#kubuntu 2005-12-19
<bobbyd> hi, how do I get this functionality: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2508103
<Hobbsee_away> bobbyd: adept updater - but it doesnt sit in your system tray automatically, unfortunately
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee_away, bobbyd, the system tray notifier for KDE/Adept is almost done though :) it'll be in Dapper
* seth_k|lappy stalks #kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee_away> seth_k|lappy: yay!
* Hobbsee_away looks forward to seeing it in dapper
<viperX> Ladies and Gents, KDE-Look.org is back on!
<LadyNikon> greetings
<LadyNikon> How do you feel about kubuntu as a server?
<dennis-> i don't know what you should need the kde part for
<dennis-> but ubuntu should be fine for a server :)
<LadyNikon> i just like kde over gnome
<LadyNikon> heh
<dennis-> well, i like kde over gnome too
<dennis-> for a DESKTOP
<dennis-> not for a SERVER
<dennis-> :)
<LadyNikon> heh
<LadyNikon> i have a gentoo box but i dont have the time to do everything
<Tm_T> yes, use ubuntu
<LadyNikon> Tm_T: thats kinda why i am doing it
<LadyNikon> i work in philly and live in md
<LadyNikon> no time to muck around
<LadyNikon> heh
<Tm_T> and IF you need X, use WindowMaker or *Box
<youssef> Hi all
<youssef> :(
<seth_k|lappy> bleh, how do you change kicker text color? /me can't find it
<LadyNikon> heh
<LadyNikon> i am a fluxbox fan
<LadyNikon> but things in kde tend to break which is my field
<youssef> i got a pb with a "vlc" client ! can someone light me ?
<LadyNikon> pb?
<LadyNikon> oh problem..
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hey! when my 3d support works my sound doesnt! how come?
<youssef> i try to use "adept" to install it but it doesnt work... so i try a ".deb" instalation and it doesnt work well :( ... now i go an "error in adept"
<Voodoo_Vibe> any ideas how come its either good working graphics or working sound??
<LjL> youssef: what exactly does not work?
<youssef> i can't install 'vlc' :)
<LjL> youssef: try "sudo aptitude install vlc" and, if you get an error, paste it in the pastebin
<youssef> i miss close "adept" ^^! so it does nt work
<youssef> trying
<youssef> retrying
<Voodoo_Vibe> any ideas how come its either good working graphics or working sound?? not both!
<youssef> LjL   i try ... but dont work
<youssef> want some details ?
<LjL> youssef: yes. use the pastebin (see the channel topic) to paste the whole thing please
<youssef> ok i will try
<youssef> thanks
<Voodoo_Vibe> any ideas how come its either good working graphics or working sound?? not both!
<youssef> ok thats done
<LjL> youssef: what's the URL?
<youssef> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/463034
<youssef> hope i make it right
<mrj> heyyyyyyyyyyy
<mrj> guysss
<youssef> :(
<mrj> :)
<youssef> :)
<mrj> i have solved my problems
<mrj> 2 of them
<Voodoo_Vibe> any ideas how come its either good working graphics or working sound?? not both!
<mrj> 1. xmms  broken menus
<LjL> youssef: i think you might not all all the necessary repositories enabled... anyway, when i say "paste the whole thing", i meant the output from aptitude ;-)
<mrj> Voodoo_Vibe: what do u mean
<mrj> hey guys
<youssef> ok sorry
<youssef> but it s in french
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: ive installed fglrx for my ati card but now i dont have any sound
<mrj> do you wanan know how you can change the default UGLY GTK Motif Theme ?
<mrj> :)
<Hobbsee> youssef: most people can cope with that :P
<mrj> Voodoo_Vibe: dunno i have never tried that
<Hobbsee> there are tranlsators, after all
<mrj> i have a nVidia
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: get this when i try to run alsamixer No mixer elems found
<youssef> :D
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: it worked before reboot
<mrj> Voodoo_Vibe: alsaconf
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: command not found
<youssef> ok here it is
<LjL> youssef: yeah, just paste the french, i'm italian, i'll manage to read it :)
<mrj> yes you do not have alsa-utils i suppose
<mrj> hmm i dunno - one choice is to instal alsa-utils
<mrj> and try then
<mrj> but it will install extrapackages
<mrj> but it will install extra packages
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: yes, cause when i type "sudo apt-get install alsa-utils" i get that it already exists
<mrj> really ?
<mrj> just a moment
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: k
<mrj> Voodoo_Vibe:
<mrj> Voodoo_Vibe:  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mrj> try this
<mrj> or sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<chopemax> hi, how can i disable the kde screensaver (not xscreensaver) when running mplayer?
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: didnt do any good
<mrj> hm
<mrj> dunno then
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: got this when i ran the last one, is that right??    http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/463048
<_ubuntu> hi all
<chopemax> nobody has any script for this?
<_ubuntu> can you guys point me to a god install explination for kubuntu ppc
<_ubuntu> or a good one
<mrj> Voodoo_Vibe:  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Voodoo_Vibe> * Shutting down ALSA...                                                 [ ok ] 
<Voodoo_Vibe>  * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ ok ] 
<Voodoo_Vibe> but no sound
<mrj> Voodoo_Vibe:  give me the output of : lsmod
<youssef> LjL !! !  so u find something ?
<LjL> youssef: you didn't give me the new url with the paste ;)
<youssef> but lol
<youssef> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/463037 here it is
<chopemax> Voodoo_Vibe: didnt get to read your problem but maybe the soft you are running needs esd, you could try ' esd -nobeeps '
<Voodoo_Vibe>  mrj: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/463052
<Voodoo_Vibe> chopemax: i get command not found "esd"
<mrj> Voodoo_Vibe: it should working
<mrj> the modules are ok
<mrj> it is loaded as module
<mrj> try : alsamixer
<mrj> and check if all the volumes are increased
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: yeah... could there be something blocking it??
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: yeah all volumes are up
<mrj> then check the Kmix
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: yes its up and max volume
<mrj> hm
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: but its weird i cant run alsamixer
<mrj> sudo alsamixer ?
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: says no mixer elems found
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: same
<mrj> moment
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: k
<LjL> youssef: hmm try "apt-cache show vlc" and paste the output again. also, paste your /etc/sources.list file
<youssef> ok
<haypo> hi! how can I kill gam_serveR?
<haypo> gam_server
<haypo> it eats too much memory and cpu, and I can't kill him!
<haypo> (him=>it)
<mrj> Voodoo_Vibe: has it worked before ?
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: yes it worken fine until i installed fglrx,,, after i rebootes it doesnt work
<Voodoo_Vibe> worked*, rebooted*
<james> how can i tell fix multiverse & universe are enabled correctly
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> can anyone help me? im having a compile error
<_jeff> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<_jeff> i keep getting that error when i try to compile anything from source
<haypo> _jeff, you need -dev packages
<haypo> _jeff, like ... something like libx11-dev
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: gonna reboot see if i get sound and no 3d support.....
<_jeff> haypo: ok
<_jeff> haypo: ok cool. is that the pack i need?
<_jeff> haypo: is there a metapacage i can get for source compilations?
<Hobbsee> !xincludes
<ubotflu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<Hobbsee> _jeff: ^
<haypo> !gam_server
<ubotflu> Not a clue, haypo
<haypo> :-(
<_jeff> hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems _jeff
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: nope, restart didnt help.... still no sound
<youssef>  LjL    http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/463068
<mrj> Voodoo_Vibe: i am searching too but i could not find any solution yet
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: yeah this is strange!
<youssef> LjL thats ok for u ?
<LjL> youssef: yes, but i'm not sure what is going on. try "sudo apt-get update"
<LjL> youssef: and then try again installing vlc
<blanky> is kubuntu getting better, I mean, has it gotten better since say, last month?
<youssef> LjL ... but which way u think i must install ?!
<youssef> "adept" ?  manual ?
<LjL> youssef: i'm making you use aptitude (or apt-get, not much difference) simply because i'm used to them. basically they do the same thing as Adept and other graphical package managers
<LjL> it's just that i don't use Adept
<kalenedrael> Hey, has anyone found that recent Hoary updates break OpenOffice?
<youssef> okthks man
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: HEY! i got sound when playing "planetpenguin racer"
<youssef> Oo work well for me
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: but not xmms
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: or any other things on kde
<mrj> Voodoo_Vibe:  then run XMMS
<kalenedrael> Well, openoffice is broken here, it segfaults when it tries to run.
<mrj> and test the options
<mrj> sound options
<youssef> damn it doesnt work :S
<kalenedrael> I've reinstalled it a couple of times, purged the configuration files and regenerated them.
<blanky> is kubuntu getting better, I mean, has it gotten better since say, last month?
<kalenedrael> Well, tried to regenerate them.
<kalenedrael> The program that's supposed to generate them segfaults.
<kalenedrael> The only thing I remember changing is installing some updated packages.
<mrj> system settings - sound and multimedia
<haypo> found it! write lines like "fsset ext3 none" in /etc/gamin/gaminrc, and then killall -9 gam_server ;-)
<haypo> thanks for you help & bye
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: still no sound tried alot of things
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: and i still cant run alsamixer
<yuly> holas
<yuly> alguien me puede indicar como regresar a gnome, ahora utilizo kde
<kkathman> !es
<ubotflu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ClayG> oye
<ClayG> que tu quero
<ClayG> Just kidding, #ubuntu-es
<blanky> Hispanohablantes, haha
<youssef> thanks for help i will try again later ! ciao all
<mrj> Voodoo_Vibe: i dunno too
<mrj> but i wanna find a solution
<mrj> i do not want that to happen to me and not to know the solution
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: it seems all the games have sound but not xmms and kde
<sambagirl> you have to change your default driver for sound
<sambagirl> i had this problems too
<mrj> Voodoo_Vibe:  have you tested the sound server _
<wimpies> does anybody know where I can find the w32codecs package for mplayer ?
<sambagirl> join #ubuntu they tell you right choice for this.
<Hobbsee> !w32codecs
<mrj> kartsd or something
<wimpies> !w32codes
<ubotflu> wimpies: Wish i knew
<wimpies> !w32codecs
<sambagirl> http://24.99.180.216:8080/ someone try ot see if my streaming is working
<Hobbsee> wimpies: <ubotflu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba to install
<wimpies> what do you mean hobbsee ?
<mrj> wimpies: apt-cache search w32 codecs
<Voodoo_Vibe> sambagirl: where do i change default sound driver?
<mrj> sambagirl:  no it is not working :)
<mrj> sambagirl: i tried it with xmms
<Hobbsee> well, the code worked for me lol..that's the output of it
<sambagirl> sure it does is treaming with vlc
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: in kcontrol
<sambagirl> umm try kaffiene
<wimpies> Thx
<sambagirl> try with somethign better than xmms is not a good streamer thign.
<sambagirl> vlc is the best player ever created.
<sambagirl> i try stream video if someone tell me audio working first.
<sambagirl> http://24.99.180.216:8080/
<sambagirl> how i can turn off the animaiton from kde or kubuntu?
<mrj> sambagirl:  it is buffering with amarok but over and over again
<mrj> nothing playes
<mrj> nothing plays
<Coolio10> how do i add resolutions because all i have is low ones
<sambagirl> umm you try kaffiene or vlc?
<mrj> Szstem settings - appearance _
<sambagirl> hold let me check. i think to use ogg i hope.
<Voodoo_Vibe> sambagirl i get no URI handle... guess its me
<Coolio10> if i put hiddenmenu for grub how do you still access it?
<kalenedrael> Ok guys, how much of a risk is an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kalenedrael> I'm on Hoary right now.
<sambagirl> let me reststart
<kkathman> kalenedrael: no risk if you've done all the prelim stuff
<Hobbsee> Coolio10: not sure, but you can always go edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst again
<sambagirl> ok now
<Hobbsee> !tell kalenedrael about upgradetobreezy
<Hobbsee> !tell kalenedrael about upgrade2breezy
<nalioth> kalenedrael: you risk breakage NOT using it
<kalenedrael> k
<kalenedrael> nalioth, wha?
<Coolio10> hey hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Coolio10
<Hobbsee> back soon
<Coolio10> nearly killed my computer yesterday:-)
<mrj> NO URI handler implemented for "http://24.99.180.216:8080/"
<sambagirl> what is uri handler?
<kkathman> well I quite
<kkathman> quit
<sambagirl> you try vlc?
<Voodoo_Vibe> mrj: i get that too
<mrj> i become that in kaffeine
<sambagirl> umm
<sambagirl> you try vlc?
<nalioth> kalenedrael: a dist-upgrade upgrades you cleanly (if a pkg has been added that replaces a package you have installed)
<mrj> sambagirl:  i have not vlc
<sambagirl> i must have done something to mess it up
<sambagirl> you not have VLC????
<sambagirl> oh my
<sambagirl> is the BEST media thing ever designed.
<sambagirl> does everything.
<crimsun> except for laundry
<sambagirl> everything
<sambagirl> ;)
<Voodoo_Vibe> sambagirl: ive installed vlc it keeps downloading
<sambagirl> yes we leave laundry duties for Crimsum
<mrj> uups i have killed mu kde menu ....
<sambagirl> umm ok leet me check.
<mrj> :)
<Voodoo_Vibe> sambagirl: i think its suppose to play audio that what i get but then i cant get any sound anywhere.... but games
<sambagirl> umm
<sambagirl>  you need to change your default thingy for audio.
<sambagirl> http://24.99.180.216:8080/
<sambagirl> i restart
<Voodoo_Vibe> sambagirl: ive tried that but no luck...
<sambagirl> you need to ask in #ubuntu voodoo_vibe
<sambagirl> mrj is anything?
<nalioth> !sound
<ubotflu> sound is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<kalenedrael> nalioth, so, dist-upgrade should be safe?
<kalenedrael> As in, no fuxing of files, entire OS, etc...?
<sambagirl> DONT DO IT KALENEDRAEL
<nalioth> kalenedrael: yes, it should be fine.
<kalenedrael> ...
<sambagirl> you'll be sorry ;)
<kalenedrael> :P
<sambagirl> :D
<nalioth> ubotflu: tell kalenedrael about apt-get
<kalenedrael> wtf, I don't get it, is this a joke or something?
<Hobbsee> kalenedrael: see your private messages
<james> how can i tell fix multiverse & universe are enabled correctly
<nalioth> kalenedrael: idk what sambagirl is on, but i suggest you read up on how apt-get works and make your own decision
<kalenedrael> I know about apt-get, I'm just wondering if a dist-upgrade is safe. I read the page.
<nalioth> kalenedrael: it is safe.
<kalenedrael> I've heard things about it not working properly and causing people to have to reinstall their entire OS and such.
<kalenedrael> Well, what the hell, I'll give it a shot. I'm no stranger to installing Linux once every few months :P
<nalioth> kalenedrael: this only happens when people use NON ubuntu packages
<kalenedrael> Ah, ok.
<sambagirl> where is the AOL folder that comes with Ubuntu?
<kalenedrael> Well I haven't installed any debs outside multiverse.
<nalioth> kalenedrael: if you use ubuntu pkgs and ubuntu packaging methods when you compile your own stuff, you'll never have a problem
<kalenedrael> I have compiled a bunch of programs from source.
<kalenedrael> (They're all in /usr/local, though, which the updater shouldn't have to touch if it's sane.)
<nalioth> kalenedrael: how did you install them?
<kalenedrael> make install :P
<nalioth> kalenedrael: may i point out "checkinstall"
<nalioth> !tell kalenedrael about checkinstall
<kalenedrael> I also compiled some kernels from source.
<nalioth> it'll save your bacon from a wonky source build
<kalenedrael> Thanks.
<nalioth> it's not dh_make, but it's better than "make install"
<Voodoo_Vibe> sambagirl: thanx for the tip on #ubuntu got it right now!! and i get sound from you!
<sambagirl> great Voodoo_vibe :)
<kalenedrael> nalioth, well, it's too late to apply that now, right?
<sambagirl> i warned ou KAlenedrael
<sambagirl> now is to late.
<kalenedrael> :P
<kalenedrael> I haven't done a dist-upgrade yet. :P
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> well be very careful it requires expertise in this function.
<nalioth> kalenedrael: too late for your previously compiled proggys, yes
<nalioth> kalenedrael: if you're speaking of checkinstall
<kalenedrael> Yeah, ok.
<kalenedrael> I'll trust it, though....
<djib> hey
<djib> on some pages in konqueror, I get the message 'cannot init alsasink'
<Voodoo_Vibe> aahhhhh.... finally sound!! been quiet here for too long!  : )
<djib> and it just crashes
<djib> what can I do ?
<djib> it is very annoying
<sambagirl> :)
<sambagirl> thank god for sound
<djib> then I get a cannot initialise xvimvideosinl
<sambagirl> is a new world now for you voodoo_vibe
<djib> ok something like this
<djib> any idea ?
<sambagirl> yes djib
<sambagirl> se AOL
<kalenedrael> k, getting about a gig of packages.
<sambagirl> use
<Voodoo_Vibe> sambagirl: Yeah! LOL!! ... what language is it in the song your playing
<sambagirl> AOL
<djib> AOL ?
<kalenedrael> 1157 upgraded, 408 newly installed, 76 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<kalenedrael> Need to get 983MB of archives.
<kalenedrael> After unpacking 579MB of additional disk space will be used.
<sambagirl> brasilian portugese
<djib> what do you mean sambagirl ?
<sambagirl> nothing djib ignore ;)
<james> IS there a way to make sure the universe & multiverse are enabled?
<djib> sambagirl: dammit ^^
<Voodoo_Vibe> sambagirl: ok...... kinda sexy.... but i cant tell what shes singing..... doesnt matter...  :)
<sambagirl> well is brasilian samba
<Hobbsee> kalenedrael: yep, that looks right
<Voodoo_Vibe> sambagirl: its good
<sambagirl> quality good?
<kalenedrael> Hobbsee, well, I don't get what the deal is with the 408 new packages o.O
<Voodoo_Vibe> sambagood: yes, quality and music
<Voodoo_Vibe> ahhhhh... cant type
<nalioth> kalenedrael: sometimes existing packages are no longer used, and new packages take their place
<Hobbsee> kalenedrael: they'll be part of the upgrade - some of the current packages bring in new ones too
<Hobbsee> like if they've been split up or whatever
<raptor> kann you tell me the room for germen
<kalenedrael> Hmm, well, it still seems like an awful lot.
<nalioth> #ubuntu-de
<kalenedrael> I'll trust it, though.
<raptor> thanks
<sambagirl> will try videon streaming next.
<nalioth> raptor: kein problem
<sambagirl> video
<sambagirl> does kubuntu handle video streaming?
<nalioth> sambagirl: if you have the codecs, yes
<sambagirl> why not just have them included in ubuntu install/setup?
<nalioth> sambagirl: licensing issues
<sambagirl> money money money
<sambagirl> is that all there is?
<nalioth> !multimedia
<ubotflu> well, multimedia is for codecs,  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<dono> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi
<djib> video editor > kino
<djib> kino sucks !
<dono> hi hobsee
<dono> i need help with midi in kubuntu
<Voodoo_Vibe> sambagirl: u turned it off?
<sambagirl> loading different playlist
<Voodoo_Vibe> ok
<sambagirl> it restart?
<sambagirl> brb
<fdelacruz> guys how can I update manually my webmin, rigth now Im using 1.230 I got this when I install using apt-get, I need to upgrade it to 1.250 so that I can install the module of samba and squid
<Voodoo_Vibe> sambagirl: yes up and running
<sambagirl> sounds is wonderful, no? :D
<sambagirl> i had same problem you had.
<sambagirl> brb
<Voodoo_Vibe> sambagirl: yeah its good!
<LeeJunFan> hehe, superkaramba == using scripting language to monitor things like cpu == sends cpu to the roof.
<LeeJunFan> depending on the theme anyway.
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: hehe yeah, i've noticed that
<LeeJunFan> plus it's a nice GUI eye candy tool that lacks a lot of GUI config options for most of them. kind of oxymoronic.
<seth_k|lappy> LeeJunFan, hum. I use fantastik and i'm zipping along at 3% cpu
<seth_k|lappy> fantastik = cpu monitor for superkaramba, btw
<LeeJunFan> seth_k|lappy: thanks, I'll look that one up.
<Knowerrors> Hey all, why would kwin be using 65-80% cpu? (not normal for me)
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: maybe your cpu is shrinking.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<Knowerrors> hmm, or its bored, I don't do gaming... so maybe an afternoon workout
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: yeah, I could heat my house with my laptop when I play battlefield2 or SWAT4. :)
<Voodoo_Vibe> well gonna go to bed now!! nite nite everyone!!!
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: I do have 2 instances of kwin running for some reason, ones using 90%, other is using 0.3%
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: now that's odd, maybe kill the one with the higher pid.
<Knowerrors> just did, fixed it... but why 2 of em running
<Knowerrors> would opening up xine open up another kwin?
<os2mac> hey everyone
<benkong2> !tell benkong2 about repos
<Vivaldi> hello
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: its all fine now, just wonder what opened up extra kwin...
<mrj> !mplayer
<ubotflu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Insomniac-> done picking parts for my new system :)
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: do you know how to join wmv files into one?
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: can't say that I do.
<LeeJunFan> cat wmv2>>wmv1 :)
<Knowerrors> yeah, they said that over in #ubuntu, didn't seem like it would work for a media file
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: no, it wouldnt.
<Insomniac-> try some encoding front end
<Knowerrors> like ffmpeg?
<Insomniac-> isn't ffmpeg some playback program?
<Knowerrors> "FFmpeg is a very fast video and audio converter"
<Insomniac-> sounds good
<Insomniac-> go for it :)
<Knowerrors> someone just suggested mencoder in #kde
<Knowerrors> ffmpeg is cli, Im lazy :)
<Insomniac-> yep that's another well known encoder
<Insomniac-> mencoder has a gui front end iirc
<Knowerrors> What does it mean in the repos when it says <packagename>-custom
<sambagirl> cli is amiga, no?
<Knowerrors> comand line interface = cli
<MrClever> If a GUI requires more than a handful of clicks to get the job done - it'll probably be quicker to script it :)
<Insomniac-> not if it's something you'll only do once
<MrClever> Depends how good your scripting skills are I guess.
<deemo> Hello everyone, I have a quick question and i hope it wont take too much time: I installed ubuntu via the install discs, and then downloaded the kubuntu-desktop with apt-get, but still with some applications such as firefox or the eclipse IDE, the KDE theme is not applied. Any idea how to fix this?
<Knowerrors> "This version is for your own machine :-)" what does that mean in the repositories, referring to a package?
<Insomniac-> MrClever: it takes time reading manpages
<Insomniac-> esp. video related stuff tends to have tons of switches
<MrClever> firefox and eclipse are GTK applications - they don't use KDE/Qt themes.
<MrClever> Insomniac-: you're assuming I need the man page ;)
<swim> hi, Im using ubuntu, which I love, but I'd like to use kde instead of gnome... do you all recommend I use kubuntu, or should I just install kde from within ubuntu?
<deemo> so its not possible to set the eclipse theme on them?
<crimsun> swim: install kubuntu-desktop
<Knowerrors> deemo: system settings, appearance, gtk looknfeel, select to look like kde for fonts and look
<Insomniac-> MrClever: don't know about you but i needed the mplayer manpage to get it working properly
<Insomniac-> it just has too many options
<MrClever> deemo: To get GTK apps to look nicer in KDE you might want to install "gtk2-engines-gtk-qt" - Makes your GTK 2 apps look like Qt ones
<swim> crimsun, no difference than installing from kubuntu iso? (I ask because I don't mind reinstalling, I keep all of my personal files on my second drive...)
<crimsun> swim: not real need to reinstall, but it's not precisely identical since you already have GNOME
<crimsun> err, s/not real/no real/
<Knowerrors> deemo: do what MrClever said first, then do what I said
<swim> crimsun, eh in that case I'll just go ahead and d/l kubuntu, thx
<Insomniac-> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt came installed by default here
<deemo> Knowerrors: it is already installed. I go to the GTK themes section, but there is no set KDE theme. Should i just choose one that kinda looks like it?
<MrClever> deemo: "apt-cache search gtk2-engines"
<Knowerrors> no, choose use my kde style...
<Knowerrors> and use my kde fonts
<Knowerrors> then it will match whatver you have selected for kde style and fonts
<swim> hmm no kubuntu torrents?
<deemo> i dont see where that is
<Knowerrors> system settings>appeareance and themes>GTK styles fonts
<swim> bbl thx all
<deemo> oh weird, for some reason, its not running, it just starts and closes
<deemo> do you know the console command? that tends to work well with it
<deemo> what i did do, was use gnome-theme-manager and set it to Qt
<deemo> that seems to work well now
<deemo> thanks!
<fyrmedic> join #linux
<fyrmedic> oop[s
<Insomniac-> can't seem to find specs for the default amd cpu coolers
<brokendreams> how can i use my pocket pc with kubuntu?
<brokendreams> i am running windows mobile on it
<brokendreams> not linux
<sambagirl> i use pocket pc too
<sambagirl> but it has telefon with it toshiba 2032 sp i not sure i can use ubuntu on it.
<brokendreams> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PocketPCHowto?action=show&redirect=HowToPocketPC
<brokendreams> is that what i need to read?
<Insomniac-> sounds like it
<sambagirl> yes encyclopedia
<sambagirl> is only 10000 pages ;)
<sambagirl> then you konw everything obbout nothing.
<brokendreams> wonder if it will work with hp jordanda 56*
<Insomniac-> well if you can restore it to stock condition without too much trouble, just try it
<brokendreams> its my brothers
<brokendreams> lol
<brokendreams> but i might buy it from him if it works
<sambagirl> yo can always go back to default with reset buttion you konw.
<sambagirl> know
<brokendreams> but first he need to make sure he doesent have anything inportent on it and hes lazy
<brokendreams> and right now hes reading so not a good time to ask
<Insomniac-> just keep badgering him until he backs up his data
<sambagirl> just do full backup on thing first
<brokendreams> hell just tell me to leave him alone
<sambagirl> :)
<brokendreams> he wqas going to get paid for putting old records on a cd about a year ago and he still has that poor mans records lol
<kalenedrael> Ok, it looks like I'm reinstalling my entire system.
<kalenedrael> Looks good so far.
<brokendreams> never did it
<brokendreams> he hasent used his ppc for over a year
<brokendreams> someone stole my last pocket pc :(
<Insomniac-> do a full backup of the thing
<brokendreams> i'll go ask him...maybe
<brokendreams> depends on if hes reading the bible or just a book
<brokendreams> hes mumbleing to him self lol
<brokendreams> i'll ask him lator
<brokendreams> later
<brokendreams> has anyone tryed linux ion there ppc?
<sambagirl> i did
<sambagirl> on casiopia
<sambagirl> just try it
<nalioth> brokendreams: ppc ?
<brokendreams> just try what?
<brokendreams> oh umm
<brokendreams> pocket pc sorry
<sambagirl> jaja
<brokendreams> is the linux any good?
<brokendreams> can i run linux sofware on it or only linux for pocketpc software?
<sambagirl> it's better than AOL
<sambagirl> :D
<Insomniac-> there's only one way to find out whether you'll like it: try it :)
<brokendreams> i dont have a pocket pc lol
<Insomniac-> what's the noise level like with stock amd cpu coolers? i can't seem to find specs on amd's site
<brokendreams> and if i messed with my brothers
<brokendreams> hed get mad
* gerardcb_away is back.
<brokendreams> hes kinda sinsative about his stuff
<Insomniac-> brokendreams: just ask him at dinner or something whether can do a backup and try linux on the thing
<Insomniac-> whether you*
<brokendreams> wouldent trust me
<brokendreams> lol
<brokendreams> i just want to see if i can connect it before buying it
<sambagirl> well then forget this thing then.
<brokendreams> i'll ask him..sometime
<sambagirl> well you not know if you not try, and since your not try, you not know.
<sambagirl> so your just living a brokendream
<brokendreams> lol
<brokendreams> ill look for a chance to ask him
<brokendreams> oh well
<brokendreams> by guys
<sambagirl> i betting he never ask him ;)
<Insomniac-> i'm betting he'll ponder asking for another week or so, and when he finally does his brother says no
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> I tweaked my runlevels a bit and now KDM starts ok, but the tty stays at 1 and should switch to 7
<jeroenvrp> how to get my default runlevels back?
<Insomniac-> just edit them
<Insomniac-> i don't think that has to do with the actual kdm initscript
<jeroenvrp> Insomniac-: yes, but I want to know the defaults
<Insomniac-> did you edit any initscript or just change in which runlevels they start?
<mrj> hey
<mrj> Insomniac-:  help me pls
<mrj> i ve installed a mplayer
<jeroenvrp> I did turn off some processes with sysv-rc-conf
<mrj> and mplayer fonts
<mrj> and i wanna use cyrillic fonts
<Insomniac-> you can use any font but iirc mplayer specifically wants truetype fonts
<mrj> there are cyrillic fonts in /usr/share/mplayer/fonts but they are raw fonts
<sambagirl> mplayer...use vlc
<mrj> how could i convert them to ttf ?
<mrj> sambagirl:  :)
* sambagirl recommends VLC
<Insomniac-> mrj: i don't know if that is possible
<mrj> Insomniac-: i think so
<Insomniac-> mrj: see if you have any cyrillic ttf font
<mrj> Insomniac-:  how can i see that
<mrj> even the xfonts-cyrillic is not installed
<mrj> i can not find it on a repository
<jeroenvrp> Insomniac-: I fixed it now
<mrj> and when i download it and try to install it with dpkg  i encourage errors
<Insomniac-> find /usr/share/fonts -name *.ttf | grep cyrillic
<jeroenvrp> by turning on the evms service
<mrj> nope
<mrj> not at all
<Insomniac-> find some cyrillic ttf font using google and install that
<jeroenvrp> this is very strange, because on the PC I'm working now (I have 2 kubuntu installs) turning off  evms does not make any difference
<Insomniac-> jeroenvrp: weird
<jeroenvrp> and what has  evms (Enterprise Volume Management System) to do with X or KDM
<jeroenvrp> ?
<Insomniac-> by my logic kdm is kdm (is kdm.. ) and the initscript isn't affected by other stuff
<mrj> does it matter if they are windows ttf or linux ttf ?
<Insomniac-> mrj: i don't think so, but i'm not 100% sure
<jeroenvrp> the only difference is kde 3.4.3 and kde 3.5 (the one with evms)
<Insomniac-> evms has nothing to do with X/KDE/KDM
<jeroenvrp> and why is evms default
<Insomniac-> for corporate deployments probably
<jeroenvrp> Insomniac-: but I tested it twice and that service indeed did the trick
<LeeJunFan> who will give me a dollar to change my nick to LinusTorvalds and join #gnome today? :)
<jeroenvrp> can someone please check on which runlevers evms is set?
<mrj> !cyrillic
<ubotflu> mrj: Do they come in packets of five?
<mrj> !cp11251
<ubotflu> mrj: I don't know, could you explain it?
<jeroenvrp> Now I have put on 2-3-4-5
<Insomniac-> jeroenvrp: see if you can find the actual command in the evms initscript that fixes your problem, you might want to report that as a bug
<jeroenvrp> Insomniac-: I should do that yes
<jeroenvrp> Insomniac-: can you see the runlevels evms is set
<wimpies> looking for libdvdcss2 package ... ?
<Insomniac-> jeroenvrp: hold on
<Insomniac-> keep in mind my initscripts are not default kubuntu
<wimpies> !libdvdcss2
<ubotflu> wimpies: No idea
<Insomniac-> i don't remember if i changed evms
<jeroenvrp> is it om?
<jeroenvrp> on?
<Insomniac-> jeroenvrp: runlevels 0, 6 and S
<jeroenvrp> Insomniac-: aha, thanks
<Insomniac-> but my runlevels might not be stock kubuntu
<jeroenvrp> Insomniac-: I try that and see if the problem is still fixed
<kalenedrael> Ok, there's a problem here with dist-upgrade.
<kalenedrael> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4-sip4-qt3_4.2.1-1ubuntu4_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<kalenedrael>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/sipconfig.py', which is also in package python2.4-sip-qt3
<kalenedrael> How can I fix this?
<jeroenvrp> Insomniac-: with those runlevels the problem si back
<Insomniac-> kalenedrael: see if apt has an option to overwrite old config files forcefully
<kalenedrael> What if I just remove the old file?
<Insomniac-> kalenedrael: that would work but if there are more errors it'll take you more time to find and delete them all
<Insomniac-> jeroenvrp: now that you mention it, my system also starts in tty1 sometimes
<kalenedrael> Hm, ok.
<Insomniac-> jeroenvrp: didn't think of it because i don't reboot much
<jeroenvrp> Insomniac-: mmm seems like a real bug than
<Insomniac-> i thought it was a problem that was connected to using xinerama
<Coolio10> hi
<Coolio10> if i installed kubuntu from an ubuntu installation how would it work?
<Coolio10> would it just read inoformation from the ubuntu install?
<Insomniac-> apt-get install kde-desktop
<Insomniac-> no need for the kubuntu install cd
<Coolio10> yes i know but how would it work?
<Insomniac-> it would add kde packages to your system
<Coolio10> ok
<Insomniac-> you could choose to use kde or gnome in the graphical login manager
<Coolio10> ok
<Coolio10> thanks
<Coolio10> i had problems with kubuntu so ill try ubuntu and install kubuntu on it
<nalioth> Insomniac-: it's apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> Coolio10: it'd allow you to choose which session you want to use (kde, gnome, etc)
<Coolio10> it wasnt detecting my video card well so i had really low res
<Insomniac-> nalioth: right.. was wondering whether that was correct
<kalenedrael> Insomniac-, I tried removing the file but it still complains that it's there and it's going to be overridden.
<nalioth> Coolio10: there is also xubuntu
<nalioth> !xubuntu
<ubotflu> rumour has it, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<Insomniac-> kalenedrael: see if apt has an option to forcefully overwrite
<Coolio10> is xubuntu any good?
<kalenedrael> Insomniac-, no, it doesn't...
<crimsun> ubotflu: xubuntu ~= s/XFCE instead of Gnome/Xfce instead of GNOME/
<ubotflu> crimsun: Syntax error in line 1
<Insomniac-> kalenedrael: hmm i'm not sure how to fix it then
<crimsun> ubotflu: xubuntu =~ s/XFCE instead of Gnome/Xfce instead of GNOME/
<ubotflu> OK, crimsun
<Coolio10> is it possible to get xfce/kde/gnome in one ubuntu install because you can get xubuntu-desktop package from synpatic
<Insomniac-> sure
<Coolio10> thats would be about 30gb?
<Insomniac-> i doubt adding 2 wm's would use more than 2gb
<nalioth> Coolio10: you'd have to issue multiple arguments to get all of it at once
<kalenedrael> Insomniac-, I'm using dpkg manually.
<kalenedrael> Last time I did that, though, a full reinstall was required :P
<Insomniac-> kalenedrael: dpkg has --force options, see the manpage
<Coolio10> would ubuntu and kubuntu be fine?
<Coolio10> thats about 15gb?
<Coolio10> i have enough free space
<kalenedrael> Insomniac-, correct, I used the proper --force options.
<Insomniac-> kalenedrael: still not working?
<nalioth> Coolio10: xubuntu takes up almost no space at all, go for a trifecta
<kalenedrael> Insomniac-, well, it's crunching. I'm running sudo apt-get -f install.
<kalenedrael> Looks functional so far.
<Insomniac-> Coolio10: i doubt you'll need more than 5gb as / unless it includes your home directory
<Coolio10> well im quiete a downloader soyou dont know how much space i can consume very quickly!
<Coolio10> how much space does a  linux app use?
<Coolio10> average use
<kalenedrael> How big is a rock?
<manveru> average rock
<sambagirl> how big is a blackhole?
<manveru> how big is a house...
<sambagirl> how big is a blackhole?
<LeeJunFan> Yo mamma is so big!
<manveru> sambagirl: it has no size... well - at least nobody would be able to measure it ^^
<sambagirl> sure you can measure if your in blackhole time and space continuim using blackhole toolkit ;)
<manveru> in this case you might get very odd results :)
<sambagirl> :)
<manveru> Coolio10: the average size is 1kb-400mb ... does that help you?
<Coolio10> brb guys just gonna remove kubuntu and install ubuntu then will be back!
<Coolio10> k thanks
<Coolio10> not too much so i will give 15gb for my docs and programs
<sambagirl> why he is doing this?
<Tm_T> because nobody said "NO!" ?
<Coolio10> why is who doing what?
<manveru> why are _you_ doing _that_?
<manveru> [04:01]  <Coolio10> brb guys just gonna remove kubuntu and install ubuntu then will be back!
<Coolio10> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Insomniac-> replacing kubuntu with ubuntu is pointless, you could just install the gnome packages
<Coolio10> bored
<manveru> yeah, like Insomniac- says
<Coolio10> i was unsuccessful with kubuntu
<manveru> in what aspect?
<Coolio10> i messed up my first install so now my other ones are missing lots of the install steps
<Coolio10> so im missing resolutions and many other computer setup
<manveru> hmm i see...
<manveru> well, when you're bored anyway :)
<Insomniac-> reconfigure X to fix the resolution setup
<Coolio10> so i will try ubuntu to see if it is also skipping steps and acting odd
<Coolio10> i tried reconfigure x and the last step to configure it i dont understand
<Insomniac-> what is the last step?
<Coolio10> brb
<Coolio10> ill check
<sambagirl> why you not going out on a date instead of playing with your ubuntu?
<Tm_T> because it's 0510 here
<manveru> it's 04:11 here...
<ProtectYaNeck> can some one tell me or point me to an article which lists some of the biggest differences between kde and gnome?
<kkathman> hi manveru :)
<manveru> ProtectYaNeck: linus torvalds says : use KDE and stay happy :)
<manveru> kkathman: hey ^^
<kkathman> thats right :) just saw that article today
<Tm_T> ProtectYaNeck: I can tell them: Gnome is simpler, that means more restrictive (but if you like the way gnome is...)
<Tm_T> KDE has more gnobs and switches
<coolio10> im back
<Tm_T> that means, more configurable
<manveru> coolio10: hey - what did you find out
<ProtectYaNeck> heh, I guess I sould have expected biased answers in #kubuntu
<coolio10> its the step where it lets you choose what modules for xserver
<coolio10> i dont know how to select the modules
<manveru> ProtectYaNeck: yeap - you should...
<manveru> ProtectYaNeck: but there are really few articles about that topic that are not biased...
<ProtectYaNeck> yeah I know, that's why I've been asking people
<coolio10> if i press enter it just goes to the next step so i want to know how to turn the modules on and off without going to the next step
<manveru> ProtectYaNeck: maybe you just ask the guys on #ubuntu what they like about GNOME and compare it to our opinions
<ProtectYaNeck> it's hard to weigh out the snr in kde vs. gnome articles
<Tm_T> hard to be unbiased when gnome sucks so hard ;--P
<coolio10> it just has stars next to the modules
<kkathman> lol Tm_T :)
<manveru> ProtectYaNeck: i would suggest that you just install them both and find it out for yourself
<Tm_T> kkathman: aye, I can't even set printer working, tried it several times
<kkathman> hmm
<Tm_T> kkathman: in KDE? hum, click this and that... voil
<kkathman> Tm_T:  do you use thunderbird mail or kontact?
<Tm_T> Kmail (Kontact)
<kkathman> er kmail
<kkathman> ok
<Tm_T> used thunderbird
<manveru> thunderbird is just not cutting the edge...
<kkathman> Tm_T: you know how to interface Thunderbird directly into FF under LInux, cuz FFx doesnt have the same things the WIndows Version has :(
<Tm_T> it just don't talk with my other apps like Kmail does
<manveru> it was ok for me in windows - but on linux there is kmail so much better :)
<kkathman> manveru: exactly
<kkathman> both FFox and Tbird are signifacantly less in the LInux version
<Tm_T> both are light
<manveru> this is why konqueror is a rising star
<Tm_T> both are good in light use
<kkathman> yah but konqy just doesnt render some sites out there..or renders them oddly
<manveru> coolio10: where are you right now?
<kkathman> sorry :(
<manveru> hey, firefox isn't perfect as well :)
<coolio10> in konversation
<manveru> but both are _so_ much better than ie ^^
<manveru> coolio10: so you are on the computer that has the setup-problems?
<manveru> coolio10: and X is running
<kkathman> manveru: yes you are right..FFox isnt
<manveru> coolio10: that means you only have problems setting the resolution?
<kkathman> but wow if you get that FasterFox extension it FLIES
<Tm_T> kkathman: like http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/
<coolio10> yes
<manveru> kkathman: got it, this is why i use ff 1.5 :)
<kkathman> yah
<manveru> coolio10: ok, please do the following
<manveru> coolio10: please tell me what graphics-card you're using
<kkathman> dont get me wrong..Konqy does a pretty good job..and its a very good file manager
<manveru> kkathman: there should be a pastebincat-program that works like cat, just pastes it to the net :)
<coolio10> im using Nvidia GeForce 4 MX Integrated GPU
<rafx> speakin of tbird, anyone know if 1.5 will be out soon or if 1.5rc can use autoupdate to grab 1.5 release?
<coolio10> xserver supports it and has it on thelist its just that im having problems going through the reconfiguew
<Insomniac-> coolio10: if you know what the module is called (nv or nvidia in your case) you can also edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly
<coolio10> what do i need to editi nside it im in it now
<Insomniac-> the device section
<Insomniac-> it'll have a line Driver "something"
<manveru> damnit... back again...
<Insomniac-> change something to nv or nvidia if you have the binary driver installed
<coolio10> Section "Device"
<coolio10> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] "
<coolio10> 	Driver		"nv"
<coolio10> 	BusID		"PCI:2:0:0"
<coolio10> EndSection
<Insomniac-> and that doesn't work for you?
<coolio10> nope
<Insomniac-> or do you want higher resolutions?
<coolio10> i go to system settings then display but only have 2 low resolutions
<coolio10> i want higher
<Insomniac-> go to the Screen section
<Insomniac-> it'll list some resolutions
<Insomniac-> add the ones you want
<manveru> he could just run dexconf ...
<coolio10> Section "Screen"
<coolio10> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<coolio10> 	Device		"NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] "
<coolio10> 	Monitor		"SyncMaster"
<Insomniac-> manveru: he's not able to do it with the config frontend
<coolio10> 	DefaultDepth	24
<coolio10> 	SubSection "Display"
<coolio10> 		Depth		1
<coolio10> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<coolio10> 	EndSubSection
<coolio10> it has the res o want but i cant use them for some reason
<Insomniac-> coolio10: what res are you running at now?
<manveru> Insomniac-: that implies no frontent... it's fully automagic
<Insomniac-> manveru: not automagic for him
<coolio10> 640by480
<manveru>                 Modes           "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<manveru> that's mine for 24...
<nalioth> coolio10: <ahem> /topic ?
<nalioth> pasting is so rude
<coolio10> sorry
<Tm_T> aye
<Insomniac-> coolio10: see what it lists for defaultdepth 24
<coolio10> cant get to the paste bin with this resoltuion
<Tm_T> you can a roo you can
<coolio10> it doesnt have any
<Insomniac-> ah there is your problem
<Insomniac-> change Depth 1 to Depth 24
<Tm_T> whoa
<Insomniac-> you'll probably never use Depth 1 anyway
<Tm_T> humm, hard b/W
<Tm_T> 1 bit colour depth
<coolio10> Section "Screen"
<coolio10> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<coolio10> 	Device		"NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] "
<coolio10> 	Monitor		"SyncMaster"
<coolio10> 	DefaultDepth	24
<coolio10> 	SubSection "Display"
<coolio10> 		Depth		1
<coolio10> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<coolio10> 	EndSubSection
<coolio10> oops
<coolio10> didnt mean to do that
<coolio10> not used to kde
<coolio10> for 24 i have all the sizes i need
<nalioth> <sigh>
<coolio10> and the default is set to 24 already
<Insomniac-> ok then it should work
<Insomniac-> save the xorg.conf
<Insomniac-> and restart X
<nalioth> coolio10: restart X by "ctrl-alt-bksp"
<coolio10> still doesnt work
<Insomniac-> coolio10: paste your xorg.conf at pastebin and i'll take a look
<manveru> coolio10: try changing it with ctrl+alt+-/+
<manveru> the - or + from the numpad
<coolio10> no luck
<manveru> :|
<coolio10> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/463242
<nalioth> coolio10: i'm sorry i'm not familiar with your original question, can you refresh me?
<coolio10> how to change the resolution
<coolio10> because my install didnt go so smooth
<Insomniac-> coolio10: your xorg.conf file seems to be valid
<Insomniac-> you should be running at 1024x768 at 24 bit
<Insomniac-> by default
<coolio10> hmmm
<coolio10> very odd
<nalioth> coolio10: watch ubotu
<Insomniac-> do you see any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> xcfg is, like, totally, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Insomniac-> nalioth: he's already tryed that
<nalioth> coolio10: when you get to the part where you choose resolutions, use the space bar to deselect the ones you won't use
<coolio10> what about choosing the ones i want?
<coolio10> are you talking about the res part during the installation?
<nalioth> coolio10: if you only work in ONE rez, why do you need choices?
<coolio10> ?
<Insomniac-> nalioth: he's stuck at 640x480
<manveru> nalioth: if i only use vim, why do STILL have nano? :)
<manveru> +i somewhere in between...
<Insomniac-> coolio10: do you see any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Insomniac-> manveru: because you didn't build your own distro
<Insomniac-> (:
<nalioth> coolio10: deselect everything BUT the rez you want
<manveru> Insomniac-: ^^ - no, i'm only too lazy to uninstall all the stuff i don't use
<coolio10> deselect it where
<frank23> hi everyone check this out http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00025.html
<frank23> in response to linus supporting kde
<manveru> frank23: we know it already :)
<frank23> manveru: the response?
<Insomniac-> what does linus have to do with kde?
<coolio10> from where?
<manveru> frank23: uhm, yeah - i have read the whole thread
<Insomniac-> coolio10: paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log at pastebin, i'll take a look at it
<manveru> Insomniac-: he just said that users should stick with kde, that's all
<frank23> manveru: I thought the feature-phobic vs feature-slut comparison was funny
<Insomniac-> manveru: i agree with linus
<manveru> frank23: ok, you're right on that :)
<coolio10> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/463251
<Insomniac-> linus tends to have a funny way of stating the obvious
<coolio10> it says hsync out of range on many of the res i want
<nalioth> coolio10: at the part where it asks you to select the resolutions you want to use
<Insomniac-> coolio10: google for your monitor's horizontal and vertical sync rates
<Insomniac-> coolio10: and add those to the config
<manveru> frank23: well, i still think the kde-feature-phobics are way better... ^^
<nalioth> coolio10: i have no idea what that pastebin was
<Insomniac-> nalioth: his xorg.conf is fine
<Insomniac-> nalioth: his Xorg.0.log shows alot of hsync out of range messages
<manveru> frank23: and, no matter what linus says, i will stick with my e17 anyway
<Insomniac-> maybe the autodetection of sync rates is messing up
<nalioth> coolio10: problem solver: use the VESA driver
<Insomniac-> vesa doesn't go over 1024x768
<frank23> manveru: I never tried e17... the only things I heard about it were about the eye candy
<manveru> frank23: after a while you don't care about eye-candy anymore, it has much more qualities :)
<ejofee> please give me a link to a latest howto on installing nvidia in ubuntu
<coolio10> i dont get how to find the vertical sync rates?
<manveru> !nvidia
<coolio10> how can i just search it on google?
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Insomniac-> coolio10: if you don't need resolutions over 1024x768 i suggest you use the vesa driver
<manveru> coolio10: you need to know what monitor you have
<Insomniac-> coolio10: change Driver "nv" to Driver "vesa"
<nalioth> Insomniac-: i beg to differ re VESA and it's rez capability
<Insomniac-> nalioth: haven't seen it do 1152x864 here
<nano> is there any diff between kubuntu and installing kde while in ubuntu?
<Insomniac-> kubuntu doesn't come with gnome packages by default, other than that, i don't think much if anything
<nalioth> nano: installing kde in ubuntu will get you less stuff
<nalioth> nano: for a full-featured kde environment, install kubuntu-desktop
<nano> could i install that from ubuntu itself?
<nalioth> nano: of course. "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<nalioth> nano: dont forget xubuntu
<nalioth> !xubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<nano> wow thanks a bunch guys
<nano> I did install xfce from synaptic
<nano> and I use that
<nano> but is it any different from xubuntu?
<nano> i mean in terms of performance etc.
<manveru> hmm, no
<EricBetts> are there laptop power management options for kubuntu anywhere besides the screensave or the battery power mangement?
<nano> thanks manveru
<EricBetts> i've disabled everything nad my system still goes into standby if i'm gone for more than 5min
<freelove> i dont think hibernate works in kubuntu..........
<nano> ubotu, could you get the hardware sensors working in xubuntu?
<ubotu> nano: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nalioth> nano: again, xubuntu installs a 'complete' desktop environment, not just xfce4
<nalioth> nano: and xfce and xfce4 are two different things
<nano> "complete desktop environment", like can you give me some examples?
<nano> if i just do an apt-get xfce 4
<nalioth> nano: go visit the link ubotu posted above and it'll explain
<nano> nalioth, ok
<milksteak> nano, doing that only installs xfce4
<manveru> hmm, i will give this xubuntu a try...
<milksteak> xubuntu-desktop installs some others
<milksteak> like firefox and the like
<manveru> firefox??
<nalioth> manveru: *-desktop installs things so you can use the system immediately and not have to install a ftp client or browser
<manveru> really?
<ejofee> why does it take so long until "alt+f1 (etc.)" switches from a graphical display to a text tty (or between graphical displays)? how do i fix this?
<manveru> funny :)
<nalioth> ejofee: get a faster computer
<manveru> ejofee: you cannot fix that...
<ejofee> nalioth: on the same computer, some other distros do it immediately; i now use a very fast computer, anyway
<manveru> ejofee: use a proper console in your x11 - those ttys are more for fallback...
<nalioth> ejofee: then i'm at a loss
<ejofee> manveru: why do you think i can't fix that
<nano> nalioth, thanks now I got the difference :)
<manveru> ejofee: because i think i couldn't fix it :)
<ejofee> manveru: what does it mean use a proper console? i am *also* talking about switching between graphical session. you're just advising me to solve the problem by avoiding it.
<manveru> ejofee: in fact, this is how the world works...
<ejofee> manveru: i thought there were some clear technical reasons why this is impossible.
<ejofee> manveru :)
<nano> nalioth, i've more more question: let's say I've ubuntu installed at first and then I install xfce4 desktop, and then I log in using xfce session, would it take more resources in any way?
<manveru> ejofee: they don't repair the world, instead we should use solar-mobiles and use waterpower :)
<nalioth> nano: if you installed xubuntu you would be using less resources (xubuntu was devised for older slower systems)
<ejofee> manveru: i think filling the world with chemicals is nice
<ejofee> manveru: it's our world, after all ;)
<manveru> ejofee: hehe :)
<nano> nalioth, so i should reinstall using xubuntu CD?
<nalioth> nano: no, all can be installed using apt-get and the network
<manveru> ejofee: but you're right, it doesn't help much with switching between x11s
<nano> nalioth, so just installing xfce desktop from apt-get would do fine right?
<nalioth> nano: correct as long as you are using breezy
<nano> nalioth, yeah I use breezy
<manveru> ejofee: but i wrote this before you wrote that line and i didn't want to waste all these characters...
<kalenedrael> Ok, back after a dist-upgrade.
<kalenedrael> OpenOffice is still fucked.
<nalioth> kalenedrael: language please
<nano> kalenedrael, in what way?
<kalenedrael> Sorry.
<nano> kalenedrael, i mean wat are the problems
<kalenedrael> OpenOffice gives a segfault when starting.
<kalenedrael> /usr/bin/oowriter: line 292:  9442 Segmentation fault      /usr/lib/openoffice${VER}/program/setup -nogui -R:/etc/openoffice${VER}/autoresponse.conf
<MachineScrew> any one know of a KDE net cam app for facial recognition or motion detection
<nano> MachineScrew, not sure about net cam, but OpenCV is a good tool for computer vision apps like facial recog and motion detection
<MachineScrew> ok
<MachineScrew> it works with V4L drivers right
<nano> yup
<nano> MachineScrew, http://www.intel.com/technology/computing/opencv/index.htm
<nano> OpenCV stands for open computer vision libraries
<kalenedrael> So, um, anyone have any ideas?
<MachineScrew> ya I am looking for end user apps
<Insomniac-> nano: does that include pattern detection?
<Insomniac-> i'm looking for a pattern detection library
<nano> Insomniac, there are lot of generic as well as speicific functions available in the libraries
<nano> Insomniac, so you could code your own detection algo using them
<Insomniac-> nano: ty, i'll take a look at it
<Insomniac-> i'm working on a project to use a laser pointer to play fps games
<nano> Insomniac, however they work good in Intel processors only
<nano> Insomniac, i mean they've been optimized for intel processors
<Insomniac-> that's ok this webcam doesn't have a high framerate anyway
<nano> Insomniac, yeah true
<Insomniac-> i'd love to play fps games on my video projector using these bb guns with laser i bought in france :)
<nano> Insomniac, what's your fav game? Counter Strike? :)
<Insomniac-> tfc
<Insomniac-> counterstrike is nice on half-life 2 but unfortunately hl2 doesn't run here very well
<Insomniac-> nano: does steam work with wine?
<nano> Insomniac, never played on linux :P
<ejofee> how do i make sure which the right linux-headers is for my system? just compare it with "uname -r", or is there something else that i need to know?
<Insomniac-> uname -r
<ejofee> Insomniac-: thanks
<ejofee> then i got it right: shfs is somehow broken
<nano> guys I think this is the best firefox evangelism ever :) : http://www.killbillsbrowser.com/?seenIEPage=1
<MrClever> nano: that's priceless - linking to my website now :)
<nano> :D
<kalenedrael> Well, this dist-upgrade didn't do anything.
<MrClever> A bit OT - but how's this for a neat piece of kit:  http://www.zyxel.com/products/model.php?indexcate=1102502636&indexcate1=&indexFlagvalue=1021876859
<kalenedrael> OpenOffice is still borked.
<kalenedrael> I saw a bug report that was marked 'closed' since it was reputed not to exist anymore.
<kalenedrael> It still exists, dammit.
<nalioth> kalenedrael: so reopen it
<kalenedrael> Will do!
<CWhiz> Is there an easy way to force any web page, anywhere, to open in Firefox instead of Konqueror?  Thanks :)
<EricBetts> how can i disable my laptop going into standby?
<nalioth> EricBetts: screensaver energy settings?
<EricBetts> already off
<MachineScrew> EricBetts: standby dosn't work
<MachineScrew> EricBetts: true standby eg. supsend to ram
<MachineScrew> EricBetts: on the other hand hibernation works
<EricBetts> not supported on my machine
<MachineScrew> oh well that sucks
<MachineScrew> works on mine
<EricBetts> ut after about 5 minutes, the scvreen goes off and i can't get it back on by just moving the mouse, it requires me hitting ctrl+alt+f7 a couple times then moving the mouse
<EricBetts> i'm trying to disable all powre management on this laptop, i was it to stay on like a desktop would, regardless of external power
<CWhiz> EricBetts: Check your BIOS.  Sometimes the BIOS has power management settings that can't be turned off by the operating system.
<MachineScrew> oh ok
<MachineScrew> disable acpi
<EricBetts> CWhiz: hmm...i'll look into it
<MachineScrew> acpi=off at the end of the line for your grub.conf or menu.lst will turn it off
<MachineScrew> make shure DPMS in the xorg.conf file is also disabled
<EricBetts> MachineScrew: oh damnit, i know about that thing, let me check on it
<MachineScrew> ok
<EricBetts> yeah, its on.  is there a way to control it, modify it?
<EricBetts> i have the kscreensaver settings set to not do any power mangement
<nalioth> kalenedrael: EricBetts wants to know how to keep his lappy from going into standby, iirc
<MachineScrew> ya in the xorg.conf just put a # infront of the Line for DPMS
<EricBetts> MachineScrew: i'm aware of how to comment it out, but how could i leave it on, and edit its details (how long, etc)
<MachineScrew> oh thats controled by the power options in System Settings or Kcontrol
<CWhiz> Never mind, found it.  THanks.
<MachineScrew> EricBetts: actualy in the Display settings
<MachineScrew> 2nd tab
<nalioth> kkathman: i didnt tab your name completely, see the comment to kalenedrael above
<nalioth> kalenedrael: sorry, you're a victim of tab incompletion
<kkathman> I think I came in after that nalioth  :)
<kkathman> whats the prob if it still exists?
<nalioth> kkathman: you have it in your buffer
<kkathman> kalenedrael: if you are still experiencing an issue could you explain?
<nalioth> kkathman:  EricBetts wants to know how to keep his lappy from going into standby, iirc
<EricBetts> yeah, backlog
<kkathman> I think on the laptops there are some power settings and those need to be configured, and maybe even on the laptop itself
<kkathman> part of those settings are in the chips of some laptops
* kkathman hasnt got a lappy running linux ;(
<EricBetts> i'll keep asking around
<nalioth> kkathman: ty
<kkathman> oops I had one other question
<kkathman> there are some speicifics you have to do if its  Thinkpad
<kkathman> I had read it somewhere and was looking it up
<kkathman> too slow :(
<kalenedrael> kkathman, yes
<kalenedrael> er
<kalenedrael> Umm...
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: you up?
<Insomniac-> yah
<DJ_Mer_> woo
<DJ_Mer_> I love you
<DJ_Mer_> lol
<Insomniac-> heh
<DJ_Mer_> I just bought the best cookies ever...
<Insomniac-> spacecake?
<Insomniac-> or space brownies
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: i kicked the kubuntu box
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: it just wouldn't frickin run icecastr
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: so now i got shoutcast working but i don't know how to broadcast to it with xmms
<corona> hi does anyone know of a resource or how-to on resizing root partititon?
<dutch> good night all
<DJ_Mer_> ?
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: you still haven't told me what kind of cookies you bought
<CryptoQu1ck> Hello everyone; I'm having a slight problem with the PPC Kubuntu installer. It doesn't see my OS X partition, nor my free space. Any ideas?
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: ohh... they are these frosted sugar cookie things.
<sp> hi
<sp> new to this
<sp> can i get some help here?
<kkathman> wasuup
<sp> installed ubuntu as a dual boot (first time with linux)
<sp> sound does not work... all else perfect
<sp> checked out ubuntuforums
<sp> tried stuff... no luck
<kkathman> what are you using to test the sound?
<CryptoQu1ck> I've had luck with the ALSA libraries, but, I'm running PPC.
<kkathman> you on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<sp> tried speakers and headphones
<sp> kubuntu
<sp> tried OSS and ALSA
<sp> checked BIOS for sound enabled (it is)
<kkathman> you tried kaffeine for instance?
<sp> tried kaffeine.. xmms... etc
<sp> not even midi sound
<kkathman> try this...
<sp> k
<kkathman> sudo apt-get kaffeine-xine...then go to kaffeine and switch the sound engine to xine
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> sudo apt-get install kaffeine-xine
<sp> ok
<MrClever> sp: try this in a command prompt: "sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" (without the "" obviously)
<MrClever> sp: you should hear "white-noise"
<MrClever> If not - do you get any errors?
<kkathman> good point MrC
<sp> trying the cat /dev.....
<MrClever> pk
<MrClever> ok even
<sp> nope
<sp> nothing
<sp> and no errors either
<MrClever> No errors?
<MrClever> Hmmm, what do you get with "lsmod | grep -i alsa"
<MrClever> and again with "oss" instead of "alsa"
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: doesn't love me now
<sp> lsmod|grep... does nothing...
<Insomniac-> can't help ya with icecast -- never used it
<sp> no errors etc
<sp> now trying oss
<joel> someone could help ? I have some trouble with my kubuntu...
<joel> neither kcontrol nor systemsettings are working
<sp> lsmod | grep -i oss         gives
<kkathman> what happens when you click?
<MrClever> joel: what happens when you run them from the command line (xterm/konsole etc)
<kkathman> joel: I.e. when you choose system settings
<sp> snd_pcm_oss        55456  1
<kkathman> oops sorry MrClever thought you were busy with the other one
* kkathman shuts up and stays quiet
<MrClever> sp: you don't have the driver for your sound card loaded.
<sp> well
<MrClever> sp: you should see a line like this - snd  59560  17 snd_mpu401,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<sp> the snd_pcm  says ...   snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec...
<joel> <MrClever> : I think it's working if I run them from konsole
<MrClever> sp: so the driver IS installed - gotcha
<sp> snd_pcm_oss            55456  1
<joel> In the KDE menu, they are launched by kdesu
<sp> nd_mixer_oss          19712  1 snd_pcm_oss
<MrClever> joel: think? Can you confirm - often they spit out lots of info when run from command line if there's a problem
<sp> snd_pcm                99336  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<sp> snd                    62152  6 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<sp> thats the lot
<sampan> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MrClever> sp: ok looks like you'
<MrClever> have got a standard Intel onboard sound card
<sp> yep
<sp> thats right
<MrClever> sp: are you sure it's the right driver?
<sp> got the emachines T5010 machine
<sp> and thats what the hardware detection in windows shows
<sp> checked the intel site for data on the motherboard
<sp> all checks out
<MrClever> That's the sound card?
<sp> uses the intel HDA system for sound... onboard sound card
<sp> or is it Realtek?
<MrClever> sp: I thought you were running on PPC?  Not Mac I guess.
<sp> nope
<sp> not a mac
<MrClever> ok - my bad, I see "PPC" and the brain registers "Mac" :P
<sp> intel P4 516 chip... running 64 bit ubuntu (as chip has em64t)
<CryptoQu1ck> I said PPC... That's probably what confused you, MrClever. Not so clever now, are you, mister?
<sampan> lol cryptoqu1ck
<MrClever> CryptoQu1ck: apparently not :P
<kkathman> lol
<joel> <MrClever> I think kdesu lauch systemsettings for the "root user"...
<sampan> joel, are you using a fresh install of breezy kubuntu?
<joel> yes
<sampan> sounds like the "administrator mode" bug to me
<kkathman> sampan -  yes thats where I was going when I was interrupted earlier
<CryptoQu1ck> There are bugs in Kubuntu? OMG!
<sampan> it got fixed a couple weeks after release -- if you update your kubuntu it should be fixed
<joel> it's already updated
<joel> with KDE 3.5 and all
<sp> tried "kudzu" to detect hardware... does not work. looks like ubuntu does not use it
<sampan> kkathman  yeah, you shouldn't stay quiet -- you're one of the most helpful people here :)
<ygge> Uhm have a little question :/
<MrClever> sp: as in emachines.com?  According to the T5010 spec, it's a Intel P4
<kkathman> ahhh 3.5 !
<sp> yep
<sp> intel P 4 chip... number 516... 2.93 GHz
<sampan> joel, oh, well if it's 3.5 then i have no idea -- from what i've heard many people who upgraded to 3.5 are currently downgrading back to 3.4.3 b/c of all the bugsies
<joel> lol
<sampan> :X
<CryptoQu1ck> No kidding?
<joel> ok
<joel> So, I will be patient
<MrClever> sp: ok, a P4 isn't PPC....
<CryptoQu1ck> :)
<sp> no
<sp> its not
<sampan> but then again, don't take my word as gospel -- i pretty much tune out 3.5 discussion since i don't care to upgrade presently
<kkathman> sampan: I try to be very courteous.  If someone is helping a person, I dont interrupt, because it confuses them. If I get interrupted, as I did, I usually just back off and be quiet...for the same reason.
<CryptoQu1ck> kkathman: Should I be quiet, then?
<sampan> kkathman  you're too considerate!  you gotta just jump in and confuse people to really "help" them! :X
<CryptoQu1ck> Indeed!
<MrClever> sp: I'm going cross-eyed, it was someone else who was running PPC....gah
<kkathman> thats just my own point of view :)
<sp> has the Intel 915GV motherboard with High Def. 6 channel sound
<sp> aah.. Mr. Clever
<sp> thats what I feel like when I'm working
<sp> I'm usually found running like a chicken without a head
<MrClever> Yep - doing some digging for ya sp :)
<ygge> Is it possible to somehow "uncheck" the keep my password box in adept?
<ygge> :/
<joel> thank you all
<joel> bye
<sp> thanks Mr. Clever
<sampan> good luck joel
<joel> \quit
<getafix> can anyone help me change my computers ip and gateway address under kubuntu?
* CryptoQu1ck wonders how I'm going to get OS X to dual boot with yaboot.
<kkathman> getafix: systemsettings - network settings
<sp> Mr.Clever
<sp> don't know where you'r located
<sp> if its getting rather late... I can log in at the same time tomorrow
<getafix> sweet
<getafix> ta man
<kkathman> getafix - you'll need your admin password
<CryptoQu1ck> ...
<kkathman> then click the eth0 and click the "configure interface"
<MrClever> sp: 6:13pm :)
<MrClever> EARLY!  I haven't even cracked the top off a beer yet!
<sp> aah
<sp> cool
<sp> its past 11 here... in California
<sampan> mmmmmm beer
<MrClever> I'm NSW, Australia (East coast, GMT+11)
<Chousuke> 09:14 here ;P
<CryptoQu1ck> Sp: How's Tookie doing?
<Chousuke> ircing from lecture hall.
<sampan> tookie's dead :/
<MrClever> sp: seems there's heaps on info/support for the 915P but SFA about support for the GV....
<MrClever> sp: I'll keep looking...
<sp> crypto:  tookie killed by lethal injection...
<CryptoQu1ck> Even though he had clementine?
<sp> mrclever.. i'll check on that again...
<kkathman> clementine?
<sampan> they had trouble getting the IV in, so he died 20 minutes late
<ygge> Is it possible to somehow "uncheck" the keep my password box in adept?
<sp> crypto:  do u mean 'clemency'?
<kkathman> he never had clemency
<CryptoQu1ck> No, clementine. It's like, he doesn't get killed.
<sampan> :|
<MrClever> sp: WINNER! But looks like a bit of work - http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/2065/sort/2/cat/475/page/1
<sp> aaah.... nope.. no clementine for him
<Chousuke> clementine is a fruit?
<sp> mr.clever
<sp> thanx.
<CryptoQu1ck> Oh, crap.
<Chousuke> clemency is the word :)
<CryptoQu1ck> I'm really confused.
<kkathman> thought it was too
<MrClever> sp: No problemo dude...I might go and reacquaint myself with the Internet Widow (my wife) - take care.
<sp> mrclever... i'll get on it...
<sp> thanks a lot
<CryptoQu1ck> See ya, Mr Clever.
<sampan> cryptoqu1ck  gov. ahhnold denied him clemency because tookie has never admitted his guilt (always maintained his innocence) and thus, according to the governor, never showed true "remorse"
<CryptoQu1ck> Oh... So that means he wasn't rehabilitated, huh?
<sp> crypto:   far from it....
<sampan> according to the governor, yes
<CryptoQu1ck> Well, more sudeos here anyway.
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: i need to sleep but i can't get to sleep and i am low on ambien i don't wanna waste it.
<sp> I think he was on appeals for the past 13 years
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: low on ambient light?
<CryptoQu1ck> Lamp time's over.
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: what are you talking about?
<kkathman> ambien - a sleeping aid - Rx
<Insomniac-> never heard of it, what is that?
<kkathman> a sleeping aid Rx
<CryptoQu1ck> Perhaps that's why he's called...
<Insomniac-> well yes, but what kind? a drug, something else... ?
<kkathman> rx - prescription
<CryptoQu1ck> It's a drug, not like melatonin.
<Insomniac-> ah
<kkathman> Rx = prescription
<Insomniac-> then write prescription damn you ;)
<CryptoQu1ck> Yeah, stop teasing the poor guy with pills.
<kkathman> one of those just went OTC
<kkathman> I thought it was Ambien-CR
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: no its a perscription sleeping pill... but doctors hate using it cos its addictive... but its amazing.
<sp> thanks a lot guys... g'night
* CryptoQu1ck throws PDR at kkathman
<Insomniac-> ah
<sampan> sleep can be addictive too
<_jon> Having no luck with XVID on Kubuntu Breezy.  Has anyone here had this issue and resolved it?
<DJ_Mer_> its amazing Insomniac-
<DJ_Mer_> it puts me out like cocaine and rum
<Insomniac-> weed used to do it for me
<kkathman> CryptoQu1ck: I have a degreen in Biochemistry and Molecular Genetics
<DJ_Mer_> kkathman: i am a professional prostitute
* kkathman throws the PDR back
<CryptoQu1ck> Very cool. I want to get a degree in Phycology. Have you seen the website phyco.org?
<kkathman> nope
<kkathman> DJ_Mer_: excellent howz that working out?
<DJ_Mer_> kkathman: iunno... I'm not really working too hard
<DJ_Mer_> kkathman: i let some bimbo take my corner
<kkathman> ahh now you should know better
<DJ_Mer_> lol
<kkathman> time for a bidding war
<Insomniac-> hmm driving lesson in an hour
<kkathman> fun
<Insomniac-> yep
<CryptoQu1ck> Yay! Kubuntu has installed! It's so much prettier than Debian...
<Insomniac-> better go take a shower though
<kkathman> The Debian peoples dont like ubuntu much :)
<Insomniac-> because of the non-free software packages?
<CryptoQu1ck> I know. I'm in their IRC channels.
<getafix> hmm
<CryptoQu1ck> One thing; it tells me that my Mac mini's battery is low. Gives me some outrageous percentage number.
<getafix> anyone know why in kubuntu when i type my password in for admin mode it just load for a bit then kicks back to the start
<kkathman> getafix: yes, you need to update
<kkathman> there was an admin error that got fixed
<sampan> getafix, yes -- that's the infamous "administrator bug" -- the bug fix is in the updates
<kkathman> you probably havent run Adept yet
<getafix> ahh excellent
<sampan> kkathman  i wonder if you know the answer to this question.  ever since i installed one of the dev packages (build-essential? or something) i have a "Debian" section on my KMenu that i can't edit or change -- it seems to hold every app i've ever installed
<getafix> how do i update if i can't connect via the internet
* kkathman is always glad that sampan agrees...cuz that makes me feel like its the right answer :)
<kkathman> getafix: very difficult :)
<sampan> lol ... that's the ONLY bug/question i am qualified to give info on
<kkathman> getafix: why did you set you ip manually?
<getafix> cause i had an internal ip
<getafix> but now have a router
<getafix> ahh modem
<kkathman> thats ok
<kkathman> switch to dhcp and it SHOULD, get your DNA
<kkathman> DNS
<getafix> but if i can't go into admin
<Insomniac-> noooo not my dna! ;)
<getafix> i can't do any of that
<kkathman> getafix: did you install from the kubuntu disk or the ubuntu disk?
<getafix> can i dl an update put it on drive you can read from and then just update it when i'm in there?
<getafix> kubuntu
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> can you open a konsole?
<sampan> getafix, you can do admin functions -- you'll just need to do them via CLI instead of via GUI i think
<getafix> hmm
<getafix> klonsole aye?
<getafix> konsole?
<kkathman> open a console, getafix and run    sudo dhclient eth0
<getafix> just type exactly that like and that should be sweet?
<kkathman> evening johndarkhorse :)
<getafix> haha i may be back
<nalioth> kkathman: ?
<Insomniac-> getafix: yes you can see which packages it wants to update, download them on another machine somewhere, copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives, and update as usual
<kkathman> yes?
<sampan> insomniac-  it's the first part of that sequence that is hard: if he can't get on the internet with his ubuntu how can he "see which packages it wants to update"?
<Insomniac-> true but kkathman was already helping him with that
<Insomniac-> now he knows it's possible
<sampan> indeed, kkathman was getting him online, but once online, then he can just update directly and not have to d/l to another machine or copy, etc.
<Insomniac-> no he'll need some apt-get flag to display which updates apt wants to get
<sampan> nope, he can just sudo adept-updater at konsole and it will update (assuming he has repos enabled)
<kkathman> once we get him online hehe :)
<kkathman> the network stuff is kinda tricky sometimes
<kkathman> mine went out one day for absolutely no reason
<kkathman> and came back almost as aburptly
* sampan leaves "tricky" to kkathman and the experienced people
<kkathman> abruptly
<Insomniac-> sampan: oh well fact is he's gone
<Insomniac-> kkathman: check dmesg
<kkathman> Im not that experienced..just I went through what getafix is going through
<Insomniac-> some drivers crap out on load
<DJ_Mer_> i love hieneken, love love love
<DJ_Mer_> when linux beats me down... heineken beats me off
<kkathman> DJ_Mer_: did you know that even the Dutch won't drink Heineken?
<CryptoQu1ck> Wow. Those Debian people are... Somewhat rude.
<sampan> i've actually found my dsl connection is WAY more stable in linux than with win -- it would drop for no reason at least once every two weeks with win ... and it just simply never drops the connection on linux
<DJ_Mer_> kkathman: not true i know MANY dutch people who drink it
<kkathman> CryptoQu1ck: yes they are...and very arrogant
<Insomniac-> kkathman: actually it's pretty common here
<Insomniac-> though i prefer belgian beers myself
<kkathman> DJ_Mer_: All the ones I know hate it and never drink it .. they opt for German beer :)
<sampan> guinness > *
<kkathman> but its all personal taste :)
<kkathman> sampan YES!
<sampan> :D
<Insomniac-> did you know guinness isn't even made in ireland?
<Insomniac-> and the irish consider it a peasant's drink?
* kkathman pops open two Guinness an hands one to sampan :)
<sampan> first time i had guinness i must confess, i thought it tasted like ground up tree roots -- how wrong, how misguided was i?
<kkathman> rofl
<DJ_Mer_> a lot of people hate heineken
<DJ_Mer_> it really does taste like shit
<DJ_Mer_> but so does my gf and i enjoy her too lol
<Insomniac-> heineken isn't that bad
<Insomniac-> there is far worse beer out there than heineken
<CryptoQu1ck> Gah. Alcoholics. For shame.
<DJ_Mer_> im not an alcoholic
<kkathman> <cough> Coors<cough>
<DJ_Mer_> that would mean i have a drinking problem.. and frankly, i have no problem doing it.
<kkathman> lol
* DJ_Mer_ bows
* sampan renames the channel #kubuntu-comedy
<DJ_Mer_> hahaha
<kkathman> DJ_Mer_:  thats like most people say I suffer from mental instability, when in fact I enjoy every minute of it
<DJ_Mer_> kkathman: I have plenty of those...
<Insomniac-> Hi ocifer. I'm not under the affluence of incohol.
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: its udner the intoxication of me3!
<kkathman> lol
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: i fucking pwned that beert!
<DJ_Mer_> excuse my language
<CryptoQu1ck> New topic: Pirates vs. Ninjas.
<DJ_Mer_> pirates, definetely...
<DJ_Mer_> they drink...
<kkathman> and they dress much kewler
<kkathman> pirates have parrots!
<CryptoQu1ck> Cooler than Ninjas?
<kkathman> ohyeah
<kkathman> but ninjas got the sword thing goin on
<sampan> i dunno, black pjs have got to be WAY more comfy than pirate tights and pantaloons
<CryptoQu1ck> And Katana starts with K.
<kkathman> but the parrot man...the parrot!
<Insomniac-> Arrr!
<CryptoQu1ck> Arrigato!
<kkathman> Mr Roboto :)
<CryptoQu1ck> Oh, did anyone see this? The people on #debian were dissing the crap out of the guy who made it. http://www.nas.com/~change/private/irc/
<kkathman> the people in #debian would diss their own grandmother
<DJ_Mer_> im so thirsty.
<kkathman> have another Heineken
<DJ_Mer_> no it dried me out
<DJ_Mer_> and im at work so i got no water lol
<kkathman> getafix:  :)
<getafix> it says command not found or something
<CryptoQu1ck> Um... DJ, you're allowed to drink on the job?
<kkathman> sudo dhclient eth0 ??
<getafix> i typed sudo dhcp eth0
<kkathman> nono
<getafix> haha
<getafix> duuuuuu
<kkathman> dhclient
<getafix> sweet
<getafix> sorry
<DJ_Mer_> its a two-man network security company... so since i am doing work on a few harddrives, yeah... i can drink till i pass out
<DJ_Mer_> i jsut can't drink if i'll be around customers.
<CryptoQu1ck> Nice.
<DJ_Mer_> im also watching anchorman right now
<DJ_Mer_> on my pda lol
<DJ_Mer_> "THE MAN PUNTED BAXTOR!"
<DJ_Mer_> "the motorcycle on the bridge i HIT him with a burrito!!! "
<kkathman> well Im out..time for bed
<kkathman> cyall
<CryptoQu1ck> I think he killed a guy with a trident.
<CryptoQu1ck> See ya.
<DJ_Mer_> lol
<DJ_Mer_> "brick killed a guy!"
<CryptoQu1ck> Well, my cat is being an anti-productivity source. I'mma go too. It was fun.
<DJ_Mer_> peace.
<DJ_Mer_> its just me and Insomniac- ... and hes not talking.
<Insomniac-> i'm having trouble keeping up with all the channels i'm in
<DJ_Mer_> lol.
<DJ_Mer_> you need to join #landfill
<DJ_Mer_> meet my mac/linux buddies
<Insomniac-> lol not another channel
<DJ_Mer_> lol
<DJ_Mer_> but you'll love them if you love me :-D
<DJ_Mer_> silence... denied!
<nano> is there any gui applet for xfce that uses acpi instead of lmsensors for temperature display?
<DJ_Mer_> you will eat catpoop
<nano> lol
<nano> DJ_Mer_, what time is it there?
<DJ_Mer_> 1:19
<nano> MST?
<DJ_Mer_> arizona
<nano> howdy ! :D
<DJ_Mer_> we float between MST and PST
<DJ_Mer_> you in AZ?
<nano> Tempe :D
<DJ_Mer_> Sierra Vista
<nano> hehe
<nalioth> nano: try conky
<nano> nalioth, hey ! you know I followed your advice and tried lmsensors. I've inspiron 5100 and apparently lmsensors doesn't recognize the detectors or something like that. I tried looking at the forums and they said it's better to use acpi.
<nalioth> conky is in the repos. also conky.sf.net
<nano> nalioth, lemme check out this conky thingy
<nano> nalioth, thanks a bunch
<DJ_Mer_> what type of bullshit
<DJ_Mer_> "your search is too specific"
<DJ_Mer_> shouldn't that make it EASIER?
<nalioth> DJ_Mer_: please watch your language in here
<DJ_Mer_> sorry
<DJ_Mer_> nano: is it warm up there?
<nano> DJ_Mer_, it's not too cold
<DJ_Mer_> its freezing here but my computer is so hot i have to run my window AC
<DJ_Mer_> lol... its on right now just trying to keep the room at 71
<nano> lol
<nano> laptop?
<nano> p4?
<DJ_Mer_> nah
<DJ_Mer_> full desktop amd burton
<DJ_Mer_> plus a laptop
<DJ_Mer_> and a 32 inch LCD TV
<nano> wow
<DJ_Mer_> usually my server is floating in here too
<nano> nalioth, what's the default installation path of apps in synaptic?
<DJ_Mer_> but eh... it blew up
<nano> blew up as in?
<nalioth> nano: /usr/bin usually, but it depends on the individual pkg
<nano> nalioth, ok
<DJ_Mer_> well
<DJ_Mer_> it was a 7 year old NEC ready... the mobo went
<DJ_Mer_> but it gave me 301 days of non-stop uptime before it went
<nalioth> nano: in a terminal, dpkg -L $PKGNAME will tell you where the files are
<nano> nalioth_zZz, thanks
<nano> nalioth_zZz, lol it works but it shows my cpu temperature as 0C :P
<DJ_Mer_> the perfect running temp
<DJ_Mer_> :-P
<nalioth_zZz> nano: one step closer, bubba
<nalioth_zZz> night all
<vega-> i'm using ubuntu breezy with gnome and two monitor (xorg.conf here: http://pastebin.com/463427) and everything works just find, but when switching to KDE my other screen is just blank, any ideas? I would have thought that xinerama etc. is X11 business, not the window managers?
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: was taking a shower
<DJ_Mer_> ohh..
<DJ_Mer_> can anyone explain to me WHY my audio is so quiet that even when maxed it sounds like it sminimal?
<Insomniac-> vega-: maybe the displaysize entry is messing something up
<nano> "audio is quiet?"
<Insomniac-> vega-: otherwise i wouldn't know
<DJ_Mer_> like, even when maxed out its still really quiet.
<Insomniac-> vega-: but you're right xinerama is X's business
<vega-> Insomniac-: hmm, i don't even know what that is.. have to try and comment it out
<Insomniac-> vega-: it has to do with setting DPI if i'm not mistaken
<Insomniac-> comment that out and see what happens
<vega-> ok, thanks
<vega-> oh btw, the monitor that is blank is Monitor1 (the one not having the displaysize entry), if it matters
<Insomniac-> it might
<DJ_Mer_> cos I got this cranked to the max right now and I can still barely here it.
<Insomniac-> but other than this i wouldn't know what's the cause
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: the kmix settings? those might differ from the alsa mixer settings
<vega-> Insomniac-: ok, gotta try it out..
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: start alsemixer in a konsole
<Insomniac-> alsamixer*
<DJ_Mer_> its maxed too
<Insomniac-> sure it's not muted?
<DJ_Mer_> and it has the master listed as mono
<Insomniac-> or your speakers are turned down low?
<getafix> does anyone know why i can't connect to my router in kubuntu but can in win
<Insomniac-> connect to it's configuration or connect by dhcp?
<DJ_Mer_> i mean this wouldn't suck so much if i could figure out how to change the default sound card, my soundblaster works fine on linux
<DJ_Mer_> how do I change the default output device?
<getafix> hmm by typing 192.168.1.1
<Insomniac-> getafix: try http://192.168.1.1
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: dunno
<getafix> yeah i tried that
<Insomniac-> i disabled onboard sound here in the bios and alsa seems to respect that
<DJ_Mer_> hmm so you can do it in bios then?
<DJ_Mer_> let me restart and give that a shot.
<Insomniac-> it can probably be done in alsa
<Insomniac-> but i don't know where
<DJ_Mer_> i know but i don't know how to control alas
<DJ_Mer_> alsa
<Insomniac-> alsa is a complicated *****
<DJ_Mer_> nano: do you know?
<Insomniac-> vega-: any luck?
<Insomniac-> hmm this is going to be my cheapest pc so far
<DJ_Mer_> hmmm /etc/asound.conf thats the file i need to edit
<DJ_Mer_> but i don't have it :-\
<Insomniac-> doesn't seem to have a manpage either
<Insomniac-> maybe i should add 2GB of ram
<merlino> i love you
<tamu> hai man...
<tamu> can i join here.. :D
<merlino> Insomniac-: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Insomniac-> heh
<Insomniac-> lots of love going around today
<merlino> Insomniac-: it worked! just disabled it on bios
<Insomniac-> :)
<Insomniac-> i maybe enable onboard sound someday
<Insomniac-> i have 9 speakers which could make a nice wacky surround sound setup
<Insomniac-> s/maybe/might/
<merlino> mmm
<merlino> huey lewis
<tamu> hay man any body have already try tinclient in ubuntu?
<merlino> "We thought about giving up."
<tamu> yuhu... any body has try it?
<Insomniac-> tin the news reader?
<DJ_Mer_> Two o'clock this morning
<DJ_Mer_>  If she should come a calling
<DJ_Mer_>  I couldn't dream of turning her away
<DJ_Mer_>  And if it got hot and hectic
<DJ_Mer_>  I know she'd be electric
<DJ_Mer_> :-D lol
<viperX> hey guys, I have a quick question.
<viperX> My tou-button mouse went out so now I'm using a spare one-button apple mouse.
<viperX> Is there a way to script KDE to accept a keypress + mouseclick as a right click?
<tamu> tadi ditawarin training buat corporate ==> what is it meaning?
<Insomniac-> sounds engrish to me
<tamu>  <viperX> Is there a way to script KDE to accept a keypress + mouseclick as a right click? ==> what it's mean?
<vega-> Insomniac-: well, hmm, how should i say, partially
<vega-> Insomniac-: when i logged in the second screen was blank, then took off for lunch, came back (screensaver was on), second screen was ok :)
<Insomniac-> heh
<vega-> Insomniac-: so it works after the screensaver has been on :P
<viperX> On OS X pressing the ctrl key and clicking the mouse=mouse right click. I want to do the same thing here since I'm using a spare apple mouse until I can buy a new one.
<Insomniac-> that's behaviour i've come to expect from windows
<vega-> Insomniac-: tried to switch to text mode and back but no luck
<Insomniac-> viperX: sorry dude i don't know
<kasim> hi, my latest kpdf (from kubuntu breezy with KDE 3.5) crashes permanetly, since last update. Could someone confirm or comment, pls?
<yo2lux> hello.
<yo2lux> I run ubuntu live cd, 5.10 with KDE 3.4.3, guys KDE eat much much memory. I have an intel p3, 530MHz, 512MB RAM.. I have 30MB Free RAM. KDE eat much memory.
<yo2lux> What need to do?
<Insomniac-> much of that might be disk cache
<incubii> id have to agree
<yo2lux> disk cache?
<vega-> yo2lux: linux uses unused mem as diskcache so it might seem to you that it's all in use
<yo2lux> the installed OS, without live cd not use disc cache?
<vega-> yo2lux: the +/- buffers line in free gives a more correct view of the mem available
<Insomniac-> yo2lux: see whether your swap file/partition is used at all or not
<yo2lux> no is not used
<Insomniac-> then you have no problem
<yo2lux> i hear KDE 3.5 work faster than 3.4.3 , is true?
<tamu>  KDE 3.5  ==> in kubuntu 5.10? ---> it heavy
<yo2lux> tamu what heavy means, it fast?
<yo2lux> ok Guys, i have my last question
<yo2lux> when i use : server install for ubuntu, possible for me to install the latest kde 3.5 ?
<yo2lux> sudo apt-get install kde3 ?
<vega-> no, probably not
<vega-> i think it's 3.4.x in ubuntu 5.10
<Insomniac-> kubuntu comes with 3.4.3 by default
<yo2lux> ok, and possible for me to use kde 3.5 with kubuntu 5.10?
<Insomniac-> yes
<Insomniac-> see the topic
<yo2lux> ok i don't want to use Dapper Drake
<Insomniac-> no the part about kde 3.5
<kasim> you can use kde3.5 with breezy
<yo2lux> thanks !
<kasim> check     http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Insomniac-> yo2lux: be aware some people are having trouble with 3.5 though
<kasim> Insomniac: what trouble, apart form kpdf things run quite well
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5problems
<ubotu> well, kde3.5problems is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<Hobbsee> a lot of them are old, a lot got fixed in the later betas and rc's
<kasim> could someone confirm that latest "kpdf" is crashing (kde35)?
<Insomniac-> "New user accounts (who have not run KDE before) can't log in to KDE" < lol
<Hobbsee> kasim: under what circumstances?
<Hobbsee> Insomniac-: i'll bet that got fixed lol
<Hobbsee> kasim: ooh, crud
<kasim> (answer on user-level) ALL circumstances. since last upgrad (some days ago) kpdf is not running at all. have to use acroread
<alley_m> hello... just installed kubuntu 5.10... have problems with the feature mounting usb-media... every times another /dev/point.. and so no access to data... any suggestions?
<Hobbsee> kasim: mmm...bummer
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ kpdf
<Hobbsee> Bogus memory allocation size
<Hobbsee> Very strange! got a DCOPReply opcode, but we were not waiting for a reply!
<Hobbsee> kasim:
<Hobbsee> ok then...
<vega-> Insomniac-: found my bug: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4343
<kasim> kai@ubuntuipc:~$ kpdf
<kasim> Bogus memory allocation size
<kasim> KCrash: Application 'kpdf' crashing...
<kasim> or DCOPRepy as yours ..
<Insomniac-> vega-: nice! i'll read that later i have to go for a driving lesson
<Hobbsee> Insomniac-: have fun!
<Hobbsee> kasim: file a bug for it?
<Hobbsee> check if there's one already there first
<kasim> do you have an url for that?
<Hobbsee> bugs.kde.org
<Hobbsee> kasim: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118220
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you know anything about this?  They're suggesting it's a packaging problem of KPDF.  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118220
<kasim> Hobbsee: just found that too, thanks. kpdf 0.5 is what i have also
<Hobbsee> he probably wont answer, being asleep
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: are you here?
<DJ_Mer_> can someone help me set up shoutcast briefly?
<fdelacruz> hi guys, during my research for putty, I found out that ther's version of putty for symbian OS, has anyone already try this?
<DJ_Mer_>  can someone help me figure out shoutcast? it says to set /dev/audio as my playlist files because it'll host from the soundcard. However, when i add /dev/audio it stops functioning.
<kasim> DJ_Mer_: not sure if i understand, but I use shoutcast's playlist succesfully with amarok
<vega-> any idea why firefox doesn't appear in kde menu? it is in gnome
<vega-> on ubuntu breezy
<DJ_Mer_> kasim: i am running a server for shoutcast. Now I need to broadcast it. Say I want to use amarok to do it, how do I configure shoutcast to use amarok as its source?
<DJ_Mer_> kasim: just use a playlist?
<kasim> DJ_Mer_: (just to confirm, will most likely not help you) I have a IOJazz.pls on my Desktop connected to (correctly configured) amarok. Well that works fine
<DJ_Mer_> and you are hosting a station over shoutcast?
<kasim> no, just listening
<DJ_Mer_> no im trying to host
<kasim> cant help you there sorry
<vega-> where the heck do i configure keyboard shortcuts in kde nowadays?
<DJ_Mer_> vega-: when you find out for hte love of god tell me
<vega-> err, cannot be this difficult
<vega-> my kde tryout after a few years of gnome is appearing to become quite short
<vega-> DJ_Mer_: "regional & accessibility" in the control panel !
<vega-> dunno how it is related to that..
<vega-> hmm, menu editor doesn't start at all
<LeeJunFan> keyboard shortcuts == kcontrol -> regional and accessability -> keyboard shortcuts
<LeeJunFan> oh, see that was already answered :)
<fdelacruz> guys anyone here use firestarter?
<fdelacruz> guys gtg uwian n vge thanks
<francois> slt  tous
<cvardar> anybody knows when Qt4.1 will be available in the repository?
<francois> is this IRC only in english ??
<cvardar> yes, for other channels you may check http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<francois> ok
<francois> wilch version are you using ??
<francois> I'm using the hoary.
<DJ_Mer_> whoa... wht a lovely way to wake up
<DJ_Mer_> another chronic and unstoppable nosebleed
<LeeJunFan> DJ_Mer_: cut down on the paint huffing :)
<snpz> does anybody have experience in connecting Kubuntu box to Windows 2000 Domain controller?
<Insomniac-> nope but that'll probably work
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DJ_Mer_> WE'VE HIT A NEW LEVEL OF SUCCESS!
<Insomniac-> lol
<DJ_Mer_> http://192.168.2.9:8001/
<Insomniac-> what did you do now
<DJ_Mer_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> Wish i knew, DJ_Mer_
<DJ_Mer_> its streaming, ITS STREAMING!!!!
<DJ_Mer_> its frickin streaming!!! after three days its streaming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Insomniac-> ah you figured icecast out :)
<Jaymac> DJ_Mer.. nobody can connect to that ip except you :)
<DJ_Mer_> screw icecast...
<Jaymac> or is that the plan?
<DJ_Mer_> you should* be able to.
<DJ_Mer_> wait hoops... wrong link
<DJ_Mer_> lmao
<Jaymac> hehe
<DJ_Mer_> well.. I feel really dumb now
<Jaymac> *L*
<DJ_Mer_> http://68.225.55.28:8001/
<DJ_Mer_> and yes, I know the name of it is "my gay son"
<DJ_Mer_> that'll be worked out once the full playlist is added
<Jaymac> good stuff
<Insomniac-> what are you using to stream? an amarok plugin?
<Jaymac> amarok is annoying me
<DJ_Mer_> nope
<DJ_Mer_> hand-typed playlist
<DJ_Mer_> :-P
<Jaymac> tried compiling it with m4a support but it always fails
<DJ_Mer_> sitting here typing 4000 songs and their directories
<Insomniac-> amarok came with the system here
<Jaymac> so i had to convert my entire library to mp3
<Jaymac> so amarok would play it
<Insomniac-> what is m4a? i've never even heard of it
<DJ_Mer_> can someone try to connect
<DJ_Mer_> http://68.225.55.28:8001/
<DJ_Mer_> click the listen button.
<Insomniac-> mpeg 4 audio?
<Jaymac> yeah
<DJ_Mer_> w00!!! your on
<DJ_Mer_> ahahaha! after four days, VICTORY! my beloved radio station will now run 24/7....
<Insomniac-> it's working here DJ_Mer_
<DJ_Mer_> awesome
<DJ_Mer_> 3 listeneres no errors
<DJ_Mer_> ahhh!
<DJ_Mer_> i just jumped out of my chair and cheered... and woke up two people
<Jaymac> lol
<Insomniac-> hehe
<Insomniac-> it's not showing any name in my playlist though
<Insomniac-> just an empty line
<DJ_Mer_> it doesn't have one yet
<DJ_Mer_> its been called "my gay son"
<DJ_Mer_> lmao
<DJ_Mer_> cos i didn't think it was gonna work... then it did
<ndazza> Hi! i'm trying to download a set of packages and all their dependencies, is there an easy way to do this? Something like apt-get build-deps but I want install dependencies not build deps
<DJ_Mer_> jaymac, if you ever wanna do a radio cast
<DJ_Mer_> shoutcast with DPS was the easiest way for me
<DJ_Mer_> albeit, you'll have to manually enter the ENTIRE playlist.
<DJ_Mer_> but it'll randomize it and you'll have no background programs.
<Jaymac> i'm behind hte university proxy
<DJ_Mer_> ew.
<DJ_Mer_> lol
<Jaymac> not allowed to run a server :)
<Jaymac> but on the plus I can download an ubuntu iso in about 2 minutes
<Jaymac> :D
<Insomniac-> hmm? most universities i know don't restrict users much if any besides excessive bandwidth use
<Jaymac> I have to expressly ask for permission to run a server
<Jaymac> They permit some..
<DJ_Mer_> well broadcasting would def. be a bandwidth waster lol
<Insomniac-> universities are supposed to encourge finding new ways of using the internet
<DJ_Mer_> you guys consumed about 50 megs
<Insomniac-> encourage*
<Jaymac> oh shit..  connected
<Jaymac> haha
<Jaymac> sweet DJ
<mrplant> you guys
<Jaymac> took a while to load in amarok
<DJ_Mer_> god help me
<DJ_Mer_> this station needs me whole collection.
<mrplant> ive got a question: have you experienced a weird font behaviour after for example uphgrading your gfx drivers, or KDE? My fonts shrinked, I used Verdana 7, and now I have to use Verdana 11 - and the visual size is the same as it was on Verdana 7 :| It happened to me before, but after a couple reboots all got back to the normal situation, but now I still have those little fonts :|
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: can't you juse use a script to generate the playlist?
<Jaymac> ROFL.. I feel you by My Gay Son
<Insomniac-> just*
<Insomniac-> hmm i'm getting tired.. good thing i'm not driving anymore
<Jaymac> lunch time :)
<DJ_Mer_> okay for whoever is listening to my station.
<brosiooz> can i recover file on mounted partition on ext3 ?
<DJ_Mer_> im sorry for the constant stupid 3 doors down songs
<DJ_Mer_> the list is only like 30 songs right now, working on it though
<DJ_Mer_> i've already typed in 300 other songs
<Insomniac-> use a script to generate the playlist
<Jaymac> lol
<Insomniac-> why bother typing all those names
<mrplant> lol
<Jaymac> yeah.. I have over 6000 songs in my collection
<DJ_Mer_> holy cow
<Jaymac> fuck if i'm going to spend time typing those out :)
<DJ_Mer_> i'm only up to about 3000
<Insomniac-> 11596 here
<Jaymac> ok, going to stick some pasta on for lunch
<Jaymac> nice one insomniac
<Insomniac-> -300 or so for cd covers
<Jaymac> out of my 6000
<Jaymac> 1500 are Pearl Jam
<Jaymac> :D
<Insomniac-> lol
<getafix> is there any reason that when i type 192.168.1.1 to find my router under ubuntu that i can't reach it
<getafix> ?
<getafix> kubutu
<Jaymac> is your computer on the same level?
<Jaymac> i.e 192.168.1.x
<getafix> yup
<Jaymac> hm.. dunno
<getafix> i did sudo dhclient and i think it made the comp 192.168.1.2
<getafix> i think
<nacho> hy
<nacho> i have a problem with apt-get install
<getafix> hmmm
<nacho> i cant find any packages
<nacho> here is me sources.list http://pastebin.com/463544
<nacho> i would like to install more packages
<nacho> amsn, etc
<nacho> but it cant find id
<Insomniac-> did you run apt-get update
<Insomniac-> after changing sources.list?
<nacho> yes i runned it
<nacho> i dindt changed sources.ist
<Insomniac-> you might want to enable the universe and multiversie repositories
<Insomniac-> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mrplant> heh: how do i restart the apache server?
<mrplant> from console
<Insomniac-> mrplant: /etc/init.d/apache restart?
<nacho> i have disabled it?
<mrplant> thanks :P
<Insomniac-> nacho: no universe and multiverse are disabled by default
<nacho> ah ok
<nacho> i will disable then
<thoreauputic> if you have apache2 it will be /etc/init.d/apache2 restart I think
<nacho> it will fix my problem?
<brosiooz> can i recover file on mounted partition on ext3 ?
<Insomniac-> nacho: if you enable universe and multiverse you can install more software
<Insomniac-> nacho: see the link
<nacho> where is the link?
<thoreauputic> brosiooz: if you mean recovver deleted files on ext3, no
<Insomniac-> brosiooz: apt-cache search ext3|grep recover
<thoreauputic> brosiooz: on ext3 deletion is pretty much permanent
<Insomniac-> thoreauputic: ext2 has recovery tools, don't those work on ext3?
<brosiooz> need to umount it before ?
<thoreauputic> Insomniac-: I don't believe so, no
<Insomniac-> i thought ext3 = ext2 + journal?
<thoreauputic> Insomniac-: hope I'm wrong :)
<dipnlik> hi all. when I click a text file on KDE it launches Kate, how can I change this behavior? I want a very lightweight text viewer, Kate is kinda slow here
<Insomniac-> brosiooz: read the documentation for any recovery program you install
<DJ_Mer_> i know it went offline lol
<DJ_Mer_> lets see if it stays online now
<thoreauputic> from apt-cache show recover: "Note that recover works only with ext2 filesystems - it does not support
<thoreauputic>  ext3.
<thoreauputic> "
<nacho> any knows how i can install flash macromedia plugin?
<thoreauputic> oops sorry about the extra line there :)
<Jaymac> nacho
<Jaymac> download it from the site
<Jaymac> and follow the installer instructions
<Insomniac-> thoreauputic: ah that explains :)
<vega-> why not apt-get flash?
<Jaymac> apt-get flashplayer-mozilla
<nacho> swf-player
<Jaymac> dipnlik: right click on file...
<Jaymac> open with
<vega-> flashplugin-nonfree, libflash-mozplugin, flashplayer-mozilla, ...
<dipnlik> Jaymac: i know that, thanks you! but now i want to change the default behavior
<Insomniac-> that's alot of flash..
<nacho> is there any graphical tool like synaptic to do apt-get ?
<nacho> or i have to dowloand it?
<dipnlik> Jaymac: ok, found it. configure konqueror, file associations, searched to txt and changed to kedit, way faster
<Insomniac-> synaptic kynaptic adept ...
<Insomniac-> nacho: adept comes with kubuntu iirc
<nacho> adept?
<Insomniac-> gui package manager frontend
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: how do I terminate scripts ran by typing ./ before them?
<Insomniac-> control-c
<Insomniac-> or kill the process in another terminal
<DJ_Mer_> the playlist script is acting stupid though
<DJ_Mer_> <12/14/05@05:35:03> [STREAM]  Creating stream socket
<DJ_Mer_> <12/14/05@05:35:03> [STREAM]  Connected to host server
<DJ_Mer_> <12/14/05@05:35:04> [STREAM]  Disconnecting from stream host [waiting 10s] 
<DJ_Mer_> why would it do that?
<DJ_Mer_> it just keeps doing it over and over and over and over....
<Insomniac-> how should i know, i don't even know what the script looks like
<DJ_Mer_> hmmm
<DJ_Mer_> it was going just fine before
<nacho> i am trying to use adept
<nacho> but i cant see the packages in categories, like  games, office, etc
<DJ_Mer_> ohh!
<DJ_Mer_> i figured it out lmao
<nacho> is there any tool to see  it??
<DJ_Mer_> the playlist script can only be loaded once... to update the library
<DJ_Mer_> after that you have to terminate it.
<nacho> to seee the packages in categories
<Insomniac-> nacho: just type in some keyword
<Insomniac-> to search
<DJ_Mer_> lol Insomniac-  i am learning how to tame this teast!! MUAHAHAHAHA!
<nacho> i cant select many packages at the same time?because i click on 1 and i have to click on the others too
<nacho> like select all
<DocTomoe> any idea how to get kdevelop with breezy and the 3.5.0 reps?
<nacho> hello?
<Insomniac-> nacho: right click
<Jaymac> or ctrl click?
<Jaymac> what does he mean?
<Jaymac> select multiple files?
<Insomniac-> he wants to select multiple packages in adept i think
<nacho> yep
<nacho> select multiple
<Insomniac-> hmm my movie download stopped... oh well as long as it's here by christmas
<getafix> hmm
<getafix> when you run the updater is it lying if it instantly says theres nothing to update
<Jaymac> yes
<DocTomoe> getafix: what "updater"?
<Jaymac> reload
<getafix> adept
<Jaymac> reload it
<DocTomoe> who is using adept, despite of its crazy approach of security?
<getafix> update complete instantly
<Jaymac> I swear by synaptic
<getafix> synaptic?
<Jaymac> yeah
* DocTomoe is still using apt-get, and happy ever since he first did so ...
<getafix> i'm still amazed i'm using the internet inside this ive been trying to get it going for ages
<getafix> oh can i get a list of undernet servers from anywhere and put it in a folder to use?
<DocTomoe> getafix: presumeably at the undernet homepage ;)
<Jaymac> the command line is always the best option.. but synaptic is useful if i'm not sure exactly what it is i'm searching for
<getafix> heh why thank you
<DJ_Mer_> :-D i am so happy
<DJ_Mer_> lol
<Jaymac> because of your shoutcast server?
<Jaymac> :)
<DJ_Mer_> yeah.
<DJ_Mer_> i love my radio station
<Jaymac> get some pogues on there
<getafix> someone was saying i was suffering the infamous admin bug
<DJ_Mer_> im gonna make a request form on my other server when it gets back to me. People cna request and i'll add albums
<getafix> can you tell me what the update to fix that would be?
<_nano_> why is my firefox scrolling sluggish compared to windows ? the presence of only one or two mid sized images make the scrolling sluggish. I've inspiron 5100 (P4, 2.66Ghz, ati radeon 7500 ) and use fluxbox with ubuntu
<StarScream> _nano_: because your using ubuntu .. shrug
* StarScream ducks
<getafix> why when i click on my other harddrives does it say could not enter folder?
<StarScream> _nano_: got an example page  i can look at , see if i've got the same issue
<StarScream> getafix: permissions ?
<getafix> hmmm
<getafix> hmm
<getafix> don't think so
<_nano_> StarScream, sec lemme give you an example page
<StarScream> k
<getafix> how would i browse hda 1 via konsole?
<_nano_> StarScream, check this http://buzz.blogger.com/
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: !!!!!!!! :-D
<_nano_> DJ_Ner_, hey! :D
<_nano_> still awake :P
<DJ_Mer_> yeah
<DJ_Mer_> i got my radio station up thou
<DJ_Mer_> http://68.225.55.28:8001/
<DJ_Mer_> its workin man :-D!!!
<DJ_Mer_> shieet i need a darker colour theme
<_nano_> wow!
<_nano_> hey is that legal and stuff?
<DJ_Mer_> ...lol
<DJ_Mer_> well, copyright wise
<DJ_Mer_> no...
<DJ_Mer_> but am I afraid, nope.
<_nano_> how is shoutcast different from gnump3d?
<DJ_Mer_> i don't know how to do gnump3d
<DJ_Mer_> plus this is just a streaming server.
<_nano_> well, whatever works :)
<DJ_Mer_> correct me if im wrong, but gnump3d can also do databases
<_nano_> i used gnump3d as streaming server
<_nano_> just used synaptic to get gnump3d
<DJ_Mer_> for audio?
<_nano_> I'm a noob in all this :P so don't know about databases :P
<DJ_Mer_> shoutcast was the best choice cos it simply... worked
<_nano_> gnuMP3d -- should be for audio
<DJ_Mer_> I delt with icecast for two days and got nowhere... I tried a few others like "freecast" and got NOWHERE... So after a few days it came to the point where I was just like... "freakin forget this crap"
<_nano_> lemme test the streaming :D
<DJ_Mer_> after almost reinstalling windows advanced server 2003 i gave shoutcast a test. and it worked
<DJ_Mer_> http://68.225.55.28:8001/ << click listen
<StarScream> _nano_: ok, whats the prob with the page ? seems to work fine for me
<_nano_> StarScream, it's scrolling fine?
<_nano_> :-s
<DJ_Mer_> hi there 70.162.104.171 lol
<StarScream> _nano_: yeh looks fine for me, sorry
<DJ_Mer_> enjoying the music? :-P
<StarScream> _nano_: i have a ibook g3 800
<_nano_> StarScream, oh! must have a good graphics card then? :(
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, great stuff :D
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_:  :-D
<StarScream> _nano_: erm..radeon 7500 ?
<DJ_Mer_> lmao BARE NAKED LADIES!
<_nano_> StarScream, yeah
<StarScream> _nano_: you must have a pretty average card if its having trouble with that....does konqueror have the same problem ?
<getafix> how can i browse my windows partitions in console?
<getafix> i'm in as root
<_nano_> StarScream, never used konqueror -- but firefox in windows scrolls fine for all those pages
<StarScream> _nano_: try konq and just see
<StarScream> i prefer it personally
<_nano_> getafix, you've to mount them first
<getafix> ok how do i mount them?
<_nano_> StarScream, ok lemme try and see
<getafix> and any idea why i can't go above 60hz and 1024x768
<DJ_Mer_> getafix: what card?
<getafix> 6800gt
<getafix> do i need to get ubuntu drivers?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: this is one of my favorite songs :-D
<_nano_> getafix, http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<DJ_Mer_> getafix: i would see about going to nvidia directly for the
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, :D
<DJ_Mer_> you like Daft Punk?
<Insomniac-> getafix: using vesa driver?
<_nano_> StarScream, same problem :(
<getafix> i haven't installed anything yet
<getafix> this has had nothing dled or changed
<getafix> is this linux ia32
<getafix> ?
<StarScream> _nano_: ok, well just tried on my other box, its slackware on an athlon 2200 with nvidia gf 5200 and its fine also so i'm not really sure sorry
<StarScream> _nano_: do you have composite enabled ?
<StarScream> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_nano_> StarScream, sorry i don't know composite
<_nano_> how can i find out?
<_nano_> lemme check the xorg.conf file
<_nano_> StarScream,there is no mention of "composite" in xorg.conf
<_nano_> StarScream, so what should i do now?
<StarScream> _nano_: no idea sorry
<_nano_> StarScream, nevertheless, thanks a lot :)
<StarScream> np, sorry i couldn't help more.
<_nano_> StarScream, any pointers though?
<StarScream> _nano_: erm...just make sure your using the nvidia driver is all i can suggest...if you are then i have no idea..
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: i am increasing the playlist as we speek
<DJ_Mer_> its only 300 songs aorn... but once i do this update it'll be 1000
<DJ_Mer_> and later tonight it'll be 2000
<getafix> hda2 is already mounted
<getafix> but i can't browse it?
<_nano_> yeah you can
<_nano_> what's the directory name where it's mounted?
<_mrj> hey
<_mrj> guys
<getafix> ./dev/hda2
<_mrj> i have a problem
<getafix> ?
<_mrj> could someone help me ?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, 24 hours? :)
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: what you think?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: what you mean*? lol
<_mrj> _nano_: -w /etc/edit_my_file :)
<DJ_Mer_> is it gonna be up 24 hours?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, well we would all want it too
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, you'd be doing a great service to the open source community by providing some entertainment :)
<DJ_Mer_> im working on 24 hour support
<DJ_Mer_> right now the only reason its restarting is due to playlist upgrades
<DJ_Mer_> and thats basically the only reason it'll ever upgrade.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, aah
<_mrj> hey guys
<_mrj> please help me :)
<_mrj> i have a strange problems
<DJ_Mer_> once a month i'll probably add about two or three albums to it
<_mrj> with cyrillic
<_mrj> in kubuntu
<Jaymac> what is the problem
<_nano_> _mrj, state your problem
<_mrj> what i need to do
<Jaymac> Type it on one line..
<_mrj> it is not some kind of error
<_nano_> getafix, that's not a mount, that's a device name -- you need to mount that to a directory
<_mrj> when i use mplayer for example i can not use cyrillic subtitles
<_nano_> getafix, check the link i gave earlier
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: its an 8 listener cap though... cos it is on my private connection. Granted, i have great bandwidth, i do want some for my own use lol
<_mrj> i have already installed mplayer-fonts
<thoreauputic> _mrj: did you install mplayer-fonts ?
<thoreauputic> ah
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, cox keeps messing with the port number though
<_mrj> thoreauputic: yep
<thoreauputic> _mrj: sorry I was just slow :)
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: what do you mean?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, you already know that they block 80 right?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: 80000 is open, I just have it reserved for my private radio lol
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, hehe
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, they did block 8080
<_mrj> thoreauputic: when i installed mplayer fonts - i have readed the /usr/share/mplayer/fonts/cp1251/README
<getafix> man i can't do anything on this shit
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: yeah i know... but all you gotta do is change ports lol
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, i guess a few months ago
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, yeah :)
<_mrj> but .... these fonts are in .raw format
<_mrj> thoreauputic: and mplayer wants only ttf
<DJ_Mer_> woo! AC/DC
<_nano_> :)
<thoreauputic> _mrj: sorry - I don't know the answer
<_mrj> but i ve encouraged soething strange - in XMMS when i change the font in preferences-fonts with microsoftcp1251 encoding - i can select 3 fonts but none of them is working
<_mrj> when i load an mp3 with cyrillic id3 info - they appears in the playlist normally but when the current song plays thei are unreadable ... ?
<_mrj> thoreauputic: np :)
<getafix> fuck sake
<getafix> this sucks
<_nano_> getafix, patience :)
<getafix> yeha i know
<getafix> its just frustrating
<getafix> i have no idea how to do anything
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: you an orbital fan?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<_nano_> getafix, so where are you stuck particularly?
<getafix> well
<thoreauputic> getafix: the code of conduct applies here, you know
<getafix> in system settings / diskfile systems
<getafix> yeah i know i'm sorry i've been asking for a while with no answers and i was getting more frustrated
<_nano_> how many partitions do you exactly have?
<getafix> i got
<_nano_> hda1, hda2 etc.?
<getafix> 2 ntfs
<getafix> the linux one
<getafix> and a fat32
<thoreauputic> getafix: OK :)
<_mrj> someone help me please ?
<_nano_> do you know the names of your windows partitions?
<getafix> i think hda 1,2 5 and 6
<getafix> names?
<_nano_> so hda1,hda2 are windows i presume
<getafix> yup
<_nano_> ok
<_mrj> yes the names - terminator and pinokio :)
<_mrj> hihi
<getafix> 5 is linux and 6 is fat i think
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<_mrj> i am fat too :)
<_nano_> now in your home directory make two folders
<_mrj> hihi
<_nano_> you in linux now right?
<getafix> yup
<_nano_> ok so make two folders in your home directory which would represent those two windows directorieis
<_nano_> *directories
<_nano_> and lemme know when you're done with that
<_mrj> how can i install xfonts-cyrillic ?
<getafix> ok
<getafix> i'll try figure it out
<_mrj> i can not find it with apt-cache
<getafix> hmm
<getafix> ok so i can't do it via gui cause the admin thing
<getafix> whats the command lines for doing it in konsole?
<DJ_Mer_> http://www.shoutcast.com/directory/index.phtml
<_nano_> ok
<getafix> i'm logged in as root in konsole
<DJ_Mer_> im finally listed :-)
<_nano_> mkdir win_c
<_nano_> mkdir win_d
<getafix> done
<_nano_> ok
<_nano_> DJ, this one's nice
<DJ_Mer_> the beach boys?
<kkathman> hey DJ_Mer_ :)
<getafix> where would it have created those directories?
<kkathman> hi all :)
<DJ_Mer_> kkathman: GUESS WHOES RADIO STATION IS UP AND WORKIN?
<kkathman> uhmm yours?
<DJ_Mer_> no, jesus', muahahaha
<kkathman> He's always broadcasting..has been for a while
<_nano_> getafix, type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DJ_Mer_> http://68.225.55.28:8001/
<DJ_Mer_> thats the link kkathman
<_mrj> hey
<_mrj> please help
<kkathman> hey there's getafix :)  Hope things are working out for you :)
<getafix> he
<getafix> y
<getafix> gradually
<getafix> its going now
<kkathman> good :)
<_mrj> why after i install a cyrillic package cronyx-1251...blabla i have again no cyrillic fonts ?
<getafix> i'm just trying to learn how to mount partitions
<_mrj> where are they supposed to be ?
<kkathman> good thing to know :)
<_nano_> http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<getafix> command not found nano
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: bob marley :-D
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, :P
<_nano_> getafix, means you don't have gedit
<kkathman> its important to know that the ubuntuguide.org page is not an official page and has many errors that can damage your system, so be careful
<getafix> ahh
<kkathman> he wont have gedit
<_nano_> kkathman, but these are safe
<kkathman> cuz he installed kubuntu
<_nano_> kkathman, mounting partition
<_nano_> i just forgot that gedit is not there in kubuntu :P
<dutch> kwrite is
<kkathman> _nano_: please try referring them to the official wiki...im sure there is a good page there :)
<kkathman> under kubuntu use kdesu kate
<kkathman> or kwrite
<dutch> I tend to use nano cuz that's the one I use most
<kkathman> or nano at the cli
<_mrj> could someone help me ?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_:
<DJ_Mer_> I am going to reset the playlist
<getafix> sooo what should be doing?
<kkathman> for getafix I'd use kdesu kate :)
<getafix> ....
<_nano_> getafix, open /etc/fstab file
<_nano_> using your preferred editor :P
<_nano_> and from root
<getafix> haha
<getafix> man i don't know how to open it
<getafix> whats an editor
<getafix> ahaha
<_nano_> :P
<getafix> what a new ass
<_nano_> ok np,
<_nano_> :)
<getafix> thanks for you patience man
<Jaymac> getafix
<_nano_> nah its ok everyone goes thru it at some stage :P
<getafix> yup
<Jaymac> sudo kwrite /etc/fstab
<kkathman> no!!
<getafix> no?
<_nano_> lol
<Jaymac> or... sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<kkathman> user kdesu
<Jaymac> if you prefer a command line editor
<_nano_> kkathman now now :P
<kkathman> Jaymac: hes under KDE
<Jaymac> yes...
<Jaymac> so?
<kkathman> sudo under kde is dangerous in breezy
<_nano_> eh?
<kkathman> yes
<Jaymac> since when/
<Jaymac> i use sudo all the tyme
<kkathman> sudo should only be used at the CLI
<kkathman> well go ahead..but the developers themselves have told me that
<getafix> so what is that even going to do?
<getafix> what am i trying to achieve here?
<kkathman> getafix  alt-F2  then type kdesu kate   then open that files
<DJ_Mer_> okay sweet... _nano_ i managed to restart the playlist without rebooting the server :-D
<kkathman> and do what _nano_ says
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, :D great !
<getafix> alt f2 goes to desktop
<Insomniac-> kkathman: probably the only difference between sudo and kdesu is that one has a text password prompt and the other a gui one
<getafix> and yo mean what jaymac told me to do?
<_nano_> getafix, precisely :)
<kkathman> Insomniac-: Im just going by what two different developers have told me
<getafix> kwrite cannot connect to x server
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: mah homboy is up
<_nano_> getafix,  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Insomniac-> kkathman: i'm too lazy to go look for the sources
<getafix> woh
<Insomniac-> but sudo/kdesu are basically very simple programs
<kkathman> ok
<_nano_> getafix, that's the command you need to type out
<getafix> what is
<getafix> the sudo nano?
<kkathman> you do things your way and I'll do things mine
<getafix> i've done that
<_nano_> getafix, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<getafix> yup
<getafix> done
<_nano_> getafix, so what do you see infront of you? the file right?
<kkathman> I should be quiet Im just confusing the situation anyway
<DJ_Mer_> just listen to Soviet Radio kkathman :-D
<getafix> a list of the partitions on the right
<kkathman> yeah thats the thing to do
<getafix> "mount points"
<kkathman> lol
<getafix> type
<getafix> option
<getafix> etc
<DJ_Mer_> kkathman: it is
<_nano_> getafix, great
<_nano_> getafix, now add the following
<_nano_> /dev/hda1       ***/win_c  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<_nano_> where *** is your home directory path
<_nano_> /home/login name
<getafix> oh ok
<getafix> how do i add
<getafix> just type that?
<_nano_> ok open another terminal window
<_nano_> and type : pwd
<DJ_Mer_> getafix: make sure you don't copy and paste that stuff though, type it all yoursslf.
<_nano_> tell me the contents
<getafix> ./home/mike
<coolio10> i have a directory on my desktop /Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux but how do i launch it feom command line?
<_nano_> i presume you created win_c and win_d in your mike directory right?
<_nano_> if that is the case
<_nano_> add verbatim the following :
<DJ_Mer_> I need a band thats name starts with D or F to start.
<getafix> well i thought i did but i'm not sure
<_nano_> type : ls    do you see your directories there?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_:
<DJ_Mer_> im gonna restart the cast
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, ok
<getafix> is
<getafix> ?
<_nano_> it's not "is", it's "ls"   L in small letter
<monad> hi... is 51 degrees an acceptable cpu temperature?
<getafix> ahh
<_nano_> monad, i'm currently running at 55 stable :P
<getafix> yup
<getafix> purple win_c and win_d
<_nano_> cool
<_nano_> remember it's case sensitive
<getafix> sweet
<monad> lIKe THat?
<monad> :-P
<coolio10> how do i launch a file from the commandline thats on my desktop?
<_nano_> /dev/hda1       /home/mike/win_c  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222   0       0
<_nano_> getafix, add the above to the fstab file
<_nano_> make sure you got the case sensitive thingy right
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: okay that went a bit bumpy but we are good
<_nano_> heh
<monad> try<ing to install kubuntu on an old machine with a scsi configuration i don't understand... i need to give some bootr params to the install cd, otherwise i'll get a kernel panic (like yesterday). what would you suggest
<getafix> change the ones that are already there for the /dev/hda1 you mean?
<_nano_> there is already some??
<_nano_> copy paste what's there plz :)
<_nano_> i mean copy paste from there to here
<_mrj> hey
<_mrj> boys
<getafix> ./dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<_mrj> a little help here
<monad> is there a list of boot params somewhere?
<_nano_> getafix, then you're all set :)
<getafix> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<getafix> .
<_mrj> how can i install with apt-get new cyrillic fonts
<_mrj> wich package do i need ?
<_nano_> getafix, you can browse your windows directory from /media/hda1
<getafix> yeah
<_nano_> and /media/hda2
<coolio10> where are applications installed in kubuntu?
<getafix> but it won't let me
<_nano_> you've to be in root
<hmpedersen> Hi
<getafix> oh
<getafix> ok
<_nano_> and also i think you can only read
<_nano_> as i guess ntfs write is still experimental
<getafix> say i go ls
<_nano_> ls /media/hda1
<getafix> how do i change to the directory?
<getafix> ahhhh
<_nano_> cd /media/hda1
<getafix> permission denied
<monad> getafix: :-P
<_nano_> sudo ls /media/hda1 ?
<monad> there's no way out now
<monad> that's that :-)
<coolio10> also how do i reinstall grub because i have kubuntu listed 2 times!
<getafix> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<getafix> your the man
<_nano_> lol
<getafix> hmm
<getafix> ok so i can now l;ist that stuff
<getafix> how can i say
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: it doesn't seem to be realizing it has more than 20 songs to pick from now
<getafix> use amaroc
<getafix> and locate my mp3s on those partitions?
<_nano_> although i use xmms, i think it should be similar with amarok as well
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, do you use amarok?
<Insomniac-> _nano_: amarok has a built in filebrowser
<Insomniac-> s/_nano_/getafix/
<hmpedersen> Can ne1 help me.. Im trying to figure out how to add a program to autostart when i logon..
<_nano_> getafix, you have to change permissions of your media directory
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: yeah, but the servr is hosted via a bunch of scripts... no actual "player" is playing these songs
<monad> hello? anyone got suggestions for scsi boot params?
<getafix> ok
<getafix> and how would i do that
<DJ_Mer_> hmmmm
<DJ_Mer_> this is becoming a little odd...
<DJ_Mer_> i need to get this playlist to terminate
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: use a big hammer
<DJ_Mer_> i'll give it a few more songs to play a song from the F-artist catagory, if it doesn't its not detecting the new playlist
<DJ_Mer_> its just sticking to an odd selection considering how many songs are in the list, you'd figure it would wanna spread its wings alreadty
<_nano_> getafix, sudo chomd a+r /media/hda1  and so on
<_nano_> *chmod
<DJ_Mer_> and frankly, if i hear one more 3 doors down song my ibook is gonna go flying
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, how's the status of resources?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: what you mean?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, i mean how many ppl are hooked up on to your server and how much resources are being used from your computer
<DJ_Mer_> Soviet Radio is hosted on Kubuntu on a 1.2 GHz AMD Burton 2500+ with 2 GB of ram and a 250 GB seagate HDD with an average listeners of 3, average listening time 17 minutes
<DJ_Mer_> okay I gotta figure out whats up with this playlist lol
<_nano_> okay :P
<getafix> hmm
<getafix> does that mean it changed
<getafix> it said
<DJ_Mer_> it seems okay, theres no blocks or breaks in the text.
<_nano_> getafix, ok :)
<getafix> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hda1': Read-only file system
<_nano_> getafix, now try browsing to that folder through amarok
<_nano_> all your songs are in C right?
<getafix> its got a little padlock
<getafix> in c?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: this was* my gaming box before my video card overheated and now I am building a new one for that stuff... now, this has been turned into a multipurpose linux box
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, you mean test bed? :P
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: for the past year I hosted Soviet Radio on an ibook 24/7... didn't do much but kill the lifespan of my poor lil 12''
<_nano_> awww
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: but that little tank is still running strong right now... no problems yet. This died and I needed to give it some task, couldn't let it rot
<_nano_> getafix, you wanna use amarok to listen songs right? and the songs are in your windows directory ? if yes then which windows directory are they in?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: so the death of video card couldn't of came along at a better time... lol
<getafix> they're in the hda2 partition
<_nano_> getafix, so do the same with the hda2 partition as well
<getafix> already have
<_nano_> okies
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: i've also got a NEC REady 8587 ,7 years old, hosting Windows Advanced Server 2003, that thing is sitting in a closet hosting an in-house website/home control system.
<_nano_> getafix, now browser to that directory using amarok and see if you can play your songs
<getafix> ./media/hda2/mikes/mp3s
<getafix> the folder still has a little padlock on it
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, what's "in-house website/home control system????" :O
<DJ_Mer_> hehe...
<DJ_Mer_> keep everything i need networked... address books, the works.
<_nano_> getafix, that padlock is no problem, it just means you couldn't write into that
<Insomniac-> windows 2003 runs on 7 year old hardware?
<DJ_Mer_> and the in-home control allows me to host CD's, DVD's or radio stations accross the house
<getafix> but it does nothing when i click is
<getafix> it
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: minimal requirements are 133MHz lol
<zero0> how can I play DVD on Kubuntu?
<getafix> and if i can system then home
<getafix> then go up to media/
<getafix> then try to go hda2 it says you don't have permission
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: does it actually work instead of swap itself silly?
<Insomniac-> swapping*
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: never had a problem iwth it.
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: it runs quite nice, despite its age.
<Insomniac-> my p133 system's hd died
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: gotta think about what really messes up computers... pretty gui's, stupid programs, big bloated applications... windows server is actually pretty well-stripped down... for windows.
<_nano_> getafix, type:   ls -al /media/hda2
<Insomniac-> never bothered to dig it out of the closet to fix it
<DJ_Mer_> lol I am a packrat
<DJ_Mer_> if I can make it run i'll do it, even if it sits there heating a corner of my room
<getafix> ls: invalid option -- /
<getafix> ?
<monad> hellohello... s c s i  b o o t  p a r a m s anyone?
<monad> please...
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: i'll have to take a pic of my computer storage sometime. Its like 15 routers, half of which don't work... A bunch of old computer parts, tons of CD rom drives, CD burners, DVD burners
<getafix> ls -al/media/hda2
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: i put together computers as they die off... and make some nice little server boxes out of them.
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: i used to have 14 or so computers here
<_nano_> getafix, you forgot the space betweel -al and /
<Insomniac-> now i have 3, 2 of which don't even work
<getafix> permission denied
<Insomniac-> and i'm too lazy to throw em away
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: lol
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: whats wrong with up?
<getafix> sdo?
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: em*
<_nano_> sudo ls -al /media/hda2
<_nano_> yeah
<Insomniac-> p133 - hd died, amd400 - mainboard broken
<getafix> yup?
<_nano_> paste it here
<_nano_> what you see infront of you
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: ahh... come on, you can't throw those away....
<Insomniac-> watch me
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: interchange parts and make a custom box out of it
<Insomniac-> interchange what exactly?
<DJ_Mer_> well does the AMD have an hdd?
<Insomniac-> parts are incompatible
<Insomniac-> no
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: ahh... then i guess toss em
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: i just hate to throw stuff out... I still have my first car... and it hasn't driven since the trip to utah that i took that led to its fatal end.
<getafix> its long
<Insomniac-> going to sell this pc when i get my new one
<getafix> dr-x------  1 root root     16384 2005-12-14 01:57 .
<getafix> drwxr-xr-x  8 root root       240 2005-12-15 02:17 ..
<getafix> dr-x------  1 root root     20480 2005-11-05 15:43 acid
<getafix> dr-x------  1 root root         0 2005-08-22 16:37 Beats
<getafix> dr-x------  1 root root      4096 2005-07-19 00:07 DATA
<getafix> thats hte first 5
<getafix> need you more?
<getafix> dr-x------  1 root root      8192 2005-12-05 14:00 mikes
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: i guess at some point it does become valuable to throw them away.
<getafix> thats where the music is
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: the p133 used to be my router
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: aww.... lol
<_nano_> getafix, sudo ls -ald /media/hda2
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: the "router"... final stage in a computers life.
<Insomniac-> but i have a hardware router now which uses way less power and is passively cooled
<getafix> dr-x------  1 root root 16384 2005-12-14 01:57 /media/hda2
<Insomniac-> so the 133 is pretty much obsolete
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: i love it when a computer becomes commissioned as a router.
<_nano_> so basically others don't have read permission to that folder
<getafix> only root
<_nano_> getafix, you need to change that
<getafix> can i change that>?
<getafix> yeah
<getafix> heh
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: well i could do more than just routing with it
<Insomniac-> like traffic shaping, imap etc
<hmpedersen> Again, sorry for repeating myself.. But how do i change, what programs will start when i logon?
<_mrj> i have a problem
<_mrj> a serious one
<Insomniac-> but i can't be bothered to move alot of stuff out of the way just to get to the machine and replace the hd
<_mrj> with fonts, cyrillic
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: im just glad i got soviet radio up and pimpin' im good for a week before i am off to break something else lol
<_mrj> but in firefox and openoffice i see the web pages in cyrillic normal
<_mrj> only in xmms and in mplayer i encourage problems
<getafix> any idae how i change that nano?
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: i hope i remember to throw that computer away when i move out
<_mrj> ***help someone ?***
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: lol... if not, use it as a decorative item... turn it into a glowing flower pot or something.
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: my next task is the infamous Cantenna... I am going to make my own.
<Insomniac-> stacked pringles cans?
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: so that i can find an open wifi near me and sneak the server onto it :-P
<Insomniac-> hehe
<_nano_> getafix, sudo chmod 444 /media/hda2
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: so i don't have to deal with it hahaha
<Insomniac-> reminds me.. i should get a wireless card to play with
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: its so fun to steal peoples net... and purposely download porn on it.
<getafix> mike@MaxPower:~$ sudo chmod 444 /media/hda2
<getafix> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hda2': Read-only file system
<getafix> mike@MaxPower:~$ sudo ls -ald /media/hda2
<getafix> dr-x------  1 root root 16384 2005-12-14 01:57 /media/hda2
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: its evil, but i mean hey... don't leave your door open if you don't want a theif to enter right?
<_mrj> Insomniac-:  could you help me ?
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: help ya what?
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: might be fun to combine several wireless networks to increase throughput
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: can you do that?
<Insomniac-> why not
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: i've never tried it... i just steal one per resource
<Insomniac-> _mrj: help you do what?
<_nano_> getafix, can you paste the contents of your fstab file again?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: this song kinda annoys me
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: wish he would just find his way home already.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, haha
<DJ_Mer_> ohh ohh greenday
<DJ_Mer_> :-D
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, how about a streaming video server? ;)
<getafix> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<getafix> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<_root> for some reason every time i go to storage media nothing is there?
<_mrj> Insomniac-: i wanna install xfonts-cyrillic  but it is not existing on a repository
<getafix> /dev/hda5       /               reiserfs notail          0       1
<getafix> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<getafix> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<getafix> /dev/hda6       /media/hda6     vfat    defaults        0       0
<getafix> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<getafix> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<getafix> heh
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: lol... I don't have the available resources or patience fori t.
<_mrj> Insomniac-: or i just wanna have cyrillic titles in my XMMS
<Insomniac-> _mrj: see if debian has a package
<Insomniac-> if they do
<_mrj> Insomniac-:  and in Mplayer subtitles in bulgarian which is cyrillic
<Insomniac-> steal theirs
<_mrj> Insomniac-: how to do that
<Insomniac-> packages.debian.org or something like that
<_mrj> Insomniac-:  i have downloaded a some package xfonts and tried to install it with dpkg
<_mrj> but i ve encouraged a strange errors
<_nano_> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222     0       0
<_nano_> getafix, use ^^
<_nano_> getafix, replace those lines
<_nano_> getafix, make sure you're doing sudo nano thingy
<_nano_> only replace for hda2
<_nano_> don't mess with others
<getafix> how do you replace it
<_mrj> Insomniac-: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/463681
<_nano_> by typing :P
<getafix> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<getafix> #
<getafix> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<getafix> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<getafix> /dev/hda5       /               reiserfs notail          0       1
<getafix> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<getafix> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    nls=utf8,unmask=0222        0       0
<getafix> /dev/hda6       /media/hda6     vfat    defaults        0       0
<getafix> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<getafix> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<getafix> does it just save it?
<dutch> gotta go to work..y'all have a good one...later
<getafix> hmm
<_nano_> getafix, yes
<getafix> i see
<Insomniac-> _mrj: it's looking for some script to be there, see if there are any packages related to this one
<getafix> once yo exit
<_nano_> it will ask for filename
<_nano_> just press enter
<_nano_> coz the filename would be same
<_mrj> Insomniac-: how can i see that with dpkg ?
<getafix> dr-x------  1 root root 16384 2005-12-14 01:57 /media/hda2
<getafix> yup
<Kibou> unmask?
<getafix> done that
<_nano_> ok
<_nano_> getafix, sudo mount -a
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, do you have radiohead?
<Insomniac-> _mrj: dunno which dpkg flag you need
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, song requests ;)
<getafix> hit enter
<getafix> nothing happense
<Insomniac-> _mrj: see the manpage, look for an option to show package dependancies
<_nano_> getafix, now check if you can browser
<_nano_> *browse
<_nano_> hda2
<Insomniac-> _mrj: i'm going to take a nap (have a headache), good luck
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, great song!!!
<getafix> nup
<getafix> still not enogh permissinos
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: i can't do requests on this type of playlist.
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: its pre-configured and set to go randomly... lol
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: but I do have 4 radio head CD's, they haven't been added to the list though
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: i need to get some more sleep before diddling with that, i almost ruined it last time lol
<_nano_> getafix,  /dev/hda2       /home/mike/win_C  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222     0       0
<_nano_> getafix, try replacing that line with this in your fstab file
<_nano_> oops, make that win_D
<getafix> but i didn't mount the drives there did i?
<_nano_> you would get it now in your home directory
<getafix> tey're empty when you ls
<_nano_> no you have to remount them
<_nano_> just replace the lines
<_nano_> and lemme know
<getafix> then try browse that directory?
<getafix> its empty
<_nano_> getafix, sudo mount -a
<getafix> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda2 is mounted on /media/hda2
<_nano_> sudo unmount /media/hda2
<_nano_> and then sudo mount -a
<getafix> unmount commonad not found
<_nano_> umount :P
<_nano_> sorry
<_nano_> :P
<_nano_> getafix, man you would be pulling out your hair now :P
<getafix> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<getafix>        missing codepage or other error
<getafix>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<getafix>        dmesg | tail  or so
<getafix> if it wasn't for you?
<getafix> its kinda fun
<getafix> cause i'm learning
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: know whats funny? the way this randomizer seems to select songs is so good i haven't seen a reason to wanna change it yet... my old one was horrible at puting genres with stuff they didn't belong with.
<getafix> i now know what sudo and ls
<getafix> are
<getafix> and learning this mounting crap
<_nano_> could you send me your fstab file ?
<_nano_> let's get on PM getafix
<getafix> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register!
<getafix> i gues i'l register first
<_nano_> hahaha
<_nano_>   "/msg NickServ register **** "
<_nano_> where **** is your password
<getafix> booo
<_nano_> haha
<getafix> already registered
<getafic> YUS
<^rob^> hi
<^rob^> how can i grep with two words - like :  last |grep (system || down)
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, isn't there a way to influence the randomizer to get radiohead songs? :)
<_jonas> vad betyder det att "spraren r nedkopplad" i Ktorrent och hur gr jag fr att komma frbi problemet?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: they aren't listed yet... only songs with artists up to O have been loaded
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: radiohead will be on by tonight though.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, cool :D
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: it certainly is cranking out the greenday right now eh?
<BlueDevil> does anyone have the same issue with kpdf as I do? see here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5753
<DJ_Mer_> okay guys, im off to bed.
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: enjoy the radio... but be careful, its been thought to cause cancer in a certain ammount of lab rats.
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: lmao... you'll hate this song.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_,  :(
<_jonas> What does it mean that the tracker is unknown when I am downloading using Ktorrent and how do I get by this problem?
<DJ_Mer_> lmfao...
<DJ_Mer_> a deer crashed thru a smoothie store front door
<_nano_> :P
<DJ_Mer_> thats hilarious, they've got the security camera tape on cnn.com
<DJ_Mer_> it just goes flying through the front door.
<mrj> why after i install xfonts-cronyx i do not see them ?
<mrj> where are they installed ?
<mrj> i installed it with apt-get
<Stele> anyone know what happened to kdbg?
<mrj> Stele:  where are you from ?
<Stele> where was I born or where do I live?
<Stele> :)
<Stele> why does adept not show "kde" as being  installed
<Stele> ?
<seth_k|away> Stele, because KDE is a very large metapackage
<seth_k|away> it's not all installed
<Stele> ah
<seth_k|away> only parts of it are, like kdebase
<Stele> is it safe to install it though?
<Stele> will it mess up my environment?
<Stele> i need the dev tools
<seth_k|away> yeah... but it'll pull in a whole bunch of stuff you probably don't want
<seth_k|away> if you want the dev stuff, install kde-devel
<Stele> ok cool
<Stele> thanks for clearing that up
<Stele> i just want kdbg
<seth_k|away> Reverse Depends:
<seth_k|away>   kdevelop3-dev
<seth_k|away>   kdevelop3
<seth_k|away>   kde-devel-extras
<seth_k|away> install any of those packages to get kdbg
<Stele> i didnt get kdbg with kdevelop3
<Stele> at least in a form i can run from the commandline
<Stele> rm -rf _root
<Stele> oops
<Stele> LOL
<mrj> seth_k|away: please help
<DeadZed> heh :)
<Stele> i added that to bash.org
<DeadZed> what did you add to bash.org?
<Stele> that little exchange with _root
<youssef> Hi all !
<Stele> i thought it humurous
<DeadZed> give us the link Stele
<Stele> humorous even
<Stele> still pending: http://www.bash.org/?590338
<DeadZed> humurous is also a good adjective :)
<Stele> heh
<Stele> this is my favorite: http://www.bash.org/?244321
<DeadZed> thats an old one
<Stele> and a good one :)
<mrj> does ANYONE know how can i install cyrillic fonts in kubuntu
<mrj> ?
<mrj> !cyrillic
<ubotu> No idea, mrj
<mrj> !fonts
<ubotu> [fonts]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<DeadZed> learn latin alphabet
<DeadZed> and drop russian :)
<Stele> mrj: run adept and type cyrillic into the search field
<Stele> more fonts than you can shake a dick at
<Stele> er, stick too
<mrj> Stele: i am not using adept but apt-get
<DeadZed> howcome there is adept instead kynaptic in Kubuntu
<Stele> oh well blow it out your goat then
<mrj> Stele: and i have installed a lots of fonts but they seems not to appear ?!?
<Stele> no clue
<mrj> :(
<mrj> 2 days
<Stele> <-- not a font expert
<mrj> have i almost not slept...
<mrj> Stele: what country are u from
<Stele> maybe you did fall asleep
<Stele> and you are dreaming that the fonts dont work?
<mrj> :)
<Stele> USA
<mrj> what is kdbg ?
<DeadZed> I just installed kubuntu today .. Howcome theyve made such strange choices ... like .. Konversation (not xchat),, adept (not kynaptic) .. kopete (not amsn) etc etc ..
<Stele> kde debugger
<mrj> has something to do with Bulgarian ?
<mrj> aah
<mrj> :)
<mrj> i thought ....
<mrj> :)
<hmpedersen> can ne1 help me? Im attempting to customize my desktop atm..
<nalioth> DeadZed: xchat is a gtk app, adept is the 'new' "up and coming" package mangler
<nalioth> hmpedersen: ask a question
<DeadZed> is adapt better than kynaptic?
<Stele> i like adept
<DeadZed> and konversation looks really poor compared to xchat
<Stele> and if it's "up and coming", I'm all for it!
<hmpedersen> nalioth, i cant figure out how to add Documents and Home folders to desktop.. and cant figure out how to get 2 panels either..
<Stele> wow that sounded really gay
<DeadZed> k, I'll go with those default apps then :)
<DeadZed> Stele What sounded gay
<Stele> my comment about up and coming
<nalioth> hmpedersen: hmpedersen open konqueror as a small window (file manager konqueror)
<Stele> i was lampooning myself
<nalioth> y'all be civil, please
<DeadZed> konversation feels really cumbersome and weird
<hmpedersen> i got the 2 panels now, btw..
<Stele> i wasnt insulting anyone - i was poking fun at my own comment
<Stele> sorry
<hmpedersen> Okay.. I have filemanager open..
<DeadZed> how to get severlist in konversation
<Stele> ie. MY comment sounded gay
<Stele> sorry for the confusion
<Stele> everyone back to your respective terminals
<DeadZed> Stele .. are you sure you're not gay subcociously
<Stele> pretty sure
<nalioth> hmpedersen: no click and drag your home folder to your desktop, and click 'link here'
<DeadZed> lets start kubuntu users gay club
<nalioth> y'all take the personality queries to #kubuntu-offtopic please
<DeadZed> I asked a concrete kubuntu question.. no-one answered :(
<youssef> Is there anybody how know a good site with lots of "*.deb" for Kubuntu for example ?!
<hmpedersen> thanx, nalioth
<DeadZed> youssef: you know sources.list ??
<youssef> no dont know
<youssef> i m still fresh noob ^^!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell youssef about repos
<nalioth> youssef: read your PM, and enable universe and multiverse  repos
<youssef> very thanks all
<youssef> :) i love this tribu
<DeadZed> youssef:  here's a google search for you http://www.google.com/search?hl=et&q=kubuntu+sources.list+deb&btnG=Otsi&lr=
<DeadZed> heh .. not an english google link :)
<youssef> no pb it s in english ;)
<youssef> documentations are well done !
<youssef> damn i gonna kick windows for ever :)
<DeadZed> mouse gestures in konqueror is a nice improvement :)
<nalioth> DeadZed: that's not wise. non k/ubuntu pkgs can wreck your install
<youssef> firefox is better !
<youssef> wreck = ?? ??
<DeadZed> youssef:  yes, there is such an english word ... dictionary.com
<youssef> ok i think it was a shortcut !
<youssef> :)
<youssef> i prefer reverso.com
<youssef> it free ^ ^
<DeadZed> Stele: how long have you been using kubuntu now
<nalioth> youssef: using non official packages can cause big problems
<DeadZed> what problems
<nalioth> youssef: enable those repositories, update you apt, and you'll have over 16,000 pkgs to choose from
<nalioth> DeadZed: failure to upgrade is one problem
<DeadZed> you  mean dependencies?
<Drakeson> there are only a few .deb's out of the repos worth installing, mostly non free stuff that cannot be in repos. almost all of your needs would be satisfied if you stay within repos
<nalioth> DeadZed: yes. using non official pkgs can lock your box to the level of the oldest unresolvable upgrade
<ilba7r> naliolth how can i compile packages that require gcc 3.3 on breezy. Can I just install gcc 3.3 and run it or would it cause problems by overwritting some libs?
<nalioth> ilba7r: you can have as many gcc version onboard at a time as you like, with no problems at all
<DeadZed> there is a package that enables compiling and has make gcc cpp and all that
<nalioth> DeadZed: yes, but it doesnt install specific gcc versions, only 4.0
<ilba7r> thanx nalioth and deadzed
<nalioth> ilba7r: you do have "build-essential" installed, right?
<ilba7r> sure nalitoth
<ilba7r> it is just the header files or would it depend on the gcc ver i use?
<nalioth> ilba7r: you've lost me. header files for what?
<DeadZed> ilba7r: are you on kubuntu ?
<ilba7r> would the build-essentail depend on the gcc compiler ver
<nalioth> ilba7r: build-essential will install gcc 4.0
<ilba7r> DeadZed I run kde gnome fluxbox openbox icewm and enlightenment on my ubuntu box
<nalioth> ilba7r: you can install any other gcc versions you may require
<ilba7r> ok thanx nalioth
<DeadZed> ilba7r:  which one of those you like or use the most
<ilba7r> enlightenment, just like apple os look of it
<ilba7r> and i like DR16 more than the newer DR17
<_william> does anyone has some info about hot to use banshee with kubuntu breezy?
<_william> I have this when I try: DBus.DBusException: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<_goldbrick> Quick question: What is the URI format for a repository on the local harddrive?
<_goldbrick> file:// ?
<mrj_> PLEASE HELP
<mrj_> could someone tell me about installing cyrillic fonts in kubuntu ???
<_william> humm.. did no try it but maybe apt-get install xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc console-cyrillic xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi xfonts-bolkhov-isocyr-misc xfonts-bolkhov-isocyr-75dpi can do the job.
<kkathman> mrj_: if you can locate the font set, you should be able to use them...just upload them to your ~/.fonts directory
<mrj_> kkathman:  :) thank you man
<mrj_> but could i make that with some kind of packjage ?
<mrj_> package*
<kkathman> mrj_: for best results its probably better if they are TrueType I believe
<mrj_> should i search in internet for truetype fonts ?
<lucasvo> hi,
<lucasvo> I have issues
<lucasvo> with kubuntu dapper
<nalioth> mrj_: you can use any TrueType font you like
<kkathman> mrj_: probably a good thing to do
<kkathman> lucasvo: dapper is basically development
<_william> hey, see this package: ttf-uralic
<kkathman> so you would probably have problems :)
<mrj_> kkathman:  :) thanks man
<andreas__> anyone know if the 3.5 kpdf bug will be fixed anytime soon?
<hugelmopf> no idea
<andreas__> it's annoying not to have a proper pdf reader
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Just a little question, can I "take" some space from a partition, not deleting/cleaning the partiotion to install Kubuntu on it? On the Kubuntu-install, that is..
<_mart> hey, i got a problem... i ran an update yesterday and somehow my .kde directory got screwed up so i dont have access to it.
<hugelmopf> i know. as far as i understand, it seems to be a packaging bug, i don't think it will be there for too long ...
<_mart> anyone know a way to fix it?
<hugelmopf> _mart: and update would not touch anything in your home directory, so this must have been caused by something else. what is the problem exactly?
<hugelmopf> ^^an update
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Eh..
<_mart> i cannot enter, read, or write to my .kde directory anymore (permission denied) as a result I cannot log in to kde with that user.
<_mart> i tried chown -R username:username .kde but that didnt help
<_mart> i chmod -R +r+w .kde and that didnt help either
<Jaakilju_Worhan> My question in a more understandable way: If I want to make a partitions on the Kubuntu install, can I take the space out of one of my old partitions, not wiping the old partition? Going to have Windows + Kubuntu..
<hugelmopf> _mart: "ls -al | grep .kde" ?
<_mart> i'll try that....
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Would appreciate if someone answered, and I wasn't forced to make partitions in windows.
<hugelmopf> Jaakilju_Worhan: this seems to say that it is possible: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<hugelmopf> _mart: i just wanted to know the output of that
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Ok, going to check that out, thank you! :-)
<_mart> drw-r--r--  4 jordan jordan    4096  2005-11-30 14:42 /kde
<hugelmopf> is this a slash ahead of kde?
<_mart> typo :)
<_mart> .kde
<hugelmopf> it should be +x as well i believe: "chmod +x .kde"
<hugelmopf> "chmod u+x .kde" i mean
<_mart> we want to make it executable?
<_mart> ok, thanks
<hugelmopf> i am no expert in this, but i believe directories have to be "+x" to be "enterable"
<_mart> ok.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> By the way, does kubuntu work with just partition root(/)? Or do I need SWAP and such?
<_mart> so i deffinatly wouldn't want to do a -R because that would then make all the files executable, right?/
<hugelmopf> _mart: right
<_mart> thanks
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Hugel? :-)
<hugelmopf> Jaakilju_Worhan: you are not forced to create a swap, but the installer will even strongly advice you.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Ok.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> I will create Swap.
<hugelmopf> Jaakilje: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Thanks for all the info, I'll install Kubuntu now. :-)
<Jaakilju_Worhan> I hope I won't format my HDs and fuck up the install. ;-)
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Bye!
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Hehheh, I'm now going to ask the most newbiest question.. : / When I insert the Cd where I burned Kubuntu, and boot, it just boots windows. =P And I do have CD as the first drive to boot from.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> So..
<Jaakilju_Worhan> What to do? : \
<Jaakilju_Worhan> and I didn't burn the image to the CD, I burned the files.
<Stele> thats your problem
<Jaakilju_Worhan> ?
<Stele> you needed to burn the image to make it bootable
<Jaakilju_Worhan> So I should have the .iso or whatever in the cd?
<Stele> yeah
<hugelmopf> no
<Stele> files arent bootable, images are
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Ok.
<Stele> not IN the CD
<Jaakilju_Worhan> :-P
<Stele> burn the IMAGE itself to the CD
<hugelmopf> in your burning program there should be a special option to burn an ISO
<Stele> dont COPY the image to the CD
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Hugel
<ninnghizidha> Hi there! I got questions about kde3.5 libs
<Jaakilju_Worhan> I'm doing this with Windows own burning software, I can't be arsed to install anything else cause I burn Cd's VERY seldom.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> maybe a cd / year..
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Stele
<Stele> well you need a cd burning program that can burn images
<youssef> How know well about optimization ?!
<Stele> ISO images not picture images
<hugelmopf> Jaakilju_Worhan: i'm sorry, but you cannot expect me to know anything about windows burning application ;-)
<youssef> Who*
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Should I have .disk / dists / doc / install etc in the CD when I open it with windows? : /
<youssef> i got a Pentium4 and i m in 686 version kernel, that ok or it s not optimized ?
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Haha
<Jaakilju_Worhan> I thought I dl'ed Kubuntu.. :D Took Ubuntu.. But it should not be very different on the install and such?
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Or the file Ubuntu-5.1-install-amd64.iso ?
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Stele?
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Should I have .disk / dists / doc / install etc in the CD when I open it with windows? Or the file Ubuntu-5.1-install-amd64.iso ?
<Tm_T> Jaakilju_Worhan: the first one
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Hmm..
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Strange, I do have them that way.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> And it just doesn't boot from there. Just runs Windows.
<Tm_T> bios ;)
<Jaakilju_Worhan> I have CD as the first drive to boot from.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Gah..
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Anyone have any idea what I'm doing wrong? =P
<hugelmopf> Jaakilju_Worhan: you'll have to find somebody who is experienced with windows' burning application. i am not ,sorry.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> That should not be the problem.
<Stele> you need a windows program that can burn an iso
<Jaakilju_Worhan> I have it correctly burned, at least TmT thinks so
<Jaakilju_Worhan> I'll post a picture so you guys understand..
<Jaakilju_Worhan> A sec.
<Stele> i gotta run
<Stele> if you cd doesnt boot than you havent burned the image properly
<Jaakilju_Worhan> http://img278.imageshack.us/img278/975/ubuntucd1kf.jpg
<Jaakilju_Worhan> There
<Jaakilju_Worhan> So should it be burned like that?
<ninnghizidha> ... where can i get the development-files for kde3.5... ? *confused*
<Stele> no
<Stele> well, maybe
<Stele> i dont know what the contents should look like
<Stele> but I used Nero to burn my iso
<Stele> gotta go
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Well, that's what the .iso had in.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> I took them out with Winrar and burned them on the Cd.
<eXistenZ> Jaakilju_Worhan, shouldn't do that with winrar
<SAngel> Hi, I am not in kununtu as of now but I have been unable to extend apt database to allow me to show more applications to install.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Why not?
<eXistenZ> Jaakilju_Worhan, it'll be become unbootablwe
<eXistenZ> *unbootable
<SAngel> I run kunntu.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> So
<hugelmopf> Jaakilju_Worhan: Last time, you have to use a program that can burn the ISO, not only the contents of the CD. search on the web for information how to do that.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Ok.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> I'll use Nero or something.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Thanks.
<hugelmopf> ^^ not only the contents of the ISO, that is
<SAngel> Is there a way to understand step by step how to enable kubuntu to display more applications? i do not have firefox nor xchat
<eXistenZ> Jaakilju_Worhan, go for alcohol
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Ok
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Though I had it.
<eXistenZ> Jaakilju_Worhan, OKie, have a nice day!
<hugelmopf> Jaakilju_Worhan: besides that... you might be better off using the i386 CD instead of AMD64
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Gotta crack it / something, never registered it.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Why?
<hugelmopf> Jaakilju_Worhan: Some things are still more difficult on AMD64 than on i386, and you sound like you want something that works more easily ;-)
<Jaakilju_Worhan> ;-)
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Can't be arsed to download it again. : \
<Jaakilju_Worhan> So I'll just try with the AMD64.
<hugelmopf> Ok.
* eXistenZ goes to watch the news
<hugelmopf> Jaakilju_Worhan: some drivers and programs just don't work on AMD64 yet.
<SAngel> Is there a way to understand step by step how to enable kubuntu to display more applications to install? i do not have firefox nor xcha
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Hugel
<hugelmopf> SAngel: have you installed them with the package manager (Adept)?
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Is it just few apps or like 40% of them?
<SAngel> hugelmopf, what is (have you installed them) referring to? With Adept, I do not get in the listing mozilla-firefox, or xchat
<hugelmopf> Jaakilju_Worhan: well, ubuntu is doing a good job integrating the most important ones as i386 packages (e.g. OpenOffice2)
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Ok.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> But I'll try AMD64 and switch if I can't handle it. ;)
<SAngel> hugelmopf, how come I do not get mozilla in the Adept list?
<lordpatman> hi
<hugelmopf> Jaakilju_Worhan: i believe flash-plugin might not work under amd64
<_mart> is there a way to do a recursive chmod for directories only?
<Jaakilju_Worhan> So can't use Flashes in AMD64? =P
<hugelmopf> SAngel: Have you added any additional repositories? it might not be on the install-cd.
<hugelmopf> Jaakilju_Worhan: no, not unless there is a i386 version installed as well (which is difficult and i don't know if ubuntu does it by default)
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Ok.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Well that isn't a that big problem.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> I'll now burn the image again.
<SAngel> hugelmopf, this is what I did not understand so far. Please could you explain just so I understand and also how to find out which repository I have to look for?
<Jaakilju_Worhan> With alcohol
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Found a crack.
<_mart> hugelmopf, thanks for your help earilier. I think chmod u+x is fixing my problem, but is there a way to do a chmod -R that will only affect directories?
<_mart> SAngel mozilla should be in the breezy release repository
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Hugel, but are they fixing those things to work in AMD64 or something? :-P
<_mart> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure there's not a # on the breezy release line
<hugelmopf> SAngel: have you looked around the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com)? it is answering a lot of questions, especially about repositories.
<hugelmopf> Jaakilju_Worhan: the flash plugin is not open source, so macromedia would have to fix it. if you want to use anything that is not open source, i recommend you to use the i386 installer. period.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Ok.
<coolio10> why wont kubuntu let me put the firefox install into opt?
<coolio10> i need to put it in opt to install
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Now I'm off to installing.
<Jaakilju_Worhan> Thanks!
<wimpies> hi guys, I read somewhere there exist wrappers for skype to work with artsd ? Confirmations ?
<hugelmopf> _mart: i don't know the command right now. is this a fresh install? or have you already used and customized KDE for this user?
<Riddell> wimpies: artsdsp skype ?
<wimpies> it segfaults but I just fond artsdsp -m skype ...
<wimpies> no, segfaults too
<andreas__> seems to work here :o
<wimpies> andreas__ : skype ?
<SAngel> hugelmopf I read the wiki page. I applied the changes, but when i refresh I still get the same applications. It is like I add more repositories and still have the same database
<hugelmopf> SAngel: which program are you looking for, that you don't find? firefox?
<hugelmopf> SAngel: do you have all "state filters" and "easy-tag-filters" turned on?
<SAngel> I know that I have all flags turned off, and I browse manyally the entire tree of applications and all I get is about 980 applications installed out of 1200 (more and less) and do not see firefox or xchat.
<seth_k|away> mrj_, hi
<hugelmopf> SAngel: by "refresh" you mean fetch updates, right?
<SAngel> hugelmopf, also, for being easier to me, could you please post your /etc/apt/sources.list so I can see it?
<SAngel> hugelmopf, yes
<hugelmopf> SAngel: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/463949
<_root> hi
<_root> this is coolio10
<_root> can anyone help me install firefox 1.5?
* manveru 's just trying out xfce4 and likes it :)
<_root> and for some reason my storage media has no files or folders shown?
<hugelmopf> SAngel: if you are in another country, you might want to substitute the local mirrors
<nalioth> _root: there is a wiki.ubuntu.com article on firefox 1.5
<nalioth> _root: idk the link, tho
<SAngel> hugelmopf, thank you this was important. I will later on boot on kbuntu and apply what needs to be changed
<SAngel> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> !firefox15
<ubotu> it has been said that firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<nalioth> bingo.
<_root> i tried following it but im complete noob so couldnt do it
<ninnghizidha> do anyone know what package is needed for kdecorations.h?
<_root> and i dont get the opt thing
<nalioth> ninnghizidha: if you install, set up and use apt-file, you can find any files you like
<_root> i put firefox installer in opt directory and ran the command but said no such file or directory
<ninnghizidha> oh, sounds like a valuable hint .. let me try :-)
<nalioth> you have to run ./file   root
<nalioth> _root: also you need to make sure the file is marked executable
<PupenoL> I have created a kernel module package with module-assistant (zaptel-module), my problem is that it ends on /lib/modules/2.6.12 instead of /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/, any ideas ?
<hugelmopf> PupenoL: seems like a bug in the package. copy it to the correct directory and run "depmod -a"
<hugelmopf> (it = the zaptel.ko or whatever it is called)
<PupenoL> hugelmopf: I know how to place the modules by hand, I want to fix my package.
<hugelmopf> PupenoL: sounds like this is referring to your problem: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=284772;archive=yes -- but it should have been fixed?
<hugelmopf> good luck fixing it, i'm off...
<_root> im back
<_root> nalioth can you help me setup firefox?
<nalioth> _root: the wiki page didnt help you?
<_root> nope im not smart enough
<_root> dont know how to do it so i need steps
<Tm_T> I see root... :(
<nalioth> Tm_T: ROOT?
* nalioth will go fix that
<_root> also nalioth how do you know so much about kubuntu? People were trying to help me fix my res and they couldnt do it then you came along straight away and fixed my problem
<Tm_T> nalioth: 20:06 -!- _root [n=root@C
<Tm_T> ;)
<nalioth> _root: i dont know anything about kubuntu. just linux in general
<nalioth> Tm_T: oh! THAT root
<_root> oh
<Tm_T> _root: what is your res problem?
<Tm_T> lemme guess, xorg.conf isn't set correctly
<_nano_> where are the icons for applications usually located? (applications installed through apt-get)
<_root> nalioth already solved it
<nalioth> _nano_: /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pixmaps   iirc
<_nano_> nanlioth, thanks
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T>  /usr/share is always good place to start searching ;)
<nalioth> _root: the wiki page on firefox15 seems quite well explained to me
<Tm_T> hmm, time to upgrade irssi ->
<Tm_T> errrh
<_root> nalioth do i download the firefox installer to my opt directory and do the command?
<nalioth> _root: follow the directions a step at a time.
<_root>  i did i dont get...........
<_root> and change to the directory you downloaded it to.
<Tm_T> nalioth: yu sir :)
<Tm_T> uff, nice mess in irssi after /upgrade
<_root> do i enter the exact command after that sentence it mentions?
<_root> so far all i have is firefox-1.5.tar.gz on my desktop and stuck there
<_nano_> nalioth, wow thanks! Most of the icons are in the pixmaps folder
<neighborlee> does it matter if I install kubuntu via synatpic or direct from  CD ??
<_root> it will just have gnome and kde
<nalioth> neighborlee: doesnt matter at all
<neighborlee> ok thx
<neighborlee> both of you ;-0-
<_root> from login manager choose session tope
<_root> think i installed firefox now but how do i run iT?
<_root> tried typing firefox but nothing happened
<nalioth> _root: if you've followed the instructions, it should be in your menu
<goldbrick> Hey, is there a tutorial on how to get Adept to work with a local repository ?
<_root> thanks i got it working
<_root> why is my storage media folder got no icons in it?
<nalioth> cuz you have nothing in the media folder, perhaps, _root ?
<_root> its telling me it has no files?
<_root> it should atleast have hda2
<nalioth> could be many things.
<_root> if i go to properties then calculate it detects the files still
<Kibou> someone said it's a bug.. together with the device icons not showing up on the desktop
<_root> do you know how to fix?
<Kibou> no.. maybe kde 3.5 fixes this.
<mwe> does anyone know how to change the default font size in wine? it's tiny.
<PupenoL> what virtualization/emulation do you recommend to run Debian inside Kubuntu ?
<nalioth> !qemu
<ubotu> well, qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<neighborlee> is kubuntu going to addopt the same end-user friendly automount/umount features in dapper ? (I presume it would but I want to verify )
<_root> does anyone know when kde 3.5 will be in kubuntu via adept or adept updater?
<nalioth> _root: visit kubuntu.org for your answer
<PaloDeQueso> I tried ripping two different dvds but both times the audio was out of sync, I used acidrip.
<goldbrick> _root: I just installed KDE 3.5 via Adept today
<_root> is it just the package kde?
<nalioth> _root: did you visit kubuntu.org and read about how to get 3.5?
<_root> yes
<_root> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<nalioth> _root: then once you do what it says, all you'll need to do is update
<_root> right now im getting it off adept is that right?
<_root> i didnt see any downloads on the website
<nalioth> _root: did you add to your sources.list and d/l and install a key as the site suggested?
<_root> yes do i do adept next?
<nalioth> _root: update your adept, and a dist-upgrade should bring you 3.5
<_root> i added deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main does that sound right? Then i press fetch updates in adept?
<nalioth> _root: yup, sounds good
<_root> just downloaded the keys
<_root> and then i press full upgrade?
<_root> tried installing package kde but said some error so should i press full upgrade?
<nalioth> _root: yes, full upgrade
<_rootk> thanks
<_rootk> nalioth are you with kubuntu staff in any way?
<nalioth> _rootk: nope. just a volunteer
<_root> oh you should be because you know so much about kubuntu
<_root> and your always active
<nalioth> well, unless i'm asleep, lol
<_root> lol
<_root> oh well g2g
<_root> bye
<_nano_> nalioth, how do I launch mplayer from command line?
<nalioth> _nano_: mplayer /path/to/file
<_nano_> nalioth, but if I don't have anything to play, just the app then?
<nalioth> _nano_: then just mplayer or gmplayer (you don't have mplayer on the menu?)
<_nano_> nalioth, actually i do, but you see i was adding a launcher in my xfce panel and simply putting "mplayer" launches nothing :(
<_nano_> nalioth, using just "gmplayer" only partially loads the app
<timmy334> neither the breezy from Ubuntu or Kubuntu will start Xorg on a clean install. Apparently it is the Xorg version because Xorg in Dapper for both works just fine
<nalioth> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<timmy334> I tried installing them on my laptop(HP Pavilion zd8000) and I can't get the Xorg to start. It's the same errors for both. Caught Signal 4. Says something about not loading GLcore something or other and a couple other things
<JDahl> timmy334: have you tried using VESA in xorg?
<timmy334> yeah, it will only give me a 1024x768 and my display is 1440x900
<JDahl> timmy334: look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log and find lines with "EE". That should tell you more about what's wrong
<Stele> what is the command to list the so's a binary is linked against?
<timmy334> Does anybody know why I can edit /etc/networks/interfaces the same way for breezy and dapper and everything being the same that I am simply not getting dapper in Kubuntu only to not start my wireless? it starts fine in dapper Ubuntu, just not dapper Kubuntu
<Knowerrors> Hey all, anybody here use mencoder?
<Sime> quick Q: is anyone using nvidia's video drivers here? (and the agp support from nvidia?)
<Stele> yeah
<Riddell> a volunteer!
<Stele> Sime: yeah
<Sime> Stele: are you using the agp kernel module from nvidia? of the default linux one?
<Stele> i have PCIE
<Stele> so i dont know
<Sime> :-)
<Stele> i just ran the nv installer and did what it told me
<Sime> ok
<AlexNG> hey folks, I've recently installed Kubuntu onto my home computer, ensuring a dual booty with Windoze, however my sound which is a 5.1 surround setup no workie, any ideas are appriected, thanks =)
<andreas__> booty, workie
<AlexNG> dual boot | doesn't work
<twetty> hi
<twetty> what is the portal the create a localized source.list ?
<twetty> i remember it was holland
<ClayG> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<twetty> thx :)
<ClayG> np
<twetty> aaah, !sources, ok
<purplefeltangel> kstars is being weird; can someone help me?
<purplefeltangel> sorry, can someone help me with kstars?
<Riddell> anyone having kpdf problems on breezy with KDE 3.5?
<JDahl> Riddell: I had constant crashes with KDE3.5 on Ubuntu. For Kubuntu with 3.5, it works fine
<JDahl> on amd64
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: not that I've noticed.
<twetty> another question
<twetty> there is the new kernel 2.6.14 ready to be apt-get installed ?
<andreas__> apt-cache search linux-image
<andreas__> reveals no
<nalioth> andreas__: try kernel-image
<mrj> cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/*
<mrj> hi
<mrj> what means that ?
<mrj> with ~ in front?
<mrj> hugelmopf:  ?
<hugelmopf> yes?
<mrj> hugelmopf: Hi i have a Problem
<mrj> ich kann nicht zu recht komme mit den scheissen Fonts man
<mrj> hugelmopf:  what does that mean cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/*
<mrj> what is the difference with cd /.mozilla/firefox/*
<mrj> ok forget about "cd"
<mrj> just  ~/.mozilla/firefox/*
<hugelmopf> mrj: the ~ is your home directory
<mrj> ach soo
<mrj> :)
<mrj> so dumm bin ich aber echt
<mrj> hugelmopf: could you help me
<mrj> with fonts
<mrj> how could i install fonts on kubuntu ?
<mrj> are there some package ?
<hugelmopf> mrj: you are talking about cyrillic fonts?
<mrj> :)
<mrj> yep
<mrj> hugelmopf:  yes
<hugelmopf> mrj: i do not have any experience with that, i'm sorry. i would have expected that there are packages for that, but i guess you have already looked for them.
<mrj> yes i already looked for them
<mrj> the strange thing is that when i used  Mandkrake a long ago it was pretty easy to do tahat
<mrj> i've just haved to install xfonts-cyrillic
<mrj> and all worked fine
<hugelmopf> mrj: "sudo apt-get install t1-cyrillic" for example?
<nalioth> mrj: any TrueType font you like can go into ~/.fonts
<mrj> but where i take tt fonts
<hugelmopf> mrj: have you already installed this package^^?
<mrj> i install it now
<mrj> i am installing it now
<mrj> i have done that
<mrj> with xfontsel i have seen that i have one new font : uralic
<mrj> but should i restart my Xorg server ?
<hugelmopf> which application do you want to use the font in? does it not appear in there yet?
<mrj> xmms does not sees the new fonts
<mrj> xmms, mplayer
<mrj> i beleave i have just not a support for cyrillic fonts
<mrj> is taht possible
<mrj> but in firefox all works fine
<hugelmopf> i dont know if xmms, mplayer have support for cyrillic fonts. have you googled? if in doubt, restart your X.
<mrj> i can see a cyrillic web pages
<mrj> i reboot
<mrj> brb
<andreas_> nalioth, kernel-image?
<andreas_> didn't they stop using that quite some time ago
<mrj> hugelmopf: it is strange - when i start xmms and select uralic font - first it shows the correct song title and then when i play the song it shows nonsence
<hugelmopf> andreas_: yes, they did (it's linux-image now), but what are you talking about?
<mrj> hugelmopf: i mean - when xmms loads the playlist it first appears normal with cyrillic letters
<andreas_> hugelmopf, a discussion that took place some time ago now
<mrj> something is very wrong here
<andreas_> someone asked if 2.16.14 was available, I asked them to search for linux-image, and nalioth suggested kernel-image instead
<_osh_> Is upgrading to 3.5 safe?
<hugelmopf> mrj: sorry, but i cannot help you there. you have to google or find somebody else who knows about this.
<hugelmopf> andreas_: i see, thought you were in need of help. of course you are right.
<andreas_> _osh_, I upgraded to 3.5 and it's slow, so I had to change to xgce
<andreas_> xfce*
<andreas_> might work fine for you though
<nalioth> andreas_: 2.6.14 is in dapper, iirc
<_osh_> andreas_: I'll try. What could possibly go wrong... ;-)
<hugelmopf> _osh_: kpdf has serious problems
<hugelmopf> ah... too late
<hugelmopf> hey... i finally figured out the tab completion for nicknames :-)
<Kibou> 3.5 is slow?
<andreas_> Kibou, for me it's very slow
<Kibou> hm..
<Kibou> I will definately wait for 3.5.1.. I guess
<hugelmopf> Kibou: it's fine for me, except for a few minor bugs and kpdf not working.
<andreas_> it might have to do with my settings; I show only tasks in the taskbar for the current desktop, and I have style set to "elegant" on the taskbar
<andreas_> this lags tremendously when switching between desktops
<Kibou> how about that "device icons not showing up on the desktop - bug"  from 3.4.3?
<Kibou> is that fixed?
<andreas_> that was never a problem for me
<andreas_> what kind of devices?
<Kibou> like mounted dvds
<Kibou> doesn't work here
<Stele> a moose mounted my sister once
<Kibou> or missing entries in media:/
<hugelmopf> andreas_: i have it set to elegant, and also only for the current desktop. switching between desktops works fine here.
<hugelmopf> Kibou: it works here in 3.5.
<Kibou> good
<hussam> hugelmopf: kpdf's not working in kde3.5?
<hugelmopf> hussam: not in the latest update, no.
<darkheart> Is it normal to see /usr/bin/ivman -s --nofork process running multiple times?
<hugelmopf> darkheart: i have uninstalled ivman, maybe that is why devices and mounting works for me ;-)
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hi everyone!
<Kibou> ivman was annoying.. yea
<darkheart> hugelmopf: Is there any use for it?
<hugelmopf> darkheart: i honestly don't know, but it seemed to me, like it interferes negatively. try it out...
<darkheart> Basically, KDE freezes on me sometimes..Not very often, but I know it has happened when I tried to switch users, then start a new session, then go back to the original session.
<darkheart> So I'm trying to figure out why
<darkheart> hugelmopf: I will remove it and see what happens.
<Voodoo_Vibe> does anyone know how i can get sound in VLC??
<darkheart> Basically ivman is for automounting?
<Vincent> what is the kubuntu equivalent of dans kubuntu, o trouve t on l'quivalent System / Preferences / Sessions ?
<Vincent> sorry, once again
<Vincent> what is the kubuntu equivalent of System / Preferences / Sessions ?
<hugelmopf> Vincent: what does that do?
<Voodoo_Vibe> can someone help me with sound in VLC??
<Vincent> it let you select the programms that run at login, with a priority
<darkheart> Vincent: System Settings -> System Services
<hugelmopf> Vincent: in KDE, everything in ~/.kde/Autostart will get started on login
<hugelmopf> (link to any executable in there and it will get executed, or create a script in there=
<djk_> does someone here use dosbox?
<adrianoc> help-me please Kopete not have sound.
<Voodoo_Vibe> i cant get any sound in vlc and i go to preferences and then output modules. and there is Linux OSS audio output..... but i run alsa.. and i can choose directory.. but what directory is for alsa sound??
<hugelmopf> darkheart, Vincent: "System Services" is about what is run on booting, and not login.
<darkheart> oops
<tb77> Voodoo_Vibe: do you have the alsa plugin installed?
<Vincent> I used GNOME, and the configuration I made there still work with KDE
<Voodoo_Vibe> tb77: alsa plugin for vlc?? no
<Vincent> but there is nothing in Autostart
<vblanton> anyone able to us kpdf in KDE 3.5?
<hugelmopf> vblanton: no, it is a known bug in the latest update.
<Vincent> vblanton: how did you manage to get KDE 3.5 ??
<darkheart> hugelmopf: ivman is for automounting filesystems and volume management?
<vblanton> hugelmopf: ok
<tb77> Voodoo_Vibe: i use kaffeine but try installing vlc-plugin-alsa
<hugelmopf> darkheart: yes, at least also.
<Vincent> I still have 3.4.3
<vblanton> Vincent: enabled universe and added KDE 35 repos. then upgrade!
<vblanton> hugelmopf: is it a kde problem or kubuntu?
<hugelmopf> Vincent: there are inofficial packages, but as you can hear here and there, they have some small bugs left.
<hugelmopf> vblanton: as far as i know kubuntu packaging.
<darkheart> hugelmopf: Does your system still automount after you removed ivman?
<hugelmopf> darkheart: yes
<Vincent> hugelmopf: ok
<vblanton> Vincent: right. the only problem I have is not being able to use kpdf, but i think it's worth it for all the other improvements
<vblanton> Vincent: especially kdepim (kmail and such)
<Voodoo_Vibe> tb77: Thanx that worked!!
<darkheart> hugelmopf: Thanks. I'll try removing it then. Do you know if it's normal that there are multiple gpg-agent processes running?
<hugelmopf> vblanton, Vincent: i like them too. i am just cautious to recommend them to somebody, who expects everything perfect.
<vblanton> Vincent, hugelmopf: right. if you want everything to stay smooth, it might be better NOT to upgrade just yet
<vblanton> hugelmopf: oh yes, and the automounting is screwy. it opens all possible options at once...
<Vincent> can you quote your related source.list ?
<vblanton> hugelmopf: is that a known bug?
<hugelmopf> darkheart: i don't have gpg-agent running yet (shame on me, i know) ;-)
<darkheart> hugelmopf: LoL, well, that can't be as bad as having multiple gpg-agents running and not know why haha...I don't remember setting it up.
<hugelmopf> vblanton: it works perfectly for me. i removed ivman, don't know, if that is recommended, or even necessary though.
<hugelmopf> Vincent: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<vblanton> hugelmopf: why did you remove ivman?
<vblanton> hugelmopf: seems to be important..
<hugelmopf> vblanton: because i did not know, what it is doing, and everything worked fine afterwards ;-P
<hugelmopf> but as i said: this might not be recommended. but you can always reinstall it later...
<Kibou> it automounts and then autostarts an application dependant on what it mounts
<Kibou> i.e. you load a cd it mounts it and starts konqueror
<hugelmopf> Kibou: but it seems to interfere with something else, at least in KDE 3.5 this also works without ivman
<hugelmopf> Kibou: i am not sure about 3.4...? it probably won't pop up anything, but the devices should appear on the desktop.
<slicslak> is there a package for gkrellm skins?
<djk_> vblanton: ivman isn't important iirc
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<hugelmopf> errrr... ok, i take back part of that.
<hugelmopf> it does not seem to mount automatically.
<hugelmopf> maybe that was ivman's job?
<djk_> !ivman
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ivman is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IvmanConfigAction.xml
<Kibou> yes
<hugelmopf> Kibou: is is part of KDE?
<Kibou> don't know..
<_osh_> To get the new firefox you need the universe/mulitiverse/packports or something?
<hugelmopf> in KDE 3.5, recognizing the devices (including desktop-icons and action-popup) works for me without ivman
<pwolfe> RE: KDE 3.5 Kubuntu 5.10 - Can anyone think of a reason why my selection box would be slow?  I mean to say, when I left click and drag to select multiple files, its very laggy and slow.  It doesnt correspond to how fast im actually moving the mouse
<pwolfe> and when I left click and drag to form the area of selection, my proc usage jumps to 100%
<hugelmopf> but it does not realize that they are mounted, as soon as they are. trying to mount them again, it gives an error message.
<chrisp> is there a shortcut that i can use to get out of kdm to the console?
<hugelmopf> chrisp: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Kibou> hm
<hugelmopf> this happens with _and_ without ivman though.
<chrisp> hugelmopf: ty
<Voodoo_Vibe> anyone have any idea why i dont get any sound on Americas Army??
<vblanton> anyone know how to get a thesaurus working in OpenOffice2?
<vblanton> Voodoo_Vibe: did you use any program that used the Arts backend within the last 60 seconds?
<vblanton> Voodoo_Vibe: Like Amarok, Kaffeine?
<vblanton> Voodoo_Vibe: or gstreamer, for that matter
<Voodoo_Vibe> vblanton: ??? im new at linux... didnt understand a word of that :)
<Voodoo_Vibe> vblanton: ive played in xmms
<vblanton> Voodoo_Vibe: oh, sorry. Did you use amarok or kaffeine in the last 1min before running the game?
<vblanton> Voodoo_Vibe: ok. wait a min without using any sound and see if it *automagically* has sound again.
<Voodoo_Vibe> vblanton: just xmms
<vblanton> Voodoo_Vibe: you'll have to restart AA
<Voodoo_Vibe> vblanton ok i will try again now then... Thanx
<vblanton> np
<pwolfe> an easy way to find out is to open a console and run pgep arts, if it responds arts and then some number, thats probably preventing the sound in game from working
<pwolfe> *pgrep
<vblanton> I playing music in amarok and it just lists two numbers but no "arts"
<Voodoo_Vibe> vblanton: yepp now i had sound!! thanx!
<vblanton> Voodoo_Vibe: great ;) what sound card are you using?
<neighborlee> oh my did you guys see the linus flame about gnome ?lol
<neighborlee> woah nellie
<vblanton> neighborlee: I know. I don't think it's linux though. It's probably a imposter
<neighborlee> I didn't know he could talk like that <wink>
<neighborlee> LOL
<vblanton> neighborlee: i mean, linus, not linux
<hugelmopf> !firefox15
<ubotu> hmm... firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<neighborlee> I hear he is sometimes 'opinionated'..so its prob. him <wink>
<Voodoo_Vibe> vblanton: its an onboard via using AC97... :(
<neighborlee> vblanton, heh yes
<Kibou> he made some valid points though..
<hugelmopf> that was for you _osh_
<neighborlee> Kibou, definitely..
<vblanton> neighborlee: its pretty damn rash, but the gnome developers seem to take it seriously
<neighborlee> LOL
<vblanton> Voodoo_Vibe: that's the base of the problem. Either get a better sound card with hardware mixing, or just wait a minute each time :)
<_osh_> hugelmopf: thanks.
<neighborlee> vblanton, im not sure they take much seriously these days..that or the wrong things ;00
<neighborlee> vblanton, im been a staunch long-term gnome supporter but im tempted to go along with linus on this one
<Voodoo_Vibe> vblanton: yeah ive ordered a new souncard.
<vblanton> neighborlee: I don't agree with bashing gnome. I think it's a great DUI for some people, but not for me.
<vblanton> Voodoo_Vibe: what card?
<neighborlee> vblanton, I think he's angry at the nerve of developers to take a stance that goes against the grain of logic for end users..the users they are supposedly trying to gain ;-)..go fig
<Voodoo_Vibe> vblanton: Creative SB Audigy 4 PCI, 7.1,EAX4.0,Dolby Digital EX
<neighborlee> but yeah he got a tad...excited didn't he <G>
<vblanton> neighborlee: he did call them nazi's!!
<neighborlee> vblanton, oops I must have missed that..OUCH
<mike-e> can i install xfce on kubuntu?
<hugelmopf> vblanton: can one run AA through artsdsp probably?
<vblanton> There is no real proff it is him thuogh
<Voodoo_Vibe> interface nazis
<pwolfe> yes you can mike
<neighborlee> vblanton, woah
<neighborlee> vblanton, I think it is..the guy makes alot of sense..although the expletives are a tad surpising for linus ? <G>
<vblanton> neighborlee: he responded again with a longer post after the initial slashdotted one
<hugelmopf> Voodoo_Vibe: if you don't want to wait 1min everytime, you can try to run AA through the command "artsdsp americas-army" where the second part is whatever the executable is called
<neighborlee> vblanton, hm
<vblanton> Well, it did make a bit of a stirr
<neighborlee> indeed
<_osh_> Talking about Linus attack on gnome? I can't say that blame him. He sort of put words on what I feel when I use gnome.Some things are very good but some other just bugs the hell out of me...
<neighborlee> _osh_, yes
<Voodoo_Vibe> hugelmopf: i will try that thanx!!
<mike-e> pwolfe, how
<vblanton> Still, i'll say it again, there is no proof that was actually Linus Torvalds.
<neighborlee> _osh_, im semi mifed about no menu editor..I mean ?..but also metacity is junk
<pwolfe> are you using 5.10 mike?
<neighborlee> err well ..I just hate not having ability to adjust where windows go..as in remembering their states..although of course they claim its better for devdlopers to do it and not Wm's..
<mike-e> pwolfe, just download it? i couldn't find xfce in apt-cache, using default kubuntu repos..my boss made me use kubuntu
<mike-e> the bastard
<pwolfe> open the program adept
<vblanton> neighborlee, _osh_: I used gnome when I first came to linux a year and a half ago because KDE was far to windows-like for me. I then switched after the first few months of gnome 2.6/2.8
<mike-e> pwolfe, adept?
<pwolfe> yes, its a package manager in 5.10
<vblanton> mike-e: did you enable the extra repositories?
<mike-e> ok it's open
<mike-e> vblanton, no
<pwolfe> you can edit the sources file from there as well as search for xfce
<pwolfe> or edit /etc/apt/source/list
<pwolfe> ack, sources.list
<_osh_> I really like the desktop switching thingy in gnome, the idea to use the arrow-keys. Much easier than kde's use of the F-keys. Still, I feel that there are things missing whenever I use it. Might be that I'm used to kde more though.
<vblanton> mike-e: open adapt, go to Adept > Manage Repos and enable all of the disabled ones and then Fetch Updates
<mike-e> uncomment the extra ones?
<vblanton> mike-e: should be available after that. It is for me
<darkheart> Hmm..is there another step I need to perform to get kaffeine to play .mov files? I installed w32codecs and kaffeine-xine, but it doesn't work yet.
<pwolfe> correct mike
<vblanton> mike-e: sure thing. especially "universe"
<pwolfe> i think its called openquicktime or quicktime4linux
<Voodoo_Vibe> can i download PSM through apt-get? and how?
<vblanton> mike-e: just be aware that they are not re-evaluated for security on any timely manner, so if your a security freak then you might not want to ;)
<darkheart> pwolfe: I'll look, thanks.
<hugelmopf> _osh_: what do you mean by desktop switching... have you tried Ctrl-Tab?
<vblanton> mike-e: though i'd only worry if you were running a server
<mike-e> no i don't care
<mike-e> apply all of the ones that are grey?
<vblanton> hugelmopf: have you tried 3ddesktop? :))
<vblanton> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> vblanton: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mike-e> and i assume the blackened text are the applied repos?
<vblanton> :(
<pwolfe> anyone know to make middle mouse click paste a url into a blank browser pane?  every flavor of linux ive used does this, except kubuntu
<Voodoo_Vibe> !PSM
<ubotu> Voodoo_Vibe: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Voodoo_Vibe> ubotu: : P
<ubotu> Voodoo_Vibe: What?
<vblanton> mike-e: yes
<_osh_> hugelmopf: Yes, I know of ctrl-tab. I would prefer to use that for firefox though, as it is in windows (and gnome?). I'll manage though.
<mike-e> does xfce run ok on kubuntu?
<vblanton> pwolfe: does for me...
<vblanton> mike-e: never tried
<vblanton> ubotu: !3d
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, vblanton
<vblanton> what/?
<pwolfe> odd, doesnt work on my end
<vblanton> !3ddeskd
<ubotu> vblanton: What?
<vblanton> !3ddesk
<ubotu> vblanton: I haven't a clue
<vblanton> ...
<vblanton> forget it
<neighborlee> vblanton, hmm interesting
<hugelmopf> vblanton: i don't have accelerated graphics, so 3ddesktop might not be for me?
<vblanton> hugelmopf: nope
<pwolfe> i can paste it into the url bar via a middle mouse click, but not the window itself.  its infuriating
<vblanton> hugelmopf: need opengl capable card/drivers
<vblanton> hugelmopf: 3ddesktop lets you switch workspaces in 3d :)
<neighborlee> well to be frank..the lgpl nature of gnome/gtk always appealed to me..yeah I know im a colorful individual but....but at this juncture im not sure i care anymore...ill take my chances with kde/qt I think
<vblanton> neighborlee: take a swig. run a livecd and enjoy
<vblanton> neighborlee: you may just be washed away :)
<neighborlee> if I was going to install i'd just do it..actually I have kubuntu iso already burned so ...
<neighborlee> lol
<hugelmopf> pwolfe: mmb-clicking twice on the tab bar?
<hugelmopf> neighborlee: what is good about lgpl-ness?
<vblanton> neighborlee: don't forget to install all the extra gstreamer plugins for full mp3 playback and whatnot (and enabling the extra repos)
<neighborlee> anyway im not sure I saw a answer on this..is kubuntu following suit with most ubuntu things..im mainly concernd that 'umount' is fully automatic
<vblanton> neighborlee: KDE is gpl/lgpl
<neighborlee> no i mean for commercial use
<vblanton> hugelmopf: licensing
<vblanton> im outa here. goodnight everyone
<neighborlee> nn
<hugelmopf> vblanton: but gpl is a lot better for the user then lgpl, as long as you don't want to abuse it yourself ;-)
<pwolfe> hugelmopf: that doesnt work
<neighborlee> hugelmopf, I suppose..but it might tend to limit use of the WM to only those that can afford it/want to use it for commercial gain
<pwolfe> i used to be able to highlight any url and middle mouse click anywhere in a browser window, instead of on the url bar and having hundreds of crap links in that drop down
<neighborlee> which by definition puts that WM in a nonOSS light as it were...I guess it depends how you look at it ?
<hugelmopf> it is not against commercial use! you just have to provide back whatever you do with it.
<neighborlee> but all that doesn't matter so much anymore I GUESS..im not happy with gnome's attitude
<neighborlee> yeah i know
<neighborlee> wait
<hugelmopf> pwolfe: have you tried out the configuration options of konqueror ("web behaviour")?
<neighborlee> mabye I misinterpreted something here...so use qt for commercial use..its free long as you make your source available ?
<pwolfe> i'll try that now, but would that help firefox as well?
<hugelmopf> right. at least the linux version. the windows version will be like that in future
<hugelmopf> i am not using firefox regularly
<hugelmopf> can't tell you
<hugelmopf> i thought it should already do the same as under ubuntu
<neighborlee> hugelmopf, well then that does kinda make it ugly for proprietary use..not that thats a bad thing as it were but it can have ramifications..ie: nviida/ati for example
<pwolfe> yeah that oprion is correctly set in konq
<neighborlee> hugelmopf, course the list could be endless
<hugelmopf> neighborlee: i was only arguing your point of what should be preferred, and not what companies like.
<neighborlee> I saw a article online once with someone suggesting kde should just use its own and get away from qt...are they considering that or is it   vaporware idea wize ;-)
<pwolfe> would be hard to not copt qt's ideas though after using thiers for so long, potential legal nightmare
<neighborlee> ah
<pwolfe> i mean thats just my 2 cents
<neighborlee> np
<hugelmopf> neighborlee: why should they? Trolltech is doing everything right...
<neighborlee> hugelmopf, thats subjective
<neighborlee> as I mentoined earlier..I tend to be an idealist when it comes to the gnome paradigm
<pwolfe> are there any other good icon sites for linux (kde) besides kde-look? , cant find anything i like
<neighborlee> http://www.buzzard.me.uk/jonathan/kde-icons.html
<pwolfe> thanks
<neighborlee> http://www.everaldo.com/crystal.html < this one?
<neighborlee> sure np
<neighborlee> crystal is gorgeous ;-)
<pwolfe> yeah im just getting tired of it
<pwolfe> i had been using h30-doa for a while too
<neighborlee> ah ok
<kr1pto> Anyone know why running Evolution on Breezy doesn't work with kde?
<pwolfe> guess I'll just have to nite the bullet and make my own theme
<pwolfe> *bite
<neighborlee> kr1pto, why what errors
<neighborlee> pwolfe, sounds intriguing
<neighborlee> you go! ;-)
<kr1pto> Takes Forever to start, (upwards of 5 minutes) and the evolution connector doesn't allow me to select next after I enter a user name
<pwolfe> oh i dont mean make the graphics, just pull em down and go to the file associations pane and changeem one by one
<hugelmopf> dapper flight2 is out... has anybody tried the torrent yet? i don't get anything...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<kr1pto> If I run Evolution from the commandline I only see "adding hook target 'source'"
<neighborlee> is kubuntu going to follow 100% the dapper base or if not where are they going to make diversions ?
<neighborlee> kr1pto, odd
<neighborlee> kr1pto, I think your best result would be obtained from: irc.gnome.org (.com?) and #evolution
<neighborlee> LOL
<Vincent> how can I launch beagled at login ?
<kr1pto> neighborlee: But this appears to be a Ubuntu issue with kde. It used to work with Gnome
<neighborlee> no not you kr1pto ..I mean this thread wit linus/gnome thing...OMGosh
<neighborlee> woah nellie
<kr1pto> I also get "(evolution:18234): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_gc_set_foreground: assertion `GDK_IS_GC (gc)' failed"
<kr1pto> neighborlee: *lol* I don't really care what Linus says really.. he's a kernel guy and not a ui person...
<neighborlee> well
<neighborlee> he makes valid points though..hes a smart cookie and in most cases likely  dead on when it comes to whatever linux
<neighborlee> from what ive read  of his comments anyway..he has his eye on the 'ballpark' not the dugout
<kr1pto> neighborlee: The only thing I really care about is getting a distro to work well for our users, in this case we need a decent mail client that talks to Evolution.. KDE is pretty fast so I like to use it for my desktop.. Evolution has an exchange connector.. therefor I need to get the both working :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<neighborlee> yeah indeed
<neighborlee> kde is faster than gnome in some respects clearly
<neighborlee> for example in gnome if I resize the gnome panel to make it smaller ..when the desktop restarts it draws slowly across till its done...kde's is just there boom....I dont know if that means kde is faster but at least its the perceived effect
<rama> Speaking of which, irssi has a weird behaviour right after installation, here...
<neighborlee> hm
<hugelmopf> kr1pto: is the exchange support of kontact still not useable?
<kr1pto> neighborlee: Obviously faster in this case is subjective :) I find kde pretty darn quick.. :)
<kr1pto> hugelmopf: I'm new to Ubuntu and kde frankly.. I will check that out.
<hugelmopf> kr1pto: there is a feature matrix under http://kontact.org/groupwareservers.php
<neighborlee> kr1pto, same here
<hugelmopf> kr1pto: but i don't have any personal experience with exchange servers
<hugelmopf> i just like kontact a lot.
<neighborlee> yeah i was going to say.kontact likely is default for kubuntu right ?
<hugelmopf> right.
<_osh_> Hmm, strange error, only seen in kde3.5 so far. When I launch OO.o from konqueror it shows the splash-screen but doesn't seem to start the application. I don't get the file I clicked on opened anyway. And no OO.o window anywhere. :-(
<kr1pto> hugelmopf: heh.. the only experience I have with exchange is hating the crap out of it.. but since most companies use it.. Im stuck.
<neighborlee> yeah kontact is nice...I think I like the UI better frankly
<neighborlee> maybe i'm  a closet-kde user ? <G>
<hugelmopf> _osh_: works for me.
<_osh_> hugelmopf: Yes, well, it did work for me too about 30 min ago. However I remember seeing the same thing on another box (my fried laptop) that I upgraded from kde3.4 to kde3.5 some weeks ago.
<hugelmopf> _osh_: i am on kde 3.5, in case you wonder.
<_osh_> Funny thing is that I haven't changed anything on this machine that I know of. I've just opened and closed opendocument files.
<_osh_> hugelmopf: Let's hope you don't see the same problems I do then.
<kr1pto> hmm.. Kontact that Ihave on breezy doesn't seem to support exchange.. I must be doing something wrong.
<hugelmopf> kr1pto: here seems to be a very recent howto: http://alex.mamchenkov.net/
<kr1pto> Thanks, am checking it out now
<arrinmurr> hmm.. is it just me or is the kpdf from kubuntu.org KDE 3.5 repository somehow broken?
<hugelmopf> arrinmurr: same for everybody. :-(
<arrinmurr> hugelmopf: ok. just downgraded to the latest official kubuntu one. seems to work fine now.
<Voodoo_Vibe> does anyone know if there are any guitar tuners for Linux??
<bimberi> Voodoo_Vibe: gtkguitune :)
<neighborlee> http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Multimedia/Guitar/ < alternatively if you dont find that usefull
<_osh_> Is "arts" a good choice for playing sound in kubuntu? Isn't alsa the better choice? I have sound on this box except when playing mpegs. Which is slightly annoying.
<Voodoo_Vibe> bimberi: Thanx!!
<bimberi> Voodoo_Vibe: np :)
<neighborlee> _osh_, I thought everyone used alsa by now..
<hugelmopf> _osh_: arts uses ALSA
<neighborlee> ah
<hugelmopf> but alsa will only let one application access the sound device at a time, so arts (as well as esd under gnome) is something in between applications and alsa
<neighborlee> hugelmopf, ouch I had no idea
<_osh_> neighborlee: Ah. Still. Sound in KDE but not in kaffeine-xine... :-/
<neighborlee> hugelmopf, major ouch..how on earth did alsa become a standard then for linux o_0...that seems wrong somehow at least on that basis
<neighborlee> _osh_, hm
<hugelmopf> neighborlee: well, that's the modular linux way
<hugelmopf> errr... unix even
<hugelmopf> _osh_: i don't use it, but i think you would have to specify arts as audio-backend somewhere
<neighborlee> hugelmopf, what are you getting at..
<Voodoo_Vibe> bimberi: cant get my recording input to work
<neighborlee> _osh_, I find that odd at best..kaffeine is a kde app..dont they test these kinds of things ?
<_osh_> hugelmopf: I thought I tried that. Will try again.
<neighborlee> too much code and to little time i suppose..stuff happens
<Voodoo_Vibe> bimberi: got it!
<bimberi> Voodoo_Vibe: phew, i wouldn't have been much help - only knew of its existence :)
<hugelmopf> neighborlee: i agree, for audio and video, kubuntu is not set up well enough yet.
<neighborlee> ah
<neighborlee> well..its still newish so i suppose thats a fair critique
<neighborlee> maybe i'd better wait a bit then...but im sure it willl continue to   succede especially if wind gets out much about that /. linus/gnome article <wink>
<hugelmopf> it's not only kubuntu... kde is missing a good video player. what do i want playlists etc. in a video player? it needs to just work, without much around it.
<Kibou> you don't need arts..if you have a shitty soundcard that doesn't do hardware mixing you can use alsa's own software mixer dmix
<_networker> hello
<neighborlee> hugelmopf, agreed
<neighborlee> Kibou, ah
<neighborlee> good point i'd forgottren about the whole hardware mixing thing..so the kernel then handles that ?
<neighborlee> kernel driver as in I mean
<neighborlee> mine is sblive
<Coolio10> is there anything like Apple GarageBand for kubuntu?
<_networker> coolio: audacity?
<Coolio10> i mean something taht lets you use already set loops to make your own music
<Kibou> the sb live has hardware mixing.. so you don't need arts, esd or dmix
<Kibou> just use alsa directly
<_osh_> Annoying. Sound works, just not in kaffeine. And loading things from konq works too, just not opendocuments. This is too weird for me. I'm off to bed.
<Mabus06> Can anyone help me to get Kopete to work with sending/recieving webcam?
<neighborlee> Kibou, yeah
<Mabus06> It can do either, but not both at the same time.
<_osh_> Perhaps I just need the "evil" codecs...
<neighborlee> _osh_, oh the thought!! (eww) ;-)
<neighborlee> I try to use ogg/theora whenever possible ;-)
<neighborlee> frankly I dont own one single mp3 so its not a struggle for me....
<eaf> hi?
<eaf> Can anyone help me with package repositoryes?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell eaf about repos
#kubuntu 2005-12-20
<^rob^> hi
<^rob^> does anyone know how many files can be saved on a DVD data? - is there a max nr of files/
<^rob^> ??
<_lisa> anybody know about the module "tun"
<nalioth> ^rob^: there is not an amount
<nalioth> ^rob^: but i wouldn't put more than a 100 in the root of the dvd-r, cuz your machine has to index it when you insert it into the drive.
<^rob^> so if i have lots of 4 K images - and i make an iso - to back it up - (not compressing them) ...
<nalioth> ^rob^: i've had the machine stop functioning when i stuck a cd-r in, that had over 3000 files in the root
<nalioth> put all your files in folders
<^rob^> i want to save automatically after i have 4Gb ...
<^rob^> i have them in folders
<nalioth> sounds like a scripting issue, to me
<^rob^> but i have in 1 folder around 400 files
<^rob^> i have them in folders - np... - but 400 files - do you think will crash the machine on iso make?
<nalioth> ^rob^: nope.
<^rob^> 400 / 1 dir
<^rob^> and i have 30 dirs
<nalioth> the only thing i've found that caused a mishap was illegal characters in the file names
<^rob^> ok ty
<^rob^> i've made an application in flash to see the files - (images) so Win$$ owners with autorun to be able to see what's on that dvd
<^rob^> :)
<^rob^> flash+xml
<nalioth> ^rob^: you da man! (windows lover!)
<^rob^> i know flas does not know tar or gz - that's why i ask this :0
<^rob^> nalioth: i'm not - my customers are
<^rob^> i use wine for flash
<^rob^> nalioth: ok - ty for your help
<nalioth> any time
<^rob^> nalioth: how do i make a dvd iso - does mkisofs cover dvd too?
<^rob^> nalioth: or there's a dvd tool to make iso for it!
<nalioth> ^rob^: you'll need to visit a ftp dir that has cdrecord and read the readme for cdrecord-prodvd
* gerardcb_away is back.
<nalioth> ^rob^: you'll then need to grab the version of cdrecord-prodvd for your system and put it in /usr/local/bin, and symlink it into the same dir with that name
<^rob^> i've found a package on apt called dvdrtools - that's not enough?
<nalioth> i'm old skool, ^rob^, i like having multiple tools for the job
<^rob^> nalioth: description of dvdrtools sound good
<^rob^> i'll try it
<nalioth> ^rob^: keep cdrecord-prodvd in mind
<^rob^> i will
<nalioth> ^rob^: come back and i'll explain it further (it's non-free)
<^rob^> ok - i'll keep that in my mind. - nalioth + cdrecort-prodvd :)
<^rob^> and a cold beer
<^rob^> nalioth: dvd is udf format?
<troy> usually
<nalioth> ^rob^: idk the fancy words
<bubblenut> Hey how do I install c++ support for gcc?
<bubblenut> I'm getting the following error when trying to compile the latest inkscape from source
<bubblenut> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<nalioth> bubblenut: did you install "build-essential" ?
<chaoticgeek> sudo apt-get install build-essential or essentials
<chaoticgeek> never mind you were not asking how
<bubblenut> I can't find it with Adept
<bubblenut> Is there another repository I need to add for it, I'm using Breezy
<nalioth> bubblenut: if you can't find it, something is very wrong.
<nalioth> bubblenut: open a konsole please and type "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<bubblenut> Yea, that's running fine, downloading it now
<bubblenut> Any ideas why it wasn't appearing in Adept?
<nalioth> bubblenut: i have no clue, i use synaptic
* Hobbsee goes off to check
<sqrek> hi
<djk_> probably a typo..or wrong filter setting
<Hobbsee> hi sqrek
<sqrek> enyone have got problem with installing skype ?
<Hobbsee> it's in my synaptic...
<Hobbsee> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Hobbsee> i mean, it's in my adept...
<bubblenut> Thanks guys :)
<sqrek> yes it is but it makes some errors and dont want to install
<bubblenut> :( anyone managed to compile Inkskape 0.43 on breezy?
<Hobbsee> bubblenut: havent tried, 0.42 is in repositories though.  what errors are you getting for it?
<bubblenut> Oooh, didn;t have libgtkmm dev package, making progress now ... still on the slow road of ./configure - resolve - ./configure - resolve though :/
<Hobbsee> bubblenut: lol...make sure you use checkinstall as well - it's quite useful
<Hobbsee> !checkinstall
<ubotu> rumour has it, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<bubblenut> YAY! It's configured, let's see if it's make :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<bubblenut> Wow, that looks like a very cool package, bleeding edge software managed by the package manager, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> bubblenut: well, of course it doesnt get you the newest versions automatically, but it makes it a lot easier to add/remove!
<Hobbsee> and of course, you can always back up the deb so you dont have to compile it again if you reinstall your system
<nalioth> bubblenut: have you heard of "autoapt" or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoDeb   ?
<nalioth> bubblenut: the autodeb is experimental but may work for you (it uses autoapt and checkinstall functionality)
<ClayGx> nalioth have you used twin before?
<ClayGx> someone was saying it was similar to screen but had some more functionality
<ClayGx> I grabbed it but didnt get a chance to see it in action
<ClayGx> I figured a command line guru such as yourself must have encountered it before or if not would love to mess around with it
<nalioth> ClayGx: twin as in a console proggy? no.
<Hobbsee> !info twin
<bubblenut> again, wow, there's really no reason not to go and get the latest sources of those interesting new apps now, thanks guys, this shit's awesome :)
<ubotu> twin: (a Text mode WINdow environment), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.4.0-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 223 kB, Installed size: 672 kB
<nalioth> i've encountered it, but don't see the point, personally. you may like it, tho
<Hobbsee> hmmm...ok then...
<ClayGx> which is that? the one you said no? or the one that bubblenut is speaking ovf?
<nalioth> bubblenut: language please
<ClayGx> Well I dont know if I may like it or not, I haven't looked at it , just wondering if you know what were the advantages of it over screen
<ClayGx> oh yeah if anyone wants to pick up a ruth crhis steat card for half price lemme know it is going to expire a the beginning of jan but it's a good deal, half price ofr  a150 dollar card
<bubblenut> sorry, a little excited ;)
<ClayGx> ahhhh there should be a script in ubotu to correct spelling
<ClayGx> like !correctme and it searches for the last "post" you sent and fixes it, for those times you say "I need to get a new comuter" and some wise guy goes
<ClayGx> comuter? what is that
<_kay> !correctme
<ubotu> _kay: Are you smoking crack?
<_kay> hehe
<ClayGx> ahhhh
<ClayGx> Worht a try right?
<_kay> So, that's jus unkind
<_kay> !correctme
<ubotu> _kay: Not a clue
<ClayGx> Oh no, not this again
<nalioth> ClayGx: <ahem>
<_kay> It doesn't work at al
<_kay> !correctme
<ClayGx> yes, agreed
<ClayGx> 3rd time probally wont either
<ClayGx> yes nalioth?
<_kay> But it should :)
<ClayGx> Yes , but we need to be careful otherwise someone will create the function and then "test" it for two days
<ClayGx> which basically like what you did but 10 times with the same command, and 4-5 diff people
<nalioth> ClayGx: ruth chris can speak for herself in here
<ClayGx> Ok
<ClayGx> sorry
<ClayGx> oh man, REALLY sorry i didnt see this wasn't offtopic
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ClayGx> those/you guys go crazy ifq questions are asked that are anything without the word ubuntu in it
<Hobbsee> yeah, it isnt offtopic...
<ClayGx> lol
<ClayGx> sorry i thought i was in the reg(offtopic) one, im at the school and in irssi, been using xchat to much
<bubblenut> Bring it on!! I have Inkscape 0.43 and my package manager knows it :D Thanks a million
<sqrek> enyone can help with skype instalation on kubuntu ?
<Voodoo_Vibe> when i try installing windows apps with wine i get only funny looking fonts??
<sqrek> in adept when i click install i have still not installed message... apt-get install dont work. waths goin on
<sqrek> ...
<Voodoo_Vibe> sqrek: maybe some servers are down
<nalioth> ClayGx: be careful you don't end up talking to yourself, lol
<GeK> sqrek use this rep. to install skype deb http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu-cn/ breezy main restricted universe multiversess
<sqrek> oki i will try GeK
<GeK> add this to your source list
<GeK> i have installed it for 10 min. it works
<DJ_Mer_>  17:22:07 up 15:20,  1 user,  load average: 3.36, 2.39, 1.82 << LMAO i am getting schooled
<sqrek> Err http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn breezy/multiversess Packages
<sqrek>   404 Not Found
<GeK> deb http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu-cn/ breezy main restricted universe multiversess
<sqrek> i know i wrote it in source list then make apt-get update
<sqrek> and i got this
<fdelacruz> gudmorning guys
<sqrek> aat the end
<GeK> "deb http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu-cn/ breezy main restricted universe multiversess" u should add this to /etc/apt/sources
<sqrek> woo its downloading ;] 
<Tm_T> ss ?
<GeK> good
<nalioth> sqrek: spell multiverse correctly and it'll work
<nalioth> sqrek: and remember to comment it out when you've got what you are after
<sqrek> i see :) thx
<sqrek> i have only 1kB/s
<sqrek> is this server so slow ?
<GeK> yes
<GeK> how can i register my nickname here
<Nacho> use /nickserv
<Hobbsee> !register
<seth_k|lappy> GeK, /msg nickserv register <password>
<ubotu> hmm... register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<seth_k|lappy> that works too :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<GeK> :)) thanks
<GeK> hmm already registered (((
<Hobbsee> GeK: did you register it?
<MachineScrew> i just got an error when draging a folder to the trash
<MachineScrew> 'Creating Folders isn't supported by the trash:/ protocall'
<Hobbsee> weird....
<ZL0> Hobbsee no now i have another nickname)))
<MachineScrew> tell me about it
<Hobbsee> MachineScrew: why not just hit the delete key, instead of click and drag?
<Hobbsee> ZL0: yay :)
<MachineScrew> I had mulipule folders and files
<Hobbsee> shift key to select them all, then the delete key...
<MachineScrew> and thats what i was used to
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<MachineScrew> ya i did the ctrl  only some but i just right clicked and said move to trash an d that worked
<Hobbsee> yep
<MachineScrew> I learnd computers on a mac
<MachineScrew> yuck
<MachineScrew> then I went to pcs
<MachineScrew> DOS/Win 3.1
<MachineScrew> then OS/2
<MachineScrew> then Win95
<_jonas> How do I upgrade to Firefox 1,5 in Kubuntu? I've downloaded the file, but then what?
<MachineScrew> _jonas: ther is a wiki on ubuntu about it
<Voodoo_Vibe> _jonas: cantt u just write sudo apt-get install firefox??
<MachineScrew> no not for 1.5 you can't
<Voodoo_Vibe> ok, my bad
<MachineScrew> no prob
<MachineScrew> _jonas: let me find it
<_jonas> Whats a wiki? Thanks for the help
<MachineScrew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Voodoo_Vibe> anyone know a guitar program like Guitar Pro for windows??
<MachineScrew> _jonas: just a type of web tech
<nalioth> _jonas: help.ubuntu.com leads to wiki.ubuntu.com
<MachineScrew> Voodoo_Vibe: I have heard of them did you check kde-apps.org
<_jonas> MAchineScrew: There is a problem w/ the link. A certificate was not accepted
<Voodoo_Vibe> MachineScrew: no, Didnt know of that site... im new! Thanx will check it out
<nalioth> _jonas: that's ok. you can surf there anywah
<MachineScrew> _jonas: you need to accept the thing
<MachineScrew> oh
<_jonas> MachineScrew: IC, testing!
<MachineScrew> nalioth: ya isn't that to edit the site any way or what
<nalioth> MachineScrew: no, the ssl certificate is not properly set or something
<Voodoo_Vibe> where can i get automake 1.6.1 or newer??
<Voodoo_Vibe> i wrote apt-get install automake but i got an old version
<MachineScrew> oh
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: use apt-cache search automake
<nalioth> Voodoo_Vibe: type "apt-cache search automake" and choose your version
<Voodoo_Vibe> Ok, Thanx!!
<Voodoo_Vibe> *** YOU'RE USING automake (GNU automake) 1.9.5.
<Voodoo_Vibe> *** KDE requires automake 1.6.1 or newer
<Voodoo_Vibe> couldnt find just automake1.6.1
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: sudo apt-get install automake1.9
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: thats what i typed
<Hobbsee> you sure that's what you typed?  and it couldnt find it?
<sqrek> is it safe to install KDE 3.5 ?
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: no, i can find that one but then i get this:
<Voodoo_Vibe> *** YOU'RE USING automake (GNU automake) 1.9.5.
<Voodoo_Vibe> *** KDE requires automake 1.6.1 or newer
<Hobbsee> sqrek: yes
<sqrek> Nice :] 
<Hobbsee> sqrek: well, plenty of people have been installing it
<Voodoo_Vibe> sqrek: i run KDE3.5 works fine
<sqrek> any trason i sgould change from 3.4 ?
<sqrek> reasons'
<Hobbsee> you might want to try automake1.8 or automake1.7
<Delvien> Anyone have an idea why Kmix's channel resets to 3d everytime i shutdown / reboot my computer????
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: ok, will try that
<nalioth> Voodoo_Vibe: please don't paste in here.
<nalioth> Voodoo_Vibe: it wont hurt to have ALL the automakes installed
<Voodoo_Vibe> nalioth: im sorry but i thought it was ok since it wasnt much
<nalioth> Voodoo_Vibe: if everyone in #ubuntu thought that, there'd be an implosion
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: ive installed automake1.7 that worked good! THANX!!
<Hobbsee> oh good!
<Hobbsee> yes, but this is #kubuntu, and is quieter at the moment
<Voodoo_Vibe> nalioth: yeah. sorry, now i know
<Delvien> Anyone have an idea why Kmix's channel resets to 3d everytime i shutdown / reboot my computer????
<Delvien> i guess not...
<mornfall> Judax: ping
<AoP> Hello
<sqrek> AoP: Hi
<AoP> For some reason it says my root user/pass is invalid, I don't know if I've just completely forgotten what it is or wha, but is there anyway to change it or anything with out being on the root account?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell AoP about root
<nalioth> AoP: check your PM, you are seeing things
<Delvien> how do i add kmenu to a new panel?\
<AoP> Thank you=)
<Delvien> NM i got it
<Nytryx> ha it is a room
<Nytryx> what are some tweaks to speed up kubuntu?\
<Nytryx> how do i change the time from 24hr clock to the 12 hr one?
<snowgen> Will the dapper CD try to repartition the HD and thus wipe my ~/, or can I safely do an upgrade from it?
<coolio10> hi
<nalioth> snowgen: it will upgrade
<nalioth> snowgen: then your comfortable existence with breezy will end
<snowgen> thanks nalioth.  Any special tricks I need to do for that, or will it autodetect the exisiting installation?
<nalioth> if you put the dapper install into an existing breezy, it should automajically ask you want to do
<snowgen> lol--my breezy existaence is sadly not comfortable.  Random lockups from time to time.
<snowgen> well, time to burn the CD--wish me luck!  take care all
<medgno> does anyone have video thumbnailing working for them under kde 3.5?
<snowgen> thanks again nalioth
<nalioth> snowgen: any time
<medgno> or is video previewing a known problem in 3.5?
<medgno> can somebody please help me? This is the only thing keeping my from switching to kde
<Delvien> what is the chat room for XFCE?
<nalioth> Delvien: try #xfce or #xfce4 or #xubuntu
<medgno> can someone please tell me if video thumbnailing exists in kde3.5?
<coolio10> hi
<coolio10> i need help with grub
<coolio10> it keeps making 2 kubuntu kernels on the list
<coolio10> i edit the menu.lst but it keeps making it again
<medgno> by default, it lists all the kernels you have installed
<coolio10> i need help with grub
<coolio10> yes but i only have 1 kbuuntu
<coolio10> and 1 windows
<medgno> but you have multiple linux kernels that can be used to run the kubuntu system
<coolio10> ?
<coolio10> wait a sec ill show you a pastebin
<medgno> ok
<coolio10> oh........ i see the porlbem!
<coolio10> there is /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-k7 and /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-10-k7
<coolio10> but i dont know why i have 2
<coolio10> why is there 9 and 10
<medgno> 10 is a higher revision, meaning that bugs were fixed in that release over the 9
<coolio10> is there a way to remove 9?
<coolio10> because everytime i get releases ill get a bigger menu!
<Hobbsee> coolio10: you can happily ignore it
<corona> manveru: hey i got some problem with kde3.5
<Hobbsee> coolio10: should i pastebin my latest menu lol?
<Hobbsee> corona: what problem?
<manveru> corona: welcome in the club :)
<medgno> if you're talking about the video thumbnailing, that was me asking
<coolio10> yea show me yours
<medgno> or nevermind.
<corona> manveru: hehe
<Hobbsee> coolio10: getting it...
<corona> Hobbsee: i am trying to post it
<corona> on pastebin
<Hobbsee> coolio10: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/464710
<coolio10> i just updated to 3.5 today
<corona> but i guess the messages log is too big for the bin!!
<medgno> coolio10, do you have thumbnails for your video files?
<medgno> just asking since I'm going crazy trying to get them to work
<coolio10> havent got any
<coolio10> lol
<coolio10> give me one to download
<medgno> heh
<coolio10> Hobbsee i get the point now!
<Hobbsee> corona: it shouldnt be too big for pastebin
<Hobbsee> coolio10: hehehehehe...
<Hobbsee> 17 items...nice!
<coolio10> i only have 1 problem with my kubuntu but there is a workaround
<Hobbsee> coolio10: each time there's a kernel update, i just go and move all the bits around again, so i get the most used ones at the top
<coolio10> oh
<coolio10> isnt the latest ones moved to the top automatically?
<Hobbsee> well yeah, but grub is updated when dapper is, and it keeps booting to dapper as default if i dont change it.
<corona> Hobbsee: manveru here http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/464714
<coolio10> if i do hiddenmenu how would i use kubuntu still because i set windows as default
<corona> Hobbsee: manveru its my kicker that disappears
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: yooo
<Hobbsee> coolio10: i wouldnt, i'd just use a divider, and it seems to hide all the other kernels, unless i use the arrow to scroll down
<Insomniac-> T3hWiz0rd?
<coolio10> is there anything like garageband for kbuuntu so i can make audio from loops?
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: its DJ
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: on my iboche
<Insomniac-> i thought you broke your ibook?
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: nooo never... i love my ibook
<coolio10> also my only problem with kubuntu is that everytime i go to Storage Media nothing is there so i just have to access the hda2 frm my desktop
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: its my top priority.. which looks a little like this. 1. Work, 2. Bills, 3. iBook, 4. Girlfriend.
<leichman> evening
<Insomniac-> ;)
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: yup the ibook before the Gf... its actually dependable and fun to use lol
<Hobbsee> coolio10: use /media/ instead of media:// <-- it's a known bug
<Insomniac-> i'm out of cigarettes and everything is closed
<Insomniac-> :/
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: well good for one night your lungs will be happy
<Insomniac-> 3 hours to go without crawling up the walls
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> poor Insomniac-
<Insomniac-> that's what i get for being up at 4am
<Insomniac-> if i had my drivers license i'd be driving on the highway looking for some 24/7 gas station right now
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> how old are you?
<Insomniac-> 23
<Insomniac-> 24 in feb.
<Hobbsee> and you dont have your licence?  why not?
<Insomniac-> well here in .nl driving licenses can be acquired at 18
<T3hWiz0rd> 3 reasons come to mind. He didn't get it, expired, suspended
<Insomniac-> but then i was moving out to study
<Insomniac-> and my city lost the permits to do driving exams
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Insomniac-> stuff like that
<Insomniac-> never really bothered, because i didn't need one
<T3hWiz0rd> driving at 18... the one thing america can't seem to catch on to.
<T3hWiz0rd> teenagers alone don't belong behind the wheels.. especially AMERICAN teenagers lol
<Hobbsee> i drive at 17..
<Insomniac-> there is 1 thing i think is way better in .nl than in the usa
<T3hWiz0rd> eh i guess that was bias.... but..... around here the kids drive horribly.
<Insomniac-> that's drinking at 16 and driving at 18
<Insomniac-> not the other way around
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: get the drunkness out before you learn to drive, good concept too
<Insomniac-> yeah
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: cos here they STILL get drunk at 16... but they can drive too lol
<Hobbsee> drinking at 18 and driving solo at 17 here...
<Insomniac-> learn what alcohol does first, *then* learn to drive
* Hobbsee doesnt touch alcohol anyway - yucky stuff!
* Hobbsee prefers coke
<corona> manveru: did you look at the pastebin? kde crashed and i had to restart
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: alcohol can be messy here in the US... nothing but teens drinking illegally then getting in cars and driving
<Insomniac-> T3hWiz0rd: yeah very dangerous behaviour
<manveru> corona: sorry, but i don't use kde...
<Insomniac-> i'm glad the legal driving age is 18 here
<corona> manveru: oh :( thanks anyways
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: when i was 17 i went to one party with some friends.. i was disgusted at how the girls acted how the guys were and how they did stuff afterward.
* Hobbsee knows lots of people who drink underage here anyway - doesnt seem to stop anyone
<Insomniac-> people will drink anyway, prohibition has shown to fail miserably
<Insomniac-> but i firmly believe in learning about alcohol first before you start driving
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: i don' think drinking as bad... as long as you first have control of yourself and safe surroundings
<Insomniac-> nothing wrong with alcohol as long as you use it responsibly
<T3hWiz0rd> respoonsibly.. heh... a concept long since lost in the supposedly greatest place on earth
<T3hWiz0rd> its so great i look forward to moving to europe changing my name and never going back
<Insomniac-> every country has it's pros and cons
<Insomniac-> maybe more important is the culture
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: the way this country is run though disgusts me... i mean, i look at parents... they want to protect their kids but not raise them... Mommy thinks little susey is out studying on saturday night when in reality shes getting passed around like a peace pipe
<Insomniac-> 'feeling at home'
<nalioth> i suspect we all need to be in #kubuntu-offtopic
<T3hWiz0rd> nalioth: but this doesn't seem important to you?
<nalioth> T3hWiz0rd: yes, but careening way off into offtopic land
<Insomniac-> man has a point
<T3hWiz0rd> nalioth: heh... well no ones popped up any kubuntu stuff in the past 3 hours so... me and Insomniac- are going at the cultural divide.
<Hobbsee> lol
<corona> has anyone managed to get tango icon set to work in kubuntu?
<DJ_Mer_>  Insomniac- you still floating around here?
<Insomniac-> yah
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: i hate woman... I really do.
<Insomniac-> 2 hours till i can smoke again and counting
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: i know its off topic but... jesus...
<Insomniac-> you'd rather be gay?
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: sometimes lmao
* DJ_Mer_ dual-boots sexual prefs.
* DJ_Mer_ is runing Straght 3.5 and Gay 6.0
<Insomniac-> bisexuality.. best of both worlds
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: lol
<Ayiden> When you install kubuntu breezy it seems to be a default setting that when a usb or cd etc.. is mounted a window pops up with the files in the drive etc... How do you disable this?
<Insomniac-> Ayiden: i don't know but if you find out, tell me :)
<Ayiden> DJ_Mer_: girls can be fine.. just find a tomboy
<Ayiden> Insomniac-: *(lol)
<dfc> Why can't I get kdevelop3 to install on dapper?
<DJ_Mer_> Ayiden: lol im not like that... gotta have a nice girl with long wavy blonde hair and a perfect perky personality
<DJ_Mer_> Ayiden: that which i have... but the moodswings are unreal.
<Ayiden> I uograded to kde 3.5 so a NEW window comes up asking me if I would like to open a window or play music etc... Also annoying but at least I get a freakin choise!!!
<Insomniac-> i hate that kind of autoplay functionality
<MrClever> dfc: do you get an error?
<dfc> it says it needs kdelibs4c2 but that is obsolete and replaced by kdelibs4c2a but I have 42ca installed and it is the latest version. I read a bug about the c++ abi transition but I was a little confused
<Ayiden> DJ_Mer_: Im not like that eithor but im partial to brunetts
<DJ_Mer_> Ayiden: blondes have all the fun
<MrClever> dfc: sounds like a borked package - maybe there's a new one in the pipeline so give it a day or two and try an "apt-get update" then install
<Ayiden> DJ_Mer_: ha ha I highly doubt that.. its over rated... brunnetts can be MUCH more wild... trust me
<MrClever> dfc: if it's still borked, raise a bug against the package
<DJ_Mer_> Ayiden: lol i know... i didn't chose a blonde, just what i wound up with and thus changed my prefs.
<Delvien> anyone know a good finance manager in KDE, kmymoney2is very confusing.
<boga> I need development packages for KDE 3.5 on Kubuntu, How do I get these?
<dfc> there is no easy way to figure out if it is in the pipeline?
<Voodoo_Vibe> is kde-apps down??
<Hobbsee> boga: sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<Ayiden> DJ_Mer_: if your happy then thats the whole point we ALL have our flaws if the girl has mood shifts the guy will have something else to annoy the girl ha ha equals out
<sahooe> hi I'm having a problem with fstab file, configuring a partition. Can someone help me plz?
<Ayiden> Love and endure
<Ayiden> ha ha
<Hobbsee> sahooe: what type of partition?
<DJ_Mer_> Ayiden: sometimes i do piss her off.... but its usually something dumb like burping or farting.
<Ayiden> sahooe: whats the problem
<boga> Hobbsee: This is what I get...
<boga> Hobbsee: "kde-devel: Depends: kde-core but it is not installable" and there are other dependencies!
<Hobbsee> boga: is this on dapper or breezy?
<Delvien> anyone know a good finance manager in KDE, kmymoney2is very confusing.
<boga> Hobbsee: breezy
<sahooe> Ayiden: The partition is recognized and I can write and read, but the disk is 120GB and only the 20 GB for / are available
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: for some reason the playlist seems to not give much veriety between artists.
<Ayiden> DJ_Mer_: yeah I dont have that kind of problem mine is being on the computer my gf seems to think of it as an advisary....
<Hobbsee> boga: sudo apt-get install kde-core?
<Hobbsee> paste the output to pastebin
<sahooe> i was having some help from the forums but they can't fix the problem
<Hobbsee> i thought this bug got fixed on breezy...
<boga> OK
<Ayiden> sahooe: sounds like you have unformatted space
<DJ_Mer_> Ayiden: depending on how long you use it, it very well might be.
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: find a bigger hammer to hit it with
<sahooe> I think it is formatted, I can write in the partition
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: it seems to only wanna play Daft Punk, greenday, counting crows, bob marley, and crossfade.
<boga> Hobbsee: Was that #pastebin? there is no one there!
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<Hentai^XP> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Hobbsee> i'm in #pastebin now as well though - stick it there...
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: could be worse, it could refuse to play anything but britney spears
<sahooe> I have all the information in one of the forums, I don't know if someone could give the thread a look
<Ayiden> sahooe: yes that partition is formatted what I am saying is that you have ONE partition of 20gb on a 120gb disk which means you have room for a 100gb partition or to earace the 20gb and make one big 120 partition.. your partition is too small
<Ayiden> have you ever used QTparted?
<sahooe> nope
<Ayiden> partition magic?
<sahooe> I used the kubuntu installation disk
<Ayiden> *(lol)
<Ayiden> okay well I think you might not of formatted the hard drive properly
<sahooe> maybe, what can I use?
<sahooe> I don't want to lose my data
<sahooe> I already formatted my disk like 3 times the last month
<Ayiden> if you dont want to lose your data than you may want to "enlarge" the partition.. you can do this with QTparted
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: i am looking at the server config... to run the script i have to type ./ before it, forget what you call that. But anyway, how do I send it signals?
<Ayiden> it would still be "safer" to back up any data that you need to a disk or dvd etc..
<kalenedrael> Damn it.
<sahooe> ok I'm downloading QTparted now
<kalenedrael> OpenOffice still won't work; it's complaining that I'm missing some files which it should have installed as part of the package.
<sahooe> It's already installed
<musashiden> hey, iam having a little error when doing ./configure to compile something
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: man kill
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: signals listed within
<musashiden> checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Hobbsee> musashiden: sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<Ayiden> okay you can use that enlarge your partition its simple but I have a feeling you would feel safer with a walk through
<musashiden> thanks hobbsee
<kalenedrael> sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<kalenedrael> bah, beaten
<Hobbsee> lol
<musashiden> lol, thank you too kalenedrael :)
<sahooe> yeah i think
<musashiden> E: Couldn't find package kde-devel
<Ayiden> sahooe: what kind of partition is it?
<musashiden> :/
<nalioth> musashiden: try kdebase-dev
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: it gives me commands to skipt to the next song wand whatnot.
<nalioth> musashiden: also install these:
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<musashiden> Broken packages
<sahooe> it's a 120GB disk with 2 partitions: 1 of 20Gb for /, 1 of 100GB for files like music and videos
<nalioth> musashiden: have you been using non ubuntu repos  or packages?
<musashiden> nope, exept the amarok one
<sahooe> qparted is only reading one disk, another dis of 6GB i have there plugged
<Ayiden> okay is that what you have right now?
<kalenedrael> musashiden, you probably need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to include more parts of apt...
<kalenedrael> Er, more parts of the apt repos.
<musashiden> which ones?
<sahooe> right now I have only a 20GB available, and it's full now
<Voodoo_Vibe> does anyone know a good site to download plugins for gimp??
<Ayiden> okay
<ejofee> is there any way i could switch to dapper drake as an upgrade (that is, without reformatting partition)?
<Hobbsee> musashiden: nalioth...i'm seriously wondering about this - the packages are not being found, yet i've already installed them ages ago...
<Hobbsee> ejofee: yes
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2dapper
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<nalioth> Hobbsee: strange repos can do it (including the 3.5 tree on breezy)
<Hobbsee> change all the instances of breezy in your sources list to dapper
<ejofee> Hobbsee: thank you
<sahooe> How can I enlarge the partition with qparted? There's only one disk there, another, no the main one
<musashiden> Hobbsee: say what? o.o
<Hobbsee> nalioth: that would be what i'm running, and i'm not finding it in the actual indexes of kubuntu site
<Ayiden> sahooe: the 20gb partition what is it formated as? reiser?
<ejofee> Hobbsee: do you think it's safe for a newbye (like me) to upgrade to a drake like dapper?
<ejofee> ( :) )
<sahooe> Ext 3, both of them
<nalioth> !info kde-devel
<Hobbsee> musashiden: sorry, i meant, they were there, because i installed them weeks ago, but i cant find them there now...
<ubotu> kde-devel: (the K Desktop Environment development files and modules), section universe/kde, is extra. Version: 5:44ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<Ayiden> so the 100gb partition IS ext 3?
<Ayiden> maybe its simply not mounted
<sahooe> yes
<Hobbsee> ejofee: at flight 2?  nah, dont think so, unless you can navigate by console
<musashiden> Hobbsee: then what can i do?
<sahooe> I think it is not mounted right
<nalioth> musashiden: you got universe enabled?
<sahooe> I think it's only a fstab problem
<Ayiden> if you did'nt put a mount flag on it when you installed kubuntu you have to mount it manually
<ejofee> Hobbsee: how many... flights are there until we reach dapper drake final
<ejofee> ?
<Ayiden> sahooe: yes now that you have clarified that it seems that it just may be
<Ayiden> alright goto etc/fstab
<musashiden> nalioth: erm, no?
<sahooe> here is my fstab line: /dev/hda3       /lucas          ext3    rw,user,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000  0       2
<sahooe> it's the hda3 partition, called /lucas
<musashiden> let me try with universe enabled
<sahooe> and it's mounted there, but not the full space
<Hobbsee> ejofee: um....how many colonies were there for breezy?  5?
<Voodoo_Vibe> im looking for a wallpaper, maybe someone would know where to find it? it says something like "In a world without walls or fences, who needs gates or windows" ??
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: i'd google it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell musashiden about repos
<nalioth> musashiden: enable universe and multiverse repos, please
<sahooe> and when I type "dmesg", there is the message error:
<sahooe>  [4429772.811000]  EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value
<ejofee> Hobbsee: in fact, about when (which month) is dapper drake supposed to be released?
<nalioth> musashiden: see your PM from ubotu
<Ayiden> alright I wonder if we can do this with gui
<Ayiden> brb
<Hobbsee> ejofee: 6.04?  that'd be april 2006
<ejofee> Hobbsee: oh, right. the 04 comes from month.
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: ive done that and got alot of hits going trought them now. Just wondering if anyone had a direct link or knew specific page
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<sahooe> what's that?
<ejofee> folks, how *on earth* can i uninstall konqueror?!
<Ayiden> gui is what ever program that has an interface is called
<Ayiden> thats not command line
<ejofee> is it like internet explorer?!
<Ayiden> your irc is gui
<sahooe> ok
<Ayiden> sahooe: goto system settings
<sahooe> ok
<Ayiden> click on disks and filesystems
<Ayiden> check to see if your 100gb partition is "enabled"
<Ayiden> it must be run as root so click on administrator
<sahooe> oops it says disabled
<Ayiden> and enter your password
<Ayiden> enable it
<sahooe> ok then
<Ayiden> and click accept
<Ayiden> well apply
<sahooe> there's an error
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: having a look...
<Ayiden> that should "suto" mount it
<Ayiden> an error? what is the error?
<Ayiden> auto**
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: Thanx
<Ayiden> sahooe: what does the erro say?
<sahooe> when I try to enable it, it says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3
<Ayiden> ah
<Ayiden> it IS formatted as ext 3
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: how do i get a list of my running processes in terminal?
<sahooe> I think so, I'm almost sure
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: ps aux
<sahooe> sorry but the kubuntu instalation was a little pain and I don't remember for sure
<sahooe> so what can I do?
<Ayiden> um try thi goto etc/ftab and change part of the line to defaults,uid=0,gid=100,auto,rw,nouser
<sahooe> ok, i'm writing
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: not found it yet, but found some funny quotes...
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: Yeah.. lol alot of that!
<sahooe> done
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: http://www.samsimpson.com/quotes/msquotes.php in particular
<Ayiden> everything after ext3   and before   0       2
<sahooe> should I remount it or reboot?
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: i love the one:  "Just don't create a file called -rf. :-)"
<Ayiden> try and remount first
<Ayiden> im hoping that that freaky bad supper blkock wrong fs trype is now for real
<Voodoo_Vibe> JOBBSEE: lol YEAH!
<Ayiden> super*
<Ayiden> I hate when that kind of thing happens
<sahooe> do I mount with "sudo mount -a" right?
<Ayiden> yes
<Ayiden> alsa try with the a
<Ayiden> I never use the a
<Ayiden> *(Lol)
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: or "The best way to accelerate a computer running Windows is at 9.81 m/s."
<Ayiden> i use sudo mount /bla...
<sahooe> ok there is a error the same: defaults,uid=0,gid=100,auto,rw,nouser
<sahooe> sorry that not
<sahooe> but this: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3
<musashiden> iam still getting the same error
<Ayiden> crap
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: lol... true
<Ayiden> hmm
<musashiden> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/464804
<Ayiden> we need someone here that knows more than I do
<sahooe> I know man, it's been like one week with this problem
<musashiden> anyone knows whats going on with these packages that are broken?
<swim> hey folks, are there packages for alphacube theme... and/or milkesque-for-baghira theme?
<sahooe> Finally I dump the forums to instant action in the Xchat
<Ayiden> sahooe: I know i have heard of that error before
<sahooe> ok
<Ayiden> sahooe: well this forum has never let me down before I have used #kubuntu and #mepis
<Ayiden> mepis are pretty good at this sort of thing
<Ayiden> you will find your answer in IRC though
<sahooe> ok then
<Ayiden> MUCH faster than forums
<sahooe> yea
<ejofee> when i want to uninstall konqueror, it also wants to uninstall kcontrol? why does kubuntu package them like that? kcontrol should be separated from konqueror
<Ayiden> stay in here
<Ayiden> too
<sahooe> ok
<MrClever> sahooe: in fstab, the "defaults" refers to the following options - rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async.
<MrClever> sahooe: don't set options twice.
<Ayiden> yeah
<sahooe> what should be the line then?
<Ayiden> it works fine on mine those are my default values
<MrClever> What file system are you trying to mount?
<sahooe> it's like this now: /dev/hda3       /lucas          ext3    defaults,uid=0,gid=100,auto,rw,nouser        0       2
<sahooe> ext3
<MrClever> why specify a uid and gid for a native file system?
<sahooe> don't know
<Ayiden> MrClever: I didnt link it was native
<Ayiden> think*
<MrClever> Just mount it and "chown -R user:group /mount/point" after mounting it with defaults :)
<Ayiden> if its native you can those off
<MrClever> ext3 == linux native file system,
<sahooe> so I mount it again?
<swim> i just did a "Full Upgrade" in Adept... (right after first install of kubuntu 5.10 ... is that a good idea? (never used Adept before)
<Ayiden> swim: normally full upgraded are bad but its normally alright in kubuntu because of the way they set their dpkg's up
<MrClever> sahooe: depends - if you don't mount it you can always just guess how it might turn out :P
<swim> Ayiden: ... hmm so should I cancel it or just let it go?
<Ayiden> swim: make sure its not updating your running kerenl or video drivers
<sahooe> i'm triyng to do the chown thing now
<Ayiden> it DOES give you an extra kernel image in case somthing gos wrong which is nice
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: found it! http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26426
<MrClever> sahooe: so the file system is mounted then?
<swim> Ayiden, I actually havent installed a different kernel from the original on install, or video drivers yet... I was going to install the i686 kernel, and nvidia drivers after this upgrade though...
<sahooe> I did the chown now
<Ayiden> MrClever: if you can get that partition working thanks alot Im not that good with ftab and mtab troubles
<sahooe> I think it's mounted because I can read the files and everything
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: yay!
<sahooe> but when the system is booting, there's an error mounting the fs system
<Ayiden> sahooe: it mounts?
<MrClever> Ayiden: ext3 doesn't support the gid/uid options ;)
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: thanx for the help looking
<sahooe> yes, but the partition is 100GB and I can only use 20GB
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Ayiden> MrClever: thank you I just noticed I copied that from a fat32 section im sorry about that sahooe
<sahooe> MrClever: how should be my mount line for the fstab file then?
<Ayiden> sahooe: do you have 2 seperate partitions? or are you saying that you can only get 20gb on the whole 120 partition?
<arcanistherogue> hey, when i install baghira from the repositories, where is the baghira folder located
<MrClever> sahooe: the only way a 100GB whould be limited to 20GB would be if you are using LVM or the partition isn't actually 100GB.
<sahooe> yes, it is 1 disk of 120GB with 2 partitions: hda1 with 20GB, hda3 with 100GB
<arcanistherogue> i want to install this baghira milky theme but i cant find the right folde
<MrClever> The DRIVE might be 100GB, and you are trying to mount a 20GB partition maybe?
<swim>  to replace kdeprint 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu (using .../kdeprint_4%3a3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb) ...
<swim> Unpacking replacement kdeprint ...
<swim> Ayiden: for example:
<Ayiden> okay so hda1 is fine its hda3 thats giving the erroe correct
<swim> that up there is one of the things its doing... does that look ok?
<sahooe> during the kubuntu installation, I think LVM was used, I don't know what it is though :(
<Ayiden> yes thats fine
<Ayiden> swim: yes thats alright
<sahooe> yes, correct, hda3 is the problem
<MrClever> sahooe: to mount a ext3 partition try this:  /dev/hd[a-d] [0-9]   /lucas ext3 defaults  1   2
<Ayiden> you should restart kde when you finished tho
<swim> ok thanks
<MrClever> replace [a-d] [0-9]  with whatever your drive and partition correxpond to
<sahooe> ok, that's in the fstab file right?
<merlino> Insomniac-: i had 200 instances of the server config file running: that is why it wouldn't update hte list.
<Ayiden> swim: if it asks you to replace a configuration file you might not want to do that if you find that the program thats using it is working fine okay
<sahooe> ok here is the line again: /dev/hda3  /lucas ext3 defaults  1   2
<Slyder0244> i'm having a problem installing a couple apps i keep getting an error that says it can't find x includes
<Slyder0244> anyone have any ideas why
<sahooe> now what should I do?
<MrClever> sahooe: yes.  To mount from the command line: sudo mount /dev/hd?? /lucas
<Hobbsee> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<MrClever> sahooe: mount should be smart enough to detect its an ext3 partition :)
<Hobbsee> !tell Slyder0244 about xincludes
<Slyder0244> many thanx ubotu
<Slyder0244> or hobbsee i should say
<Slyder0244> no reason to thank the bot
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bimberi> Slyder0244: you can always say "ubotu: thanks" :)
<sahooe> MrClever: ok, now what?
<Ayiden> bimberi: will it answer?
<Ayiden> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> pas de quoi, Ayiden
<Ayiden> ha ha
<bimberi> Ayiden: there you go :)
<Ayiden> nice
<sahooe> ok great, in the System Settings, the partition is now enabled!! xD
<merlino> Insomniac-: if you wanna listen to soviet radio, my entire library is up and working now
<sahooe> but now there's no files in the mount point!!
<ilba7r> sahoee what you mean by no files in mount point. What did you try to mount and how you mounted it
<sahooe> help plz my files are gone
<sahooe> i did the sudo mount thing
<Voodoo_Vibe> hehe... im playing music in xmms then i tested tuxpaint the music stopped and the paint programs sound replaced it.. when i closed it xmms continued.....the price for a onboard soundcard!
<ilba7r> sahooe the files are still there if you did not delete them intentionally
<ilba7r> ok are you mounting a partition
<MrClever> sahooe: is the file system mounted?
<ilba7r> window, jump drive, linux
<sahooe> it's mounted now but no files!
<sahooe> only the lost+found directory
<MrClever> in that case - it's empty :)
<MrClever> did you reformat this partition?
<sahooe> i think the files are somewhere because the first partition is still full, but where?
<MrClever> sahooe: how many partitions are there on the drive?  try unmounting the partition and mount a different one.
<ilba7r> saho type cat /etc/mstab in a terminal and see if your partition is correct there
<swim> is it not a good idea to use debian packages in kubuntu?
<ilba7r> sorry cat /etc/mtab
<sahooe> yeah, there are the partitions
<bimberi> swim: no, is there one in particular you're after?
<swim> bimberi: oh yes, something called: YaKuake ... http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29153
<ilba7r> did you put the right flag what type of file system it is
<sahooe> sorry, which flag?
<ilba7r> what type of partition you want to mount
<sahooe> Ext3, it's mounted now, but the files that used to be there are gone
<bimberi> swim: you could try installing it. Just make sure that any dependencies come from the ubuntu repositories (if possible)
<ilba7r> swim it is generally not a good idea
<swim> bimberi: ok, does that go for most debian packages ?  Or should I look into creating my own packages? (I used to run archlinux, where building packages was a sinch)
<sahooe> MrClever: how can i recovery my files?
<Knowerrors> Hey all, trying to get ntpdate to work, tried sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com 14 Dec 21:02:28 ntpdate[4260] : no server suitable for synchronization found
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: how do you make ntpupdate work anyway?
<Knowerrors> I have it execute after my modem connects to internet
<Hobbsee> ooh, i see...
<bimberi> swim: generally it's ok for applications that don't have dependant packages (or groups of packages in their own dependant set).  The big NoNo is adding debian repositories.  I real recipe for diaster :)
<bimberi> swim: hopefully that makes sense :)
<sahooe> someone please where is my data now???
* Hobbsee makes mental note to remember ntpdate, instead of ntpupdate
<swim> totally does bimberi thx
<bimberi> s/I/A/
<ilba7r> swim check out the checkinstall package it will create a deb binary for you from source
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors:
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> 15 Dec 16:08:30 ntpdate[15341] : adjust time server 82.211.81.145 offset -0.129795 sec
<Hobbsee> seems to be working
<swim> ok will do ilba7r
<sahooe> will someone help me please to recovery my files?
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: are you in KDE now? do you have time set to update auto?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: in kde3.5, breezy
<sahooe> at least to unmount the partition to see my files like before??
<Hobbsee> i havent changed the defaults - i know it checks with the ntp server on boot
<ilba7r> sahooe to unmount just type sudo umount /dev/your partition name
<ilba7r> ex sudo umount /dev/hda2
<ilba7r> sahoee could you use the paste on the pastebin the output of cat /etc/mtab for me
<sahooe> ilba7r: ok, i unmounted and the files are back there
<sahooe> here is the content of /etc/mtab:
<sahooe> /dev/hda1 / ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<sahooe> proc /proc proc rw 0 0
<sahooe> sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0
<sahooe> devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,gid=5,mode=620 0 0
<sahooe> tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0
<ilba7r> i assume that you did not mount two partitons to the same directory
<ilba7r> sahooe use the pastebin
<ilba7r> look at the top of the channel
<sahooe> sorry mand
<ilba7r> no prob :)
<MrClever> sahooe: if you deleted them they're effectively gone unless you want to send it to a data recovery specialist.  It's not like FAT where you can simply "undelete"/
<sahooe> no, I unmounted the drive and the files are again there
<ilba7r> ok where did you want to mount it sahooe
<sahooe> I'll only set another mountpoint
<ilba7r> can you type the command you used
<MrClever> sahooe: ah - then mount the drive somewhere else, and copy the files over.
<Ayiden> sahooe: see how much mor help you get faster in an IRC
<sahooe> Yeah, MrClever. I was getting hysterical jeje
<Ayiden> okay well gtg later every
<Ayiden> body
<Ayiden> ha ha
<ilba7r> MrClever i suspect he mounted both partitions to the same place
<sahooe> yes, that was the mistake
<ilba7r> ok take care than
<MrClever> sahooe: you're mounting in /lucas right?  So do this: "sudo mkdir /mnt/temp ; sudo mount /dev/hd?? /mnt/temp ; cd /mnt/tmp ; sudo cp -a /lucas ./" without the ""
<sahooe> thanks man
<sahooe> ok, I'm doing the directory now
<MrClever> sahooe: "cp -a" will preserve owner/group and mode, recurse and preserve atime.  It's a short-hand for "archive" :)
<sahooe> but I have to change the /etc/fstab right?
<ilba7r> right if you want to permenantly mount it
<MrClever> nup - if you give mount all the details it needs, it wont try and "fill in the blanks" from fstab
<swim> i forget whats the package with needed applications for building from source? build-essentials?
<_cedric> hi! i know there is a wiki page to have ubuntu running on xfce, without gnome or kde... is there any page to get enlightment
<_cedric> ?
<ilba7r> _cedric enlightenment is a window manager gnome kde are desktop environments
<ilba7r> there is a huge diff
<_cedric> ho i c so xfce is a window manager too?
<MrClever> sahooe: Once you've verified the files are on the other drive, "cd /lucas ; sudo rm -rf ./"
<swim> i thought e17 was a full on desktop enviro
<_cedric> i thought too
<ilba7r> yah but the project have collected some other packages for it too like rox file manager
<sahooe> MrClever: ok, man, thanks for the help. I'm copying now the files xD
<MrClever> e17 is still in beta right?
<ilba7r> right
<swim> yes I believe so...
<MrClever> sahooe: sweet.  Glad I could help out.
<_cedric> ho ok
<MrClever> gotta fly - trains don't wait....l8r peeps
<Knowerrors> anybody know how to edit iptables to allow the port ntpdate uses?
<ilba7r> knowerrors how about downloading a firewall. It is basically a frontend for editing iptables
<ilba7r> i use firestarter but for kde people recommend guarddog
<sahooe> ilba7r: thanks for everything man. my pc is steaming now xD
<Knowerrors> I tried firestarter, locked me down completely, no net access and couldn't change things
<ilba7r> sahooe take care my friend you are welcomed :)
<ilba7r> that is strange for i prefer it for its easy
<ilba7r> this might be your prob that firestarter locked something for you
<sahooe> seeya all KUBUNTU rules!!!!
<ilba7r> run the startup script again from firestarter
<Knowerrors> I uninstalled firestarter (purged) and iptables, then reinstalled iptables
<ilba7r> make sure to select the correct network device
<ilba7r> bye sahooe
<swim> does anyone have Milkesque for baghira installed?
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: you there?
<Insomniac-> T3hWiz0rd: yah
<T3hWiz0rd> i found out what was wrong
<T3hWiz0rd> i had over 200 instances of the config file running in the process list
<T3hWiz0rd> that was one hecka mess to clean up lol
<Insomniac-> heh
<T3hWiz0rd> but now its got a nice 2000 song mix of music going
<Insomniac-> i found out what was rolling inside of my dvd player when i moved the case
<T3hWiz0rd> what?
<Insomniac-> some piece of plastic
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> i broke a microwave at work, i think im gonna get ripped a new one for that
<Insomniac-> looks like it was designed to keep some cable or piece of hardware in place
<Insomniac-> but it doesn't fit anywhere
<Insomniac-> how did you manage that?
<T3hWiz0rd> i bent down to get something out from a shelf wand hwen i went back up one of hte door hooks caught onmy shirt and broke
<Insomniac-> that sucks
<T3hWiz0rd> ...for them
<T3hWiz0rd> i didn't say anything lol
<T3hWiz0rd> enogh people use it that no one can really get blamed
<Insomniac-> that doesn't make it the right thing to do ;)
<Insomniac-> 17 minutes until i can finally get some cigarettes :)
<Insomniac-> all the excitement of newyear without people to share it with
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: this america no one does the right thing anymore
<T3hWiz0rd> :-P
<T3hWiz0rd> its not hip anymore
<boga> I need to have kDE header files installed but the system tells me they are not installable. ANy help?
<Insomniac-> T3hWiz0rd: morality has become a fashion victim?
<T3hWiz0rd> michael jackson did, didn't he?
<swim> anyone know what the package with kde header files is called?
<Insomniac-> T3hWiz0rd: michael did what? become a fashion victim?
<T3hWiz0rd> yup
<swim> anyone?
<Voodoo_Vibe> The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found. could someone tell me what i need?? cant find any sdl-config
<Knowerrors> anybody here use Kmyfirewall?
<T3hWiz0rd> :-D
<Voodoo_Vibe> The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found. could someone tell me what i need?? cant find any sdl-config
<kalenedrael> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<Voodoo_Vibe> kalenedrael: Thanx!
<kalenedrael> No problem.
<T3hWiz0rd> can someone tell me of a pocket pc program to access the terminal? ssh in to my computers at home?
<kalenedrael> Also, just because your question isn't answered within three minutes doesn't mean you should repeat it :P
<benplaut> does kubuntu use .xinitrc, or .xsession, or what for startup programs?
<Voodoo_Vibe> kalenedrael: yeah i know didnt mean too.. accidentally pressed up arrow
<kalenedrael> :P
<kalenedrael> Heh.
<T3hWiz0rd> benplaut: i like that quit message
<benplaut> T3hWiz0rd: i have no clue what it is :/
<T3hWiz0rd> benplaut: 23:02 (*) benplaut [n=benplaut@cpe-70-95-146-177.hawaii.res.rr.com]  has quit ["in Soviet Russa, beta breaks YOU!"] 
<benplaut> oh
<benplaut> that one :)
<benplaut> it was dapper breaks you, but i'm in alot of non-ubuntu channels :)
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<benplaut> although, it was much better in the hoary days, breezy breaks you
<Voodoo_Vibe> Warning: No beer found in fridge!   WTF! i was trying to compile Scorched3d!
<Voodoo_Vibe> and i got beer in the fridge!
<benplaut> now, lets see if Linus was right
<Voodoo_Vibe> The openal-config script installed by OpenAL could not be found. could someone tell me what i need? ive installed libopenal-dev
<Voodoo_Vibe> did anyone answer when i before i logged out?
<benplaut> Voodoo_Vibe: nope
<Voodoo_Vibe> hmmm... too bad
<benplaut> is there any way to set so that when scrolling on the pager applet, it doesn't go past desktop 4, back to 1?
<_gryphon> hello!
<_gryphon> i was wondering...
<_gryphon> how can i set up things to autostart.. edit the sessions perse
<_gryphon> and how can i change that annoying click from single to double >?>
<ilba7r> open the kde control center
<ilba7r> and setup the click there
<Voodoo_Vibe> The openal-config script installed by OpenAL could not be found. could someone tell me what i need? ive installed libopenal-dev
<_gryphon> where do i find the control center ?
<Voodoo_Vibe> type kcontrol in konsole
<ilba7r> voodo check using kynaptic if there is an openAL dev lib or package that you need to install
<ilba7r> libopenal-dev
<_gryphon> not installed Voodoo_Vibe hehe what package should i grab for that>??
<ilba7r> sudo apt-get install kcontrol
<ilba7r> voodo for any missing lib you should look for the -dev package of that lib
<Voodoo_Vibe> ilba7r: i have installed libopenal-dev and everything i got when i searched for openal in adept... but no luck
<ilba7r> vodoo what are you trying to install
<CryptoQuick> Hello; I'm having a bit of difficulty using amaroK and Kaffeine to stream music from the internet.
<Voodoo_Vibe> ilba7r:Scorched3d
<Voodoo_Vibe> ilba7r: www.scorched3d.co.uk
<ilba7r> there are other libopneal-dev available
<benplaut> ./configure
<benplaut> woops
<benplaut> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<ilba7r> all i can say just look into the site which one yo need
<benplaut> ...which dev files are needed to compile a kicker applet?
<Voodoo_Vibe> ilba7r: ok. Thanx!
<ilba7r> sorry man wanted to be of more help
<Voodoo_Vibe> ilba7r: no worries. im glad u pointed me in some direction!
<Voodoo_Vibe> ilba7r: but i got more problem maybe u could help me with :)
<CryptoQuick> So, um, how can I play streamed music on Kubuntu?
<T3hWiz0rd> CryptoQuick: amarok?
<CryptoQuick> I've tried both amaroK and Kaffeine.
<T3hWiz0rd> what type of steaming file?
<T3hWiz0rd> .pls, .ogg?
<CryptoQuick> This: http://64.236.34.97:80/stream/1024
<hussam> something is wrong with my system since I last rebooted. the booting is way too slow and it switches to verbose mode automatically at half the boot process.
<Voodoo_Vibe> ilba7r:everytime i start KDE i have to set my screen to 60Hz, and when i restart its back at 75Hz. where can i change that so it starts with 60Hz??
<hussam> anybody has an idea?
<T3hWiz0rd> ICY 404 Resource Not Found
<T3hWiz0rd> icy-notice1:SHOUTcast Distributed Network Audio Server/posix v1.8.1<BR>
<CryptoQuick> Let me look at that again.
<ilba7r> hussam the system check the file system integrety every 30 boots
<ilba7r> voodoo i can only think of kcontrol center
<ilba7r> do not know why it keep changing though
<CryptoQuick> Kaffeine tells me that there's no URI handler to open an HTTP stream.
<ilba7r> by the way i stopped using kde and now on enlightenment
<Voodoo_Vibe> ilba7r: yeah me too. But thats where i have to change it everytime
<CryptoQuick> Or something like that.
<hussam> ilba7r: yeah but that's not it.  I rebooted twice and it keeps happening without doing the fscheck
<T3hWiz0rd> CryptoQuick: it seems like the site is down right now
<T3hWiz0rd> CryptoQuick: which would make it out of your control.
<hussam> ilba7r: also S98usplash is still running even after I logged in to kde
<CryptoQuick> T3hWiz0rd: Let me get a second opinion from my powerbook.
<T3hWiz0rd> CryptoQuick: roger.
<ilba7r> i am trying to locate the right file to look into hussam
<ilba7r> all logs are in the dir /va/log
<ilba7r> so try to look into syslog file will give you an idea what might be wrong
<CryptoQuick> T3hWiz0rd: It works fine in Mac OS X.
<T3hWiz0rd> CryptoQuick: the link you gave me doesn't work for me
<fatejudger> what the hell is up with the latest apt-get upgrade?
<T3hWiz0rd> CryptoQuick: and im on my mac
<hussam> ilba7r: I checked the syslog, nothing wrong withy it
<fatejudger> my text in compete is all blurry, and anti-alaisy
<fatejudger> *kopete
<fatejudger> shit I'm tired
<CryptoQuick> T3hWiz0rd: Try this- http://www.di.fm/mp3/eurodance.pls
<T3hWiz0rd> workin for me :-D
<T3hWiz0rd> let me try on my kubuntu box
<merlino>  CryptoQuick works on my kubuntu box
<merlino> CryptoQuick: so you might simply be missing the file.
<CryptoQuick> Which file? The .pls file?
<merlino> CryptoQuick: yeah./
<CryptoQuick> merlino: It connects to the stream, but the music doesn't play, since it's buffering. Once the buffering gets to 100%, it starts over again.
<adapt> anyone booted the flight 2 live cd on ppc?
<merlino> CryptoQuick: do you have file support for it?
<CryptoQuick> It's a streaming mp3. Don't tell me that Ubuntu can't play mp3s.
<merlino> CryptoQuick: well, not be default anyway.
<merlino> CryptoQuick: easy fix... sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<CryptoQuick> Gotcha.
<_gryphon> arg
<_gryphon> this is really frustrating sorry...
<_gryphon> i just cant find the setting to make things double click instead of single click in teh systemsettingss
<ilba7r_> -gry i think it is under window behaviour or mouse in kcontrol
<CryptoQuick> merlino: I have most of the gstreamer and libraries installed. I can't find the exact one you pointed me to, but I have the plugin-apps one.
<ilba7r_> and lol op to you it took me time to set it to single click rather than double one :)
<_gryphon> aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh
<_gryphon> ty!!!!!!
* _gryphon huggles ilba7r_ 
<ilba7r_> lol ok though i do not know what huggle mean but you are welcomed :)
<_gryphon> hehe like a hug but warmer
<_gryphon> :)
<ilba7r_> cool
<ilba7r_> :)
* CryptoQuick just installed Ubuntu server instead of desktop accidentally, and is now kicking himself hard.
<ilba7r_> cryptoquick no harm
<ilba7r_> which do you prefer gnome or kde
<CryptoQuick> KDE, that's why I'm in this channel.
<_gryphon> i prefer to do server install then gui install myself...
<_gryphon> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<merlino> CryptoQuick: just apt-get install xmms
<_gryphon> :)
<merlino> CryptoQuick: that usually resolves mp3 support for me lol
<_gryphon> lol merlino
<ilba7r_> ok
<merlino> _gryphon: it worked for me once :-P
<ilba7r_> type in a channel
<_gryphon> sudo apt-get install xmms-alarm !!!1
<CryptoQuick> Thanks, you two. I'm just going to install from CD again.
<ilba7r_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_gryphon> CryptoQuick: thats crazy talk
<ilba7r_> will insstall everything you need
<_gryphon> yes that metapackage is kde ;)
<merlino> CryptoQuick: reinstalling will NOT resolve the mp3 support.
<_gryphon> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  <<<------ !!!!!!!
<CryptoQuick> No! I mean!
<merlino> CryptoQuick: be patient, i have documents on it.
<CryptoQuick> I'm installing Kubuntu on an old x86 computer with 128 megs of RAM *while* I'm troubleshooting my PPC Mac mini's sound issues.
<_gryphon> lol
<CryptoQuick> So, um, sorry to be confusing. :)
<_gryphon> ok so we got kde fixxored :D
<_gryphon> now for mp3
<_gryphon> no sound at all?
<_gryphon> or just no mp3
<CryptoQuick> No MP3. I get error zots all the time.
<_gryphon> what errors?
<ilba7r_> try doccumentation on ubuntu web page
<CryptoQuick> You know, when you try to delete too far in the command line, or do something stupid, you know.
<_gryphon> not really :P
<_gryphon> but ok :D
<_gryphon> what do they say?
<CryptoQuick> ;)
<CryptoQuick> Beep, beep, beep?
<_gryphon> [im just guessing you mean popup] 
<_gryphon> no mssg?
<CryptoQuick> No, um... Beeps.
<_gryphon> did you check systemlog?
<_gryphon> and were u ever able to play mp3's
<CryptoQuick> It's not an issue! I'm getting sound, it's just not playing streaming audio!
<_gryphon> ah
<CryptoQuick> I've not downloaded an mp3 yet.
<_gryphon> STREAMING audio
<merlino> CryptoQuick: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ilba7r_> crypto what type of codec you used
<ilba7r_> you can have wincodec or gstreamer
<CryptoQuick> Something like... salsa.
<merlino> CryptoQuick: if it doesn't download make sure your universe repository is open in your sources.list
<ilba7r_> i prefer wincodec
<merlino> CryptoQuick: but that will add mp3 support
<_gryphon> ive a 3.9mb mp3 if ya wanna test lol
<_gryphon> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_gryphon> thats standard one... i use different one from automatix... let me paste it
<CryptoQuick> I wouldn't know how to get it from you, gryph. Merlin, let me check my package.
<CryptoQuick> ALSA. not salsa.
<CryptoQuick> (my bad)
<ilba7r_> have a look at that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Insomniac-> salsa would make a much better name
<_gryphon> eh thats part of it yes ilba7r_
<CryptoQuick> Merlin, it's telling me that *mad has no installation candidate.
* bunnymon needs a good ftp server to get a Kubuntu ISO or a good downloader that allows restarts.
<CryptoQuick> (Bunnymon's Level3 server is owned by a company 'round here in Denver. :)
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: there are torrents iirc
* _gryphon waits for the darn paste to send
<bunnymon> Insomniac, I've never used torrent and I have to download in WinXP.
<_gryphon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5775
<_gryphon> try that CryptoQuick
* CryptoQuick doesn't know what he's looking at.
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: torrent is a p2p downloading mechanism with hash checking, it's a reliable and scalable way to download
<_gryphon>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<_gryphon> thats what your packages look in and grab from ;)
<_gryphon> so in terminal: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<CryptoQuick> Oh! Right! I remember that much.
<_gryphon> toss that in
<_gryphon> close and save
<_frank> not sudo kate
<_gryphon> sudo apt-get update
<bunnymon> Insomniac: I am downloading Bitterrent for windows.
<_frank> kdesu kate
<_gryphon> er ok or that?
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: installing a bittorrent client is no more difficult than setting up a download manager
<_gryphon> i dont even use kde that much sorry ....
<_frank> sudo kate crashes kate
<_gryphon> anyway so toss those in that file and update
<bunnymon> Insomniac: Ok.
<_gryphon> i wonder why _frank
<_frank> _gryphon: not too sure...
<CryptoQuick> Maybe kate doesn't like you?
<bunnymon> Insomniac: What is the best Torrent downloader for windows?
<_gryphon> _frank: any way to tell gdesklets to start on kde start?
<CryptoQuick> Azureus, I would have to say.
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: depends on what you prefer, i used azureus
<CryptoQuick> :D
<_gryphon> i know there was something in gnome to do stuff like that.. but i didnt see in kde :D
<_frank> bunnymon: I use azureus but if you don't have java already maybe just the the original bittorrent
<_gryphon> NOOOOOOOOOO do NOT use that original client unless its an emergency
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: if you're just interested in one torrent the client doesn't really matter
<_gryphon> that thing is horrid... and banned on a lot of trackers... the only thing its got going is the dht
<_gryphon> bittornado // azureus are the only way to go
<CryptoQuick> Just get Java. If you don't have it already, you'd need it anyway. It's useful.
<bunnymon> Ok thanx yall.
<_gryphon> ya
<_gryphon> yall should check out that automatix on the forums
<_gryphon> very nice bash ;)
<CryptoQuick> Link?
<_gryphon> ubuntuforums.net
<_gryphon> er
<_gryphon> ubuntuforums.org
<CryptoQuick> Automatix?
<_gryphon> sorry different user on new install dont have the link on this one
<_gryphon> yeah
<bunnymon> I have Java, can't live without it. :)
<_gryphon> or search for easy linux :P
<Tm_T> oh no...
<_gryphon> bunnymon: then you must use azureus
<_gryphon> nothing else will do if you have teh linux
<_gryphon> :D
<_gryphon> er
<Tm_T> my advice: stay away from automatix etc
<_gryphon> java
<bunnymon> Will do. :)
<_gryphon> Tm_T: any particular reason there?
<bunnymon> Need another cup. lol
<Tm_T> _gryphon: many, first of all, when you use those to install stuff, you don't learn about your system at all
<_gryphon> lol
<Insomniac-> Tm_T: that's not necessarily a bad thing
* _gryphon shrugs
<_gryphon> it depends on the user
<Tm_T> Insomniac-: in most times it's very bad
<_gryphon> and frankly for kde its a tester experience
<Insomniac-> Tm_T: agreed, but it's interesting for easy corporate deployment
<_gryphon> personally i liked it
<_gryphon> but i run gnome and kde
<CryptoQuick> Okay, this is driving me nuts. amaroK is streaming the mp3 just fine, but the audio isn't coming through.
<_gryphon> lol
<_gryphon> lessee...
<CryptoQuick> The titles are even coming up on my screen every now and then.
<_gryphon> is it going to a null something or other?
<CryptoQuick> Where?
<_gryphon> forgot the term
<_gryphon> when its confused it goes to a null outlet
<_gryphon> hummm
<_gryphon> dl a mp3 and make sure you can play in the first place man
<_gryphon> !w32codecs
<bunnymon> Ok, what's the fasted download site for the ISO?
<CryptoQuick> Sure... Where would I find a good mp3?
<Tm_T> Insomniac-: first of all, those are only tools to install stuff, when you like/have to remove something, you have to use some apt frontend... wait a second, install can be done with apt frontends too :o
<Tm_T> and it's not that hard ;)
<Insomniac-> Tm_T: i thought automatix was a system for compressed program images? removal would be as simple as deleting the image?
<Tm_T> second thing, I always hate those --force switches in scripts
<Tm_T> Insomniac-: nope
<Insomniac-> oh nevermind what i said in that case, must have mixed it up with something else
<Tm_T> heh
<starscalling> do te do te dummm
<starscalling> thats one
<starscalling> or you can go to archive.org
<CryptoQuick> Oh, god...
<CryptoQuick> My father loves this song. :)
<starscalling> haha
<Tm_T> Insomniac-: you mean Klik ?
<starscalling> i put it on disk one of all road trip compilations
<Insomniac-> any torrent clients that can download from http as well for maximum transfer but still having the hash checking?
<Insomniac-> Tm_T: yeah that's the one
<starscalling> usually 4-12 disks worth :D
<Insomniac-> Tm_T: i've been reading too much about new software the last few days
<Tm_T> heh
<starscalling> Insomniac-: dl from http?
<starscalling> so can you play mp3's CryptoQuick
* bunnymon asks where the best Torrent site for downloads?
<starscalling> bunnymon: not on this chan you dont
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: torrents form their own p2p network, there is no best site
<starscalling> #kubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-offtopic you can :D
<bunnymon> Ok, thanx.
<starscalling> Insomniac-: and thats not even close to true
<CryptoQuick> starscalling: Okay, um, it's telling me that the media is unplayable.
<starscalling> ok then!
<Insomniac-> starscalling: oh?
<merlino> where is nano?
<starscalling> go to restricted formats page they listed earlier and do it
<starscalling> Insomniac-: there are definately better sites than others
<Insomniac-> starscalling: that's a different issue
<starscalling> not at all
<starscalling> <Insomniac-> bunnymon: torrents form their own p2p network, there is no best site  <<----
<Insomniac-> starscalling: he was asking about the kubuntu torrent
<starscalling> fair enough :D
<Insomniac-> not about illegal warez
<starscalling> oh my
<starscalling> see guys?
<starscalling> you talk about torrents and automagically its illegal?
<starscalling> you might think someone didnt even know how to think
<starscalling> or read
<starscalling> lol
<Insomniac-> where did i say torrents are illegal?
<CryptoQuick> Warez? You must mean Juarez... I've never heard of these "warez."
<starscalling> you immediately went to warez
<starscalling> sure there are those
<starscalling> and there are many legit only sites
<Insomniac-> most torrent sites *are* warez sites
<starscalling> sure
<starscalling> most http sites are the same
<CryptoQuick> Is downloading subbed anime illegal?
<starscalling> CryptoQuick: we dont wanna do that one
<Insomniac-> CryptoQuick: sketchy at best
<starscalling> short answer yes
<CryptoQuick> GAH!
<starscalling> do i care?
<starscalling> fuck no
<starscalling> ive a couple TB
<CryptoQuick> ...
<CryptoQuick> :)
<starscalling> but thats an entirely different issue
<CryptoQuick> OK.
<starscalling> anyway
<starscalling> so get that stuff in teh system
<starscalling> did you update that sources list?
<bunnymon> Nice discussion.
<Insomniac-> CryptoQuick: some people claim it's legal if there is no legal alternative
<starscalling> just installing xmms might help lol
<Insomniac-> CryptoQuick: it's still copyrighted material however
<starscalling> Insomniac-: im certainly not one of em
<starscalling> and i dont download where its actually held under copywrite
<burepe2> I am going to take out my cdrom and put in a dvd rw/cd rw. Will kubuntu recognize it right away and mount it or do I have to do something to make it work?
<CryptoQuick> Insomniac: It's distributed freely on the airwaves. Why should it not be free on the internet?
<starscalling> though i might have a hand here and there in translation
<starscalling> CryptoQuick: b/c of how its liscensed
<Insomniac-> CryptoQuick: that's the way copyright works
<starscalling> even the translation of the work is technically illegal
<CryptoQuick> Insomniac: What about time shifting and all that?
<bunnymon> I know nuthin', just creating more Java.
<starscalling> though most of the companies dont care till its liscensed in the usa
<starscalling> then they come down a bit
<Insomniac-> CryptoQuick: that could fall under fair use
<Insomniac-> depending on where in the world you are
<starscalling> time shifting?
<starscalling> whats that before i crash out for the nite
<starscalling> Insomniac-: ? CryptoQuick ??
<Insomniac-> CryptoQuick: if you're interested in copyright law i suggest you read up on the law in your country
<CryptoQuick> Time shifting is where you record video and...
<CryptoQuick> ...play it back later.
<starscalling> ah
<starscalling> see if its on your airwaves it should be legal
<CryptoQuick> Indeed!
<starscalling> but if you didnt do the recording then its not
<starscalling> [for sure] 
<starscalling> [in the usa] 
<starscalling> :D
<CryptoQuick> :(
* starscalling shrugs
<starscalling> lets not talk about TB
<starscalling> i need to sleep
<CryptoQuick> Goodnight.
<starscalling> later skater :D
<starscalling> o wait
<starscalling> do you know how i can tell gdesklets to start up every time kde does?
<starscalling> the session manager didnt catch it
<bunnymon> How do you get smartlink modem to work in kubuntu?
<kalenedrael> Put it in the .kde/Autostart dir or something...
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: is that a 'winmodem' ?
<bunnymon> Yes.
<bunnymon> I know not good to use. but I need a digital modem.  :(
* CryptoQuick huggles starscalling.
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: google for linux and the modem name, see what turns up
<Insomniac-> winmodems are not very well supported as far as i know
<bunnymon> I've tried all that and still nothing.
<CryptoQuick> Don't they have to be reverse-engineered or something?
<CryptoQuick> The corporations don't want you to know how their software works, so they don't tell you how to use it with anything but the way they want you to.
<bunnymon> Ubuntu installs the modem but don't recognise it.  It ride on Alsa and the sound card.
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: the problem is winmodems are mostly software and the manufacturers don't provide linux drivers or the specs so it's very hard to support them (and all that to save a few bucks on each modem :/)
<CryptoQuick> (it's an anti-consumer conspiracy that will destroy the free world as we know it)
<ilba7r_> bunnymon did you use the scanmodem utility
<bunnymon> Insomniac: Do you know a good Digital modem, i can't use a anolog.
<bunnymon> I have a compatable serial but it's anolog.  :(
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: no you'd have to search for a hardware one.. or you could use an external one
<Insomniac-> those are all hardware as far as i know
<ilba7r_> you can also check they normally have it as a selling tag linux compatible
<Insomniac-> and what do you mean by digital modem? a MODEM (MOdulator DEModulater) is a device usually used to transmit digital information over analog networks
<CryptoQuick> True, that's a bit confusing...
<merlino> what is the best p2p solution for kubuntu?
<bunnymon> The problem is it has to work on an internal phone system that's digital.  I cannot find a compatable modem that is digital.
<CryptoQuick> How do your other computers use the internet?
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: what kind of phone system? ISDN?
* CryptoQuick shuts up.
<bunnymon> Insomniac, I have to dial 9 for an outside line.
<merlino> anyone?
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: that doesn't mean anything
<Hobbsee> !azereus
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Are you smoking crack?
<Voodoo_Vibe> Im buying a new soundcard since mine is onboard VIA. is this supported on Linux?? Creative SB Audigy 4 PCI, 7.1,EAX4.0,Dolby Digital EX
<Insomniac-> merlino: try mldonkey it does mostly any p2p network
<Insomniac-> merlino: amule is nice for edonkey
<CryptoQuick> Soundcards are unnecessary, imho...
<bunnymon> Insomniac: The building has an internal phone system run by a computer network.  I am not on an anolog line.
<merlino> Insomniac-: i might just stick with bittorrent lol
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: what kind of network? ISDN? VOIP?
<Voodoo_Vibe> CryptoQuick: not if u wanna play Americas Army
<CryptoQuick> Voodoo_Vibe: Don't give into that fascist BS.
<bunnymon> Insomniac: I'm not sure, I just rent one of the rooms.
<Voodoo_Vibe> CryptoQuick: LOL!! Yes i am an facist pig!
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: ask the person/organisation you're renting from how they provide internet access possibilities
<bunnymon> Insomniac: I've asked and no luck.
<Insomniac-> i can't help you if i don't know what kind of system you're trying to interface with
<CryptoQuick> :) Anyway, why does your game need a soundcard?
<CryptoQuick> Crap, he left.
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: how are you connected to the internet now?
<bunnymon> Insomniac: It's a residential hotel, if that helps.
<Insomniac-> not really
<kalenedrael> Free wifi?
<kalenedrael> (Non-free wifi?)
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: according to your hostname you're using some kind of dialup service
<bunnymon> Insomniac: It's probably standard system becouse of the cost to stay here.
<bunnymon> Insomniac: It is dial up.
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: is it a modem or isdn adapter?
<bunnymon> Insomniac: It's a 56k modem.
<Insomniac-> ah
<bunnymon> Insomniac: If I could get my Diamond Supra to pick up the dial tone, it's compatable.
<Slyder0244> i'm getting a make error when trying to compile this app anyone think they can help
<Insomniac-> that's a hardware modem?
<CryptoQuick> You've got a supra? Those are so popular amongst the import crowd...
<bunnymon> Yes, I do and it cannot pick up the digital dial tone.  :(
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: you just need it to dial the 9 first probably
<bunnymon> Insomniac: I've tried, it don't work.
<Insomniac-> any error messages?
<bunnymon> Insomniac: I've tried to have it not detect the dial tone and it still dont work.
<bunnymon> Insomniac: It's the internal phone system.
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: i don't know what's wrong
<bunnymon> Insomniac: I've talked to others in the area and they all say it's the internal phone system all hotels use in the area.
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: talk to the hotel
<CryptoQuick> You know, those EDGE and UMTS cards seem to be useful, bunnymon. If you have the money...
<bunnymon> Insomniac: The best modems is for laptops, I can't afford the pci to pcmcia adapter.
<bunnymon> Insomniac: They use both digital and anolog phone systems.
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: in any case they aren't providing a service you're expecting... talk to them and see if it can be worked out somehow
<bunnymon> Insomniac: I've talked to them they aren't computer savy, they hire someone.
<CryptoQuick> Make a scene?
<Insomniac-> just make it their problem too and they'll call someone to fix it
<CryptoQuick> :)
<burepe2> is there a way to tell if someone on my network is using a certain ip address?
<Hobbsee> burepe2: ping it?
<bunnymon> Insomniac: You want me to get kicked out?
<CryptoQuick> That would be netstat, right?
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: i didn't imply being impolite
<burepe2> netstat?
<CryptoQuick> Yeah, go into your network utility... What's it called...
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: just make sure they know the service is important to you, the customer
<burepe2> there are 5 comps in my house now and 2 are on right now. I pinged 5 addresses and got all the same responses
<bunnymon> Insomniac: In a residential hotel, you do not want to push the issue even when your nice.
<burepe2> if the comp is off then i shouldn't beable to ping it right?
<CryptoQuick> Shoot, where's the network utility for KDE?
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: so they have a take it or leave it policy? doesn't sound like a nice hotel to be
<burepe2> kdesu kcontrol?
<bunnymon> Insomniac: It's easier to get a modem that works.  This smartlink is the only one I've found to work for Towers.
<CryptoQuick> burepe2: I couldn't tell ya, but figure out how to netstat and that will help you out.
<bunnymon> Insomniac: In a few months I will move to an executive suites residential place.  It will be much better then.
<bunnymon> brb, have to install files.
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: still the wrong way around... you're paying for a service but are not allowed to ask for any actual service
<CryptoQuick> Wow. It's 1 AM where I live. I really should be going.
<CryptoQuick> Bye, y'all.
<merlino> man
<merlino> soviet radio is doing so much better on linux lol... its not playing only crappy music anymore.
<Insomniac-> hehe
<Insomniac-> why soviet radio? playing hidden messages?
<merlino> it attracts attention :-P
<Tm_T> cccp!
<merlino> a catchy rebelious name for a copyright-rebelious station
<Tm_T> ruski petruski
<Insomniac-> soviet anarchy 24/7
<merlino> lol
<merlino> the iraa tries to charge people 2000 dollars per illegal song they have....
<Insomniac-> ira or riaa? ;)
<merlino> that would put me at... about 4 million dollars
<merlino> riaa*
<merlino> 4 million bucks, i'd love for them to sue me for it... I'd just go to iraq and join the insurgency lol
<Insomniac-> wouldn't change anything though
<merlino> it'd be hilarious in its own though.
<Insomniac-> better to raise awareness and get politicians to change the copyright laws to include fair use and all that
<merlino> "former american outraged by copyright laws joins terrorist insurgency in iraq"
<merlino> Insomniac-: im telling you man... the soviet union never collapsed, they just went into hiding and found a new way to attack americans.They called it Mc Donalds.
<Insomniac-> now there's a conspiracy theory i haven't heard before
<merlino> Insomniac-: funny isn't it?
<merlino> Insomniac-: being fat will be the leading cause of death in like 30 years here in the FSA
<Insomniac-> that's a culture problem, not a capitalism vs communism thing
<Insomniac-> s/culture/cultural/
<merlino> Insomniac-: i know, but i just made a snicker about it... they found an easy way to kill us, make us eat.
<merlino> Insomniac-: its bad here man... I heard that a group of obese people planned to sue ford for making the seatbelts too small to fit around their massive guts.
<Insomniac-> sounds like a film script for a movia troma could make
<Insomniac-> hahaha
<merlino> i doubt ford expected them to be as big as the damn car they were driving though.
<Insomniac-> "i can't fit into a normal seat on an airplane and they want to charge me extra, i'm sueing!"
<DJ_Mer_> lmao... thats classic.
<Insomniac-> the whole claim culture is weird
<Insomniac-> you can't keep blaming other people for your problems
<DJ_Mer_> its disgsuting... because along with the obesity comes the people who pretend they aren't... specifically some of the morbitly large woman.
<DJ_Mer_> and its disgusting when a woman that could barely fit in a parachute shows too much skin
<DJ_Mer_> they are making cloths that once only girls who were fit to wear them could fit in.
<DJ_Mer_> the other day I was at a mall and this woman who was easily 300 pounds was wearing short shorts and a halter-top... i almost barfed breakfast back up.
<Insomniac-> lol
<DJ_Mer_> i mean that is the ultimate level of denial... trying to live like its not a problem.
<Insomniac-> it's not that bad over here
<Insomniac-> though still a problem
<DJ_Mer_> well because europeans can moderate their diets better...
<DJ_Mer_> your large drinks and fry's at mc donalds are the american small...
<Insomniac-> that and making more sensible choices
<Insomniac-> i haven't walked into a mcdonalds or the like in over 2 years
<DJ_Mer_> im working on it, i went on a bindge when i moved to arizona and put on more weight than i ever imagined... but its coming off now... Haven't touched mc donalds in five months or any other fast food.
<DJ_Mer_> but its not hard to make better choices... these people who eat constently always say they are always hungry... if they simply drank plenty of water they wouldn't be hungry all through the night.
<bunnymon_nhb> Ok I have Azureus, how do I connect to download kubuntu?
<Insomniac-> bunnymon: download the torrent file
<Insomniac-> looks like there's no torrent for the cd versions
<bunnymon_nhb> Insomniac: Is there a server to connect or a search in the program?
<Insomniac-> bunnymon_nhb: you can download the torrent file for the dvd version on kubuntu.org
<bunnymon_nhb> I don't have a dvd burner, just a cd version.
<DJ_Mer_> mm elvis
<Insomniac-> there doesn't seem to be a cd torrent
<Insomniac-> you can find ftp/http downloads on http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<bunnymon_nhb> great.  My ISP likes to diconnect everyso often and I have to restart downloads from beginning.
<Insomniac-> oh
<Insomniac-> there are torrent files on the http/ftp sites
<burepe1> ? Can someone walk me through setting up a static ip? I have done it before but last time i did it I messed up my system, so I just want to do it tandem this time
<Insomniac-> check the mirrors
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: man this apple is great
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: i bought it in mexico... everything but the economy is better in mexico lol
<Insomniac-> hong kong is nice for electronics
<Insomniac-> they have a lot of stuff not available here
<Insomniac-> blu ray players, dvd mp3 portable players
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: mexico for food drinks woman cars and TV's
<bunnymon_nhb> I found a torrent file, why is it 25k?
<Insomniac-> bunnymon_nhb: it's merely a description of the file and where to find it
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: I WANTED TO TELL HIM THAT
<Insomniac-> bunnymon_nhb: open the torrent in azureus
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: frickin euro's always one step ahead
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: ;)
<Insomniac-> you help him, i'll order my new pc :)
<bunnymon_nhb> How do I open it up, from a web browser?
<KubuntuPot> good morning all
<DJ_Mer_> lmao Insomniac- i got somethinfg funny for you to read.
<DJ_Mer_> (01:34:22) T3h Wiz0rd: amarok is the best media manager i've ever used
<DJ_Mer_> (01:34:33) T3h Wiz0rd: its like itunes on steroids and angry over its tax return
<burepe1> what is the remove directory command
<burepe1> ] ?
<DJ_Mer_> rm -B isn't it?
<aftertaf> rm -rf
<DJ_Mer_> meh i suck
<bunnymon_nhb> Insomniac: I just did it.  I'm getting the CD installer ISO.
<Insomniac-> bunnymon_nhb :)
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: you look like you need some soviet radio :-D
<bunnymon_nhb> Insomniac: Does Azureus auto restart if I have to reconnect?
<Insomniac-> yes if you leave it running
<burepe1> I mounted a harddrive but it is not showing up in media:/
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: i've got a problem with my speakers atm
<DJ_Mer_> bummer its a radio head songs
<burepe1> will that not show up until I edit fstab?
<bunnymon_nhb> Insomniac: Thanx.
<bunnymon_nhb> later yall, need sleep.
<burepe1> When you umount a device does it always reply "umount: /dev/hdb1: not mounted"?
<DJ_Mer_> :-(
<DJ_Mer_> I can't get irssi to install to kubuntu
<burepe1> it seems to mount and umount fine but I thought  it was telling me, "can't umount because it's not mounted"  am i wrong?
<DJ_Mer_> how do i get irssi working on kubuntu?
<Insomniac-> install it?
<Insomniac-> using irssi right now
<Insomniac-> burepe1: check your fstab
<DJ_Mer_> its not working for me
<Insomniac-> enabled universe and multiverse?
<DJ_Mer_> yup
<DJ_Mer_>   irssi: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8a-1) but it is not installable
<DJ_Mer_>          Depends: perl (>= 5.8.7-8) but 5.8.7-5ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<DJ_Mer_> those are my errors
<Insomniac-> weird
<Insomniac-> i had no problems installing.. well anything so far
<DJ_Mer_> iunno what could be causing that.
<burepe1> Insomniac-: I didn't add anything to the fstab yet. What am I checking for?
<Insomniac-> the media mountpoint
<Insomniac-> see if the line is correct and the mountpoint exists
<burepe1> there is no line
<burepe1> if i do sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/120baby should that make a line in fstab?
<Insomniac-> no that'll just mount it
<burepe1> yeah
<Insomniac-> fstab lists what you want the system to mount at boot time
<burepe1> thats what I was trying to explain
<Insomniac-> and other stuff like what users can mount
<burepe1> (17:40:09) burepe1: I mounted a harddrive but it is not showing up in media:/
<burepe1> (17:40:50) burepe1: will that not show up until I edit fstab?(17:45:03) burepe1: When you umount a device does it always reply "umount: /dev/hdb1: not mounted"?(17:46:08) burepe1: it seems to mount and umount fine but I thought  it was telling me, "can't umount because it's not mounted"  am i wrong?
<burepe1> That"s what I was trying to ask
<burepe1> I haven't edited fstab yet
<burepe1> I wanna make sure this is not a problem
<Insomniac-> brb i need to make a phone call
<burepe1> Can someone walk me through setting up a static ip? I have done it before but last time i did it I messed up my system, so I just want to do it tandem this time
<DJ_Mer_> http://www.pittsburghlive.com/photos/1112bish-a.jpg << lol
<burepe1> i have the repositories set up but what are the packages i need to view windows video and audio?
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: ISN'T ALIVE
<dushkin> Hello.
<dushkin> I'm trying to compile something here
<DJ_Mer_> dushkin: hows that coming along?
<dushkin> Very very bad.
<DJ_Mer_> dushkin: sounds like my marriage
<dushkin> Well, it's probably close
<dushkin> I need the Xorg SDK
<dushkin> But I have no idea which package it's in.
<DJ_Mer_> me either.
<dushkin> Any ideas about where I should start my search?
<DJ_Mer_> google
<dushkin> Tried that, it's mainly crap. Doesn't apt-get have a good search engine?
<DJ_Mer_> yes sir.. Apt-cache search
<dushkin> It's quite a puzzle.
<Insomniac-> doesn't seem to be a package
<Insomniac-> see if debian has one and borrow that one
<Insomniac-> or see if the xorg site has .deb's for the sdk
<Insomniac-> my imapd broke at a bad time :/
<Insomniac-> that's what i get for using alpha software
<dushkin> Insomniac-: Are you sure we don't have it? Seems quite stupid to me
<Insomniac-> no i'm just sure i can't find it
<dushkin> Maybe under another name.
<DJ_Mer_> amarok keeps crashing when i load mp3 files
<DJ_Mer_> or certain ones
<dushkin> "Unable to compile wacdump without ncurses environment"
<dushkin> *yawn* But I'm quite sure I have the ncurses environment..
<Insomniac-> configure --use-ncurses= ?
<dushkin> Insomniac-: It refuses to believe me
<Insomniac-> when brute force doesn't solve your problem you're not using enough
<dushkin> Kubuntu is driving me crazy.
<dushkin> How does one find which package a specific file belongs to?
<kkathman> dushkin:  like what?
<burepe1> how can i tell if my comp is 386, 586 or 686?
<izaki> burepe1: Do you know wich processor does it have?
<izaki> burepe1: Brand or anything?
<kkathman> burepe1: do you know what processor it has?
<burepe1> it is  old japanese sony viao pcv-j11v5
<izaki> How old?
<izaki> 4/5 years?
<izaki> 686
<burepe1> no idea
<burepe1> it had win98 on it
<burepe1> it is 686?
<izaki> Mmmm...
<izaki> Why do you need to know?
<izaki> Probably it is...
<burepe1> install mplayer. there are 3 versions
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: !!!!!!
<izaki> 386 will work with anything... But if you want some extra performance, try 686...
<izaki> If it doesn't work, 586 ;)
<izaki> It won't hurt.
<burepe1> cool'
<burepe1> thanks
<Insomniac-> T3hWiz0rd?
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: i think the cast just croaked lol
<Insomniac-> what cast?
<burepe1> Can someone walk me through setting up a static ip? I have done it before but last time i did it I messed up my system, so I just want to do it tandem this time
<hugelmopf> dushkin: are you still there? you will need development packages of specific packages that you want to compile against (e.g. libncurses5-dev)
<dushkin> hugelmopf: I know that, the ncurses problem was a piece of cake.
<dushkin> hugelmopf: The X.org SDK is what's bothering me now.
<hugelmopf> dushkin: i am not exactly sure what the "x.org sdk" is
<dushkin> My guess: headers + possibly other dev stuff.
<dushkin> hugelmopf: I've been looking around and seems like nobody really has it.
<monad> hi... tried to install breezy on a machien with scsi disk and an old board, got kernel panics all over, was told to try hoary, now it won'T boot off the cd and when i force it, it says: unable to mount root via nfs
<Hazel> what is the password for root in kubuntu live-cd??
<monad> Hazel: there is none
<Hazel> but it ask me for a password
<monad> Hazel: try sudo passwd root
<monad> and set one
<Hazel> yes, it works...
<monad> ok
<burepe1> What are the minimun specs to watch a dvd?
<monad> so... can anyone tell me why this machine tries to boot via nfs when there'S a cd in the drive?
<monad> burepel: what specs, graphics?
<burepe1> I got an old vaio and the guys at the store said it would be fine to watch a dvd if i had the max memory. the comp is really old. I got it for 50 bucks it is a vaio PVC-J11v5 with celeron 600MHz and 256 sdram
<burepe1> but I am watching a dvd and it is so choppy
<hugelmopf> burepe1: you have to turn on dma for the dvd drive
<burepe1> what is dma?
<hugelmopf> burepe1: i am looking for the correct wiki page right now
<burepe1> I found it
<burepe1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<burepe1> thanks
<hugelmopf> yes, that is what you need.
<_jonas> Anyone familiar with Ktorrent?
<hugelmopf> _jonas: yes.
<_jonas> hugelmopf: What do I do when the tracker is inactivated, and cant download?
<hugelmopf> _jonas: as far as i know, there is nothing you can do about that. wait til the tracker is back up?
<salva> hi everybody!
<_jonas> hugelmopf: I've had problems with all the files ever since I formatted the HD two weeks ago. Could this be normal?
<hugelmopf> _jonas: sounds strange indeed. try for example the knoppix one, it is a good test case.
<_jonas> hugelmopf: Will do, thanks!
<T3hWiz0rd> is Insomniac- alive?
<monad> hi... can someone help me with the manual partitioning on the breezy cd? i'm used to fdisk and don't know how to do this
<Insomniac-> T3hWiz0rd: barely
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: getting tired?
<Insomniac-> yah
<T3hWiz0rd> i just got oreos w00t
<Insomniac-> just transferred the money for my new system
<monad> hello... please... partitioning help someone?
<T3hWiz0rd> and might add.... these oreos are a-frickin-mazing
<Insomniac-> monad: just create the partitions you need?
<monad> Insomniac-: i don't know how to use this awful interface, i normally use fdisk, make a small boot partition, some swap and / for the rest
<Insomniac-> monad: i didn't either but i figured it out in a few minutes
<monad> Insomniac-: you seem to be a very smart person
<Insomniac-> i'd prefer the install cd had several tty's
<Insomniac-> so oh well
<monad> so... should i "configure the LVM"?
<Insomniac-> not unless you want to use lvm
<hugelmopf> monad: not for a normal setup
<monad> i don'T
<Insomniac-> s/so/but/
<monad> but when i choose to manually insert a partitioning scheme, it just jumps back to the menu
<hugelmopf> there should a point like "manual configuration of partitions", where you can create/delete/... partitions and specify which filesystem you want on them and where you want to mount them
<hugelmopf> monad: that's strange
<monad> hugelmopf: yes, but as i wrote, nothing happens when i choose this
<Insomniac-> monad: sounds like your cd is broken, did you check the md5sum?
<monad> Insomniac-: i don't think so... worked fine on another machine
<DJ_Mer_> dunnanananana!
<DJ_Mer_> soomoene switched names again
<hugelmopf> monad: is it possible that the bottom line is missing and you are accidently hitting cancel or something like this?
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: "i wanna be on you" - what movie is this from?
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: doesn't ring a bell
<DJ_Mer_> :-O!
<DJ_Mer_> anchorman
<monad> hugelmopf: don't think so... wait a sec, i'll try a hoary cd
<Insomniac-> hugelmopf: error between the keyboard and the chair? ;)
<monad> harhar
<DJ_Mer_> :-)
<monad> strange.... won't recognize the hoary cd
<Insomniac-> maybe the cdrom drive is broken
<DJ_Mer_> lmao
<DJ_Mer_> mybe he plugged the floppy IDE cable into it
<monad> Insomniac-: i hope not, i just exchanged the disk because it produced nothing but I/O errors
<DJ_Mer_> ohh man, that was the most embarrassing screw up i ever did.
<Insomniac-> lol
<monad> Insomniac-: but then it wouldn't read the breezy cd, which it does
<DJ_Mer_> i finally took a realllll good look and was like "whoa! how the hell did i do that"
<Insomniac-> monad: i've experienced problems like this with flaky ide cables/broken cdrom drives
<DJ_Mer_> and by plugging in the floppy IDE
<hugelmopf> monad: these problems are not very easy to solve on IRC, because it takes a bit of trial and error
<monad> Insomniac-: this is a brand new machine
<Insomniac-> monad: that doesn't mean anything
<monad> i just built in a new harddrive ten minutes ago, the cables seem ok
<Insomniac-> if anything it means it's not tested yet
<hugelmopf> Insomniac-: if parts of the installer work, the CD seems to be alright?
<DJ_Mer_> hugelmopf: not awlays... could be corrupted or missing data
<Insomniac-> hugelmopf: not always
<Insomniac-> and if the cd is alright, it could be a hardware issue
<DJ_Mer_> and if its neither, its you
<monad> it really seems the disk is not recognized. i don'T get any error msgs though
<Insomniac-> first thing i do with new machines is test everything
<monad> just when i choose to manually partition, there is no disk to choose
<DJ_Mer_> WAEFKI
<DJ_Mer_> thats the best solution
<monad> Insomniac-: and how do you test?
<DJ_Mer_> WAEFKI
<hugelmopf> have fun trying
<Insomniac-> monad: run cpu/ram/disk i/o test
<Insomniac-> s
<monad> where from :-P
<DJ_Mer_> monad: WAEFKI
<monad> DJ_Mer_: what's that
<Insomniac-> monad: memtest86 and the like
<DJ_Mer_> monad: WHEN ALL ELSE FALES KICK IT
<DJ_Mer_> fails*
<monad> DJ_Mer_: oh... already did that
<Insomniac-> monad: google for "ultimate boot cd"
<monad> or return to gentoo
<Insomniac-> it has alot of testing/configging tools
<DJ_Mer_> and while you are googling that... get "richard simmons roast beef" i need the recepie
<Insomniac-> monad: if you're convinced the cds are fine (check the md5sums) it could very well be a hardware issue
<Insomniac-> that or the error between the keyboard and the chair mentioned above
<monad> ...
<monad> the cd is should be ok, as i said, i installed on another machine
<monad> the hd was broken, i just built in a new one
<monad> and for between chair an monitor... you could be right
<monad> but i don'T have testing tools for that
<DJ_Mer_> i am really getting tired
<monad> ok... magic magic... the disk is there... not how to create boot, swap and /?
<monad> boot and root work fine, but where can i choose to have some 600MB of swap?
<monad> wtf... everything worked fine, now i got and I/O error and a msg that creating the swap partition failed
<Insomniac-> hardware test you must
<monad> hardware kick i must
<monad> what are the odds of two hds failing in a row
<Insomniac-> it could be something else
<monad> so is there anything i can do at the moment?
<monad> does the BIOS have any useful info?
<Insomniac-> i'm not going to repeat myself again ;)
<monad> yes father
<monad> sorry father
<ilba7r> monad what is your problem
<monad> partitioning the disk fails, I/O error, cannot write the swap partition
<ilba7r> so you are still in the installation or do you have a working sys
<monad> installation
<monad> could it be the guys at the store jumpered the devices wrong?
<ilba7r> monad do you see both harddisks in the bios?
<ilba7r> it might not be the installer at all as you pointed
<monad> bios says: primary ide master not detected, primary slave hard disk, secondary master atapi cd rom
<ilba7r> if you are familiar with hardware than you should check the connections
<ilba7r> sometimes a loose cable but most of the time as you said a roung jumper
<monad> ilba7r: the connections are ok, i just plugged a new disk today. but the primary master not detected thing confuses me. shouldn't that be the disk?
<ilba7r> i had a problem like that when you have a master and slave
<monad> instead of being primary slave
<ilba7r> both were not detected due to jumper prob
<monad> ilba7r: it says "primary slave hard disk"
<LeeJunFan> monad: how many HD's do you have?
<monad> only one
<ilba7r> monad so what is it about the jumpers you were talking about
<LeeJunFan> monad: then your jumpers are wrong, it should be detected as your primary master, not your primary slave. Are you familiar with jumpers on a hd?
<ilba7r> did you plud a hard disk and unplugged it again
<monad> yes
<ilba7r> than ya most probably the jumpers of the harddisk is set to be slave
<monad> LeeJunFan: did it once, years ago, now it looks like :|::
<ilba7r> you need to take the harddisk and look at the proper jumper connection. Normally illustrated with diagrams on the harddisk
<monad> ilba7r: already looked, no pictures :-)
<Insomniac-> still it should make no difference if it's the only device on the cable
<ilba7r> did you take the harddisk completely out
<LeeJunFan> monad: right, on top of your HD should be illustrations of how to set the jumpers, unfortunately you need to take it all the way out to see them, unless you know exactly what model/brand you have you can probably get that info online.
<monad> of course, i just put it on two hours ago, fresh from the plastic
<ilba7r> not if he specified it as slave. The default will work or specify as master
<LeeJunFan> chances are you should either have the jumper closest to the power supply or take it off to set master.
<monad> ech, i hate trying to get those plastic thingies out...
<arafat> how can i check with dpkg which dependencies a .deb file has? found nothing usefull in the man pages...
<LeeJunFan> arafat: use apt-cache show [package] 
<LeeJunFan> arafat: of course that will only show the first layer of deps, for each package listed in the deps for the package you check may have deps of it's own.
<arafat> LeeJunFan: the package i want to check is not in the kubuntu repositories!
<arafat> it's skype:-)
<arafat> any idea?
<LeeJunFan> arafat: sorry, dunno.
<ilba7r> looking at dpkg manual now there is a depend option
<arafat> ilba7r: really? how is this option called?
<ULI666> hi all
<arafat> ah! ok, found it myself...:-)
<ilba7r> it will just give you warning about dependencies
<ilba7r> i guess a dirty way to do it is dpkg -i dpended -fakeroot
<ilba7r> will simulate installtion at least you do not give it root privlages do not know if it will work though
<ilba7r> arafat i think skype is in the repos
<ilba7r> why you need to install from binary?
<ilba7r> yes it si in the repositories
<arafat> really? in which one?
<ilba7r> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<ilba7r> just add the extra ones
<ilba7r> i will check though in which one it is
<arafat> well... i have them added...
<ilba7r> ah sorry i have it from another repso
<mwe> I don't believe skype is in the official repos
<arafat> can you tell me whioch one it is?
<mwe> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<ilba7r> i did not install it arafat so do not know if it might bread some dependencies
<arafat> i'll try it out and tell you:.-) thanks!
<ilba7r> qnext is better
<ilba7r> thats the one i use and do not need installation arafat
<ilba7r> its java application
<arafat> but it is not compatible with skype, isnt it?
<ilba7r> aha your friends use skype than ok no it is not compatable
<arafat> right:-)
<nacho> hy
<nacho> i have a problem trying to install any package
<nacho> it says i have dependences corrupt o wrong
<ilba7r> nacho are you installing from the official repositories
<nacho> libvarconf-1.0c2  says error
<nacho> want to see me source.list?i will paste it
<ilba7r> no need i just asked if you are installing from official or not
<ilba7r> but if you want to paste use the pastebin do not paste here
<nacho> ok
<nacho> http://pastebin.com/465146 here it is
<ilba7r> ok seem ok though i did not see the multiverse
<ilba7r> do you use synaptic or apt-get
<ilba7r> or kynaptic
<nacho> synaptic
<nacho> i used it yesterday
<ilba7r> ok try reload first
<ilba7r> than retry mark all upgrades
<ilba7r> and install again
<ilba7r> maybe a server was down and you did not have a complete download
<nacho> when i am entering synaptics
<nacho> it says i have a package broken
<nacho> 1 package
<ilba7r> ok select edit
<ilba7r> than fix broken package
<nacho> it is libvarconf-1.0c2
<ilba7r> from the menu select edit>fix broken packages
<ilba7r> this will fix it for you
<nacho> i have an error trying to fix it
<nacho> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvarconf-1.0c2_0.6.2-2ubuntu3_i386.deb: intentando sobreescribir `/usr/lib/libvarconf-1.0.so.2.0.0'
<nacho> it says it can t overwrite
<claus> how do i load a saved profile in konqueror?
<claus> there's only a save option
<ilba7r> do you have any forced versions nacho
<nacho> how i can know it?
<ilba7r> did you install anypackage that is not in the official repos
<nacho> i dont know
<ilba7r> if you installed it by downloading it as .deb file and used dpkg -i
<ilba7r> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<ilba7r> nacho i know that you do not have the multiverse in your repos follow this link to add it than use reload from synaptic
<claus> what do i need to install to play mp3 files?
<ilba7r> and try the fix procedure again
<ilba7r> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<claus> thanks!
<ilba7r> ur welcomed :)
<hugelmopf> nacho: you can do a "dpkg -S /usr/lib/libvarconf-1.0.so.2.0.0" to find out, which package owns that file, which it wants to overwrite.
<fabsoft> hi
<fabsoft> anyone using kde 3.5 ?
<hugelmopf> fabsoft: yes.
<fabsoft> kpdf always crashes
<hugelmopf> fabsoft: it is a known bug in the latest update to kubuntus kde 3.5 packages
<fabsoft> ah, i hope their fix it almoast possible
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:hugelmopf] : Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (KPDF is broken in the latest packages though) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<fabsoft> hehe
<hugelmopf> there have been lots of people asking this question ;-)
<fabsoft> i ave kde from kubuntu rep of kde only
<fabsoft> in breezy too
<hugelmopf> oh... i just see that there is an update to kpdf, let's see if that fixes it.
<fabsoft> ok, i trying just now
<hugelmopf> yes, it is fixed!
<fabsoft> all kdegraphics seem to be upgradeable
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:hugelmopf] : Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<fabsoft> Preconfiguring packages ...
<hugelmopf> yes, same here.
<fabsoft> yeah, now it works fine
<fabsoft> manteiners faster that feebacks eheh
<fabsoft> than
<claus> how do i load a saved profile in konqueror?
<claus> there's only a save option for profiles
<hugelmopf> fabsoft: seems like the fix is very new: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20930
<hugelmopf> claus: in the settings menu you don't have something like "load profiles ->"?
<hugelmopf> -s
<claus> hugelmopf: no, thats why i'm asking
<fabsoft> --profile <profile>       Profile to open
<fabsoft> konqueror --profile
<hugelmopf> well, but that is a bit awkward. claus: is this kde-3.5 or 3.4?
<claus> hugelmopf: i dont really know. its the version that came with the official kubuntu 5.10 installation cd
<BlueEagle> hugelmopf: Not really. You can create different launchers depending on wich profile you want to use.
<hugelmopf> ok, then it is 3.4. i believe that under kubuntu with kde-3.4 i also did not have that option, but i have no idea, why they removed it. in 3.5 it is there.
<claus> so i need to upgrade it
<claus> but i dont know how :)
<claus> i'm a complete (k)ubuntu newbie
<hugelmopf> claus: as complete newbie you might want to stay with the officially released packages and find out how to load profiles ;-)
<hugelmopf> claus: otherwise you have to add this line: "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" to /etc/apt/sources.list and update.
<claus> hmmm, then i rather stay with the official released packages :)
<fabsoft> in kde 3.5 kate also changed, now always open multiple istances
<ilba7r> hugelmopf why isn't kde35 in the regular repos?
<ilba7r> is it because between releases ubuntu freezes its packages and only update security issues?
<Phillemann> A friend of mine wants to install kubuntu but he has a rather annoying raid controller. Can kubuntu handle raid controllers during install?
<fabsoft> obviusly
<claus> Phillemann: just give it a try and you'll see if it works or not :)
<Klouse> is there a tool that checks a pop3 server every 5 minutes if there a new mails available?
<thoreauputic> fetchmail -c
<thoreauputic> you can use it withthe gkrellm monitor app for instance (I do that)
<Klouse> i usually fetch my emails with thunderbird.. is it difficult to set-up fetchmail?
<Riddell> Klouse: kmail
<Klouse> Riddell: err, actually i dont want to change my mail client
<thoreauputic> Klouse: fetchmail is installed by default afaik - but it's CLI of course: as Riddell says, you can usually configure your mail client to check for you at intervals
<Klouse> thoreauputic: thats true. but thunderbird has no option for close it into the systray.. so i have to let it open all the time :(
<thoreauputic> hmmm - sorry I don't know thunderbird - I use Sylpheed mostly
<thoreauputic> Klouse: there are certainly little utilities that pop up mail notifications - the really old one is called "biff" ;)
<thoreauputic> Klouse: apt-cache search mail | grep  notification
<thoreauputic> kbiff - KDE mail notification utility
<Klouse> let me test it :)
<thoreauputic> apt-cache show kbiff  <-- it docks in the panel apparently
<thoreauputic> obviously I haven't tried it ;-)
<Klouse> yes, i think thats what i'm looking for :)
<Klouse> thanks
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> apt-cache search is your friend!
<Klouse> ahh it needs an email client to check for new mails
<saif> hola
<saif> alguien me envia un privado porfa
<BlueGhost> hello
<BlueGhost> Anyone know how I can tell kubuntu what type of monitor I have.  Currently I can only get 60hz, and that strains my eyes.
<BlueGhost> I know I need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but I don't know what to put there.
<hussam> Hi, I need help with printing. Using CUPS, I can print from firefox and other programs but not from any kde program.
<hussam> when I try to print from a kde program, I get this error: "Error while reading filter description for true. Empty command line received"
<BlueGhost> Hussam: Somehow I don't think there are many people here other than newbies like us
<thoreauputic> BlueDevil: a better way is to run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hussam> still printing from non kde programs works
<hussam> BlueGhost: oh
<BlueGhost> I may be wrong.
<thoreauputic> BlueDevil: you can choose your vert and horiz refresh rates etc  - do you have the monitor manual?
<BlueGhost> I think you may be talking to me...I have the monitor problem.
<thoreauputic> BlueDevil: erm - yes that's why your name appears on eacch line :)
<thoreauputic> BlueDevil:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> hah sorry
* thoreauputic blushes
<thoreauputic> BlueGhost: bad tab completion :/
<BlueGhost> I of course don't have the manual, but I know it can do better than 60hz.  I am looking on Samsung's site now but they don't have much.  I'll google it.
<thoreauputic> BlueGhost: the command I gave you should give you options for reconfiguring it
<BlueGhost> thanks.  I'll give it a try.  First let me see if I can find out which frequencies this thing supports.
<BlueGhost> I love google!  Drag, best it can do at 1600x1200 is 68.  Guess I am stuck with 1200x1024.  Good thing I have 4 desktops :)
<BlueGhost> Got bounced.  thoreauputic, when I run the command, I get 'xserver.xorg is not installed and no info is available.
<thoreauputic> BlueDevil: are you running breezy? ( 5.10)
<BlueGhost> Yes.  Ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop package.
<thoreauputic> BlueDevil: ah a typo I think :  xserver-xorg ,, not xserver.xorg
<thoreauputic> dash not dot :)
<BlueGhost> oops. Duh.
<thoreauputic> computers are pedantic ;)
<BlueGhost> that's better.
* thoreauputic takes a coffee break
<BlueGhost> damn, math.  128MB in K...hmm calculator time.
<thoreauputic> ! 128 * 1024
<ubotu> 131072
<BlueGhost> i get 154112...
<BlueGhost> my bad.
<BlueGhost> too late now.  Guess I get to to the command over.
<BlueGhost> ok, done.  Can I restart X without having to reboot, or better just to reboot?
<thoreauputic> restart X
<BlueGhost> how?
<thoreauputic> no need to reboot
<thoreauputic> ctrl-alt-backspace
<thoreauputic> BlueGhost: any better ?
<BlueGhost> thereauputic, thanks.  this is much better.  (Didn't know restarting X would kill all my programs.  Should have thought so though)  At least I am learning.
<thoreauputic> BlueDevil: heh - I should have warned you but you were too quick :)
<BlueGhost> Now all I need is a good program for leeching from the usenet (don't say pan) and I can dump Windows.
<_ganymed> hallo
<shmoolik> helllo
<_ganymed> i have a problem with impress in kubuntu 5.10. it's damn slow...
<shmoolik> how can i add my mount hdd to Storage Media ?
<_ganymed> i wanna watch a ppt, which is quiet demanding...
<_ganymed> quite
<BlueGhost> Thanks.  I now have to figure out if I can handle 1600x1200 at 65hz or stick with 1280x1024 at 75.  I think I will choose the latter (for now).  The text is small enough as it is.
<DeepBlueGhost> Ah ha, a nick not already owned!
<thoreauputic> DeepBlueGhost: register your nick then
<thoreauputic>   /msg nickserv register
<DeepBlueGhost> thanks.  was about to ask
<thoreauputic> you need a password too
<thoreauputic>  /msg nickserv register <your password>
<DeepBlueGhost> registered.
<thoreauputic> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<DeepBlueGhost> I think I need to read a bit more about IRC and of course about Unix... Been using linux now for a whole week.  Had distroitis until I found kubuntu.
<thoreauputic> a whole week ? You only have like 10 years of learning ahead of you then ;-)
<DeepBlueGhost> well, it keeps my mind healthy.  At keast it gives me something to do, and more importantly, get away from a monopoly.
<shmoolik> hello
<shmoolik> someone here?
<thoreauputic> DeepBlueGhost: of course - actually it seems the more I learn the more I realise how much I don't know about *nix
<thoreauputic> shmoolik: no, you're all alone :)
<shmoolik> :)
<DeepBlueGhost> I feel the same with Dutch.  I'm an American stuck in Holland.
<thoreauputic> DeepBlueGhost: ah - I hear Dutch is a tricky language :)
<shmoolik> does any one here knows how can i add my mount HDD to media storage ?
<thoreauputic> shmoolik: I don't quite follow the question
<DeepBlueGhost> Sometimes.  It's not too bad.  Hey, I can answer that one.  shmook edit fstab.
<thoreauputic> shmoolik: do you mean how to mount a hard drive?
<samu2> isn't KDE's start menu supposed to have some function where it lists the most used programs?
<DeepBlueGhost> hdd is USUALLY a CDROM, but can be a hard drive.. (1,1)
<thoreauputic> DeepBlueGhost: yes, but HDD is also an abbreviation for hard disk drive...
<thoreauputic> hence confusion..
<shmoolik> thoreauputic: no i have mounted them
<shmoolik> thoreauputic:  i have add them to mnt folder :)
<thoreauputic> shmoolik: so what are you trying to achieve exactly?
<shmoolik> but now i want to add them to system:/media path
<shmoolik> <system:/media>
<DeepBlueGhost> double mount?
<thoreauputic> shmoolik: I have no idea what you are talking about, sorry
<DeepBlueGhost> I think he wants another mount point for the drive.
<shmoolik> open konqer and put in adders <system:/media>
<shmoolik> Konqueror*
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<shmoolik> wait  i will send a SS
<DeepBlueGhost> is taking a coffee break
<shmoolik> http://img492.imageshack.us/img492/8271/snapshot25te.jpg
<shmoolik> here i want to see my mount points here :)
<_ganymed> cu later
<DeepBlueGhost> smoolik: cool desktop.  Where are you?  17:46?
<shmoolik> thank
<shmoolik> BUT i still don't find how to add my mout poits to MEDIA STPRAGE FOLDER :S
<DeepBlueGhost> do you want it to automount?
<shmoolik> what do umean by automount ?
<DeepBlueGhost> I mean that it's there when you boot up (all the time)
<shmoolik> my hdd r automounted on bootup ....
<DeepBlueGhost> So what's the problem?
<DeepBlueGhost> Sorry, 5:00, gotta go...
<shmoolik> i want to c them on Media Storage
<monad> hi... how can i switch off kdm permanently? is there something like rc-update?
<Riddell> monad: sudo apt-get remove kdm
<monad> riddell: really? i remember sth different
<bipolar> now that I've installed kubuntu-desktop, is there an easy way to remove all teh gnome stuff?
<Riddell> bipolar: sudo apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0
<bipolar> Riddell: ahh... I didn't think of that. Thanks!
<JabberWokky> I just got a new laptop - is there a way to dump the list of packages installed on my old system such that I can apt-get install `cat list` them?
<Riddell> dpkg --get-selections
<Riddell> and --set-selections
<JabberWokky> Why, oh, why do I always forget about dpkg?  Thanks.
<thoreauputic> monad: IRC ing as root isn't very clever, you know
<monad> hi... something strange with adept, even when i login as root and start it, it tells me i haveto be root and it runs in read only mode
<monad> thoreau: i know, don't ask, my professor'S machine, he works exclusively as root
<thoreauputic> monad: then your professor isn't very clever either ;)
<monad> well...
<thoreauputic> never mind
<monad> thanks anyway
<monad> so, why do i get this strange message from adept... i tried an update now, and it works, even though it told me it won't
<thoreauputic> try kdesu adept
<thoreauputic> but if you are already root, seems a bit pointless...
<djib> is there a program to open and modify sqlite databases ?
<monad> my prof has a lot of c programs which depend on huge shellscripts that reference gcc - how do i symlink that to point to gcc-4.0?
<Chousuke> hm
<hara> http://cgi.4chan.org/f/src/Jingle_Bells_Reversed.swf
<Chousuke> I think you can use update-alternatives
<hara> that's a good site to test flashplayer
<sambagirl> i set my desktop display resolution to 800x600 everyday. why i cannot just set 1 time and make this my new default?
<Chousuke> hara: :|||
<hara> lol
<Chousuke> bastard.
<hara> my 2year old daughter freaked out after seeing that
<sambagirl> flash does not work for kubuntu, true?
<hara> it does, very well
<Chousuke> not veey well ;P
<Chousuke> very*
<sambagirl> no for me
<hara> scaringly well atleast
<Chousuke> the flash player is a piece of crap
<sambagirl> blah
<hara> eh, i meant the flash plugin for mozilla
<sambagirl> where can i get a flash player for kubuntu?
<sambagirl> the one i have not working.
<sambagirl> mozilla? not firefox?
<hara> firefox
<hara> mozilla firefox
<hara> 1.0.7 version
<_ganymed> hallo
<sambagirl> so what is so spooky about this? http://cgi.4chan.org/f/src/Jingle_Bells_Reversed.swf
<hara> lo
<sambagirl> i dont understand?
<hara> listen to the words when it's played in reverse
<sambagirl> lol
<sambagirl> lol
<hara> you got it?
<sambagirl> how i can do that?
<_ganymed> does anybody know which webhoster is "good"... i am surching for webspace and i have sth. - but it seems to be too good to be true
<hara> sambagirl: do what?
<sambagirl> nevermind i see now
<hara> mmkay
<sambagirl> mozilla crashed
<sambagirl> my stars
<darkheart> That was scary.
<darkheart> I didn't hear the message, but I'm too scared to listen to it again.
<ideafix> in tha hooods
<ideafix> lets shooot some hoops m8s ?
<hara> darkheart: put speakers on loud and play it again
<sambagirl> tv is fake.
<sambagirl> i watching the district, it is a big lie. i lived in DC.
<ideafix> any one has access to shipits DB ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<darkheart> hara: Hehe, I can't, I'm at work.
<ideafix> roflol
<ideafix> i cant gota iron my tux
<ideafix> hi there asiego
<ideafix> i see ego ?
<ideafix> _xiglet: is a roedent
<xigleth> say what ideafix ?
<ideafix> xigleth: say chees
<thoreauputic> ideafix: you are going the same way you went in #ubuntu - watch it
<ideafix> im shaling
<ideafix> shaking
<ideafix> omg noo nooo not the B word
<thoreauputic> stop trolling or you're out of here
<darkheart> I guess I was just never bored enough to run around IRC channels and try to get banned from them.
<ideafix> define trooling
<ideafix> thats why your heart is in the dark
<ideafix> any one in here into psytrance ?
* ideafix takes up its black boock 
<ideafix> ok gents nothing too see here move along
<ideafix> thoreauputic: do you use thor ?
<hara> what is this dapper flight?
<monad> where do i find the serverlist again?
<darkheart> monad: Sources?
<ideafix> have you seen that dude in slashdot saying that pricacy is a luxurie ?
<monad> darkheart: the file that says where apt-get looks
<darkheart> Slashdot sucks.
<ideafix> why ?
<darkheart> !tell monad about sources
<knubbe> is there a gui for creating symlinks?
<ideafix> why ? dose slashdot sucks ?
<darkheart> Cause they are a bunch of idiots that just post crap and start flame wars..gets old. But that is neither here nor there.
<monad> darkheart: so? not my machine and my first kubuntu install... someone told me there'S a config file somewhere, where it says which are restricted etc...
<darkheart> monad: Did you get the message ubotu sent you? The file is in /etc/apt/
<ideafix> darkheart yes we dont want to bring up that kind of stuff
<ideafix> its best to keep folks in the dark
<ideafix> what you cant see cant warm you :-9
<ideafix> im feeeling so much cool just being in here hehe
<ideafix> do you think that this latelly explosions at refineries are torror atacks
<darkheart> No, I think it's Portuguese people trying to scam money.
<thoreauputic> ideafix: if you can't be on topic, please leave
<ideafix> are you portugues ?
<ideafix> darkheart: you gota love this new privacy laws dont yha ?
<ideafix> so you can profile every body and put them in your little boxes
<ideafix> your very owne terror network
<ideafix> it must be as funn as playing nmorph
<ideafix> shape up their minds
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %ideafix!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Zv_oDD> Ok i'm a new user; why does kubuntu not set up the root password during intall, and how am i ment configure my computer now?
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> root is probably rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Zv_oDD> So in the the programs which ask for root password, i should just not enter anything?
<thoreauputic> enter your user password
<Zv_oDD> ooo
<thoreauputic> the first user has sudo rights
<Zv_oDD> ok
<bipolar> Zv_oDD: read up on that wiki page. it will explain it
<thoreauputic> it's the  same setup as mac OS-X basically
<Zv_oDD> hmm
<Zv_oDD> soo i click on the login manager and i entered my user password, and it didn't work
<Zv_oDD> why is this
<bipolar> Zv_oDD: did you read the wiki page?
<Zv_oDD> sigh
<Zv_oDD> no but i did google my question
<bipolar> Zv_oDD: the wiki page tells you all about it.
<thoreauputic> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Zv_oDD> i think they should have the information on the desktop by defualt, for new users
<bipolar> Zv_oDD: what asks for root password?
<bipolar> Zv_oDD: nothing should be asking for root password, it should be asking for *your* password
<sebastian> Well I tryed in #Apache and #ubuntu.  now i'll do this here to:
<sebastian> When I run Apache and put in my external IP address  I get a blank page.   I think the reason for this is, because I get my IP address from DHCP.  and that I need to set up a static ip address  for Ubuntu,  ,but   I am not sure how to do that.   I was told also that my multi boot with XP can still use DHCP.  and all other computers on the network can use DHCP.  and Ubuntu can use the static
<bipolar> sebastian: DHCP should not be a problem at all
<sebastian> yes, but I need to change from DHCP to static
<sebastian> and I am not sure how to do that
<sebastian> or I need to some how get  my external IP address.  to work with DHCP and Apache.  and I did the routher eariler
<thoreauputic> sebastian: you don't need to - you can use dyndns.org to point at your IP
<sebastian> router
<bipolar> sebastian: you are on an internal network, right?
<thoreauputic> sebastian: are you sure your ISP doesn't block port 80
<bipolar> sebastian: at home or at work?
<sebastian> at home
<sebastian> I don't think my ISP blocks port 80
<bipolar> sebastian: you want to run a public  website from home?
<thoreauputic> sebastian: is the server machine behind a router ?
<sebastian> I want to be able to run stuff from my Apache server running on Ubuntu when I want to.  and give people my extenral ip address or whatever.  so they can connect to it
<sebastian> some times
<sebastian> yes I am behind a router
<sebastian> router
<thoreauputic> sebastian: then you'll need to forward port 80
<sebastian> yes
<thoreauputic> to the server
<sebastian> well I did this thing in router config earlier
<sebastian> ,but it also says in the tutorial and what not for that router.  that I need to set a static ip address, but not sure how to do that
<sebastian> where's the program for changing DHCP to Static or whatever
<sebastian> and really this is the wrong channel for all this, but no help in Apache or Ubuntu.  and I am using Gnome at the moment.   haven't instaleld Kbuntu and other GUI's yet.  on to this new Ubuntu.  I got rid of and formatted my old one about a week ago
<darkheart> sebastian: That's a setting on your router.
<darkheart> sebastian: But you really shouldn't have to set a static IP to forward a port.
<sebastian> what's a setting on my router?
<darkheart> sebastian: DHCP or static IPs are something you set on your router.
<sebastian> well I don't want to mess around with the other computers.
<sebastian> since my Dad set all that up and well
<darkheart> Like I said, though, you shouldn't have to set a static IP to forward ports.
<darkheart> But you will have to tell your router that you want to forward port 80 to your computer's IP.
<haffe> Could somebody tell me if kompmgr works adequately on a radeon 9200se 128 mb ram, xp2000+ 512 mb ram.
<sebastian> I have done stuff with the router config
<sebastian> ,but nope no luck
<sebastian> really
<livio> hi at all
<livio> where i can find a graphical interfare for pppoe
<pagux> kppoe ?
<djib> hey, I'm looking for an application that displays all running applications at the same time, just like on mac OSX
<djib> I forgot the name
<djib> any idea ?
<ninHer> hi all
<hara> don't know about mac, but how about top?
<ismail> hi
<hara> or ksysguard
<hara> lo
<ismail> i wanna setup php5 to my kubuntu
<ismail> :(
<ismail> i download with adept
<ismail> but it doesnt work
<JabberWokky> I found a novel way to mess up your system -- I'm copying laptop a to laptop b, copied /etc/hosts, and now sudo won't work (can't see laptop b's hostname).  Whups.  init 1, or can anybody see another way of sudo'ing or changing /etc/hosts?
<JabberWokky> (Rebooting isn't a problem, I'm just curious if anybody has a nifty solution)
<djib> hara : no I'm not talking about top, but more of a graphical interface that shows thubnails all running applications when I launch it
<Zv_oDD> ubuntu would be that much better with root, seriosly linux is ment to have a root user
<JabberWokky> djib: Control ESC?
<JabberWokky> KDE's Process Table?
<ismail> i think rebooting is a problem for a server
<ismail> is there anybody can help me about php
<ismail> about installing php
<Zv_oDD> i would like to know aswell
<JabberWokky> ismail: Yes, that's actually what prompted the question.  Right now this is a desktop.  Next time it could be a server... although I'll likely create root on a server for this reason now.
<djib> JabberWokky: control esc doen't work on my pc
<hara> djib: it launches ksysguard which won't work if you don't have kde
<djib> oh no sorry it did work
<djib> it was just very slow
<djib> ok but there is no thumbnails
<hara> hold alt+tab
<djib> this program made all the applications kinda "zoom out" and so you could see them all
<djib> hara: not this either
<djib> it was not included in kde
<djib> I had to install it
<djib> but I don't remember the name
<hara> djib: http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/osxbar/main.php  ?
<djib> oh this sounds good
<ismail> ctrl esc is working in mine
<_ismail_> please help me
<_ismail_> if you dont help
<_ismail_> i must open windows
<_ismail_> :(
<_ismail_> i dont want
<_ismail_> but i need a working apache server
<sambagirl> how we can help you _ismail_
<djib> There is skippy...
<djib> which is more like what I am looking for
<djib> apparently the program is called 'expose' under mac OSX
<ClayG> hehe I found apache easier to set up on nix than windows, but I'm ssbackwards from most
<ClayG> AoP looks like you got everything squared away
<AoP> Mm
<AoP> Sorta
<ninHer> hi all
<theo> can anyone tell me how to install flash?
<darkheart> !tell theo about flash
<AoP> !tell AoP about java
<AoP> skill =o
<hara> !tell hara about java
<hara> nice
<livio> where i can find a graphical interface for pppoe
<theo> darkheart: thanx! ;)
<mornfall> what the... http://utnubu.alioth.debian.org/scottish/by_maint/me%40mornfall.net/large/libapt-front/
<mornfall> err, wrong chan :p
<darkheart> mornfall: Good, cause I checked the link and I was like 'what the...' too hehe.
<livio> where i can find a graphical interface for pppoe
<darkheart> livio: I thought someone recommended kpppoe? I dunno though, don't use pppoe
<_daniel> Hi. I just tried to install Amarok SVN, and I get an error about '/lib/libacl.la'. I have asked on #amarok, and they said try here
<kamesh> Hi all
<kamesh> anyone out there
<kamesh> ?????
<darkheart> Sometimes
<kamesh> I have a small problem..
<kamesh> I have updated my ubuntu to kubuntu and kde 3.5
<kamesh> and my computer has become really slow
<darkheart> kamesh: Sorry, I haven't upgraded to 3.5 yet =\
<hussam> When I try to print from a kde program, I get this error: "Error while reading filter description for true. Empty command line received". Is this a kde 3.4.3 bug?
<kamesh> Oh.. ok Thanks any way darkheart
<mzelem> anyone know where to go to determine the compatibility of hardware in kubuntu before you buy it?
<kamesh> I have another problem as well. I have debian as well as kubuntu installed in 2 seperate partitions. How can I access my debian partion in kubuntu and viceversa
<darkheart> mzelem: I didn't think you had to buy Kubuntu.
<manveru> hey, i've got a problem... someone sent me a virus but wine cannot execute it... :(
<wheeltpot> are there plans to add a panel item for updates soon ? ;-))
<darkheart> kamesh: Sorry, I can't help w/ that either ; ; but I'm sure there are some guides on the net if you google for that.
<nalioth> mzelem: help.ubuntu.com or www.kubuntu.org
<kamesh> I will check that out with google. and come back again if I have any problems.. Thanks once again darkheart,
<kamesh> :-)
<darkheart> =)
<Chairman_Wow> grep: /lib/libacl.la: No such file or directory
<Chairman_Wow> /bin/sed: can't read /lib/libacl.la: No such file or directory
<Chairman_Wow> libtool: link: `/lib/libacl.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<Chairman_Wow> Error creating ./amarok/src/libamarok.la. Exit status 1.
<Chairman_Wow> Riddell: I got sent over from #amarok to ask you this. My latest compilation of amarok-svn failed.
<Riddell> Chairman_Wow: install libacl1-dev?
<djk_> i'm trying to compile something and it requires Qt >=3, so what do i have to apt-get?
<darkheart> Riddell: In regards to the question just asked, what command would I use to search libapt for a package that contains <filename>?
<T3hWiz0rd> darkheart: apt-cache search
<nalioth> djk_: libqt*-dev
<T3hWiz0rd> just kidding iunno what im doing
<darkheart> T3hWiz0rd: That only searches for words in the names and descriptions of packages. I'm talking about finding the name of a file that's contained in a package.
<T3hWiz0rd> hmm
<nalioth> darkheart: install apt-file
<T3hWiz0rd> apt-cache search grep?
<darkheart> nalioth: Cool, thanks.
<darkheart> T3hWiz0rd: Hehe, that will still only give me what's inside the name and description fields ;)
<T3hWiz0rd> lol i know... i usck at life
<nalioth> darkheart: you'll need to "sudo apt-file update" first, and on occasion afterwards
<darkheart> nalioth: Okay, so apt-file doesn't use the same db as apt-get?
<darkheart> T3hWiz0rd: Hehe, lucky you cause it's not whether you suck or not, just whether you try or not.
<Xemanth> is there ubuntu package for putty?
<nalioth> yes, it does, but it searches inside for "tcl.h" or sdl.o etc
<darkheart> Xemanth: putty is windows only..don't need it on linux.
<T3hWiz0rd> darkheart: lol....
<T3hWiz0rd> darkheart: that sounds like something you'd tell someone with a disability...
<hussam> can somebody help me get printing to work in kde programs. It only works in non-kde programs
<Xemanth> darkheart: dude its not windows only
<T3hWiz0rd> darkheart: "its not that you can't walk but that you dream to walk"
<darkheart> nalioth: Okay.
<T3hWiz0rd> hats off to putty for making a Pocket PC version
<darkheart> T3hWiz0rd: Hehe, well, sometimes those disabled people teach us who are not disabled valuable lessons ;)
<Xemanth> darkheart: i have had it on debian
<T3hWiz0rd> darkheart: this is true... like the lady with no arms on rippleys !
<darkheart> Xemanth: You are right
<jenco> hello
<Riddell> darkheart: you'd use packages.ubuntu.com or packages.debian.org
<Viilis> hi
<Xemanth> darkheart: :)
<darkheart> Xemanth: But you should also realize that a simple google: putty will find your answer.
<darkheart> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<Riddell> darkheart: or if you have it installed use dpkg -S filename
<Chairman_Wow> Riddell: That's sorted it, also had to install libattr-dev.
<Viilis> can u tell me why i cant install nvidia geforce 7800 driver on my kubuntu?
<Viilis> it just gets error u dont have ld
<Viilis> what is that?
<djk_> nalioth: thanks
<jenco> i have a problem with my ati readeon 9250 pci card on my compaq : / my system won't start up with it installed kernel panics any ideas?
<darkheart> Riddell: Thank you
<Viilis> jenco ati is shit on linux..
<darkheart> Xemanth: Can I ask why you want putty? Just curious what it offers on a Linux box.
<jenco> :/ but it is with any of the video cards i have ~ nvidia or ati
<Xemanth> darkheart: at least i can compile it from source :) hmm i want it to linux because at least i know that its good and reliable client which i know... i know that i can do "ssh blabla.com" but it ain't familiar
<XamDM> Xemanth: there is a ubuntu package for putty, i just installed it via apt
<darkheart> Xemanth: I see
<wheeltpot> are there any plans to add the panel applet notifier at some point ?
<Xemanth> XamDM: did you add any repositories? because at least its not only "putty"
<XamDM> Xemanth: wait a second ore two ;-)
<Xemanth> XamDM: :)
<XamDM> Xemanth: do you use Breezy ore hoary ??
<Xemanth> breezy
<XamDM> Xemanth: i only activated universe and multiverse
<Xemanth> i have uncommented everything too
<XamDM> Xemanth: did you do a apt-get update after that ??, i386 ore any other type of system ??
<Xemanth> x64
<Xemanth> of course i did apt update ;)
<XamDM> Xemanth: i hav i386, but i i used x64 either and i had putty to
<Xemanth> hmm
<sobersabre> hi
<sobersabre> i have got the 3.5 debs, and installed them. i have an oddity now.
<sobersabre> the GL screensavers display their screens on the upper half of the display.
<XamDM> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<XamDM>  deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<XamDM> Xemanth: do you have these two ??
<campu> hola
<Xemanth> hmm gonna try that after Sg
<sobersabre> am i the only user of breezy+kde3.5 ?!?!?!
<nalioth> sobersabre: you are not
<sobersabre> so ... i am the only one with strange things with GL screensavers...
<XamDM> sobersabre: sry, whats jour problem ??
<XamDM> sobersabre: i don#t have those problems ;-)
<sobersabre> some of the screensavers are showing as if the display is 1/2 higher
<sobersabre> like they are aiming 1/2 dispay upwards
<XamDM> sobersabre: what kind of graka ?? nvidia ati ??
<sobersabre> graka :)  intel 855GM
<sobersabre> laptop
<sobersabre> LCD
<sobersabre> 64MB shared mem
<XamDM> sobersabre: hm, and it worked in 3.4 ??
<sobersabre> yep
<sobersabre> it works here too, but ... misses the center... :)
<sobersabre> i can only see the legs
<XamDM> sobersabre: any other updates ??, ore only adet the kde3.5 repo ??
<zyn> sobersabre: i've reported that bug as well... doesn't seem to have been fixed yet, and it's still present in kde3.5
<sobersabre> zyn let's open a supporting therapy  group :)
<XamDM> zyn: same graka as sobersabre ??
<sobersabre> seriously, i've no idea how this happens.
<XamDM> do other 3d apps work correct ??
<sobersabre> XamDM even some GL savers work ok.
<sobersabre> and the ones i like to use - don't :)
<zyn> XamDM: yes, they do... xscreensavers-gl work just fine in fullscreen mode
<zyn> lots of real GL apps work just fine as well
<zyn> it's only the GL KDE screensavers :/
* zyn hunts for the bugzilla link
<XamDM> zyn: strange
<sobersabre> oh... nice now we have agreement :)
<zyn> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17654
<zyn> (other people have also confirmed the bug)
<sobersabre> XamDM do you have any idea how the KDE savers are developed ?
<XamDM> no, i   don't
<sobersabre> i mean which libs are they linked to...
<sobersabre> except the glx
<sobersabre> let's see..
<zyn> the strange thing is that it's only the KDE GL screensavers on newer intel chips
<JakubS_> sobersabre: i have something similar - GL screensaver use only upper half of the screen
<JakubS_> on i915
<sobersabre> JakubS_ yup
<sobersabre> ok
<sobersabre> gtg
<sobersabre> bye all
<JakubS_> well, this is exactly as said in this bugreport, too bad there are no suggestions/workarounds/pointers what to debug
<starscalling> eh sup
<starscalling> im running kubuntu-desktop [kde]  and using gdesklets on this xp atholon 2000+ with gig ram and only onboard vid card.. but its llllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggging ;p is there a way to make this thing more efficiant or another app like gdesklets for kde?
<Tm_T> starscalling: like superkaramba? or torsmo? or <add your favourite here>
<nalioth> Tm_T: torsmo is dead. long live conky
<vicks> is superkaramba in dapper flight-2? (live cd)
<starscalling> ah
* starscalling sighs ok ill check it out then 
<starscalling> i think i might reformat my system again...
<starscalling> though i must not be using adept right b/c it doesnt seem to me to have the same options // same kind of options as synaptic ;p
<starscalling> is k3b working for dapper yet?
<Anakashar> is there a way to find the /dev/ port of a USB device?
<Jormundgand> When I connect to a server using Konversation and join a channel I get the text from the previous connection already in the tab. How can I prevent this?
<seth_k> Jormundgand, you would have to disable Logging in Preferences
<Jormundgand> That's slightly annoying, but not enormously so. Thanks.
<starscalling> lol i consider that one of the better options :D
<permanewb> kpackage doesn't accept my password,. I can use kdesu /usr/bin/kpackage, but it annoys me a microscopic amount that the window decorations are different when I run it from kdesu. Do you also find that kpackage doesn't accept your root password?
<gaboo-muadib> permanewb: use synaptic or better if you're using breezy : adept
<LOS_Redon2_> hi
<LOS_Redon2_> can anyone ask me a question ??
<T3hWiz0rd> when will the world end?
<LOS_Redon2_> hahahaha
<LOS_Redon2_> sorry, my english y very bad
<LOS_Redon2_> can I ask a question ??
<T3hWiz0rd> ohh you ment can someone answer you
<LOS_Redon2_> yeahh
<T3hWiz0rd> i can try
<T3hWiz0rd> but i suck at life.
<LOS_Redon2_> in breezy badger... what version of KDE comes with ?
<LOS_Redon2_> exactly
<LOS_Redon2_> I have to download some files... and I need the exact version
<LOS_Redon2_> 3.5 ?
<Riddell> LOS_Redon2_: 3.4.3
<Riddell> LOS_Redon2_: packages for 3.5 are available
<LOS_Redon2_> by default I mean...
<LOS_Redon2_> ok
<LOS_Redon2_> thanks
<LOS_Redon2_> but...
<LOS_Redon2_> can I download an application of 3.5 and run it under 3.4.3 ?
<LOS_Redon2_> no...
<LOS_Redon2_> I need the kdelibs ?
<blahblah> um.. what packages do i need to install to start programming in C?
<Riddell> LOS_Redon2_: generally it will need kdelibs 3.5
<Riddell> aplg: new nick?
<LOS_Redon2_> ok
<LOS_Redon2_> thank you riddel
<blahblah>  i installed gcc (4.0) and for some reason tha standard libs headers dont exist
<DaSkreech> If I apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should  get KDE 3.5
<aplg> Riddell: nope, that's my 2nd
<aplg> when apachelogger is ghosted ;-)
<manveru> today someone was so nice and sent me a virus... somehow that crappy wine didn't run it... :(
<permanewb> gaboo-muadib adept doesn't show me package dependencies as far as I can tell. maybe I'll use synaptic or just use kdesu kpackage. it would be nice if the password problem didn't happen though.
<LOS_Redon2_> riddel
<mart> hi
<mart> anyone have any luck with powernowd on an Athlon64?
<yo2lux> hi
<yo2lux> what need to do to restart the dns server in linux?
<yo2lux> i add an ip /etc/resolv.conf but no effect
<yo2lux> i don't want a computer restart
<_osh_> Anyone tried to build crypto++ with gcc4 under kubuntu? I get annoying errors.
<yo2lux> i have kubuntu live cd and internet not work because kubuntu not apply my dns ip in /etc/resolv.conf
<yo2lux> what need to do to restart /etc/resolv.conf?
<_osh_> yo2lux: nothing
<yo2lux> strange but internet not work
<yo2lux> i add my ip, gateway and dns
<yo2lux> but nothing
<_osh_> yo2lux: in resolv.conf? why?
<_osh_> yo2lux: you added the ip/gw with ifconfig or something similar?
<_osh_> yo2lux: and put your dns in resolv.conf I hope.
<hunika> hello people
<hunika> where can i get the win32 codecs
<nalioth> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba to install
<hunika> thanks
<Blissex> yo2lux: 'resolv.conf' is read by each program when it starts. Restart the programs that don't seem working.
<Blissex> yo2lux: also, network config in Kubuntu is done in '/etc/network/interfaces', not '/etc/resolv.conf', where only the address of the DNS server should go.
<Zugot> i upgraded to 3.5 and the new amarok and my sound stopped working
<Zugot> i sure do hate when that happens
<Frymaster> hi, can anyone help me with a strange problem installing kubuntu?
<LOS_Redon2_> Which packages have I got to download to make work kaffeine and amarok in breezy release ???
<Frymaster> I can't get past the "set up user account" series of prompts, they keep cycling through the same questions
<LOS_Redon2_> dd
<Frymaster> real name / user name / password / password verification
<LOS_Redon2_> s
<LOS_Redon2_> which packages have I got to get to make work kaffeine and amarok in breezy release ?
<_osh_> Apparently there's a problem with gcc4 and cryptopp. Seems to be a bug. Time for me to give up and go to sleep.
<Frymaster> ...ah well, and here I thought kubuntu/ubunt were supposed to be the EASY installs... for a channel listed on the website as a support channel you ain't very supportive :)
<Blissex> Frymaster: patience...
<Blissex> Frymaster: and more details...
<Flying_Eagle> pay me the flight and 20$/hour and ill come over and help you...
<Frymaster> lol
<Frymaster> if someone would initiate a convo with me I might provide more details... tho tbh I don't have many more
<Flying_Eagle> is the password long enough, what username do you use?
<Blissex> Frymaster: just type publicly.
<Frymaster> username pgc
<Frymaster> password 7 letters
<Blissex> Frymaster: try something obvious, and then fix it later.
<Frymaster> changing password / username / user real name apperas to have no effect
<Frymaster> when I forced install to proceed, (it ejected cd / let me reboot etc.) it naturally prompted me for pw again
<Flying_Eagle> is there some switch like "do you want to create another user" that you accidently hit?
<Frymaster> got errors along the lines of "user pgc does not exist" and "group pgc does not exist"
<Flying_Eagle> Frymaster, which ubuntu-version/architecture do you use?
<Frymaster> but not 100% sure as they didn't stay up, was very brief non-ncurses error before the prompts cycled again
<Frymaster> kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso was the iso I burned
<mart> Frymaster: perhaps using Alt-F2 or Alt-F3 will show the errors
<Flying_Eagle> you took the word of my tongue, mart :D
<Frymaster> not on initial setup screen it doesn't ( i restarted install on the off-chance)
<Flying_Eagle> hm?
<Flying_Eagle> dont understand what you mean with " initial setup screen"... alt+Fx should change the screen
<Frymaster> aye,
<mart> Frymaster: I mean, when it asks you for the user details for the second time, there might be some errors on the other terminals
<Frymaster> there isn't any
<Frymaster> details*
<darkheart> Frymaster: You check the MD5sum before burning?
<darkheart> or even after burning
<Frymaster> hmm gd point, how would I check the md5sum of a burned disk from xp? (not sommat that's come up before)
<Blissex> Frymaster: I suppose you have to rip the data again back and then check the ripped ISO.
<Blissex> Frymaster: but I think you can check the CD _from the CD_ itself.
<Blissex> Frymaster: if anything just switch to a console, e.g. CTRL-ALT-F2 and then run 'md5sum /dev/hdc' (or whatever)./
<mart> I guess they don't build realplayer for 64bit?
<Blissex> mart: a bit out of luck there I think. One could use MPlayer/VLC with the ripped MS Windows DLLs, in 32 bit mode.
<apachelogger> kood nikht
<mart> Blissex: um, 32 bit mode?  I've used linux32 before, is that what you mean?
<Blissex> mart: yes, something like that.
<Coolio10> hi
<Coolio10> everytime i start an irc app it says cant find hostname?
<Coolio10> i messed with my system a bit
<andreas__> is it possible to change fonts on the fly in kde, from the command line?
<Blissex> mart: but yes, basically try MPLayer with the MS Win libs. MPLayer may be able to use WIN 32 DLLs even if compiled in 64 bit mode.
<Blissex> Coolio10: '/etc/hostname'
<Coolio10> what about that?
<Blissex> Coolio10: and then 'hostname $(< /etc/hostname)'.
<Blissex> Coolio10: look inside it.
<mart> Blissex: sounds like a long shot :)  I'll see ...
<Coolio10> also everytime i logoff it says cant talk to klauncher and brings up error window
<Coolio10> should i reinstall it?
<Blissex> Coolio10: that happens to me too sometimes... I haven't figure out why yet.
<Blissex> Coolio10: if most stuff works, it should be OK.
<Coolio10> oh
<Coolio10> how do i access startup apps and services because my Storage Media is not showing up because the startup item is off
<Frymaster> blissex, turns out during install at least I don't have a /dev/hdANYTHING but trying that on another box gave input/putput error after 5 minutes of CD activity
<andreas__> is it possible to change kde _theme_ with a shortcut key?
<andreas__> or somehow make it possible
<Frymaster> I can't check the original iso as it's on the computer I'm trying to install kubuntu to, which currently doesn't have a working bootloader
<Blissex> andreas__: look at 'dcop'/'kdcop'
<Blissex> Frymaster: that CD does not sound that good,.
<andreas__> Blissex, yeah sure, but where can I find some docs on it?
<andreas__> not on dcop
<andreas__> but on how to manipulate kde with it
<mart> dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install): package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<mart> oh well ....
<Blissex> andreas__: well, try 'kdcop' which is sort of self-explanatory.
<Blissex> mart: try to force it, what you got to lose?
#kubuntu 2005-12-21
<Blissex> mart: it is just a directory with a bunch of DLLs in it.
<mart> Blissex: already did :)
<Blissex> mart: ahh, or get the original '.tar.gz' from the MPLayer site.
<thesamet> any one knows if there is any problem related to libdrm1 in dapper? it says it can not be installed.
<fyrmedic> how do I download amarok 1.3.7 and get it installed? It is not in adept
<Hobbsee> fyrmedic: go to kubuntu site, get the debs there, and then use the instructions for !deb
<keimo> fyrmedic: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<fyrmedic> How do I download the debs?
<Hobbsee> oh, well there you go
<Hobbsee> read the announcement
<Hobbsee> it's an extra repository
<Hobbsee> i'd forgotten that 1.3.5 was the version where you downloaded the debs off the site
<fyrmedic> I will try that thanks
<corvax> anyone know of a  a package that can record any sound going through my audio card
<mart> corvax: vsound ?
<corvax> kind of like wiretap in osx or total recorder in wondows
<corvax> yeah i saw vsound
<corvax> im ok with it being cli only but not sure what syntax to use to record what i want
<mart> um
<Voodoo_Vibe> How dan i change what Grub boots as standard??
<Voodoo_Vibe> can*
<corvax> i want to record the audio coming from a stream  from rhapsody.com
<corvax> ya cant plug those streams into stream ripper or xmms etc
<mart> sure you can :)
<corvax> it plays through a firefox plugin
<corvax> *extension
<corvax> i have a piad subscritption
<mart> corvax: I used to use something like vsound -s realplay <url>
<corvax> but the url's arent reall valid url's i think
<mart> I guess if you pkill firefox-bin, then start it firefox using vsound -d -s firefox, it might work
<mart> corvax: you mean they point to text files?
<corvax> lemme go look
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: rearrange your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: to the rescue once again!! Thanx! :)
<Hobbsee> :) no problems
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: should i put that i want as standard on the top of the list??
<manveru> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<corvax> http://www.rhapsody.com/player?type=track&id=3052241&title=Hurt&remote=false&page=null&pageregion=null&guid=null&from=guide&afftr_src=&afftr_opage=&afftr_ocode=&afftr_pcode=&afftr_rsrc=&afftr_cpath=#
<corvax> ugh i shoulda paste binned
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: yes
<corvax> but thats what they are
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: after all the examples and all that
<bimberi> Voodoo_Vibe: you can also just chance the number next to default
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: Ok, Thanx
<dmlinux> anyone have any suggestions on how to improve on battery life inside of Kubuntu ?
<dmlinux> anyone ?
<Frymaster2> roight,
<Frymaster2> managed to boot back into windows and check the iso, md5 checks out
<Frymaster2> CD was verified when burned
<Frymaster2> to recap, when installing kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso some kind of error occurs while creating the 1st user, such that the prompt screens endlessly cycle
<Frymaster2> if you force the install, the computer will eventually reboot and then complain about empty password
<dmlinux> Frymaster2 are you trying to install Kubuntu from the iso cd?
<Frymaster2> briefly errors like "user pgc does not exist" and "group pgc does not exist" flash up (pgc being my chosen username) before the system asking me for password again
<Frymaster2> aye
<dmlinux> Frymaster2 i couldnt install kubuntu from the iso with 5 different downloads. and all md checksums were fine
<Voodoo_Vibe> I only get funny fonts in Wine, like rectangels! What can that be??
<Frymaster2> sounds like some kind of font problem Voodoo_Vibe but I know sod all about wine I'm afraid :)
<dmlinux> msstcorefons Coodoo_vibe
<dmlinux> msstcorefonts Coodoo_vibe
<dmlinux> msstcorefonts Voodoo_vibe sorry somehow i forgot how to spell
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: thanx will check it out
<Frymaster2> dmlinux, any pattern to the not-installingness, or was it quite random?
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: happens to everyone! :)
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe in adept look for Mss should come up as that
<dmlinux> Frymaster2 i got the red screen of install death, every install, and 2 of them had different errors.
<Frymaster2> heh
<Frymaster2> at least I didn't get that
<dmlinux> Frymaster2 i think its a big bug with hardware, i would suggest you install Ubuntu and upgrade to KDE, getting rid of gnome if you dont like it
<Frymaster2> tho if I forced away from the recurring prompts, I somehow got out of the kubuntu install and into standard debian install, gave it a root password and everything :)
<Frymaster2> still couldn't set up a user tho
<dmlinux> hmm
<dmlinux> did you try Ubuntu ( gnome install ) iso ? and install it that way?
<Frymaster2> no,
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: cant find anything like that
<dmlinux> try it,
<Frymaster2> spent the last hour forcing this injured install along so it would install a bootloader & I could get my winxp partition back :)
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe ok lemme look it up
<Frymaster2> kind of defeats the point of having a kubuntu disto / website if it don't work tbh :D
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: Ok
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe msttcorefonts thats the name sorry
<Frymaster2> there's no indication anywhere on the kubuntu website of any kind of serious problems with the install... especially since my problems occurred WELL before anything to do with KDE or X
<dmlinux> Frymaster2 couldnt tell you but every Ubuntu install was flawless and ever KUBUNTU install was like drilling spikes under my nails
<mart> Frymaster2, doesn't the installer keep a log?
<dmlinux> aye
<Frymaster2> very possibly, feel free to tell me where :)
<mart> in something like /target/var/log/debian-installer
<dmlinux> it should say the log file with the error
<Frymaster2> tho I'd have to reboot to see it
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: cant find that either. tried sudo apt-caches search mst too, but nothing
<Voodoo_Vibe> cache*
<dmlinux> yu in adept?
<Zugot> why is it going to take 8 hours to do a full backup on my laptop?
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: Yepp
<Zugot> this sucks
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: what were you looking for?
<Zugot> i want linux on there now
<Hobbsee> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> well, msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<dmlinux> Voodoo_Vibe http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/msttcorefonts_1.2_all.deb
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: i get rectangels instead of letters in wine
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: Thanx
<dmlinux> np know how to dpkg -i things?
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: dpkg??  :)
<dmlinux> its how you install .DEB  files
<Hobbsee> !deb
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, deb is To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: no just installed src
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe ok download the file i linked you
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: get the msttcorefonts, from where the factoid says above
<dmlinux> Hobbsee it wouldnt hurt for him to learn the way im tellinghim too do it
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: yepp downloaded and in dir
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe ok now navigate to where you downloaded it to with konqueror
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: yepp
<igorayeb> What i do with this problem: checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<dmlinux> ok now copy the adress ( in the address bar)
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe now open up a terminal VIA konsole
<dmlinux> got it?
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: yepp in dir in konsole
<dmlinux> ok now type cd (dont hit enter yet) , then paste the address of the folder that you downloaded the file to
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: yes done that
<igorayeb> What i do with this problem: checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<dmlinux> it should look something like this: cd /home/USERNAME
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe now type in sudo dpkg -i msttcorefonts_1.2_all.deb
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: dont forget about the "sudo apt-get install cabextract" too...
<dmlinux> i never had to do that
<dmlinux> Voodoo_Vibe it workin?
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: dont work. and ive done apt-get install cabextract
<dmlinux> what does it say
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/466015
<dmlinux> umm
<dmlinux> is that your language?
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: what language is that in, for a start?
<Hobbsee> lol
<dmlinux> lol
<Voodoo_Vibe> LOL!! sorry!
<Voodoo_Vibe> well, all in all it says the file doesnt exist
<MrClever> igorayeb: install "build-essential" package: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Hobbsee> Voodoo_Vibe: ah, i see - so where did you stick the file?
<dmlinux> oh ok , go to the file , right click it , hit properties, and when the props come up select all the text in the name, and rewrite the sudo dpkg -i with new name
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-:
<dmlinux> make sure it highlights the .deb when you do it , it defaults as only selecting the name
<Frymaster2> cheers for your help every1, will just install ubuntu tomoz instead :(
<dmlinux> k later Frymaster2
<dmlinux> get it Voodoo?
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: im trying but just get the same thing
<dmlinux> okie..
<dmlinux> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts is, like, totally, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<dmlinux> im not there so i cant tell exactly what is happening, whether its not in the folder you are in or what
<dmlinux> Hobbsee what is the REpo that he needs
<Hobbsee> multiverse...
<Hobbsee> says in the factoid lol
<Hobbsee> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<dmlinux> ah kk all you need to do than Voodoo_vibe is go to a konsole and type sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dmlinux> hobbsee i wasnt sure if the multiverse was in the base install of kubuntu
<Hobbsee> it's not, you have to add it
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to send automatically the identify message using konverstation?
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe you bring up /etc/apt/sources.list with kedit yet?
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: yepp
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe replace everything in that file with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2325
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: um, you mean the one that shows in the whois?
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: everything!!??
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe only what is displayed in the brown box in the middle
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe aye should be  about 23 lines, in the brown box
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the following: /msg NickServ IDENTIFY PASSWORD
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to automatize it?
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how?
<Hobbsee> finding that, lol...
<Hobbsee> server list, freenode, edit, click on the server, edit, password, ok, ok
<dmlinux> Voodoo_vibe after you have done that , save it and exit out of that . Now go back to konsole and type sudo apt-get update
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: got it updating now
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux: yepp and ive did sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts  Worked perfect!! Thanx!!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nx
<dmlinux555> sorry got dissconnected Voodoo_vibe
<dmlinux555> Voodoo_vibe what point are you at
<Voodoo_Vibe> dmlinux555: im done it worked perfect!! Thanx alot!!
<dmlinux555> np bro
<simplex> tralalala jemand da? ^^
<_frank> !de
<ubotu> methinks de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<_nano_> how does one find out if 3d is enabled or not ?
<Insomniac-> type glxinfo in a konsole
<Insomniac-> glxinfo|grep render
<_nano_> Insomniac-, thanks , lemme check that out
<_nano_> Insomniac-, sizeof(RADEONDRIRec) == 100, devPrivSize 100
<_nano_> direct rendering: Yes
<_nano_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20050528 AGP 4x TCL
<_nano_> Insomniac-, does that mean 3d is working?
<Insomniac-> think so
<MrClever> _nano_: it appears to be.
<Insomniac-> try some opengl program and see
<Insomniac-> i can recommend supertux :)
<_nano_> Insomniac-, ok trying :P
<_nano_> Insomniac-, wow nice game :D , but is it 3D?
<Insomniac-> it is when you start it with --opengl
<_nano_> Insomniac-, oops, lemme try again
* Hobbsee makes mental note to try starting it with opengl next time...
<_nano_> Insomniac-, it's working
<_nano_> Insomniac-, nice game tho :D, just like mario
* MrClever is away: Going out for a while
<_nano_> Insomniac-, there's one more issue, my window behavior is sluggish....in the sense scrolling, dragging etc....what seems to be the problem?
<Insomniac-> too much eyecandy features probably
<Insomniac-> s/much/many/
<_nano_> Insomniac-, i mean it's for any app, especially firefox
<_nano_> Insomniac-, I'm using xfce4 now because of that, but still
<Insomniac-> i'm still looking for the option to turn off the transparant box kde draws when selecting multiple files
<Insomniac-> slows my pc down to a crawl
<_nano_> Insomniac-, whats your config?
<Insomniac-> athlon 1200/512mb
<_nano_> processor speed?
<_nano_> graphics card?
<Insomniac-> nvidia geforce2 gts and a matrox g200
<_nano_> oh i'm stuck with old ati 7500 which doesn't seem to be supported by radeo ppl
<Insomniac-> ordered my new system yesterday
<Insomniac-> \o/
<_nano_> what's that gonna be ? :P
<Insomniac-> asus A8N-VM-CSM mainboard with 2GB ram and a athlon64 3200+
<_nano_> wow!
<Insomniac-> that's a microatx board
<Insomniac-> nvidia video on board
<Insomniac-> sata, gbit lan, the works
<Insomniac-> putting it into a aopen h360b microatx case that'll fit into my backpack
<Insomniac-> semi portable computing :)
<Insomniac-> instead of a external hd i just bring the entire thing
<hackter> hello !
<hackter> on the website of kubuntu, I can download Breezy and Dapper ISO. What is Dapper ? the unstable branch ???
<_nano_> Insomniac-, haha :P
<Hobbsee> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<sbms> hello
<hackter> Hobbsee: oh really kind this command :) thank you Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems hackter - if you want a stable system, you  might want to get breezy lol
<Insomniac-> why 6.04 and not 6.0 or similar?
<Insomniac-> 6.04 stands for the 4th month of 2006?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> just as 5.10 is October 2005
<neoncode> THAT'S WHERE THAT COMES FROM!!!
<neoncode> Finaly I know...
<hackter> Hobbsee: oky
<sbms> do anyone inhere know anything about c++ ?
<Hobbsee> hehe neoncode
<_nano_> sbms, it's a programming language :D
<sbms> ha ha
<Insomniac-> crimsun: will it include april fools jokes? ;)
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: :-DD
<Insomniac-> T3hWiz0rd :)
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: sup guy?
<Insomniac-> nm just woke up
<Insomniac-> trying to get that dusty old amd400 working
<Insomniac-> not having much luck
<Insomniac-> if a different power supply won't work i'm screwed
<Insomniac-> i think the mainboard is definately broken
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: tragic
<Insomniac-> oh well i don't have a use for it anyway
<Insomniac-> i'll put it on ebay or the like either way to save some closet space
<Insomniac-> maybe i'll sell my current system as well after the new one arrives
<T3hWiz0rd> or give it to me
<T3hWiz0rd> i'll turn it into a rack server lmao
<Insomniac-> maybe i'll sell my 2x 17" CRT as well and buy 2x 19" TFT
<_nano_> has anyone tried out composite? does it hog a lot of resources?
<_nano_> Insomniac-, 19'' :O you a gamer or something? :P
<Insomniac-> not really
<_nano_> Insomniac-, lookin at 19" would involve moving one's head a lot ;)
<Insomniac-> but i multitask alot so i like a large screen area to work with
<Insomniac-> it's ideal to have documenation open on one screen and trying to do something on the other
<_nano_> Insomniac-, true
<Insomniac-> only game i still play once in a while is tfc
<Insomniac-> been playing that one since the day it was released
<Insomniac-> can't seem to get steam to work with wine though
<_nano_> Insomniac-, oh i used to play counterstrike, but only on windows
<Insomniac-> haven't played cs since the betas
<Insomniac-> where you could change your model to a hostage, hide with the hostages, and ambush people ;)
<lars> hi
<_nano_> Insomniac-, played AA ?
<Insomniac-> no
<_nano_> Insomniac-, couldn't get it running on ubuntu, I just see lines and cones :(
<lars> com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
<lars> Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK
<lars> i have a problem while do a "make" with kubuntu 5.10. the error is: ^^
<lars> can anybody help me n00b?
<_nano_> lars, probably you've to include the path in your environment variables?
<_nano_> lars, in your bashrc file?
<lars> nano, where can i find them?
<_nano_> lars, in your home directory
<_nano_> lars, .bashrc
<ClayG> anyone here use ISPconfig?
<lars> nano, i am working as root but i can`t find in /root/ the directory .bashrc
<_nano_> lars, do an ls -al
<lars> nano, i found it
<_nano_> lars, ok :)
<lars> nano, there is no JAVA_HOME. can i write this into the file without trouble?
<_nano_> lars, i'm sure java's online documentation would have a section on adding path variables
<lars> ok, thx :)
<_nano_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<_nano_> !3d
<ubotu> _nano_: I haven't a clue
<_nano_> !dri
<ubotu> Not a clue, _nano_
<_nano_> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<_nano_> !composite
<ubotu> methinks composite is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 -- make sure you read the whole thread.
<jilocasin> I think KDE is pooched
<_nano_> jilocasin, lilke how?
<_nano_> *like
<jilocasin> _nano_ like every control panel app, bubble help, konqueor opens WAY WAY too big.
<jilocasin> _nano_: I've got a 19" monitor at 1280x1024, I've tweeked all the settings I can find so that the window titles, etc are appropriate, but nothing seems to fix kde itself
<jilocasin> _nano_: It's like konqueor is set to take up 2/3 of your screen when opening, fine if you've got a 15"  mon, rediculous at 19"
<jilocasin> _nano_: is there a way to resize konqueor so that it doesn't open up to 2/3 of my screen?
<_nano_> jilocasin, if you resize the browser and close it, it opens with the last resized size i guess -- that's if its not maximized
<jilocasin> _nano_ that's what you might think. Not what happens
<_nano_> jilocasin, i use firefox and it works that way for me
<jilocasin> _nano_: Firefox remembers it's size, Konqueror doesn't.
<jilocasin> _nano_ :I've just opened both.  FF remembers, Konq loads a "Conquer your Desktop" page (can't reset the start page) at 2/3's my monitor
<_nano_> jilocasin, aah i see
<jilocasin> _nano_: It's like that with all of the "KDE" things.
<jilocasin> _nano_: KInfo center
<_nano_> jilocasin,http://www.kde-forum.org/thread.php?threadid=13570
<jilocasin> _nano_: system setings, Network settings opens to over a quarter of my screen, and it's too small to display the  buttons across the bottom
<_nano_> jilocasin, try the above thread -- see if that helps
<jilocasin> _nano_: Read it, doesn't seem to apply to all of the other KDE siz eproblems
<jilocasin> _nano_: Feels like KDE is set to open as a fixed percentage of screen.  Might work great when you rev up the resolution on a 14" or 15" monitor, blows chunks on a big screen.
<_nano_> jilocasin, sorry i don't have much idea, you might wanna try #kde channel
<_nano_> !kde
<ubotu> hmm... kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<jilocasin> _nano_: example.  Window 320x240 at 640x480 = 1/2 screen.  at 1280x960 should be 1/4 screen.  KDE seems to make it 640x480, keeping it at half my screen.
<jilocasin> _nano_: as I rev up the resolution, I want the ballons, windows, icons, to scrink proportionally
<jilocasin> I'll try kde
<_nano_> jilocasin, yeah i think kde channel would be the best place to get these answers
<_nano_> !gaim
<ubotu> I guess gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<wezlo> evening all
* MrClever-away is back.
<Slyder0244> i'm having a problem with make can anyone help me out http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/466149
<Hobbsee> Slyder0244: try sudo apt-get install libimlib2-dev
<Slyder0244> hobbsee to the rescue again
<zaphar_ps> are the ubuntu repositories down?
<Hobbsee> i wouldnt bet on it being *right*, but i hope that will fix it
<Slyder0244> nope didn't fix it
<zaphar_ps> I can't update or install packages
<vladimir> hi1
<vladimir> hi!
<vladimir> somebody knows the server where emuleplus connect?
<vladimir> alguien habla ac?
<DaSkreech> cna You apt install bahira?
<DaSkreech> cna You apt install baghira?
<Hobbsee> !info kwin-baghira
<ubotu> kwin-baghira: (KDE theme for Apple junkies :)), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.7a-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 693 kB, Installed size: 2036 kB
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: use apt-cache search :P
<Salvo> anyone knows how to setup a printer that working on lan with win98?
<MrClever> Anyone know common reasons why Amarok would not fetch lyrics in the side-bar thing, but hitting the "Open in External Browser" button pulls up the lyrics?
<_nano_> is there any temperature monitoring applet for kde?
<Insomniac-> maybe superkaramba
<Insomniac-> or gkrellm
<Hobbsee> ksensors
<_nano_> thanks guys :)
<_nano_> Insomniac-, Hobbsee, is there any that sit on the system tray? just like klaptop?
<Insomniac-> dunno i don't use one myself
<Hobbsee> _nano_: ksensors does
<_nano_> Hobbsee, thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Slyder0244> i've having some problems compiling from source, anyone think they can help http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/466149
<_nano_> Hobbsee, so how do I get it running? i just did an apt-get install
<Hobbsee> alt+f2, ksensors?  something like that, i recall
<_nano_> Could anyone suggest a good blogging client for kde?
<manveru> _nano_: the only one i can think of is blogtk...
<manveru> but that's not really kde :(
<_nano_> manveru, oh ok :( blogtk has problems with blogger.com :(
<manveru> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29552
<_nano_> kde-apps site is working for you?
<manveru> no :|
<manveru> thought it would work for you
<_nano_> its not :(
<_nano_> how did you get that link then?
<manveru> http://philwilson.org/blog/2005/11/kde-blog-posting-client-needed.html
<_nano_> hehe
<_nano_> ok :P
<_nano_> thanks anyways :)
<manveru> np
<manveru> searched one for a while as well... but never found one
<_nano_> manveru, hey did you take the linux distro test that's mentioned in one of the comments?
<_nano_> manveru, http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<manveru> if it's the one i think of, yeah
<Tm_T> nalioth: torsmo works here very well
<Tm_T> last exams ->
<_nano_> manveru, i got ubuntu followed by kubuntu :D
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> i get kubuntu followed by MEPIS and Xandros...
<manveru> odd... very odd...
<manveru> and the description of Kubuntu is the one for Ubuntu
<manveru> since i doubt that kubuntu comes with Gnome 2.10 :)
<_nano_> yeah that's the strange part , i guess those guys didn't do their homework :P
<manveru> hmm
<ilba7r> kubuntu is ubontu with kde as desktop env so what is the odd that they both have same goals
<ilba7r> ubuntu is the same packages with gnome as desktop manager
<manveru> what do you mean with 'goals'?
<ilba7r> download either and you can later make the switch to kde or gnome or any other wm of your whim
<ilba7r> they have basically the same packages and are the same company
<ilba7r> as i am sure you can also download gnome for mepis and xandros
<manveru> you know - there are people who cannot download so much - some even have no internet :)
<manveru> and of course you can install the DE you like best everywhere
<ilba7r> manveru the beauty of ubuntu is they are willing to send their cds to your home free of charge
<ilba7r> check up the webpage i did not heare any other distro do that
<manveru> ilba7r: i know about that
<ilba7r> :)
<manveru> with dapper there will be free cds for kubuntu as well ^^
<manveru> but i'm really tempted to try slackware sometime
<ilba7r> i was tempted to try gentoo, and freebsd
<ilba7r> lol freebsd did not even support my harddisk
<ilba7r> and gentoo was a pain
<manveru> hehe
<manveru> well, i was on gentoo for a year
<manveru> but i think i spent half a year on compiling stuff
<ilba7r> lol
<manveru> it was not that bad... but it was _very_ annoying after a while to care about all your configuration and stuff
<ilba7r> i am just going to stick with what i know best now spend my time elsewhere
<ilba7r> manveru is it true you had to configure each new package you install
<manveru> almost
<ilba7r> so every package you need to do your home work lol
<manveru> you had to be aware of the whole system-configuration :)
<manveru> this is why i came back to debian (or in this case - kubuntu)
<ilba7r> so i made the right choice for my self then lol
<manveru> and since three days i'm on xubuntu now
<DShepherd> kde 3.5 is in the packages for breezy?
<manveru> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<manveru> !kde3.5
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<DShepherd> thanks manveru
<ilba7r> i really had high hopes for freebsd and was little disappointed. I have high hopes for opensolaris
<manveru> opensolaris? :)
<manveru> i thought that is only for sun-workstations or something
<ilba7r> ya they have opened there source Solaris 10
<ilba7r> there is an alpha distro affiliated with ubuntu and trying to be  part of debian using solaris kernel
<manveru> hmm, i never had one of these boxes
<ilba7r> http://www.gnusolaris.org/gswiki/Nexenta_OS
<ilba7r> it works on x86
<ilba7r> solaris now work on nearly every processor
<manveru> what is the advantage?
<ilba7r> stability and little bit of speed
<ilba7r> if you do a lot of scientific stuff
<ilba7r> there are review articles on it at distrowatch
<ilba7r> the opensolaris project
<manveru> i don't do lots of scientific stuff... i'm only a ruby-ninja :)
<ilba7r> lol
<DaSkreech> ruby ninja?
<manveru> #=> "guy who codes ruby all day"
<DaSkreech> :-D
<bob_marley> how to install divx in kubuntu
<Slyder0244> i've having some problems compiling from source, anyone think they can help http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/466149
<manveru> !divx
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<manveru> Slyder0244: what's kompose ?
<manveru> !info kompose
<ubotu> kompose: (full screen task manager for KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.5.1-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 72 kB, Installed size: 356 kB
<manveru> Slyder0244: why do you want to compile it?
<Slyder0244> so i can install it but beyond that i can't compile anything i always get a make error so i was just using that as an example
<manveru> have you got build-essentials?
<Slyder0244> sure do
<manveru> !file imlib2-config
<nalioth> Tm_T: what crack are you smoking? i commented on torsmo HOURS ago.. .. ..
<manveru> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<manveru> Slyder0244: ok, maybe you should try a simple 'apt-cache search imlib' :)
* manveru stares at nalioth
<manveru> oO
<Slyder0244> yea i have imlib2 and imlib2-dev
<manveru> well, in every case this cannot be a common problem for other compilations
<manveru> normally ./configure should have barked on that
<Slyder0244> well all i know is everything goes well till it gets to make and then i always get an error
<Slyder0244> yea on ./configure everything comes up fine and then when i move on to make i get an error
<manveru> btw, do you know checkinstall?
<Slyder0244> no i don't
<manveru> !checkinstall
<ubotu> somebody said checkinstall was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<ilba7r> slyder0244 i know it might be just a simple but did you check if the make want to write to a dir that you do not have write access too
<Slyder0244> well i did a sudo make so it should have access everywhere shouldn't it
<ilba7r> manveru are there other alternatives to checkinstall to generate a deb bin
<ilba7r> yah it should
<manveru> ilba7r: it generates .debs
<manveru> you only have to use it with the -D flag
<ilba7r> manveru i know i use it all the time it just monitor whaterver files are installed where
<ilba7r> but was curious if there are other alt
<manveru> oh... i think so
<manveru> but i used it for years now without problems :)
<ilba7r> yah i think as i said before i should just stick with what i know lol
<Tm_T> nalioth: I was sleeping, night time you know?
<Tm_T> ;-P
<nalioth> sleeping?
<kakada> Hello all,
<Slyder0244> with this checkinstall though i just use it in place of make install right?
<Slyder0244> because i'm having a problem with just doing make not make install
<kakada> hey, how many of you interested in Kubuntu installer localization?
<nalioth> Slyder0244: correct
<manveru> you use it after ./configure
<nalioth> manveru: and after "make"
<ilba7r> slyder0244 i know that ubuntu rules are diff than debian rules this might cause the prob
<manveru> nalioth: it does make on its own
<ilba7r> this might be part of the prob for i heard a complain also about skype
<Tm_T> nalioth: even I sleep sometimes, so I know what to avoid =)
<ilba7r> but you are installing from source rigght
<Slyder0244> yea from source
<ilba7r> than sorry i have no idea
* manveru still wonders why
<manveru> kakada: wb
<fdelacruz> guys how to install java and macromedia
<manveru> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<manveru> (there is flash as well)
<kakada> wb?
<fdelacruz> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> sure thing, fdelacruz
<manveru> welcome back :)
<kakada> :)
<manveru> what do you mean with installer localization?
<nalioth> manveru: really?
<manveru> nalioth: really.
<Slyder0244> still not working manveru http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/466312
<kakada> I mean during installing
<manveru> Slyder0244: did you try a make clean before?
<kakada> we can use ourown language.
* manveru doesn't own a language
<Slyder0244> no i went right from ./configure to a checkinstall
<manveru> kakada: well, i would like to participate... only thought that was done already
<kakada> my language is Khmer
<manveru> kakada: sorry, never heard that :)
<kakada> ok, that's alright
<manveru> kakada: i'm not speaking any rare languages, only german and english
<manveru> nalioth_zZz: good night
<ilba7r> Slyder i do not know if this is the case but i had problems compiling some code because it was looking for the old c compiler gcc 3.3
<nalioth_zZz> manveru: guten nacht
<nalioth_zZz> ilba7r: install gcc-3.3
<ilba7r> i guess you have to check the dependencies and do not know how if it i not included in the configure file
<ilba7r> i knew that later nalioth lol
<Tm_T> two exams at the same time and two later today ->
<Slyder0244> yea i know i have gcc 3.4 installed but i guess that could be a problem if it's lookin for the 3.3 files
<Slyder0244> well just looked i have gcc-3.3 base installed
<ilba7r> slyder0244 and you have kde-devel and kde-devel-extras packages installed right
<Slyder0244> it doesn't show i do in adept
<Slyder0244> so i guess i'll install them
<ilba7r> if you do lot of developing install kdevelop it will install all development packages and lib that are necessary
<Slyder0244> well it's not like i do alot of developing i'm brand new to linux but hell if it'll help i'll install it heh
<rohan> hey, theres a bug in kubuntu 6.04 splash
<rohan> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/original.php?release=525&slide=24
<rohan> look at the side image in the k menu
<jobezone> can't the KPDF problem be backported to KDE 3.4 from breezy? There isn't a portuguese mirror for kde 3.5 kubuntu packages, and we pay by the nose here for international downloads...
<Insomniac-> why would you want to backport a problem?
<jobezone> among the breezy-updates, I mean.
<jobezone> because the solution sucks. Kidding, I originally meant backport the solution.
<T3hWiz0r1> Insomniac-: b000zzze
<Insomniac-> jobezone: you should ask the developers/maintainers
<Insomniac-> T3hWiz0r1: in my coffee!
<jobezone> yep, guess you're right, Thanks.
<Insomniac-> T3hWiz0r1: my amd 400 system is definately broken
<T3hWiz0r1> Insomniac-: thats a huge bummer
<Insomniac-> meh
<Insomniac-> haven't used it in years
<Insomniac-> after running all kinds of numbers of computers doing all kinds of useless things, i finally went back to just using 1
<Insomniac-> it still has my very first sound card in it
<Insomniac-> probably still works too
<gverig1> I am pretty new to KDE (have not used it in a while). I have few probably stupid questions...
<gverig1> Does kopette support in any way disabling "so and so is now Away" messages?
<gverig1> Does kopette support tabbed browsing, like gaim?
<Hobbsee> gverig1: i dont think so, and the latest version does (somehow), yes
<gverig1> I have whatever came with kubuntu 5.10
<gverig1> Hobbsee: Would this be the latest version?
<Hobbsee> gverig1: one down from it - it may still support tabs
<Hobbsee> you can still use gnome apps in kde though
<_nano_> Hobbsee, is there a way to just see kde related apps in my menu? they are now spammed with apps from gnome and xfce as well :(
<Hobbsee> _nano_: only awy i know how to is to go and manually delete the ones you dont want
<gverig1> _nano_: This is the reason I got the kubuntu DVD instead of just upgraiding Ubuntu
<_nano_> Hobbsee, if I delete them from menu, would that affect my xfce or gnome menu as well?
<Hobbsee> _nano_: not sure on that one
<_nano_> Hobbsee, :-s
<_nano_> Hobbsee, where is the location of kdm setup?
<Hobbsee> somewhere in ~/.kde
<Hobbsee> locate kdm
<_nano_> Hobbsee, i meant in the menu
<_nano_> :P
<Hobbsee> as in, to edit the kdm from the menu?
<_nano_> Hobbsee, yeah to change the themes etc.
<Hobbsee> there's a kdm editor, but it's not terribly stable, otherwise you do it by replacing the files
<_nano_> Hobbsee, you mean for configuring kdm?
<Hobbsee> yes
<_nano_> Hobbsee, i remember there was some graphical kdm config tool in my earlier linux distro :(
<Hobbsee> _nano_: this one?  http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22120
<_nano_> Hobbsee, yes!!
<Hobbsee> havent tried it in a while, i might try it now though
<Hobbsee> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
* Hobbsee downloads and compiles kdm theme manager
<Hobbsee> _nano_: nice and easy compile!
<Hobbsee> quick too
<_nano_> Hobbsee, great! me trying it as well :)
<fatejudger> are there any changes in Flight 2 for KDE?
<fatejudger> well, Kubuntu in general
<Hobbsee> shoot
<Hobbsee> that was just a little stupid...
<Hobbsee> deleted the directory, before taking the file i wanted out of it...
<simplex> morghn ^^
<Hobbsee> there we go!
<_nano_> Hobsee, checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (header                  s and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<_nano_> For more details about this problem, look at the end of con
<Hobbsee> _nano_: sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<Hobbsee> _nano_: i can send you the deb of it, if you like...
<_nano_> Hobbsee, oh that'd be great!
<_nano_> Hobbsee, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> there you go...
<_nano_> darn its stuck at 0%
<_nano_> hey is it the same as given in the site?
<Hobbsee> i'll upload it
<Hobbsee> no, i compiled 0.9.1
<_nano_> oh cool
<Hobbsee> _nano_: http://h1.ripway.com/hobbsee/kdmtheme_0.9.1-1_i386.deb
<_nano_> great! thanks a lot
<fatejudger> what the heck is "kdm theme" anyway?
<_nano_> fatejudger, it allows u to configure the look of your login screen
<_nano_> fatejudger, if you're using KDM that is
<fatejudger> _nano_: you can't do that natively in KDE?
<_nano_> fatejudger, natively from?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: z0rz
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, howdy!
<fatejudger> _nano_: KDE
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: no, you cnat
<DJ_Mer_> http://68.225.55.28:8001/ :-D
<fatejudger> well that's silly
<fatejudger> I would have thought you could
<fatejudger> since you can change the boot screen
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, 0 listeners!
<fatejudger> I wanted to change my  login screen to match the moodin' boot screen
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: fix it lol
<Hobbsee> pretty!
<fatejudger> DJ_Mer_: can you run that in KDE?
<DJ_Mer_> fatejudger: what do you mean?
<fatejudger> DJ_Mer_: shoutcast
<_nano_> fatejudger, it doesn't matter if it's kde or gnome, it's a server
<fatejudger> I meant the client
<fatejudger> it wants me to download some playlist file
<fatejudger> .pls
<_nano_> fatejudger, yeah download it and open it in xmms or amarok
<fatejudger> I had no idea Amarok played them
<fatejudger> that's weird
<fatejudger> soviet radio?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, i think crossfade is not there in gnump3d
<fatejudger> wtf is this?
<fatejudger> this is crappy music
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, so shoutcast wins this way :D
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: what do you mean?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: oh hahaa :-P
<_nano_> fatejudger, you have the power to switch it off
<Hobbsee> _nano_: did you get it to work?
<fatejudger> _nano_: way ahead of you
<_nano_> Hobbsee, where did you access the app from? from console?
<Hobbsee> _nano_: kdesu kcontrol, the last option, kdm theme manager
<DJ_Mer_> fatejudger: its a very large mix of music, nothing can be perfect
<DJ_Mer_> omg! _nano_ best song ever :-D
<_nano_> Hobbsee, that's the problem, my menu is flooded , could you tell me the section in which it falls in the menu?
<_nano_> Hobbsee, sorry for sounding so stupid ..but :P
<Hobbsee> _nano_: alt+f2, kdesu kcontrol, the last option, kdm theme manager
<Hobbsee> how's that
<Hobbsee> and to clean up your menu, right click on the menu, menu editor, and have fun with your delete key - then remember to hit save
<DJ_Mer_> four listeners....
<DJ_Mer_> god help my poor little cabel connection.. lol
<jobezone> nice music
<jobezone> :)
<jobezone> coming out fine.. a few hickups now and then
<_nano_> Hobbsee, works !!
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: orbital - funny break (weekend reavers mix)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> i should hope so lol!
<_nano_> Hobbsee, why isn't Kcontrol in my menu tho
<Hobbsee> because they took it out - they've got system settigns there instead, but i'm not sure if the theme manager works in that
<_nano_> Hobbsee, system settings seems to be only for a user, i mean no root stuff
<jobezone> setings->system administration
<Hobbsee> _nano_: well, you can use kcontrol without root too, but for some reason, you need to use the kdm theme manager as root, otherwise it wont let you do anything...
<jobezone> at least in mine,
<_nano_> Hobbsee, oh yeah thats true
<Hobbsee> jobezone: would you be in gnome or kde?  :P
<jobezone> kde :)
<_nano_> :P
<_nano_> brb
<Hobbsee> _nano_: i tried first with normal kcontrol - didnt work though
<jobezone> System:/
<jobezone> settings:/
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: are you still listening?
<Insomniac-> Hobbsee: that's because kdm settings are system wide settings
<jobezone> meant settings
<Hobbsee> Insomniac-: good point
<jobezone> DJ_Mer_: no :) I have to contain myself with international downloads this month, I'm almost reaching the limit where I pay a lot each MB.
<Hobbsee> jobezone: point taken,  i'd forgotten about that
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: bummers
<jobezone> but I can listen a bit wee more, wooohooh Party in the house!
<DJ_Mer_> lmfao
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: ~SR~ trivia: what video game did this song become known in? hint: it was on the playstation 2.
<jobezone> hmm
<_nano_> back
<jobezone> rez?
<DJ_Mer_> nope, Frequency! the games concept was to play the beats of the song to keep it going. You scored points for completing tracks. This song was the final stage, it was nearly unbeatable.
<Hobbsee> _nano_: me too :)  work?
<jobezone> DJ_Mer_: Cool, but using that with the gamepad must make your fingers sore.
<_nano_> Hobbsee, nah just winding up some stuff :P
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: lets just say i am the fastest text messager alive these days.
<jobezone> DJ_Mer_: :))))
<Hobbsee> _nano_: ah ok
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: i still play it and the sequel "Amplitude"
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, good song ! (whatever happened to the radiohead request)
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: you missed it earlier, they were on
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: karma plice
<DJ_Mer_> Police*
<jobezone> Rez was pretty entrancing.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_, aah  :(
<DJ_Mer_> pick up frequency, you'll love it.
<DJ_Mer_> the colours and beats will make you feel like your on acid!
<Insomniac-> yeah people really love rez: http://www.gamegirladvance.com/archives/2002/10/26/sex_in_games_rezvibrator.html
<jobezone> I'll look that game. For now, I've ordered Psychonauts, and Farhenheit
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: its listed as a "rare" title
<DJ_Mer_> very few copies were made and it was a rare trade in
<jobezone> ahh, so, hard to find.
<DJ_Mer_> you can buy a few new copies...but prepare to pay about 50 USD
<jobezone> and the sequel is called?
<DJ_Mer_> Amplitude
<DJ_Mer_> they changed the look of the "Vortex" but its still acid-trancing.
<jobezone> I'll try searching that one instead, it's probably more available.
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: they are both about the same on findability
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: get frequency first... its so worth the money.
<Insomniac-> DJ_Mer_: ever read that article?
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: no
<Insomniac-> go read it's funny
<jobezone> http://www.mobygames.com/game/ps2/frequency/cover-art/gameCoverId,31283/ Never saw the title. If I get it, it may be from "other" channels.
<DJ_Mer_> the one where guys can use a gamepad vibrator on a woman
<DJ_Mer_> lol
<_nano_> Insomniac-: lol
<DJ_Mer_> yup thats it jobezone
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: you'll be addicted for about two months
<jobezone> I was looking at scummvm webpage today, and downloaed Full Throttle's demo, and played it in dosbox. Man, I had forgotten how good it was.
<Insomniac-> jobezone: don't forget Day of the Tentacle :)
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: and after you beat it the songs will be some of your all-time favorites
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: this one's my fav song!
<jobezone> DJ_Mer_: Really? I hardly get additect with games anymore, they're boring, but if that one is diferent...
<angasule> jobezone: nethack!
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: its not another shoot them up.. its just acidic colors, good techno tunes, and plenty of complicated combo's
<jobezone> Insomniac-: Yeah, that one!...That was one of the few adventure games I really tried to end.
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: pink floyd is something amazing.
<jobezone> nethack, or falcons eye ? :)
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: yeah !
<Insomniac-> jobezone: Sam & Max Freelance Police was another one of my favorites
<Insomniac-> i love those wacky adventure games
<jobezone> I love this music, but never now what it's called
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: what music?
<jobezone> the one playing in Soviet Radio :)
<DJ_Mer_> cos this is Pink Floyd - Higher Hopes
<DJ_Mer_> pink floyd - High Hopes*
<jobezone> right!
<_nano_> jobezone: pink floyd anytime :D
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: my floyd collection WILL make your knees week
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: nineteen full CD's
<jobezone> Sam n Max was cool too!
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: isn't there a way not to randomize and just play what's requested :(
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: because of the way its set up... no
<jobezone> I played it in a 386, and it crawled a bit when max was on top of Sam, maskaraded
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: sometime i'll give you a custom show on my *private* soviet radio
<DJ_Mer_> SRp ;-)
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: lol
<DJ_Mer_> but jobezone is enjoying too... so it wouldn't be fair to cut him off too heh
<jobezone> what can I say
<jobezone> you got me the minute you had Soviet Radio on-line
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: lmao
<jobezone> btw, the reason I'm getting Psychonauts,
<DJ_Mer_> tell you what
<jobezone> it's because it's main designer was the one who made
<jobezone> Full Throttle
<DJ_Mer_> i'll give you guys a private "request" airing
<DJ_Mer_> i'll message you two with the hyperlinks to the files
<jobezone> among other Lucasart games.
<DJ_Mer_> manditory SR is being turned off during this cast: the music will pause after this song
<jobezone> sure
<DJ_Mer_> okay you guys, messaging you the private links
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: :)
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: the stream didn't pause tho
<jobezone> mmm, I don't know if I can be messaged, since I haven't registered my nick
<_nano_> jobezone: you could do it now :)
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: you can still recieve it
<_ubuntu> hi..i have downloaded the kubuntu dvd..do u know how i install it?
<jobezone> :))
<jobezone> ok, wait a minute then
<DJ_Mer_> okay nano....
<DJ_Mer_> what do ya want foo
<DJ_Mer_> waiting for a request, radiohead?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: yeah! :D
<angasule> hmm, I installed tor, but I don't see how to get it working, I guess do it the hard way, as if installed from source?
<jobezone> I'm musically incult, so I leave the requests to nano
<jobezone> unless I remember something.
<DJ_Mer_> first you gotta stay tuned jobezone lol
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: how bout a litle pink floyd after this?
<jobezone> xmms keeps stopping,
<jobezone> the other stream was much more fluid.
<DJ_Mer_> ^,-
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: they are the same... just on a different host
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: great stuff! :D you da man !
<jobezone> in the classroom!
<DJ_Mer_> same quality and everything.
<jobezone> that host must be in a remote island in the Pacific, or something :) (Or I am ...)
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: so what are you exactly doing here?
<T3hWiz0rd> iTunes: Pink Floyd - 04 - Another Brick In The Wall (Part2) @ 192kbps [Time: 1.04//4:01] 
<DJ_Mer_> in kubuntu?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: i mean you can change the playlist realtime?
<DJ_Mer_> well
<DJ_Mer_> this is itunes controlled via an ibook :-P
<DJ_Mer_> and being nicecasted.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: aah :)
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: the problem is it takes a very large hit on my poor lil ibook
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: plus the script i use for SR is very good at choosing the right blend of music.
<jobezone> you have the soundtrack for the Fly(movie)?
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: what artist?
<jobezone> angasule: I don't know about tor, but you could try installing a more recent .deb from debian.
<jobezone> DJ_Mer_: I'll check, wait a minute.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: where's the shoutcast server hosted?
<DJ_Mer_> right next to the ibook :-P
<DJ_Mer_> its my spaceheater
<_nano_> 8000 is ibook, 8001 kubuntu :D
<DJ_Mer_> ;-)
<DJ_Mer_> shhh, don't tell people
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: haha
<jobezone> DJ_Mer_: Howard Shore is the artist, Didn't even know it was him, but I should have guessed.
<DJ_Mer_> its okay, the ibook disables itself.
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: sorry, don't have
<jobezone> ahh
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: disables itself as in?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: easy fix... close the program and os x terminates the port opening
<jobezone> DJ_Mer: you should get some of his soundtracks, they're really good. For example, "Willow" soundtrack has some beautifull musics.
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: im writing it down now
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: should we jump to some techno?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: "creep - radiohead" by anychance?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: got it
<DJ_Mer_> woops
<pyrohotdog> can anyone help me install GCC?
<DJ_Mer_> lmao that stared at the wrong time
<jobezone> DJ_Mer_: nice
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: good stuff ! :D
<jobezone> pyrohotdog: I think you just have to install build-essentials ? Using adept.
<DJ_Mer_> "you're just like an angel... your skin makes me cry."
<T3hWiz0rd> iTunes: Radiohead - Creep @ 202kbps [Time: 0.44//3:55] 
<jobezone> sad that it skips a lot for me :(
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: where you live?
<_nano_> jobezone: works fine here, what connection do you jave?
<pyrohotdog> jobezone: oh....thank you....I'll try it
<_nano_> *have
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: i think hes out of the us....
<jobezone> DJ_Mer_:
<jobezone> ++p
<jobezone> ups
<jobezone> got sauce on my keyboard key
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: where you at?
<_nano_> lol
<jobezone> DJ_Mer_: in Portugal
<DJ_Mer_> yeah, that'll do it lmao
<_nano_> jobezone: what's your connection speed?
<jobezone> cable, 512 kb I think.
<_nano_> jobezone: how's the weather there? ;)
<jobezone> _nano_: :) Clear skies, but coldish
<DJ_Mer_> i've got my AC going here
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: just for your computer ;)
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: LOL
<jobezone> And the CIA have been landing planes filled with "terrorist" prisioners in here, in their route to eastern europe torture prisons.
<DJ_Mer_> next request nano?
<pyrohotdog> wow that's exciting.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: your call :D
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: ... hmmm... lets bust out some british music
<T3hWiz0rd> iTunes: Oasis - Stand By Me @ 320kbps [Time: 0.09//5:56] 
<jobezone> pyrohotdog: yep, the media has been in a bit of a frenzy over that.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: how does the T3hWiz0rd thingy work?
<DJ_Mer_> scripted irc client
<T3hWiz0rd> /bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<T3hWiz0rd> /bin/sh: -c: line 1: `uptime ;-)'
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: lol
<DJ_Mer_> gah, POS!
* DJ_Mer_ smacks T3hWiz0rd 
<jobezone> and they say machines are smart
<pyrohotdog> haha
* jobezone gets hit my Agent Smith
<pyrohotdog> as smart as their operator.
<T3hWiz0rd>  1:21  up 4 days,  3:05, 2 users, load averages: 0.26 0.31 0.29
<DJ_Mer_> up, hes all good
* jobezone gets hit by Agent Smith
<DJ_Mer_> man my ibooks uptime is pwning my kubuntu box
<DJ_Mer_> Uptime: 4 hours and 35 minutes
<jobezone> T3hWiz0rd: doesn't he report to the Matrix union, or something? :)
<T3hWiz0rd> HOT DOGS!!?!@#@!##!$
<DJ_Mer_> :-P
<jobezone> he seems pissed of...:)
<DJ_Mer_> i would be too if my logo was a smiling face.
<T3hWiz0rd> iTunes: Orbital - Chime @ 256kbps [Time: 0.04//8:03] 
<pyrohotdog> Okay...so I've got one harddrive, and it's partitioned for windows and linux...I don't suppose I could reformat the windows half without killing my linux half could I....?
<DJ_Mer_> this song is mad cool.
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: you still with us?
<jobezone> pyrohotdog: Yes, you can
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: yup : )
<pyrohotdog> Really? :)
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: liking the song?
<jobezone> DJ_Mer_: ahh, amarok is playing the stream better than xmms
<jobezone> Nice
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: nice stuff!
<pyrohotdog> jobezone: ...how? sorry, I'm sort of a Linux noob.
<jobezone> ups, not really. It's a bit better.
<jobezone> pyrohotdog: you're thinking of doing it in linux or windows?
<pyrohotdog> Linux, 'cause window's won't boot for me anymore, so I'm just going to get rid of it and use the storage space.
<DJ_Mer_> pyrohotdog: don't apologize for newbiquette... todays newbs are tomorrows 1337
<jobezone> People, what is the prefered kde app for formating partitions? Qtparted?
<_nano_> jobezone: I guess
<pyrohotdog> DJ_Mer_: hehe, very true.
<jobezone> pyrohotdog: install qtparted, then through its interface, format the windows partition to the filesystem you want (ext3 most probably).
<DJ_Mer_> pyrohotdog: thats why i only refer to noob in a bad sense directed toward hot-headed windows loyalists
<pyrohotdog> jobezone: thanks a lot!
<pyrohotdog> DJ_Mer_: good point...
<DJ_Mer_> today... windows noob... tomorrow 1337 virus transmitter and script-kiddie lmao
<jobezone> actually, On the other end, even elite hacker are/must be noobs.
<pyrohotdog> everyone has to start somewhere.
<_nano_> pyrohotdog: very true
<DJ_Mer_> somep eople just like to pretend they didn't ever "start"
<DJ_Mer_> they were born with 1337 s1llz
<DJ_Mer_> sk1llz*
<T3hWiz0rd> iTunes: Chromeo - Rage! @ 192kbps [Time: 0.04//4:34] 
<_nano_> anyone knows of good blogging clients for kde?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: peppy!
<DJ_Mer_> blog... disgusting
<DJ_Mer_> clogs...
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: lol why?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: look at my space... if i gave half a sh*t aobut those peoples days or lives maybe i'd stop throwing used condoms at them long enough to ask.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: but it may not be necessarily be about your life and stuff, there are a great deal of "niche" blogs as well
<jobezone> If not, if they knew everything about everything, or thought they do, what's the incentive to learn new stuff?
<jobezone> So, in that sense, and while I'm still a newbie, even if I'm using linux for some years, I hope to allways be a newbie, to be fascinated by new and obscure things
<jobezone> and learn them, of course.
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: like www.dumbass.nssclan.com?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: lol yours???
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: maybe, you like it?
<jobezone> back
<jobezone> I wonder if you all received my speech...
<pyrohotdog> It says it's status is "Active" and the option to format is grayed out...?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: chat logs are cool! :P
<jobezone> pyrohotdog: you must unmout that partition first.
<DJ_Mer_> usually
<jobezone> unmount.
<pyrohotdog> jobezone: oooh...ha...silly me....thank you!
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: i seem to attract extremely stupid people on my AIM account.
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: so i've made a sucessful site out of them lol
<jobezone> DJ_Mer_: what site is that?
<_nano_> brb
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone: my log of idiotic people who bother me while i am enjoying my life.
<carthik> How do I change the behaviour by which, when I click once things open - i want the double click to open behaviour
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: so what client do you use?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: for wha?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: my clog?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: yea clog .. lol
<Hobbsee> _nano_: there's /version - to answer your question, konversation
<DJ_Mer_> wordpress
<Hobbsee> oops...nvm
<jobezone> DJ_Mer_: I once saw a site simillar to that, where the guy impersonated being visited by aliens.
<jobezone> Is that your site?
<jobezone> On the other "line", was a kid, all worried, calling the police, reporting an abduction.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: that's the blog software not the client I guess
<pyrohotdog> aaron@dhcppc2:~$ umount /dev/hda2
<pyrohotdog> umount: /dev/hda2 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<pyrohotdog> it still says it's active?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: what are you hunting for
<jobezone0> DJ_Mer_: I once saw a site simillar to that, where the guy impersonated being visited by aliens.
<_nano_> !nvm
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, _nano_
<jobezone0>  Is that your site?
<mth`MAW> Hi
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: clients as in something that rests on your desktop and you could update your site thru that
<_nano_> Hobbsee: nvm?
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone0: yes its mine :-)
<Hobbsee> nevermind
<_nano_> Hobbsee: lol, i thot it's some software :))
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jobezone0> DJ_Mer_: Cool! I laughed so hard reading your site! Give me the link, please, I lost it since!
<_nano_> Hobbsee: need some coffee
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone0: http://68.225.55.28:8000/playlist.pls
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone0: woops
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone0: not that
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: lol
<DJ_Mer_> http://dumbass.nssclan.com/
<jobezone0> pyrohotdog: Are you sure it's unmounted, or that you're looking at the right partition? Also, maybe you have to refresh qtparted?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: poor ibook :P
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: not a big deal, if anyone gets on it i can ban em
<jobezone0> pyrohotdog: type mount on a terminal, to see all mounted filesystems
<jobezone0> DJ_Mer_: thanks for the link! I found it really funny when I first discovered it! I was sad when I finished reading it all.
<jobezone0> that's me
<pyrohotdog> the partition in question isn't showing..
<waspius> hi..does anyone know if there is a program like msn for linux in which u can use a web cam and a mic?
<jobezone0> pyrohotdog: when you type "mount"? Then it's unmounted. You can do it from the command line, anyway.
<Hobbsee> waspius: kopete, probably amsn as well
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: love this song
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: valued lesson behind its catchy lyrics
<Hobbsee> waspius: gaim probably lets you too
<waspius> thanx Hobbsee
<pyrohotdog> jobezone: it's appearing to be unmounted, but qtparted is still saying it's status is Active.
<jobezone0> pyrohotdog: use the cfdisk program in a terminal
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: this is my all time favorite winding down son
<jobezone0> pyrohotdog: cfdisk /dev/hda (or something)
<jobezone0> pyrohotdog: take care not to mess with your other partitions! Take a good look at the result of mount, and /etc/fstab, so you know what partition you will "format".
<pyrohotdog> jobezone: FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<jobezone0> pyrohotdog: nevermind, you have to do "sudo cfdisk"
<carthik> would someone know hoe to remove the underline for icons on the desktop and in konqueror?
<pyrohotdog> oooh....lol
<jobezone0> pyrohotdog: only, no need to put /dev/hda
<DJ_Mer_> i think we lost _nano_
<jobezone0> I got disconnected twice in the last half hour. Maybe that happened with him as well.
<pyrohotdog> Do I want a primary or logical partition....?
<jobezone0> DJ_Mer_: I sure loved when you had the stream on the "real" (kubuntu) server :)
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone0: im switching it back in a few minutes
<jobezone0> pyrohotdog: hmm.. I'm allways at a loss when I have to choose that, as well. But I guess primary is fine (that's what I allways choose). I think you only need to start thinking about logical partitions when you're going to have lots and lots of them
<jobezone0> DJ_Mer_: but then it will go in random mode?
<pyrohotdog> jobezone: alright, thank you.:)
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone0: yes
<DJ_Mer_> here goes the switch
<jobezone0> DJ_Mer_: can you give the other link again?
<jobezone0> pyrohotdog: you're welcome!
<jobezone0> thanks
<jobezone0> your site has all kinds of feeds!
<pyrohotdog> ugh, now I don't have permission to access it! lol
<jobezone0> pyrohotdog: you'll have to change /etc/fstab
<jobezone0> pyrohotdog: change it to use ext3, and under the options column, have defaults. Also, you'll probably want to name the mount point directory other than windows:) You'll have to create the newly named directory if you do change it.
<pyrohotdog> jobezone: thanks, you're a big help!:)
<_nano_> back
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: stopped? :(
<Hamster> How do I get the konsole plugin working in konqueror in KDE35? I have the package containing libkonsolepart but I can't work out how to enable it in konqueror
<jobezone0> _nano_: no, he just switched back to the other server
<jobezone0> Hamster: yakuake is all I need :)
<jobezone0> Hamster: what plugin is that?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: i returned it to regular SR
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: im preparing for my venture to dreamland
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: oh
<Hamster> jobezone0: it puts a konsole window in konqueror (file browser). I have it setup to work at home. but I can't get it working here at work. I'm stumped :-)
<jobezone0> DJ_Mer_: I wonder why if both servers are located on the same place, the other one was skipping so much with me?
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone0: yup they are both here... one is wireless though
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone0: which can cause some problems
<jobezone0> Hamster: Ah, I don't know about that... But isn't it as easy as Configuring konqueror's toolbar, then add a button for terminal in it? Then clicking the terminal, opens it up in the bottom?
<waspius> anyone know a chatting software that supports web cam and mic???
<Hamster> jobezone0: I shall try... I'm sure that the icon has just always been there and I have no idea why it hasn't appeared on this install :)
<jobezone0> waspius: I don't know... I've only heard about skype.
<waspius> that only supports mic
<jobezone0> ahh..
<jobezone0> DJ_Mer_: you compiling something ? :)
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone0: no whats up?
<jobezone0> DJ_Mer_: it's skipping a lot.
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone0: it shouldn't be, maybe you have a lot of connection resources in use?
<Insomniac-> argh my ears! this ancient hd has such an annoying high pitched whine it makes me want to pull out my hair
<jobezone0> DJ_Mer_: Not me, but maybe my ISP.
<_nano_> jobezone0: try pinging his server see the time it takes for a packet to comeback
<DJ_Mer_> ohh man....
<DJ_Mer_> OHH MAN
<jobezone0> hasn't ponged yet.
<DJ_Mer_> walmart is now in japan...
<DJ_Mer_> this is bad, someone BLOW that corporation up
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: it's gonna be everywhere,  you know any two countries that have walmart never go to war ...so it's good for the world :P
<DJ_Mer_> walmart is secretly the nazi party... whilest fast food chains are the soviet union plotting american genocide via food
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: lol
<jobezone0> Well, I shouldn't probably stop listening, as I'm near my monthly limits, and there's lots of days still till the end of it.
<_nano_> jobezone0: monthly limits?
<_nano_> jobezone0: how much do you pay for your connection?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: im telling you man the soviet union never crashed... they just changed their name to mc donalds.
<jobezone0> _nano_: yep. Here in Portugal we have a nice system which some ISP tried to implement in the UK last year as well, but had to go back.
<carthik> Can someone help me with  a kmail problem?
<jobezone0> _nano_: yep. 20 something 
<carthik> I have been using mutt to read mail so far. So my mail is in ~/Mail/  -- now is there a way to make kmail read this mail without copying it to ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/inbox ?
<jobezone0> _nano_: this gives me 2 GB internation downloads, 20 GB national.
<jobezone0> _nano_: the unlimited internet rates are so expensive, that only corporations usually use it.
<_nano_> jobezone0: thats 20 in what currency?
<jobezone0> all the ISP's do it.
<jobezone0> euros
<_nano_> jobezone0: what's the speed?
<jobezone0> 512 kbits
<jobezone0> there are higher connections, with higher limits (like 10 GB international)
<waspius> how can i change the privileges on a file
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone0: i've never heard of international limits before.
<DJ_Mer_> sounds like a desperate control attempt.
<waspius> my windows partition is mounted but i cant access it
<_nano_> jobezone0: i pay around 50 bucks for 5mbps (DJ_Mer_ its 5mbps right? cox?)
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: something like that...
<Hobbsee_away> waspius: man chmod
<_nano_> jobezone0: but the download limit thing is weird...I would have to say good bye to online radio then :(
<jobezone0> DJ_Mer_: I don't even think we have 5mbps yet. The highest connection speed oriented to home users I've seen is around 2mbps.
<Hobbsee_away> oh, for windows partitions...in the fstab, make sure it says ro,users,umask=000
<waspius> thanx...but isnt there something more simlpe?
<jobezone0> _nano_: that's one reason I don't listen to online streams that much.
<_nano_> waspius: ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<Hobbsee_away> waspius: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,users,umask=000 0       0 <--modify that to be where your windows drive is mounted, in your fstab file
<jobezone0> _nano_: unless I'm still far away to reaching the limit.
<Hobbsee_away> !mount
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<waspius> thanx
<jobezone0> _nano_: In here, everybody makes use of the IP filters in amule:) To only download nationally.
<_nano_> jobezone0: how's the broadband penetration in portugal?
<_nano_> jobezone0: i guess more competition would bring the prices down
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: iraq is getting some good Broadband
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: :P
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: sometime soo
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: sometime soon*
<jobezone0> _nano_: pretty big, but with cable there is little competition. One big cable company with a legal monopoly over the capital, and a few other big cities. ADSL is where there are lots of them.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: may be walmart would soon follow
<_nano_> jobezone0: the future lies in wimax :D
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: i don't like walmart, i want that comany to be gone
<jobezone0> what's that?
<jobezone0> DJ_Mer_: It hasn't reached here yet :)
<_nano_> jobezone0: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wimax
<DJ_Mer_> jobezone0: count your blessings
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: nice song
<DJ_Mer_> what is it? lol
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: ticket to heaven
<jobezone0> Oh men, soon I'll be bombarded with the next generation internet again.
<Insomniac-> will a kernel compiled for k7 boot on a athlon64 system?
<jobezone0> First it was GPRS, then WIFI, the 3G...
<jobezone0> sick and tired of it all.
<_nano_> jobezone0: lol
<jobezone0> there's an interesting statistic about portugal. It had the biggest growth in cellphone sales since 2000 in europe.
<Insomniac-> that'll even out pretty quickly
<_nano_> yeah
<Insomniac-> nearly everyone has one.. it has become a maintenance and upgrade market
<jobezone0> Now, every bloody company is trying to gain that nirvana heaven again, and so we get bombarded all the time about the next generation piece of crap.
<Insomniac-> sell your tv
<_nano_> jobezone0: well you can choose to not use any
<jobezone0> But I really mean BIGGEST growth, It's even studied overseas, and all.
<DJ_Mer_> allright men
<jobezone0> _nano_: sure, but until they make glasses wich block out those ads from the street, I still have to see them.
<Insomniac-> jobezone0: that won't last for more than a few years
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: g'night
<DJ_Mer_> peace guys, pump it hard
<Insomniac-> keep soviet radio alive in 2006 ;)
<_nano_> yeah!
<_nano_> soviet radio rocks
<jobezone0> Insomniac-: it's been lasting for over 5 years... You see, when there's limited physical space (in territory), only 4 open tv channels, a dozen of national cable tv channels, simillarly for magazines and newspapers, it's hard to avoid to be spammed by them when the new hype comes around.
<theo> silly question... what's the --prefix for kde?
<jobezone0> DJ_Mer_: bye
<jobezone0> oh well
<jobezone0> enough ranting...
<Insomniac-> jobezone0: not having problems here
<Insomniac-> i don't read much except books and online news
<jobezone0> Insomniac-: where?
<Insomniac-> netherlands
<Insomniac-> and i'm selling my tv
<jobezone0> ah..
<Insomniac-> since i don't use it anyway
<jobezone0> I like my tv!
<jobezone0> :)
<Insomniac-> mostly crap on tv anyway
<Insomniac-> i'm in the process of building my own video projector
<jobezone0> I like it because I often get to watch movies I never find in a videoclub, or amule.
<_nano_> Insomniac-: building your own as in?
<Insomniac-> _nano_: overhead projector + tft monitor screen + uv filter
<jobezone0> like classics, or otherwise less known movies.
<Insomniac-> i watch alot of b-movies but i have no trouble finding them
<_nano_> Insomniac-: lol
<Insomniac-> gonna watch 'santa claus conquers the martians' this christmas
<jobezone0> Well, with national downloads only..
<jobezone0> it gets a lot harder to find non-blockbusters.
<jobezone0> so it all comes around to screw me ! :)
<Insomniac-> yeah that sucks
<ejofee> how do i know which ones are *security* updates?
<Insomniac-> we have pretty much unlimited net access here
<Insomniac-> ejofee: when they come from the security branches
<Insomniac-> not sure how you could check that
<jobezone0> but I guess almost all of the updates in breezy are security updates ?
<ejofee> Insomniac-: where do i look in order to see where they came from?
<jobezone0> I don't really know
<Insomniac-> ejofee: in the apt-get or dpkg manpage you can probably see how you can check from which repository a package is coming
<ejofee> Insomniac-: so it's impossible to see it in synaptic, right?
<Insomniac-> dunno i don't use any frontends to apt
<jobezone0> You could see the changelongs of each package being updated.
<jobezone0> I think it's in Package->Changelog
<ejofee> is there any distro which has more packages than debian / ubuntu?
<pyrohotdog> What would I change permissions to for a web folder? 755?
<ejofee> Insomniac-: any idea ^
<jobezone0> debian must be #1. 3.1 full was 3 or 4 DVD's (or more, not sure).
<jobezone0> Or have I got this wrong ? ....
<Insomniac-> the amount of cds doesn't say anything
<Insomniac-> ejofee: no
<jobezone0> 2 DVD's.
<jobezone0> It kinda does, at least for Debian 3.1 .
<jobezone0> Unstable has got more by now.
<jobezone0> I searched for it, and it's probably 2 DVD's the full 3.1 release.
<Insomniac-> debian might have the largest package repository but how does that make them #1 in anything?
<jobezone0> It makes them #1 in having the largest package repository.
<Insomniac-> good for them
<jobezone0> and they're up there with Wikipedia, as in, you could get DVD's for both projects, and use them in an off-line computer, and never miss a thing.
<fatejudger> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<jobezone0> as far as program, and encyclopedic knowledge goes.
<jobezone0> programs.
<jobezone0> it's what makes ubuntu and kubuntu rock solid as well.
<jobezone0> Debian that is.
<jobezone0> So if Kubuntu is #1, then Debian is the hash (#).
<Insomniac-> only if the amount of available software is the standard for quality
<Insomniac-> s/for quality//
<jobezone0> from my experience, it allways has been.
<jobezone0> And I've been using it since 99, tracking unstable.
<jobezone0> or earlier even.
<andreas__> I used debian for a short while, not good enough hardware support
<jobezone0> but sure, one unusable package it allways keeps are the ggz packages. They're allways too old to be able to connect to their servers.
<jobezone0> ggz gaming zone, I mean.
<jobezone0> andreas__: yep, one reason I'm using kubuntu in this laptop, is that I couldn't fix the stupid DSTP in debian
<jobezone0> I'm the only one bored and hoping to find some entertainment in the channel ...
<jobezone0> while you are off doing something more interesting
<andreas__> I'm having an exam in a few hours
<andreas__> consider yourself lucky
<jobezone0> I take that back :)
<jobezone0> what is it about?
<jobezone0> I'm desperate.
<andreas__> operating systems
<jobezone0> Are you asked about what does the winXP EULA contain or something?
<andreas__> hehe no
<jobezone0> oh well...
<jobezone0> I wonder if, like the movie TRON, jobezone actually isn't me,
<jobezone0> but the computarized persona of myself...
<jobezone0> actually,
<jobezone0> in the Audio commentaries of TRON
<jobezone0> the director said that the idea he had for the tron program being alike his programmer,
<jobezone0> was that a programmer when he creates a program, he's putting something of himself in it.
<jobezone0> I think I might have unlocked the next trend on the internet:
<jobezone0> The IRClog
<jobezone0> Each person has an irc channel just for him, where he writes what he wants, any time of the day.
<andreas_> WEB 3.0
<andreas_> web*
<jobezone0> then, people can feed that channel to a program
<jobezone0> and get the real-time thoughts of people around the world,
<andreas_> that's pretty crazy'
<jobezone0> exactly!
<jobezone0> that's why it will catch on!
<jobezone0> piano, piano, get me a piano
<jobezone0> sincerely, sincerely, I ask you sincerely
<jobezone0> a note, a note, let me play you a note
<jobezone0> damn..
<jobezone0> abort
<fdelacruz_> guys anyone used firestarter?
<_nano_> !firestarter
<ubotu> it has been said that firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<andreas_> really
<andreas_> how does it compare to iptables
<jobezone0> as far as I know, it configures iptables
<bimberi> firestarter is a frontend to iptables
<andreas_> hang on now'
<jobezone0> just like guardian dog for kde.
<andreas_> it says firestarter is a frondend to the builtin firewall, which is called netfilter
<andreas_> iptables is also a frontend for netfilter
<andreas_> so which is it
* bimberi is going by ...
<bimberi> !firewall
<ubotu> I heard firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<andreas_> "ptables is the name of the user space tool by which administrators create rules for the packet filtering and NAT modules. "
<andreas_> +I
<jobezone0> !guarddog
<ubotu> jobezone0: What?
<jobezone0> !guardog
<ubotu> jobezone0: I give up, what is it?
<andreas_> "Firestarter is an open source personal firewall tool that uses the Netfilter system built into the Linux kernel."
<jobezone0> !nevermind
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, jobezone0
<andreas_> there we go then
<andreas_> so how does it compare to iptables?
<bimberi> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: (firewall configuration utility for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.4.0-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 344 kB, Installed size: 1264 kB
<jobezone0> andreas_;It's easier to use than iptables? And maybe it uses iptables.
<jobezone0> Like adept or synaptic use apt which uses dpkg.
<andreas_> that would be pretty awkward
<jobezone0> adept->apt->dpkg
<andreas_> gotta go shower, bai
<jobezone0> I don't even think you can directly configure netfilter besides using iptables.
<andreas_> of course you can
<andreas_> don't be silly
<andreas_> now come have a nice warm shower with me
<jobezone0> well, if you ask so nicely...
<jobezone0> :)
<jobezone0> how come Googlism.com can find resuls for "damn shit", but not for my name?
<jobezone0> http://www.googlism.com/what_is/d/damn_shit/
<fdelacruz_> any nessus user?
<fdelacruz_> how to add user in nessus
<m0ns00n> Hey
<_nano_> !checkinstall
<ubotu> somebody said checkinstall was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<DocTomoe> !alsa
<ubotu> methinks alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<jobezone0> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is, like, an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<jobezone0> fun game, type alt+space
<jobezone0> then start typing "k" and after that type each letter of the alphabet, and see if it finds a kde application for each. If one word is missing, install a corresponding app.
<DocTomoe> what is the standard procedure for fixing soundchip-related problems in kubuntu?
<jobezone0> http://www.maconareaonline.com/news.asp?id=12842
<jobezone0> I think it's the same way with ubuntu
<l3m> DocTomoe: what sound problems do you have?
<DocTomoe> I upgraded to dapper on a test machine. KDE tells me arts could not be started because "device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such device)". However, I have entries for /dev/dsp[0-3] .*
<l3m> and you do have a symlink for /dev/dsp to dsp0 (or the one you want to use)?
<DocTomoe> l3m: there is a symlink for /dev/dsp that has existed since I put ubuntu on that machine.
<_jeff> what's the difference between DAO and TAO in K3B?
<DocTomoe> Can this have something to do with kernel modules not being loaded? [for Information, this is a Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)] 
<DocTomoe> _jeff: DAO= Disk At Once ... TAO = Track At Once
<_jeff> My K3B does not burn. It stops in the "writing data cd(k3b data project)" and keeps asking me to insert an empty CD. Please help
<DocTomoe> _jeff: maybe it is not a software failure ... is this really a blanc CD and is your drive ok?
<deFrysk> did you run K3bSetup ?
<dissed> anyone who knows how to install limewire?
<jobezone0> do you advise on Saving and restoring sessions in KDE, or in starting one anew each time you login?
<jobezone0> I've read somewhere about possibilites of doing the first keeping some processes "crud".
<jobezone0> I would prefer the latter, but I guess how many times I'll want to use it?
<jobezone0> Like, right now, something's wrong with the KDE mediamanager, so I won't be reusing this session.
<deFrysk> dissed, get the Linux (RPM) from limewire.com
<deFrysk> dissed, sudo apt-get install fakeroot alien
<deFrysk> dissed, fakeroot alien Limewireblah.rpm
<deFrysk> dissed, sudo dpkg -i limewireblah.deb
<deFrysk> dissed, also install sunjava as suggested here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<jobezone0> bye all
<dissed> deFrysk: thanks
<dissed> i got a .sh file when i run in console it says access denied, when i run sudo it says command not found, any1 know why?
<bimberi> dissed: try     sudo sh file.sh
<dissed> ok
<dissed> thx a lot, it worked
<bimberi> np L)
<bimberi> :)
<bimberi> s/L/:/
<_nano_> could anybody successfuly compile kblogger?
<flixor> i was wondering how could i turn off the behaviour of konqueror that it loads html pages in my local documents
<hugelmopf> flixor: you mean when you click on a html-file in the filemanager?
<flixor> well whenever i go to a dir where there is a index.html file it will load the html file instead of showing me the files in the directory
<hugelmopf> strange, that does not happen for me. how did you start konqueror?
<flixor> normaly from the menuy
<flixor> i know there is an option to change this behaviour but cant find it
<hugelmopf> from the menu means via "Internet - Konqueror"?
<flixor> yes
<hugelmopf> this will use the web-browsing profile, which might be the reason for your problem. try starting konqueror from the system icon.
<flixor> ehm nope
<flixor> i am not using the webbrowsing profile
<hugelmopf> so did you try it from the system icon?
<flixor> well hugelmopf there must be an options in konqueror "use index.html"
<flixor> but i cant find it
<hugelmopf> i don't know where it is. would have expected it to be off by default for filemanagement.
<flixor> yes but it seems this options is somehow changed location
<flixor> or is not in the kubuntu version of konqueror :(
<hugelmopf> is it not in "View"?
<hugelmopf> i found it here, but i am using the kde-3.5 packages
<flixor> in view
<flixor> let me check
<flixor> ehm no i cant find it there i have allso the kde 3.5 packages
<flixor> there is another options but that is for preview
<hugelmopf> hmmm... i just tried with a fresh user and it is not there, while it is there for my regular user.
<_nano_> !konqueror
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, konqueror is the default Web Browser, File Manager, FTP manager and Universal viewing manager for the K Desktop Environment. See http://konqueror.org
<hugelmopf> i just don't understand it. konquerors options seem to be crippled for a fresh user, while they are fine for my "old" user account.
<flixor> i think its a kubuntu thing
<hugelmopf> i wonder if this was done by kubuntu developers to "increase usability", but then we could just as well use gnome, i guess.
<flixor> the hide options for the user
<LeeJunFan> hugelmopf: yeah, there's an entry about getting old functionality back on kubuntu.org faq
<flixor> i know
<flixor> but i had it already
<LeeJunFan> apparently they want linus to say kubuntu sucks too.
<flixor> and its gone
<flixor> lol
<hugelmopf> ah... always good to read the FAQ :-) does this fix your problem, flixor?
<LeeJunFan> Nothing pisses me off more than hiding functionality because it might be confusing to idiots.
<LeeJunFan> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<jobezone> I see I've made it to the Hall of Fame
<flixor> dunno but i hope so
<jobezone> :)
<flixor> thanks anyway let me dive into the faw
<flixor> i think my settings changed when i upgraded to kde 3.5
<flixor> because i already changed to the old style konqueror
<jobezone> nevermind :/
<LeeJunFan> flixor: yeah, because it changes in /usr/share, so your changes likely could have been undone.
<flixor> kee
<_nano_> anyone knows about using adblock with konqueror?
<jobezone> I think it's in kde3.5
<jobezone> just found this http://jrepin.blogspot.com/2005/07/jlps-kde-35-previews-part-1.html it seems that it's in 3.5
<zbyszek> hi
<hugelmopf> if you open konqueror, the address field does not have focus. is that the same for everybody here?
<_nano_> jobezone: hey but i don't see no option ..i have kde 3.5
<deFrysk> _nano_, configure konqueror then choose adblock filters
<deFrysk> in kde3.5 that is
<jobezone> hugelmopf: For me, the focus goes to the adress bar.
<hugelmopf> is this 3.4 or 3.5?
<jobezone> hugelmopf: 3.4.3
<hugelmopf> hmmm... ok, then it is maybe a 3.5 problem
<jobezone> Breezy's kubuntu with all updates
<jobezone> does anyone use fireflier?
<jobezone> what config tool do you use to configure the firewall?
<hugelmopf> anybody here with 3.5 who can verify this for me?
<zbyszek> jobezone: I have no idea
<GameCat> anyone in who knows about the hotplug system?
<dissed> will a ipod be recognized when i run itunes through crossover?
<dissed> an*
<andreas_> try it
<andreas_> speaking of iPod
<andreas_> "- I got the shuffle. Lightweight, honk it on. And you shuffle the shuffle."
<dissed> another ipod related thing, will amarok be able to interact with it?
<jjesse> dissed: i use amarok for my wife's ipod and it works great
<jjesse> where is the setting to keep konversation always on top?
<dissed> jjesse: ok, thanks a lot
<dissed> havent got mine at home right now, so thats why im asking instead of testing it myself
<_jeff> my sound fails after suspend to RAM. Is there any solution?
<je4d> _jeff: try rmmoding your sound driver module before suspend, and modprobe after
<_nano_> just installed kde 3.5 some dependencies couldn't be met
<Riddell> _nano_: what's that?
<Riddell> _nano_: on breezy?
<dissed> wtf, earlier today i was able to play certain mp3s that iv had problems with before, i changed absolutely nothing from when i could play them, and now im back to square one, any ideas?
<dissed> im using oss and amarok
<dissed> ossink
* deFrysk uses amarok and alsasink and xine engine
<dissed> xine engine?
<dissed> is that better than gstreameR?
<deFrysk> I prefer it till gstreamer 1 is out
<hugelmopf> anybody else here running KDE 3.5? if you open konqueror, the address field does not have focus. is that the same for everybody here?
<dissed> ill try that then
<jjesse> on dapper or or breeezy?
* deFrysk uses  dapper and has no issues on that area
<jjesse> no issues on dapper
<_nano_> Riddell: yeah on breezy
<_nano_> Riddell: sorry for the late response, couldn't figure out why konqueror is not loading pages
<_nano_> Riddell: so was busy googling on firefox
<dissed> get the same shit with xine
<dissed> dammit
<_nano_> deFrysk: you're using dapper? what's the difference from breezy?
<deFrysk> less stable mostly ;p
<deFrysk> and a shorter boottime
<deFrysk> and i just switched from gnome to kde
<_nano_> deFrysk: like could you give some examples on where you faced problems?
<deFrysk> for now that is
<_nano_> deFrysk: me too :)
<deFrysk> _nano_, crashing konqueror and krusader
<dissed> `system-supplied DSO at 0xffffe000' has disappeared; keeping its symbols. <- anyone who knows what that means?
<deFrysk> and amarok just crashed for some reason
<_nano_> deFrysk: is konqueror loading all pages properly?
<deFrysk> _nano_, as a browser you mean ?
<_nano_> deFrysk: I couldn't load http://www.google.com/  ...it works only when I remove the trailing slash...weird
<_nano_> deFrysk: yeah
<deFrysk> _nano_, checking..
<deFrysk> _nano_, no issues here ;)
<_nano_> deFrysk: including trailing slash?
<deFrysk> including trailing slash
<deFrysk> afk
<_nano_> deFrysk: could you tell me your connection settings? socket time out and all ?
<_nano_> deFrysk: i would just replace mine with yours and see if that works
<_nano_> deFrysk: try this site : http://buzz.blogger.com/   do you get to see a navbar on the top?
<sorush20> how do I increase the size of the thumbnails in konqueror?
<hussam> anybody can help with a printing problem. I have my HP deskjet 3650 printer setup correctly. but it will only print from non-kde programs.
<hussam> if I try to print from a kde program, I get the following error: "Error while reading filter description for true. Empty command line received"
<hussam> I can still print from firefox and openoffice.org 1.9.129
<hussam> I even removed the printer, re-added it, and did a '/etc/init.d/cupsys restart' still the same. this actually used to work in the past but I'm not sure why it is not working now.
<hussam> so any help is appreciated.
<hussam> in the meantime I installed acrobat reader so I can print pdf documents.
<hussam> I also did dpkg-reconfigure kdeprint
<hussam> nobody here?
<deFrysk> I am here
<deFrysk> but not able to help you unfortunately
<hussam> I'll ask in #kde
<zvodd> Whats the packages manager called in kubuntu?
<darkheart> adept
<darkheart> or kynaptic, irrc
<darkheart> err iirc
<seth_k> adept is breezy's version
<Zeusz> hello
<zvodd> i've got "breezy"
<Zeusz> can u pls tell me with what can I open CHM files
<zvodd> does kubuntu 5.10 have LAMP preingstalled? coz i have no idea how to tell / set it up
<Riddell> it comes with Linux preinstalled
<Riddell> zvodd: but if you want server stuff try ubuntu-server
<zvodd> do you mean i should reinstall with the server option?
<zvodd> or is it a diffrent download?
<Riddell> no, that just doesn't install the graphial bits
<Riddell> ubuntu-server is a CD with no graphical stuff but lots of server stuff
<zvodd> That would be quite good, but a kinda want to do both... for developing a PHP site
<Riddell> zvodd: but just install apache, mysql and php for LAMP
<zvodd> where can i find the ubuntu-server download? or is it just an installer option
<Riddell> same place as kubuntu and ubuntu download
<zvodd> because i would like to put LAMP on my kubuntu Home system, and run a no-graphics ubuntu-server at work.
<zvodd> really  i must have missed it
<zvodd> ty
<jjesse> zvodd: you could always type server at the install for kubuntu
<zvodd> ... i am confused now, is there a seperate download, or do i just do what jjesse has said?
<jjesse> ubuntu-server is designed around a server installation....
<jjesse> is that correct Riddell
<Riddell> a "server" install is ubuntu or kubuntu without any graphical stuff
<Riddell> ubuntu-server is a separate CD with lots of server packages on it
<Riddell> I don't know what happens if you do a "server" install of ubuntu-server
<Riddell> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/breezy/
<zvodd> ty Ridell that link is very good
<zvodd> where are apache config files?
<jjesse> in /etc/apache2
<jjesse> i think
<zvodd> i am trying to find the Synaptic Package Manager dialog, but its not in the same place as the ubuntu wiki suggest (i think because its gnome) where can i find Synaptic Package Manager in kubuntu
<mth`MAW> zvodd: alt+f2 synaptic
<mth`MAW> mh
<mth`MAW> in Kubuntu
<mth`MAW> oka
<mth`MAW> y
<mth`MAW> Open a konsole
<mth`MAW> type
<mth`MAW> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mth`MAW> than your passwd
<mth`MAW> wait until she is ready
<mth`MAW> an than tell her to open synaptic with:
<mth`MAW> [2005-12-16 19:20:31]  <mth`MAW> zvodd: alt+f2 synaptic
<mth`MAW> :)
<mth`MAW> should work...
<_jason> okay, I just installed ubuntu-desktop.  The fonts look very different from what I am used to in gnome.  Is there a setting somewhere or is this just a theme issue?
<_jason> i mean kubuntu-desktop
<_jason> ok I found it, never mind
<mth`MAW> okay...
<mth`MAW> I could not help with that problem...
<mth`MAW> Font looking well her :)
<toko123> greetings
<toko123> how do I add something to my startup program list K?
<toko123> I want to be able to execute a program from the K scrool list?
<andreas_> right-click the K-button
<andreas_> and choose "Edit menu" or something like that in the menu that pops up
<_jason> can someone recommend a theme that is less bright than the default.  It's hurting my eyes :)
<toko123> andreas:thanks
<Insomniac-> _jason: take a look around on kde-look.org
<DaSkreech> Hooray
<DaSkreech> If I chage the arch of the kernel will Kubuntu maintain the new kernel?
<_jason> I installed kubuntu-desktop a few minutes ago and played with the theme and fonts.  Now when I try to start gnome, it won't start.  The panel just appears and disappears, repeatedly.  The background never loads, it just has the solid brown.  What can I do?
<DaSkreech> What did you select when you logged in?
<_jason> DaSkreech:  GNOME
<DaSkreech> Is it running GDM or KDM?
<_jason> DaSkreech: GDM
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> I take it you are in KDE now
<_jason> DaSkreech: yeah :)
<DaSkreech> hmm Never had that happen to me
<_jason> DaSkreech: I managed to login once.  But my gnome panel had the gradient from KDE, which was strange.  So I decided to reboot.  Then I couldn't even start gnome
<_jason> DaSkreech: I'm going to try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop unless you have something else I could try
<_jason> ok here we go, I hope it doesn't break kde now too
<_jason> hrmm it won't work, doesn't want to reinstall all the dependencies :?
<_jason> I'll try just gdm
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Hi hi
<crimsun> hi
<DaSkreech> If Iupgrade the arch of my kernel will Kubuntu maintain the new kernel?
<crimsun> what?
<Freedomzen> Hi all has anyone recently installed using a daily built iso?
<Freedomzen> my kde is borked
<DaSkreech> If I upgrade teh kernel from a 386 to some newer arch when there is a kernel upgrade will it upgrade the new arch or both the new arch and the old 386 one?
<Freedomzen> no kcontrol icons are screwed no web browser cant edit modules cause I cannot install them
<crimsun> DaSkreech: upgrades are only revelant for already-installed packages.
<DaSkreech> Right :-)
<Freedomzen> kde for the matter will not  upgrade cause it runs into dependancy problems
<DaSkreech> crisum: I'm assuming that installing a 686 or K7 kernel will still eave teh 386 one on the computer
<DaSkreech> In case something terrible happens
<DaSkreech> so when a new kernel comes out both should be on the computer as installed packages correct?
<crimsun> DaSkreech: installing another arch leaves the old one, yes.
<_jason> okay, I have good news (for me at least).  I'm in gnome right now with a different account and it works fine.  So KDE must have just messed up a setting somewhere in my other account.  Do you guys know how to reset all the gnome related config files in gnome or should I just ask in #ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Right So when a new one comes out would both archs be upgraded or just the one in current usage?
<Freedomzen> can someone take a look at this pastebin for me? http://pastebin.com/466963
<Freedomzen> thats my problem
<_jason> ubotu, info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: (An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.2.3-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1053 kB, Installed size: 3500 kB
<_jason> Freedomzen, do you have universe enabled?
<Freedomzen> _jason: yep
<_jason> Freedomzen, do 'sudo apt-get install kdevelop3' and see what happens
<Freedomzen> it complains more about missing files
<_jason> Freedomzen, did you 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<Freedomzen> yep
<Freedomzen> lol
<Freedomzen> guess it's my fault as this is dapper
<Freedomzen> :P
<_jason> lol oh...
<_jason> Hi, I'd like to remove all of the packages that were installed along with #kubuntu-desktop.  What would be the best way to proceed?
<_jason> lol sorry, not the channel... just the package kubuntu-desktop
<hugelmopf> wrong channel for that question! ;-)
<hugelmopf> no, seriously: how did you install that package?
<_jason> apt-get, I liked kde but it borked my gnome... probably a fluke but I'd like to uninstall it
<hugelmopf> i believe aptitude has someting like "dependency tracking" for removing packages, i.e. if you remove a package, it can also remove things that were only installed as deps and are not needed anymroe
<Riddell> jpatrick: how did it break gnome?
<jpatrick> Riddell: pardon?
<_jason> Riddell, after logging out of kde and attempting to login to gnome I couldn't.  The panel would just appear and disappear.  I'm on gnome now with a different account, but I can't fix the original account.  So I am going to have to transfer all my files now etc..
<Riddell> jpatrick: that was to _jason, sorry
<jpatrick> Riddell: no problem
<jpatrick> Riddell: and thanks for the kxdocker upload
<Riddell> _jason: could you try removing gtk2-engines-gtk-qt and seeing if that fixes it
<_jason> Riddell, I can try, like I said gnome works fine with accounts I didn't use kde on
<jpatrick> Riddell: lastest package: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1211
<_jason> Riddell, okay, going to try to login now, brb
<_menza> Hi
<_menza> I just installed Baghira from the repos
<_menza> How do I launch it?
<jpatrick> _menza: System Settings -> Appearance
<_menza> jpatrick: the file manager that is
<_menza> I did configure the theme
<_menza> No wait
<_menza> I have to compile it
<_menza> dang.
<_menza> No wait
<_menza> I don't
<_menza> Weird.
<jpatrick> _menza: File Manager?
<_menza> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/download.shtml#deb
<_menza> Yes
<_menza> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/pix/ssp/0.7/bonafide/standardalifinder0rh.jpg as such
<_menza> The file manager I was told is Baghira
<_jason> Riddell, okay it logged in
<jpatrick> _menza: Baghira is a KDE theme
<_jason> that must ahve been the problem
<_menza> jpatrick: Well, what's that finder thing then?
<_menza> Anyone knows?
<Riddell> _jason: ok, thanks, guess it's time to remove gtk2-engines-gtk-qt from kubuntu then
<darkheart> katapult?
<_jason> Riddell, but my fonts are extremely small here (I made fonts smaller in kde).  Can I reset the size in gnome somehow?
<hugelmopf> Riddell: no! that sounds bad...
<hugelmopf> Riddell: can't you just make it not install by default and give a warning on installation?
<Riddell> hugelmopf: well it'll move to universe
<jpatrick> _menza: `sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira'
<_jason> Riddell, and to remove all of the kubuntu-desktop dependencies like you were mentioning earlier, would I just 'sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop' or do I need to add something to take care of the dependencies?
<Riddell> _menza: I believe the finder thing is konqueror in that screenshot
<hugelmopf> Riddell: ok. i thought you were going to remove it from the archives.
<Riddell> _jason: remove libqt3-mt
<_jason> Riddell, wow neat...
<_menza> jpatrick: I have baghira already :P
<jpatrick> _menza: go to System Settings and configure it
<dg7abl> hi
<_jason> Riddell, thanks for your help
<_menza> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.shtml# <- does anyone know if this tutorial can be used for Kubuntu? It seems like he transformed Mandriva.
<dg7abl> anybody  knows an germen k/ubuntu channel?
<_menza> !ger
<ubotu> I don't know, _menza
<_menza> !de
<ubotu> I heard de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<dg7abl> thx
<_menza> bitte :)
<dg7abl> dane :)
<darkheart> Hehe
<dg7abl> danke
<_menza> !start an editor war
<ubotu> joe is better than emacs.
* _menza kills ubotu
<darkheart> No it's not!!
<_menza> emcas > all
<_menza> but meh
<_menza> no trolling I guess
<darkheart> Haha..I don't like emacs too much actually.
<_jason> vim
<hugelmopf> if you are starting new (i.e. don't like one shortcut scheme over another), i have noticed, that kate gives you a lot more productivity.
<kangpeh> hey ;)
<darkheart> kate is definitely nice. I like vim, but there is definitely something to be said about actually using the GUI if you have one.
<hugelmopf> especially now with the sessions management.
<kangpeh> i just switched to kubuntu from gnome
<kangpeh> i was wondering
<_jason> gvim
<kangpeh> is there a way to get rid of the useless gnome programs
<kangpeh> cuz i really like kde better than gnome
<kangpeh> it runs so much faster and smoother
<kangpeh> on my laptop
<kangpeh> makes my computer seem newer haha
<hugelmopf> kangpeh: welcome. you might want to remove one of the core gnome libraries and see what that pulls in?
<kangpeh> hugelmopf:  ahh but i dont want to lose gtk support o-o
<kangpeh> cuz there are SOME programs that i'll need
<kangpeh> like evolution
<kangpeh> lol
<hugelmopf> kangpeh: yes, i know. trial and error i guess. you should remove a gnome library, not necessarily a gtk-core library
<_jason> kangpeh, just put evolution back after it gets rid of everything
<_jason> i just removed kde and i'm bringing back amarok :)
<hugelmopf> kangpeh: or use kontact, it is very nice!
<kangpeh> hmm
<kangpeh> how can i switch
<kangpeh> when all the emails are in my evolution
<kangpeh> lol
<kangpeh> :(
<kangpeh> but more importantly, how do i install new themes for kde 3.5 in ubuntu lol
<kangpeh> i wanna make this look a bit btter
<kangpeh> also i installed superkaramba
<kangpeh> how do i actually use it
<kangpeh> i want to make this look cool
<kangpeh> cuz kde is f'n state of the art thats for sure
<jpatrick> kangpeh: `import'
<kangpeh> import?
<jpatrick> import from evolution
<kangpeh> oh
<kangpeh> that can be done lol
<kangpeh> dam
<kangpeh> yo jpatrick where do u get good themes what themes are you using
<kangpeh> i want this
<kangpeh>  to still be FAST and SMOOTH and CLEAN looking but i want it to also run fast smooth and clean
<hugelmopf> kangpeh: depending on how evolution stores your emails, you might be able to use them right away in kontact (mbox or maildir storage are both native for kontact)
<kangpeh> but i want it to look cool
<jpatrick> kangpeh: http://kde-look.org
<kangpeh> im on that site
<kangpeh> :(
<kangpeh> i dont really know what to do
<jpatrick> kangpeh: look around
<jpatrick> kangpeh: my favourite SuperKaramba theme is "Liquid Weather ++"
<kangpeh> how do i turn superkaramba on
<kangpeh> i installed it but i dont see it in the applications?
<jpatrick> kangpeh: open it in SuperKaramba
<kangpeh> i mean how do i open superkaramba
<kangpeh> first lol
<jpatrick> kangpeh: K-Menu -> Utilities -> Desktop (If KDE 3.5) -> SuperKaramba
<kangpeh> isn't there a correct way to do this jpatrick though
<kangpeh> to install themes i mean
<kangpeh> cuz like
<kangpeh> this seems so ghetto
<kangpeh> not using .de's
<jpatrick> kangpeh: download a theme to disk and run it in SK
<kangpeh> sk?
<kangpeh> could not rename partial file in /tmp/kde-andy
<kangpeh> or someshit
<jpatrick> SuperKaramba
<kangpeh> when i tried to install crap in superkaramba
<kangpeh> no themes, i mean isn't there a better way to install a theme for kde in general
<kangpeh> like i want MacOSX theme lol
<jpatrick> kangpeh: I recommend downloading the themes from http://kde-look.org in the SK section
<jpatrick> kangpeh: `sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira'
<kangpeh> is baghira buggy
<kangpeh> jpatrick ?
<jpatrick> no
* jpatrick got bored with it after a while
<kangpeh> what do u use
<jpatrick> Plastik
<kangpeh> plastik
<kangpeh> ahh
<kangpeh> isn't that really plain looking though
<jpatrick> I like it
<kangpeh> jpatrick i want to hvae the mac osx task bar at the bottom
<kangpeh> :(
<jpatrick> `sudo apt-get install kxdocker'
<kangpeh> plus
<kangpeh> will this kde tell me when new updates are out like gnome did
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> Adept Updater
<kangpeh> basically i want to complete have kde replace gnome, but i dont wanna lose any features
<jpatrick> kangpeh: well KDE has a lot more features
<kangpeh> is kxdocker btw better than a superkaramba docker theme
<jpatrick> No
<jpatrick> it's an app
<kangpeh> eh
<kangpeh> which is better
<jpatrick> One's a theme manager the other's a dock
<kangpeh> oh
<kangpeh> jpatrick
<kangpeh> how do i turn on kxdocker
<kangpeh> lolz
<jpatrick> run it
<jpatrick> Alt-F2: type `kxdocker'
<zvodd> when i type 'sudo apt-get install synaptic' it tells me that it can't find the package or that it is linked, ie it won't install
<zvodd> i am trying to enable Universe and Multiverse so that i can install PHP4
<zvodd> How do i expand apt-get s list?
<jpatrick> zvodd: `kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/soucres.list'
<zvodd> and then wat do i add?
<jpatrick> zvodd: uncomment the uni and multi lines (remove the '#' in front of deb)
<zvodd> ok thanx
<zvodd> do i need to log off and on or somthing because when i do apt-get install , its displays a whole bunch of messages "No such file or directory"
<mornfall> adept users around?
<kosh> well I have been using adept
<mrmarcel> hi
<mornfall> nm, i already figured
<osh_> anyone good with python? I have a question about the "zipfile" module.
<osh_> All I want it to do is to unpack a zipfile with subdirs, which it doesn't appear to do.
<Anakashar__> is there any way to find the /dev location of a usb device in dapper?
<osh_> Anakashar__: doesn't dmesg tell you that?
<Anakashar__> nope
<osh_> Anakashar__: Nothing like "new usb device; /dev/sdb2" or something?
<Anakashar__> nope
<osh_> Is the device working?
<Anakashar__> if i do lsusb, it shows that it's there and it sees it
<osh_> Anakashar__: Do you see any message about "waiting for the device to settle" when you plug it in?
<Anakashar__> never saw anything like that, should i unplug and replug it back in?
<osh_> Anakashar: Try that.
<Anakashar> ok, done
<osh_> Anakashar: And what does dmesg say?
#kubuntu 2005-12-22
<Anakashar> usb1-1, usb disconnect, address, 2, new low speed usb device using uhci_hcd and address 4, input, usb hid v1.00, gamepad, on usb-0000:00:04.2-1
<osh_> nothing more?
<Anakashar> that's all it says
<osh_> Strange. I've never seen that before.
<Anakashar> swapped the ports of my mouse and the gamepad, mouse still works, but dmesg still returns no /dev information
<osh_> There really should be some more usb messages imho. Perhaps you need to load some gamepad kernel module?
<Anakashar> if there is one.. let me check
<osh_> Anakashar: xpad is the xbox pad driver... nothing like that?
<Anakashar> it's a gravis gamepad
<Anakashar> looks like a PSX controller
<osh_> Anakashar: Something like this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravis_PC_GamePad
<osh_> Anakashar: In there is also instructions on how to enable it.
<Anakashar> though i have one of those, it's not one of those
<Anakashar> but i'll try those instructions
<osh_> Anakashar: Might be worth a shot. =)
<Anakashar> let's see what happens
<osh_> Anakashar: let me know if it works out for you.
<Anakashar> alright
<Niomi> xorg is using 39-45% CPU x_X
<kangpeh> hey
<kangpeh> how do i completely remove Gnome (but not all gtk programs)
<kangpeh> i.e., i do want to keep gaim, evolution, gnucash, etc.
<kangpeh> but i want to remove completely basically the rest of gnome
<kangpeh> lol
<kangpeh> cuz i have KDE now
<kangpeh> and i love KDE :D
<Niomi> i tend to favor gnome applications but use KDE as my window manager as well
<Niomi> now, i am not sure about this, so ask someone who knows better, but you _might_ be able to get rid of gnome and leave gtk.. maybe?
<kangpeh> niomi
<kangpeh> how do i do that
<kangpeh> o.o;;
<Niomi> i have no idea
<kangpeh> lol
<Anakashar> osh_, nada
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:kangpeh] : Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | Torvalds says to use KDE
<kangpeh> =)
<Riddell> kangpeh: please remove that
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:kangpeh] : Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<kangpeh> Riddell:  But, he's right.
<kangpeh> KDE is pretty awesome
<kangpeh> i thought i had a slwo laptop
<kangpeh> turns out i have a fast laptop
<kangpeh> i just didnt know cuz i was using gnome for the past year
<kangpeh> lol
<aeon17x> kangpeh: good for you :)
<kangpeh> :D
<kangpeh> but
<kangpeh> how do i remove gnome
<kangpeh> o.o;
<kangpeh> but maintain the gtk
<kangpeh> in one apt-get remove cmd
<kangpeh> lol
<aeon17x> Just leave it there.
<aeon17x> There's no easy way to remove them all >_>
<jahshua> hey if i dl the install .iso file, will it partition my hd for me when i run it? im on xp right now.
<Riddell> jahshua: it will
<Riddell> jahshua: if you are resizing the partition make sure to defragment it first
<Riddell> jahshua: then at the installer you can just change the size in Manual Partitioning
<Riddell> or you can tell Kubuntu to just take over the whole hard disk
<jahshua> Anakashar
<jahshua>  d:\documents and settings\owner>chkdsk/f the type of file system is ntfs. cannot lock current drive. chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. would you like to schedule this volume to be checked next time the system restarts? yes/no ??
<cathal> how do you stop files loading up in konqueror, instead, in the standdard file maager for KDE?
<jahshua> [23:40]  <nesta> thats what i got
<jahshua> should i type yes or no
<seth_k|lappy> jahshua, type yes
<seth_k|lappy> cathal, konqueror IS the standard KDE file manager
<cathal> ok, gotta go find what i used last time i used KDE, it been a few years. Cheers seth
<robotgeek> hey seth_k|lappy
<seth_k|lappy> hiya robotgeek, I'm home for the holidays :)
<seth_k|lappy> cathal, maybe krusader?
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: finally finished all my univ work, can spend some time on ubuntu now :)
<seth_k|lappy> :D that's how I feel
* seth_k|lappy got another upload into the archive last night
<seth_k|lappy> it's rather pathetic when I'm excited about each one I guess :) I suppose the novelty will wear off
* robotgeek still has some time to go 
<march> hi@all
<robotgeek> hey march
<DJ_Mer_> parents either need to get control of their children, put them on leashes, or straight out stop breeding
<kakei> how do i stop Kde?
<Anakashar> kakei, i use sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<elektronaut> alt+f2, type "kdesu /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<elektronaut> i guess that worked
<elektronaut> :)
<Anakashar> heh
<DJ_Mer_> I love you.
<aeon17x> What is the character map for KDE called?
<kakei> any one pls can help me with this : i have installed Nvidia Latest drivers http://pastebin.com/467351 but when i do glxgears i get a crappy result : http://pastebin.com/467359
<toko123> cnt-alt-backspace
<elektronaut> kakei: what does your xorg.conf look like?
<kakei> http://pastebin.com/467372
<elektronaut> did you try enabling renderaccel?
<kakei> how do i do that?
<elektronaut> http://pastebin.com/467375
<kakei> what's that ur ?
<elektronaut> that's my xorg.conf .. look at the first device section
<march> gn8
<AudioMove> anyone know anything about printers, take a look at this thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104204. Rather than try explain my problem if anyone would take a look and has any more info post or reply here. thx
<DJ_Mer_> Chuck Norris once roundhouse kicked a drooling retarded kid because he thought he was spitting at him.
<xIllu> hi.. anyone know a solution ot a CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8031 problem?
<kakei> Hi guys , i have a big trouble i was configuring my nvidia driver and i decide to Reboot now i can't get into KDE i get a Anachronistic Fail or something like that
<sproingie> Anachronistic Fail, eh?
<sproingie> "Thine Hardware verily dost have a pox!"
<DsM> are there any developers or head people around?
<DsM> Riddell?
<BlueEagle> dsm: kubuntu is not dead!
<DsM> well noone is talking
<sproingie> it's pining for the fjords!
<BlueEagle> dsm: Well you asked a question and the lack of response indicate that there are no developers here.
<BlueEagle> dsm: If you have got any questions "the rest of us"(tm) can help you with please feel free to ask them.
* DsM sighs
<DsM> lol
<DsM> oh? is that trademarked?
<DsM> anyone know how to sign up to be a mirror
<BlueEagle> dsm: It is now. :)
<DsM> ;) well i guess i'd better not use it then
<AzCowboy> Can anyone help with madwifi and wpasupplicant?
<DJ_Mer_> hahahaha... my friend is brand new to linux so for kicks i made him forkbomb himself
<AzCowboy> :-p
<AzCowboy> That was nice.
<DJ_Mer_> its a welcome gift
<DJ_Mer_> you live in arizona?
<AzCowboy> I'm from Arizona... living in Denver now.
<DJ_Mer_> oh
<DJ_Mer_> im in sierra vista... *que gag and suicide*
<AzCowboy> heh
<GlassCasket> Whats a forkbomb
<DJ_Mer_> GlassCasket: a fork bomb is something called a "wabbit", a fast-reproducing prgoram isntance or command.
<DJ_Mer_> running a forkbomb in your terminal will freeze you up so bad you can barely move.
<Insomniac-> a program which keeps duplicating itself effectively making the system pretty much unusable
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: haaa for once the american beat ya
<GlassCasket> Haha
<Insomniac-> just woke up
<Insomniac-> ;)
<Insomniac-> haven't even finished my coffee yet
<DJ_Mer_> he is the most pissed person i've seen right now though... hes yelling at me quite a bit
<DJ_Mer_> cos he was running ubuntu in VMware, which has now totally frozen up on his winblows computer
<Insomniac-> lol
<xIllu> anyone know if its possible to run a pcmcia card even if under lspci it says that CardBus is an unknown device?:)
<Insomniac-> depends on whether your cardbus device is supported
<xIllu> well.. it does say PCMCIA found on boot.. and it loads the cardmgr .. if that means anything
<Insomniac-> the pcmcia initscript starts the pcmcia tools which should have the driver include iirc
<Insomniac-> it's been a while since i messed with pcmcia
<Insomniac-> you can't mount/use the device?
<Insomniac-> s/include/included/
<xIllu> just a sec let me load linux again..
<Insomniac-> what kind of device is it?
<xIllu> its a CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments device
<Insomniac-> that's the manufacturer... what *kind* of device is it? network card, modem, etc?
<xIllu> well that is the PCMCIA slot.. for the wlan network card
<Insomniac-> and how is it not working? you can't assign an ip to the wlan interface?
<xIllu> well.. when i put the wlan card in.. and do iwconfig it says "no wireless extensions"
<xIllu> and when i do lspci i find this "error" CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8031
<Insomniac-> run dmesg after plugging in the device, do you see anything interesting being detected or failing?
<xIllu> ok sec let me try
<xIllu> PCMCIA: socket f7985c2c: *** DANGER *** unable to remove socket power
<ClayG> anythign similar to active sync for nix?
<Insomniac-> xIllu: that's the only thing?
<xIllu> yes.. do you know a command that shows what kernel is doing ? a friend of mine told me about it but i forgot what command that was
<xIllu> that command showed some IRQ 10 error when we pluged the card in..
<Insomniac-> that would be dmesg
<xIllu> hmm it was a command that continued to display messages while you were doing something... this "dmesg" just displays a list and then stops..
<Insomniac-> tail -f /var/log/syslog?
<xIllu> oh yea that was the command :)
<xIllu> but it didnt do anything special when i plugged the card in.. just displayed the message "PCMCIA: socket f7985c2c: *** DANGER *** unable to remove socket power" when plugged out
<Insomniac-> hm
<xIllu> ups pasted the massage twice in the last msg :)
<Insomniac-> i don't have any wlan equiptment myself but i suggest you google for linux + the device and see whether it's supported, whether you need to compile a driver, etc
<Insomniac-> s/equiptment/equipment/
<xIllu> yeah did that and.. found out that texas instruments didnt release any drivers for linux for the cardbus i use..
<xIllu> the only was is to use windows drivers.. but they r encrypted or something and the guy who made the drivers cant release the decryptor for it
<Insomniac-> no 3rd party drivers?
<jahshua> http://www.xchat.org/download/  which one of these could be used with kubuntu ?
<xIllu> Insomniac-: should i try to look for the CardBus drivers or for the wlan card drivers?
<Insomniac-> wlan card
<Insomniac-> i doubt the cardbus itself isn't supported
<xIllu> oh i found some yes.. but its sooo complicated to install that.. im a total noob in linux :) hehe
<Insomniac-> no drivers in apt-cache search wlan?
<xIllu> i dont know .. let me try that..
<xIllu> how do i download the update with that command?
<Insomniac-> what update? do you want to install a package or update the repository index?
<xIllu> update the repository index..
<Insomniac-> apt-get update
<xIllu> heh ok im in as a root.. and it tells me E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock -open (13 Promission denied)
<Insomniac-> running some apt-frontend at the same time?
<luluroot> how long does apt keep stuff in /var/cache/apt/archive?
<Insomniac-> until you delete it afaik
<luluroot> won't adept do it automatically?
<xIllu> Insomniac-: i just started apt-cache search pcmcia before the apt-get update command.. but it finished searching long time ago
<seth_k|lappy> just use sudo apt-get autoclean
<Insomniac-> luluroot: i'm not sure but i don't think so
<xIllu> ok it said Done on package list and dependacy tree
<jahshua> http://www.xchat.org/download/  which one of these could be used with kubuntu ?
<Insomniac-> xIllu: lsof | grep /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Insomniac-> and see which program has that file in use
<luluroot> apt-get autoclean removed nothing seth_k|lappy o_O
<xIllu> lsof: WARMNING can't stat() xfs file system /dev/.static/dev .. well it wasnt a ERROR :)
<xIllu> i did a sudo apt-get update .. that worked
<Insomniac-> lsof might need to run as root to properly list open files
<xIllu> ok i guess it updated the repository index now..
<Insomniac-> appears so
<xIllu> what do i do now? use search pcmcia?
<Insomniac-> see if there is a driver for your card in there
<Insomniac-> apt-cache search wlan
<xIllu> it just found drivers for a prism2 cards.. mine is atheos chipset
<Insomniac-> you might be stuck with having to download and compile a driver in this case
<xIllu> ohh hmm..
<xIllu> i did find some drivers for the card i use.. but im not sure how i compile it now to work as it should.. the readme says to do ./Configure first
<xIllu> so i do.. and then asks me for a path..
<Insomniac-> read the documentation that came with it
<Insomniac-> usually installs are mostly ./configure && make && make install, but that's not always the case
<KeithWeisshar> should i download the kubuntu cd if i already have the regular ubuntu cd
<xIllu> how do i find out where kernel is ?
<Insomniac-> KeithWeisshar: you could just install the kde packages on ubuntu
<KeithWeisshar> why is there a separate kubuntu cd when there is already a ubuntu cd and the kde can be downloaded
<xIllu> oh it tells me i need the kernel source in /usr/src/linux .. how do i download it? or is somewhere on the kubuntu cd already?
<Insomniac-> KeithWeisshar: probably for people without an internet connection
<Insomniac-> xIllu: you can apt-get that kernel source
<KeithWeisshar> does kubuntu allow installation of ubuntu
<xIllu> ty
<Insomniac-> KeithWeisshar: probably
<Insomniac-> i'm not sure but there is likely a gnome package as well
<KeithWeisshar> does kubuntu only include kde
<KeithWeisshar> does the kubuntu cd only include the kde packages
<Insomniac-> yeah i think so
<Insomniac-> no gnome on my system in any case
<xIllu> how do i download something with apt-get ?
<xIllu> oh with install i guess
<Insomniac-> apt-get install <name>
<xIllu> oh theres a source command also.. i think i need that for the source of the kernel right?
<KeithWeisshar> is there any way to pre-order the dapper cd
<xIllu> i did sudo apt-get source linux-source-2.6.12 .. hope thats the right one :)
<KeithWeisshar> for april release
<Insomniac-> there are linux-source-<version> packages
<Insomniac-> you can use install to install those i suppose
<KeithWeisshar> is there any way to preorder dapper through shipit
<robitaille> KeithWeisshar,  no
<robitaille> shipit is still only shipping Breezy
<KeithWeisshar> does shipit cd take 4-6 weeks to arrive
<KeithWeisshar> does it actually take 4 to 6 weeks to get the cd after ordering
<robitaille> KeithWeisshar,  it's very variable.  For Breezy, I got my CDs maybe 6 weeks after asking for then.  For Warty, it was probably similar. For Hoary, it took me 4-5 months to get them.
<robitaille> For Breezy  a few weeks before the release they shopped allowing requests for Hoary's CDs and started accepting requests for Breezy; and they started shipping shortly after the release.  If they do the same this time around, you will be able to ask for Dapper CDs sometime in March.
<robitaille> s/shopped/stopped
<xIllu> any ideas where i can look for the drivers? or just google them?
<Hobbsee> xIllu: yeah, google
<McScruff> lo
<canen> hello all
<Hobbsee> hi
<canen> sup?
<canen> just installed kubuntu and wanted to say hey
<McScruff> its a good distro (i came back to it) but has 1 or 2 problems
<canen> yeah
<canen> just trying to get by favourite apps installed
<canen> mplayer is done so i am happy for the night
<McScruff> tbh if zenwalk had better kde support i would use that
<McScruff> xfce isnt my thing
<McScruff> this sync issue is REALLY getting to me!!!
<McScruff> can someone open firefox (who has flash installed) and goto video.google.com and choose a vid and see if they can get it in sync
* Hobbsee wonders if she would kill off her computer doing that
<McScruff> by playing a video on google?
<McScruff> or just tell me a solution
<McScruff> :P
<Hobbsee> videos seem to play...
<McScruff> but in sync?
<McScruff> mine are a few seconds out
<McScruff> and it works on other distros fine
<Hobbsee> oh....you mean sync with the sound and the picture?
<McScruff> yea
<Hobbsee> my flash never seems to have sound at all...
<McScruff> lol, thats not good
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea why, havent really bothered to figure it out
<McScruff> prob coz another app is using it
<McScruff> kde might be "blocking" the rest out
<xIllu> how do i tell linux that i REALLY am root user.. for every file i have to do sudo <command>.. and whan i use Kate or qconf i cant save the file.. says promission denined
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Hobbsee> xIllu: use kdesu <appname>
<xIllu> the problem is.. im trying to install these wlan drivers.. and i have to make a new kernel .. and make a .conf file first.. so it opend a qconf.. but.. doing kdesu qconf says command qconf not found
<McScruff> "sudo kwrite" always works for me
<xIllu> this qconf file opned itself autom. when i did make xconf in the kernel source dir
<douglas> I recently did an apt-get update and dist-upgrade and it seems to have broken my mp3 playback with the xine engine, and a few other things are not right as well?
<Slyder0244> i'm using apollon with the plugins for ares, openft, gnutella, and fastrack but the only plugin that's online is fastrack the rest just say connecting....
<Slyder0244> anyone have any ideas why the others aren't connecting
<Insomniac-> maybe they need a recent list of peers to connect to
<Insomniac-> could be the ones that come with the program are outdated
<Insomniac-> no donkey support in apollon?
<Slyder0244> so how would i go about checking that to see if they are recent
<Insomniac-> poke around the programs configuration
<Insomniac-> try substituting the ip's it has with recent ones you find through google
<xIllu> let me see if i got this right.. to make my own drivers i first.. get the kernel source.. un"tar" it.. make a .conf file.. then go to the drivers location.. and do make?
<Insomniac-> something like that
<Insomniac-> doesn't the driver come with instructions on how to install it?
<xIllu> yeah thats what it said.. more or less.. i did make.. and it did bunch of stuff.. what do i do after that?
<Insomniac-> well usually drivers come in the form of modules
<Insomniac-> so something like make modules;make modules_install
<xIllu> i tried make all in the driver dir.. and after saying few YES NO's.. i get this error "cat: /proc/kysm: No suck file or directory".. this error came like.. 20 times then it stopped heh
<xIllu> ups... "no such file or direcotry" hehe.. not "suck":)
<Insomniac-> make all sounds like overkill
<Insomniac-> if you have the source for the kernel that is running all you need to do is compile the module
<Insomniac-> try this in the kernel source directory
<Insomniac-> make clean && make modules && make modules_install
<xIllu> oki
<Insomniac-> not sure about that last one, doing this from memory
<Insomniac-> haven't compiled a kernel in several years
<xIllu> ahh this stupid promission denied again.. even with sudo
<McScruff> sync problem fixed
<Insomniac-> xIllu: do sudo -i for a root shell
<Insomniac-> the && might screw up with sudo
<xIllu> ok that put me in root but move to a different dir.. a strange one.. i dunno how to get to where the kernel is now :).. theres no /usr anywhere in sight :)
<Insomniac-> just cd /usr
<xIllu> lol ook :) that was stupid :D
<xIllu> ok its compling now :)
<Aaron_S> so can I tyoe a comand in the console to upgrade to KDE 3.5?
<DJ_Mer_> I have cocaine, I have cocaine... I have cocaine and im cooler than you!
<seth_k|lappy> Aaron_S, see /topic
<Aaron_S> tinyurl link?
<seth_k|lappy> yessir
<seth_k|lappy> you'll want to add that repository, and then you can upgrade
<Aaron_S> the deb in the repository?
<Aaron_S> meh I will do this later Thanks Seth anyways
<seth_k|lappy> open a terminal
<seth_k|lappy> oh
<seth_k|lappy> alright ^_^
<Aaron_S> wate nm them :P
<Aaron_S> its open
<seth_k|lappy> ok
<seth_k|lappy> type:
<seth_k|lappy> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k|lappy> (copy and paste to avoid errors)
<Aaron_S> ok
<seth_k|lappy> it'll ask for your password
<seth_k|lappy> and then a text editor will open
<Aaron_S> yep
<seth_k|lappy> take that whole line (deb http://kubuntu.org.......) and paste it as the last line in the file
<seth_k|lappy> then save
<seth_k|lappy> next, copy and paste those two commands on the tinyurl page, one command at a time, and run them
<seth_k|lappy> finally, run the command:
<seth_k|lappy> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<seth_k|lappy> then you will have KDE 3.5 :)
<jobezone0> Aaron_S: never used a deb distro?
<Aaron_S> no
<Aaron_S> first time with linux realy
<jobezone0> :)
<jobezone0> well, if you need help with KDE, or something, come to me, i'm a guru on it.
<Aaron_S> ok thanks I will keep that in mind
<jobezone0> and I do know who you are, Aaron Seigo :)
<Aaron_S> Seth the two commands in the console
<jobezone0> "i'm a guru on it" -> joke
<Aaron_S> and no I and not that guy
<seth_k|lappy> haha, aaron wishes he were aseigo
<seth_k|lappy> Aaron_S, you ran the two commands?
<Aaron_S> Im asking in the console
<jobezone0> well, this just might be his other persona. He thinks he can fool us when he puts those glasses, but not me.
<seth_k|lappy> Aaron_S, yes, in the console
<seth_k|lappy> one at a time
<Aaron_S> the deb command is saying the deb command is not found >_<
<jobezone0> YOu sure you added this line?->                                        deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<jobezone0> to the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Aaron_S> yes
<jobezone0> and nothing else?
<jobezone0> so now you should run the command seth_k|lappy gave you.
<jobezone0> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<seth_k|lappy> wait, he hasn't added the apt-key yet
<jobezone0> ahh, sorry
<seth_k|lappy> Aaron_S, the two commands I'm talking about are:
* jobezone0 steps aside
<seth_k|lappy>  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<seth_k|lappy>  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<seth_k|lappy> run those, in order
<seth_k|lappy> one at a time :)
<seth_k|lappy> in console
<Aaron_S> ah
<Aaron_S> ok
<Aaron_S> I was doing wget and dep :r
<Aaron_S> thanks Seth and Jobezone
<xIllu> Insomniac-: tnx for the help.. but ill just give up lol.. no matter what i do always the same error :)
<Insomniac-> don't forget you need to actually load the module after installing it
<xIllu> which? i cant even make the drivers.. it always says "re-run make config and disable CardBus support".. i did that but always the same
<Insomniac-> disable cardbus? heh
<xIllu> yeah thats what it says when i do make.. or make install.. or make all :)
<Insomniac-> weird a pcmcia driver tells you to disable cardbus
<xIllu> heh yeah
<Insomniac-> i'm out of ideas
<xIllu> full message is: CardBus support requires kernel PCI bus support! To fix, re-run 'make config' and siable cardbus support." :)
<Insomniac-> ah
<Insomniac-> enable pci support
<xIllu> how do i do that?
<xIllu> kernel source config?
<Insomniac-> might be easier to use ubuntu's kernel config but i don't know where to find that one
<Insomniac-> try this: make menuconfig
<Insomniac-> it's a gui to create a kernel config file
<xIllu> ok it started
<Insomniac-> oh wait
<Insomniac-> the kernel config is in /boot
<xIllu> PCI support is selected in it already
<Insomniac-> hmm
<Insomniac-> try copying ubuntu's kernel config from boot
<Insomniac-> and renaming to the filename make expects
<Insomniac-> then try building the module again
<xIllu> where is that file? in /boot?
<Insomniac-> yep
<Insomniac-> /boot/config-<version>
<xIllu> ah ok
<xIllu> what is a .dsc file?
<Insomniac-> dunno
<Insomniac-> try file
<Insomniac-> file <filename>
<xIllu> PGP armored data singed message :)
<seth_k|lappy> .dsc files describe the changes made in a debian package
<seth_k|lappy> and give the md5sums of the orig.tar.gz and diff.gz
<seth_k|lappy> among other things
<xIllu> heh ill go to bed .. already 7:30 am.. been playing with this for hours now :).. tnx 4 the help!.. gonna continue when i get up again :)
<seth_k|lappy> (it's not a full changelog, just a "check" file if you will)
<xIllu> oh.. nice
<Insomniac-> if you want to see what kind of file some unknown file is, try file, or open it in an editor
<Insomniac-> don't use cat or the like, those could exploit your terminal by abusing terminal control characters
<DJ_Mer_> i just trashed mysl bad.
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: my hed feels about to pop
<Insomniac-> sit back and relax
<DJ_Mer_> uh-huh
<DJ_Mer_> baad cocaine
<Insomniac-> hmm i need to shave
<DJ_Mer_> legs?
<Insomniac-> hehe
<_zvodd> is there a command to save text output to a file?
<Insomniac-> >
<Insomniac-> echo blah > file
<_zvodd> how boat if a wanted to save the output of grep to a file?
<Insomniac-> grep blah file > outputfile
<_zvodd> grep ./foo [0-9]  > ./filteredfoo
<_zvodd> soo it works like |
<Insomniac-> yep
<Insomniac-> you can also use >> to append
<Insomniac-> instead of overwrite/create
<Insomniac-> also
<Insomniac-> you can omit ./
<_zvodd> i c
<Insomniac-> bash has nice manpages on scripting stuff
<Insomniac-> you can do pretty powerful things with simple pipelines and a little scripting
<_zvodd> how can you get a list of avilable man pages, i only know  man command
<Insomniac-> take a look in /usr/share/man
<Insomniac-> find /use/share/man -type f
<_zvodd> are there man pages that are't just a descryption of a command
<Insomniac-> some manpages describe config file formats
<_zvodd> i can't figure out how to specify a user with chmod
<Insomniac-> man chmod :)
<seth_k|lappy> _zvodd, to change ownership of a file, you use chown, not chmod
<Insomniac-> right
* Insomniac- makes more coffee
<_zvodd> hmmmm
<_zvodd> so i can't just give a user write permission to a file, with out changing the files ownership
<_zvodd> ?
<Insomniac-> no
<Insomniac-> you could give every user write permission though
<Insomniac-> but that might not be what you want
<BigKahuna> how to enable thumb nail view for PDF and Text docs?
<Insomniac-> _zvodd: unix permissions work with user and group ownership
<BigKahuna> viewing multiple pdf files in a folder, I want to see the first page of each PDF file as opposed to the PDF icon.
<Insomniac-> _zvodd: a user needs to either own the file and have write permissions, be in the group that owns the file and have write permissions, or the file needs to be world-writable
<Insomniac-> BigKahuna: set konqueror to icon view iirc
<Insomniac-> and enable thumbnails if not enabled
<xIllu> how do you delete a dir in linux?
<Insomniac-> rm -rf <dir>
<xIllu> ty
<Insomniac-> careful with rm -rf it'll delete anything so don't make typo's :)
<_zvodd> so maybe i should make a new group and put the users that i want to have permission, into the new group. Then how do i change the group that the file belongs to?
<Insomniac-> _zvodd: with chown
<xIllu> heh ok
<_zvodd> oh ok
<Insomniac-> _zvodd: chown user.group <filename>
<Insomniac-> (or dir)
<BigKahuna> Insomniac-, How do I do that exactly? I found "Previews & Metadata" under settings configure...
<BigKahuna> is that what I'm looking for?
<Insomniac-> that sounds about right
<_zvodd> could i make my system completly insecure by chmod -R a+rwxX /
<Insomniac-> yes
<_zvodd> seems like a good idea
<Insomniac-> only if you like pain
<_zvodd> lol
<_zvodd> i have this redhat box  wich i got from some company that was liquidated, i want to be able to start it in single user mode, but i can't add any perameters to LILO excepte "linux-qc" e.g "linux-qc init=/bin/bash" or "linux-qc single"
<_zvodd> ne body have ne ideas?
<Insomniac-> why not erase the disk and install something usable?
<Slyder0244> anyone have any experience with ipods under kubuntu
<_zvodd> its a wierd box, its the sive of 3 dvd cases stacked ontop of each other and it only has a laptop HDD(5GB), the box is rivited
<Insomniac-> i don't but i'm hearing good things about ipods and amarok
<Slyder0244> yea amarok isn't finding it and i don't see it in /media/ or /dev/ so i can't mount it
<_zvodd> so i am not sure if the mobo would be compatabel on nehting else
<Insomniac-> Slyder0244: nothing on the ubuntu forums?
<Slyder0244> i did a quick search but the people on there seem to be able to at least see theirs they just needed help mounting
<Slyder0244> but i'm gonna keep searching just thought i'd ask in here real quick to see if anyone had experience with it
<jobezone0> Slyder0244: Try loggin out of KDE, then log back in,
<Slyder0244> sure it's worth a try just ctrl+alt+backspace right
<Insomniac-> what kind of windows solution is that ;)
<jobezone0> Slyder0244: I've had problems in kde 3.4 with sometimes not being able to read audiocd's.
<Slyder0244> it's exactly a windows solution lol
<jobezone0> Insomniac-: well, against bugs all weapons are valid!
<Slyder0244> k brb cause i'm sure i can find some more problems lol
<_zvodd> does ne one know where the defualt kde ksplash themes are stored?
<_zvodd> user one are stored ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/
<Insomniac-> locate ksplash
<Insomniac-> insomniac@dreamwalk:~$ locate ksplash|grep Themes|head -n 1
<Insomniac-> /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes
<BigKahuna> how to open .chm files? Do I need an ebook reader?
<Insomniac-> chm files are compressed html files
<Insomniac-> not sure what you could use to view one
<Insomniac-> any luck Slyder0244 ?
<Slyder0244> nope
<Slyder0244> but here's another problem maybe you might have some insight on
<Slyder0244> whenever i use programs like xchat, firestarter, and firefox if i switch to an empty desktop they crash
<Slyder0244> but in gtk styles if i switch from use my kde style to use qt then they don't
<Insomniac-> using kde 3.5?
<Slyder0244> only problem i have with that is every time i reboot it defaults back to use my kde style and then i have to change it everytime before i open those apps
<Slyder0244> yep 3.5
<Insomniac-> which version of qt are you using?
<Slyder0244> 3.3.4
<Insomniac-> hmm
<Insomniac-> there's a nasty bug in qt 3.3.4 but i don't think it's related to this
<Slyder0244> yea i couldn't find any info on this problem anywhere
<Slyder0244> although i just figured out the other day that if i switch gtk style to qt then they don't crash but this has been happening for awhile now
<Insomniac-> best advice i can give you is avoid major kde releases
<Slyder0244> it just took me awhile to realize what was causing the crashes cause at first i didn't know why these apps were just disapearing on me at random times
<Slyder0244> yea first thing i did when i installed kubuntu was upgrade to 3.5
<Insomniac-> i'm only having minor problems with 3.4.3 here
<Insomniac-> such as a read only kicker menu
<Slyder0244> i'm wondering if kubuntu isn't recognizing my usb ports because i couldn't get it to recognize my camera the other day either
<Insomniac-> but i can live without a menu
<Insomniac-> any weird things showing up in dmesg?
<Insomniac-> when you plug it in
<Slyder0244> i tried running dmesg but i can't tell what any of the stuff means heh
<Slyder0244> just looks like everything it spits out is refering to my eth0 card
<Insomniac-> hmm
<Insomniac-> usually usb is quite verbose
<Slyder0244> yes well me and my hardware are always the exception lol
(Hobbsee/#kubuntu) no, yes, that's right
(Hobbsee/#kubuntu) i have no clue sorry..
(burepe/#kubuntu) _zvodd, are you there? what step are you at?
([Surge] /#kubuntu) Hehe :)
(_zvodd/#kubuntu) i copy the text from the second link into my sources.list , still the same problem
(Hobbsee_away/#kubuntu) got confused as to what xine was
<Hobbsee_away> _zvodd: then "sudo apt-get update"
<Hobbsee_away> then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<_zvodd> says Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<_zvodd> i really hope that that 1.0.0.0 is not supost to be an IP address.
<[Surge] > I've done this before in MDK - strange.
<burepe> huh
<_zvodd> pretty much now it is telling me the connection timed out
<burepe> weird, you got me
<burepe> What did you do on the second link?
<_zvodd> this eems to be a networking problem, but i can use the internet fine
<burepe> ping www.gmail.com
<burepe> really
<_zvodd> well i am using irc, that kinda demonstraights that every layer is working
<burepe> if you can use the net you should be able to get the repos to work
<_zvodd> i know, it is really freakin wierd!
<burepe> paste your sources.list in http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<_zvodd> because i can even connect to the repos via http
<burepe> did you delete the repos that were in the sources.list before you added the out put from the second link (source-o-matic)?
<_zvodd> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/467626
<Hobbsee_away> you might want to check if the breezy repos are up at all burepe
<_zvodd> i've not had ne trouble httping to them
<burepe> what do you mean? my repos
<Hobbsee_away> burepe: yes
<burepe> no problem
<Hobbsee_away> hmm
<burepe> they work
<burepe> _zvodd,  did you paste the sources.list?
<jobezone0> everybody, install the yakuake package (from Universe, I think), it's pretty nice and handy.
<_zvodd> yeh
<_zvodd> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/467629
<burepe> _zvodd, what you pasted is not from source-o-matic?
<burepe> it would say source o matic on the top
<burepe> here
<_zvodd> ok liook at this one
<_zvodd> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/467629
<burepe> ok
<burepe> did you save it
<_zvodd> yeh
<burepe> you posted 2 different ones
<burepe> which is in your sources.list now
<burepe> ?
<burepe> the last one ?
<burepe> if the one from source o matic is saved in your sources.list, open adept and push the "fetch updates" button
<burepe>  or in the command line $sudo apt-get update
<burepe> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<zvodd_> !php
<ubotu> hmm... lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<[Surge] > buga: That win32 package on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats installed on my system with some odd user and group names
<[Surge] > I hardly think win32 codecs should belong to the postfix group :)
<[Surge] > I meant burepe
<burepe> ha
<burepe> thats what I thought
<burepe> yeah weird
<burepe> I am bad with users and groups and all that stuff
<burepe> don't really know how it all works
<[Surge] > It's pretty simple
<burepe> I was messing around with my network and I got so confused by that
<burepe> how so
<[Surge] > Well a file can belong to a user but also has "group" and "other" permissions on it.
<[Surge] > So there are three sets of permissions on every file.
<burepe> ok
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> i got that
<burepe> but the groups
<burepe> do I make groups
<[Surge] > Well the groups are just collections of users
<[Surge] > Yes
<burepe> in my network thing there were tons of group names
<burepe> how are thoes collections made?
<[Surge] > The good old way with groupadd or with a Kuser
<burepe> ok
<burepe> so you can add one use to as many groups as you like?
<[Surge] > Yes
<burepe> and can you make the group names?
<[Surge] > You can use usermod to do that or kuser
<[Surge] > Yes of course :)
<burepe> so did you change the permissions on the codecs? can you use them now?
<[Surge] > No that wasn't the problem but it was one of the problems :)
<burepe> why when I was doing my network it says allow groups and there are all these groups, like root and ...
<[Surge] > Hmmm ... not sure what you were seeing
<burepe> me too
<burepe> hey where do usb sticks mount?
<[Surge] > buga: /dev/sda*
<[Surge] > Arg : burepe
<burepe> I was in /media  and there was two files usbdisk and sdb1
<burepe> they had the same content
<[Surge] > Oh sorry - I'm thinking of the device name
<burepe> like usbdisk whas mounted to sdb1
<burepe> but thats the thing what is the device and what is the correct mount point?
<[Surge] > - /media/sda*
<burepe> I copied some files and I tried to umount but it didnt work and I thought since it was plug and play i could just pull it out
<[Surge] > At least that is where KDE likes to mount it but you can mount it manually where ever you like
<burepe> but the files were messed when i tried to listen to them on my pda
<burepe> so the device is /media/sdb1?
<burepe> and the mount point is /media/usbdisk?
<[Surge] > No the device is typically /dev/sd**
<zvodd_> apt worked for just long enough for me to install php, and now i can't install mysql
<[Surge] > The mount point is where ever you want it to be
<burepe> but it auto mounts
<burepe> and I had two folder with the same content in /media
<[Surge] > Right
<[Surge] > Well once is probably just a symbolic link
<burepe>       zvodd_ I am out of ideas
<burepe> ok so the real file is usbdisk
<burepe> so I should use thoes files?
<[Surge] > burepe: Like my cdrom :
<[Surge] > lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     6 2005-08-12 11:49 cdrom -> cdrom0
<[Surge] > drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2005-08-12 11:49 cdrom0
<[Surge] > Yeah
<burepe> oh
<burepe> ok
<burepe> how do i unmount a auto mount usb stic
<burepe> ?
<burepe> just pull it out?
<[Surge] > umount /media/usbdisk
<[Surge] > Make sure you're not still browsing it otherwise it'll lock the device so you can't unmount it
<burepe> ok
<burepe> do you always have to umount automount things?
<[Surge] > You can list what app is locking it with :  lsof | grep /media/usbdisk
<burepe> what about dvd and such
<burepe> nothing is locking it but just to take it out?
<[Surge] > With DVDs and CDROMS there is also the "eject" utility
<[Surge] > eject = eject
<burepe> should there be an icon somewhere for the usb?
<[Surge] > eject -t = close tray
<burepe> ha
<[Surge] > On KDE yes
<burepe> i got no icon
<burepe> desktop?
<[Surge] > Yes
<burepe> naw
<burepe> damn
<[Surge] > I always get an icon poping up on my desktop when I plug in a USB stick or my digital camera
<burepe> An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:
<burepe> The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.
<burepe> I don't have a media:/sda1 Can I make one?
<Hobbsee_away> burepe: just go to /media/ and see if it is there
<burepe> it is
<burepe> but i want the icon with the umount feature
<burepe> i love the gui
<burepe> i am a gui kinda guy
<Hobbsee> dont you have the icon on your desktop then?
<burepe> plus it would just be cool to know how to do so i can impress all my friends
<Hobbsee> this must be the patch lol
<burepe> exactly
<Hobbsee> there's a bug in kde
<burepe> what patch
<burepe> oh
<Hobbsee> didnt you get the notice?
<burepe> where does it come
<burepe> ?
<burepe> chousuke
<burepe> are you japanese?
<Chousuke> burepe: no.
<burepe> you live in japan?
<burepe> i saw choubaka
<burepe> when you signed in
<hugelmopf> burepe: are you running the latest updates?
<Chousuke> Nah. I just study the language.
<burepe> i don7t think so
<Chousuke> burepe: hmm?
<burepe> me to
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> i speak pretty well, but i am always learning
<burepe> i am reading mondai na nihongo now
<burepe> do you know it?
<burepe> I want to make a japanese kubuntu channel
<Chousuke> I've heard of it.
<burepe> so I can learn this stuff in japanese and make japanese linux friends
<burepe> I live in kobe and i do the kansai linux users group
<burepe> hugelmopf, is the "full upgrade" button in adept for updates?
<hugelmopf> burepe: concering your problem... you might want to add the breezy-updates to your repository list first.
<burepe> ok
<burepe> then what?
<hugelmopf> burepe: Adept : Fetch updates.
<hugelmopf> burepe: and then Adept: full upgrade
<burepe> got the repo so i guess i just press the button
<hugelmopf> yes.
<hugelmopf> i'll be back later, good luck.
<burepe> thanks
<burepe> Chousuke, do you have japanese input enabled? I just installed breezy and I had trouble doing it last time, can you tell me how to do it or point me to a recent faq?
<Chousuke> I'm not running Ubuntu atm.
<Chousuke> But
<burepe> ah
<Chousuke> Hmm, actually, I only ever managed to set up Japanese input for gnome. I don't know about KDE
<burepe> I did kde once then reinstalled couldn't do it
<burepe> you can go to #kansailug if you ever need anything to do with japanese and linux. it is a bit of a ghost town at the moment, but I am always there and a few others
<burepe> i am trying to get it going more
<burepe> anybody ever install a tv tuner card? I am a little lost as how to make it work
<burepe> Chousuke, you can go to #kansailug if you ever need anything to do with japanese and linux. it is a bit of a ghost town at the moment, but I am always there and a few others
<Chousuke> burepe: I might come in some time to idle. I'm not very good at Japanese yet so I wouldn't be able to talk much.
<burepe> we dont talk in japanese
<Chousuke> Ah, right.
<burepe> there are no japanese people actually. I would like it if there were but I havent met any japanese linux users
<burepe> they are all foreingers
<burepe> but we can speak japanese and answer questions releated to that and linux
<Chousuke> I wonder if there are any Japanese linux-channels on the 2ch irc network.
<burepe> that would be cool
<burepe> I would like to make a kubuntu one
<burepe> cuz kubuntu is so easy to use
<jpatrick> burepe: #kubuntu-jp ?
<Hobbsee> hi again bimberi
<bimberi> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<burepe> jpatrick, yeah
<burepe> it dont exist
<burepe> i think
<_zvodd> !apt
<ubotu> from memory, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<_zvodd> does kubuntu come with Perl preinstalled?
<_zvodd> !perl
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, _zvodd
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<Hobbsee> ok, wow...
<Hobbsee> that was impressive lol!
<bimberi> you too then
<Hobbsee> bimberi: yes, and a lot of other people
<Hobbsee> whee lol!
* bimberi hangs on for the rige
<bimberi> *ride
<burepe> ha
<Hobbsee> burepe: /msg chanserv help
<burepe> thanks
<liam> any experienced linux users fancy giving me advice? Its about adding things to my $PATH or using alias'
<burepe> Hobbsee, that didnt work
<Hobbsee> burepe: server is in trouble at the moment - a lot of things arent working
<burepe> ok
<burepe> cool
<burepe> thanks
<bimberi> liam: to add to PATH edit /etc/profile (if you want it to apply to all users) or ~/.bash_profile (to apply to a particular user)
<liam> what i wanted to do was to be able to type, say, firefox at the command line and it would run firefox
<liam> do i use alias or add it to the path
<robotgeek> liam: it should be in your path already
<robotgeek> liam: firefox &
<liam> i think i tried it before but ill have a go now
<liam> firefox: command not found
<Hobbsee> liam: do you have firefox installed?
<Hobbsee> try mozilla-firefox
<liam> yeah i think so im runing it now so i guess
<liam> same problem
<Hobbsee> liam: mozilla-firefox --version
<Hobbsee> what's it tell you?
<liam> command not found
<bimberi> liam: Does "echo $PATH" look like this? - /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<liam> echo $PATH
<liam> oops lol
<bimberi> gotcha :P
<liam> exactly
<Hobbsee> liam: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox firefox
<Hobbsee> just see what it does...
<liam> ok
<liam> i didnt use the packeage ting to install it
<liam> looks like its installing
<Hobbsee> liam: what did you use?
<_stephen> oops,could I ask  a question about Scim input method?
<Hobbsee> _stephen: sure, got no clue if anyone can answer it though
<Hobbsee> !ask
<liam> can you just expain what i just did, and is there a list of applications that can be isntalled using the package manager
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Hobbsee> liam: yes, you just installed firefox, and look in adept package manager for a list of stuff you can install
<burepe> Anyone familiar with http://www.gizmoproject.com/
<liam> shal;li delete the files that manually uinstalled?
<Hobbsee> burepe: no, looks cool though
<_stephen> when I use scim -d to start the scim, a segment fault occur
<Hobbsee> liam: probably a good idea - what did you install?
<burepe> open source protocal
<burepe> and can use anynetwork
<burepe> msn
<burepe> calls are same price as skype too
<liam> it was just firefox from their site
<_stephen> I tried to compile it myslf,and install again ,same thing occurs
<burepe> Hobbsee, could I use a debian package for that program?
<Hobbsee> burepe: better to build it from source
<burepe> ok
<_stephen> if I write a shell to autostart it,then I can't start my KDE
<Hobbsee> burepe: where's the darned source???
<burepe> i dont know
<liam> thanks alot
<liam> no doubt uill be back soemtime
<Hobbsee> burepe: darn, no source released - you'll have to try the debs, and hope that they work
<burepe> sux huh
<burepe> why I wonder
<burepe> Hobbsee, How do install a deb without screwing everything up
<burepe> ?
<Hobbsee> !deb
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, deb is To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<burepe> thanks
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Hobbsee> just because they have debs for debian, doesnt necesarily mean they'll work on (k)ubuntu
<jpatrick> or right click it -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install...
<Hobbsee> that too
<burepe> wish me luck
<burepe> Hobbsee, read halfway down the first post http://forum.gizmoproject.com/viewtopic.php?t=1051&highlight=source&sid=539b4798bbef20eb3ebbd1595fb07af0
<burepe> nevermind
<burepe> that was not related
<Hobbsee> burepe: check with apt-cache show which versions of which packages are in the repos
* Hobbsee hits head
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: ouch
<Hobbsee> was about to tell you that all the versions are later than the ones you needed - then remembered that i'm not running breezy atm lol....
<Hobbsee> so stupid...
<liam> hello again
<Hobbsee> hi
<liam> i want to insatll real playerbut im not sure where to install it to, at teh moment it just sits in a folder called programs in my home folder
<Hobbsee> !realplayer
<ubotu> methinks realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<burepe> Hobbsee, what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> burepe: running kubuntu dapper, which means i dont have the breezy repositories
<burepe> what am i looking for?
<burepe> http://forum.gizmoproject.com/viewtopic.php?t=862&sid=539b4798bbef20eb3ebbd1595fb07af0
<Hobbsee> yeah, you're fine on breezy too - i just checked with ubotu
<Hobbsee> burepe: on that first thread, you're looking for the dependancy errors, and why they failed - then you're looking for the version numbers with apt-cache show packagename, to see if they are higher or lower than the minimum required
<Hobbsee> ordinarily you dont have to bother - or you just find out as soon as you try to install the deb
<liam> if not real plyer then what should i use? and still where is best to install prgrams too
<liam> if i want everyone to use them
<Hobbsee> liam: heard of apt-get?
<Hobbsee> !apt-get
<ubotu> well, apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<Hobbsee> you might want to check that out - you dont have to install the packages manually
<burepe> Hobbsee, that first thread was a mistake. sorry
<Hobbsee> no problems
<burepe> Hobbsee, what can you tell me about tv tuner cards?
<Hobbsee> burepe: absolutely nothing, except for #ubuntu, the wiki, and google, in that order
<Hobbsee> lol
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<burepe> yeah
<zajacslv> please give me name of program --- wma > mp3 etc...
<burepe> gizmo is dependant on this package libsipphoneapi but i can't find it in adept. Any suggestions?
<liam> sorry, how do i add things to $PATH again
<Hobbsee> burepe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96957
<burepe> you are quick
<Hobbsee> google is, yes
<liam> lol
<Hobbsee> [22:34]  <bimberi> liam: to add to PATH edit /etc/profile (if you want it to apply to all users) or ~/.bash_profile (to apply to a particular user)
<liam> thanks
<liam> that doenst make senzx=se to me that file
<liam> :(
<liam> i need to add realy player to the $path so i can use the firefox plugins
<liam> ok, do i put a link to the app i want in, say, /usr/bin/X11?
<Hobbsee> i have no idea
<Hobbsee> bimberi: any idea?
<liam> i may try it it looks that way
<liam> ill find the folder that has the link to firefox and try and stick it ion there
<bimberi> Hobbsee, liam:  sorry, none really
<bimberi> liam: there is some info on installing realplayer & (k)ubuntu at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<bimberi> ... doesn't mention firefox integration though
<[-SiO-] > error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<[-SiO-] > im trying to install a kde theme (CrystalClear) .... but the configure script says "error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<robotgeek> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<[-SiO-] > thanks
<Hobbsee> [-SiO-] : the link to crystal clear?
<Hobbsee> i've heard of it, i dont remember what it looks like...
<[-SiO-] > hobbsee: 1 sec
<Hobbsee> k
<Hobbsee> oh...them...yes, they're pretty!
<[-SiO-] > hobbsee: http://linuxcult.com/forum/crystal.php
<[-SiO-] > oh ok :p
<Hobbsee> very nice
<Hobbsee> i'd not found that link
<_luors> hi all
<_luors> is there any utility to list installed fonts in kubuntu ?
<DHGE> _luors: kcontrol -> fonts ?
<_luors> DHGE: i see. thank you :D
<_luors> and ... is it possible to know which font is being used for a specific text on the screen ?
<Hobbsee> night all
<StephenZhao> night~~~
<osh_> I've read that thing about reading dvd's in ubuntu (restricted formats wiki) but still I can't watch my dvd. I see the files but I can't play it. Anyone got any hints?
<burepe> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<StephenZhao> osh,maybe you need a good player
<osh_> StephenZhao: Tried Kaffeine, okle and vlc. No go in either of them. :-/
<burepe> Who programs the bots to say the things they do? Like instead of the directions on how to install skype wouldn't it be easier to tell them to use the source-o-matic and enable the repo that has skype and then  download it using adept? It seems like a lot easier way to do it.
<StephenZhao> osh_:try mplayer,kaffeine always crash
<osh_> StephenZhao: Noted. Mplayer isn't in any of the repos though is it?
<burepe> osh_, if you use the source o matic to get your repos you can get one that has mplayer
<burepe> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<holger> #ruby_talk
<burepe> Anyone know a clock that I can display more than one timezone at the same time?
<Tm_T> burepe: Kicker has clock applet
<burepe> kicker
<burepe> ok
<Tm_T> burepe: you can use several clocks in kicker each one using different timezone
<Tm_T> burepe: kicker = panel
<burepe> oh
<burepe> i see
<burepe> thanks
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> I use ~6 timezones in one clock, mousewheel toggles between zones
<burepe> how do you do that?
<burepe> man windows sucks compared to this stuff
<jpat|away> burepe: easy
<burepe> i have been looking for a good clock for ages
<GreKom> re
<Tm_T> burepe: rightclick on clock -> Show Timezone -> configure timezones
<Tm_T> borky shift :/
<burepe> that is awsome!
<burepe> damn
<GreKom> hello all, yes I see am now on right place
<kakei> hey guys hi, i'm having troublings with KDE how can i proof it?
<Tm_T> kakei: it depends, what kind of problem?
<Tm_T> GreKom: hullo
<GreKom> Tm_T, hello from Slovenia
<GreKom> am new to Linux and Kubuntu
<Tm_T> GreKom: hello from Finland :)
<kakei> Tm_T it's not starting, i typed startx and Gnome start. i want to use KDE  i was using it but it stop working when i rebooted after modify my nvidia drivers
<GreKom> Tm_T, hehe
<Tm_T> kakei: uff, you get any login screen?
<kakei> Tm_T no
<kakei> i typed startx as i said and came here (Gnome)
<jpat|away> burepe: nice clock: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14423
<Tm_T> kakei: do this: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<GreKom> yes, yes, yes i did it
<Tm_T> GreKom: soemthing we can help you with?
<Tm_T> err, I can type very well today
<GreKom> Tm_T, thanx, but I think I just managed to get Kubuntu and network working on my router
<Tm_T> GreKom: oh sounds good
<cold> Does anyone know what ubuntu runs on port 1026 and 1027?
<Tm_T> cold: I think nothing
<GreKom> my intent was, to ask her, but it runs now werry well
<Tm_T> cold: why?
<cold> I wanted to close them
<Tm_T> cold: then close
<cold> and was wondering what is running them so I can close it......
<Tm_T> nothing by default IIRC so close :)
<GreKom> Tm_T, it was hard work, my Apple does not need editing .conf files
<fenoamby> hey
<Tm_T> GreKom: yes, money talks etc
<fenoamby> i need some help !
<Tm_T> fenoamby: ok, please ask :)
<GreKom> Tm_T, still better than windows ;)
<Tm_T> kakei: if you got any luck or no, hint me
<fenoamby> i just buy a USB HDD 2"1/2 Box and i put a disk in
<Tm_T> GreKom: far better to me
<fenoamby> but Kubu don t see my box
<Tm_T> fenoamby: ah, install am-utils ?
<fenoamby> i put it on my notebook with XP and no problem, then i format it on FAT32 but the same problem on Kubu
<GreKom> Tm_T, hehehe, I tried to install server on NT4... crashed, hope I will have more luck in Kubuntu... any hints?
<kakei> Tm_T done
<Tm_T> GreKom: install what? :)
<Tm_T> kakei: ok, you set kdem to default dm ?
<fenoamby> Tm_T: sudo install am-utils  (install : so less arguments
<Tm_T> kdm I mean
<kakei> how do i set it? Tm_T
<GreKom> Tm_T, FTP server fot home network
<Tm_T> fenoamby: aye
<Tm_T> kakei: uh, I thought it asked during install (if there was anything to install)
<Tm_T> GreKom: ftp... how about ssh? I never liked ftp
<GreKom> Tm_T, so I can have all MP3 files shared and backup on it
<kakei> kdepim-kresources kdepim-wizards kubuntu-desktop
<kakei>  what with it installed
<fenoamby> it s a auto alimentation box (may be the problem ?)
<GreKom> Tm_T, ssh?, I am newbee in those words
<Tm_T> kakei: ah ok, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm"
<kakei> Tm_T i get errors
<Tm_T> GreKom: it's secure shell, but you can use it to transfer files or what ever
<djk_> kakei:  you can edit the /etc/X11/default-display-manager and set it to kdm or dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Tm_T> djk_: that too
<Tm_T> kakei: what errors?
<GreKom> Tm_T, I used to be windows user (some kind of guru for people around me), but those worms forced me to buy an old G4... it improved my life (more time for other stuff)
<Tm_T> heh
<kakei> Tm_T =( they'r on spanish my ubuntu is on spanish
<kakei> djk_ kakei@kakei:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<kakei> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<Tm_T> kakei: shut down synaptic or whatever youre using
<djk_> what he said^^;)
<kakei> i did
<fenoamby> Tm_T:  with XP i format the disk in FAT32 but i don t think it s the problem
<burepe> Man that clock is bad!
<Tm_T> fenoamby: it's not
<burepe> Bad as in good
<burepe> i mean
<burepe> sorry
<jpat|away> burepe: well yeah :)
<burepe> that was confusing
<fenoamby> Tm_T:  i don t have problem with my other external box or with my usb key
<Tm_T> fenoamby: have you installed that am-utils ?
<burepe> like bad ass
<Tm_T> fenoamby: oh :o
<Tm_T> fenoamby: then.. I don't know :/
<burepe> thanks yall
<burepe> you made my day
<Tm_T> burepe: np, have a good time with KDE :)
<GreKom> Tm_T, ok thanks for chatting... I will list this channel in my bookmarks, if I would need any help. Looks like you have enough to do with support ;)
<Tm_T> GreKom: ;)
<GreKom> ok folks, CA
<Tm_T> hmm, let's see if kakei gets it working... =)
<kakei> Tm_T i keep getting the same and nothing is usin apt-get / synaptic
<kakei> Tm_T but maybe i can download then via synaptic how do i do?
<fenoamby> Tm_T:  possible the hddBox incompatible with Linux ?
<woul> hello fellows
<Tm_T> fenoamby: can't see why, but possible
<woul> does anyone play planeshift
<fenoamby> Tm_T: on the notice : compatible with 98/me/2000/XP and mac 8.6 or higher
<Tm_T> kakei: you probably does have kdm already installed, so just change that config
<kakei> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<kakei>  ?
<kakei> but.
<Tm_T> fenoamby: does it have separate drivers with it?
<woul> im having problems on instalation/configuration...
<kakei> kakei@kakei:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<kakei> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<fenoamby> Tm_T:  drivers for win98
<Tm_T> fenoamby: then it should work just fine in linux
<fenoamby> Tm_T:  drivers for win98 and mac
<kakei> Tm_T i will reboot
<kakei> let se
<kakei> let see
<Tm_T> that reminds me, I should reboot too
<djk_> why
<LjL> ops: i'm being asked why 200.109.0.0 is banned
<LjL> err, though actually that's on #ubuntu, wrong channel :)
<djk_> you were close ;)
<Tm_T> djk_: dapper -> new updates, would be good to get them running properly :)
<djk_> i suppose :)
<Tm_T> but that later
<Tm_T> have to finish compiling koffice
<djk_> what are the requirements for koffice?
<djk_> i just bought a p2-450 2 days ago.. and OOo2 most certainly will take a minute +n to start
<Tm_T> KOffice is lighter
<Tm_T> much ligher
<Tm_T> +t
<djk_> of course.. no java :)
<Tm_T> well, compare 1M lines of code to 6M lines of code
<Tm_T> approx
<Tm_T> if I don't remember totally wrong
<fenoamby> Tm_T:  i find the problem
<jubei> Hello, has there been a fix for the known issue of amarok crashing when playing some mp3s?
<Tm_T> fenoamby: oh, what is it?
<Tm_T> jubei: what version of amaroK, what engine
<kakei> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: kdm is broken or isnt fully installed
<fenoamby> Tm_T: i put the usb behind my tower and linux detect my box
<Tm_T> jubei: first, make sure you have the lates Kubuntu packages: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<Tm_T> kakei: :o
<djk_> kakei: then reinstall.
<djk_> kakei: kdm i mean
<jubei> Tm_T: ill check now its the one that came with breezy
<Tm_T> fenoamby: heh :)
<kakei> how do i reinstall i forget the command ? djk_
<Tm_T> jubei: too old, upgrade
<Tm_T> kakei: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm
<fenoamby> Tm_T: if someone have the same problem with auto alimentate  box
<jubei> Tm_T: ok, um so my local mirror must have not upated yet?
<Tm_T> jubei: no, look that url I gave, that's provided separately
<kakei> Tm_T done o.o
<Tm_T> kakei: no errors?
<kakei> now i can reconfigure
<Tm_T> good
<kakei> how do i switch?
<djk_> switch what
<kakei> to kde
<Tm_T> it asks if you have multiple DM:s
<jubei> Tm_T: ok thanks, so the file from the url you gave me doesn get sent to my local mirror?
<kakei> control alt backspace?
<Tm_T> jubei: yes
<Tm_T> kakei: just log out
<Tm_T> let me guess, he doesn't remember "session" selection ;)
<djk_> probably not
<djk_> probably doesn't know how to wait for an answer either
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> so typical, glad I'm in good mood atm
<jubei> Tm_T: where can I check for updated deb files in the future?
<djk_> me too :)
<Tm_T> jubei: http://kubuntu.org/
<nesta> hello
<nesta> does anyone here have a good book recommendation for a nix noob ?
<djk_> linux for dummies..
<Tm_T> nesta: yes, "Linux For Dummies"
<djk_> eh..
<Tm_T> it's funny :)
<djk_> really?
<Tm_T> yes
<djk_> never read one of the dummies books
<Tm_T> that's only one I've ever read
<djk_> what does it teach?
<Tm_T> fun and simple, basic commandline stuff
<djk_> ah.. bought a book with all CLI commands listed and explained.. sort of like a quick reference.. when i started with linux.
<Tm_T> djk_: it can't have _all_
<Tm_T> not even half
<Tm_T> but maybe most needed ones :)
<kakei> Tm_T i dont see the configuration erm h
<Tm_T> kakei: ?
<Tm_T> you got that login screen now?
<djk_> Tm_T: i know.. but i think 500 pages include _enough_ to survive ;)
<kakei> i mean i dont see the screen so i cant choose bewteen gnome or KDE i just type startx and start Gnome
<Tm_T> djk_: yes, basics :)
* Tm_T bought Stroustrupps "C++ Programming Language" book and uses it as his C++ bible
<djk_> i suppose it's in finnish?
<Tm_T> over 1000 pages and still only basic stuff
<Tm_T> djk_: english
<nesta> is linux for dummies good for kubuntu too ?
<burepe> I am using skype and if my mic and line in are off in Kmix I can call people. If one of them is on it says problem with sound device, The faq doesn't mention this problem,but maybe I am missing it. Any suggestions?
<Tm_T> nesta: sure
<nesta> awesome
<nesta> im going to go buy it
<nesta> =] 
<Tm_T> hehe
<nesta> thanks!
<Tm_T> nesta: better: use library ;)
<nesta> hehe
<nesta> i collect books :p
<jose> hi Spanish people here?
<burepe> !spanish
<ubotu> hmm... spanish is Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda
<nesta> hehe
<Tm_T> aye
<kakei> Tm_T help me =(
<kakei> kakei@kakei:~$  /etc/init.d/kdm start
<kakei> Starting K Display Manager: kdmOnly root wants to run kdm
<kakei>  already running.
<kakei> isn't that weird?
<jubei> Tm_T: thanks for your help, seems to be working now
<Tm_T> it's weird that you don't go to kdm directly from boot
<Tm_T> jubei: np
<Tm_T> jubei: it works now?
<Tm_T> kakei: you're not supposed to need to start kdm or X separately
<jubei> Tm_T: yep. Same songs no longer crash amarok.
<kakei> Tm_T rgg =(
<Tm_T> jubei: very good
<Tm_T> jubei: I use devel version of amaroK, works just fine :)
<jubei> Tm_T: I see, i'm curious as to how the latest packeges are dribbled to the mirrors.
<jubei> Tm_T: like I tried apt-get update but newer versions of amarok didnt show up
<Tm_T> jubei: dunno, ask from Riddell :)
<jubei> Tm_T: K
<jpat|away> jubei: sudo apt-get upgrade
<kakei> Tm_T any idea ? maybe if i delete KDE and i REINSTALL it?
<jubei> jpat|away: I thought that was for updating to a new version like from hoary to breezy?
<Tm_T> jubei: nope
<jpat|away> jubei: no it isn't
<Tm_T> jubei: update just updates package lists, upgrade upgrades ;)
<jubei> I see, so will it upgrade all my programs?
<jpatrick> jubei: yes
<jubei> ahh see I dont want that
<kakei> Tm_T ?
<jubei> I only upgrade If I want a feature or need to fix a bug
<Tm_T> jubei: and basic idea why some newer KDE app versions are in different repository is that Ubuntu has its release policy
<reagleBRKLN> what linux util can unpack a sit/hqx?
<Tm_T> jubei: actually you should upgrade always ;)
<jubei> ;) for what reasons?
<Tm_T> jubei: because inside release they only get bug fix upgrades
<Tm_T> as long as you use breezy repositories, you only get bug fixes
<Tm_T> mainly
<Tm_T> kakei: no reinstall to kde, that's not kde issue
<kakei> and who issue? x_x
<Tm_T> kakei: what happens first after boot, you end up to console?
<kakei> after boot i got a black screen like a big console
<Tm_T> hmm, doesn't sound right
<Tm_T> kakei: ok, and after reinstalling kdm, did you reboot?
<kakei> Tm_T yes
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> can you try this: "sudo apt-get remove gdm"
<jubei> Ok I may as well ask in here now. Why doesnt my windows key work any more? Ever since I upgraded to breezy my amarok shortcuts dont work. Like windows key + c for pause.
<Tm_T> jubei: it supposed to work
<jubei> Tm_T: indeed :)
<jpatrick> kakei: maybe `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<kakei> Tm_T if i do that i remove gnome and i will no have Graphix
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> kakei: no, gnome is not (or should not) depend to gdm
<Tm_T> jpatrick: hmm, but if gnome works :o
<Tm_T> kakei: jpatrick: I leave you two to look this thing now, good luck :) ->
<jpatrick> hmmm
<kakei> jpactrick i reconfigure
<kakei> i must restart gnome to see?
<jpatrick> kakei: restart X
<kakei> k brb
<jpatrick> hi libben
<skript> let's say I install breezy and also install packages from non-official package repositories... what happens if I later do dist-upgrade to dapper ? will it remove all those 'unofficial' packages ?
<libben> sup
<libben> hmm
<libben> is freenode attacked
<libben> i can see its been mysterious connection against freenode all time.
<jpatrick> libben: yes
<libben> ooh. ok. that explains it then
<jpatrick> http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<burepe> what do the bots do exactly
<jpatrick> burepe: flood the server, etc
<zajacslv> heh dupa
<burepe> jpatrick, thanks. Why do people do that? I guess that is a silly question but really, why?
<jpatrick> burepe: no idea
<kakei> hey
<kakei> who was the guy helping me ? jpactrick?
<kakei> who was the guy helping me ? jpactrick? yuhu!
<jpatrick> kakei: hello
<jpatrick> sorry I was adding things to Wikipedia
<ganymed_> hallo. i cannot log into kde other than with root... it happened first after a crash of the power supply system (an outside issue). the pc switched off. after switching it on again, i can start kdm (since it is run by root), but i cannot login excep with root. any ides?
<ganymed_> ideas
<Balooo> hi does  anybady  know  what   this  means  ?  64.36.1147 Pci cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0001:10:19:0
<jpatrick> brb
<kakei> jpatrick how can i reinstall Kubuntu_desktop
<jpatrick> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kakei> jpatrick it doesnt download anythin
<ep> My clock's not set to show seconds. What applet or app might I use to ballpark time stuff.  For instance, the amount of time it takes openoffice to load.
<ep> Stupid question I know but what the heck. I notice theres a tea timer in kdetoys but this isn't appropiate for the task.
<billiko> hello everybody
<billiko> can i speak with somebody?
<billiko> what is kubuntu? is it different from ubuntu?
<djk_> kubuntu= kde+ubuntu base, ubuntu = Gnome + ubuntu base
<djk_> kubuntu is the better choice ;)
<billiko> sorry, but if i use ubuntu i haven't kde, have i?
<jpatrick> according to most people :)
<jpatrick> billiko: you can install it from Ubuntu
<djk_> billiko: no, but you can easily install it
<billiko> kubuntu is different only for the kde from ubuntu?
<kakei> hi guys
<djk_> well, not _just_ kde.. also kde progs instead of gnome progs..
<kakei> im talking in irssi
<kakei> i dont have graphix
<billiko> so kubuntu is better.....
<MrMazda> may VCs keep getting flooded with this junk: [4294880.753000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<MrMazda> s/may/my/
<kakei> i think i need to pastebin something to show u guys how can i pastebin without graphix?
<billiko> but is there any version of kubuntu in italian?
<djk_> billiko: kde is better than gnome because kde is kde ;)
<djk_> billiko: yes..
<billiko> which version^?
<billiko> downloadable from where^
<billiko> ?
<MrMazda> anyone know how to fix broken tty[1-6] ?
<djk_> all, apt..
<billiko> sorry...i do't understand..... can i find any italian version of kubuntu?
<billiko> because there is a version of ubuntu expressily italian....
<billiko> ......
<billiko> no answer?
<kakei> djk_ i'm without X i cant startx with the error ' no screens found'
<jpatrick> billiko: `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<billiko> jpatrick i would link to download the entrie package
<billiko> because i haven't installed anyversion of ubuntu yet
<kakei> jpatrick : im without X i cant startx , error : no screens found
<billiko> i would like to*
<Chousuke> billiko: there is no italian installation CD of ubuntu. but
<Chousuke> after you install ubuntu, you can set it up to be in Italian.
<kakei> some1 help me =(
<jpatrick> billiko: `sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-it' for KDE Italian
<billiko> Chousuke as happens in mandrake
<billiko> where you select the language
<jpatrick> kakei: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' again
<billiko> from the installation menu?
<Chousuke> billiko: yeah. I guess.
<jpatrick> billiko: you can set it in the installer
<billiko> ahhh ok thanks
<Delvien> Anyone here experienced with KXdocker?
<billiko> i'm downloading kubuntu and ubuntupi!
<billiko> i'm downloading kubuntu and ubuntu+!
<billiko> what is better for you? kubuntu or mandriva?
<BigKahuna> Anybody have KSmoothDock working with Kubuntu
<jpatrick> Mandriva sucks
<jpatrick> Delvien: I'm the KXDocker packager for Kubuntu
<Delvien> jpatrick ah cool
<jpatrick> billiko: I hate the changes they've done to KDE
<Delvien> jpatrick can you tell me how to make KXdocker now show the current running apps? and only be a docker? or is there not a way to do that
<GreKom> re
<billiko> jpatrick which kind of changing?
<kakei> jpatrick : it said is locked by other process
* a-865 has no tty[1-6[ corruption with Mandriva
<jpatrick> Delvien: show taskbar in dock?
<Delvien> jpatrick aye thats it
<alberto> buenas
<GreKom> well, I thnik I really messed it this time... kubuntu wont boot
<mrsunshine> humm, how was this with the root pass in ubuntu ? :>
<mrsunshine> i cant figure it out :>
<alberto> alguien de espaa?
<alberto> SPAIN??
<jpatrick> alberto: #kubuntu-es
<ganymed_>  my question: Is it normal that /etc/X11/Xsession has to be set to xwr for ALL users?
<jpatrick> mrsunshine: it's your password
<GreKom> anyone knows how to fix problems with wrong drive assigment?
<mrsunshine> but last i tried i couldnt log in :>
<mrsunshine> and ic ant find the stupid terminal :P
<mrsunshine> like first time i use kde :P
<jpatrick> mrsunshine: couldn't log in as root?
<Chousuke> Riddell_: you can't login as root. :p
<Chousuke> eh
<mrsunshine> atleast i cant su
<mrsunshine> su: Authentication failure
<Chousuke> Riddell_: never mind.
<Chousuke> mrsunshine: use sudo
<alberto> THKS!
<Delvien> jpatrick know how to do it?
<jpatrick> mrsunshine: why login as root?
<mrsunshine> ohh
<mrsunshine> jpatrick: can always be good? :>
<GreKom> Tm_T, still good in typing?
<jpatrick> Delvien: isn't it in the options?
<mrsunshine> when you want to do something more then just one command at a time
<billiko> why he can't use the command su?
<mrsunshine> and yeah .. why doesnt su work? :<
<billiko> isn't there the root access?
<jpatrick> mrsunshine & billiko : use sudo!!
<Delvien> jpatrick no
<billiko> yes but why?
<kakei> 1.0.7676but this X module is version 1.0.8174 . please be sure that your kernel
<mrsunshine> jpatrick: sure .. but WHY doesnt su work? :P
<jpatrick> mrsunshine: coz it's being patched
<jpatrick> see: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/RootSudo
<billiko> uhmmm so ubuntu has still to grow....
<coolio10> hi
<jpatrick> billiko: it's been like that since day 1
<mrsunshine> ihumm :>
<jpatrick> and it ain't gonna change
<GreKom> heyya, sorry to disturb the conversation
<coolio10> how can i get shockwave installed into firefox? Before it automatically detected the plugin and installed shockwave but now it says unknown plugin and takes me to makers website
<mrsunshine> argh . .powernowd .. how to configure :P
* MrMazda wonders before what
<GreKom> I cant get Kubutnu to work anymore... I messed around with disks
<zvodd> if i give a group read access to a folder and then add a user to that group, the user should be able to read the folder, right? or am i missing the point of groups?
<GreKom> anyno know how to fix it?
<coolio10> i just added all the seconday groups to my user
<kakei> guys look at this : Error Api : mismath the Nvidia Kernel module is version
<kakei> hey guys pls help me with this i'm using ubuntu breezy and i cant startx the error is : Api missmatch  the nvidia kernel is version 1.0.7676, but this X module is version  1.0.8174. please be sure that your kernel
<mrsunshine> and why the freaking **** does my hardrive work all the time? :/
<jpatrick> mrsunshine: isnt' it suppose to?
<mrsunshine> not when im idle
<mrsunshine> its nagging on something
<mrsunshine> but i dont know what
<kakei> hey guys pls help me, i cant startx the error is : Api missmatch  the nvidia kernel is version 1.0.7676, but this X module is version  1.0.8174. please be sure that your kernel
<_nano_> My konqueror is behaving erraticaly while web browsing, could anyone suggest me some settings changes that I could use?
<zvodd> how do i set a static ip address? which conf file would i find those settings in?
<_nano_> zvodd: /etc/network/interaces?
<GreKom> hey, can I repair my drive sttings from command line?
<mrsunshine> anyone using powernowd?
<mrsunshine> i realy need to get one of my hardrives shut off .. it sounds like a thousand needles :P
<BigKahuna> jpatrick, I  saw your earlier post re KXDocker, can KXDocker be configured to act only as an application launcher  and not show running applications?
<knubbe> anyone who can recommend a good gui for subversion?
<_zvodd> do i change the line "iface eth1 inet dhcp" to "iface eth1 inet 192.168.1.53/24" to make my ip address static?
<knubbe> is rapidsvn THE one to use?
<jpatrick> knubbe: kdesvn
<jpatrick> BigKahuna: not too sure
<kakei> hey guys  i did 'sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx' and them 'sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx' now i get : Caught Signal 11. Server Aborting
<knubbe> jpatrick: thank you
<jpatrick> BigKahuna: it doesn't have to show running apps
<BigKahuna> jpatrick, ok, so how do I disable that then.
<BigKahuna> jpatrick, default installation shows running apps in the dock.
<jpatrick> BigKahuna: I know it's in the configuration somewhere....
<gverig> Can I have only one panel in KDE or can I add more?
<LjL> you can add as many as you wish
<LjL> just right click on the present panel
<mrsunshine> ehm .. no mplayer?!
<jpatrick> mrsunshine: most people don't dare to package that app
<mrsunshine> why ?
<jpatrick> it's horrible to package
<mrsunshine> its the best media player out there imo :/
<jpatrick> mrsunshine: i think's mplayer-386
<tobi> is the qt in (k)ubuntu (Breezy Badger) compiled with tablet support?
<mrsunshine> i cant find any packages that is named even close to mplayer :>
<Watje> Hello everyone! KDE thinks cups isn't running, but it actually is! Look at http://dionyxus.nl/cups.png for some more info. Does anyone knows what is wrong?
<McScruff> mrsunshine , i installed automatrix then installed it
<McScruff> mplayer is in repos tho
<_pp> mrsunshine : have you enabled the universe  multiverse repositories ?
<[miles] > evening all
<mrsunshine> _pp: trying to figure out how to do it atm :P
<[miles] > I'm trying to install K9Copy
<McScruff> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<gverig> LjL: Thanks!
<[miles] > found with http://repos.knio.it/ , but when I go to install it via adept it says "Breaks"
<McScruff> it wil then open the repos, then just remove the # by the ones you want to use, then save
<[miles] > any ideas how I get it installed please?
<McScruff> compile it?
<McScruff> mrsunshine , did you get it?
<[miles] > well I'd like a repo that works with Kubuntu...
<McScruff> there might not be pre-compiled packages for everything :S
<[miles] > when it's saying "Break" it does not give me any info as to what it's breaking!
<mrsunshine> McScruff: no .. i dont know what reps to enable
<mrsunshine> as none of them matches the one in the "tutorial" :>
<McScruff> mrsunshine , in a konsole type "sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list"
<McScruff> it will open kwrite with the sources
<_pp> mrsunshine : look here and use "kate" instead of "gedit" ... http://ubuntuguide.squarecows.com/doku.php#repositories
<McScruff> _pp , ^^i use kwrite :P
<_nano_> anyone upgraded to 3,5?
<McScruff> yes
<_nano_> McScruff: did you face any dependency problems for some applications?
<McScruff> _nano_ , what programs?, i havent yet
<_pp> McScruff : :) ok ... the idea is to use something that is installed with kubuntu... kate, kwrite ...
<_nano_> McScruff: akregator, kmail etc.
<deemo> anyone here know where i can get the mod_dav_svn.so file for subversion?
<McScruff> mrsunshine , once kwrite / kate is open just remove the # by the ones you want to use and save, then sudo apt-get update
<mrsunshine> well what ones do i want to use that is the million dollar question
<McScruff> _nano_ , i havent tried them, but no problems anywhere else, i will try kmail now
<McScruff> mrsunshine , universe
<McScruff> _nano_ akregator is working fine :S
<_pp> mrsunshine: those with universe and/or multiverse in it
<_nano_> McScruff: no I meant while upgrading
<_nano_> McScruff: but they are working nevertheless for me too, although i'm not sure if everything is right
<[miles] > http://archive.czessi.net/pool/breezy/testing/i386/
<[miles] > found a repo if anyone else is intrested
<_nano_> [miles] : what's special about this repo?
<McScruff> _nano_ , tbh i never use them, but the programs i do use are fine, never had problems :S
<[miles] > has K9Copy for Kubuntu on
<McScruff> im looking for the latest klibido (too lazy to build tbh)
<hugelmopf> [miles] : what is your sources.list line for this repo?
<[miles] > deb http://archive.czessi.net breezy testing
<_nano_> McScruff: my konqueror has also become erratic while web browsing, unlike other browsers which are working fine
<hugelmopf> [miles] : thanks.
<[miles] > yw
<McScruff> _nano_ mine was fine whie i upgraded and after upgrade
<mrsunshine> yay got some more packages .. and now i just hope all these have amd64 versions? :P
<T3hWiz0rd> jesus is here!
<_nano_> McScruff: you used the repo announced in the kubuntu site right?
<T3hWiz0rd> :-P
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: howdy!
<McScruff> _nano_ , yep
<T3hWiz0rd> _nano_: im on teh wizord right now nan
<Insomniac-> T3hWiz0rd: my new comp arrived \o.
<Insomniac-> \o/
<Insomniac-> heh
<T3hWiz0rd> Insomniac-: YEAH! \m/
<_nano_> Insomniac-: congrats ! :D
<Insomniac-> now i just need a case
<Insomniac-> hehe
<T3hWiz0rd> heh
<T3hWiz0rd> mail me the old one :-P
<T3hWiz0rd> im a packrat
<_nano_> Insomniac-: natural cooling, why use a case :)
<Insomniac-> although it does run fine on this cardbox box
<T3hWiz0rd> hahaha
<mrsunshine> FINALY some sweet sweet music
<T3hWiz0rd> _nano_: i just got yelled at for being tired :-\
<T3hWiz0rd> _nano_: i was asleep for crying out loud
<_nano_> T3hWiz0rd: lol
<T3hWiz0rd> its like... well just go die woman
<mrsunshine> ubotu: tell me about powernowd
<mrsunshine> does that work? :>
<mrsunshine> yay
<_nano_> !powernowd
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, _nano_
<mrsunshine> !powernowd
<T3hWiz0rd> british bot?
<T3hWiz0rd> "I haven't a clue"??
<mrsunshine> jaha :P
<mrsunshine> ohh :>
<mrsunshine> didnt notice that
<mrsunshine> !powernow
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, mrsunshine
<T3hWiz0rd> lmao
<_nano_> lmao
<mrsunshine> ubotu: tell me about powernow
<T3hWiz0rd> !ubotu love?
<mrsunshine> bah :>
<_nano_> !powernow
<ubotu> T3hWiz0rd: I give up, what is it?
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<_nano_> haha
<T3hWiz0rd> i really don't know ubotu
<T3hWiz0rd> ubotu PMed me
<ubotu> T3hWiz0rd: Not a clue
<T3hWiz0rd> ... ifeel creepy now
<kakei_> Hey guys how can i delete all the stuff of nvidia to reinstall it , finnally i started X (gnome, i want KDE Back)
<slow-motion> hallo
<_nano_> I can't get my tranparency settings to work, any idea if there's anything more I need to do?
<T3hWiz0rd> _nano_: transparency...pfft... wtf is this windows?
<_nano_> T3hWiz0rd: no in KDE
<_nano_> T3hWiz0rd: need some eye candies to keep me motivated for doing my work :D
<T3hWiz0rd> _nano_: i know i know.... i was trying to should like a headless elitist
<T3hWiz0rd> but of course you RUINED it.. jerk :-P
<_nano_> T3hWiz0rd: haha
<T3hWiz0rd> now i've gotta go kill myself
<T3hWiz0rd> i'll be back in 5
<T3hWiz0rd> okay wow
<_alex> hey, im having trouble setting up my wlan, have installed ndiswrapper fine.. but I cant seem to see my access point, any ideas?
<T3hWiz0rd> my little brother just poured a bowl of cerial so big i think ti'll eat him... americans do eat toom uch
<Watje> Hello everyone! KDE thinks cups isn't running, but actually it is! Look at http://dionyxus.nl/cups.png for some more info. Does anyone knows what is wrong?
<MrSunshine> "adept-updater" "You n eed to run this application as root to make ny use of it"
<MrSunshine> ffs what is this :/
<_nano_> I didn't see much difference between 3.4 and 3.5
<MrSunshine> going to reboot :P
<_nano_> MrSunshine: wait hang on
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<jpatrick> MrSunshine: run it with kdesu
<_nano_> MrSunshine: use alt+f2, kdesu adept-updater
<_nano_> yeah
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> "going to reboot"
<T3hWiz0rd> lmao.....
<arnieboy> got a question
<arnieboy> how do I make konqueror show me the tree and meta data on the left?
<T3hWiz0rd> WAEFKI
<arnieboy> it only shows me one window with folders in it
<_john> anyone knows why is mplayer-custom libavcodec2 dependent, when that package isn't in any of repositories ?
<T3hWiz0rd> WAEFKI
<zv_odd> what is the command to delete a file?
<_john> rm
<zv_odd> ty
<hugelmopf> arnieboy: did you start it as web-browser or file-manager (e.g. via System)?
<arnieboy> hugelmopf, as file manager
<MrSunshine> ough .. how do i make kde NOT use arts? .. i have a hw mixing sound card
<hugelmopf> arnieboy: usually F9 will give you the left bar, but it should be there for konqueror, the file manager
<MrSunshine> it sucks 90% of my cpu :>
<KarnaK81> Hey! could someone tell me how i can fing drivers for my soundblaster audigy 4?? im new on Linux
<KarnaK81> find*
<arnieboy> aaah thanks a lot hugelmopf F9 did it.. but it was not turned on by default
<arnieboy> how come they dont have this option anywhere in settings?
<hugelmopf> arnieboy: you can configure the filemanager to your needs and the save the profile.
<hugelmopf> *then
<_nano_> brb
<arnieboy> i cudnt find this option anywhere in konqueror settings
<hugelmopf> this is not part of the settings, but part of the view profile, you should find it under "Window" i believe
<hugelmopf> KarnaK81: what is the output of "lsmod | grep emu10k1" ?
<KarnaK81> hugelmopf: i only get soundcard unknown when type lsmod -s
<hugelmopf> KarnaK81: "lsmod" does not have the option "-s", as far as i know. the module for your soundcard should be called something like "snd-emu10k1" and be loaded automatically. does the soundcard not work?
<deFrysk> KarnaK81, do you use or have a build in soundchip in your mobo ?
<Delvien> jpatrick i cant find a install package for KXdocker, i removed old one ( was corrupt i think, ) and when i downloadd it from XIA project and install it it doesnt install (unpacking kxdocker, setting up Kxdocker) then when i try to run it it says there is no such command
<jpatrick> Delvien: the package I did is in Dapper
<jpatrick> awaiting backport
<KarnaK81> deFrysk: i have a built in, but i disabled it when i got my audigy 4 PCI
<Delvien> jpatrick do you find KXdocker to be laggy?
<deFrysk> KarnaK81, also disabled in your bios ?
<jpatrick> Delvien: yeah
<KarnaK81> deFrysk: yes
<deFrysk> ok
<KarnaK81> hugelmopf: no the sound doesnt work at all
<hugelmopf> KarnaK81: could you give me the output that i asked you earlier for?
<ilba7r> do i need to add a repos to install kde 3.5
<deFrysk> ilba7r, yes
<ilba7r> i do not see it in the header of the room
<ilba7r> so what is the repos than
<deFrysk> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest breezy main
<deFrysk> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.7 breezy main
<deFrysk> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice142 breezy mai
<deFrysk> +n
<MrSunshine> one good thing about ubuntu .. not that much fuss getting it installed. .all tho i kinda messed up my disks because of a corrupted cd :P
<hugelmopf> ilba7r: in the header there is a  link, where you can find the repo.
<ilba7r> thanx
<Delvien> is it worth the trouble for 3.5?
<deFrysk> ilba7r, instead of kde-latest you can also use kde3.5
<deFrysk> Delvien, depends on your bandwith
<ilba7r> thanx again i just added them to the sources list
<Delvien> deFrysk what do you mean?
<T3hWiz0rd> america is so focused on deluded reality that even the real world here has become a cheesey sequel. Hello "Vietnam II: War in the Desert." staring George Wya
<deFrysk> Delvien, if you have a fast connection its a breeze
<deFrysk> at least it was for me that is
<Delvien> defrysk aye i do
<Delvien> How do i get a puglik key?
<ilba7r> so which is better installing kde or kubuntu if there is a diff?
<Delvien> deFrysk http://pastebin.com/467997
<jpatrick> Delvien: Use KGpg
<deFrysk> ilba7r, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<ilba7r> thanx again
<deFrysk> and for more ; http://kubuntu.org/announcements/
<Delvien> jpatrick how do i do that?
<kakei> amigos
<kakei> estoy en kde :D
<jpatrick> Delvien: install it
<jpatrick> and generate a key
<jpatrick> kakei: woohoo
<Delvien> jpatrick its not in adept
<kakei> jpatrick i typed wrong the channel hehe
<jpatrick> Delvien: I think it's in universe
<Delvien> jpatrick hmm didnt see it
<ilba7r> installing now
<jpatrick> apt-cache show kgpg
<deFrysk> ilba7r, good luck :)
<Delvien> jpatrick Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? ???
<Delvien> yes or no?
<jpatrick> Y
<deFrysk> Delvien, wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<deFrysk> Delvien, sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<deFrysk> Delvien, to get rid of the verification question
<Delvien> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<Delvien> got it
<Delvien> now just search for kde3.5?
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get update
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<deFrysk> and if you do not have kde
<T3hWiz0rd> mmm dist-upgrade
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<T3hWiz0rd> deFrysk: can you do both on ubuntu?
<Delvien> What graphical upgrades does 3.5 pose?
<deFrysk> T3hWiz0rd, sure
<T3hWiz0rd> deFrysk: though i don't see a use for gnome, i never use it lol
<deFrysk> and also xubuntu-desktop
<deFrysk> all 3 if you wish
<T3hWiz0rd> xfce?
<deFrysk> yup
<Delvien> i use gnome for wireless connectivity , because KDE has huge problems with wireless AP switching
<deFrysk> gnome is pretty good actually
<deFrysk> as good as kde
<Delvien> deFrysk does 3.5 have any graphical upgrades?
<deFrysk> its just a matter of preference
<deFrysk> Delvien, not too many
<deFrysk> its just 'improved' kde
<Delvien> only reason i dont use gnome is because i cant use Konqueror as my main file browser and stuff, its difficult switching back to a much more user friendly De
<T3hWiz0rd> deFrysk: its probably a stability upgrade before a graphical eh?
<deFrysk> T3hWiz0rd, yup
<ilba7r> lol only reason i use gnome is nautilus. I just love emblements and do not know how to work without them
<Delvien> 3.5 have transparency for window borders built in yet?
* deFrysk also thinks nautilus is better then konqueror to be honest
<Delvien> emlblements? what do you mean ?
<T3hWiz0rd> my birthday is monday, booyah
<Delvien> deFrysk aye me too but nauti is missing a Address bar (without having to hit alt L  or w/e )
<deFrysk> Delvien, I am not too much into transparency
<jahshua> ok everyone im about to boot into kubuntu for my first time
<jahshua> wish me luck :)
<Delvien> good luck
<ilba7r> its a graphical way to mark your {files important, not so important, final } and so on
<T3hWiz0rd> jahshua: may god protect you from the fork bombs
<deFrysk> jahshua, see you back next week ;p
<T3hWiz0rd> ilba7r: so kinda like OS X's "folder markers"?
<Delvien> i found gnome to be more like Mac osx and kde more like windows
<ilba7r> T2hWizord did not use os actually
<Delvien> KDE has alot more develpoment user side too
<ilba7r> now for my first test drive of the new kde
<Riddell> jahshua: good luck
<ilba7r> will log in again from kdesktop take care all
<T3hWiz0rd> i wouldn't really compare gnome to aqua
<Delvien> aqua?
<T3hWiz0rd> aqua is simple and easy to use... but its not laid out like crap
<T3hWiz0rd> gnome is laid out like crap lol
<T3hWiz0rd> aqua is os x's gui
<Delvien> o
<Delvien> Im not a mac guy
<T3hWiz0rd> word had it that aqua and quartz extreme may be headed to linux and windows
<T3hWiz0rd> if so, fricking awesome
<Delvien> no thanks :)
<T3hWiz0rd> it would dominate gnome in a day
<T3hWiz0rd> don't think it would be there to compete with kde though
<T3hWiz0rd> im feeling like fatty food
<T3hWiz0rd> its time for TAXO BELLZOR
<ilba7r> i guess i used gnome for too long now
<hyperactivecrond> i just apt-get 'ed kubuntu-desktop and no system notifications will play for kde
<Delvien> i tried to use enlightenment .. and omg was that a stupid Desktop environment
<ilba7r> i used to work on kde but its soo different now am not used to those large fonts lol
<Delvien> XFCE wasnt bad, but too much like gnome
<ilba7r> my main wm is enlightenment actually. I am just testing kde on an old pc
<Delvien> i might have to make the switch back to gnome if KDE 4 doesnt turn out good enough with the fixes
<hyperactivecrond> err nvm
<hyperactivecrond> !kde3.5
<Delvien> wireless in KDE switching APs are IMPOSSIBLE
<ubotu> I guess kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Delvien> gnome , a couple clicks and its done
<hyperactivecrond> Delvien, then use gnome.
<Delvien> i been using KDE for a long time now , and i like it , despite its downfalls
<jpatrick> Delvien: but I won't stop Linus bashing you
* deFrysk is addicted to amaroK
<jpatrick> ;)
<ilba7r> haha
<Delvien> i am too defrysk
<ilba7r> its just the colurs are soo lol my eyes hearts
<Delvien> jpatrick what?
<hyperactivecrond> hmm maybe kde should be set to automagically use alsa by default b/c it won't play other sounds if it doesn't
<jpatrick> Delvien: haven't you heard the news?
<Delvien> no
<MrSunshine> how would you go about changing the brightness of the screen in kde?
<MrSunshine> my monitor is very dark :>
<hyperactivecrond> arrgh how does one install 3.5?
<Delvien> jpatrick whats the news?
<Delvien> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hyperactivecrond> :P
* hyperactivecrond smaks head
<GreKom> help please
<hyperactivecrond> what grekom?
<GreKom> I messed my Kubuntu
<Delvien> jpatrick brb gotta reboot , tell me when i get back
<hyperactivecrond> grekom: what about it
<GreKom> wont start, starts modules, and hangs at starting system log daemon
<GreKom> 11-unix:read-only file system
<hyperactivecrond> :\   what did you do?
<GreKom> I tried to install an 160 Gb HDD
<ffeeddee> hi!!
<hyperactivecrond> greKom: check your fstab?
<hyperactivecrond> hi ffeeddee
<GreKom> fstab?
<GreKom> please wait, till it starts the command line
<ffeeddee> does someone have epson epl6200l printer??
* hyperactivecrond wishes that firefox was stable...
<ilba7r> hyperactive try firefox 1.5
<ilba7r> i find it stable enough so far and all you need is just untar it in a dir
<hyperactivecrond> :
<hyperactivecrond> :\ why don't we have this as a deb yet?
<ilba7r> but most of the time i prefer opera though lol
<ilba7r> hyperactive it will cause a lot of conflicts there is an article on it in distrowatch by the manager of the backports project
<hyperactivecrond> thx ilba7r you made me check my version # lol
<hyperactivecrond> i'll just uninstall  the old firefox, no?
<ilba7r> they work side by side
<hyperactivecrond> ah
<ilba7r> and frankly no need to uninstall it might cause some dependency problems and for you to uninustall more packages than wht you want
<ilba7r> you have 1.07 right
<hyperactivecrond> yes ilba7r
<GreKom> hyperactivecrond, ok runs now
<hyperactivecrond> cool GreKom
<GreKom> how to check fstab?
<Delvien> damn got rid of all my custom stuff for KDM
<hyperactivecrond> less /etc/fstab
<MrSunshine> bah
<GreKom> hyperactivecrond, I meant command mode ;)
<MrSunshine> now im starting to get angry
<MrSunshine> kde just wont let you do what you want
<ilba7r> all i did is just download from the official site. Untar, have symbolic link and they both work great
<hyperactivecrond> grekom ?
<MrSunshine> i NEED 75hz in 1152xwhatever ... and do i get to select that display mode?
<MrSunshine> NOOO
<jpatrick> Delvien: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1677
<hyperactivecrond> ilba7r, where does one symlink?
<MrSunshine> ive been sitter here with 60hz. . no wounder my eyes started to get strained :/
<ilba7r> i did it in my home dir.
<hyperactivecrond> MrSunshine, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ilba7r> if you are not the only one using the pc than you need to have system wide symlink
<hyperactivecrond> how does one make a ubuntu-based distro...?
<ilba7r> so basically in the path most of the time at /usr/bin
<GreKom> hyperactivecrond, does it fix it, or just shows anything?
<hyperactivecrond> modify the packages i assume
<hyperactivecrond> and grekom: shows
<GreKom> hyperactivecrond, what do U need to know, or should I retype ewerything?
<ilba7r> ok take care all will leave now
<hyperactivecrond> GreKom, pastebin the errors if at all possible
<hyperactivecrond> or /msg me
<hyperactivecrond> so i can pastebin it..
<hyperactivecrond> yay! firefox 1.5 is in dapper!
<MrSunshine> still wont let me have it me thinks
<GreKom> hyperactivecrond, well it says /dev/hda1/ ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid,nouser 01
<GreKom> hyperactivecrond, well it says /dev/hda5 none swap SW 0 0
<hyperactivecrond> grekom: The errors
<jpatrick> hyperactivecrond: it's been there for a while
<hyperactivecrond> not the fstab
<GreKom> err how to exit fstab?
<MrSunshine> seems kde wants to set its own screen settings
<hyperactivecrond> ^x
<GreKom> I am total newbee
<hyperactivecrond> ^^ frekom
<hyperactivecrond> grekom*
<MrSunshine> and totaly disregards the ones in xorg.conf
<hyperactivecrond> ctrl-x
<hyperactivecrond> MrSushine: System Settings
<GreKom> just gives me the keyboard reading
<ilba7r> Grekom can you use the pastebin to display the content of your fstab and mtab files found at /etc/
<MrSunshine> system settings let me set one moide .. 1152x8something in 55!!! hz
<GreKom> hmmm, my problem is, I am chatting at another machine
<ilba7r> grekom i just assume you have used the wrong mount options
<ilba7r> thats why i need to see those files
<ilba7r> do you have two hard disks
<GreKom> yes
<ilba7r> ok do you have two dev /dev/hda and /dev/hdb
<ilba7r> are they sata drives?
<GreKom> the 160 Gb is SATA
<dvasquez> hello greetings
<dvasquez> can anyone help me with my usb pendrive?
<dvasquez> i cant mount it
<ilba7r> the other is ide right
<GreKom> ilba7r, yes
<ilba7r> ok can you open the /dev directory
<GreKom> i did it
<ilba7r> and see if you have /dev/sda and /dev/hda
<ilba7r> use ls /dev/hd*
<ilba7r> use ls /dev/sd*
<GreKom> /dev/sda does not exists
<dvasquez> yes i have /dev/sda
<GreKom> there are hda hda1 hda2 hda5 hdd hdf hdf1
<dvasquez> but when i try to mount it in the terminal it says "no medium found"
<MrSunshine> argh .. someone tell me how the heck i can make kde let me choose whatever hz i want for my monitor :/
<GreKom> dvasquez, I mean, it does not exist on my machine ;)
<ilba7r> hda1 hda2 and so on are the partitions
<MrSunshine> its like 60hz under what it can handle on ALL the modes
<dvasquez> ah ok :-)
<ilba7r> hdf is for floopy
<ilba7r> ok try ls /dev/hdb*
<MrSunshine> 55 and 60hz is the choices i have
<MrSunshine> both hur my eyes badly
<T3hWiz0rd> hi
<GreKom> ilba7r, found nothing
<dvasquez> theres hdb1
<ilba7r> grekom do not know why but your harddisk is not defined
<ilba7r> did you check the bios to see if your pc see it
<wachtep> join #kontect
<GreKom> ilba7r, the problem is, the 160 Gb HDD was formerly NTFS
<dvasquez> this is my fstab command /dev/sda /media/usb auto defaults,rw,users
<GreKom> ilba7r, yhe SATA card recognises it
<ilba7r> dvasquez can you state yoru prob again
<ilba7r> grekom so the bios see both harddisks
<GreKom> ilba7r, yes
<dvasquez> when i try to mount it says it cant determine the filesystem and none has been specified
<luors> DHGE: thanks for your help!  i find that "fc-list" can also list fonts
<dvasquez> my fstab line is "/dev/sda /media/usb auto defaults,rw,users"
<ilba7r> dvasquez is your sata drive composed of just one partition
<dvasquez> no i have a windows partition too
<GreKom> ilba7r, I think I did something wrong, als I assigned it in KDE
<dvasquez> the pendrive works in windows
<GreKom> ilba7r, probably mount point... I set it to /
<ilba7r> grekom that is why i need the fstab
<ilba7r> dbasquez do you have drive /sda1
<GreKom> I can retype it if U want
<ilba7r> dbasquez do you have device /dev/sda1
<GreKom> just give me the command line to read it
<ilba7r> grekom use the pastebin for that
<dvasquez> ilba7r no theres just sda
<ilba7r> cat /etc/fstab
<GreKom> ilba7r, i typed pastebin, does not exist
<ilba7r> grekom look at the top of the room
<ilba7r> there is a link to pastebin
<os2mac> running Dapper... and keep getting this in my term window
<ilba7r> dvasquez it is windows partition right
<GreKom> ilba7r, at the time I can only run command line
<dvasquez> yes i have a windows partition hda1 ntfs
<dvasquez> the line in fstab for sda is "/dev/sda /media/usb auto defaults,rw,users "
<ilba7r> dvasquez i mean the sda is it a window or linux partition what type of partition it is
<dvasquez> should work right?
<GreKom> ilba7r, I am chatting with U on second machine
<dvasquez> ah it is a fat32 partition
<os2mac> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468051
<os2mac> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468051
<dvasquez> doesnt work with vfat though
<ilba7r> dvasquez i think you need to specify it as window partiton
<ilba7r> dvasquez yes vfat is for fat32 which you have
<GreKom> ilba7r, am I screwed up?
<ilba7r> grekom no
<ilba7r> do not worry
<dvasquez> ok thanx i'll experiment with that
<GreKom> so what can I do?
<ilba7r> just give me a min
<ilba7r> dvasquez look at the unofficial guide in the documentation
<ilba7r> i am afraid i am not using my pc that is why i can not give you the link now
<ilba7r> search for it at ubuntu site
<dvasquez> ok thanx anyway ilba7r
<ilba7r> grekom i am afraid i have to reboot will be back
<T3hWiz0rd> :-D
<GreKom> ilba7r, welcome back
<ilba7r> how are you doing now grekom
<GreKom> still same
<ilba7r> first i really do not know why you do not have the /dev/sda
<ilba7r> this is really strange and i can not help you there
<ilba7r> for the mounting problem it is simple you might have mounted the two harddisks to the same place
<GreKom> ilba7r, is there a backup of fstab?
<ilba7r> you can correct that in the fstab
<ilba7r> then type sudo mount -a
<ilba7r> grekom did you change fstab
<GreKom> ilba7r, no, I mena, the KDE changed it
<ilba7r> type ls /etc/fstab*
<GreKom> it found only one :(
<ilba7r> than there is no backup for it
<GreKom> can I somehow edit fsatb in command?
<ilba7r> on the pc you are on now type go to this webpage http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<ilba7r> than type in the contents of your fstab file
<GreKom> ilba7r, and then?
<ilba7r> i will try to find your problem in the fstab file
<GreKom> ilba7r, I think it uses /dev/hdf1 for my second drive
<ilba7r> hdf is normally the floppy
<slow-motion> re
<ilba7r> ok it might be your harddisk than
<ilba7r> ok got to go now hope you find your solu
<tobi> Does anyone know how to get the compiletime option qt is compiled with?
<seanj> hi peoples
<ilba7r> i remember that there was a way to have a better organized menu than the chaiotic default one
<ilba7r> anyone remember if there is a package or do i just have to do it manually
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<jpgeerets> good evening
<jpgeerets> someone knnow something how to convert a dvd9 to dvd5?
<yehoshua> hehe
<hugelmopf> jpgeerets: e.g. k9copy
<hugelmopf> which should be available at this repository: deb http://archive.czessi.net breezy testing
<Insomniac-> anyone know why xorg is giving me a blank screen after starting? using onboard nvidia device, doesn't seem to matter whether i use the nv or nvidia driver, xorg logfile looks fine
<BlueEagle> insomniac-: How are you starting xorg?
<Insomniac-> kdm
<Insomniac-> at boot
<Insomniac-> logfiles here http://bodylotion.student.utwente.nl/~insomniac/a64/
<BlueEagle> insomniac-: Are your monitors configured with a sync range that they cannot handle? (ie totally black screen)?
<Insomniac-> maybe, it's a tft monitor though
<Insomniac-> no sync ranges specified in the conf
<BlueEagle> insomniac-: My monitors are both configured with: Section "Monitor"  Identifier "Right Monitor"  Option "DPMS" EndSection
<BlueEagle> insomniac-: If the monitor supports DPMS that should be sufficient.
<Insomniac-> the onboard nvidia has 2 outputs but i'm only using 1
<BlueEagle> insomniac-: Still: Do you get a completely black screen?
<Insomniac-> yes
<Insomniac-> can't even switch back to console
<Insomniac-> good thing i installed openssh
<BlueEagle> insomniac-: I see. Have you tried specifying which screen it should use?
<Insomniac-> no, i don't see which other screen it could possibly use
<BlueEagle> insomniac-: I can /msg you my config if you would like that.
<Insomniac-> sure
<jahshua> well
<jahshua> i did it :)
<_ec> 15.4 wxga 1280*800 horizontal and vertical frequencies?
* hyperactivecrond (re) chalks up Kopete as a buggy app
<hyperactivecrond> the older verisons worked better...
<dragonkh> is there something up with the ubuntu remote repository ? I keep getting time outs on apt
<dragonkh> I mean it starts then drops out
<cartesian1984> can someone in here help me? i was banned from the ubuntu channel for no apparent reason
<Blissex> cartesian1984: usually, just wait out your ban period...
<Blissex> cartesian1984: and consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask questions...
<cartesian1984> i wasn't asking any questions, i was trying to help a guy with vmware
<kangpeh> i can't install linspire clear - with kde 3.5 on kubuntu
<kangpeh> :(
<Chairman_Wow> I want to add a protocol handler for lastfm to konqueror. I've got a lastfm.protocol file. Where do I store it?
<jahshua> i just tried to dl firefox for kubuntu i used Ark to open it..my desktop resized with a black border at the top and the right .. how can i set it back?
<Blissex> cartesian1984: uhmmmm, VMware is proprietary AND not totally Ubuntu related, still a ban is excessive.
<Blissex> Chairman_Wow: try 'locate .protocol' to see where all '.protocol' files are...
<[miles] > Blissex: evening... where'nt you a SuSE'er ?
<cartesian1984> Blissex: I advised him to ask in the vmware channel, but he said they were all afk
<Knowerrors> anybody using firefox 1.5?
<Blissex> Knowerrors: according to claims by Mozilla.org, several million people use Firefox 1.5 already, so yes.
<Knowerrors> Hehe, I meant somebody in this chat
<Knowerrors> on Kubuntu
<Knowerrors> I think you knew I meant that though
<ajeet> Hello, I've just finished installing kubuntu after doing an ubuntu-server, I've just finished upgrading to KDE 3.5... But I'm wondering why after re-starting I didn't the KDE launch welcome, where it let's you setup internationalization and graphical stuff?
<Chairman_Wow> Blissex: will do thanks
<Blissex> ajeet: because you already run a previous version of KDE for that user... There is some kind of flat file you can remove or just run the ''first time'' app again. It has a fairly obvious name, but ask in #KDE, or just use the settings
<Tm_T> kpersonalizer
<Tm_T> bah, too late
<Knowerrors> "/usr/bin/kpersonalizer"
<Tm_T> just kpersonalizer
<Tm_T> who cares about its path ;)
<slow-motion> bbl
<Knowerrors> hehe, they left anyway, too bad
<Knowerrors> Can anyone help with this http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2259.0 ? please
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hey! can anyone help me getting my soundblaster audigy 4 to work??
<teknoprep> use windows
<Voodoo_Vibe> No,Thanx
<jahshua> i just tried to dl firefox for kubuntu i used Ark to open it..my desktop resized with a black border at the top and the right .. how can i set it back?
<ajeet> Hello, from a fresh install of Kubuntu, just installed Firefox, but it's all grey and win95-esque, I know FF is a GTK app, but I've seen in other KDE distros looking normal, how do I do that on Kubuntu?
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> wow 2 ppl with the same problem w0ot
<jahshua> no its my desktop wallpaper
<Voodoo_Vibe> I dont like to chase viruses and spyware all day
<jahshua> :p
<jahshua> its resized
<ajeet> No, not really, my problem is totally different...
<jahshua> with a black border at the top and the right
<teknoprep> Voodoo_Vibe you could learn to setup windows correctly
<Voodoo_Vibe> teknoprep: i dont have windows
<teknoprep> Voodoo_Vibe it helps in the world when applying for getting ajob
<Voodoo_Vibe> teknojob: why r u in this channel if u love windows so much?
<Knowerrors> ajeet: to your question about kde from the post before you left, type kpersonalizer at the konsole
<jahshua> anyone>
<jahshua> ?
<jahshua> i just tried to dl firefox for kubuntu i used Ark to open it..my desktop resized with a black border at the top and the right .. how can i set it back?
<Knowerrors> ajeet: to get your FF to look like the rest of kde, type kcontrol, go to appearance, go to gtk looknfeel, and set to look and have fonts same as kde
<Voodoo_Vibe> Can anyone help me getting my soundblaster audigy 4 to work??
<ajeet> Knowerrors: Thanks, but I've just worked it out from the forums!
<Knowerrors> good job :)
<Insomniac-> http://bodylotion.student.utwente.nl/~insomniac/a64/problem.html < i can't seem to get my integrated nvidia video working, can anyone help?
<ajeet> Also probably a minor problem, but when I maximise any anything in Kubuntu, I notice it doesn't have the blue border around the program thing, it sort of hides behind the panel, why is this?
<ajeet> ?
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hey! can anyone help me getting my soundblaster audigy 4 to work??
<Knowerrors> ajeet: "program thing" what do ya mean?
<ajeet> the window border of any program
<waspius> +reg
<Knowerrors> ajeet: so you don't have a window border when maximized?
<bam_> whats a good backup/compression tool for my home dir?
<bam_> besides making a script
<bam_> and gzip/tarballing it
<Knowerrors> Hey all, can some help with this, I installed Firefox 1.5 using the Arnieboy installer script, but when I run FF, it crashes, heres what I get at terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5859 ?
<crimsun> please don't use arnieboy's script
<sven> nabend
<crimsun> there's an easybreezy
<Snake__> Is it possible to get my kubuntu laptop to reconize my windows server??
<sven> since upgrading to kde 3.5 i've an enoying problem watching videos
<Knowerrors> crimsun: "easybreezy" whats that?  and what do I do now that Ive already used his script?
<crimsun> Knowerrors: why didn't you just use Adept to install firefox?
<Knowerrors> 1.5 isn't in the repos, as far as I know
<sven> instead of playing the video directly, it is copied completly to tmp before playing
<Knowerrors> I was using 1.07, and wanted to upgrade for the better speed
<Kovecses> anyone here using kde 3.5?
<crimsun> Knowerrors: it's in Dapper, dunno if it has been backported to Breezy yet
<sven> Kovecses: yes
<Kovecses> how does it run?
<Knowerrors> crimsun: hmm, so if Im using breezy, is it ok to open up the Dapper repos just to get Firefox, then close em?
<crimsun> Knowerrors: no
<sven> Kovecses: great, with one enoying thimg ^^
<Knowerrors> well, then the only way to get FF 1.5 for Breezy is manual way
<Snake__> help? please? Lol
* Snake__ takes support ticket
<Kovecses> sven: whats that?
<sven> when you watch a video, it is copied completly to tmp before playing
<crimsun> Knowerrors: you can beg the backports people to backport it
<Knowerrors> crimsun: Ive heard it won't be backported, because too many programs in Gnome are interlocked with FF
<Snake__> Speaking of 1.5...how come my firefox 1.0.7 hasn't nagged me to upgrade yet??
<Kovecses> cuz 1.5 sucks
<Kovecses> j/k
<crimsun> Snake__: because we don't handle upgrades that way
<Snake__> I was talking about my windows version :)
<Snake__> ARGH!! I think I need to reburn this kubuntu disk....bootstrap.log can't be found
<Voodoo_Vibe> can someone help me get my soundblaster audigy 4 working??
<xIllu> when i tryt to run kwrite it says kwrite: cannot connect to x server.. how do i fix that?
<xIllu> it worked yesterday
<sven> noone knows something about that copy problem?
<hunika> Hello who can help me? I can not play mp3 but I have w32codecs and xine engine too
<hunika> solution?????????
<hunika> pls help
<hunika> me
<Voodoo_Vibe> can someone help me get my soundblaster audigy 4 working??
<wasp_ems> hi...does anyone know how i can access my mp3 player through the usb??i put it in and an error comes up saying
<wasp_ems> An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:
<wasp_ems> The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.
<Knowerrors> Anyone have a link for a FF 1.5 deb for breezy?
<Voodoo_Vibe> My lsmod   http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468249
<hunika> LjL: can you help me?
<wasp_ems> anyone?
<wasp_ems> nalioth: can u hep?
<nalioth> wasp_ems: type "man  mount"
<hunika> help me
<hunika> I can not play mp3
<hunika> with kaffeine or amarok
<hunika> I have installed w32 codecs
<hunika> and xine engine too
<hunika> but I can not play
<RealMurphy> hunika: what for?
<Voodoo_Vibe> get xmms
<hunika> I have xmms
<hunika> but I like amarok
<nalioth> hunika: w32codecs are useless for mp3
<nalioth> !tell hunika about mp3
<hunika> anyway
<RealMurphy> is the sound muted or the input set to pcm (IIRC?)
<sven> Knowerrors: Just Download it from their site and unpack it to /opt
<hunika> I have enabled universe multiuniverse
<nalioth> hunika: read your info from ubotu
<hunika> but I can not play mp3
<hunika> ok
<hunika> ok
<Voodoo_Vibe> can someone help me get my soundblaster audigy 4 working??
<Knowerrors> sven: then you have to manually install all the multimedia stuff, like mplayer plug, java, flash, right?
<RealMurphy> Voodoo_Vibe: What's the problem?
<RealMurphy> Does the kernel detect it corretly?
<hunika> nalioth: I have read and I have made it
<hunika> but still does not works
<hunika> and I can not get an error message
<Voodoo_Vibe> RealMurphy: im new to linux and i cant get any sound. i downloaded alsa-base and alsa-utils
<RealMurphy> hunika: open kmix check that the volume is not muted, the input chould be set to pcm and all sliders should be in the middle, check also the cabeling
<hunika> no the volume is not muted the player simply does not plays
<RealMurphy> Voodoo_Vibe: First step is to make sure the kernel detects it. open a root window and do lspci -v and see if it's listed there
<RealMurphy> hunika: if you try to play it does not do anything or is the slider for the track moving?
<hunika> it does not doo anything
<Voodoo_Vibe> RealMurphy: found this.  Creative Labs: Unknown device 0008
<sven> Knowerrors: http://channels.lockergnome.com/linux/archives/20051025_using_firefox_15_with_ubuntu_510_quick_howto.phtml
<RealMurphy> Voodoo_Vibe: looks partly good ;)
<Voodoo_Vibe> RealMurphy: yeah
<nalioth> !firefox15
<ubotu> I heard firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<bam_> firefox=slow, try opera
<sven> Knowerrors: all the Plugins are in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<hunika> RealMurphy: Any opinion, recomendation
<RealMurphy> Voodoo_Vibe: try this, but I dunno if that's going to help you: http://www.linuxforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=154918
<sven> Knowerrors: Complete Howto at http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/45917/index.html
<RealMurphy> hunika: nothig directly, I think a complete strace would be overkill
<Knowerrors> sven: thx, will read
<slow-motion> re
<RealMurphy> hunika: does smms work?
<hunika> RealMurphy: what is that? I am new in Linux
<hunika> RealMurphy: I can play mp3 with xmms
<RealMurphy> hunika: never mind, strace is a low level thing which tells you which files are accessed and mcuh more
<RealMurphy> hunika: ok, that's a good starting point
<RealMurphy> which version of amarok?
<Voodoo_Vibe> RealMurphy: Thanx! so its the emu10k1 file i should have to get it working?
<hunika> Another thing is
<hunika> that I can see the movie at kaffeine but I can not hear any sound
<hunika> but xmms wokr
<RealMurphy> Voodoo_Vibe: I guess so, if that's the name of the kernel module the make sure its loaded proberly via lsmod
<RealMurphy> hunika: weird....
<crimsun> don't load emu10k1.
<crimsun> that's the OSS/Free driver, which will cause you headaches if you're trying to use ALSA.
<sven> hunika: you need at least gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3 support
<RealMurphy> crimsun: thanks for helping me out, I never hat an audigy and was just guessing
<Voodoo_Vibe> RealMurphy: ok didnt get much of that beacause im new. but i will keep looking and try to get it and install. Thanx
<hunika> sven: I had kubuntu and I need xine engine to play anithing, but I have reinstalled my system and now does not works
<crimsun> RealMurphy: which model? lspci -v|grep -i audio
<hunika> RealMurphy: Any ideas?
<RealMurphy> I also have a quesion: What is the recommended path to persue if I want to use kpilot, but the underlying library from pilot-link barfs half-way through a hotsync.. notify the debian maintainer and hope kpilot gets repackaged with an updated lib?
<RealMurphy> crimsun: Voodoo_Vibe has an Audigy 4
<RealMurphy> hunika: not really, have you checked sven's suggestion?
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: are you in Kubuntu currently?
<hunika> RealMurphy: yes
<RealMurphy> hunika: right now I'm already runniong out of options.. it's weird that amarok does not emit any warning
<hunika> i will check again now
<hunika> it does not
<hunika> Maybe I should try to reinstall amarok and kaffeine
<hunika> ?
<hunika> ???????????????
<hunika> ?????????/
<sven> hunika: no that won't help
<hunika> sven: IDEA??????????????
<trappist> where is media:/hdc supposed to be? it complains that it doesn't exist when I insert a dvd into hdc.  an strace shows that it's searching my $PATH for a file called 'media:/hdc'.  is this just broken?
<sven> hunika: get gstreamer0.8-plugins like faac, faad, lame and also xvid, ffmpeg
<Voodoo> vrimsun: sorry got disconnected
<Voodoo> crimsun: what shall i use instead?
<hunika> sven: Help me how can I do that? i am new in linux
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: are you in Kubuntu currently?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: yes
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: thats all i got
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: cat /proc/asound/cards
<sven> hunika: Under System you have Adept With that you can install other software
<hunika> sven: I know
<hunika> sven: there how should I search for it
<hunika> ?
<sven> hunika: gstreamer
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468302
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, sec, kinda busy atm
<vicks> !tell vicks about multiverse
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: ok, take youre time
<Eruantalon> How do I make Kubuntu/arts use my other soundcard?
<Eruantalon> There is this: "Override device location" But it says nothing of with what!?
<Eruantalon> should be something like /dev/dsp or /dev/dsp1 because it tells me that there is no such thing.
<Eruantalon> should it*
<ninnghizidha> hey!
<xIllu> ohh a wiener :P
<ninnghizidha> recht haste :-)
<xIllu> :)
* ninnghizidha versucht sich gerade mit Konversation anzufreunden.
<xIllu> :)
<ninnghizidha> ... generell mit KDE eigentlich ... aber bin sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.
<xIllu> ich versuch seit 2 tagen die wlan karte zum laufen zu bringen :)
<ninnghizidha> ... sollten die seit breezy nicht sehr gut untersttzt werden?
<xIllu> nicht bei mir :P
<ninnghizidha> wird noch, bin ich mir sicher :-)
<xIllu> heh.. ich nicht so wirklich :)..
<jahshua> i just installed kubuntu and im suffering from serious lag
<jahshua> any ideas? ?
<jahshua> this is my first install =] 
<xIllu> what kind of lag?
<xIllu> system too slow?
<jahshua> 20 seconds
<jahshua> system seems ok
<jahshua> irc lag
<shmoolik> hello
<xIllu> oh
<jahshua> i have jumped servers etc
<jahshua> efnet
<jahshua> so its not that
<xIllu> ur isp maybe?
<jahshua> nah
<jahshua> its never like that on xp
<jahshua> which is what i used to use
<jahshua> about 2 hours ago =] 
<jahshua> heh
<M_Cheevy> morning ppls
<Voodoo_Vibe> M_Cheevy: Morning!
<M_Cheevy> welp, just did the upgrade to kde3.5  should I be concerned that "Login Screen Setup" application doesn't work anymore (maybe because it's gdmsetup and I'm now using kdm?)
<M_Cheevy> other than that one hiccup, all seems to have gone well...
<hunika> can I have winamp for linux a new version
<hunika> not like xmms
<hunika> it is a bit ild
<hunika> old
<hunika> something new like winamp
<M_Cheevy> hunika: there is a winamp for linux?
<hunika> it is??????????????
<hunika> where/
<hunika> ???????????
<hunika> it is downloadable
<hunika> ?
<M_Cheevy> hunika: sorry, misunderstood...
<M_Cheevy> english a second language for ya?   "it is" makes a statement "is it" makes a question
<M_Cheevy> sorry, still working on my first cuppa coffee
<ninnghizidha> oh .. coffee ... i want a cup of it too.
<M_Cheevy> ninnghizidha: good Kenya AA... come to auckland and I'll pour ya a cup ;)
<M_Cheevy> Kenya AA and the Graceland concert on DVD... god Narobi would be nice for an hour or two today.....
<M_Cheevy> (so I just got dvd playback working :) )
<nalioth> hunika: xmms = winamp
<M_Cheevy> only problem is now that everything is stable I only have 120mb left on my 3gb cap for the month
* ninnghizidha returns happily with a bottle of red wine.
<ninnghizidha> too late for coffee, guys.
<M_Cheevy> ninnghizidha: hahaha ;) just don't try to make a custom kernel after drinking that ;)
<ninnghizidha> ... but i guess i'd have lots of fun while compiling.
<M_Cheevy> so, is there an equivlant program to gdmsetup for kdm?
<M_Cheevy> ninnghizidha: yeah, but some of the kernel config choices might be a bit garbled ;)
<bam_> anyone knwo if korganizer can sync with a remote ical file
<ninnghizidha> ... like they are now ....
<M_Cheevy> and wine would help?
<ninnghizidha> ... no ...
<ninnghizidha> ... quite delicious wine ....
<Voodoo_Vibe> is there any program like daemon-tools on Windows for Linux??
<M_Cheevy> enjoy ninnghizidha, seeing as how I woke up not too long ago I'll refrain
<mmport81> what does daemon-tools do?
<ninnghizidha> what does the daemone-tool do?
<Voodoo_Vibe> mount an image file
<M_Cheevy> bbiab
<ninnghizidha> i guess this is possible with internal tools, mmport81
<ninnghizidha> ... look for loopback-devices, mmport81
<mmport81> ninnghizidha: yeh maybe, no idea - never tried b4
* ninnghizidha poors him a second glass of wine.
<shmoolik> hello
<shmoolik> does any one here used koffice ?
<ninnghizidha> well ... i know this is possible .. but i dont know how .. tjust search the forums for loopback, i'km sure you will find a way.
<ninnghizidha> are there any kde-icons-sets with a low eyecancer-risk out there too?
<mmport81> mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/isotest -o loop
<mmport81> possibly?
<mmport81> oops no
<ninnghizidha> sounds good ... just try it :-)
<mmport81> that won't work...
<shmoolik> ninnghizidha: u mena likr 'highcontast' ?
<ninnghizidha> no .. i mean without colors.
<mmport81> well u could try something like that...
<shmoolik> yeah then u mean 'highconrast'
<ninnghizidha> hehe .. learning by trying.
<shmoolik> wait i will give the package name ( its nice black and white icon set :] )
<ninnghizidha> hehe ... no .. not really, shmoolik  ... something a bit for style at the cost of color.
<ninnghizidha> i'm curious :-)
<shmoolik> Monochrome ninnghizidha  thats the IconSetPakage
<ninnghizidha> i'll try it .. give me a minute to try it out.
<shmoolik> :]  o love this icon set :]  look real stylesh
<shmoolik> styleish *
<ninnghizidha> oh .. i cant find it .. where shall i seek it?
<shmoolik> wait  i will give ya the deb pakage name
<shmoolik> try kdeaetwork-theme-icon
<shmoolik> i think its in there
<ninnghizidha> got it ... and found some themes too with it ... hooray!
<shmoolik> :[[
<ninnghizidha> thanks a lot so far ... i'll post reactions as soon as possible
<shmoolik> :] ] *
<voicu> Aptitude doesn't let me install a package (glibc-2.3.2). What could be the problem? No errors, just that when I press '+' nothing happens
<_nano_> I'm getting a "composite failure" popup alert in kde whenever I logon, is there a way to remove that? I remember enabling transparency in the window behaviour settings, but i've disabled that now. and still the popup is not refusing to go. what seems to be the problem?
<ninnghizidha> i got the same today ... but it vanished after disabling transparency.
<_nano_> ninnghizidha: you disabled from the Kcontrol right?
<ninnghizidha> thats right.
<_nano_> Also I'm getting a lot of "An error occured while loading ....Unknown host" errors while using Konqueror for web browsing...any tweaks I could use to avoid that?
<ninnghizidha> at window-options ... something like that.
<_nano_> !konqueror
<ubotu> [konqueror]  the default Web Browser, File Manager, FTP manager and Universal viewing manager for the K Desktop Environment. See http://konqueror.org
<ninnghizidha> i guess, i'll stay with kde ... its is far more costumizable... i really like that
<Snake__> Hey, if I Download kubuntu off the site, will it have KDE 3.5??
<ninnghizidha> .. but i cant find iconSetpackage ...
<voicu> right after i installed kde games, kynaptic or aptitude won't install anything... it says that the package 'locales' doesn't exist and when i want to install it (locales) nothing happens. what is going on?
<voicu> i tried to download it and it doesn't want to replace it because it already exists
<_nano_> voicu: try using apt-get, you can see the messages in that way and thus the problems
* ninnghizidha poors him the third glass of wine.
<voicu> that's what i used... i got a message that said that those packages already exist
<voicu> i should mention that when i installed kde games, kynaptic uninstalled some packages
<voicu> i uninstalled kde games but i can't put back those that kynaptic deleted
<_nano_> you can use force install if you have the packgages downloaded
<_nano_> !dpkg
<voicu> do you know which flag should i use?
<_nano_> sudo apt-get --force-yes install  <packagename>
<voicu> ok, thanks
<_nano_> sudo apt-get -f install
<_nano_> ^^ shorter form
<ninnghizidha> Do you guys need firefox when there is konqueror too?
<_nano_> ninnghizidha: konqueror still seems to have problems with plugings
<_nano_> *plugins
* ninnghizidha desaturated the nuoveXT-Icons for now ...
#kubuntu 2005-12-23
<Set> anyone feeling helpful tonight?
<Hobbsee> Set: lol...not till you ask
<ninnghizidha> juet ask, set ... wanna have a glas of red wine?
<Set> Currently running Dapper Flight 2. Problem is, I can't get WPA to work with my Intel Wireless Pro 2200 BG wlan card. The wlan I'm connecting to is not under my command, so I can't change it to WEP. What do I do to get WPA support? (writing this in Windows, as I have no network connectivity in Kubuntu atm)
<jahshua> can someone help me please ?
* ninnghizidha cant help.
<Set> jahshua, what do you need help with?
<Hobbsee> !wep
<ubotu> rumour has it, wep is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0031507315
<jahshua> i have really bad lag right now, webpages loading slow irc is lagged etc..i just installed kubuntu and this is my first nix distro to ever use so im not too sure what to check or to do
<ninnghizidha> ... but i guess you cant expect to run dapper without problems.
<Set> !wpa
<ubotu> wpa is, like, totally, enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant"
<Hobbsee> Set: might be worth checking that page
<Set> Hobbsee, I have no problems with WEP
<Set> :)
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> my error - i read it incorrectly lol
<aeon17x> jahshua, how much RAM do you have? If you're running short on RAM then kubuntu's gonna be slow.
<Hobbsee> ask in #ubuntu if you dont get an answer here
<jahshua> how can i check
<DJ_Mer_> ohh fine _nano_ i see how ti is
<Set> !iwp2200
<ubotu> Set: Do they come in packets of five?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: howdy!
<Hobbsee> !ipw2200
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Hobbsee> oh
<_nano_> lol
<Hobbsee> i thought there was a factoid for it
<Hobbsee> there's definetly a thread on ubuntuforums about it though
<_nano_> ubotu is funny
<ubotu> _nano_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<jahshua> how can i check my ram in kubuntu ?
<slow-motion> n8
<aeon17x> jahshua, KSysguard
<Snake__> I just downloaded kubuntu off kubuntu.org, does this come with KDE 3.5?
<aeon17x> Snake__: no, you have to install it separately.
<Snake__> damn
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> somebody said kde3.5 was http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Snake__> will kubuntu work with xfce?
<Hobbsee> it's not very difficult
<Voodoo_Vibe> does anyone know if i can mount an iso file??
<Hobbsee> Snake__: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop <-- works fine
<Hobbsee> !iso
<ubotu> from memory, iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Snake__> kk
<Hobbsee> i dont remember the exact command
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Voodoo_Vibe> Hobbsee: didnt say anything about mounting files
<Voodoo_Vibe> damn! lol
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: you back yet?
<DsM> is Riddell at the keyboard?
<Riddell> hmm?
<Set> does anyone know if the firmware and driver for Intel Wireless Pro 2200 bg is in Ubuntu Dapper Flight 2?
<jahshua> ok so i have memory: 250,664kb used 4,448kb free  swap 116,580 used 367,296 free
<jahshua> so what does this mean
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: hi
<DsM> Riddell, i wanted to talk to you about who i need to see about getting information for rsync to setup a mirror
<ninnghizidha> is there something like gnome-"emblems" at kde?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: Hi, you got time?
<DJ_Mer_> what is the terminal command to totally whipe a harddrive?
<crimsun> set: they are.
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: in a few (~8 minutes)
<ninnghizidha> sudo rm -r /
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: ok
<Set> thanks a lot :) then I'm off to Kubuntu. see you if all goes well
<ninnghizidha> but, thats systemwide, not just a harddrive.
<Riddell> DsM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<_nano_> hey i just installed baghira from source, how do I enable it?
<jahshua> ok so i have memory: 250,664kb used 4,448kb free  swap 116,580 used 367,296 free
<jahshua> what does this mean
<Riddell> DsM: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFiles has the rsync URLs
<ninnghizidha> you have to start the baghira-tool .. dont remember the name now.
<_nano_> ninnghizidha: any where i can look it up from?
<Tm_T> _nano_: just change your windeco and widget style
<ninnghizidha> yes .. there is a baghira-guide out there .. called something like "how to stykle kde with badghira like macos"
<ninnghizidha> MacOS
<ninnghizidha> and a hint: NEVER deinstall badgira ... i ruined my system with it.
<_nano_> Tm_T: it doesn't show up in the drop down list
<_nano_> ninnghizidha: any links to that website?
<Tm_T> _nano_: it should
<ninnghizidha> it isnt at the dropdown .. it uses a systemtray-tool
<_nano_> ninnghizidha: how did it ruin your system?
<ninnghizidha> something like "bagtool"
<Tm_T> _nano_: trust me, if you install it properly, it will show up there
<ninnghizidha> every gtk+-theme was baghira from then on.
<_nano_> Tm_T: i used the install shell provided with the package, and it said everything was installed successfuly
<_nano_> ninnghizidha: so what's wrong with that, so all windows look like the same, as it should :)
<ninnghizidha> hehe .. thats true .. but i wasnt able to turn it off .. even at gnome
<Tm_T> _nano_: restart kde, if it's still not there, it's not installed
<Tm_T> anyway, sleep ->
<ninnghizidha> but .. it looked good.
<_nano_> Tm_T: restart as in just logging out and logging in would do right?
<ninnghizidha> let me look for the guide, _nano_
<_nano_> ninnghizidha: thanks
<ninnghizidha> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.shtml
<ninnghizidha> damit ... google works really wel ll ...
<ninnghizidha> and the tool is called "bab"
<_nano_> ninnghizidha: thanks ! lemme restart kde to see if it works
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: i don't see you on no soviet radio foo
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: soon soon :P
<_nano_> brb
<crimsun_> Voodoo_Vibe: sorry, wonky coffee shop wifi
<crimsun_> Voodoo_Vibe: where were we?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: hmmm... actually i dont remember  : ) i think i posted something
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: lspci -v?
<Snake__> HEy hows Breezy's support for linksys wireless cards??
<DJ_Mer_> its a conspiracy !!!!!!!!!!!
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: yes, ''lspci -v|grep -i audio''
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0008
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, now I need just the stanza for your sound card from lspci -nv
<Snake__> Anyone know??
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468445
<crimsun> Snake__: any particular model(s)? Look on the wiki.
<Snake__> ok
<Snake__> umm
<Snake__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<Snake__> Which page?
<Snake__> ;p;
<jahshua> how can i free up ram in kubuntu?
<hyperactivecrond> error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Snake__> buy more RAM
<hyperactivecrond> I need "x includes" for stuff i'm compiling as in that
<Snake__> er
<jahshua> well everything ran ok in xp
<hyperactivecrond> o
<hyperactivecrond> grr
<jahshua> i just installed kubuntu
<hyperactivecrond> i'm compiling baghira and ksmoothdock
<jahshua> first time on *nix
<hyperactivecrond> welcome jahshua
<jahshua> :)
<jahshua> its great!
<jahshua> im just wondering about this lag
<jahshua> and what to do about it
<Snake__> How much RAM?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: does it look hopefull?
<crimsun> yep
<Voodoo_Vibe> :)
<crimsun> it does work with ALSA, but you may need to kludge things
<crimsun> first, lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: yepp
<jahshua> Snake: 245,664kb used 9,448kb free  swap 116,580 used 367,296 free
<gast> can i convert the usual mIRC-serverlist to "Konversation"-irc-client?
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: "yep?"
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: oh u wanted me to post what i got?
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: don't flood here, but yes
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468460
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok good, and ''cat /proc/asound/cards''
<_nano_> ultimately i had to do sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira :(
<_nano_> and now it worked
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468462
<EauTisse> hi, why does my ne2000 show up on *two* interrupts ? I have "ne io=0x300 irq=10" in my /etc/modules
<EauTisse> it's an isa card btw
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ah, you have a usb device for card 0
<EauTisse> is there a way to get pnp to work for isa slots ?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: that must be my webcam then?
<jahshua> can anyone help ?   ;/
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: try this in a Konsole: echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2"|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base && sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: i have an onboard via disabled in bias and my audigy 4
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: after that, you may need to log out of and back into KDE
<kdanielk> hi there...
<kdanielk> sorry to troll in like this...
<kdanielk> can someone give me a little help concerning kubuntu and php?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: i only got an... hmmm cant type it... an arrow pointing right
* ninnghizidha poors him(self) the fourth glass of red wine,
<kdanielk> i have 5.10 and tried to install via adept... but it didnt realy work
<kdanielk> i tried to figure out what happend...
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: that means you mistyped something
<ninnghizidha> what appened, kdanielk
<ninnghizidha> ?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: but i copied yours.....
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: copy and paste precisely what I gave you after the ':'
<kdanielk> well... thats the problem nothing happend
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: are you tuned in?
<kdanielk> i dont get any messages...
<kdanielk> i just get a blank page whe running a phpinfp
<jahshua> 245,664kb used 9,448kb free  swap 116,580 used 367,296 free
<ninnghizidha> AND.. WHAT SHOUL HAVE HAPENED?
<jahshua> how can i free up ram in kubuntu?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: Ok, my bad copied all after "
<kdanielk> well... its simple
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: Ok, logging out now and then back in??
<Voodoo_Vibe> ??=!!
<aeon17x> jahshua: KDE (Kubuntu's DE) is a big memory hogger.
<kdanielk> i installed php5 for apache 2
<kdanielk> and i would like to be able to run php scripts on my sites
<kdanielk> but its not working
<kdanielk> i looket at http.conf...
<kdanielk> and all the rest
<kdanielk> but still
<kdanielk> no success
<kdanielk> the php3mod is there
<ninnghizidha> hm ... did you read a howto at the forums reguarding php-installation?
<jahshua> aeon is there some way to make it run faster?
<kdanielk> well... i looket at the installation guide for php
<kdanielk> but if u have the adress of a good howto page...
<kdanielk> feel free to share
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: nope still not working
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: :)
<ninnghizidha> php5 sounds like a custom made installation ...
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, now I need ''amixer'' output
<kdanielk> yeap... was taken with adept
<kdanielk> was hopping it would work easier
<kdanielk> i was using fedora till yesterday..
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468469
<kdanielk> and it took me a week to get php running on fedora
<ninnghizidha> i guess, i cant help you, i'm sorry .. but i'm sure, you will get it working soon :-)
<kdanielk> ufff....
<ninnghizidha> maybe a general ubuntu-/andor/developer-channel would be more helpfull :-/
<kdanielk> and where else can i ask?
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: in a Konsole, amixer sset 'IEC958 Optical Raw' off
<ninnghizidha> i dont know .. maybe try the "ubuntu"-channel .. or a php/apache-specific one .. :-/
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468473
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: right, and sound?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: no sound, trying to switch ports on the back, do it after every test
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: nope no sound
<kdanielk> thanks ninnghizidha will search on
<ninnghizidha>  sound is kinda wwierd at ubuntu
<ninnghizidha> good luck, developer :-)
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: why are you switching ports?
<coolio10> hi
<coolio10> does anyone know a msn client for kubuntu (excluding kmess because it crashes)
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: cause when i was using my onboard card i got no sound when i installed Kubuntu... but then i switched ports and it worked...
<LjL> coolio10: Kopete?
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: your audigy is now your primary card
<Voodoo_Vibe> coolio10:kopete??
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: there's no need to switch anything as long as it's hooked into your audigy's line-out
<kdanielk> anyone here using 5.10 apache and php...
<kdanielk> i have some questions...
<kdanielk> please???
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: ok, but still no sound....but no error message either in xmms
<_nano_> !iso
<ubotu> somebody said iso was download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: are you using digital output or analog output?
<Snake__> Can someone help me set up a wireless network card??
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: good question... : ) dunno analog i think.... got an 5.1 logitech THX system
<crimsun> Snake__: which one?
<Snake__> Linksys WPC54G
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: are you connecting the audigy directly to the speakers? No routing through a receiver, correct?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: correct!
<Knowerrors> Can someone help with this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=583683#post583683 please?
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, next things to try: mute 'External Amplifier'
<sacstateman> hey
* ninnghizidha htte genre eine Wortspiel auf "Wissensdatenbank".
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: bash: mute: command not found
<set> wpa. Linux and WPA has a real ambivalent relationship
* set bangs head into the wall
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: go to sleep
<crimsun> set: it works
<set> I read a walktrough
<set> did -everything- it said
<set> but no IP
<crimsun> Snake__: use #7 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<set> It works without encryption. I talked to the owner of the AP
<set> and he agreed to give me one hour to get wpa fixed
<crimsun> briefly tell me what you did when configuring wpasupplicant.
<crimsun> (I co-maintain it for Ubuntu)
<Snake__> thanks crimsun
<xIllu> haha ppl look at this video :) http://www.apple.com/trailers/weinstein/hoodwinked/trailer/
<set> here goes :)
<set> sudo kate /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<crimsun> beyond that.
<Snake__> !reps
<ubotu> Snake__: What?
<crimsun> I need to know what you changed.
<Snake__> !reporistys
<ubotu> Snake__: Wish i knew
<Snake__> Ahh I can spell it...
<crimsun> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Snake__> Thats it
<Snake__> thanks
<set> I installed wpasupplicant
<crimsun> set: I understand all that. I want to know what you changed in both files.
<set> configured the wpa_supplicant.conf file to match my settings.
<crimsun> (/etc/default/wpasupplicant and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf)
<set> I did nothing to etc/default/wpasupplicant
<set> I only changed wpa_supplicant.conf
<set> and made a script for it to start on boot
<set> I think it would help you if I just sent the guide I followed
<crimsun> ok, see, there's a /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.Debian for a reason...
<set> I shall read the readme.
<set> thank you :)
<coolio10> right now i have no sound, how do i configure the sound?
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: no, amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<Sylvarius> please accept. it is the guide I used. easier to explain when you have it
<crimsun> Sylvarius: I'm blocked from those
<crimsun> Sylvarius: here, I'll walk you through it, but I need details
<crimsun> Sylvarius: 1) WPA? TKIP?
<crimsun> Sylvarius: 2) SSID?
<crimsun> Sylvarius: 3) any other odd details about the AP?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468493   ok didnt know if i had to post but, atleast u can see if it did what u meant it to do :)
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: you didn't need to post, but sure
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: any sound?
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: test with aplay
<Sylvarius> crimsun:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: no sound.  aplay?
<Sylvarius> WPA TKIP, ssid: jesus
<crimsun> Sylvarius: now paste your /etc/default/wpasupplicant and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf (sanitise it first) onto the paste
<Sylvarius> I have two AP's available. DGL-4300 and a 3com office connect
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: no sound. tested aplay in konsole but no sound
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: does aplay hang or appear to play the song?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: dunno i typed aplay in konsole then it appears as if nothing happens, just jumped down a line and nothing more....
<Sylvarius> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant ap_scan=2  network={ ssid="jesus"scan_ssid=1 proto=WPA key_mgmt=WPA-PSK pairwise=TKIP psk="RemovedForObviousReasons"
<Sylvarius> }
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, so it's still muted.
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: will you use the speaker-test utility please?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: in kcontrol??
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: the syntax to use is described in the top portion of the man page
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: no, open a Konsole and use speaker-test
<coolio10> any download clients for kubuntu like limewire or emule etc.............
<crimsun> Sylvarius: you neglected group=TKIP
<crimsun> Sylvarius: also, that should be ap_scan=1
<Sylvarius> crimsun: in the /etc/default/wpasupplicant file, everything is commented except ENABLED=0 and OPTIONS="-w"
<crimsun> Sylvarius: next, you shouldn't use the ascii representation of your passphrase. Instead use ''wpa_passphrase ssid passphrase'' to generate the hex, and place that in the conffile
<Snake__> How can I get ndiswrapper-tools??!
<crimsun> Sylvarius: what wifi adapter are you usinG?
<Sylvarius> Intel Wireless Pro 2200 BG
<Sylvarius> can I just run wpa_passphrase ssid passphrase in console_
<Sylvarius> ?
<crimsun> Sylvarius: then your /etc/default/wpasupplicant is incomplete
<crimsun> Sylvarius: yes
<crimsun> Sylvarius: first, that needs to be ENABLED=1
<crimsun> Sylvarius: next, you should only have one uncommented OPTIONS= line, and that should read: OPTIONS="-i eth1 -D ipw -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -w"
<crimsun> Sylvarius: (presuming of course that the wifi interface is eth1)
<Knowerrors> Can anyone help with this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=583683#post583683?
<Sylvarius> crimsun, let's take the wpa_supplicant.conf file first
<Sylvarius> to get the hex passphrase, I run "wpa_passphrase ssid passphrae <insert passphrase>" in console?
<crimsun> Sylvarius: no, replace "passphrase" with your ascii passphrase quoted
<Sylvarius> and ssid with ssid? ^^
<crimsun> wpa_supplicant ssid "something wicked this way comes"
<Voodoo_Vibe> Iced Earth?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: dark ambient :-P
<Sylvarius> RIP Matthew Barlow's voice
<Sylvarius> So, in wpa_supplicant.conf, I replace psk with the hex psk. is that correct? ap_scan=1
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: now you made me miss my sound even more!!  :)
<crimsun> Sylvarius: yes
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: heh, I do love IE, but that was more obliquely Harry Potter
<Sylvarius> then wpa_supplicant.conf is correctly edited?
<Snake__> brb
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: hehe
<hyperactivecrond> Could not start plug-in executable 'operamotifwrapper' (newline)/home/chris/.mozilla/plugins/operamotifwrapper-3
<hyperactivecrond> Please install Motif.
<hyperactivecrond> i'm having problems installing opera... if i install the deb for ubuntu and run opera i get a dialog with this error;
<hyperactivecrond> gawd konversation is anal about it's pasting
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: it only tests front left all the time....?
<Sylvarius> crimsun: pairwise=tkip should be changed to group=tkip ?
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: but can you hear it?
<crimsun> Sylvarius: no, add group=TKIP
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: nope
<crimsun> Sylvarius: leave pairwise=TKIP
<hyperactivecrond> yay ! i fixed it
<hyperactivecrond> sudo apt-get install xmhtml1
<Sylvarius> okay. so now wpa_supplicant reads like this:
<hyperactivecrond> that fixed it
<Sylvarius> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
<Sylvarius> ap_scan=1
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, let's see, you muted 'External Amplifier', correct?
<Sylvarius> network={
<Sylvarius>    ssid="jesus"
<Sylvarius>    scan_ssid=1
<Sylvarius>    proto=WPA
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: yepp
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok now mute 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<Sylvarius> key_mgmt=WPA-PSK, pairwise=TKIP,    group=TKIP, psk= hex passphrase
<crimsun> Sylvarius: looks good
<crimsun> Sylvarius: and your /etc/default/wpasupplicant.conf?
<Sylvarius> great. now one configuration file is okay :)
<Sylvarius> we'll take that one now
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: i heard a thump... but no sound
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, that's a start.
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: now unmute 'External Amplifier'
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: yeah, atleast its alive : )
<Sylvarius> crimsun: only one uncommented line:  OPTIONS="-i eth1 -D ipw -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -w"
<crimsun> Sylvarius: is your actual wifi interface eth1?
<Sylvarius> yes
<crimsun> Sylvarius: ok. What about the ENABLED=1 ?
<crimsun> (you need that, too)
<Sylvarius> it's uncommented
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: yeah, but no sound
<Sylvarius> so. now both configuration files are okay. reboot and good to go? ^^
<jahshua> how can i increase disk cache memory(usage) in kubuntu ?
<crimsun> Sylvarius: sudo invoke-rc.d wpasupplicant restart
<crimsun> Sylvarius: then, sudo ifup --force eth1
<hyperactivecrond> jahshua: do you have a swap partition/file?
<Sylvarius> then it's up. no reboot needed?
<crimsun> Sylvarius: no reboot.
<jahshua> i have 72% free swap space
<Sylvarius> great. brb. have to tell my landlord to reconfigure his AP
<jahshua> if thats what you mean
<_ubuntu> hi
<_nick> howdy
<AJ_Riddle> can kubuntu have firefox and thunderfox
<jahshua> hyperactive?
<_nick> why not?
<AJ_Riddle> well im on live disc
<AJ_Riddle> and it doesnt have it, but regular ubuntu has it on its live disc
<AJ_Riddle> so i was sure
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: k, sec.
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: ok
<jahshua> anyone know ?
<jahshua> how can i increase disk cache memory(usage) in kubuntu ?
<jahshua> i have 72% free swap space
<jahshua> and im really lagged
<jahshua> :/
<jahshua> total memory free: 354.22mb physical memory free: 20.39mb swap space free: 333.83mb
<fyrmedic> anyone know of a good vectr graphics program similiar to Corel Draw or the adobe paint something
<_set> no go.
<crimsun> _set: can you paste the output from sudo wpa_supplicant $OPTIONS -dd ?
<crimsun> _set: where $OPTIONS is your OPTIONS= line in /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<crimsun> _set: use pastebin
<_set> what is pastebin? sorry for being uninformed
<Voodoo_Vibe> _set:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Voodoo_Vibe> _set:  paste it. press send. post the link here
<_set> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468516
<_set> that's a very neat tool
<Hobbsee> it is
<_set> :)
<_set> :)
<Voodoo_Vibe> _set: yeah i like it very mouch! :)
<_set> I can tell there is something wrong with my configuration file. But I don't know what
<_set> everything is in another perspective for me now. I work as tech support, mainly for wireless networks. Helping users configuring their network  adaptors in windows.oh, the irony :))
<crimsun> _set: paste your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<crimsun> (sanitised, of course)
<_set> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468524
<xIllu> im trying to install nvidia drivers.. but when i run the installer it tells me that im running an X server and i should turn it off.. how do i trun it off?
<crimsun> xIllu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<xIllu> ty
<Snake__> Hey how come adept wont let me get ndiswrapper-tools!?
<UnWorldly> I am having trouble with qjackctl, I cannot start it with the realtime option, can somebody help me configure my audio for low latency?
<jahshua> can someone please give me a link to a 'user guide' for kubuntu..basically something that will tell you what todo when you have first boot it and how to use it etc.
<crimsun> _set: hmm, your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf is odd
<crimsun> _set: it _should_ work, but...
<Snake__> anyone?
<_set> but?
<crimsun> _set: I posted mine at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468529 as an addendum
<crimsun> _set: the only thing I can think of that you might need is the "scan_ssid=1" in the network={} stanza, but you only need that if your AP doesn't broadcast its ssid
<_set> ssid broadcast is enabled on the AP
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: shall it still be audigy 2 (Unknown)??
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: shall it still be audigy 2 Value (Unknown)??
<crimsun> _set: then you don't need scan_ssid=1
<crimsun> _set: furthermore, you probably can just use my options (replacing ssid, of course)
<crimsun> _set: try replacing yours with mine; just change the ssid and hex
<crimsun> _set: note: the hex doesn't have "s
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: is that what's in /proc/asound/cards ?
<_set> I know
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: thats what it say in kmix
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: what does ''cat /proc/asound/cards'' say?
<crimsun> I have a feeling you can get it working by tweaking a source file, but you'll need to recompile the ALSA driver.
<crimsun> _set: you're 100% positive that TKIP only is used?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468540
<_set> yes
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: can you check what it actually says on the card itself? (open up the computer case)
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: i.e., is it an SB0610 ?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun:  ok will check
<_set> okay
<_set> it's scanning
<_set> now reconfigure the AP :)
<_set> brb
<M_Cheevy> anyone here managed to get kde 3.5 installed?
<jahshua> when i try to run firefox i got an error warning that says 'the file usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html cannot be found. please check the location and try again.'  how can i fix this ?
<crimsun> using the kubuntu.org sources?
<crimsun> jahshua: just set new home page
<crimsun> jahshua: or install the ubuntu-artwork package
<M_Cheevy> jahshua: go to preferences area and change to homepage to point from index.html to "ubuntu-index.html" (I think that's what it is)
<M_Cheevy> crimsun: I tried that one, it didn't work, just checking the dir showed me the rename
<crimsun> you don't happen to be using Dapper, do you?
<Snake__> Can anyone tell me where the hell I can get ndiswrapper-tools!?
<M_Cheevy> nope... but I have installed kde-3.5
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: Yes, SB0610
<crimsun> Snake__: it's on the CD and in the repos.
<Snake__> Its not in my repos..
<crimsun> Snake__: and I believe you mean ndiswrapper-utils
<crimsun> there is no ndiswrapper-tools
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ah, that's good
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: then there is a hack
<M_Cheevy> does superkaramba modify the kdm splash screen?
<Snake__> WEll it says
<Snake__> crimsun:
<Snake__> argh I cant paste it
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: install build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), gcc-3.4, fakeroot, and alsa-source
<Snake__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=113584&postcount=7
<Snake__> look there
<Snake__> "Use Synaptic to get ndiswrapper-tools"
<crimsun> he means ndiswrapper-utils
<crimsun> trust me.
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: ok
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: will try
<Snake__> lol ok so should I substitute it for everything??
<M_Cheevy> Snake__: it's a typo, these things happen in a wiki ;)
<Snake__> where ever it says tools?
<crimsun> Snake__: instead of ndiswrapper-tools, use ndiswrapper-utils
<Snake__> alright
<Snake__> crimsun: are you sure it's just that tools is for gnome, and your dodging me with that info?
<Snake__> ;)
<Snake__> lol
<crimsun> crimsun@garnish:~$ apt-cache policy ndiswrapper-tools
<crimsun> W: Unable to locate package ndiswrapper-tools
<Snake__> Ya I know, I couldnt find it either
<M_Cheevy> Snake: ndis goes way beyond kde or gnome ;)
<crimsun> set_: any luck?
<set_> crimsun: I got different error messages using one of the commands you told me to
<M_Cheevy> Snake__: did you try the command with ndiswrapper-utils?
<xIllu> i have this onboard sound card on the laptop.. and when its turned on kubuntu wont start.. it stops at hotplug subsystem load.. any ideas how to fix that? except turning off the sound card in the bios:)
<set_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468546
<jahshua> can someone please help me with memory question ?
<jahshua> please please please :>
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: OMG! i did it! :) yes it is installed.
<M_Cheevy> Voodoo_Vibe: you seem surprised ;)
<M_Cheevy> Voodoo_Vibe: crimsun knows his shit
<crimsun> set_: please kill wpasupplicant before running it again
<Voodoo_Vibe> M_Cheevy: yeah i am new on Linux, and get suprised everytime i get something done... its so easy to download and install with apt-get!
<M_Cheevy> Voodoo: you came to it after the evolution of package management, life is wonderful ;)
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok now there should be a /usr/src/alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<Voodoo_Vibe> M_Cheevy: yeah crimsun seems lika a Linux guru. : )
<M_Cheevy> crimsun: only been hanging here a few days and picked that up ;)
<xIllu> what does regparam mean?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: yepp, unpack?
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: in a Konsole: cd /usr/src && tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && cd modules/alsa-driver
<neoncode> What is the user and group "www-data" for?
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: if your user's not in the src group, then you need to use sudo tar xfj [..] 
<crimsun> brb, getting more drink
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: i get alot of errors mostly that there is no such folder
<Voodoo_Vibe> but i get into /usr/src  but its when i run it
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: do you have an alsa-driver.tar.bz2 in /usr/src/  ?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: yes
<M_Cheevy> brb, found a wiki...
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, did you sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 ?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: did it with sudo
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: : )  yes it worked now
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, now cd modules/alsa-driver
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: yepp
<crimsun> set_: after killing wpasupplicant, what do you then get when you rerun it?
<Snake__> crimsun: I did all those steps here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=113584&postcount=7 and i get a "wlan0 - Interface doesn
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, now you need to use an editor
<Snake__> t supposrt scanning"
<Snake__> how could I fixt hat?
<crimsun> Snake__: I don't know if your hardware supports scanning
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: Ok. kwrite?
<Snake__> crimsun It worked with windows lol, if that means anything
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: kdesu kate sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1_main.c
<neoncode> What is the user and group "www-data" for?
<crimsun> Snake__: I have no idea what that means, since I don't have the access to Windows source code
<crimsun> neoncode: it's for apache/httpd, why?
<Snake__> okay well if it doesnt support scanning how would I get the card onto the network?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: yepp im in it now
<neoncode> crimsun: Should /var/www/ belong to it?
<crimsun> neoncode: no idea, perhaps? I don't run Web servers.
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, now comes the ugly part.
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: scroll down to line 630
<crimsun> it is: {.vendor = 0x1102, .device = 0x0004, .subsystem = 0x20071102,
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: yepp
<set_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468553
<set_> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.11 paused
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> change ".subsystem = 0x20071102," to read: ".subsystem = 0x10211102,"
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: ok done
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: next, underneath the line that reads ".ca0102_chip = 1," you need to add a line: ".ca0108_chip = 1,"
<crimsun> set_: sec
<set_> crimsun: take your time :)
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: done?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: yes
<set_> what repositories does Dapper Flight use?
<crimsun> set_: dapper
<crimsun> set_: it looks like it never attempts to associate
<crimsun> set_: does your landlord's AP use MAC address filtering or something?
<set_> crimsun, no. only WPA-PSK with tkip
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, next you need to comment out ".spdif_bug = 1,"
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: it needs to read: /*.spdif_bug = 1,*/
<set_> crimsun: besides... I can connect when it's not encrypted. that would eliminate MAC filtering :)
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: with one of these # ??
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: no, C syntax (using /* */), which I just gave you
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: oh sorry was looking at tv.. when i typed
<crimsun> set_: what's the AP model and manufacturer?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: done
<Snake__> Aegh!!
<DsM> Riddell: i am a rsync newb what options do i need to specify when setting up the cron...
<Snake__> Linux needs to simplify this shit
<set_> 3Com OfficeConnect  3CRWE554G72T-ME
<crimsun> set_: I don't know that one
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, save the file
<set_> I could connect without any problems when I used Xandros 3 OCE. So I don't think there is incompatibility
<Snake__> is there ANYONE in here that could help me set up this linksys wireless card!?
<crimsun> Snake__: didn't you use ndiswrapper -i ?
<Snake__> Yes
<Snake__> the linksys driver is installed.
<crimsun> Snake__: What's the output from ''ifconfig''? Use pastebin
<crimsun> set_: what does Xandros 3 OCE use?
<osh_> Snake__: And does iwconfig say anything?
<jahshua> anyone know of a good firewall for kubuntu ??
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: ok, saved
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: after you do that, you get to compile the ALSA drivers.
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<set_> crimsun: It has it's own wireless manager, built into KDE Control center. ipw2200 drivers. don't know what wpa drivers
<Niomi> how can i launch a VNC server from CLI, via SSH?
<Snake__> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468567
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: say "yes" to isapnp, "yes" to debug, and choose the emu10k1 driver
<Snake__> theres your pastebin
<Snake__> Its not picking up my card...
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: ok, done
<crimsun> Snake__: I presume eth0 is the onboard LAN controller?
<Snake__> Yes
<Snake__> Thats what i'm on now
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: export CC=gcc-3.4
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: ok
<set_> if Intel would port their Wireless Proset utility to Linux, normal people wouldn't get a headache figuring out the config files :) But, I guess that ruins the good feeling you get when it finaly works
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build KVERS=$(uname -r)
<Snake__> set_:  I want linux drivers before config editors
<set_> Snake__: My wlan card has linux drivers
<crimsun> Snake__: ''dmesg'' output to pastebin
<set_> snake_ buy a D-Link DWL-G520. Atheros chipset. Very supported in Linux :)
<douglas> I
<kairu0> hey all
<jahshua> anyone know of a good firewall for kubuntu ??
<Snake__> Ya its called linux, whos goign to hack you :)
<Snake__> jp
<jahshua> :)
<jahshua> i have literally been on linux for the first 4 hours of my life this evening
<douglas> Im trying to install a kommander script called dvd-rip-omatic, and it asks for the location of kommander which it knows as /usr/bin/kommander and the install of kde, which it only knows as /usr, and I know I need to replace this with where kde actually is, where is it?
<jahshua> after being on windows for almost ten years
<jahshua> :)
<douglas> Nice
<douglas> Good job
<douglas> ask anything you need
<douglas> spread the word
<Snake__> I've been on about 2 weeks, then I used linux wrong and killed my windows partition
<jahshua> i have this memory question
<set_> jahshua: I suspect you don't use wlan :) Welcome to the wonderful world of open source
<douglas> ok
<jahshua> everything is running slow for me
<jahshua> webpages
<Snake__> so I got a junk PC to put it on :)
<jahshua> irc im lagged
<jahshua> etc
<douglas> I use wlan
<douglas> and it works fine!
<douglas> except wpa passphrases
<set_> :p
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: finished compiling?
<set_> I can't havev anything less than wpa-psk
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: not yet
<jahshua> douglas: any idea what it might be?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: no i am  : )
<Voodoo_Vibe> now*
<Snake__> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468574
<douglas> hrm...
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ls ../*.deb
<Snake__> your pastebin for dmesg
<douglas> jahshua: System specs?
<douglas> Im trying to install a kommander script called dvd-rip-omatic, and it asks for the location of kommander which it knows as /usr/bin/kommander and the install of kde, which it only knows as /usr, and I know I need to replace this with where kde actually is, where is it?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: ../alsa-modules-2.6.12-10-k7_1.0.9b-4_i386.deb
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: good.
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: sudo dpkg -i ../alsa-modules-2.6.12-10-k7_1.0.9b-4_i386.deb
<jahshua> total memory free: 354.22mb physical memory free: 20.39mb swap space free: 333.83mb
<crimsun> brb
<douglas> anything else?
<jahshua> what else do you need
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: done. and there was tumping in speakers
<jahshua> im not sure what to show you
<douglas> cpu? hard drive space
<douglas> it all is a factor
<douglas> Kde is quite the resource hog, considering what it's capable of.
<jahshua> how do i check that
<jahshua> i just now went system/info center/memory
<douglas> Not sure of a command
<douglas> it should be in there.
<Snake__> it runs nice on 800 mhz P3 with 512 mb ram
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> Better than xp did
<jahshua> where can i check that, snake ?
<douglas> I have a laptop with 1.4GHz celeron 256mb ram and it runs well
<Snake__> I know my PCs specs off the top of my head
<Snake__> lol
<douglas> fire up kinfocenter and click processor
<douglas> it's under the kmenu->system->kinfocenter.
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, sanity-check. cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer
<Snake__> crimsun: my KInfoCenter says that theres no card in my PCMCIA slot :(
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468579
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> 2.20 ghz intel celeron
<jahshua> cpu MHz 2193.170
<douglas> cool
<douglas> sounds good
<jahshua> cache size 128 kb
<douglas> so what about the system is slow again?
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> webpages loading
<jahshua> irc
<Snake__> lol
<jahshua> im lagged on here
<jahshua> webpages dont load at all for the frist few seconds
<douglas> how long?
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, now: amixer sset 'External Amplifier' on && amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<jahshua> then they load up fine
<douglas> how bad is your lag?
<douglas> ipv6 may play a factor
<jahshua> earlier it was real bad
<douglas> for web pages.
<jahshua> like ping reply 40 secs and stuff
<douglas> wow.
<douglas> that's not good
<jahshua> i have adsl
<jahshua> like
<jahshua> on xp i never was lagged
<jahshua> and i obviously repartitioned my hd with the install
<Snake__> Im gonna cry if I dont get net lol
<douglas> yea
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: ok
<jahshua> im wondering if i didnt give enough space to kubuntu maybe ?
<douglas> try dslreports.com
<douglas> do a speed test and check the results but honestly I don't know, I've never run into such problems
<jahshua> ok
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: done?
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: yes
<kairu0> anyone who has had problems with keyboard layouts in the latest kubuntu?
<douglas> jahshua: try channel #linuxhelp
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, the moment of truth: test sound
<jahshua> ok thanks
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: :( no sound
<crimsun> set_: haven't forgotten about you.
<nrdb> How do you fax from kubuntu?
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, try muting 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<set_> crimus: I'm just trying to read through it and see clearly :) Thinking loud, you might call it.
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: :( nope
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: try from a cold boot.
<crimsun> turn the machine off, wait 2 minutes, then power it back up
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: cold boot = total restart??
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: yes, power the machine down, wait 2 minutes, then power it back up
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: ok will do! cya soon!
<crimsun> set_: any possibility you can use WEP in the meantime?
<set_> I'll talk with my landlord about it. My profession is WiFi support for Windows, so I'm not a big fan of WEP. But, if there is no other way, what can I do about it?
<crimsun> right, I just need to read some specs on those APs
<set_> crimsun: thanks for the help this far :)
<set_> crimsun; I can use a D-Link DGL-4300, if that helps you more
<crimsun> I know ipw works with WPA (TKIP), since I use it myself
<crimsun> set_: does it fail for both?
<nrdb> I would like to send a fax from my computer with kubuntu, how do I go about setting this up?
<set_> crimsun: I'll try the DGL now
<crimsun> set_: ok
<set_> crimsun: I can use TKIP, AES, or TKIP and AES. with Group Key Update Interval 3600 seconds.
<Snake__> Anyone help me!!
<set_> which of the three sounds best?
<Snake__> :(
<crimsun> set_: it'll work with any combination of TKIP and AES
<set_> TKIP and AES it is then
<crimsun> set_: granted you'll need to remove pairwise=TKIP and group=TKIP, then
<crimsun> (from /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf)
<Voodoo_Vibe> crimsun: :( nope no sound
* Snake__ selfkills
<crimsun> Voodoo_Vibe: ok, then I'll need to ping James about it. Sorry, but no go for now.
<Voodoo_Vibe> Ok, but thank you very much for the effort!!
<Snake__> Anyone please help me set up my Linksys WPC54G Wireless card
<Snake__> help me :(
<Snake__> Please
<Snake__> Anyone
<M_Cheevy> anyone know how to clear the checkmarks in superkaramba when the d/l's fail?
* Snake__ needs help
<Snake__> anyone
<Snake__> Help a n00b?
<Snake__> lol
* Snake__ needs help
* Snake__ needs help
<angasule> I can't open a .ace file with unace :/
<Snake__> please help me someone
<Knowerrors> Hey all, I changed where an icon in konq points, the one for storage media, can someone please tell me the proper url of it?
<Snake__> anyway!
<Snake__> There is no help here.
<Set> crimsun: Thanks for trying to help me. Very appriciated! :) I will wait for Xandros 4, with KDE 3.5 comes out, before I go Linux again.
<Knowerrors> Snake__: isn't ace a compression format?  Why not just use ark?
<Snake__> Knowerrors: angasule needs that help
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> Snake needs help with a wireless card
<Snake__> Or snake is going to blow head off :(
<Knowerrors> right hehe, misread ;)
<Snake__> Knowerrors:  could you help me by anychace when your done with him?
<Knowerrors> angasule: try right clicking on the file in Konq and just using Ark to extract it
<_nano_> !firefox
<ubotu> from memory, firefox is a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation.
<angasule> Knowerrors: it's not a supported format by ark
<_nano_> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> _nano_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Knowerrors> angasule: that sucks
<Snake__> lol
<Knowerrors> though ark did em all
<Knowerrors> Snake: do you have ndswrapper installed?
<Snake__> Yes
<Snake__> I also have the linksys drivers
<angasule> I don't know what kind of monkey uses .ace files for wide distribution...
<Snake__> but it wont set up
<Snake__> Its a linksys wpc54g card
<Set> Knowerrors = guru of the hour? :)
<_nano_> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.11 paused
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Knowerrors> hmm, can't help then, try the ubu forum or channel, I don't have wireless
<Snake__> fock
<Knowerrors> Set: I just talk like a guru ;)
<Set> Knowerrors, that's why you don't have any gray hairs yet? (no wlan)
<Snake__> indeed
<Snake__> And I NEED wan
<Set> wide area networl ?
<Set> k
<Knowerrors> Snake__: try openSuSe , generally better hardware support than any other linux
<Snake__> Ya but I like the install on kubuntu :(
<Snake__> how to install prog
<Set> Xandros OCE 3
<Set> is -very- good with wlan
<Set> but no KDE 3.5
<burepe> Um, I can not get mp3s to play in amarok. Am I stupid?
<angasule> !!mp3
<ubotu> angasule: Are you smoking crack?
<robotgeek> Snake__: what wireless card, using ndiswrapper?
<Set> that's why I'm getting a nervous breakdown in Kubuntu
<burepe> ha
<angasule> no, ubotu , I ran out
<robotgeek> burepe: get the xine engine
<burepe> ok
<robotgeek> angasule: ubotu is a bot
<Set> or install xmms
<Knowerrors> _nano_: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for FF1.5
<Snake__> robotgeek: its a wpc54g
<Snake__> linksys
<angasule> robotgeek: I know :D
<burepe> i have the gstreamer engine. that no good?
<angasule> burepe: google for kubuntu mp3 or something like that
<angasule> burepe: you have to install some package with adept
<robotgeek> Snake__: i don't have any experience with ndiswrapper, sorry
<Snake__> Ahhhhhh
<Knowerrors> burepe: try amarok-xine engine, gstreamer sucks
<Snake__> No one does
<robotgeek> burepe: that gsteamer multiverse things also
<Snake__> lol
<burepe> robotgeek said get the xmms engine
<burepe> angasule,
<Snake__> well ill brb
<crimsun> Set: unfortunately I don't know what they do differently (it'd be nice if I had time to test it)
<robotgeek> burepe: xine engine for amarok, sudo apt-get install amarok-engines :)
<burepe> cool
<burepe> I am using adept so it is done
<burepe> thanks though
<Knowerrors> then select it in amarok :)
<Knowerrors> make sure you have w32codecs installed also
<robotgeek> Knowerrors: you don't need that to play mp3's in amarok :)
<Set> crimsun, the difference is that Xandros has a built in, idiot-proof wlan configuration program, where you can fill in the wireless settings. I'm 100% sure that I'm doing something wrong with the configuration files.
<Snake__> Anyone here help me set up a wireless card?
<crimsun> Set: If you can get the conffiles for that configuration program after you've configured and used it successfully, that will help.
<Snake__> Anyone
<Knowerrors> robotgeek: really?  I just always install that for all extra codec support
<angasule> frack, I can't access gmail with konqueror (I don't know why, it just won't load), mozilla says something about PMS, urgh
<robotgeek> Knowerrors: even gstreamer will play fine
<Knowerrors> Snake__: have you tried searching the ubuntuforums?
<Snake__> ya nothing helps
<Snake__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=113584&postcount=7
<Snake__> I tried that
<burepe> knoqueror cant view gmail like it is supposed to be anyway, why not try firefox?
<Snake__> and I cant get past 3G
<Snake__> It can
<Snake__> t scan
<angasule> burepe: it can, in KDE 3.5, besides, I won't switch browser for *1* website
<burepe> oh
<robotgeek> burepe: try to identify for safari
<Snake__> and then if I do a ifconfig it wont come up with wlan0
<robotgeek> as safari
<angasule> gmail works well enough in 3.4 anyway
<burepe> i am in love with firefox so i have a bias. sorry
<angasule> :? now gmail works, I wonder what was wrong
<angasule> didn't work all day
<jahshua> what does it mean if i 'lock session'
<Set> crimsun: I'll do that... clean Xandros install, then copy files. Thanks
<Set> bbl
<Snake__> Just signs you out
<_nano_> Snake__: I don't think it signs you out
<Snake__> Well in anycase you need a password to get in
<_nano_> Snake__: I think it's similar to lock screen ..
<_nano_> Snake__: yeah
<angasule> jahshua: it puts the screensaver and requires your password to turn it off, but nothing is closed
<jahshua> my root password ?
<angasule> jahshua: no, your password
<_nano_> jahshua: no user password
<Snake__> I noticed that just putting it in command mode (ctrl alt f1) is usually enough to lock it :)
<Snake__> Someone looks at it goes "Wtf?" and walks away
<Voodoo_Vibe> Can i play Anarchy Online in Wine?
<InfoLibre[Frank] > Hey.. I've got a diskless machine which I'd like to use as an X server with Synergy to control it. My question is, can I install any additional software (synergy) on the kubuntu LiveCD? It's very small software, and afaik it has no dependencies. Also, can I set DisallowTCP=false in the gdm configuration of the LiveCD? And is there a way I could make those settings persistent?
<angasule> Voodoo_Vibe: probably not, but I don't really know (I love leets!)
<Voodoo_Vibe> angasule: ok thanx! damn then i must have Windo$e :)
<robotgeek> InfoLibre[Frank] : yes, you can
<angasule> Voodoo_Vibe: send an email asking for a linux version, if you're a paying customer, I doubt they'll listen, since their game seems to be extremely windows dependent
<Voodoo_Vibe> angasule: yeah, ive sent them an e-mail 2 weeks ago... but no answer.  :(
<aven> 'lo
<Aven> how do you get the Home, Trash, etc. in the desktop?
<angasule> Voodoo_Vibe: well, they'd probably have to rewrite the whole thing, so it's not worth their time, I guess
<aseigo> Aven: drag them from the panel .. or right click and select add link to url and use trash:/ and $HOME respectively
<Aven> ah ok, ty
<Snake__> aseigo: do you know how to set up wireless cards?
<Voodoo_Vibe> angasule: yeah probably. maybe in cedega then
<burepe> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<aseigo> Snake__: dunno what the kubuntu way is, as i've never used kubuntu on my laptop
<Snake__> damnnn iittt
<Snake__> ok
<aseigo> Snake__: but once you have the correct driver installed, it's a simply to do with iwconfig if you aren't afraid of the command line =)
<Snake__> I've been using it the whole time
<Snake__> I got the driver installed
<Snake__> but it still doesn't detect wlan0
<Snake__> all i get is eth0 and lo
<aseigo> Snake__: what does iwconfig run on its own say?
<Snake__> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Snake__> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Snake__> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<burepe> I have been having sound problems with skype (if mic or line in is enabled I can't call anyone) and other things. Now this error popped on my screen, I don't know what program it is related to but it says "Informational-artsmessage Sound server informational message:
<burepe> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<burepe> device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
<burepe> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.Sound server informational message:
<burepe> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<burepe> device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
<burepe> The sound server will continue, using the null output device." Any suggestions?
<Voodoo_Vibe> Yepp, its supported by Cedega.
<Snake__> aseigo: any ideas?
<Snake__> i've been working on this for 6 hours now
<Snake__> lol
<Knowerrors> anybody here use xawtv?
<aseigo> Snake__: sounds like the driver isn't actually installed or the card isn't detected
<Snake__> I read somewhere about PCMCIA power up on start up or something
<Snake__> but I dont know how to enable that
<jakykong> there was an option when i was installing to enable or disable that option ...
<nrdb> I am trying to print to the 'send to fax' printer, I get a lot of "get_jobs: resource name '/printers/Send to Fax' no good!" errors, can anyone help?
<_nano_> Snake__: have you successfuly did that ndiswrapper stuff?
<Snake__> Yes
<Snake__> _nano_:
<Snake__> it says the drivers in if i do ndiswrapper -l
<aseigo> Snake__: when you do a lsmod do you see ndiswrapper there?
<_nano_> Snake__: have you setup your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Snake__> in lsmod I see
<Snake__> ndiswrapper           114376  0
<Snake__> no _nano_  what would I do there?
<aseigo> then yes, the next thing to check is the interfaces config
<_nano_> Snake__: you have to put all your wireless settings in there
<_nano_> Snake__: like your WEP key and stuff
<Snake__> so how would I set it up?
<_nano_> Snake__: lemme give you a link, that explains everything
<Snake__> ok
<Snake__> God I hope this works
<_nano_> Snake__: it should, if your ndiswrapper stage is success, i don't see why it shouldn't
<_nano_> Snake__: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<burepe> Knowerrors, are you enabling a tv tuner card? what is xawtv? I am trying to install a tv tuner card but I dont know how to go about doing it.
<Knowerrors> burepe: yeah, I use xawtv to view the video from my tvtuner card
<jakykong> could anyone help me get the Java plugin for mozilla properly installed? apt-get didn't recognize it (or at least, i couldn't find it ... tried i think jre2_1.5 or something like that...) and when i did a manual download from Java.com, it gave me this .bin self extracting executable, which made no changes at all to my system...
<Knowerrors> if your tvcard hardware is supported/detected, xawtv would work automatic as a viewer
<Knowerrors> jakykong: get it through Adept
<Knowerrors> same with all the mozilla plugins, flash, java, mplayer
<Snake__> What would my host name be?
<burepe> cool
<set> Now I'm in Xandros, using wlan with wpa. Suggestion on what I would look for? found wpasupplicant.conf
<Knowerrors> jakykong: just enable all the repositories first, then update
<jakykong> how do i enable all the repositories?
<burepe> Knowerrors, how do i know if my tv card is supported? will it automatically be detected?
<burepe> how do I tell if it is or not?
<Knowerrors> yeah, check your bootup messages to see if its detected
<burepe> how do i do that?
<Knowerrors> jakykong: Adept>Adept>manage repositories
<Knowerrors> burepe: open up /var/log/syslog
<Snake__> _nano_: what would my host name be??
<set> crimsun, this is interesting. I found something called xandros-wpa-supplicant
<crimsun> hmm, I wonder what they hacked up
<jahshua> hello!"
<jahshua> does kubuntu allow you to log in as root ?
<set> use sudo
<jahshua> ah yes
<jahshua> ok
<set> shouldn't I be able to install Xandros version of wpa-supplicant_
<set> ?
<Snake__> aseigo: What would I use as a hostname
<Snake__> in the config file
<jakykong> ok so i enabled all repositories ... and updated ... and poked arruond a bit for Java ... can't find it ... what package am i looking for?
<kalenedrael> Java isn't in apt.
<kalenedrael> You need to download it straight from java.sun.com and install it using their directions...
<kalenedrael> At least, last time I checked it wasn't in apt.
<kalenedrael> Whoops, sorry.
<kalenedrael> It is in apt :P
<jakykong> yeah thats what i was originally asked about... Java.sun.com's directions didn't do anything to my system... left it 100% exactly the same ...
<nrdb> anyone know how to get the 'print to fax' to work?
<DaSkreech> Whats the difference between the kernel and the complete kernel?
<DaSkreech> Headers?
<Snake__> _nano_: Help??
<kalenedrael> DaSkreech, headers, source...
<burepe> Knowerrors, there is so much information in the log. can you give me a clue to what I am looking for?
<DaSkreech> kalenedrael: So The kernel is just the binaries?
<Knowerrors> the name of your card, or its chipset
<jakykong> ok ... so still doesen't help... i can't seem to find the java package in Adept ... what package am i looking for? (is it named java? cause i used the filter "java" to try to get fewer things to look through)
<kalenedrael> jakykong, yeah, java.sun.com isn't too good about giving directions. I had to figure most of it out myself...
<kalenedrael> jakykong, it's called j2re1.4
<_nano_> Snake__: sorry i was away :P
<Snake__> No problem
<Snake__> Want to look over my config file?
<Snake__> I didnt know what to put for host name
<_nano_> Snake__: you mean the interfaces file?
<Snake__> Yes
<_nano_> Snake__: yeah sure paste-bin that
<Snake__> Okay hang on
<Snake__> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468639
<jakykong> uhhh .... j2re1.4 isn't a package on my list ...
<set> crimsun, is it possible to upgrade Xandros 3.0 to Kubuntu, leaving the core part of the OS left?
<Snake__> so...?
* set scared him away
<Snake__> _nano_ pastebin up^
<burepe> Knowerrors, is this my card? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468642
<_nano_> Snake__: PM?
<Snake__> I could PM
<Knowerrors> looks like it burepe , try installing xawtv and see if you get anything, what kind of TV card is it?
<Knowerrors> burepe: yeah, I meant /var/log/messages
<burepe> adept says something is using something and it wont let me install. gotta figure it out
<burepe> kworld
<burepe> it was used at the comp shop 20bucks
<burepe> i just thought i would take a chance
<burepe> but i live in japan so it is hit or miss
<Knowerrors> over the air, cable, satellite?
<Knowerrors> do you have synaptic or kpackage open?
<burepe> cabel
<burepe> may
<burepe> naw
<burepe> i mean
<Knowerrors> you could try tvtime also, or kdetv
<Knowerrors> depends if you want it to switch channels, or just display the video, and just use remote to change channels
<burepe> i had systemlogs open
<burepe> that was the problem
<burepe> i think
<Knowerrors> gtg, dinner time, bblater
<burepe> ok
<burepe> thanks for the help
<_nano_> !interfaces
<ubotu> _nano_: What?
<_nano_> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<set> !n00b
<ubotu> set: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<set> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<kangpeh> Anybody here know of a KDE 3.5 Theme/Window Decoration/etc. that will make the 'design' seem as if it were Linspire's Clear Theme, or a Milky theme?
<kangpeh> If you can help me, I will be very greatful.
<kangpeh> Thank you for your time, and concern.
<set> now... if this works. I'll go to the church tomorrow
<Snake__> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.11 paused
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jakykong> hey, i asked this earlier to no avail ... i am a complete noob to the world of linux ... i just gave up windows cold turkey and i'm very stuck until i have what i need ... i need to run Java applets in Mozilla. so far, java.com and java.sun.com have been no help, Adept has one Java applet thingy that doesen't seem to work at all, and blackdown might have worked ... but i have no idea how to tell.
<jakykong> But as of yet, no Java capabilities in the browser...
<jakykong> could someone help me?
<dotdot> I know the feeling jakykong!
<Snake__> _nano_:  you there?
<jakykong> ugh ... java still won't work ...
<jakykong> and nameserv apparently didn't register my nick ...
<jakykong> nicksrv*
<jakykong> nickserv*
<jakykong> is anyone in here able to help me with java? i really am kinda desparate ... please? (i don't wanna sound like i'm begging but really, i'm lost without Java to run some of my applications online)
<robotgeek> jakykong: ppc?
<robotgeek> jakykong: please don't /msg me, i already have 15 windows open.
<jakykong> ok ... how aer you sending those discolored messages, though? that isn't .message?
<jakykong> are*
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64
<trappist> when I insert a dvd konqeror pops up with 'media:/hdc' in the address bar.  /dev/hdc is the correct device, but it says media:/hdc can't be fount.  strace shows that it's searching for a file called 'media:/hdc' in my $PATH.  what gives?
<jakykong> THANK YOU SO MUCH! YOU ARE A LIFE SAVER! i probably wuold have never found that on my own (google was no help at all)
<robotgeek> jakykong: use the wiki. it is a lifesaver!
<trappist> google seems to think this media:/ stuff is a kde3.5 thing.  I don't think I have kde3.5 (kubuntu/breezy)
<jakykong> robotgeek: yep. well now i know about it :-) thanks again!
<jakykong> (PS did that send one of those special messages?)
<Snake__> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<_nano_> !wifi
<robotgeek> jakykong: what messages?
<jakykong> like that one ... every so often one pops up from someone that is brown with white on top and makes a ding through my speakers ...
<jakykong> first time i ever used irc so i have no idea if that is my client or the server telling my client to do that ...
<Anakashar> argh.. has anyone here set up a USB gamepad, please?
<jakykong> in windows :-P but i'm not going back to windows. EVER. Linux may be slightly harder to use, but its WAY faster and hasn't crashed yet (can't say the same for xp ... that crashed every day, and was slow as hell. same with 2k only worse. only reason i dual-boot is for software compatability that isn't always perfect in linux :-))
<jakykong> uh ... i know knoppix works with mine just fine, auto-detects it ... not sure about kubuntu though ... its all-arround just different
<jakykong> (sad to say, live-cd knoppix runs faster then hd-installed windows on my computer :-P but kubuntu is wAY faster then knoppix)
<robotgeek> jakykong: that's your client, i mentioned you
<jakykong> ah ok (good to know ... cause i was trying to figure out how to send one of those to someone else... /msg was the closest i could think of )
<_nano_> how to enable a different browser for konversation links?
<jakykong> thanks so much again. this is the first thing i've seen that actually tells me what to do (eventually, someday when i get a little better at linux i'll be able to figure it out :-P but for now, i'm completely dependant on people telling me what to do :-) hence why i'm dropping windows...)
<dan> would this be a godd place to ask a kubuntu audio questio?
<trappist> yes
<swim> ey folks, I've installed kde on ubuntu (not kubuntu) but it seems to have installed 3.4 ... any ideas why? (supposed to be 3.5)
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: has been on a hella soviet radio spree today lmao
<burepe> !restricted formats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: hey !
<Anakashar> !joystick
<ubotu> Anakashar: Do they come in packets of five?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: i've noticed you'vebeen on a big ol' sov rad kick today... 9 hours lol
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: yeah :P
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: you've become my most loyal listener, i thought the guys who listened for a few hours loved it.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: you bet :)
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: pink floydz0r :-D
<snake> grr
<snake> RELEASE MY NICKNAME
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: oh ! lemme lemme listen
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: hey give me the link again?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: seem to have lost the playlist file
<swim> is it just me or is kubuntu's kde unstabler then all hell?
<M_Cheevy> is there a kde equivalent to gdmsetup for kdm (to change the login splash screen)?
<SNake__> hey _nano_  we got problems
<swim> has anyone had a stable experience with kubuntu? (honestly not being sarcastic)
<SNake__> I have and am
<M_Cheevy> swim: pretty stable, only one niggling problem outstanding (login screen manager)
<M_Cheevy> swim: and that's probably due to upgrading to kde 3.5
<swim> hmm ok, so it's known to be possible SNake__ ? I have heard from other's that kubuntu does something weird to it's kde install and its known to be a poor installation
<SNake__> Not that I know of...
<SNake__> I <3 my kubuntu
<swim> ?
<SNake__> I heart my kubuntu
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: i never even knew i had this song.
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: lol
<DJ_Mer_> Unix be root.
<DJ_Mer_> Windows reboot.
<SNake__> haha
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: this song will depress you
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: its called dark ambient :-P
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: no issues
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: it relaxes me
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: heh
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: ohh wait this is a floyd song
<DJ_Mer_> crazy... it sounds just like one of my DA songs
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: yeah great song  :)
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: pink floyd anytime
<robotgeek> link? _nano_
<_nano_> robotgeek: link to?
<robotgeek> i tht streaming floyd, anytime :)
<_nano_> oh no it's not floyd anytime, it's just that it had floyd that particular time ..lol
<robotgeek> _nano_: oh okay, nvm. i'll find something on shoutcast :)
<_nano_> robotgeek: listening to DJ_Mer_ 's radio :P
<robotgeek> hmm, link?
<DJ_Mer_> :-)
<Snake__> haha now my linux wnt load
<DJ_Mer_> kaput!
<_nano_> what does it say?
<Snake__> I decided to restart
<Snake__> now I get
<Snake__> Loading, please wait...
<_nano_> and nothing happens?
<Snake__> Target filesystem down't have /sbin/int
<Snake__> doesnt*
<Snake__> then it says # # /bin/sh: ok: not found
<Snake__> im retrying again
<Snake__> okay there it goes
<_nano_> try the safe mode?
<Snake__> na I got it
<DJ_Mer_> b00m
<DJ_Mer_> my hair is so sexy and long and wavy omg!
<DJ_Mer_> its amazing, take your pants off!
<Snake__> wtf
<DJ_Mer_> sorry
<_nano_> lol
<DJ_Mer_> sexy outburst... it happens when you are as sexy as me
<DJ_Mer_> it hits a breaking point and has to relieve itself
<Snake__> mmhmm
<DJ_Mer_> you have no idea
<DJ_Mer_> im so sexy that my radio station is powered by my sheer sexiness
<DJ_Mer_> its powered by Sexy 2.0
<_nano_> beta version ;))
<Snake__> ur only running 2.0?
<Snake__> Loser.
<Snake__> er
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: nah man we out of bata
<DJ_Mer_> Snake__: it ran so well there was no need for an upgrade
* Snake__ whistles while kubuntu drags its ass
<DJ_Mer_> its error proof all digital, processes at a gigaflop, runs liek a cham, has no lag, is digitally tuned for the next century and is 100% non-obsolite.
<DJ_Mer_> I am lean mean sexy and killing machines
<DJ_Mer_> I am what linux wants to be, I am what os x strives for, apple tried to buy me microsoft can't afford me
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> You should go sell yourself to xerox
<Snake__> Oh wait..then apple might get you
<DJ_Mer_> I am evolutionary, revolutionary, 100% foolproof and I am leading the industry with high definition and lossless audio quality.
<Snake__> which would result in microsoft getting a beta verison...
<Snake__> _nano_ its stuck!!
<Snake__> it wont move past "Checking battery state"
<DJ_Mer_> I am there, I am hip, I am rad and I am the man with the easiest gui on the market, patent pending.
<Snake__> did you take ur medication?
<robotgeek> DJ_Mer_: hmm, /j #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<DJ_Mer_> I have 650 horsepower but still street legal, I am lean mean and got me some glowing green neon lights.
<DJ_Mer_> Snake__: no :-( that might be a problem.
<robotgeek> !offtopic
<ubotu> rumour has it, offtopic is Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Snake__> !cookie
<ubotu> Hey snake__, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Snake__> No fool
<Snake__> I want a cookie.
<_nano_> haha
<DJ_Mer_> robotgeek: that wasn't off topic
<Snake__> ARGH
<DJ_Mer_> i was describing my home-made sexilinux
<Snake__> Nano
<Snake__> This is not cool
<Snake__> fsck failed
<Snake__> inodes are corrupt
<_nano_> so what exactly happened before you did reboot?
<Snake__> It just wouldn't connect to my network
<Snake__> so I thought I would reboot and try
<_nano_> no i mean what files did you work on?
<Snake__> just the wap files
<_nano_> try logging in thru safe mode?
<Snake__> im "Fixing"
<Snake__> aka pressing "y"
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> i need some sleep
<Snake__> its 2:30
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: best song ever.
<Snake__> dj what radio?
<Snake__> DJ_Mer_
<_nano_> http://www.techsupportforum.com/linux-operating-systems-applications/80232-kubuntu-5-10-x-wont.html
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> soviet radio
<Snake__> ruskie?
<_nano_> :)
<DJ_Mer_> i wish
<DJ_Mer_> im british-american
<Snake__> lol
<_nano_> lol
<Snake__> Brit american??
<DJ_Mer_> yes
<Snake__> how does that work
<DJ_Mer_> i lived there and then got moved here
<DJ_Mer_> and my mom is american
<DJ_Mer_> so yer...
<Snake__> ah
<Snake__> ok
<Snake__> Ya im american :)
<Snake__> lol
<DJ_Mer_> deep apologies :-P
<Snake__> Ty
<Snake__> I need em
<_nano_> any one who buys stuff from mcdonalds and walmart is american by default :P
<DJ_Mer_> with that goonie for a leader yer you do
<Snake__> Ugh hes a fucking tard
<DJ_Mer_> lol
<DJ_Mer_> i like him at first, he sounded really good on paper
<DJ_Mer_> but hes kinda like a time share... it sounds good tillyour locked in for four years and screwed
<Snake__> You obviously never seen him on the tele then
<Snake__> hes a complete moron
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: you like Keane?
<DJ_Mer_> i saw him live.
<Snake__> Better than nader....but retarded
<DJ_Mer_> he was better than kerry...
<DJ_Mer_> i saw him, nader, and kerry live
<DJ_Mer_> he was the only one i could bring myself to wake up and vote for.
<Snake__> atleast kerry has a IQ above the tax rate
<DJ_Mer_> i really hold no political opinion... what works now might not work tomorrow
<Snake__> I go for what I feel is better
<Snake__> and IMHO, the whole election sucked
<Snake__> lol
<DJ_Mer_> Snake__: to say i am one thing is wrong... crime, conservative... prostitution... liberal as can be
<DJ_Mer_> child molestation, socialist... (execution), teen sex... 100% liberal
<Snake__> I am diffrent on diffrent views, so ya
<robotgeek> this is all offtopic, please take it there
<DJ_Mer_> soviet radio is just a catchy name... for some catchy tunes that _nano_ can't turn off.
<Snake__> robotgeek there is 3 people in here...
<Snake__> must you be a admin?
<Snake__> NOOO
<Snake__> My linux is stock!
<robotgeek> the point is there's a channel for offtopic chat, it doesn't look good in the logs :)
<Snake__> LOL
<Snake__> wtf is that!
<DJ_Mer_> Snake__, _nano_ see you there?
<DJ_Mer_> I'd rather not bust into an argument
<Snake__> brb guys
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: ?? offtopic?
<_nano_> DJ_Mer_: offtopic?
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_: trying to avoid conflicts, join #kubuntu-offtopic
<DJ_Mer_> robotgeek is getting mad at us
<_nano_> oh ok :P
<robotgeek> DJ_Mer_: i was not getting mad, i was merely suggesting that there's a channel there, and i would like to join your conversation there
<DJ_Mer_> robotgeek: oh
<_nano_> yeah robotgeek is right in a way
<snake> I cant believe I lost all that
<snake> lol
<snake> *sigh*
<robotgeek> snake: lost?
<snake> all the changes I did with this wireless card just go reverted and set back
<robotgeek> snake: *sigh*
<dotdot> hi guys, is it normal for me to have to manually enter a route when ever I connect to my wireless AP?
<dotdot> eg, for access to the internet I all ways need to type route add default gateway 192.168.1.1
<_nano_>  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<dotdot> yeah, i put it in that, then the internet was connecting on reboot.. then disconnecting after about 60 seconds.
<dotdot> I thought I may have screwed something up initially though, so Im just seeing if there's anything else I should be checking.
<dotdot> how's this for weird.. in kwifimanger, the AP mac address is all O's
<dotdot> and when I scan for networks I cant see any..
<dotdot> until I reboot.  then it works for another 60 seconds
<CryptoQuick> Hello, everyone!
<CryptoQuick> I'm really liking this Kubuntu as an alternative to Mac OS X. The programs for linux are definitely nice.
<kona> good evening everyone
<CryptoQuick> I'm having a few problems, though. My ALSA codec for my Mac mini won't adjust the volume through software.
<kona> Anyone know if LILO can be used as the bootloader and if so how to install it? Looking to dump Xandros.
<FatDave> hello all.  i just installed kubuntu and i'm having problems with my wireless network.  in the network settings window of KDE I click "enable" on my ath0 device and it flashes green for a split second and then goes to the disabled state again
<FatDave> kwifimanager shows that its at least talking to my wireless router I think
<FatDave> can anyone offer any suggestions?
<FatDave> anybody home?
<CryptoQuick> That's what I'm wondering.
<FatDave> are you having a problem with something?
<CryptoQuick> Just with my ALSA codec on PPC.
<FatDave> mm.  sorry.  don't know much about that.  i'm a freebsd guy so I get frustrated when certain command line options don't work the same in linux
<CryptoQuick> FreeBSD... Does that even have a gui?
<FatDave> if can if you want it to
<FatDave> doesn't install one by default like most linux's do
<FatDave> you have to get the x server running yourself
<CryptoQuick> Kind of like how you set up kcfe on the server version of Ubuntu?
<_nano_> FatDave: i've heard it's a nightware to get the hardware recog done correctly :P
<FatDave> then you can put any manager on top of that
<CryptoQuick> Xcfe, I mean.
<_nano_> *nightmare
<kona> You have a Mac Mini and your not using OS X? Shame. I would love to own a mac.
<CryptoQuick> Really? Heh... OS X is really cool, but Linux is cool too.
<FatDave> _nano_: only problems i've ever had with hardware is getting this sound card to work.  they screwed up the driver for FreeBSD or something
<_nano_> FatDave: wireless cards?
<FatDave> _nano_: my wireless card works good if freebsd
<kona> When someone who knows about LILO let me know guys.
<FatDave> _nano_: so i'm surprised i can't get it working in linux
<_nano_> FatDave: wow i would love to install FreeBSD sometime on my lappy
<FatDave> _nano_: but i'm sure its not a problem with the card.  its probably some stupid setting i can't figure out
<CryptoQuick> Oh, one thinbg; I was trying to take linux off of one computer to save hard drive space, but now the GRUB bootloader doesn't work. How should I fix this?
<_nano_> FatDave: is there a newbie install guide for freeBSD? :)
<FatDave> _nano_: in freebsd 6 they introduced a whole bunch of wpa stuff that they added
<_nano_> FatDave: how is freebsd better?
<T3hWiz0rd> <reply>Love is a snowmobile racing across the tundra, which suddenly flips over, pinning you underneath.  At night, the ice weasels come.
<_nano_> FatDave: i mean as a personal desktop os
<FatDave> _nano_: i dont' know if its better.  but at least my wireless card works in it :)
<FatDave> _nano_: i guess it depends of what you would use it for
<_nano_> FatDave: i guess its good for servers and all
<T3hWiz0rd> _nano_: free bsd is the core of open darwin which is the core of os x
<FatDave> _nano_: if you want to use it to run games and such, linux would be better.  if you want to run servers it is very stable
<T3hWiz0rd> look how far that came?
<FatDave> _nano_: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install.html
<FatDave> that handbook has a bunch of useful info
<FatDave> so anyone have any ideas what my wireless problem could be in kubuntu?
<robotgeek> FatDave: what wireless card
<FatDave> ath
<FatDave> card seems to be recognized an all.  ath drivers are loaded
<FatDave> kwifimanager says that its connected
<robotgeek> hmm, i don't use kubuntu, so sorry
<FatDave> but dhclient doesn't produce anything
<T3hWiz0rd> but its not DLing the porn properly.
<FatDave> its like its only half talking
<_nano_> FatDave: did you do a iwlist scanning?
<FatDave> don't know what that is
<_nano_> sudo iwlist scanning
<FatDave> what does that do?
<_nano_> it scans for available networks
<_nano_> kinda check for the wirless card works or not
<dell500> how do you find out what partitions are available to mount/umount in console?
<dell500> i'm trying to get my winbloze partition id
<FatDave> oh.  kwifimanager does that if you click on the "scan" button.  my wireless network show us "linksys."  which is correct
<_nano_> dell500: check /etc/fstab file
<_nano_> FatDave: try disabling and enabling wlan0
<_nano_> sudo ifdown wlan0
<FatDave> aht0 ?
<_nano_> sudo ifup wlan0
<FatDave> ath0
<robotgeek> yes
<_nano_> whatever you've your wireless on
<FatDave> i've done that too
<_nano_> so what does that show?
<dell500> _nano_ nope, there is a list of partitions that are avaiable
<FatDave> how do you set the wep options on the command line with ifconfig in kubuntu?
<_nano_> dell500: i guess that answers your query doesn't it?
<dell500> yes sir
<robotgeek> FatDave: iwconfig wireless_essid whatever
<_nano_> FatDave: you could edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<_nano_> oh
<_nano_> FatDave: you mean individual?
<FatDave> iwconfig huh.  see, thats one of the differences that I don't know about :P  bsd just does it all with ifconfig
<FatDave> is there a man page for iwconfig?
<_nano_> iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname
<FatDave> i can't check because i'm in my windows partition right now
<_nano_> and like that
<_nano_> http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/iwconfig8.html
<_nano_> FatDave: ^^
<FatDave> thank you guys :)  i'm going to see if I can get farther with it now
<T3hWiz0rd> someone say my name
<T3hWiz0rd> ubotu: help
<T3hWiz0rd> ubotu cheese
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, T3hWiz0rd
<T3hWiz0rd> _nano_: boom
<_nano_> T3hWiz0rd: not gonna sleep? :)
<T3hWiz0rd> nope
<T3hWiz0rd> lots of porn and its a saturday
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<_nano_> oops not the right channel :P
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> im already there
<jlund> I'm having trouble getting the Nvidia logo to appear when X starts and I don't think that I'm currently 3d accelerated. I did apt-get install nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-config enable to no avail.
<jlund> Anything else I could try?
<hunika> Good Morning
<hunika> where can I download free mp3?
<hunika> absolutely freeware?
<deFrysk> hunika, mp3.com
<deFrysk> !glxgears
<ubotu> from memory, glxgears is To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<deFrysk> !FPS
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, deFrysk
<deFrysk> !fps
<ubotu> deFrysk: Syntax error in line 1
<deFrysk> !fps type
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, deFrysk
<deFrysk> :s
<deFrysk> jlund, glxinfo | grep direct
<deFrysk> !glxinfo
<ubotu> deFrysk: Are you smoking crack?
<deFrysk> geez
<Anakashar> !usb
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Anakashar
<Steven_> Does anyone know how to fix the admin gui tools in kubuntu when the administrative mode brakes?
<Xemanth^> brakes...hihi :)
<Steven_> administration mode won't work, do I have to reinstall?
<ilba7r> steven_ i heard this bug was fixed in the updates
<ilba7r> just update your system
<jlund> deFrysk - direct rendering: Yes
<jlund> Anakashar helped me get it running
<Steven_> udate since 5.10
<ilba7r> update for bug fixes
<ilba7r> just in a terminal sudo apt-get update
<ilba7r> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Steven_> *update since 5.10?
<deFrysk> jlund, cool ;)
<TooSad> hi
<Steven_> I haven't got net access, so I'll have to reinstall now right?
<TooSad> who can tell me if amarok 1.3.7 is only in english?
<deFrysk> TooSad, mine's in dutch
<deFrysk> TooSad, so its not only in english
<TooSad> you have this? deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.7 breezy main
<TooSad> ;)
<deFrysk> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest breezy main
<deFrysk> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.7 breezy main
<deFrysk> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice142 breezy main
<ilba7r> steven reinstalling will not solve your prob wait till you have net access and do the update it is a bug that has been fixed
<deFrysk> I have
<deFrysk> afk dogwalk
<Steven_> deFrysk, once I update what will the version number of kubuntu be?
<TooSad> my kate crash alwaya!
<TooSad> my kate crash always
<TooSad> why?
<TooSad> $ sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<TooSad> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-loviggi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<TooSad> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<TooSad> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<Steven_> ilba7r: once I update what will the version number of kubuntu be?
<TooSad> what does it means?
<ilba7r> steven what kde ver you have right no
<ilba7r> w
<Steven_> kde 3.5
<Hobbsee> TooSad: use kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ilba7r> yes if you have the repos for it steven
<TooSad>  kdesu what does it do?
<TooSad> it is like sudo?
<Steven_> ilba7r I have kde 3.5 now, it was installed by kubuntu 5.10 by default.
<ilba7r> the bug was fixed recently steven_ after the release
<martin> Im a newbie to Kubuntu, how do i do to enable grapichal root login?
<ilba7r> martin if you are a newbie you never do a graphical root login
<ilba7r> unless you know what you want you always use terminal base root login if you need it
<ilba7r> you can do everything with sudo instead of su
<martin> Yeah but i need to do a graphical root login, how can i enable it, plz help me out
<ilba7r> why do you need it martin
<aseigo> ilba7r: because he wants it. does it matter?
<ilba7r> than he will need to search to know how
<aseigo> martin: set it to boot into runlevel 5
<aseigo> ilba7r: pfft
<ilba7r> i am afraid he might ruin the filesystem
* aseigo laughs
<TooSad> how can compress in tar?
<ilba7r> aseigo there is a reason newbies have no access to graphical root priv
<martin> ok maybe im wrong but i need to add some internet protocols and it seems like the only way to do that is to login as root, or can i do it in an easier way?
<aseigo> martin: just use sudo .. it'll ask for a password.. put in your user's password
<martin> ok thx
<Steven_> ilba7r: I understand that part, but when I do the update what components get updated what will the version numbers be?
<deFrysk> Steven_, 5.10 has kde3.4x
<deFrysk> Steven_, the repo has 3.5
<martin> I have some problems to acess a shared LAN resource (Windows network), i can see the folder but im unable to watch the files inside. What to do?
<TooSad> what is the best kernel for an amd athlon 1800+?
<Tm_T> k7
<TooSad> tnx
<Steven_> deFrysk: my kbuntu intstalled DVD did install kde 3.5
<Steven_> deFrysk: does that maen that I'm all up-do-date and that nothing can be done to fix my bug?
<deFrysk> Steven_, what bug ?
<Steven_> the bug where administration mode brakes.
<deFrysk> Steven_, what are you trying to run in administration mode ?
<Steven_> None of the administration tools in Settings work, because administration mode doesn't work.
<kangpeh> anyone know where i can get some themes for KDE3.5 for kubuntu
<Hobbsee> kangpeh: kde-look.org
<Hobbsee> Steven_: use kdesu kcontrol or kdesu system settings
<Steven_> never mind I have to go to bed now.
<kangpeh> hobbsee:  on kde-look.org, the linspire clear theme, doesn't install
<kangpeh> on breezy 5.10, kde 3.5
<Hobbsee> kangpeh: link?
<kangpeh> let me see
<kangpeh> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23620
<kangpeh> I tried the .deb for Ubuntu
<kangpeh> and it didnt work because i was not made for kde 3.5
<kangpeh> also i tried the .deb for debian and it didnt work
<kangpeh> i tried compiling
<kangpeh> and it didnt work
<kangpeh> make -f Makefile.cvs btw u have to do that to get the configure
<kangpeh> and the i configured
<kangpeh> and everythingw as fine
<kangpeh> so i did a make
<kangpeh> and it failed in the compilation
<kangpeh> :(
<Hobbsee> kangpeh: did not work, or failed, isnt terribly useful
<Hobbsee> what went wrong with the deb?
<Hobbsee> error messages?
<kangpeh> the deb?  it was made for kde 3.4
<kangpeh> ti fails dependencies
<kangpeh> cuz it wasn't made for kde 3.5
<Hobbsee> kangpeh: compile it then
<Hobbsee> what was the error with compiling?  pastebin it
<kangpeh> lol
<kangpeh> the error is pretty sreious
<kangpeh> ur not going to be able to figure it out just from a pastebin
<kangpeh> you'll have to look at it yourself for awhile
<Hobbsee> just pastebin it...lol
<Hobbsee> someone will know how to fix it
<kangpeh> make -f Makefile.cvs works fine
<kangpeh> all files created
<kangpeh> now doing configure
<kangpeh> configure running
<ismael> Hello
<Hobbsee> hi ismael
<Hobbsee> kangpeh: ok, cool
<mth`MAW> Hello
<Hobbsee> hi mth`MAW
<kangpeh> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/468818
<kangpeh> hobbsee
<swim> is dapper drake flight2 ok to install? is anyone running it?
<kangpeh> that is dapper drake flight 2
<ismael> I have  a PC with and  NVIDIA cardd graphics and a Wirelees  USB Conceptronic. I'm try install kubunthu, but the instalation proces  dont detect de network andd it can't finish the instalation.
<Hobbsee> swim: well, it's a development release, but i'm running the equivalent of it fine here
<Hobbsee> kangpeh: yuck, and what were the dependancy errors of the deb?  it may be easier to get it that way
<swim> Hobbsee: ok cool, wonder if its really buggy installing from iso
<Hobbsee> swim: got no idea
<kangpeh> hobbsee, the dependency errors were just like the files it depended on were too old
<kangpeh> lol
<Hobbsee> could you install the old versions of the files?
<kangpeh> nope - cuz dependencies will colide
<kangpeh> cuz the .deb was made for kde 3.4.*
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<kangpeh> and i installed kde 3.5 when i installed cuz it was 'right there' so i just installed it
<kangpeh> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ismael> In  the other time I try install ubunthu but   when it   go up the  X-windows I can't view  any thing  in  my display
<kangpeh> cuz i just siwthced to kde recently
<kangpeh> and since 3.5 was out i just installed 3.5
<ismael> Helpp mrr
<swim> ok can anyone recommend one of thse two:  installing 5.10 and then simply updating to kde 3.5... or installing dapper drake flight 2 ?
<Hobbsee> swim: how new are you to linux?
<kangpeh> swim
<kangpeh> im using breezy 5.10 and upgraded to kde 3.5
<swim> Hobbsee: not at all
<kangpeh> and the transition was fine
<kangpeh> swim:  and having 5.10 is really good cuz..
<swim> Hobbsee: new to kubuntu is all
<ismael> eo!!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> swim: if you want to have bugs, go for dapper, otherwise, breezy is good
<kangpeh> i dont have to worry about all the other problems it will have
* Hobbsee is using both
<kangpeh> i'll tell u straight up dapper will have problems here and there
<kangpeh> when they are doing crazy shits
<kangpeh> heh
<kangpeh> but breezy wont cuz its stupposed to be 'stable'
<kangpeh> heh
<kangpeh> and mark shuttleworth is mad loaded $$
<swim> ok cool, Ill just stick with breezy then thx
<kangpeh> so he wont let breeezy fail it
<kangpeh> hehe
<kangpeh> there is an easy way to install kde 3.5
<kangpeh> lol somewhere on the net it says how
<kangpeh> but i dont know where
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, totally, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<kangpeh> o.o
<kangpeh> !themes
<swim> kangpeh: you mean just adding the apt source and updating?
<kangpeh> swim yeah
<swim> ok cool
<kangpeh> !kdethemes
<kangpeh> swim
<kangpeh> i had to do something else too
<kangpeh> it said like 'pgp keys' or something
<kangpeh> or gpg or something
<kangpeh> and also i had to ummm... do dist-upgrade or something
<swim> yah got that just now
<swim> bbl thx folks
<ismael> can  you help  me please?????
<kangpeh> ismael
<kangpeh> i dont even know what u needed help with
<kangpeh> lolz
<T3hWiz0rd> wheres the cocaine?
<kangpeh> ?
<kangpeh> what the heck
<ismael> I say  that I'm try to  install kubuntu breazy in a PC with and USB Wirelees card. The instalation process not detecte the network  and it can't finish the instalation.  Can you help  me?I say  that I'm try to  install kubuntu breazy in a PC with and USB Wirelees card. The instalation process not detecte the network  and it can't finish the instalation.  Can you help  me?
<ismael> I say  that I'm try to  install kubuntu breazy in a PC with and USB Wirelees card. The instalation process not detecte the network  and it can't finish the instalation.  Can you help  me?
<kangpeh> 
<kangpeh> i dunno
<_robin> is there an easy way to run 32bit on kubuntu 64bit version ?
<_robin> I need to run some software in 32bit modus, because there isn't a stable 64bit version.
<hugelmopf> _robin: it is no problem if the needed libraries are available in 32bit versions as well.
<redguy> !chroot
<ubotu> I guess chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<redguy> _robin: you might want look intothat ^^^
<_robin> ok thx
<Hattori> hello
<Hobbsee> hi
<Hattori> just installed kubuntu breezy on laptop
<Hattori> acer aspire 1610
<Hattori> wonder how can i install wireless
<Hattori> it's embedded into laptop
<Hattori> drivers for windows are:
<Hattori> WNC wireless G (Broadcom)"WLAN 802.11g mini-PCI Module" 2K/XP 3.30.15
<Hattori> from acer homepage
<_nano_> do you know the directory where your drivers are installed?
<_nano_> Hattori:
<Hattori> i have to download them
<Hattori> first
<_nano_> !wifi
<ubotu> hmm... wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<_nano_> ^^ check that link Hattori
<Hattori> k thx
<Hattori> hmm
<Hattori> i don't even get wlan0 when i do iwconfig
<_nano_> you went through all the steps?
<_nano_> ndiswrapper etc/
<Hattori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Hattori> ok =)
<emil> hello there
<swim> folks I just added kde 3.5 repos to my source.list, whats the proper (best?) way to now update (upgrade?) to kde 3.5 ?
<emil> just updatet my ubuntu  with kde packages, now i need to know where to get german language files from ?
<Hobbsee> swim: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<swim> cool thx Hobbsee
<swim> Hobbsee: btw do I need to disable backports, or/and universe?
<Hobbsee> no, that'll be fine
<martin> Is there any easy way to install xine-lib for kaffeine?
<Hobbsee> martin: sudo apt-get install kaffeine-xine
<martin> Dont work :(
<_nano_> martin: what's the error?
<martin> no such package
<Hobbsee> !info kaffeine-xine
<Hobbsee> !tell martin about repos
<ubotu> kaffeine-xine: (xine engine for kaffeine media player), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.7-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 174 kB, Installed size: 548 kB
<Hobbsee> martin: you need to have universe
<martin> Ok im a noob so i have to ask what is that?
<Hobbsee> did you see what ubotu sent you?
<swim> what are backports exactly? do I really want that apt-source in my list?
<Hobbsee> in a private message
<Hobbsee> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Hobbsee> swim: see the second link
<martin> oh i see
<swim> thx
<_nano_> wonder why they call it "backports"
<Chousuke> [5~tht's what they are
<Chousuke> you port some new feature to the older system, and that's called backporting.
<MrFarts> wow, kde 3.5 is nice ...
<Chousuke> I've seen forwardporting being used once too. It's the opposite. :)
<_nano_> what does forwardporting and backporting mean :-s
<MrFarts> more specifically, konqueror is nice
<MrFarts> seems much faster than firefox
<andreas_> even my car is faster than firefox
<_nano_> :P
<Chousuke> And now finally includes AdBlock :P
<Hobbsee> firefox 1.5's pretty fast
<andreas_> this is my car: http://xjws.net:8000/gallery/Fiskeseminar-i-Loen-27-november-2005-Del-2/DSCF4566
<andreas_> so you can imagine
<Chousuke> andreas_: Firefox is plenty fast.
<Hobbsee> especially if you go looking for some of the tweaks to make it faster
<_nano_> yeah Konqeror hasn't been nice with me
<Chousuke> only 1.0 just sucks on Linux
<swim> oh damn, dist-upgrade installed linux-image-386... I had just installed linux-image-686
<_robin> do_dchroot isn't on my system, nor can I find it in any package
<_robin> what is its replacement?
<MrFarts> i don't know konqueror seems blazing compared to firefox
<andreas_> you should try Opera, it's blazing compared to konqueror
<MrFarts> andreas_: i've tried opera -- konq seems faster
<andreas_> you are living a lie
<MrFarts> of course, "seems" is not an objective benchmark
<MrFarts> andreas_ i'm not religious -- it may very well be; i just don't perceive it
<MrFarts> konqueror seems perceptibly much faster than firefox
<MrFarts> and somewhat faster than opera
<andreas_> HERETIC
<MrFarts> let me try opera to compare :)
<andreas_> :)
<MrFarts> andreas_: konqueror seems faster :)
<MrFarts> andreas_: and opera looks like sh*t :)
<_robin> nvm me
<andreas_> hehe
<andreas_> there's a QT theme for opera
<andreas_> KDE/QT, that is
<andreas_> blends in very well with it
<_nano_> konq fails miserably when it comes to plugins
<MrFarts> andreas_: i don't really care -- it doesn't seem any faster :)
<MrFarts> _nano_: which plugins ?
<_nano_> flash?
<andreas_> yes that is true
<andreas_> :(
<MrFarts> anyone noticed that the kde clipboard editor stores the current copy buffer as null ?
<MrFarts> for some reason the current selection is null
<MrFarts> and the real current selection becomes previous selection
<MrFarts> bizarre
<Hattori> hmm
<martin> Hmm i have installed kaffeine-xine but im still not able to watch xvid in kaffeine, what to do?
<Hattori> trying to install ndiswrapper
<Hattori> but i get error on gcc-3.4
<Hattori> is says it doesn't found it
<Hattori> i do apt-get install gcc-3.4 but it doesn't find it
<Hattori> how can i do?
<Hattori> and apt-cache search gcc finds 3.3 or 4.0
<_robin> !fonts
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<_robin> anyone knows the name of the package with the win32 fonts/
<bimberi> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<_robin> ah thx
<bimberi> np :)
<martin> i have installed kaffeine-xine but im still not able to watch xvid in kaffeine, what to do?
<Hattori> anybody can help?
<_robin> just install xine-ui
<_robin> kaffeine is _not_ very stable..
<_robin> or use mplayer
<hugelmopf> Hattori: gcc-3.4 is in the main repository, you must be able to find it: apt-cache search gcc-3.4
<hugelmopf> Hattori: otherwise your sources are messed up
<Hattori> it doesn't ind anything =\
<Hattori> find
<Hattori> maybe i can find it on cd?
<hugelmopf> Hattori: have you done an "sudo apt-get update" yet?
<_robin> it's in the main repository, you really have to check your sources.list
<Hattori> ya
<Hattori> i don't have internet access
<Hattori> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper
<hugelmopf> Hattori: ok, maybe it is not on the cd? i am not sure
<hugelmopf> let me check
<_robin> ndiswrapper-source is in universe
<hugelmopf> Hattori: correct, gcc-3.4 is not available on the install cd. you will need an internet connection for that.
<Hattori> where to manual download it?
<hugelmopf> Hattori: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.4/gcc-3.4-base_3.4.4-6ubuntu8_i386.deb
<hugelmopf> Hattori: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.4/cpp-3.4_3.4.4-6ubuntu8_i386.deb
<hugelmopf> Hattori: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.4/gcc-3.4_3.4.4-6ubuntu8_i386.deb
<hugelmopf> Hattori: you will need these three packages i believe
<Hattori> and ho can i install them then?
<hugelmopf> Hattori: with "sudo dpkg -i gcc-3.4-base_3.4.4-6ubuntu8_i386.deb" for example
<martin> robin - i tried xine but i couldnt play the sound, maybe i should try VLC, do u know any easy way to install it?
<_nano_> !vlc
<ubotu> rumour has it, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<_nano_> !ktorrent
<ubotu> KTorrent is a KDE torrent Client. See: http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/index.php?page=downloads ; Ubu repository: deb http://dinton.no-ip.org/ kubuntu main
<martin> Now it finally works, thx all
<burepe> my usb device was not showing up when I pluged it in and I was told that there was a bug and I should up date. I did and now the usb works, but my drives don't appear in media:/ (the problem I was having with the usb before) and I get an error when I put in a dvd. The same error I had with the usb "An error occurred while loading media:/hdc:
<burepe> The file or folder media:/hdc does not exist." What is going on?
<hugelmopf> _nano_: a recent version of ktorrent is in breezy-backports, which is probably better then what ubotu told you.
<_nano_> hugelmopf: yeah i got that from adept just now :) thanks
<hugelmopf> ubotu no, ktorrent is "KTorrent is a KDE bittorrent client. It is available in breezy/universe, while the latest version is available in breezy-backports/universe."
<ubotu> okay, hugelmopf
<hugelmopf> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent is, like, "KTorrent is a KDE bittorrent client. It is available in breezy/universe, while the latest version is available in breezy-backports/universe."
<hugelmopf> hmmm... that does not really sound well. what did i do wrong?
<hugelmopf> ubotu no, ktorrent is a KDE bittorrent client. It is available in breezy/universe, while the latest version is available in breezy-backports/universe.
<ubotu> hugelmopf: okay
<_nano_> oops
<_nano_> i got the one from breezy/universe i guess
<hugelmopf> 1.0 in breezy, 1.1 in breezy-backports
<burepe> What does noauto mean in fstab?
<Tm_T> burepe: not mounted on boot
<andrzej> somebody have a ati radeon 9200se 128mb?
<burepe> so auto would mount
<burepe> ?
<burepe> Tm_T, did you see the post I made a little earlier? My devices are not working.
<Tm_T> burepe: you're trying to add usb what to fstab?
<burepe> my usb wasnt working so I updated like i was told
<burepe> now dvd device isnt working
<andrzej>     * deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<burepe> and my drives are mounted but there are no devices for them in media:/
<_jeff> how do I search packages containing libXi.so?
<Tm_T> apt-file search libXi.so? ?
<_jeff> When I do gcc -lXi, it only works if there is /usr/lib/libXi.so, not /usr/lib/libXi.so.6. How can I fix this besides make a symbolic link?
<Hattori> why the root password that works on console mode doesn't work in gui mode?
<Hattori> i start an application that needs administrator pass, but it doesn't work
<Hattori> (just installed kubuntu breezy)
<MenZa`> Hattori: did you upgrade from Ubuntu (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop)?
<Hattori> ya
<MenZa`> Ah
<MenZa`> Always read the little bits
<MenZa`> It asks for root password, but it's actually your user password
<MenZa`> (IIRC)
<Hattori> user pass and root pass are the same
<MenZa`> Hmm
<MenZa`> not sure then
<Hattori> click the administarotr mode button to allow modifications
<Hattori> i click, enter user/root pass but nothing happens
<JDahl> writing CDs under Kubuntu/k3b is awfully slow for me (4x), and it seems to use a lot of CPU ressources while writing. By google I found out that a lot of people have this problem, and some suggest turning on DMA support for the CD/DVD drive - is that solid advice?
<godardth> hi
<godardth> i'v a problem with my screen
<godardth> someone could help me ?
<Kibou> JDahl: yes
<godardth> thx
<godardth> so (i'm french)
<godardth> i can't change my resolution
<godardth> i'v just install kubuntu 5.10
<godardth> and i'm blocked at 640 * 480 max
<Kibou> dunno.. try sudu dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kibou> if that doesn't work either check if there are horizsync and vertrefresh entries in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hattori> i installed ndiswarpper succesfully
<Hattori> then i did -i and -m
<Hattori> but card still doesn't work
<pointwood> anyone know of a good music tagging program?
<DHGE> pointwood: kid3
<godardth> thx
<pointwood> DHGE: I will check that out
<Hattori> anybody know how to setup wlan0 using console?
<Hattori> since can't use the damn kde in root mode =\
<DHGE> Hattori: install "sux" from universe - then you can ...
<Hattori> ?
<Hattori> apt-get install sux ?
<Hattori> where is the file that tells wlan0 wich ip use etc?
<DHGE> Hattori: yes (from universe)
<Hattori> i'm not connected to internet
<Hattori> since i'm trying to install the wifi card
<JDahl> burning (in simulation mode) is still slow after enable DMA and 32bit I/O - now I get 4x-12x speed, but I should be able to get 40x. A problem seems to be that the device buffer can't keep up and runs empty; k3b says my writer has a 2MB hardware buffer, but I would still expect it to work better (I havent tried writing under Windows with it).
<Hattori> and apt-get install sux says no such "sux" package
<Hattori> where is the file that tells wlan0 wich ip use etc?
<DHGE> Hattori: UNIVERSE - look at /etc/apt/sources.list and get rid of the # in front of it
<Hattori> don't have internet access
<Hattori> can't download packages
<DHGE> JDahl: cdrecord takes into account the media type - are you using high speed media?
<DHGE> Hattori: your ghost typing here? load the deb (it is a shell script anyway) and put it in another machine
<DHGE> http://packages.debian.org/testing/admin/sux
<robotgeek> Hattori: /etc/network/interfaces
<JDahl> DHGE, I think so, the CDs have "52x speed" printed on them. I also read some advice about disabling "kded media manager", but that doesnt sound like quality advice to me..
<_DexterF> hi
<_DexterF> anyone know where to get Xorg R6.9/7.0 RC4 packages?
<DHGE> JDahl: read man cdrecord - topic speed ?
<yorirou> hi
<yorirou> i have some problem with the breezy
<yorirou> it's very slow
<yorirou> i can only watch a DVD with -framedrop in mplayer
<yorirou> the xine or any other gstreamer-based player eats all of my CPU
<yorirou> i installed the nvidia driver as mentioned in the starters' guide
<yorirou> have you got any clue what is the problem?
<andreas_> yorirou, have you built a custom kernel?
<_DexterF> DMA enabled?
<DHGE> yorirou: you could try to load a "better" linux-image for your CPU (going from 386 to 686 in my case helped a lot)
<yorirou> i'm using the i686 kernel image
<_DexterF> is X properly conf'ed? xserver and such? using Xv or Xshm for xine?
<yorirou> and my dma is enabled as well
<yorirou> i'm using xv
<yorirou> my X server is configured properly, i'm using the same values as in my gentoo
<_DexterF> hm, sounds good. cpu/ram/graphics?
<yorirou> i have 2GHz Celeron, with 512MB DDR and a Siluro GF4 Ti4200 128MB graphics card
<_DexterF> shold be more than enough to play dvds, alright.
<_DexterF> same prob with other video or dvds only?
<yorirou> same with other videos
<yorirou> i got fewer fps in the glxgears as under gentoo i got
<deFrysk> !glxgears
<ubotu> rumour has it, glxgears is To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<danst> hi I would like to change from ubuntu to kubuntu... so i installed kubuntu-desktop and i am quite happy with it. To make the change complete I would like to uninstall all the gnome stuff... but I dont know which packages I can remove (I am still using evolution)
<deFrysk> iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<deFrysk> ;p
<yorirou> all of the videos are unwatchable with gl or gl2 output
<_DexterF> gl and gl2 are experimental and not meant for daily use
<yorirou> i got 10-12k fps, but under gentoo i got around 19-21k fps
<deFrysk> yorirou, good for you
<_DexterF> glxgears means sh!t.
<_DexterF> are you using nvidia closed src drivers?
<yorirou> i installed the nvidia drivers as in the starters' guide mentioned
<_DexterF> hmm, could be the culprit. don't know about NV, but here the ATI drivers were not installed properly.
<_DexterF> some lib was not replaced hence I only get 2D but no accel.
<_DexterF> I'd try open src drivers in case you can part with 3D
<yorirou> these drivers worked perfectly under gentoo...
<DHGE> yorirou: watch with "top" what's eating your CPU cycles
<yorirou> the player application
<yorirou> or during the games the X sometimes eats temporanly all of my CPU
<DHGE> CPU? RAM?
<yorirou> i have a 2GHz Celeron with 512MB DDR and I have a Siluro GF4 Ti4200 with 128MB VRAM
<yorirou> and i also cannot use the amarok... it makes freezes the entire system...
<DHGE> yorirou: maybe you need "legacy" nvidia drivers for your card - look at the ubuntu repository
<DHGE> yorirou: amarok sounds more like another problem - try top or better htop
<_robin> how do I turn off the irritating beep you hear in konsole when pressing tab etc.
<yorirou> the legacy drivers are good for "TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, and GeForce2 chipsets"
<DHGE> you have GeForce I guess
<yorirou> i have GF4
<yorirou> before the amarok freezes my system, it eats all of my CPU
<DHGE> amarok? or gstreamer or ...
<vendor> hi
<yorirou> the amarok uses arts
<DHGE> i switched off arts
<Tm_T> amaroK doesn't use arts unless you set it to use
<DHGE> have a separate soundcard
<vendor> Just upgraded to breezy - so far everything seems to be up and working again. BUT: Everytime I start Konqueror, I have to focus the address field first.
<vendor> This is extremly annoying. Anyone knows a fix?
<yorirou> i set it to use because when is used amarok the gstreamer cannot play mp3s
<Tm_T> vendor: yeah, I'm used to open new tab for start so that doesnt' annoy me much
<Tm_T> yorirou: it can
<yorirou> yes, it can now
<_robin> how do I turn off the irritating beep you hear in konsole when pressing tab etc.?
<yorirou> i forgot to run the gstreamer's register program
<Tm_T> yorirou: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Tm_T> that too =)
<yorirou> robin: in the control panel
<Tm_T> _robin: in Konsole,
<Tm_T> _robin: settings -> Configure notifications
<_robin> ok thx
<Tm_T> don't thank until it's fixed ;)
<Tm_T> I'm not sure if that's defined there
<_robin> well it isn't :D
<DHGE> vendor: try creating a new konqueror profile
<vendor> DHGE: OK - So how do it make that the default profile? I.e.if I click on the Konqi Icon next to the K-Menu it opens that profile?
<DHGE> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror and setting in your konqi
<vendor> DHGE: That didn't help. Still the same behaviour. The address field is unfocused...
<_mats> Hi, I'm having some trouble with K3B. I'm not able to mount a DVD-RW (or DVD+RW) after burning. I need to restart my computer for it to work. No error messages, nothing... Also K3B cannot verify any written data because it ejects the dvd once first, and after that it won't work - tries to find the disk but doesn't. The data is written - one reboot and the disk works again =) Can someone give me a clue of what's going on? Kubuntu 5.10 with
<DHGE> THAT will not help - BUT you see that there *are* different profiles and then you get the idea how to create your own (I thought) ;-)
<Hattori> if i'm able to ping another pc of my network, why can't i open a web page?
<vendor> Oh. Well I know that there are different profiles. And I
<vendor> 'm pretty happy with the default one actually.
<DHGE> the default one does the focus thing not to your linking...
<vendor> But since I've updated to hoary the "Location"-Textfield-Thingy is now focused by default when I start up konqueror.
<vendor> Sorry, I have no idea how to change the focus behaviour in a profile.
<Juerd> vendor: Hi, the troubleshooting guide says I should ask you for replacement parts.
<DHGE> vendor: so do I - that is why I would create a NEW profile ...
<Juerd> vendor: Could you get me a replacement 1002844?
<vendor> Juerd: Are you some sort of BOFH?
<Juerd> vendor: No
<vendor> Then I have no idea what a replacement 1002844 is.
<DHGE> Hattori: ping www.heise.de
<Flixor-> question does anybody how the nx web companion works
<DHGE> if this does not work: firewall, router-settings ...
<Flixor-> because i installed it, but dont know what alese todo
<yorirou> thx for the help, i must go
<yorirou> byez
<paolo> how can i update my system?
<paolo> apt-get install update?
<andreas_> apt-get update
<andreas_> and then
<andreas_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<vendor> DHGE, Tm_T: Thanks for your help. It seems as if this is a known bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64868
<DHGE> vendor: interesting - esp. popular vote :-)
<_anibal> qual  o canal do brazil????
<_anibal> how connect   #ubuntu-br
<pointwood> /join #ubuntu-br
<_anibal> thank
<andreas_> hehe
<pointwood> :)
<chaos> how can I run a windows program on my Kubuntu Linux OS
<Tm_T> wine
<Tm_T> chaos: but ehat you need to run?
<Tm_T> what
<hara> or buy crossover office
<chaos> wat do mean by "run"
<Tm_T> or use linux apps
<chaos> where do I get more applications for Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> chaos: what windows program you need to run in linux?
<chaos> game dics
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> not a good idea
<Tm_T> get a console
<Tm_T> linux is not "the game kids environment"
<Tm_T> though you get many games to linux too
<chaos> sorry..I just wondering
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> ok, I'm off ->
<chaos> Where do I find these games?
<ty> bye
<Vivaldi> hello
<Vivaldi> i'd like to know why i can't login as root
<osh_> Vivaldi: it's disabled
<Vivaldi> how can i change the things then??
<osh_> Vivaldi: sudo
<Vivaldi> i have to setup the network..etc.. the system manager asks for root password and it's disabled? it has no sense
<rev> take your main account password
<Vivaldi> what do you mean?
<osh_> what system manager? and are you sure it doesn't ask for your password?
<Vivaldi> "main account" could you define it?
<osh_> Vivaldi: the one you login to the system with.
<Vivaldi> osh_, i said that the application asks for root password, but it can't let me login
<Vivaldi> i also tried with the user account
<Vivaldi> nothing
<Vivaldi> is it possible to know why ?
<osh_> what application? webmin? usermin?
<Vivaldi> it's the fourth time it happens
<Vivaldi> four installations
<Vivaldi> osh_, the ones you can access through the menu in the panel
<Vivaldi> i have two damn users in the system: root and Vivaldi. i tried to give the password ,but nothing
<Vivaldi> it's the fourth time it happens on two different systems / hardware
<Vivaldi> i have never been able to use kubuntu
<Vivaldi> never
<osh_> funny, it asks me for my password, not the root one.
<dashinho> cool down Vivaldi
<Vivaldi> ok ok
<Vivaldi> i chose the expert installation with shadow passoword support. does this help?
<osh_> Vivaldi: what happens if you write sudo -v in a console?
<dashinho> Hello... I have a weird problem with Firefox and Kubuntu (not quite sure if this happens on gnome)... when I try to open a site with flash it freezes, I can't do anything. I installed the flash plugin for mozilla but that didn't work. It also randomly freezes on any site after like 10minutes. Any idea of what may be happening here?
<Vivaldi> osh_, i would have to reboot in kubuntu and tell you that and reboot again here
<jakykong> ok ... probably a stupid question ... i have a folder on my desktop somehow that has root permissions only ... can't delete it using konqueror ... so i need to use the command line. it has lots of sub-directories, so using a combination of rm and rmdir is SLOW. does anyone know of an rmdir-like command that will remove the whole brach of the file tree rather then just the single directory specified if its empty?
<Vivaldi> jakykong, rm -rf <namedir>
<jakykong> -rf? didn't see that when i typed --help ... (or -r or -f)
<jakykong> k thanks
<osh_> jakykong: be careful with the -f flag. that's force and could cause you grief if you're not careful.
<jakykong> yep, will do. i can garauntee that this particular directory isn't going to cause me grief :-)
<jakykong> thanks again
<Vivaldi> jakykong, are you using kubuntu? you may want to do "rm -rf /" as root, since probably you cant use it like me
<Vivaldi> jakykong, i am kidding
<jakykong> heh
<osh_> jakykong: I'm just saying that -r and -f in combination could delete your whole homedir if mistype something. You could start konq with sudo and have a root-konq...
<robotgeek> jakykong: don't do that!
<dashinho> any idea on my problem?
<osh_> jakykong: many of us have deleted things using rm -rf in an improper way.
<jakykong> well, it worked perfectly :-)
<Vivaldi> so...is there any idea about my problem which keeps repeating everytime i install kubuntu?
<jakykong> tried sudo konqueror ... never managed to get it open ... don't know why
<Vivaldi> jakykong, hheheheh yeah i see
<rev> Vivaldi: did you try setting a root password with "sudo passwd" and use this one for the panel?
<osh_> Vivaldi: I've never seen that problem. For me it's always my normal password. Only time it asked for "root" was in webmin and that's not even a part of kubuntu. (its in uni/multiverse I think)
<Vivaldi> rev, i can do whatever you suggest, really. i just wonder why these problems only happen to me (and jakykong)
<jakykong> i use root all the time :-) just whenever i would use sudo konqueror, it would give me a bunch of errors like "Error: '/tmp/kde-jack' is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0." and such and then quits
<Vivaldi> did you install kubuntu with "expert"?
<MIsTeRIoZ> hi
<MIsTeRIoZ> I have one question
<jakykong> uh ... i just used the default installer ... (don't remember anything about expert)
<MIsTeRIoZ> I have big problem
<robotgeek> MIsTeRIoZ: ask (as long as it's not too hard :) )
<Vivaldi> it might be a problem in expert mode
<MIsTeRIoZ> i've just installed kubuntu
<MIsTeRIoZ> and my eth0 does not work in my netwokr
<jakykong> something tells me if i came across an expert mode option then i'd probably not want to select it (at least until i knew more about linux)
<MIsTeRIoZ> and my eth0 does not work in my netwokr
<MIsTeRIoZ> ifconfig gives everything as it should
<MIsTeRIoZ> but my eth0 does not ping other computers in network
<MIsTeRIoZ> ???
<MIsTeRIoZ> lspci also recognizes the lan card
<MIsTeRIoZ> and everything is ok
<jakykong> ok .... i'm obviousely no expert, but let me see if i can help ... first off, what error messages are you getting? (and what did you do to get them?)
<MIsTeRIoZ> anyone????
<jakykong> MisTeRioz: my last message :-)
<jakykong> Gladly i'll do my best to help you (though for me... i'm a noob myself so i might or might not be able to figure it out :-) but i'll try my best)
<jakykong> did you get any error messages?
<no0tic> hi
<no0tic> how can I make ipod kioslave work?
<Insomniac-> what is /debootstrap and can i safely remove it?
<EauTisse> hi, I have "ne io=0x300 irq=10" in /etc/modules .... if I look at the IRQ list in Kinfocenter I see ne2000 on *both* IRQ 10 & 11
<EauTisse> what's causing this ?
<zokidimovski> hi again
<zokidimovski> little help here plaese
<zokidimovski> my network card does not ping other computers in the network
<zokidimovski> and the card is configured during the installation
<zokidimovski> and everything is ok
<zokidimovski> and when it's pluged into a swich or hub the switch or the hub does not show that is connected
<zokidimovski> and I dont get this problem in mandriva
<zokidimovski> or gentoo
<zokidimovski> they work just fine
<zokidimovski> ideas?
<rev> zokidimovski: is the network interface brought up correctly? check ifconfig
<zokidimovski> yes it is
<zokidimovski> is shows the ip as I configured it
<Insomniac-> lights on hub/nic on?
<zokidimovski> off
<Insomniac-> cable problem most likely
<zokidimovski> not
<zokidimovski> I'm connected to it right now
<zokidimovski> on my mandriva
<zokidimovski> no problems
<Insomniac-> hmm
<ClayG> other nodes turned on?
<zokidimovski> what nodes?
<ClayG> The ones that "aren't responding"
<zokidimovski> wait I dont understand you quite well
<ClayG> and something that has messed me up a time or two: are you certain you are pinging the right IP's of the other nodes(computers connected to a network)
<zokidimovski> no I'm not pinging them
<zokidimovski> at all
<zokidimovski> the network card is configured
<zokidimovski> but does not work
<ClayG> ahh what did you mean when you said " my network card does not ping other computers in the network"
<zokidimovski> ok
<Hattori> if uname -r is "2.6.12-9-386" and uname -m is "i686" something is wrong?
<Hattori> i should install the 2.6.12-9-686 instead?
<ClayG> Nah
<zokidimovski> my computer does not ping other computers
<ClayG> Isn't one the kernel version and the other the classifiction of your machine?
<ClayG> zokidimovski: type ping clayg
<zokidimovski> ping clayd
<Hattori> ya
<zokidimovski> ping clayg
<ClayG> er /ping clayg (lol i think)
<ClayG> hahah
<Hattori> shouldn't be the same?
<ClayG> ok
<zokidimovski> sorry
<ClayG> you pinged me
<zokidimovski> yes but I'm not in kubuntu
<ClayG> Hattori try uname -a
<zokidimovski> when I'm in kubuntu I dont have network connection
<ClayG> Hattori: I get Linux oldman 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Nov 18 11:51:02 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hattori_> Linux xxx 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hattori_> and is ok ?
<ClayG> You dont get the lights?
<rev> Hattori: your hardware is i686 and you are running an i386 kernel...thats no problem though because i686 is compatible to i386
<Hattori_> ic
<Hattori_> but wouldn't bemore efficient to install 686?
<rev> yes, maybe :)
<ClayG> I wonder what change they made during the 80386's that was signifigant
<zokidimovski> no I dont get the lighrs
<zokidimovski> no I dont get the lights
<ClayG> I know that some of the stuff is technology from even the XT days (8088/8086)
<ClayG> That sucks zokidimovski at least you get connectivity though. I rather have that an no lights., then lights and no connectivity
<ClayG> heck maybe a led light is burned out
<ClayG> have you reset/recylcled the modem to see?
<Hattori_> and how to install 686 version?
<Hattori_> atm i'm doing dit-upgrade
<ClayG> ;)
<Hattori_> atm i'm doing dist-upgrade
<zokidimovski> nope thats not the problem
<zokidimovski> Hattori_ you dont have to do anything because what you want to do is irellevant
<zokidimovski> you wont change anything
<zokidimovski> that's the arch of the cpu
<zokidimovski> x86 technology
<Hattori_> lol
<zokidimovski> so nobody with idea what can be the problem why I dont get any kind of connectivity in kubuntu
<zokidimovski> ?
<rev> Hattori_: apt-cache search linux-image  ....pick one and do apt-get install <yourcedicision> ;-)
<Xemanth^> is it possible to use Sarge packages in Breezy?
<ClayG> man my back is killing me
<ClayG> time for some medicine guys
<ClayG>    ........     o==========o
<ClayG> much better
<DsM> is Riddell here?
<rev> zokidimovski: what does "dmesg| grep eth" tell you? paste it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ClayG> Xemanth: using non ubuntu packages has screwed me on a few occasions
<ClayG> and you would think wouldnt be a problem. but it has for me
<Riddell> DsM: hi
<zokidimovski> ok i'll restart now and check
<zokidimovski> see you soon
<ClayG> gimme a shell and I'll take a look
<DsM> Riddell: would you happen to know of a faster rsync server than rsync://releases.ubuntu.com/releases ??? i have been downloading all night and have only gotten like 11 iso's .... it doesnt seem to be going that fast... i know i could download faster on my end
<Riddell> DsM: that's the definitive server for CDs, maybe other mirrors offer rsync I'm not sure
<Riddell> DsM: mirrorservice.org will, but they won't be right up to date for at release time
<DsM> ahhhh
<DsM> ok
<DsM> just out of couriosity... what is the .pool folder for?
<Riddell> DsM: I think that's something to do with letting mirrors get CDs before the masses do, you'd need to ask mirror@ubuntu.com
<Riddell> mirrors@ubuntu.com rather
<DsM> yeah havent recieved a responce from that... .except the auto responce... in the week i have been thinking about doing this
<Riddell> DsM: let me know when you have a complete set and I'll add you to the kubuntu.org/download.php page
<DsM> ok
<Riddell> DsM: the dude you want is znarl on IRC
<Snake__> Any wireless gurus avalible?
<_P_> hi all
<_P_> riddel : why your deb rebuild are not in repo yet?
<_P_> i rebuilded 24 hours ago but others deb are there not yours
<_P_> knemo, kcpuload, knetload ....
<_P_> Riddell:  :)
<_P_> *you
<Riddell> _P_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/knemo/0.3.1-4/
<Riddell> i386 buildd is not playing nice
<zokidimovski> hej
<zokidimovski> here I am backt
<zokidimovski> this is what I get in dmesg for eth
<zokidimovski> [   20.004466]  skge addr 0xfeaf8000 irq 19 chip Yukon-Lite rev 9
<zokidimovski> [   20.004466]  skge addr 0xfeaf8000 irq 19 chip Yukon-Lite rev 9
<zokidimovski> [   20.004554]  skge eth0: addr 00:11:d8:8b:09:16
<zokidimovski> [   58.774049]  skge eth0: enabling interface
<rev> seems ok to me, strange :] 
<_snake> Any wireless gurus avalible?
<_snake> Or anyone that knows how to get a card to connect? I have the device installed already
<_snake> Helppp :(
<hussam> Is there anyway to check if the files installed using apt-get are intact? something like windows' system file checker
<rev> _snake: I don't know wireless configuration...but did you read iwconfig manual?
<_snake> WOO I GOT WIRELESS WORKING!!!!
* _snake l337 now!
<_snake> lol
<_snake> I got it!
<_snake> WOO!
<VincentMX> hi
<rev> hah, cool down :-)
<LacertaII> hello
<_snake> I had to do a dhclient wlan0
<VincentMX> what have you got, _snake?
<_snake> Wireless working
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> :D
<VincentMX> why does kubuntu use USplash instead of BootSplash? BootSplash has much more bling bling and is very pimp as well
<slow-motion> hallo
<LacertaII> i need to get internet to my linux machine through winXP, can you give some hints?
<VincentMX> much more colors and stuff
<VincentMX> LacertaII, do you use your winXP box as router then?
<rev> LacertaII: if ICS is set up correctly ... do "route add default gw <yourwinXPip>" and dont forget to add your nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<VincentMX> anybody knows why kubuntu doesn't use BootSplash?
<_snake> How would I set up modprobe to add ndiswrapper on boot??
<bam_> where do i stop kde from opening a mounted device in a winow on my desktop
<rev> _snake: I would just add the module to /etc/modules
<_snake> How would I do that tho?
<_snake> sudo cp /etc/ndiswrapper /etc/module?
<rev> open /etc/modules in your favorite text editor and add the module name below the others
<_snake> oh...so ndiswrapper?
<rev> yes
<_snake> Thanks :)
<_snake> brb guys, I wanna restart and check this
<hrfurra> Hi. Is there some way to find out if a printer is availible to remote machines through the cups webgui?
<jahshua> hi
<jahshua> im trying
<jahshua> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<jahshua> but it say command not found
<hrfurra> Whenever I try to use the kcontrol to connect is sais something about remote cups not running, but it is...
<hugelmopf> jahshua: try "sudo kwrite /etc/modprobe.d/aliases"
<hugelmopf> jahshua: gedit is installed on a ubuntu installation, but not on kubuntu. so replace it with kwrite, whereever you read it.
<DjDarkman> hy
<hugelmopf> hrfurra: i think in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf there is an option "Listen" which is set to 127.0.0.1
<jahshua> i got an error
<jahshua> alias net-pf-10 off
<rev> is there a way to get hardware accelaration working under 2.6.15 for ATI cards?
<jahshua> woops
<jahshua> here
<jahshua> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-username" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<jahshua> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<hugelmopf> jahshua: then try a console editor: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<rev> jahshua: ignore this error, kwrite should work
<jahshua> ok cool
<jahshua> thanks
<hugelmopf> hrfurra: does this help you?
<jahshua> and does x-chat come on the kubuntu install  ?
<jahshua> or only konversation
<rev> Im using dapper and x-chat isn't installed by default
<_snake> I just found my new bestfriend
<jahshua> can i install it from the repository ?
<_snake> apropos command lol
<rev> jahshua: apt-get install xchat
<jahshua> in console ?
<rev> yes
<jahshua> cool
<jahshua> thanks :)
<hugelmopf> jahshua: sudo before that
<jahshua> k
<jahshua> should it ask for my pass when i hit sudo ?
<rev> jahshua: yup
<jahshua> it didnt
<hugelmopf> thats ok.
<rev> jahshua: you sudo'ed before? :-)
<jahshua> yes
<jahshua> when you hit exit that logs you out right
<hugelmopf> errr, i mean: you entered "sudo apt-get install xchat", right?
<jahshua> oh
<jahshua> no
<jahshua> haha
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> i will now
<jahshua> sorry
<Xemanth^> jahshua:  sudo -s asks password, after that you are in root mode, you can do there apt-get thingie too ;)
<rev> hm, how do I set firefox to my default browser in kde?
<_snake> umm uh oh guys
<_snake> I cant turn on my num lock
<_snake> lol
<_snake> I guess the alt chars wont work here anyway...
<DocTomoe> !downgrade
<DocTomoe> Is ubotu down or something?
<DJ_Mer_> DocTomoe: he won't answer me either
<DJ_Mer_> i think i killed him last night.
<_snake> lol
<_snake> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.11 paused
<_snake> Ah crap...thats right
<_snake> lol
<Xemanth^> :D
<DocTomoe> darn ... I know ubotu can tell me how to downgrade to breezy ... anyone else in here with that knowledge?
<manveru> downgrade?
<_snake> hes on dapper probly
<DocTomoe> jepp. dapper -> breezy.
<DocTomoe> Me and my dumb ideas, I know ;)
<_snake> are you kidding me!
<rev> change dapper to breezy in sources.list and PIN breezy packages to a higher priority? dunno :D
<_snake> I typed the wrong user name in kopete, and now i cant do anything with it
<_snake> grrr
<_snake> ah there we go
<DocTomoe> rev .. and if you can tell me that how priority thing works, I  have been helped ;)
<stefano> hey guys
<rev> DocTomoe: man apt_preferences
<stefano> i need help with a bashscript
<DocTomoe> ah, good old man
<_snake> bashscript?
<LeeJunFan> DocTomoe: look at this also http://www.miketaylor.org.uk/tech/wxinmfpl/debian.html#1.9
<Reby> hello
<Reby> any french people here ?
<stefano> heres what i want to do: i want to run a command with a specific parameter which should be read from a file in a loop. the first one the command should be run with the first word from the file as a parameter, the second turn should use the second line and so on
<rev> _snake: got numlock set? :D
<stefano> sorry for my bad typing
<stefano> do yer know a way to do this _snake?
<_snake> stefano: no sorry, im in the same boat, I need to do something close to that lol
<DocTomoe> rev, LeeJunFan : thanks, this seems to work :)
<stefano> hehe
<ubotu> DocTomoe: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DocTomoe> oh, ubotu is back!
<stefano> i tried to hack a password via try&error,andnow i found out it does not actually constist of numbers only
<_snake> rev: I cant, im on a laptop so i need to do Shift+Scroll Lock
<_snake> and my scroll locks not working either
<_snake> Caps lock does tho! :)
<Reby> any one can give me an url to make install amule under kubuntu please
<stefano> czessi.net
<stefano> i guess
<stefano> or, wait, type sudo apt-get install amule
<stefano> this should work
<DocTomoe> Reby: last time I checked, amule was in the reps
<stefano> yes here too
<DocTomoe> [actually, I searched for bittorrent ;] 
<Reby> ok i test
<stefano> Doc, do you know anything bout bashscripts?
<DocTomoe> stefano: not that much,
<_snake> How do you do a system update?
<_snake> Like to kubuntu
<_snake> !KDE 3.5
<ubotu> _snake: I don't know
<_snake> grrrr
<djk_> !kde3.5
<ubotu> methinks kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<_snake> Wtf good are you.
<_snake> lol
<DocTomoe> _snake: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_snake> thanks m8
* DocTomoe is awa for dinner
<rev> don't forget to do "apt-get update" before
<_snake> ja
<fatejudger> I hate my Xbox 360
<callie> y?
<Xemanth^> :D
<fatejudger> callie: someone offered 1k for it
<fatejudger> callie: in the line I was in
<Xemanth^> fatejudger: and why do you say that in Kubuntu channel? :P
<fatejudger> I was on my way to #kopete
<fatejudger> #kubuntu is the first channel that pops up in Konversation
<Insomniac-> fatejudger: why didn't you sell it?
<callie> you can change that fatejudger
<fatejudger> my friend said that he would kick my ass if I did
<callie> lol
<fatejudger> and he probably wouldn't have spoken to me
<Insomniac-> kick his ass and pocket that profit
<callie> :D
<fatejudger> yeah, he wanted to do a 360 LAN
<callie> sounds like a plan
<Insomniac-> can't make money any faster than that :)
<fatejudger> I would have made 600 dollars in profit
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> I was there all night
<fatejudger> and all day yesterday
<Insomniac-> so what
<callie> im waiting for the xbox prices to crash, the original ones that is
<fatejudger> since 2 PM yesterday
<Insomniac-> that's 600 dollars for 2 days of standing around
<fatejudger> callie: lol
<fatejudger> callie: ebay?
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: 18 hours
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: and it was about 40 degrees out
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: and it was pouring rain
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: pouring
<callie> fatejudger: perhaps, but a new one will cost around 70 soon
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: I was lucky to be one of the 10 people under the eve
<Insomniac-> fatejudger: i would've sold it and bought another one a few weeks later
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: same here
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: but he would have been pissed
<Insomniac-> so what it's your money
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: true, but then he wouldn't have spoken to me
<Insomniac-> than he's an asshole (:
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: and probably would have hit my every time he came over
<Insomniac-> then*
<EauTisse> hi, I have "ne io=0x300 irq=10" in /etc/modules .... if I look at the IRQ list in Kinfocenter I see ne2000 on *both* IRQ 10 & 11
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: he would have still hung out with me, he just would be pissed all the time
<EauTisse> is there a problem with my setup ?
<fatejudger> I didn't feel like listening to it
<fatejudger> I felt really bad for the person in front of me, who didn't want an Xbox, but was just there to keep someone company
<Insomniac-> see
<fatejudger> she could have gotten a ticket
<fatejudger> and just sold it
<Insomniac-> that's what real friends do
<fatejudger> lol
<EauTisse> sorry for the spam, I just disconnected myself by mistake ...
<EauTisse> hi, I have "ne io=0x300 irq=10" in /etc/modules .... if I look at the IRQ list in Kinfocenter I see ne2000 on *both* IRQ 10 & 11
<fatejudger> they were sisters I think
<fatejudger> it's different
<Insomniac-> not whine about what you do with your money :)
<fatejudger> the bummer about it is, I'm just pissed
<fatejudger> I'm pissed at not having 600 more dollars
<fatejudger> I'm pissed at my friend
<fatejudger> and I'm pissed at my Xbox 360
<fatejudger> for reminding me of the money I could have made
<Insomniac-> lesson learned
<Insomniac-> (:
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: why didn't you get an Xbox 360 and sell it?
<rev> EauTisse: well, does the nic work?
<EauTisse> something wrong with the Xbox 360 ?
<Insomniac-> i'm not in the usa
<Insomniac-> and i don't care about the xbox
<DsM> anyone here familure with ndiswrapper?
<EauTisse> rev: yes, everything seems ok ....
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: that sucks
<Insomniac-> no i like it here (:
<fatejudger> EauTisse: it could have made me 600 dollars
<fatejudger> EauTisse: that's what's wrong with it
<rev> EauTisse: so wheres so problem? ;D
<EauTisse> rev: I'm just concerned that maybe something actually is very wrong under the hood
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: where do you live?
<Insomniac-> netherlands
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: eww, socialism
<EauTisse> rev: paranoid, I guess
<EauTisse> rev: also, it could explain performance issues
<Insomniac-> at least we *have* healthcare
<Insomniac-> (:
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: yeah, and pay about twice as much for it
<EauTisse> rev: (imagine, if the card inteerupts on two IRQs instead of one)
<Insomniac-> service costs money
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: government wastes it
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: look at Canada, you'll be like them soon
<DsM> im having a problem with my wlan0.... installed ndiswrapper-utils and installed the driver... modprobed it.. and it is present and correct driver
<Insomniac-> better to waste it on healthcare than on wars
<Insomniac-> (:
<DsM> when i try to enable it in KDE it doesnt work
<DsM> anyone have any ideas?
<DsM> it doesnt error or anything.... just says enabled... the nclicks right bakc to disabled
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: would have costed less for the war if we weren't such pussies
<EauTisse> DsM: heh, same problem here, I'm curious to see what will come out of your request for help
<DsM> EauTisse: you are having the same issue eh?
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: my friend, who was with me during the Xbox 360 console release
<DsM> there has to be a step we are missing
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: he just told me his Xbox was messed up
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: it has a big crack in the faceplate
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: and the USB plate
<EauTisse> DsM: well something like that ... I can enable the wlan0 but then never select it as default gateway
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: he's getting it fixed via overnight shipping
<Insomniac-> fatejudger: sucks
<rev> EauTisse: what happens if you load it with irq=11?
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: yeah, tell me about it, I should open up mine
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: or check ebay.com ...
<EauTisse> rev: well, the jumpers on the ISA card don't let me select IRQ 11
<EauTisse> rev: and that's where it's all made a bit complex ... the card has jumpers to select between a forced IRQ or one discovered through PnP
<_snake> hey how do you restart the xconsole or whatever its called?
<_snake> know hwat im talking about anyone?
<EauTisse> Rev: I have the feeling that the jumpers are declaring 10 then PnP in the OS loading allocates 11 as well !
<_snake> it shuts down the GUI and brings you back to the log in screen w/o retarting your whole PC
<EauTisse> rev: and if I try to use the jumper setting that says "let PnP do its thing" ... then the card is not recognised
<EauTisse> rev: I've tried all sorts of combinations :-(
<rev> hm
<EauTisse> rev: I remember a long time ago on Mandrake there was this toolkit for doing PnP on ISA slots (my situation) .... is there something similar on Ubuntu ?
<EauTisse> pnptools ?
<rev> I do not find anything related to isa pnp in ubuntu repositories
<rev> http://www.roestock.demon.co.uk/isapnptools/
<rev> ;)
<EauTisse> rev: heh, good ol' google, no ?
<Hattori> !wifi
<Hattori> ?wifi
<rev> I knew there was a tool called isapnp.... I last used it more than 4 years ago though
<stefano> guys how can i use "cat" to output a specific line from a file?
<EauTisse> rev: same here, on that Mandrake distro
<EauTisse> rev: thanks for the sympathetic ear !
<EauTisse> I'll go look at athat
<stefano> anyone?
<swaroop> stefano: use `sed -n` or `cat file | head -n | tail -1`. Substitute `n` appropriately
<stefano> thank you man
<swaroop> stefano: welcome
<_snake> wtf man did i miss something on setting up MP3s??
<_snake> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.11 paused
<DJ_Mer_> _snake: you are always a step behind foo
<_snake> like I did the gstreamer thing
<_snake> but it still wont work
<stefano> another question: how can i find out how many lines there are in a specific file?
<rev> cat <file>| wc -l
<stefano> lotsa thx :)
<Snake__> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.11 paused
<Snake__> Damn it!
<Hattori> if it says: can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build
<Hattori> how can i fix it without internet access?
<rev> Snake__: install xmms and be happy ;D
<Snake__> Does xmms come with it?
<Snake__> Cuz I love xmms
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> (on knoppix I did anyway)
<Hattori> if it says: can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build
<Hattori> how can i fix it without internet access?
<glitch> If you like xmms, try beep-media-player
<glitch> "bmp"
<glitch> it's basically an updated fork of XMMS
<hrfurra> Whee, now my printer works. Just disable the "only listen to localhost" and it works fine. :-)
<Snake__> ok
<stefano> how can i express "LIMIT=cat /usr/local/bin/crack | wc - l" the right way?
<stefano> (in /bin/sh)
<rev> LIMIT=`cat /usr/local/bin/crack | wc -l`  (just a guess :D)
<stefano> are these apostrophs or accents?
<rev> accents
<stefano> mkay thanks
<stefano> i'll give it a try :)
<Hattori> if it says: can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build
<Hattori> how can i fix it without internet access?
<Snake__> Can anyone tell me how I can excecute a couple of commands on start up?
<bam_> where is the "templates" located for creating new doc's on desktop
<glitch> Snake__: startup of the computer, or of KDE?
<odin> How do you make a beep from the console?
<Snake__> KDE I guess....
<hrfurra> Snake__: Write a script and put it in /etc/init.d/yourscript then symlink /etc/rc.X/SXXyourscript to /etc/init.d/yourscript. The X's are numbers.
<Hattori> is my question stupid or u're just ignoring me for fun?
<hrfurra> The rc.X script is the runlevel you want to run it in, the SXX is when in the boot-order.
<Snake__> I just want to set it to disable my eth0 and activate my wlan0
<bam_> you can do that in network settings
<rev> Hattori: who is "it" in it says?
<Snake__> and have it connect to my server?
<Hattori> ndiswrapper "make" command
<Snake__> router**
<rev> I think you need the kernel-header package
<Hattori> how to install it without internet?
<bam_> yes
<rev> I don't know whether its on cd or not
<glitch> Snake__: setting up a startup script isn't hard
<bam_> admin mode
<glitch> but it takes a few steps
<Hattori> can u give me the first line of your source.list?
<Snake__> glitch can I PM you?
<Hattori> the cd one
<glitch> Snake__: sure
<rev> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.04 _Dapper Drake_ - Alpha i386 (20051214)] / dapper main restricted
<rev> this one if for dapper though ;P
<Hattori> ah
<Hattori> need breezy one
<Chousuke> apt-setup :p
<Chousuke> if you want to add cds to your sources, that is
<bam_> snake, just goto network settings
<bam_> my wifi autoconnects everytime I start my laptop
<yikes> how do format external usb hd to reiserfs
<bam_> if my network isnt there it disable the card
<rev> yikes: mkreiserfs /dev/sda1 i.e. (again just a guess heh...)
<yikes> rev: lol thanks i will try
<yikes> rev: it worked ! thanks
<glitch> if you need to run a sudo'ed command at startup
<glitch> you can't put it in an /etc/inid.d/ script right?
<glitch> I'm a fedora core guy, so I'd assume those scripts run as root
<glitch> but I'm not sure exactly how that works when "there is no root"
<rev> there is a root...only user login isn'nt permitted
<glitch> ahh
<glitch> so those init.d scripts run as root, and you don't need to sudo your commands in the scripts?
<rev> and this can easy be changed when you do "sudo passwd"
<rev> glitch: yes i think so
<rjm101> Hello to the room
<glitch> okay
<glitch> I know this is a little offtopic
<glitch> but I've got one last christmas gift to get for my dad
<glitch> he loves RPGs
<jahshua> hey i just rebooted, and recieved an error in the boot text..shortly after it detected my network i got an error that said Temporary failure in name resolution.  anyone know what this might mean?
<glitch> I was looking for a good chan
<glitch> but I'm out of practice with IRC
<glitch> can anyone recommend great RPGs for PS2 or PSX, or a good chan/server to ask this q in?
<Snakee> Hey guys
<Snakee> glitch: i got it workin
<Snakee> thanks anywhpos
<Snakee> anywhos*
<glitch> Snakee: awesome
<Snake__> Is anyone elses kopete not connecting to yahoo?
<DJ_Mer_> Snake__: i use gaim...
<Snake__> lol
<fatdave> hello all.  quick question.  how do I tell what video drives i'm running?
<swaroop> Snake__: kopete works fine for me with yahoo
<swaroop> fatdave: err, browse to media:/ in konqueror ?
<Snake__> hmm ok
<fatdave> swaroop:  do you know if kubuntu installs the latest nvidia drivers?  ot do you have to do that by yourself
<Snake__> glitch: how do I install skins for bmp?
<swaroop> fatdave: http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/linux-gaming-part-4-installing-nvidia.html
<callie> i had to fatdave
<fatdave> thank you guys :)
<callie> it was straight forward though, did it through adept
<glitch> Snake__: lol - you know, I've never tried
<Snake__> glitch: damn
<Snake__> Its so ugly...I must put this skin on it!
<callie> or if you use gnome fatdave  you can use synaptic
<glitch> Snake__: I imagine you'd just download them to ~/.bmp/Skins/
<Snake__> glitch:  where do program files install to?!
<glitch> Snake__: when program files install, you usually get a "configuration and data" directory under your home dir that begins with a "." like .gaim .bmp etc...
<Snake__> hmm I didntget anything like that..
<glitch> Snake__:
<glitch> Snake__: try this - cd to your home dir (~) then cd to .bmp
<Snake__> That all worked
<glitch> cool
<Snake__> im in the skin dir, but I dont understand why would the files install hidden??
<Snake__> (yay it works)
<Snake__> lol
<glitch> Snake__: application data folders generally begin with a "." which hides them from normal system stuff so that it doesn't all "clog up" your home dir
<z0idberg> Is there any news on gstreamer 0.10 for Breezy?
<glitch> Snake__: but all the files are really in your home dir, so when you back that up, you get everything, including the config of all your favorite progs
<Snake__> glitch:  thats fine, but I dont understand...how would I get into the files then, if im not getting a .<whatever> on the page
<Snake__> I dont see any .<whatevers>
<glitch> ls -lA will show you everything, including hidden dirs
<Snake__> ALright
<Snake__> Thanks
<Snake__> thats all I need :
<Snake__> man linux is godly
<callie> all it needs is some better game support
<callie> i'd be sold then
<Snake__> ya
<glitch> its funny
<glitch> theres some good linux games
<Snake__> Better game support, and easier wireless/video card install
<glitch> but they just don't get much press
<callie> there are some great games
<Snake__> thats all I ask for
<callie> but i mean from the commercial sector
<Snake__> UT04
<glitch> wifi is getting better - it used to be a nightmare
* Snake__ headbangs
<Snake__> I know glitch, im not a total n00b, I tried on...what was that OS Called...
<callie> i just wish that it wasnt just limited to 2 or 3 software houses
<Snake__> the one before hoary
<rev> all I need is scummvm and good old scumm games :] 
<glitch> breezy
<glitch> lol scummvm is awesome
<callie> summvm?
<callie> thats a mouthfull
<callie> lol
<Snake__> no glitch the OS before hoary
<callie> if only battlefield 2 was on linux
<rev> warty?
<glitch> ahh
<glitch> lol
<Snake__> ahhh yes thats it
<Snake__> God...
<callie> might try americas army on linux though
<Snake__> I wanted to kill myself with that Wifi
<Snake__> AA is cool on linux, but I couldn't get the sound to work
<callie> damn
<callie> what card you got Snake__ ?
<glitch> http://scummvm.sourceforge.net./
<Snake__> sound?
<Snake__> Or video?
<callie> sound
<Snake__> Integrated
<Snake__> AC 97
<Snake__> Junk :)
<callie> yeah, but well supported junk
<Snake__> Indeed
<z0idberg> if all games were developed in opengl, porting them to linux wouldn't be that hard... and i agree on the drivers, especially ati.
<callie> my M audio delta 44 on the other hand is not so easily installed
<Snake__> Ya and I got a 9600 all in wonder
<Snake__> that was a bitch.
<rev> ati drivers..well..is it possible to get hardware acceleration with 2.6.15 kernel?
<callie> Nvidia install was very simple in kubuntu
<callie> not like it used to be at all
<Snake__> nvidia supports linux now lol
<Snake__> I dont understand what is so hard about writing one more driver for linux
<Snake__> is it really that complex??
<glitch> binary drivers still frighten me
<callie> the finer points are a little beyond me
<glitch> I'm happy with my crappy old ati card and the open source drivers
<callie> all i  know is that it works well
<glitch> there's nothing that hard about it for the companies, but open sourcing the drivers would "expose trade secrets" in their eyes
<Snake__> I got kubuntu on my laptop now, windows crashed and deleted all my stuff, that was the last straw
<Snake__> lol
<z0idberg> well, lets hope things change for the better with x.org 7.0
<callie> i know its blasphemous but i wish MSN messenger was better supported
<glitch> so they develop and compile them themselves, and inevitably screw things up a bit
<Snake__> lol
<fatdave> ok.  i think I installed the nvidia drivers, but now I can't go to a 1440x900 resolution
<rev> I don't get ati drivers to work with 2.6.15...and I cannot change the card since its a notebook
<glitch> be sure that you have the right modeline settings for that res in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* Snake__ misses the old days when the res was 800x600 and 1024x786
<glitch> heh
<fatdave> well, i see its trying to use it, but i'm not sure if there are modelines in there.  how do i figure out what the modeline is ?
<glitch> speaking as someone running in 1680 x 1050, I don't particualrly miss those days :)
<Snake__> now its 400000000x20000000
<rev> Im running 1680x1050 too, HP notebook ;D
<callie> anything less than 1600x1200 isnt worth it
<Snake__> Well my little 15" crt moniter cant support that so go to hell :)
<callie> lol
<glitch> I had a little trouble finding the modeline for my new monitor
<glitch> had to google
<callie> i just got a 19" trinitron for 22
<glitch> I wrote up the results here:
<glitch> http://www.glitchnyc.com/static/technology/gadgets/DellFP2.phblox
<callie> before i had a 14"
<Snake__> callie, is it LCD??
<callie> CRT
<callie> lcd is wack
<glitch> that's a strange res for a CRT
<callie> really glitch ? why?
<glitch> Those monitors do many resolutions well, so sticking with a standard (esp one that gets you more veritcal pixels) makes sense
<glitch> LCD's lock you into their "native res"
<z0idberg> nowadays, a lot of people seem to think 1280x1024 is 4:3 ratio :/
<glitch> and don't really look good above or below that res
<Snake__> Is there any way to change the little "K" in the corner?
<tvon|Desk> random Q from someone who hasn't used kde in a while... is there much (or anything) on the QT/KDE + Mono front?
<callie> Snake__: run control centre
<callie> i think you can change it from there
<Snake__> uhh command not found?
<glitch> every time someone mentions mono I want to scream "nooo, turn back, it's a M$ patent trap!"
<tvon|Desk> glitch: heh
<z0idberg> glitch: well, why don't you :)?
<callie> Snake__: no thats not the command, kcontrol is i think
<Snake__> oh lol roger that
<callie> soz, should have said that i guess
<Snake__> OOOooo pretty stuff to break!!
<callie> :DDDDD
<callie> enjoy, as you can see you can configure alot from there
<Snake__> What moron made the "redmond" splash screen....
<callie> lol
<callie> well, redmond is supposed to be a windows rip off i think
<Snake__> It is
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> thats why I asked
<callie> good for converting the non believers!!!!
<callie> mwuahahahahahaaaa
<Snake__> Meh
<callie> although i find the plank with a nail through it works just fine too
* callie huggles konversation
<glitch> gotta run - ttys, fatdave, good luck with the monitor
<Snake__> cya
<callie> ciao
<callie> so fatdave, how's it going with that?
<callie> ScummVM looks pretty nifty actually
<callie> brb
<Snake__> callie: thisis odd
<callie> wassup?
<Snake__> I cant change it
<callie> howcome?
<Snake__> I dont see any option to
<callie> hmmmmmmm, i wasnt sure if there was one, but if there is it would be there i think
<Snake__> "Linux: Set up your PC how YOU want it!"
<Snake__> ...
<Snake__> "KDE: Na...the K stays there"
<rev> lol
<DsM> ok im having issues with my wlan0
<Snake__> Hey I might be of help!
<Snake__> lol
<Knowerrors> To anyone running kde 3.5, I have a question...
<Snake__> DsM whats up?
<dclindsay> fire away
<DsM> ok i have correctly installed ndiswrapper and my drivers
<Snake__> ok
<jahshua> adept tells me that i have irssi installed, but i cant find it when i search for it, any tips ?
<DsM> hardware is present... but when i enable wlan0 in the GUI in KDE it enables for like 1/2 second then goes back to disabled
<Knowerrors> Im in the process of upgrading to kde 3.5, and it asks whether to use the new version of kdmrc or keep my old one, what should I do?
<Snake__> Mmmm sorry dsm, not sure
<DsM> i did everything the same as when i get it to work just fine in gnome
<dclindsay> kdm is the login manager
<callie> jahshua: /usr/bin/irssi
<DsM> i cannot find even a log where it would tell me whats up
<dclindsay> it's probably safe to use the new rc file for it
<Snake__> I believe the log is in your home directory
<Snake__> Thats where mine goes
<Snake__> Mines called wireless.log
<DsM> nope not there
<Snake__> hmm
<dclindsay> Knowerrors: have you done anything unusual with your window manager sessions files?
<callie> find it jahshua ?
<Snake__> Ya I dunno, i'm still a n00b, but after a day and a half of ndiswrapper, I know that pretty well
<Knowerrors> dclindsay: don't think so... like what?
<Snake__> sorry I cant help more
<jahshua> one min :)
<DsM> iwconfig shows it connected to my wireless network
<Snake__> !kde3.5
<jahshua> on the phone
<callie> thats why you cant find it then, learn to multi task
<callie> :P
<Snake__> DsM:  i dont know, sorry I cant be of more service
<dclindsay> Knowerrors: kdm is the login manager, the screen that comes up after you boot and before you go into kde, you generally have two choices of dm, or Display Manager, kdm, the kde version, and gdm, the gnome version
<Knowerrors> dclindsay: yeah, I know what kdm is, just don't know what you mean by doing something unusual to the wm session files ;)
<Snake__> well here we go...into kde 3.5
<rev> DsM: I had problem with the network settings GUI in KDE too, but with my cable lan...I edited /etc/network/interfaces manually ...and now it works fine
<Snake__> I gope I dont screw this up
<dclindsay> Knowerrors: oh
<Knowerrors> its cool though, I said to use the new kdmrc file
<Snake__> is 3.5 stable enough for a n00b?
<Knowerrors> gonna restart my kde session now to see how it went up to 3.5
<goldbrick> I'm using 3.5
<callie> it is for me Snake__
<Knowerrors> brb...
<goldbrick> Just fine
<Snake__> okay
<Snake__> is it better than 3.4?
<callie> very stable from what i can see
<Snake__> lol
<Knowerrors> Snake__: theres a couple issues doing the upgrade that you gotta know
<callie> have a look at the changelogs Snake__
<Knowerrors> but its much faster than 3.4
<goldbrick> Okay, quick question.  I already have linux installed, is it too late to add on WinXP and do the multiboot thing
<Snake__> well if theres issues...I dont think I want to deal with it
<Snake__> :)
<dclindsay> Knowerrors: shrug, some of the wm sessions need editing, like enlightenment, if you've done something unusual, you might need to make an adjustment, but i assume you didnt, so it should be fine
<callie> not if you back up your boot manager goldbrick
<goldbrick> callie: I have no idea how to do that :-/
<Knowerrors> and has better integration of superkaramba, kde also has options window that pops up like WinXP that asks what you want to do when you plug in a usb drive or put in a cd
<seaLne> anyone seen kmail behaving like this: http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/kmail.png not showing signed or encrypted mails?  i don't think its a missing package thing as i have the same packages at work as at home and its fine there
<Snake__> thats sweet
<Snake__> Knowerrors: what do I need to know before upgrade??
<callie> goldbrick: what do you use ?
<dclindsay> Knowerrors: personally, i use kde with gdm
<Knowerrors> dclindsay: nope... installed WM, fluxbox, and Mezzo/Symphony
<Knowerrors> not Enlightenment
<goldbrick> I think I'm using GRUB
<dclindsay> Knowerrors: gdm looks better and is more functional, imo
<callie> goldbrick: cool
<callie> hang on one sec
<goldbrick> callie: Could you suggest some google phrases to help figure out how to modify partions etc..
<dclindsay> under debian, e16 and e17 somehow dont make it into the session list, not sure under kubuntu, iv only been running it a couple days yet
<dclindsay> looks nice though
<Knowerrors> Snake__: unintstall metabar and ivman, make sure youve followed the instructions on the kubuntu site...
<Snake__> Im looking for instructions
<Snake__> I cant find any
<Knowerrors> Snake__: its on the kubuntu home page
<dclindsay> goldbrick: use gparted
<Snake__> oh I got that much
<callie> goldbrick: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-repair-corrupt-mbr-and-boot.html
<Snake__> I thought there was something else
<Knowerrors> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Snake__> ja
<callie> what are you wanting to do with partitions exactly?
<dclindsay> goldbrick: he wants to make an XP partition and install XP
<Snake__> Knowerrors: how do I know which prog to uninstall and stuff??
<Knowerrors> Snake__: then search by version number for 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1, and check all that are available for upgrade
<dclindsay> goldbrick: sorry, that was for callie
<goldbrick> Yeah
<callie> i know that
<Snake__> ><
<Snake__> This is confusing
<Snake__> lol
<callie> but from free space or old partitions or a new drive ?
<dclindsay> does the live cd have a recue mode that allows you to reinstall grub?
<Snake__> meh 3.5s not worth all this
<goldbrick> I'm going to need to repartion
<djk_> dclindsay: you can reinstall grub with your install-cd
<goldbrick> I don't think there's any free unpartitioned space
<dclindsay> there is also a a boot up manager that's pretty good
<goldbrick> I still have the Kubuntu DVD
<Knowerrors> Snake__: hehe, just wait a few more months for Dapper then, which will have kde 3.5
<Snake__> Thats what im gonna do
<jahshua> can  someone helpme to set ident in kubuntu for x chat
<Knowerrors> btw, I use Synaptic for package management, not Adept (which can't search by version number)
<jahshua> is it pidentd ?
<Snake__> Hey when dappers out...I can like...upgrade without uninstalling and reinstalling right??
<dclindsay> you can chroot from the DVD and dpkg-reconfigure grub, then
<dclindsay> after you've installed XP
<Knowerrors> Snake__: yeah, just use the cd as source if youre on dialup, or if on broadband you just upgrade from the repos
<Snake__> Joy
<goldbrick> that's because XP will nuke GRUB from mbr right?
<dclindsay> yes
<dclindsay> it will
<goldbrick> Will grub be able to detect the two OS'es ?
<callie> yes
<goldbrick> phew, That is nice
<callie> it does it automatically
<dclindsay> boot from the DVD after XP install, chroot to your hard drive and dpkg-reconfigure grub
<goldbrick> because I would have no clue how to do it manually
<Knowerrors> Snake__: if you want 3.5, just follow the website instuctions, then search for kde and check everything thats upgradeable, pretty easy and stable
<goldbrick> Okay, on the install prompt that the DVD gives me
<callie> grub-install /dev/hda would work too
<jahshua> can  someone tell me how to set ident in kubuntu for x chat
<Knowerrors> in Adept
<goldbrick> What do I do from there
<callie> it should be automatic, it just re instates itself
<callie> finds other operating systems etc
<callie> then reboot and voila
<goldbrick> chroot to my HD
<dclindsay> actually goldbrick
<callie> i only did it a week ago, was quite simple as i remember
<dclindsay> callie's method is a little better
<goldbrick> because the DVD gives me an install prompt and I don't want to reinstall
<dclindsay> boot the live mode
<dclindsay> so it runs from the dvd
<goldbrick> Ahh
<goldbrick> k
<dclindsay> open a terminal
<dclindsay> etc
<dclindsay> with callie's method you dont have to chroot
<callie> actually you would
<goldbrick> so do the live mode deal, then do grub-install /dev/hda
<callie> either way
<goldbrick> okay, next question
<callie> you still need to mount the old linuc partition and have read/write access
<callie> *linux
<goldbrick> How do I do that :-o
<dclindsay> oh, ok, then chroot to the harddrive, then run grub-install /dev/hda
<dclindsay> mkdir /mnt/something unique
<dclindsay> mkdir /mnt/something_unique
<AudioMove> i just installed shorewall, but all the files aint in /etc/shorewall/, this happened before, i know their somewhere else just cant find the directory to copy them over, anyone know the path?
<callie> goldbrick: did you check http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-repair-corrupt-mbr-and-boot.html its explains it very clearly and simply
<dclindsay> chroot /mnt/something_unique
<dclindsay> grub-install /dev/hda
<callie> brb, gonna grab a cuppa
<anth0ny> I am experiencing problems with network-connectiviy right after installing 5.10
<anth0ny> any ideas
<anth0ny> I used the integrated "KDE Network Admin tool"
<goldbrick> okie dokie
<dclindsay> is your eth0 up?
<dclindsay> or ppp0?
<anth0ny> It was first time booting the machine
<anth0ny> but after I changes the IP to static
<anth0ny> all interfaces remains down
<anth0ny> And the interfaces seems to be greyed out
<jahshua> can  someone tell me how to set ident in kubuntu for x chat
<dclindsay> anth0ny: open up koqueror
<anth0ny> even when I entered admin-mode
<anth0ny> koqueror?
<anth0ny> what can it do?
<goldbrick> The kernel is unable to re-read the partitiontables on the following devices:
<goldbrick> - /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<goldbrick> My last question is this. I've got gparted open and it's throwing this error
<rev> anth0ny: I had the same problem, I edited /etc/network/interfaces manually
<goldbrick> I think it's because I used LVM when installing Kubuntu
<anth0ny> rev: okay, I will try that
<anth0ny> thx
<Snake__> what prog can play videos out of the box?
<rev> uhm...vlc
<rev> if you mean without codec install
<Snake__> where can I get codec?
<Snake__> Well do I need them..
<Snake__> lol
<rev> vlc has many "builtin" codecs.. thats why I like it
<Snake__> ya I just seen that
<Snake__> this should work fine
<Snake__> wow 999 packages installed
<Hattori> hey
<Hattori> hwo can i set dns server on /etc/netwroks/interfaces ?
<Hattori> cause i'm able to ping with wlan0
<Hattori> but can't browse
<Hattori> maybe it's just a DNS server problem
<Hattori> anybody know?
<rev> add it to /etc/resolv.conf
<sqrek> hi i`ve got one question: how to repair this message in adept BROKEN INSTALL, i have some programs with it when i run update
<rev> anth0ny: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5884 example configuration for /etc/network/interfaces
<jahshua> what does sudo apt-get install pidentd  do in kubuntu
<jahshua> i tried it and it say package not found
<callie> sqrek: try apt-get clean
<callie> jahshua: it tries to download and install pidentd
<callie> but clearly its not there
<Hattori> rev: if the file doesn't exist, i should create it?
<bulio> can I install kubuntu, without the need to-insall?
<rev> uhm...it should exist
<Hattori> didn't =\
<jahshua> how can i get it
<rev> Hattori: /etc/resolv.conf ....really not existing?
<Hattori> no
<rev> thats what ive got in my resolv.conf (create it):
<rev> search local
<rev> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Hattori> search local too?
<rev> yes
<Hattori> impossible to connect to www.google.com
<Hattori> that's what konqueror says
<Hattori> should i reboot?
<callie> jahshua: try sudo apt-cache search pidentd
<occy> heh
<callie> jahshua: it should be there though
<rev> Hattori: should work on the fly ...:/
<goldbrick> I need to get diskdrake installed
<callie> jahshua: try running sudo apt-get update
<CryptoQuick> Anybody have experience with dual-booting on a Mac? My bootloader is having difficulty getting OS X to load.
<goldbrick> Or a version of gparted that can recognize LVM
<jahshua> this is what i got
<rev> Hattori: and you are sure you checked for resolv.conf and not resolve.conf ?
<jahshua> bash: P7b/g/nes/MM42: No such file or directory
<dclindsay> sorry, irrational neighbor just threw a shit fit
<Hattori> yep
<rev> hmm
<jahshua> haha
<Hattori> anyway, i tried to ping a network address
<Hattori> it says:
<dclindsay> anth0ny: open up Konquerer
<Hattori> connect: Network is unreachable
<Hattori> an ip outside my network
<rev> wrong subnet? :)
<dclindsay> type in settings:/Network
<dclindsay> oh
<dclindsay> duh
<dclindsay> you have to be root
<dclindsay> so at the CLI
<dclindsay> sudo Konqueror
<occy> how can I get amaroK to play mp3's?
<chris> hi peeps anyone know where i can get the kernel source (2.6.12-9-386) for ubuntu (breezy badger)
<occy> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.11 paused
<callie> dont you hate it when you try to help someone and they ignore you?
* rev ignores callie
<Hattori> gateway is correct
<callie> lol
<Hattori> dns is the gateway
<Hattori> wlan0 is active
<Hattori> what's wrong =\
<rev> you use the same subnetmask as your gateway?
<rev> *like
<Hattori> example?
<Hattori> 192.168.2.4 is the ip of the wlan0
<rev> 255.255.255.0
<Hattori> ya, that is
<chris> hi peeps anyone know where i can get the kernel source (2.6.12-9-386) for ubuntu (breezy badger)
<seth_k|lappy> just apt-get it, chris
<callie> chris: sudo apt-cache search kernel-source-2.6.12
<Hattori> what's broadcast?
<Hattori> should be set as gateway ?
<seth_k|lappy> chris, callie, linux-source-2.6.12, not kernel-source-2.6.12
<callie> oh yeah
<callie> ooops
<rev> broadcast isn't what you are looking for
<callie> what seth_k|lappy  said chris
<Hattori> how should broadcast be set?
<rev> you have to make sure that: both boxes are on the same subnet (255.255.255.0 for example) and have an IP in that subnet 192.168.2.4 for wlan card and 192.168.2.1 for gateway for example
<chris> thanks
<Hattori> got it working
<Hattori> removed broadcasting line
<jahshua> hey when i look in my kde user management area there is a 'nobody' registered as user login with 65534 as uid ... whats that  ??
<rev> a user with nearly no privileges, some services/daemons run as it
<Hattori> now i have the .9 dist... how to upgrade it?
<occy> http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_5.10
<callie> its a hacker and he steals all your money
<occy> this makes no sense to me.
<jahshua> please
<occy> Download one of these for your choosen engine???
<jahshua> really..
<Hattori> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade ?
<occy> I'm simply trying to get mp3's to play under amaroK
<jahshua> callie im not registered here so i cany reply to pm ;/
<callie> lol, /msg nickserv register <password>
<jahshua> :|
<chris> hey callie done that and it did'nt work
<jahshua>  /msg nickserv register hhhab
<jahshua> hahahaha
<rev> hhhab? ;D
<callie> lol
<rev> thats an insecure pass dude
<jahshua> i dont care
<jahshua> cause it only for a nick
<jahshua> :p
<hamato> whazzup
<swim> hey folks, (believe it or not I'm sort of new to kde, havent used it in something like 5 or 6 years) but in any case I'd like konqueror when being used as a file manager, to be smaller than a when it
<swim> ;s used as a web browser
<Insomniac-> set it up like you want it then save the profile
<swim> Insomniac-: where just in konqueror settings ?
<hamato> the other day i was like 'hey lets install kubuntu' and my computer was like 'k, thx' and I was like 'wtf this doesn't detect my screen and the 55 Hz really hurt my eyes'. so bye k.
<Insomniac-> swim: settings -> save view profile
<swim> thx Insomniac-
<occy> hate to sound like a broken record but.... mp3 + amaroK anyone?
<callie> occy:
<callie> its easy
<callie> search adept for amarok and get the extension
<occy> ok
<callie> i had the same problem :P
<Hattori> i'm updating to 2.6.12.10
<Hattori> how can i remove completely the 2.6.12.9 ?
<occy> hmm
<rev> apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.12.9  maybe
<occy> callie: not seeing an "mp3" extention
<occy> callie: I see "engines" xine and other junk.
<occy> but no mention of mp3
<Hattori> maybe or for sure? ;}
<rev> I dont know how the package is called exactly
<rev> apt-get --purge remove linux-image-$(uname -r)
<seth_k|lappy> occy, which amarok engine are you using? there is no such thing as an "mp3 extension"
<Hattori> and that remove the chance to load it at grub load?
<occy> 1.3.1
<Hattori> grub menu i mean
<callie> libarts1-mpeglib perhaps occy
<seth_k|lappy> occy, but which engine?
<seth_k|lappy> occy, if you are using gstreamer (recommended), get the package 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<rev> Hattori: is automatically removed when you purge that package
<Hattori> k thx
<callie> when you get the error in amarok it actually suggests the file you need as i remember
<rev> but install the new kernel first else you are doomed
<Hattori> ya sure
<swim> sorry to be kinda lame, but how do I add a side-bar to konqueror?
<Hattori> upgrading atm
<seth_k|lappy> swim, press F9
<swim> sweet thx seth_k|lappy
<occy> seth_k|lappy: gst-engine I'm guessing
<occy> :/
<occy> not very user friendly
<seth_k|lappy> occy, so grab gstreamer0.8-mad
<swim> hmm trying to use amarok for the first time on kubuntu, it wont play any of my files just skips them all... Im using amarok-xine...
<occy> grabbing now
<occy> swim: heh, having same problem.  apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad    apparently.
<occy> swim: I'll report back in a sec.
<swim> k thx
<puckman> ello
<puckman> Anyone installed the new beta release of Gaim yet?
<occy> swim: that was it
<occy> heh
<occy> swim: do that, close amaroK
<swim> hmm ok thx occy :)
<occy> swim: and you should get the love
<occy> swim: thank seth_k|lappy
<seth_k|lappy> swim, if you're using amaroK-xine, don't install that
<occy> swim: ;)
<occy> seth_k|lappy: ;) thanks
<seth_k|lappy> that's for amaroK-gStreamer
<seth_k|lappy> amaroK-xine needs xmms-mp3 iirc
<occy> k
<occy> freaky stuff
<swim> seth_k|lappy: oh ok thanks
* occy trys to get email up and going.
<seth_k|lappy> swim, er... actually ubuntu's xine should handle mp3 by default. What kind of files do you have?
<occy> The KDE Way[tm] 
<swim> seth_k|lappy: mainly mp3's actually
<seth_k|lappy> xmms-mad, then... I guess :P
* seth_k|lappy doesn't use xmms, sorry
<swim> neither do I seth_k|lappy
<seth_k|lappy> xine is the backend for xmms, you're using amarok-xine
<seth_k|lappy> personally I would switch to amarok-gstreamer, but that's just me :)
<callie> i found the sound quality with gstreamer to be poor
<swim> yah xine has allways been good to me
<callie> thats what i'm using
<Knowerrors> ditto
<swim> callie, Knowerrors, amarok wont play my files, im using amarok-xine, do I need xmms-mad?
<Knowerrors> no
<swim> hmm its just skipping all my files... (first time playing amarok on kubuntu)
<callie> it should work right off since xine has native support
<callie> try the ubuntu help pages, thats how i fixed it
<swim> ok thx
<callie> http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
<callie> try that swim
<swim> oh thanks
<seth_k|lappy> "Xine: download and install mad" *ahem*
<seth_k|lappy> that's directly from that page
<seth_k|lappy> hence you need xine-mad
<swim> right I just read it
<seth_k|lappy> which is what I said in the first place
<Knowerrors> you don't need it :)
<Knowerrors> Im playing mp3s w/o it
<Knowerrors> on Kubuntu 5.10, Amarok-xine
<swim> ah libmad0 I didnt have for somereason
<seth_k|lappy> that'll do it too; xine-mad deps on libmad0, so either way you'll be good to go then
<_nano_> could anyone manage to install k-blogger?
<Knowerrors> swim: you can get by with just libmad0 , thats what I have
<swim> Knowerrors: yah thats what I just got thanks
<Knowerrors> you should install the w32codecs also to support all media
<swim> yup got them :)
<swim> im new to kubuntu and kde, but not linux
<jahshua> how do i install ident in kubuntu ??
<swim> is there anything one needs to do to make konqueror more compatible with websites? I've noticed it doesnt like Newegg.com
<Insomniac-> what is gam_server and why is it taking 12% cpu and 160mb ram?
<Knowerrors> swim: the kdemultimedia metapackage is good too...
<swim> k thx Knowerrors
<rev> jahshua: look for an identd with "apt-cache search identd" and install it?
<Insomniac-> how do i reconfigure alsa after adding a new sound card and disabling the onboard one?
<EauTisse> what's the best startup script in which to insert isapnp into ?
<EauTisse> rev: I *am* reading the isapnptools stuff :-D
<EauTisse> aha /etc/rc3.d
<_nano_> !qt
<ubotflu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<rev> EauTisse: don't you think that this tool is obsolete? the last release was...2001?
<EauTisse> well maybe but it actually worked !
<EauTisse> :-)
<rev> cool :)
<EauTisse> and it's the same network card that I was using back then !
<EauTisse> and it kinda makes sense that the projcet died back then ... ISA became obsolete pretty much around that time
<Knowerrors> swim: whats wrong with the page?  does it look fine in firefox/mozilla on kde?
<rev> EauTisse: I though isapnp got integrated into the kernel or something like that
<rev> well, good luck :) gonna go
<EauTisse> rev: hm, interesting you should say that ... that would explain why I'm seeing the card utilise two IRQs
<EauTisse> dang
<EauTisse> thx anyway
<rev> google is godlike, ask god
<jahshua> rev : i entered that command and it returned 'Postgresql 7.4 object relational SQL database version 7.4 and then same again but with version 8.0
<jahshua> oops
<_nano_> !kde-devel
<ubotflu> _nano_: Wish i knew
<_nano_> !kdebase-dev
<ubotflu> No idea, _nano_
<Insomniac-> how do i reconfigure alsa after adding a new sound card and disabling the onboard one?
<Hattori> where can i download linux-headers for 2.6.12-10 ?
<Hattori> manual download
<Hattori> since wlan0 stopped working after upgrading to 2.6.12-10 ;{
<dashinho> Hello... I have a weird problem with Firefox on Kubuntu (not quite sure if this happens on gnome to)... when I try to open a site with flash it freezes, I can't do anything so I have to kill it. I installed the flash plugin for mozilla but that didn't work. It also randomly freezes on any site after like 10 or 20 minutes of working. Any idea of what may be happening here?
<troy> dashinho: amd64 by any chance?
<dashinho> nope
<dashinho> x86 5.10
<dashinho> Firefox 1.0.7
<troy> okay - I have no idea then -- was thinking it might be something amd64 specific as there are tons of flash problems there
* troy doesn't use firefox, so no ideas
<dashinho> troy, what you use?
<dashinho> konqueror?
<ppetrisch> hi.. can someone plz give me the link where its explained how to install nvidia drivers on kubuntu?
<djk_> !nvidia
<ubotflu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ppetrisch> ty
<djk_> yw
<troy> dashinho: yes, for everything
<dashinho> troy, I am using it now. But I have a couple of extensions on Firefox that I love (heh)
* troy also has opera and mozilla installed for testing websites when doing development
<troy> dashinho: are you using kde3.5 or the ones from breezy?
<jahshua> hi can someone tell me hoe to get synaptic
<jahshua> how
<dashinho> alt-f2 synaptic
<troy> dashinho: not if it isn't installed
<dashinho> or kdemenu -> settings -> synaptic
<dashinho> oh
<Hobbsee> jahshua: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<troy> jahshua: or use 'adept'
<callie> jahshua: you're using kde though aren't you?
<troy> Adept is the KDE package manager for ubuntu
<jahshua> callie yes
<jahshua> im trying to sort of my ident
<callie> use adept then like troy said
<jahshua> i was recommended to try synaptic
<troy> they are functionally quite similar
<callie> exactly
<callie> synaptic is slightly more sophisticated in some ways as i remember but they both do the same job
<troy> adept looks better in KDE, synaptic better in gnome - tis the real difference to me ...
<jahshua> if i connect to irc without my shell i have a ~ before my whois
<jahshua> i need to get rid of this
<jahshua> its an ident issue
<jahshua> im just not sure what to do
* troy doesn't understand the problem
<callie> me either
<jahshua> my dns doesnt resolve i think
<jahshua> if it resolves than there is no ~
<troy> I don't see a ~ "[16:27]  [Whois]  jahshua is i=tao@64.125.158.11 (i left my wallet in el segundo)"
<jahshua> ~ means the irc server couldnt get ident from you
<jahshua> no
<jahshua> this is mt shell
<jahshua> my
<emptystapler> I'm using Kubuntu Dapper Flight 2, and have a Radeon 9600XT. Will I get any significant 2d performance by using ATI's drivers?
<jahshua> [22:26]  <nesta> if i connect to irc without my shell i have a ~ before my whois
<sampan> jahshua  the ~ is an identd issue -- you need to have an identd server running and sending a valid response to identd requests (port 113) in order to remove it.
<troy> jahshua: some irc clients have built in identd-equivalents, others don't -- not a huge deal IMHO
<ppetrisch> i have small problem with my nvidia drivers on the laptop... installed worked well and i can see the nvidia logo on the startup.. the problem is it wont let me change the resolution to 1680x1050 .. any ideas how to fix that ?
<callie> XF86config ppetrisch
<jahshua> sampan is setting up an identd server difficult
<callie> depending on what you're using ppetrisch
<sampan> jahshua, i am not sure.  i haven't ever bothered to set one up.  i've read a couple tutorials on setting up pidentd on linux -- seems like it shouldn't be super-hard, but will involve command-line and text editing of config files
<ppetrisch> what do u mean what im using? what system or drivers ?
<troy> jahshua: you don't need it though - it just introduces another open port for no real reason
<callie> or just manually edit your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file ppetrisch
<hugelmopf> ppetrisch: maybe try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" first
<troy> ppetrisch: what hugelmopf said will probably work, but may require more knowledge of settings than you have
<sampan> troy, it all depends on which nets he irc's on.  some nets, like undernet, almost require it (just a couple undernet servers will allow you to connect without a valid identd)
<sampan> freenode doesn't care, but other nets do
<sampan> or, rather, some other nets do
<troy> sampan: what possible reason other than porn or warez does one have for being on undernet :P
<sampan> troy, lol -- :X  lots of friends there after 12 years i guess ;/
<troy> ah, okay :P
* troy wonders how long he's been on openprojects^H^H^Hfreenode
<karvr> is it possible to download and install klamav for kubuntu/??
* troy looks into it
<troy> clamav exists but not klamav -- possibly just lacking someone to make the package
<karvr> ahhh ok thx
<ppetrisch> ive edited the xorg.conf, the only resolution ive enabled is 1680x1050, anyway the current resolutoion is 1280x1024 , but i can set 1680x1050 if i use vesa drivers
<troy> ppetrisch: maybe it's something specific to the nvidia drivers -- #nvidia might be the place to be
<ppetrisch> ok ill ask them
<troy> ppetrisch: also, try the ubuntu forums - they are usually better for hardware issues -- less noise than irc :)
<skizzay> Who has a problem building a collection in amaroK from a USB drive?
<ppetrisch> ok ty
<AudioMove> shorewall version 2.2.5 is the only available version through apt, yet nolonger supported by shorewall. how to i upgrade to v3, through backports?
<skizzay> ppetrisch:  Are you sure that your monitor and video card can handle those resolutions?
<M_Cheevy> heya folks
<ppetrisch> can anyone tell me what regparm is ?
<callie> google?
<callie> wikipedia?
<ppetrisch> google didnt give me an answer :)
<djk_> then you didn't ask nicely enough and santa won't bring you a present either..
<ppetrisch> :P
<callie> it decreases the size of the kernel and speeds it up a bit... apparently
<ppetrisch> ty
<callie> thats what google told me anyway 'what is regparm' :P
<chx> After upgrading to KDE 3.5 I'd better restart KDE, right?
<callie> not too harn now is it ppetrisch ?
<chx> kio_http does not launch for example
<callie> ;)
<callie> chx: yeah restart x
* chx shudders
<chx> Is there a program which would save my ssh sessions?
<chx> So I do not need to restart N of them
<callie> i've never had to run more than one session at a time
<chx> i mean, ssh clients
<chx> i have a huge number of ssh processes running and it's serious nuisassance to restart them one by one
<hyperactivecrond> i just apt-get dist-upgraded and now my kdm's broken...
<callie> create a command for starting them all
<hyperactivecrond> any ideas on how to fix it?
<Hobbsee_away> hyperactivecrond: from what to what, and how's it broken?
<callie> im no expert but i think you could alias a command for starting them chx
<hyperactivecrond> Hobsee_away: i just ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it installed automagically kdm and now kdm won't start
<Hobbsee_away> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Hobbsee_away> and you should learn to use tab completion :P - saves spelling errors
<callie> lol
<callie> people will use 12 character names
<callie> :P
<hyperactivecrond> Hobbsee_away, i tried just running sudo kdm and it just sat there with a blinking _ on vt 7... maybe i'll retry using the right way... brb
<Hobbsee_away> callie: well, the ordinary one is only 7...
<callie> just kidding hobzey a-way
<jahshua> can someone please help me set up and identd server ?
<Hobbsee_away> callie: its' a real pain for the people who have multiple cases, exclamation marks, and all that
<hyperactivecrond> :P
<hyperactivecrond> yes
<Hobbsee_away> callie: if you dont spell it correctly, it doesnt flash, which probably means that i wont answer
<hyperactivecrond> it workd
<Hobbsee_away> hyperactivecrond: it worked?
<Hobbsee_away> :D
<callie> im well aware of that Hobbsee_away
<Hobbsee_away> cool :)
<hyperactivecrond> :o i guess maybe doing it w/o the initscript does not do it right
<callie> i aint that much of a noob ya know!
<callie> :D
<Hobbsee_away> not sure - sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt
<Hobbsee_away> callie: i didnt recognise your nick, which isnt surprising, based on how many people there are over the 5 channels that i'm on - so i thought i'd play it safe
<callie> thats cool
<emptystapler> WTF is wih the Kubuntu System Settings panels? Most of them require administrative mode, but fail when I enter my root password
<emptystapler> the live CD had no such prolems...
<dashinho> is adept better than synaptic?
<Hobbsee_away> emptystapler: it's a known bug, use alt+f2, kdesu system settings
<jahshua> can someone please help me set up an identd server
<jahshua> its supposedly quite easy
<jahshua> i just have no idea how
<jahshua> :p
<emptystapler> Hobbsee_away: <sigh> The Disk & Filesystems module still fails to load
<Hobbsee_away> dashinho: probably a bad question - they both do the same thing, but in slightly different ways - synaptic's better if you have no clue of the name of what you want to install, adept searches quicker
<emptystapler> "The diagnostic is: <nothing>"
<callie> jahshua: http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/LinuxGuide/linux-identd.html
<Hobbsee_away> emptystapler: huh?  *scrolls up looking for more info*
<jahshua> great
<sampan> emptystapler  the administrator mode bug was fixed a week or two after breezy released. updating (via adept-updater) should fix it right up
<emptystapler> Hobbsee_away: there is no more info. I am just trying to go to the Disk & Filesystems settings (Dapper Flight 2)
<Hobbsee_away> oh, right! yes, i see where i said something to you before - sorry about that!
<Ahmuck> is there a way to remove packages from kubuntu ?
<Hattori> to install a full language package, wich packages i need to install?
<Hobbsee_away> Ahmuck: in adept, or use sudo aptitude remove packagename
<emptystapler> Hobbsee_away: what do you recommend I update?
<Hobbsee_away> emptystapler: is this the type of...you click on it from the kmenu, and it waits, but doesnt ever start?
<callie> anyone watching the snooker by the way?
<Hobbsee_away> emptystapler: updates are always useful
<Hobz> I just tried to go form gnome to kde, but the only thing that's changed is the login screen
<emptystapler> Hobbsee_away: yes, that has happened. with this particular settings module though, it required my root password and then gave me an error saying it failed to load the module
<emptystapler> for unspecified reasons
<Hobbsee_away> Hobz: in the login screen, select sessions, kde, then try logging in again
<Hobz> k
<callie> Hobz: sounds like you substituted gdm for kdm
<emptystapler> Hobbsee_away: I'll go ahead and run all the updates available
<Hobbsee_away> emptystapler: hmmm...check if there's a bug for it?  or on ubuntu forums?
<Hobbsee_away> callie: a little late lol :P
<callie> pft
<Ahmuck> so i want the graphical interface of kde, but not all the extra stuff.  i can remove each one by one, such as kdetoys ?
<callie> Hobbsee_away: and you're decidedly un-away :P
<emptystapler> Hobbsee_away: I saw some mentions of it on a forum which somebody worked around by just using sudo kcontrol, but I have the same results from there
<Hobbsee_away> callie: well, i'm semi away - i was getting dressed while typing, and i'm soon going to go get breakfast!
<callie> where the hell are you?
<Hobbsee_away> callie: australia
<callie> aaaah
<Hobbsee_away> hehe
<emptystapler> Can anybody respond to my first question in here, which I will now re-paste:
<hyperactivecrond> how does one remove a metapackage and the stuff to which it refers?
<Hobbsee_away> emptystapler: kdesu kcontrol usually works...
<callie> hahahahaaa its monday for you already
<emptystapler> Earlier, I asked: I'm using Kubuntu Dapper Flight 2, and have a Radeon 9600XT. Will I get any significant 2d performance by using ATI's drivers?
<emptystapler> performance increase*
<Hobbsee_away> hyperactivecrond: sudo aptitude remove packagename - make sure you use aptitude for it, not apt-get
<callie> try it
<Hobbsee_away> emptystapler: try it, no clue
<hyperactivecrond> ah thx Hobbsee_away
<troy> emptystapler: the ATI drivers really do help over vesa
<emptystapler> I'm scared :)
* Hobbsee_away only has an intel integrated card
<callie> bit slow Hobbsee_away :P
<Hobbsee_away> emptystapler: do you know how to use irssi?
<emptystapler> ATI provides some .run file "installer"
<djk_> Hobbsee_away: what's wrong with apt-get doing it?
<Hobbsee_away> hehe i know callie
<emptystapler> as well as some other distributions
<Hobz> thanks Hobbsee_away, that worked
<hyperactivecrond> Hobbsee_away, it only removes that package
<troy> emptystapler: use the official ATI drivers that are prepackaged for *ubuntu
<Hobbsee_away> djk_: doesnt remove the dependancies that were installed with the original package - aptitude should do
<hyperactivecrond> as in sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<emptystapler> Hobbsee_away: what is irssi?
<Hattori> to install a full language package, wich packages i need to install?
<Hobbsee_away> !info irssi
<troy> emptystapler: apt-get install xorg-drivers-fglrx (or similar)
<hyperactivecrond> !irssi
<ubotflu> irssi is, like, totally, http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
#kubuntu 2005-12-24
<djk_> Hobbsee_away: and that's a bad thing?
<emptystapler> troy: where are those located? the link on the FAQ doesn't point directly there
<Hobbsee_away> djk_: well, depends if you want it to or not
<Hobbsee_away> hyperactivecrond: you want to get rid of all of gnome?
<hyperactivecrond> yess
<crimsun> Hobbsee_away: irssi-text?
<Hobbsee_away> there's a howto on ubuntuforums - howto section, on getting rid of gnome - use that
<Hobbsee_away> crimsun: that's the one
<hyperactivecrond> !removegnome
<ubotflu> hyperactivecrond: I don't know, could you explain it?
* Hobbsee_away updates that factoid
<troy> emptystapler: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<emptystapler> those are the ATI drivers?
<troy> emptystapler: yes
<emptystapler> will i need to modify my xorg config?
<troy> emptystapler: yes you will -- simply replace 'vesa' with 'fglrx' in the driver section -- it'll 'Just Work (TM)'
<emptystapler> troy: funtastic!
<Ahmuck> i would like to strip kubuntu down and have three main packages ... web server, etc. is this easy to do ?
<emptystapler> one more quick question: how the heck can i make middle-click close tabs in conquerer?
<emptystapler> Konqueror, even
<Ahmuck> konqueror
* troy doesn't know -- keyboard jockey himself, used to CTRL-W
<Ahmuck> :-)
<hyperactivecrond> Ahmuck: good luck
<Ahmuck> hyperactivecrond: why
<Hobbsee_away> !removegnome
<Ahmuck> not a good thing to do ?
<ubotflu> Hobbsee_away: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Hobbsee_away> stupid bot...
<hyperactivecrond> Hobbsee_away, !removegnome is blahblahblah
<hyperactivecrond> do that
<Hobbsee_away> already done it...
<hyperactivecrond> did he say 'ok' ?
<hyperactivecrond> !removegnome
<ubotflu> hyperactivecrond: Wish i knew
<Hobbsee_away> yes
<Hobbsee_away> it's just not being updated properly
<hyperactivecrond> the bot has the flu tho..
<Hobbsee_away> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96046
<Hobbsee_away> anyway, there
<hyperactivecrond> ubotu: removegnome is  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96046
<troy> emptystapler: if you want the fglrx control module (once you have the driver up and running), get the 'fglrx-control' package too -- it lets you do all the graphics card settings changes and such that you'd expect
<hyperactivecrond> !removegnome is  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96046
<ubotflu> hyperactivecrond: okay
<hyperactivecrond> !removegnome
<ubotflu> hyperactivecrond: Do they come in packets of five?
<hyperactivecrond> :
<hyperactivecrond> :\ pfft
<Hobbsee_away> weird...
<Hobbsee_away> anyway, i'm going to get breakfast
<hyperactivecrond> bye Hobbsee_away
<Hobbsee_away> i'll be back...
<emptystapler> troy: my xorg.conf driver is currently "ati"... this is what I'll be changing to fglrx, correct?
<M_Cheevy> quick question, seems I'm having some permission problems on the /tmp/ area... when I try and run superkaramba it gripes about uids and permissions.. I thought /tmp was generated dynamically, where do I set the uid's and permissions for /tmp?  /dev/fstab?
<Ahmuck> so does kde have a distro that is pure kde ?
<callie> kde is not a distro
<callie> but Kubuntu is the KDE flavour of Ubuntu
<emptystapler> Can anybody confirm this is what I need to do? I want to use ATI's proprietary drivers, so from what I can see I need to change my driver in xorg.conf from 'ati' to 'fglrx'
<M_Cheevy> callie: and the new version of kde (3.5) is nice!
<callie> i know M_Cheevy im using it :P
* dclindsay reports successful kde3.5 upgrade
<dclindsay> only problem i had was known konq-plugins bug
<M_Cheevy> callie: ditto here, went in pretty smooth except for that nagging permissions problem
<callie> M_Cheevy: huh?
<dclindsay> transparency on the taskbar is nice
<callie> i think you meant dclindsay
<M_Cheevy> callie: with superkaramba (see above)
<Armagguedes> hello
<callie> M_Cheevy: you appear to be associating me with a conversation that i was not involved in
<callie> therfore it makes no sense
<Armagguedes> sudo chmod -R 777 /home/share/ --> why is this not working (and the konsole returns no errors)=
<M_Cheevy> callie: sorry, I was saying the kde3.5 install went smoothly except for the permissions problem... you said you were running kde 3.5?
<dclindsay> no, that was me
<callie> anyway, yeah KDE 3.5 is nice
<callie> ;)
<M_Cheevy> dlcindsay: d'oh... sorry callie
<M_Cheevy> er dclindsay that is
<dclindsay> only had to do a little juju on a known bug, is what i had to report
<jahshua> i have a problem :/
<jahshua> when i type who in shell it shows two of me
<crimsun> why is that a problem?
<jahshua> i dunno
<jahshua> im only logged on once ?
<crimsun> do you have a Konsole open?
<jahshua> yes only one
<crimsun> then that's why.
<callie> lol
<Steven_M> hi all
<jahshua> ?
<crimsun> You logged in through kdm, remember?
<jahshua> right
<crimsun> that counts as one login.
<M_Cheevy> and the console counts as another
<jahshua> if i exit it though and go back in and dont login
<callie> i have two konsoles open an still only one presence
<jahshua> its says the same
<emptystapler> okay, I still can't load the Disk & Filesystem settings module. it just says "The module Disk & Filesystems could not be loaded"
* M_Cheevy goes back to reread.. he's been goofin' today
<Armagguedes> sudo chmod -R 777 /home/share/ --> why is this not working (and the konsole returns no errors)?
<callie> paste your output jahshua
<M_Cheevy> konsole ain't console.... d'oh
<crimsun> jahshua: exit what? go back in what? don't log in where?
<jahshua> console
<jahshua> to sudo
<jahshua> oh i dont know
<crimsun> Konsole or console (ctrl+alt+F*)
<jahshua> im all confused
<jahshua> heh
<jahshua> konsole
<emptystapler> System Services does the same thing
<crimsun> if you log in through kdm, that's 1 login
<crimsun> for each Konsole you open, that's 1 login
<callie> not here it isnt
<emptystapler> uh, and Users & Groups
<Hobbsee> all right, i'm back :)
<callie> damn
<callie> i mean  yay!
<M_Cheevy> btw, that d'oh was to myself....
<emptystapler> Hobbsee: I updated all my packages, and still can't get into the following settings panels: Disk & Filesystems, System Services, or Users & Groups
<Hobbsee> hehe callie
* ubotflu beats callie senseless with a 50lb Unix manual, courtesy of hobbsee
<Steven_M> does  anyone here know about the update that fixes the administrator mode from braking?
<callie> sorry the damn key and the yay key are very close to each other
<Hobbsee> hehe
<emptystapler> I wonder if Breezy has all of these problems
<Hobbsee> emptystapler: file a bug about it
<Steven_M> I have questions about it.
<emptystapler> I don't mind filing bugs, but when the bugs are things that prevent me from even using the basic system efficiently... it's easier just to boot back into windows :)
<emptystapler> if there are workaround i'd like to find them
<Hobbsee> emptystapler: why did you get dapper flight 2 in teh first place?
<Hobbsee> why not breezy?
<callie> emptystapler: install windows :P
* callie runs and hides
<emptystapler> no particular reason
<emptystapler> do you think these issues are related to dapper-specific configuration changes, or KDE 3.5?
<jahshua> yone have any idea why my desktop(wallpaper) keeps resizing itself, sometimes when i start a program or something, when i exit there is a black  border about an inch thick on the right side and someties the top, it caues the icon button on the bottom right to be obscured .. kubuntu
<emptystapler> I am afraid of grabbing/trying Breezy, upgrading to KDE 3.5, and ending up right where I am now
<emptystapler> (Locked up at the Printer Settings module as its been "Initializing manager..." for the past 5 minutes)
<Steven_M> where do I go on the kubuntu site to read about bug fixes?
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubotflu> To file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ for packages in main or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<Hobbsee> emptystapler: you'll have almost no problems with breezy, then updating to kde .35
<Hobbsee> *3.5
<Hobbsee> emptystapler: dapper is a development release - it's intended to break, it's not stable
<Steven_M> I want to read bug fixes, not file them
<emptystapler> Hobbsee: I'll grab an ISO and give it a whirl :)
<emptystapler> I do appreciate all your guys' help and patience
<Hobbsee> good idea
<Hobbsee> Steven_M: usually they're with the bugs
<Hobbsee> unless you're meaning changelogs for files...
<emptystapler> I'll be back a little later, i'm sure. see you then!
<jahshua> anyone have any idea why my desktop(wallpaper) keeps resizing itself, sometimes when i start a program or something, when i exit there is a black  border about an inch thick on the right side and someties the top, it caues the icon button on the bottom right to be obscured .. kubuntu
<HolySavior> does anyone know why my totem player wont work at all? when i try to run it  i get this message, "The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector."
<cwheeler> hi, where do i get packages for kubuntu?
<crimsun> cwheeler: through Adept
<Armagguedes> in KDE how can i set files to open on doubleclick and select on singleclick (currently being opened by 1click, url-style)
<callie> i've never got on with totem
<cwheeler> thanks
<Hobbsee> Armagguedes: kcontrol...
<Armagguedes> ok tks
<Hobbsee> peripherals, mouse
<Hobbsee> double click to open folders
<Hobbsee> cwheeler: packages.ubuntu.com?
<Hobbsee> adept?
<Armagguedes> btw, in v3.5 is that network bug corrected (eth1 not staying enabled)
<Hobbsee> HolySavior: i think that arts only lets you use one lot of sound at a time
<Hobbsee> crimsun: will have more information on how to change that
<jahshua> anyone have any idea why my desktop(wallpaper) keeps resizing itself, sometimes when i start a program or something, when i exit there is a black  border about an inch thick on the right side and someties the top, it caues the icon button on the bottom right to be obscured .. kubuntu
<cwheeler> i'm looking at adept
<HolySavior> Hobbsee im not running any sound or movie thing though and i get that message
<Hobbsee> knotify, probably...
<dclindsay> where is the theme selector in kde 3.4-3.5? i see 'styles' in the control center but not 'themes'
<sander_> dclindsay: Try searching at the top.
<dclindsay> i see now
<dclindsay> it's missing from the 'system settings' menu item, which is what i typically use
<dclindsay> but it is present in the settings sidemenu
<slow-motion> n8
<chopemax> hi, im trying to replace spaces with backslashes+spaces, i tried with sed 's/ /\\ /g' but the backslash doesn't appear, do you know what i am doing wrong?
<cwheeler> chopemax try "\\\"
<cwheeler> one \ gets taken off by the shell
<chopemax> cwheeler: that worked! thanks
<cwheeler> yw :)
<jahshua> anyone have any idea why my desktop(wallpaper) keeps resizing itself, sometimes when i start a program or something, when i exit there is a black  border about an inch thick on the right side and someties the top, it caues the icon button on the bottom right to be obscured .. kubuntu
<jahshua> anyone  ??
<Hobbsee> jahshua: no idea, sorry
<Macke> does anyone know if a downloaded Cedega will work?? i want to try before i buy
<chopemax> cwheeler: maybe you also know this one, how can i read a variable from inside the sed parameters? (i tried sed 's/${value}/\\\${value}/g' but it didnt work)
<cwheeler> I don't know that chopemax , I usually use perl
<dsm> ahhhhhhhh much better
<dsm> got my wireless to work
<chopemax> cwheeler: don't worry, some googleing solved it, it was sed 's/'$value'/...
<chopemax> cwheeler: thanks anyways
<cwheeler> yw
<DsM> does anyone know where i can get a theme for konversation that has a black background?
<cwheeler> i'm having trouble linking frames in openoffice.org writer, anyone know about writer?
<Hobbsee> cwheeler: #openoffice
<Hobbsee> cwheeler: #openoffice.org
<Hobbsee> i mean
<yonkeltron> anyone know if the linksys 802.11g pci card is supported?
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotflu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<ubotflu> extra, extra, read all about it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Hobbsee> that's the one i wanted
<yonkeltron> thanx!
<sambagirl> is there a way to see what command you typed in root that caused you to crash?
<hyperactivecrond> what does one apt-get install for libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<sambagirl> is there a way to see what command you typed in root that caused you to crash?
<sambagirl> is there like root command logs?
<crimsun> hyperactivecrond: search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Serberus> sambagirl: pushing up while in the console as root doesn't show your command history?
<hyperactivecrond> thx crimsun
<sambagirl> whta do you mean serberus
<Hobbsee> hit the up key...
<Serberus> su to root, then push the up arrow key or type "history"
<sambagirl> i rebooted already
<Serberus> yeah your history should be saved
<sambagirl> it made things do on my screen
<Serberus> possibly, depends on the crash
<sambagirl> how do i find the history?
<sambagirl> i typed something liek this
<sambagirl> cat /dev/somethigh/something/mem
<sambagirl> and woosh
<Serberus> change to root (su root), enter your root password, then type "history"
<Serberus> cat shouldn't have crashed your machine, just echo'ed the contents of the file to your screen
<sambagirl> ahh it was nothing but what you see if your watching tv and it goes off.
<Serberus> you might have trouble su'ing to root, might have to enable that account and "sudo passwd root" to set a password to run as root
<Serberus> ok :S
<sambagirl> i dont see it
<Serberus> are you in Konsole?
<sambagirl> root terminal
<sambagirl> not konsole
<Serberus> if you type whoami what does it say?
<sambagirl> but root termnial
<sambagirl> it says root
<Serberus> ok
<hyperactivecrond> i can't find it...
<Serberus> now type "history"
<Serberus> it'll show you your previous commands
<sambagirl> but i did this and it is not there
<Serberus> you sure you ran your previous command as root?
<sambagirl> i am positive it did
<sambagirl> i had to of i think?
<sambagirl> it was something like cat /dev/something/something/mem
<sambagirl> and it does things to the screen and the mouse freeze and i had to restart computer.
<Serberus> if there's many lines in your history you can try "history | grep cat"
<sambagirl> ok brb
<emptystapler> Okay, I'm running a fresh Breezy install. I updated all my packages. Kate does not work. kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<sambagirl> that does nothing
<Serberus> sounds like you never ran cat as root then
<sambagirl> well is there another way i do it then?
<hyperactivecrond> sudo history | grep ?
<Serberus> check the history on your own user
<sambagirl> how?
<Serberus> you had to set up another user during installation? that should be the primary user you run under, not root
<sambagirl> yes jazzy
<Serberus> open up a Konsole session, not a root terminal, and run the same history command
<sambagirl> you mean terminal
* DsM signs
<Serberus> yeah, so long as you get "jazzy" when you type whoami
<Serberus> if not "su jazzy"
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> ok i just do history for jazzy typing jazzy and she has done thing
<sambagirl> nothing
<sambagirl> oh well
<Serberus> looks like it wasn't recorded or it was run as another user
<sambagirl> umm
<sambagirl> what a command :)
<sambagirl> i need to learn that ome
<Serberus> dunno, sounds like you need to avoid it
<Serberus> if it's crashing your system
<emptystapler> Does anybody have any idea why Kate doesn't work? Launching from menu, it just doesn't start... and from the console just gives me that generic error
<sambagirl> it was somehting someone has on the signoff when they leave irc you know?
<sambagirl> the little message thing?
<sambagirl> i was curious and typed it in.
<sambagirl> haha
<Serberus> :S
<Hobbsee> emptystapler: use kwrite instead :P
<emptystapler> Hobbsee: if I invoke it with kdesu, it works
<emptystapler> but I can't run it using sudo or any other way
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> !kdesu
<ubotflu> rumour has it, kdesu is :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<emptystapler> hrm
<Hobbsee> that's probably why kate doesnt work - if you've run it with sudo
<seth_k|lappy> if you've run a KDE app with sudo, you need to run kdebuildsycoca to fix up things methinks
<emptystapler> I tried that at first, yes
<emptystapler> does that mean I somehow borked the config file?
<chx> hm, new kopete fixed lots o' VERY annoying bugs
<Hobbsee> chx: it did!
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: command not found
<sambagirl> boy i wish i could recall this command
<emptystapler> Hobbsee: by the way, all my control panel issues went away with Breezy
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, oops... kbuildsycoca
<Hobbsee> oh good!
<emptystapler> what is the proper procedure to upgrade to KDE3.5?
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotflu> methinks kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Hobbsee> that one
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: ah, that works much better
<emptystapler> excellent!
<Tm_T> huh, something fishy is going on my desktop: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_098.png
<Tm_T> +c ?
<Hobbsee> +c?
<Tm_T> ignore ;)
<chx> but KATE still can't see through line endings with regexps.
<chx> :(
<Hobbsee> where's +c?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I was trying to correct my mistype from above
<Hobbsee> ah ok...
* Hobbsee didnt see the mistype, so didnt understand
<seth_k|lappy> whoaaa... Kopete is actually *usable* now?
* seth_k|lappy boggles
<Hobbsee> hehe yes it is seth_k|lappy
* seth_k|lappy tests
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: it's been usable here for ages
<Hobbsee> it's still got some bugs, but it's mostly ok
<Tm_T> what version you're talking about?
<Hobbsee> 0.11
<chx> oh it was usable but in the recent months it was usable for MSN only :(
<Tm_T> ?
<chx> AIM and ICQ and Y! support ... hm... was not great.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> my 0.11.50 is just... best <3
<seth_k|lappy> oy
<seth_k|lappy> new theme
<chx> already 0.11.50?? I only have 0.11 and dist-upgraded like an hour ago to KDE 3.5
<seth_k|lappy> poking time
<Tm_T> chx: hrm, devel stuff ;)
<chx> anyone using Skype?
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: new theme? where?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: where's that?  in cvs?
<chx> if so, how could I disable to fucking irritating flashing exclamation mark if someone chats me?
* Hobbsee is tempted to go find it
<Hobbsee> !coc
<ubotflu> rumour has it, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<Hobbsee> language
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: http://kopete.kde.org/svnaccess.php
<emptystapler> I added that 3.5 repository to Adept, but can't seem to find where to actually update KDE
<chx> I apologize
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: 0.12 branch
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, the new Kopete style for conversations
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: where
<seth_k|lappy> Configure > Appearance > Chat Window > Kopete
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: 0.12 has atleast one theme from me ;)
<seth_k|lappy> the previous one is now called Kopete-old
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: mmm...looks interesting...
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, nice quote you have on the AmaroK website
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: that's not new =)
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: I'm not!
<Tm_T> ;)
<emptystapler> Hobbsee: Once I've added that 3.5 repository, what do I actually do to update? Adept reports nothing upgradeable
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, yeah it's new... it wasn't in .10?
<seth_k|lappy> emptystapler, reload your repository info
<sambagirl> one of my favorite sites is demoscene.tv and it has wonderful vidoes but i canont see them on kubuntu. what gives?
<seth_k|lappy> emptystapler, click the Reload button
<Hobbsee> !flash
<ubotflu> Not a clue, Hobbsee
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: aye, but I've used that "new" theme since... august, with my own modifications
<emptystapler> In Adept, or Adept Updater?
<seth_k|lappy> emptystapler, either should work
<Hobbsee> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<seth_k|lappy> they're both the same program, with different initial settings
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming you want flash, sambagirl
<sambagirl> www.demoscene.tv
<sambagirl> no no no
<sambagirl> i give up on flash for kubuntu
<sambagirl> this is much different.
<emptystapler> ah
<chx> mplayer related maybe?
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: I know, it's hard to talk about "new" stuff in kopete if you don't know I'm active user and wannabe-developer =)
<chx> generally, video leads to mplayer
<chx> mplayer leads to the Dark Side :P
<emptystapler> seth_k|lappy: now, which package is the one I need to update, exactly?
<sambagirl> this is for like asm coders and stuff like that. you know like amiga demos and stuff like that. the SCENE
<emptystapler> it still reports 0 upgradeable
<chx> because mplayer often needs w32codecs :(
<seth_k|lappy> emptystapler, you're sure you added in the KDE 3.5 repo?
<sambagirl> well can someone see if they work for this site? i can on my other ocmputer do it. but not in kubuntu.
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, then will you make me a feature that respects my buddies' font / color settings? :P
<sambagirl> http://www.demoscene.tv
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, they just show up with the same font and color as my messages do.
<Hobbsee> checking page...
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: in where? atleast here they do respect
<emptystapler> seth_k|lappy: looks like it didn't stay the first time, I may have forgotten to hit apply after adding
<emptystapler> I now see 77 upgradeable
<seth_k|lappy> odd, Tm_T
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: if I don't disable it
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: you can choose if it works or not ;)
<seth_k|lappy> i saw that
<seth_k|lappy> but I chose for it to work :P
<seth_k|lappy> and it doesn't
<seth_k|lappy> let me look some more :)
<Tm_T> and it doesn't? then it's style that's ignoring it
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: If you want to watch the stream you need to use a Windows system.
<AoT> i have question.
<chx> sambagirl: http://www.scvi.net/player.htm
<sambagirl> i am on my other ocmputer watching the demos. that sthinks
<sambagirl> everyone should see this.
<chx> sambagirl: this will help you
<sambagirl> this is awesome'
<chx> sambagirl: I have googled nsv video linux
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: what style doesn't follow it?
<AoT> can someone tell me how to right-click on my powermac
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: maybe I can fix it for you
<seth_k|lappy> I think it's Command + click, AoT ?
<chx> AoT: buy a two button mouse. $10 or less :)
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, I'm just using the "new" ;) Kopete style?
<seth_k|lappy> and all the "Formatting Overrides" are unchecked
<Tm_T> hmm
<AoT> command click does not work with kubuntu
<seth_k|lappy> wow, font formatting actually works in AIM now! That's new for 0.11 :P
<AoT> is there somewhere I can set key combos?
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: I'll check one thing
<seth_k|lappy> thanks Tm_T :)
<seth_k|lappy> I love Kopete a lot more than Gaim, but Kopete has never worked for me very well
<AoT> so I can also have a middle click
<sambagirl> chx so kaffine should work, no?
<sambagirl> what is ubuntu command to update everything?
<bimberi> sambagirl: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<Set> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Set> beat me to it
<bimberi> :)
<sambagirl> no i use hoary
<sambagirl> the cdrom version
<sambagirl> so which one i should do?
<bimberi> sambagirl: either
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: either
<sambagirl> pt-get dist-upgrade ?
<fatdave> does anyone have amule installed on kubuntu?
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl>  thanks
<chx> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=553780&postcount=2 here , I found the exact problem I have with my desktop (black squares on minimize / maximize) but I do not really know what to do with these tips. Someone could give me an explanation? :) thanks
<fatdave> could someone tell me how to install amule on kubuntu please?
<Hobbsee> !info amule
<ubotflu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.0.3-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 2459 kB, Installed size: 7452 kB
<fatdave> !info amule
<Hobbsee> fatdave: make sure you have universe, then just sudo apt-get install amule
<sambagirl> this is the best eye and ear candy ever done on demoscene.tv what a site.
<fatdave> whats universe?
<Hobbsee> !universe
<ubotflu> see repositories
<Hobbsee> !repositories
<ubotflu> Hobbsee: Wish i knew
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotflu> repos is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Hobbsee> i cant spell lol
<bimberi> !components
<ubotflu> extra, extra, read all about it, components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<bimberi> ^^^ describes the meanings of the various repositories
<fatdave> ok.  thanks.
<fatdave> also, i've just installed the nvidia drivers and all my fonts are huge.  anyone seen this before?
<Snake__> Hey can anyone here help me samba?
<bimberi> Hobbsee: i'm sure there used to be a "repositories" factoid (maybe ubotflu doesn't have that one)
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought too...
<sambagirl> fatdave you have huge fonts on the screen?
* bimberi checks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<Snake__> sambagirl: can you help me with sambashare?
<Snake__> lol
<bimberi> Hobbsee: yep, it's even "created by Hobbsee" :)
<sambagirl> no sorry snake_
<Snake__> lol ok
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<fatdave> sambagirl: yes.  after i installed the nVidia drivers they seemed to have gotten bigger
<bimberi> !samba
<ubotflu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Hobbsee> bimberi: i vaguely remember editing it, actually
<sambagirl> there 2 types of samba
<Snake__> ubotflu: ??
<ubotflu> Wish i knew, Snake__
<Snake__> what about ubotu?
<bimberi> Snake__: ubotu is ill :)
<Snake__> Gotcha
<Snake__> :)
<fatdave> sambagirl: any ideas about the font thing?  i tried to adjust them from the system settings but that doesn't seem to change anything
<Snake__> Hmmm
<Snake__> why cant samba see my windows install...
<Snake__> windows share**
<Hobbsee> !ubotflu
<ubotflu> Hobbsee: Are you on ritalin?
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, colors and fonts worked after a restart of Kopete :)
<Tm_T> uuh :)
<Tm_T> good to know
<emptystapler> Is there a firefox 1.5 package out there somewhere?
<Snake__> No
<seth_k|lappy> just for Dapper
<emptystapler> alright.
<Hobbsee> well...
<Hobbsee> so we're into lying about that are we?  ok then.
<seth_k|lappy> key word, package
<seth_k|lappy> there are evil not-packages for Firefox 1.5
<Snake__> Yea
<emptystapler> I mean, I know how to compile it if I have to
<seth_k|lappy> but we don't like those :P
<Hobbsee> ah, that is true
<seth_k|lappy> emptystapler, why compile? There are binaries on moz's site
<Hobbsee> not like you have to fully compile it, and it's easy enough to remove...
<Snake__> Well if you can complie go download it off of mozillas site
<seth_k|lappy> just dump it in ~/ and let it be happy
<Snake__> Anyone here running 3.5?
<Tm_T> me
<Snake__> Was it hard to install?
<Tm_T> hmm, no
<Hobbsee> Snake__: yes, and no
<emptystapler> well, what do you know
<emptystapler> those firefox i686 binaries work just dandy
<dashinho> How can I change the keymap of my keyboard?
<emptystapler> :D
<Snake__> Hobbsee: explain?
<Hobbsee> two questions, i answered them both
<Hobbsee> yes, i'm running it, no, it wasnt hard to install
<Snake__> ah ok
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> Someone was saying i have to delete some packages and stuff
<Snake__> !kde3.5
<ubotflu> kde3.5 is, like, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<emptystapler> is DMA transfer mode enabled for IDE devices in Kubuntu by default?
<emptystapler> the mouse seems a little choppy whenever the disk is being accessed
<Snake__> Is this all I have to do Hobbsee
<Snake__> What this page says?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Snake__> Oh thats easy
<Snake__> Someone was saying I had to remove repos and stuff
<Snake__> and suggested I wait for dapper >.>
<Hobbsee> lol...no
<Hobbsee> i've been using 3.5 for a few months now
<Snake__> kk
<Snake__> Umm
<Snake__> Wtf
<Snake__> How do I get it??
<Snake__> I did this sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Snake__> and got  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Snake__> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<Snake__> OK
<emptystapler> is it possible to sort your contact list in Kopete alphabetically? i'll be damned if i can find such an option
<Hobbsee> Snake__: looks like it accepted it the second time then
<Snake__> Hobbsee: well how exactly do I get it??
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Snake__> Ah ok
<Snake__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotflu> Hobbsee: I give up, what is it?
<Snake__> lol
<Hobbsee> weird bot
<Snake__> I think I got it
<emptystapler> Ahhhhhhhh! The middle-button doesn't close tabs in Firefox, either!
<Snake__> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Snake__>   ark arts artsbuilder kamera kappfinder kate kaudiocreator kcontrol kcron
<Snake__>   kdeadmin-kfile-plugins kdebase-bin kdebase-data kdebase-kio-plugins
<Snake__> That look right?
<seth_k|lappy> emptystapler, about:config
<seth_k|lappy> emptystapler, search for middle
<Hobbsee> Snake__: yeah
<Snake__> kk
<emptystapler> seth_k|lappy: YES! thanks!
<Snake__> nice servers
<Snake__> 190 kbps 0.0
<Hobbsee> !repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<emptystapler> err
<ubotflu> Hobbsee: okay
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotflu> Hobbsee: I don't know
<Hobbsee> darned bot
<emptystapler> seth_k|lappy: none of the middlemouse.* options seem to apply...
<Hobbsee> bimberi: doesnt seem to be adding things correctly...
<emptystapler> seth_k|lappy: which did you have in mind?
<Snake__> lol
<seth_k|lappy> emptystapler, browser.tabs.opentabfor.middleclick = true && middlemouse.contentLoadURL = false
<Snake__> I <3 broken bots
<bimberi> Hobbsee: yes, i though maybe it's in a readonly mode.  But now things are disappearing
<Snake__> Hobbsee: is 3.5 fster like everyons saying?
<seth_k|lappy> ubotflu, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<ubotflu> okay, seth_k|lappy
<seth_k|lappy> !repos
<ubotflu> seth_k|lappy: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<emptystapler> seth_k|lappy: bingo! thanks
<seth_k|lappy> readonly mode, i imagine
<Hobbsee> hehe - glad to see that it doesnt work for seth_k|lappy either!
<bimberi> !beer
* ubotflu pours bimberi a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<Snake__> LOL
<Snake__> It remebers that
<emptystapler> brb
<Hobbsee> Snake__: i think so, it's been a while since i've used 3.4.3 to check against
<Snake__> Hahaha
<Hobbsee> !disco
<ubotflu> Woo Yeah, boogie on down...... **flashing lights*** party :D
<bimberi> well at least the important factoids are stil there :P
<Hobbsee> remembers that too
<seth_k|lappy> alrighty guys, no more playing with the bot :P
<Snake__> How long as 3.5 been out??
<Hobbsee> and !cigarette, for those of you who smoke
<Hobbsee> Snake__: um, couple of weeks?
<Hobbsee> there were betas and rc's before that though
<Snake__> Ya forgot about those :)
<bimberi> seth_k|lappy: ok :) (will continue in /query)
<seth_k|lappy> ;)
<seth_k|lappy> goodness... I am trying to fix this computer that runs XP (that's what I do for a living) and it is _trashed_
<seth_k|lappy> gogo Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> stick kubuntu on it, no more problem
<kinection> seth_k|lappy: it seems like anybody who knows enough about computers tends to be fixing XP as a living :)
* seth_k|lappy is hunting for an Ubuntu live CD so he can boot the thing and backup data
<Snake__> I fix XP for a living
<Snake__> lol
<Hobbsee> that's just scary
<Snake__> Where would I be without microsoft...I have to thank their dumbasses for making it
* Hobbsee 's XP partition will never need fixing - it doesnt connect to the net at all
* Snake__ XP deleted his whole HDD, so he erased it and learned linux :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Snake__> okay Hobbsee its fully installed...
<Snake__> I guess...
<Snake__> how do I activate it??
<Snake__> lol
* Hobbsee also did that, but boots to XP for the odd game...
<seth_k|lappy> uh oh Tm_T, the showstopper bug in Kopete for me is still there :(
<Hobbsee> Snake__: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, http://support.invisionfree.com/index.php?showtopic=93296&view=findpost&p=441233 says it is fixed but it's not fully fixed.
<Snake__> Thanks
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, oops, wrong link
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62690 :P
<Hobbsee> no permission to view topic...lol
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: says fixed
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, I know. But it's not. Here comes a screenshot.
<Snake__> Hey uhh
<Snake__> Should it be sitting here on "Checking battery state"??
<Hobbsee> what's up Snake__
<Hobbsee> where's that?
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, http://sethkinast.com/tmp/kopete.png
<Snake__> Its on my laptop
<Snake__> Its a full black screen after I restarted KDM
<Snake__> Or whatever
<seth_k|lappy> look at the link. See the highlighted part? That's the part it used to open my browser when I clicked it.
<Snake__> And it lists everything from boot up
<seth_k|lappy> Snake__, that means X died and didn't start.
<Snake__> Okay so what now?
<seth_k|lappy> fix X
<seth_k|lappy> :P
<Snake__> How do I revive it?
<seth_k|lappy> are you running Dapper?
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> No
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: and the problem is...
<kinection> is there a way to get GTK icons in the systray to not out of palce and ugly?
<kinection> *look
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, it didn't open the whole link! it cut off thosse last 2 characters, "85"
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, when I clicked it
<occy> any way to make kmail auto check an account every say 3 minutes?
<Snake__> Hobbsee help!
<Snake__> lol
<occy> seth_k|lappy: howdy again :)
<seth_k|lappy> occy, install kbiff
<robotgeek> hey seth_k|lappy
<seth_k|lappy> and hi back at you :)
<seth_k|lappy> hi robotgeek
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: :o
<occy> seth_k|lappy: heh, a biff agent?  awww man.... what is this, 1995?
<occy> ;)
<seth_k|lappy> occy, hehe, fine
<Hobbsee> Snake__: try startx
* seth_k|lappy uses a SuperKaramba widget to do it
* Hobbsee uses moztraybiff, for thunderbird
<Snake__> I cant type...
<Snake__> It just...sits here
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: never happened here, though I always copy url :p
<Snake__> Blinking
<occy> seth_k|lappy: are those things cpu intensive?
<seth_k|lappy> occy, the one I use sits at like 3% cpu
<Hobbsee> Snake__: reboot the machine?  sudo shutdown now -r
<seth_k|lappy> on my 1.6 GHz
<Snake__> Hobbsee I cannot type!
<Snake__> lol
<seth_k|lappy> Tm_T, may I add you to a messenger and send you a link, and see what happens?
<Hobbsee> then how are you typing now?
<occy> Hobbsee: I don't see how anyone can use GTK apps with kde.  I HATED used kde apps under gnome.   I like sticking with one toolkit to have consistancy.
<Snake__> I'm on my big PC
<Snake__> Not my laptop
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: sure, msn?
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> (Laptop has kubuntu)
<Hobbsee> occy: i cant either, but i found kmail to be more painful than thunderbird
<occy> that's not meant as a troll, but more of a UI consistancy statement.
<Hobbsee> Snake__: ah...i see - hit the power button
<occy> Hobbsee: nod, I'm missing Tbird now. :(
<Snake__> rofl
<Hobbsee> occy: so true.  it doesnt seem *that* far off...
<occy> Hobbsee: stop tempting me with your forbidden fruits!
<Hobbsee> occy: i use firefox anyway - tried to build it on qt engine, didnt work though
<occy> must.... force... myself... to use.... k...mail....
<Hobbsee> so i only have 2 programs that are built on gtk
<occy> heh, forcing myself to use the konq too.... whew
<Hobbsee> occy: thunderbird's better lol
<Tm_T> seth_k|lappy: added :)
<Snake__> How long should kubuntu take to shut down the PC.......mine will sit there forever, then I have to hold down the power button
<Snake__> and its not a AT mobo...
<Hobbsee> however, i think there is a setting in kmail that lets you check every few mins...
<occy> Hobbsee: you are a temptress
<occy> heh
<Hobbsee> kde apps under gnome look worse than vice versa, if you have the gtk qt engine installed
<Hobbsee> occy: hehe i know!
<Snake__> And I know its going to corrupt something :(
* occy fires up thunderbird from konsole
<occy> heh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<occy> heh
<occy> doesn't seem too bad
<Snake__> Uhhhh KDE 3.4 looks exactly like 3.4.....
<Snake__> 3.5 looks like 3.4**
<crimsun> well yes, 3.4 would look like 3.4
<seth_k|lappy> yeah, pretty much
<crimsun> (imagine that!)
<Hobbsee> there are some differences though - you'll slowly notice them
<Hobbsee> hehe crimsun
<Snake__> How do...I check?
<Snake__> I must have screwed up something
<occy> crimsun: heh
<occy> crimsun: I'm switch hitting
<Hobbsee> Snake__: konversation --version
<occy> batting for the other team.
<occy> etc.
<Snake__> release 3.5.0
<Snake__> Hmmm
<occy> Hobbsee: heh
<Hobbsee> :P
<crimsun> occy: wha?
<occy> Hobbsee: konversation wasn't my cup of tea
<Hobbsee> rc5?
<occy> crimsun: trying to use kde
<Hobbsee> i'll use konversation, or irssi if i have no GUI
<occy> I used to use (until yesterday?) xchat for the past 5 years?
<crimsun> occy: that ain't switch hitting. I'd be concerned if you reverted to Mac OS 8 or something.
<Hobbsee> why switch to kde if you dont like it?
<occy> crimsun: haha
<occy> crimsun: I am || close to buying a mac and saying to heck with Linux for a while.
<Anakashar> does anyone know how to get the rar reader plugin for karchiver?
<occy> crimsun: seriously, I have work I need to do, and breezy has been dying on me left and right.
<Snake__> Hmm
<crimsun> I use everything under the sun, KDE, GNOME, Xfce, IceWM, XPde, XP, whatever...
<Snake__> That was way to easy
<occy> crimsun: me trying KDE is a last ditch effort at stability.
<Snake__> crimsun: is xfce any good?
<crimsun> Anakashar: as in installing rar?
* Hobbsee didnt really like xfce much
<crimsun> Snake__: yes, it's good. It may not suit your tastes, though.
<Anakashar> well, i have a rar file, and not sure how to open it
<Snake__> Whys that?
<crimsun> Snake__: because there is no one desktop for everyone
<Snake__> ah
<Knowerrors> xfce only good if your machine is too slow for kde
<Hobbsee> most stuff wouldnt open on me...not sure why
<Snake__> Well my machine is fine with KDE, and I hate gnome
<Hobbsee> same here
<Snake__> Xfce was the last major thing I was looking into
<occy> I love(d) gnome
<Hobbsee> 3 OS's is enough on this 40 gig laptop for me - i dont need multiple DM's as well
<occy> but KDE is quite powerful.
<occy> there are TONS of nice things in KDE
<jahshua> what is a window maker ?
<Snake__> I hate how gnome looks..I hate how it works
<Snake__> lol
<occy> heh
<Snake__> I just hate it.
<occy> that's the thing, I hate how KDE looks
<Snake__> lol
<occy> :)
<Snake__> Heh
<Hobbsee> go back to gnome then lol
<occy> but at this point, I'll take a crappy desktop over things dying on me.
<occy> *chuckle*
<occy> it's not really crappy....
<Snake__> U may learn to love KDE
<Snake__> :)
<fatdave> hey guys.  is there a file i can set up wireless network settings in so I don't have to do iwconfig commands when I first boot up?
<occy> a lot of things are quite nice.
<Snake__> Go into your settings
<occy> Snake__: ran KDE for like 3years from 97-00
<Snake__> lol
<occy> or something like that.
<Snake__> fatdave: In system settings
<Snake__> Go to connections
<Snake__> No wait
<occy> raise your hand if you used kfm 0.1.0 when it came out!
* occy raises his hand.
<Snake__> ims sorry, network settings
<fatdave> k.  there
<_nano_> Snake__: hey!
<Snake__> Go into admin mode
<Snake__> _nano_:  whats up
<fatdave> done
<_nano_> Snake__: any luck with the wireless? :P
<Snake__> _nano_: Im on it
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> configure wlan0
<Snake__> fatdave
<Snake__> Set it all up there
<occy> Hobbsee: ok, you are evil, I'm using Tbird.  heh, I can't take it.
<fatdave> alright.  we'll see if this works.  it hasn't in the past
<Hobbsee> hehehehe
<Hobbsee> occy: how about firefox?
<Snake__> _nano_: Ya I woke up thie morning, and its been working great ever since
<Hobbsee> it's got a nice plasticfox theme too, so it looks more kde-ish
<occy> well
<occy> FF was crashing on me quite a lot.
<_nano_> Snake__: you got that WAP stuff working? great! congrats :D
<occy> maybe it was just gnome 2.12 crap
<occy> :/
<Snake__> _nano_:  HA WAP!
<Snake__> HAHAHA
<occy> I might give it a shot..... but if that sucker dies....
<Snake__> No not that
<Snake__> :)
<Hobbsee> probbaly was
<Snake__> I set up mac filtering
<_nano_> Snake__: LOL!
<occy> I'll try konq
<Snake__> WAP will never be
<Snake__> Hey I noticed something new on 3.5!
<Snake__> "Switch User"
<Snake__> lol
<odin> Does anyone play world of warcraft?
<_nano_> Snake__: i guess you got rid of the "root" of the problem -- WAP ;)
<Snake__> Hehe
<Snake__> Does linux need any antivirus??
<Snake__> or firewall I should know about?
<psychocat> not really
<Snake__> Or spy scanner
<psychocat> you can run both but they aren't needed
<Snake__> Wouldn't opensource be easier to hack than closed?
<psychocat> at the same time it can be built safer than closed source too right?
<_nano_> Snake__: opensource would ensure the security to be patched sooner
<_nano_> Snake__: moreover the linux filesystem itself is secure
<Snake__> _nano_: I noticed its like a glass wall
<Snake__> You can see everything, but only access it with a key
<_nano_> Snake__: great analogy :P
<psychocat> it's much more secure
<Snake__> But at the same time, someone could look at the source, notice a expliot, and ship it across the net
<Snake__> obviously a patch would be released the next day, but a lot of people would be screwed
<M_Cheevy> anyone have much experience with sensors (and karamba aero-aio)?
<Snake__> What does adept updater do?
<psychocat> it updates the system
<Snake__> So its like apt-get upgrade?
<psychocat> yeah
<Snake__> kk
<Snake__> :( I wish I could see my shared windows folders
<psychocat> what do you mean?
<psychocat> write to them?
<Snake__> No
<Snake__> Read off my shared MP3 Folder
<psychocat> you can
<Snake__> For some reason "I" cant
<Snake__> lol
<jahshua> does kubuntu have alot of bugs ?
<Snake__> Does a dog fly?
<jahshua> heh
<jahshua> ;p
<psychocat> runs solid on my pc
<Hobbsee> it has some, like every program and OS does
<Snake__> jahshua: lets put it this way: A lot less that OTHER OSes...
<Snake__> than**
<psychocat> snake, do you get any kind of error when you try to access your windows folders?
<Snake__> ya
<Snake__> hold on
<Snake__> Unable to find any workgroups
<psychocat> the folders are on the same pc?
<Snake__> No
<Snake__> Network
<Snake__> My main PC to my laptop
<psychocat> ah, samba fun stuff
<Snake__> Ja
<psychocat> sorry, i don't have samba setup
<Snake__> ok :(
<DJ_Mer_> ferb -A person who farts in the bathtub water and bites the bubbles.
<psychocat> snake, did you try to google some info. on samba?
<Snake__> Na its not that important
<Snake__> I just wish I could listen to music
<Snake__> lol
<Hobbsee> Snake__: you running a firewall?
<Snake__> Not that im aware of
<Snake__> well..my router...if that counts
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Snake__> Hobbsee: any idea?
<Hobbsee> no, except for installing smbfs
<Snake__> smbfs?
<_nano_> Hobbsee: doesn't kde install samba by default?
<_nano_> !samba
<ubotflu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<_nano_> Hobbsee: i mean kubuntu sorry
<Hobbsee> it does, but it doesnt install smbfs
<jahshua> hello
<gandhii> keyboard doesnt work on install... at the first screen where it asks for language.  Tried 2 different "standard" keyboards that work fine under other circumstances.
<jahshua> i just installed kubuntu on part of my hd, with xp on the other for dual booting, i now only want to use kde..can i simply reinstall and re write the whole hd or what
<_nano_> gandhii: keyboard worked during installation?
<_nano_> gandhii: by that i mean keyboard plugged in properly?
<Snake__> This is a good question
<Snake__> (((Q: I don't have a 'Windows Networking' section, only Hostname and Domain-name. What do I do now?)))
<Snake__> Thats all I got...
<gandhii> nano..  yea
<gandhii> its the same for amd64, i386, live, install, kubuntu, ubuntu  etc
<gandhii> keyboards work fine in bios..  windows.. etc..  just not in various linux installs..
<Knowerrors> jahshua: just install qtparted... then use it to delete the windows partition and resize the kubuntu one
<Snake__> !samba
<gandhii> is there an nforce4 bug?
<ubotflu> extra, extra, read all about it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Snake__> This makes no sense
<gandhii> any ideas?
<jahshua> Knowerrors: i install qtparted in Adept ?
<Knowerrors> yes
<gandhii> has nobody else have this problem?    i saw a post of the same error on the forums...  but i guess those dont get used much since there arent many responses there.
<Snake__> Hmmm it pulled a windows on me
<Snake__> !samba
<ubotflu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Snake__> When was linux 2.6 made?
<psychocat> the second link is more complete snake
<jahshua> Knowerrors: qparted isnt in my Adept.
<Snake__> jahshua: did you open the universe and multiverse?
<jahshua> ooh
<jahshua> no
<jahshua> i dont know how
<Snake__> Do that ;)
<jahshua> hmmm
<Snake__> Hold on
<ubuntu> qtparted
<Snake__> !repos
<ubotflu> I haven't a clue, Snake__
<Knowerrors> jahshua: enable all the repos first and reload
<Snake__> Argh
<jahshua> where are repos at
<Snake__> jahshua: go to adept
<Snake__> then modify repos
<Snake__> Manage repos**
<psychocat> snake, kernel 2.6 was released around march 2004
<Snake__> psychocat: oh okay I thought it was older than tht
<Snake__> that**
<Knowerrors> jahshua: then click on the ones you want and enable
<jahshua> i cant see modify or repos anywhere
<Snake__> Its manage repsriotys
<Snake__> to be exact
<Snake__> (repos is short for that)
<jahshua> oh
<jahshua> yes
<Snake__> click that, read through it, right click on the ones for universe
<Knowerrors> click on the Adept menu
<Knowerrors> then Manage
<Snake__> and enable
<Knowerrors> then click on the lines that say #deb and right click enable
<Knowerrors> for universe and multiverse
<Snake__> How do I stop the terminal from pinging/?
<Snake__> ahh
<ubuntu> dtrc c
<Snake__> ??
<kinfo> what?
<gandhiii> dont suppose i got any answers while i was disconnected?
<Snake__> I made the terminal ping a host....and itwont stop
<Snake__> lol
<bimberi> Snake__: <ctrl>C
<Snake__> ah
<Snake__> Thanks :)
<bimberi> np :)
<Snake__> Well I can ping my MP3 server...
<jahshua> ok so i did that
<Snake__> jahshua: now reload
<jahshua> i enabled the universe ones
<Snake__> and then look for the program
<sambagirl> snake what is address for mp3 server?
<Snake__> you should have like 17k packages to choose from (Litterally)
<sambagirl> or is private?
<Snake__> private
<sambagirl> ok
<Snake__> local
<Snake__> lol
<sambagirl> ok
<Knowerrors> jahshua: "fetch updates"
<jahshua> :)
<jahshua> fetching
<Snake__> man it worked before...
<jahshua> thanks
<Snake__> Then my network screwed up
<Snake__> and now i cant see it
<jahshua> ok so i got it :)
<jahshua> so if install this
<jahshua> what gonna happen
<jahshua> do i need to close down irc etc
<sambagirl> someone want try to recieve my videostream?
<sambagirl> i using vlc
<sambagirl> trying again.
<Knowerrors> jahshua: nope
<Knowerrors> just make sure the windows partition isn't mounted before you try to change it
<jahshua> oh crap
<jahshua> how do i do that
<jahshua> lol
<Snake__> right click the drive
<Snake__> unmount
<jahshua> i dunno how to do that in linux yet
<jahshua> hmm
<Snake__> or uhhh...sudo umount....uhhh crap
<Snake__> i cant remeber the code
<Knowerrors> jahshua: just go to storage media in Konqueror, right click on your drive, then unmount
<Knowerrors> that is, if it has a green arrow on it, otherwise its not mounted
<Snake__> my kde shows nothing in my media folder
<Snake__> Bug?
<jahshua> media:/    has a unmounted floppy disk   thats it
<swim> anyone have alphacube installed?
<Knowerrors> jahshua: prob means only linux HD partition is mounted
<Snake__> what are some good, stupid little linux games?
<Snake__> Like frozen bubble
<jahshua> i got an error earlier when i tried to boot into xp .. a missing .dll file
<jahshua> so, should i just run this Knowerrors
<Knowerrors> yeah, qtparted will tell you if it can't commit the changes
<jahshua> ok well wow
<Snake__> Hobbsee: know of any cool small games like frozen bubble?
<jahshua> that took 1 minute
<Hobbsee> Snake__: plenty, have a look in synaptic/adept
<Snake__> Something not so graphic intesnsive thats still fun
<jahshua> how do i check  my hd properties to see how many gb i have now
<Hobbsee> supertux, planetpenguinracer, pingus, kdegames...there are heaps
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Yay
<Snake__> I get to have fun on my lil lappy
<Tm_T> how about freeciv
<Tm_T> or wesnoth
<Snake__> Anyone ever play pocket tanks?
<Snake__> (on windows)
<Tm_T> what's that
<Snake__> Its a lil 2 day game
<Snake__> its pretty sweet
<Snake__> You can get the demo on downloads.com
<Tm_T> neverheard
<bimberi> yeah, what's windows? :P
<Snake__> You get 30 weapons (all pretty cool) and try to shoot down your opponants tank
<Tm_T> hmm, nothing new I afraid
<Hobbsee> !windows
<ubotflu> extra, extra, read all about it, windows is unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<Snake__> Not really, but its done really well
<Hobbsee> that's what windows is!
<Snake__> LOL
<swim> what package holds x includes?
<Hobbsee> !xincludes
<ubotflu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<swim> cheers :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<bimberi> yay, that one worked! :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee <3
<Hobbsee> hey Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> I'm still alive
<bimberi> !alternative
<ubotflu> hmm... alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Hobbsee> oh good
<swim> hmm how about qt headers and libraries :) ?
<swim> !qt headers
<dutch> good night
<ubotflu> Bugger all, i dunno, swim
<swim> !qtheaders
<ubotflu> swim: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<swim> :\
<Hobbsee> swim: kde-devel
<Knowerrors> swim: try searchin for em in adept :)
<Hobbsee> as in, sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<swim> thx Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> what are you compiling?
<Hobbsee> and are you going to use checkinstall?
<swim> I dont know what checkinstall is, Im compiling Alphacube kde deco
<swim> hmm kde-devel install from adept says Action: Break install...
<swim> bummer
<Hobbsee> !checkinstall
<ubotflu> methinks checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Hobbsee> swim: do it from apt-get, and you'll get to see the error
<swim> unmet deps
<Knowerrors> swim: thats why you should get/use Synaptic (the ease of Adept with the power of apt-get)
<swim> Knowerrors: I tried kynaptic... but it's so elementary in comparison to gtk synaptic
<Hobbsee> swim: pastebin the error?
<swim> sec
<Hobbsee> i just use apt-get anyway, and apt-cache search - i havent opened adept in a few months
<Knowerrors> swim: you know synaptic works in kde ;)
<Snake__> How do I use kdegames?
<Hobbsee> Snake__: sudo apt-get install kdegames
<_nano_> Snake__: use as in?
<Snake__> theres no games :(
<Snake__> lol
<_nano_> yeah apt-get thingy
<Snake__> I installed froze bubble to...and I cant find it
<Snake__> its not in K-Menu
<Snake__> frozen bubble**
<Hobbsee> use kappfinder
<Hobbsee> or add it manually
<Snake__> Hobbsee: how if I have no clue where it installed to??
<_nano_> Snake__: tab completion should work
<Hobbsee> locate frozen bubble
<Snake__> tab??
<Snake__> Ahh
<Snake__> >>
* Snake__ mass confusion
<_jlh> hello
<zak-jensen> I am having problems with my wireless network setup within the kubuntu installer, and was wondering if I could get some help with it.
<zak-jensen> hello :)
<Snake__> _nano_: what do you mean tab completion?
<_nano_> Snake__: type a few start chars and then press tab
<Snake__> ...
<Snake__> Where?? I used adapt
<Snake__> adept*
<_nano_> Snake__: no in console :P
<swim> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.ca/34126
<Snake__> HOLY CRAP
<Snake__> I can run these games from the console?!??!
<Snake__> SWEET!
<zak-jensen> Snake__: you can run practically anything from the console ;)
<_nano_> Snake__: you could run anything from console
<_nano_> yeah
<Snake__> well I know that, but i didnt know i could just type...frozen-bubble
<Snake__> and it would run
<Hobbsee> lol
<_nano_> lol
<zak-jensen> as long as the location of the binary is within your PATH, you can run it. Otherwise, you have to find it by hand. (well, or add it to your path)
<zak-jensen> :)
<Hobbsee> swim: sudo apt-get install kdesdk kde-devel kdelibs4-dev kdebase-dev libkonq4-dev
<Snake__> man I love this game
<zak-jensen> is the kubuntu installer broken or something? It won't let me log into my wireless network... and I checked the config by hand thrice already.
<Knowerrors> Snake__: Unless you want to debug something, just go K>run>frozen-bubble... and if it didn't make a menu entry for you, you can right click on the K and menu editor to add an icon manually
<Snake__> Linux never ceases to amaze me
<zak-jensen> lol
<Ayiden> Hi, I was stupid and "attempted to install gnome along with kde and gnome loaded once .. the second time I logged into gome it just froze.. so I uninstalled it.. kde seemed to work fine.. well now I am getting errors.. (which I think was the reason gnome wasnt working) I am now getting errors when I uninstall or install a program... CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (en
<Ayiden> CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<MrMazda> brand new kubuntu install: why does kinfocenter tell me my DPI is 75 when it should be 109 for my display size and resolution?
<Ayiden> I was getting that error when I tried to install gnome
<Ayiden> and now im still getting it after uninstalling everything I could find that had to do with gnome
<Ayiden> any one know what that means?
<Ayiden> or what could be my problem?
<Ayiden> CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<zak-jensen> depends where the errors are coming from
<zak-jensen> when do they occur?
<Ayiden> when I install or uninstall a program
<Ayiden> not ever program though
<Ayiden> anything to do with desktop
<Ayiden> that error was process 9087 when installing desktop-file-utilities
<Snake__> MAN! Thats crazy.
<Snake__> Alt+F2+Gimp = Open program
<Snake__> I love it
<zak-jensen> http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/12/msg01325.html
<zak-jensen> there's the solution to your problem.
<zak-jensen> Or, it should be.
<Ayiden> zak-jensen: wow thanks alot im checking it out right now
<zak-jensen> it's a debian solution though. May be different within Kubuntu, if they changed the location for that file in any way
<zak-jensen> np
<zak-jensen> now, if I could only log on to my wireless network... :/
<emptystapler> Is there any way to sort your contact list in Kopete alphabetically?
<Ayiden>  For anyone else having this problem, the cause appears to be a botched mplayer.desktop file in the unofficial mplayer-<arch> packages; to fix the problem, edit /usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop so that the contents aren't repeated.
<Ayiden> hmm what am i suppose to edit nothing seems to be repeating
<Ayiden> hmmm
<Ayiden> is it talking about the mime types?
<zak-jensen> that may not be the problem. It was just the first solution that appeared in a google search. It may be a different .desktop file
<Ayiden> I know.. maybe purge mplayer and then reinstall
<Ayiden> ah
<Ayiden> okay
<Ayiden> this might take a while
<zak-jensen> Ayiden: learn and love grep ;)
<Ayiden> yes but can grep search for repeated things in the desktop files?
<zak-jensen> If I had a running nix box, I'd write up a little command line script you could use to find where ever the command was repeated. Unfortunately, the only one I have running I can't log into at the moment.
<zak-jensen> maybe. Look at the options. I'd personally pipe it through something that did
<Ayiden> your having trouble with your wireless network right? sometimes they can be a pain
<zak-jensen> yeh
<Ayiden> it didnt find it on install?
<zak-jensen> it seems to be trying to log me in to any network except the one I specify.
<zak-jensen> It's in the instal
<zak-jensen> I worked around it by specifying an IP
<zak-jensen> *manually
<emptystapler> is there no way to alleviate jerky mouse movement when disk i/o is occuring?
<Ayiden> I had some trouble once with a linspire installation.. it found all of the computers on the network and could play with their files and they were all windows but it would NOT go online
<zak-jensen> strange stuff
<Ayiden> emptystapler: yes change the I/O schedualrs in the kernel
<emptystapler> ...
<jahshua> so after i install programs from Adept, whatsa the command to activate them
<Ayiden> take off the one that tries to equalize bandwidth
<Ayiden> jahshua: umm they are all already activated....
<Ayiden> just access them
<jahshua> ah yes
<jahshua> thats what i meant
<Ayiden> us run or ./ in command
<Ayiden> what program are you trying to run?
<Snake__> Do i need gtk for linux>>
<Snake__> ??*
<Ayiden> Snake__: no but it might make things look a little nicer...
<Ayiden> ha ha
<Snake__> Well im trying to play a game...it says GTK
<Snake__> freeciv, anyone herd of it?
<zak-jensen> yep. never tried to use it though. :/
<Ayiden> yeah its a civilization like game
<zak-jensen> doesn't kubuntu resolve the dependencies automatically?
<Ayiden> it has different flavors besides gtk
<Ayiden> yes
<Ayiden> well apt does
<Ayiden> but if they arent marked in the package then it cant
<Snake__> okay so if install it with adept ill get GTK wont I?
<McScruff> can someone help me with this compile -- http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/469749
<Ayiden> freeciv-client-gtk
<Snake__> yes
<Ayiden> you should
<Snake__> ok
<Ayiden> you need freeciv and freeciv-data etc..
<Snake__> ya that was with the dependencies
<emptystapler> another basic question. when i launch apps with kdesu, they don't seem to inherit my user's window settings (font sizes, etc). what gives?
<Ayiden> emptystapler: because its running from root
<Ayiden> emptystapler: root has differnet settings
<Ayiden> emptystapler: try sudo instead
<Ayiden> ksudo?
<emptystapler> ... but if the root account is disabled, how would you change them?
<emptystapler> some things don't seem to work with sudo, such as kate
<Ayiden> you activate the root account
<Ayiden> yes
<Ayiden> I know
<emptystapler> ksudo?
<Ayiden> I have my root account enabled just in case
<Ayiden> no
<Snake__> I use vi instead of kate
<Ayiden> I dont thin there is a ksudo...
<emptystapler> I was just curious why you said that
<emptystapler> (typo?)
<Ayiden> yes >.<
<emptystapler> :)
<zak-jensen> there isn't. the ksu program was actually modified (by the accounts I heard) to work with sudo
<McScruff> anyone http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/469749
<Snake__> _nano_: you here?
<Ayiden> I wasnt thiking for some reason *(lol)
<_nano_> Snake__: yeah
<emptystapler> well, that kind of sucks. i don't want to have to duplicate every visual setting i have for root
<_nano_> Snake__: whats up!
<Snake__> _nano_: remeber before about the launching programs thing?
<Ayiden> emptystapler: maybe someone else knows another way
<Ayiden> but thats the only way I know
<Snake__> well I got freeciv.....and..its no in Kmenu
<Snake__> tab complete wont work
<Snake__> and run wont work
<Snake__> what now
<Ayiden> its because it uses gtk instead of kde's themes
<emptystapler> Ayiden: sudo seems like the natural solution.. i wish i knew why the hell it's broken for various kde apps
<Ayiden> emptystapler: yes I know.. they really should have a ksudo
<jahshua> how do i open/run files i got from adept
<zak-jensen> you could symlink root to your .kde directory in home
<jahshua> i have forgotten the commad
<zak-jensen> ln -s /home/name/.kde /root/.kde
<jahshua> bitchx for instance
<emptystapler> hmmm
<Ayiden> zak-jensen: that could be dangerous though
<zak-jensen> yep
<jahshua> bitchx-gtk
<zak-jensen> but its *a solution* ;)
<Ayiden> very.. you could end up screwing up your own home directory
<Ayiden> yeah
<zak-jensen> or you can copy it
<Ayiden> like if a program installing in root went to right to both directories .. not good
<zak-jensen> but then they can get out of sync
<Ayiden> write*
<emptystapler> hm.
<emptystapler> well, that's something to mull over
<emptystapler> did you guys see my earlier question about Kopete?
<emptystapler> i'm digging it so far, but can't figure out how to sort my list alphabetically automatically
<emptystapler> on the whole i like it way better than gaim. can't stand that app
<zak-jensen> the kde team (last I knew) was considering/working on a settings migration tool. Won't help for now, but it's nice to know that they are considering implementing something like it.
<zak-jensen> emptystapler: I looked around a bit, but without kopete installed at present, I can't offer much help :/
<Snake__> _nano_: I guess thats a no?
<emptystapler> zak-jensen: if i haven't found it by now, chances are it's nowhere even remotely obvious. seems like a strange omission
<_nano_> Snake__: oops...unless you use my nick..it's not notified...lemme scroll up an see the messages sorry :P
<Snake__> Heh ok
<emptystapler> d'oh, i just realized kopete doesn't even implement file transfers
<emptystapler> looks like i might have to keep gaim around after all. curses!
<Ayiden> gnome has a sudo.. gksudo...
<Ayiden> *(lol)
<emptystapler> bleh
<Hobbsee> emptystapler: some protocols work
<Ayiden> emptystapler: yeah I prefer gaim over anything
<emptystapler> i should have specified: i mean with AIM
<Ayiden> emptystapler: I wish they had gaim video though... they have phone gaim jeesh
<emptystapler> i've been periodically trying the gaim cvs builds in windows at work and such, and haven't been impressed
<_nano_> Snake__: you used apt-get install freeciv?
<emptystapler> but mainly because gtk+ is horrid in windows
<Snake__> i used adept
<jahshua> how do i open/run files i get from adept
<jahshua> :/
<jahshua> im so tired
<jahshua> cant remnember anything
<jahshua> should go to bed
<Ayiden> emptystapler: windows has a gaim transparancy thing but thats it
<jahshua> bleh
<kalenedrael> Why can't people just use apt-{get,cache}?
<Snake__> _nano_: I used adept
<_nano_> Snake__: lemme check what freeciv is :P
<Snake__> _nano_: Its a game
<Ayiden> _nano_: its a civ like game
<emptystapler> Ayiden: that wimp theme it has is horrible, fonts are impossible to read and don't render accurately incoming or outgoing if you try and correct it in the gtkrc config... it is awful at rendering aim profiles, too
<zak-jensen> well, I think I'm signing off for now. hope you guys get solutions to your problems. :) ttyl
<Ayiden> emptystapler: yes maybe microsoft will get better in long horn ha ha...
<Ayiden> long horn(s)
<Snake__> Ayiden: Vista actually doesn't look THAT bad,,,its the rights managment im worriedabout
<_nano_> Ayiden: is it something like AOE?
<emptystapler> Snake__: same here
<_nano_> Ayiden: i might as well install it then :D
<Ayiden> they cut back on fixing the bugs in that too.. they want to "rush" it to get it out bye middle 2006
<emptystapler> I am a fan of win2k, and xp to an extent... but i'll never welcome a barrage of drm into my machine
<Snake__> emptystapler: same
<Snake__> the day I can't watch HDTV without a "Compliant" moniter is the day I stick to linux
<Snake__> The day I can't copy a CD without calling up the publisher is the day I blow up microsoft lol
<emptystapler> heheh
<Ayiden> emptystapler: long horn is said to have more security and their are rumors that it will even "watch" us invading our privacy ... to look for "piracy" and such
<Ayiden> freaky
<Snake__> Ayiden: Its true to a extent
<Snake__> They have DRM managment that will moniter everything going on in your system
<Snake__> But no one is actually monitering your system (No human)
<Ayiden> Snake__: yes I know that.. but the fact that ANYTHING is monitoring me makes me uneasy
<Snake__> Of course M$ auto uploads the DRM manaments log file if you do something "Illigal"
<Snake__> Same here
<emptystapler> the only reason i stick with windows year after year is because i play so many games... but over the past year or so even that's become a royal pain in the ass with godawful copy proection mechanisms making it a hassle to do even that
<emptystapler> see: Starforce
<Snake__> You should be buying the games :)
<Snake__> lol
<kadaj> who use thunderbird here
<Snake__> I personally like to make ISOs of my games tho, then just mount them
<emptystapler> hey now, games are pretty much the only software I DO buy :)
<emptystapler> and this is speaking as a professional software developer!
<Ayiden> cedega is getting better but its not perfect
<kadaj> who play rakion
<Ayiden> emptystapler: what have you worked on?
<emptystapler> nothing open source :)
<Ayiden> emptystapler: well what commercial things then *(lol)
<emptystapler> i've been out of college and programming in various stuff for about 3 years now, mostly MS .NET (ha ha!) and now Java
<Snake__> emptystapler: Black comb is what i'm waiting for
<Snake__> I cannot wait for that OS
<Ayiden> MS.net...
<emptystapler> C# is a hell of a language, actually
<Snake__> all the R & D they put into it...should be ggood
<Snake__> good*
<Ayiden> Im just getting into C
<Snake__> Oh god C
<Snake__> I tried to teach myself that
* Snake__ blows head off
<emptystapler> in 24 hours?
<Ayiden> C is fun.. I want to learn C++ though
<emptystapler> nothing about C is fun, lol
<Snake__> I wanted to learn C++
<Snake__> But man...
* Snake__ blows head off again
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> Hey what do I do if I cant get a window to close?
<emptystapler> I've been getting into Python lately (well, just to use Jython)... that's a fun and simple language
<Snake__> atlantik wont shutdown
<Hobbsee> Snake__: alt+esc
<Hobbsee> or alt+f2, xkill, click on offending window
<Hobbsee> :P
<Ayiden> emptystapler: I make it fun.. I remember I have made some pretty interesting programs.. I still have trouble getting things right though . and I hate when I type fast and end up leaving out a ; or ""
<Snake__> Haha xkill rocks
<Snake__> Hobbsee: do you just sit here all day just lurking?
<McScruff> when compileing how can i make it use the latest autoconf and not the default
<Ayiden> emptystapler: is flash difficult.. I know java looks so intimidating
<Snake__> Until someone jumps in with a question?
<Snake__> FLASH!!
<emptystapler> Flash? ActionScript?
<Snake__> ARGH
<Ayiden> flash seems hard too
* Snake__ blows head from one of the IRC to the other
<emptystapler> flash isn't really related to java
<Snake__> That is the single hardest language ever
<Ayiden> C is so simple main()
<Snake__> IMHO
<Snake__> I need something to do
<Snake__> What can I screw up in kubuntu...
<Ayiden> FLASH looked difficult...
<Snake__> :-D
<Hobbsee> Snake__: well, i'm on holidays at the moment, and i'm lurking over around 5 chats, playing solitare
<emptystapler> install dapper 2
<Ayiden> if it isnt maybe ill try it
<McScruff> snake, you can help me :)
<Hobbsee> compiling the odd bits and pieces too
<Snake__> McScruff: I doubt I can but I can try
<Snake__> whats up?
<emptystapler> firefox looks tragically out of place in KDE
<Hobbsee> emptystapler: it doesnt compile with a qt engine
<Ayiden> I USE OPERA
<emptystapler> using its own widgets and crap
<emptystapler> yeah
<Snake__> I use konqore
<Ayiden> opera is nice
<emptystapler> it blends in in windows very well
<Snake__> whats wrong with it?
<McScruff> snake_ , trying to compile but its useing the defauly autoconf, even tho a newer one is on there
<Snake__> Nope no idea
<emptystapler> I won't even touch Konq until I can figure out how to make middle mouse button close tabs :)
<Ayiden> konguor... cant get java running in it properly
* Snake__ is a linux n00b that hasn't complied one thing
<McScruff> lol
<Snake__> Sorryz
<McScruff> Hobbsee can u help
<McScruff> i know ur a pro
<Snake__> Hobbsee is good for help
<Hobbsee> Snake__: you dont really want to
<emptystapler> and then there's adblock, sessionsaver, flashblock, greasemonkey...
<Hobbsee> what do you need?
<Snake__> lol
<Ayiden> McScruff: what are you trying to compile?
<Ayiden> lol
<McScruff> Ayiden Amarok from svn
<Ayiden> eeeck
<Ayiden> what does the install readme say?
<Snake__> "You suck"
<McScruff> im doing it right, done it many times on other distros
<Snake__> :)
<McScruff> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<McScruff> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<Snake__> "Step 1. Give up"
<Ayiden> compiling is very simple.. but you wont be able to monitor it with deb packaging and upgrades are a little more time consuming
<emptystapler> lol
<McScruff> Ayiden, u will if after make i do a checkinstall :)
<Hobbsee> McScruff: apt-cache search autoconf
<Snake__> How come no one needs to complie in windows?
<Ayiden> McScruff: okay.. thats what I use aswell
<Snake__> JW
<Snake__> Is it precomplied?
<Hobbsee> Snake__: yeah, that's the idea
<Snake__> ahhh I see
<Hobbsee> so you get buggered installers, so you have to manually get the files out to do anything
<McScruff> Hobbsee, i have version 2.59 on there
<Ayiden> McScruff: or I make my own but anyway did you try to install autoconf
<McScruff> ayiden, i have version 2.59 on there
<Ayiden> you should already have it tho..
<Ayiden> yes I know you should have
<Hobbsee> just try sudo apt-get install autoconf
<Hobbsee> and see if it continues to whinge
<McScruff> i DO have it , autoconf --version tells me
<McScruff> Hobbsee, tried that
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Ayiden> yes big hmm
<McScruff> if u want u can compile it and package it :P
<Hobbsee> autotools-dev?
<emptystapler> why can't those gaim jerks supply debs?
<Hobbsee> me?
<emptystapler> thousands of rpm releases and... a tarball
<Snake__> ANyone know how to change that "K" in the corner?
<emptystapler> gah! this kubuntu install doesn't even have gcc
<Snake__> To something I want
<Ayiden> you could forse it but it may not work right
<Ayiden> um
<Hobbsee> Snake__: yes, replace the image /usr/share/icons/apps/kmenu.png
<Ayiden> Snake__: yes
<Hobbsee> or something close to that
<Snake__> kk thanks :)
<RedRose> my screen res is at 800x600 and 75Hz and the font is toooo small, why?
<Hobbsee> might have missed a folder
<McScruff> [04:43]  <Hobbsee> autotools-dev? <<still the same
<RedRose> using KDE
<Ayiden> Ayiden: or you can always use kbfx
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> McScruff: link to what you're compiling?
<McScruff> Redrose, change the font size then
<Ayiden> Snake__: you could try kbfx
<Snake__> Ayiden: explain?
<RedRose> lol, McScruff:How?
<Ayiden> Snake__: its getting better .. get it a kde-look
<emptystapler> oh crap. there's no category list thing in Adept? i need to track down all the individual packages that may be required to compile an app?
<McScruff> Hobbsee http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/Installation_HowTo#Building_SVN_amaroK
<McScruff> RedRose - somewhere in Kcontrol has the option
<Snake__> Ayiden: wtf??
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, it's automake that usually screws up, isnt it?
<Ayiden> Snake__: kbfx is a special app that can give you a nice k start like windows has only better and easily configured through the system settings
<McScruff> Hobbsee , its gheyyyyyyyyy
<Snake__> I just want to change teh lil k
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Is it in the repos?
<McScruff> Hobbsee , every other distro compiled 1st time but this noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, it makes me work
<Hobbsee> Snake__: which version did you want?  there's 1.3.7 on kubuntu site
<emptystapler> talk to you guys later!
<Hobbsee> cya emptystapler
<Snake__> Peace emptystapler
<Hobbsee> McScruff:  which version did you want?  there's 1.3.7 on kubuntu site
<Hobbsee> wrong person lol
<McScruff> Hobbsee , need svn, coz in 1.3.7 the lyrics tab no longer works
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Ayiden> Snake__: go here http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=24898
<McScruff> Hobbsee , if possible you could make a package for me :)
<Hobbsee> mmm....i could
* McScruff wants to see if hobbsee gets the same error
<Snake__> man my PC is lagging to shit
* Hobbsee doesnt really want to screw around with her amarok
<Snake__> Oh
<Snake__> My god Ayiden
<Snake__> I said change the K
<Snake__> Not install XP
<McScruff> Hobbsee, i dont blame ya
<Hobbsee> hehe
<McScruff> Hobbsee, lyrics tab dont work tho
<Ayiden> Snake__: DONT use the menu!!!
<Ayiden> only the K start thing
<Ayiden> and there are other themes
<swim> swim
<McScruff> I DID IT
<McScruff> IM A FUCKING STAR
<Hobbsee> McScruff: yay!
<Ayiden> linspire, suse, and many other distros use variations of kbfx
<McScruff> i installed every version of auto make :)
<Hobbsee> Ayiden: i thought i answered that ages ago...on how to change the pic on the kmenu
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> that works
<Snake__> lol Hobbsee
<Ayiden> ha ha yes but kbfx allows you to add the mouse over effect he he
<Snake__> ...
<Ayiden> and configure through system settings ha ha
<Snake__> zomg
<Snake__> lol
<McScruff> do i do checkinstall instead of make or instead of make install?
<Snake__> Hey thats right!! Hobbsee is a chick!! She was the only girl that wasn't all like "OMG LIK I GO7 TEH LINUX!! *GIGGLE*
<Snake__> er
<Snake__> Sorry...revolation
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Ayiden> I didnt know that
<Ayiden> ha ha
<Hobbsee> you were lucky i wasnt drinking anything - otherwise i would have made you come clean up my keyboard from laughing too hard!
<Snake__> Heh
<Snake__> I just remebered
<Snake__> Like I was in here a while ago when I first installed kubuntu...and I found out then...
<Snake__> lol
<Ayiden> ...wonders to self "what hobbsee look like..."
<Snake__> Typical male...
<Ayiden> "*(lol)
<Hobbsee> very much a typical male...
<Snake__> Find out theres a female nearby and their like "W00T!! Weres teh n4k3d pix!!"
<Snake__> Hobbsee: got n3kid pix?!
<Hobbsee> yes, exactly
<Hobbsee> and no
<Hobbsee> not online
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> u suld g3t sum
<Ayiden> im not your typicle male.. i was always the one that got made fn of because he wouldnt look at the so called "hot chick" because I felt that it was wrong...
* McScruff knew hobbsee was female AGES ago
<Snake__> lol Ayiden
<Ayiden> I did.. horibble childhood memories
<Hobbsee> lol
<McScruff> coz u dated fat chicks?
<Snake__> ya same here, I dont do it because I prefer a girl with personality and intelligence over a "hott" ditz
<Snake__> And Hobbsee is sitting there shaking her head at this whole conversation
<Snake__> :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> rolling my eyes, actually
<Ayiden> McScruff: ... no i never dated any "chicks" it seemed that every girl worth dating was attracted the the worst jerks
<McScruff> :O
<Snake__> Ayiden, the nice guy finishes last ;)
<Snake__> I'm a bit of an asshole...when I need to be
<Ayiden> now I am though.. I have been going to with my g/f for 2 years.. and I seem to have stumbled upon a "hot" girl thats NOT a ditz
<Ayiden> she is brunett
<Ayiden> not blonde *(lol)
<Ayiden> anyway
<Snake__> Ya my ex was like that, shes hot, and smart as hell...but her opinions...ugh
<Snake__> But aw well
<Snake__> Life goes on
<Snake__> Back to kubuntu
<bimberi> ubotflu: wb
<ubotflu> bimberi: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Snake__> Altho I must ask, Hobbsee do you roll your eyes at your PC often?
<Snake__> I bet that looks great to the people nearby :)
<Ayiden> yes why DID you roll your eyes?
* Snake__ begins the interigation
<Ayiden> do you seem to find yourself with jerks all the time like so many other girls?
* bimberi notes that Hobbsee is also in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> err
<Snake__> Ayiden:  are you e-flirting?,,,,
<Snake__> Haha nice bimberi
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> bimberi: yes, and i have ops there...so that could be good...
<Snake__> w00 for ops
<bimberi> Hobbsee: and here too (iirc)
<Ayiden> Snake__: no, just asking simple questions expecting complex answers
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> what?
<Snake__> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o seth_k|lappy]  by ChanServ
<seth_k|lappy> what what?
<Hobbsee> bimberi: i dont think i have ops here, unless it changed
* mode/#kubuntu [-o seth_k|lappy]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> i'd love to have ops here though
<seth_k|lappy> no, Hobbsee doesn't.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, are you an Ubuntu member yet? That's when Riddell offered me ops
<Tm_T> always fun to show superman suit under this nerd outfit ;-P
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: as in, signed the coc on launchpad?
<bimberi> ah, i thought i saw "Topic for #kubuntu set by Hobbsee" once (must have been elsewhere)
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, no, that's an Ubuntero. I mean approved by the CC as a full Member
<Hobbsee> ah
<seth_k|lappy> bimberi, anybody can set the topic on this channel, it's not +T
<Hobbsee> not sure
* bimberi learns another IRC pearl - thanks all
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, if you haven't gone to a meeting and run the gauntlet, you haven't :P
<Ayiden> YAY
<seth_k|lappy> you'd know if you had
<Tm_T> ok, off for a week, see ya o/ ->
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: hehe
<seth_k|lappy> bye Jussi
<Snake__> Hobbsee: I cant seem to find the folder that holds that file
<Snake__> the file /usr/share/icons/apps/kmenu.png
<Hobbsee> Snake__: locate kmenu.png
<Hobbsee> in a console
<seth_k|lappy> there has to be something in between /icons and /apps
<seth_k|lappy> like /hicolor/ or /nuvola/
<seth_k|lappy> and then a size also, like 96x96/
<Ayiden> okay well time for me to traverse the stairs and carpet to bed wow I am tired.... nite everyone
<Snake__> c ya
<Snake__> Hmmm now...which size is it
<Snake__> 48x48?
<seth_k|lappy> how many rows of applications show up in your panel?
<seth_k|lappy> (on the taskbar part)
<Snake__> 2
<Snake__> its default
<Hobbsee> ah, that's it...
<seth_k|lappy> 32x32 then
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: i knew i forgot some of them!
<Snake__> ok
<swim> hrmm trying to compile this style ... but dont really know where to start: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23620&forummode=2&forumpage=2&forumexplevel=0&forumthread=108904#c112874   (but from source)
<Snake__> for anyone wondering (cough cough Hobbsee) its /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/SIZE/apps/kmenu.png
<Hobbsee> yeah, i've realised that now
<Snake__> :)
<Hobbsee> with tab completion, copying the file myself, i would have remembered that
<Snake__> Ofcouurrrseee
<Snake__> not that im doubting you
<Snake__> :)
<seth_k|lappy> bleh, this sucks... I'm having to convert an emoticon theme from one format to another
* Snake__ runs
<seth_k|lappy> so instead of smile.png :) :-), it has to be <emoticon file="smile.png"><string>:)</string><string>:-)</string>
<swim> anyone?
<seth_k|lappy> I'm sure there's a cool program that would let me do some $1 $2 $3 magic, but I have no clue what
<Snake__> that sux
* ubotflu cats /dev/urandom into Snake__'s ear, courtesy of hobbsee
<Snake__> huh?
<Hobbsee> !tell swim about compile
* ubotflu judo chops Snake__, courtesy of hobbsee
<swim> !tell swim about compile
* Snake__ jumps Hobbsee, courtesy of snake not knowing those commands
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotflu> see compiling
<Hobbsee> !compiling
<ubotflu> Hobbsee: Do they come in packets of five?
<Hobbsee> weird
<Snake__> LOL what a smart ass
<Hobbsee> wiki.ubuntu.com/compile
<Hobbsee> should show something
<DJ_Mer_> how'd it go _nano_
<Snake__> sup _nano_
<_nano_> Hey guys! :)
<Snake__> wo I just taught my self how to rename files
<Snake__> I love apropos
<Snake__> apropos + man = N00bs best friend
<_peter_> hey, i think i have a decently simple question that i am just banging my head against..  when configure for any source code i am trying to compile, i get
<_peter_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=glibc&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<_peter_> damn, wrong paste :(
<_peter_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<_peter_> but i have gcc-4.0 installed without any issues
<_peter_> does that error stick out to anyone as a gcc issue, or am i going in the completely wrong direction?
<Hobbsee> do you need gcc3.4 as well?
<Hobbsee> or is there a gcc-4.0-dev or something?
<Hobbsee> use apt-cache search gcc
<seth_k|lappy> eeee, look at me: ^[\w] +(\.png|\.gif)([\t] +[\S] +)+
<seth_k|lappy> behold the smiley theme parser!
<seth_k|lappy> :P
<_peter_> well, i had gcc-4.0 installed, but then i went ahead and did an apt-get for gcc-3.4 (which i believe installed over 4.0)
<Hobbsee> hmm
<_peter_> just to check.. and i'm still getting the error
<Hobbsee> ask in #ubuntu if you get no answer here
<_peter_> will do. Thanks Hobbsee
<_peter_> its just a fresh kubuntu install
<Snake__> Sweet
<Snake__> I got a custom Kmenu button :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<swim> oh Hobbsee I know how to compile for the most part, if it's a simple ./configure make checinstall or make install, but this is not ... those although the INSTALL instructions say it is...
<Snake__> Theres to man "K"s in KDE...so I threw in a S :)
<Snake__> to many*
<Hobbsee> swim: try using checkinstall - it's much easier
<Hobbsee> !checkinstall
<ubotflu> checkinstall is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Snake__> Hobbsee: did you notice that KDE seems to control everything in KDE by default?
<Snake__> Kthis Kthat
<swim> Hobbsee: ... that;s what I said though I accidentally mispelled it checinstall...
<Hobbsee> oh, i missed that
* Hobbsee is getting ready for work as well, which is why she's missing bits and pieces
<Snake__> Work? Its like 1 am (here)
<Hobbsee> 4.30pm here
<_peter_> Hey Hobbsee, i've gotten a bit farther in the compilation i'm doing, and i think i hit a kubuntu specific problem. anything ring a bell with:
<_peter_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Hobbsee> !xincludes
<ubotflu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<_peter_> cool, will do. Thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> bye all!
<Snake__> By Hobbsee
<Snake__> bye**
<Snake__> lol
<_peter_> does anyone know what the qt headers and library packages are?
<Snake__> No sir
<_peter_> :).. that certainly appears to be the case
<Snake__> :)
<swim> i need to install automake... should I install the latest version? 1.9 ?
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Dude my text is huge
<Snake__> wtf
<_peter_> looks normal to me
<_peter_> anyone know what the package name of the kde header files is
<TK422> hey everyone
<TK422> anyone alive in here?
<Steven_M> Does anyone here know anything about the bug fix that stops the administrator mode from breaking?
<AA|monsterb1969> Hi - anyone know of a easy to use programming language like RealBasic(does not work in 64bit) or Gambas (does not work in 64bit) for Linux AMD64??
<_nano_> AA|monsterb1969: is RealBasic somewhat like basic?
<_nano_> AA|monsterb1969: it's been ages since I coded in basic tho...*trip down the memory lane*
<AA|monsterb1969> _nano: RealBasic is like Visual Basic ... very easy to use GUI .. look of dragging and dropping ... very little programming
<AA|monsterb1969> _nano_: RealBasic is like Visual Basic ... very easy to use GUI .. look of dragging and dropping ... very little programming
<_nano_> AA|monsterb1969: aah, i see
<Netslayer> how do i get kde 3.5 in ubuntu? when i open up synaptic, search for kde (kubuntu) the 3.4.3 is the only available one
<Netslayer> i have 3.4.3 kubuntu installed
<crimsun_> it helps if you read the topic.
<kkathman> 3.4.3 is the one thats the most stable
<kkathman> thats why
<Netslayer> heh
<kkathman> if you are a tinkerer...and want to put up with some apps not quite acting right, you can install kubuntu-desktop, then go to kde.org or kubuntu.org and follow the upgrade instructions to 3.5 tho
<Netslayer> ok i'll look around kubuntus site
<Netslayer> i run 3.5 on gentoo and i love it, laptop needs kubuntu 3.5
<DJ_Mer_> _nano_away:
<Kimppa> Hello. What software would you recommend for watching dvds?
<Netslayer> xine
<TooSad> hi
<TooSad> why if i write sudo kate i have this error: Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-loviggi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<TooSad> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<TooSad> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<Kimppa> Netslayer: the problem with xine is that I'm not able to click on menus
<nrdb> I have gotten efax working but I cant do a print to the 'print to fax' printer.  can anyone help?
<nrdb> I am trying to setup the KDE for faxing what does the message in /var/log/cups/error_log "get_jobs: resource name '/printers/Send to Fax' no good!" mean? I can do faxing by using efax-gtk.
<robin_2> hi
<robin_2> how stable are the kde 3.5 packages ?
<M_Cheevy> robin_2: so far so good
<robin_2> ok, If I get problems, I can switch back ?
<M_Cheevy> not so sure about that..... only cause I haven't tried
<holycow> hi guys
<holycow> anyone here use task juggler? how do you start it? i don't see a file in /usr/bin ... ?
<robin_2> robin@kubuntu:~$ which taskjuggler
<robin_2> /usr/bin/taskjuggler
<robin_2> I do not' know If I have installed it from sources or from apt.
<robin_2> but I'm not using it either.
<holycow> lol i was about to ask
<holycow> i downloaded rpm and converted with alien
<holycow> it ended up in some strange place and refused to startup
<holycow> *hmmm*
<holycow> ah looks like you must of compiled from source interesting
<holycow> okay thx :)
<robin_2> hmm, I think I followed instruction from linux magazine some months ago :)
<robin_2> holycow: check it out : http://www.linux-magazine.com/issue/38/TaskJuggler.pdf
<holycow> ah!
<holycow> thx!
<robin_2> although that's an old one.. maybe it helps :)
<robin_2> I don't know How I did it, but I'm running a java 32bit VM in kubuntu 64bit, without chroot.
<holycow> *nod* neat, well just wanna check it out
<holycow> gnome project manager thingy isn't progressing very fast at all
<DarkMaul> hello all
<DarkMaul> Tm_T : ping
<dragonkh> hello
<DarkMaul> iam a new kubuntu user, and i have a issue with the installation'
<DarkMaul> i have a Intel P4 3.2 with hyper threading
<dragonkh> if im user x on local and I copy my public ssh key to the .ssh of remote user y - will that work ?
<dragonkh> or do both users have to be trhe same ?
<DarkMaul> to enable HT i need to install a smp kernel, but when i install the smp kernel, kubuntu freezes
<robin_2> holycow: TaskJugller IDE looks nice, but all data have to be entered as text in an embedded editor.. no click and play... too bad.
<holycow> oh really?
<holycow> :/
<holycow> not much use then
<robin_2> that's why I'm not using it..
<robin_2> maybe there is a new version which works better
<robin_2> you should try the source http://www.taskjuggler.org/download.php
<DarkMaul> is there a ubuntu guru about ?
<holycow> i had some problems with make asking for missing targets ... gonna give it a try later
<holycow> the screen shots looked good tho :)
<robin_2> indeed
<robin_2> DarkMaul: what's the problem?
<robin_2> oh I see HT..
<robin_2> don't know, i'm a happy amd user :)
<DarkMaul> lol
<DarkMaul> i used to run suse
<DarkMaul> and never seen any troubles like this\
<holycow> they you haven't used suse long enough
<holycow> -_-
<holycow> btw
<holycow> what does hyperthreading haveto do with an sshkey?
<DarkMaul> problems like this... that was the only thing that workd
<holycow> oh thats a separate question
<DarkMaul> sshkey ??
* Chousuke has never really used anything but Debian derivatives.
<Chousuke> including Debian of course
<DarkMaul> well
<Chousuke> Maybe I should try some other distros too, someday ;P
<holycow> linux-image-686-smp  <-- you installed this kernel DarkMaul ?
<Chousuke> Just for the experience.
<DarkMaul> yes, iam reinstalling it now
<DarkMaul> uhmm the kernel that is
<DarkMaul> and crashhhhh !!!!!!!!
<holycow> for kernel related issues it is much more likely that you will find an answer via google rather than here tho
<holycow> it's a fairly complex situation to debug
<Chousuke> DarkMaul: At which point does it crash, and how exactly?
<DarkMaul> well the machine boots
<DarkMaul> then KDE comes up
<Chousuke> Oh, so it gets that far.
<Chousuke> Hmm
<DarkMaul> and when i click at the start button
<DarkMaul> the screen kinda crashes
<DarkMaul> and my mouse keeps working
<Chousuke> You mean X goes haywire? does Ctrl-alt-bspace work?
<DarkMaul> nope
<DarkMaul> x goes haywire indeed
<Chousuke> hmm
<DarkMaul> but only when installing my smp kernel
<Chousuke> are you using binary drivers? ;P
<DarkMaul> it is a fresh install
<Chousuke> oh, so free ones.
<Chousuke> okay. hmm.
<DarkMaul> hehe iam really iritated by this isseu
<Chousuke> Enabling HT won't give you that much more performance on the desktop anyway.
<Chousuke> Of course, it depends on what you're doing.
<DarkMaul> when using GIMP it gives me much preformance
<DarkMaul> could it be my Graphical driver
<DarkMaul> is there a way to run adapt in a concole
<Chousuke> Well, sounds like there's some code related to X that doesn't like SMP
<Chousuke> DarkMaul: not Adept, but you can use aptitude
<DarkMaul> i really need to do a hard reset
<robin_2> kde 3.5 seems to work :)
<robin_2> looks nice
<Xemanth^> robin_2: :)
<dclindsay> what a difference the nvidia drivers make
<dclindsay> amazing
<dclindsay> bzflag never looked so good
<robin_2> lol never played bzflag..
<robin_2> it's cool :)
<dclindsay> nod
<canllaith> hey, has anyone in here setup kolab on kubuntu recently?
<Jae> Howdy. Quick query: Does anyone know if Kubuntu is compatible with wireless? I assume it is... but is it out-of-the-box or do I have to do a bunch to get it working?
<MrMazda> brand new kubuntu install: why does kinfocenter tell me my DPI is 75 when it should be 109 for my display size and resolution?
<_nano_> !wifi
<ubotflu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Jochen> Hallo people!
<Jochen> I am a ubuntu newbie and I love to tell you it is a wonderfull linux system
<Jochen> Perhaps, I will distribute it here in Egypt!
<Xemanth^> heyea
<Jochen> Even though I am facing some problems.
<Xemanth^> what problems do you have ?
<Jochen> well, i think it is lacked to my know how more, but I want the package dazuko to run!
<Jochen> Or firehol, a linux easy setup firewall package
<Jochen> But the main thing, that made me angry was that the mysql5 packages were not available.
<Jochen> mysql5, mysql5-max and that the latest php 5.1.1 and apache 2.5.5 were not in the package reposity not available to download.
<Jochen> But I want to say, other packages like the firefox 1.5 are extremest strable (binary download), not like on gentoo
<Jochen> I am a gentoo person... since 2 days I use kubuntu
<_nano_> Jochen: wow you're from egypt? man! i would so love to see those pyramids
<Jochen> My father is Egyptian and my mom from Germany.
<Jochen> I was grown up in Germany, but now I am for a while here.
<Jochen> ubuntu is really cool! Only that my packages are missing. Perhaps I have to learn doing my own debian packages
<Jochen> By the way, I went on the kubuntu site, how do I update kde?!
<Jochen> the command "deb" is missing on my system
<Jochen> :(
<_nano_> Jochen: you want to update to kde 3.5?
* hara is playing  Overboard  by Poets of the Fall on Signs of Life [amaroK] 
<Jochen> yes
<Jochen> How do I do that?! I looked on the page, and I imported the key. But the other part....
<Jochen> This command: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<Jochen> doesn't work
<bimberi> Jochen: you add that line to the file /etc/apt/sources.list, then update repositories and upgrade kde
<Jochen2> How can I update kde?! Can somebody help me in this?!
<StarScream> Jochen2: see the link aboe
<StarScream> above
<StarScream> the one that says kde 3.5 is out
<StarScream> in the topic
<Jochen2> but the program "deb" is not on my system
<Jochen2> to which package does it belong to, which I have to install
<bimberi> Jochen2: you add that line to the file /etc/apt/sources.list, then "sudo aptitude update" and "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<Jochen2> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Jochen2> okay
<bimberi> Jochen: then cross fingers and have a beer :)
<Jochen2> can I run the sudo aptitude command from kde or do I have to enter the console mode that no problems appear?!
<Jochen2> see you.
<Jochen2> bye
<bimberi> Jochen: from an xterm would be ok
<tico> hello does kubuntu has a Community Newsletter for suscribers or something like that?
<bimberi> tico: there is "The Fridge" - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<mrj> hi
<mrj> could you help me
<tico> do you send it to the e-mail of the suscribers or just in the website?
<mrj> how can i see the path to the current dir in Linux ?
<bimberi> mrj: echo $PWD
<mrj> :)
<mrj> what else
<mrj> how is the PWS Variable set ?
<bimberi> tico: hm, no it doesn't have an RSS feed, there's also various mailing lists - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<mrj> bimberi:  ?
<bimberi> mrj: by the shell
<mrj> yep but HOW ?
<bimberi> mrj: how about echo $(pwd)
<bimberi> mrj: that's using the command itself
<Xemanth^> mrj: are you dude from qnet?
<mrj> Xemanth from where ?:)
<mrj> bimberi: i need to know how is that made
<Xemanth^> mrj: quakenet = qnet
<mrj> ich i type echo $PWD i just use a szstem set Variable
<mrj> but how is that Variable set ?
<Xemanth^> i guess not :)
<mrj> it was used some kind of command
<bimberi> mrj: i don't know sorry
<mrj> Xemanth no i am not from ... qnet :)
<Xemanth^> heh
<mrj> bimberi:  ok thanks  :)
<bimberi> mrj: perhaps someting in the coding of the cd command (guessing)?
<mrj> bimberi: i have it - pwd
<mrj> :)
<mrj> it was simple
* bimberi slaps his forehead :P
<mrj> hahahaha
<mrj> :) :) :)
<mrj> the variable $PWD was set probably with export PWD=pwd
<mrj> :)
<tico> bimberi: if i join kubuntu_users can i receive information about new releases and things like that?
<bimberi> mrj: no, then it would never change
<_roman> hi, has anybody had problems with the kttsd package in KDE 3.5? English works, Czech is dysfunctional. I've filed a bug at KDE, but it seems it's specifically the kubuntu package... Where can I file for kubuntu?
<mrj> it is set every time
<mrj> when one uses cd i suppose
<mrj> when one uses cd i think
<bimberi> tico: yes, although i think that will be fairly high traffic - as a help list
<tico> ok
<bimberi> mrj: yes i guess so (but have lost all credibility with this thread :) )
<tico> bimberi: thanks a lot
<tico> see ya
<DarkMaul> ne body in
<_nano_> DarkMaul: whats up!
<TooSad> how can i comprime a folder in tar? tar ....?
<Insomniac-> man tar
<robin_2> TooSad: tar -cvzf archive.tgz source_dir/
<TooSad> tnx
<vendor> hi
<TooSad> and bzip2 archive.tgz
<TooSad> make a file.tgz.bz2
<TooSad> ?
<vendor> is there a reason why there is a kde-latest on kubuntu.org/packages/ but no amarok-latest or koffice-latest?
<vendor> where could i suggest such symlinks? i think they'd be really handy.
<Hobbsee> vendor: i think they were writing them by version name - eg amarok1.7 or whatever it is
<vendor> yeah i know. but for kde35 there is a symlink: kde-latest
<vendor> that saves me from changing my sources.list whenever there's a new version.
<Hobbsee> true
<vendor> so i'm wondering why there is no such symlink amarok-latest -> amarok-1.3.7
<vendor> anyone knows who's responsible for these repositories? an email address maybe?
<Hobbsee> vendor: Riddell is
<vendor> thx
<DarkMaul> i really need help, i just installed Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<DarkMaul>  but every time i install the SMP kernel my system freezes
<Riddell> vendor: done
<vendor> wow. amazing. thanks Riddell :)
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell
<chx> new Kopete is nice and dandy -- but I can't see my MSN contacts
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee
<chx> hi Riddell
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I thought you had ops, but seems not
<Hobbsee> *yawns*
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i do in #kubuntu-offtopic, but not in #kubuntu
<Riddell> Hobbsee: fancy being an op?
<Hobbsee> i would like that
<Hobbsee> :)
<Riddell> chx: can you get MSN to work at all?
<Riddell> any objections to Hobbsee being an op?
<chx> Riddell: oh, MSN is working nice
<chx> Riddell: I can chat with someone if he starts the chat
<chx> Riddell: but I can't start any because I have no MSN contacts to click on
* Hobbsee looks at the silent room
<Hobbsee> doesnt look like it!
* bimberi strongly supports Hobbsee being an op!
<Hobbsee> :D
<nalioth> hang the heavy responsibility around her neck, lol
<Hobbsee> hehe - no, i would think that's ops in #ubuntu as well lol!
<Hobbsee> :D thanks Riddell!
<Riddell> use it wisely :)
<Hobbsee> of course :P
* Hobbsee immediately goes and bans nalioth 
* Hobbsee holds up hands - i'm kidding!
* bimberi trembles
<Riddell> chx: what version of KDE and kubuntu?
<chx> Riddell: KDE 3.5 , kubuntu breezy
<chx> the installed KDE 3.5 packages are signed by some rogue called Jonathan Riddell :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, dont know if that bloke should be trusted...he might kill our systems :P
<Riddell> chx: you could try killing kopete, mv ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc-orig  and restrating kopete setting it up fresh again
<anth0ny_> hi! Is it possible to use ubuntulinux's source-o-matic with kubuntu 5.10?
<bimberi> anth0ny_: yes you can :)
<nalioth> anth0ny_: of course
<anth0ny_> thanks
<chx> oh a simple kopete restart solved, thanks Riddell
<chx> Riddell: if I had the luck to catch you, Dapper will be KDE 3.5 or KDE 4.0?
<anth0ny_> how do i update all installed packages with apt-get?
<chx> anth0ny_: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<bimberi> anth0ny_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> chx: 3.5
<Hobbsee> Riddell: will we get binary packages of kde4.0 builds, like we did for kde3.5?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes but 4.0 won't be out for a good while yet
<Hobbsee> hehe fair enough - and koffice1.5?
<Riddell> yes, should be in dapper hopefully
<Hobbsee> excellent - worth trying it out there then
<anth0ny_> thanks
* Hobbsee is looking forward to testing - it all looks so pretty and shiny
<anth0ny_> bimberi: isn't dist-upgrade if I wan to upgrade from one version of Kubuntu to another?
<bimberi> anth0ny_: yes, but can be used in intermediate times too - the difference being that it will bring in previously uninstalled dependencies if required
<anth0ny_> bimberi: but, isn't "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" the smartest way to handle it+
<bimberi> anth0ny_: an upgraded package might have a new dependency - which would be missed by "upgrade" (as i understand it)
<bimberi> anth0ny_: oh and don't forget 'sudo' :)
<anth0ny_> bimberi: seems like your dist-upgrade found more packages to be upgraded than apt-get upgrade, so I will go for your method :-)
<anth0ny_> th
<anth0ny_> x
<bimberi> anth0ny_: k, np :)
<Hobbsee> !kops
<ubotflu> Hobbsee: Syntax error in line 1
<Hobbsee> oops!  wrong window...this bot isnt updating properly though
* Hobbsee decides to go to bed before making some stupid decisions
<rev> !wmv
<ubotflu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<bimberi> lol
<rev> !defoma
<ubotflu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, rev
<rev> me neither
<Hobbsee> going to bed - night all!  Thanks for the ops, Riddell!
<jdong_> anyone else get crashing artsd, especially after hours of music playback?
<jdong_> I've experienced it twice within the past 5 days
<burepe> I found a forum post with someone using my same tv tuner card and kubuntu. He managed to get it to work. It is way over my head. Can anyone tale a look at this page and explain this stuff to me.  http://www.flexbeta.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t7604.html
<hugelmopf> burepe: have you tried loading the driver yet?
<burepe> no. I dont know how to do that
<burepe> I dont even know what the driver is or where to find it? on the windows cd?
<hugelmopf> burepe: no, it seems to be included with the default kubuntu install. do "sudo modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=5"
<burepe> ok
<burepe> returned
<hugelmopf> have you already chosen an application that you want to watch tv with?
<burepe> i have 3
<burepe> tvtime
<hugelmopf> try
<burepe> ktv
<burepe> kdetv
<burepe> and one other
<burepe> xawtv
<hugelmopf> try xawtv first probably
<burepe> ok
<hugelmopf> and see if it at least recognizes your device
<burepe> I think the device was recognized even with out the driver. I was trying to get it to work before and it was in /syslogs or /mesages or something
<burepe> cant remember the path
<hugelmopf> so what output does xawtv give?
<burepe> checkinig
<burepe> well something is messed with the screen
<hugelmopf> can you paste it to the pastebin?
<burepe> there are like 4 ghost screens of the xawtv gui screen
<hugelmopf> ah, ok
<burepe> paste what?
<hugelmopf> it does open a gui screen?
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> black as night
<burepe> and it has a thing to config
<hugelmopf> ok. any output on the console where you started xawtv?
<burepe> or something
<burepe> i didnt use a console
<burepe> hold on
<burepe> Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct
<hugelmopf> that's only a warning, ignore it
<burepe> ok
<hugelmopf> anything else?
<burepe> i am trying kdetv
<burepe> i am confused by the settings
<burepe> compostite1, television, s-video
<burepe> ntsc,pal,secam, auto
<burepe> the card can do pal and ntsc
<hugelmopf> burepe: i cannot help you with that, you have to know your settings or try out.
<burepe> ok
<hugelmopf> burepe: what the link you posted is saying, is that the module "saa7134" seems to be correct for your card. if it was loaded automatically, fine. if not, you will have to load it with "sudo modprobe saa7134".
<burepe> ok
<burepe> so just enter that command if it doesnt work. ok
<hugelmopf> burepe: but he suggests to pass options to that, so you might have to unload the module ("sudo rmmod saa7134") and reload it with some option: "sudo modprobe saa7134 card=X tuner=X" where you might want to try different numbers for X
<burepe> thanks for your help
<burepe> what doe thoes numbers mean?
<hugelmopf> i don't know and he does not seem to know either. google or try. for each combination you can then test with one of your tv-programs (xawtv might be best for debugging).
<burepe> xawtvs gui is all messed though
<hugelmopf> gui won't help you much, but probably the console output.
<burepe> ok
<hugelmopf> if you find a combination that works, make it permanent by adding the line to /etc/modules: "saa7134 card=X tuner=X"
<burepe> thanks alot
<hugelmopf> good luck, i have to leave.
<burepe> ok
<burepe> really thanks
<hugelmopf> maybe you can find somebody here, who has more experience with tv-cards
<burepe> oh station found!
<burepe> the wizard says
<burepe> nothing
<burepe> ha
<_newbie> How do i configure gmail in Fantastik?
<_nano_> !fantastik
<ubotflu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, _nano_
<_nano_> !karamba
<ubotflu> _nano_: No idea
<rev> !ati
<ubotflu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<_newbie> Can someone plz tell me how to configure gmail in Fantastik?
<robin_2> what is Fantastik
<Xemanth^> fantastic four
<_newbie> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=17775
<_newbie> Nobody knows?
<robin_2> I don't
<MrMazda> brand new kubuntu install: why does kinfocenter tell me my DPI is 75 when it should be 109 for my display size and resolution?
<rev> MrMazda: if you got an answer, let me know :)
<Kimppa> Hi. I have this weird problem. I used to have a LG DVD+-RW station and I was able to burn normally with it. Now I got myself a new one, Lite On DVD+-RW which should be able to burn at 16x. I'm using K3b to burn my dvd's. In K3b, I select "Auto" as writing speed, then I get a message saying the writing speed is 8x, but it actually burns only at 1x
<Kimppa> same problem if I changed "auto" to 4x
<Kimppa> it still said "Writing speed 8x" and actual speed is 1x
<Kimppa> any ideas? I haven't installed any drivers, that probably is the first thing to do. Is there a way for kubuntu to check my hardware and download new drivers from the repository?
<Kimppa> I didn't install any drivers with my previous burner (the LG), altough I had it one when I first installed linux
<brendan_> hi
<brendan_> has anyone tried the kiosktool with kde3.5
<brendan_> menu editing isn't working for me
<spirou> hi
<igorayeb> Had anyone from brazil here
<Snake|Sleeping> Hey guys I need help with KDE 3.5
<igorayeb> what i do to upgrade my KDE
<Snake__> !KDE
<ubotflu> from memory, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Snake__> Oop
<Snake__> !KDE3.5
<ubotflu> hmm... kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Snake__> Come on ubotflu ...
<Snake__> There
<Snake__> igorayeb: go to that site
<igorayeb> the synapitic ond upgrade this
<Snake__> ?
<igorayeb> dont upgrade this
<igorayeb> Snake__: the synapitic dont upgrade the current KDE
<Snake__> igorayeb: you modify your repo sources right?
<igorayeb> right
<Snake__> Okay, go to termain do
<Snake__> Sudo apt-get update
<Snake__> Then
<Snake__> Sudo apt-get upgradew
<Snake__> No W at the end...
<igorayeb> ok
<Snake__> Sudo apt-get upgrade
<basse> heya. anyone know if there is a music player for kde that can handle itunes shares?
<basse> i have rhythmbox but it keeps on crashin
<jjesse> have you tried amarok?
<igorayeb> but in the ropositorory i have to add this link of the ubuntu page
<basse> i have.
<basse> jjesse: it doesnt seem to know itunes?
<Snake__> Okay did you add it??
<Snake__> igorayeb:
<jjesse> i was just asking, i don't know for sure :)
<igorayeb> i gondo now.
<igorayeb> i gona do now ok
<[-SiO-] > anyone had any issues with a Linsys WPC11 pcmcia card?
<Snake__> ok
<igorayeb> [-SiO-] : i use wireless PCMCIA in the notebook can i help you
<Snake__> [-SiO-] : Everyone has problems with every wireless card, they are the hardest things to set up next o a video card
<Snake__> I too use PCMCIA wireless, but it was not easy at all to set up
<[-SiO-] > lol
<igorayeb> Snake__: here the Kubuntu add the my pcmcia hisself
<Snake__> Ah lucky bastard
<igorayeb> but you had to search the madwifi
<Snake__> I had to ndiswrapper an driver detect and all kinds of dumb crap
<igorayeb> case the system no detect
<igorayeb> Snake__: i sugest the madwifi.... my PCMCIA is one D-link
<Snake__> igorayeb: you know how to add things to your repos with out sypnatic right??
<igorayeb> i dont undertand things, sorry.
<Snake__> Do you know how to?
<Snake__> If not I can explain it to you
<igorayeb> oo yep..
<igorayeb>  ino
<Snake__> ok
<igorayeb> i har no edit the archive in the etc/apt/////sources yet
<igorayeb> i har no edit the archive in the etc/apt/sources yet
<Snake__> Go do that then
<Snake__> lol
<igorayeb> moment;
<igorayeb> i'm in the sources.list
<Snake__> Okay add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main to the very bottom
<igorayeb> here in brazil thelinux has win verry users in the governament
<Snake__> "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main"
<Snake__> then save
<igorayeb> is saved
<igorayeb> now apt-get update
<igorayeb> or i gona whith the sinapitic
<Snake__> Do it with terminal
<Snake__> Sudo apt-get update
<Snake__> You do that?
<igorayeb> yeat
<Snake__> okay now sudo apt-get upgrade
<Snake__> You should get about 35mb worth of upgrades
<igorayeb> here he says 77.5 MB
<igorayeb> but my linux isint in portuguese
<Snake__> o.0
<Snake__> Go to the PM
<igorayeb> eebhehehe
<igorayeb> PM
<Snake__> Private message
<igorayeb> i donto ubdertand this
<igorayeb> ok
<Snake__> No, talk to me in the private message :)
<occy> any way to make your desktop be ~ ?
<Chousuke> occy: What do you mean?
<Chousuke> you want ~ to be a shortcut to your Desktop?
<Chousuke> I think it's not possible without modifying the source code of the shell you're using.
<occy> naw
<Snake__> Anyone play omega RPG?
<occy> I want the desktop I see in KDE... to be $HOME
<occy> You can set this up in gnome
<occy> instead of having ~/Desktop being the desktop
<occy> you can make it so that ~/  is your desktop
<occy> heh
<occy> this is handy for helping you keep ~ clean and free of crap.
<occy> if you look at it, you are more apt to keep things neat and tidy.
<occy> if you don't, it becomes a pit of junk.
<Chousuke> but, hm
<Snake__> Yay pits of junk!
<Snake__> Like my closet
<Chousuke> you'll have a lot of other junk in your home dir that you don't want to show up on your desktop
<occy> heh
<Chousuke> like ~/mp3
<Chousuke> or ~/src
<occy> Chousuke: that's sort of for the user to decide isn't it?
<Chousuke> yeah, I guess.
<occy> Chousuke: I don't have those in my home dir
<occy> :P
<Chousuke> Where do you have them then? :P
<occy> the only thing I have is ~/Desktop
<occy> errr
<occy> I take that back
<occy> I have a dir called:
<occy> ~/myFiles  (lame but....)
<occy> and I keep everything in there
<Chousuke> all your settings are there too
<occy> heh
<Chousuke> in .dirs
<occy> settings go in hidden files
<occy> anyway
<Chousuke> occy: $HOME is meant for yourFiles
<Chousuke> :P
<occy> you are debating IF it should be done, not IF you can do it.
<occy> Chousuke: that's a conversation I don't care to have.
<Chousuke> I think moving your Desktop to ~/ may also break things.
<occy> I'm not here to justify why I want to do something.
<Chousuke> Either way, I don't know how to do it
<Chousuke> I suppose you can, KDE being quite customisable
<occy> nod
<Chousuke> You could also symlink ~ to ~/Desktop
<occy> hmm
<Snake__> I learned how to change the little K yesterday :)!
* occy thinks about that
<occy> Snake__: heh
<Snake__> But then I learned my graphics dont fit in well with the lay out :)
<Chousuke> it causes funny recursion though.
<thefam> arh
<occy> Chousuke: in gconfeditor, there is a check you can do.... (in gnome) that let's you set:  desktop_is_home_dir
<occy> I'd be surprised if that wasn't a feature in KDE somewhere too.
<Chousuke> yeah
<Chousuke> happy hunting :P
<occy> hehe
<occy> actually
* occy uses the search tool
<occy> !
<ubotflu> occy: Are you smoking crack?
<occy> ubotflu: mostly.  heh
<ubotflu> occy: Are you on ritalin?
<occy> silly bots
<robin_2> :)
<Snake__> Hey anyone here know anything about konquoror?
<at1as> Has anyone else had trouble getting Korganizer (Kontact) alerts to actually play sounds in Breezy?
<occy> Snake__: I know some thing about it yes.  :)
<at1as> Snake__: I know a bit.  What's up?
<occy> Snake__: I know it's a web browser.
<occy> Snake__: ;)
<occy> hehe
<Snake__> occy: How would I get my  google search bar back??
<Snake__> It seems to have run off
<occy> Snake__: check your toolbars at the top
<occy> not using it myself...
<Snake__> I did...
<Snake__> at1as: any ideas?
<at1as> Snake__: What does show up at the top?  You still have the box, right?  Does it only allow something like a Local search or something ?  Or nothing at all?
<Snake__> at1as: Nothing at all, the adressbar extends all the way across
<Snake__> and I can't find anything that says like "Searchbar" in the configure toolbars area
<[-SiO-] > Snake_: go to "Settings">"Configure Extensions" then make sure the "Search Bar Plug-in" is checked
<igorayeb> Snake__: konqueror whatu you whant exacley
<at1as> Snake__:  Look in Configure Extensions
<[-SiO-] > damn my left arrow key just broke off
<Snake__> all thats there is "text to speech plugin"
<Snake__> ROFL
<Snake__> sorry [-SiO-] 
<[-SiO-] > lol np
<[-SiO-] > so nothing in the Extensions tab?
<Snake__> Just Text to Speech Plugin
<[-SiO-] > check the Tools tab?
<Snake__> Theres nothing there
<Snake__> (That struck me a bit odd)
<at1as> Snake__: That should be in the Tools tab, not the extensions tab.
<Snake__> How would I get it back then, my tools tab is literally empty
<[-SiO-] > lol thats wierd
<Snake__> want screenshot?
<Snake__> lol
<[-SiO-] > lol no i beleave u
<Snake__> :)
<at1as> Check to see that kdeaddons is installed?
<at1as> konq_plugins
<Snake__> I was thinking that but I didnt know if it would be compatiable with 3.5
<Snake__> Would it be?
<Snake__> at1as:??
<at1as> not doing it?
<Snake__> no, would it be compatible with 3.5?
<at1as> couldn't tell.
<Snake__> lol ok
<Joha1> people! I need your help. Has anybody of you an idea How to reconfigure the xserver on kubuntu?!
<at1as> Where did the kde35 come from?  I would look for that from there
<Snake__> I got it on apt-get upgrade
<at1as> .usng what repo?
<Snake__> Umm the one that ubotflu gives you
<Snake__> !kde3.5
<ubotflu> kde3.5 is, like, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Snake__> that one
<Joha1> kde.org (the maintainers of the de project), usually even trolltech has rights of parts of the source code
<Joha1> Has any of you guys an idea how to reconfigure the xserver on ubuntu?
<Snake__> --Offtopic-- Hey guys, check out this internet! Up to 30mbps $30 a month!!! http://www.optimumonline.com/index.jhtml?pageType=boost_landing --/Offtopic--
<Joha1> I mean the commmand...
<penguinzdr> is it normal to have 7 MB free RAM on Kubuntu?
<_martin> Is there any good cleaner for linux?
<Snake__> cleaner?
<_martin> like ccleaner for win
<Snake__> o.0
<robotgeek> penguinzdr: yes, linux uses your ram if you have it
<Snake__> Pardon my stupidity
<Snake__> robotgeek: Why is that!?
<robotgeek> _martin: you don't need all that on Linux. welcome to a spyware/adware/virus free world!
<penguinzdr> robotgeek: but i think that isn't normal, yesterday i haved 120 MB used RAM
<Snake__> penguinzdr: It depends on how many programs you run, have ran etc
<penguinzdr> i run only konversation and karamba in that moment
<penguinzdr> superkaramba*
<_martin> robotgeek; dosen't programs that i have uinstalled left some traces then?
<Snake__> But have you opened programs in the past? I'm not sure but I would assume that would stay cached just a bit to open faster
<robotgeek> Snake__,penguinzdr : http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/07/memory-swap-management/
<Snake__> _martin: probly not, thats the beauty of packages
<_martin> ok i see
<penguinzdr> Snake__: i have started my computer before 2 minutes, i didnt ran any apps
<Snake__> Ah ok
<Snake__> well In that case, read that essay robotgeek posted :)
<penguinzdr> ok lets see
<robotgeek> penguinzdr: unless there's a memory leak, it's alrite
<penguinzdr> now i understand
<penguinzdr> "kamak mi padna ot syrtseto"
<Snake__> Oh man I will cache forever..
<Snake__> I got 2 gigs system ram, and 5 gigs of swap
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> o wait...thats my main system...
* Snake__ smacks head
<penguinzdr> 2 gigs RAM!?!?!?!
<Snake__> on my main rig yes
<penguinzdr> wow i have 256 MB
<Snake__> I'mactually about to put another gig in after christmas
<penguinzdr> o.0
<Snake__> Need for speed Most wanted was lagging :)
<penguinzdr> using wine?
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> No, my main rig has windows
<Snake__> I only use that for gaming, everything else is my laptop (what im on now)
<robin_2> what is the alternative for quickpar on Linux ?
<rev> !rar
<ubotflu> from memory, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<robin_2> rar != par
<robin_2> !ar
<ubotflu> robin_2: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<robin_2> !par
<ubotflu> robin_2: I give up, what is it?
<robin_2> !par2
<ubotflu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, robin_2
<Snake__> Argh
<Snake__> Damn you ubotflu
<robotgeek> robin_2: quickpar?
<robin_2> yes
<robin_2> you know to repair the files you download on usenet
<robin_2> quickpar is for windows
<robin_2> I want a similar thing for Linux.
<robotgeek> robin_2: hmm, that's the first time i've heard that :)
<robin_2> hehe well where do you get your stuff from nowadays ?
<robin_2> p2p :D?
<Snake__> Theres no good p2p client on linux
<robotgeek> robin_2: http://parchive.sourceforge.net/
<Snake__> That disappointed me
<Snake__> No more music :(
<robin_2> usenet
<robin_2> so simple
<robin_2> everything you want
<robin_2> no need for p2p
<robin_2> and legal, since you are not uploading as with p2p
<robin_2> at least here.
<Snake__> Where are you robin_2 b
<penguinzdr> anyone tested klik?
<robin_2> NL
<Snake__> NL?
<robin_2> Holland.
<Snake__> Ah
<Snake__> I dont think the US would approve :(
<Snake__> lol
<robin_2> :D no, here downloading music and movies is legal if you don't upload them.. Downloading Software is _not_ legal though .
<robin_2> a little bit strange..
<robin_2> but it works :)
<Snake__> Here if you have anything you didnt pay for on your hard drive they can get you
<Snake__> Homos...
<Snake__> Man this sucks I want my google searchbar back
<robotgeek> robin_2: was that what you were looking for?
<robin_2> i'm using par2 cmdline
<robin_2> the GUI isn't available for Linux.
<robin_2> thx
<_nano_> hey Snake__ !
<Snake__> yo _nano_
<kakei> how do i check the open ports?
<_nano_> kakei: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/security-guide/s1-server-ports.html
<_nano_> kakei: http://cri.ch/linux/docs/cg0006.html
<zigovr> hi all , I have a weird problem, after a few reboots, kubuntu doesn't want to mount anymore most of my /media/ partitions (altough they still mount correctly under gentoo). They do not mount at boot, and I cannot mount them manually either ...
<_nano_> zigovr: what's the error you are getting?
<zigovr> _nano_, it tells me "mount: /dev/hdc7 already mounted or /media/hdc7/ busy" for example, but the partition isn't mounted anywhere
<_nano_> check your /etc/fstab file?
<zigovr> it hasn't changed
<zigovr> but now that I think about it, I must have made a mistake when I recompiled the kernel
<zigovr> somehow ide drives must not be supported anymore (only the ata drive still works , fortunatly that's the boot drive)
<zigovr> sata drive*
<robotgeek> zigovr: hmm, that must be it.check your "dmesg"
<zigovr> right, I got these type of messages "[   59.815084]  device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<zigovr> [   59.815091]  device-mapper: error adding target to table
<zigovr> "
<zigovr> I can still run hdparm on the drives
<zigovr> and even read the partition table with fdisk
<zigovr> but no mount them
<robotgeek> zigovr: hmm, no clue. you might want to recompile using the config from ubuntu & make oldconfig
<zigovr> yes I'm going to recompile everything, that's the best I can do :)
<zigovr> thanks _nano_ and robotgeek , see you later
<robotgeek> zigovr: later
<sarava> hey
<sarava> I need some help
<sarava> I guess there is no one here
<robotgeek> sarava: what problem do you have?
<sarava> I changed my hardrive and now I can't acces my ubuntu
<sarava> I think taht if I can acces my  /etc/fstab/ and change it from hada to hadb it would fix the problems
<robotgeek> have you tried booting with the live cd and restoring your grub? i'm sorry i can't give you details cause i don't use grub/lilo
<sarava> yeah, but I can see it but it doesn't allow me to make changes
<sarava> what do you use?
<robotgeek> sarava: i am on powerpc/mac
<sarava> I am on a knopixx cd right now and can see the files I need to change but have no permission to change them
<sarava> I guess I'm stuck
<robotgeek> sarava: sorry man
<sarava> I am not a man
<robotgeek> sarava: okay, sorry ma'am :)
<thefish> sarava: nothing to be ashamed of
<robotgeek> sarava: stupid assumptions to make on irc :)
<sarava> I hope i did not com eof  rude but I just like to clarify
<robotgeek> sarava: no, my bad
<Dex_F> hi
<Dex_F> just wanted to add a repository, namely: deb http://soulmachine.net/breezy/ unstable/
<sarava> I think that I have to go back and chage the hardrive to its origianl place .its better than restarting
<Dex_F> now apt-get update bitches about a "misformed line" in sources.list
<Dex_F> why? what's wrong?
<rev> Dex_F: paste your sources.list at http://pastebin.com/
<jep> hej
<Dex_F> rev: http://paste.axpr.net/?show=348
<jep> why can I get snabel a
<Dex_F> fixed it. deleted the line and reentered in manually. now works. bob knows why.
<Dex_F> first time i added it with adept. bug maybe?
<sarava> I had the same problem with adpt
<Dex_F> ah. well, adept nees a lil more polish anyway, huh?
<Snake__> Hey who do you search apt-get??
<Snake__> anyone
<Snake__> _nano_ you here?
<djk_> apt-cache search foo
<Snake__> :)
<_nano_> Snake__: hey !
<Snake__> thanks
<Snake__> Never mind :-P
<w0rmz> i got problem with sound
<w0rmz> i can hear the sound using xmms
<w0rmz> but not with xine or mplayer
<w0rmz> where do i ve to configure the thing
<robin_2> !transparancy
<ubotflu> Syntax error in line 1, robin_2
<hussam> Can somebody be kind enough to check for me is this site opens http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/    it
<hussam> it's a ubuntu repository
<w0rmz> ping the address
<robin_2> down
<jjesse> server times out
<robin_2> although server is up
<robin_2> robin@kubuntu:~$ ping seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<robin_2> PING seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (83.160.7.26) 56(84) bytes of data.
<robin_2> 64 bytes from seveas.demon.nl (83.160.7.26): icmp_seq=1 ttl=59 time=28.3 ms
<robin_2> sry
<hussam> robin_2, jjesse : thanks you guys
<robin_2> np
<w0rmz> robin_2, do u have problem with sound in media player ??
<robin_2> which media player ?
<robin_2> i'm using amarok with xine engine
<robin_2> but that's only a music player
<w0rmz> what about movie?
<w0rmz> is there any sound
<robin_2> i'm using mplayer for that.
<robin_2> yes
<robin_2> works
<w0rmz> hmm
<hussam> anybody running breezy with kde 3.4.3 wants a superkarmaba 0.37 deb? ( its a properly made deb using dpkg-buildpackage )
<w0rmz> robin_2, u mean gui mplayer ?
<robin_2> w0rmz: nope, cli
<w0rmz> wait
<abode> hi
<robin_2> hi
<fyodor> robin_2, can u tell me the exact name for the media player
<fyodor> im looking for gui player
<manveru> kmplayer
<manveru> !info kmplayer
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> why do i have it installed then...
<robin_2> !kmplayer
<ubotflu> Syntax error in line 1, robin_2
<robin_2> :)
<robin_2> manveru: kmplayer is not in apt.
<robin_2> manveru: probably you compiled it from source.
<manveru> i don't think so
<manveru> i can count the stuff i compiled on one hand :)
<fyodor> pundek@sauron:~$ sudo apt-get install kmplayer
<fyodor> Reading package lists... Done
<fyodor> Building dependency tree... Done
<fyodor> E: Couldn't find package kmplayer
<robin_2> manveru: try apt-cache policy kmplayer
<manveru> i tried it...
<manveru> cannot be found
<robin_2> :D
<manveru> however, i'm in the opinion that it was installed from the very beginning
<fyodor> robin_2, do u have extra repos to add in ?
<robin_2> fyodor: well mplayer has a GUI, but not really fancy
<robin_2> fyodor: enable multiverse
<abode> hi >>>>>>I am not know speak english >but I want mount (hda1) for linux kubuntu?????
<manveru> abode: what language do you speak?
<robin_2> abode: what do you speak
<abode> arabic
<robin_2> eh
<robin_2> I don't :)
<robin_2> fyodor: you know how to enable multiverse v?
<robin_2> *-v
<abode> speak engish
<manveru> hmm, explaining mounting without using english... :|
<fyodor> robin_2, in where ?
<fyodor> im using apt-get and not synaptic
<robin_2> fyodor: ok open /etc/apt/sources.list
<manveru> abode: is hda1 a windows-partition?
<abode> yes
<djk_> is it possible to print a pdf in cli with 2 or 4 pages on 1 sheet?
<manveru> abode: fat32 or ntfs?
<abode> all
<manveru> abode: it can be only one of them
<robin_2> fyodor: you have it open ?
<manveru> abode: did you create it with windowsXP?
<robin_2> fyodor: well just add multiverse after 'main' you can also add universe for more packages.
<manveru> !sources
<robin_2> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted multiverse <= somethingl like that
<abode> yes
<manveru> where is ubotu?
<robin_2> on vacation
<manveru> yesterday it had a flu...
<robin_2> ubotflu: are you there?
<manveru> poor bot
<robin_2> he is dead I think. :(
<manveru> abode: ok, ntfs is harder to mount
<manveru> abode: do you need to write to hda1?
<abode> I want see hda1=C hda2=D in kubuntu
<manveru> abode: or only read stuff?
<abode> you writi I see
* manveru is in desperate need of an universal-translator
<abode> read only
<fyodor> deb http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe
<fyodor> deb-src http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe
<fyodor> is it ??
<manveru> abode: ok, this is not hard to do
<abode> thx
<abode> how?
<manveru> abode: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<manveru> abode: i think you can use a translator for this page and ask me when you don't undestand something
<abode> thank u
<abode> I see now
<abode> brb
<djk_> hey manveru, is it possible to print pdfs in the konsole...printing 2 or 4 pages on one sheet?
<djk_> lp doesn't offer that option.
<manveru> djk_: guess so...
<djk_> would you know how? ;)
<manveru> no
<manveru> never did that :)
<manveru> especially not with these options
<bkw> I've just installed kunbuntu and try to run Adept, which returns with "su returned with an error"
<djk_> hehe, i have ~30 pdfs and i don't want to do it with kpdf..
<manveru> bkw: how do you try to run adept?
<manveru> djk_: oh... how about mouse-macros?
<bkw> manveru: K->system->adept
<manveru> bkw: open a console please
<bkw> done
<manveru> bkw: and run 'kdesu adept'
<djk_> manveru: mouse-macros?
<bkw> manveru: worked
<manveru> djk_: recording mouse-movements, using them as macros
<jahshua> can someone please tell me how to check my hd on kubuntu
<Snake__> l3m are you avalible?
<jahshua> i want to see how many free gb i have
<manveru> djk_: it's not really the unix-way to do stuff, but it's one option i see
<manveru> jahshua: 'df -h'
<manveru> jahshua: in the console
<jahshua> thanks
<robin_2> fyodor: multiverse
<robin_2> fyodor: and universe
<robin_2> fyodor: so both
<jahshua> ok i have a problem
<djk_> manveru: yea it's an option, but if there is a way to do what i want in the konsole, then there's no need for kpdf anymore :)
<jahshua> i have a 40 gb hd , but df -h only shows 9 gb
<jahshua> i tried qtparted last night to reassign the rest of my hd to kubuntu
<manveru> jahshua: yeah, mp3-collections need lots of space :)
<jahshua> no
<jahshua> 9gb in total
<jahshua> im using 2 gb
<manveru> jahshua: [that was a joke... :] 
<jahshua> ok ;)
<jahshua> sorry
<Snake__> manveru: my MP3 takes up 19 gigs...
<Snake__> lol
<bkw> Can the ntp server(ntp.ubuntulinux.org) which the system try to connect during bootup be changed?
<manveru> jahshua: so, what partitions do you have atm?
<jahshua> menveru i dont really know, i thought when i used qparted last night that it got rid of my windows partition
<l3m> Snake__: what's up?
<jahshua> is there a command for checking partitions
<Snake__> l3m: was it you that used like apitude or something like that instead of apt-get?
<thoreauputic> jahshua:  sudo fdisk -l
<manveru> jahshua: so you deleted your windows-partitions and resized the root-partition?
<jahshua> i thought i did
<jahshua> thats what i tried to do
<l3m> Snake__: no, but aptitude is a future replacement for apt-get. currently, it's still unstable though
<l3m> Snake__: it's great but don't complain if it breaks something ;)
<Snake__> l3m: Okay, I remeber someone in here used to prech it all the time :)
<Snake__> I couldn't remeber the command, and I couldn't remeber who it was
<l3m> yeah me too, but i don't remember who it was ;)
<l3m> either...
<jahshua> thoropeutic that shows a bunch of stuff, can i paste it in the channel ?
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> aight thanks
<jahshua> first part is here
<jahshua> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40000000000 bytes
<jahshua> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4863 cylinders
<jahshua> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jahshua> then
<jahshua>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jahshua> /dev/hda1   *           1          13      104391    7  HPFS/NTFS
<jahshua> /dev/hda2              14        3598    28796512+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<jahshua> /dev/hda3            3599        4863    10161112+  83  Linux
<jahshua> /dev/hda5              14        3539    28322563+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<jahshua> /dev/hda6            3540        3598      473886   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jahshua> sorry for the flood ;/
<Snake__> Pastebin!
<jahshua> sorry sorry sorry
<jahshua> can anyone tell me what that means :p
<jahshua> sorry again
<Snake__> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Snake__> ;)
<jahshua> ah great
<jahshua> thanks snakew
<jahshua> snake*
<Snake__> yeppers
<_Snake_> ugh
<jahshua> can anyone explain that to me ?
<jahshua> please
<jahshua> :/
<Snake_> explain what
<jahshua> my hd situation
<Snake__> your windows partition is still there
<trazi> Hi, somebody can help me? I just made an apt-get upgrade and my kubuntu doesn't start, kubunto is froozen checking battery status, somebody knows why or how arrange it?
<abode> manveru: thank u :)
<Snake__> trazi: did you restart?
<manveru> abode: it worked?
<Snake__> jahshua: see NTFS? Thats windows
<abode> yes
<manveru> abode: glad to hear :)
<abode> thank u
<jahshua> so where is my gb at
<kkathman> hey manveru :)
<abode> bye :)
<jahshua> cause i only have 9 gb here
<trazi> Snake__:  Yes, i reboot 3 times
<djk_> jahshua: are the ntfs and vfat mounted in linux?
<Snake__> trazi: Ah well youll have to talk to someone more knowledgable than I
<jahshua> i dont know
<manveru> kkathman: hey you
<trazi> Ok, thx Snake__  :)
<djk_> jahshua: if they are not mounted, df won't show them
<Russel-Athletic> i have a problem with kmail when i try to start it, it exits with: kdeinit can't start kmail
<djk_> df only shows currently mounted filesystems..
<Russel-Athletic> the configfile is not the problem
<Russel-Athletic> version is kde3.5 from kubuntu reps
<jahshua> should i mount ntfs and vfat ? will that give me my gb back
<jahshua> ?
<bkw> Seem like all applications that require su ends up with "su returned an error"
<Snake__> jahshua: are you trying to get rid of windows?
<jahshua> yes!
<djk_> jahshua: it's not like you have lost your gb... and yes, you should mount the windows partitions if you want to use them..
<jahshua> heh
<jahshua> can you please tell me how
<Russel-Athletic> one moment, perhaps i solved the problem
<jahshua> :/
<Snake__> okay, youll need to format your HDD off the disk
<jahshua> if its not too difficult
<Snake__> Load ur kubuntu disk and format it
<Snake__> tell it to erase all partitions
<jahshua> like reboot into kubuntu from the cd ?
<jahshua> ok
<Snake__> it shouldbe the first choice
<Snake__> I cant remeber exactly what it says
<Snake__> but its something like erase whole disk and use
<Snake__> or something
<jahshua> ok
<Snake__> Oh and uhh
<Snake__> hey
<Snake__> jahshua:
<jahshua> and what about my previous(this) install of kubuntu
<jahshua> yo
<Snake__> IF you do that you have to reinstall kubuntu
<Snake__> ya
<jahshua> ok
<Snake__> >.<
<jahshua> i was told that you can run into problem with reinstalling linux
<jahshua> is that true
<Snake__> Not if the drive is clean
<Snake__> and cleared
<jahshua> would it be easier to just mount the ntfs and vfat
<Snake__> You wont be able to use your whole disk while on kubuntu
<Snake__> just ur 9 gigs
<jahshua> ok
<Snake__> Youll be able to read off the windows disk, but not write to it
<ninnghizidha> hi there, fellows.
<fyodor> pls tell me what media player is the best and where do i find it
<ninnghizidha> windows Media Player ist really nice.
<Russel-Athletic> ok a stupid problem now: if i start kmail per katapult it crashes. if i start it in konsole everything is fine...
<Russel-Athletic> any suggestions?
<fyodor> ninnghizidha, can run in ubuntu ?
<bkw> Are there any way to make all applications that need su using kdesu instead of returning a window saying "su returned with an error" ?
<ninnghizidha> ... in vmware for sure ... but would be a quite wierd solution ;-9
<ninnghizidha> totem-xine is kiss
<_johnny> hi
<ninnghizidha> xine is good too.
<_johnny> why FreeBSD have a best view of fonts?
<LacertaII> my PC froze, can i do anything?
<kkathman> a warm hair dryer?
<kkathman> hehe
<LacertaII> i mean is there something i can try as a last resort?
<LacertaII> the cursor moves but nothing else happens
<LacertaII> does it mean i have to reboot?
<_nano_> control alt backspace ?
<_nano_> not working?
<_nano_> keyboard not responding?
<LacertaII> doesn't seem to
<_nano_> hmm...i would restart in that case...
<LacertaII> *sigh*
<LacertaII> i thought UNIX based systems wouldn't crash
<sambagirl> i thought xine was included in ubuntu?
<_nano_> LacertaII: what exactly led to that?
<Kibou> X froze..
<Kibou> you can prolly still ssh into it and kill X
<_nano_> Kibou: yeah true
<sambagirl> is xine included with kubuntu?
<LacertaII> _nano_, i was resizing the solitaire game window
<_nano_> LacertaII: lol
<LacertaII> yeah :)
<LacertaII> i'll try that again
* _nano_ tries to do that with his system
<LacertaII> now it crashed before i could even open the game
<_nano_> LacertaII: what's the name of the solitaire game?
<_nano_> LacertaII: try opening the game from console
<_nano_> without &
<LacertaII> it happened again
<LacertaII> i already reinstalled the system once because of this :(
<_nano_> LacertaII: what's the name of the game again?
<LacertaII> it's probably not the game
<LacertaII> _nano_, i'll give the name if this crap won't crash now
<_nano_> LacertaII: c'mon lemme see if that crashes in my sys as well
<_nano_> LacertaII: prolly we could file a bug report then
<brittany> hi
<LacertaII> _nano_, it seems it crashes every time i start the system now
<_nano_> LacertaII: the name of the game please :D
<ninnghizidha> too bad, that smoothblend doenst support the mousewheel-events :-/
<LacertaII> it always crashes before i can get to the menu! :E
<ninnghizidha> .... ah .. i hat those window-decoration-hassle in kde
<_nano_> LacertaII: try running that from console? does it crash?
<LacertaII> well i don't remember the name so...
<jahshua> if i want to reinstall kubuntu
<jahshua> how do i make sure my drive is clean first
<LacertaII> _nano_, it's "Klondyke"
<_nano_> LacertaII: you got it using apt-get?
<LacertaII> _nano_, i installed it with synaptic
<_nano_> LacertaII: lemme try
<yannux> hey everybody
<_nano_> Lacertall, i don't see any games with that name in my repo list :(
<LacertaII> _nano_, i'll check it
<slicslak> i'm looking for a good rss reader.  there are tons out there, which is why i ask for recondemnations
<_nano_> slicslak : akregator
<_nano_> Snake__: having trouble with wireless? :P
<Snake__> _nano_: Why do you say that?
<_nano_> Snake__: so you getting connected and disconnected
<Snake__> _nano_: Oh, no i'm chaning router settins
<Snake__> trys to allow a friend to remote connect to my com[
<_nano_> adding mac addrss??
<_nano_> lol
<_nano_> oh port forwarding
<_nano_> okeis
<Snake__> No, but whats the default port for remote connect??
<_nano_> but that shouldn't restart the router should it?
<Snake__> 22 right??
<_nano_> ssh ..yeah 22
<Snake__> _nano_: ya it does
<Snake__> ok
<_nano_> Snake__: i use a netgear router .. i forward ports without restarting
<Snake__> Ah im a linksys
<Snake__> Mine restarts :)
<_nano_> Snake__: aah
<Snake__> hmm
<Snake__> WHy wont it let him connect
<slicslak> thx _nano_
<ninnghizidha> does somebody know how to get rid of the turquoise menu-border of the lipstick-style?
<_robin> hey! what file do i need to alter to get permission to my /media/hda1 ??
<slow-motion> hallo
<ninnghizidha> gr dich.
<ninnghizidha>  /etc/fstab
<_robin> Ok, Thanx
<_robin> what shall i write in fstab to give every user read permission??
<_robin> to hda1
<ninnghizidha> well .. did you look at the ubuntu-wiki?
<elektronaut> umask=022
<elektronaut> (that equals 755 permissions)
<_robin> Ok, Thanx!
<elektronaut> /dev/hda1       /media/windows_c  ntfs     ro,user,umask=022 0     0
<elektronaut> here's my line:
<elektronaut> the user bit allows users to mount it too
<_robin> Thanx worked great
<ninnghizidha> aaaargh ... I hate the turquoise glow at the lipstick-menus ... this can't be hardcoded!
<hussam> ninnghizidha: use plastik, it's just as good.
<ninnghizidha> i know ... hardly a difference ...
<LacertaII> _nano_, the game starts with "kpat"
<_nano_> LacertaII: wow that was fast :P
<LacertaII> sorry :)
<keyes> hello
<keyes> do you know how to set up Firefox as default browser in KDE?
<LacertaII> _nano_, right now i cannot reproduce the effect
<_nano_> keyes, kcontrol -->kde components-->web browser
<_nano_> LacertaII: it's not crashing on me...though i don't konw how to play solitaire :P
<keyes> _nano_:  thanks :)
<_nano_> keyes: np :)
<keyes> and wath's the name of the magic Quake Like shell or something like this? (sorry i'm a GNOME user who try KDE)
<_nano_> keyes: could you elaborate on that?
<keyes> i don't know what it is. I've just listen some peoples talking about that.
<_nano_> keyes: i've no c lue :) sorry :)
<keyes> thanks anyway :)
<LacertaII> can i undo the last install i made with synaptic?
<LacertaII> i mean there's the history of all changes
<LacertaII> do i have to uninstall them one by one?
<jahshua> hi
<jahshua> can someone please remind me of the command to check your hd space
<ninnghizidha> how can i chang the background of konqueror?
<Robdor> ninnghizidha: view->change background
<Robdor> ninnghizidha: seems like it should be with the settings, but it's not...
<_nano_> jahshua: df
<anth0ny_> anyone who can recommend a nice gui torrent-client for Kubuntu?
<elektronaut> ktorrent
<jahshua> can someone tell me hot disable ipv6 in kubuntu
<jahshua> its causing me to lag
<jahshua> i did it before but cant remember
<jahshua> cause i just reinstalled
<jahshua> hot=how to
<bkw> Shouldn't windows in kde stay on the desktop where they are opened if I don't touch sticky?
<bkw> At the moment I can see them on the taskbar always
<bkw> aha, I found a option for that
<ninnghizidha> where do you found it?
<bkw> system settings, panel, taskbar
<bkw> uncheck the box
<ninnghizidha> oh.
<LacertaII> where is the button that configures all network settings automatically for me and makes me happy?
<LacertaII> windows has one of those
<Snake__> Whats the package for GTK?
<rikva> What process does automount my USB devices? I need to kill it to recover my disk?
<robotgeek> rikva: gnome-volume-manager
<jahshua> can someone PLEASE tell me how to disable ipv6 in kubuntu
<robotgeek> jahshua: /etc/network/interfaces
<robotgeek> rikva: my bad, this is #kubuntu, sorry :)
<rikva> robotgeek: that doesn't run... :p
<Snake__> Anyone....
<Snake__> !GTK
<crimsun> Snake__: libgtk2.0-0
<Snake__> kk
<Snake__> Thanks
<jahshua> robotgeek command not found
<rikva> robotgeek: do you by any chance know the manager for kubuntu? :)
<robotgeek> jahshua: i meant you can change it in the file, use a editor in a terminal. sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<robotgeek> rikva: no, sorry
<rikva> oki
<jahshua> after you install packages with adept whats the command to run them ?
<ccc_> just type the program name
<jahshua> um
<jahshua> no
<jahshua> that doesnt work
<LacertaII> can somebody help me to set up my network?
<rikva> How can I stop Kubuntu from auto mounting my USB devices?
<_orangey> rikva: unfortunately I think it involves editing the ivman files.
<rikva> _orangey: I killed ivman, that also works (it's only temporarely)
<LaserJock> how do you revert the menu after you have edited it with kmenuedit?
<crimsun> pray.
<ninnghizidha> whats the programm?
<LaserJock> can't I remove some . file somewhere?
<crimsun> I'm not familiar with ~/.kde* to answer
<dell500> anyone know how to get a raid0 sata (2 120gb) device to work in windows and be read for itunes?? :)
<EauTisse> chaps, any idea how come I see the following in dmesg ...
<EauTisse> [   46.126169]  ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<EauTisse> [   46.135509]  ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<EauTisse> this is the output from the isapnp thing
<EauTisse> could that possibly explain why I have my ne2000 NIC taking up both IRQ 4 and 5 ?
<jahshua> can someone PLEASE explain how to do this
<jahshua> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<bkw> Is it possible to make kde close all opened windows when quitting, when I quit with open windows now they still appear after a reboot?
<LacertaII> is it possible to make kde not crash every 10 minutes?
<LaserJock> ok, I reverted the changes by deleting ~/.config/menus/kmenuedit-applications.menu  and  ~/.local/share/applications/kde
<LaserJock> LacertaII: I haven't had any problems, what is crashing?
<LacertaII> *AGAIN" AARRGH"!
<LacertaII> what the hell is wrong with this?!!
<LacertaII> it starts by acting really weird.. it draws all windows wrong
<sampan> lacertaii  i'm just a newb, so i probably won't be able to help much..but...for ANYONE to be able to help you, you need to provide more information.  which (k)ubuntu version, which kde version, how did you install it (upgrade, fresh cd install), exact description of what happens and under what circumstances ... etc., etc.
<_patrick> hello
<_patrick> can sombody help me
<_patrick> pls
<_patrick> how can i install firefox browser
<_patrick> with my kubuntu
<arafat> _patrick: apt-get install firefox
<jahshua> whats the command to run programs installed with adept
<jahshua> konsole command
<_patrick> its firefox-1.5.tar.gz
<sampan> jahshua  usually it's the name of the program you installed
<_patrick> i downloaded from the web
<_patrick> help arafat
<arafat> _patrick: take the version from the repository
<LaserJock> _patrick: is there a reason to install that instead of the Ubuntu one?
<_patrick> where is that
<arafat> just type into a console: sudo apt-get install firefox
<_patrick> i dont have a copy my friend gave me one
<_patrick> so i tried
<_patrick> i dont know what the difrence
<_patrick> bet ubuntu
<jahshua> sampan but what do i type before the program name
<_patrick> or kubuntu
<sampan> jahshua  from cli?  nothing usually (assuming it's located in your PATH)
<jahshua> i was given a command last night by a friend
<jahshua> something with g and  |
<jahshua> i cant remember :/
<_patrick> is it hard to use kubuntu??
<_patrick> should i switch to ubuntu
<jahshua> grep
<jahshua> something
<jahshua> patrcik its easy
<jahshua> what do you use now
<_patrick> im using kubuntu
<jahshua> oh sorry
<jahshua> misread
<_patrick> and i dunno how to install
<sampan> jahsua, grep is itself a program that takes a string (or output from another command/program/file) and locates matching strings
<jahshua> ok
<sampan> jahshua  to run a program you installed, assuming it's located in your PATH, you should just have to type the program's name at the CLI
<sampan> jahshua  for example, to start pysol, i just type: pysol  -- and it runs
<jahshua> its not working for me
<jahshua> :/
<arafat> jahshua: mayber that helps: type: dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin
<bkw> when connecting a ext usb hdd I get a msg about that media:sdb1 does not exist, but the disk is still mounted as /media/EXT
<jahshua> arafat thanks
<sampan> yeah, some packages have very cryptic exectable names ... so arafat's command should tell you what the name of the exectable is
<sampan> s/exectable/executable
<arafat> :-)
<sampan> alphabet soup of names ;D
<bkw> I've even tried creating /media/sdb1, but still a window tells me that "media:sdb1" doesn't exist
<tmr> :)
<jahshua> i just tried to run a program i installed form adept and i got this error
<jahshua> Error reading file /etc/firestarter/inbound/allow-from: No such file or directory
<jahshua> Error reading file /etc/firestarter/inbound/allow-service: No such file or directory
<_robin> hey! can i get decoder plugins for kaffeine with apt-get?? and how??
<andreas_> can I change my sources.list from breezy to dapper and do a dist-upgrade? Or will there be tons of problems? I m using kde 3.5 now
<jjesse> andreas_: yes you can, that's what i have done w/ no issues on my laptop
<andreas_> I see
<andreas_> I have lots of apps installed, I expect there will be some quirks
<andreas_> !sourcea
<andreas_> !sources
<andreas_> hurr
<andreas_> !sources.list
<andreas_> come on
<_robin> !kaffeine
<andreas_> oh, wait
<jjesse> andreas_: just do a kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<andreas_> is ubuntu the bot that does this?
<bkw> Should there be any session manager in Kde-components?
<_robin> hey! can i get decoder plugins for kaffeine with apt-get?? and how??
<jjesse> andreas_:  and search for breezy and replace it w/ dapper
<andreas_> yeah allright
<sampan> jahshua  did you run firestarter with "sudo"?  usually when i've installed it, first run walks me through a set up wizard
<bkw> Can anyone please click K-system, right click adept and give me the command line?
<ubuntu> how would one install kubuntu from the live cd?
<ubuntu> its version 5.10
<sampan> ubuntu, you don't.  you need the kubuntu install cd
<ubuntu> ah
<ubuntu> i think i am thinknig of knoppix
<ubuntu> you can install from the live cd on that
<sampan> yeah, mepis (and a couple other distros) too
<sampan> ubuntu/kubuntu have separate disks though
<bkw> sampan: can you please give me the command line when clicking "edit adept" ?
<sampan> bkw, yeah ... in kmenu, right?
<bkw> yup
<jahshua> sampan i ran it with sudo yes, those errors came up in the back ground but the firestarted dialog box did also pop up
<jahshua> but i exited
<jahshua> just tomake sure
<andreas_> jjesse, it says it will REMOVE kubuntu-desktop, is this allright?
<sampan> bkw, mine reads: adept %i %m -caption "%c"
<bkw> thx
<_robin> hey! can i get decoder plugins for kaffeine with apt-get?? and how??
<jjesse> it should be fine and then will install the new kubuntu-desktop
<andreas_> ok
<bkw> _robin: I want that too..
<sampan> jahsua, :)  exiting early probably meant it didn't write all the files it needs.  if you finish going through the setup wizard it should work right (though firestarter should be started with sudo or kdesu anyway)
<jahshua> sampan should i go ahead and use the program anyway
<sampan> bkw, sure np :)
<jahshua> Warning: External interface previously configured not found
<jahshua> Warning: Internal interface previously configured not found
<bkw> Can kaffine handle most filetypes, such as mpeg, divx, dvd etc?
<jahshua> sampan, what does that mean
<sampan> jahshua  i dunno for sure ... but it sounds like it didn't finish configuring and is sending warnings about it.  there's an option to do "set up" or configuration again in firestarter, i suggest you use it
<sampan> it's the "run wizard" under the first menu at top
<_robin> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found.  what do i need??
<crimsun> _robin: you need libqt3-mt-dev and qt3-dev-tools
<_robin> crimsun: oh Thanx!!
<_robin> Pussyman i am!!
<rzei> hey everyone! could someone tell me in what phase is dapper? i mean, is the flight 2 something like RC2 or are release candidates still far away?
<sander> 4 months away from release
<rzei> aah, so i don't think i want that.. how about using kde 3.5 with breeze, is it "stable"?
<rzei> and by "stable" i mean, well.. somewhat stable :) for everyday use
<hugelmopf> rzei: it seems fairly stable with a few minor mainly visual bugs
<hugelmopf> for example, for me konqueror does not focus the address bar on startup :(
<rzei> is the upgrading easy as adding that 3.5 directory into apt-sources and apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<hugelmopf> rzei: it should be. if i recall correctly, it was easy for me.
<hugelmopf> maybe you want to try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" instead of the plain upgrade
<hugelmopf> which ever one seems to work better.
<rzei> hmm why would you think dist-upgrade would work better?
<hugelmopf> it is more flexible with upgrading dependencies. try what both tell you and decide yourself.
<sander> dist-upgrade is more aggressive about resolving dependencies from my experience.
<kkathman> just as a note...3.5 may cause some disturbances on some systems
<LeeJunFan> except for mine, I am the golden child. :)
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> of course you are LeeJunFan :)
<LeeJunFan> That's what they tell me.
<kkathman> hehe
<LeeJunFan> Those voices in my head.
<kkathman> I havent tried it, just spent alot of time with distraught people in here that did :)
<LeeJunFan> bah, that's like being a single marriage counselor.
<kkathman> well...you notice I dont tell people one way or another
<kkathman> but its naive and stupid to tell people to upgrade, just because it worked fine on their system also :)
<kkathman> every system is different and used differently too
<kkathman> so some will have massive probs...others wont have a problem at all
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: true, plus the size of people problems are relative to the level of their skill.
<kkathman> thats right...and you dont know from one person to the next what their skill level is
<kkathman> so, thats why I always tell them you might experience problems
<kkathman> cuz they might
<kkathman> and your install might be a very different situation
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: but just to write off the 3.5 issues to
<kkathman> "people problems" is elitist and arrogant to most newbies too
<RabidGoblin> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<kkathman> those people need to go to the "gentoo and slack" channels and join their arrogant  friends
<seth_k|lappy> kkathman++ :)
<kkathman> hey there seth_k|lappy :)
<sander> I don't use KDE fulltime, but I never have too many problems. The occasional Konqueror crash, and for some reason on many distros and flavors of KDE it always seems to crash when shutting down.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: yeah, I like slack except for the LACK that's included in it. ie. lack of architechtures, and lack of package manager.
<_robin> when i open an text document that was on windows i cant get the letters  what do i need to get those??
<LeeJunFan> sander: kde krashes? (pun intended) or just konqueror?
<randabis> _robin: maybe msstruetypefonts
<randabis> ms
<sander> Something crashes as I shut down. The crash window comes up briefly then shutdown as normal. I've seen it on Suse, Kubuntu and (I think) Fedora on 3.3+ I never know what it is and if it has to get a crash out of its system, that's the time to do it. :)
<_robin> randabis: cant fint it
<randabis> _robin: have you tried out automatix? it's great for getting the initial stuff setup like true type fonts, etc
<_robin> randabis: no, where do i find that??
<randabis> _robin: check out this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105343
<Dave44> anyone know the answer to the too sensitive touchpad problem on 5.10
<randabis> sensitive in what way?
<Dave44> can't surf properly, slightest touch on a link and it loads the link
<_robin> when i open an text document that was on windows i cant get the letters  what do i need to get those?? automatix just crashed
<Snake__> How do I uncompress a .rar?
<Snake__> Anyone
<randabis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105343
<Snake__> !rar
<ubotu> methinks rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<randabis> !mstruetype
<ubotu> randabis: Not a clue
<randabis> !mstruetypefonts
<ubotu> randabis: Are you on ritalin?
<randabis> yes
<randabis> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<randabis> !microsoft
<ubotu> randabis: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<randabis> ha
<randabis> !cookies
<ubotu> randabis: Do they come in packets of five?
<randabis> sometimes they do
<randabis> ok no more bot flooding
<randabis> :)
<_robin> i cant find ant mstruetypefonts trie everything in adept
<_robin> any*
<Lacerta> heya
<Lacerta> i just installed kubuntu for third time
<Lacerta> can somebody help me with the network?
<Lacerta> or to post me a link to a site that explains it
<kakei> Lacerta
<kakei> what are u trying
<Lacerta> i'm trying to share the internet connection through this (winXP) computer
<VincentMX> off to bed
<VincentMX> bye
<_robin> i cant find any mstruetypefonts tried everything in adept. are they called anything else
<kakei> Lacerta
<kakei> Lacerta
<Lacerta> .
<kakei> do u have a root password?
<Lacerta> sure
<kakei> ok
<kakei> type su
<Lacerta> yeah
<kakei> iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface #puthere ur network adapter (maybe eth0) -j ACCEPT
<kakei> now
<kakei> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<kakei> and finnally
<RetardPoopsmith> there
<kakei> ifconfig eth1 192.168.6.1
<kakei> in ur windows box put : the gateway is 192.168.6.1 and put any ip what u want for the windows box (192.168.6.Anyrange)
<jpliberato> hi everybody, I have both kde and gnome installed on my ubuntu machine, and I'd like to make kdm the default display manager.  How can it be done?
<Lacerta> kakei: su won't take my password
<slow-motion> bbl
<AK001> when I try to boot from kubuntu, it always fails wehn trying to enter the preinstalled step. Anyone know why?
<kakei> Lacerta u most assign it
<kakei> sudo su
<kakei> and put ur pw
<Lacerta> aah
<Lacerta> okay
<ninnghizidha> If i change my userpw, will the root-pw change too?
<jpliberato> hi everybody, I have both kde and gnome installed on my ubuntu machine, and I'd like to make kdm the default display manager.  How can it be done?
<kakei> Lacerta let my know if it work
<crimsun> jpliberato: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Lacerta> kakei: i think i need to install some drivers first
<jpliberato> thanks
<hyperactivecrond> problem: my artsd keeps repeatedly crashing... *gets errors ready*
<kakei> Lacerta no u dont
<dunar> strana chat
<crimsun> jpliberato: what's the output from that command?
<Lacerta> kakei: i have only "lo" in my interfaces
<dunar> c' qlc italiano???
<jpliberato> crimsun: /usr/sbin/gdm
<crimsun> jpliberato: which kdm
<dunar> pronto?????
<dunar> ok vi saluto
<kakei> hmmmmm
<kakei> do u have ur interfaces connected?
<jpliberato> crimsun: done.  I'll restart.  Thanks!
<hyperactivecrond> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hyperactivecrond> dunar: ^^
<Lacerta> kakei: no
<hyperactivecrond> artsd keeps dying with the error: can't create mcop directory
<randabis> hmm
<Lacerta> kakei: when i try to enable them in the system settings it doesn't work
<hyperactivecrond> any ideas on how to fix this
<hyperactivecrond> what gets rid of all kde packages?
<hyperactivecrond> s/kde/arts
<hyperactivecrond> hmm maybe i have fixed it...
<hyperactivecrond> idk yet...
#kubuntu 2005-12-25
<stashly> what is the quickest way to add repos?
<tvon> manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list perhaps?
<stashly> thats long
<stashly> quickert han that
<sampan> !easysource
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tvon> fancy
<sampan> ^^^ can always let ubuntu generate a custom sources.list for you
<Lacerta> kakei: are you still there?
<kakei> yes
<Lacerta> i did that thing to my wlan0 and it's now enabled in the system settings :))
<kakei> you are sharing internet Now?
<Lacerta> umm.. no i need to do some trick in the winXP
<Lacerta> but i've never been so far :)
<kakei> ahaha
<kakei> :D
<Lacerta> the winXP automatic network configuration probably won't work
<Lacerta> i've never done this manually in windows actually
<Coolio10> hi
<ninnghizidha> Hello! I'm looking for an automount in KDE
<triode> hello, how can I change the default application associated with wav files? and, what's a good JACK enabled really simple wav player?
<crimsun> alsaplayer?
<LacertaIII> uuh.. the hell i'm doing?
<kakei> LacertaIII no u have Internet?
<LacertaIII> uh.. no?
<kakei> i mean
<kakei> are u sharing internet now?
<LacertaIII> i'm trying
<kakei> whats wrong?
<LacertaIII> XP is just...
<triode> how can I change the default application associated with wav files?
<kakei> is just..?
<LacertaIII> nothing
<LacertaIII> i suck
<triode> crimsun: thanks! that's what I was looking for
<triode> :)
<kakei> Lacerta o.o
<LacertaIII> i can't use xp.. how the hell do i add a gateway?
<LacertaIII> i added a netwirk bridge, is it the same thing?
<kakei> in
<kakei> settings
<stashly> amarok wont play mp3s
<stashly> would should i do
<kakei> in settings u will see something like
<NCLife> hi
<kakei> stashly
<NCLife> any ipod gurus?
<kakei> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<kakei> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<kakei> sudo aptitude install libmad0
<kakei> gst-register-0.8
<kakei> and then go to the engine/motor of amaroK and choose output plugin alsaink or something what sound
<kakei> stashly u got it?
<stashly> yeah thank youi. i ll try it
<stashly> i am installing linux for the first time
<kakei> :)
<stashly> liking the view
<kakei> stashly KDE owns
<NCLife> i get a error message when i try to read the ipods itunes_DB on gtkpod
<kakei> NCLife which error
<NCLife> kakei, '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
<NCLife> thats the error message
<stashly> oh my its so lovely
<kakei> are u sure u have it mounted?
<kakei> stashly Done :)?
<stashly> yeah
<kakei> wohooooo
<stashly> musik is playin nice and loud now
<NCLife> mmh.. well, it is on my desktop and i can access it as a hd..
<kakei> NCLife hmmmmmmmm
<kakei> u have all ur ata in iTunesDB?
<fdelacruz> Gud Day guys! advance Holiday
<NCLife> that im not sure
<kakei> trie just
<kakei>  /media/ipod
<x-ray> pls ...can anyone help me ?
<kakei> x-ray whats ur problem
<NCLife> kakei, where should i try /media/ipod
<x-ray> how i can manage users (root) in shell ? im beginner in linux :-[
<kakei> NCLife
<kakei> put it on konqueror
<kakei> on the URL
<kakei> x-ray sudo su
<kakei> x-ray http://ubuntuguide.org/ this will be helpful for u
<x-ray> thy :-)
<NCLife> kakei, No Items, No Files, No Folders ..
<NCLife> thats what it says
<tvon> 'sudo -s' gets you a root shell
<kakei> NClife
<kakei> NCLife and /media/ipod/iPod_Control ?
<x-ray> i go to root's shell by "su root"
<kakei> NCLife u can try with console using cd to join thje folder and ls to watch the content
<tvon> x-ray: that will only work if you gave root a password
<stashly> i am having trouble working my ipod too
<stashly> cant get it to come up, nor do i have a program for it
<x-ray> i gave it
<NCLife> kakei, yes.. i browsed to /media/ipod and there is all my ipod, including iPod_Control and all
<NCLife> but typing /media/ipod/iPod_Control on konqueror didnt show up nothing O.O
<kakei> try with the next folder
<kakei> or go back
<kakei> and watch ipod folders
<NCLife> okays
<x-ray> but if i can change anythink in KDE > system settings > network (users) etc.. in "Administration mode" i give true pass..but it doesn't work :(
<x-ray> it is still in normal view mode (no admin.)
<NCLife> i browsed with the console, im in /media/ipod/iPod_Control now.. what should i do now?
<tvon> x-ray: use your password there, not the one you gave root
<tvon> x-ray: there is no reason to have a root password in kubuntu
<x-ray> yes..i have all pass same ..
<tvon> it really just makes things confusing
<NCLife> kakei, typing ls does not make nothing
<x-ray> but i was changing something in users & groups with root, and since then it doesn't work :((
<NCLife> kakei, the first time i entered iPod_Control browsing with the file browser there were documents inside, no i reentered iPod_Control and nothing is there O.O
<kakei> weird
<kakei> refresh it
<NCLife> nothing :(
<x-ray> ok, then, how i can destroy password in root account ?
<x-ray> in shell ?
<x-ray> plsplspls :-))
<x-ray> :-*
<fdelacruz> guys any effective free antivirus aside from avg, bitdefender, avast and clamwin?
<NCLife> well, and another question.. after i unmount it i still have the "do not disconnect" message.. any idea how can i eject it totally? ive tried "eject /dev/sda2" and it says "unable to open /dev/sda2" kakeei, nothing is working :(
<NCLife> :P
<kakei> NCLife
<x-ray> pls NClife .. u are my sole chance
<kakei> hmmmm
<kakei> i don't know lol
<NCLife> heh >_<
<NCLife> dang
<NCLife> x-ray, sorry.. im really noob at kubuntu, i cant help you with nothing
<x-ray> soorry..
<x-ray> i meda it now with Kuser..
<x-ray> made
<sampan> x-ray  searching the ubuntu forums yields (to remove a root pass): sudo passwd -l root
<sampan> never done it myself, so can't vouch from first-hand experience though
<x-ray> oukey
<x-ray> last q. .. when am i in root group, can i make anything ? ( write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. etc.. ?)???? and when the root user is blocked .. :-)
<seth_k|lappy> x-ray, you don't need to be root to write to system files. Just use sudo: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" or whatever
<sampan> x-ray, yes, root can do anything.  but in ubuntu/kubuntu they use "sudo" which gives you the power of root, without having to enable a root account at all
<x-ray> ou..thy all :-)
<seth_k|lappy> This is safer because it means that a potential hacker has to guess your username, as WELL as your password. Plus it encourages you not to run for an extended length of time using a root account
<x-ray> :-O
<sampan> and probably less hassle too -- you're less likely to forget your user pass than a root pass (if you don't log into it for a while)
<x-ray> ok . i disable root account .. and all will do with sudo vi /etc/...
<seth_k|lappy> it takes some getting used to if you're used to root / non-root, but it's really the better way
<seth_k|lappy> :)
<_particle> hey
<_particle> eh, wrong name
<Zen> there we go
* Zen goes afk
<x-ray> ok .. that was all nice.. but i still cannot edit  all in Administration mode (in KDE)..i write my pass, but it do nothing
<sampan> x-ray, is it a fresh breezy install?
<seth_k|lappy> x-ray, you will need to update to KDE 3.5
<x-ray> yes...but i made something in User & groups ... :(
<x-ray> i have kde 3.5 afaik
<seth_k|lappy> hmm
<sampan> x-ray, there was an administrator bug in the breezy cd release -- updates fixed it
<x-ray> ok :-)
* gerardcb_away is back.
<x-ray> ooooooooooooohhh..
<x-ray> i have KDE 3.4.3 :-!
<x-ray> thy vm !!
<seth_k|lappy> !kde3.5
<ubotu> somebody said kde3.5 was http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<sampan> well i didn't have to upgrade to 3.5 to fix that bug
<seth_k|lappy> sampan, yeah, there's a breezy-updates for it too
<seth_k|lappy> but might as well do 3.5 while you're at it :)
<sampan> i dunno -- haven't been paying much attention last few days, but prior to that seemed like a lot of people had 'issues' with 3.5
<NCLife> how do i get access to root on a terminal? :p
<x-ray> sudo ? :-)
<sampan> personally, i take a more conservative approach i guess -- if the community in #debian was more friendly i might have switched, since i think a 6 month release schedule by its very nature promotes "upgraditis"
<NCLife> thanks x-ray
* sampan has little need to upgrade a bunch of stuff (with all the buggage and breakage that comes with it) every month or two
<x-ray> :-))
<x-ray> how i install the KDE 3.5 ?? .. i did all in page kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<x-ray> package manager ? :-)
<pussfeller> add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main to yer sources
<seth_k|lappy> if you did everything in kde-35.php, then just use Adept Updater, sure :)
<x-ray> upgrading :--)))) thy alllllllllllllllll !!!!!!!!!! :-)
<x-ray> how i can improve my refresh rate ? .. i wrote to xorg.conf HorizSync of my monitor, and refresh rate, but max it gives 85Hz, but i used in M$ 100Hz :((
<pussfeller> any one using dapper? is it working ok?
<seth_k|lappy> pussfeller, working fine here on two computers
<seth_k|lappy> MUCH faster
<pussfeller> oh yeah
<x-ray> how i can improve my refresh rate ? .. i wrote to xorg.conf HorizSync of my monitor, and refresh rate, but max it gives 85Hz, but i used in M$ 100Hz :((
* _particle is back
<x-ray> am i ok ?
<x-ray> connection problem :(
<Logicmax> anyone here know how to get the bootloader to work, i'm trying grub, but the gnu doesnm
<Logicmax> doesn't apear
<Spandexx> hi guy quick question:  why I install ubuntu = no problem and Kubuntu BIG NIC problem?
<Spandexx> ...
<stisev> hi all
<Spandexx> guess nobody know
<Spandexx> hummm nobody knows about NIC problems on Kubuntu Breezy
<Spandexx> ^
<Spandexx> ?
<Snake__> what kind of nic
<Spandexx> Thinkpad R51
<Snake__> hmmm wired or wireless?
<Spandexx> works well with Ubuntu
<Spandexx> both!
<Snake__> Oh
<Spandexx> doesn,t work on Kubuntu...
<Spandexx> I like more KDE ;)
<Snake__> Perhaps you missed a packet on install....try reinstalling kubuntu/
<Snake__> Because ubuntu and kubuntu are the same...just diffrent defualt GUIs
<Spandexx> done that and same problem
<Snake__> Hell you could install gnome onto kubuntu if you wanted...
<Spandexx> I know snake....on the install they use diff drivers
<Snake__> Perhaps install ubuntu, and change to kde??
<Spandexx> would it create problems^] 
<Snake__> Dunno never done it :-P
<Spandexx> hehheehe
<Spandexx> I am new to Linux but found this bizarre
<Snake__> umm i wish there was a vet in here
<Snake__> wheres hobbsee when you need her
<stisev> i'm having problems with GRUB bootloader
<stisev> I'm doing a triple boot
<stisev> ( GRUB)   - Windows XP  (main) - Kubuntu - OSX
<stisev> (I have licenses to all)
<stisev> the only problem is, is that I can't seem to set the oSX partition as active
<stisev> I've tried with FDisk
<stisev> and inside windows, but it doesn't work
<Snake__> stisev: sorry im not sure
<Snake__> We need a guru in here
<Snake__> lol
<artnay> KDE users, care to take a look at this? "Package not available" - it installed properly (at least it seems so) by forcing
<artnay> could you confirm before filing a bug?
<stisev> lol
<tvon> I like how you felt the need to mention that you have licenses ;)
<dell500> stisev, do ytou get the splash screen?
<dell500> for grub
<stisev> back
<stisev> yes
<DewDude> ok, i was a kubuntu user on PPC..but now i'm going to x86..i asked this in ubuntu, but, so much activity, it probably got ignored...but will ubuntu auto-detect and auto-confiugure NTFS
<DewDude> or have i got to add a bunch of stuff
<bimberi> DewDude: yes it should , but otherwise there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Fri13> atleast ubuntu and kubuntu has done those for me.
<Fri13> both did add NTFS partitions to my desktop
<Jochen> Hey boys...
<Jochen> I need your help!
<Jochen> How do I install a debian package on kubuntu?
<DewDude> alrighty
<DewDude> cuz i've been XP on this box for a while
<DewDude> and i use NTFS because i don't feel like waking up to corrupted FAT and losing everything
<DewDude> i'm planning on having a 20GB fat32 partition for temp storage as i'm going to be dual-booting
<DewDude> so...great
<Jochen> Nobody knows the answer?!
<DewDude> ummm
<bimberi> DewDude: k, i guess you know that ntfs access is read-only
<DewDude> yeah
<bimberi> k :)
<DewDude> which is why i was windows on this box
<andreas_> it's read-only unless you're a very very brave person
<DewDude> i ran kubuntu quite well on my imac
<DewDude> hahaha
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> it's been that way for years
<bimberi> andreas_: well yes :)
<DewDude> which is why i've got a 20 gig FAT32 partition
<bimberi> Jochen: what's the package?
<andreas_> yeah I got a similar setup
<DewDude> so if i download stuff in linux..i can still get it over to the main repository on the 120gig
<DewDude> what i'd like to do is find a journled file system that works with xp and linux
<bimberi> Jochen: you can, by installing using dpkg and making sure as many dependencies as possible come from ubuntu repositories
<DewDude> this is going to be fun..i haven't used ubuntu since october
<DewDude> before octobrt
<DewDude> october
<BlueEagle> dewdude: ext3 works (not very well but it works) in WinXP.
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> that's the thing, i want something that works
<DewDude> i've got 115 gigs of music
<DewDude> i had to restore from backups once
<DewDude> i really don't want to again
<BlueEagle> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<DewDude> i tried the ext3 in XP before
<DewDude> and it worked, but was really slow
<BlueEagle> dewdude: Set up an old machine and share it over nfs or smb.
<BlueEagle> dewdude: Yes, it is slow.
<DewDude> BlueEagle: well, i don't NEED to write to the NTFS partition
<DewDude> i thought of that already
<BlueEagle> dewdude: A machine on 100MBit lan shared with SMB would probably be just as fast or even faster.
<DewDude> umm
<DewDude> yes
<DewDude> i know
<DewDude> but
<DewDude> i said
<BlueEagle> but what?
<DewDude> i solved that problem
<DewDude> i don't need direct write access
<bimberi> BlueEagle: there's also http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/
<DewDude> in the FUTURE i might
<DewDude> but
<DewDude> right now, no
<BlueEagle> dewdude: Well ok then. Still why haven't you set up a file server yet? :p
<DewDude> because
<DewDude> the access times are shit
<DewDude> i tried that before
<DewDude> 100MBit doesn't mean 100mBit
<BlueEagle> dewdude: Not if you use a 10MBit hub it doesn't. :)
<DewDude> i'm using a 100mbit switch
<DewDude> it's mostly a limitation of my systems
<BlueEagle> I see.
<DewDude> and most systems
<DewDude> i've NEVER seen two LAN pc's hit more than a meg/sec sustained transfer
<DewDude> i'm dealing with a lot of audio data..at least in the XP world
<DewDude> but
<DewDude> i'd rather not have my music on the network
<DewDude> plus..i can't afford to build a second PC
<DewDude> i've got this box..and an imac
<DewDude> ok, cigarette break while the ISO burns
<jahshua> what is that
<jahshua> its in my ps x
<DewDude> alrighty, ISO burned
<Johnson> hi i need some help
<Johnson> +i
<Johnson> hi
<Johnson> anyone here?
<Johnson> i need some help?
<emptystapler> Two things: one - when I lock my workstation with "Lock Session", I can't log back in. my password doesn't work, and it just says "Unlock failed", forcing me to ctrl+alt+backspace the x server (shouldn't that be disabled during a lock!?)
<emptystapler> two - for some reason, kde isn't saving my logitech mouse settings
<emptystapler> all of this with 5.10
<emptystapler> and KDE 3.5
<Riddell> emptystapler: the lock session is a known problem, I've no idea what causes it, if you could send me your ~/.kde that would be useful
<Riddell> jriddell@ubuntu.com
<emptystapler> sure.
<emptystapler> with the logitech settings, I meant it's not saving them between sessions
<emptystapler> Riddell: when you say send you ~/.kde, do you need a specific file, or a zip of the entire thing?
<raphink> emptystapler: I think he meant a tarball of the whole thing
<kakei> any one pls help me i dont know why the load of my CPU everytime is 100%
<emptystapler> tarball it is!
<emptystapler> hm, Ark throws an error tarring the directory
<raphink> kakei: did you launch ksysguard to check what app is eating the memory?
<emptystapler> unfortunately it doesn't say what exactly went wrong
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> then just do it in a terminal ;)
<raphink> tar -cvzf yourtarball.tar.gz yourfoldersource
<emptystapler> okay, okay :)
<emptystapler> hmmm, same error
<raphink> what does it say?
<emptystapler> ah. this time i can see enough console output to find the problem
<emptystapler> just a lousy permissions problem trying to archive kate's configs
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> not readable ?
<raphink> o_O
<kakei> raphink : yes
<raphink> kakei: and?
<emptystapler> more than just that, too
<kakei> im killing
<raphink> kakei: don't kill too much ;)
<emptystapler> ./home/dan/.kde/share/config/katesyntaxhighlightingrc
<raphink> emptystapler: what is the ls -l output on this file ?
<Johnson_>   HI I NEED HELP
<Johnson_> whoops
<raphink> don't shout Johnson_ i'm almost asleep
<emptystapler> -rw-------  1 root root
<raphink> emptystapler: that's indeed a problem
<Johnson_> has any one used the theme mech atall?
<raphink> let me check here
<emptystapler> hehehe
<emptystapler> i wonder if this stems from me accidentally sudo'ing kate?
<raphink> -rw-------  1 raphink raphink 28433 2005-12-05 19:14 /home/raphink/.kde/share/config/katesyntaxhighlightingrc
<emptystapler> (before i learned about kdesu)
<raphink> emptystapler: type
<pussfeller> is there anything funky i need compile kernel modules, i have linux-headers, build essentials
<raphink> sudo chown dan:dan -rw-------  1 raphink raphink 28433 2005-12-05 19:14 /home/dan/.kde/share/config/katesyntaxhighlightingrc
<pussfeller> and the source
<raphink> that'll set your problem
<LacertaII> how can i make the system to load my wlan driver's modules at boot time?
<emptystapler> raphink: it was more thanjust that one file
<emptystapler> raphink: other kate files, as well
<raphink> emptystapler: then do it on the entire .kde ;)
<emptystapler> good idea
<raphink> sudo chown -r dan:dan ~/.kde
<raphink> all these files should be belong to you anyway ;)
<seth_k|lappy> no, raphink, you need -R
<emptystapler> -R
<emptystapler> ;)
<emptystapler> i am not TOTALLY clueless! ha!
<raphink> seth_k|lappy: right, thanks :)
<Johnson_> dose any one know how to install a KDE theme?
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<raphink> Johnson_: go to kcontrol or systemsettings
<raphink> then apperance -> themes
<raphink> and click install a new theme
<emptystapler> bingo
<raphink> and select the archive of the theme you downloaded ;)
<raphink> unless you want the manual way, using a console :)
<raphink> Johnson_: the first thing being to check if your theme has not been packaged already
<raphink> so that using apt-get might install it
<emptystapler> I STILL can't find out how to sort Kopete contacts alphabetically. nobody in #kde is responding, either
<raphink> there are a few packaged themese
<raphink> s/themese/themes/
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> they are sorted alphabetically by default, _inside_ each group
<emptystapler> untrue!
<Johnson_> this theme still isnt working
<raphink> hmm well it has always been true on my kopete at least emptystapler
<emptystapler> mine are currently sorted as such: c, C, L, P, T, Z, a, a, f, F, F, K, m, P, q, R, r
<raphink> on all machines i've used
<raphink> that's interesting
<raphink> my groups are sorted alphabetically
<raphink> and inside each gruop
<emptystapler> more annoying than interesting!
<raphink> contacts are sorted alphabetically aswell
<raphink> oh well I wouldnt min
<raphink> mind
<Johnson_> even though i added it
<emptystapler> well, the worst thing is they mix up every time i load it
<Johnson_> strange
<raphink> Johnson_: are you sure this theme works with your kde verison?
<seth_k|lappy> hiya robotgeek :)
<raphink> s/verison/version/
<robotgeek> hey seth_k|lappy
<raphink> hi robotgeek
<emptystapler> raphink: curious... my offline users group is sorted properly
<emptystapler> just not ONLINE users
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> weird
<raphink> what version of kopete ?
<jahshua> help! help!
<jahshua> my adept just crashed
<jahshua> when i clicked on install for bittorrent
<raphink> hmm that happens
<Johnson_> how do find out wot version i havce?
<robotgeek> hey raphink
<raphink> jahshua: doesnt sound like someone just died
<jahshua> who said anything about dying
<raphink> Johnson_: Help -> About KDE
<raphink> in any KDE program
<raphink> jahshua: well you sound like this an urgency ;)
<emptystapler> is there some all emcompassing development package i can install so i'lla ctually have a compiler?
<raphink> one can live without adept and be (very) happy ;)
<raphink> emptystapler: build-essential ?
<jahshua> raphink im new on kubuntu and i thought maybe that was serious, guess its not :p
<raphink> jahshua: well adept is just a gui to apt-get
<raphink> jahshua: as long as it's not apt-get being screwed up
<raphink> I don't consider it's a big issue
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<emptystapler> gah, now adept isn't working!
<emptystapler> as in, it doesn't load
<Johnson_> yeh i got the tight version for it
<Knowerrors> Anybody using Superkaramba 0.37?
<Hobbsee> hi raphink!
<Johnson_> right
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: think so, yes
<Knowerrors> Heyhey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Knowerrors
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: Im getting poor performance with SuperKaramba, my cpu spikes up and down rapidly on some themes...
<seth_k|lappy> hiya Hobbsee, jonathan wanted to know if you still had that new kmymoney2 deb
<emptystapler> hurray for build-essential!
<seth_k|lappy> for breezy
<raphink> Knowerrors: yeah
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, I am as well... but I get like 5% CPU use on idle. What themes?
<raphink> superkaramba is the best way to get your proc busy
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: the deb of it?
<Hobbsee> let me go have a look...
<emptystapler> lol
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, yes'm
<Johnson_> has anyone ever used the theme mech-tex 500
<emptystapler> Adept only seems to load like every other time I run it
<Knowerrors> seth_k|lappy: : Kuartet
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: indeed, i do have the one for breezy
<Knowerrors> Im using the deb from the kde 3.5 repo
<neoncode> Hey, how do I get this command to work?
<neoncode> ln -s /media/0 GB Disk (hdb1)/WINDOWS/system32/*.dll
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, Riddell said people on the mailing list were pretty interested in having a backport
<Knowerrors> of Superkaramba .37
<Johnson_> can ou get animated login creens?
<Johnson_> screens
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: ah, ok, so where should i send it to, and what do i send?  just the .deb?
<Johnson_> i think i have seen it before
<Johnson_> but im not sure
<raphink> neoncode: use \ before spaces in names
<Knowerrors> Dange slow dialup :(
<Knowerrors> did I missanything?
<raphink> so /media/0\ GB\ Disk\ (hdb1)/WINDOWS/system32/*.dll
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, nope
<raphink> or change your fstab to mount on smarter dirs ;)
<raphink> neoncode: you might also need a second argument for ln -s imo ;)
<neoncode> raphink: I think I got it to work
<raphink> good
<neoncode> raphink: Thanks though!
<Knowerrors> Kuartet is really cool, turns your desktop into a combo control center/K menu/system monitor, similar to Symphony/Mezzo
<Knowerrors> though it just came out, so performance is a little wack
<dell500> anyone here know how to install the new gtkpod from the source?
<seth_k|lappy> dell500, what version? I could backport for you if you like?
<Johnson_> dose any one here use super karamba?
<seth_k|lappy> Johnson_, I do, Hobbsee does, Knowerrors does
<seth_k|lappy> what's up?
<seth_k|lappy> dell500, give me a bit to package 0.99 for dapper, and then I'll backport it for you :)
<Johnson_> well i just found areally cool theme http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27046 this one
<Johnson_> and i installed it ok and i think iv installed the drivers but my desktop hasnt got thoes nice red monitor bits in stating th hd temo and cpu tmep ect.
<raphink> de gustibus et coloribus non discutandum
<Snake__> Hey Hobbsee's here
<Snake__> We need you erliar (sp?)
<Hobbsee> hi
<Hobbsee> yeah, i am, sorta
<Snake__> o.0
<Snake__> sorta?
<Knowerrors> Johnson_: you probably don't have the hardware monitor or sensor packages it needs
<Johnson_> i gott he sesor packages
<Johnson_> well it said so on synaptic
<Hobbsee> well, trying to find somewhere to upload, and reading multiple windows
<Johnson_> but not sure about the hardware monitor?
<Johnson_> wot do you mean by that?
<Snake__> Hobbsee: what do you need to upload
<Knowerrors> Johnson_: "lm-sensors and hddtemp" you have those?
<Johnson_> yep
<Hobbsee> kmymoney2
<Snake__> wtf?
<Snake__> How big is it?
<Snake__> I could host it, but the download speed will only be 30kbps
<Knowerrors> Johnson_: can you get that info from another non superkaramba linux program? Maybe your hardware isn't supported
<Knowerrors> like try Ksensors, see if that works
<Johnson_> mabey im on my laptop
<Hobbsee> Snake__: should be fine
<Snake__> Alright do you have aim, or MSN or yahoo or anything>
<Knowerrors> My favorite new SuperKaramba theme http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=32541
<mpma> I'm researching how to increase the font size in various gtk apps, (like the gaim window I'm currently logged into #kubuntu through) and when I goto settings > appearance & themes > GTK fonts and themes, it starts to load but ends up stalling and nothing comes up... what's wrong??
<dewdude> can someone toss me that link about ubuntu and nfs
<dewdude> ntfs
<Knowerrors> mpma, I used to have that problem too
<Johnson_> what do you mean can i get that info off another non superkamabala computer
<dewdude> that was posted, a while ago..if anyone was around then
<Knowerrors> mpma: I fixed it, the solution is...
<mpma> Knowerrors: which problem, fontsize or GTK fonts and themes not loading?
<Snake__> Hobbsee: Do you have MSN or Yahoo or AIM, or other program you can send me the file, or do I need to set up FTP access?
<Knowerrors> mpma: the gtk font/them thing not loading
<Hobbsee> Snake__: let me see if it uploads properly here - and i have yahoo, msn, jabber, and icq
<tvon> Any suggestions on a wireless monitor?
<mpma> ah great what did you end up doing? :-)
<Knowerrors> mpma: don't launch systemsettings from the system menu, instead do K>Run Command>Kcontrol
<Knowerrors> kcontrol
<Snake__> Hobbsee: okay well just tell me if you have to send the file to me, then you can send it to me through yahoo
<Johnson_> how do find if my hardware is supported?
<Hobbsee> Snake__: ok
<Knowerrors> Johnson_: like I said, see if ksensors works (install it and enable the hd and cpu temp sensors)
<Johnson_> how do i enable?
<Snake__> Hey guys, do you like my website intro
<Snake__> http://ctc.vipsystems.us/intro.htm
<Snake__> ??
<kinfo> what?
<Knowerrors> Johnson_: did you install it already?
<Johnson_> yeh
<Knowerrors> Johnson_: run it, either K>utilities>ksensors, or K>run>ksensors
<Johnson_> it said it couldnt run it?
<emptystapler> is there some way i can remove the lock option from the K menu?
<emptystapler> since if i accidentally click it i can't get back in
* dewdude stretches
<dewdude> time to configure and tweak this bad boy
<Johnson_> knowerrors: i open ksensors up and nothing happend
<Johnson_> it flashed a screen quickly and that was it
<Knowerrors> Johnson_: did anything pop up on you system tray?
<Johnson_> yeh
<Johnson_> like a hd
<Johnson_> shall i restart the theme
<Knowerrors> shut down superkaramba first
<Knowerrors> ksensors is not a karamba app
<Knowerrors> it should show a little black box with a thermometer next to it, in you system tray
<Johnson_> i see no black box
<Johnson_> i got the black bomb for karbala and the ksensors icon
<Johnson_> shall i shut them all down or just karabala
<Johnson_> karamba
<Knowerrors> just karamba
<Knowerrors> then click on the ksensors icon and do configure
<Knowerrors> right click
<Johnson_> yep goto config
<Johnson_> then what?
<robotgeek> why does the daily dapper kubuntu live cd have a md5sum ?
<robotgeek> not have a md5sum, err
<Knowerrors> go to mainboard sensors and see whats available Johnson_
<Johnson_> what do you mean mainbord sensors?
<Johnson_> system infomation?
<Knowerrors> no, Mainboard Sensors, right above system information
<emptystapler> god, the new Gaim is a train wreck
<emptystapler> as far as interfaces are concerned
<Johnson_> all i gto is system infomation and global settings
<Knowerrors> if you don't have that, then either your missing the sensors package, or your hardware isn't supported by ubuntus kernel
<Johnson_> god fucking dammit all i want is this theme to work
<robotgeek> hmm, i liked the interface
<robotgeek> Johnson_: language :)
<emptystapler> those godawful status buttons take up like 15% of the window
<Johnson_> i dont want ot be compiling kernals and stuff it sounds complex
<robotgeek> emptystapler: you can drag them down
<Johnson_> lol im sorry for my bad french
<Knowerrors> Johnson_: do you have lm-sensors and sensord packages?
<emptystapler> robotgeek: idle times require the window to be like twice as wide as necessary
<Johnson_> yeh i think let me check
<robotgeek> emptystapler: hmm, i compiled my own only today. havent messed with it much. i liked what i saw in 5 minutes :)
<emptystapler> it's better than using it in windows, at least
<emptystapler> gtk in windows is some sort of terrible joke
<Johnson_> dammit ok god i didnt relise i had to get the sensord package but i got that now
<emptystapler> what's a good gmail notification thing to use?
<emptystapler> i am eyeballing gmail-notify
<Johnson_> knowerrors: what do i do now i downloaded it installed it and shut down ksensor
<Knowerrors> try ksensor again, see if that worked
<Johnson_> nope i only got them 2 options still
<Hobbsee> emptystapler: what client are you using?  or are you just using gmail.com to read your mail?
<emptystapler> I just log in through FIrefox
<emptystapler> but don't wish to use the firefox extension
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<emptystapler> kcheckgmail?
<Johnson_> bshall i restart my box?
<Johnson_> SHALL I JUST INSTALL ALL THE MONITORING PACKAGES I CAN FIND ON SYNAPTIC
<Knowerrors> Johnson_: couldn't hurt ;)  I already told you all the ones I have to make it work
<Johnson_> ok
<Knowerrors> search for temperature
<Johnson_> ok
<Johnson_> god dammit still isnt working
<Johnson_> the red bit dont seam to appear
<jahshua> i just installed riece irc client and did    dpkg -L riece | grep bin   in console but it returned nothing
<_peter> hello
<Johnson_> hii
<sampan> jahshua  riece is an emacs add-on ... in order to "run" it i think you need to be running emacs first and then follow the directions here: http://www.nongnu.org/riece/riece-en/Getting-started.html#Getting-started ... it does not seem to be a stand-alone program (i.e., executable)
<sampan> kubuntu already comes with x-chat, konversation, and irssi for IRC -- do you specifically need IRC within emacs?  (if not, i would imagine that it'll be easier to just use the IRC apps already available to you)
<tvon> irssi is a nice console irc client.. if you're looking around for one
* sampan seconds tvon's recommendation -- irssi owns
<kkathman> sampan: how are you :) good to see you :)
<sampan> kkathman  hey!  i'm doing well.  how's you?
<kkathman> it should be noted, however, that irssi is a konsole only client I believe
<kkathman> and there are several available for KDE :)
<kkathman> sampan: im okie dokie :)
<tvon> yes, irssi is console only
<kkathman> right
<sampan> yeah irssi is text-only -- it will run in any console (xterm, aterm, etc.) -- i've gotten to like the non-gui of it i guess (irc is a textual medium -- mouse movements just seem to take more time by requiring me to take hands off the keyboard)
<kkathman> there is a wide variety of IRC clients in KDE, some basic, others very elaborate and ingenious
<sampan> but, on the down-side, it did take me two whole days to configure the look of it in the theme files to where i could bear to read it :/
<tvon> personal irssi themeing is only for the brave (read: really really bored college geeks)
<tvon> :-D
<sampan> lol
<sampan> i downloaded a theme from the irssi site and then tweaked it to my liking
<kkathman> I like really being able to see and monitor multiple channels at once, without tabbing
<sampan> so i only count as "sorta brave"
<tvon> though if you find you enjoy it you should look into slrn and mutt
<tvon> sampan: thats the way to do it
<sampan> kkathman  yeah -- i had to adjust from that ability (from mirc) -- missed being able to watch multiple chans at once for a while too
<kkathman> sampan thats why I switched to kvirc
<sampan> tvon, i could really enjoy text-only apps -- mutt appeals to me, but alas, i do all my email via browser now anyway -- nothing stays resident on my machine anymore
<robotgeek> sampan: no pop?
<sampan> kkathman  i looked at kvirc -- seems like it's very nice ... and maturing into a top-notch app.
<kkathman> sampan: I got the most recent version and compiled it..the one in the repos is WAY old
<kkathman> sampan: very nice interface, full scripting, transparency, multiple channels open at once etc
<sampan> robotgeek  nope -- i've gone through so many reformats and stuff over the last year and a half (both win and linux) so i got tired of saving and reimporting all the crap -- so i just leave it on my isp's web-access and gmail and don't bother d/ling them anymore
<pussfeller> konversation is pretty good for being as new as it is
<sampan> kkathman  braver than i would be!  all my adventures in compiling (two only) have been disastrous -- even with help :X
<robotgeek> sampan: hmm, use mutt/fetchmail/postfix. it's just a few config files to take care of
<kkathman> yah I used konversation before I switched to KVirc :)
<pussfeller> i never like kvirc
<pussfeller> maybe its gotten better
<kkathman> sampan: I just used the CVS source and it was perfect...I've had absolutely no problems with it
<sampan> robotgeek  heh ... just a few!  you do not realize my innate potential for messing up even the simplest things!
<pussfeller> i would use irssi if i could remember all the stupid keystrokes
<tvon> mutt is wicked configurable
<robotgeek> pussfeller: what keystrokes, i only use /nick
<sampan> kkathman  and insanekane said he had "no problems" with compiling scim/skim -- and yet, it failed with numerous errors about 20 times for me (same exact commands he used)
<kkathman> I take that back, in transparency mode it has a little glitch that if you change your wallpaper on another virtual desktop it uses it no matter what desktop KVirc is running it
<pussfeller> you got ones to resize the windows, move the windows, answer queries, accept dccs
<kkathman> but thats really minor
<robotgeek> pussfeller: hmm, i don't bother with all that, i guess :)
<tvon> console apps are for people with too much time on their hands... or with fringe use cases
* tvon ducks into his seat a bit
<sampan> lol
<robotgeek> tvon: hmm...
<tvon> though its arguable that once you get mutt/irssi the way you want them you will never have to touch the config again
<pussfeller> ya never know when text clients will come in handy
<sampan> i.e., if X blows up
<sampan> :X
<tvon> they're handy to know about and know how to use, no doubt
<pussfeller> yep
<tvon> I've had to ssh into my server to run mutt on more than one occasion
<Hobbsee> pussfeller: they can be very handy lol - especially when you run development releases
* tvon apologizes if he is being overly bitter towards text apps
<robotgeek> i hope i wont have to use it now, i want gui goodness!
<Landis> What channel should I enter to find out how to install a new application?
<tvon> what application?
<Landis> Firefox
<tvon> Give more detail :) This is probably the right place.
<tvon> are you running kubuntu?
<Landis> Thanks.  Yes - 5.10
<Landis> I just downloaded the .gz of Firefox, but I don't know where to extract it to.
<tvon> ah, you want the latest and greatest firefox with your 5.10 system?
<Landis> Yup.  ;-)
<tvon> well, it's been a while since I did that, but I think you ahve two options
<tvon> 1) There might be backports forit.. I have never messed with backports
<tvon> 2) You should be able to just unpack the tarball somewhre, say in /usr/local/share/firefox
<tvon> then in your 'preferred applications' dialog (wherever that is in KDE, I'm kinda new to KDE and only really know gnome) you can enter the full path to the firefox executable that you unpacked
<Landis> It says that I don't have permission to access /usr/local/share.  Do I need to be logged in as root for this?
<tvon> yes
<Landis> Ahhh.  I see.
<Landis> Well, thank you for your help.  I'll probably be back in here sooner or later with more questions.
<tvon> but
<Landis> but?
<tvon> you can just as easily unpack the tarball in your $HOME directory, there is no real reason to put it under /usr/local
<tvon> unelss you have multiple users on the system (but most people don't)
<Landis> I hadn't thought of that.
<Landis> So far I don't, but eventually my wife will need an account.
<tvon> I install custom apps into $HOME/local/ a lot
<tvon> if you want her to have access to it you should put it in /usr/local
<Hobbsee> tvon: did you want 1.5 or 1.0.7?
<Hobbsee> wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Landis> Okay.  I'll do that then.
<tvon> Hobbsee: Wrong person, it's Landis asking :)
<Hobbsee> oops...too many chats...
<Hobbsee> true
<Landis> Hobbsee: version 1.5
<Hobbsee> Landis: see the wiki page then
<Landis> Will do.
* tvon often forgets that just about everything is answered on the wiki somewhere
<Hobbsee> tvon: there's a whole lot of extra info
<Hobbsee> and you're not really supposed to recommend 1.5 anyway
<tvon> Hobbsee: I didn't/wouldn't, that was the question asked
<Hobbsee> true
<Landis> Is there a problem with 1.5 that I didn't notice before?  It seems okay on my Windows boxes...
<tvon> I don't suppose anyone has any tips on migrating from Evolution (with local mail storage) to KMail?
<tvon> My only thought is to setup IMAP in evo and move all the mail back to the server so I can re-fetch it with kmail... not exactly an elegant solution thogh
<tvon> er, 'though'
<Knowerrors> FF 1.5 works fine for me after following the wiki
<Knowerrors> if you use certain Gnome progs that depend on 1.07, you could cause problems though
<Landis> Oh.  I really don't know - I just installed Kubuntu tonight.
<tvon> heh
<callie> has anyone noticed how awful p2p is under linux?
<callie> or is it just me
<callie> ?
<Phantom^^> Does anyone here have any experience with cedega and css
<Hobbsee> Phantom^^: try in #cedega
<callie> Hobbsee: do you use any file sharing software?
<Hobbsee> callie: no, sorry
<callie> darn
<Hobbsee> ask in #ubuntu if no one answers here
<seth_k|lappy> I use Azureus
<callie> did you notice that other clients where remarkably slower seth_k|lappy ?
<seth_k|lappy> I've only ever used Azureus, so I haven't tried other clients
<callie> i'll give it a shot seth_k|lappy
<kakei> hey guys help me i deleted chroot with sudo rm -r /chroot and my system now wont work fine
<callie> you deleted the binary?
<callie> why would anyone delete chroot?
<MrMazda> brand new kubuntu install: why does kinfocenter tell me my DPI is 75 when it should be 109 for my display size and resolution?
<dewdude> has anyone in here had any expierence with getting an audigy 2 to work?
<seth_k|lappy> dewdude, mine works
<dewdude> help me out
<dewdude> mine isn't
<dewdude> i can't get sound out of it
<seth_k|lappy> right, one sec
<dewdude> except harsh digital on the digital jack
<seth_k|lappy> I know just the setting to tweak
<dewdude> ok
<seth_k|lappy> okay dewdude, open a terminal
<pussfeller> does azherues do DHT
<pussfeller> like bitcommet
<seth_k|lappy> type alsamixer
<seth_k|lappy> pussfeller, yeah it does
<dewdude> yeah
<seth_k|lappy> dewdude, then go to the setting called Audigy Analog/Digital Out and press M
<pussfeller> im behind a router I cant control and bitcomet seems to work the best
<seth_k|lappy> dewdude, then exit the mixer, and type sudo alsactl store
<pussfeller> tho i bet I could control it...
<dewdude> alrighyt
<seth_k|lappy> dewdude, should be okay now
<seth_k|lappy> night robotgeek_away :)
<robotgeek_away> seth_k|lappy: later
<dewdude> exxxxcellent
<dewdude> i thought i had hit that before
<dewdude> heh
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<dewdude> now
<dewdude> i need to figure out a way to resample all my content
<dewdude> bleh...now something's spiking CPU
<Snake__> Hobbsee: Did you need me to host that or you got it covered?
<Snake__> (I assume you got it)
<Hobbsee> Snake__: i think i got it covered :)
<Snake__> Alrighty
<Snake__> I forgot all about it
<Snake__> lol
<sahooe> hi there I have a little problem
<sahooe> it's a newbie problem, I think
<dewdude> ack
<dewdude> seth_k|lappy: any suggestions on how to not make PCM clip?
<sahooe> Im trying to install a couple of emulators, I alrady installed the SNES emulator
<dewdude> cuz..this sounds like crap
<sahooe> but now I'm trying to install dega, a SEGA emulator, so I downloaded it from some page
<sahooe> dega .tar.gz, so I extracted the file, but now I don't know what to do
<Snake__> sahooe: Did you complie it?
<seth_k|lappy> dewdude, ermm... I don't even know what you're talking about actually :P, so no I don't
<dewdude> oh
<seth_k|lappy> sahooe, is it in the repos?
<Snake__> seth_k|lappy: no its not
<dewdude> it sounds like crap
<Snake__> not to my knowledge
<dewdude> compared to what it did in XP :(
<sahooe> it's not in the repos
<sahooe> i have the Makefile file but I don't know how to build the app
<Snake__> sahooe: you need to complie, I would help you, but im a n00b to compliing myself
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sahooe about source
<dewdude> heh
<dewdude> ./configure
<dewdude> make
<dewdude> make install
<dewdude> make clean
<nalioth> sahooe: install "checkinstall" and use it instaed of "make install"
<seth_k|lappy> sahooe, first install the package "build-essential" and "checkinstall"
<Snake__> ./configure && make && make install I think
<nalioth> dewdude: checkinstall is recommended instead of "make install"
<seth_k|lappy> sahooe, then what nalioth said, NOT what Snake__ said
<dewdude> is it?
<nalioth> Snake__: see above, please
<dewdude> nalioth: LTNS
<nalioth> dewdude: howdy, i'm always here
<dewdude> haha
<sahooe> ok man, it's easy but sometimes I don't know what to do with this Linux Box xD
<Snake__> checkinstall is better than make install??
<dewdude> yeah..but i've not been around
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sahooe about compile
<seth_k|lappy> Snake__, um yeah
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Snake__ about checkinstall
<Snake__> Hmm never used it
<seth_k|lappy> it doesn't leave nasty unresolved files all over after a make install... it keeps track of everything and makes a faux-.deb out of them :) so you can uninstall easily
<sahooe> Snake: the ./configure command tell me "command not found"
<Snake__> Did you get the build-essential and check install repos?
<nalioth> sahooe: in most all tar.gz there exists a "README" or "INSTALL" read them
<seth_k|lappy> sahooe, you must install "build-essential" and "checkinstall" first
<nalioth> seth_k|lappy: some source pkgs have no configure script
<sahooe> ok then
<seth_k|lappy> nalioth, I didn't tell him to ./configure :P
<Snake__> I personally believe that every piece of software should be submitted to the repos
<saikim> hello
<saikim> anyone here?
<seth_k|lappy> I think that if you care enough to build it, you should debianize it
<saikim> testing......
<sahooe> I'm installing those now
<saikim> go afternoon
<saikim> i am newbie here
<saikim> just install kubuntu this few day.
<saikim> could i ask some question?
<seth_k|lappy> just ask, don't ask to ask :P
<saikim> may i?
<nalioth> seth_k|lappy: doesn't matter if you have every -dev lib and build tool ubuntu has, if there's no configure script, ./configure won't work
<sahooe> ok now I enter ./configure and tells: "No file or directory"
<nalioth> saikim: just ask
<nalioth> sahooe: are you in the proper directory?
<saikim> thanks.
<sahooe> yes, but there's only a Makefile file
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sahooe about cli
<saikim> i just install scim. i can't use scim at all windows.
<nalioth> sahooe: did you read the README or INSTALL ?
<saikim> for example i can onli type at firefox and OO but cant type at the kopete nor system.
<sahooe> yes, the README file has not installation notes
<saikim> i had set my font
<seth_k|lappy> saikim, minghua JUST fixed that bug today :)
<nalioth> sahooe: that was all there was ?, if so, try "make" at the prompt
<jahshua> ummm i need help
<jahshua> im getting this warning
<jahshua> Please insert the disc labeled 'Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<jahshua> from adept
<seth_k|lappy> saikim, check back tomorrow in #ubuntu-motu in about 12 hours, and ask for minghua
<seth_k|lappy> jahshua, if you don't want the CD anymore, go to Manage Repositories in Adept
<seth_k|lappy> jahshua, and uncheck the CD-ROM list item
<nalioth> jahshua: hit alt-f2 and type "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" then put a # in front of the line that says deb cdrom in it
<nalioth> or what seth_k|lappy said
<seth_k|lappy> nalioth, Adept has a GUI sources.list configurator iirc, may as well use it
<saikim> u means it is scim bug?
<sahooe> nalioth: I entered "make", but there's an error
<nalioth> sahooe: paste it please in a pastebin
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<sahooe> nalioth: don't you know if there's a .deb from repos? I found zsnes but not a SEGA emulator
<sahooe> the error is: make: *** [sdl/main.o]  Error 1
<nalioth> sahooe: visit packages.ubuntu.com
<sahooe> I think it needs SDL, but It's already installed I think
<nalioth> sahooe: at the webpage you got that package from, was there not any install instructions?
<nalioth> sahooe: you need libsdl*-dev
<Snake__> Guys what are you favorite games that arn't very demanding
<Snake__> Like kdegames
<Snake__> type games
<fdelacruz> gtg guys
<jahshua> that didnt work
<jahshua> the error box wont go away
<saikim> ?
<jahshua> when i click it
<nalioth> jahshua: close your adept
<jahshua> i cant
<sahooe> nalioth: ok, I'll install it. There's a sdl1.2-dev
<Snake__> run  ->> xkill
<Snake__> then select adept
<Snake__> (click on the window for adept
<nalioth> jahshua: click alt-f2 > xkill and touch the adept window
<Hobbsee> talk about zap!
<Snake__> wtf Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> touching the window with xkill, and it goes - aka zap!
<Snake__> ah ok
<Snake__> im like...does she do that often..come out of no where with meaningless comments :)
<seth_k|lappy> saikim, yes, it is a scim bug
<saikim> <seth_k|lappy> oic thanks, so when will it fixed?
<seth_k|lappy> saikim, talk to user "minghua" tomorrow, in #ubuntu-motu
<seth_k|lappy> ask him
<saikim> <seth_k|happy> ok thanks.
<seth_k|lappy> np
<kkathman> Hey there seth_k|lappy :)
<seth_k|lappy> heya kkathman, I got a local apt repo set up and it works! I didn't think I'd actually get it working :P
* seth_k|lappy is going to add an alternate method to the wiki; \sh's method is HARD
<nalioth> seth_k|lappy: congratulations
<Snake__> Whoever invented frozen bubble is an asshole...
<seth_k|lappy> b/c it sucks your time away?
<Snake__> They made a highly addictive game, and no pause button :)
<seth_k|lappy> Snake__, language please
<Snake__> ...sorry
<seth_k|lappy> isn't ESC pause?
<Snake__> No
<Snake__> its quit
<Snake__> lol
<seth_k|lappy> hum
<Snake__> Whoever invented frozen bubble is an icehole...
<Snake__> better?
<Snake__> Can I say that?
<seth_k|lappy> :P
<Snake__> A fargin sneaky bastage!
<Snake__> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> no pause button?
<Hobbsee> not even p?
<Snake__> Not that I can find
<Hobbsee> weird...
<Hobbsee> i thought there was a button on there...
<Snake__> Go dl. tell me if I missed it
<dewdude> XMMS doesn't like directory names with [ or ]  in it
<Hobbsee> it does pause!
<Snake__> how..
<Hobbsee> still trying to figure out how to though
<_colin> how do i apt-get install packages that are universe
<dewdude> add it as a repository to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Snake__> ubotu: tell _colin about repos
<dewdude> you should just have to uncomment it
<_colin> thanks ill give that a try
<Snake__> so uh Hobbsee any luck?
<Hobbsee> there's definetly a pause button there...
<Hobbsee> tried spacebar?
<Snake__> yulp
<burepe> How do i know a pci slot number?
<Hobbsee> Snake__: have you checked the help file?
<Snake__> Nope
<Snake__> I wasn't that worried about it, it just kinda surpised me
<Snake__> Nothing in the help file
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> or tab, maybe...
<Snake__> didnt try that one
<Hobbsee> there's definetly a pause button
<Snake__> not tab
<Snake__> I FOUDN IT!!
<Snake__> ZOMG!!
<Snake__> Hobbsee: its Pause/break
<Hobbsee> hehe, well there you go
<Hobbsee> told you there was one!
<Snake__> Sorry forgot I wasn't on windows, things are a bit more obvious in linux land
<Snake__> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<burepe> I loaded a driver with this command sudo modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=5. I think the 3 and 5 are wrong. If I want to change them do I have to unload the driver and then do the command again with different numbers or can I just do the command again with different numbers?
<Snake__> anyone know any games that are as addicting and as little resource using as frozen bubble??
<Snake__> I need more games to play 0.0
<_colin> can anyone send me a copy of their sources.list file?
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Snake__> the one for breezy is default
<Snake__> _colin:
<burepe> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<burepe> oops
<burepe> _colin, the second link. it is really easy
<Snake__> _colin: are you trying to open your multiverse and universe?
<_colin> universe
<Snake__> Hang on ill give you a copy of mine
<_colin> i editted it & somehow it corrupted it haha
<Snake__> Just cuz I feel nice today
<_colin> lol, thanks
<_colin> what's the easiest way to edit text files with all the sudo stuff?
<kkathman> alt-F2, kdesu kate
<burepe> sudo nano /file
<kkathman> either one...the kate if you are in KDE...nano at the CLI
<Snake__> arghhh
<_colin> ok cool.
<Snake__> Hold on _colin im gettin the file
<Snake__> VI was being dumb with me
<Snake__> _colin: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/471345
<Snake__> there ya go
<Snake__> WAIT
<Snake__> _colin: you there?
<_colin> thanks.  im trying to install fluxbox and it's being a pain
<_colin> yeah
<Snake__> Dont put that in yet
<Snake__> hold on
<Snake__> refresh it, there should be no KDE35 at the bottom
<Snake__> there should only be 36 lines
<Snake__> if thats all there is, your good to go
<nalioth> _colin: use kdesu to open gui things with superuser powers and sudo to run thing that are console only
<burepe> what is the floppy mount point
<nalioth> _colin: using sudo to open gui things can corrupt your permissions and make your life interesting
<Snake__> lol
<_colin> lol
<_colin> im still confused.  so fluxbox is listed under packages as universe, but when i apt-get install fluxbox it says cant find package
<Snake__> Did you sudo apt-get update?
<_colin> nope, what does that update?
<Snake__> Your package lists
<_colin> ahh i see.
<kkathman> nalioth: thanks for mentioning that... I said that in here the other night and everyone thought I was crazy
<Snake__> You should always sudo apt-get update before you search or install a package
<Snake__> Then you get the latest ones always
<nalioth> kkathman: you ARE crazy, just not about kde
<kkathman> true
<_colin> ok cool, thanks Snake
<Snake__> yepper...
<kkathman> although thats not completely true...I AM crazy about KDE
<Snake__> what is fluxbox anyway.
<nalioth> Snake__: another windowing environment (lightweight)
<kkathman> Snake__: it was used in Back to the Future I believe :)
<Snake__> kkathman: nice :)
<Snake__> the flux capcitator
* kkathman bows :)
<kkathman> they put it in a box I thought :)
<Snake__> nalioth: if I installed it, would it overwrite KDE?
<Snake__> Or what?
<nalioth> Snake__: nope, it'd just give you another option at your login
<Snake__> I see...
<nalioth> Snake__: have you seen xubuntu?
<Snake__> aw well nothing I want to deal with
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Naw
<nalioth> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is probably Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<kkathman> xubuntu - nice lightweight
<Snake__> I know about xfce, I debated putting it on this system
<kkathman> fast too
<sampan> fluxbox is nice -- i like the docking windows ... very handy
<kkathman> never really experimented with fluxbox on my system here
<Snake__> hey guys, see all the monitering in the corner of this pic
<Snake__> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/zoom.php?themes/contrib/reaper-man_reaper.jpg
<Snake__> can I get that with KDE??
<nalioth> Snake__: you can use conky or gkrellm
<Snake__> Which is better?
<nalioth> Snake__: if you use conky, i recommend the latest one from conky.sf.net
<kkathman> nalioth: did you see they have a beta out for Gaim 2.0.0 ?
<nalioth> use them both, and keep using the one you like
<nalioth> kkathman: i've already d/l and compiled it
<kkathman> just read the initial feedback on it :)
<Snake__> nalioth: can I get conky from the reps??
<Snake__> repos(
<nalioth> Snake__: an older nastier version, yes.
<Snake__> hmm I havn't learned how to doe .deb installs yet
<nalioth> Snake__: ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<Hobbsee> kkathman: what's the feedback say?  i'm curious now
<Snake__> I knew that much
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> oh its a tgz...i thought it would be a deb
<manveru> nalioth: checkinstall really does make :)
<nalioth> manveru: i'm stuck in my old old habits
<Snake__> Hry guys I got a problem..
<Hobbsee> what's conky?
<Hobbsee> out of curiousity
<Hobbsee> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: (highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.3.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 84 kB, Installed size: 292 kB
<Snake__> Hobbsee: hardware moniter
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Snake__> nalioth: I got a error on complie..
<Snake__> checking for XdbeQueryExtension in -lXext... no
<Snake__> configure: error: something went wrong when checking for Xdbe (double buffer extension)
<Snake__> whats up with that?
<nalioth> Snake__: try auto-apt. it's mentioned on the !checkinstall page
<Snake__> ok
<Snake__> !checkinstall
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Snake__ about msg the bot
<Chousuke> checkinstall is a bit of a hack though.
<Snake__> Nuthin ever good enough for you people
<Snake__> lol
<Chousuke> But it's preferable to installing with only make install, I guess. :P
<Snake__> ew that is the sickest loading bar I ever seen
<Snake__> or maybe I just have a dirty mind
<Snake__> its ===========> then it grows the more I download lol
<Chousuke> does the new gaim have MSN webcam support yet?
<nalioth> Chousuke: yes, it's marginally better than 'make install' but not as good as dh_make and family
<Chousuke> Debianising sources is somewhat a boring task though.
<Chousuke> If gaim has webcam support I could finally silence my stepsister.
<seth_k|lappy> Chousuke, the first 2.0 beta doesn't really, I don't believe. Kopete 0.11 does though.
<Chousuke> She always complains about gaim being inferior to MSN Messenger because it lacks some obscure feature.
<Chousuke> Though if I get her webcam support she'll complain about the lack of buddy smilies or whatever.
<Chousuke> or games.
<Chousuke> But I'm not allowing her to use windows anyway.
<Chousuke> I'd have to clean it of spyware and viruses everytime I visit home.
<Chousuke> Now my family's using Ubuntu, and apparently it's working just fine since they haven't called me about it in weeks :P
<burepe> what is the xfce desktop package name. There are so many for xfce but i dont know which is just the desktop
<Hobbsee> xubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> xubuntu-desktop
<burepe> tanks yall
<ccfiel> hello. im switching to kde from gnome ubuntu. where can i find the add/remove programs like in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> ccfiel: use adept package manager
<nalioth> ccfiel: use adept or synaptic
<ccfiel> ok thanks let me try :)
<ccfiel> Hobbesee: i have tried it. but i what the one like in ubuntu add programs
<ccfiel> which has been categorizd
<ccfiel> can i run it in kubuntu.?
<nalioth> ccfiel: sure you can
<burepe> that is synaptic
<ccfiel> burepe: not synaptic
<burepe> in ubuntu?
<ccfiel> yes in ubuntu
<nalioth> robotgeek: whats the command for add/remove programs from the terminal
<DeepBlueGhost> apt-get
<robotgeek> nalioth: heh
<nalioth> no, there is a console command that brings up the add/remove thing
<ccfiel> not apt-get.
<nalioth> robotgeek: we were talking about it in #easyubuntu yesterday
<robotgeek> nalioth: the gnome-app-install thing?
<ccfiel> yes
<ccfiel> thats the one!
<nalioth> ccfiel: gnome-app-install
<ccfiel> nalioth: i have tried it but command not found. is it not default installed in kubuntu?
<nalioth> ccfiel: no, it's an ubuntu thing
<demon71> Anyone know what this means, "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<sampan> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<sampan> demon71  ^^^^
<nalioth> ccfiel: apt-get install gnome-app-install
<Chousuke> is Easyubuntu any good?
<demon71> gotcha
<nalioth> Chousuke: do you know how to install a local deb?
<Chousuke> Yes.
<nalioth> Chousuke: and you can adjust your resolution by yourself?
<Chousuke> Yes.
<nalioth> Chousuke: then easybreezy is way beneath you
<Chousuke> I was just wondering if it's good for newbies who can't.
<Chousuke> There was some tool which was broken and used too much --force, right? Which one was that?
<nalioth> Chousuke: automatix
<Chousuke> Ok.
<demon71> now i get, " checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<Hobbsee> demon71: sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<nalioth> demon71: all those msgs are asking for *-dev libs
<demon71> thanks.. im obviously new to this.. I appreciate the help...
<_newbie> Some files i have on a cd don't work properly 'cause the swedish letters in the name aren't shown correctly in Kubuntu, anyone know what to do?
<cyne> who knows a good kubuntu client for receiving podcasts?
<nrdb> I need some help in getting KDE to print to a fax, I have installed efax and it is working.
<_newbie> !charset
<ubotu> _newbie: Syntax error in line 1
<demon71> Help with ejecting CD, " Eject /dev/hdc failed!"
<Chameleon22> i just purchased an AGP slot vidoe card and also have one inbuilt into the mobo, can someone point me in the right direction in regards to making a dual head system? already have everything connected, just need to configure now.
<thefish> anyone know of the right place to start ssh-agent, to have it work for all terminals opened?
<Chameleon22> thefish, you mean how to start an ssh daemon?
<thefish> Chameleon22: no, how to start ssh-agent as the parent of kde
<Chameleon22> sorry, not following
<thefish> Chameleon22: ssh-agent is very cool, it caches your ssh private key, so you only have to put in the passphrase once
<thefish> then you can log in to whatever other host is configd with your public key, without having to type in your passphrase again
<Chameleon22> thefish, uhhh ok get ya. i generally just exchange the keys
<thefish> but....
<thefish> nothing to be ashamed of Chameleon22
<thefish> ssh-agent needs to be running as the parent for it to work nicely
<Chameleon22> not ashamed at all, dont need to type password in at all
<Chameleon22> :p
<thefish> and how do you manage that Chameleon22 ?
<thefish> please dont say you have a blank passphrase
<Chameleon22> no
<bkw> Are there any way of making KDE closing all windows and not saving anything when I reboot?
<Chameleon22> ah bah yeah
<Chameleon22> :(
<Chameleon22> hehehe
<Chameleon22> all at home, so its ok
<thefish> k
<bkw> Argh I cannot resize my windows that become to big so I cannot see the buttons when the cover the panel and buttons are bellow
<bkw> Is it possible to deny all windows covering panel and bellow
<bkw> It is windows in 'system settings' that are huge and cover my panel. I cannot resize those windows
<_user> hello
<_user> i'm a linux newbie and can anybody plz tell me how to share files over the LAN (kubuntu - xubuntu)?
<thefish> _user: apt-get install ssh-server on the xubuntu box, then log in with konqueror like this:fish://123.123.123.123 (where 123.123.123.123 is the ip address of the xubuntu boks)
<_user> oh thx
<bkw> I'm upgrading kde to 3.5, I hope it will solve the window-hight bug
<bkw> height even
<robin_2> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is, like, a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation.
<robin_2> why isn't firefox updated to 1.5 ?
<nalioth> !firefox15
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<nalioth> robin_2: because it didnt make it in to breezy before the program freeze
<DJ_Mer_> oaky someone please help me before i go nuts
<StarScream> who do we make requests to for kde 3.5 PPC packages
<DJ_Mer_> how do i make firefox my default browser in kubuntu?
<StarScream> kde-components-> web-browser
<StarScream> add firefox
<StarScream> intsead of konq
<DJ_Mer_> odd that doesn't even seem to be there
<burepe> how can i list how much of my partitions are used?
<sahin_w> From a terminal use >> df or df -k or df -h
<burepe> thanks
<sahin_w> np
<DJ_Mer_> okay, enxt question... how do I had stuff to the Kmenu?
<Kibou> what..
<MrMazda> right click the starter
<sahin_w> Yes, and chose the "Menu Editor"
<MrMazda> brand new kubuntu install: why does kinfocenter tell me my DPI is 75 when it should be 109 for my display size and resolution?
<Chameleon22> can someone help me to install a dual head system. New card I just poped in is nvidia geforce fx5200 (agp) and old one is SiS onboard (pci) ... dont even know where to start , like how do i get the system to detect the geforce card and then how to add thaht to the xorg to get dual system going ?
<Kibou> what does "xdpyinfo | grep resolution" say?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Chameleon22: i have heard nvidia+other will be horribly hard, but it might have improved since kim did it
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, kim???
<Kamping_Kaiser> mate of mine, who tried it
<Chameleon22> i see ok
<MrMazda> same as kinfocenter
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, you in au
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. Adelaide
<Kamping_Kaiser> your nsw?
<Chameleon22> uh k, melb here
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah right
<Kibou> did you try to set your dpi in any way?
<sahin_w> You can force the DPI settings if you want. Look the /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file.
<MrMazda> totally default
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, so you dont know ay
<Kibou> you have to set your displaysize in your xorg.conf
<sahin_w> There is a line: ServerArgsLocal=something
<Kamping_Kaiser> Chameleon22: fraid not
<sahin_w> I use ServerArgsLocal=-dpi 100
<Chameleon22> k so does anyone know how to install a second vid card then ? not dual just how to get geforce fx5200 detected by the system
<Kibou> the displaysize in xorg.conf is better
<MrMazda> where goes serverargslocal?
<Kibou> as it adjusts the dpi for your current resolution
<TooSad> may be to assemble a notebook like a workstation desktop? where can i buy the hw?
<sahin_w> In the /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file.
<sahin_w> However Kibou sad: xorg.conf is the better place.
<sahin_w> Ahaaa. I found the parameters in the manual. You can insert your screen size to the xorg.conf file in the "Section Monitor" if you think...
<sahin_w> For my laptop: DisplaySize     280 220
<MrMazda> why doesn't it do that automatically with DDC?
<sahin_w> Well it does on my monitor at home. But don't on my laptop. I'm not a hw expert anyway.
<Kibou> ddc doesn't work for me at all..
<gotek> hi all
<DJ_Mer_> stupid question... how do i install from a .deb file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpkg -i
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sudo dpkg -i
<DJ_Mer_> i love you
<nalioth_zZz> !dpkg
<nalioth_zZz> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<gotek> i m new to kde and i would like 2 know it is possible to  have an applet on desktop showing sys infos
<nalioth_zZz> gotek: yes, use gkrellm or conky
<nalioth_zZz> gotek: also superkaramba has something like that, also
<gotek> like disk space memory usage network link etc ...
<gotek> all in 1
<gotek> ?
<nalioth_zZz> gotek: gkrellm or conky
<gotek> a bit like gdesklets under gnome  but better if it exists ?
<gotek> ok nalioth
<gotek> merki
<gotek> what is  the best ?
<nalioth> superkaramba and gdesklets do the same thing
<nalioth> also adesklets
<MrMazda> anyone know if Kibou should be back?
<__newbie__> Is there any easy way to install Counter Strike on Linux?
<MrMazda> anyone know why /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc's -dpi 100 parameter is not used?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. that's should be hobbsee_geek
<Hobbsee_packagin> mmm....there only needs to be one more character!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<__newbie__> Is there any easy way to install Counter Strike on Linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<__newbie__> Not even with WineX?
<StarScream> __newbie__: cedega runs it afaik..
<Kamping_Kaiser> it does, but you have to buy it, and i had a pain in the but getting it going (so i wont be in future)
<StarScream> Kamping_Kaiser: i purchased it and it runs fine for me
<StarScream> mind you that is on a slackware system so it might be different on kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok
<__newbie__> maybe i should try it then, i dont think i have to buy it...
<StarScream> __newbie__: its worth purchasing ..its only $15 or something afaik
<StarScream> not overly expensive and it makes life so much easier
<__newbie__> I will consider that
<StarScream> it is worth checking the website to see if your game is supported though and how well it runs
<new__> salut
<new__> j'ai un petit probleme, j'ai install ubuntu5.10 hier il detecte mon modem tt fonctionne tres bien, j'ai essay aujourdhui d'uiliser kubunut mais le probleme que je ne trouve pas le modem avec kubuntu:
<che_benway> hi. having a bit of trouble with passwords. if i lock a session I am not able to unlock itby entering the password.
<che_benway> can anyone help please?
<cheeks> queers
<Hentai^XP> ?
<cheeks> idk
<cheeks> whats up with this chat?
<Kaiser_Away> say something intelligent or a question and sometimes it comes to life ;)
<cheeks> hmmm
<cheeks> who are you guys?
<Kaiser_Away> this is a channel for people who use/like/are interested in Kubuntu-linux
<cheeks> ohh yah my whole computer class just went over to kubuntu
<Kaiser_Away> realy? o_0
<Hentai^XP> or just stick in here for no good reason
<cheeks> yah were ghetto
<Hentai^XP> ok?
<cheeks> are u guys a bunch of nerds?
<chrisdawson> 
<chode> Windows is better
<Grundle> I agree
<Grundle> You guys are a bunch of nerds
<Grundle> exept for chode
<Grundle> his name is cool
<Kaiser_Away> *sigh*
<chode> gee thanks
<chode> anyone else have Kubuntu in school?
<Lacerta> my kubuntu started crashing again
<Hentai^XP> wtf
<Grundle> y are you sighing? disapointed that we couldnt be your butt buddies?
<chode> My Kubuntu hasn't crashed yet and it's running on a pentium 2 computer with 16mb ram
<Lacerta> i installed it last night and now when i turned it on it crashed
<chode> how can you be talking on here if it's crashed
<Lacerta> it's the PC next to this
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<chode> aight
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@216-20-98-6.client.mecnet.net]  by apokryphos
* chode was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (troll)
* Grundle was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (troll)
<Kaiser_Away> Lacerta: what part crashed?
<Kaiser_Away> thanks apokryphos
<Lacerta> well it doesn't completely crash always
<Lacerta> sometimes it just draws some really strange stuff where should be windows
<Lacerta> then if 'm lucky i can still reboot
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Kaiser_Away> have you got the latest updates?
<Lacerta> no i haven't got the network working yet
<Lacerta> but it starts doing this after i install some of the stuff i did
<Lacerta> where do i get the updates?
<Kaiser_Away> u.m try adept. i don't use Kubuntu :|
<Lacerta> can i get them from this PC and burn to CD?
<_newbie_> Can someone give me a tip of a good and free webhost?
<apokryphos> _newbie_: there aren't really any :D but the place to look is http://freewebspace.net/
<apokryphos> personally I recommend just paying a few bucks and getting a decent shared hosting account somewhere
<dewdude> i uhh
<dewdude> i host mysi have a server
<dewdude> no, i wo't host you
<_newbie_> apokryphos: I appreciate your help. Thanks!
* dewdude cries
<dewdude> XMMS is broken
<dewdude> or something
<apokryphos> dewdude: how could that possibly be a negative thing? ;-)
<dewdude> because
<dewdude> none of my other players work right
<dewdude> Kaffeine isn't playing MAC
<dewdude> even tho i installed MAC gstreamer
* apokryphos always sticks to mp3s
<dewdude> well
<dewdude> mp3 was fine....for a while
<dewdude> it's old
<dewdude> it needs to go the way of the dinosaur
<slow-motion> hallo
<ToyMan> morning all
<Jochen> hey guys. I need to install jdk
<Jochen> Somebody has an idea how to do this?
<Jochen> I need your help
<dreumah> i just reinstalled kubuntu and now it wont recognize my external partition
<dreumah> i just reinstalled kubuntu and now it wont recognize my external partition
<dreumah> i just reinstalled kubuntu and now it wont recognize my external hardrive
<dreumah> none of my secondary partitions i can see
<maxman> osjdg
<hugelmopf> there is nothing like an iocharset option for mounting reiserfs. does anybody know how to specify the character set to be used for filenames on reiserfs partitions?
<hugelmopf> my problem is, that on my reiserfs partition (which was created in debian), special characters appear as question marks. :-(
<hugelmopf> maybe this does not have anything to do with the reiserfs mounting though, but with utf-8 chosen as my default characterset, while the files are encoded in iso-8859-15
<hugelmopf> ah, i found a solution: in case anybody has similar problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UTFEightMigrationTool
<DjDarkman> can someone tell me how to make a fat32 partition writeable to all users?
<mikael> hello?
<mikael> woho i got Kubuntu working :P
<brendan_> you can set the umask= option in fstab
<robin_2> milksteak: congrats :)
<robin_2> milksteak: oh sry wrong one.
<robin_2> nvm me
<milksteak> hah
<dale_gribble> hey everybody
<robin_2> hi
<dale_gribble> i have a question about installing the ATI propriety drivers...I found a guide in the forums, and it said that you have to remove the restricted packages (ndiswrapper, etc)
<_nano_> is there a way to make kopete links open in firefox? I've set my default browser as firefox in kde components but still no luck :(
<dutch> http://www.test.com
<_nano_> dale_gribble: which card do you own?
<dutch> hmm
<dale_gribble> its an ati 200M (laptop)
<dale_gribble> but i need the ndiswrapper packages, so i wanted to see if it really matters if you remove them pre-install, and if so, can you reinstall the restricted packages after installing the proprietary drivers?
<_nano_> dale_gribble: aah, i've ati radeon 7500, for which ati guys don't supply drivers, hence I used the defauult drivers given by kubuntu
<_nano_> dale_gribble: could you post the link to that forum?
<dale_gribble> yeah i tried the default xorg-fglrx package, but i was having lots of problems, i basically got it working w/ no acceleration, which did not help me much ;D
<dutch> I have installed the kde 3.5 packages. But now when I start konqueror, it opens a white screen, how do I set it back to 'about:konqueror' ?
<_nano_> dale_gribble: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26148
<dale_gribble> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<dutch> it isn't the 'Home URL'
<dale_gribble> cool thanks for the link, i'll have to try to add those options
<dale_gribble> any idea about the restricted packages tho?
<hugelmopf> dutch: open about:konqueror and save the view-profile
<dutch> that's simple.
<pm> cze
<pm> s tu jacy Polacy?
<pm> hello there
<DarthVader> hello
<DarthVader> I have a little problem with Dapper Flight 2, is this the right place to get some help/suggestion? :-)
<pm> anyone using kde 3.5.0?
<raphink> pm: yes, many
<andreas_> DarthVader, yes
<raphink> DarthVader: what is  your problem?
<raphink> pm: and no, this is not a polish-speaking place
<pm> one quetsion? is it possible to upgrade via apt-get upgrade or should i uninstall kde 3.4.3 first?
<raphink> yes it is possible pm
<raphink> you have to add the kde 3.5 repositories
<pm> i know that ;)
<raphink> pm: see here :http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<DarthVader> well, since I installed from the CD that version last week, I keep having to re-set the network settings everytimes in "Network Settings" (DHCP), and yesterday I upgraded a bunch of stuff and now it doesn't even want to activate the card anymore ...
<raphink> add the repository, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<raphink> DarthVader: can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces in a pastebin please?
<DarthVader> raphink: no, I'm at work now, the Linux bo is at home :(
<DarthVader> box
<raphink> DarthVader: that doesn't help i guess ;)
<pm> so, i'll stay with kde 3.4.3 then
<raphink> DarthVader: try running dhclient from a console then
<raphink> when you're @home
<raphink> pm: why?
<raphink> pm: I don't get what's wrong with the installation process with you?
<DarthVader> raphink: ok, thanks.
<pm> i used that method once but my kde 3.5.0 behaved strange
<pm> i thought it was because i didn't uninstall the old one
<raphink> no, there's no need to uninstall
<pm> i returned to kde 3.4.3
<raphink> hmm ok
<pm> kwin crashed every 10 minutes
<pm> it was impossible to work on it
<raphink> did you report the bug ?
<raphink> and do you know if this bug has been fixed since ?
<pm> no, i didn't
<raphink> bugs are fixed everyday
<raphink> you cannot be sure that this bug hasn't been fixed since ;)
<raphink> and do not expect things to work if you don't report bugs when you have some
<DarthVader> I was a bit surprised to not find "make" altought I installed gcc ...
<DarthVader> I guess it's in a separate package
<raphink> DarthVader: install build-essential
<jjesse> DarthVader: i think the better one to install is the build-essential packages
<raphink> to get the essential tools
<jjesse> i think thats its name
<raphink> I'd recommend you install checkinstall aswell ;)
<jjesse> grin raphink types faster then me
<raphink> hehe ;)
<pm> i think i'll wait for the next release
<DarthVader> thanks guys
<cracksito> hi guys i have Ubuntu how can i install KDE on it?
<pm> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pm> or sudo apt-get install kde
<cracksito> kubuntu-desktop have 3.5  or i have to upgrade it?
<pm> i don't know :/
<dutch> see kubuntu.org
<raphink> cracksito: by default kubuntu breezy has kde 3.4.3
<jjesse> you have to setup a source for 3.5 breezy packages
<raphink> but you can upgrade it
<jjesse> see the anouncments
<raphink> adding sources
<pm> i think you should add sources first
<pm> see kubuntu.org
<nxv__> hi, does (k)ubuntu only have a very old firefox version or is there a problem with the version string? i'd like to install flashblock but it says my version of firefox is too old
<pm> kubuntu has firefox 1.0
<pm> 1.0.7. to be precise
<Kaiser_Away> nxv__: are you using hoary??
<dutch> nxv__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<dutch> nxv__: if you want to install firefox 1.5
<dutch> which is fat
<dutch> *fast
<nxv__> i have breezy running
<Kaiser_Away> that should be fine :|
<pm> i don't use firefox from the ubuntu repos
<tvon> In KMail, what's the difference between a filter and a pop filter?
<nxv__> the installation process under the given link is not very comfortable. what happens if i do a apt-get upgrade. will it again reinstall the old version?
<tvon> oh, nevermind
<nxv__> is there a reason for firefox beeing soo old? is mozilla newer or is breezy integrating the firfox successor?
<tvon> breezy will not get a new firefox
<tvon> breezy is bugfixes only
<usr506> hi, ive installed kubuntu :P, look nice, but can i install firefox ??
<pm> usr506, no you can't :/
<tvon> uh, yes you can
<pm> of course you can!!!
<tvon> sudo apt-get install firefox
<usr506> ahh ok :)
<nxv__> tvon: so i would have to wait for the next release in 04/06 for a new version if i want to run a stable system?
<tvon> nxv__: yes
<nxv__> :(
<tvon> Once a release is made, the only package upgrades that come are bugfixes.
<tvon> Once a Ubuntu/Kubuntu release is made that is.
<pm> you can download the newest version of firefox form mozilla.org
<tvon> Yes, you can always do it yourself
<tvon> There is a page on the wiki about that
<dutch> are all bugsfixes in firefox 1.5 been backported to firefox 1.07 ?
<tvon> dutch: I suspect not
<freemanen> if you want to see what is planned to for kubuntu 6.04
<freemanen> where do you look?
<usr506> how install firefox ? apt-get doesnt find it :(
<tvon> freemanen: there is a roadmap on launchpad.net
<dutch> if that's not the case, it's kinda stupid that kubuntu breezy  does not upgrade to firefox 1.5
<tvon> breezy can't just go upgrading packages when a new release is made
<dutch> usr506: mozilla-firefox ?
<freemanen> and there you see the news?
<dutch> tvon: no, but if the bugs / security flaws aren't fixed either..
<tvon> a lot of packages depend on firefox, upgrading firefox means upgrading all those packages as well
<dutch> so we keep a firefox system with security holes :)
<nxv__> and how to install flash block if i have to use an old firefox version to stay stable?
<dutch> sound logic :)
<tvon> dutch: security fixes are usually backported.. as are severe bugs
<dutch> tvon: ok, well in that case
<pm> which packages depend on firefox?
<tvon> erm, mostly GNOME stuff I think, I don't know if anything in kde uses it
* tvon has only recetly started using KDE again
<dutch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion <= you can check it out, if you want firefox 1.5
<dutch> i'm using it now.. although the 32bit version in kubuntu 64, because of the flash thing.
<Pupeno> What method (vnc ?) do you recommend me to access my desktop from elsewhere ? I tried the kde desktop sharing thing, but it only last an hour.
<Pupeno> I want something permanent.
<dutch> Depends: fontconfig, psmisc, debianutils (>= 1.16), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0), libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libcairo2 (>= 1.0.2), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.1.5-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libidl0, libjpeg62, libkrb53 (>= 1.3.2), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.10.1), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.8rel), libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.1), libx11-6, libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxext6, libxfixes3, libxft2 (>> 2.1.1), libxi6, libxinerama1, lib
<dutch> firefox depends on those packages.
<pm> i asked which packages depend on firefox?
<tvon> its not what ff depends on, it's what depends on ff
<tvon> It's mostly gnome packages
<tvon> (if not entirely)
<dutch> pm: oh sry
<usr506> i can or i cannot install firefox ? :S
<dutch> usr506: yes you can :)
<pm> i think there were 5-6 packages that i had to uninstall with firefox
<dutch> usr506: apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<pm> all of them unnecessary for me
<tvon> Even so, that's not the whole point.  When a distro makes a release they need to keep it stable and you can't do that if you let new versions of packages in.  New versions always mean new bugs.
<tvon> Oh, sorry, it's 'firefox' in dapper
<dutch> that's why we use openoffice pre2.0 ?
<pm> i don't use this :)
<tvon> dutch: as opposed to the final release? yes, becuase the final did not come out in time to test it so they test and fixup a pre-release instead.
<usr506> if i cannot use firefox, i will use opera instead :P
<tvon> Opera is pretty nice, I must admit
<pm> you can you firefox, but you have to get the version from mozilla.org
<dutch> I found it a little weird to use pre release version in a stable distro.. even when they are tested.. If it was stable it was allready final.
<dutch> usr506: are you using dapper?
<pm> you can you = you can use ;)
<tvon> dutch: it is a little odd... it just means the Ubuntu developers who maintain it are very brave
<dutch> tvon: :)
<usr506> no dutch im using breezy
<tvon> People who maintain large/complex packages are a little crazy
<dutch> usr506: so why can't you just install mozilla-firefox ?
<usr506> but apt-get doesnt found candidates
<dutch> strange
<tvon> apt-cache search firefox
<dutch> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/471789
<dutch> I think there is something wrong with your apt.
<pm> how many of you switched to ubuntu form debian or some debian-based distro?
<dutch> I did.
<uraani> me too
<usr506> root@kubuntu:/home/jorge# apt-cache search firefox
<usr506> mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb - Mozilla Firefox English language/region package
<usr506> openoffice.org2 - OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0
<dutch> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<usr506> thats all :S
<tvon> erm.. I think I was using Fedora
<dutch> usr506 check your sources.list
<pm> dutch, uranani,   debian?
<tvon> usr506: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list at pastebin
<dutch> debian
<pm> or debian-based?
<tvon> Is Adept in breezy?
<uraani> pm: debian testing
<dutch> btw I'm still using debian on my server
<dutch> debian sarge, was woody.
<pm> i'm fresh - ubuntu is my first debian-based distro :)
<usr506> ohh, i uncomment lines and now im updating packages :)
<usr506> i really liked kubuntu, with firefox it gets better
<dutch> what's wrong with konqueror ?
<pm> i hate konqueror
<tvon> I'd like konq okay if it worked with *.google.com
<dutch> I'm using konqueror most of the time.. only when a site won't render correctly I switch back to firefox32
<pm> it's  great as a file manager though
<dutch> tvon google ?
<usr506> i like firefox
<dutch> tvon: what isn't working ?
<tvon> dutch: maps.google.com, local.google.com and gmail don't work with konqueror
<dutch> well i'm using gmail in konqueror
<tvon> dutch: maps.google.com just keeps redirecting or doesn't render (depending what UA I use)
<tvon> gmail either reverts to vanilla HTML or renders poorly epending on what UA I use
<dutch> gmail in konqueror works if you change the user-agent string :)
<tvon> dutch: which one do you use?
<dutch> yes some UI errors..
<dutch> but it works :)
<tvon> oh, heh
<tvon> I demand perfection!
<dutch> but that's not konqueror fault
<tvon> heh, not really, Opera is a little glitchy too
<dutch> google uses specific mozilla and IE javascript things
* tvon blames konqueror for developing KHTML in the first place
<dutch> which is bad, I think.
<tvon> yeah, it does
<dutch> Is it not possible for konqueror to use the gecko engine of firefox ?
<dutch> instead of khtml
<tvon> there was a mozillapart at some point, I don't know if it's still around
<_nano_> konqueror sucks at flash plugins too in my case :(
<tvon> It's been a while since I used KDE full time.. probably 3 years
<pm> why use konqueror if you can use superb firefox or opera?
<tvon> Because konqueror is "integrated"
<dutch> flash sucks anyway
* tvon is an integration whore
<usr506> im installing firefox :D
<pm> ie is integrated as well :)
<dutch> I don't get it, why is macromedia not compiling a 64 bit version.
<dutch> IE is too much inegrated
<dutch> *integrated.
<tvon> pm: true, but I don't care about Windows being integrated :)
<dutch> well the whole windows things it too much integrated.
<dutch> It's a good thing vista will have the Desktop and Kernel seperated like Linux.
<pm> vista is becomin very unix-like, don't you think?
<dutch> don't know.. it will get a unix like console thing.
<dutch> a good thing too.
<_nano_> tvon: what does it mean by "integrated"?
<tvon> _nano_: "Made to work very well with the rest of the desktop"
<tvon> _nano_: better?
<Snake__> Hey can anyone help me?
<dutch> probably not
<Snake__> Im trying to complie conky
<tvon> Is it medical?
<tvon> oh
<Snake__> Not yet
<Snake__> :)
<_nano_> Snake__: you could get conky from apt-get i guess
<dutch> what is conky
<Snake__> I could, but its an older version
<_nano_> !conky
<ubotu> _nano_: Do they come in packets of five?
<_nano_> darn
<Snake__> ....foolish bot
<dutch> I'm lazy to use google :)
<pm> i thought conky was a nickname for konqueror :D
<Snake__> no lol
<dutch> king conky
<Snake__> Its a system moniter
<tvon> man YaKuake is the sweetest terminal I've ever seen
<djk_> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: (highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.3.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 84 kB, Installed size: 292 kB
<Snake__> it watchs ur CPU and all net write andread etc
<Snake__> there ya go
<dutch> ah looks nice
<DarthVader> is there a package for installing Linux source code? my PC does HyperThreading but the kernel that come with Flight 2 doesn't seems to have HT enabled ...
<Snake__> The on in the repos is 1.3.1 tho
<Snake__> latest is 1.3.4
<dutch> does HT really matters ?
<Snake__> HT as in hyper threading?
<DarthVader> dutch: well it's suppose to "improve performance" in some case
<DarthVader> Snake__: yes
<Snake__> Or AMD's HT
<Snake__> They are diffrent
<Snake__> lol
<dutch> well you can't turn off / on AMD's HT
<DarthVader> dutch: I'm on Intel
<dutch> I know
<dutch> :D
<Snake__> Intels hyper threading does a lot more for its processors than AMDs hyper transport does
<dutch> just a respond to Snake__
<dutch> Intel sucks
<dutch> in many ways
<Snake__> Agreed
<_nano_> dutch: AMD sucks only in one way -- heating :(
<dutch> but I won't start a discussion on that :)
<Snake__> I used to be a intel fanboy until DRM
<Snake__> After they slipped the DRM on their chips, I will never buy another
<pm> anyone knows how to compile gtk2 version of audacity 1.2.4?
<dutch> my last Intel was a 386 :D
<DarthVader> so If I want to recompile the kernel, can I grab any source TGZ from the web or is there a special package for Kunbuntu?
<tvon> DarthVader: there is a package
<_nano_> dutch: 386?? lol !
<_nano_> dutch: do you still have that? you could fetch antique price for that in the market :D
<tvon> DarthVader: that includes all the patches in packaged the ubuntu kernel.  You should use it
<dutch> oh wait. no not true.. I got a celeron between my cyrix and amd's
<DarthVader> tvon: thanks. Which one is it?
<dutch> hmm
<dutch> btw cyris really sucks :D
<tvon> DarthVader: not sure... try 'apt-cache search kernel-source'
<dutch> well I once got a 8086 XT laptop
<DarthVader> tvon: thanks a lot
<tvon> DarthVader: wait, you want linux-source
<dutch> tvon: I think he means the kernel
<tvon> dutch: yeah, ubuntu uses linux-[image|source]  for kernel packages
<dutch> Snake__: btw there is a deb for conky (amd64) on sf.net
<Snake__> Ya I Just seen the debs now :(
<Snake__> Im so blind
<Snake__> lol
<tvon> kernel-source is an old (2.4) Debian upstream package
<tvon> DarthVader: use kpackage too
<nalioth> dutch: Snake__ conky is in the repos (and it is trivial to compile from source)
<pm> which kernel version you use?
<Snake__> nalioth: the one in the repos is ol
<Snake__> d
<_nano_> nalioth: hi :)
<Snake__> 1.3.1 is in the repos, 1.3.4 is the latest
<nalioth> yes, but compiling from cvs is the way to go for conky
<obsvuugj> anyone knows how to compile with kdevelop ?
<Snake__> cvs?
<Snake__> Pardon my stupidity
<_nano_> btw i couldn't get conky to read my acpi temperature, as my laptop doesn't seem to have hardware sensors :(
<ubuntu> hi, ive a question: Does a shell-command exist which masks special chars like + --> \+
<Snake__> _nano_: did you get it off the repos?
<_nano_> Snake__: yea
<Snake__> _nano_: yesterday a guy said it was horrid
<Snake__> lol
<nalioth> Snake__: concurrent versioning system (means it's the latest version the devs are actually working on atm)
<_nano_> Snake__: what's horrid?
<Snake__> the conky in the repos
<Snake__> He said the latest one was muc hbetter
<_nano_> lemme check the changelog
<Snake__> I was lookin at that
<_nano_> Snake__: could you point me to the website? if you are on it now?
<DarthVader> tvon: yes I meant the kernel source
<Snake__> _nano_: want the change long?
<_nano_> Snake__: yeah sure
<Snake__> http://conky.sourceforge.net/changelog.html
<tvon> DarthVader: I know, 'linux-source' is the package you want, not 'kernel-source'
<tvon> linux-source-2.6.something
<bhna> how can i change the time that the aic7xxx kernel is waiting or probing?
<Snake__> Dude theres all kinds of memleaks in 3.1.1
<_nano_> Snake__: aah! the acpi segfault is fixed \o/
<_nano_> Snake__: that's what I was getting with the repos
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> _nano_: and thats we use latest versions of software :)
<DarthVader> tvon: thanks
* _nano_ goes on to download the source
<tvon> DarthVader: np
<Snake__> Exceept I cant get the flamer to complie
<nalioth> Snake__: got all the depends? type "sudo apt-get build-dep conky"
<Snake__> ahh nope
<Snake__> that might be why
<_nano_> Snake__: just compiled it
<_nano_> Snake__: and runs pretty ok ...:)
<Snake__> I was missing some builds
<Snake__> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Snake__>   build-essential debconf-utils debhelper dpkg-dev gettext html2text
<Snake__>   intltool-debian libice-dev libsm-dev libxau-dev libxext-dev libxi-dev
<Snake__> Ya some builds...
<Snake__> :)
<nalioth> Snake__: <ahem> /topic
<Snake__> I was missing a whole lot more than that, I shortened it for the channel :)
<_newbie_> How should I do to accurate center text in GIMP?
<Jochen> Hallo
<Jochen> Question: Where do I make system wide compiler settings forever?
<Jochen> Has anybody of you a idea?
<Jochen> For example the compiler flags for the AthlonXP CPU
<Snake__> !auto apt
<ubotu> Snake__: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Snake__> Grr
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Snake__ about checkinstall
<Jochen> I think I found the sollution
<Jochen> I made the entries as export in the /etc/rc.config
<Snake__> thanks
<Jochen> I make
<Jochen> sorry
<Jochen> The file for system wide: /etc/bash.bashrc
<Jochen> instead of /home/user/bash.bashrc
<nalioth> Jochen: in your home it's ~/.bashrc
<eXistenZ> hello, there is some slowness in Konqueror web browisng, although I get high download speed. How can I fix it
<djk_> does bittornado support resuming?
<Jochen> Thank you for your help again!
<Jochen> You are wonderfull
<Jochen> bye
<_newbie_> How should I do to accurate center text in GIMP?
<tvon> Gimp text manupulation is pretty basic..
<tvon> but, you can select the layer and any other layers you wan to align against and use 'align visible layers'
<nalioth> djk_: yes it does.
<tvon> inkscape is a lot nicer for that sorta thing though, if you aren't doing too much pixel work
<_newbie_> tvon: Thanks!
<tvon> _newbie_: np
<djk_> nalioth: thanks.
<callie> evening
* tvon wonders why all his fonts just got bigger
<callie> did you move closer to the monitor?
<tvon> ahhhhh, yeah
<tvon> ;)
<callie> lol
<tvon> hrm.. something musta been upgraded...
<tvon> I should really pay attention to these things.. 8pt just became the nice size, was 12pt a few minutes ago
<_mike> io
<callie> maybe your eyes are evolving?
<tvon> could be
<EauTisse> is there a GUI frontend for a firewall that anyone would recommend ?
<tvon> maybe it's the coffee
<nalioth> EauTisse: a firewall is unnecessary in a default install
<EauTisse> I see "firewall builder" on SourceForge
<callie> EauTisse: firestarter?
<EauTisse> aha, I'll go see
<callie> theyre talking firewalls in #ubuntu right now too
<djk_> guarddog, firestarter... just plain iptables in cli :)
* tvon goes to restart X
<EauTisse> nalioth: you mean all the ports are shut by default ?
<nalioth> EauTisse: i mean there are no services behind the ports to open them
<EauTisse> yeah, ok
<ejofee> which one is best: evolution, thunderbird, or kmail?
<djk_> nalioth: but the default install has iptables, so technically, the configuration of it is unnecessary ;)
<nalioth> djk_: um, yes.
<callie> kmail is just fine for me ejofee
<nalioth> ejofee: use all of them, keep the one you like
<EauTisse> a quick reminder please, rpm doesn't work with apt-get, right ? I guess I have to build from sources
<callie> or use alien EauTisse
<morrow> try "alien"
<nalioth> EauTisse: yes, building from sources is better than using non-ubuntu pkgs
<callie> alien can convert rpm to .deb
<nalioth> morrow: it's not advised, if one knows how to compile
<nalioth> ubotu: tell EauTisse about checkinstall
<EauTisse> ok, thx for all the good tips
* callie cries for more linux games
<morrow> nalioth: if one knows how to compile, he wouldn't start searching for a rpm. :)
<callie> i know how to compile morrow i choose not to
<mips> Hi
* callie is lazy
<mips> Is Flight CD 2 a live cd or install CD for Dapper ???
<nalioth> morrow: some times quick and easy is a strong attraction
<nalioth> mips: you can get it both ways
<mips> nliotg: Where do I download it from ? Want to give it a bash
<nalioth> morrow: using rpms and other non-ubuntu binary packages can cause problems
<nalioth> mips: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mips> Thanks
<EauTisse> morrow: I also know how to compile ... did that with the NVidia drivers ....
<EauTisse> morrow: I just don't see the point if there's a shortcut
<nalioth> EauTisse: your "rpm shortcut" can cause severe problems for ubuntu
<EauTisse> ubotu: thanks for the PM
<ubotu> pas de quoi, EauTisse
<EauTisse> pile poil ;-)
<kakei> hi guys i install kubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu but i can't go to KDE
<bhna> kakei: change the session in your gdm login screen to kde.
<nalioth> bhna: that is not the problem
<nalioth> kakei: at your login, click 'sessions' and select "kde"
<kakei> nalioth i did that but
<kakei> it open the KDE normal screen and them GNOME o.O
<nalioth> then something isn't right
<bhna> nalioth: ? i wrote the same
<kakei> how can i check whats missin
<nalioth> bhna: you wrote to change the window mangler
<nalioth> kakei: in a terminal, type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<kakei> didnt dowload anythin nalioht
<nalioth> kakei: didnt fix anything, either?
<kakei> no
<bhna> nalioth: you wrote click session an d select kde i wrote change the session in your gdm login screen. thats the same.
<nalioth> ok then "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
<kakei> done
<nalioth> 11:42 < bhna> kakei: change the session in your gdm login screen to kde    <<<< this confuses me, i'm not sure what other users think
<kakei> hm wait
<kakei> lemme try again
<kakei> u know the KDE Login screen? well i see it, and then doesnt start to charge KDE it start to charge Gnome
<kakei> noirequus :  know the KDE Login screen? well i see it, and then doesnt start to charge KDE it start to charge Gnome
<noirequus> kakei: i'm lost atm, and have business in the world of flesh.
* tvon wonders if that means "watching porn"
<bhna> noirequus: "at login klick session" is better? wich login? loginmanager login at console ... ok so long. thank you for your comments.
<kkathman> kakei: at the login screen, is there a selection under "sessions" for KDE?
<tvon> bhna: I don't have time to help you, but there should be a 'session' button with a menu to let you select kde or gnome
<kkathman> tvon: right
<freelove> whats the command to set root password?
<kkathman> typically at any one point you have a "default" session
<bhna> tvon: it's kakei's problem
<tvon> I might have said that to the wrong person, I'm not entirely paying attention here
<kkathman> freelove: you dont really need to use the root in ubuntu/kubuntu
<tvon> bhna: ah, sorry about that
<bhna> tvon: no problem ;-)
<tvon> for ##!@##$ sake dont give root a password
<tvon> k, seriously, back to other things
<freelove> kkathman: i know that....but i need it for my brother's account.......i cant make him sudoer or he'll spoil my system!
<kkathman> yes thats the sole cause to major problems in a linux install
<_admin> exit
<kkathman> use sudo on your account
<freelove> kkathman: but sometimes when he's running the pc, ive to log him out, then log myself in to change something!!
<kkathman> if you use sudo at the cli, or kdesu in KDE, you can do ANYTHING the root account can
<kkathman> thats fine...just use sudo
<freelove> kkathman: i KNOW that!! but i cant give sudo privileges to my bro........with his password he'll wreak havoc!!
<kkathman> then dont
<kkathman> why would he need to be in the sudoers file then :)
<Snake__> _nano_: you said you got conky working??
<freelove> kkathman: then what are u suggesting?
<kkathman> educate him
<_nano_> Snake__: yup ! even the acpi temp is working now :D
<_nano_> Snake__: thanks for the tip off :D
<freelove> kkathman: &^%#@%#@#@#%@!#%@!%#@%#&@^%#&@^#&@^ ur not undertsanding my problem!
<Snake__> _nano_: is it embedded into your background??
<_nano_> Snake__: yeah?
<Snake__> Like mine looks like its part of the background, and I cant exit it or anything
<_nano_> you run it from console right?
<Snake__> Ya
<_nano_> you could kill the process
<Snake__> It doesnt work
<Snake__> oh there it goes
<freelove> plz will no one help me? often i want to install stuff for my bro through his account but can't!
<Snake__> well how do I get it to run in a window??
<tvon> freelove: What's your problem exactly, beyond setting roots password?
<Snake__> _nano_: never mind I got it
<freelove> tvon: look.....my bro has a non-sudo account.....he knows his passwd....now often i want to do things while STILL being in his account...how to do this??
<kkathman> freelove - listen to me... if you need "root" priviledges, you need only prefix the command with "sudo"
<kkathman> freelove: su works...su to his name and enter his password
<kkathman> then you can "be him"
<tvon> freelove: if you use the terminal you can su to your account and sudo from there
<kkathman> then su back to your name
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> how is this so hard?
<freelove> tvon: how? plz explain...
<kkathman> sudo gives you root access to any command
<kkathman> you dont HAVE to su to root
<tvon> freelove: "su username" will let you become the user "username"
<kkathman> thats the beauty :)
<kkathman> tvon: which we've already explained
<freelove> phew! THANKS! tvon & kkathman
<tvon> freelove: np
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  :)
<tvon> kkathman: I think he missed something in using su to get to another user and not root, thats all.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman!
<kkathman> tvon I guess so :)
<tvon> another problem solved by the justice league of kubuntites
* tvon flies away
<kkathman> Hey LeeJunFan are you up on current hardware/CPUS ??
<kkathman> or is anyone?
<Snake__> Wheres its config file now..
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: not really. I've been a laptop guy for the last 6 or so years, haven't been building much of anything myself.
<tvon> laptop cpus maybe
<kkathman> ahh ok
* tvon is getting a z60t soon :-D
<freelove> now for some objective talk;).......kde is so buggy....especally when i log out or shut down!
<kkathman> freelove: not for me at all
<Snake__> Shut down here
<LeeJunFan> freelove: how so? not for me.
<kkathman> mine is solid as a rock
<freelove> or is it with kubuntu? i upgraded to 3.5......
<Snake__> My PC does not like to shutdown
<Snake__> or restart
<tvon> freelove: maybe your brother broke something :)
<kkathman> lol tvon
<freelove> lol
<freelove> no he cant
<tvon> I'l bet he knows your password :-D
<freelove> he doesnt
<freelove> ;D
<kkathman> freelove: can you please define "buggy"  what is it specifically doing?
<tvon> freelove: fyi, if you proclaim large groups of software as 'buggy' without giving detail... well, some people get a little sensitive about it and might get annoyed
<freelove> in kde 3.5, when i shut down it tells me "cannot talk to klauncher" and ive to press OK then it quits.......
* tvon runs off, for real
<freelove> tvon: right..will be careful;)
<kkathman> ahhhhhh well, theres the 1st problem
<kkathman> KDE 3.5
<kkathman> there are some instabilities in 3.5 that cause it to not work correctly with some applications
<freelove> kkathman: is kde 3.5 buggy or kubuntu's packages for it are?
<kkathman> this isnt because 3.5 is unstable, but because many applications havent caught up with it
<kkathman> LeeJunFan is an expert with 3.5, and apparently has a flawless implementation and might could help you diagnose the problem.
<freelove> kkathman: btw leejunfan is a nice nick:D
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: hah.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: you know what leejunfan is?
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: not many people do.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  told me the other day that running 3.5 is basically a matter of knowledge of the system (which I do not have because I dont run 3.5)
<freelove> hmm.....i shouldnt have upgraded:(
<kkathman> yes I am aware of who LeeJunFan is
<kkathman> freelove: but he might be able to help you
<kkathman> since he's tackled all these integration points
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: it's not that I've tackled them so much as I appear to have some type of immunity :)
<freelove> LeeJunFan: can u solve my shutting down problem plz?
<LeeJunFan> freelove: what is or isn't it doing when you shut down?
<kkathman> Lee Jun Fan, btw - Bruce Lee
<freelove> when i shut down it tells me "cannot talk to klauncher" and ive to press OK then it quits.......
<Snake__> How do you save config files?
<Snake__> what do you save them as
<freelove> LeeJunFan: when i shut down it tells me "cannot talk to klauncher" and ive to press OK then it quits.......
<LeeJunFan> freelove: perhaps a file in your /tmp or /var/tmp dirs has the wrong permissions and you can't talk to dcop server.
<freelove> LeeJunFan: hmm..so how to fix this quickly?
<LeeJunFan> freelove: sudo chown -R [username]  /var/tmp/kdecache-[username]  && sudo chown -R [username]  /tmp/kde-[username]  && chown -R [username]  /tmp/ksocket-[username] 
<LeeJunFan> freelove: substitute [username]  with the username you normally log in as.
<LeeJunFan> also - missing sudo in last one. put sudo before last chown -R
<freelove> LeeJunFan: WOW! THANKS!
<LeeJunFan> freelove: well, if it works :)
<LeeJunFan> freelove: that will make sure all of kde's tmp files are owned by your user instead of root in the event that it somehow got messed in the past by possibly running a KDE app with sudo, using sudo for kde apps is bad btw, because this kind of thing can happen.
<freelove> LeeJunFan: i very frequently use the command kdesu konqueror.....anything wrong with that?
<LeeJunFan> freelove: that's how you are supposed to do it to avoid a permissions problem.
<freelove> LeeJunFan: hmm...okie:D
<LeeJunFan> freelove: you might also want to make sure all your $HOME files are owned properly by your user by running 'sudo chown -R [username]  /home/[username] '
<LeeJunFan> well, I'm off to go climb a 100' tower with loose guy wires, so maybe I'll be back later. :)
<seth_k|lappy> Community Council meeting 20:00 GMT
<kkathman> seth_k|lappy: hey!  Community Council?
<seth_k|lappy> kkathman, yup
<seth_k|lappy> in #ubuntu-meeting -- see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<slow-motion> bbl
<eXistenZ> hey, is it recommended to use automatix?
<seth_k|lappy> not really
<seth_k|lappy> we have reports of it breaking systems
<seth_k|lappy> but ymmv, i heard he switched it to a sudo system
<eXistenZ> I see
<sampan> original automatix definitely messed up a bunch of little things on my first breezy install
<seth_k|lappy> but i know of at least two people that had to reinstall Ubuntu after automatix got through with them
<sampan> seth, *nod* make that three :X
<eXistenZ> I see
<eXistenZ> seth_k|lappy, is it safe as well to enable backports?
<seth_k|lappy> eXistenZ, yes, that's safer than automatix, because it's an official Ubuntu project. I do some backports myself.
<dewdude> why is it when i try to install beep plugins....Adept always says the action is BREAK (install)
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: later
<seth_k|lappy> see ya robotgeek
<seth_k|lappy> dewdude, that means some dependencies are unmet... where are you getting the plugins? right out of an official repo?
<dewdude> yes
<dewdude> i believe
<dewdude> i think
<dewdude> lemme check
<dewdude> actually
<eXistenZ> seth_k|lappy, are there any better codecs for wmv/mp3 than w32codecs?
<dewdude> probably not
<vbgunz> networking for wireless cards do not work in Kubuntu Dapper Flight 2 huh?
<dewdude> i think they're coming from the rarewares repository
<dewdude> lemme remove that and try again
<seth_k|lappy> eXistenZ, nope, that's what ya get
<Borszczuk> anyone can give me a hint how to make vanilla kernel 'make install' to use GRUB instead of LILO?
<dewdude> ok, that was my problem
<dewdude> lovely
<eXistenZ> seth_k|lappy, do you use inetd or xientd?
<dewdude> now i get to figure out what these plugins needed so i can pull them from rarewares
<seth_k|lappy> inetd
<dewdude> seth_k|lappy, thanks..i forgot i added that one repository
<seth_k|lappy> dewdude, np... be careful when adding extra repos
<dewdude> i know
<dewdude> the rarewares i had on another system that helped me with a lot of music stuff
<dewdude> i'm just having fun getting all my formats to work
<dewdude> poor XMMS wouldn't load from my music drive, at all
<eXistenZ> seth_k|lappy, is it possible make realplayer support alsa, because I cannot play both xmms/realplayer at the same time
<seth_k|lappy> eXistenZ, ew. why would you even use realplayer :P
<dewdude> man...ubuntu is like riding a unicycle...you'll forget but it starts coming back to ya
<eXistenZ> seth_k|lappy, how do you open ram files?
<dewdude> why would you play BOTH at the same time?
<eXistenZ> dewdude, I'm not talking only about realplayer, there is another dictionary program with pronounciation which sometimes I use while listening to songs, so it's  just annoying when you keep stopping songs just to listen to words.
<Snake__> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Snake__> Doesn't bmp support MP3 Out of the box?
<dewdude> ahhh
<dewdude> that makes some sense
<dewdude> did you try using ALSA with full duplex
<eXistenZ> dewdude, what audio server is installed/used in kubuntu?
<dewdude> i've got like
<dewdude> several
<dewdude> i use ALSA
<dewdude> came installed
<dewdude> OSS came installed too
<eXistenZ> dewdude, these are not audio servers, I mean jack/arts
<dewdude> oh
<dewdude> ok
<dewdude> nvm then
<Lacerta> i made just a fresh kubuntu install
<Lacerta> the system still crashes if i sneeze or so...
* dewdude flails his arms and screams as he enters the world of dependency hell
<Lacerta> i think it's the KDE
<Snake__> Hey anyone on KDE 3.5, can you right click on your menu???
<Snake__> Does it act like a left click
<dewdude> no
<Snake__> no what
<dewdude> mine brings up a different menu with options
<dewdude> move this panel
<dewdude> edit
<Snake__> Crap why doesnt mine...
<Snake__> Ah I figure out why
<Snake__> I locked the panels
<dewdude> heh
* dewdude looks at his NVidia card
<Trazi> Hi
<Trazi> Do you know if exists in kubuntu some similar to /etc/gentoo-release?
<dewdude> hrmm
<dewdude> /etc/debian-version
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hey, uh. Anyone have the time and knowledge to help me set up my shitty joystick?
<Trazi> Thx :)
<dewdude> np Trazi
* dewdude knows jack-all about joysticks
<dewdude> i don't even have a gameport on my PC
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Dang
<dewdude> oh..yes i do
<dewdude> that's right
<dewdude> i think i have two now that i look
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I have it plugged in and...I'm lost
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Same here. One on my motherboard and one on my sound card
<dewdude> i think i just have the one
<dewdude> the onboard sound lacks a port
<dewdude> i don't even have onboard sound enabled
<dewdude> speaking of sound
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Likewise, that's why it's plugged into the sound card
* dewdude cries
<dewdude> maybe i should try getting flac to work first
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55173&
* Rogue_Jedi_X clicks
<djk_> maybe that helps
<eXistenZ> dewdude, how can you enable w32codecs in amarok?
<dewdude> i don't think you can
<dewdude> because amarok uses gstreamer engine for playing media
<Trazi> Gura
<eXistenZ> aha
<dewdude> dude..don't even ask me about sound right now
<Trazi> Oooooop
<Trazi> Sorry
<dewdude> i'm having my own fun
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: to get mp3s working fine with amaroK install gstreamer0.8-mad and akode-mpeg, or get the xine-engine
<dewdude> apokryphos, ok....flac, wma, and monkeys audio for bmp...
<dewdude> wma is a low priority
<apokryphos> what?
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, which do you prefer
<dewdude> heh..nvm
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: both
<apokryphos> I tend to stick to the xine-engine though
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, what audio server does kubuntu use?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: It didn't work ;_;
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: KDE uses aRts
<dewdude> who was asking about having multiple sounds at once?
<asraniel> is it just me or does kopete hae a problem with msn right now? or does msn have a problem? i cant login
<apokryphos> asraniel: same here
<apokryphos> it's a problem with the msn server, I imagine
<asraniel> ok, i was already getting angry against my router... then i can relax :-)
<dewdude> it usually is MSN
<dewdude> they like to block third party clients
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, I thought it uses jack
<apokryphos> nope
<apokryphos> dewdude: and no, I doubt it's that this time
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75063.html try this then..one of them worked for me.
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, is it possible to use multiple sounds at the same time with arts? or is it better to use alsa with xmms?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Thanks
<dewdude> oh
* dewdude slaps his head
<dewdude> i'm about ready to wipe this partition and start over
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: (i) why would you use xmms? (ii) you can use gstreamer engine with alsa dmix mixing for multiple sounds
<apokryphos> !dmix
<ubotu> somebody said dmix was at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<apokryphos> though, as I said, I stick to xine for media (audio and video)
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, what if I have a program that doesn't support alsa and runs sounds?
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, what is the name of the xine-engine pacakge
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: for amarok, it's amarok-xine
<apokryphos> I presume the sounds would play fine; alsa wouldn't be hogging the sound server
* Rogue_Jedi_X reboots and prays
<dewdude> does xine support flac and other odd formats?
<_nano_> after upgrading to 3.5 my kaffeine player shows "No URI handler implemented for" errors..anyone else got this?
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, I can find only gstreamer in the engines for amarok after I Installed xine-engine
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: restart amarok
<apokryphos> dewdude: not sure; you could ask Google
<dewdude> yeah
<dewdude> it doesn't look easy
<dewdude> i'm thinking..i've been playing with packages too much
<dewdude> and i think i broke some stuff
<dewdude> i need to swap my video card out anyway
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, well, still, I cannot find it in the list =/
<dewdude> i'm going to reformat the partition and start fresh
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, do I need to install any other packages other than amarok and xine-amarok
<dewdude> that's mah plan
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: amarok-xine is *definitely* installed?
<dewdude> bye
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: dpkg -l|grep amarok-xine   ..gives?
<eXistenZ> ii  amarok-xine                            1.3.1-0ubuntu4                     xine engine for the amaroK audio player
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Someone mentioned crying earlier? I think I might join them
<apokryphos> dated version, but it should be ok. Hm.
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: it might be worth trying out the latest version, especially since there are kubuntu packs out http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Woo! Fixed it! Thanks, djk_! That second forum post did it for me
<djk_> :)
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, does the xine engine use alsa
<apokryphos> aha, messenger is down.  http://messenger.msn.com/Status.aspx
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Vegastrike, here I come
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: it can
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, do you use gaim for the messenger
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: no, gaim sucks :)
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, amsn?
<apokryphos> Kopete of course =)
<eXistenZ> eh
<apokryphos> it's the best out there
<apokryphos> especially now with quality webcam support :D
<maxmanbe> checking whether gcc is blacklisted... no
<maxmanbe> checking whether g++ supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... no
<maxmanbe> checking whether gcc supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes
<maxmanbe> checking whether g++ supports -Wundef... no
<maxmanbe> checking whether g++ supports -Wno-long-long... no
<maxmanbe> checking whether g++ supports -Wnon-virtual-dtor... no
<maxmanbe> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<maxmanbe> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<maxmanbe> See `config.log' for more details.
<maxmanbe> help :'(
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* maxmanbe was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, now it works, but when I click on a song it stops immediately
<apokryphos> maxmanbe: don't paste in here please. Check the /topic
<apokryphos> maxmanbe: install build-essential
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: you installed the new amarok and amarok-xine package?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<maxmanbe> ow *blush*
<maxmanbe> thanks
* apokryphos waves to robotgeek =)
<robotgeek> hey apokryphos
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: back
<seth_k|lappy> robotgeek, me too, nice job :P
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, yep, they were installed automatically
* seth_k|lappy is going to run to work and hopefully get signed on again before the meeting starts
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, the xine works, just the songs stop immediately when I try the play them
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: any error message at the bottom-left of amarok player?
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: you installed akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad?
<apokryphos> I think the former might still be needed for some obscure reason
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, works now :)
<eXistenZ> thank you so much
<apokryphos> cool
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, my surround is working :p
<apokryphos> =)
<kkathman> hey apokryphos :)
<kkathman> apokryphos: Happy Holidays to you :)
<apokryphos> hey
<apokryphos> you too =)
<eXistenZ> kkathman, is Merry Christmas forbidden or what?
<kkathman> Not that I know of :)
<kkathman> its just not Christmas yet :)
<maxmanbe> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/472091
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, the program I'm telling you about uses these modules, what most likely will it be using: libasound.so.2.0.0, libfaad.so, libmad,so , libvlcplugin.so
<apokryphos> eh?
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, I got a dictionary program here which uses these files to produce sounds, is it possible to let it work concurrently with amarok
<angasule> eXistenZ: which program?
<bhsx> hi, I installed samba so that I could setup network shares to my XP box.  i have a few shares now, but when i try to access them, i keep getting kicked-back to the login prompt, any ideas?
<apokryphos> it should
<angasule> bhsx: have you placed the login & password for the XP box correctly in the samba config?
<bhsx> that's what i'm checking now
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, not really, even after I try to play sounds, amarok stops the load mp3 files
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: when you're using xine?
<angasule> eXistenZ: where did you get it? I don't see it in universe or multiverse
* apokryphos heads off to dinner. Back later
<angasule> oh, apokryphos was that guy, eXistenZ , what's the name of the dictionary program that spells out? I'm very interested in it
<angasule> great :/
<bhsx> ok i did a 'sudo systemsettings' and would like to configure samba, which i just installed... can anyone lend a hand?
<bhsx> because something's wrong...  i can't login to the shares
<apokryphos> angasule: no idea, but I'm sure you could use kde's accessibility features (ktts) to get it to spell out any word for you
<angasule> apokryphos: works for any language?
<apokryphos> probably not
<angasule> bhsx: go to System (menu next to the k-menu)->Settings
<angasule> bhsx: then go to Local Network Browsing
<bhsx> i'm there
<angasule> where it says 'default user name' and 'default password' input your winXP login and password
<jahshua> i would just like to say
<jahshua> i love kubuntu.
<jahshua> thanks
<angasule> also, set the correct encoding (mine is iso 8859-1)
<lascar> does anybody know where I can get azureus now that the original link for it in the repository is obsolete?
<apokryphos> from their site
<angasule> bhsx: after setting the login & pass, try accessing the XP shares again
<apokryphos> jahshua: :)
<bhsx> angasule: i'm trying to access the samba shares FROM XP
<angasule> if a truck ran me over, I'd probably feel better, I need ice :(
<angasule> bhsx: oopsie, sorry then, gimme a min, it's been a month since I set it up
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<rdfm> hi, are there any Qt/KDE maintainers on the channel?
<angasule> bhsx: in settings, go to 'samba', check that the workgroup is the *same* than your winXP machine
<angasule> rdfm: for that, you should go to #kde, btw, qt and kde are different things
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, this is the dictionary I'm talking about: http://www.longman.com/dictionaries/support/ldoce_updated_support.html#m0
<rdfm> angasule: thanks, I wanted to know why the ubuntu libqt4 packages are built without MNG support...
<angasule> bhsx: also, set a name for your linux machine (short & easy to remember)
<lascar> anybody?  please?
<angasule> rdfm: no idea, try searching the kubuntu forums
<rdfm> ok
<angasule> lascar: go to azureus site, like apokryphos said?
<rdfm> angasule: thanks :)
<lascar> didn't see his message
<lascar> besides, i've already done that
<angasule> rdfm: you're welcome, sorry I wasn't much use
<bhsx> angasule: how can i access that through sudo?
<angasule> lascar: well, I don't know, I don't personally use azureus
<kakei> hey anyone know how to remove the bold in the fonts in all windows?
<lascar> oh, and while we're on the topic, how can i get java?
<angasule> bhsx: access what? the samba config screen?
<kakei> http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/8515/snapshot13jk.png watch this out Look my Fonts all looks like they were with bold
<lascar> don't get me wrong, i knew the answers to all these questions until the url in my modded repository for these utilities went down
<bhsx> angasule: yes, that screen
<angasule> lascar: there's a java virtual machine or two I can see in adept, are you looking for one in particular?
<lascar> angasule: no, just a good, working one
<angasule> bhsx: you can't access System->Settings directly? you're in the command line?
<bhsx> i can from kicker... but it doesn't sudo
<bhsx> i can start systemsettings from cli, but the samba module isnt' there
<lascar> bhsx: it's in Kcontrol
<angasule> bhsx: when you start it from the settings menu the samba window is all greyed out?
<bhsx> yeah
<lascar> whoops sorry, take that back
<angasule> bhsx: put the cursor at the bottom of the samba config window, and resize the window, make it larger (drag it down)
<dreumah> which repo can i get unrar from?
<bhsx> but now i'm accessing it via kcontrol started throguh cli
<dreumah> the non free one
<angasule> bhsx: does the 'administrator mode' button show up now at the bottom?
<bhsx> well, i bipassed that by loading kcontrol through Konsole
<bhsx> i think it was the Share level access that needed ticking
<bhsx> i'll check now
<angasule> bhsx: I get the 'administration mode' button if I run kcontrol from konsole as well
<angasule> bhsx: yes, probably
<angasule> bhsx: check it's the same workgroup, share access level, then in the 'share' tab add the shares, if you haven't already
<angasule> dreumah: multiverse, I think
<dreumah> its not there
<dreumah> i can only get unrar-free
<dreumah> thats useless to me
<dreumah> wait
<dreumah> i dont have multiverse
<angasule> dreumah: after adding multiverse you clicked on 'fetch updates'?
<angasule> dreumah: add multiverse (but not backports, unless you want backports)
<dreumah> how to i add this wickly i am in my repo options. using synaptics
<dclindsay> is there a convenient bug reporting tool for dapper?
<angasule> dreumah: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu (this is the URL)  distribution: breezy , components: multiverse
<kkathman> dclindsay: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<angasule> dreumah: I don't use synaptic, but adding that repository should be it
<angasule> bhsx: is it working?
<dreumah> thank you angasule
<dreumah> its working
<dclindsay> kkathman: ok, thanks
<Hal9000> i have a problem with kmail, it keeps complaining endlessly that my imap server doesnt support TLS... but actually i set SSL! and it works with thunderbird...
<Hal9000> waht could be the problem?
<angasule> dreumah: you're welcome
<dclindsay> is there a debian emacs package?
<jahshua> hello
<jahshua> anyone know if you can play .mp4 files with kaffien
<jahshua> or amoRok
<jahshua> video files
<dclindsay> or can the debian emacs tools be modified for ubuntu/kubuntu
<angasule> dclindsay: kubuntu has emacs
<kkathman> dclindsay: if there is a deb, perhaps, but hard to say definitively
<angasule> !!restricted_formats
<ubotu> angasule: Do they come in packets of five?
<angasule> bah, I can't remember the command
<kkathman> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<angasule> jahshua: yes, search for 'restricted format' kubuntu in google
<dclindsay> ah, debian emacs has a very nice bug report tool
<angasule> thanks, kkathman :)
<kkathman> np
<angasule> Hal9000: I think TLS and SSL are the same thing in that context? lemme check
<angasule> Hal9000: nope, definitely two different things, since both are given as options heh
<tvon>  they both relate to securing transmissions over the network but they're not the same thing
<angasule> Hal9000: go to 'configure kmail', then go to 'accounts', select the server, check the properties and in the extras tab click on 'check what the server supports'
<dante_> Im not too sure if this is more windows specifif than kubuntu.. but! Im trying to mount a share from my windows 2003 server machine to my kubuntu box. I have installed all the smbfs packages and disabled smb signing on the 2k3 server. Yet when i mount it successfully, i get permission denied when trying to ls or do anything to the mount
<dante_> dmesg | tail has nothing apropiate
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, in what resolution do you work
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: 1280x1024
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, I get only 60Hz in that mood =/ it's absurd
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, how much do you get
<apokryphos> same here, but that's why my monitor goes up to
<dante_> Anyone have any ideas? Would using the CIFS module help at all?
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, what ps viewer do you suggest
<dante_> Had success with that on slackware
<apokryphos> I don't use it
<angasule> dante_: you seem to know what you're doing, but just for the sake of it, double check that reading permission is allowed for anonymous users (or just tell the samba client to use a windows login&pass when accessing it)
<dante_> thanks, but i have tried that an no success =(
<DarkMaul> ping : Tm_T
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, msn is still down =/
<angasule> dante_: you've not been able to access shares even with a set login&pass?
<DarkMaul> hmm its back up over here
* apokryphos nods
<angasule> eXistenZ: what dictionary app do you use that spells out words?
<eXistenZ> angasule, Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English 4th edition updated
<dante_> angasule: Yup thats right
<angasule> eXistenZ: hmm, is that free?
<eXistenZ> angasule, nope
<eXistenZ> angasule, but it supports linux, it's the best dictionary I've ever used.
<angasule> eXistenZ: ouchies, well, I'll have to depend on native speakers then, thanks :)
<angasule> eXistenZ: btw, what languages are you studying?
<eXistenZ> angasule, 3 languages: Arabic, Hebrew & English.
<angasule> dante_: maybe the guys at #samba can help?
<dante_> Good call, I will ask =) ty
<angasule> dante_: not blowing you off, but I'm merely a user, only have winxp here
<angasule> good luck
<angasule> eXistenZ: nice, and your native language?
<eXistenZ> angasule, the first one.
<pedingto> Heyo folks, I've got an issue with the maximum resolution I can set my desktop to.  The max it lists is 800x600, where I know it can do 1024x768, I tried to do the fix that worked for me in an earlier ubuntu distro. But no luck..any advice?
<angasule> eXistenZ: you may find www.unilang.org interesting, it has irc and voice chat as well as forum and the usual web stuff
<eXistenZ> angasule, thanks :)
* eXistenZ clicks the link
<angasule> pedingto: while installing, did you check the box for 1024x768?
<pedingto> Yes, and I've also run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after install as well.  But that ends up forcing 640x480, and I have to manually edit xorg.conf to even get it to go to 800x600.
<andyjstormont> how do i use this thing?
<angasule> andyjstormont: depends on what 'this thing' is
<andyjstormont> irc
<lascar> angasule: what were those 2 JVMS you mentioned?
<angasule> andyjstormont: well, you're already using it :)
<andyjstormont> can you guys help me to install kde?
<angasule> lascar: don't know, I just wrote 'java virtual machine' in adept and it showed a couple, two entries are about mono, and one is sablevm
<bhsx> hmmm... i still keep coming back to the login prompt
<lascar> you mean upgrade
<DewDude> has anyone gotten monkeys audio to work with bmp?
<bam_> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<bam_> or is that kde-desktop
<angasule> pedingto: hmm, don't really know, try the forums or maybe a more specific channel
<pedingto> lol - I've been hunting forums all day so far :)  Do you know of a more specific channel?
<angasule> pedingto: #xorg ?
<pedingto> *shakes head* Thanks, I think I've lost my mind already :)
<andyjstormont> when i try to install the kde stuff using the instructions on the wiki its says cant find packages, wtf do i do know?
<bhsx> will 'sudo apt-get upgrade kubuntu-desktop' upgrade to 3.5?
<angasule> pedingto: heh I hate x configuration, it's a pain :)
<bam_> you tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<sampan> andyjstormont  have you enabled all the repositories?
<andyjstormont> how do I do that?
<angasule> andyjstormont: have you added the universe and multiverse repositories?
<sampan> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<sampan> andyjstormont  read the link ubotu posted ... or "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" (at CLI) and then remove the # from lines containing "universe" and "multiverse"
<lascar> angasule: what about azureus? know anything about installing it?
<angasule> sampan: careful, when I installed breezy, the lines containing multiverse also contained backports
<pedingto> angasule: I had the same issue under hoary ubuntu, but the manual editing of xorg.conf fixed it.  But it doesn't seem to this time around.
<angasule> lascar: nope, sorry
<angasule> pedingto: that's very odd, because xorg is xorg
<angasule> !azureus
<ubotu> well, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<bam_> anyone know where to cange the ntp server that the scripts call to sync the time
<pedingto> This is why I am confused :)
<sampan> angasule, i think there are backports available now anyway
<angasule> lascar: maybe that works?
<sampan> not 100% sure though
<pedingto> Though I do have an odd intel video card.
<angasule> pedingto: one of the integrated ones?
<lascar> i need new backports
<lascar> the old ones are, well...obsolete
<pedingto> Yup
<pedingto> I'm running a dell laptop *shame*
<jjesse> nothing wrong w/ being on a dell laptop :)
<jjesse> just depends on how old it is
<pedingto> Coming up for two years now ;)
<sampan> heh, i have an old p3 1 gigahertz dell laptop that's running hoary great
<angasule> pedingto: well, mention that to the xorg guys when you ask for help, I think the intel drivers are all open, they just bark at you if you use closed drivers like nvidia's or ati's
<pedingto> I tried installing and running the 855resolution but it didn't seem to fix it.
<angasule> sampan: that's old? I still have a 286 (ok, it's in the closet and I gutted it, but we have a functional 486 dx 66)
<angasule> dx2 66, sorry
<paines> hi
<angasule> hi, paines
<sampan> angasule  lol ... that almost belongs in a museum ;)
<angasule> lascar: did you check the azureus link above?
<paines> anyone tried to "optimize" and install an package with apt-build ?
<angasule> sampan: a friend yesterday was telling me about ZX81 and powerful stuff like that, I told her she should sell that on ebay and make a nice profit
<lascar> hmmm...
<bam_> zx81??
<angasule> bam_: old stuff
<bam_> sounds like it
<bam_> wasnt that released in like early 80's
<angasule> bam_: about that time, certainly before I remember
<bam_> i think I saw one but i was only 12yrs old or so
<bam_> its amazing though, I have a pda thats more powerful/versatile than my fors computer
<paines> i had one
* DewDude pulls his hair out
<bam_> *first
<DewDude> i'm at wits end now
<paines> and a sinvlair spectrum 48k
<bam_> I remember those
<angasule> bam_: there are wrist watches more powerful than my first computer
<bam_> haha
<angasule> heck, I've been thinking of modifying my whole home to use automatic doors & lights
<bam_> use a plc
<angasule> that was sci-fi stuff just a couple of decades ago
<bam_> with a serial interface, make some custo software
<bam_> big time
<angasule> I'll have to write some very custom 486 software (I can't get it to run linux :/ )
<bam_> then again someone said we would have flying cars by the year 2000
<Baner> Hello People
<angasule> if I could get a fan-less PSU, it'd be completely silent
<Baner> I need some help with kubuntu
<andyjstormont> ok, im still having trouble with this.  I have to enable the kubuntu repositorys, how do I do that?
<angasule> bam_: I fear the day flying cars become available, people can't drive in 2D, can you imagine 3D?
<angasule> Baner: be more specific please :)
<bam_> lol
<angasule> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<Baner> People here's my problem, i have installed kubuntu and when there is loading a kde screen only the mouse appears and nothing happens farther
<angasule> andyjstormont: look at that link ubotu mentioned
<Baner> Plz
<Baner> i want to become linuxoud
<Baner> ;)
<angasule> bam_: do you remembe the TV show 'beyond 2000'?
<angasule> Baner: what programs do that?
<Baner> i dont know
<Baner> i now that i have installed only
<Baner> kubuntu and when it is loading
<angasule> Baner: are you on kubuntu now?
<Baner> appears only a mouse cursor
<Baner> nope
<Baner> i cant load it
<Baner> x
<angasule> Baner: when you use ubuntu, do you get to the login screen where you write your name and password?
<Baner> no
<Baner> only the mouse
<Baner> and nothing
<Baner> happens
<angasule> you don't get any error messages when booting?
<Baner> i havent seen any
<Baner> it is happening
<Baner> very fast
<Baner> i even cant exit X
<Baner> i need to restart my pc by pressing the button
<lascar> angasule: and we're good to go
<lascar> thanx
<igorayeb> anyone had a problem whith instalation of EtherApe
<angasule> Baner: obviously kubuntu hasn't installed well, maybe you should search in the kubuntu forums
<Baner> how must i describe my problem
<Baner> to search for
<angasule> Baner: hmm, not sure, check for installation problemas related to X or KDE
<dante_> angasule: cifs fixed it =)
<mh166> hi @ all
<mh166> I got a problem:
<angasule> dante_: good :)
<angasule> mh166: we all do :)
<mh166> ^^ of course
<mh166> I'd like to change my default window manager from xfce to fluxbox
<mh166> I already tried it by editing ~/.xsession, /etc/rc.conf and ~/.xinitrc... nothing did it...
<DewDude> heh
<mh166> has anyone an idea what could work?
<eXistenZ> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<mh166> no ideas?
<Baner> people
<Baner> what exactly is difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<angasule> mh166: looking for info
<mh166> thx :=
<mh166> :)
<angasule> Baner: ubuntu is gnome-based, kubuntu is kde-based
<dante_> kde
<Baner> angasule i have problem with kubuntu
<Baner> maybe
<Riddell> robotgeek: are you responsible?
<Baner> i must install ubuntu
<Baner> with gnome
<DewDude> no
<DewDude> you can install ubuntu with kde
<DewDude> it's called kubuntu
<Riddell> mh166: it depends on what login manager you are using
<robotgeek> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> robotgeek: want to be an op?
<Baner> DewDude i have problems with kd
<DewDude> Baner: ok then...use ubuntu
<DewDude> or
<robotgeek> Riddell: sure, i am a #ubuntu-nun member
<DewDude> if you have kubuntu installed... sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Baner> i cant get even in console
<robotgeek> usually hang around with nalioth, but he isn't here all the time
<Riddell> robotgeek: ok, I'll make you an op if you get all the newbies to use kubuntu :)
<DewDude> just black screen on boot?
<Baner> green with mouse
<Baner> i cant exit from there
<Baner> to console
<robotgeek> Riddell: i'm looking to package some stuff for kubuntu too
<Baner> none reaction
<DewDude> you tried alt-f2 and stuff
<Baner> yep
<Riddell> robotgeek: ooh, cool
<DewDude> wow
<Riddell> robotgeek: #kubuntu-devel if you have queries on that or want to poke me to review
<mh166> Riddell how can i find out, which i'm using? oO
<robotgeek> Riddell: thanks, will definetly do :)
<DewDude> i haven't been on ubuntu in months..i'm a bit rusty
<DewDude> cuz i was still learning when i quit
<DewDude> and even then i was on PPC
<Baner> =] 
<DewDude> i'm having many of my own issues
<DewDude> issues i never used to have on my PPC
<Riddell> robotgeek: you're an op, use it wisely
<DewDude> i've given up on them for the time being
<robotgeek> Riddell: yes, will do. CoC rules
<DewDude> take a step back...smoke a bowl...do some research
<Riddell> mh166: at the login manager just change the session to start up whichever one you want and tell it to save as default
<fr0g> hgmmm
<robotgeek> be back later :)
<mh166> well... actually i don't have any login manager...
<mh166> this distro came on a mag-cd
<mh166> and was preconfigured
<angasule> mh166: it was kubuntu, but not the default config?
<mh166> as soon as it boots up it starts into x with xfce as window manager and with the user "pcw" logged in by default
<mh166> angasule seemingly, yes. It IS kubuntu (Kernel 2.6.x) but the configuration was already done by the magazine
<mh166> no ideas? =/
<seth_k|lappy> mh166, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<seth_k|lappy> as a guess
<mh166> "packed kdm isn't installed"
<jahshua> hello i just installed flash with adept
<jahshua> but it doesnt recognise the package name in console
<seth_k|lappy> mh166, then sudo apt-get install kdm
<seth_k|lappy> jahshua, what package did you install? flashplayer-mozilla?
<mh166> hmm... btw: where is the diff between aptitude and apt-get? a friend of mine told me to install packages using aptitude. Is it better, the same or whats the diff?
<kkathman> mh166: makes really no difference
<mh166> k
<kkathman> sometimes, for unknown reasons, aptitude fails to locate packages in the repos..weird, but true
<kkathman> aptitude tends to help out if you want to uninstall things
<mh166> ahh, kay :)
<mh166> hate it to install packages using this f***ing ISDN access -.-"
<mh166> but hey: enough time for lots of coffees xD
<mh166> hm... 30Megs... I guess I try it later...
<mh166> Is there also a possibility without kdm or should I come back when it's installed?
<jahshua> seth: i installed swf-player and macromedia and now i just installed libflash-mozplugin  i tried to run that one and it ditn recognise it either
<mh166> kkathman ??
<kkathman> yes?
<mh166> Is there also a possibility without kdm or should I come back when it's installed?
<kkathman> possibility for what?
<mh166> changing the window manager... somehow...
<kkathman> mh166: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<kkathman> follow the exact steps and yer ready to go
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> sorry
<mh166> ^^
<kkathman> lol got the right answer to the wrong person :)
<kkathman> hehe
<mh166> already wondered what a window manager had in common with XAMPP or LAMPP
<kkathman> mh166: when you boot, your splash screen/login should have an option to change sessions
<kkathman> in the lower left of the splash
<jahshua> can someone tell me how to install flash please
<jahshua> :(((
<jahshua> i have it installed with adept but it wont run
<seth_k|lappy> jahshua, you need flashplayer-mozilla
<jahshua> i installed that
<kkathman> if you choose a session thats different than your current default, it will ask if you want to make that the default
<mh166> as already said: there is neither a splash nor login screen or something alike... I get booted into xfce immediately after starting...
<jahshua> libflash-mozplugin ?
<seth_k|lappy> kkathman, we've been talking about that he doesn't have a login manager ;)
<kkathman> mh166: hmm how did you install ubuntu then?
<seth_k|lappy> kkathman, read up... he got a CD in a magazine
<arkey> hola
<kkathman> AHH
<seth_k|lappy> jahshua, flashplayer-mozilla
<kkathman> sorry..thanks seth_k|lappy :)
<seth_k|lappy> np kkathman, how are you today?
<jahshua> i cant find it when i search
<jahshua> i have unbiverse open
<mh166> actually I didn't it's a VM from a computers magazine-cd
<kkathman> okie dokie seth_k|lappy thanx
<seth_k|lappy> jahshua, it's in restricted
<seth_k|lappy> iirc
<seth_k|lappy> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<seth_k|lappy> jahshua, multiverse
<kkathman> mh166: was the CD an ubuntu cd?
<kkathman> or some other linux?
<seth_k|lappy> kkathman, it's a Kubuntu CD
<kkathman> hmmm cant understand why it doesnt have a splash then
<seth_k|lappy> kkathman, heavily customized
<kkathman> yah I guess
<kkathman> hmm
<mh166> hm.. as already said: it is a completely ready-to-run VM for M$' VMWare
<mh166> but uname -a tells me that it is a kubuntu distro
<kkathman> mh166: I have no idea on VM
<seth_k|lappy> mh166, I think you'd be safest just getting kdm and letting it set itself up
<mh166> Hum... but I guess it shouldn't make a big difference wether kubuntu runs in a virtual machine or not
<mh166> but okay... I'll install kdm
<jahshua> seth i opened multiverse and i still cant see flashplayer-mozilla
<mh166> but i guess I better do that on another day since now I have to learn some physics for tomorrows test paper ^^
<mh166> good night (or what time is it with you? ;)
<kkathman> Im not familiar enought to know where that kdm is set
<kkathman> but you might could do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mh166> gute nacht leute
<mh166> .. srry
<mh166> wrong window ^^
<mh166> gn8 guys (or whatever the clock may show ;)
<RabidGoblin> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Aven> how do you change themes?
<Aven> can't find it anywhere
<jahshua> can someone help me with a restricted area question
<jahshua> i have all of my repositories updated and enabled universe and multiverse  and i cant sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer   it doesnt find mplayer ???
<djk_> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: (MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 3.05-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 366 kB, Installed size: 1340 kB
<Aven> !theme
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Aven
<Aven> !themes
<djk_> jahshua: you sure you updated after you enabled uni/multiverse? and you sure you spelt it correctly?
<angasule_> I love coffee :D
<kakei> hi , how do i check my KDE version
<Aven> where is the "Appearance and look"?
<Aven> can't find it in the "System"
<Hobbsee> kakei: any kde program, help, about
<djk_> in your system settings
<djk_> if only you read what ubotu said..
<jahshua> djk yes i did .
<Aven> yeah, where's that at?
<djk_> jahshua: and an apt-cache search mplayer doesn't mention mozilla-mplayer either?
<Aven> telling me 'go to system settings' is like telling me to go to a country I've never been in before
<jahshua> djk_ this is what it returned
<jahshua> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<djk_> Aven: click on that shiny K in the left corner on the bottom of your screen..
<Aven> yes, there's "System"
<Aven> but in it, I can't see any "Appearance and look"
<djk_> Aven: and there's 'System Settings'
<Aven> nope :\
<djk_> yes
<Aven> Do you want a screenshot? because there's no System Settings
<djk_> sure
<angasule_> Aven: in the bottom bar, next to the shiny K, there's another button that opens up a menu
<jahshua> djk you see what that returned?
<djk_> jahshua: yes, but it should return more.
<jahshua> thats all it gave back
<djk_> pastebin your sources.list
<jahshua> i dont know what that means :/
<jahshua> i know ther pastebin part
<jahshua> but how do i see sources?
<djk_> open /etc/apt/sources.list in kwrite
<djk_> copy, and paste it to pastebin.com
* angasule_ watches the developers-developers-developers video
<djk_> angasule_: the what..
<angasule_> djk_: a video of Ballmer\
<djk_> and it's about..
<chx> the KDE 3.5 Kopete is great -- but the History viewer is almost unusable
<angasule_> djk_: it's about ballmer shouting like a maniac
<djk_> angasule_: he's doing that in every video i've seen of him..
<dclindsay> i would, too
<dclindsay> if i were him
<seth_k|lappy> chx, I agree. The history is disgusting
<seth_k|lappy> chx, write us a new one :)
<kakei> hey guys i just reboot and when it start KDE show this error http://pastebin.com/472357 , and i go to the Console (nographix) so i 'startx' and start Gnome
<angasule_> o_O he's a sad joke
<dclindsay> he's not alone in that
<dclindsay> fucking attorney general
<dclindsay> excuse me
<angasule_> who's the attorney general these days?
<angasule_> I'm assuming you're from the US?
<dclindsay> attorney general who i would really like to say 'kiss my ass' to
<dclindsay> yes
<dclindsay> san diego
<seth_k|lappy> dclindsay, language please
<dclindsay> yes, sorry, thank you
<seth_k|lappy> np
<seth_k|lappy> just reminding :)
<AgeLesS> i should know
<AgeLesS> i read his name not this morning
<AgeLesS> oh well
<dclindsay> it's all about the ideological 'greater struggle' that excuses a law enforcement official from doing anything about a crime that is going on right in front of his face
<angasule_> alberto gonzales?
<dclindsay> yeah, Gonzalez, Mr. Innocent
<AgeLesS> i'm lost?
<AgeLesS> is he the guy on death row?
<AgeLesS> or am I confused
<dclindsay> laff, no
<dclindsay> he's the US AG
<AgeLesS> oh, lol
<dclindsay> i think that's one thing that Ballmer is a maniac about
<dclindsay> i mean
<AgeLesS> I was thinking of the convicted serial killer in california who is up for pardon
<AgeLesS> cuz he has "reformed"
<dclindsay> who's that?
<dclindsay> Tooky Williams?
<AgeLesS> lol, and dthose 2 names are nothing alike
<AgeLesS> thank you
<dclindsay> he was executed last week
<dclindsay> lethal injection
<kakei> hey guys i just reboot and when it start KDE show this error http://pastebin.com/472357 , and i go to the Console (nographix) so i 'startx' and start Gnome
<AgeLesS> ...must get on the cu rrent events bandwagon
<dclindsay> apparently the deciding factor to the Gov. was that he refused to apologize for the killing
<AgeLesS> you got a coredump out of startx?
<dclindsay> he wasnt really a serial killer though, that's a false impression
<AgeLesS> he was a mob boss or something
<dclindsay> he was a gang leader
<dclindsay> help form the Crips
<dclindsay> ever see the movie 'Colors'?
<AgeLesS> kakei, I'm very confused, you said that starx + Gnome gave you a coredump with QT classes in it?
<AgeLesS> no, I don't htink so
<dclindsay> anyways
<kakei> AgeLess
<angasule_> AgeLesS: no, kde is giving him that error
<kakei> i start my computer normal
<kakei> so when its going to open KDE it show me that error
<kakei> and send me to a console and i type' startx' and start gnome
<AgeLesS> but its a core dump, not an x11 log
<kakei> yes
<dclindsay> so anyways, after a few fits and starts, dist-upgrade to dapper is marinally doable
<dclindsay> marginally doable, rather
<AgeLesS> perhaps the Xorg error log would be more useful
<chx> seth_k|lappy: sure. A browser based one will do?
<chx> seth_k|lappy: I am a PHP guy alas not a C one
<seth_k|lappy> chx, me too. Methinks the important thing is to have the logs in a nice XML format
<seth_k|lappy> that we can then parse any way we want
<chx> seth_k|lappy: sure. I think I will my own parser in PHP and then release it
<kakei> where can i get the Xorg Log ? AgeLesS
<AgeLesS> shoudl be in /var/log/
<seth_k|lappy> chx, sounds great. I see that the logs are already XML, pretty nice
<chx> another problem. I can't get KATE to not open more than one copy.
<chx> previously, kate loaded a doc into a new tab
<chx> now it loads a whole new kate :(
<AgeLesS> whoa, kate has tabs, since when?
<manveru> !info kate-plugins
<ubotu> kate-plugins: (plugins for Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor), section editors, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 458 kB, Installed size: 3808 kB
<manveru> since some years :)
<AgeLesS> i know the 3.5 version has the nifty sidebar
<kakei> hey guys i get an error called 'kdmgreet' Anyone have idea of how to solve it?
<_nano_> kakei: reinstall kdm?
#kubuntu 2006-12-18
<drkm> whats the difference between a KDE theme and a KDM theme?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<drkm> ok
<BluesKaj> someone here prolly knows
<bioticpro> cloakable, you think before or after xmas is better for a deal?
<fdoving> drkm: kdm is the login manager, ie. the screen where you input username/password. KDE is what appears after you've logged in.
<cloakable> bioticpro: Wouldn't know :) I buy secondhand
<drkm> ahh ok
<drkm> fdov: is there a special way to install kde themes or does it do it like when you install a mouse theme .. just click install theme?
<fdoving> drkm: should be stright forward.
<bioticpro> cloakable, I usually do also, but I got a befenfactor whants to get me one
<cloakable> bioticpro: Can I recommend an alienware laptop? :P
<bioticpro> cloakable, I wish, thats little too much green ;)
<Jucato> drkm: http://docs.kde.org/userguide/customizing-desktop.html
<bioticpro> cloakable, I still cant find an IBM lappy with at least 17" screen
<cloakable> bioticpro: http://www.thinkwiki.org
<cloakable> bioticpro: Yeah, seems you're right.
<SnDPhoenix> damn, i need help with kubuntu
<SnDPhoenix> can anyone here help?
<__osh__> !ask
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matthew> !anyone | SnDPhoenix
<Ubotwo> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, what's the problem?
<cloakable> bioticpro: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:Z_Series - biggest screen on IBM, apparently.
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, what are you having trouble with?
<SnDPhoenix> alright well i dled the kubuntu 6.10 lived/install cd, burned it and when i try to boot from it, the x server crashes with the error, "fatal error, no screens found"
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, the liveCD crashes?
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, do you have an ATI card?
<SnDPhoenix> yes i do
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, that's the problem.
<SnDPhoenix> it is an x300/x500
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, I'm not sure if you can load modules for graphics cards from a liveCD...might want to google around.
<bioticpro> cloakable, yeah, looks like 15.4 is biggest, Im going with Toshiba likely, or HP
<matthew> ATI is notorious for not releasing drivers for linux for its cards...as opposed to nvidia.
<cloakable> bioticpro: Good luck :) Though linux is pretty good on laptops now.
<matthew> !ati
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matthew> !ati | SnDPhoenix
<Whopper> How do you make windows transparent?
<matthew> Whopper, right-click on the window bar and select Advanced settings -> Application settings
<bioticpro> cloakable, thx, gotta free up the phone line now, later
<Whopper> thanks :D
<SnDPhoenix> hmm, well heres what happens, it says that x server could not start "would you like to view the output" i hit yes, it then displays the output, i hit ok and it says "would you like to view the detailed output" i say yes, then it says something like please configure ...then restart, i hit ok and it brings me to an oversized, screen-filled, command prompt
<matthew> Whopper, you can also go through the kcontrol menu
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, are you competent in the terminal?
<SnDPhoenix> not really, depends on what i need to type, i might know it
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, you might want to d/l the alternate install disc...it's totally CLI, so no problem with X...then when you get it installed, you can fool with graphics...
<lordvader> hallo
<SnDPhoenix> hmm, where do i get the cli version, all i can find is the livecd version and the server edition
<Sanne> SnDPhoenix: you mean the alternate cd? Same place as the live cd usually.
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, where are you in the world?
<SnDPhoenix> lol, florida
<matthew> ok, h/o
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/kubuntu/edgy/
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, I would use bittorrent to d/l it...do you know how to do that?
<SnDPhoenix> yeah i have uTorrent and im profecient in bittorrent
<matthew> ok, look for the following line...it's about half-way down the page...
<matthew> kubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ikonia> proficient in bittorrent
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> how is that a "skill"
<SnDPhoenix> actually linux is the only thing i aint proficient , but anyways yeah i see it, only prob is i want to use a dl manager
<matthew> !etiquette | ikonia
<Ubotwo> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<matthew> ikonia, be nice.
<SnDPhoenix> lol, yeah, sounds silly, i wasnt thinking, but yeah, i need the http version
<matthew> if you d/l with http, you are at greater risk for errors and corruption...
<SnDPhoenix> actually i think it depends on what you use, for example Flashget tends to cause corrupted dls, whereas IDM doesnt
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, whatever floats your boat...
<SnDPhoenix> so the only diff between the alternate disk and the livecd is that it doesnt contain the x server right?
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, no, it doesn't install the xserver as a default, I think.
<SnDPhoenix> oh, so it is availible if you want it, but not turned on by default
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, exactly
<DaveQB> dont think so
<Sanne> SnDPhoenix: the normal alternate cd does install an x server, just the same as the live cd.
<matthew> I actually think that only the installer is text only...it might boot into a gui.
<matthew> by default
<DaveQB> Alt means the Ncurses installer and a few other options
<dsmith_> adept updater wont load?  APT database could not be opened?
<Sanne> SnDPhoenix: the difference is only the installer, which is text based.
<DaveQB> yes it does mathew
<DaveQB> dsmith_  try apt-cache search adept
<matthew> DaveQB, oh, ok.
<SnDPhoenix> oh, so it wouldnt even use X because it is gui based?
<SnDPhoenix> isnt*
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, the installer won't, but the OS will.
<DaveQB> like Mathew said
<SnDPhoenix> well, yeah, obviously, but as long as the installer is text based im good, (i hope)
<DaveQB> the installer offers some other options too, good for low spec machines too
<matthew> DaveQB goes FTW
<SnDPhoenix> well damn, this is like a stripped version is it, i hope alot of stuff wasnt removed, to make the os "lighter"
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, you're not getting it...everything gets installed, but the installer is just text-based
<dsmith_> thx dave, I was trying to update via the GUI
<dsmith_> via terminal that line just gave me a listing
<SnDPhoenix> yes i am getting it believe me, its just dave confused me when he said "...good for low spec machines too"
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, ok...sorry, I didn't mean to be rude,
<SnDPhoenix> nah, im used to it, (ikonia was being that way)
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: I wasn't being rude to you
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, yeah, but it reflects poorly on the whole community!
<ikonia> I spend 30 minutes trying to help you in #xorg before I guided you in here
<ikonia> you chose not to listen
<ikonia> I was very patient with you
<DaveQB> dsmith_  hmm then it seems apt-get is working
<matthew> ikonia, you were belittling SnDPhoenix for proficency in bittorrent
<SnDPhoenix> i DID, listen, its just everything you typed, i either already tried or didnt work
<ikonia> yes, because I'd spent 30 minutes
<matthew> ikonia, at least, that's what I saw
<ikonia> I was losing patience
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: you didn't try ANYTHING
<matthew> ikonia, SnDPhoenix , stop talking to each other, please
<ikonia> yes
<matthew> !attitude
<Ubotwo> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> happy to
<DaveQB> dsmith_  did you try adept again ?
<ikonia> but I won't be slated for being rude when I've spent 30 minutes helping someone
<DaveQB> dsmith_  re-launch it
<SnDPhoenix> yes i did TRY EVERYTHING, how do you think i was able to tell you the output messages i was recieving
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, it's over. I'm sorry ikonia wasn't able to solve your problem.
<SnDPhoenix> ive been at this kubuntu installation for 2 damn days, sheesh
<dsmith_> ok I found my problem
<SnDPhoenix> ok matthew
<dsmith_> the sources list was mistyped
<ikonia> http://www.figleaves.com/uk/product.asp?product_id=JNA-Y91996&mci=&size=&colour=&image=r3584-p161525-p00000-style
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, I understand your frustration...do you have a crappy nvidia card laying around?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> stupid mouse click
<ikonia> apologies
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, if so, pop it in there
<SnDPhoenix> lol, nope, just my ati card
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, hmmm, any other computers that you can swap a vid card out of?
<dsmith_> mmmmmmm fig newons
<dsmith_> *newtons
<matthew> if all else fails, grab a crappy nvidia from ebay
<SnDPhoenix> damn, no, i wish though, maybe i wouldnt get the x server prob
<ikonia> matthew: am I missing something, why can't he install using the alternate CD and then just configure ati drivers on his real system
* dsmith_ hands out his crapy nvidai cards..
<SnDPhoenix> lol, it seems you guys dont like nvidia do you
<dsmith_> hey since when is nvidia crappy?
<dsmith_> i iprefer nvidia over at
<DaveQB> dsmith_  hmmm curious apt-cache worked, I guess it mustnt use the sources.list file. Learn something new ...
<SnDPhoenix> well, you keep calling them crappy, lol
<DaveQB> nvidia is awesome
<SnDPhoenix> i agree, i wish i had one.
<DaveQB> maybe just the card is crappy
<SnDPhoenix> probaly get one for the holidays
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, no I meant an old one.
<dsmith_> the forgot to solder one of the micro cpas on the board
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, nvidia is good because it releases drivers for its cards.
<SnDPhoenix> yeah, ati never released drivers
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, the only reason we can use them is cause someone reverse-engineered the card, to a point
<SnDPhoenix> also nvidia's quality seems better, BUT, i do think ati's are more "stable"
<dsmith_> in defense of ATI, they have released drivers fro my vid. card when I had it
<ikonia> matthew: am I missing something, why can't he install using the alternate CD and then just configure ati drivers on his real system
<SnDPhoenix> but not very often
<matthew> dsmith_, hmmm, interesting...what card?
<dsmith_> Nvid: is better, less stable yes
<dsmith_> it came with a my dell...
<dsmith_> ummmmm
<dsmith_> figurs you ask me that, I have to look and see
<matthew> lol
<phobiac> Whenever I try to use apt-get in the command line to install or remove a package, it tries to force me to remove a bunch of packages that have been for some reason labled to be "autoremove". Typing sudo apt-get autoremove does the same thing, but I can't find any info on autoremove in the manuals. Some of the packages it wants to remove are actually useful, like a few things konqueror depends on, K3b, and Kate. I can't figure out how to ge
<matthew> my ati card works, but a lot of features are dead, like tv-in, tv-out 3d acceleration, openGL, etc
<SnDPhoenix> dsmith: you could run Everest and check what card you have
<dsmith_> I know what everest is
<dsmith_> I am not home though
<dsmith_> one sec
<BluesKaj> There are some fglrx open source drivers for ATI cards at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<SnDPhoenix> oh
<SnDPhoenix> i tried the fglrx but it didnt work
<dsmith_> did you mean liux drivers or windows?
<matthew> BluesKaj, yeah, but that doesn't cover my card...it's too old...rage 128 pro
<BluesKaj> bummer, matthew
<BluesKaj> :(
<matthew> BluesKaj, yeah, I know...I spent 6 hours on here last week with a super guy (genii) who helped me...but nothing worked. Bleagh
<SnDPhoenix> hey misc question, what do you think is better, nvidia's 8800xt or their older, more supported 7800xt?
<dsmith_> i dont know, I want top replace the ATI card that I have though
<dsmith_> I was looking at the 7800
<ikonia> the later cards are obviously better
<ikonia> driver support will probably lag a little
<SnDPhoenix> yeah, the 8800xt just came out so there is barely any support
<dsmith_> the one I have in my dell is  ATI 128MB PCI-Express x16
<dsmith_> thats all I remember
<SnDPhoenix> also is the 8800xt used in the ps3?
<Sanne> phobiac: when you remove something other programs depend on, they would be removed also. What are you trying to uninstall?
<Sanne> phobiac: disregard, I misread
<phobiac> Sanne: It happens whenever I use apt-get in the command line for installing and uninstalling
<phobiac> Oh okay
<Sanne> phobiac: that's nasty. I'm sorry I don't knwo about autoremove.
<dsmith_> i believe the card I have in my dell pc is a X600SE
<phobiac> Sanne: It's really annoying. I'm trying to find info on it with google but the most I've found it sounds like a feature aptitude has, but none of those were installing with aptitude.
<phobiac> It's even trying to get rid of adept. :(
<dsmith_> ouch
<Sanne> phobiac: yeah, sounds like aptitude to me. Weird. Somehow you should be able to check what packages are set to autoremove and reset those flags, one would think.
<phobiac> I think the command line is trying to tell me it doesn't like gui.
<phobiac> Sanne: I thought so too. I wish I could find some way to disable this.
<dsmith_> well like I tell everyone, make weekly snapshots of your linux install, so if something goes amiss. You can fix it
<SnDPhoenix> omg, i just noticed, with the alt cd oj kubuntu, the installer is text based right, BUT is it done through terminal, because i am not very good with terminal.
<davidm_> howdy all!
<SnDPhoenix> hey
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: its ncurses based
<ikonia> (menu driven)
<Sanne> SnDPhoenix: have no fear, you can read, and type, it's not really hard. Just take your time.
<SnDPhoenix> ah ok
<ikonia> I did suggest that a few lines up
<davidm_> I have a simple question, for others at least. :)
<ikonia> install using the alt
<ikonia> then fix your system once its installed
<davidm_> Any takers?
<davidm_> I'll go ahead and ask.
<ikonia> davidm_: ask
<davidm_> I had a Debian install that got screwed up. backpotrts and whatnto screwed up the GUI. I now have a Kubuntu install andf want to access all the data files on the previous install. Bios is ok. What do i type in Konquerer to change drives.
<davidm_> Hard drives are jumpered right.
<Sanne> phobiac: does 'dpkg -l kate' tell you something suspicious?
<ikonia> what has the bios got to do with it ?
<ikonia> you need to mount the partition
<ikonia> that your old debian install was on
<davidm_> BIOS shows both hard drives.
<ikonia> then just browse the file system
<davidm_> old Debian install is 2nd drive.
<davidm_> master drive is Kubuntu
<phobiac> Sanne: Yeah, it does
<ikonia> mount the second drive
<ikonia> then browse the file system
<Sanne> phobiac: what's the last line it prints?
<davidm_> I am at a loss to what to type. //? HDB?
<phobiac> =============
<phobiac> ii  kate           3.5.5-0ubuntu3 advanced text editor for KDE
<davidm_> HDA is the master
<ikonia> davidm_: "mount"
<ikonia> or "man mount"
<phobiac> This part is odd though
<phobiac> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<phobiac> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<SnDPhoenix> hey while i install my kubuntu, i have to mount my swap and /usr and /root, well do i need to moun tmy windows partition, or should i leave it alone?
<Sanne> phobiac: no, that seems ok, just like mine. So it doesn't seem to be dpkg's issue.
<davidm_> mount what?
<davidm_> mount hdb?
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: you won't need to mount /usr and /root - the installer should do that, (why have /root on a seperate partition"
<ikonia> davidm_: mount the second disk
<davidm_> I am in Konguerer with a / in the URL line.
<ikonia> you can't do it from knoqueror
<ikonia> you need to mount it
<phobiac> It seems like an issue of using aptitude to install a package, then when that or a related in any way package gets removed all related packages get marked for "autoremove"ing in apt-get.
<ikonia> then browser the file system in konqueror
<davidm_> yah, easy enough to say, but the specifics I dont know.
<Sanne> phobiac: can you paste the output of 'apt-cache policy kate' to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<ikonia> davidm_: man mount
<davidm_> man mount
<davidm_> In a terminal?
<ikonia> yes
<dsmith_> hmmmm for some reason I cannot install automatix2
<phobiac> Sanne: I think I might have found the issue. Apparently just letting them remove and then installing the packages again should leave the system okay.
<phobiac> However I have to double-check and make sure the packages it wants to remove aren't important to the system working. :D
<Sanne> phobiac: I think so too. So we guess it has to do with some installations through aptitude, huh?
<davidm_> Oh i see, So Just plugging in the hard drive and booting isnt enough
<Sanne> phobiac: if you want, you can paste the list of packages to remove to the pastebin, I can look.
<ikonia> davidm_: thats right
<davidm_> great
<phobiac> Sanne: I might have installed something with aptitude and forgotten I did...although I have no idea what I installed with it that is connected to all these packages.
<phobiac> Sanne: I'll do that, thank you for the help.
<davidm_> While I have been pushing linux on strangers in the grocery line for years. Stupid little things like this I hate
<ikonia> nothing stupid about it
<Sanne> phobiac: I *guess* I heard that aptitude has a log of installations, but I won't know exactly.
<julle_> !compile
<SnDPhoenix> hey, while my kubuntu is being dled i cant try it out yet, but has anyone here used WINE?
<ikonia> yes I have used wine
<SnDPhoenix> does it work for EVERY windows app, or only most apps
<davidm_> yes stupid. I should be able to add a secondary drive, make sure the bios is good, and then boot up and access the files without jumping though hoops
<ikonia> no just some
<SnDPhoenix> damn
<Sanne> phobiac: you could try to look in /var/log
<ikonia> 1 command is not jumping through hoops
<ikonia> in the same way you have to assign a drive letter in windows
<davidm_> Incorrect, you don't need to add a drive letter in windows. It will do so automatically, you CAN change it if you want.
<ikonia> not in all cases
<phobiac> Sanne: IT's a long list but here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37662/
<bgsteffens> eh lol
<Sanne> phobiac: I'll check it, sec.
<ikonia> 1 command is hardley jumping through hoops
<bgsteffens> unless that command is
<bgsteffens> sudo jump through --hoop
<ikonia> and more often than not ubuntu will see the disk and put it under the places tab
<SnDPhoenix> actually you mean, partition not drive
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: no - I mean drive
<davidm_> Well, if you don't know the command it is.
<davidm_> And does mounting it work once or do i need to edit some ety file?
<SnDPhoenix> do you mean the drives you acces when you goto my computer, if so those are partitions
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: we are not talking about windows
<ikonia> davidm_: thats the same in any os, and as I said most of the time ubuntu will do it for you
<Sanne> phobiac: oh... that looks like most of the kubuntu desktop. I wouldn't dare to let all those be removed, to be honest. Do you still have the package kubuntu-desktop installed?
<phobiac> Sanne: No, that's uninstalled.
<Sanne> phobiac: aha!
<phobiac> Install it?
<SnDPhoenix> wtf, you mean you can uninstall your desktop?
<Sanne> phobiac: maybe... that's the problem. kubuntu-desktop is a meta package that has all the desktop packages as dependencies. If it were installed with aptitude, and then uninstalled, all the dependencies might get removed also. So yes, I would install it.
<Dr_willis> what 'is' a desktop.. its just another group of programs
<Dr_willis> :)
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: its just a package name
<Dr_willis> 'the zen of linux'
<phobiac> Sanne: I'll try that
<SnDPhoenix> sheesh, i should just stfu, i keep thinking of windows
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> 'this is not your grandmothers OS'
<SnDPhoenix> lol
<crimson> i followed the upgrade directions in the topic link, but i'm still 6.06. any insight?
<davidm_> Well thanks for the tip. Guess Ill log out and read th man file. So much for using irc....
<phobiac> Dr_willis: My grandmother worked at IBM
<ikonia> davidm_: why the sarcasm ?
<ikonia> I told you the command ?
<davidm_> mount hdb?>
<SnDPhoenix> maybelol, phobiac
<SnDPhoenix> wtf
<ikonia> ?
<SnDPhoenix> a maybe posted in my post
<davidm_> the dsecond drive is B I think, but that doesnt do anything
<ikonia> read the man page
<Dr_willis> time to do some reading up on Linux FUNdamentals. :)
<ikonia> then you'll understand how mount works
<Fleebailey33> i must of booted kubuntu dapper a good 30 times because it failed to initilized either network or hardware driver. related im assuming.
<phobiac> Sanne: Hmmm, now apt-get autoremove still trys to get me to uninstall some packages, but not nearly as many.
<Sanne> Dr_willis: grandmother is not a synonym for "challenged computer user".
<Fleebailey33> how do i future prevent this?
<davidm_> yah, Ill switch back to my winders system for now.
<Dr_willis> a hard drive would be like 'hda1, hdb1, hdb4, and so on'
<SnDPhoenix> theres nothing fun about linux, its all work
<crimson> until you make it work for you
<Dr_willis> SnDPhoenix,  You are confused. :)
<Sanne> phobiac: how do you try to install it? with apt-get?
<ikonia> Dr_willis: I didn't know you where a kubuntu user
<Dr_willis> I use everything and anything. :)
<davidm_> ecit
<davidm_> exit
<crimson> gotta do a slash before exit
<Dr_willis> heh
<SnDPhoenix> lol
<Dr_willis> slash exit
<ikonia> I love it when people try to guilt people into help
<Dr_willis> dident work..
<ikonia> "please help
<ikonia> "read the man page"
<crimson> or quit
<ikonia> "I guess i'll go back to windows then......"
<phobiac> Sanne: I used adept to install the kubuntu-desktop package. However now apt-get in the command line doesn't try to make me get rid of some of the more important looking packages. They are mostly lib's that seem to be connected with gnome. I used to have gnome before switching to kde, this might be part of the problem.
<SnDPhoenix> whats wrong with viruses, other than a few bsods, spyware and adware to worry about along with all of the crashes, windows is a beautiful OS
<SnDPhoenix> *windows
<RoKFiT> when can kubuntu-ers expect a new sound kernel?
<ikonia> sound kernel ?
<RoKFiT> sound driver
<ikonia> depends what driver you're looking for
<Dr_willis> 'locked out themableity to force 'brand recgonition' is good'
<Sanne> phobiac: hmmm, then you could try to also (re?)install ubuntu-desktop. Maybe then you won't have to uninstall anything.
<phobiac> SnDPhoenix: You forget the limits on what you can do with your own OS, and the spyware that comes with the system.
<RoKFiT> NVidia CK804
<ikonia> no idea, its an nvidia driver
<SnDPhoenix> i was being sarcastic phobiac
<ikonia> check it out at nvidia.com
* Ropechoborra AGrr!! otra baja de tension 
<phobiac> Sanne: The packages look safe to remove, I'll just keep a list of them in case I have issues in the future.
<dsmith_> how do I change permissions toa external usb drive?
<phobiac> SnD: So was I :P
<dsmith_> and make them stick?
<SnDPhoenix> lol
<ikonia> dsmith_: I though you'd gone back to windows
<ikonia> dsmith_: udev rules
<Sanne> phobiac: shouldn't I have a look first?
<dsmith_> no
<phobiac> Although those are real issues I have with the Os..
<ikonia> you exited going back to windows.....
<phobiac> I'll stick them in pastebin Sanne
<ikonia> ooh no, that was david
<dsmith_> im on my kubuntu laptop
<ikonia> sorry dsmith_my mistake
<ikonia> dsmith_: udev rules
<Sanne> phobiac: ok
<ikonia> that will change the device permissions
<ikonia> file system permissions handled by chown
<ikonia> or chmod
<phobiac> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37664/
<SnDPhoenix> hmm, one thing i do like better about windows, the support for games,(im a gamer) and all the apps out there, (im a software junkie)
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: games, well unlucky. App, there are tons of applications on linux
<crimson> theres a lot of apps for linux
<SnDPhoenix> yes, but not the apps i "like"
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, I'll agree with you on the games, but linux excells at software...except for antivirus, I think windows has more options there
<dsmith_> i have installed vmware player and workstation on this machine
<crimson> thats because you don't know these apps
<dsmith_> and installed xp and win2003
<larson9999> no tv here so i'm using a tv tuner.  the problem is the sound makes a humming sound :(
<SnDPhoenix> for example, i cant use Adobe Photoshop on linux
<Agent_bob> how to force udev=0 ?
<SnDPhoenix> i have to use the GIMP
<crimson> but you can use GIMP
<RoKFiT> ikonia: are there nvidia sound drivers in the repos?
<max_> when i try to start Add/Remove Programs it says <Another process is using the packaging system database> but i dont have another going, or adept or anything lie that
<ikonia> not that I'm aware of
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: photoshop is closed source
<ikonia> only a few closed source applications exist
<RoKFiT> then how do i get rid of this popping?
<ikonia> if you don't want that, don't use linux
<Agent_bob> crimson any way to totally remove all udev from ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: thats a massive task
<crimson> im not an admin
<ikonia> use MakeDev
<matthew> ikonia, you're not helping
<crimson> im here for help too
<SnDPhoenix> i know, but i cant use it on linux, wish that WINE, supports photoshop (does it)
<ikonia> then disable udev
<matthew> rofkit, what popping?
<phobiac> Using GIMP for me is like falling off a cliff in a truckbed full of nails. I guess I'm just too lazy to learn how to use it properly though.
<matthew> I'll help you
<max_> SnDPhoenix: wine does support it
<ikonia> - I'd just disable udev rather then remove it
<ikonia> matthew: how - in what way am I not helping
<ikonia> I've explained tons ?
<Agent_bob> crimson oh.   ok what is your question   if it's not already answered ?
<matthew> ikonia, to me, it doesn't look like "If you don't like it, leave it" is help to rofkit
<Sanne> phobiac: the *-dev packages are safe to remove, those are development headers needed to compile stuff, but not essential to the system. The rest seem to be gnome related, but some I don't know. libgdl, for example. But if you are unsure, look them up at packages.ubuntu.com.
<SnDPhoenix> oh sweet, then i can use photoshop on likux :), @phobiac, you think GIMP is hard, try photoshop
<ikonia> that wasn't to rofkit
<matthew> ok, my bad
<ikonia> that was to SnDPhoenix who was complaining about a lack of closed source applications on linux
<matthew> Rofkit, what can I help you with?
<Agent_bob> ikonia massive ?
<matthew> ikonia, I'm sorry.
<ikonia> the sound drivers, I said I have no idea about them being in the repo
<ikonia> matthew: no problem
<phobiac> Sanne: Thanks for all your help. I'll look up the ones I can't tell are gnome related.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: yes, removing udev is quite a complex process
<ikonia> I'd disable it, and use MakeDEV
<ikonia> however, I wouldn't actually do that
<ikonia> because udev is the future
<Agent_bob> ikonia is there no switch for the kernel ?
<ikonia> so stick with it
<ikonia> Agent_bob: no
<ikonia> udev starts at boot time
<max_> when i try to start Add/Remove Programs it says <Another process is using the packaging system database> but i dont have another going, or adept or anything like that, anyone know how to fix this
<phobiac> SnD: I'm used to Paint Shop Pro though, so that could be part of the problem.
<ikonia> max_: did you do sudo
<ikonia> before the command
<max_> ikonia: im not in a terminal, im using the "Add/Remove Programs" in the K Menu
<Sanne> phobiac: I just found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/69148 and this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptAutoRemove. Reading now.
<Agent_bob> ikonia yes i know that.   with devfs there was devfs=nomount    do you mean they didn't include anything like that at all for disabling it ?
<ikonia> Hmmmm not sure, 'm not big with kde
<ikonia> Agent_bob: no, not really
<SnDPhoenix> you like gnome better?
<ikonia> i know what you're after but it doesn't really exist
<Agent_bob> hmmm then i guess i'll make a new kernel.
<ikonia> as its not like udev/devfs comparisions
<dsmith_> ok i am in udev rules.d
<ikonia> Agent_bob: how come remove udev ?
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: not really
<Sanne> phobiac: "There is a new apt-mark utility available as well. It can be used to "markauto" or "unmarkauto" packages. This functionality can also be found in the latest synaptic."
<Agent_bob> cause i dont want it.   it's too much trubble.
<dsmith_> i done se anything in the folders where it mentions my usb drive
<ikonia> really, its always worked like a swiss clock for me
<ikonia> what sort of problems
<Agent_bob> static devices work much smoother for me.
<ikonia> fair enough
<ikonia> dsmith_: usb are treated like a scsi device
<Agent_bob> thanks all.   back later.
<ikonia> dsmith_: is this a file system or device permission issue
<dsmith_> hmmm both?
<dsmith_> ok..
<ikonia> dsmith_: are you sure
<phobiac> Sanne: I'll keep that in mind next time autoremove does this to me if it ever does. Hopefully that will fix the issue in the future.
<ikonia> whats the actual problem
<dsmith_> i cannot save to my usb device
<phobiac> For now autoremove doesn't want to remove anything. Which is good. :)
<dsmith_> lol phobiac
<notech> dsmith_: can you read it?
<dsmith_> sure
<dsmith_> yes I can read it
<ikonia> ok - so its not device issues
<ikonia> its just file system issues
<Sanne> phobiac: Ok. This is indeed a documentation bug also reported in launchapd. Good to know. Good luck to you! :)
<dsmith_> ok ikonia
<notech> dsmith_: what file system is on it?
<dsmith_> the usb drive?
<dsmith_> fat
<ikonia> where is it mounted ?
<phobiac> Ha, you guys might get a kick out of this if you haven't already seen it. http://grox.net/doc/unix/unix_shell_humor.html
<ikonia>  /media ?
<notech> sounds like it was mounted reado only, or root access only
<ikonia> notech: agreed
<linx-> not sure whether this can be answered here, but i have a problem with X.org.. my windows are being redrawn very slowly (for instance during window dragging, resizing).. also when a chat roll would get too long new messages would create a visible lag in the redrawing of chat roll
<dsmith_> yes /media
<phobiac> Sanne: Thanks again for all the help.
<Sanne> phobiac: you're welcome
<ikonia> linx-: what video card and xorg driver are you using
<notech> dsmith_: can you write to it as root or sudo?
<ikonia> dsmith_: can you put the output of "mount" and ls -la /media into a pastebin please
<linx-> ikonia: onboard video chip.. sec
<dsmith_> i have to go now, but I will try that when I get back
* ikonia wonders why people start asking a question when they have to go 2 seconds later
<dsmith_> it was ~4 mins
<dsmith_> :P
<Dr_willis> Linux Basics Worked for me!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Fleebailey33> why do people seem to only ask about video cards in a kubuntu channel?
<Dr_willis> Linux BootCamp for all you slackers!
<SnDPhoenix> geez, how long you guys been using linux? i dont know 90% of what you guys are saying.
<Dr_willis> heh
<Fleebailey33> #kubuntuvideocardsforloosers
<Dr_willis> SnDPhoenix,  thats what 'reading' is all about. :)
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, I think that we all know a little bit, but about different things
<Dr_willis> what i dont know... i know how to go 'learn' :)
<SnDPhoenix> yeah, guess ill have to use linux for a while, although i have the tendency to go back to windows
<Fleebailey33> should i restart after edgy dist-upgrade from dapper?
<ikonia> oooh yes
<Fleebailey33> or can i just log out log back in
<Fleebailey33> or neither ?
<ikonia> reboot
<ikonia> new kenel
<Fleebailey33> for a while at least
<ikonia> kernel
<Fleebailey33> i figured
<ikonia> amongst other thing
* Fleebailey33 sighs
<SnDPhoenix> how can i stop myself from going back to windows :(
<Fleebailey33> dual boot
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: don't stop youself
<ikonia> if you like it better, use it
<ikonia> there is no shame in it
<ikonia> it doesn't make you "leet" using linux
<phobiac> SnD: What's the biggest issue you have with Linux? Gaming?
<Dr_willis> Games are for the Weak.
<linx-> ikonia: 'integrated graphics' (according to moth board manufacteror) and X11 (vesa driver)
<Fleebailey33> ikonia: im having trouble with network at startup
<Fleebailey33> any ideas?
<SnDPhoenix> yes, but i want to use linux, i am tired of all these fucking crashes, and error, and having to use 3 security apps to keep me safe
<Fleebailey33> cant configure network at startup in dapper
<ikonia> linuxwizard: need more detail than that
<fnord5> gameing works fine for me
<Fleebailey33> in edgy will it be better?
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: language please
<ikonia> Fleebailey33: need more details
<SnDPhoenix> oh, sorry
<Fleebailey33> thats why im afriad to restart
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, I would use windows, but use linux as a side project until you get the hang of it!
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: linux will crash just as much if you can't use it
<SnDPhoenix> true, i thought the same thing
<Fleebailey33> it hangs at config network
<ikonia> most crashes are down to users not being able to use the OS
<phobiac> SnD: I've never used it, but apparently the majority of windows-only games can be run well with cedega.
<Fleebailey33> 98% of the time
<Dr_willis> if you cant use it... heh ...
<ikonia> so don't blame the OS  - learn to use the OS
<phobiac> I think it's spelt cedega anyway..
<Fleebailey33> this is the 2%
<SnDPhoenix> whats cedega
<fnord5> cedaga and wine works awsome
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: don't look at it yet
<Dr_willis> !cedega
<ikonia> forget you saw that
<Ubotwo> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<phobiac> It's like wine, but for gaming.
<phobiac> ^
* ikonia waves his hand like a jedi 
<ikonia> you don't need to kno about cedaga
<SnDPhoenix> ahh, ok, lol, maybe it will run bf2142
<Fleebailey33> ikonia: i know we just talked talked about this but brb
<Fleebailey33> its chancucka
<Fleebailey33> got to light candles
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: use windows
<SnDPhoenix> wtf! lol, dont you mean hanakuh
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: any chance you can watch the language
<ikonia> I don't need to see "fuck" or "wtf" every other line
<SnDPhoenix> what did i say?
<fnord5> i suck at linux but its all i run
<phobiac> SnD: The only issue you might have with Linux is setting up your video card properly. I know mine wasn't too much fun to get working when I ventured into setting up Xgl with beryl
<Fleebailey33> ikonia: back
<SnDPhoenix> well w t f isnt a "bad" word
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: - it is
<ikonia> please don't use it
<SnDPhoenix> ok, ill stop
<ikonia> I don't need to see it every other line from you
<Dr_willis> Xgl/Beryl is very much expermental...  so thats not a good example. heh
<sorush21> hi automount is not working on my comouter..
<phobiac> Dr_willis: Yeah but my video card wasn't working at all when it came to 3d before that.
<sorush21> computer
<ikonia> sorush21: details please
<phobiac> It's fun have Xgl/Beryl now though...although my laptop's fan running constantly gets annoying.
<phobiac> fun to have*
<SnDPhoenix> ohh, wow, hooray, i just lost all my active tabs in FF, (sarcasm)
<larson9999> don't eat the beef tacos before the chicken
<larson9999> the other way around
<SnDPhoenix> who eats chicken tacos?
<phobiac> SnD: If you want any one reason to see why linux can be worth it, Xgl with Beryl is that. Assuming you have a new enough computer to handle it.
* ikonia again waves his hand like a jedi
<Dr_willis> 'eye candy - always a good reason'
<ikonia> you don't need to see compiz
<SnDPhoenix> what is Xgl Beryl
<phobiac> !Xgl
<Ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<phobiac> !Beryl
<Ubotwo> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Dr_willis> Fancy desktop effects...
* ikonia waves his handy crazy
<ikonia> ignore those links
<Dr_willis> heh
<larson9999> heck, there are tons of reasons linux is worth it.  eye candy is at the bottom of my list
<Dr_willis> larson9999,  i agree there
<ikonia> Dr_willis: do you linger in apache ?
<SnDPhoenix> yeah, it seems security should be 1st priority
<phobiac> However eyecandy is always a good way to invite people into the linux world.
<Dr_willis> I got my Linux MythTV box set up now.
<Dr_willis> ikonia,  nope.
<SnDPhoenix> i did
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: you did what ?
<Dr_willis> Invite them for the wrong reasons.. :) Like all the girls standing outside strip joints...
<ikonia> Dr_willis: I have you confused with someone else - sorry
<SnDPhoenix> use apache
<ikonia> I didn't ask if anyone used it
<phobiac> SnD: Try googling xgl for some video's if you want to see what it's capable of.
* ikonia waves his hand like a jedi
<ikonia> compiz is not for you
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, or search youtube for them as well
<ikonia> get your video card working first
<SnDPhoenix> or i could just check youtube
<ikonia> learn the basics
<ikonia> don't look at cool stuff until you can use it basiclly first
<SnDPhoenix> i will, but then im jumping into action
<ikonia> as you'll only try to jump the gun
<max_> !crossover
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that, and package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<phobiac> Dr_willis: You have to remember, most people who have used windows for most of their computer life don't care too much about security or the things we do. Show them something shiny and cool and they'll get interested.
* ikonia knows SnDPhoenix will be in here tommorow "I want to get xgl working"
<SnDPhoenix> so is Xgl like the like the linux version of windowblinds?
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  i dont want to get them interested for those reasons...
<Dr_willis> SnDPhoenix,  windowblinds is just a hack/gimmic. :)
<larson9999> Dr_willis: i want strip joints girls inviting me in for the 'wrong' reason.
<Dr_willis> larson9999,  yea! darn them!
<SnDPhoenix> so larson999 can talk like that but i cant say w_t_f
<Dr_willis> theres several Live cd's out that show off the XGL/Beryl Features
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: larson9999 isn't using offensive language
<ikonia> that I've seen
* Dr_willis is offended by the lack of offense.
<SnDPhoenix> oh no, hes just being sexual
<larson9999> i have my moments
<Fleebailey33> Setting up initramfs-tools (0.69ubuntu20) ...
<Fleebailey33> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<Fleebailey33> cp: cannot stat `/etc/udev/rules.d/65-persistent-storage.rules': No such file or directory
<phobiac> Dr_willis: Ah but eyecandy is a good way to "trick" people into using a safer OS like Linux.
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: just deal with it, I was fed up of seeing offensive language every other line of you, so I asked you to stop
<Fleebailey33> will that be a problem
<ikonia> thats all
<Fleebailey33> in upgrading to edgy?
<SnDPhoenix> i know, im fine with it, have i said anything else
<fnord5> been trying to get my xgl stuff working for a few days
<Fleebailey33> sorry i didn't mean to copy that much
<fnord5> what is beryl exactly?
<ikonia> yes, you've just been bitching that someone else is not getting told off
<Dr_willis> I find it easier to do a reinstall - then upgrade
<SnDPhoenix> oh no, you cant get Xgl, omg, i wonder what im gonna think when i see it
<ikonia> Fleebailey33: looks like your initrd is out of sync with your kernel
<phobiac> fnord5: As far as I know it's like compiz, but a replacement for it.
<Fleebailey33> how bad?
<Fleebailey33> will it boot?
<ikonia> fnord5: it is a fork of compiz
<ikonia> so to speak
<SnDPhoenix> !compiz
<Ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ikonia> Fleebailey33: depends if your system needs anything out of initrd
<ikonia> but it probably will
<ikonia> will boot that is
<Fleebailey33> im dual booting btw
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> windows doesn't effect linux booting
<SnDPhoenix> hey is xgl part of compiz or is it seperate
<Fleebailey33> contrary
<ikonia> seperate
<Fleebailey33> long story
<fnord5> !compiz
<Ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ikonia> we've just seen that link 3 times in under aminute
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: you posted the link - read it
<phobiac> Ikonia: A fresh install of windows can mess with grub though.
<ikonia> phobiac: totally
<ikonia> but he's got grub - its the init scripts that are hanging
<larson9999> i guess when i do give it a try, i'll pick beryl for this reason: Uses flat file backend instead of gconf meaning almost no gnome dependency.
<ikonia> windows can't touch them
<fnord5> what kind of eyecandy dosent use xgl?
<max_> AIGLX
<ikonia> fnord5: loads of options
<SnDPhoenix> doesnt that only happen if you install windows after linux
<ikonia> none as adance
<phobiac> SnD: Yeah
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: what does ?
<SnDPhoenix> screw with grub
<ikonia> yes we know that
<Dr_willis> !grub
<Ubotwo> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SnDPhoenix> i know what grub is
<SnDPhoenix> btw i just use acronis os selector, it is "prettier"
<fnord5> an ubot google stuff?
<fnord5> can ubot*
<max_> SnDPhoenix: whats your problem with grub? i recently had problems with it
<Agent_bob> hmmm i got it to work.   strange tho  as was pointed out udev is still in the kernel and according to cat /proc/mounts is still mounted "udev /dev tmpfs rw 0 0
<SnDPhoenix> i dont have probs with grub
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: well thats going to mess up
<Agent_bob> but when i look in /dev it's the static device nodes.
<ikonia> if you don't use grub for booting ubuntu updates will mess up
<SnDPhoenix> really, it didnt before
<ikonia> should do, if grub does a kernel update
<ikonia> oops if ubuntu does a kernel update
<Agent_bob> ikonia mess up ?
<sorush21> details.. whell I put my cd into the drive and I can't see any popups
<SnDPhoenix> so kubuntu's safe, it should be because updates worked for me
<Agent_bob> or just not default to the new kernel ?
<ikonia> yes, if you're not using grub and ubuntu does an update, its not going ot know how to update the menu.lst
<ikonia> or the lilo.conf
<SnDPhoenix> @sorush did you boot from the disc
<ikonia> unless ubuntu has a acronis package
<SnDPhoenix> i had to seperately install it so no, it is included with ubuntu
<ikonia> be careful doing kernel updates
<sorush21> SnDPhoenix: no not really
<sorush21> how do you mean?
<Fleebailey33> well that was an easy reboot of edgy
<Fleebailey33> booth kernal showed up in grub...hmm
<SnDPhoenix> doesnt ubuntu and kubuntu include an uodater that updates for you
<SnDPhoenix> like Vista
<ikonia> yes, but only packages it knows about
<ikonia> and it doesn't know about acronis
<ikonia> so it won't update it with new kerneles
<Agent_bob> i am forced to use lilo here because of hardware usage   and you are correct one must update lilo if they want a new kernel to boot.  but there is no or very little danger that the system wont boot unless the new kernel uses the exact name of the existing kernel   which it shouldn't.
<SnDPhoenix> damn, well is it even worth updating the kernel
<ikonia> yes, very much so
<Dr_willis> SnDPhoenix,  the apt packaging system does all the updates
<delight> I
<ikonia> more so as you made the bold statment that "security is your primary reason for using linux"
<delight> I've got a kubuntu edgy system that i checked with nmap ... and i found 904/tcp  open  unknown <<< can somebody tell me what that service might be running on port 904
<SnDPhoenix> hmm, Willis said that the apt packaging does it for me
<Dr_willis> go read up on apt-get and the other tools...
<ikonia> it will, but if it doesn't know about your boot loader - it won't update it
<SnDPhoenix> maybe i could tell it about acronis somehow
<Agent_bob> hmmm Q if security is preiminant then shouldn't one be using an se kernel   and if so the updates are less frequent are they not ?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: very true if its a real issue, rather than someone making random statments
<SnDPhoenix> so kernel updates security, not really functionallity
<ikonia> both
* Agent_bob states /dev/random | cron
<angasule> what ftp server works out of the box? I just want to share a couple of files with ftp and nothing seems to even *start*
<SnDPhoenix> hey, dumb q
<SnDPhoenix> s it true that there is NO virus fo linux, surely someone has to be able to create a virus or script or something.
<ikonia> there are virus
<ikonia> just not as many and not as easy to infect
<Dr_willis> Google knows all...
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, there are, but they are very hard to successfully install
<SnDPhoenix> why though?
<phobiac> angasule: I think there's an easy way to set up a temporary ftp server with kubuntu.
<phobiac> Let me look into it real quick.
<angasule> phobiac: how?
<ikonia> why what ?
<angasule> phobiac: thanks
<Agent_bob> it's been a while but the last time i checked there were 5 known virii that would/could infect native linux
<SnDPhoenix> does everything require user attention, so you could easily deny a virus from running or something like that
<ikonia> there are more, but they are directed differently
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, in order to be installed, the user must be aware of it, I think...
<SnDPhoenix> yeah, like requires attention
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, yup
<ikonia> matthew: thats true, but there are a few virus that are initiated from say a mail inject for sendmail (as an example)
<angasule> proftp tries to use ipv6 for some stupid reason
<ikonia> thats not really a linux specific but as sendmail is common on a unix based OS,
<SnDPhoenix> whereas on windows if you run something, process can start running in the background and automatically
<ikonia> well you know where I'm going
<matthew> ikonia, yeah, I'm not well versed on those, so I didn't mention them.
<pacman__> is there an equalizer I can download?  The one on VLC sucks
<ikonia> I've only delt with a few
<SnDPhoenix> viruses?
<ikonia> most things like sendmail will be well maintained
<Dr_willis> SnDPhoenix,  things ran by the user,, run at user level priviliges.. thus preventing them from doing specific things.
<phobiac> angasule: I've no idea how to properly use it, but there's an applet you can add to your kde toolbar that is called "Public File Server"
<phobiac> !Public file server
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that, and package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<matthew> ikonia, I've never ever got a virus using linux...
<ikonia> I've never had one on any os
<SnDPhoenix> so im guessing you should never run as root right?
<Dr_willis> the only Linux viruses ive seen are just 'proof of concepts'
<ikonia> I have seen some boxes attacked though
<Dr_willis> !root
<Ubotwo> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SnDPhoenix> why keep typin !whateverisay
<Agent_bob> SnDPhoenix that's the *buntu creed
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: you did it !
<SnDPhoenix> do Dr did
<ikonia> and he's showing you the command that prevents things from being run as root
<pacman__> anyone?
<ikonia> you can read up on it from the link
<Agent_bob> ikonia ?
<ikonia> pacman: what ?
<SnDPhoenix> yeah i know, sudo runs as root
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, because when you precede anything with a !, ubotu will provide info on it.
<phobiac> angasule: That help you any?
<pacman> anyone know an equalizer that I can download?  The one on VLC sucks
<Agent_bob> <ikonia> and he's showing you the command that prevents things from being run as root <<< ?   talking about sudo ?
<SnDPhoenix> i know, i meant why does everybody take everything i say and show me what it means
<ikonia> yeah, bad wording
<andy__> is this a good place to ask a packages question?
<Agent_bob> hehhe ok.
<matthew> andy__, go for it
<ikonia> SnDPhoenix: because you give that impression
<andy__> i need the "libjvm.so" library
<ikonia> JVM
<ikonia> java Virtual Machine
<matthew> andy__, ok...have you tried the repositories?
<SnDPhoenix> yeah, im not proficiant with linux, but i still know some things
<andy__> i searched packages.ubuntu.com ...
<phobiac> Oh god java, I can't even get that set up properly. :(
<matthew> It's easier to assume that people know nothing. It's easier to teach them that way.
<andy__> the result said sun-java5-bin or j2re1.4
<SnDPhoenix> i guess so matthew
<Dr_willis> You learn more by reading, then by chatting.
<mikes1> Anyone help me with a "passphrase" issue?
<andy__> however, these packages are not available to me
<Agent_bob> SnDPhoenix root jr.   is the ubuntu way.
<matthew> andy__, h/o
<Dr_willis> plus those links have a LOT of extra info.
<andy__> how do i search for repositories for the packages i need?
<SnDPhoenix> yeah i guess so, just forget what i said
<ikonia> andy__: apt-cache search $name
<matthew> andy__, sudo apt-cache search name_of_package
<Agent_bob> SnDPhoenix as to what matthew said.  this channel sees more know nothings than the average linux support channel  therefore people that hang out here develope the attitude that everyone that asks a question is totally ignorant.
<angasule> phobiac: I found a config utility for proftpd, but when I try to add a user, it says it exists, when I try to modify it, it says it doesn't...
<matthew> andy__, to install, do this: sudo apt-get install libjvm.so
<matthew> Agent_bob, I'm not dissing on anyone, but it helps in the process, speeds it up.
<Dr_willis> after seeing  1000 questions  like  'how do i edit a file'   - one tends to get biased.. :)
<SnDPhoenix> oh, i dont have linux running yet so i want to find this out before i install linux, in the past i could NEVER get make or makefile to work, why is that, is it different on ubuntu
<matthew> Dr_willis, very true
<phobiac> angasule: I'm not too sure how to help you. :/
<matthew> SnDPhoenix, you need to install make
<angasule> phobiac: solve bug #1
<ikonia> you should never need to "make"
<ikonia> on ubuntu
<Agent_bob> matthew just clarifying the persupposition.
<Dr_willis> SnDPhoenix,  Linux Live cd's are very good for learning stuff. No install needed.
<andy__> apparently none of the repositories in my sources.list contain any repository that has the sun-java5-bin or j2re1.4 package
<phobiac> angasule: I don't know much about proftpd, try it's channel.
<angasule> phobiac: with bug #1 solved, I wouldn't have to use crappy protocols, bah
<matthew> andy__, whoops, sorry...
<ikonia> andy__: you need to enable universe repo's
<ubuntu> yea
<angasule> phobiac: I meant ubuntu's #1 bug ;)
<SnDPhoenix> yes, but when i tried to install alien, i had to make the file first(compile it) but i could never get it to work
<matthew> andy__, did you include all possible repos? (multiverse, universe, etc...)?
<ikonia> from memory its in universe
<phobiac> angasule: Oh the user issue? Once again that's beyond me. Sorry.
<Sanne> andy__: when you found those packages at packages.ubuntu.com, it also said they are in the multiverse repositories. Check if you have enabled them.
<BluesKaj> anyone able to play videos on yahoo ?..using the latest Flashplayer for Linux doesn't work on Ifilm video
<andy__> all the available repos in my sources.list file are enabled
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis and "where is the start button?"   :)
<andy__> therefore, i apparently need to add more respositories?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  yep.. the phrase 'learn to walk befor you try to run' seems to be lost on many people.
<matthew> andy__, not sure about the repos...sorry
<Dr_willis> !java
<Sanne> andy__: then it needs to find those java packages. What does 'apt-cache search sun-java5-bin' say?
<Dr_willis> isent java in the multiverse repo now?
<SnDPhoenix> i actually ran before i walked in real life :P
<ikonia> you try to run and fall at the first step from what i've seen
<matthew> ikonia, be nice.
<matthew> please
<andy__> apt-cache search comes back empty
<SnDPhoenix> lol, which means ppl actually run first, lol
<ikonia> just being honest
<_kuja_> doc, it has been for a rather long while
<SnDPhoenix> he aint being mean
<Jucato> andy__: do you have multiverse enabled?
<andy__> yes, multiverse is enabled
<Agent_bob> andy__ "<matthew> andy__, to install, do this: sudo apt-get install libjvm.so" <<< .so is generally not a package name    try just installing the !jre
<Sanne> andy__: then I guess you need to enable more repositories. Can you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntunl.org?
<Jucato> andy__: can you use pastebin to show the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Jucato> !pastebing | andy__
<Agent_bob> !jre
<Sanne> Jucato: :)
<Jucato> !pastebin | andy__
<Jucato> dang typo... )
<Agent_bob> bot seems to be down
<Jucato> so it seems
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that, and package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
* Dr_willis gives cpr to the bot!
<Ubotwo> andy__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> It worked! its alive!
<SnDPhoenix> lol, no it is dying, so it is crawling real slow
<andy__> other than commercial or security, all repos are: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Jucato> I think Ubotwo had to call ubotu to ask what !pastebin is
<Jucato> andy__: please pastebin the contents of sources.list?
<Agent_bob> Ubotwo jre
<Ubotwo> Agent_bob: Error: "jre" is not a valid command.
<phobiac> Jucato: Like phone a friend on who wants to be a millionare?
<Jucato> heh yeah
<Agent_bob> sun-java5-jre
<phobiac> Who wants to help a million users
<andy__> is there any way to search for repos that contain the package or file that i need?
<_kuja_> apt-cache search
<ablyss> apt-cache search ...
<andy__> perhaps i need to add a repo
<Sanne> andy__: we're about to get it sorted for you, but please pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list, so we can help you.
<Jucato> andy__: for some reason, why don't you want to show us your sources.list so that we could tell you if something is missing or not?
<max_> imhaving a problem, in fire fox all my flash is going ontop of everything else, so i cant see drop down menus, there behind the flash...anyone know how to fix
<SnDPhoenix> well my alt cd is done, hope it works, *crosses fingers*
<andy__> okay, excuse the flood.
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> no flood
<Jucato> andy__: NO!
<Jucato> andy__: pastebin
<Agent_bob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<andy__> pastebin?
<Agent_bob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jucato> andy__:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste your sources.list
<Jucato> don't paste it in here
<Agent_bob> we should have just let him.   it's becomming a bigger flood of explanation.....
<andy__> okay, pasted
<_kuja_> link?
<murchadh_bhaba> Agent_bob, hehe
<Agent_bob> now give the url andy__
<Jucato> then gives us the URL?
<Sanne> andy__: please tell us the url
<andy__> okay, pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37670/
<andy__> kewl
<murchadh_bhaba> Hundreds maimed in the rush to see andy__ 's sources!
<Jucato> andy__: you don't have multiverse enabled
<Agent_bob> murchadh_bhaba :)
<Sanne> andy__: multiverse is only enabled for dapper-backports, not for dapper
<Jucato> or rather, you enabled the wrong multiverse repository
<RoKFiT> libata and NVidia CK804 are both on IRQ 225 which someone in #alsa believed was causing my audio popping, my question is, can I change the IRQ from within Kubuntu, because it looks like I can't within BIOS.
<Jucato> andy__:  this one "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe" should be "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse"
<Jucato> (add "multverse" beside "universe")
<andy__> ok let me try that
<andy__> i tought by just uncommented the line, i was good to go
<RoKFiT> Jucato: can you help me?
* Agent_bob still prefers sed 's/main .*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list     beets three hours of dental work fixing it remotely.
<swim> hey folks
<andy__> so, i have to also add "multiverse" as content?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: not really... I'm not familiar with sound issues
<Sanne> andy__: in line 22, add multiverse after universe
<RoKFiT> is anyone?
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT don't ask me to delve  but i do believe one can pass args such as irq to the module when inserting it.
<RoKFiT> Agent_bob: how would I do this?
<RoKFiT> or where can i get information
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT look into modprobe and/or learn about kernel modules.
<cloakable> andy__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37672/ - you can use my sources.list if you want. It's more compact, and IMO, easier to unserstand.
<Agent_bob> best i can and/or am willing to do for you.
<cloakable> andy__: Replace edgy with dapper, though.
<cloakable> andy__: I completely failed to notice that.
<phobiac> Well, bye all.
<andy__> cloakable: got it; thanks!
<Sanne> phobiac: cu
<andy__> thanks all. updating line 22 with multiverse worked! I got the package!
<andy__> cheers
<Sanne> andy__: congrats :)
<cloakable> Cool
<cloakable> :)
<BluesKaj> how do I copy a file to a Folder using kdesu >...kdesu won't allow me to open a folder to copy to
<BluesKaj> I can open the folder in konq but i can't copy to it without being root
<ablyss> sudo konqueror ./
<Dr_willis> or use the shell.. *ghasp* *Blasphmy*
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I tend to use the shell and run mc as root.. :) for my hard core root file management needs.
<TheMonoTone> is there a sure fire way to get the ati drivers to not show up as using mesa
<TheMonoTone> I've tried aticonfig --initial then aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<TheMonoTone> no luck
<ablyss> Dr_willis: what do you think about edgy's implementation of Dash ?
<ablyss> that's if you use edgy
<BluesKaj> ablyss, sudo konqueror ./   ...what does that do ?
<ablyss> really ticked me off.. you'd think they inform you of this major change befor eyou upgrade.. sure I could read the change log, but still, i didn't expect all my cgi scripts to go nuts after I updraded, but I probably should have expected it, as when I updraded to dapper, the tail shell command was not coded correctly
<ablyss> BluesKaj: it opens konqueror as root
<BluesKaj> in the shell?
<ablyss> the ./ opens it in the currect directory
<ablyss> yes shell
<Jucato> BluesKaj: have you tried opening Konqueror as root?
<gatsby1984> hey- where can i find the barrel wiki?
<BluesKaj> yes , but the problem is that it won't open the folder as root
<Dr_willis> ablyss,  - seen very few problems with it.. much fewer then i expected..
<max_> how do you remove flash 9
<Jucato> BluesKaj: hm.. strange... it should work with any folder, since you'd be running it as root.
<BluesKaj> the folder being  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<fnord__> whats the latest version of cedega?im looking for what to put in here: cedega_[version] .deb
<ablyss> Dr_willis: me either.. other than the latter.. kde has much better bluetooth support in edgy than in dapper
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to add the libflashplayer.so file to  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins as it tells to in the readme
<ablyss> max_: generally you open the web brower and find where the plugin folder is... normally in $HOME/.firefox/plugins or /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<BluesKaj> Jucato ,I'm trying to add the libflashplayer.so file to  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins as it tells to in the readme
<BluesKaj> err as it says to
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  theres some repos that have the flash beta  you an apt-get
<ablyss> BluesKaj: make sure you add it as sudo
<Jucato> BluesKaj: kdesu konqueror doesn't work?
* Jucato can open that folder fine in here...
<Dr_willis> sudo cp libflashplayer.so  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Dr_willis> is easier. :)
<ablyss> the flashplayer installer always worked for me
<Dr_willis> ablyss,  thats what i was thinking also
<Jucato> Dr_willis: true... but that won't "explain" how/why it's not working in the GUI, right?
<Dr_willis> i would have to guess 'BEBKAC"
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> BEBKAC?
<Dr_willis> oope PEBKAC :)
<Jucato> ah :)
<sinpath> how do i close apt-get from konsole?
<Dr_willis> see its infecting everyone! :)
<Jucato> :P
<BluesKaj> ok , got it , thx ...doh ! ...I did that last nite , but my memory fails me ...getting old
<Jucato> apparently, not me (yet)
<ablyss> flashplayer installer is a shell script.. it wont run otherwise unless you use the konqueror 'run shell command'
<Jucato> BluesKaj: how exactly were you trying to open the folder as root?
<BluesKaj> I was mistakenly trying to open it with Kate
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> pebkac!
<Jucato> the Doctor makes a correct diagnosis again )
<Jucato> :)
<Dr_Pebkac> :)
<Jucato> lol
<sinpath> how do i shut off apt-get from konsole?
<Dr_Pebkac> apt-get is a command ya type.. it runs and it exits...
<Dr_Pebkac> shut off? Clarify your statement.
<Jucato> what seems to be the problem?
<sinpath> well when i try to run aadept manager it says apt get is still funning & i cant make systim changes
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | sinpath
<Ubotwo> sinpath: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<parreira> Saudaes a todos...
<sinpath> thank you
<LjL> !pt | parreira
<Ubotwo> parreira: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Dr_Pebkac> Nochos Bel Grande!
<Dr_Pebkac> :)
<Dr_Pebkac> Ricco Swavee
<ablyss> Libre Nacho.. kids movie but good soundtrack
<max_> how do you move somthin in teminal
<max_> terminal
<ablyss> generally 'mv'
<Dr_Pebkac> !bash
<Ubotwo> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<max_> ablyss: how do you tell it where to move it too
<parreira> alguem do sur de minass
<Jucato> max_: mv <file/folder> <target file/folder name>
<ablyss> max_: always good to embed your file and destination in strong quotes e.g., mv "foo bar" "/Documents/example 1/"
<morvok> anyone farmiliar with easyUbuntu?
<ablyss> or either get use to using tab-complete
<Jucato> or use '\' before the spaces....
<Jucato> !easyubuntu | morvok
<Ubotwo> morvok: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago!
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: 23 page physics final is done...
<morvok> jucato: thanks. think I got it though. stupid computers.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll talk to you later though, I'm studying for calculus
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: nice! good luck! :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<Jucato> hm... is there a sudo counterpart of "su - <username>"?
<_kuja_> sudo su - username?
<Jucato> hehe I guess I'll just have to su - username... :)
<_kuja_> Shame that sudo -s behaves differently :(
<root> where is the fire fox plugin directory
<_kuja_> wait, jucato, sudo -i seems like it will do the trick for 'ya
<Jucato> hm... let me try
<BluesKaj> root , usually: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Jucato> sudo -i <username>?
* Jucato hopes root isn't running Konversation as root...
<BluesKaj> root , change yer nick pls ...it's unsafe
<_kuja_> funny
<Jucato> _kuja_: no, it's not funny... and it's not a joke, btw
<BluesKaj> Gents, is it necessary to use clamav or any antivirus on kubuntu ?
<_kuja_> jucato: sudo -u user -i
<_kuja_> ladies and gentleman, root has left the server :O
<Jucato> BluesKaj: only for the sake of people using Windows (files you may have received pass/forward to others may contain viruses)
<Jucato> _kuja_: kool. thanks! :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, i still use a windows partition
<BluesKaj> but I'm running kaspersky on my windows partition
<_kuja_> you're welcome jucato
<Jucato> BluesKaj: well, you're Linux partition/system itself won't need the AV. your Windows partition/system might
<BluesKaj> Kaspersky seems to do the jonb in windows
<BluesKaj> job
<murchadh_bhaba> root, ~/.mozilla
<BluesKaj> BTW , I finally got flash9 beta running in FF
<terry_> i use klamav before opening downloads or executing an unkown file
<BluesKaj> wonder how many linux users have clamav or klamav running
<BluesKaj> %-wise
<terry_> i also use binfmt with wine and samba to connect to another winblows machine
<BluesKaj> yeah, same here , tho I still cant connect from wifes windows pc to this linux box ...for some reason the assigned user and pw don't work
<BluesKaj> Linux to windows NP, Windows parition to wife-Windows NP , but wife -windows to this kubuntu partition , no go :(
<marcelo_> \j roga
<flaccid> BluesKaj: #samba ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<flaccid> they can help you there
<marcelo_> portugues!?
<BluesKaj> yeah, no hurry ...it's not real important , it's just an annoyance i'd like to solve one of these days
<flaccid> BluesKaj: samba in kcontrol is a good gui
<max_> how do you install a .deb in a terminal
<eia768> i just upgraded kubuntu to edgy and it seems to work ok, nice :-)
<flaccid> max_: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<max_> thanks
<marcelo_> install the firefox
<compilerwriter1> What would cause one identity to be inuse even though you have no client online using it?
<Jucato> Dr_Pebkac: are you sane right now, or still handling PEBKAC issues? :)
<gatsby1984> !restricted
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<conn> hi, is it possible to change konqueror's loading animation from the "kubuntu" logo back to the blue "K"?
<compilerwriter> It must have just taken a second for the blasted server to realize I was no longer connected.
<_kuja_> conn, I've never seen the konqueror loading icon :D go to settings->performance and have it preload a copy or two or three, you won't have to see the loading icon anymore!
<compilerwriter> I have been Reading Keir's book on Ubuntu and have read about Sbackup.  Now I want to ask you Kubuntu types if there is anything better offered by KDE?
<Jucato> _kuja_: I think he meant the animated icon you see in Konqueror when loading a web page
* Jucato can't remember what it's called...
<_kuja_> hmm
<manchicken> It's a throbber
<Jucato> ah there :)
<conn> _kuja_: uh, I'm talking about the logo that's static, and animates when loading. It has nothing to do with performance
<conn> it's a theme element, but can't be changed when changing the theme in kcontrol
<eia768> compilerwriter, i dont know about kde backup apps, but i ve used rdiff-backup for a while and it is ok for most aplications
<conn> it seems one of the kubuntu setting packages changes it
<_kuja_> ah, so when loading pages and not the app ... I think that's just the regular mouse cursor though isn't it?
<_kuja_> a little spinner last I checked :\
<conn> open konqueror, look to the right of the google search bar...
<_kuja_> oh, THAT icon
<conn> it's supposed to be a blue KDE "K"
<_kuja_> I had completely forgotten that it existed ...
<conn> I mean, I'd like it to be
<compilerwriter> thanks for the input eia768  Anyone else care to weigh in?
* _kuja_ goes digging for the answer that he had indeed found before
<conn> I can remove the kubuntu-default-settings package, but that removes other preferences I actually want on my system
<Jucato> hm...
* compilerwriter gets shovel and offers to help _kuja_
<swim> hey folks is there a repo for stuff like libdvdcss and w32codecs?
<eia768> compilerwriter , i ve used keeper that uses rdiff-backup as backend, but what i can say about this kind of tool is ---> you cant trust it very much! console tools like rdiff-backup are the best and more secure ever, keep used to make kde broke on dapper... so ... how could i manage backups? and if u dont have X running for a while? what can u do? who can u manage u backups?
<DaveQB> swim mutli-verse ?
<swim> DaveQB: oh, I thought I had that setup already...
<compilerwriter> _kuja_ have you made it to China yet?
<_kuja_> Not just yet
<_kuja_> passing the middle of the earth now :P
<rcrook> compilerwriter: I actually wrote my own script that fires off from cron. Backs up to tape
<Jucato> conn: I think I may have found it.. just give me a few moments
<Jucato> conn: you still there?
<_kuja_> I do believe I've made it to china
<conn> Jucato: yes, thanks
<_kuja_> And here's the link to prove it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79941
<conn> Jucato: I've located the icon: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/actions/kde.png
<eia768> compilerwriter, cron + rdiff-backup ---> this is the easy way to backup from console
<Jucato> conn: yep. and also for 22x22
<Jucato> conn: delete/hide/move those, and it will revert to the original KDE throbber
* DaveQB agrees with eia768 
<Jucato> _kuja_: that may be a bit too big a change for a simple throbber :)
<eia768> DaveQB thx
<_kuja_> Might be
<_kuja_> But half the reason I looked for that was for me :)
<conn> Jucato: thanks
<eia768> i ll be back, i ll restar X
<eia768> restart*
<Jucato> _kuja_: if you want to get the other Konqueror profiles back, that won't be enough though (for Dapper and Edgy)
<_kuja_> gah
<_kuja_> Go figure ...
<Jucato> you just get the menus back, that's all
<hex_st0rm> !gamba
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<hex_st0rm> i installed gamba, where is it?
<hex_st0rm> its not in the Kmenu
<hex_st0rm> wtf
<Jucato> _kuja_: you need those other profiles?
<Jucato> !gambas
<Ubotwo> gambas - Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language
<_kuja_> Hmm, link I opened in the second tab seems more relevant to edgy/dapper
<Jucato> ??
<eia768> back again
<_kuja_> Jucato: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/Information/KonquerorProfiles -- this one
<Jucato> _kuja_: lol!
<Jucato> _kuja_: http://jucato.org/kde/konq-profiles.html compare the two
<_kuja_> striking similarity :O
<_kuja_> Only other large difference is who comes up higher in google ...
<Jucato> :(
* Jucato sobs
<Jucato> well at least the info gets around. no matter whose site it's on :)
* compilerwriter gives Jucato a facial tissue, and pats Jucato on the back
<_kuja_> Yup
<mga_mark> Hello Kubuntu users!
<compilerwriter> hello mga_mark
<_kuja_> hiya
* Jucato silently whispers... mine.. my own... my... preciousssssssss
<mga_mark> I'm getting ready to install kubuntu!
* compilerwriter comforts Jucato
* _kuja_ hides the ring
<compilerwriter> Welcome Mga_mark  We are here to be of any assistance we can.  Jucato pull yourself together! Mga_mark may need us.
<mga_mark> I'm wondering if it's going to be that big a deal. I don't think I'll leave any room for Windows. But I may end up using crossover, if anyone out there can say if it works.
<Jucato> _kuja_: keep the ring. I was talking about my howto :)
<nixternal> mga_mark: x-over works great
<Jucato> uh oh... we have no bot...
<nixternal> who needs a bot?
<nixternal> we have you Jucato
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> jeesh ;p
<Jucato> ah there
<nixternal> that was fast, coffee shop must be around the corner
<Jucato> hehe
<Fleebailey33> kubuntu takes 30 times to boot
<_kuja_> Jucato: thanks anyhow, seems you're the true author of my fix :)
<_kuja_> 30 times?
<Fleebailey33> im dual booting with grub and media center edition and that boots fine
<Fleebailey33> yes
<Fleebailey33> it hangs
<Fleebailey33> but on 30
<Fleebailey33> it  boot
<Fleebailey33> is it because of fsck?
<_kuja_> Interesting problem
<Jucato> _kuja_: well, even if I'm not the author, I'm the one hosting the other profiles :P
<pacman> anyone know an equalizer that I can download?  The one on VLC sucks
<compilerwriter> mga_mark your recovery from winblows will be much more complete if you just go off it cold turkey.
<campbch> ello
<Fleebailey33> can i enable that every time?
<mga_mark> Hey compilerwriter
<Jucato> (although I'm not saying I'm not the author lol)
<compilerwriter> Hey mga_mark
<Jucato> by default, ext3 partitions are checked (fsck'ed) every 30 mounts
<mga_mark> What if my wife insisits on using Microsoft Office? Will it work with crossover?
<campbch> just curious, my laptop can run WoW at reasonable framerates and such in optimal conditions, eg. intel's favored windows, but is there a way to get to use its capacity on linux? at all? im pretty sure i have hardware rendering on and everything, but even on games like neverball i get maybe 15 fps
<campbch> which makes me wonder if i have it set up correctly
* _kuja_ wouldn't have the patience to go through 30 reboots just to get his system up and going once
<compilerwriter> mga_mark that could proove to be a bit of a sticky wicket.
<campbch> now, getting wow running is a different story, i realize, but i am having very many problems running GL
<campbch> beryl is fine, though i'd like to note that
<mga_mark> What do yoiu mean?
<Fleebailey33> Jucato: but how do i default to everytime?
<campbch> anyone have any info, suggestions?
<compilerwriter> Of all the things to try to get running that are native to Win&*%#@ Office would be the thing that would get ones tit caught in the ringer.
<Jucato> hm.. that I don't know... probably something in fstab...
<Fleebailey33> yeah i figured
<mga_mark> What's sticky about it?
<Fleebailey33> maybe sync would fix it
<Fleebailey33> be slow though
<compilerwriter> Have you had your wife play with Open Office?
<Jucato> anyone here familiar with compiling apps in places other than /usr and /usr/local
<manchicken> OpenOffice.org is nice.
<mga_mark> Yeah. She thinks she need Micro, like at work. Me, I use OpenOffice all the time. I prefer it.
<unix_infidel> Jucato: what's your question.
<manchicken> Though KOffice is certainly nice.
<Adlai> Jucato, --prefix= is your friend, I believe
<unix_infidel> Adlai: is correct.
<max_> does anyone else have the problem with flash in firefox going above all text and dropdown menus
<manchicken> mga_mark: Just don't run windows, the problem will go away ^_^
<unix_infidel> be VERY careful where you choose your binary dest though.
<Jucato> unix_infidel, Adlai: yes, I've done that. it compiled very successfully. my problem is actually getting KDE itself to recognize/run it...
<mga_mark> I agree. Don't use Windows.
<_kuja_> max: that's a known problem with the flash 9 betas
<unix_infidel> Jucato: why oh WHY would you be compiling a DE in a nonstandard dest
<Adlai> Jucato, just make a new .desktop file
<compilerwriter> What is she doing in Winblows that she can't manage in OO mga_mark
<unix_infidel> and 2) why OHH WHYYYY are you using a de :P
<max_> kuja: i use flash 7
<Jucato> I've compiled another version of Konversation from KDE SVN.
<_kuja_> max: flash 7 was never particularly great either
<Jucato> unix_infidel: because I'm trying to learn to develop for KDE. wouldn't make sense if I won't use it, right?
<max_> kuja: how can i fix it?
<Adlai> Jucato, look up the format of a .desktop file
<_kuja_> max: no idea
<Adlai> in terms of getting KDE to recognize it automatically, you're looking at environment variables with which I have no experience
<Adlai> probably changing KDEPATH or PATH or something
<Adlai> good luck though, I'm out
<unix_infidel> Jucato: I'm no help there.  It just makes sense to me that If I'm developing for a DE that requires the user to install binaries in $DESTDIR i should put them there as well.
<Jucato> Adlai: the .desktop doesn't mention any directory. just the executable. it still runs /usr/bin/konversation, even if launching it from the terminal launches the correct (SVN) version
<mga_mark> I think OpenOffice is better than Microsoft Office. But if my wife thinks the other is better, i just thought it would make the switch to Linux easier.
<Adlai> well, Jucato, you can always give it the absolute path to the executable
<unix_infidel> mga_mark: use cxoffice.
<Jucato> heh true.. just wondering if it could be done automatically, (as  KDE said was possible, but on Gentoo...)
<mga_mark> What's exoffice?
<mga_mark> I guess that was a joke, huh?
<compilerwriter> Well, mga_mark, it is like this.  She really wouldn't be making the switch, in all truth.  I am afraid that you would find yourself getting Microsoft Office to sort of work and then the one thing she really needs won't.  That would just be ugly.
<compilerwriter> She can export anything in OO to MS format.  She would also be able to freely install OO on her Winblows machine at work.
<mga_mark> She already has it there. It's more psychological than logical, if you know what i mean.
<_kuja_> could take ms windows, and install it in a virtual machine, then install ms office within that. Could.
<compilerwriter> I guess then it all boils down to how much is she going to bitch, and how much 25 year old scotch you have on hand mga_mark.
<mga_mark> Hey compilerwriter, how easy is it to install programs in Linux. All I've done so far is run Kubunu from the Live CD.
<compilerwriter> For the most part it is quite easy.
<campbch> mga_mark: using apt, even easier than windows
<mga_mark> It's not quite like simply clicking on a file, and the rest is done by the computer?
<max_> does anyone else have the problem with flash in firefox going above all text and dropdown menus
<unix_infidel> Jucato: maybe you should ask in a kde dev channel.
<campbch> mga_mark: more like highlighting something from like a catalogue, and telling it which ones you want
<compilerwriter> It is actually about just like that for the most part.
<Dr_Pebkac> Yea... a 5 yr old just dumped a whole can of fish food  in my tank.. then sprayed a whole can of air freshner over my pc and desk.......
<Dr_Pebkac> Arent KIDS FUN!
<unix_infidel> Jucato: i'm sure the guys like to have their cake and eat it too ya know
<compilerwriter> mga_mark though some software is a little bit more problematic.
<Dr_Pebkac> I now have the nicest smelling PC in the world...
<_kuja_> mga_mark: it's easy to the point that you don't even have to download said file, you just click and install through another software (like adept).
<Dr_Pebkac> bbl
<mga_mark> Well, for example, if I want to install Firefox, what do I do?
<compilerwriter> 25 year-old scotch drunk neat is always a plus in those rare instances :-}
<Jucato> unix_infidel: the kde dev I talked too doesn't know why it's not working.. going to ask in kubuntu dev
<compilerwriter> It will already be there my friend.
<campbch> mga_mark: open adept, type "firefox", click firefox, press install
<mga_mark> Is adept inclluded in Kubuntu?
<campbch> it will make a check, and then you can select other programs if you want
<compilerwriter> mga_mark yes it is the package manager.
<Jucato> mga_mark: yes.
<campbch> yep, you type adept-manager, or find it under system in the k menu
<campbch> use alt+f2 for the command
<tomlins> this is so cool
<compilerwriter> It is an integral part of installing and removing software in Kubuntu
<mga_mark> So you don't have to download it
<campbch> mga_mark: well, it does it for you
<compilerwriter> adept will do the work for you.
<mga_mark> What if you do download something, Do you use adept to installl that too?
<campbch> mga_mark: those are called "repositories", and are defined in the sources.list file. they are basically a catalogue of programs specifically compiled for your processor archetype and distrobution, and once you tell it to install it will do all of the tedious stuff for you
<campbch> to download a file, you do the same as any other OS
<compilerwriter> mga_mark if adept can handle the software via the repositories it will do all the downloading for you.
<campbch> which is to use the download manager that comes with, say, firefox
<DaveQB> mga_mark  theres a GUI frontend you can install with adept that allows for right click installs of Deb's in your file system
<DaveQB> starts with G its gnome app
<DaveQB> i cant recall it
<compilerwriter> mga_mark now say if you download a tarball.  Then you may have to use dpkg or even compile it yourself.  Not a big deal though.
<mga_mark> Well, I'm looking forward to seeing it all work. You can't do much with the Live CD, unless I'm mistaken.
<_kuja_> daveqb: I think you're talking about gdebi ... there's something there for doing the same in kubuntu, but it's a "quick fix"
<compilerwriter> You can in combination with a thumb drive.
<DaveQB> _kuja_  really ? I hope they do develop a native qt/K app like gdebi
<campbch> mga_mark: there are two types of things you'd ever want to download; programs and media. you would use the programs, say amarok for mp3s, to play the media, which in this example would be the mp3. you use adept-manager to download a program, and then either a p2p program or a browser for the mp3 file. it's the same process under pretty much any circumstances
<campbch> if its a really, really, really new program, like, yesterday new, you will probably not find it in the repositories
<campbch> but tomorrow it will be there :D
<_kuja_> daveqb: it's on their "to-do list"
<reave|css> werd peeps..
<reave|css> I need a hand
<mga_mark> It sounds great. Would you ever go back to Windows? my guess is NO.
<reave|css> does kubuntu support sata drives natively?
<campbch> mga_mark you can use a usb thumbdrive, if you really want to get down with it
<_kuja_> reave: yes
<reave|css> so I have a bare machine and it will find my sata drive?
<campbch> other than that, backup what you want and click the little install button
<reave|css> I dont have to install a sata driver?
<_kuja_> rave: yup
<_kuja_> **reave
<reave|css> winxp sucks
<DaveQB> _kuja_  cool!
<campbch> mga_mark: actually, i am in pain now, using windows, because im using XGL/beryl for my desktop... makes everything so fluid and natural
<campbch> like shuffling papers on a desk
<campbch> to where it hurts me dearly to use windows, and be so slow and unproductive
<reave|css> I have a barely working drive with a master boot record on it...
<reave|css> and a sata drive with my xp on it.
<compilerwriter> Well mga_mark are going to take the plunge or wuss out?
<campbch> don't pressure him
<campbch> ;p
<mga_mark> No, I'm taking the plunge.
<campbch> let him get used to it; if he doesn't like it, it may take some time to get used to
<mga_mark> Liinux is the future.
<mga_mark> Linux is the future of education too.
<campbch> liinux? :P they haven't tried? at least openly, have they... i wanna see the remote setup
<_kuja_> So we hope
<mga_mark> I think it should be used in our schools
<compilerwriter> mga_mark linux is the present.  A good chunk of the web is on linux servers.  Like Most of it.
* _kuja_ crosses his fingers
<mga_mark> That's true
<mga_mark> More every day.
<compilerwriter> It would save the schools assloads of money spent on operating systems.
<mga_mark> I loaded it on my widescreen laptop, but it didn't seem to support my screen too well
<mga_mark> There must be a way around that
<campbch> actually i hear mac is really popular with educational institutions... the only problem with mainstream adoption of linux, and i mean the ONLY problem, is that people just don't know how to use it. the only, ONLY real cost to user of using linux is in learning how to use it
<compilerwriter> You might be able to do something about that in the install options.
<campbch> mga_mark: what is your graphics chipset?
<intelikey> hmmm interesting ubuntu's pastebin doesn't work with some chars
<intelikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37678/plain/
<compilerwriter> _kuja_ what are you crossing your fingers over?
<mga_mark> ATI mobility
<campbch> i know i had to install 915resolution for mine, so that it emulated changes in the video bios and switched the resolution
<campbch> perhaps after you install all of the proper drivers it will work better
<mga_mark> It's a Dell E1505 Inspiron
<eia768> anyone having problems with  apt-index-watcher
<eia768> ?
<campbch> the next version of (k/x/ed)ubuntu will have those drivers built-in. it'll make things much, much easier to install and get running, but some people don't like it because it isn't a "free" operating system at that point
<_kuja_> compilerwriter: life, the universe, and everything
<manchicken> mga_mark: What model of ATI mobility?
<eia768> here cpu usage goes to 60% or more every 5 seconds
<manchicken> eia768: What program is using the CPU?
<compilerwriter> mga_mark Keir Thomas has published a book "Beginning Ubuntu Linux: From Novice to Professional"  I think you will find it an invaluable reference.  Then you have all of us here as well.
<mga_mark> Radeon X1400
<eia768>  apt-index-watcher
<mga_mark> Why wouldn't it still be a free operating system?
<wombat_> help, Grub lost win xp
<eia768> manchicken,  apt-index-watcher is buggy
<eia768> wombat_  , grub is trying to free u self from windows
<campbch> mga_mark: are you familiar with the differences between proprietary and open-source software?
<mga_mark> Yes
<eia768> !apt-index-watcher
<Ubotwo> apt-index-watcher - Updater for apt-front indexes - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<campbch> ok
<mga_mark> But to work with a widescreen , why can't it stay open source?
<rcrook> !pastebin
<Ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> mga_mark, check this out if you need the open source ATI fglrx drivers for direct rendering and 3D
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<intelikey> free as in free speach -vs- free as in free beer
<compilerwriter> wombat grub has done you a favour.  Take it out for a pint and consider yourself a recovered winblows user.
<campbch> if any part of a linux distro has proprietary software, which it might have to since open-source drivers do not exist for some hardware, it is not considered completely free
<wombat_> eia768_ lol I thought as much (jk) I did some updates in kubuntu and suddenly I have twice as many linux boot options in grub and no windows boot options
<campbch> its like, free as in legally free... it still won't cost you
<intelikey> free beer and free speach mixed togather can produce free bleeding.
<campbch> intelikey: wha?
<mga_mark> I saved that link. Thanks
<manchicken> eia768: How do you figure it's buggy?
<eia768> manchicken  lots of bug reports
<eia768> manchicken , and it should not make my cpu usage go to 100% every 5 seconds
<mga_mark> You guys are very helpful. I gotta go now, but I sure want to come back. this is a cool place. Thanks.
<campbch> laters
<compilerwriter> Your more than welcome.  Mga_mark
<rcrook> wombat_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37683/ this is the entry that needs to be in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file.. just adjust the hdXX details for your XP partition
<BluesKaj> mga_mark, it'll make the fgl_glxgears spin in 3D if nothing else :)
<mga_mark> Thanks again
<eia768> manchicken , i just stopped the service and now it is ok, i can play my 3d games
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> NP
<manchicken> eia768: How old is the install?
<pacman> anyone know an equalizer that I can download?  The one on VLC sucks
<compilerwriter> Have a scotch and smoke a Cuban robusto for me.
<wombat_> I changed grub's config originally so my machine would boot to win xp by default (for the missus) and I could choose to boot to kubuntu. now I have all the kubuntu boot options where I originally put the win xp boot options in the grub menu.
<eia768> manchicken , 30 minutes or more
<intelikey> hmmm place is cool.....  *turns the heat up...
<manchicken> eia768: Let it index your apt repos.
<manchicken> eia768: It only goes like that for a little while..
<eia768> manchicken  , over an hour?
<pacman> anyone?
<manchicken> eia768: Depends on repos, installed packages, memory, processor speed, disk speed.
<compilerwriter> I use kmix without problem pacman
<manchicken> For me it took about 20 minutes or so.
<eia768> manchicken , so why so many bug reports about it?  people reboot and it continues
<manchicken> eia768: It's gotta index.
<pacman> compilerwriter:  looking for something to adjust the different channels
<campbch> oh NOES!!!!!
<manchicken> eia768: It's a database.  It needs to know where it's putting stuff.
<eia768> manchicken , ok , i ll try, but this kind of thing did not happened on dapper with the very same PC
<manchicken> eia768: Sure it did.
<eia768> manchicken , i just started it again... i ll wait for half an hour
<intelikey> noes ?
<dsmith_> ok I am back
<[Relic] > I know you can import one profile into firefox, but is there anyway you can import another?
<manchicken> eia768: Just remember, not all bug reports are correct ^_^
<rcrook> one sec [Relic] 
<eia768> manchicken look this for example    http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=9704.0
<[Relic] > this is the repository version from 6.10, there is no import in the menu
<manchicken> eia768: Try firing off a few apt-get updates and see if that helps anything too.
<rcrook> [Relic] : damn.. there is no import on the profile manager either.
<swim> hey folks how do I get the theme manager? When I go into "System Settings" ->
<swim> "Apperance" there is no Theme Manager
<intelikey> dl time remaining 2h6m17s
<rcrook> [Relic] : you could do it manually. b copying the file and editing the profiles.ini file
<[Relic] > bookmarks is the only thing, not that that is totally bad
<intelikey> arrr!
<[Relic] > swim, like dekorator?
<stdin> swim: alt-f2, type in "kcontrol", theme manager is in there
<swim> oh thanks stdin
<intelikey> is the top button in the kmenu > system > settings   not kcontrol ?
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: what trouble are you causing? :-P
<intelikey> oh not a lot T3hWiz0rd  hehhe
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: well then I am disappointed.
<rcrook> no intelikey  its hidden... irks me no end
<rcrook> added the settings applet so I could get to it easily
<stdin> you can get the "Settings" menu in the K menu
<intelikey> just wondering if the kmenu from kde and the one form kubuntu-desktop were really that different....
<rcrook> not on mine for some screw ball rerason
<intelikey> rcrook you can right click the kmenu and configure it  to  'not be hidden'   select what you want to appear
<Jucato> what's hidden?
* intelikey hides
<rcrook> woohoo.. thanks intelikey... you learn something new everyday:)
* T3hWiz0rd cheers!
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey's uhhglayness just hid itself!
<T3hWiz0rd> ITS LIKE A WIND0ZE MIRACLE!
<intelikey> lol
<Czex> anyone here know if there's a way to get shockwave to work?
<unix_infidel> 2no
<kilrae_> easy ubuntu isn't as easy as it could be
<kilrae_> afaik, there is no linux shockwave player
<intelikey> !i
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<unix_infidel> there's wine and vmware if shockwave is mission critical.
<kilrae_> :O they changed the bot
<Jucato> !shockwave
<Ubotwo> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<kilrae_> !anything
<unix_infidel> wtf? ubotwo?
<kilrae_> and the bot is ignoring me
<kilrae_> !stupid bot
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<kilrae_> it no longer repeats what it doesn't no about
<kilrae_> no more hilarious midnight bot teasing
<unix_infidel> but ehwy is it called ubotwo now?
<Jucato> it's a temporary substitute for ubotu while it's down
<intelikey> i could be wrong but that looks more like a sub    when ubotu is all fixed up it'll be back
<intelikey> Jucato :)
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> miraculously... you're not wrong :)
<intelikey> on my screen mine was first.
<intelikey> <intelikey> i could be wrong but that looks more like a sub    when ubotu is
<intelikey>             all fixed up it'll be back
<intelikey> <Jucato> it's a temporary substitute for ubotu while it's down
<phobiac> Anyone know of a linux program, or even better an online website, that can rip the audio from a .swf file?
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> lag inverts things like that.
<unix_infidel> phobiac: only thing i know that can do that is a flash player.
<unix_infidel> erm an flv player.
<phobiac> VLC plays .flv files, can it rip the audio only from a .swf unix_infidel?
<rcrook> OMG.. for the first time ever I managed to get skyglobe to work under wine!!!!
* rcrook faints
<unix_infidel> phobiac: why not just use flash8
<phobiac> unix_infidel: It's not free is it?
<unix_infidel> of course not.
<intelikey> !flash9
<Ubotwo> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<unix_infidel> intelikey: flash 8 is part of studio 8
<Jucato> Flash 8 never had a Linux version
<unix_infidel> flash 9 player is standalone swf player.
<phobiac> Hmm, I'm looking for something free that can do it. I doubt I'll ever have to do it again for a long time.
<phobiac> No use spending money on something I'm only going to use once.
<unix_infidel> lol, flash  is pretty proprietary stuff, maybe you can find a as2 script in #flash
<phobiac> I'll try that then
<intelikey> hmmmm i'm blasting .ogg files to the dsp with sox chattelizing this bx thingy installing 400m of new packages got a dos emulator running with apps in it and only used 22072k of ram  :)
<phobiac> Well, thanks
<intelikey> if i could get this dialup line as effecient as the os i'd have it made.
<reave|css> do you guys mind if I ask total noob questions?
<stdin> don't ask to ask, just ask
<reave|css> cool...
<intelikey> yes
<bgsteffens> all i ask are total noob questions lol
<reave|css> lol
<reave|css> kubuntu installs itself from the dvd?  what should I expect?
<rcrook> pwd
<rcrook> opps... ww
<dsmith_> ok
<dsmith_> write permissions for a external USB drive
<stdin> reave|css: can you be more specific?
<stdin> it's rather a broad question :p
<_kuja_> reave: the dvd can do it all
<intelikey> reave|css you can expect to be disapointed.  you will be comming to a system you know nothing about and expecting to already be an expert in it....
<intelikey> you can expect the learning curve to be much higher than that you are accustom too
<dsmith_> curve? its more like a vertical wall
<reave|css> great.....
<stdin> it helps if you're enthusiastic in linux, as there is a lot to learn
<reave|css> I just need to solve a problem
<intelikey> you can expect some people to be really nice in trying to help you and others to just mock and diss you.
<dsmith_> i hate the mockery
* _kuja_ has never been mocked
<stdin> we're all nice in here
<stdin> mostly :p
<reave|css> I have a sata HD.  windows xp cant recognize it and any driver floppy I make seems to corrupt the windows install process..
<dsmith_> everyone here has been helpful for me
<reave|css> I pretty much need a slipstreamed driver in xp.
<intelikey> _kuja_/#kubuntu has never been mocked
<intelikey> now you ave.
<intelikey> have.
<intelikey> :)
<reave|css> I thought perhaps a os that has native support of sata would be a better fit.
<reave|css> I need to run counter strike soure...
<reave|css> for everything else.. I can learn as I go...
<reave|css> stupid weather in the states ruined my steam
<reave|css> I am getting screwy errors that I cant correct.
<dsmith_> maxtor stinks.. "when I called the manufacturer's (Maxtor) tech support. When I told them that my machine runs on Linux, they simply said that they don't support it and stopped the conversation."
<dsmith_> ..just read that
<_kuja_> Maxtor, no wonder you had trouble o.O
<dsmith_> no its not a maxor drive
<dsmith_> my usb drive is WD
<unix_infidel> why would you even tell them?
<dsmith_> it was a story I read
<dsmith_> I did not call maxtor.....lol
<intelikey> only maxtor hardware i've used was older ide hd's   all worked ok...
<gtwy> is there a command line app to see how much bandwidth is currently being used
<gtwy> transmitted through eth0
<_kuja_> as per cs source, this may help: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=835
<_kuja_> Once again proving that google knows all
<dsmith_> i use dumeter in windows, not sure in linux?
<intelikey> dsmith_ what was the number you called ?
<intelikey> :)
<dsmith_> lol.. I didn't call Maxtor. I pasted that from an article I read
<dsmith_> wow hl2 via wine
<reave|css> I was going to use wine
<reave|css> Im downloading kubuntu atm.
<reave|css> do most of the applications in linux install with wizards or do I have to use a lot of console commands
<intelikey> traffic-vis - A sniffer that can display reports in HTML, Postscript and other formats   <<< not sure....
<dsmith_> kubuntu is nice
<intelikey> dsmith_ when did you make that call cause the time of day might matter...  :)
<reave|css> the last linux install I had was about 1999 -2000 I ran slackware for about 2 days
<intelikey> reave|css no
<_kuja_> reave, most stuff you don't even have to search out and downlaod, and you can just pick out what you want and click install.
<intelikey> reave|css no neither.
<dsmith_> i didnt call maxtor
<intelikey> reave|css ubuntu uses the debian package manager  dpkg  and  several frontends
<_kuja_> apt-get, aptitude, dselect, adept, and I hope there aren't any more installed than that, would be kind of redundant ...
<stdin> that's the default set, yeah
<intelikey> don't forget synaptic ^
<stdin> not default for kubuntu
<dsmith_> which is better?
<stdin> but it is what I use
<dsmith_> adept or synaptic
<intelikey> but certainly avalable
<stdin> what's better depends on what's better for YOU
<dsmith_> *shrug* OK
<intelikey> the better one is the one you like the best
<stdin> try both, see what you like
<dsmith_> I HAVE BEFORE, UNDECIDED
<dsmith_> ooops sorry
<stdin> then use both
<intelikey> dsmith_ when did you make that call ?
<intelikey> :)
<dsmith_> Intel.. are you trying to get on my nerves?
<dsmith_> lol
<stdin> you're just tryin to wind him up now :p
<intelikey> is it working ?
<reave|css> thugs on irc
<dsmith_> naw...
<reave|css> lol
<dsmith_> *rolls* eyes
<dsmith_> ok well looks like I should just reformat to ext3
<dsmith_> thatway I have a place to store my backups
<dsmith_> :)
<intelikey> yeah i was just razzing you.    i saw that it was a quote when you first posted it.  also noticed your first mention that it was someone else  and because it seemed to be a point of contintion thought i'd poke it a little and see where it went.  no offence intended.
<dsmith_> no problem
<dsmith_> I was going to say.... he possibly cannot be that stupd
<dsmith_> lol
<intelikey> i would hope to be shot if i were.
<intelikey> :)
<murchadh_bhaba> Nah, intelikey smart, Agent dude dumb!
<intelikey> lol
<murchadh_bhaba> hehe
<intelikey> mister heckel and agent jive  lol
<murchadh_bhaba> Two of the reasons I lurk here!
<intelikey> really ?>
<swim> does kubuntu have an automounter installed by default? I just inserted a dvd and it didnt automount
<intelikey> swim yes
<swim> intelikey: is there something I can do for it to start working?
<intelikey> swim kernel side code and not sure what backend...
<RoKFiT> intelikey: can you help me solve a problem with my sound card, or diagnose the problem
<swim> odd it automounts cds, but not dvds in the dvd player
<swim> or dvd drive
<intelikey> swim right click the desktop and configure   enable unmounted media and mounted media  maybe?
<intelikey> RoKFiT maybe.
<intelikey> RoKFiT what you got ?
<RoKFiT> NVidia CK804
<RoKFiT> popping audio on playback
<intelikey> RoKFiT edgy ?
<RoKFiT> yes
<intelikey> k let me look around a bit.
<swim> hrmmm
<stdin> RoKFiT: sound troubleshooting page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<RoKFiT> intelikey: a guy in #alsa suggested there may be a conflict on the IRQ 225 which libata and NVidia CK804 is on.  He suggested changing the IRQ in bios, but there is not a setting for it.
<RoKFiT> i have tried changing all irq's and none fixed it
<intelikey> RoKFiT it could be   but i'm more inclined to think it may be arts not playing nice with the hardware.
<mankeletord> hi all
<mankeletord> can i install kubuntu from another distro?
<intelikey> RoKFiT do you have a .wav or .ogg file you can test with.
<intelikey> ?
<RoKFiT> yes, all files produce errors
<RoKFiT> i've copied same files to windows for them to play fine
<intelikey> mankeletord *buntu  yes  others no.
<dope> hey buddies the automatix site is down so i don't know how to install it for kubuntu
<intelikey> RoKFiT k install sox and drop to a console and test one of them
<RoKFiT> install from adept_manager?
<intelikey> RoKFiT yes
<mankeletord> intelikey: :(  I wanted to install kubuntu into a  slackware based distro from a mounted iso
<RoKFiT> intelikey: okay sox is installed and the file is on Desktop named blue.mp3
<intelikey> mankeletord there is a webpage on ubuntu.com  that covers all 'reasonable' install methods.
<RoKFiT> what do i do now?
<dope> i wanna put kubuntu on my car's ECU.  Is there a tutorial for that?
<intelikey> RoKFiT k to get to a console  [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1]    and use  [alt] +[f7]  to get back to the gui.   in the console login and type   play <your-sound-file.ogg>
<RoKFiT> how do i convert the file first?
<intelikey> dope i saw some info on that just yesterday.  google.com/linux  search obd-ii    about the second or third hit.
<intelikey> RoKFiT what is the format now ?
<RoKFiT> .mp3
<intelikey> eeeek  got anything else ?
<dope> lol seriously?
<intelikey> got any .wav
<RoKFiT> i can get some
<intelikey> dope check and see.
<intelikey> RoKFiT sox can play .au .wav .ogg natively     maybe some others....
<RoKFiT> what is the command to play it
<RoKFiT> just play
<intelikey> it was in the line i gave you.
<RoKFiT> play blue.wav
<intelikey> ype
<intelikey> yep
<RoKFiT> yes but i know that movies make pops too
<RoKFiT> and i know the file is good
<RoKFiT> meaning it's not the file
<murchadh_bhaba> !UUID
<stdin> bot's gone
<RoKFiT> intelikey...
<intelikey> RoKFiT test results ?
<RoKFiT> I don't understand what this test will determine
<intelikey> does it play ?
<Jucato> whoa.. two Ubotwo's?
<RoKFiT> If i know my .mp3 files are perfect under windows
<intelikey> RoKFiT just answer the question.
<RoKFiT> i'm still downloading the file
<intelikey> ok.
<intelikey> well i have found on occation that sound was bad with some hardware and arts     but things work perfectly in the console   if that is what you find you can rule out alsa  and bad hardware   wrong interrupts  and several things in one swat.
<php-freak> http://74.133.97.232/template2/ can someone view this site, and take a screen shot, so i can see what it look slike on other displays, preferably a higher resolution display, cause my video card sucks I'd highly apperciate it.
<RoKFiT> intelikey: sox can't open device dev something
<intelikey> RoKFiT sudo killall artsd   and try again
<RoKFiT> ... /dev/dsp resource busy
<intelikey> php-freak you don't want me to test that do you ???
<intelikey>    This site will look much better in a browser that supports web standards,
<intelikey>             but it is accessible to any browser or Internet device.
<intelikey> ^
<RoKFiT> it played, and yes i was getting popping
<php-freak> lol
<intelikey> RoKFiT ok.  that answers a few questions.
<stdin> php-freak:  http://img450.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot3hp4.jpg
<intelikey> let me look around a bit.
<php-freak> cool
<php-freak> stdin: you have high resolution too right?
<stdin> php-freak: 1600x1200
<php-freak> okay great :)
<stdin> so yeah :p
<php-freak> thanks man
<stdin> no problem
<intelikey> RoKFiT pastebin the output of  lshw for me.
<intelikey> RoKFiT ?
<RoKFiT> intelikey: I am...
<intelikey> k
<RoKFiT> http://pastebin.ca/283244
<intelikey> k
<mankeletord> I have a question with adept, what's the difference between 'purge' and 'uninstall'?
<stdin> mankeletord: purge removes the configuration files too
<Jucato> mankeletord: purge also deletes configuration files that were created in /etc and /usr
<Jucato> (take note that purge doesn't delete the ones in /home)
<mankeletord> Jucato: you mean that $HOME/.recent_removed_package is not deleted?
<stdin> that's right
<Jucato> mankeletord: depends on where the config file is, but generally yes
<Jucato> (if it's a kde app, the ones in ~/.kde don't get removed)
<stdin> most packages don't touch $HOME
<Jucato> yep. the ones in  $HOME are the config files that are produced when you modify an app as a user
<mankeletord> nice :)
<kcinna> hey all
<kcinna> anyone know of mirror or any other way to get automatix now?
<mankeletord> kubuntu package management is nice
<Jucato> !automatix | kcinna
<Jucato> aw great
<Jucato> let me try that again...
<Jucato> !automatix
<Jucato> kcinna: oh well... better ask in #automatix...
<Ubotwo> kcinna: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ubotwo> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jucato> rawr!!!
<kcinna> oh
<murchadh_bhaba> !UUID
<kcinna> i good friend of mine recommended it, im having trouble to get a bunch of video stuff and java to work right
<mankeletord> Im testing kubuntu and all works great here
<Jucato> kcinna: it's because of the !WorksForMe thing...
<Jucato> !WorksForMe | kcinna
<kcinna> haha
<Jucato> (might take a while for the bot to reply...)
<Ubotwo> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Ubotwo> kcinna: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<kcinna> i cant run any scripts as root, i only created one account with one password when i instanned ubuntu
<kcinna> i need to install my video drivers
<Jucato> kcinna: bottom line: what may work for some, may not always work for others. even for the "official" methods. but using the official methods guarantees that you can ask/blame the devs if something goes wrong :P
<stdin> !sudo | kcinna
<Ubotwo> kcinna: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
* stdin is happy the bot is back :p
<mankeletord> kcinna: sudo passwd root
<Jucato> mankeletord: not really recommended
<stdin> mankeletord: sudo -s
<Jucato> stdin: still not the original bot, though
<stdin> or sudo -i
<kcinna> how can i kill x and just have a terminal?
<Jucato> actually, sudo -i (is more recommended, I think). don't know the diff
<stdin> Jucato: yeah, i know
<Jucato> forgot to append :( to that line...
<stdin> Jucato: one sets $HOME and others (-s i think)
<mankeletord> Jucato: well, If i dont have root, i die :P
<mankeletord> I came from slack :)
<seven11> is there a comand like tree (xp) so you are able to see dir +subfolders on linux
<stdin> mankeletord: like I said, sudo -s or sudo -i will give you a root shell
<Jucato> mankeletord: your choice. it's just not the recommended thing to do in Kubuntu :)
<intelikey> RoKFiT my searching has be less than successful on that issue.
<stdin> seven11: ls -R
<RoKFiT> dang
<seven11> thanks stdin
<stdin> :)
<Jucato> besides, the GUI apps are oriented towards sudo/kdesu, so I'm not sure how it will affect it
<stdin> setting a root password won't affect apps, as kdesu is make to use sudo (not su), but why bother if you have sudo
<mankeletord> ok, but can anyone tell me why is not recommended su in *buntu?
<Jucato> mankeletord: read the page that was given by the bot about sudo
<kcinna> my video driver install script says i need to exit X before running the script, how do i do this?
<stdin> plus, if get someone bruteforceing you on ssh, they go for root first
<Jucato> (scroll a bit up)
<intelikey> seems very little has been reported on dual k8s with ac'97 nvidia sound....   i'm thinking possably lsmod | grep 97  and rmmod that module then modprobe with an arg about the irq
<intelikey> RoKFiT ^
<RoKFiT> could you guide me through that process
<Jucato> stdin: that's my point. apps still use kdesu/sudo, so it'll still ask for the sudoer's password... which might get confusing. plus not sure if enabling root changes that...
<stdin> kcinna: the X config file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<murchadh_bhaba> RoKFiT, What IRQ is the card using at the moment (with the popping)?
<RoKFiT> intelikey: here is the output of lsmod | grep 97   http://pastebin.ca/283259
<intelikey> RoKFiT not really familear with it myself
<RoKFiT> 225
<stdin> Jucato: setting root won't change the behaviour of kdesu, but setting a root pass is kinda pointless IMO
<RoKFiT> irq 225
<Jucato> oh ok
<murchadh_bhaba> RoKFiT, I dunno what an IRQ 225 is. They usually go to 15. Confused!
<kcinna> stdin: what do i so with that file?
<RoKFiT> 225:    1334382          0   IO-APIC-level  libata, NVidia CK804
<stdin> kcinna: depends what the instructions say
* manchicken sets root up anyway.
<Jucato> kcinna: what video card driver are you trying to install?
<RoKFiT> how do i check the IRQ of it?
<kcinna> nvidia geforce4
<kcinna> itsays to kill x and run the sh script
<Jucato> !nvidia | kcinna
<Ubotwo> kcinna: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<murchadh_bhaba> !IRQ probe
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<kcinna> thanks
<mankeletord> k, i readed the rootsudo page. Anyway ill need to use su root sometimes
<stdin> mankeletord: why?
<intelikey> RoKFiT looks like youll have to rmmod snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus       and if that gets it  modprobe snd_ac97_bus --option irq=10      or some such   again i'm not well versed in modules/module parameters     if anyone in here is let them speak up.
<Jucato> almost anything you'd ever need for "root" can be done with sudo
<mankeletord> stdin: I need to feel the real root power xD
<RoKFiT> can i rmmod them all in one line like that?
<Jucato> (almost...)
<stdin> mankeletord: what possible reason is there for su root, when you have sudo -i
<stdin> mankeletord: sudo will give you "real" root powers
<intelikey> RoKFiT oh sorry   not  --option   --config
<RoKFiT> ERROR:  module is in use
<intelikey> RoKFiT you can grep it.    lsmod | grep snd_intel8x0
<intelikey> see what is using it. and get it too
<intelikey> or lsmod | less and have the full list to play with.
<mankeletord> stdin: ok, if you say. Ill trust in you
<mankeletord> :)
<stdin> :D
<stdin> you can trust me
* stdin looks shifty
* mankeletord xD
<RoKFiT> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/283266
<kcinna> hm, i get an erro when i try to run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<kcinna> saying my x configuration has been latered
<dsmith_> i like the t-shirt that says this.. "Get me a coffee... ???, SUDO apt-get Coffee"
<flaccid> sudo apt-get upgrade heroin
<dsmith_> what IRC clients are being used here..
<dsmith_> lol flaccid
<mankeletord> I have downloaded a debian-packaging-tutorial.pdf, will works here?
<Jucato> dsmith_: mostly konversation, others use Kopete, ksirc or kvirc
<Jucato> the hardcore ones use irssi
<dsmith_> i am using konversaton
<mankeletord> I mean would work in kubuntu?
<dsmith_> this konsersation irc proggy is just too plain white
<Jucato> mankeletord: you mean the pdf or the packaging tutorial?
<stdin> mankeletord: kubuntu is debain based, so yeah it will work
<Jucato> stdin, mankeletord: Kubuntu has it's own packaging guide, btw
<RoKFiT> intelikey: ...
<stdin> Jucato: I know, the tutorial on the open week was good
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html, can be downloaded as PDF (http://help.ubuntu.com), and offline in KDE Help Center (K Menu -> Help)
<Jucato> dsmith_: you can customize the colors of Konversation, and even put a background for the chat window
<mankeletord> Jucato: I only have found a packaging guide in spanish for debian
<Jucato> ah you wanted something in spanish?
<Jucato> well, if you're just packaging for yourself, that debian guide just *might* work.
<stdin> nothing like packageing you self with tar and ar
<RoKFiT> intelikey: are you here?
<unix_infidel> might ask in a dev channel like motu if there's a place where thye learned.
<unix_infidel> some of them may have started too early to even remember where.
<mankeletord> stdin: thanks, now I can build my amule package :)
<mankeletord> Jucato: The english guide will be ok
<RoKFiT> if I install a new soundcard will it automatically install drivers?
<dsmith_> i like synaptic over adept
<dsmith_> so... I am assuming I can remove adeopt
<dsmith_> *adept
<stdin> RoKFiT: the drivers are probably already installed as kernel modules, they get loaded at boot if you have the hardware
<stdin> dsmith_: if you remove adept, kubuntu-desktop will also get removed
<dsmith_> ouch
<dsmith_> nm
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> i was just beginning to wonder that
<stdin> I use synaptic, but keep adept so apt won't say it wants to autoremove everythin :p
* rcrook is away: doing the domestic thing.
<Jucato> synaptic and adept both use apt-get as backends...
<dsmith_> ok....
<dsmith_> for me synaptic is easier
<stdin> yeah, and apt-get uses dpkg as a backend
<Jucato> yep
<murchadh_bhaba> RoKFiT, I'd have a peek here first! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 Sorry I can't be of more help!
<Jucato> synaptic is more mature, because it is older :)
<dsmith_> hmmm looking at irssi
<dsmith_> sweet
<dsmith_> I believe I just installed it
<dsmith_> have to find it now
<stdin> irssi is quite good, I use it sometimes
<dsmith_> i like black backgrounds
<dsmith_> I used MIRC for a VERY long time
<stdin> it's a text mode client, i.e. type irssi --help
<fleeirssi> im using irssi
<fleeirssi> can you tell?
<Jucato> irssi is installed by default, and it's a command line IRC client
<dsmith_> ahhh
<dsmith_> so it runs in a shell
<stdin> yeah
<Jucato> dsmith_: you can change colors in Konversation, as I've mentioned
<dsmith_> jucato I was looking for that option
<Jucato> dsmith_: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Colors ?
<dsmith_> oh damn I feel du
<dsmith_> *dumb
<dsmith_> lol
<mankeletord> hmmm packaging on kubuntu is a very hard job :o
<Jucato> basically, packaging means making a .deb package for possible future inclusion into the repositories or for distribution
<murchadh_bhaba> mankeletord, Mine came in a brown paper bag!
<dsmith_> hmmm
<Jucato> the packaging guide tries to teach you to build a package that will install properly on Ubuntu systems
<bgsteffens> 
<RoKFiT> i need a sound card
<RoKFiT> that's my solution
<dsmith_> ok I have set up w/ colors
<dsmith_> thats
<dsmith_> thanks
<mankeletord> Well, I have to build the perfect slackware package... with this guide I should do same for .deb packages
<mankeletord> I mean on slack I know how
<RoKFiT> is onboard audio on the serial or parallel port ever?
<Jucato> the perfect slack package? you mean a source tarball? :D
<dsmith_> any operators here?
<dsmith_> I guess there are none, as the ID tags are not showing
<stdin> dsmith, they are hideing
<dsmith_> lol..ok
<Jucato> until you do something very very stupid, then they show up and kick you to /dev/null :)
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> this is like the longest I have been on IRC in 2 years
<stdin> I've been on IEC for about 10 days now :p
<stdin> *IRC
<dsmith_> i was using in back in 96
<dsmith_> i was using back in 96
<stdin> I meant connected for 10 days
<dsmith_> oh
<stdin> in 96, i was 10
<dsmith_> my connection record was like 540 days
<dsmith_> P2 IRC server
<stdin> hope that wasn't on dialup, cost a fortune
<dsmith_> i have dialup a home now
<dsmith_> ~180/yr
<noiesmo> is there a way to exclude a sub directory when using scp
<dsmith_> but with verizon evdo card via a pcmcia slot it faster now
<mankeletord> Jucato: xD
<dsmith_> no it was snuck into my compnays server room stdin
<dsmith_> over a T1
* stdin has a 4Mb/s cable connection atm
<RoKFiT> why can you not change IRQ of serial-ata in bios?
<dsmith_> *shrug*
<dsmith_> where  I am at now, we I can push 7-8
<dsmith_> but sometimes we get an error and I can push damn near 20
<dsmith_> comcast equipment messes up
<dsmith_> but gives me more
<mankeletord> Jucato: Make a slack pkg is easier that a .deb pkg, slackware don't use dependency check
<stdin> I can get up to 24Mb/s on adsl
<dsmith_> sweet dsl, has always ben slow here
<Jucato> mankeletord: of course :)
<stdin> depends how far from the exchange you are tho
<dsmith_> almost 2 miles
* dsmith_ installing picasa
<mankeletord> well, g2g... c u guys, thanks for the support
<stdin> later mankeletord
<Jucato> laterz
<RoKFiT> can anyone help me modprobe?
<fleebail1y33> RoKFiT what do you need?
<RoKFiT> to change the IRQ of my onboard sound
<fleebail1y33> modprobe -r module removes
<fleebail1y33> then modprobe module to add
<dsmith_> ok another question
<RoKFiT> will this onboard sound just ever be supported?
<fleebail1y33> i want different windows in irssi
<dsmith_> config for verizon evdo card on laptop using kppp
<fleebail1y33> not all the same window
<fleebail1y33> well it is kinda cool
<fleebail1y33> might just take some getting used to
<stdin> I think ctrl-p and ctrl-n switch windows in irssi
<fleebail1y33> stdin i think thats disabled
<fleebail1y33> stdin i want to enable it
<stdin> fleebail1y33: /window next should switch windows
<fleebail1y33> stdin nope
<fleebail1y33> stdin nope
<fleebail1y33> stdin its not so bad like this
<binary2k2> you sure, I'm in irssi and '/window next' switches
<fleebail1y33> stdin i'll just end up typing in the wrong chan alot
<bgsteffens> anyone ever installed KDevelop on Kubuntu?
<fleebail1y33> stdin well o disabled it!
<fleebail1y33> stdin well i
<stdin> and how did you disable it?
<fleebail1y33> stdin if i knew that i would enable it
<stdin> check the config in ~/.irssi/config
<fleebail1y33> but do i know what to look for?
<tomlins> anyone help me with Amarok ?
<fleebail1y33> tomlins sure
<tomlins> i am getting no audio playback
<tomlins> though my sound system is working for other apps
<fleebail1y33> tomlins what music format?
<tomlins> streaming, from last.fm
<tomlins> the stream is playing, i jsut dont hear it
<fleebail1y33> tomlins you have akoke-mpeg?
<tomlins> hehe, i'm a llinux newbie, sorry
<stdin> do you get sound in amarok when playing sound files?
<tomlins> havent tried that actually
<tomlins> other media players are working though
<fleebail1y33> it should install a package and en
<fleebail1y33> it should install a package and enable a repository
<fleebail1y33> die irssi
<tomlins> i didnt install this myself, it came when i updated to KDE
<tomlins> from gnome
<fleebail1y33> yup yup
<fleebail1y33> click on an mp3 lets say
<tomlins> k
<fleebail1y33> got that?
<dsmith_> does winamp work in linux yet?
<dsmith_> I saw they had a beta version
<tomlins> just looking for one
<fleebail1y33> boooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<dsmith_> lol
<fleebail1y33> well goodnight guys
<dsmith_> night
<stdin> night
<fleebail1y33> 2 am here
<stdin> dsmith_: isn't xmms a winamp clone?
<tomlins> just opend an mp3 from a netwrok share and it crashed
<seven11> stdin: there is actualy a tree command. all you need to do is install package tree... maybe somebody like this information.
<murchadh_bhaba> tomlins, Check what sound system amarok is outputting to.
<tomlins> says default
<tomlins> all my audio settings are set to default so i dont know what default actually is
<murchadh_bhaba> tomlins, Can it be set to alsa?
<tomlins> that option is available, yes
<tomlins> alsa is ?
<stdin> seven11: "find . -type d" works too, maybe I like making things difficult for myself tho :p
<dsmith_> well kaffeine sure dont work
<dsmith_> :/
<murchadh_bhaba> tomlins, Give it a go. Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<tomlins> ok, thanks :)
<tomlins> it appears not
<dsmith_> trying amarok myself now
<dsmith_> fetching pkgs
<murchadh_bhaba> tomlins, Check what system kubuntu is using. System Settings > Sound System
<tomlins> says default
<dsmith_> hmmm amarok works for me
<dsmith_> now I need some plugins
<tomlins> sorry, i mean autodetect
<dsmith_> :)
<murchadh_bhaba> ama-rocks! One of kde's killer apps.
<tomlins> i just changed it to alsa
<murchadh_bhaba> tomlins, Is there a test button somewhere nearby?
<tomlins> looking...
<tomlins> yes, and working
<ubuntu> efgfdhfhfhg
<tomlins> i'll leave it for tonight gotta get some shuteye, thanks for your help
<murchadh_bhaba> tomlins, Cool, alsa working then. Dunno why amarok can't output to it. Hmmmm...
<tomlins> better luck tomorrow I say ;)
<tomlins> thanks :)
<murchadh_bhaba> tomlins, Good Luck!
<tomlins> l8r
<T3hWiz0rd> how do you send a message to everyone on a computer via terminal?
<T3hWiz0rd> i forgot how to
<manodad> T3hWiz0rd: Try 'wall'
<MattQcCa> !ubotwo nvidia
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<T3hWiz0rd> manodad: it keeps saying "can't read"
<stdin> !nvidia | MattQcCa
<Ubotwo> MattQcCa: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<manodad> T3hWiz0rd: ok
<T3hWiz0rd> manodad: iunno what would be causing it to say that
<MattQcCa> stdin: heh, thanks. By the way, do you know if it is possible to use the drivers downloadable on nVidia's Website?
<stdin> MattQcCa: I don't use nvidia, but yeah, it's possible
<manodad> T3hWiz0rd: I think you need to be root or Superuser rights to use it. Can you use "write" then or 'mesg' or 'talk'
<T3hWiz0rd> manodad: lemme try, chowning a home folder first.
<stdin> MattQcCa: but be aware that if there is a kernel update, you'll have to recompile the driver again and X wont work until you do
<manodad> T3hWiz0rd: they are also commands to send messages to users
<Agent_bob> man what a fight.....
<Agent_bob> Q if two people are logged into one box ssh and local   what's the best way for the two to communicate ?
<MattQcCa> stdin: ah, I see. I've tried installing it and it complained about not finding ld and objcopy... I made a symlink to /usr/bin/ldd, which I assumed to be a dynamic ld... after finding /bin/ld_static... it may have been a bad idea, but I can still change the link, yes? All I need now is to find and symlink objcopy... is it available?
<manodad> Agent:bob: Use command 'talk'
<raphink> Agent_bob: use screen & screen -x
<raphink> Agent_bob: so you can share a shell
<psb154> Agent_bob man write
<raphink> :)
<Agent_bob> manodad any idea what provides 'talk' ?
<stdin> MattQcCa: do you have the 'build-essential' package installed ?
<stdin> Agent_bob: talkd maybe
<MattQcCa> stdin: err... obviously not
<Agent_bob> bash: write: command not found
<Agent_bob> bash: talk: command not found
<raphink> Agent_bob: the package seems to be called talk
<raphink> talk - Chat with another user
<raphink> talkd - Remote user communication server
<manodad> Agent_bob: You can use write also
<manodad> Agent_bob: 'write'
<stdin> MattQcCa: that package will give you everything you need to compile, you also need linux-headers-`uname -r` (not sure if the build package depends on that)
<raphink> Agent_bob: what exactly do you need this?
<raphink> for
* MattQcCa goes and rms the symlink then goes hunting for the mentionned packages.
<Agent_bob> to communicate between an ssh session and a local one on the same box
<MattQcCa> stdin: alright, thank you :)
<kraut> moin
<stdin> you're welcome MattQcCa
<raphink> Agent_bob: how do you m ean communicate? Do you only mean messaging, or running commands together?
<raphink> Agent_bob: if you wish for two sessions to share a virtual shell (which allows to communicate aswell, obviously), you can use screen
<michi> hi@all
<T3hWiz0rd> hi@you
<michi> soory test german
<Agent_bob> raphink no just coordenating a task  screen is actually not desireable in this case
<raphink> Agent_bob: if your goal is to connect via ssh to the local box and send messages to the logged user (in KDE), you can also log as this user and use dcop to send messages :)
<murchadh_bhaba> raphink, I like the screen idea. What would you run that would allow a kinda chat conversation, like irc?
<raphink> murchadh_bhaba: it would be sharing a shell
<Agent_bob> raphink k
<raphink> murchadh_bhaba: and then you just put # in front of lines when you type so they are commented out
<raphink> murchadh_bhaba: I usually do that to teach people how to use the CLI or how to package
<raphink> inviting them on my machine in screen
<murchadh_bhaba> raphink, Ah! I see what your at.
* Admiral_Chicago waves to raphink
<raphink> hi Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going?
<raphink> good
<raphink> just woke up
<raphink> I have to hurry up to work soon
<raphink> :)
<murchadh_bhaba> Yeah, screen -x is invaluable!
<Admiral_Chicago> go to work raphink. i have to go study soon
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I'm having a tea first
<raphink> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> talking to girls now :{
<raphink> to girls?
<Admiral_Chicago> good, tea is a great morning starter
<Admiral_Chicago> yup
<raphink> yep
<T3hWiz0rd> !ati
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> ... :O
<Admiral_Chicago> raphink: go to work...
<Agent_bob> anyone have a better more efficent way of monitoring sshd ?            while true ;do clear ;tail -2 /var/log/auth.log | grep string && echo action | wall ;sleep 5 ;done
<dsmith_> i need a TEA
<Agent_bob> hmmm gnome depends on  python2.4  so i have to have  python2.4 & python2.5    that reeks of an unsavory aromah
<Agent_bob> ah man   5.4 tons of errors installing gnome.....
<Agent_bob> dpkg is going to error out with too many >>> dpkg: error processing gnome-desktop-environment (--configure):
<Agent_bob>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<murchadh_bhaba> murchadh_bhaba raises the Average IQ by leaving! Night all.
<eMaX> re
<Agent_bob> i hate apt.
<Agent_bob> i've had it lock like this several times     has 47 packages installed but not configured  so it can't remove them and cant finish setting them up....
<stdin> dpkg --congigure -a
<Jucato> (sudo)
<stdin> but spell it right :p
<Agent_bob> i wish it was that simple
<Agent_bob> btw that ends with the list of unconfigured packages and    E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<stdin> what to do depends on what the exact error is
<Agent_bob> postinst script failed
<Agent_bob> i'm working on it.
<stdin> look at the script that failed in /var/lib/dpkg/info/[package] .postinst
<Agent_bob> i'll bet it calling one of the ubuntu scripts   update-rc.d or invoke-rc.d  or some such and it's failing therefore the inst script fails and dpkg fails....  i've seen this krap many times.
<Agent_bob> found it.
<Agent_bob> Unable to remove /etc/logcheck, not empty
<Agent_bob> touch: cannot touch `/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-386': No such file or directory
<dsmith_> hmmmm kubuntu runs cpu hard with parted wine apps
<dsmith_> *ported I meant
<kkathman> why do you want to touch a boot image?
<Agent_bob> i had forgotten to mkdir /boot and mkdir /etc/alternatives   before the install.
<T3hWiz0rd> okay I am installing fglrx via ssh for a friend
<T3hWiz0rd> I've followed the instructions closely on the site and STILL, not getting it to work
<Agent_bob> i'm only installing gnome so i can remove it.....
<T3hWiz0rd> its loaded into modprobe, loaded into xorg, but simply *not* working
<Agent_bob> cause i'm not going back to udev  and gnome requires hal which requires udev....
<Agent_bob> "  followed the instructions closely on the site  "  << on ubuntu site ?
<augustin> hello
<augustin> what's new today
<Agent_bob> ok new offending process   "gconf-schemas "   how important is that ?
<stdin> asking gnome question in #kubuntu may open a rift in the space-time continuum
<T3hWiz0rd> does anyone know why fglrx wouldn't work even when its the loaded module in xorg.conf and its moaded and modprobe sees it
<Agent_bob> T3hWiz0rd !i sorry
<corbeau> salut
<corbeau> !french
<Ubotwo> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Agent_bob> so if i do  "ln -s /bin/true /bin/gconf-schemas "    i should be able to remove this krap
<stdin> maybe
<Agent_bob> it seems to be working    maybe
<Agent_bob> tty24 [root@~]  dpkg -R --purge --force-all $(<list) > error 2>&1
<Agent_bob> we'll see what it does.
<Agent_bob> list is a list of the 47 packages that failed to install...
<T3hWiz0rd> why does ati have to be so difficult *bangs head*
<T3hWiz0rd> its loaded as a module and everything! why won't it just work!
<Agent_bob> error is clean  so i guess it worked now i'll rm /bin/gconf-schemas   and be done with that....
<Agent_bob> T3hWiz0rd are you getting errors ?
<T3hWiz0rd> Agent_bob: that  Ican tell, no
<T3hWiz0rd> modprobe shows its loaded fine, i've checked the xorg error log and can't find anything related to fglrx
<Agent_bob> using startx to start it right ?
<T3hWiz0rd> Agent_bob: it was control alt backspaced
<Agent_bob> kill the dm and use startx so you can watch for errors
<T3hWiz0rd> Agent_bob: one fo the biggest problems is I don't have local access to this machine
<T3hWiz0rd> so I'm watching it all unfold over ssh
<T3hWiz0rd> Agent_bob: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<T3hWiz0rd> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<T3hWiz0rd> that seems to be them there
<Agent_bob> <T3hWiz0rd> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<T3hWiz0rd> which measn what tho?
<Agent_bob> google it ?
<Agent_bob> means that dirrect rendering on that setting is not going to work...   i have no idea why tho
<Agent_bob> screen 0  is the default in xorg.conf
<T3hWiz0rd> what about the first ww it posted, there Agent_bob?
<T3hWiz0rd> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<Agent_bob> ah wrong address ?
<T3hWiz0rd> Agent_bob: its the only agp device on the system so what should it be?
<Agent_bob> lshw | grep -c4 PCI
<T3hWiz0rd> all it replied was
<T3hWiz0rd> "3"
<PFA> where i be finding my Sun Java folder thing?
<PFA> like the one i need to use for 0p3r4
<PFA> or whatevs
<ikonia> pfa - just talk normal
<ikonia> opera - not op3r4
<Agent_bob> T3hWiz0rd is that an agp port?
<T3hWiz0rd> Agent_bob: it should be, the card is agp
<PFA> ikonia: well i dont like your pants D:
<Agent_bob> T3hWiz0rd try  PCI:1:0:0
<ikonia> what ?
<T3hWiz0rd> Agent_bob: and set that in xserver-xorg?
<PFA> never mind.
<PFA> anyway, any idea about the sun java folderything
<ikonia> sorry  -I don't like your pants either. Best of luck sorting it out
<T3hWiz0rd> Agent_bob: PCI:1:0:0 << it is set to that
<Agent_bob> PFA find /usr -name <what.ever.you.want>
<PFA> Agent_bob: i have already done a search. it just confused me more.
<PFA> found all kinds of stuff but i dont know where the folder i want is.
<Agent_bob> T3hWiz0rd you better check the file for dublicate entries
<PFA> in fact i dont even know what folder i want.
<T3hWiz0rd> Agent_bob: xorg?
<Agent_bob> T3hWiz0rd yes
<Agent_bob> T3hWiz0rd /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<T3hWiz0rd> Agent_bob: Section "DRI" Mode    0666
<T3hWiz0rd> EndSection
<T3hWiz0rd> could that have anything to do with it?
<ikonia> T3hWiz0rd: are you using nvidia or ati cards ?
<T3hWiz0rd> ikonia: this is a friends computer I am ssh'ed into and configuring
<T3hWiz0rd> its ati
<Agent_bob> idk.   i never wrote dri   get with ikonia
<ikonia> Agent_bob: pardon ?
<T3hWiz0rd> the bus device is         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<Agent_bob> agent hide   goes and hides now.
<T3hWiz0rd> no duplicates, either.
<ikonia> T3hWiz0rd: just do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> just reconfigure it
<T3hWiz0rd> ikonia: i've done that... about 30 times.
<Agent_bob> ikonia i'm dumping him in your lap... :)
<ikonia> Agent_bob: ahhhhhh
<rcrook> PFA:  if you are after the path to java for the Opera settings try /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/lib/i386
<Agent_bob> you're welcome.
* ikonia offers Agent_bobthe finger for his now "clear" kindness
<PFA> rcrook: YOU ARE MY HERO. <333333 thanks
<rcrook> NP
<ikonia> T3hWiz0rd: read the wiki page on configuring ati video cards
<T3hWiz0rd> i read the guide and everything provided here
<T3hWiz0rd> still having bugs
<ikonia> what exactly is the problem ?
<ikonia> I'm not sure I have a clear picture
<T3hWiz0rd> fglrx isn't working. i've installed it per the guides in the ubuntu documentation.
<T3hWiz0rd> it worked for the first install, when X restarted
<T3hWiz0rd> it stopped, didn't work after.
<ikonia> define "not working"
<T3hWiz0rd> it gives the errors : (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<ikonia> and is pci:1:0;1 where the card is ?
<Agent_bob> ww is warning   ee is error
<ikonia> ahhh are you just getting a warning or an error
<ikonia> don't forget most cards have dual output
<T3hWiz0rd> both
<ikonia> both /
<ikonia> ?
<T3hWiz0rd> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable\
<T3hWiz0rd> that comes right after the warning
<ikonia> thats fine
<ikonia> don't worry about that
<ikonia> for the moment.....
<Agent_bob> well it looks like after a totaly hacked --force-all remove of the busted packages  a mkdir /boot and mkdir /etc/alternatives  the install is going to succeed this time.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: what are you up to ?
<Agent_bob> installing  gnome
<e1mer> is there a tool to convert 3gp file to avi/mpeg ?
<ikonia> on kubuntu ?
<e1mer> yup or in ubuntu in general?
<Agent_bob> well i don't think this system really knows if it's kubuntu or xubuntu or ...    heh   just played 52 package pickup with the packagemanger
<sonicGB> elmer, I think he was talking to Agent_bob
<e1mer> sonicGB: oops sorry
<sonicGB> elmer: mencoder will apparently convert 3gp to mpeg
<e1mer> sonicGB: ill try that
<e1mer> sonicGB: tnx
<Agent_bob> it's kinda like one of them electric cars that burns gasoline.....
<sonicGB> it's a command line thing, might take some fiddling to figure out what codecs you need, etc
<sonicGB> mencoder example: http://www.bigbold.com/snippets/posts/show/2958
<e1mer> sonicGB: i just passd the filename and it plays :) ill try to figure out converting, tnx btw
<Agent_bob> now if i can figure out how to remove udev without removing hal ......
<sonicGB> elmer: that's a good sign :-)   (you're welcome btw!)
<ikonia> Agent_bob: still fighting with udev huh
<shosho> hi every body
<Agent_bob> ikonia no no   i fixed that.
<ikonia> ooh, cool
<shosho> iam using kubuntu konversation
<shosho> i wanna join python channel and i dont know how
<Agent_bob> ikonia just apt-get remove udev and build a new initramfs.img
<ikonia> Agent_bob: was it really that simple ?
<Agent_bob> i was a bit shocked
<ikonia> I expected more reprocussions
<shosho> would any body tell me how ???
<stdin> shosho: to join a channel type /join channelname
<ikonia> stdin: great nick
<stdin> shosho: eg: /join #python
<Agent_bob> ikonia  then i issued apt-get install gnome    so it reinstalled udev   lol
<shosho> ok i have the message that i need to be identified
<ikonia> shosho: identify your self with the nickserv
<shosho> how to be identified
<Agent_bob> so now if i can figure out how to rm it without taking everything with it.
<ikonia> google for irc terms
<stdin> ikonia: thanks, found it yesterday and got mod to drop it so I stole it :p
<shosho> ok tell me step by step how
<ikonia> shosho: go to http://www.google.com
<ikonia> then search for "irc howto"
<ikonia> then read the document
<Agent_bob> shosho /msg nickserv help
<stdin> shosho: look here http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
* ikonia waits for "tell me how"
<A-L-A-R-M> goodmorning. where can i find the log file that keeps the logs when i shutdown my computer ? the last 2 times i tried to shut down the system after loging out , stopped responding , and by pressing alt+ctrl+backspace showed me that it stoped somewhere on unmounting .
<shosho> i tried 100 times but i failed
<Agent_bob> /msg nickserv help
<A-L-A-R-M> unfortunatelly i see also that boot.log is doesnt exist... a deamon is needed for the file to be updated ?
<Agent_bob> shosho say that ^
<ikonia> shosho: no you've not tried anything
<ikonia> as you didn't know the command until someone told you
<stdin> A-L-A-R-M: /var/log/boot ?
<ikonia> now read the docs !
<A-L-A-R-M> no thats not the file
<shosho> look iam new user of irc
<Agent_bob> hmmmm if shosho means he's tried to /msg 100 times   i hope he doesn't figure out how to register
<shosho> and i dont know how to deal
<shosho> just
<Agent_bob> /msg nickserv help
<Agent_bob> shosho say that ^
<ikonia> shosho: you've been given the urls to read
<ikonia> go read them !
<stdin> A-L-A-R-M: there is also syslog, kernlog, messages (all in /var/log)
<A-L-A-R-M> i will check them, thank you
<stdin> np
<A-L-A-R-M> something else. is it possible kubuntu to when it boots to run in interactive boot to see whats happening benieth ?
<shosho> ok
<shosho> i will try
<stdin> A-L-A-R-M: remove "splash" and maybe "quiet" from the boot line in grub
<A-L-A-R-M> okie thanks
<stdin> A-L-A-R-M: you can either edit /boot/grub/menu.lst or edit the line from the grub menu at boot
<Agent_bob> A-L-A-R-M boot with    vga=0x0f05 verbose
<A-L-A-R-M> menu.list is easier
<A-L-A-R-M> got to find first the splash :)
<Agent_bob> it's not interactive really  but it is noisy as all get out
<A-L-A-R-M> ## hiddenmenu
<A-L-A-R-M> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<A-L-A-R-M> #hiddenmenu
<A-L-A-R-M> anything to do with it ?
<Agent_bob> no
<A-L-A-R-M> ok saw the splash quite
<stdin> A-L-A-R-M: look for a line starting with kernel
<A-L-A-R-M> what does each of them do ?
<A-L-A-R-M> stdin:  found it
<A-L-A-R-M> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdc1 ro quiet splash
<A-L-A-R-M> remove quiet splash
<Agent_bob> splash manst that eye candy junk   and  quite means don't tell me what's happening
<stdin> "splash" activates the usplash (XP like) loading screen
<Agent_bob> manst means
<A-L-A-R-M> although i just saw another options in the file. # defoptions=quiet splash
<A-L-A-R-M> okie dokie :) thanks
<A-L-A-R-M> and now how about the log out again to be able to see whats happening and not to search in log files
<A-L-A-R-M> :)
<Agent_bob> verbose  means tell me everything
<A-L-A-R-M> or shutdown
<stdin> that's for when you update grub (when the kernel is updated or a new one is installed) the options will be put there by default
<A-L-A-R-M> somehow cant find the log file that has to do with the shutdown to see what went wrong
<Agent_bob> vga=0x0f05  is text only   80x30    precludes splashing
<Agent_bob> and until now i've not seen the hardware that wouldn't accept  vga=0x0f05   althought i've only tried it on two lappies
<Agent_bob> vga=0x0f04  is  80x25   the industry standard.
<HabaKKuk> hi
<vanique> any native english here?
<vanique> ;>
<Agent_bob> no i'm native american
<stdin> i'm native british
<murchadh_bhaba> Somr Irish too....
<vanique> i prefer british
<vanique> :>
<Agent_bob> ok stdin is native english  :)
<vanique> well it could be american at least:P
<Agent_bob> hehhe  i love installing things   it's always such fun tracking down all the errors....... "NOT!"
<Agent_bob> 19229 ?        Z      0:00 [xrdb]  <defunct>
<Hobbsee> !sru
<Ubotwo> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<kimmern> Hey! Why does "df -h" say that I am out of diskspace when i'm not? I've deleted at least 3 gb and still it says 0 available diskspace! can't download anything cause my computer obviesly thinks i'm out of diskspace! whats going on?
<Agent_bob> kimmmern did you delete or did you trash ?
<kimmern> oh my god i'm a retard...thanks Agent_bob! just got out of bed :P
<Agent_bob> and being slow is not a problem being stoped on the other hand ......
<Agent_bob> :)
<murchadh_bhaba> Didn't like being called stoped!
<Agent_bob> now i wonder how to start gnome ???
<Agent_bob> guess not...
<Agent_bob> i have   startfluxbox       startx             startxfce4     but no startgnome
<Agent_bob> hmmmmm
<Agent_bob> will  gnome-wm   do it ?
<eMaX_> ne1 here has configured proftpd? When I use gproftpd and explicitely say "activate", it is activated with /etc/proftpd.conf. Otherwise it is also activated, but I don't know with which conf
<murchadh_bhaba> Agent_bob, Looks likely.
<Agent_bob> gnome-wm --display :0
<Agent_bob> Window manager error: Unable to open X display
<Agent_bob> and yes x is running
<stdin> Agent_bob: would it be gnome-session
<murchadh_bhaba> Agent_bob, My guess is you'll have to stop X first.
<Agent_bob> stdin i tried that but it seems to be void of any pannel or mouse input actions
<Agent_bob> murchadh_bhaba negitive.
<stdin> asked in #ubuntu ?
<Agent_bob> hehhe   but they don't like to talk to me in there....
<stdin> I don't think you'll find to many gnome experts in here tho
<murchadh_bhaba> Agent_bob, I don't have it installed any more. Used to just select it at the graphical login screen (kdm).
<Agent_bob> murchadh_bhaba assuming i used a dm or even had one installed that would probably work.
<stdin> did you install gnome manually or ubuntu-desktop ?
<thepianoguy> why does my kubuntu scratch the disk a bit every few seconds?
<Agent_bob> gnome
<Agent_bob> it's a meta package   like  kde is
<murchadh_bhaba> Agent_bob, Yeah, didn't think it was you. ??)
<dani> a question i am using vmware and my mixer is not working
<dani> i have the new download for kubuntu
<scarfreewill> my hdd is curupted plz help need free/opensrc app to recover btw the fs is ext3
<shinobi2> i installed built essential, but gcc is not linking, missing curses.h
<Agent_bob> thepianoguy something reading for new file systems    like an auto mounting process ?
<stdin> scarfreewill: have you tried fsck
<scarfreewill> no
* scarfreewill checking it out
<stdin> "sudo shutdown -F -r" should force a check
<thepianoguy> it looks like there are some programs (services) behind doing "some stuff" I'm not aware
<matthew> scarfreewill, please please please use normal english here.
<dani> how do i fix the sound problem
<matthew> There is no hurry. I promise.
<scarfreewill> matthew, sorry will do
<matthew> scarfreewill, is english not your first language?
<scarfreewill> matthew, no afrikaans
<matthew> scarfreewill, ok, I guess that your sin is forgivable, lol
<matthew> scarfreewill, sorry to be rude.
<scarfreewill> matthew, np
<scarfreewill> matthew oops i can't help it :P
<Agent_bob> np
<Agent_bob> we all do that
<Agent_bob> ok what's the gnome pannel called ?
<Agent_bob> oh gnome-panel  drr de drr drr
<stdin> :p
<Agent_bob> :) the idiot that can't laugh at himself isn't much of an idiot imo
<Kabal> When I do a apt-get update I get this: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 34 not upgraded.
<Kabal> Why are 34 not upgraded?
<stdin> try dist-upgrade
<Kabal> oke
<Kabal> 34 packages have been kept back.. the same..
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kabal> I did
<Agent_bob> hmmmm
<stdin> try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Agent_bob> or use synaptic even
<Kabal> should I mix up apt and aptitude
<Kabal> ?
<murchadh_bhaba> Kabal, If sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't work, you may have mixed sources.
<stdin> no reason not to
<vosecek> Hi, i need help with adding support for NTFS write (ntfs-3g)
<Kabal> murchadh_bhaba: that could very well be :)
<stdin> !ntfs-3g
<Ubotwo> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<vosecek> When i write gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list it will write "unknown command gksudo"
<stdin> vosecek: you want "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<murchadh_bhaba> vosecek, Used kdesu instead of gksudo
<Jucato> use kate instead of gedit
<_eMaX_> hmm.
<_eMaX_> anyone here has proftpd configured?
<mf_debian> anyone here use a socket 775 celeron, while mine it seems good in terms of heat, the fan seems to spin up and down alot, kinda whiny, annoys the hell out of me
<vosecek> stdin: it will write "cannot connect to X server" and when i want to edit through Kate i cannot save it (i am not root in graphic mode)
<zch> hrm can someone help me out here, i just installed kubuntu, and tried installing compiz, then suddenly i couldnt run any system settings, it says conversation with su failed
<zch> su works fine within shell console though
<stdin> vosecek: did you use kdesu?
<vosecek> i am sorry, it works!
<stdin> :)
<vosecek> I was in root terminal, when i tried it in normal terminal it is ok
<stdin> live and learn
<vosecek> learning by doing
<zch> any idea what is going on?
<stdin> that's best way
<murchadh_bhaba> zch, I'm no expert, but I dont think using su is recomended. !sudo
<zch> well i just want to set resolution
<zch> and if i go to settings
<zch> it asks for password
<zch> and says
<zch> conversation with su failed
<murchadh_bhaba> zch, Something to do with messing up ownership of files. Probably what you've done. Giveme a min.....
<zch> ok
<murchadh_bhaba> zch, kdesu krandrtray at a shell should help you with hte resolution. On the other nissue, we'll have to research a bit further....
<zch> ok let me try that first im stuck in 640x480
<zch> nah, same conversation with su failed
<murchadh_bhaba> zch, If there are other modes available, ctrl+alt++ (control alt and plus on the numeric pad) should up the res. Anyone else on this one?
<zch> nothing
<murchadh_bhaba> zch, I don't think there are any higher modes available to you. I'd say you may need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zch> i was in normal resolution i was messing with adept installing packages
<zch> and then this happened
<murchadh_bhaba> zch, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will reconfigure X, allowing you to select a graphics chipset, resolutions, etc.
<zch> trying now
<Polly_Morf> part
<Polly_Morf> crap!
<vosecek> Why i cannot to umout /media/hdb1 ? It will write twice "device is already used"
<murchadh_bhaba> vosecek, Something is accessing files on the partition.
<fnord5> im looking for somethinglike  /join #ubuntu-lgx?
<fnord5> what am i typeing in wrong?
<murchadh_bhaba> vosecek, You will have to stop that process. It may be something as simple as being in a directory of that mount in a shell.
<maryen> hi!
<maryen> I turned to the dark side and converted my kubuntu to ubuntu
<maryen> :(
<vosecek> No, nothing is runnig of hdb1, every application (kate, kopete etc.) runs of ext3 disc
<Windwalker> Hi. I have a problem with one postscript file. Can somebody tell me if he printed the file successfully on his printer. I really need your help
<eMaX_> send it to me
<Windwalker> mail pls
<Windwalker> go private
<intelikey> gnome is totally hosed.
<eMaX_> hrmpf. private msg are blocked.
<Windwalker> how to send it to you?
<eMaX_> spam@mnsoft.org
<intelikey> eMaX_ not for registered users
<eMaX_> :)
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey, WelKome bacK to the land of K!
<Windwalker> ok
<Windwalker> 1 mom
<intelikey> murchadh_bhaba yeah.  tanks.
<eMaX_> bhaba haba? Haba nmbahaba ba.
<murchadh_bhaba> vosecek, What type is /dev/hdb1
<intelikey> actually it the land of people that give a 'put propper by word here'
<Windwalker> eMaX_ the problem is unusual. I cannot print well the Courier New font. However I print the ps file fine from Slackware 10.1 and the same printer ppd
<Windwalker> Which is your distro?
<Windwalker> Check your E-mail
<eMaX_> Oh freddled gruntbuggly...
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey, You been trying to make up with those gnomes in #ubuntu or what?
<vosecek> murchadh_bhaba, it is ntfs partition i am trying to write to ntfs
<intelikey> murchadh_bhaba not really.    just went to see if it was like i last saw it.     actually i used to set in there all time in place of in here cause i felt sorry for all the people that came in and got ignored like i did....   but then i made an op mad and they locked me out for a few weeks ....
<znoGG> hi
<intelikey> and that made me mad and thing went down hill from there.... :)
<znoGG> does anyone else have problems downloading kubuntu edgy release?
<znoGG> the DVD in particular
<znoGG> i can't get a successful download from anywhere
<Windwalker> eMax_, did you recieve the postscript file?
<murchadh_bhaba> vosecek, Yes I have done what you are doing. You need to umount /dev/hdb1 so you can sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1. Is that where you are?
<fnord5> i downloaded the dvd fine but that was 2 months ago
<intelikey> znoGG i'd have tons of trubble with it....  dialup.
<eMaX_> apparently cannot decompress it
<Windwalker> hm...
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey, I've never been. Is it that bad an experience? ??)
<Windwalker> tar xvzpf nameoffile
<znoGG> fnord5: interesting... for example, from the main kubuntu mirrors, it downloads a 0 byte file
<znoGG> i tried using ftp, permission denied on the remote end
<vosecek> murchadh_bhaba, no, it is not ok. It is looking that something is running, by i do not not what ...
<znoGG> real weird stuff
<Windwalker> eMaX_, which is your distro?
<eMaX_> atanas rogachev
<Windwalker> :)
<edgy> Hi, I installed proftpd and it created a user ftp:x:123:65534::/home/ftp:/bin/false in /etc/passwd but it didn't create any group with that number in /etc/group isn't that a bug?
<znoGG> ok all i had to do was turn off PASV mode, cool
<znoGG> :)
<Windwalker> eMaX_ where are you from?
<eMaX_> switzerland, originally germany
<Windwalker> Ehat is this name Atanas Rogachev?
<eMaX_> speak some russian and some polish
<Windwalker> I am from BG
<eMaX_> well that is written on the sheet
<Windwalker> I also speak russian, nemnojko
<eMaX_> ok it prints fine
<Windwalker> did you manage to see all text 1:1
<eMaX_> actually I have a postscript printer
<eMaX_> yes
<eMaX_> can you read it?
<Windwalker> I have problem with Coiurier new :(
<eMaX_> if you want I can scan it in and send it back to you
<Windwalker> only 50% of the characters are printed. I mean only the first part ot each character
<eMaX_> hehe. that is very helpful
<Windwalker> very strange. I have 3 machines in (K)ubuntu and the same problem with 5 different printers
<Windwalker> Which is your distro?
<Windwalker> I have 6.06 LTS
<eMaX_> I have a fresh edgy
<Windwalker> Hm...
<Windwalker> This could be the reason for the broken cups...or font...
<eMaX_> trashed my suse after having been a suse user since the beginning - and am pretty happy with kubuntu
<eMaX_> well I did install extra fonts using easyubuntu
<murchadh_bhaba> vosecek, Right, I had serious problems umounting my ntfs drive the other day, and I'm looking for a solution for you. I recommend shutting down X and logging out of all terminals, log back in and try to umount it again.
<Windwalker> I had problems with Kubuntu direct install so I did Ubuntu->kubuntu desktop
<Windwalker> Thank you for your help. I will look deeper into the matter...though I don't know how ;)
<vosecek> thx, i'll try it.
<murchadh_bhaba> vosecek, Is it the ntfs-3g driver you're going to use?
<eMaX_> I just sent it back to you
<eMaX_> as a scanned pdf
<Windwalker> np I absolutely believe you. I will send you my problem in jpg for you to see.
<eMaX_> hmm. Faktura No ... / 18-09-2006. Are you a bit backlogged with your book keeping :-D
<vosecek> murchadh_bhaba, i thing yes, but i will use next manual forinstall from ntfs-3g wiki.ubuntu.com
<fnord5> <eMaX_> well I did install extra fonts using easyubuntu
<Windwalker> :) I believe in the (K)ubuntu society ;)
<fnord5> could be your problem...
<eMaX_> I also did some automatix even though everyone else said I shouldn't - I installed just what I needed so that also worked. Cannot tell why the fonts work fine here, but I never actually expected to have that problem
<eMaX_> fnord5 I don't have that problem. Windwalker has
<Windwalker> You can check your e-mail for a scanned copy too.
<murchadh_bhaba> vosecek, It's pretty straight forward, just change "ntfs" in your /etc/fstab to "ntfs-3g", AFTER you add the sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list, and sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g!
<eMaX_> particularly interesting that the (apparently) exact same font does come out in one line (Identif. No.) but does not come out in the next line. (M.O.L.)
<Windwalker> eMaX_, only the Courier New has problems. The other text is in Arial
<eMaX_> No the Arial Text also has problems. You do not see the name (Atanac Pogachev)
<eMaX_> which is right of "M.O.L."
<intelikey> it took me that long to blast gnome from this system....
<Windwalker> :) I just photoshoped it a little ;)
<eMaX_> just beyond 11553272
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey, Gnone, but not easily forgotten!
<eMaX_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh.
<eMaX_> ok
<Windwalker> :) but I cannot photoshop the ps file
<eMaX_> well I won't tell Nikolay.
<Windwalker> 10x I owe you :D
<eMaX_> well anyway in this case you have a very strange problem with courier
<Windwalker> I guess it is my distro's problem
<Windwalker> I tested with CUPS 1.2.0 and 1.2.2
<Windwalker> Still the same problem
<eMaX_> hey, all (*): anyone ever had a problem where a printout chops off every second half of every character in one given font (courier)?
<Windwalker> tested it with HP1010, HP1020, KM1400W, HP1160 and OKi B4250
* rcrook is back (gone 04:39:50)
<intelikey> murchadh_bhaba how far did you say you were from Dublin ?
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey, Chancer I never did, but g
<murchadh_bhaba> Galway!
<intelikey> ah ok... i must have been thinking of someone else
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey, ??)
<Windwalker> eMaX_,
<Windwalker> Can you post output from gx -v
<Windwalker> gs -v
<Windwalker> sorry
<eMaX_> moment
<eMaX_> hey I have something for you.
<eMaX_> when I use image magick to convert the ps directly to a pdf, I get the same effect you have
<Windwalker> :)
<Windwalker> You kinda warmed my soul
<Windwalker> Is this setting in the CUPS configuration?
<eMaX_> so if you use a non postscript printer and some whatever cool conversion to laserjet etc. then the right suggestion would be to go buy a decent postscript printer :)
<eMaX_> if I use ghostview, I can see the file w/o problems
<eMaX_> but even ps2ps kills it
<eMaX_> very interesting
<Windwalker> eMaX_, how can I preview it using ghostview. I don't have this program
<eMaX_> gv *.ps
<eMaX_> but it won't help if you do not have a postscript printer
<murchadh_bhaba> eMaX_, Have you tried the hplip driver (HPs own linux drivers). Just to narrow things down.
<eMaX_> apt-get install gv
<eMaX_> well not me so far
<Windwalker> I will install it now
<eMaX_> yes but if you cannot simply lpr bla.ps, gv won't help. As if you print, it will route it through the same way you normally do. and then you get the conversion problems I also see when I use convert bla.ps bla.pdf etc.
<eMaX_> well, at least you can /read/ your file :)
<Windwalker> :)
<Windwalker> What about the customers...give them a legend like c=o...
<eMaX_> Now here is a suggestion. I set up a ps to pdf print and scan service, get 5 USD per page and sit back :D
<eMaX_> dobrze.
<eMaX_> I have to get back working. Thanks for pointing me to a reason why I should not throw away my postscript printer :)
<Windwalker> sound good...I'd better remember the phrase "Ubuntu is an old African word for - I don't understand Slackware"
<eMaX_> hahahahaha
<Windwalker> :) Success in your work!
<eMaX_> tnx
<A|arm> hello. why do applications requiere so much memory ? kate 40mb , gaim 80mb, ksysguard 30 , kmix 30mb and so on. i find it too extreme gaim under windows to use 8mb-10mb and in linux 10x more . could be something wrong ?
<intelikey> A|arm allocated
<intelikey> not used
<A|arm> what do u mean ?
<intelikey> so much memory allocated    dose mean they are using it
<A|arm> sure, but i got also other apps that allocate that memory as an effect new application started to use the swap which is defenetely slower
<intelikey> A|arm yep that's the reason i don't have swap
<A|arm> swap is needed
<A|arm> for such reasons
<intelikey> A|arm nope.
<intelikey> A|arm  if an app is allocated 100m but is only using 10m  and another one wants 50m but there isn't that buch free it's taken form the unused allocated
<A|arm> good explanation, then why applications are written on swap if there is still free memory ?
<A|arm> or do 5-10apps need 512mb mem ?
<intelikey> A|arm no i can run 10 apps as long as one is not gimp or oo  in kde on a system with 64m and no swap.
<eMaX_> because you have an operating system, not a shit system.
<intelikey> in fact i have ran ubuntu kde in 32m   but that's pretty tight.
<A|arm> something that could help: system guard shows:  about 200mb application memory , 512 cached memory 200+ buffered memory. does that help ?
<A|arm> i can understand the first number with app memory.. whats about cached and buffered memory usage ?
<intelikey> this box has 256m and i've never used swap   and only hadd oomk work when testing fork bombs
<eMaX_> alarm it is absolutely no problem for an app to allocate loads of memory. just use oracle. or vmware.
<intelikey> A|arm  type  free   in a konsole   and look at the line "-/+ buffers/cache:"   that's actual use
<Stalwart> which kernel is in herd1 cd?
<A|arm> okie moment
<A|arm>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<A|arm> Mem:        515824     510192       5632          0      16820     282364
<intelikey> -/+ buffers/cache: <<<<
<intelikey> what you showed is the allocated not the used.
<akrus> hello everyone
<akrus> is there something like sndconfig under ubuntu?
<akrus> just changed the soundcard and it's not changed
<intelikey> fraid not
<A|arm> -/+ buffers/cache:     211008     304816
<A|arm> 211used 300mb free
<eMaX_> so you have used 211008 and have free 304816
<intelikey> yep A|arm that's it.
<A|arm> thats good then. thank you  a lot :)
<A|arm> got a shock that xorg was using 180mb
<intelikey> hehhe x takes about 1m
<A|arm> allocates 180mb then
<A|arm> :)
<student_> potrzebuje pomocy] 
<akrus> someone? xD
<eMaX_> i co?
<akrus> how to detect the sound card? :x
<eMaX_> hmm. I just found out I should empty /tmp/kde-*/dvd/VIDEO_TS from time to time :)
<eMaX_> mv
<intelikey> akrus lshw
<A|arm> which command could i use to see how much memory each applications uses (not allocates)
<eeos> hi there.
<eMaX_> top
<eMaX_> ps
<intelikey> A|arm that idk
<eeos> I am getting a strange erro on a fresh installtion of kubuntu 6.10
<A|arm> okie thanks
<eeos> whe I try to sudo, I get timestamp error. why is that happening?
<intelikey> clock wrong
<eeos> when I try to sudo, I get timestamp error (= sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 18 12:34:10 2006)
<eeos> intelikey in what sense?
<eMaX_> well that is not actually in the future.
<akrus> intelikey: and? :)
<eeos> intelikey the clock is right, as far as I can see
<akrus> *-multimedia UNCLAIMED
<intelikey> akrus was it not listed ?
<eeos> anyone with a clue about how to solve the problem?
<A|arm> sometimes when trying to run some apps, they run without any problem but i get following error:
<akrus> intelikey: it's listed
<A|arm> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<A|arm>   Major opcode:  144
<A|arm>   Minor opcode:  3
<A|arm>   Resource id:  0x0
<A|arm> is that some major that needs to be fixed ?
<intelikey> eeos if you have clock set locally and change it to utc it can cause that   the output will still be correct but the timestamp will be wrong    or vise versa
<A|arm> sorry for the line flooding
<jager> check your timezone?
<eMaX_> a|arm I also get that
<eMaX_> every time I start an x app
<eMaX_> I suspect it to be some synaptics device setting in xorg.conf
<eMaX_> but I haven't checked so far
<intelikey> A|arm wacom device.
<A|arm> okie, nothing to worry
<A|arm> wacom device ? is that something that could be fixed ?
<eeos> intelikey I really do not understand, I did not change the clock at all. could you explain, or point me to some docuementation? the installation is a fresh installation, the home directory has been kept from the previous installation
<intelikey> A|arm if you want to fix it   there are three wacom devices listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  you can comment all three out.    just be sure to get the whold section not just the one line
<stivy> hello
<A|arm> would this affect later on something else ?
<eMaX_> yes when you finally want to use a table pc, you have to comment the stuff back in
<A|arm> ok . i'd better leave it then
<intelikey> eeos i don't know what you did/didn't do or what your system is set to do automatically  (like sync the clock with a server maybe)   but i know what timestamp in the future means....
<intelikey> A|arm only wacom devices.
<eeos> intelikey yes, but I do not understand what to do now.
<intelikey> eeos wait until the time has elapsed and it will fix it's self.
<akrus> intelikey: :)
<intelikey> it's normally not more than 5/6 hours  :)
<A|arm> what would be the world without those help channels :)
<eeos> intelikey the time has elapsed? what time?
<intelikey> the clock has to get to the time the file is marked with
<fnord5> kubuntu seems to run overly slow for me i know i only have 250mgs and 1.7gigs but its hella slow,any ideas?we really get bogged down whenever imdownloading anything with apt or frost wire
<eeos> intelikey 5/6 hours???? I need to get craking, I need it for working, it is not a toy! :P
<eMaX_> well then boot it and set the time
<murchadh_bhaba> eeos, Says 12:34 in your post. What time have you now?
<LeeJunFan> fnord5: while your downloading? sure it's not a network issue?
<fnord5> 600-800kbs average
<fnord5> thru wifi
<LeeJunFan> fnord5: that's from another system on your lan I take it?
<intelikey> date +"%s"
<intelikey> 1166442726
<intelikey> eeos ^
<eeos> murchadh_bhaba I have 11:53
<eeos> murchadh_bhaba how do I reset the clock so that sudo can work?
<intelikey> eeos what does date -u say ?
<fnord5> um nope just some niehbor with an open connection
<murchadh_bhaba> eeos, Should self right itself by intelikey's estimation in 40 mins.
<eeos> intelikey Mon Dec 18 11:54:24 UTC 2006
<eeos> intelikey date -u = Mon Dec 18 11:54:24 UTC 2006
<LeeJunFan> fnord5: you do realize that in the US people have been prosecuted for using someone elses wireless, just because it's unsecured doesn't mean it's yours to use.
<intelikey> ok so you are on utc time    hmmmm
<fnord5> frostwire loads a program called java that ive seen take up to 60% of my resources
<fnord5> yes im aware
<eeos> intelikey murchadh_bhaba  is the problem going to present itself each time I boot?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, java can be a bit much. I remember back when ICQ was available as a java program from ICQ, for linux it took about 40-60M of ram.
<intelikey> should never show up again
<fnord5> i dont think they mind,there router is labeld "state street internet" and im guessing they have it out there for people to use free
<fnord5> why does frostwire need java?
<jager> it's written in java
<murchadh_bhaba> eeos not unless something is changing your clack.
<jager> it needs the virtual machine
<fnord5> is there a p2p that wouldent eat up so much of my presius resources?
<murchadh_bhaba> oops clock! Now it's time for some fresh air. Time to raise the average IQ in here again. Later!
<LeeJunFan> fnord5: java is a language which is portable across different operating systems/platforms. Java can run un just about any type of OS, so they use java so it will be compatible with everything w/o having to write different versions for every different platform.
<LeeJunFan> fnord5: ktorrent, mldonkey/kmldonkey maybe?
<fnord5> thanks
<intelikey> eeos the thing about "fixing" that problem is that you need root access   which with *buntu's root jr. aproach to that you don't have....   so patients is the answer.
<intelikey> or a reboot to single and reset the file    ...
<eeos> intelikey is there a way to go back to a normal root approach, where you have the root user? on a 6.06 installtion I was able to use the traditional root approach (where you can su -).
<torpor> hi all ..
<torpor> having a small hard time getting wireless working on my Dell laptop (inspiron 8200) after moving to kubuntu .. anyone know of a good FAQ or howto for such a setup?
<Eyeless> !wireless
<Ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<torpor> i'm using kwifimanager, but its not seeing my network .. whereas the 'wireless assistant wireless lan manager" seems to be working ..
<torpor> Ubotwo: thanks!
<Ubotwo> torpor: Error: "thanks!" is not a valid command.
<torpor> Ubotwo: thanks
<Ubotwo> torpor: Error: "thanks" is not a valid command.
<Eyeless> its a bot :P
<torpor> eyeless: thanks!
<torpor> i know i meant to say thanks to you Eyeless
<Eyeless> dont thank me yet, that might not help you :P
<torpor> it doesn't.
<torpor> maybe i have a better idea: how to i switch back to 'normal' ubuntu from kubuntu?  that'll probably work better, since all the docs are for that instead ..
<Eyeless> well, the docs r pretty general sp
<Eyeless> so*
<torpor> thing is wlan is working fine with my powerbook (this IRC session for example) but Kwifimanager doesn't seem to be working at all ..
<torpor> i/ve added the details to config 1, selected "activate config 1" but it doesn't seem to work..
<Eyeless> hmmm, take a look on the docs for your card and see if theres some notes or instructions
<torpor> in my /var/log/messages i get the msg: "eth1: lucent/agere firmware doesnt support manual roaming" .. whatever that means ..
<intelikey> i'm about to loose this connection cause i'm uninstalling everything. that doesn't require "yes, do as i say"
<||arifaX> when I use suspend after restarting the machine it seems like parts of the filesystem are not mounted. I am not able to shutdown the machine then because all commands to do this are not available during the filesystem problem. any ideas/tricks?
<intelikey> ||arifaX mountpoints ?
<intelikey> what is it not mounting ?
<||arifaX> intelikey: dunno for example nearly all in /usr/lib is read and where usually the user rights are displayed there is only ???????
<Eyeless> torpor: which wireless card do you have?
<RoKFiT> is it possible to move the tray icon area to another panel?
<||arifaX> intelikey: read=red
<intelikey> hmmm
<torpor> Eyeless i guess its the default one in dell inspiron 8200, orinoco-based?
<||arifaX> intelikey: I only have /dev/sda1 where all is located so I think this is bad. I also see error messages concerning this partition when switching to a terminal in the *broken* mode
<||arifaX> intelikey: I think ubuntu restores the ram but not the disk state
<RoKFiT> so it is not possible to move tray icons from main panel?
<Eyeless> torpor: thers 2 differnt versions it seems: http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~sudhakar/linux/linux-dell.html
<Eyeless> that guy used rhel tho
<torpor> okay i guess i have to work out which chip i've got.
<torpor> i *have* had wireless working on this before (with MEPIS) its just been a big mess since i moved to ubuntu ..
<Eyeless> torpor: ahh, well, hopefully its something trivial :P
<torpor> it says "lucent/agere firmware doesnt support manual roaming" .. so is there a way to turn roaming off then?
<RoKFiT> no more panel games
<stamen> hi
<stamen> who can help to set NVIDIA TV out
<stamen> to work properly
<RoKFiT> what do you mean by set it?
<stamen> it works but black and white
<RoKFiT> what program?
<stamen> to make it work in prper resolution and to be with colours
<stamen> nvidia settings
<RoKFiT> !nvidia
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stamen> RoKFiT: If you have other program say it
<RoKFiT> i use tv time, but i have a separate card
<stamen> but I have only one, will it work with one
<RoKFiT> i would hope so
<RoKFiT> do you have the proper drivers installed?
<evans> hi
<stamen> yes, they are from the web site of nvidia
<stamen> and they are working
<RoKFiT> try another tv program
<stamen> RoKFiT: how to type this tv time in console
<RoKFiT> which were you using?
<stamen> I am using nvidia settings
<RoKFiT> tvtime
<stamen> RoKFiT: I have installed this tv time
<stamen> but how to configure it now to work
<stamen> with the th out
<RoKFiT> stamen: i'm not sure.
<dominik> hi
<RoKFiT> is there an nvidia program in /usr/bin/ you could run?
<RoKFiT> like a setup program
<RoKFiT> anything in the k menu
<stamen> there is Tv time and in system nvidia settings
<RoKFiT> go into system nvidia settings
<stamen> and
<dominik> i will let them know
<RoKFiT> what are the options it gives you?
<stamen> they are many
<RoKFiT> anything about color, or are they controller options
<Teraps> Please help: I just installed Kubuntu and when i boot, came error: "/bin/sh: can't access tty1, job control turned off"
<stamen> I can configure X display configuration
<stamen> there is the option for tv out
<AddyK> Aloha! :)
<snowrichard> hola
<dominik> ~}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}http://anylabs.com/http://anylabs.com/http://anylabs.com/http://anylabs.com/http://anylabs.com/http://anylabs.com/http://anylabs.com/http://anylabs.com/http://anylabs.com/http://anylabs.com/http://anylabs.com/http://anylabs.com/http://anylabs.com/http://anylabs.com/
<AddyK> spam?
<RoKFiT> oh-kay?
<vado> Bonjoir
<Eyeless> the sad part is that the spam isnt even clickable
<RoKFiT> eyeless was that you that responded to my post on the kubuntu forums about audio popping
<Eyeless> RoKFiT: nope
<RoKFiT> bbl
<bartist> hello
<bartist> i've pb with my sound
<bartist> how can i reset alsa?
<AddyK> Hmm, shouldn't it be: sudo alsactl stop
<AddyK> ?
<AddyK> Just a guess :|
<bartist> i have no idea
<bartist> the point is that the sound is very light
<bartist> and seems to come from very faaar away
<dominik> this isn't good
<bartist> do you have any idea?
<AddyK> Ok... do then alsamixer
<akrus> hello again
<akrus> I cannot switch to 2.6.20
<method|> something is wrong. when I type df it says that I have no space left. i'm deleting stuff off my harddrive and it still says i have no space left. for some reason the things im deleting isnt going to trash either
<AddyK> and you should see many volumeters or something...
<bartist> AddyK: alsamixer in term??
<AddyK> Yes :)
<akrus> during boot it stops, when I CTRL+ALT+F1 -> "Cannot assign something to PCI"
<bartist> alsamixer seems to be allright
<AddyK> OK... but do you see many volumeters that don't have that slide?
<AddyK> Those can be turned on or off with m
<AddyK> you should try and see if it works....
<bartist> the mixer seems good
<bartist> and it doesn't work
<AddyK> OK... I'm outta here... Installed Kubuntu :)
<AddyK> Good luck, bartist!
<bartist> thanks
<tijoe> is it possible/recommended to move form edgy back to dapper? have lots of problems with edgy. thanks
<torpor> hi all
<tijoe> hi
<malik__> is there any command or keys for konqi to add .com when typing the urls?
<torpor> i've verified that my card is the truemobile 1150 (DELL) and its using the orinoco drivers .. anyone got any clues what i have to do to get ubuntu/kubuntu to recognize it properly?  it seems that red hat 8.0 works fine with this card ..
<rosemary> hi DanielFaulknor
<malik__> like when we type web addresses in opera or IE or firefox i type youtube n then press ctrl+enter key to add www and .com ............what do i do in konqi?
<torpor> malik just press enter
<malik__> i tried that n it went into some weird system folder instead goin to website
<[GuS] > Hi Guys...i have a problem.. i am upgraded some time ago Dapper to Edgy... before i was using  ISO-8859-1 locale system, and in Edgy.... i managed to configure to UTF-8... perfect, i see all ISO symbols OK, but when i browse the computer from another Edgy (UTF8) computer, i see the symbols of the folders/files like it is in ISO... how i could fix this? I am using Kubuntu Edgy amd64
<method|> where is the trash folder?
<malik__> we type web addresses in opera or IE or firefox i type youtube n then press ctrl+enter key to add www and .com ............what do i do in konqi?
<rosemary> method|, on my kubuntu it is on bottom toolbar extreme right bottom
<Shan`> hey.. i just changed my monitor but kubuntu wont recognise it.. how do i manually change settings?
<Shan`> anyone?
<malik__> Shan`: goto system settings n then monitor and display n u can change it there
<Shan`> malik__ the Ctrl+Return on Konq doesnt do that.. use Mozilla firefox
<Shan`> malik__ i cant do it graphically.. since i dont have the Xorg configed that way
<method|> for some reason my trash icon isn't mapped to my trash directory
<Shan`> i need to reconfig the XServer settings manually
<method|> when I move things to trash it goes to ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<method|> but my trash icon doesnt show anything in trash
<malik__> bummer.......i dont like firefox really.........wud love to have opera on kubuntu but it doesnt work with the Kmplayers plugins n dosnt play media streams off of the net
<akrus> okay I've found where is problem, but anyway do not understand why :)
<Shan`> lol.. not much of an option for you
<akrus> the error is: PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 2 (and 3) of device 0000:06:00.0
<rosemary> method - saorry I should notr have tried to help - not a kubunut user - thought it would be same as m y distro
<akrus> could someone help?
<tijoe> hi all. recently upgraded from dapper to edgy and not happy with the upgrade. is it possible to change back?
<spawn57> akrus: help with what?
<Dark> akrus, google might ;)
<akrus> [16:07:04]  <akrus> the error is: PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 2 (and 3) of device 0000:06:00.0
<VSpike> tijoe: no, 'fraid not
<akrus> I've checked google
<akrus> there're same problems, but anyway the system loads
<spawn57> tijoe: naw, not really, upgrades are kinda one way
<akrus> 06:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [PriO] )
<akrus> 2.6.19-7 works okay, but not 2.6.20-2
<Shan`> can anyone help me?
<spawn57> akrus: what's that?
<tijoe> oops. it seems to take up a whole lot more disk space
<Shan`> how do i change my monitor settings?
<akrus> the error :)
<tijoe> and a lot of progs crash
<Shan`> tijoe reinstall
<Shan`> lol
<spawn57> Shan`: what resolution do you want it at?
<Dark> !ahci
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<akrus> :(
<tijoe> you mean like delete everything, and start over?
<Shan`> spawn57 i changed the monitor from a CRT to an LCD. now it wont detect it
<Dark> "2.6.19-7 works okay, but not 2.6.20-2" that's kernel right?
<Shan`> tijoe yeah
<spawn57> Shan` heeh i just did that last night myself
<akrus> yep
<tijoe> hmm. ok
<Shan`> spawn57 lol well.. i thought there was a fglrxconfig command but theres not
<Dark> how did you update it?
<Shan`> lol
<spawn57> Shan`: just you a deafult plug and play setting, select the one closed to your settings
<spawn57> Shan`: that's proprietary
<spawn57> Shan`: are you using edgy?
<Shan`> spawn57 no.. Breezy
<spawn57> ah
<akrus> hm
<spawn57> Shan`: any good with command line?
<akrus> seems I've figured out
<Shan`> spawn57 theres a util that auto detects these settings right?
<Shan`> spawn57 not too sure.. i'm alright tho
<spawn57> Shan`: kinda ...
<Shan`> spawn57 ... currently on BitchX
<spawn57> alright
<Shan`> lol
<spawn57> make it easy then lol
<spawn57> ohh
<akrus> hm, no
<spawn57> do vi /etc/xorg.conf
<akrus> :)
<spawn57> um wait
<Dark> :))
<spawn57> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shan`> spawn57 i tried that.. xord.conf has the oldm onitor in its "Monitor" module.. i dont know what i put in there
<Shan`> xorg.conf i.e.
<VSpike> I'm looking for the easiest way to solve this task: I have a DVD with a backup of some files and directories, and I want to refresh it.  How can I compare the contents of the DVD with the disk recursively to get a list of what needs to be added or updated?
<spawn57> Shan`: I can paste you my config though =P
<Dark> VSpike git maybe....
<Shan`> spawn57 just tell me what it says under "Monitor"
<linux_> if I compress a file to tar.gz can I set also a password ?
<spawn57>  identifier "Generic Monitor"
<spawn57> modelname "Flat Panel 1280x1024"
<spawn57> HorizSync 31.5-90
<spawn57> VertRefresh 60
<spawn57> what resolution are you looking for?
<Shan`> 1024x768
<spawn57>  modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
<spawn57>   gamma 1.0
<spawn57> EndSection
<spawn57> VSpike: look up rsync
<VSpike> spawn57: hm rsync ..  I never thought of that.
<Shan`> hmm
<spawn57> Shan`: any luck?
<Shan`> spawn57 i just changed the monitor identifier.. lets hope it works
<Shan`> brb
<spawn57> =O
<Dark> changing identifier will only change the name, no? :)
<spawn57> I think so
<spawn57> I just let it be
<achem> i kno this is completly irrelevant but im uing konversation in kubuntu frying to connect to lfs irc, does anyone know if tha server i down
<achem> or am i doin umthn wrong
<spawn57> might be doing something wrong, I'm on konversation right now
<spawn57> try using irc.freenode.org
<achem> ok thanx
<snowrichard> hi
<spawn57> yo
<snowrichard> hi maniac musician, I'm schizophrenic programmer :)
<spawn57> haha
<soon> I have an 80Gb harddrive ... how much do ya'll recommend I set for /  ??  (I'll need a root, a home and a swap)
<snowrichard> dot info ...
<soon> at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/disk-space-needed.html
<soon> it says I'll need 2Gb for the system ... seems a little small to me ...
<achem> spawn 57 freenode workd but no lfs
<malik__> soon: 2 gig for swap abt 10gig for / (root) n rest for home
<achem> so iv got the setup process rite must be lfs issue
<soon> okay ... anyone else have an opinion?
<spawn57> how much ram do you have?
<malik__> u can utitlise abt 40gig n rest of 40 gig u can use as data storage partition where u can keep ur pics n mp3z etc
<soon> 2 Gb RAM
<spawn57> ah
<spawn57> meh just make it 512MB you should be fine
<malik__> Hmmmm thats alotta ram
<soon> Brand new IBM T60 laptop :-)
<spawn57> cool
<soon> yes .. me be happy camper :-)
<snowrichard> I've got an E-machines Celery that has 160GB drive, 1GB ram (i added some)
<soon> only I scratched the surface when I removed the ***** windows sticker :-(
<snowrichard> running 64 but gentoo on that one
<snowrichard> *bit
<spawn57> I wanan watch happy feet =|
<snowrichard> I had march of the penguins
<achem> Connection to Server irc.linuxfromscratch.org lost: connection actively refused. Trying to reconnect < why?
<achem> (konversation)
<snowrichard> i got the same thing
<achem> nowrichard was that directd at me?
<achem> *snowrichard
<snowrichard> yes just tried linuxfromscratch.org
<achem> ok thankz
<achem> must be server issue will try later on
<torpor> is there an easy way to switch from kubuntuu to normal ubuntu?
<Fleebailey33> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<spawn57> an jump and jump an jump and jump and move!
<soon> I went for 15Gb for root
<achem> hey tru bout the kubuntu >> gnome , can u do dat for xfce??
<achem> apt-get install xfce-desktop? or sumpin
<malik__> soon:thats coolmate world is ur oyster:)
<achem> fyn den
<shenmue> !sumpin
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<achem> lol
<achem> kkz
<shenmue> what is sumpin?
<j_> !logout
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<j_> how do I change the logout pic?
<j_> somebody at kdelook wrote it can be changed from somewhere
<Jucato> j_: hold on
<Jucato> j_: http://www.kde-artists.org/logout
<j_> I can of course always just overwrite the current pic
<j_> ahah, so that is the way to do it, thanks Jucato
<shenmue> j_: where is current logout pic then?
<j_> ~/.kde/share/apps/ksmserver/pics/
<shenmue> thanks
<malik__> possibly where can i check the log fie for my internet connection? im using knemo
<malik__> file*
<j_> shenmue, actually it is /usr/share/apps/ksmserver/pics/
<shenmue> j_: yep, i find the location
<j_> and you need to go root to change that
<j_> is there a way to root an existing konqueror window?
<shenmue> j_: non-root user cannot change logout pic in there user configure dir like ~/.kde/share/apps...?
<Jucato> none that I know of
<Jucato> shenmue: no.
<shenmue> Jucato: thanks~
<Jucato> the login and logout screens/dialog boxes are global settings, so only the admin can really change them
<j_> woohoo, it worked
<j_> is there any harm in launchinig graphical apps with just sudo instead of kdesu?
<j_> like I just did "sudo konqueror" from shell
<j_> and it complained a lot but still worked
<Jucato> !kdesu
<Ubotwo> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<j_> aha
<j_> well it didn't seem to load my konqueror settings gracefully, I don't use the one-click interface but now it was on
<j_> btw, how do I add a shortcut for konqueror the file-browser to my taskbar
<j_> If I just add konqueror there as an app it always launches in internet browser mode
<Jucato> j_: the System Menu applet -> Home doesn't work?
<shar9313> does firefox install by default in kubuntu?
<Jucato> shar9313: no
<towync> hey Jucato
<towync> i'm back
<towync> lol
<Jucato> hi towync :)
<towync> after finals =)
<j_> Jucato, can't find that
<shar9313> is there any better alternative to adept installer?
<Jucato> j_: did you change your Kicker (panel) after installation?
<Jucato> shar9313: try synaptic or kpackage
<j_> possibly
<Jucato> j_: it should be beside the K Menu
<j_> well, not anymore
<Jucato> j_: right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> System Menu
<j_> probably deleted when I "cleaned up" the interface
<j_> yup, thats ok now
<intelikey> could i trubble someone to do ((( for Q in `/var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list` ;do grep -He "/openvt" $Q ;done  )))     and tell me it's output please ?
<malik__> possibly where can i check the log file for my internet connection? im using knemo
<j_> konqui could use a redesign, imo
<sercik> i have succesfully instaled beryl on my kubuntu 64 bit
<j_> make it more logoish
<intelikey> i want the openvt command but don't know what installes it  ???
<malik__> aaaaah okie found it
<intelikey> anyone  ?
<sercik> this is the correct repo to add to sources.list
<sercik> eb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<sercik> deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<malik__> intelikey: u want that line run in termianl n be informed of the out put?
<intelikey> yes
<malik__> do i have to sudo or just cut n paste?
<intelikey> within ((( )))   just paste
<intelikey> no sudo needed
<intelikey> should be one file listed   /var/lib/dpkg/info/<something>.list
<malik__> oki here it ...........   ((  /var/lib/dpkg/info/acpid.list: Permission denied  ))
<intelikey> thank you.
<intelikey> ohh wait
<malik__> welcome
<j_> I get "syntax error near unexpected token `do'"
<intelikey>  that was an error message.
<j_> when I try sudo that
<j_> so it's everything except the ((( )))?
<intelikey> yes
<malik__> bash: /var/lib/dpkg/info/acpid.list: Permission denied
<malik__> thats the line i got out of it
<intelikey> malik__ thank you.
<towync> hey intelikey
<towync> i did it
<towync> the output is
<j_> and if I try to run openvt I get "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<j_> twice
<towync> computer@computer-desktop:~$ for Q in '/var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list'; do grep -He "/openvt" $Q ; done
<towync> /var/lib/dpkg/info/console-tools.list:/usr/share/man/man1/openvt.1.gz
<towync> /var/lib/dpkg/info/console-tools.list:/usr/bin/openvt
<j_> no wait, the second one has different spelling
<towync> did u see that intelikey
<j_> it's "Could not get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<intelikey> ah   console-tools   thanks guys.
<towync> yeah
<towync> !openvt
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<towync> what's openvt?
<intelikey> it's a tool to open non login consoles.
<towync> cool
<towync> intelikey : what's -He
<intelikey> you have 6 login consoles bu default  but you can open up to 128
<towync> just trying to pick up commands =)
<intelikey> the e is entry  and the H is ..... man grep lol
<towync> o cool lol
<mauro_> hi everyone
<towync> could u tell me what login consoles are?
<intelikey> entry/expression
<towync> like i'm thinking of doing away with my login screen, that's why i'm asking lol
<sparr> am i the only one planning to give out kubuntu discs for christmas?
<towync> yes u r. =) lol
<j_> what are these tty things I see when I press ctrl+alt+F3 for example?
<shenmue> intelikey: apt-file search openvt maybe help
<intelikey> towync i'll show you.   to return to your gui use [alt] +[f7]      to see a login console press [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1] 
<sparr> so, for a complete linux newb...  6.10 or 6.06?
<shenmue> console-tools: usr/bin/openvt ?
<intelikey> shenmue done got it.  but thanks.   and yes if it didn't take an hour and a half to dl the aptfile database it would.
<intelikey> ok got ta go,  thanks guys.
<mauro_> im trying to schedule a task, but when i try to save it sais an error occured while saving crontab
<BluesKaj> Howdy all! :)
<soulrider> hi BluesKaj
<sdlnxgk> anyone having issues with firefox locking up on them???
<soulrider> Hawkwind: you here ?
<BluesKaj> hi soulrider , what's news today ?
<soulrider> nothing BluesKaj just had my programming midterm today :P
<soulrider> BluesKaj: ever used kcron ?
<BluesKaj> and , what is yer assesment of how ya did?
<akrus> okay, any nVidia users? :)
<sdlnxgk> opps !!! i'm using firefox version 1.5.0.8 on Dapper
<soulrider> they just gave us 3 problems
<soulrider> it wasnt hard
<BluesKaj> kcron? no, soulrider
<soulrider> at least not for me
<soulrider> ohh :(
<towync> intelikey:  everything went dark after i saw ctrl alt f1 lol
<akrus> FATAL: Error running the install command for nvidia~~
<soulrider> it wont save my tasks
<BluesKaj> righton:)
<sdlnxgk> akrus I use nVidia
<akrus> sdlnxgk: does it work okay?
<towync> i use nvidia too
<akrus> I just can't get it to work
<akrus> commented "dri"
<towync> and it doesn't like my beryl lol
<akrus> & changed "nv" -> "nvidia"
<Ubotwo> akrus: Error: "changed" is not a valid command.
<akrus> lol
<sdlnxgk> installed on an update and works great on Cedega for playing WoW !!!
<akrus> :(
<akrus> using nv atm
<akrus> okay
<akrus> someone under Feisty? :)
<towync> are u under feisty?
<Windwalker> Hi eMaX_ did you get my e-mail?
<towync> i was thinking to download feisty
<akrus> yep
<akrus> testing the bugs lol :)
<towync> is it stable?
<sparr> where can i find official(?) [k] ubuntu cd label artwork?
<towync> o lol
<akrus> stable
<akrus> but there're some problems
<akrus> not so hard
<towync> cool =) as reasonable
<akrus> but will take time
<towync> yeah
<akrus> like static IP -> no guis to configure xD
<akrus> there're GUIs, but they do not work lol
<towync> =)
<sdlnxgk> anyone having problems with firefox??
<towync> what kind
<sdlnxgk> just seems to lock up at times
<sdlnxgk> doesn't matter  the web site
<towync> o nvm i don't know
<akrus> what about Konqueror?
<akrus> :)
<towync> mine slows after awhile
<sdlnxgk> then I close it and reopen and works great till it locks  up again
<akrus> and what FF version?
<sdlnxgk> never use Konqueror but I could give it a try..
<BluesKaj> sdlnxgk, what vers FF ?
<sdlnxgk> thought some kind of lib was corrupted or something
<sdlnxgk> firefox version 1.5.0.8
<akrus> uh lol
<akrus> module nvidia not found
<akrus> nice error lol
<BluesKaj> update to 2.0 , edgy is setup for it
<BluesKaj> unless yer on dapper
<akrus> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<akrus> :o
<sdlnxgk> never had a problem with FF running slow or crashing till now..
<BluesKaj> 2.0 is still better on both
<sdlnxgk> ya i'm  on dapper
<BluesKaj> try 2.0
<sdlnxgk> it's  stable and haven'had any problems till now
<BluesKaj> so is 2.0
<sdlnxgk> k will give 2.0 a try
<akrus> oh
<akrus> does someone remember a command
<akrus> to set the xorg module?
<akrus> kinda dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<shenmue> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Jucato> akrus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<akrus> ok
<akrus> does someone know german?
<akrus> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/50969/30/#401155
<akrus> after FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<akrus> :)
<akrus> trying babelfish~
<Jucato> !de
<Ubotwo> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sdlnxgk> dammit 34 degrees right now in America's finest city :(
<akrus> >_<
<akrus> lol it's italian
<Jucato> !it
<Ubotwo> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<akrus> nah I've already translated
<sparr> I want to distribute nice-looking CDs.  Is there any official CD cover art, or jewel case inserts?  Preferably an insert with instructions aimed at newbies.
<BluesKaj> sdlnxgk, how's FF 2.0 ?
<akrus> yep, found the problem :D
<akrus> driver for 2.6.20-2, currently under 2.6.20-1
<eMaX_> windwalker yes seen it. Thanks for the info. I've no more detailed documentation about the printing process, but I think there are quite a number of linux printing how2's around. These days people normally don't need them as everything works out of the box. mostly :-)
<Windwalker> mostly :(
<towync> hahaha i got the 6th highest score (7 points away from top score) in a class of 478 people
<towync> to think i almost gave up studying for that test lol
<akrus> symlink created, now trying :)
<akrus> oh and btw
<akrus> should I enable composite and/or AIGLX?
<sdlnxgk> ok uninstalled FF  and reinstalled and works great now... go figure ;)
<astronaute> hello
<astronaute> is there 64 kubuntu for core 2 duo intel plz ?
<astronaute> what to take here ?
<astronaute> ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/edgy/
<akrus> kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<akrus> likely :)
<akrus> true x86_64 is kubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<astronaute> yes
<astronaute> but
<astronaute> amd
<astronaute> it wont work on inte l ?
<JuJuBee> Hello everybody.
<akrus> now works lol
<JuJuBee> I am a teacher and I use training videos from a site called onlineexpert.com.  These videos require Internet Explorer and Windows Media Player.  I really want to get rid of my windows box.  Can someone assist me with getting these videos to work on linux?
<JuJuBee> I installed ie4linux.
<vge> hi, someone can recommend a text program that i can display endoflines with?
<BluesKaj> are you feeding the video by a video source or internet source , JuJuBee ?
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj : internet source is feeding it.
<akrus> woot!
<akrus> nvidia is ten times better!
<JuJuBee> The video plays in a browser via flash (I think).
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, what browser ?
<JuJuBee> Internet Explorer
<vge> can i set kate to show endoflines?
<JuJuBee> Doesn't work with firefox
<BluesKaj> FF just needs the flash plugin ..look for it on the FFmozilla site
<Jucato> !flashplugin-nonfree
<Ubotwo> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, you're running windows right now, right ?
<JuJuBee> No, the flash movie starts to load and then while it is checking for windows media player it dies.  Tells me IE and WMP are required...
<JuJuBee> Well, sort of.  I am on one box, but not the one I am using now...
<malik__> JuJuBee: if you are using kde then it should work with konqueror, matter of fact i am watchin a traing video from the website in konqueror
<JuJuBee> Hmmm. didn't try konqueror...let me try it...
<BluesKaj> I think you need mplayer for windows source videos
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<vge> someone can help me to find a program that can show me endoflines in textfiles in linux?
<j_> anyone know where the ur-quan masters content files are stored in ubuntu?
<Windwalker> :) j_ did you run it under wine?
* Ash-Fox flails his arms at lintian, "It's not a spelling mistake! It's British English!"
<j_> nope, installed from Adept
<daedra> Synaptic is bettererer
<j_> I asked in the #sc2 channel and they suggested something
<j_> I'll try it
* Ash-Fox likes apt-get more than synaptic.
<j_> whats the diff between synaptic and adept?
<BluesKaj> gui
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj, didn't work.
<TheGateKeeper> j_, adept is a bad attempt at reinventing a gui package manager
<Windwalker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198349 ,-j_
<JuJuBee> I installed mozilla-mplayer and the video still does not play.
<Dr_willis> I tend to install synaptic right off also.
<JuJuBee> Flash is working fine.
<BluesKaj> The mplayer install , JuJuBee ?
<Dr_willis> vge,  the fte editor i know can show  all kinds of <white spaces> like that.  other editors may have that feature as well
<apokryphos> !msg| sadiq_
<Ubotwo> sadiq_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<j_> I concur that adept isn't that good but how is synaptic better?
<BluesKaj> well good , mplayer doesn't play flash .. it plays windows & quicktime stuff
<Dr_willis> interface is a little better laid out. and easier to get around in.. adept has some nice features that no one seems to use.
<addyk2003> synaptic can find Gcc while Adept cant
<Ash-Fox> mplayer plays .flv files though
<addyk2003> *can't
<BluesKaj> most sites are flash , JuJuBee
<j_> Gcc?
<Ash-Fox> try gcc
<addyk2003> Gnu C/C++ Compiler
<TheGateKeeper> j_, well it's more stable than adept, you can get to a terminal window if you need too for starters
<Ash-Fox> Yeah, try gcc, not Gcc
<addyk2003> That's what I meant :)
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj, it looks like the flash movie actually plays the training video somehow. (Sorry for my ignorance).
<addyk2003> I tried that...
<addyk2003> It's just this thing I have with starting sentences with capitals
<j_> adept runs a terminal windows of sorts when installing
<j_> just click details when installing
<TheGateKeeper> j_, try installing java with adept & see how far you get lol
<Jucato> j_: that terminal can't handle the license agreements for java, flash, and vmware
<j_> some packages want user input during installation
<j_> I used Automatix for Java
<daedra> would automatix do any good?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, flash is extremely popular right now ...it's the best qulity for the least bandwidth
<addyk2003> Hmm it was grafical... :| And when I enterred the gcc at the find thingie it didn't find.
<Jucato> !automatix
<Ubotwo> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BluesKaj> err quality
<j_> it does handle license agreements, at least the ones I've encountered
<daedra> you might get autopwnds
<Jucato> j_: I specifically mentioned those that don't work, which also happen to be some of the most popular packages
<Jucato> (sans vmware)
<j_> automatix keeps logs, automatix2 at least
<BluesKaj> automarix is iffy
<Dr_willis> automatix is very iffy.. :)
<addyk2003> iffy?
<BluesKaj> yeah , i learned my lesson with it
<j_> yeah, automatix really is just a bunch of scripts that like failing
<Dr_willis> and not needed much, its best to learn how to do things manually. so you dont have to be totally clueless when you ask in here for help.
<j_> and don't mention that they failed either
<Jucato> automatix may work or not, may break or not. the official word from the devs is that it is not officially supported. whether you believe them or not, is up to you
<j_> I'm not totally clueless, I just like convenience
<Dr_willis> Silly Linux Magazine I subscribe to mentions Automatix also... I bet they get a LOT of letters over that.
<jfrench_> Hello, im a ubuntu user, and hate gnome atm, can some one please tell me what are the advantages of KDE! Thanks in advance
<Dr_willis> I was able to write a script that does what i need on a clean install. :)
<apokryphos> we've had quite a few broken systems from automatix. It's best avoided
<addyk2003> I'm way behind... (o.O)
<Jucato> automatix might become a bit useless in Feisty, as they have plans to really make installing stuff easier
<Dr_willis> jfrench_,  get a live cd that has KDE and try it out.. thats the de-facto-test.
<apokryphos> all the relevant info is in the FAQ and documentation
<j_> KDE is more configurable they say
<addyk2003> True :D
<Dr_willis> KDE has more features then you can shake a shell script at.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Eyeless> :P
<addyk2003> :))
<j_> if you want to change, say the color of some part of your desktop in Gnome you have to edit text files for chris sake or get a new theme
<daedra> that's true
<daedra> i've got my desktop Macified right now
* apokryphos hides
<Dr_willis> Ewwwwwwww.
<jfrench_> Gnome seems "customizable", but not configurable
<Dr_willis> :)
<daedra> and could do it all within the GUI
<addyk2003> Would Gnome be more user friendly?
<jfrench_> .....I guess
<j_> the thing is, I always make some stupid changes in KDE and then forget what did I change
<apokryphos> gnome isn't very customisable at all, really
<apokryphos> since customisations are confusing ;-)
<TheGateKeeper> installing stuff is really easy, the 'pain-in-the-ass' is removing packages & all 'unwanted' dependencies
<Dr_willis> addyk2003,  if your definition of 'user friendly' = "locked down so you cant do things that may 'confuse' yourself'
<j_> like now I have black text on black br in a part of the system settings menu
<j_> no idea how I did that
<addyk2003> Dr_willis :)) I just saw pics man... never used it :D
<jfrench_> I while ago, i wanted to change the text colour in my gnome panels, this was a large task apparently, can this be done easyer in kde?
<Dr_willis> I have both gnome and kde installed on this Ubuntu box.. so i let the wife use gnome.. and i use kde.
<VSpike> This may seem like a silly question, but where is a good place to put shared data files in KDE?  I'm used to using something like /home/public, but I notice that in the KDE virtual filesystem, that's not immediately easy to get to.  I realise I can usualyl just type /home/public in the file browse box, but I'm wondering if there is a "proper" place to put them
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj, when I view source of the window the movie plays in, I see a check for flash and wmp.
<malik__> hi guyz .......can any suggest better option between the two media players namely amarok and juk?
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  to share on the network with windows machines, you could make a 'public' samba share...  i guess. :)
<Eyeless> jfrench_: that should be pretty trivial
<Eyeless> in fact it is trivial in kde
<VSpike> Dr_willis: I'm talking about within one machine, rather than across a network.  Files for all users to access.
<j_> malik__, I like Amarok
<Dr_willis> VSpike,   each user could have a dir in their home that is 'world readable' i guess.. not so sure on the world writeable bit. :)
<jfrench_> Well, I do recall long conversations about how to change the text colour, and unless the person i was talking about it to didnt actualy know anything. it is a large task
<zigovr> hi all, when installing the partition manager at the installation, if I tell it to resize an ntfs partition, does it actually use ntfsresize , or does it just modify the partition table without resizing the data?
<Dr_willis> that may be what groups are all about.. on my home lan. never messed with that stuff much.
<VSpike> It's a matter of style more than anything I suppose, because really they could go anywhere, but it's good to go with an accepted convention, if one exists
<j_> I usually run it minized and use the global shortcuts to switch between songs
<malik__> yes im using it atm but its bit slow..........had to try alotta things to make it add my collection in it........i wonder if that wud be easy in juk
<VSpike> Like Windows having its "All users", "Shared Documents", "Shared Pictures" folders
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  that is in no wai a 'accepted onvention' :)
<Dr_willis> some consider it a intrusion.  heh heh.
<VSpike> Dr_willis: I know that lots of peple don't use them, but I did :)
<Dr_willis> Read up on file permissions. what you are wanting to do can be done with proper permissions. i am guessing.. dependong on exactly what you want to do.
<Eyeless> jfrench_: changing the colors on things (menus, textfields, etc) takes about 4 clicks
* Dr_willis recalls windows xp telling him he 'can not delete shaed pictures folder - since it is a imporntant part of the operating system'
<VSpike> Dr_willis, I've already done it in /home/public by doing "sudo chown -R .users /home/public" "sudo chmod -R g+rw /home/public"
<sredna> Hi
<jfrench_> Eyeless: This makes me happy to here, I have previously stayed away from KDE, because it reminded me to much of my windows 95 days, but Ive seen seen shots that suggest differently. Ill give it a whirl
<sredna> Anyone know if there will be digikam 0.9 packages for edgy?
<Dr_willis> jfrench_,  egads it has a 'start button' ! Oh the Humanity! The Tradegy! :)
<Jucato> sredna: maybe the guys in #kubuntu-devel would know. heard some of them talking about it a while ago...
<sredna> Jucato: Thanks, and hi :)
<Jucato> sredna: hehe hello! (and thanks again for that very helpful kate applet :) )
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, in the address box type: about:plugins ...there you'll see what browser plugins are listed and enabled , this may help with finding the right players for differnt sites
<b_> salll
<j_> amarok needs a "add whole collection to playlist" button
<j_> or "play whole collection"
<apokryphos> j_: playlist -- smart playlist -- collection -- all collection
<j_> I mean it's accessible under Smart playlists
<j_> I know
<j_> thats just too many cliks
<ruzle> how do I get full acsess to my "windows" partitions? I want to copy stuff in to them..
<apokryphos> personally I would like a dynamic all collection list
<Eyeless> j_: 1 click, and one dragndrop is to much?
<j_> ruzle, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<j_> dragndrop?
<ruzle> thanks
<j_> Eyeless, what happens is I play some random file that clears my playlist
<j_> thenI click the amarok button in the tray
<ruzle> Gonna install windows again, tryed to burn cds for a week :S So sick and tired of all the crap that dont work.
<j_> then I click PL
<j_> then I click Playlist
<j_> the Smart playlists
<j_> then I double click All collection
<j_> all because I didn't right click and use Append & play like I should have
<j_> and the builtin player in konqueror failed
<j_> but it's often that good organization and usability do not meet
<j_> I mean logically the All collection button is where it should be
<j_> it's just not very easy to get to it
<j_> what would be lovely is if I could just right click the Amarok icon and click play whole collection
<tajbert> hi all
<Eyeless> j_: well, theres always juk, if you prefer the one huge playlist aproach. Amarok is great once you get a huge collection of music tho
<kristopher> question:  how do i tell which module/driver my wifi card is using.
<Eyeless> the "smart" playlists and so on are wonderful :P
<j_> I like the global shortcuts and that things that appears when the song changes so much I don't think I'll switch
<apokryphos> it'd just be useful if there was a dynamic collection playlist
<apokryphos> since I always want my whole collection in the playlist
<tajbert> can anyone tell me how to set up mt compaq ij650 on unubtu
<daedra> amaroK is Last.FM compatible ^_^
<j_> what is Last.FM anyway?
<daedra> http://last.gm
<daedra> oops
<daedra> http://last.fm
<daedra> its a website which recommends artists based on your playlist
<j_> ahh
<j_> I once though about starting a website bit like that
<daedra> big database ;)
<j_> then Pandora came and I didn't need to
<kristopher> bah.  you leave linux for a couple years and all the sudden theres a device mapper and ndiswrapper.  I want to kinfe myself.
<kristopher> why does stuff have to advance.
<daedra> yes ndiswrapper is a necessary evil
<j_> seems like people like mopey music
<daedra> mopey?
<j_> fricken coldplay
<j_> not sure if it's a word
<j_> whiny
<j_> emo
<kristopher> hold on, is this wrapper self sufficient? or do i have to grab the drivers for the card as well?
<daedra> this isn't kubuntu talk,,,
<j_> just commented on the last.fm top artists
<daedra> prog rock gets pretty high on last.fm
<daedra> that's not mopey
<joerg_> Hi everybody
<Eyeless> j_: eveyone listen to indie-pop atm it seems :P
<j_> Eyeless, so it seems
<ace> Hi all
<ace> should i go for beryl or compiz?
<kristopher> hold on, if ndiswrapper isn't appearing in 'lsmod' does this mean its in the effin kernel.  Secondly, why dont i have an /etc/ndis..
<murchadh_bhaba> __Ace2016, Depends on what works on your hardware I think. Graphics Chipset you are using?
<__Ace2016> murchadh_bhaba:  nvidia fx5200
<BluesKaj> is there plugins file for Konq browser ?
<__Ace2016> BluesKaj: i'm not sure but #kde might give you the best answer
<BluesKaj> I'd like Konqueror to have the same capabilities as FF , like flash 9 , mplayer plugins etc
<kristopher> it does.
<Jucato> Konqi can do Flash 9, and there's an embedded mplayer for Konqi available, afaik
<__Ace2016> i thought konqueror couldn't use flash9
<__Ace2016> i know it can use kmplayer to play media files very well
<Jucato> well, I'm using flash 9...
<__Ace2016> Jucato: How did you install it?
<kristopher> automatix maybe? who knows.  it just works for me.
<BluesKaj> yeah iam too in FF , Jucato...just not in Konq
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, Haven't gotten to flash 9 yet, but 7 worked flawlessly in konqueror!
<j_> would anyone know of a way to automatically read lines from a text file and send them to an application?
<Jucato> !flash9 | __Ace2016
<Ubotwo> __Ace2016: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<BluesKaj> flash 9 werks well in FF
<__Ace2016> Jucato: Thanks
<Jucato> !kmplayer-konq-plugins | BluesKaj
<Ubotwo> kmplayer-konq-plugins - KMPlayer plugin for KHTML/Konqueror - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<BluesKaj> Jucato, looking for a way to get Flash 9 plugged into Konq
<Jucato> BluesKaj: did you install Flash 7 from the repositories?
<BluesKaj> already have mplayer working
<Jucato> this is for Konqueror
<BluesKaj> I have flash 9 working in FF , id just like it to work in Konq
<Jucato> BluesKaj: where is the flash 9 plugin (.so file) stored?
<BluesKaj> I have it in home and the FFplugins
<Jucato> exact location?
<Jucato> because you might need that to manually add the plugin to Konqueror
<BluesKaj> I have it copied , I just need a place in Konq to paste it
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Plugins. click on New, then in the text field, type in the location of the Flash 9 libflashplayer.so plugin.
<Jucato> click on Apply, then Scan for new plugins
<Jucato> once you're done, type "about:plugins" in Konqueror and check the flash version
<vado> Bonsoir
<Jucato> BluesKaj: did it work?
<astronaute> ./bin/sh: can't access ttty, job control turned off
<astronaute> what is this error on install plz ?
<j_> Eyeless, i'm not registered so I can't pm you
<Eyeless> k
<Eyeless> well, was it what you where after?
<llutz> Hi
<j_> ahh, ok
<j_> I'll see
<Eyeless> you can use grep to filter the lines
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: If flash is working in ff, just "scan for new plugins" in konq/configure/plugins.
<jhutchins> (I updated to flash 9 yesterday, works fine.)
<Jucato> jhutchins: oh yeah... forgot that... :(
* Jucato always had "scan for new plugins at startup" enabled...
<Jucato> anyway... off to bed :P
<j_> the file is already cleaned
<j_> didn't work now at least, app crashed
<VSpike> are there any other apps similar to k9copy?
<BluesKaj> thx gents both Flash 7 and 9 are listed in Konq , should i remove 7 ?
<j_> hmm, I can always boot to windows and handle this one from there, I at least know how to script it
<j_> anyway, gotta run, bye all
<Eyeless> cu
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: That's kinda wierd, it means you have the libflash.so file in two locations.
<towync> does anyone know how i can make the bottom pannel bar into a mac like tool bar at bottom of screen? thx
<jhutchins> I would check where konq says the file is, and consolidate to a single location with symlinks. (That's how my distro does it.)
<BluesKaj> yes i do , one is in home folder
<BluesKaj> not familiar with symlinks
<jhutchins> I prefer a centralized configuration and software installation to a per-user setup.
<jhutchins> google symlink.  ln -s /real/file/location /desired/target/location/
<jhutchins> ls -l will show you the link.
<jhutchins> locate libflash | xargs ls -l will show you if you already have a single file symlinked to multiple locations.
<ivaldi> How do you set Kopete to open chats in tabs instead of separate windows? I use kopete in Gnome btw.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins , i still have both Flash 9 & 7 listed in the "about plugins " list and Konq still wont play the yahoo videos such as this one :
<BluesKaj> http://ca.video.yahoo.com/video/play?p=Larry+the+Cable+Guy&dtk-searchsubmit_x=0&dtk-searchsubmit_y=0&toggle=1&cop=&ei=UTF-8&b=0&oid=c58f48ea73f84f1a&rurl=www.ifilm.com&vdone=http%3A%2F%2Fca.video.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fvideo%3Fp%3DLarry%2Bthe%2BCable%2BGuy%26dtk-searchsubmit_x%3D0%26dtk-searchsubmit_y%3D0%26toggle%3D1%26cop%3D%26ei%3DUTF-8
<BluesKaj> oops , shoulda used tiny url
<z3R0> hey :) i want to install nvidia 3D drivers but theyre not working :(
<z3R0> everytime i try to install them i get an error message saying i got wrong version of some kernel things
<fleebailey33> all i here in this chan is goddamn video drivers
<fleebailey33> #videodrivers
<fleebailey33> lol
<z3R0> :o
<fleebailey33> my kubuntu hangs at startup
<z3R0> is DVI working with the nvidia drivers?
<fleebailey33> wait now
<fleebailey33> .....
<fleebailey33> its just keeps printing grub loading
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: No great loss, but it works fine here.
<towync> does anyone know how i can make kubuntu look like mac?
<fleebailey33> it gives you the options when you first load it or upgrade it
<jhutchins> fleebailey33: Too bad kubuntu doesn't actually implement meaningful runlevels.  Try booting to rescue mode.
<fleebailey33> nope
<fleebailey33> it hangs at checking file systems
<jhutchins> towync: Check out themes.
<fleebailey33> and even at fsck on 30
<jhutchins> fleebailey33: Sounds like you might have a corrupted disk.
<fleebailey33> well it boots sometimes
<fleebailey33> well windows is on it
<fleebailey33> =)
<towync> !themes
<Ubotwo> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fleebailey33> jhutchins sync on disk?
<fleebailey33> be slow
<fleebailey33> or how do i fix it?
<ktstzo> hello Gentlemans, can any one give me a hand configuring a network printer??
<snowrichard> I'm getting the DVD of amd-64 Edgy now, I liked the x86 one on my other machine.
<jhutchins> fleebailey33: Well, boot to something like a CD, then run fsck.  You might find it easier to just reformat/reinstall.
<BigIron> Good morning
<_kuja_> 'morning
<fleebailey33> fs-driver.org
<fleebailey33> hmm
<fleebailey33> pretty neet
<BigIron> I need to know how to resize my windows by clicking and dragging ,right now when I click and try to drag I get a pop-up menu.
<BigIron> I reset everything to defalt after making a mess of things.
<munelec> hola
<jhutchins> BigIron: If you position your cursor on the border of the window, it should turn into a double-headed arrow; clicking and dragging should resize then.
<munelec> alguien de chile
<BigIron> All I get is a menu to resize, move ect.
<BigIron> I do get the arrows.
<BigIron> To move I have to hold ALT+left mouse button.
<yelonek> !amarok
<Ubotwo> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<yelonek> !kaffeine
<Ubotwo> kaffeine - versatile media player for KDE 3 - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<yelonek> hi, what is Amarok for ? it looks like multimedia player that doesn't play anything
<ibert> yelonek: amarok is a audio player. for podcasts, mp3, internetradio etc.
<ibert> yelonek: a fine thing :-)
<leon> @<yelonek> you need some extra packages for mp3
<ibert> yelonek: you need to install mp3 codecs
<_JP> hmm, why is there no valgrind-callgrind package for edgy? but for dapper there seems to be
<yelonek> where from ?
<yelonek> or w8
<yelonek> i'll try to find it myself ;p
<TheGateKeeper> yelonek, install libxine-extracodecs, then fire up amarok & ensure that is using the xine engine
<_JP> yelonek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<yelonek> !libxine-extracodecs
<Ubotwo> libxine-extracodecs - the xine video/media player library, binary files - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<TheGateKeeper> yelonek, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<yelonek> yeah, i found these pages
<yelonek> however i don't understand what i have to do
<yelonek> started Adept Manager
<lsproc> I want to use Kubuntu Edgy, but I have heard some bad things about the desktop CD, shall I use that or the old style one?
<yelonek> search for libxine
<yelonek> in which repository is that ?
<leon> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<leon> in multiverse as far as i remember
<fleebailey33> lsproc, you can get an alternative install
<lsproc> fleebailey33, is that one better?
<fleebailey33> more options
<fleebailey33> no live boot
<shadowhywind> hay all, i hate asking easy questions, But if i wanted to add a harddrive to mount on boot, I would add that to fstab correct?
<lsproc> fleebailey33, ok, just I have heard things that sometimes the live cd can blow up their partition table etc.
<fleebailey33> its lets you partions manually nice
<fleebailey33> its text though
<fleebailey33> be warned
<fleebailey33> i did it because i wanted to install a dual boot system
<fleebailey33> and it also allows you to install grub in other places
<fleebailey33> plus other things
<murchadh_bhaba> shadowhywind, Yep!
<lsproc> fleebailey33, I have used Ubuntu since 5.04, I think I can use it, thanks :)
<fleebailey33> =)
<shadowhywind> so my line would be /dev/hdb1   /media/nayru vfat rw,umask=000     0   0 right?
<kdw> /leave #kubuntu
<|gatsby|> Kubuntu edgy install hangs for me at "setting up interprocess communication".
<JohnFlux> shadowhywind: looks fine to me
<shadowhywind> thanks
<murchadh_bhaba> shadowhywind, If you've a fat32 partition on device /dev/hdb1 (partition 2, IDE drive 2) and the directory /media/nayru exists and is empty.
<JohnFlux> shadowhywind: assuming you don't want it to auto fsck
<verzonnen> does ay one know what the correct syntax is to block certain site from using java/javascript in konqeror?
<|gatsby|> This is an AMD 64 1800 XP+ with 2GB ram.
<|gatsby|> any ideas?
<verzonnen> any one
<JohnFlux> shadowhywind: although isn't /media supposed to be for automounted stuff?
<JohnFlux> shadowhywind: and you should use /mnt instead?  I get confused
<|gatsby|> Google seems to hint at problems with arts.. but that appears to be an age old issue.
<shadowhywind> I am trying to get it to automount on boot
<verzonnen> secodnly how to use vlc on wmv files in konqeror?
<eMaX> re
<JohnFlux> shadowhywind: well it's fine anyway
<JohnFlux> !mp3 to verzonnen
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<fleebailey33> how do you do auto fsck?
<JohnFlux> !mp3
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shadowhywind> thanks for all the help
<JohnFlux> verzonnen: ^^
<yelonek> i'm just curious
<verzonnen> JohnFlux: I have changed the file associations in konqueror, yet it continues to open in kmplayer
<yelonek> how do i install codecs with graphical interface ?
<JohnFlux> verzonnen: oh, well double check that you did that correctly :-)  it should be okay
<JohnFlux> yelonek: see what Ubotwo said
<verzonnen> JohnFlux: I know I did not do it correctly, else konqeror would be using vlc
<JohnFlux> verzonnen: check that vlc is at the top of the list
<verzonnen> And I did double check
<verzonnen> It is!
<verzonnen> oh well I'll google around and look some more in the konqueror documentation
<JohnFlux> verzonnen: in the embedding tab it should have the "use seperate viewer"
<addyk2003> Hello! Does anyone know how could I set more drivers to digiKam? :)
<addyk2003> For a webcam
<verzonnen> JohnFlux: ok I;ll check
<JohnFlux> addyk2003: if your webcam isn't supported by default, there's a good chance that there just aren't drivers for it
<JohnFlux> addyk2003: since all the drivers available for all hardware are shipped with kubuntu
<addyk2003> JohnFlux, Kopete found a driver that isn't the real one but worked.
<JohnFlux> oh
<JohnFlux> hmm i don't know sorry
<addyk2003> Thanks :D
<addyk2003> That was the dillema... I had felt that I'd never see the webcam work (I had slackware before) but I wanted to try Kubuntu and ... it worked :)
<JohnFlux> addyk2003: maybe ask in #kopete ?
<addyk2003> (o.O) Good Idea...  Stupid me :)
<addyk2003> JohnFlux, btw Thanks
<verzonnen> JohnFlux: in embedding I do not have VLC as a service listed nor do I see a way to add it.....
<JohnFlux> verzonnen: select "open in seperate viewer" then in the first tab make sure vlc is on the list and at the top
<dominik_> ok
<addyk2003> Hmm, noone talks there... :| They might be using Kopete to Komunicate :)
<murchadh_bhaba> addyk2003, hehe
<addyk2003> :D
<verzonnen> JohnFlux: did not work, but I have to go now, I will play with it later
<verzonnen> JohnFlux: Thanks for your help though, i think I am on the rigth track now
<ubuntu> This is my first irc chat ever, can you hear me?
<S3r_K3kko> salve
<S3r_K3kko> ki mi da una mano??
<zorglu_> ubuntu: yes
<zorglu_> !it | S3r_K3kko
<Ubotwo> S3r_K3kko: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<S3r_K3kko> I use kubuntu 5.10
<B-Minus> hello
<B-Minus> does anyone know a good FTP client except Kftp ?
<dromer> hmmm, I installed and set up a screensaver, I can test the screensaver and it works, but after the time it's supposed to begin (2min) I just get a black screen (and one time I had a giant pale X)
<zorglu_> !ftp | B-Minus
<Ubotwo> B-Minus: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<ubuntu> OK, i should ask this on the grub irc, but dont kow how: i have accidentally hidden hd0,0 but now i cannot unhide it, using grub nor qtparted
<dromer> < ubuntu> This is my first irc chat ever, can you hear me? << yup :)
<zorglu_> ubuntu: what do you mean by "hidden" ?
<zorglu_> ubuntu: this seems to be a partition.. how can you "hide" it ?
<ubuntu> in grub: hide (hd0,1)
<zorglu_> ubuntu: ah ok i didnt knew this command
<penguin> ubuntu: grub> unhide (hd0,0)
<zorglu_> ubuntu: ok and if you remove this command the partition doesnt come back ?
<zorglu_> wow a lot of new command :)
<VSpike> OK, using DVDShrink on Windows running in VMWare reading and writing to a Samba volume is not the most efficient way of recoding video
<cloakable> :P
<VSpike> Everything is going very s...l...o.....w
<zorglu_> ubuntu: penguin: what is the purpose of hiding/unhiding a partition ?
<ubuntu> i accidentally made my kubuntu unbootable by uninstalling apache so i thought i'd make de pc boot the other OS by hiding the first partition
<dromer> VSpike: isn't there an easier (linux)  way to do it? :P
<penguin> zorglu_: in short, to keep mickeysoft happy
<dromer> ubuntu: can't you boot in other os _using_ grub ?
<ubuntu> zorglu: i just typed it in the grub commandline, its not in mu grubmenu
<zorglu_> penguin: ok
<zorglu_> ubuntu: ok
<The_Machine> i have stuff that starts at startup that I don't want (mail notification being one of them - evolution) and they don't exist in ~/.kde/Autostart
<dromer> ubuntu: that's the whole point of grub
<VSpike> dromer: that's what I was hoping.  But k9copy doesn't seem to work for me, and I'm not sure if xdvdshrink will either
<The_Machine> little help?
<dromer> VSpike: I don't know any good apps sorry
<penguin> zorglu_: if you tell me how to post a link, i can point to the relevant section of the grub manual
<VSpike> dromer: I'm sure I can string together some command-line tools to do it, but I'd need to edumacate myself a lot about dvd and video first
<zorglu_> penguin: post a link ? like cut/past ? :)
<ubuntu> dromer: by trying to make grub go to OS nr 2 (hiding OS 1) I made grub itself unbootable aswell
<dromer> so, I'm still having trouble getting the screensaver to work, I read something about nvidia energysaving option, where can I disable this ?
<dromer> ubuntu: you shouldn't have done that then :P
<zorglu_> !test
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<ubuntu> dromer: yea i know...
<penguin> zorglu_: o.k. then, here we go ... http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS-Windows.html
<dromer> ubuntu: the whole point of grub is that you can boot different os' without 'hiding' them
<VSpike> dromer: np thanks for listening.  When I have time I want to look for a good linux solution but for right now I had to fall back on my click 'n' drool app
<notech> VSpike: there is a xdvdshrink tar.gz on their site
<dromer> VSpike: haha
<zorglu_> penguin: thanks
<zorglu_> wow i dunno what happend to the bot, but this one is weird :)
<dromer> haha, what then? :P
<SlimG> anyone know howto start kmail minimized in the tray without the whole window popping up everytime it starts?
<ubuntu> dromer: I know the point of grub, but since this is a famely-pc i wanted to make it easy for the rest
<VSpike> notech: I have installed it, but I can't figure out from a quick look if it will even do what i need.  I have a whole load of DVD9's ripped to my drive.  I want to recode them to fit standard single layer discs and burn them off to disc.
<dromer> ubuntu: what is easier than to select which os you want to boot ?
<ubuntu> penguin: hanks, i've read the manual, and googled a bit, but unhide (hd,01) should work but doesn't
<hatta> the point of grub is to confuse and annoy lilo users
<dromer> haha
<ubuntu> dromer: my mates are digibetes
<penguin> ubuntu: maybe you should post your </boot/grub/menu.lst> (as a whole) to the Kubuntu forum then  ...
<BluesKaj> VSpike, devede will do , not sure about k9copy, it might as well
<ubuntu> penguin: my menu.lst has not changed, i just typed a command at the grub command line
<BluesKaj> VSpike, there is an open source version of DVDShrink floating around but it;s buggy in Linux, from the reports i've heard .
<penguin> ubuntu: in this case, the reversion command should work the same way the original one did (?)
<dromer> this resembles my problem I think, but I'm no0t sure what to do *and if this is the way to do it) In KDE 3.5.3 the screensavers are broken. They just don't kick in after the designated time. This is a known bug in the kdesktop package and has been fixed in the KDE source. For details see http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128610
<ubuntu> I know, but it doesn't, and going to qtparted with a live cd doesn' help either
<dromer> from: http://megaflexdestiny.net/bits/kde353screensaverfix/
<NeonLightning> um how do i get k3b to burn a audio cd out of mp3's i've installed libk3bmp3
<ubuntu> I ghave to go now, I will find out how to go to the grub irc later,
<ubuntu> THANKS anyway
<yelonek> how come *.deb opens with Kate when I download it with Konqueror ?
<VSpike> BluesKaj: Thanks for the pointers
<BluesKaj> NP VSpike :)
<B-Minus> does anyone know the ftp command to delete a dir with all subdirs ?
<VSpike> It looks like k9copy *should* do what I want, but it just seems buggy
<tzbishop> Hey. I am a Slackware user (1.5 year) but we're in 21th century and I would like to get a better distro. I am a KDE lover. How can I know if my hardware is supported ?
<VSpike> B-Minus: if you use ncftp it will make stuff like that a lot easier
<B-Minus> ok tnx
<penguin> ubuntu: you may also give the console tool <parted> a try ... good luck ;-)
<yelonek> okay guys, the mp3 problem
<yelonek> i'm too dumb for that
<yelonek> after i failed to do it with interface
<yelonek> (i don't know how to add multiverse repo to adept manager)
<zorglu_> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zorglu_> this is explain in there
<yelonek> i opened bash and did sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<zblach> hey all. could someone give me a hand with sound on a laptop?
<yelonek> it failed, so i did the same but with kdesu instead of sudo
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<yelonek> still *failed*
<zorglu_> yelonek: :) have you read  The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu ?
<zblach> i've had many issues with my sound before, but now i'm lost
<zorglu_> !sound | zblach
<ubotu> zblach: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<zorglu_> zblach: have you tried this page ?
<zblach> zorglu_: first i've seen of it
<zorglu_> zblach: try it then :) it may help
<zblach> many thanks
<zblach> if not, i'll still be here
<tzbishop> Does Kubuntu automount devices? (DVD, pendrives, etc)
<llutz> tzbishop: it asks
<cloakable> Yup
<B-Minus> VSpike: i get this
<B-Minus> ncftp ...rwasallesbeter/wwwroot > rmdir slashfiles/
<B-Minus> rmdir slashfiles/: server said: slashfiles/: The directory is not empty.
<tzbishop> Should I download the dvd or the CD?
<tzbishop> (desktop use, 512mb RAM. KDE with the basic. Good internet connection)
<zorglu_> B-Minus: on unix, a directory has to be empty before you can delete it. so first remove the files inside it and then delete the direcotry
<[GuS] > Re
<zorglu_> tzbishop: up to you to see
<B-Minus> zorglu_: thats not true when i use rmdir -R
<llutz> tzbishop: use cd and install additional stuff online
<zorglu_> tzbishop: most people use the CD tho
<tzbishop> zorglu_, the dvd includes additional packages if I'd like to install later, right?
<zorglu_> B-Minus: well rmdir -R does what i just said, aka it first remove all the file inside and then remove the dir :)
<B-Minus> zorglu_: yes but i am connected with FTP to a windows ftp using ncftp
<zorglu_> tzbishop: yep, the dvd is full of pacakge, so like 6 time more data that on the cd, but all is available from the internet
<zorglu_> tzbishop: so it is up to you to see :)
<zorglu_> B-Minus: so ? i dont understand the issue you meet
<tzbishop> zorglu_, 2% of the CD. I have a good net connection, let's give (K)ubuntu a chance
<zorglu_> tzbishop: ok :)
<B-Minus> zorglu_: i am connected to an ftp, there is a dir with 4680 subdirs with subdirs in each subdir, i want to use 1 command to remove the damn dir
<B-Minus> and rmdir -R doesnt work
<B-Minus> cause its ftp
<B-Minus> and i cannot go inside each dir and delete each file as you suggested cause then its 2009 when im finished
<zorglu_> tzbishop: i can dowload the cd in 15min, beat me :)
<zorglu_> B-Minus: ah ok if the server doesnt support rmdir -r, you can try to find a client supporting it
<helge> I have Edgy and I have problems installing kdenlive, is it possible at all?
<tzbishop> zorglu_, oh my god! 15 minutes??? Which connection in which country?
<B-Minus> zorglu_: yes i tried 3 graphical clients already but they all crash cause they dont seem to be able to handle that much
<zorglu_> tzbishop: 1mbyte/s in download :)
<zorglu_> B-Minus: hmm maybe lftp is able to handle that
<zorglu_> !info lftp
<ubotu> lftp: Sophisticated command-line FTP/HTTP client programs. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0-1 (edgy), package size 349 kB, installed size 1364 kB
<B-Minus> ok tn
<B-Minus> x
<tzbishop> WoW. I am downloading at 260kbps. 45 min ETA.
<coreymon77> hey guys
<j03> yo
<coreymon77> im getting good at this
<tzbishop> I don't like sudo. Is there a way to use root on (k)ubuntu?
<j03> :D
<LjL> tzbishop: what don't you like about sudo?
<coreymon77> two converts in one week
<coreymon77> :D
<coreymon77> tzbishop: sudo -s gives you the same functionality as root
<j03> Type SU, and you will be root-i-fied, so you dont have to type sudo infront of every root command,
<tzbishop> LjL, sometimes I like to have the power of being root. I have never used sudo decently, I like to work with 2 passwords. I am used to 'su'....
<coreymon77> tzbishop: sudo -s gives you the same functionality as root
<LjL> tzbishop, you can get the "power of root" using sudo -i or sudo -s quite fine
<tzbishop> coreymon77, with a prompt command etc?
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> terminal command
<Narada> guys apt-get is giving me this error; any idea; http://rafb.net/paste/results/LP9Gwh87.html
<coreymon77> sudo -s
<coreymon77> anywho
<coreymon77> i gtg
<coreymon77> bye guys
<LjL> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tzbishop> I would like to set another password for root too....(i think it's more secure).
<LjL> tzbishop: no, it's not really more secure, as long as you type that password while you're logged in from an unprivileged user
<yelonek> thank you zorglu_, it's working !
<LjL> tzbishop: if someone is eavesdropping on that (keylogger, whatever), they'll be able to get the password anyway
<zorglu_> yelonek: cool :)
<yelonek> turned quite simple actually :>
<yelonek> if i didn't start with bash
<tzbishop> But, then, every user will have root privileges? What about the security on ssh?
<LjL> tzbishop: of course not!
<LjL> tzbishop: only users who are member of the "admin" group can get root. it's not a single user system!
<LjL> tzbishop: at any rate if you really want to have a separate password, just look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NlRootSudo#head-548d1ac131a446b9122d4207b91263598cbd3f44
<LjL> "Let sudo ask for the root password"
<tzbishop> But someone has told me that using root/admin/user with privileged access is a bit insecure. Is that true?
<tzbishop> LjL, thanks. It's better me to know the facts before being opinionated
<LjL> tzbishop: the user that's created during installation is made part of the "admin" group by default (otherwise you wouldn't be able to use root) - but further users that you create are not made admins by default
<tzbishop> fine...
<zblach> zorglu_: thanks for the page, but it lost me somewhat.
<zblach> half the stuff it recommended to do, i had done
<zblach> the other stuff seemed almost inappliccable
<tzbishop> How can I know if my printer is supported? (Lexmark z13)
<llutz> tzbishop: have a look on linuxprinting.org
<zorglu_> zblach: sorry i have no clue
<zorglu_> zblach: ask here maybe someone know
<tzbishop> llutz, ok. it's not supported
<boxxer> hello
<ikonia> hello
<zblach> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<boxxer> is it nesesary to know command line to use kubuntu?
<angasule> did the feed die?
<angasule> oops
<tzbishop> How much free space does a fresh and standard kubuntu release consumes on HD?
<boxxer> ive already downloaded the iso all i need now is a cd to burn it onto.
<boxxer> 1/2 a gb consumed free space
<boxxer> i think
<tzbishop> boxxer, kubuntu takes only 500mb to install?
<llutz> tzbishop: abt 2.7GB standard-install
<penguin> boxxer: is it necessary to know about engines and the like to drive a car?
<boxxer> thats about how big the iso is, im guessing its not compressed though.
<matthew> boxxer, that's erronious
<matthew> wrong
<boxxer> i know how an engine works..
<boxxer> so the iso is compressed?
<matthew> boxxer, the liveCD uses cramFS, which is a compressed file system
<matthew> boxxer, I would say a cherry install would be around 2-3 gigs
<boxxer> okay then.
<penguin> boxxer: i'm only trying to answer your question about the console by use of a metapher ;-)
<boxxer> i got that, but i cant drive a car and im 15... speaking of wich, is there any way to install a linux without a cd?
<llutz> boxxer: netinstall
<matthew> boxxer, do a netboot
<boxxer> how?
<matthew> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<matthew> whoops, I mean, netinstall
<ubuntu_> re apokryfe
<boxxer> uhh.. here?
<boxxer> ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<boxxer> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ScarFreewill> !freisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<matthew> boxxer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<clemente> HOLA KUBUNTEROS
<boxxer> that seems complicated..
<boxxer> ill just go with finding some blank cds...
<akrus> hm
<akrus> & xgl
<akrus> :(
<akrus> & beryl
<akrus> ? beryl
<fdoving> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<akrus> oh thanks :)
<zorglu_> akrus: do you have a question ?
<fdoving> :)
<akrus> yep I do
<akrus> well, I started Beryl
<akrus> everything's okay
<akrus> but the windows are without the titles :)
<akrus> effects are okay
<sparr> I have an Epson Stylus CX5400 scanner.  It is officially supported by sane.  I have the latest sane backends installed.  SANE_DEBUG_EPSON produces info showing my scanner found, immediately followed by whatever sane frontend im using reporting no scanners found.  Help?  http://rafb.net/paste/results/7o5nGz95.html
<boxxer> thanks for the help
<akrus> compiz: decoration: property ignored because version is 0 and decoration plugin version is 20061011
<akrus> maybe :)
<ScarFreewill> akrus i have ran beryl in past,,,
<ScarFreewill> beryl's site ask nice how-tos in the wiki section
<akrus> ScarFreewill: followed it :)
<akrus> I'll try again :)
<akrus> with ATI it was okay
<akrus> just switched to nVidia xD
<ScarFreewill> what are you struggling with?
<akrus> I believe I missed something in xorg.conf
<akrus>      Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<akrus> is it needed?
<ScarFreewill> let me see,,,
<akrus> If window borders and decorations are not showing up, try changing DefaultDepth to 24 in the Screen section
<akrus> hehe
<akrus> :)
<akrus> it's 24 >_<
<ScarFreewill> you using edgy?
<akrus> Feisty
<ScarFreewill> lol i can't install that :P
<akrus> Edgy is mostly the same
<akrus> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<akrus> beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x10002c3 to texture
<ScarFreewill> you using a 6 series card
<akrus> these errors are all over the konsole :)
<akrus> 7x
<akrus> 7600GT
<ScarFreewill> i got a 7900GT my brother has a 7600GT maybe feisty works on it anyways what how-to do you use?
<akrus> http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/beryl-svn/
<dromer> this resembles my problem I think, but I'm not sure what to do (and if this is the way to do it): In KDE 3.5.3 the screensavers are broken. They just don't kick in after the designated time. This is a known bug in the kdesktop package and has been fixed in the KDE source. For details see http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128610
<dromer> from: http://megaflexdestiny.net/bits/kde353screensaverfix/
<dromer> is there maybe an easier way to fix this?
<helge> Akrus: I never have titles and stuff in beryl, I have to type in "EMERALD" in terminal to get that
<ijacek> hi, i use Beryl+XGL but i dont restart or shutdown my PC :(
<sf_> maybe its because your using svn and it might be unstable?
<VSpike> BluesKaj: Just had a look at DeVeDe, but there the problem seems to be that it won't handle VOB files.  In fact, if I try to select one, it hangs.
<scar_freewill> who is using ScarFreewill? :P
<VSpike> BluesKaj: Looks useful though because I do have a few MPEGS which I want to burn to DVD as well, and it should do that perfectly
<akrus> nVidia has no setting to 24bpp
<akrus> xD
<VSpike> BluesKaj: but mostly I have "backups" of DVD's which are just the DVD files from the disc, but DeCSS'd
<BluesKaj> strange VSpike , that devede doesn't handle VOBs
<BluesKaj> do you have the latest vers 2.6
<VSpike> BluesKaj: Better still, I have 2.7 ;)
<VSpike> BluesKaj: I don't think I'm missing anything - it says in the doc "DeVeDe is a program that allows you to create a video DVD from an MPEG, AVI, MOV... video file, suitable for home DVD players."
<BluesKaj> cool :)
<akrus> hm now works
<akrus> 165bpp
<akrus> 16*
<Dark> I have a folder with many *.tar.gz s, how do I untar them all at once? what's the command?
<sparr> for i in *.tar.gz; do tar zxvf $i; done
<Dark> thanks :)
<knapp> grrrrrrr
<knapp> anyone here familiar with gtkpod/
<Kamui> what software could I use to set up a "live webcam" in ubuntu?  I want to be able to eitehr use vnc to watch over my apartment or even better access a webpage (even if I have to write it so that it uses javascript to continually reload each second a newly captured jpg image)
<grothesk> Hi there!
<grothesk> How can I find the packeges an apt-get upgrade would install on the servers?
<grothesk> Background: I'd like to install dapper on a machine with 56k DUN and would like to download the updates on a faster connection.
<grothesk> #kubuntu-de
<Dark> knapp, I use gtkpod
<fleebailey33> Dark, i hate gtkpod
<hobbestec> grothesk, apt-get upgrade -s (for simulate)
<fleebailey33> i use amarok
<fleebailey33> im suprised nobody says they use banshee
<Dark> and why do you hate it? :)
<weswh-> any of you guys ever done the LPI certifications?
<grothesk> hobbestec: I don't have an installation of dapper.
<fleebailey33> so hard to use
<fleebailey33> amarok its right there
<grothesk> I just have a list of the neede files.
<fleebailey33> reconizes my ipod
<fleebailey33> i just drag the music from collection to media device
<fleebailey33> better then adding the other wayu
<fleebailey33> it always crashes on me
<fleebailey33> tons of stuff
<fleebailey33> but i have to go catch my flight
<fleebailey33> with gparted still running
<fleebailey33> lol
<fleebailey33> cya
<aleksanteri> hey i am experiencing some *problems* with internet in linux :|
<hobbestec> oh, I don't know what would be upgraded after a fresh install of dapper
<daedra> is the iLinux package in automatix2 any good?
<aleksanteri> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> O_o
<zorglu_> grothesk: use it on the machine with 56k
<aleksanteri> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<aleksanteri> ...
<aleksanteri> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<zorglu_> aleksanteri: do you have a question ?
<grothesk> zorglu_: ?
<aleksanteri> well yeah
<zorglu_> grothesk: apt-get upgrade -s (for simulate) <- run this on the box you want to upgrade
<aleksanteri> i can't to connect to internet in kubuntu
<grothesk> zorglu_: The box is not installed.
<aleksanteri> so i usually find out that it's in the boundaries
<aleksanteri> but now i can't reset the boundaries
<aleksanteri> it gives an error :(
<zorglu_> grothesk: well you dont need to update it before it is installed :) so install it, then run the -s, then download the package on the fast box, then installed downloaded pacakge on the slow box ?
<grothesk> zorglu_: I know how I get the list of updates. What I do not know is where do I find them on the servers.
<grothesk> zorglu_: There is a nice distance of 50km between the boxes...
<zorglu_> grothesk: i see :) but you can ssh on the remote slow box ?
<zorglu_> aleksanteri: what do you mean by 'boundaries' ?
<hobbestec> grothesk, the list of updates is dynamically generated by apt based on what you already have installed on your machine, there isn't a static list somewhere
<grothesk> zorglu_: What would be the use for ssh?
<zorglu_> grothesk: ok where are you usually ? on the slow box or on the fast box ?
<grothesk> I'm usually on the fast box.
<grothesk> And I go to my parents during the holidays.
<zorglu_> grothesk: ok and the slow box is connected to the internet but with a slow link, correct ?
<grothesk> They have the slow box with NO ubuntu right now.
<zorglu_> grothesk: ok and the slow box is connected to the internet but with a slow link, correct ?
<grothesk> And I'd like to have the biggest packages on a separate CD in order to be able to install those packeges right after installation.
<daedra> anyone got any ideas on how to make linux recognise my Creative Zen MP3 player?
<grothesk> But I just can't find those packages on the servers...
<daedra> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<daedra> !creative
<T3hWiz0rd> daedra: it all comes down to chipset compatibility.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> grothesk: ok i dont understand your situation, so i cant help you sorry
<grothesk> zorglu_: Very easy
<T3hWiz0rd> darich: you may wanna read up on this a little: http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/
<Dakher> !pda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<T3hWiz0rd> daedra: also check out this: http://www.linux.ie/articles/tutorials/zen.php
<grothesk> Slow box with NO ubuntu atm. But on a slow connection. I'd like to install ubuntu there, but I want to download the big updates BEFORE I go to that slow box.
<spitwise> i'd burn some cds..
<TheGateKeeper> grothesk, use the 'alternative' cd
<grothesk> spitwise: GREAT!!!
<grothesk> But where do I find the packages on the servers??
<grothesk> TheGateKeeper: And then?
<TheGateKeeper> grothesk, it has packages on that CD
<grothesk> TheGateKeeper: But not the updated ones...
<TheGateKeeper> not exactly sure what
<TheGateKeeper> grothesk, well you will have to connect to the internet for that
<TheGateKeeper> to get the updates
<zorglu_> grothesk: ok so if i were you, here is what i would do. 1. download and burn the original cd 2. install it on a dummy partition on your current box 3. do the apt-get -s on this installation 3. download the pacakge to upgrade 4. put them all on a separate CD 5. goto the slow box and install the first cd 6. install the second CD
<grothesk> GNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<grothesk> zorglu_: That's more or less exactly what I did.
<TheGateKeeper> grothesk, I suppose you could go to the repos & do wget & put the stuff on cd/dvd
<zered> Hi everybody
<zorglu_> grothesk: so you are in business
<grothesk> TheGateKeeper: So PLEASE tell me wich repos do you mean.
<zered> How to use iso-8859-15 instead utf-8 ?
<grothesk> I just can't find them.
<zorglu_> grothesk: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ <- there is the web site where you can find all the packages
<TheGateKeeper> grothesk, dapper or edgy?
<aleksanteri> !adsl for edgy
<grothesk> TheGateKeeper: dapper
<aleksanteri> ubotu: ?
<grothesk> zorglu_: That's not exact enough. I know the basic URL.
<TheGateKeeper> grothesk, well this will cover most things: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<zorglu_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<zorglu_> this is the actual url :)
<VSpike> Showing my ignorance about how linux devices work, but how can I take a bunch of files from a DVD and make them appear to a program like a block device, like /dev/cdrom ?
<VSpike> If I make an ISO image of them and pass the image file name to the program as the input device, would that work?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adsl for edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grothesk> A quiz: Who is fist to provide me a download link to the latest dapper-kernel?
<grothesk> first, not fist...
<TheGateKeeper> grothesk, will be in the repos that I gave you
<grothesk> AAAAAAAAAA
<grothesk> I'd like to download a 'latest-dapper-kernel.deb'
<zorglu_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kernel-package/
<Ace2016> Hi all
<aleksanteri> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<zorglu_> grothesk: you can find them yourself
<aleksanteri> !adsl for edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adsl for edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> :@
<zorglu_> aleksanteri: what is your question ?
<kaflan> hi, does any1 know how to configure swtich between keyboard layouts (eng/rus) by alt+shift?
<aleksanteri> how to connect to the internet with edgy? :|
<zorglu_> aleksanteri: wait i will try to find a page for that
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/connect-to-internet.html <- aleksanteri is one
<zorglu_> wait this one is gnome stuff
<zorglu_> aleksanteri: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/internet.html <- this one is kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> lol
<aleksanteri> ok i will go through those, ty
<usuario> hola
<zorglu_> in general the basic stuff are in the desktop guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/
<aleksanteri> i have tried that
<omi> hola
<qnximg> hola
<omi> que sala es esta?
<galathalion> how do you check what version of ubuntu u have?
<qnximg> #kubuntu ?
<zorglu_> !es | omi
<ubotu> omi: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<qnximg> sorry :D
<zorglu_> galathalion: "lsb_release -a" <- type that in a terminal
<galathalion> thnaks
<omi> gracias
<jpatrick> omi: de nada
<chudy> How install program opened in Kate?
<zorglu_> chudy: kate is a text editor... it doesnt open other programs, nor install it...
<zorglu_> chudy: what do you mean ?
<qnximg> maybe its a .run and he has opened it with kate
<chudy> zorglu_:  i downloaded cedega demo and this opened in kate ;/
<zorglu_> oh ok
<zorglu_> chudy: then discard the kate stuff, this is likely a bug in the mimetype
<zorglu_> !cegega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cegega - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<chudy> what I doing now?
<ibert> hey folks! Any body knows a brute-force tools to emulate attacks? just wanna see how it works and if my systems are secure....
<zorglu_> this may help you, chudy
<zorglu_> ibert: there are many on the internet
<daedra> ibert: backtrack linux
<chudy> zorglu_: I dont speak english very well ;(
<max__> does anyone use a playstation or playstation2 emulator?
<zorglu_> !pl | chudy
<ubotu> chudy: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ibert> daedra: thanx. I'll check it out
<zorglu_> chudy: or google has a translation tool to read the cedega page in polish
<chudy> ubotu: tak ale nikt tam mi nie odpowiada
<zorglu_> chudy: ubotu is a bot :)
<chudy> zorglu_: but i read sites but i dont know ;/
<zorglu_> http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en <- chubt
<zorglu_> it doesnt seems to have english to polish tho
<max__> does anyone use a playstation or playstation2 emulator?
<morten_> Hi, I just compiled kernel 2.6.19, but my IO is very slow and I can see that DMA is diaabled on my harddisks...does anyone know how to enable it/make my disks fast again?
<zorglu_> morten_: play with 'hdparam'
<zorglu_> hdparm i meant
<ibert> morten_: hdparm
<zorglu_> unix people are so nice :) why hdparm ? and not hdparam ? i guess he had to be lazy enougth not to type another letter :)
<morten_> zorglu_: you don't think its something I should include when I compile the kernel?
<zorglu_> morten_: you can do that without recompiling the kernel
<morten_> zorglu_: hm, what should I type?
<zorglu_> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/06/29/hdparm.html <- read this
<wildchild> I was trying to compyle DJplay and now it can't find package "libdjconsole" I was trying to install this package by apt. but I don't have it... can someone help me on that one?
<csar> hey people
<zorglu_> morten_: and note that it 'may' harm your disk
<csar> im peruvian
<ibert> zorglu_: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<ibert> zorglu_: and to activate dma: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<zorglu_> morten_: as ibert said :)
<zorglu_> ibert: morten_ is the one asking :)
<morten_> ibert and zorglu_: I get this when I type that command:
<morten_>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<morten_>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument
<morten_>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<ibert> zorglu_: oh :-)
<morten_> so I think its a problem with the kernel I compiled
<ibert> morten_: your dma is off, just turn it on with sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<ibert> morten_: sorry. didn't see the error
<morten_> ibert: no, when I try that command I get what I just pasted...ah ok
<morten_> you saw it now:-)
<ibert> morten_: what kind of hd is it? IDE?
<morten_> ibert: any idea what might be wrong...something I have to enable in the kernel maybe?
<morten_> yes it is IDE
<morten_> I think...its connected to a pci-ide-controller
<ibert> morten_: on a normal controller? or on an raid controller?
<rohan> what is the easiest way to test if sound is working ? i have a suspicion it is not
<rohan> i am on the live cd of kubuntu 6.10
<ibert> morten_: check it with lspci|grep IDE
<rohan> and this is an acer 3260 tm
<morten_> ibert: ok to sec
<zorglu_> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-config.xml <- morten_ look at that and grep for "IDE chipsets and DMA"
<zorglu_> !sound | rohan
<rohan> sound did work on ubuntu 6.06, though
<ubotu> rohan: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<rohan> thanks
<morten_> ibert: it says IDE interface...but I this is the kernel I compiled myself, so I dont know if I can count on that?
<rohan> also, in windows, i can double click, and keep the finger pressed, to scroll
<rohan> i.e. drag
<morten_> zorglu_: o thanks, but isnt ubuntu based on debian?
<rohan> how do i enable it in kubuntu ?
<ibert> morten_:  as far as i know lspci reads the infos beside kernel directly from the bus
<zorglu_> morten_: yep but llinux kernel option doesnt change between distribution
<wildchild> I was trying to compyle DJplay and now it can't find package "libdjconsole" I was trying to install this package by apt. but I don't have it... can someone help me on that one?
<zorglu_> morten_: or very little
<zorglu_> wildchild: let me look
<ibert> morten_: so follow the link zorglu_ sent you. you have to check your kernel config
<morten_> ibert: ok...then it is IDE!
<morten_> zorglu_: ok, I will have a look:-) thanks
<zorglu_> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=90705 <- wildchild it is available there
<DaSkreech> Can I rotate pages in kdpf?
<wildchild> zorglu_ le me check
<LjL> DaSkreech: i didn't find that function when i needed it
<wildchild> zorglu_ I've  downloaded version 0.5.0 from that site..
<nixternal> crimsun_: intel system (compaq presario c304nr laptop), the sound with everything maxed is still quite low
<nixternal> any ideas?
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: LjL: pinotree on #kpdf can provide authoritative answer on that, i guess
<swanfl> How do I configure edgy to use both cores on my dual core cpu?
<kaflan> hi, does any1 know how to configure swtich between keyboard layouts (eng/rus) by alt+shift?
<wildchild> zorglu_ this is my problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37807/
<swanfl> (without having to build a new kernel)
<crimsun_> nixternal: head -1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<morten_> ibert: how do I see what chipset I have, in order to enable it in the kernel?
<nixternal> crimsun_: Codec: Generic 14f1 ID 5047
<swanfl> morten_, do lspic
<swanfl> oops lspci
<zorglu_> wildchild: well installl the libdjconsole from the link i gave you, what is the problem ?
<ibert> morten_: also in lspci
<crimsun_> nixternal: ah, you need alsa-driver 1.0.14rc1
<zorglu_> wildchild: your log shows that it needs that
<daedra> aww yeah gnomad2 totally worked ^_^
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: Did you find a solution?
<crimsun_> nixternal: you have the same issue amaranth does, though you guys have different primary codecs
<daedra> got my creative zen linked up - thanks all
<wildchild> zorglu_ ko
<wildchild> ok*
<morten_> ibert: and you say that this information is read directly from the hardware and not somehow through the kernel?
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: i dont have this problem :) i just forwarded you to the guy who may know :)
<nixternal> crimsun_: ahh, ok..is that version available for edgy?
<ibert> morten_: yes
<csar> im peruvian
<DaSkreech> I'm chatting with him
<morten_> ibert: ok...
<crimsun_> nixternal: no, it's not even in feisty (because it's rc)
<daedra> T3hWiz0rd: thanks!
<ibert> morten_: thats the way automatic config tools work....
<nixternal> crimsun_: so i have to download and compile myself, or should i just hold off for a bit?
<crimsun_> nixternal: depends how fast you want the fix. I'm not pushing the fixes to Ben yet, because duplicating merge effort (if upstream pushes to Linus soon) is bad.
<crimsun_> nixternal: once 20-rc is out, I'll push to Ben.
<nixternal> crimsun_: soon would be good, but i can wait as well
<morten_> ibert: hm it says for all devices next to pci bridge....nVidia Corporation Unknown device
<crimsun_> nixternal: you probably have a few weeks to wait max.
<nixternal> crimsun_: ok, cool, thanks alot
<wildchild> how can I extract rpm file?
<ibert> morten_: hmm. strange
<babou29> bonsoir a tout le monde !!
<grothesk> re
<zorglu_> !fr | babou29
<ubotu> babou29: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<babou29> comment ca vas?
<grothesk> Guys... I do have a list of the corresponding URIs now...
<morten_> ibert: maybe I should boot up with the stock kernel and try it...but as you say it will probably display the same info...
<grothesk> apt-get -V -d -y --print-uris upgrade > listofupdates.txt
<grothesk> Tada! The complet list of the missing updates for the dapper updates. Thank you anyway!
<ibert> when I google ".nVidia Corporation Unknown device" +lspci I get 19800 results. you are not allone :-)
<ibert> morten_: when I google ".nVidia Corporation Unknown device" +lspci I get 19800 results. you are not allone :-)
<DaSkreech> Hi nikkiana
<morten_> ibert: hm, hehe no looks like it. Its strange though. theres not a single one of my pci-cards that are recognized
<ibert> morten_: give it a try with a live cd and check there lspci
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<ibert> morten_: forgive me. I have to go to bed now... good luck anyway.
<usuario> hi
<morten_> ibert: ok thank you for your help
<dope> what's an equivelant to gvim for kubuntu
<max__> dope: what is gvim?
<dope> it's vim with a g
<dope> like a really cool text editor www.vim.org
<sparr> I want to distribute nice-looking [k] ubuntu CDs.  Is there any official CD cover art, or jewel case inserts?  Preferably an insert with instructions aimed at newbies.
<max__> the ubuntu wiki has an antwork page
<dromer> aaarg, I installed my printer (an ancient Deskjet 690c) and it just splurts out 1 line of 'stuff' and then gets all the paper
<PoT> hello!!
<Simian__> hi
<Simian__> PoT: does anyone know when KDE 4 will be released?
<Simian__> that wasn't meant to be directed at pot
<PoT> i don't know... i use gnome rigth now... but i will like to try kde 4...
<Eyeless> lolf yyi, kde's copythingie doesnt really scale to  500k files, my comp nearly died :P
<drakeoutlaw> hi all, can you recommend what is the best programme to listen to internet radio?
<TheMole> drakeoutlaw: xmms is good for listening to shoutcast stations.
<drakeoutlaw> i mean program
<TheMole> yep, that will work.
<drakeoutlaw> is shoutcast good over slow bandwidth
<TheMole> drakeoutlaw: depends on what station you listen to, select one with a low bitrate.
<drakeoutlaw> TheMole: Thanks but xmms interface is really tiny
<TheMole> drakeoutlaw: Try amarok then.
<drakeoutlaw> no, I mean can i get a bigger skin for it?
<xenol> !celesti
<xenol> !celestia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about celesti - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> celestia: A real-time visual space simulation (KDE frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1506 kB, installed size 2732 kB
<TheMole> drakeoutlaw: All you can do is enable doublesize.
<drakeoutlaw> TheMole: how?
<TheMole> ctrl + d
<drakeoutlaw> TheMole: got a big black rectangle
<TheMole> Oh yeh, that's a bug in edgy I believe.
<drakeoutlaw> TheMole: i'll try amarok
<jager|work> amarok rules
<wildchild> zorglu_ I converted libdjconsole-0.1.1-1.i386.rpm to libdjconsole-0.1.1-1.i386.deb file. How can I install this package now?
<fdoving> Simian__: http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-4.0-release-plan.html
<zorglu_> wildchild: hmm i would not do that, and more to install from source
<Simian__> fdoving: thanks
<zorglu_> wildchild: but to install a .deb, the command is "sudo dpkg -i yourpackagename.deb"
<wildchild> zorglu_ zu gave me the link to download libdjconsole.. so I donwloaded rpm version
<zorglu_> wildchild: the source wasnt available ?
<Simian__> i can't play radio streams in amarok?
<Simian__> it says they are playing but i can't hear anything
<wildchild> zorglu_ no I don't find it
<wildchild> ...can't find it
<zorglu_> wildchild: ok give me back the link :)
<wildchild> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=90705
<zorglu_> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/djplay/libdjconsole-0.1.1.tar.gz?modtime=1166441988&big_mirror=0 <- wildchild there :)
<zorglu_> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<zorglu_> hmm
<zorglu_> !compil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> what is the command for stuff compiled from source
* dromer trying to reinstall printer due to mad errors, and I get this:
<dromer> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-DeskJet_690C,hpijs] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<DaSkreech> Whas going on with katapult?
<zorglu_> !build | wildchild
<ubotu> wildchild: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Krankfried> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<digitalfreedom> where is the source list for adept kept at? once again i have messed it up and need to edit it
<ikonia> /etc/sources
<CVirus> digitalfreedom: /etc/apt/sources.list
<fdoving> digitalfreedom: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> oosp
<ikonia> yup
<fdoving> :)
<digitalfreedom> thanx guys
<digitalfreedom> life savers really
<CVirus> no problem
<DaSkreech> How can I get kopete to spell check?
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: install aspell
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: Then?
<seba_> Hello
<seba_> How are you guys?
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: check the spell checker part in SS
<jpatrick> seba_: bit of everything
<seba_> I have an one question
<digitalfreedom> right o m8's i found the file but the repos list i added isnt there..so can i delete it from konsole? the repos i added?
<DaSkreech> SS?
<digitalfreedom> nm i found it
<digitalfreedom> awssome
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: System Settings
<seba_> I'm new user of te kubuntu. I now as this question is very simple for you .but i must ask for it
<jpatrick> seba_: don't say that, just fire away
<digitalfreedom> i hate it when ppl do that...just blurt it out already
<seba_> Question: How i can install programs like tar.gz?
<matthew_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jpatrick> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<digitalfreedom> !tar |seba
<ubotu> seba: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: Check as in enable Checkmark? or check to make sure it says aspell?
<jpatrick> digitalfreedom: I think my suggestion was better
<digitalfreedom> so
<jpatrick> aspell
<jpatrick> digitalfreedom: ;)
<digitalfreedom> :)
<seba_> Thank's guys
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: Right next?
<digitalfreedom> they all have to learn sometime you know the more sources to glean knowledge the better] 
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: kopete chat window, right-click the message-writing place
* kkathman waves at jpatrick :)
<DaSkreech> right
<DaSkreech>  then?
<digitalfreedom> everytime i add a repos i get errors
<jpatrick> kkathman: hi there
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: check spelling
<DaSkreech> ok
<fnord5> im trying to use wget to rip www.hell.com but im only getting the index file whats wrong?: wget www.hell.com
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: and ther'e also "Auto Check Spelling"
<digitalfreedom> ok lemme ask where shouod i add the repos at? top of the source list or in the middle under the tags
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: When did they start putting styles into the HTML?
<jpatrick> fnord5: wget -r or -R
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: that's just a kopete format thing
<fnord5> thanks
<towycc> does anyone know how i can get mac like desktop on ubuntu, i know kde look website, and i got baghira from adept get, but all it does is change window decoration, what should i do lol
<jpatrick> towycc: install bagira
<towycc> ...
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: apparently very kopete
<jpatrick> towycc: oppss didn't read whole message
<towycc> hehe =)
<DaSkreech> People keep getting the style in messages from me since the last update
<towycc> basically all i need is the tool bar on bottom
<fnord5> are you running ubuntu?kubuntu is very mac lke in aperance alreaady,
<towycc> kubuntu =)
<jpatrick> towycc: check the other options in the settings
<towycc> i kinda liked how mac has a center tool bar
<towycc> ok
<towycc> in settings for what tho
<towycc> like do u mean go to system settings
<jpatrick> yes
<towycc> then go to appearance and look around
<towycc> ok i'll look again =)
<jpatrick> style maybe
<seba_> Does anyone know which command can run my caffe maker?
<towycc> i guess under window decoration? but isn't that just for the windows, not for the tool bar
<towycc> *a little lost* =)
<jpatrick> seba_: install MIDI on your caffe maker and use MIDI to run it
<jpatrick> towycc: check under "style" also
<towycc> k
<seba_> :D
<seba_> :D
<jpatrick> seba_: or sudo apt-get install kteatime
<jpatrick> Am I the only living person here apart from the questioners?
<jpatrick> I guess that means yes..
<DaSkreech> I'm alive
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: let's party!! :D
<DaSkreech> >-\o
<DaSkreech> >-|o
<seba_> Does anyone know how i can join to the any channel on the IRC where is a lot of people talking about all within linux etc.? :D
<dimsuz> hi! sorry, lame question. I can't find package which will install development files for gtk-2.4
<DaSkreech> >-/o
<DaSkreech> seba_: try /j ##linux
<xenol> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DaSkreech> xenol: Oh I wanted to ask you something
<xenol> ya?
<towycc> jpatrick i checked styles, there's three tabs there, style, effects, and toolbar, nothing seemed to match, i changed widget style to baghira, but it didn't do much
<jpatrick> towycc: tried restarting kde?
<towycc> as in ctrl alt backspace?
<fnord5> jpatrick:  im still just geting the index file
<jpatrick> towycc: logout and log back in
<towycc> k
<xenol> daskreech wat do u need?
<towycc> exiting, bye people =) hope it works, fingers corssed lol =)
<towycc> see u guys in a bit
<wildchild> where is my xession ~/.xsession
<cloakable> Yes
<jpatrick> fnord5: wget -r http://www.hell.com/ -o dl.log
<wildchild> I have to put in there command like   killall jackd &    jackd -d alsa so jack will automatically start and kill when x is restarted.
<wildchild> I am looking for xession
<xenol> daskreech u there?
<DaSkreech> xenol: The program you were looking at eralier
<jpatrick> fnord5: or you could stop downlanding porn sites...
<DaSkreech>  why would you want a real time simulation of the universe?
<xenol> daskreech which one know?
<towycc> tsk didn't work =)
<towycc> let me look around some more =)
<DaSkreech> celestia?
<xenol> daskreech right
<fnord5> i dont think its porn
<xenol> daskreech u using it?
<jpatrick> but it could be
<fnord5> my friend challenged me to get a membership there
<DaSkreech> xenol: no what does it do?
<fnord5> and i have idea waht the site is
<fnord5> lol
<DaSkreech>  it sounds dead boring and useless from the description
<xenol> daskreech wait i post few screenies it will be windows version
<reagleBRKLN> hi, where can i get or reconstruct the edgy default sources.list?
<DaSkreech> sure. What benefit does the program have over kstarts?
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<reagleBRKLN> what lang is that?
<digitalfreedom> is it safe to do a kernel update with apt-get?
<jpatrick> digitalfreedom: yes
<seba_> What did you think about fsck command?
<xenol> daskreech http://images.google.sk/images?hl=sk&ie=ISO-8859-2&q=celestia&btnG=HEada%A5+v+Google&oe=ISO-8859-2&sa=N&tab=wi here it is same as google earth or nasa world wind but in space i think
<digitalfreedom> im nervous about it
<jpatrick> digitalfreedom: as long as you reboot afterwards
<xenol> daskreech http://images.google.sk/images?hl=sk&ie=ISO-8859-2&q=celestia&btnG=HEada%A5+v+Google&oe=ISO-8859-2&sa=N&tab=wi
<jpatrick> digitalfreedom: but you'll still have the old kernel installed
<digitalfreedom> ok
<jpatrick> xenol: tinyurl.com
<jpatrick> digitalfreedom: so you can boot into that
<DaSkreech> xenol: but in real time? so to see a planet move you have to wait X earth days?
<digitalfreedom> oh yeah i cantr select anything on the grub screen stupid boot theme
<digitalfreedom> lol
<xenol> lol no u would need super hyper ultra PC for it
<wildchild> can someone help me with question whre is xession, couse I have to add those two lines (killall jackd & jackd -d alsa ) so jack will run automatically when x is restarted?
<matthew_> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wildchild> xsession even!
<xenol> but that u can rotate Earth in rotaion and dont have to wait
<xenol> well wait
<xenol> !celestia
<ubotu> celestia: A real-time visual space simulation (KDE frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1506 kB, installed size 2732 kB
<DaSkreech> real-time.
<jpatrick> real-time
<DaSkreech> That's what it says
<DaSkreech> that's very boring :)
<xenol> try it out sudo apt-get install celestia :p
<digitalfreedom> so whats the latest kernel version?
<jpatrick> digitalfreedom: no idea
<digitalfreedom> ill find it
<DaSkreech> xenol: can it hook up to telescopes?
<digitalfreedom> after all i have the internet
<digitalfreedom> lol
<fnord5> jpatrick: fnrd@ubuntu:~$ wget -r http:/www.hell.com/ -o dl.logfnord@ubuntu:~$ wget -R http:/www.hell.com/ -o dl.log wget: missing URL
<fnord5> should the r go after the url?
<jpatrick> fnord5: remove the http://
<fnord5> ah
<matthew_> fnord5, you need two /'s
<matthew_> not one
<xenol> daskreech it is educational and it can hook up telescopes i guess and u can download a better models to it so it is real 3d not like this http://pat.suwalski.net/celestia/ss/10.png
<matthew_> fnord5, you have http:/ when you need http://
<matthew_> Just one mistake I see...don't know if you actually need those in there, though
<xenol> daskreech if u r interested in space try it out is aint bad piece of software but it is mainly for learning
<jpatrick> I'm off
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: What about the party?
<DaSkreech> xenol: I am :-)
<xenol> and som web portal offers star wars or BAbylon X models :D
<knapp> In amarok, how do you submit album covers to your ipod/media device?
<digitalfreedom> eau@beau-desktop:/proc$ cat version
<digitalfreedom> Linux version 2.6.15-27-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Fri Dec 8 17:51:56 UTC 2006
<T3hWiz0rd> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<digitalfreedom> i got a 2.6 version kernel then?
<DaSkreech> xenol: Ever used Kstars?
<digitalfreedom> ??
<xenol> daskreech nop
<DaSkreech> ok
<xenol> daskreech it is smth similar?
<xenol> daskreech try out celestia and tell me if ulike it :P
<DaSkreech>  Yeah and pretty good just wanted a comparison
<DaSkreech>  It's more for hard core peopel though
<DaSkreech> xenol: I will
<digo> hello ppl can you help me on this msg? ->W: GPG error: http://beryl-mirror.pricechild.co.uk edgy Release: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<knapp> In amarok, how do you submit album covers to your ipod/media device? Anyone know?
<xenol> daskreech know any other interesting p iece of soft?
<fnord5> !kstars
<ubotu> kstars: desktop planetarium for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4133 kB, installed size 7632 kB
<jerp> the 3FF..... is the number you enter into your gpg thingy
<xenol> daskreech if i want to watch stream TV through inet do i have to have TV card?
<jerp> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<matthew_> xenol, if you're talking about streaming through the internet, then no, you don't need one.
<jerp> gpg --export --armor 3FF0DB166A7476EA | sudo apt-key add -
<londo4> Hallo everybody
<londo4> How are you doing?
<matthew_> DaSkreech, sorry to steal your helpee, lol
<jerp> digo, see if that works in your konsole
<londo4> have big problem,someone can help me?
<xenol> daskreech there is soft called KTV i think it is used to play stream TV?
<digo> no
<londo4> myn kubuntu doesn`t start enymore
<DaSkreech> londo4: Where does it stop?
<londo4> when a hit password it restart again
<xenol> !ktv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !kdetv
<ubotu> kdetv: TV viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-1 (edgy), package size 1356 kB, installed size 5336 kB
<londo4> DaSkreech: When I hit password, it reboot again
<londo4> I don`t know why
<DaSkreech> londo4: When you put in the password?
<digo> gpg: WARNING: did not become no export gpg: they were not found validly OpenPGP data.
<londo4> DaSkreech: when I logon
<DaSkreech> or when you reach the password input screen
<londo4> DaSkreech: Yes
<DaSkreech> londo4: Is it on now?
<londo4> DaSkreech: not, I`m Using onother one
<DaSkreech> I figured :)
<Timmmm> xenol: tvtime is far better.
<DaSkreech> If you can boot to the login screen
<DaSkreech> press alt+ctrl+F1 and login there
<DaSkreech>  then type startx
<londo4> DaSkreech: yes
<londo4> DaSkreech: is going to be Ok?
<zerak> anyone know when there will be a working version of Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> londo4: Short answer is yes
<DaSkreech> londo4: long answer is we may have some work ahead :)
<DaSkreech> londo4: it may be a GDM, X or a password problem
<DaSkreech> londo4: did you install or change anything before you shutdown?
<londo4> DaSkreech: only Update
<londo4> DaSkreech: sudo apt-get update
<towync> does anyone know how i can make kubuntu desktop look like mac, especially so i can have the bottom center tool bar, yes i did check out kde-look.org, and yes i did download baghira =), anyone can help me with setting it up? thx alot =)
<DaSkreech> Ah.
<digo> ok jerp thx m8 i fount it it was on that site ;)
<DaSkreech> towync: There is a dock thingy as well
<towync> o cool i did remember seeing that somewhere
<zerak> take a look at Kool dock, notice however v.0.1 and latest update 2004
<towync> lol i just been so dizzy looking over every config there is =)
<towync> let me check
<zerak> and kompos
<londo4> DaSkreech: from that moment when I put the password it try to load en it reboot again
<DaSkreech> londo4: don't put in the password
<DaSkreech> londo4: when that comes up press Alt+Ctrl+F1
<londo4> Ok
<DaSkreech> then login with your password
<londo4> DaSkreech: ok
<londo4> I going to try it
<DaSkreech> ok
<jerp> digo, good deal, hope it all works out for you
<DaSkreech> I have to leave soon so let me know if that works
<towync> DaSkreech could u tell me where dock option is, i checked window behavior and window specific settings, and appearance, all of which are under system settings, and i didn't see it lol, thx
<DaSkreech> towync: It's an application
<towync> nice =) hehe
<towync> i feel so retarded asking that question earlier lol
<DaSkreech> dockx or something like htat
<towync> do i apt get it?
<towync> k i'll google it, and after i find it , i still have to apt get right
<DaSkreech> towync: try apt-get install kxdocker
<towync> DaSkreech k thx, trying =)
<dromer> hmm, how can I find files? I just installed beagle, but I don't know how to run it, I also tryed Desktop Search, but it doesn't work ..
<DaSkreech> dromer: it takes about an hour to index
<DaSkreech> be patient
<DaSkreech> towync: gotta run
<towync> DaSkreech cool i got that down =)
<dromer> DaSkreech: ok, so it's indexing atm ?
<towync> DaSkreech thx =)
<DaSkreech> dromer: yeah
<towync> DaSkreech how do i start it, if u gotta go, just go tho =)
<DaSkreech> dromer: Go get breakfast/lunch/dinner/supper/snack
<towync> DaSkreech lol, enjoy food =)
<DaSkreech> towync: My guess would be alt+F2 kxdocker
<dromer> hmm, I was planning on going to sleep now, so I'll run it in the morning (don't want to keep the pc on)
<towync> DaSkreech okies, thx so much for the help =)
<DaSkreech> dromer: Alright
<miguel> hola
<DaSkreech> towync: Sure
<towync> DaSkreech been looking for this docker type stuff for days =) thx alot
<dromer> thanks anyway ;)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<digo> jerp: yes bro i can go for more apps now
<method|> for some reason the new firefox refuses to open links as a new tab and instead always opens as a new window
<method|> anyone else experienced this?
<matthew_> method|, go to Edit -> Preferences to change this
<flaccid> dont you love bcc email from new web apps for clients and they do testing from a form
<flaccid> i feel like big br0ther
<eilker> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<T3hWiz0rd> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fenerbahche> join xs
<fenerbahche> opps sorry
<flaccid> how to force install unmet deps with apt-get
<flaccid> ?
<method|> [16:21]  <matthew_> method|, go to Edit -> Preferences to change this
<method|> ive already done this
<flaccid> !find amarok
<ubotu> Found: amarok, amarok-xine, amarok-engines
<method|> and it still opens things in new windows instead of tabs
<flaccid> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<gery> hi all
<max_> sto kubuntu  fighissimo
<lbb_> Hello everyone, I have a prob with my grub, but the grub irc is not responding...
<lbb_> I accidentally made my kubuntu unbootable, and since I have digebates for roommates, I wanted to make the PC boot the other OS by default.
<lbb_> I didn't know how to edit the menu.lst from the grub command line, so I did "hide (hd0,1)". to hide the kubuntu partition
<lbb_>  this made the grub itself unbootable, and now I can only startup from a live-CD
<lbb_> when i go to the command-line and say "grub" -> grub>unhide (hd0,1) it says: "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"
<BluesKaj> Howdy, what's the command to run the install.sh script as root ?
<flaccid> lbb_: have you tried #grub
<flaccid> BluesKaj: sudo ~/path/to/script
<lbb_> flaccid: I am on #grub at irc.gnu.org as we speak, but there are not a lot of people responding.
<BluesKaj> flaccid, do i have to cd to the folder first ?
<nivek> hi
<dope> how do i get konqueror to open up konversation when i click an irc link on a webpage
<Simian__> what is www-data in KDE System Guard?
<flaccid> lbb_: try #grub on freenode
<nivek> while trying to compile an application i get the error /bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: not found . I cannot seem to find helpfull info on the forums or elsewhere
<nivek> Any ideas people?
<Simian__> apache2 logs in as www-data
<flaccid> BluesKaj: sorry the example i gave was absolute path to a script in your homedir. you give either absolute path or relative to pwd
<flaccid> Simian__: most likely apache
<Eyeless> whats the best way to move a lot(500k) of files in linux?
<Simian__> flaccid: the only reason i ask is because i have 11 counts of it at the same time
<nivek> Eyeless, sudo mv /path/to/files/* /path/to/new/dir
<Eyeless> oh and i move between 2 disks
<Eyeless> right now im using cp, and its eating 100% cpu for some reason
<nivek> sudo mv /path/to/files/* /dev/hdx/new/dir/
<nivek> where x is the letter of the disk
<Eyeless> ahh, k
<matthew_> nivek, why does mv not use 100% of the cpu?
<Eyeless> and what happens if i kill a copy in mid process?
<matthew_> Eyeless, you get some corrupt files in the dir you were copying to.
<Eyeless> ahh well, i guess im stuck then :P
<nivek> matthew, i never said it didn't
<londo4> Hallo, help help, When I try to logon myn system it reboot again after I hit the password
<londo4> who can help me??
<crimsun_> matthew_: mv shouldn't. It's i/o-bound, not cpu-bound.
<nivek> im simply answering Eyeless' question.
<Eyeless> but isnt there som utility that uses a bigger buffer or so?  Copying files seems like something that should be iobound not cpu-bound
<nivek> while trying to compile an application i get the error /bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: not found . I cannot seem to find helpfull info on the forums or elsewhere. Anyone got any ideas?
<londo4> Help help. myn start only until logon srceen when I hit the password it reboot again
<londo4> help
<Ace2016> Hi all
<pacman> anyone know an equalizer that I can download?  The one on VLC sucks
<weswh-> what's the most 'full proof' mount command, so that a drive is accessible fully to another user? "mount -ntfs /dev/hdb /media/windows uid=1000" ? should i use some other options?
<matthew_> Eyeless, I meant that the files you are copying over might be corrupted, not the other files in the dir.
<matthew_> weswh-, foolproof?
<weswh-> matthew_: yeah that works. i'm not very coloquial
<pvf> can somebody help...i have dapper and want to install packages available in edgy, how do i do it ?
<londo4> Anyone Can Help me?. myn kubuntu start only until logon srceen when I hit the password it come back to logon screen
<murchadh_bhaba> wesw I'd change the uid=1000 to umask=000 or maybe just add it. (I'd leave it out first, i think) And you'll need -t before the ntfs!
<murchadh_bhaba> weswh-,  I'd change the uid=1000 to umask=000 or maybe just add it. (I'd leave it out first, i think) And you'll need -t before the ntfs!
<natic`kubuntu> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<weswh-> hmm. i just keep having this issue where i try to open the drive from a normal user...and it says permission denied
<weswh-> i can never find a clear guide in the documentation, seems like it'd be in the faq "how to mount a drive for access by a normal user"
<matthew_> weswh-, try this: sudo chown $username /path/to/drive/folder where $username is the "normal user"
<fenerbahche> hi, what is /opt for ?
<weswh-> matthew_: this is from the live cd
<murchadh_bhaba> weswh-, Type mount at a shell, is your /dev/hdb? listed? You also don't have a partition named correctly above. /dev/hdb is a drive, /dev/hdb1 is the first partition on that drive.
<holotone> I just got a new computer
<holotone> and want to transfer my files and settings to the new box
<holotone> is it as simple as just copying my home directory, or are there any tricks that might be helpful?
<cloakable> holotone: Remember to copy hidden files too.
<matthew_> holotone, I would give that a shot...that's what I did
<matthew_> holotone, I would also make a seperate partition for my /home dir...I love it, cause when I upgrade, it's all there...
<holotone> will that copy over all of my settings for applications and kde?
<local> I've updated my ubuntu to kubuntu and now I'cant open the gnome
<natic`kubuntu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<towync> hi
<matthew_> holotone, it should...but you'll need to reinstall those programs...unless they were installed in your /home dir.
<towync> i get these errors whenever i try beryl or kxdocker: does any one know how to fix this?
<local> who can help me ab about it
<towync> i'm pasting error message in a sec
<matthew_> towync, use paste bin
<matthew_> !pastebin | towync
<ubotu> towync: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<towync> Fontconfig error: "local.conf", line 1: syntax error
<towync> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<towync>   Major opcode:  147
<towync>   Minor opcode:  3
<towync>   Resource id:  0x0
<towync> Failed to open device
<matthew_> !pastebin | towync
<matthew_> !pastebin | towync
<towync> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<towync>   Major opcode:  147
<towync>   Minor opcode:  3
<towync>   Resource id:  0x0
<towync> Failed to open device
<towync> thx matthew
<towync> o
<matthew_> no prob
<matthew_> pastebin reduces spam.
<towync> o ok, will do
<towync> didn't know sorry =)
<local> how can i open th gnome again?
<matthew_> towync, open up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment out all references to a wacom tablet
<natic`kubuntu> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<matthew_> towync, sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ace2016> beryl is nice, i'm using it now
<towync> k
<local> since i've update my ubuntu to kubuntu i'can open the gnome desktop
<matthew_> towync, comment using #'s
<Ace2016> local: i would have thought thats an improvement
<Ace2016> local: but how are you trying to get to gnome?
<towync> do u mean i s hould comment out something in xorg.conf?
<matthew_> local, you can select the different DM's from the login screen
<matthew_> towync, yes, anything that references wacom.
<Ace2016> local: going to kdm selecting gnome?
<towync> wacom is spelt as is right, cuz i don't know what it is =)
<matthew_> towync, there are 3 "devices" and 3 calls to it at the end of the doc
<towync> k
<local> when I do login for the gnome it stop all
<matthew_> towync, yes, wacom is spelled correctly
<matthew_> local, hmmm, can't help you there, sorry.
<towync> o yeah i was worried it might be shorthand and i'm a total newbie hehe =)
<londo4> Anyone Can Help me?. myn kubuntu start only until logon srceen when I hit the password it come back to logon screen
<local> i wonder the problem is the gdm
<matthew_> towync, when you get down, save it and paste it to pastebin and give me the url for the page
<towync> ok
#kubuntu 2006-12-19
<matthew_> local, try sudo apt-get install -reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<matthew_> local, or maybe gdm
<local> ok
<towync> in process of finding wacom =) one sec
<natic`kubuntu> hi guys...
<matthew_> towync, ok...
<matthew_> natic`kubuntu, what's up?
<natic`kubuntu> hm... i am wondering what beryl is, and if thats what i want
<natic`kubuntu> :
<natic`kubuntu> i only know this xgl thing
<matthew_> !beryl | natic`kubuntu
<ubotu> natic`kubuntu: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<natic`kubuntu> yeah....
<natic`kubuntu> i am reading
<Ace2016> chmod 777 allows everyone to write to a file right?
<natic`kubuntu> yep
<matthew_> Ace2016, chmod 777 allows everyone to execute, write, and read the file
<Ace2016> thanks
<londo4> Anyone Can Help me?. myn kubuntu start only until logon srceen when I hit the password it come back to logon screen
<towycn> matthew hi, i just pasted it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37831/
<londo4> I can't login to Kubuntu with my own username & correct password. I've tried many times, but not successful. Please help me.
<fenerbahche> hi i have vmware under /var.  i am gonna create new partition and i will mount /home to the new partitions, i have already two guest os in vmware, what happens if i cut vmware and paste to the new partitons, will it still work ?
<towycn> oops, was it matthew_, hi i just pasted it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37831/
<fenerbahche> londo4: it is like nightmare
<fenerbahche> londo4: i had it too, solved it, but i still dont know how i did it
<londo4> fenerbahche: big problem man
<murchadh_bhaba> londo4, What does your login screen look like? A terminal (black with white writing) or graphical looking?
<londo4> fenerbahche: graphical looking
<matthew_> towycn, ok, you need to comment out the Section "InputDevice" sections that relate to wacom input stuff...basically, just what you already commented out, but comment out the whole section.
<BluesKaj> well , i tried to run the install.sh script as root for devede27 , but it's not working...I did it successfully on older vers before but i've forgotten what i did
<fenerbahche> londo4: there is menu, choose kde again try
<londo4> fenerbahche: when I hit the password it return to logo screen again
<fenerbahche> londo4: i mean in login screen
<towycn> matthew_ ok, one sec =) thx
<matthew_> towycn, np
<murchadh_bhaba> londo4, Type alt+F1, report back
<londo4> fenerbahche: yes login screen
<matthew_> towycn, when you get done, paste it to pastebin again and...well, you know
<fenerbahche> londo4: in login screen ,  choose menu and choose kde, than try pls
<towycn> matthew_  cool, just double checking, should i comment out line 79 all the way to line 117
<towycn> the site was at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37831/
<matthew_> lemme look
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, well , i tried to run the install.sh script as root for devede27 , but it's not working...I did it successfully on older vers before but i've forgotten what i did
<towycn> matthew_ thx
<londo4> fenerbahche: ok, i`ll try
<matthew_> towycn, no prob, but I gotta go do something, be back in 5
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, What exactly are you doing, and from where?
<towycn> matthew_ cool =)
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, I'm trying to install devede27 in the shell as root ..it says to run the "install.sh" script as root
<fenerbahche> londo4: tried ?
<towycn> matthew_ k i just did a new paste of the changed xorg.conf, i put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37834/  for when you get back, thx alot =)
<londo4> fenerbahche: i have to shutdown this system
<fenerbahche> londo4: ohh i see
<schlupp> hi, somebody has second and could provide me some help with a monitor setting?
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, So you are using sudo or you are root?
<BluesKaj> i tried both sudo and sudo su , murchadh_bhaba
<schlupp> somebody knows why there are differend settings for monitor for different users with the same xorg.conf (one user can use the twinview correctly, the other gets one black monitor after loggin in)
<alexicon> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<matthew_> towycn, I'm still here, but still unavailable
<towycn> matthew_ yeah np, take your time, i'm not doing much besides listening to ipod/reading =)
<towycn> matthew_ i've pretty much given up on beryl + kxdocker lol i'm just grateful someone might know =)
<BluesKaj> how do I run an "install.sh" script as root ?
<LeeJunFan> beryl rocks. I've been running it for well, since it was conceived from compiz, and ran compiz before that.
<TheDebugger> sudo sh install.sh ?
<BluesKaj> TheDebugger, where does the app name go ?
<goodthing> i have kubuntu installed, but the media folder where kubuntu should be installed is ehm, empty (no, i am not joking)
<goodthing> this appears to be a only a problem with a 750GB hard disk
<goodthing> can anyone help me with that?
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: define "media folder"... do you mean /media?
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: yes
<goodthing> i mean /media/sda1 and /media/sda2
<goodthing> sda1 should have my /home folder and sda2 the OS
<alexicon> anyone know a good program for capturing dvd audio
<goodthing> neither of bot are there
<goodthing> *both
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<goodthing> the only folder in those partitions is "lost+found"
<LeeJunFan> !pastebin | goodthing
<ubotu> goodthing: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<goodthing> sure
<murchadh_bhaba> goodthing, There isn't supposed to nbe anything in /media? Is that what you're saying?
<alexicon> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<goodthing> murchadh_bhaba: no the other way arround
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37837/
<goodthing> i have not changed anything is fstab, system is brand new
<goodthing> just as the edgy installation
<LeeJunFan> goodthing, murchadh_bhaba: he means they show empty on there, they don't seem to be mounted.
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: perhaps if you change defaults to defaults,auto  - auto is to automount on boot.
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: well, kde shows me at boot that /dev/hda is getting added on /media...
<murchadh_bhaba> goodthing, At a shell, type mount and report back on the output.
<sungam> Every time I reboot my computer, I have to do a 'sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia' to get it to load the latest drivers... any suggestions on how I can get it to load them from the get go?
<murchadh_bhaba> goodthing, Should be straightforward enough get you sorted.
<goodthing> but shouldn't each partition be dealth as a separate dev/location?
* murchadh_bhaba is optimistic tonight!
<goodthing> hehe, cool :)
* bgsteffens yawns
<bgsteffens> i just woke up to my drive recovery finished
<bgsteffens> 41 thousand files without names! lol
<murchadh_bhaba> goodthing, LeeJunFan from what he reports, there aren't even mount points/directories there yet.
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: you've got 3 paritions, sda2 is your root where your system is actually installed to and that won't show on /media/sda2 because it's mounted at /
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37838/
<goodthing> yep, /dev/sda2 if for kubuntu, /dev/sda1 for /home
<goodthing> and /dev/sda5 for dump other files
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: ah, if you want sda1 for home it's not setup that way.
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: you'll need to mount sda1 somewhere other than /home, copy what's in home now to sda1, then mount sda1 to home.
<misael> how can i install a .bin file (it
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: but why is my system running from it, i can even user /home/ with all files there...
<mrTr0ut> for some reason when I restarted my pc, kubuntu started in terminal mode instead of KDE, Xserver is running but i try to switch over with ctrl-alt-f7 there's nothing but a black screen - like another terminal
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: lets start by getting /dev/sda1 mounted somewhere. try running sudo mkdir /media/sda1 && sudo mount /media/sda1
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: because /home is at the moment, on your sda2 drive.
<goodthing> i see :)
<misael> how can i install a .bin file (it's located at desktop)
<misael> its steam linux dedicated server
<hazard> misael do you know what the bin file is? like a macbinary compressed file? or a .bin as in .bin/cue?
<LeeJunFan> misael: you need to change the permissions on it to make it executable, then run it. best bet is to run it from a shell so open konsole chmod +x [filename]  then ./[filename] 
<misael> its a .bin
<bgsteffens> is there a way to mount a network shared drive into my root filesystem somehwere?
<hazard> bgsteffens: yes, with root access or sudo
<hazard> (or setup autofs to do it)
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: brb
<murchadh_bhaba> bgsteffens, I have a /DATA directory on which I mount all my shares.
<bgsteffens> would it look something like sudo mount smb://etcetcetc /media/something ?
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: mounting /dev/sda1 gives me nothing, same lost+found folder
<hazard> I think sudo mount -t smbfs -o [some stuff for username/password I forget what exactly]  //system/share /path/to/mount/folder
<Cheza-chan> im having some problems connecting to my home wireless network on edgy. it connected to this same network just fine on dapper
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: mounting /dev/sda2 instead gives me the OS, which seems correct
<hazard> HOWEVER, i'd setup autofs to do it for you (provided you don't mind having the password in plain text in a config file somewhere)
<hazard> *cricket*
<mrTr0ut> anyone know? :/
<hazard> Oh, mrTrout, your Xserver probably isn't starting on its own.
<misael> i stiil need help with the hlsdupdatetool.bin file in my desktop
<misael> i dont know how to run it
<mrTr0ut> it is started, I started it..i stopped it, restarted it
<mrTr0ut> nothing
<Cheza-chan> it is a weird problem i can select the wireless and enable it in 'networking' but in network tools and system settings->network settings the wireless isnt there
<hazard> huh...maybe xorg unconfigured itself?
<Cheza-chan> misael a .bin is a binary file means you can run it as is. you maybe have to chmod +x it first
<goodthing> mrTr0ut: might a a bad update from nvidia beta i think. I think i have read something about that on ubuntuforums. So you use nvidia videocard beta?
<natic`kubuntu> heyo
<natic`kubuntu> howto enable aixgl in edgy???
<mrTr0ut> well I recently installed nvidia drivers before the restart, I don
<mrTr0ut> I don't think it was beta though
<misael> how i do that?
<hazard> related to xserver, is it possible to get the tv card function working on a rage128AIW?
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: yeah, the empty one with the lost and found is where you want to copy everything that's in /home to.
<hazard> I don't care about the cable tuner, just the on screen display of the TV-in on the card.
<Cheza-chan> misael all you have to do is open a console and cd ~/Desktop then chmod +x <filename>
<misael> ok in <filename> i write hlsdupdatetool.bin or with out the .bin?
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: so sudo cp -va /home/. /media/sda1/. will get your stuff copying over to /dev/sda1 which we will make your new /home when it's done.
<Cheza-chan> with the .bin
<misael> ok thanks
<hazard> if you try it one way, and it yells at you, then its the other.
<misael> am going to try
<Cheza-chan> the +x flag says 'give this file execute rights'
<bgsteffens> sudo mount -t smbfs smb://briansecondary/Recover /media/recover...returns....mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on smb://briansecondary/Recover,
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: to be honest, that sounds scary to me :p
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: after cp is done copying edit /etc/fstab, change /media/sda1 to /home
<hazard> bgsteffens: you don't need the smb: before the //
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: all we are doing at this point is backing up what's in your current /home to your other partition with cp.
<goodthing> k
<hazard> and you need a -o password=xyz,username=hgj in there somewhere
<bgsteffens> i don't know what the un/pw would be o.O
<bgsteffens> it's completely unprotected
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: changing the fstab entry tells it to mount /dev/sda1 to /home instead of /media/sda1 when it get's remounted.
<hazard> bgsteffens: XPHome?
* _kuja_ lurks
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: i know, i am just checking the current mounts so i can not make mistakes
<mrTr0ut> ok I reinstalled the nvidia drivers and everything seems to work fine now
<bgsteffens> hazard: it's XPPro, shared completely open to anything
<hazard> because if it is, sometimes it won't let you connect unless you GIVE it some bogus username/password
<snowrichard> hello
<bgsteffens> really rofl
<hazard> Huh, it might do the same thing, (but I don't think so) the only thing that might be a problem then is that the smb mounter might try to wait for a password or something silly like that
<alexicon> hrmmm
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: and sda1 already seems mounted on /media/sda1
<alexicon> kubuntu seems to have an issue with ! being in wifi passwords........
<bgsteffens> hm it's still giving me that useless error message that basically says 'something went wrong but i don't know what it is'
<alexicon> iwconfig wlan0 key restricted s:pass!word doesnt work
<alexicon> it thinks !word is a new command or something
<snowrichard> kubuntu x86_64 works great on my E-machines t3508.
<yorikk> ! is a special character in the shell
<yorikk> try escaping it
<psyoptik> anyone know the status on fixing the kdar package dependencies?
<alexicon> thanks yorikk
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: yes, it needs to be there until we are done copying the contents of /home to it.
<hazard> well, after I've annihilated any hope of me ever getting my old build of mplayer working again, ever support library I've tried to complie so far has failed for obscure reasons.
<hazard> Sigh, I hate this game.
<murchadh_bhaba> bgsteffens, Check that smbclient is installed.
<hazard> smbclinet, and there's something else that helps...not samba...smbmount? something like that I think
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: ok, thanks. :) It seems to take some time
<alexicon> nice wintick worked cheers
<goodthing> althought i have one of the fastest desktop disks currently...
<bgsteffens> hazard: smbclient is
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: yeah, problem is though that you are copying from and to the same drive so the head is busy tracking between the 2 paritions.
<hazard> There's another package though, smbmount or smbfs or something like that
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: so 750G eh? how will you ever live with such constraints? :p
<LeeJunFan> !smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<hazard> yup, that'd be the one I'm thinking of :P
<LeeJunFan> you need smbfs to mount samba shares.
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: give me two months :p
<LeeJunFan> smbclient is sufficient for browsing them, but to actually mount them you need smbfs.
<hazard> I hate SDL. There's nothing 'simple' or 'direct' about getting it to work.
<hazard> (there are however, many layers of sanity)
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: i already have two 300GB disks, but the system does not boot when i put those two on SATA2 and SATA2 ports on motherbord. Two disks seems to be the max
<murph> i seem to have edited my xorg.conf and now it boots to a blank screen .. no consoles either :/
<murph> help?
<goodthing> *SATA2 and SATA3
<murph> i'm booted off the install cd atm
<lombra_> good night
<hazard> maybe one of the drives is setup wrong for the satacontroller?
<BluesKaj> murph, no prompt?
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: all is done now
<murph> rescue option broken as well
<murph> it boots then nada
<hazard> do you remember what you changed?
<murph> yes
<murph> but i can't seem to get to the file
<hazard> so..why don't you unchange it?
<murph> ^
<hazard> did you mount the drive?
<murph> nope
<hazard> that would pose a problem wouldn't it?
<murph> not sure how to
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: hehe, playing with my dog with the laser pointer to pass time :)
<hazard> mkdir /tmp/hda && mount /dev/hda[x]  (where [x]  is the root partiton of your drive, probably either a 1 or a 2, might be a 3 thouh)
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: okay, now change /etc/fstab file so /media/sda1 is /home
<murph> tnx hazard :)
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: yeah, can i do that without umounting the location?
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: sudo nano /etc/fstab or kdesu kate /etc/fstab if you prefer a gui.
<bgsteffens> hazard: it works, i love you;P
<Cheza-chan> so is it a problem if network settings lists wlon0 as a 'wired connection'?
<goodthing> nope, vim for me, kate tends to wipe the wipe...
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: yes, that won't mount it yet, just tells it that it should be mounted there next time.
<Cheza-chan> wlan*
<goodthing> *file
<goodthing> LeeJunFan:  ok
<hazard> good bgsteffens, if you might be interesetd in setting up autofs to do it for you (so you don't need to sudo if you want to use it again)
<hazard> Cheza-chan: I woudln't think so...
<bgsteffens> hazard: ok thank you
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: done. What's next? :)
<natic`kubuntu> i can't find the package compiz-kde
<natic`kubuntu> i have activated the ubuntu backports
<natic`kubuntu> but i still can't find it
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: make sure /media/sda1 looks like your /home - ie. make sure you see your users home dir /media/sda1 and it looks like everything is there okay.
<Perseid> Hi all. I'm trying to get grub to boot Windows XP with no success. It says it's an unknown partition, lists the boot commands and locks up.
<hazard> windows or grub?
<natic`kubuntu> you need a chainloader
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: /media/sda1 should not have a dir named home in it, but should have your username dir in it.
<murph> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /tmp/hda && mount /dev/hda3
<murph> mount: can't find /dev/hda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<LeeJunFan> among any other users you've added.
<murph> 
<murph> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /tmp/hda && mount /dev/hda3
<murph> mount: can't find /dev/hda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<murph> sorry
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: roger, it contains my weird username
<hazard> murph....oh right.
<Perseid> root (hd1,0) makeactive chainloader +1 are the 3 lines in menu.lst
<misael> how do i run a .bin file? what do i write in the konsole?
<hazard> try the same thing but without the number at the end
<LjL> misael: ./filename - you might need to "chmod +x" it (i.e. make it executable)
<Cheza-chan> misael ./<file>
<LjL> misael: perhaps you could find a proper package instead of the .bin, though?
<hazard> OH, WAIT, no I'm just stupid,
<Perseid> hazard: You mean me? chainloader not chainloader +1?
<unix_infidel> uhhh, arent .bin .cue pairs images?
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: okay, next time you reboot it should mount sda1 as /home. however at the moment your sda2 still has all that crap you just copied, so now that we've verified sda1 has your stuff in it we need to remove it from your current /home
<hazard> I was talking to murph
<murph> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda
<murph> mount: can't find /dev/hda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Perseid> ok. heh. :)
<LjL> unix_infidel: yeah, can also be that...
<natic`kubuntu> misael: bin files are images of cds or dvds
<hazard> murph: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$mkdir /tmp/hda && sudo mount /dev/hda3 /tmp/hda
<natic`kubuntu> vlc playes them, if it is an image of a video cd, misael
<unix_infidel> i've never encountered a .bin file that's a executable binary in nix.
<hazard> murph: the 'hda3' there might be 'hda1' or 'hda2' though
<murph> hazard: right
<LjL> unix_infidel: i assure you there are quite a few
<murph> no its 3
<BluesKaj> natic`kubuntu, compiz-freedesktop-kde
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: i think i have a talent to remove files lying around somewhere, should be no hassle
<hazard> oh ok
<unix_infidel> actually, i take that back.
<hazard> did you actually have the /tmp/hda at the end?
<natic`kubuntu> BluesKaj: i'll try
<LjL> unix_infidel: at least judging from the number of time the "how do i run a .bin" question is asked
<hazard> so it tries to mount it in the right place?
<LjL> (and no, they don't usually mean a CD image)
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: problem is you are logged into that user at the moment and are using your existing /home files.
<unix_infidel> LjL: i've never seen any except for a few choice programs....
<natic`kubuntu> there is no such thing
<BluesKaj> natic`kubuntu, it's in adept
<natic`kubuntu> not in synaptic?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<LjL> unix_infidel: some games, some video card drivers, and generally quite a few proprietary programs.
<BluesKaj> din't check
<hazard> murph?
<LjL> the .bin's are more often than not installers
<murph> mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /tmp/hda busy
<unix_infidel> LjL: yea, i've only dealt with the last of the three you mentioned.
<hazard> murph: type 'mount' and see what it says
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: I think your easiest way is going to be to cd to /home, and sudo rm -rf *, then reboot. After you rm everything in your /home things will likely get a little wierd, so you may have to issue sudo reboot from the konsole you are in.
<BluesKaj> natic`kubuntu, yup try synaptic
<hazard> if there's something mounted to /tmp/hda then its mounted already
<natic`kubuntu> BluesKaj: it is neither in synaptic nor in adept
<natic`kubuntu> how else? they use the same repos
<hazard> (though I don't kknow if it would have done so rw, it might be readonly)
<natic`kubuntu> kay, then tell me how do i install gnome?
<murph> hazard: it's not mounted
<hazard> what's telling you that?
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: i know it sounds not like linux, but isn't rebooting safer here?
<goodthing> just asking
<BluesKaj> sorry to hear that , natic`kubuntu, maybe I have a few more repos than most :)
<murph> shall i print it here? its like 10 lines
<natic`kubuntu> gimme them :) i want to run that xgl thing
<natic`kubuntu> using edgy
<hazard> people don't like that.
<alexicon> dhcp will not work with my wifi, anyone else have this problem
<murph> but is not on the list..
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: yes, I think you should reboot after you remove the files.
<natic`kubuntu> alexicon: hat router?
<hazard> what list?
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: after, ok, not before
<alexicon> route is a linksys, connecting on a vaio sz
<BluesKaj> well, it needs to be edited ..there are some dupes , i think , but I'll pastebin it if ya like
<alexicon> it works in suse and in windows fine
<Cheza-chan> alexicon im having a similar problem though im not sure its dhcp causing my prob
<murph> mount
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: right, if you do it before you'll be removing everything you just copied, as sda1 will be on /home
<natic`kubuntu> linksys should work fine with everything (=
<alexicon> the card is all configured and recognised
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: I mean - if you do it after. hehe
<alexicon> i can see networks
<alexicon> but not connect to anything
<alexicon> i dont get an ip
<natic`kubuntu> hmmm
<natic`kubuntu> wifi is always... a little bitchy
<Cheza-chan> yes it is. lol
<alexicon> ive had great luck with wifi until edgy
<alexicon> it worked fine for me in dapper and in all the other distros ive tried on my laptop
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: what i can't get is why the installation did not put the files there, as i asked it to so
<natic`kubuntu> bitchy with linux... for damn windows all works fine
<alexicon> suse is excellent
<natic`kubuntu> yep
<natic`kubuntu> i like suse myself
<natic`kubuntu> :
<alexicon> too bad their package management sucks which is why i want to use kubuntu
<natic`kubuntu> ever tried smart?
<Cheza-chan> i dont get why my computer all of a sudden thinks my wifi card is a wired card. it shows up on ifconfig and not iwconfig
<natic`kubuntu> this yum thing is crap
<alexicon> yeah i didnt have much luck with it
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: I dunno. if you defined sda1 as /home it SHOULD have done just what you wanted. I do it that way all the time.
<alexicon> the repositories are crap is the problem
<hazard> I don't like GUIs, I usually break them anyway.
<alexicon> i like all the little libs that deb has
<natic`kubuntu> i must admit, smart is still much slower then adept or synaptic
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: so, rm, reboot, should be all good.
<natic`kubuntu> ist it because of the deb packages?
<alexicon> apt4rpm didnt work well for me
<natic`kubuntu> i got smart up and running
<alexicon> i need stuff like libnet-irc-ruby, libao-ruby blahblah
<natic`kubuntu> but it is too slooooooooooow
<alexicon> lots of development stuff
<alexicon> its easy to find on kubuntu
<alexicon> i cant be arsed with rpms
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: ok, let's try, i have a spare computer next to me so be aware i can come back here ;)
<alexicon> its so last century :P
<natic`kubuntu> yeah, kubuntu gives you the repos
<tijoe> alexicon: I have KNetworkManager on mine and it recognises my cards. Don't know if that'll help you
<alexicon> my card is recognised already
<alexicon> and configured
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: thanks for help, doing command in a few
<bgsteffens> what is the console command for rename file?
<alexicon> i just cant connect :/
<alexicon> bgsteffens: mv
<bgsteffens> ty
<alexicon> you move it to a new filename
<robotgeek> bgsteffens: strange, but true :)
<alexicon> np
<BluesKaj> natic`kubuntu, PM !
<natic`kubuntu> BluesKaj: won't work...
<murph> hazard: thanks i have it mounted now
<natic`kubuntu> try a querry
<hazard> welcome
<hazard> murph: is it read-write?
<natic`kubuntu> but BluesKaj! i want compiz, not beryl
<hazard> I don't remember what the default is if you don't specifiy it to be rw or ro
<BluesKaj> that's where it is
<murph> well i just wim'd the xorg.conf
<murph> vim'd
<hazard> and it saved?
<murph> yup
<hazard> guess it was rw then
<murph> now to reboot, cross your fingers
<hazard> (or its lying)
<alexicon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hazard> goodluck
<murph> thanks:)
<alexicon> this is what happens when dhcp tries to connect  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37842/
* NamShub is taking the plunge on his desktop...
<NamShub> (965 upgraded, 30 newly installed, 3 to remove and 7 not upgraded.)
<alexicon> someone was tyring to tell me yesterday that you HAVE to reboot in order to change what wifi network you are on
<lbb_> does anyone know the unhide command in grub, there is nobody on #grub
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: seems it went well, /media/home/ seems to contain more files than /home/username though
<hazard> well, that was stupid, of all the things I've tried to get SDL to build, trying the unstable source wasn't one of them.
<goodthing> */media/home/username
<natic`kubuntu> alexicon: what does ifstatus eth1 says?
<natic`kubuntu> are you sure, you called your wlan "eth1"?
<goodthing> 8 files less
<natic`kubuntu> alexicon: gimme the output of the "sudo ifstatus eth1"
<Cheza-chan> hmm the plot thickens it seems that wlan0 doesnt even have a hwaddress set
<natic`kubuntu> alexicon: into pastebin, of course... i am out for a cigarette, be right back
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: anything i should do now?
<lbb_> does anyone know how to unhide a partition using a kubuntu live-cd?
<lbb_> I only know how to do it in grub (that's how I hid it in the first place)
<lbb_> but that doesn't work
<alexicon> natic`kubuntu: i dont have ifstatus
<alexicon> do you know what packages it is from?
<lbb_> can anyone read this? I'm new to irc...
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: it shouldn't. Actually there shouldn't be a /media/home. heh
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: well, there is
<coreymon77> hey guys
<LeeJunFan> goodthing: I guess, there is on mine after all.
<coreymon77> ive managed to convert 2 people in the past 4 days!
<BluesKaj> hey coreymon77
<murph> :D
<natic`kubuntu> theres no ifstatus on edgy?
<lbb_> coreymon: DRM??
<natic`kubuntu> coreymon77: convert?
<coreymon77> to linux
<natic`kubuntu> wow
<natic`kubuntu> why?
<alexicon> natic`kubuntu: dunno, i just dont seem to have it
<alexicon> and adept just crashed lol
<natic`kubuntu> me too
<LeeJunFan> coreymon77: what was their main reasons for their willingness to go linux?
<natic`kubuntu> suse has ifstatus
<natic`kubuntu> very useful
<alexicon> yeah
<alexicon> i see a package for ifstat
<coreymon77> me giving them cds
<coreymon77> and our doxe computers at school being crap
<natic`kubuntu> but why do they use it?
<natic`kubuntu> why use linux anyway?
<Chani> I'm about to attempt a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy, but I'm a little concerned about the changes apt wants to make. it's saying it'll remove things like kubuntu-desktop and linux-kernel-headers. should I be worried?
<natic`kubuntu> Chani: no risk, no fun
<alexicon> why use linux? cos youre sick of viruses, worms, adware and spyware and a bloat os that runs too slow
<alexicon> ^^
<Chani> I've done a backup, of course, but I'd prefer it if I didn't have to use it.
<lbb_> coreymon77 People seem very willing to convert if you tell them BG will decide if you can open your files soon
<natic`kubuntu> alexicon: my windows runs without viruses, spywares and equal stuff
<natic`kubuntu> alexicon: u have to know how to use windows
<LeeJunFan> BS
<alexicon> true natic`kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> yeah, keep it offline.
<alexicon> but most people dont really know how
<alexicon> lol LeeJunFan
<natic`kubuntu> and i am online with it :
<alexicon> and for the people who dont know how, linux ubuntu is perfect for htem
<alexicon> apart from this bloody wifi hassle
<Perseid> I have never had a virus on XP in 5 years.
<natic`kubuntu> aw, ubuntu is not convincing to me
<alexicon> me either really
<alexicon> ive installed it for loads of people tho
<alexicon> and its been ok
<alexicon> but on the laptop its hassle
<natic`kubuntu> RIGHT
<alexicon> i cant believe suse is working better than it
<natic`kubuntu> <-- dell laptop
<natic`kubuntu> suse was the only one who worked with my laptop out of the box
<alexicon> used to have quite a lot of faith in *ubuntu
<alexicon> must have done at least 5-6 installs over the summer, but edgy has been too buggy
<natic`kubuntu> but my suse installation is pretty slow...
<alexicon> way too buggy...
<LeeJunFan> there's your problem, dell uses the cheapest chipset crap they can get their hands on at any given moment, likely chipsets that have no linux support.
<alexicon> dell is pretty bog standard
<natic`kubuntu> aaaaw
<alexicon> its been fine for linux really
<natic`kubuntu> therefore, i have an insurance against stupidity for 3 years
<alexicon> so many people have dell its likely to be more supported, or at least easier to find support for
<LeeJunFan> broadcom chipsets and the such are not quality.
<Chani> is there anyone here that has experience with apt-get?
<natic`kubuntu> i can take a cup of coffee and split it over my laptop, and i'll get a new one a week later
<natic`kubuntu> delivered to my place
<lbb_> chani: a litle...
<alexicon> but this is rather irrelevant
<LeeJunFan> My company bought 6 dell inspirons some time back, 5 of them didn't last long enough to get the coffee hot enough to spill on them.
<Chani> lbb_: see my earlier question
<alexicon> ive used linux since 2001, and gentoo for most of that time, i switched to *ubuntu cos its supposed to be less of a headache :P
<alexicon> anyone know whats up with these wifi connections?
<natic`kubuntu> nope
<alexicon> mrrrrr
<natic`kubuntu> i did a few more installation during this summer
<natic`kubuntu> 10-20
<natic`kubuntu> of suse...
<natic`kubuntu> and sometimes it worked, and sometimes it did not
<alexicon> did about 5-6 of kubuntu dapper that all went as planned
<LeeJunFan> alexicon: what chipset is your wifi?
<natic`kubuntu> sometimes it worked with knetwork manager, sometimes only over ifup
<Chani> alexicon: heh, I switched 'cause I didn't have time to maintain gentoo. I'd forgotten about the dist-upgrade nightmare
<alexicon> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<alexicon> yeah Chani heh
<LeeJunFan> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alexicon> dist-upgrade, i dont bother, i just do a fresh install
<alexicon> yeah LeeJunFan ive read that all bloody day
<alexicon> and it doesnt have anything useful
<natic`kubuntu> goddammit, why did not anybody tell me, that the gnome installation requieres some action?
<alexicon> my card works
<alexicon> i just cant connect
<jontec> can anyone tell me why my sound doesn't work? The controls built in to my laptop work fine... it mutes and raises and lowers the volume of my sound, but I don't get any sound T_T I am on a amd64 Gateway MX6446 running kubuntu edgy
<Chani> it'd be nice if there was someone to talk to about this stuff.
<alexicon> chani heres the place :P
<Chani> alexicon: apparently not
<natic`kubuntu> jontec: i had this problem, because my pcm was turned off for any reason
<LeeJunFan> alexicon: crap, I don't know about that chipset. I do madwifi atheros all the time.
<natic`kubuntu> is there any mini-pci card out there, able to manage wifi AND bluetooth?
<alexicon> its ok LeeJunFan its nowt to do with the chipset tho. i cant get an ip is the problem
<Chani> alexicon: one person has "a litle" experience with apt-get. nobody answered my dist-upgrade question
<Cheza-chan> does someone know why edgy isnt assigning a hwaddress to wlan0?
<Admiral_Chicago> so i ran sudo -s or some silly command like that, now anything sudo gives me an error
<LeeJunFan> alexicon: but iwconfig shows you the info for the card?
<Admiral_Chicago> any ideas?
<alexicon> yep LeeJunFan
<alexicon> shows everything
<natic`kubuntu> "some silly command"
<alexicon> even the key
<jontec> natic'kubuntu: it's not that :D in kmix everything's turned all the way up... T_T
<natic`kubuntu> hm
<jontec> natic`kubuntu: it's not that :D in kmix everything's turned all the way up... T_T
<natic`kubuntu> i don't know
<robotgeek> jontec: try changing keyboard layout , edgy or dapper?
<alexicon> says im on the essid, but wont gimme an ip
<LeeJunFan> alexicon: dhclient [device]  won't get you an IP via dhcp?
<alexicon> !dist-upgrade >> Chani
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade > - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> natic`kubuntu: well it saw something like sudo -s
<alexicon> nope LeeJunFan it fails
<drkm> I just installed KDevelop but it didn't seem to make any short cuts on my program menu??
<jontec> robotgeek: how will that help? edgy... I just upgraded... but it didn't work before on dapper
<alexicon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37842/ LeeJunFan
<natic`kubuntu> why are you using sudo -s?
<Admiral_Chicago> can't remember it off the top of my head
<alexicon> thats what i get with dhclient
<natic`kubuntu> stop it... :P
<alexicon> !dist-update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexicon> stupid
<LjL> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<LeeJunFan> alexicon: crp, gotta run. if you're on later while I'm on I'll see if I can help you out.
<jontec> alexicon: dist-upgrade isn't a package :D
<alexicon> cheers LeeJunFan
* Chani decides to repeat the question
<robotgeek> jontec: oh sorry, i misunderstood.
<alexicon> its not my issue jontec its someone else
<Chani> I'm about to attempt a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy, but I'm a little concerned about the changes apt wants to make. it's saying it'll remove things like kubuntu-desktop and linux-kernel-headers. should I be worried?
<lbb_> drkm: do you know how to do it manually?
<robotgeek> jontec: your sound doesn't work? or what exactly is the issue?
<alexicon> no chani its no worry
<natic`kubuntu> Chani: it should work fine
<alexicon> its safe
<Chani> ok
<natic`kubuntu> hey, folks...
<natic`kubuntu> i start the adept manager
<natic`kubuntu> search for "gnome"
<natic`kubuntu> install gnome
<jontec> robotgeek: kubuntu resopnds to my laptop's integrated sound buttons fine, but the sound just doesn't work. I was trying to play a .ogg and I got no sound. It has never worked... it didn't work on dapper
<natic`kubuntu> with all other things it requires
<natic`kubuntu> and now? should it work after ctrl-alt-backspace?
<jontec> robotgeek: I have sound turned all the way up in kmix and sound turned all the way up with my notebook buttons
<alexicon> yeah natic`kubuntu you gotta choose it from the menu
<alexicon> as you are logging in
<natic`kubuntu> great
<alexicon> :)
<natic`kubuntu> never got this far with suse :
<alexicon> lol
<natic`kubuntu> GODDAMMIT
<drkm> llb: I can run it by running KDevelop from 'Run'.. but I installed the multi-programming-language one.. wasn't sure if that was all in the 1 program, or it installed multiple programs?
<natic`kubuntu> i need to adjust my keyboard layout...
<robotgeek> jontec: hmm, interesting. is the correct channel/device selected in kmix preferences
<natic`kubuntu> i cant make brackets for smileys
<alexicon> same natic`kubuntu heh ive got a jap kb, and in english i dont have winslash or pipe
<natic`kubuntu> i used to have
<alexicon> cant remember where i stored the map
<natic`kubuntu> then i had to reconfigure x
<natic`kubuntu> and now...
<natic`kubuntu> stupid installation guide... asking me if i want to use a 102 key-keyboard or something else
<natic`kubuntu> do they expect me to count the keys?!
<natic`kubuntu> -.-
<notech> heaven forbid it offer choices
<lbb_> drmk i don't know kdevelop, but once you run it you should see if it supports more than one language
<jontec> robotgeek: you mean as in master channel and pcm? I tried switching them.... (I only have pcm and master) but no change
<Chani> jontec: are you in the group that has permission to use the sound card?
<LjL> natic`kubuntu, you could just have press Enter at the default (which happened to be the previous setting that you had in xorg.conf)
<LjL> aka "audio"
<natic`kubuntu> i did
<crimsun_> jontec: which sound card?
<jontec> Chani: it's listed in my user.... if I wasn't in the group... then it'd have an x over the kmix icon, correct?
<sedat> how can I set default view as "detailed list view" permanently in konquerer
<jontec> crimsun_: I have no idea... I'd have to log onto windows to find out I think
<alexicon> mmm ThePub
<robotgeek> jontec: lspci -v
<crimsun_> jontec: asoundconf list
<robotgeek> heh, better :)
<ThePub> tasty and cold-filtered :)
<lbb_> sedat: isn't it in the prefs?
<alexicon> heh
<notech> jontec: lscpi -vv | grep -i audio
<sedat> lbb_: when I canged it
<notech> i've seen where asoundconf didn't list it, or correctly
<sedat> it changes back again
<crimsun_> notech: that's the entire point.
<sedat> lbb_: what do you mean by prefs
<crimsun_> notech: if it doesn't return anything, we know something additional
<lbb_> sedat: prefferences
<natic`kubuntu> so
<jontec> notech, crimsun_, robotgeek: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
<natic`kubuntu> i'll try gnome now...
<notech> k, just thought it might be nice to see what it actually was first :)
<natic`kubuntu> brb
<crimsun_> jontec: lsmod |grep ^snd_atiixp
<sedat> lbb_: where is preferences
<jontec> crimsun_: I got nothing back from that.... was I supposed to?
<natic`kubuntu> kay thats my gnome
<natic`kubuntu> neato
<crimsun_> jontec: what was returned from ``asoundconf list''?
<natic`kubuntu> some mac fetish
<Perseid> in grub what's the difference between root and rootnoverify?
<jontec> crimsun_: SB
<natic`kubuntu> xgl, i am coming
<crimsun_> jontec: and the output from amixer?
<crimsun_> jontec: use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sedat> lbb_: where can I change preferences
<lbb_> sedat: sorry its called settings ->configure konqueror
<jontec> crimsun_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37848/
<sedat> lbb_: I couldn't find such a settings in there,
<crimsun_> jontec: cat /proc/asound/modules
<jontec> crimsun_:  0 snd_hda_intel
<alexicon> LOL i like how firefox is described as "lightweight" still
<crimsun_> jontec: ah, you need to try alsa-driver-1.0.14rc1
<jontec> crimsun_: hehe... that's weird that it even said intel... I have an amd64
<jontec> crimsun_:how?
<lbb_> sedat: try configure view profiles
<crimsun_> jontec: download alsa-driver from www.alsa-project.org
<goodthing> LeeJunFan: i have reverted /media/home to /media/sda1 again, but i do not get why /home/username gives me less files than /media/sda1
<natic`kubuntu> eeeeeeeeeeeeew
<goodthing> that's weird
<natic`kubuntu> my firefox icon is so ugly
<natic`kubuntu> some globe...
<natic`kubuntu> eeeeeeeeeeeeew
<natic`kubuntu> howto change it into the orange cute fox?
<sedat> lbb_: thanks I just realized that
<lbb_> natic: rightclick it and go to configure
<jontec> crimsun_: the development release?
<crimsun_> jontec: yes.
<jontec> crimsun_: so what's this do?
<crimsun_> jontec: you need to install build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) next
<crimsun_> jontec: you need newer drivers.
<jontec> okay... is "linux-headers-$(uname -r) next" a command? where do I run it? anywhere?
<crimsun_> use adept/aptitude/apt-get to install `build-essential' and `linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<lbb_> anyone know how to unhide a partition, it is hidden by hide(hd0,1) in grub, but unhide(hd0,1) gives me "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"
<matthew> Is the guy who was named townyc here?
<matthew> I was helping him w/ his xorg.conf
<bgsteffens> anybody know anything about zlib?
* matthew is looking for townyc
<matthew> lbb_, maybe try show
<goodthing> anyone knows if perpendicular hard disks are a problem under linux?
<matthew> goodthing, no problem
<matthew> goodthing, it is transparent to the operating system
<lbb_> matthew: bash: show: command not found
<sedat> lbb_: how can I set my profile as default profile :)
<matthew> lbb_, I wasn't sure, just try some synonyms of that
<goodthing> matthew: hmm, ok, but my system does not boot with it when i put two other disk in it so there must be some bug
<matthew> goodthing, hmmm, that doesn't make sense, because perpendicular refers to the orientation of magnetic particles
<goodthing> bad thing is that i have no third spare sata disk lying around to test that
<matthew> magnetically charged particles, at least
<jontec> crimsun_: but I don't understand what I do with this .tar.gz file that I'm downloading?
<jontec> .tar.bz2*
<crimsun_> jontec: do you have those packages installed yet?
<matthew> goodthing, I should think it's just a coincidence
<goodthing> matthew: i know, but it also does not makes sense that the /dev/sda and /dev/sdc are getting switched when i put three disks in my system
<jontec> crimsun_: no, I am downloading the file... (I have dial-up so I have to do one at a time)
<lbb_> sedat I dont know actually
<matthew> goodthing, hmmm, I really have no idea...sorry
<bgsteffens> is there something like the ms-dos batch file for linux?
<crimsun_> jontec: you have to compile newer drivers yourself, which is the process through which I'm talking yoe
<alexicon> bash script bgsteffens
<crimsun_> you
<bgsteffens> ty
<matthew> bgsteffens, bash
<matthew> just so you know...lol
<hazard> goodthing: your bios might actually be detecting the drives in a diffrent order when you have more of them, giving the order to linux (since it will see the drives in the order the bios does to assign letters anyway)
<alexicon> anyone have tips for installing the nvidia-glx drivers??
<hazard> sell your soul?
<alexicon> heh
<hazard> I've *HEARD* its easier than getting GL support on an ATI card, but beyond that not really.
<coreymon77> guys
<hazard> (I know i've gotten it to work once or twice)
<coreymon77> my frend sis trying ot instyall kubuntu
<coreymon77> and he needs to resize his partition
<jontec> crimsun_: it's gonna be 4MB download for the build-essential package... that's gonna be about 15-20 minutes T_T
<bgsteffens> matthew: how do i name a bash script and then how do i run it?
<matthew> coreymon77, I can help
<coreymon77> how should he do it
<alexicon> "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable". always fails for me
<alexicon> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<alexicon> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<alexicon> but it says its installed
<coreymon77> hes using qtparted to resiize the ntfs partition
<alexicon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<goodthing> hazard: so... me thinking loud: there is no way to get three disks to work for me
<matthew> bgsteffens, I think you put this in the first line : #!bash
<hazard> bgsteffens: have you written the script already
<matthew> bgsteffens, not sure though
<hazard> ?
<murchadh_bhaba> bgsteffens, nano ~/myfirstscript
<matthew> coreymon77, I can help you if you'd like
<coreymon77> but we dont knwo how much to leave off for linux
<alexicon> bgsteffens: name it anything just run it iwth ./bashscriptname
<matthew> coreymon77, are you dual-booting?
<hazard> goodthing: I know for a fact you can get more than 3 drives working ( have machines with as many as 14 harddrives which all work fine)
<alexicon> make sure you have the permission right
<bgsteffens> alexicon ok thanks
<alexicon> chmod +x bashscript
<alexicon> so you can execute it
<natic`kubuntu> oka
<natic`kubuntu> okay
<murchadh_bhaba> Type echo "hello bgsteffens!"
<natic`kubuntu> i got xgl up and running
<hazard> bgsteffens: do what alexicon says
<natic`kubuntu> and now? how do i get this cool cube effects?
<alexicon> really natic`kubuntu!
<matthew> coreymon77, do you have Windows XP on another partition?
<alexicon> beryl natic`kubuntu
<goodthing> hazard: i dunno, i am just guessing here
<coreymon77> he does
<natic`kubuntu> compiz
<alexicon> howd you get it working natic`kubuntu are you using nvidia?
<hazard> goodthing: what's your hardware setup?
<natic`kubuntu> yep, nvidia
<matthew> coreymon77, How big is the hard drive?
<alexicon> mrrr
<murchadh_bhaba> bgsteffens, ctrl^o, enter, ctrl^x
<coreymon77> 250
<coreymon77> gigs
<alexicon> your nvidia-glx just worked natic`kubuntu?
<natic`kubuntu> don't remember...
<alexicon> :P
<matthew> coreymon77, Why not just split it in half? Don't forget to make a swap partition!
<natic`kubuntu> i guess, i had to use this alternative thing
<murchadh_bhaba> bgsteffens, chmod +x ~/myfirstscript
<alexicon> what alternative thing?
<natic`kubuntu> but now, on xgl, my fonts are so small ^
<murchadh_bhaba> bgsteffens, ~/myfirstscript
<bgsteffens> hazard: got it :) .. 'nano b'... #!/bin/bash \n echo hi ... chmod +x b ... ./b
<alexicon> ~/ will only work if the script is in your home dir
<natic`kubuntu> i can hardly see something
<coreymon77> how bigshould the swap be
<alexicon> 512-1gb
<hazard> my experience has indicated that mesa pretty transparently came in when needed, I dunno if it'd to the window server if the card couldn't on its own
<alexicon> or more if uyou want coreymon77
<alexicon> i use 1gb
<natic`kubuntu> there are nvidia-glx, alexicon and something alternative, don't remember
<alexicon> alternative? tell meeeee :P
<natic`kubuntu> i've never seen my swap partition in use -.-
<alexicon> ive got nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-glx and kernel restricted modules
<hazard> there's the nvidia binary drivers, and then some open source ones
<hazard> there's also the ati ones, and the old mamed ati open souce drivers.
<alexicon> swap goes to use when you dont use a program for a while
<alexicon> it switches out of proper memory onto harddisk
<hazard> either way, the ati drivers for linux suck (from what I've heard)
<natic`kubuntu> i am running an xgl session right now...
<natic`kubuntu> but how do i use the cuuuube?!
<natic`kubuntu> :)
<alexicon> whenever an app lags when you havent used it a while its cos of swap
<goodthing> hazard: motherboard: asus a8n sli deluxe with a nforce 4 chip (SATA-II), one seagate barracuda 750GB (just bought and put on the first SATA port of motherboard), two maxtor diamondmax plus 10 300GB (second and third port). The system only boots with two connectors in use, three is a problem.
<alexicon> natic`kubuntu: did you add a repo to get nvidia working???
<alexicon> apart from uni/multiverse that is
<natic`kubuntu> nope, alexicon
<alexicon> hrm
<hazard> goodthing: that board has an onboard RAID controller (I'd think), you're sure it isn't trying to autoconfigure the towo 300s into a mirror 300 or stripe 600?
<alexicon> i dont get why it doesnt work for me
<natic`kubuntu> hm
<natic`kubuntu> how the hack do i use this cube effect?
<natic`kubuntu> whats the shortcut?
<hazard> goodthing: and which drive is it PRESENTLY booting off of (if any?), also it may be interesting to see what the bios thinks it should be booting from.
<murchadh_bhaba> natic`kubuntu, Can you see the red beryl icon in the system tray?
<coreymon77> okay
<alexicon> how can i be sure if the nvidia-kernel is running???
<hazard> On my machine with 14 drives, its sometimes vauge as to which drive what bios thinkgs should be booting the system
<alexicon> natic`kubuntu: do a uname -a for me plz
<goodthing> hazard: correct, it has raid, but that is on the four red SATA connectors, not the black one. So i guess that would be no. (also, raid is disabled in BIOS)
<natic`kubuntu> Linux Jenny 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<alexicon> same as me then
<alexicon> nrrr
* alexicon shakes fist
<coreymon77> okay guys
<alexicon> okay coreymon77
<coreymon77> now he has his dirve and his swap
<natic`kubuntu> i don't know what a beryl is, murchadh_bhaba
<natic`kubuntu> english is not my native languagepack :P
<alexicon> beryl is a fancy compiz
<hazard> goodthing: does linux have SATA be /dev/hd* or /dev/sd*?
<goodthing> hazard: currently booting from the new drive, but that only works if i disconnect one of the maxtors
<coreymon77> now
<matthew> coreymon77, did that answer all your questions
<matthew> ?
<coreymon77> nope
<alexicon> compiz is just transparency stuff? beryl does the cube?
<alexicon> i think thats it
<coreymon77> now for installing
<alexicon> but not sure
<goodthing> hazard: the
<goodthing> oops
<hazard> goodthing: what does the system post screen say?
<natic`kubuntu> kay... i don't see no tray icons anywhere... there is only the sound thing, the konversation thing, and the log out thing
<hazard> (when all the drives are connected?)
<murchadh_bhaba> natic`kubuntu, I had to install beryl and emerald to get the spinny cube thingy, beryl loads, does it's thing. Radeon 9250!
<goodthing> hazard: the BIOS detects the disks in order i connect them afaik
<natic`kubuntu> okay
<natic`kubuntu> enough for today then
<natic`kubuntu> i'll go to sleep
<coreymon77> matthew:
<coreymon77> for partitioning
<natic`kubuntu> its about 3 am in germany right now
<coreymon77> how should he do it
<coreymon77> manually
<hazard> well, that makes sense I guess, and the bios is set to boot from the first one?
<coreymon77> in the installer
<natic`kubuntu> see ya
<alexicon> night natic`kubuntu
<hazard> wait, did you say it would startup with two of them, or only the 750 alone?
<matthew> coreymon77, so, you're set for partitions?
<coreymon77> i dont know
<coreymon77> matthew: i already have kubuntu installed and done
<goodthing> hazard: there is no POST message, sometimes it comes with an usb error though
<coreymon77> this is for my friend'
<matthew> coreymon77, ok, ok, He should resize the NTFS partition
<hazard> lol, USB for comic releif
<coreymon77> matthew: hes already done resizing, now we are using the installer
<hazard> so if all 3 drives are connected, it does nothing?
<matthew> coreymon77, then with the remaining space, make a 1 gig swap partition and partition the rest to be ext3
<coreymon77> weve done that
<coreymon77> we did that all in qtparted
<hazard> Just nothing? (which is diffrent from what I was thinking was going on)
<coreymon77> matthew: now we are in the installer
<matthew> coreymon77, so...ok...do need help w/ anything? (I'm so lost)
<matthew> coreymon77, ok...what's the problem?
<coreymon77> and we are in the manual partition tables window in the kubuntu installer
<matthew> coreymon77, you need to select "manually edit partition scheme" or something like that
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> and now on that window
<hazard> because, if that's the case goodthing, then its a hardware conflict of some bizzare kind relating to the sata controller and the driver (likely similar to what happens with IDE when you have two drives with the same ID)
<matthew> I would leave it as it is, if you have the partitions the way he wants them...
<coreymon77> heres what it says
<tomlins> anyone help me with Amarok ? It will play all media, CDs etc but not streaming audio :(
<matthew> coreymon77, ok
<matthew> coreymon77, ok, I'll go to the private chat area now...
<goodthing> hazard: depends on which of the maxtors is at third sata connector, if i put the old disk with dapper on second SATA connector and the other maxtor on third SATA connector, edgy stalls at: "Waiting for root file system..."
<goodthing> hazard: if i go the other way around, and swith the connectors of the two maxtors i get some weird error which i made a screenshot of
<goodthing> (need to find it now...)
<hazard> o.O
<hazard> That brings back memories....
<goodthing> hazard: http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/7773/1000990fj6.jpg
<goodthing> sorry about the quality, it's a bad camera, one trillion mili movement and all is streched
<hazard> those are the USB errors?
<tomlins> anyone help me with Amarok ? It will play all media, CDs etc but not streaming audio :(
<hazard> They look pretty tpyical, I get all kinds of werid USB errors, and my system is fine.
<hazard> but it never gets past there?
<goodthing> hazard: nope, it just sits there but only with the disk exactly attached like that
<hazard> goodthing: here's a crazy idea, what if you leave the 750 connected to the FIRST sata connector, then connected the two 300s to the RAID controller, and set it up to have them be standalone drives (it should let you do that)
<goodthing> hazard: nope the other USB error is at the boot immediately but only returns rarely, i am forced to boot into an OS without a USB-keyboard to get around that error when that happens
<goodthing> hazard: that is an error i already had on windows 1.5 years ago though
<hazard> I have no idea what linux would do though
<goodthing> hazard: me neiter, but there is data on those disks i cannot loose
<hazard> anyway, I've gotta go get ready for a final, goodluck! (keep in mind its probably something bizzare and conflict-like, and so so simple)
<goodthing> thanks for help hazard :)
<hazard> oh, and lucky you for having 2x300G + one of those new 750s.
<hazard> soz I couldn't be more helpful, later
<Dark> makes me cry when I think of my 20gb hdd on laptop :(
<goodthing> np, been helpfull to me
<lbb_> tomlins: have you installed mp3 codecs?
<mariano> hey guys, I am having trouble getting sound out of flash player. can someone help me, it is the last thing that I need to fully abandon windows
<kristopher> Who would name a release anything resembling the hurd
<crimsun_> mariano: use one of the backports
<ubuntu> hey
<mariano> what do I install, it says that flash player is already installed
<crimsun_> mariano: lsb_release -r
<lbb_> hi ubuntu
<crimsun_> mariano: more than likely you need to enable -backports for whatever release you're using
<mariano> 6.10
<mariano> is what I get
<crimsun_> right, you need edgy-backports
<crimsun_> !backports |mariano
<ubotu> mariano: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<mariano> thanks
<kristopher> anyways, thanks to whoever recommended EasyTAG yesterday
<jontec> crimsun_: okay, it's done, so just run that command?
<crimsun_> jontec: which command?
<kristopher> although it has a mind of its own which i blame on gtk, it works well.
<ubuntu> hey people , any one see me ??
<murchadh_bhaba> Ubugtu, oh yeah.
<jontec> crimsun_: "linux-headers-$(uname -r) next"
<jontec> crimsun_: replace uname with my username?
<crimsun_> jontec: no.
<crimsun_> jontec: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<lbb_> ununtu: what's the problem?
<ubuntu> thank you
<jontec> crimsun_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37854/
<crimsun_> jontec: good, now download alsa-driver-1.0.14rc1
<ubuntu> man how many people are here ............
<crimsun_> jontec: I'm off for dinner and will return in 2 hours
<ForgeAus> hey all
<mariano> I did the whole backport thing and still no sound for flash player 9
<jontec> crimsun_: and do what? before you leave?
<ForgeAus> I'm running Kubuntu from within VM ware and I have an issue with the powermanagement
<ForgeAus> (I can't seem to shrink the screen :( )
<DaSkreech> Dink: Heya
<tomlins> anyone know possibly why my Amarok will play streaming audio but I cant here it ? It plays other media just fine
<ForgeAus> does SIGSEGV mean anyting to you guys?
<mariano> I've tried three different browsers and nothing. I just get the picture with no sound
<crimsun_> jontec: extract the tarball, use ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-cards=hda-intel --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build --with-debug=detect && make && sudo make install-modules
<DaSkreech> tomlins: Did you install extracodecs?
<jontec> crimsun_: and that's it?
<jontec> crimsun_: sorry for holding you up
<tomlins> nope
<tomlins> just what ever was downloaded with Kubunty
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: 297
<crimsun_> jontec: reboot afterward.
<tomlins> kubuntu excuse me
<DaSkreech> tomlins: install mp3 support
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > tomlins
<lbb_> tomlins: search for automatix, it will install all yo need
<tomlins> great !
<tomlins> thanks !
<lbb_> anyone know how to unhide a partition, it is hidden by hide(hd0,1) in grub, but unhide(hd0,1) gives me "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"
<mariano> any idea as to how I can get sound on media flash player
<LjL> !automatix | lbb_, tomlins
<ubotu> lbb_, tomlins: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tomlins> hmmm, ok
<jontec> crimsun_:thanks. and have a good dinner :D
<coreymon77> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tomlins> so, can anyone play streaming audio ok with Amarok ?
<lbb_> ubotu: what is WorksForMe?
<ubuntu> hello people , why is it that when i try to install kubuntu en my cpu it installs fine , but , when i do restart to start from the hard drive it gives me this message grub loading and then  ,error 105 ,
<DaSkreech> tomlins: Install mp3 support
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | tomlins
<ubotu> tomlins: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> lbb_: look just above.
<tomlins> yep. checking those out now :)
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> ??
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Read that last link
<ubuntu> thank you
<nibi> Hi
<lbb_> LjL: I'm a bit confused about !WorksForme, also are you a bot too?
<LjL> lbb_: no
<lbb_> nini: Hi
<LjL> lbb_: !worksforme is a bot factoid, just like !automatix. it's something that you can ask the bot about. and that's been done --
<LjL> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<LjL> see?
<nibi> i am having problems installing/uninstalling stuff, maybe there's something wrong with my package manager
<lbb_> LjL: why did a tab just open explaining ubotu?
<nibi> totally new to kubuntu
<lbb_> nibi: what's happening?
<nibi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1904375#post1904375
<LjL> lbb_: because you asked "ubotu: what is WorksForMe?", not realizing, i suppose, that being just a bot, it can't really answer plain-english queries.
<LjL> i suppose you got the "your request got forwarded", too.
<lbb_> LjL, yeah, what does it mean
<LjL> lbb_: it means you're involuntarily submitted a request for adding a factoid. when Ubotu sees something like "ubotu, <x> is <y>", it takes it as you're trying to instruct it on something.
<LjL> maybe actually reading that page that i had it send to you would help understanding how that works ;)
<lbb_> LjL, sorry, will read befory I ask any further...
<tomlins> hey great, I inserted an mp3 CD which forced Amarok to ask if I wanted to install mp3 codecs, which I did, and now I can play streaming audio ! Super !
<spitwise> !ubotu
<LjL> lbb_: that's probably a good idea, not least because ubotu can be quite a nice source of information if you know how to use it.
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tomlins> my next question is where do i get the libvisual stuff from ?
<nibi> can anyone please help me out? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320849
<lbb_> nibi: I'm not a bot, nor do i mind if you private me, but I cannot answer you there since i am not registered yet.
<nibi> ok np
<nibi> i just tried installing compiz a few days back
<nibi> using adept manager
<nibi> but it didn't complete successfully
<nibi> gave me the following error message:
<nibi> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<nibi> now it lists compiz as installed, eventhough it isn't
<lbb_> do you know what the message before that was?
<nibi> that was the only message
<nibi> i used the gui
<orville> has anyone gotten the trackpad to work on a macbook pro?
<lbb_> in the gui there is a possibility to see the shell messages
<fannagoganna> hi, anyone know how to repair an orphaned LVM setup?
<DaSkreech> I cna't format a partiton
<ben_> hi
<ben_> hi
<ben_> hi
<ben_> hi
<ben_> hi
<DaSkreech> the mkfs command is telling me a bad argument was passed to the superblock
<ben_> hi
<nibi> hi
<ben_> hi
<DaSkreech> nibi: Where did you install compiz from?
<nibi> i just searched it on adept manager
<mariano> no luck
<mariano> still no sound after logging out
<[Relic] > Is there any way to get mozilla or firefox to cooperate with yahoo?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Know anything about mkfs.ext3 ?
<DaSkreech> hi goes goodthing
<goodthing> DaSkreech: bussy with my new disk, still not made my system to adopt the damn thing
<[Relic] > certain things like email attachements and any multi player games don
<lbb_> mariano: I have had my flash sound working on and off, but I don't know exactly what happened...
<[Relic] > 't work on yahoo with firefox or mozilla
<jerp> what's flash sound?
<wes-> i am trying to mount an NTFS partition so that a standard user can access it (this is on the live cd). when i do "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/windows", and try to open it in konqueror it says not enough permission
<goodthing> got a new error message while booting though: http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/5826/1000991ql4.jpg
<wes-> how can i do a mount command, that will give a non superuser full access?
<goodthing> that message is with one of the maxtor disks on SATA3 port
<lbb_> jerp: the sound in flashplayer ( for example for youtube)
<jerp> libb, you're further along than I if you have a flash movie playing from YouTube regardless of sound.
<murchadh_bhaba> wes try sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media
<wes-> when i add "uid=1000" to the end of that mount command...it prints some help message...doesn't take the command
<goodthing> hmm, not true what i say, it is with one specific maxtor on 3 and one specific on 2
<wes-> any idea where my syntax is wrong?
<murchadh_bhaba> wes try sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/windows
<wes-> murchadh_bhaba: ok thanks, i know you suggested that earlier - my system crashed before i tried it
<wes-> so i had to take a hardware detour for a few hours :)
<lbb_> jerp: I used automatix, but that is controversial due to stabilityproblems
<murchadh_bhaba> wes-, Try it again before I go....
* murchadh_bhaba loves hardware detours!
<jerp> libb, yes, I have used Automatix before
<wes-> murchadh_bhaba: worked man, thanks!
<ubuntu> well people thank you so much
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Welcome
<lbb_> jerp: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jerp> I just thought I'd try an operating system that wouldn't break and didn't install it
<mariano> lbb, were you able to solve the issue
<jerp> lbb, nope
<murchadh_bhaba> wes-, Great stuff!
<mariano> the flash player sound issue?
<lbb_> mariano: no, as I said, I don't know what I did when it started working..
<Jucato> DaSkreech: sorry, dunno anything about that
<wes-> does anyone know what the password for the 'ubuntu' user is on the live cd?
<wes-> or how i could set it?
<LjL> wes-: should be blank
<jerp> lbb, is that a flashplayer install guide or something?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<mariano> well, looks like it is back to windows for a while
<DaSkreech> Wouldn't happen o knowwhat a GPT signature is inside of a partition table?
<DaSkreech> mariano: What's up?
<mariano> no flash player sound
<mariano> this is my first time trying kubuntu
<lbb_> jerp: I don't understand you
<mariano> no sound for flash player though
<DaSkreech> Which flash player did you install?
<jerp> I spent all day trying to get gnash to work and gave up (I'm severly newb)
<mariano> been trying to fix it the whole weekend
<mariano> 9
<mariano> flahs player 9
<wes-> anyone know the command to change your current users password?
<jerp> lbb, nevermind, I thought you were enticing me or something or is it that ol' paranoia bug again?
<lbb_> wes: you need to know you current one
<excitatory> wes-: passwd
<mariano> I found this post with a solution, but i'm freeked out it might screw up my sound
<mariano> this is the first distribution that reads my sound card
<lbb_> mariano: whats the link?
<wes-> sudo passwd user newpassword ?
<goodthing> $ sudo passwd username
<excitatory> no need for sudo
<goodthing> aha
<excitatory> if it's just the users password
<mariano> http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<goodthing> ah, didn't realized that
<excitatory> mariano: the flash9 player is easy.. you download it, then mv it into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<mariano> I did
<mariano> I have the flash player installed
<excitatory> for konq, just rescan
<mariano> I get the video playback
<mariano> but there is no sound on the playback
<lbb_> mariano: thx!
<mariano> lbb did it work?
<mariano> for you?
<excitatory> mariano: chances are your sound card is teh suck.. or in other words, old and doesn't have hardware mixing..and thus you'll have to rely on software mixing or spend the 12 bucks on a modern sound card.
<jerp> mariano, I've got an amd64 so it probably won't work anyways huh?
<mariano> my sound card is a m-audio mobile pre
<mariano> it is quite up to date
<excitatory> hrm
<excitatory> yea.. laptops are a beast i am unfamiliar with.
<mariano> i'm not sure amd64. I read something about there being other solutions for the 64bit platform
<mariano> I think mplayer might do it
<mariano> thats what i've read thus far
<mariano> not sure though
<lbb_> mariano: don't know, I cannot boot into my OS atm
<lbb_> anyone know how to unhide a partition, it is hidden by hide(hd0,1) in grub, but unhide(hd0,1) gives me "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"
<mariano> ok, i'm going to try this link's remedy
<mariano> i'll let you guys know if it works within a few minues
<jerp> when I use the gnash plugin I can see the fiel start as if a lighter shade of grey on the viewing area happens, but ends before it starts.
<tomlins> if I download libvisual for Amarok, where do I place/install it ?
<_kuja_> why not install the libvisual package?
<tomlins> i am a linux noob, how to do that ?
<excitatory> tomlins: your package manager is your friend
<tomlins> ah
<excitatory> tomlins: adept or apt-get
<tomlins> apt-get libvisual ?
<ForgeAus> I'm a linux noobie 2... how do I change my screen res without getting the power manager crashing from withing VMware?
<_kuja_> *apt-get install libvisual
<excitatory> tomlins: sudo apt-get install libvisual-0.4-0  or just search adept
<tomlins> i give that a try, thanks :)
<excitatory> _kuja_: careful, 'libvisual' is not a package
<_kuja_> indeed
<_kuja_> libvisual-0.4.0, libvisual-0.4.0-plugins
<jerp> forge, look in the control center
<mariano> nothing
<mariano> damn flash
<mariano> player
<mariano> I dont want to go back to windows
<mariano> ahhh, ok I have to figure this out
<jerp> forge, if you're in Kubuntu .... open system settings
<tomlins> k, i tried 'sudo apt-get install libvisual-0.4-0' and it said libvisual-0.4-0 is already the newest version.
<jerp> forge, Hardware/Display
<excitatory> tomlins: then it's already installed.
<tomlins> seems like it, but when i try visualization in Amarok it says no plugin installed
<eilker> linux cant see hda6 which is ext3 , i just created it in xp via partition magic
<_kuja_> install libvisual-0.4-plugins
<excitatory> yep
<ForgeAus> tried that jerp
<tomlins> k
<eilker> what can i do ? what is it releated with ?
<_kuja_> eilker, if it really exists, parted will agree with you. sudo parted /dev/hda print
<ForgeAus> jerp the system settings display applet must be dependant on the power manager somehow... (or at least use it)
<tomlins> ok, that did something
<tomlins> i restart Amarok and see if it made any difference
<_kuja_> kay
<eilker> _kuja_: it is processing
<eilker> _kuja_: does it take time  ?
<mariano> tomlins let me know if you are successful with the vizualization
<mariano> I am having the same problem
<tomlins> SUCCESS !
<_kuja_> eilker ... never takes time when I do it ... then again, my system is rather fast
<eilker> _kuja_: it says hda is in use
<tomlins> great, thanks peeps !
<mariano> tomlins
<mariano> what did you do
<eilker> _kuja_: i have qtparted
<_kuja_> eilker, did it print out the partition table?
<tomlins>  sudo apt-get install libvisual-0.4-plugins
<tomlins> then restarted Amarok
<eilker> _kuja_: no it didnt
<ForgeAus> whats sudo btw? just curious
<eilker> _kuja_: now qtparted works
<_kuja_> eilker, qtparted is a frontend to libparted. parted is the cli version ... if you had copied and pasted the command I gave into a terminal it should have printed out he partition table. If it didn't, something may be astray.
<_kuja_> tomlins, that's great :)
<tomlins> yep :)
<tomlins> verycool indeed
<eilker> _kuja_: qtparted shows it, but when i say df -h , i cant see it.
<Cygnus-X> hi, i need some help
<Cygnus-X> i have this error using adept  "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<mariano> nice
<mariano> that worked
<ForgeAus> Whats a linux distro based on rpm's with gnome? (which I figure is pretty much opposite from KDE-based Debian like Kubuntu
<mariano> it was that parted part that worked eh?
<_kuja_> eilker, why not just reformat the partition, if nothing's on it. Could save you some trouble.
<mariano> man flash is driving me crazy
<eilker> _kuja_: how can i ? i even cant see it...
<eilker> _kuja_: ohh ok :)
<_kuja_> can you see it now?
<eilker> _kuja_: no
<excitatory> ForgeAus: why you would want rpm is beyond me, but Fedora Core and OpenSuSE come to mind.. mandriva also..
<eilker> _kuja_: but i can format it with qtparted
<Cygnus-X> some help?
<eilker> _kuja_: right ?
<_kuja_> eilker: right
<yamathan> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<_kuja_> eilker: I would do it from a live cd if I were you though
<yamathan> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ForgeAus> yeah mandriva sounds like something I could try
<_kuja_> eilker: it's best to do it when no partitions on the disk are mounted.
<ForgeAus> (I'm just getting used to linux to begin with
<yamathan> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<yamathan> Don't you just love automatic answers?
<ForgeAus> about all I know about *nix in general is it uses ls instead of dir command to display directories! (lol and even then some have a dir)
<_kuja_> The bot isn't quite an all knowing google, but is very nice indeed :)
<eilker> _kuja_: could u look at my fstab ? because i write it manually...?
<_kuja_> eilker: sure
<excitatory> ForgeAus: well, what's wrong with *ubuntu?
<_kuja_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cygnus-X> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<excitatory> Cygnus-X: argh.. please don't paste flood.. anyway, did you at least try it again?  restart adept, then try it.
<eilker> _kuja_: here it is, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37859/ , the problem : i cant see hda6 when i type "df -h"
<jerp> forgeAus, this forum entry says to manually change xorg stuff.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<_kuja_> eilker: looks fine to me
<eilker> _kuja_: ahaa, it is not mounted...??
<eilker> _kuja_: i didnt mount it
<_kuja_> sudo mount /media/hda6
<excitatory> ForgeAus: seriously, you don't want an rpm-based distro.. it will only drive you insane
<eilker> _kuja_: sudo mount /dev/hda6 /media/hda6    ??
<ForgeAus> exitatory, Linux in general drives me insane :) but its ok
<_kuja_> If it's in your fstab, you don't have to type the whole thing in
<ForgeAus> I want to test both sides of the  fence before making a choice, still I think I like Kubuntu sofar
<ForgeAus> just a few thigns I can't do with it yet
<_kuja_> you only have to type sudo mount <device OR sudo mount <mountpoint>
<excitatory> ForgeAus: like what, maybe we can help?
<_kuja_> ForgeAus: sanity is overrated anyway
<excitatory> ForgeAus: (it's funny.. i can barely be on windows for a few minutes without getting worked up)
<eilker> _kuja_: mount: there is no mopunt point /media/hda6
<eilker> _kuja_: mount: there is no *mount point /media/hda6
<_kuja_> eilker: sudo mkdir /media/hda6
<flaccid> nice
<yamathan> Argh!
<excitatory> Avast!
<eilker> _kuja_: i see it in konqueror media:/hda6/lost+found
<yamathan> Is there any pancea to switching themes?
<yamathan> Do I really have to do it component-by-component?  D:
<eilker> !lost+found
<ubotu> lost+found is where !fsck places any files it gleans from a corrupt filesystem.  These are files which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
* _kuja_ is back
<_kuja_> eilker: is it working now?
<excitatory> yamathan: no, you can find complete themes.. but if you were to do it piece by piece, it's only like 4 or 5 pieces
<eilker> _kuja_: yes :)
<yamathan> That's true, but I'm a total newb.  ;s
<_kuja_> I thought so, it's just empty. Up to you to fill it up :)
* yamathan can't keep track.
<eilker> _kuja_: thanx, let me reboot, may be it has speed problem, to access and see other medias..
* eilker firstly won against grub error tonight :D nightmare finished :D
<dettoaltrimenti> what is the kde equivalent of gksudo?
<eilker> kdesu
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks
<eilker> np
<dettoaltrimenti> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<ForgeAus> excit worked up about what? I guess I'm used to windows
<ForgeAus> coming from Dos -> windows background
<ForgeAus> but I'd like to fiddle more with OSX and Linux distros
<dettoaltrimenti> what is the name of the program that saves whatever is running when you log out, then opens it when you log back in? session manager?
<_kuja_> k-menu -> save session
<notech> excit?
<notech> oh, abbreviated nick
<ForgeAus> notech it was a username abbreviation
<ForgeAus> lol yeah
<ForgeAus> also the problem I'm having is probably caused somehow by VMware
<dettoaltrimenti> I don't see save session.... is it 'lock session'?
<ForgeAus> its just messing up the display applet in the system settings
<ForgeAus> it causes a power management crash
<yamathan> Wait a minute ...
<yamathan> Kubuntu doesn't support .kth files, does it?
* yamathan got something from kde-look and is confused why there aren't more files.  :P
<Chani> hmm, that sounds familiar
<_kuja_> dettoaltrimenti ... it's in my kmenu, so that's odd
<Chani> yamathan: kde-look has some sort of distro-agnostic thingy maybe?
<yamathan> I THOUGHT they would, but NO.  :P
<dettoaltrimenti> maybe I'm missing the package? does it have a name I can search for in adept? _kuja_
<yamathan> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26392
<_kuja_> dettoaltrimenti, I'll check
<dettoaltrimenti> thank you
<eilker> _kuja_: yes it works, now i wanna mount to /mnt/extra  , " sudo mount /media/hda6 /mnt/extra "  or " sudo mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/extra " ?
<_kuja_> eilker, just change it in your fstab, umount it, and then remount it
<_kuja_> don't forget to create the /mnt/extra folder
<eilker> i have it
<_kuja_> dettoaltrimenti, I'm not positive, but it might be this package:
<_kuja_> ksmserver - session manager for KDE
<phobiac> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eilker> 1* sudo umount /media/hda6  2* /dev/hda6 /mnt/extra ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1  3* sudo mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/extra " ?  is it ok ?
<eilker> 2* will be done in fstab
<dettoaltrimenti> _kuja_ tried uninstalling and reinstalling- is there a way I can launch the session manager from a terminal?
<Chani> damnit, of course he leaves as soon as I get the theme installed
<_kuja_> dettoaltrimenti, I'll check a couple of things. It should show up in the kmenu, *should*
<_kuja_> chani: that's life
<phobiac> chani: issues with a theme?
<Chani> phobiac: someone else had issues. I just downloaded, extracted and clicked the .kth file and it worked
<phobiac> Oh
<eilker> _kuja_: am i ok? 1* sudo umount /media/hda6            2* /dev/hda6 /mnt/extra ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1               3* sudo mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/extra " ?  is it ok ?
<_kuja_> dettoaltrimenti: try checking the session manager section in kcontrol, I'm not sure if it shows up in systemsettings or not (thus another example of my frustration with systemsettings)
<Chani> oh, the theme manager is something that doesn't show up in systemsettings
<_kuja_> eilker: should be okay
<Chani> I really hope someone finds a way to make kcontrol less of a mess in kde4
<_kuja_> Chani: another great example
<DaSkreech> When is the gif copyright up?
<_kuja_> Chani: I find kcontrol okay ... ever since that little filter box showed up ... or was that there all along? I don't remember
<_kuja_> DaSkreech: I thought it was a patent, wasn't it?
<DaSkreech> Right that thing :)
<mariano> man,  still no luck with this flash
<mariano> anyone else in here had this issue before
<eilker> _kuja_: done:) thanx again
<_kuja_> eilker: You're welcome.
<DaSkreech> mariano: Check the forums
<mariano> I have
<mariano> did the manual install and nothing
<jessie> hello all
<_kuja_> hello
<phobiac> mariano: What's the issue with flash you're having?
<mariano> no sound
<mariano> I get the video but no sound comes out
<jessie> hey anybody know what a good program is to make flash videos?
<matthew> mariano, look around in /etc/firefox for firefoxrc
<matthew> change "auto" or whatever is listed for "aoss"
<msak007> hey everybody
<matthew> mariano, you may need to do a "sudo apt-get install alsa-oss"
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: 11th Aug 2006 :)
<phobiac> mariano: Hmm, only similar bug I get is that flash movie will just stop working for me. Games will lose their sound too.
<mariano> let me try the also oss
<mariano> maybe that will work
<matthew> mariano, hope so
<Chani> I thought the gif patents had already expired
<DaSkreech> Chani: Yeah I just realised
<mariano> mathew, will I need to logout
<DaSkreech>  how come no one told me :(
<matthew> mariano, no
<_kuja_> DaSkreech, good news :)
<matthew> mariano, only restart firefox
<Chani> mariano: flash with no dound? ff or konq?
<matthew> mariano, I'm assuming you're using firefox
<DaSkreech> Yeah now if people would get off thier butts and use teh PNG animation extension we could kill gifs
<mariano> yes
<Chani> there's a specific setting I always needed for konq
<mariano> firefox 2.0
<matthew> mariano, cool, this should/might work
<mariano> nope did not work
<Chani> I've no idea how to make FF use artsd for sound
<jessie> hey anybody know what a good program is to make flash videos?
<_kuja_> DaSkreech ... which extensions would those be?
<matthew> mariano, try "alsa"
<Chani> I wonder if 'artsdsp firefox' would work
* Chani loks up
<Chani> oss? wha? tghat's deprecated, afaik
<jester> can somebody help me?
<_kuja_> Chani: not likely, firefox is likely a shell script, in which case you'd have to alter the shell script to open the binary with artsdsp, likely near the last line of said script.
<_kuja_> At least, that's the case with Opera
<matthew> alsa-oss
<_kuja_> jester: Probably
<Chani> evil.
<matthew> Chani, do you have a solution?
<mariano> no sound
<mariano> still
<jester> i need a good program to make flash videos/games
<Chani> I had a game that ran from a script that could be wrapped with artsdsp, sorta, sometimes... it was weird
<matthew> mariano, try logging out and back in again.
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: The mozilla corp realized that MNG's sucked and decided to incorperate an optional extension to PNG's that would, if the browser supported it, show animation if not then it would show the fist frame of animation statically
<Admiral_Chicago> jojay: windows blows at hardware support
<mariano> ok
<_kuja_> Oh yes, MNG, that thing that never took off
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<matthew> Admiral_Chicago, I haven't found that to be true at all.
<DaSkreech> I'm not talking about MNG though I'm talking about an extension to PNG
<Chani> matthew: nope. I don't use FF any more. but if mariano is using kde, might it be artsd hogging hte soundcard? wouldn't you need to get FF to use artsd?
<jester> _kuja_ i need a good program to make flash videos/games
<matthew> Chani, I don't really know. I'm just saying what worked for me.
<Chani> k
<_kuja_> I've no idea if one exists or not jester. I thought that was a proprietary Adobe/macromedia thing.
<jester> dang. ill just have to try using wine
<mariano> nope, no sound
<Chani> mariano: what options does FF have for sound? do you see anything that mentions arts?
<Admiral_Chicago> matthew: jojay has laptop. Windows didn't detect his wireless OR ethernet port
<_kuja_> systemsettings -> sound system -> hardware, try changing the audio device to alsa?
<matthew> mariano, try switching back to "aoss" and logging in and out.
<mariano> chani where can I check those options
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu detected it
<matthew> Admiral_Chicago, oh, ok. I've never really played w/ lappys
* matthew is poor
* Admiral_Chicago is in college
<Admiral_Chicago> by default i'm broke
<matthew> lol, one more reason to use linux
<eilker> can i mount my laptops'(xp+suse box) dvd writer to my pc (xp-kubuntu box) . pc and laptop behind a same dsl router. is it possible ?
<Chani> mariano: umm... FF must have a settings option somewhere in its menu. I haven't used it in a while
<Admiral_Chicago> yea free...
<matthew> Admiral_Chicago, yup
<jester> banshee won't run. i click the icon for it and it tries to open it, but it doesn't. in terminal it just sits there after "banshee"
<jester> any help
<matthew> mariano, I cannot help you anymore. sorry.
<matthew> no more knowledge available from me. lol
<eilker> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Chani> mariano: whatever it was that matthew was suggesting you set to oss, does that have an arts option?
<matthew> Chani, it's an etc, he can set it to anything.
<mariano> nop
<mariano> e
<Chani> mariano: ohh.
<matthew> etc == editable text file
<Chani> I'm used to going through guis these days :)
<matthew> Chani, lol, me too...always good to know what goes on under the hood, though.
<mariano> well, i'm switching to alsa under the sound system and logging out
<mariano> maybe that will do
<jester> banshee won't run. i click the icon for it and it tries to open it, but it doesn't. in terminal it just sits there after "banshee"
<jester> any help
<mariano> if not, my but is going to have to move back to windows for a while
<matthew> mariano, hpe so.
<Chani> matthew: true.
<mariano> brb
<matthew> jester, try killall banshee
<matthew> then try to open it again
<Chani> mariano: if you're not too attached to FF, why not try the flash website in knoq?
<Chani> *konq
<_kuja_> Hm, it shouldn't have required him to log out at all, oh well, too late to tell mariano that now.
<Chani> argh. my mum is making me shop for my own xmas present
<matthew> _kuja_, yeah, now that I think about it, you're right...my bad
<matthew> Chani, well, that's good, if you can spend a lot of money...hers, of course
<jester> matthew, tried that. it opens the flash screen, but nothing more.
<Chani> I'm starting to wonder exactly what settings he's changing...
<Chani> mariano: if you're not too attached to FF, why not try the flash website in knoq?
<matthew> jester, ok, I'm out of ideas, lol :P
<mariano> try what?
<Chani> matthew: she doesn't really have much money. both of us are getting money from dad. which makes the whole thing seem rather pointless to me
<mariano> knoq?
<matthew> Chani,ah, that sucks...
<Chani> mariano: typo! meant konq
<matthew> konqueror
<mariano> konq wont play sound either
<VR_> is edgy advised in favor of dapper right now?
<DaSkreech> VR_: What do you want in a system?
<matthew> mariano, starting to think this is the plugin...
<VR_> i want it to work
<mariano> well, konq  wont even play the video
<matthew> mariano, are you using flash 9 beta or beta 2?
<mariano> i've never used  konq
<mariano> hm I believe is beta 2
<matthew> hmmm...mine works...
<mariano> how do I install the plugin into konq
<matthew> VR_, what problems are you having?
<mariano> that will be fine
<matthew> mariano, no idea
<matthew> talk to Chani about that
<mariano> I just need to be able to play flash videos in  one way or another
<DaSkreech> VR_: Dapper
<mariano> chani you still in here
<jester> matthew, ill try listen instead
<VR_> matthew: i cant really put my finger on it. dapper feels more stable somehow, but i like, say, amarok more in edgy
<matthew> jester, huh?
<DaSkreech> VR_: are you using it as a Desktop?
<VR_> DaSkreech: yeah
<DaSkreech> VR_: Anything mission critical?
<matthew> jester, you may want to give kaffeine a shot.
<VR_> DaSkreech: nope
<matthew> jester, sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<matthew> if you want
<ForgeAus> whats the difference?
<DaSkreech> VR_: Then edgy :)
<matthew> ForgeAus, between what?
<compilerwriter> Can anyone tell me if it is possible for me to share a device that is on another Winblows machine in my network or am I going to have to ftp from one box to another?
<ForgeAus> dapper vs edgy? it appears the Kubuntu I'm using is edgy
<DaSkreech> I think it's nearly as polished as Dapper and the only gotcha is upstart
<matthew> ForgeAus, one of the major differences is the upstart system
<mariano> Chani hit me up when you're available. Maybe you can hel me set up the flash player on konq
<matthew> a new way of loading linux...it's faster. I think
<DaSkreech> It will be in Feisty
<DaSkreech> as promised :)
<matthew> I thought it was in edgy...
<jester> matthew, i've got kaffeine. i dont really like the begining page, etc.
<matthew> boy, I feel foolish...
<_kuja_> Currently upstart is not a major change ... it's just emulating sysvinit
<matthew> jester, the beginning page?
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: When it is truly upstart will it break sysv?
<matthew> jester, you mean the bean?
<_kuja_> Break? No, replace, yes? I believe.
<jester> matthew, i've got kaffeine. i dont really like the begining page, etc.
<Chani> mariano: give me a few mins... I've done flash with konq lotsa times.
<matthew> jester, what do you mean?
<mariano> thanks man
<jester> the page with "Play VCD, Play Audio CD, etc." if there was a way to change this, i might like it more.
<_kuja_> Also, some people experience a bit of a speedup in the startup time if they edit a certain line in the /etc/init.d/rc file, by changing the concurrency line to concurrency=shell instead of concurrency=none
<_kuja_> I didn't personally see any difference though ...
<matthew> jester, if you open a media file, it will automatically begin playing it.
<matthew> jester, no beginning page...
<matthew> jester, are you saying you don't like having options? lol
<jester> i dont know. just like amorok better.
<_kuja_> I do believe with regards to kaffeine you can turn off the go tab altogether, if you wanted to
<jester> oh, that would be nice
<Chani> mariano: ok, I'm bac
<mariano> ok
<_kuja_> jester, at least you could in dapper, I'm having trouble finding the option in edgy
<mariano> i'm ready
<Chani> mariano: open konq, go to settings -> configure konqueror
<Chani> mariano: scroll down through the stuff on hte left until you find 'plugins'
<mariano> k
<mariano> there
<Chani> click 'scan for new plugins'
<mariano> discard or save
<Chani> oh?
<Chani> discard what?
<mariano> discard changes or save
<Chani> neither!
<Chani> click hte 'plugins' tab just above that button
<mariano> ok
<Chani> now do you see something under 'netscape plugins'?
<mariano> yes
<Chani> the libflashplayer thing, right?
<mariano> yes
<Chani> check hte box for 'use artsdsp...'
<Chani> and then save.
<mariano> it is checked
<mariano> it is already checked
<Chani> now try a flash site again
<mariano> nothing, no video and no sound
<mariano> it just goes black
<Chani> ack :(
<Chani> huh.
<Chani> blackness.. I had that problem when I tried installing hte gpl'd flash plugin as well as the proprietary one
<Chani> but, first, what version of kubuntu are you using?
<mariano> 6.10
<Chani> edgy, right?
<mariano> it is kubuntu 6.10 yea, it has the mint package though
<Chani> I'm in the middle of a dist-upgrade, so if there are bugs in edgy I wouldn't know
<mariano> it suppose to have all the codecs installed
<mariano> oh really?
<mariano> would you suggest I go back to the previous version?
<Chani> I'd suggest going into adept, search for flash; you should find two flash plugins. one gpl and one non-gpl. if the gpl one is installed, remove it
<mariano> I have the non free one
<intelikey>  /etc/rcS.d/S77winkeys: line 8: killall: command not found      hmmmm psutils procutils ???
<Chani> mariano: but do you have only that, or both?
<mariano> just that
<Chani> mariano: I had the issue when I instaled both
<Chani> oh, darn
<Chani> you're sure?
<mariano> yea, there are other flash players installed though
<mariano> gnash
<_kuja_> intelikey, how about /usr/bin/killall?
<Chani> mariano: I'm running out of ideas :(
<compilerwriter> Would someone walk me through a ssh session with one of my other boxes in my home network?
<mariano> ok
<mariano> its cool
<SeanW> Hello Everyone
<mariano> I might have to go back to suse or windows
<mariano> i've been working on this all weekend
<Chani> mariano: I don't *think* the other flash players would interfere...
<mariano> i'm backed up on some work
<mariano> its cool
<Chani> mariano: evil :( flash works for me...
<mariano> maybe i'll try the next release of kubuntu
<intelikey> _kuja_ what supplies that ?
<mariano> lol
<Chani> I hope it doesn't break for me after this dist-upgrade :P
<mariano> yea! well i'm off
<_kuja_> psmisc, I think
<Chani> but there's no mention of flash on the known problems list
<mariano> thanks for your help man
<mariano> :)
<intelikey> k
<SeanW> Does anyone know why windows won't detect errors on my hdd and installs fine when both ubuntu and kubuntu detect errors?
* _kuja_ pulls up the ssh manual
<knapp> Hey guy. I'm trying to do "apt-get build-dep ffmpeg", but when I do I get 'E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_plf_dists_edgy-plf_free_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)'
<knapp> Anyone know what I can do to fix that?
<_kuja_> knapp, that's certainly odd.
<the-erm> Has anyone ever had a problem with a computer not booting from cd, even tho the bios clearly has the cd first in the list?
<compilerwriter> Hiya _kuja_ your pupils is ready to learn
* _kuja_ is a pupil himself, for now ;)
<_kuja_> Teach me oh mighty ssh manual :)
<_kuja_> It'll take me a little while to figure out what I'm doing with it I'm sure
<lupine_85> knapp: apt-get clean?
<knapp> I'll try that
<mariano> konq has picture now, but no sound
<mariano> lol
<mariano> funny
<lupine_85> you'll need to apt-get update afterwards
<mariano> thats a bit of progress
<_kuja_> an apt-get update would help too. I think it said that it was missing the sources file from the repository .. or some such.
<knapp> I did apt-get update
<knapp> before
<knapp> still having that problem, I will try apt-get clean in a sex
<knapp> sec*
<Chani> mariano: weeeird
<Chani> mariano: btw, is this happening with *all* flash stuff from any site?
<mariano> yea
<mariano> google
<mariano> dl.tv
<mariano> all thus far
<SeanW> Does anyone know why windows won't detect errors on my hdd and installs fine when both ubuntu and kubuntu detect errors?
<mariano> well, i'm going to go try to install suse, maybe that will work ok
<mariano> i just hate that eternal bootup
<lupine_85> mariano: what's the "plugin use artsd" set to?
<_kuja_> SeanW: Maybe Windows isn't very smart?
<SeanW> it's almost as if ntfs works fine but ext3 wont work
<ForgeAus> I wish I had have known it was going to be a 23mb file aptget wanted tho lol
<mariano> ah
<mariano> let me see
<ForgeAus> I prolly need to upgrade my distro
<knapp> lupine_85, tried clean still giving the same error. Apt-get update showed some GPG key error.
<SeanW> _kuja_: I'd have to agree with you
<mariano> under konq
<mariano> ?
<mariano> lupine i'm kind of lost
<mike> Where do i find win32,vlc,mplayer etc?
<_kuja_> SeanW: If ext3 won't work, your drive might not be in terribly good shape, who knows. What errors was it giving you?
<mariano> I have that use to pipe plugin sound through arts checked
<_kuja_> SeanW: if ext3 won't work, and ntfs5 will, perhaps you should try reiser, or jfs, or xfs, or ext2?
<SeanW> _kuja_: Installing used to work fine but it jsut stopped working. I used to dual windows and ubuntu but then I had a hal.dll error
<lupine_85> knapp: ok, how about sudo apt-cache gencaches ?
<lupine_85> mariano: and in kde control panel->sound , is artsd enabled?
<SeanW> _kuja_: which do you recommend?
<lupine_85> ("KDE Sound System")
<_kuja_> I personally use xfs.
<lupine_85> I have it enabled with a 1-second turn off
<_kuja_> The others work fine though. Keep in mind that ext2 doesn't use journaling.
<SeanW> _kuja_: I'll have to check that out. I'll have to manually partition then, won't I?
<Chani> SeanW: if your hard drive has issues, maybe you should get a new one before it gets worse?
<_kuja_> SeanW: Yeah
<mariano> let me check
<SeanW> Chani: I would but us poor college kids need food :(
<knapp> lupine_85 nope
<Chani> SeanW: ahh. :( it not under warranty or anything?
<mariano> would arts be enabled if I have checked the  "enable the sound system" box
<mariano> it doesnt say arts
<SeanW> _kuja_: Thanks for the help
<Chani> mariano: yes
<lupine_85> same error message?
<mariano> but that little box is checked
<_kuja_> You could probably pick up a hard drive pretty cheap off of newegg. I think the one I've got is running for about $80
<lupine_85> mariano: yep
<mariano> ok, it is enabled
<knapp> yeah
<lupine_85> is anything else using sound at the same time?
<SeanW> Chani: I don't think it is anymore. This is the third one though..HP keeps sending me the same kind and they keep going bad
<Chani> SeanW: oh dear. umm.. well, it is nearly xmas :)
<lupine_85> if anything uses ALSA, artsd can't take control... in which case, you should (probably) tell konq. to stop using it
<mariano> nope
<lupine_85> knapp: one minute
<mariano> but, i'm  pressing the test sound and I get  no sound
<Chani> mariano: well, that's bad
<mariano> however, I do get sound if I play music on amarok
<mariano> or stuff like thats
<_kuja_> SeanW: do you need a SATA or an IDE drive, I'll see what I can dig up that's cheap
<SeanW> Chani: I'm a music student though so when I get enough money I'll get a mac :) Haha, yeah, christmas it may be but my dad is in between jobs
<mike> w32 in kubuntu?
<SeanW> _kuja_: I believe it's an IDE but I'm not sure
<SeanW> _kuja_: It's an internal 100gig toshiba
<_kuja_> 100gig? Probably an IDE drive.
<lupine_85> knapp: what were you doing before you broke it? ;)
<knapp> :O
<lupine_85> personally, I would remove the PLF repo at this point and try to update again
<knapp> I don't know. I haven't issued a build-dep in awhile
<Chani> mariano: maybe try disabling hte sound system, clicking apply, then enabling it again? iirc that should restart artsd. worth a try
<mariano> true
<mariano> let me try
<mariano> still no sound
<_kuja_> SeanW: how about this one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148095
<SeanW> wow, that is cheap
<RoKFiT> i'm having a problem.  I'm suffering from audio popping and I've installed a new COMPATABLE sound card and the issue persists!
<knapp> lupine_85, I'll give it a shot. If it doesn't work I will have to figure this one out tomorrow. Thank you for the help.
<SeanW> _kuja_: I was saving for a violin but I guess this takes precidence, huh..haha
<SeanW> _kuja_: I forgot to mention im on an hp pavilion notebook, but thanks for the help :) I'll keep looking. I'm going to try to find toshiba's disk tools
<_kuja_> ohhhhhhhh
<_kuja_> You forgot to mention it was a notebook ...
<SeanW> haha, yeah, my bad
<SeanW> makes things a tad more expensive
<SeanW> I have a 250gig external though
<goodthing> DaSkreech: are you there? I now installer dapper and attached the disk afterwards, it behaves differently with on thing worth mentioning: when i put one of the maxtor specific at SATA3 it boots BUT my passwrd to login always fails.(!) When i disconnect that disk, my passwrd is working again.
<DaSkreech> really?
<DaSkreech> How does it fail?
<goodthing> yeah 100%
<goodthing> it says my passwrd is wrong, just that
<goodthing> and when i switch the disk, i have another error
<goodthing> with more output that is
<goodthing> i will upload it
<DaSkreech> Ah Ok
<matthew> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech>  I had someone today who said every time they puti nteh password the computer rebooted
<matthew> !pastebin | goodthing
<ubotu> goodthing: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<matthew> DaSkreech, did that ever get resolved?
<_kuja_> SeanW: It would really help to know if it was UltraATA 100 or ATA-6, here's an UltraATA 100 laptop drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144375
<Chani> SeanW: I strongly suggest you find somewhere to back up your important data :) there must be free webspace around... and usb keys are pretty cheap now
<DaSkreech> matthew: Don't know I had to leave as did londo4
<matthew> DaSkreech, that sucks
<Chani> my friend kept losing stuff 'cause he was working on a damaged hard drive
<matthew> DaSkreech, any progress made?
<SeanW> Chani: Yeah, i have it backed up on my external drive :)
<matthew> Mine too
<DaSkreech> I gave an alternative to login which I hope helped
<goodthing> DaSkreech: http://img322.imageshack.us/img322/2601/1000992nz0.jpg (sorry, is big)
<_kuja_> SeanW: Here's the "equivalent" ATA-6: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144378
<matthew> goodthing, that is about ugly.
<matthew> goodthing, is that the camera or the screen?
<SeanW> _kuja_: Thanks.. I'll bookmark those. I'm looking on hp.com to find out which I have
<goodthing> matthew: i know, it's a bad camera which ghosts very fast when you only move a little, and i needed to be fast because of batteries.
<_kuja_> That was about the cheapest UltraAta-100, but you can probably go cheaper with the ATA-6 drives if you wanted to, down to about $30
<matthew> goodthing, oh, ok...
<Jucato> is there any other way, besides fdisk, to determine what filesystem a partition is formatted in?
<matthew> goodthing, I've had this happen to me as well...can't remember the problem...lol
<intelikey> SeanW will lshw not tell you ?
<goodthing> matthew: i only just noticed it though, i took the picture and continued, but i can take it again if needed
<matthew> Jucato, cfdisk
<_kuja_> Jucato, how about parted? :)
<Chani> Jucato: I prefer cfdisk to fdisk
<Jucato> ok I'll check. thanks! :)
<matthew> goodthing, nope, I don't care...it's readable, but I can't help you with it...sorry
<goodthing> the same config on edgy gives another output http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/7992/1000991xj9.jpg
<SeanW> intelikey: I just run that in windows command prompt?
<matthew> Jucato, it's already installed on your system
<Chani> oh boy. the dist-upgrade is finally installing stuff...
<Jucato> thanks
<bLaZeD> !newsgroup
<ubotu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<intelikey> Jucato fdisk wont tell you the fs type   only what the partition is marked as.   mount will tell the fs type
<intelikey> SeanW sorry.  no i don't think windows has that.
<matthew> Chani, wow, the dist-upgrade worked? lol, mine hosed my computer
<Jucato> well, it's not yet mounted... so...
<_kuja_> goodthing, you know it's a badthing if it's dropping you back to busybox. Like ugly bad.
<SeanW> intelikey: Yeah, I didn't recognize that command
<Chani> matthew: it's still going. hasn't worked *yet*
<goodthing> so it is weird, not to mention that i cannot find the first partition in /media/sda1 after i just have installed the whole system there
<Jucato> hm... cfdisk...
<Chani> 355mb free on the kubuntu partition :(
<Chani> I really need to switch to LVM
<matthew> Chani, good luck...hope you backed up your stuff...If you have to reinstall, I would make a seperate partition for your /home...that way, whenever you install a new ubuntu, all your data is still there...
<intelikey> Jucato again cfdisk only reads the partition info  not the actual fs.
<goodthing> _kuja_: well, it only happens when i use three disks, and one of the three need specific on a SATA connector
<Chani> matthew: I backed up the entire partition to some free space :)
<knapp> Anyone here know how I can add a codec to ffmpeg? For instance when I try to encode it says "Unknown codec aac"
<goodthing> but the passwrd thing is even more weird
<_kuja_> goodthing, did you have any problems like this in dapper?
<goodthing> yeah, this IS dapper
<Chani> matthew: and I have a gentoo partition on this comp, I can boot that if anything goes really wrong
<matthew> Chani...hope it works, lol
<_kuja_> oh, it is, then how about edgy?
<goodthing> i' ve just gone back from edgy
<matthew> Chani, that's good
<_kuja_> Hmm, neither works eh? (sorry, I'm trying to get up to speed, but I still don't know all that has gone awry)
<Chani> goodthing: gone back? why?
<Jucato> intelikey: oh ok... see, my problem is this. I format /dev/hdb8 initially as FAT32 during the installation. then I reformatted it using QtParted to ext3, but when I fdisk'ed it, it still said FAT32. I used mkfs.ext3 on it, and still the same result...
<_kuja_> Chani, there's the good, the bad, and the ugly. I'd say that goodthing's problem is the latter.
<intelikey> Jucato yes that's common.  you can change the partition information if you use cfdisk and just change the type
<goodthing> well, almost the same, the difference are those two URL' s to imageshack in one config(place hard disks) and in the other config edgy just sits and waits on "Waiting for root file system..."
<Chani> ah bugger, I got the perl warning about setting locale failed
<Jucato> intelikey: um.... you're familiar with cfdisk?
<goodthing> Chani: just to test, i was testing anyways
<intelikey> yes
<Chani> and now...
<Jucato> intelikey: ok, I changed the partition type to 83 (Linux). what do I do to make that change stick? (if I choose quit, it doesn't save the changes...)
<intelikey> write
<Chani> dpkg: libgl1-mesa: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you request:
<Chani> this worries me
<Jucato> intelikey: it won't affect the other partitions?
<Chani> mplayer, amarok and neverball all depend on that
<matthew> roflmao @ Chani ....in a nice way
<intelikey> Jucato no only what you change.
<Jucato> ok thanks :)
<_kuja_> Then I wouldn't recommend removing it, chani
<intelikey> np
<robotgeek> how do keybindings work with kubuntu?
<Chani> _kuja_: too late! apt only told me about this as it was removing it!
<goodthing> i guess the only thing i can really do is backup my data from the two maxtors on the new disk, wipe the maxtors and put them in RAID1. It is just to hope that will work out OK
<_kuja_> reinstall it?
<Jucato> intelikey: heh I'm always scared for those kind of stuff (partitioning/formatting)
<Chani> _kuja_: I have to wait for the dist-upgrade to complete
<_kuja_> Chani: Fun
<intelikey> Jucato yes and for good reason
<Jucato> :)
<Chani> ohhh how I miss portage.
<goodthing> btw, anyone wrote down my problem?
<goodthing> i think it problem is the motherbord but who knows
<Jucato> anyway... time for lunch!!! :)
* _kuja_ votes for a midnight snack instead
<shawn_home> abattoir?
<shawn_home> 06:50  abattoir  Linux_Galore: work on kxdocker has stopped, i agree, but that's because stefano is working on XQDocker(for Qt/KDE4) ?
<_kuja_> goodthing, it probably is a motherboard problem, sounds like one anyway
<shawn_home> so where's the code for XQDocker? :)
* abattoir wonders if shawn_home is spying on him...
<shawn_home> cause there's no working docker :(
<abattoir> i just got back
<shawn_home> abattoir: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/kubuntu-2006-09-24.html
<robotgeek> hmm, where is the xmodmap file that kubuntu uses located?
<shawn_home> looking for something and tripped this on google ;)
<abattoir> shawn_home: yes, i remember that clearly :)
<abattoir> no need to refer to the logs
<shawn_home> kxdocker 1.1.4 a i have working on ubuntu/debian, but its badly weird
<shawn_home> im surprised it runs even
<shawn_home> with all the plugins needed
<RoKFiT> hello can anyone help me?  I'm getting audio popping on a freshly installed sound card!
<shawn_home> abattoir: so whats a good macos X docker for ubuntu? that works? :)
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, that's odd, does it do it when you're running the livecd too?
<abattoir> shawn_home: are you running KDE4? :)
<shawn_home> ksmoothdock chokes with compiz/beryl
<dettoaltrimenti> I deleted kdewallet, but Kopete still asks me for the kdewallet password every time I start it- how can I keep this from happening?
<abattoir> shawn_home: i use kxdocker and it works for me
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: yes.
<intelikey> hmmmm oooops i think i just set my hardware clock to local time...
<shawn_home> abattoir: not yet, although i have the svn checked out
<abattoir> shawn_home: hmm, i've heard a lot of kibadock, but i can't try it myself
<shawn_home> kxdocker works but its not configurable easily
<abattoir> (as i don't have beryl running)
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, does it do it with other speakers?
<RoKFiT> i need a fix
<RoKFiT> i'm using headphones, and yes
<shawn_home> i have kibadock packages for ubuntu/deb, but it doesnt have task manager support
<shawn_home> so its lacking
<Chani> dettoaltrimenti: *deleted*?
<_kuja_> What was that other docker I heard of, kooldock?
<Chani> dettoaltrimenti: that sounds bad.
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: yes it does it with other headphones
<shawn_home> kooldock with composite == broken
<Chani> dettoaltrimenti: I believe there was a way to tell kopete not to store passwords in the wallet. just don't remember where
<shawn_home> so let's see: ksmoothdock, kibiadock, kxdocker, cairo-dock (works, but its 0.0.1b), kooldock..
<shawn_home> so far.. nothing stable / usable :(
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, hmmmm, Well, that's just lurvely. I've really no idea though.
<shawn_home> cairo-dock lacks functionality but it works
<goodthing> _kuja_: hmm, maybe just RMA the board, and let the shop take care of it?
<shawn_home> did I miss any? :)
<abattoir> heh
<knapp> Anyone here know how I can add a codec to ffmpeg? For instance when I try to encode it says "Unknown codec aac"
<shawn_home> abattoir: im stuck with none ;/
<abattoir> shawn_home: i compile kxdocker(with all the plugins) from source
<shawn_home> kxdocker 1.1.4a works. but its pissy with configuration in gui
<_kuja_> goodthing: I'm thinking it's the model of the board, not a problem with that specific board.
<shawn_home> abattoir: I have packages build (checkinstall) for the plugins
<shawn_home> built
<shawn_home> have to hack some code to add the missing headers for each one
<abattoir> ok, then i guess you'll have to get used to the gui :(
<shawn_home> it needs a good overhaul anyway, a -dev- package for one thing
<shawn_home> total debianization needed
<_kuja_> shawn_home, if they do choke with compiz/beryl, maybe they werne't designed to work with it?
<intelikey> abattoir blasphemy
<shawn_home> kxdocker has a patch for composite, which helps. but kxdocker doesnt work with xinerama and screens
<abattoir> intelikey: used to 'the' gui, not get used to gui :)
<shawn_home> it seems to only want to be on the wrong screen (#2)
<abattoir> intelikey: meaning, kxdocker's configurator
<intelikey> oh  ok mybad.
<shawn_home> that configurator is.. horrid :(
<intelikey> wheeew !
<shawn_home> whats all this raw object stuff
<intelikey> :)
<ubuntu> Hey all, It's SeanW again
<ubuntu> _kuja_: Hey kuja
<shawn_home> totally unuserfriendly (new word)
<_kuja_> Hi there ubuntu
<ubuntu> _kuja_: I booted with the kubuntu live cd
<_kuja_> or are you saying ubuntu = SeanW?
<ubuntu> _kuja_: it's SeanW, the one.yeah
<_kuja_> okie dokie
<shawn_home> so where's this new code for http://xqde.xiaprojects.com/  xqde?
<shawn_home> i just see a webpage ;)
<goodthing> _kuja_: so RMA will only do me good if i can get another type board which also can come with problems, o boy... and then i bought the disk at a shop who thinks it's normal to send used TFT's back as a replacement when you RMA. Even this board was already RMA' ed and used before i got it :(
<shawn_home> abattoir: I know his english isn't very good :(
<_kuja_> shawn_home, google doesn't want to give an answer :(
<goodthing> used TFT with scratches too
<abattoir> shawn_home: i agree... but his code seems better :P
<shawn_home> neat 'you will noticed by bouncing mail icon when you receive new mails!'
<abattoir> shawn_home: you'll probably see some code when kde4 is getting ready for release
<RoKFiT> is it possible to install a windows codec for amarok?
<ubuntu> _kuja_: I wonder if I can use some student loans for a mackbook pro...haha
<shawn_home> abattoir: his code is ok, the gui isn't nor the XML mess :(
<ubuntu> _kuja_: I'll have to pay it back eventually with interest though
<shawn_home> abattoir: im not sure what he is trying to do :)
<intelikey> !codecs | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_kuja_> goodthing: That's not a very fun situation then. What model is the motherboard? Hmmm, maybe you should see if another distribution will install flawlessly on it. Perhaps something with a newer kernel like FC6
<goodthing> _kuja_: asus a8n sli deluxe with BIOS version 1011
<_kuja_> ubuntu: Student loans are expensive :(
<abattoir> shawn_home: anyways, i've tried most of the docks that i can try, and have found kxdocker to be the best... even though it lacks a lot
<ubuntu> _kuja_: Yessir...I have them
* _kuja_ has an asus a8n sli premium
<shawn_home> abattoir: most of the functionality hides in the dcop plugin
<ubuntu> _kuja_: Well, im going to try to install kubuntu one last time.. wish me luck
<abattoir> shawn_home: well, even the basic animation is not smooth here...
<_kuja_> good luck :)
<abattoir> shawn_home: but still, it serves the purpose, so i use it
<shawn_home> abattoir: whats the *easiest* way to configure kxdocker?
<shawn_home> ie can i do it via cli to add icons to the docker etc?
<shawn_home> if so, i can live with that
<abattoir> shawn_home: i install all plugins, drag and ddrop icons
<abattoir> shawn_home: then modify the xml file by hand and save a backup copy elsewhere
<shawn_home> drag /n drop doesnt seem to work for me
<shawn_home> hrm
<abattoir> it works if i drag entries for the kmenu
<dennister> hi abattoir, long time no see
<dettoaltrimenti> the "save session" option doesn't appear in my k-menu- is there any other way to save the current session, or can I get that link to show up somehow?
<shawn_home> you do not need kxdocker-data / resources ?
<abattoir> hello dennister :)
<shawn_home> abattoir: is there a good howto on configuring that xml file anywhere?
<_kuja_> dettoaltrimenti, can you take a look at what your settings are in kcontrol -> session manager?
<ubuntu> _kuja_: argh.. I can hear the hard drive heads every once in a while
<goodthing> _kuja_:  well, FC does not use debian packages right? Hmm, i have bad reminders of rpm...
<abattoir> dettoaltrimenti: System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager
<dennister> anyone need some help from a noob?
<abattoir> dettoaltrimenti: if you are in dapper System Settings -> KDE Components -> Session Manager
<dettoaltrimenti> yes I see that. I'm on edgy
<abattoir> shawn_home: none that i know of :(
<shawn_home> abattoir: i have kxdocker, kxdocker-configurator, kxdocker-dcop, kxdocker-gdate, kxdocker-taskmanager, kxdocker-thememanager, kxdocker-trayiconlogger, kxdocker-wizard (doesnt work?)
<_kuja_> goodthing: Right, I'm just wondering if it will install without giving you h*** If it does, I'd have you install Feisty Herd 1, which also uses the 2.6.19 kernel :)
<dettoaltrimenti> ah got it. thanks abattoir!
<shawn_home> abattoir: some plugins just work in 1.1.4a?
<shawn_home> which version are you using?
<abattoir> shawn_home: ok, does kxdocker run? what icons do you see?
<shawn_home> 1.1.4a or 0.x?
<shawn_home> it runs, but the gui interface seems bustedish
<abattoir> dettoaltrimenti: no problem
<shawn_home> ie, grayed out l
<goodthing> _kuja_: ahh, i see :)
<shawn_home> abattoir: the effects, wizard button
<abattoir> shawn_home: all the tabs?
<shawn_home> abattoir: the tabs are fine
<abattoir> shawn_home: Rolling Icons are where all your icons go... is that enabled?
<shawn_home> i think so
<shawn_home> you have a good .xml config ? :)
<shawn_home> then i can tinker with that
<shawn_home> or manually add the icons once i know what to do
<abattoir> shawn_home: ok, i'll pastebin it
<shawn_home> merci
<DaSkreech> goodthing: plus i think that fedora has yum now
<shawn_home> abattoir: which version are you using?
* abattoir checks
<shawn_home> perhaps the 1.x.x version isn't finished
<ubuntu> _kuja_: have you heard of anything that partitions the bad sectors together so that I can utilize the good parts of the drive? the drive would be crazy slow though wouldn't it...
<abattoir> shawn_home: 1.1.4a
<shawn_home> ok same
<goodthing> DaSkreech: sounds tasty, well let' s try that, download is already running
<shawn_home> abattoir: you did not compile resources ?
<RoKFiT> will there evere be w32codecs for AMD64?
<shawn_home> seems to duplicate some other files in the other tarballs
<abattoir> shawn_home: i think i did
<DaSkreech> goodthing: Man that would have shot my week
<shawn_home> ok
* _kuja_ is back
<dennister> RoKFiT: why do u think it's needed? i had an amd64 installation, but w32codecs worked fine
<intelikey> ubuntu maybe a quick read on   man badblocks   would be to your advantage
<_kuja_> ubuntu: haven't heard of anything like that
<jebho> how do you boot the liveCD version of kubuntu for macs?
<RoKFiT> well how do i install them?
<dettoaltrimenti> is there an easy way to turn on/off the pointing device on my laptop? for when I do/do not have a mouse
<_kuja_> ubuntu: You might be able to find out which sectors of the disk are bad though ... and if so, avoid partitioning those sectors
<ForgeAus> jeb, interesting question, I have no idea!
<RoKFiT> dennister: i have all repos enabled and i can't find them with adept search
<dennister> RoKFiT: dpkg -i --force-architecture <path>w32codecs
<shawn_home> abattoir: ok, i have kxdocker reinstalled now
<RoKFiT> what path?
<shawn_home> now it might be the .xml config the author bundles it with
<dennister> you have to get it elsewhere than the repos
<shawn_home> i know it doesnt properly find plugins without some changes
<RoKFiT> like where?
<abattoir> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37872/
<abattoir> shawn_home: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37872/
<dennister> i'll do the search...have some ideas, hold on
* shawn_home copies
<intelikey> dettoaltrimenti you could have two xorg.gonf files startx using the one for +pointer the other for -pointer
<abattoir> shawn_home: change instances of /home/user to you user name
<shawn_home> yes
<intelikey> dettoaltrimenti that could even be done automatically via an init script
<_kuja_> ubuntu: I really can't recommend continued use of a bad disk for any longer than you have to though
<intelikey> dettoaltrimenti or interactivly would brobably be easier.
<dettoaltrimenti> intelikey how do you mean
<_kuja_> goodthing, with regards to the board you have, if you do try to rma it, see if you can get an a8n sli premium. Supposedly it has worked out some of the problems with the standard and the deluxe, besides that, it's a nicer board :)
<shawn_home> abattoir: this gets copied to $HOME and /usr/share/apps/kxdocker?
<goodthing> _kuja_: tnx!
<shawn_home> or the system one is just nothing? :)
<abattoir> shawn_home: ~/.kde/share/apps/kxdocker/ and /usr/share/apps/kxdocker
<shawn_home> ok
<shawn_home> thought so
<abattoir> shawn_home: i think it reads the one in the home folder first
<dennister> RoKFiT: http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/dists/dapper/non-free/
<shawn_home> done
* shawn_home looks 
<touchscreen> I'm trying to get my Aspen touchscreen to work with Kubuntu, but my limited driver knowledge of Linux is proving to be challenging. It connects VIA USB, and Aspen's site provides drivers for Mandrake, Fedora, and SUSE, but it isn't so kind as to tell us how to install them, or how to modify them for Ubuntu. Can someone please walk me through this? Thanks.
<dennister> RoKFiT: u still here?
<intelikey> dettoaltrimenti setup one conf with the pointer and the other without   use a symlink to choose which   a quick  read -p "start X with blah" A ;[ "$A" = y ]  && ln -s WITH.conf xorg.conf || ln -s WO.conf xorg.conf       or at least a houndred other ways....
<RoKFiT> dennister: Package:  w32codecs_20060611-0.0ubuntu0unofficial1_amd64.deb
<RoKFiT> is that the right one
<RoKFiT> yest im here please dont leave
<dennister> yes it is
<dettoaltrimenti> does gmail work in konqueror for anyone here? I am always redirected to the html only site- am I missing something?
<RoKFiT> can you explain to me why everything is windows codecs and why linux cannot play them without popping?
<dennister> save it and libdvdcss to a very safe place outside of your linux installation
<intelikey> dettoaltrimenti you should probably make that time out also in case of un-attended boot
<_kuja_> dettoaltrimenti, I think that's a result of google trying to be evil ... check that konqueror is identifying as something else like safari on the gmail site.
<abattoir> dettoaltrimenti: you'll have to change the browser User Agent
* shawn_home starts kxdocker
<RoKFiT> dennister: The file or folder /var/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-0.0ubuntu0unofficial1_amd64.deb does not exist.
<compilerwriter> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<abattoir> dettoaltrimenti: Tools ->Browser Identification
<abattoir> dettoaltrimenti: choose firefox/safari
<dennister> RokFit: you don't need  an amd64 version
<shawn_home> it runs :)
<shawn_home> with lots of X error (BadMatch)
<intelikey> dettoaltrimenti but i'm probably talking over you, aren't i....   sorry i'll hush.
<shawn_home> heh
<RoKFiT> dennister: The file or folder /var/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-0.0ubuntu0unofficial1_i386.deb does not exist.
<bioticpro> Hey yall, anybody here have experience with video playback on TV-out of an nvidia card? I am getting occasional choppy playback on all movies out of svideo
* touchscreen hopes someone knows about touchscreens in here
<dennister> all you have to do is download the 32-bit version, and then install it using the --force-architecture option, ignore any warning messages
<shawn_home> abattoir: im not sure what make float means
<dettoaltrimenti> intelikey hey tried to send you a message but I'm not registered and don't know how.... I need to read a bit about 'symlink' and all that, didn't want to ask you things I could find out on my own. I'll probably ask you more questions about the same problem later ;)
<daft_man> Can someone help me
<shawn_home> some icons appear to stay in dock some others go away if i dont lock them
<daft_man> I just bought a new computer
<daft_man> Move my hd over and boot up linux
<dennister> that --force-architecture option is a godsend for amd64 users
<daft_man> everythin works fine except the networking
<abattoir> shawn_home: where is it? which line?
<RoKFiT> a godsend?
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, rather than go through all this trouble, why not go to http://mplayerhq.hu and download the w32codecs, and put them in the folder /usr/lib/win32. Problem solved?
<shawn_home> abattoir: the menu options :)
<daft_man> i can't connect to my router
<intelikey> dettoaltrimenti /msg nickserv help
<daft_man> what should I do?
<dennister> and I used it for w32 codecs and my printer in so many installations on amd64 systems it's not even funny
<RoKFiT> so i want to launch the installer from a terminal with what options?
<_kuja_> dpkg --install --forcearchitecture <package>
<shawn_home> abattoir: so you can drag icons to the dock and it adds them for you?
<dennister> it's very definitely safe for w32codecs
<dettoaltrimenti> register hello
<dennister> therey's a hypen in --force-architecture
<dettoaltrimenti> ah, ignore that please
<_kuja_> typod
<_kuja_> My fingers have failed me yet again
<abattoir> shawn_home: yes, that's how most of those icons were added
<shawn_home> does it change shape or anything mine just ignores the adds
<touchscreen> Alright.. well I'm going to go check the forums and hope someone knows
<touchscreen> :)
<dennister> they failed me to -->hypen
<daft_man> is there some sort of command I can use to set up my new network card?
<_kuja_> daft_man, is it not picking it up out-of-the-box?
<daft_man> it is picking it up when I typed lspci
<abattoir> shawn_home: when you drag something, do you see it's icon?
<daft_man> I dont want to run the setup disk again
<RoKFiT> dennister: http://pastebin.ca/284673
<daft_man> I just plug the new network card in
<daft_man> lspci detects it
<shawn_home> well i see an icon being dragged to it, but its not appearing in it
<abattoir> shawn_home: when you try to place it over another icon, you should get an 'X'(depending on your cursor theme)
<daft_man> but ping cant
<_kuja_> systemsettings -> network settings -> play with things?
<shawn_home> none..
<abattoir> shawn_home: if you place it in a free area, you should see a little + icon
<RoKFiT> dennister: are you there?
<shawn_home> perhaps I forgot to build a plugin?
<abattoir> shawn_home: no, this is basic KDE
<dennister> yep, u're doing fine aka the pastebin...see that it worked
<RoKFiT> now what do i do?
<shawn_home> let me move the panel to the top
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, after what?
<dennister> you're done, honey, try to play something
<shawn_home> hrm
<shawn_home> its not saving
<shawn_home> runs in.. an term...
<abattoir> shawn_home: yeah, saving is a pain, make sure you make a backup of the .xml after saving
<abattoir> shawn_home: else if you don't have session restore, it loads the older profile
<shawn_home> Grabbing the mouse failed with "AlreadyGrabbed"
<RoKFiT> dennister: the mp3's are still popping
* _kuja_ wonders why beryl and xorg are together using 430MB/RAM
<intelikey> abattoir edgy and fisty still use /etc/rcS.d/*  ?
<dennister> hmmm...what multimedia application r u using?
<RoKFiT> amarok
<abattoir> intelikey: i think so, yes
<dennister> using kubuntu? edgy?
<intelikey> k
<RoKFiT> yes
<flaccid> sounds normal _kuja_
<dennister> that's really odd..."popping" as in crackly noises?
<RoKFiT> yes
<_kuja_> Does it do it with other files? What engine are you using for playback?
<shawn_home> oh well, i'll do it manually
<dennister> ok, that has nothing to do with w32codecs...r u using xine engine?
<dennister> and alsa?
<_kuja_> (by other, I mean non-mp3)
<RoKFiT> yes other files too, xine
<RoKFiT> and alsa, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> I need a non US user for a second
<Admiral_Chicago> volunteers?
<dennister> that's with your sound setup then
<dennister> Admiral_Chicago: canada here
<RoKFiT> i just installed a sound card
<Admiral_Chicago> dennister: http://www.getfirefox.com/
<RoKFiT> what else can i do?
<dylan_> i am attempting to use the "write" command and it keeps telling me it has been turned off
<Admiral_Chicago> what does this URL redirect to?
<dennister> k then it's the sound card RoKFiT
<goodthing> Admiral_Chicago: i am Dutch, is that well enough? :D
<RoKFiT> it did it with onboard too i mean
* _kuja_ can't see why 2 soundcards would have the same problem
<Admiral_Chicago> goodthing: same thing http://www.getfirefox.com/
<RoKFiT> onboard an today this sound card, both crackle
<Admiral_Chicago> what does that redirect you to?
<Admiral_Chicago> the exact URL please
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, does it do it with ogg files too?
<dennister> Admiral_Chicago: i get http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<RoKFiT> and this sound card is alsa supported
<RoKFiT> yes and wav
<goodthing> Admiral_Chicago: it forwards to http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
* _kuja_ digs something up
<dylan_> is there a way to turn write "on"
<Admiral_Chicago> dennister & goodthing: are both your locales set to EN?
<goodthing> Admiral_Chicago: no to NL
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, does it do it with all audio-using applications you use?
<goodthing> Dutch
<dennister> RoKFiT: this is where I have to bow out...don't know anything about setting up sound cards, but it's defintiely not a problem with w32codecs
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: yes
<dennister> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<RoKFiT> if i set to 48000khz do i need to restart for changes to take into effect?
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, shouldn't need to
<RoKFiT> okay then that does not fix it
<Admiral_Chicago> dennister thanks :)
<RoKFiT> is it the kernel?
<_kuja_> Oh, and RoKFiT, if anything has dynamic range compression turned on, turn it off
<dennister> RoKFiT: u should restart the sound server
<dennister> np Admiral_Chicago
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: where would i see that option?
<dennister> but u don't have to restart x or the pc itself...
<Admiral_Chicago> goodthing: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0/linux-i686/
<_kuja_> Xine's configuration has such an option
<Admiral_Chicago> which package would you grab?
<Admiral_Chicago> err release
<RoKFiT> dennister: that still does not fix it
<_kuja_> I doubt this is the problem though RoKFiT, though that can cause popping
<Admiral_Chicago> just nl?
<RoKFiT> what am I to do?  I'm just lost
<shawn_home> seems to be working more
<momal> Looking for a good video editor... tried lives, kino, cinerella but they aren't what im looking for... any suggestions?
<goodthing> Admiral_Chicago: yeah, i don' t see a reson not to
<goodthing> *reason
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, what do your sound system settings in systemsettings look like?
<Admiral_Chicago> goodthing: http://www.mozilla.com
<dennister> like i said RoKFiT; i'm a bit limited because i've never had that problem, so have no experience in fixing audio/popping..kuja will help and i'll but out :)
<Admiral_Chicago> does it direct to nl or to us-en?
<goodthing> to en-US/
* _kuja_ corrects: kuja will TRY to help 
<Admiral_Chicago> okay so the problem is with mozilla not my links
<RoKFiT> one second _kuja_
<dennister> heheheh
<Admiral_Chicago> goodthing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<Admiral_Chicago> i updated that site right now, i wasn't sure if the links to download FX where directing to the right page
<RoKFiT> enable the sound system is checked, network sound is not, skip prevention- run with highest priority is checked, sound buffer is as large as possible
<_kuja_> how about the hardware tab?
<RoKFiT> under hardware, select audio device - autodetect
<RoKFiT> everything else off
<ForgeAus> is there a way to bypass power management when loading the display configuration in system settings?
<ForgeAus> its krashing my kubuntu
<_kuja_> Try playing with some things in there, like changing autodetect to ALSA, and playing with the other settings to see if it fixes the popping. If not, I'm not really sure what else to do.
<ForgeAus> uh how do I do that?
<RoKFiT> i believe i've tried every combination of settings
<goodthing> Admiral_Chicago: i see, well obviously i would start looking for a Dutch version but that is only because i know there are pre-build translations, so i would check on that
<ForgeAus> oh ok not me
<ForgeAus> lol
<_kuja_> saw someone in here a day or two ago who seemed to know quite a bit about alsa though. I forget who that was though.
<goodthing> Admiral_Chicago: but i am a person who tends to scan his own mind from time to time
<Admiral_Chicago> goodthing: well no the problem is FX doesn't take the locales of the user agent and send you to the right build
<goodthing> Admiral_Chicago: neither does konqueror
<RoKFiT> audio does not play with OSS selected
<Admiral_Chicago> therefore, the problem was with the mozilla web page, not with the links on the wiki
<_kuja_> it wouldn't, OSS is not installed
<Admiral_Chicago> no that is a problem with the webpage, not the browser
<RoKFiT> which package do I install for it?
<Admiral_Chicago> the page should read the locale of the user agent, some pages are capable, like AIM does that
<Admiral_Chicago> redirects you to the linux version of AIM by reading your user agent
<goodthing> Admiral_Chicago: hmmm, nothing you can do about it other than mentioning the issue i guess
<RoKFiT> _kuja_?
<compilerwriter> ok Folks I just installed the openssh-server package now what do I do to fire it up?
<_kuja_> well, it might work if you install alsa-oss, but I doubt you can really install the real oss, seeing as it's kernel module level
<Admiral_Chicago> goodthing: nope it's nothing I can change
<RoKFiT> so how does it ever get installed?
<Admiral_Chicago> goodthing: thanks a lot for your help.
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, OSS is the thing that existed before ALSA, it's deprecated and will likely be removed from the kernel someday
<goodthing> Admiral_Chicago: and even if i change the browser identification in konqueror to add my language, it still directs to the US page
<goodthing> n
<RoKFiT> okay
<goodthing> np
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: so what else can i try?
<matthew> compilerwriter, try sshd
<matthew> compilerwriter, although, that might just fire up the ssh client...
<_kuja_> Well, install alsa-oss and try the OSS setting again, be warned though, in my experience OSS was nothing but trouble.
<RoKFiT> i just checked and it was installed, and it didn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> goodthing: yes, because teh mozilla page does not take your locale at all
<RoKFiT> it doesn't even play
<compilerwriter> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<goodthing> Admiral_Chicago: maybe they don' t even know about it?
<dennister> anyone have a hauppauge 150 tuner working with a SA 2000 STB?
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe, I'll fire off an email
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: what will fix this problem, what is the problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> well i have to go study
<enyawix> cool apache log analyzer?
<Admiral_Chicago> !mythtv | dennister
<ubotu> dennister: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Admiral_Chicago> that might help
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta run
<compilerwriter> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<dennister> Admiral_Chicago: thx, but i stay away from #mythtv-users
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, I wish I knew the real root of the problem
<goodthing> have a good one Admiral_Chicago
<dennister> all the people there can do is criticise you for how you ask questions...I've got almost everything 100% perfect without their "help"
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: do you have any ideas what the problem may be?
<RoKFiT> am i running the wrong kernel?
<RoKFiT> should i reinstall?
<intelikey> dettoaltrimenti8
<_kuja_> Perhaps a lousy driver? The configuration seems fine.
<RoKFiT> will it update?
<RoKFiT> should i reinstall it?
<matthew> compilerwriter, no idea...sorry
<_kuja_> No, I'm more curious as to what your onboard sound card, and your newly installed soundcard are
<dennister> RoKFiT: r u thinking of reinstalling the whole linux installation?
<_kuja_> lspci surely knows the answer to that
<RoKFiT> yes, but this happened on fedora core 6
<RoKFiT> onboard is nvidai ck804, sound card is creative sound audigy SE
<RoKFiT> the second is for sure supported by alsa, i even looked it up
<_kuja_> Hm, mine is the nvidia ck804 as well, which uses the snd_intel8x0 driver I believe ...
<RoKFiT> are you on x86_64
<_kuja_> Yes
<dennister> why 2 sound cards? i have 0 problems with the onboard nvidiia ck804
<RoKFiT> because i had problems and read to try a new sound card
<RoKFiT> have*
<RoKFiT> as one of the solutions
<intelikey> dettoaltrimenti8 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37876/plain/    if you are interested...
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, are you on 386/686 or x86_64?
<_kuja_> Doubt it's the issue, but worth a try
<RoKFiT> x86_64
<RoKFiT> i think
<RoKFiT> yeah, x86_64
<intelikey> i think he's too busy reading man pages trying to learn how to do that...  to notice that it's done.    ;/
<RoKFiT> thats the cd I installed
<_kuja_> uname -m will tell you for sure. Oh, okay
<RoKFiT> yeah, x86_64
<_kuja_> Should be fine, I don't see why it would be popping though ... what motherboard do you have?
<RoKFiT> should I be on 685
<_kuja_> if you happen to know, anyway
<RoKFiT> gigabyte ga-m55SLI-S4
<dennister> RoKFiT: it's highly unlikely that that very new mobo or it's onboard sound is at fault
<RoKFiT> i know, everything in windows works fine
<dennister> if you are thinking of doing a new installation, forget 64-bit OS's that's only for windows
<touchscreen> I'm trying to get my Aspen touchscreen to work with Kubuntu, but my limited driver knowledge of Linux is proving to be challenging. It connects VIA USB, and Aspen's site provides drivers for Mandrake, Fedora, and SUSE, but it isn't so kind as to tell us how to install them, or how to modify them for Ubuntu. Can someone please walk me through this? Thanks.
<RoKFiT> dennister: why do you say that?
<RoKFiT> just stick to 32bit?
<intelikey> yeah why ?
<_kuja_> I see one related thread mentioning that board and sound problems on the ubuntuforums, foudn it with google. it has no solution though ... I hate when posts go unanswered.
<dennister> I have an Asus A8n32-SLI, with amd64 x2 3800+, and everything is better and easier with 32-bit linus OS's
* _kuja_ has know problems with x86_64
<intelikey> s/know/no/ ^
<RoKFiT> the kernel?
* _kuja_ only has problems with spelling and grammer
<_kuja_> and it only gets worse with time :O
<dennister> i tried for months to get 64-bit OS's, in both windows and linux, to no avail...this pc is all top-of-line, bought while i was still a windows user and buying into their hype/push for more and more hardware
* _kuja_ closes konversation and opens kopete, if for nothing else, a spellchecker
<RoKFiT> i'd like to know the problem before i switch
<dennister> it can handle vista, but I won't buy vista...I still use windows once in a while to see if hardware works there, then try to duplicate it in linux cause i'm still a linux noob
<dennister> RoKFiT: i don't blame you...that's a good idea
<reave|css> vista scares me....
<RoKFiT> so where do i go with this problem
<compilerwriter> _kuja_ how do I look to see if I have the opehssh daemon going?
<reave|css> I am a privacy and drm freak..
<_kuja_> ps -A | grep ssh
<reave|css> I want Freedoms baby
<_kuja_> maybe?
<intelikey> RoKFiT kernel team.
<matthew> ftw
<RoKFiT> how do i contact them
<dennister> reave|css: i'm with u 100%
<intelikey> start in #kernel
<shawn_home> abattoir: interesting!
<_kuja_> Did I just hear the words drm and privacy in the same sentence? Without the words "lack of" preceding privacy?
<shawn_home> abattoir: you can start an app and then lock it to the panel, then it stores it!
<dennister> i'm here with linux precisely because of windows 'phoning home' and wga notify
<shawn_home> now this is better
<RoKFiT> no one is in the channel
<RoKFiT> in time will a new kernel fix this problem most likely?
<intelikey> start in ##kernel
<matthew> dennister, had an "extra legal" version of windows?
<intelikey> two #
<reave|css> can linux only access fat/fat32 file systems?
<matthew> _kuja_, omg, you did...I heard it too...
<dennister> no, i didn't...have legal copies i bought shrinkwrapped, of xp, xp 64-bit edition, AND xp media center edition...still got locked out with all sorts of false positives
<matthew> reave|css, there is limited support for NTFS
<_kuja_> It can access FAT and NTFS both, as well as a slew of others.
<intelikey> i forget from time to time that not all irc clients are as good at resolving # as bx is.
<matthew> dennister, that sucks...I just got tired of all the restrictions...I'm too poor to buy windows...lol
<RoKFiT> yeah no one is in that channel either
<reave|css> can I install it on an ntfs partition?
<intelikey> the dickens you say.
<RoKFiT> and this is making me depressed
<ForgeAus> grrr how do I get konqueror to save .deb's as files?
<dennister> i'd even reinstalled xp mce so many times cd1 got physically cracked, and i went thru 6 weeks of hell from ms's obvious lies b4 i got a replacement disk...cause I could prove i was legal
<bgsteffens> doesn't anyone know anything about coding with id3lib...?
<_kuja_> reave, install what on an ntfs partition?
<reave|css> kubuntu!
<intelikey> RoKFiT on one server alone  "Users(##kernel:61"
<_kuja_> No
<reave|css> must be fat 32 eh?
<RoKFiT> i mean no one is responding
<matthew> reave|css, no, but you can install it on ext3
<dennister> matthew: i'm poor too; my only income is the ontario disability support program (ie welfare)
<_kuja_> can't install linux on a fat partition either.
<intelikey> be patient
<matthew> which is a really really good file system...
<ForgeAus> it downloads thhem then complans they're binary :(
<matthew> dennister, wow...that _really_ sucks...
<_kuja_> ext3/2, xfs, jfs, reiserfs are your options.
<dennister> the only reason i have this expensive pc is i had to take my last employer to court, and got about 7K in a settlement
<reave|css> ext3.. hrm...
<RoKFiT> am I just unlucky or whats the deal?
<ForgeAus> kuja hpfs?
<RoKFiT> can I try another kernel?
<_kuja_> is hpfs supported by the ubuntu installer?
<ForgeAus> prolly not
<dennister> i knew i would never have the resources to buy another pc again, so I bought more than i needed, for future-proofing
<reave|css> I have a ide drive... lets call it c:  it has 15 gigs of space.. nothing on it..except a windows xp mbr.
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, I doubt it will help, if FC6 has the same problem, seeing as it's a newer kernel than Edgy's.
<dylan_> is anyone here familiar with the write() command for sending messages
<intelikey> RoKFiT it was sujested that you try 32bit.  but if you don't make the problem known to the developers they wont fix it...     or if some one doesn't...
<reave|css> i have a sata drive  d: and e: partitions.. d with winxp and e just data
<ForgeAus> dylan, I think you need to be more specific
<RoKFiT> will 32bit have a newer kernel?
<reave|css> I plan to put kubuntu on c: drive
<dennister> yes RoKFiT; use the 32-bit...64-bit isn't worth the hassles
<e1mer> dylan_: write user
<RoKFiT> how will i know if there is a solution
<dylan_> ForgeAus write "user" [tty]  allows u to send a message to a user
<dennister> yes RoKFiT, i have the 2.6.17 edgy kernel
<intelikey> RoKFiT go to the kernel.org site and check.
<dylan_> elmer> it says i havemessages turned off
<matthew> reave|css, under linux, there is no C drive...its title is hda or hda1
<ForgeAus> how do I install a tarball?
<matthew> reave|css, just so you know
<_kuja_> or sda ...
<matthew> _kuja_, well, yeah....
<intelikey> ForgeAus tarball of what ?
<matthew> or fd0...lol
<_kuja_> ForgeAus: usually involves ./configure && make && sudo make install
<ForgeAus> ie I'm downloading firefox and itsa  tar.gz file (instead of a .deb package)
<RoKFiT> how to i check my kernel
<matthew> RoKFiT, did you just download it or the one you are running?
<ForgeAus> kuja that doesn't sound like too much fun
<intelikey> ForgeAus why are you downloading a tarball of firefox ?
<RoKFiT> the one i'm running
<matthew> RoKFiT, I don't know.
<ForgeAus> why not?
<linux8> halo, i need to help again
<RoKFiT> kernel --version
<intelikey> ForgeAus use the package manager and just install it.
<ForgeAus> konquerer is kewl but it doesn't let me save .deb's
<intelikey> uname -r
<_kuja_> how about uname -a
<ForgeAus> package manager? how do I do that?
<RoKFiT> 2.6.17-10-generic
<_kuja_> ForgeAus, it should let you ....
<intelikey> yep
<matthew> RoKFiT, oh, I thought you meant for consistency....my bad
<e1mer> dylan_: try `mesg y` first
<ForgeAus> kuja it seems to try to open them and then complains they're binary files
<linux8> my canon pixmaIP1000 still can't to work
<RoKFiT> could I upgrade my kernel from the site?
<dennister> use: uname -r
<intelikey> !adept | ForgeAus
<ubotu> ForgeAus: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<dennister> which kernel r u using now?
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, I'd post something about your problem on ubuntuforums.org, and perhaps think about filing a bug report on launchpad.net
<ForgeAus> oh I'm  running adept
<ForgeAus> its updating stuff
<intelikey> !synaptic | ForgeAus
<ubotu> ForgeAus: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ForgeAus> very slow
<ForgeAus> synaptic?
<_kuja_> ForgeAus: right click, save link as ...
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: and my problem being the kernel related to sound
<RoKFiT> how would you describe my problem?
<_kuja_> I would describe it as a sound/alsa problem.
<intelikey> !firefox | ForgeAus
<ubotu> ForgeAus: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ForgeAus> kuja thats what I thought but it only saves a 3k file so the only problem is it isn't a direct link
<ForgeAus> I'm using Kubuntu not just Ubuntu
<tamacracker> guys..
<matthew> ForgeAus, it's the same
<Admiral_Chicago> ForgeAus: works for it as well,
<tamacracker> what can i use to ping my connection?
<intelikey> ForgeAus as if there were a differance ?
<_kuja_> ForgeAus, I hate those types of links ... I've found that Konqueror sometimes does that to me too, I'm not sure why.
<Admiral_Chicago> i know, i wrote some of it
<matthew> ForgeAus, just a different desktop Environment and default packages.
<matthew> tamacracker, ping
<matthew> lol
<matthew> tamacracker, ping www.google.com
<tamacracker> ...
<tamacracker> ubuntu
<tamacracker> came with networking tools.
<tamacracker> kubuntu doesn't
<ForgeAus> well kdevelop is 7.7meg or so, and when I d/l it as a .deb it saves as 3k.. .thats not right...
<dennister> ta
<matthew> tamacracker, what do you mean? Just go into a command prompt and type in ping www.google.com.
<ForgeAus> if I just let it follow the link it actualyl  downloads the .deb but once done tries to run it as a text file in the browser window :(....
<matthew> oooh, an earthquake just happened
<ForgeAus> then complains its a binary file
<matthew> ForgeAus, rightclick -> save link as
<RoKFiT> can i update from kernel.org
<ForgeAus> matthew was it bad or just a small one?
<dennister> where matthew?
<matthew> ForgeAus, small
<matthew> dennister, Northern California, USA
<ForgeAus> matthew I just goth thrrrough saying that saves a 3k file
<intelikey> ForgeAus ubuntu can become kubuntu and kubuntu can become ubuntu  as far as the installed packages are concerned.   they are the same distro just different default package lists.
<dennister> no RoKFiT
<tamacracker> matthew... i'd like to ping another computer, not a website.
<matthew> ForgeAus, sorry
<tamacracker> like
<matthew> tamacracker, ping IPADDRESS
<tamacracker> more than once.
<ForgeAus> hee hits ok
<intelikey> ForgeAus when it opens it in the window click file > saveas
<matthew> tamacracker, ping 192.168.0.6
<ForgeAus> how about Xubnutu :)?:)
<dylan_> you can ping the host name too
<RoKFiT> well s.o.b.
<intelikey> ForgeAus yes same.
<matthew> s.o.b?
<RoKFiT> this is depressing
<dennister> lol & roflmao @ RoKFiT
<matthew> dennister, in a nice way, right?
<ForgeAus> inteli you   can do that?
<ForgeAus> ok I'll try
<dennister> yes, most defintely in a nice way :)
<RoKFiT> so why does only some audio pop
<ForgeAus> hmmm is there a download manager for konqueror?
<dennister> poor RoKFiT, i'm only teasing...u'll get the hang of it, i'm still a noob 4 months after starting
<RoKFiT> i'm just hoping this updates to a fix
<RoKFiT> it's more than annoying at the least
<_kuja_> Hmm, that was interesting ... I set the time to sync with a server, it synced ...... and that crashed amarok o.O
<dennister> RoKFiT: only download from the repos and highly recommended sites like the saveas site i gave you
<matthew> It took me about a year to get comfy w/ linux...and I still don't know much...just the basics...
<intelikey> ForgeAus built-in   settings configure konqueror    web browsing   has options to select...
<Admiral_Chicago> i've been using it a year, pretty easy to use imo
<RoKFiT> k
<dennister> i use the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel, the newest (edgy) on my 64-bit system that sounds very similar to yours, but I don't try 64-bit anymore
<RoKFiT> why
<matthew> dennister, I'm using the same one, only cause I can't find a newer one that is configured for the 686
<dennister> if you're going to do a new installation, use the 32-bit that i do, but take the second sound card out
<matthew> not configured, optimized
<RoKFiT> dennister: you think this will fix it?
<_kuja_> If I remember right, the generic kernel in 32-bit land is a 686 kernel
<intelikey> hehhe i only have... dpkg -l | grep -ce ^ii
<intelikey> 190
<intelikey> packages installed.
<matthew> _kuja_, really? huh, what do you know about that...lol
<RoKFiT> and the 64bit kernel is not a 686?
<dennister> matthew: what's the difference between configured and optimized?
<matthew> I'm not sure, but I meant optimized...
<matthew> I think configured (to me) means I have to tweak it, while optimized means it is already tweaked...no, that doesn't make sense either...lol
<dennister> RoKFiT: i forget now which numbers are associated with the 64bit...it's been weeks now for me since i left that behind
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, the x86_64 generic kernel isn't much different from the 686, I would assume
<_kuja_> matthew: I just like to know things.
<dennister> i just refuse to bother with 64-bit stuff
<RoKFiT> the 64 will just update eventually
<intelikey> matthew configured means will work    optimized means can't get more effecient without recoding....
<RoKFiT> what's really wrong with the 64bit world?
<_kuja_> Which reminds me I have a 64-bit faq to write and a script/program to finish
<matthew> intelikey, very good
<matthew> _kuja_, yeah, me too
<matthew> RoKFiT, lack of drivers and apps
<weedar> I wonder how long until they stop producing 32-bit processors
<dennister> leave it to intelikey :)
<RoKFiT> in time it will change
<RoKFiT> and quickly
<_kuja_> weedar, they more or less already have
<_kuja_> the intel core 2 processors are 64-bit
<weedar> _kuja_: ah, I thought they were still 32-bit
<matthew> I think all modern (last year or so) processors are 64-bit
<_kuja_> and their only major competitor has been 64-bit for quite a while ...
<dennister> RoKFiT: in a way, yes, but i'm now willing to wait until 64-bit are better supported b4 i waste more of my time
<_kuja_> the intel core duo processors aren't 64-bit ...
<weedar> I guess 64-bit support needs to quickly become more mature then
<_kuja_> the pentium D's were
<_kuja_> Celeron D's weren't
<_kuja_> with the exception of 1, if I remember right
<RoKFiT> how often are kernels updated?
<intelikey> while unconfigured would me extreemly generic and not set for any specifics   while something can be both unconfigured and optimized at the same time...   so go figure.
<dennister> weedar: yes, and the mainstream hardware manufacturers need to all release 64-bit drivers
<RoKFiT> and does a new kernel mean a fresh install?
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, I've been using linux from 2 years, and in that time, we've progressed from about 2.6.8 to 2.6.19
<_kuja_> And my english seems to die in chat rooms, I meant for, not from
<dennister> my lg superdirve still doesn't have a 64-bit driver...and it's a very popular drive
<intelikey> dennister no.  they need to all opensource their 64bit code
<_kuja_> or rather, for about, to correct my correction
<RoKFiT> and 32bit world is going to cure this problem?
<dennister> intelikey: yes, but lg haven't even released one for windows, either
<_kuja_> using 32-bit on 64-bit systems is only a bandaid, and sometimes not even a very good bandaid.
<RoKFiT> i'll wait, hey guys thanks for the help, i'll be back later.
<_kuja_> see ya
<RoKFiT> bye
<dennister> no probs RoKFiT :)
<dennister> too late
<intelikey> dennister so if they opensourse the 64bit code any os can make a driver for it.  right ?
<_kuja_> Fat  Chance of any of that happening. hah
<billytwowilly> so in the edgy installer reiserfs isn't an option anymore. How do I select reiser anyway?
<dennister> yes intelikey
<billytwowilly> and if I can't use reiser what should I use?
<_kuja_> billytwowilly, xfs, jfs, and ext3 are perfectly reasonable options
<weedar> I was actually surprised to find that a computer I recently installed both windows and linux that linux was the one that supported all the hardware "out of the box" - windows couldn't find drivers for the soundcard, ethernet card or the video adapter
<dennister> that would be the best solution, but of course if they haven't bothered to write one for even the most common OS...
<intelikey> billytwowilly if the installer doesn't allow for it then you'd have to install some other way.    but why not ext ?
<weedar> dennister: so if there is no linux or windows driver, how on earth can you use it?
<billytwowilly> reiser has been way better to me than ext3.
<intelikey> weedar would you mind repeting that in ##windows   :)
<_kuja_> if you have a reasonably fast computer, xfs is pretty snappy
<dennister> u can't use the drive in 64-bit windows, i could use it in dapper 64-bit
<weedar> intelikey: I think I did a while ago, the silence was deafening ;)
<dennister> it was because i couldn't get the lg superdrive to go into dma mode in 64-bit xp that I bought the second winblows OS (media center edition) in the first place
<intelikey> lol
<dennister> oh, and the tuner was a problem in 64-bit winblows, too
<dennister> of course THAT tuner sill simply not work under linux (ATI) so i had to buy the second hauppauge tuner for linux...lol
<weedar> you must have a lot of unused hardware dennister :)
<dennister> heheheh...not really...lots of unused software actually
<dennister> if i can do the last 2% of getting the hauppauge to control my digital STB, AND quit my volunteer job at Imagine Canada, then I can (hopefully) never use winblows again
<dennister> and i'll try to sell the ATI tuner to someone who has a spare PCIeX1 slot
<Chani> billytwowilly: I always set up my partitions with knoppix and then tell the distro to just use the partitions I've given it
<weedar> I have an exam in Windows Server today so I guess I'll be using windows forever, at least at work
<weedar> At home I never use windows, except for learning to administrate windows servers and such
<dennister> AND that person would have to be a dedicated windblows-only user...like my stubborn son who doesn't have the right motherboard
* _kuja_ pities weedar
<Chani> weedar: I don't *have* windows at home
* weedar pities himself too, but not too much
<Chani> all I have is kubuntu and gentoo :)
<dennister> lol...
<intelikey> yeah i use gentoo on ubuntu some times.....
<intelikey> :)
<dennister> weedar: insist on getting paid by the reboot :)
<weedar> dennister: they'd go bankcrupt
<Chani> dennister: LOL
<intelikey> i used to use gentoo on mandrake a lot
<Chani> hehe
* _kuja_ has been meaning to try gentoo, but procrastination, impatience, and laziness are blocking said trying
<dennister> hey...i used to be an IT headhunter in toronto...know a guy who used that policy...one of the best unix adminstrators in the city...and it's a big city here
<Chani> anyways. time to reboot, and pray that my dist-upgrade and grub tweaks don't make anyhting explode
<weedar> I'll cross my fingers for you Chani
<dennister> good luck
<Chani> :)
<_kuja_> That's good news
<dennister> i've actually been meaning to try gentoo as well, but still have that one challenge to overcome with kubuntu, aka mythtv and the STB
<dennister> maybe in the new year, after i move house
<weedar> I don't see the point with gentoo, if I understand it correctly you compile everything?
<mariano> anyone has the link for multimedia setup
<mariano> something that is not too difficult, i'm still somewhat new to linxu
<mariano> linxu
<mariano> twice in a row
<mariano> oh yea
<_kuja_> weedar, I'd say that makes it pretty darned flexible, but the setup process supposedly takes ages
<Chani> dennister: gentoo requires free time and patience. but it's a great experience. and #gentoo is full of great people
<Chani> weedar: control. lots of control.
<Chani> weedar: use flags ftw!
<weedar> _kuja_: well sure that would optimize every program, but in my experience compiling isn't always as easy as you'd think
<lakhia> and you can optimize it for 686 etc
<dennister> yes, i like control...find there's still a lot of stuff on ubuntu i don't need
<Chani> weedar: gentoo makes compiling easy
<intelikey> tons
<_kuja_> weedar: I've compiled plenty of things. It can be a headache at times, but I can usually force things to work ...
<intelikey> dennister tons
<dennister> and i've had to learn patience...being disabled i have time...will even be an empty-nester in a matter of weeks...hence the move to a smaller place
<Chani> now that I'm on kubuntu I have to actually install tools before compiling stuff... such a hassle... ;)
<_kuja_> Besides, emerge looks like a pretty decent tool.
<Chani> _kuja_: damn right
<dennister> my baby's leaving home! <whaa>
<weedar> That I can agree with Chani
<matthew> Chani, lol, yeah, it _so_ difficult
<Chani> I love gentoo. I just don't have the time to maintain it any more
<matthew> I wonder what would happen if you did sudo apt-get install *
<lakhia> the think I hate most is running etc-update
<weedar> dennister: get a pet? :)
<Chani> lol
<lakhia> :)
<_kuja_> sudo apt-get install build-essential debconf debhelper fakeroot....... the first thing I do with any ubuntu installation :)
<dennister> lol...i'm happy to get rid of my son's pet cat :)
<Chani> lakhia: cron job, run at 3am. :)
<dennister> if she wasn't so gorgeous, silky-soft, and affectionate, she'd a been dead years ago
<Chani> hay, I'm supposed to be rebooting!
<_kuja_> 3am, wouldn't that interfere with your late night work :P
<lakhia> Chani: but I always have to select which version to keep ... and I was too lazy to try to automate it
<_kuja_> Come to speak of it, almost 3am here :D
<dennister> Chani: stop procrastrinating!
<dennister> :)
<lakhia> Chani: go ahead!
<intelikey> etc-update ?
<intelikey> who's that ?
<dromer> how can I search for files on my cemputer? I can see the Search&Indexing-config but where can I actually search ?
<dennister> i'm not gonna miss nagging my son to get up every morning, either
<_kuja_> locate works well
<_kuja_> so does find
<lakhia> intelikey: yeah, if an emerge wants to touch a file in /etc, it will not overwrite it
<dromer> that's in terminal ?
<_kuja_> sure
* Chani crosses fingers
<_kuja_> you can also use locate:/ in konqueror
<intelikey> dromer you can use find / -name <but the name here>
<_kuja_> or how about find files/folders in the k-menu .... so many ways to find things :)
<dromer> intelikey: why / -name ?
<lakhia> intelikey: instead, it will create it as a backup and then one has to manually merge the files (if you made changes)
<weedar> dennister: I'm not so sure, stuff like that has a tendency to become fond memories after a while
<dennister> i should actually got to bed...gotta go into the office tomorrow and have it out with my boss...the accoutnant/supervisor who manages the volunteers and who doesn't like volunteers
<dromer> _kuja_: I don't seet hat in the menu
<intelikey> dromer ok  -iname if you like
<_kuja_> Hmmmmm, it's in mine? Oh well
<dromer> intelikey: why is that ?
<lakhia> intelikey:  correction, 9 out of 10 times you simply want the updated file
<_kuja_> I think it uses kfind
<intelikey> dromer no particular reason.
<dennister> lol...and she's in a charity who's core mission is to support volunteerism lol
<dennister> good night all
<intelikey> lakhia so you run another script to mv *.back to *   hmmm sounds like a bad day at calling scriptb from scripta to work on scriptc    to me.
<lakhia> intelikey: well, etc-update is a script provided by gentoo that tries to automerge files. But it only has 2 version to compare (the installed one and the new one).
<sikun> i have kubuntu on my laptop, and i've noticed.. the cpu fan doesn't turn on
<lakhia> intelikey: so, it almost always asks the user to select which version they prefer
<lakhia> intelikey: and then does the mv for you
<sikun> i've noticed after about an hour of use.. it lags bad, then i shut it down for a while and let it cool, then it works better
<draik> Partition question: If I ghost my hdd to another hdd (a bigger hdd), can I resize the partitions without corruption?
<intelikey> lakhia then it sounds like emerge should automatically call etc-update...
<metres> Hi there, do anyone have installed google earth on amd64 ? I have a libxml2 problem...
<_kuja_> draik: depends which partition type you use?
<lakhia> intelikey: it doesn't ... it simply tells you that you should run etc-update
<_kuja_> should be doable
<draik> _kuja_: NTFS, Ext3, Swap
* intelikey said "should"...
<lakhia> intelikey: probably because the emerge process is fairy automated and etc-update needs interaction
<_kuja_> I wouldn't dare try to resize an XFS partition though, I have had nightmarish experiences with that.
<draik> I'm on a 250GB hdd right now, and I want to go to 700+ GB hdd
* _kuja_ wants one too :D~
<rizwaan> .deb files are opened with kate from konqueror..
<rizwaan> try this with konqueror http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/opera/linux/910/final/en/i386/shared/opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<intelikey> i'd settel for 20g
<stdin> rizwaan: right-click & Save As
<goodthing> draik: i can recommend the seagate's barracuda 7200.10 line, they are FAST
<goodthing> though they can get a little warm
<rizwaan> kde-apps, opera and many sites do not allow "right-click" save as option
<intelikey> or when it opens it just use the menu   file > save as
<goodthing> ehh, *hot
<draik> intelikey: I think that I have a 20GB lying around somewhere
<draik> not sure though
<intelikey> or does it hurt your eyes to see the text of a .deb
<rizwaan> it annoys me.. i would want to save it not read it.. ;)
<intelikey> draik i don't really need more space.  thanks for the offer
<Chani> well, nothing exploded...
<rizwaan> i'm using feisty..
<intelikey> this box has 8 drives but the largest is 4.5g
<draik> intelikey: np
<goodthing> Chani: wait until the kids get behind it
<Chani> kdm and knetworkmanager are broken.
<billytwowilly> heh. You guys frustrate the crap out of me sometimes. Who is the smart guy that took out the panel selector for configuring panels in KDE?
<Chani> I had to use startx and dhclient
<draik> I have 3 hdd: 250GB 250GB 80GB
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), , RAM: 689/3035MB, 104 proc's, 35.14min up
<draik> hmmm... no hdd
<draik> *no hdd shown
<intelikey> billytwowilly right click the pannel
<draik> I have no GRUB right now. Would anyone know how to bring it back?
<draik> Nothing loads. My hdd sits there doing nothing
<billytwowilly> intelikey: yah, I do, I select configure panel and it puts me in the panel configuration menu. Except the drop down menu at the top to select the panel to configure is gone and the panel configurator defaults to the original panel to configure.
<goodthing> draik: with the super grub boot disk
<draik> goodthing: I tried... nothing
<intelikey> sudo grub-install /dev/<devicenode>
<draik> goodthing: That's actually how I'm able to get in to my Kubuntu partition
<draik> intelikey: devicenode?
<draik> hd0,5?
<intelikey> billytwowilly you don't have things locked to a pannel do you ?   can't config a locked pannel i don't think.
<intelikey> draik then hda most probably
<intelikey> err hdb
<notech> hd0 woud be hda
<intelikey> notech no hd0 would be the first recognized hd in the box
<billytwowilly> intelikey: It's not locked. I did a default kubuntu edgy install, then this is my first boot and I right clicked on the main panel and selected "add new panel" and then "Panel". This is where I am now.
<draik> ok
<intelikey> notech grub is stupid that way
<billytwowilly> Is there any way to turn off all the dumbing down you guys do to kde without switching to debian?
<notech> intelikey: wouldn't that normally be hda?
<draik> no, hda is correct
<draik> restart?
<_kuja_> billytowilly, uninstall the kubuntu-default-settings package
<intelikey> notech normal in what box ?
<notech> intelikey: what determines first recognized?
<goodthing> soory draik, other than that disk i am not experienced with installing grub, but intelikey could help :)
<intelikey> notech on many it would be sda
<draik> Mine is set to hda
<draik> intelikey: restart?
<draik> I ran "sudo grub-install /dev/hda"
<intelikey> notech "what determines first recognized?"  best i can determine bios addressing  0x80 0x81 0x82....  if the box has one hd and it's on secondary ide master   then 0x80 is /dev/hdc   so grub says /dev/hdc = (hd0)
<notech> intelikey: gotcha
<intelikey> draik it's your box.  restart as you like.
<intelikey> i don't at all like grub   and can't even use it on the system i have setup here
<notech> i haven't used grub in many years
<_kuja_> why's that intelikey?
<intelikey> it's too week to boot this box
<notech> surprised i remember any of it
<intelikey> it depends on bios   if bios can't boot it then grub can't.
<bgsteffens> anyone know of a program that can take an mp3 without full id3 info and fill in the rest?
<intelikey> or maybe i should rephrase "if bios can't read it then grub can't boot it"
<intelikey> bgsteffens why not use ogg ?
<goodthing> bgsteffens: easytag
<bgsteffens> tyty
<intelikey> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<touchscreen> Can someone recommend me a generic touchscreen driver to work with linux? I know my particular monitor is unsupported.
<bgsteffens> intellikey: i screwed up my old windows storage drive, did a raw format, and got back 40 thousand mp3 files without filenames
<bgsteffens> intellikey: i wrote a program to sort them by their id3 tags but only about half had enough information
<intelikey> lol
<_kuja_> amarok isn't half bad for tagging ...
<intelikey> touchscreen why generic?    but the kernel has modules.
<draik> intelikey: No dice
<draik> nothing
<ubuntu> salut
<touchscreen> How do I activate them? It didn't autodetect my USB touchscreen monitor...
<unix_infidel> usb touchscreen monitor?
<draik> touchscreen: What USB touchscreen device do you have? I have been looking for something myself
<unix_infidel> your monitor runs on 900mW?
<unix_infidel> wtf>?
<touchscreen> My monitor has it's power supply that plugs in and a USB cord to run to the back of the computer
<intelikey> touchscreen modprobe          drivers are in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/  if you need to look.
<touchscreen> It's an Aspen 15 inch ATM draik, but before you rush out to buy one.. let me see if it works LOL
<touchscreen> Okay, so I just modprobe a driver out of that path intelikey
<touchscreen> ?
<draik> touchscreen: I have a 19" that I wish was touch screen
<intelikey> draik so like i first said /dev/<devicenode>    cat /boot/gruh/device*
<notech> draik: you sure the bios is set to boot to that drive?
<sikun> my processor is now running @ 145 degrees.. how can i manually turn the cpu fan on?
<intelikey> touchscreen yes   and if you get the right one it should actually work  :)
<draik> Yup. HDD boots after cd rom
<draik> intelikey: cat /boot/grub/device*?
<goodthing> lol, i install fedora and it immediately comes with an error message: no PSB or ACPI  _PSS objects
<touchscreen> And do I need to unmodprobe them or something if they don't or does it just clean them out itself?
<goodthing> ah well, it boots
<intelikey> draik yes
<draik> ok... here you go...
<draik> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<draik> (hd1)   /dev/hdb
<draik> (hd2)   /dev/sda
<draik> sorry for the mini flood
<Chani> ever since the dist-upgrade I've been getting a lot of this:
<Chani> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<intelikey> touchscreen you find the one that works and add it to the list in /etc/modules  (which is probably blank atm)
<intelikey> then at boot it will automatically load it for you.
<touchscreen> Okay, so modprobe them until one works, then copy and paste to /etc/modules? It's really that easy?
<intelikey> draik ok and you have bios set to boot from first ide master  correct ?
<draik> touchscreen: Please document your steps. I want to see them once you're done so that I can get an idea of what I'm dealing with. Thank you.
<j_> amarok doesn't seem to scan all the folders it's supposed to?
<draik> intelikey: Correct
<touchscreen> No problem draik, if I get them working, I'll even post a howto on the forums..
<intelikey> draik and you ran    sudo grub-install /dev/hda    and it returned without error ?
<j_> namely, I have some files on a ntfs drive, these it gets, and then some in home folder, which amarok fails to add to the collection
<draik> touchscreen: Thank you. Much appreciated
<draik> intelikey: Correct
<draik> no error
<intelikey> hmmm   you may need some that actually uses grub to help with that ......
<tamacracker> hey guys
<intelikey> draik and at boot time it does exactly what ?
<draik> 
<tamacracker> how can i manually mount and unmount my windows partition so that i can transfer files back and forth when needed?
<draik> ^^That's what it does
<draik> nothing
<unix_infidel> tamacracker: uhh, mount and umount
<draik> !ntfs | tamacracker
<ubotu> tamacracker: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tamacracker> yeah unix
<intelikey> have you let that set for 20 seconds to see if anything timed out ?
<tamacracker> like insted of my linux mountin my ntfs drive automatically when it starts, i wanna be able to do that
<draik> I have left it for about 5 minutes yesterday
<tamacracker> so i have less chance of ruining my windows partition.
<notech> fuse allowss writing to ntfs?
<draik> sorry, not yesterday but saturday... either way, past 20s
<unix_infidel> is digg down for anyone else?
<intelikey> draik i mean after you did the grub-install command ?
<draik> notech: I would assume so. It allows you to do so in Knoppix 5+
<notech> reliably?
<draik> intelikey: Sorry, I didn't count, but I would assume about 20-25s
<intelikey> draik k
<notech> or is it considered experimental?
<draik> notech: I don't know about safe it is, but it does it.
<tamacracker> draik i dont wanna automatically mount my drive, i'd like to manually do it when ever i can just to access my windows files.
<draik> notech: /j knoppix
<touchscreen> Okay intelikey, I've sudo modprobed everything in the /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/ dir and all didn't do anything..
<intelikey> draik so was there any "writing stage***" messages on the grub-install command ?
<draik> intelikey: don't think so... let me do it again
<intelikey> touchscreen lsmod | head    will tell you what took
<touchscreen> mtouch                  5376  0
<touchscreen> gunze                   5248  0
<touchscreen> elo                     6016  0
<touchscreen> ads7846                11136  0
<touchscreen> binfmt_misc            13448  1
<touchscreen> rfcomm                 42260  0
<touchscreen> l2cap                  27136  5 rfcomm
<touchscreen> bluetooth              53476  4 rfcomm,l2cap
<touchscreen> speedstep_lib           5764  0
<touchscreen> Sorry about the flood, that's what I got
<intelikey> mtouch is installed.
<touchscreen> mtouch, gunze, elo, ad7846 are all in the touchscreen dir
<tamacracker> is Fuse a good option to use?
<tamacracker> so i can access my ntfs drive?
<tamacracker> to transfer files back and forth?
<draik> intelikey:
<draik> Installation finished. No error reported.
<draik> This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.
<draik> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<draik> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<touchscreen> It works tamacracker
<tamacracker> will i be able to unmount the drive so i dont end up ruining my ntfs partition?
<draik> intelikey: After that it just lists my hd0, hd1 and hd2
<tamacracker> ack Fuse did read only
<touchscreen> yeah tamacracker, you should check ubuntuforums.org, they've got a great howto on how to do it. Works wonderfully and gives read write access to it
<intelikey> draik grep -v'#' /boot/grub/menu.lst | less     and see what's in it
* Chani wonders how the heck edgy got out the door with both wlassistant and knetworkmanager broken
<tamacracker> it just did read-only access
<tamacracker> NTFS drives will be mounted read-only!
<goodthing> hmm, i can' t say i like gnome but fedora's sure has done a good job on configuring the default gnome
<touchscreen> intelikey: if the modprobe worked, should it have a number aside from 0 under the used by?
<tamacracker> Not enabling experimental NTFS write support
<matthew> goodthing, I love KDE
<matthew> so much better
<draik> intelikey: anything specific in '#'?
<intelikey> touchscreen no that tells you how many other modules are depending on/using that module
<goodthing> matthew: me too, but i needed to install it for some test
<matthew> goodthing, bummer!
<matthew> lol
<intelikey> draik lol
<intelikey> grep -v'#' /boot/grub/menu.lst | less
<touchscreen> so if any of the modprobes show up, that's the right one to use? because as of now, after the mod probing, nothing's worked on the touchscreen part
<draik> intelikey: I typed that and this is what I got
<draik> grep: invalid option -- #
<draik> Usage: grep [OPTION] ... PATTERN [FILE] ...
<draik> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<touchscreen> Hold up tamacracker, I'll get you the link
<intelikey> put a space in it.
<intelikey> grep -v '#' /boot/grub/menu.lst | less
<tamacracker> thanks touchscreen :D
<intelikey> i forgot that bash now complains about that
<draik> ok
<draik> what do I need to look for?
<intelikey> lines with vmlinuz  and the such like
<touchscreen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs+write follow that tama..
<draik> ok
<intelikey> just make sure that it's setup to boot your system
<draik> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<draik> root            (hd0,5)
<draik> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash
<draik> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
<draik> quiet
<draik> savedefault
<draik> boot
<intelikey> yep
<draik> that's what I've always had
<intelikey> k
<draik> no idea why nothing happens
<touchscreen> I'm going to copy these modprobes into the bootup dir and pray to allah that one of them works
<intelikey> not really.   i'm still thinking you are actually booting another disk.
<draik> shouldn't be
<intelikey> sudo grub-install /dev/hdb
<tamacracker> touchscreen
<tamacracker> am i better off using ext3?
<touchscreen> I use XFS and love it tamacracker :D
<draik> ok
<intelikey> sudo grub-install /dev/hdc
<tamacracker> whoa touchscreen, im sunni :D
<tamacracker> XFS?
<draik> intelikey: /dev/hdc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<intelikey> sudo grub-install /dev/hdd
<draik> intelikey: /dev/hdc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<draik> err... hdd
<intelikey> now reboot
<draik> ok... brb
<intelikey> if it works you are booting hdb
<tamacracker> touchscreen... is that the file extension?
<tamacracker> XFS?
<touchscreen> No, XFS is a filesystem just like ext3 and NTFS
<intelikey> xfs is X file system
<tamacracker> ah so it's specifically for ntfs
<tamacracker> is that stable
<tamacracker> or more reliable than ext3 and ntfs-g3
<tamacracker> 3g*
<touchscreen> No no tamacracker, ntfs isn't "officially" supported.
<touchscreen> XFS and ext3 are linux supported file systems
<dave_> hey could somone please help me i am only new to kubuntu and i don't know how to instrall wine or the mp3 codecs
<touchscreen> xfs is stable and faster than ext3
<vge> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<touchscreen> but less quick than ReiserFS
<tamacracker> in order to use xfs, do i need to reformat my operating system?
<intelikey> !wine | Dave_
<ubotu> Dave_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> !mp3 | Dave_
<ubotu> Dave_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !repos | Dave_
<ubotu> Dave_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> book mark them you'll need them all most likely dave_
<intelikey> !sudo | dave_
<ubotu> dave_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tamacracker> touchscreen, may i get the link to mount my ntfs drive using XFS?
<ricky> hi everybody
<tamacracker> for read/write accesss.
<intelikey> !ntfs | tamacracker
<ubotu> tamacracker: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ricky> someone can help me with bluetooth ? I've tested, searching on web, and changed the config files, but nothing, i can't put/get files on my phone
<intelikey> !fuse | tamacracker
<ubotu> tamacracker: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<_kuja_> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !ntfs | #kubuntu
<ubotu> #kubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<goodthing> _kuja_: cool, fedora boots with my disks, now lets see if it will mount behave like normal
<_kuja_> Ooh, that's good news then
<goodthing> indeed :) :)
<tamacracker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse <- does not let me write onto my ntfs drive
<tamacracker> Can someone help me to mount my ntfs drive so that it is write-able.. it's currently readable only.
<intelikey> tamacracker what's the address and mountpoint ?
<matthew> !ntfscapture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfscapture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> !ntfs capture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs capture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> !ntfs-capture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-capture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> !ntfs_capture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs_capture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> tamacracker ?
<matthew> tamacracker, try ntfs capture
<tamacracker>   /media/hda1
<intelikey> k
<tamacracker> hda1 being my ntfs drive
<intelikey> sudo umount  /media/hda1
<_kuja_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ntfs-3g
<tamacracker> ok it's unmounted
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o dmask=000,fmask=111
<tamacracker> ok
<intelikey> your welcome.
<tamacracker> oh
<tamacracker> that's it?
<tamacracker> is that how i manually mount and unmount my drive?
<intelikey> it is.
<tamacracker> :(
<tamacracker> i can't write to it
<intelikey> you can't ?
<tamacracker> im tryin to paste my pictures onto my windows HD
<tamacracker> nope
<intelikey> ok do   mount     and pastebin the output
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tamacracker> ok
<intelikey> use that pastebin please  ^
<goodthing> oh, horny message: goodthing is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<tamacracker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37887/
<intelikey> tamacracker according to line 13. /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ntfs (rw,dmask=000,fmask=111)   it's read/writable
<tamacracker> hm...
<intelikey> close the file manager and try again with a fresh instance.
<tamacracker> i just tried to create a new folder through the edit option (right click menu doesn't have the option) and it would not let me create a new folder.
<tamacracker> ok
<tamacracker> negative.
<intelikey> hmmm lets umount it again try one other thing
<tamacracker> ok
<intelikey> and close the filemanager while mounting
<tamacracker> ok unmounted
<tamacracker> and file manager is close
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=111
<tamacracker> ok
<tamacracker> should i check my mount?
<intelikey> na just see if you can write to it
<tamacracker> ok
<touchscreen> Okay, i've modprobed everything in the touchscreen modules directory, restarted X, and still no touchscreen ability. My xorg.conf lists my monitor, but I don't think it's got the part that it's supposed to be a touchscreen. Any suggestions?
<tamacracker> Could not make folder /media/hda1/New Folder.
<intelikey> touchscreen you did add a device entry for touchscreen in the xorg.conf didn't you?
<touchscreen> Not at all.. how do I do that?
<intelikey> tamacracker that don't make sense...    try cli   mkdir /media/hda1/testing1
<tamacracker> type in cli as part of that command?
<j_> errm, adept won't start?
<tamacracker> tamacracker@tamacracker:~$ mkdir /media/hda1/testing1
<tamacracker> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/hda1/testing1': Read-only file system
<intelikey> touchscreen i don't know the specifics on that but edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     you'll have to google the entry   but look at the wacom devices listed in the file for syntax examples
<j_> it loads for a while and then nothing
<j_> how do I install synaptic from shell?
<intelikey> tamacracker sudo mkdir /media/hda1/testing2
<j_> also, is synaptic then aware of the installed packages?
<intelikey> j_ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<tamacracker> lol intelikey
<tamacracker> same message
<intelikey> yes j_
<tamacracker> it's a read only file system
<j_> k
<intelikey> tamacracker yep it's a real read only file system.
<tamacracker> stupid mp3 player, only if my mp3 player could work linux
<touchscreen> I've got them in there for the wacom.. so do I uncomment them, or do I have to find specifics?
<tamacracker> then i'd never use windows
<tamacracker> intelikey lol can i convert it into a read/write?
<reave> how do I install opera in kubuntu.... I am a total noob
<unix_infidel> touchscreen: did you google for your hardware first?
<goodthing> reave: you have to add another repository to your sources.list file
<unix_infidel> i doubt the wacom stuff will work with a touchscreen. its totally different hardware.
<reave> I have the tar file on my desktop
<touchscreen> Yeah.. but it's not "supported" per say. I'm just trying for a generic touchscreen for now
<touchscreen> Just anything
<tamacracker> reave you could have used adept manager
<reave> oh ic
<intelikey> touchscreen i'd  google.com/linux   search for touchscreen xorg   see what you can find  surely you're not the first to do this.
<unix_infidel> touchscreen: sure then, give uncommenting the wacom stuff in xorg.conf a try.
<unix_infidel> i'd ALSO google thoroughly for tablet pc stuff.
<tamacracker> intelikey... is there any way i can make it into a writable hd?
<unix_infidel> Hand recognition in linux SUCKS, but the touch screen stuff is fully functional.
<goodthing> reave: google for source-o-matic and down on that page you'll find opera
<intelikey> tamacracker i've never see one act the way yours is acting.
<touchscreen> okay, but for reference, I'm not using xfree86 am I?
<tamacracker> is there any way i can delete the HD
<tamacracker> or something
<intelikey> tamacracker pastebin the output of  fdisk -l /dev/hda
<tamacracker> ok
<tamacracker> lol
<tamacracker> cannot open
<tamacracker> dev/hda
<intelikey> sudo it
<soon> Hi folks - I've lost my wifi connection .. new IBM T60, worked fine yesterday. ifconfig tells me I have: ath0, eth0. lo and wifi0-00  ... iwconfig tells me ath0 is only one with wireless extension ...
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: are you here?
<intelikey> touchscreen no xorg
<goodthing> reave: though i have to say that konqueror is hard to beat, better than opera imho
* _kuja_ lurks
<soon> Im al little stuck ... not much of an network guru
<tamacracker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37890/
<soon> anyone knowledgable in network stuff?
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: i wanted to ask what makes you believe it is the kernel that is at fault for my audio troubles
<reave> goodthing... opera isnt avail in my adept manager
<unix_infidel> touchscreen: no, if your using breezy or better you're using xorg
<_kuja_> I said I figured it was the alsa driver, I never said it was the kernel.
<goodthing> reave: that's because the servers in your file /etc/apt/sources.list do not have this package
<touchscreen> Okay... found one for a 15 in touchscreen. Not exactly my monitor, but I found the xorg code. Just paste it in xorg.conf and modprobe the appropriate driver and restart X, right?
<RoKFiT> oh
<reave> heh.. okay...
<goodthing> reave: you have to edit that file and add another source (repository)
<intelikey> touchscreen the modeprobe is a one time thing.
<j_> how do I create a shortcut to synaptic that asks for my password?
<RoKFiT> when kde4 is released, will it be an update to kubuntu or a fresh install or a cd install?
<tamacracker> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37890/
<touchscreen> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> tama yes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37890/ is the same.
<reave> just how do I do this goodthing?
<intelikey> tamacracker i give up.
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, it will be an additional set of packages at first
<touchscreen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37891/ Mind looking at that intelikey or unix_infidel and telling me where exactly to pop that one into xorg?
<tamacracker> k
* intelikey *shrugs*
<RoKFiT> and second?
<_kuja_> settings for kde4 programs will be placed in ~/.kde4 instead of ~/.kde, and kde4 will be able to coexist with kde3, keeping in mind that kde3 programs don't work in kde4.
<intelikey> tamacracker i've seen many a ntfs mounted, never saw one do that.   i sujest you boot to windows and scnadisk the thing.
<goodthing> reave: well, you basicly open that file with an text editor under administrator permissions (sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list) from konsole and add one or two lines which you should be able to find on the source-o-matic website
<tamacracker> k
<RoKFiT> i hope a new alsa driver is oriented
<goodthing> reave: if you are not able to do that just ask
<RoKFiT> brb
<tamacracker> wait
<tamacracker> scandisk?
<tamacracker> >.>
<intelikey> yes
<reave> lol konqueror sounds better and better all the time!
<tamacracker> i only know of disk clean up and defrag lol
<ricky> bye
<tamacracker> alright ill see what's up
<intelikey> tamacracker there is a disk diagnostic and repair tool also
<reave> im going to try firefox for now..
<intelikey> in the command line i think it's still scandisk
<goodthing> reave: after that you issue a "sudo aptitude update"  and a sudo aptitude install opera and you should be set assuming you editted the sources.list file correct
<reave> im more familiar with opera and firefox than konq.
<j_> reave, all you need to do is edit a textfile
<j_> opera doesn't seem to be too stable on kubuntu though
<j_> or then somethings amiss with my configuration
<reave> today is my first day using linux.
<reave> I have under 2 hours with it.
<j_> mostly it crashes when there lots of tabs open and some of them has those fricken flash ads
<reave> so I am going slow!
<_kuja_> j-> opera never crashes on me
<j_> it started like 3 days ago
<_kuja_> j-> flash may not necessarily be 100% stable, and that could crash the browser
<j_> haven't installed anything either
<j_> I need to look into my Opera flash plugin
<j_> Flash sites suck anyway, maybe I'll just uninstall it
<_kuja_> You using flash 7 or 9?
<touchscreen> How can I find out what USB port my monitor is connected to so i can write that into xorg?
<j_> 9 I suppose
<_kuja_> first or second beta?
<reave> how can I get linux to find my hard disk drives?
<reave> do I need to mount them?
<goodthing> reave: well, just keep in mind that everybody has been there, and everyone is still learning
<reave> heh..
<Admiral_Chicago> !fstab | reave
<ubotu> reave: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<reave> I need to get a linux for dummies
<Admiral_Chicago> do a sudo fdisk -l
<Admiral_Chicago> then follow the fstab guide
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to bed
<Admiral_Chicago> goodnight all
<intelikey> i stand corrected chkdsk has again replaced scandisk
<_kuja_> night Admiral_Chicago
<j_> I am having no luck on locating my flasj plugin
<intelikey> !ntfs | reave
<ubotu> reave: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<wall86> howdy, i seem to be having a problem with booting, the error msg is: ALERT! /dev/hda2 does not exist. dropping to a shell!     yet i only have 1 HDD
<matthew> good night, all
<bgsteffens> wall86 is your fstab file trying to mount a /dev/hda2?
<j_> Flash 7 apparently
<intelikey> wall86 /dev/hda2 is first ide primary hd second partition.
<_kuja_> wall86: could be a problem with your /etc/fstab file
<wall86> ok,
<j_> or at least that was the only package I have lying around
<wall86> this is still a fresh install, been trying everything to get this thing running for a week
<T3hWiz0rd> amarok crashes too easy.
<_kuja_> wall86, bring up a terminal and try this: sudo parted /dev/hda print
<wall86> had to re-install for liek the 15th time now.....
<intelikey> so your initramfs is trying to mount hda2 but that's not where you installed the system ?
<_kuja_> !pastebin | wall86
<ubotu> wall86: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_kuja_> Use pastebin to show the results
<intelikey> _kuja_ you did notice he said it's PRE-FSTAB didn't you ?
<touchscreen> Okay... I'm trying to find out what USB port my monitor is connected to so I can complete this line in xorg.         Option     "Device"     "/dev/ttyS0" where ttys0 is my USB drive. How do i do that?
<wall86> can't even boot.....
<touchscreen> USB port not drive. *
<_kuja_> Hmm, do this from the livecd?
<bgsteffens> wall86 i feel your pain. i messed up converting my 300 gb filestorage drive from ntfs to ext3 and have been trying to get the data back for a week
<wall86> boots to live cd
<wall86> just does not boot to final install
<_kuja_> Yes, are you u sing the livecd now?
<wall86> no, i can boot to it tho
<goodthing> man, my mind is totally thinking in apt-get and aptitude, i find myself using that on fedore for the trillion time now...
<j_> is there anything like Brightside for KDE?
<_kuja_> What's brightside like?
<intelikey> wall86 for future referance that error is happening in the RAM disk  before the initramfs.img hands the system over to the init/upstart.
<j_> press mouse against corner -> switch desktop
<j_> I mean side of course
<wall86> ok, im a linux newb......
<j_> or some configurable action
<_kuja_> goodthing, I've heard of something called apt-rpm, and I'm pretty sure pclinuxos is a rpm based distro, yet, I think it uses apt-get ... must be some way to pull it off ;)
<j_> what I would really want is to have a scrollable desktop
<goodthing> hmm, interesting :)
<_kuja_> j_: You can have a scrollable desktop :)
<j_> yeah, but it kinda glitches with my hardware at least
<intelikey> wall86 the fact that it says "ALERT! /dev/hda2 does not exist. dropping to a shell!" means that it is happening within the initramfs      this tells us two things.   one.  the boot loader is reading in the kernel and the initramfs.img correctly   that means it's not a grub problem     two that whether it's module or address related the kernel is not able to mount the root file system.
<_kuja_> Hmm, weird
<j_> I get artifacts
<intelikey> now if you can get these guys to fix that for you, you'll be in business.
<intelikey> and i posted that just a little late.
* _kuja_ still wouldn't mind seeing wall86's partition table
<intelikey> sure.  nothing wrong with checking the addressing.
<vge> how do i setup a mail server
<vge> i just want to use the php mail() command :)
<intelikey> just keep in mind the info above  ^
<_kuja_> but of course
<intelikey> vge sendmail ?
<dave_> cam somone please help me with the mp3 codecs i still cant work out how to get Kubuntu To play mp3's
<_kuja_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> dave_ did you go to those sights listed ^
<dave_> eh but i have kubuntu not ubuntu does it matter?
<intelikey> it's all the same except the default apps.
<touchscreen> Where is the Ubuntu equivilant of the /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/ directory?
<dave_> oh ok and why is Wine ghosted in the add programs thing
<touchscreen> I've got a file to cram there.. but I have no such dir
<intelikey> in other words if it gives a command line  example   there is not x/edu/k/  to ubuntu  it's all just ubuntu
<intelikey> dave_ did you go to the repos link i gave you an hour ago ?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dave_> no sorry i misssed  it!
<_kuja_> touchscreen, probably /usr/lib/X11, I would think
<_kuja_> or wait a bloody minute hold for a sec
<_kuja_> hmm, might be it
<dave_> reading now
<_kuja_> or not
<osiris_> !nvidia > osiris_
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a firefox plugin that keeps the search bar at the bottom static>
<unix_infidel> ??
<goodthing> someone knows how to get fdisk installed on fedora by accident?
<unix_infidel> goodthing: ?
<unix_infidel> this is #Kubuntu
<intelikey> goodthing fdisk not installed ?   fdisk is pretty standard equepment on any *nix
<goodthing> nope, fedora does not come with it
<_kuja_> Funny thing was, Kubuntu wouldn't install due to weird hardware related issues on goodthings computer....
<intelikey> goodthing maybe you don't have sbin/ in your path ?
<_kuja_> goodthing, how about parted, is it installed?
<goodthing> unix_infidel: yeah i know, but i like you guys more ;)
<bgsteffens> i can't get mp3s to work either.....
<goodthing> _kuja_: dunno, lemme look
<_kuja_> !mp3 | bgsteffens
<ubotu> bgsteffens: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> goodthing echo $PATH | grep sbin
<bgsteffens> that's what i went off'
<bgsteffens> now amarok is broken
<bgsteffens> lol
<_kuja_> odd
<_kuja_> Broken how?
<bgsteffens> loading application... for 2 or 3 minutes and then disappears
<_kuja_> try this: killall amarok
<_kuja_> erm
<_kuja_> killall amarokapp
<_kuja_> Then try to open it again
<vge> intelikey: yes, sendmail
<intelikey> goodthing is sbin in your path ?
<reave> what is the easiest way to install ati video drivers... I am a total noob... please be gentle
<bgsteffens> _kuja_ nice, thank you. it works again and plays mp3 suddenly ;P
<vge> sendmail is in /usr/sbin/sendmail if im not mistaken
<_kuja_> yw bgsteffens
<bgsteffens> my room is no longer silent! >=)
<reave> btw,... you guys are awesome... i have got a lot working already
<_kuja_> the silence must have been so awful :O
<intelikey> vge the docs on sendmail are pretty streight forward  although i've only set it up one time...  i got it to work and am network illiterate.
<bgsteffens> yep haha
<goodthing> sweeeeet, FC work with my three disk, /me is happy
<intelikey> goodthing is sbin in your path ?
<intelikey> goodthing i really would like to knw if fedora still leaves sbin out of user paths ?
<goodthing> oops, sorry, was not looking, will look now
<goodthing> nope, that command is respondless
<goodthing> oh, typo
<goodthing> no i am right, no output with that command intelikey
<intelikey> goodthing that's why your user doesn't have fdisk  or any of the commands in */sbin/
<goodthing> intelikey: ok, but from su it also does not seem to work
<intelikey> goodthing root has sbin in the path  so it sees things like fdisk.
<intelikey> su is not root environment
<intelikey> su -     is root environment
<goodthing> i know, but fdisk cannot be found
<goodthing> seems to be in util-linux, but that is not installable...
<intelikey> but other commands would also be missing.  i'm just saying.
<goodthing> i see
<intelikey> k
<goodthing> thnx
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> <intelikey> su   is not root environment   <intelikey> su -     is root environment  <<< i hope you did catch that.
<_kuja_> I thought the only big difference was that su -         moved you to /root .... hmm, I might be wrong about that though
<intelikey> _kuja_ it's total environment   sets ~ $HOME $PATH and all
<_kuja_> Hmm
<intelikey> test it and see :)
<vge> i just can't understand why it dont send mail, i have sendmail installed, php.ini is referring to right path, but no mails send o.o
<_kuja_> su (without -) sets $HOME, not sure about path, that I'll have to check
<_kuja_> then again, I'd have to have different $PATH 's set to notice
<intelikey> games ?
<_kuja_> ~ is also set
<intelikey> echo $PATH | grep game
<_kuja_> (probably directly related to $HOME, of course)
<_kuja_> /usr/games?
<intelikey> that is not in root's path by default
<_kuja_> I never said I was suing to root :P
<_kuja_> Fine, I'll check that
* intelikey can't su or sudo  nosuid   so i'll leave the testing to you.
<_kuja_> Hmm, you're right, it won't set the path if you only su instead of su -
<intelikey> it wont set the path it wont cd you and other things...  i just don't remember what all
<RoKFiT> how can I update my alsa driver?  there is a fix for my card.
<intelikey> RoKFiT kewl   glad you found one.
<marlus> tem brasileiro ai
<RoKFiT> but i need to install it from our repos
<RoKFiT> how can i install it?
<RoKFiT> or update
<_kuja_> If you're running edgy, then you're about as up to date as you can get via the repos, unless you want to try feisty, which I really wouldn't recommend until April or so
<intelikey> ooops.
<RoKFiT> ah, when will an update be released
<_kuja_> That's just the thing, there probably won't be one in Edgy.
<_kuja_> Unless you get extraordinarily lucky.
<RoKFiT> i have to update the OS?
<intelikey> i bet dapper will get the patch
<RoKFiT> well can someone help me compile a driver
<intelikey> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<_kuja_> compiling kernel drivers is not something I'm experienced at ...
<_kuja_> how about you intelikey?
<__osh__> _kuja_: It's not that hard. Put it in the right dir and do a "make modules" iirc.
<intelikey> RoKFiT i can tell you you will need build-essential installed.   and you'll need the kernel source.  that's about as far as my help goes there.
<_kuja_> and a lurker wakes up :D
<RoKFiT> it's a module not a kernel driver
<__osh__> sorry, wasn't paying attention really. let's see if I can find your original question.
* intelikey wonders what the differance is ???
<_kuja_> 04:30:02
<_kuja_>  < RoKFiT >  how can I update my alsa driver?  there is a fix for my card.
<intelikey> yep looks like that would be a kernel module to me....
<_kuja_> kernel modules do seem to perform the same functions as drivers, don't they?
<RoKFiT> what alsa driver is feisty using?
<__osh__> yeah, looks like a module is what you're after to me too.
<intelikey> maybe we should stop making fun.  he's been working on that three days now.
<__osh__> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<intelikey> RoKFiT sorry for the pun at you expence.  i'll try to refrain from such.
<RoKFiT> go ahead, i'd just like to get it working
* __osh__ goes to change another nappie. Yuk.
<intelikey> RoKFiT have you installed build-essential ?
<RoKFiT> i'm about to
<intelikey> RoKFiT have you dl'd the patch ?   and the kernel source ?
* _kuja_ goes to check what version of alsa feisty is using
* _kuja_ fires up vmware
<RoKFiT> i have the alsa driver downloaded, yes
<RoKFiT> kernel source, i'm not sure
<RoKFiT> build-essential is installed
<intelikey> actually if it was me.   "not that you are me."  i'm probably just get the kernel source with the patched driver and build the whole kernel.  modules and all...   compile in what ever i wanted...
<intelikey> building a kernel is not that hard.  it just takes a little time.
<RoKFiT> where do i get the kernel source
<intelikey> kernel.org ?
<intelikey> if all you want is to build the driver
<intelikey> then get the ubuntu kernel source
<intelikey> packagemanager
<RoKFiT> what is the package called
<_kuja_> feisty has 1.0.13-2 ...
<intelikey> linux-source ?
<dave_> intelikey adept wont download mt packeges anymore There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<_kuja_> Shouldn't need the whole source to build a module
<_kuja_> should only need:
<_kuja_> linux-headers-`uname -r`
<intelikey> dave_ hmmm
<RoKFiT> they are installed
<tamacracker> :\ check disk didn't do anythin for me intelikey
<intelikey> open the package and read the UPPERCASE.FILENAMES
<tamacracker> could it be because i installed fuse?
<intelikey> could i guess.  i don't know anything about fuse
<tamacracker> oh.
<dave_> its like i have to remove the old dowloaded files out of adept before it will get the new one
<intelikey> tamacracker i was corrected about the cli name of that windows app  it's  chkdsk  not scandisk  sorry.
<RoKFiT> okay now just ./configure and make the driver?
<tamacracker> yeah i did the check disk.
<intelikey> dave_ that sounds like a broken install/configure of something.    close the package manager and in  a konsole do    sudo apt-get install -f     if it errors out pastebin the errors.
* goodthing already want kubuntu back
* goodthing cannot find the normal tools anymore :(
<intelikey> if it does nothing .....  hmmmm     and if it corrects the problem stop using adept and start using synaptic.
<mankeletor> hi all
<mankeletor> anybody knows in what package comes sdl-config?
<intelikey> goodthing export PATH="$PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin"
<_kuja_> libsdl1.2-dev
<max_> is there anything similiar to Dameon Tools in Linux?
<RoKFiT> with feisty, can i do an upgrade?
<dave_> ok ill try !
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, you can upgrade to Feisty, but it might be more advisable to download the herd 1 cd instead. Trust me.
<mankeletor> _kuja_: thanks
<RoKFiT> whoa how would i upgrade to it?
<tamacracker> can someone please help me mount my NTFS drive so it is writable
<_kuja_> Unless you have a good grip on what you're doing, attempting to upgrade would leave  your system horribly broken ...
<tamacracker> the steps I am using looks nothin like what i have
<RoKFiT> explain to me this method
<max_> tamcracker: pop in a live cd and use qtparted
<_kuja_> tamacracker, there are two ways, ntfs-fuse and ntfs3g
<tamacracker> anything that's more stable
<mankeletor> 32 dependencies for libsdl1.2-dev :S
<max_> tamcracker: that is stable
<tamacracker> im using fuse but fuse screwed it up and it made it to a read only./
<momal> !info qt4-dev
<ubotu> Package qt4-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<RoKFiT> kuja
<_kuja_> RoKFiT: edit the /etc/fstab, change all instances of edgy to feisty, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<momal> !info libqt4-dev
<ubotu> libqt4-dev: Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 4087 kB, installed size 19996 kB
<bgsteffens> how can i check remaining file size on a mounted hard drive?
<momal> Can someone tell me if they are able to install libqt4-dev... because i get broken deps :(
<RoKFiT> edgy is not found in /etc/fstab
<intelikey> bgsteffens df
<tamacracker> Can someone please help me get my NTFS HD to be write-able, it is currently read-only.
<RoKFiT> can i just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<_kuja_> momal: I can
<_kuja_> Which mirror are you using?
<bgsteffens> ty. also, do i have to explicitly umount a hard drive before i can physically remove it?
<goodthing> intelikey: what does that?
<tamacracker> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows <- looks nothin like this when i follow these instructions
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, You'll end up fighting broken dependencies and other fun things. Only do it if you know how to deal with them.
<goodthing> brb, need some coffee
<intelikey> goodthing adds sbin to your path.
<tamacracker> Can someone please help me get my NTFS HD to be write-able, it is currently read-only.
<goodthing> ^_^
<momal> _kuja_: Just archive.ubuntu.com ones. you ?
<bgsteffens> tamacracker: did you do chown?
<RoKFiT> what other things?
<intelikey> goodthing but only for that shell and any sub-shells.
<tamacracker> chown?...
<dave_> dave@dave-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<_kuja_> Same, just checking that it was us.archive.ubuntu.com, which I've had trouble with on several occasions
<dave_> Password:
<dave_> Reading package lists... Done
<dave_> Building dependency tree... Done
<dave_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dave_> dave@dave-desktop:~$
<dave_> dave@dave-desktop:~$
<tamacracker>  / join #beryl
<dave_> i dont know what to do now sorry?
<_kuja_> RoKFiT: how about dapper?
<bgsteffens> tamacracker sudo chown brian:brian /mnt/location if your login name is brian
<RoKFiT> what about it
<majnoon> i'm using a radeon 7000 pci video card glxgears only averaging 60 fps
<_kuja_> is it found in your sources.list?
<RoKFiT> is it more suitable to me?
<RoKFiT> no
<Lynoure> dave_: you can say "I'll use pastebin next time" :)
<shiftmeister> can you disable trash on kubuntu ? plz
<intelikey> dave_ ok the package database is clean and all installed packages are configured   so if adept is giving problems try to apt-get what ever you want and see what happens.
<_kuja_> majnoon, sounds like that's probably normal, I think I got around 90-100 with my old 9700
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: add repo and update?
<intelikey> dave_ what were you trying to install ?
<tamacracker> chown: cannot access `/mnt/location': No such file or directory
<dave_> kk sorry about the spam guys i am just a microsoft boy
<bgsteffens> tamacracker put /mnt/location as the spot in your filesystem that you mounted the ntfs drive
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, just change dapper/edgy to feisty, then do the update & dist-upgrade. Unless you know how to deal with broken deps though, I don't really recommend it.
<majnoon> i have a onboard i810 and it's agp settings still loaded that hurt it ??
<Alarm> hello i tried to instal java from the package manager, everything goes actually fine. till a point that the installation stopped. so i pressed on details and so that it shows the license aggrement, but it seems that it doesnt accept neither "enter" nor "yes" so the installation doesnt go forward. some how i dont have access in the console window or i dont know what else
<RoKFiT> change edgy to feisty where?
<Alarm> actually thats what i see: Operating System Distributor License for Java v1.1 (DLJ)  plus some other text
<RoKFiT> in sources.list?
<momal> _kuja_: any ideas what I can do to fix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37894/ | info from apt-get
<intelikey> dave_ what were you trying to do exactly ?    when you had the trubble with adept ?
<tamacracker> you mean: /media/hda1
<bgsteffens> tamacracker yea if that's where you mounted it
<tamacracker> chown: changing ownership of `/media/hda1': Read-only file system
<dave_> i was trying to download wine and the mp3 codecs
<bgsteffens> O_O
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: where do i edit edgy to feisty
<RoKFiT> nothing is in fstab
<max_> im trying to install CDemu and when i do <make> it says </bin/sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number> what does this mean?
<_kuja_> RoKFiT: /etc/apt/sources.list
<majnoon> is there a way to switch intel_agp to ati_agp ??
<tamacracker> ... what do i do now?
<intelikey> dave ok   do this in the konsole;  sudo apt-get wine
<intelikey> see what it does.
<_kuja_> *install
<majnoon> is there a way to switch intel_agp to ati_agp ??
<shiftmeister> hello anyone?
<Alarm> any tips for the problem i got ?
<shiftmeister> i have a question plz
* _kuja_ doesn't know
<bgsteffens> tamacracker that's all i knew to try, i'm a noob ^^, hopefully one of the pros here can take it over
<RoKFiT> all dappers and edgys or just edgy
<tamacracker> oh man
<shiftmeister> guys ?
<intelikey> wow RoKFiT you have dapper and edgy in your sources.list ?
<_kuja_> Alarm, try doing it from the konsole instead, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<max_> just ask it shiftmeister
<RoKFiT> dapper for wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/
<intelikey> hmmmmm
<momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37894/ <-- can anyone help me >_<... trouble installing libqt4-dev
<Alarm> no what to do ? close the package manager ? will that maybe destroy everything or it will be overwritten and everything wil be ok
<shiftmeister> can u disable trash on kubuntu?
<mankeletor> what's the $HOST for kubuntu? I have edgy 6.10
<_kuja_> momal: quite the strange problem you're having with the broken packages ... Are you using Dapper or Edgy?
<momal> edgy
<_kuja_> mankeletor: I don't seem to get anything from echo $HOST
<_kuja_> momal, maybe it's a result of the recent update?
<RoKFiT> sources.list is changed, sudo apt-get update?
<intelikey> anyone have the url of the w32codecs.deb package ?
* _kuja_ isn't sure though
<_kuja_> RoKFiT: right
<tamacracker> Can someone please help me get my NTFS HD to be write-able, it is currently read-only.
<intelikey> RoKFiT that would be the next logical step
<RoKFiT> many packages are installing
<momal> _kuja_: recent update?... when I first tried was around 2 weeks ago and it did it then
<intelikey> RoKFiT you have been warned that there may not be a complete enough repo to support that upgrade yet.
<_kuja_> tamacracker, pull up konqueror, type in uwiki ntfs-3g
<tamacracker> aren't all these different file extensions gonna screw up my HD?
<RoKFiT> i will try it
<RoKFiT> what is the next step
<tamacracker> can I just delete fuse
<tamacracker> and start from scratch
<intelikey> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_kuja_> Yes, and repeatedly. It took me about a half hour to an hour to get Feisty fully up to snuff
<tamacracker> im not using fuse, i hate fuse, fuse ruined the whole write access.
<_kuja_> All of which was fighting broken packages
<RoKFiT> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<intelikey> and good luck to your hat.
<mankeletor> _kuja_: That's right, for that reason Im asking. echo $HOST give you nothing on slack, but you can do export HOST=i486-slackware-linux and you're ready for packaging :)
<_kuja_> fuse != 3g, last time I checked
<intelikey> rokfit  is another package manager running ?
<Alarm> why do i get that: alarm@rockpc:/$ sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<Alarm> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Alarm> 
<RoKFiT> yes, fetching updates...
<Alarm> ?
<_kuja_> makeletor, you can export it on kubuntu as well
<majnoon> do you think the kernel still loading intel_agp slowing card??
<intelikey> RoKFiT only one at a time.
<RoKFiT> one update at a time?
<_kuja_> Alarm: probably because you did, doing that should fix things though
<intelikey> one package manager
<RoKFiT> k
<RoKFiT> 588
<intelikey> <RoKFiT> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock <<<<intelikey> RoKFiT only one at a time.
<RoKFiT> 15 installs, 588 updates
<RoKFiT> and this wine repo is giving me troubles
<intelikey> that's what the "lock" file is there for.   to "lock" it.
<Alarm> _kuja_,  still get errors: You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Alarm> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Alarm>   sun-java5-bin: Depends: sun-java5-jre (=
<Alarm> did it with apt-get -f install but get again the same message
<intelikey> like the lock inside a restroom stall.   one at a time.
<_kuja_> do an apt-get remove sun-java5-jre sun-java5-bin
<_kuja_> Then install them over again
<Alarm> ok i think something worked now
<jovans> hallo
<RoKFiT> brb
<_kuja_> hello
<jovans> ich hab mal ne frage
<Alarm> something strange happened. although java -version 1.5.0 is installed . in the adept manager i see that jdk and jre arent installed
<jovans> wo kann ich in kubuntu einstellen das kde mit einer neuen session startet also nicht automatisch speichert welche config datei ist dafr verantwortlich?
<_kuja_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jovans> #kubuntu-de
<jovans> na gut
<_kuja_> Alarm: try installing them?
<Alarm> ok i think fixed
<Alarm> thank you a lot
<_kuja_> you're welcome
<Alarm> how can i find the path of java installed ? last question :)
<_kuja_> /usr/lib/jvm/
<Alarm> and /urs/lib/jdk is the development librar y ?
<_kuja_> they should all go inside /usr/lib/jvm, gcj resides in /usr/lib/jvm as well
<Alarm> okie thanks:)
<ForgeAus> hey all :) I'm back.. .and a little wizer... well not alot, but slowly getting there
<intelikey>  /usr/local/src/bin/music: line 24: file: command not found  <<<< what's the gripe there ?     is it  "file" the command that is not found ?
<intelikey> does anyone have the command   file ?
<_kuja_> looks that way ....
<_kuja_> I have the command file
<intelikey> hmmm ok.
<intelikey> ty.
<_kuja_> /usr/bin/file
<intelikey> what installed it ?
<achem> same here
<_kuja_> contained in the package file ...
<intelikey> ok
<ForgeAus> uh one question about adept...
<intelikey> that's simple enough.
<ForgeAus> if you allow proprietry software does athat mean its al lshareaware?
<ForgeAus> grr shareware
<intelikey> ForgeAus no that means non-free
<intelikey> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<ForgeAus> hmmm ok... another question what's the difff between debian and ubuntu... (I mean I know ubuntu is based on debian)
<intelikey> ah i found the offending code...  do if file $Q | grep audio > /dev/null 2>&1
<intelikey> seems that i need to install file,  cause that is important....
<_kuja_> release cycle, commercial support, some packages, different userbase, different target audience
<intelikey> different default also
<max_> how do i unmount an ISO i mounted?
<intelikey> umount it
<ForgeAus> you can mount iso's kewl :)
<_kuja_> mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<intelikey> ForgeAus yes or floppy.img files
<_kuja_> might also need -t iso9660 or similar
<intelikey> or hd.img files
<max_> intelikey: is it the same command but umount
<ForgeAus> the only problem now with VMWare is its slow :(...
* _kuja_ finds vmware fast enough
<intelikey> no just umount file.iso
<intelikey> or sudo umount file.iso
<max_> oh ok
<max_> thanks
<_kuja_> or wait, I missed the un. Lovely
<tamacracker> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3g'
<intelikey> to mount you do   sudo mount file.iso mount/point/ -o loop
<max_> sudo: unmount: command not found
<intelikey> i didn't say unmount
<Jucato> umount
<max_> ooooh
<max_> sorry
<tamacracker> was i supposed to do this: /dev/<your partition>     /media/<mount point>     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, stil working on that?
<intelikey> you can even mount cram images
<tamacracker> me?
<tamacracker> I've been tryin to mount my ntfs drive so i can write onto it for the last 4 hours
<Admiral_Chicago> tamacracker: ya, iirc, i think you were doing that when i left
<Admiral_Chicago> damn
<_kuja_> intelikey, if you can, it probably involves putting a -t cramfs or similar
<ForgeAus> kuja its ok, just not fast enough for me thats all
<jovans> can everybody say me where kde is storering the last session
<tamacracker> I wish Jon was online
<intelikey> in fact in linux you can mount anything except tamacracker's ntfs   which defies all logic.
<_kuja_> or was it squashfs
<Admiral_Chicago> have fun with that,...(back up your data!)
<tamacracker> Jon only took 5 or so minutes
<jovans> i cannot start the kde controll center it crashes how do it manualy that kde starts with a blank session?
<jovans> wich config file
<_kuja_> ForgeAus, I've got an FX-60 and 2GB of RAM, so it only makes sense that I wouldn't notice speed problems :D
<Admiral_Chicago> jovans: what do ou mean control center?
<tamacracker> #ubuntu #dapper #beryl #ntfs
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago! :)
<jovans> the session manager
<_kuja_> kcontrol crashes?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah you can't get past KDM?
<jovans> in kde
<intelikey> _kuja_ yes there is a list in /proc/filesystems  of the fs's that do and don't need  -t
<Admiral_Chicago> jovans: you log in and everything is blank?
<jovans> no
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: ever do a KDM theme?
<jovans>  it restore automaticly the last session i want to login with a ne blank session
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: nooooope :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see
<jovans> wich vonfig file i have to edit?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i'm working on one now.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: hehe have fun! :)
<intelikey> or that shouldn't need -t  i should say.
<Admiral_Chicago> jovans: i understnad, i'm not really sure
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i'm lost on what i should be doing
<jovans> everybody knows?
<jovans> wich are the config file
<tamacracker> Does anyone know if I'm supposed to have this in the fstab?: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll ping PyroMithrandir when I see him online
<Admiral_Chicago> or ask him when he comes to my house
<Jucato> :)
<_kuja_> brb, restarting X
<momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37894/ <-- can anyone help me >_<... trouble installing libqt4-dev
<intelikey> jovans i don't know the config file... but you can select to not restore from within kde   not sure if that helps you...
<RoKFiT> 61%
<_kuja_> and I'm back, with beryl 1.3 :)
<_kuja_> erm, 0.1.3
<RoKFiT> sweet
<intelikey> eeeek "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<intelikey> what i need is  gnupg ?
<_kuja_> you need to find the signers public key, and then apt-key add it
<RoKFiT> is the feisty repos updating alsa?
<intelikey> _kuja_ ubuntu main
<crube> I thought of trying Beryl out, but my graphic drivers seem to be messed up for some reason. I have an integrated graphic chip on my laptop and it hasn't been working well with Edgy :(
<intelikey> now do i need gnupg ?
<_kuja_> RoKFiT: Edgy has alsa 1.0.11, Feisty has alsa 1.0.13
<RoKFiT> so yes?
<_kuja_> intelikey, I don't think so
<_kuja_> Indeed
<RoKFiT> will my pc just reboot into feisty after apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> _kuja_ then what does dpkg use to authenticate packages ?
<Ash-Fox> That reminds me.. I need to import my own stupid GPG key, so apt will stop crying about the lack of my key
<intelikey> ah GPG key   so it is gnupg then ?
<RoKFiT> windows people call a computer a pc, apple people a mac, what do linux people call a computer?
<intelikey> box
<RoKFiT> seriously?
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, you probably just need to import the package maintainer's key
<ForgeAus> yup a box
<ForgeAus> its a windows box a linux box and osx box, etc... :)
<zamaliphe> how can i get the kernel boot masgs ?
<RoKFiT> linux box
<_kuja_> intelikey, it is, but I don't think it requires it to do the authentication
* Ash-Fox knows people who call a computer, a 'brain'. It was fun to get support calls with people saying, "Help, my brain isn't working"
<RoKFiT> it should be LC
<RoKFiT> i'm going on my lc
<intelikey> well i installed gnupg   we'll see if that fixes it on my next package i deside to install.
<RoKFiT> linux computer
<ForgeAus> I tend to chunk linux, bsd, solaris unix, etc in the one *nix category...
<RoKFiT> is freebsd nice/
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, doubt it
<_kuja_> intelikey: apt-cache search keyring
<ForgeAus> I wouldn't have a clue
<RoKFiT> oh
<Ash-Fox> If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number):
<RoKFiT> its just kde
<Ash-Fox> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<Ash-Fox> gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<RoKFiT> too many distros when all they really differ in is repos and how they boot
<_kuja_> Ash-Fox, that must have been funny. Probably true in both respects :D
<ForgeAus> I was thinking of getting a few distros like knoppix and an rpm based one like mandriva or fedora core to toy with
<intelikey> RoKFiT :)
<ForgeAus> and see how they compare to kubuntu
<ForgeAus> but other than that... I have no idea
<RoKFiT> kubuntu is like the sleek
<Windwalker> Hi. Can somebody tell me if snd-xxxx drivers are part of ALSA?
<ForgeAus> perhaps even freespire
<Ash-Fox> ForgeAus, I'd urge you to try mandriva over fedora
<ForgeAus> kubuntu seems to be mostly user friendly
<RoKFiT> kubuntu is just what you need
<_kuja_> Windwalker: all drivers preceded by snd- are alsa drivers
<_kuja_> AFAIK
<Ash-Fox> For the fact that mandriva comes with it's configuration utilities for hardware and such (like drakconf), something unique that other distros don't really have
<ForgeAus> well kubuntu I think I'll stick with... the rest are just for comparison
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: do i just reboot after apt-get dist-upgrade
<_kuja_> Mandrake did have some nice configuration tools, I'll give it that (in fact, I bet it still does)
<Ash-Fox> Although, saying that. I still choose to use Kubuntu over Mandriva as my main desktop
<Ace2016> how do i find what screen i'm using, beryl says:
<Ace2016> beryl-xgl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
<Ace2016> beryl-xgl: No manageable screens found on display :1.0
<Windwalker> Ok. If I have description on my multimedia controller like: ALSA emulation #10, then how can I tell which snd-xxxx is ALSA using, _kuja_?
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, I would seriously recommend checking that EVERYTHING got upgraded first.
<_kuja_> do another dist-upgrade to check
<intelikey> RoKFiT if the kernel and boot loader are both updated propperly.
<RoKFiT> okay
<Ash-Fox> Ace2016, tried ctrl + alt + backspace?
<ForgeAus> is there a virtual windows manager that makes your desktop like a cube?... that you can spin for alternate desktops??
<Ash-Fox> ForgeAus, es.
<Ace2016> Ash-Fox: many times, and then i logged back in and it still broken
<RoKFiT> compiz
<Ace2016> ForgeAus: yup, beryl
<_kuja_> Windwalker, not sure, take a look at lsmod | grep snd. Most of them are generic dependencies of the specific one for your hardware. For example mine uses snd-intelx80
<Ash-Fox> Ace2016, well.. That sucks. :<
<ForgeAus> kewl :) i'll check it out
<_kuja_> **8x0
<intelikey> RoKFiT and yes it doesn't hurt to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Windwalker> I forgot about lsmod :) Thank you _kuja_
<Ace2016> Ash-Fox: it doesn't, i was using it yesterday and i love it, the options are great and it has everything that i used to use kwin for and the effects are very nice and the manager is good too
<RoKFiT> that sucks that there aren't ever driver upgrades
<_kuja_> yw Windwalker
<RoKFiT> 91%
<intelikey> being using now the development alpha   or pre-alpha   you will want to  sudo apt-get update && sudo e
<Admiral_Chicago> ping to anyone
<intelikey> being using now the development alpha   or pre-alpha   you will want to  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     on a regular basis.
* Ash-Fox honestly doesn't like effects. Slows down use of programs. Don't want to wait the half second it takes to animate a application to appear on the screen to use it.
<intelikey> like daily.
<Ace2016> But it doesn't slow anything down
<_kuja_> These effects can of course be turned off, ash-fox
<Admiral_Chicago> nwm
<Admiral_Chicago> bed time
<Ace2016> and its like osx's see all the windows at the same time thing, its very useful
<_kuja_> Again?
<Ash-Fox> _kuja_, which I do. :P
<intelikey> Ace2016 affects take time.   it may be unnoticable by it's there.
<_kuja_> I set mine to fade, all of the other ones serve to annoy me ... or fascinate me to the point that I do them over and over again thus losing productivity
<Ace2016> intelikey: unnoticable is ok with me
<intelikey> :)
<Ash-Fox> the only animation I leave on, is Yakuake's drop down animation (Although it's set todo it really quickly)
<RoKFiT> no, that did not work!
<_kuja_> What didn't work?
<intelikey> sound still pops ?
<RoKFiT> i got an error that it couldn't commit to updating something
<RoKFiT> adept updater
<_kuja_> I tried to tell you that would happen ...
<RoKFiT> i'll go burn the cd, brb
<_kuja_> I wish I had an internet connection as fast as rokfits :O
<ForgeAus> damn I don't remember my ident password
<ForgeAus> in fact I'm suprised  it still exists
* _kuja_ is sleepy
<_kuja_> 6am sounds like a good time to go to bed to me ... hahaha
<ForgeAus> yup it was me
* goodthing is going to see how fast he can destroy FC
* _kuja_ hands goodthings some dynamite and a handaxe
<_kuja_> Have fun
<goodthing> hehe
<goodthing> FC is not for me, is just isn' t
* intelikey puts fingures in ears and watches..
<goodthing> but i can backup my data now
<_kuja_> backups are good
* goodthing jumps aside
<max_> i just removed a 2gb partition, is there anyway to add this to my main partition without having to reinstall?
<max_> or make the partition show up as a second drive
<_kuja_> goodthing: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Herd1/Kubuntu could be worth a try. Keeping in mind it's rather, erm, experimental
<momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37894/ | Anyone I can't get libqt4-dev to install and I need it.. HELP
<intelikey> it's amazing what all you can mount in linux.    sudo mount -o reomount,ro,umask=777 /dev/_kuja_'s/brain /media/silly/things/to/play/with
<goodthing> _kuja_: i think i am going for the alternative to use one 750 SATA disk as OS for normal use and put the two maxtors in RAID1 for backup
<goodthing> dunno how that will turn out, but it is worth trying i guess
<_kuja_> Hopefully that will work then
<goodthing> yeah, trying is knowing
<intelikey> for his next trick goodthing makes _kuja_ say "huh?"
* _kuja_ gasps
<__osh__> Still looking for someone running acidfree....
<max_> i just removed a 2gb partition, is there anyway to add this to my main partition without having to reinstall?
<__osh__> max_: Sure, if you're running lvm.
<max_> wgar us lvm?
<__osh__> max_: huh?
<max_> what is lvm*
<Ace2016> direct rendering: No
<Ace2016> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
<max_> sorry, wasnt loooking
<__osh__> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<_kuja_> !lvm
<Ace2016> How do i enable direct rendering?
<intelikey> or you can just make it a mountpoint
<intelikey> !ati | Ace2016
<ubotu> Ace2016: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<__osh__> max_: The ugly solution would be to just mount it under some directory. But that wouldn't expand your disk, just give you some more space to put stuff in.
<__osh__> max_: It depends on what you want.
<intelikey> __osh__ like /var maybe
<malik__> hi guyzz. i have biiiiiig problem..............installed amsn 0.96 n its not working and it also installed something called manage 3rd party software............how do i get rid of all of em coz im unable to uninstall any of them
<malik__> im using edgy kubuntu
<__osh__> intelikey: like /var or somewhere under ~ depending on what he needs.
<ForgeAus> edgy here too
<ForgeAus> feisty sounds interesting tho
<Ace2016> intelikey: i did all that already, i'm in xgl now
<intelikey> yes  i agree    it all depends.
<intelikey> Ace2016 all that ?
<__osh__> ForgeAus: What in feisty sounds interesting. So far I don't see anything spectacular in it.
<intelikey> Ace2016 how to enable dri is in some of that
<max_> osh: thats all i need is mroe space to put MP#'s in
<__osh__> max_: MP#?
<Azzco> MP3
<max_> MP3* sorrt
<max_> sorry*
<__osh__> Ah.
<_kuja_> hostname bed && sleep 4h
<__osh__> Then just mount it somewhere. Don't bother with lvm.
<momal> Anyone that can install libqt4-dev can i have a look at your sources.list file please
<__osh__> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<max_> when you mount it dosnt it dissappear everytime you restart though
<malik__> can any one tell me how to remove amsn 0.96 from command line(konsole)
<Azzco> one sec momal
<intelikey> max_ mkdir ~/more_space && sudo mount /dev/<devicenode> ~/more_space
<__osh__> max_: Have a look at the fstab link on how to add a directory.
<max_> ok, thanks osh
<_kuja_|sleep> momal, one moment then
<__osh__> max_: or have a look at intelikey's solution.
<intelikey> both actually
<intelikey> i was just adding to what you said
<Azzco> momal: how do you want me to give you the file?
<momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ will be fine thanks :)
<Ace2016> intelikey: where does it say how to enable dri?
<_kuja_|sleep> momal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37895/
<Azzco> someone was faster ;)
<intelikey> Ace2016 sec.
<intelikey> Ace2016 what card ?
<flem_> having updated my laptop to edgy, I can't write anything in any x-programs
<tamacracker> how do i uninstall fuse?
<Azzco> Has anyone got Konference installed? I got a few errors last time I tried to build it...
<intelikey> tamacracker how did you install it ?
<Ace2016> intelikey: nvidia
<tamacracker> through wget
<Ace2016> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
* _kuja_|sleep crawls toward his bed
<intelikey> tamacracker wget only downloads things.
<intelikey> dpkg ?
<tamacracker> it wasn't through adept
<intelikey> anyone can help Ace2016 with nvidia ?
<tamacracker> there's a fuse link i used
<tamacracker> that i had to type in wget
<tamacracker> then added it to my source list
<intelikey> tamacracker then use adept and uninstall it.
<tamacracker> ok
<momal> dammit >_<... still broken package GARR!!
<intelikey> Ace2016 i've never setup nvidia.  i'm not the one to ask about that.
<tamacracker> get rid of libfuse2 as well?
<intelikey> momal what you did ?
<intelikey> tamacracker yeah
<tamacracker> k
<momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37894/
<momal> trying to install libqt4-dev
<intelikey> momal you know about nvidia ?
<momal> yea i have nvidia drivers installed... latest ones i think.. or close to latest from the site
<intelikey> momal that looks like a repos issue.
<momal> I first noticed it 2 weeks ago when i needed it then but just forgot about it but now i need it >_<
<_kuja_|sleep> bah, before I actually force myself out of my chair, which I should have done 5 minutes ago: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx  && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<intelikey> momal put up you sources.list for me.
<intelikey> _kuja_|sleep to late
<intelikey> -:- SignOff Ace2016: #kubuntu (Remote closed the connection)
<_kuja_|sleep> Wow, All the more proof that I need that sleep
<intelikey> :)
<momal> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37902/
<tamacracker> #ubuntu
<malik__> hi .......can any one tell me how do i remove amsn 0.96 from my computer?
<Ace2016> intelikey: i'm back, x crashed
<Azzco> malik__: That depends on how you installed it.
<intelikey> Ace2016 sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Ace2016> intelikey: what does that do?
<intelikey> momal try commenting out the last two byrl and scype  and sudo apt-get update  then try it.
<intelikey> Ace2016 that's the anwser to your question about dri
<tamacracker> is there any way i can check what modifications have been done to my drive, a while back i made my ntfs a read only, and i don't remember how i did it.
<intelikey> Ace2016 you said you had the drivers installed already...  the full answer was "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx  && sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<malik__> Azzco: i installed it from its website .......... it also installed something called manage 3rd party software in edgy's system foledr menu and nothin nothing works.............niether amsn nor that 3rdparty thingy which can supposedly remove the software
<malik__> should i manually remove th directories?
<Ace2016> intelikey: i already did that bit too
<intelikey> tamacracker physically  or software changes ?
<tamacracker> software
<intelikey> Ace2016 thats about as far as i can go down that road.
<tamacracker> i remember i followed instructions from a site, on how to access my windows xp drive as read only
<tamacracker> but i dunno where i made the modifications
<intelikey> tamacracker hmmm
<malik__> fstab wud b my guess
<Azzco> malik__: Did you download a .deb file? if I right click a .deb file I get a menu with optiones to install and uninstall
<intelikey> malik__ not this time.
<dave> ok intelikey io sort of workrd it out adept is still playing up it will download like evey second file after  i restart and stuffarond a bit more, but i got WINE on there and tryed to install itunes
<dave> and it says it installed it but i cant find it?
<intelikey> tried a manual mount and it's just not writable.  not even when it says it is.
<Ace2016> How do i find which x display this is?
<intelikey> dave i'm not much on wine.   (i don't do winsdows)   but check ~/.wine/
<momal> intelikey: Still same :(
<intelikey> momal hmmm  let me revisit the paste....   sec.
<malik__> Azzco: no i downloaded the generic installer which is at the top of the download page............and it downloaded and installed something called "manage 3rd party software"
<Azzco> Ohh.. I didn't check that out to hard myself... Sorry but I can't help you malik__ :(
<intelikey> momal what was the package name ?
<momal> libqt4-dev
<intelikey> !libqt4-dev
<ubotu> libqt4-dev: Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 4087 kB, installed size 19996 kB
<intelikey> hmmmm
<malik__> okie thats hwere its installed............../usr/bin/amsn should i use rm command to remove it?
<intelikey> !libglu1-xorg-dev
<ubotu> libglu1-xorg-dev: transitional package for Debian etch. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<intelikey> !libglu1-mesa-dev
<ubotu> libglu1-mesa-dev: The OpenGL utility library -- development support files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 266 kB, installed size 780 kB
<intelikey> momal run sudo apt-get libglu1-mesa-dev    lets see if it errors
<momal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37903/
<intelikey> momal ok.   i don't know for sure what to tell you.  that's what happens when you add repos that are not sync'd with ubuntu to install things that are out side the ubuntu repos.  it breaks things.
<max_> what does the "swap" partition do?
<malik__> okie thats hwere its installed............../usr/bin/amsn should i use rm command to remove it?...........can any one suggest?
<momal> then how can i fix the only things i ended up installing were amarok and skype... beryl i compile from soure and cinerella i havn't had a chance yet to try
<intelikey> what you have is  a newer/unrecognized version installed and either you will have to remove it (which will probably take the package you installed it for, with it)   or force a downgrade on that package.  or find some other third party way of doing it.
<max_> what does the "swap" partition do?
<momal> so i need to remove: libglu1-mesa
<intelikey> momal i'd sujest sudo apt-get remove libglu1-mesa    yes.
<intelikey> but i bet it takes skype with it.
<momal> rofl.. its going to take kde as well and everything with kde
<intelikey> hehhe actually yeah i just noticed it's xorg
<tamacracker> muahahahaha
<tamacracker> finally!!
<tamacracker> i got it to work!
<tamacracker> through 3g :D
<intelikey> so you can try a forced downgrade
<momal> but from the error it seems to want a older version when a newer one will be installed
* rcrook is away: doing the sleep thing
<intelikey> tamacracker glad for you.
<momal> how i do a downgrade?
<tamacracker> :D
<intelikey> dl the package
<intelikey> and sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade packagename.deb
<intelikey> or force-all
<momal> 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3 <-- so thats the one i want ?
<Ash-Fox> force-all might cause a depedency issue though?
<intelikey> and you are asking for other things to bread when you do.
<mirko> hi
<momal> Ash-Fox I already have enough of them it wont hurt to have more lol!
<intelikey> Ash-Fox he's alredy got broken packages.
<mirko> where i can find repository for kubuntu 6.10 amd64?
<momal> Ash-Fox: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37894/ <-- my prob
<momal> now to find the package
<intelikey> momal you can go ahead with the  "sudo apt-get remove libglu1-mesa"    then follow that with   "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop "   it's a little cleaner than a reload.
<momal> O_O.. that will remove everything though
<intelikey> momal and word to the wise.  in some cases it's better to compile what is not in the repos than to use repos that are not for your distro.
<mirko> who can help me??? where i can find kubuntu repository??
<mirko> for amd64?
<intelikey> !repos | mirko
<ubotu> mirko: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<momal> umm skype was the only thing i installed... and they don't have source
<momal> cinerella I havn't installed yet and i compile beryl
<intelikey> figures....
<malik__> can any one help with uninstalling amsn and manage 3rd party software thingy?
<momal> i had this problem before i got skype
<intelikey> well the added repos did it.
<malik__> can any one help with uninstalling amsn and manage 3rd party software thingy............they both are giving me grief
<jerp> mirko, here's a compiled list posted, you'll have to work it to your specs......   http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<momal> but if i didn't install anything then how could they have screwed it up ?
<max_> hi, i have a 2.2gb partiton as a hd, and when i go to mount it it says " An Unknown Error Has Occured" anyone know how to fix this?
<intelikey> momal schedualed update ?
<momal> eh?
<momal> I have it update when i choose to update
<mirko> thanks to all
<malik__> can any one help with uninstalling amsn and manage 3rd party software thingy............they both are giving me grief
<intelikey> see the thing is that if the package manager sees a newer version of * it installes.  it doesn't do a sanity check on that to make sure other packages will still be avalable
<momal> I dont' update though.. I only update certain programs I want it to update and I always check what it updates.
<momal> and the extra reps that were there were only added today and skype was 2 days ago.. amarok when i first installed edgy and beryl had never been uncommented it.. I added it there if the compile didn't work
<intelikey> so i see people adding third party repos to their sources.list so they can get the latest and greatest.....  then they come here cause the package manager is hosed......
<momal> I got the latest amarok.. just like a ton of other people seems to work for them still.. and I had the problem before any of the others were added
<intelikey> momal you added repos   correct ?     did you install anything after that ?
<momal> skype that was it... but i looked and all it installed was the skype package nothing else
<momal> but I had this problem before I got skype
<jerp> is it true to say that 'dev' files are for writing and not installing software?  eg. a user shouldn't need 'dev' files installed.
<momal> dev files are for comping
<momal> I need it to compile kdenlive
<intelikey> well  where did you get  "libglu1-mesa-6.5.1+cvs20060824 ?
<momal> no idea... if i knew I would have bom barden them with questios
<Zamber> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> how do i make a rar archive thats password protected ?
<momal> if its newer why should the other package care :S
<intelikey> Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed
<nuxil> hu huuu
<intelikey> momal do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cox377> is there a command to mount all drives [local] 
<Hobbsee> intelikey: that's unofficial compiz breakage
<sonicGB> mount -a
<intelikey> Hobbsee hmm
<cox377> sonicGB: cheers
<intelikey> will that fix it ?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: i believe you have to dpkg -i the deb you want ( the lower version) of libglu1-mesa, then upgrade
<momal> so stop the update now ?
<cox377> sonicGB: is there a command to list all mounted?
<intelikey> Hobbsee k
<intelikey> momal no
<momal> k
<nuxil> how can i do it ?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: and give the lecture about unofficial repos breaking things, of course
<sonicGB> cox377: "mount" with no options will list all, some say that using "df" (disk free" is a safer way... nothing breaks if you typo with 'df'
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> we just had that.
<Hobbsee> intelikey: oh good
<momal> well it was skype or amarok that broke it since I didn't install after adding cinerella to it
<momal> and it was happening long before i even added them in
<sonicGB> cox377: both "mount" and "df" will list all ordinary mounted filesystems, in different ways...
<intelikey> momal Hobbsee said "compiz"  you got that ?
<cox377> has anyone here used a distro called 'insert'?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: beryl's another possibility, but i think that was compiz breakage
<momal> I never installed compiz... omfg.. that would mean .... hmm well I never installed compiz after i got edgy only compiled beryl...
<momal> but is this possible: installing compiz... later removing it... updating to edgy (when edgy was released).. then going onto beryl
<momal> possible it stayed broken since then ?
<intelikey> momal see Hobbsee.   i gota go.
<Hobbsee> momal: yes, it does.
<nuxil> i need to make a rar file thats password protected.. how can i do  it
<max_> hi, i have a 2gb partition on my hd and linux sees it as a sotrage device, but when i go to mount it it says "an unknow error has occured" how can i fix this?
<momal> ahh.. thats probly why then. Hmm I think the update just updated my kernel means im going to need to run nvidia installer again. So whats next how I fix the problem ?
<cox377> !insert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cesko> Has someone Omnibook 4150 ?
<max_> hi, i have a 2gb partition on my hd and linux sees it as a sotrage device, but when i go to mount it it says "an unknow error has occured" how can i fix this?
<vge> hi, where does phpmysqladmin look for automatic logout time? I want to disable it or atleast make it allot longer, i hate to allways relog
<cox377> !ntfsmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<momal> yay thanks intelikey and Hobbsee seems that it isntalled now...
<cox377> i'm running this command
<cox377> mount /mnt/hda1
<cox377> but it says it cant find ntfsmount
<mindspin> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<max_> how can you restore a file you edited to its state before you modified it
<r4wbeRRy> hi
<malik__> max_: check in the same directory where the modifief file is n there u shud see the old file with ~ and partially same name........u can delete the current one n rename the backed up on to the original name n have it back
<malik__> ooooooh well he is gone
<malik__> what is thios?........a net spliut?
<cyberkiller> hello
<cyberkiller> does anyone knows how to install firefox on kubuntu6.10?
<llutz> sudo aptitude install firefox
<malik__> can any one tell me how to copy a folder to /usr/share/amsn folder.........its not letting me do it by drag and drop........do i need to use commandline and if so then can any one tell me the command to use?
<Jucato> malik__: what are you trying to copy to /usr/share/amsn? that folder is owned by root so you need superuser privilege to do that.
<Froki> ach ehrlich
<Froki> haett ich jetz nich gedacht
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<malik__> Jucato: i am trying to put couple of plugins into that amsn foilder so that they are available system wide
<Jucato> malik__: ah. you will need to run Konqueror as root with "kdesu konqueror"
<malik__> so i type that in konsole first to initiate konqi with root thingy?
<Jucato> malik__: or press Alt+F2 and type the command there. be very careful when using Konqueror as root, and remember to close it once you're done
<cloakable> Anyone know a way to hide the xine video window when playing music?
<malik__> okie one more thingy..............is there anything called dictionary plugin for konqi coz the one in it already is now asking for money
<Jucato> what do you mean asking for money?
<Jucato> none of the stuff that's available from Kubuntu or KDE asks for payment
<ubuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<malik__> well when i try to find the meaning of a work by selecting meriam webnster ditionary in the search box it takes me to result page of dictionary asking for money
<malik__> 29.95
<Lynoure> malik__: use dict
<lotusleaf> malik__: alt+f2 and type kdict
<malik__> lotusleaf: it says cant run command
<Jucato> malik__: that is not a dictionary program. it's merely a search bar, like Google in Firefox
<lotusleaf> malik__: then you should install it :)
<Jucato> lotusleaf: kdict isn't installed by default
<malik__> from adept?
<lotusleaf> malik__: sure, or use synaptic like I do
<Jucato> malik__: that search bar in Konqueror doesn't launch any program. it just searches the web. although I'm not sure why the meriam-webster search bar would ask for payment
<daedra> !gnomad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daedra> !zen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daedra> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<lotusleaf> !hwdb
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Hardware Database can be found at http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<malik__> oki is there any way i can add some dictionary search engine to the konqi search bar ?
<malik__> i want to add amazon.com and dictionary.com to the search box in konqi
<daedra> http://www.linux.ie/articles/tutorials/zen.php :)
<RoKFiT> i just tried to install feisty, and rebooted, and it loaded edgy!  is there a way to format the drive before i install?
<malik__> is fiesty any good or i should stick with edgy for the time being?
<RoKFiT> i can't tell you yet
<RoKFiT> lol
<Jucato> malik__: stick with Edgy
<Jucato> feisty is still alpha
<RoKFiT> Jucato: how do i wipe the drive before I install feisty
<Jucato> RoKFiT: just reformat it using the partitioner in the installer
<RoKFiT> which is what?
<RoKFiT> oh
<RoKFiT> brb
<malik__> oki......so what is the significanse of having separate / and /home partition?
<malik__> some ppl say that this way ur personal settings remain in tact when u upgrade or install new version of linux
<malik__> how does this work?
<Jucato> malik__: your data and personal settings are safe and preserved whenever you need to reinstall or upgrade
<malik__> u mean if i had separate /home partition and root partition........ if any thing goes wrong and i reinstall or say i had dapper n then i got edgy n installed it not only my settings n themes n stuff would remain the same but also i ll get all the new features of edgy?
<ubuntu> i'm on live cd, how do i format the drive?
<ubuntu> how do i format with the live cd
<ubuntu> nobody knows?
<malik__> i think u can do it thru system settings
<Froki> gparted
<fannagoganna> hi, running kubuntu, for some reason all my fonts look incredibly bitmapped
<fannagoganna> anyone know how to fix this?
<ubuntu> i'm trying to install fiesty, but every time i reboot, my system is booting into edgy
<malik__> bimapped?
<fannagoganna> bitmapped
<Froki> ich weis es
<malik__> bitmapped?......what does that mean?>
<Froki> aber da du leider kein deutsch sprichts kann ich es dir depp auch net erklaeren
<fannagoganna> means it looks very grainy
<momal> !lmad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<momal> !info lmad
<ubotu> Package lmad does not exist in any distro I know
<momal> Anyone know where I might beable to get lmad from? | /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmad
<dark> good afternoon
<Froki> hurensohn
<dark> i need help about kubuntu
<Froki> ich auch
<Froki> da kann bestimmt deine mutti helfen
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<malik__> momal: is sound related then probably u r looking for gstreamer mad codecs
<Froki> taj
<Froki> dumme sache
<Froki> i have a monster cock
<malik__> whatttttttttttttttttt
<Froki> who want to see him??
<dark> i have installed kubuntu but i dont know the "su" password
<Froki> sudo su
<Froki> userpw
<malik__> dark: thats ur normal user password
<Jucato> !sudo | dark
<ubotu> dark: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> dark: you just use your user's password
<dark> ok tnx
<Froki> and what is with my monster cock
<Froki> no one want to see him??
<Jucato> Froki: stop it
<malik__> Jucato: some one sent me ms office .pps slide show how do i play in k office?
<Froki> can't stop it nanana nana can't stop it
<momal> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> malik__: use KPresenter (KOffice) or OpenOffice.org Impress
<malik__> Jucato: it opens up but i wanna play it like a slide show
<BluesKaj> Howdy All! :)
<morgWork> there wouldn't happen to be a kubuntu security feed out there anywhere, would there
<Froki> fuck you all
<Jucato> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<Froki> no fuck me all
<Froki> pleas
<Flitzekacke> bam
<Flitzekacke> suck my dick
<Froki> bam ba-bam
<morgWork> and if anyone mentions a mailing list, I will bonk them with a Froki
<Froki> and my too
<Flitzekacke> lutscht meinen schwanz
<Froki> du hurensohn
<Flitzekacke> hart
<Froki> deine mutter stinkt nach fisch
<Froki> ja ne
<momal> Anyone here use kdenlive?
<Flitzekacke> eure eltern sind brder
<Flitzekacke> yes i
<Froki> yes
<Flitzekacke> its crap
<morgWork> these guys must be the debian devs who didn't get hired :)
<Froki> kdelive is fucking shit
<Flitzekacke> throw ur pc out of the window
<Froki> ofcurse
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<Froki> yes
<Froki> do it
<Flitzekacke> and jump after it
<Froki> thats a goooood idee
<Froki> idea
<Flitzekacke> idea
<Froki> scheis deutsch englisch kram
<morgWork> chris, quit being a dick
<Flitzekacke> and then ask ur mother for a blowjob
<Froki> hab ich doch schon
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Flitzekacke> toll
<Flitzekacke> ich bin so aufgeregt
<Froki> was?
<Froki> ich auch
<Flitzekacke> so i squirt into ur faces
<Froki> i stack my monter cock in my pcmcia slot
<Froki> no its broken
<Froki> now its broken
<ubuntu> jucato
<hdibani> ok i leave this room
<ubuntu> you there?
<Froki> ok
<Flitzekacke> rate my poo guys
<hdibani> some guys are very childish here
<Jucato> malik__: press F12 or go to the Slideshow menu
<Jucato> ubuntu: yes?
<Froki> deine mudda
* morgWork puts Froki and Flitzekacke on ignore
<Flitzekacke> lutsch riesenschwnze
<Froki> wir vertreiben sie alles
<Froki> shit
<Flitzekacke> oo nice work morgWork
<Froki> wir wurden ignored
<ubuntu> uh yes, i'm upgrading from edgy to feisty and on reboot it goes to edgy
<Flitzekacke> let it
<Froki> idiot
<Flitzekacke> its not good
<morgWork> [09:10:03]  <Flitzekacke> oo nice work morgWork
<morgWork> [09:10:04]  [Ignore]  Added Flitzekacke!* to your ignore list.
<Flitzekacke> it will destroy ur pc
<ubuntu> i'm on live cd
<morgWork> that was perfect timing
<Froki> i will help hi,
<Froki> him
<Froki> morgWork is a fuckin son of a biatsch
<ubuntu> jucato?
<morgWork> alright, where was I? anyone know if there's a kubuntu security rss feed out there anywhere? initial google searches  have turned up nothing
<Flitzekacke> and i suck the cook of ur mother
<BluesKaj> froki !language
<The_Machine> "Mail Notification Properties" is automatically popping up on KDE startup.  How do i make it so that this doesn't happen anymore?
<momal> Froki Flitzekacke: Kunt u enkel weggaan?
<Froki> ach shit was soll das
<morgWork> BluesKaj: he knows exactly what he's doing
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flitzekacke> yes froki plz be not so childy. be an adult and run nacked trough ur garden
<Froki> eure mtter lutschen schwnze in der hlle
<Froki> ok
<Jucato> ubuntu: have you completely upgraded to feisty? changed our sources.list and done dist-upgrade?
<Froki> i will do that
<Flitzekacke> und lutsch dann meinen schwanz
<Froki> no
<Flitzekacke> doch
<Froki> i suck your mothers dick
<ubuntu> i don't want to upgrade, i want to reinstall to feisty
<Jucato> Froki, Flitzekacke: please take your conversation elsewhere
<ubuntu> fresh install
<Flitzekacke> sonst muss ich die hurenshne aus dem channel hier dazu auffordern
<Flitzekacke> hals maul Jucato
<Froki> shut up jucato
<BluesKaj> yeah some ppl have a hard time saying what they mean , cuz their command of the laguage is restricted curse and swear words
<Jucato> ubuntu: then just use the installer in the live cd.
<Flitzekacke> deine mutti BluesKaj
<ubuntu> i am but on reboot it boots to edgy
<Flitzekacke> let it
<Flitzekacke> it will destroy xour pc
<Froki> do it
<Flitzekacke> *your
<Flitzekacke> ihr habt alle tropfige fotzen
<Froki> englische tastatur is shit was
<Flitzekacke> ne hab ich net mehr
<Froki> aso ja klar
<fannagoganna> hi, i want to ignore some deb packages. Do I do this through dpkg or apt?
<fannagoganna> and if either, how do i do it?
<Froki> idoito
<Flitzekacke> let it
<Froki> apt
<Flitzekacke> jump onto your pc
<DeadS0ul> i bought new speakers and I need to baptize'em
<Flitzekacke> its better
<Froki> apt-get remove gnome
<DeadS0ul> does anyone have garden of evil by iron butterfly?
<fannagoganna> then how do i do it through apt?
<Flitzekacke> apt-get remove gnome
<fannagoganna> to ignore certain packages -- don't download them?
<Froki> apt-get remove gnome
<Froki> its the easyest wa
<furryballs> sudo apt-get remove kde
<Flitzekacke> way
<BluesKaj> DeadS0ul, what kind of spkrs ?
<momal> fannagoganna: just ignore them..
<momal> ugh
<momal> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<DeadS0ul> the jbl spot =D
<Froki> momal is a hurensohn
<DeadS0ul> big punch ina  small box
<Flitzekacke> DeadS0ul: ich hab deine mutti gepoppt
<Froki> das is langweilig
<Kamping_Kaiser> momal, what are you !ops ing for?
<DeadS0ul> I don't speak german lol
<BluesKaj> cool, JBLs rock...used have a pr in my DJ business
<Flitzekacke> DeadS0ul: dann lern es
<Flitzekacke> mutterficker
<Flitzekacke> du bist dumm und hast ka
<mindspin> he#s swearing talking dirty in german
<Froki> uns lieber in nen chat fr kleine mdchen gehen und die anbagern
<DeadS0ul> hahaha
<DeadS0ul> I think i got the mutterficker bit
<Flitzekacke> klein
<momal> Kamping_kaiser: there are random spammers here thats why
<Flitzekacke> 9 jhrige?
<Flitzekacke> bin ich dabei
<lotusleaf> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<Froki> i don't speak any word german
<Froki> heil hitler kamerad
<denny> I don't either
<denny> okay, that one worked
<Kamping_Kaiser> momal, meaning Flitzekacke ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o denny]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@e177076097.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by denny
* Froki was kicked off #kubuntu by denny (bye now)
<mindspin> now they are talking about intimidating children
<momal> and Froki
<paulw_vm> grade school must be close in the mutterlund
<Flitzekacke> 5min vor der zeit is des dt soldatens pnktlichkeit
<Kamping_Kaiser> denny, can Flitzekacke go too please?
<denny> I suggest people stick to English for a while
<lotusleaf> denny: thx
<denny> anyone I don't understand is going to be leaving.
<Flitzekacke> im not bad
<Flitzekacke> i love u all
<mindspin> du bist ein dummschwtzer
<Flitzekacke> i want to suck ur big cocks
<Flitzekacke> if u have some
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@gssn-590c7a6d.pool.einsundeins.de]  by denny
* Flitzekacke was kicked off #kubuntu by denny (bye now)
<denny> anyone else?
<momal> yay :).. finally admin ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> those look like it.
<llutz> not all germans are like these... :)
<Jucato> thank you denny :)
<denny> okay, I'll hang around - highlight me if you get more problems
* mode/#kubuntu [-o denny]  by denny
<paulw_vm> llutz, we know that... :)
<Jucato> thank you :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<imbrandon> hrm , i'm a tad late
<Kamping_Kaiser> *grin* just a little
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<Jucato> imbrandon: just a bit :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyway, place is fairly opped now
* Kamping_Kaiser goes again
<momal> Has anyone here used kdenlive ?... It seems I get this mlt error when starting it up and everything compiled fine :S.. and the website doesn't have any help with it :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> enjoy your time all :)
<BluesKaj> punks ... disruption is fun for them
<The_Machine> "Mail Notification Properties" is automatically popping up on KDE startup.  How do i make it so that this doesn't happen anymore?
* Jucato thinks some valid user questions were drowned...
* The_Machine pints to Jucato and points to himself
<The_Machine> me me!
<The_Machine> heh
<Jucato> heh
<The_Machine> KDE startup is a weird beast.
<Jucato> do you close that Mail Notification Properties window before you logout?
<The_Machine> I looked in ~/.kde/Autostart
<The_Machine> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> hm....
<BluesKaj> yeah, good idea if ppl would ask again, after all the distraction
<The_Machine> yeah, i don't understand
<The_Machine> now, i was originally running ubuntu, and then installed the 'kubuntu' package
* The_Machine forgets the name of it now
<The_Machine> so it could be left over from when i was using gnome
<The_Machine> but it didn't do this until a few days ago.
<malik__> i can recieve files from some contacts but i cant send pics or any files to any one........i am behind an adsl router with firewall and NAT enabled on it
<malik__> how do i make my amsn to send out files?
<BluesKaj> malik__,, get rid of the Firewall
<The_Machine> Blues is right - your NAT acts as a firewall
<malik__> heheheh then i wud ber inviting viruses and spy wares .........altho it wud be alot less amount than windows
<The_Machine> as long as your computer isn't in your DMZ
<The_Machine> malik__: spyware?  viruses?
<The_Machine> what OS are you using?
<BluesKaj> yer behind a router , 99% of them have hardware FWs
<malik__> i am using edgy
<malik__> kubuntu edy with kde 3.5.5
<BluesKaj> what email prog , malik__?
<malik__> amsn
<malik__> i can recieve pics from other ppl but i cant send out
<BluesKaj> you need to setup port mapping/forwarding on amsn (I think)
<malik__> which is strange considering it should have been the other way around
<Jucato> it's possible to block outgoing, but accept incoming, using firewalls/ports, I think
<malik__> so any solutions or if u guyz can point me in the right direction
<BluesKaj> I have amsn...lemme check the setup options/requirements
<momal> malik__: If you don't find some sort of solution you could try kopete and try sending files with it :)
<BluesKaj> or dcc on IRC
<momal> YAYA... finally got kdenlive to compile... now hopefully it works how i want ^^
<jfrench> Hey ppl, im a long time ubuntu user, and i decided to use kubuntu insted, can anyone please tell me if i can just install beryl the same way as in ubuntu
<jfrench> and also, tell me how to turn off those balloon notifications on the tool bar, this is the first time im really using kde
<malik__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<BluesKaj> malik__, go into amsn prefernces/connections , you'll see satrting point transfers , the default port is TCP 6891 .. you'll have to open that port on your router
<SharkP> hi
<malik__> BluesKaj: Hmmm.........i dont know how to open that port
<SharkP> Is there anyone who want to help me?
<jfrench> Depends what is your problem :P
<SharkP> listen
<SharkP> I've installed aMule
<jfrench> :O
<SharkP> but,when I open the program
<jfrench> go on.....
<SharkP> the window is all black
<SharkP> and the same situation is for Freeciv
<BluesKaj> malik__, do you have your router access? it'll be an addressbar like "mynetwork" in your browser
<SharkP> why?
<beast> Riddell: ping
<jfrench> SharkP: Has this always happend, or did it suddenly happen one day
<malik__> i go into router from 192.168.1.1 n then typing my passwd
<SharkP> No,this happen everyday
<jfrench> SharkP: What graphics card do you have? And you have the rite drivers installed yes?
<jfrench> right*
<SharkP> I have the ATI Radeon Card
<linuxpeace> hello everybody
<SharkP> At the moment I don't remember the model...
<jfrench> Doesnt really matter what model :P
<BluesKaj> ok malik__ go to port mapping
<SharkP> I think I've installed the driver
<SharkP> How can I control?
<SharkP> Adept?
<linuxpeace> can ou read me?
<linuxpeace> or am i silenced?
<jfrench> We can read you
<BluesKaj> yes linuxpeace
<linuxpeace> ok thanks
<linuxpeace> guys i am happy
<linuxpeace> i am a free man , my first day in 10 years without fucking microsoft
<linuxpeace> from today on i only work with linux stuff, nothing else
<linuxpeace> i feel good.
<SharkP> linuxpeace:I know the feel...
<jfrench> Congrats
<jfrench> I made that step years ago
<SharkP> I've been using Kubuntu for a month
<SharkP> and I fell
<linuxpeace> was not so difficult as i expected
<SharkP> FREE
<SharkP> jfrench:let's come back to my problem
<linuxpeace> feeling is that my system is stable, and i can concentrate in my work and not in replacing some stupid icons or downloading a stupid windows tuning software, blabla, hehe
<BluesKaj> been on kubuntu for 5 mos, but I'm still gutless, Haven't  gotten rid of my windows partition :)
<jfrench> SharkP: sure
<linuxpeace> all that useless shit we had to eat from microsoft during decades. game over now bill hitler gates
<SharkP> what's driver's name for my card?
<jfrench> I keep my windoze part on so i can play Dod and Company of heroes :P
<momal> BluesKaj: I have been using linux for 5 years and I have windows still... only for gaming... If i can't get it to work under cedega :p..
<jfrench> Im unsure for ATIs.. Ill look for you
<SharkP> thanx
<jfrench> SharkP: Im a full nVidia fan
<SharkP> me too, but I had to buy a pc ehit ATI card... :(
<SharkP> *whit
<SharkP> damned keybord...
<Admiral_Chicago> good morning all
<jfrench> Lol what timezone?
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago!
<SharkP> jfrench:stupid question:are u french,jfrench?
<danny500> is anyone here good with Horde email?
<danny500> #horde
<jfrench> What do you mean?
* Admiral_Chicago waves back. Hi ya Jucato!
<danny500> Hi Jucato
<SharkP> are you come from France?
<SharkP> *do
<Jucato> hi danny500
<SharkP> you came from France?
<abattoir> hi Jucato
<linuxpeace> i think during my 10 years with windows i spent 95% of all that time, keeping that windows machine running and rebooting and 5% for productive work
<Jucato> abattoir!!!!
<jfrench> Im Australian, but i originaly came from Swit
<BluesKaj> yeah , there are some video codecs that nero handles better than devede and wifey wants me to keep windows "for emergencies" ...she seems to think kubuntu is so different that wouldn't be able to use it... and she doe shave her own windows box  :)
<jfrench> French is my last name :P
<SharkP> Ah,Ok!
<SharkP> I come from Italy
<danny500> yo Jucato, you any good with Horde email
<SharkP> my English teacher could kill me...
<Jucato> danny500: nope... sorry
<jfrench> whys that?
<danny500> damn
<BluesKaj> Canada here
<linuxpeace> and with all that money that i have spent for hitler gates gargabe products i could have bought 2 houses
<danny500> I'm Canada to
<linuxpeace> silly me, haha
<danny500> Represent
<jfrench> AUSTRALIA FTW!
<BluesKaj> where danny500?
<BluesKaj> I'm near Sudbury Ont
<danny500> Welland Ontario, you
<danny500> nm
<SharkP> Italy is the football world champion!
<danny500> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> :P
<SharkP> ok,ok...
<danny500> Hey, Blue, you don't live that far away from me
<jfrench> SharkP: im not to clear on this ATI driver stuff, im pretty sure its just called ati, Best cheack with another person who knows ATI back to front, i know nothing, ask me when you buy a nVidea :P
<BluesKaj> hehe , cmon ubotu , were getting acquainted ...it's good for ppl
<jfrench> nvidia*
<Admiral_Chicago> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> that might also help
<jfrench> !ham
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ham - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxpeace> i am reading extreeeeeeeeeeemly good reviews from PCLinuxOS, guys. anyone tried it yet?
<BluesKaj> SharkP, which AYI card?
<SharkP> ok,so, See you soon! ;)
<BluesKaj> ATI
<Admiral_Chicago> or lspci in the command line
<danny500> Yeah, not like were waisting anyones time, no one needs help right now
<SharkP> BluesKaj:radeon
<SharkP> but I don't remember the model
<BluesKaj> SharkP, hang on i have site for you
<danny500> Hey, BlueKaj > danieldewitt75@gmail.com
<SharkP> thanks
<danny500> lol
<danny500> hey, SharkP what radeon card you have?
<SharkP> oh,I don't Know!
<SharkP> or better
<Admiral_Chicago> linuxpeace: nope haven't used it
<SharkP> I don't remember
<SharkP> Is it important?
<BluesKaj> SharkP, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<SharkP> thanx
<SharkP> Bye to everybody
<SharkP> Forza Azzurri!
<BluesKaj> Jucato, what the device list command ?
<Jucato> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<TheGateKeeper> linuxpeace, the advantage over (k)ubuntu is that all your multimedia, flash etc works out of the box, the downside is there are not as many packages as (k)ubuntu
<BluesKaj> thx Jucato
<linuxpeace> gatekeeper. i got it
<BluesKaj> no, I mean existing hardware
<Jucato> BluesKaj: um.. kinfocenter? not really sure
<BluesKaj> sorry my request was worded incorrectly
<linuxpeace> ISA pnp net work cards are not supported?
<linuxpeace> ne2000..i probably need a driver, i guess
<linuxpeace> realtek pci was no problem for kubuntu..auto detected..
<linuxpeace> ISA rest in peace ..or can i use it somehow?
<linux_> hey guys I am busy with a script, just with the console. how can I make a script so that I only see my ip ?
<MukiEX> linux_ yoru IP?
<MukiEX> local or 'net?
<ScislaC> is there a way to request software be added to the repos for Feisty?
<linux_> yes, local
<ScislaC> (specifically I want to request ktoon)
<MukiEX> ktoon? o_0
<MukiEX> Oooh.
<MukiEX> Sorry, mixed up questions.
<linux_> :P
<MukiEX> linux_ : http://bash.cyberciti.biz/script/read-ip-address.bash.php
<Admiral_Chicago> ScislaC: check out MOTU/FAQ iirc
<syntaxx> what is the pacific standard time now? ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> @now Seattle
<Admiral_Chicago> @now LA
<kubuntu> 7:08 PST
<syntaxx> thanks
<sparr> where can i find the kubuntu logo as a svg?  i need to print a high res version
<scythe128> question:  How do I download all the updates to one computer, apply them, and then take the files I downloaded to another computer and apply them.  The other computer does not have any net connectivity
<sparr> where can i find a higher res version of this?  http://kubuntu.org/art/kubuntu-edgy.png
<sparr> aha, .svg in the same place
<Kabal> is it possible to make the panel-hiding button transparent?
<aseigo> no
<Kabal> aah that's a shame..
<Kabal> weird anyway.. everthing can be set to transparent except the hiding buttons..
<Kabal> but thanx for the quick reply :)
<luisfsm_> ma
<achem> kant reme the name of the package that sets kubuntu up for compiling /make etc.
<achem> n e 1?
<achem> got it: build-essential
<po8Freak> Hi all, stopping in to test HydraIRC for windoze on a USB stick :) Oh, since I'm here I hate Gnome. Bye!
<danny500> hey, how would I find the info of a server from a website?
<mindspin> what info are you looking for?
<danny500> domain, IP address and port info
<mindspin> whois domainname
<danny500> www.circlemanagement.com
<mindspin> when you do ping circlemanagement.com you#ll get the ip
<danny500> ok hold on
<NamShub> k3b never instaled properly, and now it cant uninstall
<mindspin> nslookup circlemanagement.com gives also some info
<NamShub> how can i remove it? dpkg -r --force-all wont work either
<malik__> hi there can any one play this link n tell me if the media is playing in their browser?
<malik__> http://www.smh.com.au/multimedia/warlord/start.html
<monique> hi all, how can I switch back to the standard kdm login prompte (not the kubuntu one) ?
<NamShub> ok found it
<kilrae> should i bounce spam or just discard it?
<Rikki> Hi all anyone able to assist me with a Install (totally new to Linux) I'm wanting to keep my M$ install till i get to grips with things, any assistance would be greatly apreciated
<NamShub> Rikki: any specific questions?
<DaSkreech> Rikki: How mush free space do you have on your hard drive(s)?
<Admiral_Chicago> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, that isn't a good guide at all
<Rikki> NamShub, not sure how to get it to identify the partitions i have to date so that it dosnt wipe my old MS data
<DaSkreech> Rikki: how to identify them in Linux? or partions in general?
<Rikki> DaSkreech identify in linux if possible.. on my Sys, its showing that i have 2 HSS both 200gb, which is correct... but not showing the partitions.. i have all my music and important data spread across the partitions that exist on both HDD
<Rikki> HSS= HDD*
<DaSkreech> Rikki: open System Settings and look at Disks and file systems
<Rikki> DaSkreech thanks will take a look at it now
<Rikki> DaSkreech, many thanks thats showingthe partitions.. now to figue how to get the install file to install on the partition i want (is that at all possible?)
<DaSkreech> Rikki: A little knowledge may help here
<lakhia> Can someone help me with an annoying kde behavior please?
<DaSkreech> Under UNix all real life things (monitors, keyboards, mice, soundcards, hard drives) are kept in the /dev folder
<DaSkreech> lakhia: You WANT an annoying KDE behaviour?
<lakhia> DaSkreech: well, a cure from it, rather!
<DaSkreech> Rikki: Hard drives on an IDE chain are all called /dev/hd<something>
<Rikki> DaSkreech as is the case with all things... :) I think i'll read up as much as i can before going further as the data i have on the M$ installs are not backed up as yet
<lakhia> DaSkreech: the hover effect on the start menu drives me nuts and I can't find the system setting to turn it off
<aseigo> lakhia: in the panels config, appearance, "show mouse over effects"
* aseigo ponders if anyone can help him with an annoying user behaviour
<lakhia> aseigo: Thanks, Aaron, let me look for it.
<lakhia> aseigo: which is?
<aseigo> namely figuring that their personal opinion defines the judgement for any given feature ;-P
<lakhia> aseigo: well, I think the feature is meant well. But I think the delay is not long enuff. It shows even when all I want to do is click on it
<aseigo> lakhia: yeah, that's been increased in 3.5.something
<DaSkreech> aseigo: It depends on how much it tiches
<aseigo> DaSkreech: "can someone help me with a kde behaviour that is annoying me" <-- ah, so much nicer.
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Yeah I agree unless yo've found over whelming opinion that the behavious should not be that way
<DaSkreech>  Like Ctrl+N closing the application without saving
<lakhia> aseigo: my apologies ... generally the two sentences are equivalent for most people! :-)
<aseigo> DaSkreech: damn. and i was about to commit that exact feature. maybe i shouldn't. hmm
<aseigo> lakhia: not when you're the person writing the software and hearing it from both sides of the debate for any given feature on a daily basis =)
* aseigo gets LOTS of user opinion. mostly stated as god honest fact.
<aseigo> evidently god is very confused as he rarely gets above 60-70% consistency ;)
<lakhia> aseigo: :D
<lakhia> aseigo: ok, under "look and feel" then "Appearance" ... now i have several taps
<lakhia> aseigo: er, tabs
<lakhia> aseigo: sorry, choices on left side
<lakhia> aseigo: Style? Window Decorations? Which one has "show mouse over effects"?
<aseigo> lakhia: no. *panel configuration*
<lakhia> aseigo: ahhh, no wonder I couldn't find it ... thanks, that's so much better! :)
<NamShub> KControl > Desktop > Panels > Appearance > General
<NamShub> see, that was easy :P
* lakhia breates a sigh of relief
<Simian__> it's my birthday today
<DaSkreech> Wohoo?
<icheyne> !birthday
<ubotu> birthday: Display information about pending events on login. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-9.1 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<icheyne> ;)
<Simian__> icheyne: thanls
<Simian__> thanks
<astronaute> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=652419#p652419 (is it possible to install kubuntu on core 2 duo please ?)
* _kuja_ clicks the link
* _kuja_ realizes it's all in french
<Kinhoshi> Everytime I reboot, KDE doesn't start up, rather it starts in terminal mode... and I have to reinstall my nvidia drivers to get KDE to start up. And when I install my drivers, it complains something about my X.org module, and tells me to download a X.org SDK/development package.
<Kinhoshi> Where can I get the package?
<Admiral_Chicago> astronaute: yes it is
<Admiral_Chicago> check out the 64 bit build, give me a second to find a link
<astronaute> Admiral_Chicago what im doing wrong pleqase ?
<astronaute> Admiral_Chicago i tried amd64 too
<Admiral_Chicago> astronaute: may I PM you?
<astronaute> sure
<_kuja_> Kinhoshi, do you have the development package it asks about installed?
<Kinhoshi> I don't think so...
<Kinhoshi> I'm not entirely sure.
<Dark_Wizdom> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<_kuja_> Kinhoshi, any particular reason you're in stalling the nvidia driver with the .bin file from nvidia's website, as opposed to the ubuntu nvidia-glx package?
<Kinhoshi> I didn't know I could get the drivers from Ubuntu...
<Kinhoshi> I'm pretty new to Linux/Ubuntu. :P
<_kuja_> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Kinhoshi> Thanks.
<bibriude> hola
<_kuja_> hello
<bibriude> hi there
<bibriude> join #london
<_kuja_> ?
<ishtus> how do i run .deb files??
<llutz> ishtus: they are to be installed (dpkg), not to be run
<ishtus> i downloaded ati drivers, and i followed some tutorial saying make alien fglsomething.rpm
<ishtus> llutz: how do i used dpkg?
<icheyne> dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Simian__> why can't i stream radio with amarok
<Simian__> i have looked at the wiki
<gehnna> hola a todos, buenas tardes
<gehnna> tengo problemas al parar el entorno grafico para instalar el driver de nvidia. le hago un sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop y se me queda el cursor parpadeando y nada
<gehnna> alguien me pude ayudar
<_kuja_> ati | ishtus
<icheyne> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gehnna> gracias
<_kuja_> !ati | ishtus
<ubotu> ishtus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pielgrzym> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ishtus> thanks ill look around on that
<syntaxx> how can i play my dvd? totem doesnt want mt to play dvd
<_kuja_> to play back most dvds, you need to install lilbdvdcss2
<syntaxx> ok thanks
<_kuja_> **libdvdcss2
<syntaxx> _kuja_: it says package has been obsoleted or is only available from another source
<_kuja_> Yeah ... it's of "questionable legality" so it's not in the repos. Let me dig up the link of where to find it at.
<syntaxx> ok
<_kuja_> http://developers.videolan.org/libdvdcss/
<Dark_Wizdom> test | Dark
<Dark_Wizdom> -_-
<icheyne> !dvd | syntaxx
<ubotu> syntaxx: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ishtus> pff, i had an error while installing the .deb package.. >
<ishtus> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man8/atieventsd.8.gz', which is also in package xorg-driver-fglrx
<ishtus> what does this mean??
<ishtus> that i already have the drivers on my pc??
<soon> I need to confirm the make and model of my wifi (T60 laptop) .. its not in KinfoCenter ... any suggestions?
<yelonek> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<aseigo> soon: lspci from a command line (konsole)
<soon> thx
<aseigo> soon: e.g. on my laptop `lspci | grep -i wireless` does it
<soon> I think this must be it : Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<scythe128> hallo
<soon> hi
<scythe128> why is it that it takes vlc 10 minutes to dl for windows but it takes like 3 minutes to apt-get it?
<NamShub> i guess theres a lot og static libraries in the windows version
<scythe128> ya think??
<mozilla> buenas
<scythe128> is there a windows version of libdvdcss or will it work with my current dvdcss libs from my other dvd players? I know, its not a windows or vlc support forum, but you guys seem to have all the answers (just kissing up)
<mrnopc> I'm trying to update my xorg distribution package how can I do that with apt-get?
<mozilla> hi
<mozilla> how can I do my logitech mx518 works well in kubuntu please? every button work well?
<mozilla> please?
<allee> mozilla: what does not work?
<scythe128> I have a gamepad, my jsconfiguration recongizes it and will calibrate, but none of the games recognize it, is this a common issue, or (more likely) did I screw something up
<mozilla> allee, the aditional buttons
<mozilla> the 2 buttons of the left side and the buttons to configure the resolution
<mozilla> well, the 2 buttons for the resolution work, i can change the resolution, but in windows i can configure them to make other functions
<mozilla> additional, sorry
<mozilla> my bad english :S
<mozilla> does anybody help me please?
<NamShub> !lomoco
<ubotu> lomoco: Logitech Mouse Control for USB mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0beta1+1.0-4 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 124 kB
<NamShub> not sure if its it though :)
<allee> mozilla: start xv from konsole and press the buttons.  There you maybe see something like Button7 and Button8.   (If you seee NoSymbol it's a bit more problematic)
<circ> how do i make konqueror auto refresh folders when i delete stuff?
<mozilla> ubotu, if i install that driver, i will be able to do every button work and with the function i wnat?
<mozilla> want*?
<mozilla> allee, i know the number of my buttons, i was using xev
<mozilla> but with xev, the 2 buttons for the resolution are not recognized
<allee> mozilla: mhmm, you see nothing when you press the buttons in xev?
<mozilla> yeah
<mozilla> but only the 2 buttons of the resolution
<allee> mozilla: oh!
<mozilla> the other buttons are seen well in xev
<mozilla> so, i have 10 buttons but only 8 buttons are recognizexd
<mozilla> recognized*
<mozilla> very strange xS
<mozilla> :S
<allee> mozilla: (wild guess) maybe the standard mouse driver only support 8 buttons
<mozilla> but at least, i want to be able to configure the additional buttons, although i cant configure the 2 buttons of the resolution, but at least, the others...
<mozilla> allee, how can i change that driver?
<allee> mhm, I see button 8 and 9.  So at least 9 are supported ;)
<allee> mozilla: good question.  I never run into it.
<Dr_willis> ive noticed that the GENTOO wiki pages have a lot of excamples/deatils/xorg configs for the various mice.
<Dr_willis> They may be a little techy at times.. but they got some decent docs at least. :) on some very specific topics such as that.
<allee> Dr_willis: URL at hand?
<mozilla> ok allee thanks a million
<mozilla> for your help
<Dr_willis> google.com
<Dr_willis> :)
<skreet> I've got a 44 GB partition showing up as 44 MB is `df -h`. Theres a ton of missing data. Any ideas?
<allee> mozilla: I wasn't a big help.  Maybe Dr_willis hint is more useful.  Or the lomoco pkg NamShub was mentioning ...
<allee> Dr_willis: boring ;)  but I do it
<mozilla> ok, im gonna install lomoco now and test it
<allee> mozilla: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse
<mozilla> thanks
<allee> mozilla: let us know in case you find a solution
<mozilla> ok, dont worry, of course
<_alan> Howdy - I've had problems with DNS servers resetting in my network settings. I've edited /etc/resolv.conf to put my nameservers in there, and did chattr +i to make it stick. Now during bootup I have to hit ctrl+c when it hangs setting up the network. Is there a more elegant solution (breezy)
<mozilla> we have to help each other to make kubuntu the best community xD
<yelonek> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<_alan> (got the above solution from the forums)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. trying to track down a good link to that Linux/IBM comercial that came out bout 2 years ago.. the YouTube copies are all sort of lowres
<blackflag> !inventory
<llutz> _alan: install package resolvconf and define nameserver in /etc/network/interfaces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inventory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> _alan: yes, use 'superseede domain-name-servers 1.2.3.4;' in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<_alan> (i apologise - new to irc - command to whisper?)
<fdoving> whisper?
<_alan> is there a command to whisper a user? If not, it's cool :)
<fdoving> we usually just do it this way.
<_alan> okeydokey... Before I try the above 2 solutions, should I back out my changes to resolv.conf?
<fdoving> you can always start private sessions with other users, but it's not done very often unless the topic is something not related to the channel.
<_alan> kk
<Dr_willis> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<_alan> thanks doc - more rtfm for me ;)
<fdoving> _alan: yes, after editing /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf you would need to undo the chattr, to allow dhclient to update it. I presume you use a router or some kind of dhcp server?
<_alan> Yes, I am using a router that supplies IP addresses via dhcp
<genii> !conexant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conexant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> _alan: ok. then go edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and undo the chattr operation.
<_alan> resolv.conf kept getting reset to the ip address of the router
<fdoving> _alan: ok. then my suggestion will work.
<genii> Has anyone gotten a HSF or HCF Conexant to work in Edgy yet?
<soon_> I just erased my /etc/apt/sources.list !!!!
<_alan> superseede -> supersede?
<fdoving> _alan: correct. my bad.
<_alan> multiple supersede lines for more than one dns server?
<genii> !hsf'
<fdoving> soon_: get a new one then.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hsf' - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !hsf
<fdoving> !easysource | soon_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hsf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> soon_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<TheGateKeeper> soon_, dapper or edgy?
<_alan> google ftw
<fdoving> _alan: no, like this: supersede domain-name-servers 1.2.3.4, 5.6.7.8;
<simen> does anyone know how i get floating icons and other cool things for kubuntu ?
<soon_> edgy
<Mitja> How do I put taskbar back? I accidentally removed it.
<_alan> yah googled it :p
<simen> hate googling things !
<simen> Bah !
<simen> Help A.S.A.P :P
<TheGateKeeper> soon_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<soon_> thanks
<_alan> it's cool when you have a starting point to look from - I just had no idea where to begin looking
<swim> hey folks, would anyone happen to know where I might get kubuntu's default kicker background?
<_alan> okeydokey, rebooting to see if we have won. will be back :p
<fdoving> swim: in the kubuntu-default-settings package. /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/kubuntu-panel.png
<fdoving> swim: if you're not on kubuntu you can get the source of the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<swim> thanks so much fdoving :)
<swim> fdoving: you would'nt also happen to know what package I'll need would you?
<fdoving> swim: kubuntu-default-settings
<swim> excellent thanks again
<genii> Has anyone tried compiling Conexant drivers in Edgy?
<_alan> hey guys. Tried adding supersede info to dhclient.conf, and backed out my changes on /etc/resolv.conf. No hang during bootup now, but resolv.conf is back to my router as nameserver, and dns is not being set to the entries I made
<yelonek> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<_alan> supersede domain-name-servers 213.94.190.194, 213.94.190.236
<Rob-West> i need a Kubuntu source.list file
<_alan> gonna check my konversation log - there was a suggestion from another guy about installing a package
<_alan> install package resolvconf and define nameserver in /etc/network/interfaces - does this sound good for breezy?
<_alan> wow. Its deep g(r)eek in /etc/network/interfaces (shudder)
<_alan> only sources.list I have is from breezy - doubt it would do you much good
<fdoving> _alan: you really don't need resolvconf if you use the dhclient way.. you can however install it if you want to. it doesn't really change anything.
<_alan> rob-west: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37941/plain/ is a copy of my sources.list file, it may help
<fdoving> _alan: so, it didn't work? hmm.. that's strange, very. try to change 'supersede' to 'prepend' then..
<_alan> kk
<genii> There will be a prototype of sources.list normally in /usr/share/doc/examples/sources.list
<allee> _alan: nameservers can be set via dhcp. not need to use dhcp in this case
<genii> Normally the only differences are the localisations ( COUNTRYCODE.archive.ubuntu.com) etc and suite (dapper edgy) etc
<_alan> yah, problem is ubuntu persists in resetting nameserver info in resolv.conf to the router ip address rather than any dns settings in network control panel
<allee> fdoving: how's the dhclient way to have a fixed domain search path where ever you connect?
<_alan> I've got around that by editing resolv.conf with my dns servers, and chattr the file readonly, but that causes a hang during bootup that you have to ctrl-c out off
<_alan> of*
<fdoving> allee: i would guess that is something like: supersede domain-name "allee.net";
<allee> _alan: Usually dhcpd server provide nameservers and because the are pysically near the response is faster
<fdoving> allee: that goes in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, there is an example on line 17 if your dhclient.conf is similar to mine.
* allee looks ...
<_alan> yep, my router does supply dns server info via dhcp. Unfortunately, ubuntu ignores this, and just uses the router itself for dns,which is very slow
<Dr_willis> Hmm..never notced it being slow that way.. ive seen this issue befor.. i think there may be discussion of it in the forums/wikis.
<_alan> anyway, trying the prepend fix
<fdoving> _alan: in theory.. that's what 'supersede' should override.. the dhcp settings..
<Dr_willis> I recall ages ago editing the 'template' file that was used to make the resolov.conf :) but that was a bit of a hack.
<Dr_willis> then i also altered rc.local to 'fix it' :)
<_alan> yah there is a discussion in the forum, which led me to the solution of manually entering dns into resolv.conf and chattr it readonly, but this causes a hang on bootup needing a ctrl+c to bypass
<Dr_willis> but now i dont have the issue any more
<fdoving> _alan: prepend will only say 'try this first, then try whatever dhcp says'.. supersede is more like 'use this and shutup'.. iirc.
<_alan> lol
<_alan> prepend sounds like it might work
<Dr_willis> dont edit resolb.conf - theres some OTHER file that it copues the resolov.conf header from - thats the one i edited.
<Dr_willis> or at least it used to.
<adz21c> would any have any idea why kaffeine has stopped working for me? It doesn't even seem to crash ... just doesn't start.
<genii> Anyone compile Conexant HSF or HCF drivers on Edgy yet?
<Dr_willis> I forget why this problem even happens.
<allee> fdoving: ah, right. but domain name is used as DOMAIN in resolv.conf not SEARCH.  So I stick with resolvconf for now
<palvarez> alguien sabe porq automatix no corre en kubuntu?
<fdoving> Dr_willis: that's only when resolvconf is installed.. in those cases /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/ should be edited.
<CotRo|eR> http://pastebin.ca/285212 - any help pls??
<LjL> !es | palvarez
<ubotu> palvarez: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<_alan> um, because I'm unlucky, I have a guild run in wow in 30 minutes, and this needs to be fixed now before I go home? That sounds like it to me...
<allee> fdoving: nevertheless thx, never looked at dhclient.conf yet. Interesting
<Dr_willis> fdoving,  yea. i never did figure ti all out. :)  can always just copy the correct file over after booting.
<Dr_willis> bbl
<CotRo|eR> hey ppl, I have a problem any 1 can help me pls? - http://pastebin.ca/285212
<ikonia> CotRo|eR: whats the problem
<CotRo|eR> ikonia - scroll down there are some errors
<ikonia> yeah, just some file system and clock errors
<Rob-West> how do i makesure i have all dependencies
<ikonia> Rob-West: apt will do that for oou
<ikonia> you
<CotRo|eR> ikonia - is everything ok now? it kinda stopped there
<ikonia> well, your time may fix itself with ntp
<ikonia> file system I don't know if its ran checks
<ikonia> but if it has - it should be fine
<Rob-West> well ive done apt-get update
<Rob-West> and apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> then everything should be fine Rob-West
<Rob-West> and automatix2 wont install it says its missing dependencies
<ikonia> how are you installing automatix2 ?
<Rob-West> apt-get install automatix2
<Admiral_Chicago> Rob-West: also, apt-get build-dep foo
<ikonia> maybe the dependencies arn't available
<CotRo|eR> it got stuck there :|
<Rob-West> im gonna try downloading the /deb file
<Rob-West> .deb*
<_alan> prepend did not fix it either. rats
<_alan> the only thing that is working so far is to manually edit resolv.conf with my dns settings, and making it readonly :(
<_alan> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<_alan> which leads to a hang during booting which you have to ctrl+c out of (
<_alan> :(*
<dominik_> hello world, I have a problem with my speaker. When I log onto the computer, the speaker works, but when my daughter logs onto the same computer, he gets the speaker icon showing red cross over it
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how to open 3gp file
<stamen> with which program,
<stamen> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dominik_> is there a way I can solve this problem and let my daughter use the speaker because she would like to listen to music while surfing
<_alan> do a google search on 3gp file - first result is an explanation of the file and its format
<allee> dominik_: add your daughter to audio group (for list of other interesting group type: id   when you looked in0
<NamShub> dominik_: add your daughter to "audio" group
<genii> stamen try opening it with mplayer
<dominik_> how do I add her, am sorry..an abit very new :(
<dominik_> how do I add her to audio group, am sorry..am abit very new :(
<NamShub> dominik_: KControl > System Administration > Users
<Admiral_Chicago> dominik_: then admin mode -- groups
<stamen> genii: ok
<stamen> genii: wait
<dominik_> ok, let me try it now as we speak...
<stamen> dominik_: it works with mplayer
<stamen> genii: it works, but without audio
<dominik_> i don't even have mplayer installed
<genii> stamen Perhaps try a program capable of mpeg4 playback suck as kaffeine
<stamen> ok
<genii> *SUCH* as kaffeine
<allee> genii: suck? giggle
<allee> :)
<_alan> I've got breezy working on this laptop quite nicely. It only has 128MB ram at the moment - should I hold off upgrading to dapper -> edgy until I have ram up to 512MB?
<genii> I caught i
<genii> :)
<genii> _alan Well at least 192 would be good
<_alan> yah kk. Hopefully edgy won't have the problem with dns servers. I'll just live with the kludge for the moment
<dominik_> stamen: am going to log off and log her on to see if it works ...I will be right back
<stamen> dominik_: it works withjout sound
<genii> stamen kaffeine has no sound either with 3gp type?
<j_> SystemGuard reports that: Memory: 965,408KB used, 69,432 free
<j_> isn't this kinda bad?
<Dr_willis> you have free memory... thats good.
<Dr_willis> :)
<stamen> genii: I think so
<stamen> I will make a new clip with sound and I will try later
<j_> also, Juk has Vmsize of 119,680
<stamen> genii: 10x for the help for now
<j_> but does this mean that ~950Mb of memory is currently used?
<genii> stamen best luck
<stamen> who can tell me how to make the tv out to be with color
<stamen> genii: 10x
<stamen> I make it to work but it is black and white
<stamen> :(
<Dr_willis> j_,  looks that way.
<yelonek> hi, i have problem with WineCVS.sh script it says:
<genii> You mean X10 ?
<yelonek> test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
<yelonek> WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<yelonek> when i run it in bash
<Dr_willis> j_,  try the 'free' command
<Dr_willis> yelonek,  try 'bash whatever.sh'
<j_> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<j_> Mem:       1035680     972224      63456          0      14672     749920
<j_> oops, didn't mean to paste all that, sorry
<Dr_willis> or edit the first line of that script to be like #!/bin/bash  instead of #!/bin/sh
<NamShub> j_: memory isnt free'd until needed
<j_> Namshub, ahah, this was all new to me
<j_> a linux thing then
<yelonek> Dr_willis:  wtf ?? how did you know ? it's running !
<Dr_willis> windows works the same way i think... sor tof.
<NamShub> basically, as lnog as you dont use swap you dont have to care... ;)
<Dr_willis> yelonek,  The Ubuntu  devs (or someone) decided to switch to 'dash' as the default 'sh' shell. instead of bash.
<j_> but windows task manager reports allocatable memory as free donnit?
<Dr_willis> yelonek,  and its caused a few issues with non-posix compliant scripts
<Dr_willis> yelonek,  it can get to be a heated topic at times. :)
<j_> konsole takes ages to load, like 3 seconds for me at least
<yelonek> Dr_willis: thank you! pl community didn't help me
<Dr_willis> yelonek,    they perhaps dident even know. :)
<NamShub> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<NamShub> interesting, i didnt know that
<Dr_willis> heh - from what i hear its more like 'since bash isent  100% posix complient' -
<yelonek> Dr_willis: ha! I'll tell them :)
<NamShub> hopefully this will lead to more posix-compliant script :)
<Dr_willis> heh.. that factoid seems to make it sound like its dash's fault.
<j_> also, I installed something called preload but can't find in the processes anywhere
<Dr_willis> bash in 'posix' mode dosent error/warn/falt out when you do non-posix things.
<genii> !ash
<ubotu> ash: Compatibility package for the Debian Almquist Shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-3ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Dr_willis> or so i researched.
<genii> hmm
<Dr_willis> and you can make SOME scripts work by changing that #!/bin/bash /sh line. :)
<j_> ntfs_filldir(): Skipping unrepresentable inode, I have these in my system log, should I be worried?
<j_> aha, it's probably scandic characters on my windows drive
<j_> btw, is it possible to make kate display scandinavian characters correctly?
* majorek hello
<jason_> what media player can i use to play wmv and quicktime videos?
* kilrae curses the gimp
<kilrae> try vlc
<kilrae> or install w32codecs and you ought to be able to play them in kaffeine or xine or mplayer
<jason_> ok, i'll try that
<tilk> Hello. Im the fresh user of Kubuntu 6.06   Im looking for the answer for few questions. Am I at the right place here?
<abattoir> tilk: sure, you can ask here :)
<abattoir> tilk: you might want to read the FAQ and the Desktop guide too though
<tilk> I have forgotten to allocate the hard disc before install the system, now I have everything in one partition
<tilk> IS there any tool to make it now?
<abattoir> tilk: you mean you want to create a separate /home partition ?
<tilk> I wanna have one for swapping, one for system itself and one for my data
<tilk> yeah
<abattoir> tilk: you can try qtparted or gparted to resize your current partition, then create space for swap
<tilk> in fact Im not sure if swap has own partition or not....I just havent created it
<tilk> Is there any graphic interface for it or do I need to use console?
<abattoir> tilk: qtparted and gparted are both applications with a graphical interface
<abattoir> tilk: both of them use the program parted as a backend, which has a console interface
<genii-away> eg: Gnome PARTition EDitor
<tilk> thx and how can I run them?
<abattoir> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<abattoir> tilk: open up Adept Package Manager, and install qtparted
<abattoir> or 'sudo apt-get install qtparted' if you prefer the cli
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<abattoir> tilk: it is the same application that you might have used while installing kubuntu(if you used the live cd)
<tilk> hmm, thx a lot, Ive got it
<BluesKaj> FF 3 seems quite fast , but it doesn't support mplayer plugins yet...bummer!
<genii-away> is FF 3 out of alpha yet?
<BluesKaj> no
<tilk> hmm, Im not sure about there partitions. I can see three. 01 /dev/hda1 -ext3  02 /dev/hda2 -extended 02 /dev/hda5 -linux-swap.  The first one has Status "Active"
<BluesKaj> hda1-that's your windows partition
<abattoir> BluesKaj: ext3 ?
<abattoir> tilk: that's most probably your root partition
<BluesKaj> usually it is anyway
<abattoir> unless you have another linux installation
<tilk> which one? Active?
<abattoir> tilk: /dev/hda1
<genii-away> Active just means bootable
<BluesKaj> oh i see hda1 is ext3
<tilk> yes, its 54GB, hda2,5 are both 1GB
<crube> Where can I disable StickyKeys. I accidently turned it on and now I just wanna cry
<BluesKaj> .me slaps his naughty fingers for getting ahead of the thinking process!
<tilk> so I need to allocate hda1. What does the second partition mean? 02 /dev/hda2 Type: extended ?
<tilk> How can I create new partition here? (Without formating the old one) I cant find it
<BluesKaj> crube, sys/settings/regional&language/keyboard layout/enable keyboard layouts/switching options tab
<RealisticDragon> tilk: you can use qtparted
<genii> tilk if you type in console "mount|grep hda" does it tell you hda2 is mounted someplace?
<RealisticDragon> or fdisk if you prefer (command line app)
<abattoir> tilk: hda5 is most probably a logical partition, hence hda2 is an extended partition, meaning it doesn't physically take up 1GB(that's the 1GB taken by hda5)
<tilk> Console says:    /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<abattoir> tilk: hda1 is the root partition(presumably the one you want to resize)...
<abattoir> tilk: hda5 is swap(the kubuntu installer probably created it for you)
<ollie__> hey
<tilk> abattoir: yes, I see. So...how can I resize hda1?
<ollie__> i have a problem with firefox32 on amd64 pc
<ollie__> it ran b efore
<ollie__> but after installing build essentials
<ollie__> it wont run
<ollie__> get this error
<abattoir> tilk: use qtparted
<ollie__>  With the introduction of the free Player, VMware is making virtualization readily available to all IT professionals who need to evaluate applications or beta software or to simply share virtual machines with their colleagues. "
<ollie__>  Dave Parsons, Senior Vice President of Product Development
<ForgeAus> um hey all
<ollie__> oopos
<ollie__> hahahaha
<ollie__> thats not the error
<abattoir> ollie__: please don't paste here....
<ForgeAus> what happens when you use adept?
<abattoir> if it's large
<ollie__> pastebin?
<abattoir> ollie__: yes
<genii> tilk you will probably want to destroy hda2 then as well, since it's not mounted
<ollie__> sorry, i pasted that by accident
<tilk> abattoir: Yes, this is program which I use...but I dont know how to do it
<abattoir> ForgeAus: what do you mean? it is a package manager
<tilk> genii: destroy hda2...hmmmm... I dont know, if it helps...
<tilk> :)
<ollie__> ok paste bin isnt working
<ollie__> il paste the last 2 lines of the error here
<ForgeAus> abattoir exactly but does it keep the packages?
<ollie__> usr/local/firefox32/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgobject-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ollie__> and this
<ollie__> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libpangohack.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<ollie__> sorry for the pasting
<ollie__> its firefox32 on an amd64 machine
<abattoir> ForgeAus: yes in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ollie__> worked fine before
<ForgeAus> I made a 4 gig partition for it and its all full already!
<tilk> I cant use "resize" to root partition (hda1) I can only use it for others
<abattoir> tilk: that's because it's mounted, you are on it
<genii> tilk if you destroy hda2 (since not used) you can amalgamate it into a resized a1 or other partition)
<abattoir> tilk: use a live cd, like the kubuntu disk, run qtparted(make sure hda1 is unmounted) then resize
<abattoir> tilk: also make sure you've backed up important data
<abattoir> ollie__: do you have libgobject.... in /usr/lib32 ?
<abattoir> ollie__: also what are you using? linux32?
<ollie__> erm,
<ollie__> well,
<ollie__> ive installed kubuntu
<tilk> ok, Im gonna try it
<ollie__> then followed a guide in the forums
<ollie__> enabling me to run
<ollie__> firefox 32 (so i can use flash 9)
<abattoir> ollie__: which one? link?
<ollie__> on my amd64 kernel
<ollie__> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<ollie__> abattoir if you skip down to the manual howto bit
<ollie__> ive tried reinstalling the ia32-libs
<ollie__> but to no avail
<abattoir> ollie__: ok, go to /usr/lib32
<ollie__> yes
<ollie__> im there
<abattoir> ollie__: look for  libgobject-2.0.so.0
<ollie__> hm
<ollie__> cant see it
<abattoir> ollie__: it should be a symlink to another file
<ollie__> isnt there
<abattoir> ollie__: try reinstallin ia32-libs-gtk
<abattoir> ollie__: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ia32-libs-gtk'
<ollie__> done
<abattoir> ollie__: try running firefox32
<ollie__> nah same problem
<abattoir> ollie__: is the file there now?
<ollie__> can i paste the output in a query
<mats> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ollie__> paste bin isnt working.
<mats> ok (-:
<ollie__> abattoir the file isnt there :(
<mats> I think you have to past then
<yopyopyop> salut
<mats> hi
<yopyopyop> hi
<yopp> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<abattoir> ollie__: could you try reinstalling all those packages?
<ollie__> ive tried that before
<ollie__> didnt work
<abattoir> ollie__: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ia32-libs etc. etc.'
<mats> rebuild ;)
<sparrw> The large blue 3D gear with the planet earth inside it...  Is that image available anywhere in a useful format?
<Rob-West> can someone help me install all my mdeia codecs
<Rob-West> media*
<abattoir> !codecs | Rob-West
<ubotu> Rob-West: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sercik> hi to all
<sercik> excuse me if i ask to you
<sercik> but you are the best that i know
<kbyte> hi everyone
<sercik> i have installed 2 distribuction of linux one in the first partition and one in the second
<sercik> i have grub in mbr
<kbyte> i have a problem wtih my vga
<kbyte> can someone help me pls?
<sercik> someone could help me to add the second operating system to grub?
<sercik> kbyte nvidia or ati
<sercik> ?
<kbyte> sercik it is an ati 200m pcie
<tilk> Hi, Im back. So... It wasnt possible to resize it also when I tried to do it from LiveCD. It looked same.
<sercik> do you have installed driver?
<kbyte> yeah
<kbyte> but still 3d accel does not working :(
<sercik> try glxinfo | grep renderer
<kbyte> sercik letme see
<tilk> Have you got any ideas why didnt it work?
<kbyte> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kbyte> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<metres> sercyk : have you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<kbyte> tilk i don't know
<kbyte> i downloaded the ati script in ubuntu forums
<kbyte> with ati 8.32.5 driver
<sercik> no
<sercik> i want someone to help me for that
<sercik> i have ubutnu in hda2 and a /boot partition with fedora in hd1
<yopp> did you quit x window then
<sercik> kbyte excuse me it was glxinfo | grep render
<yopp> after install the driver (sh nameofthedriver.run)
<metres> sercik : paste me your menu.lst... ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<kbyte> sercik i did that
<kbyte> first i installed the lates driver
<kbyte> sercik the ati 8.32.5
<sercik> kbyte glxinfo | grep rendering and paste me the output
<kbyte> and then in my bash type glxinfo | greo render
<sercik> metres for now i'm on windows
<kbyte> but still nothing
<Rob-West> music is sweet
<sercik> try again and check for the correct spelling
<sercik> Rob-West is good to help ypu kbyte
<sercik> Hi Rob!
<sercik> metres i will restart in kubuntu and then well speak again!
<tilk> So I still need to resize hda1, make it smaller, create the next partition and use the free space for it
<yopp> tilk are you on windows
<yopp> ?
<yopp> because you have to erase swap
<kbyte> WHO IS ROB-WEST
<yopp> if you dont do it you can resize
<yopp> partition wich are on windowshard drive
<yopp> cant
<slow-motion> hallo
<crimson> if i download and install a program in the terminal and it doesn't do it automatically, how can i get it to be listed in my menu?
<lsproc> I am trying to get my Samba printer to work, but when I go to the workgroup and select the PC, I get Access Denied, even though the printer works anonymously
<tilk> no, Im on linux
<mats> no, your on a gnu/linux system ;)
<yopp> have you a windows system
<yopp> dual boot?
<sercik> metres: i'm on kubuntu
<tilk> No, I have only linux
<sercik> ehich was the paste address
<yopp> ok , sorry
<tilk> there is nothing on this disc, I formatted it completely when I installed Kubuntu ;)
<yopp> because i had a similar problem
<yopp> but it was because of windows swap
<tilk> I know in windows there is good program for this, I have also used it few times in the past and it worked very well but now I need to do it from Linux
<metres> sercik : you have to open your redhat boot menu and kubuntu boot menu...
<yopp> qt parted didn't work?
<mats> cfdisk ?
<sercik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37952/plain/
<CotRo|eR> what does this mean?: bug: soft lockup detected on cpu #0!
<metres> sercik : I have redhat and kubuntu too...
<sercik> ok now i munt fedora partition
<metres> sercik : menu-normal.lst
<tilk> yopp: No, I wasnt able to resize that partition
<tilk> yopp: Probably cause Im useing it now...But it also didnt work when I tried to make it from LiveCD
<sercik> and that's fedora menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37954/plain/
<sercik> metres: is ok?
<metres> sercik : just add this (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37955/) to the end of your menu.lst...
<BluesKaj> sercik, this is a kubuntu ch , if you want fedora help I recommend  #fedora
<sercik> no blueskaj i like you
<sercik> an   don't worry i don't want help wih fedora only with grub
<BluesKaj> I don't understand why you want fedora anyway
<yopp> tilk: did you unmount disk
<tilk> yopp: I dont know :) How can I do it?
<sercik> blueskaj i want only see the new fc6 but i think i have already done my choice don't worry i like ubuntu much
<metres> sercik : is that ok ?
<sercik> i think so
<fogot> 
<sercik> but for now i don't want to restart
<yopp> tilk: did you try with only the disk you want to resiz plugged
<metres> understand...
<sercik> thank you metres
<sercik> thank you metres
<metres> pleasure :)
<sercik> i have also downloaded the 32 bit version of kubuntu i think that i will install that
<sercik> for now i'm on 64 bit
<yopp> tilk: have you already use qt parted
<metres> IM on 64 too
<sercik> i'm not able to see quicktime videos with konqueror
<crimson> if i download and install a program in the terminal and it doesn't do it automatically, how can i get it to be listed in my menu?
<sercik> crimson: you can install menu package
<crimson> how so?
<sercik> or you can edit a .desktop file
<tilk> yopp: qtparted is the program which I use for it. I just cant click on resize...
<sercik> or you can simpy edit the menu with kde menu editor
<Akuma_> after i login i get an empty screen. could anyone give me hits? what should i look for to try and troubleshoot?
<Akuma_> *hints
<tilk> yopp: Oh I havent seen your post before. I have only one disk, if you ask on this.
<crimson> the thing is, they don't get listed in my menu editor or package manager
<crimson> but they are installed
<yopp> tilk: ok did you select the disk first
<sercik> not all programs add an entry into menu
<yopp> tilk: i know that a stupid question
<crimson> i know
<sercik> but if you install menu packge some of tha will appear
<metres> crimsom which program ?
<crimson> but how do i do that?
<crimson> lots of programs
<crimson> 20+
<sercik> sudo apt-get install menu
<sercik> sudo aptitude install menu
<crimson> both commands or just one?
<metres> one
<sercik> are the same
<crimson> alright, thanks
<sercik> witgh aptitude you can also install related packages
<sercik> apt-get install all the reauired package
<crimson> is this a partial or full solution?
<sercik> partial
<sercik> the problem is that some package are optimized for debian and not for ubuntu
<crimson> ah
<metres> crimsom : right-click on the menu and select edit menu
<sercik> in debian that program install a shurtcut in kubuntu no
<crimson> it seems like most
<sercik> i have had the same problem
<crimson> gotcha
<crimson> metres: thats not the problem
<sercik> i have a related program my menu lacks the game categories
<sercik> program=problem
<tilk> yopp: What do you mean?
<crimson> sercik: after that menu installation is done, what must be done?
<sercik> nothing
<sercik> some shortcut will appears automatically
<sercik> but not all
<crimson> i have no changes
<matthew> genii, how about those scsi's?
<tilk> yopp: anway you aked me if I unmounted disk...what did you mean?
<sercik> i don't remember who on this forum have suggsted me that solution
<sercik> but for me works
<crimson> okat
<crimson> i'll play around a bit
<crimson> thanks for the help
<genii> matthew Hey hi :) Right now I scavenged some old 18s
<yopp> tilk: i dont know too because it was a problem due to the swap windows i had to erase to unmount disk but for linux i dont know
<sercik> someone can play quicktime video with 634 bit kubuntu?
<sercik>  bit
<sercik> 64 bit
<matthew> genii-customer, i, oh, ok...was kinda wondering why you didn't contact me...but it was cool, cause I don't know if there are any scsi's left, or just old IDE's
<matthew> I mean, ATA's
<matthew> sercik, whoa, 634 bit!?!? amazing...lol. 634 bit ftw
<sercik> matthew: 64 bit worry :)
<matthew> lol
<xenol> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<sercik> sorry
<matthew> sercik, I was just kidding...
<sercik> i know
<xenol> wat is in edubuntu? KDE or GNOME? plz
<sercik> please help me with quicktime
<sercik> konqueror try to open with kaffeine that can't play
<matthew> !attitude | sercik
<ubotu> sercik: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<matthew> sercik, if you don't get help, that means that either nobody knows, or nobody who knows is available
<sercik> matthew: sorry
<genii-customer> brb, dealing with a customer. ...gimme 2-3 minutes
<sercik> i don't think to disturb!
<matthew> genii-customer, that's cool
<matthew> sercik, np
<matthew> sercik, where are you located?
<sercik> matthew i don't want to disturb ok?
<sercik> in italy,sicily,palermo
<matthew> sercik, chill out...it's fine...no worries here
<matthew> sercik, ah, that's pretty remote...it really sucks trying to figure something out when all the help is in a different language
<sercik> don't tell me that then!!
<sercik> i don't have problem with english
<sercik> i don't speak good but read very good
<matthew> sercik, ah, ok.
<sercik> my attitude is not good? i haven't had problem for now with other people!
<sercik> i like kubuntu also for you, but if you don't like me! goodbye!
<fdoving> sercik: what is your problem? can you please repeat your first question?
<sercik> i have many problems :)
<sercik> hi fdoving
<xenol> !inkspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inkspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> siemka
<sercik> now i want to exit for a walk and a beer sorry but i can't offere to you! i think that in the next day i can't speak in chat so merry christmas to all also matthew :)
<fdoving> sercik: have a nice walk, and a merry christmas to you too. :)
<sercik> and have a nice beer that is more important than walk :)
<felix> hi, does anyone know why i could be getting choppy framerate while playing a video or dvd in fullscreen? I get the same problem with Kaffeine and VLC.
<sercik> also if i can meet some girls will be better.......
<sercik> goodbyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<matthew> so, is there a reason my computer freezes whenever someone calls my skype line?
<crimson> see you
<xenol> mathhew news says about some worm in skype network
<xenol> mayb it is it :p
<matthew> xenol, got a link?
<genii> possibly some crappy souncard runs off the cpu like a winmodem
<xenol> i read it in slovak so if u understand then OK
<xenol> wait ibrowse
<matthew> genii, maybe...I'm using an integrated sound card...
<xenol> http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2006-121910-5339-99&tabid=1
<xenol> her eit is but only win platform is infected it seems but who knows
<matthew> xenol, seems like that's only windows...
<xenol> matthew and r u sure that it cant be in linux client ?
<matthew> xenol, moderately sure...linux doesn't do virii
<genii> matthew have youi tried "top" in a console to see what the resource hogs are?
<xenol> well not in cleint
<xenol> but network
<genii> I sure wish they'd open-source gizmoproject already
<matthew> yeah...it's mainly xorg, then java (for azureus), then superkaramba, then skype when I'm talking.
<[GuS] > guys, there is any howto around to build repositories with falcon?
<matthew> genii, that was at you, sorry....
<matthew> genii, yeah...it's mainly xorg, then java (for azureus), then superkaramba, then skype when I'm talking.
<ryanakca> Can someone help me get gpg + kmail set up please?
<endo602> hello... Can anyone help me mount shared windows folders to my linux box?
<DaSkreech> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<endo602> I am getting errors I dont understand
<genii> matthew Maybe try to place the soundcard on some isolated resources (irq not shared etc)
<matthew> genii, ok. (here we go again!) how do I do that?
<mkl986> salve ragazzi
<erik__> anybody from Brazil?
<mkl986> ho bisogno di aiuto
<mkl986> di tanto aiuto e tanta pazienza
<mkl986> qualcuno ha tempo da dedicarmi?
<DaSkreech> xenol: Edubuntu has Gnome with KDE programs
<fdoving> !it | mkl986
<ubotu> mkl986: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<matthew> mkl986, nadie aqui habla tu lengua...creo
<mkl986> sorry
<mindspin> the "windows" icon looks very geeky ;-)
<mkl986> tnx and bye bye
<mindspin> oops
<DaSkreech> !inkscape > xenol
<mindspin> wrong channel
<genii> matthew LOL .. well, I would reboot, go into bios and see if you can find the "Integrated PEripherals" section or similar. Most bios have a place there to disable or configure the devices. If soundcard uses some interrupt shared (especially with network adapter) try to put it on an isolated IRQ, or with a device not using video or network
<genii> eg: modem, serial port or USB, etc
<xenol> daskreech hey is inkspace good?
<matthew> genii, ah, okey doke...brb
<endo602> can some one help me with mounting shared folders?
<Sensae> Hello
<erik__> What the channel to the Kubuntu Brazil?
<DaSkreech> xenol: It's inkscape :)
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<endo602> sensa can you help me
<endo602> ?
<DaSkreech> endo602: have you tried samba?
<endo602> yeah
<xenol> lol
<xenol> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<endo602> i get an error
<BrianSteffens|zz> can someone tell me why i might randomly not be able to empty trash of a certain file? it's rather frustrating when i delete a large, complex directory structure and then have to use terminal to navigate to the trash and manually sudo rm *, sudo rmdir * etc
<DaSkreech> endo602: did you try smb:// in konqueror?
<korotan> thzt
<endo602> i'll try that now
<DaSkreech> It has nothing to do with space xenol :)
<Sensae> I just installed Kubuntu alongside Windows XP, GRUB's working fine. I have two accounts, one's for a friend and limited, the other I use for system stuff. I changed the resolution in my admin account, and now he can't log on. He gets "Cannot run kstartupconfig"
<endo602> its asking me for authentication when I didnt specify any
<genii> endo use the name windoze uses when it asks you to login (eg: administrator or home user etc etc)
<fdoving> Sensae: how limited is his account? kstartupconfig should always be available, at /usr/bin/kstartupconfig
<endo602> NICE
<endo602> how do I got about mounting it?
* _kuja_ returns
<Sensae> fdoving: Mainly just can't su/sudo
<genii> endo Do you just want to navigate to it and pull files or have the linux box mount it to a dir when you boot etc?
<xenol> daskreech i know mistype btw why is my konqueror kinda sluggish?
<Sensae> fdoving: However, when I created it before I added him to any groups I could log on with his account. And the only group he was in was his account's group
<yelonek> what is sluggish ?
<touchscreen> Can someone tell me how to get kubuntu to recognize my usb touchscreen monitor? I've modprobed all the drivers that Kubuntu has in the touchscreen directory, but non e of them work.
<erik__> Algum pd me explicar como que eu acesso o canal ubuntu-br?
<_kuja_> Sensae: back up his folder, delete the username/folder, recreate it, assumign it hasn't been too heavily customized. Failsafe way to fix it everytime :)
<fdoving> Sensae: hmm.. if you login to his account from console ctrl+alt+f1, (ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X).. can you run /usr/bin/kstartupconfig directly?
<Sensae> _kuja_: This is an install that happened last night. I just migrated him from Ubuntu, so all his files are still on a backup
<_kuja_> with the startx or startkde commands. Give it a try if you think it'll work.
<Sensae> fdoving: Lemme go try that, his system's in a different room, brb
<endo602> genii, yes
<fdoving> yelonek: sluggish is slow, slow motion, or something like that.
<endo602> 10734: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<endo602> SMB connection failed
<endo602> that is the error i get
<Sensae> fdoving: Trying to create local folder //.kde permission denied
<genii> endo602 right now I am on a windoze box ... you may find something useful with "man smbfs"
<touchscreen> Can someone tell me how to get kubuntu to recognize my usb touchscreen monitor? I've modprobed all the drivers that Kubuntu has in the touchscreen directory, but non e of them work.
<_kuja_> Sensae: try this:
<genii> endo It should give you the syntax for putting the password/username
<fdoving> Sensae: ah.. as your user run 'sudo chown hisusername.hisusergroup -R /home/hisusername'
<_kuja_> sudo chown HISUSERNAME:HISUSERNAME /home/HISUSERNAME
<fdoving> :)
<_kuja_> erm, and yes, I forgot the -R
<Sensae> fdoving: Okay, should I change /home/name to his actual home? This is a windows/kubuntu dualboot that shares a fat32 partition, his home is /media/fiels
<Sensae> */media/files
<_kuja_> and it would seem fdoving and I thought exactly the same thing at the exactly the same time and both of us decided to say hisusername..... weird.
<fdoving> Sensae: that explains why this doesn't work. his home can't safely be kept on a fat32 partition.
<_kuja_> Sensae, yes, you should
<Sensae> Really? Hrm
<fdoving> _kuja_: that's funny, hisusername :)
<fdoving> Sensae: I recommend keeping the home at /home/hisusername and make a link from his /home/hisusername/winfiles to -> /media/files..
<sparrw> where can i find a list of features, or included software, on the kubuntu 6.10 cd?
<fdoving> .. or something like that.
<_kuja_> Sensae, change the home to something such as /home/hisusername, just so you can have it back on a linux compatible partition.
<_kuja_> This is insane ... Kopete's using 134MB of RAM. Bah.
<Sensae> Yeah. I just changed his home back and it logs in fine
<_kuja_> sparrw, one sec
<genii> sparrw If in your /etc/apt/sources.list all the entries except the cdrom entry are commented out , apt-get update will return only those packages which are contained on the cd
<Sensae> Bah, I don't remember how to enable ssh
<xenol> plz someone can tell me where i can see review of kde based programs?
<genii> perhaps /etc/default/sshd ?
<sparrw> genii: i was hoping for something higher level
<DaSkreech> xenol: Kde-apps.org
<DaSkreech> Or some such
<kblog> does anybody here know the problem with 3d-acceleration since an update about a week ago? (probably it was an upgrade from dapper to edgy via adept)
<LeeJunFan> Sensae: I've never done anything to enable it other than install the server portion of it.
<genii> sparrw In the dists/<suitename>/main/binary-i386   and dists/<suitename>/universe/binary-i386 there are Packages files etc
<xenol> daskreech do u know how can i erase temp of konqueror?
<_kuja_> sparrw, kubuntu comes with kde, kate, konqueror, krita, ksnapshot, gwenview, konversation, kopete, ktorrent, some wireless tools, amarok, k3b, kaffeine, adept package manager, and openoffice, among other things
<genii> cat Packages|grep deb etc etc
<DaSkreech> temp?
<xenol> cache
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> Umm
<xenol> and histrory
<fdoving> genii: cat Packages is unnecessary, 'grep bah Packages' :)
<xenol> i know it is in configure konqueror menu
<xenol> but it doesnt delete histroy
<xenol> history
<fdoving> genii: piping is slow, using grep directly is faster.
<ubuntu_> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<genii> fdoving :) I have to think linearly
<DaSkreech> xenol: There is a clear history like two options above cache
<kay> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<kay> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<unix_infidel> kay: which laptop?
<kay> gericom
<kay> :)
<DaSkreech> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<kay> nooo
<kay> i only take linux
<_kuja_> Hahahaha!
<kay> but dont know what for
<unix_infidel> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/gericom.html
<xenol> i c THX
<genii> heh 'your nearest health institute'
<kay> thx
<DaSkreech> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Dumb bot :)
<genii> !imac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> "ipod
<xenol> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<DaSkreech> Hm so we don't care about them
<genii> !basilisk2
<ubotu> basilisk2: 68k Macintosh emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.20050730-1 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 784 kB
<unix_infidel> please /query the bot if you need his assistance.
<xenol> !ubotu
<unix_infidel> his / her....whatever :P
<DaSkreech> it
<tony__> hello, i want to install XGL so i can get the nice desktop effect . is it easy to isntal ? im new to linux
<tony__> cube and other effects
<kay> unix_infidel: thx for this link
<genii> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<TheDebugger> tony__: You want beryl
<kay> but how do i know which linux is best for my notebook or other which linux ios small and fast?
<unix_infidel> that's a reference link dude.
<tony__> thanks . is beryl any easy to install and is it avalible as a kubuntu pacakge >
<unix_infidel> google for your laptop model make and whichever linux distribution you wish to use.
<kay> hm...
<ubuntu__> hello
<AlexC_> Heym
<AlexC_> How do I install KDE themes?
<genii> Anyone compiled Conexant HSF or HCF drivers against Edgy yet?
<AlexC_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=49585 - this theme, how do I install that - I'm confused lol
<AlexC_> not as easy as Gnome's drag n drop!
<endo602> for somereason this mounting isnt work
<ubuntu__> AlexC go to ubuntulooks.org or someting (google it)
<endo602> working in konsole
<imagine_> Is there a nice howto on how to install AIGLX/BERYL on Kubuntu Edgy?
<tony__> ALso , are there any messenger with Webcam capablity for linux or is it only Gaim ???
<mhb> hi all
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Hello
<AlexC_> tony__: gaim doesn't have webcam
<tony__> are there any option
<DaSkreech> Kopete does
<AlexC_> yes, Kopete
<tony__> ahh. ok thanks
<AlexC_> ubuntu__ ? Ubuntulooks.org ? I did google but I get nothing
<AlexC_> how do I insatll .qtfiles?
<ubuntu__> AlexC: Sorry I meant  http://www.kde-look.org, didn't see your line untill after typing mine
<AlexC_> and deKorator themes .... what they they may be
<imagine_> IN order to install stuff on Kubuntu, can I use the same howto has the one for Ubuntu
<genii> endo602 On your windoze box do you have the shares as read/write?
<AlexC_> ubuntu__ I have been on there, that's where I got the theme from - but it doesn't say how to install it?
<mhb> I have a rather crazy question. I'm kind of bored with the KDE's UI. The kicker in Edgy is nice, the window decorations too ... but I start to dislike the grey in the menus and widgets. But I don't want to simply change it to another color.
<AlexC_> I'm a noob when it comes to KDE, been a Gnome junkie for a year lol
<endo602> genii, yes
<mhb> I want the menu/widget style to be a bit "prettier", more colourful, or more polished ... but simply: not so much grey
<imagine_> AlexC_: ty ^
<AlexC_> hum? what did I do lol
<endo602> genii, i believe so
<mhb> that's what I like on the Mac OS X or Vista screenshots ... the grey isn't everywhere as opposed to a Kubuntu KDE style dialogue.
<AlexC_> =\ well geee I can't find anywhere to install themes lol
<DaSkreech> AlexC_: Simple to say it's not drag and drop
<DaSkreech>  is there a README in the file?
<mhb> can someone recommend me a theme that isn't so grey and is more graphically pleasing?
<AlexC_> yeah, I discovered that by my self. DaSkreech nope
<genii> endo602 If you right-click on the folder and select Sharing then look at the properties... in XP at least you need to have total access allowed (probably 2K as well)
<endo602> ive done that
<AlexC_> just a .qtfile an kcsrs file, which I have installed! a deKorator theme ( what the hell is that? ) which I havn't installed
<genii> endo I'll see if I can find you a sample fstab entry for smbfs
<endo602> thanks
<endo602> genii,  i checked out the wiki
<AlexC_> meh I'll find it out later! cya guys!
<gumi> do u have any problem whit *ace??
<ubuntu____> Hi, Im Tilk, who was talking to you few minutes ago. I still need to create new partition in Kubuntu 6.06 Now I write you from LiveCD Kubuntu but I still cant resize hda1 partition. When I right click on /dev/hda it sais deviace status;busy ... it think it could mean something...that partition, I wanna resize is in use. But I dont know why, I restarted computer and run the systen from LiveCD
<genii> endo eg: in /etc/fstab              //server/share    /mnt/tmp   smbfs   noauto,username=administrator,password=  0 0        then: mount /mnt/tmp
<rance> Can someone point me in the right direction,  I recently upgraded dhcp client and my last reboot that broke my server, I have some supersede lines in my dhclient.conf file and dhpc3 is no longer using them.
<genii> for //server/share   you want IP if possible
<Sensae> I just did an apt-get install sun-java-bin, how do I set it up to work with Firefox?
<genii> eg:   //192.168.0.101/sharedfoldername
<rance> this is a bad deal becuase without those supersede lines, sudo no longer works as it can validate a hostname
<LBB> Sensae: are you sure it is not set up allready (maybe after a reboot)
<genii> endo Otherwise you need to find the name of your windoze box (the machine name not the login name)
<Sensae> LBB: Lemme try a restart
<touchscreen> Can someone tell me how to make this Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1391:1000 into the /dev/usbwhatever format so i can put it in my xorg?
<LBB> Anyone  know why it could be that unhide (hd0,1) in grub does not work, or how I should unhide a partition otherwise? I painted myself in a corner an am writing you from a Live-CD
<Sensae> LBB: Nope, it just doesn't work
<LBB> does adept say it is installed OK?
<BluesKaj> LBB, do you have GParted partition utlilty? it runs as a live cd and can rearrage, resize and create partitions and also rename them
<ubuntu__> Hi. I used this command to mount my windows(NTFS)- drive. But I cant access it. Why and how do I access it ?
<Sensae> No clue. I'm using apt-get through ssh
<ubuntu__> #mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/win_ntfs
<notech> was mounted with root access only
<ubuntu__> notech: but shouldnt i be able to access it with Sudo then?
<LBB> BluesKaj: you mean QtParted? I have that but don't know how to unhide a parttition (I know how to do the other things you mentioned)
<notech> try mount -t ntfs -o umask=0 /dev/hda2 /mnt/win_ntfs
<ubuntu__> ok thanks, will give it a try
<Sensae> LBB: The install in terminal went fine
<notech> hm, actually -o umask=0 might belong at the end ubuntu__
<notech> not sure it matters
<LBB> Sensae have you got a way to check the install
* genii ponders if it isn't mount -o optio1,option1 -t filetype /what/tomount /where/tomount
<Sensae> HOld on, brb
<ubuntu____> Hello friends. Does any body know why cant I use qtparted for resize root partition<
<endo602> genii,  here is the output [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<BluesKaj> no LBB, GParted , not the Qparted ... Gparted is much more stable and easier to use
<tony__> where can i find info on beryl ?
<xenol> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<xenol> daskreech do u know how many MB i have to download in order to upgrade to edgy?
<endo602> worked
<genii> endo make sure you go to the end of the line you entered and then hit "enter to get to the line under it then save again
<JohnFlux> xenol: between 400MB to 1GB
<_kuja_> ooh, k3b 1.0 RC is out :)
<LBB> KluesKaj: bash: Gparted: command not found
<JohnFlux> _kuja_: oo, what's new?
<_kuja_> not much, if you've used th e 1.0pre releases, have you?
<JohnFlux> LBB: gparted
<LBB> bash: gparted: command not found
<BluesKaj> LBB , if you have access to another pc , DL  Gparted and burn it to a cd ...it's alive cd and you do the commands required from with in the cd
<_kuja_> At any rate, 1.0 features usability improvements, and dvd ripping :)
<LBB> I'm on a kubuntu live-CD
<_kuja_> Among probably other things, I think litescribe support was one of them
<_kuja_> LBB, QtParted
<LBB> BluesKaj: should't unhide(hd0,1) just work? I mean I think I have a problem other than wrong software
<BluesKaj> QT Parted can work but it's not easy to use for noobs _kuja_ ...I know from personal expreience
<_kuja_> It's not that hard either ... compare with fdisk or parted ;)
<LBB> kuja: I have QtParted and know how to work it, but not how to unhide
<_kuja_> LBB, what'd hidden?
<BluesKaj> can't he just make it 'active' ?
<LBB> kuja: my hd0,1
<genii> endo602 I need to leave this computer and go to my next work where there will be another computer. Are you getting anywhere? I will return in about 45 minutes.
<ForgeAus> grrr... Knoppix is a pain compared to kubuntu
<ForgeAus> but I overloaded my Kubuntu VM and it died! lol
<ForgeAus> this knoppix doesn't even have a root password
<genii> ForgeAus well, neither should Kubuntu have a root password normally
<endo602> genii, thanks.  will this auto mount for me
<ForgeAus> genii then how do I install packages into it?
<LBB> BluesKaj: I just made it active in QtParted, Is that thae same as unhiding it?
<genii> endo602 Right now it is set to "noauto" in the fstab if you put that in. which means you have to type in "mount /mnt/place" manually. If you WANT it to auto-mount, change the "noauto" to "auto"
<genii> endo602 Tho I would recommend against it
<genii> ForgeAus sudo apt-get etc etc       or alternately    sudo su      then operate as root to do whatever, then: exit
<endo602> genii,  y?
<ForgeAus> genii if it doesn't have a root password then how?
<genii> endo602 Because if you do not have the windoze machine powered up every time and on the network before you boot the linux box, it can hang
<genii> ForgeAus the default user is granted sudo rights eg: in sudoers file or else in group of admin which is allowed to sudoi using their own login password to authenticate their right to do so
<Rob-West> i cant install gnome
<genii> I have to go now or I will be late :) See you all in ~45mins
<Rob-West> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rob-West> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37980/
<Rob-West> theres my problem
<knapp> Anyone here familiar with using GTKPOD?
<testman> hi
<LBB> BlusKaj: I guess I'll just go try it, thanks!
<HymnToLife> !anyone | knapp
<ubotu> knapp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<testman> how can i play divx and xvid files under kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> testman, I personnally use kaffeine-xine, which was successful at playing everything I threw at it
<testman> HymnToLife: i installed it with no success
<testman> i installed all the xine stuff
<knapp> ubotu: Sorry, it's a bad habbit I can't shake. Anyway...
<testman> also w32codecs
<knapp> oooooooops
<HymnToLife> Rob-West, install ubuntu-desktop instead
<jamesb_> xsnow won't snow - nothing happens for me, neither on Breezy at work or edgy at home - any help appreciated - extremely important app this week :-D
<aleksanteri> anyone knows a command to reconfigure the internet connection?
<Rob-West> so reinstall
<HymnToLife> testman, have you installed libxine-extracodecs ?
<knapp> How do I get GTKPOD to read the album art.jpg in each directory and upload it to the ipod?
<Rob-West> or can someone help me update firefox
<HymnToLife> Rob-West, there's a page in the Wiki about installing the Mozilla.com build of FF
<jamesb_> aleksanteri: tried the System Settings -> Network Settings menu?
<testman> HymnToLife: no, this package is not in my apt-cache
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> !libxine-extracodecs
<HymnToLife> !info libxine-extracodecs
<HymnToLife> weird
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<HymnToLife> testman, multiverse enabled ?
<towync> lol thank god i have my kde desktop back
<Rob-West> why
<Rob-West> brb
<towync> yesterday someone said to comment out everything in xorg.conf that had to do with wacom, i did that
<testman> HymnToLife: i guess, this is my sources.list http://rafb.net/paste/results/JreQY541.html
<towync> and it never let me back to kde till now i just uncommented those lines in vim
<endo602> How do i make vlc my default video player?
<HymnToLife> testman, remove the spaces in front of lines 16/17/26/27/31/32
<HymnToLife> also, be sure to run apt-get update before
<towync> btw i know ctrl alt f1 gets me to console mode, is there a shortcut to get me back from console mode to kde mode?
<HymnToLife> towync, Alt+F7
<testman> HymnToLife: i did it, same as before
<HymnToLife> not 100% suire, it can be F8, or F9, but it's sth like that :p
<HymnToLife> no way
<HymnToLife> package _is_ in multiverse
<corbeau> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_kuja_> endo602, you can right click on the file, click on the wrench for edit file type, and it'll let you change the application preference order for that type of file. (for example, avi, or ogm, or wmv)
<nivek> kuja_, is that you?
<nivek> or is this a different kuka
<nivek> kuja*
<_kuja_> I don't know, which one are you expecting?
<nivek> kuja, no its not the kuja i thought i know
<nivek> :P
<_kuja_> amazing.
<maki> hello
<testman> HymnToLife: i got it, i changed my sources.list to http://rafb.net/paste/results/sNSJya37.html and now it works :) thx buddy
<animimotus> hi
<HymnToLife> testman, you're welcome :)
<animimotus> Digikam 0.9.0 has been released http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=42641
<animimotus> how can we have the deb ? by Debian ?
<_kuja_> What's new in 0.9.0?
<maki> are there another newbie's around
<BluesKaj> ask yer question maki
<_kuja_> animimotus, I might be able to whip together a quick deb for it, if there's good reason to do so, anyway.
<maki> ?
<Rob-West> can someone help me find VIA integrated video drivers for Kubuntu
<sparrw> how can i print in landscape orientation from inkscape?  or what lossless format can inkscape export to that i can print in landscape from another program?
<BluesKaj> Rob-West, http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=3&FCat=20
<_kuja_> sparrw, you could export to png if I remember right
<_kuja_> Now where in the world did I dump that at ... can't remember where I installed k3b-pre2
<sparrw> _kuja_: and then what?
<allee> animimotus: debian has no digikam 0.9 debs  (etch is maybe even released with 0.8.2).  Most recent is 0.9 rc2 in feisty.  I've backported to edgy too
<_kuja_> open the png in any graphics program ie: gwenview, and print
<sparrw> tried gimp, it prints the right size but wont print landscape (guess i can try actually rotating the image...)
<sparrw> tried krita, it wont print it at all
<allee> there has not that much changed to urgently jump to 0.9.  Hopefully I find time tonight to do 0.9 feisty/edgy  (tonight I was busy)
<Rob-West> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Rob-West> how do i install Java from commandlines
<_kuja_> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<animimotus> allee: ok, someone has give me this line : apt-cache madison digikam
<Rob-West> im used to Automatix
<yopp> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_kuja_> sparrw, and what of gwenview, or konqueror?
<sparrw> gwenview prints it ridiculously zoomed in
<Rob-West> and automatix wont install
<_kuja_> Well, the original was a vector graphic, so I suppose zooming in coulnd't hurt it too much.
<_kuja_> sparrw: you could probably scale it before printing, if it printed way too big, though.
<goodthing> erm, anyone knows the command to force a fsck?
<allee> animimotus: madison just lists what avaiable.   Are you using feisty or edgy
<allee> +?
<_kuja_> e2fsck for ext2/3 partitions
<sparrw> _kuja_: scale it how?  i dont want some random size, i want it the RIGHT size
<animimotus> allee: Edgy
<sparrw> aha!
<goodthing> man fsck does not list a force option
<sparrw> rotated the image in gimp
<_kuja_> sparrw: could scale it in gimp or krita?
<sparrw> now its bearable
<allee> animimotus: rc2 at http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/edgy/Pkgs.php
<allee> animimotus: and in the next 1-2 days 0.9
<Arvid> Where canI find "dircolors"? My gentoo-machine has it so I can get colors in my terminal when i list all my files?
<Rob-West> what all web plugins do i need
<animimotus> allee: thanks a lot
<goodthing> ah, e2fsck does had a force, t.h.a.n.k.s _kuja_ :)
<_kuja_> arvid, edit your ~/.bashrc file
<goodthing> *had
<allee> animimotus: np
<goodthing> *haS...
<aleksanteri> what's the command to reconfigure internet connection?
<Arvid> _kuja_: to what? Right now i just copied my .bashrc from my gentoo-machine, and now i complains about "dircolors" - how should my .bashrc then look?
<_kuja_> aleksanteri, depends what you need to do with it, you can do quite a bit in network settings in systemsettings
<_kuja_> arvid, I'll show you m ine, one sec
<_kuja_> !pastebin | kuja
<ubotu> kuja: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arvid> _kuja_: thanks (and here's mine, just in case :P http://bottiger.com/paste/lJOK6F8ayPzCPPEkM36h )
<aleksanteri> !reconfigure internet connection
<aleksanteri> " Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)"
<aleksanteri> O_o
<aleksanteri> !configure internet
<aleksanteri> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<_kuja_> Arvid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37988/
<aleksanteri> :P
<Arvid> _kuja_: thanks - I'll try it
<BluesKaj> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<_kuja_> You can cut out some of the parts at the bottom, related specifically to my home bin folder and java6
<ryanakca> imbrandon: happy bday
<knapp> Is it possible to submit album art to your ipod using gktpod?
<knapp> gtkpod*
<ubuntu> can anyone help me?
<ubuntu> jucato?
<_kuja_> whatcha need?
<ubuntu> i'm trying to fresh install from edgy to feisty, but every time i reboot, it goes to edgy
<yelonek> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<mkl986> sorry italian chat?
<yelonek> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gnomefreak> mkl986: #kubuntu-it
<paranoid_android> hi there. id like to know if its possible to disable the server MOTD in konversation?? thank you :)
<mkl986> tnx
<_kuja_> feisty? experimenting eh?
<animimotus> one question please about restricted codecs : sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs libarts1-mpeglib libarts1-xine libakode2-mpeg w32codecs          installe the all paquake for Kubuntu like said inhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-74857744ddf74499c6447a19c7e94a2fcb382e0c ?
<ubuntu> yeah
<_kuja_> At the grub list, make sure you select the feisty kernel?
<animimotus> the codec list for ubuntu seems to be longer :)
<yelonek> !flex
<ubuntu> can i remove the other kernel?
<ubotu> flex: A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.33-4 (edgy), package size 220 kB, installed size 936 kB
<_kuja_> ubuntulog: I wouldn't, but I suppose you could, you would just be left with nothing to fall back to should something go wrong in feisty, which would be bad.
<ubuntu> no, i just want 1 OS installed
<_kuja_> I've got my feisty running in vmware ... more convenient and there's no chance of it screwing things up for me :)
<ubuntu> yes but i don't want to do that
<_kuja_> ubuntulog: then go ahead and remove it? It would be something like linux-image-generic-`uname -r` I would presume
<yelonek> _kuja_ :D i'm running virtual linux too, but it's damn slow
<ubuntu> i want to format the drive
<_kuja_> yelonek: only on slow machines :P
<yelonek> 1,5Ghz Celeron + 512 MB RAM
<_kuja_> It performs acceptably for me, then again I've got an FX-60 and 2 gb of ram
<yelonek> whoa ;)
<_kuja_> 1.5GHz Celeron .... ouch
<paranoid_android> lol
<yelonek> it's laptop which i bought year ago :P
<ubuntu> can i format at install?
<yelonek> in Poland :P
<paranoid_android> oh you people with super pumped machines, forgetting what current selling standards for desktops are >_<
<paranoid_android> lol
<_kuja_> ubuntulog: You could just delete your edgy partition prior to setting up feisty and that would set things up the way you want.
<LBB> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> gamrz ! as if that's important :)
<BluesKaj> hey LBB , how is ti going now ?
<LBB> BluesKaj: still on a live-CD
<ubuntu> how can i format the drive?
<_kuja_> paranoid_android: my fx-60 is already feeling its age ... it can barely outperform a Celeron Duo (or whatever weird marketing phrase intel is throwing out now)
<LBB> ubuntu: qtparted
<_kuja_> ubuntulog: parted, fdisk, gparted, qtparted, cfdisk, take your pick.
<ubuntu> can i enter that at bootup?
<paranoid_android> _kuja_, that still kicks most retail computer's bottoms easily your machine!! lol
<_kuja_> Darned straight it does :D
<LBB> ubuntu; qtparted is in the system menu
<ironfroggy_LT> has anyone here use sshfs before?
<ironfroggy_LT> or fuse in general. im getting lots of permission problems on the fuse binaries and devices.
<lupine_85> ironfroggy_LT: I just use fish://
<BluesKaj> bragging rights ...that lasts for about 10 seconds , then what ?
<ubuntu_> hi there
<ironfroggy_LT> lupine_85: need it available to other things, like darcs.
<ironfroggy_LT> plus things like amarok are stupid and refuse remote files.
<LBB> Anyone know how to unhide a partition? My machine just loads Grub stage 1.5 then gives error 17
<_kuja_> then you eventually get desperate and drop $1000 on a phase change cooler, and have bragging rights for another year or two
<yelonek> can someone help me with compilation of cedega?
<yelonek> i'm having lots of errors
<goodthing> aleksanteri: just edit some file like /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces and restart networking and be done with it. Though the kde system settings are probably easier
<yelonek> someone told me i got bad flex package
<yelonek> i changed it to what he said, but that didn't change anything
<_kuja_> Now, if only I had the money for that phase change cooler I saw a while back :(
<LBB> BluesKaj: I made the boot partition active, but no change
<BluesKaj> What about GAG , the GUI bootloader? , you may be able load that on to the HDD from the live cd
<ironfroggy_LT> does fuse include a kernel component, and if so do i need to do anything to "enable" it after installation?
<LBB> how
<BluesKaj> it writes to the first block on the HDD
<_kuja_> does GAG come with HACK and COUGH by chance?
<yelonek> i'm using WineCVS.sh script
<BluesKaj> ha -ha _kuja_ , check it out
<yelonek> some of errors:
<yelonek> ./ppl.l:1337: warning: implicit declaration of function max
<yelonek> ./ppl.l:1337: error: ALLOCBLOCKSIZE undeclared (first use in this function)
<_kuja_> now to fire up k3b 1.0RC2 for the first time :)
<BluesKaj> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<LBB> BluesKaj: how do I boot it when all my machine does is say:loading grub stage 1.5 error 17
<_kuja_> Looks like growisofs 7 is out ...
<LBB> sorry dumb question
<_kuja_> Oooooh, K3b can integrate with Konqueror now!
<LBB> BluesKaj I'll go find it, thanks
<solane> bonjour
* _kuja_ googles off looking for growisofs 7
<ironfroggy_LT> do i have to mount fuse as root?
<_kuja_> !french | solane
<ubotu> solane: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<solane> yes french
<ironfroggy_LT> ok, what does it mean when `ls -l` shows ?s for all the columns of a mountpoint?
<_kuja_> That's odd, ironfroggy_LT
<ironfroggy_LT> i thought so as well. i ran sshfs with sudo, no errors.
<ironfroggy_LT> now it shows the mountpoint with ?s in all columns, and tells me it doesnt exist if i try to do anything with it. even tho it shows up in listings.
<solane> sorry i don't understand .... bye bye
<_kuja_> bye
<solane> and good night
<yopp> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dreamless> !danish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about danish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dreamless> Bugger :P
<ironfroggy_LT> i see now that i dont have fuse-module isntalled. should that not have been included when i installed a fuse driver?
<_kuja_> Not sure. If I had to deal with fuse I would probably blindly follow the ubuntu wiki to set it up
<BluesKaj> !dn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !da
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<towync> why is it that when i use kaffein to play .wmv movies, there's only sound
<Dreamless> BluesKaj i have tried to use gag without luck on a ubuntu/windows dualboot disk. It booted windows okay but linux failed..
<Dreamless> BluesKaj thanks :)
* _kuja_ wonders why someone would something other than GRUB to begin with
<ironfroggy_LT> because it doesnt work on some hardware.
<BluesKaj> I had it working with Suse 10 and XP about 6 mos ago , then decided on kubuntu and been using GRUB ever since. ILBB's case i thought It might help him get out of the bootloader mess he seems to be in.
<towync> ironfroggy_LT u weren't replying me right
<JohnFlux> I have a usb hard disk that I want to always mount in a certain place..  is there a way to uniquely identify the hard disk in /etc/fstab ? since it might not always be /dev/sdc
<_kuja_> bootloaders are always a mess.
<BluesKaj> _kuja_, LBB's grub is screwed , how else can he rescue his installation ?
<eilker> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ironfroggy_LT> towync: no
<_kuja_> JohnFlux, perhaps with UUID
<eilker> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<_kuja_> BluesKaj, perhaps redo the grub-install?
#kubuntu 2006-12-20
<ironfroggy_LT> i have to boot one of my non-old boxes with LILO on a floppy because neither LILO or GRUB will work right with the harddrive.
<BluesKaj> don't think he knows how
<JohnFlux> _kuja_: thanks!
<_kuja_> (with fingers crossed)
<_kuja_> Well, someone had best tell him, any volunteers?
<towync> does anyone know why when i play .wmv file with caffeine, i only get sound
<adz21c> towync: maybe y need to install the vid codec?
<adz21c> u*
<eilker> towync: u need plug-in, try pls from kaffeine menu
<BluesKaj> towync, try mplayer
<_kuja_> towync, you might need w32codecs. Another possible solution is to use mplayer (rc1 or later)
<towync> thanks guys, for all the tip, could u tell me where to get mplayer BluesKaj
<towync> and where do i get the vid codecs
<towync> =)
<_kuja_> Install kmplayer and then you can use mplayer as a backend for kaffeine
<BluesKaj> it should be in the kicker
<eilker> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<towync> thanks eilker
<towync> thanks _kuja_
<eilker> i hope, it helps
<_kuja_> indeed
<towync> i'll go look at these =)
<towync> thx
* eilker wanna take the bot to his home :D
<towync> o, and what's kicker
* towync lol
<BluesKaj> sorry towync , the K-menu
<_kuja_> kicker is the panel, usually along the bottom unless you moved it
<_kuja_> alrighty then, now I've got k3b 1.0rc2 & growisof7 :) Happy days
<jerp> anyone have a good howto on dchroot-ing w32codecs?
<_kuja_> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<jerp> I've been through a couple links on the  ~/
<jerp> RestrictedFormats site
<jerp> thanks kuja
<Rob-West> im just gonna install Ubuntu
<_kuja_> what codecs are you needing w32codecs for, if it's only wmv then you won't need a chroot
<Rob-West> cuz i do miss gnome
<BluesKaj> din't bother with that wiki , i just installed the X86 32bit version of dapper than a few mos later upgraded to edgy
<BluesKaj> <---AMD64
<jerp> I'm amd64
* _kuja_ is also amd64
<yelonek> can sb help me with this error ? http://wklej.org/id/b07c500bb1
<BluesKaj> what is it about linux users , they can't stand windoze or intel ? :)
<yelonek> I'm trying to install Cedega
<_kuja_> I don't mind intel persay, but windoze I can't tolerate for more than about 30 seconds at a time.
<lupine_85> intel are teh 3vilz!!!
<lupine_85> :p
<_kuja_> 30 seconds .... usually windows doesn't have time to crash in 30 seconds, though I wouldn't hold my breath.
<lupine_85> nah, excepting core duo, amd are just better technically
<_kuja_> I wouldn't mind getting a core2 duo, but It's going to be a long time til I upgrade again.
<lupine_85> intel are obsessed with clock speed.. .which is the wrong way to go about it
<_kuja_> Yes, but the core2 seems to have fixed that problem ... lowered the clock speed, it runs cooler than the athlon 64s, and consumes less power :(
<JohnFlux> _kuja_: isn't the whole consumes less power shown to be a myth?
<_kuja_> I don't know, I haven't looked into it lately
<JohnFlux> athlon's have 1/3 of the idle power usage, but high peak usage
<_kuja_> Ah
<JohnFlux> but since it's idle most of the time, it quickly adds up that athlons use less power
<tamacracker> Does anyone know that program from Gnome "networking tools"
<tamacracker> that lets you ping computers
<jonny_> How do I make my SD card not read only?
<tamacracker> and get information on them
<tamacracker> #ubuntu
* _kuja_ yawns
<Red-Sox> The SD card is at /media/SANVOL
<_kuja_> tamacracker, I've not seen anything quite like that one, but I'll take a look
<VR_> how do i install msttcorefonts on 6.10? which repos do i need for that package?
<Red-Sox> ...
<_kuja_> VR, you need multiverse
<VR_> it looks like i have multiverse enabled
<VR_> i actually uncommented everything in sources.list
<_kuja_> might be nettool tamacracker
<jerp> kuja, what line is it that I add '--arch i386' to?
<tamacracker> nettool.. ok :D
<_kuja_> VR_: do a sudo apt-get update and see if that makes a difference
<VR_> _kuja_: i did
<tzbishop> I saw that kubuntu`s package have a i386 on the name. I have a pentium-4. Is my system going to be much slower than if I had a suse with i586 packages
<_kuja_> jerp: I think you do that when you're debootstrapping
<_kuja_> tzbishop, the difference is negligible
<VR_> i wonder if there's an good sources.list around for edgy like source-o-matic
<VR_> a*
<_kuja_> VR_ my sources.list isn't half bad if you want it :)
<VR_> let's see it
<avalon_> Anyone know how to get a USB touchscreen monitor to work?
<tamacracker> i have nettool but i can't find it.
<tzbishop> _kuja_: no matter installing kubuntu on a pentium-4 then
<_kuja_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38001/ VR_
<pj_> #asp
<coreymon77> hi guys
<_kuja_> hi coreymon77
<Red-Sox> How do I make my SD card not read only?
<tzbishop> media:/ on konqueror isn`t available only on live-cd, right
<tzbishop> ?
<_kuja_> tzbishop, it probably is, but I think media:/ was dropped altogether in Edgy
<VR_> _kuja_: thanks
<coreymon77> the firend i was talking about last night has installed dapper
<coreymon77> although
<tzbishop> _kuja_: dropped? there`s no media:/ available anymore? (sorry, not native)
<coreymon77> since we have so much school stuff to do, he doesnt want to start getting used to kubuntu until the second week on the winter break
<jerp> it's loading it all in there... dang
<coreymon77> so he wants to know how he can edit the grub sequence so that windows is the default boot
<coreymon77> for now
<_kuja_> Red-Sox, navigate to /media in konq, right click on the SD card, go to the far right tab and make sure RO isn't checked
<coreymon77> so that if he doesnt touch the keys for 10 seconds, it boots windows
<_kuja_> tzbishop, I do recall it was because there wasn't much advantage in having media:/ when all you had to do is go to /media anyway.
<coreymon77> he wants that for now
<otaku-san> coreymon77: I know this is probably not helpful...but don't you do that at the grub boot?  You press some F1-F12 key and type a command
<VR_> _kuja_: how do i get the "pubkey" for that sources.list ?
<tzbishop> _kuja_: Kubuntu automount devices like DVDs, CDs, etc. right?
<coreymon77> i dunno
<coreymon77> otaku-san: thats why i asking people here
<_kuja_> VR_, the main public key is mentioned in most of the http://kubuntu.org postitings (well, any that are software related)
<avalon_> Can someone tell me where Kubuntu hunts it's input modules at? I've got a driver I need to put in that folder
<Red-Sox> I need to run konq as root
<_kuja_> And that would be Riddel's key ...
<Red-Sox> sudo konqureour
<VR_> _kuja_: thanks
<_kuja_> and my typing is horrible lately :(
<otaku-san> coreymon77: from what I can remember...to change your default OS at boot is pretty simple....let me find a doc on it for you
<lupine_85> avalon_: kernel or xorg modules?
<avalon_> xorg
<lupine_85>  /usr/lib/xorg
<avalon_> Okay, thanks lupine_85 :)
<lupine_85> correction: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input
<VR_> _kuja_: where did you copy your sources.list from?
<_kuja_> VR_ I wrote it myself
<jerp> kuja, is it correct to assume I should remove breezy out of this if I'm using 6.06? .....  sudo sed -i s/dapper/breezy/g /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list
<VR_> cool
<_kuja_> jerp: yeah, if it mentions breezy anywhere in a howto or something, you can safely replace it with dapper or edgy (unless you want your chroot to be running breezy)
<tzbishop> Is kubuntu on HD faster than live-cd or the same thing?
<_kuja_> tzbishop: much faster on HD
<jerp> kuja thanks :)
<_Ace2016_> live cd would be faster if you have enough ram, like how knoppix has the option to load into ram before starting up
<_Ace2016_> the initial read from the cd is slow but thereafter its fast
<_Ace2016_> no wait i change my mind the hard disk is faster
<_kuja_> True, but you have similar caching when running from HD.
<goodthing> if you want to make a software raid1, does do the disk then have to go on the raid ports on the motherboard or does that not matter
<_Ace2016_> _kuja_: yea just thought of that
<goodthing> woops, my English again
<_kuja_> goodthing, it won't matter for software RAID
<_Ace2016_> goodthing: don't think it matters, all that has to happen is for kubuntu's alternative installer disk to see both hard drives
<_kuja_> If you want to use FakeRAID, you'd have to use th e RAID ports on the motherboard, assuming you can't do it with the other ports.
<goodthing> _kuja_: but it is possible to still use those ports right? (easier to seperate that way)
<_kuja_> Probably, just make sure you have that controller turned on in the BIOS
<goodthing> *separate
<pacman> anyone know an equalizer that I can download?  The one on VLC sucks
* _Ace2016_ wishes kubuntu did duplexing with raid1
<goodthing> alright, thanks guys
<_kuja_> amarok has an equalizer :)
<pacman> <-----deleted amarok since it wouldn't play most of the stuff I was downloading
<_kuja_> Kaffeine has an equalizer too
<_kuja_> What did those "most things" consist of anyway?
<_kuja_> !multimedia | pacman
<ubotu> pacman: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<LBB_> BluesKaj: Are you still here? You just recommended me GAG for unhiding a partition. The GAG FAQ says : use fdisk, but neither the fdisk manual nor the sfdisk manual mentions hiding/unhiding. Should I be looking for another term?
<otaku-san> coreymon77: ok found what you want!  You need to change up this file. /boot/grub/menu.lst  Make sure to back it up by saving a second copy, name it something a little different, then put this ~ at the end.
<otaku-san> coreymon77: Then do this (this is from a forum entry) That did the trick, you have to modify more than one file, I set a ROOT login and opened the BOOT files and changed the boot/grub/menu-normal.lst, boot/grub/menu-hdb=hd1.lst The default was 3 for me since windows was the 4th in the list, Freespire being 0. I then deleted all the back-up files, ran the command: chmod a-x /sbin/jiffy* from a ROOT Konsole window and presto! If you use a full ROOT us
<otaku-san> er, you can just open the /boot/grub menu from Konqueror and then double click the files and they open in KWRITE ready to edit.
<otaku-san> Sorry guys....almost flooded
<LBB_> Any one know anything about hiding/unhiding partitions? unhide (hd0,1) gives me a disk not found message, and so does cfdisk
<_kuja_> LBB_, what sort of partition is it, when did you create it, is there anything on it?
<BluesKaj> LBB , GAG doesn't list the hd0,1 ?
<BluesKaj> LBB, how many partitions does it list ?
<LBB_> _kuja_: it is a partition of 6 mb before my boot partition
<BluesKaj> LBB, did you have version of windows on the oc before you decided to install linux ?
<LBB_> BluesKaj: I don't have GAG, but while reading the faq i saw it reccomends fdisk for unhiding
<BluesKaj> oc=pc
<jerp> should I build a debian chroot on Kubuntu?
<conn> hi, I'm running kubuntu and have the human theme installed on my system. I want gnome apps to use the human theme, how do I do it?
<jerp> <--- newb
<BluesKaj> LBB, I'll bet it's the windows recovery partition, it's the right size
<LBB_> BluesKaj: I had a working dual boot for about a year, but then i needed space on my / so I uninstalled apache, wich broke mysql, wich made the system unbootable.
<LBB_>  out of concern for my housemates I wanted to make the windows the default boot until i figured out how to fix it, so i did hide(0.1). Now I know that was not wise
<LBB_> BluesKaj: what is the win rec part?
<BluesKaj>  LBB, the windows recovery is hidden so it can't be changed , you need the recovery cd to boot into it . Once you rever windows , then you can recover your bootloader or MBR , then you can proceed to install GRUB to get your Linux parition to boot again ...it's a roundabout way but i think it might work
<_kuja_> why not just install grub from the live cd?
<BluesKaj> where is he going to install it _kuja_ ?
<_kuja_> in the hard drives MBR?
<BluesKaj> have to check the postmail ...bbiab
<BluesKaj> how?
<LBB_> BluesKaj: what is the win rec part and how do i boot into it?
<_kuja_> LBB_, I think BluesKaj said that you would have to use the Windows install/recovery cd to boot into that.
<LBB_> kuja: I don't have one available.
<genii> Has anyone compiled Conexant HSF or HCF "winmodem" drivers under Edgy yet? (have to keep asking :)  )
<_kuja_> That doesn't help any LBB_
<_kuja_> what device is your hard drive (ie: /dev/hd?)
<LBB_> kuja hda
<LBB_> kuja hda1
<_kuja_> you could probably just do a "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" from the live cd to fix grub, I would presume.
<LBB_> kuja hda1 is the partition I made hidden (by hide (hd0,1)
<LBB_> kuja: I'm willing to try that, but i didn't really change anything about my grub, just made a partition hidden (not sure tho)
<_kuja_> And hda1 has nothing terribly important (like your linux root/boot partition, right?)
<dominik_> hello guys, I have a computer in my study that I would like to install Linux on, but whenever I run the liveCD on it, it tell me that no wireless device is found. But when I use the other computer in the living room, that one picks the wireless usb device on the back of the computer
<LBB_> no hda1 is a 6MB free partition before hda2, my boot
<_kuja_> LBB_ then I would assume it (shouldn't) matter
<dominik_> is there a way I can make the computer in my study recognize the wireless usb?
<_kuja_> !wireless ...... might work
<dominik_> ...because, I would like to make the one in my study permanently running on linux
<LBB_> kuja: another strange thing is that hda5, my home is  of an unknown type acording to qtparted
<_kuja_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> LBB, 6mb oh... definitely not windows recovery
<_kuja_> LBB_, lets see if parted knows at all
<_kuja_> sudo parted /dev/hda print
<LBB_> kuja: what do you mean?
<LBB_> ah
<_kuja_> QTParted apparantly isn't as intelligent as parted is, unfortunately
<_kuja_> qtparted spent the longest time without a maintainer if I remember right
<LBB_> should I paste here?
<BluesKaj> QTParted is like partition magic. it can do damage without warning
<dope_> ok here's a simple question: i have a url for a wmv file.  how do i download it?
<_kuja_> BluesKag, kind of like the time I tried to resize an XFS partition
<goodthing> dope_: wget URL
<_kuja_> !pastebin | LBB_
<ubotu> LBB_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dope_> thx
<LBB_> dope: just open konqueror and type the url
<dope_> i do and it plays it
<dope_> ok i wget
<dope_> now what
<dope_> where'd it save it
<_kuja_> in your home folder, probably
<circ> anyone know how to make konqueror folders auto refresh after deleting stuff?
<dominik_> ubotu: thanks for the link. But when I open the Network Settings Window, it detects my ethernet connection, but it does not show my wireless connection...
* _kuja_ doesn't know if that can be done or not, but if it can, that would be neat
<[D] aRk_[B] aN> salve ragazzi
<[D] aRk_[B] aN> ^_^
<_kuja_> dominik_ ubotu is only a bot
<[D] aRk_[B] aN> ragazzi avrei un grosso enorme problema
<dominik_> ...hmmm
<[D] aRk_[B] aN> no speack italian?
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LBB_> kuja: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38010/plain/
<[D] aRk_[B] aN> BluesKaj :** tnx
<_kuja_> dominik_: try posting about the problem in the hardware section of ubuntu forums, you might get lucky.
<BluesKaj> prego
<_kuja_> spaghetti sauce?
<LBB_> BTW: does going on the internet with a live-CD make me a sitting duck?
<_kuja_> LBB_ Well, no ports are opened, so you should be reasonably safe. Linux's built in firewall iptables isn't too shabby.
<goodthing> LBB_: you are root in live and that is not optimal
<LBB_> kuja: thanks, did you see my pastebin?
<dominik_> _kuja_: thanks, am still new so I would like to know how to get to the hardware section of the forum
<LBB_> goodthing: what do I do about that?
<_kuja_> LBB_, I think I missed it?
<goodthing> or am i wrong here?
<LBB_> kuja: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38010/plain/
<_kuja_> in the live cd  you're not root.
<_kuja_> But you can gain root access without a password, which certainly isn't optimal.
<goodthing> yes, that was it
<LBB_> kuja: I do gat to do sudo, so I'm smei-root, right?
<_kuja_> dominik_: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=136
<dominik_> thanks _kuja_
<LBB_> gat=get
<_kuja_> LBB_: that's my point, you can use sudo without a password, though you're still not root.
<LBB_> kuja: so what do I do?
<_kuja_> one sec, I'm looking at that
<LBB_> kuja: didn;t mean tu rush you, just curious about the root thing
<_kuja_> LBB_: well, you can set a user password by opening a terminal and typing passwd
<_kuja_> As for else, it doesn't seem to think that hidden partition exists, it says th at your first ntfs partition starts at 32kb.
<_kuja_> It looks like it sees everything else though.
<_kuja_> Hmm, on a miscellaneous sidenote, looks like Qtopia 4.2 has been released as OSS code.
<fribuntu> Hi all,
<_kuja_> hello fribuntu
<fribuntu> Can someone explain to me, why packages.freecontrib.org is down? I cannot find any explanations.
<_kuja_> how long has it been down?
<fribuntu> All they provide at this moment is the default Apache2 "this site is working" page :(
<_kuja_> (by the way, I've no idea)
<fribuntu> _kuja_: well, I found an old forum post from october 2006 ... But I think I have used that repo after that date.
<LBB_> kuja thx about the passwd. so how do i make hda1 available again. It does seem to be needed...
<Black5un> (21:25:18) (pdxsam) deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<Black5un> (21:25:19) (pdxsam) deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<Black5un> (21:25:25) (pdxsam) that replaces freecontrib
<_kuja_> Could be just down for-the-moment, if you're lucky.
<Black5un> been down for a week or two
<_kuja_> LBB_: no problem. I've no idea ... parted doesn't seem to think it exists.
<fribuntu> _kuja_: It looks more serious ... if it was planned maintenance they would have put a page up to explain that, don't you think?
<_kuja_> Anyone with have a brain would, but it looks like BlackSun has the answer to your woes ;)
<fribuntu> _kuja_: Try yourself: http://packages.freecontrib.org/
<_kuja_> *half
<fribuntu> _kuja_: Do you know of a second source for libdecss and win32codecs?
<LBB_> _kuja_: any idea about wich irc to visit or what to google( hey even a man-page to read would be swell!)
<kai_> i have a question about my Kaffeine..when I open up any media file it crashes...what can i do
<_kuja_> The original source for the dvdcss2 is http://developers.videolan.org
<_kuja_> You can also get win32 codecs from http://mplayerhq.hu
<fribuntu> _kuja_: ok, I meant as ubuntu-compatible DEBs
<_kuja_> kai_, that's odd
<kai_> I dunno why it does that, it just recently started doin that
<fribuntu> _kuja_: Would http://www.debian-multimedia.org/ work?
<_kuja_> fribuntu ... the w32codecs is just drag and drop to the folder /usr/lib/win32 (or was it /usr/lib/codecs?), the dvdcss2 isn't hard to build a deb for ...  just download the tarball for 1.2.9 and extract it, open the folder in a terminal, sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot debconf debhelper; fakeroot debian/rules binary and there, voila, debs.
<_kuja_> It probably would, but I've never used it
<_kuja_> I think PLF probably has the packages too
<goodthing> Seveas' Ubuntu packages has it, i think
<_kuja_> Yeah, Seveas has it too
<fribuntu> _kuja_: well, packages.freecontrib.org is the PLF repo, isn't it?
<_kuja_> is it? I've never used it ... so I guess I wouldn't know
<kai_> it just keeps crashing :(
<_kuja_> I've used the alioth (debian-multimedia) repository before ... I used to get my mplayer from there, now I just build from source anymore
<goodthing> fribuntu: remember to not keep additional repo' s active all the time, it might come with other upgrade you might not like to have
<_kuja_> kai:, hmmm
<_kuja_> video or audio files?
<LBB_> _kuja_ & BluesKaj: thanks a lot for your help so far. I think I will be back once my kubunto starts booting again, couse it hangs at configuring mysq
<_kuja_> LBB_ no problem
<conn> hi, is it possible to set the gnome icon theme within kubuntu?
<_kuja_> conn: I don't think so, I never could in the past, maybe you can find a kde-compatible version of it on kde-look.org?
<_kuja_> I think you would be looking for human or tango ...
<conn> _kuja_: I just want to set the icon theme for *gnome* icons to Human, because it's displaying the old Industrial icons :(
<circ> if you want just the gnome icons, theres a gnome theme on kde-look
<_kuja_> So you're trying to set GNOME's icon theme from KDE? I don't know if that can be done at all. You probably have to use GNOME's setting program for it.
<genii> OK time to ask again :) Anyone compiled Conexant HCF or HSF "winmodem" drivers successfully under Edgy yet?
<tzbishop> How do I upgrade a deb package with dpkg?
<Lathiat> just install it
<Lathiat> dpkg -i <package>
<Lathiat> i think
<tzbishop> Lathiat: install upgrades too?
<sdra> does anyone know why i can't play videos from nbc.com, the commercials play but the online show doesn't
<goodthing> tzbishop: you can't, afaik you need to find a newer version and download it reparately
<Lathiat> tzbishop: if you have the new package, else you want to be using apt
<tzbishop> i have downloaded kicker-kickoff which will substitute kickoff. How can upgrade it? dpkg -i ?
<genii> tzbishop Just try dpkg -i <name>  ...if it has the exact same name as the original it will warn you
<Rob-West> im trying to play a flash game but it wont play
<Rob-West> i installed flash
<goodthing> tzbishop: not sure if it would be optimal, but i have find myself to always remove and reinstall with dpkg when i wanted to upgrade a installed package
<tzbishop> WoW! dpkg -i worked. kickoff is wonderfully working.....kubuntu is so practical :)
* goodthing wonders what kickoff is
<tzbishop> goodthing: http://home.kde.org/~binner/kickoff/sneak_preview.html
* goodthing loves the /sneaky/ views
<tzbishop> goodthing: new K-Menu created by SuSE 10.2. it's practical, nice, beautiful ;)
<Rob-West> im trying to play a flash game but it wont play
<Rob-West> i installed flash
<Rob-West> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> Can someone help me avoid not having to go back to the pit of Windows hell by helping me get my USB touchscreen working
<kai_> can some one help me with my kaffeine
<genii> does anyone have an aspirin or two? ;)
<kai_> ...it crashes on start-up
<sdra> does the feisty herd1 already have beryl installed and working with it?
<kai_> what can i do? of course I  tryed installin/reinstalling
<genii> I can't get feisty to install yet... half the screen disappears on step 3
<sdra> o
* goodthing throws a hand full of dopers to genii
<kai_> is there another way of thourgly remove and the re-install?
<flaccid> i've got the "X" screensaver bug. anybody got a link on how to fix it?
<genii> goodthing Thx
<flaccid> !xbug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paocomqueijo> brasil
<faeryNatsuki> hello!
<flaccid> anyone know about that... the screensaver goes to a white xorg X logo
<paocomqueijo> alguem fala protugues?
<flaccid> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<paocomqueijo> portugues*
<genii> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<paocomqueijo> alguem fala portugues??????????
<genii> !pt
<paocomqueijo> e como eh que faz isso?
<ubuntu> Is there like a Ubuntu Hardware channel or site?
<flaccid> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<genii> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<genii> hmm
<sGorwood> I have a fresh install of kubunty 6.10.  I have one puzzlement.  I am missing the Power Management icon in the System Settings window.  It worked on 6.06, bit is missing in 6.10.  Anyone have any ideas as to how to make it appear?
<flaccid>  i wish they would fix this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeartwork/+bug/70991
<goodthing> sGorwood: the menu's in system settings are change a little between 6.06 and 6.10, for what i know it is still there
<darko> need help with creative sb card
<sGorwood> I see it in screen shots that I see on the Web; and I haven't found many complaints when I tried to google the problem; so I think that it is a problem with my install, not a generic problem with Kubuntu.  Does anyone know what executable the icon invokes?  If I know that, I could just add the link myself.
<darko> anyone knows solutoin with Creative Live cards
<Chani> argh
<Chani> synaptics drivers seem to be very buggy in edgy
<darko> i installed latest alsa drivers
<darko> but it just stop responding
<darko> now i can see in mixer all parametars
<darko> but i think there is no active driver for sb live
<darko> anyone
<darko> ?
<sikun> is there a way to manually turn my cpu fan on ( on a laptop ) ?
<phobiac> sikun: What laptop?
<sikun> i have a gateway solo 1150
<Lathiat> thats very laptop specific
<Lathiat> google around
<phobiac> Hmm, I have no idea and google seems to not be very helpful.
<Lathiat> then perhaps no one has done it
<sikun> i've been searching google for a while
<phobiac> However I can think of two ways to do it
<phobiac> 1) Write a program that can do it
<Lathiat> check /proc/acpi/fan
<phobiac> 2) Trick the computer into thinking it's hotter then it really is.
<sikun> how would i trick it?
<Lathiat> http://www.geocities.com/acarirfan/solo-1450ls.html
<phobiac> No idea
<phobiac> Either way you'd probably end up writing some code, however 2 seems the much easier route.
<sikun> well i saw this... echo "force_on:1" > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN1/state but.. when i do that i get 'permission denied' but that also was for a fedora distro
<sikun> Lathiat : thanks... i'll try some of that out
<Lathiat> sikun: where you root when doing that
<sikun> yes
<sikun> well, i was doing sudo
<BrianSteffens|zz> anyone know the name of the ktorrent upnp plugin for use in sudo apt-get install?
<phobiac> Brian: Aren't the plugins automatically installed and you just have to enable them?
<circ> theyve always been for me
<BrianSteffens|zz> phobiac oo good call haha. yep
<BrianSteffens|zz> thanks
<phobiac> No problem
<Ash-Fox> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36077 <- heh, neat little hack to get GTK apps to use KDE file dialogs.
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> whats "write-intent bitmapping"?????
* _kuja_ yawns
<shenmue> !htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 172 kB
<faeryNatsuki> hello
<faeryNatsuki> ant way to place winamp or xmms skins in amarok?
<lupine_85> faeryNatsuki: not AFAIK
<faeryNatsuki> lupine_85: what is afaik?
<lupine_85> 1. install bsdgames, then you can use "wtf is <thing>".
<lupine_85> 2. it stands for "as far as I know"
<RoKFiT> can anyone help?  I'm stuck on the installer of feisty, install software is at 6%
<RoKFiT> seems to not be moving] 
<BrianSteffens|zz> do i have to issue a umount command on a mounted hdd before i can physically remove it?
<_kuja_> whoa, beryl is going nuts o.O
<RoKFiT> _kuja_, help me
<RoKFiT> feisty's installer is stuck at 6% for adding software
<RoKFiT> i just burned the cd
<_kuja_> RoKFiT ... stuck isn't good, did you check the md5 sums before you went to install?
<RoKFiT> how do i do that?
<_kuja_> Well, the place where you download it from has the md5 sums available to download right next to the file (it's a .MD5 file, very very small text file)
<RoKFiT> i don't believe the problem is that
<_kuja_> I do.
<RoKFiT> oh
<_kuja_> Corrupt downloads and corrupt burns are all but common enough.
* BrianSteffens seconds _kuja_'s statement
<goodthing> btw, feisty desktop makes my screens to go purple as soon as i hit next at keyboard type
<rizwaan> exactly..
<rizwaan> i can't install feisty, too!
<_kuja_> I have feisty running fine, inside a virtual machine though.
<goodthing> well, you could try text install, but i was out of disks...
<_kuja_> I did it the insane way.
<rizwaan> feisty alternate-install also hangs after keyboard
<rizwaan> selection
<_kuja_> I dist-upgraded to feisty :)
<rizwaan> me too.. dist-upgraded
<_kuja_> And why in the world is this window b&w ...
* _kuja_ curses beryl
<rizwaan> but feisty should be installable.. from the media..
<rizwaan> feisty is way faster than edgy
<naught101> is feisty going to have kde4 as standard?
<_kuja_> rizwaan, what's faster about it?
<_kuja_> naught101: no
<naught101> damn
<naught101> feisty is 7.04, right?
<rizwaan> application response.. konqueror shows up in less than 1 sec.. in feisty
<goodthing> yep
<_kuja_> As soon as kde4 is available, it will be packaged and released the same way as other updates are done, AFAIK
<rizwaan> and 3 secs in edgy
<naught101> yeah, I'd just rather do a complete CD install..
<LucianSolaris> I need someone to assist me with getting an external monitor on a laptop to not be streched (like the panel, which is a wxga screen).  I need to know how to do this in X.  the laptop panel backlight inverter is dead and I am dependent on the external monitor.  MergedFB fixes it but i'm stuck in 1024x768 and the monitors system settings is broken.  PLEASE HELP ME!!!
<dan_> Hello! I try connecting my mp3 player to the usb port and nothing happens (tail -f /var/log/messages). I tried mounting it manually, but I get some errors... Could anyone help me?
<tzbishop> hey
<rizwaan> dan, try the other usb ports..
<_kuja_> LucianSolaris, try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  by chance?
<_kuja_> rizwaan: I have konqueror showing up in
<_kuja_> **less than 0.25s in edgy
<rizwaan> well, for my hardware, feisty is faster.. responsive..
<_kuja_> konqueror -> settings -> configure konqueror -> performance, preload a few instances.
<_kuja_> make sure one is preloaded at all times
<rizwaan> yes, i know that..
<rizwaan> preloading causes cd lock, sometimes..
<_kuja_> cd lock?
<rizwaan> can't eject the cd/dvd
<_kuja_> That's a different problem, I think.
<Schuenemann> is there a bug in KDE scrollbars?
<rizwaan> scrollbars..?
<Schuenemann> yes
<_kuja_> Make sure you're not in /media/cdrom in any programs before ejecting and you should be fine rizwaan
<dan_> rizwaan: I just tried, nothing happens and I can't mount it manually... =/ (As far as I know, my mp3 player is supposed to be /dev/sda1, rite?)
<Schuenemann> on the right or bottom side, there are always 2 arrows
<_kuja_> What sort of bug?
<_kuja_> That's no bug
<_kuja_> One goes up, one goes down
<Schuenemann> nope
<Schuenemann> there are 3 arrows in total
<_kuja_> An up arrow, and a down arrow
<circ> sda1 is a scsi hd
<Schuenemann> 1 on top and 2 on bottom
<rizwaan> dan, try "dmesg" after inserting the usb/mp3 player in the usb port
<Schuenemann> 2 up and 1 down
<_kuja_> I know
<_kuja_> look at them closely
<_kuja_> one points up, one points down
<dan_> rizwaan: should I paste the usb part of dmesg here?
<Schuenemann> yeah, but the one that points up does not work
<rizwaan> not here..
<rizwaan> using pastebin
<Schuenemann> well, it is working in konversation, but not in firefox, for example
<_kuja_> Works for me?
<_kuja_> Firefox isn't a kde app, that could be the problem.
<Schuenemann> hmmm....
<Schuenemann> works in konqueror too
<_kuja_> *tests* and Kopete
<rizwaan> den, http://rafb.net/paste
<Schuenemann> I guess you're right
<_kuja_> It might be a bug to have the up arrow on the bottom in non-kde apps, I'm not sure.
<rizwaan> there's gtk-qt thing which fixes the firefox problem in appearance..
<Schuenemann> what is it?
<rizwaan> system-settings-> appearance -> gtk-qt
<rizwaan> there's something called 'fix scrollbar for firefox'
<Schuenemann> not for me
<Schuenemann> !gtk
<MattQcCa> !UserDir
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UserDir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rizwaan> gtk style
<_kuja_> I see it there in the gtk-qt ...
<Schuenemann> there is use another style
<Schuenemann> qt or raleigh
<_kuja_> below that should be fonts selection, and below that a note about the firefox fix ....
<rizwaan> "install scrollbar fix" button
<Schuenemann> not for me... I'm using dapper
<BrianSteffens> how can i shutdown and restart X without rebooting my actual system?
<Schuenemann> ctrl + alt + backspace ?
<MattQcCa> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<BrianSteffens> tyty
<_kuja_> That or logout, then you can restart x from kdm
<Schuenemann> rizwaan: are you using edgy?
<rizwaan> i'm using feisty
* _kuja_ is using edgy
<Schuenemann> maybe there isn't that option in dapper
<BrianSteffens> if i logout i'll get a fullscreen terminal?
* _kuja_ pulls up vmware
<rizwaan> use releigh
<_kuja_> I'm going to see if it's there in dapper or not
<rizwaan> i hope that'll fix the scroll bar
<rizwaan> need to restart firefox
<MattQcCa> anyone has a clue why I get a Forbidden when using the UserDir module in apache?
<dan_> rizwaan: 'tis here =) http://rafb.net/paste/results/AX4CMU54.html
<rizwaan> k
<Schuenemann> now firefox is very ugly heheh
<_kuja_> Wasn't it ugly before? j/k
<Schuenemann> not that much!
<_kuja_> Like windows 95 type ugly?
<Schuenemann> like motif, I think
<rizwaan> dan, dmesg should show "sda" or "sdb" or "sdc"
<_kuja_> same idea
<dan_> rizwaan: Ahn... Im gonna paste the entire dmesg now, ok?
<rizwaan> ok
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_kuja_> Probably more realistically like what gtk apps look like without having gtk-qt installed.
<BrianSteffens> wow Feisty is out =X man with how fast linux operating systems update you could have a full-time job of just staying on top haha
<lupine_85> it's not out :p
<BrianSteffens> preview thingy though ;P
<Schuenemann> and that made an extension vanish, too
<Schuenemann> the tab*
<_kuja_> !Feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<dan_> rizwaan: http://rafb.net/paste/results/cFJygT38.html
<rizwaan> k
<joshy> sdgfdsgtgdfsg
<joshy> jhh+
<joshy> opdjgd
<joshy> spam
<_kuja_> o.O spam is bad for you joshy
<joshy> haha you're not allowed to kickban /me
<_kuja_> No, but I know who is.
<Schuenemann> yeah...
<joshy> if am i allowed to
<joshy> ... /kickban _kuja_
<joshy> lol
<_kuja_> You're boring me joshy
<genii> Does anyone know how much space it takes to mirror dapper? I just did it for edgy, was about 31Gb... about same do you think? Or are they sharing some stuff?
<joshy> sry for spam
<_kuja_> genii: it would likely be about the same
<joshy> _kuja_: make me funny
<rizwaan> dan, ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: can't setup
<rizwaan> dan, either your usb ports are bad or you need to upgrade the kernel
<genii> -kuja OK thanks
<joshy> _kuja_: rulez
<joshy> lol
* _kuja_ is confused
<joshy> rofl
<joshy> xD
<joshy> cola-rum rulez
<rizwaan> dan, r u using edgy..???
<joshy> cola-rum ftw
<dan_> rizwaan: Ahn ... I can mount it with other OS, it means I have to upgrade the kernel?
<jerp> I guess building a debian chroot can't hurt anything
<dan_> rizwaan: Yep!
<rizwaan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33944
<joshy> lfg strat princess run
<goodthing> joshy: you'd better stop now, plz
<Chani> I'm having trouble installing the flash plugin.
<Chani> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.68~ubuntu3) ...
<Chani> Downloading...
<Chani> it's got that far and no further
<joshy> goodthing: you
<Chani> been staring at it for 15 mins or so
<joshy> 're not root
* _kuja_ wonders if joshy is drunk *refers to the line relating to cola-rum*
<genii> Anyone know if there is a way to chroot /target after an automated netboot install then do a HUP with sshd?
<joshy> xD
<joshy> correct kuja ;)
<goodthing> _kuja_: exactly my thought
<joshy> =D
<_kuja_> D*** I'm good.
<joshy> :)
<genii> Some preseed/late_command etc?
<joshy> _kuja_: booooooooooooooooring
* _kuja_ powerons on his Kubuntu dapper VM
<_kuja_> *powers on
<joshy> lol
<_kuja_> It's not my fault that my fingers are dyslexic!
<joshy> _kuja_: hack /127.0.0.1
<joshy> XD
<dan_> rizwaan: Thank you for your help. It means I need a kernel upgrade?
<rizwaan> dan, i guess so..
<joshy> _kuja_: what's up
<_kuja_> joshy: not too much
<_kuja_> joshy: Just trying to burn time, one of the things I'm best at
<joshy> _kuja_: don't boring me
<genii> ?#ubuntu
<genii> bleh
<joshy> _kuja_: .......
<jerp> Is there a way to boost some contrast for the taskbar?  Everywhere else I have no problem with the color level.
<BrianSteffens> i just downloaded the java sdk thing and it's a .sh file. how do i install this?
<joshy> !qkill _kuja_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qkill _kuja_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> jerp, I do recall there being a contrast slider in appearance -> colors
<_kuja_> sudo kill -9 joshy
<goodthing> BrianSteffens: make the file executable and run it with ./file.sh
<ForgeAus> I'm ba-ack
<joshy> wb
<jerp> ok, I'll take a look
<ForgeAus> I can't believe I just mounted a linux partition under XP!
<ForgeAus> and it works like a charm!
<joshy> gz
<genii> heh _kuja_
<BrianSteffens> goodthing ty
<_kuja_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ForgeAus> (from a VMWare image too!)
<_kuja_> ForgeAus, from fsdriver.org, I presume?
<ForgeAus> using VMware mounting utility + Ext2IFS (which apparently reads ex3 too)
* joshy need backup
<ForgeAus> I mounted it as L: :)
<genii> Cool
<ForgeAus> yup thats the site kija :)
<_kuja_> cp --backup joshy joshy.bak
<bLaZeD> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<ForgeAus> ok so now I need the path to apt-get installer junk again...
<joshy> !rofl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rofl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> tail joshy >%2> /dev/null
<joshy> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<ForgeAus> my disk is FAR overloaded with installer stuff
<joshy> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<joshy> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<joshy> !ntfs
<joshy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<BluesKaj> LBB, how are you making out with the partitions ?
<_kuja_> joshy: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/ntfs-3g, another way
<joshy> _kuja_: /me just kidding
<joshy> _kuja_: /me kickban /me please
<larson9999> windows sucks
<joshy> vm rulez
<matthew> joshy, what's with all the /me stuff?
* joshy is horny
<goodthing> no, you are drunk
<_kuja_> joshy is apparantly drunk ...
<matthew> !etiquette | joshy
<ubotu> joshy: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<BrianSteffens> !Language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<matthew> !guidelines | joshy
<ubotu> joshy: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<joshy> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<robotgeek> matthew: please use >
<joshy> !Guidelines
<matthew> robotgeek, will that pm them?
<matthew> private message them?
<joshy> !Guidelines
<joshy> !Guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<robotgeek> matthew: yes, but i dont know if it will work for you as you are unidentified
<genii> matthew Hi :) Any luck on Skype/soundcard issues?
<joshy> !me was mtd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me was mtd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* joshy was mtd
<joshy> mtd rulez
<matthew> genii, hey, long time no see...nope, the only options I had were to enable|disable it...no irq options anywhere
<joshy> and wimmer toooooooooooo
<BluesKaj> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<robotgeek> joshy: hmm, how is that relevant?
<matthew> robotgeek, what do you mean, "unidentified"?
<matthew> !offtopic > joshy
<joshy> look for hgb
<goodthing> joshy: you might not like the sound of it at the moment, but do you know you are lowering yourself and the channel?
<robotgeek> matthew: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify
<genii> Weird it should have apache separate from lamp
* joshy not mind
<_kuja_> hmm, dapper is 50% installed ....... so time consuming
<joshy> _kuja_: you're boring
<_kuja_> That's nice joshy
<joshy> rofl
<robotgeek> joshy: could you please keep it ontopic?
<matthew> _kuja_, actually, it's much faster than installing windoze...plus, no reboots...
<_kuja_> Truth
<_kuja_> I think windows takes about a half hour ...
<_kuja_> It might be less
<genii> Anyone do any kind of preseed install before?
<robotgeek> hah, i just blogged about that 5 minutes ago!
<joshy> ontopic???? wtf???
<joshy> ontopic sux
<matthew> _kuja_, at least...I think my shortest install time w/ Windoze (don't look at me like that, I work at a computer store!) is an hour
<matthew> _kuja_, and that's w/o the drivers if needed...stuff like that
<genii> not to mention the daily security updates
<_kuja_> My computer is pretty quick :D
<joshy> _kuja_: you
<robotgeek> joshy: then, maybe you can leave?
<joshy> maybe
<robotgeek> joshy: or talk in #kubuntu-offtopic
<goodthing> joshy: you are starting to get annoying now
<matthew> joshy, please stay, I love to read what you have to say
<genii> goodthing What, only now? lol
* matthew is trying to use reverse psychology....lol
<_kuja_> genii, matthew: I just install a decent firewall and internet browser, and then never update windows again ... call it lazyness. Well, that's how I behaved with my last windows install anyway. Oh, and I didn't run it as administrator either.
<joshy>  XD
<joshy> reverse XD
<matthew> _kuja_, hmm...I prefer linux for the abundance of programs available and price (free)
<matthew> _kuja_, my experience has been that linux is less stable than XP...
<ForgeAus> Crossmeta have another way of doing it... via NFS basically (mount a NFS system then plugin Ext2/3 riserfs, etc into it
<joshy> matthew: is sucking _kuja_ dick
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<_kuja_> matthew: I that install of windows is on my parents computer. I'd hate to take away their precious windows (well, no I wouldn't, it's just I've not gotten away with it yet)
<matthew> !language > joshy
<matthew> thanks, robotgeek
<_kuja_> whoo, that's better.
<genii> thanks
<matthew> _kuja_, lol, I know what you mean, would love to do the same for my family, but they're using dialup...
<matthew> at least I set my little bro up w/ a kubuntu box...
<matthew> lol
<_kuja_> Me too
<_kuja_> The little brother part anyway
<matthew> _kuja_, I find it's easier getting little kids to change rather than adults...
<_kuja_> I'm still living with my parents ... with the expense of these student loans I probably will be for some time
<matthew> genii, is there a way to set irq's from within kubuntu?
* matthew is rofl @ _kuja_ 
<matthew> I know what you mean
<genii> kids aren't afraid of ripping stuff apart to see how it works :) Thats why linux is hours of entertainment
<matthew> genii, that's exactly right
<joshy> re
<robotgeek> joshy: you are welcome if you behave
<genii> matthew Well, I suspect you could forcibly set it within /etc/modules
* joshy behave
<_kuja_> I can't convince my brother to use it in such a manner. He's too busy reading (which is okay)
<matthew> genii, I remember my mom telling me a few years ago that she didn't want to break anything by fiddling w/ settings...I told her I like to do it cause if I do break something, I'm forced to figure out how to fix it...
<tzbishop> In which rep. is libxine-extracodecs ? (main, universal, etc)
<matthew> genii, nah, don't want to get to into it...
<robotgeek> !info libxine-extracodecs
<matthew> !multiverse
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ripping stuff apart is no prob , but for some it's getting it work after putting it back together that is. :)
<genii> !ubuntu-installer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-installer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> BluesKaj, I can relate
<_kuja_> BluesKaj, well, he has me, so I don't think that would be as big a problem.
* joshy sorry
* joshy ok; sooooooooooooooo sorrrrrry
<daftvader> Hi does anyone know how to change the font size to the login screen?
<genii> he ubotu seems somewhat confused at times
<_kuja_> He's like my parents .... the moment something goes wrong they come crying to me.
<matthew> _kuja_, the way I got him to stay w/ linux: I told him I would get him a computer, but he could _never_ install windows on it...lol
* wimmer sooooooooooooooo sorrrrrry toooooooooooooo
<matthew> can we ban wimmer/joshy yet?
<_kuja_> I gave him the computer. He's only 13 so he won't be able to afford a Windows license anytime soon :P
<matthew> _kuja_, nicely done.
<goodthing> may i request someone to kick and ban joshy/wimmer?
<wimmer> hehe you're not +o
<genii> He'll probably use bittorrent to d/l a windoze iso
<matthew> talk to robotgeek  about that
<genii> heh
<blblb> haha
<BluesKaj> I built a windows pc from some parts , gave it to the seniors center ...was an old 233mhz MMX with 128mb RAM and 6G HDD ...good for surfing and email . An guy there had some experience with linux so he put ubuntu on it in less than 2 hrs was on the net :0
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@193.170.133.62]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<_kuja_> genii: he has no interest in computers, so long as what he has works he won't do anything.
<matthew> genii, yeah, I did that, for the same reason...but I got hit with the WGA terror.
<rizwaan> http://www.pledgebank.com/nouveaudriver
<ForgeAus> yay just deleted 400mb!
<matthew> BluesKaj, wait...an old guy had experience w/ linux?
<BluesKaj> yup, unix actually
<goodthing> thanks :)
<matthew> BluesKaj, amazing...I love to hear peoples stories...not the boring stuff, but their backgrounds....you know?
<matthew> makes you see that there is more than a bunch of wrinkles and drool...lol
<matthew> no offense intended to anyone
<genii> Where I work we have 2500+ used city computers, I am netboot-installing batches of them to edgy but may have to downgrade to dapper for some crap to work right
<matthew> genii, you are magical!
<Rob-West> i need help
<matthew> genii, 2500+?
<BluesKaj> he had been fooling with linux for a number of yrs ...was an electronics guy , who still fixed old tv sets for ppl ...neat old dude
<genii> matthew heh :)
<matthew> genii, want to send me one?
<matthew> lol, if it's better than what I've got...PIII @ 933Mhz w/ 512Mb RAM...
<Rob-West> i hid the main tool bar for Konversation and i cant get it back
<genii> matthew Originally 3168 but some were kaput so we broke em down for parts...also I got a bunch old dual-cpu and quad-cpu servers outta the deal
* _kuja_ goes through installing kubuntu dapper, ubuntu dapper, and ubuntu edgy in VMs
<matthew> genii, very nice...what speeds are the multi-procs rated for?
<genii> matthew We are in Toronto ... selling them complete including a net connection for $79 canadian
<robotgeek> _kuja_: are you using the wiki guide for it?
<Carbon_Monoxide> I can't connect to mysqld with "-h [ip_addr] " but success with "-h localhost".
<matthew> genii, what are the specs on an average machine?
<Carbon_Monoxide> How to solve this issue?
<BluesKaj> Rob-West, ctrl + M
<labinet10> yes
<labinet10> uhh..
<_kuja_> robotgeek, I used it when I installed vmware server, I've got feisty and kubuntu dapper set up in VMs so far
<genii> matthew Well, they are old pieces of crap to be sure LOL butI can put up to a 1.2 P3 in each slot so long as the stepping and cache are matched
<genii> 100 FSB tho
<e1mer> anyone experience problems on sounds, sometimes my laptop outputs its sound to its speaker despite an earphone is plugged in
<matthew> genii, hmm, your selling multi-cpu machines to customers?
<robotgeek> _kuja_: what's the difference between server/player (or is it documented on the wiki?)
<_kuja_> the server lets you create vms, it's under a non-free license, but it's a free download
<matthew> genii, I mean, to lay-people?
<genii> matthew The specs for the lowest machine are p2 400 Optiplex GX1 ..192 Mb Ram, 6.5 Gb HD, various modems ... ESS1869 sound
<_kuja_> At least, that's what I gathered from it
<robotgeek> _kuja_: i need to run feisty in a vm, so i was looking
<matthew> genii, no standardization between machines?
<genii> matthew The next is a P3 733 or 800 256 Mb 10Gb HD
<genii> matthew All the P2 are identical... all the P3 are identical etc
<genii> the p3 are optiplex gx10
<matthew> genii, ah, ok, different prices for different machine "classes"?
<genii> gx110
<dan_> Hello, I can't access or mount my mp3 player and I get ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: can't setup from my dmesg. I was told to upgrade my kernel, but I already use 2.6.17.10 ... Does anyone have an idea? Thanks.
<genii> matthew Yeah ... the P3 are $90
<e1mer> anyone experience problems on sounds, sometimes my laptop outputs its sound to its speaker despite an earphone is plugged in
<genii> monitor, kb, mouse etc included
<robotgeek> _kuja_: so, if i downloaded the iso for feisty, i should be able to install it using vmware server? the vmplayer needs some vmx images, i gather?
<BluesKaj> genii, Ty Domi's brother's deal with the city ...each pc cost over 10k on that contract :)
<matthew> genii, what're the highest spec'ed machines?
<dave_> anyone having troubling playing mp3 in kubuntu i still cant get any pluging to work becasue i dont know all about the adept ad nsudo
<matthew> BluesKaj, who is Domi?
<genii> Blues LOL yeah thats why we got em.... they are trying to wash their hands of it all
<robotgeek> !mp3 > dave_
<BluesKaj> Leafs hockey player, who just retired
<matthew> BluesKaj, 10k per? roflmao @ the man
<matthew> lol
<genii> matthew Highest spec machine we have (about 25 of) non dual/quad etc is P4 1.6 512, 40HD
<matthew> genii, how many RAM slots?
<BluesKaj> was a royal scam , genii & matthew
<genii> matthew On the P4 2 sdram
<matthew> genii, how much for one of those?
* _kuja_ is back
<genii> matthew $139
<BluesKaj> that also included , setting up WANs' thos but the outcome was at a cost of 10K per pc
<_kuja_> robotgeek, indeed you should. I did it the stupid/hard way, and dist-upgraded edgy in the VM
<genii> All systems come with 1 year internet dialup with my isp
<matthew> genii, hmmm, not too bad...any idea if you could sell one to me? w/o the ISP thing, of course..lol
<robotgeek> _kuja_: i dont see the easier way on the wiki, how to do it?
<matthew> genii, that machine would almost double my processing power...lol
<_kuja_> robotgeek: pull up konqueror, uwiki VmwareServer
<genii> matthew LOL ... contact my work email at tfnoffice@torfree.net
<_kuja_> That's the guide I used
<matthew> genii, you use a TOR proxy?
<labinet10_> uukk
<robotgeek> _kuja_: thanks, was blind :)
<labinet10_> yuuk
<labinet10_> yuuk
<labinet10_> yuyayuuk
<genii> matthew We own our own servers, they are at 151 Front St here in Toronto
<labinet10_> sex
<matthew> great, another spammer...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@202.159.43.130]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<matthew> thanks again, robotgeek
<matthew> genii, ah...so, more privacy for consumers/customers?
<genii> matthew Currently we have torfree.net  tfnet.ca  tfn.to and some ancient full country dotterd domains like freenet.on.ca etc
<robotgeek> no prob, matthew
<dave_> so no ideas?
<greenlantern> Just switched to Kubuntu.  Love it.
<genii> matthew Yeah we are great believers in free speech etc
<_kuja_> Kubuntu is great :)
<_kuja_> Best thing since, ummmm, ummm, Debian?
<genii> Yes Kubuntu rocks :)
<Chainsaw> Has anybody been able to get a Brother MFC-210C to work with Kubuntu?
* BrianSteffens <3 Kubuntu also ^^
<greenlantern> I started with gnome, but this is much more powerful and easy to use.
<matthew> genii, good to see that in an ISP...most try to throttle BT traffic
<matthew> genii, just sent the email...
<jerp> Does anyone have a couple good icon suggestions for a newb?
<matthew> genii, may take a while for the actual purchase, seeing as I'm poor from Christmas....lol
<genii> matthew Cool. I have to sort it out with my boss and I'll have an answer for you by Thurs
<_kuja_> greenlantern: my thoughts exactly
<matthew> genii, cool. thanks a lot!
<_kuja_> Chainsaw, What's that?
<matthew> _kuja_, it's a printer...
<Chainsaw> kuja, It's a Brother multifunction printer.
<Chainsaw> Scanner and fax
<genii> Shamelss self plug: buy Kubuntu PCs at cut-rate Christmas prices from Toronto FreeNet! Get em before Tai Domi does!
<matthew> Chainsaw, I've got an identical model...but it's on a windows machine.
<_kuja_> Funny, when I read multifunction, I saw malfunction, hehe. Have you taken a look on the ubuntuforums?
* genii snickers
<matthew> genii, very nice
<Chainsaw> Mine used to be as well matthew until I upgraded to Kubuntu.
<Chainsaw> Now I cannot get Kubuntu to recognize it.
<matthew> Chainsaw, lol, can't help you there...I've had trouble w/ printers myself
<genii> I had the same prob with a Xerox WorkStaion 35 .... I finally gave up on it after like a few months of twiddling
<Chainsaw> Brother has a deb for it allegedly, but Kubuntu doesn't recognize it.
<genii> I noticed Dell is shipping a lot of these all-in-ones that won't work with win9x or *nix
<genii> chainsaw It may be for a specific kernel version?
<_kuja_> Printers are in general a royal pain in the butt to get working.
<Chainsaw> Yeah genii, I have had to use some of those multifunction Dell printers.  They don't work with much of anything.
<matthew> genii, where I work, we've had about 20 eMachine computers come in w/ blown powersupplies...most of the time there is a blasted chip on the mobo as well...lol, totally sucks for the customer
<Chainsaw> Ironically, the TWAIN drivers work great.  I can scan all day long, just can't print.
<genii> matthew I dunno if you ever heard of IPC computers... sortof offbrand HP etc... the running joke used to be IPC was for Incredible Piece of Crap
<matthew> genii, what is IPC?
<genii> we had 19 of 20 come back 1 week
<goodthing> what file system should be used for software raid?
<BluesKaj> nodding off ...time for old guys to sackout ...nite all
<genii> IPC used to be an all-on-motherboard deal... packard-Bell stuff (proprietary crap like Dell)
<_kuja_> you have to create a RAID partition first
<_kuja_> then you can put whatever you want on it. I like xfs
<goodthing> _kuja_: you mean with cfdisk?
<matthew> genii, ah, ok. I meant that the southbridge would have a melted spot on it, with scorched sticker on top, lol
<genii> Hard drive cabled hotglued in etc
<_kuja_> erm, I'd set it up with the ubuntu alternate installer, it makes it a piece of cake
<genii> Heh... thats what heatsinks are for :)
<goodthing> _kuja_: ah, no i am not using raid for the OS, i am adding raid as backups
<matthew> genii, no, I mean, like, _holes_ through the chip!
<matthew> from power spikes...
<genii> Sounds like extremely crappy power smoothing
<_kuja_> goodthing, I know, I'm just saying that the alternate installer makes it really easy
<_kuja_> parted can probably do a good job too, great tool.
<matthew> genii, and it wasn't the southbridge...it was some kind of Darlington transistor that was heatsinked to a piece of metal...near the processor...
<brandon_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<goodthing> _kuja_: ah, i didn't got that, thnx
<genii> matthew on discussions.hardwarecentral.com I see a lot of complaining about Emachines
<matthew> ugh, it's 36 degrees outside...
* matthew curls up w/ a portable space heater...
<matthew> genii, yeah, eMachines are no good
<genii> Ah 36 Fahrenheit
<matthew> genii, yeah, sometimes I wish liquid weather wasn't right all the time!
<BrianSteffens> well i wish i knew how to download liquid weather! ;p
<BrianSteffens> i get like a php file when i click a mirror lol
<matthew> BrianSteffens, takes a little bit of doing...
<matthew> BrianSteffens, you need to use a different mirror...
<matthew> I used the 2nd or 3rd one, I think
<BrianSteffens> matthew tried all 4 O_O
<matthew> 0_o
<matthew> BrianSteffens, want me to send a copy to you through email?
<BrianSteffens> matthew hey now, that'd be excellent. briansteffens@gmail.com please :)
<goodthing> _kuja_: what makes you think the text install is easy for making two RAID disks? (i cannot come to a 100% filtering process to start deciding)
<matthew> BrianSteffens, ok, h/o
<matthew> genii, I just got a "mail returned" message...what's the right email address for you?
<genii> matthew Should be tfnoffice or maybe case TFNOffice @torfree.net
<genii> matthew Tho it may have been switched to foil spam this week
<matthew> genii, ok...my email is computingsolutionsbiz@gmail...if you want to make a filter for that...or whatever...
<_kuja_> goodthing: because I've done it before
<nic> werd
<matthew> BrianSteffens, sending now...just save to disk and open w/ superkaramba
<robotgeek> matthew: uhoh, your email is now on the internet. more spam to you.
<BrianSteffens> tyvm :)
<genii> OK hangon I'll send you one in a minute and then just reply to it
<matthew> robotgeek, lol, yeah, oh well...
<robotgeek> matthew: this is a publically archived channel
<matthew> robotgeek, whoops
<matthew> lol
<Omnifrog>  my cats breath smells like cat food
<Dr_willis> smell the other end...
<Omnifrog> eew
<goodthing> _kuja_: obvious, hmm, i guess i read a little more before going wild there
<faked_> I can't play MIDI's in any of my media players, what's going on?
<Omnifrog> your MIDI thing is broke!
<Omnifrog> hehe
<robotgeek> hmm, actually no
<Omnifrog> sorry
<Omnifrog> ignore me
<robotgeek> !midi > faked_
<faked_> thanks.
<mank> hi all
<mank> can anyone gimme a hand with grub config? I wanted to select the last entry as default
<matthew> mank, open up your menu.lst
<unix_infidel> mank: all you need to do is look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unix_infidel> the comments will tell you how to configure your default entry.
<matthew> unix_infidel, lol, beat you to it!
<unix_infidel> matthew: you're in luck, i just baked a new batch of cookies :)
<matthew> unix_infidel, o...k...
<genii> OK, sent
<JRGC_> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 6.10 and I want to user reiserfs, but apparently there is no option for Reiserfs. Why is this?
<matthew> JRGC_, why reiserfs?
<mank> well i never liked grub :P
<matthew> ext3 is a journaling fs as well
<JRGC_> Why?????
<matthew> mank, you might be interested in lilo
<JRGC_> What do you mean why, is much faster!
<matthew> !lilo > mank
<genii> genii ghosting?
<unix_infidel> reiser is faster for SOME things not ALL things...that's a common misconception.
<unix_infidel> from a desktop users point of view, speaking in magnitudes, its probably less than the 2 threshold.
<mank> ok, menu.lst is modified, now how can I see the changes without reboot?
<matthew> mank, you can't
<mank> x(
<goodthing> _kuja_: got it working with this info http://www.mywheel.net/blog/index.php/software-raid-in-ubuntu
<goodthing> works like a charm
<matthew> BrianSteffens, sorry it's taking so long...gmail gakked on it at first, I think because it was running at the same time...sending again...
<j03shm03> hello
<genii> Anyone know about preseed/late_command as a way to HUP a netboot machine so no tftp boot etc?Preferable with sshd
<mank> what's 'default   0'?
<j03shm03> i just installed feisty and everything was working fine, and now it's booting to a black screen with a flashing "_"
<matthew> genii, wow. no. idea.
<matthew> j03shm03, your xorg.conf isn't configured correctly
<j03shm03> how can i edit it?
<matthew> j03shm03, happened to me a few times when I was trying to install fxglrx...
<j03shm03> i just switched my driver to nvidia
<mank> k, ill reboot.. thank you guys
<Dr_willis> j03shm03,  try alt-ctrl-F1 through F6 see if ya get to a console
<matthew> j03shm03, boot into recovery mode and type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matthew> I think
<Chani> uhm.
<Chani> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.68~ubuntu3) ...
<Chani> Downloading...  done.
<Chani> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<genii> maybe preseed/late_command string chroot /target && ./etc/init.d/<something>      ?
<j03shm03> how do i boot into recovery mode
<Dr_willis> OR is it not even booting? you see the grub/boot logos and info?
<matthew> hey Chani, long time no see!
* _kuja_ is back...... when kitty fights for attention, she wins
<Chani> I can't seem to install flash.
<matthew> j03shm03, try control + alt+ F1
<_kuja_> Chani: all you need to do is download it, then copy and paste the (one or two) files to your browsers plugin folder
<Chani> _kuja_: what exactly do I need to download? apt doesn't tell me
<matthew> j03shm03, if that doesn't work, then reboot and when GrUB pops up, hit Esc and selct recovery mode
<j03shm03> ctrl+_alt+f1 did something, now what
<metres> Hi all
<jerp> is feisty the one that asks you during the install if you will be wanting to run beryl or compiz?
<matthew> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matthew> j03shm03, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matthew> j03shm03, or, if you're handy with CLI text editors, vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genii> nano
<matthew> j03shm03, and change the driver from nvidia to vesa
<matthew> genii, why not vim?
<_kuja_> kuja: to do what I just said, you would just download the zip file from the adobe website
<JRGC_> Can someone please tell me which version of Kubuntu is capable of using Reiserfs?
<genii> matthew I hate the arcane keystrokes LOL   :q! etc
<_kuja_> That's for flash 7, ask if you want flash 9 (beta 2) instead
<_kuja_> vim is awesome
<matthew> genii, yeah, I only learned insert and save, lol
<genii> Well I still have to put up with vipw anyhow
<matthew> JRGC_, no idea
<Chani> _kuja_: ok, I'll go hunt around the site, I guess...
<j03shm03> vesa, i want nvidia
<matthew> j03shm03, vesa will get you back to a working state.
<_kuja_> d = delete, a = append, o = open new line below, O = open new line above, v = visual mode, p = paste, u = undo
<matthew> j03shm03, I would recommend the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg plan
<_kuja_> escape puts you back in command moe ...
<_kuja_> *mode
<j03shm03> okay i'm in gui, but how do i install nvidia
<genii> matthew I dunno ... On these optiplex the i810 *HATES* vesa as a setting. The screen blinks hypnotically forever
<matthew> genii, oh, didn't know that...well, then...hmmm
<noiesmo> !envy | j03shm03
<ubotu> j03shm03: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<matthew> j03shm03, might want to try something different...
<j03shm03> such as what?
<_kuja_> j03shm03, it installs the latest nvidia
<j03shm03> what does?
<matthew> j03shm03, not sure...genii, want to help?
<_kuja_> the envy script that was just mentioned
<j03shm03> oh where can i get it?
<noiesmo> !envy | j03shm03
<ubotu> j03shm03: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<matthew> j03shm03, this is the link: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<noiesmo> j03shm03, read the instructions/info ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<brandon_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<mank> I tried to install edgy in a p3 and mouse don't worked
<mank> :(
<Chani> oh joy, the download stalled
<Chani> maybe this is why apt-get gave up: the darn file isn't downloadable
<mank> does serial mice work in edgy?
<mank> *works
<j03shm03> can't i just install nvidia-glx?
<genii> matthew I haven't tried the NVidia setup yet,wouldn't be much help I'm afraid
<noiesmo> j03shm03, are you wanting to run beryl/compiz
<j03shm03> yes, potentially
<_kuja_> Chani, that's just great, hmm, might as well try the version 9 then, if the download link for it works
<noiesmo> j03shm03, use envy
<_kuja_> http://labs.adobe.com
<j03shm03> which script do i want
<j03shm03> and how do i use it?
<mank> have anyone problems with kmplot?
<noiesmo> j03shm03, what you running edgy
<j03shm03> feisty
<mank> when I do zoom in the application crash
<noiesmo> j03shm03, ok I dont know if envy covers feisty
<_kuja_> living dangerously eh j03shm03
<matthew> j03shm03, why are you using feisty?
<j03shm03> yes
<genii> grep kmplot /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<noiesmo> j03shm03, try ubuntu+1 for help
<j03shm03> ?
<j03shm03> why does adept_manager keep asking for cdrom to install
<noiesmo> j03shm03, #ubuntu+1 join channel
<Chani> _kuja_: well, I tried following http://www.debianadmin.com/install-flash-player-9-update-in-ubuntu.html
<Chani> no luck
<_kuja_> I think envy would probably still work in feisty ....
<Chani>  The HTTP server sent an invalid reply header
<Chani> Failed to fetch http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78.2ubuntu2+3v1ubuntu1_i386.deb The HTTP server sent an invalid reply header
<genii> j03shm03 You need to comment out the cdrom entry in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<noiesmo> Chani, 32bit
<Chani> huh?
<noiesmo> Chani, dapper or edgy 32bit or 64bit
<_kuja_> chani, one moment
<noiesmo> Chani, here works fine > http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20061031161901533&query=flash
<j03shm03> wow, feisty really changed from edgy
<_kuja_> j03shm03, not yet it hasn't
<Chani> noiesmo: I just did a dist-upgrade to edgy. 32-bit.
<_kuja_> work on feisty has barely begun
<Chani> aha, I managed to download the flash 9 files from adobe
<noiesmo> Chani, my link to my site with instructions etc will work
<_kuja_> currently I think it's just resyncing with debian
<Chani> but.. I don't like installing something that's not from a package :/
<noiesmo> Chani, :(
<genii> yeah feistyu = pre-alpha 7.04 or 7.03
<_kuja_> chani, flash 9 is one file. So it's not that bad
<j03shm03> yeah restart isn't even on the panel
<_kuja_> libflashplayer.so, and that's it, all you have to do is put it in the plugin folder.
<sandbox> Question for everyone: Running kubuntu 6.10 edgy, I'm trying to install a command line MSN client and after running ./configure I'm getting an error ssl.h not found. Any Suggestions?
<Chani> _kuja_: it still makes me uncomfortable. I wish there was a way to tell apt-get to use the file I downloaded
<j03shm03> why can i not use the nvidia driver?
<j03shm03> nvidia-glx
<_kuja_> j03shm03, you can
<_kuja_> let me check something while I'm at it
<Chani> _kuja_: I'll have to write this down 'cause next time I try to upgrade stuff I'll have forgotten
<genii> sandbox apt-get install openssh-server
* _kuja_ fires up his feisty vmware
<genii> sorry not ssh ...I have ssh on the brain
<genii> disregard last msg
<metres> do anyone know how to make my sound works in kaffeine with kubuntu on amd64 ?
* genii searches for caffeins
<sandbox> I'll give it a try. Thanks. (Use to have an old friend named genii too (: )
<_kuja_> metres, does it work in other apps?
<metres> yes, with amarok...
<genii> andbox Sorry disregard as above
<genii> sandbox Sorry disregard as above
<_kuja_> it's probably a problem with a particular file then ...
<matthew> BrianSteffens, I just sent you a link to a putfile.com page...you can download it from there!
<j03shm03> it is fixed!
<genii> bleh I gotta get the KVM out of here terrible lag + lost letters
<genii> ssl = secure socket layer etc
<_kuja_> j03shm03, use the nvidia-glx package
<_kuja_> it's the same thing envy would install
<metres> kaffeine reads sound files but no sound in video files...
<_kuja_> the 9631 driver.
<matthew> if anyone wants to download liquidweather for superkaramba, but hasn't been able to find the actual file, here's a direct link to it. http://putstuff.putfile.com/26688/6840669
<matthew> metres, try killall kaffeine
<_kuja_> liquidweather is good stuff ...... I had used it for so long, maybe I should put it back on my desktop
<genii> sandbox I'm at a windoze box right now but try something like apt-cache search ssl  to see if there is a parent package for it somewhere
<metres> kaffeine: no process killed
<genii> preferably source
<_kuja_> wait, I feel silly and disoriented, I said something and he had already left >.>
<genii> _kuja_ I feel silly and disoriented even before they leave :) LOL
<_kuja_> hahaha
<_kuja_> balancing this chat with 2 ims, messing around in a VM, looking for parts for a friend on newegg, and keeping myself sane. It's too much to do all at once, so I skip the last part o.O
* matthew is roflmao @ _kuja_ 
<tomlinsDotNet> trying to run pouetchess but after 3 moves it closes with error 'libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b'
<tomlinsDotNet> any ideas ?
<brandon_> back
<genii> OK time for obligatory help call for my prob: Anyone know how to chroot on a netboot installed box and do a system HUP for softboot to bypass tftpboot and let parent box in by ssh?
<jontec> hey what do I put a the stop of a shell script? is it like !#usr/bin/bash?
<genii> (these boxes are headless)
<jerp> Where does a person find out if certain codecs are permitted in their country?
<matthew> jerp, just download them...the notification is just covering the hosts butt
<genii> jerp odecs you likely won't have a prob with, it's cryptography thats the main prob
<jontec> sorry... at the top of a shell script
<jerp> eww, sneaky
<robotgeek> jontec: yes, its called she-bang
<jerp> thanks for the info :)
<_kuja_> jerp: I know for certain when they mention that, they're referring primarily to the US ... I know some other countries have similar restrictions though, but I forget which ones
<Chani> yaay! flash! :)
<superb0wl_> yea and you have it backwards shebang is #!
* genii cheers Chani!
<matthew> superb0wl_, what is the backwards shebang for?
<matthew> superb0wl_, the end of file?
<superb0wl_> matthew: bash parse errors :)
<matthew> superb0wl_, ah...lol
<genii> jontec usually you want #!/bin/bash
<genii> leading / matters or it's all relative
<intelikey> modprobe: WARNING: Error inserting genrtc
<genii> intelikey anything with -vv ?
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  modprobe -vv genrtc
<intelikey> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/char/genrtc.ko
<intelikey> FATAL: Error inserting genrtc (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/char/genrtc.ko): Device or resource busy
<intelikey> genii the origenal error is burped out of pppd  i think
<intelikey> this is probably why.     tty24 [root@~]  lsmod | grep rtc
<intelikey> rtc                    13492  0
<genii> does lsmod |grep genrtc show it installed already?
<intelikey> heh
<genii> try modprobe instead
<intelikey> instead of what ?
<genii> bleh need coffee
<intelikey> :)
<genii> LOL sorry looking at "insmod" line above
* _kuja_ goes off to get something caffeinated
<genii> good idea ...brb
<jontec> 'night guys! Only one more day of mid-term exams to go!
<brandon_> where do i change keyboard layout?
<intelikey> kcontrol brandon_
<brandon_> my kcontrol is empty, on feisty
<intelikey> ooo yuch
<brandon_> system settings?
* intelikey wonders...   
<intelikey> well never mind.
<brandon_> what do you mean
<brandon_> what should i do
<brandon_> lol i try to type the at symbol and the wrong things come out
<intelikey> ask in #ubuntu+1  i guess
<matthew> man, there are a lot of peeps using feisty...
<_kuja_> brandon_, did you dist-upgrade to feisty? Maybe not everything got upgraded, perhaps some things even got removed.
<intelikey> matthew i always stand amazed how many think that alpha means stable and release ready....
<murchadh_bhaba> brandon_, systemsettings should do it forya.
<matthew> rofl
<brandon_> kuja, i did a fresh install
<_kuja_> ah
<matthew> mmm, a bowl of golden grahams and three pieces of sourdough toast...gotta love it!
<_kuja_> Well, if it isn't working, oh well ...
<brandon_> install kcontrol?
<intelikey> imo edgy should be labled beta still
<matthew> intelikey, why? It works perfectly for me!
<Rob-West> can someone help me with Konversation
<Rob-West> i lost the main toolbar
* _kuja_ stamps "works for me" on edgy
<brandon_> can i adept a new keyboard layer
<brandon_> layout
<_kuja_> rob-west: settings -> show main toolbar, I think
<Rob-West> i cant find it
<_kuja_> It should be in the settings menu, or is that gone into hiding as well?
<Rob-West> its gone
<brandon_> system settings
<knapp> How do I convert vob's ripped from a DVD (using dvd::rip) to a avi?
<_kuja_> rob-west: ctrl + m brings back the menubar
<intelikey> matthew because stable should have had 99.9% of the bugs worked out already   so beta is the next logical declintion      beta does not mean junk  it means still being developted
<murchadh_bhaba> brandon_, If systemsettings doesn't work, you've more problems than your keyboard!
<Rob-West> thanks
<matthew> intelikey, dapper has 99.9% bugs worked out?
<_kuja_> knapp: k3b 1.0 (rc2) is an awesome dvd ripper, IMO, so easy to use.
<matthew> intelikey, I had more problems with dapper than edgy...
<_kuja_> and fast too
<brandon_> hrm
<knapp> kuja didnt know k3b could rip dvds?
<intelikey> matthew no but i didn't want to start a flame war by saying dapper should still be called beta...
<_kuja_> 99.9%? Not a chance
<_kuja_> knapp: you'd have to download and build the newer version to get dvd ripping support, but it's a GREAT app for it.
<superb0wl_> Yea i installed a fresh edgy today and it wasn't nearly as smooth as dapper
<knapp> kuja, thanks ill check into that
<matthew> intelikey, nice
<brandon_> so am i left stuck?
<_kuja_> http://www.k3b.org
<intelikey> matthew notice superb0wl_ ^   case in point.
<Dr_willis> interesting
<_kuja_> brandon_ probably, I recommend installing edgy
<Dr_willis> rips them to what? :)
<brandon_> i need the new kernel
<matthew> I kind of feel that we move too quickly from release to release, w/o time to get the bugs worked out...
<_kuja_> dr_willis, xvid or mpeg4
<_kuja_> last I checked, maybe more now
<matthew> intelikey, ok, I concede the point.
<intelikey> matthew debian mentality     (i share)
<matthew> intelikey, what do you mean?
<Rob-West> how do i check my kernal version
<metres> brandon_ you can install edgy and upgrade the kernel...
<brandon_> gah, i cant install any keyboard support?
<brandon_> metres, how?
<_kuja_> matthew: It also forces things to progress faster, which is IMO an advantage
<metres> Rob-west : uname -rm
<matthew> _kuja_, yes, that is true...I mean, look at Windows..._years_ between releases...not much innovation between them...
<Rob-West> 2.6.17-10-generic is this the newest
<_kuja_> Nothing quite like a deadline for motivating people to get things done :\
<_kuja_> 2.6.19 is the kernel in feisty ....
<intelikey> <matthew> I kind of feel that we move too quickly from release to release, w/o time to get the bugs worked out...<<< <intelikey> matthew debian mentality   <<<< that's the attatude of the debian team   "no hurry, lets get it right and they will be glad they waited."
<_kuja_> I'm not sure what the status of 2.6.20 is, and I don't really care much at the moment either :D
<matthew> what's the difference between the .17 and .19 kernels?
<metres> Rob-west : you have to download the kernel source from kernel.org and compile it
<matthew> intelikey, isn't that what we should be looking for? Making it work for people, flawlessly?
<superb0wl_> brandon_ I'm not sure why kde wouldn't do it but you could probably edit your xorg.conf
<_kuja_> might be able to slip the kernel in from the feisty repo?
<ForgeAus> grrr is there another way to set screen os other than through system settings?
<Rob-West> wont the system updates do that
<nic> what is better to use wine or libwine on kubuntu?
<intelikey> matthew i said i share that philosophy
<_kuja_> ForgeAus: how about kcontrol
<matthew> intelikey, ah, ok.
<ForgeAus> brb I'll try it (assuming I can log in)
<nic> im a noob and I am trying to get my linux rig to play counter strike source
<_kuja_> I think I saw something about getting CSS working in wine on linuxgamers.net not long ago
<ForgeAus> hows recovery mode work?
<brandon_> superb0wl_: what should i change the layout to?
<lupine_85> it's just single user mode
<_kuja_> it gives you a single terminal session, logged in as root
<nic> im just figuring out synaptic p manager...and I think I have downloaded win some where....
<lupine_85> e.g. kernel boot parameters += "single"
<intelikey> lupine_85 is it ?     nothing gui about it ?
<matthew> ForgeAus, it boots into runlevel 2 (aka, command line)
<lupine_85> matthew: now, it doesn't
<nic> what is a dummy package?
<lupine_85> no*
<lupine_85> runlevel 2 is the default runlevel in ubuntu - and it's GUI
<brandon_>   option "XkbModel" "jp106"
<brandon_>   option "XkbLayout" "jp,jp"
<brandon_>   option "XkbVariant" "latin,"
<intelikey> matthew ubuntu default is runlevel 2
<matthew> lupine_85, hmmm, that's strange...
<lupine_85> recovery mode == single user mode
<matthew> I though runlevel 5 was....my bad
<_kuja_> a dummy package is one that was used to smooth the upgrade process from one version of a distribution to another, like going from dapper to edgy
<genii> ie init 0
<lupine_85> runlevels 2-5 are identical in ubunti, anyway
* _kuja_ has the shakes ..... yay for coffee ice cream
<lupine_85> ubuntu*
<lupine_85> unless ubunti is the plural :p
<genii> heh kuja
* matthew laughs at my n00bishness...
<brandon_> kuja look up your keyboard layout for me
<brandon_> for the three lines i pasted
<Rob-West> im a noob
<genii> ubuntui ?
<intelikey> default ubuntu runlevels are  0 halt  1 single user 2-5 normal (all alike) 6 reboot
<lupine_85> matthew: runlevel 2 being command-line only is default for most distros :p
<ForgeAus> yay I got my Kubuntu back
<matthew> lupine_85, ah, ok...
<brandon_> super
<brandon_> superb0wl_: you there?
<Rob-West> i know some basic stuff
<Rob-West> like apt-get and such
<murchadh_bhaba> lupine_85, We are all ubuntorum? ??)
<intelikey> ubuntus ubuntui ubunti ubunties  ???    as you can see i don't speak afrikanees
<_kuja_> lupine, do others use runlevel 3 for gui, or something like that then? ..... I didn't really figure out what I was doing until I was running debian afterall
* _kuja_ is an ubuntuoid
<oem> man i love linux
* murchadh_bhaba is a ubunny
<oem> too bad i need to switch my user name now lol
* matthew is an kubuntaddict
<deus> hello
<oem> i just deleted vista
<genii> kubuntuist
<oem> what a crappy OS
<matthew> oem, good for you
<oem> it takes up to much ram
<intelikey> oem user name or just your irc nickname ?
<superb0wl_> brandon_ are you in japan or america
<_kuja_> congragulations oem :D
<matthew> kubunter?
<oem> its my IRC name lol
<deus> haha I dont think I'll ever need vista
<oem> i just loaded konversation for the first time
<oem> lol
<genii> kubunterer?
<intelikey> oem /nick new_name
<genii> kubunturer?
<deus> actually, It would help if kubuntu would run correctly
<matthew> deus, what's the problem?
<brandon_> america
<PhWickett> sweet
<PhWickett> thanx
<genii> kubunturer = kubuntu adventurer
<superb0wl_> _brandon if you are in america you should change the XkbModel to "pc104" and the XKbLayout to "us"
<deus> I tried to burn and run a liveCD, but it failed twice.  I checked the md5 sum and everything
<matthew> genii ftw
<superb0wl_> and delete the line about latin
<PhWickett> anyone know of a good linux book?
<brandon_> and XkbVariant
<intelikey> PhWickett also you should consider registering what ever nick you settle on.
<PhWickett> i already know the basics i just need something that has all the linux commands :)
<_kuja_> man am I wired ... this ice cream is great stuff
<matthew> deus, did you burn the image as a file? You need to burn the image to the disk...as an image, not as a file.
<deus> Yeah, I got that
<brandon_> brb
<intelikey> PhWickett install  rutebook    and read all about linux.
<intelikey> !rutebook
<matthew> deus, it won't boot at all?
<PhWickett> whats that
<ubotu> rutebook: Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (edgy), package size 5468 kB, installed size 8264 kB
<deus> well, the CD put the loading screen on my computer, and I chose the menu option to boot it, but it hung midway through
<PhWickett> i loaded 5 gigs of DDR2 ram for vista
<_kuja_> deus, did you check the md5 of the image after you burned it .... there's an option for that in k3b: "Verify written data [checkbox] "
<PhWickett> lol
<matthew> deus, do you have an ATI video card?
<PhWickett> needless to say that was a mistake
<deus> It just stopped, and did nothing for 30 minutes
<deus> yeah
<nic> crap... I am having trouble downloading the wine package with synaptic
<deus> yeah
<matthew> Philip5, did vista still run slowly?
<nic> yanyone help me?
<_kuja_> whatcha need, nic?
<PhWickett> anyone who wants vista just let me know
<PhWickett> i have a good code for it
<deus> whats wrong with ati video?  Is there somesort of compatibility issue?
<PhWickett> i work at Dell
<matthew> deus, you may need to use the alternate install cd...your card may not be supported...
<intelikey> nic which release is that ?
<nic> kuja you are always helpful!
<deus> crap
<matthew> PhWickett, you must be kidding.
<matthew> lol
<PhWickett> vista needs at least 2 gigs of ram
<matthew> ala "wedding crashers"
<_kuja_> what happened when you popped in 5gb/RAM phwickett?
<PhWickett> lol i wish i was
<PhWickett> it went ok then
<PhWickett> and kubuntu halls as now lol
<nic> 0.9.27
<deus> How do I know it will work once I get it up?  If its already incompatable with my video card...
<matthew> deus, it's ok...I'll walk you through it, but you'll need to download drivers for your card, or get another card...I think.
<intelikey> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<matthew> genii, what do you think?
<intelikey> nic you are using fisty ?
<PhWickett> i have a MSDN subscription so my code will only work on 10 installs/PC's, thats when i decided to screw windows and jump on the linux bandwagon lol
<brandon_> sweet, it's fixed
<deus> It a laptop.  I cant service it
<matthew> PhWickett, good for you. Come here if you have any problems...
<genii> matthew I'll have to check scroll... my roommates are horsing around here :)
<matthew> deus, oh.
<PhWickett> does anyone know the root password on a kubuntu install?
<nic> fisty?
<_kuja_> Windows Vista sounds like a giant waste of resources ....
<PhWickett> i do a su command but i can never get the password right lol
<PhWickett> yeah , it is
<nic> no I dont think so.. I am using sunaptic package manager..
<deus> Im not sure if Id like to risk it.  Can we go over it in detail first?
<_kuja_> phwickett, by default the root account is locked, and has no password
<_kuja_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nic> synaptic.
<intelikey> !info wine fisty
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<deus> would you mind talking privately with me?
<matthew> deus, hmmm, you don't/can't change the card.
<PhWickett> me?
<PhWickett> who lol
<deus> If figured
<intelikey> where did synaptic find wine-0.9.27  ?
<genii> Bleh I'm not up to a long ATI video nightmare tonight LOL
<matthew> deus, sure
<nic> !info fisty
<ubotu> Package fisty does not exist in any distro I know
<deus> how do we do that?
<PhWickett> but everytime i enter no password it still wont let me in\
<matthew> genii, got enough of that w/ me?
<deus> Can we just make up a chat room?
<PhWickett> like i leave it blank within Bash
<intelikey> !fisty | nic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> matthew  :) Almost
<_kuja_> phwickett, as I said, by default the root account is LOCKED
<PhWickett> how do i unlock it
<matthew> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> !feisty | nic
<ubotu> nic: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<matthew> PhWickett, you don't need to
<_kuja_> Rather than unlocking it, why not use sudo??.......
<_kuja_> !sudo | phwickett
<ubotu> phwickett: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PhWickett> so how do i access it?
<nic> im using edgy atm
<PhWickett> sorry im confused
<nic> just dowloaded it yesterday
<PhWickett> i apologize
<_kuja_> phwickett, click that link, read up :)
<matthew> PhWickett, sudo is a way of saying "Super User DO"
<PhWickett> ah ok
<PhWickett> so that gives me root/admin privlages?
<intelikey> nic and you say the wine version is 0.9.27 ?    where did synaptic find wine-0.9.27  ?
<_kuja_> Right
<PhWickett> ah ok
<PhWickett> thanx for clearing that up
<PhWickett> it was really starting to piss me off lol
<nic> im on the wine website..
<deus> matthew, do you have google talk or aim?
<superb0wl_> why do you ubuntu guys all hate the root user so much
<PhWickett> what was the package with all the commands?
<_kuja_> superb0w1, I never said I hate root.
<genii> superb0wl Must be that horrible red background
<matthew> deus, I'd rather that you just chat with me privately...I opened up a room and sent you a message
<intelikey> nic so how are you using synaptic to install from the winehq site ?     did you make that a special repo ?
<_kuja_> phwickett, which commands?
<matthew> superb0wl_, because you can screw things up w/o knowing...
<nic> i tried... i dont know if it worked.
<deus> oh, I dont think I got it?
<matthew> deus, then lets chat here...it might help someone else...
<superb0wl_> yea i guess so i just get annoyed typing sudo all the time
<deus> okay, thats find, it just there was alot going on
<nic> it didnt take the repo
<nic> I will try again
<intelikey> nic did you try using the 0.9.22 version that was already in the ubuntu repos ?
<_kuja_> intelikey: wine has a debian/ubuntu repo that's kept up-to-date with the latest releases of wine, with a new one coming out every month or so
<matthew> deus, just preface anything you want to say to me with matthew...you can just start typing my name and hit tab to complete it
<nic> I guess I could do that...
<superb0wl_> although i'm trying to train myself to just do sudo bash when i feel the urge to go on a root tear
<nic> i didnt know if a dummy package was a good thing to download or not
<deus> matthew, anyway, Are you sure there isnt anyway I can load up the liveCD, just to make sure it works?
<genii> brain twister: sudo su
<_kuja_> sudo -s, or sudo -i would work also superb0wl
<matthew> deus, not sure I know what you mean.
<nic> intelikey.... I am going to try to us the 0.9.22 version
<intelikey> _kuja_ i know there are third party repos.   i'm trying to lead to the point that the ubuntu repos have it and work.   he said that repo was not working for him.
<PhWickett> where can i get rutebook?
<deus> well, Im worried that it wont load somethings up correctly or something will go seriously wrong.  Its nice to know that it works as a liveCD
<matthew> !rutebook
<ubotu> rutebook: Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (edgy), package size 5468 kB, installed size 8264 kB
<_kuja_> intelikey: gotcha
<matthew> PhWickett, hmm, let me look...
<intelikey> nic you will need to comment out the winehq repo and apply changes befor you do.
<PhWickett> it seems i cant get it with the package updater etc.
<PhWickett> this OS even updates faster than windows lol
<nic> should I be using the  dev version or the regular one
<deus> matthew, for example, How do I know that I'll be able to load the graphics card?
<genii> archive.ubuntu.com has been timing out on me. I was mirroring it and it took 2 days
<matthew> PhWickett, http://packages.debian.org/unstable/doc/rutebook
<PhWickett> thanx mathew
<intelikey> nic regular
<nic> ty intel
<intelikey> np
<matthew> deus, what is your video card? I'll look for drivers...
<deus> matthew, obviously, Im a little new at this
<deus> ati mobility radeon
<matthew> deus, np, we all start somewhere.
<_kuja_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matthew> deus, lemme look
<matthew> _kuja_, yeah, that
<genii> matthew I'll be around but I've been up almost 40 hours so a bit woozy/disoriented and still drinking coffee
<nic> crap...
<matthew> genii, ok...so...any idea on the p4?
<PhWickett> get some sleep lol
<deus> matthew, Most linux users are good people, but sometimes it seems like there's such an ivory tower.  Thanks for all your help
<_kuja_> 40 hours .... jeeze
<jerp> how do you unload the w32codecs into the i386 chroot ?
<_kuja_> I've only been up for 12 or so, and I'm already feeling sleepy
<matthew> deus, no prob...I had that experience w/ genii...he's great...
<PhWickett> guys thanx for all the help i really appreciate it
<PhWickett> night
<PhWickett> ill b back tomorrow if anyone uses this channel often anyways
<_kuja_> jerp, copy them intot he chroot/usr/lib/win32 folder ....... or was it chroot/usr/lib/codecs .... I can't remember
<genii> gnite Wickett
<PhWickett> and remember friends dont let friends use vista
<jerp> ok
<PhWickett> lol
<genii> dues Do you know the more exact model of your card? eg: x300 x800 etc
<deus> ummm...
<deus> I dont remember
<matthew> deus, do you have a number that goes along with the card (ie. 9700)?
<matthew> lol
<deus> matthew, It displayed on my bois menu.  I can reboot and tell you
<lupine_85> lspci is your friend
<matthew> deus, ok, I'll be here!
<matthew> lupine_85, very true
<matthew> deus
<deus> yeah?
<matthew> deus, lspci
<genii> lupine_85 yuppers
<deus> oh duh
<MgA_Mark> Hello compilerwriter and everyone
<_kuja_> phwickett, don't worry, I won't >:)
<deus> matthew, sorry, it just says ati technologies unknown device
<superb0wl> what do you guys all use for music players I kindof like amarok but it's just killing my system
<deus> matthew, should I go ahead and reboot?
<genii> Xine
<matthew> deus, ok..,yeah, go ahead and reboot
<deus> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 714                                                                                            5
<deus> be back in a few minutes
<MgA_Mark> Can anyone answer an install question?
<matthew> !anyone | MgA_Mark
<ubotu> MgA_Mark: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MgA_Mark> ok
<ForgeAus> hmmm kcontrol didn't work... well it worked but still crashed the video settings
<_kuja_> ForgeAus: weird
<genii> my bet is x1400 ati
<ForgeAus> it runs the same applet
<matthew> genii, why?
<ForgeAus> I can change things like the background and taskbar (erm panelbar or whatever its calleD)
<_kuja_> I can answer any question, it's just a matter of whether my answer will be informative and helpful, or not.
<ForgeAus> I can change themes and stuff
<genii> matthew http://www.phoronix.com/lch/?k=entry&l=119&t=ATI
<ForgeAus> just not the display res
<MgA_Mark> Last night, I was using adept to install Firefox. That worked fine. I also installed something called "gnuchess" .  It said it was installed, but I couldn't find it. I don't have a games files. I have an internet file, and that's where i found Firefox. How does this adept work?
<nic> I dont have the repository working yet int!
<nic> I click on new.
<matthew> MgA_Mark, I would stop using adept, first of all. use synaptic. to run gnuchess...hmm, go to a konsole, and type in gnuchess
<nic> select binary (deb)
<MgA_Mark> Sorry, I'm not in front of my Linux computer now. So synaptic is a lot better?
<nic> the type in deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main     in the url
<intelikey> MgA_Mark gnuchess will need something like xboard to run on.    then issue a command something like; xboard -searchTime 0:3  -showThinking True -initialMode MachineBlack -searchDepth 1 -searchTime 0:5    <<< from konsole to start it.
<matthew> MgA_Mark, I think so...I erased my entire kubuntu install w/ adept...
<matthew> lol
<nic> reload... then  it doesnt show up in the loaded repositories
<_kuja_> there's a kde interface for chess playing available, knights, I'm not sure how good it is/n't
<intelikey> one can make that command string into a script and place it on the desktop in the menu or even on the taskbar  for a luancher if thay like. @ MgA_Mark
<MgA_Mark> Well, at least the Firefox worked. I also tried finding a gmail notifier, and couldn't. And I couldn't watch a movie in Quicktime. I guess there are lots of issues when you're first starting out.
<genii> I miss Sargon III
* matthew uses automatix2
<deus> matthew, you there?
<_kuja_> !info knights | mga_mark
<matthew> deus, yessir
<ubotu> knights: A chess interface for the K Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-7.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 784 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<matthew> deus, got some info?
<genii> x1400 ?
<genii> :)
<deus> okay, its an ati mobility radeon x1400
<deus> yeah
<matthew> genii,  genii ftw
<intelikey> MgA_Mark for more of a challange increese the  -searchTime  setting.   man gnuchess  for all the details.
<matthew> lol
<ForgeAus> whats kickstart?
<intelikey> or man xboard   even
<_kuja_> kickstart is an alternative to kmenu
<ForgeAus> I got a radeon! top end one... All in one wonder!
<MgA_Mark> Well, I guess there is a way to get all those plugins to work, right?
<robotgeek> ForgeAus: its the new user menu in suse
<matthew> deus, ok, I'll be up for a few hours...want to get to it?
<genii> dues OK so the fglrx drivers are what you want
<ForgeAus> hows it different?
<deus> sure, Ill try
<deus> okay
<deus> quite a name, fglrx
<genii> darn dEus not dues
<matthew> deus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deus> yeah
<BrianSteffens> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> MgA_Mark now.  that was about the first question. seeing that you have asked several more in the mean time... would you like me to address any of them ?
<matthew> BrianSteffens, did you get my email?
<MgA_Mark> Yes please
<MgA_Mark> Thanks
<intelikey> which    and don't say all
<deus> so what would you have me do, and how risky is it
<MgA_Mark> Well, plugin for realplayer, windows media player, quicktime. Are they easy to get?
<robotgeek> !codecs > MgA_Mark
<matthew> deus, If it doesn't work, you can always reinstall windows...there is no risk of hardware damage
<genii> deus Do you know which driver you are currently using?
<BrianSteffens> matthew: i got The requested URL /getfile/12105285196341411665930538368516818967421166588979117/lwp-13.3.skz was not found on this server. error
<MgA_Mark> Do you just download something called "codecs"?
<intelikey> MgA_Mark the plugins that are easy to get will be through the repos and package manager    check your priviet messages for info.
<matthew> BrianSteffens, hmmm
<matthew> BrianSteffens, out of ideas...sorry
<deus> matthew, I know that, I have the green disk that came with the laptop.  Thats the dell reinstall disk, right?
<intelikey> private maybe.
<deus> genii, donno
<matthew> genii, he is booting a livecd that freezes
<BrianSteffens> matthew well thanks for trying =)
<matthew> BrianSteffens, np
<nic> _kuja_ can you help me resolve the repostitory issue I am having.. I cant add a repository for wine
<deus> yeah, well, actually, Im running simplyMEPIS
<matthew> BrianSteffens, might want to try that link again tomorrow...might work then...
<_kuja_> Hmm, let me see somethigna bout it nic
<BrianSteffens> matthew okeedokee
<deus> matthew, I have a dual boot
<matthew> deus, oh, ok...
<intelikey> !repos > MgA_Mark
<genii> deus freezing liveCD can be a few diff erent probs not all having to do with video
<deus> hmmm...
* _kuja_ heads over to winehq.org
<MgA_Mark> What is repos?
<superb0wl> so i just installed xmms and when i the little "D" icon to make the interface bigger it wigs out the display and give and error like this: Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<deus> genii, can you advise?
<matthew> genii, he said that he md5summed the iso and burned the disc twice...
<genii> eg: flawed CD ...bad CD drive etc
<matthew> genii, please
<nic> ty _kuja_
<matthew> genii, ah...
<genii> deus If you are using a Mitsumi drive, I'd recommend tossing it
<intelikey> MgA_Mark again look at the other tabs of your irc client   private messages from ubotu
<Dr_willis> superb0wl,  xmms has some issues with some of the newer X things..  i forget the details however. You may want to check into the beep-media-player, or some otehr players.
<deus> matthew, Its whatever came with the computer
<jerp> kuja the documentation says /usr/local/lib/codecs/ is default for the mplayer w32codecs, but do you know if a conflict could arise with xine in that it will search for w32codecs or is focused on a default folder.
<ForgeAus> yay adept found a resolution switcher app!
<robotgeek> imbrandon: please check server window
<Dr_willis> superb0wl,  i think theres some fix,  but i forget the details.
<ForgeAus> finally!
<deus> matthew, It burned knoppix and mepis correctly
<ForgeAus> after that + KDevelop + KOffice and I'll b happy!
<intelikey> MgA_Mark is that working for you now ?     or do you still not see the answers you want ?
<MgA_Mark> I'm there, but I don't see anything yet.
<matthew> genii, what do you think? I'm thinking gfx card still...
<_kuja_> You followed the instructions for adding it that were on winehq.org, and what did it do nic? If all else fails, you can download the deb from http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/
<intelikey> ok.
<genii> deus OK so we need to assume it was made OK then :) but that would be the first check before else
<intelikey> !repos | MgA_Mark
<ubotu> MgA_Mark: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<deus> matthew, of course, that was using windows
<deus> matthew, okay
<intelikey> !mp3 | MgA_Mark
<ubotu> MgA_Mark: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> MgA_Mark   ^^^
<ForgeAus> adept has slowed down alot tho
<matthew> deus, when you boot it, have you tried the "Check disk for errors" option?
<MgA_Mark> Now I see
<ForgeAus> I might need to get rid of packages I don't want/need
<genii> deus What is the exact problem/symptom please?
<robotgeek> how do i check if my hard drive is dying?
<intelikey> robotgeek badblocks
<_kuja_> oftentimes you can just listen?
<deus> matthew, yeah, when I do that it runs for a while then hangs
<MgA_Mark> Lots of info, that's for sure.
<ForgeAus> is there a better archive utility than ark?
<jerp> robot, go ahead and take a shotgun to it and put it out of it's misery
<deus> genii, I get the splash screen, tell it to boot, run it for a while, and then it hangs.
<intelikey> _kuja_ if it's the controller ?
<matthew> genii, hmmm, maybe not the video card after all...
<robotgeek> intelikey: /sbin/badblocks: Input/output error
<matthew> deus, why are you trying kubuntu? just something different?
<deus> So it boots the cd, but it wont boot the operating system.
<genii> deus This drive is built-in to your notebook?
<superb0wl> BTW 'export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 && xmms' fixes that xmms bug
<_kuja_> I'm sleepy, I think I'm going to go to bed
<intelikey> MgA_Mark it's very easy to get overloaded with information in here.  that's why i was only addressing one question at a time.
<genii> gnite kuja :)
<_kuja_> You be sure to get some sleep too genii staying up for days on end isn't healthy
<_kuja_> and good night :)
<deus> matthew, yeah, I tried to install kdevelop on mepis, and after three weeks of failure, someone finally told me that I had an out of date xwindows (even though the os was from thanksgiving) and that it wasnt worth the trouble to upgrade
<MgA_Mark> I agree. I feel with the help available here, it will turn out ok. It's really a great community, as far as I can tell.
<intelikey> robotgeek you should probably read up on man badblocks before you use it.  so i'm not inclined to give full syntax examples.
<genii> There is an alternate method but it involves having to make floppies and do a net install etc bypassing CD altogether
<intelikey> MgA_Mark thanks ;/
<matthew> deus, ah...ok.
<deus> in other words, if I wanted to install programs like kdevelop, I would need to get a new operating system.
<robotgeek> intelikey: i seem to have a bigger issue. i get the same thing for any other command
<matthew> deus, lol, genii knows all about net installs! :)
<_kuja_|sleep> deus, what makes you say that, I have kdevelop installed
<brandon_> i need help editing fstab to mount a drive
<intelikey> robotgeek sounds a lor like kernel side issue    as in wrong module for the device
<reaper1> I need help trying to figure out why my touchscreen won't work
<MgA_Mark> Thank you. I've got to call it a night now. I'll be back. Thanks so much for everything so far.
<intelikey> lor lot
<matthew> brandon_, sudo kate /etc/fstab
<deus> _kuja_|sleep, are you running mepis?
<_kuja_|sleep> No
<intelikey> MgA_Mark one word before you go.
<_kuja_|sleep> kubuntu, well, sort of
<MgA_Mark> ok
<deus> mepis doesnt come with or support any kind of software development
<brandon_> matthew, now what do i edit it to?
<deus> kinda useless for me
<brandon_> what line do i add?
<_kuja_|sleep> text install + kde-core + kubuntu-default-settings + any and all packages I felt like adding ...
<deus> matthew, do you know whats wrong with my computer and my liveCD?
<reaper1> If I've got a block of text in my xorg.conf for my touchscreen, I know it's set to the right port, why shouldn't my touchscreen work?
<matthew> brandon_, what are you trying to do?
<deus> genii, this is an internal hard drive
<brandon_> mount my ext3 backup drive
<matthew> deus, I'm kinda thinking it's the vid card.
<brandon_> and set automount on bootup
<intelikey> MgA_Mark most people that come here for their first linux experance have the mis conception that because they know a lot about M$ windows they should know a lot about linux.   they fail to recall that they spent many years gathering what they know about windows....
<_kuja_|sleep> deus, you *might* be able to use ubuntu's repositories from mepis
<deus> genii, It burned at least three iso's correctly on windows
<intelikey> MgA_Mark be patient.  :)
<robotgeek> intelikey: hmm, let me check from a livecd
<genii> deus I think your drive is probably having issues
<deus> oh, no _kuja_|sleep, I dont think thats the problem
<MgA_Mark> That's true. I will be patient. Thanks again.
* _kuja_|sleep finally goes to bed, good luck/night all
<MgA_Mark> Good night.
<intelikey> good night and good luck to your pinguin.
<matthew> brandon_, hmm, can't help you there...sorry
<brandon_> matthew?
<brandon_> can anyone help me mount a drive?
* robotgeek will soon backup in a hurry
<reaper1> How do I get a "mutouch" driver?
<deus> genii, you sure?  What can I do?
<intelikey> brandon_ sure    sudo mount /dev/<devicenode> /media/>mountpoint>
<intelikey> now brandon_ if you
<brandon_> how do i figure out devicenode?
<genii> deus Well, that it hangs when checking the cd yet the md5sum is ok and it gave no errors burning is a clue
<deus> genii, I can burn it on another computer that i have in my house.  I can reboot into windows
<brandon_> its not displaying with df in term
<intelikey> now brandon_ if you'll be moe specific i will too
<intelikey> brandon_ df works on mounted drives.
<brandon_> i don't know where the drive is located
<brandon_> how can i probe for it?
<intelikey> fdsik -l   or cat /proc/partitions
<intelikey> the latter is probably better.
<genii> deus If it's the reading part of the cd that is failing due to a bad CD drive, you need to test the cd on another system to see if it's good
<genii> deus If it works OK somewhere else it's the drive. If so, you need another one or an alternate install method bypassing hte CD
<intelikey> brandon_ that was assuming it's an hd
<deus> hmmm...
<brandon_> it is, and it's not showing up
<brandon_> reboot?
<intelikey> if not i have other sujestions.
<intelikey> reboot ?
<robotgeek> nope, we dont reboot on linux
<intelikey> for what ?
<brandon_> idk but it's not showing the hd
<intelikey> we reboot because of major upgrades to the kernel.
<brandon_> it was always sdb1
<intelikey> brandon_ is that usb  scsi  or sata ?
<brandon_> sata
<brandon_> but it's not showing up with df
<brandon_> or cat /proc/partitions
<intelikey> anaig df only shows "MOUNTED" filesystems
<brandon_> oh
<intelikey> again ^
<brandon_> how do i view unmounted systems
<genii> deus Do you have another box somewhere in the house to test with?
<intelikey> well try  sudo fdisk -l
<deus> yeah, Im loading it up now
<brandon_> .    /dev/sdb1
<deus> If my mom finds out, btw
<genii> deus OK, cool. Try to do the CD check on that one
<brandon_> what line do i need to add to fstab?
<intelikey> brandon_ what fs is it ?
<deus> genii, btw, this computer also has an ati, but its older
<brandon_> ext3, but it says hpfs/ntfs
<deus> okay, it looks like it loaded
<deus> genii, wow, pretty
<genii> deus If the CD drive is failing, you can get an external enclosre USB and put a CD drive in it to install from. Probably cheaper than getting a new laptop drive
<ForgeAus> hmmm HPFS sounds like a great idea I need to format one of those!... :)
<ForgeAus> would 8 gig do for OSX?
<intelikey> brandon_ k fstab line    /dev/sdb1 /media/sda1 ext3 defaults 0 0
<Lathiat> ForgeAus: wouldnt leave you much room :P
<ForgeAus> or wait OS/2 WARP?
<deus> genii, doesnt come with firefox?
<ForgeAus> Lathiat? really its THAT big?
<brandon_> add it to the last line?
<intelikey> brandon_ that assumes you want it mounted at /media/sda1
<brandon_> or a new line?
<nic> _kuja_ i have the deb package with wine in it...  what now?
<intelikey> err you can adjust that to any empty dir.
<genii> deus No, the default is Konqeror
<brandon_> yeah
<robotgeek> intelikey: crap, i think my hdd just died on me
<brandon_> put it as the last line?
<ForgeAus> konqueror is kewl :)
<intelikey> brandon_ yes   but make sure the mountpoint is what you want.
<intelikey> robotgeek it does happen.
<_kuja_|sleep> something beeped .... oh, nic wanted me ... dpkg -i packagename.deb
<deus> konqueror is very nice, but firefox has a special place in my heart
<Lathiat> ForgeAus: i think an install is around 4G or something
<nic> in konsole?
<brandon_> intelikey: can i just put it in media?
<genii> I prefer FF too :)
<Lathiat> ForgeAus: install a few apps and.. it could get a bti tigh t;p
<_kuja_|sleep> yes
<nic> go to sleep..
<brandon_> i can?
<Lathiat> ForgeAus: if you can wait.. 3 hours i have an install at home i can tell you how much is in use
<nic> ty
<deus> konqueror beats the f***ing crap out of the windows file system.
<_kuja_|sleep> yw
<_kuja_|sleep> good night nic
<ForgeAus> Lath its ok
<deus> okay, so we know for a fact the CD is good
<ForgeAus> I'd need pearPC to run it
<intelikey> brandon_ if you do it will need the other mountpoints in /media created in it.
<intelikey> brandon_ but short answer is  yes.
<brandon_> how do I add that other mount point
<deus> genii, what do you think.  I have and external hard drive.  I have an ipod.  Is there anyway I can boot this computer without shelling out for and external cd drive?
<genii> deus - so i would deduce the laptop CD drive is failing then. As I said, you then need to either use an external drive then or go for a netboot-type install (or possibly usb key etc)
<intelikey> with the mkdir command
<deus> usb key...
<deus> I f***ed up a usb key by trying to install linux on it
<ForgeAus> grrr 1 gig iso :(
<brandon_> okay, it is saved, is the drive ready to be used?
<deus> 2GB versoin of linux > 2GB usb drive
<intelikey> brandon_ make a list of the mountpoints   make sure there is nothing mounted there    then mount the partition  and  use sudo mkdir <that list of mountpoints one by one.>
<ForgeAus> for vmware inst
<ForgeAus> wow vmware? will that work?
<ForgeAus> thats weird
<genii> deus Is your other box a *nix type?
<deus> no
<ForgeAus> I can Kubuntu but OSX from VMware?
<deus> its the family computer
<brandon_> intelikey: i put it in media/smith
<brandon_> but i do not see the drive
<intelikey> brandon_ ok it's ready.
<ForgeAus> does that mean I don't need PearPC afterall?
<deus> genii, no
<Lathiat> you dont want pearpc
<intelikey> brandon_ sudo mount -a
<Lathiat> thats _lsooow_
<Lathiat> use the intel image in vmware
<ForgeAus> is VMware faster?
<brandon_> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Lathiat> than pearpc, by about 100 fold
<ForgeAus> it runs Kubuntu nicely :)
<ForgeAus> I wonder how big the HDD image is tho :(
<deus> genii, man, now that Ive taken a look at kubuntu, I really want it
<ForgeAus> not that I don't have the space
* Lathiat looks
<ForgeAus> deus, its really good :)
<lupine_85> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ForgeAus> my fav linux sofar
<genii> deus yeah it's the s**t :)
<ForgeAus> blows knoppix out of the water anyway
<intelikey> brandon_ means you didn't hit the return at the end of your edit.   it wont break anything but it will burp out that warning at boot time unless you fix it.
<deus> ForgeAus, knoppix didnt load anything up on my computer correctly
<genii> deus Is there enough room on the house box to dual-boot?
<deus> part of the reason I got mepis
<n8k99> hello
<brandon_> fixed
<Lathiat> ForgeAus: i have one of th evmwrae images here
<brandon_> intelikey: do i have full read and write access to this drive and all its files and folders?
<Lathiat> ForgeAus: its a 6.5GB file
<deus> genii, that wouldnt do me any good.  Im a college student who is on vacation.  Besides, I dont have the permission
<genii> deus :(
<intelikey> brandon_ the reason it's desirable to have a final newline is because somethings can append new info to the so without a blank line at the end they append to the end of the last line...
<intelikey> brandon_ if you have the permissions set that way.
<intelikey> brandon_ it's ext3  permissions are on a per inode basis..
<genii> I'm sure there's way to liveboot then get tftpd running with cd shared but I'm too tired to consider it atm
<genii> deus Does your notebook do PXE booting?
<deus> thats okay.  could you tell me what that would be
<genii> PXE boot is when it tries to boot from the network
<intelikey> brandon_ man chown  for information on ownership   and man chmod  for info on permissions   and good luck to your pinguin.
<deus> I think I saw something in the boot menu about that.  It says it can boot off of the NIC.
<deus> how is that done?
<genii> deus OK, so the basic idea then would be: on the "server" install hpa-tftpd. Edit the conf file to use /var/lib/tftpboot as the root
<brandon_> intelikey: can i relabel the label that was present with sudo fdisk -l
<deus> umm...
<brandon_> HPFS/NTFS
<genii> deus Then put a dir there called pxeboot.cfg, inside that a file called default
<brandon_> rename it to ext3
<genii> deus I'll try to find you a reference...hangon a bit
<intelikey> yes you can  but not -l     i'd sujest sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<deus> genii, okay
<troy-f> hi
<brandon_> what do i do?   sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb1
<brandon_> or just sdb
<troy-f> i just installed edgy and i can't get my via 8235 souund card to work
<intelikey> i'm going to reboot into that M$ windows 95 and play a game.    i haven't played a game in a long time.
<genii> deus I got started on this one: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<troy> ack! another troy! :P
* troy was wondering why konversation was flashing...
<genii> but keep in mind liveboot mounts will be diff
<troy-f> hi :-P so your the one who registerd it first :-P
<troy> like... 1998 :P
<troy-f> wow
<troy-f> i have been on freenode a year
<touchme> I'm about 4 hours from having to reformat to Winblows XP... can someone please help me prevent this by telling me how to make Kubuntu recognize my touchscreen monitor? It shows it being plugged into /dev/input/ts0, but the touchscreen part is still inactive. PLEASE help!
<troy-f> anyways.. alsa shows it detects a via 8235 sound chip but ksound deamon crashes on startup with message "cpu overloaded"
<deus> genii, this is a bit advanced for me...
<troy> troy-f: can you play sound using non-kde apps at all?
<brandon_> how do i install mp3 support
<noiesmo> !mp3 | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> deus Do you have an external USB CD ?
<Lathiat> touchme: might be worth trying #ubuntu as thats a fairly generic issue
<deus> might be able to find one
<troy-f> ok well..
<troy-f> i just put an audio cd in
<genii> deus That would be the quickest fix :)
<troy> touchme: that's going to be an Xorg configuration issue... but, having never dealt with touchscreens in linux before...
<troy-f> and kaffine sais it doesn't see it
<deus> hmm...
<troy> oh, hrmm - probably not kaffeine's fault...
<touchme> That's what I was thinking too troy, but I have the correct insertions into Xorg
<brandon_> no libxine-extracodecs for feisty?
<troy-f> /media/cdrom is blank
<noiesmo> troy-f, I have via 8235 c\sound works fine the only thing I found was if i had usb webcam pluged in no sound
<matthew> genii, sorry to interrupt, but I sent an email asking about selling it w/o RAM...that only applies if it is using PC133 RAM...if the mobo supports DDR or DDR2, please sell me that w/ the box.
<troy> troy-f: audio cd's are not mounted like data cd's...
<troy> troy-f: try using 'kscd' to play it
<genii> matthew OK np :)
<brandon_> anyone?
<osiris> anyone know how i would leave a program running on a system after i close my ssh session ?
<matthew> k, going to bed now...see you in the morning...
<brandon_> no libxine-extracodecs for feisty?
<robotgeek> osiris: screen or nohup
<noiesmo> brandon_, maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<genii> brandon do you have "restricted" repos in sources.list ?
<troy> touchme: if no one knows here - try #ubuntu or even #xorg... also, the ubuntu message forum usually works, but it's less instant...
<genii> brandon Also #ubuntu+1 IS the best help for feisty
<brandon_> i'm not sure
<superb0wl> does anybody know why the "master" volumne in kmix doesnt do anything
<brandon_> main restricted, yes
<troy-f> wierd.. kscd loads but doesn't show a window
<genii> touchme Also general debian methods may help
<murchadh_bhaba> osiris, screen, start program, detach screen (ctrl^a d)
<troy> troy-f: is it in the tray in the corner by the clock?
<robotgeek> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<troy-f> no
<troy-f> i typed it in a terminal and it sais its already running
<brandon_> how can i install this libxine-extracodecs
<troy> troy-f: weird - works for me... hrmmm...
<matthew> ok, I decided to come back...yay!
<genii> brandon if you sudo apt-cache search libxine|grep codec  is there any result?
* troy wonders if there are any other cd-players that ship with kubuntu by default
<brandon_> genii: no
<genii> deus I am sorry that I cannot be of more help
<genii> brandon So you need to find which repository it should be in, then add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list, do an ap-get update then see that it appears when you apt-cache search   for it. Then it can be installed
<touchme> #debian says it's a kernel thing and they don't know, no one's home at #xorg, and not even the mighty google knows
<troy> troy-f: sorry man - I'd see if you can try a different cd player, but I don't know what else would work... xmms perhaps? (probably not installed by default) and see if that works.  Or try playing audio via xmms ... like an ogg file or something...
<brandon_> can i use gstreamer instead
<troy> troy-f: that way you can narrow it down a bit: just cd audio problem OR all audio problem OR just kde audio problem... etc.
<troy-f> i dont have internet on the machine yet :-/  my 2200bg wireless won't see any ap's
<genii> brandon What is your desired end-result? To play a particular file format etc?
<brandon_> mp3
<troy-f> acually iwconfig shows it as turned off
<genii> brandon gstreamer or mplayer or xmms   all should be equally good
<troy> troy-f: dunno about wireless - never tried to set that up on unix before... don't generally use it
<deus> genii, what if i choose a stable version of kubuntu, like dapper?
<brandon_> which gstreamer package to work with amarok?
<troy> amarok-engines-gstreamer iirc
<troy> that could be slightly different... use adept_manager and search for amarok :)
<deus> genii, I ran the cd check, and it completed okay
<troy> troy-f: good luck though -- gotta run (significant other's birthday)
<genii> deus I think the crux of your issue is that no matter what CD you make, you will have issues installing because of the drive. You may want to chance the mini iso for whatever distro tho Less to read etc
<dope_> OK so i totally just made out and groped my roommate (she's a female)
<touchme> Is there like a channel or number that I can call that I could pay for support on touchscreens? I"m pretty desparate here.
<genii> deus It may give you a base systemfrom which you could get outto internet for the rest
<brandon_> troy, does that then support mp3?
<brandon_> amarok-engines
<deus> genii, hmmm...
<deus> but I dont understand it.  My drive worked find before
<genii> deus Some drives have problems reading crammeddiscs.
<deus> Oh I see
<intelikey> well so much for a game.
<dope_> i was all up on her
<deus> what If I tried a dvd version?  My bois supports it.  Its worth a try I think
<genii> deus Yeah that may work :)
<deus> genii, I mean, I have the blank DVDs and everything
<deus> okay, Ill try that.
<deus> genii, I still kinda doubt thats my problem
<intelikey> if only i would have realized that i couldn't boot windows....
<genii> deus Well, all the indications are that: the CD is good and that: the laptop CD drive balks
<deus> genii, here goes
<deus> you sure
<deus> ?
<genii> deus Well if you have a DVD to spare I'd chance it.
<nic> im completely lost...
<nic> darned lunix
<dave_> can anyone tell me how to download packeges when adept isnt woking
<matthew> dave_, synaptic
<genii> aptitude
<deus> genii, k3b gave me a warning (not an error
<matthew> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<noiesmo> dave_, you can open terminal and type sudo apt-get install package
<rcrook> dope_ we dont want to know... infact I am not sure any of us really care except you are annoying us by telling us this useless information.
<deus> it says that the file I downloaded is not a valid iso
<dave_> kk thanks will try
<somerville32> You guys are sending people over to #xubuntu now for support? :P
<genii> deus ... You burned a CD imge to a DVD? There is a dvd-specific image
<dope_> you don't wanna hear about my soap opera?
<deus> genii, no
<deus> genii, but I have the dvd image and k3b says:
<rcrook> dope_ no
<deus> The image you selected is not a valid ISO9660 image. Are you sure you want to burn it anyway? (There are other valid image types that are not detected by K3b but will work fine.)
<dave_> : Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<dave_> ????\
<genii> eus Ah, thats fine. It means it doesn't strictly adhere to 9660 standards but thats OK
<matthew> dave_, might want to check that your access repos is available
<deus> okay, here goes
<matthew> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<dave_> how do i do that!
<matthew> dave_, if you see any that are commented out (# in front), then tell me.
<matthew> dave_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
* intelikey does    tty24 [root@~]  mke2fs -c /dev/hda
<intelikey> and forgets about windows.
<matthew> intelikey, very nice
<intelikey> now i'll dd a copy of the working system over   or maybe tar it over.
<deus> its righting very slow
<deus> in the 0.5x to 0.9x range
<dave_> ahh i am confused so i am to typr the command dave_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and hit enter then tel u wat ti says?
<deus> what do those numbers mean, anyway
<matthew> dave_, no you need to open a konsole and type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" w/o the quotes
<dave_> that what i did
<matthew> ok, then type in cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> deus If it takes you 2 hours to watch a dvd, .5 speed eans it will take 4 hours to burn
<deus> oh, thats cool
<dave_> ok lots of stuff how do i use the Bin thng to send it to you i am only new to all this sorry!
<matthew> do you see any lines that are web address that are prefaced by a # sigb?
<matthew> !pastebin | dave_
<ubotu> dave_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<deus> I can wait until tomarrow morning
<matthew> dave_, just go there, paste the output, and give me the url for the page.
<genii> Or at least thats my understanding... drive speed measurement is a convoluted equation
<dave_> url?
<deus> genii, how do I get linux to retest my ethernet connection
<matthew> dave_, address in the address bar
<dave_> lol
<dave_> address for what though?
<matthew> dave_, the page where you pasted the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> deus sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<genii> deus then do sudo ifconfig
<genii> and see if the eth0 or whatever got the number or similar
<dave_> think that worked in the post bin?
<matthew> dave_, what is the address?
<intelikey> url please
<dave_> mmmmmm i rea;;yconfused now
<matthew> dave_, ok, here is what I need you to do.
<matthew> dave_, follow me step by step.
<dave_> ok
<genii> matthew :)
<intelikey> dave_ when you use paste.ubuntu-nl.org it gives you a url to give us.
<matthew> dave_, type in "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" without the quotes
<dave_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38049/
<dave_> does that help?
<genii> there ya go
<intelikey> there ya go.
<genii> heh
<dave_> lol sorry
<matthew> dave_, listen to me now...
<dave_> ok
<dave_>  all ears
<genii> deus alternate to ifconfig you could just try to ping some site like google etc
<matthew> dave_, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<matthew> dave_, type that in the konsole
<matthew> genii,  check your private messages...
<dave_> then..
<genii> matthew How do I do that?
<dave_> i have a sources list form kate now?
<intelikey> the paste was turncated.... dave did not scroll up before starting to copy and only got the last screen full.
<matthew> genii, I just sent you a private message...there should be an extra tab on the left with my name on it...if you're using xchat, at least
<matthew> dave_, yes
<genii> Nope, chatzilla
<jason_> is it posible to install adobe photoshop on kubuntu?
<matthew> dave_, I want you to go through it and find every line that ends in .com
<genii> Right now I just have irc.freenode.net, kubuntu and ubuntu channels
<matthew> genii, oh, ok, never mind
<dave_> is there surposed to be any becasue i couldnt find any?
<dave_> do you want me to post it in the bin thing?
<matthew> dave_, look for lines that contain ubuntu
<deus> hey, genii I have a few questions
<matthew> dave_, do you see those?
<genii> deus Sure, shoot :)
<dave_> ahhh
<dave_> so do you want to see them
<deus> when I ran kubuntu, it looked like a lot of stuff wasnt there.  Is there a irc chat client?
<dave_> main restricted
<deus> os I can ask you for help?
<matthew> dave_, now, if any of those lines that contain "ubuntu" in them have a ound sign (#) at the beginning, then delete the pound sign (#)
<genii> deus for irc there is xchat as matthew noted. I generally use chatzilla extension for firefox. There is also usually an IM client like gaim or kopete
<matthew> dave_, whoops, I meant pound, not ound
<deus> genii, secondly, is 20 gigs enough disk space?  Thats how big my partition is...
<dave_> then?
<deus> good.  And thats all off the live cd?
<genii> deus You only need about 2.5 gigs for a full install, so anything over 4 is pretty roomy
<matthew> dave_, have you deleted all the pound signs (#) that are in front of lines that contain "ubuntu"?
<deus> good
<genii> deus you should have kopete I think on the livecd
<dave_> yep all 12   of them !
<deus> genii, good...
<matthew> dave_, ok, now save the file
<osiris> ubotu, restricted formats > osiris
<osiris> ubotu, restricted format > osiris
<deus> genii, is kdevelop or some other ide preinstalled?
<dave_> then?
<matthew> dave_, then close the file and go back to the konsole
<genii> deus On the default, no
<deus> mmm...
<deus> genii, but some easy install method?
<deus> genii, I just spent three weeks trying to istall a program, only to learn that it was impossible in the first place
<genii> deus I am looking now to see which repository needs to be in sources.list :) pls wait a minute
<dave_> ok so now i try the install thing again?
<matthew> dave_, now type "sudo apt-get install synaptic" without the quotes
<genii> deus Hmm ... if you try:   sudo apt-get update && apt-cache kdev        is there any result?
<dave_> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dave_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dave_> is only available from another source
<dave_> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<nic> does wine run on 64 bits versions of kubuntu?
<dave_> sorry crap i floded it
<genii> apt-cache SEARCH kdev
<lupine_85> nic: in a chroot, yet
<genii> bleh
<matthew> dave_, what version of kubuntu are you using?
<nic> wow... thats already very over my head
<dave_> ahh 6.06 lts
<genii> deus Is inuniverse repository.
<matthew> dave_, please put your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin and then tell me the url.
<deus> genii, are we talking kubuntu? Im not running it yet
<dave_> well i tryed that in konsole and it said permission denied?
<matthew> dave_, type sudo in front of the command that you tried
<genii> deus So... in /etc/apt/sources.list  make sure "universe" is at tail end or so of each line. Then do apt-get update etc etc
<genii> deus Yes, in kubuntu
<deus> genii, when I get kubuntu running, Ill get someone (you?) to walk me through it.
<dave_> bad command
<deus> genii, so, there should be some sort of chat client running by default?
<matthew> dave_, type in "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<genii> deus OK...if I'm not crashed for the next 14 hours I'll be glad to walk you thru it :)
<matthew> dave_, without the quotes
<deus> wow, this dvd burn is a whole lot of slowness
* matthew thinks genii needs to recharge his batteries
<deus> alright, Im gonna go to bed soon
<genii> deus Yes, some client should be available. I do not normally run the livecd so I do not know which
<deus> of course
<genii> matthew Yeah I need sleep soon
<matthew> dave_, have you done that?
<matthew> dave_, once you do that, please paste the output to pastebin
<intelikey> back.
<dave_> getting there lol
<matthew> dave_, okey doke
<genii> I'm just gonna finish this cig and then gobeddie-byes
<dave_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38053/
<deus> hey guys, can you burn an image into an lcd screen, or is that only CRTs?
<matthew> genii, cigs kill. Tobacco contains polonium 210
<lupine_85> deus: just CRTs
<genii> atthew Living kills you :)
<lupine_85> matthew: everything kills
<matthew> dave_, ok, looking at it right now...hold on
<lupine_85> everything else kills kittens
<dave_> k
<dave_> :)
<genii> sunshine kills you ... sunscreen kills you...etc etc ad nauseum
<matthew> genii, nice
<intelikey> matthew he's still turncating it.
<matthew> intelikey, yeah, I see that
<matthew> dave_, please do the following: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<brandon_> how do i remove trash from desktop?
<matthew> dave_, once you are there, please hit Ctrl + a
<matthew> dave_, then go to pastebin and middle-click if you have a scroll wheel, right-click and paste if you have a 2-button mouse
<dave_> yep and?
<dave_> kk
<matthew> dave_, then go to pastebin and middle-click if you have a scroll wheel, right-click and paste if you have a 2-button mouse
<matthew> dave_, then give me the address.
<matthew> dave_, the url
<intelikey> matthew both buttons == middle button
<matthew> intelikey, k, thanks.
<intelikey> np
<dave_> shit think i screwed it over
<nic> intelikey
<nic> me again
<matthew> dave_, what happened?
<intelikey> nic yessir
<brandon_> intelikey: how do i remove trash from desktop
<nic> i cant get synaptic to dowload the wine package..
<dave_> i had like to console windows open and not sure if i posted the right thing its there so try it anywayz
<intelikey> brandon_ idk.
<nic> its sooooo frustrating
<swami> new repository
<brandon_> intelikey: how do i restart panels
<genii> ctrl-A (selects all)  ctrl-c (copies)  ctrl-v (pastes)
<nic> is it cause I am using kubuntu 64 bit?
<swami> it gives u any error?
<matthew> dave_, ctrl-A (selects all)  ctrl-c (copies)  ctrl-v (pastes)
<intelikey> nic you did comment out the odd repo you had added and enabled universe  didn't you ?
<intelikey> !repos | nic
<ubotu> nic: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nic> nope
<brandon_> sudo restart kicker
<brandon_> soemthing like that
<intelikey> brandon_ killall kicker ;kicker
<swami> he can see tha package so he has the repository,...
<matthew> dave_, go back to the /etc/apt/sources.list file and hit Ctrl+a, then Ctrl+c, then go to pastebin and hi Ctrl+v
<genii> OK time to go ...have fun everyone :) Back ~10 hrs
<brandon_> and to restart it?
<nic> i can see dummies from the basic install... but they wont install
<genii> matthew Have fun
<genii> ;0
<swami> sudo apt-get update
<matthew> genii, you too
<matthew> lol
<brandon_> restart panel?
<intelikey> nic try that.   don't forget to apply changes.  or as swami  said from the cli
<matthew> dave_, go back to the /etc/apt/sources.list file and hit Ctrl+a, then Ctrl+c, then go to pastebin and hi Ctrl+v
<intelikey> brandon_ killall kicker ;kicker
<intelikey> brandon_ that's one string that both stops and starts it.
<brandon_> it's not restarting
<nic> i dont know where to comment out the ODD repo and to enable universe
<matthew> dave_, go back to the /etc/apt/sources.list file and hit Ctrl+a, then Ctrl+c, then go to pastebin and hi Ctrl+v
<swami> any oen around here uses xgl+beryl?
<brandon_> fixed
<nic> im using synaptic package manager
<dave_> grrr dad came in and started talking to me an i fagged it all up is that the whole command etc/apt/sources.list\
<dave_> is says invalid
<intelikey> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> !multiverse
<matthew> dave_, the command is "kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> !repos
<matthew> dave_, w/o the quotes
<intelikey> all the same link.
<swami> anyone ...xgl+beryl........???
<nic> should I not use synaptic?
<matthew> dave_, how old are you?
<goodthing> are there any specific fstab that should apply to a raid1 mount?
<goodthing> *options
<intelikey> nic synaptic is fine.
<fdoving> !beryl | swami
<ubotu> swami: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<matthew> dave_, how old are you?
<dave_> ok all good sorry bout everything i am really just a noob lol
<dave_> 17
<dave_> just never used irc or linux
<dave_> !
<matthew> dave_, ok....so you're looking at the sources.list file right now, right?
<dave_> yep
<intelikey> goodthing man fstab ;man mount     and read up on raid one also.   i personally don't know.
<matthew> ok, hit Ctrl+a
<swami> :)....i don;t need that kinda help....i need to find if the open gl direct rendering sists existing if i open a xgl session
<matthew> dave_, ok, hit Ctrl+a
<dave_> i have already posted it if thats what you want?
<matthew> dave_, what you posted was incomplete.
<dave_> hmmm
<matthew> dave_, you need to select all of the text in the sources.list file, then copy it, then paste it to pastebin, please
<dave_> lol try again
<dave_> that form the top ctrl A
<matthew> dave_, I don't understand.
<goodthing> intelikey: yeah, seems there is nothing in it about raid.
<dave_> i have posted the new source code , and it is everything in the kate folder
<intelikey> dave_   you can open a konsole and put this string in.   grep -v '#' /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -ie '[a-z] '
<matthew> intelikey, thank you.
<matthew> intelikey, getting frustrated?
<intelikey> that will weed out all the blank lines and the comments so you only see and paste the apropos text.
<dave_> then?
<intelikey> paste it's output
<dave_> i have a >
<goodthing> dave_: hit CRTL-key plus c
<matthew> intelikey, want to take over?
<matthew> or goodthing, you want to?
<goodthing> i have no idea what the problem is
<intelikey> matthew this is your baby :)
<matthew> intelikey, damn you! lol, jk
<matthew> sorry for the language
<intelikey> lol
<matthew> dave_, ok, so, what is the url of the page where you pasted the output?
<intelikey> matthew but ya,  i'd rather take over than see you snap.
<dave_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38056/
<dave_> is there like some whay to remote desktop because i am really noob at this lol?
<matthew> dave_, ok, your sources.list looks good
<intelikey> dave that's not output from the command i gave you.
<matthew> dave_, got back to a konsole and type in sudo apt-get install synaptic
<osiris> ubotu, restricted media > osiris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted media - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> intelikey, I'm just looking for commented out lines...
<intelikey> but he may have trash repos in there too
<intelikey> or no main.
<intelikey> i've still not seen main.
<dave_> nope didnt work
<matthew> dave_, ok, do what intelikey said:  grep -v '#' /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -ie '[a-z] '
<intelikey> dave_ can you clearify "didnt work" ?
<matthew> intelikey, lol, would you blame me for snapping?
<dave_> ok it did somthing then
<matthew> dave_, what happened?
<dave_> ahh you want to post bin it?
<intelikey> matthew yeah.  cause we all have these days.
<matthew> dave_, yes, please
<matthew> intelikey, it's not the day...lol
<sparr> what can i feed to grep to search for the literal string "?/?" (sans quotes)?  in bash, if that matters
<intelikey> matthew you
<intelikey> matthew you'll think that when the next one does the same...
<matthew> roflmao
<matthew> no sleep in 14 hours...oh yeah
<intelikey> 14 ?
<dave_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38059/
<matthew> yeah...woke up at 9 this morning...
<intelikey> you accustom to sellping a lot ?
<intelikey> dave_ very good.
<matthew> intelikey, yeah, I like to get about 10-14 hours of sleep...lol.
<intelikey> and i was right you don't have main.
<matthew> intelikey, you're right, no main on the last 2 security packages...maybe others...haven't looked
<matthew> intelikey, ok, looked, and found no main...
<matthew> dave_, now you need to follow my instructions exactly
<dave_> ok
<matthew> dave_, type in "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" without the quotes into the konsole
<intelikey> dave on line one of that  you need    main restricted universe multiverse    not just universe multiverse    make all lines look that way.
<matthew> dave_, do what intelikey tells you.
<matthew> intelikey, I shudder to think why he has no main in his sources.list
<dave_> ok
<matthew> dave_,  on line one of that  you need    main restricted universe multiverse    not just universe multiverse    make all lines look that way.
<intelikey> dave after you edit and make all lines have main in them  save and run the grep command again so we can dubble check for you   ok ?
<dave_> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<intelikey> change   deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<dave_> so after this
<matthew> dave_, make that read deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> to deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> dave_ see how the line with the word   backports looks.    fix the rest of them.
<dave_> do they all need full stops?
<matthew> dave_, what do you mean, full stops?
<lupine_85> no full stops
<matthew> they all need to read "main restricted universe multiverse" after the /ubuntu portion
<intelikey> dave_ line breaks ?   yes each needs line breaks.  if that's what you mean.
<dave_> yep kk
<intelikey> but not dos line breaks,  unix line breaks
<lupine_85> intelikey: does apt-get care?
<matthew> intelikey, I hate when people say kk...just kind of bugs me...I mean, ok, we get it with just one k, you know? Don't mind me, I'm tired...lol
<dave_> so i leave the backports
<matthew> dave_, yes
<lupine_85> kkkk :)
<intelikey> lupine_85 i think so.
<metres> Do anyone can explain this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38061/ im on amd64 ..?
<matthew> lupine_85, I will kill you.
<matthew> lupine_85, just kidding.
<lupine_85> kk :[
<intelikey> lupine_85 i've never tried actually.
<matthew> roflmao
* lupine_85 hides
<dave_> kk
<lupine_85> intelikey: no, me neither :)
<lupine_85> that extra byte is such a waste...
<intelikey> test it and tell us
<lupine_85> metres: you need to install some extra packages
<matthew> dave_, ok, please paste your sources.list file now, please
<lupine_85> !info libxml
<ubotu> Package libxml does not exist in any distro I know
<metres> which ?
<abattoir> metres: Google Earth is looking for the 32-bit version of those files, while your system has the 64-bit version
<metres> i have libxml2 aa my paste said...
<lupine_85> !info libxml2
<ubotu> libxml2: GNOME XML library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.26.dfsg-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 723 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<lupine_85> ah, there's no amd64 version of google earth?
<intelikey> dave_ finished ?
<intelikey> lupine_85 no
<lupine_85> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<lupine_85> do that :
<matthew> dave_, you still with me?
<abattoir> or install ia32-* linux32 etc.
<metres> thank you guys :)
* intelikey wonders why people say amd64 rather than just saying k8 ???
<dave_> nilly
<lupine_85> intelikey: for the sake of clarity?
<lupine_85> x86_64 works as well
<matthew> dave_, excuse me? what does nilly mean?
<abattoir> intelikey: i think k8 is amd specific, while amd64 in general refers to x86_64
<dave_> lol i just need the code to get back into kate to paste you the source code please?
<intelikey> amd64 is not amd specific ???
<intelikey> hmmm may be right.
<abattoir> intelikey: just like i686 is even used to refer to amd processors
<matthew> dave_, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> dave_   you can open a konsole and put this string in.   grep -v '#' /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -ie '[a-z] '
<intelikey> that code   ^
<matthew> intelikey, I was so tempted to say fdisk *
<dave_> hey i know what that is GRRR
<dave_> no fdisk for dave!
<intelikey> matthew hehhe or dd blah.
<matthew> intelikey, lol, yeah
<dave_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38062/
<matthew> dave_, looks good to me
<matthew> intelikey, how about you? wdyt?
<intelikey> dave_ do    sudo apt-get update
<fek> moin
<dave_> omg its working
<Search4Lancer> is there any way I can get Xorg to use less memory?
<matthew> dave_, very cool
<intelikey> he's got some duplicate lines but only a few warnings from that.
<dave_> fewk then it screwed up
<matthew> dave_, what did it say?
<dave_> its saying thes dupicate sources
<intelikey> dave_ do   sudo apt-get install synaptic
<intelikey> if it's finished
<matthew> intelikey, don't we need to get rid of the duplicates?
<intelikey> not really.   they just throw warning messages out.
<dave_> so far so good its dowloading
<matthew> intelikey, ok
<dave_> so how did i screw the source code up i tryed following some internet pages instructions
<matthew> dave_, it's downloading? very cool
<intelikey> matthew if you want to help him remove them be my guest... :)
<matthew> intelikey, I would love to!
<matthew> dave_, ok, tell me when it gets done updating
<dave_> ok its finishe
<matthew> dave_, ok, now do        sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<maryen> hii
<intelikey> dave_ you didn't "screw the source code up"  hehhe   in the sources list there are some lines just alike.  if you want to fix it remove the duplicates.
<dave_> ok
<dave_> i have to go for dinner can we fix when i get back
<matthew> dave_, are you looking at the sources.list?
<matthew> dave_, it will take 2 seconds, plus I'm going to bed
<maryen> he messed up sources.list?
<matthew> dave_, just erase the last 2 lines in sources.list
<dave_> ok
<matthew> maryen, yeah, and we don't know how...but we fixed it.
<maryen> k
<matthew> dave_, ok, so now paste it to pastebin again, please
<dave_> ok
<dave_> ok its in the new postbin
<intelikey> dave_ you could do that like this;   grep -v '#' /etc/apt/sources.list | grep deb | sort -u | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list                               but be advised that that command string will show no mercy. it will over write the file /etc/apt/sources.list with what ever it displays on the screen.   so you might want to backup your broken file first.
<metres> as I understand, chroot is for using i386 package on x86_64 ?
<matthew> intelikey, don't tell him that
<matthew> dave_, what's the url?
<dave_> shit i  closed it
<intelikey> metres chroot is to run whatever with a different system root
* matthew shoots himself in the head
<dave_> sorry
<dave_> god  i thought we had finishe
<matthew> dave_, no problem, just do it again
* intelikey will report matthew to the police if he can remember that nine one one number ???
<dave_> i am just wait lol
<matthew> intelikey, nice...cause, you know, suicide is illegal
<matthew> dave_, ok, goodbye
<intelikey> yes it is.
<dave_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38049/
<dave_> awww sorry guys
<matthew> dave, that's not it
<matthew> dave_, that's not it
<momal> So they are going to charge you for trying to kill your self? thats smart >_>
<londo4> Hallo
<matthew> momal, nah,just put me in jail...and it's only if I actually commit suicide...not just trying to...
<intelikey> momal why shouldn't they ?   if you try to kill someone else you get charged for it.
<londo4> I m having a  problem with this repositor deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<matthew> dave_, that's not it
<momal> matthew: lol... then they really can
<lupine_85>  /attempted suicide/ is illegal in the UK
<londo4> who can help me with this repositor: deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<intelikey> but it is true that it's much easier to get off as krazy if you try to do your self in.....
<momal> matthew: lol... then they really can't charg you... intelikey: but its your self not someone else...
<dave_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38065/
<matthew> lupine_85, hmm, didn't know that...
<dave_> try thatr
<lupine_85> therefore, it logically follows that if you stop someone from committing suicide, you have assisted them in the crime of attempted suicide
<lupine_85> (since if you didn't intervene there would be no crime)
<matthew> lupine_85, gotta love your logic
<lupine_85> so then one must ask... is being an accessory to attempted suicide a crime?
<matthew> dave_, you didn't paste the whole thing.
<londo4> when I hit sudo apt-get I get error
<user________> avoeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gio> avoeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<intelikey> lupine_85 ?    if you stop some from attemped murder you have assisted them in the crime of attempted murder ???
<lupine_85> suicide, not murder
<momal> Anyone have an recommendations for photo editors for linux ? (closest to photoshop as possile) and not gimp.
<lupine_85> suicide isn't a crime in the UK, but attempted suicide is
<matthew> dave_, you didn't paste the whole thing.
<londo4> hallo help
<intelikey> don't give me that   suicide != murder
<dave_> that all that in the source code
<lupine_85> intelikey: I kid you not
<lupine_85> attempted suicide is a crime
<dave_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38067/
<matthew> intelikey, you may want to check this out!
<intelikey> lupine_85 i know it is.
<intelikey> dave_ yeah i looked    only repo you don't have is security
<matthew> dave_, your sources.list got supremely screwed...you made a backup, right?
<unix_infidel> momal: gimpshop
<matthew> intelikey, no, he's missing half of his sources.list
<dave_> nope????
<intelikey> matthew not really it didn't.
<intelikey> matthew he only needs three lines.
<matthew> intelikey, looks like more to me...
<momal> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<unix_infidel> momal: also some people have had success with ps7 in linux.
<matthew> darn I wanted it to be really bad, then I could go to bed with a feeling of satisfaction.
<matthew> oh well.
<unix_infidel> and there's always vmware.
<londo4> Help with this repositor :deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free.  when I hit sudo apt-get I get this Error:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38066/
<matthew> !sourcomatic | dave_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcomatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> !sourceomatic | dave_
<ubotu> dave_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<lupine_85> making edgy sources is easy
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main universe multiverse
<lupine_85> make dapper ones, then s/dapper/edgy/
<intelikey> that's all my sources.list has in it  ^
<momal> unix_infidel: thanks... yea Im currently running ps: cs2 under vmware its just annoying though >_<.
<londo4> Help Help
<lupine_85> londo4: that repo doesn't exist any more
<lupine_85> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<lupine_85> try that
<dave_> so get the ubuntu one?
<intelikey> dave_ you do see what i posted ^ ?
<matthew> ok, I'm going to bed.
<matthew> intelikey, you got this?
<matthew> dave_, if you have anymore questions, talk to intelikey
<matthew> g'night all
<dave_> thanks
<dave_> sorry bout been a noob
<matthew> dave_, np, so long as you learn. remember, we all started somewhere
<dave_> :)
<intelikey> not me.  i started nowhere.
<matthew> intelikey, oh yeah? well, I started everywhere!
<intelikey> and havent gotten to somewhere yet.
<matthew> everywhere inc. that is...lol
<matthew> ok, now I really _am_ going to bed!
<intelikey> matthew yeah but you haven't gotten anywhere ?
<matthew> I already am everywhere...why go anywhere?
<matthew> wait, no...I'm in bed, remember?
<intelikey> see
<matthew> no...good night
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> good night and good luck to your pinguin
<matthew> thanks....
<intelikey> i have a very issue.   all my issues are very odd, but this is no exception.    df doesn't list the root fs
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  df
<intelikey> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~] 
<intelikey> very odd that is.  ^
<jamesb_> intelikey: tried "df /" ?
<intelikey> hehhe that works but still odd output.
<intelikey> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<intelikey> -                     1.2G  1.2G   76M  94% /
<BrianSteffens> can anyone help me figure out why ssh is telling me remote host identification has changed?
<Lathiat> BrianSteffens: that means perhaps ssh was reinstalled
<Lathiat> BrianSteffens: or you changed the ip of the host and there was one you used before
<BrianSteffens> lathiat fressh ssh installs on both server and client
<Lathiat> BrianSteffens: if you remove the line from .ssh/known_hosts that it says it'l go away (but only do this if you know the key should have changed, i.e. its a different machien or you reinstalled)
<Lathiat> BrianSteffens: or to be lazy and cheat remove the whole fil
<Lathiat> e
<intelikey> you can probably rm ~/.ssh
<intelikey> -r
<BrianSteffens> lathiat ok thanks :D
<intelikey> and mount doesn't / as being mounted
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  mount
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~] 
<intelikey> that's kinda kewl.   i don't remember making it do that.
<intelikey> not sure how i did it either...
<Alarm> goodmorning... how could i set my system up so that it will create a boot.log file ? i saw that with KsystemLog app, it tells me that the file boot.log does not exist
<dave_> intelikeyyyyy stuck again
<intelikey> dave_ k what it is ?
<dave_> the source code i dont understand those links ou sent me>
<intelikey> i didn't send you....
<intelikey> that was matthew
<dave_> shuld i just like reinstall kubuntu and  start again
<intelikey> i showed you my sources.list
<dave_> hmm k well i am friek9ing confussed
<intelikey> no no.
<dave_> ok1
<dave_> !
<intelikey> dave_ let me pastebin you a full list and you can clear yours and copy and paste in this one.
<intelikey> give me a sec.
<dave_> :) so thats  the kate file?
<touchme> I've been following the exact set of instructions to install my touchscreen, but I encounter an error
<touchme> How do I correct FATAL: Error inserting touch (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/touch.ko): Invalid module format
<intelikey> dave yes   sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> dave_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38071/plain/
<lupine_85> kdesu kate ...
<intelikey> does kate make backups by default ?
<lupine_85> or better, sudo chown me:me <file> && kate <file> && sudo chown root:root <file>
<intelikey> lupine_85 no.  you don't want anyone but root owning sources.list
<aleksanteri> hey anyone knows a command to reconfigure the internet connection?
<lupine_85> for a single-user system it hardly matters much
<intelikey> if kate fails  then that doesn't do the last chown.
<lupine_85> then s/&&/;/
<intelikey> that would work.
<aleksanteri> !adsl reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adsl reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> && is probably a bad habit on my part :S
<intelikey> it's a very good tool but not always the best.
<aleksanteri> !connection reconfigure
<aleksanteri> ...
<intelikey> one doesnt want to use the ax to do nose sergury   nor the scaple to split fire wood.
<touchme> Anyone?
<aleksanteri> !internet connection reconfigure
<dave_> ok don that now what can i try to cee if it works?
<intelikey> dave_ sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> you always do that after you edit sources.list
<dave_> command not found?
<intelikey> typo.
<intelikey> yours.
<dave_> ????
<intelikey> i'm the only one that gets bash; sudo, command not found.  you have sudo.
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  sudo
<intelikey> bash: sudo: command not found
<intelikey> :)
<dave_> Sorry?
<dave_> what am i surpossed to be doing?
<intelikey> dave_ sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> in a konsole
<intelikey> and your done with that.
<aleksanteri> plz? i can't get help from google :S
<dave_> seems to be updating!
<aleksanteri> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<intelikey> aleksanteri igconfig ?
<dave_> have you played with the Klik i thyink its called i was reading about it last night because package maneger wasnt working!?
<aleksanteri> o thx :)
<oslive> anyone here?
<aseigo> no
<metres> is it a good way to run synaptic under chroot to get package ?
<dave_> how do you run synaptic?
<dave_> i am only new soz
<intelikey> dave_ you can type in synaptic   or use the menu to launch it.
<tidixon> hi, i'm trying to get it so I only have a panel on one desktop and that the other desktops have no panels.  i feel like the option should be someplace but i can't seem to find it, can anyone help?
<metres> typing it in konsole..?
<intelikey> metres you need to     man chroot
<dave_> i dont think i have it yet?
<dave_> i cant find it in the menu
<intelikey> dave_ try the command   synaptic    and see if it opens
<BrianSteffens> to format a partition as ext3, should i use mkfs or mk2fs?
<intelikey> mkfs.ext3
<BrianSteffens> tyty
<intelikey> or mke2fs -j
<intelikey> same thing.
<dave_> ok i can only runb it in read only function and it loaded but i am lost from here?
<intelikey> close it.
<intelikey> do kdesu synaptic
<dave_> cant scroll  down or anything
<intelikey> then it will give you full access.
<intelikey> close it.
<intelikey> do kdesu synaptic
<aleksanteri> :( "igconfig: command not found"
<intelikey> ifconfig  not ig    if i said ig it was a typo
<aleksanteri> oops
<aleksanteri> my fault :P
<dave_> OMG OMG I think its Working :)
<intelikey> yes i should have said kdesu the first time.
<intelikey> that was bad advice i gave.  so i'll take a break
<dave_> ok so where would i find the blasted  mp3 decoder so i can listen to music?
<intelikey> for about ten days maybe
<intelikey> !mpt
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> dave_ there  ^
<intelikey> dave_ search for   libxine-extracodecs   in synaptic  that's easier.
<dave_> ok i have download the  libxine-extracodecs so will that automatically but it into my amarok for mp3's
<dave_> ?////
<dave_> still no mp3's?
<dave_> intelikey_i still have no mp3's
<deus> wow you guys are still up
<malik__> hi all...........i use to be able toplay two sounds at the same time but not anymore...............any idea what may have caused it and how to fix it?
<soon> I need a new and complete sources.list ... I found one for ubuntu at http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<aleksanteri> ok command to enable interface?
<soon> will it also work for me kubuntu?
<The^Mole> soon: Yes.
<soon> thx
<soon> would someone flood me a working sources.list (i need to include some python-gtkw stuff)?
<aleksanteri> can it be done with ifconfig?
<aleksanteri> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soon> was that a paste for me?
<soon> if so I need the specific URL
<aleksanteri> !pastebin | soon
<ubotu> soon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aleksanteri> :P
<aleksanteri> a link is there
<soon> aleksanteri ... what I need is a copy of your sources.list ...
<aleksanteri> well
<aleksanteri> i haven't added anything there
<soon> so if you would pastbin a copy of yours for me to copy :-)
<aleksanteri> also i am on win :P
<aleksanteri> because kubuntu can't connect to internet
<aleksanteri> but i guess i found the answer now :)
<soon> :-) okay thanks anyway
<aleksanteri> oh god how can i remember those commands? O_o
<aleksanteri> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107762 the only comment
<The^Mole> soon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38079/
<soon> Great thx !
<The^Mole> It's not tidy.. but they all work.
<The^Mole> I don't whether it's got what you want, though.
<avalon> If I have the build-essential package installed, and I'm in a directory with a make file, why can't I get it to do a ./configure and a make?
<aleksanteri> is it saying that it can't find automake?
<avalon> ./configure: No such file or directory
<aleksanteri> use cd
<aleksanteri> cd <directory>
<aleksanteri> then ./configure
<intelikey> hmmm i'm glad i had a custom kernel to boot to    cause booting into the dapper kernel flys streight into runlevel 6
<aleksanteri> where <directory> is the directory where the configure file is
<avalon> I'm in the directory. I don't have a configure file. In the dir, I have files called COMPILE, makefile, touch.c, touch.h
<aleksanteri> ./COMPILE
<aleksanteri> then
<intelikey> is there anyway to stop a reboot so i can see what the error is ?
<aleksanteri> u can only use ./configure when the configure file exists :)
<aleksanteri> well
<aleksanteri> brb, gonna try those commands out
<avalon> sudo: ./COMPILE: command not found
<avalon> and without the sudo I get permission denied
<intelikey> avalon make configure
<avalon> make: *** No rule to make target `configure'.  Stop.
<intelikey> avalon make config
<intelikey> or menu_config
<intelikey> or what ever it does have
<intelikey> you can look in the make file and see
<intelikey> but it's far better to read the docs
<intelikey> they are the files in UPPER CASE
<VR_> avalon: i just got here, but do you have build-essential installed?
<avalon> Yup.. I got what they wanted me to to do out of the COMPILE file... but I don't think it works with Kubuntu
<avalon> I'll paste it with pastebin
<avalon> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<avalon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38082/ How do I do the top part?
<avalon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38082/ That's the file VR_, but I don't think the top part will work with our distro will it?
<malik__> which packge is neede to burn audio cd from mp3z in k3b?
<VR_> avalon: i'm not really sure, but this looks like it should work on any distro
<avalon> I get this when I try to do that
<avalon> make[2] : *** [drivers/infiniband/ulp/srp]  Error 2
<avalon> make[1] : *** [drivers/infiniband]  Error 2
<avalon> make: *** [_clean_drivers]  Error 2
<VR_> avalon: im sorry man i have no idea what to do with that :
<VR_> :(
<malik__> which packge is neede to burn audio cd from mp3z in k3b?
<dave> hey all again does anyone know if Kopete keeps chat logs and if so where?
<armywar> ciao
<armywar> ragazzi ho un problema
<armywar> non ricordo i suorce
<armywar> dove devo inserirli
<armywar> e non s quali sono
<Lynoure> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Lynoure> I only got that you have a problem (not with what) and maybe something about sound
<Lynoure> sound quality? With what?
<BrianSteffens> could someone please tell me what is wrong with this fstab line i'm trying to add? : /dev/hda1    /media/storage    /ext3    defaults,errors-remount-ro    0     1
<Lynoure> extra /
<Lynoure> BrianSteffens: in front of ext3
<rcrook> remove the / in /ext3
<rcrook> oops
<rcrook> sorry to slow
<BrianSteffens> oh i'm sorry.. i accidentally wrote that in. ignore that
<Lynoure> rcrook: no harm :)
<BrianSteffens> that / isn't actually in there
<intelikey> well i found the problem.  now if i can fix it...     it seems the the new initramfs.img thought that root was sda in sted of hda
<rcrook> the = are supposed to be , ? maybe?
<Lynoure> BrianSteffens: please then copy paste the actual line to rule out typos
<rcrook> the - 's
<AlexC_> hey,
<AlexC_> I have a .qtcurve file, but how do I install it?
<Lynoure> errors=  and not errors-  , yes
<BrianSteffens> pasted: /dev/hda1       /media/storage  ext3    defaults,errors-remount-ro      0       1
<intelikey> anybody know anything about initramfs ?
<rcrook>  /dev/hda1       /media/storage  ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro      0       1
<intelikey> errors=
<rcrook> the =
<visik7> anyone got issues with kdebluetooth and edgy ?
<Lynoure> echoy here today :)
<BrianSteffens> ooo thank you all
<rcrook> lol yup Lynoure
<intelikey> anybody know anything about initramfs ?    ?         ?
<Lynoure> visik7: have you checked on the Launchpad yet? The open bugs can be found there?
<rcrook> sorry intelikey no idea here
<mehmet> alo
<intelikey> k
<AlexC_> how do I insatll .qtcurve themes, what ever they are!
<Lynoure> intelikey: Surprised to see you join the anybody train =)
<AlexC_> not as simple as Gnome's drag n drop :P
<visik7> Lynoure: yes nothing, more over the problem that I got is not present on another installation
<intelikey> Lynoure it was only a shot in the dark.    hopping to get lucky
<Lynoure> visik7: different bt hardware, maybe?
<visik7> yes
<visik7> Lynoure: (my hardware work perfectly on dapper)
<intelikey> Lynoure i've asked a lot of questions in here.  only an EXTREEMLY small number of them get answered in here.
<intelikey> like two.
<Lynoure> visik7: then you might find the cause of it on Launchpad
<visik7> Lynoure: there isn't any reference to kdebluetooth on malone
<Lynoure> intelikey: ok, "yes, but not much"
<intelikey> where is the device information stored for mkinitramfs  ?
<Lynoure> visik7: at least https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth
<allee> visik7: fwiw: my bt mouse is forgotten everytime it goes to sleep.  Have not looked at 'why' yet
<AlexC_> What do I do with a .qtfile? please
<AlexC_> .qtcurve*
<intelikey> i just made a new initramfs.img but it wrote root as sda  not hda   root for this system is hda     @ Lynoure
<Lynoure> intelikey: not in /etc/mkinitramfs/initramfs.conf ?
<Lynoure> intelikey: there was one device setting there, at least
<intelikey> Lynoure no it's not there.
<mehmet> CTRL+ALT+DEL
<mehmet> CTRL+ALT+DEL
<mehmet> CTRL+ALT+DEL
<intelikey> Lynoure grep -HiRe sda /etc/mkinitramfs   comes up empty.
<Lynoure> intelikey: interesting, it is there on dapper
<Lynoure> no, sorry, misread
<intelikey> i'm on dapper.
<Lynoure> sda is where you want to write your image?
<Lynoure> or where you want it to mount?
<tilk> Hello. I read in FAQ "how to play MP3" and there is written "install akode-mpeg agstreamer0.8-mad " but there is nothing called like that in my package manager and I cant play MP3 in this time. My distro is Kubuntu 6.06
<intelikey> no it's writing an image that looks for root to be dev/sda   root is hda   so when it boots  it loops to runlevel 6 cause sda is not mounted   even tho   the root fs has to be mounted for init to take over
<Lynoure> intelikey: there is a switch for the root setting, and it's as   auto  probably in your configuration file
<intelikey> in other words there is stale information about the root fs being sda   from before i copied things over.
<intelikey> root= local  or nfs
<intelikey> no help done looked.
<Lynoure> intelikey: it's very interesting if what you want is not explained in man initramfs.conf  but luckily I did not claim to know the answer :)
<intelikey> well thinks for the ToD Lynoure,  at least you tried.  :)
<ReTyPe> how do i install xgl on ubuntu 6.10 ?
<AlexC_> What do I do with a .qtcurve file please?
<Lynoure> intelikey: good luck, once you find your answer, it might make sense to blog about it or something, to help others find it too
<AlexC_> ReTyPe: there is a good guide on the Beryl Wiki
<intelikey> k
<AlexC_> anyone have any idea on what to do with a .qtcurve file?
<intelikey> AlexC_ ~/.qtcurve   ?
<AlexC_> intelikey: well it's a theme I downloaded,
<intelikey> no idea     not a gui guy.
<AlexC_> hum, can't believe it's this hard to install new themes in kde!
<intelikey> Lynoure i found my answer.    disreguard all previous remarks.    pebcak has struck again.
<Jucato> what kind of "theme" is it?
<Jucato> pebcak or pebkac?
<Jucato> AlexC_: http://docs.kde.org/userguide/customizing-desktop.html
<AlexC_> Jucato: a nice theme ... I don't know what you mean lol
<AlexC_> ahh tahnks, I'll check that out
<AlexC_> s/tahnks/thanks
<Jucato> which looks better? PEBKAC or PEBCAK? just wondering...
<intelikey> Lynoure it seems i had hacked /etc/init.d/chkrootfs.sh    and it was the offending file, not the initramfs.
<intelikey> Jucato it depends on which dirrection it's going.
<intelikey> one might say pebcac  but that would confuse many.
<intelikey> console and chair
<Jucato> :)
<AlexC_> or Konsole :P
<AlexC_> Problem Exists between Konsole and Console
<Jucato> ok Konqueror...
<Jucato> or KDE... or...
<Jucato> s/ok/or
<Lynoure> intelikey: :)
<Jucato> darn typo faeries...
<intelikey> but the standard of the keyborad and the chair is pretty discriptive
<intelikey> Lynoure odd that that some bit of code doesn't offend withthis kernel though.....
<intelikey> have a look.   e2fsck /dev/hda && mount -no remount,rw / || reboot
<intelikey> tell me why that would reboot one kernel but not another.
<intelikey> well that's the repaired string   it had    sda    where hda is now.
<intelikey> that is ran from    /etc/rcS.d/S00checkroot.sh
<Lynoure> intelikey: I can probably not figure that out without having the kernels. And possibly other bits of information.
<intelikey> yeah.   i only meant venture a guess  :)
<Lynoure> I do not have a guess I would be willing to bet on :)
<intelikey> me neither....
<intelikey> they are both 2.6.15 kernels
<Lynoure> Some difference in the ext2 support?
<TheMole> Hi, my edgy box has *just* decided that it no longer wants to mount my mass storage device. I've tried it with two different devices and rebooted but to no avail, any idea how to do it manually?
<intelikey> one has built-in ide scsi extfs support the other doesnt
<intelikey> but the sda is never mounted.
<intelikey> it should reboot both of them.
<intelikey> TheMole unpluge/replug it ?    (thinking usb...)
<TheMole> intelikey: Yup, done that multiple times, tried different points.
<TheMole> It recognises the device is there if I probe it, but wont mount it.
<Lynoure> TheMole: And there _is_ something mountable there?
<TheMole> Lynoure: What do you mean?
<Lynoure> TheMole: I just asked a question, to make sure.
<TheMole> No, I mean... by that what do you mean?
<stdin> a file system
<Lynoure> TheMole: No hidden meanings, just that if your disk is one big blob without partitioning, then it could note mount
<Lynoure> s/note/not
<TheMole> Ah, yes, there is a file system there.
<intelikey> Lynoure i have no partitions.
<Lynoure> stdin: you were so much clearer with so less words
<intelikey> 8 drives  and not one partition.
<stdin> it's a gift :p
<Lynoure> intelikey: I'm non-native, tired and hungry and not very much of a verbal wizard at my best :)
<intelikey> :)
<TheMole> There isn't a mention of /media/sda in my fstab file, should there be?
<stdin> TheMole: not if it's removable and not always connected
<TheMole> Ahh.
<TheMole> So, what is the command to mount a sda manually?
<Lynoure> TheMole: no, automounting does not require that. But, so, what has changed since the last time? THere is also a brutal possibility of something being wrong with your disk.
<intelikey> TheMole you can make an entry with "noauto" as a option.
<TheMole> Lynoure: Nothing has changed at all... tried it with two different devices, my phone and mp3 player.
<Lynoure> TheMole: which filesystem you have on it? and do you have it on sda (unusual) or like on sda1?
<intelikey> TheMole sudo mount /dev/sda /media/sda
<stdin> TheMole: for removable devices, one usually uses pmount /dev/sda1 [name] 
<stdin> no sudo needed
<intelikey> but if it's partitioned it will be sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<TheMole> mount point does not exist.
<stdin> pmount creates a mount point in /media
<TheMole> it's on sda.
<intelikey> TheMole partitioned or not ?
<TheMole> intelikey: Nope.
<stdin> TheMole: what do you get with "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" ?
<TheMole> It's a 1GB SD card, formatted with FAT (I believe)
<TheMole> nothing, back to the shell.
<stdin> have you tried the pmount command?
<TheMole> Yeh, no /dev/sda found apparently.
<TheMole> Well, what do you know... it seems it's my usb port.
<goodthing> i have a weird thing with raid1, when i archive files from /media/sda2/folder/. /media/backup(raid)/folder. and the copy a lot of files the system blanks on me
<TheMole> Just unplugged my mouse and tried in that port and it works.
<TheMole> Many thanks for all your help, though!
<intelikey> back
<stdin> you logged in as root intelikey?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> well yes but not to irc  :)
<stdin> tuy tut :p
<intelikey> i have  a root console open
<stdin> you ident says n=root@...
<intelikey> stdin i know :)          but the root console.. i have to ahve or i have no root access at all
<Lynoure> easy to fake, though I do not see the motivation
<Lynoure> (not to that, anyway)
<intelikey> it keeps me out of some channels
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> like debian for example  :)
<Lynoure> why?
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> cause they ban root.
<Lynoure> Interesting.
<intelikey> my irc client says i'm root... do the math.
<intelikey> or did you mean why use something that does keep me out ....
* lupine_85 hax0rs intelikey's boxen
<lupine_85> mwahaha
<intelikey> lupine_85 if ya can :)
<goodthing> why would a cp -va /media/sda2/folder1/. /media/backup/folder1/. being able to freeze my system?
<intelikey> 63.157.90.191
<lupine_85> gah, if only you'd run bitchx... :p
<intelikey> ssh is runnig have at it
<Lynoure> intelikey: had no idea what they had banned. or whether you just get kicked, or treated badly, or feared getting targetted
<intelikey> Lynoure no.  they have a permanatn ban on root    lots of channels do.
<intelikey> so i just don't go there.
<intelikey> would you like an account name... ?
<intelikey> try guest  with passwd=x
<towync> does anyone know how i can do checksum?
<Lynoure> see man md5sum
<towync> k,
<towync> how do i get out of man md5sum
<goodthing> q
<stdin> press Q
<towync> cool thx goodthing, thx stdin =)
<towync> works out fine, and thx Lynoure =)
<intelikey> towync you were "less"  you can    man less    for info    it's a very useful tool.
<towync> intelikey hi there, haven't seen you in couple days =)
<towync> intelikey what does u were less mean =) i checked man less, but got confused =)
<intelikey> less     less is more than more.    the less pager. it has search functions save capabilities   bi-dirrectional scrolling/paging   you can pipe things into it...
<intelikey> when you do things that are going to output a lot of text and you want to be able to look at all of it   pipe through less.     command | less
<towync> intelikey ah cool, yeah i started seeing great tips in the man less pageee, i'll keep the command in mind, they explained some background info too, thx
<intelikey> you bet.
<stdin> less is very useful when looking at logs for example
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> it's just a very useful tool.
<intelikey> i absolutely despize that "more like feture" of bash.   i end up turning it off the first day i install....   more is so much less than less.
<towync> intelikey yeah, man more is a lot less informative than man less, it has 131 lines in man more and 8 times as much in man less =)
<intelikey> towync yeah.     and why they would build more into bash is beyond me.   that was a code monkey in emacs i guess.
<towync> cool =)
<rishikesh>  was configuring my ADSL router, the ethernet port is detected, but the usb port is not
<rishikesh> [15:56]  <rishikesh> tried the command "pppoeconf -C" but not working
<rishikesh> [15:56]  <rishikesh> any idea how to go about it?
<towync> i just downloaded feisty herd1 and wanted to do a checksum
<brandon__> can anyone here help with an audio distortion problem
<rishikesh> anybody knowing how 2 configure da USB port connection in the ADSL router as it is not shown in the availble connections List
<intelikey> !sound | brandon__
<ubotu> brandon__: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<intelikey> i wish i could stop this thing from opening tty[5-7]  at boot time.
<intelikey> running X and playing a game (wesnoth)  free -m reports
<intelikey> -/+ buffers/cache:         51        197
<intelikey> end the game and i get
<intelikey> -/+ buffers/cache:         22        226
<intelikey> x running within 22m of ram.    i'm pleased with that.
<intelikey> what does that say about the 2g+ systems that they enable 6g+ of swap   hehhe
<toutpt> hi there
<intelikey> toutpt
<stdin> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<joshual> does anyone use e17 with kubuntu? wondering if I should try the SeerOfSouls e17 repo, or the edevelop e17 repo... any thoughts?
<toutpt> does anyone use eclipse with edgy ?
<lupine_85> toutpt: nah, I'm strictly a KDevelop or kate person :)
<toutpt> shame on me
<lupine_85> :p
<toutpt> sorry just to try a module from a friend
<toutpt> i m using kate to develop
<marioct> hi toupt I use eclipse with buntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5
<marioct> Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<toutpt> i m on a ubuntu 6.10
<vge> toutpt: yes, i use eclipse
<toutpt> from the package
<toutpt> ??
<vge> yes, 3.2 from repos
<vge> 3.2.1
<toutpt> :/
<TheMole> Hi, I've just done an update on my edgy distribution.. But now my nvidia drivers don't work. I tried selecting nvidia in xconfigure and I installed the restricted modules that match my kernel, but still no logo.
<ironfroggy_LT> what is port 98 for?
<TheMole> ironfroggy_LT: http://www.auditmypc.com/port/udp-port-98.asp
<benjamin> hi, is there somwhere a list with k/ubuntu supported laserprinters?
<stdin> benjamin: take a look at this website http://www.freestandards.org/en/OpenPrinting
<Jucato_> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stdin> that's more cups info
<benjamin> stdin:  thanks
<guapoloco> hi
<guapoloco> anybody using beryl?
<guapoloco> nobody home?
<guapoloco> it is really cool
<stdin> hi guapoloco, I use beryl
<guapoloco> excellent
<guapoloco> just got the update 1.4
<guapoloco> it's awesome
<guapoloco> had a bunch of issues, but this one seems to be stable
<stdin> I always get it from svn, usually compile/install overnight
<guapoloco> yeap
<guapoloco> same here
<stdin> have you seen the snow plugin?
<guapoloco> ohhh, no, not yet
<guapoloco> I was just testing the fire one
<guapoloco> burn
<guapoloco> looks cool
<guapoloco> let me see
<guapoloco> about the snow one
<guapoloco> don't see it
<guapoloco> I'm looking at the animations tab
<guapoloco> is it part of the animations?
* MistaED can't wait to see cairo gtk rendering directly to opengl ;)
<JohnFlux> i use beryl from time to time
<JohnFlux> but keep going back to kwin
<guapoloco> yeah, it was buggy
<JohnFlux> i can't wait for kwin to have compiz support
<guapoloco> after I updated to edgy
<guapoloco> but beryl 1.4 is really cool
<guapoloco> svn
<guapoloco> well, going to check some other stuff
<guapoloco> have a great time
<guapoloco> take care you all
<JohnFlux> cya
<guapoloco> this reminds me on the earlier days of chatting
<guapoloco> where everybody was kind of educated
<guapoloco> haha
<guapoloco> see ya
<malik__> !video cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j_> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j_> is there any benefit in using aRts instead of gstreamer for audio output?
<j_> !arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<malik__> does any   one knows how to make vcd in k3b or kubuntu?
<j_> google doesn't know, seems like no one konws
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> is anyone here having issues with open office just crashing randomly ?
<soulrider> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<[GuS] > Hi!
<ashadee> hello
<ashadee> need some help on java with firefox
<stdin> what's the problem ashadee?
<ashadee> it always says missing plugin for java run time.
<brandon__> does anyone know how to change hostname
<stdin> have you installed sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-plugin ?
<ashadee> yes i did
<stdin> brandon__: read man hostname
<Jucato> sun-java5-plugin must be installed separately. it doesn't get installed with sun-java5-bin or sun-java5-jre...
<ashadee> ok.
<stdin> ashadee: what do you see when you go to about:plugins in firefox?
<brandon__> stdin: hostname name smith
<stdin> huh?
<brandon__> i still don't get how to do it
<stdin> I said to rad the man page
<stdin> man hostname
<brandon__> oh wait i did it right
<brandon__> sorry
<stdin> it tells you how to change the hostnemw
<stdin> *hostname
<ashadee> stdin: where is about:plugins? i can't find that menu option
<abattoir> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<Jucato> ashadee: type that in firefox's address bar
<stdin> ^^^ yep
<Guardian> hi
<Guardian> is there a documentation dedicated to kubuntu+compiz ?
<abattoir> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ashadee> shockwave and furesplash
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> ashadee: did you do "sudo update-alternatives --config java" already?
<Guardian> ah gonna check this tinyurl thx
<vge> is it possible to connect trought two servers into cvs server?
<k> hi
<k> i need some help please
<thePuck> is anyone here?
<vge> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thePuck> lol
<thePuck> k
<K> sorry
<Jucato> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jucato> :)
<thePuck> I did a fresh install of windows and made two partitions with the xp part. manager and now it has all the free space set up as logical paritions and I can't make any primary partitions now...will the kernel care what kind of parition it boots from?
<thePuck> anyone?
<stdin> AFAIK linux won't care, as long as grub can see the partition, it will boot
<thePuck> hmm ok thanks wish me luck
<stdin> good luck :p
<vge> gl
<linux_> hey guys, I have a little problem there is combody on the network with a DHCP-server probably he doesn't now that it is on
<linux_> is there a program so that I can see who had a DHCP on ?
<stdin> linux_: ethereal, it will let you see where the DHCP packets are coming from
<Windwalker> Hi. Can somebody tell me what the "/usr/bin/screen" option offers when adding a user?
<linux_> okey thanks I will try that :)
<cryptom> hi, is there a linux programm that can download an entire website (with every locally linked page)?
<Lynoure> cryptom: wget
<Lynoure> cryptom: But you need to get to know it a bit, or you'll easily download too much or too little
<cryptom> do you know the options? I'm in a hurry, we have a disciplinary problem in a school, dont know how long the page will be online
<Realistic_Dragon> morning all
<j_> Anyone have a pretty graphic for the KDE start button? the default one has too much gloss
<j_> actually I think I'll create a dragon-themed myself, it'l be the beginnig of my full blown kde-theme =)
<j_> except I can't find the graphic
<tamacracker> Hey guys, where's my icon folder located?
<tamacracker> I'd like to use them for some images of my own.
<Hobbsee> tamacracker: /usr/share/icons/
<tamacracker> okies :D
<Hobbsee> do a locate icons to see all of them
<sandbox> Question for everyone: Running kubuntu 6.10 edgy, I'm trying to install a command line MSN client and after running ./configure I'm getting an error ssl.h not found. Any Suggestions?
<Hobbsee> install openssl-dev
<Hobbsee> but what are you trying to compile?
<sandbox> It's called tmsnc
<sandbox> text based msn client
<Hobbsee> !info tmsnc edgy
<ubotu> tmsnc: textbased (console) MSN client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Hobbsee> sandbox: sudo apt-get install tmsnc - it's already in the repos
<sandbox> Please tell me you're joking.
<Hobbsee> nope
<soulrider> Hobbsee: you know of any CLI that will work like conky? by that i mean it can sit in my desktop background
<sandbox> (:
<Hobbsee> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Hobbsee> i dont understand the question
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> you see how conky shows the satts in the background?
<Realistic_Dragon> conky is buggy with KDE
<soulrider> i want a console that can be in the background
<Realistic_Dragon> it doesnt work if you have desktop icons instead
<soulrider> like some sort of wallpaper :P
<soulrider> Realistic_Dragon: i never ahve icons, hate icons
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Realistic_Dragon> hmm, for a background console... read only or interactive?
<Hobbsee> you could just maximise a console  i guses, i'm not sure
<Realistic_Dragon> id try aterm with the right settings
<soulrider> Realistic_Dragon: interactive of course
<soulrider> !info aterm
<ubotu> aterm: Afterstep XVT - a VT102 emulator for the X window system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-2 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Realistic_Dragon> aterm then
<Realistic_Dragon> i think you can get superkaramba to do what you want as well but itll be a pest :)
<soulrider> lol
* Hobbsee beds
<soulrider> i need to get a decent conky script
<Realistic_Dragon> you can use the kde WM to switch off borderss for aterm and set transparency and geomety, then set it to 'always below'
<soulrider> sometimes  all i see is a black square with some scripts
<soulrider> ahh, good idea Realistic_Dragon
<Realistic_Dragon> well, if you do decide to give superkaramba (a bit like conky) a go then there are some optimised scripts on my website :)
<Realistic_Dragon> the ones on kde-look eat far too much CPU time so i made some modifications :P
<soulrider> i have used superkaramba on the past
<soulrider> and a link toy oure site would be interesting :P
<Realistic_Dragon> www.revis.org
<soulrider> moms calling me to go have lunch
<soulrider> ill be back later, and thanks for the tips :D
<Realistic_Dragon> np
<lars__> hello! is anyone speaking german?
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lars__> kann mir jemand sagen, wieso amarok keine mp3 dateien abspielt?
<stdin> !de | lars__
<ubotu> lars__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Realistic_Dragon> the only thing i can say in german these days is "i have a stick"
<Realistic_Dragon> and im not even sure if that is correct anymore :P
<stdin> I can say "that is good"
<Realistic_Dragon> oh, and "i am a doughnut" :D
<stdin> why would you need to say that tho :p
<Realistic_Dragon> JFK said it :o added a word and changed the meaning from "i am a berliner" to "i am one doughnut"
<j> !scandinavian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scandinavian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j> !utf-8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf-8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !info sensors-applet
<ubotu> sensors-applet: Display readings from hardware sensors in your Gnome panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.8+dfsg-1 (edgy), package size 86 kB, installed size 452 kB
<DarkWizdom> !xmms crash fix
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20060429-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1085 kB, installed size 7248 kB
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> there's only a factoid for "adept crash fix" :)
<Realistic_Dragon> hmm i saw something on the wiki somewhere
<Realistic_Dragon> you can use apt to rebuild the database i think
<Jucato> what do you mean?
<Jucato> I think he was trying to look for a factoid about xmms crashing...
<Windwalker> anybody here using freenx?
<Realistic_Dragon> oic
<Realistic_Dragon> sorry
<Jucato> :)
<asirus> ruskogovoryashie imeutsya?
<Windwalker> asirus, ia govoriu nemnojko :)
<DarkWizdom> yeah I was :D quite new to this :P
<DarkWizdom> nu i ya toje ;)
<Windwalker> ;)
<OOD> anyone know how to change the default file manager?
<Windwalker> anybody using freenx and Kubuntu 6.06 or 6.10?
<Jucato> OOD: not really sure, but I think it involves changing the File Association for some of the items in the inode group
<asirus> Windwalker: mne nyjen izraelskiu channel #russisrael - znaesh' kak popast'?
<Windwalker> asirus, k sojalenie net
<asirus> ok tnx anyway $)
<Windwalker> ti uveren shto etoto kanal v irc.freenode?
<asirus> net
<asirus> sha proverim
<DarkWizdom> aleksanteri how do you like Edgy? :)
<aleksanteri> internet doesn't work
<aleksanteri> :|
<DarkWizdom> hhah
<DarkWizdom> happens :)
<asirus> fyx IRC,Net
<asirus> $)
<aleksanteri> DarkWizdom: you know how to fix? :P
<DarkWizdom> depends what's the problem
<DarkWizdom>  :|
<aleksanteri> DarkWizdom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322216
<OOD> Jucato: i tried it but it's not working
<Jucato> oh... :(
<Jucato> OOD: you changed the file association for folders?
<OOD> yeah
<Jucato> er.. directories?
<Jucato> oh ok... :(
<OOD> ah wait, directory works :D
<DarkWizdom> aleksanteri: when the interface is enabled, what output does ifconfig give?
<aleksanteri> well :P text
<aleksanteri> about 6-7 lines
<aleksanteri> no errors
<DarkWizdom> I know :)) what exactly
<DarkWizdom> does it show your ip?
<aleksanteri> i think it did
<OOD> Jucato: perfect, thanks :)
<Jucato> heh np. just don't blame me for weird things that may happen :P
<aleksanteri> when i run ifdown and then ifup i get those errors
<DarkWizdom> hmm... what kind of connection do you have? wi-fi, lan
<aleksanteri> adsl
<OOD> im running fiesty, so weird things happen all the time :D
<Jucato> heh
<dima2001> is there a GDEbi alternative for KDE in development right now?
<dima2001> just don't want to do double work (:
<DarkWizdom> aleksanteri: you don't have any wierd type of network card, do you? :)
<aleksanteri> network card? O_o
<DarkWizdom> ops :D
<DarkWizdom> used to sharind adsl with friends..
<aleksanteri> no mine is personal :P
<hazard> do cron scripts of local users run even if the user isn't logged in?
<DarkWizdom> anyway, "Also check your configuration file (/etc/network/interfaces)"
<hazard> (specifically root's?)
<aleksanteri> ye i did
<DarkWizdom> everything ok there?
<aleksanteri> don't know :P what should be wrong there?
<DarkWizdom> post it and I'll tell you :D
<aleksanteri> using pastebin? :P
<DarkWizdom> also, check synaptic for broken packages
<DarkWizdom> yeah
<aleksanteri> ok
<aleksanteri> but :P
<aleksanteri> the thing is that i need to store it into a text file and then over usb to here :D
<aleksanteri> o well
<aleksanteri> brb
<DarkWizdom> ok :))
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<aleksanteri> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: HOwdy do
<BluesKaj> Hi DaSkreech, what's shakin'
<aleksanteri> hmm where did that text file suddenly disappear?
<DarkWizdom>  :D
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Bash script Fu
<aleksanteri> O_O
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<gubuntu> how do i get sshd action in konqueror
<gubuntu> similar to gnomes: "connect to server (ssh)"
<BluesKaj> Bash script ? ...is that like a shell command ?
* Dr_willis just sighs...
* BluesKaj reads up on debian commands 
* aleksanteri wonders where the text file suddenly disappeared
<aleksanteri> well itc i need to get a new one
<aleksanteri> :|
<DarkWizdom> :D
<aleksanteri> :P
<aleksanteri> brb
<DarkWizdom> leave a link for me in private
<DarkWizdom> need to go :(
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Yeah :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Or to be moe specfic a whole set of commands done as one command
<DaSkreech> gubuntu: open konqueror
<DaSkreech> gubuntu: type in fish://username@url
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: hi
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_lappy: Hello
<BluesKaj> ik, a script is more than one , err sentence :)
<nikkiana_lappy> morning DaSkreech
<BluesKaj> ok
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_lappy: How are you?
<nikkiana_lappy> tired
<ForgeAus> hey skreech
<ForgeAus> I love kubuntu... sofar
<ForgeAus> foresight might be interesting tho
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: That's a new package?
<DaSkreech> What does it do?
<ubuntu> kaneis ellinas?
<gubuntu> thanks DaSkreech
<gubuntu> you da man
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Which language?
<DaSkreech> gubuntu: What did i do?
<aleksanteri> ahh finally :D
<aleksanteri> !pastebin
<ubuntu> greek
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<DaSkreech> Thanks BluesKaj
<aleksanteri> DarkWizdom: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38114/ here
<DarkWizdom> ok :)
<jita> what does edgy-propsed repo contain?
<DarkWizdom> aleksanteri: you got fixed ip or not?
<aleksanteri> i have
<DarkWizdom> then it might be better to point that manually... instead of telling it to dhcp
<aleksanteri> tried :P
<DarkWizdom> unfortunately I need to go now
<aleksanteri> awww :(
<DarkWizdom> can you give me your e-mail?
<DarkWizdom> I'll try to help when I get back :)
<aleksanteri> ok :P
<stamen> hi
<aleksanteri> bye
<stamen> who can give me working skype
<DarkWizdom> cheers! :)
<DarkWizdom> cya
<ForgeAus> how do I get to peripherals?
<stamen> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<jita> what does edgy-propsed repo contain?
<jita> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> jita: Where did you see that?
<jita> DaSkreech: in ubuntu guide
<DaSkreech> jita: gimmie the link?
<jita> DaSkreech: you asking about edgy-propsed repo right?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<jita> DaSkreech: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<jita> DaSkreech: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<jita> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> My guess would be that it's a future version of edgy backports
<Jucato> or... those packages that were proposed to be included into edgy?
<jita> maybe
<jita> like initramfs
<jita> i read somewhere
<Jucato> for example, the version of the GIMP in there is the same version in Edgy already
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, can you recommend a free unrar extractor that actually works, Karchiver fails everytime.
<ironfroggy_LT> is there a really easy to setup web proxy in apt?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: Ark?
<DaSkreech> unrar-free
<Jucato> DaSkreech: unrar-free is a bit limited compared to unrar
<ForgeAus> is there another one like tgunzip?
<aleksanteri> konsole?
<jita> i am going to upgrade from edgy beta to current, what should i use ? apt-get update upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<jita> or aptitude :P
<DaSkreech> Jucato: No duh  :)
<Dr_willis> ive noticed that winrar.exe  used to work with wine.. but dont work any longer for me. :(
<Jucato> dist-upgrade
<ForgeAus> wow krusaader does archives?
<BluesKaj> ok, installed unrar :)
<ForgeAus> yeah you need the commandline tool for krusader
<ForgeAus> still I like it :)
<icheyne> Krusader is awesome
<icheyne> main thing that keeps me on kde
<DaSkreech> Jucato: That's what I meant by a futuer backports :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: er?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: backports for which release?
<DaSkreech> edgy :)
<Jucato> it can't be the future backports for Edgy, since it contains the same version of the GIMP
<DaSkreech> Whats krusader?
<Jucato> !krusader | DaSkreech
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<ubuntu__> I have to admit.
<DaSkreech> Yeah but it did it before backports had it
<ForgeAus> its like total commander for windows
<ForgeAus> its a file manager...
<ubuntu__> I am liking Kubuntu more than regular ol' ubuntu.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ca't you just split the view in Konqueror?
<ForgeAus> kinda like konqueror but different
<Jucato> DaSkreech: why ask me, I don't use it :P
<Kwipper> Kubuntu seems to feel more like Windows.
<ForgeAus> daskreech probably
<DaSkreech> Kwipper: good Qui.. i mean kwip :)
<ForgeAus> but I don't think Konquerer does archiving
<DaSkreech> It doesn't?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: what do you mean by archiving?
<DaSkreech> right clicks and creates an archive
<Murchadh> Konqueror does it all!
<ForgeAus> .zips, 7z,s etc etc..
<aleksanteri> ye :P
<icheyne> I didn't know konqui did dual pane view
<ForgeAus> does it? wow I didn't know that
<Jucato> ForgeAus: it does
<aleksanteri> Konqueror rocks
<icheyne> how does it do it?
<Jucato> icheyne: Ctrl+Shift+L or Ctrl+Shift+T
<ForgeAus> sorry I guess I shoul dhave held my tongue
<icheyne> Jucato, thanks
<Jucato> ForgeAus: of course, it just uses Ark (or whatever archiver app you have)
<DaSkreech> For vertical and horizontal
<Jucato> icheyne: then Ctrl+Shift+R to close the active/current panel
<DaSkreech> Jucato: is there a key to jump between the two?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: not really sure... I don't think so...
<icheyne> thanks Jucato - I'll see if it rivals Krusader when I get home
<Murchadh> ctrl+shift+t or ctrl+shift+l to split panes in klonqi, F9 for a sidebar and you can have a konsole along the bottom.
<ForgeAus> Krusader's really kewl anyway
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: :D XD
<ForgeAus> jucato, Ark is external to Konqeuror tho isn't it/
<ForgeAus> its a separate app
<aleksanteri> :)
<BluesKaj> ok, how do i extract a file in konq?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yes. you mean Krusader has an internal archiver? :O
<ForgeAus> Krusader does it inside
<Jucato> BluesKaj: right-click
<ForgeAus> yes
<aleksanteri> whoo
<ForgeAus> well actually its not quite inside
<Jucato> hm.... and they say Konqueror tries to do it all..
<ForgeAus> (its background)
<Kwipper> You know, it would be kinda cool to get Windows XP to look more like Kubuntu.
<aleksanteri> ForgeAus: :P
* Kwipper is a windows user checking out Kubuntu.
<ForgeAus> nah Kwipper
<BluesKaj> using konq
<DaSkreech> Kwipper: My friendt did it
<Kwipper> What is Konq?
<DaSkreech> it still crashed
<fly_80> hello
<Jucato> Kwipper: Konqueror
<ForgeAus> krusader uses the command line utils in the b/g I guess
<icheyne> Kwipper, the file manager in kde
<ForgeAus> I havn't actually tried it yet... but they're required for it to work
<ForgeAus> (for many formats)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: right-click on the archive in Konqueror, and select Extract -> [one of the options] 
<ForgeAus> esp rar
<fly_80> anybody can help me making to work the wireless USB card?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Ark is just a pretty frontend to command line utils :)
<fly_80> it is detected but it does'nt work
<ForgeAus> Jucato, good point
<ForgeAus> seems kinda buggy tho to me
<ForgeAus> I don't like it much
<fly_80> i also tried to install ndiswrapper
<fly_80> but it continues to not work
<ForgeAus> its like its trying to take off winzip and doing it badly...
<Jucato> Basically, Konqueror calls Ark or Ark KPart, which really uses command line utilities...
<Kwipper> Ooooh! I am really liking Kubuntu now
<ForgeAus> Kwipper its awesome isn't it?
<ForgeAus> KDE rox
<Kwipper> When I tried playing an MP3 file, it didn't support it, then it did something that Ubuntu doesn't really do. It automatically asked if I wanted to install Mp3 support
<Kwipper> That I like!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<ForgeAus> that other wm xfce? looks a bit bland/oldskool
<Jucato> xfce is also lighter and faster :)
<ForgeAus> Gnome seems to be somehow in the b/g of kubuntu...
<Kwipper> I hope more applications use this. It really makes installing drivers a breeze.
<SlimG> Does anyone know why this norwegian site won't show properly in my konqueror 3.5.5? it apparently works in Opera, It's supposed to be listing news but instead shows an animated .gif and the text "Henter saker...": http://kudos.no
* cloakable likes JWM for old hardware, though.
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: But runs blazing on the computer in teh corner :)
<ForgeAus> JWM?
<cloakable> ForgeAus: Joes Window Manager :P
<Kwipper> Basically if an application requires something that the computer doesn't have, it should provide an option where you can click on it to fix the problem.
<cloakable> !jwm
<ubotu> jwm: Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (edgy), package size 82 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Kwipper> BRB
<ForgeAus> hmmm beryl is the stuff..
<ForgeAus> now that I've mostly ubuntu'd my kubuntu
<ForgeAus> eek I forgot nautilus!
<DaSkreech> java window manager :)
<BluesKaj> I try to use unrar , but it won't load , i jaut get along list of the stuff it will do , but there's no GUI
<Jucato> DaSkreech: "java" and "lightweight" don't go together :)
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: right there is no gui
<ForgeAus> kTurtle is awesome :)
<DaSkreech> it's a library with a light frontend (cli)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: what does right-click -> Extract -> Extract here do?
<ForgeAus> the only thing I don't like is how they c-ized the [''s to be {}'s
<cloakable> BluesKaj: try ark
<aleksanteri> or tar
<aleksanteri> :)
<DaSkreech> SlimG: Turns up ok for me
<Jucato> can't use tar on .rar's
<ForgeAus> hmmm can you get adept to do some background installing while your waiting for the rest to d/l?
<aleksanteri> o
<aleksanteri> :P
<ForgeAus> (of course that'd only work for multiple non-dependant packages)
<ForgeAus> which is one thing adept rox at, dependancies (lets you know if you break something)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you can't. once APT is doing something, you can't use it for anything else (except searching)
<BluesKaj> it brings up ark, and it's not working ...it fails everytime
<aleksanteri> got an idea on my connection :P brb
<Jucato> BluesKaj: what do you mean by "fails"?
* ForgeAus considers uninstalling Ark
<BluesKaj> it tries to extract for a few mins then i get a fail message
<ForgeAus> I need to conserve space lol
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> ForgeAus: is Ark *that* big?
<ForgeAus> prolly not
<ForgeAus> its just that I don't need it
<BluesKaj> it's juat a few hundred mb
<BluesKaj> just
<Jucato> BluesKaj: hm.... maybe using unrar directly from the command line would give you more meaningful messages. either that or the archive itself is corrupted
<ForgeAus> and 2 command line tools for a format or two are going to be larger...
<Jucato> BluesKaj: try opening it directly in Ark (right-click -> open with -> Ark)
<BluesKaj> Jucato, what's the right command in the terminal..
<BluesKaj> to unrar
<ForgeAus> um I odn't think Ark is 100+ mb
<Jucato> heh that I don't know :)
<ForgeAus> 100+kb perhaps
<Jucato> I think "unrar e archive.rar" ?
<Dr_willis> unrar --help
<Jucato> man:/unrar :)
<Dr_willis> :) or actually it prints the help  by default i think
<napster> test
<Jucato> fail
<Guardian> hmm
<BluesKaj> ark just failed again
<Murchadh> Anyone using konqueror as it installs in k/ubuntu should note that some of it's features are hidden by default. This can fix it sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc! You should backup /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc first. cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc.bak or something similar.
<Guardian> on a fresh kubuntu 6.10, i insert an usb drive (i tried with several models), it asks me whether i want to open a new window with the content or do something else, i select open new window but it displays nothing
<Guardian> and /media is empty
<Guardian> any idea please ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: if it still fails in the command line, then it's probably a corrupted archive
<Jucato> Guardian: click on the refresh button?
* _yyoman_ is away: Gone away for now.
<Murchadh> Guardian: Can root see anything in there?
<Jucato> Murchadh: http://jucato.org/kde/konq-profiles.html
<Murchadh> Jucato: I'm useless, just spent 10 minutes looking for that. ?)
<Guardian> nothing shows up when logged as root in /media
<mirshafie> hey, what packages do i need to make amarok play mp3s? the damn thing refuses to install from the dialog i get when i want to play mp3s in amarok...
<DaSkreech> !away > _yyoman_
<Murchadh> Guardian: Gotta find out where it's mounting. It's hardly just /media!
<napster> why dosn't my notebook shutdown? any ideas?
<Murchadh> Guardian: Type mount
<Guardian> well it's hotplug stuff i guess
<rcrook> can anyone tell me if it is possible to resize a ext3 partition "on the fly" make it larger not smaller?
<Jucato> mirshafie: libxine-extracodecs
<Guardian> hmm /dev/sda1 is not mounted
<Guardian> i guess it just fails to mount it properly ...
<TheGateKeeper> mirshafie, use the xine engine & install libxine-extracodecs
<napster> mirshafi: downst it ask you if you want to install MP3 support??
<mirshafie> Jucato, TheGateKeeper: strange, i already have it (and i use xine engine). but it still does not work
<Murchadh> Guardian: What is said /dev/sda1? External USB HDD? It may be ntfs or fat32.
<mirshafie> napster: yes, but when i click that i want to install it automatically nothing happens. (actually, adept started one time, but it didn't do it's thing)
<Guardian> it's usb flash drive
<Guardian> works great on xubuntu and ubuntu
<Guardian> but not in kubuntu
<napster> enable sources
<BluesKaj> ahh DaSkreech  , I had to cd to the folder (desktop) then do the unrar e command in the terminal ...it seems to be working ...we'll see
<TheGateKeeper> mirshafie, idk then because that is all that I had to do, & many other people find the same
<mirshafie> TheGateKeeper: idk?
<TheGateKeeper> idk = I don't know
<Dr_willis> idk what idk means...
<Dr_willis> :)
<napster> open adapt -->> view-->> manage R. ->>
<mirshafie> hehe ok... i'll try something else
<TheGateKeeper> mirshafie, I use audacious on gentoo as amarok install a lot of stuff & amarok is a tempremental bastard at times
<ForgeAus> ok  again in system settings how do I get peripherals to show up?
<mirshafie> TheGateKeeper: yea well, there are many nice music players out there, but i quite like amarok. (also it's qt wich is a big +)
<ForgeAus> how about xmms???
<ForgeAus> (thats like a winamp-stlye one right? or at least at one time had a common theme that looked like winam)
<ForgeAus> p
<TheGateKeeper> as far as I know xmms is dying
<ForgeAus> yeah prolly is
<ForgeAus> and kubuntu's (is it amarok?) builds into Konqueror to extend it :)
<BluesKaj> xmms is the default player in Streamtuner, and it works quite well
<ForgeAus> whats streamtuner?
<j03> 'lo all.
<j03> I think its a directory browser.
<ForgeAus> oh also does *nix have a music tracker/synth/etc?
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, it's an internet radio stream utility
<ForgeAus> sequencer, thats what I waas trying to think of
<BluesKaj> kinda cool actually
<j03> I'm not sure.
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: A few actually
<ForgeAus> (trackers were the old old commodore amiga name for them lol)
<Dr_willis> I still have several Amigas :)
<ForgeAus> Da, kewl which ones good?
<Dr_willis> The Amiga Emulators out now are very very well done.
<ForgeAus> Dr, awesome machines in their time... kinda still are, but time's bypassed them
<ForgeAus> I agree
<ForgeAus> UAE is AWESOME
<Dr_willis> Killed by lousey marketing/company screwing up
<LjL> dr_willis: emulator"s"? :)
<ForgeAus> yeah theres a few others
<Dr_willis> theres 2 out i think LjL and some variants on them
<ForgeAus> for dos/windows at least
<Dr_willis> UAE is the main one i use
<ForgeAus> um.. Fellow
<LjL> yeah, Fellow... did anybody ever care? :P
<ForgeAus> lol LjL used to, once...
<Dr_willis> I had a system set up where id login as 'amiga' and it would start up X and have UAE as the 'desktop'
<ForgeAus> Fellow was great for a time
<ForgeAus> hehe I remember once trying to get shapeshifter (macintosh emulation) running inside UAE..rofl
<Dr_willis> I still miss CED, and CanDo, and how the AREXX 'ports' let you connect programs.
<ForgeAus> AREXX? amiga Rexx?
<LjL> dr_willis: aka Amithlon DIY?
<LjL> forgeaus: yes
<ForgeAus> I have no idea what CED and CanDo are tho
<Dr_willis> Heh - i rember when tracking down a 'mac rom'  was a 'cool thing'
<Dr_willis> Ced - text editor. CanDO  - sort of a Hyper Card CLone.
<ForgeAus> oh getting the rom is the easy bit rofl
<LjL> forgeaus: arexx is the main scripting language on amigaos, most applications support it
<dan_jp2> Hello! I can't use usb... And I get this from dmesg [   61.197099]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: can't setup .   Could anyone help me?
<Dr_willis> CanDO went 'high doller' in its last release and got most of the users mad.. went the AmigaVision (i think) route.
<LjL> anything that can be scripted can generally be scripted via arexx
<ForgeAus> kewl I didn't have an Amiga
<ForgeAus> I only emulated a few games
<ForgeAus> my cousin had one
<ForgeAus> that h e gave to my other cousin
<ForgeAus> great machine
<Dr_willis> arexx was neat in that the text editor (ced) for example could talk with rexx scripts to my Datatbase program (MFF)  and get/send info.
<ForgeAus> plays Battlechess like a charm :) rofl
<Dr_willis> BattleChess - a classic
<Dr_willis> DungeonMaster - another clasic.
<Schuenemann> "/dev/hda4 has been mounted 30 times without being checked, check forced" <--- what does this mean?
<ForgeAus> of course PC's play battlechess too
<ForgeAus> ProjectX!
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  the system checks the drives every so often to verify them..
<ForgeAus> one game UAE can't play is Street fighter.. the original
<Dr_willis> every 30 mounts it seems. :)
<ForgeAus> which was quite unique on the Amiga
<llutz> Schuenemann: routine check of the filesystem, nothing to worry about
<Schuenemann> I don't even know what is at hda4
<llutz> Schuenemann: "mount" will show you
<circ> check /dev
<Dr_willis> we are supposed to know? its your system..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Schuenemann> seems to be this own partition
<Schuenemann> why doesn't kubuntu run on reiserfs?
<ForgeAus> in fact Fighting Street for the TG16 (PC Engine) was the closest to arcade perfect port of SF1... till Mame emulated it that is
<DaSkreech> Anyone uases gamefu?
<ForgeAus> the other one I found quite interesting was the Amstrad CPC port!
<DaSkreech> uses
<ForgeAus> gamefu?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<ForgeAus> um I got some emu-addons for kde
<ForgeAus> whats gamefu?
<fly_80> ndiswrapper is installed correctly: it says: driver presente, hardware present. Why doesn't it work???
<DaSkreech> !gamefu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamefu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> DUmb bot
<Schuenemann> "There are differences between boot sector and its backup" <-- How about this message?
<Imrahil> does anyone know what happened to the katapult site? thekatapult.net is supposed to be the new one, but it is not working yet and the old one has been down for at last a week
<llutz> Schuenemann: doesn't it? reiser is avalable as module, so it should
<LjL> schuenemann: i don't know precisely why it happens, but it's happened to a few people including me
<LjL> i suppose you have a FAT partition
<Schuenemann> llutz: when I booted from the CD, only ext3
<ForgeAus> I like Kubuntu so much I might extend my partition!
<Schuenemann> I have a FAT at hdb1
<akrus> could someone tell me how to add a locale?
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: http://dot.kde.org/1152484104/1152491999/
<ForgeAus> ReactOS was considering using ReiserFS as its default FS
<akrus> which is not listed in locale -a
<Schuenemann> Is reiserfs available to dapper?
<Schuenemann> I remember it wasn't there, when I installed
<akrus> Schuenemann: additional libraries required
<akrus> likely :)
<akrus> I've seen it somewhere in APT
<LjL> schuenemann: well i can never remember the command to fix that... i have it in my logs, but i'm not at my computer. i think it's fsck -ar, but can't swear on it
<ForgeAus> how does Konqueror stack up against firefox 2?
<circ> its faster
<Schuenemann> akrus: I'm talking about the cd
<LjL> schuenemann i also think you can use reiser if you install from the alternate cd, can't swear on that either
<circ> but for me anyway, crashes quite a bit on some pages
<circ> so id rather stick to firefox
<Schuenemann> I don't have that, I downloaded the ISo
<akrus> I'm using firefox since it's more configurable
<Schuenemann> ISO(
<akrus> and Opera as well :)
<LjL> konqueror is more than ok for me, but then i visit a quite limited number of sites
<Schuenemann> ISO**
<LjL> that is, google and wikipedia and the ubuntu wiki mostly .)
<ForgeAus> Trillian Astra might have a *nix port!
<circ> hmm
<circ> opera isnt in packages
<Dr_willis> with the right repos it is.  i recall
<Schuenemann> who needs opera with firefox around? :p
<Dr_willis> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<sandbox> Should use w3m browser unless you like looking at graphics
<ForgeAus> if trillian had a *nix port I'd pretty much not need Windows at all!
<sandbox> !w3m
<ForgeAus> except that I'm running from within VMware now rofl!
<ubotu> w3m: WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.1-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1036 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<LjL> sandbox: and then if you want graphics, what's wrong with links2? ;)
<sandbox> :D
<ForgeAus> still migrating this image to a real HDD sounds interesting
<Schuenemann> LjL: what is in the alternate cd?
<LjL> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Schuenemann> did it say text-mode?
<ForgeAus> DreamLinux uses XFcE as its main WM and Opera as its main browser
<ForgeAus> so whats planned for KDE?
<circ> alternate is good if you dont need all the stuff from ubuntu desktop
<Schuenemann> konqueror
<circ> like gaim and openoffice etc
<Schuenemann> but why isn't reiserfs available from the desktop?
<LjL> forgeaus: ...? what does that have to do with kde?
<Schuenemann> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<LjL> you certainly won't see opera as the default KDE and/or Kubuntu browser anytime soon if that's what you mean :D
<ForgeAus> LjL nothing but Opera was in context with the konversation :)
<Schuenemann> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ForgeAus> LjL nah Konqueror is kewl
<Schuenemann> isn't reiserfs supposed to be superior?
<ForgeAus> between it and FireFox I don't really need another browser
<LjL> cool or not cool, i definitely don't think anyone is going to put a proprietary browser as default in a distro such as Kubuntu, not to mention KDE itself
<ForgeAus> though I must say Lynx is kinda fun to toy with :)
<llutz> Schuenemann: it always depends on your usage
<ForgeAus> for nostalgia sake only of course
<LjL> schuenemann: depends from the point of view i guess. ext3 is known to be quite reliable
<Schuenemann> which means I should stay with ext3?
<LjL> *shrug*
<llutz> Schuenemann: why would you like to change to reiserfs?
<ForgeAus> LjL I wouldn't want to see Opera as that anyway
<Schuenemann> llutz: because I THOUGHT is was better
<llutz> Schuenemann: define "better" ;)
<ForgeAus> whats good about kde 4?
<icheyne> haven't opensuse just dumped reiserfs?
<LjL> forgeaus: right now, nothing much :)
<Schuenemann> safer, faster....
<LjL> icheyne: they still support it but use ext3 by default
<ForgeAus> LjL whats planned for it thats good then?
<LjL> schuenemann: faster, probably, at least for small files.
<llutz> Schuenemann: safer? why? faster.. in some purposes maybe
<icheyne> ok
<llutz> if you like small files, you nee XFS
<llutz> need
<Schuenemann> more important is if the OS like small files, I believe
<LjL> schuenemann: safer, i doubt it. people argue a lot about its safety, but snice there's many people saying it might be /less/ safe than ext, i definitely wouldn't go and say it's safer
<Schuenemann> ok
<Schuenemann> which takes more hd space?
<LjL> reiser i thinks, uses more metadata
<LjL> xfs probably takes even more
<LjL> but just type their names in google, i'm quite confident you'll find plenty of such comparisons
<shenmue> will ubuntu support reiserfs4?
<ForgeAus> ext3 is kewl
<llutz> in the age of hdds in TB-size, who cares about overhead? ;)
<LjL> shenmue: it's not even in the kernel...
<ForgeAus> shenmue it can not sure if it does
<icheyne> this email slags off reiserfs pretty comprehensively - http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-factory/2006-09/msg00542.html
<icheyne> and that was before the murder enquiry
<Schuenemann> what does kewl mean?
<ForgeAus> worst case, you can plug in mounting tools
<LjL> cool, i s'pose
<ForgeAus> lol its aplay on cool yeah
<llutz> what makes a filesystem "cool"?
<ForgeAus> sorry, just Forgespeak
<LjL> llutz: well, with ext3 my HD reaches and surpasses 50C... perhaps it's that
<Schuenemann> llutz: if a filesystem does not suck, then it's cool
<ForgeAus> llutz.. well thanx for dispelling the magic of filesystems on me :( lol!
<shenmue> LjL: will it be in the kernel one day?
<llutz> Schuenemann: no, then it just works :)
<ironfroggy_LT> is there anything smaller than mini-USB?
<Schuenemann> heh
<LjL> shenmue: do i look like a magic sphere? :P
<LjL> i guess not anyway, if i have to guess
<ForgeAus> ironfroggy?
<jerp> kewl is net-speak for cool which means the matter carries a measure of titilation
<shenmue> LjL: :)
<ironfroggy_LT> ForgeAus: i just got a new phone and there is a port on the bottom that looks exactly like a mini-USB port, but smaller.
<ForgeAus> you mean for a linux image?
<ironfroggy_LT> what about a linux image?
<ForgeAus> smaller? not sure.... the other one I was thinking of is firewire but thats bigger than mini-USB
<ironfroggy_LT> o thought you meant me
<ForgeAus> I thought you were talkinga bout flashdrives
<ironfroggy_LT> how does a firewall have a physical size to be bigger than anything?
<ForgeAus> I got VMware in my headspace still
<ForgeAus> not firewall firewire
<ForgeAus> its a type of connection
<ironfroggy_LT> o ok
<Schuenemann> LjL: what does that fsck do?
<ForgeAus> for certain devices
<sivaji> hi
<ForgeAus> its like an alternative to USB
<LjL> schuenemann: checks and/or repairs a filesystem. anyway, i suggest you wait before typing that command
<LjL> when i'm back home, in an hour or so, i'll be able to confirm whether it's the right command to use for that problem
<Schuenemann> ok
<Schuenemann> I had hardware problems and some times GRUB printed an error
<Kwipper> I have a question. I am looking at Adept Manager and it says I have firefox installed. Except one thing.. I don't see any shortcut to the browser anywhere.
<sivaji> this new user for linux ple tell me how to download a package
<LjL> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages and !Equivalents
<jerp> kwipper, you've got to add the menu entry
<Schuenemann> Kwipper: not in K > Internet ?
<Kwipper> Nope
<Kwipper> I do not see it there.
<circ> man
<circ> konqueror is real annoying with its constant cookie popup warnings
<DaSkreech> Turn off cokkie management
<jerp> right click on the K symbol on the deskbar and find edit menus
<jerp> open Internet and add an enty for Firefox
<Kwipper> I don't see an "edit menus" option
<Schuenemann> circ: I liked Fx because of the extensions
<Kwipper> Ahh I found it
<Kwipper> The edit menu thing
<ForgeAus> Fx?
<Schuenemann> fx = firefox
<ForgeAus> ahh IC
* Dr_willis sees a 'menu editor' entry on the right click menu over his K symbol.
<ForgeAus> lol is nautilus any good?
<Schuenemann> nautilus is for gnome, no?
<ForgeAus> yeah
<Kwipper> I have the menu editor up
<DaSkreech> !schedule
<Kwipper> Now what?
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<jerp> file / add
<circ> nautilus refreshes slower imo
<Schuenemann> Kwipper: you could try typing whereis firefox, in konsole
<circ> but atleast it refreshes directories, which i cant figure out how to do with kde
<jerp> after having highlighted Internet ofcourse cause that's where the entry goes
<Kwipper> Where is Konsole?
<ForgeAus> circ theres an icon to reload
<ForgeAus> (its called reload insted of refresh)
<ForgeAus> konsole is probably under system
<circ> ya
<circ> but is there a way to autoreload after deleting something in a dir?
<Schuenemann> there is an icon to konsole close to K
<Kwipper> I got /usr/lib/firefox
<ForgeAus> or you could set up a terminal menu :)
<Schuenemann> so firefox is there
<Schuenemann> right-click desktop > create new > link to application
<Kwipper> k
<DaSkreech> Kwipper: press Alt+Space and type konsole
<Kwipper> I alreayd did that
<Kwipper> I got /usr/lib/firefox
<Kwipper> in konsole
<Kwipper> Any ideas?
<Schuenemann> did you try what I said?
<jerp> hint .............. /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<Kwipper> Sch: Yes
<Kwipper> I am in the edit menu
<Kwipper> What do I do next?
<Timmmm> Damn linux sucks sometimes. I was trying to install this: http://www.ribbonsoft.com/vec2web_downloads.html ... Try doing that without knowing tons of C++/shell-foo. Eventually resorted to downloading the windows binary and running it with wine! Grrr.
<Schuenemann> edit?
<Schuenemann> I said this: right-click desktop > create new > link to application
<Schuenemann> :p
<vado> Salut
<Kwipper> Sch: Okay. I got the link to application thing open
<Kwipper> Sch: Now what?
<ShnaCHay> I have Kubuntu linux installed and I want to be able to mount my Windows partition so as to copy a file from it.
<jerp> here's something to enter......... /usr/bin/firefox
<Schuenemann> Kwipper: click application, command
<Schuenemann> and enter that thing jerp said
<Kwipper> KDEInit could not launch "/usr/bin/firefox"
<Kwipper> That is what I get when I click on the icon
<Schuenemann> you said it was /usr/lib/firefox I believe
<jerp> kwipper, the entry in my menu editor says ... firefox %u
<Dr_willis> which firefox    gives me -->  /usr/bin/firefox
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Kwipper> Geeez. Don't these applications have some executable extention that lets them know they are executables?
<ShnaCHay> how do I mount my Windows NTFS drives in Kubuntu ?
<Kwipper> Like firefox.exe or something?
<DaSkreech> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Kwipper> It would make the executables much easier to find.
<jerp> hey, it's Linux
<Dr_willis> ShnaCHay,  i though mine showed up in my 'media:'  location.. enter 'media:' in konqueror and see
<Dr_willis> Kwipper,  your making statements.. and you dont know the fundamentals...
<Dr_willis> if the executable bit is set.. its an executable file.. no need for a .exe at all
<Dr_willis> my firefox icon - has for its 'executable' the command -->   firefox %u
<ShnaCHay> Dr_willis: The windows drives show in 'media' by default?
<Dr_willis> ShnaCHay,  theres /media/ and then theres  media:/
<Dr_willis> there cn be some issues with using 'media:/
<Dr_willis> depending on the programs you are using. which is why the 'remote places' icon i have goes to media/
<Dr_willis> oops /media
<Dr_willis> is the 'system menu' in the panels by default? i forget if i added it there or not.
<Kwipper> Nevermind
<Kwipper> I think I found the problem.
<jerp> there is system settings in the menu
<ShnaCHay> Dr_willis: What, exactly, do I have to download to enable NTFS support?
<Kwipper> the package mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb package was installed... which I think was the language package and not the actual browser.
<Dr_willis> ShnaCHay,  to read a ntfs drive - you shoudl be able to just mount the thing.. OR it should be showing up allready in ' media:
<Kwipper> So I installed the mozilla-firefox package and it now shows up.
<Dr_willis> media:\  is showing my windows drives
<ForgeAus> has KDE got an answer to The GIMP?
<jerp> kwipper, so you're a happy camper
<ForgeAus> or is it part of Koffice?
<ShnaCHay> let me have a look
<Kwipper> Yep
<Kwipper> I am
<Kwipper> Thanks
<jerp> no problem, I'm a newb and I'm scratchy
<DaSkreech> What dod I do if a Live CD kernel panics?
<cloakable> DaSkreech: Reboot :P
<DaSkreech> I mean kernel panics on startup
<jerp> go into grub and find a different kernel to boot?
<jerp> see if there's a kernel that could be updated?
<DaSkreech> The Live CD ships with multiple kernels?
<DaSkreech> Cool :)
<malcolm> quit good night
<DaSkreech> Nigh malcolm
<parigigi> hi to all
<_kuja_> hello
<parigigi> Is there anyone who has a couple of minutes?
<_kuja_> I do
<parigigi> thanks. I have a problem. I tried to post my question on several forums, but I didn't have an answer...
<_kuja_> Did you try ubuntuforums? Positively massive forum ...
<_kuja_> Anyhow, out with the question :D
<parigigi> I am a kubuntu 6.10 user and when I try to start gnome applications, like Dia or Gnometris a gray window appears, but the program starts after 2-3 minutes...
<_kuja_> Ouch, I've not had any problems like that....
<_kuja_> I'll see if I can reproduce it
<circ> i try to avoid gtk apps in kde
<parigigi> I don't think that the problem is related to an incorrect installation of gtk+ because Gimp works correctly and I installed the programs with synaptic, and I hope that it resolved the depedencies automatically
* _kuja_ goes off to install gnometris
<rizwaan> Library files for "kcm_kicker.la" not found in paths.
<rizwaan> which deb has "kcm_kicker.la"
<_kuja_> what was the name of the package to get gnometris, parigigi?
<parigigi> just a second...
<karmikaze> anyone here using a vaio sz??
<parigigi> the package is gnome-games
<_kuja_> rizwaan, do you have the kde-devel package installed?
<rizwaan> 1 sec
<parigigi> but I doesn't matter if a game doesn't work... my problem is that I need Dia
<_kuja_> or at least kdebase-dev ....
<rizwaan> no
<rizwaan> i messed up my kicker files.. by installing kbfx old .deb
<_kuja_> That's likely the problem, seeing as it sounds like you're trying to compile something
<_kuja_> uninstall the kbfx deb, do an apt-get --reinstall install kdebase
<_kuja_> I guess
<rizwaan> i'll try
<crube> Is there a way to assign shortcut keys to change the desktop by numer. So that i could have Shift + 1/2/3/4 to change the desktop to dekstop number 1/2/3/4?
<crube> all I found was desktop up/down options
<_kuja_> parigigi, I'll do it then instead
<llutz> crube: alt-1..4
<circ> yes
<marianka> no
<crube> No that doesn't do anything but change from a konversation tab to another, and it does nothing on the desktop or anywhere else.
<circ> control center -> regional access -> keyboard shortcuts
<circ> then pick shortcut schemes
<circ> and look for switch to desktop #
<_kuja_> parigigi, dia came right up for me, no problem at all.
<crube> circ ok found it now thanks. I didn't look at the Shortcut sequences tab at all. Thanks
<_kuja_> parigigi, try running it from konsole and see if it gives you any error messages
<parigigi> I have an error message: but it' s the same I have when I start a kde application, and those work perfectly
<parigigi> anyhow:
<parigigi> stranger@alvaro:~$ dia &
<parigigi> [1]  5779
<parigigi> stranger@alvaro:~$ X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<parigigi>   Major opcode:  144
<parigigi>   Minor opcode:  3
<parigigi>   Resource id:  0x0
<parigigi> Failed to open device
<parigigi> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<parigigi>   Major opcode:  144
<parigigi>   Minor opcode:  3
<parigigi>   Resource id:  0x0
<parigigi> Failed to open device
<eilker> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rizwaan> well, it was kicker kickoff which deleted the kcm_kicker.la after removal
<Hawkwind> !bad device | parigigi
<ubotu> parigigi: If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<_kuja_> rizwaan: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install kcontrol
<rizwaan> ok
<rizwaan> kuja, thanks, fixed..
<rizwaan> i reinstalled kcontrol and kicker
<_kuja_> You're welcome
<_kuja_> kcm_kicker.la is provided by kcontrol ....... to figure out what package a file is a part of do this: dpkg -S filename (optionally you can include the entire path of the filename)
<parigigi> ubotu: I've already tried to comment out those sections, but server X doesn't start...
<_kuja_> (or only a portion of the filename)
<_kuja_> after commenting out those three sections, there are 3 more lines you have to comment out
<Schuenemann> I get those errors too
<rizwaan> wow, thanks for dpkg -S
<Imrahil> anyone know what happened to the katapult website at thekatapult.net? it should have moved from thekatapult.org.uk
<hudsy> how to install msn in kubuntu???????
<Schuenemann> http://amsn.sourceforge.net is an option
<_kuja_> apt-get install amsn?
<rizwaan> apt-get install amsn
<rizwaan> yes
<hudsy> i cant do it
<Imrahil> kmess
<rizwaan> sudo apt-get install amsn
<_kuja_> Kopete works well too
<hudsy> i cant do it
<Schuenemann> kopete sucks :)
* _kuja_ uses Kopete for MSN, AIM, Yahoo, and IRC
<Realistic_Dragon> gaim is also nice
<hudsy> it says theres no amsn
<hudsy> ok
<hudsy> thenks
<Realistic_Dragon> gaim and kopete share the same IM libraries i think
<Imrahil> hudsy: try also, sudo apt-get install kmess
<Schuenemann> you need to add repositories
<ForgeAus> kopete is good but the yahoo in it needs to have multiple yahoo idents! lol
<_kuja_> !universe | hudsy
<ubotu> hudsy: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<_kuja_> amsn is in universe
<Schuenemann> since I stopped using ICQ, I use amsn now
<rizwaan> kuja i can't remove kdegames..
<rizwaan> it is also removing whole kde
<_kuja_> perhaps you installed kdegames with aptitude, and when you did it pulled in kde?
<ForgeAus> universe?
<rizwaan> i did "apt-get install kde"
<rizwaan> now i want to remove noatun and kdegames
<_kuja_> kdegames is just a metapackage anyway, removing it won't remove anything
<_kuja_> if you really want to remove it, do dpkg -r kdegames, but keep in mind it won't free up any space, or unclutter your menus either.
<summerizcrazy> Hello everyone! Is there a place where I can check whether my hardware is supported "from the box" by kubuntu 6.10 ?
<rizwaan> oh..
<_kuja_> summerizcrazy, there might be, but if so I don't know where. What hardware do you have?
<jackster> Why would it be that I can burn CDs using my Liteon CD/DVD RW drive, but I can't read them?
<_kuja_> jackster, odd, do other computers read t he disks without problem?
<pichalsi> hi
<rizwaan> kuja, please try "dpkg -r --simulate kdegames kde-amusements"
<jackster> _kuja_: I'll go check that now
<Schuenemann> Hawkwind: how can I ensure what to comment?
<rizwaan> i can't remove them..
<pichalsi> can someone help me how to upgrade all packages except glib?
<_kuja_> But I don't want to remove kdegames ...
<pichalsi> or generally dont upgrade one of the packages?
<rizwaan> observe the "--simulate"
<_kuja_> oh, I get it
<Schuenemann> summerizcrazy: why don't you use the livecd to check?
<jackster> _kuja_: it reads fine in my other DVD drive on the same bozx
<summerizcrazy> a HP Pavilion dv5140eu laptop - AND Turion 64, ATI XPRESS 200, boradcom wifi
<jackster> it burns fine using one drive, but it doesnt read in that drive, but it reads fine in the other drive
<_kuja_> jackster: weird, it's probably a problem with the drive.
<jackster> (no CDs or DVDs seem to be readable on the burner, but it works fine in Windows)
<Sanne> summerizcrazy: I'll get you a few links I used when I built my system this summer, hold on.
<summerizcrazy> I was told that there are some issues regarding the broadcom support and the openGL for this card
<_kuja_> I've got 3 or 4 different burners, plus 2 or 3 different readers, and each one behaves a bit different, some will read some disks and some won't. It's really weird when a drive can't read the disk it itself burned though.
<Sanne> summerizcrazy: here are three for a start: http://www.linux-drivers.org/ http://www.leenooks.com/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<_kuja_> summeriscrazy: wifi is crazy stuff, take a look at:
<_kuja_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_kuja_> ATI cards are notoriously horrible when it comes to linux support
<summerizcrazy> Thank You very much :) !
<Realistic_Dragon> the ATI card in my powerbook wasnt too bad _kuja_... surprised me, especially on a PPC machine :P
<_kuja_> You would have been much better off with an nvidia card, or maybe even an intel
<summerizcrazy> yes i was unable to get it running with kubuntu 6.06 .. the opengl i mean
<_kuja_> Realistic_Dragon, some cards are better supported than others, which makes ATIs situation even more of a mess.
<Realistic_Dragon> thats definatly true
<Realistic_Dragon> i got lucky and the OSS drivers work or id be out of luck
<Realistic_Dragon> shame as i want a new macbook but those have newer ATI cards in and im not sure if itll work :(
<_kuja_> Realistic_Dragon: I'd check with some other guinnea ... erm, person, before spending your money.
<Realistic_Dragon> heh
<Realistic_Dragon> im no fan of OS X at all, it wasnt a good linux replacement when i got my powerbook and in the meantime its been left well behind on the usability front :/
<Realistic_Dragon> so im not buying one until i check all the hardware out :)
<_kuja_> I wish I had the money to get myself a lappy....... but alas, I've dumped all my money into this desktop :D
<Realistic_Dragon> most laptops are a pain in the backside
<Realistic_Dragon> right now the only ones id consider are a new macbook pro on the high end or a cheap $600 hp on the low end
<lm_> hey can anyone tell me why the update funkction for firefox is greyed out in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<_kuja_> I've guaged that much. The biggest thing I'm worried about would most definitely be wireless. Wireless driver problems seem to be abound.
<Realistic_Dragon> those HPs are really solidly built, only issue is the 124*768 resolution
<lm_> the bugfix for the password f***up is out, and the update manager doesnt have it
<Realistic_Dragon> _kuja_: broadcom cards now arent quite as sucky as they used to be, theres a howto on my website :o works with wpa and suspends properly too
<Realistic_Dragon> both the HPs and the macs use broadcom chipsets
<_kuja_> Oh well, doesn't much matter, I'm financed to my limit and I've no money to get myself a laptop with :(
<mjugendrat> hallo
<_kuja_> hello
<mjugendrat> deutsch ?
<Dr_willis> lm_,  i would guess -  that you should use the apt-get/apt/adept system to update firefox. since its a system wide installed program. not on a per user basis
<_kuja_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lm_> Dr_willis: i just ran it and as far as i know my system is completely updated
<mjugendrat> danke
<lm_> Dr_willis: how far behind are the repositories?
<lm_> in terms of update?
<doudoo> hello all
<_kuja_> hello
<doudoo> need some help please
<doudoo> i wanted ton install gpar2 yesterday...
<Dr_willis> lm_,  if theres not some security related update..  the packages dont normally get updates.
<doudoo> i tryed to do it with adept
<_kuja_> The repos are frozen as of october, nothing but the occasional security fix will trickle in, maybe some updates depending on what the updates are.
<parigigi> _kuja_ : I found the other three lines :-) Now I restart the machine and try...
<Realistic_Dragon> unless you have backports enabled of course
<mauro__> _kuja_: do you know why theya re frozen ?
<doudoo> but now everey update crash..
<Dr_willis> they are frozen because thats how ubuntu works. ;)
<_kuja_> No major updates are coming in, this is pretty much how edgy is going to be
<Realistic_Dragon> mauro__: because 6.10 is now a release version
<mauro__> oh
<Realistic_Dragon> (k)ubuntu releases a stable version then starts on the new version :)
<lm_> kuja: Dr_willis: the firefox update is kinda big... something about the password manager in both IE and firefox giving away your password with a simpel html command or something
<mauro__> hold on
<soulrider> thats better :P
<Realistic_Dragon> soulrider: you can turn on the backports repo if you want new stuff, but im not sure of the criteria for things being added to backports
<soulrider> lm_: whats why i use Opera :P
<soulrider> Realistic_Dragon: i think its enabled already
<Willtre> What's the KDE version of gedit?  I'm switching from Ubuntu to Kubuntu (Edgy) and I need to edit my xorg.conf for it to boot up properly and change my driver to vesa.
<lm_> Dr_willis: well anyway.... any idea on how i can install another copy of firefox then?
<soulrider> Willtre: Kate
<Dr_willis> lm_,  if youa re that paranoid about it - you could go download/use the latest firefox  by isntalling it to your users home dir
<lm_> k
<Dr_willis> lm_,  or using that klick stuff.
<Willtre> soulrider: Thanks, see you on Kubuntu : ).
<lm_> *ok
<Dr_willis> or autopackage, or other thangs..
<soulrider> :)
<_kuja_> ubuntu development process = sync with debian, updates and development work go on for about 3-4 months, freeze updates, then work on fixing bugs, or something like that.
<soulrider> _kuja_: interesting....
<_kuja_> perhaps I should have said 3-5 months
<lm_> _kuja_: so when will the repos get an update...when the next ubuntu gets out?
<soulrider> does debian come with a graphic enviroment already installed?
<Sanne> Willtre: aside from Kate there's also Kwrite, a simpler text editor.
<_kuja_> soulrider_: debian gives you a text environment, though you can choose a gui if you want to in the installer
<soulrider> _kuja_: ahh allright
<soulrider> id like to try debian someday
<soulrider> tried to get gentoo up and running... but failed
<soulrider> well, my network card refused to work, so its like i failed
<_kuja_> lm_: so yes, feisty is getting all the updates now, there won't really be any more updates for edgy, however, feisty is in development/alpha/unstable phase.
<akrus> can I get some wine support here? :)
<parigigi> mmh... the error disappeared, but the problem remains
<soulrider> feisty is comming in march right ?
<soulrider> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<parigigi> :-(
<_kuja_> yup
<akrus> Feisty <3
<akrus> works okay :)
<soulrider> damn, i dont know why
<soulrider> after a while of being online
<akrus> with newest packages :)
<soulrider> some of my apps simply acts as if i were offline
<akrus> Delphi 7 works under Wine lol
<soulrider> its really annoying
<_kuja_> parigigi, I've no idea what the problem could be ... I coudln't reproduce it myself or I'd have a better shot at helping you.
<soulrider> i have to reconnect
<_kuja_> akrus: agreed, they haven't done anything to break it yet ...
<lm_> o btw... can anyone here tell me how to update my java? ife kinda tried everyway, but my java --version tells me always that i have version 1.4.2
<_kuja_> lm_ what version of java do you want?
<_kuja_> perhaps sun java 1.5 or 1.6?
<lm_> 1.5.0 at least
<akrus> so well
<soulrider> whats a herd cd ?
<akrus> is it possible to set Virtual Wine Desktop only for one application?
<_kuja_> You can get 1.5 from the repos, it's in multiverse as the sun-java5-jre/jdk packages.
<_kuja_> 1.6 can be downloaded from the sun website.
<lm_> _kuja_: ok ill try it thanks :)
<soulrider> 1,6 is beta i believe
<_kuja_> no
<_kuja_> It's not.
<soulrider> :O
<soulrider> final ?
<_kuja_> Yeah
<akrus> yep
<_kuja_> released a week or two ago.
<akrus> it's 6.0
<akrus> not 1.6 :)
<soulrider> ohh
<soulrider> akrus: its the same actually
<akrus> it is
<akrus> but 6.0 is not 1.6 :)
<soulrider> yes :P
<_kuja_> kuja@terra:~$ java -version
<_kuja_> java version "1.6.0"
<_kuja_> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<_kuja_> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode)
<soulrider> they have to update it int he repos....
<akrus> yes, but for Windows it's 6.0 xD
<soulrider> akrus: its the same
<_kuja_> It's the same thing!
<soulrider> they give it both names
<akrus> >_<
<_kuja_> It's kinda like this, java 1.0 was java 1 platform, java 1.2 1.3 and 1.4 were the java 2 platform, java 1.5 is the java 5 platform, java 1.6 is the java 6 platform. It makes no sense, I know. I have no idea why they did it.
<Willtre> Alright, I can't Kate since it can't connect to X-Server, and that's the reason why I'm trying to edit my xorg.conf!  You see, to launch the desktop environment I need to change from ati to vesa drivers in my xorg.conf.  Are there any other commandline text editing tools that might not call on XServer?
<Willtre> Gedit didn't which is why I was able to run ubuntu.
<_kuja_> villtre: nano, vim
<Willtre> _kuja_: Alright, I'll try nano and vim thanks : ).  I'm not at all expierienced with KDE so hopefully I'm not to much of a bother.
<mirshafie> i want to remove a LD_LIBRARY_PATH to a program that doesn't work. how can i do that?
<_yyoman_> how do I turn the away message off in Konversation?
<_kuja_> mirshafie, hmm
<_kuja_> Not sure
<Sanne> mirshafie: depends on how it is set. If it is set in a start script, you could change it there.
<_kuja_> That's probably the best way ...
<mirshafie> Sanne, _kuja_: ok. Sorry if it's a stupid question, but where would it be located if it's a start script?
<_kuja_> /usr/bin/programname is usually a symlink to it
<_kuja_> or /usr/local/bin/programname
<Sanne> mirshafie: depends on the program, you can look in the program folder if it is installed manually, or in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<Sanne> mirshafie: what program is it?
<mirshafie> well i know where it's installed - my home folder (yes, i put the whole thing there).
<_kuja_> Hmm, the programs name, or the programs name.sh, look for a file like that
<mirshafie> so, then what, i need to remove it all or just some link?
<Sanne> mirshafie: how are you supposed to start it?
<parigigi> _kuja_ : thanks a lot anyhow... I'll try to ask someone else. Have a good day
<_kuja_> You need to edit a line in the startup script, if there is one, else, it's probably not a library path problem, or maybe it is and you need to create a startup script that sets the ld_library_path
<_kuja_> You too parigigi
<parigigi> \quit
<parigigi> mmh
<mirshafie> Sanne: it's a script called Julius in ~/.julius/bin/Julius
<mirshafie> but it doesn't work
<Sanne> mirshafie: can you open it in a text editor?
<mirshafie> Sanne: no, it's a binary
<Sanne> mirshafie: ok, you have two options
<_kuja_> Then, if it truely is a library path problem, you might need to create a startup script for it
<_kuja_> One that sets the ld_library_path before launching the real binary
<_kuja_> As for the second option, ask Sanne
<Sanne> mirshafie: quick one: set the library path in a terminal and start Julius fron there afterwards, or two: as _kuja_  said :)
<Cuddles_in_KY> help. i just had a major system crash, and after rebooting, everything in my home directory that wasn't hidden is -gone-. any way to recover it?
<mirshafie> _kuja_: well, i'm not sure i want to run it at all. the reason i want to change the library path is because X says it's faulty whenever i login to kde
<Sanne> _kuja_: nice teamwork ;)
<_kuja_> :D
<_kuja_> Cuddles_in_KY, take a look in /lost+found and hope for the best
<Cuddles_in_KY> kuja, did that. no joy
<Cuddles_in_KY> all . files are still there, but everything else is gone
<_kuja_> Sounds like something majorly ugly happened ...I hope you had backups
<Cuddles_in_KY> some, but not all... any way to recover the missing files/
<_kuja_> If it's an ext2/3 partition, try running e2fsck
<_kuja_> As for this crash, any idea what happened?
<mirshafie> Sanne, _kuja_: i have no idea how to set library paths :) and all i want is to get rid of the X warning dialog, so it doesn't matter to me if i can actually start Julius afterwards
<_kuja_> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/libraries
<Sanne> mirshafie: I think you lost us a bit here... what exact warning do you get?
<lm_> allright..... i just installed java 1.5.10 into /usr/java .... but when i run java --version it STILL tells me that i run 1.4.2... do i hyave to make a link or something, or what am i doing wrong?
<lm_> *have
<_kuja_> lm_
<_kuja_> the easiest way to install 1.5 would have been to install it using ubuntu's repositories, but seeing as you've already downloaded/installed it, I'll tell you what to do
<Dr_willis> gotta love doing things the hard way. :)
<_kuja_> do you only need the runtime environment, or do you need access to the JDK stuff too(javac,, appletviewer, etc)
<lm_> the best wy to learn about this goddamn linux :D
<lm_> *way
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Sanne> lm_: aside tip: if you installed manually, it would have been better into /usr/local/java, because those folders aren't geverned by the package manager.
<_kuja_> ** or /usr/lib/jvm
<_kuja_> which is where all you other jvm's are installed
<lm_> _kuja_: i need it to run frostwire... ive read on the linuxquestions forums, that it needs higher java version than i have
<_kuja_> also where sun-java5-jre would have installed to
<_kuja_> lm_
<_kuja_> one sec, I'm going to explain it to you
<Sanne> _kuja_: I disagree, /usr/lib is package manager stuff. I like to keep those things seperate.
<mirshafie> Sanne: after login with kdm, i get one of those special X warnings that usually just come up when something is seriously wrong. :D you might have seen them, they've got an ugly font and rounded buttons for example (they're not part of kde as for what i understand). that message tells me the LD_LIBRARY_PATH for some binary in ~/.julius does not work. i remember the script i used to install julius said something about adding a library
<mirshafie> path
<_kuja_> Bah, I like keeping things all in one place, besides, with java, to remove all you have to do is remove one folder, not so bad
<_kuja_> if it installed it like a mess like most things do, then I'd agree with you
<Sanne> mirshafie: I don't know those messages. What you tell me makes me think that Julius attempts to get started when you start KDE? If so, maybe you can disable it somehow?
<Sanne> _kuja_: It's a matter of preference, I think. As long as you remember what you did to your system manually in times of upgrades and the like, all is well :)
<mirshafie> Sanne: yea, seems like it (and odd to, because it's just supposed to be a normal app). btw, this kind of messages come up before KDE has started to load. i've got a similar one once before when i butchered my home folder :)
<_kuja_> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/java/bin/java java /usr/bin/java 10
<_kuja_> sudo update-alternatives --set java /usr/java/bin/java
<_kuja_> lm_
<_kuja_> assuming the path to the java binary is /usr/java/bin/java
<mjugendrat> hi
<lm_> alllll riiight ill try them.. thanks _kuja_
<mjugendrat> i such the code for make a ander display
<mjugendrat> ...
<mirshafie> well, i'll try some of the things you mentioned. thanks, _kuja_ and Sanne
<Sanne> mirshafie: the underlying reason I suspect is, that Julius needs to know about the path it is in for it's libraries. So if you ever get to find out how it is started, you can try to add: 'export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/.julius or maybe /home/.julius/lib or wherever the libs are.
<No1Viking> I want to update BIOS in my computer and need to make a startdisk for it. How do I do that?
<_kuja_> Sanne: why would the home folder be hidden?
<Sanne> _kuja_: because mirshafie said so somewhere above ;)
<_kuja_> ah
<xenol> DaSkreech yo
<Sanne> _kuja_: but it seems that's a typo, eh? Didn't think, thanks.
<xenol> !OSS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OSS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mirshafie> Sanne: allright, sounds promising. i'll try that. thanks :)
<Willtre> alright I'm on the Kubuntu Live CD
<Sanne> mirshafie: you're welcome :)
<Willtre> had to killall kdm and then kdm to get on  But now, my installer is stuck at 4% on "running gnome32_power_manager"
<_kuja_> strange
<_kuja_> What exactly was the problem you were having, in the broader sense, willtre?
<lm_> hey _kuja_ ... it tells me "No such directory"
<lm_> ... im kinda lost right now
<_kuja_> lm_, well, one second
<Willtre> _kuja_: Well, atfirst the CD wouldn't run at all and just crash, But then all I had to do to get to my kde desktop was change to vesa drivers and reboot.  But now my Kubuntu installer isn't moving at all and it's at 4% running gnome power manager
<lm_> cause the directory exist
<Willtre> I'm thinking I'll just reboot the liveCD and restart the installer
<_kuja_> lm_
<_kuja_> !pastebin | lm_
<ubotu> lm_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_kuja_> do this: ls -lR /usr/java
<Willtre> Restarting live CD now
<karmikaze> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yelonek> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<fribuntu> Hi all!
<karmikaze> hi you!
<fribuntu> I had a strange message from fsck today during bootup. "fsck died with exit status 1". According to the documentation this means it found errors but corrected them. Is there any way to find out exactly which errors it found? Is there a logfile for fsck somewhere? I can't find it uder /var/log ...
<karmikaze> hrm
<karmikaze> locate fsck
<karmikaze> locate fsck | grep log
<karmikaze> maybe that will turn something up
<_kuja_> fribuntu, oddly enough, I get that message a lot
<lm_> _kuja_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38132/
<_kuja_> ever since my computer got shut off in a sudden power outage
<fribuntu> _kuja_: I see it as a bad sign ... maybe my disk is about to die?
<fribuntu> karmikaze: Found it. Thanks! (should have known that myself :)
<karmikaze> hrmm was WPA supported in dapper??
<karmikaze> :)
<karmikaze> np
<_kuja_> fribuntu, unless something out of the ordinary happened to cause it, I woudln't dismiss the possibility, what fs are you using?
<lm_> jesus.... even when i do my "java --versione" it now tells me that "No such file or directory"...
<fribuntu> _kuja_: ext3
<_kuja_> hod old is your disk, and what brand is it?
<fribuntu> _kuja_: about a year and it is a maxtor.
<mjugendrat> bye
<_kuja_> Well, I certainly wouldn't dismiss the possibility of it dying, back up your data, otherwise you may find yourself very, very disappointed and without your data within about a year.
<fribuntu> _kuja_: I calculate a hdd lifetime of three years. I am not on 24/7.
<_kuja_> A lot of the new maxtor drives are dying.
<fribuntu> _kuja_: Damn. I switched from Seagate over to Maxtor because I had frequent problems with Seagate before.
<doudoo> somebody can help me with a wrong install of gpar2 ???
<_kuja_> My current seagates seem to be doing well ..... barracuda 250gb, I've got two of them.
<fribuntu> _kuja_: They just don't build quality drives any more. Better to change them routinely once a year now.
<fribuntu> doudoo: Can you elaborate on the nature of that "wrong install"?
<doudoo> oki i'm french but i'll try too
<lm_> _kuja_: uploaded the file...what now?
<fribuntu> _kuja_: Well, maybe it is just me always getting the faulty drives of any brand. So you can have good experiences :)
<doudoo> so yesterday i wanted to install gpar2
<_kuja_> Iv'e not heard of many problems with WD drives, and seagates have a decent track record l ately. Maxtor h as been bought out by Seagate
<doudoo> but the install failed
<DaSkreech> xenol: Yup?
<doudoo> and today i wanted to install the new beryl-svn
<doudoo> but when i type my cmd
<xenol> DaSkreech i pm u got a discussion for a long time :/
<_kuja_> lm_ I'm looking at it now
<doudoo> it return that he couldnt because of a probleme with gpar2
<lm_> _kuja_: i really appreciate it :)
<DaSkreech> xenol: I was at lunch :0
<DaSkreech> xenol: What discussion?
<doudoo> fribuntu ??? still there?
<fribuntu> doudoo: So you got an error message "I cant do this because of a problem with gpar2. Good bye"?
<doudoo> no
<_kuja_> lm_: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/java/jre1.5.0_10/bin/java java 10
<doudoo> but it's pretty hard for me to translate
<fribuntu> doudoo: Or was there any information that might actually help to find the cause of the error?
<doudoo> a technical message error
<fribuntu> doudoo: What is your native language?
<doudoo> let me check some vocabulary ^^
<doudoo> french
<_kuja_> lm_ sudo update-alternatives --set /usr/java/jre1.5.0_10/bin/java
<fribuntu> doudoo: So go to the french forums then?
<doudoo> nobody can help me
<doudoo> ...
<_kuja_> What was your problem again .... granted, I don't know an ounce of french.
<fribuntu> doudoo: Hmm ... I am not sure I can either.
<lm_> _kuja_: both times, it tells me "No such file or directory"
<_kuja_> Odd
<_kuja_> mayber I messed up with my copying & pastuing
<DaSkreech> !tuxracer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxracer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !ppenguin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppenguin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doudoo> when i sudo apt-get install beryl, the errror is : the package gpar2 must be reinstall. but i can't locate his archive.
<_kuja_> lm_, that path should be correct, according to the directory structure you printed out for me.
<lm_> hmmm......... cryptic....
<doudoo> when i sudo apt-get install gpar2 it says the says
<doudoo> the package is on my desktop
<doudoo> desktop folder i mean
<_kuja_> type this: ll /usr/java/jre1.5.0_10/bin/java
<weswh-> has anyone setup an SSHFS thing? i have it all working - but i want to mount a particular user of the system I am SSHing to, and it doesn't seem to have an option to supply an alternate user name.
<_kuja_> *erm, ls -l
<_kuja_> unles you have the ll alias set, sorry, it slipped
<fribuntu> _kuja_, karmikaze: I checked the fsck log. It just repeats the messages it showed during the check. No additional information about the nature of the error. See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38134/
<lm_> _kuja_:  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 65076 2006-11-10 00:03 /usr/java/jre1.5.0_10/bin/java
<fribuntu> that is quite annoying. Hmm ... what was the tool that could read out the HDD SMART data again?
<_kuja_> fribuntu, disregard it, but make regular backups  JIK
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Fragrag> Can somebody explain me just how do I do this?: http://www.itdp.de/~itdp/html/mplayer-users/2004-11/msg00412.html
<_kuja_> hi Ace
<Ace2016> When raid 1 is used, are both disks reading the same info at the same time? or is it only 1 disk that is read from with the other just synced every now and then?
<Ace2016> _kuja_: Hi
<_kuja_> Ace2016: At least with a hardware RAID controller, the drive whose head is closest to that block of data reads it
<Ace2016> What about software raid, with mdadm?
<_kuja_> I would assume it would do the same, presuming its smart enough.
<_kuja_> Both drives won't be reading it at the same time unless there's multiple simultaneous accesses
<Ace2016> so hdparm -tT wou;ld be faster for md0 than for individual disks?
<_kuja_> Give it a try
<_kuja_> Show me what it has to say
<_kuja_> Do it for /dev/mapper/device ........ I think
<_kuja_> if it supports doing that
<_kuja_> or maybe doing it for md0 would work too, I'm not sure
<_kuja_> or wait, /dev/mapper would dmraid
<_kuja_> sorry
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tuxracer is Tuxracer is now renamed Planet Penguin Racer!!!!! The package is planetpenguin-racer in universe. Enjoy
<_kuja_> Ace2016: Try this: hdparm -tT /dev/md0 /dev/(insert first drive here), /dev/(second drive here)
<xenol> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<fribuntu> Grr. "Maxtor 6L200M0 ... device does not support SMART". What is that? A one year old disk without SMART capability?
<DaSkreech> !planetpenguin-racer
<DaSkreech> ! info planetpenguin-racer
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-8 (edgy), package size 273 kB, installed size 744 kB
<dennister> hey everyone, u want to hear something really funny? technically-related?
<_kuja_> My drives fare pretty well :D 1700mb/s for cache reads, 63mb/s for disk reads
<fribuntu> dennister: No.
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tuxracer is Tuxracer is now renamed Planet Penguin Racer!!!!! The package is planetpenguin-racer in !universe. Enjoy
<dennister> oooooookkkkkkk
<_kuja_> lm_, well that's certainly odd .... it definitely exists
<lm_> _kuja_: yeah... how wouls i have to update it via the repos?
<_kuja_> lm_, if you do it via the repos, first you enable the multiverse repository, then you do sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<zarko> hi
<Ace2016> none of the pastebins work, very strange
<Ace2016> Finally god one http://paste.uni.cc/12410
<Ace2016> zarko: hi
<aleksanteri> i have a problem, but too lazy to write everything so i give a link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322216
<Ace2016> Why is raid1 so slow, you have 2 disks to read from, so why doesn't it easily out perform the single disks?
<zarko> how to run streaming audio
<lm_> _kuja_: holy sh** i dont know what i did with your commands kuja, but now i cant open any apps!"!!
<_kuja_> It's not designed to be faster, really, and the only time you see read performance increases is when you multiple access to the same thing. Raid1 is about redundancy, not speed.
<lm_> "KDEinitcould not launch firefox. Could not find firefox executable"...!!!
<_kuja_> RAID0 speeds up access, but it's not redundant, in fact, it's the opposite, it spreads the data across multiple disks, so if any one of them fails your're sol
<_kuja_> !!
<lm_> this is serious
<_kuja_> lm_ that's way ODD!
<lm_> ...
<karmikaze> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_kuja_> try sudo aptitude install firefox?
<_kuja_> maybe it removed something while you weren't looking o.O
<Ace2016> lm_: did you update kde and not restart or something?
<lm_> ...i cant open the teminarl
<lm_> terminal
<lm_> nope
<_kuja_> lm_ ctrl + alt + f1
<lm_> not that i know of
<lm_> what would that do _kuja_?
<_kuja_> use ctrl + alt + f7 to get back to the gui
<Ace2016> i was about to say that
<_kuja_> ctrl + alt + f1 takes you to vt1
<lm_> what would that cause? a restart of kde?
<lm_> jesus... almost every app on my kdepanel cant start
<lm_> oh man....
<DaSkreech> lm_: kalm my friend
<lm_> lol this is almost scary :)
<DaSkreech> If one change can break everything then one change can put it back :)
<aleksanteri> lm_: reboot? just threw in tho :P
<DaSkreech> lm_: can you press Alt+F2 ?
<lm_> uhm... not to worry anyone...... isnt there supposed to be a "bin" directory in the "usr"
<lm_> ?
<DaSkreech> lm_: Yes
<lm_> ....................
<lm_> w   t  f has happenede?
<lm_> my bin directory oos gone!!
<lm_> *is
<DaSkreech> Ah :)
<DaSkreech>  that would explain a lot
<lm_> holy f***
<DaSkreech> sothere is no /bin
<DaSkreech> lm_: again
<Ace2016> how did you get rid of /bin
<DaSkreech> calm down :)
<aleksanteri> O_o
<aleksanteri> that's mad!
<Ace2016> i suppose a command that reinstalls all packages on the system would be handy about now, since root apps run from /sbin
<DaSkreech> Ther is one
<DaSkreech> lm_: do you still havea /usr/bin ?
<Ace2016> wait how do you know you don't have a /usr/bin?
<lm_> how would a list EVERY directory...not just the visible?
<lm_> dir?
<Ace2016> ls /usr/bin/* shoud show it
* _kuja_ rages
<Willtre> Hey guys, in Konversation how do I make it auto-identify? What do they mean by "Service"... Do I put freenode or something?
<_kuja_> nvidia's 9631 driver is ticking me off!!
<Ace2016> _kuja_: that driver is good
<Ace2016> i'm using it with beryl and its very stable
<lm_> _kuja_: No such file or diretory
<_kuja_> Like h*#!
<Ace2016> i have to eat now, brb
<lm_> YEAH!!
<_kuja_> I woudln't be hard booting my system if this driver was good ....
<lm_> _kuja_: im gonna strangle you when i get a hold on you
<_kuja_> reachign for that power button is not a good sign!
<lm_> :)
<lm_> you moved my bin directory to my /usr/java directory!!
<_kuja_> strangle me eh? Only if you promise to strangle nvidia in my stead
<Willtre> I want to download software from the multiverse and universe, what repos should I add multi/universe to?
<_kuja_> I moved nothing!
<lm_> yes you did
<_kuja_> you moved it!
<Willtre> I liked Gnomes just check the box of what you want -.-
<_kuja_> I never told you to use the mv command ....
<DaSkreech> !universe > Willtre
<lm_> _kuja_:  no..... but you better give me some command to get it back
<lm_> :)
<_kuja_> Where is it at again?
<_kuja_> the mv command might do the trick ...
<Willtre> DaSkreech: Thanks
<lm_> ... /usr/java/bin
<_kuja_> sudo mv oldlocation newlocation
<DaSkreech> lm_: Whats inside of that directory?
<lm_> DaSkreech: a LOT
<lm_> looks very much like my bin dir
<_kuja_> /bin, or /usr/bin?
<DaSkreech> Ah :-) Is echo inside there?
<_kuja_> what's in your /bin and /usr/bin directories?P
<lm_> DaSkreech: yeah, echo-klient-something
<lm_> _kuja_: what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> lm_: No just echo nothing else
<_kuja_> do ls /bin and ls /usr/bin
<_kuja_> what's in those places?
<lm_> _kuja_: a LOT file names... like kicker and such
<lm_> zip
<lm_> zipnote
<lm_> ...
<lm_> lot more
<lm_> kfile
<lm_> etc.
<runpain> God day all
<runpain> can some one helpme
<_kuja_> Well that's good ....... those things don't seem to be broken. I'm suspecting the problems happened when you did the aptitude install sun-java5-jre ...
<aseigo> goddess day to you too =)
<_kuja_> runpain: probably
<xenol> !oo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runpain> i goofed up my linux it gets to splash screen and i cant logon
<runpain> i changed the grapic card driver
<lm_> fu***!!!
<_kuja_> lm_ what now?
<runpain> it is at grub boot now
<lm_> how am i supposed to move the damn directory, when linux cant find the damn sudo command which is in the bin dir!!!
<lm_> aaarrghgh
<aseigo> runpain: so the splash screen is all "messed up" visually, or it isn't accepting your password?
<_kuja_> runpain: can you use ctrl + alt + f1 to get back to the terminal?
<runpain> how do i fix this
<Rob-West> can someone tell me why i cant play a game on http://www.freeonlinegames.com/
<_kuja_> lm_, try running sudo with the full path
<lm_> ...allright, ill try it
<runpain> aseigo
<DaSkreech> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<lm_> like "/usr/java/binsudo mvdir /usr/java/bin /usr"??
<xenol> Linux is like wygnan, no windows, no gates, apache inside :p
<Willtre> Is Koffice anywhere near openoffice's quality?
<runpain> ok what it does is the proscess and then it gets stuck just befor the logon
<_kuja_> I find koffice great, though some of its finer soon-to-be killer features are a bit buggy
<Stalwart> does kubuntu feisty require internet connection to install?
<xenol> no
<_kuja_> at least it doesn't take an hour to start up!
<lm_> ahhhhhhhhhhh:D
<Willtre> Koffice it is! *Downloads*
<lm_> *whew*
<Willtre> I've been using Krita instead of gimp lately too, it's nice since it's only one window
<Rob-West> can someone tell me why i cant play a game on http://www.freeonlinegames.com/ when i load the games the game screen is black
<lm_> nice linux help, you are _kuja_ :D
<Willtre> Rob-West My guess is they use flash and they require flash 8 and or you don't have flash 7
<lm_> moving my dirs around :D
<Stalwart> Rob-West: java plugin probably
<elt0n> hi can someone tell me how to speed up kpf under KDE?
<Rob-West> i have Flash 7 and Java
<_kuja_> lm_, your problem right now is by far the whackiest I've ever seen
<runpain> i am using ichthux
<DaSkreech> lm_: Ha ha chalk it up to experience
<lm_> lol yeah
<DaSkreech> runpain: How is it?
<runpain> its real nice
<_kuja_> elt0n, there are some settings in its configure menu that might speed it up for you
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: What's his problem other than hopping inodes?
<elt0n> _kuja_:i want to share files locally on lan with windows i get a much more higher speed! Why is this limited to 99999kb/s
<_kuja_> rob-west, what's the output of java -version run from a terminal?
<Willtre> I'm using Kopete how do I delete status messages?
<runpain> but i screwed up and replaced grapic driver and cant logon
<Stalwart> christian linux?
<_kuja_> elt0n: no idea
<Rob-West> java version "1.5.0_08"
* Stalwart needs agnostic linux =\
<elt0n> _kuja_:but i only get 900k
<xenol> !regnum online
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regnum online - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skeez187> Are there any good usenet binary apps besides klibido?
<_kuja_> rob-west, that should work well ... I wonder if that's the version that your browser is using, java.com has an applet that will tell you
<Rob-West> well im running FireFox 2.0
<runpain> stal can you pm me
<Stalwart> ?
<runpain> ya you asked is it christian
<runpain> i am usins my desktop
<runpain> rite now
<runpain> with windoz
<Willtre> K > G *Is amazed by all the ksoftware, compared to gnome as I just switched.  Ktoon looks awesome.  Kdevelop is nice.*
<Stalwart> i just think religion is personal stuff of every person, i don't like "christian", "satanic" and other such stuff
<elt0n> afk
<runpain> listen i wasnt asking or preaching
<Stalwart> it's like sexual orientation - i don't think "linux of gays" is good idea
<DaSkreech> Stalwart: All linux is agnostic
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Stalwart> =P
<DaSkreech>  No one knows all knowledge so we all work together to scratch our knowledge itch :-)
<runpain> i was only looking for some help here you arte the one with the opions
<DaSkreech> runpain: what did you need help with
* Stalwart gone to install Kubuntu Feisty amd64
<Rob-West> where can i get like Internet Explorer 6
<DaSkreech>  _kuja_What's lm_'s problem?
<Willtre> Has anyone used a Wacom tablet with Krita?
<Stalwart> Rob-West: try ies4linux script
<DaSkreech> Rob-West: apt-get install firefox
<_kuja_> Seems like lm_'s problem is nightmarish at this point
<runpain> i scrweed up my graphic driver now it wont boot to logon scren
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: Which is?
<Rob-West> firefox is installed
<Willtre> runpain: Which driver are you using?
<DaSkreech> runpain: Do you have a live Cd?
<Stalwart> runpain: did you try using livecd to repair config?
<DaSkreech> Rob-West: Then you are ok :)
<deus> hello
<_kuja_> binaries seem to have been copied or moved from some folder to another (/usr/java/bin, or similar), and everything is broken
<Rob-West> i think this game needs shockwave
<_kuja_> Rob-West: Shockwave isn't available under Linux
<runpain> ya i havce live cd but this machine will not boot with the dvd driver installed only the cdrom and i left it home
<Rob-West> and using like Crossover wont work
<Rob-West> unless i install the Windows version of Firefox
<_kuja_> you *might* be able to install a windows browser with wine, and install shockwave with wine
<_kuja_> I don't know if it will work or not htough.
<runpain> can i repair when i boot to grub
<runpain> in recovry mode
<Rob-West> i got a crossover
<Stalwart> runpain: you'll need default config if you don't know xorg.conf structure
<runpain> can i repair config from the grub
<Stalwart> runpain: grub is bootloader, you need to boot your system anyways
<Stalwart> in singleuesr mode
<runpain> ok its to there
<_kuja_> the xorg.conf may be repairalbe from a terminal with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<runpain> yes
<towync> hi, i'm trying to watch video online firefox, and it keeps saying i'm missing plugins x-mplayer2, i already installed mplayer, what could i do
<Stalwart> towync: mplayer-plugin isntalled?
<runpain> ok i can make it to trem
<DaSkreech> lm_: What's the problem?
<towync> Stalwart how do i install the plugin, i think i just download from apt get mplayer
<_kuja_> supposedly this non-usable xserver-xorg configuration drops you to the terminal "problem" (from a certain perspective) will be fixed in feisty :) (see the bullet-proof x specification)
<runpain> ok its booting through the config
<Gecko> Hey there. There was an update to a lot of kde packages a few days ago, and since then, I have experienced a lot of random lock-ups in kde. I have linked the problem to dcopserver - maybe it crashes, maybe it just doesn't work that well. Sometimes when I launch kde, and start konqueror, konqueror freezes, and every subsequent app I start locks up as well. Has anyone experienced this before, or got any solution?
<_kuja_> Gecko: I've not experienced this.
<Gecko> weird
<_kuja_> are you sure _all_ packages were updated?
<runpain> now when i turn off grphic its a blank screen with flashing line
<Gecko> _kuja_: yes. I have some unresolved dependencies regarding python, but nothing that has anything to do with kde
<runpain> i an re booting
<Stalwart> towync: mplayer-plugin must be in repos
<runpain> i am rebooting
<Gecko> _kuja_: sometimes even kicker crashes
<_kuja_>  Gecko: and you're using dapper? or edgy?
<towync> Stalwart so just do apt-get install mplayer-plugin?
<Gecko> _kuja_: edgy
<Rob-West> wine is laggy
<_kuja_> Hmm, odd enough.
<Stalwart> towync: probably, i didn't use ubuntu since dapper
<Rob-West> now if i install ShockWave with wine will it work for the Linux FireFox
<_kuja_> rob-west, it does tend to be, it's far from perfect
<Gecko> _kuja_: it's almost every second time I start up kde. When it actually is stable, I get a message on launch that dcopserver isn't running, or something the like
<unix_infidel> Rob-West: of course not.
<_kuja_> rob-west: no
<towync> Stalwart cool, what do u use? i'm pretty new to linux and i'm still trying out for a nice OS
<runpain> i am at root@bible_laptop:~#
<_kuja_> Gecko: try reinstalling kde-base, maybe there's a problem of some sort
<darkserver> hello
<_kuja_> *erm, kdebase
<Gecko> _kuja_: ok, I will do that, but not while kde is running :)
<Stalwart> towync: i was using archlinux
<unix_infidel> towync: my guess is the distro that helps you get the most work done will keep you sane when your not doing work.
<runpain> how do i reconfig graphic card driver
<unix_infidel> for me that was *ubuntu
<runpain> back to the orginal one
<darkserver> I have some kind of trouble, when i trying to install beryl in kubuntu edgy
<towync> cool thx everyone
<Stalwart> ubuntu is great
<Stalwart> archlinux has bad amd64 support =\
<towync> Stalwart is mplayer different from mplayer plugin?
<darkserver> please i need help, some help
<Stalwart> towync: mplayer-plugin is wrapper that allows you to play videos in mozilla, opera, konq
<faLUCE> Hi all.. which is the command line to see the available and the actually free ram? thnks
<runpain> Stalwart are you going to help me?
<Stalwart> faLUCE: free -m
<Stalwart> runpain: no, i'm just chit-chatting =] 
<runpain> you started to
<faLUCE> Stalwart: thnks
<Stalwart> i like how ubuntu evolves, it's good
<Stalwart> faLUCE: np
<murchadh_bhaba> runpain, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<runpain> thank you mur
<Stalwart> runpain: i usually use livecd for fixing my problems, i never used singleuser mode
<Stalwart> so i can't help you
<murchadh_bhaba> runpain, vw ??)
<_kuja_> darkserver, what sort of trouble?
<velle> i want to buy a printer, is it always easy to install them on kubuntu? or should i look for something special?
<Stalwart> velle: hp released opensource drivers
<Stalwart> velle: check hplip.sf.net
<runpain> did it mugot the blue screens
<deus> hey guys
<runpain> at key board detection
<deus> I burned a liveCD of kubuntu
<deus> And I got the splash screen, but halfway through the boot process it hangs
<velle> Stalwart: opensource drivers is great, but i have NO idea how to modify drivers myself, i need an easy way to install it
<_kuja_> velle, you'd best check what's compatible before you buy, and then look for that compatible printer. Printers can be trouble in linux
<Stalwart> velle: opensource drivers are good for distro developers, ubuntu devs include hplip by default
<_kuja_> http://www.freestandards.org/en/OpenPrinting
<knapp_> What program can convert m4a to mp3?
<Stalwart> knapp_: much programs, audio-convert for example
<cloakable> knapp_: ffmpeg
<knapp_> cool thanks
<Chainsaw> Hello all, has anyone tried setting up syslog for a linksys router in Kubuntu?  Successfully?
<deus> can anyone help me with my liveCD problem?
<_kuja_> deus: what problem are you having with it?
<xenol> DaSkreech if i install software and i remove it will there stay some remains after em?
<knapp_> cloakable do you know what the command is for ffmpeg to convert ?
<Stalwart> deus: check your hardware, if it sucks just like my new laptop then you'll need some sex with kernel parameters
<deus> _kuja_, well, I tried to load a live *CD* and it boots but it hangs halfway trough
<_kuja_> probably noacpi
<runpain> im backto the root@bible_laptop:~#
<Stalwart> i managed to get linux on my lappy by passing noapic irqpoll
<Daskreech2> xenol: Yes
<Daskreech2> unless you say purge
<Daskreech2>  then it's all gone
<runpain> should i reboot
<_kuja_> deus: you should be able to pass in some kernel parameters ..... try giving it the noacpi option
<deus> Stalwart, what does that mean?  I doesnt sound nearly as fun as sex with humans
<_kuja_> LOL
<deus> Okay.  I do that
<Stalwart> deus: use google to find some info about your hardware compatibility
<runpain> mu?
<Stalwart> my lappy's chipset (nvidia mcp51) sucks ;[
<runpain> should i boot back up
<jerp> just for the record: when I downloaded kubuntu I burnt the cd at a slower rate but still found that it would hang during install and solved that problem by moving the graphical interface around and then clicking the next button to proceed.
<xenol> DaSkreech onyl packages stay there or config files, some tmp like in windows?
<xenol> only
<Daskreech2> remove leaves your config files incase you want to install it again later
<xenol> DaSkreech2 so app s removed but package and conf files(it there r any) r stored on / partition?
<Daskreech2> what do you mean by package?
<Daskreech2> Dink: Got my PM?
<_kuja_> xenol: it keeps conf and similar files, which are usually hidden files in your home director, conf files in /etc/, or log files in /var
<Dink> Daskreech2, about ps3/ubuntu ?
<_kuja_> *directory
<Daskreech2> Yeah the walkthrough to install
<Dink> yeah I saw but not really the way to do it ..... waiting for the fluxbuntu or a real ps3 image
<Dink> dont want to install 2 os's then remove oen
<Dink> one*
<xenol> DaSkreech2  ?
<Daskreech2> So you are going to use fluxbuntu?
<Dink> they are going to come out with a ps3 image
<Daskreech2> Dink: Yeah But I mean wouldn't that be fluxbuntu and not Kubuntu :)
<Daskreech2> xenol: I should ask you that
<Daskreech2> In fact.. I did!!
<Dink> ;), until "ubuntu" has a ps3 image its closest thing that will be supported to a "ubuntu" distro
<_kuja_> The one thing I wonder about linux on the ps3 is the graphics drivers .... there is no proprietary drivers for nvidia cards on the PPC platform, and even if there were, the nvidia drivers likely don't support the RSX anyway
<xenol> DaSkreech2  fluxbuntu?
<Daskreech2> Yeah But shouldn't you "technically" be able to apt-get install a fluxbuntu server then apt-get isnatll kubunut-desktop
<Daskreech2> xenol: That wasn't for you
<Dink> _kuja_, it a security risk i think to give full access to the RSX
<Daskreech2> xenol: I was asking what you meant by package
<xenol> DaSkreech2  that i download thorugh apt-get
<Daskreech2> _kuja_: I recall .. somewhere that nvidia would release drivers for it
<Daskreech2> no remove doesn't get rid of those
<Daskreech2> ap-tget clean gets rid of those
<_kuja_> be right back, I've got laundry to do ..
<xenol> DaSkreech2  apt-get clean does get rid of wat?
<Daskreech> xenol: The package you downloaded
<Daskreech> they are kept in /var/cache/apt/archives
<xenol> i need to write apt-get clean name_of_the_package?
<Daskreech> no that' just gets rid of everything in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Daskreech> autoclean is smarter way
<xenol> daskreech do u know any page where i can choose wat for i want to sue PC and gives me the list of sofware i should have?
<Daskreech> Why do yo uwant to sue your PC?
<b0nn> Hi all, I'm having upgrading problems (dapper -> edgy)
<xenol> sue?
<Daskreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<b0nn> I cannot reboot my system, and google hasnt shown me any solution.  The errors I get are, mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed no such file or directory
<xenol> any web page that can give me a list of best soft in categories like ofice, chat, archiver, media/audio player etc
<Daskreech> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Daskreech> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Daskreech> That one :)
<xenol> ty
<b0nn> ah, so I need to install the following that were heldback apt-get -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install
<sinpath> need help my yahoo keeps losing connection with the yahoo sever
<b0nn> how do I do that on a system that wont boot?
<lm_> Daskreech: _kuja_ : sorry for not answering, was outside running... but no worries, got it fixed by using the sudo path and moving the bin dir back :D
<_kuja_> lm_: that's good news
<lm_> yup :)
<b0nn> do I boot a live cd, mount/chroot, then run that command?
<sinpath> any one?
<Daskreech> b0nn: That can work
<Daskreech> sinpath: how often?
<lm_> well thanks for the help... allthough my original problem still exist hehe see ya
<sinpath> well about every 3 or so hours
<Daskreech> what was the original problem
<Daskreech> Oh thought that was just me
<Stalwart> w00t, kubuntu 7.04 is awesome
<Stalwart> <3 developers
* Stalwart back to *buntu
<Daskreech> Herd 1?
<_kuja_> kubuntu 7.04 isn't even kubuntu 7.04 yet .... it's still kubuntu feisty, and as fa
<_kuja_> r as I can tell it's hardly been touched
<_kuja_> just edgy with some updated packages ...
<Stalwart> Daskreech: yup, i run livecd now and will install it on hard drive right now
<Stalwart> _kuja_: feisty has newer kernel
<hudsy> hello
<hudsy> i have a problem!!
<_kuja_> as I said, edgy with some newer packages, such as that newer kernel
<Stalwart> my hardware sucks and i need fresh kernel
<_kuja_> hudsy: say it
<hudsy> i cant open folders,
<Daskreech> hudsy: can you go into folders?
<_kuja_> What does it tell you?
<hudsy> konqueror->erased
<_kuja_> permission denied or something?
<hudsy> with firefox
<hudsy> no
<_kuja_> I don't get it, what do you mean by konqueror->erased?
<hudsy> i havent it
<_kuja_> apt-get install konqueror?
<hudsy> it give me an error
<_kuja_> what error?
<hudsy> it says the pakage is broke
<_kuja_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_kuja_> can you show me what the error is?
<_kuja_> ubotu spoils me ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spoils me ... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Daskreech> _kuja_: How do you discipline the boot?
<hudsy> Els segents paquets tenen dependncies sense satisfer:
<Daskreech> Botsmack or something
<hudsy>   konqueror: Depn: kcontrol (= 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3) per s'installar 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2
<hudsy>              Depn: kdebase-kio-plugins (= 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3) per s'installar 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2
<hudsy>              Depn: kdesktop (= 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3) per s'installar 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2
<hudsy>              Depn: kfind (= 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3) per s'installar 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2
<hudsy> E: Paquets trencats
<hudsy> hudsy@hudsy-desktop:~$
<_kuja_> funny
<_kuja_> try it
<hudsy> what can i do??
<Daskreech> bot
<Daskreech> !botsmack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> try apt-get i nstall kdebase-kio-plugins kdesktop kfind
<Daskreech> !botslap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botslap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> oops
<Daskreech> !shut up!
<ubotu> :x
<Daskreech> heehee :)
<hudsy> botslap???
<_kuja_> haha
<hudsy> whats this??
<Daskreech> hudsy: the opposite of !botsnack
<_kuja_> try apt-get i nstall kdebase-kio-plugins kdesktop kfind
<ibert> hi! I have a problem with kmail / imap. Sometimes the main In Folder "Posteingang" Disapears und is named "INBOX" after starting kontact. Further is the folder not a "special iconed" folder anymore, but is in the "normal" order of all the other folders in that email account. I had this problem in the past sometimes, but when restarting kontact the normal structur took place. Now I can't restore the old structure. any idea?
<_kuja_> hudsy: that was just fun with the bot
<Daskreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<_kuja_> ibert: I don't know, I don't use IMAP. I have heared of troubles with IMAP when using kmail before.
<hudsy> _kuja_: anything...
<Stalwart> ghm, i can't run installer
<Stalwart> it gives me traceback
<Stalwart>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py", line 27, in ?
<Stalwart>     from kdeui import *
<_kuja_> hudsy: apt-get install kdebase-kio-plugins kdesktop kfind
<Stalwart> ImportError: dynamic module does not define init function (initkdeui)
<hudsy> it says is already installed...
<_kuja_> Stalwart: feisty is far from being considered a stable release at the moment, your best bet is dist-upgrading from edgy, but that will take work, you'd best know what you're doing.
<_kuja_> hudsy: that's interesting, one moment
<Stalwart> i want to install feisty, is there a development chan?
<_kuja_> hudsy: are you running edgy or dapper?
<hudsy> edgy
<homer_> hi, need help with 5.1 sound
<_kuja_> Humm, I think it's saying that konqueror 3.5.5ubuntu3 is trying to be installed, and it's depending on kcontrol 3.5.5ubuntu3, but kcontrol 3.5.5ubuntu3.2  is installed, but it has to be equal.
<homer_> !5.1
<_kuja_> What repository are you using?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mb___> !floating point exception
<_kuja_> !surround sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mb___> can anyone hear me?
* _kuja_ plays deaf
<_kuja_> Huh, what's that, I can't hear you?
<mb___> all of my x window apps are giving me floating point exceptions =/
<Daskreech> install a fpu on your CPU?
<_kuja_> mb___? Weird, are you overclocking or anythign weird like that?
<mb___> not that i know of
<hudsy> what can i do?
<_kuja_> hudsy: what repositories are you using? Can I see your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<_kuja_> !pastebin | hudsy
<ubotu> hudsy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mb___> as the story goes, i installed the latest ati drivers the other day, and as i was playing around with wine, i had this point where the xserver got some type of font error when i tried to start it.. so i installed fluxbox, and everything's been fine until now
<aleksanteri> wb DarkWizdom
<DarkWizdom> thanks  :|  still having problem?
<aleksanteri> ye :(
<_kuja_> What's the problem?
<DarkWizdom> internet not working :)
<_kuja_> Crazy wireless problem I presume?
<DarkWizdom> no, adsl
<hudsy> kuja, what can i doo??
<_kuja_> hudsy, can I see your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<hudsy> i paste here??
<_kuja_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hudsy> kuja: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38151/
<Ace2016> I'm back
<hudsy> any idea kuja???
<BluesKaj> same here :)
<Ace2016> hudsy: what happened to your konqueror?
<hudsy> i dont know....i've erased and now i cant reinstall it!
* _kuja_ is back
<_kuja_> I'm looking at it now hudsy
<hudsy> ok
<hudsy> thenks
<Willtre> I'm trying to get a Wacom intuos tablet to run on KDE.  I downloaded wacomtools and followed the wikipage/forum post but still when I mouse over stuff they don't get highlighted and I can't click drag. Can anyone help?
<jerp> Has that 'NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9631-pkg2.run' driver for amd64 been checked out for installation on Kubuntu or should one stay with the standard nvidias in Adept manager?
<Ace2016> _kuja_: would it help hudsy to add kubuntu's kde-latest to his repos and try to update and get konqueror back that way?
<_kuja_> hudsy: I think I've figured out your problem, try adding this line to your sources.list: deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse, sudo apt-get update, then try to install konqueror
<_kuja_> No, Konqueror 3.5.5ubuntu3.2 is provided by the edgy-updates repository
<Ace2016> never knew taht
<Ace2016> that*
<knapp_> How can I restore a file I deleted using the 'rm' command?
<_kuja_> knapp_ in short, you can't
<BrianSteffens> what is the name of that thing that manages desktop widgets? karamba or something?
<Daskreech> knapp_: redownload?
<knapp_> yikes
<Daskreech> Jesus has left us :(
<_kuja_> lol
<BrianSteffens> ha
<DarkWizdom> !jusus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jusus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarkWizdom> :(
<Ace2016> knapp_: a data recovery app might be able to help, but i've never tried it
<SlimG> More importantly, jesus is a KDE user :)
<DarkWizdom> :D
<BrianSteffens> :o)
<hudsy>  thanks kuja!
<jerp> that was probably Hey-suse
<Daskreech> He loves choice :)
<_kuja_> You're welcome hudsy, I'm assuming it worked?
<hudsy> you are the best, ets el millor, eres el mejor, tu es le meilleur!!
<hudsy> XD
<CotRo|eR> Hey any 1 can show me how to do this: http://pastebin.ca/286605 in terminal (since i'm using ubuntu server)
<_kuja_> ;)
<ScottK> CotRo|eR - mkdir /home/YOUR_NAME/samba
<ScottK> Was that the question?
* _kuja_ has always used kcmshell kcmsambaconf to configure samba
<CotRo|eR> yes, if I do that command it gets shared automatically ?
<ScottK> That makes the directory.
<CotRo|eR> how do I make step 2, 3 and 4 in terminal ?
<Willtre> !ati > Willtre
<ScottK> Try doing those steps on your desktop and then look at the permissions of the folder.  Use chmod to match those permissions.
<hermesreg> hello??
<hermesreg> anybody can help me??
<hermesreg> When i start the streamtuner, the pc sends me something about xmms
<jerp> heremsreg, should we ask what that something is?
<jerp> or are we to know
<hermesreg> wait a minute im going to repeat the action and tell to you the error message
<jerp> this isn't foreknowledge, it's called IRC chat
<hermesreg> oh I'm sorry ! Bye!!
<jerp> np
<murchadh_bhaba> CotRo|eR, /etc/samba/smb.conf is where shares and stuff go, is this what you're looking for. You can sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.etc
<DarkWizdom> what do you recomend for burning iso s in kubuntu?
<_kuja_> k3b
<DarkWizdom> ok
<_kuja_> By the way, k3b 1.0RC2 was released this week, and it's positively awesome
<loslopez> mctux
<DarkWizdom> that's perfect :))
<_kuja_> Hmm, I think I'll venture into the dark, mysterious world of package building and try to build a k3b 1.0RC2 deb
<DarkWizdom> me too
<DarkWizdom> heh
<martasbncz> speek czek ?
<DarkWizdom> hmm
<DarkWizdom> it says on website it's unstable ^^
<DarkWizdom> gonna wait a bit longer :P
<CotRo|eR> tnx murchadh_bhaba :)
<_kuja_> DarkWizdom: it's plenty stable
<Imrahil> how can I make a script with a dcop call or kwin or something to focus a window of a particular name? it is not a kde app so nothing is exposed in dcop
<DarkWizdom> ok :
<DarkWizdom> :)
<_kuja_> it's not stable, it's currently at the second release candidate, but I mean it's stable enough to use
<_kuja_> Heck, 1.0pre1 was pretty stable at that ...
<_kuja_> albeit not perfect, but certainly stable enough to use
<DarkWizdom> good enough for me
<_kuja_> do apt-get install build-essential, then apt-get build-dep k3b
<_kuja_> then you should be able to compile it without issue, should
<DarkWizdom> ok :|
<CotRo|eR> I have just managed to share a folder from ubuntu to windows, how do I set a limit of e.g. 10GB on samba???
<virtual-voicu> i selected remote login in kdm and put the ip adress of an edgy computer but nothing happened (this computer is a breezy one)
<_kuja_> to compile it, you first extract it (tar xf filename.tar.bz2), then you cd into the folder it created, then ./configure --enable-debug=full; make; sudo make install
<virtual-voicu> can someone please point to some instructions on how to establish a remote login through X?
<DarkWizdom> do I need dubug though?
<DarkWizdom> debug*
<CotRo|eR> I have just managed to share a folder from ubuntu to windows, how do I set a limit of e.g. 10GB on samba???
* _kuja_ crosses his fingers
<_kuja_> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> DarkWizdom: I just throw that in because it's helpful
<DarkWizdom> ye, ok
<Cuddles_in_KY> ok folks, after seven reboots, my system isn't crashing at random. -but- i need to install libcurl-gnutls-dev, but i can't get it to install. both apt-get, and adept both just say ''waiting for headers'' any ideas on this?
<_kuja_> Should something go awry, it'll give better debugging information so they can fix it easier
<DarkWizdom> true :|
<_kuja_> Cuddles_in_KY: which repositories are you using? Try changing it to archive.ubuntu.com, or us.archive.ubuntu.com, updated,  and see if it makes any difference
<_kuja_> (this of course, is done with /etc/apt/sources.list)
<murchadh_bhaba> CotRo|eR, You seem to be on your way, cool! I'm not sure I get what you're asking now. Can you clarify? ??)
<Cuddles_in_KY> kuja, no joy. can't even run apt-get update
<_kuja_> What?
<_kuja_> did you try changing the mirrors like I suggested?
<Cuddles_in_KY> yes
<_kuja_> Something is certainly wrong then
* _kuja_ has no idea what
<CotRo|eR> murchadh_bhaba: Yes of course, tnx btw. I have shared /home/samba and its now shown on My windows machine :D, now how do I make a limit to use 40GB and not more on /home/samba ?
<_kuja_> The update flies well for me, so it's not a problem with the mirrors
<Cuddles_in_KY> well, it's not not my connection, since i can connect anywhere else.
<morgWork> ... I am baffled as to why df is not showing my root partition being mounted
<_kuja_> Cuddles in KY: try this in a terminal: dig http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Cuddles_in_KY> kuja, nothing.
<Cuddles_in_KY> just sitting there
<_kuja_> Well, cuddles_in_ky, that's not good news.
<bthibault> i have 2 versions of flash installed for firefox, anybody know how to get rid of one
<bthibault> ?
<_kuja_> sounds like a dns resolution problem or something
<_kuja_> bthibault: delete the one you don't want from the browsers plugin folder
<Cuddles_in_KY> i can ping, surf, and chat just fine.
<BluesKaj> bthibault, which 2 versions ?
<CotRo|eR> murchadh_bhaba: Yes of course, tnx btw. I have shared /home/samba and its now shown on My windows machine :D, now how do I make a limit to use 40GB and not more on /home/samba ?
<Cuddles_in_KY> i can even ping the repositories
<murchadh_bhaba> CotRo|eR, You have me there. I've not had to do this. I'm doin' a quick scan of some notes. Hmmm......
<bthibault> BluesKaj: 7.0 r68 and 9.0 d78
<_kuja_> You can ping them, but you can't resolve their address, if dig isn't working for it, try resetting your networking (sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop && sleep 10s && sudo /etc/init.d/networking start)
<CotRo|eR> tnx :)
<Cuddles_in_KY> kuja, i can pull it up in firefox too.
<BluesKaj> bthibault, dump vers 7 ...vers9 is the latest one
<_kuja_> I suggest trying to restart the networking anyway, might fix it ;)
<bthibault> BluesKaj: thanks i kind of figured that, i only have one libflashplayer.so file that i can find
<_kuja_> bthibault: sudo locate -u; locate libflashplayer.so
<BluesKaj> bthibault, i had to do that as well, the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins file doesn't show which *.so file is which
<bthibault> _kuja_ thanks
<bthibault> BluesKaj thanks
<BluesKaj> np, bthibault. ..good luck :)
<Daskreech> _kuja_: Whats so good about it?
<Daskreech>  can it burn Bluray?
<_kuja_> Yes
<_kuja_> with growisofs7
<_kuja_> At least, it recommends growisofs7 be used ...
<_kuja_> I don't have a bluray burner so I can't test if it works.
<Adam_eM> hi
<Cuddles_in_KY> ok, i'm back. even rebooted my firewall, still no joy.
<_kuja_> And I don't have $x00 dollars with which to get one
<_kuja_> Also, audio previews for when you're burning a music cd (yes, this is new), massively improved/completed dvd ripping support, a slew of usability improvements
<Daskreech> _kuja_: I have $00 dollars
<Adam_eM> is there a possibility to set up a wireless connection using kubuntu livecd?
<_kuja_> Daskreech: Wow, that sounds like how much I have
<Daskreech> k3b is in which branch? Playground ?
<Cuddles_in_KY> kuja, any more ideas?
<_kuja_> multimedia, I think
<_kuja_> cuddles_in_ky, I just went to do an apt-get update, and it hung at some point or another, something's wrong
<Cuddles_in_KY> gee, ya think?
<_kuja_> I think it hung on the universe or multiverse repository
<Adam_eM> so what about the wireless connection setup? is it possible to get it directly from the livecd?
<_kuja_> Daskreech: you can get k3b from k3b.org, click on the download link for RC2
<Daskreech> I'm not sure I use k3b that much :)
<_kuja_> It's painless, I swear
<Daskreech> basically I fire it up once a new Kubuntu release is made to make an alternative and desktop CD
<Daskreech> and I can do that with cdrecord
<Daskreech> Though I did use it once to make a audio CD for a friend
* _kuja_ stuffs his nose in the manual and decides to make a k3b 1.0RC2 deb
<Daskreech> backport it :)
<_eMaX_> re
<_eMaX_> in a wireless network with multiple repeaters, how can I see which one I am connected with
<khaled> hi there, i have kubuntu installed on a partition and /home installed on another partition. can i install another distro on a new partition but at the same time uses /home ?
<virtual-voicu> ok, does anyone know how to i connect to another machine through X? or how do i have to configure my machines to let kde connect them
<Timmmm> virtual-voicu: ssh -X you@remote-machine
<reagleBRKLN> i have files on a fuse partion i can't remove for some reason
<reagleBRKLN> ?--------- ? ? ? ?            ? rawdog.html
<Timmmm> khaled: Don't see why not.
<reagleBRKLN> any way to force the issue?
<soon> I'm utterly stuck ... cant seem to connect to my wireless (DHCP) ... Wireless Assist. shows me all 3 local routers, but Connection failed ... (IBM T60, Atheros wifi card) ... please help me :-)
<Captain_Redbeard> how is kubuntus 64bit CD? I mean are all packages that are availible through the resps for the x86 architecture availible for the 64bit one and so forth?
<aleksanteri> !kuser
<ubotu> kuser: KDE user/group administration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 230 kB, installed size 796 kB
<murchadh_bhaba> virtual-voicu, How connect? Filesharing, ssh, desktop (vnc)? Tell us more? Give us more Input? InPuT???
<virtual-voicu> well, X is supposed to be a network transparent display system
<virtual-voicu> that means the windows will appear on this machine but the applications will run on the other one
<virtual-voicu> it's similar to ssh just that is GUI
<Captain_Redbeard> anyone?
<_kuja_> C_R: not all, but most
<_kuja_> The differnece is less than 2%
<Daskreech> Captain_Redbeard: If you have a 64 Bit machine and use a 64bit kernel then your apps are 64 bit
<Daskreech> assuming they are open source
<BrianSteffens> can anyone please point me to some kind of tutorial on networking with fedora core or specifically ubuntu?
<Captain_Redbeard> Daskreech: eherm? If you compile them all for your system yes
<Realistic_Dragon> what kind BrianSteffens? advanced stuff (ad hoc routing, BGP, that kind of thing)?
<Daskreech> Well if someone compi;es them for your system :)
<computer> does anyone know how i can add borders?
<Captain_Redbeard> Daskreech: exactly ;)
<computer> sorry
<BrianSteffens> realistic_dragon that'd be nice for the future yes but for now i'm looking for basics.. proper management of permissions to shared network resources, etc
<computer> i meant does anyone know how i can add borders to windows?
<Daskreech> Right well the repos have both x86 and x86_64 if you are 64bit you get x86_64
<_kuja_> ARen't there borders by default computer?
<Captain_Redbeard> Daskreech: My question though is, will I be able to have the same vast selection of binary packages I am used to?
<Realistic_Dragon> hmm im actually not sure about that BrianSteffens, sorry :( if the ubuntu wiki doesnt have anything then the gentoo forums are always an interesting place to look - i assume you are sharing with samba? then you can also try the samba website
<Realistic_Dragon> or the samba irc channel :)
<BrianSteffens> realistic
<BrianSteffens> realistic_dragon ty :)
<Realistic_Dragon> np
<_kuja_> C_R: yes, a handful aren't available for 64_bit
<_kuja_> a small handful at that
<Captain_Redbeard> _kuja_: Hmm ok, is it even something I will notice?
<Daskreech> _kuja_: I'm guessing using the capn's full name would help :)
* _kuja_ is too lazy to type it out though :P
<Captain_Redbeard> _kuja_: usually typing cap<tap> works ;)
<Captain_Redbeard> *tab
<_kuja_> does it?
<BrianSteffens> captain_redbeard: my experience with that is pretty much everything is available if you're willing to build some from source
<Daskreech> Captain_Redbeard: I guess there may be one or two obscure packages that stopped being maintained before the advent of 64 bit that you can't live without that may possible not have been updated
<_kuja_> Captain_Redbeard:  oooooh it does
<_kuja_> thanks :)
<Daskreech> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
* Daskreech coughs
* _kuja_ laughs
<towycc> _kuja_ yeah borders were on by default, i sort of took it off, and now i can't find where to turn it back on lol
<Captain_Redbeard> BrianSteffens: yes obviously ;) But me being a lazy twat is the reason I left gentoo behind me... and if I have to build stuff from source anyway it kinda beats the purpose ;)
<_kuja_> and to think I've been typing them out for all this time
* Captain_Redbeard slaps _kuja_
<towycc> well someone mighta had the same question and still needed what u typed out =) so y ou still helped alot of people who is not speaking =)
<towycc> does anyone know how i can turn on borders for windows?
<_kuja_> towycc: assuming you're using kwin, system-settings -> appearance -> window decorations might be a place to start
<towycc> and yes the borders were on by default, i somehow took it off, i remember too, but i just don't know where
<towycc> to turn it back on at
* _kuja_ wonders why Captain_Redbeard has slapped him
<towycc> i checked their tho
<_kuja_> right click on the titlebar of any window, you should be able to do some configuration from one of the options that gets you
<_kuja_> I've been using beryl lately though, so I can't really check it myself
<_kuja_> unless i pull up a vm
<towycc> yeah thx tho, i didn't want u to have to check, i'll look around some more, and *so jealous* you have beryl working! =)
<_kuja_> switching vts has been throwing my video driver for a loop lately
<fdoving> towycc: you can access the menus in question from the tasklist too, if you've disabled the borders.
<towycc> oo, where's tasklist
<towycc> o u mean to open the windows decoration thingy
<DarkWizdom> how do you set password for root? meaning that it has no password at all at the moment
<_kuja_> DarkWizdom, why not use sudo?
<_kuja_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<aleksanteri> hmm it simply is not an option now
<aleksanteri> like, set the password for root permamently
<DarkWizdom> yeah
<_kuja_> towycc: try looking under systemsettings -> desktop -> window behavior and systemsettings -> desktop -> window specific settings
<towycc> cool thx _kuja_
<DarkWizdom> I think some binaries have problems with sudo
<DarkWizdom> so trying to use su only
<_kuja_> sudo passwd -u root && sudo passwd root
<DarkWizdom> thanks :)
<babavwoko> hello
<_kuja_> hi
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmmm... I wonder if it's possible to do some form of "upgrade" from a 32bit system to 64... sounds a bit dodgy though...
<murchadh_bhaba> CotRo|eR, http://www.tux.org/~rmorgan/als2000/linux_samba.html do a search for limit and I think it's you're 2nd or 3rd hit in the page (around the middle). I think it's what you wanted.
<_kuja_> Captain_Redbeard: No, it's not
<babavwoko> -got stuffs that u guys will luv
<_kuja_> Captain_Redbeard: The answer would involve debootstrapping, at which point you're doing all the work yourself anyway, and might as well reinstall to save yourself time
<babavwoko> beside what do you guys do
<Captain_Redbeard> _kuja_: Hmm i _must_ be.... :) Just replacing all the installed packages with 64-bit ones
<babavwoko> have been using micr prior to this time
<Captain_Redbeard> _kuja_: exactly! :) I'm well bored and it would probably take me some good 5 hours... a nice way of killing time imo
<_kuja_> Captain_Redbeard: so long as you're prepared to hit bumps and problems, by all means go ahead
<babavwoko> this thread is dead boring
<_kuja_> Captain_Redbeard: Some progs might have architecture specific configurations, some things in /var might be architecture specific, problems of that nature
<babavwoko> so liong
<_kuja_> babavwoko: what thread?
<Captain_Redbeard> _kuja_: true true...
<benkong2> could someone tell me why knetworkmanager does not keep my wireless key? Edgy fresh install it works fine but makes my enter my 128 bit WEP key each time
<BrianSteffens> ok i have a shared folder on my server (running xubuntu) and am trying to connect to it with my main machine (kubuntu).. i can see the files and read them but cannot modify that folder. when setting up samba shares on the server machine i unchecked read-only. any ideas?
<Captain_Redbeard> BrianSteffens: Does the samba user have access to the directory?
<BrianSteffens> captain_redbeard how do you set up samba users >_<!
<Captain_Redbeard> http://www.cerritoslug.org/tutorials/samba.html#Adding%20Samba%20Users%20For%20Win9x%20Clients
<BrianSteffens> captain_redbeard perfect, thank you ^.^
<Captain_Redbeard> BrianSteffens: no sweat mate :)
<nibi> Hi
<Captain_Redbeard> hello
<nibi> can anyone please help me fix partition problems?
<Captain_Redbeard> we can try ;)
<_kuja_> Captain_Redbeard: If you're still interested, the solution is something like this: create a folder such as /chroot, debootstrap the 64-bit system in /chroot, delete the original /bin /boot /sbin type of folders, move the ones from /chroot to /, set up networking and other similar things, and hope you didn't miss anything
<nibi> sweet :)
<Captain_Redbeard> just ask your question and if someone can help you... well then that special one will answer ;)
<php-freak> does kubuntu have a newgroup reader?
* murchadh_bhaba hopes that he can one day be special.
<Captain_Redbeard> _kuja_: Yea... I got the procedure working in my head already... I'm just trying to make up my mind if it's worth it or not :D
<BrianSteffens> Multiple desktops owns me!!! .. that is all
<Alter-Ego> php-freak akregator
<php-freak> is it already installed
<Captain_Redbeard> murchadh_bhaba: and join the special peoples club? ;)
<murchadh_bhaba> Captain_Redbeard, hehe
<nibi> i basically had two partitions on this other HDD (not the one with kubuntu) when i installed kubuntu. Both of them could be accessed in /media as sda1 & sda2
<php-freak> !akregator
<_kuja_> akregator is already installed, but it's an rss reader . ...
<ubotu> akregator: RSS feed aggregator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 669 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<php-freak> I see
<php-freak> !newsgroup
<nibi> now i formatted that hdd in windows and only have one partition
<ubotu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<php-freak> I need a newgroup reader
<_kuja_> apt-cache search newgroup
<Captain_Redbeard> nibi: uhm... So... under windows does it still show up as two partitions?
<hatta> pan
<hatta> pan is a great gui news client
<nibi> but kubuntu still lists sda1 and sda2 in /media but none of them access the new partition
* murchadh_bhaba poof, dissapears into his cpu....
<hatta> works just like it should
<murchadh_bhaba> ??)
<Captain_Redbeard> nibi: /etc/fstab
<hatta> reminds me of Agent back in the day
<nibi> captain_redbeard: windows sees it fine
<b0nn>  php-freak: knode
<CotRo|eR> murchadh_bhaba: tnx thats what i wanted
<nibi> kubuntu still sees two
<Captain_Redbeard> nibi: so does Linux i'd say... you just have to set up your /etc/fstab properly to mount the SDx properly
<BrianSteffens> nibi: look at it in cfdisk to see more details about those partitions?
<murchadh_bhaba> CotRo|eR, Your welcome!
<joecoder> I have a backup, but I'm pretty sure that ntfs-3g deleted my home folder in windows xp
<_kuja_> nibi, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<joecoder> the folder was c:\MyFiles, and I recently renamed it to c:\myfiles, all done in windows xp
<murchadh_bhaba> nibi, at a shell type mount
<nibi> bear with me but i don't know what /etc/fstab is
<joecoder> I booted into kubuntu then back to windows (no filesystem changes in linux), and I now have two empty MyFiles folders in explorer
<b0nn> Im trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy, I have got this error invoke-rc.d: initscript hplip, action "start" failed.
<_kuja_> !fstab | nibi
<ubotu> nibi: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<b0nn> dpkg: error processing hplip (--configure):
<b0nn>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<b0nn> Its because my kubuntu is unbootable
<php-freak> !knode
<ubotu> knode: KDE news reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1195 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<Captain_Redbeard> nibi: see? Alot of people wanna be your special someone!! ;D
<b0nn> is there a possible workaround?
<nibi> thats awesome! first time on this channel
<nibi> never got better support for windows
<nibi> lol
<Captain_Redbeard> nibi: That because Linux is a community driven project ;)
<_kuja_> as for the pastebin I referred to nibi ...
<_kuja_> !pastebin | nibi
<ubotu> nibi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm let's see if I can find that special one too... I'm actually having a bit of a problem myself... Or two actually... but anyway, it seems that nvclock can't identify my nvidia card nor can it read its settings and what it's clocked too... does anyone have any information regarding this?
<BrianSteffens> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<b0nn> php-freak: oh and there are curses/commandline usenet readers, like tin and slrn
* b0nn uses knode
* murchadh_bhaba weeps onto his ATI card.... he is not the one!
<Captain_Redbeard> actually nothing seems to be able to identify it which causes me a fair amount of problems
<_kuja_> Hmm, my nvclock went and disappeared, pity, I had it before I switched over to the 9631 driver ....
<nibi> kuja: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38168/
<BrianSteffens> captain_redbeard: this is what i got, and i have no idea what it means >_< http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38169/
<Captain_Redbeard> _kuja_: same goes for the KDE control center... Graphics card: nv   Driver: nvidia :p
<_kuja_> Captain_Redbeard: does nvidia-settings identify it?
<Captain_Redbeard> BrianSteffens: well do you have a user called "test" on the system?
<BrianSteffens> captain_redbeard nope, do i need to?
<Captain_Redbeard> BrianSteffens: Preferably ;)
<Captain_Redbeard> _kuja_: yeah
<BrianSteffens> captain_redbeard lol ok
<DarkWizdom> making k3b takes aaaageeeeesssss
<DarkWizdom> 10 mins already O.o
<_kuja_> Captain_Redbeard: I would hope that that would be all that mattered, but it sounds like not eh? Did Nvidia not right the nvclock thing?
<_kuja_> *write
<Captain_Redbeard> _kuja_: well actually the origin of the problem is that I want my card to send to my TV... which it of course doesn't want to... not in Linux nor Windows, or well I'm not really sure how to set it up in windows so nevermind... but I can't get it to work here either
<_kuja_> DarkWizdom: it went pretty quick for me ;)
<DarkWizdom> what processor you using? :)
<Captain_Redbeard> _kuja_: Hmm I don't think so no
<DarkWizdom> PIII 1200 here :P
<dave_> can somone please help me install some software tha ti downloaded
<_kuja_> DarkWizdom: Athlon 64 FX-60
<matthew__> dave_, hi,  what can I do for you?
<dave_> hey again
<DarkWizdom> heheh
<matthew__> dave_, did you get your sources.list sorted out?
<Captain_Redbeard> BrianSteffens: and then you've got to make sure that the user you are adding have permissions to write to the directory and you should probably add stuff regarding the user to the smb.conf file aswell
<dave_> ahh i downloaded flash adn i cant install it!
<matthew__> dave_, ok, what have you done so far?
<_kuja_> nibi: I see one ntfs partition in your /etc/fstab file
<_kuja_> is that what you wanted, or is something up?
<Captain_Redbeard> DarkWizdom: go compile wine instead and then complain ;)
<dave_> yep all good intelikey just gave me a complete source code
<BrianSteffens> captain_redbeard ok thanks
<murchadh_bhaba> nibi, Can you tell me what type those (sda1 and sda2) are? I'll try and fix up that /etc/fstab for you.
<simen> msn messenfer anyone ?
<simen> messenger
<DarkWizdom> Captain_Redbeard: :D
<matthew__> dave_, cool. So, what have you done so far in regards to flash?
<dave_> downloaded it and i cant work out how to start (or what to start it in)
<simen> @hotmail ?
<_kuja_> Captain_Redbeard: Go run konstruct and then complain ...
<nibi> murchadh_bhaba: there's only one, sda1 and its NTFS
<matthew__> dave_, have you copied/pasted the .so file into your plugins directory?
<Captain_Redbeard> _kuja_: hah! :D
<murchadh_bhaba> nibi, Sorry, right!
<dave_> ?????ahhh no !!
<matthew__> dave_, ok, chill out. It only sounds tough
<nibi> murchadh_bhaba: how would you find out the UUID for a partition
<simen> MSN MESSENGER ANYONE WHO KNOW ABOUT SKYBOXES SIMEN_99@HOTMAIL.COM PLZ !! :P
<matthew__> dave_, it would really help if you just answer yes/no...not all this "aaahhh" garbage.
<Captain_Redbeard> simen: hmm, please refer from caps
<matthew__> dave_, ok, open up konqueror
<simen> caps ?
<_kuja_> simen: shhhhhhh, be very quiet, I'm hunting n00bs
<dave_> sorry
<Captain_Redbeard> simen: and it's better to help you here since then other people might get helped too
<simen> lol ok
<simen> ok
<murchadh_bhaba> !UUID > nibi
<matthew__> dave_, ok, open up konqueror
<Captain_Redbeard> simen: CAPITAL letter :P
<simen> how do i get those cool skyboxes i see on youtube.com :P
<BluesKaj> i have a file that refuses to be trashed and i have no need for it ...how can i getrid of it ?
<simen> Sorry :P
<BrianSteffens> haha@kuja
<Captain_Redbeard> BluesKaj: rm filename ???
<simen> how do i get those cool skyboxes i see on youtube.com :P
<dave_> yep done that bit!
<BluesKaj> it's not included with the kubuntu install pkges
<simen> so i cant getit ?
<Captain_Redbeard> BluesKaj: uh?
<BrianSteffens> blueskaj try using rm in console?
<Captain_Redbeard> BluesKaj: open a terminal, type rm filename
<Captain_Redbeard> BluesKaj: if it still messes with you try rm -f filename
<matthew__> dave_, ok, now in the address bar in the top type in /
<murchadh_bhaba> nibi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38170/ use this one! Backup your old one sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<simen> plz
<ipfw> I'm having trouble with the KDE menu, when I tell it to add a new item it doesn't seem to save
<ipfw> anyone seen this ?
<BrianSteffens> blueskaj and if it STILL messes with you THROW YOUR COMPUTER OUT THE WINDOW MUHAHA
<simen> heha
<ipfw> thinking it might be a simple permission error
<simen> but skyboxes anyone ?
<Captain_Redbeard> simen: skyboxes?
<BluesKaj> comedians !
<simen> yup ?
<matthew__> !plugins > matthew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragonfly7> I am on a really old computer now, running XFCE. I want to install a more useful GUI, so do you guys think that KDE or GNOME is faster?
<Captain_Redbeard> simen: never heard anything about any skyboxes, do you mind explaining what it is?
<dave_> sorry mathew what am i surposed to be typing in the url bar?
<simen> ill give u a link so u can see
<DarkWizdom> !skybok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skybok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> cannot remove ...it's a direcrory
<DarkWizdom> !skybox
<Captain_Redbeard> dragonfly7: I would recommend fluxbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skybox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> kde and gnome are pretty even in termins of speed, dragonfly7
<DarkWizdom> ubotu doesn't know :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn't know :( - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> !skydome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skydome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarkWizdom> jajaj
<nibi> murchadh_bhaba: thanks! i'll give it a try
<dave_> ok i think i get it / to get to the directory
<BrianSteffens> ubotu doesn't know, now i must find a new religion :(
<dragonfly7> Captain_Redbeard: Isn't that even more primitive than XFCE?
<matthew__> !flash > matthew
<DarkWizdom> :D
<_kuja_> BrianSteffens: googlism?
<Captain_Redbeard> dragonfly7: I wouldn't say so no...
<BrianSteffens> _kuja_ good call!
<BluesKaj> ok, how does one remove a directory ?
<Captain_Redbeard> dragonfly7: it's very nifty indeed, and very customizable
<BrianSteffens> blueskaj rmdir
<Captain_Redbeard> BluesKaj: rm -r directoryname
<dragonfly7> Captain_Redbeard: To install it could I use "sudo apt-get install fluxbox-desktop"
<Captain_Redbeard> dragonfly7: Hmm I'm not sure about the packagename to be honest with you, but it seems likely :)
<MalfermitaKodo> ubotu apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<simen> Captain_redbeard : check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGNO2KM3GvA
<_kuja_> the package would be fluxbox, not fluxbox-desktop
<Captain_Redbeard> !life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragonfly7> _kuja_: Thanks.
<Captain_Redbeard> ./cry
<spitwise> anyone ppc users here?
<BrianSteffens> haha [14:15]  <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MalfermitaKodo> ubotu apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<simen> Captain check it ! :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGNO2KM3GvA
<simen> Captain check it ! :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGNO2KM3GvA
<Captain_Redbeard> simen: ah yes
<MalfermitaKodo> what was the command to make apt run after it crashed?
<Captain_Redbeard> simen: it's XGL... I wouldn't recommend you trying it out though, it is still in development and fairly tricky to get up and running
<matthew__> dave_, so sorry, but I've got to go...I'm at work right now.
<_kuja_> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<dave_> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> ok gone..thx BrianSteffens
<simen> shiit :P
<simen> do u know about any other cool things i can have on my dekstop then ? :P
<DarkWizdom> beryl?
<Captain_Redbeard> simen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xgl
<rich543> Hi, I have a .tar theme and was wondering how do I install it. (1 day new at this) Can't find a theme loader either
<MalfermitaKodo> ty, _kuja_ !
<_kuja_> yw
<dave_> would anyone else be able to help me with flash?
<Captain_Redbeard> Hrmz... upon booting the system... doesn't the BIOS screen usually show up on the telly if it's plugged in to the gfx card?
<simen> Captain_Redbeard: Do u know about any cool things for my desktop that is user friendly ? :P
<BrianSteffens> ok i know how to chown but how can i add permissions to a single user without changing the owner of that folder/file?
<Captain_Redbeard> superkaramba?
<simen> whats that ? ^^
<dragonfly7> simen: They are desktop widget things, like Yahoo's.
<simen> where do i download ?
<Captain_Redbeard> simen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuperKaramba
<Captain_Redbeard> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<_kuja_> simen: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<_kuja_> You can find superkaramba applets at kde-look.org
<simen> ok
<rich543> how do I install a theme thats in a .tar?
<_kuja_> open up kcontrol, go to appearance -> themes, should be able to install themes from there, rich543
<simen> where do i put the applets ?
<_kuja_> simen: wherever you want
<simen> k
<simen> thanx
<rich543> thanks kuja
<BluesKaj> I'm making a list of shell commands and I'd like the script for updating the thr kubuntu Distro like the one jende showed me for updating to Edgy from Dapper , ...or is there (K)ubuntu page that has the script ?
<_kuja_> whoa, spinning around a tranparent inside beryl-cube is insane
<BluesKaj> _kuja_, get a life ! :)
<_kuja_> BluesKaj: Are they expensive?
<snaker2002> hola alguien espaol?
<BluesKaj> depends ..if you have kids and a house and car etc ...it can be
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<snaker2002> gracias
<Realistic_Dragon> dont suppose anyone here owns a tech company in the US do they? :P
<matthew__> Realistic_Dragon, why do you ask?
<BrianSteffens> how can i specify a usergroup when using chmod ?
<DarkWizdom> it's aliiiiive! k3b works! better than expected! :)
<matthew__> BrianSteffens, you can you chown to specify a username
<Realistic_Dragon> got another job rejection because of ITAR matthew, need to get out of the defense industry :)
<matthew__> ITAR?
<matthew__> Realistic_Dragon, ITAR?
<BrianSteffens> matthew__ so chown, then chmod to set permission for one person, then do it again for another person?
<Realistic_Dragon> information transfer something or other, its restrictions on foreign nationals working on US defense projects :)
<matthew__> matthew, naw, chown is to change the owner of the file/dir...chmod sets the permissions for the file/dir
<matthew__> BrianSteffens,  naw, chown is to change the owner of the file/dir...chmod sets the permissions for the file/dir
<matthew__> BrianSteffens, for all users, I think
<matthew__> Realistic_Dragon, ah, that makes sense...
<BrianSteffens> matthew__ so there is no way to set permissions different for different users?
<CotRo|eR> How do you check whick ports you have opened with iptables or whatever it is???
<matthew__> BrianSteffens, you can make the user part of a usergroup, and make the usergroup have certain permissions...
<Realistic_Dragon> CotRo|eR: iptables -L
<matthew__> CotRo|eR, calm down
<Realistic_Dragon> CotRo|eR: might be easier to scan your comp from another machine though with nmap
<BrianSteffens> matthew__ yeah that's what i'm asking, how do i specify a usergroup in the chmod command?
<CotRo|eR> tnx :)
<matthew__> BrianSteffens, not sure...lol, sorry!
<BrianSteffens> matthew__ ok thanks anyway
<CotRo|eR> Realistic_Dragon: hmm tried that, it only shows chain input, output, etc,
<Realistic_Dragon> thats all you get really, you have to infer the rest... or test it
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, Are you looking for chgrp?
<_kuja_> !permission | BrainSteffens
<ubotu> BrainSteffens: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Realistic_Dragon> or use something like firestarter which gives more information
<_kuja_> I think guarddog is the kde equivalent, but I've never bothered ...
<jimbo> I just hit a huge snag.  I have 3000+ files I copied from a windows server to my linux laptop, but I need the files in lowercase, as they're all uppercase.  Is tehre a batch renaming tool available to autorename all these?
<Realistic_Dragon> jimbo: you can probably do it with a shell script :)
<Realistic_Dragon> http://openchemist.net/linux/howto.php?id=com007
<Realistic_Dragon> if you have no backup use that at your own risk
<Realistic_Dragon> :P
<BrianSteffens> muchadh_bhaba oo maybe i'll google it
<_kuja_> jimbo: krename
<matthew__> _kuja_, why have a guard dog protecting a castle? lol, you know?
<BrianSteffens> _kuja_ yea man spring for the jaguar
<statesidela> Can anyone tell me howto get into #ubuntu-xgl i am new to irc
<_kuja_> matthew__: maybe it's a three headed guard dog that breaths fire?
<statesidela> Please3
<jimbo> thanks guys
<_kuja_> Stalwart: /j #ubuntu-xgl
<_kuja_> oops
<_kuja_> statesidela:
<_kuja_> meant....... darn
<_kuja_> I guess my new toy the tab feature that is isn't case sensitive .... it should be
<statesidela> ? you can help me kuja
<_kuja_> possibly
<ipfw> so, on one else has had issues writing to the KDE menu ?
* Stalwart slaps _kuja_ with an email adress.
<Stalwart> =P
<statesidela> how can i get into #ubuntu-xgl kuja?
* _kuja_ gasps
<BrianSteffens> statesidela /join #ubuntu-xgl?
<dave_> is anyone able to help me installing flash?
<statesidela> thatnk you Brian
<Stalwart> statesidela: use good irc client, konversation is fine for kde
<Realistic_Dragon> _kuja_: I know a sysadmin who used to have RM linked as RenaMe on his multiuser machine just to upset people who didnt understand CaSeSeNsItIvE ;)
<_kuja_> hahahaha
<statesidela> i am using kconvo
<rich543> when I try sudo apt-get install SuperKaramba it says 'couldn't find package'
<fdoving> rich543: try all lowercase letters.
<Stalwart> Realistic_Dragon: http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/mundane-name
<_kuja_> Realistic_Dragon: That's just brilliant .... I'd love to do something like that ... but I'm the only user of this machine :(
<rich543> all lower case, still the same
<_kuja_> rich543: funny, we were just talking about case sensitivity
<Realistic_Dragon> slightly evil :P
<bLaZeD> anyone know of a good newsgroup client.....so i can veiw and dl off binary newsgroups?
<Stalwart> :D
<Realistic_Dragon> bLaZeD: I use knode (in kontact) but not for binaries
<Realistic_Dragon> lol Stalwart
<bLaZeD> Realistic_Dragon, is it capable of doing binarys?
<_kuja_> knode?
<statesidela> man no one is in #ubuntu-xgl how can i find more help with some beryl troubles?
<Realistic_Dragon> actually havent checked sorry bLaZeD i assume so, itll be installed any way so you can try it out :)
<bLaZeD> !knode
<ubotu> knode: KDE news reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1195 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<_kuja_> try #beryl
<Realistic_Dragon> otherwise try adept for 'news'
<statesidela> ty
<rich543> not sure what I can do otherwise, tried lowercase to
<Realistic_Dragon> !kontact
<ubotu> kontact: KDE pim application. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1574 kB, installed size 3400 kB
<Realistic_Dragon> oh, thought it was a default install :)
<bLaZeD> Realistic_Dragon, ahh k im actualy asking for a freind...maby i can find a free good newsgroup with some sorta binary
<bLaZeD> but thanks guys :-)
<ironfroggy_LT> how do i give a negated option to find?
<_kuja_> rich543: superkaramba is in universe, I think
<ironfroggy_LT> for example, im trying to filter out all files that have _darcs in the path
<_kuja_> !universe | rich543
<ubotu> rich543: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dennister> hey bLaZeD, _kuja_ :) anyone know how to insert url links in a wiki page real quick? brand new to this :)
<Realistic_Dragon> bLaZeD: there are 167 different newsreaders available in the kubuntu repos ;)
<BrianSteffens> ok i still don't have write access to my shared folder on server.. i've set up an smb user on the server, added it to group filestorage, chown the shared folder to usergroup filestorage, and chmod to +rwx
<_kuja_> 167 ..... jeeze
<_kuja_> overkill much?
<Realistic_Dragon> !aub
<ubotu> aub: Assembles binary files from USENET. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 196 kB
<bLaZeD> Realistic_Dragon, hehe my freind is a noob and doesnt even know what distro he is using lol...so im kinda flying blnd here
<bLaZeD> :)
<Realistic_Dragon> !klibido
<ubotu> klibido: usenet binary grabber for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 411 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<Realistic_Dragon> try that on
<Realistic_Dragon> e
<bLaZeD> ahh hthanks!
<hudsy> hii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_kuja_> hello again
<Realistic_Dragon> lol _kuja_ it seems that half of those are emacs modes :D
<BrianSteffens> hudsy seems awfully happy lol
* _kuja_ backs away muttering something about vi
<hudsy> i have a question.... how to erase a folder with the console??
<Stalwart> hudsy: rm -rf
<hudsy> ok
<_kuja_> or rmdir
<hudsy> thanks
<Realistic_Dragon> wait!
<Realistic_Dragon> thats a nasty comand
<hudsy> ...
<Stalwart> rm -rf /
<Stalwart> =P
<Realistic_Dragon> check it before you hit enter
<_kuja_> evil
<hudsy> a've done rm
<Realistic_Dragon> as it deleted with *no* confirmation
<hudsy> but it says tat its a dyrectory
<_kuja_> Don't do the rm -rf / .... ever
<Realistic_Dragon> -rf forces it to ignore that
<hudsy> ok
<Realistic_Dragon> -r = recursive (into directories)
<Realistic_Dragon> and -f is force
<dennister> no one edits wiki pages here? i gotta be wrong in that...
<_kuja_> rm -r = delete a folder and everything in it, -f forces it to do it with  no questions asked
<Realistic_Dragon> its fine to use just be aware of what you are asking it to delete :)
<_kuja_> dennister: I've edited one once, but that was weeks ago, and it was only once
<Realistic_Dragon> you can use pwd to double check where you are
<hudsy> you are the best!!
<murchadh_bhaba> dennister, [[whateverlink] ] ?
<dennister> ok...i've been avoiding it too :)
<soulrider> hi everyone
<_kuja_> hi soulrider
<BrianSteffens> why is sudo chown brian:brian /media/storage -R doing nothing?
<dennister> murchadh_bhaba: so I type the word that will show, then http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=url?
<dennister> oh shoot...meant <word showing> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=whateverurl?
<dennister> lol...
<Pana> lol
<murchadh_bhaba> dennister, [[Thiswillshow|http://link.link.link] ] 
<dennister> ahhh...thank you! :)
<Pana> hey guys
<Pana> why do both windows and linux hate me
<Pana> :(
<dennister> not as much as they hate me, heheheh
<BrianSteffens> pana windows hates everyone
<shaggs> windows hates me
<_kuja_> without discrimination
<Pana> true
<Pana> so
<dennister> that's because we're all pirates :)
<Pana> I am an linuckz noob
<shaggs> and i hate windows
<_kuja_> Arrr
<BrianSteffens> pana and linux needs you to romance it a lot before it will like you
<shaggs> but it is still necesarry
<Pana> I  have had it installed for a while but am only using it now because windows kicked me in the balls
<dbglt> hrmm, for what reason are packages 'kept back'? I'm using fiery, and packages like openoffice are kept back when I upgrade. IS there a way to find out why?
<Pana> dso
<BrianSteffens> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pana> how do i install all the multimedia packages
<Pana> erm
<Pana> like mp3 wmv playback and such
<Pana> -_-
<_kuja_> Pana: piece of cake
<Pana> yea
<_kuja_> !multimedia | Pana
<ubotu> Pana: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Pana> piece of coding cake
<BrianSteffens> can someone help me figure out what i'm doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38171/
<_kuja_> !mp3 | Pana
<ubotu> Pana: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pana> OH GOD
<Pana> k
<Pana> if linux rapes me
<Pana> I blame you
<_kuja_> You do that.
<Schuenemann> LjL: hey, you told me to ask you for the boot fix :-] 
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, Try sudo chown -R brian /media/storage
<LjL> Schuenemann: right, sure. one moment, i'll grep the logs
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba same thing T_T
<Schuenemann> thanks
<hudsy> and an other..(excuse me...i do 100000 because i am noob) how to move a file or directory from a folder to an other??
<BrianSteffens> murcadh_bhaba hm, just tried sudo mkdir hi and it returned no error but didn't create the directory either
<BrianSteffens> hudsy: mv
<hudsy> and select the directory??
<BrianSteffens> hudsy oh, in konqueror?
<hudsy> but it says i havnt permision
<Schuenemann> type kdesu konqueror
<Schuenemann> then try to move again
<LjL> Schuenemann: sudo dosfsck -ar /dev/whatever-the-right-partition-is (the FAT one)
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, Can you cd to root, and run the commands with full paths, just to be sure. First off let's check current permissions, ls -als /media
<fenerbahche> i have difficulties to understand display event, we have x,kdm,kde etc....anybody help me to understand relation it...
<Schuenemann> LjL: the partition that has the boot?
<LjL> Schuenemann: when it asks, tell it to replace the backup with the original, *unless* it gives you some strange messages, in which case hold
<hudsy> failed to open device
<Schuenemann> I mean grub installed
<hudsy> failed to open device
<LjL> Schuenemann: no, just the partition that has a FAT filesystem on it
<Schuenemann> the FAT is in another HD
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba: storage comes up as 4 drwxr-xr-x 4 root filestorage
<Schuenemann> which isn't the master
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, Is this a partition on a drive?
<Pana> how do i enable multiverse with adept
<Pana> it doesnt say in the guide
<hudsy> i'm trying to install java but i m desesperated
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba: yes, /dev/hda1 is mounted to /media/storage
<hudsy> !!
<Schuenemann> LjL: you said copy original to backup?
<hudsy> !!
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, And /ev/hda1 is a type ?
<fenerbahche> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba a type? i don't understand
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, ntfs, fat32, ext3
<VSpike> I'm a long time Outlook user, and I have a lot of contacts, mail and tasks stored in Outlook.  I also have a Pocket PC (Windows) that I need to sync with my PIM. At the moment I am running VMWare w/ WinXP just to use Outlook.  Have I got any chance of migrating?
<LjL> Schuenemann: "overwrite the backup with the original", i think it goes
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba: ext3
<LjL> i.e., yes, copy original to backup
<Schuenemann> sorry, bad english
<Pana> ok
<Pana> how do i get synaptic instead of adept onto Kubuntu
<glglglfkfksaj> Pana, "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<Pana> alright
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, What options are in /etc/fstab for it?
<Schuenemann> it's done, thank you
<VSpike> I was thinking about Crossover Office, but I don't think I will be able to sync with the PPC then
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba: defaults, errors=remount-ro
<nontitle> Vspike, there should be a program that syncs with the pocketPC
<Pana> unable to  get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock open
<nontitle> Vspike, just use synaptic or adept and search pocketpc or ppc
<VSpike> nontitle: probably not from Outlook running on WINE though
<nontitle> ...oh.
<VSpike> nontitle: there are some which sync with kmail and/or evolution I think#
<nontitle> yeah, thats what i mean
<VSpike> nontitle: I have installed them to experiment, although none of them seem to want to work right away without some fiddling
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, You could try adding umask=000, after defaults. umount the drive, mount the drive, try again.
<nontitle> kind of like using gtkpod instead of iTunes
<VSpike> nontitle: I'm not sure how easily I can migrate the data to kmail or evolution though
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba: so defaults,umask=000,errors=remount-ro?
<nontitle> i'm not sure either
<VSpike> I think I can do mail and contacts by going via Thunderbird for windows, which uses an mbox format
<nontitle> Pana, you're sure apt isn't running?
<hudsy> restart X
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, Yes, then save it, sudo umount /dev/hda1, sudo mount /dev/hda1, try and create a file or directory.
<hudsy> pana: restart X ( ctrl+alt+backspace)
<yelonek> !spore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ipfw> what file(s) does kde store its K menu settings in ?
<Schuenemann> !k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba after adding umask=000 the drive appears not to be mounted when i restarted
#kubuntu 2006-12-21
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, At a shell type mount to see what is mounted. If it isn't listed, sudo mount -t ext3 -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/storage
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba in errors=remount-ro <- does the 'ro' mean read-only
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, Only on boot up if it finds errors.
<hudsy> to give permisions the comand is chmod and what more to give all permisions?
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba: sudo mount -t ext3 -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/storage gave me wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, etc etc
<hudsy> to give all permisions to a file/directory the comand is chmod and what more?
<BrianSteffens> hudsy: sudo chmod username:username /directory -R
<BrianSteffens> er lol
<BrianSteffens> hudsy: sudo chmod +rwx /directory -R
<hudsy> the second?
<BrianSteffens> hudsy yea i was thinking chown the first time
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, Can you bare with me, sudo mkdir /media/tmp if it doesn't already exist, then try the above mount command, but mounting it here instead.
* murchadh_bhaba isn't being very clear at this stage....
<hudsy> ok
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba mounting attempt on /media/tmp failed as well, same result
<hudsy> now it says "segmentation fault"
<hudsy> whats this??
<BrianSteffens> hudsy: that's what happens when a program accesses ram wrong
<hudsy> well, can i do something then??
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, Simplify it just to see. sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/tmp
<hudsy> because installing java is giving me CRAZZZZZZYYYYY
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba without -o umask=000 itworks
<hudsy> if it says segmentation fault, can i do something?????
<BrianSteffens> hudsy what command gave you segfault?
<hudsy> im trying to install libunixprintplugin.so
<hudsy> im trying to install java
<BrianSteffens> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<BrianSteffens> hudsy: try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre?
<hudsy> i dont know how to say in english what the console is saying....
<hudsy> but it says it cant be installed becaus he hasnt candidate of instalation
<BrianSteffens> hudsy what version of kubuntu are you using? edgy?
<hudsy> yes
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, sudo mount -t ext3 -o nouser /dev/hda1 /media/tmp
<ubuntu> hello
<BrianSteffens> hudsy that's weird O_O i'm using it too and that went straight on for me
<hudsy> mmm....
<b0nn> I have a package thats not installing properly, how do I tell apt to skip over it unless its needed for a dependency?
<hudsy> it can be a repo??
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba mounted successfully
<hudsy> it can be a repo??
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, First off let's check current permissions, ls -als /media
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba, drwxr-xr-x root filestorage /media/tmp
<b0nn> hmm fun, I cannot install hplip, nor can I remove it
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, Sorry, let's check current permissions, ls -als /media/tmp
<murchadh_bhaba> b0nn, I had problems, and downloaded it off the HP site. Solved it for me!
<b0nn> murchadh_bhaba: Im not sure I even want it, its there as part of a borked upgrade
<BrianSteffens> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soulrider> hudsy: its a repo
<soulrider> thats why you cant install it
<soulrider> you need to enable miltiverse i believe
<hudsy> but i have them endabled...i think
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38173/
<hudsy> yes, i have them endabled...
<hudsy> whattt can I dOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!??????????????????
<soulrider> hudsy: i had the same problem and that was hte problem
<soulrider> make sure you have them
<hudsy> well i will paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<hudsy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38175/
<fenerbahche> are X server and kde brother ?
<hudsy> do you see the problem??
<hudsy> you say it to me??
<hudsy> eeeo
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba, any ideas?
<b0nn> ok I cheated, I edited the init script /etc/init.d/hplip, and in the switch/case the case for 'stop' I commented out do_stop, so its never run
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, Sorry man, popped out. Give me a min to recap.
<b0nn> That meant no error was returned, which meant dpkg could remove the package
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba, ok :o) thank you so much for helping me by the way
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, No prob.
<mads> hi
<mads> how come bittorrent is so mad slow in kubuntu?
<joost> is the mount smbfs fstab noauto <-> rc.local (fix) bug going to be resolved ...ever?
<mads> hi
<joost> gnome people know what i mean i guess
<mads> how come bittorrent is so mad slow in kubuntu?
<mads> in azureus in win xp i was getting prime speed 700kb/s both up and down
<joost> @mads, depends on your connection / peers
<mads> now, on the same torrents, in azureus for linux
<mads> im getting below 2 kb/s COMBINED. o_O
<joost> give the torrent some time to built up
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, sudo mount -t ext3 -o uid=1000,gid=50 /dev/hda1 /media/tmp
<mads> joost, k
<joost> this question isnt ubuntu related anyway
<joost> but i know it works just fine
<joost> (o;
<yelonek> !elo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarkWizdom> what is .Trash-0 hidden folder for?
* genii sips a coffee
<Omnifrog> whats the best way to install firefox 2 so it is available to all users in dapper?
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba, hey i was playing with permissions, had it mounted using no -o options.. and now i'm able to change owners and permissions
<fenerbahche> !berlin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berlin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fenerbahche> !berril
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berril - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, Cool check how it is mounted in /etc/mtab, just so as you know what works; then it'll be easy to fix /etc/fstab if it isn't working on reboot. ??)
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, Or just type mount
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba, wow mtab?
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba,  mtab is SO useful to me lol
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, You're easy to help.
<BrianSteffens> murchadh_bhaba haha why do you say that
<Skeez187> Is it possible for me to emulate my existing XP partition under Kubuntu? (via VMware or something similar)
<_kuja_> Skeez187: I don't think so
<flaccid> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<flaccid> however wmware is not free
<_kuja_> vmware does a seperate install within a virtual image
<Skeez187> Oh man
<flaccid> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<_kuja_> It's not Free, but it's free, if you get my drift
<Skeez187> I already have an XP installeed on another partition, the problem is I have no more space under Linux
<Skeez187> lol I get it
<flaccid> you can vmware play an existing xp partition
<Skeez187> Awesome
<matthew__> _kuja_, you mean *gasp* _steal_ it?
<Skeez187> I'll never have to boot windows again then
<flaccid> use qemu instead
* _kuja_ would rather use vmware because qemu takes more effort to setup and use, and it's supposedly slower
<_kuja_> matthew__: hahaha, of course not
<fenerbahche> do most of linux distro's use X windowing sytem ??
<matthew__> fenerbahche, yes
<matthew__> fenerbahche, well, they use an xserver...
<_kuja_> matthew__: I'm sure you already know what I meant, but just in case, it's not free, but it doesn't cost money
<matthew__> _kuja_, oh, I thought you meant d/l it and crack it...lol
* _kuja_ blows out super mario rpg and puts it in
<Skeez187> lol
<KingArthur10> quick question from a long time Gnomer looking for the switch.  Where do I add beryl-manager to automatically start?  Under gnome, I use sessions, but that doesn't exist here in kde that I saw.  Thanks in advance
<_kuja_> KingArthur10: I think I have the page detailing that bookmarked, let me check
<dexter_> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX#Configuring_Beryl
<KingArthur10> thankee.  It's not that big of a pain to just alt-f2 and start beryl manager, but it would be nice to have it automatically.
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, You follow instructions and report back. Hehe...
* murchadh_bhaba has to bolt. Night all.....
<BrianSteffens> thanks for all your help man!! :)
<_kuja_> or not :( sorry
<murchadh_bhaba> BrianSteffens, ??) gn
<_kuja_> let me check what it took though
<sorush20> hi..
<sorush20> my files (pdf) are being redownloaded every time I try to do something with them, like save them as or when pressing back and forward..
<KingArthur10> thankyou dexter :-) .  That worked great.
<_kuja_> KingArthur10: First off, you need a /usr/share/xsessions/beryl.desktop file that looks like (will pastebin in a moment)
<sorush20> is there any way that konqueror could access these files from cache.
<_kuja_> KingArthur, you also need this script, /usr/bin/startberyl.sh, chmod +x'd to make it work, will pastebin it in a sec too
<KingArthur10> @kuja : I don't have a beryl session file.  I just have XGL startup at the beginning
<KingArthur10> it's slower, but it doesn't crash on me as much
<KingArthur10> I just needed to add ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager to get the auto-start
<KingArthur10> and everything works great now.  Thanks anyway :-)
<_kuja_> KingArthur10: well, it's not hard to add
<sorush20> I can't save opened pdf files while they are being viewed with kpdf in konqeror..
<sorush20> the are opened in a frame and the save as option is unable to relize that I want to save the pdf file rather than the html fram..
<sorush20> fram
<sorush20> frame
<_kuja_> KingArthur10: but whatever works for you
<KingArthur10> thanks again :-)
<BrianSteffens> i have a usergroup called filestorage and two users (brian and media) that are both part of that usergroup. how can i make it so that when 'brian' creates a file or directory, 'media' can delete or modify it?
<_kuja_> BrianSteffens: set the group permission +x (chmod g+x filedir -R)
<_kuja_> I meant
<_kuja_> w, not x
<_kuja_> cursed dyslexic fingers ... I think one thing and they type something else
<BrianSteffens> i have that problem as well ;p
<_kuja_> gah, looks like this games memory's battery is failing ... all of my files were erased
<BrianSteffens> _kuja_ : chmod: invalid mode: 'filestorage+w'
<_kuja_> erm
<_kuja_> eh?
<_kuja_> nonono
<_kuja_> chmod -R g+w <foldername>. That's it, the only thing to be changed is foldername, you don't specify the group, seeing as that was already set with chown
<_kuja_> (or chgrp)
<BrianSteffens> ohh ok
<BrianSteffens> _kuja_ excellent, it worked, thank you :D
<_kuja_> no problem BrianSteffens :)
<b0nn> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<b0nn> Ok this upgrade is beginning to get on my nerves
<b0nn> I have completed the steps per the wiki, and I *still* have an unbootable system
<matthew__> b0nn, did you do  apt-get dist-upgrade?
<b0nn> yes
<matthew__> b0nn, you would be better doing a vanilla install...my dist-upgrade died as well...
<GameCat> does anyone have any idea why CD ripping would go faster for one user than another?
<b0nn> fun
<matthew__> b0nn, I would boot from a liveCD (Damnsmalllinux.org), recover any data, then wipe and reinstall
<b0nn> not what I want to hear
<matthew__> b0nn, be sure to make your /home on a different partition...that way if you have to do this again, all your data stays intact.
<b0nn> yes, I was about to say, /home is on a different partition (actually its on a different disk)
<b0nn> The problem is the settings for the applications
<b0nn> example: where does Thunderbird keep passwords?
<b0nn> ditto for gaim
<_kuja_> for gaim, try ~/.gaim, it might save them in one of the files in there
<Omnifrog> whats the best way to install firefox 2 so it is available to all users in dapper?
<unix_infidel> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<unix_infidel> Omnifrog: all the user settings are stored in the respective users' home dir.
<b0nn> There is a 'fix' for my issue (someone had similar problems on debian) at http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2006/08/msg00057.html
<unix_infidel> as long as they have access to the binary in $PATH then you should be kosher.
<Omnifrog> yumm, thanks!
<b0nn> The problem there is, 1) the fix is incomplete 2) The root= parameter has been changed and 3) My partition map was borked by a windows install about 18 months ago
<b0nn> s/18/8
<ricanelite> What's up everybody is there a program so I could check my harddrive to see if it is failing reason being is because I tried to install Apple OS X  and it I cannot do anything as in installing the OS because it says there is a error on the Harddrive but now I have been running Ubuntu Linux Edgy for months now and my harddrive has not made any errors or i have not have any problems
<unix_infidel> ricanelite: you are on a PPC or Apple supported x86 hardware?
<ricanelite> Well I have a Mac Mini G4 processor and a 512mb and 30 gig harddrive
<Schuenemann> Omnifrog: I installed using this tutorial http://manetho.wordpress.com/2006/10/25/instalando-o-firefox-20-final-no-dapper/
<ricanelite> so I guess that will be a PPC?
<unix_infidel> yes, that is ppc.
<ricanelite> okay cool
<unix_infidel> ricanelite: please do not PM users without their permission.
<ricanelite> sorry
<unix_infidel> np :)
<ricanelite> so what you think i could do
<unix_infidel> badblocks and smart would be your best diagnostic tools.
<ricanelite> okay, where can I get that at? I'm new to Linux so I'm learning
<ricanelite> everyday I read some tutors and FAQs so i could learn Unix and Linux world
<Schuenemann> How can I remove a directory that is not empty?
<Schuenemann> using shell
<chupie> i'm trying to find a way to manually turn my cpu fan on ( on a laptop ), i've been searching google for a few days now.. but the only thing i found.. echo "force_on:1" > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state   gives me, permission denied..
<Jucato> Schuenemann: rm -rf <directory>
<TheDebugger> Schuenemann: rm -rf
<Jucato> Schuenemann: deletes everything in the directory, including the directory itself
<Schuenemann> why the -f?
<unix_infidel> Schuenemann: its a force flag.
<Schuenemann> it says ignore non-existing files... so what?
<Jucato> it also says "never prompt"
<unix_infidel> i should have said $ rm -rf <directory> :P
<chupie> or, another question.. how can i edit my trip_points file?
<Schuenemann> without f it will prompt for every file?
<Jucato> unix_infidel: you're baaaad :P
<ricanelite> how do i run badblocks?
<unix_infidel> Jucato: what's so bad about that.
<unix_infidel> just make sure he runs as non admin user.
<Jucato> Schuenemann: not every file, but some files probably... not really sure as I've never used it without -f
<Jucato> unix_infidel: it was a ":P" statement...
<Schuenemann> prompted for read-only files
<Jucato> Schuenemann: btw, %*BNEVER* (as if I can't emphasize it enough...) do "sudo rm -rf /" no matter who tells you
<Jucato> Schuenemann: btw, *NEVER* (as if I can't emphasize it enough...) do "sudo rm -rf /" no matter who tells you
<Schuenemann> that was weird, I says "NO" to some files, but the directory is gone anyway
<Schuenemann> nevermind, it's a hidden one :p
<Schuenemann> Jucato: ok, won't do it
<Deviant> Could someone help me with a wireless issue?
<unix_infidel> !ask | Deviant
<ubotu> Deviant: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matthew__> !someone | Deviant
<ubotu> Deviant: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<matthew__> lol
<Deviant> My wireless pci card is showing up on Dapper and when i go into Wireless Assistant it scans and finds my router but when I try to connect it tries then says it has a connection failure.
<matthew__> Deviant, make sure that the ip address is the same between your Network settings and Wlassistant settings
<Deviant> Doesn't automatic DHCP work?
<bulwynkl> how do I mount an old file system (LVM - presumably lvm2) so I can get the files off of it? I don't seem to ba able to find a clear answer anywhere. the LVM howto did not seemt o cover it (or I'm just missing it)
<Skeez187> Alright I give up
<Skeez187> Someone please tell me how to install vmware
<unix_infidel> Deviant: 1) Determine the model, make, and chipset of your wireless card 2) pastebin any errors about your card from dmesg  3) look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unix_infidel> after all of that is done, try and connecting your wireless card using the linux backend, eg using Konsole to issue commands like iwlist [interface]  scan, iwconfig [interface]  essid [your_AP's_essid] , dhclient [interface] 
<unix_infidel> making sure to either prefix then with sudo or become root.
<Jucato> does anyone know how I can make KDE treat/use my right Alt key the same way it treats/uses my left Alt key?
<b0nn> Skeez187: I put the following search string in google "install vmware ubuntu" and got this back as the first hit http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server.  I used that page when I installed vmware on my pc
<unix_infidel> b0nn: sounds about right.
<unix_infidel> #vmware will be of better help to you.
<Jucato> btw, trying to install vmware player or server? vmware player is available in the repositories (do no install using Adept)
<unix_infidel> vmware server is far superior ro the player :P
<unix_infidel> to*
<deus> hello
<deus> Do any of you know if there is a trick to booting a computer off of a DVD, like with a liveDVD?
<chupie> w00t! i got my cpu fan to turn on
<Schuenemann> Jucato: maybe this can help you, I used it to make Win key a non-modifier one: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2552768
* chupie jumps around
<Jucato> Schuenemann: thanks. I'll take a peek :)
<yamathan> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yamathan> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yamathan> Ah.
<yamathan> !recordingaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordingaudio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> !audacity | yamathan
<yamathan> Okay, failing that ... Does anyone know how to mount a microphone from an nVidia nForce4 motherboard?
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<b0nn> Does anyone understand the 'new' 'code' in grub?
<yamathan> Thanks, matthew.
<b0nn> I have this root=UUID=a84207ce-182f-44f2-9f10-87e3a6669b0d ro quiet splash where root= used to be
<chupie> ok, i have  a question... why wouldn't a sudo echo command work, but when i used sudo nano -w
<chupie> it worked
<yamathan> But, uh, I need to install this mike, right?
<chupie> in the end result that is
<b0nn> I'm fairly sure its the reason my systems isnt booting
<ziperon>   ?
<Schuenemann> !ru | ziperon
<ziperon> )
<ubotu> ziperon:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
* yamathan wishes he had Bluetooth support on his desktop ... >: E
<yamathan> Which is to say I wish I had a Bluetooth dongle.
<Schuenemann> don't tell me about dongles, I can't make my infrared work
<Jucato> my usb bluetooth dongle works fine...
<yamathan> Huh.
<Jucato> too bad my sister's IR dongle is broken so I can't test...
* yamathan doesn't have a dongle.
<Schuenemann> I wish you had one to teach me
* yamathan would use his Bluetooth microphone then.  >: E
<Schuenemann> yamathan: ebay has cheap dongles
<Jucato> I wish I had one to learn :)
<Jucato> I bought mine for around US$ 7.00
<yamathan> Ah, but all I have is this microphone for a tape deck.
* yamathan doesn't have the time to go out and buy another mic, let alone a nice USB one.  >: E
<Schuenemann> I paid around that too
<_kuja_> Schuenemann, the last thing I looked at that talked about infrared and dongles was in a howto thread on the ubuntuforums ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288229
<Jucato> now all I have to do is to figure out how to sync korganizer with my phone's PIM... :(
<yamathan> Are all of the PLF mirrors screwed up because the new mods changed servers or something?
* yamathan wonders if he just invoked one of The Rules, but his sources.list is broken because of that all of a sudden.
<Schuenemann> but that doesn't say anything about infrared
<Jucato> yamathan: have you installed anything from PLF? if not, you can just disable them if they're giving you troubles
<yamathan> Ah, only one thing.
<_kuja_> LIRC = linux infrared something something
* yamathan thinks he'll do that.
<Schuenemann> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<_kuja_> !lirc
<Schuenemann> ahh, thanks
<Schuenemann> I will try that later
<deus> Im having trouble getting kubuntu to boot from either a DVD or a CD on my computer
<Jucato> yamathan: what's that one thing? if it's w32codecs...
<yamathan> Nah.
<_kuja_> I used superm1's howto for it, worked wonders for my remote :)
<fnord5> kiso: cannot connect to X server :0.0 kiso: ERROR: Communication problem with kiso probably crashed.
<yamathan> I had to play a DVD for a visiting cousin, and naturally it was protected.
<fnord5> i keep getting this from trying to run kiso
<Jucato> yamathan: did you check the wikis for playing dvd's?
<Jucato> anyway... /me goes to do laundry...
<yamathan> Yep.
<fnord5> i keep getting this error when im trying to run kiso,any help
<yamathan> I barely play DVD's on my computer.  It's quite sad, really.  :P
<Jucato> heh ditto :)
<Schuenemann> what do I need to install to play wma and midi?
<avalon> How do I get a touchscreen working with Xorg?
<Jucato> for wma, you need w32codecs... midi is a bit more complicated...
<yamathan> That would be w32 codecs, which I'm uncertain if I can mention.
<fnord5> deus:  is our bios setup  to boot from a cd/dvd?
<deus> yeah, at least thats what Ive been told
<Jucato> yamathan: it's ok. let the bot do the talking :P
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Schuenemann> I suppose that means a lot complicated
<deus> fnord5, I can boot off of cds fine
<Jucato> Schuenemann: for midi? yes. w32codecs is easy. just download, right-click, and install
<deus> fnord5, this is the first time I tried a dvd, but its supposed to be able to do that
<Jucato> bbl
<fnord5> what happens when you try the kubutu disc?
<Schuenemann> so it's not from apt-get (wma) ?
<Skeez187> So do I install VMware server and player?
<fnord5> is it a seperate drivew then youv used before?
<chupie> ok, if force_on:1 turns on my cpu fan.. how can i turn it off?
<deus> fnord5, well, the cd starts to boot up (it says kubuntu and everything) and halfway through it hangs
<deus> fnord5, when I do the dvd, it makes grinding noises and then goes to my hard drive and boots grub.
<fnord5> ive have a simmaler problem with mine,my dvd ran he live and installed fine but now it wont run it again
<fnord5> whats grub say?
<fnord5> you men the grub command prompt?
<deus> oh, its just my regular boot loader.  It asks if I want to boot linux (mepis) or windows
<fnord5> deus: GRUB>
<fnord5> that?
<deus> fnord5, no
<fnord5> or something like it?or the grub menu?
<deus> fnord5, yeah, its a menu
<Schuenemann> !dkpg
<fnord5> you dont have the option to start a kernal?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dkpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deus> fnord5, ?
<fnord5> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Schuenemann> !dpkg
<deus> fnord5, I dont know
<fnord5> is there anything on the menu?
<deus> fnord5, well, my computer is a dual boot, and the menu options are "Mepis at sda3" "windows at sda2" and memtest
<fnord5> i keep getting this error when im trying to run kiso,any help?
<fnord5> kiso: cannot connect to X server :0.0kiso: ERROR: Communication problem with kiso, it probably crashed.
<Schuenemann> !sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fnord5> i dont know what to say
<fnord5> have you tried google for compatibilty issues with your pc and kub?
<deus> how do I do that?
<fnord5> well if you have a non-custom built computer it should have a make/model try searching that + kubuntu
<fnord5> then iff theres to many options that show up add words like problems
<fnord5> or whatever
<deus> okay
<fnord5> hows mepis?
<fnord5> work
<Deviant> okay, Is there anywhere I can download the linux header files for Kubuntu.. I can't on my comp no internet connection.
<yamathan> Argh!
<yamathan> Why can't I get microphone support?!  D:
<deus> fnord5, well, Im giving it up because apparently It has an out-of-date version of x and therefore it is impossible to install any software on it.  kinda useless
<deus> or, at least thats what Ive been told
<deus> aparently "Kubuntu rocks on Dell Inspiron E1705"
<deus> thats what somebodys forum post said, if only I could run it
<fnord5> you could update x after you install im preety sure,but i cant help you anymore
<deus> I dont care.  Im not using mepis once I get kubuntu running
<fnord5> yamathan: click on the little speaker in the korner
<fnord5> right side kornr
<yamathan> Wait, what?  :P
<yamathan> This is KDE, right?
<fnord5> yup
<joshuajtl> hey folks, is kaffeine broken for everyone?
<yamathan> Oh, you mean in audacity?
<fnord5> hence why i called it a korner
<fnord5> nope bottom of the screen on the menu bar
<deus> "korner"?
<matthew> joshuajtl, nope
<matthew> joshuajtl, what's the problem? can't play .avi's?
<deus> hey, matthew!
<matthew> deus, hey!
<matthew> deus, did you get it all figured out?
<deus> nope
<matthew> deus, you're the guy w/ the bad CD drive, right?
<fnord5> i was being witty kubuntu is linux+KDE most of the programs have a k infront of them
<joshuajtl> matthew: no, just wont start... let me try from cli
<deus> matthew, I double its a bad CD drive, but thats what you guys think
<fnord5> yamathan hit alt-f2
<matthew> deus, nope, I thought it was the video card...
<yamathan> fnord5, for some reason I'm not seeing a speaker button as such.
<matthew> joshuajtl, try killall kaffeine
<fnord5> try alt f2
<matthew> then do      kaffeine
<deus> matthew, Actuaally, I got to complete the CD scan, and it thought the cd was okay
<yamathan> Alt+F2?
<yamathan> Not doing anything.
<fnord5> are you on kubuntu?
<fnord5> wierd
<yamathan> Yep.
<yamathan> Kubuntu 61.
<yamathan> *6.12
<yamathan> **6.1, even.
<matthew> deus, hmmm, I really can't think of what else to do...
<deus> matthew, if its the video card, can I somehow disable the video card?
<fnord5> ok go to systyem konsol
<joshuajtl> matthew: heheh great that worked :)
<yamathan> Oh, intriguing!
<matthew> deus, does your computer have an onboard (integrated w/ the mobo) video card?
<matthew> joshuajtl, great!
<yamathan> alsamixer claims that the mic is off!
<deus> matthew, it a laptop
<fnord5> yup
<fnord5> are you in konsol?
<deus> matthew, ati mobility radeon x1400
<fnord5> type kmix
<yamathan> Is there a way to turn it *on* from the terminal?
<fnord5> yamathan: type kmix
<matthew> deus, I really don't know what to do...sorry...
<fnord5> a mixer widow will open
<fnord5> and you can turn it on from there
<yamathan> YAY.
<matthew> deus, how long did genii help you? you may want to talk to him when he gets on...
<yamathan> Thanks for the hint.
* yamathan was trying to do it from the terminal.  :P
<fnord5> i keep getting this error when im trying to run kiso,any help?
<fnord5> kiso: cannot connect to X server :0.0kiso: ERROR: Co
<fnord5> mmunication problem with kiso, it probably crashed.
<fnord5> !kiso
<ubotu> kiso: program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 343 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<BrianSteffens> i am trying to access a shared folder via samba in konqueror but it is only read-only. how can i connect to the shared folder with the username and password i set up on the server? konqueror doesn't ask me for identification
<fnord5> yamathan: is it working?
<yamathan> I don't know how to test it working.
<deus> matthew, genii decided it was the cd drive and wanted me to run it on an external cd drive, but I dont have one
<yamathan> Matters are not helped by the fact that apparently I have a "mic 1" and a "mic 2" listed as possible devices.
<fnord5> turn them both on
<matthew> deus, does your computer have an onboard (integrated w/ the mobo) video card?
<yamathan> fnord5, apparently enough it wants me to select one or the other as my "mic" input, period.
<deus> matthew, i dont know.  I know its a laptop with a ati mobility radeon x1400
<fnord5> do you have skype?
<matthew> deus, oh, right...darn
<matthew> deus, ok, I'm out of ideas....lol, sorry
<fnord5> yamathan: do you have skype?
<yamathan> Nah.
<yamathan> I don't have Skype.
<deus> matthew, cant I run it in some sort of safe graphics mode?  The one on the menu didnt work
<matthew> deus, I don't know.
<deus> matthew, is there a trick to booting from a dvd?
<fnord5> do you have a high speed internet conect?if you could get skype we could test out the mic and see which one has to  be on
<fnord5> unless there s aeasyer way
<matthew> deus, nope...just make sure you've got a DVD drive ;-)
<deus> matthew, haha.
<fnord5> i dont really know i dont use my mic for anything
<deus> matthew, >;(
<matthew> deus, yeah, I know...
<yamathan> YAY!
<yamathan> It works!
<yamathan> I had it in the wrong input jack, WTF.  XD;;;
<Schuenemann> yamathan: what did you do?
<fnord5> besides i were it when the ups man come its a head set one i plug the end of it into a busted plastic salt shaker and mumble into it alot
<yamathan> Everything was set properly after I used kmix, but, uh ...
<yamathan> Wrong pink input jack.
<fnord5> he thinks im crazy
<fnord5> cool
<deus> matthew, when does genii come on?
<fnord5> glad i could help
<matthew> deus, I don't know...he lives in Toronto, Canada...you know those Canadians! ;-)
<deus> matthew, its 5 there
<deus> matthew, wait
<deus> matthew, Im thinking vancouver
<Schuenemann> yamathan: where did you test the mic?
<yamathan> Uh ...
<fnord5> hey how do i switch to a diffrent server using konversation?im trying to get to the 2600 server
<yamathan> I can HEAR it on the headphones, so, uh ...
<yamathan> I assume that indeed it's working.  :s
* yamathan is incorrect in this assumption, yes no?
<Schuenemann> fnord5: f2, then new server
<fnord5> huh?on your head phones?
<Schuenemann> f2 > server list > new server
<matthew> deus, why?
<jerp> is there a trick to have windows open in the center of the screen instead of top left
<Schuenemann> headphones?
<matthew> deus, oh, right
<matthew> lol
<matthew> jerp, just move the window...the next time you open it, it should be where you left it.
<yamathan> Yes.
<Schuenemann> what are those red and green lights on kmix?
* yamathan has headphones with a mounted microphones.
<yamathan> *microphone singular
<b0nn> Ive found what I think is the problem, but I dont know how to fix it
<robotgeek> Schuenemann: green lights are mute, red lights, i dunno
<b0nn> Booting stops at /scripts/init-bottom/udev
<Schuenemann> red says recording monitor, whatever that is
<b0nn> I dont know how to remove that script or continue the boot process from busybox
<deus> matthew, is an older version of kubuntu, like dapper (6.06 i think) more likely to work?
<matthew> deus, maybe, but I think the problem lies in the lack of drivers for your card...but feel free to try...you can always upgrade, if you feel the need.
<jerp> matthew, I open the system settings window and use the menu in the titlebar to 'Move' to the center and then close it and reopen and it returns top left.  so I'm not thinking that it isn't adjusting my settings in this case
<matthew> jerp, that's very weird...can't help you....sorry
<BrianSteffens> how can i connect to a shared folder in konqueror with a username and password? it never asks and just logs me in as anonymous
<jerp> the continuous readjusting is a bit obnoxious
<fnord5> i thouhgt ubotu could run google searches?
<Jucato> jerp: what are you trying to do again?
<matthew> BrianSteffens, through ftp?
<jerp> jucato, is there a trick to have windows open in the center of the screen instead of top left
<matthew> BrianSteffens, ftp://user:username@IPaddress/path/to/folder
<matthew> I think
<BrianSteffens> matthew, no, through samba to a shared drive on my server
<yamathan> Damn.
<yamathan> No dice on Skype.
<matthew> BrianSteffens, no idea...sorry
<matthew> lol, I say that a lot...
<BrianSteffens> lol
<Schuenemann> !mid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Jucato> jerp: press Alt+F3 -> Advanced -> Special Window Settings -> check [ ]  Placement, set to Force, and then set to Centered?
<BrianSteffens> :( when i access it from my windows box it works perfectly but conqueror doesn't ask for username or password so i don't have access to change or add files
<mariano_> do you guys know how I can edit the grub or whatever thing when my computer starts
<mariano_> I want to make it more graphical or erase some of the old kernels listed on there
<yamathan> XD
<yamathan> Oh man!
<pv_> yep
<yamathan> I got the mic to work!
<pv_> Y'a des FR ?
<jerp> jucato,  yeah I tried that.  Recently I opened GwenView and it opened maximized, I went un-max moved it center and closed it.  to test it I reopened it and it was unmaxed but went top-left
<yamathan> Whatever you do, don't select the green icons in Kmix.
<Jucato> mariano_: you can "erase" older kernels by uninstalling those kernels. but I suggest leaving at least one working older kernel for backup
<Schuenemann> yamathan: green means mute
<Schuenemann> yamathan: how did you set it to work?
<yamathan> I learned that a little late.  :p
<mariano_> well, is there I can make it so that windows is the default os
<jerp> I'm gonna make that a project I guess
<yamathan> Aaaand now magically it's not working.  >: E
<Jucato> jerp: did you set it to "Force" or just "Force Temporarily"? also, did you use Special Window Settings or Special Applications Settings?
<mariano_> and linux the second choice
<jerp> I used the like from the titlebar menu
<jerp> link
<Jucato> jerp: right-click on the title bar -> Advanced -> Special Window Settings
<jerp> config window behavior
<Schuenemann> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* robotgeek races against the clock to fight against hard drive failure
<Schuenemann> !grub.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> jerp: then? did you try the exact steps I told you?
<jerp> jucato, I don't want to do it in my Konversation full screen, gimme a sec
<Schuenemann> mariano_: you have to edit the grub conf file, which I don't remember which it is
<Schuenemann> :p
<mariano_> ok
<mariano_> cool
<Jucato>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Schuenemann> there it is
<Jucato> !grub | mariano_
<ubotu> mariano_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> mariano_: that last link
<fnord__>  /boot/grub
<fnord__> i think
<Schuenemann> _mariano: you just have to edit the line that says 'default'
<fnord__> i keep getting this error when im trying to run kiso,any help?
<fnord__> kiso: cannot connect to X server :0.0kiso: ERROR: Communication problem withkiso,probably crashed.
<fnord__> sorrry for repeating my slef
<mariano_> how long do you guys think it will be for linux to be ready for straight out of the box use
<mariano_> for average home computer users
<Jucato> most Linux distro are already ready for straight ootb use
<mariano_> really, hm, maybe i just have bad luck
<Jucato> changing boot configurations is not considered "straight ootb" use :)
<mariano_> non of the distros i've tried have a working flash player
<Schuenemann> you can't say you have bad luck just because the default boot option disagrees you
<mariano_> they have flash player but the sound is out
<mariano_> most of them dont read my sound card
<Schuenemann> flash is adobe's fault, not linux's
<Jucato> well, Ubuntu is special when it comes to proprietary codecs and formats
<mariano_> exactly
<Jucato> other distros like MEPIS or KNOPPIX ship those by default
<Nontitle> the main reason people don't use linux is because they have never heard of it, and that really sucks
<mariano_> when  will linux have no problem with such drivers
<Schuenemann> Nontitle: yep
<Nontitle> if people learned how to use linux before they used windows, then the world would be a better place
<mariano_> I tried mepis and it was slow
<Jucato> mariano_: the day that those driver manufacturers decide to cooperate
<Schuenemann> or where piracy is normal
<mariano_> I love the way linux feels and the philosophy behind it
<Jucato> Schuenemann: completely agree with that :)
<Schuenemann> around here, no one cares about piracy
<mariano_> I just dont think that it is out of the box ready for home computer users that do not know much about computers
<Schuenemann> I have to agree it's not as easy as windows
<Jucato> mariano_: the problem isn't on Linux's end... it's on the other side of the fence. Linux has the technology to implement those features if they weren't proprietary
<Schuenemann> but it's getting better there
<mariano_> I understand that
<Jucato> mariano_: also, don't equate one, two, or even a dozen distros with Linux. each distro does its own thing, specially regarding codecs, differently
<Nontitle> with the help of KDE and Gnome its almost becoming as easy to use as windows
<Schuenemann> although kubuntu recognizes all my hardware, and windows XP requires the motherboard installation cd
<mariano_> I guess my question is this, will those fences come down soon
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<mariano_> I'm just asking because I am deciding whether to buy vista or not
<Jucato> who knows... Sun has open sourced Java, Adobe is developing Flash 9 for Linux...
<Jucato> Intel has open source video card drivers... who knows... who knows...
<notech> mariano_: only you can decide that
<Schuenemann> first linux I installed was red hat 7, was a pain
<ForgeAus> I need another 2 gig on my hardfile :(
<ForgeAus> my Xubuntu grew lol
<ForgeAus> I added too much 2 it
<jerp> jucato, thanks for the directions... I used the 'special window settings' entry and "fixed" the Geometry- Position  Size and Placement for Kate and GwenView.  I did it twice to make sure it wasn't a fluke.  Is there a switch for setting app windows "Global"?
<mariano_> well, I guess I will have to buy it and continue to experiment with linux on my old computer
<Jucato> jerp: not really sure.
<jerp> bummer :p
<Jucato> there might be an option. just don't know...
<joshuajtl> anyone happen to know if there is a kde theme/window decoration, that is at all simillar to the gnome carbonit theme...
<Jucato> http://www.kde-look.org
<jerp> well thanks just the same, I think I've some patience enough to do it to all the windows I hope.
<Skeez187> Alright guys, I've managed to get VMware Workstation up and running, how do I emulate my existing windows partition?
<joshuajtl> Jucato: I am familiar... I was asking because if someone knew already then I wouldnt have to go through the whole site...
<joshuajtl> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=45590
<Jucato> jerp: you could study the Window Specific Settings rules, I think it accepts wildcards such as *
<Schuenemann> !dummy packagte
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dummy packagte - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !dummy package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dummy package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> what is a dummy package?
<fnord__> mariano_: have you tried ubuntu ubuntu  edubuntu?
<fnord__> there slighty easyer
<mariano_> well, I have tried ubuntu
<fnord__> anyone know a program to extract iso's?not onto a cd but just open the iso and edit it?
<mariano_> and there was a problem with screen resolution
<mariano_> so far, the best distros i've tried are kubuntu and suse
<Schuenemann> mariano_: me too
<mariano_> but suse 10.2 has a problem with being a bit slow
<mariano_> even slower than xp
<Schuenemann> yeah, slower and too many cd's
<fnord__> whats xubuntu like?
<BrianSteffens> does anyone know to specify username/password when mounting an smb folder with smbmount or mount -t smbfs ?
<mariano_> and 10.2 wont recognize my card even after loading the mudfu firmware
<fnord__> does it look/act more like ku or ubun?
<mariano_> Kubuntu is the fastest and more stable one
<mariano_> but still can't get flash player videos to play with sound
<mariano_> I just get image
<mariano_> and flash player videos are a huge part of my daily life. So, I need to be able to see them.
<Schuenemann> have you tried flash 9 beta?
<Skeez187> I get my flash vids to work
<mariano_> yea
<BrianSteffens> xubuntu is closer to ubuntu (xface gui is closer to gnome than kde)
<Skeez187> But after a while they go mute
<mariano_> i've even tried installing them manually
<Schuenemann> they work here (flash 7)
<Skeez187> I have to close and reopen firefox for them to work again
<BrianSteffens> if i were you i'd only xubuntu for a server or an old machine that doesn't have much power. personally i hate xface
<Schuenemann> but sometimes they don't load at the first time
<Schuenemann> first try*
<mariano_> I know  linux is a far better system than windows. I mean, no spyware.
<mariano_> and most things are free to use
<mariano_> that is an egalitarian's dream come true. However, the no flash player keeps making me boot to  windows xp.
<joshuajtl> hrmm I've just installed dekorator... but how do I actually use it?
<mariano_> oh and onenote 2007 does too
<mariano_> However, I was able to get kubuntu running on my tablet pc. It works amazingly fast!
<Schuenemann> it isn't that fast here
<Schuenemann> but my pc is old
<robotgeek> Schuenemann: you can turn off fancy effects then
<Nontitle> mariano_: Adobe just recently released flash player 9 for linux
<Schuenemann> robotgeek: like what?
<Schuenemann> Nontitle: final?
<robotgeek> Schuenemann: the tooltips, etc etc
<Nontitle> final
<mariano_> i'v tried it and nothing
<mariano_> let me try it  again
<Nontitle> well, im pretty sure final
<Schuenemann> that's great
<matthew> Nontitle, very cool...I"ve been using beta 2 forever...
<mariano_> should I do it manually or through adept?
<Nontitle> hehe
<mariano_> con konsole?
<BrianSteffens> ok i mounted a remote smb folder with username and password. the folder i mounted to is owned by my account 'brian' but when i perform the mount it changes to being owned by root. sudo chown says it cannot change ownership of the folder. any ideas please/
<Nontitle> mariano+: both should work fine
<mariano_> ok
<Schuenemann> the download page points to version 7
<mariano_> I should not have to reboot right?
<mariano_> yea, I did it through adept
<mariano_> it has the 9.0.21 version
<robotgeek> Schuenemann: you should probably get it from seveas's repo
<Schuenemann> 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~dapper1 0
<mariano_> yea
<mariano_> i'm downloading that one
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Schuenemann> it says I have this installed, but it uses 7
<Schuenemann> I mean firefox uses 7
<mariano_> I got it, but no sound
<mariano_> only video plays
<Jucato> hm.... strange...
<Jucato> (never had that problem in Konqueror...)
<Schuenemann> I'll try konqueror
<mariano_> nothing
<Jucato> Schuenemann: what does about:plugins in Firefox say?
<Schuenemann> Shockwave Flash 7.0 r68
<Schuenemann> konqueror is not opening any pages
<Schuenemann> it prompts to save the page or open with firefox
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> Schuenemann: how did you check that you have Flash 9 installed, btw?
<Schuenemann> with apt-get
<mariano_> I have flash player 9.2 d78
<mariano_> but no sound comes out
<Schuenemann> Instalado: 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~dapper1
<Jucato> hm.... :(
<Jucato> Schuenemann: apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree?
<Schuenemann> yeah
<Schuenemann> why the hell is konqueror acting like that?
<mariano_>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<mariano_>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 d78
<fnord__> closeing out all the time or freezeing up?
<mariano_> thats what I got
<fnord__> mine does it alot i have to restart
<Schuenemann> neither, doesn't open a page
<mariano_> I get no sound just video.
<Schuenemann> asks for save the page or open with firefox
<fnord__> is xubutu buggyer then kubuntu?
<fnord__> i dont know
<Jucato> Schuenemann: did you just install flash right now?
<fnord__> my konq is crazy
<mariano_> fnord
<Jucato> fnord__: not really
<mariano_> kubuntu is supper fast
<Schuenemann> actually it open pages, except for pages that have flash
<matthew> mariano_, Flash 9 is not final yet
<mariano_> specially once you get it running cool
<Schuenemann> Jucato: with apt?
<Jucato> matthew: but usable, from my end
<mariano_> it is very fast on my tablet pc
<Jucato> Schuenemann: yes. I mean, when did you install flash/flash 9?
<Jucato> oooh tablet PC?!?!?
* Jucato drools
<Schuenemann> some days ago
<matthew> Jucato, on mine as well.
<mariano_> yea
<mariano_> i got it used on ebay
<mariano_> it is great for school
<fnord__> i thougt xubuntu was faster?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: never worked for you once?
<mariano_> can't live without it
<Schuenemann> I'm using dapper, fyi
<Jucato> fnord__: yep, it's faster
<Schuenemann> 9 never
<Jucato> Schuenemann: ah.. hm....
<mariano_> well, kubuntu works faster for me.
<Jucato> mariano_: faster than Xubuntu?
<mariano_> and it felt like it was far more complete
<mariano_> yea
<Jucato> that's just... a bit... improbable...
<mariano_> faster than xubuntu
<Jucato> it's more complete, yes. but faster?
<mariano_> yea
<Jucato> :O
<mariano_> it was really fast
<mariano_> I mean set up and all
<Schuenemann> how can I install edgy without losing everything I did?
<mariano_> speed of processing stuff was equal once I added things to xubuntu
<fnord__> does xubuntu have alot of eyecandy?
<mariano_> nope
<fnord__> because im only running 256mg and 1.7gigs
<mariano_> my kubuntu even runs beryl on  my tablet. intel 865 chip
<Jucato> Schuenemann: unless you have a very strong reason to upgrade to Edgy... I'd recommend sticking to Dapper if you're happy with it
<Schuenemann> how can I be happy with it if everything requires edgy heh :p
<Schuenemann> for apt-get I mean
<Jucato> what requires Edgy?
<Schuenemann> firefox 2
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago!!!!!
<Admiral_Chicago> Schuenemann: you can update the version
<Admiral_Chicago> !firefox | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<campbch> is there a way to check to see if i have gltk.h?
<Schuenemann> I did, but it was not easy
<campbch> or if it would be #incude able?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: well, I don't know why they haven't backported Firefox 2.0 to Dapper....
<Schuenemann> and I won't auto-update, I believe
<Jucato> it never auto-updates
<Schuenemann> Jucato: it seems that they forget about previous versions
<mariano_> so, is this flash player issue common?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea thats the one major thing of 1.5
<campbch> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> it won't update if you install with apt-get? :-O
<campbch> !gl
<mariano_> Is it  a bug open for  research
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> of course not. Dapper is LTS, they cannot forget about that. must be a technical issue
<Jucato> Schuenemann: nope. it shouldn't... it's a security/stability risk if you just update directly from Firefox...
<campbch> :(
<BombTron> hello, my hard drive keeps filling up with I don't know what. Any good utilities to clean up my disk?
<Schuenemann> really? windows does that
<ForgeAus> can konversation open more than one server?
<Schuenemann> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> ForgeAus: of course
<ForgeAus> so if I type /server xxx it will open a second one? or disconnect this one?
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-get isn't the fx auto updater though
<mariano_> does anyone in here have a working flash player
<Ertain> Hello everyone.
<mariano_> with video and audio
<Admiral_Chicago> dc, you need to try /connect iirc
<Schuenemann> Admiral_Chicago: but won't it warn there is a new version when you open fx?
<Admiral_Chicago> mariano_:
<mariano_> or do you guys use a different codec or program to view  flash
<Admiral_Chicago> i do
<mister_roboto> There is no way to detach a Konversation tab to a separate window, is there?
<Schuenemann> ForgeAus: click file > server list > new server
<Jucato> Schuenemann: windows doesn't have apt-get (or a stable package management system) does it?
<mariano_> windows
<mariano_> lol
<mariano_> windows has wizard
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not sure, I'd suggest you just follow my link..
<Schuenemann> no, I mean firefox in windows has an auto-update
<Ertain> I don't know if I have fully upgraded to 6.10.  First I installed Drake months ago.  Now I'm trying to upgrade to Edgy.  My sources haven't changed since the initial install.
<mariano_> I hate to say it, but it has never given me a problem
<mariano_> yea
<Admiral_Chicago> Ertain: you arent
<Jucato> Schuenemann: it's because windows has no way to ensure system stability with every install/upgrade the apps on it do.
<mariano_> yes,  firefox does have an auto update in windows
<Admiral_Chicago> mariano_: it gave me problems
<BombTron> how do you get a list of just installed programs in adept
<Admiral_Chicago> it was not free
<fnord__> !grue
<ubotu> The grue is a sinister, lurking presence in the dark places of the earth. Its favorite diet is adventurers, but its insatiable appetite is tempered by its fear of light. No grue has ever been seen by the light of day, and few have survived its fearsome jaws to tell the tale. Also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grue_(monster)
<mariano_> really, the only problem that I have had with windows is spyware
<mariano_> and ads
<mariano_> that is all
<Jucato> Schuenemann: the reason why it's not recommended to simply auto-update firefox (which you can still do, I think) is because an update might cause some stability problems
<Schuenemann> so help > check updates is grayed for everyone using linux?
<mariano_> oh, and my bank ends up at - whenever I want a new application
<Schuenemann> Jucato: by auto-update I mean to warn you when new updates are available
<BombTron> hmm not so helpful today are we
<Jucato> Schuenemann: also, remember that in Linux, apps are mostly installed by root. so updating would require you to be root.
<mariano_> money is the biggest reason for my searching for a windows alternative
<Jucato> Schuenemann: yes
<Jucato> BombTron: just uncheck some of the filters in Adept, and leave the "installed" filter enabled
<fnord__> whats a grue?
<Schuenemann> well that's horrible
<fnord__> is it like grub?
<Schuenemann> it's something creepy
<mariano_> so any  alternatives to this flash player deal
<fnord__> yup seems like it
<Schuenemann> according to the bot, at least
<BombTron> Jucato: thank you can i then sort by size
<Jucato> hm.. not really sure...
<BombTron> Jucato: I want to get some junk out
<mister_roboto> fnord__: guess not too many young folks here played the original text game Adventure :)
<fnord__> ah
<ForgeAus> is there a way to on-the-fly reset the main taskbar/panel?
<Schuenemann> Jucato: anyway, everytime I ask for something people assume I'm using edgy
<mariano_> linux is perfect for my dissertation
<Jucato> Schuenemann: heh get used to it :)
<fnord__> oh yea i rember that know,i think it played it on unix like forever ago
<Jucato> Schuenemann: but doesn't mean you *should* be using Edgy if you don't want/need to
<mister_roboto> fnord__: exactly :)
<fnord__> not very much but a few times
<ForgeAus> no matter I gotta quit soon anyway
<ForgeAus> see if I can add some gb to this hdd
<mister_roboto> fnord__:  you can still find it online in various languages
<fnord__> yup
<Schuenemann> I guess I'll use edgy
<fnord__> whats kickoff like
<Jucato> !upgrade | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Schuenemann> and get rid of the suse as well
<mariano_> suse is slow
<mariano_> booting to suse takes years
<Schuenemann> on a 1.5 GHz 384 RAM it takes decades
<max_> is there anything like Mac application dock (at the bottom of the screen) in Kubuntu
<fnord__> whats elkbuntu?
<fnord__> !elkbuntu
<ubotu> elkbuntu is cute
<fnord__> lol
<max_> haha
<mariano_> i tried that mint
<mariano_> it was cool
<mariano_> but same issue with flash
<mariano_> lol
<max_> my dad runs Mint
<Admiral_Chicago> fnord__: that is a Me;issa
<Admiral_Chicago> melissa*, she is a developer
<fnord__> think ubotu has a crush
<fnord__> ahh
<fnord__> thanks
<Jucato> fnord__: elkbuntu is the irc nick of Melissa Draper
<mariano_> i'm so desperate that I might try to copy the flash player codec in my laptop and put it in my pc
<mariano_> maybe that will work
<mariano_> lol
<fnord__> yup
<Schuenemann> Jucato: so I won't download the ISO, burn on a CD and etc, etc ?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: no need to if you have the bandwidth
<Jucato> hm... I wonder...
<Jucato> !marilize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marilize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> heh :P
<Schuenemann> something tells me it's safer
<jojay33> !opt
<ubotu> opt: Options Parsing Tool library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.19-1 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 260 kB
<jojay33> woops
<Schuenemann> to remove everything
<Jucato> Schuenemann: fresh install? yep. safer and less problematic
<Jucato> Schuenemann: if you have your /home on another partition, that's better
<max_> is there anything like Mac application dock (at the bottom of the screen) in Kubuntu
<Schuenemann> I haven't installed too much stuff
<mariano_> max, all the docks i've tried are buggy
<mariano_> or so I think so
<Schuenemann> !karamba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<Jucato> !kxdocker | max_
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<troy> hey, is OOo 2.1 available for edgy?
<mariano_> maybe if you are more experienced, you wont have any trouble
<Jucato> mariano_: they're not that buggy
<BombTron> So no one knows a good way to clean up a disk, I got a 35 gig drive as boot with nothing else but Kubuntu on it and it is nearly full
<BombTron> what is going on
<Schuenemann> Karamba is a dock, right?
<mariano_> well, something must be wrong with my installation then
<mariano_> or the three installations of kubuntu that i've done
<troy> BombTron: check the size of something like the /tmp and /var directories... something could be running away there
<BombTron> troy: I'll check it
<BombTron> troy: var is a gig
<mariano_> max, let me know what you think about kxdocker
<BombTron> troy: tmp is negligable
<troy> hrmm - var is probably storing a complete backlog of all updated packages retrieved via apt-get upgrade (or adept)
<Schuenemann> !eye candy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Schuenemann> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BombTron> troy: is that bad?
<max_> !mint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !OO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OO - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<BluesKaj> !Open Office
<troy> BombTron: no, it's normal - but you can delete the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives if that helps :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Open Office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<max_> !OpenOffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<BombTron> troy: any other ideas of where to look
<BombTron> troy: usr is 2 gigs and counting
<BluesKaj> dumb bots , can't read past space :)
<troy> BombTron: usr is installed programs and related files... you could take a closer look to see what you could uninstall (via adept_manager or somesuch)
<troy> BombTron: I'll bet /home is the biggest, no?
<fnord__> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<robotgeek> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, please use the /msg !
<fnord__> sorry
<fnord__> just larning all the fun things ubotu can do
<fnord__> so i would type /msg !something?
<fnord__> or /msg fnord5 !something?
<troy> fnord__: /msg ubotu something
<Jucato> !ubotu | fnord__
<ubotu> fnord__: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<max_> would you recommend Kiba-Dock or KxDocker
<fnord__> never tried ether
<velle> is there a way to turn arround the screen 90 degrees, i want to put my monitor on the side, and then still have the text in horisontal
<velle> ie i want to change something in kubuntu or kde software
<BombTron> where does the trash exsist in the file hirarchy?
<Jucato> ~/.local/share/Trash ?
<BombTron> Jucato: where is that
<BombTron> Jucato: inside home?
<Hawkwind> Yes
<Jucato> yes. ~ = /home/user
<Hawkwind> ~/ = users home directory
<velle> BombTron ~ always means home
<BombTron> velle: oh thank you
<BombTron> velle: wasn't sure
<max_> would you recommend Kiba-Dock or KxDocker
<velle> BombTron: so can you find your trash?  :)
<BrianSteffens> ok i have my smb shared folder mounted and everything. but now there is an icon on the desktop for it. how can i make it not show up there?
<Dr_willis> 'configure desktop -> behiavor"
<BrianSteffens> ty
<tdr> Is there a place to send postive feedback to kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> the homepage?
<tdr> there's not a real clear link tho. closest i found was one for Canonical Ltd
<Skeez187> Is it possible to remote desktop from Kubuntu to XP?
<tdr> krdc  = kde remote desktop client
<Skeez187> Sweeeeet
<Skeez187> Thank you kind sir
<Dr_willis> or check out vnc
<Dr_willis> not sure if theres a freenx client for winmdows yet.
<seven11_> kubuntu is nice with automount external devices, but as soon as i umount lets say an usb stick i cant mount it anymore not with mount /media/UDISK 2.0 and also not with mount /dev/sda1  i get the error not found in fstab
<seven11_> so all i can do is unplug the stick and put it in again?
<seven11_> someone a idea how to mount again?
<max_> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<snook353> what does it want?  "if you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 16179 UDP open.  Decentralised tracking requires this."
<snook353> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_Datagram_Protocol
<snook353> (using kaffeine)
<charles> hi
<charles> just trying out konversation
<charles> thought i'd say hullo
<MuJ> hullo
<snook353> *man udp*
<charles> i will say that ubunty edgy is really the first linux distro i really dig
<oem> yeah
<charles> if any ubuntu volunteers are here
<oem> it kicks major ass
<charles> and it *hasn't* broken on me yet
<oem> get kubuntu though
<charles> i installed kubuntu-desktop
<charles> so i have it
<oem> KDE is much better than gnome any way you slice it in my opinion
<oem> kool
<snook353> brb
<charles> i'm impressed by both
<charles> but i always have problems with running gtk/gnome programs under kde
<MuJ> what problems?
<snook353> b
<charles> for some reason, if I ever clicked on the GTK+ styles tab in kcontrol, it seemed to add something to my startup session
<charles> so that whenever i started up a gtk application, it would revert to the default gtk style
<MuJ> oh..
<oem> finally got a good linux admin book today, i cant wait to get out of my windows career and into a linux career, gonna get my linux+, then LPI 1 and 2
<charles> regardless of the theme i chose in kcontrol
<charles> EVEN when i logged into gnome
<charles> gnome-theme-manager was powerless to change a thing
<charles> and if i chose certain themes from kcontrol, any gtk app i loaded would segfault on launch
<charles> anyone using beryl, et al?
<max_> i am
<charles> tell me something
<joshual> finally got my nick back... someone had been using my registered nick for a week!
<charles> i assume it's impossible to use w/ just fb support, but i'd like to hear to the contrary
<oem> god i hate windows vista lol
<oem> thanx for all your help guys
<max_> charles: fb?
<charles> framebuffer
<oem> getting all this shit to work anyways
<oem> i really appreciate it
<max_> whats that? haha
<oem> linux
<oem> lol
<seven11_> oem: what book
<charles> like can you have an unaccellerated beryl-composited desktop
<charles> or do you need videocard support
<max_> what videocard do you have
<charles> it's in parallels
<charles> virtual machine software
<seven11_> anyone have links to good linux help pdf's
<max_> beryll will prettymuch work with anything
<oem> i had to use 4 gigs of ram to run vista good
<oem> and now since i puton kubuntu my computer halls ass LOL
<BrianSteffens> 4 gigs of ram to run vista right?
<oem> 2 gigs minimum
<kkathman> 4gb??  man what system did you have!! I ran mine on a single gb :)
<oem> but 4 if you want it to hall as bro
<max_> 1gb min
<kkathman> geez it ran fine with my 1gb
<oem> depends on which version
<BrianSteffens> and on the settings
<oem> i ran the ultimate edition
<max_> i thought consumer vista wasnt out yet?
<oem> which BTW i have a MSDN subscription so anyone who wants a VALID key for vista let me know
<kkathman> you can download pre-release versions readily
<oem> yeah, bit torrent rules
<oem> lol
<max_> windows sucks
<kkathman> Im not spending any upgrade charges ATM for Vista when it comes out,
<max_> oem: if you have 4gb are you doing any beryl?
<kkathman> windows doesnt suck..its just an alternative OS
<kkathman> everything sucks to a degree :)
<oem> i like XP
<kkathman> haha
<oem> sort of
<oem> lol
<oem> but i dont like the idea of windows
<max_> kkathman: no, windoes just plane sucks
<kkathman> nah it doesnt suck any more or less than other OS's :)
<oem> i met bill gates, only once, and only for 5 minutes, he came to dell once, and he is a genius but an ASSHOLE
<max_> yes it does
<kkathman> there IS no perfect OS
<max_> never said there was
<max_> but when an OSW keeps everything secret thats stupid
<oem> i agree max
<max_> i installed XP and it had installed 2gb it wouldnot tell me where it was or what was on it
<max_> it was just like it dissappeared
<kkathman> i was in a room once with both Dell and Gates  was pretty interesting..but both were nice enough to me at least :)
<max_> and 2gb on a 5gb drive, thats ALOT
<oem> lol
* max_ needs new HD
<oem> you mean ram or hd space max?
<max_> HD space
<BrianSteffens> winxp is great for a lot of things
<BrianSteffens> casual users shouldn't bother with something like linux
<BrianSteffens> for them windows is good
<oem> linux sucks as a desktop OS for normal users
<max_> dont say that
<oem> but for nerds it rules lol
<oem> and for servers its AWESOME
<BrianSteffens> haha yea oem
<max_> linux need to be for everyone
* aseigo raises an eyebrow
<oem> it will be eventually
<oem> it is better and better
<oem> and better
<oem> lol
<max_> linux is going on all the OLPCs
<aseigo> oem: depends which 'normal user' you refer to
<oem> just takes time
<oem> a non power user
<aseigo> lots of them use kde/linux
<aseigo> most of them, however, do so in a managed environment such as an office or school
<oem> yeah
<oem> they need to watch revolution OS lol
<aseigo> home users, on the other hand, we're really doing poorly for them due mostly to lack of linux hardware offerings (pc's and notebooks) and application coverage (particularly games)
<MuJ> I just don't get how the kids learned to use dos years ago if they can't learn to use linux these days =/
<oem> which BTW, if any of you havent seen it, download it off of mininova and convert it, it is worth it trust me
<BrianSteffens> you can pretty much get almost anything to work on linux
<oem> yeah lol
<BrianSteffens> it's just a matter of how much time you want to spend working with it
<oem> i agree muj
* BrianSteffens still misses msdos!!!
<BrianSteffens> lol
<kkathman> you use what you are taught or what is necessary to do whatever you do
<BrianSteffens> mostly the reason i'm loving linux so far is i missed being able to do everything in the console
<deus> hey, does anyone here know k3b?
<max_> i do
<oem> i do
<oem> it RULES
<deus> I told it to verify writen data
<deus> it seems to have stalled
<oem> it sure kicks the shit out of nero
<BrianSteffens> all i know is it's the best software of that type i've ever used O_O
<deus> its doing a whole lot of nothing
<oem> the only way i can watch dvds on linux is to use WINE and powerDVD lol
<BrianSteffens> really oem? x64?
<deus> it says it "closing session"
<deus> but its not doing anything
<max_> oem: you tried oKIe?
<deus> It looks like the main writing part has finished, do you think its safe to remove the cd?
<deus> im trying to burn an iso
<BrianSteffens> i couldn't get dvds to play on kubuntu 64 but now i'm using 32 and it was pretty easy
<oem> yup
<oem> yeah
<oem> 64
<BrianSteffens> ah ><
<oem> linux was 64 way b4 windows
<oem> i used to use fedora, but when kubuntu came out i threw that crap away lol
<oem> well, fedora is not bad
<oem> its just not kubuntu
<deus> whats the deal was 64?  I want to build a 64 bit computer
<oem> get a 64 bit processor
<oem> and motherboard
<oem> and then you are good to go
<MuJ> it supports more than 4GB ram
<oem> DO NOT get an itanium
<oem> linux doesnt work in a true 64 bit env. yet
<BrianSteffens> amd64 ftw
<BrianSteffens> lol
<deus> I havent heard of anyone using intel64
<oem> i use it
<oem> it rules
<oem> lol
<deus> you think intel64 is better than amd64?
<oem> god i wish i could log into root in kubuntu
<oem> thats what i miss in fedora
<oem> man i cant wait to get started reading this huge linux book lol
<oem> i cant wait to learn and learn and learn about this VAST OS
<kkathman> oem why do you need to log to root?
<oem> admin
<oem> command line
<oem> shell
<oem> etc.
<kkathman> you can always use sudo for most things, and if you absolutely need to go to root you can
<BrianSteffens> sudo?
<oem> i am just starting to learn it
<BrianSteffens> lol
<oem> yeah
<oem> super user do
<deus> go to the console
<deus> type su
<deus> type you admin password
<oem> ok
<deus> and your good to go
<Hawkwind> You can setup a traditional root account in split seconds
<oem> so type su
<oem> and hit enter?
<kkathman> exactly
<oem> then my admin password
<stdin> sudo not su
<oem> ?
<kkathman> su also
<deus> sudo to do it in one line
<max_> can someone recomment a OSX type application docker
<stdin> sudo su will work
<Hawkwind> Or sudo -i
<deus> su to do it in multiple lines
<stdin> or sudo -i
<stdin> or sudo -s
<deus> sudo su?
<oem> i do that but everytime i put in my password it says FUCK YOU lol
<kkathman> oem:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7118.html
<Hawkwind> oem: Please watch the language
<kkathman> please watch the language
<oem> ok sorry
<oem> will do
<Hawkwind> !root | oem
<oem> it says authentication failure every time :(
<ubotu> oem: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kkathman> btw evening Hawkwind :)
<kkathman> well at least here it is :)
<deus> shouldnt sudo su ask you for your password twice and then put you in super user mode?
<stdin> oem, you made sure to type your user pass, not a root pass ?
<deus> why does it just do nothing on my computer?
<oem> i type the password i set in the install
<seven11_> Hawkwind: how do i set up a traditional root account (nice name by the way)
<max_> can someone recomment a OSX type application docker
<flaccid> !kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<kkathman> max_ try kxdocker
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> hehe
<max_> kkathman: i installed it and it never worked
<Hawkwind> !root | seven11_
<ubotu> seven11_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Hawkwind> seven11_: IIRC it tells you on that page
<Hawkwind> seven11_: Or, sudo passwd or sudo passwd su  will do it too
<seven11_> thanks hawkwind
<Hawkwind> No problem
<circ_> anyone know alot about setting up the ati drivers?
<oem> ubotu THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<oem> hahaha
<oem> and its a bot
<oem> someone please beat me up
<oem> ill even pay you
<oem> lol
<oem> ill talk to u gentlemen tomorrow
<oem> thanx again!
<kkathman> night oem
<Hawkwind> !ati | circ_
<ubotu> circ_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<circ_> ya ive done all of those guides
<circ_> was wondering if anyone could decode the error messages
<kakalto> is there an upgrade path to go from 6.06-x86 to 6.10-amd64
<kakalto> ?
<fnord5> oem: did you install under oem mode or did yu just get a new box with kubuntu installed?
<oem> oem mode
<kakalto> does anyone know about upgrading from x86 to amd64 versions?\
<matthew> kakalto, I don't know that it can be done
<oem> yeah
<oem> you have to reformat bro
<oem> kakalto u have to download the 64 bit, and just format/install, boot off the CD and go from there
<kakalto> is it possible to mount a cd image on one machine, then boot off that image on a different machine on the network?
<Dr_willis> kakalto,  i saw some docs on making a PXE (net boot) machine that lets other machines netboot/install from it. just now. :)
<kakalto> Dr_willis: link please? (I thought it was just an insane idea)
<max_> can someone please tell me where window transparency is in Beryl?
<Dr_willis> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<Dr_willis> BUt you need a machine running ubuntu - that you set up to allow the other machines to boot from/install from.
<Dr_willis> Now what would be cool.. would be a live cd that could install, and allow netboot-installs also.
<kakalto> is it not possible from another distro?
<kakalto> eg, gentoo?
<Dr_willis> kakalto,  proberly is.
<Dr_willis> should be at least.. Linux is Linux. :)
<kakalto> =)
<Dr_willis> install the right pxe/tftp stuff and away ya go.
<andy__> anyone had problems connecting to yahoo email with firefox browser?
<Dr_willis> that SaxenOS live cd. could netboot othe rmachines :) you could have 4+ machines all using the same live cd.
<Conor> hello
<Conor> this is deus
<Conor> Im having trouble getting a liveCD to run on my computer
<Dr_willis> kakalto,  that URL i just noticed has a link to a VMWARE image for the install 'system' - ya could take any os and use vmware, and have it going in a few min.
<unix_infidel> anyone here got a metasploit lab here running on a deb based system?
<Dr_willis> kakalto,  but they want $$ to become a subscriber to get that image.. bummer.
<unix_infidel> or any sort of that test lab?
<Dr_willis> well bbl.
<olodumare> Hello all!
<olodumare> Looking for a little assistance, have I come to the right place?
<kkerwin> olodumare: What's up?
<Conor> I get the boot from the kubuntu liveCD (edgy 6.10) and choose to boot kubuntu, but halfway through the boot, it hangs
<Conor> The cd works on other computers, and other versions of linux run fine on this computer
<olodumare> kkerwin: Trying to connect a palm pilot, but it doesn't have the decency to show up in dev
<genii> matthew Heyas :)
<kkerwin> olodumare: Hmm. Sounds like a driver issue. One sec.
<matthew> genii, what's up?
<olodumare> kerwin: tyty
<matthew> genii, deus was looking for ya...
<matthew> genii, he's not here now, of course
<Conor> hey genii
<Conor> Im deus
<Conor> sorry
<genii> Conor Hello
<matthew> lol
<Conor> so, no progress
<genii> :(
<Conor> I burned the DVD, and tried to boot it
<Conor> but my computer just made some griding sounds and delivered me to my regular boot loader
<Conor> Is there a trick to loading liveDVDs?
<genii> Nah, should be just like a regular CD
<_kuja_> Indeed
<kkerwin> olodumare: Do you know how to use a terminal?
<olodumare> kkerwin:  yessir
<Conor> groan
<kkerwin> olodumare: "sudo lsmod | grep visor"
<Conor> okay, i just ran a memtest
<kkerwin> olodumare: "sudo lsmod | grep usb-uhci"
<seven11> how do i install a manualy downloaded package (.gz) which didn't get through apt-get update
<genii> Conor Do you have any kind of budget for this?
<Conor> the screens a little cryptic
<kkerwin> olodumare: "sudo lsmod | grep usb-ohci"
<Conor> genii, idealy
<Zamber> omg xD http://www.hackles.org/cgi-bin/archives.pl?request=94
<Conor> genii: $0
<kkerwin> olodumare: Tell me which, if any, are loaded.
<Conor> genii: what do you want me to pay?
<olodumare> kkerwin: I got no feedback from the terminal whatsoever
<olodumare> kkerwin: aside from asking for a pw
<kkerwin> olodumare: Okie dokie. Run "sudo modprobe visor"
<matthew> Conor, I would buy an nvidia card on ebay
<genii> conor LOL ...OK.. I was thinking if you had about $10 you could get a laptop HD adapter which would let you plug it into the desktop. Then you can just dump all the install stuff to it, etc
<kkerwin> olodumare: Then run those above commands again.
<matthew> genii, still don't think it's the vid card?
<Conor> genii: could you explain that?
<Conor> matthew: Its a laptop. I cant just swap out the video card
<matthew> Conor, gosh darnit, I keep forgetting
<genii> matthew Nah, I'm pretty convinced it's the CD drive. Theres a small chance it's not but we know it fails the cd check on the laptop but not the desktop
<olodumare> kkerwin: Ok, the first one gave a result,
* matthew needs more memory
<Conor> wait, genii, I got it to pass the cd test
<kkerwin> olodumare: And the others?
<genii> conor On the laptop?
<kkerwin> olodumare: If not, modprobe those as well.
<Conor> yeah
<olodumare> kkerwin: nothing on the others
<olodumare> kk
<genii> conor OK.. so then it starts to boot but then hangs now?
<Conor> yeah
<genii> conor Did you try the safe mode
<Conor> yeah
<olodumare> kkerwin: on the first one: "FATAL: Module usb_uhci not found."
<genii> conor How much ram?
<olodumare> kkerwin: same on ochi
<kkerwin> olodumare: Hmm. Ok. Maybe it was built directly into the kernel. Replug your palm, and then check in /dev again.
<Conor> 2 GB, but it seems like only 1 gig actually gets used
<kkerwin> olodumare: You're looking for /dev/ttyUSB1.
<Conor> genii: anyway, someone told me to try the "noacpi" option, but that didnt help
<genii> anything over 192 should work fine.
<genii> conor Yeah thats sometimes for problemmatic laptops like Dell etc
<Conor> alright, here it goes
<olodumare> kkerwin:  Yeah, plenty of tty, but nothing with USB after it
<Conor> I ran it in safe graphics mode, and I get this little bouncing progress bar, genii
<genii> There are other boot options which may be useful but I'd have to look them up
<Conor> but then it just jams
<kkerwin> olodumare: Okie dokie. Check the last few lines of dmesg for your palm.
<Conor> genii: where do you look them up?
<genii> conor Can you get to the terminal?
<kkerwin> olodumare: See if it provides any clues as to where it is. Different distros put it in different spots.
<genii> eg: ctrl-f1 or f2 f3 f4 etc etc
<kkerwin> olodumare: The last time I used a palm with linux, it was when I was using Gentoo.
<olodumare> kkerwin: drivers/usb/serial/visor.c:
<genii> conor Some of the boot options are on the cd when you hit f1 f2 etc before it starts loading. they have some options described for different layout of hardware etc
<Conor> genii: I cant seem to do it
<kkerwin> olodumare: You know what. I still have my old palm. Let me grab it and try this myself. I should be able to do a better job if I don't have to guess. :-)
<Conor> yeah
<Conor> genii: I have: F1 help
<Conor> F2 Language
<olodumare> kkerwin:  Thanks so much!
<Conor> F3 Keymap (Dvorak!)
<Conor> F4: VGA
<genii> conor Yeh, there should also be (if I remember) f5 f6 etc for some special boot options etc
<Conor> F5 Accessibility
<Conor> F6, boot options
<genii> f6
<kkerwin> olodumare: Rats. The battery is out.
<olodumare> kkerwin: Ha!
<kkerwin> olodumare: Let's give it a couple of minutes to charge, and then we'll try it again.
<genii> the noacpi for instance is listed. You could try the rescue kernel
<kkerwin> olodumare: In the meantime, let's see what we can find on the wiki ...
<Conor> genii: okay, it gives me a long string
<olodumare> kkerwin: sounds good!
<genii> conor gimme a minute to research and i'll be back :)
<olodumare> kkerwin:  It is a palm zire 31, which has all sorts of issues, as I understand it, but most of them occur after this point
<kkerwin> Okie dokie.
<Conor> genii: actually, it gives me a line of text that I can edit
<Conor> I assume that I can pass it different options
<genii> conor yes
<kkerwin> Oooh. Look at that. Right on the money: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PalmZire31HowTo
<kkerwin> olodumare: Poke. Above. Sorry to not have included your name.
<olodumare> kkerwin: sok
<kkerwin> olodumare: Ooops. On second though, it doesn't appear to be what we're looking for.
<Conor> genii: the help menu says to run noapic nol apic
<genii> conor try as options: nomce noapic pci=biosirq
<kkerwin> olodumare: Try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PalmDeviceSetup
<kkerwin> olodumare: Oh duh.
<kkerwin> olodumare: Now I remember.
<kkerwin> olodumare: It only appears in /dev when you press the hotsync button.
<Conor> genii: okay, its going
<olodumare> kkerwin: I did try that
<genii> conor let me know if it goes further than before, or same/less/different etc
<kkerwin> olodumare: Was that before or after modprobing the modules?
<olodumare> kkerwin: after
<Conor> genii: well, the progress bar stalled again
<kkerwin> Crap.
<genii> conor Well give it a few minutes. I've seen it take sometimes 3-4 minutes
<Conor> genii: btw, when this happens, I have to unplug the computer and remove the battery to get it to shut down
<kkerwin> olodumare: Exploring. One sec ...
<olodumare> kkerwin: Thanks again!
<genii> conor ouch :)
<kkerwin> olodumare: Continue looking on help.ubuntu.com
<Conor> is there a way around that?  some sort of alt-ctrl-del?
<billybong> anybody here use the "S3 Savage 2k" or "S3 UniChrome 2D/3D" video card in X ?
<genii> I'll be back in a couple mins... need coffee etc
<matthew> hey genii-around how long did you sleep?
<joshual> anyone happen to get google earth to run??
<genii-around> matthew 14 hours :)
<Conor> genii-around?
<genii> conor researching some obscure boot options to pass the kernel
<Conor> are you the same person as genni?
<Conor> thanks genii
<genii> conor LOL Yeah when I go do something etc I change my nick
<Conor> it hasnt done anything yet, and it sounds like its reading stuff of the cd drive.
<billybong> anybody?
<genii> conor Looks like yer not the only one with this particular issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7867
<Conor> actually, it sounds like how a cd bruner sounds
<Conor> this sounds allittle different
<Conor> firstly, it was an older version of ubuntu
<Conor> and his computer crashed, not hung
<Conor> okay, so what do you think?
<Conor> hey, should crash and restart my computer now?
<kerwonz> hi, how can i enable 3D for intel video card?
<kkerwin> olodumare: You still there?
<genii> conor Looks like using "noacpi" was his solution... I am also finding some ppl saying there is some thermal acpi problems stuff etc..looking into it now
<olodumare> kkerwin: yep.  This is my mother's palm/linux thing going on here, and she tried some fixes earlier.  She changed the customrules files
<kkerwin> Uh oh.
<olodumare> kkerwin:  It looked like she was looking at an old thread for breezy
<olodumare> kkerwin: So I undid that
<Conor> genii: I tried the noacpi option, it didnt help
<kkerwin> olodumare: Ok. And what's the status?
<olodumare> kkerwin: But i think I need to restart udev.  or maybe just restart pc
<genii> conor What is the make of your laptop ?
<kkerwin> olodumare: "sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart"
<Conor> dell, E1705
<Conor> thanks for all you help, genii
<olodumare> kkerwin:  Well, on hotsync (on the palm) I did "ls -l /dev/ttyUSB*" and nothing was found
<genii> conor np, just taking some time to track it all down :) have some patience
<Conor> yeah sure
<olodumare> kkerwin:  and "ls -l /dev/pilo*" and nothing was found
<kkerwin> olodumare: Try hotsync'ing, and then try "ls -l /dev/ttyS*"
<olodumare> kkerwin: Ooh, results!  I get s0, s1, s2, and s3
<kkerwin> olodumare: Are those there when the hotsync'ing isn't happening?
<olodumare> kkerwin: let me find out!
<genii> conor Hmm... does this laptop use SATA hard drive?
<olodumare> kkerwin: Curses, yes they are.
<Conor> no idea
<kkerwin> olodumare: Drat.
<kkerwin> olodumare: I'm very sorry, but I'm lost.
<Conor> isnt it a liveCD, though?  It shouldnt be loading the hard drive
<kkerwin> olodumare: You may try #kpilot to see if they might be of any help.
<olodumare> kkerwin: I really appreciate all the help!
<kkerwin> olodumare: They seem to be idling right now.
<kkerwin> olodumare: No problem. I just wish that I could have helped you fixed the problem.
<kkerwin> olodumare: Peace. I'm headed to bed. Merry Christmas, friend!
<genii> conor Yes. I am looking at some pages where ppl are having difficulty with Dell sata installs atm
<olodumare> kkerwin:  Me too :)  But I appreciate the effort just the same
<olodumare> kkerwin: Right back atchya
<genii> conor Did you try the "rescue" mode to see if it will bott in some fashion?
<kkerwin> olodumare: Alright. Thanks for your appreciation. I'm out.
<Conor> rescue mode?
<joshuajtl> anyone... google earth?
<Conor> genii: It has a "safe graphics" mode, but that doesnt help
<genii> conor You can get it into rescue mode by typing in "rescue" where it says boot:
<genii> no options etc
<genii> conor If it will boot to rescue mode (command-line etc)  there is hope yet to get it to install
<Conor> no options?
<genii> conor usually no options but you could put for instance noacpi or vga  if you like
<Conor> so, delete all the stuff thats there?  like, root=/dev/ram?
<kerwonz> how can i enable the 3d for my video card?
<genii> conor Yup, at the start it should have something that is the kernel name, replace that with "rescue"
<genii> no quotes
<Conor> it says file=/cdrom/pressed/kubuntu.ssed boot=casper initrd=/casper/i I deleted the rest
<genii> conor the kubuntu.seed file etc is for the install
<Conor> are you f--ing kidding me?
<Conor> well, I guess thing it didnt work
<Conor> good thing
<max_> anyone use project looking glas?
<max_> glass*
<genii> conor I'll be back in a minute need to look up another alternate way to install
<Conor> genii, wait so, what should be
<Conor> the command for the boot options? what should I delete?
<genii> conor to go into rescue mode just wipe the whole line and put in "rescue" ... the rescue kernel will decide it's own options etc
<Conor> oh okay
<Conor> genii: its doing something
<Conor> wait
<genii> conor Well if it boots up that will be good :)
<Conor> it says "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)
<Conor> waits, theres more
<genii> conor thats OK
<Conor> genii: but it stopped after that...
<Conor> what am I looking for?
<Conor> It looks like I have a command prompt
<genii> Conor Yeah you will need to reboot etc... Try the vga boot and add to the options noacpi and notsc
<Conor> wait, so I should delete everything, type rescue vga noacpi notsc?
<prak> does anyone happen to know how to setup file and printer sharing between linux and windows computers?
<prak> does it entail using samba?
<genii> conor No, when cd boot and splash screen with f1 f2 etc
<Conor> okay
<fnord5> anyone know how to join an irc channel from gaim?
<Conor> so I should select safe graphics mode and add the options noacpi and notsc?
<genii> conor For boot options it looks like at least one person used "notsc" to boot when it was problemmatic on edgy
<genii> yes
<Conor> okay, its going
<Conor> hold on...
* genii holds on!
<Conor> it looks like its got as far as the true progress bar
<genii> core duo seems to have some timing issues which notsc helps with
<matthew> genii, very nice.
<Conor> wait, Im not sure if that fixed it
<matthew> Conor, lol, hope I didn't jinx it...
<genii> matthew :)
<bradley> hey, does anyone know where there is a list of bugs for edgy?
<genii> conor It's going further than before though?
<Conor> I dont know
<Conor> you see, theres two progress bars
<Conor> one doesnt actually tell you about the progress, it just bounces
<genii> OK well give it a minute to see if it's still going to the CD for stuff etc
<Conor> the other comes later, and its a true progress bar that gets longer from left to right
<Conor> well, actually, its dead silent
<fnord5> anyone know how to join an irc channel from gaim?
<prak> does anyone happen to know how to setup file and printer sharing between linux and windows computers? does that entail using samba?
<Conor> Its not accessing the CD
<fnord5> anyone know how to join an irc channel from gaim?
<genii> conor fnord5 http://wiki.freeculture.org/IRC_with_Gaim
<genii> crap
<genii> fnord5 http://wiki.freeculture.org/IRC_with_Gaim
<fnord5> thanks
<genii> fnord5 np
<Conor> its doing a hole lot of nothing again
<genii> Conor OK just to be sure it's hanging give it some more time first. Like 2 min utes even
<Conor> okay
<genii> conor There may be other switches needed for over 1G ram... looking into it
<Conor> jezz...
<genii> conor Maybe useful link for you as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron9400
<bradley> anyone else broke their xserver, getting 'Kdm: hung in XOpenDisplay(:0)', cannot connect to :0
<Conor> wait, the 9600 is the E1705?  is that ever confusing
<Olodumare> Hey, here is a problem that should be easy to fix!:  I had Ubuntu, then installed KDE, and now it comes up Kubuntu splash and login, but once I login, I'm still in Gnome.  What gives?
<genii> conor Yeah I know :)
<Conor> genii: Im a little confused
<Conor> genii: I dont know how to harvest information from a document like this
<genii> olodumare install kdm then use the options in the login to set which window manager
<fnord5> i had that too i think you have to uninstall some package
<bradley> check your default xserver, in gdm or kdm
<bradley> as in when you login
<genii> conor Interestingly it shows on the chart that Edgy livecd should work on that laptop, but in your case it obviously is not
<Olodumare> genii: KDM is installed, I will try login options
<Conor> how about acpi=off noapic nolapic
<genii> conor perhaps try those with the notsc
<genii> in vga if possible
<Conor> it said not to use notsc with x86-32
<Conor> "Note: Do not add the notsc kernel option mentioned in the x86-64 sections below. It will create a kernel panic with a x86-32 kernel. "
<genii> conor Yes, but it did not give you a kernel panic earlier so it must be choosing the 64 bit kernel
<genii> conor You do have a Core Duo, yes?
<Conor> yeah
<Conor> its not 64 bit, a least is should be
<Conor> why would it choose the 64 bit kernel?  isnt that bad?
<rcrook> you may have the wrong iso on the cd
<genii> conor Did you choose the i386 distro ?
<Conor> I coulda sworn I did
<genii> conor OK, try either with or without the notsc as you like LOL
<rcrook> if you have the x86_64 iso I think you may be booting on the wrong arch
<Conor> well, yeah
<malik__> any1 knows abt todays updates?........all seems office related...........shud these be downloaded?
<Conor> although, this summer Id like to build a 64 bit computer
<Conor> I thought Id go amd.  The situation might change by then, but is that the way to?
<Conor> hmmm...
<Conor> well, the progress bar has stopped already
<Conor> oh!
<genii> conor I like AMD ... I run some Opteron systems on amd64 kernel and they whizz along great
<Conor> wait
* genii waits impatiently!
<Conor> uh oh genii, i think you just achieved linux guru status in my heart
<genii> :)
<Conor> Im applauding you, literally
<genii> So successful boot I hope then?
<Conor> man, is kubuntu 6.10 a beautiful desktop
<intelikey> if you had three partitions 1g 4g 4g   and was going to install linux how would you use them ?    (forget swap. i don't do swap.)
<matthew> Conor, lol, he's got that status in many of our hearts...lol
<genii> 1G /home 4G / 4G /var
<Jucato> 1G for /home?!?! :O
<intelikey> genii why /var ?
<genii> intelikey Because /var/mail cache gets huge etc
<intelikey> Jucato i see nothing wrong with what genii said.  just wondering why var
<Jucato> intelikey: yeah, nothing wrong. I
<Conor> genii: no, lets talk about installation
* rcrook uses imap on a separate server just for that
<Conor> now
<intelikey> genii hmmm ok.    i don't guess that applies if you don't setup a mail server genii
<genii> 1G for home because I untar a lot into my home dir then transplant it to the /bin /sbin etc etc
<Jucato> I was just thinking about user files/documents, etc...
<genii> conor So you are on your way to installing now?
<Conor> well, I wanted to step back and make sure everything worked first
<Conor> I like the video they have on what the word ubuntu means
<genii> intelikey If 4G is normally OK size for all stuff normally on, then you could go mirror raid 4G
<Conor> nelson mandele
<genii> conor :)
<Conor> mandela
<Conor> anyway,
<intelikey> true.   but i think i'd rather go  4g/  and 4g backup not normally mounted than raid
<genii> 1G /boot also works
<intelikey> yeah but 1g /boot is excessive.  wasteful
<intelikey>  /boot takes up about 10m for me.
<genii> Giving it it's own partition whatever size means you can use some exotic fs on /
<Conor> hey, genii, how do I get to the kde control center (dont remember the name) or matthew
<Jucato> Conor: K Menu -> System Settings
<Jucato> or, press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol"
<Conor> oh...
<intelikey> Conor  or konsole command   kcontrol
<genii> more than one way to skin a cat :)
* genii looks around for the SPCA
<intelikey> with linux, always
<Conor> I cant find the keyboard layout for dvorak
<intelikey> speaking of skinning cats.   some one skined a dog and dumped the carcase near here....   never see that done before...
<genii> intelikey Wow, thats brutal
<intelikey> genii probably not if the dog was dead.....
<Conor> Actually, can I just install it to use dvorak?  Mepis didnt have that option, so the login screen and terminal were qwerty
<genii> Conor You already selected a dvorak keyboard but now it needs subtype?
<Conor> No, I cant find dvorak on the list
<genii> eg: U.S. English , etc etc
<Conor> oh, here we go
<Conor> in mepis it was listed seperately
<genii> Ah, OK
<genii> Alright I need to take 5 for a coffee run, I am pulling another allnighter at the office. Be back in a while
<Conor> wait
<Conor> genii
<runpain> God day all
<Conor> or matthew?
<genii-awy> conor OK
<Conor> sorry
<genii-awy> arg
<runpain> need help with icthux again
<intelikey> or i could just install on 4g/  install windows in the 1g and have the other 4g blank for what ever....
<Conor> is there an easy way to swap the caps-lock and backspace?
<Conor> I like to do that
<runpain> i clean installed and it will not get past logon
<genii-away> Conor after X is on you can modify the key setting easier
<Conor> hmm...
<Lynoure> Conor: xmodmap works well for that, I think.
<Conor> probably because of all the stuff we had to do to get it to boot, it wont go above 1024x768
<runpain> i put user name and password and it goes to the cursor and then back to logon
<genii-away> I'm not sure you can specify user key settings during initial install
<Conor> can I fix that after I install?  It was hell to fix on mepis
<fnord5> the devil types in dvork,goodnight yall
<genii-away> fnord5 gnite
<Conor> god damn it, if the devil types in dvorak, im with the devil
<runpain> hello
<runpain> God last name ant damn
<genii-away> OK I *REALLY* need caffeine! See you all in 5 or so
<runpain> any way
<intelikey> runpain nor "it"
<runpain> i will
<runpain> intel can you help me with problem
<intelikey> runpain maybe.    do you have a .Xsession  file ?
<runpain> i guess
<intelikey> drop to a console and see.
<runpain>  i am in single user mode rite now
<runpain> how i check
<intelikey> i see.  well ls -A your user's home then.
<runpain> i am in console now
<Conor> since genii is gone, Im just gonna trough this out
<runpain> at root@bible-laptop:~#
<runpain> im a new bie
<intelikey> where the user's home is.   /home/something
<Conor> Since I had all this trouble booting the liveCD, will that get fixed in the install, or do I have to do a lot of run around?
<intelikey> Conor we can only hope.
<Conor> ugh
<Conor> okay, I can deal with that
<runpain> how do i reconfigure
<intelikey> runpain what is the username ?
<runpain> bill
<intelikey> reconfigure what ?
<Conor> maybe what I should ask is, am I ready to overwrite mepis?
<intelikey> ls -A /home/bill
<Conor> And by the way
<runpain> sorry where do i look for that .xsession file
<intelikey> ls -A /home/bill
<runpain> ok will try
<intelikey> if it isn't there  we'll make one.
<runpain> -a command not found
<runpain> o forgot ls
<Conor> intelikey: I have a boot loader (I think its grub) that boots mepis or windows.  I'd like to overwrite mepis.  Will kubuntu do that correctly?
<Conor> especially with the boot loader
<intelikey> Conor should   but like i said   if it's some very unique hardware   you could encounter trubble.   no promices from me.
<Conor> hmm...
<intelikey> you'll not be saying 'but intelikey said....'
<Conor> okay, fine
<runpain> .x authority .bash_profile .dmrc .bash-logout .bashrc .xsession-errors
<runpain> Examples in blue
<Conor> hey, when I ran mepis It had trouble opening a lot of media files
<genii> Mmmmmm Tim Hortons :)
<runpain> never had problem with mepis my self
<Conor> I later learned that that was because of legal issues, and the was a simple "back door" that opened all that up
<genii> conor Well in all linux distros proprietary media codecs are prolemmatic (ape,wmv, etc etc)
<Conor> okay
<Conor> I understand
<intelikey> runpain start      <<< and hit the tab key a couple times   see if you have start-kde  in the list it chucks out.
<Conor> but are the problems "solvable" or do I have to reboot in windows, ect
<runpain> intelikey: do you see my problem
<Conor> in particular, I had trouble playing dvds
<nixternal> Conor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<genii> conor Where there are no native linux codecs there is good success using wine to use the win32 dll etc
<Conor> okay, we can talk about that later
<runpain> display all 1742 possibilites?(yes or no)
<genii> between flacc and lame tho most are covered
<robotgeek> Conor: dvd is pretty easy, install libdvdcss2
<robotgeek> !dvd > Conor
<nixternal> you can wget the win32codecs with instructions from that page if need be. also info on getting your dvds to play is on that list as well
<intelikey> runpain you put a space.  don't      start[tab] [tab] 
<nixternal> robotgeek: i so need to start using the bot :)
<Conor> Im just trying to think of what to make sure of before taking that dive and installing the thing
<runpain> yes have .kde
<intelikey> no.
<runpain> .kde/
<FisherP> I've got Ubuntu Dapper with kubuntu-desktop, and I'm thinking of doing the upgrade to Edgy.  Has anyone had problems doing this????
<genii> I need to print a sticker for my Windoze 2K box at work that says "My other computer is an Edgy!"
<intelikey> type this exactly.   using the tab key where you see [tab]   ok.       start[tab] [tab] 
<intelikey> runpain ^
<runpain> yes i will try
<intelikey> runpain we are looking for something like   " start-kde "
<runpain> yes startkde
<intelikey> ok
<runpain> please i am slow
<runpain> typer
<intelikey> ok you are doing fine.   do this next line just like i post it.
<runpain> ok
<genii> FisherP I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy with no hitches on my home box (P3 1.4, ASUS motherboard)
<intelikey> echo 'startkde' > /home/bill/.Xsession
<FisherP> genii thanks :-)
<malik__> any idea abt todays office updates?
<genii> FisherP you may want to look at:http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html
<genii> bleh
<malik__> they are damn 70mb ......if they are not essential then how do i turn em off?
<genii> FisherP you may want to look at: http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html
<runpain> ok back to root@bible-laptop
<genii> better
<intelikey> runpain that should get you going.  you can go test it. now.   by issuing this command      init 2         if for some reason it's still not working for you.   you can [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]  and you are right back to a console.
<_kuja_> malik__: probably a security update, and if you think it's non-essential, disable the ubuntu-security repos.
<FisherP> genii were u running a vanilla box or added stuff from univers and multiverse??
<runpain> well back to logon
<intelikey> yes and login as bill.
<genii> FisherP I uncommented all repos and had added some for install of special packages like gizmoproject and some others
<_kuja_> malik__: or the ubuntu-updates repos, whichever it happens to be coming from
<runpain> did and im back to logon
* _kuja_ doesn't use OOo
<FisherP> genii so in effect things from multiverse were/are still dapper???
<intelikey> runpain then something is not configured right or is not installed right.   lets check the first.     do this  as root      dpkg --configure -a
<runpain> i even restrted xserver
<runpain> ok
<runpain> wait
<FisherP> genii sry should have read right
<genii> FisherP There are multiverse/universe releses separate for each version. But it did fine on apt-get upgrade
<intelikey> dpkg --configure -a
<runpain> had to do console
<intelikey> yes.
<FisherP> genii i got you now :-)
<runpain> waiting for it
<malik__> kuja_: which suit u use?.......koffice?
<_kuja_> Yeah
<runpain> o by the way it said hangup after init 2 before
<intelikey> yeah.
<FisherP> genii thanks again... I did install Edgy on a separate partition just fine, but it was vanilla without the Nvidia drivers... I dont suppose you have Nvidia too?
<FisherP> genii install dapper upgraded to edgy
<malik__> what is vanilla?
<genii> FisherP No, a problemmatic ATI 8500DV LOL
<runpain> darn have to start computer up agian
<malik__> !vanilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vanilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> runpain why ?
<runpain> it would not go to consel
<intelikey> alt+ctrl+f1
<genii> malik_ vanilaa is a "stock" or "out-of the-box" install
<runpain> so i hit ctrl alt f8
<FisherP> malik vanilla is without anything which might break
<_kuja_> unchanged, generic
<intelikey> f1
<intelikey> not f8
<runpain> oops
<intelikey> any of f1 - f6 should work.
<runpain> ok back to cionsel still booting to root
<intelikey> dpkg --configure -a
<FisherP> genii some posts i've read say that the Nvidia upgrade breaks the upgrade
<runpain> ok
<runpain> did the dpkg
<genii> FisherP You could always use some generic driver like vesa or svga, do the install, then mess with the video after
<runpain> back to root
<intelikey> if it says nothing   tell me     if it says lots of stuff just tell me the line that starts with   Error.
<FisherP> genii yeah i've thought of that... I might just do it, but not till AFTER Christmas.
<genii> FisherP But as far as NVidia-specific help I couldn't be of much help there
<malik__> well for nvidia one have to uninstall them upgrade the distro n then install nvidia again...............atleast thats gow it was in fedora but im on kubuntu now so ..........
<FisherP> Merry Christmas Everyone !!!!!
<_kuja_> FisherP, you woke up 3 days early
<_kuja_> or 4
<genii> _kuja_ Heh!
<runpain> it asked for password i gave it pass word and it says bash:command not found
<_kuja_> depending if Eve counts ...
<FisherP> _kuja well I'm NOT gunna be on IRC on Christmas day, so Y not :-)
* _kuja_ gasps
<FisherP> and Happy New Year
<intelikey> runpain what command ?
<FisherP> kuja LOL
<runpain> wait let me back up again
<genii> intelikey apparently bash shell is not in PATH
<runpain> real easy please
<runpain> :)
<FisherP> thanks everyone... GTG  and runpain, I hope that you will get it all sorted out :-)
<_kuja_> /bin/bash?
<runpain> thaks fish God bless
<_kuja_> Later FisherP
<intelikey> genii that would prevent login on the console.   but not login kde   he has said it's the other way around.
<genii> intelikey Ah, OK... from the line he put, it appeared the CLI interpreter was confused about where the default shell was
<intelikey> runpain you loged into the console right ?
<runpain> back to  root@bible-laptop ~#
<runpain> yes
<intelikey> runpain ok at that do this.   root@bible-laptop ~# dpkg --configure -a
<Conor> hey, whats the root pass?
<genii> dash vs sh/bash likely
<intelikey> Conor there isn't one.
<malik__> Conor: user pw
<Conor> oh
<runpain> it asks for pass word
<genii> conor Root login is disabled by default
<kraut> moin
<Conor> whats the default user pw?
<Conor> is there a reason for that?
<intelikey> Conor there isnt one.
<malik__> whatever u selected on setup
<_kuja_> There is no default, AFAIK, you have to set it
<Conor> ummm...
<Jucato> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Conor> but this is a liveCD
<runpain> bash again
<intelikey> so just use sudo blah.
<Conor> AFAIK?
<malik__> Conor: nothin on live cd
<_kuja_> and if it's an account you create later, andyou don't set it, you might not be able to log into it, or it might default to a blank password
<genii> conor On livecd should be no pw
<Jucato> AFAIK = As Far As I Know
<intelikey> runpain ok.  no error messages ?
<genii> in worst case lost pw, boot to singleuser and change it with passwd
<runpain> ok back to root@bible-laptop
<genii> conor Ah, so you are not booted to hd yet?
<intelikey> there is NO passwd on the liveCD
<intelikey> you can set one.
<runpain> i am not in live
<Conor> but, how do I get into su mode? Ah, it doesnt matter, I dont need to
<intelikey> runpain that was not at you.
<runpain> i installed it to hard drive
* genii is in Memorex
<MuJ> type sudo su
<runpain> o ok
<intelikey> runpain did it say E:   or  Error:  ?
<runpain> let me work with one person at a time
<Conor> sudo su... haha
<runpain> no
<intelikey> ok
<MuJ> Conor: what haha? gives you root =)
<genii> conor Yeah it's weird, kinda defeats the purpose of locking out root
<intelikey> runpain apt-get remove kde-core
<Conor> does that work in a real version of linux, or just the livecd?
<Conor> because it seems like a violation
<intelikey> runpain that box is on the network isn't it ?
<genii> conor It works in all distros far as I know
<MuJ> sure it does.. if you've set sudoers properly
<runpain> login incorrect
<intelikey> i should have asked first then given the command ....
<runpain> wait
<Conor> wait, do you have to type the password
<runpain> err
<genii> conor If you do sudo you put the user pw . On livecd it should not ask for pw
<intelikey> wait is right.    runpain    i thought you were logged in    on a console ?
<Conor> when I did it on mepis, it did nothing
<intelikey>  root@bible-laptop ~#  <<<< like that.
<runpain> logon incorrect
<runpain> yes i was but it times out
<genii> OK some systems are beeping at me from the cluster... AFK
<runpain> 60 seconds
<runpain> err
<intelikey> no you're not.   if it times out.   it's the password timming out.
<runpain> ya
<runpain> wait
<intelikey> sounds like you may have both getty and bash running one that console.  switch to the next one.
<intelikey> alt+f2
<intelikey> login there.
<runpain> errrrrrrr
<runpain> logon incorrect
<intelikey> who are you tring to login as ?
<intelikey> login as bill
<runpain> ok got to bill
<intelikey>  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> that should work now.        :)
<runpain> goes back to bill@laptop:~#
<intelikey> ok sudo killall kdm
<runpain> did
<intelikey> you may have to hit  alt+f2 afterwords.
<intelikey> startx
<runpain> abunch of stuff
<runpain> ;{
<intelikey> line that starts with  EE ?
<runpain> a bunch
<intelikey> we may not have kdm killed try this
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<intelikey> then do the     startx     again.
<Conor> sudo Im going to bed
<intelikey> sudo mount -o remount,sleep /dev/conor's-brain /pillow
<runpain> xf860penserial:cannot open device stopping display manager:kdm not running
<intelikey> :)
<Conor> wait, shouldnt it be
<runpain>  stopping display manager:kdm not running
<Conor> oh I get it
<intelikey> runpain ok   and   startx
<runpain> (EE)
<intelikey> runpain the rest of the EE line please
<arsenyNNNN> hello. i need to install g++ 4.0.3 (not older). I type # apt-get install g++-4.0 The following packages have unmet dependencies:  g++-4.0: Depends: libstdc++6-4.0-dev (= 4.0.3-1ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages     But if I remove current version of libstdc++ and install previous (necessary for g++) I will lost more dependences. What should I do?           Thank you.
<runpain> xf860penserial:cannot open device /dev/wacom no such file or diretory
<intelikey> runpain that's not  EE is it ?    that's   WW ?
<runpain> no ee
<intelikey> hmmmm
<intelikey> well any others ?
<runpain> could not init font path element /usr/share/fronts.x11.ttf and otf and cid
<runpain> 3 of them in a row
<goodthing> oops, when you dpkg-reconfigue -a and quit that from the first screen, will the system than have configuration issues?
<Conor> hey, guys
<Conor> I was playing with the screen savers and it looks like x crashed
<intelikey> k   any other (EE)'s ?
<runpain> no just the same one listed 4 times
<Ash-Fox> Is it just me who has a problem resolving kubuntu.org
<moody> cze
<moody> mam sprawe
<Ash-Fox> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<intelikey> goodthing shouldn't   there are very few things (moments there of)  that it could hose things.   but it may leave a stale lock file in /var/lib/dpkg/
<runpain> ;{
<runpain> ;{(
<intelikey> runpain let me hear you say again exactly what you see when the system boots up normally ?
<intelikey> the last screen.
<runpain> xf860penserial:cannot open device /dev/wacom no such file or diretory
<intelikey> please describe ?
<runpain> could not init font path element /usr/share/fronts.x11.ttf and otf and cid
<intelikey> no at boot time.
<runpain> i need to re boot
<runpain> ?
<intelikey> ok you can.   and don't touch anything let it go until it is doing nothing and then tell me what you see.
<runpain> ok be rite back
<intelikey> i'm having trubble here understanding some of the things you have said in light of this later information....
<runpain> while i wait my wife has M.S and she fell today and broke a toe
<runpain> please pray for her we are to sign on a new house the 29 th
<intelikey> sorry to hear that.   i will.    and maybe you should attend to her in this spare time.
<goodthing> thanks intelikey, a reboot later on would just fix this?
<runpain> she is a sleep
<intelikey> goodthing probably not.   another dpkg --configure -a   might.
<runpain> like i should be i am a barber and have to get up at 500 to make her breakfast it 2:14 here
<runpain> i am back to logon
<intelikey> ok describe it ?
<runpain> i used my username and password and it came back to logon again
<goodthing> :)
<intelikey> is it graphical or text   is there a mouse cursor ?
<intelikey> i'm trying to get the total picture of what you are up against there runpain
<runpain> it is the graphical then when i sgn in the screen flashes then the mouse apparers
<runpain> then it goes back to graphic
<runpain> logon
<intelikey> ok   that's kdm looping  but why.....
<runpain> ummm
<runpain> O_o
<intelikey> and startx wont start the gui   that's not normal.
<runpain> i know
<MuJ> does kdm usually start if x fails?
<intelikey> runpain can you select the session to login to ?
<runpain> yes
<intelikey> MuJ no.  that's the thing that's baffeling me.
<MuJ> yeah, sounds wierd to me too
<matthew> intelikey, dude, I talked with dave_ again...it was terrible...
<runpain> i have tried that
<runpain> am
<runpain> back to logon
<genii> I wonder if all X setting files in /home/username are owned by username
<intelikey> runpain selsct something else    and login in.
<runpain> i tried kde
<intelikey> matthew ?
<runpain> now fail safe
<runpain> back again
<runpain> O_o
<matthew> intelikey, yes? don't you remember dave_? He was the guy who couldn't remember the command to edit his sources.list...
<runpain> default now
<matthew> intelikey, guess I'm being kind of demeaning, huh?
<matthew> sorry
<intelikey> runpain try reconfiguring x
<runpain> back again
<intelikey> matthew yes i remember him.
<runpain> how
<intelikey> in a console
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<runpain> ok
<genii> runpain sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<genii> heh
<matthew> genii, lol, _how_ many times did I run that?
<intelikey> matthew was it a bad day    </chuckels(i told you so'ishly)>
<genii> matthew Quite a few :)
<matthew> intelikey, no...I went to bed right after...wanted to avoid another like hime ;>)
<intelikey> lol
<runpain> ok am doing
<matthew> genii, lol, at least 20
<matthew> intelikey, what's the story with runpain?
<prak> is there any way to configure samba for accessing files and printer on a window computer graphically?
<intelikey> matthew kdm starts but can't startx   got hime reconfiguring xorg now.
<genii> matthew Something interesting: I got 2 ATI AIW cards setup on an experimental uber-box ...one is a 7500 AGP and one is a 7500 PCI :)
<matthew> genii, I hate you.
<matthew> genii, in a loving way, of course...
<MuJ> O_o
<intelikey> matthew i've never seen kdm run and startx wouldn't  before.
<genii> I dunno if they do the 3D extensions, I doubt it
<matthew> genii, I'm looking at buying an nvidia something-or-other on ebay...
<runpain> am at user of Powerpc machines
<matthew> intelikey, hmmm...don't know what's the problem...he's doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<runpain> busid
<intelikey> ah and it's a mac  ???
<genii> There is a default x setting in the kdm substructure which can have different settings than in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<runpain> dont know what to do
<intelikey> matthew yes.
<matthew> runpain, you may want to do sudo apt-get install kdm from console
<intelikey> runpain is that a mac box ?
<runpain> its an hp Omnibook 4150
<matthew> runpain, wait, is it a PPC machine, or an HP pc?
<matthew> runpain, wait...I thought you said mac
<intelikey> <runpain> busid <<< sorry missed that.    lspci
<genii> That should be a P2 400
<runpain> wait
<intelikey> in another console run    lspci
<runpain> still recon
<genii> runpain Do you have more than 128 Ram??
<runpain> yup 192ram
<genii> heh just barely meets install specs :)
<Conor> hey, whats the default password for the liveCD
<intelikey> genii you talking vidio ram ?
<genii> genii No system
<genii> intelikey No system
<intelikey> and that applies how ?
<runpain> yes system
<Conor> I locked the screen, but now I cant unlock it
<runpain> still recon
<stdin> Conor: go to tty1 and set a pass
<Conor> I tried it with no password, "ubuntu", "password", "root"
<goodthing> Conor: just enter?
<matthew> Conor, I think it's ubuntu
<genii> system ram minus onboard shared video ram might = less than optimal ram for system to run
<matthew> Conor, oh...sorry
<intelikey> genii and how does amount of system ram apply to x config ?
<Conor> I dont think I can access tty1
<matthew> intelikey, the liveCD needs enough RAM to run...
<stdin> Conor: Crtl-Alt-F1 ?
<Conor> yeah, it just gives me a blank screen
<runpain> write default files to config file yes
<intelikey> genii yes ok if he sets shared i can see that.
<Conor> stdin... haha
<intelikey> matthew that's installed.  so...
<intelikey> runpain yes
<matthew> intelikey, oh, it's all installed? my bad...
<runpain> did
<genii> conor for console yes, ctrl-left alt-f1 usually puts you in tty1...may have to hit enter key to see login prompt
<runpain> and am back at consel and will reboot
<intelikey> matthew it's supposed to be....      actually i'm not sure about any of it....  kdm running where xorg wont is like saying the bsod happes just before windows starts.....    dik.
<Conor> oh
<intelikey> runpain no need to reboot just restart x
<matthew> intelikey, lol...hmmm, runpain do you have any mission-critical data stored on your computer?
<matthew> intelikey, he may just want to reinstall...
<runpain> ok
<Conor> I can actually start a new session
<matthew> intelikey, although that is kind of a bad "solution" to the problem...
<intelikey> matthew cut losses and take greater casulties perhaps....
<runpain> how restart x
<genii> runpain do you know how to use the pastebin? A dump of /var/log/Xorg.0.log may be useful in figuring why X is failing
<matthew> runpain, alt+e
<matthew> runpain, alt+e is how you restart X
<intelikey> runpain that the login screen  use alt+f7 to get there.  hit  alt+ctrl+backspace
<genii> conor consoles tty1 thru tty6 should be text consoles, then tty7 is usually running X of course :)
<intelikey> genii  i don't think he's talking on the box he's working on....
<runpain> i hit alt f8
<intelikey> as to the pastebin Q
<intelikey> f7
<genii> intelikey Ah, dumb me :)
<intelikey> runpain alt+f7
<genii> chicken-egg situation
<runpain> just have flashing cursor
<matthew> runpain, try a reinstall of kdm
<intelikey> runpain ok alt+f1
<intelikey> runpain then     startx
<runpain> ok
<matthew> genii, intelikey I'm thinking it might be kdm, since he can obviously get X working, right?
<runpain> got ithe erros again
<intelikey> matthew ^
<runpain> O_o\
<intelikey> so no gui runpain ?
<matthew> intelikey, ah...ok...
<genii> He can run X from console but not from kdm?
<runpain> not
<matthew> intelikey, would you outline the problem for me and genii?
<runpain> gona reboot
<intelikey> genii no no x from startx  but gdm will run.
<momal> project glass... anyone tried that?
<genii> intelikey Wow, thats a weird one
<soulrider> momal: whats that ?
<intelikey> runpain reboot will help nothing.
<runpain> then go to bed
<intelikey> genii tell me.
<matthew> intelikey, want to try a reinstall of xserver and kdm/gdm?
<momal> soulrider: https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html
<intelikey> runpain ok    good night.   sorry we didn't get it fixed for you.
<momal> digg article: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Project_Looking_Glass_1_0_Released_2
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> this is deus/conor
<soulrider> stupid internet connection, BRB
<matthew> runpain, I'll be here for another few hours, then again tomorrow...I'm almost always on...
<genii> ubuntu Heya deus :)
<runpain> this ichthux 6.10rc really sucks
<goodthing> i have heard ksnapshot can be configured pretty well, anyone knows where this can be done?
<matthew> momal, is that a recent article?
<momal> yes
<momal> like 9 hours old
<runpain> im rebooting
<matthew> momal, gonna look at it...
<intelikey> runpain some have no problems some have nightmares ....
<runpain> k got watch cursor
<intelikey> k that's good.
<runpain> ok signed on
<intelikey> k
<runpain> back to logon
<runpain>  same old same old
<intelikey> same story.
<intelikey> good night.   tomarrow is another day.
<runpain> what is the problem here
<momal> whats happening? kde is logining in and just auto going back to login screen ?
<runpain> the ichthucx 6.09 worked fine
<matthew> momal, from what I gather, kdm loads, but then X shuts down
<runpain> yes thats what its doing
<ubuntu> Im trying to set up my wireless internet
<runpain> whats happening? kde is logining in and just auto going back to login screen
<intelikey> momal and also he can kill kdm   and startx wont...... wait.
<intelikey> runpain one more thing.
<runpain> ok
<intelikey> drop to a console and login
<runpain> ok one more time
<genii> ubuntu Please do /nick deus   or /nick Conor , will make my life less confusing :)
<runpain> ok
<intelikey> issue this command.    sudo chown bill:bill /home/bill -R
<Conor> oh sorry, Im just on multiple computers
<deus> hmm...
<genii> intelikey Thats what I thought it might be since I think he hand edited the .Xsession as root
<brandon_> intelikey: can you help me remove the trash icon from my desktop?  i'm on feisty, and do not have anything in kcontrol.
<genii> deus I saw something about the wireless when trying to find the boot options
<runpain> back to bill@bible-laptop
<genii> deus Lemme go thru history/refind
<intelikey> runpain    hit alt+f7    and try to login again.
<runpain> blinking cursor
<deus> hey, Im getting a whole lot of failure from this wireless this
<matthew> momal, man, looking glass looks very very nice...
<deus> oh wait
<genii> deus http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773514
<momal> matthew: I'l try it out when i get some spare time in about an hour ^^
<intelikey> genii i thought we had ruled that out,  because i thought he ran startx as root eariler  but the console had dual sessions in it for some reason....
<matthew> momal, genii, wish I had some 3d acceleration for my video card...lol w/ genii
<genii> if he was in /home/someuser dir then ran startx as root it overwrites all
<intelikey> runpain     alt+f7   not f8    NOT f8
<deus> how can I find out if Im connected or not if I also have an ethernet running?
<runpain> nothing
<genii> deus ifconfig -a    shows connections. If eth0 has an IP you are likely connecting to router
<olodumare> ::weep::  Someone please shed some light on my palm situation!
<brandon_> gah, how can i remove the trash from desktop
<intelikey> ok alt+letf-arrow    as many times as it takes to get there.
<genii> deus try to ping some known site for connectivity test eg: ping google.com   etc etc
<intelikey> alt+letf-arrow
<intelikey> [alt] +[letf-arrow] 
<runpain> k
<intelikey> [alt] +[left-arrow] 
<runpain> did still inconsole
<intelikey> untill you get to the graphic login screen
<intelikey> [alt] +[left-arrow] 
<matthew> deus, you can also view your wireless info using iwconfig or wlassistant...
<runpain> did it still flashing cursor
<intelikey> you aing there yet.
<intelikey> aint
<runpain> then when i do it one more time bck to console
<genii> runpain or try [alt] +[F6]  or possibly F7 key
<Darkkish> hey guys long time no chat
<intelikey> runpain exit
<Darkkish> if any of you even remember me
<intelikey> runpain in the console exity
<intelikey> runpain in the console exit
<runpain> did back to login console
<Darkkish> I am trying to install kubuntu on a toshiba laptop, and i can't get wireless working, this seems to be a common problem, i enable the card and after one or two seconds it disables it self agian
<runpain> tty1
<intelikey> ok i give up.     you linux does not work like mine.    sorry.
<brandon_> anyone know how to remove trash from desktop?
<runpain> it is Kubuntu engine under the Ichthux 6.10rc
<matthew> runpain, I'll try to help you now, if you'd like...
<runpain> ok for a while i guess
<runpain> matthew
<matthew> runpain, let me look for info on Ichthux...
<intelikey> i even thought he might have "droped to console"  by clicking the console login button in kdm   but exiting should have ended that  no?
<runpain> not much on there web site
<genii> deus Any luck on wireless front?
<matthew> runpain, gonna look at wikipedia...gotta love that place
<runpain> tried there too
<Darkkish> nobody knows?
<Darkkish> I enable my wireless card
<Darkkish> which linux SEEMs to recognise
<Darkkish> as genaric
<Darkkish> then it disabeles it shortly after i enable it...
<matthew> runpain, ok...did you just install ichthux?
<intelikey> !wifi | Darkkish
<ubotu> Darkkish: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brandon_> sudo shutdown -h now
<Darkkish> thanks i'll check tha tout
<runpain> yes matthew
<matthew> runpain, or did you have it installed for a while, then it crashed?
<Conor> hmmm
<runpain> just did
<brandon_> how do i remove trash
<matthew> runpain, hmm...have you tried Ubuntu Christian Edition?
<matthew> runpain, just a thought...
<runpain> ya got that one too
<matthew> runpain, you prefer ichthux?
<Conor> matthew: or genii how do I get the computer to recognize a ethernet connection that wasnt plugged in when the computer booted without rebooting?
<runpain> no mepis
<matthew> Conor, /etc/init.d/networkd restart?
<genii> Conor sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<matthew> Conor, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<matthew> genii, I defer to your superiour knowledge...lol
<runpain> but i liked ich fr the desktop watchword
<genii> matthew I just type faster
<genii> :)
<matthew> runpain, you prefer mepis to ichthux or UCE?
<runpain> ya i could mess with grub and the splash screens
<intelikey> brandon_ what are you tring to do ?
<runpain> and do root and all kinds of stuff
<brandon_> remove the trash icon from the desktop
<brandon_> on feisty
<runpain> im new to this
<Conor> hey! I got it
<matthew> runpain, you should be able to tweak grub and splash screens and stuff with ichthux and UCE...
<runpain> i was doing it with ich 6.09
<matthew> runpain, so...have you tried a reinstall of Ichthux...
<runpain> abunch
<intelikey> brandon_ /join #ubuntu+1     feisty is still alpha/beta
<matthew> runpain, you might want to md5 your disc...
<runpain> i did
<runpain> it was fine
<ubuntu_> matthew, genii, et al, Im going to bed, but thanks for all your help!
<matthew> runpain, hmmm, let me think on this one...
<brandon_> isn't there a command to do it on edgy
<matthew> ubuntu_, uh, np
<matthew> *whispers* genii, did I help ubuntu_ ?
<ubuntu_> oh, sorry, this is conor/deus again
<seven11> how can i start firefox insted of konquerer from inside konversation /google -b linux  will open konquerer?
<runpain> Hay folks i will be back tomorrow God willing got to get some shut I
<matthew> deus, seriously...stop.
<matthew> runpain, alright, I'll mull it over...ttyl
<intelikey> brandon_ rm -fr ~/Desktop/[T,t] rash*
<runpain> God Bless all and thank you from the top of my Heart:} O_o
<matthew> genii, any ideas? I'm fresh out...could be a bad graphics card that overheats when strained...or something..
<intelikey> but that wont keep it from comming back. brandon_
<matthew> genii, lol, not from the bottom?
<matthew> of his heart...
<Guardian> hi
<matthew> yeah...
<intelikey> not even middle...
<Darkkish> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<matthew> intelikey, lol
<Guardian> i still have my problem with usb drives not mounted automatically
<Guardian> i tried to reinstall hal but it did not help
<seven11> firefox from konversation anyone know how i do this
<Darkkish> lol
<intelikey> i had a problem with cd drives mounting automatically   but i finally managed to get rid of all the automatic krap.
<Darkkish> Open the pod bay doors, HAL.
<Darkkish> I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that.
<genii> matthew Sorry went AFK and lost some scroll
<genii> matthew Bad card overheating with runpain ?
<malik__> any good p2p client like limewire or even if limewire is available for edgy?
<matthew> np...runpain left...gonna come back tomorrow...ummm, I'm out of ideas...maybe...just an idea I'm tossing out there...
<intelikey> genii heh yeah that's what i thought... :)
<matthew> malik__, use ktorrent or azureus
<matthew> !ktorrent > malik__
<matthew> !azureus > malik__
<intelikey> well when he comes back   i hope someone else helps him.    i like him.  but the more i try to help him, the more that gets strained....
<Darkkish> when i do sudo ifup
<Darkkish> i get an error
<matthew> intelikey, I felt the same way with Dave_
<intelikey> :/
<matthew> he was almost like an 8-year old...
<malik__> i have ktorrent i want somethin like limewire or e donkey so that i can get individual files i need instead downloading whole heap of thngs
<intelikey> almost
<matthew> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<intelikey> !frostwire
<matthew> malik__, there you go ^^^^
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<genii> Hmm Omnibook 4150 has NeoMagic MagicGraph NM2200 combined video (2.5MB) and audio chip
<matthew> hmmm, I wonder when the last time he cleaned it out was (if ever)
<Darkkish> !ifup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> genii, intelikey I work in a computer shop...see lappys in there all the time with ounces of dust in the fans  and heatsinks...sad stuff...
<Darkkish> !siocsifflags
<intelikey> Darkkish did you check the wifi page ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about siocsifflags - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !ifconfig
<intelikey> !wifi | Darkkish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Darkkish: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matthew> !iwconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> !wlassistant
<ubotu> wlassistant: User friendly KDE frontend for wireless network connection. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 115 kB, installed size 572 kB
<genii> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matthew> yay!
<intelikey> !network
<matthew> !wireless
<genii> LOL !*
<matthew> oh yeah
<matthew> I won...I think...
<matthew> genii, don't you dare...
<genii> I think ubotu is going to strike for more pay soon
<intelikey> i think you guys flooded the bot right off the network.
<matthew> intelikey, might have...at first I didn't realize it was a bot...
<matthew> intelikey, genii it works pretty well though. I like it
<matthew> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matthew> ok, he's still here...
<abattoir> wireless and madwifi probably point to the same thing, and since it was trigerred w/i 8s, it didn't respond
<matthew> abattoir, ah
<genii> Yeah likely
<genii> !nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<genii> !snort
<ubotu> snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-7 (edgy), package size 330 kB, installed size 800 kB
<matthew> intelikey, omg...check this out! http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/main/
<matthew> !airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-1.1 (edgy), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<intelikey> <genii> !madwifi <intelikey> !network <matthew> !wireless <<< yeah all one infonode.
<seven11> somebody know where konversation puts its scripts
<Darkkish> ok ubotu is not helping
<matthew> seven11, /home/[username] /.konversation
<Darkkish> can i talk to a person about my broadcom wireless card
<matthew> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Darkkish> because i'm getting an error i cannot explain
<malik__> guyz what abt MLDonkey or amule ?........seems like they have the biggest network after the torrents?
<genii> Darkkish http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773514   <-- for another laptop but applies
<intelikey> apropos ?
<Darkkish> i don't really want to use ndiswrapper if i don't have to...
<momal> konversation doesn't load japanese language when you set the system to japanese... even after logout/relogin weird :S
<Darkkish> i've never ever had any luck with ndiswrapper
<seven11> matthew: thats where i checked first      its not there
<matthew> seven11, hmm...then I don't know...sorry
<Guardian> how to get back usb drive automounting please ? i tried to reinstall hal but it did not help
<Darkkish> ...
<intelikey> seven11 /usr/share/konversation    or /usr/share/kde*
<Darkkish> i guess i'[ll give ndis another chance
<genii> Darkkish I'm not certain there is a native linux driver, all refs I can find seem to be ndiswrapper related for Broadcom
<seven11> intelikey: thats where i checked second :)  its not there
<Darkkish> Dell Truemobile 1300
<Darkkish> ...
<olodumare> I use ndiswrapper for my laptop (broadcom chipset)  it works.
<Darkkish> its broadcom on the inside, dell on the outside...
<intelikey> what's not there seven11 ?
<intelikey> seven11 what did you check for ?
<seven11> i am looking for the konversation scrips intelikey
<intelikey> like i'm going to search for 'something' in /var/lib/   nope it's not there....
<Darkkish> how do i install ndiswrapper without an internet connection
<genii> Darkkish Broadcom is only the chipset make that the wireless part of your laptop uses.
<intelikey> seven11 again what did you look for ?
<Darkkish> i have no way of plugging my lappy into the router
<intelikey> seven11 there is a reason i'm asking.
<matthew> Darkkish, can you attach an ethernet cable to your laptop?
<seven11> i have /usr/share/konversatio
<matthew> Darkkish, oh, sorry, too late
<seven11> and /usr/share/kde
<matthew> genii, can't he install from a CD...?
<seven11> both no have
<intelikey> seven11 find /usr /var -type d -iname script
<olodumare> Got a jumpdrive?
<matthew> genii, like, burn ndiswrapper to a cd, then insert the CD into his lappy...the apt-get install? gotta edit the sources.list though...
<genii> matthew As I gather he has a working installation but his wireless lan is the isssue
<matthew> genii,  I was talking about installing ndiswrapper from a cd...
<matthew> Darkkish, how are you online right now?
<intelikey> if you could tell me what you wanted to find i could narrow that considerably.    but seeing that all you can say is "konversation's scripts"  that's about as narrow as i can go.
<genii> matthew Ah Ok, I got confoozed :)
<matthew> genii, you, confused? no way. lol
<intelikey> seven11 you can add etc to that if you don't find what ever it is you are looking for.......
<genii> Apparently the native linux drivers for Broadcom are "bcm43xx" ....
<olodumare> Yeah, but they infrequently work.  sometimes you even have to blacklist that driver
<matthew> ok all, I just finished downloading Lost: Season 2...see you all in a week or so...lol
<genii> Darkkish If you do sudo lsmod|grep bcm    does it produce a result?
<genii> olodumare Ah, OK :) I'm just learning about this module as I go right now
<kkathman> anyone here done any advanced tweaking of their kubuntu system ?
<unix_infidel> kkathman: that's a pretty generic question.
<unix_infidel> what do you want to do today?
<matthew> !anyone | kkathman
<ubotu> kkathman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<matthew> lol
<kkathman> lol
<Darkkish> @genii "Sorry, try again."
<kkathman> point taken... but my general point was to see if there was any advanced people around... so thanks :)
<Darkkish> HAHAHAA
<Darkkish> nvm >_>
<unix_infidel> lol @ advanced people.
<Darkkish> yeah i get a few things that come up
<kkathman> im trying to remove some process from my system that I dont need
<kkathman> like bluetooth for instance
<intelikey> unix_infidel where they at ???
<luca> hi everyone
<kkathman> I removed the S24bluetooth from the rc3 directory
<unix_infidel> kkathman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<Darkkish> @ genii I get a few things, ieeee80211softmac and ieeee80211
<genii> Darkkish Is there a line that shows wlan using this driver? (bcm43xx)
<kkathman> but somewhere its being loaded again  cuz I see it occasionally as kbluetoothd
<Darkkish> yes genii
<e1mer> whats the equivalent for ipconfig/flushdns in linux
<genii> Darkkish OK let me think for a bit
<kkathman> unix_infidel:  I'll take a peek thanks very much for your help :)
<luca> does someone now where I should file a supposed bug for AIGLX?
<genii> elmer sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<intelikey> e1mer linux uses ifconfig     man ifconfig
<intelikey> or do that total reset thing.... but that can hang things...
<seven11> intelikey: ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/
<seven11> thanks
<e1mer> intelikey: no flushdns
<intelikey> seven11 you said that it wasn't in your home dir  first raddle out of the box  ???
<Darkkish> Lalala
<seven11> intelikey: sorry /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<Darkkish> I'm restarting my laptop because i'm getting su errors...
<Darkkish> it could take a while (its only 750MHz)
<intelikey> seven11 ok.   did you find what you want in there ?
<seven11> yes thanks
<genii> Darkkish This may help:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<genii> bleh
<genii> Darkkish https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<Darkkish> wow that was fast
<Darkkish> k thanks genii
<intelikey> Darkkish if setup correctly linux can boot on a 750mhz box in the time it takes bios to post.
<genii> np
<Darkkish> yeah intelikey it actually booted pretty damn fast
<genii> Darkkish since it involves getting some packages you may need to use a 2nd box to d/l them/transfer over etc
<intelikey> Darkkish yes  and i would imagine that it's wasting quit a bit of time still checking and probing for things that are not there.
<Darkkish> unfortunatly intelikey your probably right.
<Darkkish> and genii i've just unplugged my wifi routers cable and plugged it directly into the laptop
<Darkkish> so if i start complaining about the wireless router not showing up after all of this
<Darkkish> slap me.
<genii> Darkkish LOL alright
<genii> I need to go work on some other computetrs so AFK a bit but checking in aver few minutes. Changing nick to genii-around
<intelikey> hmmm i think i need a new twm system.twmrc-menu  file.
<intelikey> tty23 [root@~]  update-menus
<intelikey> Warning: the string include-menu-defs did not occur in template file /etc/X11/twm//system.twmrc-menu
<intelikey> tty23 [root@~] 
<intelikey> and twm menus don't get updated.
<intelikey> maybe adding that string will fix it.....
<matthew> k, I'm back...the season finale from season 1 hasn't completely downloaded...so I don't want to go onto season 2...and please, nobody tell me what happens.
<intelikey> oh you haven't seen it.
<intelikey> well it ends up with'
<Darkkish> genii-around i'm getting some errors about extracting firmware from old driver is bad
<matthew> intelikey, do you follow lost?
<Darkkish> nvm
<Darkkish> oh i used to
<Darkkish> but i havn't been latelyt :(
<genii-around> Darkkish :( I'm outta ideas then
<matthew> Darkkish, I was about to finish season 1, but my friend borrowed the DVD and promptly lost it...I've been jonesing for it ever since. I found a site where I could watch it online...but only season 1...and no finale...it killing me...lol
<matthew> ok...enough lost...
<matthew> genii-around, what are you doing now? still net-installing?
<Darkkish> sad lol
<genii-around> matthew Yeah. I have to do a mirror of dapper repo now cuz the stupid winmodems we have won't compile on Edgy
<matthew> Darkkish, yeah, I know...but I gotta know what that thing was that killed the pilot and moved all those tree
<matthew> genii-around, wait...you actually found a winmodem that is useful under linux?
<Darkkish> genii-around now it almost works
<matthew> amazing...you really _are_ magical
<matthew> lol
<genii-around> matthew Quite a few actually
<Darkkish> but when i scan it says "interface doesn't suppoetr scanning : no such device
<matthew> genii-around, I was under the impression that only serial modems and the like worked...
<genii-around> intel 537EP   Lucent Agere winmodem (ltmodem) and Conexant cx11252 series (the problemmatic ones)
<matthew> genii-around, hmmm, might want to look at that...thank you genii-around
<genii-around> Darkkish On that page the author says the exact same thing but that he can still get to the AP etc etc
<matthew> genii-around, what's the problem with the conexant ones? no drivers?
<genii-around> matthew Yesterday I was trying to remember evrything I forgot about C/C++ decoding all the source code for the damn Conexants
<Darkkish> AP genii?
<genii-around> matthew Linuxant provides a free driver that is limited to 14.4 will sell you a driver keyed to your specific machine for about $20 no cap
<matthew> genii-around, whoa...nice...I know a little bit of C++...probably not enough to help, though
<matthew> genii-around, they get you every way, huh? no vaseline, no kiss, no reacharound...although 20 bucks isn't _that_ bad
<genii-around> matthew But the guy who does the drivers there (Mark Boucher) did open-source Conexant stuff previously and his source for pre 2.6 is still around
<matthew> genii-around, gonna port it to 2.6?
<rcrook> Ok, got a sensors problem. it keeps telling me it cant read the i2c detail from /sys... I can so I am not sure why it cant. I do have all the appropriate modules loaded but it is still complaining. any ideas?
<genii-around> matthew Some of it was already ported to 2.6 and mostly successfully compiles on 2.6.15-xx but for some reason on 2.6.17-xx fails miserably
<genii-around> so dapper=works edgy=not work
<matthew> genii-around, hmm, why not just downgrade the kernel to 2.6.17?
<genii-around> matthew min kernel for edgy is 2.6.17-o generic   but the source which compiles successfully only so far can do up to 2.6.15 (Dapper )
<Darkkish> OMG
<Darkkish> OMG!
<Darkkish> I THINK ITS WORKING!
<genii-around> Darkkish LOL
<matthew> genii-around, really? hmm, interesting...so, are you going to install Dapper on all Conextant modem machines?
<matthew> Darkkish, very cool....love it when stuff works...
<genii-around> matthew Seeing as we bought 850 of them I'd say yes
<matthew> genii-around, rofl...although that may just be cause it's 2 in the morning...
<Darkkish> me too matthew considering it rarely works for me
<Darkkish> i love having to enter my password for EVERYTHING on linux >_>
<matthew> genii-around, think the customers are going to notice/object?
<Darkkish> well now this is interesting
<matthew> Darkkish, it's just so you don't _really_ screw something up...you know?
<matthew> Darkkish, at least, without knowing first...lol
<genii-around> matthew Well since we bundle a dial-up account with each machine they would likely notice if the machine had no modem LOL
<Darkkish> moment of truth
<Darkkish> does wifi work!
<Darkkish> "connection failed"
<matthew> genii-around, no, I meant notice/object about not having edgy...
<genii-around> Darkkish after you disconnected the hard wire, did you do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   ?
<genii-around> matthew I doubt they know enough about anything that is not Windoze
<Darkkish> SUCSESS
<matthew> genii-around, very nice...will you get paid extra to go help the 2500+ linux n00bs that you're inheriting?
<Darkkish> SUCCESS**
<genii-around> Darkkish Also I noticed in that help page that he remarked his wlan connection got put as nonstandard (eg not eth0 ) like eth1 or eth2 etc
<matthew> genii-around, hopefully they understand how to use the machine...packaged w/ a tutorial?
<genii-around> Darkkish Cool :)
<Darkkish> yeah
<Darkkish> its eth1
<Darkkish> thank you so much genii!
<Darkkish> i can't belive that worked lol
<genii-around> Darkkish Well you should send the guy who wrote that page a thanks not me :)
<Darkkish> haha
<Darkkish> good idea
<genii-around> matthew We are giving them a tutorial on DVD or VHS (their choice)
<matthew> genii-around, VHS...rofl...
<matthew> genii-around, hopefully they won't be as n00bish as Dave_
<matthew> lol
<genii-around> LOL
<matthew> genii-around, very nice...will you get paid extra to go help the 2500+ linux n00bs that you're inheriting?
<genii-around> I have setup the machines so that we can remote ssh into their boxes if neccesary
<matthew> genii-around, sounds like you've got a pretty sweet job...
<Darkkish> cd drive is not working :(
<matthew> Darkkish, sudo mount /dev/cdrom?
<Darkkish> no the button on the outside is not working
<Darkkish> i right clicked on the cd icon and clicked eject
<matthew> Darkkish, sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<Darkkish> and it popped right open
<matthew> hmmm
<genii-around> Darkkish sudo eject /cdrom
<matthew> I've had that happen to me too
<genii-around> perhaps /media/cdrom or /mnt/cdrom
<Darkkish> ok the button seems to be working now
<matthew> happens off and on
<Darkkish> lol
<genii-around> matthew As for extra pay for tech support on the machines... I am on (meager) salary so ne extra pay
<genii-around> par for the course
<matthew> bummer...but are you happy?
<genii-around> More than I would be if I had to do a 9-5 type gig
<genii-around> Plus I get to play with cool toys :)
<Darkkish> so genii would you suggest not running firefox? and just using konq instead?
<matthew> genii-around, and learn more about linux...
<genii-around> Darkkish Either is good but I like FF
<Darkkish> yeah me too
<matthew> Darkkish, I know I'm not genii-around but I would recomend swiftfox...
<shosho> #python
<Darkkish> but i've heard people say it doesn't run all that well on KDE (and i've kindof noticed it)
<matthew> !python | shosho
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<genii-around> mainly for the cool extensions like DownThemAll and Chatzilla, also remote bookmarks etc
<shosho> sorry
<shosho> wrong type
<Darkkish> i just use...
<matthew> genii-around, I like tabmixplus and gmail notifier, myself...
<Darkkish> tab mix plus
<tejinder> the fonts paths are wrong in xorg.conf, is it a bug?
<matthew> Darkkish, TMP is the way to go...
<Jucato> kget has a download all links...
<Darkkish> i use tab mix plus, adblock, and filterset g
<matthew> oh yeah, and AdBlock Plus...
<Darkkish> and IETab for when i'm building websites
<genii-around> FF 2 on have some tab mix plus stuff integrated and it won't intall that extension w/out probs
<tejinder> can anyone send me edgy xorg.conf?
<Darkkish> matthew do you have filterset G. updater?
<matthew> Darkkish, don't know what you mean.
<Darkkish> no no
<Darkkish> adblock plus is useless without it
<Darkkish> go to the firefox website and get filterset g updater from the extensions
<Darkkish> you will LOVE it
<tejinder> can anyone send me edgy xorg.conf?
<genii-around> tejinder It's a common thing to see 3 lines when X exits about some fonts not being found etc
<matthew> tejinder, you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fuzzy76> Anyone know why hcitool (bluetooth) only works for root? It makes it impossible for lusers to use bluetooth. :-/
<matthew> Fuzzy76, you can use sudo to run programs as root
<Darkkish> can't you change the privilages of the files to work for non root?
<tejinder> matthew: i have ubuntu edgy beta. if i dist-upgrade, the xorg paths will be corrected?
<genii-around> tejinder They are actually there and being found in a different path .. no worries
<tejinder> are those paths corrected in stable edgy cd?
<matthew> Darkkish, d/l'ed it and installed...
<Fuzzy76> but which files? the executable for hcitool IS executable for non-root
<Fuzzy76> and sudo isn't a good solution. I don't want all users to be sudoers.
<Darkkish> matthew it updates your adblock with filterset G which is a global block list
<matthew> very cool
<Darkkish> you will most likely never see an advert again
<genii-around> Fuzzy You may need to setuid
<Darkkish> :)
<matthew> Fuzzy76, only the user that installed the system can do sudo by default...
<Fuzzy76> matthew: I know that. As I said, I want bluetooth to work for normal users without sudo rights.
<matthew> Fuzzy76, oh, ok...I misunderstood you...I believe that you can chmod the file to allow non-root people to execute it...
<Fuzzy76> I'm running kubuntu, and bluetooth only works for root.
<Fuzzy76> [11:16]  <Fuzzy76> but which files? the executable for hcitool IS executable for non-root
<matthew> Fuzzy76, no idea...don't use bluetooth.
<genii-around> Hmm so setuid not the issue
<Fuzzy76> bluetooth is just broken by default :(
<genii-around> Fuzzy76 do you know what /dev/device it uses?
<Fuzzy76> I'm afraid not
<genii-around> I had a similar issue and solved it by symlinking to the actual /dev entry then using the symlink for regular users
<Fuzzy76> yay. :) I found the /dev/bus/usb node and changed its rights :)
<genii-around> Fuzzy76 I found something that may help you by editing in the /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<genii-around> ah perhaps too late :)
<Fuzzy76> not really
<Fuzzy76> konqeror still cant find any devices :(
<genii-around> OK the relevvant part here looks like /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf options {                          area where it needs      security user;    inserted
<ReTyPe> how do i get surround sound ?
<Fuzzy76> it already has security user here :s
<genii-around> bleh
<Fuzzy76> hcid scan works now... But konqueror right click, actions, send via bluetooth doesn't find any devices. :-/
<genii-around> Fuzzy76 Lemme do some research and I'll get back to ya shortly
<Darkkish> well genii i'd have to say mission accomplished
<Darkkish> internet is working great
<Darkkish> but its 2:30 AM here
<Darkkish> and i'm about to fall asleep
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> so goodnight and thanks once again
<genii-around> Darkkish Sleep well and enjoy your wireless freedom :)
<matthew> Darkkish, where you at?
<genii-around> Fuzzy76 in that conf file a section like this?
<genii-around> device {
<genii-around>   name "%h-%d"; # %d - device id, %h - host name
<genii-around>   class 0x100;
<genii-around>   iscan enable;
<genii-around>   pscan enable;
<genii-around>   lm accept;
<genii-around>   lp hold,sniff,park;
<genii-around> }
<genii-around> I think the relevant areas iscan enable     pscan enable      etc etc
<Fuzzy76> yup... My file looks identical
<genii-around> hmm
<Fuzzy76> no.... my class is all weird
<genii-around> Fuzzy76 That part is all system/device dependent so can be radically different
<genii-around> Fuzzy76 Is the device you are trying to connect to a phone by the way?
<dsafda> hi guys, could you help me with TTF anti-aliasing? I would try to disable the anti-aliasing only for *one* type of TTF, I have a Sans Serif as general TTF, and other TTF for menu bar, desktop items, etc, I'd like to have anti-aliasing on everything but *not* on the Sans Serif, that is perfect without anti-aliasing, could you help me?
<Fuzzy76> yes
<genii-around> Fuzzy76 OK. May sound weird but try this. Insert a line "noauth" in /etc/ppp/options
<genii-around> without the quotes
<Fuzzy76> well... I'm not trying to use it as a modem, I'm just trying to send files to and from
<Fuzzy76> but i tried it
<malik__> how do i know that which update is coming from which repo?
<Fuzzy76> shouldn't there be some bluetooth manager in my systray?
<genii-around> Fuzzy76 :( dunno, sorry
<malik__> how do i know that which update is coming from which repo?.........plus if any one can tell how do i turn off updates for open office?
<Fuzzy76> damn weird
<Fuzzy76> genii-around: I found my phone in konqueror by navigating to "remote places" (or whatever it's called, I'm running norwegian locale). :) That'll do for now. :) It's just the send-to-bluetooth right-click action that doesn't work.
<matthew> hey genii-around do you have any idea why adept-update would give me the option to "skip package list"?
<genii-around> Fuzzy76 Unfortunately I haven't had to debug much blutooth probs on linux yet... I think I'm out of ideas for this
<genii-around> matthew Perhaps because it's already cached
<genii-around> matthew in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<moody_> cze
<moody_> mam sprawe
<genii-around> !cz | moody
<ubotu> moody: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<moody_> a polski ?
<matthew> genii-around, ah...ok
<moody_> halo
<moody_> a polski ?
<genii-around> malik__ Well I know a roundabout way to find which things come from which repos but not an easy way
<genii-around> !pl | moody
<ubotu> moody: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<matthew> malik__, why do you want to know?
<matthew> malik__, just curious?
<matthew> genii-around, yay, got a major update for OOo...
<toschi> ciao a tutti
<matthew> ciao
<matthew> lol, that's all the italian I nkow
<matthew> know
<genii-around> In each directory apt-get looks to there is a file called Packages or Packages.gz  So if you open up the file Packages   for instance in an editor it wil give detailed info about each file there
<malik__> matthew: yes and also i dont want to download these updates day in day out measuring upto 70 to 100 mb at a time for open office..........other updates i dont mind but i dont use office that much so im just annoyed a lil
<matthew> malik__, ah
<genii-around> tutti a capo tutti  Is about all my Italian :)
<genii-around> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<genii-around> Hmm doesn't say what repo
<malik__> i checked most of em are comin from ubuntu core n funny thing is the installed version is 2.0.4-0ubuntu3 n upgrade one is 2.0.4-ubuntu4
<malik__> what if i uninstall it with apt-get or adept or something?
<malik__> wud it wreck my system?
<genii-around> malik__ I'm pretty sure there is a way in adept to tell it to ignore certain updates but I'm not sure of the way
<malik__> okie genii i ll look around in settings thanx for the tip tho
<genii-around> malik__ np
<matthew> genii-around, lol, did you know that Chuck Norris can unscramble an egg?
<genii-around> matthew Why the hell would he want to???
<sebbar> hello everybody, what's the right place to leave a comment about an oxygen icon?
<matthew> genii, when Chuck Norris falls into a lake, he doesn't get wet, the water gets Chuck Norris'd
<matthew> lol
<genii> :)
<matthew> genii, have you got any?
<genii> matthew What, scrambled eggs?
<matthew> genii, Chuck Norris lost his virginity before his dad did...rofl
<matthew> genii, no...Chuck Norris jokes
<genii> hah...no
<genii> sebbar Most likely the best place would be on one of the ubuntu forums
<Fuzzy76> genii: Thanks for your help anyway. :) I must've fixed something somewhere... It works partially now, and I'll live with that. :)
<matthew> genii, my friend would like to tell you that Chuck Norris doesn't read books; he stares them down until he gets the information that he needs.
<genii> Fuzzy76 :)
<matthew> genii, Chuck Norris doesn't go hunting, he goes killing.
<matthew> ok...enough chuck norris jokes...lol
* genii thinks about good guys in black pyjamas jumping through car windshields
<matthew> genii, huh?
<matthew> ninjas?
<genii> Chuck Norris first movie was Good Guys Wear Black
<matthew> ah
<matthew> didn't know that...
<genii> It was the first time the stunt where he jumped up and kicked through a windshield of a car trying to run him down was done
<matthew> nice...Chuck Norris always did git 'er done...
<matthew> I like in Walker, Texas Ranger where Chuck Norris kicks 3 guys' butts, then goes over and bails out his black friend...seriously, it happens in every episode...kinda racist, no?
<genii> Hmm Chuck Norris vs Jet Li ... cage match ... my money is on Chuckie
<matthew> Chuck Norris vs. Jackie Chan...Winner == Jackie Chan...unbelievably enough...
<genii> Jackie Chan does some insane stunts
<matthew> all his own...
<genii> Well a Texas Ranger having black friends in the first place is preposterous LOL
<matthew> genii, roflmao
<matthew> literally
<genii> I need to go babysit some boxes so sorta AFK but I'll come back to checkin every few mins
<matthew> I hate the big hick trucks tho...
<matthew> genii, np...it's only your job...
<toma> The installer is telling me on the page to prepare the mount points, that i've not selected a partition for the root. But i have done that. Any tips?
<MHK> toma: redo the selection step?
<MHK> =)
<sebbar> toma I think it's a bug, I had the same problem...solved using the installer cd. I know some other guy did the same thing, some other eventually worked around it without needing to download another cd
<sebbar> you're trying to keep a windows partition?
<toma> sebbar: yes
<toma> sebbar: / should be on /dev/hda2
<matthew> MHK, when you're making the partitions for kubuntu, make sure to label one as /
<matthew> that should take care of it...remember to restart the installer, though
<matthew> otherwise it won't recognize the change...
<toma> sebbar: if it's a bug then imho we should make another iso. Not being able to install something from an installer cd is pretty serious imho
<toma> matthew: i have not altered the partition table
<MHK> matthew: yeah, and make sure you don't forget the swap. I damn idiot made it to small (500mb), even though my ram is about 1gb -> hybernate works not allways
<toma> matthew: i just selected / to be on /dev/hda2
<matthew> toma, hmmm
<matthew> toma, did it work?
<toma> no, it still states 'no root file system'
<rchovan> hi , could someone help me with usb problem on kubuntu ?
<toma> "Warning, you can lost data" is a typo ;-)
<matthew> toma, you need to restart the installer
<matthew> toma, otherwise, the installer will move forward using the old data, not the new data...
<matthew> rchovan, what's the problem?
<sebbar> toma: my 2 cents: if you have enough bandwidth and a spare cd, download the alternate cd and install, worked straight forward for me. It might work some other way as well though
<sebbar> rchovan: don't ask to ask, just ask ;-)
<toma> matthew: after reformatting it works
<sebbar> ok cool
<matthew__> rchovan, what's the problem?
<matthew__> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matthew__> lol
<toma> matthew__: so the error should have been "no root partition or partion not formatted", i will file a bug and attach a fix
<toma> thnxs all
<matthew__> toma, hmmm, weird...good luck w/ that...
<matthew__> rchovan, what's the problem?
<rchovan> matthew__: hi, i can't unplug USB pen drive as user,
<matthew__> rchovan, do you know what device your usb is? (sda, sdb1, etc...)
<rchovan> matthew__: yes, i have some infos for you
<matthew__> rchovan, ok, let's hear it.
<rchovan> matthew__: Kubuntu 6.10, list of mount (/dev/sdc1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8))
<genii> rchovan sudo umount /dev/sdX && eject /dev/sdX    where X is the letter of the drive it sees the pen drive as
<matthew__> rchovan, ok, you need to type in the konsole          sudo eject /dev/sdc1
<matthew__> genii, awww, you stole my kill...lol
<genii> sorry umount should be from the dir it is mounted to
<rchovan> matthew__: yes, it work with sudo, but i can't remove usb drive trought KDE icon
<genii> eg /media/someplace
<matthew__> genii, doesn't eject take care of umount as well?
<genii> matthew__ I dunno, just habit I have to use umount
<rchovan> matthew__:  list of umount /dev/sdc1 is umount: /dev/sdc1 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<matthew__> rchovan, that might mean there is still stuff being written to it...happens to me sometimes...
<matthew__> rchovan, sudo eject /dev/sdc1
<rchovan> matthew__: no, because lsof /dev/sdc1 give me empty list
<matthew__> rchovan, hmmm...ok...
<genii> rchovan You can edit the KDE icon properties to make it run sudo
<matthew__> rchovan, try the eject command
<rchovan> matthew__: i know, that it work with sudo
<matthew__> genii, I've got a USB question while we're on the subject...
<genii> matthew__ Sure :)
<rchovan> matthew__: eject work fine with user rights
<matthew__> genii, cool...whenever I plug anything into my Encore Electronics USB hub, the LED dies for a while, and nothing gets recongnized. It takes a _long_ time for the drive to get recogged...sometimes it's easier to reboot, because then everything that's plugged in is recogged...any ideas?
<rchovan> matthew__: is there any suggestion how to unplug usb trought icon on desktop ?
<matthew__> genii? ^
<genii> matthew__ For the usb hug, no idea :(
<matthew__> great...lol, not a biggie...
<genii> maybe rerun hotplug from init.d
<matthew__>  /etc/init.d/hotplug restart?
<rchovan> genii: hi, how, or where i can edit kde icon to unplug usb drive with eject command ?
<genii> matthew__ Not ure if hotplug ...but whatever it is that scans the usb bus
<rchovan> matthew__: thank you.. eject is better as umount :o)
<matthew__> genii, hmmm, :         sudo: /etc/init.d/hotplug: command not found
<genii> rchovan Normally to edit the properties of a shortcut in KDE you right-click on it then edit ... then go to where it has "application" then add sudo before the actual coomand it is running in this case to make it run with proper rights
<genii> matthew__ Wait while I find the right prog there to use
<matthew__> genii, np...take as long as you want...
<genii> matthew__ Weird, it should be there (hotplug) in init.d ... maybe make sure byt installing hotplug
<genii> also coldplug
<rchovan> genii: sorry, bat I can't find application, i have there only general, permissions, meta informations, sharing, mount, sharing
<genii> matthew__Can you pastebin  in your /etc/init.d  contents?
<matthew__> genii, hmmm, not available, but referred too...ok...pastebinning now...
<berkes> does anyone know if top can show the 'disc access' of processes?
<matthew__> genii, hmmm, can't open /etc/init.d...it's a folder...
<berkes> I have a few procs that are not using too much CPU or mem, but they clog the HDD troughput by reading and writing a big lot of data.
<genii> rchovan OK try poking around in those to find the line which has something like a command ... eg mount /somewhere     perhaps in mount
<berkes> I'd like to be able to list these processes.
<genii> matthew__  ls /etc/init.d/*
<matthew__> genii, opened up init.d in konq...no hotplug nor coldplug installed
<matthew__> genii, ok...brb
<genii> !hotplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bah
<matthew__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38206/
<rchovan> genii: is ther any chance to unplug usb drive as user without editing /etc/fstab ?
<matthew__> genii, lol, thanks for helping again, geni
<berkes> hmm looking at some usage patterns, I find that nspluginviewer (flash in konqueror) eats nearly 40% of all CPU measured over a day.
<matthew__> genii
<berkes> is that something I can weak?
<berkes> ~tweak
<genii> matthew__ np :) Glad to serve as always
<berkes> nspluginviewer keeps eating CPU cycles even if I'm gone and tall other processes go to sleep.
<berkes> :)
<genii> berkes perhaps create a ramdisk then mount it under /tmp or wherever it's using for a scratchdisk maybe /var/tmp or similar then it will cut down on hdd usage plus be empited always when the machine turns off
<pradeepto> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matthew__> genii, apt-get plain old can't find package coldplug
<matthew__> genii, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38206/ (just in case you didn't see it...)
<genii> matthew__ Hmm perhaps there is another name/parent prog for it in ubuntu as opposed to usual debian distro ...lemme research
<matthew__> bummer...ok...
<ayeizajedi> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> matthew__ Since udev does the autodetect for stuff during boot, it may work to immediately detect a hardware change. You could try it
<ayeizajedi> how do you configure your network card in kubuntu ?
<matthew__> genii, sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart ?
<matthew__> ayeizajedi, what's the problem?
<genii> matthew__ most likely but try without restart first so it will tell you the viable commands
<matthew__> viable commands : start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload
<genii> yeah so restart
<rchovan> genii: i have another problem with my usb disk, when i go to disk trought konqueror, i can unplug it with command eject /media/usbdisk, .. but when i go to disk with krusader, and then i want unplug usb, i can't unplug it
<berkes> genii: nah, acc. to 'free' memory is not an issue. The problem is tools that backup and rotate logs and the likes.
<genii> maybe reload is safer first actually
<matthew__> ayeizajedi, you can go into the Kmenu->System Settings-> Network Settings...
<matthew__> genii, reload it is
<berkes> oh, and some downloads/uploads of large files.
<genii> berkes You could always tweak the cronjobs
<matthew__> genii, nothing...gonna try restart...
<berkes> its just that ATM the disk troughput is the bottleneck.
<berkes> all I need is a way to list the processes that cause the disk acces.
<matthew__> berkes, you might be interested in striped/mirrored RAIDs
<berkes> genii: yea, sure, tweak the cronjobs. Thats what I am doing ;
<berkes> :)
<genii> berkes the command lsof   will always tell you what files are open
<berkes> matthew__: no, I am not intersted in alternative solutions.
<matthew__> berkes, ok.
<berkes> *all* I am looking for is a way to TOP the troughput!
<berkes> :)
<genii> berkes What interface does your HD use?
<berkes> matthew__: thanks for the idea though, but I already run a raid 1, backup RAID, and changing that is out of the question.
<genii> eg: sata, scsi, ide usb etc
<matthew__> genii, I get the message " * Loading additional hardware drivers...           [ok] ", lsusb still freezes...
<matthew__> berkes, gotcha...
<berkes> genii: afaik sata
<matthew__> berkes, wow...sata is pretty much fastest...except...what? esata?
<berkes> this is for several different systems though; two servers running on RAID1 (sata) and my desktop, running with a normal IDE.
<genii> berkes OK... if IDE the speed can be set by passing stuff like IDE=133 or whatever to max the thoroput etc...sata I dunno if it has those options.
<berkes> matthew__: yea, thing is, on the servers data troughput is our biggest bottleneck, but so far I cannot find any tool to top that.
<matthew__> berkes, hmmm, tough problem...
<berkes> I mean, top can be configured very well, it can show gazillions of parameters, yet I cannot find a way to look at disk access
<genii> berkes Well, just to see WHAT is using the disk you can use simply something like lsof /dev/sdX   ... but of course it won't show you the speed etc only what is using the drive
<berkes> genii: yea, i do use lsof an pipe it trough grep, but that, as you mention, show only what uses the disk. Not how ofte and how much.
<berkes> but well, wrt disk its "either it is accessed, or its not" speed etc is all a matter of hightech hardware monitorin.
<Shan`> ok.. i have 2 big issues here
<Shan`> anyone
<Shan`> here?
<genii> berkes I imagine logging is the main culprit
<Shan`> make that three
<berkes> I guess I'd need to hack some script together that collects data from lsof and puts that in some DB, to calculate averages etc from it.
<genii> berkes How much do you need your logs?
<berkes> genii: well, its mostly the logrotates that cause problems.
<Shan`> 1. My Live cd detects my Monitor and its settings but the Ubuntu install fails to detect the monitor (changed from CRT to LCD)
<matthew__> Shan`, h/o
<Shan`> h/o?
<berkes> genii: at the moments of the rotates, a spike in e.g. database/mysql access can cause stuff to get really slooow.
<matthew__> Shan`, hold on
<Shan`> lol ok
<Shan`> *holds on*
<berkes> same goes for backups. When a backup is being made, no matter how 'nice' It is forced, the disc access slows doen the complete server
<matthew__> Shan`, you need to go to the Kmenu->System Settings->Monitor and Display
<genii> berkes Because you could do some trick like mount a ramdisk to /var/log then have a real dir like /var/actual. Then occasionally grep the ramdisk for errors and direct them to the actual dir
<Shan`> matthew__, i cant do that.. monitor wont work. . so i have to use command line
<matthew__> Shan`, oh.
<Shan`> matthew__, more like XServer wont work
<matthew__> Shan`, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<genii> berkes Ah....you are logging to a sql
<genii> berkes Also for backups... are you using rsync or another way like nfs etc
<Shan`> thanx matthew__
<Shan`> should i move onto the 2nd?
<matthew__> Shan`, np
<matthew__> Shan`, the second what?
<Shan`> i have a sata hdd here.. i want to mount that
<Shan`> problem
<Shan`> lol
<matthew__> Shan`, ah...ok, go for it...although i don't know how much help I'll be...
<Shan`> how do i mount my sata drive?
<matthew__> Shan`, I assume you've done sudo mount /dev/device ?
<matthew__> or at least tried
<Shan`> sort of
<matthew__> genii, is there a special device type for sata hard drives?
<Shan`> i didnt know what to put in place of "device"
<matthew__> Shan`, is it a slave?
<matthew__> Shan`, try /dev/hdb1
<genii> matthew__ Depending on system. Normally mounted as scsi (sdX) but on systems where bios "fakes" the sata as IDE it is usual hdX
<Shan`> mathias__, i think i got it its sda
<matthew__> genii, thanks...
<matthew__> Shan`, you got that?
<matthew__> cool
<matthew__> Shan`, so...does sda work?
<Shan`> matthew__, yeah
<Shan`> :)
<Shan`> should I move onto the 3rd?
<matthew__> Shan`, very cool. any more?
<Shan`> hehe yes
<matthew__> Shan`, yes, please
<Shan`> 1 more
<matthew__> lol
<Shan`> well..
<matthew__> lol, Shan` it's 4 in the morning here...lol
<matthew__> so...your question?
<Shan`> i installed my XP.. then installed Ubuntu Breezy Badger.. now.. when i try to boot into windows using Grub.. it gives me error 12 (Unknown FileSystem"
<Shan`> 4 whoa!
<Shan`> answer me and sleep!!!
<Shan`> lol
<matthew__> Shan`, lol...ummm, lemme look into it...k?
<Shan`> k
<Shan`> hehe
<Shan`> i have to do a fixmbr thru the windows recovery console to boot into it but then i loose grub and have to setup grub again using the live cd to boot into Kubuntu
<genii> Shan are you familiar with using command-line?
<matthew__> Shan`, "Invalid device requested"?
<Shan`> yeah genii
<matthew__> Shan`, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml?style=printable
<Shan`> yeah matthew__ something like that
<matthew__> lol genii back off...it's my kill...arrrrr!
<matthew__> rofl...I need sleep...lol
<Shan`> lol
* Shan` acts all meek 
<genii> matthew__ LOL OK I'll be a casual observer
<matthew__> Shan`, I just laughed uncontrollably...this better be your last problem...ok...do you see the solution on the page?
<genii> like the UN of #kubuntu
<matthew__> genii, nice
<matthew__> genii, remember, you have to act concerned, but really do nothing.
<Shan`> matthew__, yeah i do see it.. but i already did that.. thats how i setup grub using the live cd.. root (hd0,2) and setup (hd0)
* genii peers over matthew's shoulder with a vague look of concern
<matthew__> genii, ok, you can c'mon back...what do you make of it?
<genii> I'd like to see a pastebin of his /etc/grub
<Shan`> wokay
<genii> XP should be last entry doing chainload etc
<Shan`> genii, you mean menu.list?
<matthew__> yep
<Shan`> genii, it has all that.. i checked it.. (cant pastebin that right now cos that hdd is disconnected to make room for the sata drive)
<matthew__> genii, lol, that's what I'm good at...saying "yep" and "I'm out of ideas...sorry!"
<Shan`> haha
<genii> Shan Sorry yeah menu :)
<Shan`> but you did sort 2 problems matthew__ .. altho need to see if the 1st one does get solved or not
* matthew__ is blushing
<matthew__> awww
<Shan`> genii, it has all that.. i checked it.. (cant pastebin that right now cos that hdd is disconnected to make room for the sata drive)
<genii> Shan OK.. it would be important to check exactly the lines tho if possible
<Shan`> hmm.. i could come back on in like 20-25 minutes after i'm done copying some data on the sata
<genii> eg:
<genii> title Windows XP
<genii> 	rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<genii> 	chainloader +1
<genii> Or similar
<genii> Shan I'll be here :)
<Shan`> sweet
<Shan`> bbl then
<Shan`> :)
<matthew__> Shan`, I'll probably be in bed...but you never know...
<matthew__> lol, Shan` is moving his pr0n collection...j/k
<genii> heh
<genii> OK while it's quiet i need to take a break for bathroom/coffee run/newspaper pickup etc :) be back ~10 mins
<matthew__> run, genii , run!
<genii> bah!
* genii strolls!
<genii> LOL
<Shan`> lol
<genii> OK changing nick til I return
<genii-away> Back in a bit
<Shan`> very organized chap
<Shan`> matthew__, whats the command to find the disk size and free space of a mounted drive?>
<ayeizajedi> excuse me for being a complete n00b but how does one perform a software update on kubuntu ?
<matthew__> lemme look...I think it's dh...
<wizkoder> moin
<matthew__> ayeizajedi, sudo apt-get update
<Shan`> ayeizajedi, sudo apt-get update
<Shan`> damn
<Shan`> !
<ayeizajedi> lol
<ayeizajedi> cheers all
<matthew__> df -h
<Shan`> but that works if he has all the repositories enabled
<Shan`> thanx
<matthew__> Shan`, df -h
<Shan`> kk
<matthew__> no prob...surprised I remembered it in my state....lol
<Shan`> hehe
<ayeizajedi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ayeizajedi> just out of curiousity, is anyone having any major problems with ati 3d support with the binary drivers ?
<wizkoder> Is it safe to upgrade to feisty right now? Am using edgy
<wizkoder> I mean by replacing the repos and then apt-upgrade
<Shan`> ayeizajedi, depends what application
<Shan`> ayeizajedi, i had to install the ati drivers for runing Unreal
<Shan`> the binaries that come with the install dont quite do it
<ayeizajedi> mainly Shan` im trying to get 3D support for my X1400 mobility.  on SuSE it just doesnt work period, i was just wondering if it was an issue in ubuntu/kubuntu
<Shan`> hmm
<Shan`> ayeizajedi, try the latest drivers from ATI
<genii-away> Back :)
<ayeizajedi> yeah Shan, think im going to do that tonight when i get a chance to check it all :)
<jordo23> Are there special soundblaster audigy drivers for Kubuntu?
<Shan`> wb genii
<Shan`> i think i gelped someone
* Shan` is extatic
<Shan`> ecstatic even
<Shan`> g=h
<matthew__> Shan`, good job gelping someone...lol...it's a nice feeling, isn't it?
<Jucato> gelped?? sounds GNOME-ish... :P
<genii> heh
<Shan`> lol
<matthew__> lol
<Shan`> sure feels good
<Shan`> now all i need is a job
<Shan`> lol
<Shan`> should i try for that here?
<jordo23> Does anyone here have a soundblaster?
* Shan` posts a qsn
<matthew__> qsn?
<jordo23> Anyone?
<matthew__> jordo23, no sir.
<jordo23> How do you install drivers for an Audigy 2sz
<jordo23> zs
<matthew__> alright, going to bed now...g'night everyone...
<genii> jordo23 emu10k1 is the driver you want
<matthew__> or...good morning?
<jordo23> genii: Is that the package name?
<genii> matthew__ gnite and seeya later likely :)
<Shan`> night matthew__ thank you once again
<matthew__> genii, very likely....np, Shan` ttyal
<genii> jordo23 No, that is the name of the module which the audigy uses
<jordo23> genii: How do i install it?
<thePuck> I got a problem in kde where I launch an app and it just hangs there for a while then the indicator disappears...doesn't happen every time I launch something, but an awful lot...anyone heard of this or got a solution?
<genii> jordo23 if on command line typing   sudo lsmod|grep emu10k1   produces a result it is already installed. If not then typing    modprobe emu10k1    should insert it manually.
<genii> jordo23 If it is not being automatically installed there is likely some underlying issue. However, if you add it with modprobe then it works, you can force it to load every time by adding that name to the file /etc/modules
<Shan`> thePuck, did you use kde in root mode recently?
<Shan`> or as root
<Shan`> thePuck, try launching the application in Konsole and show is what it says thru pastebin
<Shan`> is=us
* Shan` looks at genii did I do it right?
<Shan`> lol
<genii> Shan` Heh :)
<genii> I dunno, we are almost always winging it here anyhow LOL
<thePuck> tried that, it just hangs
<Shan`> haha
<jordo23> genii: Is there a way to configure the card?
<Shan`> thePuck, it hangs is fine but at what point? what does the konsole say?
<thePuck> nothing...the ones that dissapear just hang in the console and the ones that eventually open are normal
<thePuck> I already got rid of the errors from the wacom stuff in xorg.conf
<genii> jordo23 2 ways: easy is in the control panel from inside KDE.. you can do it this way IF the module is installed and works ok. The other is to force parameters to it in the /etc/modules  file
<Shan`> brb
<jordo23> genii: Do you configure this under Sound System, or somewhere else in KDE.....I am trying to hear sound out of my fourth and fifth speaker.. I am trying to configure the speakers like in the windows driver...
<genii> jordo Sound System is correct
<mefisto__> I want to install xubuntu on an old pc with just 64mb ram, and it already has kubuntu installed. Can I just install xubuntu-desktop from adept, or is there some advantage in reinstalling from a xubuntu cd?
<genii> jordo23 Also from the speaker icon on bottom right of main screen you can set some stuff like in Windoze
<jordo23> genii: I don't see any options to control the card though....I am in the Control Centers Sound System Display...
<genii> jordo23 Generally that area is to select ALSA or OSS as the main system but it occasionally has other things like what mixer etc
<jordo23> genii: Which sound system should it be set too?  What's the difference...
<genii> jordo23 Bear with me I am on a work machine running win2000 so i can't investigate where to find things in KDE :)
<jordo23> Genii: sorry....thanks...
<genii> jordo23 Most times ALSA is the best choice
<jordo23> How do you configure ALSA?
<genii> jordo23 Thats beyond what I normally would know offhand :)
<genii> jordo23 Mainly the problemmatic things with ALSA are the mixer however
<genii> jordo23 And there are many help avenues available on the ubuntuforums.org  site
<mefisto__> jordo23: I have always left things as autodetect (in the sound & multimedia section, hardware tab) and never had any problems.
<genii> jordo23 I suspect to enable something like additional speakers in this case you would need to access the extended controls by way of the speaker icon in main screen and look at mixer settings
<genii> Shan` Still around?
<jordo23> Genii: How do you get to the mixer if it's not on your taskbar?
<jordo23> Kmix?
<genii> jordo23 Try right-click on speaker icon like in Windoze
<genii> It may be Kmix
<dennis__> how to install rp-pppoe gui
<Jucato> K Menu -> Sound & Multimedia -> Kmix
<genii> dennis__ There isn't one
<daecu> can someone tell me how to install gnome on kubuntu?
<genii> dennis__ However wait a moment and I'll help you
<genii> with another method
<LBB> daecu you can just use adept
<daecu> LBB: and the name of the package is?
<abattoir> daecu: ubuntu-desktop
<genii> dennis__ Find the rp-pppoe section on this page and it will show you a way to make it accessible from KDE http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Broadband_ADSL.2FPPPoE_Client_.28RP-PPPoE.29
<LBB> isn't it under gnome?
<daecu> got it, called 'gnome' :P
<daecu> oh and does anyone know how to kill add/remove? I chose j2re1.4 and its stuck at the license agreement, I can't do anything
<jordo23> genii: Got it....thanks...
<daecu> thing is, i dunno whether it would mess it up
<genii> jordo23 Cool :) Glad to help
<abattoir> daecu: close adept and run 'sudo dpkg-configure -a' in a terminal
<daecu> ok, I will when it's finished installing gnome...
<abattoir> daecu: wait that was not right
<endo602> Hello Everyone.  How come when I try to save files from the Internet... it opens KATE instead of downloading to hdd?
* daecu hates java
<genii> OK time to ask about my particular prob: Anyone know a way chroot /target , restart networking then execute a series of command on a machine that has been netbooted?
<Jucato> daecu: that error has nothing to do with Java actually...
<genii> preferably with sshd
<abattoir> daecu: adept can't handle interactivity in a terminal, so it's not java's fault
<abattoir> oh Jucato's here
<abattoir> cool :)
* abattoir is off now
<daecu> abattoir: I know.. it's just annoying
<endo602> can anyone help me with my problem?
<mefisto__> endo602: what browser?
<endo602> konqueror
<genii> endo602 Maybe right-click then select Save Link or equivelent instead. Right now it's trying to use whatever app it figures is suitable to activate the link
<endo602> the problem is that i cant with this link
<endo602> its .php
<justin_> How do you install a KDE theme?
<daecu> why is it removing my xfce stuff when installing gnome?!
<Jucato> justin_: what kind of theme?
<justin_> Jucato, Umm a style theme
<daecu> justin: give a link to where you got it
<Jucato> justin_: you need to compile it. or if a .deb package is available, just install it
<justin_> wow
<justin_> Gnome is a lot easier when it comes to themes I see
<justin_> :P
<daecu> so is xfce :(
<Jucato> justin_: in GNOME, you don't drag-and-drop widget styles.
<justin_> color scheme - kicker - background etc
<Jucato> what you are adding are actually just color schemes for the installed widget style (GTK or clearlooks)
<justin_> That is within the directory - but there are no "c" or "o" files to compile at all..
<Jucato> justin_: it's not a style theme, then. it's a KDE theme
<justin_> Jucato, yes
<justin_> ok so how do I install a KDE theme? :D
<Jucato> (you said it was a style theme...)
<genii> endo602 Try this please: Right-click on any lnk with .php extension. You should be able to set what app to use to open it.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all! :)
<Jucato> justin_: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol", then follow this guide: http://docs.kde.org/userguide/kde-theme.html
<justin_> Jucato, Thanks - I was looking for some docs :)
<mefisto__> endo602: try this: in konq, go to settings > configure konqueror. Then in the file associations section, select text, then plain, and in the "embedding" tab tick "ask whether to save to disk instead"
<endo602> mefisto__,  thanks
<genii> mefisto__ Good solution :)
<mefisto__> hope it works ;)
<genii> Interesting that it thinks php files are something to edit
<LBB> Hi everybody!
<LBB> My PC doesn't boot into grub, it only gets to "loading grub stage1.5"
<daecu> I got a screenshot of the problem: http://www.collateraldesign.co.uk/screenshot.png
<genii> LBB are you doing something like changing which drive to boot from in bios?
<LBB> there is nothing changed to my menu.lst, and and qtparted and sfdisk give me different buth both incorrect views of my partitiontable
<daecu> anyone know how to resolve that?
<LBB> genii: not that I know
<Onirim> hi all :)
<daecu> sigh
<daecu> so i take it you just don't install via that?
<genii> LBB OK :)
<LBB> genii: would it boot grub stage 1 if i did?
<genii> LBB Likely not
<LBB> how do i use pastebin, i'll post the info from sfdisk -l -V
<daecu> anyone know the name of the process of add/remove applications?
<LBB> daeco you mean remove running apps
<genii> LBB But oftimes these issues are caused by something like 1 HD has windoze 1 HD has linux then ppl swap what drive to boot from bios but they install to the linux drive when the other is selected as bott in bios etc etc
<daecu> well i'm going to kill the process in taskmanager...
<daecu> since as i cant end it any other way
<LBB> genii: I only have one drive
<genii> LBB I suspect that your bios is seeing the drive in a particular way eg: Large or LBA   that is different than how it was detected previously when the OS was put
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LBB> geni: sorry unclear; I didn't put on a new os, i ugraded the kernel and removed apache cause i did,'t think i needed it
<genii> LBB Ah, OK. You may need to re-run the grub install somehow then to account for possible kernel version/module version conflicts
<LBB> genii: i tried rerunning grub-install bu that gave an error aswell (i'll tetry and paste it)
<genii> LBB OK put it in pastebin and I'll look
<LBB> here is my sfdisk paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38216/plain/
<LBB> now I'll go and refind the command to install
<genii> LBB which OS you have on hda2 ??
<LBB> genii:hda2 wa boot on ext2, go figure...
<genii> Thats an extremely messed up sfdisk report :(
<genii> PArtition table looks to be screwy
<LBB> genii so how do i fix that?
<genii> Is it booting to XP ok?
<genii> (or whatevers on hda1)
<LBB> no, i don't know how without a working grub
<genii> LBB OK lemme think for a minute
<mefisto__> I can't sudo. when I do it says sudoers file: syntax error
<LBB> genii I guess my partition table explains why i can't install grub...
<genii> Yp
<genii> Yup
<genii> LBB OK... Do you have your XP cdrom?
<LBB> i think i have it somewhere
<LBB> genii but I'd rather solve this and learn something about linux along the way
<genii> LBB The basic idea here: Boot to rescue/utility/repair on CD. Do FIXMBR. Then see if you can at least boot into XP to begin with. Then onto grub
<LBB> genii: is there no way I can solve this through the power of linux? :)
<genii> LBB There is a good idea of what I mean at http://josephhall.org/grub_install_hda1.html
<genii> But it has to do with Win98 so you cannot use that method for replacing the mbr. For 2K/XP you need to do the CD booting deal to repair the mbr
<LBB> genii i have gparted an kubuntu live cd's
<genii> LBB Do you care if your linux has to get reinstalled?
<LBB> genii: do you have a link that explains why i need the xp-cd?
<LBB> genii well that would be the easy way
<LBB> I'm trying to learn something while solving the problem
<DarkWizdom> good approach ;) painful though heheh
<genii> LBB The reason you need the cd is because the nt loader cannot all fit on a floppy, hence the only way to boot into XP/2K etc is to use some media which can hold the boot files etc. And on the cd are utilities which can help repair the mbr to restore at least to let it boot into whatever XP it sees
<LBB> DarkWizdom: i figure next time this knowladge will save my ass, so...
<LBB> genii I thought the mbr only contained grub, so no MS data?
<DarkWizdom> it would be helpful if you showed what rerunning grub setup error is
<Sharketor> hello
<Sharketor> Is there driver for epson dx4000?
<xenol> how can i create shorcut to my home on desktop?
<LBB> DarkWizdom: I'll go and fetch it
<genii> LBB Since grub is currently bad/misconfigured/not working we need to get it to a state where the partition info has been at least partially reconstructed. Running the XP fixmbr deal will make the table at least a bit comprehensible and also likely resore your ability to boot your XP. Then the partition table will have after the first one it sees with ntfs and the rest unknow
<Jucato> xenol: right-click on the desktop -> Create New -> Link to Application or Link to location (URL)
<Sharketor> xenol: ln -s source destination
<DarkWizdom> genii don't you think that that might mess up linux installation completely? I'm not sure, just a suggestion :)
<genii> DarkWizdom That is why I asked earlier if he cared whether he needed to reinstall linux if neccessary :)
<xenol> jucato it creates some desktop conf file is it possible to have icon on it?
<DarkWizdom> I see :D
<Jucato> xenol: yes. right-click on it -> Properties -> click on the icon box
<genii> LBB I am thinking of something which just occured to me from your pastebin, which is that hda2 seems set bootable/active but perhaps hda1 requires this instead if grub was originally installed to the master table
<LBB> genii: I'd really rather not reinstall, both since it took quite some time to finetune and I'm trying to be independant of MS (my housemates want it on there)
<genii> LBB When you redid grub did you do it to hda1 hda2 or just hda  ?
<DarkWizdom> got the error LBB?
<LBB> genii: I tried hda2
<LBB> I'll go and get the error
<genii> grub-install /dev/hda2 would explain why it shows Amoeba as the partition type
<genii> the partition type table was overwritten by grub mbr
<genii> LBB as a fast experiment that won't do much more harm than has already happened I would do a grub-install /dev/hda        then set hda1 active and see if it will at least get further along than now
<LBB> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/tempboot /dev/hda
<LBB> The file /mnt/tempboot/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<LBB> tempboot is hda2
<genii> LBB OK lemme think for a bit
<LBB> genii: just read your amoaba remark, but don't fully get it
<genii> LBB You are on a livecd?
<LBB> genii yes
<genii> LBB re Amoeba etc - When you have a partition, at the beginning of where it starts certain info is kept regarding what filesystem it uses and so on. If you overwrite for instance somehow the bytes which represent the partition-type, it alters what fs it believes is on that partition
<genii> LBB ok so don't bother mounting any of hda partitions, /dev should have hda hdb etc etc
<genii> LBB just grub-install /dev/hda
<genii> sudo of course :)
<LBB> genii: so grub should always be ond hdX1
<LBB> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<LBB> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<LBB> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<genii> bleh
<DarkWizdom> hmm
<genii> OK so try like before eg:sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/tempboot /dev/hda1
<genii> You are mounting hda2 no probs apparently
<LBB> genii:The file /mnt/tempboot/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<LBB> genii what do you mean mounting hda2?
<genii> LBB OK lemme think some more :)
<genii> LBB before you put "--root-directory" switch you had something like     mount -t ext2 /dev/hda2 /mnt/tempboot      yes?
<genii> and able to ls stuff inside /mnt/tempboot?
<LBB> yes
<LBB> and yes
<genii> OK umount anything mounted hda then do fsck on hda2
<DarkWizdom> just wanted to say that :D
<genii> DarkWizdom :)
<LBB> genii what do you mean by "umount anything mounted hda"
<genii> LBB eg: umount /mnt/tempboot
<genii> LBB then mount|grep hda        should produce no result
<genii> You cannot file system check a mounted drive easily :)
<genii> It may give some complaints about magic block numbers etc
<LBB> ok, so now :"fsck /dev/hda2" ?
<genii> LBB Yes
<genii> LBB If it keeps needing you to manually confirm stuff over and over let me know ASAP
<LBB> genii: /boot: clean, 47/44176 files, 20724/88357 blocks
<Chrissie> hi all
<genii> LBB OK so looks like stage1 file somehow is messedup
<BluesKaj> hi Chrissie
<genii> LBB gimme a minute
<dropsl> hi
<shenmue> I can receive a mail from system with subject like "Debian security status of $HOSTNAME" sometimes
<Chrissie> hi, can you tell me how to get a karamba applet to start at start-up of the machine?
<shenmue> could anybody tell me which daemon sent this mail?
<genii> LBB OK, fdisk/whatever /dev/hda2 and change the partition type to linux. Do you know how to do this?
<dropsl> on my laptop i have kubuntu 6.10 installed. the laptop has a dvd-drive with 8x read speed support. but when i copy files from dvd to my harddisk the whole system gets slow and the maximum copy-speed is 1.1mb.... how can i change this? thanks for your help
<genii> LBB Then inside fdisk  use "w" command to write the change
<LBB> genii "fdisk/whatever /dev/hda2 and change the partition type to linux" is just a bit to fast, i can man it ofcourde
<jeff_> hello
<genii> LBB I'll walk you tthru it then :)
<genii> LBB OK... type in:   fdisk /dev/hda
<genii> LBB Now should be inside fdisk where it says something like "hit m for help"
<LBB> genii yes but also "The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 39704."
<genii> LBB Thats fine
<genii> LBB Now type "p" to get a list of the partitions
<LBB> should i pastebin?
<genii> nope
<LBB> ok
<genii> LBB Just make sure fdisk sees hda2 as bootable andas Amoeba type
<genii> LBB Is like that?
<LBB> yes, but also Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary
<genii> LBB Thats fine
<Chrissie> damn, there's some serious computing going on. i'll come back some other time with my karamba question. good luck to LBB!!
<genii> LBB Now type "t"
<LBB> number
<genii> Chrissie :)
<genii> LBB Number is 2 of course :)
<runpain> God day all
<genii> LBB I always forget at this point whic partition type is linux and use the key it says to list them all
<mefisto__> amen runpain
<luh> hi
<runpain> Had to stay Home today With wife to help her she has broken foot
<luh> which package do i need for german spellchecking in openoffice?
<runpain> waiting for nurses to show O_o
<genii> LBB perhaps it is 8f but do the key for the list to make sure
<runpain> be rite back
<runpain> o installing ubuntu CE
<LBB> genii don't see ext2 on there
<genii> LBB That is fine. We do not need to put FS type only OS right now, eg: linux....which I just looked up and it is partition type 83
<mefisto__> luh: there is a wizard in openoffice to install dictionaries. File > Wizards > install new dictionaries
<neko_> When using the "detailed list view", in konqueror, and selecting an image, then changing directory with the up arrow thing, it goes back to an icon view. I have saved the "view profiles". Any ideas?
<genii> LBB So put type 83
<runpain> i already made her breakfast and now i am making mine too
<LBB> ginii: done
<genii> LBB Good :) Now put "w" to finish up
<runpain> OOO what a beuitful day the Lord has made
<mefisto__> neko_: I've been struggling with this for a while. I can tell you what I did, but it doesn't always work.
<LBB> Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<momal> my computer wont eject the cdrom tray... eject /dev/cdrom says device is busy how do I make it un busy without rebooting.. I can't umount it either says its busy and nothingis up using it.
<LBB> momal: see if you have any files or dir's open on it
<genii> LBB That usually means it is still mounted someplace. Did you make sure to do umount /mnt/tempboot    or whatever so not using the drive we are trying to alter?
<momal> ugh i see.. seemsthere was a konquer window running with it open but it wasn't showing in task bar >_<
<LBB> yea, and i also did the grep-check
<runpain> it loks like the installatio is going well so far 5:44 remaining
<LBB> genii:mount|grep hda give nothing
<genii> LBB OK, good. It may have actually done the alteration but it sometimes takes a reboot before it will report the changes correctly.
<mefisto__> neko_: in konq, right-click a folder and choose properties from the menu. Then click the spanner button to edit what folders will do in kde. Go to the "Embedding" tab and move Multicolumn view to the top of the list.
<genii> LBB So it took you out of fdisk then. OK, do again fdisk /dev/hda      then do "p"    to see if shows it now for hda2 as linux partition and not Amoeba
<neko_> mefisto__: Ok, i'll try it. I'm probably just gonn go back to dapper then tho. ;)
<mefisto__> neko_: I did that in dapper. Did it not have the same prob for you in dapper?
<LBB> genii:yep
<neko_> Damn, dapper too. x_x
<genii> LBB OK. Are you still in fdisk?
<LBB> yes
<genii> LBB Because we can now set hda1 to be bootable
<cdr> hi
<genii> LBB But for now I think we should try to reboot as is and see if grub progresses or not
<neko_> mefisto__: That works good thanks.
<runpain> i tried ichthux last nite and it would hang at the login i would login and it would recycle back to login so now i try Ubuntu CE
<runpain> 1:15 left
<genii> LBB So "q" to quit fdisk then of course testing time
<LBB> but first type a enter 1 right?
<runpain> :04
<runpain> :32
<genii> LBB Well since you are there now, OK, do it :)
<LBB> genii: to make hda1 bootable?
<runpain> X_X
<runpain> :04
<LBB> genii: ok see you in a bit
<runpain> running ****
<genii> LBB OK I'll be here
<DarkWizdom> emm, sorry to intervein, but why are you making hda1 bootable? shouldn't that be hda2? :)
<DaSkreech> Can I grep for only a full word?
<DaSkreech> like grep a file
<DaSkreech> and it won't return aardvark ?
<Jucato> grep "\bword" I think? not really sure
<genii> DaSkreech No grep returns partials as well
<genii> Ah OK misunderstood question LOL
<runpain> config system locals
<runpain> 80%
<runpain> 82%
<runpain> scanning mirror
<DaSkreech> Jucato: do the \bword with a
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Is it grep \ba ?
<Jucato> I think so
<runpain> downloading package list
<wbadger> hello people, can someone please tell me what ubuntu<number> means in package names?
<runpain> setting up clock
<runpain> 86%
<Jucato> wbadger: might want to ask in #ubuntu-motu as they're the guys responsible for packages
<wbadger> Jucato, thanks
<genii> DaSkreetch from man grep:
<genii> --word-regexp
<genii>      (GNU Extension)
<genii>      Select only those lines containing matches that form whole words.
<genii>      The test is that the matching substring must either be at the
<genii>      beginning of the line, or preceded by a non-word constituent
<genii>      character.  Similarly, it must be either at the end of the line or
<genii>      followed by a non-word constituent character.  Word-constituent
<genii>      characters are letters, digits, and the underscore.
<Jucato> !pastebin | genii
<ubotu> genii: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> :)
<genii> Jucato Yeah I know :)
<Jucato> I know that you know. which makes it all the more sweeter to pipe it to you :P
<genii> Notice it wasn't tagged as a flood
<genii> OK I need coffee ... if LBB returns please let him know I'm returning :)
<DaSkreech> genii: ah yes thanks
<DaSkreech> It slightly eases the problem :)
<neko_> How to change zip file association with konqueror? I remember once I deleted some files to do this, but can't find the site again.
<RoKFiT> i just installed and my monitor goes haywire at login
<ubuntu_> hejus!
<RoKFiT> can anyone help
<RoKFiT> jucato
<RoKFiT> intelikey
<RoKFiT> anyone
<Jucato> RoKFiT: what kind of haywire?
<DaSkreech> RoKFiT: Do you have a live CD?
<RoKFiT> like my display is like 5 in one
<murchadh_bhaba> RoKFiT, Try ctrl^alt^+/- on the numeric keypad. Try turning on/off numlock also. Seems to be too high a refresh rate.
<runpain> crap installer crashed
<Jucato> neko_: in Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Hey!
<BluesKaj> wbadger, the hirgher the number the more recent the the release is
<ubuntu_> DaSkreech : hej
<RoKFiT> what does numlock do?
<runpain> why
<Jucato> RoKFiT: go to the command line (press Ctrl+Alt+F1), stop KDM (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop), reconfigure X (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) and then restart X (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start) ?
<ubuntu_> how to change the nick?
<Jucato> ubuntu_: /nick <nickname>
<ubuntu_> thanks jucato
<murchadh_bhaba> RoKFiT, Sorry, I'm just unsure whether it should be on or off  for this to work? And I'm on a DSL-n laptop where that doesn't work. ??)
<ubuntu_> but not working
<ubuntu_> but thanks
<wbadger> BluesKaj, actually the software's release doesn't necessarily change but the patches applied to it do
* DaSkreech scratches head
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: type in /nick <newname>
<RoKFiT> no, that does not work
<DaSkreech> wbadger: In Ubunut releases the first number is hte year and tecond number is the month it came out
<RoKFiT> i'll try jucatos method
<murchadh_bhaba> ubuntu_, What software do you use?
<ubuntu_> Da Skreech i was make so : /nick <patwiecz> and not working
<wbadger> DaSkreech, I'm not talking about ubuntu releases I'm talking about packages, like for example openoffice.org 2.0.4-0ubuntu4
<murchadh_bhaba> RoKFiT, Yeah, it's all covered there.
<runpain> trying to install Kubuntu 6.10 now
<ubuntu_> int not nessesary to change my nick
<cdr> *: I'd like to download the 6.10 image, but can only find descriptions for the CD. What's the difference to the DVD image (available via torrent)? Didn't find anything in the FAQ either.
<DaSkreech> wbadger: Ah then it depends on the package I think
<rohan> is it safe to delete the diagnostic partition in a new laptop ?
<rohan> acer has made hda1 as some diagnostic recovery partition ..
<runpain> sure but it is a difficalt proscces
<BluesKaj> ok wbadger , so what was your real question ?
<RoKFiT> Jucato, after sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, i'm left at a black screen with a cursor
<genii> RoKFiT I had this exact same prob due to the vesa driver being installed by default. I had an intel i810 card. When I hand edited the xorg.conf to specify i810 it fixed it
<ubuntu_> sorry for that question but on witch server find i randezwous chat?
<wbadger> BluesKaj, <wbadger> hello people, can someone please tell me what ubuntu<number> means in package names?
<RoKFiT> okay, how do i do that
<Jucato> RoKFiT: yes. press Ctrl+Alt+F1 again to go back to the command line
<wbadger> BluesKaj, but I was told in #ubuntu-motu it means the number of patches to the package
<wbadger> or so I understand
<rohan> also, can i convert a primary partition to encase it within a logical one ?
<runpain> dont know that one ro
<rohan> ok
<genii> rohan Does this partition include some XP distro that you are supposed to make your installation CDs from?
<runpain> can i install kubuntu then do the ubuntu ce install??
<rohan> genii: hda1 probably does
<genii> rohan Did you do that prior to now? (make your install CDs etc)
<rohan> no
<rohan> i have not created the rescue disk
<runpain> i like ub's ce desktop and such
<runpain> i also i like ichthux too
<RoKFiT> why does the pc sometimes shut off at bootup?
<LBB> hi I'm back
<genii> rohan If you don't care about having it then you can continue. If not I would boot up to the XP and burn off your install CD first before wiping it. But it's safe to do that (wipe hda1)
<LBB> why is it that "sudo passwd root" does not ask for the old PW?
<rohan> ok, thanks, genii
<LBB> aon kubuntu live
<genii> LBB wb :)
<LjL> LBB: because there is no old password?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell LBB about sudo | LBB, see the private message from Ubotu
<Jucato> There is no password on the Live CD
<genii> LBB Any developments on the grub ?
<LBB> LjL: also after i exit and do it again,it's the same. but the pw is set differently (other sudo's ask for it)
<LjL> LBB, not following you. if you set a root password, then you get a root password... while there was previously none
<LjL> and on the live CD, there's no user password even
<LjL> (but that's different, the root account is *disabled*, while the user simply has an empty password)
<LBB> LjL yes, i've succesfully set my pw for root, did an exit to become regular user, did su root and checked if my pw was set, did exit again, and tried to set my root pw again, succesfully, without being asked for my new pw
<LjL> LBB, you *exited* and then used "*sudo* passwd root" again to set it, right? that's the point - sudo does not ask for the *root* password, but for the *user* password (which happens to be blank and so is not asked at all)
<LjL> why do you care at all on the Live CD anyway?
* genii sips a coffee
<LBB> LjL: I'm not sure how bad it is, just wanted to check,but if you guys say it's OK, then I guess I'l go back to my boot prob again...
<genii> LBB I'm ready for round 2
<genii> :)
* BluesKaj rings the bell..round 2 !
<LBB> genii: thanks, I got to the grub boot and should probably edit my menu.lst and such right?
<genii> BluesKaj heh !
<genii> LBB So after the changes it progressed past where it was going before?
<genii> stage1 etc etc
<LBB> yep, I meant to say I got to the grub> commandline
<LBB> wich is stage2 i guess
<genii> Yup
<genii> LBB Yes, so now the editing of /etc/grub/menu.lst is in order
<LBB> ok, since i didn't backup my menu.lst I'll be a while, I hope to see you back for round 3!
* BluesKaj is in suspense ...will LBB's GRUB boot into an OS or not  ?   :)
<genii> LBB I will have to leave this computer in a bit and go home where the electricity is off for the next 3 hours. So if you say now, I will make an appointment to meet you here when my juice comes back on in 3 hours
<genii> BluesKaj LOL
<BluesKaj> :) genii
<genii> We had a nasty incident involving raccooons and power lines
<LBB> genii: confused, are you serious?
<LBB> so how do you know when the power will be back up?
<genii> LBB I just pulled an allnighter at work. My boss is coming in shortly to do his shift which means taking this computer.
<genii> LBB The hydro company telephoned us to say it would be off for 4 hours starting at 9AM which was 90 minutes ago. So sometime after that
<genii> I imagine I'll know when it comes back on becase my ups will stop beeping LOL
<LBB> ok good luck with that and thanks so far!
<genii> LBB Glad to help :)
<LBB> genii: my menu.lst seems unchanged
<LBB> I'll !pastebin
<LBB> hey, I thought typing !pastebin invoked a bot with a reminder of the link?
<runpain> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runpain> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<runpain> there u go lbb
<LBB> OK so here's my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38225/
<LBB> runpain: what did i do wrong?
<runpain> wait
<LBB> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LBB> ok got it
<runpain> what you doing
<runpain> gota go brb
<LBB> my pc boots into the grub> commandline and a conversation with genii thought me i needed to edit my menu.lst, but it seems unchanged from the old (working) menu.lst
<genii> LBB OK I had to deal with some incoming phonecalls here but mostly returned now til my boss shows
<genii> LBB gimme a minute to check pastebin etc etc
<brandon_> why does my video driver not stick?
<brandon_> i switch it, reboot and it switches back
<genii> brandon_ switch it, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   then reboot
<dawid> yyiyitrttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<genii> LBB OK, are you getting during grub boot the list of kernels etc at all which can be loaded?
<dawid> iuuuuuuuuuuuu
<LBB> genii: no just grub> commandline, (or do you mean before that?)
<genii> LBB OK. So we have repaired the file system type of hda2 etc etc. But we now need to do the step which failed previously which is the    grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/tempboot /dev/hda
<LBB> genii: ofcourse, should have thouht of that myself!
<genii> LBB Where /dev/hda2 is mounted on /mnt/temboot etc etc so it can now find the menu.lst
<LBB> genii:
<LBB> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/temp /dev/hda
<LBB> rm: cannot remove `/mnt/temp/boot/grub/stage1': Permission denied
<LBB> sorry forgot sudo...
<genii> LBB :)
<genii> me too
* BluesKaj invokes the sudo gods :)
<trym|work> anyone used taskjuggler?
<xenol> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
* genii bites his nails and waits to see if sudo grub-install completes!
<genii> LBB is it still chugging away?
<Lynx> How can I make Kubuntu installer install the system on a reiserfs partition? I select the mount point as "/" for the partition, and all what it does is writing "No root file system selected"
<genii> heh he left already LOL
<xenol> where can i plz allow google fast search plugin to konqueror?
<Guardian> xkb wise, what is the grab group ?
<brandon_> sup yall
<BluesKaj> Lynx, ubuntu uses extfs ,reiserfs isn't supported
<brandon_> on boot i have an error message, something about trying to recover
<brandon_> i forget
<LBB> genii: got to the grub> again
<genii> Lynx You may find something useful here: http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2006/10/ubuntu_edgy_install_frustratio.html
<Lynx> BluesKaj: then  explain me in what way Ubuntu 6.06 was working fine on reiserfs
<genii> LBB OK lemme think a minute :)
<xenol> where can i enable google plugin for konqueror plz?
<genii> LBB ok at grub prompt:    grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<BluesKaj> Lynx, reiser is an option only after ubuntu is installed , some ppl still use it... dunno exactly how it's done
<LBB> genii is the grub-prompt from the livecd ok
<genii> LBB Yup
<Lynx> BluesKaj: I selected reiserfs when I was installing Ubuntu 5.10, which I later upgraded to 6.06
<LBB> genii: Error 15: File not found
<Lynx> and it all owrked fine
<Lynx> and, what fs would you recommend for me to use as root?
<genii> bleh
<genii> LBB Maybe not OK for livecd grub prompt then :(
<LBB> genii should that path go to a manual mount of /boot
<mefisto__> xenol: not really sure what you're asking, but take a look in konq's Settings menu > configure konqueror, then go to the "web shortcuts" section
<genii> LBB Hangon did you type in the "grub>" part or just the part after?
<Jucato> xenol: what are you looking for? there's already a Google search bar installed and enabled by default in Konqueror when you run it as a web browser
<LBB> genii after
<genii> LBB OK just checking :)
<BluesKaj> Lynx, well, all i know is that dapper 6.06 and edgy 6.10 use the extfs and don't support reiserfs , however that could be for a clean install...perhaps an upgrade via the internet is different
<xenol> jucato i dont have it :/
<Jucato> xenol: go to a web page (any web page), then go to Settings -> Configure Extensions -> check if the search bar plugin is enabled
<xenol> jucato thx
<Lynx> BluesKaj: do you think that ext3 is fine?
<BluesKaj> yes
<genii> LBB Well, there is a page to sort of help you here:
<genii> http://orgs.man.ac.uk/documentation/grub/grub_3.html
<genii> Relevant area is the part about native install. This is the process more or less I would walk you thru
<LBB> genii: i did "find /mnt/tmp/boot/grub/stage1" after mounting it and got the same
<LBB> genii ok i'll go read
<genii> LBB Ah yeah it will all be relative paths to the livecd ... it needs to be done from the HD grub unfortunately :(
<LBB> genii so doing "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/tmp -t ext2" before isn't the same?
<genii> LBB in your case it will be hd(0,1) which corresponds to hda2   (bios hd(0,0)  = linux /dev/hda1   )
<genii> LBB no, because the livecd is using it's own bootloader which pre-empts the one we need to get to on the HD from even starting
<LuanFerreira> Help-me!
<genii> LBB It *MUST* be done at the grub prompt the hd is giving to work
<LBB> genii ok so I go reboot do root (hd0,1) then setup (hd0,1)
<genii> LBB You got it :)
<LBB> thanks!
<genii> LBB wait
<LBB> ok
<LuanFerreira> I have a pendrive
<genii> there still?
<LBB> yep
<xenol> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<LuanFerreira> and i copy the .iso to pendrive
<moody_> #ubuntu-pl
<LuanFerreira> how i can boot the .iso using pendrive?
<genii> LBB Good :) After you do the first 2 commands you can try to boot after by typing in vmlinuz
<LBB> genii ok, is that all?
<LuanFerreira> how i can boot the kubuntu.iso using pendrive?
<genii> LBB Yeah
<LBB> thank you!
<genii> np... have to go
<genii> bye all
<LBB> bye
<LuanFerreira> how i can boot the kubuntu.iso using pendrive?
<BluesKaj> LuanFerreira, you change the the boot sequence in the BIOS so that the C drive is last in the list and make sure your cdrom drive is empty
<BluesKaj> then the pc should boot from the pen drive
<LuanFerreira> I've changend but the pc dont boot from the pendrive
<LuanFerreira> :(
<kamui> any way to stop cron from mailing me every 5 minutes when it runs my crontab entries?  I tried the MAILTO="" in /etc/crontab, but it had no effect
<snook353> anyone know how to fix azureus problem?if you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 16179 UDP open.  Decentralised trakcing requires this.
<conn> hi, I just installed Kubuntu and set everything up, but two of my partitions aren't automounting; every time I log out & in, the partitions are dismounted. How do I stop this from happening?
<fdoving> conn: what type of partitions?
<conn> fdoving: an ext3 and ntfs partition
<genii> I had to deal with a customer... thought it was my boss arriving for work but no such luck LOL
<mefisto__> LuanFerreira: take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1062799&postcount=100
<genii> Does anyone know if LDD returned with some type of status update?
<BluesKaj> no genii, LBB is still away
<genii> BluesKaj Thanks :)
<Chrissie> hello again
<BluesKaj> genii, is LBB trying to protect data on the partitions ?
<Chrissie> aaaaargh, I can't believe the LBB computing is still on!
<genii> BluesKaj He is totally unable to boot after upgrading his kernel apparently
<genii> Chrissie LOL
<BluesKaj> hi Chrissie, again
<genii> Chrissie What do you need help wth ?
<Chrissie> don't want to interrupt, but I was wondering how to 'stick' a karamba apllet so it starts at each boot... but it can wait, in view of the seriousness of LBB problem
<matroblend> Hello I had to reinstall xp and now I can't get option to boot Kubuntu
<genii> Chrissie He is absent for the moment...
<fdoving> !ntfs | conn
<ubotu> conn: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<BluesKaj> Chrissie, LLB isn't here atm
<Chrissie> matroblend: quick fix: get rid of xp, worked for me marvellously, not more pbm booting
<matroblend> I would love too but I need it for some things
<matroblend> Do I have to reinstall kubuntu to get option for boot linux or xp
<BluesKaj> Chrissie, I'm still too gutless to dump XP...I plan to eventually but til I can write to the linuxbox from wifes windows pc I'm stuck with the XP partition. Samba works great from linux to windows and windows to windows on our little network, but windows to linux has me baffled.
<mefisto__> matroblend: do you have a livecd?
<genii> Chrissie About karamba specifically I dunno... but for anything normally you want to run always on X startup you put in the file /home/*YOURNAME*/.Xsession
<matroblend> Yea some where here
<mefisto__> matroblend: see here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<matroblend> ok ty
<ziggy> hi all, how can I change the theme of gtk applications ?
<Chrissie> genii: I think I found the solution in the session manager. Thanks, I'll go search the forums if it doesn't work.
<ziggy> given I'm under kde
<Skrot> Hi. Anyone know of a one-liner to recursivly rename everything into lower case?
<BluesKaj> !gtkthemes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkthemes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Chrissie eg already in there maybe something like a line:    startkde        or similar.   So if I wanted firefox for instance to run each boot I put after that:  && firefox
<BluesKaj> !gtk-themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk-themes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Chrissie OK :)
<BluesKaj> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ziggy> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<genii> !gtk toolkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk toolkit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bleh
<ziggy> ok thanks genii that should be ok
<murchadh_bhaba> conn, You need to add them to your /etc/fstab. !fstab
<kay> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<darkserver> help someone know something about java
<darkserver> please i need to put some music in my test proyect
<genii> OK now a question of mine: Anyone know a way after an automated netboot (headless) to /chroot, do a warm system HUP with sshd  to avoid having to boot once more with tftpboot or mess with cables/bios etc
<fdoving> !java | darkserver
<ubotu> darkserver: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<genii> !jakarta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jakarta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> hmm
<_alan> darkserver: this *may* help - I know nothing about java - http://www.jsresources.org/examples/index.html
<ubuntu> hi all
<darkserver> thanks
<LBB> hi all, back for LBB grub round IV
<runpain> how do i set up root to login
<runpain> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LBB> runpain: you mean root as default login?
<runpain> yes too
<runpain> so i can sign in as root or user
<kTaste> nabend
<mefisto__> runpain: just curious, why do you want to login as root?
<runpain> why cause i want to point and click on folders and the such too screw up my own systemO_o
<runpain> LOL
<runpain> that was a joke partly
<runpain> the screw up system part
<runpain> ;}
<LBB> runpain: you need to logout (end current session) and login as the first user you made, from there you can sudo (assuming you use ubuntu)
<mefisto__> runpain: you can run konq as root with kdesu konqueror
<Jucato> run any GUI app as root with kdesu, log into a "root session" in the command line with "sudo -i"
<runpain> hmm got two responses
<runpain> uh got the third one
<runpain> how do i make root on login list
<malik__> hi there guyz.........is there any real benefit for average linux user in installing crossover office?
<allee> runpain: a real root session is as dangerous thing.  But look at /etc/kde3/kdm  to system setting, advanced, login manager.  We warned you. Root desktop sessions are evil
<_alan> *nods*
<runpain> ok
<allee> runpain: eh, /etc/kde3/kdmrc or  that is
<runpain> but i had no problem with them in mepis
<Jucato> runpain: that page about RootSudo explains all you need/want to know
<runpain> not
<runpain>  i am using ubuntu ce and there is no kdmr in the kde3
<Jucato> CE? that would be using GNOME, right?
<mefisto__> what is ce?
<Jucato> Christian Edition, I presume
<allee> runpain: so you use gdm are login manager?  Well, no idea, never configured/used it
<mefisto__> oh god
<Jucato> runpain: again, that page about RootSudo has all the instructions, be it for GNOME or KDE
<runpain> ok
<Alumin> Hi, I'm trying to get a Bluetooth device (D-Link DBT-150 USB dongle) working to talk to my phone...I can see some stuff in /var/log/messages indicating that, at some level, the kernel sees the device's insertion
<Alumin> I have the "bluetooth" module loaded ... running 6.06 by the way
<crube_> I have shortcuts to folders in my home directory. Is there a way to get them to open in the same windows instead of opening a new one.
<Alumin> "hciconfig -a" returns nothing
<kay> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<karmikaze> anyone know if this wpa_supplicant is supposed to "just work" once you install it
<karmikaze> had a look at the wifi wiki and it makes it sound like its meant to just work with knetworkmanager
<karmikaze> but knetworkmanager isnt showing any wifi networks, while wlanassistant is showing all the networks but not connecting
<LBB> karmikaze there've been some questions about that here
<karmikaze> nod
<karmikaze> yeah ive not been able to get the wifi working consistantly in edgy at all :(
<karmikaze> connect once to a network with no encryption, and nothing has happened since
<mefisto__> crube_: do folders normally open in a new window, or the same window?
<karmikaze> its like i will do a fresh install of kubuntu, be able to connect to one network once, then i can never connect to anything again
<crube_> Same window
<karmikaze> its been very frustrating
<crube_> mefisto__:  just the folder shortcuts open in a different window
<karmikaze> ive read a bunch of those wiki pages and a bunch of forums, but no one really has a clear answer as to what is going on
<genii> LBB I'm still at work :) Any luck
<LBB> hey genii :), i'm afraid not :(
<hazard_> karmikaze: your name fits your problem, but beyond that, I know i've gotten a wireless card working perfectly on a headless debian box
<genii> bleh
<karmikaze> nod hazard_
<LBB> genii Error 27: Unrecognized command
<hazard_> just manual configuration of /etc/networking/interfaces I think it was (given I have no idea what kubuntu's wireless scheme is like)
<genii> karmikaze Do you have some Broadcom adapter?
<karmikaze> nope
<genii> karmikaze OK
<karmikaze> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<karmikaze> the card is supported
<karmikaze> and it works
<karmikaze> i can see networks
<karmikaze> but not connect
<karmikaze> and i thought the issue was cos my network is wpa
<hazard_> The card I've got is some ultra-cheapo (as in ultra-sucky) no-name card, its working under ndiswrapper
<karmikaze> but i have wpa_supplicant
<runpain> yahoo got the root
<karmikaze> dhcp isnt responding for some reason
<karmikaze> even when i manually enter my encryption key in iwconfig, i still cant get an address
<karmikaze> so i duno :P
<runpain> now i can really screw up system (LOL)
* karmikaze waits for next ubuntu release
<runpain> :p
<hazard_> I had some trouble getting the binding between ndiswrapper iwconfig and ifconfig working at first.
<karmikaze> i dont think i need to go to ndiswrapper though
<hazard_> karmikaze: does you network selectively allow mac addresses?
<karmikaze> like i said the card is detected and i can see things, and i conected once to an open network
<hazard_> If its supported, then no you shouldn't (but its an option anyway)
<karmikaze> i think its the wpa thing, but im not sure
<karmikaze> the wifi works fine in suse and in windows
<karmikaze> but kubuntu wont connect me
<karmikaze> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hazard_> I generally avoid wireless for this kind of reason
<justin_> Does anyone get the gam_server memory leak?
<hazard_> (wow that was bad grammar)
<karmikaze> id run a cable if i could, but its pretty far :P
<LBB> genii i went truogh the root and setup ok but then i did vmlinuz.  I read a bit and now I think i should have done "kernel vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386" is that correct?
<karmikaze> is there a way to search the paste bin?
<hazard_> cables=good (not neccessilirily faster anymore, but still, there's no encryption to worry about, better latencies, and no matter how you look at it, there's no 'easy' way to have the connection randomly drop)
<karmikaze> yeah ethernet all the way...
<genii> LBB 1 minute, boss here
<karmikaze> but like i said its not always an option, im on a laptop and move a lot and need it to work :P
<runpain> so cool
<hazard_> Of course, wired connections can die if the cables are cut, or a router/switch/hub explodes, but that dosen't happen...often
<karmikaze> mrrr
<runpain> got it going on
<karmikaze> i swear it worked fine with dapper
<karmikaze> maybe i should just downgrade
<hazard_> bleh, downgrade.
<karmikaze> i think ive done about 9 reinstalls this month -_-
<hazard_> does kubuntu use the same network system setup as debian?
<hazard_> karmikaze: just for this?
<karmikaze> i tried ubuntu alt, that didnt even find my wifi card
<karmikaze> yeah i need wifi
<karmikaze> its cruicial
<hazard_> crucial or critical? :P
<karmikaze> both
<karmikaze> im tired of rebooting 5 times a day to get into suse just so i can use my wifi
<karmikaze> im working on lots of network projects
<karmikaze> and often only have wifi access so i can do my work
<hazard_> have you tried setting it up manually in cfg files? (dump all the GUI stuff and just install the command line stuff)
<karmikaze> yeah ive tried with iwconfig
<karmikaze> everytime its dhcp that fails
<karmikaze> everything is configured and up
<karmikaze> but i cant get an address
<karmikaze> bunch of crypt forums with similar problems
<karmikaze> but no answers
<karmikaze> closest answer ive gotten was illuding to wpa issues
<hazard_> just to be clear, you're configuring the card with iwconfig, then setting it up with ifconfig?
<karmikaze> but i have the supplicant
<karmikaze> configuring with iwconfig, and ifup
<karmikaze> checking with kcontrol
<karmikaze> everything is there enabled and configured
<hazard_> but did you TELL it to do anything with ifconfig?
<karmikaze> but everytime i dont get response from dhcp
<karmikaze> route is sound too
<karmikaze> it knows where the gateway is and everything
<karmikaze> its weird @_@
<hazard_> (I don't think you'd need to, but you might need to instruct ifconfig to make wlan0 (or whatever) a dhcp device, and to get an address.
<karmikaze> i dunno bout ifconfig specifically, ive tried so many walk throughs and howtos :P
<karmikaze> im getting all mixed up
<genii> LBB There is some other directive like :    boot(hd0,0):/vmlinuz-whatever-whatever
<hazard_> If not, you could try setting up a static Ip and pinging the router to see if you at least have a connection (then you've norrowed it down to dhcp)
<karmikaze> ive never had to reboot linux this much in my life lol
<genii> LBB But try to just cold-boot it to see if the other changes took perhaps
<karmikaze> yeah tried the static ip thing too
<karmikaze> didnt work any better @_@
<hazard_> no pinging?
<karmikaze> i should try it again
<karmikaze> actually thats a point
<hazard_> (because unless you know a valid DNSserver's IP you can't ping names in a static IP configuration)
<karmikaze> i'll grab all my suse connection stats and try to force them in kubuntu
<karmikaze> yeah ive watched the resolve.conf
<karmikaze> dont see any problems outright
<karmikaze> but i'll check again
<hazard_> I don't even know what resolve.conf is, so it can't be that important (and I *KNOW* I had similar *VAUGE* problems when I was setting up the wireless card I've got working)
<karmikaze> resolve holds the dns server address and search path
<hazard_> Ah...you should need that if DHCP is working
<karmikaze> i guess what i should really try is disabling my encryption and working up from there
<karmikaze> dhcp should set resolve on its own
<hazard_> and it shouldn't affect the ability to ping IPs directly at all
<karmikaze> there was something else i noticed, it really doesnt like ! in my encryption key
<karmikaze> which is a bit retarded cos no other distro has a problem with it
<karmikaze> i escape it on the commandline and it works, but im not sure if the gui needs escaping or not
<karmikaze> ok well ty guys, ive got some ideas on other areas to look at
<hazard_> you SHOULD be able to ping ips directly after asscoating with the wireless network and giving yourself an IP, then informing the configuration of the IP of the network gateway.
* karmikaze moves the heater to the front room so she can grab an ethernet wire
<hazard_> then for all intents and purposes, if ping works, then the connection does to, and its just some stupid dhcp probelem
<hazard_> that cold huh?
<karmikaze> heh yeah
<LBB> genii tried the reboot allready but grub> prompt again
<hazard_> The windows in my dorm here suck, when its cold and windy out, the only thing that keeps me not-freezing is the wall of empty cheezit-boxes fillilng up the windows.
<hazard_> (oddly enough they're FAR more effective than the windows at keeping out the cold-not so much the wind though, so the windows have their use)
<LBB> genii so i need to read up on boot instead of kernel vmlinuz
<rizwaan> media error: "malformed url"
<rizwaan> whenever i insert a cd or usb disk
<rizwaan> earlier i deleted my .kde and Desktop folder..
<rizwaan> with a *new* user the error is not there
<kay> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<moody> #ubuntu-pl
<rizwaan> hello.. anybody here..
<hazard_> rizwaan: so take their .kde folder
<hazard_> and you need the Desktop folder so the system has somewhere to but the hotlink to the volume I think
<rizwaan>  /media/disk is created with root.root permission
<hazard_> and...?
<rizwaan> hence, can't access media/disk
<hazard_> where did that come into you recreating your desktop folder?
<hazard_> ~/Desktop is needed so the systsem can create the hotlink to the volume MOUNTED in /media
<hazard_> (I think, I'm pretty sure its just some funny kind of file)
<rizwaan> hmmm..
<rizwaan> i'll copy the *new* users's folder to my folder
<rizwaan> and change the ownership
<hazard_> Does the new user have a Desktop folder?
<rizwaan> yes
<rizwaan> i too have
<hazard_> You just SAID you deleted it!
<rizwaan> i logged on afterwards
<rizwaan> may be with .kde folder
<rizwaan> brb
<dominik> ok
<hazard_> eggs?
<genii> OK all gotta go> Any last questions real fast? LBB, etc?
<genii> 5
<genii> 4
<genii> 3
<genii> 2
<genii> 1
<Darkkish> lalalla
<Darkkish> hi
<Darkkish> and thanks again
<Darkkish> or not
<Darkkish> XD
<Darkkish> wahhh
<karmikaze> if i have an ethernet wire plugged in can i still connect to wifi
<karmikaze> or do i have to remove the cable
<Darkkish> so is 2GB too big of a swap?
<karmikaze> nah its not too big
<Darkkish> no it should work karmikaze
<karmikaze> i use 1gb typically
<karmikaze> i duno if youd need 2gb really
<Darkkish> i only have 512MB of ram on my linux comp so its probably a waste of space
<Darkkish>  but its a 60GB drive so no worries.
<karmikaze> unless you were running a lot of applications that need swapping
<hazard_> you can
<hazard_> its just I'm not quite sure which one the system is going to choose to use (and it might be tricky to test wireless that way)
<Darkkish> lol it might not work for testing internet
<Darkkish> but it will work just fine
<hazard_> I think you can tell PING to use a specific interface, but that probably wouldn't be a good indicator of weather or not DNS lookups are working
<ovidiu> join
<ovidiu> #suceava
<karmikaze>  /join #suceava
<Darkkish> yay
<Darkkish> this morning my wireless has decided not to work
<karmikaze> welcome to hell Darkkish :P
<Darkkish> i mean its all working
<karmikaze> whats your issue?
<karmikaze> but not connecting?
<Darkkish> it just won't connect to the router
<Darkkish> yeah
<karmikaze> :P
<karmikaze> welcome to my world
<hazard_> my wireless card sometimes jsut dies, everything will say its working, but its clearly not, (for example, I'm in the woods, where there IS no wireless)
* karmikaze sighs
<karmikaze> lol
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> it has to be exercised everyonce in a while
<Darkkish> :p
<karmikaze> whipped you mean
<karmikaze> lol
<Darkkish> lol
<hazard_> but that's because my wirelss card is physically directrly above my CPU heat sink-plate-thing, and when the system gets to hot, wirelss starts doing strange things
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> well mines a laptop
<hazard_> this is a laptop also.
<Darkkish> and it was a gift idk where the wifi card is or who installed it
<Darkkish> its definitly a wifi card problem thoguh
<Darkkish> because i can't even connect to this persons router who doesn'[t have wep
<hazard_> of course, both this computer and its wireless card are old (I've only got wireless B)
<hazard_> but it works just fine.
<Darkkish> is there any way to automate typing in the root pass every damn new thing i open?
<hazard_> are you talkying about terminal windows?
<Darkkish> no
<hazard_> or ttys?
<Darkkish> .. ttys?
<Darkkish> whats a ttys
<Darkkish> oh wierd
<Darkkish> LMFAO
<hazard_> ctrl-alt-f* (f7 is the default one)
<Darkkish> dude
<Darkkish> the wireless switch on the front of the lappy was switched to off
<hazard_> Yes, you're a moron then.
<Darkkish> (it never mattered in windows, i assumed it wsan't hooked up to anything at all)
<karmikaze> lol
<hazard_> the windows driver probably gets to access a command that isn't normally there in the system
* karmikaze envies Darkkish's simple solution
<hazard_> so the switch is for stuff that dosen't know about the 'special' command.
<hazard_> yes, the (in this case not proverbial) broken/fixed switch.
<Darkkish> lol karmikaze i just disabeled it and tried to enable it and it was going "enabling" for about 20 seconds, so i fliped the switch on the front, retried enabling and it enabled in a split second
<karmikaze> heh
<karmikaze> ok well i can connect instantly to non encrypted wifi networks
<karmikaze> another weird thing is knetworkmanager doesnt seem to detect that wifi is working
<karmikaze> but wlanassistant works fine
<hazard_> That reminds me of the time a bios was complaining about 'can't find hd0', which I was at a loss to explain, until I realized that hd0 was in fact, not physically present.
<karmikaze> heh
<hazard_> Given the machine _HAS_ 14 drives in a standard case, remebering which drive is actually considered hd0 is no easy task (or noticing that it and its carrage are gone).
<dominik> hello world :)
<karmikaze> lol
<hazard_> yea, so needless to day it was quite happy and worked perfectly again once I put the drive back in where it was supposed to be.
<Darkkish> 14 drives?
<hazard_> karmikaze: I seem to recall that some wireless key handlers don't like certian characters ( '!' seems like it'd be one of them)
<hazard_> yes, 14 drives. In a case meant for 4.
<karmikaze> indeed
<karmikaze> its weird tho suse doesnt mind !
<Darkkish> why hazard_?
<karmikaze> but i'll try changing my key first
<hazard_> because stacking more (free junk) drives into a case is cheaper than buying large drives.
<Darkkish> lol
<rohan> the compiz-kde package does not exist on edgy. how do i get AIGLX working on kubuntu, with compiz ?
<Darkkish> I'd rather have one 100GB drive than ten 10GB drives
<rohan> i have intel GMA 950, so i guess aiglx is the best choice ?
<hazard_> Of course, getting them all to interface correctly requires some major creativity.
<Darkkish> even if it cost me $80
<dominik> i have a computer that does not even detect that there's a wireless usb device attached...
<Darkkish> I bought a 400GB seagate drive for $80
<hazard_> Yes, well, if I had 10 10gb drives, I'd span them so they'd appear as 1.
<Darkkish> still
<dominik> how do I make the computer detect the usb...?
<hazard_> I've actually been considering fixing up the system so its less wildly bizzare, and getting a few large drives
<karmikaze> dunno darkkish, having a big drive fail on you can be a pretty scarring experience :P
<karmikaze> not that its happened to me, but ive had friends lose 300gb
<karmikaze> that really sucks :P
<hazard_> (but then I'd need to buy a REAL power supply, since my present power 'solution' is plenty POWERFUL, but it isn't exactly stable (or standard)
<dominik> but, my other computer automatically picks up the wireless network without me doing anything..
<hazard_> Heh, I had a friend with a 320 that fell out of its case, the drive still works, but the process of being pulled out of the enclosure while active completley screwed over the windows file system.
<dominik> but my other computer tells me that no usable wireless devices found :(
<xenol> plz wa is katapult for?
<xenol> wat
<karmikaze> what is the device dominik and what distro is your other system
<fdoving> !katapult | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<hazard_> Linux & the afore mentioned machine with 14 smaller drives recovered all his stuff.
<karmikaze> ooo katapult sounds cool!!
<dominik> karmikaze: am using kubuntu 6.06 and the usb is d-link
<karmikaze> dmesg reporting that it is connected?
<hazard_> ah, karmi, you've got 6.10 right? it worked just fine in 6.06?
<karmikaze> yeah hazard_
<hazard_> oh, wait dominik!=Darkkish
<karmikaze> its working on unencrypted networks now hazard_
<karmikaze> im making a new key for my network, see if that makes a difference
<hazard_> thinky-thread terminated.
<Darkkish> whats up?
<xenol> !krita
<Realistic_Dragon> !kst
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2463 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<ubotu> kst: A KDE application used for displaying scientific data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<hazard_> air, and beyond that lots of open space.
<xenol> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<xenol> !graphic tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> and whats after that hazard_
<xenol> !graphics programs
<hazard_> more space (or perhaps quarks)
<hazard_> (or ether)
<hazard_> Then I'm sure it eventually somehow loops in some mindcrunching way.
<karmikaze> what are you after xenol
<dominik> but when I run the kubuntu on my second computer, it picks up the wireless network...
<mefisto__> I've got a question about Konversation: what do the nick colours mean?
<ninHer> trying to install svn packet for gimp....warning; break packets
<hazard_> does your 2nd computer have the same wireless card?
<ninHer> and i can't install it
<dominik> yes hazard
<xenol> karmikaze i just want to know it there aint a list of all good graphic programs for ubuntu
<ninHer> svg sorry
<karmikaze> id go to adept or whatever and search graphics or soemthing
<hazard_> dominik: no idea then, karmikaze seems to have some attraction to weird wireless problems though
<karmikaze> what sort of graphics work you trying to do, painting, vectoring, photo manip?
<dominik> hmm..
<sean> Hey guys, just installed Kubuntu. :)
<ninHer> i'm using adept right now
<xenol> vectoring
<karmikaze> dominik: pastebin your 'dmesg' when you plug in the device
<muzscman> has anyone ever gotten the ati drivers to install for a laptop ati 200m?
<xenol> got inkscape also gmp but i also onstalled blender
<xenol> installed
<karmikaze> in my experience usb wifi devices hate me even more
<karmikaze> lol
<ninHer> trying to open a svg file
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, if enable nick colors, the nicks in the text take on various colors
<karmikaze> svg
<junky> hello
<karmikaze> inkscape should do it
<junky> can some one help me please
<xenol> i know
<hazard_> karmikaze: you just need to find the broken/fixed switch!
<xenol> but any other program u know about?
<karmikaze> lol yea
<ninHer> thanks karmikaze
<karmikaze> xenol vector programs?
<junky> i see with low resolution colors videos and pictures why??
<hazard_> (and I need to find an RA who isn't pass-out drunk)
<junky> i have installed vidia drivers
<xenol> yeah
<karmikaze> hrmm
<xenol> karmiakze well all kind of graphic program
<dominik> how do I pastebin  my 'dmesg' ? sorry...am still learning these things :)
<karmikaze> oh
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<karmikaze> well i like gimp a lot, krita is nice and simple
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: yes, but who gets what colours?
<karmikaze> domink on the command line run dmesg right after you plug in your usb thing
<junky> plzzz
<hazard_> I'm gunna go RA hunting, be back later.
<karmikaze> xenol: i think inkscape is really the standard vector program these days
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: eg, who gets colour 1, colour 2, etc? is it just randomly assigned to nicks just to look pretty, or does it have some meaning?
<xenol> ah
<karmikaze> but yeah search adept for vector, you might find some others
<ninHer> karmikaze: yep, but i was trying to open it up with gimp
<ninHer> it has a plug- in for
<xenol> do u know any page where i can find most of open source softs and their review?
<karmikaze> ah ninHer im not sure if gimp does svg, but inkscape defo does
<karmikaze> xenol: linux format magazine has great reviews
<junky> any one can  help  me plesase?
<karmikaze> not sure about any sites in particular tho
<ninHer> karmikaze: anyway....it worked inkscape
<ninHer> lol
<karmikaze> cool :)
<ninHer> thanks again
<karmikaze> np
<ninHer> yweah
<xenol> karmikaze u know some web page? i am kinda new and dont know a lot about these things
<karmikaze> hrmm
<Darkkish> is contact like OE?
<sean> Haha, I feel like such a noob, I can't figure out how to run this Flashplayer installer. >.<
<Darkkish> kontact*
<Darkkish> sean lol
<Darkkish> if you are downloading from adept
<Darkkish> you have to click "view details"
<karmikaze> lol sean
<karmikaze>  ./flashinstallerfile
<karmikaze> :)
<karmikaze> did you unpack the tar?
<sean> Yeah.
<sean> It's in my home folder.
<karmikaze> ok
<karmikaze> cd into the folder it made
<karmikaze> there should be some installer file
<sean> Yeah.
<karmikaze> and to run it you use ./thefile
<sean> I've been double clicking on it for like 5 minutes. ^_^
<karmikaze> nah use commandline
<karmikaze> it asks you questions
<hazard_> is it a source file? or a precompiled binary?
<dominik> actually, the wireless use device is already plugged into the back of the computer, and all I had to do was insert the LiveCD and restart the computer..
<Darkkish> why don't se just use apt-get?
<karmikaze> ah did it work dominik
<karmikaze> ive always used the manual flash installer
<karmikaze> but yeah apt should work fine
<Darkkish> yeah
<sean> What should?
<hazard_> a duck
<sean> Sorry, just installed, I've no idea what I'm doing. :p
<aleksanteri> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<dominik> ...and after that successfully loading the system, I'd go to KStart->Internet-> Wireless Assistence..
<karmikaze> sean, can you open up a terminal?
<VR_> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<weedar> Okay, this is odd. I'm able to print test pages, but I can't print from applications like Acrobat Reader or Kpdf - Anyone got any ideas?
<karmikaze> menu > system > konsole
<rohan> how do i stop kmix starting on every login ?
<dominik> that is where am getting the window message that there is no usable wireless device  :-(((
<hazard_> weedar the pdf might be coded to not allow itself to be printed
<fdoving> rohan: close it before loging out.
<sean> Yeah, karmikaze
<karmikaze> dominik: did you have it plugged in while you installed
<karmikaze> ok sean
<sean> I've got Kate open.
<karmikaze> sean what?
<karmikaze> lol
<rohan> already did that, fdoving
<rohan> didnt work
<karmikaze> you still trying to do flash?
<sean> Yeah.
* hazard_ is confused
<karmikaze> on the konsole, cd flashdirectory or whatever it is
<karmikaze> yah me too hazard_ lol
<karmikaze> once you are in the flash directory in the konsole use the ./flashinstaller to run the program
<jason_> i keep having this problem with firefox, it just keeps closing itself all of a sudden, what could b wrong with it?
<hazard_> GAHH!!! I wanna go on break, but I need an RA to sign me out...
<karmikaze> yeah same jason_
<karmikaze> i dunno what it is.. buggy ff version or something
<dominik> yes, karmikaze
<karmikaze> hrmm
<jason_> yeah, must be
<hazard_> or a series of html/scripting exceptions it couldn't deal with.
<karmikaze> dominik: so when you pull it out and plug it back in, does dmesg say there are any errors with the usb device?
<chris_wafer> Salut  tous
<karmikaze> it often crashes when i open a lot of new tabs suddenly
<karmikaze> or do anything suddenly lol
<dominik> nope, nothing
<karmikaze> hrmm
<karmikaze> not a good sign dominik
<karmikaze> if dmesg isnt detecting a new device being added
<hazard_> karmikaze: it might just be that the system just dosen't know its a device for networking.
<karmikaze> i dont really know
<karmikaze> but it should detect that something is there
<hazard_> (or it requsts USB2 and the system dosen't have it)
<karmikaze> even if it doesnt know what it is
<karmikaze> not that id know how to fix it at that level
<karmikaze> but its a starting point :P
<dominik> but when I boot my other computer up with the same LiveCD, it works like magic there
<hazard_> OR, the usb header is internally disconnected or disabled (that one was fun to figure out)
<karmikaze> heh
<weedar> hazard_: you might be right, I'm able to print from kedit it would seem
<karmikaze> same distro version dominik?
<xenol> karmikaze plz how can i make shortcut to my home folder on my desktop?
<dominik> yep. the same CD
<hazard_> but that would result in an infinite recursive loop!
<hazard_> (which are great fun, but bad practice)
<karmikaze> xenol: were you looking for reviews?? http://www.linux-magazine.com/
<karmikaze> i used to subscribe to that magazine its great for people starting out
<karmikaze> you can find it at any big bookstore too
<karmikaze> weird dominik
<hazard_> OH...WAIT, xenol: do you know how to open a terminal?
<dominik> I've been banging my head on the table, and it begining to halt now...
<xenol> hazard_ lol yes
<hazard_> headbanging...that sounds like me during my calc2 final (which I stand a 90% of having failed)
<karmikaze> xenol you got the home dir on your toolbar??
<karmikaze> just drag it onto the desktop from there
<xenol> i got there only system
<hazard_> xenol: ln -s ${HOME} ${HOME}/Desktop/Xenols_House
<hazard_> I think, but I might have the paths backwards
<karmikaze> xenol: right click the desktop, create new link to location
<hazard_> or that.
<karmikaze> then just add /home/username
<hazard_> (but I like my way better)
<xenol> well it creates only desktop conf file
<karmikaze> heh
<karmikaze> yeh me too hazard_ ;D
<xenol> if u mean that
<mefisto__> xenol: to make a shortcut, just drag the folder to the desktop (or anywhere you want it to be), and when you drop it, a menu comes up. choose "link here"
<xenol> and no icon or anything white
<xenol> thx
<karmikaze> np
<karmikaze> oh
<karmikaze> haha
<karmikaze> yeah
<karmikaze> that too
<kkathman> does anyone know why knotify starts up at boot?
<hazard_> heh, OSX dosen't know what to think of me having a symlink on my desktop to my desktop.
<karmikaze> yeah ff crashes whenever i try to open more than one tab at a time
<hazard_> I'm going to stap confusing it before I break something {else}.
<karmikaze> if i wait for it to load then open the next tab its fine
<sean> karmikaze:  Got a terminal open.
<karmikaze> ok sean
<sean> Had to go to the loo, sorry. :)
<hazard_> I thought seen was all better...?
<karmikaze> sean: do     cd flashdirectoryname
<karmikaze> or whatever its called
<karmikaze> that will put the konsole in the directory
<hazard_> or you could drag the flash folder to the terminal window
<karmikaze> ooh thats clever
<karmikaze> heh
<sean> ok
<karmikaze> ok sean now do ls
<hazard_> Well, its the only way I can get anywhere when I'm feeling insane, and have unicode characters in file names.
<karmikaze> you see all the files in there
<sean> yeah
<karmikaze> sean: then you can run the installer by doing     ./flashinstallerthing
<soulrider> hi everyone
<karmikaze> should be easy from there
<hazard_> hi8 mauro_
<soulrider> is it posible to resize a EXT3 partition without losing data ?
<soulrider> it only has a few GB used
<sean> Thanks mate, sorted. :)
<karmikaze> yeah soulrider i think that should be ok with qparted
<karmikaze> sean: :D
<soulrider> qparted or qtparted ?
<hazard_> I'd probably just clone the drive anyway.
<karmikaze> yeah qtparted
<fdoving> soulrider: it's possible to increase the partition size, but not decrease.
<karmikaze> heh
<soulrider> ahh k
<karmikaze> yeah backup anything cruicial
<karmikaze> but it should be fine really
<soulrider> fdoving:  :(
<karmikaze> oh fdoving?
<soulrider> that REA::Y sucks
<karmikaze> boo
<soulrider> ah damn
<karmikaze> well id back up anything critical before playing with partitions anyway
<fdoving> soulrider: actually.. you can. i read 'without rebooting'.. of course you can resize it.
<xenol> karmikaze i made somt stupid thing i wanted to change icon and i changed icons of all folders :( how can i remove it? need ot find folder icon,
<soulrider> fdoving: so i can reduce the size?
<karmikaze> hrm
<soulrider> i need to split it into 2 actually
<karmikaze> not sure xenol, you wanna change ALL folder icons, or just one
<fdoving> soulrider: yes, that's possible. i'd recommend a livecd with qtparted or gparted. there is a gparted-livecd that is good.
<xenol> only one
<karmikaze> ah right click it
<soulrider> i got the kubuntu live CD
<soulrider> i dont really trust it though
<soulrider> also
<karmikaze> properties, and click the image
<karmikaze> you can change it like that
<soulrider> will it screw kubuntu up? last time i did something like that it went ebrserk
<karmikaze> >_>
<soulrider> my root is sda1, i want to partition sda3
<hazard_> you want to make sda3 a diffrent size? (and youa ctually do have 3 partions on the drive? [sda1 swap and sda3?]  and your drives are really scsi? [sata uses sd* notation?] )
<soulrider> yes, its a SCSI drive
<soulrider> i got
<soulrider> sda1 as root
<soulrider> sda2 as swap
<soulrider> and sda3 for stuff
<soulrider> i wnat to split sda3 into 2
<hazard_> nice, what kind? Scsi1->scsi3Ultra?
<karmikaze> yeah that should be fine soulrider
<soulrider> i think its SCSI3
<Darkkish> use a partition manager?
<soulrider> are SCSI drives good? my dad bought it :P
<karmikaze> scsi is fastest
<karmikaze> :)
<karmikaze> nice drives usually
<Darkkish> yah :D
<soulrider> ohh
<soulrider> :D
<karmikaze> ^_^
<soulrider> awesome!
<karmikaze> ata < sata < sata2 < scsi
<karmikaze> scsi ftw!
<soulrider> w00t
<hazard_> Scsi Drives are generally faster than IDE, and scsi3Ultra is still faster than SATA2 (not by much though) however, there's other advantages, like the fact that even half-decient scsi controllers be the crap out of most sata controllers
<soulrider> that just made my day LD
<soulrider> :D
<karmikaze> mmm
<karmikaze> hehehe
<xenol> wat is better? firefox or konqueror and thunderbird or kmail?
<xenol> !kmail
<ubotu> kmail: KDE Email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2174 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<soulrider> xenol: Opera
<rohan> xenol: depends on your choice :p
<karmikaze> i love konqueror, dunno why i dont use it more...
<soulrider> weird.... i got a DVD i burned here
<karmikaze> better what what?
<lupine_85> konq. ++
<karmikaze> mail???
<soulrider> but linux wont show any file son it or anything
<fdoving> xenol: konqueror and mailody (mailody.net)
<Darkkish> i use firefox
<Darkkish> i just like it
<soulrider> like if nothing was inserted
<fdoving> !mailody
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailody - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hazard_> I love konqueror's name, I hate the program
<lupine_85> kmail ~=
<Darkkish> i've heard konq runs smother
<karmikaze> i havent tried kmail in years, last time i did it ate all my imap mail D:
<Darkkish> smoother
<soulrider> xenol: i use Opera for browsing and email
<Darkkish> ... ew
<karmikaze> thunderbird is very good for mail, simple
<Darkkish> i tried opera i just can't get used to it, it has no extensions
<karmikaze> mailody sounds cool
<lupine_85> thunderbird is too slow for me
<Darkkish> i happen to be installing thunderbird right now
<lupine_85> but I can't get used to mutt :p
<xenol> well since konqueror is everything it is browser file viewer FTP client wat else it is?
<lupine_85> kmail is OK
<karmikaze> i miss pine :'(
<karmikaze> heh
<karmikaze> i love k everything for its configurability
<karmikaze> but i cant trust it now
<hazard_> pine?
<karmikaze> ncurses <3
<karmikaze> terminal based mail client
<hazard_> ah
<lupine_85> mutt > pine :p
<karmikaze> yah
<karmikaze> hehe
<lupine_85> karmikaze: I use Kmail with IMAP
<lupine_85> works fine
<karmikaze> i should try mutt again actually
<karmikaze> cool lupine
<karmikaze> it was 3-4 years ago i last tried kmail
<karmikaze> i bet big advancements have been made since
<xenol> why i dont see Kmail in internet folder? :O
<karmikaze> heh xenol
* hazard_ explodes
<karmikaze> search for it on apt or adept or whatever
<xenol> it is installed :P
<Darkkish> wtf
* hazard_ ^^ the short version of 'I want to go on vacation _N_O_W_'
<Darkkish> why does my thunderbird mail from adept have an ugly gnome icon?
<Ksi> does anyone know why flash isn't working on my live cd 6.10? i can install other things (like vlc), but after i installed flash, when i used Fx, it would just close when a flash page is loaded.
<karmikaze> lol Darkkish get a new theme for it then
<Darkkish> no karmikaze the button
<Darkkish> in the menu
<karmikaze> oh haha
<Darkkish> looks like a brown envelope
<karmikaze> well you can configure that too
<Darkkish> still
<Darkkish> ewww
<karmikaze> <3 k configurability
<hazard_> I like how my common mode of 'configure stuff' is 'mame beyond recognition'
<xenol> well if i install every kind of sh*t on linux will it become sluggish as windows with 48764687976749 apps installed?
<xenol> i guess no
<karmikaze> heh only if you run them all at the same time xenol
<soulrider> lol, i had this unlabeled DVD here, and linux wouldnt read it. I thought, what a piece of crap DVD. I went to my dads computer that runs windows to see what it was.... and it was Vista :P
<soulrider> i didnt get the "whata  piece of crap" part wrong :P
<karmikaze> you can always easily uninstall stuff once you know you dont want it
<hazard_> depends on if they start deamons, that or if they dump BOATLOADS of files inthe same few folders
<xenol> hmm i uninstall apps but conf files stay on disk or no?
<hazard_> (and by boatloads, I mean you MIGHT have problems if there's more than 2k files in a single folder that's frequently accessed)
<hazard_> (probably more like 8k though)
<xenol> lol
<xenol> if i want to reach 8k files in one folder i have to be isntalling and unninstlling staff 24/7
<xenol> :D
<hazard_> no..
<hazard_> because then you'd installing then deleting the same files
<xenol> k one question
<karmikaze> xenol: one of the best software sites http://freshmeat.net/ can search for anything on there
<karmikaze> or sourceforge.net
<xenol> if i install thunderbird and for example it installs some other libraries as libxxx (example only) will stay installed or will be  uninstalled too?
<fdoving> xenol: you can have them uninstalled if you want to. it's not automatic yet.
<karmikaze> depends if other software uses those libs too
<hazard_> I think it would depend on what you had install it, adept seems to do ok at keeping that stuff straight
<karmikaze> libs are usually of negligable size anyway
<hazard_> not on 4G drives.
<karmikaze> lol
<karmikaze> :$
<lupine_85> xenol: with apt-get, they will be left. With aptitude, they'll be removed
<karmikaze> o rly
<lupine_85> deborphan is also your friend
<lupine_85> ya rly
<xenol> well i want to know this if i install thunderbird and some other files r installed with it
<xenol> and when i uninstall thunderbird those files will be unninstalled automatically?
<lupine_85> xenol: if you use aptitude, yes
<karmikaze> itll tell you how many packages have to be installed to get the program in adept
<hazard_> what? my armies of obsolete 4G drives work great for boot drives (and ~6 together make up a noticiable amount of space!)
<xenol> so aptitude is for ermoving packages ?
<karmikaze> or installing them
<xenol> and apt-get?
<lupine_85> no, you have to install it with aptitude and remove it with aptitude
<lupine_85> aptitude is a smart version of apt-get
<hazard_> aptitude, that's what I meant by adept
<xenol> ach
<karmikaze> lol
<lupine_85> aptitude != adept
<lupine_85> aptitude is a smarter, drop-in replacement for apt-get
<xenol> well graphic based and apt-egt is in konsole right?
<lupine_85> aptitude is also terminal-based
<hazard_> there's dselect to, but I've had it on multiple occastions decide everything on the system was UNWORTHY of being installed.
<hazard_> Then again, aptitude has done that to me too.
<lupine_85> where you would do apt-get install, do aptitude install; apt-get remove becomes aptitude remove
<Darkkish> editing the panel next to K is very annoying
<hazard_> (then there was the time that in order to satsify dependcies, aptitude decided to remove my kernel)
<lupine_85> hazard_: yep, that's it :)
<lupine_85> it's extremely smart - that's the problem...
<xenol> so using aptitude is risky? :D
<Darkkish> OMG
<Darkkish> i just figured out how to do it
<Darkkish> its really easy, right click > move
<karmikaze> yeah lol
<karmikaze> so lupine_85 if you want the benefits of aptitude you have to use it all the time then?
<karmikaze> to install and remove
<lupine_85> no
<zigovr> hi all, how can I remove the "hibernate" and "sleep" buttons from kde "shutdown" menu ?
<karmikaze> ok
<lupine_85> just on the packages you want the benefits with
<karmikaze> ok cool
<lupine_85> if you apt-get install a package, aptitude remove == apt-get remove
<karmikaze> zigovr: right click the kmenu button and configure the menus
<karmikaze> oh wait no
<genii> Yay electricity is on at home again :)
<LBB_> genii ! working overours?
<zigovr> karmikaze: yeah sorry it's not a menu buy a dialog box in fact, I explained wrong :)
<genii> LBB Nah I just got home, thought I'd check in before I crash
<hazard_> you're planning on crashing...on purpose? :P
<karmikaze> zigovr: in kcontrol somewhere you can disable the shutdown ability of users
<karmikaze> like make shutdown need root password or something?
<genii> Yeah I'm a crash-test dummy ;)
<hazard_> karmikaze given up on wireless yet?
<LBB_> genii so i'd guess i'd better not keep you away from your bed with my grub-stuff
<hazard_> what grub stuff?
<karmikaze> hazard_: it works :D on unencrypted anyway
<zigovr> karmikaze: I'll check it, but I want to keep the possibility to shutdown, just since "sleep" and "hibernate" do not work on that computer I want to remove them
<karmikaze> im getting complacent, and stealing wifi tho
<genii> LBB Nah I love a good saga :)
<karmikaze> should sort out my network so it works
<karmikaze> oh i see
<karmikaze> im not sure zigovr
<Darkkish> its cool to have a lappy :)
<Darkkish> even if its an old crappy one
<karmikaze> hazard_: what symbols is kubuntu ok with in wifi keys??
<zigovr> I removed them in /etc/acpi, but kde doesn't seem to look in there
<hazard_> I know I've managed to Fix GRUB *ONCE* and have mangled it at least a dozen times.
<genii> hazard Basically a grub rebuild after doing grub-install to the wrong partition etc
<hazard_> karmikaze: I'd say letters. and basic numbers.
<karmikaze> :P
<karmikaze> ok hazard_
<genii> LBB So made any progress with it? New developments/further booting etc ?
<hazard_> Try that, if that dosen't work then there's probably something wrong with the wpa encryptian handling in 6.10 (or it hates a combination of YOU, the wireless card, your router, that specific character sequence and some bald guy in Montana)
<karmikaze> hazard_: do you know how i can find out which driver my wifi card is actually using
<hazard_> lsmod?
<karmikaze> lol hazard_
<genii> Hmm as opposed to complex numbers LOL
<hazard_> I don't know, and I can't investigate for you.
<karmikaze> i'll find it :)
<hazard_> no [booting]  kubuntu machine available.
<Darkkish> hi genii
<LBB2> genii great! now i booted to a grub prompt and typed basicaly one of the items of my menu.lst (root kernel initrd savedefault boot). The system started booting, but then said (after mentioning the lvm's "ALERT! does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<genii> LBB2 That LBB?
<LBB2> yup, LBB was taken
<hazard_> what's LBB>?
<genii> Darkkish Heyas :)
<LBB2> hazard thats me
<genii> hazard_ Some guy with a convoluted grub issue! ROFL
<hazard_> Oh, Hi.
<LBB2> hi
<karmikaze> ipw it seems, lsmod was the right place to look
<hazard_> cool, what's ipw?
<genii> LBB So it gave some LVM message? Interesting
<hazard_> (i'm tired, and hungry, and my brain no worky from physics final)
<genii> LBB do you have the original pastebin for your first sfdisk output?
<karmikaze> hehehe
<karmikaze> ipw is the driver for my wifi card
<genii> LBB2 So it gave some LVM message? Interesting
<genii> LBB2 do you have the original pastebin for your first sfdisk output?
<karmikaze> kwlan seems to be a good program
<karmikaze> has built in wpa_supplicant
<hazard_> genii is there any way to fix a grub installation which pointed to linux install on a drive that has ceased to exsist?
<LBB2> genii i wrote the message down, and can paste it
<genii> Sorry for dbl posts guys :) Wrong nick etc etc and no caffeine
<hazard_> I know the feeling.
<genii> haxard_ Yes, yes there is LOL
<LBB2> genii what do you mean ""
<LBB2> genii what do you mean "original pastebin"
<Darkkish> if i installed xfce on this machine
<genii> LBB2 Remeber at the very beginning we had a dump from sfdisk which you patebinned. It had the partition type of Amoeba for hda2 That url
<karmikaze> mmmmyesh
<Darkkish> can i just boot to it from the lon\gin page?
<Darkkish> can i just boot to it from the login page?
<karmikaze> yes Darkkish
<rohan> how do i tell kubuntu to use synaptics driver and not the generic mouse driver that xorg is current using ?
<karmikaze> speaking of the login manager, how can i change that ugly blue background
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> its not ugly :O
<LBB2> genii i'm on a live cd remember, and did't write it down...
<karmikaze> i tried in kcontrol but it doesnt change until after i login which is pointless
<hazard_> karmikaze: I know this one! Or at least I remember changing it once. Then promptly killing the loginmanager somehow (I don't *THINK* the two events were related)
<genii> LBB@ Hmm. OK. Pls do a sudo fdisk /dev/hda  then p     thentell me which partition has LVM for the type please :)
<LBB2> genii if there's a search function in pastebin i could find it with my new fsdisk dump
<Darkkish> is xfce in universe/
<genii> bleh
<genii> LBB2 Hmm. OK. Pls do a sudo fdisk /dev/hda  then p     thentell me which partition has LVM for the type please :)
<LBB2> genii ok
<hazard_> so yea, karmikaze I really don't actually know.l
<xenol> well i just isntalled firefox
<xenol> and i dont like it
<xenol> crappy icon :p
<zlodey> -
<karmikaze> lol
<Darkkish> zlodey lifting weights?
<genii> xenol But it's so cute when it does the boingy boingy bounce :)
<karmikaze> firefox can be beautified, but at this point its not worth it as the thing crashes all the time in kubuntu
<zlodey> karmikaze ?
<xenol> aha
<Darkkish> i love the ff icon
<Darkkish> i think you're insane
<karmikaze> im sticking with konqueror til the bugs are smoothed out
<LBB2> genii hda5
<hazard_> WHY IS THE UNIVERSE KEEPING ME TRAPPED IN THIS DORM?
<genii> LBB2 OK lemme think for a minute
<zlodey> help me
<Imrahil> xenol chooses software based on the nicest icon. I wonder if he actually uses it or just looks at the icon all day
<hazard_> lol
<__mikem> hazard_ BECAUSE THE UNIVERSE HATES YOU
<hazard_> hahahahahhahhaha
<xenol> :D
<karmikaze> ???
<karmikaze> ???what with
<hazard_> well, I already kniew that.
<zlodey> hazard_ you lol
<karmikaze> lol
<hazard_> But why _NOW_ all the tests are over, and I have no more drugs.
<hazard_> (perscription)
<karmikaze> xenol, kde-look.org
<karmikaze> :P
<karmikaze> get some new icon sets or something
<hazard_> if I can't get out of here, tomarrow (and the day after) are probably not going to go well.
<Darkkish> !xfce
<Imrahil> hazard_: going to celebrate christmas?
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<xenol> well u said it FF is buggy and it crashes a lot
<genii> LBB2 And pls pastebin the original menu.lst so I can reexamine :)
<xenol> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<hazard_> and since all my stuff is packed up, I'm BORED TO TEARS
<LBB2> genii OK
<karmikaze> oooh fluxubuntu
<karmikaze> lol awesome
<zlodey> hazard_ you lol
<hazard_> Imrahil: yes. (in theory)
<Imrahil> dorms during holidays make baby jesus cry
<hazard_> Assuming I ever find a concious RA, and I get word on weather or not I have a ride.
<genii> anyone remember what default lvm /dev entry is?
<hazard_> Imrahil: From experience?
<hazard_> I should also note that have $.50, and no food.
<LBB2> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38270/
<genii> LBB2 Thx brb
<LBB2> !brb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hazard_> \nick hazard
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> wrong /
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> today just might not be your day
<hazard_cant_type> there we go.
<hazard_cant_type> (there were 5 additional attempts before I got 'nick' spelled right
<genii> LBB2 If you have hda2 mounted on /mnt/tmpboot again: please  ls -l /mnt/tmpboot/dev/mapper/system-root/*  and pastebin
<genii> brb = Be Right Back
<hazard2> there, finally one remotely close to what I want that isn't already taken.
<hazardx> that's actually better.
<genii> yes better than 2 at the end :)
<hazardx> my thougts exactly.
<RealisticDragon> lots of users on this network :)
<RealisticDragon> is it bigger than DALnet yet?
<hazardx> Woa! a Realistic Dragon!
<Imrahil> hazardx: actually I spent almost no time in my dorm room on account of my roomate leaving all manners of food around until it got stanky in there and was embarrasing to have people around
<darkkish_> hey i'm going to talk on my laptop
<darkkish_> because i'm installing valve hammer editor on my desktop
<chupa-chups> #python
<genii> me thinks about festvus ..err festival
<RealisticDragon> woo, freenode.net is now in the top 10 of networks (number 9)
<LBB2> genii i dont there is no dev dir on my mounted hda2
<RealisticDragon> graph of IRC networks is here: http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/top10graphs.php
<vado> Bonsoir tout le monde
<hazardx> Imrahil: Yea, my old roomate was like that (and he smoked,boozed and got high _ALOT_), and it was annoying finding M&Ms ALL OVER THE ROOM.
<Admiral_Chicago>  hmm, i just installed edgy and I can't get HTTP stuff to work
<darkkish_> lol it works for me
<Admiral_Chicago> I am on IRC, but if I follow anykind of link, it does not repond
<RealisticDragon> have you got a HTTP proxy Admiral_Chicago?
<darkkish_> i'm pretty sure this is edgy...
<RealisticDragon> your network might need it, especially if its a college one
<hazardx> my Kubuntu box here is RamLess, so yea, my HTTP dosen't work either.
<genii> LBB2 OK, thx. The root device in your menu.lst is described as /dev/mapper/system-root    but it looks like udev is doing it on the fly. This is where the drives/partitions that make up an lvm drive would be listed.
<Admiral_Chicago> RealisticDragon: not that I know of
<darkkish_> RamLess?
<hazardx> no ram.
<darkkish_> ... you can do that?
<darkkish_> that sounds realllllyyyyy craawwwlllliinnggg sloowww'
<Admiral_Chicago> RealisticDragon: I'm on the pppoe system at my house and it doesn't connect
<RealisticDragon> i doubt ameritech has a proxy indeed
<hazardx> No, you can't, that's my point.
<genii> LBB2 You *MAY* want to try the way we changed the partition type of hda2 before and put it to lvm type from linux type.
<hazardx> no ram == no worky
<RealisticDragon> can you use https?
<Admiral_Chicago> there was a line i "plog" about some ARP roxy failing
<darkkish_> lol oh
<Admiral_Chicago> RealisticDragon: let me try
<g-henna> hi everyone!
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<karmikaze> hi!
<g-henna> i have a very odd error with kaffeine on edgy
<hazardx> hi karmikaze!
<darkkish_> how do i change my default browser to FF?
<g-henna> when starting kaffeine, the window pops up, but doesn't fill with content, i.e. the user interface doesn't load. very odd: when i insert a dvd, i can play it with kmplayer, but not with kaffeine. actually... well, i can hear the sound, but the ui is frozen
<genii> LBB2 eg:   sudo fdisk /dev/hda   ..'t"  "2" lvm type change code here .... "w"     then try reboot again
<RealisticDragon> probably in system settings darkkish_
<misael> how do i run a .bin file?
<hazardx> I KNOW! I'll play with SSH and see if I can get enough webtraffic going to make the VOIP phone at home stop working!
<icheyne> I'm having a nightmare with my nvidia card. I tried to install the nvidia beta drivers so I could get beryl working, but they caused a lot of flickering. I rolled everything back - even changing my xorg.conf back to the nv drivers, but I am still getting the flickering. Any solutions?
<misael> how do i get it to execute
<karmikaze> darkkish_: kcontrol > system administration > windows applications > applications
<genii> LBB2 8e is linux lvm code
<darkkish_> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> RealisticDragon: any ideas?
<misael> what do i have to write in the konsole?
<LBB2> genii I'm not sure i understand you correct. my hda2 is formatted as ext2, do you want me to reformat it?
<misael> to run a bin file
<darkkish_> karmikaze: are you running edgy?
<misael> to  make ut executable
<karmikaze> yeah darkkish_
<genii> LBB2 No, do *NOT* reformat. I'll walk you thru it again
<hazardx> icheyne: it sounds like your system just changed the refresh rate to something liess than 75hz (unless you don't have a CRT, in which case your flat panel is about to explode)
<karmikaze> you not have that option?
<darkkish_> no its K~
<darkkish_> er
<g-henna> when using xine directly from xine-ui, this works fine, so there must be some problem with kaffeine and a kplayerpart or so
<misael> HOW DO  I RUN A .BIN FILE?
<genii> LBB2 step1: umount /mnt/tmpboot
<darkkish_> karmikaze:  K > System Settings > Default Applications
<hazardx> misael: weren't you asking about this...yesterday?
<g-henna> misael: OPEN THE CONSOLE AND TYPE ./MYFILE:BIN
<icheyne> thanks hazardx but the change back to the nv drivers fixed my refresh rate and I'm back to 85htz.
<genii> LBB2 Step 2: sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<Admiral_Chicago> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<karmikaze> misael: make sure you have permission to execute, chmod +x filename
<karmikaze> then try
<LBB2> genii my response was to two messages back . I do understand "sudo fdisk /dev/hda   ..'t"  "2" lvm type change code here .... "w"     then try reboot again"
<misael> ok
<misael> thanks
<karmikaze> sure darkkish_ :P
<g-henna> ubotu: SIR, YESSIR! :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SIR, YESSIR! :-) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karmikaze> kcontrol somewhere ;)
<genii> LBB2 Sorry, tired :)
<Admiral_Chicago> that is a bot.
<g-henna> *lol*
<karmikaze> brb cookin
<LBB2> genii i'm a bit slow typing
<hazardx> lol @ g-henna
<hazardx> errr....so....hungry.... (karmikaze)
<LBB2> genii what i meant was: I'm sure my hda2 should be ext2, thats how i formatted it when installing my last working system+grub
<misael> it tells me that srcds_run.bin donot exist
<misael> :s
<genii> LBB2 Using fdisk to change the partition type does not change what filesystem is on it
<Darkkish> hey genii
<genii> LBB2 Or how it was formatted etc
<genii> Darkkish Hey :)
<Darkkish> do i won't my desired default display manager to be gdm or kdm for xubuntu?
<LBB2> genii but it does change the way it is being read, right?
<genii> LBB2 No. If that were the case you would not have been able to mount it previoulsly using mount -t ext2    when partition type was at Amoeba
<Darkkish> do i won't my desired default display manager to be gdm or kdm for xubuntu? genii
<LBB2> genii i am able to mount it that way
<genii> Darkkish kdm :)
<hazardx> I hope everyone in my physics class failed the final.
<Darkkish> mk
<hazardx> (becuase then I get a good grade)
<RealisticDragon> Darkkish i think that gdm looks better :) and xubuntu already has gtk installed
<RealisticDragon> i believe
<darkkish_> to late.
<RealisticDragon> but it doesnt make a lot of difference really
<genii> LBB2 that is my point. If we change the partition type to lvm   you will still be able to mount it as before etc etc.
<genii> LBB2 Just that the lvm device driver will now see it as something to use in building a larger device as well (hopefully)
<LBB2> genii i can mount it now as an ext2, so when i change it to lvm i wont be able to mount it right? confused:)
<LBB2> genii not saying i know better though, just avoiding miscommunication:)
<hazardx> FINALLY, I HAVE WORD SOMEONE REMEMBERED I EXSIST!
<hazardx> (sorry about the yelling)
<genii> LBB2 No matter what partition type is changed into, the actual partition itself will always be formatted with ext2 file system. so you will always be able to mount the thing by telling the mount command to understand the fs on it by  -t ext2 when you mount it
<darkkish_> i hope installaing xubuntu won't screw up the look of my kde like gnome did
<darkkish_> installing ugly programs to the menus
<genii> freebsd has a similar raid thing called vinum which is a pain as much as this lvm stuff :)
<hazardx> do you decide what to install based onthe same criteria as Xenos?
<LBB2> genii ok i still dont understand why i should set it to lvm, but i will do so anyway
<LBB2> geni brb
<hazardx> (that being how pretty the icon is)
<genii> LBB2 OK :)
<darkkish_> lmfao hazardx
<g-henna> hm, ok, installed xine, that works...
<g-henna> bye then
* karmikaze cries my lunch sucks
<CSonicGo> anyone know why wine can't play Fury3 anymore? :(
<genii> LBB2 Ratinale for changing to lvm type: Some device drivers which use partitions like aid driver and lvm driver look at the oartition type to see if they should use this disk as part of their routine or not.
<genii> raid driver not aid driver ...tired
<LBB2> genii "Changed system type of partition 2 to 8e (Linux LVM)"
<genii> LBB2 OK good :) Now need reboot to see if grub progresses etc
<Triple> Hey all, i have a question about hard drive speed. When i copy a large file from 1 HD to another the transfer rate is about 1.3 MB/sec for ATA 100 drives..... Is this a normal speed???
<LBB2> genii you sure i'm not suppused to set hda5 instead of hda2? still confused...
<_kuja_> Triple: that sounds excrutiatingly slow
<Triple> Then it is not just me :)
<Triple> Any idea where i can look to make it better>
<Triple> ?
<_kuja_> possibly hdparm
<genii> LBB2 Suppose you have /dev/lvm-thing  device.   if hda2 and hda5 are  lvm partition, you get  /dev/lvm-device/hda2   /dev/lvm-device/hda5    which is 2 small devices put together to make 1 large device
<_kuja_> run hdparm -i /dev/<thedrivesdevicenode>
<idawood> Hello every one
<_kuja_> Triple: that will tell you if dma is enabled, maybe it isn't
<_kuja_> hello idawood
<Triple> Ok, lets see what it brings
<idawood> _kuja: can you tell me how I can change my default file manager
<hazardx> yay! ride is here (in ~2minutes)
<hazardx> later all
<idawood> I want to use dolphin as default but also want to keep konqueror
<_kuja_> erm, can't recall how it's done, I can look it up though I suppose
<hazardx> poor dolphins
<LBB2> genii I'm off to reboot, maybe you can point me to a site with some more explanation when i'm back
<genii> LBB2 OK see you when you return
<hazardx> Bye bye!
<idawood> anybody esle can help?
<Fragrag> How do I run a .py file? I have Python installed
<Fragrag> Wait idawood, I recall reading something about making something default, let me look it up
<_kuja_> fragwood: python filename.py
<Lastkey0> ok sure take the whole time in the world :P
<darkkish_> restarting x
<darkkish_> ...
<darkkish_> ctrl alt bckspce isn't working lol
<_kuja_> or wait, fargrag
<darkkish_> oh its not alt
<_kuja_> darn
<_kuja_> where did that come from?
<Triple> DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<Triple>  * signifies the current active mode
<Triple> This meand DMA is not active right?
<max_> can someone link me to the site that has the official ubuntu/kubuntu artwork?
<Lastkey0> try www.kde-look.org
<Lastkey0> and art.gnome.org
<_kuja_> Triple: that is likely, run hdparm -d /dev/hd? to see the dma status of your drives, use -d1 to turn it on, use -d0 to turn it off
<Triple> ok....
<_kuja_> idawood: this looks like it might do it - http://www.linuxactionshow.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=181
<Triple> i'll be back with results :)
<_kuja_> Triple: before doing so, run hdparm -tT /dev/hd? to benchmark performance, then do it after if you want measurable results
<Lastkey0> kuja:let me check
<Triple> ok
* genii ponders how to explain lvm mor succinterly
<rohan> the volume control keys in my laptop dont control amarok volume
<rohan> known problem ?
<Triple> martijn@nemesis:~$ sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda
<_kuja_> rohan, do they control system volume, by chance?
<Triple> /dev/hda:
<Triple>  Timing cached reads:   736 MB in  2.06 seconds = 357.95 MB/sec
<Triple>  Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  3.08 seconds =   2.59 MB/sec
<Triple> /dev/hda:
<Triple>  Timing cached reads:   1336 MB in  2.00 seconds = 667.96 MB/sec
<Triple>  Timing buffered disk reads:   70 MB in  3.00 seconds =  23.30 MB/sec
<Triple> martijn@nemesis:~$
<matthew_> genii, hey, can't believel you're still here...I just woke up....lol
<kkathman> rohan:  amarok has its own
<Triple> WHOA!!
<Triple> better!!
<rohan> kkathman: ouch, it does not 'obey' kmix ?
<genii> matthew I'm helping LBB with grub still :)
<_kuja_> Triple: better, but still slow :P
<kkathman> on my keyb  its like the "windows" key + the minus (volume down), the plus (volume up), M (mute) etc
<_kuja_> Triple: that change is NOT permanent, you still have a little work to be doing
<kkathman> rohan:  no it doesnt
<genii> matthew_ But I may soon have to sleep
<kkathman> but you can configure your own using the system settings
<Triple> Do i have to put the commands in a startupscript somewhere?
<malik__> can some one suggest if koffice is better than open office?
<_kuja_> Triple: you have to put something /etc/hdparm.conf
<Darkkish> xubuntu is pretty nice on my laptop
<kkathman> rohan:  kcontrol->Regional&Accessibilty->Keyboard shortcuts
<kkathman> malik__:  its different
<malik__> and what if i remove open office from edgy kubuntu n install koffice...........would it wreck the system or relatively should be okie>?
<kkathman> thats all I can say.  Koffice is a bit less mature than open office
<matthew_> genii, you are one tenacious son of a gun!
<Triple> ok, have it open
<genii> matthew_ :) I love a good puzzle
<kkathman> you can remove open office just fine...but try both before you make that decision
<_kuja_> something like:
<_kuja_> /dev/hda {
<_kuja_>         dma = on
<_kuja_> }
<_kuja_> spacing must be pretty exact, use tabs for the big gap on the dma = on line, there must be a space before the brace. Keep it exact or expect misbehavior
<xenol> karmikaze how can i compress? in konsole with compress?
<rohan> thanks, kkathman
<kkathman> np
<malik__> kkathman: that means i wud stick with open office ..............but would you any tweak about turning off the updates for open office?
<Darkkish> lol open office has big ass buttons
<kkathman> malik__:  well none other that I get from adept I reckon
* genii just loves bigass shiny buttons
<matthew_> genii, lol, that's why _I'm_ using KDE
<kkathman> Koffice has a nice graphical editor called Krita that might be worth taking a look at, tho...but as for the rest of the suite, I like OO personall
<LBB> genii It worked! thanks, now i only need to make sure i boot to the menu.lst instead of the grub> prompt and then i can go fix my original problem, wich is a broken mysql package (you said you loved a saga :) ).
<malik__> kkathman: that means i ll have to download that 70 odd mb worth of updates they released today:)
<kkathman> yah I did that last night
<genii> LBB Cool cool :)
<kkathman> adept will let you know as long as you have those repos
<malik__> doesnt that sux.........i mean i just updated it abt two wks ago with same amount of data
<Lastkey0> NO luck :(
<genii> LBB So you are not on livecd nut original system now?
<genii> but not nut LOL
<LBB> genii no, after manually typing part of my menu.lst into grub> the system halted on the line where it needs mysql (i broke that when i deinstalled apache because i needed space on my home)
<LBB> genii i mean space on my /boot
<genii> LBB Ah, OK ... i would try to help but I need sleep now :)
<malik__> okie one more question......................frostwire is better or amule/edonkey?
<matthew_> malik__, I prefer azureus
<malik__> i have ktorrent
<LBB> genii: well thanks very much for your help so far and sleep well!
<malik__> isnt azureus a torrent client?
<Darkkish> l
<genii> I still like original bittorrent    azureus is nice but because totally in java can be a hog
<matthew_> malik__, yes
<Darkkish> azureus is the best
<fdoving> genii: did you try rtorrent?
<Darkkish> i love it
<Darkkish> second best is utorent
<genii> fdoving No, not yet
<Darkkish> which i think may have just developed a linux port
<malik__> so basically we need bunch of torrent sites then to make it work , be it ktorrent or azureus?
<karmikaze> who blang?
<fdoving> genii: it's a nice console based thing. i use it to seed the ubuntu cd and dvd images :)
<karmikaze> compress
<matthew_> malik__, naw, I like torrentspy.com or thepiratebay.corg
<matthew_> .org
<karmikaze> xenol is gone
<Lastkey0> Can anybody help me how to change my default file manager in Kubuntu
<karmikaze> hrm
<genii> fdoving cool, I'll check it out sometime
<malik__> matthew: both of those are in ktorrent version in my distro
<genii> LBB Unless you need me for something immediate I need to sleep :)
<Triple> Ok! i copy at 8MB/sec now :) better ;) are there more tweaks for the HD?
<malik__> n i found ktorrent operation faster than any other client, atleast as compared to windows..........in terms of loading n navigating
<malik__> speed ofcourse is totally another issue
<LBB> genii: Like I said: thanks very much for your help so far and sleep well! I'll figure it out somehow:)
<genii> matthew_ , LBB et al  Have a good one and seeya later
<fdoving> nite genii.
<pulla_prince> join #acro
<CSonicGo> oh wonerful, deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main doesn't work, the site is down! :(
<matthew_> you too genii...oh, too late
<CSonicGo> now I'm stuck :(
<Conor> hello
<Conor> matthew_: are yu availible to help?
<fdoving> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<karmikaze> how do you install flash to konqueror?
<rohan> how does x.org know what to use ? "Configured Mouse" or "Touchpad" ?
<rohan> how does x.org know what to use ? "Configured Mouse" or "Touchpad" ?
<rohan> oops, sorry
<malik__> flash-nonfree install that package
<matthew_> Conor, nope, I'm leaving right now...my gf wants to go to the park.
<karmikaze> cheerrs malik__
<Conor> is there someone here who can help me?
<fdoving> !ask | conor
<ubotu> conor: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Conor> haha
<uber_mort> I'm glad ubotu allows piping :P
<karmikaze> and redirection ;D
<uber_mort> really?
<Conor> the reason why I ask is because Im about to install kubuntu on a rather troublesome computer, and if something goes wrong, id like to have help
<karmikaze> yeah i always used stuff like !flash >> karmikaze
<uber_mort> !ask >> uber_mort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask > - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uber_mort> nice :)
<murchadh_bhaba> Conor, Troublesome?
<uber_mort> conor: I'm sure someone will be able to help you
<malik__> Conor: what kinda comp is that?//
<Conor> well, its a good computer, fairly new, but the was some trouble related to we think the graphics card
<CSonicGo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<malik__> Conor: nvidia?
<Conor> we had to pass the line "acpi=off noapic nolapic" to get it to run the liveCD
<Conor> no, ati
<uber_mort> conor: laptop or desktop?
<Conor> actually, it might have been processor: a dual core
<Conor> laptop
<uber_mort> laptop displays are odd, I have to run in some funky modes to get the live CD booted too, but once installed things generally work fine
<Tesla> hello, ppl. i got a question. does anyone got a problem with konqueror frequent fails with segmentation on visiting pages?
<malik__> Hmmm..........okie well try ur hand on it, see what happens n by that time hopefully Admiral_chicago or Jucato or some of the more exp guyz will be here
<wildchild> hello trehe... I bought a new cooler for my CPU, and graphic card, and now I wanna see temepratures of those on screen ->is any program t oshow this?
<Conor> okay, thanks uber_mort
<uber_mort> wildchild there are system monitors though I can't remember the name...  I think its lmsensors or something like that
<Tesla> wildchild, try gkrellm package
<uber_mort> no conor, and if you have problems I should be around for a while at least
<Tesla> so, does anyone have troubles with konqeror like me?
<uber_mort> tesla I can't say that I do, but what do you mean "by on segmentation"
<uber_mort> do you mean that it gives you a segmentation fault?  Thats a fun error to deal with ;D
<malik__> Tesla: segmentation?
<Lastkey0> Tesla: What kind of trouble
<malik__> !segmentation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about segmentation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moody_> #ubuntu-pl
<Tesla> uber_mort, konqeror crashes displaying SIGSEGV on some pages
<Tesla> i'm using fresh default install of Kubuntu 6.10
<Tesla> i586 arch. not overclocked
<Tesla> for example it crashes on www.kaniv.net
<uber_mort> Telsa: Though I may be wrong, but I think thats a segmentation fault, and generally means that you tried to reference a bad memory location (maybe paged out or something).  How much ram is in that beast?
<prophit_inc> can anyone here recommend a program that will take snapshots at random from my camera?
<prophit_inc> for windows please....the guys in windows have no clue
<uber_mort> prophit_inc: Picasa
<prophit_inc> ok thank you
<uber_mort> prophit_inc: do you mean automatically use it like a webcam or take them off?
<Tesla> i got 320 MB of DIMM SDRAM PC100. memtest shown so problem and it worked perfect under MS Windows.
<uber_mort> whoops, oh well
<uber_mort> Do cyrillic fonts work fine in other places?
<CSonicGo> rofl my dad is mad that his windows xp box has spyware all over it despite 4 anti-spyware programs
<CSonicGo> :(
<Tesla> uber_mort, cyrillic fonts?
<CSonicGo> it's sad really.
<malik__> Tesla: working okie in my konqi
<uber_mort> Tesla: Russian, etc
<uber_mort> Tesla: That site is in russian, no?
<Tesla> i'm russian myself. yes. its all fine with russian here
<Tesla> not really. its in ukrainian. but its alike.
<uber_mort> Tesla: Hehe, I just saw the letters.  I took a bit of russian but don't remember much of it at all ;)
<Tesla> uber_mort, my konqueror loads and displays page almost entirely. and than just disapears and KDE crash handler apears
<uber_mort> Tesla: But anyway, if you haven't really installed anything or taken any time to customize and it wouldn't be a problem to reformat I might suggest you reinstall.
<Tesla> btw. i tryed installing my Kubuntu 6.10 on VMWare. the same problem exactly. and all the hardware is emulated there. how can this happens?
<Lastkey0> Tesla:Update your distro
<CSonicGo> russian, isn't all cryllic languages the same? or, very very similar?
<Lastkey0> hopefully the update will correct your problem
<uber_mort> Tesla: Well, often times the error you're getting is caused when things are swapped out of memory and are then later referenced.  If you have too little RAM this could be a problem, or it could be something on that page that causes it.  Might I suggest trying a different browser to see if that works?
<Tesla> uber_mort, as i said before i have a fresh install. and i did reinstalling many times already :-(
<Tesla> CSonicGo, very similar. if you know russian it will be easy to learn any other cirylic one
<uber_mort> Try apt-getting firefox and check if it works in there.  If so we can take it from there, though I don't know if I can help :(
<Lastkey0> try adept manager or apt-get upgrade to update the system
<CSonicGo> oh ok
<CSonicGo> I'm just french-english so it'll take some effort to learn russian but I've been wanting to for years
<uber_mort> I started, but my teacher was a bitch so I dropped it for gaelic :P
<uber_mort> but now I can talk like the irishman I am
<uber_mort> so its all good :D
<Tesla> uber_mort, as i said i got 320 MB of perfectly working RAM and i have a 200 MB of swapping partition. FireFox does not work at all. it crashes with segmentation fault just on the startup
<CSonicGo> I can fake scots
<CSonicGo> heheh
<icheyne> I installed a the 386 kernel, to use beryl, and now I do not need it any more. How do I remove it so that it does not show up on my grub boot list?
<uber_mort> but can you actually speak gaelic?
<CSonicGo> no :(
<uber_mort> tesla: That could be it right there.  It might be the small swap space.  Is there any chance you could expand that to like 512 or even a gb?
<CSonicGo> is it similar to latin? I've heard it is.
<Lastkey0> Tesla: I said update your system. If you don't want to do that and just want to try another browser, you can try swiftfox
<uber_mort> I don't think so
<uber_mort> I can write some stuff if you'd like
<CSonicGo> ya I'd liek to "See" this language heh
<Lastkey0> swiftfox is based on firfox but opitimized for diffrent processor architectures
<Tesla> sure i can do it. just need to reinstall. however top command shows that swap is not used at all. used 0 bytes. :-/
<uber_mort> je parle un peu francais, mais gaeilge ne pas "similar"
<Lastkey0> icheyne:you cantry apt-remove beryl
<CSonicGo> aah
<icheyne> thanks Lastkey0 but I already did that
<uber_mort> Irish: Dia dhuit, is mise Brian, agus d'ol me uisce beatha :)
<CSonicGo> awesome
<uber_mort> Or in other words, Hi, my name is Brian and I drank whiskey :P
<Tesla> and the bad thing is that is too expencive for me to fully upgrage from inet. i pay for amount of transfered data.
<CSonicGo> haha
<CSonicGo> awesome
<CSonicGo> I wonder what english (anglisc lol) will look like in 500 years
<CSonicGo> most say "about the same"
<Tesla> uber_mort, i also had tyed Opera. downloaded a .deb file form their official site specially designed for Edgy
<CSonicGo> since that printing press and all
<faLUCE> Hi. is there an unofficial repo with mplayer1.x ?
<Tesla> opera behaves the same way as konqeror
<Nontitle> look at how much english has changed in 20 years
<uber_mort> Tesla: That could be the whole memory issue, thats why I suggest the swap space
<Nontitle> if konqueror worked with the gecko engine, then i would be happy
<hazard_> English has changed? (I realize i'm speaking russian)
<CSonicGo> Nontitle: good point
<Lastkey0> Icheyne: you can edit grub file to not to show the beryl if you just don't want to see it in the list
<uber_mort> Tesla: Opera and firefox have larger memory footprints than konqueror and could be why they crash almost right off the bat
<karmikaze> i cant view the dominos menu in konqueror :'(
<icheyne> oh yes? But it regenerates automatically?
<CSonicGo> hazard_: supposedly, but you never ever NOTICE
<hazard_> oh, right, forgot about that.
<icheyne> Lastkey0, oh yes? But it regenerates automatically?
<CSonicGo> but looking at stuff from the 1800s you can see
<CSonicGo> you can see a big "Difference" it's really weird
<Tesla> uber_mort, in fact opera starts good for me. and i'm able to run firefox with -ProfileManager swich so i got a window from it. but no more
<hazard_> karmikaze: get that wireless working?
<karmikaze> nah hazard_ it doesnt like my router or something
<karmikaze> if i change to wep, or wpa or open
<karmikaze> wont connect
<uber_mort> Tesla: Hmmmm again that goes to support my theorey...  when pages are rendered they start eating memory, and without enough swap space you're gonna have problems
<hazard_> Toldta, that Montana guy strikes again!
<uber_mort> CSonicGo: Tu parle francais?
<Tesla> uber_mort, i do not doubt that you want to help me, thank you. but swap area is absolutly not in use when i just booted and started konqeror. do you really think its all about small swap?
<Lastkey0> I don't think so it will be regenerated again
<Lastkey0> I just have the the idea, I can't tell you the method to edit it
<Lastkey0> you can check on google or other linux forums for the help on grub editing
<icheyne> does anyone know if I can remove a kernel from the /boot menu so it does not automatically regenerate with grub?
<icheyne> thanks Lastkey0 I am reading the wiki now
<uber_mort> Tesla: Thats the only thing that I can think of honestly.  Other than some problem with hardware, but you said the memtest worked.  I highly doubt that its problems with the programs...  maybe its a page swapping algorithm problem?  Maybe your TLB has a problem with it?
<Lastkey0> icheyne: try this "more /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<uber_mort> Tesla: If your TLB was broken though you'd probably have more problems than just browsers
<Conor> hey, I think I got it!
<Tesla> uber_mort, however i thik i'll try to reinstall my system with making swap 1GB. if everything will be fine i'll be back in a half an hour
<Lastkey0> you can use vi editor, gedit or kate to edit
<Lastkey0> but be very careful while editing
<uber_mort> Tesla: I'll be here, good luck
<icheyne> thanks Lastkey0 it doesn't answer my last question though
<Tesla> uber_mort, can you explain what is a TLB please?
<icheyne> Lastkey0, if I can remove the kernel from /boot that might save me the aggro
<darkkish_> i'm making counterstrike maps
<darkkish_> fun fujn
<uber_mort> Tesla: Translation look aside buffer.  It translates virtual memory, and if it were broken you'd get errors like you're getting, though you'd be getting them with EVERYTHING and probably wouldn't even be able to boot/run for more than a few minutes
<Lastkey0> I'm not sure but may be there could be some disastrous results with removing the kernel
<uber_mort> Tesla: Translates virtual memory addresses to physical mem addresses rather.
<Lastkey0> If you are booting with someother kernel there won't be any problem with the kernel you want to remove
<icheyne> Lastkey0, I have two in there. I just wanted to move one that I did nto need and regenerate my grub menu
<Lastkey0> just edit the grub to not to see it in the list
<lorenzo_r> ciao a tutti
<icheyne> aha thanks Lastkey0
<LjL> !it | lorenzo_r
<ubotu> lorenzo_r: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lorenzo_r> sorry
<lorenzo_r> ok thanks
<Tesla> uber_mort, i dont think i have TBL broken. everything exept browsers runs perfect and stable for several day a row.
<uber_mort> Tesla: Yah, I couldn't imagine the TLB breaking and still letting you run anything at all.  So like I said, swap space is the only thing I can think of.  If things don't work after the resize then maybe someone else will have a better idea.
<Tesla> uber_mort, in fact the only browser works good for me is Dillo. i'm forced to use it to surf ubuntu forums. btw that didnt solved my problem :-(
<uber_mort> Tesla: You increased swap space already?
<Tesla> uber_mort, no, i'm still here in my kubunto. i have to reboot at least :-) so, i'm gone for reinstall. thank you so much.
<uber_mort> Tesla: Dillo is small: source is less than 420 KB, and the binary is around  350 KB!
<uber_mort> Tesla: Again, supports my theorey
<uber_mort> ok guys moving places, be back in a bit, you stay classy #Kubuntu
<cloakable> uber_mort: And you can enable tabs in the Ubuntu source code :)
<uber_mort> ??  Enable tabs?
<uber_mort> be back
<Conor> hey, whats the easiest way to install, say firefox, on my new kubuntu install
<lupine_85> Conor: sudo apt-get install firefox
<lupine_85> terminal is faster than GUI :p
<Conor> haha
<lupine_85> If you want GUI, though, Adept is the package manager
<Conor> lupine_85: Apparently adept is doing a lot of updating right now
<lupine_85> but you have to wait for it to load up information about /all/ the packages before you can install one
<thev> anyone know why when I set up the Nvidia driver xorg works fine until I reboot, and then I have to reinstall and start xorg manually?
<karmikaze> im having nvidia trouble too
<karmikaze> the sudo enable never works for me
<darkkish_> xubuntu is fine but i think KDE is pretty nice
<lupine_85> thev: howe did you install the driver?
<karmikaze> says to check if i have nvidia-kernel which i do
<thev> lupine_85 - downloaded it from nvidia
<lupine_85> karmikaze: you could just edit xorg.conf manually
<lupine_85> it's a straight "nv" -> "nvidia" change
<thev> sh nvidia.run and it builds and installs it
<lupine_85> thev: the drivers in linux-restricted-modules conflict with it
<lupine_85> which version do you have installed? 9631? 9742?
<karmikaze> ive got
<thev> uhh... newest from nvidia
<karmikaze> 2.6.17-19-generic
<thev> lupine_85 perhaps I can just unistall all the other drivers?
<lupine_85> they've got two newest: newest stable and newest beta :p
<thev> stable
<lupine_85> thev: you could do. Better would be to install the latest from an unofficial repo
<karmikaze> is there a repo for that?
<lupine_85> yeah
<lupine_85> see http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/
<karmikaze> cheers
<lupine_85> np :)
<thev> thanks lupine
<lupine_85> uninstall the manual one first, though
<lupine_85> the installer takes a --uninstall flag that will do the trick
<karmikaze> ok thanks
<Conor> if Im still waiting for adept to update, can I use apt-get to install something, or do I have to wait for adept to update?
<CSonicGo> augh stupid router
<Conor> are adept and apt-get different?
<karmikaze> no Conor
<karmikaze> you have to wait
<lupine_85> you can only run one package manager at a time
<Conor> oh
<darkkish_> mythbusters
<darkkish_> oooo
<darkkish_> lol
<faLUCE> Hi. is there an unofficial repo with mplayer1.x ?
<RealisticDragon> an old version? you might be able to get it out of ubuntu 5.something repositories
<RealisticDragon> im not sure if itll work on edgy because of the dependancies though
<RealisticDragon> or is it a new version :o
<RealisticDragon> too many packages to keep track of :P
<lupine_85> 1.x is new I think :)
<Imrahil> which kde applications have names which are spelled correctly in German? Konsole I know for sure, but I thought there were others
<RealisticDragon> they should make everyone use ubuntus version system :D
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy multiverse
<biza> How can i exit the X server and work completely in console mode ??
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: you can google for the debian ones
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: they have a habbit of shifting around
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: it's not the 1.x version and it gives me a "break" msg in adept
<RealisticDragon> biza: press ctrl alt f1 (ctrl alt f7 will get you back)
<biza> thanks!
<RealisticDragon> if you want to totally quit it then log out, you can quit X from the menu there
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: aah could mean you have an old version of kaffeine or something
<RealisticDragon> or you can start/stop X on the command line with /etc/init.d/x1-common
<RealisticDragon> :)
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: what I have to do?
<RealisticDragon> brb
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: our your sources list is mixing ubuntu versions
<julian__> hi
<julian__> newbie braucht hilfe ;)
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: I cant say Im not in front of your machine
<julian__> wer will mir helfen
<julian__> hilfe?!
<sean> hm
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: check your sources and make sure they are not mixed up
<LjL> !de | julian__
<ubotu> julian__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: I have no issues with mplayer installs
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: do you mean compiled source codes?
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: do you mean compiled (by me) source codes?
<sean> trying to figure out how to make a partition so i can keep all my files and stuff on one partition, and the os on the other, so that when i update it only removes the os partition and not the one with my files on.
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: no I just grab the mplayer package that setup for my version of ubuntu
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: when you say: check your sources.... what do you mean?
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: if your getting "break" it means you either havent updated properly or you have mixed sources
<faLUCE> source codes compiled by me?
<tim__> anyone know how to get ktorrent scheduler working? i loaded it but doesnt stop torrents.
<sean> anyone know how?
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: sources.list  is a file that contains were your system gets all it packages
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: you can access it from within the adept package manager
<faLUCE> Ah, I see
<faLUCE> I'm seeing it
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: you can add and remove and update the sources list from within adept
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: judt be aware of what servers your adding because they may cause breaks
<Linux_Galore> just*
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: do you think it's the best way, since if I remove repos from the sources, and I start with one repo, I can see the broken relations?
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: well what I do is use the official repo's (see ubuntu online details) that way i never have these issues
<faLUCE> I see
<Linux_Galore> repo = package repository (server)
<Triple> Ive been trying some options in hdparm to speed up my hard drives, (Ultra ATA 133) but i cant get it past  Timing cached reads:   1488 MB in  2.00 seconds = 743.95 MB/sec
<Triple>  Timing buffered disk reads:   88 MB in  3.08 seconds =  28.57 MB/sec
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: mplayer is on the ubuntu servers
<Triple> Anybody have an idea to speed it up?
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: you may have to use a debian server to get some of the codecs
<joost> Konversation is messed up
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: for legal reason
<joost> (on ubuntu edgy)
<lupine_85> joost: using it here and it works fine
<Linux_Galore> joost: works fine here
<joost> the server list window stays open, and its buttons are missing
<RealisticDragon> hm which port does apt use by default? anyone know?
<Linux_Galore> joost: remove and reainstall the package
<RealisticDragon> im being throttled to 3kb/sec which is no fun
<lupine_85> RealisticDragon: none by default
<joost> ill do
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: i have removed all the repos from my list and leaved only deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy multiverse. but when i try to install mplayer it says "broke" again
<joost> other thing id like to mention is mounting smbfs drives
<RealisticDragon> lupine_85: apt must use some port to get data :o
<lupine_85> it uses a random high port like any other HTTP/FTP client
<joost> there is a bug causing HAL to crash
<lupine_85> it connects to 23/80 depending on the service running on the remote server
<RealisticDragon> http uses 80 by default, no? got your point about ftp though
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: as I said Im not on your machine so i cant back trace were its broken
<joost> i got the workaround allright, but the bug is in there al long time] 
<fdoving> RealisticDragon: 80, yes.
<joost> i noticed feisty still having it
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: also you dont have to remove evrything because just having one repo wont allow you to install mplayer anyway
* RealisticDragon ums and arghs... stupid mexican ISP
<WooD> Hi ! I have reinstall Ubuntu and lost all addons for Firefox.... and now I need a emulator of Internet explorer into firefox any of you know which addon do this ? I cant remember the one I had
<joost> smbfs -> noauto
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: the mplayer stuff is spread out a bit
<faLUCE> i see
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: thanks anyway
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: mplayer isnt a single all in one package
<kkathman> WooD:   I remember there are several, but dont remember the names - Google should help tho
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: for suse it is
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: no not even on suse
<faLUCE> but for suse there's the 1.x version....
<snook353> what do i use to move data from one desktop to my laptop?
<faLUCE> i can't find it for kubuntu
<RealisticDragon> WooD: you want an IE skin?
<kkathman> yeah there is for SUSE but only in the backports I believe
<RealisticDragon> WooD: or something that emulates quirks mode?
<kkathman> why do you want the back version
<lenscape_> I'm getting "Permission denied" trying to access nfs shares when I don't think I should. Server is Kubuntu. Client is Suse
<snook353> windows98 to kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: there is a package on suse called mplayer but when you trigger it to install it will also download about another 9 packages
<RealisticDragon> snook353: i like fish:// for KDE/konqueror :)
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: i know this
<RealisticDragon> or, w98 :o
<faLUCE> but I want to do the same for
<snook353> thanks, realisticdragon
<lupine_85> fish:// ++
<faLUCE> kubuntu:)
<faLUCE> and I can't!
<RealisticDragon> snook353: fish is for linux to linux
<kkathman> no need for mplayer on kubuntu or SUSE tho
<snook353> oh :(
<max_> does anyone know when KDE4 is going to be released?
<kkathman> use kaffeine
<Nontitle> i don't really like fish://, it's the same as ssh and sftp, but it adds an unneeded file
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: yes but you have a broken dep problem, basically you have to remove something
<snook353> ah
<lupine_85> RealisticDragon: there is a program that lets you bind ssh to drives in windows
<RealisticDragon> WooD: http://themes.mozdev.org/themes/ie.html is this what you want?
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: do you mean some installed package?
<lupine_85> forget what it's called though
<RealisticDragon> nifty lupine_85:)
<kkathman> if you need mplayer for your browser, install the mplayerplug-in instead
<lupine_85> sftpdrive or something
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: if you look at the mplayer packafe details in adept it should show you what dependencies it has
<kkathman> it doesnt install a bunch of dependencies
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: i can see the broken dependencies but
<faLUCE> what's the next action?
<lenscape_> anyone using kubuntu as an nfs server?
<lenscape_> other than setting up 'exports' is anything else required?
* kkathman is mad that they messed up the mplayerplug-in 3.31 it doesnt work in firefox :(
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: Im finding it strange you have a broken dep because there should be none of your using the official repo, I suspect you have a bad update or incomplete
<Linux_Galore> if*
<kkathman> course that's firefox2 - something weird
<max_> kkathman: i have 3.31 and mine works in FF
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: let's try an update
<kkathman> max_:  go to CNN.com and see if you can see their videos
<kkathman> or BBC
<max_> k
<lenscape_> seems to be a lot broken in kubuntu
<kkathman> cuz I cant using 3.31 and FF2
<kkathman> I could with FF 1.5.0.6 + mplayerplug-in 3.25
* lenscape_ switching back to suse
<max_> i have 3.31 and FF2
<max_> SUSE SUCKS
<lenscape_> max_ but it works
<kkathman> SUSE doesnt suck.. please dont start that :(
<max_> lol
<kkathman> max_:  can you see the videos there?
<max_> its loading now
<kkathman> ok
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: the update (as well as upgrade) functions of adept don't work
<max_> ya i can see um kkathman
<lupine_85> SuSE-- :p
<kkathman> hmm
<Linux_Galore> please not distro wars, just makes us look pathetic
<lupine_85> lol
<kkathman> max_:  I need your help then :)
<lupine_85> OK, ok. Novell-----------------
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: have you added all the repo's back
<kkathman> mine just bring up the player, then it says "stopped"
<lenscape_> does kubuntu need extra set-up to get nfs server working?
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: yes
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: make sure each repo has the same name ie dapper or edgy
<uber_mort> Hey all, back
<snook353> if i get a male/male usb cable, do i need any software to move files from windows machine to kubuntu machine?
<max_> kkathman: i had that problem, it cleared itself up. but while i had it i right clicked, clicked play, then right clicked and told it full screen
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: but not both they should all have the same name
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: would you like to see my source.list?
<kkathman> max_:  hmm I dont understand it
<lupine_85> snook353: everything you need will be in the repos
<fdoving> lenscape_: yes. https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<kkathman> I have installed and reinstalled it
<lupine_85> essentially it's a null modem cable
<max_> kkathman: i did too
<snook353> ok, i'll see what happens
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: sure
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: thanks
<max_> kkathman: it finnally stopped doin it, but see if what i said works
<lupine_85> so you'd create a TCP/IP link over it and transfer files as if it were a normal link
<faLUCE> would you like it pasted on http://rafb.net/paste/ ?
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: doesnt bother me
<faLUCE> ok wait a sec
<lenscape_> fdoving: Thanks. That was brilliant. All working now.
<taikisan> hi
<Conor> how do I find out how much space I have left on my hard drive?
<lenscape_> Conor: df -h
<kkathman> max_:  ok.. now tell me again what you did
<taikisan> hi, how can i install the kdelook themes in kubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: http://rafb.net/p/IL5o0w35.html
<max_> kkathman:  i right clicked, clicked play, then right clicked and told it full screen
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: you have mixed a sources lis thats why its broken
<Linux_Galore> list*
<Linux_Galore> your either edy or dapper not both
<Linux_Galore> edgy*
<faLUCE> ah, I see
<faLUCE> let's correct it
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: let me give you mine then you will see
<xenol> !quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2361 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<xenol> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<xenol> for web development wat is better? nvu or quanta?
<RealisticDragon> depends what kind xenol, im not really a big fan of that kind of stuff
<RealisticDragon> i use drupal + inkscape + vim
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: ok
<RealisticDragon> but the right tool really depends on the job you want to do
<kkathman> max_:  that didnt work
<kkathman> max_:  when I look in my settings, the wm* says "windows media player" but other things say "mplayerplugin 3.31"
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38280/
<kkathman> I need to be able to change those in firefox, but dont know how
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: Ive also set it up as a text view so you can just copy the file to /etc/apt/sources.list
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: let's try
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: have to update your system, it may take a while because now all the packages are edgy
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: some are very new ie koffice
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: i changed the source.list but
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: if you ntice I have a special entry for koffice and amarok
<faLUCE> it still uses the old one
<faLUCE> (adept)
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: yeah you may have to reboot
<faLUCE> I see
<faLUCE> lemmi try
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: or make adept update
<Linux_Galore> hmm I really need to clean up my sources file
<faLUCE> well i have to reboot
<Conor> is kdevelop a good ide?  How do I install it?
<chx> how could I switch off Kopete's sounds? It's VERY, VERY annoying and I found nothing in settings
<RealisticDragon> two friends, /exit and /quit sitting in a garden... /exit goes away, who is still there?
<bobbyd> Conor: it's ok, it's not as slick as .NET but it's functional
<bobbyd> Conor: apt-get install kdevelop3
<Conor> that didnt work.
<RealisticDragon> if you want something more like .NET then java/eclipse is probably as close as you will get :)
<Conor> isnt .net a microsoft product?
<bobbyd> Conor: Yes
<RealisticDragon> yes it is
<Conor> okay
<fdoving> chx: system settings -> notifications -> select kopete in the drop-down list. then make your modifications.
<bobbyd> Conor: I'm just saying that if you're used to that KDevelop isn't as slick, especially for debugging
<bobbyd> Conor: Eclipse is actually pretty good, if a bit fat and slow
<Conor> E: Couldnt find package kdevelop3
<Conor> hmm...
<RealisticDragon> eclipse is for java
<Conor> Id like to try both
<chx> fdoving: this is somewhat windows-esque, why kopete sounds are not in kopete...?
<RealisticDragon> kdevelop is for C/C++
<bobbyd> RealisticDragon: it has C++ plugins
<Conor> is eclipse writen in java?
<RealisticDragon> ah, cool
<Conor> oh I see
<bobbyd> Conor: yes
<fdoving> chx: because knotify handles notifications.
<bobbyd> RealisticDragon: eclise has some pretty cool tools
<bobbyd> Conor: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<Conor> okay.  Does it fold code?  Im a little addicted to that
<Conor> 6.10
<bobbyd> Conor: Kdevelop does
<RealisticDragon> Conor: i use vim for code folding, know exactly what you mean :D
<Conor> but eclipse?
<fdoving> chx: most applications have a 'Configure notifications..' in their settings menu, though. (it leads to the same settings dialog)
<Misfit> I want to partition my HDD, one small partition (10-20gb?) for the OS, and then the other partition being the rest of the space on the HDD, for my apps and stuff. Any ideas/reccommendations?
<bobbyd> Conor: it should be there then, you might need to enable all the repositories in adept
<TheGateKeeper> Conor, another one to consider: http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/screen-shots
<bobbyd> Conor: kdevelop and eclipse both do it, as does kde's text editor, KATE
<Conor> vim folds code?  that is the most ridiculusly advanced non-gui ever
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: nothing done
<faLUCE> adept still links an old source list
<bobbyd> TheGateKeeper: I've found Anjunta pretty flaky
<chx> fdoving: oh. so we have configure program which has multiple tabs and then we have separate configurations for some other stuff. confusing. but yes, can be learned.
<Tesla> uber_mort: i'm here again.
<RealisticDragon> theres a eclipse plugin for code folding
<uber_mort> Tesla: Aww :(  No go?
<faLUCE> I think it's time to reinstall adept
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: means you havent replaces the /etc/apt/sources.list  file
<Tesla> uber_mort: unfortunaly it didnt helped
<Linux_Galore> replaced*
<uber_mort> Tesla: I'm sorry :(  I really don't know what else it could be
<lm> hey can anybody tell me, how i would go about doing desktop sharing from my xp machine without vnc (cause i use kde)?
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: i've replaced them
<fdoving> chx: it's not separate configs. it's just that you can modify stuff from multiple places. like you can have more than one door to a room. etc.
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: type  sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tesla> uber_mort: BUT i found out an interesting thing. if i disable javascript and java it is stable :-)
<TheGateKeeper> bobbyd, I have never actually used it, someone suggested it & it looks nice, that's about as much as I know
<uber_mort> Tesla: Oh?  Thats quite odd...   I wonder why your system doesn't like javascript.
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: already inspected it
<bobbyd> TheGateKeeper: kept crashing on me
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: it contains your source
<lm> hey anybody
<Tesla> yeah, i'm surprised too
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: adept should show the same
<TheGateKeeper> bobbyd, not good
<bobbyd> TheGateKeeper: I find for real work the integration of the debugger is the thing that kills most linux IDEs
<kcinna> has anyone had problems with flac support in amarok?
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: run apt-get update
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: mybe some files are corrupted and adept see some garbaged files
<Linux_Galore> sudo apt-get update
<The_Machine> i start evolution -- icon bounces, and nothing comes up.  Why does KDE hate me?
<bobbyd> for instance, kdevelop won't remember the expansions you had last time you ran your code, so you spend a lot of time just clicking on stuff
<The_Machine> what can i do to bring it up without having to restart KDE?
<bobbyd> The_Machine: alt-space, type konsole, type evolution, hit enter
<bobbyd> hit enter after konsole
<TheGateKeeper> bobbyd, well that is bad news as I am used to a good debugger, having said that VS version 7.1 has gone backwards
<The_Machine> wow.
<The_Machine> that is so FREAKING cool.
<bobbyd> TheGateKeeper: is that 2005?
<The_Machine> (the alt-space thing)
<The_Machine> heh
<TheDebugger> 7.1 is 2003
<TheDebugger> 8.0 is 2005
<The_Machine> it isn't doing anything.  Just sitting there.
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: I have to reboot again
<fdoving> !katapult | the_machine
<ubotu> the_machine: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<TheDebugger> 2003 and 2005 are really nice, you can see the content of an stdlib container by hovering the var with the cursor
<The_Machine> i've been using alt+F2
<The_Machine> but alt+space
<TheGateKeeper> bobbyd, nope 2003, we still need to modify our code so it will compile in 2005
<The_Machine> is great :)
<The_Machine> bobbyd: next step?
<bobbyd> TheGateKeeper: we're moving to 2K5 after christmas
<fdoving> The_Machine: katapult doesn't support commands yet though.. only things already in the menu. that sucks.
<bobbyd> The_Machine: when you have a konsole, run evolution but typing "evolution" and hit enter
<The_Machine> i did, bobbyd.  It just sits there.  THe cursor just did a CR..
<The_Machine> and just a block box..  nothing is happening.
<The_Machine> (in the terminal)
<bobbyd> maybe it's screwed then :)
<The_Machine> haha
<The_Machine> this is why i asked :)
<bobbyd> do "tail /var/log/syslog"
<bobbyd> see if that tells you anything
<fdoving> i doubt evolution logs to syslog.
<The_Machine> well.  ewl.
<Imrahil> anyone know what happened to katapult's page it disappeared
<fdoving> might get better evolution-specific help in #ubuntu
<The_Machine> no, but "kernel: [17356094.684000]  rtc: lost some interrupts a                                 t 2048Hz." is bothersome.
<The_Machine> fdoving: well, i was generally looking for help with how to recover KDE apps
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: no results
<The_Machine> because this was happening with amarok for a while
<The_Machine> i was lauching them and they were just dissapearing..
<faLUCE> apt-get is linked to the old list too
<The_Machine> just curious how to recover from that without having to reload the window manager
* The_Machine grins
<The_Machine> :D
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: look at  /etc/apt: there's a backup bin file
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> okay
<The_Machine> all of KDE just dissapeared
<The_Machine> but i have a terminal up..  how do i "run" kde again - without restarting KDE?
<The_Machine> like, the window manager - -
<wildchild> what's the replacement for command dpkg?
<TheDebugger> startke?
<TheGateKeeper> bobbyd, we are moving to 2005 (version 8) soon, when people have time to do what is necessary
<TheDebugger> startkde?
<The_Machine> "KDE already seems to be running on this display"
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> crap.
<TheDebugger> TheGateKeeper: What's wrong with 2k3?
<fdoving> The_Machine: 'kicker &'
<The_Machine> yes!
<faLUCE> Linux_Galore: well now
<faLUCE> it works
<faLUCE> I'm updating the list
<wildchild> dpkg unkonwn command..
<The_Machine> That was it :)
<TheDebugger> The_Machine: Just restart X.. Ctrl+Shift+Backspace
<wildchild> I use edgy
<darkkish_> hey i have a question
<The_Machine> TheDebugger: couldn't, was in the middle of an operation.  Kicker & worked!
<fdoving> !ask | darkkish_
<ubotu> darkkish_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<darkkish_> i knew that was coming
<The_Machine> thanks fdoving :) :) :)
<darkkish_> lol
<fdoving> you're welcome the_machine.
<darkkish_> i was getting there
<Motorhead> hai
<Linux_Galore> faLUCE: ok, I have to leave , lots of luck and a Merry Xmas
<darkkish_> ok so
<darkkish_> depending on what desktop i'm on (one out of four)
<Linux_Galore> karma Points +1
<darkkish_> can it only show the tasks of that one desktop
<darkkish_> like xubuntu does
<bobbyd> TheGateKeeper: The engine we're using is moving to 2K5 so we have no choice :)
<faLUCE> what a gentle boy:)
<CSonicGo> haha, I eat karma for dinner
<CSonicGo> that's why I don't have any.
<bobbyd> TheGateKeeper: but we get compilation on multiple cores, so that's a bonus
<darkkish_> like i have 6 windows open over 4 desktops
<TheGateKeeper> TheDebugger, well one of it's annoying habits when you try to step into code it comes with some stupid dialog saying it can only show disassemble code
<fdoving> darkkish_: yes. you can.
<darkkish_> fdoving: cool how?
<TheDebugger> TheDebugger: I think 2k5 is not as stable as 2003 though..
<TheDebugger> I had some crashes and problems with intellisense
<Hawkwind> darkkish_: Right click on the taskbar and go to preferences/configure and there is an option there for it
<Hawkwind> darkkish_: You want it to show only apps for the current desktop
<darkkish_> yes
<darkkish_> hey Hawkwind i remember you
<Hawkwind> That was a statement, not a question 
<darkkish_> haha
<darkkish_> do you remember me Hawkwind?
<Hawkwind> darkkish_: Kind of.  I see so many people in a day though sometimes I don't remember everyone
<darkkish_> wine
<darkkish_> WoW and Wine
<Hawkwind> Ah yeah
<fdoving> darkkish_: if your panel is locked unlock it. then rightclick on the handler (dotted line just in front of the list of tasks/windows).. then select 'Configure tasklist.. ' or something similar (translated on the fly) then.. do as hawkwind just said. de-select 'show apps from all desks'..
<bobbyd> darkkish: cedega
<darkkish_> thats exactly what i wanted!
<darkkish_> thank you
<darkkish_> i love you guys
<darkkish_> bobbyd: i got wow running fine i just couldn't get sound
<darkkish_> and cedega didn't fix the problem
<brendan_> hi, i read in a bug report, that gam_server was being replaced in kubuntu
<brendan_> is this true, and what is it being replaced with?
<darkkish_> is there a show desktop button in KDE?
<lupine_85> yep
<lupine_85> it's an applet IIRC
<darkkish_> aha fiound it :) thanks
<Misfit> I want to partition my HDD, one small partition (10-20gb?) for the OS, and then the other partition being the rest of the space on the HDD, for my apps and stuff. Any ideas/reccommendations?
<darkkish_> my panel is getting kind of big and lacking space for apps
<darkkish_> what can i do about that?
<fdoving> brendan_: is it? i think some time it was discuessed to drop it completely for kde-things. not sure how that discussion ended though.
<Hawkwind> darkkish_: Create a new panel
<darkkish_> how?
<Hawkwind> darkkish_: Right click on the current panel and there is an option to create new panels
<fdoving> you can also use the quickstarter (or whatever it's called in english) applet.. to make your launcher buttons smaller.
<fdoving> quick launcher, that is in english.
<darkkish_> now my mouse is acting up...
<darkkish_> its stuck going down unless i move it up (its the eraser style laptop mouse thing)
<darkkish_> i can't fix it
<darkkish_> what do i do
<fdoving> darkkish_: those can do that to you. I had a dell with that problem.. ended up hitting it hard a few times.. sometimes hepled.. but it's not good for the HD.
<fdoving> get a usb mouse and disbale the thing.. or something.
<Tesla> uber_mort: may i wonder what version of Kubunto you have and how you got it? (CD/DVD/inet upgrade)
<darkkish_> wierd i did ctrl alt excape or w/e (never clicked on anything) seems to befine now
<Misfit> Is there a program I can use to partition my HDD?
<darkkish_> somethinig in adept Misfit
<darkkish_> kpart or something like that
<lupine_85> qparted
<darkkish_> yeah that
<darkkish_> >_>
<darkkish_> um so
<CSonicGo> anyone know how to set up a unix share that is open to all linux boxes?
<CSonicGo> I just want to transfer a file, it's very difficult to with samba, is it easier with Unix?
<rance> where do i go to configure the cd autoloader?
<darkkish_> oops
<fdoving> CSonicGo: you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<CSonicGo> alright
<darkkish_> shit
<CSonicGo> what what
<darkkish_> i just killed... what ever that thing is
<CSonicGo> did you break something? :-(
<darkkish_> the kmenu
<darkkish_> how do i get it back?
<CSonicGo> run "kicker"
<darkkish_> yay thanks
<darkkish_> lol
<CSonicGo> ok dudes are there any XMAS themes or something for Kubuntu? I wanna decorate the desktop, nyo?
<CSonicGo> heh.
<darkkish_> now how do i shut off kasbar?
<darkkish_> ?
<CSonicGo> well there is task manager :)
<darkkish_> but shouldn't there jsut be a way to shut it off?
<soulrider> does anyone know how to open a CHM file ?
<towync> hello
<towync> anyone know what local.conf is for, and where i can find it + edit it?
<darkkish_> are there any programs like kasbar (but better)?
<towync> !kasbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> darkkish kooldock and kxdocker work?
<darkkish_> maybe i'll try that thaniks
<towync> darkkish what's kasbar
<towync> darkkish i went to the site it was confusing lol
<endo602> Hello.  How can I convert .iso to .avi?
<endo602> Hello.  What program do I use?
<darkkish_> ...
<darkkish_> iso is an img file
<endo602> i know
<endo602> its a vcd
<darkkish_> if you mount it you might be able to pull a file out of it
<darkkish_> but basically an iso is like a zip
<endo602> what program do i mount it with?
<darkkish_> idk
<darkkish_> idk
<darkkish_> i don't think it swhat i'm looking for TowerKeeper
<darkkish_> er towy
<darkkish_> or not xd
<endo602> Darkkish, what program will pull the file out?
<adz21c> kiso
<darkkish_> idk
<endo602> cant find idk package
<CSonicGo> haha, I got doom to play in Kubuntu! :D
<darkkish_> ...
<darkkish_> i mean i have no idea
<endo602> ohhhh
<endo602> sorry
<endo602> newb
<darkkish_> i am not framilliar with linux eqivelents
<endo602> oh ok
<endo602> thanks anyways
<Tangrim> bonjour
<adz21c> endo602: kiso can open iso files to get at them
<darkkish_> adz21c: do you know what kasbar is?
<endo602> adz21c, what can i use to convert the mpeg to .avi?
<adz21c> not that i can think of ... gimmie a clue and it may job my memory, sounds familiar
<adz21c> endo602: mencoder or ffmpeg
<rance> when kubuntu detects a sound card at boot, and loads modules, what file do I have to edit to change the kernel parameters passed to the module at command line
<soulrider> rance: grub ?
<mzli> How can I disable utc time? anyone help me?
<adz21c> endo602: infact if u mount the iso u can follow tutorials for online for using mencoder to copy vcd's/dvds to avi's :)
<rance> you can pass module loading options to grup at boot like "snd_via82xx dxs_level 1
<endo602> adz21c, its a bin fiile
<mzli> I've set /etc/default/rcS utc=no ,But each restarting will change my time again.
<endo602> can i convert it?
<adz21c> endo602: i think u can but i can't remember how, i never used a bin file under linux
<fdoving> nite.
<adz21c> endo602: installl bchunk
<wildchild> can someone please tell me what's the kubntu syntax for dpkg ?
<adz21c> endo602: that converts bins to iso's
<adz21c> endo602: http://www.jonhoweonline.com/blog/node/82
<mzli> wildchild: man dpkg
<wildchild> k
<wildchild> only problem is
<endo602> thanks
<wildchild> I can't do this
<wildchild> couse I am in nongraphic mode
<wildchild> sinec I made somthing wrong in display settings..
<wildchild> since?
<wildchild> *
<mzli> wildchild: man needn't gui.
<wildchild> so there is some kind of command that reconfigure those settings..
<darkkish_> does anyone use kasbar?
<wildchild> xorg.conf
<wildchild> and in this command is "dpkg"..
#kubuntu 2006-12-22
<swanfl> what repository do I have to add to get amarok 1.4.4?
<adz21c> swanfl: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144/ edgy main
<mzli> wildchild: dpkg -i [package name]       install
<swanfl> thanks adz
<swanfl> :)
<darkkish_> i want somethign similar to kasbar but better looking or something
<adz21c> np :)
<mzli> wildchild: dpkg -r [package name]          remove
<darkkish_> can kasbar be skinned?
<darkkish_> i don't like how you can see part of my background below all of the icons
<darkkish_> i want something to atleast dim the screen where more icons would appear
<darkkish_> ?
<darkkish_> nobody knows about kasbar?
<Black5un> !yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<darkkish_> ?
<Black5un> !kasbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Black5un> nope
<darkkish_> ok it comes with kde
<darkkish_> and if you right click on your task bar
<darkkish_> and go to somtehing like new task bar > kasbar
<darkkish_> i want something simliar to that but i want it to look nicer
<Black5un> i use console
<darkkish_> ...
<Black5un> no gui
<Black5un> <--old skool
<darkkish_> lol then why are you in kubuntu?
<darkkish_> #kubuntu
<Black5un> just checking it out
<Black5un> so far centos was the best for me
<kkathman> oddd... wonder why kicker takes up so much cpu?
<kkathman> hmm seems like it should just more or less sit there :)
<darkkish_> me too damn
<swanfl> is there a way to write a music file out to a wav within Amarok?
<chx> I have a black-and-white image and I would like to change white to transparent
<TheDebugger> Since when #ubuntu became #gimp? :P
<swanfl> what program are you using, chx?
<TheDebugger> Or #AdobePhotoshop :)
<chx> erm I am looking at kolourpaint
<chx> but I suspect this is doable by the ways of convert of imagemagick fame
<swanfl> do you have the gimp?
<swanfl> hehe
<chx> gimp...? hardly.
<swanfl> what can I say, debugger, it's good :)
<darkkish_> does anyone know an alternitave for kasbar?
<chx> gimp always always scared the shit out of me
<swanfl> scared why?
<chx> I am a PHP coder not a graph wizard
<chx> kolourpaint does what I need
<chx> which is about 99.5% of the time is 'flip, rescale, save'
<swanfl> oic
<swanfl> the gimp is a pwerful tool
<swanfl> powerful too :)
<swanfl> and useful
<chx> I know and powerful means a learning curve which I do not really do not want to climb ...
<swanfl> is kolourpaint the only graphics experience you have?
<chx> convert -transparent white seal_small.png seal_small2.png
<chx> :)
<chx> gimp would be the thermonuclear flyswatter to do the same
<swanfl> not really
<swanfl> just a few steps :)
<FFForever> can i get wobbly windows on my ATI Readon XPRESS 200M 5955?
<FFForever> yes, no, maybe?
<darkkish_> does anyone know an alternitave for kasbar?
<trips> hello to all
<trips> anyone out there?
<apokryphos> hi trips
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<trips> hows it going ?
<dave> yes im out here
<kkathman> yo apokryphos :)
<trips> lol hello mate
<trips> where's everyone from then?
<apokryphos> trips: good, all well. And yourself?
<apokryphos> I'm from London
<kkathman> trips:  from Texas here :)
<apokryphos> hey kkathman
<dave> new to this linux stuff.im in lancashire UK
<trips> yeah im not to bad.. Really bored tho.. Chattin out of Kidderminster UK
<trips> But im from Wales, and study in Newcastle
* Hawkwind Is in Texas too
<kkathman> Hawkwind:  Im up around Dallas..u ?
<dave> just found this in a new install of Kubuntu....will use again
<kkathman> apokryphos:  I guess I never realized you were from London.. my close colleague hails from Newcastle :)
<dave> what you guys using
<trips> i know this is a real newb question... But im running Breezy Badger still.. whats the easiest way 'using apt' to install the latest stable release of Kubuntu?
<apokryphos> dave: Kubuntu Edgy and openSUSE 10.2
<apokryphos> trips: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<apokryphos> kkathman: yup, always in London 8)
<trips> :D cheers butt
<Hawkwind> kkathman: I'm in Katy, about 2 minutes outside of Houston
<kkathman> I see
<HailandKill> Is Kubuntu meant to take friggin ages to boot on it's first boot...?
<kkathman> brb
<trips> hmm not really
<dave> i just save all i need to a flash drive and start from scratch with the new distro
<trips> you recon thats the best way to upgrade? i've heard upgrading via apt can be abit dodgy sometimes
<trips> i'm not to kean on having to reinstall all the packages ive got
<HailandKill> Oh. Hasn't done much. It's got a little kubuntu logo, and apparently it has restarted the system log
<dave> yes ive had a few probs that way
<HailandKill> nothing else has been reported for several min.
<trips> How stable is Dapper/Feisty?? I'm still on Breezy, and i find this to be alright, although my system seems to crash at least 2/3 times a day, surely this cant be right, Linux is usually meant to be incredibly stable
<karmikaze> lupine_85: still around?
<dave> im just a geek and dont mind redownloading the packages
<karmikaze> anyone using those lupine nvidia drivers?
<lupine_85> yeah
<lupine_85> 'sup?
<karmikaze> ah
<karmikaze> ok so ive followed the steps on the site
<karmikaze> but when i do the enable, it still complains about the kernel
<karmikaze> you mentioned something about uninstall
<lupine_85> mm
<karmikaze> do i manually need to remove something before getting your packages
<lupine_85> just the nvidia driver package with the --uninstall option
<karmikaze> can you tell me the command you mean, im not quite sure
<HailandKill> Okay.. I'm installing the AMD 64 version of Dapper, from DVD, onto an Aspire 5050 laptop... I must have done seomthing wrong.. since it obviously isn't booting correctly.
<HailandKill> I chose the text install and everything seemed to go well, the start kubuntu or install option on the boot menu didn't work. Hung at boot.
<lupine_85> just ./<NVIDIA-INSTALLER>.run --uninstall
<lupine_85> I don't have the name of the nvidia installer file in my memory, however
<karmikaze> ok ty, i will try
<HailandKill> *Acer Aspire, that is.
<dave> ttfn
(karmikaze/#kubuntu) cheers lupine_85
(karmikaze/#kubuntu) ick
<karmikaze> stupid netsplit
<karmikaze> ...
<karmikaze> which side am i on!?
<lupine_85> this side :p
<karmikaze> lol
* karmikaze rides the wave
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> Where do i get openoffice 2.1?
<HymnToLife> Ace2016, http://www.openoffice.org
<Ace2016> but i want it from a repo
<lupine_85> !info openoffice.org feisty
<lupine_85> !botsnack
<lupine_85> nooooooooo! ubotu!
<linx-> its gone
<lupine_85> :'(
<linx-> ubotu was booted
<Ace2016> by who?
<lupine_85> :'( :'(
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<linx-> or not..
<Ace2016> how can you kick a bot out?
<linx-> it is listed
<ubotu> Yum!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about was booted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> phew :)
<karmikaze> :O
<linx-> i saw ubotu fly out of the channel earlier, with the split
<karmikaze> hehe
<lupine_85> !info openoffice.org edgy
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<linx-> but appearently it got back :)
<lupine_85> !info openoffice.org feisty
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<lupine_85> nah, not in feisty either
<darkkish_> hey
<darkkish_> i need help again
<darkkish_> no no don't give me !ask
<darkkish_> i'm getting there...
<HymnToLife> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<darkkish_> Ok so in kde you can right click the task bar and add an "external task bar"
<Ace2016> what would have been funny was if lots pf people did !ask streight away
<siraj> hello
<Ace2016> Hi
<siraj> hows it goin'
<HymnToLife> darkkish_, yeah, AFAIK the feature was too much user-confusing
<HymnToLife> so it was remove from GNOME
<darkkish_> ok well
<darkkish_> i have that working but
<darkkish_> i want the bottom task bar to show only the tasks on my current desktop
<darkkish_> and the top menu to show ALL of my apps
<Jucato> I don't think that's possible. there's only one setting that controls all taskbars
<Jucato> (taskbar applets)
<oem> well i finally got Root to work
<oem> with kubuntu
<linx-> i have two problems with kweather (2.1.0): one is, i have the kweater panel applet running.. but it won't give weather info for any station i select in the list.. just will default to the non-existent weather station 0000.. and bug me about the requested weather station being unknown.
<oem> anyone know how i can get a cpu/ram monitor on my desktop running all the time?
<oem> and the weather etc.
<bluebunny> Darkkish: right click any empty space on the panel, click configure panel, click the taskbar button on the left, and uncheck "show windows from all desktops."
<farion> hello
<darkkish_> so there is no way to do what i want to do Jucato
<oem> no because jews suck
<oem> lol
<Jucato> darkkish_: none that I know of
<Jucato> oem: please refrain from making comments like that. thanks
<farion> there are only two items in my kcontrol (feisty) - how can i get kcontrol back?
<oem> k
<HymnToLife> !coc | oem
<ubotu> oem: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Rug> I have tried to upgrade from dapper to edgy 3 times now, and each time Kde becomes an unstable mess.  If I nuke everything and install Edgy fresh can I expect more KDE stability?
<siraj>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<HymnToLife> siraj, thank Whoever you didn't put your real pw here ;)
<jbruckman> Rug: Yeah, I use Kubuntu Edgy, and it works OK for me.
<bluebunny> Rug: not sure, but probably.
<jbruckman> Rug: but i had a lot of problems at first, most of which due to audio(my hardware is a bit...customized though)
<Rug> ok, thanks for the warning
<HymnToLife> Rug, yeah, a clean install is definitely far less troublesmone than an upgrade
<jbruckman> Rug: yeah. every problem i've ever had with ubuntu has regarded hardware recognition.
<jbruckman> Rug: Fedora never had that problem with my hardware, but it had other problems...
<Rug> I love KDE apps and back-end (DCOP) but I hate it as a WM, so I usually use Fluxbox as my WM on top of kde backend.
* Rug hates all RPM based distros
* HymnToLife agrees
<Rug> HymnToLife: to flux or rpm?
<farion> does nobody knows, how to get kcontrol back?
<HymnToLife> to RPM
<HymnToLife> I'm a KDE die-hard since 1999 so I can't agree wqith you on Flux :p
<kkathman> farion:  just alt-f2 and type kcontrol
<kkathman> then edit your k-menu and replace system settings with kcontrol if you want
<HymnToLife> @time Paris
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Paris: December 22 2006, 01:28:14
<HymnToLife> damn
<HymnToLife> I need to go to bed
<farion> i know howto start kcontrol, but kcontrol is empty - there are only two useless entries
<kkathman> odd
<HymnToLife> farion, looks like an issue we had in Debian a while ago
<kkathman> its full on my system
<Jucato> farion: tried reinstalling it? sudo apt-get install --reinstall kcontrol
<farion> allready done
<Rug> Thank-god for RedHat though, without them a lot of peeps would have never had a chance to try linux.  My first experience was RedHat v5.2, it came on floppies.  Worked ok on my 386DX40, but there were no apps, so it only lasted a week.
<HymnToLife> farion, do all the KControl modules appear in Lost & Found ?
<HymnToLife> Rug, my first was Debian Slink, we already had CDs then :p
<jbruckman> @time chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 21 2006, 18:29:59
<farion> you mean K->Lost&Found (Nicht zuzuordnen)
<HymnToLife> farion, yep
<darkkish_> so are there places where you can download new apps? like a secondary taskbar app that shows all of the taskbars at once?
<darkkish_> even if your other task bar app only shows the taskbar on that desktop space
<farion> yes, there are a lot of the missing items
<darkkish_> lol
<farion> but not complete - i think - changing the theme is missing
<Syath> Gah, I'm still trying to figure out how to install .tar.gz files
<oem> o
<Syath> I know how to install them in synaptic
<ironfroggy_LT> i have plugged in my new camera to the USB port, which took me to system:/media/camera and it lists two directories there. if i click either, it just takes me to system:/media/camera/camera which lists the same two directories as unknown types of files, not directories.
<ironfroggy_LT> any idea here?
<bluebunny> Syath: tar -xvf tarfile.tar
<farion> is there a fix for the kcontrol-problem?
<LinuxTechnician> so whats shakin
<LinuxTechnician> jesus lol
<HymnToLife> farion, which Ubuntu verison are you using ?
<farion> feisty
<bluebunny> What is up with everybody joining the channel at the same time?
<jbruckman> lol
<jbruckman> ?
<jbruckman> i think something got reset server end.
<HymnToLife> farion, all right, try this :      sudo cp /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged
<HymnToLife> we had the same bug in Debian a while ago
<jbruckman> haha, ok
<jbruckman> i'm out. ciao
<Jucato> that would be strange... as #debian is on OFTC... while we're on Freenode... coincidence? or conspiracy? :P
<farion> kde-essential.menu is allready in /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged
<HymnToLife> Jucato, that was for farion (and there's a #debian on FN too)
<HymnToLife> farion, hmm
<Jucato> ah
<farion> and kde-essential.menu does not exist
<HymnToLife> make up your mind, either it's in /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged or it does not exist
<farion> locate only shows /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/kde-essential.menu
<HymnToLife> so maybe that's your problem because the file list for kdebase-data in feisty says it shoud be in /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/
<farion> apt-file says this too - i have this problem on three machines with a new installation
<HymnToLife> try reinstalling kdebase-data
<HymnToLife> and if it doesn't work, well, you'll have to copy all the files manually
<HymnToLife> and maybe you should file a bug for it
<farion> did not work
<HymnToLife> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<farion> year - "cp /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/kde-essential.menu /etc/xdg/menus/kde-application-merged" works
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(izauro/#kubuntu) como le hago?
(HymnToLife/#kubuntu) !es | izauro
(ubotu/#kubuntu) izauro: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
(izauro/#kubuntu) ok
<deviant> Needing help, Keep getting this error when I try to sudo make all make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<lupine_85> what it says
<lupine_85> that directory should be a symlink to your kernel's headers
<lupine_85> so presumably you don't have linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386 installed
<deviant> I downloaded the linux source same thing?
<lupine_85> linux source != linux headers
<DarkWizdom> almost the same*
<darkkish_> how can i make the dock application bar smaller?
<lupine_85> DarkWizdom: linux-headers is a couple of config files and a lot of symlinks...
<DarkWizdom> yes, so they are not same as source :|
<campbch> what's a good p2p program like amule or whatever that doesn't deal with lowids and such?
<deviant> Okay, Downloaded the linux headers make all worked.. Now I can't mkdir o.O
<deviant> lol sorry abit of a n00b at this stuff.
<Tesla> campbch: its a generally a lame question
<farion> how can i start guidance-power-manager?
<Omnifrog> is there an Xlogical package for kubuntu?
<darkkish_> xlogical?
<Omnifrog> the game Xlogical
<deviant> lol How do you edit stuff with vi?
<bluebunny> Omnifrog: I just did a search in Synaptic and couldn't find Xlogical.
<Omnifrog> ya, me too
<darkkish_> farion: type it into run or konsole
<Omnifrog> thats why i asked in here
<bluebunny> Omnifrog: what kind of game is it?
<xwolf-> !wav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Omnifrog> its cool. balls come out and you move them around. it's better then an orgasem
<Jucato> deviant: just use nano... :P
<lupine_85> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<farion> guidance-power-manager shows this error in a terminal power-manager: ERROR: Communication problem with power-manager, it probably chrashed.
<lupine_85> lol, that's useful
<lupine_85> vi has edit and command moders
<lupine_85> takes some getting used to
<xwolf-> i'm having problems playing a particular wav file... codecs missing?
<Jucato> takes *a lot* of getting used to :)
<lupine_85> Jucato: that too :p
* lupine_85 learned quite fast as it ended up being the only editor except sed on a box he was remotely administering
<deviant> Anyone in here ever try to set up a Linksys Wireless PCI card?
<darkkish> yeah i have
<darkkish> i never got it to work though
<darkkish> sorry
<darkkish> i really like xubuntu
<darkkish> you can have a panel at the top that shows ALL of the running apps
<darkkish> and at the same time have one at the bottom that only shows the current running apps
<darkkish> er
<darkkish> the apps on that desktop
<Jucato> that's a "minimize to icon" feature. not really a taskbar
<CMeKillMyRouter> you can do that with kubuntu too
<CMeKillMyRouter> iirc
<darkkish> what Jucato?
<darkkish> CMeKillMyRouter: how can i do that in kubuntu?
<hanan> how could I copy the window manager theme of kubuntu to somewhere else (crystal theme)
<hanan> ?
<darkkish> and Jucato it is not a miminize to icon feature, its a taskbar.
<Jucato> hanan: it's a package: kwin-style-crystal
<Jucato> darkkish: oh ok. not really familiar with Xubuntu lately
<hanan> Jucato: do you know where it installs to?
<darkkish> CMeKillMyRouter: you there?
<hanan> or how can I list the files installed by a package?
<Jucato> hanan: it's not just a simple configuration file. it installs plugins/small programs (.so). so it's not a simple matter of copying it from one machine to another
<hanan> ah
<Jucato> installing a window decoration is like installing a program
<Jucato> hanan: you can just download the kwin-style-crystal.deb file and install it on another machine, though
<hanan> Jucato: assuming the other machine runs debian/derivitive
<Jucato> yep
<hanan> Jucato: but thanks very muchly =)
<Jucato> otherwise, you'd have to compile the source code...
<Jucato> hanan: as for theother question, how to se files installed by a package: dpkg -L <packagename>
<CMeKillMyRouter> yes
<CMeKillMyRouter> I'm there
<CMeKillMyRouter> but I don't know how
<CMeKillMyRouter> I'm killing my router and trying to talk to my ISP
<CMeKillMyRouter> their DNS resolvers are down
<CMeKillMyRouter> or one of them is
<darkkish> yeah xubuntu is my new favorite lappy OS
<darkkish> sorry kubuntu lol
<CMeKillMyRouter> yes it's good for laptops
<CMeKillMyRouter> kubuntu for desktops
<CMeKillMyRouter> however kubuntu will be on my Dell XPS
<darkkish> yeah
<darkkish> xubuntu is just nice because this is only a 750Mhz pIII with 512MB of 133Mhz ram
<darkkish> sad no?
<darkkish> but i like it
<CMeKillMyRouter> hey I ran KUBUNTU on a 300 MHZ
<darkkish> haha i'm not saying its impossible
<CMeKillMyRouter> (it had 512 MB ram tho)
<darkkish> i actually kindof like the layout of xubuntu more
<CMeKillMyRouter> ;-)
<darkkish> for some things
<darkkish> not for all things
<Tesla> hehe. you wount believe but i installed kubuntu on 188 MHz Pentium MMX
<darkkish> lol why?
<darkkish> archaic
<darkkish> damn
<darkkish> why is there no heat :(
<darkkish> i'm getting no heat in my apt
<Jucato> hmm....
<darkkish> its freaking freezing mr bigglesworth
<darkkish> oh well back to doing what i was doing before
<darkkish> rewriting the ending to romeo and juliet
* Jucato still can't "picture" what darkkish meant about the bottom "taskbar" in Xubuntu...
<darkkish> jucato would you like me to send you a screeny?
<Jucato> darkkish: please?
<darkkish>  mk
<Brokenrgv> hiya ppl anyone have probs with amarok mtp support after the latet open office patch?  sounds weird i know
<Tesla> Brokenrgv: what is mtp ?
<darkkish> i'm getting a konversation error
<darkkish> "cannot talk to klauncher"
<Jucato> :O
<darkkish> i assume thats bevcause i'm not currently running kde
<Jucato> darkkish: hm.. imageshack?
<darkkish> umm
<darkkish> yeah
<darkkish> i guess
<Tesla> darkkish: unregistered users cant talk privatly
<Brokenrgv> some microsoft thing that mp3 players like creatives zen visiom m use
<Brokenrgv> ther eis i aamarok irc chat isnt there
<Tesla> Brokenrgv: oh i see. dont have it.
<Jucato> Brokenrgv: yes. #amarok
<darkkish> what tesla?
<Tesla> darkkish: you are unregistered on irc here. so you cant talk privatly with ppl
<darkkish> i forgot my stupid photobucket account/passworfd
<darkkish> tesla i'm not trying to talk privately with anyone...
<Tesla> darkkish: use www.imageshack.us
<Tesla> ;-)
<karmikaze> compiz or beryl??
<karmikaze> beryl is the cube right
<TheDebugger> Compiz == beryl
<TheDebugger> Beryl is a fork
<TheDebugger> beryl is the future ;)
<darkkish> http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/1088/screenshottl1.png
<darkkish> @ Jucato
<karmikaze> ok
<Jucato> darkkish: thanks. opening now
<karmikaze> beryl ftw then
<darkkish> karmikaze: see thats what i've been trying to do
<karmikaze> ooh
<darkkish> karmikaze: i ended up doing it in xubuntu instead
<karmikaze> hrm
<Jucato> darkkish: oh kool. let me try to see if it can be done in KDE :)
<darkkish> kk
<islsm_usb> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<RoboMoore> Why don't you message scry that command next time?
<RoboMoore> hmmm
<RoboMoore> errors in system
<izauro> hello
<izauro> i need help
<izauro> i need configure my card
<izauro> sound card
<izauro> anybody can help me?
<izauro> is anybody here?
<ForgeAus> hey all
<ForgeAus> sup?
<izauro> anybody can help me?
<ForgeAus> izauro, just ask what your problem is, not sure I will know the answer tho
<izauro> ok
<izauro> i need configurate my sound card
<ForgeAus> erm I think its configure, but anyhow, go on
<izauro> my sound card is Analog Device AD1981b
<ForgeAus> doesn't sound familiar, but are you getting an error message? or can you not find a driver?
<izauro> well
<izauro> the system it recognize me how INTEL ICH5
<izauro> my sound card is Analog Device AD1981b not INTEL ICH5
<izauro> the sound is very bad
<karmikaze> what issues did you have darkkish_
<ForgeAus> can you do a search on google or something to find the right driver?
<karmikaze> who wants to put down a success percent of being able to install beryl :P
<darkkish_> with what karmikaze?
<ForgeAus> it may be more difficult, as in a tarball to install :(
<karmikaze> 40% chance i'll install it and itll work?
<karmikaze> 20%?
<izauro> ok
<izauro> i will return winxp
<ForgeAus> karm... lol no idea
<bluebunny> Izauro: I'd help, but I don't really know much about configuring sound.  All I can say is, try poking around in System Settings.
<ForgeAus> I havn't tried it
<ForgeAus> izauro.. why? can't you browse inside your *nix box?)
<karmikaze> heh
<karmikaze> lets put it this way, anyone here have beryl working in kubuntu?
<izauro> ubuntu is very dificult for me
<ForgeAus> wow how'd I add gnome to my kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> it wasn't there before
<darkkish_> i'm going to go afk for about 30 or 35 minutes
<lupine_85> karmikaze: I use it :)
<darkkish_> if you need me pm me
<karmikaze> heh
<bluebunny> Luckily, sound just works for me.
<ForgeAus> karmi there is a repository to install it from within adept
<lupine_85> 80% chance of it working, overall :)
<kory> beryl works great in Kubuntu
<karmikaze> ok cool
<ForgeAus> brows the net I can't remmeber hte page but you can find it
<karmikaze> i'll give it a go then :)
* lupine_85 knew you would :p
<karmikaze> ive got kubuntu to a nice state, just wondering if i should risk breaking it already lol
<lupine_85> see the wiki for a full installation guide
<ForgeAus> just remember kubuntu already has one of those abbrevs installed into it
<ForgeAus> XFG or something
<ForgeAus> that beryl needs
<lupine_85> wiki.beryl-project.org
<karmikaze> yeah lookin at the wiki now :)
<izauro> i speak spanish
<ForgeAus> XUG
<lupine_85> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<lupine_85> :)
<ForgeAus> some kinda tla anyhow
<ForgeAus> (tla = three letter acronym if you didn't already know)
<ForgeAus> and I'm sure there was an x in there somewhere for this particular one
<ForgeAus> everythings different in gnome! um how do I extend a partition without unmounting it?
<izauro> i prefer winxp
<ForgeAus> (theres space to extend it into
<izauro> i prefer gates
<izauro> no its true
<izauro> jjeje
<ForgeAus> izauro thats fair, but I'd like you to consider trying to get used to your linux box
<izauro> its not true
<ForgeAus> or whatever installation you are using for ubuntu
<bluebunny> Torvalds all the way, baby.
<ForgeAus> well the point of being free is more than enough for me lol
<ForgeAus> and I hate working around wga
<ForgeAus> I mean its ok for windows defender just use the -qr switch!
<ForgeAus> but for ie7 and wmp11 its a pain
<CMeKillMyRouter> wga is such a pain what were they thinking :(
<ForgeAus> still I have to admit I'm currently using vmware to run my Kubuntu! rofl
<ForgeAus> they were thinking of protecting their investment, its all about the money and licenses
<CMeKillMyRouter> well tis a pain for AVERAGE USERS
<CMeKillMyRouter> my mom even said "they think I'm some criminal?"
<CMeKillMyRouter> shammmmme.
<ForgeAus> um technically
<ForgeAus> if you didn't pay for windowsXP you ARE a criminal
<darkkish_> whatg the hellllllll
<darkkish_> theres no heat
<ForgeAus> but the fact that you are is rediculous imho..
<darkkish_> OR HOT WATER
<darkkish_> -_-
<CMeKillMyRouter> smooth criminal
<bluebunny> Some people are of the opinion that computers shouldn't have passwords.
<ForgeAus> lol CMe
<ForgeAus> personally I find ReactOS interesting
<ForgeAus> lol a free windows...
<ForgeAus> well its left in the dark ages but its still interesting
<darkkish_> well i think comps should have passwords
<darkkish_> but don't think you should have to get root to change the time on the clock
<ForgeAus> I don't think they're necessary I believe they should be optional
<darkkish_> i think people should just be more careful about locking thier computers when they walk away
<darkkish_> and the only time you shoudl have to type it, is when logging on, or unlocking
<Jucato> darkkish_: you need admin privs to change the time on the clock, because setting the wrong time could mess up the system (like sudo)
<darkkish_> -_-
<darkkish_> well why can't i always be su?
<Jucato> !root | darkkish_
<ubotu> darkkish_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<deviant> w00t got Linksys wireless card working.
<bluebunny> I prefer wine if I actually need to run a Windoze program, but the only thing I ever use it for is Diablo II.
<ForgeAus> darkkish thats ecause you'd open yourself up to virus' etc that way
<BluesKaj> maybe , maybe not , really passwords are at best a thin wall for predators , I'm talking about windoze of course :)
<ForgeAus> lol diablo 2 interesting
<darkkish_> sudo means
<Jucato> well, not really viruses, but more of crackers
<darkkish_> superuser do
<darkkish_> so why can't i always be super user
<ForgeAus> wine's interesting itself actually
<darkkish_> instead of constantly having to re su every time i change the simplest setting?
<ForgeAus> is there any other windows layer program for *nix?... what does crossover office actually give you?
<darkkish_> cedega, crossover, wine
<darkkish_> thats all i know ove
<darkkish_> of
<Jucato> darkkish_: on the command line, sudo will rememer your password for a few minutes (10 or 15, I think)
<deviant> Cedega is great is you wish to pay everymonth just to play your games.
<ForgeAus> cedega?
<darkkish_> no lol
<darkkish_> its more like 2 minutes Jucato
<Jucato> hm...
<ForgeAus> crossover is not free either
<darkkish_> anyways have you figured out how to do what i want to do yet jucato?
<Jucato> darkkish_: "The password is stored by default for 15 minutes. After that time, you will need to enter your password again."
<darkkish_> deviant: cedega is free
<deviant> Eh?
<Jucato> that's from the RootSudo page. you might want to read it
<darkkish_> deviant: you only have to pay for support
<ForgeAus> still what does crossover let you do ?
<darkkish_> you can find free versions of cedega though
<Jucato> Cedega CVS is free (and unsupported)
<deviant> Is it outdated?
<Jucato> darkkish_: haven't found a way yet. it's the 2nd thing that Xfce has over KDE, when it comes to customization
<darkkish_> yeah
<darkkish_> um
<darkkish_> idk
<darkkish_> it runs wow on my desktop
<darkkish_> perfectly
<darkkish_> but it was a pain in the ass
<darkkish_> you actually have to install the programs in cedega
<darkkish_> you can't just run any already installed proggy
<darkkish_> what is the first Jucato?
<Jucato> darkkish_: the ability to make your own menus on the panel
<deviant> Had Cedega at one time, It was kind of a pain... But if there's a free version I might have to rethink using my windows to play games heh.
<darkkish_> ok shower has finally warmed up guys
<darkkish_> i'll be back in a few
<bluebunny> Lol.
<bluebunny> I should have said that when I went to Mcdonalds.
<ForgeAus> how do I grow the system partition?
<ForgeAus> I got space to grow it in but under gnome I need to unmount it... and thats not possible
<ForgeAus> at least not if I'm booting off it
<bluebunny> Try from a rescue CD.
<islsm_usb> .
<ForgeAus> like you mean use a live install?
<ForgeAus> ie my Kubuntu iso?
<ForgeAus> sorry live CD or whatever its called
<ForgeAus> if I do that how do I run Gnome or QT partition editor?
<ForgeAus> is it built into the liveCD?
<bluebunny> Yeah, sort of, but they actually have Linux CDs with utilities on them just for that sort of thing.
<bluebunny> Try a google search for linux rescue cd.
<Admiral_Chicago> Knoppix is a good CD for that
<BluesKaj> rescue cd ? there's one in the grub
<ForgeAus> ahh I got one of them
<ForgeAus> lessee
<Admiral_Chicago> it's the best LiveCD
<ForgeAus> knoppix5en right?
<CMeKillMyRouter> knoppix is awesome :D
<ForgeAus> I like kubuntu better...
<ForgeAus> but knoppix is interesting... I think I messed it up somehow trying to change window managers tho
<bluebunny> http://www.sysresccd.org/
<ForgeAus> (ended up wiht just a grey bar down the bottom that seemed to do nothing)
<karmikaze> ok beryl just went a bit crazy >_>
<DarkWizdom> cannot start knoppix as it does not support booting from scsi drives -_-
<Lathiat> Beryl on crack: news at noon ;)
<karmikaze> lol
<ForgeAus> wow nice URL
<Misfit> hm
<ForgeAus> I aren't up to beryl yet
<karmikaze> ok beryl-manager kinda works i think
<karmikaze> hrmm
<Misfit> Why does 'Home' hide the '/.kde' folder?
<karmikaze> ok nice
<karmikaze> whered all my titlebars go to?
<ForgeAus> what do you mean kinda?
<karmikaze> well i think its working
<karmikaze> cept all my titlebars are gone
<Lathiat> karmikaze: you need to run a separate window decorator with beryl
<karmikaze> ooh
<Lathiat> i.e. emerald or some such
<karmikaze> okie
<karmikaze> cheers
<Lathiat> or gtk-window-decorator, or whatever
<karmikaze> ta
<ForgeAus> wow nice!
<ForgeAus> a decorator? um whats kde's decorator?
<ForgeAus> can you run that inside beryl?
<DarkWizdom> O.o
<DarkWizdom> sure you can :)
<Jucato> aquamarine for Beryl on KDE, afaik
<ForgeAus> grrr I ran out of space I can't download the system rescue iso inside the drive I need more space in rofl!
<karmikaze> hrmm the theme isnt updating
<karmikaze> emerald..
<ForgeAus> what do you mean beryl ON kde?
<DarkWizdom> ForgeAus: what sise hdd do you have? :)
<ForgeAus> I think my HDD is ide not scsi
<bluebunny> sudo rm -rf /
<ForgeAus> but good to know about Knoppix and no scsi
<bluebunny> Don't type that.
<karmikaze> lol
<ForgeAus> intersting that VMware like scsi tho
<ForgeAus> I don't have any scsi devices! rofl
<DarkWizdom> usb devises are regarded as scsi too
<DarkWizdom> I meant them
<ForgeAus> I think I'll d/l the iso in my host OS
<ForgeAus> (ie WinXP)
<DarkWizdom> (I have external usb cd-rom)
<ForgeAus> is NeXTstep a VWM?
<ForgeAus> (I mean for me I guess it'd be OpenSTEP or whatever but pretty much based on NeXTStep right?)
<ForgeAus> *nix is confusing lol
<ForgeAus> mostly because theres so much choice
<DarkWizdom> I would suggest sticking to one distro at first
<ForgeAus> well I'm basing myself around Kubuntu but I managed to gnomeize it! so its kinda kubuntu -> ubuntuized
<bluebunny> Weird.
<DarkWizdom> lol
<karmikaze> my emerald themes arent changing
<karmikaze> any ideas?
<ForgeAus> kubuntu is my base install anyway
<karmikaze> or is emerald only for gnome or something
<ForgeAus> what is emerald anyway?
<karmikaze> beryl theme manager
<fiendskull9> karmikaze: emerald is for beryl
<fiendskull9> yes
<Jucato> karmikaze: I think aquamarine is the decoration engine for Beryl on KDE
<fiendskull9> beryl is the backend
<fiendskull9> for the 3d stuff
<fiendskull9> Jucato: correct
<ForgeAus> yeah aquamarine sounds familiar
<karmikaze> ok i'll try getting aquamarine
<fiendskull9> if u install beryl
<fiendskull9> it should auto install emerald or AM
<DarkWizdom> Jucato: emerald works perfect too
<karmikaze> hrm
<Jucato> DarkWizdom: then help karmikaze :)
<ForgeAus> ok in kdm (thats the login screen right?)... I can choose kde or gnome, is there more choices I can install into there?
<karmikaze> everything is working for beryl but the theme DarkWizdom
<karmikaze> im going to try aquamarine
<Jucato> ForgeAus: as many window managers/desktop environments that you can install
<DarkWizdom> karmikaze
<DarkWizdom> try running
<karmikaze> yeah DarkWizdom
<DarkWizdom> beryl-manager
<karmikaze> yep done
<DarkWizdom> beryl-settings
<ForgeAus> jucato so beryl (when I get my diskspace sorted out)
<karmikaze> ok
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Beryl is a bit more complicated
<karmikaze> ok
<ForgeAus> and possibly XFCE (xubuntu?) or the menu based one that only has the sleek black slider down the bottom...
<DarkWizdom> emerald should be intalled
<karmikaze> yeah DarkWizdom i see emerald
<karmikaze> and i see the themes
<DarkWizdom> and you change themes through beryl-manager
<karmikaze> but they arent changing
<DarkWizdom> hmm
<ForgeAus> FVwM is oldskool right?
<karmikaze> ForgeAus: i used to LOOOOVE fvwm ;D
<ForgeAus> (seems like windows-style is known as redmond?? in *nix FVwM was intended to be redmond-ish..)
<karmikaze> but it takes ages to set up nicely
<ForgeAus> karmi, I had it in an ancient linux I installed once
<karmikaze> heheh yeah
<DarkWizdom> karmikaze: try aquamarine then :D
<karmikaze> i had fvwm for years on gentoo
<ForgeAus> but the only thing I used that systme for was to play spider solitare! rofl
<ForgeAus> beryl sounds interesting tho
<ForgeAus> what other VWM's are good?
<ForgeAus> any?
<ForgeAus> whats ICE vwm?
<ForgeAus> and Windowmaker?
<karmikaze> ForgeAus: check this out! http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/5304724/
<karmikaze> my old fvwm
<darkkish_> hey what is the kde program that moniters your laptop battery?
<ForgeAus> kewl DA :) I got some poetry up on that site
<bluebunny> I remember when the desktop could be larger than the screen and you could scroll to the right or left.
<sparr> who is responsible for the web design at kubuntu.org?
<darkkish_> why?
<ForgeAus> sparr, that sounds ominous
<darkkish_> it looks like a wiki template to me
<Hobbsee> sparr: Riddell, kwwii
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what about it?
<sparr> just wanted to point out that the top left logo can be overlapped by the top right tabs, they should probably be set to break (to a new line) if that happens
* Jucato whistles nonchalantly...
<Jucato> CSS stuff...
<sparr> aye
<Jucato> true, if you're browser is not wide enough. although the logo itself is the only one covered, the work "Kubuntu" isn't
<sparr> depends on how tall the tabs are
<ForgeAus> is arklinux any good?
<ForgeAus> I think I might ditch my knoppix
<ForgeAus> and try something else instead
<ForgeAus> (can always remake
<ForgeAus> anyway I better reboot to a Partition editor... bbl
<sparr> i see them covering the text too
<bluebunny> Sparr: I had to make the window very small to break things.  Of course, I'm running at 1680 X 1050.
<sparr> im running 1280x1024
<sparr> but i have large fonts
<Jucato> I'm running on 1024x768, and I have to make it really narrow to do that
<BluesKaj> sparr, yer scrn must be really big or ya have yer fonts cranked up
<darkkish_> well now this is a problem i never thought i would have
<darkkish_> i installed flash via FireFox
<sparr> BluesKaj: fonts about 2x average size
<darkkish_> and i'm getting audio just fine
<karmikaze> hrmm kicker has disapeared
<darkkish_> but video isn't reaslly working
<BluesKaj> yup, darkkish_ , it's the best way
<karmikaze> how do i turn off beryl?
<Jucato> karmikaze: maybe the gusy in #ubuntu-xgl would know
<Kr4t05> karmikaze: 1. This isn't beryl. 2. Right click the beryl-manager icon in your tray and set the Window Manager to Kwin
<bluebunny> Sparr: I'm glad that at least some people consider such things, but I've seen a lot worse sites.
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get remove beryl :) ... just kidding of course
<Kr4t05> #beryl*, rather
<karmikaze> but kicker disapeared Kr4t05
<karmikaze> anyway im in xgl
<Kr4t05> karmikaze: ALT-F2 -> killall -9 beryl; kwin --replace
<darkkish_> ok i guess video is working
<darkkish_> just not on my friends myspace XD
<darkkish_> sush :X
<karmikaze> kk
<karmikaze> thats better
<Kr4t05> Ok, I have a unique TV out situation.
<CMeKillMyRouter> kill
<bluebunny> Sparr: I also increase my font size a lot, and it really bothers me when it breaks a page.
<sparr> i dont consider 2x to be a lot
<bluebunny> Nor do I.
<brandon> ok i have a question about editing fstab. I have done it in the past but now when i give the command ' sudo kate /etc/fstab ' it gives me an error
<WineMan> hmm
<sparr> brandon: root probably doesnt have permission to send to your X server
<bluebunny> Brandon: try emacs, vi, or nano.
<sparr> brandon: try kdesu instead of sudo
<cellofellow> elmer: hello
<brandon> yeah it says something about x server but i did it in the past i don't know why it won't work. hold on i'll try this stuff
<elmer> hey, cellofellow
<bluebunny> Mythbusters left?  Hey, I watch that show.
<brandon> ok i got it. See I was running the su command THEN trying to run sudo kate. It works now
<bluebunny> Wow, Mythbusters is back.
<brandon> now i have two hard drives connected to this computer but i can write to the secondary one. Can i change it so I can write to it in fstab or am I going to have to do something with permissions somewhere else
<bluebunny> Brandon: as far as I know, you should be able to do this in fstab.
<elmer> anyone know how to make wifi work on Acer Aspire 3502 with Atheros chip, kubuntu edgy?
<brandon> right now it looks like this: /dev/hdd1 /mnt/Backup ext3 user,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<cellofellow> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DarkWizdom> "See I was running the su command THEN trying to run sudo kate" :D
<DarkWizdom> elmer: you need madwifi drivers
<brandon> what can I change to make it writeable to anyone? and yeah i'm a noob sorry about that.
<elmer> Darkwizdom: then it just works?
<bluebunny> I wish I knew. I'm a little rusty.
<DarkWizdom> "and yeah i'm a noob sorry about that" not at all, was just funny :)
<DarkWizdom> elmer: usually yes :)
<cellofellow> brandon: my fstab just says defaults in the options list for my secondary hdd.
<brandon> DarkWizdom: i thought it would have the same out put. I guess not.
<cellofellow> if it matches the / partition it should just work.
<DarkWizdom> brandon: try mounting like this /media/hda9 vfat umask=000 0 0
<DarkWizdom> BUT
<DarkWizdom> this is my fstab
<DarkWizdom> convert it so that it matches yours
<brandon> I tried defaults in the options and it still says access denied and ok i'll try that
<DarkWizdom> try ;)
<elmer> DarkWizdom; I have the linux-restricted-modules package installed, which claims to include madwifi. ifconfig shows both ath0: and wifi0:, both UP
<cellofellow> what are the permissions of the accessing files?
<Jucato> what filesystem type is it?
<brandon> ext3
<DarkWizdom> elmer: hm... but wifi doesn't work still?
<brandon> and i don't know the permissions of the files
<DarkWizdom> elmer: is etc/network/interfaces configured properly?
<brandon> DarkWizdom: i don't want to sound horriblably bad at this but i don't know quite where to put what you just sent me in fstab
<DarkWizdom> ok
<DarkWizdom> paste your fstab please
<DarkWizdom> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brandon> paste it in pastebin then? not on here?
<DarkWizdom> well, you can paste here too...
<DarkWizdom> pastebin lookes nice :D
<bluebunny> It couldn't be that long. Just paste it here.
<DarkWizdom> ok
<brandon> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<brandon> #
<brandon> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<brandon> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<brandon> /dev/hda1 / ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1
<brandon> /dev/hda5 none swap sw 0 0
<brandon> /dev/hdd1 /mnt/Backup ext3 defults,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<Tesla> :-) WARNING! LONG POST DETECTED :-)
<DarkWizdom> :D
<bluebunny> Lol.
<darkkish_>  is kritia good
<darkkish_>  is krita good?
<Jucato> !pastebin | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> next time...
<cellofellow> kritia is ok
<bluebunny> No.
<bluebunny> I prefer the Gimp.
<darkkish_> mk
<Jucato> he was asking if it was good, not if it was better than the GIMP...
<cellofellow> krita is ok, just ok.
<Jucato> depends on what you need/use. Krita excells in painting, watercolor, and those natural stuff.
<elmer> DarkWizdom: my /etc/network/interfaces file is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38305/
<DarkWizdom> elmer: ok
<bluebunny> It's supposed to be able to handle native Gimp files, but I have'nt had much luck with that.
<Jucato> bluebunny: not really Krita's fault, as .xcf is not fully "open"
<bluebunny> Hmmm...
<karmikaze> hrm so aquamarine doesnt seem to work either
<DarkWizdom> brandon: try this line: /dev/hdd1 /mnt/Backup ext3 umask=000 0 0
<Jucato> bluebunny: the .xcf format itself is not fully documented. the only "documentation" is in the source code of the GIMP itself. that is, the format is essentially tied to the software. no other documentation provided
<karmikaze> guess i can live without title bars :P
<kory> karmikaze: you try 'aquamarine --replace'?
<karmikaze> yep
<brandon> how  can i register my name?
<DarkWizdom> elmer: wi-fi with encription yeah?
<Jucato> !register | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<matthew_> brandon, /nick brandon
<kory> try reloading the window manager?
<elmer> DarkWizdom: yeah
<karmikaze> hrm
<DarkWizdom> sorry, setting up wi-fi with encription is quite tough, and I haven't done it :(
<DarkWizdom> will have to look through madwifi website
<DarkWizdom> they have howto there
<elmer> DarkWizdom: thank you; I'll try turning off encryption, too
<DarkWizdom> elmer: no problem, here's approximate location of howto's: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs
<bluebunny> Jucato: I didn't know that.
<bluebunny> Somebody should document the format.
<Jucato> bluebunny: few people know. they just presume that since GIMP == open source, .xcf == "fully" open
<elmer> DarkWizdom: again, thank you
<Jucato> bluebunny: the GIMP devs don't want to. their answer was "the source code is the documentation" or something like that
<Jucato> bluebunny: anyway, they're developing .xcf2, which hopefully will be better and more documented.
<bluebunny> Hopefully.
<Jucato> bluebunny: on the other hand, there's also a move to create OpenRaster, an open format for layered raster images. don't know if they're considering adopting xcf2 for it...
<bluebunny> I guess we just have to deal with what we have for now.
<bluebunny> BTW, I didn't mean to completely insult the Krita project; I just like the gimp better.
<Jucato> bluebunny: never saw you insulting it. just clarifying that point about Krita not opening .xcf files properly... which annoyed me to
<Jucato> until I found out why
<bluebunny> Well, since everything you said was in red, I thought you were pissed.
<Jucato> bluebunny: lol. when your nick is mentioned in a sentence, the line gets highlighted (in red)
<bluebunny> Oh. Oops.
<Jucato> :)
<bluebunny> :)
<karmikaze> :'(
<Jucato> ;)
<bluebunny> I'm messing wiith Krita now.
<Jucato> which version?
<Jucato> I think there were new features added in 1.6.1
<bluebunny> I'm using 1.5.0, and it seems different from the last time I tried it.  Who knows, maybe I'll get to like it.
<karmikaze> hrmm
<karmikaze> does youtube work in konqueror for anyone? :'(
<bluebunny> Just a sec.  I'll try it.
<deviant> Could someone help me figure out why I'm not getting sound? It looks like alsamixer is picking up my onboard sound but not my sound-card
<karmikaze> i get sound but no video
<bluebunny> Youtube works here.
<karmikaze> D:
<karmikaze> mrrrr
<karmikaze> do you have any special plugins?
<bluebunny> Flash, I think.
<karmikaze> :/
<karmikaze> yeah think thats the issue
<karmikaze> flash didnt install right or something in konqueror
<karmikaze> @_@
<karmikaze> hrmmm there doesnt seem to be a beryl option for put window on all desktops -_-
<karmikaze> which is like the only thing i need if im not to have titlebars........
<ejm> I'm having problems logging into my normal user.
<ejm> I can login fine with my root user though.
<ejm> I've removed my user's cache for kde, and I've moved the ./.gconf settings as well.
<ejm> But I get kicked back out to my login screen after I log in.
<bluebunny> Hmm...
<Annirak> I am having trouble getting my PCI Wireless-G card working in Ubuntu.  I can list available networks with iwlist, it's recognized with the RALink driver (as ra0).  But when I try to connect to my SSID, it doesn't get an IP on DHCP and networkmanager doesn't see the ra0 device.
<ejm> btw, I'm actually running suse, but I'm banned from #suse right now. I'm not sure why, but I think it may've been something that I said last night.
<Annirak> also, wlassistant doesn't see any networks.
<ejm> So, I'll keep my mouth shut here.
<Annirak> ejm, Ubuntu doesn't have a root user in the default install.  We use sudo.
<ejm> oh nuts, I forgot!
<jason> i watched a video on vlc player, and i closed it, but i can still hear the audio playing over and over, how can i turn it off? i'm trying to listen to music
<ejm> Well now, this is gonna be fun. I'll have to go to over to fedora or something else.
<CMeKillMyRouter> NO! fedora is worse on wireless support!
<Annirak> differnt problems
<ejm> oh no, I don't have wireless problems.
<Annirak> ejm
<Annirak> Um
<Annirak> CMeKillMyRouter: I think I have randomly fixed it.
<Annirak> Which is weird.
<Annirak> But anyway
<jason> ok nvm, it stoped :D
<Annirak> ejm: how much do need to keep out of your regular user?
<ejm> well, I usually use my regular user all the time.
<Annirak> ejm: do you know where all the files you need to keep should you happen to lose your home directory are?
<ejm> yeah
<Annirak> well
<Annirak> Can you see where I'm going with this
<Annirak> ?
<ejm> yeah
<ejm> lol
<ejm> I have a problem with going a little too extreme with 'bleeding edge'
<Annirak> there is likely a cleaner solution
<Annirak> but I don't know it
<Annirak> and no one else is saying anything.
<Annirak> so
<ejm> well, there is something that I'm thinking too.
<Annirak> grab what you need
<Annirak> then rm -rf /home/ejm/*
<ejm> k
<ejm> Nuts, I got my broadcom wifi setup too.
<Annirak> then rmuser ejm;adduser ejm
<ejm> ok
<Annirak> a little extreme, I know
<Annirak> there must be a better way
<Annirak> but that should work
<ejm> thanks, that should help
<Annirak> brb
<phobiac> Anyone know of a package that can record video of your screen?
<abattoir> !info screenkast
<thoreauputic> phobiac: there's istanbul, but frankly it sucks :)
<ubotu> Package screenkast does not exist in any distro I know
<thoreauputic> !istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<phobiac> Thoreauputic: It doesn't have to be too powerful feature wise
<abattoir> phobiac: tried screenkast?
<phobiac> I'll look into both of those
<phobiac> Thank you
<thoreauputic> phobiac: well, it works - it just is kind of slow ( at least I had that issue with it, YMMV)
<phobiac> Hmmm
<phobiac> Trying to compile screenkast
<phobiac> And I get this error while it's checking
<phobiac> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<phobiac> Anyone know how to fix that?
<lupine_85> phobiac: install the X includes...
<lupine_85> !info libx11-dev edgy
<ubotu> libx11-dev: X11 client-side library (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1153 kB, installed size 4144 kB
<phobiac> Ah okay
<Hawkwind> phobiac: No need to compile screenkast, I have packages in my repo at http://SeerOfSouls.com/
<phobiac> Thank you
<phobiac> That makes it easier, thank you once again.
<izauro> hello
<premier> hello
<matthew_> deus, can't you keep the same name for at least 10 minutes?
<matthew_> lol
<matthew_> deus, so...still need help?
<deus> sorry
<matthew_> deus, just playin'
<deus> matthew_: well, I got kubuntu on my computer and its very nice.  I was having trouble installing an ide, prefferably a Java-ready one
<seven11> my friend needs a free xchat for xp i know there is a free version anyone know?
<deus> I have a list of things that if I could get linux to do I would almost never need windows anymore
<matthew_> deus, check your private messages...
<deus> Is it possible for linux to play off the shelf computer games with an emulator?
<lupine_85> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<matthew_> !wine | deus
<ubuntu> usually I use ubuntu (edgy) but my laptop went wrong the other day so I've been using my friends laptop which she lent me. I ordered kubuntu a few months back (the free cd's) and I have to say, i am *very* impressed with this kubuntu system, it is flawless!!... (Using 6.06 LTS)
<ubotu> deus: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lupine_85> :p
<lupine_85> doesn't work with all games, but a good number work well
<lupine_85> there's a wiki somewhere that details people's epic (and not so epic) struggles to get particular games working
<phobiac> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<deus> hmm, that link opened in konquerer, be nice If it opened in fireforx
<darkkish_> it sucks
<phobiac> Can't forgot that if you're talking about gaming on linux
<towync> how much is cedaga again
<darkkish_> wine works just as good with tweaks :p
<towync> i know per month is 15 dollars
<matthew_> deus, just try highlighting the link, and pasting it in FF
<darkkish_> there are free versions of cedega
<deus> dont the games run slower?
<matthew_> darkkish_, hey, long time no see
<lupine_85> it's not $15/month
<lupine_85> I think it's ~4
<darkkish_> lol matthew_
<lupine_85> and you can stop paying at any time, but keep the current version
<matthew_> towync, hey...sorry I couldn't get back b4 you left...I had to deal w/ customers...ever fix your problem?
<lupine_85> but yeah, susbscription-based services suck
<deus> matthew_: what about this graphics card?  Id like to get my screen resolution up to 1920x1200, or at least 1400xWhatever.  Right now it 1024x786
<phobiac> I think you need your screen refresh rates
<matthew_> deus, have you selected your card and monitor out of the hardware list?
<deus> um, not sure how to do that
<CMeKillMyRouter> I hope my dell XPS runs ubuntu
<CMeKillMyRouter> it's got a radeon m card
<CMeKillMyRouter> too late now, it's in the mail
<matthew_> CMeKillMyRouter, it should
<CMeKillMyRouter> goooooooooood. XD
<matthew_> CMeKillMyRouter, I believe there are binaries for it...
<matthew_> !ati | CMeKillMyRouter
<ubotu> CMeKillMyRouter: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CMeKillMyRouter> oh yeah cool
<Conor> matthew_, this is deus.  Sorry for the name change, but my other computer wont work
<towyncc> matthew_  yeah it was fixed
<matthew_> Conor, np
<matthew_> towync, sorry i couldn't help
<thehound> Hello. I wouldn't know. I was in here once before for help but I'm pretty used to Linux now :)
<phobiac> Hawkwind: You still there?
<Conor> matthew_: So, I selected my hardware from the list on the KDE control center, and then clicked test.
<Conor> You know that screen you get when X first starts, with the checkerboard background and the "X" cursor?
<Conor> I got that, and it wont go away
<matthew_> Conor, if you know it'll work (if it worked before on windows) then don't click test...just click apply and logout, restart the x-server (Alt+E) and log back in...
<matthew_> Conor, hmmm, weird...
<Conor> okay, it worked
<matthew_> Conor, you get a checkerboard pattern?
<matthew_> Conor, oh, it worked? what are your resolutions now?
<Conor> yeah, the same when X starts, matthew_
<Conor> matthew_: Big, prolly 1920x1200
<Conor> Very nice
<matthew_> Conor, I love it when a plan comes together...
<Conor> Then menu went even higher
<thehound> well just figured out how to get Konversation to connect through the proxy here :)
<thehound> no more mIRC on Wintrash
<Conor> okay, now about an ide
<j_> ha
<Conor> I was going to get KDevelop, but somepeople suggested netbeans...
<matthew_> Conor, check out your private messages...on the left if you're using Xchat...
<j_> how to install mplayer
<matthew_> j_, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<j_> i tried  but failed
<thehound> you need repositories
<matthew_> j_, what was the message?
<matthew_> package not found?
<thehound> let me figure out a link to a list
<j_> yes
<lupine_85> kdevelop++
<lupine_85> it beats /everything/ else round the head with the VC++ stick, AFAICT
<Conor> matthew_: I cant find private messages on this thing
<matthew_> Conor, ok...try out automatix2 @ www.getautomatix.com
<matthew_> !automatix | matthew
<ubotu> matthew: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jucato> Conor: you need to register your nick to be able to send private messages on this server
<premier> hmm... that doesnt sound like a positive review
<matthew_> just a disclaimer
<matthew_> works fine for me!
<premier> hmmm...
<Jucato> !worksforme | matthew_
<ubotu> matthew_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<matthew_> Jucato, ok...sorry...
<premier> Id rather just stick with a net beans or KDevelop
<matthew_> Conor, whatever you do, do _not_ check out www.getautomatix.com...avoid it like poison!
<premier> hmmm...
<Jucato> regarding automatix, that's just the general, and semi-official, sentiment of the Ubuntu devs. whether you follow it or not, it's up to you. they don't control you :)
<Thehound666> bah had to change my nick, forgot my pass
<Thehound666> anyways, you using edgy?
<premier> okay, fine.  But Id like to see If I can use something more supported first
<premier> me? yes
<Thehound666> looks decent list here http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<Jucato> what app were you looking for anyway?
<phobiac> Hawkwind: Are you there?
<premier> how do I get repositories set up?
<Jucato> premier: in Edgy, main, restricted, and universe is already there and enabled (except for backports). you just need to enable multiverse
<Jucato> !multiverse | premier
<ubotu> premier: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Thehound666> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Thehound666> you need to edit as root
<Thehound666> it's a right click option
<premier> by the way, the graphics on this computer lags, prolly because I dont have the correct graphics driver installed
<matthew_> premier, or you can run sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list from a konsole
<Thehound666> lol ATI card?
<Thehound666> fortunately on my super computer, I run Kubuntu within a VM. I also replaced windows on a lower end pc, but it has nvidia card
<Jucato> matthew_: kdesu please
<Thehound666> Kubuntu configures easy to nvidia
<premier> wait, I cant get access to /etc from konquerer
<Jucato> !kdesu | matthew_
<ubotu> matthew_: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<premier> okay, im looking at the sources.list file
<Thehound666> just paste all those repositories in and make sure they are not commented out
<matroblend> I am trying to compile source and get no FMOD headers or Libs
<premier> you mean from the webpage?
<matroblend> Can I get that at konsole
<Jucato> Thehound666: that's kinda too much...
<Thehound666> yeah and any already there that aren't on page
<Jucato> matroblend: you have installed "build-essential"?
<Thehound666> that page should have enough though
<phobiac> bye all
<matroblend> Not that I know of
<Jucato> premier: what were you trying to install, btw?
<Jucato> matroblend: you need to install that. and depending on what you are compiling, you might need to install some -devel or -dev packages
<premier> Jucato: kdevelop, or net beans.
<matroblend> jucato: Is that in apt?
<Jucato> Thehound666: that page.. it's not properly formatted, btw...
<Jucato> matroblend: yep yep
<Jucato> premier: kdevelop is in universe, no need to add any repository for it. (it's also enable by default in Edgy)
<matroblend> jucato: ty I will get and try compile again
<Thehound666> meh I always had to correct formatting of any page I saw. see if I can find the saved page I got from you guys long ago.
<premier> Jucato: so how do I get at kdevelop?
<Jucato> premier: install it fro Adept or from the command line with "sudo apt-get install kdevelop"
<premier> Jucato: that didnt work
<Jucato> Thehound666: that's why it's not so good to just say "paste all those repositories" as someone might really paste everything
<Jucato> premier: what does it say?
<Jucato> as for netbeans, it's not found in any of the official repositories
<premier> E: Package kdevelop has no installation candidate
<robotgeek> kdevelop3
<Jucato> premier: by any chance, in your sources.list, are you using "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com"?
<premier> Package kdevelop is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<premier> E: Couldn't find package kdevelop3
<premier> How should I know?
<Jucato> premier: you said you were looking at your sources.list file already?
<robotgeek> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: Dummy package for transition to kdevelop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2+dummy1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<premier> Jucato: I havent changed my sources.list yet
<Jucato> premier: well, just check first if it's using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> robotgeek: kdevelop3 is only for dapper. in Edgy, it's a dummy package that installs kdevelop
<Jucato> premier: ok, go to /etc/apt and right-click on sources.list -> Actions -> Edit as Root. it will ask for your password
<premier> okay
<Jucato> tell me if it's open now
<robotgeek> Jucato: oh okay
<premier> Jucato: its open
<Jucato> premier: check if you're using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<premier> yeah, its the third line
<Jucato> premier: ok, change all the "us." into hm... "uk."
<premier> okay
<premier> and save?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> there should be around... hm... 6 lines that have that... (iirc)
<premier> and then open adept?
<Jucato> premier: yep, or go to the command line
<Jucato> in Adept, click on Fetch Updates first. in the command line, do "sudo apt-get update"
<premier> it looks like the universe repository is commented out
<Thehound666> I knew I'd find the list I had, it was residing on my windows slave disk but found url
<Jucato> premier: it shouldn't be. unless you changed it
<Thehound666> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23249
<premier> should I uncomment them?
<Thehound666> yup, all in list be default should be uncommented
<Thehound666> by default*
<Jucato> premier: depends on which universe you are talking about. if you're talking about the line that has "edgy-backports", then no, you don't absolutely need those
<Thehound666> the url there was given to me first time these guys helped me
<Jucato> premier: the important universe line would be "deb http://__.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe"
<Thehound666> just replace dapper with edgy.
<Thehound666> other than that, I'll let the experts help you here on in
<Jucato> (other universe lines would be "deb http://__.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates universe" and "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-security universe")
<matroblend> I need to install FMOD any how to's for konsole use?
<flaccid> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<flaccid> what program should i use to play dvd movies?
<Jucato> hm.. what's FMOD?
<Jucato> flaccid: hm... Kaffeine?
<flaccid> ok thanks mate looking now
<Jucato> flaccid: depends on the kind of DVD and the codec needed
<flaccid> ah ok
<matroblend> http://www.fmod.org/
<flaccid> this is red dwarf :)
<Jucato> !compile | matroblend
<ubotu> matroblend: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lupine_85> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<matroblend> Thx will read for more info
<flaccid> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier> okay, thanks everybody for you help, it looks like I got it working
<FilipeOliveira>  hi, i replaced an ide hard drive with an sata, after making a ghost copyof all partitions (swap, ext3 (kubuntu system, ntfs(other os)). after this i rebooted, grub loaded fine, pointed and booted the other os perfectly, however did not boot ubuntu, it stopped after "starting..." is it possible that with the upgrade grub is looking for kubuntu in another location? if so will booting with a live cd, running fdisk to see where my partitions are, editi
<FilipeOliveira> ng  mtab and fstab if they are different suffice to get it booting again?? thanks
<Jucato> !libxine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier> can I fix my graphics driver now?  Matthew, you were saying that I need to install a driver for ati
<premier> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> grr... :(
<BrianSteffens> anyone know a good program that resembles autocad or adobe illustrator that i can use to plan the workings of a program?
<Jucato> flowcharting?
<BrianSteffens> yea something like that
<Jucato> Kivio
<BrianSteffens> ty'
<Jucato> !kivio
<ubotu> kivio: a flowcharting program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 525 kB, installed size 1744 kB
<Jucato> as for something like Adobe Illustrator, there's Inkscape and Xara Xtreme (xaralx package)
<BrianSteffens> tyty
<premier> hey, Im following the instructions to update my drivers
<premier> matthew_? are you still there?
<thedro> hello, anyone here install ubuntu on their ps3?
<premier> how do I get super user mode on konquerer?
<Jucato> premier: launch konqueror with "kdesu konqueror"
<corey> how do i over come this error
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato 
<corey> ng for socklen_t... size_t
<corey> checking for gzsetparams in -lz... no
<corey> configure: error: zlib needed
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<New_ub_User> I seem to have found a bug in the installer... can anyone help?
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, how is it going
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: a bit sleepy... in the middle of the afternoon...
<Admiral_Chicago> New_ub_User, you could file it in launchpad
<Jucato> busy days ahead...
* nixternal points Admiral_Chicago & Jucato to #kubuntu-offtopic
<nixternal> ;p
<Admiral_Chicago> gah, /me runs
* Jucato pokes nixternal "meany" :)
<nixternal> haha
<New_ub_User> Admiral_Chicago: well I wanted to check it was a bug and not just me being stupid first...
<nixternal> imbrandon was infamous for the "offtopic" points back in the days
<Admiral_Chicago> whats the issue?
<Admiral_Chicago> he hit me with a few last year
<Jucato> hm.. I think nixternal's the first one to hit me with that...
<Jucato> I usually hit other people :P
<Jucato> msg ubotu cloak
<Jucato> ooops
<Jucato> sorry about that :)
<New_ub_User> Admiral_Chicago: I'm using kubuntu 6.10 desktop cd to install, with the wizard, I've selected to partition the disk myself as it's already split up, I'm on the "Prepare mount points" screen and it won't let me continue saying I've not selected a root filesystem, when I have
<Admiral_Chicago> New_ub_User, are you partitioning, if so what type systems?
<Admiral_Chicago> as in daul booting i meant
<New_ub_User> there's a 32gb ntfs partition hda1, 4gb linux partition hda2 and 512mb swap, hda3
<Admiral_Chicago> the 4gb nix patition, and the swap, where they made by the installer
<New_ub_User> Admiral_Chicago: negative
<Admiral_Chicago> that is, they are for ubuntu, not for another linux parition
<New_ub_User> Admiral_Chicago: they were made by a previous linux install
<New_ub_User> Admiral_Chicago: of knoppix
<Admiral_Chicago> okay.
<Admiral_Chicago> you have free space for the Ubuntu installer?
<New_ub_User> Admiral_Chicago: well there's about a gig free, but I've selected the "reformat" checkbox
<Admiral_Chicago> you want to reformat the knoppix partition?
<matthew_> so...how do I load the firmware for my wireless card? It's a broadcom. When it boots, it pops up a message saying that the load of firmware failed.
<Admiral_Chicago> matthew_, add it to /etc/modules I think
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't do wireless though
<Admiral_Chicago> so I'm not sure at all
<matthew_> It's in a lappy...compaq presario V4000
<New_ub_User> Admiral_Chicago: I can give it a go, but isn't that a bug in the installer then?
<matthew_> Admiral_Chicago, ok...I'm doing it off a liveCD to show a friend...
<matthew_> so...
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, that won't work actually. sorry hmm not sure
<matthew_> basically, I want wireless to work from the liveCD...
<Admiral_Chicago> New_ub_User, not sure
<matthew_> Admiral_Chicago, lol, np
<Admiral_Chicago> i think what you would do is go back and delete the partitions
<Admiral_Chicago> the linux and swap one
<Admiral_Chicago> then commit the changes
<spitwise> if its not supported on the live cd ... then ..
<Admiral_Chicago> then hit the back button and do "use largest continous freespaceQ
<spitwise> sol i think ..
<matthew_> spitwise, hmmm, ok...thanks for the info...
<Admiral_Chicago> it's the hardware vendors fault
<Admiral_Chicago> but yes i think sol as well
<BrianSteffens> does anybody else have it where resizing windows the redrawing is junky? as if it wasn't double-buffered?
<justin_> Is there a way to use Konqueror sudo/root?
<jordo23> Jucato: You there?
<BrianSteffens> justin_ kdesu konqueror
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> jordo23: yes
<justin_> Ok I know I can do it that way, but there was a menu option too I used it yesterday -- but now forget.. heh
<matthew_> Is there a good alternative for adobe premier?
<BrianSteffens> lol
<jordo23> Jucato: What do I do if I cannot uninstall a package in Kubuntu because of unmet dependencies?
<justin_> matthew_, What is adobe premiere?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, can you try to help New_ub_User? I'm going to go, I did a lot of  bug triage recently and want to sleep
<matthew_> a video editing program...
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: /me is not good with installation procedures... :(
<Admiral_Chicago> -f remove?
<Jucato> matthew_: kino?
<matthew_> I know about kino...anything else?
<matthew_> lol, nice one, Jucato
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, New_ub_User  email me. I'll pm you my email address
<Jucato> not in the repositories: virtual dub, jashaka (can't remember the spelling)
<RoboMoore> who's up for some dual screen help? alright, here's my problem, I have a nvidia graphics card (geforce 4 mx 440 agp 8x) and I'm using the 2 ports on it, anyone up for the challenge?
<Jucato> ah Jahshaka
<Admiral_Chicago> if you can't get help that is
<New_ub_User> Admiral_Chicago: thanks for your help
<Admiral_Chicago> goodnight all
<Jucato> night Admiral_Chicago!
<justin_> And one last thing - how do I get a module to load auto at boot time every time without having to always modprobe it and restart X -- to use sound, it did it auto in Ubuntu... under Gnome but for some reason under Kubuntu I need to load it manually every time I log in.
<Admiral_Chicago> nigth Jucato
<Jucato> jordo23: sudo apt-get remove <package> doesn't work? how were you trying to install it?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, /etc/modules
<matthew_> Jucato, thank you.
<Sharn> Hey, anyone know the best guide for XGL and Compiz for an integrated ATI card?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: huh?
<Jucato> oh....
<Jucato> justin_: <Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, /etc/modules
<justin_> Admiral_Chicago, It is in /etc/modules...
<Admiral_Chicago> err that was for justin_
<Jucato> I figured :)
<darkkish_> does anyone use mIRC
<Sharn> Uhm, I am.
<lupine_85> darkkish_: used to. now konversation is my friend
<RoboMoore> who's up for some dual screen help? alright, here's my problem, I have a nvidia graphics card (geforce 4 mx 440 agp 8x) and I'm using the 2 ports on it, anyone up for the challenge?
<vursitis> <("<)  ^( " )^ (>")>  \/( " )\/  ^( " )>   <( " )^ ^( " )\/
<vursitis> hello
<vursitis> oh woops, sorry
<Conor> hello
<darkkish_> well mIRC has scripting that i iknow how to edo
<darkkish_> and i really like it
<darkkish_> but it doesm't work quite rigth in wine
<justin_> Oh... nevermind
<Jucato> Konversation has scripting too
<justin_> I put the file all in caps
* justin_ feels stupid
<justin_> :D
<Conor> can someone here tell me what to do to get my tvtuner working?
<darkkish_> when you press enter to get a line break, the scripting window closes
<Jucato> darkkish_: try asking in #winehq
<superb0wl> RoboMoore https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia i think thats the answer it's not too hard to do
<lupine_85> darkkish_: copy  + paste ?
<darkkish_> lupine_85: i don't really want to
<RoboMoore> superb0wl: I do
<Sharn> Hey, anyone know the best guide for XGL and Compiz for an integrated ATI card?
<RoboMoore> cause it's not working
<lupine_85> darkkish_: then hack wine
<lupine_85> Sharn: wiki.beryl-project.org
<lupine_85> oh, *compiz*...
<lupine_85> no idea, sorry
<Conor> !tvtuners
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtuners - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sharn> Well, if beryl is easy enough to set up, that's fine.
<lupine_85> Sharn: quite easy
<Sharn> Are the instructions for Ubuntu going to work with Kubuntu also?
<lupine_85> less easy for fglrx drivers
<lupine_85> yep
<Sharn> Mmk.
<darkkish_> !mirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> jordo23: what were you trying to install and how were you trying to install it?
<jordo23> I think I was trying to install kdepim....don't care about that anymore though...I just want my apt system back to normal...
<jordo23> Jucato: I think I was trying to install kdepim....don't care about that anymore though...I just want my apt system back to normal...
<Jucato> you were trying to install it through apt-get?
<Jucato> have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<Conor> Jucato: (or anyone) can you get me started on setting up my tvtuner for linux?
<Sharn> Heh. Now I need to get it installed.
<Jucato> Conor: sorry, not familiar with tvtunders.
<Conor> hmmm...
<Conor> do you know anyone that might help, or where i'd go for help?
<Sharn> You tried Google, right?
<intelikey> Conor help with ?
<Conor> tvtuners
<Sharn> Just want to ask that, because people often overlook it. :P
<intelikey> mmm
<Conor> I just have difficulty wading trough the documentation
<jordo23> Jucato: KDEPIM shows as broken in Adept's Updater too...
<Conor> theres this page that apparently gives me instructions to load up mythtv, but it wants to know If I want a frontend or backend and Its really confusing
<Jucato> jordo23: have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<jordo23> Jucato: Seems back to normal now....thanks a lot!!
<Jucato> ok... time to snooze.
<nate_> I've most likely overlooked it but where can I assign multiple static IPs and DNS?
<superb0wl> nate_ i think kdecontrolpanel can do it or /etc/network/interfaces
<nate_> Thanks, i'll check it out.
<Conor> hey, i just went to shutdown my computer, And I got a black screen.
<Conor> I cant figure out if its doing anything
<intelikey> Conor ctrl+alt+f8 && ctrl+alt+f1     see anything ?
<Conor> um... I crashed it
<Conor> intelikey: can you help me with this tvtuner?
<intelikey> well ffr   that sometimes gets you to a place where you can see what it's doing.     also of note     SysRQ+alt+U  to emergency umount if needed.
<intelikey> tvtuner   no   sorry.
<Conor> what button is SysRQ?
<intelikey> generally the same as print-screen
<superb0wl> SysRQ that awesome button on the top half of print screen
<Conor> okay.  does printscreen still work?
<intelikey> yes
<Conor> cool
<Conor> alright, so what would I want to google to get info about my tv tuner?
* intelikey has never learned to use google....
<intelikey> when i google i get from 2million to 40thousand hits that after looking at the first 200 and finding nothing apropos i forget what i was looking for and loose interst altogather....
<intelikey> bottom line google doesn't work for me.
<Spartacus> What... I just joined, but are my ears deceiving me?! Google not working?
<Conor> well, everyone's answer when I ask these questions is: "Google it"
<Conor> And Im like, "Google what?"
<Sharn> PMG
<Sharn> Google is teh perfectness. ^__^
<intelikey> Conor yeah.  that actually works for some people.
<kkathman> well many answers can be found in the wiki, or by Googling strategically
<Conor> anybody here know how to configure a tvtuner?
<Sharn> Mmk, so. "tv tuner setup ubuntu"
<kkathman> actually between the wiki, the forums and Google you might be surprised :)
<Conor> or can tell me where to look for help
<kkathman> Conor:  did you TRY the wiki?
<intelikey> Conor Sharn just said google for  "tv tuner setup ubuntu"
<Conor> wheres the wiki?
<intelikey> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<intelikey> wiki wiki who got the wiki
<kkathman> what kind of card is it Conor :)
<Sharn> Zero results. =O
<Conor> hauppauge usb2
<Conor> wintv usb2
<kkathman> Try the Hauppage web site
<kkathman> there is lots of info there
<Sharn> Hm. Yeah. That and search the ubuntu forums too.
<Sharn> If you don't find it.
<Sharn> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<kkathman> or Type   WinTV Hauppage Linux in Google and you'll see lots of links
<kkathman> including the link to the Hauppage Site
<kkathman> for :Linux Installation
<kkathman> So in this case, Google WAS the answer :)
<intelikey> kkathman yes that was my point eariler.... lots of links is usually very little help...
<kkathman> well, usually for a card, I try the wiki first, then I try a search of forums, then the web site of the card maker
<kkathman> typically that will suffice on most issues
<BrianSteffens> somebody got wintv hauppage to work on kubuntu?
<kkathman> that hauppage page sent me to :  http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<kkathman> a full page of How Tos
<intelikey> someone is trying too BrianSteffens
<BrianSteffens> oh :D
<kkathman> see page above
<kkathman> here's another page:  http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/hauppauge-wintv-usb2/
<kkathman> type WinTV Hauppage Ubuntu in Google.....AMAZING!
<intelikey> kkathman and which one of the 124463 pages actually helps ?
<kkathman> http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/hauppauge-wintv-usb2/
<kkathman> come on guyz :)
<kkathman> it took me maybe 5 minutes to find the install?
<kkathman> things arent always easy tho..I'll admite
<kkathman> but there are ample things to peek at on this one :)
<intelikey> "ample things to peek at"   :)
<kkathman> sometimes, it takes a little longer than other things...welcome to the world of linux :)
<kkathman> thats the fun :)
<intelikey> "Q; what do linux users do?     A; they install software."      oh the joy....
<matthew_> intelikey, very nice
<Sharn> Hah.
<Sharn> There's just something that makes you want to make it work thoguh. :)
<intelikey> but actually that's not quite accurate.    some install software.  some configure things.
<intelikey> me.  i guess i'm a tweek artest...
<matthew_> intelikey, yep...me too
* intelikey goes to install things.....
<intelikey> i still haven't made up my mind if i want to re-arrange my disks....   kinda like moving the furnature,  i never did understand womens need to change the room....
<matthew_> intelikey, seriously! I mean, if it's working, why bother?
<intelikey> matthew_ to which ?   hehhe yeah.
<matthew_> the woman part, of course.
<intelikey> applies to both.
<matthew_> intelikey, what are you thinking of doing to your disks?
<intelikey> well i have ubuntu installed on three disks...   i was kinda thinking of clearing one and putting windows 95 back on it so the kids could play this stupid game they have.
<justin_> How do you enable multiverse/universe in Kubuntu
<matthew_> intelikey, I take it that you can't just wine the game?
<matthew_> justin_, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> justin_ same way you do in ubuntu.    you add " universe multiverse "   to the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<matthew_> justin_, you can add the words universe and multiverse to the lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> matthew_ no. tried that already.
<matthew_> intelikey, bummer
<matthew_> intelikey, like, majorly
<Conor> hey! matthew_!
<Conor> wanna help me configure my tvtuner?
<matthew_> Conor, hey, ummmm, sure...I guess
<matthew_> Conor, what's the problem? (I don't know much!)
<justin_> matthew_, So now "software" properties as exist in Gnome then?
<Conor> um... so what do I do?
<intelikey> also if i do i'm kinda thinking of clearing two disks...  one is just a backup copy of the other  and i have burned cd's so i don't need a backup of the backup of the backup,  do i?
<justin_> Cause I did fix sources.list - but still no "SUN JAVA" when I search.. and I did update/refresh my list.
<matthew_> justin_, not sure what you mean...just add "universe multiverse" to the end of all the lines...
<matthew_> Conor, make/model of video card/tuner...etc...please
<Conor> hauppauge WinTV USB2
<matthew_> Conor, hmmm, lemme do some research...h/o
<Conor> thanks
<intelikey> justin_  grep -v '#' | sed 's/main.*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' | sort -u > example-sources.list
<intelikey> and look at example-sources.list
<matthew_> Conor, have you seen this yet?         http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3492.html
<Sharn_Live> Woooo.
<matthew_> Conor, he's using hoary...but it should apply
<Conor> hoary?
<Sharn_Live> I think KDE has snagged me.
<justin_> KDEINIT could not launch kate?
<intelikey> justin_ copy and paste this in a terminal and then look at example-sources.list  >>>>     grep -v '#' /etc/apt/sources.list | sed 's/main.*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' | sort -u > example-sources.list
<justin_> ..
<matthew_> Conor, it was a release a couple years ago...stood for "Hoary Hedgehog"...I think it was 5.10
<justin_> intelikey, Thanks man - but I believe im back off to Gnome.. KDE has been too much trouble this week mem leaks from gam_server to kdeinit saying it cant load this or that.. for no reason at all
<Sharn_Live> Mmmm. 5.10 was released about exactly a year ago.
<justin_> thanks for the help though
<matthew_> Sharn_Live, darn...foiled again...
<matthew_> lol
<seven11> anyone know how i start a second x when i change to tty3 and i log on do startx -- :3 it will start a new x session but crashes befor i get to the desktop
<Sharn_Live> :)
<intelikey> justin_  ok....  hehhe  but it's the same thing.
<Sharn_Live> Don't we just love VMWare. ^_^
<intelikey> seven11 crashes ?   any error messages ?
<matthew_> Conor, ooh, found another one...this is more recent...here you go.....               http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/hauppauge-wintv-usb2/
<matthew_> Conor, much much simpler, as well...
<Conor> okay i got an error
<seven11> intelikey: can not open dev wacom
<matthew_> Conor, what error?
<matthew_> Conor, if it's big...use pastebin
<matthew_> please
<intelikey> seven11 all ubuntu default xorg.conf files have wacom setup   if you don't have a wacom device you can comment out the "three" wacom device entries  and that error will cease.
<Conor> pastebin.com/843036
<matthew_> Conor, h/o
<matthew_> Conor, did you use sudo?
<Conor> no
<intelikey> seven11 try a desktop and/or app in place of startx
<CMeKillMyRouter> sudo make me a sandwich
<matthew_> Conor, try that...
<Conor> that didnt fix it
<matthew_> Conor, ok, I'm out of ideas...are you sure that your video card can do all that? (YUY2 images, etc...)
<matthew_> Conor, oh, right...ati x1400 mobility...
<Conor> How should I know?  Its a pretty recent card, and I got the fg whatever drivers
<matthew_> Conor, have you tried installing the ati binaries?
<Conor> fglx?
<Conor> yea
<intelikey> seven11 x is already running you don't need more instances of x running you just need to connect to it.    i.e.   konsole --display :3        (one or two dashes, xapps often break posix there.)
<matthew_> Conor, ok...hmm...I'm out of ideas...sorry.
<matthew_> Conor, lol, too bad genii isn't here...
<kraut> moin
<Conor> I installed mythTV
<matthew_> Conor, did that work?
<Conor> but it kept asking about my password to MySQL or something
<Conor> I was confused out of my mind
<matthew_> Conor, and you have no idea...hmmm...lemme look around some more...
<Conor> thanks
<intelikey> seven11 but you do know that the second gui would naturally be :1  don't you ?
<matthew_> Conor,              http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MySql
<seven11> intelikey: but it should work on 2 as well?
<Conor> matthew_: it says it "cant connect to local MySQL server..."
<intelikey> seven11 i've never tried skipping numbers...  you can test it.
<Conor> sudo didnt fix it
<seven11> ok thanks for your help
<matthew_> Conor, ok, lemme look again, lol
<intelikey> seven11 in time past i have edited startkde to accept display agrs   if you know bash it's simple.
<Conor> btw, this is a really nice operating system
<matthew_> Conor, what? mythtv?
<intelikey> then you can     startkde --display :2     but withut editing the script doesn't readin the args.
<intelikey> Conor yeah linux is top notch   imo
<BrianSteffens> does everyone's windows resize and move kind of shakily?
<JediSpam> erm
<JediSpam> shakily? lol
<intelikey> BrianSteffens no.
<BrianSteffens> hm =/
<JediSpam> it sounds like your monitor frequency is too high or something lol
<Conor> matthew_: did you ask me a question?
<BrianSteffens> i've tried both the fglrx and the most current ati drivers
<JediSpam> the refresh rate
<BrianSteffens> looks the same both times
<matthew_> Conor, yeah...did you say that you like the layout of MythTV?
<Conor> no, I like kubuntu, and linux in general
<matthew_> Conor, ah...ok...I'm still looking around...
<JediSpam> kubuntu is nice
<JediSpam> how is myth tv? i don't know what to do for my htpc... should i get the knoppix that has myth tv built in
<BrianSteffens> JediSpam: where can i find the refresh rate settings?
<intelikey> BrianSteffens just the vesa module  is smooth  so it's prbably something about the ati and the modules...
<JediSpam> refresh rate should be in "screen resolution" i think
<JediSpam> you might have to edit your xorg.conf
<JediSpam> not sure
<BrianSteffens> and yea i love ubuntu/kde
<BrianSteffens> intelikey is the vesa module what it uses by default before installing any drivers?
<matthew_> Conor, does the rest of the error message say "...through socket so and so"?
<matthew_> Conor,          http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=74387
<intelikey> BrianSteffens can be.   or there may be some generic ati module   i don't know.    it can also use kernel frame buffering   but i don't like to try to run x in that.
<BrianSteffens> JediSpam where is xorg.conf located?
<BrianSteffens> intelikey well it worked HORRIBLY when i first installed kde. adding fglrx or the current ati drivers helped a lot but it still doesn't run smooth like macos or windows
<Conor> matthew_: yeah
<intelikey> BrianSteffens vesa is what the liveCD uses to get started   but live CD's are notorious for slow choppy lagging problems  so that not a good test.
<spitwise> BrianSteffens: /etc/X11
<matthew_> Conor,          http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=74387
<spitwise> you need root permissions
<spitwise> er
<spitwise> privs
<spitwise> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> BrianSteffens there may be some tweeks mentioned on the wikis   again i don't know much about   ati    only that i don't want one.
<BrianSteffens> what is OpenGLOverlay?
<Conor> okay.  How do I set up mysql?
<intelikey> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<matthew_> Conor, ummm, sudo apt-get install mysql?
<matthew_> intelikey, what do you think?
<intelikey> see the link ^
<Conor> that returned an error.
<BrianSteffens> worked for me with konqueror
<matthew_> Conor,         https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<spitwise> Conor: i'd do some reading, it's a bit tricky if you're new to it ... to get it all set up and whatnot
<Conor> oh boy
<matthew_> Conor, lol, no one said it was easy!
<Conor> mmm...
<intelikey> if it was easy there would be a script in the package and you wouldn't have to set anything up...
<matthew_> Conor, good luck with that...I've never ever touched MySQL
<Conor> oh
<Conor> is there something wrong with it, or jusst never encountered it?
<matthew_> Conor, nothing wrong with it...just never played with it...no need
<spitwise> Conor: mysql + apache as a front end are really nice
<spitwise> powerful but takes some effort
<BrianSteffens> i'd imagine mysql has to run on an enormous variety of platforms, with an insane number of options for everything
<spitwise> also look up phpmyadmin
<spitwise> it makes life easier
<BrianSteffens> so i'd think it'd be quite a bit more involved to install it than say a text editor
<BrianSteffens> lol
<spitwise> installing is fine .. making it work is a different story since it'lll only do what you tell it ot ;)
<spitwise> to even
<spitwise> i've only used it for a small database project
<spitwise> even then i think it was a bit overkill ;)
<spitwise> but well worth the endeavor
<nvman90> Anyone try installing kubuntu with a nvidia 8800GTX?
<touch> Can someone help me compile this driver from source for Kubuntu Edgy? http://www.softcoded.net/eduard/elousb.html
<lupine_85> nvman90: it'll work fine
<lupine_85> although you might need to install the beta drivers to get support for your card
<lupine_85> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<lupine_85> actually, you'll need the 9742 drivers (s/stable/unstable in the above line)
<nvman90> I installed the 9746 drivers that came out today
<touch> I'm afraid my lack of knowledge of C prevents me from understanding the output of my MAKE.
<nvman90> straight from nvidias site...not from a repos
<BrianSteffens> touch: what's the output say?
<nvman90> which seems to have been a bad idea
<lupine_85> touch: no need to install them from source really
<lupine_85> nvman90: 9746? Bad experience?
<nvman90> becuase now when I try to start X I get this message "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9746."
<touch> No... this one there is lupine_85. It's specially compiled to be "hacked" For this purpose. Hold up a sec BrianSteffens, I'll pastebin it
<touch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lupine_85> nvman90: it's got the nvidia legacy .ko installed
<lupine_85> sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia might fix it for you.. otherwise, support for your card has been removed in 9746
<spitwise> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spitwise> *gasp*
<lupine_85> the poor bot hasn't been linked up to man just yet :p
* intelikey uses nv  and doesn't have to lie on the EULA
<spitwise> heheh
<nvman90> alright i'll try that
* lupine_85 enjoys lying on the EULA
<touch> Here's the output of my make http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38332/
* touch made it a habit of lying on M$'s EULAs
<nvman90> although support was definitly not removed because the driver says that it adds support for my card
<lupine_85> but yeah, as soon as nouveau get to a usable state, I'm dumping the nvidia one
<intelikey> says a lot about a person imo.
<Conor> when is genii gonna be back?
<lupine_85> 13. /usr/include/unistd.h:418: error: conflicting types for 'xf86usleep' <-- what it says.
<matthew_> Conor, whenever he wants to, lol
<lupine_85> X11R7 ?
<touch> Yeah.. but what does that mean?
<lupine_85> I was under the impression this was X11R6 ..
<Conor> yeah, you guys are too helpful
<touch> Ahh.. so it's possibly a typo from the creator?
<BrianSteffens> touch: bad code
<BrianSteffens> lol
<nvman90> Lupine: Thanks I think those 2 commands fixed it :
<lupine_85> either it's designed for a different version of the X11 protocol (though I didn't know X11R7 was out) or the coder is a numpty
<intelikey> i'm looking forward to X12
<lupine_85> nvman90: cool
<lupine_85> intelikey: not Y windows? :p
<touch> GAH....
* touch sobs at the drivers death
* spitwise just sobs
<touch> That would successfully kill my last hope of getting this touchscreen working on edgy..
* intelikey calls all of you sobs and moves on
<BrianSteffens> how can i install a .deb package i downloaded?
* lupine_85 hands out the paper towels
<lupine_85> BrianSteffens: dpkg -i
<BrianSteffens> ty
<lupine_85> if you're sure you want to install it
<matthew_> intelikey, what are you smoking?!?!?
<intelikey> matthew_ micro-chips   i guess
<matthew_> intelikey, hmm...what's up?
<matthew_> intelikey, you ok?
<intelikey> sure
<matthew_> intelikey, ok, just checkin'
* touch is now faced with the choice of heading back to Winblows for the touchscreen
<spitwise> well my excuse is that i saw santa being mugged in the opeiong scene of strange days on tv and its keeping me up
<matthew_> spitwise, nuh huh, santa can't ever get mugged
<spitwise> well i done seen it on the boob tube.
<spitwise> so it must be forreal.
<intelikey> lol
<spitwise> and are there any other mac users in the room?
<touch> One last hope.. On this guy's site, he's got a regular driver already compiled that's to be copied to the  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input directory, but it's for Dapper. If I copied it there, should I be able to modprobe it and use it like normal?
<intelikey> room != channel
<spitwise> kubuntu+ppc=no you tube
<lupine_85> touch: probably not - it's a different version of x.org
<nvman90> ughh so it still messes up when I restart untill I type "rmmod nvidia" then "startx" works, but I have to do that everytime I restart
<touch> So I'd have to downgrade to Dapper to even get it going lupine_85?
<lupine_85> nvman90: did you install using the official installer...?
<lupine_85> touch: you could contact the author and ask about getting an edgy build
<spitwise> intelikey: *ahem* in the Channel.
<lupine_85> aside from that, pretty much, yeah
<nvman90> lupine: installed from the script on nvidias site
<nvman90> lupine: driver just came out today, that supports my card
<lupine_85> nvman90: thought so. You're conflicting with the packages in the repo
<touch> Well.. in that case.. I think I'll go ahead and email him and downgrade for the time being. Thanks for the help
<lupine_85> so either uninstall linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx or give me 1/2 hour and i'll get you working 9746 packages :p
<lupine_85> (9742 already exist)
<spitwise> having serious video issues with ppc + *nix.
<nvman90> lupine: LOL no i don't need you to waste time getting a package up. I'll figure something out, thanks for the help
<lupine_85> nvman90: I've got to update anyway :p
<lupine_85> see http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/
<intelikey> spitwise if no one comes to your aid here you can ask in #ubuntu    xorg is xorg  not desktop specific.
<spitwise> mm..
<intelikey> not that anyone will actually help in there either....
<spitwise> tricky .. and mostly due to lack of a macromedia plugin
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spitwise> so i need like #ubuntuppcXmacromedia.
<lupine_85> woo, 9746 is stable
* lupine_85 is a happy bunny
<spitwise> or #swf4peepswifwhiteyuppoeboxes
<bluebunny> I'm a blue bunny.
* spitwise blinks
<spitwise> but htanks intelikey
<spitwise> one day i'll ask and there'll be a ppc dork here :D
<intelikey> uep
<intelikey> yep
<touch> Is there any quick way to downgrade from Edgy to Dapper without the CD?
<lupine_85> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<nvman90> lupine: does that mean you're already getting a package for it?
<lupine_85> what he said
<spitwise> ya i wouldnt go there
<lupine_85> nvman90: pretty much, yes
<lupine_85> downloading the source now
<lupine_85> 90MB :s
<lupine_85> then all the fun of uploading it...
<nvman90> ouch thats a lot of code
<nvman90> Where are you uploading it?
<intelikey> touch skipping versions in an upgrade is equally not supported,,, but i have done it.      best advice i can give you is uninstall everything that doesn't require "Yes, do as I say."  to remove it and then start the process.
<lupine_85> it'll be the nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk edgy stable repository
<nvman90> Awesome! Let me know when its up :)
<lupine_85> ok :)
<lupine_85> i386 or amd64 ?
<nvman90> i386
<lupine_85> I'll do that first then
<nvman90> alright cool :)
* MistaED waits for the amd64 package :)
<max_> how do i install a .bin
<matthew_> max_, you just move it to the appropriate directory
<max_> what?
<stdin> you usually run a .bin file
<matthew_> stdin, oh...I must be thinking of something else...
<matthew_> stdin, oh yeah, the *.so files...like for flash.
<stdin> :p
<stdin> yeah
<max_> ive been trying to install java for an hour
<max_> and cant figure out how
<intelikey> touch i can script the removal process if you like. pretty simple but takes a while#   "dpkg -l | grep ^ii | cut -d' ' -f3 | sort > list ;for Q in $(<list) ;do apt-get remove --purge -f -y $Q ;done  "
<stdin> max_: why not install it from the repos?
<stdout> MUAHAHA
<max_> its in the repos?
<max_> !java
<BrianSteffens> ok i'm done
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<stdin> it's in universe
<stdin> or multiverse rather
<stdin> like the bot says :p
<max_> well
<max_> that fixes that
<BrianSteffens> has anyone else had a problem with ktorrent getting <1 kb/s down on all torrents except one at a time that gets 50-150?
<max_> 80mb?! java is that big?
<intelikey> java   heh
<max_> intelikey: why "heh"
<matthew_> BrianSteffens, I had so many problems with ktorrent that I just switched to Azerues...
* intelikey don't do java or windows
<spitwise> <1k???
<stdin> intelikey: how come? (to the java part, not the win part)
<BrianSteffens> matthew_ does azerues come with scheduling?
<intelikey> stdin just don't have any use for it.
<matthew_> BrianSteffens, I don't know...let me check
<lupine_85> building...
<spitwise> java is rather unneccessssssary\
<lupine_85> bah, and it kills my desktop :(
* lupine_85 needs - really needs - some AM23 goodness
<kkathman> well its necessary for some things
<lupine_85> erm, AM2
<kkathman> like applications that need it
<lupine_85> kkathman: there's a saying. If it's worth doing in java, it's worth doing properly :p
<BrianSteffens> java is a cool idea i just hate it
<kkathman> lol
<stdin> like azerues
<intelikey> see i don't even know what AM2 is  and probably don't want to know.
<kkathman> well I dont argue with that.. but some applications that people use are written in java I guess
<lupine_85> AMD processor :p
<kkathman> I personally despise java
<lupine_85> at least, I /think/ it's AM2
<matthew_> BrianSteffens, I don't see anything...but you can cap your up/down speeds, and how many downloads can be active at once...
<lupine_85> (like core duo but better, cos it's AMD :p )
<stdin> java is good for platform/OS independent software
<BrianSteffens> matthew_ k thanks
<lupine_85> stdin: so is C source :p -- if it's done properly
<intelikey> k9 ?
<spitwise> not my platform!
<intelikey> oh AM^2
<lupine_85> intelikey: nah, just dual core
<matthew_> BrianSteffens, np
<lupine_85> or maybe some quad opterons..
<stdin> lupine_85: in C you can still call on OS dependant APIs, java is a bit different, but C is better :p
<BrianSteffens> C wins all
<BrianSteffens> :D
<matthew_> C ftw
* intelikey pets his p1 and goes back to writing code for you AM square
<spitwise> lol
<BrianSteffens> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lupine_85> bah, looks like I'm going to need a reboot to compile the i386 stuff...
<spitwise> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<intelikey> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<spitwise> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85>  /snore
<spitwise> heh
<intelikey> apitwise mount -o remount,dreamonly /dev/brain /media/pillow
<spitwise> aww
<touch> !touchscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<touch> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so. - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<touch> Hmm.. there goes the I don't know anything about nothing line
<intelikey> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew_> !God
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about God - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<touch> !the world
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (edgy), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<touch> O.o
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> it only parsed the
<intelikey> i wonder if it always drops world
<intelikey> !cdw world
<ubotu> cdw: Tool for burning CD's - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-6 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 180 kB
<intelikey> yep
<touch> !theworld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theworld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<touch> AHA!
<intelikey> wish it ignored i
<matthew_> !the_world
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the_world - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !'the world at large'
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (edgy), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<lupine_85> harsh
<touch> !duckbilled platypus
<lupine_85> be nice to the poor bot
<touch> I just got a PM From the Bot! O.o
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<intelikey> ok
<touch> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lupine_85> hehe
<touch> I think I'll leave him be before he sicks Mr. Roboto on me
* touch ducks behind the wall to avoid Killroy
<BrianSteffens> i just installed compiz, how do i use it ;P
<intelikey> terminator ?
<intelikey> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<intelikey> the    Help in #ubuntu-xgl    seems apropos
<lupine_85> amd64 9746 uploading....
<nvman90> Did you already get i386 up?
<lupine_85> no, sorry. I have to reboot to build that
<lupine_85> and I hate rebooting :p
<nvman90> Oh
<nvman90> :(
<nvman90> that sucks
<lupine_85> so I thought I'd do amd64 first
<nvman90> lol alright
<lupine_85> I'll do i386 straight after
<nvman90> Just make me stay up longer ;)
<nvman90> nah i'm just kidding go at your own pace
<lupine_85> hey, I've not been to sleep yet :p
<lupine_85> [08:54]  <lupine_85> hey, I've not been to sleep yet :p
<nvman90> LOL
<nvman90> LOL wow
<intelikey> nvman90 you could just check tomarrow....
<nvman90> Ya...I could...
* lupine_85 needs more upload :(
<lupine_85> only 832kbps
<matthew_> lupine_85, aw, quit whining...
<lupine_85> :p
<intelikey> yuch   the three examples in man tar all have -vv in them.....
<matthew_> lupine_85, only got about 128 Kbs or so...
<lupine_85> I can get 2.4Mbps soon
<matthew_> lupine_85, are you hosting a site or something?
<lupine_85> that's at home
<lupine_85> I've got one server in london @ 5mbps; the other @100mbps
<matthew_> lupine_85, nice
<lupine_85> very :D
<jordo23> Anyone here run a 64 bit platform?
* lupine_85 <-----
<jordo23> Lupine_85 You run Kubuntu 64 bit edition?
<lupine_85> yes
<jordo23> lupine_85:  Did you ever get flash working for konqueror?
<lupine_85> no
<lupine_85> a 32bit chroot should do the trick though
<jordo23> I tried it but couldn't get it to work...
<jordo23> lupine_85: Can you walk me through it?
<lupine_85> I've not done it
<jordo23> how would i do that then?
<intelikey> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<reldruh> hello
<lupine_85> repo updated for amd64.... I'm moving to i386 now...
<reldruh> As I was playing with ndiswrapper kubuntu stopped recognizing my wireless card, even though kubuntu says the driver and device are present. Can anybody help me get it working?
<jordo23> Will Adobe ever release a 64 bit flash port?
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<johey> When using Ktorrent, all the time my downloads and uploads stops because there are too many open files. How can I increase the limit?
<johey> When using Ktorrent, all the time my downloads and uploads stops because there are too many open files. How can I increase the limit?
<jordo23> You increase the settings in config options.
<stdin> jordo23: apparently you don't need a chroot to get flash in firefox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<johey> Sorry.
<jordo23> stdin: I use Konqueror though....doesn't work for Konq
<jordo23> stdin: Already read that article :)
<intelikey> johey man ulimit      it may be restricting you.
* stdin sticks with 32bit for now
* jordo23 wishes he did a 32 bit version and is stuck now..
<johey> jordo23: It is not about maximum downloads or so, but more on a lower level. I think it exceeds the OS limits of maximum number of open files.
<johey> intelikey: Aha oki, thanks! I'll take a look at that.
<intelikey> johey ulimit
<touch> Is there any command I can use to at least see if Linux SEES my USB connection on my Touchscreen?
<jordo23> touch: you have a touch screen?
<touch> Yeah.. nonworking I'm afraid
<touch> At least under Kubuntu Edgy
<intelikey> johey pam can also squeeze things    but i don't think default ubuntu is configured that way.    still having a look in /etc/security/access.conf   wont hurt
<max_> can somoene tell me what the deal is with "Super Cow Powers"
<stdin> makes things moooove faster
<intelikey> touch lsusb
<touch> It's an apt thing max_
<stdin> :p
<max_> i know that
<BrianSteffens> does xgl help make windows resize and stuff smoother?
<max_> but whats it mean
<touch> Well.. it sees it. :) But it can't identify it like it can my Microsoft Mouse
<johey> intelikey: Ah oki. One more thing. My downloads and uploads goes to and from an NFS mount. Can it be the file system or the settings of the remote computer?
<touch> Best I get is Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1391:1000
<intelikey> johey if it's on the other end you will find more connection refused type errors
<intelikey> or timed out
<johey> intelikey: man ulimit is section 3, the linux programmer manual. Is that the one you mean?
<stdin> max_:  apparently it just an easter egg
<intelikey> johey yeah
<exs> how do I update ktorrent under the live cd? (kubuntu 6.06LTS)
<touch> Hmm.. using Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1391:1000, if I were trying to tell xorg.conf where the device was.. would it be /dev/event6?
<Kouya> hi
<intelikey> johey ulimit is also a bash built-in   you can  help ulimit | less     for that side of the info.
<Kouya> I can't get the sun Java plugin to work :/
<Kouya> it is installed, selected at update-alternatives and still konqueror doesn't find the plugin
<lupine_85> yhelothere :p
<lupine_85> i386 build proceeding...
<nvman90> Hey you restarted that must mean your working on i386
<nvman90> awesome
<stdin> Kouya: did you install 'sun-java5-plugins' too?
<Kouya> stdin: yes
<lupine_85> you should consider yourself honoured that I rebooted for you :p
<rohan> my acer travel mate 3260 has an intel GMA 950 card. however, ubuntu gives max resolution of 1924x768 only. how do i increase it ?
<nvman90> Oh I do :)
<lupine_85> :p
<johey> intelikey: This might be it. It seems like I have maximum 1024 file descriptors. If Ktorrent use one descriptor per segment, it may be exceeded. Do you know if that is the way it operates?
<lupine_85> rohan: "only"? That's huge
<Kouya> I get "sun-java5-plugin is already the newest version." when I run apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<intelikey> johey idk.   easy test is to rase the bar
<rohan> lupine_85: well, windows goes higher
<johey> intelikey: :) Yes, sorry.
<intelikey> well there went my boot loader.      tty24 [root@~]  badblocks -w /dev/hda
<intelikey> next i guess i'll trash hdc
<johey> intelikey: One problem though... bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operationen inte tillten (that means operation not allowed), and as sudo it says sudo: ulimit: command not found
<Kouya> rohan: maybe that's a configuration limit
<Kouya> but it is possible that you're able to select a resolution on the 'official' configuration file
<intelikey> johey you'll have to edit /etc/profile  i think.    set it from there  then it's imutable for the user
<stdin> johey: try sudo -s to get a root shell first
<johey> intelikey: Oh okay, so this limit is per user and not per process? Or is it globally system wide?
<Kouya> stdin: java plugin is installed but still undetected by konqueror
<intelikey> stdin i don't think that will help on ulimit setting.  it's per-shell limits
<Kouya> it is selected on update-alternatives
<stdin> ah
<rohan> Kouya: well, cant 915resolution help me go higher ?
<intelikey> johey yes per-shell   as in login id
<lostoner> Can someone explain to me how to tell what hardware address my device is plugged into via USB? Like /dev/input/whatever
<Kouya> rohan: it's not very good to mess with xorg.conf to select a resolution because it may make you unable to select a resolution you forgot to list
<intelikey> johey when you login it reads that in and everything under that login is counted as part of the total
<lupine_85> ARGH! fscking jumping sound cards
<BrianSteffens> compiz will neither install nor uninstall. it seems like each thing relies on each other thing
<Kouya> lostoner: if kde automounted it
<rohan> Kouya: ah, ok .. thanks for warning me :)
<Kouya> lostoner: go to a console and type "mount"
<johey> intelikey: Ok. And if I set it in /etc/profile, will it apply to all my processes, even those started from the K menu?
<MistaED> lupine_85: cheers for the amd64 nvidia module! it seems to work nicely
<intelikey> johey yes
<lostoner> Will that work for hardware Kouya? I know it works with drives
<intelikey> but you will have to logout and then login to activate it
<johey> intelikey: Aha, you already replied to that. :) So this is per X session, so now I need to log in and out?
<intelikey> no it's bigger than per-x
<BrianSteffens> anyone know what to do if i have a failed, halfway install of something and neither install nor remove work?
<nvman90> lostoner: lshw should tell you
<Kouya> well, I have to go
<Kouya> I'll come back in the afternoon :P
<Kouya> school time
<intelikey> johey and yes you'll have to log out/in
<johey> Okay. Brb, I hope.
<oem> could someone please tell me how to make kubuntu to get other repositories?
<oem> I'm totally new
<intelikey> !repos | oem
<ubotu> oem: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<lostoner> Well.. that shows everything but the touchscreen
<lostoner> Except whatever the heck  IdealTEK is
<intelikey> lostoner google might reviel what it is
<intelikey> johey ulimit -a    ?
<lupine_85> ok... uploading i386
<lupine_85> expect it to be complete in ~10 minutes
<lostoner> Google shows nothing but an eBay seller LOL
<johey> intelikey: Still 1024.
<Edulix> anyone knows how to download a youtube video with wget or smoething? I've tried to install some script from kde-apps but none of them works now
<nvman90> alright well i've been waiting this long 10min should be nothing
<Edulix> supposedly, with http://www.youtube.com/get_video.php?video_id=aRHk8ol0vTw (for example) you would download the video, but it deosn't work anymore
<Edulix> or maybe I'm mistaken? :P
<Edulix> sorry, there's no #youtube hehe
<johey> intelikey: Maybe 65536 is more than I can set?
<intelikey> hehhe maybe
<intelikey> idk i've never set  -n   only  -u   for easy fork bomb protection
<johey> intelikey: Hm.. But with sudo su, I can set it to 65536, so maybe there is something else...
<exst> how do i install firefox on kubuntu?
<intelikey> it may be pam   look into /etc/security/
<CMeBuyAnotherRou> very easy, exst!
<stdin> exst: open adept and install firefix
<intelikey> !ff | exst
<ubotu> exst: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<luca_b> exst: either you use Adept, or you can drop to a console and use "sudo aptitude install firefox"
<exst> ok thanks
<intelikey> luca_b or even just a terminal
<intelikey> no need to drop to a console for that.
<luca_b> intelikey: Oh, I didn't mean switch to a VT, I meant use konsole or equivalent, sorry
<intelikey> figured that.  but didn't want to confuse things even more.
<johey> intelikey: When I change something in the pam files, how do I make the settings apply? Relogin into X, right?
<intelikey> johey yes
<intelikey> johey not that you would probably have a console open  but if you do you'll have to log out there too.
<johey> intelikey: Oki. But it is not logged to any file?
<intelikey> ?
<johey> intelikey: Never mind. I misunderstood.
<johey> Brb again.
<johey> Hoo-ha. Pam is teh shit. :D
<intelikey> !language | johey
<ubotu> johey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<intelikey> and yeah.
<CMeBuyAnotherRou> haha
<johey> Yeye. Sorry.
<intelikey> is the rest of your nick Router ?
<intelikey> CMeBuyAnotherRou ?
<CMeBuyAnotherRou> yes :P
<luca_b> johey: PAM can be troublesome, yes
<CMeBuyAnotherRou> my router fails
<CMeBuyAnotherRou> all the time
<Jucato> thank goodness for nick tab completion :)
<CMeBuyAnotherRou> or it could be "buy another round" ;)
<intelikey> build one out an old pc   linux routers quite well i hear.
<luca_b> I and my brother built our own Ubuntu router
<johey> luca_b: Maybe so, but this time I meant that it solved my problem. Or, maybe just stopped causing my problem. :)
<luca_b> ETX MB + converter for 12 V power supplu + Ubuntu server
<luca_b> and a 100 Gb 2.5" HDD, net install, all right
<intelikey> johey at any rate PAM is very powerful    if you play with it be sure to leave your self a back door   :)
<johey> intelikey: You mean like an installation DVD for a quick recover? :p
<intelikey> johey i like to drop to a console login and issue sudo -i then openvt -fc 24    and exit exit.   that will give you a root console on tty24 so you can logout all you want and if for what ever reason you can't log back in you have the root console  to fix it in.
<Simian__> i can't remember what the command is to remove a directory that is full of files
<lupine_85> nvman90: if you haven't yet, you should be able to upgrade now
<intelikey> johey btw  right-alt+f12   is quick access to tty24  from console #
<Jucato> Simian__: rm -rf directory
<nvman90> lupine: alright thanks!
<Simian__> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> Simian__: just never do "sudo rm -rf /". never
<lupine_85> heh
<Simian__> Jucato: lol ok
<lupine_85> I can think of one situation where it  might be useful
<lupine_85> a bit like crossing the beams, really
<johey> intelikey: Cool. Thanks for telling me that after I have been playing with the settings. :)
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> i did tell you to look into PAM  i didn't tell you you were ready to start editing   lol
<johey> intelikey: Good point. Heh.
<intelikey> but hey it worked     right  ?
<Jucato> hm.. has anyone else noticed this: starting a new user (while the current one is still running), the new X session is tied to Ctrl+Alt+F9, not F8?
<johey> Yes, intelikey. Now I have the limit of 65536 file descriptors for my main user. I haven't verified that it was the causing problem for Ktorrent, but I believe it was.
<stdin> Jucato: nope
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> strange...
<stdin> always starts on VT8 if i start a new session
<Jucato> ctrl+alt+f8, right?
<stdin> yeah
<intelikey> johey so you also have a cool backdoor (or root console)   if you ever need to play in low end settings again/some_more      i just thought you might take a note.
<intelikey> and maybe when you tell someone how to do what you've done you'll tell them to make a trap door first.  :)
<intelikey> ok  i'm going back to destroing all data on 5 hard drives.
<seven11> is there a package for a consol browser and if whats the name
<johey> intelikey: Hmm, okay. :D Thanks for the help!
<intelikey> np
<stdin> seven11: a web browser?
<seven11> jo
<seven11> web browser
<intelikey> seven11 w3m lynx links2 elinks      and possably others.
<Jucato> w3m? links?
<stdin> seven11: lynx, links and elinks  are the ones I know of
* Jucato has to learn to use those one of these days....
<seven11> thanks lynx was what i was looking for
<stdin> elinks in screen is quite useful
<intelikey> seven11 if you like lynx   you'll probably like elinks  too.
<lupine_85> seven11: links2 does javascript
<lupine_85> very helpful
<intelikey> elinks does too
<intelikey> and tables
<Jucato> intelikey: what do you use?
<intelikey> elinks
<seven11> ok i will have a look at both of them
<Jucato> ah let me try that....
<Jucato> w3m, lynx,  links2, and elinks...
<Jucato> and I'll pick a favorite :P
<intelikey> and with frame buffering i can graphicly web browse in the console with elinks...   kewl
<stdin> can even use my scroll wheel in elinks :p
<Jucato> ok, you have me curious about elinks :)
<Jucato> seems like w3m is installed by default...
<_ita> hi all .. i want to create some audiocd from mp3 files via k3b.. im told mp3 i unsupported .. can anyone please help me find a software to create .wav from .mp3 ?!
<intelikey> Jucato links2 and elinks are much alike.   both can do graphics or not  and both do java script  but elinks does ssl by defauld and links2 doesn't.      and yes w3m is probably the lightest of them all.
<Jucato> intelikey: dunno what ssl is... is it good?
<lupine_85> https://
<intelikey> secure webpages
<Jucato> aaah
<stdin> _ita: install libk3b2-mp3
<Jucato> kool
<intelikey> Jucato like the ubuntu forums
<Jucato> and the wikis
<_ita> stdin: ok thank you i try right away
<Jucato> links2 is the 2nd version of links, I presume?
<intelikey> Jucato and if you are at all like i am and don't like white background   you'll want to edit /etc/elinks/elinks.conf  line     set document.colors.use_document_colors =    change from 2  to  1
<intelikey> Jucato i recon.
<gnomefreak> Jucato: sort of
<Jucato> kool.
* Jucato is learning something new... and exciting(?)
<gnomefreak> iirc links didnt have -g
<gnomefreak> links2 does
<_ita> stdin: me again, if libk3b... is correct package name i cant find it in my adept/package manager
<Jucato> won't install links... links2 then :)
<intelikey> yes gnomefreak that's the way i remember it
<stdin> _ita: you need the multiverse repo enabled
<intelikey> Jucato try them in the gui  and in the console.    i use elinks in or out of X
<Jucato> !libk3b2-mp3
<seven11> and one more a good irc client for the console
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Jucato> stdin: it's in universe
* stdin was wrong
<intelikey> seven11 i like bitchx
<intelikey> some prefer irssi
<intelikey> there is also xchat-text  but i don't know anybody that likes it.
<Jucato> irssi, because it's installed by default....
<Jucato> I think I'm going to learn elinks and w3m for the moment...
<_ita> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<_ita> wow nice bot, nice ppl here thanks again i think i can do it from here .)
<intelikey> there really isn't a dimes worth of differance in irssi and bx   when you bet past the default configs
<intelikey> s/bet/get/
<intelikey> git
<Jucato> intelikey: except if you need to use what's installed by default really quick
<intelikey> got
<intelikey> gut
<intelikey> Jucato and that.
<intelikey> i gat me past that somehow.
<Jucato> hey kool... elinks has mouse support... but... kinda feels weird that there's mouse support :)
<intelikey> Jucato so does links2
<Jucato> so I see
<intelikey> in or out of the console
<nvman90> still having problems with starting x...
<_ita> i think i have enabled my universe with adept at de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu .. im using breezy maybe thats a problem !?
<Jucato> _ita: the package name might be different in breezy. not really sure
<_ita> ok thanks again
<intelikey> man it takes a while for     tty24 [root@~]  badblocks -w /dev/hdc
<Jucato> ah w3m does have mouse support too...
<Jucato> intelikey: links2's -g only works if X is running right?
<Jucato> not again....
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<Conhe> how-to running cobol program ?
<eMaX_> anyone uses firefox here and can test whether he can browse to the following page: http://www.ch.map24.com/
<eMaX_> My firefox crashes immediately
<sonicGB> eMaX_: my firefox is fine
<Jucato> eMaX_: takes a long time to load... but not crashing
<sonicGB> mah fahfahx ees not taken by ur phisch!
<eMaX_> damn.
<luca_b> eMaX_: often this is due to plugins, is that a Flash page?
<eMaX_> mnott@linux:~$ firefox http://www.ch.map24.com/
<eMaX_> Segmentation fault
<eMaX_> well it contains a java applet
<rpv> hi all
<sonicGB> wot contains a java applet?
<luca_b> eMaX_: Have you installed java from the repositories?
<luca_b> eMaX_: or on your own? (from sun.com I mean)
<sonicGB> OK, I actually tried www.ch.map24.com now... firefox 2.0.0.1 on macosx tiger with latest updates, it works fine
<eMaX_> yes. anyway don't worry will solve that anoter time
<eMaX_> thanks
<luca_b> loading on Kubuntu Edgy 6.10 right now, seems OK
<eMaX_> I've got it on edgy
<eMaX_> and also, konqueror does not allow to search a route on that page, it tells me there are javascript errors
<luca_b> eMaX_: can you open a terminal and paste "dpkg -s sun-java5-plugin | grep Version"
<luca_b> and report the output
<eMaX_> Version: 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1
<luca_b> eMaX_: Hmm. Installed correctly
<luca_b> eMaX_: you may want to retry instlaling the plugin and see if the problem persists (apt-get install --reinstall sun-java5-plugin)
<luca_b> (do that with firefox closed, of course)
<eMaX_> about:plugins also says that:
<eMaX_>     Dateiname: libjavaplugin_oji.so
<eMaX_>     Java(TM) Plug-in 1.5.0_08
<luca_b> eMaX_: Either temporarily unistall the plugin and see if firefox crashes still, or try reinstalling the plugin
<eMaX_> reinstalled, still crashes.
<eMaX_> never mind, IE shows it and it is the only page so far that doesn't work, good enough for me to run up my vmware
<lupine_85> eMaX_: how about konqueror ?
<eMaX_> as I said, gives JS error
<eMaX_> must be their stupid snowflakes
<sdlnxgk> snowflakes where?
<Stalwart> snowflakes on webpages suck more than black holes
<sdlnxgk> Stalwart why is that snowflakes suck???
<lupine_85> xsnow++
<Stalwart> sdlnxgk: snowflakes must be cold and wet, not javascripted and annoying
<sdlnxgk> lol
<sdlnxgk> I agree with that !!
<sdlnxgk> firefox been having issues with java and flash, just seems to freeze up
* Stalwart downloads 260mb of updates for kubuntu x.x
<Stalwart> sdlnxgk: get adblock
<luca_b> sdlnxgk: Means the plugins aren't behaving properly
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> > 800MB last night
<lupine_85> (edgy->feisty)
<Stalwart> i installed feisty hour ago
<luca_b> ah, was about to ask that
<sdlnxgk> luca_b I think it means that the plug-ins are higher then what I have installed
<Stalwart> ok, need to go
<Stalwart> bb
<luca_b> sdlnxgk: I try to avoid sites that use Flash, not because of the plugins but because I hate the technology
<luca_b> sdlnxgk: and did you try with konqueror?
<sdlnxgk> ya I try to avoid them too but sometimes I need to get info from there page and just freezes and I have to stop the process:(
<luca_b> FF's architecture has some problems, I don't think that plugins activate in a separate thread
<sdlnxgk> ya same thing
<Stalwart> konq and opera are better
<luca_b> sdlnxgk: then it's definitely a plugin issue
<Stalwart> konq4 will have webkit engine!!! \o/
<einstein_> gksudo gedit /etc/fsta  <--- and im getting gksudo command not found error :(
<luca_b> Stalwart: agreed, IMO FF is mostly a Win32 application, at least for some design philosophies
<Stalwart> einstein_: use kdesu
<einstein_> yy...
<luca_b> Stalwart: WebKit is not scheduled to be included in KDE 4 AFAIK, but it may be, depends how the Unity project progesses
<sdlnxgk> luca_b  I like FF and it seems to work better on Kubuntu then my windows machine at work..
<Stalwart> luca_b: i'm sure 4.1 will include unity
<Stalwart> ok, must go for real =\
<luca_b> sdlnxgk: I haven't used Windows in a long time, I don't know how FF fares there
<sdlnxgk> the only think I do know is that it pretty much works out of the box in linux and as a win32 application you have to set things up to work..
<sdlnxgk> I wish I could change the OS at work but think the hospital would be a tad bit pissed off at me ;)
<ForgeAus> I'm ba-ack
<ForgeAus> and managed to expand my disk!
<ForgeAus> using system recovery tools cd or something from sourceforge...
<ForgeAus> with some help from gpart...
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<ForgeAus> so now I'm running kubuntu...
<gianlux89cs> who is hacker??
<naelphin> if i have xubuntu installed and want to change to kubuntu, how would i do it?
<soulrider> naelphin: you can just install KDE
<soulrider> or install kubuntu-desktop
<naelphin> will it replace xubuntu?
<soulrider> i think doing\"aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" will be best
<naelphin> or will the clash and crash
<soulrider> i think you cans till log back into XFCE
<soulrider> i mean
<soulrider> the only difference
<soulrider> is the graphic enviroment
<soulrider> KDE or XFCE
<soulrider> theres really no other difference
<naelphin> and if i change back, i just need to unselect the desktop meta?
<naelphin> and it'll go back to xfce?
<soulrider> naelphin: im not sure
<soulrider> but i doubt things will get screwed up
<jerp> naelphin: you can have both if you have the disk space and know how to add the right entries into the login screen
<rpv> naelphin: install kubuntu-desktop and in kdm you can switch between kde and xfce
<naelphin> I got kmag, how do i make it always load in bottom edge mode? when i restart it goes back to an ordinary window
<naelphin> thanks for help also
<jerp> naelphin: right click on the titlebar and use Advance/Special Window Settings  and tinker away
<kokuryuu> moin
<jerp> goot mionin
<thea_> hello
<krzysztof> soemka
<krzysztof> siemka
<D4rkly> how can i install an rmp ?
<krzysztof> no england
<krzysztof> polish
<jerp> meka leka hi meka hiny ho
<[GuS] > hi!
<jerp> morning Gus
<[GuS] > morning jerp :)
<momal> can someone tell me the thing to install grub the cmd... i installed kubuntu on friends pc and it didn't put grub on the sata harddrive so it just auto boots window >_<
<Whopper> hi
<Whopper> how do i change my screen resolution?
<brandon> hello, I need help mounting my sdb1 ext3 drive
<uyusuk> mercury messenger install help
<uyusuk> please
<ForgeAus> back
<ForgeAus> mercury messenger?
<uyusuk> yes
<vrun> Hi all :-)
<vrun> I am sitting in front of a kubuntu edgy ... that has  a  ...Section "Module" load "glx" EndSection... but insists that ...Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"....
<vrun> any ideas anyone ?
<ForgeAus> which is better WMaker Afterstep or what?
<ForgeAus> no idea vrun
<vrun> Thanks ForgeAus
<lupine_85> vrun: any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<vrun> lupine_85: nothing I found serious ... a couple of "could not init font files" and "error opening security policy"
<vrun> You think of anything specific ?
<lupine_85> vrun: I was looking for "cannot load GLX" errors... :s nothing's ever simple
<lupine_85> anything unusual in glxinfo ?
<momal> How do I instal grub if the primary harddrive is sata and is ntfs (/dev/sda) and I want to get grub on there or someway to get /dev/hdc (linux) to boot using grub
<vrun> lots and lots of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."  :-) :-) :-)
<lupine_85> OpenGL renderer string OK? version string?
<vrun> ...see THATS the funny stuff ... NO rendering string at all ;-)
<vrun> obviously glxinfo doesn't give info if there is no GLX <sigh>
<vrun> ...or am I not getting what you just wrote?
<uyusuk> how can  install to mercury mesenger in ubuntu...Can you help me?
<vrun> btw "(WW)" in /var/log/Xorg.0.log" says :
<vrun> (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<vrun>         compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0
<vrun>         ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0
<vrun> (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<vrun> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx
<vrun> (II) UnloadModule: "glx"
<vrun> (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)
<vrun> ... (sorry for the flood) -vrun-
<lupine_85> there we go!
<lupine_85> so the glx module doesn't exist
<vrun> YUP ... but where is it gone to ? :-)
<lupine_85> have you updated your kernel or your video drivers recently?
<lupine_85> there was an issue recently where a non-ABI kernel upgrade clobbered certain nvidia drivers
<lupine_85> try a reinstall
<vrun> (not me) but YES ... the proud owner of this machine has updated recently ...
<lupine_85> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx
<lupine_85> that might do the trick
<vrun> ...this machine is an INTEL 855 (810) on board
<vrun> ;-/
<dust> anyone installed cinelerra on edgy?
<lupine_85> oh... ok :/
<lupine_85> I'm not sure where those drivers would be hidden
<lupine_85> try searching for intel in adept and updating/installing anything likely-looking
<vrun> I thought they are in the 810 module these days ...iow all x,org modules are in the respective drivers (or am I totally out of line) ?
<lupine_85> vrun: could be it, yeah
<lupine_85> try reinstall the relevant xorg-driver- package
<lupine_85> also, see if the glx file is in /usr/lib/xorg anywhere
<vrun> ok ... will do now ... thanks ... brb
<soulrider> does anyone her eprogram in python ?
<pasturo> goodmorning i have a problem with kubuntu 6.06 if  i click add/del program to go this window "another process is using the packaging system database" but i don't see process
<Stalwart> pasturo: are you sure? probably update notifier uses it
<ForgeAus> theres a command that synaptic told me to fix that
<ForgeAus> kdesu apt-get with a -d switch or something... do some web browsing I aren't sure I'm right exactly about it... theres proably more
<brandon> Jucato: you here?
<Jucato> brandon: yep?
<pasturo> thanks
<brandon> could you help me mount my ext3
<Jucato> brandon: hm.. I'm not really good with mounting... I just use the Disk & Filesystems module in System Settings when I need to
<brandon> does it mount it for you?
<Jucato> yep.
<brandon> how, click new?
<Jucato> you have to enter Administrator Mode, then click new
<Guardian> hmm
<brandon> i did and nothing happens
<Guardian> where is the konqueror cache ?
<Guardian> i opened a page this morning
<Guardian> but it is already gone
<Guardian> could i get it back from my local drive ? :)
<Jucato> brandon: no dialog box pops up?
<brandon> no
<pasturo> i have make apt-get with a -d but don't go
<Jucato> hm... check if it's not covered by other windows
<pasturo> no
<Jucato> that was for brandon
<pasturo> a ok
<brandon> Jucato: it is not.
<Jucato> hm.. strange...
<brandon> yeah.
<Trist_an> When I right click on a file and do send by e-mail, it doesn't work. I'm using kubuntu and I'd like to e-mail directly with thunderbird. Is it possible?
<brandon> Trist_an: set you email in system settings prefered applications
<brandon> excuse me, default applications
<brandon> also check the program settings
<Jucato> !fstab | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<esaym> anyone know how to disable the graphical shutdown?
<esaym> it causes my ati card to lock up
<brandon> Jucato: how do i see where the drive is located again
<Stalwart> disable splash
<brandon> cat /proc/something
<lupine_85> that graphical shutdown is funny
<esaym> in grub?
<Trist_an> brandon, thunderbird is already my defalut mail client
<Stalwart> esaym: yes, there was cheatcode for kernel to disable bootsplash
<lupine_85> fugly hack means it's tied to kdm rather than shutdown...
<brandon> Trist_an: check the program settings
<brandon> also check that the other email program isn't set to default
<esaym> ok thanks, i should have thought of that
<Trist_an> but when I click right and choose send by e-mail it says that cannot find /bin/ktbmail
<Jucato> brandon: "sudo fdisk -l"? not entirely sure
<Trist_an> brandon, where can I check program settings. I went to kcontrol
<brandon> yeah
<brandon> system settings default applications
<Trist_an> then KDE components, default applications
<brandon> or settings, configure _____
<brandon> in the program
<Trist_an> And here for mail is mozilla-thunderbird
<brandon> than check the program
<brandon> what email client defaults, and in what program
<Trist_an> In thunderbird I have some config but I don't know what I should change
<Trist_an> in kcontrol, thunderbird is the default mail client
<brandon> i mean where are you clicking that opens this other email
<brandon> Jucato: does this look about good?
<brandon> ....       /dev/sdb1       /media/Smith    ext3        user,auto      0       0
<pasturo> an other process could be adaptec
<brandon> lol
<Jucato> brandon: here's mine: /dev/hdb8 /media/temp ext3 users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<brandon> i just saw some crazy number after udf on cdrom and got curious
<brandon> thought maybe the hd needed one
<brandon> so now it's just save and mount -a in terminal?
<Trist_an> for example I have a file on my desktop I want to e-mail, I right click and do send by e-mail but it wants to use another program I don't have while I want to use thunderbird
<Trist_an> I think it has something to do with konqueror but I don't know where to configure that
<Jucato> brandon: um.. I think you need to put "default" among the options
* DaSkreech yawns
<DaSkreech> Morning nixternal
<Jucato> brandon: I mean "defaults".
<DaSkreech> Morning nikkiana
<brandon> where Jucato
<Jucato> "user, auto, defaults"
<DaSkreech> sounds fstabby
<brandon> done, now how do i mount it
<Jucato> mount -a
<DaSkreech> 0_O
<DaSkreech> Anyone else got an update for OO.o?
<brandon> for what?
<DaSkreech> brandon: Me?
<RealisticDragon> yes DaSkreech, d'ling now
<DaSkreech> Ok two questions
<DaSkreech>  what happened to 2.1?
<RealisticDragon> actually i started d'ling it last night, for some reason my DSL has been throttled to 5k/sec for apt :(
<DaSkreech> and how do you have a versioned font?
<Jucato> openofficeorg 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 0 in edgy-updates
<RealisticDragon> 2.1 probably wont get in DaSkreech, except in backports
<brandon> shoot, what do I have to install for mp3 support?
<Jucato> (I probably would get an update if I actually had it installed :P)
<RealisticDragon> and fonts have versions too - just look at latex ;)
<Jucato> brandon: libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> hm...
<brandon> yeah it auto installed this time
<brandon> YEAH~!
<Jucato> 2.1 can be backported to Edgy only if it's already in feisty
<Jucato> !openoffice.org feisty
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<DaSkreech> I would be annoyed except I don't know hat 2.1 offers
<DaSkreech> I heard it's faster
<Jucato> oh there... maybe they would backport soonish...
<RealisticDragon> ohhh nice feature in the bot
<RealisticDragon> !kde feisty
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Jucato> maybe, maybe not... Dapper still doesn't have Firefox 2.0 iirc..
<RealisticDragon> 5:47??
<RealisticDragon> from the future :P
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Never will
<Jucato> RealisticDragon: that's just the version of the metapackage, not KDE itself
<brandon> uh yeah uh hmmm, adept batch is stuck on 100% done.  can I close it?
<DaSkreech> Too many things rely on gtk for one app to break it
<Jucato> !kdebase feisty
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5a.dfsg.1-1ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 48 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Jucato> DaSkreech: meaning Firefox 2 breaks GTK on dapper?
<Sharketor> hello all
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Sharketor> I'm trying to install lopster2
<Jucato> ah
<brandon> the audio popping seriously needs to get fixed
<DaSkreech> or very possibly would :)
<brandon> how can I install drivers for my audio card?
<Jucato> heh I thought you were speaking with definitive authority :P
<Sharketor> after ./autogen.sh command, it says: adjust your ACLOCAL_FLAGS
<DaSkreech> Upgrading firefox forces an upgrade of all sorts of other apps some of which may not be tested so let sleeping dogs lie
<DaSkreech> Jucato: They had a blog entry on why it wouldn't happen
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> too bad
<Sharketor> because it doesn't find 4 autoconf macros
<Sharketor> please help me
<brandon> Jucato: is it possible for me to install audio drivers?
<Jucato> brandon: um.. dunno... do you need to?
<brandon> yeah, my audio pops
<Jucato> ah...
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<brandon> nah, neither of those work for me
<brandon> i'm wondering if I should up the voltage on SPDIF/PCIE in bios
<brandon> if that could potentially cure popping
<brandon> clicking, crackling
<brandon> whatever you may call it
<Jucato> no clue really....
<brandon> yeah but if i set it it locks me out of my bios and i have to reset everything
<brandon> which sucks
<strumpbyxan> Hi, I was going to install Kubuntu Edgy, what command should I use to start the installation?
<brandon> command, don't you just put the cd in
<brandon> it should be an option
<brandon> start install with OEM or text mode
<strumpbyxan> I just come to a console when I choose "Start or install kubuntu"
<brandon> i was having the same problem, I had to format with a windows cd
<brandon> xp actually
<strumpbyxan> I have linux partitions prepared
<brandon> i guess you can format with anything though
<brandon> well i'm not sure what to do thatn
<brandon> than*
<strumpbyxan> OK. thanks anyway, Ill ask at some forum :)
<Jucato> if you're using the Desktop CD (Live CD), I don't think you can install without the GUI running
<strumpbyxan> so I should 'startx' ?
<Jucato> you can try, although it should have done that automatically in the first place
<strumpbyxan> OK
<Trist_an> brandon, ok, I found that you have to do a script yourself for that to work
<Trist_an> and found the script so it is fine now
<BluesKaj> Howdy all! :)
<DaSkreech> Hey hey Old Blue
<BluesKaj> Hey DaSkreech, ...A friend sent me an internet Christmas card with "midi" coded music in it ... what plugin or player do you suggest is required to hear the music?
<exs> can someone help me with my bcm4318?.. Currently using kubuntu 6.06LTS.
<brandon> Trist_an: script for what
<DaSkreech> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<malicer> , 
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: sometimes I love that bot :)
<DaSkreech> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<malicer> ?
<BluesKaj> it's cool DaSkreech :)
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> malicer: What language? :0
<DaSkreech> Whats Chiniese?
<Jucato> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<DaSkreech> Ah :)
<malicer> I'm form china
<malicer> cn
<DaSkreech> I wonder if we hsould just have a asian
<DaSkreech> malicer: Thanks :)
<DaSkreech> for those who are not good with kanji etc
<DaSkreech> Or hiranga
<DaSkreech> malicer: need help?
<malicer> 
<Trist_an> brandon, to send a file with thunderbird when right clickiing on it and choosing send by e-mail
<brandon> I like contact
<DaSkreech> malicer: can you type /j #ubuntu-cn
<brandon> Kontact
<DaSkreech> brandon: I'm a basKet case
<brandon> I have Kontact down so good that I can configure it and all my contacts in under 5 minutes
<DaSkreech> :-(
<brandon> lol, no you're not
<brandon> everyone is a bit zany
<brandon> why do you like thunderbird
<brandon> in comparison, I like Konqueror more than firefox, but don't use it because it simply doesn't do what firefox does
<brandon> i don't understand why konqueror can't just lie about it's browser detection method
<exs> if i wanted to install gedit under kuuntu, what would I do?..
<brandon> just say it's IE or firefox
<BluesKaj> !playmidi
<ubotu> playmidi: MIDI player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4debian-5 (edgy), package size 112 kB, installed size 316 kB
<brandon> or why it can't get support over the web
<HymnToLife> exs, sudo apt-get install gedit
<brandon> with it's high popularity
<HymnToLife> though I can't see why wou would want to install it
<DaSkreech> brandon: go to KOnqueror -> tools -> browser identification
<DaSkreech> Makes gmail work instantly :)
<exs> HymnToLife: "E: Couldn't find package gedit"..
<DaSkreech> exs: Why do you need gedit?
<HymnToLife> !info gedit
<ubotu> gedit: light-weight text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 689 kB, installed size 2496 kB
<Trist_an> well I'm used to thunderbird. Why change, it does a fine job
<DaSkreech> It's a goodthing!
<HymnToLife> exs, do you have a net connection ?
<exs> DaSkreech:  I'm trying to add the non-free repos.. but i need gedit editor
<DaSkreech> exs: No you dont
<exs> HymnToLife:  yes, using kubuntu 6.06 LTS now.
<goodthing> heyyy DaSkreech :)
<exs> DaSkreech:  ok
<DaSkreech> exs: Where are you reading?
<exs> (fresh install, i'm having to use wired connection, and trying to get my bcm 4318 to work)
<HymnToLife> exs, you don't need gedit to do that, any text editor will do
<exs> i need to install ndiswrapper
<DaSkreech> exs: give me the link that you are reading :)
<exs> but i can't find synaptics in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I'll walK you through
<HymnToLife> That's what I find so annoying in Ubuntu doc
<exs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<HymnToLife> it always uses GNOME Stuff
<Stalwart> anyone here using opera on kubuntu?
<exs> HymnToLife:  awesome!
<HymnToLife> !anyone | Stalwart
<ubotu> Stalwart: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DaSkreech> exs: Which line are you on?
<Stalwart> oki, i can't run opera because.../bin/sh: /usr/lib/opera/9.10-20061214.6/opera: not found.... but file exists, i can open it in VIM o.O
<HymnToLife> running 64 bit ubuntu ?
<exs> DaSkreech:  1mb dsl
<Stalwart> HymnToLife: yes
<exs> HymnToLife:  32bit
* DaSkreech gets up from rolling on the floor laughing his.. *cough* 
<HymnToLife> Stalwart, you can't run 32bit binaries in 64 bit OSes...
<Stalwart> HymnToLife: i can on other distros
<DaSkreech> exs: I meant where have you reached in the walkthrough. Which line was the last one you did?
<Stalwart> and other ubuntu users run 32bit opera fine on amd64
<exs> DaSkreech:  oh, I haven't even started. It just says u need ndiswrapper
<HymnToLife> not ootb
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> ok
<HymnToLife> search the wiki for it, you need to install 32 bit libs
<DaSkreech> exs: so you are editing the sources.list?
<exs> DaSkreech:  i think i need to, to install ndiswrapper :S.. i can't find synaptics on here
<DaSkreech> exs: press Alt+space
<DaSkreech> type adept
<DaSkreech> press enter
<DaSkreech>  that's synaptic for KDE
<HymnToLife> though IMO it stinks
<exs> DaSkreech:  so, adept is synaptics?
<DaSkreech> HymnToLife: Just a little smelly
<HymnToLife> I'd install Synaptic if I were you :p
<DaSkreech> exs: it does the same job :)
<DaSkreech> HymnToLife: Though we really should get a maintainer for it
<lupine_85> adept > synaptic
<HymnToLife> or use KPackage instead
<brandon> adept_manager is the full name of it
<lupine_85> and it's adept_manager these days
<DaSkreech> For some things
<brandon> if you want to make a shortcut
<lupine_85> or apt-get ... :p
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana_lappy
<Jucato> Dapper = adept; Edgy = adept_manager
<brandon> apt-get AUDIO DRIVER WITH NO POPPING
<HymnToLife> well, I still like my Synaptic sometimes
<nikkiana_lappy> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> exs: Got that far?
<HymnToLife> especially when I don't know the exact name for a package
<exs> DaSkreech:  i've opened adept and can't find ndiswrapper
<DaSkreech> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HymnToLife> exs, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<exs> HymnToLife:  i don't know how to get my sources.list up, what is a kubuntu editor?
<DaSkreech> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in any distro I know
<DaSkreech> exs: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> exs: may want to do that from Alt+F2
<exs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38374/
<Imrahil> Is there a program for KDE that provides equivalent or similar features to the Gnome Deskbar? It is a launcher bar that integrates well with other gnome programs, including chat, history, bookmarks, contacts, urls and more. Similar ones I have found for KDE are standard alt-f2 launcher and katapult. Katapult is nice, but its interface is limited and development seems to have died off
<brandon> bbl yall
<DaSkreech> Imrahil: Katapult tries
<DaSkreech> It hasn't died off just got disorganized
<DaSkreech>  they have had a few new versions but they seriously need some documentation
<Imrahil> DaSkreech: there seems to be no website atm
<DaSkreech>  and for some reason a lot of the new stuff (spelling, history plugins etc) don't seem to wend towards kubuntu
<Imrahil> DaSkreech: can you point me to the current development svn?
<DaSkreech> Imrahil: As I said disorganized :) they have been making a concerted effort to pull together coherence for about a month
<DaSkreech> You can join #katapult and poke tvo or Mez
<DaSkreech> most vocal of the group
<olimpico> How can i install kubuntu in a remore Computer?
<olimpico> remote?
<compilerwriter> How exactly does katapult work?
<Jucato> compilerwriter: press Alt+Space
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: on a user level or a technical level?
<Jucato> type in the Program, Document, Bookmark, or playlist item you want to launch/use/play. you can also use it as a simple calculator
<compilerwriter> both
<DaSkreech> on a user level you enable which plugin (or catalogs) you want enabled and search through them
<DaSkreech> On a technical level it has a plugin structre where you write a index/caching routine that gathers info and gets a prioroty
<BluesKaj> How do i tell Thunderbird to open links in Firefox , not konq ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: "sudo update-alternatives --confige x-www-browser" if setting Firefox as the default browser doesn't work
<DaSkreech> exs: How are you?
<BluesKaj> weird thing is , FF is the default browser'
<Jucato> BluesKaj: then you need that command
<BluesKaj> thx Jucato
<Jucato> Only KDE apps follow teh "Default Applications" settings. Thunderbird doesn't
<compilerwriter> So it is a quicklaunch thing in a way
<BluesKaj> I have nothing against konq , it just doesn't have the ease of setup , and plugins that i need
<Imrahil> compilerwriter: sure. some compare it to quicksilver on macos
<Jucato> plugins? or extensions?
<DaSkreech> I would call it plugins since it basically can't work with out them
<DaSkreech> so they don't really "extend" very much
<BluesKaj> nope, the url still opens in konq , no matter what i do
<DaSkreech> Imrahil: Ah Quicksilver on the mac is cool
<BluesKaj> Jucato that command seems to just give a list of options but it doesn't seem to change anything
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Thunderbird isn't a KDE application
<DaSkreech>  it doesn't care what KDE thinks
<Jucato> BluesKaj: did you choose FIrefox in the list to be the default web browser
<BluesKaj> what list?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: the command I gave you. what did you do with it?
<Jucato> <BluesKaj> Jucato that command seems to just give a list of options but it doesn't seem to change anything <-- you're given an option which to use as the default browser
<BluesKaj> I pasted it in the terminal
<DaSkreech> exs: Hello?
<BrianSteffens> uh
<DaSkreech> Or not
<BrianSteffens> how do you exit frostwire...
<Jucato> BluesKaj: then? it will give you a numbered list. you enter which browser you want to use as the default. type in the number for Firefox
<BrianSteffens> nevermind go tit
<BrianSteffens> how stupid
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I don't see a numbered list
<DaSkreech> BrianSteffens: to go tit?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: you said it gives you a list of options? enter the command again: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<BluesKaj> ok, that command worked , thx Jucato
<DaSkreech> anyone else have konqueror always switch the search engine back to Google groups every now and then?
<Jucato> my fault. there was a typo
<d34l3r> hi all
<d34l3r> i need a good DVD Ripper for Kubuntu... has anybody got an idea what program to use?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: must have pressed the keyboard shortcut to go through the search engines
<DaSkreech> I think I would have picked up on that by now
<DaSkreech> K3b? :)
<d34l3r> -.-
<d34l3r> nope
<d34l3r> does not support 1:1 copies of DVDs
<Stalwart> dd supports 1:1 copies
<d34l3r> ? dd?
<d34l3r> oO
<Stalwart> dd
<d34l3r> what's dd
<Stalwart> DestroyData
<HymnToLife> !info dd
<ubotu> Package dd does not exist in any distro I know
<d34l3r> where to get
<HymnToLife> lol
<Stalwart> type dd in terminal :D
<DaSkreech> d34l3r: It's installed already
<d34l3r> hmm ok
<Stalwart> dd if=/dev/dvd of=image.iso
<Stalwart> then open image with mplayer
<Stalwart> or vlc
<DaSkreech> BrianSteffens: So how do you close Frostwire?
<Stalwart> btw, next major version of vlc will have qt4 gui and will look better in kde ;)
<d34l3r> how to see when it is finished
<d34l3r> ?
<HymnToLife> Nice
<Stalwart> d34l3r: it will tell you "x bytes copied" and exit
<d34l3r> after it is finishe
<d34l3r> d
<HymnToLife> I'l still stay as far away from it as I can manage
<d34l3r> kk thx
<Stalwart> you'll get 1:1 copy of dvd disc
<Stalwart> you can even burn it with k3b
<d34l3r> yop
<d34l3r> thx
<d34l3r> does it also support CSS/other copy protections of Video DVDs?
<Stalwart> d34l3r: afaik dd just make exact copy of copy protection
<d34l3r> so it should worke
<d34l3r> work*
<DaSkreech> Yup
<Stalwart> players usually complain about copy-protected iso images i create =P
<d34l3r> :-D
<megapig> can anyone tell how to change my screen resolution to 1280x800 Widescreen format?
<Stalwart> dd is ultimate tool but should be used with care, it can DestroyData for real
<HymnToLife> megapig, install proper drivers for your video card
<megapig> I don't know where to get the Drivers
<Stalwart> megapig: you'll need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, check wiki for details
<HymnToLife> Stalwart, yeah, but it's really useful when you actually _want_ to destroy data :p
<Stalwart> HymnToLife: =P~
<HymnToLife> megapig, what cind of card do you have ?
<Stalwart> nvidia i guess
<megapig> Intel GMA 900 Fast 3D
<HymnToLife> I know folks in Win who use obscure software to destroy data
<Stalwart> ah
<megapig> Intel 915 actually
<HymnToLife> I'm like "wtf ? on a decent OS, one comand will do it"
<Stalwart> i know folks who use shareware software to change NIC MAC address
<DaSkreech> HymnToLife: I know people who use Windows to destroy data
<HymnToLife> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<DaSkreech>  they didn't intend or expect it to do so but whateever
<HymnToLife> DaSkreech, WIndows does not destroy data
<HymnToLife> it just makes it unreadable :p
<Stalwart> vista doesn't install if detects kubuntu on hdd
<HymnToLife> I have trouble like that with XP, too
<Stalwart> i had to delete kubu from test box at work to get vista on it ;[
<Stalwart> xp was installing fine
<verzonnen> ubotu: me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Stalwart> in latvian "vista" means "chicken"
<verzonnen> DaSkreech: I wanted the url thats all
<HymnToLife> verzonnen, you still could have done that in /msg
<verzonnen> DaSkreech: I have a problem with the scroll bar disapearing in firefox, checking to see if it was listed
<DaSkreech> The horizontal one?
<verzonnen> DaSkreech: never tried PM b4
<verzonnen> Both
<megapig> how do I install the "915resolution"?
<Rug> Howdy all
<verzonnen> mostly the vertical one that is giving me headaches
<HymnToLife> megapig, with apt-get
<Stalwart> coooooooool, kde has autoclick feature
<HymnToLife> or Synaptic, or Aptitude, or Adept, or KPackage, or wget && dpkg -i...
<BrianSteffens> daskreech lol to close frostwire you have to go to options->settings or something and change whether it closes after transfers to immediately, then just close it
<HymnToLife> even better
<HymnToLife> don't run it at all in the first place :p
<megapig> HymnToLife, can you tell me what to type in the Console?
<HymnToLife> megapig, sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<megapig> thanks
<Rug> my mouse and keyboard (both USB) don't work after install (Fresh Edgy installation) so I rebooted (placed PS2 dongles on the keyboard and mouse) and now my mouse isn't working.  (Dmesg detects the PS2 mouse)
<DaSkreech> can I force two instances of Kate?
<Stalwart> Rug: check bios settings
<megapig> Installer the 915resolution. What do I do now to change the resolution?
<megapig> Installed*
<LeeJunFan> Rug: but X is probably looking in the wrong place for the mouse. perhaps run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yes. don't launch Kate with the -u (--use) option
<Rug> Stalwart: bios is fine, (why else would dmesg detect it.)
<Rug> LeeJunFan: ok thanks I'll give that a try
<verzonnen> Does any one have a sugestion how to fix the scrollbars in firefox?
<Jucato> verzonnen: what do you mean?
<HymnToLife> verzonnen, I'm pretty sure there's a module in KControl to fix it
<Stalwart> anyone knows where in kubuntu's control panel konqueror preloader is located?
<megapig> HymnToLife: I just installed 915resolution, what should I do now to change the screen resolution to 1280x900?
<HymnToLife> megapig, dunno, never used it
<megapig> 800* >.<
<HymnToLife> search the Wiki :)
<megapig> :)
<Jucato> Stalwart: Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Performance
<Stalwart> thanks Jucato
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Thanks
* Jucato is still waiting for verzonnen's reply...
<Jucato> Stalwart, DaSkreech, np :)
<verzonnen> Jucato: my scrollbars disapear on me at times
<megapig> HymnToLife, thanks for your help :)
<Jucato> verzonnen: are you on Edgy?
<verzonnen> Jucato: I am
<DaSkreech> Jucato: You realise replacing one letter in that changes the menaing of the question
<verzonnen> HymnToLife: I found that "module"
<DaSkreech> s/gy/ge/g
<Jucato> verzonnen: System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK+ Style and Fonts -> Install scrollbar fix
<verzonnen> Jucato: I did find it, did not fix the problem though
<DaSkreech> hi intelikey
<verzonnen> Jucato: correction it did seem to fix it
* Jucato whistles innocently
<verzonnen> HymnToLife and Jucato thanx
<DaSkreech> You are joking?
<DaSkreech>  We have a button to fix gtk apps?
<verzonnen> never thought to look into kde config for a fix for firefox :(
<DaSkreech> And they say KDE has too many options
<intelikey> DaSkreech
<verzonnen> nothing wrong with kde that a button can't fix I guess
<intelikey> verzonnen hmmm make it stay out of /root  with a button  :)
<DaSkreech> Or a rejigger of your files
* Jucato wonders if there's a KDE button to switch off intelikey...
<Jucato> lol
* HymnToLife cheers Jucato 
<lupine_85> <click>
<Jucato> didn't even have to click a button :)
<HymnToLife> KDE rocks :p
<goodthing> hmm, anyone happen te remember what that name was of that KDE program which allows one to alt+ctrl the opened windows into thumbnails, so one can choose it?
<Jucato> !kompose | goodthing
<ubotu> kompose: full screen task manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1.3 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 432 kB
<goodthing> yes! we thank Jucato big time :)
<Jucato> :O
<goodthing> oops, aptitude is unsure about my system settings since i canceled dpkg-reconfigure -a
<megapig> HymnToLife, Thank you very much for your help! My screen resolution is set to 1280x800 and works just fine! :D
<HymnToLife> nice to know :)
<Rug> LeeJunFan: reconfiguring xserver didn't help
<DaSkreech> Hi aseigo
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Prep that button again
<Jucato> wb intelikey
* Jucato scrambles for the button....
<intelikey> RAZ-A-SMAKEN-FRATEN SMAKEN-FRATEN  </yocemite_sam>      is it impossable to make fat16 partitions ......
<Kr4t05> intelikey: Er... Why would you want to use fat16?
<intelikey> and don't tell me that a partition is not a fs  i know that.
<aseigo> DaSkreech: yo
<Rug> intelikey: just do it manually with fdisk
* aseigo notes that it's developer wiki friday!
<intelikey> Kr4t05 putting win95 on a disk
<Kr4t05> intelikey: Ah, ok.
<HymnToLife> or use GParted if you like nice GUIs
* Kr4t05 starts up the snow plugin in beryl.
<Kr4t05> ^.^
<ajf> hello
<intelikey> Rug happen to know the max size ?
<HymnToLife> !hi [ ajf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi [ ajf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !hi | ajf
<ubotu> ajf: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Rug> Fat16 Max size = 2Gb
<HymnToLife> I guess that's enough for Win 95 :p
<ajf> i'm looking for a guide to setup intel 945g, i'm using a laptop and i have a crappy res
<ibert> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<HymnToLife> ajf, use 915resolution
<HymnToLife> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<johey> I want Ktorrent to move finished downloads to another directory, but still share it. Is that possible?
<intelikey> ummm hmmm and i can't see why it doesn't work....   unless 2g != 2G  ....
<ajf> what's that? a driver or app to setup the driver?
<HymnToLife> wow
<HymnToLife> IS there an Ubuntu kFreeBSD too ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Rug> intelikey: don't forget there are many ways to count GigaBytes
<HymnToLife> ajf, dunno, I just know it'll let you have correct res
<ajf> HymnToLife: cant find that command
<ajf> if it's a command
<HymnToLife> ajf, install the package
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<HymnToLife> I can't tell you how to configure it though, search the Wiki
<intelikey> rug yeah  i'm shortening it to 2000m maybe it will work now.
<verzonnen> 915resolution only works with Intel 800/900 series graphic chipsets.
<Rug> intelikey: good idea
<HymnToLife> [17:17]  <ajf> i'm looking for a guide to setup intel 945g, i'm using a laptop and i have a crappy res
<dsaltos> hallo
<Rug> intelikey: MS uses 1024bytes = 1kB
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Snow plugin ?  Is that something that's just in SVN maybe ?
<dsaltos> anyone knows why xgl when i activate XGL with ati drivers 8.28 fonts get small, difficult to read?
<ArrAKeeN> iop
<sdlnxgk> Time to go play some World of Warcraft before the g/f  gets here.... Have a great day everyone !!!
<intelikey> hmmm dosfstools is 147kB unpacked  figure 40k for the docs that's smaller than ms's scandisk.exe was.
<Rug> intelikey: =) that'
<Rug> is cause linux is better
<DaSkreech> aseigo: What's wiki day?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: read his blog posts :)
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah blogs. I forget about those
<intelikey> Rug that and the fact that there is no 'ascii' graphics involved.
<darkkish__> >_>
<Rug> hehe, I miss ascii....    I used to make ASCII movies on my C64 BBS
<Jucato> is there a way to use a mouse in the console (tty)?
<hatta> gpm
<Jucato> (just wondering, really)
* Jucato check
<Jucato> +s
<hatta> :)
<Jucato> thanks :)
* Jucato tries
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Pingers!
<aseigo> DaSkreech: developer wiki day is when i and a bunch of others work on kde's new developer wiki
<intelikey> hehhe this is rediculess  i have a 47m tar.gz file that contains the windows 95 install files plus the installed 95 system    that's like two copies almost  in 47m     why is linux so big.   just to get a console you have to install over 100m  of most distros.
<intelikey> it must be all the perl and python that is taking up all the space in the base systems.
<koharu> hi all
<intelikey> well i guess it worked maybe.  at least this time dosemu could boot it.   but i can't check the fs.
<intelikey> C:\>scandisk
<intelikey> You cannot check or repair drive C because it is a network drive.
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: You here ?
<darkkish_> someone say my name
<Jucato> no darkkish_, I won't say your name
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Yes.
<Jucato> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<darkkish_> thanks Jucato
<darkkish_> damn how long would it take to compile a kernel?
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Where are you getting this snow plugin for beryl ?  Is that in SVN ?
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: I think so... *checks*
<Hawkwind> darkkish_: I have a script and a how-to that does it in about 45 minutes(depending on your system of course)
<intelikey> darkkish_ configuring it all and compiling it takes me about 4~6 hours   but a lot of that is configuring.
<darkkish_> lol it took me aobut 10 minutes to compile a custom version of wine on an AMD 3500
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Yeah... Just use Trevino's SVN build repository. :)
<darkkish_> but thats not including configuring
<intelikey> darkkish_  and your point is ?
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Ah ok.  I don't use SVN for it
<intelikey> darkkish_ knock a goose egg off that and you'd have this cpu
<Jucato> Hawkwind: in lfd?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Huh ?
<darkkish_> lol
<Jucato> er.. the howto... nvm :)
<Jucato> I always lose that link..
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It's on the wiki
<Jucato> oh yeah... silly me :)
<darkkish_> well this cpu that i'm running is only a PIII 750MHz :p
<Kr4t05> Hrm... This is what I get for unplugging my system while it was still on. FSCK decided that some of my data was corrupt... :/
<intelikey> hmmm it looks a bit odd having two things output to stdout   sox and mc
<intelikey> i think i'll stops sox from displaying the running numbers
<intelikey> what is   eval   good for ?
<DaSkreech> Math
<DaSkreech> really really weak math
<DaSkreech> and bool stuff
<intelikey> hmmmm
<intelikey> bool
<intelikey> drool
<Dr_willis> BoolYa!
<tdog> how can i convert .wav to ogg ???
<SSJ> tdog:oggenc, I think.
<DaSkreech> !oggenc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oggenc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info oggenc
<malik__> a quick question.................is there any benefit of codeweavers crossover office to be installed?........and what can we do with it?
<ubotu> Package oggenc does not exist in any distro I know
<intelikey> tdog or audacity
<tdog> i have two wav file, i want them as sound for my login and log out
<tdog> but  i have no idea how to add them to system sounds
<tdog> audacity ?? is that part of repository ?
<fdoving> tdog: you can use kaudiocreator, with oggenc as encoder engine.
<tdog> thanks
<tdog> i will look for that program
<DaSkreech> tdog: press Alt+Space
<DaSkreech> type kaudio
<DaSkreech> press enter
<DaSkreech> File -> encode file
<DaSkreech> Not really great for batch stuff but whatchagonnado?
<intelikey> tdog  as to login/logout sounds   see  /etc/kde#/kdm/kdm.conf  for that answer maybe
<tdog> thanks
<tdog> thanks again
<intelikey> there is probably a gui way but i don't know it.
<fdoving> tdog: make sure you select 'oggenc' from settings -> configure kaudiocreator -> engines (or whatever it's named the one at the bottom..)
<malik__> alt+space bar ........nothin happens
<fdoving> malik__: try k -> run command. 'katapult' <enter>, then try alt+space again.
<SSJ> malik__:Do you have Katapult running?
<karmikaze> hazard_!
<DaSkreech> malik__: Alt+F2 -> katapult -> alt+Space
<karmikaze> omg i got onto my own network...
<karmikaze> i had to turn off the encryption and reboot my machine >_<
<malik__> i have katapult installed.........dont know if its running or not
<jontec> I have two problems with my amd64 laptop (edgy): The sound does not work (ask me for specifics) and I cannot get the processor speed to increase from 800Mhz when I am trying to us demanding programs like webrick for ruby on rails inside Konsole (I have tried to make KLaptop allow me to change the profiles, but after I tell it to and try... it crashes)
<intelikey> tdog     apt-cache show vorbis-tools
<karmikaze> anyone else confirm this?? to change wifi network you have to *Reboot*
<karmikaze> >_<
<tdog> what that dose ?
<intelikey> gives you info.
<fdoving> tdog: instead of hacking kdm.conf you can set the login/logout sounds in 'system settings -> notifications' find 'KDE system notifications' (or something similar) in the dropdown list.
<tdog> thanks ..
<tdog> it seems they all running ogg files and not wav.. and this converter just removed my wav file.without converting ..
<tdog> need to look for it in trash i guess
<malik__> a quick question.................is there any benefit of codeweavers crossover office to be installed?........and what can we do with it?
<jontec> Oh and about the sound: a guy here told me to update my alsa driver, but it didn't help
<malik__> i mean is there any real benefit for average net surfing linux user?
<sredna> Thank you to whoever packaged digikam 0.9 <3
<DaSkreech> malik__: You can run IE not sure if that helps
<tdog> humm, i can not convert the wav file, it say is not supported format ..
<DaSkreech> Is it PCM wav?
<malik__> arrrrg i hate IE..........didnt use it when was on windows...........dont want it know since i have found linux
<tdog> i think
<DaSkreech> malik__: It supposed to be a better wine
<DaSkreech> For non games :-)
<malik__> crossover office is better wine?
<jontec> oh and another thing... my computer's not using the swap partition that I made
<fdoving> jontec: for the swap issue, please have a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2488
<SSJ> jontec:Ideally, Linux won't touch the swap until you are running low(-ish) on RAM.  How much RAM do you have installed?
<fdoving> SSJ: that's not entirely true. linux will swap evern with gigs of free memory.
<SSJ> fdoving:Oh? Interesting.  What's the rational behind this, do you know?
<ubuntu> hooooy
<fdoving> SSJ: http://kerneltrap.org/node/3202
<jontec> SSJ, fdoving: I was looking for a way to change it... so I went into system settings and attempted to change the swap which read essentially none and changed it to /dev/hda4. When I tried to enable the swap, it gave me an error. The mount point after the swap was assinged was none. Does this need to be changed? Oh and I'm aware of when it uses swap... I just wanted it on if it needed it... I am using 1GB ram.
<jontec> fdoving: just read your last message
<fdoving> jontec: the mountpoint for swap partitions should be set to 'none'
<SSJ> fdoving:Woah - thanks for the link!
<jontec> fodving: okay... then do I need to just commit the changes and restart?
<Dr_willis> Hmm   MigrationSERVER uses Kubuntu as a base and includes additional features    http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=03923#0
<fdoving> jontec: you don't need to restart. you can use 'sudo swapoff -a' and 'sudo swapon -av' from konsole.
<jontec> swapon on /dev/hda4
<jontec> swapon: /dev/hda4: Invalid argument
<Dr_willis> double chedk with sudo fdisk -l  to verify where the swap partition is.
<Dr_willis> and double check your command you typed. ;)
<fdoving> jontec: then swap isn't on /dev/hda4.. or something in your /etc/fstab file is wrong. if you read though all comments on the ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2488 you will find what you need to make it correct.
<jontec> fdoving: okay, thanks
<ScarFreewill> how do i download something for example dsl via rsync? the only link they give you is rsync ftp.belnet.be::packages/damnsmalllinux/
<fdoving> ScarFreewill: use rsync -av --progress ftp.belnet.be::packages/damnsmalllinux/ path/to/download/to/
<ScarFreewill> !rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 472 kB
<jontec> fodving: the simple command at the bottom worked. :D So one of three problems have been resolved.... my sound still isn't here and I'm still running at 800Mhz when running things from Konsole
<ScarFreewill> fdoving: will it download that whole folder from the server because i only want a iso
<karmikaze> ok
<jontec> fdoving: the simple command at the bottom worked. :D So one of three problems have been resolved.... my sound still isn't here and I'm still running at 800Mhz when running things from Konsole
<karmikaze> well it just seems that i cant connect to any wifi that has encryption
<karmikaze> open networks are fine
<fdoving> ScarFreewill: then you can use 'rsync ftp.belnet.be::packages/damnsmalllinux/' to get a list of files you can choose from.
<ScarFreewill> fdoving: ok..
<B-Minus> how come my openoffice looks ugly as crap
<B-Minus> the fonts look insane ugly
<B-Minus> i can try whatever i want
<karmikaze> heh
<fdoving> B-Minus: the menu fonts looks ugly?
<B-Minus> fdoving: yes
<Fragrag> Damn, the audio notifications on Kopete suddenly stopped working, I checked the Notifications window and it's still checked, any other reason why it's not working?
<B-Minus> fdoving: but it seems the normal text fonts are ugly too, uglier than windows office anyhow
<DrNickRiviera> i'm running dapper on just moved my installed system from one computer to another which is similar but less powerful
<DrNickRiviera> now applications like firefox are using 50-80% cpu on a celeron 2.4ghz
<DrNickRiviera> and xorg uses up to 30% on a regular basis
<DrNickRiviera> anyone know what the problem might be?
<jontec> DrNIckRiviera: (I don't really know... I'm just curious) what was the processing speed (and model like pentium three or M, etc.) on the other computer? and how did you move the things?
<fdoving> B-Minus: ok.. anyway a nice tip is to go to some openoffice app -> tools -> options -> openoffice.org -> fonts -> here you can replace the UI font with something else I think the default UI font is 'Andale Sans UI' so if you replace that with like 'Arial' or whatever you want, you might get better results.
<DrNickRiviera> had an amd64 3000+
<B-Minus> fdoving:  ok thx ill try that
<DrNickRiviera> and just swapped the hard drive
<jontec> DrNickRiviera: oh... you're using the wrong packages...
<fdoving> B-Minus: also. the 'view' section also under openoffice.org in the options box, have some user interface settings you can have a look at.
<jontec> you're using amd64 packages on a 32-bit computer
<DrNickRiviera> am thinking it might be an issue with the graphics card, as xorg seems to be using a lot of the power
<jontec> I think?
<DrNickRiviera> no, am running the 32 bit version
<DrNickRiviera> calling the processor amd64 might have been a bit misleading ;)
<jontec> okay, so was it a 32-bit amd then?
<fdoving> bbl.. dinner.
<jontec> uh-oh... the guy with the answers is leaving... T_T
<DrNickRiviera> well it's capable of 64 bit, but also supports 32
<jontec> DrNickRiviera: so did you actually just put the hard drive in the new computer and run Kubuntu? And I think that kubuntu packages support amd64 totally. So if it was capable of 64bit... and it reailized it... it would have downloaded and installed amd64-specific packages. (Am I misunderstanding how your transferred?)
<jontec> realized*
<lupine_85> jontec: the architecture is determined at install-time
<jontec> lupine_85: exactly
<intelikey>    Checking for passwordless user accounts... Warning!
<intelikey> Found passwordless user account. See logfile for more information
<DrNickRiviera> i tried the 64bit packages when i first installed breezy and wasn't very impressed by them, so i decided to got with 32bit for now
<DrNickRiviera> and as i have a 32bit install it wont start downloading any 64bit packages
<DrNickRiviera> i'm pretty sure that isn't the problem, as i've moved hard drives around like this before
<intelikey> i guess that this box is not worth the trubble... :)     or i wasn't a slick in tracing as i thought it was...
<jontec> DrNickRiviera: okay, I see. :D (I see it as a really unstable way, but I'm a noob so it doesn't really matter :D )
<DrNickRiviera> well, got to go, if anyone comes up with an answer, feel free to send me a message
<ScarFreewill> DrNickRiviera: whats the orib?
<stamen> hi
<ScarFreewill> DrNickRiviera: prob
<stamen> how to see which run level use my system
<stamen> I want to put one script there
<stamen> to be loaded
<intelikey> stamen runlevel
<ezu5t> is alsaconf removed from kubuntu? What does one run instead?
<stamen> and one question for those who use more then one acc. in their PC
<stamen> I think I found a bug
<intelikey> stamen and ?
<stamen> I have two acc. on my PC, and when I log in the partitions are mounted
<stamen> and you can see whats there
<stamen> but when I log out and log in to the other acc
<stamen> all things which are placed in /media are unmounted
<stamen> and I have to remount them manualy
<stamen> :(
<stamen> why
<stamen> is there any fix
<intelikey> and if you logout and back into the first account how are they ?
<stamen> only two
<intelikey> ?
<stamen> if I go back to the first their is the same thing
<Dr_willis> and what are these partitions anyway? NTFS/Fat32?/UsbDrives?
<stamen> all is umountes
<stamen> all is umounted
<stamen> their is 1 fat, the other are ext3
<ScarFreewill> stamen: did you use fstab for them
<stamen> three of them
<Dr_willis> for the ext3, id definiatly say make a fstab entry for them.
<stamen> for who, for the acc
<ScarFreewill> stamen: to mount the media
<intelikey> stamen then it has nothing at all to do with the number of accounts.   the fact that kde isn't able to restart and maintain "automounting" is the problem.
<stamen> will the old fstab file solve the problem
<Dr_willis> ext3 should be mounted  since the user/owndership/permissions are avilable on it.
<stamen> intelikey: so how to make it automount
<intelikey> stamen yes fstab will fix it.
<stamen> intelikey: the old
<stamen> without UUID
<intelikey> either way. should
<stamen> ok
<stamen> I will try
<stamen> but tomorrow
<stamen> :)
<stamen> so runlevel N 2 is rc2.d ?
<intelikey> yes
<stamen> ok
<stamen> 10x to all for now :)
<stamen> bye
<intelikey> stamen you should   man update-rc.d
<snowrichard> hello
<stamen> to read it?
<intelikey> yes
<stamen> ok
<intelikey> stamen normally the scripts are put in /etc/init.d/  and update-rc.d is used to activate them in different runlevels.
<stamen> ok, I will put it there
<ScarFreewill> i used to use init X back in madrake 9.2 how would one switch runlevels in ubuntu?
<stamen> the script which I am going to make is for mount this partitions after log in
<karmikaze> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> stamen in that case   try the fstab first.
<intelikey> ScarFreewill why would one switch runlevels ?
<stamen> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> runlevel 2-5 are all alike by default.
<ScarFreewill> intelikey: i don't know to mess around :P
<Fragrag> Bah, this is weird, Kopete won't play any sounds, even previewing the soundbits using the Notifications window won't play anything
<intelikey> ScarFreewill   sudo init #
<Stalwart> Cpu(s):  1.8%us,  0.7%sy,  0.0%ni,  2.0%id,  0.0%wa, 95.5%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<intelikey> as far as i know upstart also uses the init command.
<Stalwart> what does hi mean?
<ScarFreewill> intelikey: ok just wondering...
<igor> nossa
<jose> hi, can help me? what is original repositories for kubuntu 6.10?
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<DarkWizdom> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<DarkWizdom> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<DarkWizdom> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<DarkWizdom> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<DarkWizdom> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<DarkWizdom> ops :D
<igor> the original i don't now but i have one
<igor> this is
<jose> ok. thanks
<KoolAid2> http://tinyurl.com/yfkm37
<igor> i've looking for new themes for my kubuntu
<igor> someone can help me?
<intelikey> kdelook.org
<igor> thenks
<Jucato> jose: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jucato
<igor> thanks*
<jose> thank u jucato
<jose> its so good
<igor> algum  brasileiro aqui?
<Jucato> hm... which reminds me... I have to move that sources.list somewhere else...
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<igor> htanks
<igor> thanks
<igor> someone have installed the squid on ubuntu
<igor> ?
<intelikey> i hear ya knockin' but ya kaint come in....   :)
<nixternal> Stalwart: that line you posted in devel, where did that come from?
<intelikey> !squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 576 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<igor> someone have configured the squid on ubuntu?
<nixternal> i configured squid about 10 years ago on slackware when i had dial-up..i totally forgot about that package
<intelikey> well it don't look like i'm gonna catch a fly with vinegar  today.    :)
<igor> =D
<intelikey> later fellas.
<fdoving> igor: for squid help, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/squid.html
<igor> thanks
<fdoving> igor: if you have further question please prepend my nick to the question.
<_4strO> yop yop
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: no trolling please.
<igor> witch command i do to one people only?
<HymnToLife> apokryphos, not my fault if you have no sense of humor
<igor> to give a message
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: when you quit, it's a global message. This is a support channel.
<Jucato> igor: /msg <nick>
<Jucato> igor: but you need to register you nick first
<ccc> igor: /msg <user> <message> - however he meant just typing his name in front of the question here in the channel to hilight him.
<PFA> my internet connection is being incredibly slow. i have a dual-boot system and another comp on this router, and both windows and the other comp are fine. all cords are plugged in correctly, and there is no lag on IRC after i have connected, but it takes upwards of ten minutes to connect. can anyone help me?
<Fragrag> !octet-stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about octet-stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> PFA: is it slow on for example web surfing too?
<PFA> fdoving: very much so
<fdoving> PFA: make sure your nameservers are set correctly.
<PFA> i don't know what that means :/
<Fragrag> Is Ipv6 enabled?
<PFA> ...maybe?
<PFA> how do i find out?
<Fragrag> lemme find out
<Fragrag> http://en.opensuse.org/Disable_IPv6_for_Firefox
<Fragrag> try that
<igor> register
<PFA> it doth not load, good sir
<igor> register baboo
<igor> how cna i register a nick?
<PFA> igor: /msg nickserv register baboo ? :)
<igor> how can i register a nick?
<PFA> igor: /msg nickserv help
<Fragrag> What browser are you using PFA?
<PFA> Opera
<Fragrag> Right, sorry, I use Firefox so I gave you a Firefox specific link
<fdoving> PFA: k -> system settings -> network settings -> Network connections -> domain name system -> Administrator mode.
<igor> are
<igor> are
<igor> ar
<PFA> is
<PFA> is
<PFA> is
<fdoving> behave please.
<Fragrag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<PFA> fdoving: ok
<Fragrag> Try that
<PFA> ok...
<PFA> i dont know why this would suddenly start now though
<PFA> ive been using ubuntu for a year and this has never happened before
<PFA> ... also, evidently that file does not exist on my computer
<Umbriel> hi all, does anybody know how to configure the firewall using firestarter with 2 IPs on the same interface, eth0 and eth0:1? eth0:1 doesn't appear as interface at all
<Fragrag> Hm, really? Weird, didn't read your orignal message, sorry. Maybe you possibly went over some kind of bandwith limit imposed by your ISP?
<PFA> i doubt it... it's only on Ubuntu, not either of the windows systems i have, plus i think the only limit i have is a 40GB/ month download limit
<igor> I obtained to register my nick name
<igor> hehe
<igor> it's so nice
<igor> i'm going bye
<Fragrag> Can someone help me, I keep getting this annoying message of getting an error of 'can't find octet-stream'
<fdoving> Fragrag: can you be more specific?
<gumpppy3> has anyone had any problem connecting to yahoo mail with firefox?
<Fragrag> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=133908 this problem
<Fragrag> Though I think I pinpointed the problem, happens with Kopete when I recieve a message, Kopete usually plays a sound, that sound is in .ogg format, I tried to play  an .ogg file, I get the same message. Where can I find the file associzations?
<Fragrag> I already deleted my octet-stream.desktop but I still get the error
<Lam_> how do you list the directory of cdrom0? it mounts correctly and i can see it in my file browser, but i can't seem to do anything within /media/cdrom0 with the terminal
<trappist> Lam_: what happens when you try
<Lam_> :/media/cdrom0$ ls -al
<Lam_> total 8
<Lam_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-11-19 23:23 .
<Lam_> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-10-25 10:08 ..
<__osh__> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Fragrag> Ok, I think I fixed the problem..
<computer> i can't use adept updater, every time i open it it says another adept program is running, close that one first, but i have none other that's open
<Fragrag> Did you use konsole beforehand?
<hex_st0rm> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<computer> thx hex_st0rm
<hex_st0rm> where can i get opera?
<hex_st0rm> cant sudo-apt get it
<fdoving> opera.com
<hex_st0rm> ty
<towycc> Fragrag i didn't use konsole before hand, after i restart the first thing i click is adept-updater, also it seems to be calling itself twice everytime i start it, that's prolly what's causing the conflict but i don't know how to solve it lol, i'll try hex_st0rm's method first
<hex_st0rm> yeh do sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<towycc> cool thx hex_st0rm
<towycc> after that i can just click the adept updater icon right
<hex_st0rm> yup
<hex_st0rm> when i click a button to download anything...kate automatically opens it, how can i fix this?
<towycc> o i think u can right click it
<towycc> and then save link as
<hex_st0rm> i tried that
<hex_st0rm> but for some reason it wont let me right click it
<towycc> is there a site that i can try on
<hex_st0rm> try to download?
<towycc> is it just in general
<towycc> yeah
<hex_st0rm> its just been happening lately
<hex_st0rm> http://www.opera.com/download/
<hex_st0rm> like that one
<hex_st0rm> im trying to get opera and kate opens the program
<towycc> cool let me see if i have any luck with it =)
<hex_st0rm> k
<PFA> i tried all that ipv6 stuff
<PFA> it helped not at all
<towycc> hex_st0rm i was able to save as "opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb" just by clicking download button
<PFA> actually somehow it is still enabled...
<hex_st0rm> it opens it with kate for me
<hex_st0rm> idk why
<PFA> this is really frustrating :/
<towync> i was disconnected for a bit
<notech> check the kde associations in kcontrol
<towync> hex_st0rm could it be something in firefox preferences was changed
<hex_st0rm> im running konq not firefox
<towync> hex_st0rm when does it open with kate tho, after u've downloaded opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb, and tried clicking on it?
<hex_st0rm> ill see if firefox works though
<hex_st0rm> when i click it, it opens kate
<towync> click the download button, or click the downloaded opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<hex_st0rm> i did
<notech> the .deb must be associated with kate then
<hex_st0rm> yeh
<towync> so which did u click lol
<towync> that brings up kate
<hex_st0rm> yeh
<hex_st0rm> firefox worked
<towync> k
<hex_st0rm> but whoa, it downloaded at 2000kb/s
<towync> lol
<hex_st0rm> im gone
<hex_st0rm> later
<towync> lates
<jontec> anyone here that can help me with my sound problem
<jontec> ?
<Lynoure> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fdoving> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Fragrag> Does anybody have the fix for this problem? Does anybody
<Valmarko> how do I enable video streaming  -  Firefox ?
<Fragrag> http://www.kde-forum.org/thread.php?threadid=8167 *
<fxco> hello, i have a problem with konversation. i disabled my menu bar and i dont know how to enable it now
<Valmarko> I cant find mozilla-mplayer. Someone help me?
<dergringo> fxco: ctrl+m
<fxco> ah, thx a lot
<dergringo> fxco: gerne geschehen ;)
<fxco> danke :D
<Valmarko> What is the graphical text-editor used in kubuntu?
<Valmarko> :(
<TheDebugger> kate?
<fxco> Kate
<TheDebugger> kwrite?
<Valmarko> TANKS
<dergringo> no, this is a game xD
<admin__> hi all
<juniemoon> hey everyone
<juniemoon> I'm converting my mom to kubuntu
<juniemoon> quick question: does "easyubuntu" or "automatix" work in kubuntu?
<fdoving> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<fdoving> juniemoon: i wouldn't recommend using either. use the wiki guides they are usually safe.
<juniemoon> fdoving, thanks, I'll do everything myself
<fdoving> Fragrag: in system settings -> notification you have a 'Player Settings' button. try to have a look at the settings it provides.
<fdoving> juniemoon: that's the recommended way.
<[Amigo] > Hi PPL! I have a ffmpeg convertor. How to convert *.vob from DVD to smartphone Nokia N72?
<bonbonthejon> how can I make a qt program in kubuntu
<trappist> bonbonthejon: use kdevelop
<bonbonthejon> trappist: I cant figure it out
<trappist> bonbonthejon: it's not simple, but there are lots of howtos
<trappist> anyone know, what's the git equivalent of 'svn up'?
<apecat> how would you people create and modify and manage a default user profile that are to be to copied to several new users? when i just copy the whole ~username including all .files and .directories, some kubuntu specific autostart things in kde (the aren't in ~/.kde/Autostart) break, as in, they ask for ask for su passwords for the user i originally copied from at kde startup.  here are what the processes asking for usernames look like: ...
<apecat> ... http://pastebin.ca/289003
<apecat> *that is to be copied
<trappist> apecat: files in /etc/skel are copied to the home directories of new users
<apecat> or hmm, maybe soem way to expert to  "/etc/skel/"
<apecat> yeah but how do modify /etc/skel/ in a sane way
<trappist> I'm not sure what you're asking - what's sane?
<apecat> i mean, if i just copied the modified user profile there, i'd get the same asking for password trouble
<bonbonthejon> trappist: do you know what the difference between kdevelop and kdevelop3 is
<trappist> bonbonthejon: if you mean packages, kdevelop is probably just a metapackage to grab kdevelop3 and deps
<trappist> apecat: asking for password, when?
<apecat> at kde startup
<apecat> the pastebin entry identifies the processes that are doing so
<trappist> apecat: why are things like kmix being run as another user?
<apecat> so if i knew what to change where i'd easily avoid it by changing the name of the user to the new value in some weird text file somewhere under ~/.kde
<apecat> trappist: well the profile is copied
<apecat> from the user kmix is trying to be run as
<trappist> apecat: it's probably in a saved session, if that's what you're looking for
<jager> hello
<apecat> ohh
<apecat> thanks, will check that out
<jager> i'm running an eggdrop bot from the apt repositories
<jager> can i use that with megahal?
<jager> or do i have to compile from source?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb *!*@201-13-140-154.dial-up.telesp.net.br *!*@cpe-24-162-149-45.hot.res.rr.com *!*@ppp176-244.adsl.forthnet.gr]  by fdoving
<tomaczec> hi
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!*@d14-69-160-83.try.wideopenwest.com *!*@stjhnf0122w-142163146224.pppoe-dynamic.nl.aliant.net]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<mankeletor> hi tomaczec
<notanothernamepl> ?
<mankeletor> if i want to uninstall a linux distro, all that I have to do is format the partition that contains the distro right?
<tomaczec> mankeletor: well, the bootloader would still point to that partition. but yes.
<mankeletor> k, so kubuntu will be kicked off from my computer lol
<tomaczec> mankeletor: remember to remove ot from the grub/lilo menu,,, dunno how this is done under windows/mac.
<tomaczec> s/ot/it/
<mankeletor> tomaczec: fdisk  -mbr in windows (i guess)
<mankeletor> Anyway I dont care cos I use lilo :)
<ohmbr> hi, i can't install ethernet card realtek rtl8139d ...
<ohmbr> where can i find a driver for it?
<coreymon77> ohmbr: what chipset?
<ohmbr> coreymon77: sorry.. what is chipset?
<mizorta> I am looking for a good manual on making debian packages for ubuntu.
<coreymon77> on the box for your network card
<coreymon77> actually
<coreymon77> can you give me the manufacturer's website for you card ohmbr?
<ohmbr> coreymon77: just a second... i'm loking for it...
<mizorta> any manual on making deb packages for ubuntu?
<ohmbr> coreymon77: http://www.realtek.com.tw/
<herve> does anyone have any idea on why when i try to login to X i just get sent back to the login window?
<coreymon77> ohmbr: what card do you have?
<coreymon77> model number?
<ohmbr> rtl8139d
<sergiolib> because there is a problem with your session manager, try reinstalling.
<herve> how do i reinstall it?
<jontec> okay... sound is not working even more now.... kmix is not even reconizing the card nwo
<jontec> now*
<k3ks> Hi everyone
<k3ks> i've got a problem
<ohmbr> coreymon77: i thisk the driver is in here http://152.104.125.41/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=6&PFid=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<ohmbr> coreymon77: but i do not know witch to download
<k3ks> in a konsole i kannt do the sudo command, he says the password is incorrect
<tomaczec> maybe someone enlighted could explain the relation of 'chipset-driver-module' to the rest. i guess this is a major prob for the newcomers.
<k3ks> but if i log in with su and the passwort it works
<sergiolib> you messed something up, then
<k3ks> also gksudo says that my password is incorrect
<sergiolib> yeah, try using visudo command in root
<sergiolib> there edit that file so you can be accessible to the sudo command
<tomaczec> sergiolib: usually, there is no passwd for root in kubuntu. did you know?
<coreymon77> im sorry ohmbr
<coreymon77> i do not know
<sergiolib> tomaczec: yeah, hi messed something up
<sergiolib> he*
<tomaczec> sergiolib: i mean -> if he messed things up, did he know the root passwd (if ever set?)?
<k3ks> and what should i write in this file?
<sergiolib> he could set it with the passwd command
<k3ks> if set it with the programm vom the administration menue
<tomaczec> sergiolib: k3ks answered <- your job to finish :)
<sergiolib> wait
<tomaczec> to all: why dont you address what you say? it's quite easier to tell apart who talks to whom... for now it all looks a bit messy to me.
<ohmbr> coreymon77: tks...
<yann__> How to know the installed version of Kubuntu ? A "cat /etc/debian_version" gives only "testing/unstable"
<tomaczec> yann__:  uname -a
<tomaczec> yann__:  forget! that's the kerbnel
<tomaczec> yann__:  forget! that's the kernel
<yann__> tomaczec: ;-)
<sergiolib> ok
<sergiolib> quite noob in IRC
<sergiolib> lol ;-D
<fdoving> yann__: 'lsb_release -cd'
<k3ks> sergiolib: sry
<k3ks> sergiolib: i'm not registred so i cant /query
<tomaczec> fdoving: thx. did not know.
<sergiolib> okok
<yann__> fdoving: thx !
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> I'm trying to mount my samba partition from my laptop, I can browse though it but I can't write
<bobesponja> I did put writable=yes in the share
<yann__> Juste found this too : 'cat /etc/lsb-release'
<k3ks> sergiolib: also i'm not very good at english, i'm not sure if i understand everything ^^
<k3ks> sergiolib: ok bye
<mankeletor> bobesponja: great nick :)
<dsheedy> hello I am having issues get the nvidia glx drivers to work correctly.  I have rem'd out dir xorg.conf file, made sure the nvidia module is loaded,but when X starts I get nvidia splash screen then lockups
<dsheedy> dri not dir
<bobesponja> mankeletor: thx, any idea about my samba issue?
<dsheedy> the card is an agp geforce fx 5700
<mankeletor> bobesponja: I never used samba
<Gosteh> Does anyone know how I can increase my volume past what my system thinks is the maximum?
<dsheedy> get powered speakers?
<jontec> need help: I used the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting tutorial and now my card is not detected by kmix OR the system and sound STILL does not work
<eilker> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<tomaczec> !lojban
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lojban - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tomaczec> www.lojban.org ;)
<eilker> !uid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tomaczec> eilker: well, i tested to see if the bot knows lojban (a lang like romanian is one) ... you tested what?
<jontec> can no one help me?
<eilker> tomaczec: nope:) in fact, i was looking for ro, in fstab
<tomaczec> eilker: in fstab it stands for 'read only'.
<mankeletor> jontec: try with alsaconf
<Whopper> does anyone know how to set the screen size? i logged in this morning, and its display is bigger
<eilker> tomaczec: learnt it:) what about uid gid ?
<eilker> user id ?
<fdoving> user id, group id.
<jontec> mankeletor: alsaconf?
<tomaczec> eilker: user and group id.
<eilker> umask ?
<mankeletor> jontec: yes, the command line alsaconf should work
<nuxil> how would i do it to remove all 0 from a file extention.. like file.001 file.002 file.003 to be file.1 file.2 file.3 and so on
<tomaczec> eilker: under linux-like systems like (k)ubuntu every user and group got an id.
<Daimadoshi> hey all
<fdoving> eilker: umask is 'file mode creation mask'
<jontec> mankeletor: it wasn't found when I typed it
<eilker> umask=007,uid=0,gid=46  why do i have those numbers ? are these spesific numbers ?
<tomaczec> eilker: bits
<eilker> bits ? sorry what do u mean ?
<thecrazylol> hi guys :)
<Daimadoshi> I have a question : Is it because my XP partition was NTFS that resizing caused it to be deleted ?
<thecrazylol> any german here?
<eilker> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eilker> there are:)
<mankeletor> jontec: let me find it, im not still using kubuntu
<fdoving> eilker: umask=007 says files should have permissions 770 (u=rwx g=rwx a=none) uid=0 means the owner should be root, gid=46 means whatever group 46 is should be the group of the files.
<jontec> mankeletor: okay
<HymnToLife> Daimadoshi, nope, I resized NTFS partitions countless times without any problem
<tomaczec> eilker: no german here! means no discussion in that lang.
<Daimadoshi> hum....poop to me then... I just lost all my NTFS partition... :(
<HymnToLife> that seems like a good thing to me :)
<mankeletor> jontec: what of those packages have you installed? (alsa-utils, alsa-driver, alsa-lib, alsa-oss)
<Daimadoshi> i had university documents on that...that's why i'm sad
<HymnToLife> that always puzzles me
<Daimadoshi> what does ?
<HymnToLife> why the hell do people think a hard drive is a safe place too keep important stuff ?
<eilker> fdoving: thank you,  starting to understand, but i coulndt find any relation between 007 and 770 ?
<fdoving> HymnToLife: they don't crash often enought.
<Daimadoshi> oh i have plenty of backups... it just that I was hoping no to have to use them
<eilker> tomaczec: no problem friend:)
<HymnToLife> fdoving, true, but sometimes they do
<jontec> mankeletor: well in Adept... I see only alsa-utils
<HymnToLife> eilker, 770 is 777 - 007 methinks
<tomaczec> eilker: rights like this -> 421421421 -> rwxrwxrwx
<Daimadoshi> HymnToLife: thanks for the info.
<Daimadoshi> all: happy holidays !
<snowrichard> 770 is the one's complement of 007
<mankeletor> jontec: you would get the other alsa packages
<fdoving> eilker: it's a like 777 - umask = permissions. example: 777-007=770, and you substract one number at the time, not the total. if the umask was 111 it would be: 777-111=666, for the umask=123, it would be: 777-123=654
<fdoving> eilker: '#umask' in konqueror
<HymnToLife> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jontec> mankeletor: I can only download alsa-oss from adept
<eilker> now got it, thank you
<mankeletor> jontec: what is the total packages that you can get with adept?
<mankeletor> *total of packages
<eMaX_> HELP
<tomaczec> eilker: the umask is just like in my '421421421' example... :)
<jontec> mankeletor: its not with apt-get
<eMaX_> I was not at my laptop for a couple of hours and suddenly my disk shows 100% usage
<jontec> i mean the alsa-lib package is not with apt-get... sorry
<eilker> uid=0 means root, what about uid=1 user ?
<jontec> mankeletor: 19939 packages
<tomaczec> eilker: first user.
<june> how hard is it to get 3d acceleration with an integrated intel chip?
<eilker> i see,
<eilker> thanx to all
<SSJ> june:In Kubuntu 6.06, it Just Works
<SSJ> june:Or rather, it should ;)
<eilker> june: i use it
<june> huh, well i haven't tested with glxgears or anything
<june> what's the option for glxgears to get the fps?
<SSJ> june:glxgears -printfps
<eMaX_> du -ks gives the number in? kb or mb or gb
<hudsy> hi, I cant install java runtime environement
<hudsy> !
<june> SSJ: it's not working, nor did --printfps
<SSJ> june:Alternatively, glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<june> hudsy: you're using adept aren't you?
<hudsy> can someone help me??
<hudsy> adept??
<SSJ> june:^^ Not a joke, believe it or not ;)
<tomaczec> eMaX_: man du
<eMaX_> I see
<eMaX_> now I cannot believe.
<hudsy> i dont know whats this
<june> hudsy: the package manager?
<hudsy> yes
<eMaX_> when a file is shown as 6566686274 date filename in ls -la, how much is that in words?
<hudsy> how can i installl??
<eilker> ls -lah ?
<tomaczec> eMaX_: what you gonna say?
<june> hudsy: does it freeze when trying to install the sun java runtime?
<simone_> ciao
<hudsy> i cant install....
<hudsy> I download the self extracting
<hudsy> but i cant
<eMaX_> what I am saying is that beagle filled up all my harddisk with error logs consuming 52 GB in just 5 hours
<hudsy> I've read some readme
<hudsy> but nothing
<eilker> emax: use ls -lh
<june> hudsy: that's not how you do things in ubuntu, you go to the kicker menu,  then adept package manager
<june> to install things
<tomaczec> eMaX_: me, personally, does not use BEagle.
<hudsy> and then??
<june> !universe > hudsy
<eilker> !lightscribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightscribe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jontec> mankeletor: you still there?
<tomaczec> !ubotu
<eMaX_> I mean honestly
<jontec> !universe | hudsy
<ubotu> hudsy: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<eMaX_> I am not exactly amused
<june> ubotu should have given you directions for enabling universe and multiverse repositories, do it, then after you've done that, open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<eilker> fdoving: do i have a chance to have the bot locally ?
<eMaX_> ok where is beagle autostarted
<mankeletor> jontec: im still here
<eMaX_> well beagle crashed when it tried to index my evolution email folder
<fdoving> eilker: ubotu? you can browse bots.ubuntulinux.nl
<jontec> mankeletor: the packages aren't avaliable for apt-get or Adept
<eilker> fdoving: yes
<impact> hi everybody
<june> SSJ: still not seeing the fps... unfortunately, but it seems smooth enough to assume it's not software
<tomaczec> eMaX_: ps -aef | grep beagle -> kill -9
<hudsy> and to install java from adept what must I instalL?
<SSJ> june:That's odd - try:
<jontec> mankeletor: only alsa-utils and alsa-oss.... but I'm not sure that's the problem... why did the instructions suddenly prevent kmix from seeing the card?
<mike> jabba huh
<SSJ> june:glxinfo | grep direct
<eMaX_> well I want to disable it entirely
<impact> Does anybody have a DLINK 530T working with (k)ubuntu 6.10?
<june> hudsy: enable the universe and multiverse repositories, ubotu should have told you how to
<coreymon77> impact: chipset?
<june> once you've done that open up a console and type   sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<SSJ> june:strings `which glxgears` | grep "^-"
<tomaczec> maybe someone enlighted could explain the relation of 'chipset-driver-module' to the rest. i guess this is a major prob for the newcomers.
<SSJ> june:gives all arguments glxgears can take.
<mankeletor> jontec: try to install the other package of alsa
<butchart> hola
<butchart> saludos desde mazatlan sinaloa mexicooooo
<mankeletor> butchart: hola
<eMaX_> oh yes and virtual memory usage just dropped below zero when I killed beagled
<june> SSj: heh says it can't find the strings command
<SSJ> june:Weird!
<eilker> !welcome
<ubotu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<june> it's alright, i was just interested in installing beryl for fun on my mother's computer (this one) but i probably won't anyways since it's got 6.06 and i don't really wanna upgrade just for a new xorg
<jontec> mankeletor: the ones that I can... I have only alsa-utils (which was already installed) and alsa-oss
<butchart> aqui hablan puro ingles?
<june> !espanol
<ArrAKeeN> iop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espanol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jontec> mankeletor: as in they are
<june> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<butchart> muchas gracias amigo
<butchart> gracias
<butchart> byeeee
<butchart> ;)
<june> np
<tomaczec> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<eilker> !proc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jontec> I can actually understand what ubotu was saying :D obtendran is a verb from obtener and it's conjugated in the future tense... ayuda is help
<tomaczec> !el
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<tomaczec> cool :)
<marko> Help please. I launch ktorrent in 6.10 (after recent distro upgrade) and ktorrent launches but opens no window. I want it to open a window so I can work with it. Ideas?
<fdoving> marko: does it appear in the systray (lower right corner, by the clock)
<SSJ> marko:Is there no systray icon?
<SSJ> doh
<TheDebugger> marko: You could try to delete de config
<thecrazylol> anyone german?
<CVirus> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tomaczec> thecrazylol:  #kubuntu-de
<marko> TheDebugger: yes, all OK now. Thanks. I'm new to ktorrent, coming from Auz.
<tomaczec> marko: aussie?
<TheDebugger> good
<TheDebugger> Azureus?
<rance> Anyone know how to configure sound in kubuntu when a bug in the alsa module is misidentifiying the capabilities of the sound card?
<coreymon77> guys
<eilker> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<coreymon77> you know how iwconfig is thecommand for wireless
<coreymon77> whats the command for wired
<impact> ifconfig
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> so is it the same thing
<coreymon77> iwconfig essid [essid]  key [key] 
<tomaczec> coreymon77: it's all a file.
<coreymon77> i mean
<coreymon77> ifconfig [interface]  essid [essid]  key [key] 
<coreymon77> that the command?
<rance> eiker: sorry but that link just isnt helpful my card is properly identified and the right module is loaded, but it is detected as having capabilities and features not present, (a known alsa bug for the via82xx module
<impact> it more like: ifconfig adapter .... gateway etc.
<matroblend> Has anyone figured out how to launch pythonCard in Kubuntu
<tomaczec> matroblend: more a python prob i guess.
<matroblend> k
<chupa-chups> #python
<gan|y|med> good evening
<gan|y|med> i need some help with digikam
<tomaczec> chupa-chups: python users/coders should know their channels. not need to target.
<tomaczec> s/not/no/
<chupa-chups> sorry wrong type
<gan|y|med> in dapper i could connect my eos 350d just fine, automatic detection (ptp mode), everything worked fine. in edgy i cannot access the camera in ptp mode at all. auto detection gives normal mode. i can connect and see the pics, but i can't download them. libgphoto2 is installed
<gan|y|med> any ideas?
<nceterval> So, after a thoroughly botched hoary->edgy upgrade has left my laptop in an unusable state, I have decided to do a fresh Edgy install.  There are a few stopping points that I would like some advice on, though: I have an encrypted /home partition that I'd like to keep and I will be doing the actual installation to the HDD using a different computer, as my laptop cannot boot from removable media.  What special perparations
<nceterval>  must I make?
<draje> anyone know if kopete syncs the buddylist correctly (just screen names) with the AIM server?
<gan|y|med> why doesn't digikam work anymore???
<zorglu_> q. anybody succeed to use /dev/random on dapper ? it is way too slow here. has it been fixed in edgy/feisty ?
<SSJ> gan|y|med:Maybe try asking in #digikam ... ?
<gan|y|med> there is such a channel? thx
<rance> I only tried to use /dev/random once, and it ran out of entrophy but an apt-get update from another command line provided the balance, but other than that I didnt notice any slowness
<gan|y|med> ok, now digikam crashed
<tomaczec> it works... :)
<zorglu_> rance: well i code crypto and use it frequently... before i was using fedora 4 and it almost never run out of entropy, with dapper it is ALWAYS blocking
<tomaczec> netsplit... not me!
<zorglu_> rance: i dont use it for the whole day, and i cant even generate a single key
<zorglu_> rance: as it is my compile box, it got plenty of entropy during the day :)
<zorglu_> rance: hence me saying something is broken in the ubuntu version of it
<tomaczec> zorglu_: sounds serious.
<zorglu_> sudo ln -fs /dev/urandom /dev/random  <- my current workaround
<tomaczec> zorglu_: reported it to the ubuntu team?
<zorglu_> i cant ask my user to do that
<zorglu_> tomaczec: well nobody answer me :)
<tomaczec> zorglu_: this #is _not_ the 'ubuntu team', so!
<rance> zorglu_ that sounds wrong somehow, I agree
<gan|y|med> i have a process (digikam) that i cannot kill with kill -9. what can i do???
<zorglu_> tomaczec: ?
<tomaczec> zorglu_: i mean -> it is not very relevant what you say here. report it to the coders!
<zorglu_> tomaczec: and i answered 'nobody answered me'
<dsheedy> hello I am having issues get the nvidia glx drivers to work correctly.  I have rem'd out dri xorg.conf file, made sure the nvidia module is loaded,but when X starts I get nvidia splash screen then lockups
<tomaczec> zorglu_: tell it to 'ditit' or 'slashdot'.
<tomaczec> s/ditit/digit/
<Valmarko> Anyone knows how to install video streaming - Firefox?
<tomaczec> zorglu_: but... give the codes at least 73hours to react to your mail.
<tomaczec> s/codes/coders/
<dsheedy> Valmarko:I am not sure about kubuntu, but mplayer and mplayerplug-in will get you what you want, you may need to look into the codecs as some have legal issues.
<Valmarko> ok, tanks
<fiendskull9> i cant get KDE to use my USB headset
<fiendskull9> the volume mixer is detecting it
<gan|y|med> it is a very sad day, i have to restart because a buggy programme... restart! i am sad
<mongi> hallo
<TheDebugger> Pauvre garcon :')
<phobiac> I'm trying to get screenkast but it appears that the site they had with packages on it is down, and I'm having issues with compiling from the source. Anyone happen to have the packages?
<zorglu_> ALL: i found out my issue with the /dev/random. i had a ssh in my makefile - aka i was draining /dev/random entropy during the whole day. aka my bad, nothing is wrong with dapper /dev/random
<phobiac> Hawkwind, are you there?
<Zaggynl> Hi, does anyone know how to get k3b burning faster then 2.3x speed?
<Zaggynl> I'm using a BenQ DW1650, with udma5 enabled
<kevman> Does anyone know  how to change the mapping of laptop playback keys?
<CSonicGo> hey guys, when will "Swiftfox" be included in ubuntu? if.. at all?
<family> hey. a while back, I accidentaly pressed like Control-Alt-+  and I liked the results(it made everything big and I could move around with the mouse)  I can't remember what exact combination it was though can someone tell me?
<Nontitle> yes, you can just do Ctrl+Alt++ or Ctrl+Alt+- and it changes the resolution
<CSonicGo> OK, anyone know how to mount a floppy  in kubuntu?
<Nontitle> mount /dev/fd0
<nuxil> M$ ( Vista  ) == Viruses Intruders Spyware Trojans and Adware  :P
<avalon> Can someone please help me find out what /dev/event my USB device is connected to?
<CSonicGo> ouch.
<Nontitle> chances are it's /dev/sda1
<nixternal> anyone in here using Wine?
<Nontitle> i use wine from time to time
<nixternal> i need to know where it is located in the KMenu, so I don't have to install it to find out
<avalon> This isn't a jump drive Nontitle, it's a touchscreen, probably considered by the system as a mouse
<Nontitle> oh
<Nontitle> well, i have never used a touchscreen so i don't know
<nixternal> im writing up some system documentation and I am at that part
<Nontitle> USB can pop up in pretty much any event
<avalon> Is there a way to see them all so I can take a guess?
<Nontitle> i don't think it's in the KMenu, i think you just directly run the EXE file
<phobiac> nixternal: There's a directory of installed programs in the Kmenu
<nixternal> hmm, i thought before when i looked it, that it was in there
<Nontitle> other than opening up /dev in a file manager, probably not
<nixternal> phobiac: rock on, thanks
<phobiac> nixternal: For me it's right under "utilities"
<phobiac> It has the default folder icon.
<nixternal> ahh ya, i remember that now
<avalon> Hmm.. okay, I've got mouse, mouse0, and ts0
<avalon> along with event0, 1, and 2
<esaym> hey everyone
<esaym> is need a refresher for where the config file is located for the login screen
<esaym> the resolution is different on the log in screen vs desktop
<Nontitle> is that possible?
<avalon> What's that Nontitle?
<esaym> was that directed at me?
<Nontitle> no, it was directed at avlon
<esaym> oh
<esaym> well dang :(
<avalon> Is having all those devices possible? I don't really know..
<Nontitle> i mean yes it was directed at you
<Nontitle> sorry i need sleep lol
<Nontitle> esaym, i don't think you can do that under X, but you can use Ctrl+Alt++ and Ctrl+Alt+- to change the resolution
<esaym> whle at the log in screen?
<willy_> Bonsoir
<avalon> Hmm.. one other question. I'm about to make a major change in my xorg. I've got a backup, but where can I see the error list if xorg has them?
<esaym> this is the problem i am trying to trouble shoot: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=511935
<Nontitle> if you fail, it should show the log, and then ask if you want a more detailed version
<esaym> does the log in screen come into play at all when shutdown is called?
<Nontitle> esaym: it works at both the login screen and the desktop
<avalon> I've never been able to see the error file like that? Mine always just dumps me at tty1 and asks me to login.
<esaym> oh ok
<esaym> didnt know that
<phobiac> Alright this is odd. I'm trying to to compile a package from source, and when I do ./configure everything checks out fine until I get to something involving Qt. I get this error: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Nontitle> you have to install QT 3.2 or over. search for it in synaptic or adept
<Nontitle> sorry, the development files for QT 3.2
<Nontitle> or over
<esaym> ok well i am going to restart
<phobiac> That's the odd part, in adept when I attempt to install libqt4-dev I get a BREAK error.
<esaym> ok n/m
<esaym> bbl
<phobiac> It conflicts with qt3-dev-tools
<Nontitle> open Konsole and type in sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev hopefully that might work
<phobiac> However I can't remove that package, because adept appears to be dependent on it.
<Nontitle> lol funny how that works out
<Nontitle> you should install synaptic
<lotusleaf> Synaptic for the win!
<phobiac> Eh, I guess I'll have to do that.
<tobre> Hi all!
<hudsy> ji
<hudsy> hi
<Nontitle> hi
<tobre> I wonder that can I update my Kubuntu (edgy) to Feisty Herd without problems?
<tobre> Fo example lousing data?
<tobre> For
<fdoving> tobre: don't expect that process to be painless.
<phobiac> If you're worried about problems, updating to a in development OS isn't a good idea.
<phobiac> an*
<fdoving> the current feisty kernel hardlocks my machine when loading the wireless driver module.
<tobre> Hmmm
<fdoving> I'd stick with edgy. there are no dramatic changes to feisty anyway. yet.
<tobre> My edgy is working quite good.
<tobre> OK. :)
<tobre> Thanks for your suggestions. :)
<raquel> hola buenas noches a todos
<raquel> espero que paseis felices fiestas
<fdoving> !es | raquel
<ubotu> raquel: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<raquel> thank you
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<Nontitle> I still have dapper
<Nontitle> notice how it's [D] apper, [E] dgy, then [F] eisty, [D] [E] [F] 
<phobiac> Nontitle: When edgy first came out I changed all my sources.list entries to say edgy instead of dapper, then updated everything.
<phobiac> Only afterwards did I learn how incredibly stupid that was. :D
<Nontitle> lol
<phobiac> Luckily nothing broke.
<Nontitle> the only time i did that wsa to install KDE4
<birge> hi
<matthew_> Nontitle, KDE 4 is out? I thought it was only available for developers...
<Nontitle> I'm going to wait until Feisty comes out before i upgrade because Edgy has alrady been out for a while now and if i go to edgy i will just habve to upgrade again.
<Nontitle> it is only for developers
<Nontitle> but i still like to use it every onec in a while
<matthew_> Nontitle, is it semi-complete (can I use it for my DE?)
<avalon> What happened with my xorg? Here's the log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38421/
<Nontitle> yep
<matthew_> Nontitle, lots of bugs still?
<birge> i need some help
<Nontitle> avalon: so far it looks like it needs /dev/wacom but it doesn't exist
<Nontitle> thats about it
<birge> i am a totally newbie, i have just installed kubuntu
<DFM> Can someone please point me to the website that will help me determine what wifi adapter's will work with Kubuntu?
<avalon> Hmm... I don't need the /dev/wacom since it's for tablet pcs. Is that something put in by default, or did ubuntu detect my touchscreen as a tablet?
<birge> how can i add my dvd player?
<Nontitle> matthew_: yes, but it's still stable and usable, but it looks just like KDE3 and isn't that much better, it's also recommended to still run stuff on KDE3
<Nontitle> avalon: i was just thinking the same thing, that might be it, but if it is, i'm not sure what to do about it
<matthew_> Nontitle, yeah...kinda what I thought...so...what do you know about plasma?
<Nontitle> the new desktop thingy?
<avalon> Hmm.. well if it just put it there as default, I'll delete its references, but I'll work with it some more if it's actually an attempt at detection
<yamal> avalon: ubuntu adds these to all xorg configurations, even when most people dont have that hardware
<Nontitle> yeah, there are also quite alot of other "projects" that are going to help KDE4 in the future
<avalon> Well.. in that case goodbye wacom.. and let me see if it likes my touchscreen now :)
<yamal> avalon: safe to remove, but be sure to get rid of every reference in that case or xorg won't start
* avalon nods
<phobiac> Ahhhh yes
<Nontitle> . (**) stylus: always reports core events
<Nontitle> 770. (**) stylus device is /dev/wacom
<Nontitle> 771. (**) stylus is in absolute mode
<Nontitle> 772. (**) stylus: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
<phobiac> All I had to do was downgrade a package.
<Nontitle> 777. (**) cursor: always reports core events
<Nontitle> 778. (**) cursor device is /dev/wacom
<Nontitle> 779. (**) cursor is in relative mode
<Nontitle> 780. (**) cursor: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
<Nontitle> that's what i took from your xorg configuration
<avalon> So.. it's getting confused and trying to load stuff for a tablet that I don't have
<Nontitle> yeah
#kubuntu 2006-12-23
<Nontitle> it seems to be forcing the ISD V4 protocol and i have no clue what that is
<Nontitle> this part might be more descriptive
<Nontitle> 792. (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
<Nontitle> 793. (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)
<Nontitle> 794. (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
<matthew_> Nontitle, yep, the new desktop thing...can't find info about it anywhere...just  that it's a revolutionary new desktop thing...lol
<Nontitle> so go into the xorg and remove the line >>Option "Device" "/dev/wacom"
* avalon ndos
<DFM> Anyone on the wifi please?
<avalon> nods*
<Nontitle> if you search KDE4 in google the first page should be the Roadmap for it
<Nontitle> on kde.org
* Nontitle has no Title
<avalon> Okay here comes a reboot, wish me luck :)
<Nontitle> i will
<birge> anyone on the dvd problem?
<Nontitle> i mean good luck
<family> what might have changed to make it suck that control-alt-+ does not work
<Nontitle> you must have multiple Display options in the Xorg.conf Screen section
<Bubba_Gump> have problems with kde menu editor: I select the menu that I would like to use and then, kde menu reverts back or changes the menu around completely differently
<hudsy> hi
<Nontitle> hi
<hudsy> i cant install java for firefox
<hudsy> how can I?
<hudsy> I've endabled universe and multiverse...
<fiendskull9> hudsy: are you on AMDx86_64
<hudsy> no
<fiendskull9> hmm
<fiendskull9> i have no idea
<avalon> Almost there, one xorg error left
<avalon> Fatal server error:
<avalon> libc_wrapper error: passed invalid FILE handle to xf86fprintf
<avalon> Any clue as to what that is?
<phobiac> Okay this is getting really annoying. Whenever I do ./configure when trying to compile a package from source I get an issue with Qt that says: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<phobiac> However I have Qt4, with all the dev packages.
<phobiac> Dev and dev-tools.
<aseigo> phobiac: what is $QTDIR set to?
<phobiac> aseigo: How do I find out?
* avalon fires up the good old google trying to find that
<aseigo> phobiac: echo $QTDIR
<Nontitle> where is avalon
<avalon> Right here Nontitle :)
<phobiac> Returns nothing
<Nontitle> i think i might have found a solution
* avalon jumps for joy
<avalon> Whats that Nontitle? :)
<Nontitle> change >>Option "Device" "/dev/wacom"<< with >>Option "Device" "/dev/input/event"
<avalon> And select the event my touchscreen is attached to?
<Nontitle>  # Change to # /dev/input/event # for USB # Tablet PC ONLY
<matthew_> Nontitle, seems cool...but is it just another widget-er...like superkaramba? I know it said that was just the start of Plasma...but I don't see what else they are planning to do...
<aseigo> phobiac: ah, wait, it's looking for qt3
<aseigo> phobiac: not qt4
<Nontitle> it's the comments from the xorg.conf file
<aseigo> >=3.2 means qt3. qt4, while newer, doesn't actually fullfill that requirement
<avalon> Or comment out the line?
<phobiac> Isn't >= greater than or equal to?
<Nontitle> >=3.2 means 3.2-3.9, although 3.9 isn't out
<aseigo> phobiac: yes. but qt4 is not the same as qt3
<phobiac> Oh okay
<aseigo> phobiac: in this case it means, pedantically, "a version of qt3 >=3.2"
<phobiac> So I'll try getting qt3 dev packages.
<avalon> Lemme go a commenting and see Nontitle :)
<aseigo> phobiac: that'll likely do it
<phobiac> Thank you, I never would have figured that out.
<avalon> Here we go again, reboot pending :)
<Nontitle> kk
<Admiral_Chicago> hello everyone
<Nontitle> hi
<max_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<max_> !flashplayer
<nuxil> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nuxil> !boobs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> :P
<max_> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<phobiac> The bot is a virgin
<max_> !backports
<nuxil> lol
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Admiral_Chicago> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* Admiral_Chicago looks at the room
* max_ never abused bot
<Admiral_Chicago> to be honest i always do a /msg ubotu or I open a dialogue box
<Admiral_Chicago> no i'm just saying that as a general rule max_  nothing agains you in general
<Admiral_Chicago> just as information for the room
<nuxil> your a boring admirale :p
<Admiral_Chicago> :(
<nuxil> no fun with bot :P
<nuxil> jk
<Admiral_Chicago> no just have him on /msg
<hatta> you're own private bot chat
<hatta> 4.99 a minute
<nuxil> lol
* lupine_85 tutts disapprovingly
<lupine_85> s/he/it's not a rentbot you know :p
<BrianSteffens> haha @ hatta
<hatta> sorry lupine_85, I should have said "your"
<lupine_85> grammar--
<BrianSteffens> grammar = grammar * -1
<ZeuGiRDoR> I've a problem with my bluetooth usb device: I can see my mobile phone using "hcitool scan", but the mobile phone can't find my pc
<ZeuGiRDoR> and bluetooth obex client doesn't work..
<max_> where do you put the files in the flash insaller/
<phobiac> Okay another issue with compling.
<phobiac> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<phobiac> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<phobiac> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<family> can someone tell me what the name of the tecnology behinf control-alt-+
<phobiac> I need kde devel right?
<Admiral_Chicago> X server iirc
<Nontitle> avalon still isn't back yet...
<Nontitle> uh-oh, i think i broke his computer lol
<max_> where do you put the files in the flash insaller?
<ArrAKeeN> bye bye !
<fdoving> nite.
<phobiac> max_ You mean the flash plugin?
<phobiac> The libflash.oji or something similar?
<max_> yes
<max_> no
<max_> libflashpalyer.so
<phobiac> max_ There should be a readme file that tells you where.
<phobiac> Do you want it just for firefox/some other browser or system wide?
<max_> firefox
<phobiac> I'm pretty sure firefox is ~/.mozilla/plugins
<family> nothing happens when I press control-alt-+ and xrandr does not work on the other resolution.  in xorg.conf I have multiple resolutoins for the 24 bit depth wich I use
<loudawg> Hey guys I'm having an issue with Amarok where I'm trying to transfer music to my generic audio player (it's a UMS device), but every time I click Transfer the song(s) fail to copy and amarok gives me an error.  Yet I can manually copy stuff just fine.  Any ideas?
<Lam_> can amarok and kate not read unicode? my unicode always comes up as those weird blackboxed question mark things
<dwidmann> Lam_: What font are you using?
<Lam_> dwidmann: sans serif apparently. what should i change it to ?
<dwidmann> Not sure, try Dejavu Sans
<HymnToLife> dwidmann, the Bitstream Vera fonts support anything you could dream of :p
<HymnToLife> (that was for Lam_ sorry :p)
<dwidmann> HymnToLife: Dejavu sans is based on Bitstream Vera, but I do believe it actually supports more languages...
<dwidmann> or something of the such
<Lam_> oh duh. the id3 tags are messed up
<Lam_> no wonder why it won't read the unicode
<CSonicGo> oh glee
<dwidmann> Lam_: that certainly doesn't help
<CSonicGo> I heard about some haxxors making an exploit in the ID3 tags
<CSonicGo> :(
* dwidmann uses ogg, and is therefore immune :D
<Lam_> hehe the font change worked. thanks for the help guys
<dwidmann> no problem
<CSonicGo> ogg rules
<CSonicGo> for speech it's the best I've found
<dwidmann> Speex?
<CSonicGo> yes, and vorbis itself
<CSonicGo> though I prefer vorbis for speech as it's clearer to me
<dwidmann> Here's a killer: encode a 15 minute long track containing ten minutes of silence as an mp3, encode that same file with ogg. Compare file sizes.
<thecrazylol> where can i get an output information with how much mhz my cpu is running?
<dwidmann> cat /proc/cupinfo
<dwidmann> **cpuinfo
<dwidmann> That or the kinfocenter
<thecrazylol> ah ok :) thx
<dsheedy> do most ppl here use the stock kernels, or compile there own, I am just wondering seeing I have having so many issues with nvidia drivers and stock kernel
<dwidmann> I use a stock kernel, compiling my own takes too long to be worth the effort.
<morgajel_> hey guys
<xenol> plz how cna i kill process? i pressed to kill and nothing happens
<dwidmann> hey
<lotusleaf> xenol: 'killall processname' at the command line
<dwidmann> xenol: try this in konsole: sudo killall appname
<morgajel_> dsheedy: I've spent a lot of time compiling different kernels and such and have played with quite a few settings.
<dsheedy> kill -9 process#
<lotusleaf> well, maybe he learned by killall ircclientname
<dsheedy> lol
<lotusleaf> :P
<phobiac> xenol: Is one process eating up a lot of cpu?
<HymnToLife> I use to compile kernels back in 2000, it made me feel s0 1337
<dwidmann> If you have to deal with restricted modules, using stock kernels saves a lot of time...
<lotusleaf> xenol: 'killall processname' at the command line
<dsheedy> well I have been using gentoo and on they everything is compiled
<HymnToLife> but really, unless you have very specific needs, the use of it is close to zero
<lotusleaf> xenol: you should also look into using top and/or htop at the command line too, they're useful tool
<HymnToLife> and unless you're using Gentoo, too :p
<thecrazylol> what is the difference between beyond and stock?
<dsheedy> lol
<dsheedy> I would use the stock,if i could just get the nvidia-glx package to work
<HymnToLife> dsheedy, have you tried installing drivers from nvidia.com ?
<dwidmann> dsheedy: if that package won't work for you, you could always set it up yourself ... perhaps with envy?
<HymnToLife> I have no problems with them
<loudawg> yeah, having been a hardcore gentoo user for years until a couple of months ago when switching to ubuntu, I can agree  :-)
<dsheedy> modules load, xorg.conf is correct, but it splashes the nvidia screen then locks
<dsheedy> no i have not, but I will.
<dwidmann> !envy | dsheedy
<ubotu> dsheedy: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<dsheedy> ok thx
<lupine_85> http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk
<lupine_85> slightly less painful than envy; about as hackish (although in a less assumptions-making way)
<dsheedy> I suppose I will need to download sources though
<dsheedy> what is the package name?
* lupine_85 > envy :p
<lupine_85> no compilation
<dwidmann> envy makes the process of setting up the drivers braindead easy
<dsheedy> oh not even kernel module?
<dsheedy> ok
<lupine_85> not even a jot of compilation :p
<dsheedy> ok trying, need to switch network cables over bbl.
<HymnToLife> envy is so un-1337 :p
<vladi> hi just installed kubuntu dapper amd64, whats the best way to upgrade to edgy?
<hudsy> hi!!
<hudsy> how can I install java for mozilla firefox??
<loudawg> vladi:  since you just installed, why don't you just re-install over again with edgy?  That would be the best option in my opinion, and the fastest too
<vladi> loudawg: i would but i dont have an edgy CD, and would prefer to upgrade if it was less of a d/l
<vladi> if its the same it doesnt matter i spose
<phobiac> vladi: Do you have a DVD burner and a spare DVD?
<loudawg> vladi:  It's pretty much the same....it'll take way longer to update than to just download the edgy ISO.  The update requires like 550 megs or so of downloads anyway, so it's pointless
<vladi> kk i'll do that then
<vladi> ty
<genii> matthew_ :)
<matthew_> genii, hey...long time no see...can't chat much...I'm at work...
<dominik> hello orld
<dominik> hello world
<genii> np Just checking in from home before I go into work for another allnighter LOL
<matthew_> genii, do you know much about windows? I know...linux only in this channel...
<genii> matthew_ I have to deal with all OS, so yeah
<matthew_> genii, ok...is it cool if you help me w/ some problems? we can do it through pm...
<phobiac> Hmmm. Okay I was finally succesful in compling screenkast from source, however now I have another issue. I did make install, and it installed without giving me errors, however not I have no idea how to use it. Looking at the output from make install it says it created directories and files in /usr however doing the commanded "screenkast" does nothing.
<genii> OK lemme see if I can open a separate channel
<phobiac> matthew_ I know a little about windows, I might be able to help too if you need it.
<matthew_> phobiac, cool...ok, h/o
<phobiac> It was the only OS I used up until a few months ago.
<matthew_> genii, you get my response?
<matthew_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<genii> no :(  Wait a minute or 2 and I'll boot up mu home irc server and give you the addie
<genii> Some shortcoming of chatzilla I think
<genii> my nick is already registered btw
<phobiac> I can start up a channel if you need it. At least when I join an empty channel it still works for me.
<touch> Okay, I'm officially lost. I've tried using the default wacom entries in the xorg.conf to make my touchscreen work, that didn't work, I've loaded a second driver, added it to xorg.conf and that didn't work.. how do I get this thing to at least accept there's a touchscree?
<touch> Err.. touchscreen that is
<genii> matthew_ OK, go by irc to kaulbach.torfree.net   channel #ubuntu
<genii> Anyone else is welcome also to discuss the windows thing :)
<ubuntu> where should i install GRUB to?
<phobiac> ubunutu: Grub should already be installed, what exactly is your problem?
<ubuntu> i'm just in the installer and it says (hd0) for grub and lets me change it. just wondering if i should leave it there?
<phobiac> ubuntu: Leave it
<ubuntu> phobiac: thanks
<phobiac> Grub is your boot menu
<ubuntu> what is hd0?
<phobiac> A partition on your drive
<genii> hd0=hda
<ubuntu> oh
<phobiac> Your hard drive can be segmented into different sections.
<ubuntu> so say i wanted to install onto a disk other than hda?
<genii> hd(0,1)=hda1  etc
<phobiac> One thing that's good for is if your have another operation system on the hard drive, you can keep them form messing each other up.
<ubuntu> would i want to make sure grub was on that one?
<genii> ubuntu usually master mbr is best
<phobiac> I think grub works no matter where it is, but it's probably safest to let it install where it wants to.
<ubuntu> ok thanks ^^
<dominik> can someone tell me how to see all the processes running on the computer??
<phobiac> Dominik, top works but I can't figure out how to scroll through the list of processes.
<ubuntu> System->KSysGuard works for me
<genii> matthew_ If you have probs with getting to it by domain name try 72.0.72.232
<JohnFlux> meow
<dominik> i would like to disable  some services that are not neccessary for my configuration
<JohnFlux> dominik: don't trust ksysguard/top to judge the amount of memory a process uses
<JohnFlux> they outright lie ;-)
<JohnFlux> dominik: only way really is to run free, run the process, then run free again and compare the difference
<dominik> hmm
<touch> Okay, I'm officially lost. I've tried using the default wacom entries in the xorg.conf to make my touchscreen work, that didn't work, I've loaded a second driver, added it to xorg.conf and that didn't work.. how do I get this thing to at least accept there's a touchscree?
<genii> touch are you using a mouse as well or just the touchscreen?
<touch> Mouse and Monitor, but I'd be willing to kerchuck the mouse
<dominik> i hate to refer to Windows here, but on windows, you can go to services and disable all those processes that run on startup...is there anyway I can acieve the same thing with linux??
<genii> if no mouse you could just symlink /dev/mouse to the wacom dev
<touch> How would I do that?
<genii> touch Do you know what the wacom device name is?
<Nontitle> touch: aren't you avalon?
<phobiac> dominik: I know there is a way to do that, give me a second.
<hudsy> how can I install java for mozilla firefox??
<phobiac> hudsy: Have you looked for guides on google?
<touch> It's just whatever comes in default in the xorg.conf file. It's called Wacom Eraser, Stylus, and Touchscreen respectively. Yup Nontitle, ya got me ;)
<hudsy> yes....
<genii> dominik in /etc/default there are entries for what runs. In the file for what you don't want to start just change to No from Yes
<hudsy> but i cant find nothing that installs correctly java in kubuntu...
<phobiac> dominik:Do what genii said^
<CSonicGo> how do I run a python program?
<CSonicGo> :(
<touch> I"m just trying to force it to show me some kinda action as a touchscreen genii
<CSonicGo> !python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<phobiac> Hudsy: I don't know how to help you, I've had issues with getting it working myself and I've just given up.
<phobiac> CSonicGo: Just a guess, but do you have the packages needed to handle python scripts?
<touch> Any ideas genii?
<dominik> phobiac, genii: cheers guys, let me try that..
<CSonicGo> well, I guess so
<genii> touch Sorry, can't be of much help then right now :( I'd have to ddelve into what model you have, what dev entry it should be etc etc
<graft> yo, anyone got these GL visualizations working in amarok? like 'nastyfft' and such?
<touch> LOL, aright thanks anyways.. a googling I go
<phobiac> CSonicGo: Open up adept or synaptic and search python. They might not be installed.
<matthew_> genii, sorry to be so rude, but I had to help some customers...will you be available in about 30 minutes?
<Sanne> CSonicGo: if I may jump in... what are you trying to do with python?
<CSonicGo> how do I run a python program? do I type "python" "
<CSonicGo> I was trying to run this pygame thing
<Sanne> CSonicGo: python filename.py
<phobiac> CSonicGo: If the packages are installed to handle it, you should be able to just double click the script.
<CSonicGo> it opens up "kate"
<phobiac> Oh, guess not then. Try what Sanne said.
<Sanne> CSonicGo: ah, pygame... you have a game written in pygame and want to run it? If so, you also need to have the pygame support packages installed.
<CSonicGo> :/
<CSonicGo> I got that
<genii> matthew_ np, I understand yer at work :) I'll be around. May be at work myself by then actually. I just meant to check in at home then go there afterwards actually LOL
<genii> matthew my home irc box will be on now so can still meet there if neccesary
<phobiac> graft: Nastfft doesn't work for me but some of the others like Jess do.
<Sanne> CSonicGo: let's see if oython is running, please type 'python' in a konsole and paste the output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org.
<graft> phobiac: yeah, all the ones that don't use opengl libs work...
<CSonicGo> it is running, I see the problem now
<graft> and for some reason gdkpixbuf does nothing
<CSonicGo> the files the script is calling for are lowercase
<CSonicGo> and they should be uppercase
<genii> matthew_ Incidentally home irc box = ubuntu server 6.06 :)
<Sanne> CSonicGo: darn, another Windows nastiness, eh? ;)
<phobiac> graft: I don't know enough about it to really be of any help. Sorry. :/
<CSonicGo> YES. :(
<Sanne> CSonicGo: do you have many files to rename? If so, I might have a tip for you.
<graft> phobiac: damn you!!! DAAMNNN YOOOOUUUU!!!
<graft> phobiac: err, i mean, no prob, bra :P
<genii> heh
<phobiac> lol
<CSonicGo> yes
<CSonicGo> tell me this "tip" heh
<Sanne> CSonicGo: you can rename all files in a folder with the console program 'rename'. Type 'man rename', there is an example to change from upper- to lowercase there. If you get stuck, shout ;)
<genii> OK, leaving now and will return ~0 mins
<CSonicGo> oh ok yay
<genii> ~30 mins even
<dominik> good nighteveryone, talk to you guys again soon :-)
<genii> matthew_ see you in a bit
<CSonicGo> Unrecognized character \xE2 at (eval 1) line 1.
<CSonicGo> O_o
<CSonicGo> oh shoot, I have numbers in these filenames.
<adam> super, udao mi si wszystko ustawi
<prak> can anyone suggest how to install win32 codecs on kubuntu edgy eft?
<Hawkwind> phobiac: I am for a minute, yes
<phobiac> Hawkwind: I'm good now. You said yesterday that you had screenkast in your repo, but I added the lines to my sources.list and updated and couldn't find it with adept.
<phobiac> However I succesfully complied it so now my only problem is using it. :D
<Hawkwind> phobiac: Yeah, forgot it was for Dapper only.  I never did rebuild them for Edgy
<phobiac> Hawkwind: S'kay
<prak> can anyone suggest how to install win32 codecs on kubuntu edgy eft?
<avalon> How do I repair this error in xorg?
<avalon> Fatal server error:
<avalon> libc_wrapper error: passed invalid FILE handle to xf86fprintf
<phobiac> prak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278
<phobiac> No idea if it works
<Hawkwind> !codecs | prak
<ubotu> prak: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danny500> #wesnoth
<tzbishop> How do I enable Java in Konqueror?
<tzbishop> Java is installed and working on firefox2. I am pointing Konqueror to search /usr/lib/firefox/plugins for plugins (where libjava is) but I am unable to play Java applets
<sirjinx> Hi
<sirjinx> Can someone help me with my mouse?
<sirjinx> I'm using a laptop, and I plugged in a second mouse. For some reason, after a while, it always starts to lag. Like, it doesn't move smoothly. But, the touchpad is just fine.
<alex_> I am playing a DVD with kaffeine but am unable to get subtitles ? How can I get them ?
<juniemoon> hey everybody
<lakhia> How can I find out if my webcam will work with Kubuntu 6,10?
<Whopper> hi
<juniemoon> I'm trying to get my mother on kubuntu, but am having some resolution problems
<lakhia> hi
<Whopper> does anyone have updated code that should be in sources.list?
<Whopper> link?
<juniemoon> I have a benq t705 monitor and a voodoo3 (rev 01) graphics card
<juniemoon> but I can't get resolution higher than 800x600
<avalon> Aside from Canoical, is there any pay site I could contact to get one time support for a problem?
<lakhia> Whopper: try: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Whopper> lakhia: thanks :P
<juniemoon> i've tried the suggestions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto but nothing seems to work
<juniemoon> anyone have any ideas?
<matthew_> juniemoon, what's the problem?
<juniemoon> matthew_, i can't figure out how to get a higher resolution for my display
<juniemoon> I'm stuck at 800x600 on a 17-inch monitor
<Alter-Ego> you tried system settings ?
<matthew_> juniemoon, ok...I think I know what to do...
<juniemoon> alter-ego, yes, and i've tried multiple modifications to my xorg.conf file
<juniemoon> nothing seems to work
<matthew_> juniemoon, go into the Kmenu->System Settings->Monitor and Display
<juniemoon> yep, I'm there
<matthew_> juniemoon, ok...now click the "Administrator" button and input your password
<juniemoon> highest is 800x600, lowest is 640x480
<matthew_> juniemoon, Now, go into the hardware tab
<juniemoon> yep, "tdfx" card and "plug and play" monitor
<matthew_> juniemoon, ok, you need to "Configure" your monitor
<matthew_> juniemoon, click configure and go into "Generic Monitors"
<matthew_> juniemoon, still with me?
<juniemoon> matthew, what next?
<juniemoon> yep
<matthew_> juniemoon, now, just select a resolution/frequency that you know your monitor will support
<juniemoon> matthew, how do i know if i should pick 60/70 Hz ?
<matthew_> juniemoon, the lowest possible is 60Hz...but if you're using a CRT monitor, you'll get flicker in the corners of your eyes...
<matthew_> juniemoon, I would try at around 1024x768 @ 70Hz to start out...
<CSonicGo> ?
<CSonicGo> I'm on 60 Hz and I don't notice flicker :/
<CSonicGo> then again my monitor is old
<matthew_> CSonicGo, are you using an LCD monitor?
<CSonicGo> no
<matthew_> guess not
<matthew_> CSonicGo, hmmm, if you stare at the middle of the screen, you don't get flicker in the corners?
<matthew_> juniemoon, everything go ok?
<CSonicGo> not really, i'ts only 14 inch monitor heh
<matthew_> CSonicGo, hmm, weird...
<CSonicGo> well it is dark in here so maybe that's why
<hagabaka> i wish the kubuntu install CD had kde games
<matthew_> CSonicGo, for some people (like me) 60Hz can cause eyestrain...
<juniemoon> matthew_, not sure
<hagabaka> then waiting for fsck wouldn't be so boring
<juniemoon> the "test" is a little odd...
<matthew_> juniemoon, you shouldn't notice any differences yet...don't use test
<juniemoon> okay
<matthew_> juniemoon, at this point, you need to log out...hit ALT+E....then log back in...
<juniemoon> so i'll just apply and restart x?
<Sanne> CSonicGo: some people are less sensitive to flicker. My hisband, for example, also notices nothing at 60Hz, while I'm getting headaches after a short time.
<juniemoon> gotcha
<juniemoon> back in a second
<CSonicGo> oh
<Sanne> s/hisband/husband (lol)
<matthew_> Sanne, whoa, a girl in a linux channel?!?!? lol, jk
<CSonicGo> anything 50 Hz or below I'll notice flicker
<CSonicGo> or a new Monitor
<Sanne> matthew_: we are more numorous than you think *evil laughter*
<CSonicGo> heh
<CSonicGo> Girls on the internets?!
<CSonicGo> heh
<Sanne> and some of us also can type *sigh*
<matthew_> Sanne, sure hope so!
<CSonicGo> hehe
<coreymon77> okay everyone
<matthew_> juniemoon, how'd it go?
<juniemoon> no good
<juniemoon> seems my changes didn't stick
<juniemoon> lemme try again
<matthew_> juniemoon, no, now you have to alter the resolution in the settings panel
<family> hey, in firefox, when I print, the heading is cut off.  how can I fix this?
<coreymon77> my friend Whopper here is a little shy here in this channel
<juniemoon> matthew, cool
<juniemoon> one more x restart
<coreymon77> how about we all give him a welcome to kubuntu and make him feel at home here?
<CSonicGo> hi Whopper
<Whopper> aww :P
<Sanne> welcome Whopper :)
<Whopper> coreymon77: thanks :P
<coreymon77> no problem
<Whopper> idk, coreymon brainwashed me into switching from doze
<coreymon77> brainwashed?
<coreymon77> i showed you the light
<matthew_> Whopper, congradulations on the recent brainwashing...
<CSonicGo> XD
<Whopper> lol
<Sanne> Whopper: your brain has been washed clean of years of indoctrination? ;)
<fierce> Hey all.. this is gonna sound very stupid, but, I clicked an .ogg file, and its playing it now in KDE, but apparently in NO application
<fierce> nothing opened up, like a XMMS or amarok
<fierce> and i cant stop it
<coreymon77> i brought you to the light side
<coreymon77> ya
<matthew_> Whopper, have any problems so far that you can't solve?
<coreymon77> that kind fo brainwashing
<Whopper> matthew_: nope
<coreymon77> well, hes been a little shy to ask in here
<matthew_> Whopper, very cool!
<coreymon77> so hes just asked me for help with his problem
<coreymon77> s
<matthew_> coreymon77, gotcha...
<Whopper> lol...
<coreymon77> im just trying to get himn to feel more comfortable in this channel
<coreymon77> hes used to the ##windows channel
<coreymon77> where people arent nearly as nice, friendly and ready to help
<matthew_> coreymon77, there is such a channel?
<juniemoon> matthew, no luck
<coreymon77> im trying to show him that thats not the case in this channel
<Whopper> sadly yes :S
<matthew_> juniemoon, hmmm, did you restart the Xserver?
<coreymon77> matthew_: its not an official channel
<Whopper> well...
<coreymon77> but yes, there is one
<juniemoon> restarted x, and then the logon was way off center
<Whopper> the channel is much smaller then this
<matthew_> juniemoon, and you went back into the Display settings?
<juniemoon> yep
<juniemoon> before rebooting
<coreymon77> just lets all make sure that he feels comfortable here okay?
<juniemoon> so I changed to generic monitor, then changed the resolution
<juniemoon> then restarted x, and couldn't get into my account
<matthew_> juniemoon, hmmm, how could you not get into your account?
<juniemoon> had to go into recovery mode and restore my xorg.conf
<juniemoon> the logon screen was messed up
<ceefour> morning..
<juniemoon> off center, with the mouse not corresponding to the screen
<matthew_> juniemoon, you had overscan (the screen was bigger than the monitor)?
<matthew_> juniemoon, hmmm, sorry that didn't work for you.
<juniemoon> yes
<matthew_> genii!
<matthew_> lol, kinda desperate...
<genii> matthew_ Heyas...I'm at work now...boss is here so not on usual box etc... I'll help as possible
<matthew_> genii, np
<genii> matthew_ OK I'm logged onto the home irc again if you like to meet there for windoze specific stuff etc
<matthew_> genii, ok, what's the address again?
<genii> matthew_ kaulbach.torfree.net channel #ubuntu       or if FQDN no good try by ip 72.0.72.232
<genii> others are welcome there also :)
<matthew_> genii, ok, I'm there...
<compilerwriter2> anyone here
<matthew_> compilerwriter, I am here
<matthew_> hey BrianSteffens
<BrianSteffens> hi matthew_
<matthew_> BrianSteffens, what's up?
<BrianSteffens> matthew_ thinking about trying dapper.. still trying to get windows to resize and move smoothly hehe
<matthew_> BrianSteffens, lol, I'm not much help there...
<ceefour> hi would anyone help me with USB on kubuntu edgy?
<BrianSteffens> matthew_ hehe i wouldn't be so picky about it if i didn't have a pretty nice new computer and want it to look great haha
<matthew_> BrianSteffens, I know what you mean
<matthew_> ceefour, what's the problem?
<Sanne> bye all
<ceefour> matt, flashdisk can't be detected upon first login
<compilerwriter2> What is your problem with usb in edy ceefour
<ceefour> i have to logout and relogin, then usbdrive is detected. very weird. that's the simpler problem.
<compilerwriter2> sounds like you have a daemon that is only operational at login.
<ceefour> although when i go to syslog, it seems the usb is detected. but it doesn't mount automatically
<bhawns> Hello outhere
<compilerwriter2> can you mount it manually
<ceefour> when i first reboot my PC. i have to logout first (I setup my PC to auto-login). then relogin. (I also setup so that I can login without password, although I do have password)
<ceefour> I don't really know how to manually mount a usb. I'm not a linux geek.
<matthew_> ceefour, I'm talking in other channels...to get an alert, I need you to use my full username. (hint, use tab to autocomplete any username)
<ceefour> okay matthew_
<matthew_> ceefour, ummm, are you using dapper or edgy?
<bhawns> folks how is linux world doing?
<compilerwriter2> matthew_: I thing he said edgy
<ceefour> matthew_: kubuntue dgy 6.10
<ceefour> matthew_: i used dapper previously and had no problems with usb at all. even inside vmware (more this on later)
<bhawns> just joined to say hello and a merry christmas to all
<ceefour> merry christmas too bhawns
<matthew_> ceefour, hmmm, I don't know...I'm having the same problem...although I  think it's just my hub...lemme look around
<ceefour> matthew_: you're having the same problem???
<matthew_> ceefour, check this out...             http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1763339
<matthew_> ceefour, oh wait, nvm...not appropriate
<ceefour> matthew_: I don't use a hub. I connect directly to the USB port. And it's "detected" by the syslog. And it also shows up in /dev/bus/usb/devices. but it doesn't show up in KDE, you know in the desktop where USB drives usually show up
<matthew_> ceefour,  the important (relative to you) is the second post
<matthew_> ceefour, you may need to do sudo mount /dev/device  to mount the usb drive...
<ceefour> matthew_: relogging in is a good workaround. but not a very convenient thing.
<max_> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<matthew_> ceefour, generally, USB drives start at sda1
<bhawns> Any body knows where I can find modem comands for Kppp
<ceefour> matthew_: I don't want to manually mount anything. I just want KDE to detect my USB and mount it for me.
<BrianSteffens> ceefour: indeed, one of the best things about linux is -not- having to restart/relogin to get things to work like you have to do on windows haha
<bhawns> Mine seem to disappeared
<matthew_> ceefour, ok, looking around some more...
<ceefour> matthew_: mine has a SATA drive so usb's start at sdb.
<matthew_> ceefour, ok...
<ceefour> BrianSteffens: yeah..... so it's kind of irony
<BrianSteffens> ceefour: i understand what you mean about wanting it to work automatically, but i hope you don't plan on going very far in linux without getting into the command line a bit
<matthew_> lol @ BrianSteffens: so true
<ceefour> BrianSteffens: I would do anything in command line but to set things up. I don't want to go into the console everytime I boot up my PC or insert a USB disk. I mean like I insert a USB drive once a week?
<compilerwriter2> ceefour: you have to use the command line once in a while.
<matthew_> ceefour, ok, check this out....           http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268550
<ceefour> compilerwriter2: yeah I do use the command line to start up svnserve. I installed Subversion 1.4 manually (Edgy still uses Subversion 1.3) and I don't know how to 'daemonize' Subversion on every reboot (kind of Windows service). so I manually start svnserve using commandline
<matthew_> ceefour, look at the 4th post
<BrianSteffens> i love k3b lol
<bhawns> Jah
<bhawns> This is great
<BrianSteffens> for once i can burn an ISO and not be all 'ack will it work? will it be bootable???'
<matthew_> ceefour, think that'll work?
<bhawns> Jah
<genii> matthew_ cig/coffee break ..AFK
<ceefour> matthew_: thanks. i think that'll work. but that's another workaround "mounting manually". I'd rather use my previous workaround which is logout and relogin.
<ceefour> ceefour: the problem is that i also share my PC with my sister. and I don't really want her typing mount commands into console.
<ceefour> atmatthew_ : the problem is that i also share my PC with my sister. and I don't really want her typing mount commands into console.
<ceefour> matthew_ : the problem is that i also share my PC with my sister. and I don't really want her typing mount commands into console.
<matthew_> ceefour, you can also put the command into a script and have that script execute on startup...
<ceefour> matthew_: especially not with sudo (now I don't know how to make sudo into a script and automatically input my password?)
<compilerwriter2> ceefour: just don't give her an account with superuser access
<matthew_> ceefour,           http://www.smorgasbord.net/cant_automount_usb_device_in_dapper_no_device_created
<ceefour> matthew_: execute what? I can't mount usb drive on startup because the drive isn't always plugged in.
<matthew_> ceefour, good point...oooh, look what I found!           http://www.smorgasbord.net/cant_automount_usb_device_in_dapper_no_device_created
<matthew_> ceefour, look at the first suggestion...he talks about "usbmount", which can be installed through synaptic....
<ceefour> I really don't think it's because of usbmount......
<ceefour> Besides, it works fine after reloggiing in
<matthew_> ceefour, no, you can _install_ usbmount to get rid of this problem...
<ceefour> And besides again, it worked fine in Dapper, but doesn't work fine in Edgy
<matthew_> ceefour, are you sure that usbmount won't work?
<ceefour> matthew_: the problem is. WITHOUT usbmount it WORKS. but after relogging in
<matthew_> it doesn't?
<compilerwriter2> ceefour: That is because Ubuntu goes about discovering everything usb during the login. USB Mount once installed will probably run some sort of damon that checks to see if you have plugged something in to the usb ports.
<matthew_> thank you compilerwriter
<matthew_> !attitude > ceefour
<ceefour>  Thanks matthew_ for the noticee... I'm embarrased
<matthew_> np
<matthew_> ceefour, lol, I had someone do that to me in the public channel...*blushes*
<matthew_> ceefour, have you tried usbmount?
<compilerwriter2> !attitude > compilerwriter2
<ceefour> matthew_: I'll try that when I get back home.
<matthew_> ceefour, ok, let me know how it turns out
<ceefour> matthew_: I'll also try turning off the auto-login feature to see if it's the culprit.
<compilerwriter2> If it doesn't help you ceefour come back and we will try to sort it out another way.
<ceefour> I'm here at work also using Kubuntu and Usbdrives are detected automatically upon first login. but I login manually,
<ceefour> however.
<ceefour> matthew_: compilerwriter2: it's rather an irony that a 5-year old WinXP does detect [most?]  USB drives without problems and a late 2006 Kubuntu Edgy doesn't really do so without some pulling hair :-P (no offense intended, but it's honestly how I feel)
<matthew_> ceefour, I get that sometimes too...but then I remember how good it feels when it all _does_ work!
<compilerwriter2> ceefour: I take no offense at it at all.  There is a windows daemon that detects this stuff even on old Winblows stuff.
<compilerwriter2> That may be just what you are missing in edgy.
<linopil> !autologon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew_> linopil, why do you want to do an autologon?
<max_> anyone run beryl?
<ceefour> compilerwriter2: matthew_: but there are bit some reasons why i want edgy over dapper. things like firefox2, for instance. i was wishing if edgy will have newer software versions like trac 0.10 or subversion 1.4 but was disappointed. and even ruby is still 1.8.4 :-(
<linopil> matthew_,  simplicity reasons
<linopil> not for me
<linopil> ppl will be warned
<ceefour> linopil: i also use autologin at home. you can set it up from Control Panel.. errr... system settings :-P
<matthew_> linopil, for a linux know-nothing? (Grandma, husband, etc....?)
<max_> anyone run beryl?
<linopil> yes mathieu
<linopil> yes matthew_
<linopil> !autologin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew_> linopil, ok...Kmenu->System Settings->User Management
<ceefour> linopil: what u want to know about autlogin?
<linopil> tyvm
<ceefour> matthew_: i also have problems with vmware. do you use it?
<matthew_> linlin, np...
<matthew_> ceefour, nope
<matthew_> sorry
<matthew_> linopil, np
<ceefour> matthew_: well , in case you want to know. vmware has a weirder problem. when i plug usbdevice #1, it doesn't show up in Windows (inside VMware). but when I plug usbdevice #2 (I need to have at least 2 devices), the #1 shows up in windows. when I unplug device #1, device #2 shows up.
<matthew_> ceefour, how very strange.
<menace> whats the channel for windows help?
<menace> cause windows is being an arse
<matthew_> menace ##windows
<menace> thanks matt
<linopil> matthew_, user settings cant see auto login
<matthew_> menace, np
<matthew_> linopil, ok, lemme poke around a bit
<matthew_> linopil, click the "Administrator" button and then "Modify" the user
<matthew_> linopil, ok...that didn't work...h/o
<linopil> no woriies
<linopil> together we will find it
<ceefour> matthew_: you know I've been several times when clicking the "Administrator" button doesn't show up the "sudo dialog box". weird.
<matthew_> ceefour, it's a bug...
<matthew_> ceefour, you can do sudo kcontrol or kdesu kcontrol insted
<matthew_> instead
<ceefour> matthew_: and I've also noticed that the windowing system in X/KDE is rather weird. sometimes you have a modal dialog box that actually go to the background, so the inactive window is actually hiding the modal dialog box. this never happens on windows AFAIK
<genii> back with a Timmy's coffee :)
<matthew_> linopil, ok, go into advanced in the System Settings window
<genii> ceefour You can still use alt-tab to gain a window if it's been minimized but not on the bar etc
<matthew_> linopil, it's under convenience
<matthew_> linopil, work for you?
<ceefour> genii: yep. you're right. but I think it's more intuitive if I can't click a window (it's disabled because of a modal dialog box) then the modal dialog box should be made foreground because otherwise I won't know why the heck this window is disabled
<matthew_> linopil, you're using edgy, right?
<linopil> right matthew_
<matthew_> linopil, find the convenience tab?
<linopil> got there will re ;;ogin to try
<linopil> tyvm
<matthew_> linopil, okey doke...np
<linopil> l8r will see why flash sites crash my firefox. some hint is intel integrated gr.controller must be tuned
<ceefour> thanks matthew_
<matthew_> linopil, you'd probably have to talk to genii about that one
<matthew_> np
<matthew_> ceefour, np
<genii> Anyone manage to successfully compile Conexant modem driver under Edgy yet?
<linopil> is it #genii
<matthew_> linopil, huh?
<linopil> ah
<genii> linopil no just genii :)
<linopil> haha
<matthew_> oh...lol, I got it! lol
<linopil> I too have conexant modem into this
<linopil> bbl
<genii> linopil Under Dapper is no probs to compile but Edgy gives weird "flip is not a member of tty_struct" crap
<genii> maybe I'll swap out dash as default shell for bash and see if it's related to that
<TehKewl1> I have an ati radeon mobility and when I try to change resolution (eg, for a game), sometimes it works and most of the time the X server and kernel crash and leave me with a liney pattern on the screen
<TehKewl1> and I have to force it off
<sparr> can anyone recommend a media player that can play at increased speed without distorting the audio?
<matthew_> !audacity > sparr
<matthew_> It's not a media player...
* sparr waits for the explanation after the ...
<matthew_> sparr, look in your private messages...
<matthew_> or if you like...
<genii> !audacity | sparr
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<matthew_> !audacity | sparr
<sparr> if its not a media player, why do i care?
<matthew_> genii, nice
<matthew_> sparr, because you can use it to speed up the media...I think
<sparr> audacity does video?
<matthew_> sparr, no, I thought you wanted audio...
<matthew_> !kino
<sparr> i want both
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<sparr> i dont really want an editor
<sparr> i want it done in realtime
<genii> As I gather the videos you play have distorted audio?
<matthew_> sparr, ok...I don't know of anything else...sorry
<sparr> genii: they do when i play them faster than normal
<sparr> chipmunk style
<genii> sparr I doubt there is something that will help with that
<brian_> hm lol
<genii> fast forward does not equal real-time
<sparr> good point
<sparr> faster than real time then  :)
<BrianSteffens> i'm in dapper now.. the windows move very smooth. resizing borders is very smooth (actual content is still updated very slow).. but now the multiple selection rectangle on the desktop is unbelievably slow haha
<sparr> someone says WMP can do it...  might have to get crossover set up
<genii> Normally what will happen on fast-forward is you will get small bursts of sound at normal speed then it tries to sync again, plays another bit at regular speed etc
<genii> but jisjointed
<ceefour> btw I have a problem: skyrocket screensaver doesn't run on kubuntu edgy, anyone want to help?
<genii> disjointed
<ceefour> and also a few openGL screensavers. (some work though)
<sparr> genii: id consider that a broken player anyways
<genii> My other question: On a totally automated (headless) netboot install, anyone managed to chroot /target then do a HUP and have it restart network etc without hitting tftpboot then do sshd so accessible from serve?
<matthew_> genii, lol, still no joy?
<genii> matthew_ No, not yet...
<matthew_> bummer
<genii> I can't get it to chroot, though I can preseed it to do something like /target/bin/eject /cdrom
<menace> whats the command to upgrade to edgy?
<Kr4t05> menace: use Adept if you insist on upgrading. However, if at all possible, please do a fresh install.
<menace> may i ask, why?
<Kr4t05> menace: There are some changes in Edgy that can make upgrading a painful process, especially for inexperienced users.
<Kr4t05> But... If you must...
<menace> lol k
<menace> thanks
<Kr4t05> !upgrading > menace
<matthew_> What does it mean when Kaffeine displays "Restoring Index...$Percentage"?
<menace> it looks pretty simple kratos
<Kr4t05> menace: Well, if you want to go through with it. :P
<menace> lol
<Kr4t05> matthew_: No clue.
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to get KXDocker to work?
<matthew_> Kr4t05, great...just what I wanted to hear!
<Kr4t05> matthew_: Sorry. :/
<matthew_> np, jk
<hagabaka> how much does the root partition normally need to be?
<max_> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Kr4t05> hagabaka: About 2GB
<Kr4t05> hagabaka: I would recommend about 5, though.
<hagabaka> oh
<Kr4t05> Unless you plan to make a second for /usr
<matthew_> hagabaka, or for /home
<Kr4t05> Well, either way.
<hagabaka> i do plan to for /home, but not /usr
<Kr4t05> I was lazy and made all 150GB  /
<matthew_> what's the point of a /usr partition anyway?
<Kr4t05> matthew_: If something happens to /, you still have most of your apps.
<matthew_> Kr4t05, oh,  /usr is where the apps get installed?
<genii> yes /usr/bin   /usr/sbin  and so on
<hagabaka> is there a way to resize and move an "extended" parition?
<matthew_> so, basically, just for insurance?
<genii> global apps in /bin /sbin
<Kr4t05> matthew_: Usually, like, most games install to /usr/local/games, or /usr/games
<matthew_> doesn't that slow down access time?
<Kr4t05> matthew_: If you have a relatively new drive and IDE channels, you should notice it.
<Kr4t05> But, then, I plan to get SATA drives in the near future. :P
<matthew_> Kr4t05, nice
<hagabaka> i think probably more time is spent resolving the names to partitions
<genii> Anyone know the score of NHL Toronto vs Chicago? I'm at work with no tv/radio etc etc
<hagabaka> whether you partition them separately, there's still a large chance that the files will be located sparcely on the hard disk, so it shouldn't affect the access time due to that reason
<genii> what interests me is why some ppl do things like setup a mirrored raid on 2 partitions belonging to the same hd for instance
<matthew_> genii, rofl
<genii> matthew_ I've seen it a few times now
<Kr4t05> genii: Well, that would protect against file system corruption...
<Kr4t05> True, physical disc failure would have you screwed.
<Kr4t05> But, some people don't realize that hard drives fail.
<genii> Kr4t05 But it wears the drive having to skip heads across the platter all the time
<Kr4t05> Right...
<Kr4t05> Like I say, some people aren't smart...
<genii> I can see some scenario like 2 drives and like hda1 is mirrored to hdb2 and hdb1 is mirrored to hda2 but otherwise not
<Kr4t05> Ok...
<Kr4t05> So, I installed kxdocker and kxdocker-data, but I still get complaints about a corrupt kxdocker_conf.xml... I've downloaded the kxdocker-resources tarball and used the makefile in it to install everthing, but I still have no KXDocker! :/
<darkkish_> this stupid internet
<darkkish_> driving me farking nuts
<Kr4t05> omg! teh stoopid internets!
<genii> Yeah I had some major xml issues on debian/ubuntu systems. Weirdnesses with cpan etc for instance
<genii> xml parser seems broken
<Kr4t05> genii: That can be fixed?
<genii> Kr4t05 I fixed it on a 6.06 server system by installing the binary xml parser package
<darkkish_> wtf
<darkkish_> i can't connect to aim
<darkkish_> i can't connect to MSN
<darkkish_> i can't connect to a website
<darkkish_> so why is konversation working??
<Rug> I have just reinstalled dapper (after hardware upgrade) and now my mouse isn't working.  PS2 mode and USB.  I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver but that didn't help.  Any ideas?
<Kr4t05> genii: Could you give me a package name?
<matthew_> Rug, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matthew_> not just xserver
<genii> Kr4t05 gimme a few minutes
<Kr4t05> Take your time...
<Rug> matthew_: ok thanks.   Can you guess my name?
<matthew_> deus?
<matthew_> lol
<Rug> Matthew -> Matt -> mat -> Rug
<matthew_> Rug, nice
<Rug> matthew_: no luck with the mouse.
<genii> Kr4t05 in my case the package which helped resolve the parsing issue was perl related, your mileage may vary: libxml-grove-perl   and I had to put another for horde webmail: php-xml-parser
<matthew_> rug, bummer
<genii> hmm   05 O5
<genii> O5 LOL
<Rug> zero vs Oh
<genii> :)
<max_> can you change the way the login menu looks?
<Rug> max_: yupp
<genii> Kr5tO5 You may want to try rxp package
<Rug> max_: try gnome-look.org
<max_> im KDE
<genii> arg
<genii> Kr4tO5 You may want to try rxp package
<max_> rug: im KDE
<Rug> max_: same difference
<T3hWiz0rd> can anyone tell me what this would mean coming from mount: 8197: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<T3hWiz0rd> SMB connection failed
<genii> !rxp|Kr4tO5
<ubotu> rxp: A validating XML parser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-2 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 80 kB
<max_> rug: well whats it called?
<Rug> kde-look.org
<max_> rug: no i mean what is the login screenacctually called? what section of the site would it be
<Hawkwind> KDM themes
<Rug> max_: I don't know.  You can find the guides at the above-mentioned sites
<Kr4t05> genii: Ty
<genii> Kr4tO5 np, hope it helps
<genii> arg is it a zero or an oh in your nick???
<Kr4t05> zero
<genii> OK, my fonts are weird hard to tell
<Kr4t05> genii: And, sadly, that didn't work.
<Kr4t05> I'm going to build from source and see if that fixes it.
<genii> Kr4t05 OK, don't forget the ./configure to get the arch for debian right for paths tec
<genii> tec=etc
<genii> matthew_ Have you seen LDD at all?
* genii wonders how his mysql issue is progressing
<stdin> another netsplit? woah
<matthew_> stdin, did you see everyone quit then join again?
<genii> Another user named LDD had a non-booting system with grub messed. I got his box booting again but he had another original issue with mysql whi
<stdin> matthew_: yeah
<genii> which wondering if got addressed etc
<genii> Yes, annoying :)
<matthew_> genii, ah, right...the guy with the tuner card...
<genii> Damn, I am trying to apt-mirror the dapper distro from ca.archive.ubuntu.com but it seems hung for like 30 hours now
<matthew_> stdin, what causes that?
<stdin> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<stdin> it happens enough for the bot to have an explanation :p
<genii> Of course 30.1Gb is quite a lot to d/l for sure
<genii> 57K files
<genii> !apt-mirror
<ubotu> apt-mirror: APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 116 kB
<genii> Still, should not take forever on OC3 line
<genii> Maybe I hit their d/l quota after I mirrored edgy :)
<matthew_> genii, nice
<genii> matthew_ Hardly ever hit the 155Mb/s tho unless I'm directly connected to peer1
<matthew_> genii, check your home irc, please
<ceefour> !foobar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceefour> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<genii> heh
<genii> !foo
<ubotu> foo is barr
<genii> :)
<kevman> Man, efnet netsplit like an hour ago and its still not fixed.
<max_> where do you put KDM themes?
<genii> !barr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about barr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<max_> !kdm themes
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<genii> !ktheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bleh
<stdin> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<max_> stdin: where do you instyall them?
<genii> stdin :)
<Linux_Galore> max_: you dont, kcontrol will install them for you when you point it at the file
<dannnnnnnn> ummmm i just lost my kde taskbar
<kevman> Whoops.
<dannnnnnnn> how do you get back into the configure screen
<kevman> alt-tab?
<dannnnnnnn> well no it wasnt open
<dannnnnnnn> i just wanna open it from the run command
<dannnnnnnn> whats it called
<kevman> oh
<kevman> run konqueror
<Linux_Galore> dannnnnnnn: ?? kicker
<Gide0n> hi
<dannnnnnnn> oh ya kicker
<Gide0n> good night everybody
<dannnnnnnn> thanx
<Gide0n> quick question
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: times up
<dannnnnnnn> ummm no that didnt work
<Gide0n> is there a way to have the message you are quoting in the bottom
<Gide0n> when you are replying a message in thunderbird?
<Linux_Galore> dannnnnnnn: you can access the setting for kicker in kcontrol
<Gide0n> or probably this is not the place to ask
<dannnnnnnn> kcontrol thats right
<dannnnnnnn> thanx alot
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: yes that in the settings
<max_> Linux_Galore: where at in kcontrol?
<Gide0n> hm I've checked the settings
<Gide0n> and couldn't find anything related to that
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: its there, you can define your reply layout
<dannnnnnnn> i found it
<dannnnnnnn> nice man thanx
<Gide0n> you mean the advanced options?
<dannnnnnnn> cya
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: no there is a section were you can set how your reply works
<Gide0n> or is there a file that holds the settings?
<Gide0n> ok I will look again
<brian_> is there an option i can set to make window contents repaint faster?
<Linux_Galore> I havent got Tbrid on this machine so I cant start it up to look, but I use it at work and its in there
<kevman> Man, the more I use KDE the more I love it... And I've been using it for over two years
<Gide0n> got it
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: from memory it in the user account settings
<Gide0n> Linux_Galore: thank you very much
<Gide0n> yes I was looking in the rong place
<BrianSteffens> no one else has problems with windows resizing jerkily?
<kevman> I can't wait till KDE 4. Its coming out next week, right?
<Gide0n> I was looking for that in the preferences
<Gide0n> :P
<Gide0n> Linux_Galore: but thank you for responding
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: yeah, wont be in there
<thev> Kubuntu is giving no love to my two HP printers - one laser, one inkjet.  Anyone have experience with setting up printers?
<Gide0n> I am new to kubuntu
<Gide0n> well new to linux period
<thev> what really bugs me is they were both working when I tried it out a few months ago
<max_> what is the terminal command for rename?
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: there are some nice plugins to remove the senders rubbish from your reply too
<BrianSteffens> max_ use mv
<thev> and now when I come back with a fresh install they are both kaking out
<stdin> max_: mv orig.file new.file
<Gide0n> yeah, I tend to keep it simple but thank you
<Gide0n> I might look into it
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: just make the email more readable
<Linux_Galore> makes*
<Gide0n> although I've got to tell you that I love the fact that Gmail alows us to get free pop
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: I remove indenting
<stdin> btw, please don't top post :p
<Gide0n> that is a good Idea
<Gide0n> haven't thought of that
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: thats actually an add on extension
<thev> the laser does nothing when I try to print a test page, the inkjet printed a whole 1" of the top of the test page
<Gide0n> I know you can even setup your own template and that sort of stuff with xml
<thev> both are detected by the system
<CVirus> kevman: KDE4 won't be released next week
<Gide0n> but I hate spicing it up too much
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: I often have long email with a long discussion and indenting just looks horrible
<Gide0n> why overload the servers for just sending rubish
<CVirus> kevman: http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-4.0-release-plan.html
<Gide0n> I'm already glad I can send a message
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: most of the extensions I use are to "unspice" the email and make it simple and formal
<Gide0n> yeap
<Gide0n> sounds like something I might look into
<Gide0n> I'm switching more and more of my clients now to Thunderbird
<CVirus> kevman: http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-4.0-features.html according to this page .. I guess it won't be released before at least 1.5 year
<Gide0n> (I'm a tech)
<Gide0n> :S
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: the only other thing I use is a plugin that stops thunderbird spawning a new window when you accidentally double click on the inbox
<CVirus> kevman: still long to go
<Linux_Galore> folder
<thev> GideOn: You find Thunderbird much better than Kontact?
<Gide0n> hm. I don't really have that problem, (I'm using a touch pad)
<Gide0n> yeah,
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: thunderbird will spawn a new window if you are already in the inbox and double click on the folder
<Gide0n> I like it better
<thev> I've been using TB on WinXP for years.  I thought I'd give the "native" proggie a try in KDE
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: very bloody annoying
<thev> I'm on day 2, it seems alright
<Gide0n> I mean I like Thunderbird better than Kontact
<thev> if only I could get it to sync with my palm I'd be in heaven, actually
<Gide0n> but it must be that I'm not used to kontact at all
<hagabaka> thunderbird isn't native to KDE, if that's what you meant
<Gide0n> I know
<hagabaka> [00:32]  <thev> I've been using TB on WinXP for years.  I thought I'd give the "native" proggie a try in KDE
<Linux_Galore> thev: kmail, yeah, have to learn everything from scrathc again. plus kmail is "part of the desktop" so it intergrates with everything like the pim manager
<thev> hagabaka - no, Kontact being the native.  TB being the program I'm used to
<Gide0n> and I admit that I am brand new to kde in general
<hagabaka> i see
<Gide0n> I liked browsing in links the other day
<thev> The only thing it seemed to suck off the Palm was my contacts, which is a fine start... but I need access to my memos dammit
<Gide0n> hahhaa
<Linux_Galore> headache with thunderbird in kde is it doesnt intergrate well
<Gide0n> if you want to talk about something weird
<Gide0n> hahaha
<Linux_Galore> I can use the kde pim manager with thunderbird for example
<Linux_Galore> cant*
<kevman> CVirus, I was kidding.
<thev> Linux_Galore - I've been having many headaches with KDE/Linux in the past 2 days
<Linux_Galore> so I have two lots of passwords and contact details managers
<Gide0n> my only issue with the thunderbird / firefox deal and kde is that it always uses the gnome browser
<thev> I'm getting them ironed out one by one, but it's slow going
<Gide0n> when you open folders
<thev> right now I'm desperate to get my printers working
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: there is actually a add on to stop that
<Gide0n> I haven't spent enought time researching how to change that
<CVirus> kevman: now you've wasted my time because you were kidding
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: forces the gtk apps to use the kde file manager
<Gide0n> but I'd love to have it open in konqueror
<Linux_Galore> wish the kubuntu people would add the gtk-kde file manager plugin
<kevman> You'd love to have your time open in konqueror?
<Gide0n> hm is there a howto concerning that?
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: it on kde-apps.org
<Linux_Galore> its*
<Gide0n> thanks
<Linux_Galore> see if I can find it
<Gide0n> I will go there
<Gide0n> I'm using kubuntu
<Gide0n> so I might be able to even find something in the ubuntu forums
<stdin> Gide0n: there is a kubuntu forum too, you know
<robotgeek> there is, actually
<Gide0n> I'm looking
<thev> Anyone know why the multisync palm plugin is broken?
<Linux_Galore> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36077
<thev> dammit.  My panel just crashed.   Very unimpressed.  Any way to revify it without restarting X?
<Gide0n> I'm reading
<robotgeek> thev: alt + f2, kicker
<thev> robotgeek - thanks!
<thev> urgh... it went tits up straight away that time
<thev> I wonder what the problem is?
<jita> why does my computer wont restart/shutdown sometimes. it just hangs on X and i have to reboot using cpu
<ubuntu_> can someone answer me this, can you have a swap without putting it on a seperate partition?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  you can make a swap file if you want
<Dr_willis> you can also have several swap partitios (or files) or mixx the 2 if you want
<jita> ubuntu_: no
<Gide0n> Linux_Galore: how do you download from the linx you just sent?
<ubuntu_> any guides off the top of your head? im having issues with the live cd install partitioner not letting me make a swap since i have 4 primary partitions already
<Dr_willis> The installer dosetn give any options for using a swap file by default however.
<Dr_willis> google for linux swap file howto, perhaps.. learn how swap stuff works.
<thev> would having Transparency enabled be causing the random crashes?
<thev> I've had a couple
<jita> is there any problem with ati fglrx driver, it wont restart the computer?
<jita> it hangs with black screen of death
<jita> :(
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: I wouldnht use that unless your very familiar with Linux
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: you have to manually edit a few things
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis thanks, i will. I have 1 gig of ram so i may not need one anyway, just curious before finilizing my partition structure
<Gide0n> hm
<Gide0n> true
<Gide0n> I might wait on that one
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: really needs someone to package it
<Gide0n> well I know how to package stuff
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  i always make at least a 512mb swap on every hd i got. :P  i tend to use live cd's a lot on different machines.. and most of them will see the swap partitions
<Gide0n> I have issues when it comes to dealing with dependencies
<Linux_Galore> got my new monitor up and working -> http://users.tpg.com.au/abdserv6/DSC00406.JPG
* genii thinks about his passive/aggressive co-dependant love/hate relationship with linux
<Linux_Galore> genii: thats normal with technology
<ubuntu_> I woulndt mind having a swap, but the graphical partitioner on this dapper live cd is being a pain, I want 2 linux installs + 1 Windows install and 1 shared drive and it wont let me create any more partitions after that even with free space
<genii> :)
<Gide0n> Linux_Galore:
<Linux_Galore> genii: you sory of go with the option that's the least annoying
<Gide0n> that is a cool monitor
<Linux_Galore> sort*
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: yeah birthday present from the missus
<Gide0n> let me gues,,, a Toshiba Laptop (right next to it)
<nixternal> ubuntu_: you are only allowed 4 primary partitions. that is your problem, i usually use 3 primary partions, and make the rest logical
<Gide0n> in fact a Toshiba Satellite
<Gide0n> must have something like a PIII
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: yep
<Gide0n> :P
<Dr_willis> I tend to just use lots of hard drives with primaries on them all. :)
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: running edgy
<Gide0n> wow
<Gide0n> I didn't know you were running linux on it
<Gide0n> because I saw the icon for Google Earth
<hagabaka> hmm
<Gide0n> did Google earth come out for linux?
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: yeah, you cant apt-get install google-earth
<Gide0n> Plus I see internet explorer there
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: ages ago its in the ubuntu repo
<hagabaka> is it impossible to resize an extended partition while preserving the logical partitions in it, or is it just parted that doesn't have the feature?
<Gide0n> hm
<Gide0n> I will check it out
<Gide0n> what does ages do?
<ubuntu_> yeah, i figured out the 4, but it was choking if i tried to make a extended. I think i have it now, if not i will redo it with a better partition app
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: heh heh, see the evil E icon on the desktop, yes that it IE
<Linux_Galore> is*
<Gide0n> excuse my completely sutpid question
<Gide0n> yeah I managed to install Iexplore for linux the other night
<Gide0n> but it runs on wine
<Gide0n> :P
<Linux_Galore> yeah, just for web site testing for me
<Gide0n> same here
<Gide0n> (webdesign)
<Gide0n> I have to kind of see what the moron will show
<Linux_Galore> my bank and all my online stuff work fine with ff
<Linux_Galore> ff = firefox
<Linux_Galore> ages ago = a long time
<hagabaka> i hate sites that work in ie and firefox but no other browsers
<stdin> some designers are dumb, and only make pages that work with ie
<Gide0n> yes I understood
<Linux_Galore> hagabaka: ooh like crapra
<Gide0n> I tried just now (sudo apt-get install ages)
<Linux_Galore> oops Opera
<hagabaka> konqueror too
* Linux_Galore ducks
<Gide0n> and I have all (multiverse, universe and all that) enabled
<Gide0n> hm
<hagabaka> a lot of times it's just a useragent string
<Linux_Galore> well I find the reason that Konqeuror often doesnt work has nothing to do with the website, its because how konqueror manages java script that the site fails
<hagabaka> how is it different?
<Linux_Galore> hagabaka: no konqueror as has some insane issues with java script and how it deals with it
<Gide0n> oh....
<Gide0n> crap
<Gide0n> (excuse my missunderstanding(
<Gide0n> )
<Gide0n> never mind
<ubuntu_> any kubuntu users go to feisty yet?
<hagabaka> it may be an issue, but a lot of sites do assume the only two modern browsers are mozilla and ie. like gmail
<dannnnnnnn> how do i run a .bin file in konsole
<ubuntu_> dannnnnnnn you have to set it exectuable first most likely
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu naw , Im still recover from the early adoption of edgy, I still have a few bald spots were I pulled my hair out
<Linux_Galore> recovering*
<dannnnnnnn> oh ay how do u do taht
<hagabaka> after i fake the UA string, gmail gives me the standard view, and then it *usually* works in konqueror
<ubuntu_> lol, feisty is what caused me to be here, tried updating and hosed my install so I just started over
<hagabaka> dannnnnnnn: what kind of file is the bin file?
<Gide0n> hey fellow penguis, how can I upgrade to kubuntu 6.10?
<dannnnnnnn> its the jre
<dannnnnnnn> for firefox
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu you have to be slightly insane to update before the stable release
<ubuntu_> dannnnn you can do it graphically by navigating to it and right click -> properties -. check exxecute under owner
<stdin> !upgrade | Gide0n:
<ubotu> Gide0n:: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Gide0n> oh
<dannnnnnnn> oh ok
<dannnnnnnn> hold on
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu if not you will be when you do
<Linux_Galore> ie insane
<Gide0n> do you think it would be too unstable?
<ubuntu_> yeah, lol. had a unuseable install for about 2 weeks and had to fall back to windows, im good with linux and have never had issues with unstables since hoary, but this one kicked my butt :)
<Linux_Galore> I noticed the lagy desktop was fixed on the last round of updates on kubuntu edgy
<Gide0n> ok never mind
<Linux_Galore> not its very fast
<Linux_Galore> now*
<Gide0n> I am a happy camper with this linux the way it is right now
<dannnnnnnn> ok i set it to executable
<Gide0n> but thank you for the information
<ubuntu_> Gide0n the deal with unstables is they change every day, it could work for youtoday and break tomorrow. its very hit and miss
<Linux_Galore> yeah same here, Im not swapping to feisty in a rush
<Gide0n> ubotu: thank you for responing
<Linux_Galore> Gide0n: its a bot
<Linux_Galore> !stupid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gide0n> :_
<Gide0n> :P
<Gide0n> that tells you how new I am with this
<Gide0n> hahaha
<stdin> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Gide0n> in fact it has been about 6 years since I had irc'd this much
<ubuntu_> im not real good with irc either
<dannnnnnnn> so can someone tell me how to install jre for firefox i downloaded it now what
<ubuntu_> ah, i figured jre was the bin you were talking about, if you set it to executable try double clickin it
<stdin> dannnnnnnn: its in the repositories
<Gide0n> I started irc'ing back in 98 up until about 00
<dannnnnnnn> oh it is
<stdin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dannnnnnnn> cool thanx
<Gide0n> there is an excelent way to install sun java
<Gide0n> stdin
<Gide0n> let me find that for you
<Linux_Galore> !drugs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drugs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jita> lol
<Linux_Galore> heh heh
<jita> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> ah, i need to get back to irc more often, only reason i dropped in tonight was since im bored on a live cd insstall
<stdin> the best way to install it is "apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin"
<Gide0n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76702
<Gide0n> it is a little messy but man it worked beatifully for me
<Gide0n> I use a lot of remote application stuff
<Gide0n> and I depend on sun java working on my browser
<dannnnnnnn> i got it now
<dannnnnnnn> thanx
<stdin> Gide0n: that was before sun-java was in multiverse
<Gide0n> yeah
<Gide0n> could be
<stdin> 2005 :p
<Gide0n> but I tryed the one in the multiverse
<Gide0n> and it didn't quite work as well for me
<thev> Seems like the inkjet decided to play nice.  The laser is still a no go.  I've tried it both from the USB#1 and HPLIP.  Anyone know how I can even start to trouble shoot this?
<ubuntu_> see you all later, my install is done so its time to reboot and hope windows didnt get trashed j/k
<stdin> I've had no problems with java in ff or konq
<thev> I doubt smacking the side of it will do any good
<thev> too bad.
<Gide0n> ok people
<Gide0n> got to go
<Gide0n> nice talking to you folks
<Gide0n> fellow penguins
<Gide0n> thank you guys very much
<Gide0n> have a good night
<Dr_willis> Penguinistas
<Dr_willis> :)
<Gide0n> and merry christmass to you all
<Dr_willis> viva revolution!
<Gide0n> (excuse my english, it is my second language)
<thev> Dr_willis - that would make a good T-Shirt ;)
<thev> Cheguin the Kubuntu freedom fighter
<Dr_willis> Tux with a Mustisho and Bandolias
<Dr_willis> "We dont need no steenking EULA's!"
<genii> penguinara
<robotgeek> EULA's are for LULAS (fools, in hindi)
<thev> it's so terribly cheesy there's no reason it couldn't be a commercial success :p
<robotgeek> heh
<thev> I'd rather wear my "I'm a huge loser geek" neon sign around my neck though.  Really helps with the ladies
<matthew_> thev, I've got one of those
<genii> just get a penguin tattooed on your forehead LOL
<genii> just between us I have a FreeBSD devil tattoo
<Dr_willis> Get a Black/white full body 'tuxedo' tatoo.
<matthew_> genii, seriously?
<genii> matthew_ Yup
<genii> left upper arm
<thev> Dr_willis - classy!
<matthew_> genii, you are a couple hundred orders of magnitudes above me in geekiness...
<genii> matthew_ LOL too much practise and no gf that would put up with having her name below the devil
<thev> genii - it's better than a superman symbol.  My old roomie had one of those
<thev> "Why not to get tattoos before you are 18" he always said
<matthew_> I love the Ali G show...
<genii> LOL
<matthew_> thev, so true...
<genii> Hey is Ali G also Borat? It seems to me yes but I dunno
<matthew_> only name I'll probably ever get is my wifes name...when I get married...
<matthew_> genii, yup
<thev> genii - same guy
<genii> heh I knew it
<matthew_> I love his show...downloaded 2 seasons...
<thev> tis comic genius, I'd say
<thev> I just started watching it
<thev> ...yesterday.
* thev hangs his head in shame
<genii> To divulge my geekiness I would have to say that I still think Monty Python is still the best
<matthew_> genii, no doubt
<robotgeek> ++
<genii> spam spam spam spam LOL
<thev> python has it's place, that's for sure
<thev> mr. show was pretty amazing, as well
<matthew_> genii, excuse me, my car has broken down...do you know where I can find a GAH-rage? oh wait...that's not monty python...just british humor...
<Conor> hey you too
<Conor> two
<genii> ho Conor :)
<matthew_> hey conor
<Conor> hows it going
<matthew_> Conor, pretty good...
<Conor> yupo
<genii> hey anyone know the score for hockey game tonight Toronto/Chicago?
<genii> I'm at work and missing/missed the game
<whimsical> Blackhawks won 3-1
<Conor> Anyway, I think that theres three or four things Id like to fix, and then I could use linux almost exculsively
<matthew_> genii, nope...I don't follow hockey...or anything Canadian, lol
<genii> bleh
<Conor> yeah! Blackhawks!
<genii> thx whimsical
<Dr_willis> that reminds me.. what was that 'sitcom' (brittish) with a middle classed husband/wife and a 'higher classed' husband/wife , snooty lady name was hyacyanth (like the flower) i think.
<Conor> (Im from chicago)
<whimsical> Are you excited for Toronto FC?
<Dr_willis> slobby guys name was 'onslow' or somthing...
<matthew_> Conor, ok, genii and I'll help you (mostly genii )
<Conor> Of course I dont really follow sports
<Conor> thanks
<thev> hockey... *snort*
<whimsical> Hockey is my second favourite sport behind football (soccer)!
<thev> <- the only Canadian in the history of the world who doesn't give a crap about hockey
<genii> Well I'm Canadian so hockey is in my blood :)
<Conor> the biggest one is getting some sort of ide for java running
<whimsical> I am a NJ Devils fan though, so I hate the Mapleleafs.
<stdin> Dr_willis: http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/guide/articles/k/keepingupappeara_7773960.shtml
<Conor> I tried netbeans, and its a little slow (ironically)
<Dr_willis> stdin,  all righty.. i was thinking it had appearance in the title. :) I think thw wife would like that show.
<genii> Conor you need to program in java or just run java apps?
<Dr_willis> heh . thanks.
<Conor> btw, this is a real nice operating system theyve put together
<Conor> program
<genii> !jakarta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jakarta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bleh
<Conor> genii: netbeans came with java 1.4, but most of my programs are written for 1.5 SDK, so Ill need that too
<stdin> Dr_willis: you'd like 'one foot in the grave' too then
<Linux_Galore> one foot in the grave is great
* stdin doesn't believe it 
<stdin> :p
<genii> Conor I don't run a java IDE so not much help with that one :(
<matthew_> ummm, what's the linux equiv of tracert?
<Conor> hmmm...
<genii> tracepath
<matthew_> thanks
<genii> normal linux = traceroute but debian = tracepath
<avalon> If I'm trying to find out what /dev/bus/usb/00whatever my USB device is plugged into, how could I do that knowing it's plugged into usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<Conor> hmmm...
<genii> avalon You could conceivable find out by lsmod
<Dr_willis> dmesg output perhaps?
<genii> Dr_willis good suggestion
<Lam_> is there a terminal command to see how much space left i have on my partition (and/or just general hard drive status information)?
<genii> Lam sudo df
<Dr_willis> Linux FUNdamentals
<Dr_willis> df -h  (for human readable #'s)
<Lam_> ok thanks lol
<genii> :)
<matthew_> so, Conor , what would you like help w/?
<Conor> well, I think I can figure the ide thing out on my own, it looks like kdevelop does what I want
<brian_> Anyone here smart on cdrecord probs?
<Conor> I think that leaves the tv tuner
<stdin> depends what the problem is, brian_
<matthew_> Conor, oh right...that thing that I couldn't help you with, right?
<brian_> My cd/dvd burner only records at 24 speed and I can't make it go any slower
<Conor> Actually, theres about four things I be asking you to help me with eventually, probably:  the tv tuner, swapping caps lock and backspace...
<avalon> Lsmod shows me everything but what I'm looking for genii, it still hasn't found my USB touchscreen. I tried catting every one of the /dev/bus/usbs but all it gives me is the same output, which I know is wrong because it just spits out one line and goes to the next command
<Conor> and then when I get back to my dorm, theres a printer and a usb flash drive that need fixing
<Conor> thats for all your help btw
<stdin> brian_: are you running it from the cli, or from a GUI (like k3b)?
<genii> Conor usb storage gets recognised as scsi dev   eg: /dev/sda sdb etc
<brian_> I've tried both k3b and command line with spped=0 and it always goes to 24 spped
<brian_> sorry speed
<Conor> well, actually i destroyed the filesystem and now I cant mount it (it just crashes) but I dont have it with me now
<genii> conor you need to re fdisk it then
<genii> avalon Hmmm I'm considering your issue but have no immediate resolution to it
<Dr_willis> speed=0 - dont make any sence.,. :) try speed=2 ?
<genii> speed=0 sets it to atudetect
<Conor> okay.  Can you help me with my tv tuner genii?
<genii> autodetect
<avalon> LOL yeah genii, six days of trying hasn't landed the lucky solution, so don't blow too many brain cells ;)
<genii> Conor Which tuner/setup ?
<stdin> genii: man page says speed=0 will set to lowest possible speed
<brian_> I've tried speed=2, speed=4, found a few places that said try speed=0 to make mmc drive go to slowest speed and still always goes toe 24
<Conor> its a wintv usb2 from hauppauge on a dell E1705 laptop
<robotgeek> Conor: does the mythtv wiki say it works?
<genii> Conor Whew! Lemme look into it
<Conor> According to matthew and my reasearch, genii
<Conor> the drivers are already installed in linux, but I just need a software package to get it working
<genii> brian_ Perhaps try XCDRoast as frontend
<genii> afk, looking up hauppage etc etc
<Conor> however, tvtime wants my video driver to do some weird thing, and mythtv wants me to set up my mysql database (was that redundant) genii
<brian_> problem seems to be in cdrecord though since same problem happens in both
<rpv> hi all
<genii> brian_ likely a firmware issue where cdrecord cannot interface properly with speed set so it always goes to max
<brian_> I'll buy that
<brian_> my drive is an AOpen
<brian_> works fine with Windoze
<genii> Conor which model hauppauge ?
<genii> brian_ atm my only suggestion would be to try upgrading the firmware if possible
<Conor> wintv usb2
<genii> hmm is there a more specific model eg: hvr1100 etc etc
<Conor> no
<Conor> Im pretty sure thats the exact model
<genii> OK. The video4linux shows support for wintv model 150 for instance
<Conor> Im not sure if the exact driver is the problem, so much as getting the software
<Conor> okay
<Conor> should I try and apt-get that?
<genii> Conor your best bet is to try for v4l and gart
<Conor> crap it wont apt-get.  tell me I have to deal with tarballs
<genii> I think kdetv uses v4l as backend, you could try that
<brian_> genii - I'm not sure how to upgrade firmware for a cdrom - I've done this for wireless cards but didn't know it was even possible for cdrom
<genii> brian_ Yes. Normally you dump the firmware upgrade to a bootable dos disk,  then boot to that and it should auto-update it
<genii> Aopen web site should have whatever latest firmware for your specific model
<brian_> genii - checking now - thanks
<genii> brian_ np
<Conor> okay, genii: it downloaded and installed, but gave me an error:
<Conor> Unable to grab video
<Conor> Video display is not possible with the current plugin configuration.  Try playing with the configuration options of the V4L2 plugin
<genii> Hmmm OK lemme think a bit
<Conor> oh, btw, Im looking at some of the configuration stuff
<genii> :)
<Conor> and the computer knows its a wintv usb2
<genii> Conor That may be part of why it can't go yet. Altho it may be that the default setup is some safe settings as well
<genii> The wintv 150 *at least* should be supported auto
<Conor> wait, thats not a good thing?
<Conor> I got some command line errors.  Do you want me to pastebin them?
<genii> Conor you can try to installv4l-conf  ... atool to help with the configuration
<Conor> is that a command line?
<genii> Conor
<Conor> ?
<genii> Dunno if commandline or no
<brian_> Wow - the AOpen USA website is slow
<genii> brian_ Yeah maybe that tells you something, like many ppl are getting drivers etc
<Conor> crap... i typed v4l-conf and my screen went blank
<genii> bleh
<Conor> now I got funny colors
<brian_> Lots of people switching to Linux?
<genii> Can you get into a second console w alt-f2   or ctrl-alt-f1 etc Conor
<genii> Conor wait
<Conor> okay,I fixed it
<genii> It may be autodetecting thingies
<Conor> its looking for overlay support.  tvtime wanted the something
<Conor> wanted the same thing
<genii> OK need bathroom break so I can think properly before continuing :) brb
<max_> when is KDE 4 released?
<Conor> gol
<genii> Whew , better :)
<genii> Looking into the overlay business now
<Conor> haha
<stdin> max_: http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-4.0-release-plan.html
<genii> OK looks like the hauppauge inside is a beechtree 878 chipset
<genii> (bt878 driver)
<Conor> oh i see
<genii> geez there's a *LOT* of docs for this stuff
<Conor> oh...
<max_> is Cairo-Dock Gnome only? or can you use it on KDE?
<genii> Conor Best I can do for the moment is point you here:http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Bttv_devices_(bt848,_bt878)
<genii> bleh
<genii> Conor Best I can do for the moment is point you here: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Bttv_devices_(bt848,_bt878)
<Conor> I get a blank wiki page
<hagabaka> what does it mean when the Adept Installer grays an application that is not installed?
<genii> Conor add a ) to the end of the url
<genii> Conor may also be informative:  http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/faq/support_faq_linux.html
<ErikTheRed> Conor are you using the WinTV USB2 or WinTV PVR USB2?
<genii> that shows kwintv xawtv as the apps it uses under RH and SUSE so they should also work in debian/ubuntu
<genii> Erik he has the first one apparently
<ErikTheRed> ok just checking, because there's a big difference
<ErikTheRed> i have the WinTV PVR USB2
<ErikTheRed> which works beautifully
<ErikTheRed> but is totally different (hardware-wise) from his
<ErikTheRed> oh well
<ErikTheRed> was worth checking
<Conor> just the regualar wintv
<genii> Yeah Conexant vs BT878 etc
<ErikTheRed> yeah
<ErikTheRed> the driver my model is even in the kernel now, which is great
<ErikTheRed> *for my model
<Conor> I was told that my model is also in the kernel
<Conor> actually, mepis was able to load that up correctly (somehow) and I was able to watch tv on xawtv, but the quality was terrible
<ErikTheRed> it may not be in until a later kernel version like 2.6.18 or 19
<genii> Conor You can seei fit's loaded with sudo lsmod|grep bttv        or perhaps   grep bt878
<inteliwasp> how can i set a mounted drive to a user? ie: i don't need to be root to modify contents?
<xenol> !icon change
<ErikTheRed> b/c i know my driver was not in the kernel until 2.6.18 plus i had to activate it before compiling the kernel (it was deactivated by default)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon change - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> :/
<genii> !chmod > inteliwasp
<inteliwasp> genii, will that be recursive?
<brian_> genii still no luck with AOpen website - I'll keep trying - thanke=s for the help
<genii> brian_ Hopefully if you do an upgrade it will work after... if not it may be some other thing but beyond what i could quickly fix atm
<genii> inteliwasp you could do it recursively with sudo chmod -R user:user /dirname
<xenol> how can i change icon on desktop plz?
<genii> sorry chown
<Conor> I dont think that its on there
<Conor> lsmod|grep bttv returned nothing
<genii> Unless you want to keep root as owner and chmod 757 or so
<Conor> and grep bt878 stalled
<genii> Conor how about bt878 or bt8xx
<genii> hmm 878 stalled?
<genii> You may need reboot then for it to setup with udev
<Conor> I dont know how to implement all these commands
<Conor> you have to tell me exactly what to type
<stdin> inteliwasp, genii: why not just mount it as the user?
<genii> Conor try:   sudo lsmod|grep bt878
<Conor> actually, grep bt878 is waiting for more input
<inteliwasp> stdin, it's ext3 with other files already on it
<Conor> genii: nothing
<genii> Conor LOL yeah if you just put only grep bt878 on CLI it would hang
<Conor> oh
<genii> Conor try:   sudo lsmod|grep bt8
<Conor> nothing
<stdin> inteliwasp: is it just for storage?
<stdin> like a /home partition
<genii> Conor OK, I would chance a reboot then since v4l should be on. Hopefully the driver for your tuner will be auto setup by udev
<inteliwasp> yes temparly to burn data to dvd
<ceefour> hi
<ceefour> Conor: be able to run netbeasn 5.5?
<genii> stdin Can you override root ownership on a mount by -o something   ?
<Conor> "chancing" a reboot
<Conor> I dont know
<stdin> inteliwasp: use chown then, chown user:group directory (with -R for recursive), then you don't have to mess with permissions
<Conor> It was a version of netbeans, I dont think it was 5.5
<Conor> It had an obsolete version of sdk
<inteliwasp> stdin, too late i did it already
<Conor> 1.4
<ceefour> Conor: have you tried runing netbeans 5.5 on your kubuntu?
<genii> inteliwasp What stdin said :)
<stdin> genii: yes, but with ext2/3 the owner/permissions are set in the filesystem
<Conor> no why?
<Conor> I found the version  I used slow though
<ceefour> Conor: you said you want to develop java in kubuntu
<Conor> oh
<Conor> yeah
<Conor> I got it installed
<ceefour> Conor: see http://java.gauldong.net for an example
<stdin> genii: so if you mount with -o uid=user the files will still have the same owner/permissions
<inteliwasp> ah the anoying joy of 11Mbps wireless Xfer....
<ceefour> Conor: you basically only have two options if you want free, netbeans or eclipse
* inteliwasp shoots himself with /dev/pistol
<genii> stdin Yeah i thought the only way would be chwon
<Conor> okay. No kdevelop?
<ceefour> Conor: eclipse seems to be speedier but netbeans is easier to install and has more bundled features by default.
<genii> chown even :)
<Conor> rebooted, genii
<genii> Conor OK. After everything loads up try the lsmod stuff again
<ceefour> Conor: I'm sure you can use kdevelop for java dev. well in that way you can use vim + javac ;-)
<ceefour> Conor: netbeans5.5 is much improvement. you can download from http://www.netbeans.org or request a free CD containing lots of java stuff (I did, and they did send it to my house)
<stdin> chown is good because you can use it selectively, like  'chown --from=root:root user:user /path/to/dir' then change back again
<ceefour> Conor: the only thing you need would be sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-jdk IIRC
<genii> Conor Actually, just do only:   sudo lsmod|KATE  then paste to pastebin, then I can see what drivers exactly are there
<Conor> nothing
<genii> maybe Kate I forget
<genii> stdin Yeah I like chown as more elegant
<Conor> thats strange
<genii> Conor ?
<Conor> Im gonna switch over to another user name so I can use my laptop, hold on
<deus> okay
<genii> deus Seeya
<genii> deus/Conor etc
<genii> :)
<deus> http://pastebin.com/843618
<genii> alrite, I'll brb
<deus> wait
<deus> ah
<stdin> i don't think kate will take piped input
<genii> Damn
<stdin> 'sudo lsmod > modules ; kate modules' would work tho
<genii> Yeah
<deus> http://pastebin.com/843619
<genii> OK :)
<deus> yeah, sudo lsmod > drivers.txt works
<deus> I am genius!
<stdin> woah, I have 133 modules loaded :p
<genii> Your chipset appears to not be bt878 but some I never heard til now (em28xx)
<genii> but drivers are installed anyhow
<deus> what?
<deus> ugh
<deus> okay
<deus> so it doesnt matter then?
<genii> Not if it sees the stuff :)
<deus> okay
<genii> This may be the conexant chipset like Erik has in the PVR wintv model
<deus> okay
<deus> then it should work
<deus> erik, are you still here?
<genii> I would cross fingers but yes. If it doesn't, you may need to put a specific X driver instead of vesa
<deus> well, I installed the flgrx (?) drivers myself
<deus> A little proud of that, btw
<deus> for the ati radeon that gave us so much trouble
<genii> Ah OK I notice now the vesafb shows nothing using it :)
<deus> oh... what does that mean?
<genii> LOL it's good, no worries
<genii> It means the ati driver is being used and not the vesa
<deus> great
<deus> so how do we fix the tv tuner situation?
<genii> So maybe try to start the prog which would do TV (I imagine kdetv or such)
<deus> Unable to grab video.
<deus> Video display is not possible with the current plugin configuration. Try playing with the configuration options of the V4L2 plugin.
<genii> bleh
<deus> If I run it from the command line, theres more error code
<deus> wanna see?
<genii> OK, pls pastebin
<genii> here if short
<deus> http://pastebin.com/843623
<deus> its a wopper
<deus> the exact command was "kdetv"
<genii> ok, perusing now
<deus> brb
<genii> Hmm /dev/vbi0 (Hauppauge WinTV USB 2) is not a raw vbi device.   on line 39 seems to be the crux
<deus> back
<deus> hmm...
<deus> what does that mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone help me out
<Admiral_Chicago> err
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask | Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> Admiral_Chicago: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<genii> deus I'm thinking about it :)
<ScarFreewill> how do I set which kernel modules should load?
<Admiral_Chicago> ScarFreewill, uname -r
<Admiral_Chicago> err no
<Admiral_Chicago> that will tell you your current kernel
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not sure
<deus> admiral, why did you do the !ask to yourself?
<Admiral_Chicago> well, the thing is, I am having a wicked time connecting on my kubuntu set up
<ScarFreewill> 2.6.17-10-386
<Admiral_Chicago> i connect via pppoe and when I run pppoeconf, everything is fine
<Admiral_Chicago> i vertify my name and everything works
<genii> ScarFreewill two ways. In /etc/modules are listed some which normally you do not want to change. In /etc/default   there are other files each with the name of something that loads at boot. in the file with the name of whatever you don't want change a line enable=yes  to enable=no
<Admiral_Chicago> but i can't connect via HTTP. at one point i was on IRC, but couldn't open up my home page
<ScarFreewill> genii: ok i'll try /etc/default and see if that helps me...
<genii> ScarFreewill :)
<goodthing> ok, now i am lost again, mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdb: Device or resource busy
<Dodger73> hello
<Admiral_Chicago> hiya Dodger73
<deus> hello
<Dodger73> hi there :) i've got some trouble with printing under edgy... it freezes for me after upgrading from dapper
<deus> !ubotu
<Dodger73> any app trying to print, and even the printer settings module in system settings hang
<genii> deus Tracking down this vbi stuff. Gimme a while
<deus> okay, sounds like a whopper
* goodthing has tot think about the Burger King when reading "whopper"
<ScarFreewill> genii: |snd_seq_oss|snd_seq_midi_event|snd_seq|snd_seq_device| those are the ones I want to add how would I add them and where should I add them to alsa?...
<jerp> yeah, Burger King was more worthwhile to reminisce over when they hadn't yet disclosed that chargrilling carries carcinogens
<OkinawaInstructo> can someone tell me how to share an external hard drive from one computer to another
<genii> ScarFreewill If you want these to be in the kernel during boot add them to /etc/modules one on each line
<genii> oss and also do not coexist well incidentally
<genii> alsa and oss
<genii> You need one OR the other
<ScarFreewill> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<naught101> can anyone help me with laptop power setups?
<genii> deus Still researching on the side here
<naught101> what the pros and cons of kpowersave/powersaved vs klaptopdaemon/powernowd?
<naught101> can't seem to find much understandable literature on the 'net
<deus> okay
<deus> brb
<genii> naught101 second one is better for laptops, has spin-down for hd, etc. Also you don't need crt dpms stuff on laptops etc etc
<ScarFreewill> genii:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38485/
<genii> ScarFreewill ok brb
<ScarFreewill> np.
<naught101> genii: is it better supported as well? and does it do CPU power stepping?
<genii> ScarFreewill that should be fine
<ScarFreewill> now do i just reboot?
<genii> naught101 M class cpu power support, yes
<genii> ScarFreewill. The next time you do, it should load those, yes
<ScarFreewill> genii: ok thx cya
<deus> I read somewhere with the new version of kubuntu, pressing <FN> plus <UP> or <DOWN> could crash the computer.  Thats the brightness controls on dell laptops like mine.  Is that true?
<naught101> klaptopdaemon actually appears to work with both powernowd and powersaved... which is better? still powernowd?
<genii> deus Did you install xawtv?
<deus> yeah
<genii> deus Try to run that instead of kdetv then
<genii> naught101 powersaved does the stepdown stuff to save battery more
<deus> when I run it, I causes the screen to go blank.  I can fix it by pressing F6 or F7 or something
<deus> but its annoying
<genii> deus So xawtv causes blanking?
<naught101> great, thanks genii
<aleksanteri> hey how to extract a debian archive?
<genii> naught101 np :)
<deus> yeah.  I have the program running, hold on
<genii> Interesting... if it comes blue screen then working but no video-in source
<naught101> is it possible to rezise my /home and / partitions (both ext3) without re-installing?
<deus> hmm, no I got nothing
<genii> naught101 gparted
<genii> deus Is this a multi-head card?
<deus> whats that?
<stdin> genii, naught101: qtparted
<genii> deus eg: You have some video-out plug on the back like composite plugs etc?
<deus> hmm, its no responding
<deus> no
<naught101> genii: from the liveCD? is that on the kubuntu liveCD, or should I get the gparted liveCD?
<deus> is there an <alt> <cntrl> <del> for linux?
<stdin> qtparted is on the kubuntu live CD
<genii> naught101 I generally like to use the bootable cd from their home site... but as stdin points out there is a solution on the livecd :)
<aleksanteri> deus: try :P
<stdin> deus: what's <cntrl> ?
<genii> deus First try ctrl-C
<deus> ctrl
<deus> its control without the vowels
<deus> nvrmnd
<stdin> deus: so you mean like MS task manager?
<deus> I guess
<aleksanteri> process controlling?
<unix_infidel> apt-get install htop
<aleksanteri> !htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 172 kB
<deus> so I can focibly shut down programs if I need to (as in all the time like in windows)
<stdin> deus: yeah, it's ksysguard
<deus> hopefully, I want need it in linux
<deus> okay
<genii> deus if ctrl-C doesn't abort the program, try to get to an alternate console by ctrl-left alt-f1
<deus> okay
<racarr> deus: the 'kill' command kills a program by PID which you can find from ps -A
<deus> uhoh
<racarr> deus: and 'killall' by name
<racarr> deus: i.e. 'killall gaim'
<genii> deus than you can kill the process manually
<stdin> ctrl-alt-esc can kill a window
<racarr> deus: Even if the keyboard locks upand you can't get to a tty with control+alt+f1
<aleksanteri> !ksysguard
<ubotu> ksysguard: system guard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 485 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<deus> I just tried to go to an terminal window, and its all colorful, like theres something wrong
<racarr> deus: And things like ctrl+alt+esc won't work in that situation, you can hit alt+sysrq+r, then control+alt+f1
<racarr> deus: Try clearing the screen with enter?
<deus> nogo
<racarr> I had a friend with that problem a while ago...I don't recall how he fixed it though
<deus> I guess I wont use the terminal...
<genii> deus If it went to the first available console with "ctrl-left alt-f1" and that is where u are, try to cycle the windows by leftalt-f2 leftalt-f3 etc
<genii> if you get to f7 that is the X default
<deus> yeah, there all colorful except f7
<racarr> try logging in to one
<racarr> even if you can't see anything
<aleksanteri> so yes how can you extract a debian archive? :p
<deus> I dont think that helped
<max_> anyone use Kiba-Dock?
<racarr> aleksanteri: It's just a tar.gz
<genii> deus if in f7 console, forcibly exit the X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<aleksanteri> oh
<deus> dont wanna
<deus> wont that crash all my programs?
<genii> deus It will just dump you to kdm again
<racarr> aleksanteri:Why?
<stdin> actually a .deb file is an ar archive containing tar.gz files
<genii> deus Well, yes, it will kill whatevers running in kde but you will gain control again
<deus> okay
<aleksanteri> ic ic :P but i can't really extract it with tar :p
<deus> yeah, didnt fix it
<racarr> yeah, I'm stupid it's not a .tar.gz
<aleksanteri> it's a ,deb ;O
<aleksanteri> :P *
<racarr> deus: are you using hte fglrx driver?
<aleksanteri> .deb *
<genii> racarr Yeah he is
<deus> I dont know
<aleksanteri> i got one when i wanted to install a theme
<deus> racarr: idk
<stdin> aleksanteri: ar x package.deb
<racarr> aleksanteri: They are 'ar' archives
<racarr> deus: I think it's a problem with the fglrx driver...someone else I know with fglrx has the same problem
<aleksanteri> ar or tar?
<racarr> ar
<aleksanteri> ic
<racarr> aleksanteri: You know you install them with dpkg -i though, right? not extract them?
<stdin> when you extract the .deb you see 2 tar.gx files
<aleksanteri> racarr: i don't :P
<stdin> s/gx/gz/
<racarr> aleksanteri: Ah, to install a deb you can just run
<deus> do I strictly need the terminal?  Otherwise, the driver works great
<racarr> aleksanteri: sudo dpkg -i bla.de
<aleksanteri> ic :D
<racarr> aleksanteri: And it automatically takes care of registering the installation, extracting everything, adding it to appropriate menus etc
<stdin> it's easy when you know how :p
<deus> so genii: what do you think about this tv tuner thing?
<racarr> deus: Mm, strictly need not really, and you can still use x terminals and stuff obviously
<genii> I think has to do with dvb component
<racarr> deus: But it's certainlly useful...ugh I wish I could remember how this last person f ixed it
<deus> genii: okay
<genii> deus I suspect you need to install some component like kvdr  or dvbtune etc
<deus> can I go ahead and try that?
<aleksanteri> ok i got it opened
<genii> deus pls wait a minute
<racarr> aleksanteri: ?
<genii> trying to track which apps etc involved
<aleksanteri> hmmm ...
<naught101> sorry, dropped. genii: do you reccomend using gparted from a liveCD? if so, which one works well?
<aleksanteri> i can't see the theme packet now anywhere
<stdin> !deb | aleksanteri
<ubotu> aleksanteri: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<genii> deus I would try these:  kvdr  dvbtune libdvbpsi4-dev
<aleksanteri> o well :P i redownloaded a tar.gz packet :P
<aleksanteri> looks like this should be the right package
<deus> okay, so apt-get kvdr?
<genii> deus sudo apt-get kvdr dvbtune libdvbpsi4-dev
<deus> it says that vdr needs dvb kernel modules
<genii> apt-get *install*
<genii> bleh do apt-cache search dvb|grep kernel|grep `uname -r`
<aleksanteri> and i got it as source -_-
<genii> naught101 http://gparted.sourceforge.net
<deus> retruns nothing
<deus> apt-get is a big improvement over tarballs
<naught101> whoa
<naught101> sorry, dropped. genii: do you reccomend using gparted from a liveCD? if so, which one works well?
<genii> naught101 http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<deus> okay, all those are installed
<naught101> ok, cheers
<genii> deus OK try lsmod|grep dvb
<naught101> I have klaptopdaemon installed, but it only has one power scheme (performance). do I need another package to add more? I can't find where to create new schemes
<deus> nothing
<genii> naught101 I normally don't mess with that one, sorry :(
<genii> deus OK, I'm puzzling it out
<deus> are you kidding me?
<deus> alright, its okay
<genii> deus Try modprobe -l dvb*
<deus> oh that gave something
<genii> deus Try modprobe -l dvb*|grep `uname -r`
<deus> http://pastebin.com/843655
<genii> ok brb
<genii> deus which kernel you have? eg:  uname -r   result
<deus> modprobe -l dvb*|grep `uname -r` returned a lot too
<deus> 2.6.17-10-generic
<genii> OK
<liyang_> is there somebody alive?
<liyang_> please help me
<deus> theres about 6 billion people alive
<deus> oh you mean here
<deus> whats the problem?
<stdin> 6.9 last time I checked
<deus> wow, that many?
<stdin> yep
<liyang_> Oh! I can't figure out the kdevelop right
<liyang_> do you have some tips on that?
<liyang_> where is the deus?
<liyang_> disappear or fall asleep?
<genii> deus pls pastebin modprobe -l dvb*|grep `uname -r`
<liyang_> where are you from ,dear genii?
<genii> sorry wait
<genii> liyang Toronto Canada
<liyang_> oh my god!
<genii> deus pls pastebin lsmod dvb*
<liyang_> a real foregin friend
<deus> http://pastebin.com/843660
<liyang_> hope that I don't make a spell mistake
<genii> ok afk dissecting again :)
<deus> didnt like "lsmod dvb*"
<deus> is there a typo?
<liyang_> Kdevelop??
<liyang_> Are there some experts on the Kdevelop?
<deus> did you mean lsmod|grep dvb?
<genii> sometimes wildcards give it grief but normally in front of the term.... try lsmod|grep dvb then instead
<deus> that returned nothing
<genii> deus OK OK hmm... try sudo modprobe dvb-core
<deus> nothing
<liyang_> people are not very friendly
<liyang_> byebye
<genii> deus now try lsmod|grep dvb
<genii> does it show at least what we tried now to insert?
<deus> dvb_core               83368  0
<genii> good we are making progress :)
<deus> great!
<aleksanteri> :o now i saw that you can get the skin with apt-get :|
<deus> is this the most fun youve ever had at three in the morning?
<aleksanteri> oh man... :D
<deus> gmao
<genii> deus Heh :)   try now:   sudo modprobe dvb-usb
<xenol> plz how can i remove theme?
<deus> okay
<xenol> i installed one and i dont want it
<xenol> or is polyester basic theme of kubuntu?
<genii> deus then the check with lsmod again etc
<deus> I think you have to install a different on, xenol
<deus> idk
<xenol> cause when i want to unistall it thorugh kubuntu theme manger it say it aint installed
<xenol> but when i see avaiable thmes it shows there
<deus> http://pastebin.com/843663
<genii> deus OK
<genii> deus Good :) We are getting there
<deus> yea!
<genii> deus I think it's time to try running kdetv again
<deus> hmm, same problem
<genii> error reports like before that you pastebinned?
<deus> let me check
<genii> k
<deus> http://pastebin.com/843671
<deus> btw, I wanted to pipe that error code into a file, but it didnt work.  I assume that error code is handled differently
<genii> brb
<jerp> xenol, you find themes in the system settings in the K menu
<stdin> errors go to stderr, if you want to put errors in to a file you do, eg: command 2> errors.txt
<xenol> jerp in appearance?
<jerp> yes
<jerp> you can add some too if you like, some are addable in the package manager
<jerp> and then you can also go to kde-look to get new ones
<xenol> jerp is there any kind of "repair installation" of ubuntu?
<genii> deus Something with a missing device it looks like. Major opcode 168 minor opcode 3
<genii> I suspect I'll have to look it up
<jerp> xenol, you can uninstall packages and reinstall them also if that is what you mean
<deus> great
<xenol> jerp i just want to ask if there is a way like in win xp that removes whole root partiotion and install it as fresh one and home stays untouched?
<stdin> xenol: that's why you want /home on another partition
<stdin> xenol: you could try to reinstall, but without a reformat
<xenol> so just boot live cd and reformat / and swap?
<stdin> is your /home on the root partition?
<jerp> and all the time I thought themes was the issue :(
* jerp finds it evident that sometimes people like to rabbit punch him
<stdin> xenol?
<xenol> ya?
<stdin> is your /home on the root partition?
<xenol> no
<hagabaka> how can i set up mouse gestures? in another distro there is an Input Actions in Control Center to set it up
<xenol> another partiotion but root contain link to it :p
<stdin> then you can just choose not to reformat that partition, and reinstall as normal
<darkkish_> what is that kde battery app called?
<darkkish_> or idk if its kde
<hagabaka> oh, it's in Accessibility for some reason
<genii> deus Damn this one is a pita
<deus> really?
<jerp> make a new partition mount it and copy /home there
<deus> crap, I thought I could just load up the software like in mepis
<darkkish_> genii, what is the laptop battery indecator called again?
<xenol> thx
<deus> yeah, where do I find tha laptop battery indicator?
<matthew_> deus, lol, sudo apt-get install k-application-to-monitor-battery-charge-for-laptop-computers-that-are-using-kde-as-a-desktop-environment.
<deus> are you serious?
<darkkish_> ...
<darkkish_> i don't tink thats it :D
<matthew_> deus, no, of course not
<deus> I was wondering...
<matthew_> deus, the fact that it was even ponderable proves that we're talking about linux...
<deus> since you said its a k application, isnt "that-are-using-kde-as-a-desktop-environment."
<deus> redudant?
<deus> "do this"
<stdin> try: apt-cache search battery|grep -i kde
<deus> "no"
<deus> "sudo this"
<deus> "alright"
<matthew_> deus, naw, you can use K applications on a gnome desktop...but you have to install the right libs...
<genii> deus Damn it's the f****** video card: device 148 = /dev/gfx		Linux/SGI graphics effects device
<genii> 
<deus> really?
<genii> Yeah
<deus> klaptopdaemon
<deus> or
<deus> kde-guidance-powermanager
<genii> Which brings us back to the stupid ati GL driver as the cause
<genii> bah
<deus> you meant fglrx or whatever?
<genii> deus Yeah
<deus> thats a really tough name
<deus> Im mean, as acronyms go...
<matthew_> lol, you've had a lot of exposure to that, huh, genii ?
<genii> matthew_ Yes, unfortunately :(
<darkkish_> lol
<darkkish_> so what is that battery app called?
<darkkish_> no i think it starts with an s
<darkkish_> deus neither of thoes worked
<genii> damn I can never remember
<darkkish_> maybe its just an ubuntu one
<darkkish_> it shows a picture of a batery with 4 bars
<deus> a kde app that starts with an s
<matthew_> yeah, that definetely deserves a frowny face.
<darkkish_> and it gives you system settings based on your battery level
<matthew_> the ati stuff...not the laptop battery daemon stuff...
<deus> oh yeah
<darkkish_> it might not be a kde app
<darkkish_> it might be an ubuntu app
<darkkish_> either way
<darkkish_> i need to find it
<genii> apmd ?
<darkkish_> >_>
<MilhousePunkRock> darkkish_: That's the guidance power manager
<deus> I installed klaptopdaemon, but no I cant find it
<MilhousePunkRock> deus: That's a demon, like the name says, what did you expect to find?
<genii> deus It can be found under kcontrol usually
<genii> Well, the options anyhow
<deus> whats kcontrol?
<deus> ("
<deus> ("K controls a lot of things")
<MilhousePunkRock> genii: Not necessarily, I lost all my power settings in KControl after I upgraded to Edgy
<Jucato> kcontrol or system settings
<Jucato> KControl = original KDE Control Center; System Settings = modified/lightweight KDE Control Center (Kubuntu)
<matthew_> MilhousePunkRock, did you look under the advanced options tab?
<MilhousePunkRock> matthew_: Yeah... It's just gone... It used to be in the administration section
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: you can still use kcontrol in kubutnu
<deus> yeah, I cant find it anywhere.  I was hoping for something that goes in my system tray on on the panel that tells me what my charge is and how much I have left
<deus> or on the panel
<matthew_> MilhousePunkRock, hmmm, weird...
<darkkish_> YES
<vdbnicolas> SAllut
<Jucato> deus: in System Settings -> Advanced -> Service Manager, try to see if klaptopdaemon is running (not really sure it would be there)
<vdbnicolas> =)
<darkkish_> THANK YOU
<darkkish_> damnit i'm never any good at guessing the first letter
<vdbnicolas> Y  til des francais ?
<stdin> !fr | vdbnicolas
<ubotu> vdbnicolas: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<darkkish_> wow this lag meter keeps giogn off the chat
<darkkish_> chart
<darkkish_> it got up to 25 seconds
<darkkish_> wow
<darkkish_> yeah somethign is wrong with my internet
<darkkish_> night guys
<darkkish_> #kubuntu-fr
<deus> Jucato: its not enable.  How do I enable it?
<Jucato> deus: but it's in the list?
<deus> yeah
<Jucato> deus: there's a checkbox beside the name?
<deus> no, its on the top list
<deus> load on demand services
<Jucato> ah it's saying that it's Not Running?
<Jucato> hmm...
<deus> theres buttons to run it, but they're grey out
<deus> yeah
<Jucato> those buttons are for the ones in the bottom list...
<Jucato> deus: System Settings -> Advanced -> System Services ?
<deus> oh, wrong thing
<deus> Its not on that list
<Jucato> oh... ok.. don't know anymore.. :(
<darkkish_> night guys
<deus> genii, you still up?
<deus> any ideas left?
<genii> yeah considering this fglrx stuff
<deus> okay
<matthew_> deus, one thing I've learned about genii: He's always got ideas...
<deus> yeah, thats always a good thing
<genii> usually more than 1 way to do a job
<genii> I was thinking about just manually making the devs needed but udev will defeat it every boot. There could be a udev.rules entry
<deus> hmmm...
<genii> Also this would be highly experimental and I would do it ona box I own but likely not recommend it to someone else to do
<deus> yeah
<jita> how do i change my default movie player to mplayer. it always open with kaffeine although i changed it in options to open it with mplayer
<deus> genii: are there other drivers I can install?
<genii> I wrote several udev.rules before to make /dev/modem for instance point to a /dev/ttyLTM0 winmodem etc etc
<deus> hmm...
<genii> deus Well, you could try the stock ati driver. Just from "fglrx" to "ati" etc and of course dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    etc etc
<deus> would that work as well?
<genii> Seeing as it seems to desire a GL specific device I'd say it's a longshot really
<deus> mmm...
<deus> well, I dont really know how anything works here
<deus> I might just call it a night, unless you got anything else
<genii> also we know the major and minor device nodes but not for instance the type like char block etc
<stdin> jita: in konqueror, go to settings -> configure konqueror -> File Associations -> video and moce mplayer to the top for each format
<deus> Id also like to swap caps-lock and backspace in the next day or two.  Do you know if there's an easy, graphical frontend?
<genii> deus Well I'll think about it if yer here or not now ROFL
<stdin> s/moce/move
<deus> whats so funny?
<jita> stdin: ty
<genii> deus It's like that little puzzle that gets in your brain and you can't stop thinking of ways to approach a solution etc
<stdin> np
<deus> haha
<deus> hey, matthew_, wouldnt this constitute genii not having an idea?
<deus> you said, "one thing I've learned about genii: He's always got ideas..."
<matthew_> deus, nah, it just hasn't broken free from his subconscious yet
<genii> I have ideas just the viability of said ideas is shaky
<deus> rofg
<genii> :)
<deus> that doesnt count
<deus> that makes as much sense as trusted computing
<genii> bleh there go my brownie points
<genii> Anyhow since I love to tinker I would try some of it at home but not recommend it etc etc as I said earlier
<deus> so, whats the easiest way to swap keys?  Can I write a script for xmodmap?
<genii> deus http://www.xfree86.org/current/xmodmap.1.html
<deus> okay, i tried this before and I kept screwing up
<deus> theres a little script that they write about swaping the caps lock and control
<genii> Hangon and I'll see about finding the right keycodes
<max_> does anyone use kxdocker?
<genii> Which keys you want swapped again?
<deus> caps and backspace
<genii> deus OK lemme look into it
<deus> what confuses me about the script they write is what I should change
<deus> how does control become backspace?
<momal> Hey Im connected through ssh on my friends linux box. How can I make a program start up under his user account and load up on his screen ?
<genii> deus http://pastebin.com/843685
<matthew_> momal, after you're logged into his machine, try typing the command to open a program
<stdin> momal: and set the display variable,  DISPLAY=:0
<genii> I used to do something like echo "Hey you! Quit messing around!" | /dev/ttyX       where X is the tty you see them messing around on
<genii> Yeah for X apps it will force it to the default display etc
<deus> how do you do that?
<genii> (DISPLAY=:0)
<deus> no i mean, how do you hack into other people's computers?
<genii> realvnc used to let you share a remote desktop like that
<deus> okay, im gonna try this, hopefully it will work
<deus> sudo xmodmap [filename]  ?
<max_> does anyone have Kiba Dock running?
<genii> deus You know to put it in that rc file in home dir right?
<deus> yeah
<genii> OK
<genii> eg: .xmodmaprc.
<momal> stdin, matthew_ : I set the display varible and when i try to run it just says : cannot connect to X server
<genii> no period after
<deus> wait, if the file is keyswap, what exactly should I type?
<matthew_> momal, hmmm...I had an idea....but I forgot it...it's 2 in the morning here
* genii ponders setenv DISPLAY   ?
<momal> lol
<stdin> momal: are you logged in as that user (the one logged in at the physical machine)?
<deus> http://pastebin.com/843689
<momal> yup loged into his user account under ssh
<stdin> momal: try xhost +(your IP Address)
<stdin> like xhost +192.168.0.1
<momal> is this to connect to him ?... or do i do this while connected
<stdin> while connected and logged in as him
<genii> deus if you saved the file as "keyswap" then in your .Xsession or .startx   file add:   xmodmap keyswap &
<deus> umm...
<matthew_> night everyone
<stdin> nn
<momal> xhost:  unable to open display ""
<stdin> momal: did you set DISPLAY ?
<stdin> ie type: DISPLAY=:0
<genii> deus LOL OK replace all instances of Backspace with Delete
<momal> zippo@zippolah:/root$ echo $DISPLAY
<momal> :0
<matthew_> momal, why don't you just do a remote desktop thing? I know there is an application for it that comes bundled....
<matthew_> that was the idea that I forgot.
<matthew_> night
<momal> ... he is on worse then dialup lol
<momal> ssh lags behind
<deus> genii: /etc/X11/XSession?
<deus> where in that file?
<deus> And I do know this code style
<stdin> momal: what do you get with: DISPLAY=:0 xhost
<deus> its perl, right?
<genii> deus No, in /home/username/.Xsession
<momal> access control enabled, only authorized clients can connect
<naught101> anyone know where I might find info on klaptop not showing all the power profiles?
<deus> I cant find such a file.  Should I create it?
<deus> theres a file called xsession-errors
<genii> deus yes if neccesary
<stdin> momal: try: DISPLAY=:0 xhost +(your IP)
<momal> ip being added to access control list
<genii> deus if the file "keyswap" is in some place other than /home/username    put the full path to it
<momal> so now should work fine ?
<stdin> should do
<stdin> also look at kdialog to post messages to him :p
<deus> " xmodmap keyswap & " ? with the amperstand?
<xenol> plz where from i can download tuxracer?
<genii> deus yes, the ampersand is *most* important
<xenol> !tuxracer
<ubotu> Tuxracer is now renamed Planet Penguin Racer! The package is planetpenguin-racer in !universe. Enjoy.
<deus> what does it do?
<deus> alright, I got that file in place.  Should I restart X?
<deus> did you see my pastebin?
<genii> deus Basically loads the thing you just told it then goes on to load the next thing
<momal> stdin: it worked thanks ^^
<deus> http://pastebin.com/843689?
<deus> http://pastebin.com/843689
<stdin> no
<genii> no ampersand = stuck
<stdin> * no problem :p
<deus> oh, i see, so my computer will stop.  That would be bad
<stdin> ampersand backgrounds the process
<naught101> ok... powersaved doesn't seem to work with klaptop
<genii> stdin thx for the more elegant explanation
<stdin> :D
<deus> genii: if that program had errors, dont you think we should fix them before putting them in the .XSession file?
<genii> deus did you change the instances of Backspace to read Delete  instead already?
<deus> what?
<deus> oh Im sorry
<genii> deus anyhow, if it fails, it will just mean the current keymap stays unchanged is all
<deus> okay
<genii> The only keys which would be horribly difficult to sort out if messed up would be Enter key for instance
<deus> well, that didnt seem to change anything
<deus> what if I couldnt use the a key?
<deus> wait, the delete key is now a capslock
<genii> deus See if the other key labelled Delete is now the capslock then
<deus> but the old capslock is still the same
<genii> I may have to find the exact scancode
<genii> bleh
<genii> I'm battin less than .500 tonight
<fdoving> genii, deus what are you guys trying to do?
<fdoving> .. it sounds interessting :)
<deus> were trying to swap the capslock and backspace keys
<genii> fdoving LOL aside from trying to get his wintv usb adapter going, swap capslock and backspace
<deus> genii, I can tell you that the keycode for my compueter is
<fdoving> tv adapters i know nothing about.
<deus> (according to xev)
<genii> deus>	genii, I can tell you that the keycode for my compueter is
<genii> ?
<deus> 66 for capslock
<genii> OK
<deus> and 22 for backsapce
<deus> I had to go back and look
<genii> back shortly
<deus> genii
<deus> I got Backspace mapped to capslock
<deus> and capslock mapped to backspace
<deus> however, capslock still does capslock
<deus> it does both
<genii> Heh
<deus> when I press capslock, it toggles caps lock and backspace
<deus> Ack!
<deus> its tough to fix a mistake
<deus> you have to make an even number of errors
<genii> pls pastebin the keyswap file
<deus> oh, its yours, but the s in backspace is capitalized
<deus> "BackSpace"
<genii> Ah Ok
<deus> not "Backspace"
<genii> 1 min
<deus> so how do I fix it!
<genii> I have to go look at it agian, brb
<deus> ugh, I should stop myself before doing stuff
<fdoving> you can set capslock to do nothing in system settings -> regional & language -> keyboard setup -> xkb
<fdoving> that might help.
<deus> now backspace is both caps lock and backspace, and capslock is nothing
<genii> rm    add Lock = Backspace
<deus> thats exactly what I dont want to do, fdoving
<deus> thats alrEADY ON THERE
<fdoving> if you do that first, and then do your magic, it won't have both functions.
<fdoving> oh.
<deus> SORRY FOR THE CAPS
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> so, you use xmodmap?
<deus> YEAH
<genii> add BackSpace = BackSpace
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> can you pastebin the xmodmap conf?
<deus> no
<deus> fdoving: yeah, hold no
<deus> on
<deus> genii: that didnt work
<genii> bleh
<deus> xmodmap:  keyswap:9:  bad add modifier name 'back', not allowed
<user_deployment> planetpenguyin needs gl for i845g help
<user_deployment> \o genii
<user_deployment> usual game problem
<genii> deus line to alter: add Lock = BackSpace
<genii> change to:       add BackSpace = BackSpace
<vdbnicolas> french ?
<genii> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stdin> too late :p
<deus> can you re-pastebin what you suggest? genii
<genii> deus OK gimme a minute
<deus> http://pastebin.com/843695
<deus> I thikn I relly screwed it up
<deus> restarted x
<deus> okay, everything in working order
<genii> deus http://pastebin.com/843697
<deus> it didnt like lines 4 and 8
<deus> xmodmap:  keyswap:8:  bad add modifier name 'backspace', not allowed
<deus> xmodmap:  keyswap:4:  bad remove modifier name 'backspace', not allowed
<ForgeAus> I ALMOST used linux to bypass WGA in microsoft! rofl :)
<deus> wga?
<genii> wtf?
<stdin> windoes genuine advantage
<stdin> another great MS idea
<stdin> NOT
<deus> is that the windows lincesing thing?
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> software wise anyway
<deus> that prevents you from putting windows on multiple computers?
<ForgeAus> yup
<ForgeAus> well not exactly
<deus> lolz
<ForgeAus> it just prevents you from getting the updates you want
<stdin> it checks you licence key, to make sure it's valid
<deus> nan da yo?
<ForgeAus> nothing actually prevents you from putting it on multiple machines
<deus> oh i see
<ForgeAus> its more like windows authentication that stops that
<ForgeAus> not Windows Genuine Advantage
<ForgeAus> its going to be worse in Vista
<ForgeAus> inf act I'm hthinking I don't want to touch vista at all
<ForgeAus> I don't even like the interface
<deus> I fully expect that I will never have to use that OS
<stdin> why would I want to poisen my PC with vista?
<ForgeAus> deus, thats a bold claim
<ForgeAus> stdin, PoisOn
<deus> vista, or windows in general?
<ForgeAus> btw nice nickname :)
<ForgeAus> vista specifically
<stdin> :p
<ForgeAus> ie your predicting the future
<deus> why would I ever need vista
<ForgeAus> XP is kinda nice imho
<deus> I can predict some of the things Ill do
<ForgeAus> but then I'm coming from a dos -> win311, Win95/98/ME, XP background!
<stdin> XP is pure (well i can't say, there may be kids in here)
<deus> yeah, but I wanna learn linux
<ForgeAus> actually I can go back futher, dos -> win 3.0... lol
<deus> genii, any ideas on this keyswap thing?
<ForgeAus> same hear
<ForgeAus> grr here
<genii> I have an idea yes
<ForgeAus> I think linux is the way for me... which is why I'm messing with kubuntu
<ForgeAus> I'm installing too much stuff tho
<genii> deus http://pastebin.com/843698
<ForgeAus> I have to try it out to know what to uninstall rofl :)
<stdin> I'm just about to reinstall feisty
<ForgeAus> also anyone know what a SIGSEGV1 error means???
<genii> deus you may need "=" sign between Lock and Caps_Lock ...sorry for booboo
<ForgeAus> even from fresh on different machine (non VMware) but using the live disk to boot from rather than install...  I get same error
<ForgeAus> is my kubuntu faulty? or is it something about the ASUS/ATI combo?
<deus> xmodmap:  keyswap:3:  bad add modifier keysym list (empty)
<deus> okay, now caps lock is backspace and capslock, and backspace is just capslock
<genii> deus pls put =    between Lock   and Caps_Lock on line 3
<deus> okay done
<ForgeAus> is Aegis good? and exactly what kind of virus (es?) can Linux get?
<deus> what is aegis
<Stalwart> ForgeAus: there are no viruses in official repos, use only soft from repos and you're safe
<ForgeAus> and is it still succeptible to spyware? (I'm sure keyloggers or hijaaks and stuff still would affect it)
<stdin> short answer: linux doesn't get viruses, at all
<stdin> no viruses, spyware, mailware .......
<deus> very few virii are written for linux.  Its hard to write and less impact than windows , so why BOTHER?
<Stalwart> if you use good browser (everything except ie6 on wine) you're safe
<deus> sorry for the caps
<ForgeAus> heeh deux I wouldn't bother... but I'm not a virus writer...
<deus> why would you use ie on wine?    its just...
<genii> deus Any joy on capslock yet?
<Stalwart> deus: to get spyware
<deus> no
<Stalwart> in case anyone needs spyware on linux...
<ForgeAus> so firefox or konqueror and no problems
<Stalwart> and you can try to run viruses using wine
<Stalwart> ForgeAus: nope
<deus> caps lock is now both caps and back, and back is now caps only
<deus> so, some improvement
<stdin> the most a virus in wine will do, is mess up wine
<ForgeAus> I still think I'llg et the virus scanner just to b safe
<ForgeAus> how about trojans and worms?
<genii> since directX is source of most exploits even ie6 on wine is safer than ie6 on stock windoze box... directx like /dev/null
<stdin> (maybe your $HOME, but that's less likely)
<Stalwart> i read some virus test on wine, they crash to much ;[
<ForgeAus> rofl Stal :)
<Stalwart> genii: not directx. but activex probably
<genii> activex yes... very tired :)
<deus> yeah, why is windows even bothering twith activeX? does anyone actually use it besides virus writers?
<ForgeAus> yeah I agree activex
<Stalwart> directx sucks so much it's impossible to write virus using it
<stdin> you can get activex for mozilla, but why would you?
<genii> stdin exactly
<ForgeAus> yeah mozilla has plugins for it
<genii> so win version of windows update page works from mozilla?
<deus> why?
<genii> lol
<Stalwart> i'm crious why noone tried to write virus on java? it would ask user to install JVM from Sun to run itself...
<ForgeAus> the whole idea of ActiveX was to objectize things...
<Stalwart> genii: works
<stdin> yeah, win updates uses activex
<ForgeAus> so you just had to make a reference to any object that exists rather than having to specify an exact one...
<deus> java has some basic sercurity stuff
<genii> Well I know some ppl that only keep ie because of windows update page (this is windows OS but they like FF or mozilla for browser)
<Stalwart> you can write files using java, therefore you can crash windoze
<deus> really?
<ForgeAus> does ie7 work on *nix at all?
<deus> ha
<Stalwart> genii: windoze won't work well w/o ie
<fdoving> deus: did you make the keys work, i did it. want the config?
<Stalwart> very much apps use ie engine ;[
<ForgeAus> ie is a base part of it
<deus> why would you want it? who would take the time to port ie to widows
<genii> There used to be a *nix ie5.02 but they covered it up
<deus> yeah
<deus> thaNks
<genii> solaris ver
<Stalwart> there was a macosx version
<ForgeAus> now kde or konqueror to windows would be interesting to see :)
<deus> Id pay for that!
<Stalwart> konq4 will use webkit \o/
<ForgeAus> whats webkit?
<Stalwart> khtml on steroids
<ForgeAus> whats khtml?
<deus> fdoving: could you show me the config?
<fdoving> deus: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/xmodmap-caps-backspace-on
<Stalwart> used in safari
* genii surfs the internet by typing hh.exe <url here!> ROFL
<fdoving> deus: run 'xmodmap xmodmap-caps-backspace-on'
<ForgeAus> safari is mac's web browser right?
<Stalwart> yes
<ForgeAus> (although theres an IE for mac and prolly a few others)
<ForgeAus> hh?
<ForgeAus> what about lynx?
<ForgeAus> whats hh anyway?
<Stalwart> webkit is basic part of macosx and nokia phones
<ForgeAus> is it in any other linux apps?
<stdin> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<Stalwart> you probably didn't know that much nokia phones use konq engine ;)
<ForgeAus> um theres more than just that
<deus> fdoving: I ran it, and now everything is back to normal again
<ForgeAus> not sure if seamonkey and/or kmeleon work under linux
<deus> wtf?
<Stalwart> ForgeAus: seamonkey works, kmeleon is win32-only
<ForgeAus> but theres also galleon
<deus> alright, besides ie, what the worst browser?
<Stalwart> deus: telnet
<ForgeAus> deus, ie isn't the worst
<ForgeAus> rofl stalwart :)
<genii> ForgeAus hh.exe is the windoze help application. Since it can do active content you can websurf with it. i used to use it to test vrml pages without having to load ie every time
<deus> telnet is not a browser
<ForgeAus> remember mosaic?
<fdoving> deus: ok, then you had some weird config before running it. that swapped backspace and caps_lock here atleast.
<d34l3r> hi all :_)
<ForgeAus> you can use telnet as a browser
<genii> ForgeAus yes indeed :)
<ForgeAus> (esp with lynx)
<Stalwart> deus: it's not an irc client also, but i used it to chat in school =] 
<genii> mosaic unfortunately became ie
<d34l3r> has Kubuntu an implented way to see how many KB/s are currently incoming and outgoing?
<deus> Stalwart: HEy! that fixed it!
<d34l3r> or do i need to install gdesklets or something for that
<d34l3r> ?
<ForgeAus> d34l3r????
<Stalwart> d34l3r: use karamba
<Stalwart> deus: fixed what?
<d34l3r> I dont wanna use an extra program
<Stalwart> d34l3r: doesn't nemo show speed?
<d34l3r> ? nemo?
<d34l3r> ^^ i dunno nemo :-D
<Stalwart> yes, NeMo
<stdin> d34l3r: knetdockapp works well
<ForgeAus> ytalk was interesting
<d34l3r> already installed stdin?
<d34l3r> or do i need to install seperately?
<deus> fdoving:  that fixed it. thanks
<Stalwart> afaik separately
<stdin> I think you have to install it
<d34l3r> thats bad ^^ I am already installing somethin
<d34l3r> and i wanna see download speed
<d34l3r> because i use easyubuntu to install Skype
<d34l3r> and it doesn't show speed
<d34l3r> ^^
<Stalwart> d34l3r: good programs show download speed
<ForgeAus> we had a special version of a chat proggie that was a sublayer or something of IRC... (even more basic than IRC is)... nicer interface tho... all text... plus had an ELIZA bot running rofl :)
<stdin> eww, easyubutnu
<d34l3r> easyubuntu is just a script ;)
<deus> I love how you all spell it windoze
<ForgeAus> I think they need a Bubuntu!!!
<genii> Heh I remember that damn eliza
<Stalwart> ewwwwwwww, can't you install skype manually?
<ForgeAus> (beryl ubuntu!)
<genii> turing test stuff
<d34l3r> dont wanna :-D
<d34l3r> too lazy *g
<fdoving> !skype | stalwart
<ubotu> stalwart: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<deus> beryl?
<ForgeAus> and perhaps a Eubuntu! (enlightenment)
<Stalwart> ubotu: i have friends working for skype, i know how to install it ;)
<ForgeAus> actually seriously is enlightenment any good? I remember there being a big thing about it when it first started
<genii> ooh enlightenment would be sweeeeet
<Stalwart> we need twbuntu
<ForgeAus> well theres already ubutnu (which prolly should be Gnubuntu! rofl) Kubuntu, and Xubuntu
<Stalwart> with twm
<deus> whats enlightenment? Whats beryl?
<ForgeAus> twm?
<ForgeAus> deus they're virtual windows managers
<d34l3r> beryl is some 3D desktop
<ForgeAus> except maybe twm is a tabbed one
<genii> hmmm fvwm2
<d34l3r> @ deus
<voicu> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<Stalwart> ratpoisonbuntu!! \o/
<ForgeAus> fubuntu? rofl!
<intelikey> well it seems that ubuntu is incapable of making an fat16 partition and file system that windows 95 can use
<d34l3r> fubuntu lol
<d34l3r> ^^
<ForgeAus> ratbuntu :)
<ForgeAus> evilbuntu?
<fdoving> intelikey: that's not true.
<ForgeAus> NeXTbuntu
<Stalwart> ForgeAus: there's ubuntu satanic edition already :D
<fdoving> intelikey: mkdosfs ?
<intelikey> fdoving it seems that way here.
<ForgeAus> lol Stalwart, really?
<d34l3r> what about winbuntu:-D
<d34l3r> xD
<ForgeAus> winebuntu?
<intelikey> yes i used mkdosfs
<genii> linbuntu
<d34l3r> not wine
<d34l3r> but win
<Stalwart> ForgeAus: yes, also christian edition
<d34l3r> ^^
<ForgeAus> yeah I know theres a christian edition
<d34l3r> linbuntu lmao
<genii> hindubuntu
<ForgeAus> heard about htat one
<Hobbsee> Stalwart: i'll bet the satanic versoin is evil, and kills off your drive
<d34l3r> mohabuntu :-D
<d34l3r> ^^
<fdoving> intelikey: it can create a fat16 fs, if windows 95 can read it or not i don't know anything about.
<ForgeAus> buddhabuntu
<d34l3r> ^^
<Stalwart> macobuntu =] 
<genii> ForgeAus :)
<Stalwart> akoo-akoo-buntu =] 
<ForgeAus> dagonbuntu?...
<d34l3r> how about... gatesbuntu
<d34l3r> :-D
<genii> I'm partial now to buddhabuntu
<ForgeAus> akooakoo?
<ForgeAus> freebuntu?
<d34l3r> gatesbuntu :-D
<Stalwart> ForgeAus: akoo-akoo =] 
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Stalwart> akoobuntu probably :D
<ForgeAus> whats akoo akoo?
<intelikey> fdoving it makes an fat16 fs that ubuntu can read but not that win9x can access.   win9x can't even reformat the partition.
<Stalwart> pagan god from Crash Bandicoot series
<ForgeAus> oh ok I havn't played those games...
<Stalwart> ^_^
<Stalwart> i played Black&white... it could be Stalwartbuntu
<Stalwart> muuwhahahaha
<d34l3r> hackbuntu :S
<ForgeAus> don't you mean haskellbuntu?
<genii> iUbuntu
<ForgeAus> rofl geni
<Stalwart> trapezoidbuntu o.O
<d34l3r> gamersbuntu would also be nice
<d34l3r> :-)
<ForgeAus> how about IOUbuntu?
<d34l3r> gamersbuntu :-D
<genii> ROFLMAO
<Stalwart> counter-buntu
<d34l3r> counter-buntus wins
<d34l3r> :-D
<Stalwart> :D
<d34l3r> terror-buntus wins
<d34l3r> ^^
<ForgeAus> the commercial version would be that.. IOUbuntu
<intelikey> fdoving i can boot the dos7 on it via dosemu  but it can't boot from bios   and using a floppy boot disk (win95) fdisk calls the partition fat16 and bootable  but format cant/wont touch it.
<ForgeAus> anyhow
<ForgeAus> dos7? you mean Win95?
<Stalwart> ttybuntu
<d34l3r> ^^
<d34l3r> noobuntu for the windoze noobs
<d34l3r> :-D
<ForgeAus> was does that mean win98 was dos8 ??
<Stalwart> :DDDDD
<genii> intelikey What the hell you need a fat16 specifically for?
<deus> you cant have a commercial ubuntu! that violates the principle of the word ubuntu!
<d34l3r> noobuntu :-D
<ForgeAus> d34l3r thats what I need
<d34l3r> :-D
<d34l3r> lol
<d34l3r> why
<intelikey> genii for win95
<Stalwart> deus: we can sell techsupport and techsupporters
<deus> havent you seen the video?
<ForgeAus> deus, I'm sure some company would find a way
<intelikey> genii win95-a did not have fat32 support
<d34l3r> ForgeAus: why do you need noobuntu
<d34l3r> ?
<d34l3r> ^^
<genii> intelikey this is true. How large is the partition? fat16 is no good for over 540 normally
<ForgeAus> because I'm not normlaly a linux head
<ForgeAus> I'm a n00b!
<d34l3r> :-D
<d34l3r> (K)ubuntu is already easy to use
<genii> unless lba fat16
<d34l3r> except the sudo/su "problem"
<ForgeAus> sudo/su is a problem?
<d34l3r> nope
<intelikey> ForgeAus and if you recall win9x runs on top of dos7    as ubuntu runs on top of linux
<ForgeAus> well its not handy for installing but other than that
<d34l3r> some other linux users would find it crazy
<d34l3r> because of that i say "problem"
<ForgeAus> intel, I can't recall something I didn't know lol
<stdin> what sudo/su problem, is it that difficult to type 'do' at the end of the command?
<Stalwart> security isn't a problem
<deus> forgeAus, you can get so much help on this channel
<intelikey> genii fat16 is 2g max    no?   and the partition is 1.9g
<fdoving> d34l3r: it's easy to disable the sudo specific things.
<ForgeAus> deus I agree
<d34l3r> i dont have any PROBLEMS
<d34l3r> omfg
* Stalwart have to go, c u l8r
<d34l3r> -.-
<ForgeAus> this channel ROX
<ForgeAus> its my linux safe-haven!
<deus> btw, no offesnse, but I really want to put an 'n' in the middle of you nickname
<d34l3r> i just say other Linux users not using any ubuntu version think it is crazy
<genii> intelikey All I remember is any drive I tried to share larger than 540 over parallel link would never work
<d34l3r> because of that i say "problem" ... i dont have any problem to use sudo
<d34l3r> instead of su
<deus> aww, your kidding me
<d34l3r> ForgeAus: qry
<intelikey> genii but that wasn't fat16 limitation.
<d34l3r> argh
<deus> my new backspace doesnt have repeat keys
<d34l3r> i am not registered >_<
<ForgeAus> why sudo instead of kdesu?
<d34l3r> kdesu for KDE programs
<d34l3r> but sudo for console
<d34l3r> ;)
<d34l3r> i would recommend
<ForgeAus> sudo for konsole? rofl
<d34l3r> ^^
<deus> so when I hold it down, it doesnt do backspace over and over again like it used to
<ForgeAus> I must admit I'm a huge KDE fan
<d34l3r> << too
<d34l3r> @ ForgeAus
<intelikey> ForgeAus no kdesu for konsole  sudo for console
<d34l3r> just like i said
<d34l3r> ^^
* stdin says: KDE RULES
<d34l3r> @ intelikey
<deus> how does kde compare to, say, Gnome?
<d34l3r> i would it describe as
<ForgeAus> is ubuntu 6.10 equiv to as kubuntu 6.10?
<ForgeAus> grr no as in there
<intelikey> deus you install both and compare them.
<deus> yeah, it think
<fdoving> ForgeAus: yes, it's much the same under the hood.
<deus> dont wanna
<ForgeAus> if I do a dist upgrade... to ubuntu 6.10 what happens?
<d34l3r> more complex functions against very easy to use but with less functions
<d34l3r> @ deus
<d34l3r> but I prefer KDE
<intelikey> ForgeAus yes *buntu is *buntu
<ForgeAus> then a distupgrade to xubuntu? rofl :)
<d34l3r> omfg
<d34l3r> no
<deus> which one is which, d34l3r?
<ForgeAus> *buntu is just ubuntu with different window managers I get that bit
<d34l3r> Kubuntu has KDE
<d34l3r> normal Ubuntu has Gnome
<ForgeAus> (cept nubuntu wichi s something diff)
<fdoving> ForgeAus: nothing. you'll have to install the ubuntu-desktop package to have the gnome desktop. you can have kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop on the same install..
<deus> d34l3r: which one is easier to use with less functions?
<ForgeAus> fdoving, does it change the boot screen for example?
<genii> deus looking into keyrates now
<d34l3r> i would always recommend kde
<fdoving> ForgeAus: yes, and you can later choose which one you want to use.
<deus> how do I upgrade, when the time comes?
<fdoving> !upgrade | deus
<ubotu> deus: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<ForgeAus> my Gnome (I'm using kubuntu) already boots up saying its ubunutu lol)
<ForgeAus> I'm already using Edgy...
<d34l3r> me too
<d34l3r> i always install newest version... :-)
<stdin> I'm on Feisty :S
<d34l3r> lol
<stdin> it's not exactly stable
<d34l3r> but i dont use beta
<d34l3r> :-P
<ForgeAus> whats unstable about it tho?
<intelikey> <ForgeAus> fdoving, does it change the boot screen for example <<<<   no.   boot is handeled by the boot loader not the desktop environment  nor the window manager.      login screen is handeled by the window manager.  gdm/kdm/xdm
<fdoving> ForgeAus: you can change that. from a terminal: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<genii> Anyone using Etch ?
<ForgeAus> and us ubuntu edgy as well or just kubuntu? or do they have diff release codenames?
<d34l3r> ubuntu edgy / Kubuntu edgy
<d34l3r> ;)
<stdin> well, for a start, dcop stopped working for some reason
<d34l3r> same...
<fdoving> intelikey: i read 'boot screen' as usplash theme.
<ForgeAus> whats the Etch thing about?
<d34l3r> thats Debian
<intelikey> fdoving ah
<genii> Dev version = Etch
<fdoving> intelikey: as for login manager, you'll get a question about what to use. kdm or gdm.
<d34l3r> Sarge = very old / stable
<deus> genii, if youre looking up key rates, can you hold on till tomarrow?  its 5am here and I really need to go to bed
<d34l3r> sid = unstable
<genii> np deus
<deus> !etch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d34l3r> hmm
<d34l3r> going to install xchat
<d34l3r> i like it more then konversation
<stdin> you need a debot :p
<d34l3r> :-)
<deus> good night
<deus> oyasumi nasai (japanese)
<stdin> bye (english)
<genii> deus auf wedersehn
* intelikey wishes people would call boot boot but call starting other things what they really are.    it sounds so computer illiterate to say "my computer wont boot" (example only)  when they mean it boots just fine but xorg wont start.
<d34l3r> ^^
<d34l3r> cYa deus
* stdin dittos intelikey
* d34l3r dittos intelikey too
<d34l3r> :-D
<genii> intelikey At least you don't have ppl calling you for techsupport on the phone who complain their retractible cupholder is on the fritz when it's their cdrom try
<stdin> I heard that one too :p
* genii had it happen
<Jucato> my Konqueror won't boot!
<d34l3r> :-P
* Jucato runs and hides from intelikey
<d34l3r> comin back soon
<intelikey> genii tell them to type eject in the console and hang up on them.
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> help my mouse wont boot :p
<genii> intelikey They were trying to stick their cds into the ol 5 1/4" drive
<d34l3r> bac
<d34l3r> back
<d34l3r> with my favorite chat client
<d34l3r> not damn konversation
<d34l3r> :-D
<intelikey> genii i have seen that
<d34l3r> d34l3r <3 xchat
<intelikey> literally.   i have seen people put cdrom disks in 5.25 floppy slots.
<d34l3r> omfg
<genii> I know it boggles the mind
<d34l3r> and what happened ^^ ?
<d34l3r> cdroms where f**cked up?
<d34l3r> after this misuse?
<Jucato> I've seen people pull the power plug to turn off a computer...
<d34l3r> :-D
<d34l3r> like the TV
<genii> They call tech support saying their cd drive doesn't read and won't eject
<intelikey> d34l3r it scratches the disk a bit.  and gets them a good lecture.
<d34l3r> ^^
<genii> then you have to ask them if it has a little vertical lever on the outside etc
<sivaji> ple tell me how to register in irc
<stdin> I've seen people sit at a blank screen trying to turn the PC on, not knowing that it was just the monitor that was off
<intelikey> sivaji /msg nickserv help
<stdin> !register | sivaji
<ubotu> sivaji: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sivaji> thank u
<genii> One time I asked a customer to bring his computer in and he hauled in his monitor only
<intelikey> stdin yeah.   sounds like you live near here.....
<genii> Damned iMac generation!
<d3413r> :-D BitchX
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<genii> LOL fdoving point taken
<intelikey> d3413r yessir
<d3413r> irssi -.-
<d3413r> bitchx > irssi
<intelikey> openion.
<d3413r> yep.
<intelikey> i like.
<stdin> konversation > them all :P
<d3413r> nope
* Jucato waves at fdoving
<d3413r> Xchat > Konversation > all
<genii> hey can kopete do SIP ?
<fdoving> hi jucato :)
<d3413r> @ stdin
<intelikey> but there is not a nicole's worth of differance when you get past the default configs.
<whimsical> ircII > all
<d3413r> lol
<d3413r> mirc
<d3413r> ^^
<stdin> d3413r: yes, I'm using konversation
<d3413r> ;) no way
<d3413r> irc_hide_version = 1
<d3413r> but wait
<genii> Perhaps gaim SIP plugin?
<d3413r> now
<d3413r> try again
<d3413r> (Xchat is showing i got 1,25 GHZ Processor but thats not real)
<stdin> [11:37]  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-VERSION reply from d3413r: xchat 2.6.6 Ubuntu
<d3413r> i got Athlon XP 2800+
<d3413r> ^^
<genii> d3413r You have smp kernel?
<d3413r> nope
<stdin> try typing /sysinfo
<d3413r> wait
<d3413r> damn ^^ i forgot how to get kernel version
<stdin> uname -r
<d3413r> but i know i am not using smp...
<genii> I normally for fast do top then hit 1
<stdin> the default ubuntu kernel is SMP enabled
<d3413r> 2.6.17-10-generic
<intelikey> so here i am coping back all my stored data to do another repartitioning and reformating of hdc     "i haven't been this upset with linux in ages"
<genii> it says there if cpu0 only or not
<intelikey> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<d3413r> hmm // some Chatzilla user :-D genii
<d3413r> another nice plugin for firefox :>
<genii> d3413r I like my FF and it's add-ons :)
<sivaji> Register your IRC nick:
<sivaji> /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<sivaji> where i  am suppose to type this
<d3413r> ff is nicest browser of the world
<d3413r> sivaji
<d3413r> you can do this even here
<stdin> sivaji: just type it in
<d3413r> but dont forget the /
<d3413r> otherwise this wouldnt be good^^
<stdin> unless you don't mind us using your nick :p
<intelikey> sivaji preferably in the server window of your irc client
<genii> and replace <your-password>    with something appropriate
<d3413r> sivaji ^^ using Xchat?
<ForgeAus> whats the post Sarge codename for Debian (what sid will turn into or will it just be a stable sid?)
<intelikey> sivaji so that if you error and leave out /   or prepend a space.... it's not broad cast to a channel
<ForgeAus> and whats different about sarge and ubuntu anyway? just gnome ontop?
<d3413r> oO
<genii> ForgeAus no real diff. i use Sarge repos for ubuntu fine
<d3413r> but older version
<d3413r> s
<fdoving> ForgeAus: etch is the next. sid will never become stable, it's the devel distro name.
<d3413r> of the software
<fdoving> genii: using sarge repos for ubuntu is not recommended. it will break upgrade processes for ubuntu and all.
<intelikey> ForgeAus i wouldn't advise what genii mentioned.  there are some compile differances.
<genii> OK I get the message :)
<d3413r> i just use packages especially for my Kubuntu
<d3413r> :-P genii
<ForgeAus> if I use add/remove in Gnome or Adept it tells me if things break or if dependancies are missing
<ForgeAus> I don't get why I can't install Kompile tho)
<d3413r> apt does this, too
<d3413r> @ ForgeAus
<genii> Tho from empirical knowledge nothing busted yet and did dapper->edgy upgrade w/out altering repos which included stock Sarge
<d3413r> ForgeAus ;)
<d3413r> not Kompile but Compile
<d3413r> just english word not german :-P
<ForgeAus> no Kompile is the proggy... a kde kernel compilation proggie I guess???
<d3413r> ah ok ^^
<d3413r> sry
<d3413r> :-D
<ForgeAus> no problem
<ForgeAus> and yeah I knew german has many similar to english words like that
<intelikey> ok i reboot to dos redo the partition and format it  then come back to linux copy the files over than reboot to windows (if it words) and finish setting it up.....    what a mess....
<d3413r> what does "Kompile" do
<d3413r> ?
<d3413r> dunno that program
<stdin> !kompile
<ubotu> kompile: interface for compilation automation for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~beta2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 170 kB, installed size 904 kB
<d3413r> ah ok
<ForgeAus> browse for it on the web d34l3r, they can tell you better most likely
<d3413r> ubotu does same
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about does same - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d3413r> ;)
<sivaji> ple someone help me to register here
<sivaji> ple someone help me to register here
<stdin> :p
<sivaji> ple someone help me to register here
<sivaji> ple someone help me to register here
<d3413r> omfg sivaji
<genii> like a nice front to make/gmake gcc etc
<ForgeAus> so what could Kompile possibly break?
<d3413r> k
<intelikey> not to mention that there will be several reboots in windows as well.....
<dopez> is there any howto or simple doc on how to change the kubuntu boot splash screen ?
<ForgeAus> and do I need what it would break anyhow?
<intelikey> sivaji we did help you.    now go do it.
<stdin> sivaji: we saw you the 1st time you asked
<d3413r> ^^
<fdoving> sivaji: pelase don't repeat your question like that, it will only get you banned from this channel.
<gnomefreak> !usplash | dopez
<ubotu> dopez: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<d3413r> dont be so mean to him
<d3413r> :-D
<fdoving> !register | sivaji
<ubotu> sivaji: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ForgeAus> dopex I think you do it in system settings somewhere
<genii> sivaji If you did the /msg    thing, you are registered. Next time you come it says "This name belongs to someone. If it is you identify yourself   by /msg nickserv identify <password>
<dopez> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> dopez: the splash before or after you log in?
<ForgeAus> the boot loader one?
<ForgeAus> I don't know much about that
<dopez> before logging in
<stdin> he said "boot splash", so i'm guessing usplash
<ForgeAus> whats usplash?
<gnomefreak> dopez: than follow the link ubotu gave you
<stdin> UbuntuSplash
<gnomefreak> ForgeAus: the one before you log in
<stdin> the one you see when you boot
<ForgeAus> the one with the progress bar?
<stdin> yeah
<gnomefreak> yes
<genii> yup
<ForgeAus> in kubuntu its a black screen with kubuntu and a blue segmented progress bar
<dopez> gnomefreak: alright, will do :)
<ForgeAus> and nothing else
<gnomefreak> ForgeAus: yes
<stdin> ForgeAus: that's the onw
<gnomefreak> dopez: good luck
<stdin> *one
<d3413r> gnomefreak... isnt there any other way -.- ?
<d3413r> some graphical way :-D ?
<gnomefreak> d3413r: nope
<ForgeAus> is there a proggy to change it?
<genii> I miss the text progress :( Sometimes dhcpd fails and I don't know right away
<gnomefreak> d3413r: sure you can do everything in gui but that is the easiest way
<ForgeAus> or switch between an ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu one?
<gnomefreak> ForgeAus: nope
<ForgeAus> its kinda like theming! rofl
<gnomefreak> ForgeAus: yes
<Jucato> (usplash is one of the hardest things to theme in Kubuntu... but not the hardest...)
<gnomefreak> ForgeAus: sudo update-alternatives --config <cant remember>
<ForgeAus> if I do a distro-upgrade to ubuntu 6.10 from kubuntu 6.10 would that do it?
<Jucato> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork
<gnomefreak> .so
<gnomefreak> :)
<genii> ForgeAus all you need to do is install kubuntu-desktop, i did this
<Jucato> oh yeah...
<gnomefreak> brb'
<d3413r> gnomefreak how to do this in gui?
<ForgeAus> btw whats so bad about krusader?
<Jucato> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ForgeAus> the more I see it the more I like it!
<genii> I installed gnome version then did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then it was all good
<Jucato> nothing bad with krusader if you like twin-panel fm's
<stdin> 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop' works too
<genii> stdin :)
<ForgeAus> why would I need konqueror if I had Firefox + Krusader?
<ForgeAus> I mean Konqueror is nice, don't get me wrong
<d3413r> d34l3r@home:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork
<d3413r> Password:
<d3413r> Sorry, try again.
<d3413r> Password:
<d3413r> No alternatives for usplash-artwork.
<d3413r> d34l3r@home:~$
<stdin> because konqi rocks
<genii> What it tells me anyhow is all the repos for K and Gnome are just under the main Dapper/Edgy dirs
<d3413r> hmm sudo alternatives doesnt work
<d3413r> :<
<ForgeAus> does the *-desktop determine the default login environment?
<genii> d34l3r Weird, your usual user password no good for sudo??
<stdin> d3413r: it's "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so"
<d3413r> genii i just typed it wrong first time
<d3413r> ;)
<Jucato> d3413r: you'd have to install the other usplash artworks if you want to get more choices
<d3413r> jucato what command?
<d3413r> how to get
<d3413r> d34l3r@home:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<d3413r> There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so
<d3413r> (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so). Nothing to configure.
<Jucato> d3413r: do a search in Adept (or Synaptic) for packages with "usplash" in the name
<stdin> !paste | d3413r
<ubotu> d3413r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> just fyi :p
<Jucato> xubuntu-artwork-usplash, edubuntu-artwork-usplash, usplash-theme-ubuntu
<stdin> even ichthux-artwork-usplash
<ForgeAus> wow edubuntu
<ForgeAus> whats ichthux?
<stdin> no clue :p
<ForgeAus> xubuntu would be nice to see
<genii> an extinct fish?
<ForgeAus> heck I havn't seen the ubuntu one yet!
<ForgeAus> lol itchyosaurus was one so I guess it could be
<d3413r> how to apply the temes
<d3413r> themes*
<d3413r> i installed them now
<Jucato> !ichthux
<ubotu> Ichthux (Linux for Christians) is an unofficial Kubuntu derivative. See http://www.ichthux.com/
<ForgeAus> eek no thanx
<Jucato> d3413r: use that update-alternatives command again
<d3413r> k
<genii> Now what would be different? MOTD is bible readings or something?
<Jucato> d3413r: after you have chosen which usplash to use as the default, you need to enter this command as well: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<dominik> hello world :-)
<Jucato> genii: just look at their website for more detailsabout it
<ForgeAus> not only is it christian but its Greekized to make a fish-like word!
<genii> Jucato I'm so intrigued I might!
<dominik> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<d3413r> !Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<d3413r> :-D
<stdin> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<genii> It appears somewhat.... cultish
<whimsical> cool
<ForgeAus> I guess its got Ksword and related apps inbuilt
<Jucato> ForgeAus: what do you mean?
<whimsical> what is called when you have both KDE and Gnome installed on your box?
<Jucato> about the "Greekized"?
<whimsical> kubuntu-ubu
<whimsical> ubuntu-kubu
<stdin> whimsical: a mess
<Jucato> whimsical: bloat :)
<genii> AAAARRRGGGG apt-mirror just caused a kernel panic
* genii curses up a storm!!!!
<d3413r> ^^
<stdin> uhoh
<intelikey> genii what mirror ?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Ichthyus is a Greek word (for fish), which the early Christians used to symbolize Christ. they didn't need to "Greekized" it
<ForgeAus> Ichtux according to the site is made of letters from Greek, ie initial for Jesus = I in greek ... Ch for christ in greek (which is also english
<intelikey> and what box was it on ?
<stdin> intelikey: apt-mirror makes a mirror of an apt repository
<genii> intelikey ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<genii> the dapper dist
<d3413r> where to get the pngtousplash program?
<intelikey> hmmm dapper....
<genii> intelikey I already did edgy from there no probs
<Jucato> !pngtousplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pngtousplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> a mirror of apt! thats a bit tuff!
<Jucato> er... silly
<LjL> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<genii> yeah 30.1 Gb
<ForgeAus> seeing as they're usually quite large
<ForgeAus> depening on which apt repository you choose
<LjL> pngtobogl usplash-artwork.png > usplash-artwork.c
<LjL> !find pngtobogl
<ubotu> File pngtobogl found in libbogl-dev
<d3413r> what is pngtobogl oO?
<Jucato> LjL: probably that doc page needs to be corrected?
<genii> intelikey I'll let you know how it goes after the obligatory fsck
<intelikey> k
<ForgeAus> personally I'd put together one with an Ooffice-less (Kofficefull) Kubuntu with Kdevelop, ubuntu (at least some base gnome) & xubuntu (not sure which ones yet) packages, some debian sarge ... definitely midnight commander and wine
<d3413r> i installed libbogl-dev
<d3413r> and now?
<ForgeAus> and beryl!
<ForgeAus> what would it take to make an alternate distro?
<d3413r> why do you wanna do that
<LjL> Jucato: dunno, why corrected? i've never actually tried it tbh
<d3413r> 
<d3413r> ?
<genii> damn damn   hdd1 = terminal hardware fail   stupid maxtors
<ForgeAus> an ubuntu 6.10 - some packages + some others?
<d3413r> i hate it
<Jucato> LjL: because there's no "pngtousplash"?
<ForgeAus> like kubuntu is
<d3413r> does Kubuntu support SATA Maxtor drives?
<LjL> it mentions it? hm
<d3413r> I guess not
<d3413r> das Kubuntu support ANY sata drives
<Jucato> LjL: "The utility 'pngtousplash' can be used to convert an image to usplash-usable C code."
<d3413r> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !sata
<genii> Yes it sees them as scsi dev normally like sda sdb etc
<LjL> well either they were thinking of pngtobogl...
<ForgeAus> sata? I'm running sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> yeah...
<intelikey> d3413r yes sata is supported by linux.
<d3413r> ok but it showed some problems
<ForgeAus> is there a problem with ASUS or ATI hardware for Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<d3413r> the qtparted wasn't able to partition the maxtor hard drive in school
<d3413r> ForgeAus
<genii> d3413r See my remark about defective maxtor above
<d3413r> I dont think
<intelikey> ForgeAus ati   more or less
<d3413r> << got Asus motherboard
<genii> I think I'm going to firebomb maxtor HQ
<d3413r> ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe :-)
<ForgeAus> intellikey how would that mess up the power management?
<d3413r> genii, whats the reason why it does not work with maxtor hds?
<ForgeAus> and is there a fix for it?
<intelikey> ForgeAus i don't know that it would.    there should be a wiki on power management
<genii> d3413r in my case just now, the maxtor hard drive fried literally. i smell the burning chips now
<intelikey> !power
<LjL> Jucato: actually packages.ubuntu.com *does* mention pngtousplash as a file in usplash-dev - for edgy too. my apt-file doesn't seem to find it though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !info usplash-dev
<ubotu> usplash-dev: Theming support files for usplash. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-33 (edgy), package size 1059 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<ForgeAus> well it does in both my virtual machine and dad's pc (using live CD)
<Jucato> LjL: hm. ok I'll check
<ForgeAus> either that or my kubuntu is faulty
<stdin> LjL: my apt-file finds it in usplash-dev (edgy)
<ForgeAus> everything else seems to work fine tho
<ForgeAus> so it seems like the CD is alright in general
<LjL> true - mine finds it too
<genii> d341er But generally linux should see any make drive on sata or normal ide ... even on usb or firewire
<intelikey> ForgeAus it's certainly not without fault.
<LjL> must have been a typo the first time i tried
<Jucato> LjL: ah yes, my bad. the wiki says so... didn't read too far down. :(
<LjL> !find pngtous
<genii> d3413r But generally linux should see any make drive on sata or normal ide ... even on usb or firewire
<ubotu> Package/file pngtous does not exist in edgy
<LjL> !find pngtousplash
<ubotu> Package/file pngtousplash does not exist in edgy
<LjL> *shrug*
<stdin> rtfw (read the fine wiki)
<LjL> well it exists, anyway
<Jucato> :)
<ForgeAus> oh there is one other issue with it
<genii> Damn 26 out of ~30 gigs under the bridge too
<ForgeAus> open office when I start it (from the Live CD) tries to open in a recovery mode but no files are listed to recover so it just cycles
<gnomefreak> LjL: your on edgy?
<intelikey> genii incrimental ?
<genii> intelikey Yeah
<genii> intelikey The drive is totally fried now though and not mirrored so will have to pull one from someplace and re-run apt-mirror
<intelikey> genii i thinking the drive error was the cause of the kernel panic
<genii> intelikey I'm pretty sure, yes
<genii> Well hopefully they will RMA it
<Cocodude> Hello all. I'm trying to install Kubuntu here, but I'm having difficulties getting a root XFS partition. I have set an ext2 partition as /boot, but the installer still complains that, "XFS may not be used on the filesystem containing /boot. Either use a different filesystem for / or create a non-XFS filesystem for /boot".
<intelikey> genii should.
<intelikey> ok reboot #7   here i go again.
<ForgeAus> is Evolution what Ximian became?
<LjL> gnomefreak: yep
<herbert> wo bin ich hier?
<genii> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> LjL: does sudo apt-file update work ok for you?
<stdin> Cocodude: are you using the alternate installer?
<ForgeAus> is edubuntu still based on gnome?
<simen> someone : I want xgl 3ddesktop !
<LjL> herbert: in dem englische Kubuntu hilfe kanal, #kubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-de fr deutsch
<Cocodude> stdin: No, I know nothing about this - is this more likely to work?
<simen> Help ?
<stdin> Cocodude: yeah, it's text based, and has more features
<LjL> gnomefreak: it worked last time i tried it, i.e. quite long ago... but i think i recall someone it didn't work for
<Cocodude> stdin: Excellent. Is it on the normal install DVD?
<fdoving> !beryl | simen
<ubotu> simen: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<genii> simen Please state the nature of your Kubuntu emergency
<LjL> trying it now
<LjL> gnomefreak: yeah, it worked
<simen> heh
<gnomefreak> :(
<stdin> Cocodude: if you have the DVD (not the CD) then yeah
<LjL> gnomefreak: what's the error for you?
<gnomefreak> ther eis none it just hangs forever (not edgy) just wanted to seee if it was issue in edgy also
<ForgeAus> is thunderbird the icon after firefox in the gnome desktop?
<LjL> gnomefreak: hm note that for me it says "Server file no newer than local file `/var/cache/apt/Contents-i386.gz' -- not retrieving."
<simen> hmmm it looks pretty unstable ?
<Cocodude> stdin: Yeah, I've got the DVD. How do I access it please?
<LjL> !info auto-apt | gnomefreak
<ubotu> auto-apt: package search by file and on-demand package installation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.20 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 216 kB
<simen> is beryl as unstable as it looks ?
<LjL> gnomefreak: finds fewer files, but it's much faster... and perhaps it works ;)
<stdin> Cocodude: I think it's the 2nd option in the boot menu, it'll be "install in text mode" or something like that
<Cocodude> Ah yes, I remember seeing that. Ok, thanks, will give it a go :)
<Cocodude> bfn
<gnomefreak> ick i heard bad things about auto-apt
<stdin> good luck Cocodude
<LjL> gnomefreak: if you just use it as a package lookup tool, i think you'll be fine... sure, if you actually start using it for auto-installing of dependencies when you run ./configure, it *will* try to install the most awkward stuff
<fdoving> gnomefreak: do not, i repeat do not, use it for auto-installing. it's -evil- you can end up with all packages in the archives installed :)
<genii> geez I know by apt-mirror that is over 30Gb of archives
<gnomefreak> fdoving: i wont use it for anything
<fdoving> gnomefreak: me neither :)
<LjL> blah, why're you so scared
<LjL> it *asks* whether you want to install something or not anyway - well, unless you tell it not to, but then it's your fault :P
<gnomefreak> im not scared of anything i just think there are better ways to do things that others
<genii> HAL: Sorry Dave, your hda2 cannot hold 30 Gigabytes
<thoreauputic> apt-get build-dep   does the job with compiling stuff, often
<LjL> gnomefreak: like looking at apt-file update hanging forever? :P
<gnomefreak> LjL: lol but it can be fixed if i get around to filing bug
<gnomefreak> but mvo is on holiday so i will ping him about it when he gets home
<thoreauputic> LjL: interesting - I haven't seen apt-file update hang here (dapper)
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: feisty
<thoreauputic> ah
<fdoving> it works on my feisty.
<LjL> thoreauputic: if you're following up on the auto-apt discussion, i really just mentioned because gnomefreak can't get apt-file to work for some reason. IMHO if you just use auto-apt like you'd use apt-file, i.e. "auto-apt search blah", there should be no risk at all
<gnomefreak> ive let it sit there for over 5 hoursa
<thoreauputic> LjL: yes, that sounds reasonable
<fdoving> .. no it doesn't. that was on a edgy box.
<gnomefreak> fdoving: apt-file?
<fdoving> yes.
<gnomefreak> its libapt if i had to guess
<fdoving> searching works- update does not.
<fade_> lotsa people y no talking?
<root_> has anyone had issues saving a torrent file on a FAt32 partition
<root_> gettinig an incorrect MIME type
<d34l3r> hi... i am back
<root_> have been at this for a few days
<d34l3r> but i got a huge problem :(
<d34l3r> i mount my NTFS drives with
<d34l3r> sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2
<d34l3r> but if i try to copy a file it says file not found
<d34l3r> i also have installed ntfs-3g for full access ...
<genii> not mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2  ?
<d34l3r> ^^ gonna try
<d34l3r> hmm
<d34l3r> wait
<fade_> bi =)
<d34l3r> argh
<d34l3r> how to unmount
<d34l3r> >_< ?
<genii> umount /mnt/hda2
<d34l3r> ty
<genii> SUDO umount /mnt/hda2
<fdoving> gnomefreak: apt-file works on my feisty. really.
<gnomefreak> fdoving: u0pdate does?
<fdoving> gnomefreak: yes, it just is quiet.
<d34l3r> genii
<LjL> perhaps an apt-file purge wouldn't hurt
<d34l3r> qry
<gnomefreak> fdoving: sudo apt-file update  how long did it take?
<gnomefreak> looking at source atm
<genii> d34l3r Sure
<fdoving> gnomefreak: that would depend on your connection i guess. ~2 mins here..
<root_> has anyone had issues with MIME types and FAt32
<root_> ??
<d34l3r> genii any idea?
<gnomefreak> give me a few i purged and im running it again ill let you know in 5 minutes or so
<root_> while saving torrents
<genii> d34l3r To mount ntfs?
<LjL> no, but i've got issues with logging in as root
<d34l3r> i mounted it
<d34l3r> but if i try to copy anything
<d34l3r> "file does not exist"
<d34l3r> but i can list and see the files
<d34l3r> oO
<genii> d34l3r Write support is limited for ntfs. Are you reading a file from ntfs or writing one?
<d34l3r> reading
<d34l3r> i wanna do this
<d34l3r> file located on ntfs
<d34l3r> ntfs --> ext3
<d34l3r> (copy)
<d34l3r> but i installed ntfs-3g
<d34l3r> (it's a driver for full ntfs support, even writing
<fdoving> gnomefreak: check network usage to your mirror.
<d34l3r> )
<fdoving> gnomefreak: and check that /var/cache/apt/apt-file/* is growing.
<genii> d34l3r You see the file when "ls filename /mnt/hda2/place/filename"   ?
<d34l3r> wait
<fdoving> gnomefreak: you can also enable verbose in /etc/apt/apt-file.conf, verbose = yes
<d34l3r> i just can du SUDO ls filename /mnt/hda2/place/filename because only root has access
<d34l3r> i start konqueror with kdesu ...
<genii> d34l3r Where are you trying to put these files?
<d34l3r> desktop
<d34l3r> (not windows desktop but mine)
<genii> also is it that you want to just dump all on the ntfs to some dir on another (ext2 formatted) drive?
<LjL> d34l3r, if you're just reading, why do you even need NTFS-3g?
<d34l3r> i wanna write ,too
<d34l3r> later
<d34l3r> ;)
<d34l3r> if reading works
<LjL> at any rate, these site have instructions on how to make NTFS partitions accessible to everyone, for the plain NTFS driver and for ntfd-3g
<LjL> Ubotu, tell d34l3r about ntfs | d34l3r, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell d34l3r about ntfs-3g | d34l3r, see the private message from Ubotu
<ibert> hi! has anybody an Idea how I can stop katapult searching my mp3's It slows down everything...
<fdoving> gnomefreak: you can also edit /etc/apt/apt-file.conf to not redirect curl output to /dev/null, then you'll see the percentages.
<gnomefreak> its growing
<LjL> ibert: alt+space, ctrl+c, Configure Katapult
<gnomefreak> that means its working
<gnomefreak> just not sure why its not not finishing
<genii> d34l3r Conceivably if the drive is properly mounted for ntfs you should only need do :   sudo cp -aR /mnt/hda2/* /home/myhomedir/Desktop/Somedir
<genii> Somedir because otherwise desktop littered with files
<gnomefreak> its up to about 2.0MB
<d34l3r> ^^ k
<ibert> LjL: great! thanx
<d34l3r> wit
<d34l3r> wait
<fdoving> gnomefreak: it's ~11MB
<gnomefreak> than ill let it run for a while to see if i get there or not
<genii> you may need to do mkdir /home/myhomedir/Desktop/*new foldername here*
<gnomefreak> but on dsl it shouldnt take this long (atleast never has in past
<gnomefreak> up to about 4MB
<genii> d34l3r Remember that unix copy command is cp and not copy
<genii> this could also account for "file not found" ..eg: command copy not found
<d34l3r> omfg i hate it -.- it is so fucking complex to mount a drive with ntfs-3g
<d34l3r> -.-
<genii> ?
<d34l3r> hundreds of commands >_<
<genii> for now and sanity sake just try sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2
<genii> for now and sanity sake just try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2
<genii> rather
<d34l3r> and?
<d34l3r> now it is mounted -.-
<genii> If this gives no complaint and you can list the contents of /mnt/hda2 ??
<d34l3r> i can list
<d34l3r> (to copy i use konqueror's build in function ;) )
<genii> OK then. You know the directory to put the files in?
<d34l3r> hmm
<genii> the path
<d34l3r> some problem could be
<d34l3r> the path is
<d34l3r> Office 2oo7
<d34l3r> with a spac ein it
<d34l3r> space in it
<d34l3r> it is
<genii> The path on /mnt/hda2/Office 2007           <-- like so ?
<max_> are there any programs to help you create bootsplashes and kdm themes? or sites with tutorials?
<d34l3r> /mnt/hda2/Office 2oo7
<d34l3r> yep
<d34l3r> but with o instead of zero
<d34l3r> :-D
<genii> Still the way I told you works
<d34l3r> gonna try.
<genii> eg: sudo cp -aR /mnt/hda2/* /home/myhome/Desktop/somedir
<d34l3r> k
<genii> The only thing is that to get into the dir with a space you need to go something like   cd Office*
<genii> (from commandline)
<genii> Or rename without spaces
<d34l3r> look @ qry
<d34l3r> got a problem
<d34l3r> dont wanna flood channel ^^
<genii> Can you pastebin it then?
<d34l3r> it has a problem with the space
<d34l3r> in the folders name
<max_> are there any programs to help you create bootsplashes and kdm themes? or sites with tutorials?
<d34l3r> (of the windows partition)
<genii> Yes *nix does not like spaces, or other such characters in a directory name
<d34l3r> ^^
<d34l3r> thats my problem
<d34l3r> i cannot rename the folder @ Kubuntu
<max_> log in as root
<d34l3r> i am doing all as root
<d34l3r> sudo
<max_> trying to rename somthing with a space in it
<d34l3r> cant -.-
<genii> d34l3r There is no real "rename" etc etc. Instead do like:   sudo mv /mnt/hda2/Office* /mnt/hda2/nospacename
<thoreauputic> d34l3r: you can usually tab-complet file names with spaces in them
<max_> d34l3r: ya, the only way i know to rename somthingwith a space that need root permission is to acctually login as root
<Keepers> Hi
<d34l3r> well it is not the main problem
<d34l3r> i cannot even copy files without spaces
<d34l3r> :(
<Keepers> i got a problem by booting windows xp out of grub
<Keepers> ubuntu says its located on /dev/sdb1
<Keepers> that would be root (hd1,0)
<ibert> d34l3r: you can't what? pls explain, or paste a command that doesn't work...
<Keepers> but otherwise its physically located on sda1
<fdoving> gnomefreak: quick hack of apt-file.conf to make progress work. http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/apt-file.conf
<mymaster> hi
<d34l3r> ah
<mymaster> ich habe ein problem mit dhcp
<mymaster> kann mir jemand helfen?:D
<thoreauputic> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fdoving> gnomefreak: it complains about some time-stuff but it works. and i belive it always complained to stderr anyway.. so it's nothing i've introduced.
<Keepers> while trying root (hd0,0) and hd(1,0) it does not work
<ibert> mymaster: zuwenig infos....
<mymaster> sry
<mymaster> hm
<genii> Keepers did you rearrange the drives recently?
<d34l3r> mymaster hast du den router angemacht BEVOR du kubuntu gebootet hast
<d34l3r> ?
<mymaster> naja, ich will, dass der dhcp fest ist
<Keepers> genii: no did not
<max_> Keepers: are you trying to fix your grub?
<mymaster> nicht dass ich bei jedem systemstart den neu einstellen muss
<holger_> hi all
<Keepers> max_: everything works except booting XP
<max_> do you have the right entry in the grub?
<genii> should be a chainloader+1 entry
<Keepers> max_ thats the problem... grub does not find it actually
<max_> you gotta add it
<max_> hold for link
<Keepers> xp itself lies on the same device as my ubuntu, hd0 .... on ubuntu itself it says it lies on sdb1... but even with hd0,0 or hd1,0 he does not boot it
<Keepers> with hd1,0 he says unknown partition type
<ibert> mymaster: fester dhcp ? :-)
<holger_> i am very lucky with ubuntu, there only one little problem, sometimes when i shutdown the machine does not halt, instead i got a blackscreen and have to do a hard turn off. :-(
<mymaster> also ja
<mymaster> dass ich nicht immer dns neu einrichten mus
<mymaster> s
<Keepers> root            (hd0,0)
<Keepers> savedefault
<Keepers> makeactive
<Keepers> map             (hd0) (hd1)
<Keepers> map             (hd1) (hd0)
<Keepers> chainloader     +1
<Keepers> thats the current entry
<fdoving> !pastebin | keepers
<ubotu> keepers: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shoxi> guten tag
<max_> keepers:http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/19644-how-add-windows-2k-xp-grub.html
<ibert> mymaster: das ist aber ein problem von deinem router. dns info  kommt per dhcp.
<holger_> howto troubleshoot shutdown problems, any suggestions?
<genii> deutshe blitzkriegen
<ibert> genii: sorry :-(
<Keepers> ill try it thank you max_
<mymaster> mhmm
<genii> ibert LOL np just amusing
<max_> no prob
<mymaster> ich bin bis jetzt auf diesen wikieintrag gestossen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DNS-Probleme
<mymaster> hierbei geht es genau um mein problem
<shoxi> hab da eine frage zu grub,
<fdoving> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<voicu> how do i mount a cd image?
<max_> mount
<ibert> genii: by the way, I'm an Austrian - just speaking german :-)
<max_> oops
<max_> <mount -i loop "filename.iso">
<genii> voicu mount -t iso9660 -o loop /the/image.iso   /the/mount
<fdoving> !iso | voicu
<ubotu> voicu: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<voicu> oh, right, thanks
<max_> are there any programs to help you create bootsplashes and kdm themes? or sites with tutorials?
<genii> ibert I apologise if I offended
<ibert> genii: no problem. It's just our inferiority complex :-)
<genii> intelikey Heh found a faster mirror and it is whizzzzzzing along now on a new drive :)
<genii> intelikey (apt-mirror)
<genii> Damn he left LOL
<genii> Well I'm happy anyhow
<genii> ibert Us Canadians have a similar situation with being mistaken for Americans :)
<triade> max_ it did not work
<max_> triade: what didnt work?
<Keepers> fixing grub to boot xp
<ibert> genii: I can imagine :-) anyway I'm happy about the fact that the community at least in the channels - don't knows borders...
<Keepers> it says it is no bootable device
<max_> i did mine from that site and it worked fine
<Keepers> well mine does not.. :/
<d34l3r> hmm
<d34l3r> how to decompress password-protected rar archives(?)
<d34l3r> Ark doesn't seem to have this abilitiy
<genii> Do you have the password?
<d34l3r> ability
<stdin> unrar should ask
<d34l3r> yea of course
<d34l3r> @ genii
<d34l3r> i dont wanna bruteforce the PW :-P
<genii> as stdin says unrar should ask
<d34l3r> unrar yes ^^ but i wanna use graphical interface for it
<d34l3r> :-)
* genii thinks about John The Ripper
<d34l3r> ^^
<genii> fussy fussy LOL
* ForgeAus dreams too big!
<max_> are there any programs to help you create bootsplashes and kdm themes? or sites with tutorials?
<nuxil> :) i made a bruteforce rar cracker :)
<genii> nuxil cool
<stdin> i wounder what for nuxil :p
<d34l3r> genii
<d34l3r> he wants to break passwords for w**rez archives
<d34l3r> :-D
<d34l3r> if he forgot the PW
<d34l3r> xD
<nuxil> d34l3r, need to crack rar file?
<stdin> ah, yes, he must have forgotten the pass, that is :p
<d34l3r> i dont need to crack
<d34l3r> i have password
<d34l3r> :-)
<genii> nuxil Just open-source it and whatever you use it for at home I dun wanna know about LOL
<d34l3r> *g
<nuxil> genii, its a bashscript :)
<genii> d34l3r Geez man just use unrar and be done
<genii> ROFL
<stdin> was just about to say that ^^
<d34l3r> ok genii :-)
<nuxil> genii, http://pastebin.ca/289831
<fdoving> max_: for bootsplashes the closes i can get is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<nuxil> :) ther it is
<genii> nuxil Bruteforce hd5/sha1 comparisons?
<max_> fdoving: thanks
<genii> md5
<genii> brb scoping it out
<genii> Heh no just bruteforce guessing :)
<nuxil> yea.. just bruteforce
<genii> I had some login attempts as root like this before by ssh
<genii> bot using bruteforce etc
<stdin> that's one of the reasons *buntu disables root :p
<nuxil> genii, yea,,its easy to rewrite that to ssh brute force
<genii> I one time in my bad days did a cuckoo egg which rcp the passwd file then did bruteforce md5 comparison
<d34l3r> genii...
<d34l3r> just use snort with guardian
<genii> d34l3r :) Yes?
<d34l3r> and they will be blocked
<d34l3r> snort logs attemps
<d34l3r> guardian blocks ips
<d34l3r> :-)
<d34l3r> attempts*
<d34l3r> or just move SSH Port to something like 50967
<d34l3r> ^^
<genii> d34l3r This is on a FreeBSD 4.8
<d34l3r> doesn't care
<d34l3r> guardian is perl script
<d34l3r> and snort should also be avaible for FreeBSD
<genii> I just changed the port #
<stdin> I just use a good firewall
<genii> they kept coming in from different proxies etc etc
<genii> very annoying
<stdin> I know what IP i'm gonna connect from in advance tho
<d34l3r> just change SSH Port
<d34l3r> genii, do you speak german?
<genii> d34l3r Yeah I had to do that. Our other admins were pissed for a week at me
<d34l3r> ^^
<d34l3r> genii got icq?
<d34l3r> I also changed our SSH Port to something over 30000 too
<genii> d34l3r I do not speak german much. my stepdad was east german and spoke much to his parents around me and so I understand a little but not conversationally
<d34l3r> but nobody was pissed at me
<d34l3r> ^^
<d34l3r> but i informed everybody about change :-D
<d34l3r> so nobody was pissedf
<d34l3r> pissed*
<genii> I have ICQ etc etc I use at home GAIM
<genii> here at work no IM client for minimal distractions
<stdin> kopete > gaim
<genii> no *configured* IM I should clarify :)
<d34l3r> stdin kopete SUCKS
<d34l3r> never seen a worse messenger than kopete
<d34l3r> -.-
<stdin> d34l3r: no kopete ROCKS
<d34l3r> omfg
<genii> kopete is on this 6.10 box but I use it for testing my automated netboots so it gets wiped every day a few times at least etc
<d34l3r> no way!
<stdin> not that i use it much tho
<d34l3r> gaim is easier to use and doesn't need KDE Libs
<d34l3r> (even if i got KDE ^^)
<genii> winpopup = way worse messenger than anything
<d34l3r> ^^
<d34l3r> << going to eat
<d34l3r> be right back soon
<d34l3r> genii
<rcrook> hi all... how do I get the windows media 9 codecs install and from
<genii> I'll likely be here when yer tummy is full :)
<d34l3r> could you write down my icq#?
<d34l3r> and add me later
<d34l3r> ;) ?
<d34l3r> rcrook
<d34l3r> get easyubuntu
<genii> Write mine down instead
<d34l3r> ok genii
<genii> 25442503
<d34l3r> wait
<d34l3r> gonna add ya soon
<stdin> rcrook: DON'T get easyubutnu
<d34l3r> ?
<d34l3r> y not
<genii> msn mystic_scientist@hotmail.com
<stdin> it's fine, until you try and upgrade
<d34l3r> ?
<d34l3r> never had any problems with it
<genii> d34l3r You will have to wait til another day when I am at home to add you etc
<d34l3r> there's an good working alpha version for Edgy
<stdin> rcrook: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<pegs-using-e17> rcrook: go to http://seveas.imbrandon.com/
<d34l3r> there's an good working alpha version for Edgy  @ stdin
<pegs-using-e17> instructions on the site
<stdin> d34l3r: I like doing it the RIGHT way :p
<d34l3r> rofl
<d34l3r> << afk
<genii> lol
<genii> stdin a by-the-book guy as per the nick :)
<stdin> yep :)
<rcrook> thanks stdin and d34l3r
<stdin> rcrook: convert your mp3s to ogg :D
<stdout> stdin :)
<stdin> I found this nick about a week ago
<stdin> and just *had* to have it :p
<stdin> it was unused for 2 years
<genii> Yeah it is cool. Someone has "stdout" as well... is that you too??
<stdin> no, someone has stdout (and stderr :P )
<rcrook> I just managed to get kubuntu installed on my toshiba lappy and am going throught getting it set the way I want.. got to the bit about playing my home movies and realised some of them are in loserdoze format.:)
<genii> darn coining em all would be tops
<stdin> yeah :D
<genii> eg: stdin-away = stdout
<stdin> rcrook: VLC is a good media player for 'those' formats
<stdin> genii: hah
<stdin> now I really want stdout :p
<stdin> I could change to srderr when I had a problem too
<genii> :)
<genii> You could keep petitioning the ops when the names go dormant
<stdin> I'll check every week :p
<genii> I'll sign the petition LOL
<rcrook> Mplayer and xine are now both playing them just fine:) actually better than MS media player... better gamma on the linux ones:)
<pegs-using-e17> yay
<genii> I'm in love with xine
<stdin> linux is just better than ms in every way
<rcrook> looking that way:)
<rcrook> thank stdin:)
<genii> we need to convert all these M$-heads
<stdin> np
<genii> break them of their addiction
<genii> :)
<stdin> last week I converted 3 people to kubutnu, one I had only met for 5 mins :p
<rcrook> now if I can just figure out why the nfs mounts from my work station take so long I would be ellated.:)
<pegs-using-e17> lol, i like that idea.. although there is only 2 things that stop me from going full linux, games, and w2k3 server management
<genii> w2k3 anything I can do without. Games are tough yeah
<stdin> I just play games that are based on the quake engine
<stdin> (ok so I play some in wine too)
<stdin> but frozen-bubble rocks :p
<pegs-using-e17> i use w2k3 at work.. have samba file server plugged into the active directory (kubuntu dapper)
<genii> Anything any MS server 2000-anyversion can do linux can do 100 times better and 1000 times more efficiently
<genii> frozen-bubble is uber addictive
<pegs-using-e17> if i could find a linux version of the win2k3 user manager and authentication (domain sign on) i would switch
<pegs-using-e17> it is fun though, using linux at a lan... enemy territory
<stdin> I completed frozen-bubble once :D
<stdin> level 100
<pegs-using-e17> im usually the only one there using linux
<rcrook> now to test if I can play dvds
<stdin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<genii> pegs I run several labs where all the workstations are 2Kpro and the servers are either freebsd or debian. It just takes some reading up on smb and nmb
<genii> webmin modules help considerably
<stdin> yeah, webmin is a godsend
<pegs-using-e17> ill have to look more into it.. i was just thrilled when i finally got samba using the win2k3 server for authentication
<genii> geez level 100 ... I think I've tolerated it til my fingers bled at around level 60 something
<pegs-using-e17> i work in a school.. has over 200 machines.. and over 1200 users
<stdin> genii: I usually play it between question on here :P
<rcrook> works like a charm.:)
<genii> stdin I have an online strategy game I play between working at http://www.the-reincarnation.org     <-- shameless plug
<genii> rcrook Cool
<stdin> shameless plugs are good :p
<genii> afk (reminded just now to play some turns there!)
<rcrook> does any one know if a linux IM prog that supports any of the web cam IM protocols?
<pegs-using-e17> amsn might..
<stdin> kopete should
<genii> kopete yes
<ForgeAus> Gweld is phun!
<ForgeAus> grr Gweld
<ForgeAus> Gewld
<ForgeAus> something like that
<ForgeAus> no wait 2 e's Gewled
<ForgeAus> Gweled?
<LjL> got it
<ForgeAus> I noticed it goes around corners unlike diamond-mine/bejewled does
<ForgeAus> which is a GOOD thing :)
<ForgeAus> ie L shapes
<d34l3r^eating> yo genii
<d34l3r^eating> :-)
<d34l3r^eating> i am back
<d34l3r^eating> -.- and away again
<stdin> stop eating then :p
<genii> LOL
<rcrook> OMG!!!! It even found my cam and drives it better than loserdose!!!!! I LOVE KUBUNTU!!!!!
<stdin> kubuntu loves you too rcrook
<genii> Lots of enthusiasm tonight :)
<pegs-using-e17> would anyone have an idea what this could be... i have dapper installed.. and after a while of uptime (like just now.. been up for 4 hours) the hdd in this machine starts ticking as though it parks the heads, then unparks.. reads.. then parks them again (i think thats what its doing anyway).. it doesnt seem to happen in windowz
<rcrook> Kopete works fine... so far... need to wait till a friend of mine wakes to test it.. LOL
<LjL> pegs-using-e17: isn't it just doing some cronjob, like the locale database updating? check "ps aux" or "top" and see if there's anything
<genii> cronjob is my first guess also
<pegs-using-e17> root      4538  0.0  0.0   1624   292 ?        Ss   Dec23   0:00 /sbin/mdadm -F -i /var/run/mdadm.pid -m root -f -s
<stdin> mdadm (8)            - manage MD devices aka Linux Software Raid.
<genii> raid admin stuff
<pegs-using-e17> ok.. thats not it then.. i thought that might have something to do with it
<genii> probably resyncing
<pegs-using-e17> root      4586  0.0  0.0   2120   844 ?        Ss   Dec23   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron
<genii> well cron always runs
<genii> You could see if cron is scheduled for something to do now by crontab
<ForgeAus> uh help!
<pegs-using-e17> ok.. how do i check its schedule
<stdin> I use "ps aux --no-headers|sort -rk 3,3|head" to see the top 10 processes by CPU usage
<ForgeAus> this is the command line that was run for me: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork
<ForgeAus> but it had a missing dependancy so come up with errors:
<ForgeAus> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork
<ForgeAus> grr
<ForgeAus> wrong paste buffer
<ForgeAus> error: Failed dependencies:
<ForgeAus> 	/bin/sh is needed by VMware-server-1.0.1-29996.i386
<ForgeAus> RESULT=1
<genii> pegs-using-e17 stdin's suggestion to see top cpu hogs is good. To see the cron jobs the command is crontab  but the table it shows is a bit cryptic sometimes :)
<ForgeAus> whats /bin/sh?
<genii> Command shell
<stdin> ForgeAus: it a shell, like bash
<ForgeAus> ok so I can install it?
<stdin> ForgeAus: it's alrady installed
<stdin> *already
<stdin> infact is IS bash
<ForgeAus> erm then why is it a failed dependancy?
<genii> likely one of those dash thinies
<genii> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<thoreauputic> in edgy. /bin/sh is actually "dash"
<stdin> genii, pegs-using-e17: you can use kcron to edit the crontab in a GUI (run as root to edit system crontab)
<thoreauputic> hmm too slow :)
<ForgeAus> vmware rpm was what I was trying to install
<ForgeAus> is there a deb version?
<stdin> RPM??
<genii> RPM??
<ForgeAus> yeah :(
<ForgeAus> rpm
<ForgeAus> vmware tools
<stdin> ewww
<ForgeAus> could I use alien to transform it to a .deb?
<stdin> you can use alien to convert it to deb
<ForgeAus> but that wouldn't fix the dependancy right?
<genii> no
<stdin> but you can use apt-get -f install to get dependences
<ForgeAus> kpackager seemed to work with it ok tho
<pegs-using-e17> ok.. that command stdin gave is cool (didnt know about it.. i like it :)... doesnt seem to show anything that it could be, gkrellm (when the un park and read happens) has a spike for hdd access.. so i guess it is doing something.. i just dont like it... esp because it doesnt do it for about 4 hours, then decides to start doing it
<ForgeAus> uh is that a good idea?
<ForgeAus> apt-get -f install if Dash already exists?
<stdin> pegs-using-e17: I made  the command up, it's actually 3 commands
<genii> Is there a retro /bin/sh install available??
<genii> eg: posix
<genii> I'm pretty sure vmware is posix fussy
<pegs-using-e17> stdin: yeah.. i added -20 to the end of head so i could see more :)
<stdin> add |less to the end too :p
<stdin> ForgeAus: it's probably easier to install from the tarball
<ForgeAus> its actually to vmware tools for the inner virtual machine
<ForgeAus> rather than the host vmware server/player/workstation
<stdin> ForgeAus: get the tarball, the vmware tools are in .iso files in there
<pegs-using-e17> im almost tempted to get a new hdd just incase..
<stdin> or just extract the RPM and find them the
<stdin> RPMs are cpio archives I think
<genii> dash breaks posix-compliant scripts
<genii> The solution for this is:
<genii>     sudo apt-get remove dash
<genii> This does not break your system; you will be switched over to bash automatically.
<genii> Sorry didn't mean to flood etc
<pegs-using-e17> any idea what pdslush is?
<genii> was a cut/paste
<genii> slushy pdf files?
<thoreauputic> genii: I thought it was the other way round - bashisms break posix compliance ?
<genii> thoreauputic I'm not entirely sure
<thoreauputic> genii: hmm neither am I
<thoreauputic> genii: I seem to recall reading that dash is posix complinat though
<genii> perhaps debian bash is ok but maybe *bsd bash not
<thoreauputic> *compliant
<nuxil> genii, whats dash ?
<genii> !dash |  nuxil
<ubotu> nuxil: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<thoreauputic> nuxil: a shell, like bash, tcsh etc
<nuxil> ic
<nuxil> i stick to bash :P
<genii> I wonder whatever happened to Korn
<stdin> ksd
<stdin> ksh
<pegs-using-e17> root      5017  0.0  0.1   3676  1356 ?        S    Dec23   0:00 -:0
<pegs-using-e17> and another one i found that makes no sense
<thoreauputic> !info ksh
<ubotu> ksh: The real, AT&T version of the Korn shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 93r-1 (edgy), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<genii> yeah it was original Kernahan and Ritchie stuff
<genii> sysv etc
<thoreauputic> genii: actually it was written by David Korn - see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korn_shell
<genii> thoreauputic Sorry I didn't mean to say they wrote it :) Just that it came with their original C distro on System 5
<thoreauputic> ah OK :) Not a big deal, I just looke it up myself :)
<thoreauputic> *looked
<genii> Anyone need an original System 5 Administrator's Hanbook btw? LOL
<genii> I have a couple kicking around the office
<thoreauputic> genii: they're huge, are they not ?
<genii> Somewhere around 800 pages yeah
<genii> Big black thing
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<genii> I currently use em for doorstops
<thoreauputic> heheh
<d34l3r^afk> genii....
<d34l3r^afk> i am back ... :>
<genii> d34l3r^afk Good
<d3413r> i like it :-)
<d3413r> Ku-boon-too :-D
<genii> Still thinking about the ntfs thing
<d3413r> nope
<d3413r> but maybe i will find a possibility later
<d3413r> in 30 minutes or 20 i need 2 go
<d3413r> where are u livin genii
<d3413r> ?
<genii> At the office these days
<genii> Somewhere in Toronto
<d3413r> ^^
<d3413r> :-D
<d3413r> and your office uses Kubuntu
<d3413r> ?
<genii> I have 2000+ old city machines to install something on besides Windoze
<d3413r> whaat ^^ ?
<genii> In the office my boss still likes win2Kpro
<d3413r> omfg
<d3413r> well
<d3413r> win2k pro sucks
<d3413r> windows sucks
<Stalwart> win2k seems to be the only sane os from microsoft except DOS6.22
<d3413r> (vista ofc)
<d3413r> 98 --> sucks
<genii> but these office machines I have multibooting so they do 2kpro, freebsd6.1 and debian sarge
<d3413r> (concon bug)
<Stalwart> at least w2k doesn't hang all the time
<tdog> hi , i just booted to kubuntu, and my display is at 640 x 480 .. and i can not set it to higher resolution , what the hell happend ?
<d3413r> tdog
<d3413r> safe mode?
<genii> Stalwart I must agree it's the best OS they have made so far
<tdog> no '
<d3413r> hmm
<d3413r> dunno
<tdog> let me reboot again
<d3413r> Stalwart even 2k sucks
<tdog> is odd
<d3413r> security holes
<stdin> "resolution
<d3413r> i just say
<stdin> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<genii> tdog You may not have enough video ram to support higher at true colour
<d3413r> Agobot....
<tdog> i have
<d3413r> do you know it ;) ?
<tdog> nvidia  256 meg
<tdog> i had no problmes before
<tdog> i just booted and today i get this
<tdog> lol
<d3413r> Stalwart,
<tdog> got to love this
<tdog> i be back
<d3413r> ever googled for Agobot
<Stalwart> d3413r: what?
<d3413r> or Phatbot
<d3413r> ?
<tdog> need another boot
<d3413r> try googling
<Stalwart> d3413r: i was using rbot for a while to help n00bz on #linux @ irc.lv
<Stalwart> rbot is fine
<d3413r> rbot works on Linux oO?
<genii> Stalwart I am using eggdrop on my home irc but i need better
<d3413r> hmm
<d3413r> what about VNC
<d3413r> ?
<Stalwart> genii: rbot is good
<stdin> ssh, screen and irssi
<genii> Stalwart Does it do hybrid7 ?
<Stalwart> genii: what is hybrid7?
<genii> The ircd backend
<Stalwart> genii: don't know what you mean
<d3413r> do you all know why i think linux is even MORE secure than windows ever will be?
<genii> !hybrid7
<stdin> d3413r: because it is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hybrid7 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> hmm
<d3413r> and
<genii> !ircd-hybrid7
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd-hybrid7 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> d3413r: and always will be?
<genii> bah
<tdog> i booted , i still having the same problme
<d3413r> because Windows is designed with flaws
<tdog> should i install nvidia driver again
<d3413r> and Unix / Linux not
<d3413r> you dont always work with root rights
<genii> !ircd-hybrid
<ubotu> ircd-hybrid: high-performance secure IRC server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.0.3-3.1 (edgy), package size 492 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<tdog> if so , which one would work best. NVIDIA GFORCE 7 series
<d3413r> Windows: you almost always work amdin rights
<d3413r> admin*
<genii> tdog Did you mess with /etc/X11/xorg.conf recently?
<tdog> no .
<tdog> i no nothing about linux
<tdog> so i don't mess around with anything
<stdin> the MS developers don't care about quality
<mindspin> d3413r: you can work on win machine without admin rights....
<tdog> i installed Kubuntu desktop yesterday and everythign was ok
<d3413r> but the most users dont
<stdin> mindspin: but it's useless like that :p
<d3413r> and a lot of programs need admin rights
<genii> linux is better because code-bloat is minimal and also the way things work are up for discussion
<d3413r> and it is open source
<d3413r> and microsoft needs WEEKS for patches
<d3413r> the unix community provides patches in 2 or 3 days
<d3413r> i mean the *n*x community
<stdin> unless its a DRM patch, then it's out the nest day :p
<mindspin> that's all true, but If you know windows, you can work secure
<d3413r> mindspin i do
<genii> tdog Well, maybe reboot but i doubt it will automagically fix it.
<d3413r> i turned off unsecure services
<mindspin> problem is the joe noob user
<d3413r> i got a hardware-firewall built-in in my router
<tdog> i did reboot, and same result.. is very odd
<stdin> tdog: at worst do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<d3413r> i dont open every program
<wilman> anyone has a substitude vor the windows gmail notifier
<d3413r> i got best antivirus scanner
<mindspin> and we will face this issue in the moment we have hundreds of thousands of joe noobs
<tdog> hold on i will do that
<d3413r> i click links with care and dont install all programs
<stdin> !gmail-notify | wilman
<ubotu> gmail-notify: gmail new mail notifier. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 200 kB
<wilman> hmm thx
<genii> There will always be some exploits but because the innards of why the exploits work is open-source, it is obvious how to fix usually
<stdin> ooh, a kde versiom kcheckgmail
<jita> anyone else having problem with fglrx driver. if i turn on dri in xorg.conf, my system wont reboot/shutdown. it hangs with black screen :(
<Stalwart> jita: disable bootsplash
<Stalwart> or better change videocard
<genii> jita Yes there seems still issues with that one
<tdog> thats too complex for me
<Stalwart> 50$ nvidias work great
<tdog> i don't have all the technical know how on my graphic card spec
<Stalwart> i swapped cards with friend when started to use linux
<d3413r> genii
<Stalwart> i paid him 10$ for nvidia 5200 =] 
<d3413r> every noob can "hack" windows
<genii> d3413r Yes?
<d3413r> because windows has noob users
<jita> it worked in arch linux :(
<jita> fine
<d3413r> there are 100000000+ trojans
<genii> Well the world will always have script-kiddies.
<d3413r> but the script-kiddes CANNOT "hack" linux
<d3413r> because there are no trojans
<d3413r> (well, maybe there are but they are very rarely)
<d3413r> just a real hacker can hack a good configured Linux System
<genii> So long as ppl must have things like Java there will be a way in unfortunately
<d3413r> but every noob can "hack" a windows system
<d3413r> hmm Java
<d3413r> :(
<d3413r> yes
<stdin> the only thing to look out for on linux is a rootkit, and they are rare
<d3413r> but almost nobody writes a virus in java
<d3413r> stdin yep
<d3413r> if you are "rooted"
<d3413r> you have a problem
<d3413r> ^^
<d3413r> because you wont notice...
<Theory> this is, after all, the point
<d3413r> but 99,9% of the Linux users have no rootkit installed
<d3413r> because rootkits are only interesting for Servers
<d3413r> nobody uses a botnet of Linux users
<d3413r> ...
<stdin> I just run chkrootkit and once a month
<d3413r> needa get one, too
<stdin> *and rkhunter once a month
<genii> LOL d3413r Geez man what you have on there ? Pictures of naked George Bush or maps to Atlantis or somethin?
<d3413r> i meant i needa get a rootkithuner^^
<d3413r> hunter*
<d3413r> not a rootkit
<d3413r> :-P
<stdin> wikipedia knows all http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rootkit
<d3413r> hmm
<genii> praise wikipedia!
<d3413r> i compiled chkrootkit now
<d3413r> what to do now ^^
<stdin> compiled?
<genii> Wait for some hapless idiot to try and get in?
<d3413r> now i have some binaeries
<d3413r> ^^
<stdin> i just apt-get installd it
<d3413r> ^^ ok
<stdin> iirc it adds a script to /etc/cron.daily , so i just moved it to /etc/cron.monthly
<d3413r> which adds
<d3413r> rkhunter
<d3413r> or chkrootkit
<pegs-using-e17> i think ive solved it... the hdd problem from earlier
<d3413r> where to find rkhunter now
<d3413r> ?
<d3413r> and chkrootkit
<d3413r> console
<d3413r> right?
<stdin> not sure, both ass a script I think
<stdin> s/ass/add :0
<genii> Something of interest to the paranoid: My old roomie used to spam the whitehouse with stuff like "we need to get solar energy to the masses" etc. So he got put on a watch list and for a week after traceroute showed a convoluted data pathfrom Toronto to Ottawa to Langley Virginia to Washington then backwards when I needed to get to a box down the street
<stdin> both rkhunter and chkrootkit are in the repos
<genii> So I'm more worried about the NSa/Cia etc than any individual really
<d3413r> i ran both...
<d3413r> say i am clean ^^
<d3413r> maybe because i installed my OS yesterday again ^^
<stdin> \o/
<d3413r> i killed KDE
<d3413r> trying to install Beryl :o
<stdin> I have to reinstall feisty again, it's truly screwed
<d3413r> hmm
<d3413r>    Scanning for hidden files...-e                                [ Warning! ] 
<d3413r> oO
<d3413r> it says i am clean
<d3413r> ^^
<genii> stdin I still haven't got a stable Feisty installed successfully yet. But my last d/l of iso was maybe 7-8 days maybe
<genii> Could be the installer works better now?
<stdin> genii: gonna try and install herd 1 again, then (if i'm brave) I may update
<stdin> i always go with the alternate install
<genii> stdin Heh :) Lemme know how it progresses
<stdin> I just can't to be bothered to restart now :p
<eilker> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<vyoman> Kmail just crashed, quit, reading an email, i noticed the adept updater kicked in, hmm that's really bad, no way enterprise ready
<genii> on Feisty?
<vonbruno> hi. i'm trying to install kubuntu 6.10 on my laptop (asus a2d, ati mobility radeon, via chipset) - live cd hangs. tried with noapic, nolapic and vga=771. any suggestions?
<genii> try notls
<pegs-using-e17> does it hang during boot??
<vonbruno> before i get to disk partition
<vonbruno> before i get to anything other than boot menu actually
<genii> notls works for duo-core timing probs
<pegs-using-e17> ok.. so it allows you to select start or install.. starts loading.. then just sits there with the bar about 3/4 of the way across?
<d3413r> well
<vonbruno> bar disappears
<d3413r> gonna check the root
<d3413r> for rootkits
<vonbruno> font changes and then i get black screen
<vonbruno> after filesystem loaded
<rance> I need some help with a sound card detection problem, I HAVE read the standard ubuntu sound help pages that the ubot spits out, but no avail.  I have read that there is a bug in the alsa module that improperly detects the features of the sound card, but for the record the right module IS loaded, can someone give me a hand, or at least a more informative pointer than the standard sound helps, cause they dont help any more
<vonbruno> that's the last message i get
<d3413r> hey genii
<pegs-using-e17> ok.... i found that on my asus laptop it gets 3/4 of the way across, and then just sits there.. after pressing ctrl+alt+del it continues to the desktop
<d3413r> does chkrootkit or rkhunter add a cronjob
<d3413r> ?
<genii> d3413r :)
<vonbruno> pegs: ok i'll try that
<genii> d3413r I would say not
<d3413r> i hope it
<d3413r> the root has enough to do already
<d3413r> constantly 100 users @ page
<d3413r> page uses php5 and mysql...
<pegs-using-e17> no worries.. after installing it though i ended up going back to dapper
<stdin> oh well, time to restart and reinstall feisty
<stdin> this should be fun
<pegs-using-e17> lol.. that sounds like fun
<arcade> Hmm.  Got some problems with my newly installed Kubuntu 6.10, on a newly bought machine.  X11 doesn't start as it should from the live-CD (but booting without quiet and splash let me start x with 'startx').
<arcade> Then, after installation, X11 doesn't start properly, but just gives me a load of garbage
<genii> vonbruno Another user Cronos has similar issue with ati radeon mobility but dell e1750 laptop. notls  option got him to livecd desktop
<pegs-using-e17> arcade: gfx card?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all!:)
<nuxil> hi
<arcade> pegs-using-e17: some ATI card, one moment
<genii> my bet is ati using some vesa driver giving funky strobe-light effect
<arcade> ATI Radeon X1300
<genii> yeah another one
<arcade> Hmm?
<d3413r> well
<d3413r> looks like the root is clean
<d3413r> :-)
<d3413r> good 2 know
<genii> arcade Seems a lot of issues with x1300 lately
<d3413r> rkhunter and chkrootkit both say it is clean
<genii> "radeon mobility" etc
<d3413r> :-)
<arcade> genii: Well, will it work better with 6.06 ?  Or does ATI let you leech some drivers?
<d3413r> @ genii
<pegs-using-e17> ok.. go to this site and follow the guide.. helped me http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<d3413r> do you think it is really clean then
<arcade> genii: hmm, mobility, isn't those for laptops? :)
<pegs-using-e17> i had a bit of trouble wth edgy on mine so i went back to dapper
<genii> arcade Some have had success manually doing the fglrx install for 6.10 but personally if I had one of them I'd stick with 6.06 for now
<arcade> fglrx? :)
<pegs-using-e17> linux ati drivers
<BluesKaj> dunno if this will help , but it worked for my ATI card to get direct rendering and 3d glxgears to work, and the google earth GUI to stop strobing
<arcade> genii: Will 6.06 work out of the box? :)
<arcade> pegs-using-e17: ah.
<genii> arcade Yes
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<arcade> genii: ah, then i'll try . :)
<arcade> referring me to URL's when I'm in text-mode only is a tad .. heh .. rich :P
<pegs-using-e17> 6.06 did for me.... and after following the site it worked very nicely :)
<BluesKaj> oh, din't know
<arcade> BluesKaj: I'm in a 80x25 terminal ;)
<arcade> BluesKaj: I haven't got X working yet .. :P
<arcade> pegs-using-e17: Ah, excellent, I'll try that.
<BluesKaj> ok, sorry
<arcade> Now to try'n find some of those 6.06 cd's. :)
<pegs-using-e17> umm.. ok... /me sits in aww
<genii> I wonder when next xorg release will be
* BluesKaj has a hard time telling when some one is in irssi
<pegs-using-e17> not before christmas lol
<genii> going now to xorg to find out release schedule. The next update should resolve all this ati stuff hopefully
<pegs-using-e17> yay :)
<mindspin> !tell me about dvd
<arcade> Thanks for help :) I'll report back in some hours (dinner first! :) - on whether the installation of 6.06 went okay or not :)
<genii> !info dvd
<ubotu> Package dvd does not exist in any distro I know
<genii> !dvd | mindspin
<ubotu> mindspin: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mindspin> genii ubotu told me already ;-)
<genii> LOL sorry
<genii> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<genii> bah no info on current release packaged with Edgy
<genii> 6.9?
<Theory> packages.ubuntu.com will tell you that
<nuxil> 7.1
<nuxil> 7.0 is dapper
<genii> Damn so since may22 was release date for 7.1 I don't see it being fixed anytime soon
<nuxil> maybe cos it doesnt need a fix :)
<genii> Weird 7.2 was scheduled for release Dec 11 but no d/l for it looks like
<david___> tag
<david___> ich habe mal eine frage, die aber direkt erstmal nichts mit ubuntu und co zu tun hat
<genii> !de | david__
<ubotu> david__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<branco> bom dia
<david___> ok dann nicht
<branco> estou precisando de ajuda, alguem pode  me socorrer?
<mindspin> try it in english
<genii> geez
<genii> spanish?
<genii> branco Espanol?
<branco> alguem pode me ajudar
<branco> nao, portugues
<mindspin> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mindspin> !p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mindspin> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<vonbruno> hi all. i have a better error description now - x server displazs
<mindspin> pt
<vonbruno> displays black screen
<branco> ok, valeu
<vonbruno> when 'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop
<stdin> somthing strange is hppening here, /dev/hda is now /dev/sda ???
<bomber> you might have scsi enulation on
<d3413r> cya all
<d3413r> maybe back later on
<hmg4> sata drives
<pegs-using-e17> ok.. on the black screen... what does pressing ctrl+alt+del do (i know usually it reboots the machine.. but during my install it got it past that)
<pegs-using-e17> later d34l3r
<stdin> i'm on the alterate installer, only boot options are ones I need to boot, like noapic
<genii> stdin You have sata?
<Lancer13> hi
<stdin> genii: it was always hda before, so I think its not sata
<hmg4> Yes.
<hmg4> It is because of sata.
<stdin> hmm, thats odd then
<Lancer13> is anybody having problems with edgy and the kmymoney?
<genii> some bios map sata to ide so some OS see it as hda   etc  but if the os knows about this it will see sda
<BluesKaj> genii, how did LBB manage with his GRUB/BOOT problem the other day ?
<genii> BluesKaj We got it :)
<stdin> but last time I booted it was hda
<BluesKaj> Coolness , genii :)...glad to hear it
<pegs-using-e17> has fstab changed, or the actual devices?
<genii> BluesKaj Now he is back to his original issue which is somehow mysql-related
<stdin> pegs-using-e17: i'm on the alternate install atm, so no fstab is loaded, and the devices haven't changed
<BluesKaj> ok
* BluesKaj has little or no experience with databases
<genii> stdin No usb things plugged in by mistake? eg: camera key etc
<stdin> genii: no, I removed all the USB devices before reboot
<bibek> anyone with guarddog experience???
<genii> bibek Well I've bitten a few ppl
<genii> do I get the job?
<bibek> genii: i got a problem with guarddog
<dr0fnax> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<genii> bibek What exactly is doing / not doing?
<bibek> genii: can i set incoming request on port 80 to block
<bibek> genii: can i set incoming request on port 80 to DENY
<thoreauputic> bibek: I suggest a more specific question :)
<thoreauputic> ah, tha's better
<thoreauputic> :)
<stdin> has anyone else installed feisty, maybe with the alternate installer, and had hda change to sda?
<genii> bibek Yes you can. Tho if you run some apache there you may not want to
<bibek> genii: and through guarddog, not directly editing iptables
<pegs-using-e17> stdin: did it do this after any updates?
<stdin> pegs-using-e17: it's not even installed yet, i'm booted off the CD
<bibek> genii: i run apache but only for personal use and limited to the box
<stdin> it's just a strange thing to happen
<genii> So you http://127.0.0.1 ?
<pegs-using-e17> stdin: ok, so before fiesty (using other versions) its hda, and when using fiesty its sda?
<bibek> yeah
<genii> ok
<stdin> pegs-using-e17: yep
<genii> gimme a minute
<pegs-using-e17> i wonder if it could be better dma support, updated drivers or a bug?
<stdin> pegs-using-e17: I upgraded edgy -> feisty before and it was still hda
<stdin> just booted from the CD and it's sda
<pegs-using-e17> umm.. is it faster than bafore??
<Pupeno> Any recomendation on spam filtering software ?
<bibek> genii: in guarddog >> Protocol >> Zone Properties, i see File transfer >> HTTP so if i block or reject then i cannot access internet
<pegs-using-e17> *before
<stdin> pegs-using-e17: not that I can notice
<genii> bibek I think you can set HTTP as zone protocol, then use Internet Zone with it
<BrianSteffens> Does anyone know how to increase the window content repaint speed during resizes?
<bibek> genii: ae, thanks let me try
<genii> bibek So just put local IPs in Zone and they will be auto allowed internet access
<genii> and click Local box in far right window etc
<pegs-using-e17> stdin: ok.. found what it could be... seems like drivers http://kernelslacker.livejournal.com/data/rss
<herbert> Kennt sich hier jemand mit Evolution aus?
<Lynoure> !de | herbert
<ubotu> herbert: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lynoure> herbert: but if you can ask your question in English, probably
<genii> Pupeno For a mail server or a mail client?
<BrianSteffens> ok, -no- one else has had a problem where resizing windows in kde looks worse than resizing complex java apps in windows?
<genii> Pupeno For something like Thunderbird (client) bogofilter is not bad
<stdin> pegs-using-e17: do you know a commandline rss reader :p
<genii> Pupeno For a mail server something like spamassassin
<pegs-using-e17> sry... using firefos 3.. it seems to just read it.. ill find another article
<stdin> i only have access to elinks :p
<genii> spamassassin can also be configured for client
<pegs-using-e17> ok.. on the ubuntu forums about 4/5ths down the page theree is a 2 line post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305926
<pegs-using-e17> I too can confirm this bug in 2.6.19-6, booting stops during the detection process of the harddisk.
<pegs-using-e17> My /dev/hda disk becomes suddenly recognized as /dev/sda (?) and (of course) won't boot from it ! Edgy's kernel gives no problem at all...
<soulchild> hello, i started knetworkmanager but my wireless connection is not listed there,why? it is working properly
<genii> pegs Good find
<stdin> pegs-using-e17: I'll just carry on with the install, see how it goes
<soulchild> hey where do i get help ? for kubuntu,seems as nobody is answering here
<genii> herd1 seems to be still trampling the flowerbeds a bit
<genii> soulchild What was your question?
<soulchild> hello, i started knetworkmanager but my wireless connection is not listed there,why? it is working properly
<pegs-using-e17> stdin: ok.. gtg.. i should be back later
<Lynoure> soulchild: your wireless network is not listed or it just does not connect to it?
<genii> soulchild If there is no immediate answer it is most often because there is no one currently in the room who can answer it
<soulchild> genii okay but there are a lot of people in here
<genii> soulchild Also oftimes someone is googling for an answer to report back etc
<soulchild> lynoure it is not listed,
<soulchild>  i am connected with it
<genii> soulchild If you get no reply to a question after 3 tries (spaced out for politeness over perhaps 10 minutes) then it is usually better to ask at a later time when different ppl are present who may have insight
<Lynoure> soulchild: for some reasons, in many cases the interfaces need to be commented out for knetworkmanager to work properly. But if you can connect to it anyway, does it matter that it is not listed?
<soulchild> yes, cause i used gentoo before and there it worked and i also could conenct via VPN and i need it to connect at university
<leafw> Lynoure : yes it matters :) the symmetry of the universe is broken
<genii> leafw So it would seem :)
<leafw> is anyone on powerpc? Just wondering.
<Lynoure> leafw: maintaining symmetry is a non-grateful volunteer task :)
<Lynoure> soulchild: so you cannot see any networks with knetworkmanager or just not your own?
<leafw> Lynoure : and most unrewarding! When everything works, users assume that is how "things should be", and never say thank you.
<genii> leafw I have old ubuntu (hoary) on an imac but not here with me
<leafw> genii : did you manage to plug two monitors on it?
<soulchild> lynoure i only see my wired connection
<leafw> I can't get a DVI digital monitor to work
<soulchild> but there isnot VPN and not wireless
<leafw> only VGA ones.
<genii> leafw I never tried
<Lynoure> leafw: I try to be greedy enough about my own time to avoid too many unrewarding things :)
<leafw> Lynoure : then you may be missing the pleasure of observing the joy and wonder in the face of the clueless
<Lynoure> soulchild: try commenting your wireless for /etc/network/interfaces , networkmanager seems to require that sometimes
<Lynoure> leafw: I do not avoid the clueless, just helping them if it does not give me any (happiness, money, or whatever... most often happiness)
<soulchild> Lynoure hmm how,...do i comment iahve the following: auto eth1
<leafw> soulchild : standard, use # as in perl/python/php
<Lynoure> soulchild: #  is the commenting character there too.
<soulchild> i dont understand what u want me to do now, write #Wireless Network over eth1
<genii> soulchild Is there is a line with wlan0 in it?
<Captain_Haddock> is there a command line version of adept available?
<leafw> soulchild : just comment out the line, in a proper editor it should turn blue or red (the whole line)
<Lynoure> soulchild: you used gentoo but do not know how to comment?
<soulchild> genii no
<leafw> Captain_Haddock : apt-get and dpkg
<leafw> !ubotu apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<soulchild> lynoure i user sabayon, a gentoo installer ;)
<Captain_Haddock> leafw: cheers.
<leafw> yw
<Lynoure> soulchild: see http://www.lynoure.org/blog/index.php?/archives/76-Solving-the-common-NetworkManager-problem.html for example
<genii> Lynoure eth1 must be his wlan0 I would think
<Lynoure> soulchild: then I assume it takes restart of X at least, but I cannot remember that bit.
<genii> eth0 onboard wired
<leafw> genii : most likely.
<soulchild> yes eth1 is my wlan
<Lynoure> genii: I commented all, but I only use network with networkmanager, always
<Lynoure> anyway, no harm from it and easy as breathing to uncomment if one wants to go back
<genii> Any line with eth0 You should leave uncommented I would think
<soulchild> okay i commented the teo lines with eth1 out schoul i log out and login ?
<soulchild> teo=two
<genii> soulchild You can restart X from the login screen with crtl-E (or possibly alt-E  I forget)
<Lynoure> soulchild: That should do it. If not, just uncomment and you are back where you started
<leafw> soulchild : no need to overkill, just sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1
<soulchild> okay i ll try
<leafw> oops, you wanted the network-manager ... then, just restart it
<leafw> right-click the applet, quit, and then alt-F2 type in network-manager
<leafw> ah, testing and chatting from the same computer, wrong wrong ...
<Lynoure> leafw: well, he knows how to get things like they were before, so not that dangerous
<Lynoure> soulchild: that was fast :)
<soulchild> i am back: it was alt + e to restart the x but no succes, still no wireless card in knetworkmanager
<soulchild> i recognized, that i can deactivate my wireless card in knetwork manager, is it possible that another programm connects via wireless cardand i can t see it in knetworkmanager then
<Lynoure> soulchild: No success in restarting networkmanager or in restarting X?
<soulchild> restarting x
<leafw> soulchild, you missed this: right-click the applet, quit, and then alt-F2 type in network-manager
<leafw> to restart the network-manager only (no need to kill X or logout)
<soulchild> leafw which applet
<leafw> the network-manager icon is not just an icon.
<soulchild> ok
<Captain_Haddock> sucks when the mirror located next door doesn't store 64 bit packages :(
<leafw> Captain_Haddock : the world is unfair
<genii> Captain_Haddock which locale?
<soulchild> leafw: still no succes
<Captain_Haddock> leafw: aye
<Captain_Haddock> genii: I'm in Madras, India.
<soulchild> should i uninstall wlanassisten???
<Captain_Haddock> if that's what you mean..
<genii> Captain_Haddock Yes that was my meaning :) I just discovered a fast mirror near me but it is far from India (Canada)
<Lynoure> soulchild: no need to, but if you want to only keep packages you use, maybe. But I'd keep it till this works
<Captain_Haddock> genii: ah :) The joys of living in the developing world mate..
<soulchild> wlanassisten is running, maybe thats the problem, cause he connects me with internet, i am afraid, that i have no connection if i uninstall
<Captain_Haddock> Local mirrors out here are about as common as a straight politician.
<genii> heh
<leafw> soulchild : just quit it, don't uninstall it
<genii> Interestingly Canada developed as it may be seems to have only about 3 good mirrors
<Captain_Haddock> Well, most people would consider Canada to be the 51st state of the US :P
<Captain_Haddock> That beefs up those stats ;)
<genii> yes, unfortunately
<leafw> genii : they only need to keep the crypto, the rest can be leached out of their backwards southern neighbours, can't it.
<genii> leafw Heh cheeky
<genii> LOL
<leafw> no wonder projects like openbsd live in canada :)
<genii> leafw Actually we some of the fastest fibre on the planet and i'm sitting about 100 yards from it all
<genii> <-- OC3
<leafw> genii : sounds good
<Captain_Haddock> genii: it improves the digestive process of everybody within a 10 mile radius?
* Captain_Haddock will shut up now.
<Captain_Haddock> :S
<soulchild> how can i disconnect ??
<leafw> we have an internal repos autoupdating all the time, and gigabit swiches all over the house
<genii> Captain_Haddock in a strage way, yes, yes it does
<Lynoure> Captain_Haddock: it would be very unlike Haddock to shut up :)
<soulchild> still no succes,... :(
<Captain_Haddock> *sigh*.. back to 12Kbps downloads :(
<Captain_Haddock> Lynoure: heh
<genii> are you on dialup there?
<Lynoure> soulchild: if you do not mind the overkill, you could try restarting X or loging out and back in.
<genii> 12K on dialup is not too bad
<Captain_Haddock> genii: this is desi-broadband .. ~256 Kbps
<genii> Ah OK
<Captain_Haddock> dial-up maxes out at 7Kbps theoretical..
<leafw> Lynoure : root-managed stuff may not be restarted when loging out.
<stdin> I have 4Mbps :D
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: I'm happy for you.
* Captain_Haddock mutters something unintelligible.
<Captain_Haddock> ;)
<stdin> I'm happy for me too :p
<genii> Is madras in the south or north?
<Lynoure> leafw: thanks for reminding me. I should remember to be careful when saying things when in fever
<Captain_Haddock> genii: south.. south east to be precise.
<Lynoure> What a jolly way to have Xmas :(
<Captain_Haddock> It's called Chennai now btw..
<genii> Ah, no wonder then :(
<genii> All that copper etc
<FFForever> hi people
<stdin> ok, let's try and boot feisty now
<genii> stdin I'm crossin my fingers!
<stdin> thanks genii
<FFForever> how can i install gunbound revolution on kubuntu?
<Lynoure> FFF: What is gunbound revolution?
<FFForever> a windows game
<FFForever> :D
<Lynoure> FFForever: then try wine or cedega.
<FFForever> is cedega free?
<Lynoure> No, but for some games it works better than wine. Was gunbound revolution free?
<FFForever> yeah :D
<FFForever> not was it is free :D
<Jucato> Cedega CVS is free, but not officially supported, afaik
<FFForever> whats the diff from cvs and cedega?
<ionutz-nelu_> [18:23]  <-- roconnor has left this server (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)).
<Jucato> afaik, cedega cvs is like the development/beta version of cedega.
<ionutz-nelu_> romanians?
<Jucato> it contains that stuff that might eventually go into the main cedega release
<ionutz-nelu_> romani pe aici?
<Jucato> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<soulchild> how can i activate VPN in knetworkmanager
<leafw> Cedega-CVS is smartly free as in please-alpha/beta-test-our-cash-cow, similar to Fedora for Red Hat
<leafw> which I would do if they provided then a free license for me
<FFForever> can cedega run ie?
<Stalwart> wine can run ie
<Lam_> instead of #!/bin/bash, could i use #!/usr/bin/screen to write a screen script?
<FFForever> uhhhh ie launches the game
<FFForever> lol
<FFForever> through an active x plugin
<Lynoure> soulchild: How have you done VPN before? there are really many ways...
<roland__> i cant install ubuntu 6.10 with installed Grafic-card Geforce 6800
<roland__> runlevel 3 allways shows - unsuported mode -
<roland__> i have done the right settings in the xorg.conf already
<roland__> who wants to help me
<soulchild> lynoure: i had VPN in my knetworkmanager
<jsheedy> how can you get clickable user in the login screen?  I have selected it under setup, but it will not display them?
<leafw> any clues on what kind of format is a .chm file ?
<ibert> how can I make an audio-cd of mp3's?
<Captain_Haddock> leafw: WIndows help
<leafw> Captain_Haddock : I was just reading that in wikipedia
<jsheedy> use k3b
<leafw> thanls
<nuxil> anyone on dapper?
<Captain_Haddock> leafw: I'm certain that there is something called a CHM viewer for Linux.
<ibert> jsheedy: k3b says format not supported
<nuxil> do you get any output when doing env |grep KDE
<leafw> yes, the GnoCHM or KchmViewer
<Jucato> !kchmviewer
<ubotu> kchmviewer: CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 200 kB, installed size 624 kB
<nuxil> env |grep KDE
<nuxil> pls show me output
<Lynoure> soulchild: I do not know the detail of that, but you might find kvpnc handy
<jsheedy> ibert: not sure, maybe something to do with the mp3 format license issue or something, but it can be done.
<Jucato> ibert: install the libk3b2-mp3 package
<Jucato> !libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Lynoure> soulchild: Next time when changing distros, you could do well to take a copy of the configuration files for your own reference.
<soulchild> lynoure how ?
<ibert> Jucato: thanx a lot. works!
<Jucato> :)
<roboso> ragazzi+
<Lynoure> soulchild: how to copy configuration files: copying /etc and the .files from your home directory would have done most of it.
<john1987>  leafw: I'm certain that there is something called a CHM viewer for Linux. ----xchm
<roboso> ho un piccolo problema
* Captain_Haddock has a SUSE 9.3 install on another box.. What would be the best way to switch it to kubuntu?
<Captain_Haddock> Anyone have a best practices link when it comes to switching distros?
<genii> Do you remember any hardware issues?
<Captain_Haddock> genii: with the suse box?
<Perkabalo> Hi i've just installed kubuntu and i'm wondering, how do i enable multiverse, i've already enabled universe, but can't find multivere.
<leafw> Captain_Haddock : backup your home partition, and just overwrite your system partition with [k] ubuntu
<john1987> it is multiverse
<john1987> <Perkabalo> Hi i've just installed kubuntu and i'm wondering, how do i enable multiverse, i've already enabled universe, but can't find multivere..................................multiverse
<genii> Captain_Haddock Yes, eg: Temperamental video card, etc stuff that needed special non out-of the-box setups. If so try to make sure the settings which work now get recorded someplace
<Perkabalo> oh ok
<john1987> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<leafw> Captain_Haddock : I would also save the /etc folder to be able to retrieve configurations of networks etc.
<Captain_Haddock> leafw: ah, that's useful thanks.
<Captain_Haddock> genii: onboard nvidia. SUSE detects it fine..
<Captain_Haddock> genii: no other HW issues that I can remember.
<Perkabalo> one more, is there a guide on how I install fglrx?
<Jucato> !ati
<Captain_Haddock> genii: I suppose I would get a decent idea by using the live CD.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<genii> Captain_Haddock if you back up the /etc as suggested most info should get preserved as to app setups etc
* Captain_Haddock queues it up.
<Captain_Haddock> genii: sounds good, thanks :)
<Captain_Haddock> How will users, permissions etc. be affected?
<Perkabalo> thanks ubotu
<Captain_Haddock> Perkabalo: ubotu is the bot. You should thank Jucato instead :)
<Jucato> lol
<soulchild> hey it works
<Jucato> no need :)
<genii> Captain_Haddock If you are having /home saved separate, whatever users had accounts should be setup with identical names before /home dir is transplanted back
<soulchild> THANKS A LOT, just had to restart the whole machine, and knetworkmanager shows my wlan
<soulchild> will vpn automaticlly be in knetworkmanager if i install a vpn client
<leafw> soulchild : only one way to find out.
<soulchild> leafw okay... i ll try
<stdin> feisty install, take 2
<genii> stdin So no-go 1st time round i gather
<Jucato> good luck
<stdin> yeah, was kinda my fault tho :p
<genii> sda vs hda stuff again?
<stdin> no, it booted fine, I just messed it up
<tiede> Hi everyone. I am on KDE. And I want the Logo button on my Computer to bring up the KDE menu. I have to set xmodmap -e 'Keycode 115=Menu' every time I start the computer. This is getting annoying... How do I make the PC do that itself?
<stdin> I untarred some files and it messed somethin up, so Im givin it another go
<genii> tiede Just insert that line to .Xsession with an ampersand after
<genii> tiede /home/yourusername/.Xsession
<tiede> thanks.
<genii> tiede np
<genii> need to do a coffee run. see you all in 5
<sshyperion> hey guys, i have a bit of a small question. I'm currently using Konversation (in Kubuntu, obviously) and there're no default server lists besides freenode. is there a way to import a list like one you'd find in windows for mIRC?
<jsheedy> how can you get clickable user in the login screen?  I have selected it under setup, but it will not display them?
<sshyperion> jsheedy: have you tried reloading your IRC client?
<jsheedy> I am sorry, I mean the kdm login screen
<jsheedy> I have 4 users on the syste, they want to be able to click their names, and just enter the passwords.
<Jucato> jsheedy: some of the Login Manager settings do not affect the login screen in Kubuntu, because it is using a KDM Theme. You either need to find a KDM theme that has a user list section, or disable KDM themes
<Jucato> (to easily disabled/enabled/install/change KDM themes, I suggest installing the "kdmtheme" package, which can be accessed through KControl once installed)
<jsheedy> Jucato: ok cool and thx, where can I change the theme, under system settings?
<jsheedy> oh geez
* Jucato whistles innocently
<jsheedy> beat me to the punch line.
<jsheedy> Jucato: thx again.
<Jucato> jsheedy: if you're on Edgy, you have to run KControl (not system settings) to see kdmtheme (called KDM Theme Manager)
<jsheedy> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> jsheedy: are you on edgy?
<jsheedy> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> you might find this theme useful: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=49721
<buz> anybody using knetworkmanager?
<avgasse> hello, after reading tons of documentation, I'm finally able to use my logitech bluetooth keyboard&mouse; but I'm still not able to connect to my phone (Nokia 6680)
<Lynoure> buz: yes, just helped another one 20min ago
<buz> Lynoure: is there a bug with it not figuring out it needs to use WPA2?
<avgasse> i'm on edgy with kde
<buz> it works for WPA1 networks just fine
<buz> and for WPA2 too, but only if i enter everything by hand
<avgasse> all bluez-related software is installed
<buz> not when i just click on the network
<Lynoure> buz: I do not know. Check at Launchpad?
<darkkish_> hey
<darkkish_> my wifi
<darkkish_> is not working
<darkkish_> what do i do?
<darkkish_> i mean its kidnof working
<darkkish_> is there a generic ubuntu wifi program i can use instead of the kde one?
<buz> darkkish_: what wifi do you have
<Jucato> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<avgasse> I want to send a file from my nokia 6680 to my pc. How do I do that?
<sshyperion> darkkish_: there is a base network-manager program in Ubuntu (dapper at least)
<sshyperion> you can either look it up in your package manager under "network-manager"
<Hawkwind> sshyperion: He's already gone
<sshyperion> ooh good point lol
<Jucato> Hawkwind!!!!!!
<genii> lol Jucato
<Hawkwind> Jucato!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sshyperion> quickly seguaying back to my question a few min. ago, is there a way to have Konversation load up a default list of servers, similar/same to how you'd find a list in mIRC?
<avgasse> hcitool scan   says   Device is not available: No such device
<Jucato> sshyperion: currently, no
<sshyperion> darn
* genii sips a coffee and ruminates
<avgasse> It's impossible that there is no device, because how else would I be able to use my keyboard&mouse? Can anyone please give me some "dummy" instructions?
<darkkish_> ...
<darkkish_> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<darkkish_> holy crap
<darkkish_> how am i online :-/
<genii> interesting reply from ubotu
<d3413r> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<genii> !chargen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chargen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Hmm
<darkkish_> xchat is the ONLY thing that works.
<d3413r> i got some problem
<d3413r> :(
<soulchild> hello, my kubuntu stops while booting at the beginning and need 1 minute to go on, how can i find out what problem that is ?
<avgasse> why does kde lie about the presence of a bluetooth adapter? It says there is no bluetooth adapter, but that is a lie. There is a bluetooth usb dongle, without which I wouldn't be able to use my keyboard.
<darkkish_> Hawkwind: what was that about?
<genii> soulchild There should be some hint perhaps in the file /var/log/error.log
<darkkish_> no internet is working at all except this
<darkkish_> wtf
<soulchild> genii thanks i ll see
<avgasse> is anyone reading my messages on this channel?
<soulchild> genii: there is no error.log
<Jucato> darkkish_: IM (Kopete or GAIM) also not working?
<genii> soulchild Try then perhaps issuing:   tail dmesg
<genii> And examine for clues
<Jucato> darkkish_: if only IRC and IM work and now web browsing, it might be a DNS problem
<darkkish_> genii: i'm not getting websites, adept updater won't get updates, i can't get on aim or msn
<darkkish_> oh wait i can get on aim but not msn
<darkkish_> but everything works fine on my windows boot
<darkkish_> (except alot slower)
<darkkish_> what do i do?
<soulchild> genii i didnt unterstand,, i am beginner,what is tail dmesg, comman???
<darkkish_> genii: evreything works fine on Windows XP
<sshyperion> avgasse: try to see if the usb device is being mounted
<genii> soulchild Open up the application named Konole. And then into the text window to type:     tail dmesg
<soulchild> i did
<darkkish_> Jucato: i can run msn on kopete and aim on gaim or vice versa but it won't run both on one at the sa,re time
<soulchild> it only works without tail
<sshyperion> if it's not being detected properly like that, then it'll not be properly detected by software using it
<darkkish_> Jucato: (wtf?)
<soulchild> dmesg shows me the whole boot log, right ?
<darkkish_> everything was working fine now i wish i had a xubuntu cd to reformat
<darkkish_> lol
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> W_W
<Jucato> er... that was supposed to be @_@
<genii> soulchild In the result there may be some lines which say things like:   error no 6      or maybe other lines with the word error etc
<darkkish_> :X
<d3413r> nee dhelp
<darkkish_> yeah i'm running kubuntu right now
<soulchild> ok ...
<d3413r> my Xine is fucked up
<d3413r> music is played too fats
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hawkwind> !language | d3413r
<ubotu> d3413r: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<d3413r> i dont need this 2 times
<d3413r> -.-
<d3413r> 1 time is enough
<darkkish_> ...
<soulchild> genii:  Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 8
<xenol> plz how cna i kill adept if i dont see it in processes?
<d3413r> sudo killall adept
<d3413r> or
<d3413r> sudo killall adept_manager
<d3413r> should be the 2nd
<xenol> thx
<genii> soulchild This indicates a hard drive issue.
<d3413r> need some help
<d3413r> >_<
<soulchild> genii: there is also : end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 64
<d3413r> how can i fix this problem with my xine
<d3413r> ?
<d3413r> it plays music 2 fast
<soulchild> genii: so what can i do ?
<xenol> damnnation got problem in procces i dont see adept and when i try to kill it with konsole it says no procces running
<d3413r> why do you think it is adept?
<d3413r> cant lock directory?
<xenol> well adept notifier and apt-get r same aint they?
<genii> soulchild Well the first thing to try would be to reboot the computer to Recovery kernel by selecting it from boot menu. You can get the menu by hitting ESC key during boot. Then when you get a command prompt, you would type in:   fsck -y /dev/hdb1
<soulchild> recovery kernel ? i installed kubuntu 1 hour ago
<Jucato> xenol: adept notifier is an app that will automatically notify you, through an icon in the system tray, if there are updates available. it runs apt-get update daily, afaik. with apt-get you have to do it manually
<genii> soulchild It appears perhaps the machine was powered off by the power switch and so the hard drive needs to be checked,
<soulchild> ahh, so u want me to do a hard drive check, via fsck?
<genii> soulchild The recovery kernel is installed as part of the default installation
<soulchild> genii: ahh ok,...
<genii> soulchild Yes.
<xenol> ah k any way how can i kill all running processes?
<xenol> or at least open apps?
<soulchild> so, now reboot, press ESC, choose command line and enter fsck ...
<genii> soulchild After all fsck commands are completed , type reboot to safely reboot the computer as well.
<genii> soulchild Yes
<soulchild> genii: RIGHT? u want me to start a comman line while i am im GRUB ?
<genii> soulchild No, do not go to the grub command promp. Select the Recovery kernel on the listing of available kernels
<genii> soulchild You may need to interrupt the process of grub by way of ESC key to do this
<stdin> finaly, feisty is installed :p
<soulchild> genii: ahh okay... thanks a lot
<genii> soulchild I will be here after your second reboot to see if there is still ahard drive issue, OK?
<soulchild> ok
<soulchild> thanks
<genii> stdin Woohoo :)
<Jucato> stdin: now to get it running :)
<user_deployment> is ti freenode here?
<stdin> i'll have to try not to screw it up this time :P
<user_deployment> is it freenode here?
<genii> yes irc.freenode,net
<stdin> user_deployment: yes, this is freenode
<user_deployment> all ubuntu install finish with ubuntu generic
<Jucato> ??
<user_deployment> I have integrated intel onboard vgastealing memory
<genii> I imagine he means default kernel is 2.6.xx-0 generic
<Jucato> ah...
* Jucato couldn't connect the association between -generic and freenode :)
<Jucato> my brain must be running on Windows....
<user_deployment> uname =
<Jucato> user_deployment: there's nothing wrong there. the -generic kernel is built/optimized for all x86 architectures
<user_deployment> 2.6.17-10-generic
<Jucato> !generic | user_deployment
<ubotu> user_deployment: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<user_deployment> tyvm jucato
<genii> OK time for a Q: Anyone gotten Conexant modem HSF or HCF drivers compiling successfully on Edgy yet?
<genii> <- No joy in mudville yet with these Conexants
<leafw> any clue on what is new in feisty?
<leafw> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<genii> Hopefully xorg 7.2
<leafw> doncha luv ubotu, I do
<leafw> why hopefully? Better xgl?
<genii> domo arigato Mr ubotu
<genii> Hopefully full openGL for the  radeon series
<leafw> composite-by-default
<ArrAKeeN> iop
<user_deployment> Jucato:  genii stil have not 3d for , say planetpenguin or other
<user_deployment> onboard intel
<leafw> zero-configuration-networking sounds right
<stdin> onboard intel works with aiglx
<Jucato> genii: ubotu said "do itashimashite"
<genii> LOL Jucato
<darkkish_> wtf
<darkkish_> i'm not even connected to the wireles router
<darkkish_> how can i be talking to you guys :-/
<genii> By magic?
<stdin> are you shouting loudly?
<marc_> Hello, I got a fresh kubuntu installation  (6.10) and everytime i try to enter "adobe", selecting "proprietary software" in the GUI-apt, version. It crashes ... without any "help-crying" or error messages ?!?! Is that a "bad joke" by the programmers? or what do I do wrong?
<genii> darkkish Whatever you had before must be better than this
<darkkish_> genii: what are some alternatives to wlassistant?
<user_deployment> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookda
<user_deployment> le-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<darkkish_> windows genii
<genii> heh smarty
<darkkish_> actually it was a diferent router the other day.
<knapp> What is the proper way to lock version using aptitude. I tried "sudo aptitude keep <program>" but that didn't work.
<darkkish_> but i don't think thats the problem
<darkkish_> everything has een screwing up lately
<eMaX> moin
<user_deployment> stdin:  aiglx?
<stdin> user_deployment: that's the same chipset I have
<darkkish_> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<genii> Conceivably might be different if one uses wpa1 and the other uses wpa2 but it's remote
<stdin> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<user_deployment> sudo apt-get install aiglx ? ok
<stdin> user_deployment: you on edgy?
<user_deployment> yep
<stdin> user_deployment: it's already installed then
<darkkish_> brb
<user_deployment> stdin: what about planetpenguin performance (tuxracer)
<genii> darkkish_ I'll try to find something suitable for you to try, afk researching
<user_deployment> stdin ?
<reave> does wine work on the 64 bit version of linux?
<darkkish_> k thanks
<darkkish_> if i go offline i'll be back shortly
<darkkish_> disabling and re-enabling my wireless card
<user_deployment> tuxracer slow
<stdin> user_deployment: maybe this page will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy
<user_deployment> OK
<soulchild> genii: stil there?
<Lam_> instead of #!/bin/bash, could i use #!/usr/bin/screen to write a screen script?
<genii> soulchild Yes
<genii> soulchild Is it still halting during boot then eventually continuing?
<soulchild> genii: fsck: no such file or dictonary while trying to open /dev/hdb1
<soulchild> genii:yes
<genii> dictionary??
<genii> hmm
<soulchild> genii: i mean dir
<genii> Ah OK
<zorglu_> Lam_: yes
<darkkish_> how do you open the task manager thing
<darkkish_> ctrl + esc?
<zorglu_> Lam_: assuming /usr/bin/screen will be able to handle such a script
<genii> soulchild To which hard drive is your kubuntu installed?
<soulchild> genii: i only have one
<Lam_> zorglu_: ok i'll give it a shot. thanks
<soulchild> genii: and choosed that gpart shoul format the whole thing
<genii> soulchild Please, in Konsole type: mount -a and then cut and paste the results to pastebin for me
<genii> !pastebin | soulchild
<ubotu> soulchild: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<leafw> soulchild is getting a full "do-it-all-for-me" session here.
<soulchild> genii: nothing
<leafw> volunteered, indeed.
<genii> sorry not mount -a   just   mount
<soulchild> okay
<genii> bleh need to sip more coffee :)
<leafw> soulchild : before running a command from someone else, it's advisable to type   man thatcommand  to check it won't format your hard drive for instance.
<soulchild> genii: http://pastebin.ca/290090
<leafw> so, if   mount -a   "didn't work", just   man mount   and read ...
<genii> leafw Heh only as a last resort is sudo rmdir -R /
<soulchild> leafw: i know and i apprecciate that genii is helping me that much
<leafw> genii, that is only for painful and clueless leachers I hope
<simon_> hello
<soulchild> leafw: man + command or man alone or command + man
<leafw> soulchild : roger, otherwise genii wouldn't keep at it :)
<leafw> soulchild:  man man   !!!
<darkkish_> genii:
<darkkish_> genii: wlassistant keeps crashing
<darkkish_> QTimer::timeout () from /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3
<user_deployment> how to kill x from true konsole
<andreasw> Hi, I can't get mouse gestures in 6.10 to work with konqueror
<stdin> user_deployment: sudo killall Xorg
<zorglu_> user_deployment: you may try 'killall X' but you likely better reboot completly
<genii> soulchild From your paste, it seems that /dev/hdb is not mounted or used anyplace. You may want to check physically in your machine to see if there are 2 hard drives or only 1 attached to the ribbon which is for the master channel.
<knapp> What is the proper way to lock version using aptitude? I tried "sudo aptitude keep <program>" but that didn't work.
<stdin> or ctrl-alt-BackSpace from X
<soulchild> genii: i only have one harddisc
<soulchild> genii or did u mean something else ?
<user_deployment> tyvm stdin
<Jucato> user_deployment: from true konsole? you mean like tty (Ctrl+Alt+F1)?
<genii> soulchild If there are 2 I would remove the offensive one. If only 1 then it may be that the computer bios believes there are 2 hard drives, or thet the jumpers which are physically set on the single drive are incorrect for where it sits on the ribbon
* Jucato whistles...
<Jucato> stdin: where's stdout?
<Jucato> :)
<soulchild> genii: i am sitting on a notebook with one harddrive... bios is set up correctly
<darkkish_> wlassistant keeps crashign :-/
<darkkish_> it won't stay on
<darkkish_> fix it fix it
<genii> soulchild Do you have some USB storage deivce perhaps plugged in?
<darkkish_> no
<darkkish_> oh
<darkkish_> >_>
<Lam_> what does tty stand for?
<soulchild> no but i have a sd card reader intern
<darkkish_> genii: wlan  = broken :C
<Jucato> heh I forgot... :)
<genii> tty = TeleeTYpe
<Jucato> ah
<Lam_> cool
<Jucato> I thought it was something like True TeleType
<xenol> i want to ask  is beryl part of XGL,
<xenol> ?
<soulchild> what is hdb used for ?
<xenol> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<genii> soulchild Are there any memory cards (SDcard or so on) plugged in right now?
<soulchild> no
<soulchild> genii: no
<darkkish_> genii: should i uninstall + reinstall wlanassist?
<Jucato> xenol: beryl is a window manager that makes use of XGL or AIGLX technology
<genii> darkkish_ Well if I were where you are, yes
<Jucato> xenol: for more info, go to #ubuntu-xgl
<darkkish_> genii: oh wait, no adept
<andreasw> anybody got Mouse gestures working with 6.10 and Konqueror?
<darkkish_> genii: no apt-get, internet is not working other than this.
<xenol> jucato so XGL alone is nothing and only beryl can use those effects
<dettoaltrimenti_> is WINE the best windows emulator for linux/
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti_: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Jucato> xenol: sort of. I'm not sure what other things you can do with XGL/AIGLX without beryl/compiz
<genii> darkkish_ Sounds like DNS messed somehow
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh
<leafw> dettoaltrimenti_ : [w] ine [i] s [n] ot a [w] indows [w] mulator
<darkkish_> genii: all the other comps work ifne
<stdin> that's what WINE stands for :p
<darkkish_> leafw: no.
<genii> soulchild Please bear with me
<darkkish_> leafw: lol
<Jucato> darkkish_: all the other comps use the same DNS?
<linopil> stdin,
<soulchild> bear? sorry, my english isn t good
<darkkish_> darkkish_: ummm idk?
<darkkish_> er
<leafw> dettoaltrimenti_ : wine implements the API that a windows program expects, so that it can run, show its windows and panels and buttons, etc.
* linopil is the same Pc that installed aiglx
<darkkish_> Jucato: =idk
<darkkish_> i'm going insane,
<genii> soulchild Please wait for me to return to your issue
<linopil> tyvm again penguin racer performs OK
<soulchild> genii: no problem
<xenol> jucato no anwser from that IRC channel
<linopil> wat car racer for linux ?
<Jucato> xenol: well, you'll just have to wait or hang around...
<xenol> jucato now i understand i dont need beryl only compiz :/
<genii> darkkish_ If you uncomment the cdrom entry in sources.list you should be able to reput wlassistant from the CD using apt-get update apt-get install
<darkkish_> genii:  i don't haave the cd
<darkkish_> the cd is in WA and i'm in OR
<genii> heh
<darkkish_> and i don't have a CD burner
<darkkish_> or a means to download it
<Jucato> xenol: you're choice. both beryl and compiz are window managers
<genii> darkkish_ It may be still in the cache
<genii> darkkish_ Try sudo updatedb && locate wlassistan|grep deb
<Jucato> darkkish_: are the other computers Linux machines? if yes, check the contents of /etc/resolv.conf if they're using the same nameservers/DNS
<darkkish_> fix it fix it
<darkkish_> Jucato: no.
<darkkish_> Jucato: all XP
<genii> eg: /var/apt/cache
<soulchild> can someone tell me how to deactivate the animation when i click on a file, and how to activate double click... while genii is busy :D
<Jucato> darkkish_: hm.. I forgot how to check the DNS in XP, but it's in one of those Properties tabs...
<Jucato> soulchild: the animation: Alt+F2, "kcontrol" -> Appearance & Themes -> Launch Feedback
<soulchild> jucato: right click on the network connection and choose TCP/IP and than properties
<darkkish_> Jucato: I have xp dual boot, wifi works fine on XP
<soulchild> jucato: thanks
<Jucato> soulchild: double click: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse (or KControl -> Peripherals -> Mouse)
<Jucato> darkkish_: ok...
<darkkish_> hmm
<darkkish_> the internet is kindof workign
<darkkish_> really slowly
<dettoaltrimenti_> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<darkkish_> maybe wlan found a dns or something?
<darkkish_> veryyyyy slowly
<genii> soulchild The basic problem you are having seems to be that the computer thinks there is a second hard drive. If there are no other hard drives in your computer then either the single hard drive has incorrect master/slave settings or perhaps the CDrom drive is attempted to be mounted and may conceivably be hdb instead of usual spot of hdc
<darkkish_> feisty fawn?
<darkkish_> lolz
<soulchild> genii: so what can i do now ?
<leafw> darkkish_ : there are issues with some routers with ipv6. You may want to disactivate ipv6 support.
<genii> soulchild For me to know if your cdrom is hdb please pastebin the file /etc/fstab
<darkkish_> leafw: its a qwest (actiontec) router that isn't mine and i don't really have acess to change settings
<soulchild> genii: there is no hdb
<soulchild> genii: ahh wait
<genii> soulchild Is there a hdc in the fstab file then?
<soulchild> genii:dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
* genii waits!
<soulchild> genii: no no hdc
<Jucato> have you pastebin'd your sources.list?
<darkkish_> i give up guys
<darkkish_> this is rediculous
<genii> soulchild Very well then, it is your CDrom drive that is giving grief. Please ensure no cdrom is in the drive when booting
<ubuntu> hi, i'm trying to install feisty but right after the keyboard layout selection screen, when i click continue X crash and the screen turns green... any idea?
<soulchild> genii: there is no cd inserted
<Jucato> ubuntu: feisty questions in #ubuntu+1 thankies! )
<Jucato> :)
<darkkish_> i might just have to switch to windows until i get home and format + install xubuntu
<xenol> jucato  if i have to downlaod gnome-compiz-manager
<chris__> hi can someone give me a guide to install xgl on kubuntu with nvidia card
<xenol> i shall type kde-compiz-manager?
<linopil> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<genii> soulchild Alternately you may wish to put in a cdrom which is not a bootable type
<Jucato> xenol: no. Compiz is very gnome oriented, from what I've heard. again, #ubuntu-xgl. there are guides in the /topic of that channel
<stdin> I have found that
<stdin> beryl works well wit KDE
<genii> soulchild A cd which contains data but does not boot the computer. A blank CD will make it hang more
<soulchild> genii: i didn't understand, u want me to insert a data cd while booting ?
<ubuntu> another question, i have a cd with ubuntu edgy... can i install it and the install kde to get kubuntu? is it going to be the same?
<darkkish_> later people
<genii> soulchild Yes. But not one which a blank CD and not one which will boot the computer to the CD
<soulchild> genii: okay done
<stdin> ubuntu: you just install kubuntu-desktop and will will have both kde and gnome
<soulchild> genii: now reboot ?
<genii> soulchild Yes please and then report if same problem persists
<ubuntu> stdin: so ubuntu and kubuntu are exactly the same but one with kde and the other with gnome?
<soulchild> okay
<Jucato> ubuntu: exactly
<ubuntu> thanks!
<Jucato> ubuntu: they have the same base set of packages. they differ only in the default desktop environment and set of apps
<knapp> What is the proper way to lock version using aptitude? I tried "sudo aptitude keep <program>" but that didn't work.
<linopil> when can I use xserver-xgl ?
<genii> darkkish_ Did locate wlassistant|grep deb       produce no result of some file in /var/apt/cache    ?
<stdin> knapp: sudo aptitude hold [package] 
<genii> Damn he left again
<knapp> ty stdin
<stdin> :)
<knapp> uh oh, dont think that worked
<knapp> still showing as upgradeable
<stdin> what do you get when you try and upgrade tho?
<knapp> ooohhhh
<knapp> :)
<knapp> ok, thanks!
<knapp> says it's being kept back
<stdin> :D
<genii> OK time for other puzzler this week: Anyone know how to preseed or execute (after a total auto netboot install) something like chroot /target then have it soft HUP (with sshd )to avoid tftpboot then perhaps do some chores like compile  something etc?
<knapp> I wish the update notifier would go away though...
<genii> headless stations btw
<soulchild> genii: same problem, i think it has somethink to do with my wlan card
<Jucato> stdin: would you happen to know the apt-get counterpart of aptitude hold?
<linopil> linopil> E: Couldn't find package beryl
<linopil> <linopil> sudo apt-get install bery
<stdin> Jucato: don't think there is one
<Jucato> :O
<genii> soulchild :( I am out of immediate ideas
<soulchild> genii: cause there is a LED  and i have a Fn+F2 button to activate it, and this key combination is directly connected to the hardware(that means works always)
<soulchild> genii: i looked in boot log and the process that need 1 minute is "Starting kernel event manager... "
<genii> hmm interesting
<soulchild> genii: dmsg: the error is gone i mean the hdb error#
<genii> soulchild It seems this happens for others as well
<soulchild> genii: really ?
<genii> soulchild eg: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2548162
<BrianSteffens> hm
<BrianSteffens> anyone good with video drivers? =(
* genii hides
* BrianSteffens finds genii muaha
<soulchild> genii: i recognized, that if i deavtive my wlan adapter before upuntu boots, it boots properly ...
<genii> BrianSteffens I struggled with matthew the other day and his itinerant ATI card
<BrianSteffens> =/
<BrianSteffens> itinerant?
<genii> read: problemmatic
<BrianSteffens> okee
<BrianSteffens> mine works and all but.. apps seem like they're emulated or something lol
<genii> soulchild Well I would recommend then to deactivate it if it still works properly if you activate it afterwards
<soulchild> okay i ll tr<
<soulchild> genii: thanks for caring...
<BrianSteffens> resizing konqueror is like.. having kubuntu, running VMware through wine for a winxp, then running vmware on THAT for another kubuntu, then running a java app lmao
<genii> soulchild Thanks
<genii> bleh sounds ugly
<linopil> rpm2deb utility's anem  ?
<genii> BrianSteffens how much system ram and how much video ram please? And is your video ram shared system ram
<BrianSteffens> genii: your apps resize perfectly?
<stdin> linopil: alien
<linopil> tyvm stdin
<stdin> np linopil
<BrianSteffens> genii: AMD Athlon 64 3800+ (or so), ATI X1300 [512 mb vidram] , 2 GB DDR2 ram
<genii> BrianSteffens Right now I am on an Edgy box with i810 video, no issues. But my home box with 8500DV was nasty to work right
<BrianSteffens> =/
<genii> BrianSteffens so you did the fglrx install?
<BrianSteffens> genii: yep. and also tried the drivers from ati.com. tried both of these in kubuntu dapper and edgy, both 32 and 64 bit versions. dapper definitely works better than edgy but it's still unacceptable
<soulchild> genii: hey
<soulchild> genii:it s the AC adapter
<soulchild> genii:i unplgged it anddid nothing and kubuntu was fast as i want it to be
<stdin> cool, I got beryl on feisty :D
<genii> soulchild On the link I gave you earlier they mentioned that seemed to be the problem, yes
<d3413r> :-)
<d3413r> hi genii hi stdin
<d3413r> :-)
<stdin> hey d3413r
<soulchild> genii: i google for a solution
<genii> heyas d34134r
<genii> soulchild Self-help is very empowering  :)
<Captain_Haddock> genii: apologies for going AWOL earlier.. I was trying to install the nvidia driver and the system hung :/
* Captain_Haddock is trying again now..
<genii> Captain_Haddock no worries
* Captain_Haddock has fingers crossed :P
<genii> BrianSteffen Did you check all your GL libraries?
<genii> !mesa
<d3413r> i want Beryl too
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d3413r> :(
<d3413r> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<BrianSteffens> genii: actual opengl libs? or you mean XGL/AIGXL?
<stdin> d3413r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<d3413r> wayne...
<[GuS] > hi!
<linopil> cant sudo apt-get install beryl . repos problem ?
<genii> BrianSteffen The actual GL libs. I cannot find atm the correct package names
<stdin> li
<stdin> opps
<stdin> linopil: what repos do you have
<BrianSteffens> genii: ok i'll look into it
<alwa> hallo
<stdin> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<soulchild> genii: i have no idea what to do :(
<wilman> anyone knows a program to open powertabs
<wilman> !powertab
<cloakable> powertabs?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powertab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wilman> !powertabs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powertabs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wilman> some sort of music file
<genii> soulchild The problem seems to be someplace in the power monitoring. Do you intend to run your laptop from the wall plug for the most part?
<stdin> never hared of powertabs
<soulchild> genii:yes
<genii> soulchild OK then give me a minute
<soulchild> genii: sure, damn u are the best, thanks dude
<alwa> can someone help me ... i have some problem with acerhk
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> why doesn't kubuntu automounts my cds?
<d3413r> well
<d3413r> i need some help
<d3413r> ati & linux
<d3413r> are my keywords^^
<d3413r> need help installin the ATi Drivers
<d3413r> hey
<d3413r> genii,
<genii> soulchild OK, in the file : /etc/default/acpid   please change the line reading MODULES="all"      to: MODULES="ac"
<d3413r> could u help me
<stdin> d3413r: you looked here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<d3413r> with ATi ?
<d3413r> thx stdin
<d3413r> ;)
<soulchild> genii: woow... thanks
<genii> d3413r  Heh smartass
<d3413r> ^^
<stdin> :P
<genii> d3413r  What ati issue are you experiencing today? ;)
<d3413r> ah first i needa install ATi drivers
<d3413r> ^^
<d3413r> DAMN
<d3413r> the tutorial is for
<d3413r> 8.31.5
<genii> d3413r  stdin's link should get you started then
<d3413r> but 8.32.5 is actual version
<d3413r> :<
<d3413r> version differs
<d3413r> :(
<d3413r> @ genii + stdin
<d3413r> tutorial is for 8.31.5 --> but driver version is 8.32.5
<genii> lemme look and see if it matters
<stdin> don't think it makes a difference
<genii> bear with me, my connection is *SLOW* as I am running apt-mirror
<genii> After seeing the page and the instructions I believe it does not matter either, the method is valid
<genii> alwa What is acerhk ?
<genii> acer website based inn Hong Kong?
<genii> nvm found what it is now
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<cloakable> Yup
<genii> !wlan-button
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan-button - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> hmm
<genii> alwa This *may* help: http://wlan-button.sourceforge.net/
<tomaczec> hi
<tomaczec> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<linopil>  how to -- Add beryl to your session startup ? in kde?
<alwa> genii: thx
<genii> alwa np
<soulchild> genii: didn't work, anyway, thank you very much for your help
<genii> soulchild Then change it to "none"
<genii> soulchild Within the file you can of course see the other valid options as well
<mips> hi
<steveire> lo
<genii> bleh 8 gigs down 23 to go
<mips> what you dling ?
<genii> mips the entire dapper rpository to mirror locally
<genii> mips I did Edgy a few days ago
<mips> genii, brave soul you are. What type of link do you have ?
<genii> mips OC3
<mips> genii, to yourself ?
<genii> but at the other end they have something slower
<mips> ok
<genii> mips We have about 40 computers sharing the OC3 but maybe 12 on at any given time
<mips> genii, those repos would be nice on DVD for dial-up users etc. Just need an additional disk with all the non-free stuff
<genii> hmm interesting
<genii> we have a lot of those actually (dialup users)
<mips> genii, even as a broadband user i would not mind dvds like debian
<mips> just need a disc with java, flash, w32codecs dvd skype google earth etc
<genii> mips Well if you are near Toronto walk on in to the office and I'll burn you whatever :)
<mips> genii, lol. it would be a long walk & swim from south africa. i have a friend that lives in toronto though
<genii> mips Well send him in if you like then
<genii> LOL
<genii> mips 600 Bay Street, suite 406
<mips> genii, thx for the offer but i havent used kubuntu in two weeks now
<genii> mips Which os if i may ask then?
<mips> genii, Sabayon 64bit on my desktop and Sidux (Debian Sid stable) on my lappy. Lappy boots up to the desktop in 39sec, faster than my ex kubuntu desktop
<genii> (I have also all of regular Debian for instance)
<mips> genii, debian is nice. just needs a bit of polish to make it look nice on the eyes after an install
<genii> mips Well after all *buntu is based on it
<genii> I am partial to the curlicue
<BrianSteffens> can anyone tell me if i can update opengl?
<mips> genii, true. Have you tried Sid or sidux ?
<genii> mips I had problems getting all the iso for Sid so not yet :) I am running 3.1r3 (I believe correct distro #)
<genii> perhaps 3.0
<steveire> Anyone here have a hard-drive mp3 player? iPod/creative/philips/whatever? I'm thinking of getting one, but I'd prefer one which simply appears as sda1 or whatever on bot windows and ubuntu.
<genii> BrianSteffens pls pastebin   sudo apt-cache search gl|grep lib  for me to examine if you care :)
<BrianSteffens> hehe ok
<mips> genii, maybe go to the sidux website. It basically requires the etch netinstall cd, followed by a distr upgrade to sid followed by a sidux script & repos
<genii> hmm
<genii> Unfortunately not today as our connection is congested
<mips> k, no rush
<BrianSteffens> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38543/
<genii> BrianSteffens thx brb
<wilman> where does wine install its files?
<cloakable> wilman: The windows programs you install?
<wilman> yes
<cloakable> wilman: ~/.wine
<wilman> oo ok :)
<wilman> thx
<cloakable> Go there :)
<genii> BrianSteffens perhaps try sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa
<tobre> Hi all!
<tobre> I have a little problem, Kaffeine player does'nt start at all.
<tobre> Any suggestions?
<aseigo> tobre: try starting it from a konsole window and see what gets printed to the konsole
<tobre> I tried. Nothing.
<genii> tobre Perhaps you have accidentally minimized it? You can find out if it's running hidden with alt-tab to cycle thru apps
<BrianSteffens> genii: libglu1-mesa is already the newest version.
<tobre> No
<tobre> This Kaffeine icon is just jumping but it doesn't start.
<tobre> And it's not minimazed.
<genii> BrianSteffens perhaps sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev      then
<tobre> I tried rebooting - nothing. Then I uninstalled it and again installed - nothing.
<genii> tobre What is the last thing it successfully played?
<tobre> A .avi movie.
<tobre> Yesterday
<genii> hmm
<tobre> But today it's not working.
<BrianSteffens> tobre: do you have a dvd or vcd in the drive?
<tobre> Noup
<BrianSteffens> tobre: are you calling kaffeine by itself or trying to load a file at the same time?
<tobre> A have tried both variants.
<tobre> Still nothing
<BrianSteffens> tobre: do you have win32codecs or libdvdcss2 installed?
<tobre> Yes.
<BrianSteffens> did it work before installing those?
<tobre> It worked before and after.
<genii> tobre delete the kaffeine config folder from your home directory. Usually ~/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc and ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine
<BrianSteffens> O_O.. and there's nothing that changed on your system between it working and not working to your knowledge?
<raytray25> How do I add things to the applet "System Menu"?
<javanree> Hello all
<tobre> Hmm, I don't remember. I think I didn't add or remove anything.
<javanree> Short Q : Kopete doesn't seem to save webcam settings properly (whiteness in particular is a big problem, since it makes images go grainy) Edgy here, Logitech Quickcam
<genii> tobre since unintall/reinstall failed torectify the issue, it must be using some faulty rc file ... eg: the defaults it's grabbing to use from your prefs in home dir etc
<tobre> Ok
<tobre> But what can I do?
<genii> tobre find the files I mentioned above and just delete them. Then restart kaffeine and it will create new default ones
<stdin> maybe the bot knows
<stdin> !webcam | javanree
<ubotu> javanree: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<javanree> stdin it "works" and kdetv/xawtv work fine, its purely kopete that is giving me a headache
<vlad_ri> hello, evrybody!
<vlad_ri> can someone help me?
<javanree> vlad_ri whats wrong
<vlad_ri> i'm new to Linux..
<stdin> javanree: have you adjusted the settings in kopete for the webcam?
<tobre> I can't find those files in my home directory.
<javanree> I did, but as soon as I leave the settings tab they get reset
<vlad_ri> so, i have a partition wich is mounted to the root file system
<genii> vlad_ri Are you having a specific problem which can be described?
<javanree> Tried deleting kopeterc but no luck
<tobre> There isn't anything about kaffeine.
<vlad_ri> but i'd like to link a folder to another folder , how can i do this?
<javanree> vlad_ri you need the "ln" command from the console... open up konsole and type "man ln" for all the details on the ln command
<genii> tobre in Konsole please type: sudo updatedb && locate kaffeine|grep home       and then pastebin for me
<vlad_ri> thanks a lot :)
<javanree> In short go to the directory where you want the link to appear
<javanree> And do "ln -s linkname /where/you/want/to/link/to"
<javanree> I'm sure there's a way to do it from konqueror as well but Im a console man
<stdin> vlad_ri: this page has some help on console commands: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<stdin> javanree: the ln command is the wrong way round
<javanree> Did I mess up again? :(
<vlad_ri> it doesn't matter to me how i will do it, just want it to work :) i'll try the ln command
<karmikaze> if i want my ipod to mount with permission so i can write to it, what do i need to change in the fstab
<stdin> it's 'ln -s /where/you/want/to/link/to linkname"
<stdin> karmikaze: use pmount
<javanree> stdin your right...
<stdin> javanree: yes, i know :p
<Pirate-king> anybody know if a canon camera will interface with kubuntu
* stdin stops being smug now
<karmikaze> ok stdin
<genii> stdin heh
<tobre> /home/tobre/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc
<tobre> /home/tobre/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine
<tobre> /home/tobre/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/wizard_stamp_v0.7.1
<genii> Pirate-king The simplest way of course would be to plug it in and see if something happens
<Pirate-king> ok
<tobre> /home/tobre/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/playlists
<tobre> /home/tobre/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/playlists/Playlist1.kaffeine
<tobre> /home/tobre/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/playlists/NEW.kaffeine
<tobre> /home/tobre/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/playlists/UUS.kaffeine
<tobre> /home/tobre/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/xine-config
<tobre> /home/tobre/Desktop/kaffeine.desktop
<tobre> Here it is.
<javanree> Pirate-king which canon?
<Pirate-king> looking for an alternative to windows
<genii> ! pastebin | tobre
<ubotu> tobre: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pirate-king> a85
<javanree> Pirate-King I can confirm Canon A40, A5zoom and A70
<Pirate-king> cool thanks
<tobre> Sorry.
<tobre> I didn't know.
<genii> tobre My fault I should not have assumed you knew about how to use pastebin
<genii> tobre At any rate you do not need now to pastebin it LOL
<tobre> Yeah.:P
<tobre> But what next?
<jontec> I used this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting to try to fix my sound... and now kmix isn't even detecting my sound card!!! HELP!
<genii> tobre in Konsole type:   sudo rm -R /home/tobre/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/* && rm /home/tobre/Desktop/kaffeine*
<vlad_ri> thanks t all one more time, the ln command worked like magic :)
<jontec> edgy, amd64, laptop (btw)
<genii> tobre Then try to start kaffeine again
<tobre> OK
<genii> tobre I forget another you need to remove: type:  sudo rm /home/tobre/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc
<jontec> Oh AND my computer won't go faster than 800Mhz (I have a 2.0GHz processor).... I am trying to use the rails webserver and it's being very sluggish
<tobre> Still nothing :(
<genii> tobre did you delete the file i forgot the firt time?
<tobre> Yes
<genii> tobre OK so then: sudo apt-get remove kaffeine && apt-get install kaffeine               to refresh the install
<tobre> Ok, I'll try
<tobre> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<tobre> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<tobre> Hmm.
<stdin> tobre: sudo
<tobre> Yes.
<tobre> I put it.
<genii> tobre did you remember the word sudo before the apt-get   command?
<tobre> Yes.
<genii> tobre OK in 2 steps then
<genii> tobre OK so then: sudo apt-get remove kaffeine
<genii> then after sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<tobre> OK. DOne
<genii> tobre OK try to run it again then
<tobre> But kaffeine won't start. :S
<genii> you may need to exit X, restart the server then go back in
<karmikaze> hrmm
<stdin> anyone seen the new frozen-bubble (v2.1.0)?
<genii> to refresh desktop settings etc
<tobre> OK, I'll try.
<karmikaze> should i upgrade my nvidia glx and restricted modules...
<tobre> I'll be back soon.
<karmikaze> i dont wanna break beryl its all working so nicely finally
<matthew_> genii, or killall kaffeine
* karmikaze fears teh update
<genii> matthew_ As it's not starting yet there's not much to kill :)
<tobre> Hmm.
<tobre> Nothing.
<matthew_> genii, but it might have not been terminated properly the last time (If I'm way off, then just kill me, cause I walked right into this conversation w/ no idea...lol)
<genii> tobre Pls do    sudo ps ax|grep kaff
<genii> tobre If you see an entry for kaffeine then kill it
<tobre> Yes there is
<tobre> kaffeine session
<tobre> How can I kill it?
<genii> tobre What is the number on far left?
<tobre> 18737 ?        S      0:00 kaffeine -session 106d6f6f6e000116678266600000050260056_1166904615_824982
<tobre> 18897 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep kaff
<BrianSteffens> can anyone please tell me if there is a setting to force apps to repaint their client areas faster than the default?
<genii> tobre sudo kill -9 18737
<tobre> All right!
<genii> tobre It goes now ?
<tobre> :D
<tobre> Yes
<genii> tobre Good
<tobre> :D
<tobre> Thanks guys.
<tobre> :D
<matthew_> genii, heh heh, stole your kill...
<genii> matthew_ np all for a good cause :)
<jerp> ok, so I go 'System Settings / Display / Administrator Mode and hit my Graphics Card entry and find that my setting is twice my cards capability (256 instead of 128)  Grayed out and apparently unchangeable unless someone knows a trick.
<genii> BrianSteffens Is your system generally slow or just the video?
<BrianSteffens> genii: just the video
<marc_> Hello, can someone help me? :().I got a fresh kubuntu installation  (6.10).Everytime I startup adept_installer and searchgin for "adobe", enabling "proprietary software" adept_installerr crashes(?)/disappears instantly..?!?!
<BrianSteffens> genii: going off the ati binary install tutorial's tests to make sure it's configured properly it seems to be perfect
<jerp> marc, you know about apt-get commands for installing?
<jerp> enter ina  terminal: sudo apt-get install <blah, blah>
<BrianSteffens> genii: i don't know how the x/kde api works but based on the win32 api it looks as if programs are redrawing their client areas on a 500 ms WM_TIMER call instead of the WM_PAINT message. or sometimes at the very end of a WM_RESIZE
<marc_> well, I could figure it out ... but I am interested why this strange behaviour occurs?!
<genii> My first hunch is if overall slowing that a bunch of things were accidentally minimized but show no obvious taskbar etc.... with nothing obviously open except for xchat or whatever connects you here try alt-tab to try cycling thru apps and see if more are running than are apparent
<genii> marc_ Try using Aptitude instead
<jerp> marc, yes, but a fresh install one might want to "dist-upgrade" for safety sake and the matter might be cleared
<marc_> Ok, then Ill try that jerp, but do you have any idea ... about the crashing of aptget-installer?
<BrianSteffens> genii: nope nothing comes up in alt-tab. remember i've tried to get windows to resize smoothly on 32 and 64 bit kernels, dapper+edgy, kde+gnome..all combinations.. over the past week or so
<ArrAKeeN> bye bye
<marc_> ah ok ...
<jerp> marc, I thought you said it was adept
<Captain_Haddock> genii: aptitude is more stable?
* Captain_Haddock has had adept crash on him as well :/
* BrianSteffens has also had odd problems with adept and prefers to use terminal apt-get
<jerp> apt-get is by a terminal
<genii> Captain_Haddock Somethings that will choke Adept gives no issue to Aptitude
<Captain_Haddock> jerp: ah, I thought it was another front end.
<genii> Captain_Haddock I think he's pointing out that CLI is the surest way
<genii> LOL
<stdin> synaptic is the GUI I choose
<Captain_Haddock> genii: ah :)
<jerp> marc, opena  terminal and do both to verse yourself.... apt-get --help and aptitude --help
<jerp> one at a time of course
<marc_> jerp: ok, ill try that... thx
<BrianSteffens> genii: the non-client areas of windows, as well as the desktop background.. basically anything controlled directly by x/kde displays perfectly. it's only the client areas
<Captain_Haddock> genii: true, but TBH, I try to keep command line usage to a bare minimum.
<genii> BrianSteffens It's a puzzler to which I am still thinking
<marc_> afk
<genii> BrianSteffens Do you have some non-standard theme which includes transparency of some sort?
<jerp> I've got an entry for my video card that is set at twice my cards ram capability (256meg instead of 128meg)  Grayed out and apparently unchangeable unless someone knows a trick.
<genii> jerp You can hardcode the amount of video ram in xorg.conf
<BrianSteffens> genii: nope, i'm using all default and just checked settings and no transparency is enabled
<jerp> genii, like with nano ?
<genii> jerp Yes
<jerp> I'll try that
<BrianSteffens> jerp: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jerp> thanks for the direction
<genii> np
<jerp> thanks Brian
* genii thinks and sips coffee
<BrianSteffens> genii: under xorg.conf..Section "Device".. i see Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off" - could this have anything to do with it?
<genii> BrianSteffens Which distro you running currently?
<BrianSteffens> genii: right now Kubuntu Edgy
<genii> Well you could change it and see. Some experimentation that can be reversed isn't bad
<BrianSteffens> genii: fresh install as of 45 minutes ago. nothing but basic adept updates and the ati drivers
<genii> BrianSteffens Because I noticed the result of apt-cache for gl libs you had had earlier in the pastebin included some Etch stuff
<BrianSteffens> genii: what's etch?
<genii> Different distro than Edgy
<BrianSteffens> O_O
<BrianSteffens> Edgy Etch? lol
<genii> heh
<genii> lemme think on it a bit and do some googling
<BrianSteffens> ok thank you :D
<BrianSteffens> i've been trying to google myself but not sure i'm wording it right
<BrianSteffens> hm, do you know of an app that can record onscreen stuff so i could give you a better idea of what's happening?
<jerp> genii, I've not hardcoded before;  what should I put in xorg.conf?
<genii> jerp Give me a minute and I'll find an example for you
<jerp> I was looking for '256' and was foing to replace it but it's not there
<jerp> going
<stev> hello....want to install ndiswrapper from Kubuntu edgy cd but there is no repo-entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> Look for a section similar to this:
<genii> Section "Device"
<genii>     #Identifier  "VESA Framebuffer"
<genii>     #Driver      "vesa"
<genii>     Identifier   "GeForce FX"
<genii>     Driver       "nvidia"
<genii>     #VideoRam    4096
<genii> But for your specific layour of course
<jerp> layour?
<jerp> what's that?
<lupine_85> stev: put the CD in the drive and run "apt-cdrom"
<jerp> the VESA entry?
<stev> ooh thx
<BrianSteffens> i'll be right back
<genii> jerp it does not neccesarily have to be vesa section in YOUR config. The important part to find is Section Device
<genii> With video card
<jerp> ok
<Captain_Haddock> brb
<genii> jerp then for VideoRam line put 131072 as the number and if there is a # at the beginning of the line remove it
<genii> jerp If the VideoRam line does not exist create it
<xenol> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> BrianSteffens Any joy?
<BrianSteffens> genii: well it sure was entertaining :D
<BrianSteffens> genii: got to the login screen and the monitor kept turning off and on hahaha
<genii> heh
<genii> I am seeing lots of reports on slow refresh with XGL
<BrianSteffens> genii: i haven't installed xgl yet
<jerp> genni, could you take a look?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38554/
<genii> BrianSteffens need to see pastebin brb
<aleksanteri> hey how can i execute a binary file? .bin
<BrianSteffens> sudo chmod +x /folder/file.bin
<BrianSteffens> ./file.bin
<aleksanteri> ty
<BrianSteffens> (probably) haha
<Captain_Haddock> hrm
<aleksanteri> hmm :|
<genii> jerp Put the VideoRam line in the first one
<jerp> ok 4096?
<ayeizajedi> evening all
<genii> aleksanteri Is it an executable file or something like a disk image or bios file?
<aleksanteri> ahh i c :D
<ayeizajedi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aleksanteri> genii: application installer :P
<genii> jerp No, you say you have 128Mb video ram yes?
<genii> aleksanteri Then BrianSteffens Way is right
<jerp> genii, nevermind, I saw your other post for 131072
<Rashid> hey
<sedat> is there a vnc server on kubuntu ?
<Rashid> yup
<Rashid> Kmenu > internet > desktop sharing
<genii> !vnc | sedat
<ubotu> sedat: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Rashid> in my experience x11vnc was better than the kde one
<sedat> I changed the question is there a remote desktop server on kubuntu ?
<Rashid> you can install it with adept or aptitude/apt-get )command line)
<genii> !rdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rashid> vnc IS remote desktop sharing
<genii> There is also one which inter-operates with XP remote desktop sharing but i forget which name
<Rashid> they're all vnc as far as im aware...any vnc server/client will work
<Rashid> krfb thats the name
<hagabaka> is there an easy way to back up files in etc that i edited, but not those from deb packages?
<Rashid> hagabaka how do you mean?
<hagabaka> i mean automatically back up configuration files that i manually edit
<genii> BrianSteffens Hmm... which slot is your ATI ?
<Rashid> why not backup ALL of /etc?
<hagabaka> but not the whole /etc directory, as most of the files can just come from aptitude
<Captain_Haddock> Couple of questions:
<laon> hey buenas como hago para instalar firefox en kubuntu
<hagabaka> it seems a waste of space and time since i can just reinstall them
<BrianSteffens> genii: slot? as in motherboard? if so, AGP
<genii> BrianSteffens Yes, AGP/PCI/PCI-E etc
<dettoaltrimenti> if I want to make a link on my desktop to a program that isn't in my k-menu, how do I find the file I need to make a shortcut to?
<Captain_Haddock> a) I seem to have openGL running ok on my nvidia card.. glxgears runs smoothly.. but in xorg.conf, my card is still listed as unknown.. (It's a 6200).
<Captain_Haddock> Should I worry about this and try to get it properly detected?
<Rashid> hagabaka, well for me /etc is 8.5MB which is negligible for the overwhelming majority of users...
<Captain_Haddock> Or say fuggit and get on with my life?
<BrianSteffens> genii: it's a PCI-E vidcard but my mobo only has agp so i had to kind of..jam it in there
<Rashid> just use rsync to backup ALL of /etc to a directory somewhere
<Rashid> try rsync -av /etc /home/hagabaka/backup/etc
<matthew_> BrianSteffens, are you f****** kidding?
<Rashid> does that help?
<BrianSteffens> hahaha
<BrianSteffens> i kid i kid
<matthew_> roflmao
<genii> BrianSteffens Perhaps to same section as jerp add
<genii>        Driver      "fglrx"
<genii>        Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<genii>        Option      "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"
<hagabaka> ok, thanks
<genii> Driver line included for reference point
<hagabaka> i use rdiff-backup
<Captain_Haddock> b) My xorg.conf is littered with a host of wacom input device entries.. and I don't have one .. nor have I at any point in my life..
<Rashid> ok thats fine if it works for you...i prefer rsync
<Rashid> do you mean rdiff-backup with Keep?
<genii> Captain_Haddock Yeah they can all be commented out
<hagabaka> i was using it, but the 3.0 version that kubuntu comes with doesn't cover the full functionality; no support for excluding files. so i'm just using a cron job with rdiff-backup now
<Captain_Haddock> genii: cheers :) Any ideas about my nvidia card?
<genii> Captain_Haddock LOL No lemme struggle a bit with Brian
<jerp> yeah baby!
<Rashid> ah ok thats fair...i just use rsync in a shell script which basically does same job...fair
<Captain_Haddock> genii: hehe. OK :P
<BrianSteffens> genii: off to restart and test :D
<genii> BrianSteffens OK
<jerp> got the full width now!   acer al2223 @ 1600x1050
<Rashid> which do people find better for suport, kubuntu-users mailing list or this channel? (or forums?)
<genii> jerp Cool :)
<Captain_Haddock> fora suck.. IRC, MLs +++
<Captain_Haddock> in general :P
<Rashid> lol hardcore :P
<jerp> it's Christmas time at my place with my new monitor, I feel the spirit at $299
<Captain_Haddock> jerp: that's my next project.. Fixing resolution :|
* jerp might not go blind now
<Rashid> only ting i dislike about mailing lists is how uncontrollable they are :| i have like 1000 unread mails from kubuntu-users mailing list in my gmail inbox...never gonna read them lol
<Captain_Haddock> and then... time for some XGL fun ;)
<Rashid> you dont need XGL in edgy...built in aiglx ;)
<Captain_Haddock> Rashid: yeah, high frequency can be teh suck :P
<Rashid> lol
<Captain_Haddock> Rashid: oh really? Cool.
<Captain_Haddock> <--- is pretty new to all this :)
<jerp> my old samsung had 350-1 contrast this has 800-1
<Rashid> lol :)
<BrianSteffens> genii: looks like a bit of good news. i'd say that increased performance by about 10-15%
<genii> BrianSteffens Good
<genii> BrianSteffens For an experiment if you like :)
<BrianSteffens> genii i love experiments :D
<jerp> hate to run but I'm gonna see what Superman DVD looks like.
<Rashid> lol enjoy
<jerp> bbl, thanks for your help guys
<genii> BrianSteffens Some convo here has me thinking about Edgy and GL etc
* Captain_Haddock makes a face at all the TABs in his xorg.conf :/
<Captain_Haddock> nvidia: tsk tsk :S
<genii> BrianSteffens So maybe just for kicks:   apt-get remove xgl             apt-get install aiglx
<Rashid> noo
<genii> Maybe apt-cache search first for the exact packagenames
<Rashid> genii: you dont install aiglx
<Rashid> genii: aiglx is a module/component that comes built into xorg from now on...you enable compisiting by editting your xorg.conf
<Rashid> ill post the the bit you add if you need?
<genii> Rashid Hmm... thx
<BrianSteffens> i didn't even have xgl :P
<Rashid> in edgy you dont need to install xgl anymore...you just install all the bits and pieces of beryl (compositing window manager) and enable aiglx in xorg.conf then thas that :D
<genii> BrianSteffens So OK, pls pastebin your xorg.conf and I'll scrutinize it
<Captain_Haddock> Rashid: is there a guide for n00bs about this?
<Rashid> yup just search the ubuntuforums.org for "beryl nvidia" ;)
<genii> Rashid is beryl OK for ATI tho??
<Captain_Haddock> excelente
<Rashid> yup
<Captain_Haddock> Is there a way to block comment in the xorg.conf files?
<Rashid> how do you mean block comment? :S
<BrianSteffens> # ?
<genii> like /*     8?   equiv?
<Captain_Haddock> yes
<Rashid> #
<Captain_Haddock> like /*  ...   */
<Captain_Haddock> that works?
<Rashid> yup #
<BrianSteffens> oh
<Rashid> has >> #
<BrianSteffens> block commenting
<Rashid> hash*
<BrianSteffens> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38561/
<Rashid> if you start lines with # it comments it out
<BrianSteffens> i think he wants c-style block commenting
<genii> BrianSteffens OK brb
<Captain_Haddock> Rashid: there are a lot of lines here :|
<everble> whats up peeps
<Captain_Haddock> BrianSteffens: I do I do.
<Rashid> yeah you dont need to read them
<everble> hey i need help
<Rashid> one sec
<Rashid> everble shoot
<BrianSteffens> captain_haddock just do # down arrow left arrow over and over haha
<Captain_Haddock> BrianSteffens: meeeep :P
<genii> Heh
<Rashid> for Beryl on Kubuntu Edgy read here http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
<everble> how do i make a wifi connections automatically at startup?  For some reasons wifi radar doesnt work and something else to go into start programs to make wireless assistant bootup.
<genii> I found a booboo in your xorg
<Rashid> thats a very easy to follow guide for noobs :)
<Captain_Haddock> Rashid: thanks man
<genii> You are using vesa not fglrx driver
<Rashid> no problem
<genii> BrianSteffens You are using vesa not fglrx driver
<everble> how to make my wifi connections automatically during startup? I am using kubuntu 6.10
<genii> BrianSteffens The section above where you put fglrx        where it says vesa      is where you need to put "fglrx"   Also the other stuff I asked you to add
<genii> BrianSteffens The second section is a subset ... the first one is where the driver needs to be
<BrianSteffens> genii: *smacks head* i must've read the tutorial wrong, it said the first one would become the fallback
<Rashid> everble: i dont understand your question...what do you want to do?
<Rashid> everble: whats the problem?
<BrianSteffens> genii: should i swap the values of the Identifier variables?
<genii> lemme dblcheck
<Captain_Haddock> BrianSteffens: I think I'll leave Beryl for later :P
<everble> i want my laptop to automatically login to wireless router instead of me signing on to wireless assistance
<Captain_Haddock> er
<Captain_Haddock> s/ BrianSteffens / Rashid ;)
<BrianSteffens> Captain_Haddock: O_O haha
<everble> i want to automatically signon at startup.
<genii> No just keep the identifiers as they are
<Rashid> huh capn?
<everble> wifi rader isnt working for me
<genii> driver name only diff, then move or copy the additions as well to the top entry regarding agpgart and so on
<Captain_Haddock> Rashid: I think I'll leave Beryl for later :P
<Rashid> erm...if im gonna be honest...i havent a clue :$
<everble> or i should say wifi radar isnt working period.
<Rashid> Captain_Haddock: its not hard...trust me, once your using it, youll love it ;)
<BrianSteffens> genii: ok be right back
<Rashid> sorry everble...i dunno :S
<everble> ok
<genii> BrianSteffens :)
<everble> how to get to startup programs on kubuntu 6.10??
<everble> i cant find it
<Captain_Haddock> Rashid: hmm, so whatever happens.. as long as I back up my xorg.conf, I should be fine right?
<Rashid> everble do you mean you want to start a program automatically when you login?
<genii> everble what is starting that you want to disable, or what is NOT starting that you want to farce start?
<Rashid> captain_haddock:: yup
<genii> force
<Captain_Haddock> Rashid: okie dokie
<Rashid> :D
<Rashid> everble: if you want to start an application at login, copy its .desktop file from /usr/share/applications/kde to ~/.kde/Autostart
<Rashid> e.g. to start kopete to cp /usr/share/applications/kde/kopete.desktop ~/.kde/Autostart
<Rashid> do*
<everble> i want my laptop to automatically scan and login into my wireless router without having to use wireless assistance manually
<BrianSteffens> genii: no change :( updated xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38566/
<everble> i have to use wireless assistance in order to get any connection to router for internet
<Theory> everble: i've just been playing with this, switching to knetworkmanager was my option of choice
<genii> BrianSteffens OK, going for a look
<everble> knetworkmanager.  how do i do that theory??  i am a noobie here
<BrianSteffens> genii: is there a command i can issue to show current video device params?
<Rashid> BrianSteffens, what are you trying to do again?
<Theory> everble: install it using the manage packages option on the system menu
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: get my windows to resize smoothly
<Theory> then you shuold be able to run it from the internet menu
<Rashid> in beryl?
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: in kde period ;D
<Rashid> well if you use beryl, it will always resize smoothly ;)
<everble> i will try now theory
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: really? should i use xgl or aigxl?
<Rashid> do you have dapper or edgy?
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: edgy
<Rashid> ok follow this guide http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
<genii> So the next step of course will be beryl install LOL
<BrianSteffens> genii: LMAO
<BrianSteffens> this is funny: Beryl is a [set of?]  packages which [well, what?] .
<Rashid> lol
<genii> BrianSteffens BTW Your xorg.conf looks fine as far as i can tell now
<BrianSteffens> 'it's a .. er something.. that er does... something else'
<BrianSteffens> genii: alright, trying the beryl install
<irvin> alright, I'm running fuse to destroy some Windows viruses on a mounted partition
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  <- should i do that? or is that incase i don't have a gui yet?
<irvin> all I want to do is delete this virus, but K panel won't let me
<irvin> sh btw, this is Admiral_Chicago for those who know who I am :P
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: nope dont do that. do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<everble> i have edgy i think???
<Rashid> the only reason for that is to update everything...you can in theory skip that step :) (i did)
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: ok thanks ^^
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: are all the sources roughly the same or should i go with on ein particular?
<Rashid> go with the one closest to where you live
<Rashid> (some of them dont work btw the uk ones)
<Rashid> one of the uk mirrors works...
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: where are you from?
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: US
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: going with the beryl-project.org one :P
<Rashid> i think that ones doesnt work lol
<irvin> anyone have ideas on how to destory these viruses?
<Rashid> one sec...i think your better off using the UK one i use
<Rashid> deb http://beryl-mirror.pricechild.co.uk edgy main
<everble> Hey theory!!  Thanks man!!  This is the bomb
<Rashid> everble glad you got it sorted :)
<_Chris> Can someone help me with a startup problem that I think might be a problem with GRUB?
<everble> now linux rules.
<genii> _Chris What are your symptoms?
<everble> now does anyone know how to use wifi-radar??  I could use some help.
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: do i need to have the opensource ati drivers or are the ones i got from ati.com ok?
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: you need opensource ati drivers...one sec let me check the howto to make sure
<_Chris> genii - I have Kubuntu 6.10 Desktop.  Everything installed fine.  But when I restart, I get a message saying something about GRUB, then "Starting Up..."  After that I just get a really fast flashing cursor.  I have to hit enter many times to get it to boot up, and it seems to take a long time.
<jontec>  I used this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting to try to fix my sound... and now kmix isn't even detecting my sound card!!! HELP!
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: have you done an apt-get install fglrx or something similar in the past?
<genii> _Chris Well, it is booting at least. Is this a laptop?
<BrianSteffens> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Chris> No, it is a desktop.
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: i used that binarydriverhowto. and did the second option for ati, where you get the drivers from ati.com
<_Chris> genii - No, it is a desktop.
<genii> _Chris Can you please copy and paste the contents of /etc/grub/menu.lst to pastebin?
<genii> ! pastebin | _Chris
<ubotu> _Chris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_Chris> genii - Sure, can you tell me how to do that?
<BrianSteffens> _Chris kdesu kate /etc/grub/menu.lst to open the file
<jontec> !apt-get > jontec
<everble> anyone know how to use the wifi-radar tool?
<genii> Thx Brian
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: from ati.com? :S
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: yepyep :O
<Rashid> you mean this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<jontec> T_T why isn't my sound working
<genii> _Chris If you type in what Brian suggested into Konsole then the editor will open with the contents of that file.
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: do you mean this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: because thats what you're meant to do...
<_Chris> BrianSteffens - Thanks!
<_Chris> genii - The file is empty - nothing to paste
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-26e8b0d4be861a6b7c545dc21c45232f909d8ca2
<Rashid> _Chris: are you sure you got the path correct?? it cant be empty
<genii> _Chris Hmm
<genii> It has to have a menu.lst or won't boot at all
<BrianSteffens> _Chris try using sudo nano /etc/grub/menu.lst and see if it says New File anywhere
<Pirate-king> can kubuntu interface with an ipod?
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: i thought you said you had edgy? those instructions are for dapper :S
<Rashid> Pirate-king: yep using amarok
<_Chris> BrianSteffens - Tried that to, it is empty.
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: are you sure? in the first block of commands it says --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy >_<
<genii> _Chris Try again in Konsole:  sudo cat /etc/grub/menu.lst
<_Chris> There is no grub directory in /etc
* genii ruminates
<BrianSteffens> locate grub turned up /boot/grub for me
<BrianSteffens> with a menu.lst
<genii> _Chris OK then begin with this in Konsole:   sudo updatedb && locate grub
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: one sec you;re right but this howto is incorrect i think
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: let me do some searching :p
<_Chris> BrianSteffens - I did that and a million things shot by
<genii> _Chris then note the directories which will begin with /etc  or  /boot
<BrianSteffens> Rashid haha uhoh
<_Chris> genii - I did that, and it says sum stuff, what now?
<BrianSteffens> _Chris scroll up ;P
<genii> _Chris OK, do then to narrow the list:   sudo locate grub && grep menu
<_Chris> I have a /boot/grub
<_Chris> genii - looks like I have a menu.lst in /boot/grub
<genii> _Chris then the command:      kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zamber_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Zamber_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: oh dear...this is so embarassing :$ i just found out that the opensource ATI driver _does_not_ support AIGLX :( you need to install xgl ...
<genii> _Chris after it opens  use ctrl-a for select all    then  ctrl-c   to copy    then open the website for the pastebin  and ctrl-v to paste it
<everble> anyone know how to use the wifi-radar tool?
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: le cry~
<genii> _Chris Then note the url the pastebin gives you and copy paste that back here
<Rashid> lol
<_Chris> genii - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38572/
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: try this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291464&highlight=ati+xgl+beryl
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: muaha okee
<_Chris> genii - or this...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38573/
<everble> Theory.  Have you ever played with wifi-radar?
<genii> _Chris Well, there is nothing the matter with grub, i would say. Although you may want to remove the line reading hiddenmenu so that you cann see the choices when it begins to boot.
<Theory> everble: no
<genii> _Chris Please use the same process as before to pastebin the file /var/log/boot
<everble> theory-can you tell what is the best network scanner to use?
<everble> that will do things automatically
<_Chris> genii - here is /var/log/boot
<_Chris> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38576
<genii> _Chris thx brb
<Theory> everble: what do you want to achieve?
<genii> _Chris something in your mysql is causing the slow boot
<everble> well what i want to do.  If say i want to go to a public place that offers free wifi.  I want to be able to scan networks when I startup my laptop
<_Chris> genii - Any idea what?
<genii> _Chris corrupt tables apparently
<Bubba_Gump> can i use both my mic input and music output at the same time through one integrated card?
<_Chris> genii - I haven't done anything with it besides install, so should I use Adept to remove and re-install it?
<genii> _Chris Yes
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: where it says to make the startxgl script, the last line says 'exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session'.. should i replace that with 'kde-session' ?
<genii> _Chris Altho I would recommend Aptitude instead of Adept
<_Chris> Adept is what came with it, right?
<Rashid> there should be a kde-alternative somewhere,,, :S i cant remember the kde one
<Rashid> paste the whole startxgl script here
<_Chris> genii - How would I change over?
<BrianSteffens> #!/bin/sh
<BrianSteffens> Xgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &
<BrianSteffens> DISPLAY=:1
<BrianSteffens> exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session
<genii> _Chris to install things from the command-line is usually the most safe actually
<Rashid> is that the entire script?
<Rashid> i think the last bit is meant to be exec startkde ?
<genii> _Chris if you are up to it I would suggest in Konsole:  sudo apt-get remove mysql                  then a second line after   sudo apt-get install mysql
<BrianSteffens> Rashid yes that's the whole script
<Rashid> hmm does anyone else in the channel know? :$
<BrianSteffens> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<genii> _Chris it also appears that the startup script /etc/rc2.d/S20powernowd is causing issues
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: found it :D you called it
<genii> _Chris please pastebin this file as well  /etc/rc2.d/S20powernowd
<Rashid> cool :D
<_Chris> genii - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38577/
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: brb, testing
<Rashid> BrianSteffens kk good "luck"
<_Chris> genii - when I do sudo apt-get install mysql it tells me that it couldn't find package mysql?
<genii> _Chris and if you use apache you should put an entry in it's conf file to specify it's address to use. Otherwise uninstall it as well
<genii> _Chris 1 moment I'll find t5he exact packagename
<casev01> hi, im getting this error, and beryl not launching: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<casev01> my gpu is a geforce go 7300
<casev01> and i had beryl from some time runing, until today
<BrianSteffens> :O my non-client window areas are gone ha
<_Chris> genii - What do you mean by its "Address to use"?
<genii> _Chris 1 thing at a time :) To find what ver of mysql you need to use for packagename please put:   apt-cache search mysql-client
<Sanne> _Chris: this might help you also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<genii> _Chris as for address for apache to use. It is a web server and so need to know wht it's IP address should be
<_Chris> genii - That's another question for later, how do I set static IP
<BrianSteffens> how can i get the window borders and such back lol
<_Chris> genii - These are the two lines from the last command:
<genii> _Chris yes, later LOL. What did apt-cache search mysql-client    command produce?
<_Chris> mysql-client - mysql database client (current version)
<_Chris> mysql-client-5.0 - mysql database client binaries
<genii> _Chris good. So now:   sudo apt-get remove mysql-client              then hit enter and when it finishes       sudo apt-get install mysql-client
<VR_> Has source-o-matic been removed?
<genii> On some editions you need exact version but here the two are the same
<matthew_> genii, couldn't he just do sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-client      ?
<genii> matthew_ conceivably but I'm trying to think in a linear fashion here
<magic_ninja> when I try to burn an audio cd with k3b it says "unsupported format" so do i have to convert to wav to burn?
<_Chris> genii - it is done.
<genii> _Chris OK. Now please pastebin the file mentioned earlier /etc/rc2.d/S20powernowd
<matthew_> genii, oh, so now you _linear_! lol
<matthew_> want...you _want_ linear
<matthew_> I'm retarded.
<genii> bah smartass
<genii> :)
<_Chris> genii - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38579/
<genii> matthew I'm on the tail end of another long haul so need to things simply
<genii> _Chris OK hangon
<citr0n> Hey. Can anyone tell me, how to assign <Alt Gr>+e to ?
<citr0n> If I write "xmodmap -e 'keycode 26 = e E ae AE ae AE'" in a console, it doesn't work, but if I change the Q-key with "xmodmap -e 'keycode  24 = q Q ae AE ae AE'", it works just fine.
<citr0n> The only difference I see, is that Q already has assigned a value to <Alt Gr>+q, and e doesn't. Do I have to tell that I add an value instead of changing one?
<Alimah> Hi, can someone help me with scim input method language support?
<Rashid> alimah what language?
<Alimah> Rashid: arabic
<genii> _Chris I need now pastebin /etc/default/powernowd
<Rashid> assalamu alaikum ukthi :)
<genii> We need to turn off cpu scaling in there
<_Chris> genii - That is any empty file, is there a 2 missing out of the name?
<BrianSteffens> O____________O
<genii> _Chris if there is any file in /etc/default   with the name of powernowd  in it pls use that :)
<Alimah> I downloaded arabic support, but how do I switch to typing arabic
<_Chris> genii - the only file in that dir that starts with a p is pmi
<_Chris> cd /etc/default
<_Chris> ls -l
<_Chris> oops!  sorry
<genii> _Chris It may have something before the "p"
<_Chris> genii - nothing with the letters "power" in it...
<genii> _Chris to list with a wildcard match use ls /etc/default/*power*    <- eg
<BrianSteffens> beryl is weiiiird
<_Chris> genii - "no such file or directory"
<genii> Hmm
<genii> _Chris please do: cd /etc/default        then just ls and tell me if something looks like "powernowd"
<_Chris> genii - Nope.  Nothing with power or "now" in the name
<genii> _Chris OK wait 1 minute please
<_Chris> How can I pipe the directory tree to an editor so I can pastebin it for you?
<_Chris> genii okay
<Rashid> Alimah: look in system settings
<Rashid> one sec ill look for where it is
<simen> the help i need requires msn messenger cuz i have to send pics and stuff..
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: lol
<simen> anyone can help me with some eyecandy stuff ?
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: i didn't think beryl would be like this haha
<simen> simen_99@hotmail.com
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: it's really awesome lol and the effects run great. except resizing windows got 100x worse
<simen> add me if u can help me
<genii> _Chris OK there is nothing to be done with powernowd then. On to apache
<simen> Add me plz someone ! simen_99@hotmail.com
<prak> does anyone know how to install win32 codecs onto kubuntu edgy?
<BrianSteffens> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<simen> s
<genii> _Chris Does your connection have a static IP address from your provider?
<simen> genii : Are you from norway?
<_Chris> genii - No, I'm on dsl.  I want to do a static ip on
<genii> simen No :) Canada
<simen> ok
<simen> do u have msn ?
<_Chris> genii - Where in CA?
<genii> simen mystic_scientist@canada.com        Toronto
<simen> lol genii is norwegian for genious..u know that ?
<simen> heha
<_Chris> genii - My mom is from Newfoundland...  :-)
<simen> lol Genii u have to add me,my gaim is fucked :S simen_99@hotmail.com
<simen> hehe
<simen> ^^
<genii> simen Also it is english for plural form of genius LOL
<simen> Is it ? :O
<simen> :P
<genii> _Chris OK so currently no static IP?
<jannick> hy
<jannick> hi* :P
<simen> genii add me :P my gaim is fucked..simen_99@hotmail.com
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<simen> Sorry :S :P
<genii> simen If you need me to add you to gaim you have to email me, I am not at home where my IM is
<simen> ok
<_Chris> genii - Correct my DSL Modem has had the same one for months, but I know it is not static...  I just want it static on the otherside to I can route to it through the DSL modem like I did my wireless camera
<Rashid> alimah are you still there?
<radames> chi mi sa dire cosa fare quando installando dazuko compare la scritta The auto-scan process died unexpectedly!
<LjL> !it | radames
<ubotu> radames: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<genii> _Chris Well unfortunately there is no correct way to do this because your IP is currently most likely being assigned by DHCP from your provider.
<_Chris> genii - I am getting dhcp from my DSL modem right now.  And I can always check to see what my static IP is on my dsl modem, and make it port forward to the right machine, no?
<genii> _Chris Is your modem also a router which gives an address of something like 192.168.x.x ?
<_Chris> genii - Yes.
<simen> i just mailed it to u
<Rashid> amilah?
<genii> _Chris OK then you are best to assign it by mac address always the same internal IP in the admin part of your router.
<genii> simen OK thx
<_Chris> genii -  Ahhh ...  Well that's over my head on ubuntu, I don't know how to make it spit out the MACid
<everble> anyone know how to use wifi-radar?
<_Chris> genii - and I never thought to write it down when I had windblows XP on it!  doh!
<genii> _Chris The router normally would have a web interface which you use a browser to access by some IP like 192.168.0.1 etc
<BrianSteffens> lol ok it's definitely not a problem with my vid drivers.. using beryl i've got some ridiculous 3d effects going on lol. maybe i should just make resizing windows not show contents
<_Chris> genii - yes, that is how I do it...
<sedat> is there a default remote desktop protocol in kubuntu
<sedat> vnc or rdp
<genii> _Chris Within the router itself within some part of the admin or LAN or DHCP section is normally a place to give static IP to certain MAC address
<BrianSteffens> ssh for terminal, maybe x too :D
<simen> what should i do ? i cant speak private to anyone ?
<sedat> how I can remote destop to kubuntu
<Simian__> .
<Rashid> KMenu > internet > remote desktop
<gotcha> anyone that can recomend a program that can handle both msn and icq kubuntu 6.06
<Rashid> kopete
<genii> _Chris normally in this situation the router displays the list of dhcp clients it has with their mac addresses also listed.
<gotcha> kopete can handle msn as well?
<sedat> Rashid: I can connect to kubuntu
<BrianSteffens> gotcha yep
<gotcha> nice
<Rashid> yup kopete can handle msn and sedat what dpo you want to do?
<gotcha> thx for the info
<sedat> Rashid: is there any change necessary in kubuntu side
<Rashid> sedat: do you want to connect to ubuntu or let someone connect to you?
<_Chris> genii - Yup!  Just checked that, and it is there... So that won't be a problem...  So then there is no need to set it to static, right?
<sedat> I want to connect from ubuntu to kubuntu
<genii> _Chris Correct, since it will be done at the router level.
<Rashid> yes sedat you need to run krfb
<prak> does anyone know how to install win32 codecs for kubuntu edgy such that i can play windows media player files?
<Rashid> look in K Menu > Internet > Krfb (desktop sharing)
<genii> _Chris So now to tell apache which IP to use :)
<Rashid> create an invitation and set it up (its fairly easy :))
<genii> _Chris is the IP 192.168.0.100 ?
<Rashid> sedat: does that help?
<genii> (from the router)
<Theory> prak: DVD Playback
<Theory> libdvdcss2 as detailed at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-dvd-playback-in-your-ubuntu-system.html#more-13
<Theory> also w32codecs
<simen> does anyone have an idea how i can hack into my brothers computer (windows xp) to mess with him ??
<sedat> Rashid: I dont want to invite someone
<Theory> hrm, not what I wanted in my clipboard, bad basket
<Rashid> sedat: then what do you want to do?
<Rashid> amilah: are you there? :S
<sedat> Rashid: I want to connect this kubuntu box whenever I want from my ubuntu box
<_Chris> genii - No, the current IP is 192.168.0.3
<simen> does anyone have an idea how i can hack into my brothers computer (windows xp) to mess with him ??
<_Chris> genii - I'm in the setup, and it appears that it will only allow me to tell it to port forward for an IP, and not a MADid
<Rashid> sedat: do you mean _you_ want to connect to your kubuntu box at any time? graphically or textually?
<genii> _Chris OK so you will then after set this in the router to always assign OK?
<Theory> simen: leave a whoopee cushion on his chair instead
<simen> lol
<sedat> Rashid: graphically
<simen> ^^
<_Chris> simen - why, he's already messed with!
<Rashid> OK then you install x11vnc
<simen> hehah
<genii> _Chris look instead of the portforward or dmz section into the LAN or DHCP section
<_Chris> genii - What?
<sedat> Rashid:  I will try it
<Rashid> sedat: i think its in universe so you can jsut do sudo aptitude update & sudo aptitude install x11vnc
<Rashid> then run x11vnc
<Rashid> goto www.whatismyip.com write down your IP now you can control your kubuntu box from ubuntu using vncviewer in ubuntu
<Rashid> cant remember the name of the ubuntu one...there is one built in
<Rashid> sedat: might be under Internet > remote desktop or something? :S
<genii> _Chris in the admin area of your router where you would set it to do what I am saying would be where it has the IP pool it hands out to lan machines etc
<Rashid> sedat: scroll up as well forgot to add your name to other messages :$
<Rashid> ok i gotta bounce guys see ya'll later
<Rashid> sedat: btw dude where you from?
<BrianSteffens> genii: hate to interrupt, but do you think my resizing problem could have something to do with font rendering? :O
<genii> _Chris If after some searching you cannot find this let me know
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: lol did yu not sort out your resizing problem yet?
<Rashid> does everything resize smoothly with beryl? :S
<genii> BrianSteffens Unsure :(
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: it's 100x worse ha
<Rashid> lol really!?!? how does that work :S beryl is supposed to make everything faster+smoother
<genii> BrianSteffens I haven't dealt with beryl yet etc etc
<BrianSteffens> no idea haha
<BrianSteffens> genii: beryl is pretty awesome so far haha
<sedat> Rashid: from Turkey
<_Chris> genii - In the DMZ section it only looks like I can turn it on or off.
<_Chris> in the DHCP there is nothing about MACid's
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: yir lol beryl rocks :D
<Rashid> sedat: muslim?
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm having some issues with USB-based devices in a new Edgy install.   First item up, the "Storage Media" menu option is pointing to /media rather than media:/.  Is there a way to fix that?
<sedat> Rashid: yep
<Rashid> assalamu alaikum akhi :)
<genii> _Chris OK, then return in the router to the place where you can port-forward and port-forward the port 80 to the ip address from before
<BrianSteffens> rashid: i'm SO confused lol, i have all the beryl effects cranked way up. and everything is completely smooth ecept resizing
<sedat> Rashid: aleykm selam
<prak> also, does someone knows how to setup a kubuntu edgy to communicate with an external device (say a microcontroller board) with it connected to usb?
<prak> like how windows user communicate with the board with hyperterminal?
<genii> _Chris eg 192.168.0.3
<sedat> Rashid: where'r you from
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: that is very weird :S in resizing have you tried different resize types? e.g. stretch, content etc
<_Chris> genii - okay
<Rashid> sedat: im from bangladesh in england :)
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: yeah =X
<simen> _Chris: Do u have msn messenger ?
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: wow...i really have no idea then :S
<genii> _Chris OK now we tell apache which IP to use
<_Chris> simen - Not really, I use AIM On windblows...
<_Chris> genii - okay
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: hm actually stretch works ok but it's weiiird lol
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: how do you mean weird?
<genii> _Chris type in:    sudo echo "Listen 192.168.0.3:80" >> /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: just the way it like.. stretches out all directions kinda lol
<simen> ok
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: isnt that what its meant to do...stretch lol?
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: yes i just cna't cope with it :D
<genii> _Chris Now we can assign the static IP
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: lol...well in that case i really dunno lol
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: ok dude i gotta go now...sorry i couldnt help more
<Rashid> sedat: salam bro im going
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: two questions - with beryl can i make windows snap to other windows? also can i get the cursors back to arrows instead of gnomeish ickiness?
<BrianSteffens> Rashid: oh ok nm
<genii> _Chris Still with me? :)
<Rashid> wait one sec
<_Chris> Okay
<_Chris> Genii - Yea
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: no you cant make windows snap to other windows but you can make them snap to edges
<genii> _Chris OK I need you to pastebin the file /etc/network/interfaces
<Rashid> BrianSteffens: and for me they are arrows not gnome things so i dunnonwhat happened to you lol :S
<Crell> Isn't the System "Storage Media" icon supposed to point to media:/, not to /media?  How can I change that?
<BrianSteffens> lol ok
<Rashid> Crell: yeah i thought that too...id be interested to know :p
<prak> also, does someone knows how to setup a kubuntu edgy to communicate with an external device (say a microcontroller board) with it connected to usb using linux equivalent of hyperterminal in windows?
<linopil> genii, see you
<Crell> Oh good. :-)
<genii> _Chris I will modify that file, re pastebin it and then you copy that and replace the old one
<genii> linopil gnite :)
<genii> !mgetty
<_Chris> genii - what do I do after typing the echo command, I'm getting a >
<ubotu> mgetty: Smart Modem getty replacement. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.35-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 166 kB, installed size 392 kB
<genii> _Chris hit   ctrl-c
<tony__> hello. just installed clean Kubuntu .. but why is it that i can not see any folders but Home and Media ???
<genii> _Chris We need to do the echo command again. so:     sudo echo 'Listen 192.168.0.3:80' >> /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<genii> _Chris note the single quotes are from the keys near the Enter key not from near the 1 key
<_Chris> genii - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38582/
<soulrider> !info getty
<ubotu> Package getty does not exist in any distro I know
<tony__> hello. just installed clean Kubuntu .. but why is it that i can not see any folders but Home and Media ???
<prak> does someone knows how to setup a kubuntu edgy to communicate with an external device (say a microcontroller board) with it connected to usb?
<genii> _Chris Is your computer directly connected to the router or is it using the wireless connection?
<_Chris> genii - I get a bash error, permission denied, even with sudo
<ubuntu> Live CD on a 24in screen. No Graphics! Can anyone help please?
<_Chris> genii - neither, it is hocked to a hub, which is hooked to dsl modem/router
<ubuntu> Works in safe mode
<BrianSteffens> does anyone know where i might find font render settings?
<genii> _Chris OK then to the apache situation. In Konsole again. sudo nano /etc/apache2/ports.conf       then go to the bottom of the document and add the Listen 192.168.0.3:80        line   then hit  ctrl-x to exit and Y to save
<KING_LEORIK> HI!
<KING_LEORIK> write me
<tony__> hello. just installed clean Kubuntu .. but why is it that i can not see any folders but Home and Media ???
<matthew_> !etiquette | KING_LEORIK
<ubotu> KING_LEORIK: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<BrianSteffens> !Attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hawkwind> !hidden | tony__
<ubotu> tony__: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<KING_LEORIK> !Language Russia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Language Russia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew_> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<KING_LEORIK> !ru
<KING_LEORIK> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<KING_LEORIK> )))
<_Chris> genii - okay. done.  all that was there was listen 80
<matthew_> can someone please ban king? or at least boot him?
<KING_LEORIK> !etiquette | matthew_
<ubotu> matthew_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<JOSF> Hello, I am completly new to (k)ubuntu and would like to know whether there is a firewall installed automatically with the 6.10 release for desktop systems.
<_Chris> genii - unfortunately, I gotta go...  Thanks for the help, are you on here a lot?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@de3.tcompressor.com]  by apokryphos
<genii> _Chris You seem to have 4 ethernet adapters.
<matthew_> good bye king
<genii> _Chris Yeah lately I'm here a lot
<_Chris> genii - there is only one.
<JOSF> Also I'd like to know why so many docs are missing.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<JOSF> And...how can I install a deb by double-clicking it ?
<_Chris> genii - is it seeing firewire and usb maybe as eth?
<genii> _Chris most likely, yes
<_Chris> genii - Okay.. Thank you very much for the help!  TTYL
<genii> _Chris After tomorrow i will not return til Dec 27
<deus> hey genii
<genii> _Chris have fun
<genii> deus Hey :)
<deus> any ideas on this tv tuner yet?
<genii> deus Neh
<_Chris> genii - Okay, I probably won't be back until then either!
<deus> ugh
<genii> deus I know
<Mytye> Ok so I am sick of trying to get my radeon to work any tips on Nvidia?
<apokryphos> Mytye: anything in the 6*** series
<matthew_> Mytye, get a card w/ at least 128 MB of RAM
<matthew_> Mytye, that's what I'm gonna do...once I stop being poor...
<matthew_> lol
<deus> you have radeon problems too?
<Mytye> lol
<deus> whats the deal with that?
<genii> Seems a common complaint these days
<Mytye> I need to do 3D via Blender
<matthew_> could be because ATI is totally anal about not releasing good drivers...
<genii> I don't see them getting any better now that it's AMD owned either
<Mytye> Hah anal is not even close lol
<deus> ugh.  I thought amd was good
<deus> Okay, I gotto go
<genii> deus Gnite
<matthew_> genii, nope, def not....
* genii ponders deus ex machina
<matthew_> our savior?
<genii> :)
<matthew_> genii, I love the deus ex machina from Matrix: Revolutions
<genii> matthew_ Yeah it was a classic :)
<UPC> hi
<genii> I love the last one for the CGI
<BrianSteffens> genii: what's wrong with amd :(
<UPC> is there anything bad with using "apt-get" instead of "aptitude" ?  I just like  "apt-get" more but I heard   "aptitude" would be better for the system.  Whats the truth?
<matthew_> UPC, I too use apt-get when I know the package name, but I also use synaptic when I don't know the package name
<matthew_> UPC, just a thought
<genii> BrianSteffens I like amd cpus fine. Just that you'd think they would want to let us peek at the way the ATI chips work so open-source drivers could be made and help put a dent in Intel
<BrianSteffens> genii: oh.. that's really weird -.- i always thought of them as more on the side of opensource than closed-source.. wonder why they don't side a bit with open
<tony__> i cann't seems to find proper info on showing Folders under root directory ..
<tony__> any one with better explination ?
<matthew_> genii, amd is cheaper...but also runs hotter...
<matthew_> tony__, cd /
<genii> matthew_ I like the "no fixed clock multilier"
<genii> multiplier
<matthew_> genii, well, yeah...that's always nice...
<matthew_> lol
<matthew_> tony__, ls
<tony__> in konqueror there is no option to show folders
<matthew_> tony__, type those two commands into a konsol
<matthew_> tony__, you mean hidden folders?
<tony__> folders lik, etc, var, www, usr
<matthew_> tony__, you need to go into the address bar and type in /etc
<tony__> i need to install apache and in need access to those folder using konquerer
<matthew_> tony__, or /www or /usr or whatever
<matthew_> yeah
<BrianSteffens> tony__ you can use kdesu konqueror to run konq as root for modifying hidden stuff
<tony__> i was bearly learned with older version now this
<deus> yeah, my computers name is deus ex machina
<matthew_> deus, nice
<matthew_> deus, did genii ssh into your box or something?
<deus> usually, my handle is premier sullivan, but I was laze and didnt change it
<deus> no, why?
<genii> Nah he had some pastebin with the name :)
<deus> not that I know of
<BrianSteffens> deus: either that is a common thing to name a machine or i've seen your machine serving something somewhere in a galaxy far, far away
<matthew_> cause genii...oh wait...never mind...lol
<deus> hmm...
<matthew_> yeah
<genii> But it's a pretty logical deduction from his nick here anyhow
<genii> LOL
<deus> no, im just god
<matthew_> [MAC monotone]  ha ha ha...that is very funny [/MAC monotone] 
<tony__> that aint working eiter
<tony__> lol
<tony__> im way to tired of this stuff
<matthew_> tony__, then take a break...that helps me sometimes
<genii> tony__ You need to put webpages up or something?
<tony__> yes.. script to test
<deus> why wont konquerer show us all the folders
<tony__> i had things working untill somethign went wrong with resolution ,
<BrianSteffens> tony__ php scripts?
<tony__> i installed new kubuntu CD, and now i have problme locating folders
<genii> tony__ What directory is it in currently?
<tony__> yes
<deus> btw, genii, did you figure out that repeat action thing for the backspace?
<genii> (scripts etc)
<tony__> home
<BrianSteffens> tony__ want an ftp account on a webserver of mine? ;P
<genii> deus Actually yeah
<tony__> i only can see HOME , MEDIA
<tony__> thanks . but i realy like to test things localy ..
<deus> genii: really? what is it?
<genii> tony__ OK so in Konsole just do this:    sudo cp ~/filenameswhatevertheyare     /var/www
<BrianSteffens> tony__ i see hidden files now in konq
<prak> does anyone know how to setup kubuntu's equivalent of hyperterminal?
<tony__> thanks genii, im not konsol guy yet,, i need to your file manger to navigate
<genii> deus I had the webpage up but then lost it again about the key repeats etc
<deus> oh...
<BrianSteffens> tony__ what version kubuntu are you using
<tony__> hidden files yes, but not folders..like share, urs, var, etc ..
<deus> what did you search for?
<tony__> latest , i download this morning
<BrianSteffens> tony__ feisty? O_O
<tony__> 6.10
<tony__> yes
<tony__> i belive
<genii> not Feisty
<BrianSteffens> tony__ that'd be edgy
<genii> Edgy
<tony__> i386
<tony__> yes
<BrianSteffens> tony__ go to View->Show Hidden Files in konq
<petre> anyone have any suggestions for getting kubuntu to boot on an MSA PM8M3-V motherboard?  It seems to hang when loading drivers.
<tony__> i did , that only show hidden files and folders that are not the same as what im looking for .
<petre> Edgy and Dapper both fail
<BrianSteffens> tony__ give me an example of a folder you're looking for
<tony__> i usesd to click on red folder icon and those folder used to get displayed
<deus> hmm, I tried to look up the help file on kdevelop and it sent me back here, gol
<genii> BrianSteffens  he needs to put his web stuff into /var/www
<tony__> var / www
<BrianSteffens> tony__ i see /var in konq
<petre> I've tried adding noapic and nolapic to boot parameters, but still no go
<tony__> humm, why can i see it
<BrianSteffens> are you running konq as root?
<tony__> how do you enter the path in the address bar
<BrianSteffens> tony__ just click in the addressbar and put / and hit enter. or /var and hit enter
<tony__> i will try
<prak> does anyone know how to setup kubuntu's equivalent of hyperterminal?
<BrianSteffens> tony__ make sure you started konq from the terminal using 'kdesu konqueror' to be safe that you're in root
<tony__> thank.. when i type / address bar opens and shows all the folders
<petre> prak: do you want to talk to a modem or what?
<tony__> but if i just type  /   and press enter i only get ofcourse HOME, Media folder
<BrianSteffens> tony__ that's with the hidden file option checked and konq run with kdesu?
<tony__> yes..
<tony__> let me try again
<tony__> hold on
<prak> i want to talk to a microcomputer through a com port
<prak> i think
<BrianSteffens> tony__ that's odd, i have a brand new install (as of a few hours ago) and all i did was those two things and i see them all
<prak> peter: i want to talk to a microcomputer through a com port
<petre> which should be more or less the same as talking to a modem--it's just serial communications
<prak> peter: would minicom do it?
<tony__>  i did kdesu ,,,after file manager opens , i typed  /   and pressed enter i got error
<tony__> An error occurred while loading locate:\:
<tony__> The process for the locate protocol died unexpectedly.
<petre> yes
<genii> put the slash the other way
<tony__> An error occurred while loading locate:\:
<tony__> The process for the locate protocol died unexpectedly.
<petre> I used it years ago but was drawing a blank on the name
#kubuntu 2006-12-24
<petre> minicom is what you want
<tony__> An error occurred while loading locate: \
<petre> it's not as pretty looking as HT perhaps, but I always found HT to be a PITA to work with
<petre> minicom just does what you tell it to do
<tony__> ok, now working
<tony__> thanks
<tony__> thats much better
<matthew_> genii, tony__ reminds me of dave_
<tony__> feel me in
<tony__> :)
<genii> matthew_ Yes, somewhat
<tony__> im way too new to linux
<tony__> come on
<tony__> :(
* BrianSteffens ->JokeDetector() Detects an inside joke!
<tony__> im doing good so far
<matthew_> tony__, aww, it's ok, everyone starts somewhere
<BrianSteffens> i'm a noob too :D
<tony__> it seems kubuntu keep changing how it behaves everytime i update.. so i get lost in all this stuff
<BrianSteffens> tony__ well a lot of people still use dapper.. you've probably got plenty of time on edgy. plus if you get to know kubuntu well, an upgrade probably won't be such a pain to get used to
<tony__> on Gnome , I added a network monitor applet .. ( two computer ) that shows network traffic , i was wondring if there is something like that here on KDE
<BrianSteffens> that uhm SuperKaramba thing
<tony__> is hard for me to remember this odd names that are being used as commands..
<BrianSteffens> can give you widgets, one of which monitors everything (including total net traffic)
<tony__> thats why i don't use konsol as much ..
<soulrider> tony__: install knetload
<BrianSteffens> tony__ yeah i have like 10 pages of paper that i've written down command names and file paths
<tony__> i have lots of paper infront of me with lots of dudeling on them lol
<matthew_> tony__, better get used to it...that's the way it is w/ linux...lol
<tony__> damn
<soulrider> tony__: do sudo aptitude install knetload
<tony__> ok i did that , how to add this to my panel ??? thanks
<BrianSteffens> tony__ run it from the kmenu
<BrianSteffens> kmenu->internet-knetload
<tony__> well, nothign is there
<BrianSteffens> you ran the install command and no errors came out?
<tony__> sorry, now that looking at consol, it says didn't find package witha that name
<BrianSteffens> it's in the universe repo
<BrianSteffens> know how to enable them?
<tony__> i think . give me a second
<matthew_> genii, defintely another dave_
<matthew_> ok, that's all the insiders from me today
<prak> does anyone know where can i download or what is the driver name for usb-to-serial adapters?
<matthew_> prak, do they actually _need_ drivers?
<prak> the adapter?
<paolo> Hi. I can't find mplayer in my repos list....
<paolo> in which one is it?
<prak> matthew_, i remember that i had to install the driver when using that adapter in windows
<paolo> (i use edgy 6.10
<paolo> )
<BrianSteffens> prak: you're talking about the physical adapter that looks about 1 inch by 1inch right?
<tony__> can you post the link on how to set the the universe repo ? :)
<prak> briansteffens, it's a usb to db9 serial converter
<BrianSteffens> !repos | tony__
<ubotu> tony__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<prak> which may be yes
<prak> ?
<BrianSteffens> prak: then you should probably be looking for db9 serial drivers if anything, since the operating system has no idea what adapters you ran a cable through
<prak> the drivers that i found are only good for redhat linux
<max_> where do i go to see how much ram i have?
<matthew_> prak, is the driver in an .rpm format?
<tony__> well, i did that by adding multiverse to two loacatin , and fetching updates, and knetload is not there again
<matthew_> max_, top
<matthew_> max_, from the console
<BrianSteffens> tony__ mine came in on http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe
<BrianSteffens> not multiverse
<matthew_> max_, you just type in "top" w/o the quotes ito a konsole...then look at mem
<matthew_> oops, too late.
<tony__> i give up . lol. im done..
<tony__> as long as this thing works and wont crash on me again , i guess i should be happy
<prak> nvm
<prak> i typed in "dmesg"
<prak> and it shows pl2303 converter detected
<paolo> my mplayer plugin (as well as vlc plugin) for mozilla doesn't work... it shows me only a blank window... any idea about it? thnks
<avalon> Anyone know how to rebuild a module in here?
<matthew_> bye everyone
<BrianSteffens> matthew_ cheers
<Ace2016> bye
<simen> How do i make vlc my default media player for internet sites like wimp.com ? on firefox ?
<killermach> I have a firewire HD enclosure, I have it plugged in, but don't know how to access the drive, it has an EXT3 partition already, where does it mount??
<BrianSteffens> let's make a virus that puts kubuntu on everyone's computers and doesn't allow windows to ever come back >=)
<BrianSteffens> killermach: use terminal command 'mount' and see if it's somewhere int here
<BrianSteffens> killermach: it may or may not mount automatically
<killermach> BrianSteffens: .. ok.. I'm new to ubuntu/configurations, been using linux for years but also new to 1394
<avalon>  Is there any site that has a step by step on how to rebuild a module? I know I'm supposed to patch it to my kernel, but I'm not quite sure how to do that
<killermach> ok .. mount shows it's not mounted
<BrianSteffens> killermach: ok check "ls /dev" to see if it's in there. might be sda1 or so
<genii> avalon Normally you get a file with extension .patch  then you issue the command patch thefilename.patch /thefile/you/want/patched
<killermach> BrianSteffens: ok.. dmesg and "scsi_info /dev/sda" show it is at sda
<avalon> genii: Is there any particular place to find the .patch? Should the patch match my kernel?
<killermach> how do I get kubuntu to automount it when I plug it in??
<genii> avalon Yes it is crucial that the patch is ONLY for your specific kernel version. As for where you get the patch it depends on what it is for and so on
<genii> avalon you need some kernel patch that will do what?
<killermach> BrianSteffens: sorry.. there was a window "open in folder...  do nothing" that opened I did not notice.
<killermach> BrianSteffens: it mounted at /media/sda1
<avalon> I need to patch a touchscreen driver I have. It has a module not built for my kernel that I need to rebuild.
<genii> avalon That is not what you would really call a patch. That is more like compiling a driver
<BrianSteffens> killermach: it did that automatically?
<megapig> HymnToLife, Hi again, I messed up my computer a little and are about to install the 915resolution again. It's just that I forgot how to install it. Can you tell me how to do that again?
<killermach> BrianSteffens: yep.. I tried this the other day and must have not noticed it then either
<avalon> Well I have the source for it genii, but I know it's built for a different kernel, so how do I compile it?
<genii> avalon For something like that what the normal process would be: You get the source code to make the driver from. Usually it's some file ending in extension .tar,gz or bz2 or so on
<killermach> BrianSteffens: it also made a "USB HD" icon on my desktop.. this I'm pretty sure it did not do the other day
<avalon> I've got the source :)
<genii> avalon If you have the source for it, it has not been built yet !
<megapig> anyone know how to install the "915resolution"?
<avalon> I'm not quite sure how to do that genii. It comes with a file called COMPILE, makefile, and touch.o. A ./configure won't build it like normal
<genii> avalon Is this thing you got 1 single file which has no file extension or extension like .so or .bin   or was it else?
<genii> avalon Aha good
<genii> avalon The files you describe now are what instructions the compiler needs to build the driver
<Captain_Haddock> My browser's manual states that the following setting is fine:
* avalon nods
<Captain_Haddock> VESA, 1280 x 1024 79.976 75.025 135.00 +/+
<avalon> But the thing doesn't accept a make, or a make install
<genii> avalon The command ./configure does not build the driver. It creates another file called Makefile
<Captain_Haddock> That is "Display mode" "Horiz Freq. Khz" "Vert. Freq. Khz" "Pixel Clock" and "Sync Polarity (H/V)".
<genii> avalon to compile anything on ubuntu you need to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<avalon> I've got that package genii.
<Captain_Haddock> Should I just enter the horiz and vert. values as such?
<Captain_Haddock> The existing xorg.conf values are a set of ranges.
<avalon> So having that, all I should have to do is type make at the console, right?
<genii> avalon OK so what error or result it gives you when you are in the dir whic sits those files and issue "sudo make" ?
<avalon> make: *** No targets.  Stop.
<genii> avalon What are the names of the files in there again please?
<avalon> COMPILE, makefile, touch.c, touch.h
<genii> avalon Use some editor to view the file called COMPILE it may be enlightening
<avalon> Okie dokie
<avalon> Ahhhh... indeed it does genii
<genii> avalon The file called makefile   also may need the m made uppercase for the command make to see it properly
<avalon> Hmm.. although the first instruction in it fails. It's actually a set of instructions on how prepare the kernel source to build a module against it. It says to cd /usr/src/linux, but that dir doesn't exsist
<genii> avalon do at console ls /usr/src/`uname -r`  and report if this succeeds pls
<genii> the single quotes are those at top left of keyboard
<avalon> No success. ls: /usr/src/2.6.15-26-386: No such file or directory
<genii> avalon So you need some additional things before continuing
<avalon> Ahhh
<genii> avalon 1 moment and i will tell you what
<avalon> Okay :)
<genii> avalon : sudo apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.15-26-386                 <-- first obe
<genii> first one, even :)
<genii> avalon this will take a bit to d/l so be patient
<avalon> Okay
<genii> avalon next one after that: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-25-386
<avalon> Package kernel-source-2.6 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<genii> hmm
<genii> avalon Please do:   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> avalon Then where you see a line that begins with # then followed by deb     remove the #
<avalon> All lines are uncomment
<avalon> ed*
<genii> avalon As well go to the end of each line which starts with deb and ensure that the last 2 words each time are universe multiverse     (in any order)
<avalon> Check genii
<genii> avalon Good. Now ctrl-x to exit nano with Y to save
<genii> avalon Then next we need to do    sudo apt-get update
<tony__> victory is mine .. buhhhhhaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa
<avalon> check genii
<tony__> :)
<tony__> i made it .. this time with no crashes . lol
<genii> tony__ Congrats
<tony__> lol
<tony__> thanks
<tony__> now i have to figure why my mouse keeps freezing
<tony__> lol
<tony__> might be the battry
<genii> avalon Did the sudo apt-get update      complete ok?
<avalon> Can't do it yet, I'm waiting on the headers to finish dling. Just a sec :)
<tony__> yep it is battry
<genii> avalon OK good :)
<tony__> i have one stupid question ..
<tony__> i have multiple email accounts, and i need small applet in my task bar to check all my email accounts , is there somethign like that
<genii> tony__ Offhand I dunno
<tony__> lol.. thanks..
<tony__> :)
<genii> I'm sure you can set up multiple accounts in Thunderbird and whenever you load it it just checks all of them
<tony__> which browser is better, firefox, or opera.. i just installed both . konqurore was way too slow to load things
<genii> I like FF but it's whatever you feel good with and understand
<Stalwart> tony__: i prefer opera
<tony__> i like the look of the opera though ..
<tony__> is odd that this browser is not in Repo
<genii> that is because it is not open-source
<tony__> i see
<tony__> has anyone installed beryl ?? if so what you think about it ?
<genii> avalon Still chugging away there?
<Crell> tony__: I prefer Firefox as Opera is not Free Software.
<Crell> It also has a bajillion plugins, which as a web developer are a godsend for me.
<genii> showip is good :)
<genii> and forecastfox etc
<Stalwart> i don't care about some software being non-free
<tony__> there was no indication on opera site that this is payed browser
* Stalwart uses skype, opera, flashplayer
<genii> The FF plugins DO kick ass
<Stalwart> opera >=8.5 is free (as in beer)
<Crell> tony__: Opera is now no-cost, but it's not Free Software / Open Source.  Firefox is.
<thomas> hello
<tony__> now i get it
<Crell> That may or may not matter to you.  It does to me, but I'm not you. :-)
<avalon> genii: headers downloaded, update worked good
<thomas> how do i go to othr channels?
<genii> avalon good now to retry the first one
<avalon> E: Couldn't find package kernel-source-2.6.15-26-386
<genii> bah lemme look into it
<genii> hmm
<tony__> where is this FSTAB located ????
<genii> !kernel-source
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<cloakable> tony__: /etc/fstab
<genii> bah doesn't say what repo
<kirun> thomas: if you are new to IRC, see www.irchelp.org
<genii> !linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<genii> Damn in main so should install
<genii> avalon try just:  sudo apt-get linux-source
<prak> is anyone here familiar with how to use minicom?
<tony__> thanks
<avalon> Okay got it coming donw genii
<genii> avalon sorry bad syntax:       sudo apt-get install linux-source
<genii> avalon good :) This one will be a while
<genii> avalon After this last download you will almost certainly have the prerequisites for doing the compile
<avalon> Okay. Thanks genii
<Murrlin> good evening
<genii> avalon I need sleep soon So may not be around to assist. I would suggest going back to the documentation in COMPILE and try that
<avalon> Alright, can do. Thanks man. :D
<genii> avalon I may be here shortly tomorrow, but then not after that until Dec27
<genii> avalon So if you run into major issues and no help otherwise here see me in a few days :)
<soulrider> does anyone here use conky ?
<Dr_willis> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<soulrider> Dr_willis: i got it installed, and it flickers, even with double buffering. Also the background looks black, not transparent
<Dr_willis> never noticed...
<prak> is anyone here familiar with how to use minicom?
<Dr_willis> let us apt-get install it and see.....
* Dr_willis starts refering to himself in the 3rd person...
<soulrider> Dr_willis: is there any way too send a package to the mantainers?
<soulrider> conky in the repos is extremely old
<soulrider> i compiled 1.4.5
<Dr_willis> prak,  its a terminal program like in the good old BBS days.. run it.. set the serial settings.. perhaps enable echoing...
<Murrlin> I'm rather confused about getting Reaktivate
<genii> Well it's been fun but time for me to go home and sleep :) Gnite all
<soulrider> nite!
<soulrider> sleep well
<genii> avalon Good luck
<genii> soulrider ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........
<soulrider> BRB, need to restart xorg
<Dr_willis> yep - conky dont seem too 'smooth' here.. heh
<Dr_willis> I recall it working under puppylinux much smoother.
<Dr_willis> I put it in its own window, then put it below everything, on all desktops, and removed the border.. seems to work a little nicer that way.
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> i could try that
<prak> dr_willis, how do i find the usb port where the external device is connected?
<soulrider> but i still got the problem of the back background
<Dr_willis> of course - i use most all my other apps fullsized/full screen, so i dont like gizmos ont he desktop
<Dr_willis> I like the black background. :) sort of hard to see the writing otherwise.
<Dr_willis> prak,  check 'dmesg' output
<Dr_willis> prak,  or 'sudo fdisk -l' and see what sd## devices are there.
<soulrider> yeah
<prak> they both don't show much useful information on the port
<soulrider> but with transparency it looks so much cooler :P
<prak> dr_willis
<Dr_willis> &#^@^@ eye candy and transparency. :)
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> im not too much into eye andy
<soulrider> but when i put something
<soulrider> i like it to look neat
<Dr_willis> prak,  if its a usb thumb/whatever drive - its one of the sd##  devices. or should be. unplug, check dmesg, plug in, check dmesg again...
<Dr_willis> prak,  could check ' media:/ '   also in konqueror
<prak> it's not a disk drive
<prak> it's a usb-to-serial db9 converter
<Dr_willis> and it is a?.......................
<Dr_willis> heh heh.
<Dr_willis> oh in thta case you may need to load the proper module first.
<prak> and that is connected to a ts-7250 board
<Dr_willis> I got a usb-parallel adaptor dood-dad that worked for me decently well.
<prak> load the proper module, dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> its been so long since ive used a serial device.. what are the /dev/ Serial entryes anyway?
<Dr_willis>  - /dev/ttyS# ? or is that old now a days?
<prak> minicom is auto-configured to /dev/tty8
<Dr_willis> in 'theory' the things modules should auto load and create the correct /dev/ttyS#
<Dr_willis> tty8 - is... hmm totally wrong i THINK.. should be like ttyS1 or somthing
<prak> ok
<xenol> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_willis> man look at all the  /dev/tty*  things...
<Crell> I'm having some issues with USB devices in a new Edgy install.  First item, I've a USB ZIP 250 drive that is showing up in media:/.  When I insert a disk, I get the new-media notification and tell it to open in a new window.  It closes the notice window and does nothing else.  If I try to click on it in media:/, I get an error "method mount with signature ssas on interface org.freedesktop.hal.device.volume doesn't exist".  Any idea what c
<Crell> A USB flash card reader is working fine.
<Dr_willis>  325 possibilities
<BrianSteffens> Crell: how is the zip disk formatted/
<Crell> FAT or FAT32, I'm pretty sure.
<Dr_willis> id try mounting it manually., also  a 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd## where the zipdisk is at - to double check that its seen right
<Crell> What device would it be listed as?
* Crell hates how USB devices hang off the SCSI chain at random.
<Dr_willis>    /dev/sd##
<BrianSteffens> Crell: in terminal do ls /dev to see all devices found on system
<Crell> Yeah, that really doesn't narrow it down.
<Dr_willis> edgy uses the 'UUID' and other features of a device, so you can avoid some of the confuseion with changing sd## ids
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> should list all seen devices/partitions
<BrianSteffens> Crell: not many should come up as sd#
<Crell> Hm, spiffy.
<BrianSteffens> unless you have like 50 scsi drives somehow lol
<Crell> It says it's a FAT16 on sde4
<BrianSteffens> do you need that disk to stay formatted fat16 for use in windows etc?
<Crell> Yes.
<BrianSteffens> well i'm pretty sure linux supports fat without special packages or anything
<BrianSteffens> are you able to mount it manually?
<Crell> Trying now.
<Crell> I know this system handles FAT, because it mounted a USB flash card reader without blinking.
<Crell> Manually mounting works.
<Crell> So it's something in the auto-detection.
<Dr_willis> of course the fact its a removeable usb device,, and has removeable disks.. may be a bit of confusion
<Dr_willis> I can say that ive never owned a zip drive/disk. heh - that company really  *@*@(#'ed me off in other ways - so i never bought from them again
<Crell> I've a lot of old legacy data on ZIP disks.
<Crell> Well, as I said I've a USB multi-slot flash card reader as well, and that works perfectly.
<BrianSteffens> when i was about 13 my dad got me an old zip100 thing for a birthday lol
<Crell> So it's something to do with the ZIP drive itself, not the entire USB system.
<BrianSteffens> i thought it was the coolest thing in the world
<BrianSteffens> until automagically all the data was gone one day after not using a disk for 6 months or so
<Crell> oops
<BrianSteffens> it was the last backup of an entire album of my music
<BrianSteffens> granted a 13 year old's music was terrible.. i still hate iomega though ha
* Crell wonders if he should just pull this data off via manual mounting and burn CDs.
<Dr_willis> Iomega and that other company had such a strangle hold on high-storage removeable media for so long.. i laughed my backside off when cd-burners got cheap
<Crell> Of course, CDRs aren't exactly the longest-lived devices either.
<Crell> SyQuest?
<BrianSteffens> external hdd ftw! lol
<Dr_willis> Redundant stack of 'redundant' disks.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> usb hard drives are so fast and cheap.. :)
<Crell> Yeah, well, I'm looking for long-term storage, and I've got a gig or so of data on ZIP disks as is.
<Dr_willis> now external SATA drives are getting  on the market
<Crell> And neither my ZIP 250 USB nor my ZIP 100 IDE drive are reading correctly.  That makes me not happy. :-)
<BrianSteffens> go for an external hard drive for longterm then... compared to zip disks the price is so much better
<BrianSteffens> i don't reallyunderstand how zip drives still sell
<Dr_willis> people with lots of old data. :)
<soulrider> BrianSteffens: they still sell ?
<BrianSteffens> hehe
<Crell> Because the 3" floppy never had a replacement.
<Dr_willis> the LS120 was a good replacement for the floppy drive
<BrianSteffens> yeah man i was in a computer store just last week
<BrianSteffens> looking at hard drives
<Dr_willis> I got one of them.. somewhere..
<Crell> LS120 would have been great.
<soulrider> its retarded to buya  zip drive
<BrianSteffens> and lo and behold a ZIP250 DRIVE AND ZIP250 DISK!
<Dr_willis> they  just dident market them well.. and then cd-writers prices plummeted..
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> even DVD Burners
<soulrider> theyre not expensive
<soulrider> i mean
<soulrider> i have one that means theyre affordable :P
<Dr_willis> now if ONLY dual layer dvd-media would get affordable
<Crell> Iomega got all the preinstall contracts, but then the media never came down in price.
<BrianSteffens> i know! i hadn't looked into dvd burners
<BrianSteffens> until just recently when i built my new computer
<BrianSteffens> and i couldn't believe how cheap they are now
<soulrider> Dr_willis: where i live DVDs are pretty cheap
<Crell> There's a desperate need for rewritable media that is cheap enough that you can give it to someone and not care if you get it back.
<Dr_willis> LiteOnDVD burner, DL = #50
<soulrider> but dual layers are insane
<Crell> Right now there isn't one.
<soulrider> like 10x more expensive
<Dr_willis> soulrider yep... thats the issue...
<Dr_willis> 10x the price for 2x the storage
<BrianSteffens> definitely crell.. the media for zip disks was always their downfall
<soulrider> i have a sony drive
<soulrider> i wish i had a LiteOn DVD Drive
<brianw> anyone use autopackage apps w/ kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> walmart has them for $50 :)
<soulrider> had my LiteOn drive for 4 years
<Crell> So no idea why this thing is not reading the drive, though? :-)
<soulrider> and still works
<soulrider> its an ood CD burner
<soulrider> 12x :P
<Dr_willis> brianw,  i did a few mo ago...
<soulrider> Dr_willis: no walmarts where i live :P
<BrianSteffens> Crell: i have no idea about that.. search up google/kubuntu forums a bit?
<Dr_willis> Ive had some cd/dvd burners die on me lately. or just get real flakey.
<brianw> Dr_willis: I need to install an app for my Mom that only is packaged this way.
<Crell> Looks like.  *sigh*
<BrianSteffens> i put in a quick search for that and found lots of similar stuff right away
<soulrider> Dr_willis: what brand ?
<brianw> Dr_willis: how does it work? pretty good?
<Dr_willis> I saw a burner the other day that had  30-in-1 media reader slots built in...
<Crell> Only vaguely related question.  I've also got a USB Bluetooth 1.1 adapter from D-Link plugged in.  The system isn't picking it up at all, thou.
<BrianSteffens> what?????
<Crell> though.
<Dr_willis> this liteon one - seems very decent.. for $50 its ok priced. decent speed...
<BrianSteffens> 30 slots???????
<Crell> Dr_willis: You mean 3.
<Dr_willis> 30 in 1
<Dr_willis> 30 different kids of media
<BrianSteffens> O_______O
<soulrider> Dr_willis: wtf ?
<soulrider> did it whipe your butt too ?
<BrianSteffens> tape backup? :D
* Crell spits on all flash media companies.
<Dr_willis> heck ive seen some usb-media-reader that claimed 61 different things supported.
<BrianSteffens> audo cassette?
<Crell> No, there's just a different format of flash media for every frickin' device, because manufacturers all suck.
<Dr_willis> whats amuseing is how windows makes a drive letter for each 'slot'
<soulrider> so windows will make 30 different drive letters?
<BrianSteffens> anybody know what happens when windows runs out of drive letters?
<Dr_willis> if ya have it pluged in while installing XP.. then XP installs to like W:
<soulrider> LOL Dr_willis
<BrianSteffens> ROFL
<soulrider> BrianSteffens: no idea, but would love to know
<Dr_willis> BrianSteffens,  i knwo windows and some programs HATE it when your C: is a media reader slot with no device in it...
<soulrider> windows sucks
<Dr_willis> its so fun in windows to plug in a media stick.. then have to figure out which drive letter its on...
<BrianSteffens> i'm tempted to get on my media machine right now and fill up my drive letters with mounted disk images and then plug in a flash card
<Crell> How would I coax Linux/Kubuntu to load the driver for a USB BT adater that it sees via lsusb but doesn't do anything with?
<soulrider> BrianSteffens: SOLVE THE MYSTERY FOR ALL OF US!
<soulrider> sry caps
<Crell> Dr_willis: No different than figuring out which sdX it's on in Linux if you don't have it pre-mapped or use automounting software.
* BrianSteffens IS A NOOB TO LINOX!
<Dr_willis> Crell,  'fdisk -l' does wonders...
<BrianSteffens> anybody ever heard someone call it 'linox'?
<Dr_willis> and dmesg output... as opposed to windows just sitting there with C: through H: on my machine.. :)
<BrianSteffens> like when someone asks for a computer with 'the windows' on it
<Crell> BrianSteffens: Yeah, Linus Torvalds. :-)
<soulrider> BrianSteffens: i havnt
<BrianSteffens> there was an IT guy at a place i used to work
<soulrider> i feel like ana ss saying this, but i hate stupid people
<BrianSteffens> nobody would listen to me, they thought he knew everything
<BrianSteffens> called it 'the windows' and 'linox'
<soulrider> LOL
<BrianSteffens> OH! and 'efernet'
<soulrider> hahaha
<soulrider> i just laugh at people like that
<soulrider> but they do get me amd sometimes
<BrianSteffens> yeah haha
<BrianSteffens> when they're making you get up so THEY can install ms office on YOUR computer cause they wanna make sure it's done right
<soulrider> yeah lol
<soulrider> i used to get calle dby my neighbours all the time
<brianw> I am downloadin edgy right now. Will be my first ubuntu experience. Gotta see what all the fuss is about. :(
<brianw> er :)
<soulrider> to ix their computers
<soulrider> brianw: way to go mate!
<Crell> brianw: Welcome aboard. :-)
<BrianSteffens> welcome ^^
* Crell is only a recent (K)Ubuntu convert from Debian.
<brianw> I use gentoo mostly, but autopackage is a nogo w/ gentoo. So I will give kubuntu a whirl.
<BrianSteffens> soulrider: i always keep the fact that i know how to use computers verrry quiet
<soulrider> yes, BrianSteffens
<soulrider> th eproblem is
<soulrider> i look like a nerd lol
<brianw> BrianSteffens: heh I know exactly what you mean ;)
<soulrider> they even if they dont know me
<BrianSteffens> hahahaha
<soulrider> theya ssume i know about  computers
<soulrider> which tends to REALLY bother me
<soulrider> or
<BrianSteffens> luckily i don't look like a nerd, but on the other hand i love to help people
<BrianSteffens> so i usually end up letting it out at some point
<soulrider> when they think its flattering to call me Bill Gates
<BrianSteffens> ewwwwwwwwwww i hate that
<soulrider> yeah..., tell it to me
<brianw> anyone here have an hp photosmart printer?
<BrianSteffens> hm poweriso only gives me 8 virtual drives
<BrianSteffens> better install daemon tools too
<soulrider> daemon tools ?
<BrianSteffens> another virtual mounter
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> i meant
<soulrider> "daemon tools?" as in
<soulrider> whata bouit daemon tools ?
<soulrider> :P
<soulrider> i musta dmit
<soulrider> until 6 months ago
<soulrider> i was a windows user
<soulrider> luckily those dark days are ove
<soulrider> r
<BrianSteffens> i was a windows user until 3 weeks ago haha
<Crell> You poor guy. :-)
<soulrider> LOL
<soulrider> BRB, ice-cream :D
<BrianSteffens> I AM A NOOB TO THE LINOX
<fowlduck> BrianSteffens: I still use Windows, for what it's good for
<brianw>  hahah
<BrianSteffens> my main and server are converted to kubuntu
* fowlduck is not a fanboy
<BrianSteffens> media machine is still windows
<fowlduck> precisely
<BrianSteffens> it's like my junkpile compatibility deal
<fowlduck> i game on mine
<fowlduck> and devel in visual studio
<BrianSteffens> ah yes the one thing ms did right imho
<BrianSteffens> visual studio :o) lovely
<fowlduck> yeah, VS is pretty sweet
<fowlduck> best IDE I have ever used
<Crell> I'm a web developer.  Zend Studio is cross-platform. :-)
<Crell> If I didn't need to support IE, Windows would not exist.
<fowlduck> never tried Zend
<BrianSteffens> zend is good if you're doing that stuff hehe
<Crell> It's rather expensive, but it's a kick-ass PHP IDE.
<fowlduck> I just do windows devel for school, not in personal junk
<Crell> We use it at work.
<BrianSteffens> isn't there a free version too?
<fowlduck> Crell: that's good to know, although I'm a hater of PHP
<BrianSteffens> perl all the way!
<fowlduck> python here
<fowlduck> ftw
<BrianSteffens> i like php enough, i just don't care for web programming
<Dr_willis> the web is over rated.
<Dr_willis> just a fad.
<Dr_willis> :)
<fowlduck> lol yeah
<BrianSteffens> ahhahaha
<Dr_willis> soon everything will be flash anyway
<fowlduck> python > php + perl + ruby
<Dr_willis> :)
<BrianSteffens> * > ruby
<fowlduck> python is just balls to the wall power, while keeping it simple
<fowlduck> ruby has its' place, just like perl and php do
<fowlduck> python doesn't know its' place
<fowlduck> sometimes i think it tries to do too much
<BrianSteffens> LOGO
<BrianSteffens> GOOO APPLE LOGO
<BrianSteffens> TURTLE FOR THE WIN
<Dr_willis> Comal
<fowlduck> lol
<fowlduck> w0rd
<fowlduck> LOGO rules!!!
<fowlduck> LOGOS or LOGO
* Dr_willis kicks booty in REXX
<fowlduck> I can't remember
<BrianSteffens> who knows
<BrianSteffens> ha
<fowlduck> BASIC
<Dr_willis> !find logo
<ubotu> Found: xlogo, fblogo, linuxlogo, syslogout, ucblogo
<fowlduck> just BASIC
<Dr_willis> !find basic
<ubotu> Found: bwbasic, nagios-plugins-basic, ohphone-basic, r-cran-fbasics, selinux-basics (and 1 others)
<BrianSteffens> how about basic-a
<fowlduck> QBASIC even
<Dr_willis> 'truebasic'
<Dr_willis> AmigaBasic - one of the worse basics ever.
<Dr_willis> :)
<BrianSteffens> Enter line to edit: 15
<BrianSteffens> Enter new line: GOTO SOMEWHEREELSE! YA
<soulrider> im back
<soulrider> LOGO kicked ass
<soulrider> i remember being like 5 or 6
<soulrider> and using it
<soulrider> and try to draw boobs
<BrianSteffens> LMAO
<soulrider> i was ahead of my time :P
<megapig> My Adept Installer won't start anymore, anyone know how to fix it?
<BrianSteffens> with daemon tools and poweriso together i now have a drive P:
<BrianSteffens> anymore virtual drive managers?
<Dr_willis> well.. given the vast amount of details you just gave megapig ...   .. id say no. :)
<soulrider> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> megapig, maybe it's locked
<Dr_willis> megapig,  any sort of error messages?
<BrianSteffens> megapig: run it from terminal to see error output
<megapig> When I try to start it it just says:
<megapig> megapig@MegaPig:/$ apt-get install 915resolution
<megapig> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<megapig> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<megapig> megapig@MegaPig:/$
<megapig> oops
<megapig> wrong
<Dr_willis> one of the E: lines would of suficed.
<Dr_willis> heh
<Admiral_Chicago> megapig, is adept open?
<BrianSteffens> first are you root, second, do you have it opened somewhere else or a sudo apt-get or something going?
<Dr_willis> you need to do 'sudo apt-get install 915resolution'
<Dr_willis> also :)
<megapig> I don't think so
<xenol> ppl i want to ask if backports to dapper r safe to install? wont it destroy system stability?
<Admiral_Chicago> xenol, pretty much
<megapig> It says something about an incorrect APT configuration =/
<Admiral_Chicago> it's for testing / bleeding edgy packages
<Admiral_Chicago> Jonty has a nice away message
<megapig> It says that I should try "apt-setup" or "apt-get update", but that does'nt work
<xenol> so if i am now i am downlaoding those packages is there any way how not to install them?
<Crell> Does Kubuntu have its own menu manager?
<Crell> The KMenu editor is pointing at the normal KMenu, not the Kubuntu mentu.
<xenol> admiral_chicago how can i not to install em if they r downlaoded and rdy to install?
<Admiral_Chicago> xenol, same as any package
<xenol> so i edit my sources.list and then sudo-apt get update?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, sudo apt-get update first, then sudo apt-get install foo
<xenol> so those backports packages will be  installed but if i sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get uprgade it will change back to stable package?
<rance> I need an alsa guru, there is a bug in the alsa driver for my sound card and I cant get alsa to properly detect the FEATURES of my sound card.  (it is properly detecting the sound card itself)
<rance> anyway, I've got no sound, and I'm out of resources
<otaku-san> I'm installing firefox 2 on dapper and it says this Unzip the .tar.gz file in /opt directory using the following command
<otaku-san> sudo tar -C /opt -xzvf firefox-2.0.tar.gz
<otaku-san> there is no such thing as a /opt directory...in kubuntu that is
<otaku-san> it's for ubuntu
<fiendskull9> hey
<fiendskull9> ive already got nvidia drivers up and running?
<fiendskull9> -?
<fiendskull9> sorry
<fiendskull9> shouldnt i be able to apt-get install beryl
<fiendskull9> and itll work
<xenol> otaku-san can u tell me if when i changed sources list will backport packages install if they were downloaded before?
<otaku-san> fiendskull9: it should....if you have nvidia working it'll work
<fiendskull9> mmk
<fiendskull9> just wondering if there was any fancy crap for kubuntu
<fiendskull9> thanks man ;)
<xenol> otaku-san can u tell me it plz?
<otaku-san> fiendskull9: hahah no beryl is already some pretty fancy crap! ;)
<fiendskull9> yah
<fiendskull9> i used it on VLOS (gentoo derivant)
<otaku-san> xenol: I was just getting to that
<fiendskull9> and wanted to give it a test on my kubuntu box
<xenol> ah
<otaku-san> fiendskull9: lucky....my poor TNT2 Nvidia card would have a heartattack and die...I've seen beryl and compiz tho working before...just not for me
<Admiral_Chicago> !firefox | otaku-san
<ubotu> otaku-san: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Omnifrog> installing kubuntu on a 333mhz machine is excruciatingly slow
<Admiral_Chicago> try following the new version
<fiendskull9> otaku-san: *hugs his 6900*, beryl and compiz are diff tho
<fiendskull9> Omnifrog: WTF ARE YOU DOING THAT!?
<otaku-san> xenol: I wouldn't be the best person to answer that question...I've messed with sourcelists alot...but I don't really understand your question
<xenol> well i did this i had 2 packages from backports edgy to dapper and they r downloaded and ready to install
<Omnifrog> hahaha, cause i can
<xenol> i stopped updating and edeited sources list
<xenol> then sudo apt-get update
<xenol> and started upgrade
<xenol> so i have problem with those 2 downloaded packages if they will be installed or nor and if so how to remove them?
<xenol> so i have for dapper not from edgy
<Omnifrog> to make matters worse i have a 40 gig hard drive on a pci controler and the cd on the first ide port on the motherboard
<jerp> xenol, there is a 'clean' option
<jerp> and autoclean
<xenol> so just stop the update then sudo apt-get clean
<xenol> and start from beginning?
<jerp> like ........ sudo apt-get clean/autoclean
<otaku-san> xenol: yeah...basically
<jerp> nto like that actually
<jerp> not
<jerp> remove the slash and use one at a time
<xenol> slash?
<jerp> /
<xenol> wat u mean?
<otaku-san> jerp: hahaha take this one please...I'm so n00b here now...we've moved to something I didn't completely know
<jerp> what do you think?
<jerp> or try apt-get --help in the terminal
<jerp> and see it there
<xenol> so after i sudo apt-get clean all downloaded packages r gone and i have to DL them again?
<jerp> I think it is that the cache is cleaned
<jerp> read apt-get --help
<jerp> and if you'd like run update/dist-upgrade again
<Omnifrog> first attempt to install on this old thing barfed at the partition stage
<Crell> Does Kubuntu have its own menu manager?  The KMenu editor is pointing at the normal KMenu, not the Kubuntu mentu.
<jerp> crell, yeah
<jerp> right click on the big K
<jerp> 'edit menu'
<T3hWiz0rd> what is the best way to split .cue files in linux?
<T3hWiz0rd> because i've got a few albums that need to be split that way from it.
<jerp> actually 'menu editor'  sorry
<Crell> jerp: Ah!  I see, it's showing a full tree while the real menu displays a pruned tree.  Confusing. :-)
<jerp> hey, I didn't design it
<Omnifrog> dang, partitioning is not going well
<xenol> it is possible to install FF 2.0.0.1 on kubuntu? can i download .deb file?
<jerp> xenol, it should work I believe
<otaku-san> xenol: you may need to create the /opt directory...and yes it's possible I'm about to do it! ;)
<xenol> only tar.bz is avaiable to download :/
<xenol> well i am interested
<xenol> installed FF in ubuntu is 1.5.0.8 i think
<otaku-san> xenol: tar.bz are your friends...if you have all the dependencies! hahaha
<xenol> and i am interested why it cant update to 2.0.0.1 from that version
<xenol> thats sux
<otaku-san> because the packs arn't there for dapper
<xenol> ou
<xenol> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<otaku-san> but once you manually install this from the mozilla site ff will search for updates like it does in winbloze
<xenol> winbloze?
<xenol> !winbloze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winbloze - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<otaku-san> hahaha a mean way to say Windows
<xenol> lol
<xenol> hmm if i install it from tar.bz file from site
<otaku-san> !firefox | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<xenol> will i have ugly GNOME icon for FF or the classic one?
* fastduke is rolling with laughter... what originality
<otaku-san> follow that xenol....oh and you can change the icon easily
* otaku-san is off to install ff 2
<xenol> why do i get error loading khtml when i want to visit that page?
<slop> help! when i put an sd card in my card reader, it automatically pops up on my desktop...i can open it and move files and such, but it won't let me delete any...if i try from console, it says "rm: cannot remove `100_0352.JPG': Read-only file system" - how do i delete files from my card?
<otaku-san> xenol: I have no idea...I don't use konq for internet use
<xenol> opera?
<otaku-san> yes and ff
<brianw> slop: you need to have th umask mount option set
<xenol> it says some unknown symbol or smth similar to that
<slop> brianw: where do i set that?
<brianw> slop: usually in fstab, I have yet to use the new kde/hal setup yet. So not sure how to w/ that.
<brianw> slop: I would think it would set it up right.
<brianw> slop: what is the output of this: mount
<brianw> slop: the line concerning the sdcard of course.
<slop> /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<brianw> slop: and the output of this: id
<slop> brianw: uid=1000(slop) gid=1000(slop) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),111(scanner),114(admin),1000(slop)
<Omnifrog> slop, have you tried to move the files instead of copy?
<brianw> slop: well I do not know why it is mounting it ro...
<xenol> can anyone  help me with this plz? when i want to erase history in konq it says
<xenol> 90_: 'URLs expire after XX days.' Unfortunately the plural handling of KLocale does not work here, as I only need the word 'days' and not the entire sentence here. Sorry.
<xenol>  days
<slop> Omnifrog: i can move them, but now i want to delete them
<slop> Omnifrog: i mean copy
<Omnifrog> oh
<slop> is there somewhere i can set it to not automatically mount as ro?
<slop> in kcontrol, if i go to System Administration/Disk & Filesystems, and right click the mounted partition and select properties, the Writeable option is checked already
<otaku-san> xenol: got ff 2 working...how about you?
<xenol> aint doing am updating and going to bed
<xenol> will do it later today
<xenol> MErry Xmas to u all GN
<jerp> thanks xenol, and to you and yours :)
<mportillah> hola
<__mikem> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kubuntu132> I have a root password assigned. How to make kde ask for root password instead of the user's one when I try to open a program which requires root privileges?
<brianw> isn't that what kdesu is for?
<burner> it's like gksudo
<burner> i think you just have to open a term... su and then launch whatever
<kubuntu132> burner: it's not practical to open a term everytime i'd like to open adept, for example
<burner> so use kdesu and sudo
<burner> why you gotta use the root pw?
<jerp> kubuntu132: I saw a couple days ago that there's an app in the repositories that allows multiple system passwords for single users
<brianw> what is a system password?
<Omnifrog> qwerty
<brianw> dvorak
<Omnifrog> the root pw is your pw
<Omnifrog> lol@ dvorak
<brianw> the root pw is definitely not my pw
<redbull> Bonjour y a t'il un insomniaque pour m'aider en PV je dbute et j'ai un problme avec compiz
<purpleposeidon> !kubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-fr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Omnifrog> what are you after burner
<brianw> heh, afterburner
<redbull> sorry, thanks !
<Omnifrog> lol
<Omnifrog> the users password that was entered during the install is the root pw too Bulwinkle
<Omnifrog> burner,
<Omnifrog> that is
<burner> dude, read the backlog, i'm cool ;)
<Omnifrog> oh
<Omnifrog> sorry
<Omnifrog> im a l00zzer
* burner validates, but shrugs and goes on
* Omnifrog gets back to hello kitty post-it note version of life story
<Omnifrog> yippy!
<Omnifrog> 48hours later the install is done!
<knapp> Is there a graphical frontend for FFMPEG?
<knapp> I'm trying to convert some VOB's to AVI.
<Omnifrog> im rebooting a 333mhz zombie
<Omnifrog> i built this thing out of a scrap pile from the 90's
<Omnifrog> hahah
<Omnifrog> the first reboot is going well, slow, but well
<Ppjet6> hi ! anyone using cedega please ? :)
* burner uses thoggen for dvd ripping knapp 
<burner> Ppjet6, using latest wine you got that error?
<Omnifrog> "he boots, he scores!"
<Omnifrog> heheh
<burner> check ubuntuforums for wow support?
<Ppjet6> burner: not yet on forums, but i think it's the lastest wine yes
<Ppjet6> wait, i look
<burner> Ppjet6, wine --version
<Ppjet6> 0.9.27
<Omnifrog> Huston, we have desktop
<burner> bummer... same as me
<Ppjet6> :/
<Ppjet6> burner: particular configuration ?
<burner> i think i saw an article in digg ages back about playing WoW in ubuntu
<burner> i play warcraft 3, not WoW
<Ppjet6> :/
<burner> WoW costs a lot ;)
<Ppjet6> i can't test war3 i havn't ^^
<BrianSteffens> mmorpgs are cheap if you play them a lot
<Ppjet6> yes, i play on private servers :)
<BrianSteffens> hehe
<BrianSteffens> as a hobby, compare $15 a month to going skiing/snowboarding twice a month
<BrianSteffens> or going to the bars every friday
<Ppjet6> ^^
<Ppjet6> i'm testing steam with wine :)
<BrianSteffens> hehe nice
<Ppjet6> "Updating platform" :)
<Ppjet6> hum :/
<morvok> hehe, Qemu sparc-32 emulation is so /slow/..
<burner> BrianSteffens, a season pass is $350 and I go about 25 times a year :)
<BrianSteffens> :)
<Ppjet6> i go to sleep ;), good night and happy Nowel :) (i'm french ^^)
<Ppjet6> burner: thanks ;)
<wayne_> I have a question about a problem I have in trying to upgrade from kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10
<Ppjet6> !! burner -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38610/ :), that's what it result
<HailandKill> Hi, the smbclient is installed but smbmount isn't recognised...
* burner slowly opens link
<burner> mount -t smbfs
<Ppjet6> ?
<HailandKill> oh, ok, thanks.
<burner> Ppjet6, you're trying to compile it?
<Ppjet6> cedega, yes :), it's an installation script
<wayne_> I tried to do a "apt-get dist-upgrade" from 6.06, and during part of the install, it fails with an error about "incorrect nice value".  How can I recover from this?
<burner> get the cedega .deb
<Ppjet6> if you have it, yes ^^
<burner> wayne_, try dist-upgrading again :)
<burner> Ppjet6, transgaming.com ;)
<Ppjet6> burner: (http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/OSAlternatifs/Logiciels-2/cedega-successeur-wouha-sujet_41836_1.htm)
<burner> aw man, best of luck to ya... i'm not a hardcore gamer ;)  just play now and again
<burner> speaking of... i think again is coming around... i play war3 over and over, wish there was an expansion pack again ;)
<Ppjet6> ^^
<burner> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<burner> follow that!
<Ppjet6> thanks ;), i look it
<burner> wiki's are so wonderful
<wayne_> burner: I tried the dist-upgrade again, and it fails with unmet dependencies on xutils, xutils-dev
<burner> apt-get -f install ?
<Ppjet6> (i don't find it on french wiki .. ^^, so i'll search on official wiki for the futur :) )
<burner> you crazy folks with your beray's and cigarettes
<nzk> I need help with my external hard drive
<burner> :)  all in good fun... cheers, hope it works
<nzk> its ext3 formatted
<nzk> and usb
<nzk> but when I plug it in, ubuntu doesnt see it :(
<burner> usbview see it?
<burner> er... dmesg rather
<nzk> how do i check?
<nzk> fdisk -l doesnt see it
<nzk> only nautilus, but i cant do anything because its not mounted
<Ppjet6> how could i do to mount an iso ?
<onmiforg> IT LIVES!!!!!
<Omnifrog> HEHEHE
<Ppjet6> mount iso.. /path_to_iso/.. /media/iso ?
<burner> Ppjet6, man mount
<HailandKill> are there any samba kubuntu guides that take into account that kubuntu apparently doesn't use smbmount and smbumount..?
<burner> nzk, can you double click it in nautilus to mount it?
<burner> nzk, can you mount it via "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mount/point/of/sorts
<burner> wtf... this is kubuntu... where's konq ;)
<nzk> the latter command says that it doesnt exist
<BrianSteffens> haha burner
<BrianSteffens> konq owns :)
* burner shrugs and opens totem via nautilus to BrianSteffens's presumed dismay :)
<HailandKill> mount -t smbfs complains that it doesn't recognise the mount type... apt-get install smbfs is no longer valid either?
<HailandKill> Any idea, I'm trying to get my laptop to automatically mount a shared folder from a kubuntu server... I'm used to being able to use smbmount.
<burner> HailandKill, fuse?
<burner> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<burner> !smbfuse | HailandKill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burner> well crap... fusesmb is the package in universe... feel free to search the wiki ;)
<HailandKill> I'm mounting from a kubuntu server, it doesn't use NTFS
<BrianSteffens> command to untar .gz file? tar -xvf [file]  or so?
<burner> HailandKill, it's through a network as samba right?  then the NTFS portion on the other end doesn't matter... samba is samba
<HailandKill> No, sorry... there isn't NTFS anywhere. Isn't fuse for NTFS?
<burner> fusesmb will mount the "network neighborhood" in a directory you create
<burner> it's rad :)
<burner> very useful for apps that don't support samba streaming on their own... everything just works :)
<menace> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<menace> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<HailandKill> burner, ok. Thanks for the help
<Ppjet6> burner:  ! i'm installing wow ! , but i see that i havn't installed fonts :/
<Ppjet6> *i've seen (?)
<burner> good luck, i just watched a bit of that south park WoW episode ;)
<Ppjet6> ^^
<Ppjet6> (50% !)
<brianw> hmmn I downloaded the edgy eft livedcd, it downloaded fine, but the md5sum don't match...
<brianw> s/livedcd/livedvd/
<burner> brianw, get it again :)  i suggest torrents :)
<brianw> I get slower rates w/ torrent tough
<brianw> though*
<brianw> oh well, trying the torrent
<burner> really?  crazy
<burner> in any event, redownload
<brianw> yeah, I get 900KB/sec with wget
<brianw> getting like 240KB/sec from the torrent right now
<joncrlsn> help
<joncrlsn> sorry.  I was trying to ask Konversation for help.  Not the list
<Ppjet6> burner: wow is installed ! but i'll not be able to play with if it runs like that :/, i don't see mouse moving :/
<pluto> I get this error as a result of a make clean. How can I fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38615/
<burner> Ppjet6, get better video drivers?
<brianw> pluto: there is no clean target for make in the Makefile
<pluto> O.o that's not good. How do i fix it?
<Ppjet6> burner: yes, i think too
<Ppjet6> burner: thanks for all ;), good night
<burner> adios Ppjet6
<codemonkey2> KLaptop is not detecting when i plug in the power? what could it be????? it just happened before? any ideas appreciated
<pegs-using-e17> apci or apmd?
<codemonkey2> the charger is deffinately charing the batt i checked into in /proc/acpi/bat0/info
<codemonkey2> acpi
<pegs-using-e17> is it installed and running?
<codemonkey2> yes
<codemonkey2> it just show the on battery icon
<codemonkey2> wont change
<codemonkey2> ive tried shutting it down etc
<Theory> quick question: is there any way to remove the hibernate and suspend entries from the logout menu?
<codemonkey2> but to no avail, it wored before and i did nothing to it wierd :\
<pegs-using-e17> when plugging it in does the laptop react
<brianw> wow, just had a decent earthquake
<pegs-using-e17> like, does the screen go brighter and the battey start charging
<pegs-using-e17> brianw: rock!! :)
<codemonkey2> well klaptop doesnt make screen change
<codemonkey2> but i check the battery info
<brianw> heh
<codemonkey2> and its state changes
<pegs-using-e17> so it is actually charging?
<codemonkey2> yes
<pegs-using-e17> umm... close the app and restart?
<rcrook> well its all now working on my toshiba satellite A100.... except I am not sure about the mbmon and sensors for it. anyone got any clues?
<pegs-using-e17> the app i mean
<codemonkey2> i tried closing it and restart still no work
<pegs-using-e17> have u got glrellm installed?
<pegs-using-e17> gkrellm i mean (typo)
<codemonkey2> no
<codemonkey2> nah i dont deffinately
<pegs-using-e17> u could try installing that and using it to monitor...
<codemonkey2> but klaptop was working
<codemonkey2> im sure a restart of computer would fix
<codemonkey2> but i dont like doing that
<pegs-using-e17> lol.. the dreaded reboot (curse of windoze)
<codemonkey2> heheh
<codemonkey2> yeah
<codemonkey2> i liked gentoo with openbox
<codemonkey2> no issues
<codemonkey2> had to goto ubuntu after i tried to rebuild the reiser partition and killed the whole drive
<dwidmann> hahaha
<pegs-using-e17> umm... you could try restarting the service.. although im not sure how that would affect the laptop
<codemonkey2> and needed to be up and running quick, although i like not having to write my own power management scripts etc.
<dwidmann> partitioning fun ...
<codemonkey2> liked the speed of gentoo
<dwidmann> codemonkey2: What's slow, exactly?
<codemonkey2> i cant even run radrails ide in kde
<codemonkey2> chugs like a bitch
<codemonkey2> my hdd ticks over constantly
<codemonkey2> maybe i should just use openbox on ubuntu
<codemonkey2> but i like all kdes features
<dwidmann> is (lack of) memory at fault?
<codemonkey2> 512
<pegs-using-e17> u could quit klaptop, backup the config directory for klaptop and delete the origional, and then log off, log in again and see if it works
<codemonkey2> where is its config?
<Linux_Galore> codemonkey2: kde on my Ubuntu install uses 168mb, I would check what running
<Linux_Galore> what's*
<pegs-using-e17> i use e17 with konqueror and other kde apps.. i like kde apps.. just not the gui overhead
<codemonkey2> k
<dwidmann> Hahaha, man, my system is a hog ... I'm using 635MB right now.
<codemonkey2> lol
<codemonkey2> so wheres the config? cheers
<LeeJunFan> omg
<Linux_Galore> I found Linux has a habbit of using as much ram as possible tp speed up caching
<LeeJunFan> I don't use that much when I run vmware with windows XP AND Win2k3 as VM's, on top of running apache and mysql, beryl, etc locally.
<dwidmann> No, I'm using 2 gb if you count the cache :D
<Linux_Galore> codemonkey2: on kcontrol is one for kde and you can use ksysguard to check whats using what
<Linux_Galore> in*
<Linux_Galore> beryl is a bit of a ram hog
<dwidmann> Xorg + Beryl are taking an enourmous amount for an unknown reason ...
<codemonkey2> ill restart bbs
<pegs-using-e17> ok
<JohnFlux_> dwidmann: heh
<pegs-using-e17> cant find it. rats.. was hoping that would work
<dwidmann> 240MB between the two of them ...
<LeeJunFan> Linux_Galore: not from what I've seen. My system uses virtually no more RAM with beryl than w/o.
<JohnFlux_> dwidmann: that includes video card memory
<Linux_Galore> LeeJunFan: uses more here
<JohnFlux_> dwidmann: ignore those numbers
<dwidmann> Hmmm, interesting
<Linux_Galore> LeeJunFan: my fps goes down too
<dwidmann> I see no reason why Kopete should be using 106MB of RAM either ..
<JohnFlux_> dwidmann: that's the shared amount - it includes all the kde libraries
<dwidmann> No, I'm looking at Vmrss
<Linux_Galore> yeah, sounds like kopete has a leak or its segging
<shane_b> Hello
<dwidmann> hello
<shane_b> I need some help burning Edgy, but I think I just have a corrupt ISO
<codemonkey2> ok before i restarted kded crashed
<codemonkey2> restarted that
<codemonkey2> and it was fine
<shane_b> "The entered block size does not correspond with the length of the image"
<codemonkey2> what wouldn cause kded to crash?
<dwidmann> shane_b, did you check the md5's?
<pegs-using-e17> so it works now?
<shane_b> MD5s?
<codemonkey2> and one more thing on startup of kde i get this error "The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly." any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shane_b> BTW, I'm using Nero 7.
<shane_b> Ahkay, thanks
<pegs-using-e17> codemonkey2: umm.. i wouldnt know.. in most cases i nuke the kde directory in my home folder and the let it re-create itself
<codemonkey2> is that for the startup error?
<pegs-using-e17> seems to fix most things.. unfortunatly.. i then have to set it all back up again
<pegs-using-e17> yeah.. although.. im sure theres a better solution
<codemonkey2> yeah
<pegs-using-e17> what do u have running on startup
<dwidmann> backup the .kde directory, nuke it, copy back what you n eed?
<codemonkey2> umm knetworkmanager and thats bout it
<codemonkey2> not much
<pegs-using-e17> ok.. if you stop that running on statup does it fix it?
<codemonkey2> ill try
<codemonkey2> it did work fine yesterday
<codemonkey2> i getting all these wierd things, i setup bluehost hosting, uploaded a ruby on rails app up, it wouldnt work
<codemonkey2> couldnt figure it out
<codemonkey2> lastnight went to check it and it was working fine, and i did nothing like wtf hate that things just start to work
<pegs-using-e17> umm.. i had that experience with ms access once..
<codemonkey2> he
<codemonkey2> heh*
<codemonkey2> its just strange it doesnt work do nothing it does
<pegs-using-e17> maybe it needs time to initialize?
<codemonkey2> i thought that
<codemonkey2> but couldnt think of a logical reason
<codemonkey2> ruby was working fine cause was gettting ruby errors etc,, but maybe not everything was finished.
<pegs-using-e17> logic???
<codemonkey2> i had some luck, i registered a domain, then hosting, changed nameserver on domain, and it worked instantly, amazing :)
<codemonkey2> no waiting
<pegs-using-e17> nice
<codemonkey2> usually takes hours in my experience heh couldnt believe it
<codemonkey2> 2 secounds later it works
<codemonkey2> like bluehost.com but 7.99 us a month and 50gb plus 999GB transfers
<codemonkey2> everything you could need
<pegs-using-e17> thats great...
<Kr4t05> codemonkey2: It may only have worked for your subdomain.
<codemonkey2> maybe
<codemonkey2> actually one question i want answered
<codemonkey2> you got say www.bobjones.com
<Kr4t05> codemonkey2: It takes several hours for the changes to take effect globally.
<codemonkey2> and www.janejones.com
<codemonkey2> they map to the same ip
<codemonkey2> but are different sites
<codemonkey2> does the nameserver know www.bobjones.com is in folder bobjo etc?
<Kr4t05> codemonkey2: Hrm... Maybe...
<Kr4t05> It depends on how you have Apache configured.
<codemonkey2> how can it be configures?
<Kr4t05> But, I'm not good with httpds anyway...
<shane_b> MD5sum Faileed
<Kr4t05> codemonkey2: Are you hosting from your own machine or a shell account?
<codemonkey2> i got a host
<codemonkey2> i want to know how it works
<codemonkey2> because i want to setup my own server, nameservers etc
<Kr4t05> codemonkey2: You'll need to talk with your host provider.
<Kr4t05> They should be able to give you some hints.
<codemonkey2> just want to know how when 5 diff addresses map to 1 ip how it knows where the document root for that domain is
<codemonkey2> yeh
<codemonkey2> might do
<shane_b> Okay, are you guys finished?
<codemonkey2> yeh sorry buddy?
<codemonkey2> !
<pegs-using-e17> MD5 sum failed?... on the image check?
<shane_b> Its okay
<shane_b> yes.
<pegs-using-e17> bad image... re-download
<shane_b> 349 of 422 failed
<shane_b> Thought so
<shane_b> Thanks
<pegs-using-e17> np
<hagabaka> hmm, minesweeper in aptitude
<codemonkey2> anyone else know how nameservers work>
<codemonkey2> ?
<brianw> codemonkey2: what do you mean>
<codemonkey2> ok
<codemonkey2> u got two ips
<codemonkey2> www.bob.com and www.mary.com
<codemonkey2> they both map to say 1.1.1.1
<codemonkey2> how does the server forward you
<codemonkey2> does it send www.mary.com to 1.1.1.1
<codemonkey2> and then the server says here the docs are in /var/www/docs/mary for example
<codemonkey2> like im just confused i got a domain, and you delegate it to a nameserver, what is this doing exactly. How is it i reg domain at one place, the delegate it to another nameserver?
<codemonkey2> confuses me should leave networking and stick to programming
<codemonkey2> but yeah can someone give ma a pointer to ease my mind :P
<brianw> codemonkey2: you mean for apache?
<codemonkey2> yes
<brianw> there are multiple ways to do virtual hosting
<codemonkey2> well firstly what does delegating my domain do
<brianw> ip based or name based
<codemonkey2> ok
<codemonkey2> does it mean when you lookup my domain
<codemonkey2> it it pointing to the nameserver i delegated it to
<brianw> well that has nothing to do with it
<codemonkey2> its just 1 question
<codemonkey2> sorry offtrack here
<brianw> I always get dns hosted for me. Then I just setup the A records www or whatever
<brianw> it is usually cheap when you bundle it with domain registration
<codemonkey2> ok
<codemonkey2> but how does the whole thing work, delegation and mapping from domain to ip to my documents
<brianw> codemonkey2: if  you don't have dns services, then you need to set up bind for your domain
<codemonkey2> ?
<brianw> well with name mased virtual hosting, you can point 2 domains to the same ip, and depending on what url they typed into their browser they get to one domain or the other. In your apache document root, you will have a dir named after each domain. like foo.com bar.com
<brianw> but in either case you need an authoritave dns server for each domain. Usually I have the registrant provide this for me. Otherwise you need to set up bind to do it for each domain.
<codemonkey2> like my domain
<codemonkey2> is dailysoft.com.au for example
<codemonkey2> but my docuemnt root is dailyso
<codemonkey2> not the full name? that normal
<brianw> Are you going to host sites on there?
<brianw> besides dailysoft.com.au
<codemonkey2> no
<codemonkey2> this is just on bluehost
<codemonkey2> a host i setup
<codemonkey2> they are a hosting company
<brianw> so don't worry about it
<brianw> they sort all that out for you
<hagabaka> is there a package for the win32 codecs on mplayer's home page? specificly the wmv codec?
<brianw> I do not think that is provided by mplayer
<codemonkey2> just wierd how they made it dailyso not dailysoft.com.au
<brianw> brianw@hathor ~ $ qsearch -H win32codecs
<brianw> media-libs/win32codecs http://www.mplayerhq.hu/
<codemonkey2> whatif someone comes along and tries to reg dailyso.com.au then they are screwed
<brianw> codemonkey2: nah, they just use a different dir name
<codemonkey2> guess so you think it be easier but anywho i wont wory
<brianw> codemonkey2: they could use dailyso.com.au for the dir name if they wanted to
<hagabaka> hmm
<hagabaka> so they're called win32codecs? do you know which repository has them?
<brianw> hagabaka: I guess I was wrong :)
<hagabaka> what is qsearch?
<brianw> hagabaka: I have not used kubuntu yet :)
<brianw> hagabaka: it is a gentoo tool
<hagabaka> i see
<brianw> hagabaka: I am still trying to get the livedvd to download w/ a matching md5sum ...
<CaBlGuY> !flash 9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<CaBlGuY> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<brianw> flash9 hangs my ff too much
<hagabaka> does aptitude automatically update the package list periodicly or do i have to do it myself?
<hagabaka> i keep timing out when connecting to cipherfunk.org, when doing aptitude update. does it matter? can i use a different server for whatever it is for?
<hagabaka> oh, shut down
<matthew_> mmmm, nice and quiet
<hagabaka> do every deb repository contain main, universe and multiverse? or is there a way to check?
<T3hWiz0rd> hagabaka: i think they typically have all.
<robotgeek> hagabaka: no
<hagabaka> does multiverse contain unverse and main, or are those disjoint?
<robotgeek> hagabaka: disjoint
<dwidmann> hagabaka: to check, just punch in the url, you can usually browse the folders
<hagabaka> i see
<momal> For some reason my microphone doesn't work... I can hear it echo though my speakers (blowing/talking into mic) but then skype and Krec wont pick it up... Any ideas on how to fix? (I have it selected and unmuted in Kmix)
<hagabaka> is http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/ a valid repository? it doesn't have a "dists" directory like the others
<jontec_> is there a tool to redetect hardware on your system?
<pluto> I'm trying to run a binary script to install a driver but it keeps screwing up, what can I do?
<dwidmann> hagabaka: It might not be, as far as I can see, the Release and Packages files (which list the packages available in the repository) are stored in the dists folder
<hagabaka> oh
<dwidmann> Wow, killer lag followed by a disconnect ... I guess that comes as part of the package with giant downloads ...
<rjian> i need help...
<rjian> can i still resize the hard disk on dual boot??
<pluto> Anyone know why I get a /drivers/infiniband error everytime I try to perform a make clean on my system?
<Pirate-king> can you compress phots in kubuntu?
<Pirate-king> can you compress photos in kubuntu?
<hagabaka> what kind of compress?
<Pirate-king> to send in an email
<hagabaka> zip?
<Pirate-king> like picassa
<hagabaka> or resize?
<Pirate-king> resize
<hagabaka> you could try krita, or any of the other programs listed in Graphics in the K menu. and there are more you can install
<Pirate-king> ok...still looking at installing kubuntu but want to make sure all my programs I use in xp will be doable in kubuntu
<Pirate-king> downloading the iso now
<brianw> imagemagick is nice
<Pirate-king> photo editer?
<brianw> well kind of
<brianw> media-gfx/imagemagick A collection of tools and libraries for many image formats
<brianw> alot of image manipulation gui's use that as a backend
<Pirate-king> ok that is what i was asking? what I was asking what imagemagick was
<reave> how do I get mpgs to work in kubuntu
<hagabaka> yes
<reave> I run some mpgs with kaffiene and there audio but not video
<brianw> reave: you probably need win32codecs
<reave> are they compatible with kubuntu64 bit?
<reave> and where do I find them?
<hagabaka> Pirate-king: it dosen't provide an UI like image editors, but you can manipulate images with commands, e.g. using a single command to resize an image
<robotgeek> reave: no, not compatible with 64 bit, unless you setup chroot, i think
<reave> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<robotgeek> Pirate-king: you can also use digikam, which performs basic batch editing on images, with a gui
<magic_ninja> i got a few questions about encoding
<magic_ninja> i know about encoding, but i'm having probs with mpg123 encoding a wav file, i used mpg -w *.mp3 and that part was fine but it encoded to *wav (one file only), and i want each mp3 to get encoded
<magic_ninja> do i have to do this individually
<brianw> magic_ninja: for i in *.mp3; do mpg-w $i;done
<brianw> magic_ninja: for i in *.mp3; do mpg -w $i;done
<brianw> magic_ninja: btw, going from mp3 to wave is usually not a great idea. mp3 is a lossy compression
<momal> For some reason my microphone doesn't work... I can hear it echo though my speakers (blowing/talking into mic) but then skype and Krec wont pick it up... Any ideas on how to fix? (I have it selected and unmuted in Kmix)
<brianw> momal: you need to make sure you are selecting it in the recording section. not the playback section
<magic_ninja> ohhh, ok, what does "i" stand for
<magic_ninja> i get it now, you use wildcards
<brianw> magic_ninja: it is just a variable
<momal> brianw: Kmix only has output and input... mic is only listed in input and thats where its selected
<brianw> magic_ninja: you could do: for foo in *.mp3; do mpg -w $foo;done
<brianw> for i in {1..4}; do wget http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/edgy/release/kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso && md5sum kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso >> kubuntu_sums && mv kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso.$i ;done
<knapp> What package do I need to install to get video previews in Konqueror?
<brianw> I am doing that one now to test if I get different md5sums :)
<magic_ninja> brianw: i'm kind of confused sir
<magic_ninja> brianw: ohh you mean thats actually a part of the prog
<brianw> magic_ninja: what program?
<brianw> magic_ninja: `for` is just a bash program
<magic_ninja> brianw: well command line, the "for i in *.mp3" part confused me, didn't realize it was a part of the command, but is there a graphical frontend to all this
<brianw> magic_ninja: a graphical front end to bash?
<magic_ninja> brianw: no sir to mp321 or such for encoding
<akrus> is there any way to convert NTFS -> EXT3 without losing any data
<brianw> magic_ninja: mpg321 is a cli tool. There are many frontends to mpg321
<brianw> akrus: afaik, no
<akrus> sucky x_X
<magic_ninja> brianw: ok, i got ya now
<magic_ninja> brianw: ty
<brianw> magic_ninja: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_09_01.html
<seven11_> sombody help i have 22 gb pix and i know there are some double how can i find the double and throw them out
<brianw> seven11_: use `find`
<dwidmann> seven11_: install kipi-plugins, and then either in gwenview or digikam use the find duplicates plugin
<seven11_> thanks dwidmann i will give it a try
<spitwise> !slocate
<ubotu> slocate: Secure replacement of findutil's locate. In component main, is extra. Version 3.1-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 152 kB
<dwidmann> With 22gb worth of pics it will take a little while, though much, much faster than going through them all by h and
<seven11_> i was afraid you would say that
<deus> can you guys help me set up a wireless connection?
<dwidmann> It'll take a while to fingerprint them, and run the comparisons. It might take as much as an hour, give or take, depending on how weak (or strong) your hardware is
<dwidmann> I don't know anything about wireless, but the friendly neighborhood bot might ...
<dwidmann> !iwireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwireless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<akrus> could someone tell me: is there any way to move Linux from /dev/sda6 to /dev/sda1?
<dwidmann> Depends, what's on sda1 at the moment?
<brianw> akrus: you could boot a livecd and use `dd`
<brianw> dd if=/dev/sda6 of=/dev/sda1
<brianw> assuming sda1 is the same size as sda6
<brianw> or bigger
<dwidmann> don't forget to run grub-install afterwards either, or you'll regret it
<dwidmann> or mayhap I'm thinking update-grub
<dwidmann> silly me
<momal> I can hear my microphone echo through my speakers but can't get it to work in skype or Krec. I selected it in the input section and unmuted it in Kmix but still no work. Anyideas??
<dwidmann> Not sure, isn't there a skype forum?
<dwidmann> I'm willing to bet this has come up (numerous times) before
<robotgeek> deus: install knetworkmanager, it works well for me. ymmv
<momal> dwidmann: Its not a skype problem it happens in Krec as well. Nothing will record using sound from mic
<dwidmann> I figured as much, I'm just saying, I bet people ask there anyway ;)
<deus> robotgeek: how do you use it?
<deus> whats the command to restart ethernet?
<robotgeek> deus: backup your /etc/network/interfaces, remove all information from it other than "auto lo" and start knetworkmanager
<robotgeek> deus: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<deus> okay, no what?
<akrus> brianw: thanks
<deus> robotgeek, now what?
<robotgeek> deus: auto lo
<robotgeek> iface lo inet loopback
<prak> does anyone know how to setup samba?
<deus> what?
<prak> using smb4k?
<robotgeek> makde sure these are the only lines in /etc/network/interfaces, however install knetworkmanager first
<brianw> smb4k is just to mount samba shares right? it is not used to set up samba shares i think...
<deus> okay
<prak> brianw, what program is used for samba shares?
<brianw> prak: I think kde has a tool to setup a sambe server
<prak> what i'm trying to do is to access files and printer connected to another computers operating on windows
<brianw> prak: also , samba comes with a utility called swat. it is cli, but it helps in setting up samba server
<brianw> prak: ahh
<brianw> prak: smb4k should do that fine
<brianw> prak: you can also use the smb kio slave
<prak> which one is the easiest one to use?
<prak> brianw, b/c i'm kind of stuck on smb4k
<brianw> prak: depends if it is a one time access or persistent use I guess
<prak> persistent use
<prak> brianw
<brianw> smb4k would be better suited I guess.
<hagabaka> with aptitude search, can i search for only packages containing all of the keywords?
<prak> i don't know if i mounted the files on the other computer properly, brianw
<brianw> prak: I use this myself: http://www.ricardis.tudelft.nl/~vincent/fusesmb/
<brianw> prak: well check the mount points
<prak> brianw, it says smbmnt must be installed
<dwidmann> smbmnt works well ... though it's not perfect
<deus_> robotgeek: how come my wireless is not listed?  Or any wireless?  There are many in my area
<brianw> eww, I use cifs instead of smbmount. smbmount is for older win98 networking
<magic_ninja> wow, women go crazy when you hand them a diamond
<robotgeek> deus_: what does "sudo iwconfig ethX scan" list
<prak> brianw, i'm trying to set up samba networking with a windows xp computer
<brianw> prak: yeah that would be cifs
<dwidmann> brianw: it also happens to work fine with winxp networking.
<ashutosh> Hi fellas
<brianw> dwidmann: it works slower
<deus_> unrecognized request scan
<dwidmann> at least, it worked for me(TM)
<dwidmann> I didn't notice any issues with speed ...
<brianw> dwidmann: I have tested it
<robotgeek> deus_: maybe you have to "sudo ifconfig ethX up"
<ashutosh> Has ubuntu edgy hibernation stopped working for anyone?
<prak> brianw, would cifs work for smb4k?
<dwidmann> Then again, I have fast computers and a fast network ...
<brianw> dwidmann: mount the same share using smbfs then cifs and do some transfer tests
<robotgeek> deus_: also better to down the other connections
<prak> or should i use the program that you're using?
<brianw> prak: it supports bith smbfs and cifs
<deus_> unrecognized request up
<prak> brianw, are you talking about smb4k?
<brianw> prak: smb4k can use smbfs and cifs
<robotgeek> deus_: oh, when i mean ethX, i mean eth0/eth1 , whichever your wireless card is
<deus_> yeah, I got that.  Im using eth1
<prak> ok
<dwidmann> Hmm, I'll be back later, I feel like testing LG3d now
<robotgeek> deus_: which wireless card
<prak> brianw, do i need to do anything to the windows xp computer before continuing on with samba?
<deus_> whatever came with the computer... Dell E1705
<robotgeek> deus_: hmm, "sudo lshw" to the pastebin, please
<deus_> pastebin.com/844080
<deus_> http://pastebin.com/844080
<robotgeek> deus_: also, lsmod output please
<prak> brianw, i should have swat to help me to browse files with smb4k, right?
<brianw> prak: no need. swat is mainly used to set up samba server
<deus_> http://pastebin.com/844081
<prak> brianw, my situation is that smb4k found the windows workgroup
<prak> brianw, but i can't mount the files on that computer
<brianw> prak: what error do you get?
<prak> brianw, smbmnt should be installed
<brianw> prak: so install it
<brianw> prak: afaik, that should be provided by the samba package though
<brianw> prak: at least in gentoo it is. I have yet to use kubuntu still.
<prak> brianw, i can't find smbmnt in the package manager, and i'm not sure which smbmnt files are legit on the net
<robotgeek> deus_: http://pastebin.com/844082
<deus_> robotgeek: I did the first command, and it said "eth1: Host name lookup failure"
<robotgeek> deus_: weird. really weird
<deus_> really?
<robotgeek> deus_: intel cards usually dont create an issue
<deus_> hmm...
<deus_> well, it is a dell...
<smaggard> hiya
<robotgeek> well, i dunno why your wireless is not coming up. what does "sudo iwconfig eth1" tell you
<deus_> http://pastebin.com/844085
<Firefishe> I'm compiling wine source into a .deb file for ubuntu/kubuntu 6.06 (dapper) for POWER PC and I get this compile error:  http://pastebin.com/844083
<flaccid> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<edgy> Hi, dig @127.0.0.1 mysite.com would respond with mysite.com.             3600    IN      NS      authns-ws.iad.mysite.com. how can I let dig just query the localhost ns server?
<robotgeek> deus_: well, its connected
<robotgeek> deus_: sudo iwconfig eth1 scan
<deus_> again, unrecognized wireless request "scan"
<deus_> btw, 2WIRE729 is my wireless router
<robotgeek> hmm, maybe your card does not support canning
<robotgeek> scanning
<smaggard> where are the file associations located in kubuntu?
<smaggard> cuz i wanna change the icons for folders and stuff
<smaggard> nvm
<dwidmann> smaggard: right click on a file of the type in question, should be a wrench near the upper right hand corner for messing with stuff regarding that filetype ...
<smaggard> alrighty thank ya
<deus_> wait, what kind of scanning? Because it had no problems doing that in windows, and one of the gui programs scanned alright, robotgeek.
<prak> are you still there, brianw?
<robotgeek> deus_: sudo iwlist eth1 scan, sorry
<robotgeek> duh
<dwidmann> smaggard: another place to look at is kcontrol, type in file associations and it'll give you the whole list
<deus_> its okay
<deus_> http://pastebin.com/844087
<smaggard> :D
<deus_> the first one, 2Wire729 is mine as i said
<robotgeek> deus_: there you go, there are all the wireless networks :)
<deus_> okay
<robotgeek> deus_: knetworkmanager should work very well, i think
<smaggard> icons are way cool!
<deus_> alright, the pull-down menu from the system tray only displays a wired connection, no wireless stuff
<robotgeek> deus_: are you sure you dont have an entry in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<makuseru> anyone know of a program to get videos off youtube?
<deus_> robotgeek: what do you mean?
<robotgeek> deus_: also, if it has a wired connection, it does not bother with wireless
<deus_> okay, hold no
<robotgeek> makuseru: firefox + video downloader plugin
<deus_> I unplugged it, but still no wireless
<robotgeek> makuseru: then use vlc latest to see those files
<robotgeek> deus_: can you also paste /etc/network/interfaces
<deus_> (Im using two computers
<deus_> well, its only two lines
<deus_> auto lo
<prak> does anyone know if i should have setup a samba server on a windows computer in order to have a linux computer gaining access to that windows computer?
<deus_> and iface lo inet loopback
<robotgeek> deus_: oh okay.
<deus_> just like you told me
<deus_> I backed up the old interfaces
<makuseru> robotgeek: whats the name of the plugin? do you know
<robotgeek> deus_: maybe, you should try to restart knetworkmanger, kill the old daemon. (its networksomething)
<robotgeek> makuseru: video downloader
<makuseru> thanks
<deus_> how do I  kill the old daemon?
<Firefishe> deus_: use the older pentagram? *duck* ;)
<deus_> very funny
<Firefishe> deus_: sorry, I just *had* to ;) hee
<robotgeek> heh
<deus_> yeah, Ill save the new pentagram for you
<robotgeek> deus_: ps -ef | grep network , (it will say networkmanger-blah)
<deus_> yeah
<deus_> cant find anything
<makuseru> is there a way to convert .flv to .mpg in kubuntu?
<deus_> it just says grep network and kdesu kwrite
<robotgeek> makuseru: the latest vlc plays it just fine, it might be an issue getting the latest vlc though
<robotgeek> deus_: then alt + f2, and knetworkmanger then
<makuseru> i need it as an mpeg
<makuseru> mpg*
<deus_> okay, i get the knetworkmanager icon back in my system tray, and it still doesnt have wireless
<robotgeek> deus_: i really dont know what is wrong, really.
<deus_> okay, fine
<robotgeek> i would think restarting the daemon should just work
<deus_> maybe restarting the computer?
<robotgeek> i will not recommend anyone to restart their machine on linux
<robotgeek> heh
<deus_> really?
<robotgeek> deus_: its not needed, really
<deus_> why not?
<deus_> oh
<deus_> okay, well 1) I have a dual boot
<robotgeek> the only reason to do it when you have kernel upgrades
<deus_> 2) its a laptop
<robotgeek> anyways, restart it since we dunno what the service name is
<deus_> hmm.. the screen just went blank
<deus_> and its not responding
<No1Viking> I have problems getting my PC connected to my Wireless LAN. Any ieas what do to?
<deus_> its doing a whole lot of nothing
<No1Viking> I have problems getting my PC, with KDE, connected to my Wireless LAN and I know that it works without problems in Gnome. Any ideas what do to?
<No1Viking> More information.... When trying to set WEP key and Hex it seems it does not save the data
<deus_> hey! I rebooted and it did something
<cpk1> I moved my desktop to a different location changing monitors and now I cant seem to get X to start
<No1Viking> Anywhere else I can out that data so it's permanent in the system?
<smaggard> can i also make the docking panel transparent too?
<cpk1> looking at xorg.conf it seems that it recognized I had a different monitor since it changed the refresh rates but I am not really sure what is wrong
<makuseru> is there a way to convert .flv to .mpg in ubuntu?
<smaggard> ah nevermind again lol
<No1Viking> I have problems getting my PC, with Kubuntu, connected to my Wireless LAN. I know that it works without problems in Gnome. When trying to set WEP key and Hex it seems it does not save the data and I can't connect. Anywhere else I can put that data so it's permanent, and working, in the system?
<cpk1> mencoder is a pretty powerfull transcoder
<cpk1> WINDOW
<cpk1> scroll
<cpk1> ?
<cpk1> EXIT
<cpk1> off
<cpk1> on
<plugs> hey all, quick question about usb
<plugs> i want to make a ghetto makeshift usb hub
<plugs> can i attach two females to one male
<plugs> with solder and whatnot?
<robotgeek> No1Viking: get knetworkmanager
<No1Viking> robotgeek, thanks
<deus_> okay, robotgeek, I got it working.  Thanks!
<robotgeek> deus_: cool. restart fixen?
<deus_> yeah
<deus_> btw, sometimes when I shut down I get a blank screen and the computer stalls, and I have to unplug the battery
<robotgeek> lol
<deus_> do you know whats going on?
<robotgeek> file a bug
<deus_> mmm...
<deus_> good night
<robotgeek> deus_: night
<cpk1> ugh I cant get X to start =(
<bluebunny> Try startx?
<cpk1> been doing invoke-rc.d kdm start
<cpk1> just gives me a blank screen on tty7
<matthew_> If I dd a 20 GB HD to a 200 GB HD, will I still be able to access the extra 180 Gigs?
<bluebunny> Try typing startx at the command line.
<bluebunny> dd is probably a bad idea.
<cpk1> ahh at least i get an error with startx suppose i should have done it the old fashioned way first =P
<matthew_> bluebunny, why?
<bluebunny> Because you have things like the partition table to consider.
<matthew_> bluebunny, ah, ok...that's what I was wondering...
<matthew_> I just got a 200 GB hard drive...I want to transfer all the stuff from my 20 Gig to my 200 Gig...programs...etc...is there a special software I should use?
<cpk1> cp?
<bluebunny> dito
<matthew_> cp /* -fr ?
<bluebunny> Just make sure that it is partitioned and formatted before copying.
<bluebunny> and mounted
<matthew_> cp /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb1 ?
<bluebunny> Uhh, no.
<bluebunny> How many files do you really need copied?
<matthew_> bluebunny, the whole system and installed programs...approximately 4.4 Gb's
<cpk1> hmm well it didnt like it when i changed my driver from nvidia to nv
<smaggard> matthew> u can use dd too
<cpk1> which driver is the nonfree one?
<matthew_> smaggard, that's what I thought...but bluebunny said no...
<matthew_> smaggard, what command could I issue? I'll probably be running off a liveCD to do the copy...
<smaggard> why not? that will make it where u can boot it and everything exactly like it is now, and then add another partition
<racarr> If you use dd
<racarr> and the drive fails
<burner> anyone know how to get kaddressbook to read a public contact folder on an exchange server?
<racarr> you can't restore it to another drive
<smaggard> what? thats bs
<cpk1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<racarr> No it's not
<smaggard> dd wont destroy the source drive
<racarr> But if the source drive
<racarr> DOES break
<racarr> you can't put the backup on another drive
<smaggard> thats the craziest thing ive ever heard
<racarr> smaggard: It's true
<matthew_> racarr, yeah, but I could just reinstall the OS and programs...just want to avoid that...lol
<smaggard> of course if you have a failed recovery attempt you cant restore from the target drive.. nothing can
<racarr> That wasn't the point
<smaggard> i have used dd a thousand times to restore ppls computers to exactly the way they were before. OS, boot records, all of it.
<racarr> the point was the reason a lot of people consider dd a bad idea for a backup is if you backup with dd to some other hard drive
<racarr> then the hard drive BREAKS because of lightning or something, unusable
<racarr> and they buy a new hard drive
<racarr> it's likely the image won't work
<smaggard> hes not backing up, hes trying to copy a drive to another
<racarr> because the disk geometry will likely be different
<Asos_Illusionist> hiz..
<racarr> Ah, sorry, I missed the beginning
<brae> icq
<racarr> Well, I thought I saw the beginning, and thought it was backups
<smaggard> ah yeah i agree on that tho, dd isnt good for trying to make images and then restoring those images to a new hd i woudlnt think
<Asos_Illusionist> anyone to help a bit with the fglrx..
<bluebunny> Mathew: are you still going to use your old drive for anything, or do you want to switch over completely to the new drive?
<matthew_> so...what command _should_ I use to copy all the stuff?
<dwidmann> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<smaggard> but hes going from 20gb to 200gb.. just dd everything over to the new drive and make a new partition to get the rest of the drive
<matthew_> bluebunny, nah, going to trash the 20...maybe give it away...
<Asos_Illusionist> okz.. i'll see if its the same way.. cause it's working but i aint got direct..
<smaggard> i think its dd if /dev/hda of /dev/hdb  with hda being source and hdb being target
<racarr> matthew: cp -a -x works, dd  works in this case, rsync, tar, bzip, gzip, whatever you want
<matthew_> racarr, so, what would the specific command be?
<racarr> matthew: If you just wanted to copy all the files and maintain permissions and symbolic links
<smaggard> its dd if /dev/hda of /dev/hdb  with hda being source and hdb being target
<racarr> matthe_: You could run cp -a -x /path/to/first/folder /path/to/destination/folder/
<smaggard> for a 2nd time..
<smaggard> lol
<bluebunny> Mathew: I would just make the new drive master, do a fresh install of everything on it, then copy the important data files fromm your old drive.
<smaggard> i think he wants a drive that will boot and everything
<matthew_> yep, I do want a drive that'll boot and everything...
<smaggard> i have used dd on a ton of winblows computers too
<smaggard> yeah just use dd, it gets EVERYTHING
<smaggard> did u see the command i put above?
<matthew_> smaggard, but what about the geometry of the drive ?
<matthew_> no matter?
<smaggard> dont matter...
<dwidmann> An argument over which method of copying is best, yup, I am where I think I am
<bluebunny> Physical geometry is mostly a fiction nowadays.
<smaggard> i have used dd to go from old failing drives to new drives
<smaggard> basically, you HAVE to make sure that you get the drive names right
<smaggard> if you get them reversed, you will write an empty source drive to your drive full of information and have 2 blank drives lol
<matthew_> ok...so...I would do dd if /dev/hda of /dev/hdb ? Seems like it should be different...like dd if / of /mnt/slave/
<matthew_> or something
<bluebunny> You may as well try dd, but I tend to shy away from it. Just get the if and of right or you may hose your important data.
<smaggard> so its safe to actually cd into /dev/hda and make sure stuff is there
<dwidmann> matthew_:  you would unmount the drives and do this from a livecd, probably.
<smaggard> yeah i know it seems that way, i thought the same the first time i used it
<matthew_> dwidmann, well, yeah...
<smaggard> yeah i always do mine from a livecd
<word> irc chat and games work...pretty much everything requiring the internet works...except for all of my internet browsers
<smaggard> matthew let me check that syntax 1 more time
<matthew_> ok...so...dd if /dev/hda1 of /dev/hdb ?
<matthew_> smaggard, no prob
<word> i haven't changed anything..tried resetting the modem and router..no luck :-/
<smaggard> matthew> heres a link just so you can be 100% sure
<smaggard> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=362506
<smaggard> i myself LOVE dd, it always works
<bluebunny> Mathew: whatever you do, you should back up your important data to a CD or something just in case something goes wrong.
<smaggard> i dont care if its a unix system, linux or windows..
<smaggard> yeah while you actually have it and access. u may want to get your home and whatever
<matthew_> lol...I may just do a copy from my DSL liveCD...much less complicated...although...I will have to reinstall GrUB
<bluebunny> Mathew: remember "if" means "in file" and "of" means "out file."
<matthew_> bluebunny, that's what I gathered...
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> well, dd will def be the easiest thing for u to do imo
* dwidmann thinks any method would be easy
<matthew_> ok.... dd if /dev/hda of /dev/hdb          ?
<bluebunny> dd is a great program, so long as you don't get your inputs and outputs mixed up.
<smaggard> is ur hda ur source?
<matthew_> smaggard, yep...
<matthew_> hda1
<matthew_> but it should be cool, since the other partition is swap
<smaggard> u only want partition 1 or the whole drive?
<smaggard> if u want the whole drive dont put the 1
<smaggard> im sure u knew that..
<smaggard> and im also sure u have hdb as ur target..
<matthew_> so...ok. One last time.           dd if /dev/hda of /dev/hdb
<smaggard> yup that will take the entire source and copy to ur target
<brae> poopoo
<matthew_> very cool...thanks a lot!
<smaggard> yup np
<bluebunny> Mathew: I'm assuming /dev/hda is your old drive and /dev/hdb is your new drive.  If this is right, I think you have the right command, but do a backup first just in case.
<akrus> hm
<akrus> Wine works better than Cedega x_X
<smaggard> 80gb drives usually take me about 45mins or so
<akrus> even for games~~
<smaggard> i remember the first time i did a dd, it was an extremely important deal and i sat there looking at the command on the screen for 20 mins.
<matthew_> Ok, I'll do it in the morning when I'm not half asleep, lol
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> good idear... nothing worse than a DOH after you hit the enter key
<cpk1> anyone able to help me with getting x to start? everything was fine until I switched monitors and now I get "failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" I dont seem able to switch to the nv driver because when I do that all i get is static on my screen
<smaggard> cpk1 check ur xorg and make sure the right resolution and stuff is entered
<cpk1> and i cant use the other monitor because it is 800 miles away =(
<smaggard> xorg.conf is located in /etc/X11/
<matthew_> cpk1,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<smaggard> or do that...
<smaggard> lol
<bluebunny> Look up the specs to your monitor and enter them in your xorg.conf file.
<cpk1> dpkg-reconfigure was the first thing i did
<smaggard> check the "Monitor" section
<cpk1> and the ddcprobe seems to have worked since it changed the values from what my old monitor used to be
<stdin> I don't use nvidia, but the message "failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" usually means that the linux-restricted-modules package isn't installed, or out-of-date
<cpk1> i just reinstalled it =(
<bluebunny> You can use lynx from the command line to look up your specs if you don't have X.
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> lynx is way good
<cpk1> and this is some unnamed dell monitor so not sure where to start for horizsync and vertrefresh
<stdin> elinks is better :D
<smaggard> just take a guess :P
<cpk1> i'm on a laptop right now and i dont like lynx anyways =P
<bluebunny> I use what I know.
<dwidmann> cpk1: try the dell website, might be able to find the information there
<smaggard> dell is crap
<smaggard> lol jk
<smaggard> they might.. iunno
<stdin> try looking on the back of the monitor for a model number
<cpk1> no discernable model number
<smaggard> yeah do that
<bluebunny> Yeah, I don't much care for Dell either, but I do have a Dell laptop.  I rarely use it anymore.
<smaggard> write one on the back then
<bluebunny> Lol.
<smaggard> dell is too proprietary imo
<smaggard> others might b too... but iunno just not a dell fan
<smaggard> i got an hp laptop
<smaggard> :D
<cpk1> is there a way to force x to use vesa?
<smaggard> of course
<smaggard> change the xorg.conf to use driver vesa instead of nv
<smaggard> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cpk1> well at least vesa works
<smaggard> heh there ya go
<smaggard> i use ati driver on the lappy
<smaggard> nvidia on the desktops...
<bluebunny> Does kubuntu have any way to automatically configure X from the command line?
<smaggard> never really used the  vesa driver
<cpk1> now i need to figure out why the nvidia driver isnt working...
<smaggard> yeah
<smaggard> u can like re-run the xorg setup that asks u all those questions
<cpk1> i did that twice =(
<smaggard> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<smaggard> do yall wanna see my myspace page?!
<smaggard> mmk im going to sleep
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> cyas
<flaccid> hahah
<smaggard> what so funnay
<flaccid> myspace
<smaggard> u dont have a myspace?
<smaggard> if u dont ur so not cool
<bluebunny> Damn, I'm a dork.
<hagabaka> is there a directory like /etc/profile.d in slackware, where applications could place their environment setup scripts?
<bluebunny> Don't know.  This is the Kubuntu channel.
<hagabaka> so is all environment setup done in /etc/profile?
<hagabaka> which only sets PS1 for me...
<bluebunny> There's /etc/init.d
<bluebunny> There are all kinds of startup scripts there.
<bluebunny> At least that's what I think they are.
<stdin> or /etc/default/
<stdin> for variables of startup scripts
<bluebunny> It's been a while since I did anything like that.
<eilker> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bluebunny> There's also /etc/skel, which allows you to put in default files for new users.
<eilker> !SMP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SMP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluebunny> There's really a lot that goes into the environment.
<ikhouvanje> hello everyone
<bluebunny> Hello.
<ikhouvanje> ubuntustuff is really fantastico
<ikhouvanje> wow
<ikhouvanje> does someone know why when you customize something with gnome than it gives less problems than with kde?
<blackflag> I have the new effect that when I move my mouse to the sites of the desk the desk are switching.
<blackflag> taht is totaly nervy
<bluebunny> Hmm... What us ubuntustuff?  Do you just mean anything having to do with ubuntu?
<ikhouvanje> yes of course
<blackflag> can someone help me to turn this effect off
<bluebunny> I thought it might be a special package or something.
<blackflag> I reconfigured xserver but this didnt solve the problem
<ikhouvanje> is windows losing users?
<stdin> blackflag: I get that, but with beryl
<bluebunny> Blackflag: I'm not clear on what you're saying.
<blackflag> the desktops are switching moving mouse to right  or left site
<blackflag> so its going to second desktop
<stdin> blackflag: you sure you're not running beryl or compiz?
<bluebunny> I've never encountered anything like that before.
<blackflag> yes, I didnt install that
<stdin> I've never seen that before (outside of beryl)
<bluebunny> Except in the olden days when I ran fvwm and the desktop was bigger that the phyiscal screen.  Back then, moving the mouse to the side would scroll to a different part of the desktop.
<bluebunny> I believe I was using Slackware ate the time.
<blackflag> it was suddenly there and I dont know what I have done what cause this error
<bluebunny> It's probably not an error.  I imagine it's supposed to do that given certain settings.
<blackflag> yes, that is what I thought too, but trying new desktop seetings reconfigure X didnt solve it
<bluebunny> Can you right click on the desktop and pick "configure desktop?"
<blackflag> maybe somone of you know what setting and where it is?
<blackflag> okay, now?
<bluebunny> Oh, yes, just right click on the destop, say configure desktop, click on "multiple desktops" and uncheck the box that says "mouse wheel over desktop background switches desktops".
<bluebunny> Don't know how your settings would have been switched accidentally.
<k|away> i have a cd of edgy...... trying to install it on a partition on one drive. which was partitioned by gpart. it wont get past the gpart part because it says something about not have a root partition. I saw some info earlier today on a possible prob with the gpart. I dont know where that was and if it referred to what I am trying to do. Any help would be appreciated
<bluebunny> Klaway: you could always partition using a third party "rescue CD" first.
<blackflag> yes, I found this  and  it is unchecked, this dont solve it!
<kev1n> thanks bluebunny
<bluebunny> No prob.
<blackflag> where can I set this setting manually? maybe here is the prob that this setting dont take effect checking or unchecking it?
<bluebunny> Blackflag: did you try restarting KDE after unchecking the box?
<blackflag> the box was unchecked! so I tried checking and unchecking with restartingX
<notbbt> having an issue with djbdns repo, the required user accounts were not created, is there something i need to run ?
<blackflag> and it dont take effect.
<bluebunny> Blackflag: I just re-read what you said your problem was.  Apparently, I misunderstood.  The check box I meantioned only configures switching desktops using the scrool wheel on the mouse.
<bluebunny> scroll wheel.
<bluebunny> Blackflag, are you using dapper or edgy or what?
<B-Minus> hello
<B-Minus> how can i set my spellchecker to dutch in openoffice
<bluebunny> Hello.
<B-Minus> i cant make it to happen
<bluebunny> Not a clue.
<flaccid> B-Minus: #openoffice.org ?
<bluebunny> Yeah, that would be a better place to ask.
<nando> hi
<bluebunny> Hello.
<bluebunny> I can't believe there are still people up this late.
<bluebunny> Of course, I'm up this late, but I'm not normal.
<flaccid> its 8:30pm here
<bluebunny> Well, it's 1:31 A.M. here.
<nando> i'm newbe in linux/kubuntu & i'm only viewing the system, it nice :D
<B-Minus> tnx
<bluebunny> Actually, I should be getting to bed.
<bluebunny> I'll probably pop in some other time.  Bye all.
<richardc> I have an AMD Athlon 64 3800+ processor and in previous versions of kubuntu i used the linux-image-k7 kernel.  now, in 6.10, it says the package has been made obsolete by linux-image-generic.  can someone explain?
<flaccid> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Captain_Haddock> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Kev1n> !gtpart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtpart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !gtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Captain_Haddock> !gparted
<flaccid> but
<flaccid> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<Captain_Haddock> heh
<flaccid> is better
<flaccid> :)
<Captain_Haddock> Add/Remove programs keeps crashing on me :/
<stdin> use synaptic
<stdin> or cli :)
<Captain_Haddock> :P
<flaccid> install windows
<stdin> then everything will crash on you
<flaccid> thats alright
<exs> Hi, I'm getting "cannot talk to klauncher" ... I am trying to use kopete / Ktorrent
<Captain_Haddock> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
* Captain_Haddock doesn't see the Opera package anywhere :o
<Captain_Haddock> what am I doing wrong?
<Captain_Haddock> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<flaccid> Captain_Haddock: apt source is deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: or "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main"
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: added edgy-commercial.. but still don't see opera.
<Captain_Haddock> Perhaps it's not "main" ?
<stdin> it only has a 'main' repository
<Captain_Haddock> ah, right. Cheers :)
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: try replacing 'edgy-commercial' with 'dapper-commercial', it's the same version anyway
<flaccid> did you update the list
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: no luck
<Captain_Haddock> flaccid: yes
<Captain_Haddock> First tried in adept
<Captain_Haddock> then in apt
<Captain_Haddock> post "fetch updates" and "apt-get update" respectively.
<Captain_Haddock> googling came up with:
<Captain_Haddock> sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<Captain_Haddock> wget http://ftp.wayne.edu/opera/linux/902/final/en/i386/shared/opera_9.02-20060919.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<Captain_Haddock> sudo dpkg -i opera_9.02-20060919.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<Captain_Haddock> That look ok?
<Captain_Haddock> This is an AMD-64 box (btw).. Will that be fine?
<stdin> ahh, no it won't then :p
<stdin> that's a i386 package
<Captain_Haddock> mine would be labelled amd-64?
<Captain_Haddock> ah, dang. I have to run. I will be back later.
<Captain_Haddock> Thanks stdin, flaccid et al :)
<stdin> ok, I'll find a link for you when you get back :)
<OkinawaInstructo> i am trying to set up an epson cx500 so i can scan.. printing is fine just cant get it to scan (xsane) anyone have suggestions?
<codemonkey2> hey just wonderin if anyone know why i get this error in kde startup .. The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly.
<codemonkey2> its anooying me, tried googling it but to no avail.
<richardc> hey
<richardc> i need help setting up compiz on kubuntu 6.10
<stdin> what's the problem richardc ?
<richardc> stdin: i think i found my solution
<richardc> im just wanting to install it on 6.10
<richardc> couldnt figure out how
<stdin> you know, beryl is much easier to install on kubuntu
<richardc> as far as performance, which is recommended: aiglx or xgl and compiz or beryl
<dwidmann> Captain_Haddock: dpkg --install --force-architecture packagename_version_i386.deb should work okay
<stdin> depends on your hardware, aiglx is better than xgl and compiz is more for gnome
<stdin> aiglx needs DRI so you need hardware to support that
<richardc> i have an nvidia 6800gt
<richardc> so should i use aiglx or xgl
<stdin> well, xiglx will only work with the beta nvidia driver from the nvidia website
<stdin> s/xiglx/aiglx/
<richardc> what version is that?
<richardc> stdin: better question: 1.0-9742 is the latest beta.  how can i check to see which version of the driver i have installed
<stdin> richardc: take a look at this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX
<richardc> ive been reading over that
<stdin> how did you install the driver?
<richardc> i used a script called envy
<richardc> worked very well
<richardc> the script's site tells me which version...
<Xubuntian> i have to download some packages on my laptop (with ADSL) to install them on my daddy's one that has only 56k-
<Xubuntian>  is there a way to download them in an apt-get fashion but simply save them somewhere?
<stdin> Xubuntian: you should just be able to copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<stdin> richardc: you can get the beta driver from: http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_linux_display_x86_1.0-9742.html
<Xubuntian> i tried apt-get -d PACKAGE but didn't work :(
<Xubuntian> so i just pressed ctrl-c when synaptic finished downloading
<Xubuntian> :S
<stdin> Xubuntian: ahh, I get ya :p put --download-only after apt-get, so like "sudo apt-get --download-only install package"
<genii> stdin :) hiyas
<stdin> hi genii
<stdin> I'm being brave and updating feisty :p
<richardc> stdin: appreciate it.  i just need to find a way to see which version is already installed
<genii> stdin Heh!
<genii> !apt-cache
<stdin> OO.o is broke tho :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> richardc: where did you get the script from?
<genii> stdin That sucks, I use it a lot...sticking with Edgy for now
<richardc> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<stdin> genii: it's just a dependency thing, not all the packages have been uploaded yet
<stdin> so I upgraded everything but OO.o
<richardc> i found the script from an HOWTO article on ubuntuforums.org
<richardc> it was posted by tseliot
<richardc> created by his as well
<stdin> genii: but I do get to play wit kernel 2.6.20-2-generic :D
<genii> stdin Any noticeable performance changes?
<stdin> genii: yeah, it's even faster :P
<genii> stid Extremely cool...
<genii> I gotta go but will see you all in a couple days
<genii> stdin Have fun :)
<stdin> have a good christmas genii :)
<stdin> richardc: that script downloads the latest STABLE driver, not the beta
<sk> hi
<richardc> alright
<sk> i have a question
<richardc> so xgl it is
<sk> i installed kubuntu
<sk> but its so slow
<cox377> is there a command to like clean out all the old temp files etc?
<richardc> xgl/beryl?
<sk> on my computer
<sk> i have an amd 1800+
<cox377> sk: whats the spec
<sk> and a ati x800
<stdin> richardc: unless you want to install the beta version, XGL for now
<Lathiat> cox377: reboot ;)
<Lathiat> cox377: will kill any temp files
<Lathiat> i.e. you shouldnt have to worry
<sk> i was wondering is it my system
<sk> i mean its not that slow
<sk> sure old but fast enought
<Lathiat> apt-get clean # may also be usefull but IIRC ubuntu does that automagically now
<sk> and its really slow
<cox377> Lathiat: i'm just tyring to clean the system because i dont really have anything on there media wise and i'm using 10gig
<sk> i can feel the windows poping up and stuff
<cox377> sk: as in the time it takes to load things
<cox377> sk: ?
<sk> hmm which app for example?
<cox377> well does it just feel sluggish?
<sk> hmm lets say firefox takes 5 seconds to come up
<cox377> i'm running 2300+XP and i find the same sorta thing
<cox377> 512ram
<stdin> firefox is just slow anyway :p
<almien_l> what might be the cause if a wifi card in linux can't find any networks, yet says "signal strength excellent" in kwifimanager
<sk> yeah i have 512 too
<Lathiat> cox377: hrm, thats a fair bit, "du -sh ~" ?
<sk> but i mean i always thought linx is that cute and doesnt need so much ram
<sk> is it the ram
<Lathiat> gnome eats a bti of ram
<Lathiat> 256 works, 512 is ok 1G is better
<sk> hmm well my windows was by far 10 times faster
<Lathiat> define faster
<cox377> Lathiat: its showing 700M
<sk> not that sluggish, applications process faster
<sk> i couldnt see the windows build up
<Lathiat> "windows build up"?
<richardc> stdin: which repositories do you recommend enabling in adept?
<sk> yeah its still fast but u can watch some windows how they show up
<Lathiat> my pc is using 4G outside of /home
<sk> maybe its because of my ati gfx card
<Lathiat> sk: hrm, could be a dodgy graphics driver
<Lathiat> what video card?
<sk> ati
<sk> x800
<stdin> richardc: for beryl, or what?
<Lathiat> which driver?
<sk> how can i get that info
<cox377> sk:what i find strange, on my xp2300 it seems kinda sluggish
<Lathiat> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sk> cox377: i think its just the gfx driver
<Lathiat> should say "ati" "fglrx" "radeon" or some such
<Lathiat> (along with kbd/mouse/wacoms you cahn ignore)
<richardc> stdin: what i really am asking is if it is a good idea to enable universe and backports
<cox377> sk: but with my XP2500 it seems really nippy
<richardc> just in general
<sk> Lathiat:  it says ati proprietary deriver
<sk> ati
<sk> fglrx
<sk> well next year i buy a macbook pro
<sk> and i want to install linux there as well
<sk> for java development
<stdin> richardc: I always enable universe, multiverse and normally backports (tho I haven't this time because I'm on feisty and there aren't any), but I'd say go ahead and enable them
<richardc> alright
<sk> well i will try to fix the ati driver somehow
<sk> maybe its that
<sk> i guess its that and the ram
<sk> well i dont like microsoft, but i was surprised how slow linux was
<sk> especially when i have started eclipse
<cox377> Sk: it might be worth trying a few other distrubutions
<sk> cox yes
<sk> is gnome faster then kubuntu?
<john1987> try xubuntu
<stdin> sk: no
<sk> stdin: i wonder that its slow on my computer
<sk> an amd 1800+ shouldnt be a low end machine
<sk> i guess its just the ati driver
<stdin> it could be, if you see the windows being repainted
<sk> its not that slow but even i can see it sometimes
<sk> btw amarok cant play my mp3
<sk> do i have to install some additional codec lib?
<sk> to play mp3
<john1987> libxine-extracodecs
<stdin> ^^yep
<stdin> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<richardc> stdin: thanks for your help
<stdin> in multiverse
<stdin> richardc: np :D
<sk> btw whats the bad on suse
<sk> does it suck?
<sk> or is it for laptops a good choice
<sk> because of the driver support
<stdin> haven't used suse in years, so I don't know
<sk> so kubuntu might be a good decision too
<sk> i have seen some youtube videos of xgl
<sk> looks cool
<sk> i would like to install that
<sk> is it hard?
<stdin> there is a help page here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<sk> it doesnt find thelibxine extracodecs
<sk> do i have to add another verse
<sk> ?
<sk> btw hows the security risk in just adding foreign packagages and libs
<stdin> yeah, it's in multiverse
<sk> couldnt it be a trojan too
<sk> if i dont know it?
<sk> or is there a secure environment
<sk> to avoid such things
<matthew_> sk, trojans are almost non-existent for linux
<stdin> sk: that's why it's best to stick to the official repos, and ones on the help.ubuntu.com site
<sk> ok so the official ones are completely ok
<sk> i mean i was wondering
<matthew_> sk, yesssir
<sk> because ones just installs any packages
<sk> thought thats a risk
<sk> isnt it
<stdin> anything from ubuntu.com is safe as far as security goes
<vado> Bonjour
<stdin> !fr | vado
<ubotu> vado: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vado> !fr yourself stdin
<stdin> heh
<cox377> sk: just fired up KANOTIX on live cd and it feels faster even on live cd
<sk> i have to reboot
<sk> beb
<sk> brb
<Danker> Hi
<Danker> How can i close certain connection which is connected to my port?
<cox377> SK: seriously, give KANOTIX a go, been playing with it for about 10 minute.. so weird how fast it seems
<cox377> but its on a faster machine but not massively faster
<sk> well yes
<sk> kubuntu in this speed for java development with eclipse would be useless
<YoungLord> hello
<sk> on this computer at last
<sk> well i also exprienced that kubuntu crashed 2 times
<sk> without any reason
<YoungLord> i need some help
<YoungLord> i have some problems with ndiswrapper
<cox377> sk: yeh that does sound strange, maybe there is some issues there
<cox377> YoungLord: whats your prob?
<sk> well cox i installed it long time ago
<sk> before
<sk> it was same speed
<sk> i guess many ppl i know which use linux
<sk> use a very minimized desktop environment
<sk> maybe because of the speed
<sk> minimalized ones
<sk> like ice or there are others out there
<Seveas> imbrandon, poke
<stdin> xfce :P
<sk> or they have a strong machine
<sk> yeah xfce
<sk> or they have a strong machine
<stdin> or my favorite, startx :p
<Seveas> xfce is huge compared to wmii or twm :)
<sk> i think ppl in our company developing on linux do have such a strong machine
<sk> i know one guy is using fedora
<sk> the red head distro
<tsdgeos> red hat
<sk> but i dont remember that the suse was so slow
<indiane> All greetings, I want will get acquainted to very full girl
<sk> i have been testing it on an old notebook
<sk> a long while ago
<sk> well on my company laptop i have a ubuntu sticker on it :)
<Bubba_Gump> which, in all our views, seems to have the features for a good distro?
<sk> on the outside and im running windows in the inside haha :D
<sk> but just because i need some software
<sk> to do my job
<sk> otherwise i would switch too
<Bubba_Gump> kubuntu for me shows some qualities for ease
<Bubba_Gump> yet i've heard good things mentioned for other distros too
<sk> Bubba_Gump: which ones
<Bubba_Gump> such as freebsd, kanotix and gentoo
<Bubba_Gump> i have a manky integrated graphics card
<Bubba_Gump> which runs from the ram
<Bubba_Gump> and kubuntu has little support, for this
<Bubba_Gump> one of these beastly SiS integrated jobbys
<sk> intel?
<Bubba_Gump> SiS
<sk> i have heard intel 950 gma has a very good driver support
<sk> uh dont know that one
<Bubba_Gump> heh, my point :)
<Bubba_Gump> i may actually upgrade by notebook
<Bubba_Gump> to something, easier :)
<sk> but gentoo is hard to install isnt it
<Bubba_Gump> very much so
<Bubba_Gump> but it has the support
<sk> but i guess it doesnt make sense
<sk> when you have to install every driver
<sk> by yourself
<sk> that sucks
<Bubba_Gump> yeah, that does suck
<Bubba_Gump> an installer would come very much in handy
<Bubba_Gump> which kubuntu does come with
<Bubba_Gump> and can make it attractive
<elin> how can i get my drivers on the desktop to show in kubuntu? (cdrom,harddriver etc).
<Bubba_Gump> which file typesdo they have?
<elin> i have no idea?
<Bubba_Gump> are you within kde?
<elin> yes
<Bubba_Gump> right click and select properties
<Bubba_Gump> on one of the driver files
<elin> i just started to use kde i am used to xp
<Bubba_Gump> heh
<Bubba_Gump> i was too :)
<elin> yea:)
<elin> uhm, but the thing is i cant see my drivers on the desktop
<elin> and i want them to show there..
<sk> yeah me too
<Bubba_Gump> do you have the drivers someplace on your computer
<matthew_> elin, do you mean your drives?
<sk> but then it asked for a new serial
<elin> matthew yeees
<sk> and i have had it in the office and told myself now its enought
<sk> even i dont like the policy of ms
<matthew_> elin, ok, h/o...lemme look around.
<sk> all this drm shit
<sk> and stuff
<elin> thanks , matthew
<Bubba_Gump> vista, i heard from a trusted friend, really sucks
<elin> bubba_gump, i dont know where to look :D
<Bubba_Gump> heh :)
<Bubba_Gump> see down in the bottom left
<Bubba_Gump> an icon shaped like a computer?
<matthew_> elin, ok, go to the kmenu->system settings->Desktop->Behavior->Device Icons
<elin> nope, i dont have that one.. bubba_gump :S   :D
<Bubba_Gump> heh
<elin> matthew okej letme check , thanks :)
<Bubba_Gump> the one next to the one with the big 'K'
<matthew_> elin, once you get there...be sure to check the box next to Mounted Hard Disk Volume...that will allow you to see your hard drives on the desktop
<Bubba_Gump> do what matthew_ says, heh :)
<Bubba_Gump> a much quicker way :)
<robert1> merry christmas :)
<elin> matthew, i am stuck on behavior, coz i cant see device icons anywhere :S
<elin> its just general and file icons..
<matthew_> elin, it's a tab in the window...hmmm....
<robert1> anybody here who can help me with alsa and oss emulation?
<elin> i can see two tabs, general and file icons
<matthew_> elin, hmmm, are you using dapper or edgy?
<elin> i am using a new one :D
<matthew_> elin, you don't know which version you're using?
<elin> but dont know what type is there anywhere to see?
<slow-motion> hallo
<sk> Bubba_Gump: why does it suck
<arcade> Hmf.  6.06 refuses to find my sata-disk, 6.10 refuses to use my ATI card. :p  (6.06 doesn't install, 6.10 doesn't work with X(
<sk> Bubba_Gump:  ppl always do think it sucks when there is a change or something new
<matthew_> elin, lemme check
<elin> ok, thanks
<sk> so i rather believe a good review :)
<sk> i also changed to linux coz its free and if i should start someday my own biz i want to make use from all of this benefits
<sk> plus i love the osource thought
<sk> but xp is a stable good os as far as i can judge it
<sk> but i dont appreciate ms a lot
<Bubba_Gump> heh sk, changes happen with me all the time
<sk> beside gates does this charity organisation
<Bubba_Gump> vista sucks because of the money involved to get it
<sk> which is a good thing
<Bubba_Gump> to mantain it
<sk> if he just doesnt it to save taxes
<Bubba_Gump> and to run it :)
<sk> well sure its made for future hardware
<sk> but as far as i have heard you can turn off airo and stuff
<sk> and its faster then
<sk> well ppl will use it because of direct x 10
<sk> the gamers
<Bubba_Gump> see i am not a gamer
<sk> i dont know about others but a developer doesnt need that much from a os
<sk> i think
<Bubba_Gump> and for that reason vista will only stumble for me
<elin> is it anyway to get rid of ubuntu,coz i am just using kubuntu now, but i installed my computer with ubuntu? ehh.. anyone understand what i am trying to say? :D
<matthew_> elin, ok, type the following into the konsole:     lsb_release -a
<Bubba_Gump> being flashy can seem cool for a while
<elin> okay ill do that matthew
<Bubba_Gump> i like a rolid solid, stable os
<sk> Bubba_Gump: i like the flashy stuff :)
<elin> No LSB modules are available.
<elin> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<elin> Description:    Ubuntu 6.10
<elin> Release:        6.10
<elin> Codename:       edgy
<Bubba_Gump> cool :)
<matthew_> elin, ubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu and edubuntu are all the same...just different desktop managers and default packages installed...
<Bubba_Gump> i like that
<elin> matthew, oh okay
<matthew_> elin, if you've going to paste lotsa stuff...please use pastebin
<Bubba_Gump> we all go to the same restaurant and eat different meals
<Bubba_Gump> same with the OS's :)
<matthew_> !pastebin | elin
<ubotu> elin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<elin> pastebin?
<matthew_> ^^^^^
<elin> oh..okay..
<elin> :D
<elin> yea i see
<matthew_> elin, let me google around, ok?
<elin> ok :)
<elin> ehum.. i dont think i understand that pastebin thingy :D *supprise* doh! :D
<elin> download as text it says
<elin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38639/
<matthew_> elin, it's really simple. You just paste what you want me to see in the large box, put your name in the small box, and then click paste. Then, you give me the address (url) of the page so that I can see it.
<elin> is this how u make others too see?
<matthew_> yes
<elin> oh
<elin> :)
<elin> thanks
<matthew_> elin...ok, try this....sudo kcontrol
<elin> damnit , the door bell is ringing
<elin> brb
<matthew_> k
<sk> ok
<sk> its the ati driver support
<sk> the opengl driver are that slow
<sk> unbeliveable
<grurf> hello
<grurf> I'm currently working on a laptop with kubuntu installed, and I must say that I'm quite happy with the way it works
<grurf> However, when I close the screen, kubuntu automatically logs out the user, which is very, very annoying, as this causes me to lose all unsaved data
<elin> uhm, i am back.. sorry
<grurf> Is there any way to prevent it from logging out when I close the screen?
<matthew_> elin, np
<matthew_> I'm still here...lol
<elin> ill try this sudo kcontrol thing now
<elin> thanks , thats good
<elin> :)
<matthew_> ok, now go to desktop, etc...
<elin> oh, so its in there? i dont think i was there before
<elin> somethng just popped up here now :D
<elin> kde control center
<matthew_> elin, desktop->behavior->etc....
<elin> key thanks , hold on
<elin> i got error messages in the konsol
<elin> :S
<MeMarc> Hello I still got some problems making me familiar with the apt-installer/packet-managing system of (K)ubuntu.
<matthew_> that's ok...it's just your xorg...
<elin> uhm, same things there as before matthew
<matthew_> no device icons tab?
<elin> no :(
<elin> strange..
<matthew_> bummer....I'm out of ideas...sorry....
<elin> well thanks anyways it was nice of you to try helping a girl out :P
<MeMarc> I cant figure out what does it mean when a package is masked "grey" in apt-installer... so I am not able to select it to install?! (e.g. WINE)... does anyone has an idea to solve that, or what that could be?!
<matthew_> elin, whoa?!?! a girl?!?! lol
<matthew_> just kidding
<elin> haha
<elin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38640/
<elin> look at this error message
<elin> whats up with that?
<elin> any ideas?
<matthew_> elin, yep, working on it...
<elin> thanks
<ubuntu> hello
<matthew_> elin, ok, that's a problem with your computer expecting that you've got a wacom tablet attached to your computer and your total lack of one...
<matthew_> elin, you need to do this:  sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elin> okay.. let me try
<matthew_> elin, that'll open up a window where you can edit your xorg.conf...you just need to comment out some lines concerning the wacom tablet
<elin> okay , done that
<MeMarc> Who can tell me whats the meaning of "grey masked" packages in apt-installer and how could I still select them to install?! (e.g. WINE)?
<elin> what is "the wacom tablet"?
<matthew_> elin, to comment stuff out, you put a # at the beginning of the line. comment out the 3 device sections (should be tablet, cursor, and something else) and then comment out the "Send Core Events" lines further down.
<matthew_> A wacom tablet is a tablet that artists use to draw images in a photo editor in a natural way.
<elin> i searched for wacom , and i got "driver "wacom" " .. ?
<elin> but i dont have any wacom tablet :S
<matthew_> elin, you did a search or did you actually look for it?
<elin> like i said i searched for it
<elin> but ill try to look for it now
<matthew_> elin, it'll be under the sections for keyboard and mouse
<elin> ok
<Sanni> can someone tell me If I need to install drivers for my graphics card on Kubuntu to play my favourite game world of warcraft_
<matthew_> elin, ok, comment out from Section "InputDevice" all the way down to the EndSection...do this three times...
<elin> do u mean that i should type # before "section "inputdevice" ??
<matthew_> elin, yep
<elin> ok
<elin> do i amek a space?
<matthew_> elin, and for each line all the way down to EndSEction
<elin> or everything together
<elin> make
<matthew_> elin, you don't need to make a space, everything after the # is ignored
<elin> oh
<elin> everyline ?=
<matthew_> elin, also, comment out the last three lines under Section "ServerLayout"
<matthew_> elin, lemme pastebin mine...h/o
<elin> okay
<elin> coz i dont understand so much :)
<matthew_> elin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38642/
<elin> how come i have this errors? i havent done nothing :S
<elin> okay, let me see
<matthew_> elin, it's the default to activate drivers for the wacom tablet...I really don't know why
<elin> should i copy and past all this in my xorg.conf
<matthew_> elin, NO
<elin> so it will be a new one ?
<elin> ehh..
<elin> okay
<matthew_> elin, that's just an example to show you what should be commented out.
<elin> oh
<elin> i dont think i can do this
<elin> to small brain or somethihng
<elin> lol
<matthew_> elin, why not?
<matthew_> lol
<elin> no coz i dont know what i am doing
<matthew_> elin, ok, I'll just paste the significant parts...h/o
<robert1> anybody here who can help me with alsa and oss
<elin> thanks
<elin> damn.. (sorry) ..................i closed down that..ehh..window i needed..
<elin> config.. what ever..it was called
<matthew_> elin, you need to do this:  sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elin> thanks
<elin> k, i am back
<matthew_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38643/
<arcade> ahh, ATI's drivers worked. .:)
<matthew_> elin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38643/
<Sanni> can someone tell me If I need to install drivers for my graphics card on Kubuntu to play games
<elin> oh my oh my, i will try .. :S
<matthew_> elin, no need to get hysterical...it's easy...just follow my instructions.
<metres> Sanni : it depend of your card...
<mindspin> sanni, no, because nobody knows which card you have and which games you wanna play
<elin> ok i have done like u said matthew, i think.. but i cant see it like u said in the bottom
<elin> or do i need to open it again?                       sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elin> ?
<Sanni> I have nvidia geforce 7900GT TOP and I wanna play my favourite game World of warcraft >D
<sk> as far as i read
<Sanni> I have frivers on CD but I dunno how to install them
<sk> ati driver under linux are just terrible
<sk> everyone does have problems with it
<sk> and its damn slow
<sk> so i guess thats my real issue
<matthew_> elin, I'm not quite sure what you did...but you need to edit your xorg.conf file to make it look like mine....but just so far as what is commented and what is not...
<elin> well i think i did that
<Sanni> so it will lag u think
<matthew_> elin, I haven't slept in 20 hours...sorry if I'm rude...
<elin> thats no problem its just me who is slow :)
<elin> uhm, guess i have to .. go back to xp or something :S this was hard for me
<elin> but marry christmas you all
<elin> and thanks
<Sanni> cya
<matthew_> elin, alright...come back when you're tired of restrictions...lol
<elin> :)
<elin> byee
<matthew_> seeya
<matthew_> lol...too bad it was "too hard" for her...oh well, life goes on...
<zorbis> hello, all! does anybody know if IPDBrute works under *NIX?    (sorry my for bad english)
<matthew_> zorbis, what is your native language?
<zorbis> russian
<matthew_> !ru | zorbis
<ubotu> zorbis:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<zorbis> thx a lot
<matthew_> np
<Sanni> hey matthew, can u help me now >D
<matthew_> Sanni, what
<matthew_> is the problem?
<Sanni> Well, i\d like to know how to install ATI drivers from my CD
<matthew_> rofl....install ATI drivers
<matthew_> j/k...lemme google around
<Sanni> they dont wanna start up <*
<matthew_> Sanni, what model card?
<Sanni> geforce 7900GT TOP
<Sanni> nvidia ofc
<matthew_> Sanni, you can't install ATI drivers for an nvidia card.
<Sanni> ASUS
<Sanni> that\s the one
<matthew_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matthew_> Sanni, that should answer your question ^^^^
<Sanni> okies
<Sanni> i\ll check it out thanks mate
<matthew_> Sanni, good luck!
<matthew_> np
<Sanni> btw, could u tell me how to return the normal keyboard settings which i have in windows
<matthew_> Sanni, what do you mean?
<Sanni> My smileys come out all wrong
<Sanni> cant find the question mark either >&
<matthew_> Sanni, in what way?
<Sanni> see!
<matthew_> ok...h/o
<matthew_> Sanni, are you using an American keyboard or Australian one?
<Sanni> umm, i\m from finland
<Simian__> merry christmas
<Sanni> thanks and same to u
<entraks> thanks simian
<matthew_> Sanni, lol, sorry...got confused with the "mate"
<matthew_> Sanni, ok...so...I'm assuming you're using a Finnish Keyboard and layout?
<Sanni> yes
<Sanni> hmm, maybe it\s sumthing to do with i\m using live cd atm
<matthew_> Sanni, ok, it sounds like your keymapping got messed up...you can alter this by going to Kmenu->System Settings->Keyboard
<matthew_> Sanni, I think so, because the default (I think) is American English....
<matthew_> bummer for you...but if you want to use a LiveCD...check out www.damnsmalllinux.org
<Sanni> I dont rly
<Sanni> I\d like to change from windows xp to linux for good
<matthew_> Sanni, ok...go for it...it's really great ( except for games, at least not w/o a struggle)!
<Sanni> but I cant play my games correctly
<Sanni> its a bit of a drawback
<Sanni> I rly like my games :D
<matthew_> Sanni, yeah...luckily I never really got into games for the pc...lol
<matthew_> Sanni, orly?
<Sanni> yarly
<Sanni> :P
<matthew_> rofl...nice...
<matthew_> I love internet insiders...
<Sanni> My story is that my windows XP doesnt wanna boot for the 2nd time in 1month now, im looking at an reinstallation , again :(
<ryanakca> is there python on edgy's live CD?
<matthew_> Sanni, you may want to try some options to repair the installations...
<matthew_> Sanni, put in the install disk, but hit 'R', not enter....this will drop you down to a command line. to fix your MBR type in fixmbr         to check disk and filesystems type chkdsk /P
<Sanni> but tbh, I wanna switch to some sort of linux, Im fed up with all the viruses and firewalls and stuff
<matthew_> Sanni, I feel you there...
<Sanni> drives me up the wall
<matthew_> plus it drains your wallet!
<Sanni> haha, true enough :D
<wilman> i have a problem with my rosegarden
<wilman> it says this
<Sanni> Luckily I still live with parents, but not for much longer
<wilman> Rosegarden was unable to find a high-resolution timing source for MIDI performance.
<wilman> This may mean you are using a Linux system with the kernel timer resolution set too low. Please contact your Linux distributor for more information.
<matthew_> Sanni, you may want to consider doing a dual boot on your computer...have windows _and_ linux installed...you'll have an option to boot either one when you turn on your computer
<Sanni> so id like to get this linux going for me before I move out
<matthew_> Sanni, that way, you can have games and linux...although it does kind of defeat the purpose...just don't go online w/ Windows...you should be good
<matthew_> Sanni, or even install XP in a virtual machine, if your computer is beefy enough
<Sanni> yeah, but im really tied up to gaming, so id be using windows :&
<matthew_> with either option, you can have windows and linux....
<Sanni> ye, its brand new, a birthday|christmas present
<matthew_> very cool
<matthew_> might want to look into virtualization under linux....
<Sanni> whats that ?
<matthew_> It's where you've got XP running in a window while you are running linux...google for VMware or VMplayer
<Sanni> I thought operating systems were quite virtual on their own hehe
<Sanni> holy..
<Sanni> thats quite virtual hehe
<Lynoure> For some reason (in Dapper) things to not always appear as icons on the desktop when I download things there. Any idea of the cause? Refresh desktop does not help, but I can see the files in konqueror.
<matthew_> Sanni, yes, to a point...but this is basically an OS within an OS...except they don't interact....
<mindspin> Lynoure regular (known) filetypes?
<behrangsa> hi
<behrangsa> how can I install msttcorefonts?
<Lynoure> mindspin: today's example is tar.gz
<mindspin> other *tar.gz fles show up?
<mindspin> files even
<Lynoure> mindspin: yes, and if I recall, these that do not will too, after logout - login
<mindspin> weird
<Lynoure> annoying, given that desktop is a temp place for things I plan to deal with soon.
<behrangsa> any ideas how can I install ms fonts :D ?
<mindspin> !ttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mindspin> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Sanni> matthew, thanks for the help btw, ill try to repair my windows in a bit
<mindspin> behrangsa: so did you enable Multiverse?
<Sanni> and merry christmas :)
<Ppjet6> hi, i have a graphic bug and i don't know what to do :/
<mindspin> I f you don't tell in a more detailed way we neither
<Ppjet6> sorry :/
<mindspin> no worries ;-)
<Ppjet6> excuse me i don't know how explain ^^ ('im french, i havn't enough vocabulary ^^) :/
<mindspin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ppjet6> and i can't screen ! :s
<Ppjet6> hum ^^, yes but there's more persons on officials chan ;)
<mindspin> et mois n'avoir plus de vocabulaire tous.....
<behrangsa> ubotu: how can I add multiverse?
<mindspin> what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Ppjet6> ati radeon x300 , but i think i havn't configure it
<Ppjet6> ^^
<mindspin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mindspin> have a look there maybe it helps
<mindspin> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<mindspin> or was it xserver-xorg ?
<Ppjet6> (it have just gone !, i don't know how ^^, i look for installing driver now ;), thanks)
<mindspin> de rien
<Ppjet6> yes, xserver-sorg, default configuration of kubuntu
<Ppjet6> (i think)
<behrangsa> Is JDK 5 (or JDK 6) available in repositories?
<matthew_> Sanni, no problem...have fun....lol
<Sanni> hehe, ill my very best to get things sorted :D
<Sanni> try*
<php-freak> any one know why my sound, video ain't working in my firefox?
<Behi> any ideas how can I install JDK 5 on Kubuntu? it seems not to be available in the reps for Kubuntu 6.10
<Lathiat> Behi: what package ar eyou tryign to install
<Lathiat> Behi: you want sun-java5-jdk, but you need to enable "multiverse"
<mindspin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Behi> Lathiat: I think I have enabled multiverse
<mindspin> are you looking for the JRE or JDE ?
<mindspin> developing environment is not available in the repos...
<mindspin> afaik
<Behi> Lathiat: I have edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse in front of my http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Behi> mindspin: I am looking for JDK
<mindspin> what does JDK stand for?
<Lathiat> your not after -backports
<Lathiat> your after just plain edgy
<Lathiat> java development kit?
<mindspin> that is not available afaik
<mindspin> but I would not put my hand into fire for that statement
<Behi> mindspin:Java Development Kit
<mindspin> I fear you got to compile it
<Behi> it is only available for 6.06 right?
<mindspin> for 6.06 it is if adept is not lying
<Behi> ok
<Behi> I guess I have to wait then or install the bin package from java.sun.com :(
<shenmue> !lsb
<ubotu> lsb: Linux Standard Base 3.1 support package. In component main, is extra. Version 3.1-10ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<sassaroli> HI i am having problems
<sassaroli> with kmix and a laptop
<sassaroli> anyone could please HELP me?
<xenol> !icon creation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon creation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thonolan> hi there i have use k9copy it chrashed a few times and now is my partition full anybody an idea where k9copy save the temporary files ?
<stdin> Thonolan: probably in /tmp
<Thonolan> stdin unfortunaltely not
<Thonolan> this was first intention of mine
<hyper_ch> hiho, somebody knows how to import a thunderbird addressbook (abook.mab) into kmail/kontact?
<Thonolan> if k9copy works proper i have an iso on my home
<shenmue> anyone use rss2email? I want to how to set rss2email use estmp to sent mail
<stdin> Thonolan: you could run 'du -x /|sort -rnk 1,1|head' to see the largest directores
<Thonolan> stdin thx i will try
<tony__> hello everyone and MERRY XMASS :)
<Chris7mas> hi all
<tony__> has anyone here installed beryl ??? if so , do you have any advice for boobies ???
<Chris7mas> anybody knows where should i put the links in the kmenu (except for adding them directly through the menu editor)
<Chris7mas> is there a file or a directory to configure that manually
<tony__> oops
<Behi> mindspin: I got it installed
<tony__> no boobies. i ment newbies
<tony__> lol
<Behi> mindspin: I mean JDK 1.5.0_08
<Behi> it was available in the multiverse
<Lele-1> hey i need help about ffmpeg
<Lele-1> how can i add mp3 to video tutorial ?
<Behi> I added deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse    and    deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse
<Lele-1> found it!
<Lele-1> tnx
<Lele-1> bye
<tony__> anyone installed beryl ?
<Pensacola> tony__ I have it installed
<Pensacola> see #ubuntu-xgl
<tony__> are you happy with it..
<Pensacola> sure I'm happy with it
<tony__> i got the instruction on how to install right off beryl
<Pensacola> although I only use it to impress windows fans :)
<tony__> i want to install it too , i think soo damn cool
<tony__> but im too afraid . lol i m  new to linux
<Pensacola> yeah, it's pretty cool
<Pensacola> just follow the wiki and you'll be fine
<tony__> thanks. , i want to do the same thing impress window guys. lol
<Pensacola> :D
<tony__> they been pain in the butt regarding linux and window
<Pensacola> most of them start drooling ;)
<Pensacola> yeah I know the feeling :D
<tony__> thats how i joind linux
<Pensacola> yeah me too
<Pensacola> and windows costs way too much
<Pensacola> I'm a poor student :)
<tony__> i was drooling over what i sow on youtube.com lol
<Pensacola> brb
<tony__> vista seems comming out with something like that , but heheh, linux is the best
<Admiral_Chicago> tony__, the beryl wiki is pretty extensive
<rius09> KDE rocks
<tony__> yes. .adminral .. been there , but it seems is very simple to follow the installation
<tony__> even for someone like me who knows nothing
<tony__> lol
<tony__>  meg memory installed on my system
<tony__> oops
<tony__> i have nvidia geforce 7 series
<xenol> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<tony__> i kept the default kubuntu driver for this . is that ok , or do i need to install different driver for my vid card
<Admiral_Chicago> tony__, you need nvidia driver
<tony__> damn.
<tony__> thats soo hard to install
<tony__> driver stated in my config is     NV
<xenol> how can i install tar.bz2? 1st need to extract then ./configure, make and make install?
<Admiral_Chicago> xenol, yes.
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo make install though
<Admiral_Chicago> tony__, yes, you want to use nvidia
<abstruck> sudo checkinstall is better... :D
<Admiral_Chicago> nv is the open source driver
<Thonolan> stdin: can i show the filesizes for the whole partition or only my home dir
<tony__> so i should be ok if i m going to install beryl with that nv driver ?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, you need the proprietary one
<tony__> damn. :(
<Admiral_Chicago> yup
<ccc> tony__: just read the instructions for installing drivers and beryl @ http://wiki.beryl-project.org
<tony__> i fond one off nvidia.. but it required all sort of other packeges that needed to be installed and compiling kernel and things. so i gave up
<stdin> Thonolan: chenge 'du -x /' to 'du -x ~' to show just your home dir
<Behi> why in Yahoo Mail right-click is not working correctly in Firefox 2.0 under Kubuntu?
<Thonolan> stdin thx for help
<stdin> np
<tha-root> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xenol> !shut up!
<ubotu> :x
<Admiral_Chicago> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324024
<shenmue> !:x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> I need help with that link
<php-freak> any one know why my sound don't work on flash, and other videos on firefox?
<xenol> php-freak u dont have plugins installed
<xenol> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xenol> u will find it there
<php-freak> can i install the plug in by diong a search with the application package manager?
<shenmue> xenol: I can play flash but cannot hear sounds in Firefox
<xenol> shenmue uhave libxine-extracodecs installed?
<xenol> php-freak yes
<xenol> but find name in that link
<php-freak> is that what i search for
<shenmue> xenol: yep
<php-freak> what do i need to search for in package manager ?
<xenol> shenmue and w32codecs?
<shenmue> xenol: Firefox plays flash using these codecs?
<xenol> i am ot sure but think so
<xenol> and php-freak https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<xenol> u have here how to enable flash on FF
<shenmue> xenol: I did install w32codecs, and I can play other formats of multimedia files
<xenol> and in FF?
<exs> does anyone know the name of that nice KDE os x dock style thing?
<xenol> exs www.kde-look.org and look there
<stdin> shenmue: try changing 'FIREFOX_DSP="none"' to 'FIREFOX_DSP="artsdsp"' in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<exs> xenol:  i found one there but the homepage didn't work and I wasn't sure if it was the one
<xenol> ah
<shenmue> xenol: yes, in ff too
<tony__> maybe somone knows this? i have multiple email accounts, im looking for applet that can check my emails and stays in task bar.. is there something like that for linux?
<shenmue> stdin: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<xenol> shenmue so it is solved?
<shenmue> xenol: no, all formats but flash
<xenol> welll see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats for more info
<shenmue> stdin: Any ways I can change FIREFOX_DSP in my ~/.mozilla dir?
<stdin> shenmue: maybe if you put that line in '~/.mozilla/firefox/rc'
<stdin> you'll probably need to create that file
<shenmue> stdin: thanks
<stdin> no problem
<stdin> well, gotta go do the family thing now
<stdin> see y'all later
<uyusuk> nediyonuz laaa
<ryanakca> ok, I put my laptop into hibernate... how do I get out of it?
<w00t_sauce> how do I change wine's settings?
<fnord5> go to a shell and type wine then tab
<||arifaX> w00t_sauce: winecfg
<fnord5> youll see a list of all possible comands that start with wine
<fnord5> one of them will say config or cfg youll figure it out
<w00t_sauce> thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<soulrider> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soulrider ...just showing my son a glimpse of the Linux community
<soulrider> ahhh, good
<soulrider> we need to convert him **laugh like an evil maniac**
<soulrider> brb, need some ice-cream =D
<BluesKaj> he's a busy student with not much time for fooling with linux ,but eventually he 'll prolly swtich ...well try it anyway:)
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<soulrider> BluesKaj: im a busy college student, my best piece of advice is, just swicth
<soulrider> try to stop using windows
<soulrider> not even one app
<soulrider> force youself to use linux
<soulrider> in a week, you wont want to go back to win
<soulrider> thats how i did it
<BluesKaj> I still have an XP partition for some video editing that is easier for me on windows ATM
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> i miss photoshop
<soulrider> until 2 weeks ago i had windows installed
<soulrider> but now i only got linux
<BluesKaj> you're braver than I am, soulrider :)
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> there are no apps i miss form windows
<soulrider> and i program in java so....
<BluesKaj> is there an "elements" equivalent in deb pkgs ?
<soulrider> elements ?
<BluesKaj> photoshop elements
<soulrider> eh, no idea
<BluesKaj> it's an entry level version of photoshop
<Martiini> I want to connect win.xp  to kubuntu with crossover lan cable .. how do I do that?  I have samba installed etc
<Lathiat> Martiini: what exactly do you want to "connect"
<Martiini> I want to transfer files from win xp box to kubuntu laptop
<Martiini> via crossover cable
<Martiini> never mind ... I will do that through my router .. just thought it would be simple to set up connection between xp and kubuntu with crossover cable
<root_> hi everybody and merry xmas
<root_> I need a lot of help...
<root_> can anybody help me?
<root_> :((((
<soulrider> hello everyone
<soulrider> !nexwiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nexwiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MeSsIaH> ciao a tutti
<MeSsIaH> c' qualcuno che pu aiutarmi?
<LjL> !it | MeSsIaH
<ubotu> MeSsIaH: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fnord5> ubotu knows italian?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knows italian? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> fnord5: ubotu knows many languages
<aleale2> hi
<aleale2> I'm trying to make a wpa2 wireless connection
<aleale2> I can see the connection but cannot login
<jerp> aleale2: I wish I could help you, but I don't know anything about wireless (sorry if this sounds like a rejection from a bot, I'm not one)
<aleale2> np thx
<jerp> maybe someone else will be along in a  moment
<karmikaze> note to anyone having issues with firefox, it seems for me at least mozilla-firefox runs without crashing constantly
<Lynoure> karmikaze: good for you :)
<karmikaze> hey Lynoure!
<karmikaze> sorry i never got back to you :P
<karmikaze> im still homeless tho
<karmikaze> lol
<karmikaze> should hopefully have somewhere to live by the end of jan -_-
<Lynoure> karmikaze: I hope you will, it's tough not knowing for sure where to stay.
<karmikaze> ya srsly -_-
<karmikaze> couch hopping
<karmikaze> ah well, find out who your real friends are lol
<karmikaze> those that you can trust with your server anyway
<karmikaze> hahaha
<Lynoure> I might be donating my room for a friend for a week in january, as her job starts before her new home becomes available
<karmikaze> :)
<karmikaze> oh i used to be alexicon, incase you didnt know
<karmikaze> :P
<karmikaze> just remembered i changed my name heh
<Lynoure> I was already wondering a bit, but yes alexicon rings a bell
<karmikaze> yah the rf reader
<karmikaze> :)
<karmikaze> ever get rid of that piece?
<Lynoure> The smartcard reader fw is still here.
<Lynoure> So just let me know if you want it at some point, maybe it will still be here :)
<karmikaze> heheh
<karmikaze> alright! i gotta get ready to grab my sis from the airport, later people!
<Lynoure> Have a good Xmas :)
<karmikaze> thanks Lynoure you too
<aleale> hi none that knows about wpa2 and wireless? I cannot login into my AP
<ubuntu> hi
<mat087> How can I add to my sources.list this repository ? ftp://ftp.scarlet.be/pub/kde/stable/kdevelop-latest/kubuntu/dists/edgy
<mat087> Can't figure out how to write...
<ubuntu> hallo
<ubuntu> poland?
<tony__> what is libknodepart ?? i used my kontact to read news , but it says that file is not in my root and is missing
<behrangsa> hi all
<behrangsa> it seems my fonts are a little bit blured
<behrangsa> and not clear
<behrangsa> is there a way to fix this?
<Pensacola> how to burn an audio cd with k3b from mp3's?
<Pensacola> nm, found it
<malik__> is it safe if i use partition magic or something like that to convert my data drive from ntfs to ext3?................and how stable ext3 format is to store data?
<ccc> malik__: that's not possible afaik, and ext3 is A LOT safer than ntfs (which is crap) :)
<malik__> afaik i saw it in partition magic that it could convert drives.........i remeber i think from days of partition magic version 8.0
<malik__> back in those days it could convert whole drives without the need to format the drive
<malik__> but that was under windows xp
<Ace2016> ext3 is slow, xfs is faster
<malik__> what is xfs?
<Ace2016> another linux file system
<malik__> can we install linux on xfs system?
<Ace2016> yes
<Ace2016> i run kubuntu on xfs
<ccc> malik__: the safe way would be backing up the data on a separate drive and copy them to the new partition
<malik__> okie then how do i back up my home directory n restore it after the new installation on xfs?........im currently on ext3
<Ace2016> well you can keep ext3
<malik__> one more thing that i have a driver installed on win xp so that it can read all the linux data drives n read n write to it.........thats why i was thinking of converting the data ntfs to ext3 so that i can change the data as i require from linux coz linux doesnt safely write to ntfs systems
<Ace2016> anyone know if its possible to try reiserfs v4 in kubuntu?
<Ace2016> malik__: then you should stick with ext3, that driver, as far as i know can only work with ext3 and ext2
<malik__> Ace2016: yes you are right mate it only works with ext3 n ext2............but which one is better ext2 or ext3?
<SexMas> i would imagine ext3 cos its a higher number ^^
<malik__> oki doki thanx guyz
<malik__> by the way merry x-mas to all
<malik__> who is goin to a midnight mass?
<Lynoure> I'm just listening to Cthulhu Xmas songs :)
<malik__> :).......oki guyz gotta go Mrs is calling
<malik__> have a good one every one
<stamen> HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO ALL !!!
<stamen>    
<stamen> and now the question
<stamen> is it normal for HDTV movie to have a little pauses
<stamen> when I am watching the movie
<stamen> the movie still for a second and run after that smoothly
<Ace2016> is this broadcast tv or from a dvd?
<stamen> lets say from dvd
<stamen> but it is on my hard drive
<stamen> the CPU is not overloaded
<Ace2016> then no it shouldn't pause
<stamen> my CPU is 2.66Ghz
<Ace2016> graphics?
<stamen> I think so, but it pauses
<stamen> graphic card is Nvidia GF 6600 LE 256mb of ram
<stamen> with working driver and enabled Open GL
<stamen> so what shoud be the problem ?
<stamen> I have no idea
<stamen> :(
<Ace2016> maybe you could ask in #mplayer? or somewhere like that
<stamen> I am watching the movie with kaffeine, and the same is with mplayer
<stamen> ok
<stamen> are they on irc server like kubuntu, mean irc.freenode.com
<Ace2016> yup
<Ace2016> type /join #mplayer
<stamen> ok
<stamen> I am there
<ubuntu> merry christmas
<Ace2016> merry christmas
<stamen> Ace2016: nobody answers me :(
<stamen> there
<Blissex> stamen: you have to be patient, and try to reword your question if nobody answers...
<tony__> guys, how can i put my trash on my desktop ?
<Wulong> How do I disable print-key for ksnapshot? where?
<Blissex> tony__: grab your garbage bin, carry it near your desk, and turn it upside on top of your desk ;-)
<tony__> LOL
<tony__> didn't know things are that easy with linux :P
<froud> anyone clued on how to make a Kubuntu host join a Samba Domain?
<tony__> it would be better if there was way to put my desktop stuff in the trash ..
<tony__> lol
<Blissex> tony__: for KDE an easy way to restore the trash icon on the desktop
<Blissex> tony__: may be to add the trash applet to the panel/Kicker and then drag it to the desktop.
<tony__> humm, thats good idea
<tony__> brb
<Blissex> tony__: I prefer to have the trash applet in the panel/Kicker anyhow.
<claudiu> anyone here is using feisty ?
<tony__> my desktop soo damn naked. lol
<Blissex> tony__: you can also create an icon with 'trash:/' as the URL IIRC
<raslor> hello and Happy Holidays everyone.... how do I find other server list to add for irc?
<tony__> i see . thanks . will do that
<giorgio> hello
<Blissex> raslor: look at the IRC search engine...
<raslor> Blissex:  As a package to add?
<tony__> ahh, that just did it like a charm :)
<Blissex> raslor: no, it is a web site that lists dozens of networks, and thousands of channels and you can search it by keyword. IRC.Netsplit.org IIRC
<raslor> ok thanks alot and Merry Christmas
<Blissex> raslor: that was IRC.Netsplit.DE
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, is Beryl only for Gnome users?
<soulrider> for any Captain_Haddock
<claudiu> can anyone tell some impressions on feisty fawn ?
<lotusleaf> claudiu: #ubuntu+1
<claudiu> lotusleaf: thanks
<slow-motion> re
<lotusleaf> claudiu: yw =)
<slow-motion> merry xmas
<lotusleaf> slow-motion: and a good GoetiaMass to you!
<slow-motion> thank you lotusleaf
<Bubba_Gump> merry christmas, and hare krishna too :)
<Captain_Haddock> soulrider: thanks, installing now :P
* Captain_Haddock waits with bated breath!
<pm2> Hi - I'm running the latest version of kubuntu.  I'm trying to run a program that accesses the soundcard via /dev/dsp.  It can read from the soundcard input ok, but when it tries to use the soundcard to make a sound, it gets an error message saying "device or resource busy."
<pm2> I tried disabling ARTS in the KDE system config, but I still get the same problem.  Any ideas?
<birge> hi
<birge> is anybody out there?
<Blissex> pm2: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html the sharing and OSS sections...
<Blissex> birge: no! everybody else has left this planet :-)
<birge> ohh..thats so sad:(
<birge> then nobody can help me with my kubuntu problems
<Blissex> birge: but they have left behind a lot of web sites with HOWTOs and information and manuals etc :-)
<birge> yep, i know.. but it is much more easyer to ask someone:D
<pm2> Blissex, ok, I looked through that.  According to lsmod I am using OSS drivers.  However, I did do lsof | grep -i dsp, and the only program it shows using /dev/dsp is the one I'm trying to run.
<pm2> The specific error messages I'm getting are: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave ---------- *** opensnd: open: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy ***
<pm2> birge, if you have a question... just ask it ;-)
<Blissex> pm2: note that '/dev/dsp' is not an ALSA device...
<Blissex> pm2: so you got a bigger problem here :-)
<Blissex> birge: you can always try to ask specific questions as <pm2> suggests. perhaps the dolphins can answer them :-)
<birge> :)
<birge> i hope, the dolphins are perfect linux users:D
* Blissex knows that on the Internet nobody knows that you are a penguin :-)
<pm2> Blissex, true... The program I want to use doesn't seem to support ALSA, and just wants the path to the sound card device.  By default it picked /dev/dsp, which works for capturing the soundcard input.  So I guess I should be looking at that aoss wrapper?
<Blissex> pm2: the 'aoss' wrapper or 'artsdsp'
<birge> so my problem is that the computer can't see the drivers - dvd, voice driver (i forgot its english name:S), etc...
<Blissex> birge: a bit more specific would help...
<birge> what do you want to know - exactly?
<pm2> Blissex, is /dev/adsp something related to this?
<Blissex> pm2: not a lot, that's the ''alternate'' dsp for cards that have two.
<Blissex> birge: something like what your PC looks like.
<Blissex> birge: and what makes you think those peripherals are not detected.
<birge> it is silver and black.. ok, it was a bad joke
* BluesKaj examines his new Tux 
<birge> unfortunately i dont really know the distribution, it is my brother's computer.. i think it has some 1 G RAM, a quite good processor, and an integrated voice driver
<birge> where can i see the exact parameters?
<pm2> ok, artsdsp didn't work
<birge> AND dont accept my root password, wich was good last night:S
<pm2> Blissex, out of curiosity, why would capturing from the soundcard work, but not output?
<Blissex> pm2: odd, but that may be because output is not set-up right. E.g. digital vs. analog.
<Blissex> birge: some peripherals can only be used as 'root' or if the user using them is in a special group. This may be part of your problem.
<pm2> I see... well, running the program with aoss does the same thing that running it without aoss does...  I'm thinking this may not be an OSS/ALSA issue, as the program has worked fine on other Ubuntu computers without needing much work.  This is a laptop, however, so maybe the soundcard is more goofy.
* Thonolan is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<pm2> Blissex, I tried a different (KDE) program.  It gives this error: Cannot open audio device /dev/audio: Device or resource busy -- this is making me think there might be a bigger issue here.
<Blissex> pm2: sounds like that you configurefd aRts and/or KDE sound for OSS and not for ALSA.
<Blissex> pm2: check in the 'Sounds & Multimedia:Sound system:Hardware' section of the settings
<pm2> Blissex, it was on "Autodetect", so I changed it to ALSA, but I'm having the same issues.
<pm2> I tired ESD too, just to check - same thing
<Blissex> pm2: you set 'Override device location' perchance?
<pm2> nope
<Blissex> pm2: it should be unchecked or set to 'defauklt'
<Blissex> pm2: it should be unchecked or set to 'default'
<pm2> its unchecked
<Blissex> pm2: the problem here is ALSA device names don't have a "/dev/" prefix...
<Blissex> pm2: never mind them being called "/dev/dsp" or "/dev/audio".
<Blissex> pm2: perhaps the KDE program you are trying is configured to use OSS. This is often the default.
<pm2> Blissex, it asks for an "Audio Device", and the default is either /dev/dsp or /dev/audio depending on the program.  To use alsa, what would I put for the audio device?
<Blissex> pm2: then it must be an OSS-only program. Too bad.
<Blissex> pm2: if it supported ALSA, it would have something that allowed you to choose between ALSA and OSS.
<pm2> Can I disable ALSA and just use oss?
<Blissex> pm2: you could, but it is complicated, and usually OSS does not support multiple programs using the same card.
<pm2> this is frustrating... why would aoss not work?
<Thehound666> hello. need a small bit of help. I need to copy/paste with super user privelages and Google turns up nothing
<Blissex> pm2: there are several cases in which it cannot, but try 'artsdsp'
<Thehound666> get this when trying to install fish file:///home/thehound/Desktop/FiSH-XChat.v0.98-binaries/Linux/xfish.so
<Thehound666> access denied or something
<Thehound666> it didn't fully paste
<pm2> Blissex, would this error message mean anything: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<pm2> Under artsdsp, it can even capture from the soundcard, and segfaults...
<bomber> Thehound666: sudo then after putting in your password type konqueror and it'll run it as root
<Thehound666> ahh thanks, knew it could be done. Got stuff I have running that I didn't want to kill to reboot as root
<Thehound666> says command not found
<Thehound666> after it asked for password
<d3413r> hi all
<d3413r> got a problem
<d3413r> i know my monitor is able to display 1280x1024 but i dont't know if 60 hz or 74 rate...
<Thehound666> nvm thanks
<Thehound666> forget it's case sensitive
* pm2 will try to reboot
<d3413r> anybody got an idea?
<lupine_85> d3413r: try them both and see what happens?
<d3413r> lol
<lupine_85> read the manual?
<d3413r> I guess too much would not be good for the TFT
<lupine_85> nah, modern stuff just turns itself off if it doesn't support x mode
<d3413r> well ^^ it is modern
<d3413r> wait
<lupine_85> not like the good old days where too much refresh == clouds of smoke :(
<d3413r> gonna try
<d3413r> xD
* Thonoisaway is back.
<Thehound666> you guys rock. got fish encryption on Linux now.
<Thehound666> no more using Windows for mIRC for site staff meetings
<burner> mirc works through wine
<spawn57> merry christmas too you too
<Thehound666> xchat seems good enough
<spawn57> konversation isnt' bad either if you're into kde
<Thehound666> love Konversation, but no fish plugin for it
<Thehound666> why I installed xchat
<spawn57> ah i see
<spawn57> i'm hammered btw
<Thehound666> lol
<Thehound666> I will be
<spawn57> meh it's liek 3am here and I'm just waiting to sober up before I go to bed
<Thehound666> it's early. Only 7:14 PM
<spawn57> it's probably a good time to watch the darth vader vs japanese police video on youtube now
<burner> noon here :)
<Thehound666> wait a sec, my friend pasted me something just now stamped with 03:15. You must be in Australia
<dupmeister> greetings
<Eyeless> lo
<dupmeister> hi
<behrangsa> is it possible to hide Kontact like all other applications? When I press the close button, it gets closed instead of being minimized into the tray...
<behrangsa> by all other applications I mean Konversation, Kopete :p
* Captain_Haddock just installed Beryl :)
<Captain_Haddock> But thus far, I'm only seeing the snazzy effects when I alt+tab around
<Captain_Haddock> and maximise + minimise
<Captain_Haddock> oh never mind :o
<pm2> I'm having trouble with a program needing access to the sound card.  I get the error "opensnd: open: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" when it tries to output sound, but it can capture sound without any issue.  alsamixer works to control the soundcard capture volume.  I'm pretty stumped as to what going on here.  Any ideas?
<spawn57> I'm in Hong Kong
<Eyeless> behrangsa: kontact minimizes to tray for me, dunno if i did anything to make it so tho
<Eyeless> or did you want it to close when you click the closebutton?
<pm2> This is the latest version of kubuntu, with alsa and OSS drivers installed
<Captain_Haddock> pm2: Not sure, but the Kubuntu Device Database (in K Menu -> System) has a basic diagnostic test for sound..
<Captain_Haddock> does it work there?
<pm2> Captain_Haddock, yes it does
<sbcl3> i have a .sty file as a latex package. where do i put it to make it usable?
<joelle> cnam
<Thehound666> what I find incredible is the support here is better than what I paid for from Microsoft back when I was a Windows newbie using Windows 3.x
<Thehound666> showing my age now
<sbcl3> i have a .sty file as a latex package. where do i put it to make it usable?
<Hawkwind> sbcl3: No need to repeat yourself every couple of minutes.  If/When someone knows, they will surely help you
<Thehound666> and I don't know. lol
<Captain_Haddock> pm2: that's about the limit of my expertise, sorry. Which program is this? And are there any "select device" options in its preferences?
<Captain_Haddock> Thehound666: heh.
<pm2> Captain_Haddock, its gmfsk, a program for amateur radio.  It allows you to chose an "audio device", and defaults to /dev/dsp
<spawn57> pm2 is that a gtk?
<spawn57> program?
* Thehound666 feels comfortable with general tasks now but still ends up Googling frequently.
<Captain_Haddock> Thehound666: I'm very new to all this as well :)
<pm2> spawn57, yes
<Captain_Haddock> Thehound666: The best resource I've found is ubotu :P
<Captain_Haddock> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Captain_Haddock> and cha ching
<Captain_Haddock> heh
<Thehound666> well don't worry. Google is getting better at searching nix issues and if it fails, support here is great
<spawn57> adn it's using /dev/dsp ... if I recall correctly kde's sound server will ask for exclusive use of /dev/dsp, you're going to have to turn off the sound server in system settngs to use that program =S
<Captain_Haddock> Thehound666: have you seen this? http://www.google.com/linux ;)
<pm2> spawn57, but capture from the soundcard works fine - that's whats stumping me
<spawn57> oh
<spacepod> hello all
<spawn57> there is an option in arts to release control after a certain period of time, that might be what's making it act werid..
<spawn57> try disabling the sound server anyway, and see if it works fine, then you can eliminate kde's sound server from the equation
<pm2> spawn57, I disabled arts, but am still having the same issue
<spawn57> pm2 i'm not sure what else it could be then =\
<spawn57> anyway i gotta hit teh sack..
<spawn57> g'nite guys
<nasa> join #wicca
<spacepod> typical samba question if anyone has a moment
<Thehound666> that google Linux link is cute
<spacepod> i open system setting and sharing enter the password for admin mode and the config box still stays greyed out
<Thehound666> strange, but I never tried sharing. I used admin mode for display and network
<Thehound666> seemed to always work
<Captain_Haddock> spacepod: that happens to me too.
<Thehound666> well you can always login as root, but I'll wait to tell you how until one of the more knowledgable say if that's necessary
<Captain_Haddock> it is teh bug
<Thehound666> I pull my internet plug if I use root
<Thehound666> I'm that paranoid
<spacepod> well i had samba running just fine in ubuntu
<Thehound666> even though I'm behind NAT
<spacepod> no problem editing the smb.conf file and via term
<spacepod> just was trying kubuntu for the nice gui :P
<Thehound666> for me it's definitely more than GUI as I could hack Windows to look almost any way I wanted it to
<Thehound666> it's just a fundementally better system than Windows, especially in terms of resource allocation
<spacepod> agree
<Thehound666> like unused RAM is wasted RAM
<Thehound666> Bill Gates need to learn that
<claudiu> I can't even ping a certain host, and I know it is up and running (my iptables list is empty).
<claudiu> can someone help me with that ?
<spacepod> lol whats the word with vista.. just a gig of memory to running the system
<spacepod> built in digital rights management
<spacepod> no thanks :P
<spacepod> what are you trying to ping claudiu
* dwidmann feels almost sorry for the sheep who will be running vista
<claudiu> spacepod: a linux host
<Thehound666> Vista supposedly uses memory more like Linux but here's the catch:
<Thehound666> most apps will use legacy API calls
<spacepod> likewise dwid
<Thehound666> thus letting Vista suffocate them
<claudiu> spacepod: it is my friends linux host. He says it is running ok, it responds to ping and all, but I cant even ping it
<Thehound666> 512 MB is official minum recommended
<Thehound666> but we all know Bill
<Thehound666> better have 2 gigs
<claudiu> spacepod: the only thing I can think of is that dnsmasq is somehow causing this
<Thehound666> minimum*
<spacepod> hrrm got me claudiu
<claudiu> spacepod: because I installed almost nothing recently
<dwidmann> cladiu: can you access everything else? If so, dnsmasq isn't the problem
<claudiu> spacepod: iptables on my pc says it is empty
<claudiu> dwidmann: I can acces lots of things
<dwidmann> claudiu: my point exactly
<spacepod> can you ping around in your local network?
<claudiu> dwidmann: I cant access http://www.ubuntu.ro for example
<claudiu> spacepod: I can ping all kind of  things
<spacepod> just not his host?
<claudiu> if I'd  show you guys my /etc/init.d/ maybe you could tell who is the culprit ?
<dwidmann> Would it happen to be a webserver? Why not try this: dig http://thedomainname.com
<dettoaltrimenti> is there any way to generate a list of every file on your system in the terminal? like ls, but everything?
<dwidmann> dettoaltrimenti: every file on the system? That would be a stupendously long list.
<claudiu> spacepod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38698/
<claudiu> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38698/
<spacepod> no doubt
<dettoaltrimenti> yes, it would- but if used with the grep command, it would be a lot shorter
<claudiu> what do you think ?
<claudiu> dwidmann: digg says this
<claudiu> ;; global options:  printcmd
<claudiu> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<dwidmann> dettoaltrimenti:  ls -aR
<dwidmann> dettoaltrimenti:  **: ls -aR /
<dettoaltrimenti> thank you!
<dwidmann> I wouldn't wanna do that though really, I'd more likely use the locate or find command ...
<dwidmann> claudiu: well, you've found the problem
<claudiu> dwidmann: well, can you tell  me more exactly  ?
<dwidmann> claudiu: try dig or ping on that server from another computer to be sure.
<frootstripe> # ps ax | wc -l ==> 112;     ls -d /proc/* | grep [0-9] |wc -l ==> 113      ???
<claudiu> dwidmann: I did that and it is working
<claudiu> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38698/ which of these could be the cause ?
<dwidmann> claudiu: dig does a domain name lookup on the server ....
<claudiu> dwidmann: so why cant I ping the IP address ?
<dwidmann> claudiu: Maybe it is a problem with dnsmasq, though I still doubt it
<dwidmann> claudiu: try pinging the server from a livecd?
<claudiu> dwidmann: I'll purge dnsmasq, and we'll see
<claudiu> dwidmann: thanks a lot
<dwidmann> That would do it
<dwidmann> but I found dnsmasq a pain to set up :\
<dwidmann> Following the howto I found blindly broke my internet ... I had to do things a bit differently, oh well
<claudiu> dwidmann: I purged dnsmasq, however the problem is still here
<claudiu> dwidmann: maybe portsentry is the guilty ?
<dwidmann> hmmm, maybe, what does that do?
<dettoaltrimenti> if I'm in the terminal, in the directory /media/usbdisk/ and I want to get to /media/usbdisk/My Music, can I get there without retyping the first 2 parent directories?
<dwidmann> dettoaltrimenti: cd ../..
<tom__> how do you install a .run file?
<dwidmann> tom__: chmod +x filename.run
<dwidmann> tom__: ./filename.run
<tom__> thank you
<dwidmann> tom__ might need to do it with sudo, depending on where it wants to install it
<tom__> alright
<dettoaltrimenti> dwidmann- is there an argument with the grep command that will list the directory of every file it finds? I looked at man grep, but couldn't find one
<dwidmann> dettoaltrimenti: I don't think so, not when you're using ls's recursive option, as far as I can tell, however, the locate command may be more in tune with what you're doing
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks dwidmann
<Thehound666> is there a way around a minor annoyance? my mouse wheel doesn't work under nix
<dettoaltrimenti> dwidmann my problem with locate is that it doesn't seem to search my usb HD, or my partition with windows on it
<dwidmann> dettoaltrimenti: sudo locate -u
<dwidmann> dettoaltrimenti: the database is probably out of date
<gupta> Do the universe and multiverse apps update if I continue using dapper? Or is it necessary to get edgy for updated repos?
<ubuntu> hi
<lupine_85> gupta: only necessary updates are put in
<lupine_85> new versions, generally not at all
<home_> hi.. how do we install bootsplash in kubuntu
<gupta> lupine_85: So if Apt-get install filelight installs 'filelight version' there is no way to update it except compiling?
<octan> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> gupta: pretty much
<gupta> hmmm
<lupine_85> some applications get 'backported', which means a later version becomes available. Not many, though
<Thehound666> well if anyone knows the answer, I'll be watching, as this makes browsing on my small monitor kind of annoying
<zblach> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> you can do requests in the forums
<Thehound666> hmm seems I can select things by pushing the mouse wheel button but I can't scroll by moving the wheel up/down
<NameNomad> I'm having problems with my cdrw drive, and with any program that tries to use it.  When I put in a cd, most days, and I select a program, it will show it initializing, and then the status icon will go away and the program won't run.  A short time latter my computer will start lagging horribly, and if I leave it for long enough, it will eventually just stop doing anything all together, and I have to restart my computer
<NameNomad> does anyone know a solution to that problem (having a cd/cdrw drive not work, or initialize, or something)
<mips> Where is all the kde themes&artwork stored ?
<thompa> hi, what do u sue to convert flac file to mp3?
<thompa> i use*
<shang_> bootsplash screen help..
<thompa> or any program for making mp3s for my cell phone
<shang_> anyone pls guide me to install bootsplash on kubuntu
<knapp> How can I install nvidia-settings w/o removing nvidia-glx?
<thompa> you dont its already there, type nvidia-settings
<thompa> try it
<knapp> oops
<knapp> haha
<knapp> ok tnx
<knapp> is 54c hot?
<thompa> knapp: no
<thompa> someone tell me how to make mp3s?
<thompa> im new to music stuff
<knapp> my video keeps going out. like the screen will go black, but the monitor is still on. If I let it sit for a minute (cool off) and turn the monitor off and back on, it comes back for a little bit.
<thompa> knapp: try disabling power features and screen saver or keep them
<thompa> knapp: check your desktop and screen options first
<thompa> not sure where they are right now, im in gnome
<gradin> i've got a problem and i need help...
<gradin> for some reason every time i attempt to burn a dvd my box crashes, hard..
<gradin> the kernel panics and everything..
<gradin> can anyone help me troubleshoot this problem?
<knapp> thompa, I disabled screen saver, but it was set to go on after 5 hours. So I doubt that was it. I don't see any power features anywhere...
<mirsh-b> hello. i'm on a live session and i want to install kubuntu. the installer's partition manager tells me i've not assigned a root partition - although i definately have. i've set a good 5 GB ext3 as / and 355 MB swap. what am i supposed to do about it?
<NameNomad> how do I disable auto-mounting on my cdrw drive?
<mirsh-b> btw, i've had this problem before, but on a different computer and with the live dvd. i've never had any of these problems with hoary, breezy or dapper. is the edgy installer buggy or what?
<burner> is a fetchmail cron job the best way to get pop3 mail into a dovecot imap folder?
<Wulong> mirsh-b: I've had the same problem too.
<Wulong> Don't remember what I did.
<Wulong> Check Google for it.
<mirsh-b> Wulong: allright, will do
<Thehound666> where can I go to troubleshoot my issue? Seems I see many posts about it with no clear answers in Google
<thompa> knapp: sorry i got to go, check in control center all features relating to power first
<tom__> where are the KDM themes located?
<NameNomad> KDE themes?
<tom__> kdm
<tom__> the login screen
<NameNomad> do you want to change them
<NameNomad> ?
<Thehound666> why am I being ignored? :(
<tom__> namenomad: yes
<NameNomad> one sec, I've messed with this before
<NameNomad> let me find it again
<mirsh-b> allright, i solved the problem with "no root filesystem" in the installer. what you need to do is to delete the existing partition where you want / , create it, and then assign partitions. merely checking "format" when assigning partition is not sufficient.
<abstruck> Thehound666: what's your problem?
<Thehound666> my mouse scroll whell won't work
<Thehound666> makes browsing on my small monitor a chore
<Thehound666> wheel
<soulrider> theres something eating up my processor, how can i find out what process is doing that ?
<Thehound666> Googling shows it to be a common question...with no answers
<NameNomad> tom_: go into system settings
<NameNomad> then click "Desktop"
<tom__> ok
<NameNomad> then go to Splash Screen
<NameNomad> and you can choose what you want
<NameNomad> as well as add some
<abstruck> Thehound666: paste your xorg.conf (only mouse section)
<abstruck> Thehound666: use nopaste or similar
<Thehound666> ok let me do a file search
<NameNomad> does anyone know how to make my cdrw drive not automount?
<abstruck> Thehound666: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thehound666> I don't see a mouse section
<Thehound666> goes from monitor to screen
<abstruck> Thehound666: Section "InputDevice"
<Thehound666> Section "InputDevice"
<Thehound666> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<Thehound666> 	Driver		"mouse"
<Thehound666> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<Thehound666> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<Thehound666> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ps/2"
<Thehound666> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<Thehound666> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<robotgeek> Thehound666: please use a pastebin
<vge> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<abstruck> [21:57]  <abstruck> Thehound666: use nopaste or similar
<NameNomad> do cdrom/cdrw drives always have the owner/group as root?
<NameNomad> or can I change that to my main user? (would it affect my use of the drives if it was root?)
<Thehound666> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38703/
<abstruck> Thehound666: just 5 min, i'm on cellphone
<Thehound666> k then I'll brb smoke. The good news is my system seems well configured but for this now
<NameNomad> no one knows?
<NameNomad> dag
<froud> hi, I am looking for libxine-extracodecs mentioned in several of the kubuntu docs, but can't find it in any of the repositories. Anyone know what it may now be called?
<NameNomad> you've got "universal" repositor open?
<NameNomad> repository*
<froud> NameNomad: yes
<froud> NameNomad: and Multiverse
<NameNomad> type into the search bar "libxine"
<NameNomad> and leave it at that
<NameNomad> see if it gives it to you
<Thehound666> ok
<NameNomad> froud: did that work?
<NameNomad> it could also be under the "restricted" repository
<NameNomad> I don't know if that comes open or not
<NameNomad> been a while since i've changed my repositories
<froud> NameNomad: not there
<froud> NameNomad: btw I am using apt-cache search
<NameNomad> do you have adept?
<froud> yes
<NameNomad> use it
<froud> but that also shows no extra codecs
<Thehound666> synaptic shows a bunch just be checking the unchecked repositories
<Thehound666> just by*
<NameNomad> open up adept
<NameNomad> and search it from there
<NameNomad> if that doesn't work
<NameNomad> then you don't have the right repositories open
<froud> NameNomad: I have done it in adept and at apt and I uncommented all the repositories in the sources.list
<froud> and did an update
<froud> are you seeing libxine-extracodecs
<max_> can mencoder or ffmpeg turn a avi or mpeg into an mp3? or anyother audio only file
<NameNomad> yeah
<NameNomad> I have it installed actually
<froud> Hmm
<NameNomad> do you have "restricted"?
<NameNomad> or "main"
<NameNomad> put in?
<abstruck> Thehound666: try changing mouse protocol from "PS/2" to  "ExplorerPS/2" or "ImPS/2". i don't know if it helps
<Thehound666> is reboot needed after?
<froud> NameNomad: I have this http://pastebin.ca/291176
<NameNomad> froud: line 11
<NameNomad> add multiverse to it
<abstruck> Thehound666: no, only reboot X server
<NameNomad> besides that the only difference is where you're getting your stuff from
<NameNomad> I get it from a us site
<Thehound666> ok how do I reboot x-server and also I notice an interesting parameter "Emulate3buttons"
<Thehound666> it's set to true
<froud> NameNomad: sec just updating
<froud> NameNomad: thx
<froud> sudo apt-cache search libxine-extracodecs
<froud> libxine-extracodecs - the xine video/media player library, binary files
<NameNomad> no prob
<abstruck> Thehound666: try setting it to false, but i don't think it's that the problem
<Thehound666> and to reboot X Server?
<froud> Anyone got a clue why Amarok will not play streaming media (using Dapper)
<NameNomad> does anyone know why my cdrw drive maps to 'system:/media/hdd' instead of '/media/cdrw'?
<abstruck> NameNomad: yes, that's a secondary slave master
<abstruck> ops master => drive
* froud restarts sound system and viola all sound
<NameNomad> is there I way I can view all of these connections and options? (probably through Konsole)
<NameNomad> (my cd drives have been giving me nothing but problems so far)
<abstruck> NameNomad: lshw for example... what kind of problems?
<NameNomad> when I put in a blank disc to burn something, and try to start up k3b
<NameNomad> it won't work
<NameNomad> and eventually will freeze my system
<NameNomad> no matter if I try to kill k3b
<NameNomad> or not
<NameNomad> it won't let me eject the disc
<abstruck> try running it within konsole
<NameNomad> when that happens
<NameNomad> how do you mean?
<abstruck> NameNomad: if the cd is mounted there's no way eject the drive...
<abstruck> open konsole
<abstruck> and type k3b
<abstruck> (sorry but my english is all but perfect...)
<NameNomad> don't worry about it, this is actually really helpful
<NameNomad> http://pastebin.ca/291190
<NameNomad> that's what I get back
<NameNomad> and then ScimInputContextPlugin()
<NameNomad> for whatever reason
<Thehound666> lol I crashed the X-server trying to reboot it, but no harm no foul. Thanks for the help. I got my wheel now
<Thehound666> mind if I post this on some of the unanwered posts if I get bored?
<Thehound666> unanswered*
<NameNomad> does anyone know how to get either sox or k3b to recognize .wma files?
<cntb> \o all. where is sessions startup programs in kubuntu
<NameNomad> because this is really getting on my nerves (I know it's been said before, but I hate windows so much, this is ridulous what i have to do to get a cd to burn right)
<abstruck> Thehound666: good
<Thehound666> worked for me first time with Blindwrite.
<Thehound666> best CD burning proggy IMO for Windows
<NameNomad> I'm using kubuntu
<NameNomad> but I need to burn a .wma file
<abstruck> NameNomad: that error is only wacom entry in the xorg.conf
<NameNomad> which is a windows media file
<Thehound666> ahhh
<Thehound666> thought you were having issues making a Kubuntu CD
<NameNomad> no
<NameNomad> nah, .iso works fine
<NameNomad> I'm trying to make a mix for my sis
<abstruck> NameNomad: gotta go...
<NameNomad> abstruck: thanks for the help
<abstruck> hope you could resolve it
<NameNomad> yeah, it'll come around eventually
<abstruck> NameNomad: no problem
<abstruck> bye guys... merry christmas! :D
<Thehound666> He could try making an iso of the files then burning with an iso maker. Has helped me with some dumb DRMed files in Windows.
<Thehound666> it might in Linux
<Thehound666> wma=DRMed
<NameNomad> what dose DRMed stand for?
<Thehound666> Digital Rights Management
<NameNomad> oh
<NameNomad> right
<NDPowerBook> The nice people at the media companies have volunteered to manage our digital rights so we don't have to do so ourselves.
<Dr_willis> Dumb Restricted Media. :)
<Thehound666> maybe these guys can direct you to iso programs for nix
<Thehound666> I'm a relative newbie
* Dr_willis goes back to looking Up Peanut Brittle recipes...
<Dr_willis> I made a batch.. and its... err... chewy.
<Dr_willis> Peanut Chewies..
<NameNomad> yeah, and now all I have to do is break those "rights"
<NameNomad> so I can make them the way they were meant to be
<NameNomad> actually right
<Dr_willis> 'friends dont let friends use wma's '
<NameNomad> especially because the song I'm trying to put on the mix isn't from a cd you can buy anymore
<NameNomad> the artist took it out of production, so there's no money being lost
<NameNomad> windows just likes to tell it's users what to do
<NameNomad> but anyways, I have to go through my library and sample music for this mix
<NameNomad> so I'll catch ya'll later
<dwidmann> chewy peanut brittle ... that's a new one
<Dr_willis> with no peanuts either..
<Dr_willis> wife sucks off the brittle and spits out the peanuts.. so i made some with out the nuts.
<upd-dapper2edgy> preparing to upd dapper to edgy
<upd-dapper2edgy> cd in drive
<upd-dapper2edgy> in system:/media/hdd
<dwidmann> mmhmmm
<burner> upd-dapper2edgy: on a modem or something?
<upd-dapper2edgy> modem?
* dwidmann doubts there are any people here not using a modem
<upd-dapper2edgy> meaning fax modem?
<upd-dapper2edgy> modem q. not clear
<dwidmann> So, you've got the disk in, give it a go upd-dapper2edgy
<upd-dapper2edgy> in short https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades gives me following line
<upd-dapper2edgy> dwidmann, exactly my point tyvm
<upd-dapper2edgy> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" ?
<upd-dapper2edgy> kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" maybe too dwidmann ?
<dwidmann> gksu won't work if you're using kubuntu, try it with kdesu instead?
<upd-dapper2edgy> OK but /cdrom is empty
<upd-dapper2edgy> user@pc1ubuntu:/media/hdd$ sh /media/hdd/cdromupgrade
<Dr_willis> ive not heard of anyone else using a cdromupgrade script befor...
<upd-dapper2edgy> Dr_willis,  reallyyyy?
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Dr_willis> of course I always find a clean-reinstall better. :)
<upd-dapper2edgy> iwant everything in place
<upd-dapper2edgy> just like many windows upgrades Ihave made
<upd-dapper2edgy> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/non-free/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<Dr_willis> PLF site may be down.
<upd-dapper2edgy> for long?
<upd-dapper2edgy> alternative/
<Dr_willis> No idea.  check the plf homepage.
<upd-dapper2edgy> plf homepage's uRL woul be which?
<Dr_willis> if upgrading to edgy, sond you want the 'edgy' plf repo? not the dapper one?
<upd-dapper2edgy> you tell me !
<upd-dapper2edgy> apokryphos,  ?
<upd-dapper2edgy> Geia sou
<Dr_willis> nah.. i got other things to do. :)  plus ive found in the past its much better in the long run for me to do clean installs.
<upd-dapper2edgy> good point pls dont repeat
<apokryphos> upd-dapper2edgy: ?
<Dr_willis> that URL posted above gives the command.......  # cp /etc/apt/sources.{list,list.bak}; sed -i s/dapper/edgy/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<upd-dapper2edgy> apokryphos,  cntb linopil etc. ;-)
<Dr_willis> chag changes the 'dapper' entrys to edgy.
<apokryphos> upd-dapper2edgy: eh?
<upd-dapper2edgy> above plus nick says it
<apokryphos> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<upd-dapper2edgy> pffff
<upd-dapper2edgy> tyvm apokryphos
<apokryphos> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Seveas> !apokryphos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apokryphos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<upd-dapper2edgy> so script cdromupgrade on edgy cd to be modified or?
<apokryphos> Seveas: just not popular enough :P
<apokryphos> Seveas: I bet you regret naming the repository Seveas now :P
<thompa> has anyone trying to get nokia phone os open?
<thompa> i mean to transfer some contacts and stuff
<upd-dapper2edgy> so what is the step by step?
<thompa> ive got an infra red on the phone and i can see the memory stick and all the files
<apokryphos> Seveas: speaking of which, do you have any stats for your repo? I'm interested =)
<apokryphos> upd-dapper2edgy: /msg ubotu repositories
<thompa> im just wondering if its possible to try
<Seveas> apokryphos, no
<thompa> i got the ipod working gread in linux, its even faster but its a 3g
<Dr_willis> upd-dapper2edgy,  you donloaded an edgy cdrom and are now trying to upgrade with it? using the script  'cdromupgrade' ?
<thompa> i think getting linux on these phones is a good step
<upd-dapper2edgy> yes Dr_willis .
<upd-dapper2edgy> is that OK?
<Dr_willis> upd-dapper2edgy,  and 'which' cdrom did you download?
<upd-dapper2edgy> alternate Cd brother Dr_willis  ;-)
<Dr_willis> upd-dapper2edgy,  ok. :) that aparently is a BIG issue i jsut saw in the forums.
<upd-dapper2edgy> big issue ? that should be some routine
<Dr_willis> from a forum post -------->   "You need the Alternate CD. You cannot upgrade from the Desktop CD--only do a clean reinstall with it. "
<upd-dapper2edgy> or else ? i cant offer the public i know such solution
<Dr_willis> so... err.. what was the problem anyway? i forgot...
<upd-dapper2edgy> so i know it I always prefer alternate CD
<upd-dapper2edgy> plus I always do dual boot
<upd-dapper2edgy> some GRUB MBR some MSWIN MBR
<upd-dapper2edgy> ther could a channel for it, should be too. I mean channel for UBUNTU upgrade
<upd-dapper2edgy>  .. /join #ubuntu-upgrade
<upd-dapper2edgy> let us see what #ubuntu says
<Dr_willis> so your whole problem is Finding the cdromupgrade script?
* Dr_willis scrolls up the hitory buffer
<upd-dapper2edgy> sounds like it Dr_willis
<upd-dapper2edgy> BTW cdromupgrade on alternateCD. mybe you mean how and what to modify there?
* Dr_willis thinks some clarification is needed....
<upd-dapper2edgy> let me peep into script mentioned
<Dr_willis> bbl......
<froud> Where does KDE store the contact database of Kmail?
<premier> hello
<premier> I swapped the backspace and capslock keys on my computer
<premier> but I cant make it permenant-- everytime I reboot, it resets
<Danker> Hi
<premier> I put the appopriate code in my .XSession file
<Danker> Could somebody say freenode server address?
<froud> irc.freenode.net
<hans> ...einen wunderschnen Heiligabend!
<matthew__> !du
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<upd-dapper2edgy> btw on user's machine still havent solved firefox crashing on flash contenets sites
<_fnord> ewige blumenkraft!
<_fnord>  how i can make ubuntu look more like kubuntu?
<_fnord> my box is just too slow for kubuntu,so im useing ubuntu
<froud> found it
<_fnord> sorry im back my computer messed up
<_fnord> so how can i make ubuntu look more like kubuntu?
<vge> install kde?
<_fnord> is that kubuntu-desktop?
<vge> yup
<Captain_Haddock> anyone here using multiple keyboard layouts?
<Danker> Thanks ;)
* Captain_Haddock is having trouble getting 'es' working properly.
<_fnord> vge thatt will slow my computer down as much as kubuntu...
<upd-dapper2edgy> Captain_Haddock, alt-shift switches
<Captain_Haddock> upd-dapper2edgy: I'm not having switching trouble. I am having issues typing accented characters.
<Captain_Haddock> I can type  fine.
<vge> _fnord: so what part are you making like kde?
<mildner> hi
<Captain_Haddock> But when I type  + a I do not get the a with a diacritic.
<_fnord> menu bar, window borders
<mildner> anybody familiar with dvb ?
<_fnord> animated flash screen
<upd-dapper2edgy> got that Captain_Haddock
<Captain_Haddock> upd-dapper2edgy: You got an accented a in my sentence? :o
<upd-dapper2edgy> nope
<Captain_Haddock> Perhaps this has something to do with dead keys?
<upd-dapper2edgy> charset utf-8
<vge> _fnord: i guess i cant help you cos i can't find that big speed differences between these two
<towync> does anyone know why my K-menu panel is transparent to background and how do i fix it, pls don't just say go to system settings, appearance, i've looked, and am lost =), need specific instructions thx
<Captain_Haddock> upd-dapper2edgy: that should be the current setting.
<vge> maby it's better to ask #ubuntu cos there are more gnome user
<Captain_Haddock> towync: try right clicking on the panel and select configure.
<_fnord> huh you dont?
<towync> Captain_Haddock thx, i did tho
<upd-dapper2edgy> towync, now on beryl?
<_fnord> ubuntu seems to fly for me while kubuntu drags
<_fnord> wierd
<towync> not on beryl, beryl suckkkkkks, cuz it doesn't work for me lol
<_fnord> sucks for me because i lvoe kubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> towync: there is a transparency option there for the task bar..
<towync> all i get is black screen, it seems to enter beryl when i say beryl, but freezes, does that mean i need a better graphics card (using fx5900) or does it mean i should use xgl instead of aiglx
<towync> Captain_Haddock where
<towync> as in panel background?
<Captain_Haddock> towync: right click panel and select configure panel is what I did.
<towync> yeah but a whole lot of things come out right
<butchart> hola
<towync> like arrangement, hiding, menus, appearance, taskbar
<Captain_Haddock> towync: I get a menu on the left, which has a taskbar button.
<Captain_Haddock> si
<Captain_Haddock> hola butchart
<towync> cool i'm on taskbar button
<Captain_Haddock> towync: I have beryl working on a 6200 :)
<butchart> hola captain... no hay un canal en espaol?
<upd-dapper2edgy> towync on appearance
<towync> Captain_Haddock is it graphics card related? i thought beryl should work on low hardwares too
<upd-dapper2edgy> towync, succeeded ? right?
<towync> yeah under appearance, there is panel background
<towync> and there's a box enable transparency
<Captain_Haddock> butchart: no se.. quizas #ubuntu-es?
<towync> it's been off
<upd-dapper2edgy> try beryl on ati nvidia and intel
<upd-dapper2edgy> go #ubuntu-xgl
#kubuntu 2007-12-17
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+alt+f2
<tehm0nk-otherpc> same thing as before
<tehm0nk-otherpc> about the nvidia module
<tehm0nk-otherpc> and i dont see anything above that or below it
<tehm0nk-otherpc> it loads the mouse driver then has a line under that with (EE) No Drivers Available
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: ah..... you know, try running "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the nvidia driver.
<Schuenemann> if I hit Ctrl + Alt + F2, how do I return to X?
<FireCrotch> Schuenemann: ctrl+alt+f7
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: CTrl+alt+f7
<Schuenemann> thanks
<tehm0nk-otherpc> ok
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i had to uninstall nvidia-xconfig
<tehm0nk-otherpc> to get it to install but i did that and it's in now
<tehm0nk-otherpc> should i just try to reboot?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> lol
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: no... did you run that dpkg-reconfigure command?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> whoops
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i ran startx and it booted up
<tehm0nk-otherpc> lol
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: lol... whatever :D
<tehm0nk-otherpc> well
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: then don't bother.
<tehm0nk-otherpc> this still doesn't fix anything tho
<tehm0nk-otherpc> cause
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i dont know how to configure my video cardS without killing it haha
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i wanna get both my monitors working
<tehm0nk-otherpc> thats my goal today
<tehm0nk-otherpc> :(
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: thats not TOO hard... ust remember that dpkg-reconfigure command and you can always go back to your original settings
<_Sebulba_> I had that same thing with my nvidea 4200 i think in 7.10
<tehm0nk> argh
<_Sebulba_> nvidea driver works in every other distro except 7.10
<tehm0nk> yeah i can't touch anything to do with the drivers without killing the dang xserver
<tehm0nk> but nvidia-glx-new are supposed to work right heh
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: yeap
<tehm0nk> so do any of you run dual monitors?
<_Sebulba_> mine works fine without the nvidea driver but i dont use any 3d stuff so i dont really need it
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: try using the screens and graphics tool in system settings
<tehm0nk> well i want compiz to work lol
<tehm0nk> nos i think that is how i messed it up?
<_Sebulba_> :( so do I but my ram is borderline and other stuff runs too slow when animation is used
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: nah,compiz won't mess X up
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: try a nice reboot to see if everything is working on a reboot, cause I'll probably have to be going soon
<tehm0nk> uh
<tehm0nk> i dont know what to set in the monitor & dislays to make it work?
<tehm0nk> do i need to install anything to make it dual monitor?
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: no.
<_Sebulba_> dont push the mhz setting too high or you'll blow ur monitor
<_Sebulba_> xp has a failsafe
<_Sebulba_> not seen any failsafes in linux yet
<tehm0nk> lemme try a reboot
<tehm0nk> well
<tehm0nk> if i try to enable "second screen"
<tehm0nk> i can't select anything over 640x480
<tehm0nk> and it's not seeing my second monitor
<tehm0nk> in the hardware tab
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: yeah... do a reboot
<tehm0nk> brb hopefully
<tehm0nk> lol
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nosrednaekim> there is alway tehm0nk-otherpc:D
<tehm0nk-otherpc> ok uh
<tehm0nk-otherpc> this is jacked up
<tehm0nk-otherpc> haha
<tehm0nk-otherpc> it rebooted
<tehm0nk-otherpc> and i dont think it got stuck where it did
<tehm0nk-otherpc> but i think it's stuck...
<tehm0nk-otherpc> and there is no text
<tehm0nk-otherpc> or anything
<nosrednaekim> sooo... where is it stuck?
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+alt+f1
<tehm0nk-otherpc> nothing but an nvidia logo really big on the screen
<tehm0nk-otherpc> ...
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<tehm0nk-otherpc> dude
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i mean that is just the icing on the cake man
<tehm0nk-otherpc> LoL
<nosrednaekim> heh
<tehm0nk-otherpc> kinda like an in your face... HAHA
<nosrednaekim> does ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<mot> haaaaaaaah
<tehm0nk-otherpc> no
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: no? haha, wow. umm
<nosrednaekim> next time you reboot, remove one of the monitors.
<acee1234> anyone familiar with kdmtheme? every time i try to install something i getting "the file is not a valid kdm archive"
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: it probably isn't;)
<acee1234> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26718
<sonhouse> hi
<acee1234> thats the file
<tehm0nk-otherpc> reinstalled nvidia-glx-new
<tehm0nk-otherpc> rebooting heh
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: take out one of your monitors.
<acee1234> what is the proper extension for a kdm file?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> ok rebooting with 1 now
<sonhouse> 1
<tehm0nk-otherpc> course i get nothin cause
<tehm0nk-otherpc> lemme switch which one is plugged in
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: no nvidia screen?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i dont know why but as i said earlier...
<tehm0nk-otherpc> it starts to boot on one screen then switched to the other
<acee1234> anyone know the prper extension of a kdm theme?
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: .tgz
<tehm0nk-otherpc> it did all the outputs on the right screen then nvidia logo on the other after ...
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: yeah, well, if you can get to the command line we are going to get rid of those drivers and start over doing this the right way
<tehm0nk-otherpc> LOL omg
<tehm0nk-otherpc> this is so weird
<tehm0nk-otherpc> so it didn't even turn the monitor on until the nvidia screen, and then the login screen
<tehm0nk-otherpc> but i can log in there now..
<tehm0nk-otherpc> having fun yet ?
<nosrednaekim> haha
<Minataku> Well, X and the kernel use two different video drivers
<Minataku> Well, they CAN
<Minataku> My system uses the X11 trident driver for video, but the kernel's tridentfb driver doesn't work
<Minataku> So I use vesafb instead
<Minataku> In theory, if I used tridentfb and X11 trident, X11 would work while the kernel wouldn't
<acee1234> ok i added the kdm theme it didnt reject the file but it didnt add it as an option ideas?
<Minataku> Though it usually doesn't work like that
<Minataku> lol
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: so its working?
<tehm0nk> ok
<tehm0nk> so now what lol
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: well, MUST you have two monitors?
<tehm0nk> Yes.
<tehm0nk> why would i have... 400 dollars extra in a second videocard and monitor if i didn't think i needed it lol
<tehm0nk> :-D
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: ya know, in Linux, there are such things as "virtual desktops
<tehm0nk> yes i knwo
<nosrednaekim> try using linux for a while with one monitor
<tehm0nk> it'd be nice to have 2 desktops tho too
<tehm0nk> and it would really be nice if i could get it to stay on One monitor...
<tehm0nk> cause you know i can't get into the prompt or recovery cause that one stays on the Other monitor...
<tehm0nk> lol
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: haha
<tehm0nk> so... i'm gonna try to restart the x server...
<tehm0nk> if that dont work i'm just gonna reboot i guess...
<tehm0nk> brb
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<Minataku> lol
<tehm0nk-otherpc> lol
<tehm0nk-otherpc> well
<tehm0nk-otherpc> heh
<tehm0nk-otherpc> that ws insteresting
<tehm0nk-otherpc> it did the first error again
<su-hoens`r1> can someone help me install q3?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> so i reinstalled the nvidia driver again
<tehm0nk-otherpc> then hit startx
<tehm0nk-otherpc> and it worked...
<tehm0nk> and now it's all on the Right monitor
<Nvrnight> anyone know where I can get some instructions on compiling a non-standard file?
<tehm0nk> which is nice lol
<DeadJones> what are you trying to compile?
<Nvrnight> klassmodeler-0.8.bin.tgz
<tehm0nk> ok one more try at 2 monitors...
<tehm0nk> heh
<DeadJones> gotta uncompress the tgz first
<Minataku> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Nvrnight> ty minataku
<Nvrnight> btw I fixed my problem I had a couple weeks ago with my screen going off after it would load to 100%
<Minataku> np, Nvrnight
<Nvrnight> was a problem with my ati card, had to go to sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change it to vesa driver
<Nvrnight> just incase you wanted to know
<DeadJones> ewww ati
<DeadJones> nix + ati = disaster waiting to happen
<tehm0nk-otherpc> Yah, no go
<acee1234> what channel is best to discus kdm?
<nosrednaekim> here
<tehm0nk-otherpc> got the first error
<tehm0nk-otherpc> then i reinstalled nvidia-glx-new
<tehm0nk-otherpc> then i ran startx
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: and...
<tehm0nk-otherpc> and i got the xserver error
<tehm0nk-otherpc> just like before
<acee1234> nosrednaekim: ok, i when i install a kdm theme it does not show up as a new option whats going on there?
<Minataku> tehm0nk-otherpc: When you're typing a single thought, hit enter AFTER you're done typing all of it
<Minataku> lol
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: that module is buggy, I never could get it working predictably
<su-hoens`r1> can someone help me install quake3.... when i try i get the following error from the installer: This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / x86_64
<tehm0nk-otherpc> Minataku: sure thing buddy
<acee1234> nosrednaekim: so manual install?
<Minataku> Thanks
<Minataku> lol
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: I have no clue ho to even do that
<nosrednaekim> su-hoens`r1: just what it said... no x86_64 support
<su-hoens`r1> nosrednaekim: what does that have to do with my question
<Minataku> su-hoens`r1: It means it's not going to work.
<Minataku> Period.
<nosrednaekim> su-hoens`r1: it means you need to run either i386 or ina chroot environment
<Minataku> Can you do that? x32 libs in a chroot on an x64 machine?
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: yeah
<Minataku> Hm, I didn't know that.
<nosrednaekim> !autolib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autolib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !autolibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autolibs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> there is a tool to do it
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: If the factoid was even remotely useful, it was deleted
<Minataku> :P
<Minataku> They did that to my !xrandr as well
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Minataku> I used that all the time
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: redo it
<Minataku> Nah, I'm sure it'll get rejected
<Minataku> It was, I assume, folded into a less intuitive !resolution
<nosrednaekim> ah
<Minataku> Where I have to specifically tell them which link to choose
<tehm0nk-otherpc> dpkg -l | more | grub?grab?grumble? i forgot what it what...
<tehm0nk-otherpc> *what is was
<nosrednaekim> grep?
<Pieman> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Minataku> Haha, real nice
<Minataku> Tie a whole bunch into one
<Minataku> Multithreaded assholery
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Uh, LjL
 * Minataku sighs
<Minataku> UH
<Minataku> Why did you just unban the guy who used the exploit!?
<LjL> Minataku, why does that concern you?
<david__> google
<david__> hey
<david__> whats goin on
<Nvrnight> Anyone know of any free software that can be used on Ubuntu to create UML charts?
<LjL> !info umbrello | Nvrnight
<ubotu> nvrnight: umbrello: UML modelling tool and code generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2083 kB, installed size 5648 kB
<Nvrnight> ty
<pacman> how do I turn a .daa into a .iso
<Minataku> LjL: Excuse me for caring about the users of the channel.
<LjL> Minataku, a ban may be done by mistake. but *removing* a ban is hardly done by mistake.
<Minataku> Which is why my mind was boggling at why it was done
<jhutchins> bans should be used sparingly.
<maninder> i installed compiz and i restarted the settings didnt save
<maninder> so how do i make compiz wok again
<maninder> emerald --replaceÉ
<maninder> work*
<maninder> any help hereÉ
<flaccid_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<flaccid_> oh you already did
<flaccid_> maninder: compiz --replace
<flaccid_> to go back use kwin --replace
<LjL> Minataku: that guy was k-lined, that's why
<Minataku> Okay
<flaccid_> fair enough
<Minataku> That's a good reason
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Sorry, LjL
<maninder> kwin --replace
<maninder> doesnt work
<flaccid_> come to help today LjL :)
<flaccid_> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<maninder> what shall i doÉ
<LjL> help with compiz? no thanks :P
<flaccid_> haha
<maninder> hurry hurry
<maninder> i need help
<maninder> :(
<maninder> how do i fix compiz
<maninder> i tried emerald --replace
<maninder> hello
<maninder> lol this is dead
<flaccid_> no you are not listening maninder
<maninder> tell me
<flaccid_> what is the output from compiz --replace
<maninder> what command to type on konsole
<maninder> its in my settings folder
<flaccid_> you can't just say it doesnt' work. there i likely a reason why it is not working. it doesn't fix itself
<flaccid_> i=is
<maninder> lol
<maninder> long story short
<maninder> what do i type
<maninder> insall compiz
<maninder> install
<flaccid_> !compiz | maninder
<ubotu> maninder: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid_> depends on ubuntu version
<flaccid_> you might also want to detailed help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid_> please pastebin the output maninder
<flaccid_> anyone know how to change alt + tab behaviour - i didn't even have a popup showing the windows when i press alt tab and it tabs in a weird order
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, I use that compiz plugin for mine
<mox69__> flaccid: hold down alt, then press tab, but keep hold down alt, the window should pop up...
<tandat> how can i remote desktop from kubuntu?
<ardchoille> tandat: kmenu > internet > krdc
<tandat> thank, i will try it
<flaccid> mox69__: thats my point. it doesnt.
<flaccid> really annoying it is
<flaccid> fresh gutsy install to it was
<mox69__> flaccid: maybe the alt key on yer keyboard was broken :)
<flaccid> then it wouldn't work at all
<flaccid> i reckon problem is ubuntu or kde. thing is kde seems way more buggy on ubuntu. i never get issues like this on freebsd
<flaccid> ah fixed
<flaccid> its in Window Behaviour
<flaccid> glad that is fixed
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<maninder> i installed m player
<maninder> but the dvd wont play
<Creatur> maninder: Tried with VLC ?
<Creatur> I usually have more success with that one.
<sub[t]rnl> Make sure you have support for dvd playback
<sub[t]rnl> a good package to install is kubuntu-restricted-extras
<brad__> hey
<brad__> i'm having some trouble with flash on kubuntu 64bit
<brad__> gutsy
<brad__> and its been working for months and suddenly is messing up and not really working
<sub[t]rnl> brad__: what browser are you using?
<brad__> I'm using konqueror...and it was working up to today though firefox had been having problems with it
<brad__> and I unisntalled and reinstalled some things and it briefly worked on firefox but wont now
<brad__> firefox LOVES to freeze
<brad__> and has been like this for a few weeks but I generally only use it when something wont work on konq
<sub[t]rnl> yeah it does
<brad__> but on konqeuror generally just the flash area is frozen, on firefox the whole browser freezes
<brad__> and it just kind of stopped working out of nowhere today and I've already reset etc
<Zok|> guys, I need lil help .. I got new, fresh installed Kubuntu distribution, and I can't "./configure" anything :/ .. I got error message: Can't find X libraries
<sub[t]rnl> brad__: have you reinstalled the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<Zok|> any help how to fix it? :S
<ardchoille> Zok|: What are you compiling? And did you install build-essential?
<Zok|> ardchoille yes, I'm trying to install amarok, but it doesn't matter what I try, at all I got that error
<ardchoille> Zok|: You should already have amarok installed
<Zok|> ardchoille, yes but I got some errors, and I want to recompile
<brad__> sub[t]rnl: yes I reinstalled and it did nothing
<Zok|> and nothing else I can't compile :S
<ardchoille> Zok|: What are the errors with your current amarok? It might be possible to fix them instead of compiling
<ardchoille> Zok|: Did you install build-essential?
<Zok|> ardchoille, I cannot isntall mp3 support .. when I click yes at question, amarok were asking to restart the program to work fine .. but after restarting it, still doesn't have mp3 support
<Zok|> ardchoille yes
<brad__> bear in mind I am on 64bit
<ardchoille> Zok|: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<ardchoille> Zok|: Then try restarting amarok and see if the mp3 support works
<Zok|> ardchoille, it's okay about amarok, I'll fix him latter, can u help me with this "X libraries" ?
<SanityInAnarchy> I just got an Apple keyboard, looking to swap command and alt. Google is giving me a bit too much; any idea where to start?
<ardchoille> Zok|: Sounds like you need development libraries for xorg. Try sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<jorge__> Just a quike.... Anyone know how I can enable my slave HDD (FAT) to be writeable?
<jorge__> I c an't delete/save stuff to my FAT slave HDD...
<ardchoille> jorge__: Check the permissions on the mount point
<jorge__> I can't cuz only root has permissions to change them...
<acee1234> what file in kdm file dictates the positions of the different buttons and fields?
<jorge__> And I don't know how to change it...
<ardchoille> jorge__: Therein lies the answer to your problem.
<jorge__> So, how do I change it?
<jorge__> I've tried the properties thingy
<jorge__> just changed back
<ardchoille> jorge__: ls -l /path/to/mountpoint
<jorge__> ?
<jorge__> So, it says root owns it.
<jorge__> How do I chnage it?
<ardchoille> jorge__: You wan to change the owner:group?
<jorge__> yeah
<jorge__> I want to own it.
<brad__> so does anyone think they can help me with my flash going to hell?
<voline> fat discs don't do permissions
<ardchoille> jorge__: sudo chown -R $(whoami) /path/mountpoint
<ardchoille> voline: No, but the mount point in Linux does
<mr_garrapata> Sorry, I killed the x11...
<voline> you need a line analogous to this one in /etc/fstab
<voline> /dev/sde5		/mnt/seagatemp2		vfat	uid=500,gid=500		0 0
<mr_garrapata> So, how do I change my permissions?
<mr_garrapata> I can't from kcontrol :(
<voline> the necessary changes being made
<mr_garrapata> ?
<mr_garrapata> I'm lost...
<Zombie> Alright I have an issue wth Ubuntu joining my Domain.
<Zombie> This is probably why my initial upgrade failed.
<Zombie> Ubuntu locks up if it cannot find my Domain Controller.
<maninder> my keyboard is acting weird how do i set it up
<maninder> can i get the drievr for it
<ChaosMachine> maninder, your going to need to be a little more specific than 'weird'
<Jay-Oh-En> how come my internet
<Jay-Oh-En> is so slow
<flaccid> how slow is it
<flaccid> is it slower than mine
<Dr_willis> 'its sooooooooooooo slow.......'
<Dr_willis>  :)
<flaccid> its all relative
<maninder> well my keybord doesnt let me type proper like when i do question mark i get thisÉ
<flaccid> you could hire a network engineer to find the bottleneck
<maninder> how do i fix itÉ
<Dr_willis> ÉÉÉÉ???
<Dr_willis> hmm
<maninder> ye
<maninder> any fixes
<maninder> i could od
<maninder> do*
<Dr_willis> what language are you using for the system?
<maninder> how do i check that
<maninder> like i cant even type at in my e-mail adress
<Dr_willis> No idea. I always use the defaults. :) english
<maninder> so i cant even log into msn
<maninder> how do i change it
<Dr_willis> What language are you supposed to be using? Englush? german? Dutch? swahilli?
<maninder> english
<maninder> i fixed it
<maninder> shoudl i restart and see if it changed
<NickPresta> i love these
<dwidmann> I'vvvvvvvvvvve got a quick question ...... I'm getting a seemingly strange behaviour from xbindkeys ..... it's like it's running the commands twice ..
<level1> Has anyone here every successfully gotten a persistent usb installation?  What tutorial (if any) did you use?
<CPrgmSwR2> level1 I have with no tutorial
<CPrgmSwR2> it just works
<level1> CPrgmSwR2: yeah, take you situation, invert it, and that's my situation :/
<level1> CPrgmSwR2: how did you do it?
<Dr_willis> eleven magic!
<Dr_willis> Elfen :)
<level1> elven?
<level1> I don't know why, but persistant usb installs fail 100% of the time for me.  I've been trying for well over a year now
<Dr_willis> Little Linux Elfs spreading Joy and GPL to all good boys and girls.
<Dr_willis> :)
<level1> Dr_willis: I must not have been good this year :)
<Dr_willis> ubuntu really  isent the best live cd disrto out. DSL/Puppy seem a lot better for me  for persistant homes and so forth.
 * Dr_willis hands level1  some C.O.A.L Packets
<level1> Dr_willis: I have something of a hatred for sub-DE window managers (I think DSL uses fluxbox)
<level1> I like kde a lot. If I had to use gnome or xfce, well, I guess it would be okay, but I really don't like WMs
<Dr_willis> DSL is now using jwm last i tried it. of course its customizable. :)
<Dr_willis> the SLAX live cd - is also very well done.
<Dr_willis> But it all depends on your needs.
<Dr_willis> Puppy/DSL/Slax - used by me to rescue windows systems a lot and have emergancy 'linux clients' to trouble shoot lans and other things. :)
<Dr_willis> Then of course I have GeeXbox on my laptop for video watching and ubuntu as well.
<level1> Dr_willis: how is slax?  Is it "hard"?  I'm very lazy, in case your wondering
<level1> but I'll give it a try
<Dr_willis> Slax is proberly one of the easiest to customize live cds out there. I think they were ven working on having a presistant home, on a ftp server, or some where else on the internet. :)
<maninder> any one know how to fix compiz fusion the cube effect?
<maninder> any one now how to install compiz fusion?
<Minataku> wb
<Minataku> Dr_Willis: Say, would you by chance be watching Futurama?
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> nope.. Tokyo Mew Mew. :)
<Minataku> :D
<Minataku> Is it any good?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Opening a .avi under windows with vlc.. and Vista pops up a dialog about how opening this kind of file may not be safe....
<stdin> #kubuntu-offtopic please
 * Minataku rolls eyes
<stdin> Dr_willis: well that's because opening any file in windows isn't safe ;)
<Dr_willis> Ive never understood some of these security issues befor.. How can  video file, or jpeg ever be unsafe? i recall hearing about jpeg viruses ages ago.
<Dr_willis> Signed/pgp/and so forth for executables and such. I understand. but whats the point of a warning,, that has NO alterantives?
<stdin> because the windows file preview app runs as a kernel process, so has full access to the system
<Minataku> Haha
<Dr_willis> Preview? Hmm i got no preview.
<Minataku> So much for Vista's security
<stdin> that's what happens when you build your file/web browser into the kernel
<Minataku> BTW, stdin...
<Minataku> TAKE IT TO OFFTOPIC
<stdin> Minataku: yes, I know :)
<Minataku> Vista != Kubuntu
 * Minataku cackles maniacally
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry. I couldn't resist.
<Minataku> :)
<stdin> don't blame you for that one :)
<Dr_willis> Ive also wonderd speaking of Prevews.. Gnome can show previews of avi, and .divx files for me.. but not seen Konqueror do that.
<Dr_willis> Can IT do that? or have i missed a setting somewhere.
 * Dr_willis notices his vista warning only comes from when he loads the file over the samba share..not if the identical file is stored locally.. so it seems that 'anything on a share' gets a warning... and only THEN if you 'right click' and open with.. somthing other then the default app...
<Minataku> Haha
<Minataku> Kinda like how Apple makes anything that they didn't make suck on OSX
<Minataku> Don't believe me? Try Firefox or Opera.
 * Dr_willis wonders who gets paid to come up with this stuff.. I mean there are 'security' experts out there that  are working for  these big companies?
 * Dr_willis files a Class Action Law Suit Against Apple.. for... well.. anything.
<Dr_willis> can konqueror show avi previews/thumbnails? i still cant figure that out.
<flaccid> um not really, apple didn't develop firefox or opera
<Minataku> Explain why perfectly good programs suddenly run like crap under OSX, then.
<Dr_willis> since when did logic matter in law suits?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Apple loves their closed little box
<Minataku> They want ultimate control over everything
<flaccid> because the developers of the programs
<Minataku> Remember OpenDarwin? Neither does anyone else.
<flaccid> if you can cite something specific, Minataku you may have an argument
<ardchoille> Please take the apple/OSX chat to off-topic
<stdin> ok, this time it should be in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Sorry.
<Minataku> XD
<flaccid> code base is dif so why would you compare apples with bananas . anyway yeah OT
<meuhlol> ???
<meuhlol> cherry is better :p
<Dr_willis> Its all BSD!
<Dr_willis> :)
 * Dr_willis is reminded of a PC gamers mag. that referrd to OS-X as "BSDLinux"
<Minataku> Actually, no
<Minataku> Darwin is a Mach kernel with FreeBSD userland and NeXTSTEP GUI.
<Minataku> Well, actually, the GUI is only OSX
<Minataku> OSX, BTW, not an operating system
 * stdin silently points at #kubuntu-offtopic while looking at Minataku and Dr_willis
<Minataku> OSX is a Darwin distribution
 * Dr_willis jabbers on about GnuStep
 * Jay-Oh-En knows if it was me he would shout "Go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_willis> wmakerbuntu? :) Whats the current cound of Ubuntu variants now?
<Jay-Oh-En> anyways can somebody help me with installing bootsplashes? pwetty pwease
<Minataku> Sorry, BTW. Again.
<Minataku> I just had to set the facts straight.
<Minataku> :P
<Jay-Oh-En> anyways can somebody help me with installing bootsplashes? pwetty pwease Edit: and a grub bootscreen also :]
<Dr_willis> I alwys disable that icky eyecandy. :)
<meuhlol> grub bootscreen virgin is better :p
<Minataku> Heh, watch out with GRUB bootscreens, though
<Minataku> If it breaks, you won't be able to see anything
<Minataku> lol
<meuhlol> ahahaha
<meuhlol> so let it be virgin :p
<meuhlol> it's much pretty cool :p
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: "apt-get install kubuntu-grub-splashimages" and add "splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/(splash image you want).gz" to your menu.lst
<Jay-Oh-En> meuhlol: well what about bootsplashes :(
<Jay-Oh-En> and hanks stdin i luh you
<meuhlol> an dude, (from windoze land) come one day to my home and ask me: "what the hell? what you hack there?!" my answer "nothing, i just updating some packages :D
<bobesponja> does this site make your konquror crash http://site.on.nimp.org ?
<meuhlol> huh Jay-Oh-En ask someone other, i'm bored to repair Acer Aspire laptop lol HDD or CDRom drive would work correctly... 1hour to reinstall windows in it. And now CD drive told me an secret "cyclic error" muhaha
<Jay-Oh-En> meuhlol: ew windows :[
<meuhlol> not for me
<Jay-Oh-En> i like it too
<Jay-Oh-En> but not for my system
<meuhlol> for my ex girlfriend :)
<Jay-Oh-En> i like it for other people
<meuhlol> it's her laptop
<Jay-Oh-En> its easier for me to fix
<meuhlol> this *bip* of laptop was in technical service 3 times, and last time guaranty is finished :D
<meuhlol> 1 time motherboard changed & CDRom drive, 2nd time HDD & CDRom, 3rd time HDD drive...
<Dr_willis> so the only original part left is the mouse?
<meuhlol> lol
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> The screen sounds original
<meuhlol> yep, wifi & ethernet too, modem too, huh keyboard too, ram the same, pros the same and and and... Acer signal-up xD
<Minataku> Heh
<meuhlol> fu*bip* antena :D
<Minataku> I wonder if Acer and Acer Labs Inc. are ==
<poeticrpm_> By the way.. kudos to the kubuntu community- 7.10 was a major improvement.. im glad its gotten so much more stable (kde 3.5.8 helps here too)
<Minataku> Because ALi hardware is excellent
<Minataku> But Acer laptops are pretty dismal.
<Minataku> I think they're definitely separate.
<meuhlol> I give my preference to Fujitsu Siemens & Asus :)
<Minataku> Toshiba. No question.
<Minataku> Best laptops money can buy.
<meuhlol> Toshiba = recycle bin
<Minataku> They earn _MY_ highest recommendations
<Minataku> And I don't like a lot of things.
<meuhlol> HP too
<Minataku> Just ask around.
<Minataku> No, Toshibas are the best laptops, nay, the best PCs one can purchase.
<meuhlol> My 3 friends who bought HP Pavillion series, all of them haven't always problems xD
<Minataku> I should know. I have four of them.
<Minataku> From 2003 to 1987.
<Minataku> My main system, Piyoko, is a Toshiba laptop
<Minataku> Linux Piyoko 2.6.20-Pyocola-i686 #2 PREEMPT Mon Sep 3 21:53:19 EDT 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<meuhlol> me don't like much toshibas
<Minataku>  22:59:47 up 78 days, 10:15,  6 users,  load average: 0.16, 0.03, 0.01
<Minataku> And the record is 98 days greater than the current
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Seen several toshiba laptops at work with nasty over heating problkems..
<Minataku> 0 problems.
<maninder> i installed compiz fusion how do i open it?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Minataku> And the headaches that come with eating too much eyecandy.
<Dr_willis> be sure you got all the bits installed you need. and run 'compiz --replace' and 'emerald --replace' to test.
<Minataku> Or something.
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> install the ccsm tool also.,
<maninder> IDENTIFY <superman101>
<Minataku> 0
<Minataku> Uh oh
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Change your password
<meuhlol> lol
<maninder> lolz
<meuhlol> self owned :p
 * Dr_willis gets out the Kyrptonite.
<maninder> i need help with startcompiz
<Minataku> Either it wasn't his password, or Freenode (or at least #kubuntu) users are very well behaved.
<Minataku> lol
<maninder> how do i run compiz fusion
<meuhlol> oooooooh noooooooo
<Dr_willis> be sure you got all the bits installed you need. and run 'compiz --replace' and 'emerald --replace' to test.
<Minataku> Anywhere else and he'd have been ghosted by now.
<meuhlol> god damn it... my last cigaret :(
<Dr_willis> The Compiz wiki page posted mentiones  all this.
<poeticrpm_> maninder.. you have it installed and do you have video drivers installed?
<maninder> i have ati grapgics card
<Minataku> Compiz users. The new AOL users.
<Minataku> :P
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> XD
<meuhlol> lol
<Dr_willis> ati? ICK..
<Dr_willis> id give up now.
<ardchoille> !language | meuhlol
<ubotu> meuhlol: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maninder> i want that cube effect
<maninder> any way how i can get it
<Dr_willis> the things people will do for useless eye candy. :) and the cube is proberly the most useless feature of compiz.
<maninder> lol
<maninder> still
<maninder> i wana know
<Minataku> So useless
<maninder> how to use it
<Dr_willis> check the !compiz wiki page. theres proberly some extra work to do ti get it working with ati cards.,
<poeticrpm_> post the results of glxinfo in a pastebin
<bazhang> maninder: there is a channel dedicated to questions such as that: #compiz-fusion
<Minataku> When a simple L/R flipper will accomplish the same, much faster, much easier AND with more capability.
<Minataku> With a spinning cube, you're limited to the number of sides a cube has in the number of virtual desktops you have
<Minataku> You may as well have 0.
<Minataku> :P
<maninder> lolzz
<maninder> you know the number of desk tops
<Minataku> ...
<maninder> i have it set to one
<maninder> but yet i still see 4
<maninder> they dont even work
<maninder> only 1 does
<Minataku> I was hoping you knew that a cube has 6 sides, but maybe Compiz users ARE the new AOL users. :P
<Dr_willis> You MUST use the ccsm tool to set the # Of desktops
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> lol
 * Dr_willis uses 12 sides.. so he has a hexiapentagram
<Minataku> 0 desktops.
<maninder> lolz
<maninder> i think the cubes sick
<Dr_willis> Heptigram
<maninder> for linux
<Minataku> That would be interesting. Or just a blank screen.
<maninder> it seperates it from windows and apple
<Dr_willis> Not really. :)
<maduser> everytime i play frets on fire the stage lights flash too bright
<acee1234> anyone know how to get sensors working on a dell e1505 with 7.10 and ls_sensors?
 * Dr_willis will be glad when this compiz cube fetish passes..
<Minataku> maduser: You've got a guitar. Smash them out.
<Minataku> :D
<maduser> ...............
<Minataku> Then stage dive off an amp
<Minataku> I'm making jokes, BTW.
<Minataku> :P
<Minataku> As for your question, this isn't the place for it.
 * Dr_willis jamms to Kenny G.
<acee1234> where is
<Wanderer> Can anyone tell me how to turn on multiple desktops in kde4 ?
 * Minataku shakes head
<Dr_willis> Wanderer,  if using Compiz, you must enable them with the CCSM tool. under the general tab/settings area
<Wanderer> and I can't turn on the desktop affects, it says I don't have XComposite and XDamage even though I have them installed
<Minataku> acee1234: I wasn't talking to you
<Minataku> I can't answer your question though
<Minataku> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Minataku> Try that link, acee1234
<Dr_willis> What video card Wanderer ?
<Wanderer> Dr_willis, is ccsm in the system menu somewhere or do I ahve to do it from a term?
<Minataku> Personally, I'm surprised there was a factoid for that.
<Dr_willis> i always run it from the terminal.. who knows where they got it hidden. :)
<Minataku> Though the bot doesn't seem to confident about it's usefulness.
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Wanderer> Dr_willis: ATI Radeon 1400
<Wanderer> thanks
<Dr_willis> the !compiz factoid page has some info on ccsm and compiz thats worth reading
<Dr_willis> good luck with an ATI card.
<Wanderer> I got compiz working in kde3 with it
<Minataku> ATI personally hates anyone who doesn't use Windows.
<Wanderer> It's a laptop, can't change it
<holycow> well they did release full specs of everything but the drm units
<maduser> You can change a labtops card
<holycow> so its not quite so simple any more
<maduser> its just a bitch to do so
<holycow> we can now write our own ... maybe
<Dr_willis> i got a x200m in my laptop. I dont even attempt compiuz with it. :)
<Minataku> Should've made a smarter purchasing decision, then.
<Wanderer> hmm, no compiz in appearance properties
<neville> -_-v
<Minataku> holycow: Right, the parts that are needed for all this bullcrap.
<Wanderer> looks like something isn't quite right
<Minataku> Thanks, AMD. You release the most useless parts of the specification, and that's supposed to make us happy?
<Minataku> Sorry, I'll try to calm down.
<poeticrpm_> you mean for the new ati drivers?
<Minataku> I have zero patience for idiotic proprietarism.
<Minataku> 0.
 * Dr_willis gives Minataku  a prozak
 * Minataku refuses it
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I only take what's perscribed to me
 * Dr_willis gives sticks 2 prozaks in Minataku's nostrals.
 * Minataku fires them out
<Minataku> Please, don't do that
<Dr_willis> take 2 of these and if you live through the night - call me in the morning.,..
<Minataku> I don't find it funny.
<NoiseBOX> Perhaps someone could tell me. Why is it that modules i've added to the modprobe.conf/blacklist are still getting loaded on reboot? And if the blacklist doesn't work, where else can i turn to solve this problem?
 * Minataku throws them in the trash
<Dr_willis> what modules NoiseBOX ? you sure ya got the names right>
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Please, don't joke with me like that.
<Minataku> :P
 * Dr_willis is the Dr of  Love and writes  perscriptions. 
<Dr_willis> which my wife ignores..
<NoiseBOX> Dr_willis: i82875p_edac and edac_mc
<Dr_willis> :(
<Dr_willis> NoiseBOX,  could go hard core and rename the modules. :(
<Minataku> :o
<Dr_willis> but its odd that blacklist is ignoring them
<Dr_willis> i wonder if somthing else (some other module) is loading them
<Minataku> I already take medications for my ADD and OCD
<Minataku> :P
<Dr_willis> I just have GAS.
<NoiseBOX> Dr_willis: yeah the last ditch effort i might have to do that :\
<Dr_willis> NoiseBOX,  check the lsmod output - see if they are depending on somthing else.  I wonder how blacklisting handles that.
<Minataku> Sorry, I can't handle some things intended as humor due to my OCD.
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> eat more MSG. :)
<NoiseBOX> Dr_willis:  edac_mc depends on i82875p_edac, and that is where it ends i don't need either module for proper function
<Dr_willis> Interesting.
<Dr_willis> what are these modules for anyway> and why is loading them a problem?
<Minataku> Well, loaded but unused modules don't hurt anything
<Minataku> And likely the memory they take up is absolutely trivial
<Dr_willis> im amazed that linux can proerly load the proper modules..
<NoiseBOX> Dr_willis: There is a bug that prevents the radeon drivers on this machine from providing direct rendering because the edac modules prevent intel_agp from binding with the intel_agp properly
<Dr_willis> its like magic.
<Minataku> !modules
<ubotu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard !kernel, install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see !blacklist
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Minataku> You've done that, I take it?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i wonder IF they are loading from the initrd...
<NoiseBOX> ubotu: my problem is the blacklist file ISN'T preventing them from loading. I'll have to check the init.rd
<Dr_willis> well bbl ya all..
<NoiseBOX> Minataku: i wouldn't mind the modules there, but it's causing a bug with direct rendering on radeon drivers
<Minataku> Right, that's a bit of a problem there
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I can't help you here, sorry
<Minataku> NoiseBOX: Hang around, though
<NoiseBOX> Minataku: lol, bummer thanks
<Minataku> NoiseBOX: I'm sure someone else can.
<Minataku> :D
<NoiseBOX> How can i check if they're getting loaded during the initrd process? I imagine they're loaded up before th blacklist is even checked
<mrdigital> whats a good Site for help moving from Windows to Linux
<maduser> site?
<maduser> are there any?
<maduser> I find linux as a leap of faith
<bazhang> mrdigital: like the ubuntu wiki?
<Jay-Oh-En> what can i use to unrar
<Jay-Oh-En> !rar
<Jay-Oh-En> !unrar
<Jay-Oh-En> !ping
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ubotu> pong
<bazhang> uhoh
<Jay-Oh-En> oh
<Jay-Oh-En> there it goes
<neville> I've lost my address bar in Konquerer, how do I get it back?
<poeticrpm_> settings>toolbars>address bar
<neville> ahh
<neville> Thanks <3
<poeticrpm_> neville- np
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i make kubuntu start up in silent mode everytime
<Jay-Oh-En> and have can i add a background image to it
<maduser> to the splash screen or grup screen?
<maduser> to the splash screen or grub screen?
<Jay-Oh-En> splash
<maduser> its very possible
<maduser> I changed mine
<maduser> go to kde look
<maduser> and donload a splash screen
<maduser> then install it
<Jay-Oh-En> maduser: you shouldve said my name before it cause im doing stuff so im constantly looking up in the right corner to check if i got a message on irc
<Jay-Oh-En> maduser: i mean make my bootsplash go into silent mode on the startup
<Jay-Oh-En> like this
<Jay-Oh-En> http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/63598-1.jpg
<maduser> Ummmm
<mikedoty> How do I change resolution
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mikedoty> Resolution was easy to change in xfce.  I must have had it first in line in my xorg.conf file when I used gnome.  I remember being disappointed that you needed to edit a config file to change your resolution.
<Jay-Oh-En> can somebody help me do this http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/26409-1.jpg
<tazgodx> for some reason when i try to burn my new ubuntu ISo i just d/led K3B tells me taht i need to insert a blank CD-R media
<tazgodx> anyone know of this problem?
 * Dr_willis perfers a simple config file he can edit.
<Dr_willis> If you knew how much of a pain it was say 5+ yrs ago... :)
<Dr_willis> if you are just changing the default res for a user. I think thats a per user setting you can set.
<mrdigital> Jay-Oh-En: thats effin hot
<tazgodx> Jay-Oh-En: if you figure that out, let me know how :)
<Dr_willis> thats just a fancy console framebuffer image.
<Jay-Oh-En> tazgodx: lol look on kde-look.org under splash screens
<tazgodx> anyone have any idea about my K3B problem?
<stdin> do you have a blank CD-R in the selected drive?
<tazgodx> yeah
<tazgodx> i have 2 DVD burners and i tried in both
<tazgodx> i really need this burnt, i have another computer sitting here waiting for the install
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> ive seen other mention similer issues.. but not sure what the problem is.
<tazgodx> yeah i saw a few posts on the forums, and no solutions posted
<Dr_willis> if you insert a blank disk without k3b running, does it pop up any dialogs?
<tazgodx> yeah, when i insert a blank disk with K3B open or closed it pops up asking what i want to do with the blank disk. i usually say do nothing
<maduser> nothing i install works with winw
<maduser> nothing i install works with wine
<Dr_willis> maduser,  and what may we ask, have you tried?
<holycow> maduser: well why would you expect it to? only select things actually work
<maduser> windows media palyer, divx the super conveter half life 2
<Dr_willis> well dont expect WMP to ever work, if you are refering to that video converter tool called 'super' Well. you may want to try som eother linux tools.
<Dr_willis> Halflife/steam i hear can work with wine.
<Jay-Oh-En> so nobody knows how to do this http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/26409-1.jpg
<tazgodx> if your trying super converter, it says on it, won't work with wine
<tazgodx> Jay-Oh-En: turn boot screen verbose mode on, however that is done
<Dr_willis> Jay-Oh-En,  you set up the default framebuffer background using that image.
<Dr_willis> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Dr_willis> Hmm thats not it...
<Dr_willis> !bootsplasy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplasy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_willis: and tazgodx no idea how to do either of those but both of those answers are the ones i wanted  :]
<Dr_willis> Jay-Oh-En,  you got some learning to do then. :)
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_willis:
<Jay-Oh-En> im an open book
<Jay-Oh-En> teach me! :]
<Dr_willis> i forget where that file even is located at. you find it. change it. rerun the tool that regenerates the initrd, i belive
<Dr_willis> i normally DISABLE such eyecandy
<Dr_willis> that sort of image/framebuffer stuff actually can slow down your console :)
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_willis: i just want verbose mode everytime
<tazgodx> wow, i just can't take not being able to burn this thing.....
 * holycow gets some white out and starts removing a few paragraphs 'creatively'
<Dr_willis> verbose mode can be enabled in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<holycow> be careful where you open YOUR book is my motto
<holycow> -_-
<Dr_willis> in menu.lst
<Dr_willis> # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb
<Dr_willis> can become other ways like --->  # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb verbose
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_willis: what does that enable
<Dr_willis> whatever verbose does.. :) Im not sure that verbose is even a proper option.
<Jay-Oh-En> verbose?
<Jay-Oh-En> oh
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<Dr_willis> ya can try noquiet also.
<Jay-Oh-En> well idk either and i dont want grub to get screwed up
<Dr_willis> AFTER editing the menu.lst you got to run 'sudo update-grub'
<Dr_willis> grub is one of those tools thats worth learning, and learning well.
<Dr_willis> learn to backp your originals :)
<Jay-Oh-En> cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.backup
<maduser> yes i got an emulator foe windows
<tehm0nk> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Dr_willis> with a sudo Jay-Oh-En  :)
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_willis: but thats right? i feel smart and i know with a sudo
<maduser> Is quemu a good program?
<Dr_willis> qemu is a useable emulator.. deopends on what you are going to do with it. :)
<tehm0nk> Question for the Gamers: Can kubuntu emulate games that are installed in actual windows?
<Dr_willis> qemu, vmware, virtualbox,  all have pros/cons
<ardchoille> Does qemu also depend on the quality of your hardware to be higher than normal?
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  with wine, you 'can' run programs that are installed on the windows hard drives.. but i found this can cause problems. Its normally best to reinstall the games with wine on the linux system.
<Jay-Oh-En> ugh i wish i knew how to do this :[
<tehm0nk> Dr_willis: thank you, i was wondering how that would work, so wow is gonna take up twice as much space...
<Dr_willis> qemu i would consider one of the roughest emulators out. compared to vmware/virtualbox.
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  Or ya install it with wine, then link the installed game dir to the windows one.
<Jay-Oh-En> tehm0nk: delete it on windows
<Dr_willis> but I dont mess with WoW any more.
<Dr_willis> gotta lvoe games that take up 10+GB.. :)
<holycow> and you still can't get past level 2
<tehm0nk> wait what?
<holycow> -_-
<tehm0nk> i install to windows partition from wine? lol
<holycow> its just a folder in .wine or whatever
<holycow> its makes the emulated libraries think they are actually looking at partitions they expect
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: would you know how to do this http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/26409-1.jpg
<tehm0nk> lol i'm pathetic i'm working on my 3rd 70....
<tehm0nk> anyways i had just wondered on that
<tehm0nk> anyone Really good with dual monitors?
<tehm0nk> i think i'm set on the dual booting part of this...
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Looks like the irssi irc client running in konsole while konsole is set to a transparent background, not hard at all
<tehm0nk> i'm installing hopefully for the last time
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: no its kubuntu starting up
<tehm0nk> but who knows how i'm gonna get my second monitor to work without killing it agian...
<Dr_willis> heh
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: I take that back, that looks lke rkhunter running i a transp konsole
<tehm0nk> i need to find someone that has 2 nvidia videocards, and 2 monitors and stick myself to them like glue lol
<tehm0nk> and figure out how they did it...
<Dr_willis> Jay-Oh-En,  you may want to check the ubuntu wikis for the bootsplash/framebuffer docs instead of hopeing someone will join who can walk ya through it.
<Zombie> Kubuntu locks up if it cannot find my Domain Controller.
<holycow> tehm0nk: i have a dual monitor setup.  do you need an xorg.conf example for an nvidia card setup?
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Ah, ok. I don't know how to do that, I dislike eye candy for the grub screen, kind of a waste when I only see the grub screen once every two months
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_willis: ok :[
 * Jay-Oh-En hopes somebody knows how to do this
<Dr_willis> Thats the console framebuffer i belive. Not the Grub menu background.. I think. :) in that image
<holycow> Jay-Oh-En: do what?
<tehm0nk> holycow: YES
<tehm0nk> and if i could spit out my pci info it would be even better lol
<tehm0nk> if they could just get one together for me...
<tehm0nk> cause i'm a boon.
<Jay-Oh-En> holycow: change my startup to look like this http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/26409-1.jpg
<Dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_willis: your the greatest man!
<holycow> tehm0nk: http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<Dr_willis> Jay-Oh-En,  all i did was take 10 sec to google..
<tazgodx> Jay-Oh-En: You need to compile youre kernel with fbsplash or bootsplash support and replace Usplash. There is a nice HowTo on ubuntuforums.org. just search for "fbsplash" and there should be a few threads on how to do it. Cant give you a direct link because im having trouble accessing the forum...my internet connection is Slow.
<tazgodx> thats from the site
<Dr_willis> that page shows how to set the higher res.. Not the image.
<tehm0nk> holycow, i'm on the live cd right now
<tehm0nk> and UGH i was doing good
<tehm0nk> now grub is giving me problems again
<holycow> Jay-Oh-En: it's not terribly hard bu tyou haveto know a whole bunch of things.  i don't have instructions on how to set this up
<Dr_willis> !fbsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<holycow> tehm0nk: well, backup your xorg, paste mine in there, from command line do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart, that should work i think
<holycow> unless you can't change files in the ram disk, i've never tried
<tehm0nk> actually everything is mounted
<tehm0nk> but...
<tehm0nk> i'm screwed again because grub wont install... i dont know what happened i didn't change the partitions, i just installed on them before, i formatted them again in the install process, but it wont go.
<holycow> tehm0nk: what?
<holycow> you asked for instructions on setting up a dual screen
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_willis / holycow / tazgodx http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178439
<holycow> what does THAT have to do with installing ubuntu?
<tehm0nk> i can't boot kubuntu unless grub is installed and working right.
<Dr_willis> Jay-Oh-En,  i aint about to even try that silly splash thing.. :) its a huge hassle and it can break/cause other probglems for very little gain
<tehm0nk> i was asking about that because i've been trying to get that working for 2 days almost now
<tehm0nk> and i had been okay on installing it up until just now
<holycow> tehm0nk: if your ubuntu is not booting you have bigger problems than dual monitor setup
<tehm0nk> i've reinstalled it twice now...
<maduser> My compter is 3 years old will that pose problems for running kubuntu?
<tehm0nk> at least twice
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_willis: me either god such a simple looking thing takes so much effort to do
<Jay-Oh-En> maduser: no
<tehm0nk> holycow: the ENTIRE reason i've had to reinstall so many times is because of the Nvidia drivers
<tehm0nk> i'm on 2 8600 GTs
<holycow> what?
<holycow> lol
<tehm0nk> which need the nvidia-glx-new drivers...
<holycow> no you didn't
<Dr_willis> Jay-Oh-En,  theres a reason such a setup was NOT included by default.
<maduser> ati also causes problems
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_willis: why?
<holycow> well i'll take your word for it, why are you reinstalling?
<tehm0nk> either way the drivers get screwed up if i try to change the settings
<Dr_willis> Jay-Oh-En,  the framebuffer can cause all sorts of little issues. and it can slow down your booting.
<tehm0nk> then it wont boot anymore
<holycow> you can just go into a terminal and change the nvidia to nv
<Dr_willis> Jay-Oh-En,  in some cases it can really conflict with some of the X drivers, depending on the cards/mb/chipsets
<tehm0nk> and i was installing cause i couldn't figure out how to fix the drivers again
<holycow> oh your stystem stops booting after installing nvidia-glx?
<maduser> I might change distros
<maduser> again moan
<Dr_willis> life causes problems...
<holycow> 3 year old computer?
<Dr_willis> :)
<tehm0nk> if i were to install nvidia-glx Yes.
<holycow> i have debian running on 10 year old systems.  i don't understand the question
<holycow> what problem are you tryin gto solve?
<holycow> tehm0nk: so describe your problem to me?
<tehm0nk> if i use nvidia-glx-new the drivers work and compiz works
<holycow> you install the distro, install nvidia-glx and then the system becomes unbootable?
<tehm0nk> lol holycow that happened the first time i got it to install correctly.
<tehm0nk> and was able to boot to it
<holycow> can you try and put your problem into words?
<holycow> i do this for free
<tehm0nk> second time i used the nvidia-glx-new drivers, and then tried to enable the second monitor in the system settings, and that killed my xserver upon trying to reboot (probably because of the menu.lst)
<holycow> asking me to GUESS what the problem is really makes me not want to help
<holycow> okay why did you reinstall then?
 * tehm0nk blinks
<holycow> all you haveto do is backup your xorg.conf file
<holycow> if you screw it up, you just copy your xorg.conf file back and restart kdm
<holycow> whats the problem?
<tehm0nk> ok i'll do that next time
<tehm0nk> or i'll have you walk me through it if you're still here.
<tehm0nk> Right now i'm trying to get grub setup right again.
<Dr_willis> I dont see how the menu.lst can affect the X drivers..
<holycow> well how about this
<Dr_willis> or visa-versa :)
<holycow> you clearly don'[t know enough about linux to actually fix it
<holycow> you didn't even know you could manually just restart x
<holycow> so
<tehm0nk> never said i did...
<holycow> let me make a suggestion or two
<holycow> 1. start with a clean install
<holycow> forget fixing grub until you know more
<tehm0nk> i JUST installed "clean"
<holycow> 2. install nvidia glx new drivers
<tehm0nk> and i'm trying to setup Grub because i'm on a SATA Raid0 setup
<holycow> 3. use my xorg to configure dual monitor
<holycow> log out and log back in
<tehm0nk> if i dont get grub on there is no point in messing with nvidia drivers now right?
<holycow> tehm0nk: may i suggest not trying to setup sata without enough knowledge to do it properly?
<pacman> what do I need to change a .daa to a .iso?
<tehm0nk> holycow: i've NEVER had an issue in windows.
<holycow> your problem right now isn't your computer, its you
<tehm0nk> :-P
<holycow> you are trying to solve multiple problems simultaneously
<holycow> how about you solve one problem at a time, get that down pat
<holycow> then fix the others
<Dr_willis> im still not clear on how grub broke.
<tehm0nk> i thought i was going to get grub on flawlessly like the last two installs...
<tehm0nk> Dr_willis: Thank you.
<holycow> so you setup raid properly before?
<holycow> if so you screwed something up
<tehm0nk> if i'd stop getting burned for a second i'd Explain.
<holycow> reinstall until you get the installer answers right
<tehm0nk> it installed fine.
<tehm0nk> until grub.
<holycow> your not getting burned, just relax
<Dr_willis> for a raid setup dosent the /boot need to be on a non raid  partition?
<tehm0nk> no?
<holycow> not at all
<tehm0nk> it worked the last two time
<tehm0nk> here is my partition order...
<holycow> but you do want to install grub to the boot sector
<holycow> not to /boot
<holycow> if you install to /boot you may have custom configuration things to go through
<tehm0nk> 1. vista swap part 2. linux /boot 3. vista 4. linux swap 5 "/" 6 /home
<maduser> lets see I just download mandriva and now debian....
<maduser> what are other good distros?
<holycow> wrong channel to ask
<holycow> try them all
<holycow> you seem to be complaining but not really expressing what the problem is
<maduser> Me?
<holycow> why switching to begin with?
<holycow> yep
<holycow> just curious
<maduser> I think i didn't test kubuntu enough before i installed it
<holycow> ah you can't get it working?
<tehm0nk> WOAH there is the reason i'm having issues with grub
<holycow> whats the problem?
<Jay-Oh-En> holycow: i have a sata hdd and everything went smooth for me
<holycow> why don't you try installing ubuntu?
<tehm0nk> something completely jacked up my raid setup :-x
<maduser> I don't like gnome
<holycow> so install xfce
<maduser> me want kde
<holycow> or whatever you want
<maduser> might
<holycow> okay so whats the problem?
<maduser> Everything
<holycow> that means nothing
<jalbert> hey can anybody tell me how I can globally change the folders view settings?
<Jay-Oh-En> maduser: if you dont like kubuntu tho only other one i could say use is slackware or pcoslinux
<holycow> this isn't your psychologists chair
<maduser> ?
<holycow> whats wrong with kde on ubuntu?
<tehm0nk> holycow: i just got this error: "ERROR: finding sysfs mount point" when i ran dmraid -r
<holycow> it's not a challenge, just curious
<Jay-Oh-En> holycow: i love it
<jalbert> hey can anybody tell me how I can globally change the folders view settings?
<tehm0nk> any ideas on that?
<holycow> in konqueror save the profile for the file view
<jalbert> mmmm... ok
<holycow> tehm0nk: no, i'm sticking with reinstall.  i don't feel like debugging poorly configured raid right now
<tehm0nk> wow.
<tehm0nk> ok
<holycow> maduser: so i'm waiting, what kde problems are you running into?
<maduser> well most programs i try to use fail
<maduser> like frets on fire
<holycow> what does that even mean?
<maduser> It means i am using an operating system that is too powerful for my hardware
<holycow> what are your hardware specs?
<maduser> ati radon
<maduser> 256 ram
<maduser> 40 gig
<holycow> okay
<holycow> that is more than enough for basics
<holycow> what can't you run?
<maduser> well i want to run compiz and i can its just no great
<jalbert> thanks, holycow.
<maduser> i don't want to reinstall any more
<Jay-Oh-En> maduser: its not kde its your HARDWARE
<maduser> yeah
<Jay-Oh-En> try pcoslinux
<Jay-Oh-En> or slackware
<Jay-Oh-En> they are both really good ones
<holycow> maduser: i want to help but you really are pushing th elimits here
<maduser> downloading them now
<holycow> why don't you actually try explaining what you can't run?
<flaccid> why?
<flaccid> its not going to change anything. i have an ati radeon using compiz fusion..
<holycow> if you think moving to another distro will fix this, you clearly don't know enough about trying to solve the problem
<flaccid> another distro is not going to improve linux support
<holycow> or stop those that do support for free from not giving you a hard time FOR NOT actually answering questions
<maduser> No but I have a crappy computer
<holycow> no you don't
<holycow> your computer is fine
<flaccid> whats the actual problem sorry
<holycow> i've been asking for 20 minutes now
<maduser> well programs that used to work in wine  in 7.04 don't work now
<holycow> ah there we go
<holycow> problems running wine
<holycow> lol
<holycow> and you are changing distros for that?
<maduser> then i was playing postal 2 in 7.04 and now it doe snot work
<Jay-Oh-En> wine runs best on kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu
<maduser> then i was playing postal 2 in 7.04 and now it doe not work
<holycow> thats a problem with the version of wine
<holycow> not the distro
<flaccid> can i please ask what the specific problem is. i can't work it out from above
<maduser> no i have the linux version of postal 2
<Jay-Oh-En> holycow: have you ever tried linspire?
<holycow> no, why would i do something that stupid?
<holycow> :)
<flaccid> you can install any wine on any linux... so changing distros will do nothing
<maduser> I might
<Jay-Oh-En> lol holycowits not stupid i was just asking
<holycow> if you have the linux version of postal, why does wine haveto do with it?
<maduser> then i have to keep on reinstalling
<maduser> its getting very anoying
<flaccid> if you have a wine problem, goto #wine, check the wine db or goto google
<flaccid> this is kubuntu support channel
<holycow> you mean like reading your posts here and you not actually answering any questions?
<maduser> yeah
<Jay-Oh-En> maduser: you never have to reinstall linux
<holycow> now that we agree, follow the advice of flaccid
<Jay-Oh-En> maduser: theres a fix for almost everything
<flaccid> unless you fook libc heh
<maduser> what?
<flaccid> ignore what i said
<maduser> It could just be that i
<maduser> do not like guesty
<Jay-Oh-En> gutsy
<maduser> tha
<holycow> maduser: please go away
<maduser> that
<holycow> you are completely offtopic and no one cares
<holycow> bother the nice folks on #wine, that is where your problem lies
<holycow> this isn't a general chat channel
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> For some reason my sound just stops
<flaccid> !sound | maduser
<ubotu> maduser: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flaccid> could restart artsd in that case i guess
<unix_infidel> anyone here use eclipse on kubuntu?
<flaccid> yeah every now and then
<ronnie_> anyone alive in here?
<holycow> nope
<ronnie_> hehe ok
<holycow> :)
<mox69> anyone here familiar with dstat ?
<ronnie_> opinions on weather or not I should upgrade from 7.04 (feistyfawn) to 7.10 (gutsygibbon)..???
<flaccid> why do you need to upgrade is the question...
<flaccid> if you want do it for experience or no particular reason then sweet but not all upgrades are smooth so it begs the question
<ronnie_> just wondering if it was alot better or more stable less bugs ??
<holycow> ronnie_: same
<holycow> but if you do upgrade, DON'T dist-upgrade
<unix_infidel> same amount of bugs?
<holycow> install from scratch
<flaccid> every ubuntu release has many bugs
<flaccid> every ubuntu release fixes bugs and creates new ones
<holycow> it MIGHT work but you will have better results if you do it from scratch
<holycow> jsut backup your data
<unix_infidel> Yea last i used Ubuntu was dapper drake.
<flaccid> holycow: thats not an upgrade. you upgrade by doing dist-upgrade. please do not give incorrect advice
<holycow> no its correct advice
<holycow> dist-upgrades on ubuntu are effectively broken
<unix_infidel> It concerns me to see something so tightly integrated has fallen apart.
<unix_infidel> holycow: i doubt that.
<unix_infidel> some people absolutely rely on dist-upgrades and make them work.
<holycow> talk to me when you have 200 ubuntu workstations
<mox69> how about backup your data , then try dist-upgrade
<mox69> thats different obviously
<holycow> until then i recommend following the advice of those with the experience
<unix_infidel> holycow: that's like saying your vpenis proportionately correlated to.....
<mox69> this isnt the kubuntu office workstation channel
<ronnie_> ya first time i tried it (7.10) I just put the fingerprint splash screen to start & it crashed! booted me back to the log in screen! so guess its not too stable haha!!
<holycow> unix_infidel: clearly you are dumbass, welcome to my ignore list
<holycow> ronnie_: no reason you can't try a dist upgrade, just be aware its quite risky
<mox69> holycow: what would trying a dist-upgrade hurt? if it doesnt work then wipe and reinstall
<unix_infidel> heh that being said there's no way to verify the existence of said workstations or competency in managing them.
 * unix_infidel agrees with mox69 
<holycow> mox69: or you can do what experienced people do
<holycow> nost waste your time and just wipe and install
<sigma_> does anyone here know how to configure the opensource ati tv out?
<mox69> holycow: how long does an attempted dist-upgrade take vs. how much time it could save... 10 minutes for 2 hours?
<holycow> now if you have the time and like playing no problem
<mot> guys
<mot> i have a very serious question.
<holycow> mox69: try it
<mot> on a scale from 1 to 10
<holycow> if your time isn't worth anything thats okay
<mot> how old do you think michael jackson's boyfriend is?
<mox69> holycow: i have done it already, but obviously im an unexperienced linux novice.
<holycow> mox69: you're simply arguing the wrong point, thats okay
<ronnie_> im not a computer geek so no good at fixing bugs, I either uninstall the program or delete it, when i find any probablem, : )
<mox69> holycow: well im dont arguing, but just because YOU have had problems using dist upgrade on 200 workstations, doesn't mean EVERYONE will have the same problem.
<holycow> ronnie_: well like it has been suggested, try a dist upgrade if you have the time, i'm only giving you a heads up for possible issue.  if it works great
<holycow> mox69: please be quiet
<holycow> if you can't even understand the context of the answer i think you should stop right there
<unix_infidel> mox69: some people dont have the option of a wipe / install.
<unix_infidel> if they need to make a broken install work they will.
<mox69> unix_infidel: i agree with you...
<unix_infidel> and the few that will, will document it.
<unix_infidel> I'm not saying any one way is the definte way like holycow.  I'm saying, ever since when I was using mandrake 10 there have been people fixing broken upgrades.
<ronnie_> i have the cd, so ya can install from scratch!, only music on this one which i can easily transfer to my mp3 b4 I erase it,
<ronnie_> tho should I make another copy ,maybe they add fixes to the site?
<holycow> ronnie_: well if you are using it as a webserver, what most people do these days (depending to some degree on situation) is run things like vmware
<holycow> so you run the release as a virtual machine.
<holycow> that way either you publish a new updated image and migrate services over, or you try an upgrade.  if it fails you can roll it back
<ronnie_> well I usally install it & slowly find programs (bugs) & just take em out , just thought cause my cd copy was made 1 month or so ago its outdated & the site download would be a better stable copy?
<holycow> ohhh hehe :)
<holycow> THAT i completely misunderstood
<ronnie_> hehe
<holycow> if you have the final cd there is no need to download another.  it will download updates over the net
<ronnie_> ya guess so, I first had suse, but useing the update was odd...added tons, even cloned itself or something, & slowed down my computer to a crawl! haha, well besides it already being a low grade slow one!, : )
<jalbert> I am trying to upgrade the distro
<jalbert> from Feisty to Gutsy
<jalbert> and I keep getting 404 errors
<ardchoille> jalbert: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<ardchoille> !pastebin | jalbert
<ubotu> jalbert: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ronnie_> I bought mandriva2006 my first system, & tvtime worked perfect, but in this (7.04) major! bug!, & in (7.10) program shows up but cant change default to tv (the-input), wish they'd keep the older programs if they work DON'T FIX IT!!! (sheese)  : )
<holycow> ubuntu only supports officially something like 2000 pieces of software
<holycow> i'm fairly positive that is something not supported
<ronnie_> oh ok not a specific kubuntu program thats why thx now i know : )
<roconnor> Boy, Kubuntu needs a low disk space pop-up.
<holycow> it has one
<roconnor> apparently lots of strange things can happen when you run out of disk space
<roconnor> holycow: oh, is it new?
<roconnor> I'm running 7.04
<holycow> on gutsy i think yes.  it pops up here on one of my partitions
<roconnor> holycow: :)
<roconnor> great, problem solved
<roconnor> although possibly anoying in some situations ;)
<mot> damn
<mot> i setup samba on this kubuntu box and can access shares locally
<mot> but even though i setup users with access, i can't access from my windows box - nothing i try at the login prompt works
<mot> any suggestions?
<holycow> mot not off the top of my head ... i have seen this question many time
<holycow> mot i'm going to suggest to google it as it is a very common question
<Daisuke_Ido> mot: use nfs and download the SFU package for windows.
<holycow> heh or do that
<Daisuke_Ido> but that's an out-there answer
<holycow> it is indeed :)
<Daisuke_Ido> honestly, i feel it's the best solution
<Daisuke_Ido> get rid of the in-between kludge that is samba
<Daisuke_Ido> it's time for windows to support NFS natively
<Daisuke_Ido> (without an additional download)
<holycow> to be honest i've wanted a universal file sharing protocol my self
<holycow> i always thought it would be simpler to write a plugin for windows instead of reverse engineer thier stuff back
<Daisuke_Ido> i think NFS would be the best choice, because it's FS afnostic
<Daisuke_Ido> agnostic
<holycow> nfs has problems too
<Daisuke_Ido> it does, yes
<holycow> appearently nfsv4 is supposed to be good but ... yeah why not
<Daisuke_Ido> it tends to be a teensy bit slow for me
<jalbert> ubotu: pastebinning now
<ronnie_> so is 7.10 just the most modern version of a linux system? or only the most popular?, wish there was a (duh!) blonde version for me muhahaha!!
<holycow> ubotu is a bot btw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot btw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jalbert> ardchoille: pastebinning now
<holycow> ronnie_: its the most updated COMPILATION of linux + open source software
<holycow> but there are other compilations (distros) of the latest stuff you can use
<ardchoille> ronnie_: http://distrowatch.com/
<ronnie_> k thx, : )
<dibyajyoti> hello folks
<holycow> hi
<dibyajyoti> are u guys working in security domain?
<holycow> highly unlikely anyone with those credentials would be here
<holycow> whats your question?
<jalbert> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48505/
<dibyajyoti> yah i was asking whether u people are involved in network security doamin?
<holycow> lol
<holycow> :)
<ardchoille> jalbert: Were you getting a 404 on the medibuntu repo?
<jalbert> yes
<jalbert> wait...
<jalbert> lemme check
<ardchoille> jalbert: That's because your sources line is wrong.
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | jalbert Look here for the correct info
<jalbert> meh?
<ubotu> jalbert Look here for the correct info: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jalbert> what line is wrong?
<ardchoille> jalbert: It's best to just follow the info on the medibuntu site to fix it
<jalbert> ok
<dibyajyoti> i am a newbie to IRC
<ardchoille> jalbert: Also, did you add the medibuntu repo key? If not, you should do that too.
<holycow> dibyajyoti: welcoime
<dibyajyoti> u thank
<dibyajyoti> :)
<jalbert> trying again
<jalbert> ...
<brad__> hey...so I'm having trouble with Flash on 64bit Kubuntu
<brad__> it was working for months and then stopped..I tried to uninstall and reinstall...on Konq which I generally use it doesnt freeze the browser but wont show the image
<brad__> and on youtube plays audio but no video
<jalbert> hmmm...
<brad__> and on firefox it either works or it crashed the browser
<holycow> brad__: you had it working?
<brad__> for months
<jalbert> still getting the error
<brad__> and it stopped inexplicably today
<holycow> there is no 64 bit flash ... you must of hack in the 32 bit plug right?
<brad__> and I've uninstalled and reinstalled the nonfree plugin from adept
<brad__> yeah but I think it is a lot easier with gutsy
<brad__> I dont really remember how I did it
<holycow> brad__: there is no 64 bit flash plugin dude
<holycow> how can it possible work?
<jalbert> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48506/
<brad__> what I do know is that I thought I was going to have to use firefox for all flash applications and it magically worked on konqueror
<holycow> did they automate the flash hack on 64?
<brad__> believe me flash worked for months but you have to do an nspluginwrapper or something like that
<brad__> and then it stopped working at random today
<holycow> well it's impossible, there is no 64 bit flash
<poeticrpm_> on 64bit, use swiftweasel and the blackdown java 1.4 plugin
<brad__> I mean I think I updated things but nothing associated with it
<brad__> well believe me that it worked, it just needs to be installed in 32 bit architecture or something
<brad__> tons of people use flash on their 64 bit os
<holycow> except
<holycow> there is no 64 bit flash
<brad__> I mean we could argue about whether people do or dont if you want, but ubuntuforums for 64 bit are full of people using flash
<holycow> which means that its a hack and i would expect it will break
<brad__> I KNOW THAT, you have to install it in forced 32 bit architecture
<brad__> or something like that
<holycow> i'm just impressed that it's automated
<brad__> and it worked for a really long time
<brad__> then stopped
<brad__> well everyone on 64bit uses flash
<jalbert> ardchoille:still  getting the 404 despite following the instructions to fix the sources list
<brad__> and the fact that it still plays sound on youtube but doesnt show a video
<brad__> means its somewhat working
<jalbert> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48506/
<arrrghhh> so is it true?  kde4 final in 25 days?
<jalbert> I added the Medibuntu repositories to the sources file, using the method in those instructions
<holycow> jalbert: what problem are you trying to solve? your the one with 404 errors?
<holycow> brad__: aha neato
<jalbert> yeah
<holycow> brad__: unfortunately i don't know anything about that, i don't run 64 bit
<jalbert> I want to do the upgrade to Gutsy
<holycow> sorry dude
<arrrghhh> jalbert: all you want to do is the gutsy upgrade?  sudo update-manager -c
<holycow> well 404 just means you can't reach the servers in your repos
<jalbert> I keep getting 404 errors
<arrrghhh> oh
<arrrghhh> change your repos
<holycow> jalbert: check out what repo is generating it and comment it out.
<holycow> and yeah then change repos
<arrrghhh> i found a site that suggested i let it ping all the servers and 'use the best one' - yea well the best one at that second doesn't mean it's the best one in the long run.  i'd just select the repo for your country.
<kraut> moin
<jalbert> I need to get some sleep
<jalbert> I'm seeing monospaced fonts every time I close my eyes
<holycow> heh
<jalbert> I'll seal with this tomorrow.
<jalbert> *deal*
<jalbert> thanks for the help
<holycow> it takes a while,  but once you get over the first bit its super easy
<jalbert> night all
<ardchoille> jalbert: You still did something wrong
<ardchoille> jalbert: Your package manager is trying to fetch from "medibuntu.sos-sts.com" when it should be trying to fetch from "packages.medibuntu.org"
<ardchoille> jalbert: See this section: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<holycow> or just take the line out
<holycow> and update and dist-upgrade
<ardchoille> Well, he wants medibuntu I assume
<holycow> good point
<ardchoille> holycow: But yeah, that would get rid of the errors
<mabrothrax> hi !
<mabrothrax> is somebody can say if i can install kubuntu on an old imac G3 ?
<mabrothrax> is there somebody awake ?
<neville> Get the PPC version of Kubuntu
<bazhang> mabrothrax: which version? gutsy?
<bazhang> !ppc | mabrothrax
<ubotu> mabrothrax: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<cvg54> hola buenas
<bazhang> !es | cvg54
<ubotu> cvg54: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cvg54> alguno sabe como instalar kde4 rc2 SIN FALLOS? me da error cuando hay que poner aquello de cp
<mabrothrax> ubotu: i read your link, v7.10 is latest no? isn't it too "heavy" for a G3
<bazhang> cvg54: this is an english channel; you should click on the link #kubuntu-es
<cvg54> ok
<bazhang> mabrothrax: perhaps; though he is a bot :}
<mabrothrax> ok ! first stupid question ! ;)
<bazhang> haha
<ardchoille> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> there are no stupid questions
<bazhang> mabrothrax: you might want to try xubuntu on that
<Daisuke_Ido> inane, retarded, and pointless, yes.  but not stupid :)
<jussi__> !gutsy | mabrothrax
<ubotu> mabrothrax: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Daisuke_Ido> (that was referring to questions in general, not yours specifically)
<mabrothrax> at this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/        i can see dapper / feity / gusty / 6.06 / 7.04 / 7.10          is it the same ?
<jussi01> mabrothrax: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/gutsy/release/
<mabrothrax> gusty's the last one, is there a ppc version on kbuntu 5 (2005) ?
<jussi01> mabrothrax: why would you ask?
<jussi01> mabrothrax: this isnt windows, it is better to run the latest one even on old hw...
<mabrothrax> cause i'm affraid it can't work properly on a G3 with v 6 or 7...
<jussi01> mabrothrax: but as pointed out earlier - try xubuntu as it is much lighter.
<earl_> so i'm trying KDE4
<earl_> but i can't get it to start from KDM
<earl_> when i log into a KDE4 session i just get booted right back to the login screen. no error message.
<earl_> just a black screen for a split second, and then the login screen. what gives?
<kapubaten> hi. i just install kubuntu 6.01 in my computer. how can i get extra package
<bazhang> better to try the livecd at this point earl_
<earl_> is it possible to install from the livecd?
<bazhang> earl_: install kubuntu? yes
<earl_> how do you do it? i have the livecd but I couldn't find a way to install from it
<bazhang> earl_: oh the kde4 live cd? no idea then
<mabrothrax> ok , i gonna try it... thank you all ! powerpc ? linux - powa !     bye !
<earl_> right that's the problem
<earl_> id like to try KDE4 withotu the cd
<earl_> is there at least something i could look at to find the error
<earl_> because i have no clues right now
<bazhang> lots of problems with kde4 afaik right now earl_
<earl_> last time i came in here and asked about it i was told it was actually pretty stable
<holycow> the topic has installation instructions if you have kubuntu/ubuntu already installed somewhere
<holycow> no guarantee it will work
<earl_> holycow: those are the instrucitons i used; i didnt do the last part though. i was told it wasn't necessary.
<earl_> with xephyr and all that.
<holycow> not necessary no
<holycow> so when you logout, you don't have an option to select the kde4 session?
<earl_> no i do
<holycow> k. then?
<earl_> i pick KDE4 then log in, and the screen just flashes black and i get the login screen
<earl_> it doesnt even like lock up
<earl_> it does this int he course of about 3 seconds
<holycow> yeah its not working on your box
<earl_> as in, ever?
<holycow> well for right now
<earl_> is there any particular reason?
<earl_> the live cd works..
<holycow> well there is always a particular reason with computers
<holycow> computers don't do random things
<holycow> ther eis something about your setup that makes it do that
<earl_> right
<holycow> hard to know what
<earl_> well i was going to do a clean install of linux soon anyway
<earl_> because i made a bit of a mess of things messing around with different programs for the sake of eye-candy
<earl_> do you think it'd be more likely to work on a clean install?
<holycow> that might be part of it
<holycow> earl_: much more likely yes
<holycow> chances are you configured something strange thats interfering with kde4 being able to startup
<earl_> then i'll give that a shot.
<earl_> one more question, do you by any chance use 64bit?
<holycow> no
<earl_> hm
<earl_> alright
<earl_> thanks
<neville> Lol, 50% of vmware workstation done since yesterday afternoon =]
<holycow> time to get off dialup?
<Greeny_> (holycow) time to get off dialup?
<Greeny_> WOW
<Greeny_> I didn't know they still did dialup :p
<holycow> it was a joke, but a lot of places have only dialup actually
<holycow> a goo dnumber of our offices are in remote locations, dialup only
<Greeny_> :o
<neville> I do use dialup -_-v
<llutz> it's ok if they don't have to transfer big data-masses
<tazgodx> anyone know how to send a file over SSH to another computer in terminal?
<neville> 208Mb isn't that bad
<holycow> tazgodx: man scp or google some examples of commands
<llutz> tazgodx: scp/sftp
<sub[t]rnl> rsync too
<tazgodx> thanks
<mabrothrax> re !
<mabrothrax> i found some informations about imac G3... i'll give you
<mabrothrax> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks as well as IBM OpenPower machines.
<mabrothrax> You will need at least 192MB of RAM to install from this CD.
<mabrothrax> and "hopp!"
<mabrothrax> see ya !
<ardchoille> Is there a search facility in Kubuntu that will search my files, kaddressbook items, kmail emails, etc all from one app? Strigi just doesn't seem to suit me.
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> how can i repair my whole kde installation.. its a fresh intall..
<noaXess> i can login, but see only my background image and nothing more... nothing happens
<waltercool_eee> someone have used a laptop with a VGA monitor?
<llutz> noaXess: press ctrl-alt-f1, log in as user, type "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.old" , press ctrl-alt-f7 again and try to log in.
<ardchoille> noaXess: Do you get anything with alt+f2?
<noaXess> ok.. it work now.... some image that i have mounted was blocking kde.. why i don't know..
<llutz> noaXess: but maybe it's a good idea to check /var/log/kdm.log before
<noaXess> ardchoille: have tried it but now.. but now it worl
<noaXess> work
<llutz> ah ok
<ardchoille> ok
<noaXess> just back on my kubuntu :)
<poeticrpm_> is there any devs in here?
<poeticrpm_> noaXess: hows it running?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
 * ActionParsnip waves
<Lynoure> poeticrpm_: usually there are some, but there is #kubuntu-devs one can join to talk to more of them, I think
<sub[t]rnl> heya ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> sub[t]rnl, you ok?
<sub[t]rnl> always
<poeticrpm_> well, for what its worth, I just wanted to tell the Kubuntu community, awesome job! 7.10 has been a very good release
<ActionParsnip> poeticrpm_, yeah man its pretty sweet
<poeticrpm_> I had 7.04, and I had a lot of issues- it seems the issues have been ironed out with 7.10
<poeticrpm_> want a VERY weird problem?
<ActionParsnip> poeticrpm_, not had an issue with either but ALL my hardware is Linux friendly :D
<poeticrpm_> so is mine!
<ActionParsnip> poeticrpm_, www.efficientpc.co.uk
<poeticrpm_> nvidia, intel, atheros- thats pretty good
<ActionParsnip> poeticrpm_, whats the weird problem?
<Lynoure> I remember feeling the other way around... my linux-friendly hardware stopped being friends at 7.10 when it comes to suspend
<Lynoure> oh well, cannot have everything.
<poeticrpm_> hehe.. I dont have it know, I had it on 7.04
<ActionParsnip> Lynoure, just leave your pc on and turn off monitor :D
<Lynoure> ActionParsnip: it's a laptop... hibernate and suspend come very handy on those
<poeticrpm_> amarok and kaffeine would crash, and thumbnails wouldnt load, but only if I didnt have an internet connection
<ActionParsnip> Lynoure, how long does it take to cold boot?
<poeticrpm_> as soon as I had a connection, theyd work flawlessly
<Lynoure> ActionParsnip: Never timed it, but it looses state on web pages and tries to reload them
<llutz> Lynoure: same problem here with several notebooks, suspend/resume still seems to be lottery with linux-systems :(
<Lynoure> llutz: I want a new ticket =)
<ActionParsnip> Lynoure, couldnt you reconfig you browser  somehow. Personally I've never used suspend. I just shutdown
<ActionParsnip> poeticrpm_, let me google
<Lynoure> ActionParsnip: If you know how on konqueror and ff, I'll gladly give it a try.
<fgeyser> morning all
<poeticrpm_> actionparsnip.. dont worry about it
<Lynoure> ActionParsnip: I don't even know how to make konsole show the earlier going-ons over boot
<Lynoure> it does not seem to get saved with session
<ActionParsnip> Lynoure, history is a good command
<poeticrpm_> it was on 7.04, im on 7.10 now- I searched for days and tried everything- its the only problem to date I couldnt fix
<ActionParsnip> Lynoure, or just press your up cursor
<Lynoure> ActionParsnip: yes, but it does not show the results of commands, just the commands
<Lynoure> and usually it's both I'd want to see, to get a sense of what I was doing.
<ActionParsnip> Lynoure, how does suspend give you the results of the command Do you mean the shell window scrolling so you can see all the outputs?
<ActionParsnip> Lynoure, just curious an all :D
<Lynoure> ActionParsnip: both suspend and hibernate save the current state of everything, yes. Was that what you meant? I'm too ill to troubleshoot the suspend process today, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Lynoure, yeah. just curious what you meant. I just shook off a cough from hell too man. no worries
<Lynoure> I had scheduled to do a full attack on it, this time with a friend, on Friday, but that got postponed till I have my brainz back.
<bazhang> garlic crushed finely in soup will fix you right up--sorry about the offtopic
<Lynoure> bazhang: probably not.
<Lynoure> bazhang: but thanks :)
<bazhang> Lynoure: you are too valuable to lose to the flu :}
<Lynoure> Very kind of you.
<bazhang> just the truth
<ActionParsnip> Lynoure, hot lemonade with honey compiled into your kernel ;)
<Lynoure> ActionParsnip: anyway, the suspend seems to suspend, just not recover. Similar symptom on hibernate, if I remember right.
<sigma_kubuntu> i get that too!
<ActionParsnip> Seems to be a big issue. Maybe they should really push for suspend to be better
<sigma_kubuntu> i agree. wonder if it works for anyone
<llutz> ActionParsnip: they try, problem are all those crippled Bios and closed-source drivers
<sigma_kubuntu> at least it half works :)
<sigma_kubuntu> thing is the pc comes out of suspend but not the monitor? mine works bt if its suspended 4more than say 5 mins it wont come out - which dont help much
<tony__> hello
<bazhang> hi tony__
<sigma_kubuntu> hi tony got a question?
<tony__> no   no question just new to this
<sigma_kubuntu> to linux u mean?
<tony__> not to linux just konversation   and irc
<bazhang> here be dragons
<ActionParsnip> tony__, use tab to autocomplete names :D
<tony__> cool
<tony__> ??  can I use this program to get into yahoo chat
<bazhang> if you find a way to do so, let us all know :}
<bazhang> pidgin can though do both iirc
<bazhang> kopete as well I believe
<ActionParsnip> has anyone seen Ubuntu installed on a Nokia N810
<bazhang> someone did it on a N95 iirc
<kristjan_> kde4 ftw!
<ActionParsnip> bazhang, haha ace :D
<white_eagle> kde 4, when?
<bazhang> totally useless, but cool nonetheless
<kristjan_> bazhang: I got addicted to it, too late turn back :-)
<bazhang> kristjan_: I meant the N95 install not kde4 silly :}
<kristjan_> haha
<ActionParsnip> Kde4 = January 11th 2008 :D
<ardchoille> I'm looking for a search solution for kubuntu. Looked at beagle in the repos. It pulls in lots of gnome, gtk and mono dependencies. Isn't there a kde/qt app that does the same thing without having to pull in a lot of gnome/gtk/mono deps?
<kristjan_> ardchoille: strigi
<kristjan_> ardchoille: but with less features
<ardchoille> kristjan_: I was about to say that.. and I don't like the web interface strigi has
<kristjan_> ardchoille: beagle has kde interface "kerry" not sure about dep. though
<opdensteinen> hi
<ardchoille> Yes, kerry looks nice, but beagle pulls in too many gnome/gtk/mono deps
<opdensteinen> name hi
<jussi01> !hi | opdensteinen
<ubotu> opdensteinen: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<opdensteinen> hi thx
<opdensteinen> its great
<opdensteinen> ^
<kristjan_> ardchoille: I myself like "locate:/" ;-)
<opdensteinen> does anyone know how to change my nick
<opdensteinen> ???
<ActionParsnip> what about kat
<jussi01> opdensteinen: /nick newnickhere
<llutz> opdensteinen: /nick newnick
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille, tried kat?
<ActionParsnip> !kat | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Gogoacquan> thx a lot
<jussi01> !register | Gogoacquan
<ubotu> Gogoacquan: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ardchoille> Oh, there's a kio slave for beagle? This just got more interesting
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille, google is your friend ;)
<ardchoille> :)
<ActionParsnip> or www.ask.com too (website previews are sweeeet)
<Jay-Oh-En> is there a howto to install frets on fire or can anybody help me here
<Gogoacquan> does anyone know a programm for watching tv???^^
<ActionParsnip> !mythtv " Gogoacquan
<finek> !mythtv
<ActionParsnip> !mythtv | Gogoacquan
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<ubotu> Gogoacquan: please see above
<Gogoacquan> thx
<ActionParsnip> Gogoacquan, np man
<ardchoille> Well, strigidaemon crashes when I search for anything or start the daemon
<jussi01> Is anyone familiar with scribus? how do I make borders around an item?
<wwbwwb> cn
<jussi01> wwbwwb: can we help?
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<werner__> Hi! Anybody working with evolution and Bogofilter under KDE?
<wwbwwb> kubuntu cn
<ardchoille> wwbwwb: Can we help you with something?
<jussi01> !cn | wwbwwb
<ubotu> wwbwwb: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ardchoille> Ah, thanks jussi01
<werner__> I installe Evolution, bogofilter is installed. EVO doesn't show the bogofilter option in JUNK
<werner__> Last time I insted EVO it was no prob
<werner__> any ideas?
<se7en> ok how do i get kde4 to work... what do i have to download
<Lynoure> se7en: this page has instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<se7en> thanks Lynoure
<finek> is anyone has flash which works?
<SBucatone> ??
<SBucatone> flash to view youtubben ?
<SBucatone> of course yes
<finek> for example
<finek> how to install it
<SBucatone> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<finek> ok thx
<finek> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<kedde> I have a problem with my wireless it's really slow I tried to add "alias ipv6 off" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist when I use a cable it runs ok. I'm sitting at my school the have a really good connection normally I have a speed on over 300kb/s but now the speed is max. 50 kb/s
<ninjagambit_> your not going to get it to work if your using kubuntu 64bit
<ninjagambit_> but i was just thinking maby if i use wine and run windows version of firefox
<ninjagambit_> maby then flash will work
<finek> http://wklej.org/id/10e0e735b8
<Sbucat> hello problem with kommander how can i create an installer for my gui ?
<kedde> I'm using kubuntu 32 bit
<onishidato> hey guys, i have 2 HD, one for Linux, and one for WinXP, when i try to use my WinXP HD from Kubuntu, they say that: "half-storage-fixed mount refused uid 1000" so i don't know what's wrong? what can i do now?
<finek> what means this error
<ninjagambit_> if your using 32 bit hit alt space type in adept hit enter
<ninjagambit_> then type in flash
<ninjagambit_> in the search bar
<ninjagambit_> install flash plugin
<onishidato> hey guys, i have 2 HD, one for Linux, and one for WinXP, when i try to use my WinXP HD from Kubuntu, they say that: "half-storage-fixed mount refused uid 1000" so i don't know what's wrong? what can i do now?
<ninjagambit_> beats me onishifdato
<ninjagambit_> maby reboot and go to boot menu
<ninjagambit_> go in win xp
<onishidato> cause i can not use XP anymore, they have virus inside, so i just wanna take all my data to Linux, safer place:D
<Zombocom> herro
<ninjagambit_> i just put it all on a disk
<ninjagambit_> then moved it
<ninjagambit_> that way
<ninjagambit_> well multiple dvd disk acctually
<onishidato> does anyone have another way??
<kedde> how do you mount you windows disk?
<ninjagambit_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ninjagambit_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ninjagambit_> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ninjagambit_> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ninjagambit_> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ninjagambit_> !FUSE
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<finek> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<ninjagambit_> does that help
<ardchoille> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Zombocom> is there a command that loads a file off the internet?
<Zombocom> for the terminal?
<ardchoille> Zombocom: You mean download a file?
<Zombocom> yes
<ninjagambit_> yeah
<ardchoille> Zombocom: wget http://www.blah.com/somefile
<Zombocom> thank you
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> Zombocom: wget will download the file to the directory you are currently in
<Zombocom> thank you
<ninjagambit_> just curious ardchoille but how do you guys get those links so fast
<ardchoille> ninjagambit_: Which links>
<ardchoille> ?
<Zombocom> lol
<ninjagambit_> I just see alot of people here that can pull web links out in like a sec
<ninjagambit_> for almost any topic
<Zombocom> http://www.blah.com/somefile is not a real page
<ardchoille> That was just an example of how to use wget
<ninjagambit_> lol
<ninjagambit_> sorry its late here
<Zombocom> lol
<ninjagambit_> 5:30 AM
<Zombocom> lol
<Zombocom> it's like 3:35 am here
<Zombocom> and I just woke up
<ninjagambit_> lol
<ninjagambit_> early riser
<sigma_kubuntu> why does canonical not reply to emails?
<Zombocom> lol ninjagambit_ it's an anomaly trust me
<ninjagambit_> lol
<ninjagambit_> wouldnt think a guy with a name like zombocom would be a early riser
<Zombocom> ninjagambit_ normally I wake up like 10
<Zombocom> 10 am
<Zombocom> once I woke up at 1:30 pm
<ninjagambit_> 8 to 12 if im not working
<ninjagambit_> sometimes 1 or2 in the afternoon after nights like this
<Zombocom> lol
<ninjagambit_> unless my kid starts jumping on my head and shouting wake up
<finek> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ninjagambit_> finek: thank ubotu for his help
<finek> ;)
<ardchoille> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ninjagambit_> lol
<ninjagambit_> ubotu is crazy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is crazy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ninjagambit_> its ok  we love you ubotu
<ninjagambit_> what every you do dont he dosnt know very much
<ninjagambit_> ever
<ninjagambit_> !APT
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ninjagambit_> well im going to bed now
<ninjagambit_> its been fun
<ninjagambit_> g'night
<ninjagambit_> good night ubotu
<Zombocom> whats the command to make something an executable?
<ardchoille> Zombocom: chmod u+x file
<Zombocom> thank you
<Zombocom> wait ardchoille isn't it chmod +x file?
<ardchoille> Zombocom: You don't really want to make it executable to everyone, just the user (owner), for security reasons
<Zombocom> ah
<Zombocom> thanks
<Zombocom> so it's u+x
<Zombocom> got it
<ardchoille> Zombocom: You can make it executable to everyone with: chmod a+x file
<ardchoille> But that's not really a good idea
<Zombocom> can you turn a bash script into an executable?
<Zombocom> or how do you do that
<ardchoille> bash scripts should be executable for them to work as expected, yes
<Zombocom> lol
<Zombocom> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille, chmod +x <bash script>
<ardchoille> or, for bash scripts, you can launch it without it being executable: sh file.sh
<Zombocom> srsly
<Zombocom> aw
<Arilou> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Better to make it only executable for the owner
<Arilou> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dcorbin_work> What is the correct (kubuntu) way to enable/disable init.d scripts for various runtime levels?
<jussi01> ardchoille: if its a bash script shoud you not run: bash file.sh ?
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, you can just make it executable then just tye the file name
<Zombocom> when running a bash script that's in /bin/bash/
<ardchoille> jussi01: I would think if the first line were #!/bin/bash then yes, but most of the scripts I have seen are #!/bin/sh and are better being run with sh as the shell will determine what is needed
<Zombocom> oh wow
<jussi01> ardchoille: yes, of course you are correct.
<Zombocom> so you just type (if the file is in /bin/bash) bash file?
<ardchoille> Zombocom: You can do that if you want, yes
<Zombocom> ardchoille you're acting as if it's the less effective way of doing it
<neville> What is Zombo?
<neville> I found this website called exactly that, and I have no idea what it is
<ActionParsnip> Zombocom, you put #!/bin/bash at the top of every bash script. If you make the script file executable (chmod +x <file>) it can be ran from the gui
<ardchoille> Zombocom: bash file.sh will try to run the file with bash, if the file isn't meant to run with bash, you could get an error. when you run the file with sh file.sh, the shell ill determine what is best (sh or bash or other) and attempt to run it with that
<ActionParsnip> neville, its a really small low power consumption desktop system based on gentoo
<Zombocom> ah ardchoille you never cease to amaze me
<Zombocom> I just wonder if you ever sleep
<ardchoille> sleep? what's that?
<ardchoille> ;)
<bazhang> haha
<jussi01> !opsnack | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<ardchoille> W00T!
<Zombocom> ardchoille why aren't you an admin here
<ActionParsnip> cat sleep > /usr/ardchoille
<Zombocom> you're the only person who really helps people out
<Zombocom> all the time
<Zombocom> there are people that help out really well some of the time
<tekteen> agreed
<Zombocom> but almost every time I come in here i get helped by ardchoille
<jussi01> hehe
<tekteen> !helpersnack | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ardchoille> It's because I have no life, lol
<jussi01> ardchoille: what are you on... this _is_ life...
<ardchoille> hehe
<ActionParsnip> is there any way to extract the SSID you are connected to wirelessly?
<ActionParsnip> i want just the ssid. I am connected to my network but i was hoping i could use in in some scripts
<tekteen> ActionParsnip: u mean using iwconfig?
<ActionParsnip> tekteen, i just want to extract which ssid i'm connected to for use in scripts
<ActionParsnip> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ifconfig
<tekteen> ok
<ActionParsnip> tekteen, iwconfig may be good too
<ActionParsnip> i basically want to grep OSU_PUB out of this example: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iwconfig
<tekteen> ActionParsnip: iwconfig | grep ESSID: | awk -F ':' {'print $2'}
<tekteen> ActionParsnip: test that out
<postg> hello, what command to upgrade to 7.10?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | postg
<ubotu> postg: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tekteen> ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> tekteen, i'm not on my linux system. I'm on XP Pro at work.I'll give it a go at home dude. I appreciate it :D
<tekteen> ok
<postg> thanks ardchoille and ubotu
<postg> I have read that
<tekteen> ActionParsnip: u still here?
<ardchoille> postg: yw
<ActionParsnip> tekteen, i want my home drive to map over wan if i am not in my own wireless lan basically
<postg> but what the command in shell to upgrade it from 7.04->7.10
<tekteen> ok
<postg> not from apt-gui manager
<tekteen> ActionParsnip: I want to add to that command
<Arilou> I was trying to activate an ATI card following the instructions on the website, but something went wrong and it got canceled, now I get a message saying I got to manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' but when I do I get a message saying that operation requires a superuser privelege, how do I cancel it so I can try again?
<tekteen> iwconfig wlan0 | grep ESSID: | awk -F ':' {'print $2'}
<tekteen> ActionParsnip: iwconfig wlan0 | grep ESSID: | awk -F ':' {'print $2'}
<postg> will this <simple> command do the upgrade? sudo apt-get upgrade
<tekteen> ActionParsnip: where wlan0=your wlan interface
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jussi01> Arilou: run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<postg> thanks
<Arilou> jussi01: thanks a lot! ^_^
<jussi01> :)
<ActionParsnip> tekteen, cheers man i'll give it a whirl a bit later :D
<Zombocom> if I have a custom cursor that I use in windows
<postg> ^_^
<Zombocom> can I transfer it over to linux?
<ActionParsnip> Zombocom, what format is the cursor?
<Zombocom> let me check
<Zombocom> .cur and .ani
<Arilou> How do I Make sure fglrx is not disabled in the DISABLED_MODULES part: kdesu kate /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common?
<jussi01> Arilou: run that command from konsole and look!
<Arilou> jussi01: oh there is a comand?
<jussi01> Arilou: kdesu kate /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Arilou> jussi01: oki oki, brb
<jussi01> :)
<ActionParsnip> Zombocom, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343748 about 70% down
<sigma_> where are kubuntu system icons stored?
<Arilou> jussi01: I got another window poped up, it's very weird as it seems part of a code but at least it doesn't seem to have anything disabled ( DISABLED_MODULES="" )
<jussi01> Arilou: after you put in you password?
<jussi01> so if there is nothing there, then fglrx is not in the disabled modules... hooray!
<Arilou> jussi01: yup yup, after pw, I'm a bit forward on the guide now
<jussi01> :)
<Sbucat> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !curlftpfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curlftpfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wesley> hello adept crashed again and its now read only
<ardchoille> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<grtey> does someone know how to connect via noki gprs to the internet
<jussi01> grtey: there is some info on the wiki
<Arilou> I failed on something setting the controler for my ATI card and now, no matter how many times I restart my comp, it doesn't give me a graphic interfase, all I get is the prompt. Is there anyway to fix it or I have to reinstall for 3rd time today?
<ardchoille> Arilou: Maybe the ati video page, under the "troubleshooting" section?
<ardchoille> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tyfon> Arilou: see if you have any /etc/X11/xorg.conf.# (some number).. backups are usually saved this way
<tyfon> try to restore the oldest one and see what happens
<Zombocom> when any of my friends try to install linux on their computers
<Zombocom> jack shit happens
<Zombocom> I mean
<Zombocom> sorry for the swearing
<Zombocom> it will install
<Arilou> tyfon: omg you're my hero, let me check that
<Zombocom> but then if you try to run it
<Zombocom> it freezes
<Arilou> tyfon: could you help me a bit? I'm running from CD so I don't know how to get there
<tyfon> do you know what partition you installed to?
<adaran> hey everyone
<Arilou> tyfon: it's the only linux partition so I hope so
<adaran> where can i find the current maintainer apt key?
<tyfon> Arilou: press the computer next to the K menu and select storage media
<tyfon> se if anyone is the same size as your linux partition
<Arilou> tyfon: uid 999
<tyfon> uid 999? :p
<Arilou> tyfon: hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999
<tyfon> oh ok
<tyfon> open a terminal
<Arilou> tyfon: I'm following you
<tyfon> do you have more then one harddrive and is it ide or sata?
<Arilou> tyfon: 2 sata
<tyfon> and linux is on the 2nd?
<Arilou> tyfon: on the first
<tyfon> ah ok
<tyfon> type sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<tyfon> see if you see any drives with Linux as the system
<Arilou> tyfon: yes I see /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3
<tyfon> is one swap?
<Arilou> tyfon: sda3 is  swap but I don't know what is sda2
<tyfon> ok
<tyfon> type sudo mkdir /linux && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /linux
<tyfon> cd /linux/etc/X11/
<tyfon> ls
<tyfon> and you should see the files
<Arilou> all I see with ls is Desktop (on blue color)
<tyfon> hmm
<Arilou> no wait
<Arilou> I see some files, some config.0 one
<tyfon> xorg.conf?
<Arilou> xorg.conf.original-0
<tyfon> try sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<tyfon> sudo cp xorg.conf.original-0 xorg.conf
<tyfon> and see if you get graphics when you start the system
<Arilou> kk it renamed the xorg.conf
<tyfon> are there noone that looks like xorg.conf.1?
<Arilou> nop, no one
<tyfon> well see if the original-0 works at least
<tyfon> :)
<Arilou> xorg.conf and a wavy symbol like - like xorg.conf- but with a wavy -
<tyfon> oh
<tyfon> try sudo cp xorg.conf~ xorg.conf instead then :)
<Arilou> one second I can't make that symbol, I'll try to set my keyboard to spanish, maybe that way I can
<Arilou> I can't make that wavy symbol =(
<tyfon> hmm
<tyfon> you can copy/paste it :)
<Arilou> in windows I just press and hold ALT + 126 and I get that wavy thingie
<Arilou> isn't there a similar way?
<ardchoille> Arilou: The key to the left of the "!" key?
<Arilou> no, the ~
<jussi01> Arilou: which keyboard layout?
<Arilou> oh got it
<tyfon> i'm using a norwegian keyboard and its a bit diffrent here :p
<Arilou> if I do try sudo cp xorg.conf~ xorg.conf I will have 2 xorg.conf  right?
<Arilou> cuz we renamed the xorg.conf.original-0 to xorg.conf
<tyfon> no it will overwrite
<tyfon> but that is ok
<tyfon> :)
<Arilou> kk
<tyfon> now you can reboot the system and see if you have graphics
<Arilou> oki oki, if this works I may learn to do it even on that nasty prompt login
<Arilou> so if I mess the install again I will be able to retry without reinstalling all
<tyfon> yes.. but the files will be in /etc/X11 and not /linux/etc/X11 then
<tyfon> if it doesnt work now try the original-0 file
<Arilou> thanks a lot tyfon, I hope to see you here real fast and I wish you best luck ever and thanks ^_^
<Arilou> oki oki
<ongntwrk> hellloooooo
<ongntwrk> :)
<poeticrpm_> helo
<poeticrpm_> hello*
<ongntwrk> lol
<Arilou> jussi01: it worked! ^_^
<ongntwrk> tryin to install php
<ongntwrk> its giving me problems
<ongntwrk> an help
<jussi01> !lamp | ongntwrk
<ubotu> ongntwrk: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jussi01> Arilou: great!!
<ongntwrk> thks
<jussi01> :)
<ongntwrk> but i've already installed ubunty
<Arilou> jussi01: Arilou vs ATI drivers part 4 now....
<ongntwrk> dont wana restart it
<stdin> ongntwrk: that link tells you how to install apache+mysql+php on an already installed system, give it a read
<ongntwrk> thks
<ongntwrk> :)
<arbus> has anyone successfully done a kubuntu-desktop install on hardy alpha1? I did a standard install and then tried to do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. The dependencies are broken.
<stdin> arbus: hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<arbus> thanks
<Jevon> I need help setting up internet sharing between two kubuntu systems, no router. Ideas?
<titanix88> jevon use two lan cards!
<Jevon> both systems are networked
<titanix88> then add aditional lan cards. it wont matter.
<Jevon> one computer cannot be added to
<Jevon> what would an addiditional lan card do for me anyways
<frojnd> how can I rename more than one file extension? rename *.asp *.html  ??? like this?
<Chousuke> install the rename utility
<ardchoille> krename ?
<titanix88> jeven: ohh. they r already networked! hmm...
<titanix88> jevon firestarter can be used to easily share internet connection.
<Jevon> is it already installed, or would I have to download it?
<frojnd> mv *.asp *.htm   I'm trying to rename *.asp to *.html and than I get message: mv: end,*.html` not a directory ...
<frojnd> how can I rename ?
<Jevon> right click, hit 'rename'?
<titanix88> jeven u will have to install it.
<Jevon> please tell me it is not a big file
<titanix88> its not. trust me.:D
<Jevon> good
<Jevon> I have a slow enough connection as it is
 * titanix88 shares the tragedy with jevon.he doesnt have one, let alone slow.
 * titanix88 shares the tragedy with jevon.he doesnt have one, let alone slow.
<Jevon> I can barely call 20k dialup a connection
<ethan_> 2
<ethan_> hello
<titanix88> omg. i will be glad to have a 20k connecion. its more than enogh.:o
<ethan_> can anyone receive my message
<titanix88> hi ethan
<titanix88> hi ethan
<Jevon> just forget about downloading most things
<ethan_> why no one reply
<ubuntu_>       
<titanix88> jevon with wget, 20k is enough for me.:D
<titanix88> jevon with wget, 20k is enough for me.:D
<wesley> hello if i wanna install kde4 apps i get break
<titanix88> ethan !
<titanix88> hmm. i want kde4 too.
<titanix88> hmm. i want kde4 too.
<wesley> kde4 work pretty well but i wanna have all kde4 apps and i try in adept but it says break
<Jevon> I sent for the 7.1 CD
<Jevon> possible repository lock?
<Jevon> except he left
<wesley> its not with all
<titanix88> guys is there new kubuntu cd out?
<Jevon> 7.1 Gutsy Gibbon
<wesley> a alpha
<stdin> Jevon: 7.10, not 7.1
<Jevon> okay, add the 0
<stdin> Jevon: (200)7/10
<stdin> year/month
<stdin> the 0 matters there ;)
<wesley> does someone know why i get break ?
<Jevon> ah, so that is how they do the numbering
<titanix88> i have the kubuntu 7.10 live cd. its not kde4!
<titanix88> i guess it will be 7.10.1
<Jevon> I know that they released KDE 4, not sure if Kubuntu has a version with it
<stdin> titanix88: who said it would be? but there is a kde4 7.10 live cd at the link in the topic
<titanix88> stdin : hmm...
<icewaterman> i do not know if this is a security issue but xfs_check segfaults when run on a reiserfs partition.
<icewaterman> i accidentally tried that (it does no damage)
<titanix88> xfs is not reiserfs, thats why.
<stdin> I doubt it's a security issue, but it is a bug
<titanix88> welcome doctor willis
<FSHero_> Hi there everyone... I heard you talk about a KDE 4 live cd. I wanted to install Kubuntu 7.10 amd64 on my Core 2 Quad.
<FSHero_> Shall I use the 'regular' KDE3 one, or the KDE4 release candidate?
<FSHero_> I would love to try out KDE4... but the RC2 isn't too unstable, is it?
<Dr_willis> for kde4 - you may want to just keep testing out the live cd's
<stdin> you want kde3, kde4 is not ready for general use yet. just install kde4 along side it
<jussi01> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<FSHero_> thanks everyone!
<FSHero_> Is Hardy going to use KDE4?
<stdin> nope
<stdin> hardy is going to be a LTS, so it wouldn't be a great idea
<wesley> http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kde41un4.png  this is kde4 rc2
<FSHero_> D'oh... but I can install KDE4 alongside KDE3 in Hardy, right?
<stdin> wesley: looks like it
<wesley> yes
<stdin> FSHero_: yep
<FSHero_> sweet!
<wesley> kde4 is getting useable
<Jevon> I am just goind to temporarily disconnect this external modem and hook it up to my computer. THen I can download firestarter as well as all the other programs I want
<FSHero_> I'm looking for the performance improvements... one can never have too many performance improvements! :D
<FSHero_> By the way: on this computer I want to install Kubuntu Gutsy amd64 on, I already have Kubuntu Feisty i386 installed.
<Dr_willis> are you sure you need the 64bit disrots? there can be issues with them.
<FSHero_> I have a /home partition, and I don't mind completely wiping off Feisty (as opposed to "upgrading"). How would I go about this?
<FSHero_> Do I just use the Gutsy live-cd and format the partition that Feisty was installed to?
<FSHero_> Dr_willis: hehe, I've been told that before. I am confident that I want to try it!
<stdin> FSHero_: you have no choice, you can't upgrade to 64bit. you just need to choose manual partitioning when installing and choose to mount your home partition as /home
<Dr_willis> I normally just have the installer format/install over the existing / I dont even let it mount /home yet. I then manually change the fstab so its pointing at home after i boot up.  just to be safe. Heh.
<FSHero_> Dr_willis: oh... ok
<Dr_willis> I mount home as /to-be-home :) just to be safe. then fix the fstab.
<stdin> it works fine, I've used the liveCD to format / and mount /home
<Dr_willis> but im paranoid.. since i accidently deleted home once.
<wesley> i have wiphed vista away
<plb> hrm there something you gotta do to get flash to work in konq in kubuntu? I have flash installed but youtube doesn't seem to work
<FSHero_> Dr_willis: aha. I see.
<FSHero_> One last complication: This computer had Windows Vista preinstalled, then I installed Feisty. If I install Gutsy, will I still be able to boot into Vista? Will it be on the GRUB menu?
 * genii shovels a path in, and sips his coffee
<Dr_willis> genii,  i just got done shoveling.. Ick.
<Dr_willis> Ice with power snow on top. So you shovel.. then have to start hacking at the ice.
<Dr_willis> powder. :)
<genii> Dr_willis: I had to shovel out of the house yesterday to get to work to do more shovelling. Same today. By back hurts
<genii> By->My
<genii> Same here with the ice underneath
<Dr_willis> Yep. Thats why i dident shovel yesterday. :) i stayed home.
<stdin> FSHero_: if the feisty installed detected it then so will the gutsy one. you could always copy /boot/grub/menu.lst to your $HOME so you can just copy&paste the windows entry if it doesn't detect it
<Dr_willis> thers an excample windows entry in the menu.lst also for windows on hda1
<FSHero_> stdin: cool, thanks
<FSHero_> On a different computer (in fact, the very one I'm typing on now!), I want to install lirc to get the remote control that came with my Medion computer working.
<FSHero_> Do I just follow the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<wesley> that kde4 live cd from kubuntub is no good
<stdin> FSHero_: I guess it's worth a go
<fairman> hi, does somebody use applet rss4in1 ?
<Anpu> hello, anyone knows how to make integral suign into word and latex? :)
<Anpu> sign*
<FSHero> Ahh... finally, I can have my name back! :)
<stdin> you could have just ghosted it
<stdin> /ns ghost <nick_to_kill> <password>
<genii> work /away
<dfaure> network configuration bug in gutsy? says "The default Gateway IP address is invalid", (using manual IP configuration) I'm sure it's correct, have been using those network settings for years...
<neville> Is it at all possible to clear the RAM?
<kub^> dfaure: have you checked you have the right subnet mask for your network ?
<dfaure> kub^: I always used 192.168.0.x with netmask of 255.255.255.0  -- but maybe that's not the official netmask for this subnet
<dfaure> (and gateway is 192.168.0.254)
<iof4> kaffeine hangs after saying "KXineWidget: No config file found, will create one..." any idea?
<kub^> dfaure that sounds correct
<dfaure> yeah looks like a bug....
<dfaure> I guess I'll hand-edit config files like I always did, instead :)
<kub^> :)
<ScottG> anyone here messing with KDE4? How on earth do you make the taskbar smaller? :)
<mrdigital> ScottG
<mrdigital> u mean the kicker?
<ScottG> yeah, sorry
<emilsedgh> ScottG: no way!
<ScottG> right clicking it does nothing..
<mrdigital> right click the kicker
<mrdigital> yes
<mrdigital> look for configure panel\
<mrdigital> its in the uhm appperance section\
<emilsedgh> mrdigital: he said KDE4 which has no kicker
<mrdigital> oh?
<ScottG> it's something on the bottom..
<ScottG> call it what you will..
<dfaure> it's called the panel again :-)
<ScottG> it's HUGE by default.. jusdt messing around and would like to make it smaller..
<emilsedgh> ScottG: i didnt find a GUI for that, maybe it will come soon, maybe you could change that by altering the plasma config files in you ~/.kde4
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: hey, wb
<BluesKaj> hi emilsedgh, thx
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: i love this 'Howdy All'
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> just a friendly greeting
<trappist> I've installed kde4 on gutsy, decided it's not quite there yet, and went back to kde3, and now it's all busted.  right-clicking the desktop doesn't do anything.  kicker only wraps around 3 sides of the compiz cube.   alt-f2 doesn't do anything.  alt-space does nothing even though katapult is running.  any ideas?
<noaXess> i have connectet an mp3 player from iriver.. it will be show in lsusb but not automatically mounted..
<noaXess> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 4102:1126 iRiver, Ltd.
<noaXess> what device need i to mount manually?
<BluesKaj> katapult hardly works for me on kde3, trappist.
<trappist> noaXess: there should be several lines related to attaching the device in the output of dmesg, and one of them should tell you the device
<trappist> BluesKaj: it worked fine for me until I installed kde4
<trappist> I'm worried it messed something up in my ~/.kde
<BluesKaj> kde4 ,is not ready period ...it breaks a lotta systems
<trappist> I know it's *supposed* to use ~/.kde4, but there are entries in my .xsession-errors that say it's poking around in ~/.kde
<noaXess> trappist: have only this..
<noaXess> new fill speed USB.... and next line confguration #1 chosen...
<brkkgn> slm
<brkkgn> hiyaa
<trappist> noaXess: if it's a mass-storage device and you have the usb-storage module loaded and the device is supported, there should be more than that
<BluesKaj> trappist, , there's a site that gives a tutorial on how to rid your setup of any residual kde4 files and libs ...try searching google-linux
<brkkgn> i m burak
<trappist> BluesKaj: cool, thanks
<FSHero> Hi everyone... I'm trying to get my x10 (I think) remote control working with my computer following the instructions on:
<FSHero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<brkkgn> i dont know install programs for ubuntu
<brkkgn> send me help
<brkkgn> plzzz
<FSHero> I've got as far as running "sudo depmod -a"
<ScottG> alright.. KDE3 still working.. KDE4 is pretty sloppy for being an RC..
<brkkgn> brkkgn@hotmail.com
<brkkgn> add me
<brkkgn> for horny gils (6)
<FSHero> I was about to create a /etc/lirc/lircd.conf when I decided to try the buttons on my remote "for fun" :)
<ScottG> no ops in here I see..
<FSHero> And... it seems to work on the whole already! So is it worth continuing with the instructions?
<ScottG> thank you
<ubuntu_> i think it sad that there are no games on the live cd and that msn does not workm
<trappist> np
<trappist> haven't whipped out my @ in so long I almost forgot how
<rothchild> is kde 4 worth trying yet?
<ubuntu_> yes its worth trying
<trappist> rothchild: my recently-formed opinion is no
<ScottG> I'm trying it and I don't know.. it's rough..
<trappist> rothchild: if you want to check it out, I recommend creating a new user account for it so it doesn't muck with your ~/.kde
<ScottG> I'd say no.. just my opinion..
<ubuntu_> but you need to install a bunch off apps after you did the install like the tut on kubuntu.org
<ScottG> maybe a live cd to satisfy curiousity..
<rothchild> I've just come in so missed what's been going on, what are the main showstoppers?
<ubuntu_> kde4 live cd sucks
<ktosia> some fatass kicked me from ##ubuntu :-&
<ktosia> how to setup TOR then?
<rothchild> trappist good tip thank you
<ktosia> s/##/#
<trappist> rothchild: main one for me was I couldn't get compiz to *not* start, and it doesn't play nice with kde4's compositing
<trappist> rothchild: that and it broke my kde3 :)
<rothchild> ouch
<ubuntu_> trappist in kde4 got its own compisting
<trappist> ubuntu_: yeah, but I can't stop compiz from starting, and they kinda clash
<ubuntu_> i dont like compiz that fuckes kde up
<trappist> ktosia: I'm pretty fat myself.  please be polite.
<trappist> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<trappist> c'mon guys
<ktosia> ok, so, politelly, how to set up tor?
<ubuntu_> but kde4 will become the linux wow
<ktosia> ubuntu_: huh?
<trappist> ktosia: and, politely, it's common practice to put some effort into research yourself, so you can ask *specific* questions when you get stuck.
<rothchild> are you being ironic ubuntu_?
<ubuntu_> vista is the windows wow and kde4 will be the linux wow
<rothchild> oh dear, you are, that doesn't bode well for kde4 then
<ktosia> ubuntu_: minds boggles, doesn;t it
<ubuntu_> no just comparing XD kde3 is like the beter XP  and kde4 becomes the modern desktop who kicks vista wow
<rothchild> ktosia have you tried this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tor-with-vidalia-gui-on-ubuntu.html#more-244
<ubuntu_> i think kde4 looks a bit like mac
<ScottG> I have to say that Kubuntu 7.10 has worked really well for me. It's almost boring, nothing to fix.
<ScottG> a little..
<noaXess> trappist: it is a fresh install... need i install some more usb features?
<rothchild> ScottG I know what you mean
<trappist> noaXess: if it's a usb-storage device, no, you shouldn't.  but if it doesn't have that kind of interface, you may need to install something that specifically supports that device.
<ScottG> one minor thing.. I can't turn off the darned PC speaker.. it's off in kmix..
<noaXess> trappist:  hm.. under windows it is not a really usb-storage.. it is called as iclix...
<ScottG> if I back up and it won't go back anymore I have to hear the PC speaker beeping..
<rothchild> I had that, turn off 'master mono'
<ScottG> no option for master mono..
 * dfaure reported the kde-systemsettings bug now
<rothchild> oh! spoils that plan then
<rothchild> took me a while to twig but that's where it was on mine
<ScottG> it's not a big deal.. minor annoyance..
<trappist> noaXess: if it's usb-storage, under windows you should be able to mount it as a drive
<trappist> noaXess: what's the device again?
<ScottG> Kubuntu has worked so well I've not been using my PCLOS partition..
<eshat> hi all,.. how do i switch to ubuntu testing ???
<rothchild> on a bit of a tangent does anyone know about using xampp on a pendrive?
<rothchild> eshat you can start in #ubuntu+1
<trappist> eshat: if you mean the "next" version of ubuntu... what rothchild said
<llutz> rothchild: theres a win-solution on portable-apps.com http://portableapps.com/apps/development/xampp
<trappist> eshat: but in general it's not organized like debian.  we don't have stable, unstable, testing, experimental etc.
<rothchild> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha1
<rothchild> llutz that is as far as I got, I wanna be able to carry this: www.eyeos.org around with me
<frqw> my cd drive is locked, any way to force it to open? (it's not mounted)
<rothchild> It seems like I can run apache off the pendrive with portable firefox and have my own portable os without having to boot from usb etc (and get in trouble with IT at work! ;-))
<trappist> frqw: if it's really not mounted it should open.  you could try umount -l, and if that doesn't work it should have a tiny hole you can stick a paperclip into to eject it.
<noaXess> trappist: ok i see.. this iriver device has two ways for connection..a micro$oft like an a normal usb storage connection..
<rothchild> frqw if it's not spinning you can use an unrolled paperclip in the lilttle hole on the front
<eshat> trappist: ,... hmm i thought it s similar to debian ,... so it's not that stable like testing in debian ???
<trappist> eshat: right, we have a 6 month release cycle, and you can always try the next version, currently "hardy heron"
<rothchild> eshat, no. Ubuntu take a six monthly snapshot of SID and try to stablise it (because they only do 2 arch's rather than debians 15 or so)
<eshat> trappist: how do i test it ,... do i have to change gutsy in sources.list to hardy ???
<frqw> ugh my paperclip is stuck in that hole
<frqw> ok it worked, but once i close it again it gets locked...
<rothchild> frqw do you have another optical drive to test if it is a soft or hardware issue?
<frqw> uh, no
<bassem> when i try to copy files to my flash usb ... error sayd cant write to /usb location
<bassem> when i try to copy files to my flash usb ... error sayd cant write to /usb location
<BluesKaj> !patience | bassem
<ubotu> bassem: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lynoure> bassem: how are you copying the files? usually usb sticks don't end up to /usb but under /media
<bassem> Lynoure: this is the exact error ... "Could not write to /media/disk/filename"
<eshat> Is it dangerous to install kde4 ,.. could it harm my kde3 installation ?
<BluesKaj> eshat, yes
<eshat> BluesKaj: :(
<eshat> i cant wait 24 days
<BluesKaj> if you aren't sure wait for the official release ..some ppl have had success with the RC2 but not many that i know
<jsl> I've got a laptop that I'm using together with a docking station, and after some headakes with ati's drivers, I got the setup working with both the external lcd and the internal lcd (dual head). But when I take the laptop home the second screen isn't attached, and among others, firefox tries to start in it's view, but dies trying. Ideas as to how this would be resolved?
<onishidato> how can i open a FAT32 partrition?
<Lynoure> bassem: And it is not full or write protected?
<jsl> when I enter system settings, it claims I've got one monitor with a resolution of 3360x1050 (while in reality I've got two monitors, both at 1680x1050)
<llutz> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<llutz> onishidato: ^^
<onishidato> llutz: thanks
<css> I want to install irda-utils with apt-get from konsole on any mirror the file is giving at unpaking an 127 eror I have tried to force install and nothing same trouble
<llutz> css: send a bug-report to maintainer
<stdin> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bassem> Lynoure: no its not
<css> maintainer?
<css> what's that
<Lynoure> bassem: what the filesystem on the usb?
<llutz>  css  the one who is responsible for that package
<css> ok but how I contact him
<llutz> css: his name, email: "aptitude show irda-utils"
<llutz>  !bug| css but have a look on this:
<ubotu> css but have a look on this:: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bassem> Lynoure: i have no idea ... anyway i can know this ?
<lololo> guys do you know how to set up sharing in network&connectivity in System settings?
<css> thanks
<Lynoure> bassem: do  mount   and it's there on the line for your usb stick, in the end or before the parenthesis. If there is anything in parenthesis, that is also important to note
<BluesKaj> lololo, do you have samba installed ?
<Zombie> Anyone familiar with lockup issues under Ubuntu Gutsy if LDAP is enabled in nsswitch?
<Zombie> I just found out that was the culprit for yesterday's lockup.
<Zombie> If the LDAP Server is unreachable, Ubuntu Freezes.
<lololo> <BluesKaj> nop shall i sudo apt-get install samba? or i need to install something else to make it work through the control panel GUI?
<wesley> adept did crashed and its closed cplease help
<ardchoille> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> lololo, install samba yes. use konqeror for the gui/browser..it integrates nicely with samba ..to find you network shares just type smb:/ in the konq addressbar , once samba is installed and you've set the shares you want
<BluesKaj> !samba | lololo
<ubotu> lololo: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lololo>  <BluesKaj>  thanks
<BluesKaj> lololo, hope it works for you :)
<lololo>  <BluesKaj>  hehe me too :) i want to tranfer a lot of stuff and don't want to do manually with nc ;)
<BluesKaj> lololo, what kind of network are you working with . i might have a few more hints
<lololo>  <BluesKaj> 2 kubuntu boxes, i want to transfer like 5 GB
<BluesKaj> lololo, that should be a breeze then :)
<kazanbiev> clear
<kazanbiev> helo
<BluesKaj> lololo, I'm sharing files with wifes windows pc and it's easy on Gutsy
<BluesKaj> !hi | kazanbiev
<ubotu> kazanbiev: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<lololo>  <BluesKaj>  hmm so i installed the samba server on both boxes... now i simply select the folders i want to share?
<Blueska>  HI
<BluesKaj> lololo, open konq nad type smb:/ in the addressbar and wait for 20 secs to see what comes up
<Blueska> Hi
<lololo>  <BluesKaj> i get an error that nothing can be found...
<lololo>  <BluesKaj> could my router block the traffic?
<bazhang> hi BluesKa
<florianr> Hello!
<florianr> I am looking fo DVDauthoring software ... it should be quite simple, just burn an avi file with simpple menu on a dvd nothing special ....
<BluesKaj> lololo, reboot both boxes
<florianr> What should I use?
<llutz> florianr: qdvdauthor, kmediafactory
<BluesKaj> florianr, K3B burns, K9copy authors , as does tovid
<florianr> llutz: I allready installes kmediafactory ... but when adding my avi file I says:
<florianr> Kann Datei /home/florian/brandes/verabschiedung_brandes.avi nicht hinzufgen
<hadawie> hi there, am kinda new to KDE, can anyone tell me if there is a defualt folder for the themes that must be dropped at in order to fully implement them ?!?!
<llutz> florianr: encode it to mpeg in avidemux before
<Silvister> how to restrict access to one directory and give installing rights (with protecting the file system)
<BluesKaj> florianr, perhaps asking in #kubuntu-de , would help explain your error message
<hadawie> i've downloaded many themes, the colors style gets changed, while the desktop wallpaper doesnt!! :S
<llutz> BluesKaj:no probs,  i'm german too
<llutz>  ;9
<BluesKaj> ok  :)
<Silvister> in giving ssh accounts to my pc users...how to restrict access to one directory and give installing rights (with protecting the file system)
<florianr> llutz: Hmm I am not verry familiar with dvd stuff, but the file comes direkt from a selfmade dvd, so it should be the right mpeg format shouldn'T it?
<BluesKaj> florianr, excuse me for inyerupting , but does your dvdplayer play DIVX files , if so there's no need to transcode avi files , just burn them direct
<llutz> florianr: dvd-files usually aren't avi-files, maybe they're encoded before.
<lololo> back
<lololo> i still have a problem with this
<MrJigsaw> Hello.. when my install of kubuntu says: "Kernel Alive" "Kernal direct mapping tables up til 12000000 @ 8000.e000" what do i need to do ?
<lololo> it finds the folder but when i press on the folder i get something like folder does not exist...
<florianr> llutz: May be the file extension .avi is wrong? How could I check what encoding that vide has?
<llutz> florianr: file file.avi
<BluesKaj> lololo, open system settings/networking/and mark zerconf browsing in zerconf service discovery
<melsani> hug
<florianr> llutz: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 720 x 576, 25.00 fps, video:, audio: Dolby AC3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<lololo> <BluesKaj> they are both marked -Enable Zeroconf network browsing  -Browse local network
<MrJigsaw> Hello.. when my install of kubuntu says: "Kernel Alive" "Kernal direct mapping tables up til 12000000 @ 8000.e000" what do i need to do ?
<BluesKaj> lololo, open the file properties and use the share option on those files
<llutz> florianr: since avi is just a container and no own format, i don't know what that is :)
<bazhang> florianr: what about vlc; will that open it?
<lololo> <BluesKaj> done
<BluesKaj> florianr, pass the cursor over the file and look for someting like Divx or Xvid in the dialog
<Silvister> in giving ssh accounts to my pc users...how to restrict access to one directory and give installing rights (with protecting the file system)
<BluesKaj> lololo, it should work now ...if not i don't know what to do next
<zphinx> Does the grub version that comes with kubuntu funk up the mbr? for some reason i cant boot a XP CD without a black screen on a puter i installed kubuntu on lately.
<lololo> <BluesKaj> i still can see only the folder name and not its contents
<lololo> <BluesKaj> i have put an x to the option inherit permissions from the parent directory
<lololo> <BluesKaj> but still i cannot finsd the folder contents
<lololo> <BluesKaj> could there be the NTFS file system's fault?
<Silvister> do i need open-ssh to let others ssh acces on my pc?
<lololo> <BluesKaj> the folder is on a separate partition under NTFS
<stdin> Silvister: you need "openssh-sever"q
<stdin> minus the 'q'
<BluesKaj> lololo, then you'll have to set that partition up to share
<zphinx> Anyone?
<Silvister> stdin some body told me i just need sshd... ?
<stdin> Silvister: openssh-sever installs the sshd binary
<stdin> zphinx: the mbr has nothing to do with booting CDs
<BluesKaj> lololo, that NTFS partition should be listed in network profiles
<zphinx> stdin: This has never happend before i installed kubuntu. i reckon something has happend.
<Silvister> stdin so if i only have sshd . will i be able to do the same job?
<stdin> zphinx: booting from CD is set in the BIOS, if the kubuntu liveCD boots then it's probably the XP CD
<zphinx> Two of them? one with sp1 and one with sp2?
<stdin> Silvister: where would you get sshd from?
<zphinx> One being professional, the other one being corporate.
<stdin> zphinx: does the kubuntu live cd boot?
<lololo> <BluesKaj> gotta go for now, thanks for the help :) i'll look at it later again...
<Silvister> stdin apt-get?
<zphinx> yeah, anything with linux on it boots.
<sinthetek> i was hoping someone could help me with my kubuntu installation to gutsy. it seemed to work ok after reboot but yesterday after a power outtage it seems udev/device mapper or whatever is having issues with my home partition
<stdin> Silvister: so just install "openssh-server" then it will install and setup a ssh server for you automatically
<Silvister> k
<stdin> zphinx: it's nothing to do with linux then, it cannot alter the bios and the kernel isn't even loaded if you're booting from CD
<Silvister> stdin how to realltime moniter ssh login activites?
<sinthetek> although i can mount and fsck the drive fine from debian install cd in rescue mode, ubuntu continually says 'resource unavaiable' or 'partition busy or already mounted' despite contents of /etc/mtab and /proc/mounts
<zphinx> stdin: and you wouldnt think the windows install reads the format of the mbr upon booting?
<stdin> Silvister: the commands "who" and "w" are good to see who's logged in
<stdin> zphinx: the CD? no it dose not
<stdin> zphinx: it can install to a totally blank HDD and ones with GRUB
<GLADtr> say me please - how to enable firewall(netfilter/iptables) on my mychine
 * stdin speaks from experience here
<stdin> !firewall | GLADtr
<ubotu> GLADtr: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Silvister> stdin - how to see activity and commands given in their shell ?
<sinthetek> since ubuntu can access / partition on same drive and debian's rescue mode fsck says partition is fine and i can mount it fine from there, it seems most likely the cause is some sort of problem in ubuntu's uuid or coldplug or udev implementation or something
<stdin> Silvister: "w" can show what command is currently running, as to see exactly what going on in a shell then you'll have to google
<MrJigsaw> Hello.. when my install of kubuntu says: "Kernel Alive" "Kernal direct mapping tables up til 12000000 @ 8000.e000" what do i need to do ?
<sinthetek> says /home partition is fine*
<Silvister> stdin how to use "w"
<stdin> Silvister: type w into konsole
<stdin> (and press enter)
<Silvister> k
<Silvister> thx!
<Silvister> stdin lastly . can you tell me how do shell providers for eggdrops work. they give installing rights. but their file system is also protected. and they make user confined to one directory only.. how?
<stdin> Silvister: that's a quite complicated thing to explain, it involves chroots and jails
<stdin> Silvister: if you really want to know exactly how you should email one of them and ask how they do it
<Silvister> stdin ic.. i wonder how is the chrooted user going to get access to the compile tools?
<Silvister> stdin ok... nice idea...
<Silvister> stdin thanks ! :)
<stdin> you can install gcc/g++ in the chroot ;)
<stdin> as an example, all ubuntu packages are built in a chroot
<Silvister> hmm.
<maninder> omg i restarted and compiz isnt working no more
<maninder> to enable it should i type in emerald --replace
<bazhang> compiz --replace in the run commmand box
<bazhang> command
<maninder> thanks alot
<maninder> how come when i restart it disapears
<maninder> its pritty wierd
<El_Horror> emerald --replace, with compiz --replace the menu titlebar dont see
<bazhang> not sure--I try not to restart :}
<Minnozz> Hi, anybody knows why nautilus has 100% CPU load ?
<bazhang> open top or htop Minnozz and take a look
<fgeyser> can someone please lend me a hand with my internet connection ?
<Minnozz> bazhang: yeah I did that,  6156 minnozz   25   0 96440  45m  13m R  100  4.5 122:57.77 nautilus
<fgeyser> i cant open any web pages ?\
<El_Horror> tell me fgeyser
<fgeyser> i cant open any web pages ?\
<El_Horror> what is the error?
<fgeyser> looks like it cant resolve the dns host
<bazhang> Minnozz: trying killing the process
<MrJigsaw> Hello.. when my install of kubuntu says: "Kernel Alive" "Kernal direct mapping tables up til 12000000 @ 8000.e000" what do i need to do ?
<Minnozz> bazhang: ehm, is that smart?
<Minnozz> isn't nautilus the window manager?
<fgeyser> any ideas ?
<El_Horror> fgeyser, you use pppoeconf for your internet connection?
<MrJigsaw> Hello.. when my install of kubuntu says: "Kernel Alive" "Kernal direct mapping tables up til 12000000 @ 8000.e000" what do i need to do ?
<fgeyser> no vodafone mobile connect manager
<fgeyser> it connects at 3G but will not display any webpages " cannot connect to host"
<bazhang> nautilus is ubuntu, right? Minnozz
<Minnozz> bazhang: ooh I don't know, I do have ubuntu-desktop installed
<Minnozz> I'll just try
<Minnozz> bazhang: killed it and I'm still alive, so worked =) thanks
<fgeyser> does anyone know why i cant open web pages ?
<Kingzar> Where can you follow new developments or plugins to install on ubuntu?
<bazhang> fgeyser: do you have ethernet connection or wireless
<fgeyser> 3G datacard
<fgeyser> which i am using at the moment
<fgeyser> if i open a web page error "cannot connect to host"
<bazhang> Kingzar: not really sure what you mean by developments
<Kingzar> any gadgets
<Kingzar> like compiz fusion super karamba screenlets knotes
<bazhang> Kingzar: digg.com, lifehacker.com they have linux sections on stuff like that
<rothchild> kingzar try www.kde-look.org
<bazhang> oh yeah kde-apps.org as well; nice call rothchild Kingzar (look there as well)
<fgeyser> whois fgeyser
<onur_> hi
<bazhang> hi onur_
<onur_> i cannot shutdown from GNOME on a GNOME/KDE Ubuntu system
<onur_> the option is absent
<onur_> any comments :)?
<onur_> i mean it makes me log out to KDM window
<onur_> btw here is unusually quiet today :))
<BluesKaj> onur_, are you running both gnome and kde ?
<onur_> anyone? :)
<onur_> yes
<BluesKaj> well then just do what it asks
<onur_> :P
<onur_> thanks mate
<onur_> for the advise
<onur_> there is no "shutdown" button in my GNOME closing menu
<onur_> only "log out"
<BluesKaj> use the shutdown on the kde login menu then
<onur_> it doesn't make any sense to log out first and then "shutdown" and then "close
<poison--> hi guys
<onur_> it takes additional 20 seconds
<bazhang> onur_: logout does not lead to the window with the restart etc window? strange
<onur_> bazhang: no it leads to KDM manager
<onur_> but i want a direct exit button like i used to have before installing kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> onur_: well this is #kubuntu :}
<onur_> well i AM using Kubuntu :)
<onur_> but also Ubuntu .)
<bazhang> onur_: I thought the problem was in gnome?
<onur_> well maybe :)
<onur_> since you think so :D
<onur_> i'll have a look to #ubuntu then ;)
<Dr_willis> If using gnome. and NOT using gdm as a login manger. some of the exit/logout stuff seems to get disabled from what vie seen.
<onur_> care
<bazhang> no shutdown button in gnome; that would seem to be a gnome problem, correct? :}
<onur_> willis
<onur_> yes!
<Dr_willis> The same seems to be true if using KDE and gdm.
<onur_> yes this is my case
<Dr_willis> So use GDM, if you are using gnome.
<onur_> how can i change that setting?
<Dr_willis> or just make a button that does a halt. :) or some other command to reboot/halt/whatever.
<onur_> no changing the setting will do i guess... but i donno how to restore GDM
<onur_> :)
<bazhang> kubuntu tutorial on thursday! :}
<Dr_willis> Not sure how gdm/kdm/gnome/kde figure this all out. but theres some isscommunication. Ive NEVER seen a 'setting' that makes it work.
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Dr_willis> select gdm or kdm :)
<onur_> ok i will give a try :)
<onur_> thanks
<Dr_willis> of course I dont find it much of an issue.
<stdin> bazhang: huh?
<sub[t]rnl>  /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<sub[t]rnl> too
<bazhang> stdin: to make a button that Dr_willis mentioned
 * sub[t]rnl huddles coffee
<onur_> thanks sub and bazhang
<onur_> i will restart to see if it's working now :)
<onur_> bbs
<skybluesann> hi.
<Dr_willis> you could set it up where the user can just run the halt command also. :)
<skybluesann> nice to meet you.
<stdin> bazhang: yeah, but kubuntu tutorials have comes and gone :)
<skybluesann> is there anyone who can talk to me?
<skybluesann> i'm korean.
<bazhang> stdin: good point--I should have linked the log of that one :}
<bazhang> skybluesann: do you have a support question?
<skybluesann> yes.
<skybluesann> i have question.
<bazhang> ask away
<skybluesann> i use ubutu......
<skybluesann> but, i had chaned my input keyboard.
<skybluesann> but, i can not use korean and japanese input mode in indonesian ubuntu.
<skybluesann> how shoud i do?
<skybluesann> do u understand?
<bazhang> skybluesann: you were doing it previously how?
<bazhang> yes I understand skybluesann
<skybluesann> i can not use ime<- now.
<skybluesann> i can use korean and japanese in japanese and korean or english mode in ubuntu.
<bazhang> skybluesann: how were you entering japanese and korean previously? skim?
<skybluesann> but, if i change korean or japanese to indonesian, i can not use input mode (japanese korean,)
<skybluesann> yes.
<skybluesann> skim.
<skybluesann> yes, skim is working in korean or japanese ubuntu...
<skybluesann> but, skim is not working in indonesian ubuntu.
<skybluesann> how shoud l do?
<skybluesann> if i want to use korean or japanese in indonesian ubuntu, how should i do?
<bazhang> skybluesann: how about indonesian from korean or japanese? does the reverse work
<Chase> anyone know anything about how firefox's RSS preview page works? im tryin to setup a script that'll add RSS feeds to Akregator but it doesnt look like Firefox is even trying to call the script?
<skybluesann> only, when i change japanese or korean to indonesian, skim is not working .
<bazhang> skybluesann: does skim work from the japanese for indonesian?
<skybluesann> yes.
<bazhang> skybluesann: why not do it that way then?
<skybluesann> i don't know.
<skybluesann> skim is not working in indonesian ubuntu.
<skybluesann> but, skim is working in japanese, korean ubuntu.
<bazhang> skybluesann: you said it works that way--so that way is working--why not use skim from japanese to do indonesian?
<bazhang> skybluesann: would you prefer a channel in korean to help you?
<skybluesann> but, maybe, another people don't know this problem...
<skybluesann> coz i'm using indonesian as defalut input.
<skybluesann> another korean is using english or japanese as defalut input mode.
<bazhang> skybluesann: I have had problems with skim as well--change the default to japanese/korean and see if skim works for indonesian from there
<MrJigsaw> Hello.. when my install of kubuntu says: "Kernel Alive" "Kernal direct mapping tables up til 12000000 @ 8000.e000" what do i need to do ?
<skybluesann> but, indonesian character(letter) is alphapet....then,
<skybluesann> in korean or japanese mode, , skim is working ....
<skybluesann> no problem...
<darx> why is it that ubuntu works well while kubuntu crashes and hangs a lot? Is kde buggy?
<bazhang> skybluesann: things don't always work the way we want them to--do you want to try another way to get this to work? then try the default korean or japanese and see if indonesian works from skim
<sylwik666> hi
<bazhang> darx: no idea--kubuntu is fine here
<zulma> español? speak spanish?
<trappist> anyone know how to configure the panel in kde4?
<sylwik666> how to change the resolution of the screen to higher?
<bazhang> !es | zulma
<ubotu> zulma: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<skybluesann> ok.
<skybluesann> first of all, i try....
<skybluesann> tks for ur advise.
<bazhang> sylwik666: monitor and display
<drbobb> damn i'm at a loss for ideas to make wireless work consistently in kubuntu
<sylwik666> but where i cant find it
<sylwik666> bazhang: where
<bazhang> trappist: is it configurable? I have never figured that one out :}
<trappist> bazhang: me neither, yet.  if it's not configurable, I'm gonna be *very* disappointed.
<bazhang> sylwik666: system settings doensnt have anything for that? look around in the kmenu, hey?
<bazhang> trappist: it's early days :}
<trappist> bazhang: yeah but it's not like they're calling it pre-alpha.  they're calling it a release candidate.
<bazhang> trappist: I'm waiting for kde4.5 :}
<sylwik666> i have already done it,is there any command to change it?
<sylwik666> to change the resolution
<darx> I always get this or that thing crashed when running kubuntu. where as ubuntu runs fine
<bazhang> sylwik666: done what? were you in administrator mode?
<bazhang> darx: well, that is not much info to go on--my advice wouldnt help with such sparse detail :}
<anand> #delhi
<trappist> also I totally broked my panel by trying to drag a new widget onto it.  the left 1/4 of my panel is a white rectangle, the 2nd 1/4 is a truncated panel, and the 2nd 1/2 is empty
<darx> its an app named apport
<sylwik666> bazhang: i have already searched teh kmenu
<sylwik666> nothing is there
<drbobb> would you expect kubuntu to automagically handle insertion of a supported card into the pcmcia socket?
<sylwik666> drbobb: nie wiesz jak zmienic rozdzielczosc pulpitu w kubuntu?
<drbobb> system settings/ computer administration/monitor & display
<MrJigsaw> Hello.. when my install of kubuntu says: "Kernel Alive" "Kernal direct mapping tables up til 12000000 @ 8000.e000" what do i need to do ?
<bazhang> sylwik666: alt-f2 kcontrol
<bazhang> sylwik666: in peripherals
<bazhang> sylwik666: monitor and display
<drbobb> same module as in system settings
<bazhang> sylwik666: find it?
<bazhang> darx: apport is a crash reporter right?
<sylwik666> still searching it
<Kingzar> how do you link to your hard disk?
<bazhang> heh
<Kingzar> external?
<Kingzar> screen -R hellanzb
<Kingzar>  Hellanzb.PREFIX_DIR = /media/Houston/downloads/hellanzb/'
<Kingzar> is this not correct?
<drbobb> wow my wireless has been holding on to my ap for a whole 15min now
<peterpan_>  iam sharing internet throught a server connected to my lan. i want to allow a person to ssh my pc. how can i do it.?
<fannagoganna> you need to start the ssh server on your machine
<peterpan_> fannagoganna what is that?
<emilsedgh> peterpan_: install openssh-server
<bazhang> peterpan_: listen to wols in #ubuntu :}
<fannagoganna> right
<peterpan_> fannagoganna the ip that you can see on my whois is my server ip. my ip is 192.168.3.175 ...   if he connects  to my apperant internet ip . ie 116.71.183.228   . will he be able to connect to my pc?
<fannagoganna> yeah, if you have the ssh server up and running
<fannagoganna> do you have an account for him?
<peterpan_> fannagoganna iam gona make one.
<fannagoganna> something like "guest" for instance :D
<peterpan_> fannagoganna i wanna make a similer account like the shell providers do.. for eggdrops.. will that be possible?
<fannagoganna> yeah, I mean you can create an account using kuser or whatever the gnome equivalent is -- with password and home directory
<peterpan_> fannagoganna ok. but i want that to be limited to one directory only. and protect the file system. but.. at the same time. i want him to be able to install apps (ie. eggdrop)
<fannagoganna> hmm, that is complicated -- don't know how to do that. I mean, you can give him administrative privileges so he can use sudo
<peterpan_> ic
<peterpan_> fannagoganna i think theres no need for sudo to do  ./configure make make install     ?
<fannagoganna> ah ok
<peterpan_> is there?
<fannagoganna> I didn't know if he was installing system wide
<fannagoganna> if he's just doing that, then no
<fannagoganna> I guess make him a member of as few groups as possible, using users-admin (GNOME program to administer users)
<Ayabara> I have a creative zen player. is it possible to mount it like a normal disk under linux?
<peterpan_> k
<wesley> hello i goet broken by kde4 apps installing does someone know how to fix?
<trappist> wesley: I had to cd into /var/cache/apt/archives and sudo dpkg -i --force-all *kde4*.deb
<trappist> wesley: and then run sudo apt-get -f install
<Dr_willis> :) Thats  sounds like a good reason for me to keep testing kde4 with the live cds only :)
<wesley> Dr_willis but with live cd is no fun
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i test them out, then give the live cd to my friends at work for them to test out.
<trappist> so far I hate plasma.  not the idea, but there's a lot of work left to be done.  starting with panel configurability.
<Dr_willis> Every week they are.. "Ok where the latest kde4 live cd at!" :)
<wesley> i underfind it as a waste from my cd,s
<Dr_willis> I only got a stack of like....299+ cd's here. :)
<Dr_willis> they are getting old. A few yrs back there was a big sale on thm at xmas.. so guess what 4 different people got me for xmas..
<wesley> jep i got my cd,s also a few years XD but now i am running out of cds
<Dr_willis> I think i got a stack of like 100 Linux disrto cd's here from over theyears also.
<Dr_willis> I cleaned out a lot of the old old old ones. :)
<wesley> i order live cds but burn them also
<Dr_willis> ive been testing them out in vmware/virtualbox lately. saves me time.
<Dr_willis> but ive had a few disrtos that dont boot properly in vmware/vbox. Oddly enough they do work in a real machine..
<acemoo> if you accidently quick format a ext3 partition to ntfs, is it possible to get it back to ext3 and get ur data back?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Ive never noticed a 'quick' format option for ext3
<acemoo> for bios flashing.. had to install windows.. (sony only lets me flash from windows :S)
<fannagoganna> nope
<acemoo> i formatted the wrong partition :/
<Dr_willis> in theory you could do fsck.ext3  with a different..err.. whats the name.. the data table ##
<bazhang> acemoo: unless you were backed up, no
<fannagoganna> yeah, it's pretty much it
<Dr_willis> backup superblock wouldent help eh?
<acemoo> the quickformat of windows setup basicly just allocates the space for the partition.. it doesnt really removes the data, just marks it as empty
<Dr_willis> Oh - you quickformated it UNDER windows...
<sigma_kubuntu> i suppose only a data recovery company can help u.
<alesan> hi, I need some serious help :) this is getting ridiculous, gnome-users point their finger at me and laugh, not to mention windows ones... knetworkmanager won't work with wireless, I select a network I know the WPA key for and it doesn't join
<fannagoganna> yeah, I guess so :(
<Dr_willis> you could 'dd' the drive to a file. and try out various ways of gettign the info back
<alesan> this happens in the office, in the apartment, at my friend's house...
<fannagoganna> or you could try dd on it, but I don't know how to recover the data
<sigma_kubuntu> bt that wud cost a arm and a leg
<fannagoganna> depends -- what does this data contain?
<sigma_kubuntu> was the data realy that important?
<alesan> how can I "reset" knetworkmanager or is there somethng better?
<fannagoganna> if it's work related, you might get your Co to pay for at least part of it
<Dr_willis> fsck.ext3 /dev/whatver -b 8193           --  perhaps?
<wesley> was python?
<trappist> hey that reminds me.  I have a 500GB filesystem, like 5% full, that I want to image to a 400GB drive.  if I use dd, will that work? or do I need an identical-size drive?
<acemoo> fannagoganna: im a student, doubt school would care about me screwing up with my homework and other stuff i got..
<Dr_willis> how do ya fsck a dd drive image file anyway?
<Dr_willis> trappist,  if its so empty.. ehy not just copy the files over?
<fannagoganna> perhaps now is the best time to smoke 5 blunts and listen to Wu-Tang :)
<fannagoganna> 8 Diagrams -- as good as the old Wu-Tang
<Dr_willis> There are drive image tools that can compress.
<trappist> Dr_willis: it's a whole OS, so I want to image it
<Dr_willis> mondo/mindi come to mind. :)
<Dr_willis> 5% of 500gb is still.. what..  25gb?
<trappist> Dr_willis: that's backup/restore software iirc
<Dr_willis> then theres the reserved space..
<fannagoganna> yep
<trappist> yeah, that should work...
<Dr_willis> then theres the good old tar methods. :)
<trappist> Dr_willis: yeah but I'm not just transferring files
<Dr_willis> You want to clone the 500gb hd to the 400gb hd? OR what then.. :) im missing somthing here.
<trappist> Dr_willis: basically I have an OS installed on a *bad* 500G drive, and I have a good 400G drive I want to replace it with
<Dr_willis> ive seen tar with a lot of optuins used to clone one os/hd to another
<trappist> Dr_willis: and it's a server, so I want to do it as quickly as possible to minimize the downtime
<Dr_willis> of course the fstab and uuid's will need to get tweaked.. and the grub.. and wonder what else...
<trappist> that's probably it... actually grub shouldn't have to change
<Dr_willis> of course theres a lot more backup/imaging tools out there
<trappist> it'll still be hd(0,1)
<trappist> is mondo still actively developed?  I haven't used it in like 5 years
<Dr_willis> I havent used it in ages either.
<Dr_willis> I tend to reformat/reinstall clean - jus to remove all the cruft i accumulate. :)
<fannagoganna> really?? wow
<trappist> Dr_willis: me too, but this server has a lot of hours of configuration and stuff that I'd rather not have to do again
<Dr_willis> Of course its just me, my roms/videos/junk.
<trappist> especially the mail stuff.  dspam, clamav, postfix, procmail...
<Dr_willis> Right now on this box.. I have 3 external usb hd's and a external dvd burner. :)
<Dr_willis> and 2 hds in the box..
<Jimmy__> can some one help me with this ssh problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48562/
<Dr_willis> close to 2gb of storage on this machine.
<Dr_willis> oops 2TB :)
<trappist> Jimmy__: looks like you got the wrong password
<Dr_willis> work time for me. bye  all
<bazhang> bye
<llutz> Jimmy__: sure that this user is allowed to log-in?
<Jimmy__> trappist i was checking my ssh. i tired to connect to my pc my self.  my login name is loguser1 . i gave the right password  ( provided that i am on lan for internet sharing and the ip was my server's ip.)
<Jimmy__> llutz ^
<trappist> Jimmy__: if you have access to the machine you're trying to connect to, check the logs for the reason for the failure
<trappist> specifically /var/log/auth.log if it's an ubuntu/debian box
<Jimmy__> trappist - do you think its a port forwarding problem?
<lololo> <-back
<trappist> Jimmy__: well it *could* be, if you're forwarding 22 to the wrong box or something, but there's no way to tell from your pastebin
<lololo> can anyone help me with file sharing problems?
<bazhang> lololo: can you specify?
<Jimmy__> trappist - by default . what is  my password for ssh ?
<trappist> Jimmy__: there is no default password
<trappist> you set it up when you install
<sara> My strigi died, I hav eno idea what happened but I cant start the daemon
<llutz> Jimmy__: userpassword
<Jimmy__> trappist i never set it up.. i just installed ssh server and ssh client
<lololo> <bazhang> i have installed samba but even when i have selected share (from the menu) i can see only the folder name and not its contents
<llutz> Jimmy__: ssh is remote shell access, so you need an account (user/password) on remote machine (with sshd running)
<trappist> Jimmy__: your ssh username/password is your system username/password.  it's not ssh-specifric
<trappist> *specific
<lololo> <bazhang> i have chosen simple sharing and the other pc that i want to access the files runs also kubuntu
<bazhang> lololo: have you asked in #samba?
<Jimmy__> ic
<lololo> pfff nobody is answering at #samba...
<lololo> any other ideas for folder sharing?
<sigma_kubuntu> shouldn't u use nfs between two kubuntu pc's?
<sigma_kubuntu> for file sharing
<lololo> <sigma_kubuntu> apt-get install nfs?
<Jimmy__> llutz - trappist - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48563/
<trappist> Jimmy__: you would say helo if you telnetted to port 25.  you don't ssh in and say helo.
<sub[t]rnl> lololo: sudo apt-get install nfs-common
<ScorpKing> lololo: the best way (for me anyway) is to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and set shares there.
<Jimmy__> trappist ya .but it woked. didnt it?
<sub[t]rnl> nfs is recommended between two *nix boxes
<sigma_kubuntu> yeah that one. theres a nice how-to at help.ubuntu.com
<sub[t]rnl> !nfs | lololo
<ubotu> lololo: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<trappist> Jimmy__: the ssh part?  yep
<sigma_kubuntu> yup thats the link
<Panke> n'abend
<sigma_kubuntu> samba is for sharing with windows machines usually
<Jimmy__> trappist  so how can i solve my problem?
<trappist> Jimmy__: you have to figure out why the authentication is failing.  already told you how to do that if you have access to the remote machine.  if you don't, you have to talk to someone who does.
<Panke> after reboot cant connect to icq via kopete and konqueror does not show me any files on my system / webpage. But Firefox does. Someone an idea?
<ScorpKing> Panke: using dailup?
<lololo> please someone tell me there is a fast gui for making the configuration on nfs :)
<Jimmy__> trappist what can i do with telnet?
<Panke> no static ip behind a router.
<Panke> it did work just 3 hours ago.
<sigma_kubuntu> lololo: file sharing applet in kcontrol
<trappist> Jimmy__: not much, hopefully.  when ssh is available there's *no* reason to install a telnet service.  I only mentioned telnet because 'helo' is something you'd say to a mail server over telnet.
<Panke> and konqueror does not even show me the files in my homeordner (or everywhere else)
<troseph> After installing compizfusion I am having a weird "focus on hover" kinda thing. How do I set that back to the normal settings?
<lololo> <sigma_kubuntu> thanks :) rebooting now
<sub[t]rnl> troseph: in ccsm, general plugin, go to focus & raise behavior and click the "click on focus" box
<troseph> sub[t]rnl: thank you! That was driving me crazy.
<Panke> okay, i renamed the ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc and restarted my sessions and all is just working.
<sinthetek> is it hard to migrate an installation from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> sinthetek: it can be done with the kubuntu-desktop package.  There is another fairly straightforward method of removing all the gnome apps and turning it into a purekde environment.
<trappist> sinthetek: just say sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde
<rcg1984> Please have a look: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48570/ -Thanks
<trappist> the kde part is optional.  installs a lot of extra kde packages.
<ScorpKing> what is the menu in kde4 called again?
<ScorpKing> rcg1984: sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /home/richard/.kde/ should fix that
<trappist> ScorpKing: I think it's just an 'application launcher' widget for the panel
<ScorpKing> trappist: nope. it was developed by suse or novell i think. still searching online..
<rcg1984> ScorpKing: Thanks, I think that may have worked
<ScorpKing> rcg1984: you're welcome. it's a known permission problem with dolphin as far as i know.
<trappist> is that one of those issues where an app runs as sudo and creates root-owned files in the user's home dir?
<rcg1984> ya, I was wondering that myself.  I installed it right out of the box(so to speek) and that kept happening to me
<trappist> like vim creates ~/.viminfo as root if the first thing you do on a new system is, say, sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<ScorpKing> trappist: it's called kickoff btw. ;)
<trappist> ScorpKing: oh cool, never heard that before
<tijn> hey ppl, i recently did an dist upgrade to 7.10, and now my sound output is waaay to low, ive checked alsamixers volume, it looks ok.
<ScorpKing> trappist: here's an image of it - http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2898
<trappist> tijn: depending on your soundcard, you might want to look at 'master' and 'pcm' in addition to 'volume' on your mixer
<trappist> ScorpKing: yeah I'm looking at it here :)  just never heard it called kickoff
<ScorpKing> ah ok
<tijn> hm, well pcm is @ 100%, master is 0% but it's unchangeable
<trappist> ScorpKing: I don't suppose you've found a way to configure the panel
<boubbin> is it possible to write something to konsole with dcop ?
<trappist> boubbin: I'm pretty sure I've done that before
<ScorpKing> trappist: not using kde4 at all. will take a look next year
<boubbin> trappist how ?
<batis610> I had try to install my video card two months ago(i had work to so i stoped till now)... i dont remember wich tutorial i'v followed, and it seems that it was intalled(i've an ATI RADEON x1650 PRO), but the display is slower than before... how can i proceed now please
<trappist> ScorpKing: ah
<trappist> boubbin: I dunno, I use dcop so seldom I have to learn it again from scratch every time I touch it
<boubbin> trappist i've checkd all the dcop functions and i cant find correct function to write something so session..
<boubbin> ok..
<ScorpKing> boubbin: you making service menus?
<trappist> hrm, kdelibs5 seems to be missing libkdeprint.so.5
<boubbin> ScorpKing im trying to make np script over ssh, from kubuntu to kubuntu with screen irssi and amarok
<boubbin> i only need to write the np line to konsole and send it over ssh, i can do all the rest
<ScorpKing> ah ok. sorry no help from me.
<trappist> boubbin: I'm trying to help, but I'm in kde4 and can't start konsole due to missing library :/
<boubbin> :/
<tijn> trappist, it seems the only thing i can change is PCM and MIC
<tijn> (as root)
<sigma_> whats the best kde media player?
<sigma_> that can play audio video and dvd
<tijn> kaffeine is nice
<tijn> but its what suits you best
<pollux_> An excellent media player is vlc
<sigma_> kaffeine looks so old for some reason, i like amarok but it only does audio
<pollux_> Kaffeine does apparently not use w32codecs
<ScorpKing> sigma_: try vlc. there's a lot of skins available for it
<ScorpKing> pollux_: it does AFAIK
<sigma_> is vlc the same as it is on windows?
<ScorpKing> yes
<trappist> I use mplayer for just about everything... since it'll play just about everything
<trappist> I still use xine for dvds, since last I checked mplayer didn't have dvd menu support
<sigma_> trappist: yeah was just about to say that
<sigma_> trappist: how can it not support menu's though?
<trappist> I did see on mplayer's site something about that, so I think if you built it from source (with the right options) it would support it
<tijn> so.. can it be my sound problem has anything to do with rights?
<trappist> oh it's there in gutsy
<trappist> dunno if it's compiled with dvdnav support, but it's in the man page
<trappist> tijn: can you change the volume as root?
<tijn> nope
<trappist> then no :)
<trappist> what sound card?
<tijn> (thought so) :0
<tijn>  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<trappist> tijn: oh, is this by chance a lenovo box?
<tijn> nope, toshiba
<tijn> laptop
<trappist> ok my lenovo has the same card, similar problems
<jussi01> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<trappist> oh wow
<tijn> :)
<trappist> thanks jussi01 :)
<tijn> sweet
<jussi01> :)
<tijn> wierd though sound worked fine till i updated to 7.10
<jussi01> tijn: yeah, its a known bug iirc.
<trappist> tijn: me too.  it's a driver issue.
<trappist> I had it fixed, but I rebooted and it was unfixed, and I haven't messed with it since.
<tijn> ah ic :) well thnx for helping
<trappist> that link is the best looking info I've seen so far on the issue
<astan> hello folks. how can i make net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 at boot? i.e. enable forwarding of IPv4 packets at boot.
<trappist> astan: /etc/sysctl.conf
<astan> trappist: ah right, just found it. didn't realize it's probably the same as in *BSD which i'm used to, thanks ;)
<trappist> actually for that particular one it seems like there's another file somewhere...
<astan> trappist: oh. a "better" way?
<astan> higher up in the boot-up logic?
<trappist> astan: no, just a different config file with the same effect, specific to that one parameter
<trappist> ok nope, it looks like that's the one :)  I'm probably thinking back to my redhat/mandrake days
<divan_> sysctl -p astan
<trappist> divan_: that'll apply new settings, but won't change what happens at boot
<astan> trappist: alright, i'll go with sysctl.conf then.
<divan_> that saves whats in /etc/sysctl.conf
<astan> divan_: yea, good to know too. thanks.
<trappist> that *applies* what's in sysctl.conf
<trappist> sysctl.conf *is* the save
<divan_> o yeah
<trappist> :)
<divan_> :)
<astan> trappist: it seems there used to be a /etc/network/options in which you could set ip_forward=yes, but it's deprecated in debian nowadays.
<trappist> astan: ah that's probably what I was thinking of.  I was just poking around /etc/network and couldn't find anything :)
<astan> trappist: :)
<astan> btw, do you know the difference between net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1 and net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 ?
<astan> the commented out example in sysctl.conf uses the former.
<trappist> no, I'm not sure, but iirc the 'default' thing is the default for nics, where each nic has its own individual settings
<astan> i see that *.conf.eth0.* et.c. is for controlling of different interfaces, but why a "default" config if there's that plain net.ipv4.ip_forward ?
<trappist> when I set it, I do like echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<trappist> yeah that's what I don't know
<astan> alright, maybe net.ipv4.ip_forward is deprecated.
<trappist> maybe ip_forward is a prerequisite for turning on forwarding for individual nics
<astan> trappist: ah, that would make sense.. if it wasn't for the fact that i've used only net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 up until now, and it's enabled forwarding "globally".
<trappist> right
<astan> better not think about it too much and just uncomment the example ;)
<trappist> maybe a question for the folks in #kernelnewbies on oftc
<astan> that's what i like with the *BSD sysctl manpage (at least on FreeBSD), it has a short description of every variable.
<trappist> that's in the linux-doc package here
<trappist> err, maybe not
<sigma_> why do gtk apps have to look so ugly in kde?
<trappist> oh there it is...
<astan> trappist: i don't blame linux if it doesn't have it, it's developed at a much higher pace, and probably has more sysctl's.
<trappist> sigma_: there's a theming engine for gtk to make them look like your kde theme.  I forget which one
<astan> trappist: hm. the linux-doc package only installed a copyright and changelog.gz file for me..
<trappist> astan: looks like docs for this are actually missing from the kernel docs
<trappist> astan: yeah it's in linux-doc-[version]
<astan> trappist: ah.
<trappist> but it's got docs for /proc/sys/fs, /proc/sys/vm, etc., but not /proc/sys/net etc.
<trappist> apparently
<vivek> need some help in connecting gprs through nokia data cable
<astan> trappist: ah. i think there's some docs in it in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt.gz
<astan> s/in it/on it/
<trappist> astan: oh, my grep missed that somehow, good find
<astan> sysctl docs seems to be scattered about in the docs for each subsystem.
<trappist> yeah
<trappist> oh grep prolly missed it because it's compressed
<Jimmy__> my firestarter auto exists the sys tray. i have to run it again. and it again asked for a password from me. why does it disappears.?
<vivek> i am able to chat in Konversation but unable to browse in Konqueror
<sub[t]rnl> Jimmy__: known bug.
<vivek> kindly help me
<Jimmy__> sub[t]rnl how to fix it?
<nosrednaekim> vivek: are you using knetworkmanager?
<vivek> i am using wvdial in Konsol
<sub[t]rnl> Jimmy__: not sure if its been resolved yet.  Its strange because it will exit without any errors, so its hard to pin point.
<vivek> i am using wvdial in Konsole
<Jimmy__> ic
<nosrednaekim> vivek: then kill knetworkmanager
<trappist> ooh what's this new hotness with dpkg-buildpackage and fancy colored output
<vivek> is there any command for that??
<trappist> or is the hotness with make, or gcc or something
<astan> trappist: okay, not all sysctl's seems to be documented there, but from what i can understand, using the *conf.default* will change the default for all interfaces, it can still be overridden for each interface, while i think the shorter net.ipv4.ip_forward will enable it unconditionally for all interfaces, and can't be overridden.. not sure though.
<trappist> astan: that kinda-sorta makes sense
<astan> ehm.. yea.. anyway. 'nuf about that. thanks ;)
<vivek> please help me connecting GPRS through nokia mobile using KPPP
<michele> hello everybody... with many programs i don't see windows well....i usually have black windows so i can not read. It happen with many program i try to install... do you have any suggestion?
<vivek>  please help me connecting GPRS through nokia mobile using KPPP
<llutz> vivek: bluetooth or usb?
<vivek> usb
<nosrednaekim> vivek: on your system tray there is an icon for knetwork manager... right click and select close
<llutz> vivek: sry, no idea
<vivek> hey <nosrednaekim>.. thanx
<lolololol> has anyone installed kubuntu on an acer laptop?
<jussi01> lolololol: many have, whats the problem?
<nosrednaekim> vivek: that work?
<nosrednaekim> lolololol: got an acer here, but the models differ very greatly
<lolololol> the sound exit does not work on mine guys
<lolololol> the one you plug the headphones
<jussi01> lolololol: does any sound work?
<nosrednaekim> lolololol: what model
<Jimmy__> sub[t]rnl and this means that when firestarter is dead. iptables is also dead. and theres no firewall... right?
<vivek> yaa...<nosrednaekim>
<llutz> vivek: device should be /dev/ttyACM0 (or higher number), init-strings and dial-number depend on your mobile-provider.
<lolololol> <jussi01> <nosrednaekim> yup all sound works normally except the three holes for sound in etc travelmate 2480
<vivek> there is one more problem....there is no mp3 support in Amrock
<jussi01> lolololol: try going to kmix and making sure everything is turned up/on
<nosrednaekim> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<michele>  hello everybody... with many programs i don't see windows well....i usually have black windows so i can not read. It happen with many program i try to install... do you have any suggestion?
<michele> i have this problem even with amule
<nosrednaekim> michele: thats a bug with compiz and nvidia
<michele> i have intel's chipset video
<michele> is there any solution?
<lolololol> <jussi01> everthing seem normal, also when i press the combination Fn+up arrow that supposed to raise up volume it goes only at 11%
<jussi01> lolololol: what kind of sound card?
<nosrednaekim> lolololol: thats a known bug, shouldn't be affecting your sound card
<nosrednaekim> michele: yes, increase the amount of video ram available to the video (probably the setting is in your BIOS)
<lolololol> <jussi01> i have no clue its an onboard one
<lolololol> <jussi01> 940GML if that helps
<lolololol> <jussi01> i think its intel
<michele> ok thanks... i'll try
<batis610> i tried several times before to install my video card (ATI RADEON x1650 PRO)... now i'm going to reinstall my KUBUNTU GUTSY... can anybody suggest me an efficient tutorial to follow please
<nosrednaekim> lolololol: try unmuting all channels in kmix and maxing their volumes
<batis610> any idea??
<nosrednaekim> batis610: try the newest drivers
<nosrednaekim> from the ati site
<batis610> nosrednaekim: and how to install it??
<nosrednaekim> batis610: let me find you the tuorial
<batis610> nosrednaekim: ok
<rcg1984> Does anyone know of any software that is equivalent to Quicken but open source?
<nosrednaekim> !gnucash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnucash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !info gnucash
<ubuntu_> Buenas alguien de chile?
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.1-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1746 kB, installed size 5360 kB
<rcg1984> hrm interesting... is it indepth like quicken?
<ubuntu_> Buenas alguien de chile?
<nosrednaekim> rcg1984: not sure, never used it.
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rcg1984> nosrednaekim: Thanks, i'll have a look
<kristian_> hi kann mir 1 helfen krieg den cube nich mehr hin hab neue grafigkarte eingebaut geforce 8400
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lolololol> crap i now realized that vlc gives louder sound than kaffeine how can this be?
<nosrednaekim> batis610: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide ... Use Method #2
<francisco> good night
<lolololol> gn
<batis610> nosrednaekim: ok thks, i'll  try it
<francisco> somebody can say to me the channel of ubuntu in spanish
<batis610> hope it works
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<francisco> thank you
<nosrednaekim> batis610: I found it easier to install the driver straight from .rn rather than generating debs
<nosrednaekim> * .run
<rcg1984> nosrednaekim: From what I can tell, it does what quicken does but it's organized in a different matter.  It's pretty sweet from what I can tell. Thanks again
<nosrednaekim> rcg1984: ok, great
<amrush> hi all .. can anyone tell me how to reduce firefox's cpu memory usage ?
<amrush> anyone ?
<nosrednaekim> amrush: not really...
<amrush> thanks nosrednaekim .. but is there a special channel for firefox or something ?
<nosrednaekim> probably
<nosrednaekim> #mozilla
<amrush> thanks
<sub[t]rnl> you can have firefox load into the harddrive and out of your ram when you minimize it
<sub[t]rnl> thats about it
<sub[t]rnl> :/
<pastry_> or
<amrush> aha .. can u show me how ?
<pastry_> browse less web pages at once works too
<sub[t]rnl> pastry_: yeah, or less plugins
<sub[t]rnl> amrush: type in about:config in the adress bar
<sub[t]rnl> right click, and select new -> boolean
<sub[t]rnl> or whatever
<sub[t]rnl> then enter config.trim_on_minimize
<sub[t]rnl> and then select true, and restart
<sub[t]rnl> or if you really want to have less of a memory footprint, start firefox like this --> "konqueror"
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<nosrednaekim> :D
 * tijn is away: afk..
<sub[t]rnl> !away | tijn
<ubotu> tijn: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<amrush> lol .. nice one .. thanks anyway .. i'm addicted to firefox now .. i'll mingle with konqueror sometime later
<batis610> nosrednaekim: please i don't understand this 'Now, make this run before gdm' in the tuto?
<Ayabara> xit
<nosrednaekim> gdm's equivalent is kdm in Kubuntu
<qolo> chmod -x kdm
<nosrednaekim> batis610: don't worry, that isnt neccesary
<nosrednaekim> BBIAB
<rocme_> hi
<rocme_> i have a problem with knetworkmanager
<rocme_> i want him to connect to an wlan
<Ax-Ax> can I start the installation from the livecd via cli?
<jpatrick> Ax-Ax: you have to get the alternate cd to do that I think
<rocme_> but he always says that there is no "active device"
<jussi01> rocme_: what chipset is your wireless?
<rocme_> (I treid to translate from german, sorry if it's wrong)
<Ax-Ax> jpatrick: Imean, from a konsole inside the gui?
<jussi01> !de | rocme_
<ubotu> rocme_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rocme_> thx :)
<jussi01> :)
<rocme_> is my english so bad? ;)
<jussi01> rocme_: no, but we try to make things easier for you :)
<Arilou> hi hi!
 * jussi01 runs
<Ax-Ax> i don't have any "install" button on the desktop :(
<rocme_> :-)
<Arilou> I'm following the guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161817&page=3 to make my soundblaster work properly but it asks me to disable default onboard card in BIOS, how do I do it?
<Arilou> jussi01: hey there! ^_^
<jussi01> Arilou: you know the setup when your pc first starts?
<jussi01> Arilou: thats bios
<Arilou> jussi01: oh oki oki, it's disabled on BIOS
<jussi01> :)
<Arilou> jussi01: now there's another thingie, everyone seems to use the digital out on the SB Live, but I don't I use the front stereo and back stereo jacks, is there anyway to change the line 'slave.pcm "surround51"' and 'slave.channels 6' to fit my needs?
<jussi01> Arilou: no idea, sorry
<Arilou> jussi01: no problem =)
<nosrednaekim> Arilou: try #alsa
<lolololol> i generally think most hardware manufactures are stupid cause they only officially support windows
<taraksias> hello i have upgrade to kubuntu 7.10 and when restarted i get on a blank screen. any suggestions?
<bonaldo2000> Help! I somehow removed java support from my system! Now I cant figure out which packages to install to get it back!
<nosrednaekim> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<nosrednaekim> taraksias: video driver problems.... go to ctrl+alt+f2, log in, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and reboot
<nosrednaekim> select vesa for the driver in that dialog
<taraksias> norsednaekim: i have done this using fglrx settings but nothing
<taraksias> only working with vesa
<taraksias> there is no way to get it work with fglrx?
<nosrednaekim> taraksias: yes, use the restricted-manager
<taraksias> norsednaekim: how?
<Arilou> #alsa
<nosrednaekim> taraksias: "kdesudo restricted-manager-kde"
<taraksias> norsednaekim: i have try that...but i get blank screen again
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<alesan> !delpfin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delpfin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alesan> !delfin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delfin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekstacy> When I try to copy a file from a windows box on my lan, it asks for username and password.
<alesan> :( how do I uninstall the infamous delfin from my system
<tekstacy> But I have no pwd set on the xp box. wtf?
<alesan> I was konqueror so badly :(
<alesan> s/was/want
<jussi01> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<alesan> jussi01: well thanks, I wonder why they didn't make it even more complicated
<jussi01> alesan: :)
<alesan> :)
<alesan> anyway
<alesan> I just found out that simply removing the nasty dolphin from the system with adept, makes the default go back to konqueror
<hj> if kde 4 comes out... will kubuntu add some High Quality fonts to make it look really sharp?
<hj> they always say... if someone complain about fonts
<hj> " well thats up to distrobutions"
<Tm_T> sure
<hj> so i ask it here , are there any plans to make it look modern sharp cool...whatever buzzoword to use
<Tm_T> hj: find a good font?
<hj> im not good in finding :(
<Tm_T> I'm happy with my current fonts, never seen better ones
<hj> can you show a screenshot for me?
<hj> (you can upload to imageshack.com)
<lolololol> when is kde4 is released again?
<Tm_T> lolololol: next year
<hj> somewhere january
<Tm_T> or later ;)
<Flare183> !kde4 | lolololol
<ubotu> lolololol: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Tm_T> "when its ready"
<hj> Tm_T can you show screenshot svp?
<Tm_T> hj: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Tm_T> hj: patience, my young padawan
<hj> whats a padaawan
<Tm_T> student
<hj> i think your sitre is broken
<hj> connection times out
<tijn> trappist, u there?
<Tm_T> hj: hmm, interesting
<hj> now it works
<hj> yes your font look right.
<hj> but thats not default installed i thikn
<Tm_T> hj: actually default fonts
<Tm_T> atleast should be
<Tm_T> DejaVu <3
<hj> looks different with e
<hj> on laptop my fonts look.. well..  some say to me what you whine about.  but its lot less quality compared with windows/apple
<hj> and fonts are the most important thing on a desktop
<lolololol> love the wallpaper Tm_T
<Tm_T> hj: so that means your font settings are the one troubling, if we are using the same fonts?
<sandra_> test
<hj> so are you trying to convince me here that you tweaked nothing
<Tm_T> sandra_: untest
<hj> maybe does it matter if i.. for example installed NVIDEA driver or not
<Tm_T> hj: no, I said I have pretty much default fonts, but not default font _settings_ ;)
<hj> does fonts change?
<Tm_T> hj: nope
<hj> Tm_T so how did you change settings,  in a .fonts.cong ?
<hj> .conf
<Tm_T> hj: use antialisation and hinting suitable to your eyes ;)
<Tm_T> just kcontrol
<Daisuke_Ido> hj: toy with your ...  what he said :)
<hj> i ttried that.. just makes it uglier
<Tm_T> interesting
<hj> i dont think so
<Daisuke_Ido> then you may not have the ideal resolution for your laptop's display...
<hj> yes thats true
<hj> i didnt installed drivers yet
<Tm_T> .
<Daisuke_Ido> ...
<hj> but will do it now... going offline to install now
<Daisuke_Ido> so go do that
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<Tm_T> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> of course it's going to look terrible.
<ne1> hello.  does the current image (  kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso )   come with KDE 4 RC 2  ?
<Tm_T> ne1: no
<ne1> so i have to put on kubuntu then remove the kdelibs, then put on the new?  thats the only way?
<Tm_T> ne1: no, there's no KDE4 anything in there by default :)
<Tm_T> ne1: so just install KDE4 and you're good to go
<neul> wow... this is a big channel :)
<Tm_T> neul: see #ubuntu
<neul> it's np Tm_T
<Tm_T> neul: well, if you're looking for a big channel...
<neul> it's just that I like to watch videos, and they won't play
<Tm_T> what videos?
<Tm_T> !mp3 | neul
<ubotu> neul: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ne1> tm, thx
<neul> rm videos, wmv videos
<Tm_T> neul: look those urls ubotu gave
<earl_> i have a quick question for anyone who knows the answer;
<earl_> why does everyone go "omgomgomgomg konqueror is the best browser evarrr"
<Tm_T> earl_: never seen that happening
<earl_> 'cause... not only does it take forever to load pages... but it also doesn't even render the kubuntu.com page right...
<Tm_T> there's no such thing "best" in browsers
<Tm_T> earl_: works best in MY use, dunno yours ;)
<earl_> perhaps not but a lot of people say konqueror is great and i just don't see what it is
<Tm_T> it's matter of personal needs
<Daisuke_Ido> if you don't do anything with dynamic pages or css or ajax/web 2.0/buzzword of the week, konqueror's awesome
<earl_> in fact it doesnt even render kde.org right
<earl_> which i kind of think is depressing
<Tm_T> earl_: kde.org and kubuntu.org renders fine here :)
<Tm_T> so dunno your case
<earl_> i'll show you a screenshot
<senorpedro> hi, i try to install the new 7.10 kubuntu on a computer with a 1650x1080 widescreen tft. the display is completely weird, it looks "over" the left margin. when i change to a smaller resolution (like e.g. 1280x1024) it works, but the non-native resolution looks bad on the tft. has anybody ever struggled with this issue and knows an answer?
<Tm_T> earl_: anyway, in my use it's matter of functions and features, Konqi is only one having ~all I need in one package, I recommend you to use one you like :)
<Tm_T> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tm_T> senorpedro: ^^
<lolololol> i love konqueror cause i can use sftp :)
<earl_> Tm_T: normally first thing i do on an installation of kubuntu is apt-get install firefox. just curious if there was something i was missing
<earl_> http://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ts3.png
<Tm_T> earl_: heh, dunno, Firefox doesn't "fit into my hand"
<senorpedro> does the nvidia driver work on kubuntu?
<Tm_T> senorpedro: does
<Tm_T> !nvidia | senorpedro
<ubotu> senorpedro: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> earl_: that can't be Konquerors fault
<earl_> it better be - this is a clean install as of 10 seconds ago
<earl_> err
<earl_> 10 minutes ago
<earl_> as far as i know i did not type in apt-get install konqueror-snapshot-ruiner or anything like that
<Tm_T> earl_: http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/konq-kde.jpg
<earl_> right, that is what it should look like
<earl_> i dunno, maybe i just need to konfigure it?
<earl_> AHHH configure it
<earl_> brb
<Tm_T> erm
<Tm_T> shouldn't need any
<ardchoille> Kinda looks like it's using a special css
<Tm_T> yup
<knubbel_> hi, does anybody have a recommendation for a webcam that is relatively hassle-free to install? thanks
<Tm_T> knubbel_: Logitech QuickCam Express
<Tm_T> plugin, done
<romunov> can someone help me get my server online?
<Tm_T> cheap, not good quality, but, works
<romunov> i've set up a page and i can't access the server through the internet
<knubbel_> thanks Tm_T
<peterpan_> how to mount a partition?
<Tm_T> !mount | peterpan_
<ubotu> peterpan_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Flare183> !mount peterpan_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount peterpan_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !mount | peterpan_
<Tm_T> Flare183: too late
<Flare183> yep
<lolololol> i have a logitech quickcam too didin't need any configuration too
<peterpan_> well i see them but how to mount?
<Tm_T> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Tm_T> mgh
<Tm_T> peterpan_: media:/ ?
<Flare183> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Flare183> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Flare183> ther
<Flare183> e
<Flare183> sorry for the enter
<Tm_T> !botabuse | Flare183
<ubotu> Flare183: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Tm_T> ;)
<peterpan_> Tm_T got it.. but i want those to be only read only to ANY OTHER. and only writeable or deletable by ROOT only..
<Flare183> Tm_T:> dude, i forgot sorry
<peterpan_> Tm_T how to do it?
<Tm_T> peterpan_: mounted on boot?
<peterpan_> Tm_T what do you mean?
<Tm_T> peterpan_: would you like them being mounted all the time or just when needed?
<kay> hello, is someone in here who can trigger rebuild of adept?
<Tm_T> kay: umm?
<kay> on hardy alpha adept is somewhat broken, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/176286
<kay> i think this should be adressed before alpha 2 goes out
<Tm_T> kay: aah, hardy :p
<Tm_T> kay: #kubuntu-devel perhaps
<kay> oh, :-)
<kay> most probably ;-))
<peterpan_> Tm_T mounted at all times. readonly to me.. (iam the only user.. my login name is log1 . (am i root also?))       but i want it to be writeable or deletable by root only.
<kay> thanks
<Tm_T> peterpan_: then fstab is your friend
<peterpan_> fstab?
<jussi01> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<peterpan_> how to do it by gui     disk and filesystem in sys settings?
<sinthetek> is there a kubuntu netinst.iso somewhere? i only got a 650mb cdrw to work with
<jussi01> !install | sinthetek
<ubotu> sinthetek: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<peterpan_> Tm_T how to do it by gui     disk and filesystem in sys settings?
<Tm_T> yes I suppose
<earl_> is there a kde4 channel of some sort?
<Tm_T> earl_: related to what?
<earl_> related to discussion of the current known issues with kde4 rc2
<earl_> it's a little rough around the edges for a release candidate, i think
<Tm_T> earl_: it is rough :)
<peterpan_> what does this means nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<earl_> for example, why doesn't kdesudo believe me when i put in my root password?
<Tm_T> earl_: #kde and #kde4-devel perhaps
<earl_> like it pretty much says "psch, nuh-uh"
<earl_> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> probably because it's not asking for the root password...
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<earl_> what other password is there..?
<Daisuke_Ido> your password
<earl_> one and the same in ubuntu, i thought
<Daisuke_Ido> they are not the same, do not confuse that.
<Daisuke_Ido> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<earl_> well i've only told ubuntu one password
<earl_> so if ther'es another password i'm gonna hav ea fun time figuring that one out
<Daisuke_Ido> i think there was just confusion there
<Daisuke_Ido> what you were giving it was your password, not the root password, so yes, kde4 is screwing up (which doesn't surprise me much)
<sinthetek> are daily snapshot images usually smaller than release images?
<Jortmans> I seem to have a problem downloading  or installing stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> Jortmans: what's the problem?
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> i have installed kubuntu gutsy and tried to update the system, but it gives me some problems with ttf-opensymbol and some dependencies
<jac0b> I am using tighvnc to connect to a machine. It shows I am connected but a window didn't popup showing the remote computer
<jac0b> can anyone tell me how to show the remote computer window
<Jortmans>  it sais there has been a problem making the changes and there might have been a porblem with downloading some packages
<Jortmans> but it does so with every application I try to install
<Jortmans> Daisuke-Ido:it sais there has been a problem making the changes and there might have been a porblem with downloading some packages
<Daisuke_Ido> did you follow the instructions it gave?
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get -f install
<Jortmans> Daisuke_Ido: ?
<Daisuke_Ido> use that command in a terminal.
<memphis> m
<Jortmans> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jussi01> Jortmans: have you got adept open?
<Jortmans> no
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Daisuke_Ido> did you have synaptic open?
<Jortmans> not that I know
<FSHero> Hello everyone... I'm in a Kubuntu amd64 Gutsy live-cd right now, and am about to install it over an installation of Kubuntu i386 Feisty. Do I just follow the installer?
<miloud> hello
<Jortmans> should I?
<FSHero> Ok, I'm going ahead!
<Jortmans> hey this is weird, it seems to be installed anyway
<blizzzek> kde4-question: i somehow managed to remove all keyboard shortcut profiles. i don't really know what the trigger was... anyone an idea how to restore them? i got the ppa kubuntu-members-kde in my sources.list
<Jortmans> never mind then, it seems to be working properly
<Jortmans> thnx
<Jortmans> I'm back...:S
<Jerenmye> hi, does anyone knows how to configure kontact so that it doesn't start with is window opened?
<Jerenmye> with _his_ window opened
<Jerenmye> with _its_ window opened (lol)
<Jortmans> trying to start adept installer it crashed
<poison_> can i change my machine name
<Kernel> !hostname | poison_
<ubotu> poison_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Jortmans> Adept crashed when I tried to run it
<zorglu_> q. i got a box installed french, and i would like to switch it back to english, how can i do that ?\
<carlos> buenas noches a todos
<carlos> soy nuevecito
<carlos> acabo de instalar el kubuntu
<Tm_T> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Dragnslcr> zorglu- System Settings -> Regional and Language
<zorglu_> LANG=en_AU.UTF-8 <- i found thaT :)
<Tm_T> carlos: not the wole world can talk spanish, I remind you ;)
<zorglu_> Dragnslcr: ok thanks
<carlos> thanks :P
<carlos> sorry
<poison_> ty kernel
<Kernel> np poison_ :-)
<lonejack> does somebody of you is aware regarding adept manager crashes ?
<Pollywog> Adept crashes on me sometimes
 * Daisuke_Ido beats amarok senseless
<lonejack> But it tell you pakage installed also it hasn't?
<Daisuke_Ido> sansa e260, a perfectly normal mtp player, and amarok chokes on it
<Daisuke_Ido> BAD.
<Daisuke_Ido> to the point that amarok completely crashes when i plug it in :(
<Pollywog> lonejack: I am not sure I understand the question.  My English is not so good
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  anyone here an expert on libmtp?
<poison_> Kernel, i asked that because i access a win@^%#@^$ 2003 server with rdp
<poison_> and now everytime i access it, it says my license is ending
<Pollywog> Daisuke_Ido: have you tried compiling amarok yourself from deb-src?
<poison_> and i read somewhere if i change the hostname i can contiune accessing
<Daisuke_Ido> Pollywog: i've discovered it's a libmtp problem rather than an amarok problem
<Pollywog> oic
<lonejack> I used adept manager to install dome packages, during those operations someone of the crashes (the system tell you, a message like "the packet is broken..." or similar). You close the dialog, retur to adept, and adept tell you, packages installed...
<iceman> i think i have a some kind of video card issue
<batis610> I try to install my video card (ati radeon x1650 pro) following this tutorial: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide .... when i comment this 'Driver      "fglrx"' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and i reboot... i cannot login anymore... and i have to uncomment it so i can do.... what's wrong?
<Pollywog> lonejack: perhaps it crashes but still installs the packages that caused the crash.  Did you verify with apt-get that they installed?
<iceman> every once in a while ill get like this blurry screen type thing with no picture at all and then the signal cuts completely
<iceman> and i can't restore it
<iceman> can someone help?
<postg> hello, I try to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<iceman> it forces me to shutdown and restart which would suck if i was in the middle of something important
<postg> after upgrading, I get errors: http://paste.uni.cc/17831
<postg> could someone help me ?
<postg> take a look at it: http://paste.uni.cc/17831
<postg> how can I fix that?
<Daisuke_Ido> you can start by being patient.
<postg> Firefox refused to upgrade too
<lonejack> Pollywog, I checked, not installed. Somebody told me it's preferable to install ubuntu and then Kubuntu...
<Pollywog> lonejack: yes that is true, it sometimes works better to install Ubuntu first
<lonejack> Pollywog, ok. bye
<Pollywog> try apt-get first
<Pollywog> instead of adept
<postg> in line 3: Setting up eieio (1:1.0pre4-2) .
<Pollywog> before you try a reinstall
<postg> it was eieio error
<Pollywog> postg: before upgrading to Gutsy, did you update your Feisty system?
<postg> Pollywog: Yes!
<Pollywog> k
<batis610> please help...
<postg> I updated Feisty system to 7.04 latest, before moving ->710
<postg> but now, as you see error occur: http://paste.uni.cc/17831
<postg> I do follow advice on ubuntu official site on how to upgrade
<Pollywog> postg: you might try asking in #ubuntu, maybe someone there knows
<zorglu_> hmm i havent admin a unix for a long time :)
<zorglu_> 'how to add a user into admin group' <- on a ubuntu  server
<postg> ok
<Pollywog> adduseradduser <user> <group>
<Pollywog> adduser <user> <group>
<zorglu_> Pollywog: ok thanks
<Pollywog> for example: sudo adduser pollywog admin
<zorglu_> ok i tried to modify /etc/groupsand failed :)
<zorglu_> but your solution worked, thanks :)
<zorglu_> i should likely upgrade this box with a desktop :)
<zorglu_> just for the admin via ssh :)
<yoyo> Hi
<yoyo> How do I change the background in Konqueror
#kubuntu 2007-12-18
<jembouge> yoyo > view->change background  :p
<yoyo> Oh
<yoyo> I expected it to be in Configure Konqueror
 * yoyo runs away
<CheGuevara> ...
<martalli> I have a problem with flash not working in firefox or konqueror.  I am using an uptodate verison of gutsy kubuntu with ubuntu-restricted-extras (no automatix)
<martalli> I wonder - should I be using ubufox or not in kubuntu?  Would that matter in this case?
<martalli> When I try to run flash things, it says flash is not installed, but then discovers it is installed sduring the installation process
<CheGuevara> martalli, how did you install it
<martalli> through adept
<vzduch> !automatix | martalli
<ubotu> martalli: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<martalli> well, maybe I installed it through apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vzduch> ah, I misread..
<martalli> I agree about automatix.  No automatix (isn't that what I said?)
<vzduch> martalli: as I said, my mistake
<martalli> I don't think there was any need for automatix after dapper (if there was really any use for it in the first place)
<martalli> no problem
<vzduch> I used it for my first Feisty install.. for the 2nd I just added the repo because the software available there can at times be useful
<vzduch> but it installs all fine just using apt-get
<CheGuevara> newest flash (the one in proposed) doesn't work with konq
<postg> Pollywog
<vzduch> CheGuevara: which version?
<j> true
<martalli> Hmmm....but I have the same problem in firefox
<j> kdmtheme dosent work
 * vzduch knows that 9.0.115.0 doesn't work.. offered in the regular Fedora repo
<vzduch> so I downgraded to 9.0.48.0, that works fine in Konq
<CheGuevara> yeah 9.0.115.0 doesn't work
<martalli> Can I downgrade using adept?
<martalli> or apt-get?
<vzduch> dunno where you get it from in *buntu these days..
<j> how to get 9.0.48.0 in konq
<vzduch> for Fedora there's a rpm available from Adobe
<CheGuevara> how do they do that?
<CheGuevara> thats illegal
<vzduch> no, it's not
<Daisuke_Ido> what's illegal?
<vzduch> it's an Adobe repo, not a Fedora repo
<CheGuevara> distributing flash
<CheGuevara> oh
<CheGuevara> never mind :P
<vzduch> apart from that it's nowhere to be found in the default install
<vzduch> so nothing illegal there
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like this mtp issue is a bug
<Daisuke_Ido> and a particularly annoying one, as this is the pc i transfer my music with
<f00f> I tried to remove kde4 from my system
<f00f> and broke all my kde packages!
<Daisuke_Ido> then you removed the wrong thing.
<Daisuke_Ido> i *can* use MSC mode (standard USB drive), but the sansa e260's firmware doesn't do id3 v2.4 tags, and that's how *everything* i have is tagged, so it's all sorted as "unknown artist - unknown album"
<f00f> when I try to reinstall them, it keeps referring to packages on the http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu source :(
<f00f> I just want to get my system back to vanilla 7.10
<CheGuevara> f00f, did you remove the repo from /etc/apt/sources.list?
<f00f> CheGuevara: yeah
<vzduch> proposal: get rid of the KDE4 repo, then 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop'
<f00f> kdebase-bin (= 4:3.5.8-2ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<f00f> ok.. it gives me unmet dependencies now, when I try to remove something!
<f00f> great.. now I did whan apt said, and it wants to remove kdm
<f00f> I'll just do what apt says, and see where that leads me lol...
<f00f> if it goes in the gutter, at least I have my install disk right next to me
<vzduch> no need as long as you don't end up w/ an unbootable system.. everything it removes you can reinstall
<f00f> I'm just going to remove everything KDE
<f00f> and reinstall
<angasule> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.7 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<f00f> amarok is great.
<vzduch> well, not quite yet
<angasule> yeah, but for some reason it won't work
<angasule> it must have broken in one of the updates
<vzduch> define "won't work"
<angasule> it will complain about not being able to play all sorts of sound files, as if codecs were missing
<f00f> is amarok-xine installed?
<Daisuke_Ido> so install the codecs.
<angasule> only, they aren't missing, and it complains even about audio CDs
<angasule> Daisuke_Ido: "as if", they are not missing
<angasule> f00f: yes, it is
<angasule> should I attempt a reinstall of amarok-xine or what?
<f00f> oh great.. installing kde4 zapped my collection in amarok..  stupid kde4 T_T
<f00f> angasule: it'd be worth a try..
<f00f> if that dosen't work, make a bug report, like the 5000th time kde4 fails to recognize my soundcard (grrr....)
<angasule> why would kde4 have to recognise your soundcard? isn't that alsa's job?
<f00f> angasule: kde4 has this sound architecture that wraps around alsa, that is super buggy.
<angasule> phonon?
<f00f> it keeps failing to recognize that my sound card actually works, whereas non-kde4 apps play just fine.
<f00f> and I have an emu10k1 based card which supports hardware mixing through the linux driver, so I know that no other app can grab it.
<angasule> "No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported."
<angasule> funny, .ogg files play just fine
<f00f> ahh.. maybe you need xine-ffmpeg or something like that
<f00f> odd.. amorok plays mp3s just fine here
<jnp3134> anybody know how to reinstall hda-intel sound drivers on kubuntu?
<lascar> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<angasule> it also won't play an audio CD, which is VERY weird
<f00f> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crimsun> jnp3134: depends what you've done.  Normally erasing sound/ and reinstalling linux-image-$(uname -r) suffices
<f00f> angasule: yeah that's weird
<angasule> I installed ffmpeg, didn't change a thing
<f00f> I'd apt-get purge amarok and amarox-xine and start over
<postg> whicj command is right? apt-get auto remove
<postg> is it?
<jnp3134> here's what I did - I had the drivers working for the hda-intel (onboard sound) and I tried to install the drivers for an echo mia sound card (pci).  Now the mia works, but the onboard sound does not
<crimsun> jnp3134: the drivers for the mia are included by default...
<peterpan_> i cant mount a partition...
<peterpan_> any help?
<f00f> peterpan_: be more specific, file system of the partition?
<peterpan_> f00f fat32
<angasule> it didn't help
<f00f> have you tried entering media:/ in the run dialog, and clicking on it to mount it?
<f00f> sometimes it just works that way
<jnp3134> peterpan_: I'm new here, but have you tried going to K Menu>System Settings>>Advanced (Tab)>Disk & Filesystems?
<angasule> this blows
<angasule> but dinner is ready, so good night
<peterpan_> The system reported: mount: special device /dev/disk/by-label/Work does not exist
<peterpan_> jnp3134 ^
<jnp3134> what is under the "Device" column of the partition you want to mount?
<jnp3134> peterpan_: for one of my partitions, it lists something like "/dev/sed1"
<peterpan_> jnp3134  its   /dev/sda6
<jnp3134> peterpan_: sorry - that's "/dev/sde1"
<Daisuke_Ido> sde?
<peterpan_> mine is sdA
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, it should be sda
<jnp3134> peterpan_: sda is fine. Is anything listed under the "Mount Point" column?
<f00f> there we go.. just had to restart kded
<f00f> and wham! everythings back to normal! thank you everyone for helping me through this nightmare!
<peterpan_> jnp3134 i tried to mount it previously in /media/sda6Work ....    it was ntfs . i changed it to fat32 . and now its not mounting..
<peterpan_> theres nothing there right now
<f00f> peterpan_: is the drive ntfs though?
<peterpan_> f00f it was.. not any more
 * Daisuke_Ido smacks forehead.
<peterpan_> should i delete the existed /media/sda6work and remount it again?
<Daisuke_Ido> what's in your fstab, fat32?
<f00f> 0_o you reformatted it? I hope you backed everything up......
<peterpan_> Daisuke_Ido its still ntfs
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<Daisuke_Ido> did you reformat the drive?
<peterpan_> f00f no. i used a utility in windows that changes file formate without formating
<peterpan_> Daisuke_Ido ^
<Daisuke_Ido> partitionmagic
<peterpan_> yup :)
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, that's set
<jnp3134> peterpan_: you could try mounting it with "Automatic" selected instead of ntfs or fat32
<tehm0nk> does partitionmagic have a boot disk util?
<peterpan_> k
<Daisuke_Ido> fat32 isn't a valid filesystem type though.
<Daisuke_Ido> try vfat instead
<Daisuke_Ido> (same thing)
<peterpan_> it choosed vfat in linux
<f00f> yeah, vfat == fat32.. for the most part I think.
<peterpan_> one thing. theres a /media/sda6work folder still lying. should i delete it first and then again remount ?
<philip> hey
<philip> can someone help me. i can't get tomboy notes to work
<peterpan_> f00f Daisuke_Ido jnp3134 one thing. theres a /media/sda6work folder still lying. should i delete it first and then again remount ?
<tuxwulf_> What can I do about Kubuntu 7.10 not allowing me to change IP on my eth0?
<peterpan_> f00f Daisuke_Ido jnp3134         helo
<bobesponja> anybody knows how to make tv-out working with i810 driver?
<jnp3134> peterpan_: I don't think you should have to delete the /media/sda6work folder, but it wouldn't hurt to do it if it is empty.
<peterpan_> its not beeing deleted
<peterpan_> f00f Daisuke_Ido jnp3134         what now?
<f00f> is it mounting?
<jnp3134> peterpan_: try opening the media folder as root (right click on itfrom Dolphin (if you have it) and select Actions>Open as Root).  then you should be able to delete the sda6work folder
<Tm_T> vit_____: hi
<flaccid> anyone using ftpfs ?
<jnp3134> peterpan_: gtg for a few minutes - I will be back soon
<peterpan_> The system reported: mount: special device /dev/disk/by-label/Work does not exist
<carlos> disculpen, laguien sabe como borrar la ventana desplegable de google
<unix_lappy> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
 * unix_lappy is dreading reinstalling.
<peterpan_> f00f Daisuke_Ido    what now?
<anddy> Hola!
<jnp3134> anybody have a woking system with 2 sound cards, 1 of which is an echoaudio card, under gutsy?
<andersin> jnp3134: I have 2 sound cards, what is the problem?
<blizzzek> gn8
<Big_Love> im a windows user, what version of kubuntu should i run?
<Tm_T> Big_Love: Kubuntu is not "for" Windows but replaces it (if you like) so for that matter, any
<Big_Love> ah that, whould use ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Big_Love> *should
<Tm_T> I'd say try both
<Big_Love> thanks bra
<Tm_T> Big_Love: difference is only in interface mostly, but you can have both
<Tm_T> so try and use the one suits you best
<Big_Love> which one would u recommend for a newbie though
<Big_Love> or are they both the same dificulty
<Tm_T> the one they find suitable more ;)
<Tm_T> they are different
<Tm_T> but so are newbies
<jnp3134> adersin: I had the first (onboard) sound card working, and I installed the drivers for my 2nd sound card (PCI).  Now only the 2nd sound card works and Kubuntu won't detect the 1st (onboard)
<Tm_T> Big_Love: KDE (Kubuntu) has more configurations and so on, so might be too "messy" or not
<Aresilek> where does one look for drivers for kubuntu, in particular graphics drivers for a intel 950 gma for a dell 6400 inspiron laptop?
<Tm_T> !intel | Aresilek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> mmmgh
<Big_Love> Ty
<Tm_T> Big_Love: GNOME (Ubuntu) is more "simplified" but might be too "just that" if you don't like its way of work and look
<Big_Love> i c
<Dragnslcr> Aresilek- the package name is xserver-xorg-video-intel
<CheGuevara> and if you like to restore files from the recycle bin
<CheGuevara> :P
<Tm_T> Big_Love: this is how I define it, some other might put it other way
<jumpkick> does anyone know a work around for dpkg-reconfigure locales causing kernel panics on AMD64?
<Tm_T> jumpkick: is there bug filed in launchpad related to it?
<jumpkick> Tm_T: I'm not sure...   I can't seem to search the bugs DB with any effectivess
<Tm_T> hmmm
<testeraladfa> test
<testeraladfa> hello people
<jumpkick> I get all kinds of results that don't look like they are related, maybe there's an advanced search form somewhere?
<Tm_T> no idea
<jumpkick> or maybe I should search against the locales package instead of against ubuntu
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> that perhaps
<testeraladfa> hello i have  a question
<testeraladfa> how can i know the server of the channel that i want to go to?
<Tm_T> testeraladfa: what you mean exactly?
<testeraladfa> Say i want to join #italy, how can i add the server on Konversation here in linux?
<Tm_T> testeraladfa: isn't there the serverlist on menu?
<Big_Love> does anyone here know any programs for a mac that is good for cracking WEP?
<Tm_T> sorry I don't use Konvi so...
<LjL> testeraladfa: #italy would be a channel, not a server
<Big_Love> cause i just got a new mac
<Big_Love> i heard Kismac is good
<Big_Love> but are there any other ones?
<testeraladfa> yes i know its a channel
<Tm_T> Big_Love: you know that any illegal activities aren't for freenode?
<LjL> testeraladfa: how do you know the server it's on... well how could we know? :) the same channel could be on many different servers (networks, actually)
<testeraladfa> but do join it i have to type in the server
<testeraladfa> i don't know i just guess as i am new
 * flaccid coughs
<LjL> testeraladfa, well how do you know about that channel, to begin with?
<testeraladfa> i know about it because i used to go there in windows
<testeraladfa> now i am on linux
<LjL> testeraladfa: well, you need to go back to windows and find out what network you were connecting to
<flaccid> you can add servers by pressing f2 in konv
<LjL> there's probably an #italy channel on... just about every IRC network on earth
<LjL> except possibly this one
<testeraladfa> ok
<testeraladfa> look
<testeraladfa> it was under Undernet
<flaccid> you can google that to get server addresses..
<testeraladfa> i also found a channel List here in Konversation
<testeraladfa> but it doesn't let me specify the server
<flaccid> a channel list != server list
<LjL> testeraladfa: then google for "undernet servers", pick a server, and hit F2, "Add", add it as new network
<flaccid> as LjL was saying different networks have different channels
<testeraladfa> so i want the chanel list of that server
<LjL> testeraladfa: uh, no, i don't think
<flaccid> once you are connected to a server you can use /list to see current channels on server
<LjL> you want the server list of Undernet
<testeraladfa> yeah,..
<LjL> testeraladfa: http://www.undernet.org/servers.php pick the closest to you
<testeraladfa> yeah but how do i get the server name in numbers?
<testeraladfa> i mean not just the name of the minor, not the domain name, the actual server
<flaccid> i dont think that makes sense sorry testeraladfa
<flaccid> do you not have dns ?
<CheGuevara> same way as on windows
<CheGuevara> nlsookup
<flaccid> well no
<flaccid> use host or dig
<CheGuevara> whats wrong with using nslookup
<flaccid> but you can use nslookup
<testeraladfa> ok i added a server now
<flaccid> hmm i take that back sorry CheGuevara
<testeraladfa> lets see if i can see the channels of that server...
<Dragnslcr> I think nslookup is deprecated in favor of host/dig
<flaccid> yeah thats what i thought
<flaccid> but i guess it doesn't matter
<flaccid> testeraladfa: once you are connected to the server. do /list
<Dragnslcr> I vaguely remember a message about it when using nslookup, but I don't get one now
<Dragnslcr> Maybe it wasn't on Ubuntu
<testeraladfa> well
<testeraladfa> i found the server
<testeraladfa> i connected to the server
<testeraladfa> but i can#t log in!
<testeraladfa> i try to connect to another Undernet server now
<testeraladfa> what is the command to connect to a channel so that i don#t have to browse all those channels in the channel list every time?
<Dragnslcr> testeraladfa- /join #channel
<jac0b> I am triying to setup a samba share to my winxp box. I can see and access the share but its not writable. can anyone tell me how to fix that
<Dragnslcr> testeraladfa- Konversation also has a spot where you can put in channels to automatically join when you connect to a network
<testeraladfa> yiap !
<testeraladfa> :)
<testeraladfa> thanks a lot guys i got it to work!
<flaccid> nice
<testeraladfa> is there a way for someone to remotely connect to my PC now that i am in linux
<mrdigital> testeraladfa: i wanna remote connect to a Windows box from linux?
<mrdigital> or linux to linux or windows ot linux?
<testeraladfa> because before some years on windows someone literaly HACKED into my PC and screw me
<jac0b> testeralafa: ultravnc singleclick
<jac0b> well for windows to linux
<testeraladfa> i don't think you got what i meant
<jac0b> linux to windows you gonna need a vnc server on the linux box and a vnc client on the win box
<jac0b> you want to remote in right
<testeraladfa> is it possible for someone to get my IP and all that stuff and hack me>?
<jac0b> sure it is
<Dragnslcr> testeraladfa- it depends entirely on what you have running that's listening to incoming connections
<Dragnslcr> testeraladfa- you can also use a firewall and/or router to block incoming connections
<testeraladfa> yeah but now that i am on linux i am supposed to be safe... isn't it?
<Dragnslcr> testeraladfa- not if you do something stupid
<Dragnslcr> Nothing can stop a user from installing a program that does nasty stuff
<testeraladfa> yeah but the 'll probably try to install a windows program
<testeraladfa> but it wont work cause i am on linux
<testeraladfa> so they can't do anything..
<jac0b> how do make a samba share writable
<testeraladfa> so am i right
<testeraladfa> ?
<XceII> deu  go to politics,bye.
<sagacious> Hi, anyone around?
<maduser> mabe
<sagacious> Well, I need someone to help me with a problem I'm having installing programs.
<maduser> with what the distro?
<sagacious> Gutsy
<maduser> ah
<Tm_T> sagacious: you should tell more about the problem
<maduser> I got the cds and did a clean install
<maduser> the distro upgrade did not work for me
<crweb> is there a reason Cut & Paste still leaves the file in the original place ?  (Clean install, just updated) ?
<sagacious> Trying to clean up the error so it doesn't line spam
<Tm_T> !pastebin | sagacious
<ubotu> sagacious: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<maduser> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maduser> !pastebin
<Tm_T> maduser: heads up
<LjL> didn't you notice that !pastebin thing was just called a moment ago?
<maduser> I spelled it wrong
<sagacious> Well, this is what it says "Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<sagacious> It gives me this error for essentially any package.
<LjL> it had been called a moment before nonetheless.
<Tm_T> maduser: look more up ;)
<sagacious> I've made sure that multiverse and unviverse are in the respositories, but for some reason it just keeps saying that for just about anything.
<LjL> sagacious, w32codecs is neither in universe or multiverse, and i suppose the packages you're trying to install somehow depend on it
<crweb> sagacious: last i remember its not in the repo
<sagacious> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecs-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<crweb> sagacious: you have to get it from metabuntu if you want to apt get it
<sagacious> Was following this guide
<unix_infidel> anyone here use mozbackup?
<sagacious> In any case, forget about w32codecs
<sagacious> It has done this for several packages
<crweb> sagacious: like libdvdcss2, which also is not in the repo's
<sagacious> libapache2-mod-php5, libdvdcss, and several others I cannot pick off hand.
<crweb> sagacious: you have to download it separately
<sagacious> Well, what happened to them?
<crweb> sagacious: they are illegal to distribute in some countries.  They've never been in the repo
<sagacious> Why do I keep finding guides that seem to imply that they are
<Dragnslcr> libapache2-mod-php5 has absolutely nothing to do with w32codecs
<crweb> sagacious: it doesn't
<sagacious> Of course it doesn't
<crweb> sagacious: read better :)
<sagacious> My problem iswn't with w32codecs
<sagacious> I'm having a problem with apt
<crweb> sagacious: its right there in the doc, you need to enable metabuntu
<crweb> err, medibuntu
<sagacious> ...
<sagacious> Forget that doc, please
<sagacious> I keep getting this for a LOT of stuff other than this.
<sagacious> Is wine in the respository?
<sagacious> Because it does it for wine as well.
<crweb> just saying, if you want those packages you have to enable other things
<crweb> sagacious: apt-get install wine  doesn't work?
<sagacious> No, it gives me the same error it did with w32codecs, but for wine
<crweb> sagacious: did you apt-get update with universe enabled?
<sagacious> Yep
<crweb> sagacious: run,  apt-cache search wine
<sagacious> Yeah, it shows up when I do that, but when I try to install it, it still gives me that error.
<Dragnslcr> Exactly what is the error message?
<sagacious> "Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<miguel_> #bios
<sagacious> THough you can essentially apply that error to any package.
<sagacious> Would there be anything else other than the multi-verse and universe I'd need enabled in my respositories?
<crweb> sagacious: then your repo lines are incorrect probably
<sagacious> Hold on, I'll pastebin my sources file
<crweb> probably simple typo
<sagacious> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48618/
<Law506> how do you enable compiz?  I tried opening a console and typed in compiz and it did some weird things, but didnt really enable.
<crweb> sagacious: pastebin output of apt-get update
<NickPresta> Law506, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<sagacious> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48619/
<Law506> thanks
<crweb> sagacious:  now try apt-get -f install  and then apt-get install wine
<sagacious> Hmm, all right, seems to be working now.  What happened?
<crweb> sagacious: .. you updated the db
<sagacious> I was sure that I had already done that, though.
<crweb> heh, i dunno. maybe they failed
<sagacious> Hmm
<sagacious> :/
<crweb> maybe forgot. dunno.  it happens
<sagacious> Well, it was mighty confusing, that's for sure.
<sagacious> Well, seems to be working. libapache2-mod-php5 installed.  Though it doesn't seem to be working yet... At least that's not an issue with apt. :D
<somekool> hello, my ubuntu is now trying to start a second X on tty8 and it can't ... any idea why?
<jrsims> Anyone know why my screen is blurry?
<jrsims> What causes this? It's like I will sign in one time, and everything will be sharp. I restart and fonts and graphics get all fuzzy. This is stupid.
<xBudi_S> test
<bazhang> fail
<flaccid> pass
<bazhang> haha
<neul> hey you guys
<NickPresta> hi, neul
<neul> is there a way I can watch wmv and rm videos on kubuntu
<ardchoille> !restrictedformats | neul
<ubotu> neul: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neul> hi nickpresta
<neul> i tried all that but it doesn't work
<NickPresta> neul, "doesn't work" doesn't help us. What doesn't work? The installation? You still can't play the files?
<neul> yeah sorry that is a vague answer
<neul> i used apt-get and obtained a lot of files to support kubuntu but it still won't play
<flaccid> what happens
<flaccid> what does it say, is there an error, did it eat too much hungry jacks?
<neul> haha
<neul> "can't play play file, codecs missing"
<flaccid> and which codec package do you have installed and which file format is this with?
<neul> well I'm running feisty fawn
<flaccid> also which version/release of kubuntu are you using
<flaccid> have you installed the codecs as per what ubotu said?
<ardchoille> neul: Which type of file doesn't work?
<neul> wmv, rmv
<bazhang> real player for rmvb neul
<flaccid> did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<neul> yeah
<flaccid> or kubuntu-restirected-extras ?
<neul> tons of files
<flaccid> which player are you trying it in?
<neul> kaffeine
<flaccid> ok, so no wmv or rmv plays?
<neul> yep that's right
<flaccid> you might need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<flaccid> Some external codecs may be needed in order to play certain proprietary formats such as Apple Quicktime or RealVideo. These external codecs are available in the third-party repository of Medibuntu.
<bazhang> vlc may play wmv, depending on the version
<flaccid> kaffeine should play a normal wmv
<bazhang> define normal
<flaccid> not one that uses an extra 3rd party codec or container
<neul> these are videos on a pay channel :)
<arrrghhh> so i get a really strange error from the system menu - "malformed url media:/."
<bazhang> windows media player cannot play some wmv's
<flaccid> arrrghhh: hmm several possibles on that. you can google it
<arrrghhh> flaccid: i have... and the only real solution i found was renaming "/home/<username>/.kde" to "/home/<username>/.kde_bad" - and they referred to that as a 'file' that it's recreating... yea i don't like that solution
<arrrghhh> found a lot of bugs for it listed in suse
<flaccid> well something in your profile is refering to the malformed URI
<bazhang> sounds risky
<flaccid> this is typical kde kind of stuff
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone know what the max number of files rm allows is? I got this error that i've never gotten before: -bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<neul> is the problem that you can't watch realmedia and windowsmedia video on Linux?
<flaccid> neul: nope
<bazhang> neul: nah
<Tm_T> I can watch them just fine
<neul> that's my question
<arrrghhh> this is typical kde stuff... so then it should be an easy answer, yes?
<bazhang> neul: you just need to get the right codecs and the best player for you and it will play
<neul> tell me how
<arrrghhh> neul: most wmv's if not all play on linux... realmedia is the only one i know of that isn't supported well
<arrrghhh> use vlc
<bazhang> I thought flaccid already did neul
<Tm_T> vlc isn't answer for everything, remind you
<arrrghhh> no...
<arrrghhh> but it is one of the best i've found... only a couple of times did i fall back to xine or mplayer
<neul> what player do you recommend
<Tm_T> I recommend to try xine, mplayer, gstreamer and vlc
<sagacious> In the past, I have instttalllled the K-Lite Mega Codec pack on winnne, which comes with Media Player Classic, terrific for playing real media.
 * Tm_T uses KMplayer and Kaffeine mostly
<arrrghhh> gstreamer is used as a backend for a lot of different programs...
<sagacious> *instaleld
<NickPresta> su-hoens`rZ, the error you're seeing is actually the kernel's E2BIG error code returned when the execve function is not able to fit the supplied argument list and environment into the 128K buffer. You can use find to pipe each file to `rm` one by one.
<sagacious> Darn wirless keyboard, dying batteries. :/
<su-hoens`rZ> that's silly
<arrrghhh> and i've never used kmplayer.  kaffeine was alright, never gave it much chance tho
<neul> let's assume I am stupid
<su-hoens`rZ> silly silly shell
<arrrghhh> neul: i swear vlc.
<neul> what is that
<arrrghhh> google it
<bazhang> neul: did you read those links provided?
<NickPresta> su-hoens`rZ, check out: http://www.moundalexis.com/archives/000035.php for some more information
<arrrghhh> videolan.org
<sagacious> Does anybody by chance know of a standalone .flv player for linux?
<bazhang> neul: or look through ubuntuforums?
<neul> yes, and installed everything
<bazhang> sagacious: miro
<arrrghhh> so what's the typical fix for malformed urls in kde?
<BluesKaj> quite sure vlc will flv files
<bazhang> it will
<arrrghhh> vlc says it does, but it doesn't always
<sagacious> In windows, but never has for me in linux
<arrrghhh> yea it did flv better in windows...
<arrrghhh> i'm beginning to not like flash in linux.
<BluesKaj> gotta choose it in the file asociations in vlc
<bazhang> right clikc open with vlc
<neul> you guys are way over my head
<NickPresta> arrrghhh, no one likes Flash outside of Windows :)
<arrrghhh> uh i know how to do that
<NickPresta> and mplayer plays Flash Video just fine :)
<arrrghhh> lol i guess so.
<BluesKaj> flash is broken on some later setups on kde
<arrrghhh> mplayer, i didn't think about that for flash.
<sagacious> There are a ton of standalone flash players in the respos that just segfaulted whenever I tried them.
<sagacious> Wow, how did you get mplayer to play flash?
<sagacious> It doesn't for me.
<neul> i just want to watch some movies
<NickPresta> sagacious, standard mplayer from the repos should play FLVs just fine
<arrrghhh> neul: did you even look at vlc?
<sagacious> .flvs and .swfs, or just one?
<neul> not yet but thanx for the advice
<BluesKaj> the flashplugin-nonfree used to be the one that did it all for web media like youtube , but i hear that's no longer the case
<sagacious> I was trying to use mplayer to play a collectiong of .swfs I had, never seemed to work.  Maybe I had an older version...
<NickPresta> sagacious, mplayer can't play SWFs AFAIK (it isn't a _real_ video format, IIRC) but FLVs are fine
<sagacious> Ahh, i see
<sagacious> That's too bad, mplaye rwould've been perfect for it.
<neul> vlc, OK
<NickPresta> sagacious, well, I lie. mplayer can play swfs with videos in them (using the lavf swf demuxer) but it doesn't always work
<arrrghhh> need ffmpeg codecs for mplayer to play flvs
<BluesKaj> libxine1-ffmpeg
<arrrghhh> yea that one.
<neul> what is the best way to get "vlc"
<NickPresta> neul, sudo apt-get install vlc
<BluesKaj> adept
<neul> oic
<su-hoens`rZ> so i tried using that find thign and i still can't delete the files
<arrrghhh> lol videolan.org
<arrrghhh> just to spice things up
<sagacious> Yeah, that sounds over my head anyway, I generally have a hard time just selecting the right audio family for mplayer.
<NickPresta> su-hoens`rZ, what exactly did you do? Even a simple `ls | xargs rm` in that directory should work
<arrrghhh> su-hoens`rZ: you've tried it from the command line?
<su-hoens`rZ> yes?
<neul> you guys are scary
<su-hoens`rZ> i'm sshed in
<su-hoens`rZ> NickPresta that didn't work
<arrrghhh> you're scarry.  su-hoens`rZ, oh i'm sorry.
<NickPresta> su-hoens`rZ, same error?
<arrrghhh> scary.  you're right.
<su-hoens`rZ> sigh
<su-hoens`rZ> i got it
<NickPresta> su-hoens`rZ, what was the solution?
<su-hoens`rZ> i used find to remove files bit by bit
<neul> i am unqualified for this channel :)
<su-hoens`rZ> until i got enough of them to rm them all
<NickPresta> su-hoens`rZ, ah okay
<arrrghhh> shoot i was hopin my problem would be an easy fix.
<su-hoens`rZ> i dunno tho
<bazhang> neul: usually google and ubuntuforums can solve 90% of your problems--this is for really intractable problems
<su-hoens`rZ> it seems like there should be a better way to do it
<BluesKaj> su-hoens`rZ, removing files not installed by package managers : sudo rm -rf /folder/where/file/was/installed
<neul> thanx bazhang.... I came on here once and the channel op said I was "stupid"
<arrrghhh> that makes people want to use linux, calling the new converts stupid.
<bazhang> neul: nah, just new is all--vlc and the proper codecs will do it most of the time, mplayer and kaffeine for the rest
<neul> that hurt my feelings
<BluesKaj> never seen any ops in here call anyone stupid especially anewb
<bazhang> neul: you have to experiment with what works best for your setup--a bit of trial and error--and then stick with that; and it will vary with what hardware you are using
<neul> OK "vlc" and the proper codecs
<bazhang> yeah, I wonder if they were an op, that sounds really un-coc-ish
<arrrghhh> the best part about linux is it gives you many options so if one doesn't work there's others that might
<bazhang> so true
<arrrghhh> vlc by itself should be fine i think... i guess it depends on what you're playing.
<bazhang> unlike the itunes for everything method
<neul> how does one obtain the codecs
<sagacious> Hey, I think I have a bit of a problem.  In Kubuntu, when I go to System Settings, Network Connections, and into adminstrator mode, I stilll can't edit any of the settings for my NIC.  Is this because it's configured from DHCP, or is System Settings menu broken?
<sagacious> I've been having to set my values by hand with route and ifconfig, but they always reset and it's beginning to become annoying.
<arrrghhh> i always just use network-admin
<bazhang> neul: get the win32codecs from medibuntu.org ; there are instructions there how to do it--you may want to get libdvdcss2 as well to play dvd's in your box, and then install the kubuntu-restricted-extras; that should set you up, though you may want to install realplayer as well
<BluesKaj> bazhang, we'vbe had ppl in here showing off their linux chops and bragging about how they've done this nad that but aren't very helpful to ppl in need ...maybe one of those types appeared to be an op but was just grandstanding.
<bazhang> so true BluesKaj
<sagacious> Well, before I tended to use Webmin, but lately it seems to be breaking things or just not properly configuring them, maybe they have a new UI I don't understand.  In any case, I've been trying to figure out how to set up my NIC at boot with the /etc/networking/interfaces file, but I can't find any help files for it.
<neul> what is the fourth over middle C?
<bazhang> not sure what you mean neul--sounds like a musical question :}
<neul> see? you don't know
<neul> we all have our areas of expertize
<sagacious> G flat?
 * sagacious stabs at the dark
<arrrghhh> sagacious: man interfaces
<bazhang> man middle c
<sagacious> Ahhh, thanks a bunch, arrrghhh
<sagacious> You know what I can't help but be amused by?
<sagacious> man date and man mount
<sagacious> Call me immature
<bazhang> heh
<arrrghhh> sorry
<sagacious> But I can't help but chuckle whenever I need to referrence those commands.  :P
<arrrghhh> i didn't create it!
<arrrghhh> it's a great system, c'mon.
<sagacious> I've always wished "man at tee" would work
<arrrghhh> i remember reading some strange ubuntu easter eggs, and then i found out they were only gnome
<neul> what is the leading tone in the key of C?
<arrrghhh> like there was some cli command that would make fish swim across the screen, crap like that.
<bazhang> neul: offtopic
<neul> you don't know
<sagacious> neul: Generally, "I hate pointers!"
<neul> no I'm cool
<bazhang> neul: any more questions? if not, take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<arrrghhh> i still have a question about a malformed url when i open most system menu items.
<neul> I'm just saying, you're not the only guys who know things
<sagacious> ...
<neul> and thanks for the help
<sagacious> I'm so confused now.  I could swear I've installed webmin out of the respositories every time I've done it, and now it's telling me it's not there again.
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<neul> i'm just bitter because I can't see my gf's video :(
<sagacious> Hmm
<sagacious> Well, that explains a lot lately.
<sagacious> That's also very disappointing, I really liked webmin.
<arrrghhh> http://arrrghhh.gotdns.com/snapshot1.png
<sagacious> Well, I've been noticing lately that every time I do something in webmin, it doesn't do what I expected.  So I'm begining to think maybe it's just not working correctly with Gutsy anymore, and that seems to support it. :(
<neul> thanks for the advice, I will try this "vlc"
<neul> you guys be good
<asdfw13245> i guess my old nickname is still in use...
<asdfw13245> how lame.
<Hobbsee> !ghost | asdfw13245
<ubotu> asdfw13245: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<asdfw13245> it's been a while since i've used irc...
<BrOSs-> hi.. i need some help
<BrOSs-> x)
<arrrghhh> Hobbsee: thanks
<bazhang> ask BrOSs-
<BrOSs-> bazhang: i want to change the name of my domain
<bazhang> BrOSs-: and what is your question? :}
<arrrghhh> uh i don't think that's a question related to kubuntu.
<arrrghhh> even remotely
<BrOSs-> haha wait me.. i'm looking for something
<BrOSs-> sorry
<BluesKaj> sacktime for me folks ...nite all
<BrOSs-> my hostname starts with a "-" so.. that made some troubles with sudo
<BrOSs-> and sudo doesnt works
<BrOSs-> this error appears when I try to type any command with sudo
<BrOSs-> sudo: unable to lookup via gethostbyname()
<arrrghhh> you can't put the command in quotes?
<BrOSs-> they gave me this answer..
<BrOSs-> Edit both files and remove the "-" (dash) from in front of "laptop". It isn't a valid character in a hostname. (at least it causes a lot of trouble) You will need to start your editor with sudo in order to have permission to save your changes. Once you have finished with your edits, you will need to logout and reboot.
<BrOSs-> my hostmname is "-laptop"
<BrOSs-> so my questions is how to remove the dash
<BrOSs-> x)
<arrrghhh> i dunno i guess.
<arrrghhh> all my ideas would be ones that are not tested
<BrOSs-> bazhang: any idea?
<BrOSs-> ardchoille: could u help me?
<bazhang> BrOSs-: not really sure there
<ardchoille> BrOSs-: Help with what?
<ardchoille> BrOSs-: Oh, hostname? Have a look at  /etc/hosts  and  /etc/hostname
<BrOSs-> up page I explain the thing.. if u want to I say the history again x)
<BrOSs-> yeah
<BrOSs-> how can I edit that If I don't have root privilage
<ardchoille> I suppose you could boot into the livecd, mount the internal hd, then edit from the livecd
<BrOSs-> something like re-install kubuntu?
<BrOSs-> I remember when I installed.. it asked me for the hostname
<BrOSs-> may be that is a good way to solve this
<BrOSs-> thks man
<SonMUSTANG> 2
<SonMUSTANG> newbie
<bazhang> you have a question SonMUSTANG?
<SonMUSTANG> Have any one in Vietnam??
<SonMUSTANG> I just install Kubuntu
<SonMUSTANG> !!!
<bazhang> great SonMUSTANG, what is your question? do you want a channel in vietnamese?
<SonMUSTANG> Yes
<SonMUSTANG> Can U help me??
<SonMUSTANG> Have any channel for Vietnamese??
<bazhang> !vn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SonMUSTANG> Thanks
<SonMUSTANG> I will
<SonMUSTANG> No, there isn't
<SonMUSTANG> Althought, Thanks for help
<SonMUSTANG> goodbye
<bazhang> SonMUSTANG: well you can ask in englsih if you wish
<SonMUSTANG> I afraid of my English skill
<SonMUSTANG> so U can't understand!!
<SonMUSTANG> :(
<bazhang> do your best SonMUSTANG
<SonMUSTANG> I'll try!!
<SonMUSTANG> In Konqueror
<bazhang> what is the issue SonMUSTANG
<SonMUSTANG> Web browser
<SonMUSTANG> I lost my Menu
<SonMUSTANG> Where can I find it??
<bazhang> SonMUSTANG: there is a vietnamese channel after all: #ubuntu-vn you can go there, and see if they can help, or continue here, or both--your choice :}
<Tm_T> SonMUSTANG: ctrl-m ?
<Tm_T> SonMUSTANG: and your english is good
<SonMUSTANG> thanks U very much
<SonMUSTANG> See ya!!
<arrrghhh> so... anyone ever had the malformed url error when opening any of the system menu items?
<Tm_T> sure
<hydrogen> tm_t--
<hydrogen> oops
<hydrogen> wrong channel
<arrrghhh> well the only solution i found was to rename /home/<username>/.kde to ./.kde_old or whatever and let it rewrite all of that...
<hydrogen> but it's habit :/
<Tm_T> hydrogen: I was so about to mute you ;)
<hydrogen> :)
<Tm_T> arrrghhh: humm, let me look at it
<arrrghhh> http://arrrghhh.gotdns.com/snapshot1.png
<arrrghhh> http://arrrghhh.gotdns.com/snapshot3.jpg if that helps really...
<scooter_> i cant watch any flash video's... how can i make it so i can?
<arrrghhh> scooter_: goto adobe.com and get the flash player
<scooter_> i tried but idk how to install it
<ardchoille> !flash | scooter_
<ubotu> scooter_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<scooter_> thank you
<ardchoille> yw
<ubuntu__> hay alguien que hable español?
<flaccid> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<arrrghhh> i really hope gnash gets better... cuz i found it wasn't any better.
<Linuxmaniac> o... gracias...
<asdfasdfasd> hello i created a dir at /home/my_user/Documentos and im trying to mount a partition dere to save all my music and stuff. now i succesfully mounted it (/dev/hda4) but i need root permissions to write. how can i change the permissions?
<arrrghhh> asdfasdfasd: sudo chmod 700 /home/<user>/
<ardchoille> asdfasdfasd: change the ownership of the mountpoint
<arrrghhh> i guess i should say chmod
<arrrghhh> just look at man chmod asdfasdfasd
<asdfasdfasd> arrrghhh: i want my amule to download stuff there so if i type that i wont have to run "sudo amule" everytime?
<flaccid> why does amule command not work under user?
<asdfasdfasd> arrrghhh: i typed that and it still says me "permission denied"
<asdfasdfasd> (i tried makin a dir "hello")
<flaccid> um you might want do do a ls -lahR /home/user | more to see what is wrong ownership/perms
<flaccid> check the amule dir
<Jahooty> what's a cyan listing under Konsole mean?  is it a symbolic link?
<flaccid> if the problem is writing to the disk where you download to with amule, see !ntfs to mount it correcty under so user can write
<flaccid> Jahooty: do a file /path/to/file to see
<francis> Anyone know how I can get usb speakers detected by alsa?
<earl_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree returns the following error message: http://pastebin.com/m6db9ecce
<Jahooty> thanks heaps
<earl_> i'm on 32-bit, for the record
<earl_> how can i fix it
<Dr_willis> Jahooty,  try ls -l to see a long listing  it may tell ya also
<asdfasdfasd> nope flaccid im trying to mount a partiotion (/dev/hda4) so i created a directory /home/my_user/Documentos and i want to put there music. now i mounted it editing fstab but when i tried to modify something eg. creating a dir hello i need root permission
<arrrghhh> asdfasdfasd: well you could just chmod it to 777
<flaccid> !ntfs | asdfasdfasd
<ubotu> asdfasdfasd: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<flaccid> did you read that?
<flaccid> for example, i this is one i use: /dev/sda6       /media/dump     vfat    user,rw,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000      0       1
<asdfasdfasd> its ext3
<asdfasdfasd> and solved! thanks guys
<flaccid> the fstab options are relevant for the different filesystem types
<flaccid> ok np
<asdfasdfasd> ^^
<scooter_> konsole says my arcitecture is not supported by the adobe flash player installer
<scooter_> what do i do
<Dr_willis> what archtecture ya using?
<scooter_> i dont know
<scooter_> how do i find out
<scooter_> sorry im new at this
<flaccid> uname -a
<ardchoille> scooter_: uname -a
<flaccid> well uname -m
<scooter_> x86_64
<flaccid> you need 64bit flash, is it available?
<ardchoille> !find flash64
<ubotu> Package/file flash64 does not exist in gutsy
<scooter_> so does that mean i cant use flash?
<flaccid> scooter_: this might be a solution: http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2007/09/22/installing-flash-9-on-64-bit-ubuntu/
<flaccid> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<flaccid> i'm not sure if that helps at all ^
<asdfasdfasd> oh another doubt to mount the partition i typed "sudo mount /home/my_user/Documentos" now if i reboot will i have to mount it again or it will be done automatically?
<flaccid> scooter_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-38245bd46a3334b4cc11601e161ddaa63439d2db
<flaccid> asdfasdfasd: that depends if you specified the noauto option in fstab or not
<flaccid> asdfasdfasd: you should do user mount, not root
<flaccid> user,rw,auto
<scottman_> hello
<Dr_willis> asdfasdfasd,  fstab entrys get scanned at boot and mounted.
<asdfasdfasd> i typed this "/dev/hda4  /home/nico/Documentos ext3 defaults 0 1"
<asdfasdfasd> in fstab
<scottman_> I need help with kopete
<scottman_> is this the right place?
<Dr_willis> asdfasdfasd,  unmount th thing, and try 'sudo mount -a' see if it mounts
<flaccid> see man fstab for defaults..
<scottman_> anyone here know kopete stuff?
<flaccid> what is kopete stuff
<Dr_willis>  for a hard drive mount like that. I always make a directory on the filesystem (ie on hda4) named like /media/hda4/THEUSERSNAMESTORAGE
<asdfasdfasd> yeah it mounted Dr_willis
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48625/ anyone know how to fix this virtualbox issue in kubuntu gutsy?
<Dr_willis> then just link that dir to the users home someplace.
<bazhang> scottman_: one of the developers is here sometimes, so yes
<scottman_> kopete is the instant messenger for kde.
<Dr_willis> when mounting a whole filesystem that way. I am not sure how you make the 'root' of the filesystem owned by the user.
<flaccid> asdfasdfasd: if you specify the user option, you don't need to use sudo
<flaccid> scottman_: i was reffering to the 'stuff'
<Dr_willis> Of coruse my way also keeps the lost+found dir out of the users dir. :)
<scottman_> oh
<scottman_> well, here is the issue.
<scottman_> I'd like to use the webcam and sound.
<flaccid> Dr_willis: you just specify user option and chown the mount point and optionally specify mask options
<scottman_> is that supported in kopoete?
<flaccid> yes scottman_
<flaccid> it of course depends on the support of the webcam and sound devices
<scottman_> when I plug in the webcam and test it, I get a blue screen.
<flaccid> !webcam | scottman_
<ubotu> scottman_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<flaccid> check the support ^
<scottman_> oooh.  cool.
<scottman_> brb.
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  you SURE that works?  i know for vfat/ntfs you can/have to set that stuff.. BUT for ext3..it does support owner/permissions.
<flaccid> it differs depending on the filesystem
<flaccid> ntfs of course is dif masks as well
<scottman_> thanks.
<flaccid> for vfat and ext* its straight forward
<earl_> trying to install flash. when i do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree i get the following error message: http://pastebin.com/m6db9ecce
<scooter_> ok this is still not working
<scooter_> it says i cant mkdir
<Dr_willis> i dont recall chmoding  the mount point ever doing anything. :) but i havent tried lately.
<scooter_> and the binary it says to save says its corrupt
<flaccid> show us the entry in fstab and the entry int the output of mount and ls -l /mount/point
<flaccid> Dr_willis: user option required, nouser is default
<Dr_willis> of coruse if the ect3 partition is to be mounted at boot time.. whats the need for the user option?
<Dr_willis> or is it a removeable drive?
<flaccid> yeah possibly is for the user only like that
<earl_> no one has any idea...?
<flaccid> could even be for a system user that runs a daemon on some external device that is mounted. lots of special applications
<Dr_willis> I recall issues in the past moving ext3 filesystems/disks from disrto to disrto or machien to machine. :) in that the permissions/ownerships often get messed up.
<earl_> if i apt-get remove it and repeat it just does the same thing...
<Dr_willis> flash has some issues here lately.
<flaccid> Dr_willis: yeah hopefully tar or cpio don't do that
<dev_null> I have feisty and i'm trying to mount a linux NFS system.  I am getting an error of 'eth0: no IPv6 routers present'.  What could I be missing?
<Dr_willis> thats just a warning isent it about the ipv6?
<Dr_willis> Not an actual error? I recall seeing that also. but never had issues with it.
<flaccid> did you follow the !nfs
<dev_null> mount: special device //<ip>:<path> does not exist
<dev_null> is the error message
<dev_null> whats !nfs
<flaccid> !nfs
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. whats the exact line you are using to mount it?
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dev_null> sudo mount -t nfs <ip>:<path> /mnti
<Dr_willis> You are using the actual Ip# and path?
<dev_null> yes
<dev_null> i removed them to post them here
<Dr_willis> you would NOT belive the times ive seen people not understand the use of   mount /example/thing/here :)
<dev_null> understood
<dev_null> sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.11.53:/disk1/User/brad /mnt/yeti
<Dr_willis> The mount point does exist dont it?
<Dr_willis>  /mnt/yeti  does exist?
<dev_null> i think the problem may be in that link you posted
<dev_null> I am installing portmap now
<Dr_willis> Yep - portmap is needed I recall :)
<dev_null> ./mnt/yeti does exist as a dir
<sn00zer> whenever i use the kde sound system for anything (login sound, konqueror sound preview) there is a long delay and in konqueror the window goes grey for a few seconds, this only started with a recent reboot, another reboot didn't fix it, does anyone know what causes this?
<Dr_willis> thats one of the better done howto's ive seen :)
<dev_null> yeah
<dev_null> I have gotten further now, I may be able to get it from there
<dev_null> thanks
<dev_null> let me try thuis
<arrrghhh> sn00zer: you probably have a hardware issue, check dmesg and see.
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: what should i be looking for exactly? i haven't changed anything
<arrrghhh> sn00zer: this just started happening out of nowhere?  you didn't add any new hardware, change how sound is rendered, etc?  i'm assuming you're still using alsa?
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: i installed an app or two, changed some volume levels in alsaconfig, but its the same hardware, just shut it down, moved from dorm room to home, booted up and now sound previews and login sound lags horribly, and yes, using alsa
<arrrghhh> so when you go to system settings -> sound system, hardware tab what is selected for "select the audio device"?
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: advanced linux sound architecture
<dev_null> is there a parm so I can pass a username and password to mount?
<dev_null> i don't see one in man
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: it was auto-detect but i switched it to alsa to see if it helped
<Tm_T> dev_null: it's mounted as user its mounted
<arrrghhh> hrm.  and you don't have any weird settings on that page?  i have autodetect and nothing else filled out except for the midi section.
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: none of the boxes are checked
<arrrghhh> have you tried disabling the sound system or did you change any settings like process priority or auto-suspend?
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: no, would i need to reboot if i disable and re-enable?
<arrrghhh> uhm i don't know... at least an x-server restart but you might need to restart the whole system to really test it...
<dev_null> so I can't mount it with different credentials
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: ok, i'll try that real quick
<dev_null>  failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<arrrghhh> so anyone know much about malformed url errors within kde?
<hagabaka> what about them?
<arrrghhh> someone said it was a 'common issue' but i haven't found a fix other than renaming the .kde directory and letting kde regenerate a new one... i don't like that solution
<arrrghhh> well when i click on the system menu to anything except 'home' i get a malformed url error
<arrrghhh> http://arrrghhh.gotdns.com/snapshot2.png
<arrrghhh> er
<arrrghhh> http://arrrghhh.gotdns.com/snapshot1.png
<arrrghhh> sorry
<Tm_T> weird
<arrrghhh> snapshot2 should work now if you don't understand what menu i'm clicking on!
<arrrghhh> yea i don't get it.  just started happening out of the blue.  one thing that pisses me off about linux, random little things that break that don't make sense.  like klipper... and this.
<Tm_T> arrrghhh: atleast these can be debugged (usually)
<arrrghhh> i'd love to figure out how to get some terminal output or log from this!
<ardchoille> arrrghhh: Try this in a terminal and see if there is anyting: kfmclient exec .local/share/applications/kde-kate.desktop
<arrrghhh> does not exist
<ardchoille> arrrghhh: ok try: kfmclient exec .local/share/applications/kde-konqbrowser.desktop
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: just now heard login sound
<arrrghhh> same
<arrrghhh> sn00zer: is it still wonky?
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: yes
<arrrghhh> and the sound is off
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: no, back to auto detect
<arrrghhh> sn00zer: you might have a look at your dmesg output.. i'm not an expert on that stuff tho.
<ardchoille> arrrghhh: DO you have anything in ~/.local/share/applications ?
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: should i increase the sound system priority?
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: i looked at dmesg | tail and theres nothing relevant there
<arrrghhh> sn00zer: what is it at now
<arrrghhh> ardchoille: yes, very little.  defaults.list, kde-knotes.desktop Swiftweasel.dkesotp vlc.desktop
<sn00zer> arrrghhh 232 milliseconds 10 fragments with 4096 bytes
<arrrghhh> oh and a wine folder
<hmmm_> tes
<ardchoille> arrrghhh: ok try: kfmclient exec .local/share/applications/kde-knotes.desktop
<arrrghhh> sn00zer: seems like the default, that's what mine's set at... what about the auto-suspend?
<sn00zer> arrrghhh if idle after 60 seconds
<arrrghhh> ardchoille: it opened a blank new note in knotes which was already running.
<ardchoille> arrrghhh: No errors?
<arrrghhh> sn00zer: beats me... that's very strange.  there's gotta be a way to disable it.
<arrrghhh> ardchoille: it went to the next line with no output whatsoever...
<sn00zer> arrrghhh ok, thanks, i'll spend some more time with google
<ardchoille> arrrghhh: Ok, that was a test hoping for something related to your malformed url problem.
<arrrghhh> sn00zer: just curious, what happens when you click 'test sound' on that system settings page
<arrrghhh> ardchoille: the only time i can reproduce it is when i go to that system menu.
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: nothing
<sn00zer> wait, there it is
<arrrghhh> it just took a while?
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: there's about 20 seconds of delay
<arrrghhh> ardchoille: do you know where that system menu references the location to go to?  that seems to be the issue.
<arrrghhh> sn00zer: that's a strange problem... with nothing in dmesg i don't know.  i'd analyze what has changed since the sound last worked.
<sn00zer> arrrghhh: ok, thanks
<ardchoille> arrrghhh: No, I wish I knew.
<arrrghhh> bummer
<arrrghhh> well it's bedtime
<oneeyedelf1> how do I execute a command at boot, such as a dyndns command
<oneeyedelf1> well a script to update dyndns
<sub[t]rnl> you'll want to add the script to /etc/init.d/scriptname
<sub[t]rnl> then sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<oneeyedelf1> sub[t]rnl: but doesnt it need to be in the special init format?
<sub[t]rnl> oneeyedelf1: http://chase.homeunix.com/EXAMPLE-init.d-script
<llutz>  /etc/init.d/skeleton is an examaple
<oneeyedelf1> thanks sub[t]rnl , thanks llutz  but sub[t]rnl is much easier for me to use
<llutz> k
<oneeyedelf1> what user does it run as?
<sub[t]rnl> root
<greenman1itch> Hello. I have an Atheros wifi card and upon booting Ubuntu for the first time it displayed my network but it won't connect to it
<greenman1itch> there are no error messages
<root> tes
<root> quit
<sigma_> whats a good kde / linux substitute to daemon tools? i just need something to mount cd/dvd images. im sick of having to use my windows pc to do it
<usser> sigma_: eh?
<usser> sigma_: iso images?
<llutz> sigma_: just to browse contents? krusader
<usser> sigma_: mount command does that
<ardchoille> sigma_: There are lots of service menu items that can do that
<ardchoille> sigma_: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=287&PHPSESSID=62162b097ced1b119b4bf8df6b1f40b3
<sigma_> thanks guys
<sigma_> llutz: yeah sometimes i need to copy items out of the iso's
<llutz> sigma_: then krusader should work fine, just press enter on an .iso to open
<sigma_> ardchoille: which service menu is it at that link?
<sigma_> llutz: ok let me give it a try
<sigma_> llutz: ok thats a rather big download, is there anything that integrates into konqueror? i see krusader is a file manager on its own
<llutz> sigma_: just use mount -o loop ...
<sigma_> so the command would be "mount -o isoname.iso" ?
<llutz> sigma_: like" mount -o loop your.iso /mnt "
<llutz> with sudo
<Eldaria> sigma_: perhaps this one? http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<sigma_> Eldaria: thanks, downloading it now
<sigma_> Eldaria: how do i install it?
<Eldaria> no clue, i just searched google for 'daemon tools kde' saw an archived forum post, and a bit down was a link to this. :-)
<sigma_> ok that doesnt work in this version of kde, its rather old:)
<ninjagambit> I was downloading a file on k torrent and then my mb downloaded started going backwards
<ninjagambit> what would cause this
<Eldaria> sigma: well there is also the "hard way", https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountIso?highlight=%28iso%20%29%7C%28mount%29 although i think that only works with .iso files.
<sigma_> ktorrent bug perhaps
 * kamalx wrestles with the clock in kubuntu.. :(
<kamalx> can someone help please..
<Tm_T> Eldaria_away: noooooooo
<sub[t]rnl> ninjagambit: You see each chunk has a hash, so ktorrent can verify if the data is correct. You need the whole chunk to verify this hash. When a chunk is downloading ktorrent adds those bytes to the number downloaded. So when ktorrent detects that the hash doesn't match, ktorrent has to subtract the size of the chunk from the downloaded amount.
<sub[t]rnl> via google
<Tm_T> kamalx: no if you don't ask a real question?
<kamalx> ok.. sorry for that..
<Tm_T> kamalx: no problems, its not easy to make right questions ;)
<kamalx> i set the clock to IST in kubuntu
<kamalx> and the timezone to asia/calcutta
<cntb> lj;lkj
<kamalx> and i have a dual boot with ubuntu feisty.. well actually I was trying out kubuntu gutsy
<kamalx> so when i set the clock in kubuntu it sets the system clock off by 5 hrs 30 mins
<kamalx> and the ubuntu clock that was rightly set the same timezone goes off by 5 hrs 30 mins too..
<cntb> \o
<kamalx> and if i correct it in ubuntu feisty or i the bios.. it again shows an offset of -5.30 hrs in kubuntu..
<ninjagambit> ok because i have firestarter and that thing was going crazy with the red lightning bolt
<kamalx> well this time i set it in kubuntu again.. to the correct IST time right now and got another peculiar problem
<kamalx> Tm_T: any sudo command doesnt run; gives an error saying -- timestamp too far in future!
<llutz> kamalx: sudo -K
<kamalx> how should i set it right?
<kamalx> ok..
<llutz> then try again
<kamalx> llutz: do i need to use the -K option everytime?
<llutz> kamalx: no, just once that error appears
<kamalx> ok.. i did that.. but it still shows the error
<kamalx> $ sudo -K
<kamalx> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 18 15:30:36 2007
<llutz> kamalx:try  sudo -k
<kamalx> still same error! :(
<llutz> odd
<llutz> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dany> hi
<kamalx> llutz: OMG.. tried ubotu's trick.. even that doesn't work! :(
<llutz> kamalx: aah, sry not that wasn't for you
<dany> ardchoille:
<dany> are u there?
<kamalx> ok.. oops! :P
<llutz> kamalx: whats you local time now?
<llutz> your
<kamalx> 15.23 hrs
<kamalx> IST
<llutz> so wait 7 minutes :)
<kamalx> timezone: asia/calcutta
<kamalx> ok
<Stevethepirate> "Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-Card" <-- this (k)ubuntu compatible?
<Tm_T> Stevethepirate: what chip?
<kraut> moin
<Stevethepirate> Tm_T: No clue.. its on a dell inspiron 1720 I'm looking at..
<Stevethepirate> It doesn't give me details like that :P
<Tm_T> Stevethepirate: it does ;(
<Stevethepirate> When you say chip..
<Stevethepirate> you mean chipset?
<Tm_T> I mean wlan chip
<Stevethepirate> No. It doesn't say.
<Stevethepirate> let me click on "more info" again
<Tm_T> Stevethepirate: anyway, have you tried Kubuntu livecd?
<Stevethepirate> No, I'm about to order this laptop...
<Tm_T> aha, I see
<Stevethepirate> Intel®  Next-Gen Wireless-N
<Stevethepirate> Dell Wireless 1505 Wireless-N
<Stevethepirate> There we go.
<Stevethepirate> I think thats it.
<anakin_> Ok, so its time to see what the buzz is abotu kde4 that everyone is raving about. been ages since i've used kde :)
<Tm_T> Stevethepirate: now, hmm
<Tm_T> anakin_: there's not much to see yet
<kamalx> Tm_T: its 15.30 here..
<dany> I have a question
<dany> x)
<kamalx> should i run sudo -K again?
<Tm_T> dany: I too, what is your question?
<dany> haha..
<llutz> kamalx: should work without now
<dany> Tm_T: i want my desktop to be 3D, my kubuntu version is 6.06
<dany> with this command do I update the OS ?
<dany> sudo update-manager -c -d ?
<Tm_T> dany: urrrgh
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<anakin_> Tm_T: oh? well, whats this then? more than the eye candy, I am hoping that the usability is better with KDE since the last time I used it.
<Tm_T> anakin_: 4.0 doesn't bring all goodness to the users yet
<Tm_T> anakin_: but sure, try
<kamalx> Tm_T: not workin yet! its showing the same error msg...
<Tm_T> anakin_: I'm interested to heat what usability issues you have with KDE3, msg me if interested to look them more closely
<Tm_T> kamalx: hmm, evilish
<dany> Tm_T:  that page ruls.. thks
<kamalx> Tm_T: yeah.. quite so.. :(
<kamalx> manually adding 5.30 to know the current time wasnt that bad.. :(
<Tm_T> kamalx: you might try #ubuntu too with your issue
<llutz> kamalx: and post the answer here plz, had some more people with that issue in the last days
<kamalx> llutz: ok.. will try..
<Stevethepirate> Tm_T: any solution?
<Tm_T> Stevethepirate: umm, no, sorry, I don't know much about wlan, does googling with that type help?
<dany> Tm_T: that page only helps me with ubuntu.. I have kubuntu
<Tm_T> dany: mmmgh
<Tm_T> sorry, I don't know
<anakin_> Tm_T:  is there a meta-package to install kde4 or do I need to install 'em separately?
<jussi01> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<anakin_> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<ardchoille> dany: I'm here. What's up?
<ninjagambit> seems like if apple was going to put a video up to promote a product they would allow you to download it faster than 5kbs
<ninjagambit> sence it is a 381MB file
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: Are you suspecting some problem in your connection then?
<ninjagambit> no
<ninjagambit> nothing wrong with it
<ninjagambit> everything else is working fine
<Lynoure> ok, just checking if you needed support :)
<ninjagambit> you could tell me what all the hits on firestarter mean
<sub[t]rnl> in events?
<sub[t]rnl> the red icon shows up when firestarter has blocked something
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: sure, give a bit more detail on what kind of hits you are getting. I normally use plain iptables, myself
<ninjagambit> yeah
<ninjagambit> i get that every few seconds
<ninjagambit> exept it turns red and the events list is full of random ip with destination 192.168.0.2
<ninjagambit> is that normal
<sub[t]rnl> what ports?
<dany> ardchoille: I find out reading how to upgrade my kubuntu 6.06 to 7.04 but im not sure if what Im doing is correct.. haha
<dany> may I tell u what I did?
<dany> do you know the process?
<ninjagambit> 55393 , 41799 , 44288 , 35769,
<ninjagambit> and alot more
<ninjagambit> but most in those ranges
<sub[t]rnl> ninjagambit: welcome to the internet
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: those are the ports on your system or the ports on the remote systems? Or are both the source and destination in those ranges?
<Stevethepirate> Tm_T: any solutions?
<Stevethepirate> or results?
<ninjagambit> dosnt say
<ninjagambit> ports on mine that are blocked
<ninjagambit> i guess
<ardchoille> !upgrade | dany You should read this
<ubotu> dany You should read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kamal> llutz: did not get an answer at #ubuntu.. a friend suggested me to reboot and set a root password in recovery mode and use that to set back the time.. couldn't get into recovery mode but just a restart solved the timestamp problem..
<dany> ardchoille: I already did
<dany> ardchoille: there is just about ubuntu
<ninjagambit> like what  does 18.40.83.202.asianet.co.in mean
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: Could be pretty much anything then.
<ninjagambit> they trying to  attack my pc
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: that's a hostname.
<ardchoille> dany: Hmm.. I was sure there were Kuubntu instructions there. I don't do upgrades, so I can' thelp much with it.
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: What makes you think it's a targeted attack? What are they doing?
<ninjagambit> nothing firestarter keeps poping up  with all of this
<ninjagambit> it might be from ktorrent
<ninjagambit> but the ports are  wrong
<ninjagambit> am i correct
<dany> ardchoille: no problem..
<ninjagambit> ?
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: if 192.168.0.2 is your local range ip, and you have a full forward to that from your natted public address (which keeps on changing), you can get stuff that looks scary, though actually it was just something legal meant for the previous holder of that ip
<dany> ardchoille: if my theory doesn't works.. i'll come back for ur help
<jussi01> dany: there are kubuntu notes here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3692aaaed415e3427f54ec62dd8659474516b525
<ninjagambit> ok i thought i had a  whole group of unrully hackers after my pc
<ninjagambit> lol
<ninjagambit> they wouldnt get much
<ardchoille> dany: I don't think I'll be much help because I've never done any upgrades
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: well, in a way there is, after any ip, much of the time.
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: most tools go after c-net at a time.
<dany> ardchoille: i mean.. i'll need ur help in order to reinstall my system if something goes wrong
<ardchoille> dany: Oh, ok.
<dany> ardchoille: haha
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: there is so much random knocking that the only thing getting alerted every time does is raises you blood pressure.
<Stevethepirate> Tm_T: any progress/ solutions for my wifi card?
<ninjagambit> im ok with hackers as long as they dont destroy my  pc
<Tm_T> Stevethepirate: nope, sorry, I don't have time currently to investigate it
<Stevethepirate> Lol, np
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: that's a pity.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
 * ActionParsnip waves
<ninjagambit> lynoure: whats a pity
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: I'd wish people would not want others to use their connections for attacking yet more machines.
<ninjagambit> they use my connection
<ninjagambit> ?
<ninjagambit> i dont know much about hackers
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: that's what they commonly want to do: use your connection for attacking others or spamming people
<ninjagambit> i just like to surf the net in peace and watch cool vids
<ActionParsnip> me too ninjagambit, hence linux :D
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: Then don't worry too much, and keep your system up to date, and you'll probably be fine :)
<ninjagambit> but recently i am dabbling with a little xhtml and css
<sub[t]rnl> greets ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> lo sub[t]rnl
<ninjagambit> so i am more interested in security
<ninnghizidha> how to block join/left-messages in xchat?
<ninjagambit> just for educational purposes
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit, not sure. let me google
<ActionParsnip> "/SET irc_conf_mode 1
<ActionParsnip> without the "
<ActionParsnip> http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?p=12571&highlight=&sid=c0a63a7c2176b449bc335ca4ad666efa
<Lynoure> ninjagambit: That's good. :)
<ninjagambit> if anyone wants can they go to the apple store then go to mac os x tour and download the large video to see what speed  it is downloading
<ActionParsnip> apple is overpriced
<ninjagambit> i would like to know if im crippled
<ninjagambit> compaired  to?
<ActionParsnip> speed per dollar
<ninjagambit> from what i can tell not much more than simular build of xps
<ActionParsnip> the OS is nice but the hardware is really pricey
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ninjagambit> and had better hardware
<ninjagambit> but the xps had a few  feature i realy liked like dual hdd with raid
<ninjagambit> nice for a laptop
<ninjagambit> not for most
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu on eee pc is tasty and cheaper
<Stevethepirate> "Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-Card" <-- this (k)ubuntu compatible?
<ninjagambit> i will check out the eee i have heard alot about  it
<ardchoille> Stevethepirate: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, what chip is on it?
<mykrisuser> help
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit, its a 130 quid lappy weighing less than a pound
<ninjagambit> but  kinda got my heart set on overpriced over built for my needs macbook pro
<ActionParsnip> mykrisuser, wassup?
<ninjagambit> lesss than a pound
<ardchoille> ninjagambit: Please take the OS price/comparison to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> ninjagambit, save cash and you can buy beer :D
<ActionParsnip> mykrisuser, what's your issue?
<ninjagambit> smaller than my sell  phone
<ninjagambit> cell
<ninjagambit> sorry its late
<ninjagambit> my fingers going faster than my mind
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: thats the problem
<Stevethepirate> its on a dell
<Stevethepirate> so i have NFC what the chipset is
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, what dell you got?
<Stevethepirate> On order.
<ninjagambit> im sorry ardchoille wasnt trying to get into a os price/comparison
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: about to order a Inspiron 1720
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621617
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, looks ok to me
<ninjagambit> but just so you know whatever system i get i will be booting in kubuntu  too
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: as in. it should work?
<ninjagambit> ;-)
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: thats not my wireless
<Stevethepirate> I'm getting Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-Card
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, Intel is the manufacturer, thats all dell will tell you cos usually dell people dont care what is in their systems
<Stevethepirate> Yeah, but -will that work- with ubuntu wireles?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, just found one with Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, i'd say so yes. either that or just use ndiswrapper and it will be fine
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, dell do a ubuntu option anyway now. Get them to supply it
<Stevethepirate> Not in SA
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, save you paying for winslows
<Stevethepirate> No Ubuntu option here :(
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, if you dig further you may find it
<Cold_Inz> Hi, when installing nvidia drivers and updating kernel and blabla, the kernel images starts to add up on the grub bootscreen, how do I remove the unused ones ? just simply delete them from /boot ?
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: i've asked them..
<Stevethepirate> phonecall
<Stevethepirate> to tech support
<jrsims> so when are thinkpads shipping with linux?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, bah
<Stevethepirate> Wait.
<ActionParsnip> jrsims, they do in the uk if you ask nicely. Its a pain tofind
<Stevethepirate> I was talking to a semi-retarded dude.
<Stevethepirate> Let me ask them..
<Stevethepirate> again.
<ActionParsnip> http://www.dell.com/open
<ninjagambit> why dont you defrag your hard  drive in linux
<Stevethepirate> Server Error in '/LT' Application.
<Stevethepirate> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Stevethepirate> The resource cannot be found.
<Stevethepirate> Description: HTTP 404. The resource you are looking for (or one of its dependencies) could have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. Please review the following URL and make sure that it is spelled correctly.
<Stevethepirate> Requested Url: /lt/(S(oh0g0245fh2vkwrv3vm4g555))/lt.aspx
<Stevethepirate> Oops
<Stevethepirate> My bad
<Stevethepirate> !paste > Stevethepirate
<Stevethepirate> soz peeps
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: that link fails.
<Stevethepirate> Google cache ++
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, any better
<Stevethepirate> Well.
<Stevethepirate> I have to phone
<Stevethepirate> Watch them give me the whole "3d world country" bs.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, just google for dell linux, hit i'm feeling lucky. then dell and ubuntu at the left
<Stevethepirate> Yeah.
<Stevethepirate> I know about that
<Stevethepirate> But I'm ordering into South Africa.
<Stevethepirate> So its like
<Stevethepirate> fail.
<Cold_Inz> Hi, when installing nvidia drivers and updating kernel and blabla, the kernel images starts to add up on the grub bootscreen, how do I remove the unused ones ? just simply delete them from /boot ?
<Stevethepirate> Yeah.
<Stevethepirate> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Stevethepirate> Rather comment them out
<Stevethepirate> than delete
<ardchoille> Cold_Inz: Dont simply delete old kernels.. use the package manager to remove them, but it's a good idea to keep the last two.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, dont use sudo to gedit. use gksu
<ActionParsnip> hahah the owner of dell uses ubuntu on his dell lappy
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: if off commandline
<Stevethepirate> michael dell.. indeed
<ardchoille> Stevethepirate: Use gksu or kdesu to launch a gui app regardless of launching fro cli or a gui
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, if you are running gui apps (gedit etc) use gksu
<ardchoille> s/fro/from/
<ardchoille> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, if you are running CLI commands (like cp, mv etc) use sudo
<Stevethepirate> Hmm.
<Stevethepirate> What environment screw ups can it make?
<ardchoille> Stevethepirate: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<Stevethepirate> Will do.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, permissions on files etc
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: did you hear about the n00b that tried to wine Norton?
<Stevethepirate> was such luls
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, you are kidding!!
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: naught.
<Stevethepirate> he asked if anyone could help him..
<Stevethepirate> for about 3 hours
<Stevethepirate> on another server.
<Stevethepirate> Was the first time i'd ever seen someone get kicked off a linux channel.
<Stevethepirate> For a non-direct-against-the-rules offence
<ActionParsnip> thats hilarious man
<Lynoure> I hope they explained he did not need it, and didn't just kick him.
<Stevethepirate> No.
<Stevethepirate> They did
<Stevethepirate> but he was -so- adamant that he wanted Norton
 * ActionParsnip laughs so hard he crys
<Lynoure> I can see reasons for wanting to run Norton on Wine, by the way. E.g. if one wants to support it for Windows user but does not get any closer to Windows than absolutely necessary
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/emea/segments/gen/client/en/ubuntu_landing?c=uk&l=en&s=dhs
 * Stevethepirate clicks
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, does that work?
<Stevethepirate> YEah, read that off google cache a while ago
<Stevethepirate> I told you so.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, 329 quid for a smart lappy, not bad
<helloyo> anyone know how to improve video playback? i think the issue is with X
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: its R15k here.. ZAR
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, is that good?
<Stevethepirate> For our market its not bad
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, you considered an EEE PC?
<Stevethepirate> I mean. Core 2 Duo, 2.4ghz, 3 gigs DDR2 667RAM, 2x160 gig HDD, dvd writer, 8600m gt.
<mikkael> the kdesudo part in systemsettings/kcontrol is broken in haredy (which is already reported in launchpad). i need to access the kdm settings, what would be the kcmshell command to launch this with kdesu ?
<mikkael> *hardy
<Lynoure> No Ubuntu option in Finnish Dell yet :/
<Stevethepirate> No option here in SA>
<Stevethepirate> Although.. i can see why
<ardchoille> mikkael: Try asking in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> how come the uk is so small but we get stuff like that before you guys?
<Stevethepirate> Some idiot will buy a Dell with ubuntu to save like R1500 and will be pissed
<Stevethepirate> so they might have disabled that option.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, depends what you wanna use your pc for
<Stevethepirate> Yeah, but for the average person...
<Stevethepirate> ubuntu is > them
<Stevethepirate> when you recommeneded a eee, you mean the asus eee?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, how so?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, yeah if you just wanna chat and browse
<mikkael> well how is the module called where i can set kdm settings ?
<Stevethepirate> For most people. In our country especially.
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip , Stevethepirate I fail to understand how this conversation is a kubuntu issue.
<ardchoille> !info kdmtheme hardy
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 37 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Stevethepirate> ardchoille: we'll ching-chong-cha you if we can stay? :P
<hojor> '
<mikkael> nevermind, its just called kdm .. kcmshell --list ;)
<ardchoille> Stevethepirate: You can stay here, but the ot chat should go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ninjagambit> hey steve open that up anyways ill chat about some off topic stuff
<ninjagambit> with ya
<r33d> Hey guys I was messing around with trying to resize my linux ext3 partition, it messed up grub (i dual boot ubuntu + win xp) and made grubh pop up an error, I used a live cd to mount the drive and fix the config i basically ran grub-install again, and that made the grub menu pop up on boot and made win xp bootable but the linux partition now says Error: 17 cannot mount selected partition i believe this is because the partition letters have changed / was
<ninjagambit> im just waiting on a download to finish
<ninjagambit> and reading the chat
<ninjagambit> i wana talk some more about the mac
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: pm
<Stevethepirate> ardchoille: yeah it was a joke.
<PyTBEH> Hi to all!
<luke> hi, how do I burn a CD image to a DVD?
<luke> with K3b :)
<omar_> Hello ppl?
<omar_> I have a problem with my kubuntu
<luke> omar: what is wrong?
<omar_> I just installed it but the adept installer doesn't work properly.
<luke> if you want to install stuff the safest way is to use apt-get in terminal
<omar_> Only selected (installed) stuff are selectable
<luke> run konsole, type sudo apt-get -f install
<luke> if it's dependency problems that usually fixes it
<omar_> and how do I add new software sources?
<omar_> what sources should I add?
<luke> edit sources.list
<luke> you only really need the ones you already have, but some of them are probably commented out
<luke> do you want my sources.list?
<omar_> please
<luke> let me just pastebin it...
<luke> http://pastebin.com/m3273f004
<omar_> thanks
<luke> sorry, I didn't select it all, lol
<luke> http://pastebin.com/d36168e97
<luke> there
<sagacious> Can anyone reccomend me a channel for setting up my linux box as a router?
<finek> no it will be spam ;p
<emilsedgh> sagacious: #linux ?
<CrypTom> Hi all: I would like to use java 2 micro edition on kubuntu. I've already installed the sun-java6 packages. Is there a deb package for microedition?
<finek> CrypTom: maybe in multiverse
<CrypTom> finek: I've added the multiverse repo, but theres no sign of the micro edition... at least, its not called sun-java6-me or similar
<Tm_T> CrypTom: micro edition is...
<finek> so there is no microedition
<acemo> i accidently formatted the wrong partition with windows setup, this quick format doesnt removes the data, it just marks it as being empty.. is there any way to tell the partition to be ext3 withouth formatting it?
<CrypTom> Tm_T: ?
<ubuntu> #kubuntu-es
<Tm_T> CrypTom: what is this "micro edition" exactly?
<CrypTom> Tm_T: java edition for mobile phone programming
<CrypTom> Tm_T: also called j2me (instead of j2se)
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> CrypTom: no, it's not there, except for perhaps in sdk package
<zorglu_> q. what is the package to install to get all the usual compilation stuff ? i remember there is one, but dont remember the name
<ardchoille> zorglu_: build-essential
<zorglu_> ardchoille: thanks
<Jay-Oh-En> does anybody know how to make every startup use text instead of image loading
<CrypTom> Tm_T, finek: so, is it possible to combine the downloaded (from java.sun.com) binary with the installed sun-java6-sdk package?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Jay-Oh-En> like instead of kubuntu image with loading bar
<Jay-Oh-En> i want text
<finek> try it
<Tm_T> CrypTom: but should be I assume
<Tm_T> Jay-Oh-En: sure, /boot/grub/menu.list
<CrypTom> Jay-Oh-En: edit /boot/grub/menu.list and remove "quiet" and "splash"
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst with  "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"  and remove the word "splash" from your kernel line.
<Tm_T> Jay-Oh-En: edit entries and defaults for future enteries
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> guys, I started, don't interfere my sentences
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: thanks
<Jay-Oh-En> CrypTom: thanks
<Tm_T> ardchoille: also, your turn to be overseer ;)
<Tm_T> ->
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Also, remove "splash" from : # defoptions=quiet splash
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: ill edit it and ill upload it and you can tell me if i did it correctly
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: ok
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: what about queit?
<Jay-Oh-En> quiet?
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: You can remove quiet, but it will give you lots and lots of info. Some find that annoying, but you can try it and see
<Jay-Oh-En> ard nah ill try this one first
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Tm_T> !ubotu | noaXess
<ubotu> noaXess: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FSHero> Hi all: i'm trying to allow any user on my Windows Vista computer access the windows partition of my Kubuntu Feisty computer: can anyone point me to a good how-to?
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g | FSHero
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: http://pastebin.com/m6ebb12b9 look towards the bottom and tell me what i should delete cause those last three kernel entries aren't there anymore i removed that harddrive
<ubotu> FSHero: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jussi01> oh, hangg on
<FSHero> jussi01: Hehe, thanks, but I already know how to do that :)
<jussi01> FSHero: you need to get it mounted like that, then use !samba to give him access to the mount point.
<jussi01> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: whats he trying to do
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<jussi01> Jay-Oh-En: share the windows partition on his kubuntu machine with another machine with vista
<Jay-Oh-En> oh dang
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: did you read it
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: You've removed the splash, good job. Are you sure your /dev/sda1 device is no longer in the machine?
<Jay-Oh-En> yes
<Jay-Oh-En> i took the sata out and cause it was 200gb
<Jay-Oh-En> then i put in a 500gb ide
<Jay-Oh-En> im going to put in the sata again to use it for extra storage for movies
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Then you can remove lines 154 - 180
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<Jay-Oh-En> i made a backup of my old grub with this command
<FSHero> The link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently describes mounting Windows shares into Kubuntu. How do I do this the other way round? I.e. export a folder in Kubuntu to my Windows Vista computer so that any user in Vista can read/write to the folder?
<Jay-Oh-En> sudo cp /the/place/where/grubs/loacted.lst /the/place/where/grubs/loacted.backup
<Jay-Oh-En> is that right (but with the right location)
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: That made a backup, but I feel it's best to keep the filename.ext: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<Jay-Oh-En> that is exactly the commands i did ardchoille
<ardchoille> Good job :)
<Jay-Oh-En> what if i wanted to bring the backup back sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.backup /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jay-Oh-En> and can i remove other operating systems from grub also
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille:
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: You'd first want to move the current menu.lst out of the way: sudo mv /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.temp && sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: You'd first want to move the current menu.lst out of the way: sudo mv /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.temp && sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ardchoille> Sorry
<Jay-Oh-En> lol
<Jay-Oh-En> ok so ide make a temp
<Jay-Oh-En> of the first one
<Jay-Oh-En> a backup
<Jay-Oh-En> and the current one
<Jay-Oh-En> ok thanks
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: You just want to make sure you don't lose anything. you can always delete files later when everything is the way you want it.
<Jay-Oh-En> ok well im restarting
<Jay-Oh-En> brb
<sigma_kubuntu> does anyone have problems using kaffeine on a laptop?
<Jay-Oh-En> works but it was a bit ugly like the text was too big and there wasnt any color :[
<gnagsuaton> Does anyone know, how i can reinstall the WLAN-module again? The Problem is, that i tried to patch the driver for my ipw2915. The patch removed some of the original modulefiles and so my wireless card is not recognized anymore... :(
<Tm_T> sigma_kubuntu: what kind of problems?
<sigma_kubuntu> Tim_T: wel lets say im watching a dvd in kaffeine and i open the drive while its playing. if i close kaffeine it wil neva open again and the display in ksysguard shows weird memory use numbers
<Tm_T> mmmmgh, who's Tim?
<botch> do you know where this setting can be reset? pressing my shift key two times make something similar to capslock
<gnagsuaton> ActionParsnip, it doesnt work for me. http://paste.uni.cc/17837
<botch> i don't like that behaviour. yesterday some dialog popped up and asked me something about that - i think i read to lazy through it an pressed OK
<ActionParsnip> botch: read screens ALWAYS
<ActionParsnip> botch, ok, is your kb layout ok?
<ActionParsnip> botch, you just get this shift button behaviour?
<botch> yep
<ActionParsnip> ok so when you press shift a few times you get caps
<botch> i think this dialog popped up while i kept the shift button pressed for a longer period...
<gnagsuaton> i found it... :)
<botch> but a can't find anything suspicious in /etc/X11/*
<botch> so i think it's something in my ~/.kde
<botch> but a "grep shift -R .kde/*" didn't bring any hints
<sigma_kubuntu> Jay-Oh-En: are u stil there?
<Jay-Oh-En> yers
<botch> also a grep for "lock"
<Jay-Oh-En> sigma_kubuntu: oops sorry lol but anyways i tried and tried all night couldnt get the darn thing working
<Jay-Oh-En> sigma_kubuntu: but it was the same laptop
<Jay-Oh-En> lol
<sigma_kubuntu> Jay-Oh-En: its a dell d600. how did u fix it?
<ActionParsnip> botch, just googling now
<sigma_kubuntu> dam!
<sigma_kubuntu> is it possible thats a kaffeine bug? so another media player should work
<Jay-Oh-En> sigma_kubuntu: really yeah i think it is try installing amarok its the best ive used
<Jay-Oh-En> sudo apt-get install amarok
<Jay-Oh-En> and there is another one i like its futuristic looking
<ActionParsnip> botch, i cant find anything. maybe someone else has seen this :(
<botch> ActionParsnip: thank you anyway
<Jay-Oh-En> sudo apt-get install audacious
<Jay-Oh-En> sigma_kubuntu: read those what i just said
<sigma_kubuntu> Jay-Oh-Eh: i use amarok but what do u recommend for video?
<drbobb> hello
<drbobb> has anyone else noticed the flash plugin is broken recently in gutsy for konqueror
<drbobb> or could it be a problem with my setup?
<BrOSs> ardchoille: man still there?
<BrOSs> I need some help
<BrOSs> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ardchoille> BrOSs: I'm still here. what's up?
<BrOSs> ardchoille: I'm dany.. remember?
<ardchoille> Yes
<BrOSs> well.. something is wrong
<BrOSs> I wish i can't explain myself with my bad english but I will try
<FSHero> Hello everyone: I was following the instructions on http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=510 to share a folder from a Kubuntu computer to a Windows computer. However, when I try to access \\kubuntu-comp\MyShare it asks for a username and password.
<BrOSs> the thing is.. that when the updates finished to be downloaded  i rebooted my system
<FSHero> What do I type in?
<BrOSs> and it logs like console mode
<BrOSs> i cant log in like graphic interface
<BrOSs> is stock in the console mode
<ardchoille> BrOSs: Sounds to me like a problem with xorg. But, as I mentioned before, I don't do upgrades so I cannot effectively help you with it.
<flake> kde4 is out?
<botch> flake: no
<ardchoille> !kde4 | flake
<ubotu> flake: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<botch> release candidate 2
<flake> oh, sorry
<BrOSs> well im going to read something about it.. I still have a winxp running machine
<BrOSs> =/
<drbobb> well, no comments re: the flash plugin?
<BrOSs> Most of the times a reconfiguration of the xserver-xorg package will be enough. To do so issue the following command:
<BrOSs>   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BrOSs> ardchoille: I found an answer !.. thks man
<FSHero> I'm looking at /etc/samba/smb.conf; are lines with a semicolon in front commented-out lines?
<jussi01> drbobb: read /topic ?
<jussi01> !flashissues | drbobb
<ubotu> drbobb: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<johan__> hello
<johan__> any1 here?
<finek> hi
<johan__> complete ubuntu noob, can any1 give some advice pls
<finek> =___=
<johan__> lol....
<johan__> that a yes?
<finek> ask
<finek> dont tell everyone tht ur noob
<johan__> had mu usb wifi and sound working hundreds but now both stopped 4 no reason, and im confused
<johan__> im not computer noob, gotta bsc in it, but used 2 windoze
<finek> reinstall
<finek> ;[
<johan__> not even showin wireless network in knetworkmanager
<johan__> REINSTALL?!?!?!?!
<johan__> surely there another way :[
<flaccid> do they come up in sudo iwconfig eth1 list
<flaccid> if eth1 is your iface name for example
<johan__> eth1 works fine
<flaccid> eth1 is the wireless?
<johan__> no wlan0 was
<flaccid> sudo iwlist wlan eth1 scanning
<flaccid> sorry thats what you want
<johan__> yeah i wanna get wlan0 up and runnung again
<flaccid> if you can scan with that, you probably have done something explicit in /etc/network/interfaces
<flaccid> pastebin that please
<johan__> ok
<johan__> wait, passte wat?
<johan__> ok, did sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning and got:
<johan__> wlan0     Scan completed :
<johan__>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:13:F7:28:A1:F0
<johan__>                     ESSID:"SMC"
<johan__>                     Mode:Master
<johan__>                     Channel:6
<johan__>                     Frequency:2.437 GHz
<johan__>                     Signal level=-44 dBm
<johan__>                     Encryption key:off
<johan__>                     Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
<johan__>                               12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
<johan__>                               48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
<johan__>                     Extra:tsf=0000000d19211865
<johan__> does that help
<johan__> flaccid?
<flaccid> yes but you must use pastebin
<flaccid> !pastebin | johan__
<ubotu> johan__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> i would like you to pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces file
<johan__> ok gimme a mo
<Stevethepirate> ...
<Stevethepirate> ff
<johan__> pastebin gives me: You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check
<johan__> and now?
<jari> hi
<johan__> hi jari
<flaccid> enable javascript in your browser johan or use a dif pastebin that doesn't need it
<jari> how can I release the program that is using the sound card so that no other program can use it?
<johan__> under komqueror configure i got javascript enabled globally
<flaccid> use a diff pastebin, maybe pastebin.ca will work for you there are many in google
<Jay-Oh-En> how come everytime i move a icon my desktop icons blink?
<johan__> pastebin.ca is blank.... feelin rather stupid here..lol
<flaccid> google another pastebin
<johan__> thats what im doin
<flaccid> sounds like you have problems but. at least with konq..
<johan__> its very slow but
<johan__> ok, my scanning on http://pastebin.com/m2e4b6694
<Jay-Oh-En> how come everytime i move a icon my desktop icons blink?
<Stevethepirate> Someone has put on a flipping irritating theme?
<johan__> interfaces on: http://pastebin.com/m5cafd632
<johan__> flaccid, that helps?
<drbobb> re flash: the plugin install was broken for a while, failing with a md5 mismatch for the package d/l'd from adobe
<johan__> any ideas?
<drbobb> but now it's different, the plugin does install but it fails to run
<johan__> wlan0 not even showing up
<drbobb> i get a nspluginviewer segfault on every page that has flash embedded
<johan__> can any1 help me sort out my wifi in kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> johan__, what wifi card do you have?
<johan__> canyon usb
<johan__> it worked fine then just stopped
<johan__> not even showing up in knetworkmanager anymore!
<ActionParsnip> johan__, what do you get from ifconfig?
<johan__> and im stumped!
<ActionParsnip> johan__, can you paste the output from ifconfig
<johan__> action: pasted on http://pastebin.com/m5450fdf
<ActionParsnip> johan__, ok so its detected. What is in /etc/networking/interfaces
<Jay-Oh-En> johan__: just so you know you can type "action" then press tab and his name will pop up
<johan__> thx Jay-Oh-En
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En, I love autocomplete :D
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: me too
<[ifr0g]> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<johan__> ActionParsnip: interfaces on http://pastebin.com/m5cafd632
<Jay-Oh-En> johan__: use sudo kate /etc/networking/interfaces
<Jay-Oh-En> im guessing your not a newbie
<johan__> Jay-Oh-En: im a semi ;)
<Jay-Oh-En> johan__: your like me im 3 or 4 mounths using linux
<johan__> exactly. gotta B.Sc in computers but that was windoze
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En, use kdesu for gui apps
<ActionParsnip> johan__, me to in Computer communications :D
<johan__> ActionParsnip: u noticed anythin there yet?
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: but thats not gui
<johan__> i did programming
<Jay-Oh-En> johan__: here ill take a look to
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En, kate uses the gui
<johan__> Jay-Oh-En: paste it here? :-{
<Jay-Oh-En> oh
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En, commands like cp, apt etc do notr
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: well what would it hurt to use sudo
<ActionParsnip> johan__, if you add your wifi info in that file you can config it that way :)
<johan__> ActionParsnip: gonna need ur help there! :'(
<ActionParsnip> johan__, i'd move the auto wlan0 to above iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip :does ubuntu support turbocache?
<ActionParsnip> johan__, do you use wep / wpa at all?
<johan__> mo wep or wap no
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate, no idea man, sorry
<Jay-Oh-En> btw where do you guys live
<johan__> me durbs
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En, UK, Leeds, West Yorkshire
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: i live in las vegas
<johan__> ActionParsnip: so copy the wlan block ahead of eth1?
<johan__> durban, south africa
<ActionParsnip> johan__, yeah
<Jay-Oh-En> johan__: whooo far from me
<ActionParsnip> johan__, and add wireless-mode managed
<johan__> lemme givit a shot
<Jay-Oh-En> alot of africans use linux. is its because its free?
<johan__> ActionParsnip: take it slowly here lol.. add it where?
<ActionParsnip> johan__, wireless-essid XXXXXXX
<ActionParsnip> johan__, add it below the inet wlan0 stuff
<johan__> i run dualboot vista(aarrgh!) and ubuntu, just to learn it
<ActionParsnip> johan__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<Jay-Oh-En> johan__: lol i was jk
 * ActionParsnip hates vista
<flaccid> sorry johan looking now
<johan__> and i suppose my ssid (SMC) goes in place of the XXXXXXX ?
<Stevethepirate> Although DX10 is not possibly native for linux, can one get HD output from a HD movie on linux ?
<ActionParsnip> johan__, yeah
<flaccid> johan__: take out last two lines, reboot and you will have user knetworkmanager back
<ActionParsnip> johan__, if you look at that site you'll get a flavour of what you should have
<johan__> johan__ hates windoze
<ActionParsnip> johan__, once you've added it all save and exit then reboot
<johan__> ok wait, gettin conflicting info here, flaccid say remove, ActionParsnip say add... confused
<flaccid> indeed
<ActionParsnip> johan__, I'm getting you to manually config your wifi
<johan__> can i use a lifeline?
<johan__> lol
<ActionParsnip> johan__, if this doesnt work we'll remove the lines
<flaccid> the scanning will come back in knetworkmanager after you have done what i suggested
<ActionParsnip> johan__, but manual config seems to make stuff work :D
<flaccid> you may not need to reboot if you restart network/manager
<flaccid> nah its because wpa_supplicant & networkmanager
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, just makes it easier than ifup / ifdown for newsb
<johan__> ok, lets do the "may not resboot" one first.....
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, is that what that is?
<flaccid> no manual configuration is required ActionParsnip with knetworkmanager. the last two lines are taking out the scanning
<johan__> remove the last 2 lines of which one?
 * ActionParsnip hands over to flaccid
<ActionParsnip> I just prefer to manually configure so I know its right :)
<flaccid> see /etc/network/interfaces is a bit more complex for wpa and takes out your scanning
<flaccid> well you know its right with secure wireless if you get to the ip config stage of knetworkmanager
<johan__> take out last 2 lines of interfaces?
<flaccid> last 2 stanzas in /etc/network/interfaces johan__
 * Jay-Oh-En likes to manually configure also since his static ip setup doesn't work very well with knetworkmanager
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, he has no security :)
<flaccid> take out iface wlan0 inet dhcp and auto wlan0
<flaccid> thats only 1 access point
<johan__> ActionParsnip: dont need security on wireless at the mo
<flaccid> and no security is not a good practice
<Jay-Oh-En> johan__: how far does your neighbor live from you
<flaccid> but this is not about that. you need to do this to get scanning back
<flaccid> regardless of what ap wanted to connect to
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, its ok if you hide ssid and mac filter ;)
<johan__> Jay-Oh-En: bout a kilometre
<bin4ry> hey together
<Jay-Oh-En> johan__: thats why you dont need security
<flaccid> not really, they made wpa for a reason
<johan__> exactly, and hes got no computer
<bin4ry> some1 gotta help me with enlightenment desktop (e17), i just cant figure out in which category firefox is located?!?
<flaccid> wardriving *cough*
<johan__> lolololololol
<johan__> its bad practise i know, but hey
 * johan__ gonna remove 2 lines now
<flaccid> anyway you can /etc/init.d/networking restart after that
<johan__> ok, no permission 2 change. where i change 2 give write permission?
<flaccid> do a kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<flaccid> or sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces
<johan__> ok managed 2 change, now?
<flaccid> [23:16] <flaccid> anyway you can /etc/init.d/networking restart after that
<johan__> command in terminal?
<flaccid> //etc/init.d/networking restart
<flaccid> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, does that require sudo?
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<flaccid> sorry
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, i got your back man
<flaccid> thanks mate
 * ActionParsnip smiles
<johan__> thats what i thought.. right, so i will be disconnected 4 a while right?
<flaccid> maybe
 * genii wanders in and puts on a pot of coffee
<johan__> lets c
<ActionParsnip> genii, can I have a cup please
<Jay-Oh-En> genii: everytime i see you writing something its about coffee
<johan__> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0. ??????
<genii> Jay-Oh-En: I drink quite a lot of it
<johan__> thats what i got
 * ActionParsnip looks cute and makes a "wants coffee noise"
 * genii slides ActionParsnip a large strong coffee
 * ActionParsnip looks mega happy
 * Jay-Oh-En dumps sugar in it
<flaccid> that might right
<johan__> so now?
<ActionParsnip> cat grats > /usr/genii
<flaccid> might be right. now restart knetworkmanager
<genii> unknown interface means it's not in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<johan__> in gui?
<flaccid> right click on it and see if it can see the networks now
<johan__> AHA!
<johan__> it does!
<Jay-Oh-En> johan__: shhh youll wake the sleeping people
 * genii jolts awake and sips his coffee
<flaccid> so, do i win?
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: only a little
 * ActionParsnip still thinks manual config is better
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: jk
 * Jay-Oh-En thinks ActionParsnip
<flaccid> a manual config would defeat the whole purpose of the networking implementation by ubuntu
<Jay-Oh-En> is right
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: then can you help me?
<Jay-Oh-En> :]
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, the implementation is simple but the actual file itself is so easy to manually edit. I can see your point though
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: ah never mind ill stick to my manual setup
<Johan___> ok, this is on wifi
<Jay-Oh-En> Johan___: nice
<flaccid> well wireless is a user thing not a root thing usually... particularl when its a notebook for example
<Johan___> thanks alot...... but what wouldve caused thar?
<flaccid> those two lines
<flaccid> its a long story why...
<Johan___> yeah i know, but which app put them there?
 * Jay-Oh-En needs some coffee and sugar and milk :]
<flaccid> could of been the manual config in kde or system settings or kcontrol or wherever...
 * genii puts a dab of coffee into Jay-Oh-En's milk and sugar and hands it to him
<Johan___> which brings me 2 my second prob.. sound disappeared!!! :'(
<Johan___> envy24
<flaccid> the reason why it doesn't scan is because its been set explicit in the network interfaces, but wireless requires association so it can't get to the ip config stage. there is a few other reasons too. imo it should still scan and overide if user has perms to the iface
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i install a theme for theme manager and how do i install a login screen
<Jay-Oh-En> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jay-Oh-En> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jay-Oh-En> !theme-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theme-manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jay-Oh-En> ugh
<Jay-Oh-En> I'm gonna go make a gallon of cinnamon coffee
<Johan___> my sound WAS workin tho
<Jay-Oh-En> Johan___: try restarting your comp
<Johan___> tried that be4
<flaccid> restart artsd
<flaccid> or kill it perhaps
<Johan___> restarting
<Jay-Oh-En> stab yourself in the leg then
<Johan___> restart artsd?
<Jay-Oh-En> system settigns
<Johan___> Jay-Oh-En:  pass the knife
<Johan___> k-menu then?
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: help him im trying to do my own thigns
 * Johan___ blushes
<flaccid> yeah um i think need to send it a sighup as its not a system service
<flaccid> Johan do a killall artsd
<flaccid> first
<flaccid> after closing all apps that use sound
<Johan___> alrighty done
<Johan___> gettin m ylinux book back again tonite.. woohoo!
<flaccid> now try sound in app
<Johan___> no sound stil
<flaccid> ok
<Johan___> typed killall artsd in console
<Johan___> played flv file that worked be4
<Johan___> silence
<Jay-Oh-En> try playing a mp3 first
<Johan___> k
<flaccid> or wav
<Jay-Oh-En> hordly anybody uses wav anymore
<Jay-Oh-En> hardly*
<finek> no dziala
<flaccid> lol thats not true.
<Jay-Oh-En> atleast i know i dont
<flaccid> you also need a codec for mp3 which is restricted. another variable to test
<flaccid> test from command line using aplay /path/to/file.wav
<flaccid> eg. aplay /usr/share/firefox/res/samples/test.wav
<flaccid> i guess we could all do aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Notify.wav
<Johan___> silence
<flaccid> or aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<flaccid> ok but it works right?
<Johan___> yep, says playing but hear nothing
<flaccid> ok now check alsamixer and kmix that the required channels or not muted and turned up
<flaccid> or=are
<d0zer> can someone tell me how i can get python 2.5 on kubuntu ?
<flaccid> i think 2.5x is in gutsy
<flaccid> !info python2.5
<ubotu> python2.5: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.5). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-5ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 2801 kB, installed size 10092 kB
<d0zer> hmm.. how can i install it ?
<flaccid> do you know how to install a package?
<d0zer> yep
<flaccid> install the package python2.5
<d0zer> dpkg --purge right ?
<d0zer> :)
<d0zer> its not on the list
<d0zer> i only get 2.4 packages
<flaccid> however see above how it is important.. its is probably already installed
<flaccid> which version of ubuntu you on
<d0zer> kubuntu.. 7.10 gutsy
<d0zer> when i try to install envy i get errors saying it miss python 2.5
<flaccid> you might need to update your repos
<d0zer> w0rd
<flaccid> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install python2.5
<d0zer> its a fresh install
<flaccid> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<flaccid> you get restricted-manager-kde so you don't need it anyway
<Johan___> if i mute/unmute in kmix i can hear it in soeaker, but nothing playin
<Johan___> speaker
<blackflag> can someone tell me what is "RAW- IP"
<blackflag> ?
<Johan___> what can cause that?
<flaccid> not sure
<blackflag> !raw-ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raw-ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Johan___> gonns try a restart
<d0zer> weird.. i dont have the restricted driver manager in kde it seems
<khaije1> anyone know if there is a way to add normalization to my music collection?
<Jay-Oh-En> d0zer: its should be in advenced tab
<Jay-Oh-En> advanced
<khaije1> i've heard of replaygain, but never used it... anyone?
<Johan___> brb
<flaccid> d0zer: kdesu restricted-manager-kde
<johan__> ok restart sorted out sound
<d0zer> flaccid : "Command 'restricted-manager-kde' not found." :/
<flaccid> !info restricted-manager-kde
<ubotu> restricted-manager-kde: manage non-free hardware drivers - KDE frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 288 kB
<flaccid> sorry its optional, you can install it
<johan__> had the wrong master channel in kmix *blush*
<johan__> such a noob error
<flaccid> ah yep usually have to set that to pcm or something
<d0zer> flaccid : weird part is it cant find the restricted-manager-kde package
<flaccid> need to enable restricted
<flaccid> use adept_manager or do it manual
<johan__> ok, somethin that REALLy confuses an (EX!!!!) windoze man is this..... how do u install programs? (sorry, if theres a gd site maybe)
<flaccid> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<flaccid> !software | johan__
<ubotu> johan__: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<d0zer> flaccid : http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/admin/restricted-manager
<d0zer> but i dont have it in my package list, which is weird
<d0zer> do i have to enable to repository or something ?
<flaccid> yes enable restricted
<d0zer> my sources.list has it uncommented.. i give up soon
<flaccid> ok then issue a sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install restricted-manager-kde
<d0zer> my list is uptodate.. its sad
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: wouldnt he have to upgrade also
<flaccid> just try that command and see what it says at the bottom
<flaccid> the package is not installed so can't upgrade it yet
<Jay-Oh-En> oh
<dfaure> hmm, on feisty, librdf0-dev needs libdb4.3-dev but libsvn-dev needs libdb4.4-dev ... this means I have no way of installing both librdf0-dev and libsvn-dev ??
<bucatoamano> kommander works in 64 bit system =
<bucatoamano> ?
<d0zer> Couldnt find package restricted-manager-kde
<flaccid> pastebin your sources.list please d0zer
<Jay-Oh-En> how come i cant install new kdm themes
<Jay-Oh-En> :[
<flaccid> dunno
<d0zer> flaccid : http://pastebin.com/m131f81da
<Jay-Oh-En> whats the command to start the kdm login manager
<flaccid> Jay-Oh-En: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<flaccid> hmm thats a wierd one d0zer. i'll make a new one
<d0zer> i foundt out.. somehow it was using the dapper mirrors
<Jay-Oh-En> its running already
<d0zer> but my distro is gutsy..
<Downix> Morning
<Jay-Oh-En> i meant like open the control for it
<Jay-Oh-En> in terminal
<flaccid> d0zer: you have dapper in your repos...
<flaccid> thats why. you might want to do this
<Jay-Oh-En> so i can see the error when i try to install new kdm theme
<flaccid> !source-o-matic | d0zer
<ubotu> d0zer: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<flaccid> i don't know what you mean Jay-Oh-En
<Jay-Oh-En> when i try to install a kde theme from kcontrol at the systems and admin tab it just flashes then it doesnt show the new theme just installed flaccid thats what i mean
<flaccid> ah ok. unfortunately i don't know about themes sorry
<flaccid> um
<Jay-Oh-En> well its a login theme
<flaccid> oh
<Jay-Oh-En> !kdm login manager
<flaccid> in that case what you do is log out to kdm. then goto say alt+f2 then login, then issue sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop to stop the service then go back to tty then start it manually like this: /usr/bin/kdm -config /var/run/kdm/kdmrc
<dfaure> ctrl+alt+f2, otherwise all you get with alt+f2 is minicli :)
<flaccid> oh yeah
<flaccid> left out the ctrl
<flaccid> thanks dfaure
<Jay-Oh-En> dang
<Jay-Oh-En> how am i gonna remember that
<d0zer> flaccid : how weird is it that i downloaded the newest kubuntu distro from their website today and the adept mirrors was set to dapper.. ?!?!?
<flaccid> lol
<Jay-Oh-En> !kdmtheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmtheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> d0zer: i don't know what touched your sources.list but it doesn't look nice
<d0zer> now alot of packages are broken after updating .. :/
<Jay-Oh-En> d0zer: backup your files and start fresh :]
<flaccid> yeah using wrong sources is not going to be good if you have done and package changes
<flaccid> and=any
 * sub[t]rnl huddles coffee
<sub[t]rnl> morning
<flaccid> Jay-Oh-En: show me what you want to install and i'll do it too. im a smarty pants heh
<sub[t]rnl> running kdmtheme from konsole Jay-Oh-En?
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: lol i just ran that right when you said that
<sub[t]rnl> did it work?
<Jay-Oh-En> but the command didnt work
<sub[t]rnl> try kcmshell kdmtheme
<Jay-Oh-En> that did tha trick
<Jay-Oh-En> i think what i have to do is untar it before installing
<Jay-Oh-En> nope
<Jay-Oh-En> but whatever
<flaccid> link me Jay-Oh-En
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: ok
<sub[t]rnl> I had to install my kdm theme by hand, check kde-look.org, go to kdmtheme's and read the installation howto
<flaccid> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<flaccid> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<flaccid> but yeah show me and i'll work it out heh
<Jay-Oh-En> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/swedish_sunset?content=67800
<Jay-Oh-En> i never have to enter root password?
<sub[t]rnl> newp, shouldn't
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: are you trying
<flaccid> yep
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: i could tsend you all the theme files i downloaded
<flaccid> you on gutsy ?
<flaccid> i got it
<flaccid> just give me a few
<Jay-Oh-En> yes im on gutsy
<flaccid> ok
<Jay-Oh-En> are you going tyo accept those or no?
<flaccid> no. i don't need them.
<Jay-Oh-En> ill abort then
<flaccid> i have a kdm them that you linked me to first
<Jay-Oh-En> brb
<flaccid> ok im going to test this login theme now
<flaccid> just going to test this theme Jay-Oh-En brb
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<flaccid> all you do is this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34131
<flaccid> that didn't work for me...
<robewald|work> hi, when i (require 'pycomlete) in my emacs i get Pymacs helper did not start within 30 seconds. What can I do?
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid:install kde-kdm-themes
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: and try to use true nature theme IT DOESNT WORK
<Jay-Oh-En> god that makes me mad
<flaccid> i kind of remember that ubuntu has bodged this
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: should i purge and reinstall
<Jay-Oh-En> if so whats the command
<flaccid> no its to do with how they implemented kdm and gdm together and don't use the normal configs
<flaccid> iirc
<Jay-Oh-En> so what do i do
<Jay-Oh-En> cause i have no login screen
<Jay-Oh-En> its just a box with a blue background
<flaccid> i can't remember
<flaccid> but i've been in the same situation
<Jay-Oh-En> ugh i wish you knew
<flaccid> i just remember that they have done it non standard
<Jay-Oh-En> autoremove isnt a command anymore?
<Jay-Oh-En> i tried sudo autoremove kdmtheme
<Jay-Oh-En> it said this sudo: autoremove: command not found
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get autoremove kdmtheme
<Jay-Oh-En> completely forgot im so tired
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<sub[t]rnl> that will get rid of dependencies and everything.
<sub[t]rnl> what happened? why you ditching it?
<flaccid> i don't see a point in giving up yet heh
<Jay-Oh-En> i installed legit themes and it doesnt work
<sub[t]rnl> how are you installing them?
<Jay-Oh-En> not even the regular old themes
<flaccid> report it as a bug and see what they do
<Jay-Oh-En> sudo apt-get install kde-kdm-themes
<sub[t]rnl> kdmthemes and kubuntu is a little tricky
<Jay-Oh-En> all i have is a blue background and a box for me to login with
<sub[t]rnl> if you find a theme you like, download it and untar it in your /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes direcotry
<sub[t]rnl> then you can go into kcontrol -> kdmtheme and it will be there for selection
<flaccid> im just going to restart x to try that
<sub[t]rnl> kk
<flaccid> i've untarred the theme and i manually changed  the standard config file and it didn't do anything..
<flaccid> brb
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: still doesnt work
<Jay-Oh-En> i tried that before
<flaccid> um so i restarted x after installing the kdethemes package and its not in kcontrol
<flaccid> kdmthemes i mean
<Jay-Oh-En> ?
<Jay-Oh-En> what
<flaccid> !info
<flaccid> kde-kdm-themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info kde-kdm-themes
<ubotu> kde-kdm-themes: Themes for the K Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007.01-1 (gutsy), package size 2359 kB, installed size 2636 kB
<flaccid> hmm thats not the manager i guess
<flaccid> whats the package for the kcmshell module ?
<flaccid> KDM Theme Manager
<sub[t]rnl> kcmshell is kdelibs4c2a
<sub[t]rnl> kdmtheme
<sub[t]rnl> might be the package your after
<Jay-Oh-En> !info kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 47 kB, installed size 200 kB
<flaccid> oh my bad
<sub[t]rnl> I didn't get the theme to work either.  Its strange cause I am using the finger print scan login/ksplash screen, and have no idea how I got it to work
<sub[t]rnl> :(
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<flaccid> thanks y0
<peterpan_> how to make a partition access rights as only root can change or delete its contents. (wirte permision) and all others including me as username "log1" can only view the contents.
<flaccid> i think ubuntu borked it..
<flaccid> i remember going through this in the past
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, I remember I had to do the run around to get it installed
<sub[t]rnl> should have wrote down what I did
<Jay-Oh-En> dang
<flaccid> ok it looks like its because they use override files for a start
<W8TAH> hi folks - -having trouble with gusty -- it does not want to show the splash screen during startup -- can someone point me in the right direction?
<flaccid> could be debian entirely - please read : /usr/share/doc/kdm/README.Debian
<flaccid> that will show us how to fix the override
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: i dont feel like reading right now im tired and i have to go to school at 10:00am and its 6:01am i want to try to atleast get a nappy in
<flaccid> hahaha
<Jay-Oh-En> lol
<Jay-Oh-En> hold on restarting X
<sachak> hi room
<Jay-Oh-En> it was working before i know that
<Jay-Oh-En> but all of a sudden it isnt :[
<sachak> i have a question for anyone that can help.
<sub[t]rnl> in your kdmrc
<sub[t]rnl> Theme=@@@ToBeReplacedByDesktopBase@@@
<sub[t]rnl> that hasta go :p
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: what do i do?
<sub[t]rnl> change it to Theme=/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes
<sub[t]rnl> or whatever direcotry that was
<Jay-Oh-En> but i still dont know what file to open
<flaccid> so UseTheme=true and Theme=/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/sweden_kdm in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<W8TAH> sachak: just ask - -we'll help if we can
<sachak> I have installed kubuntu 7.0.4 and i'm using a windows network in my office. I can see all the machines on the network but they can't see me ..wat can i do for them to see my kubuntu machine?
<sub[t]rnl> flaccid: yeah I think that might do it
<flaccid> make sure not commented out
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: so what do i do to fix this
<flaccid> i just said it
<Jay-Oh-En> but i still dont know what to do :p
<Jay-Oh-En> :[
<Jay-Oh-En> !pure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> ok kdetheme created me a /etc/default/kdm.d/30_kubuntu_default_settings
<Jay-Oh-En> !pure kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure kubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DjDarkman> hello, how can I turn on the booting to be fully verbose?
<flaccid> ok i will restart X again
<flaccid> brb
<peterpan_> how to make a partition access rights as only root can change or delete its contents. (wirte permision) and all others including me as username "log1" can only view the contents.
<sachak> i have installed samba nad nfs as required to enable me to share my files and folders
<Jay-Oh-En> DjDarkman: should install startup manager
<DjDarkman> Jay-Oh-En: package?
<Jay-Oh-En> DjDarkman: sudo apt-get install startup-manager
<DjDarkman> thanks Jay-Oh-En
<Jay-Oh-En> or if that doesnt work do a aptitude search startup
<finek> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<sub[t]rnl> that worked for me
<sub[t]rnl> Theme=/usr/share/kdm/themes/dir_of_untarred_theme
<sachak> W8TAH i have installed samba nad nfs as required to enable me to share my files and folders
<W8TAH> sachak: im no good at that -- prehaps others will be able to help more
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: you guys know what to do but i dont and IM THE ONE with the problem
<flaccid> still no luck. i'll remove the lower metric default overrides
<sachak> ok
<W8TAH> ive not managed to get that functionality working myself
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: ok, did you download a theme you want?
<sachak> W8TAH i have installed samba nad nfs as required to enable me to share my files and folders
<sachak> sorry
<Jay-Oh-En> kdmtheme isnt working for me altogether
<W8TAH> np
<sachak> i have installed samba nad nfs as required to enable me to share my files and folders
<flaccid> ok one more try
<sachak> anyone out here that can help me
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: well, how can I help you if you wont answer me? heh?
<W8TAH> folks for some resaon, when i boot up, after grub, the screen goes blank untill KDM starts -- i know there is to be a splash screen there -- how do i make it appear?
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: kdmtheme isnt working for me altogether
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: yes, I know
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: I'll tell you how to get it to work, have you downloaded a theme that you want to use?
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: from kde-look.org
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: yes
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: ok, do this, sudo cp themename.tar /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: then -> cd /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/ && sudo tar xvf themename.tar
<Jay-Oh-En> cp: cannot stat `LoveKDE_KDM': No such file or directory
<Jay-Oh-En> cp: cannot stat `Theme-0.1.tar.bz2': No such file or directory
<Jay-Oh-En> cp: cannot stat `LoveKDE_KDM': No such file or directory
<Jay-Oh-En> cp: cannot stat `Theme-0.1.tar.bz2': No such file or directory
<Jay-Oh-En> oops
<Jay-Oh-En> sudo cp LoveKDE_KDM Theme-0.1.tar.bz2 /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/
<Jay-Oh-En> thats what i typed
<sub[t]rnl> why do you have a space there?
<sub[t]rnl> in LoveKDE_KDM and Theme-0.1.tar.bz2
<sub[t]rnl> is that all one file?
<Jay-Oh-En> sudo cp ~/Desktop/LoveKDE.tar.bz2 /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/
<sub[t]rnl> ok, now go into the themes dir
<Jay-Oh-En> that worked
<sub[t]rnl> cd /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes
<Jay-Oh-En> done
<sub[t]rnl> then sudo tar -jxvf LoveKDE.tar.bz2
<Jay-Oh-En> kdm login manager isnt working for me at all i cant even use the default theme
 * sub[t]rnl sighs
<sub[t]rnl> we're not done yet
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<Jay-Oh-En> done
<Jay-Oh-En> i did that
<sub[t]rnl> did you unzip? ok
<mohamed> hi
<Jay-Oh-En> should i show you everything it untared
<sub[t]rnl> now, sudo kate /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<sub[t]rnl> tell me when you have it opened
<Jay-Oh-En> i have it open
<sub[t]rnl> ok, scroll down to the [X Greeter] tag or whatever
<Jay-Oh-En> yep
<sub[t]rnl> and go down to Theme=@@
<flaccid> i got it working
<Jay-Oh-En> Theme=@@@ToBeReplacedByDesktopBase@@@
<sub[t]rnl> your going to put Theme=/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/LoveKDE/
<flaccid> by manual. not sure exactly how. how to specify the xml file in the kdm config and not just the dir i think...
<Jay-Oh-En> UseBackground=true
<Jay-Oh-En> UserCompletion=false
<Jay-Oh-En> UserList=true
<flaccid> i mean i had to specify xml config file explicitly, not the theme dir
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, it worked for me just using the dir
<flaccid> i started kdm manual going to see if it works with init.d now
<flaccid> i think it could be this sweden theme maybe
<Jay-Oh-En> let me restart X
<flaccid> brb
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: no
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<Jay-Oh-En> didnt work
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: didnt work
<sub[t]rnl> yeah cause we weren't done
<Jay-Oh-En> oh hehe
<Jay-Oh-En> ok open file again?
<Jay-Oh-En> kdmrc
<sub[t]rnl> you need to add in -> UseTheme=True under the Theme=/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/whateverthemedir/
<Jay-Oh-En> now restart X
<Jay-Oh-En> ?
<flaccid> ok that works. so now the test is to see if the overrides work again by changing to a dif theme with kdmtheme
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: yup
<Jay-Oh-En> it couldnt open the theme
<Jay-Oh-En> or dir
<sub[t]rnl> make sure you gave it the correct directory
<sub[t]rnl> in kdmrc
<Jay-Oh-En> lets start over
<Jay-Oh-En> with thise file newtux.tar.gz
<flaccid> ok restart x more time. if it goes back to original kubuntu theme then the overrides in /etc/default/kdm.d fail..
<Jay-Oh-En> nvm
<Jay-Oh-En> how do you rename in console
<sub[t]rnl> mv
<Jay-Oh-En> didnt work
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: this is the name of the folder LoveKDE_KDM Theme-0.1
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i rename that
<sub[t]rnl> thats the name of the folder in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/ ?
<Jay-Oh-En> yes
<veein> ?
<Jay-Oh-En> i did cd to that dir
<Jay-Oh-En> no what
<Jay-Oh-En> now*
<sub[t]rnl> sudo mv LoveKDE(then hit tab) nameitwhatever
<flaccid> ok so doing it explicit in the config file works, the overrides fail!
<flaccid> i guess we could research why that is because it means that kdmtheme doesn't work - it doesn't load /etc/defaults/kdm.d/*
<flaccid> but i can't be bothered to find out or look at log/output
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<Jay-Oh-En> IT WORKED
<flaccid> yerp, but its stupid that the overrides fail.
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<flaccid> how annoying
<sub[t]rnl> flaccid: we should just redo kdmtheme sometime
<sub[t]rnl> one weekend
<flaccid> kdmtheme is fine
<flaccid> it creates the correct config file /etc/defaults/kdm.d
<flaccid> in there
<flaccid> but they are not included...
<flaccid> could be a case of ubuntu breaking debian..
<Jay-Oh-En> the background in konqueror is black how do i change to white
<sub[t]rnl> flaccid: hrm, yeah.  I see the kdm.d settings changing as expected
<Jay-Oh-En> and how do i untar a .tar.gz
<flaccid> yeah its sad
<sub[t]rnl> tar zxvf
<sub[t]rnl> flaccid: agreed
<Jay-Oh-En> so what are they going to do to fix it
<Jay-Oh-En> ?
<sub[t]rnl> black magic!
<flaccid> that true-nature kdm theme is nice
<sub[t]rnl> thats what!
<flaccid> well you can submit a bug on launchpad and then that will probably be cross-referenced with another bug report or something
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<sub[t]rnl> i use ichigo as a backdrop to my login theme.  Then it goes to the finger print scan ksplash
<sub[t]rnl> http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/ichigo.jpg
<flaccid> nice
<sub[t]rnl> txya
<sub[t]rnl> ok, i need some coffee after this madness that is login themes...
<flaccid> im dual display with new dell 24in widescreen and notebook and desktop
<Jay-Oh-En> i wish the kdmtheme tool worked so i didnt have to change them like this everytime
<sub[t]rnl> flaccid: oh nice
<sub[t]rnl> flaccid: what resolution do you use on the 24 inch?
<Jay-Oh-En> im dual display with two 42 inch screen tvs
<flaccid> Jay-Oh-En: you can use the kdem theme to install new themes from tar i think then just edit the main kdmrc Theme directive
<flaccid> 1920x1200
 * sub[t]rnl whistles
<sub[t]rnl> vid card?
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: jk
<Jay-Oh-En> haha
<Jay-Oh-En> that would be AMAZING tho
<flaccid> um nvidia 8400 i think
<Jay-Oh-En> and my eyes wouldnt be able to handel it
<sub[t]rnl> flaccid: cool, using twinview for extended desktop?
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: lol
<Jay-Oh-En> lol
<flaccid> nah xrandr
<flaccid> can do on open source drivers..
<sub[t]rnl> I use a 12" monitor
<sub[t]rnl> its actually a bright lite i just rigged up...
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<flaccid> heheh
<sub[t]rnl> I use duals with it
<flaccid> i use this command to enable the dual: xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1920x1200 --right-of LVDS
<sub[t]rnl> bright light + etcha sketch
<flaccid> its sweet as
<sub[t]rnl> its tight
<flaccid> i use the dvi for the desktop and switch. this lcd can take all video inputs as well
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<sub[t]rnl> I just have two crt's on my desk, and a laptop off to the side.
<flaccid> my 1tb NAS is configured to. so now i need to get back to work one day heh
<sub[t]rnl> I actually run my main monitor off my laptop
<sub[t]rnl> and thats what I'm on now
<flaccid> ouchy. yeah crts hurt my eyes too much
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: im just going to use the true-nature one it looks the best
<sub[t]rnl> Sysinfo for 'bangarang': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz at 1000 MHz (3325 bogomips), HD: 19/102GB, RAM: 840/1001MB, 144 proc's, 15.29h up
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: ok you hippy
<Jay-Oh-En> =(
<flaccid> thats similar to my desktop i think
<Tm_T> Jay-Oh-En: its good :)
<Jay-Oh-En> lol
<Jay-Oh-En> whats the command in terminal for all system info
<flaccid> there is none
<flaccid> there are things like lshw
<Jay-Oh-En> well i just found one i think
<flaccid> lspci
<flaccid> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<flaccid> what is it Jay-Oh-En
<Jay-Oh-En> basically i have all raid devices
<Jay-Oh-En> jon
<flaccid> also lsb_release -a
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: sound it out
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: and see what those letters spell
<Jay-Oh-En> oops i missread what you said
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<flaccid> ah ok
<Jay-Oh-En> i thought you said what is Jay-Oh-En
<Jay-Oh-En> try sysinfo
<flaccid> w0a a lot of deps
<Jay-Oh-En> and the gives alot of specs
<Jay-Oh-En> you just have to install it
<flaccid> cool
<Jay-Oh-En> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+
<Jay-Oh-En> 2100.186 MHz
<Jay-Oh-En> omg this gives you EVERYTHING
<flaccid> what about sex
<opdensteinen> name /Gogoacquan
<Jay-Oh-En> haha
<opdensteinen> ^
<opdensteinen> ^
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: hump your computer then and only then it will give you sex
<flaccid> oky
<Jay-Oh-En> but it will feel horrible
<Jay-Oh-En> the fan ochey
<Jay-Oh-En> ouch
<Jay-Oh-En> bye guys and thanks for all your help sub[t]rnl and flaccid PEACE!!!
<flaccid> plur
<opdensteinen> how do i change my name again?:)
<flaccid> on irc you type /nick newnickname
<Gogoacquan> thx
<flaccid> np
<Gogoacquan> does anyone know where i can find the latest version of my kernel?
<flaccid> well your kernel is its latest version Gogoacquan
<flaccid> do you want to upgrade the kernel?
<Gogoacquan> yes
<flaccid> just do an update via adept
<flaccid> fetch updates then install any. if there is a new kernel for your release it will let you d/l it
<Gogoacquan> because it doesnt work with the gotas project
<Gogoacquan> ok
<Gogoacquan> gatos
<flaccid> what is gotas project and what is its requirement for kernel?
<flaccid> !find gatos
<ubotu> Found: gatos, libgatos-dev, libgatos0
<flaccid> !info gatos
<ubotu> gatos: ATI All-in-Wonder TV capture software. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.5-16ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 134 kB, installed size 580 kB (Only available for i386)
<Gogoacquan> thats it
<flaccid> just install the package gatos
<Gogoacquan> over the adept manager
<Gogoacquan> ?
<flaccid> yep its in universe
<Gogoacquan> ok thx
<flaccid> np
 * Eldaria_away is back.
<hdevalence> where would I get a non-customized version of KDE?
<flaccid> kde.org
<hdevalence> i mean, what distro does the least amount of disto-specific customization?
<flaccid> thats a subjective question, im not sure anyone could answer
<bazhang> hdevalence: linux from scratch
<hungrymouse> I've tried to partition an NTFS partiton using QTParted; after I'd set the new sizes the graphical representation of that partition went red and the "space used" field changed to N/A. Will this destroy my data?
<bucatoamano> hello where are the entries for the menu bar ?
<ardchoille> bucatoamano: You mean "Applications System Places" ?
<bucatoamano> ardchoille: no the .desktop file,
<ardchoille> bucatoamano: ~/.local/share/applications
<pteague_work> is there a keyboard shortcut for changing tabs in konsole?
<ardchoille> bucatoamano: system-wide would be /usr/share/applications
<sub[t]rnl> shift + direction arrows
<bsander> pteague_work: <Shift>left/right
<pteague_work> ah, there we go, thanks much :)
<bucatoamano> ardchoille: :) thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<RichEd> Riddell: ping
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> How can I check what interface for wifi do I have ?
<sub[t]rnl> iwconfig
<frojnd> thanx sub[t]rnl
<maninder> were would i get my ati graphics card driver
<nosrednaekim> maninder: from the restricted-manager-kde
<bazhang> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> thanks bazhang
<maninder> will adept work
<maninder> to search for them
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: hi!
<bazhang> maninder: did you read that link?
<nosrednaekim> maninder: yes, but its better to use the restricted-manager because it will configure your Xorg for you.
<maninder> okay thanks
<maninder> but i got kubuntu
<maninder> would it be same file name
<Tm_T> Ubuntu is Kubuntu
<maninder> my kubuntu is acting weird
<maninder> i installed compiz and when i restart the settings done save
<maninder> and the number of desktops doesnt work i pit it as pne but i see 4
<maninder> you think i should reinstall kubuntu
<bazhang> maninder: best ask in #compiz-fusion
<amorakProb> I have a problem wiht Amarok and I would feel great, if someone could help me: in wich way I can make it possible, that amarok does not connect any database at the internet for extra/meta-information of music?
<jhutchins> amorakProb: I think you can just delete the CDDB server from the configuration (under engine) and it won't try to connect (or will at least fail quickly), but you can also ask in #amarok.
<amorakProb> thanks for help, i am asking there now
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: !!1
<BluesKaj> Hi Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> funny hat for you sir
<bazhang> nice
<poison> hi guys
<Tm_T> poison: I said so?
<ubuntu_> anybody out there?
<sub[t]rnl> Greetings ubuntu_, Welcome to #Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> thats with a CAPITAL K!
<nosrednaekim> XD
<ubuntu_> thanx
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<livingdaylight> hola kubunteros!
<livingdaylight> how is kde4 coming along?
<adamB> does anyone know of a good (QT/KDE based is posible) real time guitar effects program?
<adamB> if possible*
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: quite well, i'm using it regularly
<nosrednaekim> adamB: yeah.... forgot its name tho... started with a C
<nosrednaekim> !info creox
<ubotu> creox: real-time guitar effects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2rc2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 285 kB, installed size 792 kB
<nosrednaekim> there ya go
<trappist> I'm using kde4 daily, because the install broke my kde3 :/
<adamB> ah thank you!
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim, is final release still expected for December?
<nosrednaekim> trappist: how so?
<peterpan_> i am using kubuntu. i cant setup my tv tuner. alpha tv tuner. i went to linuxtv.com and installled the dvb . i used kdetv and mythtv. i cant make it work. any help?
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: January
<livingdaylight> ok, its been moved forward it seems
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | peterpan_
<ubotu> peterpan_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hungrymouse> I've tried to partition an NTFS partiton using QTParted; after I'd set the new sizes the graphical representation of that partition went red and the "space used" field changed to N/A. Will this destroy my data?
<trappist> nosrednaekim: I can't right-click the desktop, alt-f2 and alt-space doesn't work, and kicker's kinda broke
<nosrednaekim> trappist: interesting.... same thing happened to me, but I thout it was compiz.
<nosrednaekim> trappist: kde4 doesn't work though?
<loonyxp> Hello, I have a problem with konqueror, it does not load https sites anymore. Firefox does. Normal sites work though. What could be the problem? Any help appreciated!
<trappist> nosrednaekim: it may be compiz, I use it too.  kde4 works, but it has a ways to go before I'm happy with it
<peterpan_> nosrednaekim - iam new. i just know i have alpha tv tuner card.
<nosrednaekim> peterpan_: yeah, well, read that page and see if anyone else has gotten it working, and how.
<frojnd> For wlan-ng and orinoco_cs     based nics, monitor mode is entered automatically when the ’Start’ button     is clicked to initiate a capture session. Other card types must be put     into monitor mode outside of airsnort, prior to clicking Start.  Well I have other card broadcom and how can I put my card into monitor outside the arisnort ??
<peterpan_> nosrednaekim how to know at which port is my tv tuner connected? and is enabled. i mean i installed the driver "dvb" from linuxtv.com    .. is it installed good ?
<nosrednaekim> frojnd: wasn't aware that broadcoms even support monitor
<frojnd> sorry nosrednaekim  I have ndiswrapper :S
<nosrednaekim> frojnd: ndiswrapper doesn't support monitor AFAIK
<nosrednaekim> peterpan_: the driver is probably in the kernel by default.
<frojnd> nosrednaekim, hm .. :S
<artur_> what could i do to make my Firefox 3.0 (Gran Paradiso) recognize the jre plugin? I've already installed it, but the browser always show me a message about downloading and istalling this.
<adamB> ok i have creox but i can't work out how to use it, i'm using a analog to usb thing and can record me playing in kwave but i can't get creox to see the guitar :S
<adamB> do i have to do something in jack?
<nosrednaekim> adamB: you need a rela-time kernel and all of the jack toolkits. I never did get it working, but I really never tried either.
<peterpan_> nosrednaekim how do i know which port is my tv tuner on. and can it be accessible by the right app?
<sub[t]rnl> frojnd: try setting sudo iwconfig device mode Monitor
<nosrednaekim> peterpan_: take a look at "sudo lshw"
<adamB> nosrednaekim: hmmm, the jack control thing seems to see the guitar when i start plucking strings, i think i'll play arounf with jack and see if i can get this working :P
<nosrednaekim> adamB: k
<frojnd> sub[t]rnl, and thos command: iwconfig device mode Monitor  will do what ?
<sub[t]rnl> if the driver is capable, yeah it will put it in monitor mode
<frojnd> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<frojnd>     SET failed on device device ; No such device.
<frojnd> nah :S
<sub[t]rnl> change "device" to your device
<sub[t]rnl> like, eth0 or wlan0 or whatever your wireless device is
<frojnd> sub[t]rnl, and if I sucess how can I set that my device won't be monitor any more but as it was before ?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo iwconfig eth0 mode Managed
<sub[t]rnl> or whatever the interface is
<sub[t]rnl> (ps leave your neighbors WEP key alone)
 * sub[t]rnl chuckles
<frojnd> sub[t]rnl, do u know maybe how can I check what interface I'm at now
<frojnd> u know what they say, fight fire with fire..
<sub[t]rnl> ooer, so you are engaging in naughtiness.
<sub[t]rnl> can't help you now, or i'll hear it from Tm_T
<sub[t]rnl> sowwy
<Tm_T> frojnd: what exactly you're trying to do?
<sigma_kubuntu> html
<sub[t]rnl> I'm guessing trying to get his wireless card in monitor mode to collect iv's using airodump on wifi traffic
<sub[t]rnl> but i've been wrong before
<frojnd> Tm_T, yep
<frojnd> Tm_T, Notice: you must place your card into monitor mode manually. Channel scan may not be available
<someon1> j #legion
<awag> can someone give me a hand with xvid?
<Tm_T> !helpme
<awag> i have it installed, and i can watch xvid videos
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<awag> but when i try to build ffmpeg with xvid encoding support
<awag> it says i don't have xvid
<droom> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tm_T> awag: you have what issue exactly? tried what, also what have you installed?
<Tm_T> !bot > droom
<droom> sorry
<Tm_T> droom: no need to be sorry :)
<Tm_T> awag: yes?
<wraithmagi> anyone know if ati driver is ever going to have full support for radeon xpress 200m?
<awag> basically, i want to convert some files to xvid mpeg4 for my ipod using a script that i have that uses ffmpeg, but I need to recompile ffmpeg with xvid encoding support enabled, but when i try to do that, it complains i don't have xvid installed
<Tm_T> wraithmagi: hopefully, but who knows
<awag> i have installed libxvidcore4
<Tm_T> !medibuntu | awag
<ubotu> awag: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sub[t]rnl> !find divx
<ubotu> Found: divxcomp, avifile-divx-plugin
<Tm_T> that might save a lot of trouble for you awag
<awag> ok i'll take a look at those
<awag> thanks
<wraithmagi> seems like cutting off your nose to spite your face to me...
<wraithmagi> re: ati drivers...
<Tm_T> wraithmagi: ?
<sub[t]rnl> rofl
<wraithmagi> just that there's so many laptops and other desktop boxes that use that IGP...
<wraithmagi> not providing a complete linux driver seems stupid...
<Tm_T> wraithmagi: from ati, yes
<Tm_T> wraithmagi: let them hear your opinion, with reasonable arguments ;)
<wraithmagi> yeah... just venting... have to run compiz-fusion thru xgl... but desktop has nvidia card so I can run native...
<wraithmagi> if all xpress 200m owners did that then it might help...
<Tm_T> wraithmagi: one is better than none ;)
<Tm_T> sub[t]rnl: erm, ok, interesting :)
<sub[t]rnl> Tm_T: lol
<dm> Is there a way to have konversation join the channels automatically, I havent found anything
<sub[t]rnl> hit f2, then edit your server to add auto join channels
<Delvien> genius, thanks
<bazhang> sub[t]rnl: thanks! I've been wondering that forever
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, i actually wrote a ruby script to auto join channels, when it was right in front of me the whole time
<sub[t]rnl> :<
<adamB> how do i get a low latencey kernel in kubuntu gutsy?
<Tm_T> !rt
<ubotu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/Gutsy
<Tm_T> this one?
<dm_> Ok, what about getting konversation to shopw up in the notification tray in Gnome ? :)
<adamB> thanks
<anakin_> Hello all, I am working on a freshly installed gutsy. for some reason, when i sign into my msn-im account, Kopete crashes.
<SSJ_GZ> anakin_: Have you updated yet?
<anakin_> yep, if by update you mean apt-get update and installing everything upgradeable, yes.
<anakin_> at first i thought it could have been due to my previous attempt to install kde4-rc. but after a few dependency failures i removed the libs. no other app seem to be giving problem except kopete.
<SSJ_GZ> anakin_: That's odd.  That exact problem was in the initial version of Gutsy, but was fixed by a later upgrade.
<Tm_T> andrej_: what problem?
<Tm_T> baaah
<Tm_T> ColonelKlink: even
<Tm_T> andrej_: sorry about my hilight, carry on :)
<ColonelKlink> well, SSJ_GZ- even more odd. when i said, apt-get update, actually i was running synaptic update. and there werent any upgradeable packages after the i hit reload. however, adept seems to have found new upgradeable packages...hopefully this will fix it
<SSJ_GZ> ColonelKlink: Hopefully - let us know how it goes!
<x-demon> how i can configure 5-button mouse in ubuntu?
<mabo> ciao kulibunti che non siet altro
<mabo> :D
<BluesKaj> !it | mabo
<ubotu> mabo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mabo> da quando ?
<mabo> I didn.t know
<mabo> sorry
<jussi01> mabo: :)
<mabo> I'm writing from ubuntu 7.10
<jussi01> mabo: how can we help?
<mabo> seems work fine
<mabo> jussi01 I juts wanna chat from my ubuntu
<mabo> :D
<jussi01> !ot | mabo
<ubotu> mabo: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<anakin_> can anyone point me to a help page thats a sure fire way to install kde4. so far, the guides i've followed failed :(
<BluesKaj> mabo, Kubuntu IRC chat client is Konverstion
<BluesKaj> err Konversation
<jussi01> anakin_: the one in /topic is the best!
<anakin_> lets see...
<jussi01> !kde4 > anakin_
<BluesKaj> jussi01, are you running kde4 ?
<anakin_> jussi01: yeah, thats the one i followed earlier. I guess it failed because I'd not fully updated all packages after initial installation.
<jussi01> BluesKaj: I have it installed an can run it BluesKaj
<jussi01> BluesKaj: Im not on it atm
<BluesKaj> ok jussi01, was just curious if it installed without probs , cuz my 2 tries weren't successful :P
<jussi01> weird that everyone is having problems - went fine here.
<BluesKaj> has to do with hardware recognition I think
<jussi01> ahh
<maninder> how do i get ati drivers
<maninder> i tried reading of the ubuntu site its not the same for kubuntu
<Tm_T> !ati | maninder
<ubotu> maninder: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maninder> its not the same
<BluesKaj> maninder, goto the ati site
<maninder> i tries reading it
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: whatta?
<Tm_T> maninder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: care to explain? I'm interested :)
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, the ati site has the right drivers for those cards that aren't using the restricted driver
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: yes but we don't know it yet?
<BluesKaj> some work some don't
<Tm_T> true :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: (un)fortunately we should endorse "official" methods that are supported
<Tm_T> if those fails, then others
<hydrogen> (re)fortunatly!
<Dr_willis> about the only diff. should be the name of the package manger, or the restricted-manager tool.
<Dr_willis> But i havent kept up with the latest ati developments. just for my old ati cards.
<underdog5004> I'm trying to compile firefox, and as a dependency, I ended up compiling gnome-desktop-2.20.1...which subsequently failed. I've googled around, but I haven't found anything...here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m3b9467d2
<underdog5004> Thank you!
<jussi01> underdog5004: why are you trying to compile it??? o.O
<hydrogen> why are you trying to do anything with it is the more appropriate question :)
<underdog5004> jussi01: why wouldn't I?
<underdog5004> :) @ hydrogen
<jussi01> underdog5004: it in the repos...
<Dr_willis> Very little gained. and a lot of hassles
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, the ATI recomended drivers don't provide 3D & DRI for some cards , so the kubuntu default restricted drivers are better
<underdog5004> oh crap, sorry, wrong channel...thought I was in #gentoo!
<underdog5004> lol
<Dr_willis> So the state of ATi drivers under linux - is still a bit of a disaster. :)
<jussi01> underdog5004: :)
<underdog5004> thanks anyway
<Minataku> Yeah, AMD didn't really release any USEFUL details on their crappy cards
<BluesKaj> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeonhdd.html
<Minataku> And they're still not making useful drivers for them, either
<Chousuke> Minataku: They're supposed to release more soon'ish
<sean__> I don't seem able to launch firefox at all
<sean__> really annoying
<Dr_willis> Ati alwyas seem to be saying that.
<Minataku> sean__: Check it's not already running but stuck
<sean__> it's not running - ps aux | grep fire
<Chousuke> the 3d specs are probably an order of magnitude more complicated and more encumbered than the 2d specs
<Dr_willis> firefox seems weird how it handles its own crashes.. "cant load it.. another session is loaded.. ect"
<Chousuke> and who knows how long AMD prepared those 2d specs, too :/
<Minataku> Chousuke: Despite the fact that nobody really cares about the 2D specs since those are pretty much all reverse engineered to a useful state
<sean__> I'm not getting any error messages even launching from command line
<sean__> it seems to start to launch then stops
<efond> hi , where i can put some programme to auto start , i don`t see sesions like in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> I'm still using the 8.37 driver cuz the 8.43 recomended driver doesn't do Google Earth etc
<Chousuke> Minataku: well they can't just go and dump the documentation on the internet.
<sean__> I've ven tried uninstalling and reinstalling
<Chousuke> Minataku: they'd probably accidentally break agreements and NDAs and whatnot.
<Minataku> They could at least put more steam into writing a good Linux driver
<Dr_willis> sean__,  try renaming/moving your .firefox dir. and under a new user. is a better test then trying the 'windows way' of 'uninstalling/reinstalling/praying'
<Minataku> Which, so far, they still haven't.
<Chousuke> Minataku: maybe they're waiting after they get the 3d specs cleared and out
<Dr_willis> or is it the .mozilla dir. i forget.
<sean__> .mozilla
<efond> can u help me please
<efond> hi , where i can put some programme to auto start , i don`t see sesions like in ubuntu?
<sean__> I'm not sure how much use that would be, although all my data is that folder that doesn't appear to be where firefox is launched from as they are no executable files in that directory!
<pag> !autostart | efond
<ubotu> efond: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<billytwowilly> any idea what could cause all computers on my network to not be able to ping a web address that all the network ping websites can ping?
<billytwowilly> the dns resolves to the same ip too.
<sean__> I think I'll back up reinstall and use my laptop in the meantime
<efond> 10x
<efond> :)
<sean__> how long would it take to copy 50GB to a usb drive
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Someone at work asked me how to grab these online flash games for playing offline. (at work of course) Would that httrack (?) program be able to do that?
<BluesKaj> !autostart | efond
<ubotu> efond: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<BluesKaj> oops
<jussi01> BluesKaj: lol
<BluesKaj> jussi01, actually I use  /usr/share/autostart
<johan__> gday
 * johan__ waves
<rothchild> does anyone have a work around to get compiz started earlier in the boot process so i don't have to watch kwin get loaded and then replaced?
<rothchild> lol watch kwin get loaded and then replaced sounds like an amy winehouse song ;-)
<johan__> does anyone know of a gui program in kubuntu that will convert flvs to mp3s?
<sub[t]rnl> rothchild: yup
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. isent a flv like a video?
<emilsedgh> johan__: soundkonverter
<Dr_willis> or am i confused again.
<johan__> flv is flash video
<johan__> emilsedgh: thanks alot
<Dr_willis> so you want just the sound from it? or is there some sort of mp3 video  i am confused about?
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<emilsedgh> oh
<rothchild> is that yup work around or yup winehouse?
 * Dr_willis  is soooo confused.
<emilsedgh> johan__: one thing
<white_eagle> KDE 4, when?
<emilsedgh> johan__: i dunno that if it works with flv's
<sub[t]rnl> rothchild: echo export KDEWM="compiz --replace" >> ~/.bashrc
<emilsedgh> johan__: you could use ffmpeg too, ffmpeg -i input.flv out.mp3
<sub[t]rnl> it won't touch kwin that way
<sinthetek>  i recently upgraded my sister's system to gutsy and i notice that sshd takes a lot longer to respond now
<rothchild> gentleman and a scholar, thank you
<peterpan_> how to use my tv card (alpha tv tuner card) ? http://pastebin.ca/822256
<denis> olá
<sinthetek> is there a new config setting to make sshd wait an extra few seconds to establish connection or something?
<denis> kubuntubr?
<jpatrick> !pt | denis
<ubotu> denis: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<denis> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<denis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sinthetek> seems to take equally long (like 5 sec) to be prompted for password and the only devices between systems is a voip router that has always worked fine wiht same config
<sinthetek> i think mysqld is taking a little longer to respond too but not sure
<johan__> im just lookin 4 a converter 4 the audio to stop my fiance nagging so she can do it windoze like :]
<rothchild> echo export KDEWM="compiz --replace" >> ~/.bashrc hmm not sure it worked, is the syntax right?
 * peterpan_ needs help
<sinthetek> certainly seems like it... all of pages on my site that call mysql from it are taking longer to load
<rothchild> on restarting x I got: bash: export: `--replace': not a valid identifier
<johan__> soundkonverter only converts 2 wav not mp3 :(
<johan__> and does not take flvs :(((
<sub[t]rnl> rothchild: edit your ~/.bashrc and add the line in at the bottom
<sinthetek> is it possible one of these 500 extra modules could be impeding my network stack somehow?
<bazhang> peterpan_: try the ubuntuforums or searching the web while you wait for an answer
<peterpan_> bazhang ok
<johan__> i need a kubuntu app that will take flvs and just extract the audio to mp3
<denis> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<white_eagle> how to install KDE 4 RC2
<peterpan_> bazhang i think you advised me for chmod thing. when i asked    how to make a directory readonly to all users and writable/deletable to only root ?           how exactly to do that... ?
<Tm_T> !kde4 | white_eagle
<LjL> white_eagle: type /topic
<ubotu> white_eagle: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Tm_T> hahah
<johan__> does any1 know an app like that on kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> If you can get it to wav. theres other tools that can convert wav to mp3
<johan__> Dr_willis: yeah, but soundkonverter does not even accept flvs
<Dr_willis> im not suprised at that :)
<johan__> yeah true
<johan__> but stil, isit possible?
<johan__> i know in windoze u can use super
<BluesKaj> what about streaming the audio thru VLC to file  ..haven't done it myself but I've heard that it can be done
<johan__> now imagine explaining that 2 my fiance......... :-{
<sinthetek> www.mentalcases.net/~sinthetek/netprob.txt
<johan__> i need an easy point/click wait, done solution
<johan__> windoze lik,e
<johan__> like
<sinthetek> (note the ~4.9 sec delay between when first packet is detected and when sshd finally prompts for pass)
<Lynoure> johan__: When the need is great enough, the solution will appear. That's how it tends to go.
<johan__> Lynoure: true that, but i kinda imagined the need is there
<johan__> im googling at the mo, if i find i will let ya know
<Dr_willis> if you can stand to use super. :) ya could set up vmware and windows xp/95 and use super I guess..   i found super so.... well - i wont go there.. :)
<rothchild> have you tried running 'super' under WINE?
<Dr_willis> super was so.. 'weirdly' written - Id be suprised if it worked with wine. I think i tried that ocne.
<johan__> super is crappy, but as far as conversion goes, it was the only prog i found that does all converstions in 1
<sinthetek> hm... actually it looks like client system is causing the delay...
<rothchild> I don't know the app but I have observed that WINE keeps getting better
<rothchild> there's been a couple of things it's run for me where I thought 'no way!'
<Dr_willis> I think SUper last i looked at it. broke some bits of the GPL also. :)
<johan__> was pretty cool, flv to mp3,3gp,wmv, u name it. it can do a lot, but crappy written i think
<johan__> gave me this weird white window with just an OK button i had 2 click before it loads!
<Dr_willis> I think super is doing a lot of that with backend tools.
<rothchild> sorry I was a bit late to the party are we trying to rip audio from flash videos?
<johan__> rothchild: yeah, lookin 4 kde converter from flv 2 mp3
<johan__> u know any 4 kubuntu?
<bazhang> !u | johan__
<ubotu> johan__: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<BluesKaj> johan__, don't use numbers in place of words , it's confusing to us old guys
<Lynoure> johan__: flv to ogg is done, that to mp3 is easy, too... put all in a shell script and it's simple one-step process
<Dr_willis> Perhaps he IS dutch@! :0
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<johan__> im afrikaans..... thats close enough to dutch i suppose.. does that count?
<bazhang> no
<Dr_willis> Only 'Prince' is allowed to to that. :)
<rothchild> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Perl+Audio+Converter?content=25766&PHPSESSID=78e0fb75da1e55febcccb685cf1ed000
<rothchild> haven't tried it though
<BluesKaj> johan__, I Repeat ! don't use numbers in place of words , it's confusing to us old guys
<Dr_willis> Im glad i got some of these PopCap Games workign with wine. :) Bookworm adveutres is fun.
<johan__> um.... i did not use a number there, did i?
<BluesKaj> <johan__> rothchild: yeah, lookin 4 kde converter from flv 2 mp3
<johan__> afrikaans pretty much is dutch.... sigh.. o well
<johan__> the numbers come automatically..... will concentrate more...
<BluesKaj> this is an english chat, not dutch or afrikaans
 * johan__ bashes his head against the wall
<BluesKaj> ok, maybe that will help :)
<johan__> hehehe
<johan__> so perl audio converter should work in kubuntu?
<rothchild> there's a .deb in that link i posted I'm just playing with it now
<BluesKaj> well, I'm having problems with K3B not burning on DVD+RWs ...it's real slow and freezes up 50% of the time
<xeross> hey
<johan__> will check myself as well
<johan__> under the deb link which one do you download?
<Dr_willis> BlueDevil,  i had some odd crash that made k3b do that th eother day.. rebooted and it was fine
<rothchild> http://linuxappfinder.com/debian/pool/main/p/pacpl/pacpl_4.0.0-1_i386.deb
<rothchild> it's the most recent non beta
<ronald__> alguien me puede ayudar tengo un problema en  kubuntu
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ronald_> tengo un problema con wine alguien me podria ayuda??
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, i presume that entry was directed at me , i reinstalled K3B , but it's still really slow even burning virgin DVD+R disks
<johan__> sweet, lets see how it works.. busy downloading now
<Dr_willis> get away from this 'reinstall' line of thinking.....
<Dr_willis> reinstalling rarely does anything in linux. :)
<ronald_> hello johan
<bazhang> ronald this an english channel go to #kubuntu-es
<fairman> Hi, i have problem: i installed KDE 4 RC 2 packages to my Kubuntu (i can use it in login dialog - select session) and after it (i think) Amarok is not able to use collection. Does anybody have same problem?
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  does it burn other disks at normal speeds?
<Dr_willis> are we talking 3x speed? 8x speed? 1x speed?
<ronald_> how do i go to the kubuntu es forum
<johan__> busy installing it at the moment
<Dr_willis>   /join #CHANNELNAME
<bazhang> ronald click on the blue link
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Dr_willis> i can right click on the #whatever in the chat and join also.
 * johan__ wonders.. do other languages also confuse the older folks :]
<Dr_willis> only this new fangled leet speech
<Dr_willis> :)
<johan__> :)
<Dr_willis> 10-4 good buddy!
<bazhang> haha
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, no it's burning a dvd+r disk right now at 4x whereas normally it would do so at 16x
<johan__> so other languages are okay just not "new fangled leet speech"?
<johan__> mmmmm
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> maybe we need a #u|}u|\| +u
<BluesKaj> another thing that bothers me is that ghetto spelling crap, like somefin (something), and axe (ask) ...it's stupid and ppl who think it's cool...well, they just aren't
<bazhang> and aight for alright
<johan__> hear hear BluesKaj
<hydrogen> aight, I c what u mean
<BluesKaj> right on ! :)
<bazhang> hehe
<BluesKaj> the OT cops will be here soon
<johan__> like when my niece sms me. sometime have to phone her back to translate
<Dr_willis> dont make me stop this car!
<Dr_willis> :) send her back a msg saying "WTF!"
<johan__> hehe
<suppaman> is there a package to install flash player on 7.10 i386 ?
<johan__> now im getting errors installing perl converter
<ardchoille> !flash | suppaman
<ubotu> suppaman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_willis> ive never understood this.. people buy cell phones to send messages.. but then they voice chat on AIM/MSN/Yahoo.....
<BluesKaj> johan__, which version did you DL ?
<tommyangelo> hello, is there a way to revert to the default gutsy (ie having removed extra lines in my sources.list)?
<johan__> Dr_willis: because its free maybe
<suppaman> ardchoille: thanks, it's for a friend
<suppaman> bbl
<johan__> 4.0.0.1
<rothchild> johan__ here too
<johan__> i will pastebin in, let me know what you think
<johan__> i think its got something to do with permissions
<tommyangelo> anybody?
<johan__> but please let me know what you think
<rothchild> seems happier running from dpkg at the console, gdebi really choked on it
<johan__> rothchild: take a look at http://pastebin.com/m6ed1c34
<intelikey> hmmm gdebi   ?       a py script ?
<johan__> i have uninstalled soundkonverter alreads
<ardchoille> johan__: Where did you get that .debpackage?
<tommyangelo> intelikey: ok the problem is I don't have an X server anymore
<johan__> from linuxappfinder.com
<vit___> hola
<vit___> mira pana como hago para instalar counter strike
<johan__> any suggestions?
<intelikey> tommyangelo perhaps you meant someone else ?      not having X doesn't seem like a problem to me ;/
<ardchoille> johan__: Was that .deb made for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> johan__, but messeging in the phone is extra.
 * Dr_willis goes back to his CB radio
<Dr_willis> wife want me to setup a program for her where she could talk.. and it would then type into Yahoo Messanger for her..     Shes too shy to actually voice chat.
<Dr_willis> she confuses me at times.. IS there a voice to text program for linux? ive never seen one of those yet.
<vit___> cuando me dice abrir como a que le doy
<rothchild> no it's a debian .deb
<johan__> its the debian package
<johan__> ok.. can i ask a stupid question.....
<rothchild> here: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=25766&forumpage=3
<tommyangelo> intelikey: I thought you were talking to me when you said gdebi
 * johan__ look around scared
<ardchoille> johan__: You shouldn't be using debian .deb packages because it can cause problems.. which you have just seen ;)
<rothchild> mine's working ok
<johan__> ardchoille: thanks hehe
<intelikey> tommyangelo sorry.  no.
<tommyangelo> intelikey: never mind then :-D
<johan__> rothchild: how do you know if its an ubuntu one?
<intelikey> tommyangelo i "might" be able to help, if you explain the issue.   i did just arrive
<intelikey> -r
<ardchoille> rothchild: Let's hope it didn't do something that will cause problems later on down the road
<venezuela_> que mas
<tommyangelo> intelikey: briefly I installed kde4 to test, updated a few times and now my pc won't get past kdm (X crashes immediately after login)
<ardchoille> !br
<johan__> so which one on http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Perl+Audio+Converter?content=25766&PHPSESSID=78e0fb75da1e55febcccb685cf1ed000 is the ubuntu one?
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rothchild> yeah we'll see, it's only a computer I like making them work hard for me ;-)
<tommyangelo> so I figured I could remove the kde4 line in sources.list and downgrade
<tommyangelo> but I can't work out how
<rothchild> there isn't an 'official' ubuntu one
<johan__> yeah i know, but which one will work?
<rothchild> if you're nervey about using the package compile it from sources
<rothchild> I used this one: http://linuxappfinder.com/debian/pool/main/p/pacpl/pacpl_4.0.0-1_i386.deb
<ardchoille> rothchild: The safe way to handle software is to install from the repos, if you can't do that find an ubuntu .deb, if you can't do that compile it yourself, if you can't do that.. look for a different app to do that job.
<tommyangelo> intelikey: any ideas?
<intelikey> tommyangelo ok. that can be several different things.    one   disk full.    two  bug in kde4.    three  an issue with the runtime configuration files in your home dir.      if you are intent on a downgrade of kde  may i just sujest installing fluxbox or blackbox or even twm   to have a login g
<intelikey> gui to work from
<ardchoille> rothchild: It's not a good idea to use debian /deb's or convert a package that is meant for another distro
<rothchild> thanks ardchoille, I think this .deb is a bit of a calcultated gamble
<tommyangelo> intelikey: why didn't I think of that? thx brb
<johan__> is binary probably the best route then?
<intelikey> tommyangelo :)
<rothchild> johan__ yes probably take the sources and compile them
<rothchild> this one I guess: http://linuxappfinder.com/debian/pool/main/p/pacpl/pacpl_4.0.0-1.tar.gz
<johan__> okay, let me try the binary
<rothchild> oops no hold on
<kerim> aranızda türk var mı?,
<ardchoille> johan__: If you're going to compile from source, you'll need to install build-essential if you haven't already
<rothchild> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=139264
<johan__> rothchild: the tar.gz one?
 * intelikey wonders if computers are actually good for anything....
<hydrogen> porn
<hydrogen> industry, that is
 * johan__ buys intelikey a book...
<intelikey> hydrogen i said good. not evil...
<rothchild> yup
<rothchild> I guess, I'm not sure as the .deb worked for me
<johan__> let me try the gz
 * genii strings tinsel on his computer and puts gifts under it
<BonesolTeraDyne> XD
<rothchild> yeah there's a script in there called doinst.sh
<BonesolTeraDyne> Ow... My poor ears... I hit the wrong button and sent the volume through the roof...
<jonathan> why does kopete crash whenever i try to connect to msn?
<ardchoille> BonesolTeraDyne: lol
<BonesolTeraDyne> Oh, speaking of which, is there a way to limit volume levels in the mixer? I need to know so I can help a friend set up Kubuntu for his kid.
<ardchoille> jonathan: Known bug, try: sudo apt-get upgrade
<rothchild> BonesolTeraDyne get smaller speakers ;-)
<tommyangelo> intelikey: thx that solved the prob (as it turned out it was disk space - silly me backed up a mates pc the other day and forgot about it)
<Luszyn> hi all
<soon> the 64 bit version of kubuntu works with both AMD and Intel processesor, correct ?
<Luszyn> i have problem
<jonathan> thanks ardchoille, i'll try that.
<Luszyn> i must log to xorg
<Luszyn> i am on live cd kubuntu
<Luszyn> someone can help me?
<BonesolTeraDyne> rothchild: My comp is connected to a home theatre system.
<Luszyn> some polish are hire?
<Luszyn> here*
<ardchoille> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Luszyn> thanks :)
<jonathan> ardchoille: tried that. nothing to upgrade.
<soon> Luszyn - should be : 'Are there any Polacs here?' (Im not though :-)
<ardchoille> jonathan: Are you on Gutsy?
<Luszyn> yes
<jonathan> archoille: yes.
<Luszyn> gutsy is good ;p
<ardchoille> jonathan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<intelikey> tommyangelo yeah. that kind of thing happens.   welcome
<jonathan> ardchoille: nothing new.
<ardchoille> jonathan: kopete 0.12.7 ?
<rothchild> BonesolTeraDyne, there's your problem - I am only half joking but there's no point limiting the output level of your computer if the amplifier it's plugged in to can be turned up further because if the computer make a loud noise (cos you press a wrong button) you will end up even deafer! Turn the amp down and turn the computer up
<BonesolTeraDyne> rothchild: Heh, good point. I'm honestly surprised that I didn't think of that. I really need sleep....
<rothchild> lol sweet dreams!
<BonesolTeraDyne> rothchild: nah, I can't. I'm having to watch over my grandmother until the rest of my family get's back.
<rothchild> ok, good luck
 * intelikey still wonders if computers are actually good for anything....
<Sajes> How do I change my computers name? I typod and made it "daktoa-desktop" instead of "dakota-desktop".
<intelikey> edit /etc/hostname  ?
<Sajes> intelikey: Thanks. I'll try that.
<intelikey> there is a gui way
<intelikey> i just don't know it.
<Sajes> intelikey: Editing that file seems simpler. Now I assume a reboot is necessary to complete the change?
<intelikey> Sajes if you do edit that file better check /etc/hosts too
<intelikey> and you can rerun /etc/init.d/host* restart
<jonathan> ardchoille: sorry about the long delay. yes, it is version 0.12.7
<johan__> ok, im gonna sound very stupid here, but how do you install that tar.gz?
<Sajes> intelikey: Thanks much :)
<sub[t]rnl> sudo hostname whatever
<sub[t]rnl> too
<intelikey> Sajes np.
<ardchoille> jonathan: weird, the upgrade took care of that problem on 11 boxes here.
<intelikey> !b-e | johan__
<ubotu> johan__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<johan__> i extracted the tar.gz fine.. now what?
<jonathan> ardchoille: would you suggest i uninstall it and then get the package afresh?
<khelll> hellos, where can i find the wireless networks nearby
<ardchoille> jonathan: That's worth a try
<Sajes> khelll: Do you have a wireless card in your computer?
<khelll> yes in my laptop
<Sajes> khelll: If it's supported on kubuntu there should be a little connection icon in the bottom right corner. Left click it once and it'll come up with all available connections.
<Sajes> right click it*
<khelll> i dont c that thing
<Sajes> khelll: Strange. Hold on, I'll find out the command to start it.
<khelll> ok
<sub[t]rnl> sudo iwlist interface scan
<Saras> http://agui.myminicity.es/ind/ jpg ex girlfriend join in
<Saras> http://agui.myminicity.es/ind/ jpg ex girlfriend join in
<Sajes> sub[t]rnl: I didn't know that command :) Guess that helps him.
<Saras> http://agui.myminicity.es/ind/ jpg ex girlfriend join in
<sub[t]rnl> put your wireless interface in for "interface".  You can see it from "iwconfig"
<Saras> http://agui.myminicity.es/ind/ jpg ex girlfriend join in
<khelll> interface  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<cheguevara> ...
<sub[t]rnl> khelll: ^^ see above
<sub[t]rnl> example: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jonathan> ardchoille: still crashing.
<Sajes> I found the command. press alt+f2 and run the command "knetworkmanager".
<khelll> Saras i c the network but how can i set it ?
<rothchild> how you getting on johan__
<jonathan> ardchoille: if it helps, the crash handler says that it has caused signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<ardchoille> jonathan: ok
<khelll> there is new kde console , i forgot it's name, it starts with ya***
<Sajes> khelll: yakuake?
<khelll> yes
<khelll> that's it
<khelll> how to find it?
<Sajes> khelll: go into Konsole and type "sudo apt-get install yakuake"
<ardchoille> khelll: apt-cache search yaquake
<khelll> got nothing
<Sajes> khelll: Did you enable the repositories?
<khelll> where to ?
<Sajes> khelll: Open adept and click "adept" and then click "manage repositories".
<khelll> what is adept ???
<Sajes> khelll: a graphical package manager.
<intelikey> is there an inbeded terminal for kde ?
<Tm_T> intelikey: Konsole?
<khelll> yes i found it
<Sajes> intelikey: If you mean something like yakuake, then yakuake.  There's another alternative but I forgot the name.
<intelikey> Tm_T no.  something that runs in the kde itself
<Tm_T> intelikey: elaborate
<khelll> Sajes , what to do there ?
<rothchild> intelikey F8 in konqueror
<Sajes> khelll: Are you in the "Manage Repositories" screen?
<intelikey> Tm_T like the displays of kurumba
<khelll> yes
<intelikey> Tm_T the desktop being the actual term
<Tm_T> intelikey: you mean "in background" ?
<intelikey> yeah.
<Sajes> khelll: Enable the "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)" one.
<Tm_T> intelikey: Eterm perhaps, that's what I do use
<Sajes> intelikey: Yakuake does that. It leaves a little bar at the top and you click on it and it drops down with a terminal.
<Tm_T> Sajes: no it doesn't
<macdre> I need some help with ushare in 7.10
<intelikey> Sajes that's not what i mean
<Sajes> Tm_T: Are you sure? Then maybe the other one did that. I'll check.
<Tm_T> Sajes: nope
<intelikey> Sajes it would have no handle at all but rather be the desktop background
<Sajes> intelikey: I see. That'd be neat.
<Tm_T> intelikey: Eterm and aterm can be embedded to background
<intelikey> Tm_T k thanks i'll give a look.
<Sajes> Tm_T: Oh, I see. You have to open and close it with F12. (yakuake). There was another where you clicked a panel and it dropped down.
<Tm_T> Sajes: still not what intelikey is looking for, it's not "in background" but rather "in front"
<Sajes> Tm_T: I know. I'm going to find a guide on that so I can do it too. That'd be cool.
<mps> test
<intelikey> SQUEEK!
<intelikey> mps turn the gain down.
<lonejack> hi all, problem when I shutdown some usb devices remain switched in on. Any suggestion? Thank you,
<Sajes> I can't seem to find any guides how to do that.
<Sajes> lonejack: "sudo umount -a" should unmount any unused devices.
<zekix> slt
<zekix> ca va ?
<lonejack> Sajes, I'm using a wacom pen tablet, every time I have to shutdown it's necessary to do that operation ?
<zekix> qui as macbook?
<zekix> france??
<ardchoille> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Sajes> lonejack: No. Shutting down should automatically unmount all devices. I don't know why your computer isn't.
<lonejack> Sajes, I try to see my bios set up. Thank you
<johan__> rothchild: i installed the deb file, now WHERE do i find it under kubuntu?
<johan__> for perl converter
<hh_laurid> soon
<johan__> rothchild?
<cn28h> Is there a good network manager for wireless networks other than knetworkmanager?
<johan__> has anybody installed the perl converter on kubuntu?
<cn28h> perl converter?
<johan__> to convert flv to mp3
<cn28h> ah
<johan__> i installed the deb file now cant find it in kubuntu :e
<ardchoille> johan__: What was the filename of the .deb file?
<johan__> its  pacpl_4.0.0-1_i386.deb
<intelikey> if i remove ssh-agent  can kde not start ?
<ardchoille> johan__: Try to launch it in a terminal: pacpl
<intelikey> which pacpl
<johan__> from which directory
<johan__> root?
<intelikey> type.    which pacpl
<intelikey> if there is an executable by that name in your path it will show you.
<blekos> hi, is there away to find out my laptop HD brand in order to search for it's load cycle life?
<intelikey> blekos lshw | less
<johan__> im pretty new to kubuntu and little unsure bout konsole stil
<ardchoille> intelikey: On a fresh install, I usually comment out ssh-agent in /etc/X11/Xsession.options and my kde starts fine
<johan__> surely in kde it should be under multimedia
<johan__> ?
<intelikey> johan__ general rule,  if you don't do it as root it wont break the system.      that's is a little over simplified but for the most part safe.
<khelll> is there a place where i can c the wireless indicator
<intelikey> ardchoille k.
<ardchoille> johan__: Sometimes when installing a non ubuntu .deb, the menu item is not installed in the proper location so it may not show in the menu.
<rothchild> johan__ it's a context menu in konqueror
<rothchild> not a standalone app
<ardchoille> Ah
<intelikey> installing "menu" should give you the debian menu
<johan__> ok rothchild you gonna need to explain there a little pls
<rothchild> find a media file and left click on it under 'actions' yo ushould see pacpl convert and bunch of output options
<ardchoille> johan__: When you right click on something in konqueror, you get a menu, that is the context menu. There might be pacpl under the Actions section of the context menu
<johan__> ok so lets try that.... here goes
<khelll> is there a place where i can c the wireless indicator
<rothchild> johan__ what are you using to download .flv's with?
<intelikey> khelll what/which wireless indicator ?
<johan__> keepvid.com
<intelikey> and you can c or c++ just about anything in kate :)
<nico_> hi
<khelll> in ubuntu u can the c a wireless connection (signal strength) indicator
<khelll> how shall i know if am being connected to a wireless network or not
<Iradigalesc> khelll: I think knetworkmanager does the same in KDE
<cn28h> anyone know what knetwork uses internally? It likes to get stuck at "Activation step.. configureing device (28%)" which isn't very informative of what is wrong..
<cn28h> knetworkmanager, even
<nico_> I have a small, silly problem: I removed the "trash" icon on my Kubuntu out of dolphin, it also disappered from the desktop
<intelikey> khelll ah.  um there should be a way to run that within kde if you know the name of the applet.   but there is also the ksysguard that can monitor things like that.
<sub[t]rnl> nicoduck: you can add it to the k panel as an applet
<roob> hello all. when using adept to update it says it cant dl the Release.gpg
<roob> any kinda fix?
<roob> and its just waiting on"waiting for headers" been stuck here about 2 mins.
<khelll> i dont know the name of the applet and also when i click knetworkmanger, nothing happens
<roob> ah there it goes...it just went to the net screen.
<nicoduck> and how can is readd it to dolphin? adding trash:/ did not solve the problem is a proper way
<athos_> Hello folks. I have a problem, maybe with my microphone, when I'm using Skype. When I try the Skype Call Test Service, I can hear the voice of the person, but when is the time of recording my voice and i say something, after this, in the time that i'd be supposed to hear my own voice, nothing is played. Does anyone here has already faced this kind of problem. Should i install some extra ALSA package with the apt ??
<johan__> rothchild: i see you can only convert to ogg not mp3 :(
<rothchild> you'll need to install lame or extracodecs or w32 codecs or sommit
<sub[t]rnl> nicoduck: cp /usr/share/apps/kdesktop/unused/directory.trash ~/Desktop then open that with dolphin
<johan__> ok, so where will i get THOSE?
<johan__> sorry, im on a steep learning curve here
<rothchild> no  worries
<nicoduck> great, thanks
<nicoduck> :-)
<johan__> can i sudo apt lame?
<nicoduck> another questen: how big is the risk of an damage to my data if I change the size of an volume?
<rothchild> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<Sajes> nicoduck: If you mean resizing a ntfs partition, you should defragment it first.
<rothchild> you need to enable extra repositories and make sure you have all the relevant audio and video codecs
<khelll> how shall i c the ntfs partition i have ?
<nicoduck> ok, because my xp/ntfs partition has 30gb and kubuntu has 10 and i want to do 20/20
<Sajes> nicoduck: Yeah. I did that once without defragging it. It killed my XP installation so I swore off linux until I found out it was my own stupidity :P
<johan__> okay, a quick guide on that pls?
<nicoduck> i had an similar experience a few years ago
<dreamcoder> is there any way to get flash etc working in firefox on 64 kubuntu?
<rothchild> johan__ check the link it's a quick guide ;-)
<nicoduck> has anyone got some experience with option globetrotter gprs cads?
<nicoduck> I have a problem with the pppd, it quits without me expecting it to do so
<nicoduck> the log just says that it seems that it got its own echo and then it receives a kil signal
<romunov> what's the ecommand to check your ip address?
<rothchild> romunov ifconfig
<romunov> thanks
<romunov> i see that it shows my local address
<romunov> how can i check my router ip?
<nicoduck> normally with some scripts on the net
<nicoduck> http://vthadden.de/host.php for example
<romunov> thanks
<nicoduck> after the "hallo" (german for hello)
<blekos> is it normal to have 1 load cycle every 5minutes?
<Fraggy4> how do you access the xserver or xorg configuration setup thingy?
<tekteen> Fraggy4: from the konsole?
<Fraggy4> tekteen: yes
<tekteen> Fraggy4: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fraggy4> I have weird vertical lines on my screen and I've fixed it before, but all I remember doing is preferences in xserver or sorg
<Fraggy4> xorg*
<Fraggy4> tekteen: I remebr that there was some gui when I did it, and that it was similar to the original kubuntu installation screen
<tekteen> Fraggy4: What r u trying to do?
<Fraggy4> Get rid of the little vertical lines
<Fraggy4> I'll take a screencap of it and show you
<tekteen> Fraggy4: I know nothing about that
<tekteen> sorry
<nicoduck> has anyone got an compay evo n610c notebook or experienc with xorg config on notebooks?
<nicoduck> after activating the monitor out in the settings, xorg stopps working and refuses to start
<johan__> ok i give up, i dont know where to get the codec so that perl converter can convert to mp3 as well.. pls help
<soon> IMPORTANT QUESTION: my mate wants to run Kubuntu on his 64bit Intel based system .... i386x or AMD64 ????
<johan__> rothchild: little bit more help on this pls
<tekteen> soon: i386
<tekteen> soon: if u want java or flash :-D
<tekteen> and dont want to have to work too hard
<johan__> its 11pm here in South Africa and my fiance wants to convert tomorrow and im at work. any help appreciated
<soon> You kan get flash and java anyway ... not ahrd
<soon> hard*
<soon> but will the 64bit version run on the intel processor?
<tekteen> soon: how?
<Fraggy4> http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1vr5.png
<tekteen> no idea
<Fraggy4> I want to get rid of those little lines at the bottom
<tekteen> I use i386 anyway
<soon> you install the 32bit java and flash thing with mozilla ... hang on for link
<tekteen> I know how to do that
<tekteen> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<bg111> hi
<tekteen> hi
<Fraggy4> Hi
<rothchild> hey johan__
<johan__> hey rothchild
<rothchild> where are you up to?
<johan__> i can convert the standard stuff but it will not give me the option to convert to mp3
<johan__> can do ogg, but thats not what i want :(
<rothchild> did you install the extra codecs etc?
<johan__> thats the problem
<johan__> :(
<soon> tekteen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<bg111> i have a problem with kmail. i configured a mail account and during sending mails via smtp the server refuses the message with "RCPT TO must precede DATA"
<senorpedro> hi folks
<tekteen> ok soon
<bg111> is there anything i can debug that or configure kmail propely?
<soon> Still I'm none the wiser though - will the AMD64 version run on 64bit Intel hardware?
<johan__> they under packet manager>
<johan__> ?
<Fraggy4> tekteen: http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1vr5.png
<senorpedro> i build 2 ide hdds into my computer. when trying to mount them via mount /dev/hda1 .... it doesnt work because the device doesnt exist. how can i see under which device i have to access the hdds?
<rothchild> try installing lame
<johan__> lame does not convert from flv to mp3 right?
<johan__> i know its possible for perl converter to do it, and its gonna bug me until i find it
<tekteen> Fraggy4: is that a problem with kde?
<rothchild> or try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<johan__> where do i find the codecs for perl converter?
<rothchild> yeah the perl thing is just calling apps, but if the apps and the codecs aren't installed they wont be available
<Fraggy4> tekteen: It's a problem with KDE, and GNOME.  I have both of them installed.  On GNOME, however, instead of little blue lines, it has little yellow lines that show up whenever I click and drag something with the mouse
<johan__> okay, so can i find the codecs/apps under packet manager?
<tekteen> Fraggy4: what driver are u using
<tekteen> ?
<rothchild> you need to add the medibuntu repository to your software sources and install w32codecs + all the other relevant looking stuff
<Fraggy4> tekteen: Ineomagic
<Fraggy4> neomagic*
<tekteen> Fraggy4: is it open or restricted?
<Fraggy4> I don't know
<Fraggy4> How could I tell?
<tekteen> Fraggy4: did u install it with the restricted drivers manager?
<tekteen> r u using gutsy?
<Fraggy4> Yes
<tekteen> to both questions?
<bg111> is there anything i can do about this mailserver message: Valid RCPT TO must precede DATA
<Fraggy4> yes to the second one
<Fraggy4> no to the first
<Fraggy4> I think
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> open up system settings
<tekteen> goto the advanced tab
<Fraggy4> Ok
<tekteen> then click on the restricted drivers manager
<Fraggy4> It says your hardware doesn't need any restricted drivers
<tekteen> is there a driver to download?
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I do not know the answer. sorry :-(
<Fraggy4> Oh well
<Fraggy4> I can live with it for now
<Fraggy4> thanks anyway
<soon> I'm trying to install grace - but I'm getting errors about : dpkg: error with gconf2-common (--configure)
<rothchild> johan__ there's a really kludgy workaround if you can export to ogg you can probably open the file in audacity and save it as an mp3 from there (and if not it might tell you what to do), double convert and an extra app is ugly but it you're in a hurry and struggling
<soon> is there a way to install Grace and force it to-reinstall dependencies
<levi__> hello
<angasule> hello
<angasule> has anyone else had any trouble with amarok lately?
<ubuntu> speck romanian ?
<ubuntu> how do i macke my mp3 worck ?
<ubuntu> my englesh bad :|
<ubuntu> enibody here ?
<angasule> ubuntu: where are you from?
<ubuntu> romania
<angasule> !ro | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ubuntu> thx
<angasule> np
<johan___> wow im confused
<lorddarkpat_> what
<lascar> nspluginviewer keeps crashing everytime a plugin (duh) tries to load on konqueror.  You know, at sites like youtube (or any other site employing flash).  Reasons?
<lascar> !nspluginviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginviewer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khelll> how shall i run the bluetooth on my laptop?
<senorpedro> how can i easily run xvid videos on kubuntu?
<senorpedro> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moriancumer> to install KDE4 along side with KDE3 I'm following these instructions http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<moriancumer> when I use sudo aptitude install kdebase-bin, The following packages are BROKEN: kdebase-dev kdesktop kdm
<moriancumer> Is this right?
<moriancumer> aptitude - Remove the following packages: kdebase-dev kdm kubuntu-desktop
<moriancumer> Is this going to mess up my KDE3x install?
<jack_> salut
<romunov> i saw a very neat gnome desktop today
<romunov> fully animated and everything
<romunov> can that be done in kde?
<trappist> romunov: depends on what you mean by "that", but it sounds like you're talking about compiz, in which case yes.
<BluesKaj> anyone using K3B in KDE4 ...just wonder whether it's as buggy on 4 as it is on 3
<hydrogen> its the same product
<hydrogen> so
<hydrogen> most likely
<hydrogen> k3b hasn't been ported
<BluesKaj> just made another frisbee on k3b ...guess i should try something else , the same back end is used by all the other burning apps as well so I'm reluctant to try any of them either
<moriancumer> how do I update updated kdebase-bin
<angasule> BluesKaj: are you burning something funky? I've never heard of issues with it
 * angasule curses amarok
<ardchoille> I've never had issues with k3b either
<lars> somebody knows how to find the user setup file for administrating groups?
<khelll> knetworkmanger is not functioning at all ! nothing happens when i click on it
<romunov> trappist: do you know if that's possible on radeon graphic cards?
<trappist> romunov: yes
<trappist> romunov: but it won't work out of the box.  you'll need to install either the new ATI drivers or the xserver-xgl package.
<senorpedro> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<trappist> (iirc)
<romunov> aha aha
<romunov> i'll keep that in mind
<dany> hi
<dany> I need some help x)
<trappist> actually come to think of it I've never set it up with an ati card, only intel and nvidia.  but it does work with ati.
<tekteen> !ask | dany
<ubotu> dany: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dany> i was updating to 7.10 and I stopped the update manager 'cause it was too slow.. but now that i want to restart the process i can't use adept
<senorpedro> is it possible to change from dolpin to konqueror as the default file manager?
<senorpedro> and if yes, how?
<hydrogen> !dolphin | senorpedro
<moriancumer> Can someone help me install KDE4 along side KDE3?
<hydrogen> moriancumer: follow the instructions in the topic
<senorpedro> !dolphin
<ubotu> senorpedro: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<tekteen> hi guys
<tekteen> I am trying to install firefox32
<senorpedro> 32????
<tekteen> 32bit
<senorpedro> omg they develop very fast ;)
<senorpedro> ok i see
<ardchoille> tekteen: sudo apt-get install firefox
<roob_> hello all. i haved a dell inspiron 5100 and im trying to get the wireless to work on it. it used the restricted drive bcm43xx and i have a wlan0...but i cant get it to connect to my network. if i use dhcp i get some random ip that isnt even part of my lan(lan is 192.x.x.x i get a 169.x.x.x) but i do see some traffic on the wlan0 device(very very small amount..but packets where sent/received)
<tekteen> I have a 64 bit computer
<trappist> tekteen: did you install a 64bit ubuntu?
<dany> ardchoille: i know that u don't do updates but.. i'm sure u know more than I, so i was updating to 7.10 and I stopped the update manager 'cause it was too slow.. but now that i want to restart the process i can't use adept
<roob_> and if i assign a ip manualy it gets the ip..but i cant ping anything..including the router with the dhcp
<vazha> превед кубунцам
<roob_> so....solmething is wrong....any ideas?
<tekteen> trappist: I get this error message ...
<tekteen> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting.
<ardchoille> !ru | vazha
<ubotu> vazha: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<sub[t]rnl> !wireless | roob_
<ubotu> roob_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<roob_> i currently have it plugged in using ethernet..but its only temporary...i need to use wireless
<ardchoille> dany: I can't help with adept, I only use comand line tools for package management.
<tekteen> trappist: I looked and found that one of the programs it relies on is pango32
<tekteen> trappist: which is missing its modules
<tekteen> (I think)
<roob_> hmm is there a way to have ping use a certain interface? so i can test ping the wireless connection?
<moriancumer> hydrogen: where can I ask questions about the instructions
<sub[t]rnl> roob_: more specific to your exact card -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<trappist> roob_: you mean ping *through* an interface?
<roob_> yea trappist
<dany> ardchoille: do u recommend to change the sources.list the edgy for the gusty and do the update in console mode?
<roob_> and thanks sub[t]rnl reading it now
<tekteen> dany: NO!!!
<trappist> roob_: you'd just set that device as your gatway, using route
<johan___> rothchild: stupid me, of course u can use k3b to burn audio cds as well from ogg files, no need for mp3s
<tekteen> dany: use the upgrade script
<ardchoille> dany: If yo upgrade that way, you will end up missing some apps that are new to the nest release but weren't i the old release.
<senorpedro> how can i see the temperature of the cpu?
<roob_> trappist: i was more hoping for a ping -d(just example) wlan0
<senorpedro> with which programm?
<ardchoille> senorpedro: ksensors
<tekteen> !upgrade | dany
<ubotu> dany: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<roob_> i know how to set the routes
<sub[t]rnl> senorpedro: and conky
<dany> shit.. I aready did for dapper to edgy
<trappist> roob_: if you just ping, the kernel will route it through your default gateway
<ardchoille> dany: If you're coming fro Dapper, I feel it's quicker and easier to just download the Gutsy livecd and do a fresh install.
<trappist> or, through the gateway for the ip you're pinging
<trappist> so you could just set a route for the ap, without changing your default gateway
<dany> ardchoille: ahaha thats happend when u're noob =P
<dany> ardchoille: i'll download da livecd
<ardchoille> dany: Remember to backup all your personal stuff before the install :)
<lars> whats the name of the file "system configuration/user adminsitration"
<dany> ardchoille: thks x)
<purpleposeidon> Hallo, I have a windows partition somewhere, how do I get grub to boot off it?
<roob_> in those wireless docs it says if you cant connect...install wicd..but i dont have that package on 710
<roob_> *7.10
<roob_> and thats the prob i need to solve...i have the drivers for my wireless installed. i have the wireless interface...
<lars> someone knows how to get access to "system config/user admin" when the button doesn't work?
<dsl_> sorry to disurbe - this is a test -please ignore me ;-)
<Tm_T> dsl_: what is a test?
<jthomas> lars can you clarify?
<ardchoille> dsl_: You can do stuff like that in #dsl_
<dsl_> ermmmmmm i said please ignore me. kindly comply.
<jthomas> LOL
<Tm_T> dsl_: we are not allowed to ignore :(
<dsl_> "we"? goodness, how many of you are there??
<lars> jthomas: my button in systemconfiguration/user administration has stop working since I change my own user name to root group
<dsl_> anyway, this is distracting from the topic.
<jthomas> lars that means you are probably already root and therefor don't use that button... prob not a good change tho
<Tm_T> dsl_: agreed, see what ardchoille said earlier ;)
<lars> does it means I have to reinstall or something?
<jthomas> no... can you undo the change for the root group?
<lars> no, cant do anything in that menu
<jembouge> hi every one
<roob_> hmm i can even see my network by using iwlist scanning
<Gogoacquan> hi
<tekteen> !flash64 > tekteen
<roob_> but if i do dhclient eth1 it doesnt get a ip
<jthomas> lars sorry i am not sure what you mean and am not on a Kubuntu system right now...
<Tm_T> tekteen: you can /msg ubotu too ;)
<tekteen> ok
<jthomas> roob_: look into iwconfig, or try using netstumbler
<jthomas> man iwconfig
<lars> ok thanks anyway. I have to take a long thought of it I guess
<roob_> hmm ok jthomas....i tried using the network set up under system settings..but it didnt work....
<jthomas> lars other people may know, or a posting at Ubuntu Forums might get you answers (or even a search there or on Google)
<roob_> and i dont seem to have a net stumbler
<jthomas> you would have to install it
<lars> I'll try that. Thanks
<cn28h> there's a linux netstumbler?
<jthomas> there is another, non-Linux netstumbler??
<roob_> im not sure
<roob_> ...i can see the network using "iwlist eth1 scanning"
<roob_> it lists my wireless network....but it wont connect...
<cn28h> I've used a program on windows that calls itself netsumbler
<cn28h> netstumbler, even
<cn28h> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netstumbler
<jthomas> in linux try Kismet, i guess its the same idea but better, but i am not sure
<roob_> when i use the network set up under system settings....and select dhcp....i get a weird ip...
<roob_> and there is only one wireless network in the area.
<cn28h> right
<roob_> hmm ok jthomas ill give it a look.
<jthomas> IMHO the kubuntu wireless is half-baked at best.  All of the KDE part of *buntu needs attention.
<widdal> hello
<cn28h> yeah, I've run into a problem in knetworkmanager which seems to be fairly common :/
<roob_> hmm...i just dont get why it can see the network but not connect....
 * Tm_T doesn't use any "networkmanager"
<roob_> its there...link sees it..
<cn28h> what do you use?
<roob_> but wont connect....
<roob_> the correct netowork
 * jthomas thinks Tm_T should tell us all what he uses, and help roob_ a bit
<Tm_T> sorry, I don't use wireless
<jthomas> lol
<roob_> iwlist eth1 scanning     shows my network.
<Tm_T> when I do, I just use iwconfig
<roob_> but when it uses dhcp it gets a weird ip....
<jthomas> define 'wierd ip'
<Gogoacquan> hi
<jthomas> hello!
<romunov> i'm having trouble finding compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial
<Gogoacquan> i tried to install thunderbird
<roob_> a 169.x.x.x ip..when my network uses 192.x.x.x
<Gogoacquan> but it doesnt work over the pakage manager does anyone know something about it??^^
<jthomas> roob_: it may be a part of an internal network thing that *buntu sets up... i've had that IP before and its an Avahi/ZeroConf thing i think.
<roob_> hmm
<roob_> how do i disable it?
<jthomas> when you have that 169.x.x.x IP, can you get on the web?
<roob_> no
<roob_> cant ping anything
<jthomas> hm
<roob_> i just unchecked all zeroconf things..
<cn28h> I think the 169.x.x.x is an invalid IP
<trappist> 169. is a zeroconf ip.  I think that happens when dhcp fails.
<jthomas> ahh
<cn28h> right
<senorpedro> !cpu_temperature
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu_temperature - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<roob> w00t fixed it
<bobito> hey all, I recently installed kubuntu gutsy.  When I had feisty my external hard drive was automatically detected.  Now it doesn't.  Is this a change in the distributions and I have to play around with the mount command, or is something wrong?
<roob> i restrict axx to the wireless network...and i had added the wrong wireless interface(this lappy has 2).....got it added now and boom works like a charm.
<roob> very nice
<jthomas> roob happy to hear it
<Doctor_Nick> grrrr
<Doctor_Nick> how do i change my default file manager from dolphin to konqueror?
<cn28h> bobito, are you able to mount it manually?
<stdin> !dolphin | Doctor_Nick
<ubotu> Doctor_Nick: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<bobito> cn28h: I'm playing around with that now, I've never needed to mount in ubuntu, so im still trying to figure out how
<cn28h> bobito, do you know which device is your hdd / partitions?
<bobito> cn28h: I just ran udevmonitor, and when i unplugged the external, it went a little crazy, so im thinking its detected, just not obviously
<cn28h> plug it in, the check dmesg
<cn28h> s/the/then
<bobito> cn28h: via udev i found it to be under /dev/sdb1 how do i mount it then?
<ubuntu> hola
<jussi01> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bobito> nevermind, i got it
<romunov> i've managed to install compiz, but i don't have all the goodies mentioned on this page (i followed those instructions): http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/installing_compiz_fusion?page=0%2C1
<bobito> thanks anyway
<romunov> and i can't enter the compiz manager
<romunov> any thoughts?
<romunov> weird
<romunov> i ran "compiz" from the console
<romunov> and everything started to work a lot faster
<romunov> the windows out of focus don't dim, but they minimize in a nice, animated manner
<romunov> windows still don't wobble when i move them, though
<anakin_> Hello all, i've been using instructions found here-->>http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php  to try and install rc2. it ends up breaking existing KDE installation while trying to resolve dependencies for oxygen stuff.
<anakin_> Any ideas why this may be so?
<stdin> anakin_: have you installed an older version of kde4 before?
<anakin_> stdin: yeah, tried to
<stdin> anakin_: make sure you remove all the packages of the old install before trying to install the new one
<stdin> anakin_: post the apt-get output to pastebin if you still can't get it to install and I'll have a look
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<anakin_> stdin: yeah, but it won't matter if the packages themselves are still in cache, right?
<stdin> anakin_: it doesn't matter if they are or not
<maninder> whats the compiz chat room
<Dragnslcr> #compiz-fusion
<arriesp> hi
<roob> hello all. how can i tell what package provided what? i need wlanctl-ng ..but dont know what provides this package
<roob> apt-cache search returns nothing
<stdin> roob: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com that provides a search for files in packages
<roob> k thanks stdin
<maninder> my drivers wont update
<maninder> for linux
<anakin_> stdin: everything seems to have worked fine after in removed kdelibs5 and reinstalled kde4. except that, there's no kdm4 in the login manager.
<stdin> anakin_: you installed kdebase-workspace, kdebase-kde4 and kdebase-runtime ?
<anakin_> oops. missed one.
<maninder> how do i update drivers
<maninder> for kubuntu
<anakin_> gah, i just removed the clock from the panel and its now sort of shrunk :/
<anakin_> and there seems to be no way of resizing the panel.
<sub[t]rnl> tried right clicking on it, and configuring?
<anakin_> won't work, found the kde4menu edit though
<sub[t]rnl> oh, kde4
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, configuration is still something to be desired
<sub[t]rnl> right now the devs are happy it runs
<enotee> how do i check what driver type my wireless card is using
<cn28h> enotee, what wireless card are you using?
<enotee> onboard intel on my laptop pro/wireless 2200bg
<cn28h> ok, did you check lsmod?
<enotee> no i didn't .. how do i do that?
<cn28h> open a terminal and type "lsmod"
<cn28h> look through the list
<cn28h> if your wireless is working, you should see either ndiswrapper or your native linux driver
<enotee> ok looking now
<AnAirMagic> you should see ipw2200
#kubuntu 2007-12-19
<AnAirMagic> as the driver
<jaska94> yo
<limac> hey
<enotee> ok i see ipw2200 so
<enotee> when i configure airsnort what type driver do i specify
<AnAirMagic> that's the driver being used for the wireless card
<V99> Sera
<arriesp> bye all
<AnAirMagic> enotee: not sure at all
<enotee> can anyone help to configure airsnort
<Flare183> !airsnort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airsnort - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<enotee> k thanks
<ardchoille> !info airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-3 (gutsy), package size 50 kB, installed size 184 kB
<ardchoille> !nickspam > V99_is_GIUSEPPE
<maninder> how do i install a a setup that i downloaded fromthe internet
<maninder> do i use adept to install it
<ardchoille> maninder: Which app is it?
<posingaspopular> maninder: a deb file you downloaded from the internet?
<maninder> its a ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<ardchoille> maninder: One should always check the repos first when searching for an app. It's likely to be there
<ardchoille> !ati | maninder
<maninder> yeye
<maninder> so what
<maninder> should i type
<maninder> to run it
<ubotu> maninder: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maninder> i tires
<maninder> tired that
<maninder> doesnt work
<maninder> i already downloaded the setup file
<maninder> i just need to install it
<maninder> how do i do it
<Kohlrabi> maninder: If you really can't use the above method (which I highly doubt), you can try using envy, which is not advised, though.
<opdensteinen> hi
<kristjan_> hi is there more up-to-date repo for kde4 packages?
<cn28h> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Gogoacquan> hi
<Flare183> hello
<Gogoacquan> i want to install vlc player but it doesnt work with the adept manager:((((
<Flare183> sudo apt-get vlc
<Gogoacquan> maybe anyone have a solution^^
<cn28h> what error do you get?
<Flare183> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Kohlrabi> +install
<Kohlrabi> Gogoacquan: Maybe look for a .deb package on the videolan site.
<Gogoacquan> {\rtf1\ansi\deff0\adeflang1025
<Gogoacquan> {\fonttbl{\f0\froman\fprq2\fcharset0 Nimbus Roman No9 L{\*\falt Times New Roman};}{\f1\fnil\fprq2\fcharset0 DejaVuSans;}{\f2\fnil\fprq2\fcharset0 Tahoma;}}
<Gogoacquan> {\colortbl;\red0\green0\blue0;\red128\green128\blue128;}
<Gogoacquan> {\stylesheet{\s1\rtlch\afs24\lang1023\ltrch\dbch\langfe1023\hich\fs24\lang1023\loch\fs24\lang1023\snext1 Normal;}
<Gogoacquan> }
<Flare183> !paste| Gogoacquan
<ubotu> Gogoacquan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Flare183> ardchoille:> why would someone do that?
<ardchoille> Flare183: Do what?
<Flare183> ardchoille:> paste like that
<ardchoille> Flare183: No idea
<Flare183> ardchoille:> esp on the channel
<chipy> my amule close momentany
<V99_is_GIUSEPPE> hi!!!!!!!!!!1
<chipy> what is it
<chipy> hi
<V99_is_GIUSEPPE> my amule go fast :)
<Max-P> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Max-P> thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> V99: You've been warned about nickspam. Please refrain from doing that. Last warning
<NickPresta> I have a game that insists on playing full screen. Is there any way to make this game "windowed" or at least play on one of my displays, instead of spanning two?
<tinin> NickPresta tri configuring that from the game while runing
<tinin> maybe press "F"
<tinin> or run it from a console and try --help to see if it has a windowed option
<sub[t]rnl> setup meta modes in your xorg.conf
<sub[t]rnl> like 1024x768,null
<sub[t]rnl> Option "metamodes" "1280x1024,1280x1024; 1280x1024,NULL"
<tehm0nk-LX> Does anyone know a terminal command to list partitions on a raid setup and see what size they are?
<Flare183> tehm0nk-LX: df
<Flare183> i think
<Flare183> yeah
<tehm0nk-LX> Flare183: that doesn't work for me :-/ i'm on the live cd
<Flare183> that's weird it's supposed to be a core component
<Flare183> might want to report that
<Gogoacquan> hi
<tehm0nk-LX> core for me right now i think is... all in the ram or something right now
<sub[t]rnl> Greetings Gogoacquan, Welcome to #Kubuntu
<tehm0nk-LX> would fdisk show anything?
<arael82> hola, quien tiene un manual de gambas???
<ardchoille> !es | arael82
<Jay-Oh-En> !es
<ubotu> arael82: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jay-Oh-En> slow?
<ardchoille> Yeah
<tehm0nk-LX> has been for days?
<tehm0nk-LX> anyone know a fair amount about paritioning?
<tehm0nk-LX> hopefully with Raid knowledge?
<blackwaltz> I would say I know a fair amount
<Gogoacquan> hi
<blackwaltz> and even a little bit about raid
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i change the background color of konqueror
<ardchoille> hi Gogoacquan
<tehm0nk-LX> blackwaltz: can i have your attention for awhile? i've been having Issues... Dual-booting kubuntu & vista...
<kristjan_> is there some way to follow only once process memory usage? (like top but only follow one app)
<blackwaltz> tehm0nk-LX: sure
<kristjan_> Jay-Oh-En: view> configure background
<blackwaltz> kristjan_: could use ksysguard and type the app name in the filter box if that will work for you
<ardchoille> kristjan_: have a look at htop, it has more features and easier to manage for some.
<kristjan_> blackwaltz: oh nice, but I was thinking of something in konsole and one line
<Schuenemann> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tehm0nk-LX> blackwaltz: you getting my PMs?
<Jay-Oh-En> kristjan_: thanks
<kristjan_> ardchoille: anyway I found the answer by reading the top man page :-) [top -p "PID number of the process, e.g. 14876" ]
<ardchoille> kristjan_: Good job :)
<tehm0nk-LX> In Konversation is there a way to DCC-CHAT so that pasting large text doesn't end in a kline or something?
<stdin> why not use pastebin?
<tehm0nk-LX> how do you paste with it tho?
<tehm0nk-LX> or do you have to make the person click a link?
<ardchoille> tehm0nk-LX: You paste in a block of text, click "send" and it will give you a new url that you can give to the recipient where they cna see what you pasted
<tehm0nk-LX> ardchoille: right... so i have to have them click a link :-
<tehm0nk-LX> :-P
<ardchoille> tehm0nk-LX: tbh clicking a link is not that difficult
<stdin> having someone click a link is better than flooding them in /msg or in a dcc chat, I know the one I'd rather have
<blackwaltz> stdin: unless you're impatient or have a slow internet connection .. in which case being flooded in /msg isn't so bad
<stdin> blackwaltz: it's annoying for one, and if your client makes a noise when you get a /msg it's even worse
<blackwaltz> stdin: matter of personal tastes I think ... it can take me up to a minute or two to get to things in a pastebin sometimes
<stdin> and what if you need/want to show more than one person?
<blackwaltz> That's another story.
 * flaccid wakes up
<Jay-Oh-En> hey flaccid
<blackwaltz> This room seems awfully dead this evening
<ardchoille> !away > Mr_Sonoma
<blizzzek> gn8
<synth> if I've switched to kubuntu, how can I remove all the gnome stuff etc? ubuntu-desktop isn't in place..
<stdin> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<synth> thanks
<flaccid> howdy
<evil_6969> hello
 * flaccid makes coffee
<evil_6969> any one here with kubuntu on a presario C500?
<t3ch13> Anybody here with Kubuntu using the Realtek Sound?
<synth> ah love coffee
<evil_6969> t3 you haveing sound issues?
<t3ch13> Yes the icon shows as sound on but no sound
<evil_6969> hang on i think i have the info in my bookmarks
<tekteen> evil_6969: what is the issue? I doubt that a person with your model will be on
<evil_6969> tek .i have sond but my hedphones won't mute my speakers
<flaccid> goto kmix and alsamixer and make sure the relevant channels are unmuted and turne dup
<tekteen> evil_6969: I had the same problem
<tekteen> let me find the quide
<tekteen> guide*
<evil_6969> cool thaniks
<evil_6969> thanks
<t3ch13> Alsamixer shows the volume at 89 but kmix won't load
<tekteen> evil_6969: found it!
<tekteen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HP_Pavillion_dv6000_%28dv6604nr%29?highlight=%28dv600%29
<tekteen> Only follow the sound card info
<evil_6969> ok
<evil_6969> sweet i will try it
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> np
<evil_6969> brb
<tekteen> hey evil_6969
<tekteen> did it work?
<evil_6969> hey  thanks....nope  but thats ok
<tekteen> sorry
<evil_6969> can i get the link so i nac pass it on it may work for some one else
<evil_6969> can*
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> not sure what u r asking
<evil_6969> the info you sent me about the speakers
<tekteen> ok
<evil_6969> can i get it from you again
<tekteen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HP_Pavillion_dv6000_%28dv6604nr%29?highlight=%28dv600%29
<evil_6969> cool thanks
<evil_6969> ok i have to go i will be back on later thanks for the help
<maninder> whats that object doc called for linux
<flaccid> what is an object doc
<maninder> its like an apple os doc
<flaccid> what is an apple os doc
<maninder> that start menu 3d one
<flaccid> i don't know what you are talking about sorry
<maninder> its like short cuts
<flaccid> !symlinks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symlinks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> unix has symbolic links
<flaccid> just like os x
<maninder> http://www.guidebookgallery.org/pics/articles/interviewwithjohngruber/docks.big.png
<maninder> i want that for linux
<maninder> a short cut dock
<strtok> uh huh
<maninder> how do i get that
<maninder> for linux
<cuking_1> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> maninder: You can do that with your current kicker
<maninder> kicker$
<maninder> kicker?
<ardchoille> maninder: Your kde panel
<bambam> hello everyone,
<bambam> I have a problem with KONTACT
<bambam> it can smoothly receive my inbox, yet IT CANT CONNECT TO MY MAIL SERVER TO SEND MAILS!!!
<bambam> anyone met such an issue??
<cuking_1> Once I had a problem with the mail server I was using to send out on not letting me connect.
<stdin> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bambam> no worries, i was only highlighting my issue, another thing to add is that i still can log to my web mail interface to send emails, and its also responding when i try to ping it
<tehm0nk> is it better to get the drivers from Nvidia or use the nvidia-glx-new drivers?
<cuking_1> tehm0nk I have had good success with the glx drivers.
<tehm0nk> cuking are you on dual monitors?
<cuking_1> hmmm nope.
<cuking_1> I have seen it done but I have trouble enough keeping up with the info on one part of one screen :)
<tehm0nk> lol
<tehm0nk> that is where my problems start is when i try to get both monitors working
<cuking_1> I wish I could help I would probably give more misinformation on that issue than help :
<flaccid> xrandr is great for dualling on gutsy with right drivers for card
<flaccid> tehm0nk: try xrandr
<tehm0nk> ?
<flaccid> you want dual?
<tehm0nk> yes
<flaccid> check xrandr -q and see if there are two displays
<flaccid> if there is then you should be able to control them
<flaccid> for example i do xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1920x1200 --right-of LVDS
<unix_infidel> ok, ubuntu really went the crapper since i last used it.
<flaccid> hehe
<unix_infidel> i'm getting hangs during install, kernel panics during boot, wireless not working automatically.
<unix_infidel> and this is ON OLD HARDWARE!
<stdin> !caps | unix_infidel
<ubotu> unix_infidel: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<unix_infidel> lol, where linux shines :-)
<flaccid> sounds like there is a problem
<unix_infidel> flaccid: first problem: CPU too old for this kernel.
<flaccid> i can help with the last one. the middle one you should google and if it hangs...
<flaccid> how do you know that
<unix_infidel> went a head and rebooted to the install disk , chrooted, installed linux-generic.
<unix_infidel> flaccid: it was the error during boot.
<flaccid> crazy
<tehm0nk> flaccid: is it possible to have 2 desktops?
<tehm0nk> like 1 virtual desktop showing on each monitor?
<flaccid> yeah you are usually given 2 or 4 by default
<flaccid> ah yeah thats what dual display is i guess or what is known as twinview for nv
<unix_infidel> the problem with the linux-386 and linux-generic kernels are that the ipw2200 support is bad.
<flaccid> there needs to be more dual dvi notebooks out there...
<flaccid> unix_infidel: really. its actually really good. i use ipw2200 and since they finished the support after dapper its been good
<flaccid> i use it unix_infidel, so maybe i can help with your issue..
<unix_infidel> flaccid: which version you running?
<tehm0nk> flaccid: in my Nvidia X Server Settings, there is no monitor for the second videocard...
<flaccid> im on gutsy
<tehm0nk> it wants me to "Acquire EDID" any ideas?
<flaccid> Linux lister 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<unix_infidel> flaccid: which computer, dell?
<flaccid> tehm0nk: im not sure what you are referring to. you do not require it with xrandr in xorg.conf. usually just a virtual size like                 Virtual         3360 1050
<flaccid> its an asus w1000na
<poison--> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<poison--> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<evjunior09> I was wondering... can the iPod Touch work with Amarok?
<flaccid> i think so evjunior09 but the guys in #amarok should be able to confirm
<flaccid> right my new setup is complete with my new monitor. now i need to install windows on the notebook and desktop aaarg!
<marx2k> Why would you want to go and do a thing like that ;)
<cheguevara> :P
<GerrySly> so I got a windows network called mshome, and I got a kubuntu desktop that I want to connect to that network, anybody got some suggestions how I would go about that?
<yotux> have a question I use ubuntu gnome but I have installed k3b to burn cds k3b will not load
<dwidmann> yotux, try opening it from a shell and see if it spits out any error messages.
<yotux> is there a flag to get debugging data
<unix_infidel> does ndiswrapper do wep/wpa?
<flaccid> marx2k: ableton live
<flaccid> !samba | GerrySly
<ubotu> GerrySly: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<yotux> I started k3b in shell no error code yes
<yotux> no errors yet
<unix_infidel> anyone ndiswrapper + wpa / wep?
<yotux> I have done it in the past I think
<flaccid> um i think so unix_infidel. it also depends on the card and driver
<flaccid> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yotux> dwidmann:  I notice that k3b is sleeping with ids of 7793, and 7994
<dwidmann> yotux, try killing those before trying again
<nando> alguien habla español aqui?
<yotux> dwidmann:  I also have some kdeinit that are sleeping
<dwidmann> Hmm, yotux, perhaps the easiest way to do it would be to log out, restart the xserver, then try again ..... that's the only thing I can think of that would be surefire...ish
<yotux> dwidmann: I like kde but don't like kmail,  I have started to use evolution quite a bit could I install kubuntu and install evolution in kde?
<yotux> Thinking that getting away form gnome would help
<dwidmann> yotux, should be able to
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: you find out how to fix kdmtheme
<flaccid> nah im not going to bother
<flaccid> kdmtheme is fine, the problem is what ubuntu has done to not include the overrides. i don't feel like fighting with the devs because they probably won't wanna fix
<tehm0nk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: prolly not since they are working onkde 4
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: whats the dev channel
<flaccid> um nothing to do with that, i just remember going there in the past..
<flaccid> #ubuntu-dev
<flaccid> i'd see jriddell or Jucato might wanna help. but the procedure is to do launchpad (!bugs)
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: where can i file a bug at
<Jay-Oh-En> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<nandolinuxmaniac> alguien puede decirme cual es la sala en español?
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nandolinuxmaniac> gracias...
<tehm0nk> anyone amazing with xorg.conf files?
<tehm0nk> for dual monitors?
<tehm0nk> trying to make sure NOT to make a mistake...
<tehm0nk> i have a pastebin of it
<tehm0nk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48802/
<Jay-Oh-En> tehm0nk: werent you here three days ago
<tehm0nk> Jay-Oh-En: Yes.
<tehm0nk> and i'm Finally getting somewhere thats to dwidmann heh...
<flaccid> tehm0nk: i can help with xrandr but not xinerama
<tehm0nk> flaccid: no need
<tehm0nk> :-D
<tehm0nk> OMG it's working.
<tehm0nk> i see 2 monitors ON
<tehm0nk> and 2 desktops
<tehm0nk> (what i wanted.)
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to use Find Files/Folders but it seems to find nothing.  Even when I type in a keywoard from a file on my desktop.  It's set to look in my home folder and check subfolders is selected.  What is happening?
<tehm0nk> dwidmann: tytytytytytytytytytytytytyytytytytytytyty
<flaccid> well just to let you know you can do it dynamicly now with xrandr so you dont need to config xorg.conf or restart x
<tehm0nk> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> !info krandrtray
<ubotu> Package krandrtray does not exist in gutsy
<tehm0nk> now it's time to make it look cool!
<flaccid> weird
<flaccid> !find krandrtray
<ubotu> File krandrtray found in kcontrol, kdebase-dbg, kdebase-workspace
<flaccid> ah comes in kcontrol
<tehm0nk> is there a shortcut key to open a windowed terminal?
<flaccid> not by default
<flaccid> i dont think
<flaccid> i use yakuake for that
<flaccid> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 167 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<flaccid> you just press f12 and it pops down
<Dragnslcr> You can set a keyboard shortcut for anything in the KMenu
<tehm0nk> if i press CTL+ALT+F2 how do i get out of it?
<flaccid> sweet
<flaccid> press escape
<tehm0nk> really?
<tehm0nk> lol
<tehm0nk> wow i feel stupid
<tehm0nk> i got stuck in there the other day
<flaccid> actually jump out the window!
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> excuse the pun there
<tehm0nk> ment to press alt+f2 dunnoy why i added the CTL
<stdin> tehm0nk: ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to X
<flaccid> oh yeah hehe
<tehm0nk> hmm
<tehm0nk> thats weird...
<tehm0nk> i can drag my mouse across the screen... to the other x window
<tehm0nk> but not a program
<flaccid> they are called ttys or virtual terminals
<tehm0nk> ...interesting lol
<flaccid> you need to make the program not maximised
<tehm0nk> it's not...
<flaccid> the you can drag it over, then it maximise will only max on that screen
<tehm0nk> but i guess it's a separate x server?
<flaccid> oh um dang then
<flaccid> no its not
<flaccid> well i can't remember with xinerama
<tehm0nk> i'm not in Xinerama
<tehm0nk> and i'm not in TwinView either...
<tehm0nk> ack no! i forgot that command ....
<tehm0nk> kdesudo nvidia-settings
<tehm0nk> i think
<flaccid> i thought that was what you had in xorg.conf..
<flaccid> tehm0nk: if you pastebin me the output of xrandr -q i'll see if you can do this with xrandr dynamically
<tehm0nk> i almost dont wanna mess with it anymore lol
<tehm0nk> cause... it's working for once lol
<flaccid> well xrandr doesn't mess with anything heh
<flaccid> well its not working if you can't drag over
<pastor> hola a todos!
<pastor> alguien habla español???
<flaccid> !es | pastor
<ubotu> pastor: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tehm0nk> Woah this is really weird
<tehm0nk> my left monitor has nothing about the programs... like the Titlebar or the _  and X buttons... not there lol
<tehm0nk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tehm0nk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48808/
<flaccid> ok so you are using the prop. drivers?
<tehm0nk> propper?
<flaccid> the proprietry driver
<tehm0nk> yes
<flaccid> binary (blob)
<tehm0nk> the others wont work
<flaccid> yeah dang some cards don't work with xrandr for some reason with that
<flaccid> nvidia?
<flaccid> hmm i've never gotten dual to go on that same card before tehm0nk
<flaccid> its dual dvi card?
<tehm0nk> Both of them are Dual DVI...
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/132723
<flaccid> yeah
<tehm0nk> but only 1 monitor is connected to each
<tehm0nk> :-P
<flaccid> ah yeah
<flaccid> i could never get a viewsonic widescreen to go with that card in dual
<flaccid> nice one Jay-Oh-En
<flaccid> if it gets fixed awesome, people can actually change themes heh
<flaccid> yay i pinpointed the exact same thing they did
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: lol
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: its not really broken you can do it manually but not everybody knows how to do that i know i didnt know
<flaccid> thats how i have it set atm
<flaccid> the point is that its always been like this and renders kdmtheme useless to the user
<sub[t]rnl> not if you knew how to hack it up.
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<flaccid> yeah we did that last night..
<flaccid> im using that true-nature one
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<sub[t]rnl> i wrote up a little diddy in case anyone asks again
<sub[t]rnl> http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/services.html
<flaccid> nice man
<bazhang> sweet
<ardchoille> sub[t]rnl: KDM theme how to?!
<flaccid> !kdmtheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmtheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> just need it on wiki and go in there :p
<sub[t]rnl> yeah
<ardchoille> Yes, I was going to ask sub[t]rnl to add it to the wiki too
<ardchoille> sub[t]rnl: Gotta have it :)
<sub[t]rnl> 10 4
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: i just downloaded this one http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Weird+KDM++-+1280x1024?content=56466 its really nice
<flaccid> i need 1920x1200 :p
<ardchoille> sub[t]rnl: Once a good wiki page about it is up, someone (I will if noone else) can request a bot factoid for it.
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: i like your webpage your good at html and photoshop/gimp im guessing
<flaccid> cept needs to get rid of table layout :p
<flaccid> the kdm theming is pretty easy to make your own.. good for corporations to make their own company login screen w/ corporate logo
<Toma-> Anyone know how I can findout what actions are taken when 'Safely remove' is selected from konqeror?
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> good question
<ardchoille> Toma-: I thought it was just a umount
<ardchoille> (as user)
<Toma-> ardchoille➜ nope.
<Toma-> pretty sure it goes through hal
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<flaccid> unmount is first then some hal stuff
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: who made your website and whose hosting it
<Toma-> found it. it uses hal to run a pumount then an eject.
<Toma-> thanks anyway :)
<dfolks> hi, can someone help me install compriz on kubuntu, i tried to install via the terminal only to get an error message
<ardchoille> !compiz | dfolks
<ubotu> dfolks: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dfolks> thanks
<dfolks> i'll give it a try
<tehm0nk> !xinerama
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: your kid is cute
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: you have a good looking family
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: I made it, and I'm hosting it, its under my desk right now, thanks by the way
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: kool anyways
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: whats the name of that system monitor
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: is it using karamba
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: i would like that on my desktop :]
<sub[t]rnl> conky
<sub[t]rnl> real handy
<sub[t]rnl> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 140 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i install
<Jay-Oh-En> i know how to install
<Jay-Oh-En> i mean how do i konfigure it
<Jay-Oh-En> :]
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, gotta tinker with it
<sub[t]rnl> the .conkyrc has some comments to help you out
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: wheres that located?
<sub[t]rnl> ~/.conkyrc
<sub[t]rnl> home dir
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<sub[t]rnl> np
<Jay-Oh-En> bash: /home/jon/.conkyrc: No such file or directory
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, can't remember where the example rc was that I moved over..
<Jay-Oh-En> would it be in the .kde folder
<sub[t]rnl>  /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz
<sub[t]rnl> <3 dpkg -L
<Jay-Oh-En> sudo dpkg -L  /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz?
<sub[t]rnl> negatory, sudo gzip -d it
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<tehm0nk> anyone else here using dual monitors?
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i add conky to startup?
<Jay-Oh-En> ~./autostart?
<sub[t]rnl> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jay-Oh-En> Thank you!
<Jay-Oh-En> when i click add do i just type conky?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<yurimxpxman> I'm running gutsy x86_64. Amarok won't play my OGG files I ripped via konqueror. Any ideas? I have libxine1-ffmpeg installed..
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: is executable?
<sub[t]rnl> yurimxpxman: can you launch the files from inside konqueror with amarok?
<yurimxpxman> sub[t]rnl: when I double click it, it opens with amarok, but amarok says there's no suitable codec for it. It's able to play mp3s just fine
<eljefe> is there a kids theme for kubuntu?
<bazhang> edubuntu has some iirc eljefe
<tehm0nk> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, don't know yurimxpxman
<sub[t]rnl> :/
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: http://pastebin.com/m286f105d
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: how can i fix that
<posingaspopular> i duno, sudo apt-get purge foresight maybe?
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: and how can i make it transparent
<posingaspopular> ;p
<Jay-Oh-En> posingaspopular: ?
<posingaspopular> ask someone who actually uses the distro, i haven't gotten it to work in VM properly
<sub[t]rnl> I had to use "feh" to set my default wallpaper, which allowed conky to do transparency with compiz fusion
<Jay-Oh-En> posingaspopular: this is kubuntu channel im guessing everyody in here uses kde
<yurimxpxman> sub[t]rnl: is there any way to use gstreamer or mplayer as the engine instead of xine?
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: read that link you gave me a few moments ago, go through it all, it will tell you
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: ight
<sub[t]rnl> yurimxpxman: not that I'm aware of
 * posingaspopular grumbles and leaves
<sub[t]rnl> I think the devs have it locked on the xine engine as of now
<sub[t]rnl> google around, bbiab
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: ok well i have arial font installed BUT it says cants load font arial
<eljefe> any kde apps that can turn off keys on a keyboard?
<tehm0nk> anyone here happen to play wow?
<maduser> I know people who do
<Jay-Oh-En> god its ugly
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: i cant get it to look good no matter what i do
<Jay-Oh-En> http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/pronege/mydekstop1.png thats what it looks like and it changes size everytime it refreshes itself sub[t]rnl
<dwidmann> Hmm, anybody know of a cd ripper that can cope with multiple instances (such that I can do two at once with two drives)?
<Jay-Oh-En> cant k3b
<dwidmann> Not as far as I could tell
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: want my .conkyrc?
<Roy_M> Jay-Oh-En, is that a pic of the new KDE?
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: YES!! :]
<Jay-Oh-En> Roy_M: nope
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: you use compiz?
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: nope
<Jay-Oh-En> thnaks
<sub[t]rnl> if it isn't transparent, hollar at me
<Jay-Oh-En> it isnt
<Jay-Oh-En> and its kinda in the way of stuff
<sub[t]rnl> do this real quick
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install feh
<dwidmann> Jay-Oh-En: Looks like my best option is ripit, presuming that this test goes successfully, though it's got one sore spot I've spotted so far, but other than that it's looking good
<sub[t]rnl> then sudo killall conky
<sub[t]rnl> feh --bg-scale `dcop kdesktop KBackgroundIface currentWallpaper 1`
<sub[t]rnl> then start up conky
<sub[t]rnl> see if that helps
<Jay-Oh-En>  will it use feh everytime tho?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, we'll make a little bash script that does the feh, then starts conky
<sub[t]rnl> see if it helps you first
<Jay-Oh-En> it did
<Jay-Oh-En> but it moves around everytime it refreshes and it flickers
<sigma_kubuntu> whats conky
<epimeth> hi guys
<epimeth> where can I get information on updates that I install?
<epimeth> for exmple, I just got the latest kernel update... I would like to know what has been changed/fixed/added ?
<epimeth> specifically, if my wireless card is *finally* supported :-)
<epimeth> but really, I want to know everything....
<epimeth> also noticed that the smb libs and client were updated...
<Jay-Oh-En> sigma_kubuntu: it shows your cpu temp and stuff
<nacho> all chanels
<bazhang> !irc | nacho
<ubotu> nacho: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dwidmann> hmmmmmmmmm, this seems to do the trick well, and it's fast! """ripit -d /dev/hda -c 1 -q 7 -u --dirtemplate '"$artist/$album"' --nointeraction --tracktemplate '"$tracknum - $trackname"' -p 0"""
<ade> indonesia
<bazhang> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<foibles> does kubuntu gutsy support wpa wireless?
<bazhang> yes foibles, depending on if your card supports it
<foibles> bazhang: alright
<eljefe> or on if gutsy supports your card
<foibles> bazhang: I just get confused because kwireless never says "wpa", always wep
<bazhang> knetwork-manager should do if you have it setup right and your card supports it foibles
<foibles> bazhang: ill tweak around, thanks
<bazhang> your welcome foibles :}
<eljefe> how can i allow a second user the right to run kdesudo (root) applications?  still requiring the root password of course
<techgeek40> Hello all
<dwidmann> eljefe, add them to the admin group
<eljefe> that user is in it :(
<techgeek40> I need to get a few things installed on the Kubuntu - java (current) and adobe flash and shockwave - but seem to be running into a problem
<techgeek40> The current version of java is jre-6u3-linux-i586.bin
<techgeek40> I tried the sudo apt-get install-sun java jre-6u3-linux-i586 but I think I goofed
<techgeek40> I even tried (according to java's web site) the chmod but that was a no go too
<dwidmann> eljefe: weird ...
<sub[t]rnl> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<backupp> is it possible to make an iso of my current kubuntu into cd, and boot it on another system with same settings and dupe it over?
<techgeek40> I'm on 7.10
<bazhang> !aptoncd | backupp
<ubotu> backupp: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<eljefe> dwidmann: this is from an edubuntu install to Kubuntu...
<level1> Hi, I have skim installed.  I want to remove it, but last time I tried, every window with a text box in it went nuts
<backupp> that's not what i want
<backupp> i want a duplication of my os on another computer
<backupp> not packages on cd
<eljefe> backupp: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<level1> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<unix_infidel> does ubuntu get it's kernels from debian or compile them itself?
<sub[t]rnl> backupp: thats going to be as pain free as it gets really.  You'll probably run into permission problems if your trying to image your entire drive
<unix_infidel> and / or use highly similar compilation flags.
<backupp> sub[t]rnl: using remastersys?
<sub[t]rnl> http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<sub[t]rnl> err, thats unix
<sub[t]rnl> https://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l
<sub[t]rnl> there we go
<techgeek40> I do apologize, I
<dennister> hey channel...been having a lot of problems playing my /dev/video0 (tuner with any form of mplayer lately...now it won't play at all...any ideas?
<techgeek40> I'm "windows" based geek - not linux - so this is still new to me
<techgeek40> I did the software sources but don't see anything about backports
<dennister> or, should say, mplayer works with local videos and recorded tv, but not to play live tv
<techgeek40> I do however have checked the multiverse
<techgeek40> I'm lost at trying to get the Java (that first - the other's later) installed -
<techgeek40> Is it possible to get the latest version of java install in the temrinal window *ubuntu 7.10* using the sudo apt-get?
<dennister> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<level1> techgeek40: the java package some name like "sun-java6.0-nonfree" or some such
<level1> techgeek40: what you do, is type "apt-cache search java" (doesn't have to be sudo)
<level1> techgeek40: apt-cache search java sun will get you exactly what you want
<dennister> !Java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<level1> java 6 is the newest version, it should be out by now... ubotu may be a little out of date
<dennister> techgeek40: yes, installing sun's java is real easy now with its better licensing and the howtos^^^
<level1> don't know about that "edgy" disclaimer
<dennister> anybody got any ideas why new mplayers won't play my live tv tuner feed?...was working ok untuil the upgrades got installed :(
<dennister> or, was working ok after a reboot, then I'd quit the tv feed, and would have to restartx before "mplayer /dev/video0" would work again...not it doesn't work even after a reboot
<dennister> *now
<dennister> i start the line above in terminal, I get the typical complaints i expect (no lirc or joystick installed yet), then it says "Playing /dev/video0" and nothing else
<dennister> k...guess we don't have any tuner people in the channel at the moment...will reboot into gentoo...works there
<foibles> man, christmas shopping online is so easy
<XceII> Sends Ubuntu a christmas donation in thanks for a cool operating system.
<XceII> Uninstalls bill gates for lying and spying and wasting my money.
<dfolks> what is usually talked about here and are there other rooms, new to irc
<neville> I already sent money ($100) to the Wine people, K/Ubuntu can wait =P
<bazhang> !irc | dfolks
<ubotu> dfolks: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dfolks> ok cool, i'll check it out
<ardchoille> Anyone else having trouble with "apt-get upgrade" being slow?
<bazhang> many folks in the other channel ardchoille
<ardchoille> bazhang: Ah, ok.
<ardchoille> Yeah, seems security.bubuntu.com is slow right now.
<bazhang> I got it on hardy as well, but that is offtopic :}
<ardchoille> I'll fetch updates later :)
<bazhang> and it was kde-libs no less :}
<ardchoille> ouch
<foibles> if wpa is in knetworkmanager, why dont i see it under the settings
<foibles> i just see wep, then hex/ascii
<foibles> instead of wpa tkip/aes
<techgeek40> Thank you all for the help - have a good night
<sub[t]rnl> night
<techgeek40> And thanks to Level 1 - he was a big help too
<sub[t]rnl> foibles: right click on knetworkmanager, then connect to other wireless network, wpa is listed there
<foibles> sub[t]rnl: ah, i see
<foibles> sub[t]rnl: i have it setup to manual, and i dont know how to get it back to where it nicely lists all the networks in range
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, knetworkmanager can be a little screwy
<sub[t]rnl> i find the bars are off at times too, showing signal strength
<sub[t]rnl> its getting better though
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<sub[t]rnl> iwlist wlan0(or whatever) scan <- is what I use
 * sub[t]rnl shrugs
<foibles> sub[t]rnl: yeah, i gave up playing guesswork with it a long time ago
<foibles> it works and does what it wants on its own whims
 * flaccid gets back from shops
<kraut> moin
<flaccid> howdy
<mun> hello
<rjohn> my touchpad mouse skates and is unusable.  It flies all over screen
<mun> i have problem in kbuntu
<rjohn> Do I need some synaptic driver
<rjohn> It's driving me crazy
<mun> it didn't detect my wireless
<mun> anyone genous
<sigma__> rjohn: that driver is already present in linux, check your xorg.conf
<mun> kbuntu expert
<sigma__> mun: where did u check for detection?
<mun> i am using ethernet
<mun> its working
<mun> but not wirless
<mun> i have hp pavillion dv6205
<sub[t]rnl> !wireless | mun
<ubotu> mun: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mun> it was Vista
<sigma__> mun: run kcontrol in the run dialog, then go to Internet & network
<sigma__> then click on network settings
<mun> ok
<rjohn> yes, it's in my xorg.conf
<sigma__> tell me what devices it lists?
<rjohn> could i have wrong or outdated driver?
<mun> ethO
<sigma__> mun: is there no wlan0?
<mun> nope
<rjohn> It's a X driver, not a .ko, correct?
<sigma__> rjohn: which laptop are u using? works perfect with my dell d600
<rjohn> I'll run a locate on a .so for synaptic
<sigma__> mun: how old is that laptop model?
<mun> i just bought recently
<mun> with Vista intall
<sigma__> mun: im guessing its a brand new model?
<mun> yep
<mun> i guess
<Stevethepirate> sigma_: hi.. i'm getting a dell inspiron.. is ubuntu rather capable with ur dell?
<mun> hp pavillion dv6205us
<rjohn> dell latitude
<rjohn> Sometimes it works fine
<rjohn> Then it just goes flaky
<rjohn> let me go run dmesg
<sigma__> mun: that means theres prob no support for your wireless chipset currently because its new, did u try googling it?
<flaccid> best linux support is on dell..
<mun> yep
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: yeah and now with the new opensource ati driver even the tv out works!
<flaccid> there is a dell inspiron next to me
<Stevethepirate> sigma_: Nvidia 8600gt :P
<flaccid> yeah pitty its not for all ati cards :(
<mun> so whats your suggestion
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: lol are u buying direct from dell?
<gameufo> Hi everyone
<rjohn> And I tried installing ksynaptic, but had dependency issues .I'm on 6.06
<rjohn> uggh
<sigma__> flaccid: i would think it was
<flaccid> if i do non-custom computer, server or desktop, i always get dell
<rjohn> The mouse has a mind of its own
<Stevethepirate> flaccid: i'm getting a " Intel® Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-Card" on it.. but the thing is... google can't help me
<flaccid> sigma__: its not :(
<rjohn> It's steady now, but will go crazy soon.
<rjohn> Maybe my
<rjohn> SHM line in Xorg is wrong
<flaccid> well N is not ratified yet i don't think
<sigma__> flaccid: yeah dell rocks, but in south sfrica the new units are pricey
<mun> Sigma: so what should i do
<flaccid> i will have a look
<Stevethepirate> sigma_: also from RSA?
<rjohn> flaccid: N is not yet ratified
<sigma__> flaccid: we tend to use refurbs only which are just as good
<Stevethepirate> flaccid: yeah.. its still draft.
<rjohn> That doesn't keep the chip makers from making the chips
<flaccid> yeah totally
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: yup, you too?
<Stevethepirate> sigma_: indeed.. durbs for me
<Stevethepirate> but uni in cape town
<Stevethepirate> But the thing is, like, for now I only need 802.11a/b/g features...
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: yup same here, but uni in durbs
<flaccid> have you seen this Stevethepirate http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515242
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: you play dota by any chance?
<rjohn> Looks like Thunderbird is going to die on the vine
<rjohn> too bad.  I like it.
<Stevethepirate> I don't mind waiting for n-support
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: apparently the inspiron is alot like the latitude series
<rjohn> Stevethepirate: N has huge promise.  I'm in the industry.  Big pent up demand
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: no not really the gamer type, i hear its rather addictive!
<flaccid> should be able to get it going Stevethepirate: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-449354.html
<mun> Anyone Help in wireless detection problem
<flaccid> ndiswrapper at this stage i belive
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: oh, it's just I know a dude called "Sigma" on the SA battlenet server
<rjohn> mun: shoot
<sigma__> mun: well post a topic @ubuntuforums.org , theres more people there
<rjohn> iwconfig and iwpriv are a good start
<flaccid> mun: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<rjohn> mun: whats the issue
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: lol thats the first word in my business name
<rjohn> flaccid: ya, good idea.  i've seen a lot where ssid is wrong.
<Stevethepirate> lol.
<flaccid> well the interfaces file seems to need only localhost in it for user knetworkmanager to scan
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: i'm also grabbing [on the Dell i'm ordering], "ntegrated Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED HD Audio ", that should work right?
<sigma__> mun: are you sure no one has had the same problem? usually they solve those probs really quickly
<mun> yep
<mun> i looked in but
<mun> i didn't found the soution
<rjohn> KDE4 seems like huge advance, based on mags.  I don't notice huge diff erencces yet
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: ouch, one of our pc's has a creative audigy 5.1, it has to stay on windows:(
<flaccid> many reasons with ubuntu networking.... pastebin of interfaces will tell
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: what OS are u telling dell to install on the pc?
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: i.e. it doesn't work on ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: i'm asking [phoned them yesterday] if they could install ubuntu
<Stevethepirate> hoping they'd give me like R800 back or so
<flaccid> audigy is *usually* fine
<Stevethepirate> so i can grab another gig of ram [up to 3 gigs] or another 85Whr battery
<Stevethepirate> flaccid: hopefully :P
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: well i had to use this script that runs at boot, problem is it only works sometimes and when it doesn't all the media players jam
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: well, i'll be dual booting xp-corporate and ubuntu
<flaccid> i got my new dell monitor yesterday w00t
<Stevethepirate> but dell think it'll only be ubuntu :P
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: try get ubuntu pre-installed, they should give u free support on it
<Stevethepirate> Yeah, they actually don't know if they -can- do ubuntu in SA
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: I know they do that in america
<Stevethepirate> I spoke to the head of some department yesterday.
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: yeah, thats what I said
<flaccid> depends on model etc.
<Stevethepirate> surely if they do it in the USA
<Stevethepirate> and -all- the stock comes from ireland
<Stevethepirate> then they can spam some <3 and put on ubuntu
<flaccid> well no, each country will have a different regime
<Stevethepirate> flaccid: agreed, they have different "regimes"
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: but the support here is pretty limited, i think they only have a office in cape town. but at least they have a pick up and return warranty:)
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: yeah 011-709-7777 :p
<omar_> Hi
<omar_> I have a problem
<Stevethepirate> !ask > omar
<Stevethepirate> sighs
<flaccid> call it what you want, of course its going to be different in each country
<omar_> Adebt installer does not allow me to install new stuff
<flaccid> i just waited 5 weeks for my dell lcd monitor in australia :p
<Stevethepirate> flaccid: yeah, but there is surely no difference if the SA dude says to the Irish dude "please install ubuntu, not vista"
<Stevethepirate> sigma__, flaccid: whats the delivery time on a dell laptop to liek South Africa?
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: i have that script i had to use, thing is the stereo sound worked fine but i was using a 5.1 system so it sounded off if the bass didnt go directly to the subwoofer
<flaccid> if thats even possible then sweet, if its not then you can't do much i would assume
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: I would think they have local stock
<flaccid> no idea, i don't know anything about dell SA
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: i have a DSP already.. i just need HD stero.
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: i see
<omar_> Adebt installer does not allow me to install new stuff
<flaccid> please don't repeat
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: of a Inspiron 1720, 2 gigs RAM, 2.4ghz core 2 duo, 200 gig SATA 7200, 8600m GT?
<flaccid> !doesntwork | omar_
<ubotu> omar_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Stevethepirate> I doubt they have that lying around.
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: how long for that to arrive?
<Stevethepirate> I though all non-peripherals come from Ireland?
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: surely they dont have to build it at a factory
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: i have never ordered from dell because i only bought refurb stuff
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: i was under the impression it was
<omar_> When I use Adebt installer I can't install new programms, because all the programs are not selectable
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: shouldn't be that long i guess, they are a service orientated company after all
<sigma__> omar_: just use dpkg -i
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: well, if i order now.. i'd like it around 20th Jan
<omar_> sigma: what's that?
<sigma__> omar_: and download packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<Stevethepirate> So that when i go back to uni, I can update [we have a local mirror leg.uct.ac.za :P]
<cooly> Hello and Please help *g* After ATI-Driver-Installation (Envy)... Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: remember the corporates close 4 xmas
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: so? If i order -now- like today, it should be fine?
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: hows the internet speed at uct? ours is hopeless, u can only violate it during the holidays
<omar_> sigma: what is dpkg -i?
<omar_> sigma: how do I use it?
<flaccid> cooly: we don't support it
<Stevethepirate> omar_: its like double clicking on a exe
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: are they even open? the sales wing that is. i know most of my suppliers have closed or stopped taking orders
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: i phoned yesterday and seemed to get through.
<sigma__> omar_: or u can use apt-get
<omar_> sigma: oh..ok
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: I get 9meg/sec off the leg server... [for updates]
<cooly> flaccid.. It's always a Difference between Support and Helping *g*
<omar_> sigma: but how do I use adebt installer?
<Stevethepirate> And i use a multitude of tinyproxies to tunnel normal internet traffic through .. so get about 400k/sec at night
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: i wish our ubuntu mirror was updated, its stuck in edgy:(
<flaccid> the difference is irrelevant. look at the topic. there is a reason why we do not support it.
<flaccid> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<sigma__> envy is dodgy stuff
<Stevethepirate> 400k/sec is not bad
<sigma__> when dealing with such important components in your pc, always use official ubuntu supported software
<Stevethepirate> remember that we have an internal resnet.. about 25-30TB
<cooly> ok @ flaccid.. but.. If I installed the ATI-Driver on my Own or use the Kubuntu-Driver.. It's the same fault *g*
<flaccid> cooly: so you have used restricted-manager-kde ?
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: dam, yeah i read about the uct internet uplinks somewhere, pretty impressive stuff
<cooly> yes
<flaccid> file a bug, what else can you do with a seg fault...
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: i'm running the main UCT hub next year.. hope the MPAA don't raid me..
<sigma__> omar_: to be honest ive never used it, i download packages manually to install
<omar_> sigma: oh.. alright then.. :)
<sigma__> oh yes the notorious segmentation fault
<Stevethepirate> I get seg faults on DC++ client
<Stevethepirate> such failure
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: MPAA?
<Stevethepirate> Like the BSA
<Stevethepirate> of movies
<Stevethepirate> motion picture association
<Stevethepirate> or whatever
<Stevethepirate> if they raided UCT
<Stevethepirate> they would make R1.2 billion in fines
<Stevethepirate> at least
<sigma__> i used to get a segmentation fault in Konversation when i wanted to join a new channel. but it disapeared
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: yeah but thats not illegal in SA, selling movies is
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: i'm trying to set up NAT so that my 4 PC's can all connect through a single PC through a single network point .. such a mission to get DC working..
<cooly> ok.. bye
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: its not illegal to own pirated material?
<Stevethepirate> is this a sick joke or something?
<stdin> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Stevethepirate> stdin: we are not talking like we "wish to pirate materials"
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: ok well thats the end of that discussion
<Stevethepirate> i.e. transferring pirated materials.
<stdin> Stevethepirate: didn't say you were
<Stevethepirate> stdin: okay :P
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: so scp me those illegal files
<Stevethepirate> :P
<Stevethepirate> just joking
<sigma__> stdin: yeah we were discussing more the laws related to it, in our country there are huge holes in it
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: carry on the discussion...
<stdin> sigma__: then I should have done !ot ?
<stdin> either way, don't :)
<omar_> #deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]/ gutsy main restricted
<omar_> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<omar_> # newer versions of the distribution.
<omar_> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<omar_> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<Stevethepirate> stdin: sighs.. the purpose of off-topic is quite random.
<Stevethepirate> to be honest, if people wanna talk about random stuff, and its not interferring with the main chat.
<stdin> !paste | omar_
<ubotu> omar_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Stevethepirate> i rate let it fly by.
<omar_> sorry by mistake..
<stdin> Stevethepirate: the purpose of off-topic may be quite random, but the purpose of this channel is not ;)
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: so, u're saying that I can have 1000 movies, and as long as i don't sell them, i'm fine? [this is all hypotheical]
<Stevethepirate> stdin: yeah..
<Stevethepirate> but #kubuntu is a good disguise for illegal chatz :P
<Stevethepirate> stdin: thanks for that KDE4 guide..
<Stevethepirate> it actually wasn't as hard as expected
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: well according to that law yeah
<omar_> When I tried to install firefox using the terminal, the following error appeared:
<omar_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48820/
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: but lets be honest, police in this country have more important things to do
<Stevethepirate> stdin: like. where would you recommend I get nice widgets/ theme's etc for kde4?
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: i know 3 people in JHB and 1 in CPT that have been raided for ADSL cap theft.
<stdin> Stevethepirate: there aren't really any yet, kde4 isn't even released yet
<Stevethepirate> 3 of them [1 CPT  + 2 JHB ] got fined..
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: whats ADSL cap theft?
<flaccid> omar_: its an invalid line in the sources.list
<Stevethepirate> stdin: had a slight problem.. when i started a widget, it was like -stuck- in the middle of the screen
<Stevethepirate> couldn't move it.. only close it.
<omar_> flaccid: how do I fix it?
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: when you use another dude's ADSL account and basically his cap.
<flaccid> remove the line in question from /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> *Notice* To all users of KDE4 packages, you may notice some updates for your KDE4 packages in a few hours. This fixes a couple of issues with starting KDE4 applications from the KMenu and from the Run Dialog, nothing to worry about
<Stevethepirate> stdin: had a slight problem.. when i started a widget, it was like -stuck- in the middle of the screen.. widgets were stuck.
<DjDarkman> hello I have two machines, with kubuntu, both have ext3 partitions, I copied files containing special charecters like úóüöéá, and when I want to play those music files amarok complains that it can`t open them, but I can copy them back to this laptop and it works, why is this, how can I solve this?
<omar_> flaccid: the sources list is empty
<stdin> Stevethepirate: I don't see that, I can move plasmoids fine. best place for kde4 support is #kde4-devel
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: well thats illegal in any case! i know a guy who works for a isp that does that. well it seems the law has changed a bit - http://mybroadband.co.za/news/General/644.html  however as that law expert says, proving it is rather hard
<flaccid> omar_: use adept, re-manager your repos, fetch updates then do what you need
<Stevethepirate> stdin: yeah, when i have my KDE4 pc here at work again i'll try it out...
<DjDarkman> anyone have an idea? if it help I copied the files trough sftp
<flaccid> omar_: your error message says its not empty
<sigma__> stdin: did they eventually fix the kde4 taskbar?
<stdin> sigma__: fix what about it?
<flaccid> DjDarkman: i don't know. but unusual characters don't extend between filesystems for a start little lone protocols
<sigma__> stdin: i couldn't right click it
<flaccid> i mean let alone protocols
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: did u check that link out?
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: yeah, basically, they have to prove you are downloading something, to get a court order to get proof that you are downloading something...
<stdin> sigma__: there still aren't any options for it, so no right click
<omar_> flaccid: yeah I know, I wasn't, but when I veiwed the list I deleted everything and, then tried again but the same error appeared
<omar_> flaccid: It* wasn't
<sigma__> stdin: i would think that was one of the first options they would have built, kinda arb to leave it to the end
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: and the studio has to do it, not any 3rd party representative body
<stdin> sigma__: it's mostly just a container plasmoid, not much about it to configure
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: so, basically... GO RSA!
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: i g2g.. bbl.
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: lol
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: check u
<sigma__> stdin: but what about the trashcan, taskbar and shortcuts? i hate that taskbar that is in the top corner of the screen, but on the plus side the live cd does run pretty quickly on my pc
<sigma__> compared to kde3
<stdin> all those things will either be plasmoids or "button" plasmoids
<purpleposeidon> hmmm, is 20 kb/s usual? :o
<purpleposeidon> for updates?
<sigma__> interesting, looking forward to it, pity you can't order kde4 from shipit
<stdin> sigma__: one day :)
<sigma__> stdin: when do you think kde4.1 will be out?
<flaccid_> it would help if it was finished
<stdin> sigma__: "when it's ready"
<stdin> should be in time for 8.10 release (can't see that not happening)
<omar_> When I start adebt manager the following message appears:
<omar_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48821/
<sigma__> stdin: lol, it amazes me that the new releases run faster than their predecessors, with windows its the extreme opposite, my laptop barely manages to load vista
<flaccid_> omar_: do what it says
<omar_> ok
<flaccid_> if that fails i think your apt db is fuxed
<omar_> I did what is says, but the same old poblem appeared again.
<omar_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48822/
<DjDarkman> how can I 'tanslate' a KDE completely, witch was installed english?
<flaccid_> omar_: does cat /etc/apt/sources.list return anything?
<flaccid_> DjDarkman: your question might be better answered in #kde
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid_: what happen to flaccid
<purpleposeidon> There was this one thing online, where you could download self-contained programs, does anybody remember what it is called? It had it's own protocol:/ thing
<flaccid_> i got hard :p
<sigma__> prob got disconnected
<DjDarkman> flaccid_: I think that some packagees that I need are kubuntu specific, or am I wrong?
<omar_> flaccid: it returns:
<flaccid_> DjDarkman: i don't know what you going on about sorry. i cant help.
<omar_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48823/
<sigma__> purpleposeidon: define self contained?
<sigma__> DjDarkman: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Syntra> Hey uhh, anyone have a clue why there isn't any option to boot to Kubuntu after installing Windows?
<purpleposeidon> sigma__: Uh, like you downloaded a .iso, and it mounted it, and it had everything you needed to run a program
<flaccid_> omar_: thats a borked sources. please overwrite it
<flaccid_> !source-o-matic | omar_
<ubotu> omar_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<DjDarkman> sigma__: I gave a PC of mine to my father, it has a kubuntu gutsy installed english, but my father doesn`t understand english, and I want to make it hungarian, without reinstalling it
<omar_> thanx!
<sigma__> DjDarkman: oh yeah then #kde would be the place to ask
<flaccid_> DjDarkman: please ask in #kde, im sure its not hard
<DjDarkman> ok, hope they can tell me
<sigma__> DjDarkman: i pretty sure the kde team deals with translations, not the kubuntu team
<sigma__> DjDarkman: im pretty sure they can
<omar_> still the same problem..
<sigma__> why does canonical never reply to my email requesting to use the ubuntu family logos on my website?
<sigma__> omar_: reinstall perhaps?
<flaccid_> we can't speak for canonical..
<blubb> security.ubuntu.com is down?
<purpleposeidon> blubb: Going veerrry slow for me
<purpleposeidon> 7kbs
<omar_> sigma_: reinstall kubuntu????
<whiteda> blubb, not working for me either
<sigma__> omar_: yup
<omar_> sigma_: oh man!
<omar_> sigma_: this sucks!
<sigma__> guys you know what we need in kubuntu, a repair feature like whats on that xp cd. where it flushes the system files and re-installs them but keeps data in tact
<sigma__> omar_: dont worry ive had my fair share, its all part of learning linux
<omar_> sigma_: yeah that's true..
<sigma__> omar_: what pc are u using?
<Lynoure> sigma__: there is dpkg-reconfigure
<Oleander> I want to change from win to linux and am not sure whether to go with ubuntu or kubuntu...what are the differneces anyways. i read that one is on gnome while the other on kde..at the end of the day what should a newbie to linux install?
<mitchells00> erm hi.. i have a.. not really a problem more an annoyance... i'm running Kubuntu and when i play variable bitrate mp3's they speed up and slow down.. and tear...
<sigma__> Lynoure: what does it do?
<mitchells00> Kde is more like windows..
<Lynoure> mitchells00: not really
<sigma__> Oleander: gnome just looks very ugly (but thats to me)
<mitchells00> the feel is.. to me anyway..
<omar_> sigma_: and you know what? there's a festival that will be held in my country about LINUX soon, I must attend it..! :D
<Oleander> ah ok
<mitchells00> gnome to me looks prettier, but i like the option of switching between the 2.. whatever i feel like today is what i use..
<Lynoure> sigma__: it reconfigures the packages specified, so if you have messed up some configuration files, it sets them to default.
<Oleander> does kubuntu do the transparency on the windows like ubuntu?
<sigma__> Oleander: well theres no harm in trying both, not like u have to pay for them:)
<mitchells00> now there's an idea.. random DE every boot! xD
<Oleander> sigma: true point
<sigma__> Oleander: yeah sort of, better stuff is coming in kde4 in jan
<Lynoure> sigma__: reinstalling packages can also do similar things, in the cases where you have messed up/removed files.
<Oleander> mitchells00: so u have all ur apps on both os? and u boot from the one u feel like using that day?
<sigma__> Lynoure: ok im gonna try that on my mock pc but first i need to try mess it up:)
<mitchells00> no that's why i'm not a huge fan of ubuntu.. you can't choose to have both..
<sigma__> Lynoure: so its not like windows where one glitch means game over
<mitchells00> i mainly use Sabayon but i'm on kubuntu to try out LinuxMCE
<sigma__> mitchells00: i thought u could use both
<mitchells00> woah fildo same connection, same exchange..
<mitchells00> weird!
<Oleander> kubuntu has a media center?
<Lynoure> sigma__: certainly not. Even if you cannot get X to run, there is always the console.  and even if it does not boot, there is possibility from booting from a rescue cd or somesuch and fixing from there.
<mitchells00> google LinuxMCE
<sigma__> Oleander: depends wat u define a media centre
<mitchells00> At the moment it's looking like a POS but meh..
<mitchells00> fildo.. do i know you....? xD'
<sigma__> mitchells00: can u run LinuxMCE on kubuntu? and how is it?
<mitchells00> it can only run on kubuntu
<mitchells00> and so far i can't get it to run...
<mitchells00> it takes a LONG time to install
<sigma__> Lynoure: well thats comforting to hear
<mitchells00> :P
<sigma__> mitchells00: isnt it still in beta?
<mitchells00> i don't know
<DonalR> finger DonalR
<mitchells00> i think the NEW version is
<sigma__> Lynoure: is it possible to access a flashdrive from konsole?  does it auto-mount
<Lynoure> sigma__: yes, normally they do.
<Oleander> does ubuntu have a media center? or does it too need linuxMCE?
<sigma__> Lynoure: how would u open them?
<mitchells00> i know this'll sound weird but i think sabayon is far better for absolute beginners, it has all the programs they would ever want, it's quite easy to use and install and lets face it.. i just installed Kubuntu.. it didn't even have firefox.. that's just appauling...
<sigma__> Oleander: what do u need the media center to do?
<Lynoure> sigma__: and even if it does not, you can manually mount it from command line, too (unless there is something seriously wrong with something)
<mitchells00> i know the last word is spelt wrong but i'm tired..
<mitchells00>  xD
<mitchells00> Ubuntu has almost nothing in it..
<mitchells00> they're like windows..
<sigma__> mitchells00: u can just install firefox, i use flock, its way better espm in looks
<Oleander> so you'd recommend sabayon
<mitchells00> definately..
<mitchells00> over ubuntu any day..
<Oleander> u use that now?
<mitchells00> it's a DVD size rather than CD size
<mitchells00> yeah..
<sigma__> wats so good in sabayon?
<mitchells00> the live DVD is even fast enough for me
<Oleander> googling it now
<mitchells00> it comes with CRAPLOADS of programs built in
<sigma__> kubuntu also has a dvd
<mitchells00> anything you want
<Oleander> what kinda progs were on there u use heaps
<Oleander> ?
<sigma__> the reason kubuntu is on cd mainly is because most of its users don't have truckloads of bandwidth
<mitchells00> and installing more is easy.. it has (i don't know what it's called but it lists all the programs that you want, you tick them and press ok and they auto download and install)
<sigma__> its just designed to give u the base system, not all the packages
<mitchells00> well i have to say a live DVD is nicer with packages built in...
<sigma__> but yes a dvd that auto installed all your desired programs would be goodf
<mitchells00> rather than installing every time..
<sigma__> good
<sigma__> but hey for office use the cd version is perfect
<mitchells00> plus sabayon can look FANTASTIC when you have a good video card..
<mitchells00> i forget what it's called but it has alot of optional visual effects like vista but.. alot more customizable..
<Lynoure> sigma__: if it is konsole you talk about, just   cd /media  then do   ls   to look around,  cd to whatever is the name of you flashdrive. There you are. :)  For plain command line you'll need to mount it yourself, but that's not hard either
<mitchells00> just if people want.. xD
<Oleander> what kind of visual effects?
<mitchells00> 1st and my favourate.. the desktop cube..
<mitchells00> :)
<mitchells00> control and flick your mouse and you're on another desktop xD
<Oleander> cool
<Oleander> so u can have 6 desktops going ?
<mitchells00> 4..
<mitchells00> you can have like 20 but not on the cube..
<mitchells00> xD
<Oleander> i was thinking top and bottom also :)
<mitchells00> no but you can put different wallpapers for them :)
<Oleander> awsome. does vista have that
<Oleander> ?
<mitchells00> no..
<Oleander> does mac?
<Oleander> looking at screenshots now of the cube
<sigma__> Oleander: i found something really cool with the cube - u can play 4 movies simultaneoulsly (one on each screen) and it runs perfectly
<Oleander> hahah awsome
<sd132> so  the  cube spins on one axis only?
<Oleander> is sabayon the only one with cube effect?
<sigma__> nope i did that in kubuntu
<Oleander> cool
<sigma__> with compiz-fusion
<Lynoure> sigma__: and you found some way to actually follow all of them 100%? :)
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: 10-14 business days delivery...
<Stevethepirate> on my dell.
<Oleander> compiz-fusion? that a add-on?
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: well thats pretty good service!
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: how much is it altogether?
<mitchells00_> how much is what?
<sigma__> his laptop
<mitchells00_> oohh :P
<mitchells00_> i'm just about to get a new laptop :D
<Oleander> sigma: whats this berly thing? on youtube looking at cube on kubuntu and it says kubuntu beryl
<Oleander> beryl sorry
<mitchells00_> a Dell (yeah i know eww but cheap) Vostro 1500 with 2 GB ram and 128 dedicated video memory :)
<stdin> !beryl | Oleander
<ubotu> Oleander: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<mitchells00_> sabayon has beryl in it..
<mitchells00_> that's the cube thing... :P
<Oleander> ah ok
<Oleander> whats considered a decent vid card to run cube well
<sigma__> Lynoure: lol well 4 sound streams was a bit of a mission to decode:) just did it to see how powerful compiz actually was
<Oleander> like 128mb dedicated?
<mitchells00_> yeah that's fine..
<Oleander> cool
<mitchells00_> as long as you don't put on too many effects..
<Oleander> effects?
<mitchells00_> like HUGE flame effects every time you move the window
<Oleander> ah ok
<mitchells00_> that will LAG you like hell
<mitchells00_> trust me.. i've tried :)
<mitchells00_> i made them rainbow too :D
<Oleander> yeh this utube vid has like water ripples its cool
<mitchells00_> they're fine..
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: it will be rather cool.
<Stevethepirate> If it arrives like on the 3/4 Decemebrr
<sigma__> Lynoure: but im waiting for the effects in kde4, compiz still looks out of place in kde
<Oleander> am so installing this toniught
<Stevethepirate> Like, what are official holidays for us?
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: yes indeed, how much altogether was your laptop?
<Stevethepirate> Like.. i.e. non-working days.
<Stevethepirate> R15.1k + VAT
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: ouch
<mitchells00_> shit netsplit...
<mitchells00_> xD
<stdin> !language | mitchells00
<ubotu> mitchells00: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: hi.
<mitchells00_> sorry :(
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: thats quite the pricetag!
<mitchells00_> R?
<Stevethepirate> ZAR
<mitchells00_> ok :)
<Stevethepirate> South African Rand
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: thing is, getting thru dad's company.. so not VAT
<Stevethepirate> So, for R15k, that will beat any other laptop in its range
<Stevethepirate> Fujitsu-siemens had one for R15k.. only hada 8600GS...
<mitchells00_> i can't get pluto to install in LinuxMCE... this is annoying
<mitchells00_> it doesen't even work...
<Stevethepirate> 8600GT > 8600GS..
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: fujitsu is hopeless!
<mitchells00_> i'n just gonna go back to sabayon..
<mitchells00_> but first dinner :D
<mitchells00_> bubaiiz ^^
<Hamra> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Hamra> is there a channel for wine?
<sigma__> think its #wine or #wine-hq
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: i have a f-s lifebook.. its been really good.
<Stevethepirate> its #winehq
<Hamra> thnx
<Stevethepirate> #wine redirects to #winehq
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: i heard they were pretty bad quality
<Oleander> so beryl is part of kubuntu installation yeh?
<Stevethepirate> compiz-fuzion
<Oleander> compiz-fuzion is part of kubuntu install?
<sigma__> no it isnt
<stdin> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Stevethepirate> Wait.
<Oleander> ah
<Stevethepirate> Thought i was in #ubuntu for a sec
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: they have good and bad batches
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: like, had that lifebook p3 for like 4 years, no problems
<Stevethepirate> but people complain a lot about their desktops
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: ok ya that is pretty long
<Oleander> ok so after i install kubuntu i have to install compiz...right?
<Stevethepirate> Should push out 4k on 3d marks 06
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: lol all the ones that makro sells:)
<Stevethepirate> indeed.
<stdin> Oleander: yes, the link ubotu gave has instructions
<Oleander> cool thanks
<Oleander> understasnd now
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: you know theres wireless internet at the airports...
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: yeah but dont u hav to pay mweb to use it?
<stdin> !ot | Stevethepirate, sigma__
<ubotu> Stevethepirate, sigma__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Stevethepirate> stdin: i'm about to ask him something about kubuntu related to the wireless there stdin
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: lets just move it to offtopic
<Stevethepirate> sigma__: pm?
<sigma__> Stevethepirate: join #kubuntu-offtopic , i can't pm
<Oleander> sigma: going from windows to kubuntu do i just need to download Download Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) ? or do i need to install linux first...
<stdin> Oleander: Kubuntu is a linux distribution
<neville> =/
<Oleander> stdin: what does that mean?
<neville> Kubuntu is Linux =]
<stdin> well, no, it's not linux. the kernel is linux
<neville> You just download Kubuntu, burn the image, slap the disk into the drive, reset, and off you go
<neville> It's a generalisation
<Oleander> ah ok. cuz my friend couldnt believe how it can onlt be 700mb for it, when linux is like 6 cds
<Oleander> right
<neville> If he got things that mixed up, it would be best to keep things vague for starters
<neville> =]
<stdin> Oleander: all those other CDs are just packages, not "linux"
<Oleander> ah ok
<Oleander> so theyre a heap of packages for kubuntu?
<stdin> tons
<Oleander> cool
<stdin> in my package list I have 31843 packages available, and that's with no non-official repositories
<Hamra> now that you mentioned it, what does kubuntu DVD have more than the CD? is it also a bunch of unnecessary packages?
<stdin> Hamra: has most of main on it too, it also includes the alternate and OEM installer
<fildo> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Oleander> what site has a list of all the packaged for kubuntu:?
<stdin> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Oleander> cheers
<Hamra> i guess it will prove useful then, thnx
<Oleander> does the cd install of kubuntu come with the basics or do u have to straight away get a few of the pacakages
<stdin> Oleander: comes with a browser, office suit, graphics view, media player and a few other things
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi stdin
<Oleander> stdin: ability to network also?
<stdin> yeah :)
<Oleander> cool
<ActionParsnip> does either kubuntu or Ubuntu have a smaller install footprint?
<stdin> they are about the same
<stdin> there's no real difference in size at all
<ActionParsnip> is Xubuntu smaller?
<ActionParsnip> I wanna bang it on an eee so I'm chasing small footprint
<stdin> xubuntu has a smaller memory footprint
<Gogoacquan> hi
<Gogoacquan> can anyone help me with kate plzz?
<stdin> helps if you say what's wrong
<Oleander> stdin: do i need virus protection of kubuntu or ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Gogoacquan, give her a slap
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, no and don't try running norton through WINE
<ActionParsnip> haahahhahaa
<Gogoacquan> i want to change my driver from ati to radeon into the xorg.conf with kate
<Oleander> WINE?
<stdin> Oleander: virus? what's that? :p
<Oleander> ha cool
<ActionParsnip> !wine | Oleander
<ubotu> Oleander: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Gogoacquan> but i dont have the sudo rights. HOw can i get them in kate???
<Oleander> when u run appls through WINE does that slow the app down?
<ActionParsnip> Gogoacquan, kdesu kate <file>
<stdin> Gogoacquan: if you can't use sudo then you can't do it, get the user with sudo access to do it
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, it can, they run well though
<Oleander> cool
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, wine ./theme.exe ;) I LOVE THEME PARK
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: so if i find an app that only has a win and mac installer does that mean id have to run it through wine?
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, yes or Cedega which you pay for
<ActionParsnip> !cedega | Oleander
<ubotu> Oleander: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<stdin> Gogoacquan: does your user have sudo access?
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, http://e-bergi.com/2007/Haziran/resim/csc.jpg
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: out of all the apps u run do like 50% run through wine?
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, I don't use windows apps at all
<Gogoacquan> yes he does
<neville> ActionParsnip: wine theme.exe* =]
<ActionParsnip> except that
<neville> Or, better yet
<Oleander> ha cool
<Oleander> what web browser u use?
<neville> wine /path/to/theme/theme.exe =]
<ActionParsnip> oh please tell me theres an open source theme park
<stdin> Gogoacquan: then just go to KMenu -> Run Command... and type in "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (without quotes) and you can edit the file
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, firefox
<Oleander> cool
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, gimp = photoshop, amsn = msn messenger
<stdin> kopete is better than amsn IMO
<ActionParsnip> stdin, I like the amsn look :D
<stdin> ActionParsnip: that's exactly what I don't like about it :p
<neville> Then skin it
<ActionParsnip> stdin, horses for courses eh
<stdin> but kopete-kde4 is so nice :)
<ActionParsnip> stdin, got a screenshot?
<Gogoacquan> its so great it works:)
<Gogoacquan> ty^^
<Gogoacquan> what is the kdesu command
<Hamra> will hardy use KDE 4 by default? or will still come with 3.x?
<ActionParsnip> Gogoacquan, if you are running apps that use gui use kdesu
<Gogoacquan> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> Gogoacquan, if you are using comand line (like cp, mv etc) use sudo
<stdin> ActionParsnip: I can probably make one
<Gogoacquan> do i have to reboot my system now for making the changes running???
<emilsedgh> Hamra: no, Hardy will have KDE 3.5.x
<stdin> !kdesi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdesi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> Gogoacquan, it cant hurt :)
<Gogoacquan> :) kk thx
<ActionParsnip> stdin, can you use kdesu for CLIs?
<stdin> yeah you can
<Oleander> whats AiXgl ?
<Gogoacquan> bb
<ActionParsnip> stdin: might just use it all the time and never sudo
<FSHero> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<FSHero> Hi all: is it safe to use ntfs-3g to write to an NTFS partition to which Windows Vista Home Premium is installed?
<ActionParsnip> FSHero, NTFS is NTFS as far as I'm aware
<FSHero> ActionParsnip: thanks. I've used ntfs-3g for months on a different computer which has Windows XP installed, and no problems there...
<FSHero> ... so I think I shall try with Vista
<FSHero> Is there some KDE gui to configure ntfs-3g?
<stdin> ActionParsnip: simple screenshot http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/1350/kopete1bl0.png
<ActionParsnip> stdin: looks pretty cool man
<stdin> FSHero: nope, but there is ntfs-config which is GTK+
<ActionParsnip> stdin:  cheers for the shot
<FSHero> stdin: thanks. I'll try it now :)
<Hamra> what is the package for the c libraries? nvidia installer need them, libc?
<stdin> Hamra: use the packages
<Oleander> stdin: not sure if i asked u this ealier or not but would u recommend i install unbuntu or kubuntu. Side note i love all the cool visual effects so which ever one is better with that side of thigs
<stdin> Oleander: I hate Gnome and love KDE, but try both and see what you like
<Hamra> i like kde too
<Oleander> ok thanks
<stdin> Oleander: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE for a quick glimpse
<Oleander> k
<stdin> you can run KDE applications on Gnome and Gnome applications on KDE too, so the desktop environment is purely a matter of personal taste
<Oleander> right
<Gogoacquan> i installed the gatos package and tried to watch cable tv over kaffeine but it cant identify the socket for my graca
<Gogoacquan> thats so sad:(
<Gogoacquan> ^^
<Oleander> can KDE be customized to look like Mac OS X Leopard like GNOME?
<stdin> it can look like whatever you want it to look like
<Oleander> sweet
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, http://www.tuaw.com/2005/12/28/make-kde-look-like-os-x/
<Oleander> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, np :)
<stdin> Oleander: my (current) desktop :) http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/1708/currentsy4.jpg
<Oleander> coool, nice a clean. i like
<ActionParsnip> stdin: you have updates :)
<stdin> ActionParsnip: yeah, kde4 packages from my LAN repo ;)
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, mine is similar to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgFJmSp9VQg
<ActionParsnip> I got bored and wanted to see how recordmydesktop would run :)
<ActionParsnip> Its pretty boring but it was late
<Oleander> sweet supermario kart
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, best driving game ever!
<Oleander> i grew up on that game
<Oleander> whats those raindrops...a screensaver?
<emilsedgh> stdin: CrystalSVG Icons? i excepted a more customized desktop
<ActionParsnip> its part of beryl
<stdin> emilsedgh: I like that iconset
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, you can press a key combo and it happens
<emilsedgh> stdin: well, i did like it too, but im tired of it...
<Oleander> cool
<emilsedgh> stdin: did you try nuovext ?
<stdin> emilsedgh: I do have my background change every 10 mins ;)
<stdin> nouvext, nope
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: whats XGL>
<emilsedgh> stdin: i was changing it too, but im now using the wallpaper that oxygen team created,,,the Blue one (not from the wallpaper contest)
<stdin> !XGL
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<stdin> bah
<stdin> XGL is a replacement to the standard X server that takes over Direct Rendering and lets you use 3D effects when your graphics driver doesn't support it (basically)
<enry> hi
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, gives 3d stuff
<Oleander> ah ok does that come with compiz package?
<omar> Guys can someone tell me how 'Ubuntu' exactly pronounced?
<stdin> omar: something like 'oooh-boooon-toooooo'
<Hamra> ooboontoo i think
<stdin> just call it "the brown one"
<Hamra> the ubuntu website have its speeling on the first page
<omar> LOL stdin :D
<Hamra> spelling*
<Oleander> poobuntu
<stdin> Oleander: no, you only need it when your graphics driver dosen't support 3D effects
<ActionParsnip> omar, i say yu-bun-tu but i know its wrong
<Oleander> ah ok
<omar> ActionParsnip: Yeah me too :D
<stdin> I say oo-bun-two
<stdin> and ku-bun-to
<ActionParsnip> kay-ya-bun-too
<stdin> don't forget zoo-bun-two
<Lynoure> omar: Watch the sample ogg video that comes with ubuntu/kubuntu, that will tell you, with voice.
<ActionParsnip> and flux-bun-too
<omar> uh-huh.. thanx :)
<stdin> pronunciations in linux don't matter, as long as you can spell it :p
<ActionParsnip> stdin, or autocomplete with tab ;)
<Hamra> i have no idea how i survived that long with dos and windoze without the tab autocompletion :P
<stdin> my tab-key is starting to ware out...
<stdin> and the backspace :p
<ActionParsnip> Hamra, XP does it too but XP doesnt really use command line for much
<ActionParsnip> log in to xp. 1 hand on mouse, i hand in pocket
<senorpedro> http://senorpedro.myminicity.com/
<senorpedro> http://senorpedro.myminicity.com/
<senorpedro> ups, sorry wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> with such widespread use of ubuntu, do you think there will be viri made for it?
<Hamra> well yeah, its good to use xp in winter, keeps my hand warm in pocket, lol, or make it work hand on linux, which will keep it warm nevertheless :P
<Hamra> hard*
<Hamra> what's viri?
<stdin> ActionParsnip: not much point, a virus could only effect one user
<stdin> Hamra: plural for virus
<jussi01> viruses?
<Hamra> sooner or later, yes
<senorpedro> i have a little problem with the xorg.conf http://tinyurl.com/yw97ry does anybody know what is wrong?
<stdin> no, virus is latin, so the plural is viri
<ActionParsnip> stdin: true and as long as the app affected isnt superuser then it should be ok
<Hamra> i dont think though that opensourced systems can be any use for malware makers, it will spread for a small time only, before a solution would be in the repos !
<stdin> hmm, did I not ban that guy too, shame on me
<ActionParsnip> Hamra, its just that all windows systems are similar at an OS level and there are lots. Ubuntu seems to be taking off hugely and so there will be a similar core of librarys
<ActionParsnip> true the security of running as a restricted user is groovy
<ActionParsnip> but i think its an interesting idea
<stdin> there already are, ubuntu uses debian and debian uses GNU
<ActionParsnip> can you see what im saying though?
<stdin> yep, and for the most part I agree with you too :)
<ActionParsnip> cool as long as i'm not crazy
<Hamra> i agree too
<Hamra> do you know a tool that checks to see which ports are opened? i suspect my ISP has all ports closed :S
<ActionParsnip> Hamra, netstat -a
<Hamra> ok
<stdin> you ISP doesn't control what ports your PC has open
<ActionParsnip> Hamra, http://www.computerhope.com/unix/unetstat.htm
<stdin> or just man:/netstat in konqueror
<ActionParsnip> whats the standard file manager in xubuntu (e.g konqueror)?
<stdin> don't think so, xubuntu is GTK based
<hungrymouse> when i try and boot to kubuntu, it either says "image not found, booting normally" then gives me my login and password prompt in a console format, and never loads desktop, or it stops halfway through loading everything (still before loading desktop) and nothing more happens. how can i resolve this problem?
<ActionParsnip> stdin: it uses Thunar
<stdin> ActionParsnip: yep, GTK based
<opdensteinen_> h
<sd132> macogw, i was in gnome when i made those changes, went back into kde and the refresh rates are back up
<emilsedgh> stdin: any news from Jucato? when he will be back?
<stdin> emilsedgh: not really, I haven't heard much from him recently
<emilsedgh> stdin: he plans to come back?
<stdin> eventually
<TheFallenOne> i need help with a wifi issue on Kubuntu 7.10. I think it's simple but I can't find a straight forward answer on the forums
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, has it ever worked?
<TheFallenOne> I am using a Linksys WMP54G wifi card (chipset is RT2561/RT61) i've notice alot of people having issues with this card and my issue is Kubuntu regocnizes it and I can even connect to the router at 80% but i can't resolve any web pages
<TheFallenOne> this is a new install since i'm new to Kubuntu and linux for that matter
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, can you ping web pages?
<TheFallenOne> no
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, can you ping your router?
<TheFallenOne> shows it as active and everything picks up both wifi locations in the office
<TheFallenOne> and i can connect to each of them
<TheFallenOne> one sec
<Oleander> ActionParsnip> does kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon have compiz fusion already in it?
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, no you need to install it
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, get googling :)
<Oleander> ok, yeh was looking on wikipedia and it said it had compiz fusion in Gutsy Gibbon...werid
<TheFallenOne> i can ping the router (192.168.2.1) and getting ping times of about 15 to 25ms
<sdlnxgk> TheFallenOne, have you added the wireless device to a list of mac address that can access the router? I know I had that problem with mine, after adding it to the list logged on right away
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, ok can we have a paste of your ifconfig
<TheFallenOne> the router is completely open no security no mac address filtering
<TheFallenOne> action Parsnip one sec and i will post that
<TheFallenOne> in a .txt file or straight paste
<hungrymouse> does anyone have a solution to my problem of kubuntu not starting or should i just reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, can you run glxgears ok?
<sdlnxgk> hungrymouse, what do you mean will not start?? no gui or you just get a cli ??
<ActionParsnip> hungrymouse, log in as normal and try running startx
<Oleander> glxgears?
<hungrymouse> ActionParsnip: so when it gives me the command line login i should log in there and then type startx? or is there more to it?
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, run it from konsole
<ActionParsnip> hungrymouse, you got it
<hungrymouse> ActionParsnip: cool thanks. i'll try that.
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, if it runs you have 3d acceleration which you need for compiz :)
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642906
<Oleander> i can test this on win?
<Oleander> i havent installed kubuntu yet
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, no you need to do it on your linux box
<SagaciousKJB> TheFallenOne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, going well?
<GreatBritain> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GreatBritain> !nv
<SagaciousKJB> Is there a list of those triggers?
<SagaciousKJB> I've been sitting here stalking the channel for hours just to see simple trigger words like that.
<ActionParsnip> !triggers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triggers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ActionParsnip> SagaciousKJB, no idea sorry :(
<TheFallenOne> sorry about that actionParsnip I'm a night-time NOC for a computer company so I was momentarily occupid. One sec and I will paste results in the link SagaciousKJB gave
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, me too but my servers are in the states and I'm UK :D
<GreatBritain> i need to remove an NVidia package from my pc - i installed it to test my friends card.. but now its slowing down my GFX output..
<GreatBritain> where can i tell which debs are installed
<Hamra> greatbritain: there is an unofficial tool called envy, you can try it
<GreatBritain> if they were installed with dpkg
<ActionParsnip> GreatBritain, did you use sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<GreatBritain> aparantly thats not installed..
<GreatBritain> according to apt
<ActionParsnip> GreatBritain, install that and you should be ok
<GreatBritain> i want to remove support - not install it..
<GreatBritain> i don't have NVidia on this pc
<ActionParsnip> GreatBritain, use add/remove programs to remove it
<GreatBritain> its not installed
<GreatBritain> but 3d games are sayting there is an issue with GLX support
<TheFallenOne> ActionParnip http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48827/
<GreatBritain> SDL error: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, in konsole tpe: add default gw <ip of router>
<hungrymouse> ArrowParsnip: it now wont even get as far as the login thing. it just stops halfway through loading whatever it loads.
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: do i need a seperate hdd to install kubuntu on or can i partition one of my drives?
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, well sudo route add default gw <ip>
<hungrymouse> *actionparsnip i mean >< lol i didnt bother to read.
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, you can resize but its risky.
<ActionParsnip> stdin, can you help please man
<Oleander> cuz of the file system?
<TheFallenOne> ActionParsnip, Let me try that and I'll tell you results
<hungrymouse> ActionParsnip: it now wont even get as far as the login thing. it just stops halfway through loading whatever it loads.
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, you have no where to put the data when you install
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, and if you resize you may corrupt data
<juliano> ola
<Oleander> ActionParsnip>: okies
<ActionParsnip> hungrymouse, try booting to "safemode". use F1 at boot to bring up the linux boot menu
<hungrymouse> ActionParsnip: and then use xstart?
<TheFallenOne> ActionParsnip, I typed "sudo route add default fw 192.168.2.1" and i was given "SIOCADDRT: No such Process"
<ActionParsnip> hungrymouse, you should be able to boot to an earlier config
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, can we have a paste of you /etc/network/interfaces please
<TheFallenOne> ActionParsnip, yes, one sec
<hungrymouse> ActionParsnip: i'll try that then
<TheFallenOne> ActionParsnip, is this a screenshot of the contents of that folder or ls from within /interfaces?
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: how big a hdd will i need?
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, at least 5GB for a basic install
<TheFallenOne> ActionParsnip, Also be aware this is from LiveCD should I install ubuntu before trying to troubleshot this?
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, interfaces is an ASCII text file. open it with your favourite text editor (kate, kwrite etc)
<TheFallenOne> ActionParsnip, Where would that be located if using livecd
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, kinda as when you reboot the changes will not stay
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, same place
<TheFallenOne> all it says in there is "auto lo" and then next line is "iface lo inet loopback"
<Oleander> thanks ActionParsnip
<TheFallenOne> i went through root/etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, edit it as root (kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces)
<TheFallenOne> ok
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, and add auto wlan0
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<TheFallenOne> ActionParsnip just add it to the line below the other to or erase whats in there and replace it with the new info
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, wireless-essid <your essid here>
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, just add it
<TheFallenOne> ok
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6172
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, theres a sample of what you should have
<hungrymouse> ActionParsnip: it doesnt seem to work.
<ActionParsnip> hungrymouse, I'm not so sure then. stdin is really good at this
<hungrymouse> ActionParsnip: i think i'll just reinstall. there's not really anything important on my ext3 partition; i only installed kubuntu yesterday evening. i'll pester stdin if it happens agen :P
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: i have 3 hdds, one with win os and the other two with media...music and video. I was thinking of dumping about 40gb of one of those media hdds on a ext and then using it for kubuntu which is 120gb hhh. my friend said thats a waste u agree?
<ActionParsnip> hungrymouse, cool man
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, sounds fine Kubuntu will mount your Win partitions too :)
<Oleander> <ActionParsnip: cool
<TheFallenOne> ActionParsnip, When ever I add those lines it doesn't connect and it no longer shows any available wifi spots. when i remove the lines and save it the wifi spots come back
<Oleander> so linux will see the win paritions yeh?
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, yeah shoulddo
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, you should restart after adding the lines
<Oleander> ActionParsnip>: can i copy say a movie from one of my win hdds and put it on my kubuntu hdd?
<SagaciousKJB> Can't you restart it by donig sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, indeed
<TheFallenOne> ActionParsnip, But if I restart won't I lose those lines since I'm livecd, Also I only added those 3 lines you mentioned. "auto wlan0", "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" and wireless-essid <myID> is that correct
<ActionParsnip> SagaciousKJB, i just have them restart. its easier but yes that works too
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, yes :( good spot :). do what SagaciousKJB said
<SagaciousKJB> All right, not that I was trying to be smart, I was trying to do it that way earlier and it didn't seem to work.  I think I didn't have the interfaces file configured correctly, so I just made a boot script with ifconfig and route.
<TheFallenOne> ActionParsnip, Lol no prob. one sec
<SagaciousKJB> I find it sort of odd that I was just dealing with this the other day.
<ActionParsnip> SagaciousKJB, always more than one way to skin a cat
<GreatBritain> running Apache and MySQL wouldn't slow down the graphics refresh on a game would it?
<ActionParsnip> SagaciousKJB, good idea though :)
<GreatBritain> i only have 512mb
<GreatBritain> ram
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: so all the music and vid ive dumped on my ext while i installed kubuntu can be put back on that new linux drive?
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, yes indeed
<Oleander> sweet
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, Ubuntu can read MANY filesystems
<hungrymouse> ActionParsnip: for future reference, how do i mount hdds onto the live cd version of kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> hungrymouse, are they internal?
<hungrymouse> ActionParsnip yep. when i try and access them it gets all paranoid and gives me this error: hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999
<ActionParsnip> hungrymouse, what command / method are you mounting with?
<hungrymouse> ActionParsnip: i click the mount button on the sidebar in dolphin.
<hungrymouse> ActionParsnip: and a friend of mine who uses kubuntu tried something else in Konsole to mount them, and that didnt work either.
<TheFallenOne> ActionParsnip, Here is a paste of my results. It wouldn't let me use the Kubuntu paste again cause it said i was spaming and needed to JS on but here is the snip
<TheFallenOne> http://d.cl1p.net/results/
<TheFallenOne> it ran it together but hopefully it's not complete mush
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: will win be able to see my linux drive then?
<TheFallenOne> http://download.cl1p.net/results/?t=280209653&FILE=0
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, you can get an app to copy stuff. not sure about read
<TheFallenOne> try that instead ActionParsnip
<TheFallenOne> says unkown file type but just change ext to .txt
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: ok cool. from what ive seen i hope to make kubuntu my main desktop anyways
<hungrymouse> ActionParsnip: as far as i know that program allows you to read as well. but dont hold me to that :P
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, remove the entrys in /etc/network/interfaces for wlan0 except the line auto wlan0
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, then do the network restart
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, then use the scanner like a reg user
<TheFallenOne> ok i will try that. my shift is over now so i will let you know later if it worked out
<TheFallenOne> thanks so much for the help
<TheFallenOne> bye
<soon> a little of topic: dead simple, Im sure - but check this site: www.rygambulatoriet.dk ... source code is here http://pastebin.com/d2e004e9
<soon> I want the table to fill the whole screen (i.e half green and half white) - how to do that ?
<ubuntu_> ei
<soon> ei yourself :-)
<Jay-Oh-En> soon: haha
<intelikey> is there any way to power down an scsi hdd ?
<ewigergert> how can i disable my webcam? because the LED is on, all the time.
<tekteen> intelikey: unmount it. then unplug it
<intelikey> tekteen can't umount /
<tekteen> the scsi is the root filesystem?
<tekteen> intelikey: in that case the only way is to reboot
<tekteen> you can not run without the root filesystem
<intelikey> tekteen like duh
<intelikey> but the disk doesn't "need" to spin for the 14hours not in use either.
<noki7> somebody knoe
<noki7> somebody know how to change the taskbar in kde4
<BluesKaj> Howdy all : )
<intelikey> it's no problem to power down an ide disk,  but i haven't found any way to do that with this scsi drive
<Jay-Oh-En> sata?
<intelikey> sata != scsi
<soon> intelikey there is a way I believe ... and if I can just remember it .... hang on
<Jay-Oh-En> intelikey: there it i can power down mine lol
<Jay-Oh-En> it=is
<tomaz_> (sata <> scsi) and (sata != scsi) && (sata not equal scsi) ^ (sata isnot scsi)
<intelikey> Jay-Oh-En what controler card ?
<tomaz_> why there's so many diferent simbols for the same thing in diferent language styles? damn those computer scientst language makers.
<Jay-Oh-En> what do you mean by that raid?
<soon> intelikey .. sorry I was thinking of hdparm which apparently doesnt work for scsi - try googling
<intelikey> soon yeah that's what i came up with too.
<intelikey> the fact that it's commit interval is like 10 seconds has something to do with it...    there might be a way, IF one can also disable the continueous write cycle.     but i haven't found it yet.     probably require a kernel hack...
<intelikey> it's just that i know that a disk spinning at that high of an rpm non-stop will eventually 'just ware out'  and there is no good reason for it to spin when not in use  i.e. no read/write activity.
<ubuntu_> hello
<Jay-Oh-En> hi
<Sp1nN> any 1 know a good tutorial for begginers with shells?
<Jay-Oh-En> Sp1nN: running live cd?
<Sp1nN> yes
<Sp1nN> how do u know?
<intelikey> !cli | Sp1nN
<ubotu> Sp1nN: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<intelikey> anything that you can type into the command line you can put in a script.
<Sp1nN> hmm ok
<Sp1nN> im a fast learner ^
<Sp1nN> Jay-Oh-En:
<gnutered> hey all, I'm having trouble getting sound to work in pidgin on Kubuntu 7.10.  Worked on 7.04, but now all I can get is the console beep.  I tried stracing to see if it was trying to access /dev/snd or some such, but that didn't show anything
<gnutered> can anyone offer advice?
<intelikey> echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\necho "hello world @ $USER" ' > my_first_script ;chmod 755 my_first_script
<intelikey> gnutered    ^^^
<Jay-Oh-En> Sp1nN: me too
<gnutered> intelikey: huh?
<intelikey> run that command.
<Sp1nN> cool
<Sp1nN> i just started trying linux yesterday
<intelikey> gnutered sorry not you.
<intelikey> Sp1nN @ you
<gnutered> intelikey: k
<Sp1nN> intelikey
<Sp1nN> u want me to run tha echo thing?
<Sp1nN> in the command line?
<intelikey> it will write the script   my_first_script   in your $PWD and make it executable
<Sp1nN> ok
<hungrymouse> anyone know how to turn off a laptop mousepad's touch-to-click feature on kubuntu?
<intelikey> it's the most basic of all scripts.   says     hello world @ <what ever user runs it>
<Sp1nN> hmm
<Sp1nN> ok
<Sp1nN> ok i did it
<intelikey> for that you can get the basic idea of several things.   one. streem redirrection  the  > put stdout into a file      two. the way that linux identifies files.  the first line has the  #!/bin/sh  telling the system to use /bin/sh to run the file.    three. the use of variables  $USER  is normally always set to the users login name.
<Sp1nN> huhuh ok
<Sp1nN> thx
<intelikey> np.
<Sp1nN> iĺl have to study a bit
<intelikey> and like i said,  anything you can do on the command line you can do in a script.
<Sp1nN> im an advanced user in windows but im a noob @ linux :P
<opdensteinen_> hi
<Sp1nN> thats why i want to learn to use the most powerfull OS
<intelikey> Sp1nN at least you know the differance.  that's leaps and bounds ahead of some.
<Sp1nN> yea ^^
<Kohlrabi> Solaris ?!
<Sp1nN> m8 gotta go
<opdensteinen_> does anyone know how i can copy commands from a wiki into a terminal???
<intelikey> Kohlrabi :)
<zorglu_> q. when i connect a box with ssh and dont use it for a while, sometime it get stuck, unable to type anything. im forced to kill the ssh client in order to get the terminal back. anyway to make it deconnect or not getting stuck (i control the client and server)
<intelikey> opdensteinen_ gpm
<Jay-Oh-En> intelikey: whats gpm
<BluesKaj> opdensteinen_, copy & paste
<Sp1nN> intelikey cya
<Sp1nN> cya jay-oh
<intelikey> opdensteinen_ oh. terminal    with in the gui... try left click highlight   dubble click paste
<intelikey> dubble/both
<intelikey> dubble/both/middle    if you have three buttons.
<opdensteinen_> and how do i paste it at the terminal?
<BluesKaj> or ctrl+c , then ctrl+v
<intelikey> opdensteinen_ both mouse buttons.
<opdensteinen_> kk i did always change with alt f1 buttom thx
<opdensteinen_> thx^^
<intelikey> BluesKaj that is gui specific.  i.e. doesn't work in all guis
<BluesKaj> rightclick in the terminal , paste
<intelikey> that is too
<intelikey> middle click is not.   it's at the xorg level
<BluesKaj> well, I have not encountered any situations where it hasn't worked . intelikey
<intelikey> but can be overriden by the de...
<intelikey> BluesKaj twm for one.
<BluesKaj> twm?
<intelikey> !info twm
<ubotu> twm: Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.3-2 (gutsy), package size 105 kB, installed size 372 kB
<BluesKaj> never use it
<ewigergert> how to run a script in a terminal?
<intelikey> ewigergert sh path/to/filename
<intelikey> or if it's not a shell script     <entrupreter> <path/to/filename>
<ewigergert> ty, but i want to click on the script and then a terminal should open
<intelikey> perl myfile.pl
<zorglu_> q. how to generate entropy for /dev/random on a remove server ? (btw would be nice to fix /dev/random one day :)
<intelikey> ewigergert then right click it and set it executable
<intelikey> ewigergert and the right click context menu will avail much useful functionality in kde
<intelikey> zorglu_ /dev/urandom   ?
<zorglu_> intelikey: like ln -sf /dev/urandom /dev/random ?
<zorglu_> intelikey: this is my current fix
<ewigergert> ok, i did it, but now the script is running and i cant stop it, because i cant use strg+c like i can if it is running in a terminal
<zorglu_> intelikey: i would like a cleaner one if possible. is there any ?
<intelikey> zorglu_ but i think there is an init script  /etc/init.d/urandom start
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<[ifr0g]> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<intelikey> zorglu_ you can look into that script and parse out the commands you want
<zorglu_> intelikey: ok looking
<zorglu_> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/urandom <- trying this :)
<zorglu_> lets hope one day ted tso will fix this thing :)
<ActionParsnip> cat yes > /dev/null
<zorglu_> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 19 19:52:46 2007 <- i changed the date on my box and now i got this msg when i use sudo. anybody know how i can fix it ?
<intelikey> wait an hour ?
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_, is the date in your bios correct?
<zorglu_> :)))
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<intelikey> zorglu_ or reboot ?    but i don't like to adcise that.  this is not M$ reboot OS
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_, sudo -K
<zorglu_> ok trying sudo -K
<onishidato> what's that?
<intelikey> ActionParsnip umm yeah.   that should work.    i was thinking that he had to have sudoers permisison to fix it...
<onishidato> sudo -K, what's that used for?
<intelikey> clear the sudo key
<onishidato> got it
<intelikey> so the user has to reinter the passwd
<zorglu_> well in theory it remove the timestamp of sudo )
<zorglu_> note the in theory :)
<zorglu_> i tried sudo -k and sudo -K as root.
<intelikey> actually i think it does an rm ~/.sudo_successful   or some such
<intelikey> zorglu_ yeah as root wont help.    try   ls ~/\.*    and remove the file with sudo in the name
<zorglu_> rm .sudo_as_admin_successful <- i did this one but still get the msg :)
<intelikey> zorglu_ heh.  ok. i'm back to my origenal answer then.
<zorglu_> intelikey: ok i will try to reboot
<zorglu_> lets hope it works, this is a rented server far from me :)
<intelikey> id just wait....
<zorglu_> well i got work to do :)
<intelikey> do something else that doesn't require sudo
<zorglu_> intelikey: ok reboot worked. thanks :)
<intelikey> zorglu_ welcome.
<katia> ciao
<intelikey> i'm went.
<kreger> hi all!
<jussi01> !hi | kreger
<ubotu> kreger: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kreger> thanks.
<jussi01> :)
<BluesKaj> odd how ppl join and leave without any apparent rerason
<JuJuBee> Anybody here use webmin?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, someone was mentioning that webmin was no longer supported on gutsy
<BluesKaj> yesterday
<JuJuBee> Really, that sucks.
<flaccid__> webmin is p00
<Jay-Oh-En> what is webmin
<JuJuBee> Well, to someone that is somewhat a noob, it helps me configure things.  It has enabled me to start using CLI more to configure, but some things are just still a bit foreign to me.
<flaccid__> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, there must be an alternative /replacement that works better , otherwise why would it be dropped ?
<Jay-Oh-En> !info webmin
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in gutsy
<flaccid__> it was dropped because of above
<JuJuBee> Thansk BluesKaj, I will look for one.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I see it
<Jay-Oh-En> BluesKaj: but what was webmin nobody answer my question
<flaccid__> its web frontend to system admin
<Jay-Oh-En> and can somebody help me with this i cp my stuff into my /var/www/ dir but nothing gives ive made a dir usng mkdir i made Pictures dir and i try cping to that and nothing gives so what do i do
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid__: know it all
<Jay-Oh-En> ciao
<BluesKaj> Jay-Oh-En, just google it in google-linux and you'll have your answer
<JuJuBee> OK, well then. I have an iptables question.  I have my rules set up, but wish to modify them.  When I made a change, using webmin, the URL's suddenly turned to IP's.  Now it is difficult for me to look at a rule and remember exactly what it does since I don't make a  habit of memorizing the IP of websites.  Any ideas?
<flaccid__> haha
<Jay-Oh-En> google.com/linux will never fail
<flaccid__> ubuntu doesn't support webmin
<Jay-Oh-En> JuJuBee: use firestarter
<JuJuBee> flaccid_ : im not using Gutsy.
<flaccid__> it wasn't supported before gutsy
<JuJuBee> Thanks Jay-Oh-En, I will look at it.
<JuJuBee> flaccid_, seems to work fine with Feisty.
<Jay-Oh-En> JuJuBee: just cause it isnt supported doesnt mean it wont work
<JuJuBee> I know.
<flaccid__> ok so i guess that means the ubuntu and debians teams were wrong ah well
<BluesKaj> Webmin is a web-based interface for system administration for Unix. Using any browser that supports tables and forms, you can setup user accounts, internet services, DNS, file sharing and so on
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid__: lol
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid__: your mother must have abused you
<flaccid__> gee thats a bit harsh
<Jay-Oh-En> jk
<Jay-Oh-En> i was just kidding
<flaccid__> its a pretty crap joke
<Jay-Oh-En> thats a little harsh isnt it
<flaccid__> im not offended
 * flaccid__ goes to pack a bj0ng
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid__: fasho
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid__: what kind of green you got
<Jay-Oh-En> white widow?
<BluesKaj> Jay-Oh-En, he's in oz , they have different "stuff" there
<Jay-Oh-En> like what
<techgeek40> Question: Nvidia has a new driver (NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkgl.run) so I type sudo aptitude install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkgl.run
<techgeek40> But it won't install
<Jay-Oh-En> and can somebody help me with this i cp my stuff into my /var/www/ dir but nothing gives ive made a dir usng mkdir i made Pictures dir and i try cping to that and nothing gives so what do i do
<techgeek40> I'm on Ubuntu (Kubuntu) 7.10
<flaccid__> um hydro
<Jay-Oh-En> thats some bomb stuff
<carwash^> techgeek40: i think thats the driver that comes with kubuntu
<Jay-Oh-En> we only get that here in vegas from time to time
<BluesKaj> techgeek40, wrong command , just do ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkgl.run
<flaccid__> sydney 'hydge'
<BluesKaj> mostly BC bud , here
<techgeek40> Carwash: I'm just downloading and intalling so I can get use to doing it - i'm still very new to ubuntu
<Jay-Oh-En> most of the time i smoke stress its horrible bud but its cheap and gets me stoned
<techgeek40> Blueskaj: so I basically save the file to a folder (like documents) and in terminal window type ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkgl.run
<BluesKaj> <---doesn't smoke
<Jay-Oh-En> so nobody can hewlp me with my problem since its such a simple task
<carwash^> techgeek40: when you first start kubuntu it will ask you if you want to install restricted drivers to make your system work better, answer yes and they'll isntall automatically. its a "better" way of doing it with regard to future updates and so on
<Jay-Oh-En> BluesKaj: why not?
<DjDarkman> hello, I`m trying to install kde4 rc2 here is what I get: ""
<DjDarkman> Setting up kdm (4:3.5.8-2ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1) ...
<DjDarkman> dpkg: error processing kdm (--configure):
<DjDarkman>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<DjDarkman> how do I figure out what`s the problem?
<flaccid__> Jay-Oh-En: whats the output from the command what command are you using
<DjDarkman> nwm
<Jay-Oh-En> omitting blah blah blah
<BluesKaj> techgeek40, your download default dir is prolly /home/yourusername, open the terminal/konsole (it defaults to that dir) and type the ./nameofnvidiadriverfile.run , then follow the instructions
<techgeek40> The file downloaded to desktop actually
<Jay-Oh-En> then do cd ~/Desktop
<Jay-Oh-En> then do the command he said
<BluesKaj> Jay-Oh-En, cuz I quit smoking 10yrs ago
<Jay-Oh-En> BluesKaj: i dont smoek cigs cause they are bad for you but marijane will never hurt me
<noki7> somebody know a l33t translator program for linux
<BluesKaj> wanna bet
<Jay-Oh-En> hmmm what will it do to me
<BluesKaj> more tar in mj than tabac
<Jay-Oh-En> no way
<Jay-Oh-En> more thc but not tar
 * flaccid__ waits
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid__: omitting blah blah blah
<flaccid> pardon
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: hold on
 * BluesKaj doesn't preach , lets ppl learn from their own mistakes
<Jay-Oh-En> cp: omitting directory `/home/jon/My.Pictures/'
<techgeek40> The reason I'm looking about new drivers - The "desktop" I'm running is the Kubuntu - and the screen saver doesn't work
<techgeek40> I set the timer for 1 minute just to see - I get no preview and no screen saver
<Jay-Oh-En> i dont think drivers are your problem
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: cp: omitting directory `/home/jon/My.Pictures/'
<BluesKaj> did you choose a scrnsvr file ?
<flaccid> Jay-Oh-En: use the -R switch for recursive with the cp command
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: ok
<techgeek40> Yes, I did
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: it isnt moving
<flaccid> why
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: its like stuck after i hit enter
<Jay-Oh-En> it went down a line and is blank
<flaccid> its still doing it...
<techgeek40> Hell, it won't even let me do setup. I have the GForce (FX) 5200
<Jay-Oh-En> oh really?
<flaccid> check the command top in another konsole and see...
<techgeek40> Crappy card, but I'm replacing that with the new DX10 card (512 on board ddr ram) come Jan 08
<flaccid> you can also use the -v switch for verbose to see each file copy/move
<flaccid> am i still abused?
<RurouniJones> Don't suppose there is a guide out there on how to install windows having already installed linux and filled up the HDD (so reziing ext3 partitions, installing windows then fixing grub)
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: ok it transfered but into the wrong folder
<flaccid> ok command was wrong then
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: i was only joking when i said that
<flaccid> make a decent joke next time
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: i want to delete that dir with all the files in it and i want to recopy it to the write folder
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: ok well anyways i know how to copy it to the right dir but i dont know how to delete the dir and the files in it
<flaccid> if you delete that dir then you can't recopy it because it will be deleted
<flaccid> ok
<techgeek40> Rurounijones: I actually had to redo my system - but made it easier on myself by backing up my stuff and then partition out three partitons (one for XP - Vista and then Linux)
<Jay-Oh-En> i meant the dir in /var/www/
<flaccid> just do this rm -R /path/to/the/dir
<techgeek40> All three are over 70 gigs apiece
<flaccid> rm -R /var/www/dir
<onishidato> i want to use the webcam on Kopete. how can i do now?
<Jay-Oh-En> ok thanks
<flaccid> np
<RurouniJones> techgeek40: I thought about that but don't relish having to reinstall two operating systems if I can get away with it
<onishidato> they say i must have the jasper converter program
<onishidato> but i can't download it
<techgeek40> Rurounijones: neither did I - but actually in the long run - it saved a lot of headace, and actually allowed me to clean up the system due to system clutter (and I'm a tech lol I should know better)
<RurouniJones> Yea, spose so.
<onishidato> i want to use the webcam on Kopete. how can i do now?
<techgeek40> Ruroun: but generally once the partitions are in place, they are in place; especially for a filled hard drive - it will be hard to get the space you need for a windows install
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: how do i go into verbose
<flaccid> probably -v
<flaccid> rm -Rv
<carwash^> onishidato: plugg it in, and it should work. if you plan on using msn the webcam support in amsn is musch better than in kopete
<flaccid> and -f for force
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i do -v
<flaccid> um rm -Rf /var/www/dir
<flaccid> see man rm
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<techgeek40> Onishidate: a web site for it is here: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support&comzone=showhttp://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support&comzone=show
 * flaccid gets abused by his mum
<RurouniJones> The partition isn't full, I have tons of space, just allocated the entire HD. I think I'll go with the windows first / linux second approach
<onishidato> carwash: but they say i must have a jasper program
<Jay-Oh-En> i did all this already obviously i overread somthing
<RurouniJones> At least it is familiar ground....(eugh)
<techgeek40> Sadly, I did a web search for a util for partitions under linux and what I found wasn't a lot of help - so I just bit the bullet on it
<carwash^> onishidato: ive never heard of a jasper program
<flaccid> whats your prob techgeek40
<BluesKaj> RurouniJones, yes that's the right way , always install windows first then linux , but make the partitions for each OS first
<onishidato> carwash: ok, thanks anyway
<techgeek40> Flaccid: nothing - just waiting to see if the new nvidia driver installs
<flaccid> you want partition program for shell?
<flaccid> fdisk?
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: i feel smarter now that ive forced my self to use cli
<techgeek40> Flaccid: did I step over the line? Sorry - just trying to help
<hungrymouse> dolphin cant seem to find my windows NTFS partition... is there a konsole command that will work?
<flaccid> nah all good br0
<carwash^> onishidato: you need to do sudo apt-get install libjasper1 libjasper-runtime
<flaccid> cli rules
<carwash^> to install your jasper-stuff (I'm guessing)
<BluesKaj> hungrymouse, look in system menu/staorage media
<techgeek40> Flaccid: I wanted to install Linux (Ubuntu) first - but found it was more headaches to get it working right and editing the menu.lst
<Jay-Oh-En> techgeek40: same with me
<techgeek40> BrB - reboot time for my system :<
<flaccid> oh yeah i gotta do that tonight myself
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: what?
<flaccid> set up a dual boot
<BluesKaj> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Jay-Oh-En> what are you going to be dual booting
<hungrymouse> BluesKaj: i have. its not there
<onishidato> carwash: i have install t
<flaccid> xp and gutsy
<Jay-Oh-En> ok thats kool
<onishidato> carwash: but ii stall can't work
<BluesKaj> hungrymouse, install ntfs-3g
<flaccid> just so i can use ableton live
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: why using xp again?
<Jay-Oh-En> ohh
<hungrymouse> BluesKaj: i got it already.
<astan> hrm. anyone been having problems with knetworkmanager and ipw3945 under gutsy? it used to work fine, but now right-clicking knetworkmanager applet shows nothing about my wifi card :/
<onishidato> BluesKaj: how can i use x?? the ntfs-3g
<Jay-Oh-En> if i ever used windows again it would be to play americas army and use howard stern on my desktop
<astan> (even though it's visible with ifconfig/iwconfig).
<BluesKaj> hungrymouse, can you see the partition in sys settings/advanced/disk&filesystems ?
<flaccid> astan: please pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<Jay-Oh-En> astan: somebody in here yesterday had the same problem
<flaccid> yeah could be the same i helped that other dude with
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: yeah your the guy that was helping him
<hungrymouse> BluesKaj: yes i can, but it says disabled. that is probably the problem. thanks.
<Jay-Oh-En> heck your the guy that was helping me with kdmtheme
<flaccid> haha i help most people
<Jay-Oh-En> i didnt start seeing you til recently
<astan> flaccid: alright, hold on.. problem is i don't have net access on the machine until wifi is up ;)
<flaccid> i didn't realise we were going out
<BluesKaj> sometimes installing ntfs-cofig works as well, hungrymouse , onishidato..it gives read write permissions/access
<hungrymouse> BluesKaj: how do i enable the partition?
<BluesKaj> err ntfs-config
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: lol i meant like in this channel
<ere4si> ntfs-3g
<flaccid> :p
<techgeek40> Back
<techgeek40> I have a very stupid question
<Jay-Oh-En> no question is stupid
<BluesKaj> hungrymouse, install ntfs-config , then you'll get access...
<techgeek40> I'm using the FireFox browser that came with the install - but when I get to a page the requires the flash plug in - I do the "install" yet the plug in is not working - how do I get around that?
<hungrymouse> i like that logic, jay-oh-en.
<Jay-Oh-En> hungrymouse: <3
<hungrymouse> BluesKaj: installing it.
<onishidato> BluesKaj: ntfs-cinfig: they say that the program need to be run as root, what's wrong?
<bazhang> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<techgeek40> Is there a way around that?
<astan> flaccid: damn. left my usbstick at home, got an example of how a wifi interface should be properly configured in /etc/network/interfaces ? and i can check for any errors..
<BluesKaj> use your password , onishidato ...nothings wrong ..it's a security device
<techgeek40> And still no screen saver with :<
<techgeek40> <---bangs head on desk about five times -
<astan> flaccid: maybe i can get wifi working manually with iwconfig/dhclient et.c. just a moment.
 * Jay-Oh-En is helping techgeek40 bang his head on the desk
<techgeek40> LOL Thank you :>
<Jay-Oh-En> haha
<techgeek40> I just can't figure out why no screen saver -
<BluesKaj> onishidato, you'll only need to enter it once , cuz afterwards it's linked to your login pw , whenever you logon to kubuntu
<techgeek40> Graphics adapter is a NVidia FX 5200
<hungrymouse> BluesKaj: ntfs-config doesnt want to run. do i need to reboot?
<BluesKaj> run?
<flaccid> astan: um just pastebin it to me and i'll edit it to make it what it should be so it works with knetworkmanager
<onishidato> BluesKaj: do we have sudo?
<flaccid> its a bit more effort in cli if you have to do wpa
<Jay-Oh-En> BluesKaj: dude theres already a ntfs driver on gutsy
<BluesKaj> relogin, hungrymouse
<onishidato> BluesKaj: ** (ntfs-config:7355): WARNING **: Error : This programm need to be run as root. <== it's like this
<Jay-Oh-En> BluesKaj: he just has to select it when hes enabling the device
<BluesKaj> Jay-Oh-En, in some cases it's not working
<techgeek40> I've got the Kubuntu desktop - I'm trying to get it so --- how to explain - when I move things around - the applications "waves" I ran into that one time on a first install and liked it
<Jay-Oh-En> for me it is
<flaccid> use sudo or kdesudo or kdesu depending on what type of program it is
<flaccid> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BluesKaj> well, we're not worried about you Jay-Oh-En , other ppl are having a problem , ok ?
<astan> flaccid: yea. it's just that i don't have net access on the laptop, and left my usbstick at home.. but i'll get the file to you, just might take a little while ;)
<Jay-Oh-En> BluesKaj: ooooo having a bad day?
<hungrymouse> BluesKaj: its ok, something seems to be working now, cos im getting an error message about the partition. apparently windows still has it reserved, so i'll have to boot windows *groan* and shut down properly.
<flaccid> astan: well put it this way, take out all interfaces but localhost and it will probably work again...
<Lacrymology> excuse
<Lacrymology> me
<techgeek40> Well, I'm outta here - my 5yr old is having her school function (she is getting an award) so I have to go and be the proud daddy (which I am :>)
<Lacrymology> I've just upgraded to 7.10
<techgeek40> Thanks for the help, folks. ENjoy your day
<Jay-Oh-En> excused
<techgeek40> I'm sure I'll be back :>
<Lacrymology> and I wasnt able to boot anymore
<Lacrymology> I tried installing the new kernel and removing the old ones
<Lacrymology> but I only have memtest at grub
<BluesKaj> Jay-Oh-En, when trying to help others the "works for me " attitude without offering how to make things work , isn't any help to anyone .
<Lacrymology> so now I'm logged and chrooted from an ubuntu CD
<onishidato> BluesKaj: when i try to browse the ntfs partrition. they say " hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000". what can i do now?
<BluesKaj> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Lacrymology> and.. I would really like to have a kernel installed, and stuff, you know? can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> onishidato, reboot
<flaccid> !fixgrub | Lacrymology
<ubotu> Lacrymology: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jay-Oh-En> BluesKaj: i was just saying (it wasnt an attitude) sorry yeesh i didnt know it would get your panties all up in a bunch
<Lacrymology> flaccid: that's not what happened
<Lacrymology> flaccid: grub is there, the kernel image isn't
<Lacrymology> root@ubuntu:/# ls boot/
<Lacrymology> grub  memtest86+.bin
<flaccid> yeah but there is a procedure in there to rebuild grub with what kernels you have in /boot
<flaccid> ok 1 sec
<Lacrymology> flaccid: no kernels
<flaccid> are you in single user mode atm Lacrymology?
<flaccid> how you get to shell
<astan> flaccid: the line for my wifi interface reads: iface eth1 inet dhcp
<astan> flaccid: eth1 should not really be listed at all, should it?
<astan> flaccid: if it's to be managed by networkmanager..
<flaccid> astan: remove it. then do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart . then restart knetworkmanager then you should be able to right click and select a network
<flaccid> correct
<Lacrymology> flaccid: I'm logged in from the ubuntu CD and chrooted
<astan> flaccid: alright. weird that it has a line there.. must have been since i've been fiddling with the settings for eth0 in the kde network settings.. thanks, will try now.
<onishidato> BluesKaj: i havew just rebott, but it still not working
<Lacrymology> flaccid: I just did apt-get linux-image-etc, that may work
<flaccid> oh right. i guess it would if you changed the root. im not sure sorry..
<flaccid> astan: yep thats annoying..
<onishidato> BluesKaj: how can i do now?
<hungrymouse> BluesKaj: the problem was that i was lazy last time i used windows and got sick of it taking 10 mins to shut down, so i did a forced power off. so it still had the partition reserved.
<onishidato> BluesKaj:
<astan> flaccid: ah, talking from my lappy now ;) thanks.
<BluesKaj> sorry onishidato ...dunno how else to help you ...perhaps some other more knowledgable person can help
<flaccid> ok coolio
<onishidato> BluesKaj: ok, thls
<onishidato> hungrymouse: maybe we have the same problems, how can you fix it?
<hungrymouse> onishidato: what exactly is your problem?
<IppatsuMan> Did anyone tried KDE 4 rc2 installing the .debs on kubuntu.org? Apart from being a beta version, does it coesxist nicely with KDE 3 or will it break something?
<onishidato> hungrymouse: my winxp has virus, and i can't get in to take my data. so i use Linux to take it out
<carwash^> IppatsuMan: i found it didnt break anything. you can choose to log in to kde3 or 4 in kdm
<hungrymouse> onishidato: are you using live CD or an installation of linux?
<Jay-Oh-En> are there any web devel apps in kubuntu
<flaccid> !development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !devel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jay-Oh-En> html ?
<flaccid> !webdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<onishidato> hungrymouse: i have 2 hard disk, one for linux, one for Xp
<Jay-Oh-En> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<flaccid> sorry. um depends what you want Jay-Oh-En
<flaccid> there it is
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: thats it
<IppatsuMan> carwash^: thanks - I did a aptitude -s install and I noticed that the new repository wants to update konqueror, but if it works on KDE 3 too that isn't a problem
<hungrymouse> onishidato: and you cant access the winxp hdd from linux?
<onishidato> hungrymouse: yes
<Lacrymology> ok, now I'm logged from my kernel, but kdm isn't starting
<Lacrymology> I just upgraded to 7.10, might that have something to do?
<carwash^> IppatsuMan: theres a konqueror and a konqueror-kde4
<hungrymouse> onishidato: is the drive actually visible in system menu > storage media
<carwash^> the kde4install doesnt overwrite anything of your kde3 isntall
<flaccid> Lacrymology: do a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop from a tty then run kdm or starx manually
<onishidato> hungrymouse: sure, they are FAT32 and NTFS
<flaccid> Lacrymology: possible video driver update required
<hungrymouse> Lacrymology: i had that exact problem earlier. i ended up reinstalling kubuntu ><
<IppatsuMan> carwash^: that's exactly what I wanted to hear :) Thank you very much
<Lacrymology> flaccid: yeah, aptitud told me that nvidia-kernel's gonna go
<hungrymouse> onishidato: what happens when you click on the drive then?
<flaccid> yeah so driver is kernel dependent
<Lacrymology> hungrymouse: the cool thing about linux is that you dont need to REINSTALL
<Lacrymology> ever
<onishidato> hungrymouse: they said "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" and i reboot, but the same thing happened
<hungrymouse> Lacrymology: i know. but i reckoned that it was quicker to reinstall than to wait for an answer, since i only installed yesterday and i dont have anything important yet.
<Jay-Oh-En> Lacrymology: depends... you dont ever NEED to but if its the easiest way out most people DO
<hungrymouse> onishidato: i was getting that same error, except with uid 999, when i was trying to access my hdd from a live cd. but i didnt have that problem when i'd installed linux. i never found a solution for it when i was using the live CD.
<BluesKaj> onishidato, the fstab file prolly needs editing ...flaccid , can you advise ?
<onishidato> hungrymouse: i don't use live cd. :D
<hungrymouse> onishidato: sorry, i dont know how to solve that problem ><
<onishidato> ><
<hungrymouse> much less do i actually know what the error message means xD
<gnyffel> Does anyone know how long it will be before amarok 1.4.8 is in the backports repo?
<onishidato> flaccid: can you help me?
<BluesKaj> or carwash^ ?
<Lacrymology> hmm
<Lacrymology> aptitude shows a bunch of broken packages
<Lacrymology> among them kde
<Lacrymology> I think I might just have broken a lot of stuff
<carwash^> or me what?
<onishidato> carwash^: help me with our problems
<BluesKaj> carwash^, help onishidato ; hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<Jay-Oh-En> http://cgi.ebay.com/QUAD-CORE-GAMING-COMPUTER_W0QQitemZ140189693816QQihZ004QQcategoryZ140075QQcmdZViewItem
<carwash^> i dunno, probably a wrong setting in fstab or something
<onishidato> carwash^: how can i know there is a wrong setting
<BluesKaj> genii_, available  for a few mins ?
<bucatoamano> i can t find my personal files how can update the database ?
<hungrymouse> Lacrymology: if you cant get kde working, how are you using IRC?
<BluesKaj> bucatoamano, sudo updatedb
<bucatoamano> BluesKaj: thank !!
<Lacrymology> hungrymouse: irssi?
<hungrymouse> Lacrymology: huh?
<Lacrymology> hungrymouse: irssi
<BluesKaj> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<Jay-Oh-En> in conky what does ram 24% mean does that mean only 28% is in use or 28% of the mem is being used
<hungrymouse> thanks, BluesKaj.
<Lacrymology> hungrymouse: the funny thing is that changing the video drivers and startx-ing started kde, but aptitude says kde isn't installed
<bazhang> http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html Jay-Oh-En
<BluesKaj> hungrymouse, it's very useful when X or kdm fails
<BluesKaj> lacrymology, maybe kubuntu-desktop needs installing
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: should I stop the installing of kde?
<BluesKaj> no\
<hungrymouse> BluesKaj: i can believe it. earlier on i kept having to boot from a live cd.
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: well, I did anyways, kubuntu-desktop is installing it
<Lacrymology> now things look better
<BluesKaj> it's very cool , hungrymouse
<Lacrymology> except for all the stuff I uninstalled.. it'll take me forever to have a working system again
<elisiano> I have a question about konversation: when there is a #channel on the chat and I click on it, konversation joins \channel and not #channel... how do I prevent this?
<Lacrymology> hungrymouse: I only chat from irssi
<Lacrymology> even when in kde, I chat from irssi from a terminal
<Lacrymology> it's great
<elisiano> Lacrymology: tried weechat?
<flaccid> onishidato: is there an entry in fstab for the drive?
<Lacrymology> elisiano: nopes, what is it?
<onishidato> entry?
<flaccid> yes a line for the hard disk
<BluesKaj> elisiano, type the text /join #channel in the server text box , not the channel
<elisiano> Lacrymology: apt-cache show weechat
<onishidato> flaccid: hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<elisiano> BluesKaj: I know, I kust wanted to click it
<flaccid> what are you pluggin in?
<Lacrymology> elisiano: doesn't look that different from irssi
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, 'konversation' is a nice client
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: anything with a K i avoid while possible. I don't really like KDE applications that much. Why am I running kubuntu instead of ubuntu is a mystery for myself
<BluesKaj> hehe :)
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: plus I like terminal programs better than GUI almost always
<Lacrymology> exception is aptitude
<onishidato> flaccid: huh?
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, Purist! :)
<Lacrymology> I even do btclient-launchmany and the such
<onishidato> flaccid: explain
<flaccid> aptitude is a tui
 * genii sips a coffee
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<flaccid> onishidato: what are you trying to do
<Lacrymology> flaccid: that's what I meant. I like adept better than aptitude
<BluesKaj> genii, we nedd yer expertise
<hungrymouse> genii, surely you mean koffee?
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: I just like my RAM being used in the really important stuff
<BluesKaj> err need
<bazhang> no jucato these many days
<flaccid> cool
<Lacrymology> like playing music
<onishidato> flaccid: just wanna browe it, and get the data base
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm back and forth from computer to working but i'll give it a go :)
<flaccid> browse what and get what database?
<BluesKaj> onishidato, has aproblem access his ntfs partition, message is :  hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<genii> BluesKaj: Ah,OK
<flaccid> have a look at sudo fdisk -l
<flaccid> what is the /dev/? for the hard disk?
<genii> onishidato: You have which version, gutsy?
<BluesKaj> onishidato, you around ?
<onishidato> flaccid: /dev/sda7
<onishidato> BluesKaj: i'm her
<onishidato> BluesKaj: i'm here
<flaccid> ok cool
<hungrymouse> onishidato: how many partitions have you GOT xD
<flaccid> onishidato: pastebin your /etc/fstab please
<onishidato> genii: 7.10
<BluesKaj> onishidato, good :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Looks like they are getting assistance :)
<onishidato> flaccid: pastebin?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<onishidato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48850/
<hungrymouse> anyone know how i can stop this stupid tap-to-click thing for my mousepad?
<Daisuke_Ido> don't tap so hard :)
<marcojay> hi
<onishidato> hungrymouse: for xp i have 4 partritions, pof linux, i have 1
<flaccid> onishidato: sorry i meant please pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab
<hungrymouse> onishidato: are ALL of your XP partitions infected then?
<flaccid> you probably want something like /dev/sda7	/media/ntfs	ntfs	user,rw,auto	0	0
<onishidato> hungrymouse: yes, all of them
<onishidato> flaccid: i don't know
<onishidato> flaccid: :)
<flaccid> ah well
<hungrymouse> Daisuke_Ido: REALLY helpful xD
<flaccid> onishidato:  so in fstab: /dev/sda7  /media/ntfs  ntfs  user,rw,auto  0 0
<onishidato> fstab?
<flaccid> make sure you do a sudo mkdir /media/ntfs; sudo chown `whoami` /media/ntfs; sudo chmod 774 /media/ntfs
<flaccid> yes /etc/fstab
<flaccid> !ntfs | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<flaccid> !ntfs-3g | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<onishidato> flaccid: i havew install ntfs-3g
<flaccid> which release are you on
<onishidato> the newest one
<flaccid> no need to install
<onishidato> so
<onishidato> how can i do now?
<flaccid> err
<flaccid> do you know how to edit stuff using sudo or kdesu ?
<onishidato> no
<onishidato> :D
<flaccid> ok so do alt + f2
<flaccid> then kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<flaccid> enter root password. if you do not have one, you will need to see !root
 * genii returns coffee in hand
<flaccid> then add the entry like i specified
<hungrymouse> it occurs to me that us kubuntu users would be stuffed if our K key on the keyboard broke.
<flaccid> and runt he command i specified before too to make the dir and assign perms for user
<genii> no root password, just your usual password will do in this case, to enable the sudo
<hungrymouse> genii, you remind me of my GCSE history teacher. he always drank LOADS of coffee :P
<genii> hungrymouse: I basically live on it. that and pizza
<flaccid> genii: does it try kdesudo using kdesu ?
<flaccid> yeah just do kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<genii> flaccid: kdesu just usually uses the regular password
<flaccid> serious. hmm i never realised then
<onishidato> i will show you my fstab
<Jay-Oh-En> genii: good mornin
<genii> Jay-Oh-En: Hiya
<onishidato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48852/
<Jay-Oh-En> im gonna go get some coffee too
<genii> He has ntfs-3g and ntfs-config packages?
<jussi01> hmmm, anyone know the package for the tun/tap drivers for vpn?
<Jay-Oh-En> and some bagels
<onishidato> i have
<hungrymouse> Jay-oh-en, stop making us hungry. i'll need to go eat lunch again.
<onishidato> how hungry you are
<onishidato> :)
 * genii hands out bagels
<flaccid> is it sda1 or sda7 ?
<hungrymouse> no pun intended, onishidato :S
<hungrymouse> w00t! bagels!
<onishidato> sda1
<hile__> Руццкие иесть?)
<onishidato> i think
<flaccid> onishidato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48853/
<flaccid> note the addition of the user option
<onishidato> rewrite like that?
<genii> I wonder if policykit package has been backported from hardy yet
<flaccid> yeah i just changed the line at the bottom
<onishidato> i c nothing change
<hungrymouse> onishidato: he's changed stuff on the bottom line.
<onishidato> got it
<flaccid> so make sure your perms are right on the mountpoint so you own it and can write to it, then mount it
<onishidato> oh
 * BluesKaj finishes breakfast , eggs & toast 
<onishidato> stil can't
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<onishidato> ???
<dr_willis> i can honestly say that my wife '!dosentwork'
<dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> why can't you
<flaccid> if you have ntfs-3g installed and use that fstab entry you should be able to do mount /media/Air
<onishidato> i rewrite the fstab
<onishidato> and save it
<onishidato> after that
<onishidato> i open media/sd5 again
<onishidato> but
<onishidato> still can't
<flaccid> you said sda7 first
<flaccid> then you said sda1
<flaccid> now whats this media/sd5 ?
<onishidato> opphs
<onishidato> sorry
<onishidato> sda1
<onishidato> sorry
<flaccid> can't meansn othing
<flaccid> wtf happens
<flaccid> when you do mount /media/Air
<onishidato> ok
<flaccid> this is in konsole
<onishidato> let me find it my self
<hungrymouse> flaccid: i get an almost identical error to what onishidato is getting when i use a live CD; only difference is i get uid 999 insted of uid 1000. should i boot with my liveCD and try it for you?
<flaccid> no
<hungrymouse> kk
<hungrymouse> lol
<flaccid> the user option is usually what is missing..
<hungrymouse> i'll remember that for future reference :P
<flaccid> sweet
<pteague_work> anybody know of a good svn gui for linux that has some of the features of tortoiseSVN (such as being able to select which files you want to commit) ?
<flaccid> kdesvn pteague_work
<flaccid> not sure if it has all those features but
<pteague_work> k
<flaccid> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<flaccid> hmm
<pteague_work> any idea how to get the diff tool in kdesvn to display the entire file? not just the changed parts?
<pteague_work> or am i just going to have to set it up with kdiff3 ?
<rui> oi
<Jay-Oh-En> flaccid: whats your desktop look like
<flaccid> um i dual. and use about 3 desktops at once too
<flaccid> but its all pretty boring
<Jay-Oh-En> OMMG
<onishidato> cool desktop
<dr_willis> my desktop looks like Windows vista.. because I am using window vista, and i just use xming to get to the linux box. :)
<Jay-Oh-En> dr_willis: oh thats what mine looked like before
<flaccid> i kind of use this notebook and desktop mainly and switch a lot but its all to be able to multi task a lot of different stuff
<eshat> can someone do me a favour and look what command exactly is started when i click on "System Settings" in KDE Menue,... i changed it and don't know how to reset...
<dr_willis> isent that the kcontrol ?
<eshat> dr_willis: no
<dr_willis> or make a new user and look at their menu items.
<Jay-Oh-En> this is what mine looks like http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/pronege/mydekstop2.png
<hungrymouse> anyone know how i can stop this stupid tap-to-click thing for my mousepad?
<eshat> Jay-Oh-En: woow,... what kde version do you use ?
<Jay-Oh-En> lol thats what everybody says
<eshat> :D
<eshat> c'mon tell me
<Jay-Oh-En> 3.5.8
<eshat> which icon set is that ?
<Jay-Oh-En> crystal project
<Jay-Oh-En> they have their own website
<Jay-Oh-En> type that into google
<eshat> can't find it
<dr_willis> Theres a touchpad config tool thats not installed by default. ksynaptics or somthing like that
<dr_willis> !find synaptics
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, gsynaptics, ksynaptics, libsynaptics-dev, libsynaptics0 (and 2 others)
<hungrymouse> ah, thanks dr_willis
<hungrymouse> mine is a synaptics touchpad, so that'll work.
<eshat> Jay-Oh-En: what's that programm that shows all the sys inf o?
<Jay-Oh-En> eshat: sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<Jay-Oh-En> or in here type /sysinfo
<Jay-Oh-En> Sysinfo for 'Scrap-me': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon643000+ at 2100 MHz (4204 bogomips), , RAM: 994/1011MB, 118 proc's, 3.44h up
<eshat> Jay-Oh-En: is that the standard KDE Panel on your desktop ?
<Jay-Oh-En> eshat: yep
<Oleander> Help: downloaded kubuntu iso, burnt it to disk, booted from it and now am getting ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Oleander> dont know what to do fomr there
<bazhang> Oleander: this is in the livecd correct?
<hungrymouse> Oleander: its not loading kde, by the sounds of it.
<Oleander> its asking "to run command as adminstrator (user "root), use "sudo <command>". see "man sudo_root" for detaiks
<Jay-Oh-En> eshat: show me your desktop
<Oleander> i downloaded the iso from the kubuntu site
<eshat> Jay-Oh-En: ohh it looks boring man ,... ;)
<Jay-Oh-En> let me see
<eshat> Jay-Oh-En: it#s the standard kde desktop
<Jay-Oh-En> oh
<Jay-Oh-En> why havent you changed it
<eshat> no time ,... i am a student and haven't got a lot of time for this
<dr_willis> Oleander:  thjere are 2 kinds of the cd's one is a live-cd. the other is the 'alternative' installer cd.  Most likely you have the live cd.
<Jay-Oh-En> oh
<dr_willis> Oleander:  it seems that the x configuration is some how getting confused with your system, thus no desktop. What is your video card?
<Oleander> dr_willis: i downloaded the Live CD yes
<Oleander> ati raedon 128mb PCI
<Jay-Oh-En> dr_willis: why are you on vista
<Oleander> i have a on-board vid card too
<Jay-Oh-En> im betting its trying to choose one vid card over the other
<dr_willis> Jay-Oh-En:  because the linux hd i had in this box died.
<Jay-Oh-En> dr_willis: :(
<hungrymouse> dr_willis: when running that ksynaptics thing i get a message telling me to add an option to a config file. how should i actually go about adding it?
<dr_willis> waiting for the 1tb sata drives to get cheap.
<waylandbill> lets say I want to record from my microphone and have an mp3 be output. Is there a program to do that in one step or do I have to make a wav or pcm and encode it?
<Jay-Oh-En> dr_willis: you dont even need that much they are like 300 around here
<dr_willis> hungrymouse:  edit the xorg.conf file with a text editor as root. BACKING UP YOUR ORIGINAL FIRST.  then restart the X server.
<Oleander> dr_willis: is this more likely cuz its the live cd or cuz of video card?
<Jay-Oh-En> hungrymouse: do you knwo how to backup your xorg?
<dr_willis> Oleander:  hard to tell. I would totally disable the onboard video card in the bios. its POSSIBLE that X is running on the onboard card you just cant see it.
<hungrymouse> dr_willis: where, and in what format, should i put the new line?
<Oleander> ok ill disable vid card in bios. hang a sec
<hungrymouse> jay-oh-en: presumably make a copy somewhere?
<dr_willis> hungrymouse:  not sure. I bet its mentioned int he forums :)
<The_Machine> how to resize an animated gif file in kubuntu?
<Jay-Oh-En> hungrymouse: im guessing your not a newbie
<Jay-Oh-En> The_Machine: this isnt a search engine
<dr_willis> i did that edit befor. a long time ago but not lately.
<nosrednaekim> The_Machine: use GIMP
<dr_willis> Gimp can make animated gif's correct. It may not be totally 'idiot-friendly' however. :)
<hungrymouse> Jay-Oh-En: to linux i am. been using it since yesterday, and already broken it twice xD
<dr_willis> Theres also tools that can take a series of .gif's and make them into a animated gif I recall.
<Jay-Oh-En> hungrymouse: so do you know how to make a copy of the xorg or no?
<hungrymouse> Jay-Oh-En copy-paste?
<Oleander> dr_willis: where in bios do u disable devices?
<Jay-Oh-En> hungrymouse: nope
<dr_willis> Oleander:  no idea. its your bios. :) explore it.. and see..  ive seen it under pci devices befor in the bios settings
<Jay-Oh-En> dr_willis: wheres xorg located
<hungrymouse> Jay-Oh-En: i dont know then ><
<Jay-Oh-En> hungrymouse: hold on one sec
<dr_willis>  - /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file location.
<dr_willis> well im off to the store. good luck,
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<Oleander> dr_willis: found primary video controller on auto ? that must be it i guess
<Oleander> has two settings auto/onboard
<Jay-Oh-En> hungrymouse: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BACKUP
<hungrymouse> Jay-Oh-En thanks. presumably cp means copy?
<Jay-Oh-En> yep
<Jay-Oh-En> and rm means remove
<Jay-Oh-En> now feel free to edit your xorg
<hungrymouse> i know rm lol
<hungrymouse> someone said to never do any command given to you with rm in it cos it'll probably break your system.
<Oleander> dr_willis: changed vid card to onboard and plugged lcd into onboard vid
<hungrymouse> Jay-Oh-En: im really not sure what format to put the option in as. the box says: Please add the option 'SHMConfig "on"' into the touch pad section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hungrymouse> Jay-Oh-En: but i dont know how to arrange it.
<Oleander> dr_willis: sweet it worked. good thinking mate
<Jay-Oh-En> Oleander: he isnt here anymore
<Oleander> oh haha
<Jay-Oh-En> lol
<Oleander> well thanks to you also for the help
<Jay-Oh-En> lol
<Oleander> Jay-Oh-En: when i get kubuntu up and running can i disable onbaord graphics card and run my lcds through my pci just like i do on win?
<nosrednaekim> Oleander: certainly.
<Jay-Oh-En> Oleander: yeah
<Jay-Oh-En> nosrednaekim: darn you beat me to it
<Jay-Oh-En> RAWR
<Jay-Oh-En> MOO
<nosrednaekim> Jay-Oh-En: I have the fastest guns in...... IRC XD
<Jay-Oh-En> nosrednaekim: :)
<Oleander> Jay-Oh-En: werid the install froze or something on keyboard layout. i cant clikc nack or next only cancel
<Jay-Oh-En> Oleander: weird
<Oleander> i aborted install, will try again
<Jay-Oh-En> Oleander: ok
<Oleander> Jay-Oh-En: with open office can u open ms documents with it and vice versa?
<Jay-Oh-En> yep
<Oleander> sweet
<seele> does anyone know where the keyboard shortcuts to control function keys are configured?
<waylandbill> Oleander: as long as you save in a ms office format.
<seele> eg: Fn+volume Fn+brightness
<nosrednaekim> seele: for volume, its in kmix
<nosrednaekim> seele: brightness, i'm not sure since on my laptop brightness is hardware controlled
<seele> nosrednaekim: the brightness control broke in gutsy but i didnt notice until the other day
<seele> nosrednaekim: thanks for the info
<Oleander> Jay-Oh-En: stuck on keyboard layout again...werid
<nosrednaekim> seele: I believe that is a known bug.
<Oleander> maybe i should partition to drive b4, but i figured i could do that in the install
<pwncity> Why is Ubuntu working when Kubuntu writes this http://kortlink.dk/4mdt
<genii> Oleander: Is this some Asus motherboard ?
<Oleander> nope dell
<jpatrick> seele: yep.. I have that problem too
<Oleander> I only downloaded it tonight off the kubuntu site 7.10
<seele> jpatrick: it's a big problem for me, because the monitor dims when it goes to sleep.  without the control, i can't brighten my screen on resume
<nosrednaekim> seele: I think you can actually change it from the command line with xset.
<genii> Oleander: I would suggest to try the alternate install cd and use text install. If it halts during that you can check console 4 of the installer for clues
<jpatrick> seele: I can understand that point. I sometimes want to dim when it's late, and one day they just stopped working on Gutsy
<flaccid> i think i might get some zzz
<Oleander> genii: ok thanks
<genii> seele: Did you check the laptop testing wiki ?
<hungrymouse> ksynaptics needs me to modify my xorg.conf file, and i have no idea what i need to change. i need to add an option 'SHMConfig "on"' to the touch pad section, but thats as much as i know. can someone tell me how i need to enter this line? i've screwed up the system once already ><
<seele> genii: not yet.. hitting IRC before i waste too much time at work :)
<Lacrymology> ok, I'm still working on fixing what the 7.10 upgrade broke.. now, on the KDE panel, there's no buttons of the running applications, any ideas?
<genii> seele: Aaaaaah
<seele> genii: since it used to work and doesnt any more, i just figured it was reset configuration file or something
<genii> seele: Likely something with xmodmap or such
<genii> work wants me again, /away
<Oleander> perhaps this is some werid memory problem. as i aborted install and decided to look into system settings ands its taking forvever to open a window. i have 1.5gb ram
<Lacrymology> Oleander: cat /proc/meminfo and check the swap
<Lacrymology> Oleander: cat /proc/meminfo and check, anyways
<Oleander> Lacrymology: have no idea what u just said sorry
<Lacrymology> Oleander: open a terminal, and type 'cat /proc/meminfo' [ENTER]
<Oleander> once its unfrozen will do
<hungrymouse> oh yeah, that reminds me. what do i press to get that next click kills thing for programs?
<Lacrymology> Oleander: it will give you memory info, how much system mem is there in your system, plus how much swap you have, etc
<Oleander> Lacrymology: ok ran command am looking now at it
<Oleander> memFree 865144 kB
<Lacrymology> what about swapTotal?
<Oleander> SwapTotal 0kB
<Lacrymology> ok
<Lacrymology> you have no swap
<Oleander> swapFree 0kB
<Oleander> what does that mean?
<Lacrymology> that you have no virtual memory, and your system's dying a slow painful death (well, not really, but you'll get old waiting for stuff to happen)
<Lacrymology> Oleander: do you know what your swap device is supposed to be?
<Oleander> no, i dont even know what u mean by swap device ;P
<Lacrymology> if not cat /etc/fstab and look for the word "swap"
<Lacrymology> Oleander: swap is virtual memory. Is a partition in your hard drive linux uses as extra RAM
<Lacrymology> Oleander: ubuntu should've created a swap partition at install time
<Lacrymology> so run "cat /etc/fstab" and look for something like this:
<BluesKaj> Oleander, swap is a partition on your hard drive dedicated to virtual memory
<Oleander> Lacrymology: i havent installed it yet tho just put in live cd
<cn28h> or you could just "grep swap /etc/fstab"
<cn28h> unless you like being human grep :)
<Lacrymology> Oleander: ohh
<Lacrymology> ok
<Oleander> yeh it was freezing up on the install
<Lacrymology> Oleander: then you dont have any swap
<Lacrymology> how much does MemTotal say you have?
<Oleander> i would get to keyboard layout and couldnt continue
<hungrymouse> Lacrymology: live CD doesnt need swap.
<hungrymouse> Oleander: you have to wait quite a long time after clicking next on keyboard layout
<Oleander> oh really thats normal then? cool
<cn28h> Oleander, you can create a swap now, though
<Lacrymology> does anyone have any clues why aren't my open apps appearing on the KDE bar?
<hungrymouse> cn28h: trust me. he doesnt want to.
<cn28h> what? why not?
<Oleander> ok restarted install again
<BluesKaj> Oleander, when you decide to install the partitoner will ask you how much (usually twice your RAM isa sufficient or a 1Gig minimum) and where the swap partition is to be located
<cn28h> oh, it was a fubar'd install
<cn28h> yeah, better just reinstall then
<hungrymouse> cn28h: creating a swap partition is enough to make you want to break down and cry. letting it do the partitioning for you is less traumatic.
<Oleander> usually how long does keybaord layout take?
<cn28h> hungrymouse, doesn't have to be a partition
<Lacrymology> cn28h: making swap files is even more of a pain ;)
<cn28h> hungrymouse, mkswap can make it in a file, and you can use swapon to enable it
<hungrymouse> Oleander: i think the longest it took me yesterday with dual core 2.88GHz, and 2GiB RAM, was about a minute or so.
<shaka> how do i stop Update Manager, Apt or Aptitude to install OpenLieroX beta 3???
<hungrymouse> cn28h: oh? i stand corrected.
<Oleander> *fingers crossed*
<Jay-Oh-En> hungrymouse: thats horrible for dual core
<Shaka> how do i stop Update Manager, Apt or Aptitude to install OpenLieroX beta 3???
<Oleander> when i finish the install i want to put on the beryl? for the visual effects. is that an iso image also or?
<hungrymouse> Jay-Oh-En, i know. but my processor is dusty.
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<Sp1nN`-`> hi again^^
<Jay-Oh-En> hey Sp1nN`-` :]
<Sp1nN`-`> how ya doing^^
<Jay-Oh-En> good
<cn28h> Anyone who uses a broadcom wifi, do you know if Gutsy still has bcm43xx by default or if they've included b43?
<Shaka> how do i stop Update Manager, Apt or Aptitude to install OpenLieroX beta 3???
<Oleander> hungrymouse: am still on k/b layout...this normal?
<hungrymouse> Oleander: probably not.
<Sp1nN`-`> jay
<Jay-Oh-En> !patience | Shaka
<hungrymouse> Oleander: you got the right word length version of kubuntu?
<ubotu> Shaka: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sp1nN`-`> where are u from?
<Oleander> hungrymouse: word length?
<Jay-Oh-En> Sp1nN`-`:  las vegas
<Sp1nN`-`> cool
<hungrymouse> Oleander, 32bit vs 64bit
<Sp1nN`-`> im from spain
<Jay-Oh-En> Sp1nN`-`: kool
<Staticboy4491> im not screaming it at you guys
<Staticboy4491> just asking new ppl who come in
<hungrymouse> Jay-Oh-En, that patience trigger is good :P
<Oleander> hungrymouse: i got PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<Oleander> Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon)
<Jay-Oh-En> hungrymouse: altho i hate when people used to do that to me NOW i see why
<hungrymouse> Jay-Oh-En, yeah.
<hungrymouse> Oleander: i'll assume you got the right word length. um. what did you use to burn the ISO?
<Oleander> nero
<hungrymouse> Oleander: it might have mucked it up. im not sure.
<Oleander> mounted it with daemon tools then burnt with nero
<Jay-Oh-En> Oleander: good job with the nero i used that every time and it worked perfecly
<Jay-Oh-En> Oleander: why not just use infrarecorder
<Oleander> havent heard of that
<hungrymouse> Oleander: i used that one and it was fine.
<Jay-Oh-En> do you still have windows?
<Oleander> yeh
<Jay-Oh-En> can you burn a new disc?
<Oleander> yup. but i dont have an cds left only dvds
<Jay-Oh-En> that will work
<Oleander> ok cool
<Oleander> will try that then
<hungrymouse> Oleander: on the boot menu for kubuntu, it has an option to check the CD
<hungrymouse> try that first
<Oleander> ok
<Jay-Oh-En> Oleander: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<Jay-Oh-En> Oleander: yeah try the cd check thing first
<hungrymouse> oh, by the way, Jay-Oh-En, thanks for telling me to make that backup. I would have broken my system without it.
<Jay-Oh-En> hungrymouse: your welcome
<Oleander> ok checking cd now
<hungrymouse> Jay-Oh-En do i need to restart after modifying xorg?
<Jay-Oh-En> yes
<Jay-Oh-En> no actualy
<Jay-Oh-En> you can do this
<Jay-Oh-En> ctrl alt backspace
<hungrymouse> ah, i thought there'd be a quicker way. thanks.
<Staticboy4491> what does that shortcut do?
<Jay-Oh-En> restarts X server
<Staticboy4491> ah k
<orbitize> Hello. When I try to access my windows shares from my linux box, it's asking for a username and password, even tho I havn't set any in windows. Any idea what I can do?
<rjune> set a username/password in windows?
<Jay-Oh-En> hungrymouse: work?
<Staticboy4491> did you try not typing in a pass/user and just hitting enter if there isnt one?
<orbitize> there is no username/pw set in windows. i have also tried with my windows login/pw, but with no luck
<Oleander> hungrymouse: checked cd no errors found
<Jay-Oh-En> Oleander: well then it isnt the cd
<hungrymouse> Jay-Oh-En, yep thanks :p
<hungrymouse> Oleander, sorry, i dont know what to do then ><
<Jay-Oh-En> hungrymouse: what are you trying to do on your xorg.conf
<Oleander> am doing them memory test now
<orbitize> Staticboy4491: doesn't work, dialog doesnt go away when I hit enter
<Oleander> hungrymouse: thats ok, i apprechiate u help though
<Staticboy4491> go set a sharing in windows, maybe?
<Staticboy4491> sharing pass*
<Hamra> i changed my resolution to a higher a one, it is working good, but the login screen is still using the smaller resolution with huge words, how to fix this?
<Jay-Oh-En> Oleander: how long did it take you to download the iso
<Oleander> 10 mins
<Oleander> the disk i'm using to sinatll it on has heaps of crap on it. but i figured during the kubuntu install i could delete/create parition. u think this maybe the problem?
<stacey> my Atheros Communications, Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01) worked in feisty but doesnt in gutsy, sound is also gone after update, my only way to get to a network is wirelessly, is there any way to fix all this from vista? download pacakges and install/ chroot?
<genii> Hamra: sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm;sudo apt-get install kdm            will make the login screen adopt new default reolution
<genii> *resolution
<Oleander> should i do an oem install?
<Staticboy4491> if you know the manufacturer info
<Staticboy4491> but its best not to
<Oleander> whats install with driver update cd?
<genii> stacey: install the windows ext driver and then you can drop the packages from vista into the linux /var/cache/apt/archives directory
<Hamra> thnx
<stacey> thx, any idea what packages i need to use to fix the problem
<hungrymouse> Jay-Oh-En, i was trying to get ksynaptics to work so i can disable tapping.
<Oleander> brb - smoke break
<Jay-Oh-En> o
<genii> stacey: No idea what packages may be needed in your case, atheros drivers are not usually in restricted drivers
<Lacrymology> ok, now I'm having sound driver problems..
<TimS> How can I get Stage6 working without media center connectivity, is there a different addon I could use?
<TimS> !stage6
<cn28h> hm, this has been bothering me for a while -- I somehow turned off the location bar and browser buttons in konqueror and can't seem t ofind the setting to turn them back on.  An ideas?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stage6 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lacrymology> xmms says "couldn't open audio" "please check that your soundcard is configured properly you have the correct output plugin selected no other program is blocking the soundcard"
<hungrymouse> your computer doesnt like you it seems, Lacrymology ><
<cn28h> Lacrymology, do you have xmms set to use ALSA or OSS?
<Lacrymology> hungrymouse: the argentinian kubuntu servers died a while ago, and dist-upgrade did bad things
<hungrymouse> ah.
<Lacrymology> cn28h: alsa
<Hamra> how can i see the ip addresses of the PCs connected by LAN with me?
<cn28h> Lacrymology, ok, so I take it soound doesnt work in any other app either?
<Lacrymology> cn28h: yesh
<cn28h> Lacrymology, does your sound driver show in lsmod?
<lorddarkpat_> hi ppl
<cn28h> Hamra, netstat ? not sure exactly what you are asking
<goonie> netstat -a
<Lacrymology> cn28h: no
<lorddarkpat_> what's Hamra? heard of it sumwer
<cn28h> Lacrymology, hm, yeah that's not good ;P does it show up in modprobe -l ?
<genii> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<Hamra> its my last name, and means red in arabic, and the name of a street in Beirut. there is 4 PCs linked by a hub, i want to know their IPs
<Staticboy4491> you have to install ndiswrapper
<Lacrymology> cn28h: soundwave@Optimus ~ $ modprobe -l | grep alsa
<Lacrymology> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-alsa.ko
<Lacrymology> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-alsa.ko
<Sp1nN`-`> hi again?
<genii> Hamra: Do you have physical access to the other machines?
<Staticboy4491> hi
<cn28h> Hamra, if you know their subnet nmap -sP may help
<cn28h> Lacrymology, no, not alsa, the name of your specific sound driver
<Downix> Hmm, can ubuntu read Solaris UFS drives?
<genii> Downix: Yes
<Hamra> well yes, but they are currently occupied by people, i'll try the command cn28h gave
<Lacrymology> cn28h: and how the hell should I know that?
<Lacrymology> lspci?
<cn28h> Lacrymology, yes, lspci then find the name of the driver for your card
<genii> Hamra: Yes, that will probe the entire range and report back.
<genii> Hamra: You need nmap, instead you may want to install knmap since it is the KDE gui to it
<Lacrymology> cn28h: it says 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Lacrymology> but then again everything says "MCP55" something
<Downix> genii:  read-only or read-write?
<Hamra> thnx all for your help
<genii> Downix: I can mount UFS drives created by FreeBSD read-write but Solaris may have some idiosyncrasies
<cn28h> Lacrymology, ok, google around and see if you can find the name of the driver it uses on linux
<Downix> oh fun
<Downix> have a Solaris box here w/o a clue what the root pw is.  Thought to blank it out
<Staticboy4491> try you login pass for your user account
<cn28h> Downix, boot in single user mode
<genii> Downix: No need, interrupt boot then put -s switch for single user mode, no pw needed
<Downix> cn28h:  hm, didn't know that
<Downix> tyvm
<Downix> solaris is still new to me
<cn28h> I know this because I've had to do it before for the same reason, haha
<Lacrymology> what's the audio device supposed to be?
<Lacrymology> is it /dev/what¿
<cn28h> usually /dev/dsp
<cn28h> for me at least
<Lacrymology> hm
<Lacrymology> doesn't exist
<Downix> I have Kubuntu on my other SPARC
<cn28h> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp # <-- should play static
<Lacrymology> soundwave@Optimus ~ $ aplay
<Lacrymology> aplay: main:545: audio open error: No such device
<Lacrymology> well
<Lacrymology> lots of errors, actually
<cn28h> ah
<Downix> trying now, just boot -s?
<Staticboy4491> has anyone installed OpenLieroX?
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here use Kubuntu on a macbook?
<Downix> ok, still in multiuser mode
<cn28h> Downix, are you using openboot?
<Downix> yes
<cn28h> boot -s should do it then, hrm
<Downix> typed in boot -s, it asked for the root password or hit enter for normal boot
<cn28h> hm
<cn28h> which version of solaris?
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, if you need to setup your soundcard : cat /proc/asound/cards , then choose the name of your soundcard thus: sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard". After that i suggest you investigate this site :http://alsa.opensrc.org/Main_Page
<Downix> 10
<cn28h> oh, it could have changed
<Downix> fun
<cn28h> I did it with Solaris 7
<Sp1nN`-`> I have a question with the live cd i press install and when it comes to the partitionb section itś in blank!!!
<cn28h> sounds like it wants a root password for single user mode now.. that seems kind of silly
<Downix> maybe this box will wind up with Ubuntu as well
<BluesKaj> Sp1nN`-`, what's blank ?
<Sp1nN`-`> the window content
<cn28h> I ended up installing NetBSD on my Sun box
<Sp1nN`-`> blank mean empty i mean
<cn28h> I don't know if ubuntu even has a SPARC version :)
<Downix> I have it on my other Ultra
<cn28h> of course, mine has no keyboard, video, or mouse
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: there's no /proc/asound directory
<Sp1nN`-`> any ideas?
<cn28h> and when I say that, I mean no hardware support for them, heheh
<Downix> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Downix> all of my hw is supported thankfully
<Downix> not the fastest, mind you....
<Sp1nN`-`> I have a question with the live cd i press install and when it comes to the partitionb section itś in blank!!!
<cn28h> no, I mean my box literally has no keyboard, mouse, or video -- i.e. physically absent ;P
<Downix> fun
<cn28h> it's a server box
<cn28h> shouldn't be surprising :)
<Downix> I want to use my SPARCStation as my server, but OS support for it is... eh
<cn28h> ah, mine's a Netra
<Downix> I have an SS10 and two Ultra 10's
<Downix> also a SPARC Classic
<Downix> I get a lot of grief from Solaris guys over the age of my gear
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, does ' lspci ' list an "audio controller" ?
<Downix> I say if it gets the job done, who cares?
<cn28h> heheh, well, my box was manf in 1998
<cn28h> at which time the price tag was > $17,500
<Downix> SS in 1990, everything else 1994
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: it lists an "Audio device"...
<Downix> never got the SPARC's audio to work tho
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, then choose that audio device name in the command : sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<cn28h> ah, well, mine doesn't have audio either... hell when I got it it didn't even have any removable media drives haha
<BluesKaj> that command creates the asoundconf file
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: like this? Optimus ~ # asoundconf set-default-card "nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)"
<BluesKaj> yup
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: still no /proc/asound
<Lacrymology> Optimus ~ # asoundconf set-default-card "nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)"
<Lacrymology> Please note that you are attempting to run asoundconf as a privileged superuser, which may have unintended consequences.
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, no worries ...that's ok
<BluesKaj> as long as you're the only user
<Lacrymology> anyways, still no /proc/asound directory
<Downix> wait, wait, I got the password!!!!
<Downix> got it from the previous owner
<Lacrymology> but there's a ~/.asound/asoundconf
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, now this : k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply '
<boguh> hi, since the last update of the kubuntu kde4 packages, kde4 is not running anymore
<FSHero> Hello everyone: I'm having trouble mounting my Windows Vista NTFS partition using ntfs-3g. I can read from /media/sda2 but cannot write to /media/sda2
<FSHero> I used ntfs-config... but it isn't working. What should I do?
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: ok...?
<FSHero> Hmm... according to this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html I should get a window listing available NTFS partitions... but I didn't get one.
<Bandit12> my previously fine wifi seems to have had a bit of a burp, it will no longer automatically connect to my router. just shows a wired connection inn the bottom right corner instaed of the wifi strength meter. Any ideas (intel 2915a/b/g)l
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, do you have a speaker icon in the panel ?
<Downix> FSHero: which OS made the partition you're trying to mount?
<BluesKaj> FSHero, looks like you might have a grubloader problem ...is vista showing up in the bootmenu ?
<sadfasdfasdfasdf> hello i downloaded a game frets on fire now to run it i have to open the terminal, cd to the directoy and type ./fretsonfire. ow can i create an icon in my desktop to open it when i double click it (i dont know the name of this things in english its "enlace" in spanish ^^)
<FSHero> Err... Basically Vista came preinstalled :(  and Vista does show up in the boot menu  - I can run Vista fine.
<FSHero> On another computer, I can write to my Windows XP partition fine from Ubuntu Feisty i386.
<FSHero> (This vista comp. of mine, I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy amd64)
<FSHero> (sorry, the XP comp has Kubuntu Feisty i386)
<FSHero> Say I try to create a text file in /media/sda2/Users/SomeUser/My Documents/ - it comes up with:
<FSHero> "Could not write to /media/sda2/Users/SomeUser/My Documents/temp.txt" (in Dolphin)
<FSHero> If i run sudo touch temp.txt in that same directory, it says:
<FSHero> "touch: cannot touch `temp.txt': Operation not supported"
<hungrymouse> i cant believe im asking this, but is it possible to set it up so that focus switches to a window when you click ANYWHERE on it (as opposed to only on the title bar)
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, now you have to configure kmix : open kmix and enable Master & PCM on the output tab , then CD & IEC playback (if listed) in the Input tab , next make sure Mix & IEC958 are enabled in the Switches tab , then click on Settings/Configure Kmix and apply
<hungrymouse> Lacrymology, how you doing with repairing your computer?
<posingaspopular> how do I get my icon for sound back up?
<posingaspopular> it used to be on the lower right hand side of my panel
<BluesKaj> Setting Alsamixer in the Terminal ,in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key
<BluesKaj> posingaspopular, right click in the panel. choose Add applet to panel
<posingaspopular> ah that's the one I wanted BluesKaj
<posingaspopular> thanks, i forgot i locked my panel
<BluesKaj> :)
<stacey> i tred using adept then  it gave me an error now i cant update/upgrade even by console
<sub[t]rnl> !aptfix
<hungrymouse> stacey, what does the konsole give as its error message?
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: I don't have a speaker icon in the panel, I'm looking into that kmix thing right now, and hungrymouse: I'm still not having sound
<stacey> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the lupin-target package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: there's no mixers listed in kmix, so no output bar
<melkor> Are you guys supporting kde4?
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, alsamixer in the terminal ...see what comes up
<stacey> aptitude gives that, apt-get just gives E: The package lupin-target needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: alsa is still not finding my soundcard
<hungrymouse> stacey, were you root?
<Lacrymology> soundwave@Optimus ~ $ alsamixer
<Lacrymology> ALSA lib confmisc.c:1286:(snd_func_refer) Unable to find definition 'defaults.ctl.card'
<Lacrymology> and some more of the same kind
<stacey> i used sudo
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, 'aplay' in the terminal
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: very similar output
<melkor> Whenever I update my kernel I have to reinstall my wireless drivers, is there a way to do this without going through the complete process again?
<hungrymouse> try CTRL-ALT-BKSPACE (lazy person's version of reboot) and try agen? thats the best I can suggest ><
<bazhang> melkor: using ndiswrapper?
<melkor> bazhang yes
<Lacrymology> hungrymouse: CTRL-ALT-BKSPACE doesn't reboot. Just restarts X.. it doesn't reload the kernel, and stuff
<bazhang> melkor: what wireless card
<melkor> a dell something or other.
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, methinks a soundcard driver needs to be installed ...you should find one on the nVidia site
<hungrymouse> Lacrymology: which has much the same effect.
<hungrymouse> melkor: intel by any chance?
<bazhang> melkor: okay, but without more info, my advice will be like do thisthat something or other--please be more precise
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: yeah, that's what I thought, except for the alsa site says it has support for my sound driver
<melkor> bazhang well it works fine right now, but when I update the kernel I need to reinstall the drivers
<BluesKaj> sure , but if it isn't installed , there's no support :)
<Lacrymology> oh
<sub[t]rnl> ew, repos are a little sluggish today...
<melkor> I almost think I can get away with just copying a directory
<hungrymouse> is it possible to set it up so that focus switches to a window when you click ANYWHERE on it (as opposed to only on the title bar)
<omar_> Hello people, I'm finding trouble installing flash player
<bazhang> melkor: either you want help or you dont--my question was what card--I need that info to help you
<hungrymouse> omar_, for which browser?
<melkor> bazhang one sec Ill find it.
<omar_> hungrymouse: For firefox
<sub[t]rnl> hungrymouse➜ using compiz?
<hungrymouse> omar_, go to a page that uses flash and then let it install itself.
<hungrymouse> sub[t]rnl nope. i got it installed, but i dont use it.
<bazhang> !flashissues | omar
<ubotu> omar: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<hungrymouse> bazhang, the flash install worked fine for me about 2 hours ago.
<sub[t]rnl> hungrymouse➜kcontrol -> window behavior
<omar_> I did that, but it only gave me page with many choices (tar.gz, rpm.. etc)
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, your soundcard driver would have been recognized if it was supported.Therefore I think it may need upgrading
<bazhang> hungrymouse: how did you install it? from adobe or from the repos?
<BluesKaj> bazhang, does the flashplugin-nonfree from feisty work ?
<omar_> hungrymouse: it gives me this page, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<hungrymouse> sub[t]rnl, where do i find kcontrol
<sub[t]rnl> hungrymouse➜ alt +f2 then kcontrol, or run it from konsole
<Hamra> omar_: you mean you're in adobe's website? if so, you dont need this since firefox automatically download and install the plugin
<hungrymouse> omar_ i just cliked the "you have missing plugins" thing and let it install itself. it didnt take me to a page
<bazhang> BluesKaj: I thought it was in backports
<BluesKaj> medibuntu
<melkor> Dell Wireless 1395 802.11
<BluesKaj> ?
<melkor> bazhang my wireless card is Dell Wireless 1395 802.11
<omar_> hungrymouse: It doesn't appear here
<bazhang> melkor: are you using it now?
<melkor> bazhang no I am using a cable
<melkor> bazhang but I could use it.
<bazhang> melkor: sorry; are you using that computer now?
<melkor> bazhang yes
 * gukk_devel is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<bazhang> melkor: open up Konsole and type lspci
<hungrymouse> sub[t]rnl: i cant find anything in window behaviour that works ><
<bazhang> melkor: but dont paste it here--just tell me the wireless card name and number
<melkor> k
<melkor>  Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan
<omar_> hungrymouse: how do I install rpm packages?
<jussi01> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<BluesKaj> !flashfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<sigma_kubuntu> u need the drivers. i think u can use ndiswrapper
<hungrymouse> omar_ um... no idea ><
<bazhang> melkor: have you read that wiki?
<FSHero> How can I make ntfs-3g write to my Vista's NTFS partition? I cannot seem to do this atm, even though I used ntfs-config.
<omar_> What about tar.gz packages??
<sigma_kubuntu> perhaps switch entirely to kubuntu:)
<Xbehave> ive got no sound, anyideas how i go about fixing it?
<sub[t]rnl> omar_➜tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<sub[t]rnl> !sound > Xbehave
<sigma_kubuntu> FSHero: its supposed 2b built in support. did u check the disks and file systems page in kcontrol?
<de84ttol> hi
<sub[t]rnl> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<sub[t]rnl> !sound | Xbehave
<ubotu> Xbehave: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<melkor> bazang I don't think I've read 'that' one.  At a glance it says how to use the BC43XX drivers instead of disabling them an dusing ndis?
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: shouldn't a drivers list appear in adept?
<Lacrymology> I can't see anything..
<sigma_kubuntu> FSHero: the writable box should be checked for the hdd
<melkor> bazhang are you familiar with using this technique.  I think I have the BC43XX driver blacklisted.?
<de84ttol> i dont how to install program in kubuntu
<FSHero> sigma_kubuntu: thanks for the reply; I was daydreaming in Firefox. Let me check...
<sub[t]rnl> !adept | de84ttol
<ubotu> de84ttol: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<de84ttol> my pc dun have even the mp3 codecs
<de84ttol> rrrr
<sigma_kubuntu> FSHero: lol
<jussi01> !mp3 | de84ttol
<ubotu> de84ttol: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> melkor: that wiki may be uptodate (not sure) but the ubuntuforums surely are--tons of links on how to do that--even a walkthrough that you could likely printout
<de84ttol> thanks
<jussi01> :)
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, go directly to the nvidia driver website and download the driver required for your card to /home/yourusername
<sigma_kubuntu> de84ttol: u wont find that in prob any distro. due to legal issues involved
<de84ttol> well im just using window before
<melkor> bazhang, You see my wireless works fine its just everytime I update the kernel I get the same thing.  Ill try this firmware method and see if it changes.
<jussi01> !compile > omar_
<de84ttol> and get bored with window
<FSHero> sigma_kubuntu: It lists my two devices: /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2. Neither of them are mounted: when I double-click sda2, the mount-point box has "<mount point>" in it.
<FSHero> Let me try to set up a pastebin
<bazhang> melkor: well just hold back on updating the kernel :}
<BluesKaj> FSHero, make sure you have FUSE installed
<melkor> bazhang, I agree whats the use of going from 2.22.xx.44 to 2.22.xx.45
<sigma_kubuntu> BluesKaj: whats Fuse?
<bazhang> melkor: exactly--and there are apparent problems with some users in the latest update--if it's not broke... :}
<FSHero> crap, I can't find a way to upload pics to Ubuntu's pastebin. NM...
<FSHero> BluesKaj: I think I have FUSE installed: when I run "lsmod |grep fuse" it comes up with:
<FSHero> fuse                   52528  5
<marx2k> How do I find out what's new with the latest kernel upgrade?
<BluesKaj> sigma_kubuntu, http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
 * ScorpKing jumps up and down and wave to everyone.. ;)
<sigma_kubuntu> BluesKaj: doesnt that come standard with gutsy?
<FSHero> I'm just thinking... maybe I should put enter a mount point (e.g. /media/windows) into that Kcontrol box
<ScorpKing> marx2k: look at the changelog on the website
<marx2k> yes but where on the website
<sigma_kubuntu> FSHero: if none of ur hdds are mounted where is kubuntu running from?
<acidity> Hi. what would the easiest way to recursively traverse a directory and change all .htm files to .php files?
<BluesKaj> sigma_kubuntu, some of the std gutsy apps aren't working in some setups ...they maybe installed but require helper apps in some cases
<acidity> mv *.htm *.php, dosnt work :(
<sigma_kubuntu> Fshero: yeah u cud try that
<ScorpKing> marx2k: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.23.12 for that kernel
<FSHero> sigma_kubuntu: only my ntfs partitions are not mounted! I'm running it on /dev/sda4, an ext3 partition
<ojpitre> \q
<marx2k> thanks
<ScorpKing> yw
<BluesKaj> BBL ..lunch
<FSHero> actually... perhaps I should say that I was mucking around with umount and mount -a earlier. If I have a 'fresh' reboot, I can access the files on these drives read-only.
<FSHero> Any, to kcontrol I go.
<Lacrymology> BluesKaj: they don't have it.. for real
<ScorpKing> FSHero: if you have read-only access change the permissions
<sigma_kubuntu> FSHero: i see . wel create a mount point (try put it in your home folder) and try mount it
<sigma_kubuntu> FSHero: ive never tried writing 2ntfs. use with caution. it may cause data loss
<FSHero> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48895/ is the output of mount
<FSHero> sigma_kubuntu: I've used ntfs-3g with Kubuntu Feisty i386 on an XP partition: it's been okay for months, so I'm going to risk it here ;)
<acee1234> im running 7.10 kubuntu and when i start the system and everything is autmatically opening froma previous session everything loads quickly but after its done and after i enter passwords for everything if i try to open any new program or window the screen darkens for a bit then opens the program taking considerably longer than normal. any ideas?
<sigma_kubuntu> ok well at least u used it successfuly before!
<ScorpKing> FSHero: like i said, change the permissions if it's a problem. mount options won't solve it
<seezer> sigma_kubuntu: ntfs has complete write support "now"
<FSHero> ScorpKing: sorry, I have the output of ls -l at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48896/
<ScorpKing> hehe. looking..
<FSHero> It's drwxrwxrwx for sda2
<FSHero> err...
<FSHero> windows (I just mounted /dev/sda2 there)
<ScorpKing> FSHero: it's owned by root
<FSHero> ScorpKing: is that normal?
<sigma_kubuntu> try get it 2b owned by u.
<FSHero> err... okay
<ScorpKing> FSHero: sometimes. run sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /<mountpoint> to change it
<FSHero> is it just chown fshero:fshero /media/windows?
<sigma_kubuntu> u can use that applet in kcontrol. say any user can enable or disable
<FSHero> ScorpKing: oh ok
<ScorpKing> :)
<sigma_kubuntu> that shud work
<FSHero> woah... hard disk is drumming!
<FSHero> what does 1000:1000 mean?
<ScorpKing> FSHero: fshero and 1000 should be the same thing if you're the only user
<FSHero> I am the first user on this computer. There are other users too... will they be able to write to the partition too?
<ScorpKing> FSHero: the first user's UID is 1000. if you want others to write then you'll have to change the permissions
<ScorpKing> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<lepetak_> hol
<lepetak_> holsd
<lepetak_> hola
<ScorpKing> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<FSHero> ScorpKing: no dice. I went to Kate, typed some garbage, and this message comes up:
<acee1234> any ideas? should i restate question?
<sigma_kubuntu> anyone using quasar accounting here?
<FSHero> The doucment could be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///media/windows/Users/Minesh/My%20Documents/testing.txt. Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<acee1234> im running 7.10 kubuntu and when i start the system and everything is autmatically opening froma previous session everything loads quickly but after its done and after i enter passwords for everything if i try to open any new program or window the screen darkens for a bit then opens the program taking considerably longer than normal. any ideas?
<FSHero> also, output of ls -l in /media still shows /media/windows being owned by root:root
<Lacrymology> is there any way to check what driver modules are there installed?
<ScorpKing> FSHero: what does ls -l /media/windows say? i think it has to be mounted with ntfs-3g option as well btw
<sigma_kubuntu> FSHero: what do u need windows for?
<ScorpKing> ah
<sub[t]rnl> Lacrymology➜ lsmod
<ScorpKing> FSHero: sudo chown fshero:fshero -R /media/windows
<FSHero> sigma_kubuntu: Family need it. Also, it turns out I will probably need it to run my Driving Theory cdrom :P
<k335> hello
<ScorpKing> hi
<k335> i installed kubuntu yesterday and have a little problem with my mp3 support
<sigma_kubuntu> acee1234: dont leave programs running when you shut down to flush the cache
<ScorpKing> !mp3 > k335
<FSHero> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48898/
<FSHero> ScorpKing: shall I do the sudo chown now?
<ScorpKing> FSHero: yes - sudo chown fshero:fshero -R /media/windows
<k335> wow that was fast thanks^
<k335> ^^
<ScorpKing> you're welcome
<FSHero> btw, thanks everyone for helping: I recognise some of you before :)
<FSHero> *from before
<FSHero> nope, windows is still owned by root:root
<ScorpKing> heh :(
<FSHero> But it shouldn't matter anyway, right? because permissions are drwxrwxrwx?
<sigma_kubuntu> if only windows co-operated with linux. with a unified filesystem
<FSHero> sigma_kubuntu: Yeah, I know what you mean... :'(
<k335> the adept manager wont let me the mp3 support. it says it could break packages
<k335> *install
<ScorpKing> FSHero: it might. /dev/sda2 on /media/windows type fuseblk (rw,.. fuseblk should be ntfs-3g i think
<FSHero> I can't believe how difficult this is proving this time round, to get ntfs-3g working.
<ScorpKing> FSHero: pastebin /etc/fstab
<FSHero> Does it matter that /dev/sda2 is mounted on both /media/sda2 and /media/windows? Because that's what "mount" reveals.
<ScorpKing> ah. rather link /media/sda2 to /media/windows
<sigma_kubuntu> FSHero: i switched completely because my sound doesnt work in xp or vista 4 sum reason. but the lack of activesync doesnt help much when u hav a windows mobile phone!
<FSHero> sigma_kubuntu: I've heard that (predictably) Windows mobile phones don't work will with Linux. Unlucky...
<FSHero> ... also what is activesync?
<FSHero> ScorpKing: what do you mean by that?
<sigma_kubuntu> FSHero: apparently theres a miracle coming with hardy heron. one can only wait!
<FSHero> sigma_kubuntu: good luck! Fingers crossed X
<sigma_kubuntu> FSHero: activesync syncs ur phone with outlook. updates contacts calendar etc
<sigma_kubuntu> i want something 2sync 2 kontact with
<FSHero> sigma_kubuntu: by "sync", you mean synchronise your appointments and address book to/from computer to phone?
<ScorpKing> FSHero: if you link the two dirs you can mount it on one and still have all the files in both dirs
<sigma_kubuntu> FSHero: yeah
<FSHero> ScorpKing: okay... but I both show exactly the same things anyway.
<FSHero> * "but both show..."
<ScorpKing> FSHero: mounting one device on two mountpoins might cause the problems you have. didn't know it was even possible
<ksivaji> ScorpKing hi
<ScorpKing> hiya ksivaji
<FSHero> ScorpKing; Okay... I unmounted /media/windows and successfully chmod-ed it so I (fshero) own it.
<ksivaji> ScorpKing top command will list cpu , mem and other stuffs right
<melkor> CAn I install kde4 by using apt-get install?
<FSHero> I'll unmount /media/sda2 too
<ScorpKing> ksivaji: yes
<ScorpKing> FSHero: righto
<ksivaji> ScorpKing i need only cpu and memory usgae to be displayed how to do that ?
<ScorpKing> !ntfs | FSHero: look at this as well -
<ubotu> FSHero: look at this as well -: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ksivaji> ScorpKing can you get me ?
<ScorpKing> ksivaji: i do it with superkaramba
<FSHero> ScorpKing: okay, I don't think /dev/sda2 is mounted on either /media/windows or /media/sda2
<FSHero> Shall I try to mount /dev/sda2 again?
<ScorpKing> FSHero: no idea. still waiting for your /etc/fstab
<FSHero> oh, I thought I did it already. Sorry ============>
<ScorpKing> hehe. np
<FSHero> ScorpKing: /etc/fstab is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48901/
<FSHero> It looks that fstab will load the "default" settings for sda2 (and sda1)... maybe that means read-only?
<ScorpKing> right. looks ok but i'll change auto to ntfs-3g for /dev/sda2
<kiiz> pls any idea on how to network kubuntu to use a windows internet connection
<hdevalence> is it just me or has kubuntu benn kinda stagnant recently?
<ScorpKing> FSHero: no wait.. remove the last /dev/sda2 entry
<ksivaji> ScorpKing that good
<FSHero> Hold on: that /media/windows line (last line) wasn't there earlier
<hdevalence> or is that b/c everyone's working on kde4?
<FSHero> (... I checked it earlier.)
<ScorpKing> !samba | kiiz
<ubotu> kiiz: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<FSHero> ScorpKing: lol! I shall remove it.
<hdevalence> *been
<ksivaji> ScorpKing i need that cpu , memory usage of each processes how to do that ?
<sub[t]rnl> kitz: how is the windows machine hooked up to the internet? cable modem?
<ScorpKing> heh. not samba kiiz. sorry
<FSHero> ScorpKing: okay, I removed that last line. I think that the ntfs-3g now looks like it's always been. Should I do anything else?
<ScorpKing> yeah, test it
<FSHero> ScorpKing: do I do "mount -a"?
<ScorpKing> yes
<ScorpKing> ksivaji: why not just use top?
<FSHero> ScorpKing:okay. (btw, should I have chown-ed /media/sda2 folder so that I own it? because I didn't)
<ScorpKing> you can do it after it's mounted if it's a problem
<sub[t]rnl> greets ardchoille
<FSHero> ScorpKing: okay, what should I do now? try to save a file using Kate onto some folder in /media/sda2?
<ardchoille> sub[t]rnl: :)
<ScorpKing> FSHero: or touch /media/sda2/testfile
<ScorpKing> hi ardchoille :)
<ardchoille> hi ScorpKing
<FSHero> ok 1 second
<kop> hi
<ScorpKing> ksivaji: press <CTRL>+<ESC> that will show you all the info in KDE
<sourcemaker> why is the kernel 2.6.23 not in apt?
<hydrogen> because it was not stable when gutsy was released
<FSHero> omg I think it worked!
<hydrogen> and kernels don't get backported
<sourcemaker> hydrogen: ok... nice to know... thanks
<FSHero> Omg I'm so stupid... It can write okay to the /media/sda2, but any My Documents directory seems out of bounds.
<FSHero> Let me confirm that -- brb
<DexterF> hi
<kop> what do you mean whith out of bounds?
<DexterF> is there an easy way to tell kub "no I don't wanna upgrade this package (really), and please dont ask me again"?
<FSHero> ScorpKing: I think that all subfolders of /media/sda2 are read only. But I was able to write to /media/sda2. Also, I was successfully able to make a folder called "kubuntu" and was able to write to /media/sda2/kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> DexterF➜ echo "application hold" | dpkg --set-selectons
<sub[t]rnl> where application is the name of the package you don't want upgraded
<ScorpKing> FSHero: that is what the -R option was for
<kop> FSHero, try this: sudo chmod 777 -R /media/sda2
<FSHero> ScorpKing: Maybe all the Windows-created folders are out-of-bounds. But note: the folder kubuntu is still owned by root, and I was able to write to it as user fshero using Kate.
<FSHero> ScorpKing: I can also write to the "download" folder.
<kop> FSHero, have you tried : sudo chmod 777 -R /media/sda2 ?
<FSHero> kop: no... I shall do it now
<ScorpKing> FSHero: sudo chown fshero:fshero -R /media/sda2 -  don't forget -R
<FSHero> ScorpKing: okay, chown is running now.
<ScorpKing> righto
<kop> chown? what does that does?
<FSHero> ScorpKing: Thanks for helping... I might have wasted your time. I was probably able to write to /dev/sda2 all along, but not to the /media/sda2/Users/Minesh/My Documents folder.
<ardchoille> kop: man chown
<Zryty> \wc
<FSHero> kop: I believe chown changes the ownership of a file to another user.
<kiiz> pls can i get my CDMA phone to work with kubuntu
<kop> ah
<FSHero> Should I do chmod as well?
<FSHero> ScorpKing: btw, I was also able to write to /media/sda2/Users before the chown command
 * ScorpKing is back in a sec..
<FSHero> okay, chown is done now. Shall I try writing to "/media/sda2/Users/Minesh/My Documents" ?
<ardchoille> FSHero: You'll need to escape spaces: /media/sda2/Users/Minesh/My\ Documents
<cn28h> or you could just use quotes
<ardchoille> Yeah, quoting works too
<ScorpKing> FSHero: you might need to run chmod 755 -R /media/sda2 as well
<FSHero> ardchoille: thanks. But in what context? I was going to use Kate
<FSHero> ScorpKing: okay I shall do that now.
<ardchoille> FSHero: Oh, sorry, thought you meant in a fm
<FSHero> ardchoille: np :)
<ardchoille> !nickspam > pibblydibbly
<FSHero> ScorpKing: okay, "ls -l /media/sda2" still shows every folder, including the "kubuntu" I made earlier, owned by root
<FSHero> ScorpKing: but let me try writing to various folders again.
<ScorpKing> that suck. one sec..
<FSHero> ScorpKing: don't worry.
<FSHero> ScorpKing: I think I shall just put all my documents, music and downloads into /media/sda2/kubuntu: and I know it will work!
<pibblydibbly> !nickspam > ardchoille
<ScorpKing> FSHero: that won't teach either of us anything. hehe. just taking a look at the mount options
<FSHero> ScorpKing: now that is the mark of an intelligent person! Solve the problem no matter what!
<ScorpKing> nope, that's just me. hehe
<FSHero> ScorpKing: me too at times; I can spend hours setting up stuff in Linux/Kubuntu (and before that Window$ and M$-DOS (a bit)) :D
<ScorpKing> FSHero: this should help - http://www.linux-faqs.com/faq/misc/ntfs.php#4.10
<FSHero> In fact, (/media/sda2 shall be referred to simply as A), I can write to A/Users, A/Users/Minesh but not A/Users/Minesh/My Documents
<ScorpKing> FSHero: just use ntfs-3g instead of ntfs for the mount options
<FSHero> I can also write to A/Users/Minesh/Documents
<FSHero> I think it is just one accursed folder that is putting a proverbial spanner in the works.
<ScorpKing> FSHero: it might be the spaces in there. try sudo chown fshero:fshero -R /media/sda2/Users/Minesh/My\ Documents
<BluesKaj> FSHero, check out this site , there are some commands that may help you : http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<FSHero> ScorpKing: Oh yeah... but that seems so primitive!
<ScorpKing> welcome back BluesKaj. ;)
<FSHero> ScorpKing: I can also write to "/media/sda2/Users/Public/Recorded TV/" (copied straight from the Open File dialogue box)
<BluesKaj> his ScorpKing , thx  : )
<BluesKaj> err hi ScorpKing :)
<ScorpKing> FSHero: to be honest i've not seen ntfs give so much problems before. i'm only using linux so not much ntfs experience for me.
<ScorpKing> her BluesKaj. hehe
<FSHero> ScorpKing: maybe "A/Users/Minesh/My Documents" is an encrypted folder. apparently ntfs-3g cannot write to encrypted folders.
<ScorpKing> could be
<FSHero> ScorpKing: Thanks very much!
<BluesKaj> uhm FSHero yeah, that would be it alright :)
<ScorpKing> FSHero: you're welcome. one more thing..
<ScorpKing> FSHero: run - ls -lR /media/sda2 | grep root | less - and see if there's more folders that's still owned by root
<FSHero> ScorpKing: brb in a few minutes
<ScorpKing> FSHero: i'm going to bed now anyway
<ScorpKing> hope your disk behave. good luck.
<ScorpKing> nite guys
<kiiz> pls pls pls does anybody know about CDMA internet acess on kubuntu
<kop> i don't even know waht a cdma is jaja
<kop> *wath
<sigma_kubuntu> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<kop> ping
<sigma_kubuntu> kiiz: what is cdma?
<chandru> I have a problem with kopete.  It sends an extra space along with each message on Jabber.
<sigma_kubuntu> is that realy a big problem?
<chandru> yes
<chandru> it shows one empty space for each msg
<chandru> so the receiver's msg window (on Pidgin and kopete) scrolls too fast
<chandru> One workaround is to remove formatting completely
<chandru> but is there no way to retain formatting and still remove ht line?
<chandru> *the
<kalib> hey guys...anyone here is already using Kubuntu 8.04 ?
<sigma_kubuntu> perhaps report a kde bug?
<kop> jaja 8.04 teh 7.10 is already unstable and you want someone to use 8.04!!??
<kop> i don't want to think how many bugs would that have......
<sigma_kubuntu> gutsy isnt unstable
<bucatoamano> i have a folder with some files i would like with chmod set folder and files as writable from  everyone
<bucatoamano> ok soleved
<bucatoamano> -R
<vzduch> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kalib> i just wanna know if that problem with notebooks ATI sound is ok now on this version... cause on 7.10 is terrible... :/
<kalib> anyone?
<combinio> is this possible to download files with P2M technology under kubuntu ??
<combinio> cuz p2m programs don't work under wine :/
<BluesKaj> combinio, look in google linux for an answer
<combinio> BluesKaj: kk, thanks :)
<trappist> I dunno what p2m is, but I bet some of em would work in wine, and I bet there are linux implementations
<BluesKaj> encrypted email trappist
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Encrypted email? enigmail works in thunderbird
<trappist> he wants to "download files with {encrypted email} technology"?
<trappist> and gpg works with kmail
<ardchoille> True
<ardchoille> Maybe he meant Point-To-Many (protocol)
<trappist> maybe he meant p2p
<trappist> but it's a secret!
<ardchoille> hehe
<mick__> !apt
<hydrogen> points-to-me!
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mick__> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<mick__> !apt-broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-broken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> mick__: What's up?
<kalib> has anyone like (k)ubuntu 7.10??
<mick__> ardchoille: trying to patch up a borked dist-upgrade
<kalib> it's so full of bugs... :/
<kalib> i was a big kubuntu fan until 6.10... but after i tried now 7.10... i was disapointed
<ardchoille> kalib: I use it on 11 machines and haven't seen any problems yet. If you ask a specific question maybe someone can help
<mick__> ardchoille: I know there's a tip that ubotu spits out but can't remember what it is
<Dean_> So wait until KDE 4.0 kalib!
<chandru> I have reported the bug at http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151301
<chandru> if someone is intersted in fixing it, it will be gr8
<ardchoille> !adeptfix | mick__
<ubotu> mick__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mick__> ardchoille: thx but the db is not locked - dpkg --configure -a fails with a shedload of errors
<kalib> ardchoille yeah...in desktops it's ok...but in notebooks... if you try, you will see so many bugs...
<BluesKaj> kalib, be more specific about your disappointment. How else can ppl help correct it ?
<mick__> kalib: i use 7.10 on a notebook - no problems here
<ardchoille> mick__: Can you pastebin the errors? Maybe someone can help you fix them.
<mick__> kalib: ...not to say there aren't any :)
<ardchoille> !pastebin | mick__
<ubotu> mick__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kalib> for example...the boot screem... is a dark screen in many notebooks...
<mick__> ardchoille: just waiting for the next lot of errors
<mick__> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48906/
<kalib> and another example... the sound...the sound is not working in many notebooks... with ATI for example
<ardchoille> mick__: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<BluesKaj> kalib, that's not the fault of Kubuntu 7.10 , that's ati's poor support for notebook sound & graphics drivers
<kalib> BluesKaj not really...cause i always used this notebook with kubuntu.. ;]  until 6.10...but i installed the 7.10 and now my sound is not working...
<kalib> and i saw on google so many people with the same problem..not only with ATI..
<kalib> you can search on google... "sound not working on K(U)buntu.."
<Ayabara> when I click a movie file in a konqueror/nautilus, I want the default action to be "open a terminal and run mplayer <filename>". is this possible to do?
<kalib> Ayabara yeah...you should click on it with the right bottom and select "open with"
<kalib> and you can choose an application and set as default
<BluesKaj> kalib , i have the same onboard sound as most ati notebooks , i just reset everything the wat it was on 7.04 and it works fine
<Ayabara> kalib, yep, but I don't want the gui mplayer. I want to first open a terminal and then input mplayer filename
<BluesKaj> it also worked fine on 6.10 BTW
<BluesKaj> kalib,, when upgrading to 7.10 one's sound and graphics settings are reset to defaults, then one has to reset everything again, that's all
<kalib> BluesKaj my sound was working on kubuntu 6.10... but now, on 7.10 is not...that's a fact... so the problem is not my notebook... I'll try to download and check it on Kubuntu 8.04
<BluesKaj> gawd... /p
<kalib> BluesKaj I didn't upgraded...i formmated and had install it again... from zero
<BluesKaj> well, that's still the default settings at work which have to be reconfigged
<mick__> ardchoille: sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48910/
<kalib> BluesKaj how can i do that?
<BluesKaj> kalib,  k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<ardchoille> mick__: Ok, I see some edgy repos in there but they're commented. Did you happen to replace edgy with gutsy and then do a dist-upgrade to to go from edgy to gutsy (bypassing Feisty)?
<mick__> nope - they're just residual from a previous dist-upgrade
<mick__> I don't tidy up very often!
<ardchoille> mick__: Did you go from edgy to gutsy with a dist-upgrade?
<mick__> nope edgy - feisty some time back
<mick__> now feisty - gutsy
<BluesKaj> kalib, then : in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'...unmuted has "00" in the box
<kalib> BluesKaj it's already like that
<BluesKaj> ok kalib , open kmix and enable Master & PCM on the output tab , then CD & IEC playback (if listed) in the Input tab , next make sure Mix & IEC958 are enabled in the Switches tab , then click on Settings/Configure Kmix and apply
<kalib> it didn't work...i've already tried before..
<kalib> thanks anyway..i got go now
<kalib> take care
<BluesKaj> you missed a step
<ardchoille> kalib: Even if you tried something before, try it again when someone suggests it because any output/errors may help them help you.
<eisele> moin
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, he does have a point tho, the sound setup is really pretty chaotic on kubuntu 7.10, hope things change on the next offereing
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Yeah, I've only seen each release get better.. I'm still quite impressed.
<Hamra> to start compiz i usually type "compiz --replace", how can i go back to normal screen without compiz?
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, 3 different configurations required to get the sound working ...what windows users would stand for that ? :)
<jussi01> Hamra: kwin --replace
<Hamra> thnx
<kiiz> pls pls pls does anybody know about CDMA internet acess on kubuntu
<RogueJediX> How do I find out why Kopete's auto away won't work and why the screensaver doesn't turn on? I usupect the problems are related
<dreamcoder> can someone tell me a good ftp server for kubuntu pls something that is very easy to use i only need to use it once
<jussi01> kiiz: which device?
<jussi01> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jussi01> !ftpd | dreamcoder
<ubotu> dreamcoder: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<dreamcoder> thank you
<jussi01> :)
<oobe> apt-get install bum
<BluesKaj> !cdma | kiiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sourcemaker> what's the best way to upgrade drapper to gusty?
<oobe> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<BluesKaj> sourcemaker, a clean live cd install is really the only way to jump 3 upgrades
<jussi01> BluesKaj: alternate cd would do just as well... ;)
<hh_laurid> soon
<small_stripes> may i know how to check the version of linux im running?
<ardchoille> small_stripes: lsb_release -a
<small_stripes> tq
<ardchoille> small_stripes: Oh, sorry, you said Linux: uname -a
<small_stripes> Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 19:50:39 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux <--this is 7.10 rite?
<Karti> Hi all, could someone recommend a linux tool that would work along the lines of Magic Iso, and allow the creation of iso's and the addition of files to already created iso files. Many thanks
<small_stripes> cos the update tells me theres a new distribution to be downloaded..which confuses me
<jussi01> small_stripes: there is a bug in gutsy about that
<ardchoille> small_stripes: If you want to know the versio of kubuntu you are using: lsb_release -a
<small_stripes> i installed thru wubi
<small_stripes> No LSB modules are available.
<small_stripes> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<small_stripes> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<small_stripes> Release:        7.04
<small_stripes> Codename:       feisty
<small_stripes> on dear
<small_stripes> oh
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> small_stripes: please dont do that
<small_stripes> yea sorry
<ardchoille> Karti: Perhaps look at kiso
<generic> I think  that one of my scripts is in error or is incomplete:  http://pastebin.ca/824134
<BluesKaj> Karti, acetoneiso is the poweriso equivalent on linux
<Karti> ardchoille:  Many thanks
<generic> The script in question is: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom/udev
<Karti> BluesKaj: Many thanks...just looking at them all now
<generic> Can someone look at it and mayb compare it to your   own?
<jussi01> generic: heres mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48919/
<small_stripes> doesnt Wubi-7.04.04 installed ubuntu 7.10?
<enry> good night!
<luciash> hi
<luciash> anyone using kdenlive 0.5 ?
<luciash> i have trouble to get nice result while exporting (rendering) the timeline - it is always "choppy" video while there are some horizontally moving shots
<luciash> s/while/when
<luciash> it's not that bad, but it is noticeable on those shots
<luciash> so it is annoying and i cound find any recommended export format/combination of parameters to avoid that :-/
<luciash> any idea what could avoid this problem ?
<luciash> i just need to confirm the problem is not just here so i can decide to compile mlt/ffmpeg by myself or find some other solution
<hungrymouse> how do you make KTorrent (or other programs, for that matter) run on login?
<Flare183> hungrymouse: put a link to it in your autostart folder
<jussi01> !autostart | hungrymouse
<ubotu> hungrymouse: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<hungrymouse> thanks
<brmassa> Guys, i read somewhere that Hardy will still use KDE3. Is that true?
<sigma> can someone explain to me why internet on linux feels faster than internet on windows?
<sigma> brmassa: thats true
<Tm_T> sigma: it's all about not having spaghetti code
<SSJ_GZ> brmassa: Yes..
<hungrymouse> sigma, linux the OS is less laggy, so the same speed internet doesnt get lagged by the OS.
<brmassa> sigma and SSJ_GZ: why is that?
<sigma> brmassa: its because kde4 will only be considered stable by the kubuntu dev's when it reaches 4.1
<Tm_T> sigma: negative
<nosrednaekim> sigma: not true...
<sigma> brmassa: trust me its better that way
<sigma> but didnt they say that when it goes 4.1 its going to be the default desktop?
<Tm_T> brmassa: it's because Hardy is LTS, it is meant to be _really_ stable, and KDE4 as default could be bit risky
<sigma> with 8.10?
<nosrednaekim> hardy is a LTS release, it would not be good to include a brand-new desktop in such a release
<Tm_T> sigma: two different things
<sigma> i see
<hungrymouse> why does ksynaptics not implement its settings on startup? it keeps them saved, but i actually have to go into it and apply them.
<brmassa> sigma: strange thought. KDE guys would only launch a final product when it would be ready right?
<nosrednaekim> sigma: its planned for 8.10, yes
<sigma> ok well that makes more sense
<brmassa> Tm_T: ohhh... true. i forgot about it
<Tm_T> brmassa: 4.0 isn't fully ready, it can't be, as in sense of functionality
<nosrednaekim> brmassa: 4.0 is not supposed to be a "final product"
<sigma> brmassa: well its always going to have bugs because remember not everyone tests kde 4
<sigma> when its beta
<sigma> so a "final" version must be released for more people to test it
<brmassa> but they will create a ready to go KDE4 for K8.04 right?
<trappist> nosrednaekim: it is supposed to be a release candidate, and my impression is more like early beta.
<Tm_T> brmassa: yes
<nosrednaekim> brmassa: certainly... there is a one already.
<Tm_T> brmassa: but it's not default
<sigma> brmassa: yeah i spoke to JRiddell, the head dev guy, he said there will be a cd with kde4 available for download
<nosrednaekim> trappist: eh, hasn't crashed on me once.
<brmassa> Tm_T: gotcha. thanks
<brmassa> sigma: thats good news.
<Tm_T> sigma: you did? ;)
<trappist> nosrednaekim: me either, but kontact crashes regularly, I can't configure the panel, there's a lot of missing functionality, etc.
<sigma> Tm_T: lol yeah a few days ago
<jussi01> Tm_T: I beleive thats caórrect, it will be included but not default
<Tm_T> jussi01: it is correct
<jussi01> :)
<Tm_T> no believing in that
<nosrednaekim> trappist: yeah, the new kontact is NOT ready at all, I use the kde3 one still. The panel is not as functional, but it DOES work.
<Tm_T> sigma: ;)
<sigma> the last kde 4 that i tested had half the icons missing, it looked pretty bad!
<trappist> nosrednaekim: my biggest complaint is that installing kde4 screwed up my kde3 installation, so I'm kinda stuck with kde4 until I have time to fix what's broke
<nosrednaekim> trappist: what did it do?
<sigma> trappist: should just use the live cd, its the safer option:)
<trappist> nosrednaekim: right-clicking the desktop does nothing, alt-f2 does nothing, alt-space does nothing, kicker only wraps around 3 sides of my compiz cube, and so on
<ardchoille> trappist: ouch
<Artimus> Is there anyway I can regenerate the /dev/disk/by-uuid folder symlinks?  I just formatted a partition and would like to make sure it'll mount before I reboot and get a message about not being able to mount a volume...
<sigma> but i did notice that during the tutorial Riddell was using Kde4 which is good news, because if the devs are playing with it now, by the time 8.10 gets released it will be pretty stable
<nosrednaekim> trappist: hmm same exact thing happened to me... I think its actually a problem with compiz..because the people I have heard complain about it were all running compiz-by-default
<sigma> don't think kde4 likes compiz! doesn't it have its own composite manager now?
<ardchoille> sigma: kde 3.5.7 has its own composite manager
<nosrednaekim> sigma: yeah... but there is somthing about kde4+kde3+compiz.. that really messes up kde3
<sigma> ardchoille: it has pretty hopeless effects though:)
<sigma> ardchoille: but a good start none the less
<ardchoille> sigma: drop shadows, transparency, some effects.. it was sufficient for my needs.
<ardchoille> Indeed, a good start
<sigma> i just want that cube
<sub[t]rnl> trappist➜ I backed up my home dir, clean installed kde4 to play around.  I reverted everything back when I was done just using apt.
<sigma> its the coolest thing ever
<nosrednaekim> yeah, the best option is to use it with a new user.
<hungrymouse> why does ksynaptics not implement its settings on startup? it keeps them saved, but i actually have to go into it and apply them.
<trappist> nosrednaekim: yeah I was thinking that too, but I can no longer live without compiz :)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<pjfloyd> adept keeps crashing/complaining that something else is using the db (newbie question) - what can I do?
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nosrednaekim> pjfloyd: that is one of the most commonly asked questions :D
<pjfloyd> in my short experience, adept crashes a lot
<sigma> thats y i dont use it! i use kpackage, the only thing i ever used adept for was to switch off updates
<nosrednaekim> pjfloyd: use synaptic, its less buggy.
<sigma> why was adept created? if synaptic was so much better to start off with
<jussi01> sigma: synaptic is gtk
<sigma> i just dont get why kde and gnome couldn't both use kde
<sigma> qt i mean
<sigma> would solve the whole gtk dilemma
<jussi01> sigma: go google kde v gnome
<pjfloyd> a question of politics
<sigma> yeah i know theres friendly rivalry amongst them
<Flare183> How to i remove a place off of my "Remote Places"?
<sigma> but imagine what a machine of a desktop it would be if they joined forces
<Tm_T> sigma: and we would have lost large variety
 * pjfloyd is mainly a Solaris user == GNOME :-(
<Tm_T> anyway, that's offtopic ;)
<sigma> but honestly gnome is hopeless on the looks side!
<pjfloyd> KDE/Qt wasn't GPLitically correct
<pjfloyd> sigma: a ton of work has gone into polishing that turd, it isn't so bad now
<Flare183> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<pjfloyd> fair enough
<sigma> anyway i have a question, when kubuntu boots up it tries to mount a hard drive that i removed from my pc and always says "failed", how do i stop it from doing this?
<sub[t]rnl> did you leave it in /etc/fstab?
<Artimus> sigma: Edit the file /etc/fstab as root and remove the line(s) for those partitions...
<pjfloyd> boot still succeeds? delete it from /etc/fstab
<Pete_^> has the konqueror flash auto-install stopped working recently? I'm getting an error about ".....install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer.xpt does not exist."
<Artimus> sigma: If you need an explanation of that, let us know...
<Artimus> Pete_^: It's very broken on my box as well.
<sigma> ok i found it, will delete it
<Pete_^> Artimus: I guess Adobe has changed something in the tarball
<sigma> the line that is
<sigma> ok, question 2, on my laptop in the "Storage Media" window theres a whole lot of NFS shortcuts that I dont use anymore, how do i remove them?
<pjfloyd> is there a problem with bash completion? esc-esc completion doesn't do anything until I hit another key
<lascar> best kubuntu book available?
<ardchoille> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Dragnslcr> I probably don't want to ask why someone would need a Kubuntu book
<ardchoille> lascar: I've seen several and had a hard tme choosing which was the "best" for me.
<lascar> ok, which one did you like best of that selection?
<ardchoille> Dragnslcr: For those who like to learn and explore versus simply being a user, a book would be quite handy.
 * lascar chuckles
<ardchoille> lascar: I was torn between the official ubuntu book and the ubuntu linux bible
<lascar> ardchoille: what were the best features of these two books?
<lascar> ardchoille: much obliged.  I'll look them up.
<BrOSs> i want to unistall kubuntu.. and reinstall it from liveCD, how can I unistall it?
<BrOSs> ardchoille: are  u there? hehe
<Pete_^> BrOSs: You can just reinstall over the top, formatting the neccessary partitions during install
<BrOSs> well.. I don't know in which partition is exactly installed
<BrOSs> =/
<BrOSs> besides.. kubuntu is not the only os installed
<BrOSs> i also have Vista, XP.. and old versions of kubuntu
<BrOSs> haha is a real mess
<BrOSs> i just want to keep Vista..
<BrOSs> in order to reintall kubuntu
<Pete_^> sounds like quite a mess
<hungrymouse> how do you unlock the adminstration folder after adept crashes?
<ardchoille> BrOSs: I'm here
<hydrogen> !fixapt | hungrymouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !fixadept | hungrymouse
<ubotu> hungrymouse: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hungrymouse> thanks hydrogen
<BrOSs> ardchoille: i're always here ^^
<BrOSs> ardchoille: well, if u can read uppage.. u'll notice my problem
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> why doesnt Koffeine display my subtitles properly, i have tried everything. It doesnt show localized chars
<hungrymouse> BrOSs: the kubuntu partition will be the one in ext3 file system
<BrOSs> hungrymouse: i gotta go.. later i'll come back
<BrOSs> hungrymouse: thks man x)
<sanijslv> hello
<sd132> help, i keep getting a "couldnt commit getting changes" error everytime i try to download a package
<sd132> how do i fix this?
<hungrymouse> how do i get kaffeine to play mkvs?
<sub[t]rnl> sd132: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f
<sd132> sub[t]rnl: thanks
<hungrymouse> sub[t]rnl: you beat me to it ><
<hungrymouse> i had an answer half written
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<sub[t]rnl> i just wrote up some bash scripts for konversation for the frequent questions
 * sub[t]rnl shrugs
<sub[t]rnl> hungrymouse: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f
<sub[t]rnl> :p
<hungrymouse> lol
<sub[t]rnl> sd132➜ hrm, not sure with kaffeine.  I know mplayer or vlc will play them fine
<sd132> sub[t]rnl: do i want to keep my current version of qt_plugins_3.3rc?
<sub[t]rnl> sd132➜ i would yeah
<pteague_work> i'm looking at putting a new box together... should i go with the intel e6750 or the e6600 duo ?
<michael_> test
<sd132> sub[t]rnl: do i need to relog or restart?
<sub[t]rnl> sd132➜ newp
<sd132> sub[t]rnl: thanks again
<oobe> how does one type ➜
<hungrymouse> you seemed to manage it xD
<sub[t]rnl> just like that!
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<oobe> lol
<oobe> i copied and pasted it
<Pete_^> ΩŁE® I only recently realised holding down the alt gr key + typing on characters gave alternate ones.
<Pete_^> I don't think its from there
<Pete_^> (I'm aware of alt + numpad combination on windows.)
<oobe> alt + gr?
<oobe> what is a gr key
<Pete_^> no, the "Alt gr" key ;)
<Pete_^> hold down "alt gr" and press some characters elsewhere on the keyboard. (IRC may not be the best place for it)
<_michael> Hello I'm trying to set up voice commands and how would I get a usb microphone to accept input when it is not the default audio device. Is there a command to specify input device?
<oobe> i dont seem to have alt gr
<hydrogen> alt gr is usually right alt
<Pete_^> oobe: look to the right of your space bar
<hydrogen> with the right keyboard layout
<Pete_^> unless you have some non-standard compact keyboard (possibly a laptop)(
<Pete_^> On some keyboards its just labeled "Alt" I believe
<Pete_^> Although I don't know if it sends a different keycode or not, never looked into it, but some of my keyboards show "Alt" where others show "Alt Gr" anyway.
<oobe> alt doesnt do anything for me
<sd132> great, my kstars is broken
<Dean_> What could be the reason (and fix) if alt+F2 doesn't bring up Run Command?
<jussi01> Dean_: beacuase its mapped to super + r ?
<jack11> so how come ubuntu 7.10 doesn't have the /etc/iftab file?
<neville> spinach
<neville> lamer
<jussi01> neville: ?
<spinach> excuse me¿
<jack11> what version of kubuntu are you guys running?
<spinach> urm anyone using firefox in gnome right now¿
<jack11> nope
<Dean_> jussi01: How would one go about mapping it to alt+f2 ?
<spinach> lol
<neville> why did you waste your time trying to start trouble in #macosx
<spinach> because
<spinach> they pretend to be gay
<sub[t]rnl> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ardchoille> neville: Please take that to another channel
<spinach> but are not really gay
<Dean_> spinach: I have fx and gnome installed and frequently use them together, does that count?
<spinach> yea
<spinach> http://tinyurl.com/d989r
<jussi01> spinach: please dont or you will be removed.
<jack11> anybody using kubuntu 7.10
<spinach> OH no
<Pete_^> bad bad link..
<jack11> kubuntu 7.10 doesn't have /etc/iftab file
<jack11> does anybody know where i can find/get this from?
<LjL> the link spinach posted is malicious, please don't click on it
<melkor> I have a laptop with bluetooth, but when I use "hctool dev" I cannot see anydevices.  Does this mean my bluetooth is not properly working?
<awen-> jack11: what do you need /etc/iftab for?
<Dean_> Ya, it's sort of a hassle><'
<deuryte> xcell
<sd132> how do i turn off the join leave notifications in konversation?
<krwlng_> merhaba bana yardımcı olabiliecek bi arkadaş varmı
<sub[t]rnl> jack11➜ /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<fignew> sd132: hmm, I would guess settings --> behavior --> ignore
<fignew> though I wouldn't know what to put in :)
<oobe>  ➜
<hydrogen> LjL: it wasn't really malicious.. just an adventure!
<LjL> hydrogen: i suppose you could see it that way... i don't, though :P
<Pete_^> Hah, I guess he has his client set to insert that in place of some other character after auto completion of names
<blueman> so how come ubuntu 7.10 doesn't have the /etc/iftab file?
<sd132> fignew: please dont guess
<blueman> can anybody help?
<fignew> sd132: screw you too buddy :)
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pete_^> blueman: It looks like it is replaced with /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules in Gusty.
<blueman> Pete_^
<sd132> fignew: you were WRONG
<blueman> do you know why they did that?
<miky> السلام عليكم
<fignew> sd132: Oh NOES!!!!
<Pete_^> blueman: I have no idea, sorry
<LjL> !sa | miky
<ubotu> miky: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<LjL> sd132, fignew: fight in a private query if you have to fight, please
<awen-> blueman: was it there in feisty ? i thought it wasn't in debian + derivates at all
<fignew> LjL: Sorry, some people have no respect. I'm just here to help :)
<blueman> Pete: I'm looking at this file but its completely diferent format that what im used to in iftab
<LjL> fignew, sd132: anyway, Settings / Configure Konversation / Behavior / Chat Window / Hide join/part/nick events
<posingaspopular> I'm trying to sign the CoC and LP keeps telling me there is no text input, when there clearly is
<posingaspopular> can anyone help?
<sd132> ljl,thanks
<Pete_^> blueman: Sorry, I don't know much about it either, and I have to go now for a bit! Hope someone can help, or you can try searching online in the meantime with knowledge of which file you need to edit.
<mempman> y do i keep getting booted from this room.ahhh
<SyntaxError55> How do I add icons to my KDE Desktop?
<mempman> Syntax: simply right click on the icon you want to add and then select send to desktop
<SyntaxError55> mempman: Right click on the program's name in the KMenu?
<mempman> or yyes
<SyntaxError55> ok thanks
<mempman> np
<mempman> what happened to blueman
<mempman> i guess he's not here anymore
<mempman> alright, so what about "iftab" in kubuntu
<mempman> does anybody know if "iftab" existed in feisty???
<ardchoille> mempman: You are blueman
<mempman> yes, yes i am
<SyntaxError55> Oh, thanks mempman :)
<mempman> no prob
<posingaspopular> does anyone know how why opening a signed Ubuntu CoC would be so ahrd to open?
<Tm_T> never noticed difficulties
<hydrogen> i've never touched ubuntu's CoC
 * hydrogen couldn't resist :(
<mempman> anybody running ubuntu on a laptop???
<tekteen> yep
 * tekteen uses kubuntu on an hp laptop
<mempman> i recently installed kubuntu on my laptop and i find it annoying to not have power controls
<tekteen> don't u have a battery monitor?
<mempman> for example, i downloaded and installed wmbattery but i would really like some good power controls
<tekteen> it comes with kde
<mempman> what is it called?
<tekteen> g2g
<tekteen> sorry
<mempman> nop
<mempman> g2g does not exist
<mempman> i have kubuntu 7.10
<ardchoille> mempman: superkaramba? gkrellm?
<mempman> i have none of those
<mempman> i have fired up adept and i can't find g2g
<Eyeless> how do i do persistent changes to grub.conf? (so that it doesnt get changed back when i update my kernel etc)
<mempman> g2g doesn't even exist according to adept
<tekteen> g2g=im for got to go
<hydrogen> hahaha
<mempman> oh whopps
<hydrogen> if #kubuntu had a quote board
<hydrogen> you'd just make the top
<mempman> ofcourse i knew what it meant, i was only pretending...
<tekteen> I do not know what it is called though
<tekteen> sorry
<tekteen> brb
<hydrogen> that still was almost quote board worthy
<mempman> :)
<mempman> im getting gkrellem-ibam
<steveire> Anyone here have qt demos and want to confirma bug for me?
<andreas__> hello
<steveire> andreas__: Hi
<andreas__> Can anybody help me?
<andreas__> ok
<andreas__> Have you used Dc_gui?
<steveire> Nope. What is it?
<andreas__> It is a file sharing program
<steveire> ok
<andreas__> but i don't know how to work with it
<andreas__> anybody?
<steveire> andreas__: Is it part of kubuntu?
<andreas__> no but you can find it in Adept Manager :)
<andreas__> it's a Direct Connect client
<andreas__> So apart from that what file sharing programs can you use in Linux?
<Flare183> !p2p > andreas__
<steveire> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<steveire> andreas__: On kubuntu apollon is good
<andreas__> apollon?
<steveire> How Do you edit the responses of ubotu?
<hamadooo> need help plz
<steveire> andreas__: Yep. Look in adept
<andreas__> how come i didn't come across to it
<sd132> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NickPresta> steveire, /msg ubotu bot
<andreas__> i will have a  look
<hamadooo> i want to change the brithness in my laptop
<hamadooo> how can i do that in ubuntu
<NickPresta> hamadooo, this is the Kubuntu channel. If you have Ubuntu, you should go to #ubuntu
<hamadooo> they didn't help me there
<andreas__> hamadoo i want to do the exact same thing in my Dell!
<hamadooo> and i thini is the same
<hamadooo> andreas yes but i have toshiba
<NickPresta> hamadooo, well, Kubuntu (by default) uses KDE. Ubuntu (by default) uses GNOME. The GUI way of changing brightness is different
<hamadooo> oh ok
<mempman> i have hp laptop, are there any good programs out there to change touchpad sensitivty settings?
<hamadooo> sorry
<steveire> !Apollon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apollon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andreas__> well i can't do that in either windows or linux
<NickPresta> hamadooo, if you aren't getting any help in #ubuntu, try searching "monitor brightness ubuntu" on Google
#kubuntu 2007-12-20
<hamadooo> okik i will try
<sd132> is there a list of bot commands anywhere?
<mempman> i have hp laptop, are there any good programs out there to change touchpad sensitivty settings?
<steveire> andreas__: What is the problem you're having? Is it just configuration?
<andreas__> about what?
<andreas__> the brightness?
<NickPresta> !bot > sd132
<sd132> NickPresta: thanks
<posingaspopular> hey all, im having trouble importing my signed CoC into LP. it gives me 'no data' every single time
<tekteen> posingaspopular: coc?
<cheguevara_> not really kubuntu related that
<steveire> andreas__: Using your p2p
<cheguevara_> code of conduct
<tekteen> what is a coc
<tekteen> ok
<Squeezed> hi
<andreas__> i have installed dc_gui but i can't get it to connect to dchub://toffe1.the-internationals.com:1337
<stacey> i have the following dependancey error, what should i do  smbclient: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2) but 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.3 is installed.
<cheguevara_> posingaspopular: #launchpad
<Squeezed> i have a grat problem with kubuntu
<Squeezed> with konqueror
<Squeezed> and kopete
<Squeezed> i'm connected with a 56k modem now
<posingaspopular> thanks all
<blueman> why do i keep getting booted out of here periodically?
<blueman> it is sooo frustrating
<Squeezed> but i can't surf the web with konqueror
<NickPresta> blueman, what message are you kicked with?
<Squeezed> can someone help me?
<steveire> Does anyone have qt demos installed or want to be really helpful and apt-get install libqt4-doc?
<blueman> nick: it just says connection timed out
<NickPresta> blueman, then you aren't being booted out of here. Your connection is timing out =)
<ardchoille> blueman: You weren't kicked, your connection timed out.. nothing we can do about that
<tehm0nk> sup people
<steveire> Anyone?
<hamadooo> blueman .. i think you can adjuste the brightness with ctrl and F6
<hamadooo> try it
<Squeezed> i don't know how to help you
<cheguevara_> steveire, yeah i'll do it
<andreas__> i am using Apollon right now and it is taking so long to connect!!
<andreas__> actually it can NOT connect
<steveire> cheguevara_: Cool.
<Squeezed> is someone using a 56k here?
<steveire> Actually, apt-get source qt4-dev instead.
<hamadooo> i have a question now ... i have to languages in ubuntu how can i swich between them by using ctrl and alt just like the windows
<tehm0nk> any gamers here?
<cheguevara_> probably got qt4-dev already
<cheguevara_> what are the steps to reproduce
<steveire> cheguevara_: Yeah, but if you apt-get source libqt4-dev you get some demo applications :)
<cheguevara_> oh source
<hamadooo> help
<cheguevara_> didn't notice that
<hamadooo> i have a question now ... i have to languages in ubuntu how can i swich between them by using ctrl and alt just like the windows
<hamadooo> tow
<cheguevara_> hamadooo, its in kde's control panel soewhere
<steveire> cheguevara_: Yeah, sorry I'm being confusing i know. That stops now.
<steveire> :)
<hamadooo> well im using ubuntu
<hamadooo> where i can find this control panel
<cheguevara_> hamadooo, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<hamadooo> ubuntu
<cheguevara_> steveire, give me 5 minutes to get the source
<cheguevara_> hamadooo, so why are you asking your questions in a kubuntu support channel
<hamadooo> they don't help me there
<hamadooo> no one asnswers me
<cheguevara_> well we don't have gnome to help you :P
<jack12> hamadoo: what is your question
<ardchoille> hamadooo: This channel is for Kubuntu support, many of the apps used by these folks won't be available in gnome unless you install them.
<hamadooo> i have tow languages in my ubuntu .. i want to swich between them by ctrl and alt just like the windows
<jack12> if my connection times out one more time, i am gonna flllliiippp
<hamadooo> ok ardchille
<hamadooo> i think there are almost the same .. ubuntu and kubuntu
<hamadooo> that's why i asked here
<bazhang> what languages hamadooo
<cheguevara_> hamadooo, the core is the same but the GUI is not
<hamadooo> i have arabic and english and i want to swich between them via keyboard
<andreas__> Hello? I am having troubles with Apollon.. Anybody to help
<andreas__> ?
<jack12> y is it that some programs (i.e. wmbattery) install into /usr/bin and also in /usr/bin/X11
<bazhang> skim hamadooo read up on it, then go to #ubuntu
<hamadooo> what skim means
<cheguevara_> hamadooo, try  System -> Preferences -> Input languages
<cheguevara_> or something along those lines
<bazhang> skim hamadooo read up on it--did you do that already?
<hamadooo> no
<hamadooo> where can i read about it
<bazhang> then first do so hamadooo--are you familiar with any search engines?
<hamadooo> yes google
<bazhang> there you go
<hamadooo> but let me use what cheguevara sayid first
<cheguevara_> System (top 3rd place)
<cheguevara_> Preferences (top in list)
<cheguevara_> Keyboard (5th in list)
<cheguevara_> Layouts (2nd tab)
<cheguevara_> try that
<hamadooo> ok
<hamadooo> yes i did that .. and i already have the tow language in my ubuntu .. but i can swich between them with my keyboard like i always do in windows
<hamadooo> ctrl + alt
<ardchoille> hamadooo: are you using gnome or kde?
<hamadooo> gnome
<jack12> maybe i should switch from kubuntu and ubuntu.....?
<jack12> perhaps...any thoughts?
<bazhang> hamadooo: I already answered that: skim--read about it, then go to #ubuntu
<cheguevara_> hamadooo, there where i told u to go
<cheguevara_> will be options
<hamadooo> ok guy's just don't be angry
<cheguevara_> to set the keys to switch
<hamadooo> i will
<cheguevara_> just look harder
<bazhang> harder heh
<hamadooo> ok i don't need this now ... i have another question
<hamadooo> what is the best msn client
<cheguevara_> go on :P
<bazhang> jack12: no idea--the support for other distros is not very good
<cheguevara_> amsn
<hamadooo> i want it to be like the windows
<bazhang> hamadooo: then go to ##windows
<hamadooo> amsn good but doesnt support arabic .. only english
<cheguevara_> why switch to linux if you want things to be like windows :P
<cheguevara_> especially to a gnome distro :P
<hamadooo> cuz last night i got virus un my windows
<hamadooo> i hate it ;/
<tekteen> hamadooo: try kubuntu
<cheguevara_> amsn doesn't only supports english
<tekteen> hamadooo: it is "more like windows"
<cheguevara_> i am not entirely sure about arabic
<bazhang> hamadooo: listen to tekteen :} then we can help you
<cheguevara_> steveire, got the source
<steveire> cheguevara_: Great cd qt4-x11-4.3.2/demos/textedit
<hamadooo> i don't have the cd for kubuntu .. and ubuntu looks better cuz its the first one of them
<steveire> or use konqi. Doesn't matter
<cheguevara_> i prefer terminal :P
<ardchoille> hamadooo: Please go to #ubuntu for gnome support. This channel is for Kubuntu support.
<cheguevara_> hamadooo, then seek support in #ubuntu
<bazhang> then go to the correct channel hamadooo
<steveire> cool, then ./textedit
<hamadooo> no help there
<hamadooo> i went there and no one talks to me
<cheguevara_> hamadooo, then forums or come back later
<bazhang> no help for that here
<tekteen> hamadooo: I found the fonts
<steveire> select a word, like widget or something, and click ctrl+u
<cheguevara_> steveire, need to compile it first right
<hamadooo> you guy's look helpful
<hamadooo> wht fonts
<steveire> cheguevara_: Oh yeah.
<cheguevara_> hamadooo, but we can't help you with something we don't use
<tekteen> hamadooo: sudo apt-get install ttf-arabeyes
<cheguevara_> steveire, remind me the comand
<steveire> cheguevara_: cd demos
<tekteen> that is arabic fonts
<steveire> then qmake -project; qmake; make
<hamadooo> i have arabic fonts .. but amsn doesn't suport arabic not ubuntu
<hamadooo> i can right arabic here
<tekteen> oh
<hamadooo> write
<tekteen> sorry
<hamadooo> anyways it's ok
<hamadooo> i fine without msn :P
<hamadooo> now plz let's talk about mirc
<hamadooo> i use xchat
<ardchoille> hamadooo: Please go to #ubuntu for gnome support. This channel is for Kubuntu support. This is your last warning.
<hamadooo> it seems good .. but i hate the colors
<cheguevara_> steveire, your sure thats the comand
<cheguevara_> i get an error
<tekteen> hamadooo: want to get kubuntu?
<hamadooo> sorry
<andreas__> hamadoo
<hamadooo> i leave now
<hamadooo> yes
<andreas__> Konversation is a very good client
<steveire> cheguevara_: Could you pastebin the error?
<andreas__> it came with Kubuntu
<steveire> cheguevara_:
<tekteen> hamadooo: in the terminal type
<steveire> qmake-qt4; make
<steveire> try that instead
<hamadooo> can i download it in ubuntu
<tekteen> hamadooo: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<andreas__> well you might find in in adept manager
<hamadooo> takteen i don't want kubuntu i like ubuntu
<tekteen> ok
<hamadooo> ok andreas thanx
<hamadooo> thanx all of u for help
<tehm0nk> what do i need to install to see FLV videos? like youtube?
<ardchoille> hamadooo: You can install kubuntu as tekteen suggested or you can download it from here: http://www.kubuntu.com/download.php
<hamadooo> i will leave now before they kick me out
<cheguevara_> cheguevara@cheguevara-laptop:~/del/qt4-x11-4.3.3/demos$ qmake-qt4 -project
<cheguevara_> Failure to open file: /home/cheguevara/del/qt4-x11-4.3.3/demos//demos.pro
<hamadooo> ok thanx
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: hey... hows the monitors going?
<hamadooo> bye
<jack12> does anybody know of any good programs for laptop touchpad sensitivity controls??
<tehm0nk> they're okay
<tekteen> tehm0nk: flash
<wimpies> HI all, my firefox does not want to load flash 9 although it is installed
<tehm0nk> kinda weird tho
<tehm0nk> tekteen: do you know the package name?
<nosrednaekim> jack12: ksynaptics
<steveire> cheguevara_: OK, forget the -project switch for the minute and just do qmake-qt4
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: but they are both finally workning?
<tekteen> tehm0nk: 64 bit or 32?
<tehm0nk> 32
<cheguevara_> steveire, i know that won't work 'cause there's no Makefile :P
<tehm0nk> yeah both are working but it's weird
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: flashplugin-nonfree
<jack12> nosrednaekim: does that work for hp laptops or anything?
<steveire> cheguevara_: Try it
<nosrednaekim> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara_: is it cmake?
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: it does not work
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: it gives an error
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: ah... thats right.. I forgot.
<cheguevara_> steveire, Failure to open file: /home/cheguevara/del/qt4-x11-4.3.3/demos/Makefile
<tekteen> I will give u a link
<cheguevara_> nosrednaekim, nah its uk it doesn't use cmake
<Xbehave> on a toshiba laptop i only get sound though my headphones
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: never mind me.. are you using konqueror or firefox?
<tekteen> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara_: does it have a README or INSTALL file?
<wimpies> nosrednaekim : I have that (even a higher) version installed : 9.0.115.0ubuntu2 and the libs.  It also seems firefox is loading them (lsof shows lib) but when I enter a site with flash 9 I get the request to download the flash 9
<steveire> cheguevara_: I'm having some network issues. I'll be back in a minute. have a look at ownership and permissions on those files.
<tehm0nk> firefoc
<cheguevara_> ah acutally you are right
<nosrednaekim> wimpies: try it in konqueror.
<cheguevara_> i fetched the files as root
<cheguevara_> duuuh
<wimpies> nosrednaekim : same problem
<Pete_^> It seems they've changed the flash plugin
<steveire> cheguevara_: :)
<tekteen> new update :-D
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: then visit any site that has flash and it should prompt you to install the plugin.
<Pete_^> flashplugin-nonfree is broken, along with konqueror auto install
<Pete_^> nosrednaekim: Its broken there too.
<nosrednaekim> Pete_^: Adobe changed it?
<tekteen> yep
<tehm0nk> ok got it
<nosrednaekim> oh... wow.
<wimpies> Pete_^ : indeed I downloaded the tar.gz version extracted the lib, copied all to no avail
<ardchoille> flashplugin-nonfree is not broken for me in Gutsy
<wimpies> I run feisty
<Pete_^> nosrednaekim: I believe so
<tekteen> They need to update it
<tekteen> I will find a bug on it
<Pete_^> ardchoille: not sure what you are doing ;)
<ardchoille> Pete_^: Oh, you mean for new installs?
<steveire> cheguevara_: sudo chown -R cheguevara_:cheguevara_ qt4-x11-4.3.3 so
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: seems flash is kinda broken, you may not want to install right now... if you can wait a few days it should be fixed.
<Pete_^> the md5sum of the file has changed, pretty simple. Unless the package has been updated really recently
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<Pete_^> ardchoille: Yes
<cheguevara_> yeah steveire i know that :P
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara_: what are you doing that for? its in the repositories..
<steveire> :-) cool. Is it working this time?
<cheguevara_> nosrednaekim: yeah I know, steveire wants to show me some bug though :P
<wimpies> nosrednaekim : I find it strange since the lib *is* there (I used the tar.gz file at adobe's) but even that does not work.  So is the Adobe version broken ?
<cheguevara_> steveire, yeah got textedit started
<cheguevara_> whats the bug then
<Pete_^> They've changed the version they are hosting recently
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara_: oh
<nosrednaekim> wimpies: that seems to be the case
<wimpies> nosrednaekim : and will that be fixed in a few days ?
<cheguevara_> nosrednaekim: never compiled qt or any qt project by hand before, so sound n00b lol
<nosrednaekim> wimpies: hopefully
<steveire> cheguevara_: select a word and ctrl+u to toggle underline a few times. The bug is that the first time it underlines the word without toggling the button, second time it toggles the button, and third time it toggles off normally.
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara_: heh
<cheguevara_> unlikely that flash will be fixed soon
<cheguevara_> the patch is not ready yet and the size of it is not stable material
<billybobo> my boot screen isn't working anymore
<nosrednaekim> billybobo: what about it is not working.
<cheguevara_> steveire, toggled for me from the first time
<billybobo> when i buut it used to read, "Kubuntu", and had a progress bar.  Now its just black
<billybobo> \\when i *boot*...
<nosrednaekim> billybobo: did you just swap videocards?
<billybobo> nope
<billybobo> intel card
<nosrednaekim> or from onboard to PCI-X?
<billybobo> i've tried dpkg-reconfigure usplash and tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<steveire> cheguevara_: Hmmm... That's interesting. It must mean something's wrong with my box. Bad for me, but probably means kjots4 is ok.
<billybobo> nope same card
<steveire> cheguevara_: Have a look at the qt tutorial and examples while you have it. Qt's powerful and easy.
<nosrednaekim> billybobo: odd, the people who most often report that is those who either have two monitor outputs, or two video cards
<billybobo> nope.
<Pete_^> for people wondering about flash : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<cheguevara_> steveire, which qt version you got?
<Pete_^> I believe its the same in Gusty too
<cheguevara_> steveire, qt might be easy C++ is not :P
 * nosrednaekim <3 QT
<billybobo> any suggestions on how to fix it?
<steveire> cheguevara_: 4.3.2 from kubuntu repos
<cheguevara_> mine is 4.3.3
<nosrednaekim> pyqt! :D
<cheguevara_> might be something there
<steveire> cheguevara_: Are you sure? Is that what it says in help > about QT?
<cheguevara_> nosrednaekim, phpqt, FTW :P
<steveire> cheguevara_: Where did you get it from? A PPA?
<andreas__> is kubuntu a kind of Debian?
<nosrednaekim> 4.3.2 from gutsy repos..
<ardchoille> !away > grycAFK
<cheguevara_> steveire, hardy :P
<nosrednaekim> lol
<steveire> cheguevara_: Ah right
<nosrednaekim> andreas__: yes, it is based on debian
<steveire> nosrednaekim: Any chance you have qt demos or kde4 installed?
<billybobo> i've also lost all of my screensavers in KDE!! :(
<steveire> (And using gutsy :))
<andreas__> so why do people stick to kubuntu/ubuntu instead of debian?
<nosrednaekim> steveire: using KDE4, yes
<nosrednaekim> billybobo: yeah, look at the bugs, I heard about that one before
<nosrednaekim> andreas__: because its simpler and easier
<steveire> nosrednaekim: Could you check out kjots from svn and confirm a bug for me?
<andreas__> so it just took the philosophy of debian and made it more approachable
<andreas__> right?
<billybobo> ok but nothing on the usplash during startup or shutdown?
<nosrednaekim> steveire: probably not... i'm on dial-up,and i'd have to get the -dev's as well
<steveire> nosrednaekim: Ah right
<steveire> cheers
<nosrednaekim> billybobo: not that I kow of... you could try booting a different kernel
<billybobo> this computer is a gift, to be given tonight... and Kubuntu is falling apart on me :(
<nosrednaekim> steveire: sorry...
<billybobo> there is no other kernel listed, even though it installed a new one this morning
<nosrednaekim> steveire: is this a kde bug?
<nosrednaekim> billybobo: ok, well, nothing seems to be seriously broken, a missing splash is really nothing to be worried about.
<tekteen> billybobo: u may want to reinstall
<billybobo> eh, but a black screen for 45 seconds isn't promising
<nosrednaekim> but the screensavers..... hmm
<steveire> nosrednaekim: It's from qt, but I don't know if it's something wrong with my box's config/qt4.3.2 bug/kubuntu packages... Trying to track it down
<billybobo> i've spent hours getting it to this state, not going to do that before tonight... aka in 30m
<tekteen> billybobo: click alt+F1 during boot
<nosrednaekim> billybobo: take "splash" off the grub line and see text instead :D
<billybobo> hmmm
<nosrednaekim> steveire: oh ok... don't want to look dumb when you report it as a bug? :D
<tehm0nk> how do i kill a program that isn't responding?
<tehm0nk> adept manager freaked out on me...
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: "ctrl+esc"
<Pete_^> tehm0nk: Ksysguard ctrl-etc
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: use synaptic... its generally stabler
<steveire> nosrednaekim: If it's fixed in4.3.3 I don't think it's worth reporting :)
<Pete_^> Xkill is good too ;)
<Pete_^> You have to take more care with that though.
<nosrednaekim> steveire: well, it is, because kde4 depends on >=4.3.2 right now, so they will probably want to be aware of it
<tehm0nk> "Insufficient permissions to kill process #"
<Pete_^> tehm0nk: be careful, press ctrl-alt-esc and click on the locked window
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: heh, run this on the command line then "sudo killall -9 adept_manager"
<nosrednaekim> and then you will have to run a !adeptfix
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tehm0nk> ok all better
<tehm0nk> where does synaptic install to?
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: what do you mean?
<tehm0nk> i can't find it in my menu
<nosrednaekim> oh... system I think.
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: or "kdesudo synaptic" on the command line'
<tehm0nk> are any of you gamers?
<tehm0nk> or better yet, play wow?
<bazhang> yeah
<tehm0nk> did you install wow in kubuntu?
<bazhang> not wow--wii
<Pete_^> I just built a new gaming machine yesterday, but I don't play WoW.
<tehm0nk> bah, just wondered if i should install wow in vista or here
 * nosrednaekim playes Bzflag... and thats about it
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: its possible to do it within wine
<nosrednaekim> and its been done many many times
<tehm0nk> and is it better to have an extended to 2nd screen setup with dual monitors or 2 X screens?
<nosrednaekim> !WoW
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bazhang> very good under wine iirc tehm0nk
<Pete_^> tehm0nk: Depends what you want to do
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: extended is harder to set up usually
<tehm0nk> so is dual X screens
<tehm0nk> for some reason the second one is like... weird
<nosrednaekim> like how?
<tehm0nk> the menubar is super basic
<tehm0nk> doesn't look like the other one
<nosrednaekim> menubar for what.
<Pete_^> I remember that
<tehm0nk> and my other one lost stuff
<tehm0nk> nosrednaekim: at the bottom of the screen
<tehm0nk> the taskbar i guess
<Pete_^> I personally prefer twinview or xinerama
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: oh.... kicker and two desktops...
<tehm0nk> if you maximize something does it go BOTH screens or just the one?
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: yeah, i've never messed with dual monitors.. projector is as far as I've gotten.
<tehm0nk> (pete)
<Pete_^> tehm0nk: Depends how you set it up
<Pete_^> I like it to maximise to one screen
<tehm0nk> right same with me
<tehm0nk> but i dont know what to do to make it setup right...
<nosrednaekim> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<tehm0nk> i'd Like to be able to drag things to the other screen
<Pete_^> Twinview is good if you have one nvidia card outputting to two screens, xinerama is good if you have a more complicated setup but 3d acceleration across multiple screens isn't such of an issue
<nosrednaekim> so its really running two whole xservers?
<tehm0nk> nosrednaekim: Duh been there :-P
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: figures ;)
<tehm0nk> well i have 2 videocards :-x
<Pete_^> I don't know if theres an ATI driver based solution
<tehm0nk> 1 monitor on each
<tehm0nk> Pete_^: you good witht he xorg.conf file?
<Pete_^> tehm0nk: I wouldn't say good, but if needed I can have a look I suppose
<tehm0nk> i could pastebin mine and you tell me what to change to make it the way i'd like?
<Pete_^> tehm0nk: I'll give it a shot
<tehm0nk> ok cool
<tehm0nk> lemme get the current one and pastebin...
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: have you tried messing in the monitor and display section of systemsettings?
<tehm0nk> can i do something like "sudo kate blabblah" to open it
<Pete_^> if you are reading kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf will do fine
<tehm0nk> nosrednaekim: that for my setup is what cause SO many problems
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: ah...
<tehm0nk> i use "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<Pete_^> to write use kdesudo
<tehm0nk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tehm0nk> Argh if i click a link...
<tehm0nk> it just sits there and does nothing.
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: what just sits there.
<tehm0nk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48960/
<tehm0nk> it opens a window that says "loading progress"
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: oh.....
<Pete_^> So you have two 8600 gt's?
<tehm0nk> yup
<tehm0nk> and 2 of the same LCD monitors
<nosrednaekim> that makes things easier I would think
<Pete_^> It helps I suppose, but it doesn't really matter
<Pete_^> Just a question, are these cards in a SLi configuration?
<tehm0nk> the connector is connected but no it's not enabled
<nosrednaekim> you can do SLI and dualhead at the same time?
<tehm0nk> that is enabled through drivers anyways
<Pete_^> I don't think so?
<tehm0nk> nosrednaekim: No.
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: I'd remve the cable....
<tehm0nk> i didn't know that till i had installed it...
<Pete_^> sadly you can't use twinview (so thats proper acceleration down the drain..)
<tehm0nk> nosrednaekim: dont need to, Drivers enable it
<tehm0nk> pete what do you mean?
<tehm0nk> if i use xinerama can i still?
<Pete_^> twinview works with the binary nvidia driver, and one card
<tehm0nk> right
<Pete_^> You can with xinerama, but performance is degraded
<tehm0nk> but i mean compiz works on the other monitor too
<tehm0nk> but the biggest thing is i'd like to be able to Drag things to the other monitor
<Pete_^> You will be able to with xinerama
<tehm0nk> but if i lose all kinds of performance... i'll just open the other stuff over there lol
<tehm0nk> pete do you use that kdesudo nvidia-settings method?
<Pete_^> tehm0nk: I have a pretty complicated setup, two graphics cards, three monitors, so no.
<Pete_^> Try this config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48963/
<Pete_^> make sure to have a copy of the working one
<Pete_^> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.working
<Pete_^> in a terminal
<tehm0nk> right i have a copy already
<tehm0nk> question
<tehm0nk> is that extra monitor in there neccessary?
<tehm0nk> "Generic Monitor"
<tehm0nk> and "Default Screen"
<Pete_^> I think you could remove the monitor identifed by "Generic Monitor", although I think you may be missing a section Screen0
<Pete_^> Infact I'm talking rubbish
<Pete_^> Its there, I just didn't see it for some reason
<tehm0nk> ok lemme restart X
<Pete_^> remember how to fix it if X doesn't start
<Pete_^> too late..
<Downix_SPARC> anyone familiar with adding new options to a configure script?
<nosrednaekim> Pete_^: uhh oh.... taking a while...
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<Pete_^> I was thinking the same
<Pete_^> I should have explained how to copy it BACK too
<Pete_^> hopefully he has another machine at his disposal
<nosrednaekim> mmhm
<nosrednaekim> Pete_^: I think he does from my previous experience w/him
<Pete_^> Thats something atleast
<Pete_^> tehm0nk: I take it that didn't work.
<tehm0nk> it worked
<tehm0nk> but
<tehm0nk> i dont know what you changed? lol
<tehm0nk> and i have this weird thing happening...
<tehm0nk> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v191/iRm0nk/?action=view&current=whatthe.jpg
<tehm0nk> there is this weird adept updater thing popping up sorta when i login
<Pete_^> are your windows meant to have that funky boarder?
<tehm0nk> that icon is Normally on the taskbar on the bottom right...
<Pete_^> shadow kinda thing.
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: you using compiz?
 * nosrednaekim didn't look at the SS
<Pete_^> Sure looks like it to me
<tehm0nk> i dont know if it's supposed to be Blue like that completely
<tehm0nk> yes Compiz
<Pete_^> I didn't even know Compiz was working with Xinerama yet, last I checked it totally died
<tehm0nk> hmm
<Pete_^> It did work a long long time ago
<tehm0nk> right now xinerama is enabled
<tehm0nk> but...
<tehm0nk> i've got two x screens still...
<Pete_^> and you are unable to move stuff between them?
<tehm0nk> nope lol
<tehm0nk> Oh but i'm still lost on that adept notifier, and why it's there...
<tehm0nk> not on the bar...
<Pete_^> I think Compiz is to blame
<Downix_SPARC> ATI or nVidia?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... thats certain;y a compoz problem
<tehm0nk> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Pete_^> Nvidia
<sub[t]rnl> try restarting the kicker
<sub[t]rnl> to fix those icons
<Pete_^> Do you have a Wacom tablet or am I free to remove them?
<Downix_SPARC> it looks like the same error I got with an older ATI driver
<Pete_^> "dcop kicker kicker restart" for reference
<Downix_SPARC> was a mix-up between the driver and DRI turned out
<sub[t]rnl> also I've noticed if you start another app that uses the system tray, when its icon pops up, the others will go in place
<tehm0nk> remove them
<sub[t]rnl> like kwalletmanager or something
<Pete_^> (I do have a Wacom tablet, so they came in handy infact ;) )
<tehm0nk> i just turned Off Compiz :(
<tehm0nk> how do i make it Not startup with login tho?
<sub[t]rnl> compiz? remove it from the ~/.kde/Autostart/ directory
<tehm0nk> sub[t]rnl: where is that?
<tehm0nk> lol
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: onless you messed with your .xsession
<Pete_^> Another revision
<Pete_^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48965/
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: how did you get it to autostart?
<sub[t]rnl> tehm0nk➜ your home dir
<sub[t]rnl> cd ~/.kde/Autostart/
<sub[t]rnl> that is if you created a startup script in there
<sub[t]rnl> if your session is just reloading it, go to system settings -> advanced -> session manager and turn it off
<tehm0nk> whats the command to delete something?
<Pete_^> rm
<sub[t]rnl> rm
<sigma> has anyone here used filezilla in kubuntu?
<tehm0nk> ok got that gone lemme paste that pastebin lol
<Pete_^> remember, if you get stuck hit ctrl-alt-f1, login, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.working /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blizzzek> gn8
<Pete_^> I just got worried last time ;)
<tehm0nk> brb
<tehm0nk> same thing
<tehm0nk> but it fixed that stupid adept notifier thing
<tehm0nk> maybe cause compiz is gone but still
<Pete_^> My cpu seems to sit around 30-35°C with just a case fan, with a fan on the cooler it drops to around 20°C, I can't decide if its worth it. It would let me run the case fan a bit slower..
<Pete_^> Yes, it will be because compiz is gone
<tehm0nk> which i think that problem is fixable
<tehm0nk> but still can't drag things across screen
<Pete_^> It should be
<nosrednaekim> Pete_^: what CPU us that?
<nosrednaekim> via?
<sigma> Pete_^: the cooler the better:)
<tehm0nk> two servers still
<sigma> Pete_^: yeah what cpu is that, its extremely cool
<Pete_^> can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log please, its un /var/log/.
<Pete_^> Intel Q6600.
<Pete_^> ;)
<nosrednaekim> Pete_^: underclocked?
<Pete_^> Nope
<Pete_^> Just a massive cooler
<nosrednaekim> wow!
<sigma> Pete_^: is that new or old?
<nosrednaekim> sigma: very new
<Pete_^> New(ish), 2.4ghz quad core
<Pete_^> New to me, yesterday
<lovedeatm> in terminal i typed in mount /media/sda1 /dev/sda/ and i get specify filesystem type how do i do this properly?
<Pete_^> lovedeatm: -t filesystem
<sigma> Pete_^: how on earth did u manage that temperature!
<tehm0nk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> lovedeatm: #1... you have the two options witched
<sigma> intels are known for overheating
<nosrednaekim> lovedeatm: #2, you have to say "/dev/sda2"
<tehm0nk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48966/
<Pete_^> sigma: with one of these : thermaltake ifx-14
<nosrednaekim> sigma: I think you are thinking of pentium fours
<lovedeatm> pete_^, could you show me how to type it peroperly
<sigma> yeah but whats the diff with the new ones?
<nosrednaekim> sigma: big difference.
<Pete_^> lovedeatm: mount -t xxxx /dev/sda1 /mount/point
<Pete_^> what format is the disk you are trying to mount? Is it windows?
<sigma> time for me to go to another intel conference, seems alot has changed
<lovedeatm> pete_^, xxx being the file type
<Pete_^> Huge difference with core 2
<lovedeatm> ntfs...
<nosrednaekim> Pete_^: probably no need for the -t stuff, he had the options in the wrong order, and wasn't pointing to an actual partition
<Pete_^> well, more core
<sigma> Pete_^: but do the quad cores work properly in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> sigma: course!
<Pete_^> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mount/point  to create the mountpoint do sudo mkdir /mount/point -p   (Where the mount point is where you wish to create it!)
<Pete_^> As said, you might not need -t ntfs
<Pete_^> Yes, it seems to be working fine
<Pete_^> I'd rather have gone for one of the Phenoms, but with the TLB bug I had to pass sadly
<Pete_^> (As I was not waiting any longer for a new system)
<sigma> 4 proc's in one, thats just too tempting! a bit out of my price range though, suppose my amd64 will have to do for now
<nosrednaekim> Pete_^: just need a patched kernel ;)
<sigma> Pete_^: Phenoms?
<nosrednaekim> sigma: quad-core AMDs
<tehm0nk> brb again...
<Pete_^> sigma: The new AMD processors, not on performance par with the latest intels, but the 9600 is with the q6600, and its a true quad core
<tehm0nk> is there a command for terminal to restart X?
<Pete_^> tehm0nk: /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<sigma> nosrednaekim: yea i heard about them, apparently amd changed the socket completely
<Pete_^> although that won't work if the terminal is inside X
<Jay-Oh-En> nosrednaekim: i saw one online for 4000 what a rip! i could build my own for cheaper
<nosrednaekim> sigma: nope, still AM2
<Pete_^> AM2+ processors will work in AM2 motherboards, just not to their full extent
<nosrednaekim> Jay-Oh-En: yeah... high end gaming is best home-built
<sigma> nosrednaekim: yea that one, i thought they were still on 939
<Jay-Oh-En> nosrednaekim: thats what i do :[ but not anymore since i run linux
<Pete_^> I just made a big mistake with the motherboard
<Jay-Oh-En> sigma: thats the chipset
<sigma> but amd always has been winning the heat war and especially where i live its important to have a cool cpu
<Pete_^> Haha, look at the latest FX CPU;s
<sigma> Pete_^: What did u do?
<Pete_^> CPU's
<Pete_^> sigma: I got a P35 chipset'd board, I hadn't realised you needed a nforce chipset board to do SLi..
<tehm0nk> OK... got xinerama working
<tehm0nk> and one big desktop
<Eroick> How do I get my widescreen working and the res higher in KDE? I think taht the vesa driver isnt cutting it. my card is an ATI Radion Xpress 200
<tehm0nk> but theyre backwards! lol
<Pete_^> tehm0nk: Great! What did you change?
<nosrednaekim> haha... FX's :D
<Jay-Oh-En> Eroick: your on a compaq?
<Eroick> Jay-Oh-En: acer.
<Pete_^> tehm0nk: Change the line like "Screen0" leftOf "Screen1"
<nosrednaekim> Pete_^: supposedly nuveau will allow you to do SLI on any chipset
<Jay-Oh-En> Eroick: oh ok
<Pete_^> to either be the other way round, or change leftOf to rightOf
<Eroick> Jay-Oh-En: is compaq even around anymore?
<Jay-Oh-En> yeah
<Pete_^> nosrednaekim: I'll have to take a look
<nosrednaekim> Eroick: what model?
<nosrednaekim> Eroick: I have an acer.
<Eroick> nosrednaekim: Of acer? Aspire something
<nosrednaekim> Pete_^: well, it can't do it yet. but its planned.
<tehm0nk> brb again lol
<nosrednaekim> Eroick: ok, well, you will probably need the fglrx driver, get it with the restricted-manager tool
<Pete_^> I have to use the nvidia beta driver anyway, the G92's aren't supported under the latest stable yet
<Pete_^> nosrednaekim: Ah, ok.
<tehm0nk> tadaaaa!
<tehm0nk> OK must go get food with gf
<tehm0nk> dont ever get between women and food...
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: so its working?
<tehm0nk-g0ne> lolyeah
<tehm0nk-g0ne> it's working jus fine
<tehm0nk-g0ne> now
<tehm0nk-g0ne> brb tho
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | Pete_^
<ubotu> Pete_^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Pete_^> Hurray
<Pete_^> I will have to keep an eye on nouveau
<Eroick> why doesn't kubuntu have the Restricted Driver manager built in?
<ardchoille> Eroick: Are you running Gutsy?
<Eroick> Fiesty
<Pete_^> It does, but only in Gusty
<ardchoille> Eroick: It's new in Gutsy
<Eroick> ah
<Eroick> which is 8.?
<Pete_^> 7.10
<nosrednaekim> Eroick: get the ubuntu version, works fine "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager"
<ardchoille> no, 7.10
<Pete_^> Curent stable release
<Pete_^> Current*
<ardchoille> Pete_^: It comes with a spellchecker too
 * ardchoille ducks
<Eroick> ah, this was installed with Wubi
<Pete_^> Its turned off by default in Kopete though, and breaks if you turn it on as it tries to replace the html code ;)
<Eroick> anyway, ive gotta restart x now, bye
<BluesKaj> Restricted Driver Manger can be found in Add Remove Programs
<BluesKaj> err Manager ...guess i've got Christmas Nativity scenes on my mind :)
<Eroick> anyway, i tried that driver
<Pete_^> http://www.thermalright.com/a_images/pic/ifx-14.jpg there is the CPU cooler if anyone is interested
<Eroick> but it creates a black screen with some black bars (slightly brighter) that jump around
<Eroick> and i have to CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE out
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: !!!!
<Pete_^> (So its not thermaltake as I said earlier, its thermalright, thermaltake makes thermal paste, my bad.)
<Pete_^> I'm still wrong there
<Eroick> ok, now i get a crosshatching patter
<Pete_^> Thermaltake made my last cpu cooler, just ignore me.
<nosrednaekim> Eroick: ok... no kde though?
<Eroick> nope
<nosrednaekim> Eroick: did you reboot?
<Eroick> nope.
<Eroick> just did an x restart
<Eroick> ah, its a kernel thing
<Eroick> brb....
<sMonk> Is there a way to install RealPlayer?
<ardchoille> !realplayer | sMonk
<ubotu> sMonk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> sMonk, at the realplayer site there's a download for linux
<Tm_T> good morning/day/evening ardchoille BluesKaj and others
<nosrednaekim> hey Tm_T
<sMonk> yeah, it's a .bin .. I never have luck installing them
<sMonk> If I could get some help installing the .bin file, then that'd be ok
<bazhang> sMonk: there are instructions at the site
<sMonk> oh
<sMonk> ok
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T...sorry was getting some juice
<BluesKaj> sMonk,in the terminal , cd to the file dir , then ./filename.bin
<Downix_SPARC> does anyone know what bin format Ubuntu SPARC is in?
<Downix_SPARC> ELF?
<sMonk> BluesKaj: Yeah I did that once, and it put the install dir on my Desktop
<BluesKaj> sMonk, normally installs go to your /home/yourusername dir if you leave it as default
<BluesKaj> err downloads , not installs
<dero> How do you cut something out with the path tool in gimp?
<dero> Anyone in here?
<Downix_SPARC> yup
<DDR> We're here, we just have no idea how to do what you want to do.
<Downix_SPARC> I'm just trying to figure out how to add another CPU target to a configure script
<bazhang> http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Drawing_Shapes/ dero
<sMonk> OK, I installed the .bin file for RealPayer, AKA Helix, but every time I try to play a movie, it tells me a "Bad Transport" error
<flaccid> think deror went to get some methyl
<flaccid> sMonk: did you google that error?
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> joins/exits not visible here ;}
<flaccid> dang
<Downix_SPARC> this is perplexing
<Downix_SPARC> I've mirrored the other CPU's in the list, yet it still cannot figure out a SPARC
<flaccid> not sure if anyone here can help on that Downix_SPARC
<flaccid> even i don't compile much
<Downix_SPARC> not enough apps compiled for SPARC, so need to roll my own
<flaccid> what sort of device is it, a desktop computer?
<Crankymonky> What is a good CPU speed and temp applet for KDE?
<nosrednaekim> Crankymonky: ksysgaurd will do it fine
<Downix_SPARC> flaccid:  low level workstation.
<Crankymonky> nosrednaekim, Thanks
<Downix_SPARC> flaccid: also have a desktop and a server model handy as well, but using the ws for the port
<nosrednaekim> Crankymonky: cept' a spelled that wrong
<sMonk> how do I make sure that FireFox is trying to use the correct plugin?
<sMonk> for RealPlayer
<nosrednaekim> about:config
<sMonk> I went through something sim with MPlayer,
<flaccid> cooolio. i bbs
<Crankymonky> nosrednaekim: that's cool.  Any good dictionary applet for KDE?  That was by far the coolest thing ever in gnome.
<nosrednaekim> Crankymonky: probably.
<Downix_SPARC> ./configure: line 8604: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Downix_SPARC> ./configure: line 8604: `  echo $ECHO_N "(cached) $ECHO_C" >&6'
<Downix_SPARC> The line:
<Downix_SPARC> ./configure: line 8604: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Downix_SPARC> ./configure: line 8604: `  echo $ECHO_N "(cached) $ECHO_C" >&6'
<Downix_SPARC> grr
<Downix_SPARC> The line:  { echo "$as_me:$LINENO: result: $MMAKE" >&5
<nosrednaekim> Downix_SPARC: people at #linux might know more
<Downix_SPARC> good point
<Xbehave> ive installed through wubi, and only about half my boots leave me in a workable enviroment, the rest leave me with a useless x and ttys that die if i switch out of them
<Tm_T> Xbehave: wubi?
<cloneyin> hello
<nosrednaekim> Xbehave: yeah, well, Wubi isn't officialy supported AFAIK
<cloneyin> I have a question
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: installation from within windows
<nosrednaekim> cloneyin: ask :D
<Tm_T> I thought so
<cloneyin> thanks
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: it isn't supported
<Xbehave> once im in kubuntu its like a kubuntu system tho. how do i go about finding the cause of problems?
<cloneyin> I have HD,its a sata and the filesystem is Fat 32 but no OS installed just data and movies I ripped, the hard drive is from WD and the eclosure i got for it is called Nexstar 3 and able to just pkug in the system on USB ports, but when iplug it in my ubuntu system ,italunches the pop-up window to open in another windows but it never does, do i need filesystem uspport for it installed support for fat32
<cloneyin> ?
<Tm_T> it's supported
<cloneyin> the window never comes up
<cloneyin> like my sony 4gb flash drive
<cloneyin>  i plug into the usb port, it works
<Tm_T> cloneyin: open konqueror and go media:/
<cloneyin> but never does with the hard drive
<cloneyin> ok, let me try that
<cloneyin> thanks
<Tm_T> np
<alcor> help！！！ use eeePC???
<Tm_T> !helpme | alcor
<ubotu> alcor: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<cloneyin> nothing in the media, only cdrom0
<sMonk> Thanks all, got RealPlayer workign
<nosrednaekim> great sMonk!
<Tm_T> cloneyin: and HD is plugged in?
<cloneyin> yeah , the HD is plugged in
<Tm_T> cloneyin: interesting
<cloneyin> on usb port
<alcor> Please,help me
<sMonk> I found my problem.. I didn't sudo ./RealPlayer I just ./RealPayer.. so I needed to install as root
<Tm_T> cloneyin: unplug, open Konsole, plugin and run dmesg
<nosrednaekim> cloneyin: what does "dmesg tail 10" say?
<cloneyin> I tell you, it launches the pop-up window saying eopn it onanother window andafew other choices
<cloneyin> ok,let me try that
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: heh, like to "take him" ?
<Crankymonky> nosrednaekim: Is there an option I'm missing that let's the CPU temp be shown in the applet of ksysguard
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: I'm bit busy
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: fo shizzle
<hydrogen> thats not englishizzle
<nosrednaekim> !sensors | Crankymonky
<ubotu> Crankymonky: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: I take that as yes, soo, thanks ;)
<nosrednaekim> :D
<alcor> Please,help me how to use KDE4 RC2 .iso
<Crankymonky> nosrednaekim: Much appreciated
<cloneyin> when IM pkug into the usb port, it ask me to open in new window or open with digikam or do nothing
<Crankymonky> alcor, burn the iso
<nosrednaekim> alcor: on a eeepc? do you have an external cd drive?
<Tm_T> alcor: don't yell "help me", just state your issue clearly, and wait.
<Crankymonky> burn the image contained in the iso
<nosrednaekim> cloneyin: and what do you say?
<alcor> i en not good!
<cloneyin> http://rapidshare.com/files/77656667/The.Invasion.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-iMBT.part6.rar
<cloneyin> sorry
<cloneyin> [ 4147.908487] SCSI device sdb: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)
<cloneyin> I get that on dmesg
<alcor> nosrednaekim, i not cd drive
<cloneyin> [ 4147.908487] SCSI device sdb: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)
<nosrednaekim> alcor: then its going to be very very difficult
<ardchoille> alcor: What is your native language?
<cloneyin> Tm_T, that is what I got
<cloneyin> should i mount it?
<hamadooo> bacj
<BluesKaj> sacktime , nite all
<hamadooo> back
<cloneyin> or its mounted already
<alcor> ardchoille, i use cn
<ardchoille> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nosrednaekim> cloneyin: thats it?nothing above that... no its not mounted if thats all.
<hdevalence> cloneyin: if dmesg is giving you rapidshare URLS there's something wrong with your computer :P
<nosrednaekim> haha
<ardchoille> lol
<hamadooo> guy's in windows i used to use a program calls ares for downloading files and songs
<hamadooo> i want to do that in ubuntu is there any program like that plz
<alcor> ubotu, that nobody use KDE4
<cloneyin> hd, sorry the one I pasted was myprevious thing in the clipboard
<ardchoille> !bot | alcor
<ubotu> alcor: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cloneyin> [ 4147.908487] SCSI device sdb: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)
<ardchoille> hamadooo: kget is a nice download manager
<hamadooo> ard .. download manger like kaza and ares ????
<nosrednaekim> hamadooo: are you talking torrents?
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> !warez
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hamadooo> no no .... ares and kaza are different from torrent
<ardchoille> hamadooo: You need to remember, this is Linux, it's a whole different world. You may need to change some of the things you've done in the past.
<alcor> ardchoille, i want run iso bat install it
<ardchoille> alcor: You need to burn the iso file as an image to a blank cd then boot fro it.
<hamadooo> yeah i know ard .. but it must be any program like that
<cloneyin> [ 4147.908487] SCSI device sdb: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)
<dsmith> Where is a good place to start for whle disk encryption for Linux?
<hamadooo> downloading like kaza
<Tm_T> hamadooo: see what ubotu said
<cloneyin> how do i mount this?
<dsmith> *whole
<hamadooo> they ignore me all the time
<hdevalence> alcor: since the eeePC has no CD drive, you need to use a USB key
<Tm_T> !warez | hamadooo
<ubotu> hamadooo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hamadooo> i did change the brightness of my laptop and that's cool
<cloneyin> [ 4147.925693] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb
<cloneyin> [ 4147.925753] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<hamadooo> oh ok
<hamadooo> sorry
<Tm_T> np
<nosrednaekim> cloneyin: could you pastebin the last 100 or so lines of dmesg?
<ardchoille> hamadooo: How long did it take you to install kubuntu?
<cloneyin> how can i mount this?
<Tm_T> cloneyin: no need to repeat :-P
<cloneyin> sorry
<hamadooo> i didn't download kubuntu i still use ubuntu
<ardchoille> hamadooo: Then you really need to be in #ubuntu
<alcor> hdevalence, yes i have one 1G usb key.but i not how to do!
<Theverant> anyone here Avidemux?  I want to import multiple images and I need a way to do many at once, instead of one at a time.  Any ideas?
<hamadooo> i don't know what's wrong with them they keep ignore me
<hamadooo> anyways thanx
<flaccid> cloneyin: hal should pop up and ask you
<flaccid> otherwise do sudo fdisk -l to see the device name for the partition in questin and then see !fstab and !ntfs on how to mount manually
<cloneyin> it does,I chose Open inNew         window  but it never opens it
<cloneyin> I amstill waiting
<hdevalence> alcor: let me look into it
<flaccid> might be something wrong with that part/fs. see if it is mounted in mount
<nosrednaekim> cloneyin: pastebin your dmesg please..
<cloneyin>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<cloneyin> /dev/sdb1               1       60801   488384001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<cloneyin> it sees it
<cloneyin> hmmm
<cloneyin> dmesg
<cloneyin>  4147.908487] SCSI device sdb: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)
<flaccid> pastebin | cloneyin
<cloneyin> [ 4147.910734] sdb: Write Protect is off
<cloneyin> [ 4147.910740] sdb: Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00
<cloneyin> [ 4147.910744] sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<flaccid> !pastebin > cloneyin
<hdevalence> alcor: http://trenteee.blogspot.com/2007/12/howto-install-ubuntu-on-eee-pc-with_10.html
<cloneyin> [ 4147.911733] SCSI device sdb: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)
<flaccid> please learn pastebin first cloneyin
<flaccid> danke
<alcor> hdevalence, i can open it
<alcor> hdevalence, i can't open it
<Xbehave> Tm_T: torrent and kaza arnt neciserilly warez they can be used to exchange data thatslegl too
<alcor> hdevalence, i can't open http://trenteee.blogspot.com/2007/12/howto-install-ubuntu-on-eee-pc-with_10.html
<Tm_T> Xbehave: I know
<Tm_T> Xbehave: I didn't say he is talking about anything illegal, did I?
<hitmanWilly> kubu does releases via torrents
<hdevalence> alcor:it works for me. are you in mainland china?
<alcor> hdevalence, mainlan china?
<flaccid> i wonder what those eee are like. is that the asus one is it?
<Tm_T> asus yes
<hdevalence> alcor: is it possible it could be blocked by the chinese government?
<alcor> hdevalence, what is mainland china?
<flaccid> sweet
<Kubuntu_M> hello!!!
<Kubuntu_M> anybody?
<Kubuntu_M> need help here
<flaccid> anybody what
<Tm_T> !helpme | Kubuntu_M
<ubotu> Kubuntu_M: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<hdevalence> alcor: all of china except for hong kong
<Tm_T> !patience | Kubuntu_M
<ubotu> Kubuntu_M: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cloneyin> ok I already pastebin the dmesg
<cloneyin> can someone please check
<cloneyin> thanks
<flaccid> thats not what i asked cloneyin
<somekool> Hi there.
<somekool> I am now getting this error on boot... anyone have any idea why ... http://blog.somekool.net/images/img_4232.jpg
<nosrednaekim> cloneyin: sorry! I have to go!
<Kubuntu_M> what apt can you suggest to record a video online?
<flaccid> check mount and see if its mounted or not
<Kubuntu_M> that works like a snapshot
<alcor> hdevalence, maybe
<cloneyin>  ityped mount and it does not show sdb
<hdevalence> alcor: the chinese government blocks stuff like blogs. maybe that is why it does not open
<Kubuntu_M> cloneyin: try using ntfs-3g
<Kubuntu_M> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kubuntu_M> what apt can you suggest to record a playing video that works like a snapshot?
<alcor> hdevalence, how to do whit me?
<Tm_T> Kubuntu_M: you are repeating, you notice?
<flaccid> cloneyin: i don't know what your problem is. mount it manual.
<Kubuntu_M> im sorry
<cloneyin> how to mount it
<flaccid> i showed you before
<flaccid> [14:30] <flaccid> otherwise do sudo fdisk -l to see the device name for the partition in questin and then see !fstab and !ntfs on how to mount manually
<cloneyin> it sees the drive by fdisk
<flaccid> you can read the guides to learn how to mount in fstab
<Kubuntu_M> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<flaccid> thats a better guide
<cloneyin> thanks
<hdevalence> alcor: I can email you the instructions
<flaccid> np
<alcor> hdevalence, my email :alcor_yy@hoymail.com
<sMonk> Ok, how do I chage FireFox to use the mplayer instead of VLC?
<hdevalence> alcor: did you get the email
<alcor> hdevalence, seeing
<hdevalence> alcor: I have to go, sorry. I hope the thing I gave you helps.
<Ose> In Dolphin I keep getting "Unable to save bookmarks... Permission denied" Says most likely cause is a full HD but I have plenty of free space.
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<FatalError> maybe the permissions/ownership are wrong on your config files/directory?
<Ose> When I first got the error, it was completely full, if that makes a difference.
<sub[t]rnl> Ose➜ try sudo chown yourusername .kde/shares/apss/d3lphin/bookmarks
<sub[t]rnl> try sudo chown yourusername .kde/shares/apss/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<sub[t]rnl> even
<Ose> Yay! Thanks.
<flaccid> or sudo chown -R `whoami` ~/.kde/shares/apps/d3lphin
<Ose> Ah I know who I am :P Not *that* new.
<flaccid> hehe. i guess it just makes it a nice generic command :p
<Ose> Mm. How about transparency.. Is it supposed to only show the background through the window?
<hydrogen> its supposed to make the window transparent
<hydrogen> allowing anything behind it to show through
<Ose> That's what I thought.. It just shows the background. Windows are hidden.
<hydrogen> are the windows behind it or are they minimized?
<Ose> They're straight behind it.
<cloneyin> flaccid, from konqueror  desktop ,  i clicked on /mnt folder it says i  have no permission
<cloneyin> Isuccessfully mounted it
<cloneyin> but not allowing sudo
<cloneyin> only root
<cloneyin> so i did su
<cloneyin> then go to /mnt
<cloneyin> and I can access the hd but only interminal
<cloneyin> how can I change to root from konquesror
<flaccid> did you read the doc properly. show me your fstab entry
<wwbwwb> hello
<wwbwwb> 大家好
<snowdonkey> Hi.  How can I see the make and model of my motherboard and video card?
<wwbwwb> 啊哈哈
<alcor> wwbwwb, 你好！
<wwbwwb> 你好，没想到还有懂中文的 呵呵
<bazhang> !cn | wwbwwb
<ubotu> wwbwwb: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wwbwwb> thanks ubotu
<bazhang> snowdonkey: lspci for video card
<cloneyin> flaccid, it does not show on fstab
<cloneyin> however i did mtab andit shows there
<sub[t]rnl> snowdonkey➜ maybe kinfocenter in the kmenu for your motherboard
<sub[t]rnl> snowdonkey➜ or sudo dmidecode
<snowdonkey> bazhang: Thanks, I found it that way.
<flaccid> cloneyin: read the guide!!
<cloneyin> flaccid, on mtab /dev/sdb /mnt ntfs rw 0 0
<flaccid> it tells you how to do it in fstab
<flaccid> yeah sdb is the drive not the partition...
<snowdonkey> sub[t]rnl: Ok, looking through dmidecode now
<flaccid> so maybe you want /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mountpoint ntfs rw 0 0
<flaccid> you don't want to mount to /mnt either...
<flaccid> you need to create a mount point
<flaccid> you might also want user mount. /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mountpoint ntfs user,rw 0 0
<cloneyin> also shows this /dev/sdb /mnt/sdb1 ntfs rw 0 0
<flaccid> thats not going to work either. delete them.
<cloneyin> on mtab
<cloneyin> but I can connect to it as su
<flaccid> delete them from mtab and do it properly in fstab as per the guides and what i said
<cloneyin> I am copying movies now
<flaccid> thats because you need the user option, cloneyin to do user mounts.. also the mountpoint needs perms suffice for the user
<snowdonkey> sub[t]rnl: Would the motherboard be "Base Board Information"?
<flaccid> learning to user mount is far better than just doing root.
<cloneyin> ok, need to elarn this one
<sub[t]rnl> snowdonkey➜ yup
<cloneyin> learn*
<snowdonkey> sub[t]rnl: Awesome, thanks a lot.
<cloneyin> cat /etc/fstab
<se7en> i need help how do i fix this ... kdebase-runtime-bin: Depends: kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 (= 4:3.97.0-1ubuntu5~gutsy1~ppa1) but it is not installed
<se7en> somebody know how to fix unmet dependencies
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install -f
<se7en> sub[t]rnl: i tried that ... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sub[t]rnl> se7en: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f
<se7en> thanks sub[t]rnl that worked
<sub[t]rnl> np
<Xbehave> i have a blacklisted ati driver should i try using compiz anyway?
<dr_willis> I would say No.
<dr_willis> :)
<sub[t]rnl> hehe, you can un blacklist it
<sub[t]rnl> and try
<Xbehave> is it that bad worse than beryl days?
<sub[t]rnl> not sure what you mean by bad worse
<sub[t]rnl> edit /usr/bin/compiz and add ati to WHITELIST=
<lukosanthropos> Hi
<sub[t]rnl> Greetings lukosanthropos, Welcome to #Kubuntu
<lukosanthropos> I was wondering if anyone could tell me where i can go to set file associations
<Tm_T> Konqueror has them in its settings
<Tm_T> other place is kcontrol atleast
<sub[t]rnl> kcontrol -> KDE components -> file association
<lukosanthropos> cool
<lukosanthropos> Thanks
<sub[t]rnl> or as Tm_T said, settings:/ in konq
<Xbehave> how do i find out my driver version?
<lukosanthropos> I prefer the kcontrol method I knew it was there i couldnt remember its name coz its 5am
<lordofthepigs> hello! Is there any way to install ubuntu on a machine that has no CD player, no floppy drive, cannot boot from USB, has no network adapter but already has windows on it?
<lordofthepigs> It sound a bit hard to me, but I was wondering anyway
<devinus> is there a kde ogg theora converter?
<lordofthepigs> I was thinking of not using the ntloader but rather something like grub4dos
<alcor> hdevalence, r u here?
<hdevalence> alcor: yeah, but I have to go to bed in about 5 minutes.
<dr_willis> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sparr> im trying to run an app with mono, its complaining about System.Drawing being missing, then throwing a sigsegv.  I have libgdiplus installed.  Help?
<hdevalence> is there a kubuntu netinst cd?
<alcor> hdevalence, now?
<dr_willis> hdevalence:  i think there is.  But ive never really looked into it. :)
<alcor> hdevalence, i send email to you
<hdevalence> alcor: Can I help you tomorrow?
<alcor> hdevalence, ok! you can send email to me
<Crankymonky> !sensors | Crankymonky
<hdevalence> alcor:thanks, I have to go to bed.
<cloneyin> how can I initiate my fstab without a reboot?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo mount -a
<cloneyin> I just modified my fstab and need to test it without a reboot
<cloneyin> is that it?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<cloneyin> thanks
<cloneyin>  I still do not have access rights to which I  mounted
<cloneyin> shoud I include uams ot fstab?
<cloneyin> umask
<sub[t]rnl> make sure you have rights to the mount points
<flaccid> you want to user mount
<flaccid> so its just mount /mnt/point
<flaccid> if you get an error, show me
<cloneyin> i used /home/cloneyin as my mount point
<cloneyin> is that bad?
<flaccid> as i said make sure you have ownership/rights on the mount point
<flaccid> no its not bad
<flaccid> so when you do mount /home/cloneyin
<flaccid> what is the result
<cloneyin> actially /home/cloneyin/Desktop
<flaccid> and also show me the fstab entry for that mount point
<cloneyin> Isee theusb icon
<cloneyin> onthe desktop
<flaccid> do not mount to your desktop!
<cloneyin> but it is licked
<cloneyin> locked
<cloneyin> ok
<cloneyin> sorry
<cloneyin> let me try again
<cloneyin> so with desktop is bad
<flaccid> the icon on your desktop is usually a shortcut..
<cloneyin> ok, let me do it again
<flaccid> yes you create a mount point and change its perms as i advised earlier
<cloneyin> damn I am actually learnign fstab now
<cloneyin> thansk to you flaccid
<cloneyin> thanks
<flaccid> its important, because linux/hal is still not reliable and user mounts are only done by hal in that respect by default
<dr_willis> fstab and how things mount - is a top 10 to learn item :)
<dr_willis> I still need to make that list.. someday
<dr_willis> Grub, Mounting items,  lets see what else.. how to manully check filesystems..
<flaccid> yeah and in my opinion there should be frontends to these in the distro
<flaccid> there still isn't
<cloneyin> i see
<flaccid> nothing that is smoothly integrated/in base
<dr_willis> actually i thought there was one.. but i always edit my fstab with vi.  So its no matter to me.
<cloneyin> you are also right flaccid
<cloneyin> I clicked on that usb icon, it just shows my desktop with konqueror
<cloneyin> it became a shortcut after I unmonted it
<flaccid> hal attempts most of it but is not consistant i guess
<flaccid> cloneyin: you might wanna do what i suggested
<flaccid> that usually helps
<sub[t]rnl> fstab is the front end!
<flaccid> fstab is the configuration file. a frontend abstracts the user from it
<sub[t]rnl> configuration files = linux
<flaccid> nah
<flaccid> unix
<stacey> how do i completly disable the system buser
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<flaccid> stacey: what is the system buser?
<flaccid> :p
<sub[t]rnl> he's the fat guy who picks up and drops off processes
<sub[t]rnl> and is always late
<flaccid> oh that dude
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<sub[t]rnl> +1 bad joke
<dr_willis> I thought he cleard the tables and picked up the tips.
<flaccid> hes pretty fat
<flaccid> lol
<sub[t]rnl> dr_willis➜ lol, +2 for you
<flaccid> nah thats called a pissed dbadmin
<stacey> erm the beep noise that gets triggerd by system bell (i disabled it in kde but compiz likes using it)
<flaccid> is this in konsole, stacey?
<stacey> no compiz uses it whenever you do something wrong
<flaccid> if so goto settings | bell and choose your desired option
<flaccid> oh really
<flaccid> um. in that case perhaps you can mute it in kmix or alsamixer. not sure why its doing that. is it pc speaker or the soundcard?
<flaccid> you can change sound/schemes in kcontrol if its the scheme doing it with a wav
<stacey> its the internal speaker not anythng alsa uses
<stacey> nvm kde had changed a setting but left a checkbox unticked
<flaccid> ok cool
<dr_willis> xset b 0 0 0      - will also kill off a lot of  beeps in xterm, and other apps.
<dr_willis> there may be some other xset command that does the same thing. :) i jsut rember 0 0 0 because its 3 #'s that set the freq/duration/Pitch or somthing.. of the bell. :)
<stacey> thx thats what i was looking for
<TerminalVelocity> i've just upgraded to kubuntu 7.10 and really like what i see...however, i'm trying to change the hostname of my box and running into some trouble
<TerminalVelocity> i'm unable to change the hostname of the box without kde freezing up on me during initialization...i think it has to do with my Nvidia card settings
<TerminalVelocity> anybody had this problem?
<cloneyin> flaccid, i did it with umask=0000
<cloneyin> as an option on fstab
<cloneyin> thanks
<cloneyin> flaccid, thanks
<cloneyin> so when mounting a hd, you need to mount the partition or depends on mtab after you connect the hd on usb
<cloneyin> and I can use konqueror to open it
<cloneyin> damn this is awesome
<cloneyin> what's next?
<cloneyin> what is the command line to monitor cpu usage?
<XceII> htop
<XceII> behaves
 * genii sips
<XceII> hey gen
<Xbehave> why is ccsm being awkward with my super key
<Tm_T> hi genii and XceII
<XceII> hey T
<genii> Hi XceII and Tm_t
<genii> sorry to sip n run but need reboot :)
<Ose> I broke Amarok.. It'll open and play the current playlist, but if I try to restore it (To see it) it'll crash.
<cumulus> Does anyone know what would cause my sound to not work?
<cumulus> I have just installed Kubunt 7.10 Gutsy Giben, with the CD, but my sound is not working
<posingaspopular> !sound | cumulus
<ubotu> cumulus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cumulus> It was working on the LiveCD though
<posingaspopular> cloneyin: top
<posingaspopular> or htop
<Ose> Cumulus: If that doesn't work, install alsa-utils.
<posingaspopular> for cpu usage
<cloneyin> thanks
<cumulus> I should read the websites first? (sound system is checked)
<cloneyin> posingaspopular, thanks
<cloneyin> htop is better than top
<zenobius> any reason why servicemenus are only providing said menu for the actual desktop file that defines said service menu ?
<cloneyin> thanks Xcell
<cloneyin> I apprecite the help
<cloneyin> # kubuntu rocks!!!
<zenobius> i am referring to the service menu on kdelook for encfs
<ardchoille> How do I open a new tab in konsole from the keyboard?
<zenobius> same thing is happening with the ffmpeg conversion service menu....infact any custom service menu i define in ~/.kde/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/
<posingaspopular> ardchoille: ctrl+shift N
<zenobius> ctrl + t
<ardchoille> posingaspopular , zenobius Neither of those work here
<sub[t]rnl> fn + right arrow?
<sub[t]rnl> not sure if mine is custom
<zenobius> its actuallydefines in yiour shortcuts dialoge for konsole
<zenobius> alt + ctrl + n
<ardchoille> sub[t]rnl: fn?
<sub[t]rnl> the "window" key thing
<ardchoille> alt + ctrl + n did it, thank you zenobius
<zenobius> ardchoille: you can change it in the menus there
<ardchoille> sub[t]rnl: Tore that silly thing off my kb long ago :)
<zenobius> i used tuprs on it
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<zenobius> turps*
<sub[t]rnl> ardchoille➜ its usefull as hell, another key to map shortcuts too, without using a two key combination
<sub[t]rnl> ardchoille➜ plus, compiz uses it everywhere
<zenobius> so anyone been able to make custom service menus that *work*
<ardchoille> zenobius: D'oh, I feel stoopid now, it's in Settings > Configure Shortcuts
<sub[t]rnl> newp! but I installed some customs that work nice
<ardchoille> Don't get me started on compiz, lol
<zenobius> the ones im dropping in ~/.kde/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/ will only show up in my right click menu if i right click on the actual .desktop file that defines the service menu
<ardchoille> zenobius: I write service menus
<ardchoille> zenobius: pastebin the service menu and I'll take a look.
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cumulus> Woohoo, It is solve now, thank you Ose and posingaspopular
<cumulus> solved*
<zenobius> ima using pastebinit from the repos
<posingaspopular> np cumulus
<posingaspopular> enjoy your kubuntu install
<sub[t]rnl> http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/convert.desktop
<sub[t]rnl> real handy if you like to burn dvd's
<cumulus> I'll enjoy even more my sound :D
<posingaspopular> ardchoille: in konsole? i tried it and that that worked
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: Tried what?
<zenobius> ardchoille: http://pastebin.ca/824906
<ardchoille> sub[t]rnl: Did you write that yourself?
<sub[t]rnl> negative
<sub[t]rnl> not sure where it came from, I've had it for a while
 * sub[t]rnl sucks on his teeth
<ardchoille> zenobius: pastebin.ca won't open
<zenobius> ardchoille: ahh ctrl shift n just made me a new console session ....very odd
<Ose> Amarok keeps crashing the moment I load it (Only after I added my large collection)
<zenobius> ose: proly some file is not standard format
<zenobius> ose : which may be causing it to trip over
<zenobius> ose: just awild guess
<Ose> zenobius: It's handled these before. I added them all, had it organize them, and moved them. Then changed the collection directory and.. This.
<zenobius> ose: not sure, im very keen on listen
<ardchoille> zenobius: You have ServiceTypes=inode/directory so that should only work on directories
<zenobius> this is what i want
<zenobius> ardchoille: but tit doesnt even do that
<Ose> zenobius: Hmm. I'll try to get foobarclone working again. Never liked it much, anyway.
<zenobius> ose: i just like using folders to organise my stuff, rather tahn double handling with itunes style dbase and metadata tags
<ardchoille> zenobius: So it doesn't show up when you right click a directory?
<zenobius> ardchoille: npe
<zenobius> oddly, it only appears in the right click menu on the tat one file..
<Ose> zenobius: I had that, but accidentally partitioned over these. When recovered they all had number-names.. Thankfully my ID3 tags allowed me to resort them.
<zenobius> ardchoille: here is the servicemenu for my ffmpeg too,, same problems
<zenobius> http://paste.stgraber.org/
<zenobius> gah
<zenobius> ardchoille:  http://pastebin.ca/824911
<ardchoille> zenobius: Try taking out the submenu instruction and try.. some service menu items don't play well with X-KDE-Submenu=blah
<zenobius> okies
<Xbehave> emerald came with no themes :(
<zenobius> Xbehave: its in another package mon
<zenobius> Xbehave: most proly emerald-themes
<zenobius> Xbehave: can grab heaps more from gnome-look.org or kdelook.org
<zenobius> ardchoille: removing that submenu bit didnt changes things
<Xbehave> in gutsy there is no emerald-themes
<zenobius> the submenu did work when i  right click on the .desktop file but now  that i have removed the submenu definition line, as expected the submenu is not there anymore, and the two subitems are now on the top level action tier
<ardchoille> zenobius: Try adding this line just above the Submenu line:  X-KDE-Priority=TopLevel
<zenobius> but this only occurs on the desktop file that defnies the entry for encfs
<ardchoille> zenobius: iirc, if you use Submenu you have to also use X-KDE-Priority=TopLevel
<zenobius> still nothing
<ardchoille> :(
<zenobius> any packages i might have missed maybe?
<zenobius> this was a gnome desktop to start with then i apt-get install kdedesktop
<ardchoille> Not if your other service menus work
<intelikey> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zenobius> none of my customs ones do
<posingaspopular> ardchoille: i was refering to alt+shift+n for konsole
<ardchoille> zenobius: Wait, you installed kdedesktop and not kubuntu-desktop?
<intelikey> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zenobius> ardchoille: mmmm maybe it needs to go in the dolphin folder too?
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: only ctrl+alt+n works here.. weird
<ardchoille> zenobius: Are you using dolphin?
<zenobius> ardchoille: i used the all encompassing meta package
<sub[t]rnl> !info emerald-themes
<ubotu> Package emerald-themes does not exist in gutsy
<sub[t]rnl> !find emerald-themes
<ardchoille> zenobius: That was kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Package/file emerald-themes does not exist in gutsy
<zenobius> ardchoille: just konqueror at the momento
<stdin> sub[t]rnl: it's not in ubuntu, you have to get it via svn
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, well its in my repo's
<zenobius> ardchoille: so im good with packages and all
<ardchoille> zenobius: What is the path to your custom service menus?
<zenobius> ardchoille: /home/zenobius/.kde/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/
<zenobius> ardchoille: in there i have two files, ffmpeg-convert.desktop & 57086-encfs.desktop
<ardchoille> zenobius: That's not the correct path, they should be in /home/zenobius/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus  you've left out the "share"
<cloneyin> i have 4gb of memory installed, does ati radeon X800 256M accumulating my memory?
<zenobius> ardchoille: well... this maybe easier than i thought
<ardchoille> cloneyin: It should be using the memory on the vid card itself
<cloneyin>  damn about 1gb?
<ardchoille> cloneyin: That's the point of drivers, to take the load off the CPU
<cloneyin> is htop just new?
<zenobius> no
<zenobius> been round loooong time
<cloneyin> i remember top is what I use
<cloneyin> really
<romunov> i've installed compiz and open office is causing "problems" :/
<zenobius> yurp
<cloneyin> i like htop better than top
<romunov> has anyone had any experience with compiz/emerald?
<zenobius> i use screen then i run jnettop and htop and bmon
<cloneyin> not I should use this
<cloneyin> if i have 16-way, it will show 16 procs,right?
<XceII> what is jnettop
<zenobius> i use screen becuase those others are run on remote server, i only wnat to ssh once
<ardchoille> !compiz | romunov
<ubotu> romunov: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<zenobius> its like htop but for net traffic
<cloneyin> now quad-core isout
<cloneyin> it shoudl show 32 procs
<XceII> ah think ill take a look/ tx
<cloneyin> Xcell, looking
<cloneyin> actually fetching it from the server now
<XceII> me 2
<intelikey> cloneyin the memory usage is probably not what you think.      actual used memory      free | grep -- -/+ | cut -b20-30
<XceII> brb
<ardchoille> zenobius: They working now?
<zenobius> most excellent
 * zenobius does a jig
<cloneyin> jnettop, you need the hwaddress
<zenobius> sudo jnettop -i eth0
<cloneyin> ok
<cloneyin> let me try that
<zenobius> i like cli for monitoring apps that also feed out data logs i can use with timeplot from mit
<cloneyin> guys, jnettop is kool
<cloneyin> thanks zenobius
<ardchoille> Now you got me interested in jnettop
<cloneyin> does red hat distro or fedora or centos or even suse have this utility?
<zenobius> if your suing it on remote machines, aka via ssh...have a look at using screen...its like workspaces for the cli without having to login mulitple times
<zenobius> using*
<XceII> Now thats cool.
<cloneyin> yeah!
<ardchoille> cloneyin: Most likely
<cloneyin> damn, does not even know this
<cloneyin> I am getting into linux
<zenobius> jnettop has been round since warty i think
<XceII> thx Z
<ardchoille> zenobius: screen+irssi+mutt+elinks+mc rocks
<cloneyin> been playing around with rhl4 as 64-bit
<cloneyin> and suse 9es 64-bit
<cloneyin> my employer sell barebone stuff and wants me to engage in linux
<XceII> do it
<XceII> Rob bill gates
<cloneyin> so now i am trying to learn openmpi
<zenobius> if anyone like rtorrent, and wants a script to read the session data into a status html page, then rtorstats is the way to go
<cloneyin> well we sell HPC systems
<cloneyin> and univ and gov usually the biggest customer
<cloneyin> so  I learned linapck,HPLbenchmark
<cloneyin> gaussian
<zenobius> bill has xbox, so even if weindows goes under....
<lufthanza> can anyone help me with flash in konqueror?
<cloneyin> charmm
<cloneyin> and all the good benchmarks
<XceII> Dont forget the key loggers on the govs stuff
<cloneyin> yeah
<ardchoille> XceII: lol
<cloneyin> well my job is to make sure the system runs those
<zenobius> lufthanza: have you installed any flash player yet?
<cloneyin> big problems are ths amd architectures and bios
<lufthanza> zenobius: I installed flashplayer manually, and it runs in firefox
<zenobius> lufthanza: ok, at this point you want to open the config for konqueror
<intelikey> does gparted do ntfs ?   i mean can you create ntfs with it ?
<cloneyin> i did flash intallation manually through firefox laso
<zenobius> intelikey: you would not want to count on it
<zenobius> lufthanza: then got tplugins
<lufthanza> problem is, in konqueror, nsplugin will crash and burn when it comes into contact with swf content
<intelikey> zenobius but it can make ntfs ?
<zenobius> lufthanza: and click the 'scan for plugins' button
<cloneyin> amd architecture for HPC so far, the manufacturer implimentations are two so far
<zenobius> intelikey: proly, but i think you will want ntfs-3g package
<cloneyin> either ladder design or cross design
 * LimCore bitchalps kde for making annoying sounds
<cloneyin> and bios is hard to map the nodes and the apic support
<zenobius> lufthanza: oh, sorry my ability ends here
<lufthanza> zenobius: well, thanks anyway
<cloneyin> so sometimes, when  i run linpack, it only assign jobs to certain nodes
<cloneyin> then customer complains
<cloneyin> so .....
<XceII> eek
<cloneyin> now i am damn learning linux
<XceII> You will be better off
<cloneyin> I can give you ssh access to the machine
<cloneyin> I have to set it up
<cloneyin> its an 8-way mahchine but installed dual-cores so total of 32 cores
<XceII> cool
<cloneyin> and supports 256Gb of memory
<cloneyin> its a cool mchine
<XceII> I want 1..
<XceII> no 2
<cloneyin> but mostly tax apyers buys them like University
<cloneyin> hehe
<cloneyin> its selling for 5k but re-seller install or config it with so much max out config and sell it for 45k
<XceII> wow
<cloneyin> basrebone is 5k price
<cloneyin> if you are re-seller
<lufthanza> flash spits out this error when trying to load stuff in konqueror: "Adobe Flash Player: gtk_clipboard_get(GDK_SELECTION_PRIMARY); failed. Trying to call gtk_init(0,0);"
<cloneyin> you can configure it with quad-cores, highest speed available ,4 Gb modules per slot total of 256, SAS and infiniband
<cloneyin> you can sell it for 55k tops
<cloneyin> and configure linux with vmware installed
<cloneyin> taht is it,customer just install thier apps
<LimCore> is ubuntu by nerds for nerds?  or do we aim to make user friendly system?
<cloneyin> like Gaussian or X-Riemann or charmm
<cloneyin> irhgt now we are developing 4 boards, dual-socket Intel
<cloneyin> total of 32 cores also
<cloneyin> all SMP through software
<cloneyin> connected on infiniband internal switch board
<ere4si> !ot | cloneyin
<ubotu> cloneyin: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<cloneyin> thanks
<cloneyin> sorry about  that
<cloneyin> got carried away
<ere4si> k
<lufthanza> is there a way to pull an older version of a package from apt? or can you only get the newest version?
<cloneyin> which is the best linux utility to monitor the io of hard drives?
<cloneyin> the b/w actually
<stdin> lufthanza: "sudo apt-get install <package>=version"
<LimCore> cloneyin: well  xmon something works
<intelikey> lufthanza you can specify the version in the name
<lufthanza> stdin: thanks
<LimCore> or was it  xos
<LimCore> xosview?
<cloneyin> let me check
 * intelikey tips hat to stdin
<ardchoille> cloneyin: I use gkrellm for that
<cloneyin> thanks LimCore
 * stdin waves back to intelikey
<cloneyin> thanks ardchoille
<LimCore> cloneyin: that app is primitive;  but u can also check the sources
<cloneyin> thanks LimCore
<lufthanza> stdin: how do I list the available package versions?
<Xbehave> compiz-fusion isnt using my super key shortcuts, any ideas how to fix this|
<stdin> lufthanza: you can have a look at "apt-cache policy <package>" but that only shows versions from different repositories. other than that you'll just have to look in the archive (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu )
<ardchoille> cloneyin: http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gkrellmdz8.png
<cloneyin> ardchoille, never version I suppose
<cloneyin> thanks
<ardchoille> cloneyin: never version?
<cloneyin> newer
<cloneyin> sorry
<fsckr> what is in the DVD version of Kubuntu?
<ardchoille> Ah, it';s the one from the gutsy repos
<ardchoille> fsckr: the dvd is a compilation of the alternate install cd, the desktop live cd and the server cd
<Xbehave> dont suppose anybody knows where i can get snow textures for compiz-fussion
<fsckr> oh ok thx ardchoille
<fsckr> Xbehave, i found some by searching the ubuntuforums.org
<zenobius> cloneyin: nice graphing thing for use in webpages : http://simile.mit.edu/timeplot/docs/
<fsckr> im going back to bed have a good night
<XceII> nite
<ardchoille> Xbehave: http://gnome-look.org/  has a nice compiz theme section
<cloneyin> zenobius, this is nice
<cloneyin> thanks
<cloneyin> Xcell, goodnight
<cloneyin> see ya soon
<zenobius> having used gnomes metacity for while, then aso compiz..i was quite surprised at waht kwin can do with out compositing
<XceII> not me  fsckr.lll
<XceII> lol
<cloneyin> oh fsckr, goodnight
<cloneyin> sorry about that
<cloneyin> I like the timeplot though
<zenobius> just need to start sorting out some cronjobs that output compatibale data logs
<ardchoille> zenobius: You need to have a website and put all your tips & tricks there
<posingaspopular> how do I remove the chan. topic from the top of konversation?
<XceII> I vote 4 that.
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: drag it up
<ardchoille> I only know that because I did it accidentally once, lol
<zenobius> ahh it drags up to the last line then 'resists' till about 10px from the line
<zenobius> re: chan topic in knoversation
<ardchoille> yeah
<zenobius> neat
<zenobius> timeplot with kdewebdesktop would be the way to go i think
<zenobius> as an alternative to grellkrem...
<zenobius> not as nice on cpu though
<ardchoille> The thing I like about gkrellm is I rarely see my desktop, too many windows open, and you can drag gkrellm around
<zenobius> yeah lightwieght impact is the highest priority
<zenobius> nothing like monitoring the weight of an ant whilst standing on the scales
<intelikey> speaking of.   how to get thermal to work on a pentium coper mine ?
<ardchoille> hehe
<cloneyin> trying to install real player and it outputs to this
<cloneyin> ./realplay-10.0.9.809-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cloneyin> intelikey, what do u mean thermal?
<cloneyin> should I install glibc-devel?
<intelikey> cloneyin the core temp info.  the kenrel module "thermal" is inserted but the info is not in /proc
<intelikey> cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature: No such file or directory <<<
<cloneyin> coretemp module
<unix_infidel> can anyone point me to the path of least resistance for using 2 screens with an ATI card without having to setup ATI drivers?
<intelikey> hmm looks like acpi is the missing dir
<intelikey> i'm going to guess i need acpi support
<cloneyin> could be
<zenobius> unix_infidel:  it really depends on your video card
<zenobius> unix_infidel: mine is a ati radeon 9600, rv350
<unix_infidel> zenobius: it's an ati card.
<unix_infidel> its a 9600 mobile.
<zenobius> unix_infidel: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<cloneyin> which package do I need to install Real player
<cloneyin> ./realplay-10.0.9.809-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zenobius> unix_infidel: and the results of : lspci
<unix_infidel> zenobius: i'm not on that box right now.
<ardchoille> !realplayer | cloneyin
<ubotu> cloneyin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zenobius> unix_infidel: k, i'll dig up the wiki page i used
<zenobius> unix_infidel: and i m using fesity not gutsy
<unix_infidel> zenobius: how long did it take, from t0
<unix_infidel> zenobius: i'm guessing their going to be similar.
<zenobius> unix_infidel: waht you will be doing is duplicating the device, screen, monitor sections to define your second output chain
<zenobius> and inserting some flags theat turn on the xinerama abilities of our cards
<zenobius> unix_infidel: and im not using binary drivers either ....at least im pretty sure im not
<unix_infidel> zenobius: so about an hour :-P
<zenobius> unix_infidel: on the outside, if things dont get exotic
<zenobius> unix_infidel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<intelikey> can a coper mine even report the temp ?
<intelikey> copper
<ardchoille> intelikey: Perhaps google would know?
<intelikey> ardchoille i'd try it if i had too   ;/
 * intelikey grumbles and opens another console    "sense nobody knows"...
<intelikey> hmmm i've inserted everything in the acpi coloumn and still /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ is empty
<wesley> hello need to fix adept
<komputernerd> whats wrong with it?
<wesley> database closef
<wesley> closed
<emilsedgh> !adeptfix | wesley
<ubotu> wesley: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<komputernerd> nice
<komputernerd> check out the big brain on brad
<posingaspopular> hey all im trying to install virtualbox in kubuntu gutsy and I keep getting this error in my /var/log/virtualbox-install.log file about a kernel module not compiling correctly: Makefile:68: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again..  Stop.
<komputernerd> curious .. why virtualbox over vmware?
<posingaspopular> vmware was a pain to install
<wesley> wheres compiz fusion to?
<intelikey> install the kernel source   or at least the kernel headers
<posingaspopular> but then again, so was virtualbox
<posingaspopular> intelikey: the linux source 2.6.22?
<intelikey> yep
<posingaspopular> i already did
<intelikey> headers ?
<posingaspopular> that im not so sure
<posingaspopular> one sec while i check
<cowlikk> can anyone help me
<intelikey> build-essential should pull in the linux-headers   but it may not.     "should is an openion"
<intelikey> cowlikk yes  the restroom is >>> over there
<sigma> has anyone tried the asus eee pc on kubuntu?
<komputernerd> really .. i always thought vmware was easy to install
<komputernerd> well .. unless you were on x86_64
<komputernerd> then it was a pain until you knew what you were doing
<cowlikk> i cant get my resolution to change after installing nvidia driver
<posingaspopular> yea he headers are installed. build-essential is also installed
<cowlikk> anyone up for the challenge
<komputernerd> sudo nvidia-settings
<wesley> can someone tell me where compiz fusion is ? its not more in adept
<intelikey> posingaspopular hmmm.    you did untar the linux source didn't you ?   check in /usr/src and see
<intelikey> !find compiz
<ubotu> Found: compiz-bcop, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-fusion-plugins-main, libcompizconfig-backend-gconf, libcompizconfig0 (and 15 others)
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48998/
<cowlikk> 640x480 is still as high as it will go
<intelikey> sudo tar -xjf /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22.tar.bz2
<sub[t]rnl> cowlikk➜ tried using nvidia-settings?
<sub[t]rnl> cowlikk➜ or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sub[t]rnl> be sure to backup your /etc/xorg.conf
<posingaspopular> okay now it's just kind of sitting in the terminal, not doing anything
<cowlikk> i still will have the nvidia driver right cause i want the 3d effects is the whole reason behind all this
<sub[t]rnl> cowlikk➜ yes, the -phigh just sets resolutions in your xorg.conf, it wont query you to change anything else
<posingaspopular> okay right intelikey, now the file is untarred
<intelikey> posingaspopular so run the "make" again like it sujested
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl -phigh doesn't restrict what the command does.  it restricts the priority of question the user is trubbled with.
<intelikey> i.e.  -plow will ask the user many questions and -phigh will ask few  but both will adjust all the settings.
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ ah, thanks
<sub[t]rnl> I thought it simply set resolutions, thats it
<intelikey> nope.
<TheFallenOne> i am having some trouble with my wifi on Kubuntu 7.10. I can see the network and connect but i cannot access any web pages. I have a Linksys WMP54G wifi card (chipset RaLink RT2561/RT61)
<TheFallenOne> can anyone help
<posingaspopular> well... Makefile:68: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again..  Stop.
<TheFallenOne> I have taken some screen shots of the browser and ifconfig as well as the interfaces file
<TheFallenOne> to help
<posingaspopular> TheFallenOne: what have you done after you connect?
<posingaspopular> just ifconfig?
<posingaspopular> try 'sudo dhclient'
<TheFallenOne> ok
<posingaspopular> that's usually what i do when im having connection issues
<cowlikk> still cant get higher than 640x480
<intelikey> posingaspopular hmmm  try telling it the dir you unpacked in ?    but i thought that /usr/src was about as default as you could get in linux....         you might look more closely at the output and make sure that something else is not failing first     i have seen that happen a few times.    with not so well written makefiles
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<sub[t]rnl> cowlikk➜ pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sub[t]rnl> greets AP
<posingaspopular> hey ActionParsnip
<cowlikk> haha how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> hey sub[t]rnl posingaspopular
<sub[t]rnl> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<TheFallenOne> hey! ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hey TheFallenOne
<intelikey> if i want to delete the files in a dir that is too full,  what would be the "easy way" ?
<AzAel> heres one..... i just aquired one of those dell usb hub keyboards however my usb key is ignored when i plug it in. lsusb lists the device but fstab -l does not
<posingaspopular> hmm intelikey, you're talking above my pay grade ;p
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, do you want to delete the entire folder?
<posingaspopular> rf the directory i think
<sub[t]rnl> rm -r dir/ will remove the directory and all the files in it.
<posingaspopular> but I that's a dangerous command
<intelikey> ActionParsnip no just the normal files   not subdirs
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl not subdirs
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, you can use sudo rm <folder name>
<cowlikk> maybee i need to restart
<cowlikk> i pasted it
<intelikey> if it wasn't to full i'd just use   rm /path/*
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, it wil remove the files and leave the folder structure
<AzAel> so is dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda.....dangerous command that is
<intelikey> ActionParsnip no it's too full
<posingaspopular> okay hmmm
<intelikey> bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<posingaspopular> im going to try just rebooting and see if that changes my VM in any way, shape or form
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, you could use sudo rm -rf <folder>; mkdir <folder>
<intelikey> AzAel not if you intend to wipe the hard drive
<AzAel> lol
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ rm -r removes subdirectories too
<TheFallenOne> ok i'm still having the wifi issues. i've tried adding auto wlan0 to the interfaces and restarting but no go.
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, remove, recursive and force. it will also remove the folder
<intelikey> ActionParsnip that would lose the subdirs and their content
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, so recreate afterwards
<TheFallenOne> makes no since why i can connect to the router with 80% siganl but can't get to the web
<AzAel> intelikey: the poor kid that wanted to wipe his usbkey and wiped his hdd
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, you could always use konqueror
<TheFallenOne> my buddy right next to me is on his laptop and accessing the net through wifi just fine (windows xp for him)
<intelikey> ActionParsnip not desirable.   the content of the subdirs stays.
<ardchoille> AzAel: ouch!
<TheFallenOne> no firewalls or any security on router so i'm stumped
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, so you want to keep the folders but not the files?
<AzAel> sda, sdb.....whatever LOL
<intelikey> ActionParsnip that's what i first specified
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, just clarifying. rm -r * should be fine. you can always create a seperate folder and use touch to create some files
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, then try the command
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, ;)
<AzAel> anyways how can i mount a usb storage device if its not detected by fstab -l
<AzAel> but detected by lsusb
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, what do you get from fdisk -l
<intelikey> ActionParsnip lol   create empty files to replace 3g of data  no thanks.
<AzAel> only output relating to internal sata and ide drives
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, you misunderstand
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, if you create a folder with subfolders and some files in all the folders (create using touch)
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, you can run any commands you like to test
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, once you are happy with what is happening you can execute it on the actual folder
<intelikey> "rm -r * should be fine"  will remove data i don't want removed.   nothing to misunderstand about that.
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, think of it like a test
<AzAel> intelikey:  usbkey automounts when plugged into any other port except for the ones on this KB
<AzAel> oops
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, just a suggestion :)
<AzAel> that was directed at ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, pastebin your fdisk -l please
<intelikey> well the easy answer seems to be a loop   for Q in /path/* ;do rm $Q ;done       in that loop bash is not limited like the rm command to a shortened commandline  and it will do what    rm /path/*    can't.
<intelikey> if anyone wants to take notes  ^
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49000/
<AzAel> nice number hehehe
<intelikey> two pata disks ?
<AzAel> 1xpata 1xsata
<intelikey> hmmm and scsi emulation
<AzAel> i believe my problem has to do with the dell usb hub keyboard :(
<intelikey> what does unpluging and repluging the usb drive say in dmesg ?
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, yeah i'd go with that too
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, what model is the keyboard
<posingaspopular> hmm im still getting this error: Makefile:68: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again..  Stop.
<posingaspopular> how would i run Make again?
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<intelikey> how did you run it that time ?
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: sk-8135 and this is in dmesg ->>> 1210.322805] usb 2-1.2: rejected 1 configuration due to insufficient available bus power
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10
<intelikey> AzAel ah  ha.   you is correct
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, do you have it plugged in via usb or PS/2?
<intelikey> AzAel system says  'no sir'  at the new usb device.
<posingaspopular> sudo aptitute install virtualbox-> setup VM with iso for hardy-> launch vm-> get error telling me that the vm module isn't compiled.-> nano /var/log/vbox-install.log
<posingaspopular> which gives me that error
<intelikey> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> should rerun it then
<posingaspopular> rerun what now?
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: kb is plugged into usb sunshine......usbkey plugged into kb.....and i can remember how to tail dmesg properly
<posingaspopular> kernel source and linux-headers-2.6.12-10 as packages are not found when i try to apt-get them
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, cat /proc/bus/input/devices <- can we have a paste of that with the key in and out
<intelikey> posingaspopular the preinst or postinst script in /var/lib/dpbk/info/ for that package is running the make on the software.     WOW 2.6.12 ???
<intelikey> is that a typo ?
<intelikey> uname -r
<intelikey> i'm thinking you mean  2.6.21*
 * intelikey wonders is posingaspopular's dislexia just caught up wif him
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49001/
<posingaspopular> 12? ah darnit
<intelikey> ;/
<posingaspopular> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.21-10
<AzAel> Identical
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, got another pc to test it on?
<posingaspopular> intelikey: dpbk?
<posingaspopular> if i try to nano that file, it shows up empty
<AzAel> laptop brb
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, can you suggest for AzAel?
<intelikey> drop the -10
<intelikey> let me look
<cowlikk> can someone help me with when i log out and log back in i just get a peach screen and nothing ever loads. i have to reboot
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, there appears to be 2 entries for the keyboard which is weird
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, lines 34 to 52
<posingaspopular> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.21
<posingaspopular> still not working
<intelikey> AzAel if possable plug the drive into another port dirrectly on the box.
<intelikey> ActionParsnip yea i saw that
<intelikey> posingaspopular when in doubt    apt-cache search linux-headers
<AzAel> intelikey: the challenge is to get the usb key working on the builtin ports on the kb, specificly the reason why i got this particular keyboard
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, it works in a normal usb port (not on the keyboard). Ive got him plugging it into another system to see if its the keyboard thats faulty
<AzAel> [ 3407.577619] usb 2-1.3: rejected 1 configuration due to insufficient available bus power................There is my problem
<intelikey> AzAel ok.  then you'll have to boost the power to the keyboard
<AzAel> not enough cheese in the tube
<intelikey> right
<posingaspopular> okay well it seems that i already havet he linux-headers-2.6.22-14 installed
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, ooh do tell how
 * ActionParsnip listens intently
<posingaspopular> i just have no idea what im supposed to be doing to fix this VM
<intelikey> ActionParsnip i didn't say i could do that.    but without boosting the power that isn't going to work.
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, how does the keyboard connect to the system? Is there a usb hub involved?
<intelikey> posingaspopular normally the error messages "when not viewed as criptic" are very helpful in trubbleshooting a problem.
<intelikey> a powered hub would be good.    but i don't recall ever seeing one.
<intelikey> posingaspopular do a uname -r for me please
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, do you have a powered usb hub?
<posingaspopular> ummm sure if you can give the exact command. im wayy in over my head here ;p
<intelikey> uname -r
<intelikey> to list the running kernel version
<intelikey> to make sure it matches   2.6.22-14
<AzAel> this bizarre i tried a differnt usb storage device and it didnt work however on one occasion it picked it up and mounted it automagicly
<intelikey> well  2.6.22-14* to be exact
<intelikey> AzAel it would every time if the power lever was a little higher at the port your are plugging into
<posingaspopular> 2.6.17-12-generic
<posingaspopular> which doesn't match ;/
<intelikey> posingaspopular there you go   and that's where all your problem has been
<intelikey> you need the 2.6.17-12 headers
<posingaspopular> bah
<intelikey> and possably the  source
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, id sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: intelikey: connections attempted, kb plugged into onboard usb, unpowered usb hub and alternate usb ports on mobo only had success once with an alternate storage device
<posingaspopular> upgrade? im already in gutsy
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, it'll upgrade individual packages from the sources
<intelikey> upgrade for the newer kernel version, yes.   and changing kernels will require a reboot too.
<intelikey> or install the kernel headers for that kernel and go
<cowlikk> why when i log out and back in it wont load anything but a peach color screen
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, unpowered usb hub will not give juice to your keyboard which it needs
<intelikey> cowlikk drop to a console and see what's hanging it up
<cowlikk> :-D im not that smart intelikey
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: only tried it because i had forgotten id lost the powersupply
<posingaspopular> hmm how do i get the source and headers for 2.6.17-12
<cowlikk> this is like my first 5 hours on linux
<AzAel> having fun yet cowlikk??
<cowlikk> and it aint been a good 5 hours
<cowlikk> lots of freakin thinking
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, so got a different usb key to work or was it a hdd with external power?
<cowlikk> and typing
<cowlikk> my fingers are sore
<ActionParsnip> cowlikk, indeed for now. soon it will work beautifully :)
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: cheap generic mp3 player
<cowlikk> i know that is why i keep at it
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, with batteries in ?
<AzAel> cowlikk: you will look back on it fondly one day
<cowlikk> i used to think i was very good with computers.... well thats windows i guess
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: no batteries
<intelikey> cowlikk ok let me explain how to switch tty's in linux   first of all the default tty for the xserver is tty7   now to switch ttys you press ctrl+alt+f# where the # is the tty number you want.  normally 1 through 6 are login tty's    you can login and run         ps ax       the last few lines of info will be the last processes to start up.  one will be your login shell.  but just above that should be the last thing that x st
<posingaspopular> cowlikk: that's a whole different ballgame. ;p
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, well it will have some form of power source
<cowlikk> yeah im learning that
<AzAel> only worked temporarily
<cowlikk> so how do i figure out why it wont log back in after loging out
<posingaspopular> i wish i knew how to install those header files/source :(
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, id borrow or steal a powered usb hub and try that. it should work from your onboard though which is weird
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, get the updates
<intelikey> cowlikk you find what is hanging it and ask in here probably.
<TheFallenOne> i think i've run out of options
<cowlikk> how do i find what is hanging it though
<AzAel> the usb key does work onboard it also works in the unpowered usb hub
<ActionParsnip> TheFallenOne, get googling sir
<posingaspopular> i did
<intelikey> cowlikk read my long post again  ^
<cowlikk> ahh it sliped by me thanks
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, does the keyboard work wih the usb key when its plugged into the onboard?
<maria> chat spain¿
<TheFallenOne> lol the only thing else i know to do that was suggested was dowloading seamonkey drivers but since i can't put a lan line on that box anytime soon i can't just update it and use the packages
<AzAel> keyboard always works
<TheFallenOne> and manual install is a killer with dependencies
<TheFallenOne> so i guess i'll just wait till i can get a hard line on it
<AzAel> where ever i plug it
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, indeed. but thats not the issue right now
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, is the kb plugged into the usb hub?
<AzAel> just cant get a usb storage device to work off the kb
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: now...no only plugged it in there to test
<AzAel> hrmmmm
<TheFallenOne> well thanks for everyones help. later.
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, ok let me google a bit.
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, got anything else usb?
<ActionParsnip> AzAel, like a bluetooth dongle etc
<intelikey> AzAel it's like the little boy sitting on the sidewalk and sturing in a pile of dung, when the sargent walked by and asked him. "son what are you doing?" he said "im making a privet" the sargent asked "why don't you make a sargent?" he replied "cause i don't have enough shit for that"     that's the problem you are having with the key.  not enough ....
<posingaspopular> ActionParsnip: what do i do after i get the updates/
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, reboot is a good choice
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> after the upgrade   not the update
<posingaspopular> after i sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<intelikey> yes after both
<intelikey> or should i say when you have dont both of them.
 * intelikey hates to point at the reset button any more than need be.
<intelikey> ah man sounds like a fire fight.    gota go.
<kraut> moin
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: ha ha
<andrea_> hello guys, i just installed ubuntu on my desktop
<andrea_> but I am not getting any audio..
<andrea_> Usually audio worked smoothly
<jussi01> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<andrea_> can somebody tell me what should I try out?
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: i have also been googleing but all i get is stuff about the volume knob
<cowlikk> intelikey still here?
<posingaspopular> okay rebooted
<posingaspopular> !sound | andrea_
<ubotu> andrea_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cowlikk> anyone help me with login probs
<cowlikk> hanging on gnome-screensaver
<ActionParsnip> cowlikk, wassup
<andrea_> thanks, I will check it
<cowlikk> after logging off then back on  i just get a peach screen
<posingaspopular> okay ActionParsnip, i got the upgrade, update and reboot down
<posingaspopular> now what do i do to get the relevant heard/source files?
<cowlikk> so intelikey said to see the last ps ax stuff and the last one was gnome-screensaver
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, sudo apt-get install linux-hea <press tab>
<ActionParsnip> cowlikk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207123
<ActionParsnip> cowlikk, i'm not the best person to hel pas I disabled mine and I just turn off my monitor :)
<ActionParsnip> power saver > screen saver
<posingaspopular> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49004/
<posingaspopular> i think i need the source first?
<cowlikk> haha thanks for the link i will try what they say brb to let you know
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, try using adept and search for source
<XceII> Thirsts.
<posingaspopular> im seeing the linux source for 2.6.22-14
<posingaspopular> and that's it
<AzAel> heheheh ok forget that for now, im off to load puppy dsl and hirens on my usb key oh and parted magic
<mosiac> anyone here know much about the restricted video drivers for nvidia cards?
<cowlikk> computer hangs on -bash anyone help me?
<AzAel> cowlikk start from scratch ???
<cowlikk> what
<cowlikk> whys that
<XceII> try booting cd..let run take cd out reboot
<AzAel> i was asking if it was an option?
<XceII> ah
<posingaspopular> ActionParsnip: you still around?
<TimS> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, sorry
<posingaspopular> i did, and all i found was the linux-source for 2.6.22
<ubuntu> hello! I'm on the livecd gutsy amd64 and the installation program won't move after I've selected the keyboard layout
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, what kernel you on?
<posingaspopular> 2.6.17-12 generic
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17
<wesley> where do in get compiz fusion icon?
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/source/linux-source-2.6.17
<posingaspopular> E: Package linux-source-2.6.17 has no installation candidate
<posingaspopular> should i check my sources.list? i think the edgy source are commented our
<posingaspopular> out*
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, i'd try find some additional gutsy repos :)
<posingaspopular> i give up and and im going to try vmware again
<posingaspopular> thanks for all the help attempts ActionParsnip ;p
<ratpoison> hello! If I install ATI 's new fglrx drivers w/ AIGLX support, will I have problems in gutsy?
<ratpoison> sorry, badly formed question
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, if you get some more repositorys added to your sources.list
<ratpoison> hello! If I install ATI 's new fglrx drivers w/ AIGLX support, will I have problems upgrading from gutsy to hardy?
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, you might be able to get the headers
<ratpoison> same question applies for KDE 4
<posingaspopular> im not sure which repos though
<posingaspopular> i can show you my sources.list
<wesley> can someone give me the adept fix
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, I'll get you some more repos
<wesley> adept is crased and repo is closed please help
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, here is a world of repos. some have links to their authentication keys too :)
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, http://graymalkin.wordpress.com/2007/09/25/gutsy-repository/
<wesley>  adept is crased and repo is closed please help
<ActionParsnip> wesley, if you do ps -ef | grep adept do you get anything?
<wesley> dont know that not the commando i usual get
<Stevethepirate> !rae
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rae - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wesley>  adept is crased and repo is closed please help
<ActionParsnip> wesley, you need to type that in the console
<wesley> but i get from ubotu always a other code
<ActionParsnip> wesley, the command i told you will see if adept is still running so we can kill it if it is
<ActionParsnip> wesley, what output do you get?
<wesley> dont know
<ActionParsnip> wesley, well did you type it in console and hit enter?
<wesley> i need the code that uboyu always gives if adept is crased
<ActionParsnip> !adeptcrash
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> !adeptcrash | wesley
<ubotu> wesley: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wesley> thanks again XD
<ActionParsnip> wesley, np, you can do those yourself if you know the words to put after the !
<Riddell> ** testers needed of amarok in  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu {hardy,gutsy} main
<Oleander> help: am creating new parition on free space on my hdd for kunbuntu install. what do i pick for location od the new partition (beginning or end?) and use as: ??   mount point: ???
<christianp_> hi all
<posingaspopular> does anyone have a clue as to which directory the C header files for the gcc compiler in kubuntu gutsy are located?
<christianp_> i'm a newbye with kde; i'm used to have ubuntu and this is my first kubuntu experience
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49007/ this msg in vmware in particular
<christianp_> is there an applet to mount/unmount devices (i used it in ubuntu)?
<posingaspopular> christianp_: i think the storage media applet might do it
<posingaspopular> not too sure though
<christianp_> thenks posingaspopular... it's not in the default's one?
 * gukk_devel is back.
<posingaspopular> umm well it should do it automiatically..
<posingaspopular> im not sure what applet you are refering to in ubuntu specifically
<Oleander> Am in kubuntu installation - partition.   it says no root file system is defined. i dont see where i define this. anyone lend me a hand ?
<rabby_> heho
<rabby_> was könnte ich dazu verwenden, ein video vom screen zu "drehen"?
<rabby_> oh, english chan...
<sivaji> Oleander if you are not sure about these thing then i will suggest you to go for automatic partition
<rabby_> which app may i use to capture screen (X)?
<sivaji> rabby_ press print screen key
<rabby_> want to make a little video, not only a screenshot
<sivaji> rabby_ then use istanbul
<sivaji> !istanbul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rabby_> thx
<Oleander> sivaji: ok i'll do that. under guided i selected 30.3gb so does that mean it automatically put linux on that size parition or on the remaindeR?
<sivaji> yes i will create a root partition of size 30GB
<sivaji> it*
<Oleander> ok thanks
<sivaji> Oleander do you have any other OS
<sivaji> in your HD
<Oleander> yeh windows
<Oleander> on separate hdd
<sivaji> Oleander ok fine but in future dont install windows after installed linux
<sivaji> Oleander if such situation comes
<Oleander> why>
<sivaji> Oleander because windows bootstrap loader will remove grub loader
<Oleander> okies
<Oleander> even tho the two os's are on two physically separate hdds?
<kde4> input problem on kubuntu gusty, the keyboad sometimes freezes for some windows, that is cannot input in the firefox address bar while ok in konsole.
<kde4> and sometimes ok in firefox  but not in konsole and dolphin.
<INFOEXCLUDED> how do i make an usb pen kde4 install ?
<Mabo> giorno
<Mabo81> ciao a tutti, vorrei registrare il nick mabo ma è occupato ed in disuso chi posso contattare?
<posingaspopular> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<posingaspopular> !register | Mabo81
<ubotu> Mabo81: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<somekool> I am now getting this error on boot... anyone have any idea why ... http://blog.somekool.net/images/img_4232.jpg
<przychodnia1> Hi
<przychodnia1> anyone from poland here ?
<jussi01> !pl | przychodnia1
<ubotu> przychodnia1: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<przychodnia1> thx
<jussi01> :)
<Mabo> ho i pallini della connessione che continuaano a girare, come li fermo?
<Oleander> help: just installed kubuntu, got the end of install and it said restart and take out Live cd, so restarted took out cd and nothing it happening. am getting like 4 loud beeps with nothing on screen...any idea whats the problem?
<visof> is firefox better than konqueror??
<podr0znik> heh
<podr0znik> of all websites I regularly use, 50% doesn't open properly in Konqueror
<podr0znik> so basically I didn't see a worse browser than Konqueror in a looooong time :)
<pag> of all websites I regularly use 95% work perfectly in Konq. ;)
<pag> some of Web2.0 stuff doesn't work though.
<visof> vote
<visof> every one vote
<visof> hahaha
<podr0znik> well, for me nothing goes above ff, but obviously other people have other experiences/opinions :)
<podr0znik> and that is good, because then those poor people are not making browsers for nothing ;)
<stdin> if the site doesn't work in konqueror, then the site is broken
<stdin> konqueror is 100% standards compliant (unlike most websites)
<Oleander> stdin: can u help me please, just installed kubuntu, got the end of install and it said restart and take out Live cd, so restarted took out cd and nothing it happening. am getting like 4 loud beeps with nothing on screen...any idea whats the problem?
<stdin> do you see the grub screen?
<Oleander> i see nothing complete black on screen, even lcd is on standby (orange light)
<podr0znik> I had also sth "funny" here
<podr0znik> kubuntu suggested me yesterday to update some components - fine, I thought, let's do it
<Oleander> stdin any ideas?
<podr0znik> then I tried to reboot: "Kernel panic, root cannot be mounted... bla bla" something like that
<podr0znik> so... /me did a clean install of kubuntu again
<podr0znik> Oleander, if your monitor is not going from standby, it could be something with bios I suppose
<stdin> Oleander: well if grub doesn't even show it looks like it wasn't installed right
<Xbehave> hmm ive been trying to get a systme setup for a friend for 12hrs now so sorry if ive missed something really simple but, how do i get compiz to start early or fix all the apps jumping out of the system tray
<somekool> I am now getting this error on boot... anyone have any idea why ... http://blog.somekool.net/images/img_4232.jpg
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<stdin> Xbehave: if there isn't a X server running on :0, then remove /tmp/.X0-lock and /tmp/.X11-unix/X0
<Oleander> hey ActionParsnip
 * Jucato redirects stdin to somekool
<stdin> woah, Jucato's here!
<stdin> :)
<Jucato> no I'm not. please ignore :)
<podr0znik> does anybody have problems here with the auto update function of kubuntu 7.10?
<emilsedgh> guess who's back! Jucato !
<Oleander> stdin: got it to show startup screen, but saying primary drive not found. went into bios and in my boot sequence the C drive is number 1, and i cant seem to change it to my linux drive. by the way c drive isnt plugged in to mobo
<Jucato> emilsedgh: who?
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> anyway... gone again :P
<Oleander> stdin: in bios under drive config primary master drive is being regonizsed as the linux drive tho
<podr0znik> Oleander, if C drive is not plugged in to mobo, it cannot be found in BIOS
<stdin> Oleander: then you need to boot into the live CD and reinstall grub
<PoliticianNEW> a general question: is it possible to "halt" Programs so that they do NOT exit but just do nothing (no input, no output, no internal processing of anything) - like they would not get any cpu any longer for a certain period
<stdin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stdin> Oleander: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Oleander> thanks
<stdin> PoliticianNEW: with apps started from the command line yes, you press Ctrl-Z
<stdin> PoliticianNEW: or "kill -STOP (PID)" (I think it's STOP)
<stdin> use kill -CONT to restart it
<emilsedgh> Jucato: you ;)
<stdin> and "fg" for command line apps you stopped
<posingaspopular> Jucato: YOU!
<Jucato> PoliticianNEW: you can right-click on the process in the ProcessTable (Ctrl+Esc) and send the signals that stdin mentioned (SIGSTOP and SIGCONT)
<Jucato> (if those are the right ones)
<Jucato> hheeh hi emilsedgh, hi posingaspopular. (congrats posingaspopular)
<Jucato> but gtg :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: come back soon
<Jucato> yeah, just going to scavenge for some mt.dew-induced sanity. I'll be back :)
<posingaspopular> If i have 3 applications open on the panel, and want to send ALL of them to a different desktop, can I do that? if so, how/
<Oleander> stdin: got it to work damn dell mobo peice of crap
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: i finally installed kubuntu. yay
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, sweet move dude
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, is it firing on all cylinders?
<Oleander> not yet i wanna get the beryl thing u were talking about the other day
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, thats good fun
<podr0znik> if a normal system update (recommended by Adept updater) is making my system crash completely, is this then a hardware compatibility problem? (what I cannot imagine actually)
<Oleander> damn...i partitioned my 120gb hdd in the install to 30gb thinking thats what the linux would install on but its installed on the remaining 86gb
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591580
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, easiest way is to leave the space unpartitioned at install time
<podr0znik> or let me rephrase my question
<Oleander> i tried doing it the manual way but someone on here suggested doing it the guided way.
<podr0znik> after a clean install, there are immediately 76 updated packages available
<podr0znik> I guess it should be normally safe to follow those suggestions and to install them?
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: what do u recommend berly or compiz?
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, guided is best but if the space is unpartitioned the installer will see it and offer to use it for the system drives
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, I use beryl personally but others prefer compiz
<ActionParsnip> podr0znik, I'd get them
<podr0znik> ActionParsnip, ok, but yesterday evening my system completely crashed after doing so (not booting anymore, some error about "Kernel panic")
<podr0znik> so I'm trying to figure out what I did wrong and how to do it better ;)
<somekool> Jucato: ???
<somekool> I am now getting this error on boot... anyone have any idea why ... http://blog.somekool.net/images/img_4232.jpg
<jussi01> Oleander: beryl doesnt exist anymore - it merged with compiz...
<Oleander> oh ok
<jussi01> Oleander: so unless you are using feisty or older...
<jussi01> !compiz | Oleander
<ubotu> Oleander: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> !!
<podr0znik> ActionParsnip, any idea about that error?
<ActionParsnip> podr0znik, what packages need updating?
<podr0znik> well, I must admit that usually I don't look at that
<podr0znik> when Adept suggest an update, I just execute it
<podr0znik> the same yesterday evening, but then it didn't boot anymore and was complaining about Kernel panic, that root couldn't mounted or sth like that
<ActionParsnip> sth?
<podr0znik> I didn't write down the complete error
<ActionParsnip> iexecute the updates too
<podr0znik> then I have no idea what I'm doing wrong
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> let me google
<ActionParsnip> what kernel you on at the moment?
<ActionParsnip> uname -r
<podr0znik> 2.6.22-14-generic
<podr0znik> the one supplied with 7.10
<podr0znik> 'cause I did clean install
<podr0znik> and no updates yet
<TimS> Anyone here use AcidRip? It always gives me a file where the audio is arround 20ms out from the video, how could I fix this?
<akram> test
<akram> how to install compiz?
<Stevethepirate> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<akram> thx^
<ActionParsnip> podr0znik, you could try updating just the kernel (?)
<ActionParsnip> podr0znik, or update individual things and reboot inbetween
<ActionParsnip> podr0znik, see whats making it die
<etfb> podr0znik: did you say that -14 is the latest kernel?  There's a discussion on #ubuntu right now that touches on that.  Wasn't there an upgrade a day or so ago?
<etfb> I just noticed: Ctrl+Shift+W doesn't close Firefox any more - it used to, but it hasn't since I upgraded to Gutsy.  Has something changed?
<etfb> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<posingaspopular> alt+f4 closes firefox...
<FatalError> etfb, isn't it usually just ctrl+w ?
<posingaspopular> ctrl+w closes the tab...
<Pete_^> etfb: Not sure why its changed, but if I hit ctrl-w with only one tab open, it quits
<Pete_^> ctrl-w quits the last one too.
<Pete_^> (With Konqueror I'm used to ctrl-q for quit, and ctrl-w to close tabs)
<Stevethepirate> lol
<etfb> Pete_^: I hated that option, so I switched it off
<ActionParsnip> Pete_^, thats cos you closed ALL thetabs. It does it on mine too
<lucky_lucas> Hi any qt4 libs is needed for a proper kubuntu ?
<lucky_lucas> Or can I remove libqt4-core without any trouble
<Jucato> lucky_lucas: I think only the Kubuntu Hardware Database and/or Speedcrunch depend on qt4
<lucky_lucas> Jucato: arf I don't want to mess up the current default install of qt4
<ActionParsnip> lucky_lucas, kde4 uses it too :D
<moofoo> hello, i've configured a luks with cryptosetup, but /etc/init.d/cryptdisks does not ask for a password on startup (i tried the patch from 62751 though I'm running gutsy but this still don't help) any idea why this does not work? one remark: the drive is attached via usb... and manually starting cryptdisks from console later on works fine
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: but that hardly qualifies as "proper Kubuntu" :D
<lucky_lucas> I want to use the qt-copy for building kde4 from svn
<Jucato> lucky_lucas: sure no problem w/ that
<Jucato> lucky_lucas: following the guide on techbase.kde.org, it won't mess w/ any system installed packages (qt3/4 or kde3)... but using qt-copy would be redundant
<lucky_lucas> Yes but while building kdesdk, cmake take my libqtxml from /usr/lib instead of home kde-devel qt-copy
<lucky_lucas> Jucato: the guide on techbase isn't that up to date about the mess about qt4
<Jucato> lucky_lucas: which mess?
<lucky_lucas> Cmake would take the unpatched packages version of qt4 instead of using qt-copy
<Jucato> lucky_lucas: theoretically, kde4 should be able to build with no problem using a vanilla qt 4.3.2... if it doesn't, that's a major bug. so it really shouldn't matter which qt4 you use
<Jucato> hm... that's strange...
<tatters> I have lost my toolbar somehow ,,what do I need to type in" run " to bring up the preferences so I can un-check auto hide
<Jucato> tatters: kcontrol
<Jucato> then go to Desktop -> Panels
<lucky_lucas> my $qtdir env  points to home kde-devel but while building kdesdk, cmake complains about /usr/whatever libqtxml
<Jucato> if by "toolbar" you mean "panel"
<lucky_lucas> instead of the qt-copy one
<tatters> k,thnx , yes it the panel that contains kmenu and systray
<Jucato> tatters: yep. then kcontrol it is
<Jucato> lucky_lucas: hm... strange indeed... can you try asking in #kde4-devel about this?
<tatters> Jucato: thans that did the trick
<lucky_lucas> Ok it's for sure a mess in my env since i cleaned qt several time etc... but I will go there
<Jucato> lucky_lucas: it might also be specific to kdesdk only
<Jucato> hm... gtg...
<lucky_lucas> Jucato: runing cmakekde on kdesdk tells me  Found Qt-Version 4.3.3 (using /home/kde-devel/qt-copy/bin/qmake)
<lucky_lucas> It tells me it tries to build /usr/lib/libqtxml.so, but there is no target
<[ExCluSiVe_v2]> Çäîðîâà
<[ExCluSiVe_v2]> Êòî ïîäñêàæåò êàê íàñòðîèòü SOCKS
<jussi01> !en | [ExCluSiVe_v2]
<ubotu> [ExCluSiVe_v2]: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tatters> In remote places / samba shares I get error  "cannot find any groups maybe because a firewall is enabled" however if I use konqueror and type smb://192.etc.etc I can see all the shares, I would have thought they both sing from the same hymn sheet?
<peter_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sigma> the repo versions are easier to install
<Lopin> Anyone know how to do updates on a PC that's not on the internet?
<zakame> apt-cacher, etc?
<sigma> i never update personally, too scared it will break something
<Lopin> I'm trying to work on a computer for one of my cousins, but my aunt refuses to have internet access, so how would I update/ install new packages while offline?
<sigma> i think it would be a mission because ul have to download all the packages
<ActionParsnip> Lopin, do it at your place every now and again
<FatalError> sounds like a job for RFC 1149
<Lopin> I'm only here temporarily...  I'm here for about a month, so I'm using th neighbors wifi to get on the internet as is...
<tatters> I built a vm with diskless remote boot linux  installs ubuntu using pxe it also caches latest packages using apt-cacher so basically I can plug the ethernet into any pxe capable network card and it automatically installs latest ubuntu + updates
<ActionParsnip> Lopin, just get them to do it whenever they can
<Lopin> The computer I'm working on is older, and doesn't have a wireless card...
<Lopin> tatters: What?
<tatters> the target pc requires no internet
<ActionParsnip> Lopin, you can buy them for real cheap
<Lopin> Purchasing Hardware is out of the question...
<Lopin> tatters: You'll have to explain this to me...
<tatters> look into DRBL
<Lopin> tatters: Like, how to pull it off...
<Lopin> DRBL?
<ActionParsnip> Lopin, if you are there only a month how are future updates going occur?
<ActionParsnip> Lopin, USB wifi is about 10 quid
<proud_kubuntu> hello peoples...
<ActionParsnip> hi proud_kubuntu
<proud_kubuntu> you're all KDE user's?
<ActionParsnip> proud_kubuntu, I do yes
<tatters> Lopin http://drbl.sourceforge.net/
<kroatia> how 'r' u
<ActionParsnip> kroatia, not too bad, you ok?
<kroatia> yes
<kroatia> using Konversaation for the first time...
<kroatia> *Konversation
<kroatia> and i like it
<ScottG> I'm an Xchat fan myself..
<kroatia> well, i just installed Kubuntu (not the first time), didn't get time to install it
<ScottG> I see.. yeah.. I've used Xchat on every Linux distro up to now so it's one of the first things I add..
<ActionParsnip> hydrairc for my XP lappy at work. Konversation for me too
<ScottG> I like Kubuntu.. the first sign that everything works is getting bored with it, which I am..
<ActionParsnip> ScottG, i'm like that]
<kroatia> nah, I first install important updates from my CD (i don't want to download 300mb every 12 days :))
<ScottG> added ubuntu-desktop last night just to play with it..
<tatters> That like saying you getting bored with the plate your food is served on
<sigma> hey isn't the next beta of hardy due out tomorrow?
<kroatia> i've been on Ubuntu 4 a long time, but  when i saw the functions of Kubuntu, i switched immediately
<kroatia> i like Edit KDE Menu best
<ScottG> tatters: more like getting bored with the surroundings while eating.. the amiance maybe?
<ScottG> ambiance
<neville__> ambience =]
<kroatia> i have that weird habit, i just like installing OS over and over (habit from XP)
<neville__> =/
<neville__> i was like that
<ScottG> well.. I turned off spell check in xchat.. I'm normally great at spelling but I don't use the word ambience much :)
<neville__> so i just made another computer with which to do it =]
<kroatia> so, any of you guys from Balkan?
<ScottG> yeah.. I have PCLinuxOS and Kubuntu on this main PC, that's it..
<ScottG> I'm in the US.
<tatters> Vm took care of that addiction for me
<ActionParsnip> kroatia, I used to do slipstream installs and use nlite. see how far i could hack it. but with kubuntu i can just work
<ScottG> I use virtualbox for some things like testing hardy..
<kroatia> i live in Croatia, but i really like hanging out on english forums/blogs/chats ect.
<ScottG> so how is the weather in Croatia this time of year?
<kroatia> cold
<kroatia> it's very cold
<kroatia> it's so cold, that i have a cold :)
<ScottG> it's about -2 C here
<jussi01> !ot | kroatia  ScottG
<ubotu> kroatia  ScottG: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> is there a plugin for autocomplete in firefox so I don't have to have the googletoolbar showing?
<kroatia> wow... -2?
<ScottG> ok.. was not aware of the off topic channel..
<kroatia> anyway, which browser do u use on Kubuntu?
<ScottG> Firefox
<kroatia> i'm pretty much satisfied with konqueror, but i don't nov how to enlarge f'ckin photos
<kroatia> *know
<jussi01> kroatia: please dont swear - even with the '
<kroatia> 'k, wont do it again, sorry
<jussi01> :)
<kroatia> after using ubuntu for few HOURS my friend was like "HEY, THIS ISN'T WINDOWS! I CAN'T PLAY NFS:PRO STREET ON THIS THING!"
<kroatia> he just liked the effects
<ScottG> some people (who play games) are meant for dual boot or Windows..
<Zombie> kroatia: Did he consider trying to run it under Wine?
<ActionParsnip> kroatia, if you got a little cash, cedega is a great gaming platform app :D
<Downix> I run my Windows games on Linux using Cedega
<tatters> Else run window and ubuntu in Vware to save duel boot
<kroatia> yeah... he would lose nerves by booting XP then Linux, and over and over... @Zombie- yes, but he didnt wanted to type "wine play.exe" every time...
<kroatia> Cedega isn't free..
<tatters> Native window +Vmware with ubuntu =no issues
<kroatia> of course, you can download it from phazeddl.com...
<jussi01> nor is windows...
<kroatia> right..
<Zombie> I'm planning an X-mas Day Linux LAN war.
<Downix> Kroatia:  With WINE I just install it, then it's added to my KDE menu like any other app
<kroatia> some of them aren't, dont know why :S
<Downix> Did you install them using WINE?
<kroatia> oh, your saying for Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kroatia, i know its not free. thats why i said if yu got some spare cash. Its cheaper than windows
<jussi01> kroatia: you can make a new entry quite simpl
<kroatia> *you're
<jussi01> y
<Downix> kroatia: Yes, as this *is* the Kubuntu channel....
<kroatia> he don't want do do it, when he can do it in 2mins on Win
<Downix> 2 mins on Win, really?
<Downix> That's amazing, NFL:PRO took over 15 minutes to install for me
<Downix> under Windows
<Downix> (don't like the game, waste of money for me)
<kroatia> no, i mean creating a shortcut, cracking the game and playing it :)
<jussi01> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<kroatia> i just said that he cracks it...
<ActionParsnip> kroatia, cedega is $15 USD. I'd pay it hapily
<Downix> cracking is illegal by copyright law, as it breaks the EULA which is enforced by copyright law
<kroatia> in croatia that is..46$
<kroatia> i don't do it... i have originals
<kroatia> and 46$ is a lot around here... it's 300kuna's
<kroatia> *kunas
<jussi01> Ok, please keep this on topic - Kubuntu support
<Downix> indeed
<Downix> which reminds me, does Kubuntu on SPARC run in 32 or 64-bit mode userland?
<moope1> hullo, does anyone know how to create a zip file with dolphin. When I actually select the files. all the compression options disappear. The zip option is not there anyhow :(
<kroatia> is there any off-topic Kubuntu room?
<kroatia> moope1- which files do you want to compress?
<Downix> yes #kubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> !ot | kroatia
<ubotu> kroatia: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lg188> hello
<Jucato> moope1: does your selection include both files and folders?
<kroatia> just wanted to ask that
<ActionParsnip> moope1, use zip zipfile.zip file1 file2 file3
<lg188> i am shearing
<Jucato> or use Ark, or use Konqueror :)
<lg188> searching*
<ActionParsnip> !zip | moope1
<ubotu> moope1: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<moope1> Jucato: yes
<moope1> ActionParsnip: Im not asking how to do it with command line
<Jucato> moope1: it's a known bug with D3lphin
<moope1> ActionParsnip: I know how to do that
<lg188> for some dj proggy but i don't find the right one :(
<ActionParsnip> moope1, sorry, its all i know
<moope1> Jucato: Thanks. I think its a bit better than konqueror tho
<moope1> ActionParsnip: Yeah Me too. but everyone says I must get into these new guis
<moope1> :D
<Jucato> use what you need/want to use... not what someone tells you to :)
<Jucato> and I'm telling you to use Konqueror instead :P
<ActionParsnip> moope1, why, the CLI is universal. why learn several GUIs
<Downix> 8)
<Downix> I tried to get Opera installed, wouldn't work
<moope1> ActionParsnip, Users
<moope1> I got a bad case of the users man
<ActionParsnip> moope1, doesnt ark click in with dolphin?
<lg188>  i search for a Dj program and who  is the best ?
<ActionParsnip> moope1, try peazip
<lg188> its o so quit its o so still
<lg188> i mean talk
<lg188> lest talk about .... i dont know if there ar children so i dont sing it
<ActionParsnip> anyone got kde on an eee pc?
<ActionParsnip> well...kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> its late (for me)
 * Jucato is not lucky enough to have one
<lg188> eee ?
<ActionParsnip> lg188, the asustek eee pc
<lg188> i have kubuntundapper on a pc
<lg188> ooh no
 * ActionParsnip wants one
<Jucato> lg188: Asus Eee PC. different thing
<lg188> ActionParsnip: sorry i don't have it
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: someone has installed Ubuntu, so I guess it's not so far from Kubuntu
<Jucato> although I would be more worried about stuff on the kernel/driver level... like wireless and power management
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, www.efficientpc.co.uk will installand check it for 20 quid :D
<sgm> Ïðèâåò âñåì
 * lg188 sings *its o so quit its o so still*
<ActionParsnip> whats everyones latest kubuntu project?
<sgm> Êòî ïîäñêàæåò êàê Socks fcnhjbnm
<sgm> Êòî ïîäñêàæåò êàê Socks íàñòðîèòü
<bazhang> ActionParsnip: I got an eeepc and use kubuntu, just not together; does that count?
<Jucato> sgm: English please
<bazhang> sgm: this is an English channel
<Jucato> or are you just spamming :)
<Pete_^> I think so
 * lg188 eat some cookies
<sgm> =|[::Jucato::]|=> Ðîññèÿ
<lg188> !spam | sgm
<ubotu> sgm: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Jucato> sgm: last warning. English only
<sgm> Ùÿ ïåðåâîä÷èê ïîñòàâëþ
<lg188> oooh auto operator from chanserv :)
 * lg188 sings *its o so quit its o so still*
<Pete_^> o so quit? ;)
<Downix> Ok, I hate how hard it id to get through google tech support
<ActionParsnip> Downix, why you calling em?
<lg188> for those Belgian people here : music for life rules really listen to stubru
<Downix> ActionParsnip: We haven't had any adsence reporting since Dec 4th, on all 3000+ of our domains
<ActionParsnip> wow thats really bad
<Downix> rather perplexed as to the cause
<Downix> we check every 1st and 15th, so we just spotted it
 * lg188 sings *its o so quiet its o so still* "awake people of Linux "and eat from his coockie
<stdin> lg188: slightly ironic you used !spam on sgm, isn't it...
<lg188> kk i got it :)
<sgm> Regard ,who can help to adjust Socks
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install hands; pullup /dev/leftsock; pullup rightsock
<ActionParsnip> HAHAHA
<lg188> stdin: i at least spam in English
<lg188> :D
<sgm> I from russia I bad write in english
<jussi01> !ru | sgm
<ubotu> sgm: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ActionParsnip> libhands also installs scratch and grab. it also adds extra functionality to touch ;)
<sgm> !ru
<lg188> ?
<pteague_work> hmm... now to try to get firefox's url to stop on certain characters...  anybody have any ideas?
<loucas> hello
<jussi01> !hi | loucas
<ubotu> loucas: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<loucas> my nightmare return
<lg188> loucas:  what are your talking about ?
<loucas> i dont have any sound on kubuntu
<loucas> i have migrated from ubuntu
<jussi01> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lg188> aiih you have speakers ?
<loucas> no is an ibm levono thinkcenter ....no sepakers
<lg188> sepaker ?????
<loucas> speaker :)
<lg188> kk
<lg188> what means a purple thing before a name
 * lg188 sings *its o so quiet its o so still* "awake people of Linux "and i eat from my cookie
<intExDK> I have a problem with my XMMS. When I added a track to my playlist, it displayed wrong title and artist. I clicked "File Info" and changed Title and Artist. Even after doing that, it still displays the original name in the playlist. I have tried removing it and adding it again. No change. Anybody have a clue?
<lg188> i don't think so ...
 * lg188 sings *its o so quiet its o so still* "awake people of Linux "and i eat from my cookie
<intExDK> Found a solution. Started Dolphin with kdesu, and changed the title in meta info instead.
<onishidato> hola
<onishidato> how can we get one's ip?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks : )
<lg188> hi
<onishidato> !hello | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> hehe , Hi onishidato, lg188
<lg188> BluesKaj:  onishidato ?
<onishidato> BluesKaj: do you know how to get someone IP?
<onishidato> lg188: it's me
<Hamra> hi, i asked yesterday for a solution to the low resolution in the login screen, sombody told me to "sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm" and then install it again, but this didnt help! any ideas?
<Hamra> onishidato: you mean in a local network?
<BluesKaj> onishidato, someone in the the chat here ?
<pteague_work> anybody have any ideas on how to get firefox's urlbar to stop on certain characters?  like on windows if the urlbar has http://phpfi.com/284070 & i double click anywhere in the 284070 it selects only that instead of the entire url - not only that, but i can use CTRL+arrow key to navigate through segments of text in the urlbar... i.e. it will stop on /, =, &, ?, etc
<onishidato> BluesKaj, Hamra: some one who chat with me throught Kopete
<Hamra> sorry, no idea
<lg188> onishidato left ?
<BluesKaj> I think he could use traceroute or xtraceroute, but some IP addys are hidden
<BluesKaj> DNS lookup, but I never used it
<onishidato> BluesKaj: do you know how to do?
<BluesKaj> no onishidato , but check this site : http://linux.die.net/man/1/host
<onishidato> BluesKaj: thks s much
<BluesKaj> do you know the whois command onishidato , dunno if it works in kopete
<onishidato> BluesKaj: i have try
<onishidato> BluesKaj: nothing happened
<onishidato> BluesKaj: ping also
<BluesKaj> onishidato, I think this is better : http://linux.die.net/man/1/dig
<pteague_work> i figured out my firefox issue...  layout.word_select.stop_at_punctuation ... it's turned off by default seemingly on everything except windows
<BluesKaj> onishidato, sometimes just doing a ' whois ' will give an IP address
<onishidato> BluesKaj: sometimes like Pidgin has
<virnik> i got cosmetic problem here
<virnik> I am using Kubuntu Gutsy, and Xchat
<virnik> but Xchat dock icon sometimes shows up too big
<virnik> can somebody tell me hot to make it tiny, like other icons in dock?
<onishidato> vinik: in tray icon?
<onishidato> virnik: in tray icon?
<virnik> onishidato: near hours...
<virnik> or clock
<virnik> so, classic icon dock, where you got kmix icon...
<onishidato> virnik: got it
<virnik> so this icon sometimes shows up good...tinz
<virnik> tiny
<virnik> but in most cases, it is much more larger
<virnik> and ugly
<virnik> or can i switch it off? i can use kdocker...it looks the same
<virnik> but this is really ugly
<PsySine> I'm running gutsy and need the realplay package, should i add the feisty-commercial repo or is there anything better suited?
<the_ru> Does anyone know how to get a Radeon R300 working properly?
<BluesKaj> PsySine, try the helix player , if you repos are all open like medibuntu , it's the linux version of realplayer
<the_ru> I dunno what's wrong... It gets into the right resolution, but the picture is squashed
<the_ru> and xvidtune doesn't want to help out :-(
<trappist> BluesKaj: maybe I'm mistaken, but I don't think that's exactly true.  I'm pretty sure helix lacks a lot of functionality of realplayer, which does have a linux version, and is separate from helix
<PsySine> BluesKaj: i think helix player can't play real media. i think is has no proprietary codecs at all
<BluesKaj> well, i guess you answered your own question then PsySine ...try the proprietary realplayer for linux.
<PsySine> i installed realplay from feisty-commercial and it seems to work fine :)
<BluesKaj> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin ?
<PsySine> BluesKaj: the realplay package in deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<BluesKaj> oh , i keep thinking in terms of ' Gutsy '
<itsjustme> Hi all... How in kdeubuntu do you see all the harddrives on a sys.. As fedora, it shows the drive icons on the desktop...   thx
<jsl> is there a way to specify what screen a [firefox] windows should open, when launched from command line?
<trappist> jsl: can you rephrase that?
<itsjustme> how do I see all the hd's on my sys
<trappist> oh, you want to specify which monitor, on a multi-display system, to open a window on?
<jsl> yes
<jsl> I'm using a laptop with a docking station. when I'm a work I've a lcd panel connected to the docking station that I use with the internal lcd (dual head). when I reboot at home, with only the internal lcd, and lauches firefox, it tries to open at hte other monitor...
<jsl> and then dies
<trappist> jsl: I think it depends on *how* you do multiple monitors.  I imagine you have them arranged like a single desktop, so the only way I know to do that is if the app allows you to specify coordinates (usually a geometry option) on the command line
<jsl> thing is, the last thing I do before logging out at work, is to replace xorg.conf with another that's only got one monitor (I haven't found a way to properly set it up:/ )
<jsl> so there shouldn't be another screen to place it on
<trappist> jsl: ok so maybe firefox is remembering the coordinates it last opened at, and now those coordinates don't exist and it can't handle it
<reineur> hello
<jsl> hmmm... I've got the option to extend the desktop to 3360x1050 (which is what I do at work, two panels at 1680x1050)
<jsl> but I'm using 1680x1050
<jsl> I tried renaming the profile directory, that didn't do anything
<jsl> nor purging and reinstalling firefox
<blaman> guys does anyone knows if there is a way to keep track of a specific applications cpu usage?
<jsl> but when I'll get back to work, and launch firefox, it will open fine - at the other monitor
<trappist> try renaming the whole ~/.mozilla - if that doesn't work it's probably not firefox that's keeping the geometry info
<trappist> blaman: top
<jsl> trappist: I've done that, that doesnt do anything
<jsl> I think its kde that screws up
<trappist> jsl: I'm starting to think the same thing
<blaman> trappist oh i know top but i am more interested in something like a graph like the ones in ksysguard exept than i want to monotor a specific application and not like cpu usage in general
<jsl> hmm.. there is a --display option in the command line, how do I find out what this display is called?
<trappist> jsl: echo $DISPLAY
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, you have the option of copying and pasting or linking the drives in storage media to the desktop
<sigma_kubuntu> can i write a script that executes 3 xrandr commands one after the other?
<jsl> firefox --display=:0 -g-fatal-warnings <--- that does nothing
<trappist> jsl: I wonder if you can kill kwin and start firefox - it won't have window decorations, but we might learn something, and then you could restart kwin
<jsl> sure
<jsl> two secs
<jsl> that did nothing
<trappist> lame.
<jsl> (had to switch to tty1 to restart kwin, after I killed it I couldnt set focus to any windows :P)
<sigma_kubuntu> anyone?
<jsl> use a for loop?
<jsl> or just write the command on three lines after each other?
<jsl> :P
<jsl> hmm...
<sigma_kubuntu> ok and i mark the file as executable?
<Jucato> sigma_kubuntu: in your bash script, put "command1 && command2 && command3"
<jsl> now firefox lauches just fine :P
<jsl> sigma_kubuntu: chmod +x filename.sh
<Jucato> that would execute the commands one after the other *only if* the previous command finished executing
<Jucato> (otherwise use & instead of &&)
<Jucato> for more info about bash scripting, I think there's a #bash channel...
<jsl> hmm.. wonder what made firefox start lauching at the right display...
<Lacrymology> is there an easy way of getting my machine specifications?
<Lacrymology> like, processor, RAM, OS, etc
<jsl> Lacrymology: lspci
<jsl> and lshw
<Lacrymology> thanks
<jsl> np
<jsl> then you have lsusb and lspcmcia
<BluesKaj> Lacrymology, there's a utility called 'system info' , if I recall, works fine on kde , it might already be installed by default
<BluesKaj> actually  "Sysinfo"
<trappist> yeah I don't think lspci shows processor, ram or OS
<itsjustme> how can I see my hd's in kde,,,, I tried konqouer and i still don't see the drives
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, you have the option of copying and pasting or linking the drives in storage media to the desktop
<suppaman> hi
<jsl> kinfocenter is nice too
<jsl> :P
<suppaman> a friend installed kubuntu 7.10 but his bootloader is messed up, is there a kde too with a wizard for grub ?
<virnik> can somebody know how to force Xchat to show normal icon in docker?
<virnik> cos it shows sometime really huge icon at the clock bar
<virnik> it is ugly
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, look in the panel , choose System Menu/Storage Media
<itsjustme> i see it but cant access it              hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<jsl> btw: adept installer hangs for like 30 secs and more when selecting > 10 programs to install... wouldn't it be better to do another thread for dependency solving and keeping the interface snappy?
<itsjustme> its my windows ntfs file hd... I can't see in it
<jsl> itsjustme: you need to either start it with kdesu or give your user access to the filesys (?) group (hang on - I'll check what the group is called)
<jsl> sec
<itsjustme> cool thanks but I wouldn't know what to do with it
<jsl> I'll tell you
<jsl> just a sec
<itsjustme> k
<jsl> (this is btw another thing in kubuntu that's "broken" by design - it should give some "I need elevated privelidges to continue - enter password or cansel" thingie instead of showing that useless error message)
<jsl> itsjustme: your going to add yourself to the "disk" group. to do this, go K-->System Settings-->User Management-->Enter Administrator mode-->Select yourself-->Click Modify-->Secondary Groups-->Select-->find "disk" in the left coumnlum and click add
<jsl> then ok/apply your way out of the thing
<itsjustme> k, ill try it
<itsjustme> didn't work,, Do I have to reboot?
<FatalError> you have to log out and back in for group changes to take a effect, utually
<FatalError> usually
<itsjustme> ok, ill seeys i n aa bit
<robbin> Hi
<itsjustme> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<FatalError> if you run "id" does it show the group you added?
<robbin> swe?
<jsl> itsjustme: did you reboot / restart x?
<itsjustme> I logged out
<FatalError> itsjustme, open a terminal and run id
<itsjustme> all kinds a stuff in there
<jsl>  but is disk there?
<FatalError> do you see the group you added?
<jsl> ,6(disk), <--- that's what "id" tells me
<itsjustme> y  disk is added or at least it is there
<jsl> hmm
<itsjustme> i can only access my linux hard drive
<suppaman> bye
<FatalError> did you look in /media?
<jsl> hmm
<itsjustme> im going to konquerer and looking in the storage media link
<itsjustme> I see the icons for all the drives but can only access my ubuntu drive
<itsjustme> cant get into windoz... now I know that "that's ok" but there is some stuffs I need on there..lol
<jsl> remembered something: sudo aptitude install ntfs-config
<Hamra> well, im not i "disk" group, but im mounting everything well, maybe its something in mount options? like read write access given to root only?
<itsjustme> k
<FatalError> when you click on the windows drive you got "permission denied"?
<jsl> then just add your drive with the ntfs-tool on the system menu
<itsjustme> FatalError this is what I get... Im working on something jsl is suggesting hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<JuJuBee> I would like to add yp-auth support to my existing squid installation.  How do I do this?
<itsjustme> jsl kind of name do I add??
<itsjustme> set a mount point it says
<jsl> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<itsjustme> J S L    u the man
<jsl> then enter "windows!
<jsl> err
<itsjustme> done and works
<itsjustme> thx
<jsl> without the !
<jsl> :P
<jsl> :)
<cloneyin> hello, how do i enable ssh on my box?
<itsjustme> Now   is anyone up to the real challenge..
<jsl> dunno why this is made so "hard"
<jsl> :)
<rothchild> evenin' all
<Hamra> itsjustme, go to system settings/advanced/disks and filesystems, double-click the partition you want, and check the mount point, and the security in the bottom
<itsjustme> Its not hard,, Just be patient.. there is plenty of knoledgeable people here to help
<jussi01> !ssh | cloneyin
<ubotu> cloneyin: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<itsjustme> Does anyone else have a toshiba laptop A205-s4707???   Massive problems with getting sound!
<jussi01> itsjustme: what kind of sound card does it have?
<jsl> well.... it should "just work".. they install ntfs-3g by default - then there should be a way for anyone to use it
<itsjustme> I think it a hda intel
<jussi01> !intelhda | itsjustme
<ubotu> itsjustme: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jussi01> :)
<cloneyin> how can i allow it?
<itsjustme> yea but it didnt work the last time I tried it////  dont know how to move the files around to the dest folder\\
<cloneyin> how can i allow ssh
<itsjustme> I have the files on the sys\
<jussi01> cloneyin: read the link the bot gave you!
<cloneyin> i have no time
<cloneyin>  i gotta go to work now
<cloneyin> please tell me shoudl be one simple command
<Dr_willis> install the sshd server.
<jussi01> itsjustme: if you need to move files as root, press super + r and type: kdesu dolphin
<Dr_willis> !find ssh
<itsjustme> I was working with  a guy last week on this issue and we got almost all the way and he had to leave.. Is there some other brake sole willing to walk me through the install of sound on my laptop?
<ubotu> Found: openssh-client, openssh-server, ssh, ssh-askpass-gnome, aolserver4-nssha1 (and 28 others)
<jussi01> cloneyin: sudo apt-get install ssh
<jussi01> sigh
<cloneyin> ok wait
 * Dr_willis alsays finds it amuseing when people ask him to 'wait' on IRC.
<rothchild> isitjustme where did you get to and what is left to do?
<cloneyin> so by default ssh is not installed
<cloneyin> umm....
<itsjustme> not knowing what I wass doing, he left and I ended up reinstalling the os
<itsjustme> because it ended up worst than it started
<rothchild> ok, so you've a fresh install with no sound?
<cloneyin> hpw about remote desktop?
<itsjustme> I have the files downloaded already and am flashing them to the laptop now if someone could walk me through the install
<Dr_willis> cloneyin,  that is often done with the 'vncserver' program . I reccomend  the 'vnc4server' package.
<cloneyin> so by default its not installed ,correct?
<Dr_willis> cloneyin,  and correct. SSH server is not installed by default. Ubuntu tries to not install any services by default.
<Dr_willis> When in doubt - take the most secure option. :)
<rothchild> itsjustme I'll try but I don't know how much use I'll be :-)
<itsjustme> last attempt we removed the mods and I ended up with no sound in both the ubuntu (which had non anyway) and my windows too.. So I got the win up and reinstalled its sound but I still have no sound on my fresh install of ubuntu
<Dr_willis> the gnome and kde desktops have a vnc/shareing feature. thats using the vnc protocal. but thats not the same as the vnc4server.
<cloneyin> thanks all,     i appreciate the help
<rothchild> changing linux drivers wouldn't break the windows one, that stopped because the first instruction on that page is to turn off sound in the BIOS
<flavietto> cloneyin: try nomachine nx
<flavietto> much better than vnc
<itsjustme> well, it looked like a pretty complicated procedure so If any knoledgeable people can help me out I would apprec. it..  :)
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  Hmm.. anything you do in ubuntu shouldent be affecting windows at all.. You must be really good at breaking things. :)
<itsjustme> hahahahah   I guess so because thats what happeded
<rothchild> it's not as bad as it look (I don't think)
<itsjustme> Im ready if you r
<itsjustme> should we go private
<rothchild> Nah it's ok, firstly have you tested your new install completely?
<itsjustme> how to test an install\
<rothchild> ie system settings /sounds / test sounds (+make sure it's all sensible settings?)
<itsjustme> oh
<itsjustme> yea
<itsjustme> I have been there last week... Ill look at it again now
<rothchild> put a cd in etc (it's always better to start with the simple stuff!)
<itsjustme> no sound on test...  sound is enabled
<Dr_willis> if you try to play a sound in the media player does it seem to be playing and you just get no output?
<itsjustme> h/o
<itsjustme> I looked at the setting in sound and when done i clicked ok and it says restarting sound sys.... but it is taking forever
<itsjustme> 0 to 95% over and over
<itsjustme> put a cd in but nothing is happening
<itsjustme> opened konquer storage media... nothing is listed
<rothchild> I think that's a different issue to the sound not working
<itsjustme> ok,,,  using   ksCD and it looks working but no sound
<itsjustme> the kscd is playing the cd without sound and there is an error
<itsjustme> it is Error getting freedb entry
<itsjustme> there is vol on the taskbar
<rothchild> ok cool, there's another guide to getting it all working here http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/11/26/fix-no-sound-for-ubuntu-in-toshiba-satellite-a205-s4707/
<itsjustme> THATS the one we used but this guy that helped me last week said there are a few needed changes that need to be made to that install
<itsjustme> Do you want to try walking through it with me?
<rothchild> if you've been there maybe we're better off with the official ubuntu guide
<rothchild> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<itsjustme> ok thx...  I guess I was having issues getting the files from the desktop to the correct dir
<rothchild> just start at the top and let us know where you get stuck, the guide looks pretty comprehensive
<itsjustme> ok
<itsjustme> thx
<itsjustme>  
<rothchild> you need to put them in /src which a system folder so you'll need a bunch of sudo
<Dr_willis> i always install mc. and use it to do my root needing file managing needs. :)
<itsjustme> hhmmmnnn  that website isnt working
<rothchild> which one?
<itsjustme> the taufan one
<itsjustme> ill try the other
<rothchild> don't bother just stick with the ubuntu one, it's the same info
<itsjustme> k.. thx
<pteague_work> is there a way to get kate to apply a particular syntax coloring to a file without having to save the file first?
<itsjustme> Funny, since I made the changes to the hard drive thing I cant go online... Rebooting
<lena> alguien que quiera tocar el tema de linux?
<ardchoille> !es | lena
<ubotu> lena: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lena> gracias ubotu
<itsjustme> working now... Ill try that site
<jussi01> !thanks | lena
<ubotu> lena: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<FatalError> pteague_work, Tools->Highlighting
<tzd> need help with fast desktop (using shortcuts to change virtual desktop) switching please.
<jussi01> tzd: ctrl + alt + arrow
<rothchild> itsjustme cool, let us know how you get on
<pteague_work> FatalError> awesome, thanks! :)
<tzd> jussi01:  doesn't work, which is fine... although i would like to have F1 for desktop 1 and F2 for desktop 2
<FatalError> np
<tzd> jussi01:  im currently using compiz fusion as well in case that matters
<itsjustme> rothchild   OK getting my 1st error...  after getting the latest drivers    line 2 executed says...  cp: missing distination file operand
<itsjustme> i am in usr/src/alsa noow
<itsjustme> ~download
<itsjustme> i need that folder
<Dr_willis> was it one you make? or one that the source made?
<itsjustme> I guess I need to make the folder
<Dr_willis> ~ implies that its in your home dir.. Soundst o me like the docs said to Download stuff to /home/Whatever/download
<itsjustme> the files are on my flash
<Dr_willis> then use the path to your flash drive. :()
<Dr_willis> and NO i dont know what that is. :) /media/SOMTHING
<itsjustme> yes that wass the next q? lol
<itsjustme> ill try drag
<Dr_willis> rember when i said learning to use 'mc' is handy? :) its a decnt file manager to use as root.
<rusty> http://tinyurl.com/249rjg
<Dr_willis> of course learning to use the shell is handy also.
<itsjustme> could not read
<Dr_willis> do you even see the files on the flash drive?
<itsjustme> ok,,,  they r on the desktop
<itsjustme> sudo mkdir ~/downloads
<itsjustme> is that how I make a dir
<itsjustme> for downloads
<tzd> need help with fast desktop (using shortcuts to change virtual desktop) switching please.
<Dr_willis> tzd,  you may want to clarify your problem a little more.
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  thers no need to use 'sudo' to make a dir in the users home dir.
<Dr_willis> you proberly can just cp the things from where they are at using cp /home/USERNAME/Desktop/whatever /whever/it/said/to/copy/them/to
<Dr_willis> you proberly will need a 'sudo' for that. :) depending on the where...
<tzd> Dr_willis: sure thing :) I would like to have desktop 1 on my F1 key and desktop 2 on my F2 key. So when i press F1 the desktop should switch to the virtual desktop 1 etc.
<itsjustme> so how do I get all 3 files from the desktop to the usr/src/alsa folder?
<itsjustme> I am in alsa now\
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  sudo cp /path/to/the/files /usr/src/alsa
<Dr_willis> tzd,  You have exlored the kde shortcut  features? it may not be doable without a metakey. sicne a lot of those Fkeys are allready being used by the window manager.
<itsjustme> so,  sudo cp/desktop (the file name there r 3 ) /usr/src/alsa??
<Dr_willis> tzd,  Unless of coyurse you are using Compiz
<tzd> Dr_willis:  i am indeed using compiz fusion
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  the full path to the files is best to use
<Dr_willis> tzd,  then you need to exlore the ccsm tool. Good Luck. :)
 * Dr_willis dosent TOUCH compiz
<tzd> Dr_willis: and there's a setting in there that suppose to change it although it wont work... it worked on ubuntu but now when im running kubuntu it wont work for some reason
<itsjustme> there are 3 LONG files... is there a way to just move all the files from the desktop (which is just the ones I need ) to the dest folder?
<tzd> Dr_willis:  fair enough :)
<Dr_willis> I would guess that some how kde is grabbing the keys befor compiz is.
<tzd> ill just try setting it in KDE directly instead of using compiz then
<Dr_willis> I just set up the mouse wheel to change desktops. :)
<Dr_willis> mouse over the desktop0-pager, scroll the wheel :)
<tzd> yeah ive got that as well with the scroll... although im pretty addicted to my beloved function keys
<Dr_willis> I cant imagine HOW you started using the Fkeys directroy for the desktops..
<tzd> maxthon webbrowser ;P
<Dr_willis> never heard of it.
<Dr_willis> compiz is soo nice in that it has 100000000000000000+ keyboard combos to do everything.. heh
<Dr_willis> now if only they had a way to print out what keys are doing what.
<tzd> it's huge... in china ;P well, in that u can assign any key for any web page... started to bind a lot of sites and that's how it started
<Dr_willis> You may want to check out Opera and its fast-site feature, actually firefox has a similer extension
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> pretty much
<hydrogen> if you want to use firefox
<hydrogen> you need to install all the extensions people wrote to mimic opera
<Dr_willis> http://portal.opera.com/startup/?tip=speeddial
<Dr_willis> speeddial
<hydrogen> and even then you have to deal with gecko
<jussi01> !enter | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hydrogen> !space | jussi01
<Dr_willis> I dont use speed dial much however.
<hydrogen> aww
<hydrogen> it was worth a try
<jussi01> hydrogen: be good ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about space - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tzd> yeah i'm using FF in linux... apparently FF have all these things maxthon has... i jsut have to be bothered dl and installing all those add ons ;) Maxthon uses less memory though, a lot less than FF... shame it's on windows only
<W8TAH> hi folks - i need some help -- ive been fighting for about 2 hours now trying to get my laptop to use the wireless connection more or less automatically -- in my mind when there is no wired connection present, it should automagickly connect via wireless if possible - but it wont -- it takes 10 mins of messing with configs and stuff to get it to connect - -HEEEEELLLLLPPPPP
<itsjustme> ok, I have tried every kind of copy line I can think of and still cant get these files from /home/harry/desktop to the /usr/src/alsa folder... What am I missing
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. maxthon is a super-modded ie? or is it using firefox as its base?
<Dr_willis> since its windows only.. im guessing IE based.
<jussi01> !ot | Dr_willis:
<ubotu> Dr_willis:: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tzd> yep IE based
<jussi01> itsjustme: sudo cp /path/to/files /path/to/destination
<rothchild> itsjustme if you're struggling manipulating files with the cli you can use kdesu konqueror
<Dr_willis> It might of been FF based.. then that was sort of linux related. :)
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Dr_willis> Like flock.
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  You may want to spend an hr or 2 reading some bash tutorials.. OR YOU may want to check out 'mc' :)
<itsjustme> guess so
<tzd> ;)
<jussi01> Dr_willis: mc?
<Dr_willis> It pays to learn to tie flys  befor you try to fish for Marlin. :)
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2058 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<Dr_willis> sudo mc :) i find that safer then running konqueror as root.
<itsjustme> i am using konquer but get permission errors
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  thats because you are trying to copy stuffot a system type dir. You MUST be using the root user/permissions to do so
<Dr_willis> thats what 'sudo' does in the cp command.
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  lets try again.. exactly what files are you trying to copy? and where to?
<itsjustme> the latest alsa driver files    they are on the desktop and need to go to /usr/src/alsa
<itsjustme> there r 3 files..  driver lib and utils...    alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3...
<jussi01> W8TAH: what sort of wireless do you have?
<Dr_willis> sudo cp /home/YOURUSERNAME/Desktop/WHATEVERTHEFILENAMEIS /usr/src/alsa
<Dr_willis> do that command for each file. changing the proper  names.
<itsjustme> alsa-lib-1.0.15rc3.tar
<Dr_willis> note you can use <tab> to complete filenames
<itsjustme> and    alsa-utils-1.0.15.tar.bz2
<itsjustme> ok
<podr0znik> Hello all
<Dr_willis> Howdies.
<podr0znik> brb
<itsjustme> using konquer      " you cannot drop any items in a directory in which you do not have write permission
<itsjustme> when trying to drag and drop
<pag> itsjustme, well *do* you have write permission in that dir?
<podr0znik> itsjustme: I think that's not only with Konqueror ;)
<rothchild> itsjustme if you use alt f2 and use kdesu konqueror you will have write permissions
<itsjustme> I dont know and sorry but I am getting frustrated
<rothchild> but be carefull
<itsjustme> thank you
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  to use the file manager that way you MUST MUS TMUST start a konqueror session with kdesudo konqueror
<itsjustme> finally Thankyou all for the help in getting those damn files there.. hahah
<Dr_willis> and that konqueror 'window' can then write/change anything...
<W8TAH> jussi01: hi -- sorry - -its bcm43xxx
<Dr_willis> and that window can also really screw up things if forget that its a 'root' konqueror window
<W8TAH> jussi01: the card is valid
<W8TAH> and working
<jussi01> W8TAH: so its all working fine?
<itsjustme> ok doc
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> !tab | itsjustme
<ubotu> itsjustme: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<itsjustme> Now I have another issue
<W8TAH> jussi01: it works fine but i cant get good connection
<Dr_willis> Im not suprised. :) heh heh
<jussi01> W8TAH: and network manager doesnt recognise it?
<itsjustme> oh boy
<W8TAH> jussi01: network manager sees it but everythign tries to run through wireed even if no connection
<itsjustme> I think I need a break
<Dr_willis> if you need to uncompress the files. i suggest installign the 'unp' command.
<Dr_willis> !info unp | itsjustme
<ubotu> itsjustme: unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Dr_willis> You would cd to /usr/src/alsa and use 'unp whateverarchivenameis'
<jussi01> W8TAH: so when there are wireless networks around can you select one with network manager?
 * Dr_willis is guessing thats the next step in the howto
<W8TAH> yes
<W8TAH> jussi01: no problem there at all
<W8TAH> but
<W8TAH> it still wont ping out or anything
<W8TAH> the same card, same laptop, same ap works fine in windows
<W8TAH> and occasionally i can get it to work under kubuntu but its a lot lot lot of fiddling
<W8TAH> im on wired at the moment to get some help
<itsjustme> Im trying to stay by the directions on the help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but I have a newer driver
<rothchild> Dr_willis:  we're working from this with itsjustme https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<itsjustme> and it is inconsistant with the directions
<jussi01> W8TAH: hmmm, I have no issues with it. are you using the ubuntu modules or ndiswrapper?
<W8TAH> the bcmfwcutter thingy
<rothchild> itsjustme: you can also press f9 in konqueror and get  a prompt for the folder you are in
<W8TAH> when i get it going it works fine
<itsjustme> Im in the wrong dir...  SORRY
<guest_> hi there, i made a new password for my main account yesterday and log off
<guest_> but today, for the life of me i cant remember what it was
<itsjustme> ok,,,,   worked
<guest_> how can i change my pass from a guest account?
<jussi01> W8TAH: I suggets you try with ndiswrapper - the fw cutter thing doesnt work for me
<W8TAH> ahhh -- ok
<W8TAH> any input how to kill fwcutter?
<podr0znik> guest_: I'm not a professional, but I guess you can only do that from root account
<W8TAH> im on gusty
<jussi01> !broadcomm | W8TAH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !broadcom | W8TAH
<ubotu> W8TAH: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<W8TAH> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> np's )
<guest_> podr0znik: unfortunately, my guest account doesn't have root priveledges
<podr0znik> as usual with guest accounts
<TuX_Claudiu> can anyone tell me how to install xmms-perl-0.12 ?
<itsjustme> Im getting a corrupted file error
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  they seem rather clear to me. :) you are at the sudo tar xjf alsa-driver*.bz2
<Dr_willis> part now
<itsjustme> when doing the tar lib file
<itsjustme> copy paste
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  you realize you can sect/copy/paste the commands in the blue into a shell and it will do them?
<guest_> does anyone else have any suggestions for getting my password, or making a new one?
<itsjustme> That is what I did
<W8TAH> jussi01: im pretty sure its not a driver issue - - the card is properly recognized etc and i have gotten it to work the problem is much more like the system keeps trying to send the stuff over eth0 (copper) instead of eth1
<itsjustme> got  "  bzip2 Compressed file ends unexpectedly;
<Dr_willis> of course if the latest archives are not .tar.bz2 you would ahve to change the options to tar
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  sounfs to me like the download was bad
<itsjustme> perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible reason followa
<itsjustme> ok
<itsjustme> ill try again
<W8TAH> jussi01: i have to go do break duty -- i'll be back later
<Dr_willis> which file was bad? the first one?
<itsjustme> 2nd
<itsjustme> 1st seemed ok
<itsjustme> it was .lib
<itsjustme> but I am using a version   1.0.15
<itsjustme> I think the site uses 1.0.14
<Dr_willis> You could do a                 cd /usr/src/alsa
<Dr_willis> then 'sudo wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/lib/alsa-lib-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2'
<Dr_willis>  That removes the cp step :)
<itsjustme> YEA  anything to eliminate that step:)
<blackthorne> hi
<itsjustme> Y E S i can...
<itsjustme> Ok   it is there
<itsjustme> afain
<itsjustme> again
<itsjustme> ok
<itsjustme> looks like it may have worked
<itsjustme> got a bad third utils file too
<Dr_willis> if you cant understand a basic 'cp' operation. :) well..  ask santa for a 'using bash' book by orially  and Co. :P
<claybarnes> There's a unique one...
<Dr_willis> wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.15rc1.tar.bz2
<itsjustme> cool worked         SANTA!!!
<claybarnes> Now, I am having issues gettingg m4a support for amarok.  I installed ^libm4a.* but I still get an unsupported format error.  Does xine have a package I need to get, too?
<foibles> can someone please help me get my password or change my password?
<foibles> im dumb and forgot it
<itsjustme> next step     i get no such file
<foibles> im in a guest account with no root priveledges
<itsjustme> Im using cd to 1.0.15
<Dr_willis> foibles,  boot live cd, chroot to the installed system,  run 'passwd username' and set a new password.
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  filename may be wrong. or typed
<foibles> Dr_willis: ill try it
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  which step exactly?
<itsjustme> compile    1st step
<itsjustme> cd alsa-driver-1.0.14
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  ok... stand back.. take a breath.. and think..
<itsjustme> but I changed it to cd alsa-driver-1.0.15
<Dr_willis> use the 'ls' command. :) see whats there
<Dr_willis> You are in the /usr/src/alsa dir allready?
<podr0znik> would anybody like to assist me with the Adept Updater pls?
<itsjustme> ok..its there  but i didnt enclude the entire file name...   but a copy paste wouldnt either
<Dr_willis> cd alsa-driver<TABKEY>
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> will auto-complete the name
<itsjustme> I think that is what the other guy was saying last week when the directions were flaued
<itsjustme> ok
<Dr_willis> or they changed the name of the source dir.
<Dr_willis> since the docs are for 1.0.14 they may be correct. for that version.
<itsjustme> compiling
<itsjustme> i see
<jackcy> i am going through the python-kde4 tutorials and can't run the hola2-kde.py There is alwasy the ImportError: No module named PyKDE4.kdecore error. Can anyone tell me how to come around this? python-kde4 was not installable because of dependencies. thx
<W8TAH> jussi01: im back
<rothchild> hats off to Dr Willis! itsjustme keep going you're about to 'get it'
<itsjustme> she's makin
<Dr_willis> With the proper wget commands, that whole howto could be one big script.
<Dr_willis> ;)
<itsjustme> :)  Hats off is rite...  1st Drink is on me
<jpatrick> jackcy: install python-kde4
<jpatrick> ah
<Dr_willis> I gotta help my friend at work do this howto sometime...
<Dr_willis> His laptop has no sound.
<itsjustme> U   B   THE MAN
<claybarnes> well, then.  I suppose my question isn't interesting enough.
<itsjustme> and he'll buy ya a drink 2
<Dr_willis> i dident even notice clay ask somthing...
<itsjustme> alsa modules were successfully compiled
<jackcy> i would have, but there are dependency problems with kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<jackcy> So the package is not configured and removed if i install it via repositories
<itsjustme> Dr_willis   I am at the compile and install alsa-lib step
<itsjustme> do I need to
<Dr_willis> most likely - yes. :)
<itsjustme> and how would I word it?
<itsjustme> im using the 15
<itsjustme> just as before I amagine
<Dr_willis> cd ../alsa-lib-<TAB> to make the shell put int he right name. :)
<Dr_willis> Bash Fundamentals.
<itsjustme> hhuummm     not a directory
<Dr_willis> you did uncompress it first?
<itsjustme> y
<Dr_willis> use ls and see whats there. You proberly compneted the ARCHIVE name, not the dir name.
<itsjustme> ]wow
<Dr_willis> hit tab a few times it should  go through them
<itsjustme> 2321
<itsjustme> n
<itsjustme> there are 2321 of them
<Dr_willis> You are NOT in the proper dir.
<podr0znik> if I open Adept Updater ('cause there are 76 packages to be updated), can I also select the packages I want to be updated, or can I only just choose for everything?
<Dr_willis> note the cd .. bit? that says "look UP one dir level"
<Dr_willis> you cd do a cd .. to move up one dir. to the /usr/src/alsa dir
<itsjustme> ok   I am at /usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3
<itsjustme> ok
<Dr_willis> you have managed to be one dir out of sync.
<itsjustme> im at alsa
<Dr_willis> cd /usr/src/alsa SHOULD be the dir with the archives and so forth From what i am reading.
<[ifr0g]> Any one uses xawtv here ?
<Dr_willis> but that may not matter.
<itsjustme> oh be nice
<[ifr0g]> !xawtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xawtv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<itsjustme> ok looking at the compile and install alsa-lib step
<[ifr0g]> Shame on the bot !
<Dr_willis> it also may be an issue that you are using .15 for some, and .15rc3 for the other..  may not be a problem.
<ardchoille> !info xawtv | [ifr0g]
<ubotu> [ifr0g]: xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-6ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 704 kB
<itsjustme> not sure what to do at this point    i need to be at   cd../alsa-lib
<Dr_willis> You need to  just cd to the right dir.
<nixon> русскоязычные есть ?
<itsjustme> ok
<itsjustme> h/o
<Dr_willis> cd  /usr/src/alsa-lib<TAB>   or it may be /usr/src/alsa/alsa-lib<TAB>
<itsjustme> giving me no such file
<itsjustme> but i am typing it as i see it from an ls
<itsjustme> hit tab and nothing happens to complete the file
<itsjustme> it is there  in green
<itsjustme> alsa-lib-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2
<[ifr0g]> Where does scantv store the config file :( ????
<itsjustme> i am in /usr/src/alsa
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  looke to me like you dident uncompress that alsa-lib file then
<itsjustme> doing an la I show only the 3filesin green and 1 in blue...
<itsjustme> that is what I am attempting to do
<podr0znik> anybody an idea here what's the difference between "Request removal" and "Request purging" (in Adept Updater)?
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey guys.. would anyone know how I would get X to restart on logging out
<kub^> Paddy_EIRE: theres a drop down menu on the login page where you can choose to restart x
<Paddy_EIRE> podr0znik, purging completely removes it and config fies
<Paddy_EIRE> kub^, I know.. I want it to restart upon logging out
<podr0znik> so it's more drastical than just "removal"
<podr0znik> ok
<podr0znik> actually I'm still wondering if I can select a number of packages to update in Updater
<kub^> Paddy_EIRE: oh sorry, thought that question was a bit easy ^^
<podr0znik> instead of just updating everything at once (and probably getting an error, which happened every time so far)
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Paddy_EIRE> podr0znik, you are best working through those errors and updating everything as its the proper way
<itsjustme> sure looks like I did a lot...   I got to the "WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the alsa driver are muted by default you would use some alsa or oss mixer to set the appropriate volume
<Paddy_EIRE> podr0znik, provide the errors and maybe someone can help you work through it
<Dr_willis> itsjustme, you needed to uncompress all 3 of the archives that would make 3 dirs. you would then have 3 files, and 3 dirs
<itsjustme> ok, but i thought i did
<Dr_willis> I undid thenm all at once with 'unp *.bz2'
<Dr_willis> :)
<itsjustme> hahaha   funny guy
<itsjustme> im not sure where i should even be now
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, you can install alsa with adept ,namely alsa-base & alsa-utils
<itsjustme> sudo ./configure --with-cards ???\
<itsjustme> Is that with synaptic?
<BluesKaj> adept or synaptic. no difference
<itsjustme> searching
<itsjustme> but thats 1.0.14
<BluesKaj> adept, apt and synaptic all use the sources.list repositories
<podr0znik> Paddy_EIRE: ok then, let's go for it *shiver* :)
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  No.. thats configuring the source to use the specific driver for yopur cards
<Dr_willis> sudo ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel
<BluesKaj> !repositories | itsjustme
<ubotu> itsjustme: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> means compile IN intel-hda spport
<itsjustme> ok....   downloaded and installed
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Could have used:  for i in *; do tar xf $i; done   ?
<ksal> hi
<foibles> Dr_willis: I did a grub edit
<itsjustme> ok,  so now what have I done by installing these files??   what step do I continue with??
<foibles> worked like a charm
<foibles> got my pass back
<ksal> can somebody tell me where I can configure Adept?
<podr0znik> Paddy_EIRE: For now no errors yet, it first needs to download 180M ;)
<ksal> I once found it, but I cannot this time
<ksal> czesc podr0znik :D
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  i found 'unp *.bz2' eaier for some odd reasin. :)
<podr0znik> witam :)
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: :)
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  you compuile all 3 of the pacakges  and inztall them like the docs say
<Dr_willis> then you reboot.. and pray
<podr0znik> ksal: heh, I'm just fighting with Adept right now
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  BOOKMARK THIS -------->  http://pastebin.com/m415f4164
<ksal> Dr_willis: I know that feeling ;)
<podr0znik> updating 76 packages
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  thats a fast script i made that i think may automate this all.
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, Selecting ALSA in System settings' k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<ksal> podr0znik: hmm, i think it sucks abit
<DexterF> hey
<DexterF> !utf8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf8 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ksal> IMO synaptic is a bit better
<podr0znik> well, until now I got an error every time when doing those updates
<DexterF> !cp850
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp850 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<podr0znik> I don't know if it's because of Adept or because of sth else
<ksal> podr0znik: you just installed kubuntu?  have you been updating system before?
<DexterF> ok: CD burnt in Windows, file name contains german umlauts, example "cd für alex".
<BluesKaj> uhoh, I'll back off ...too many ALSA cooks here :)
<podr0znik> ksal: I have kubuntu running already for some time, but yesterday evening I had a not so funny situation
 * genii slides BluesKaj a coffee
<ksal> uh-huh
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  my script seems to work for me at least.. :)
<jackcy> Please give me a hint where to fetch python-kde4 because the "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/ gutsy main" repo has dependency problems.
<podr0znik> did some update (again: suggested by Adept), rebooted, forgot to pray and there's my punishment
<BluesKaj> thx genii : )
<ksal> ;)
<itsjustme> ok....  Ill try it
<DexterF> now openoffice wont open it, I guess because of the garbled char - ideas what to do? I'd remount with cp options, but it's for a dummy user
<podr0znik> some "Kernel stressed" error, root couldn't be mounted anymore
<genii> BluesKaj: Anytime :)
<ksal> hmm,
<itsjustme> BluesKaj....restarting sound system never stops....  Tring the docs suggestion
<ksal> so, anybody know where to configure adept search for updates frequency?
<ZardoZ> whats the ideal filesystem to use for an install?
<ZardoZ> ive always used ext3, but i see there are others
<hydrogen> ricer5.3
<ksal> i want it so search once for a week
<podr0znik> yeah
<ksal> hydrogen: you mean reiser :)
<ksal> right?
<podr0znik> I also don't see the use of updating every 2nd day
<hydrogen> no
<t3hwiz0rd> does anyone here have familiarity with avant window navigator?
<Dr_willis> bye all.. work time for me.. back in 8 hrs or so
<t3hwiz0rd> because the stupid application WONT uninstall now
<ksal> podr0znik: yeah, i once found the configuration dialog and i changed the frequency to every 2nd day, but now i see it was mistake and it's still too much.
<ksal> i think once per month would be optimal choice :)
<podr0znik> ksal: I'm happy to see already that there IS a configuration dialog
<podr0znik> I didn't know that
<ksal> but it depends on what connection speed do you have
<itsjustme> 16
<DexterF> who automounts cdroms in kubuntu? KDE's HAL? or Kubuntu itself?
<ksal> podr0znik: yeah, i can't remember where
<ksal> DexterF: i thought it's always HAL's job
<acee1234> im running kde and the sound sounds like a skipping record and new programs open really slow idea?
<podr0znik> probably it's in this settings thingy
<podr0znik> but don't remember also
<podr0znik> you know, not system settings, but the more advanced toy
<itsjustme> line 17  needs not sudo
<itsjustme> line 18 working
<t3hwiz0rd> anyone?
<ZardoZ> t3hwiz0rd, i dont
<t3hwiz0rd> the program simply wont uninstall
<acee1234> if no one knows here might someone suggest a channel to go to?
<ksal> t3hwiz0rd: but why?
<itsjustme> looks like you r gettin me there Doc..  on line 20
<itsjustme> hahahaha   unp
 * jackcy closes the lid and prays
<ksal> acee1234: i'm sorry. i think no one here can help you
<acee1234> alright
<ksal> ;]
<podr0znik> hello sigma ;)
<sigma_kubuntu> is there a way to control amarok with my windows mobile smartphone?
<sigma_kubuntu> hello podz0nik
<itsjustme> 33
<ksal> sigma_kubuntu: woah, how did you even get this idea?! XD
<hydrogen> sigma_kubuntu: if you can ssh with it then sure
<t3hwiz0rd> the problem is that the damn thing wont uninstall
<t3hwiz0rd> and apt keeps giving me repetative stupid errors
<t3hwiz0rd> and NO ONE seems to understand how to help remove the app
<sigma_kubuntu> hydrogen: its a htc s310 with win mobile 5. how do i knw if it supports ssh?
<itsjustme> Dr_willis   S T U C K on 39
<rec53> t3hwiz0rd: You could pastebin the errors that apt is giving
<itsjustme> No such file or directory
<t3hwiz0rd> rec53: http://pastebin.ca/825689
<hydrogen> no clue sigma_kubuntu
<t3hwiz0rd> rec53: i just want to get rid of the stupid thing and all of its associated crap but it doesn't seem to be working
<sigma_kubuntu> ksal: theres alot of bluetooth apps out there for phones that run on java. so i was just wondering
<t3hwiz0rd> i've removed every directory and file imaginable manually and im at the point of rm -r /'ing and going back to windows
<rec53> t3hwiz0rd: Try:   sudo apt-get remove avant-* awn-core-applets-bzr libawn-bzr python-libawn-bzr
<itsjustme> Oh NO!   Dr_willis is gone and I am left again unfinished...  Can someone get me through the last hurdle  I am stuck at line 39 at     http://pastebin.com/m415f4164        im getting no such file or directory  H E L P :)
<rec53> It sounds like awn- and libawn- things are related to awn, so removing them as well might allow you to remove it.
<t3hwiz0rd> rec53: thank you, you just saved me from screaming till someones head popped
<profobofucho>  hello, how can i disable autoremove? WHY can't I decide what to do with my packages?, if something is goin to brake, then let it brake, give then the possibility of autoremoving it as a separate feature....!!!!
<rec53> t3hwiz0rd: How did you install it, it doesn't appear to be in the standard repos, so your sources.list may like a tidy up now
<t3hwiz0rd> rec53: i followed a guide
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, delete the #, in front of sudo make install
<rec53> t3hwiz0rd: Just to satisfy my curiosity, would you mind pastbinning your sources.list ( cat /etc/apt/sources.list ) :)
<t3hwiz0rd> rec53: well, i already removed the repo for it rec53
<t3hwiz0rd> its back to the default sources.list that comeso ut of the box :-P
<rec53> t3hwiz0rd: Ah, rightio, don't worry then :)
<t3hwiz0rd> i *typically* know what im doing
<t3hwiz0rd> from time to time, not so much
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | t3hwiz0rd
<ubotu> t3hwiz0rd: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<itsjustme> Thx
<t3hwiz0rd> BluesKaj: i always manage my sources list to the point that i seperate my additional repos from repos defaulted
<t3hwiz0rd> they're spaced out and everything is perfectly labeled in my src.list
<t3hwiz0rd> so if something doesn't go over well.. removal is all i need, then i clean up the sources.list
<BluesKaj> neatness is nice but it doesn't help anything :)
<t3hwiz0rd> well it does if you know what is and isn't needed
<BluesKaj> I keep a backup copy on gmail in case of emergency
<lg188> hi
<BluesKaj> t3hwiz0rd, ?
<BluesKaj> wel , I keep the necessary media repos , that's about the only extras required for my doings
<acee1234> can someone help me figure out my my system when not running anything is eating 800mb of ram?
<acee1234> why my*
<DarthWar> *caching*
<acee1234> ?
<DarthWar> or firefox
<DarthWar> !caching
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caching - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DarthWar> !memory leak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memory leak - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lg188> can the telephone destroi the inet ?
<podr0znik> Paddy_EIRE: Got my error :/
<podr0znik> first it downloads all packages (at least I guess so), then it starts installing them
<podr0znik> when at 62% it's "preparing to configure new version of libqt3-mt..."
<podr0znik> there it stops
<acee1234> rudihawk: also the throuput on the ram is maxed
<podr0znik> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<podr0znik> when I close that dialog box, it stops installing the rest of the updates, so don't know if they are actually installed or not
<podr0znik> cannot find any log or whatever
<rec53> podr0znik: Can you run  sudo aptitude safe-upgrade  from the command line instead, then you can copy and paste the error?
<podr0znik> trying
<podr0znik> it looks like from command line it will try doing where Adept stopped
<podr0znik> it says "Setting up libqt3-mt (3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu11.1)..."
<podr0znik> and then asks what I want to do, 'cause the file already exists basically
<podr0znik> if I want to install the package maintainer's version or keep my currently-installed version (default)
<podr0znik> I can also look at the differences
<itsjustme> BluesKaj....ok I have completed the whole thing and rebooted,,  I now have a red circle white x on my speaker...  Cursur over it and i get Mixer not found??
<podr0znik> follow the default or install the other one?
<acee1234>   anyone know how to fix a caching issue?
<hads> Does anyone know what's up with libxine1 in gutsy-backports?
<rec53> podr0znik: I'd look at the differences if I was you (I don't know what I should say to do otherwise), you might as well.
<acee1234> nvm battery is going to die
<podr0znik> done already
<itsjustme> synaptic,,,     kmix installing
<podr0znik> I chose to install it
<podr0znik> no smoke coming out of computer yet
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I am faced with a blank screen of uselessness upon logging out of kde and I have to either power off or REISUB :S  What I did when using gnome/gdm was to tick the box in the login manager that says "Restart X with each logout" anything similar in kde/kdm
<Kohlrabi> Paddy_EIRE: the easy solution would be using gdm, sorry I don't know@kdm
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah I thought that
<Paddy_EIRE> thx anyhow :)
<itsjustme> still no good...  The speaker is on the taskbar with muted button on it...  Cant unmute it
<tid-wave> hello. after upgrading the packages with adept upgrade tool, amarok no longer starts. I get no error. what should I do?(Kubuntu 7.10)
<fdoving> tid-wave: open a konsole, then try to run 'amarok', does it give any error messages?
<tid-wave> fdoving: http://rafb.net/p/iu1HRK94.html
<fdoving> tid-wave: hmm.. maybe you should try #amarok - i'm out of ideas.
<tid-wave> fdoving: thanks for answering me. I'll try #amarok
<anakin_> Can someone please tell me how to delete all kde4 system settings? i was trying to see how my VIA chrome card reacts to desktop effects and it now gives me a blank white screen everytime i login to kde4.
<anakin_> tried running kde4-system settings from within gnome. doesnt seem to work
<Hamra> does anybody know of a dictionary program i can use offline?
<anakin_> Hamra:  dictd
<llutz> Hamra: ding
<Hamra> thnx
<anakin_> for a server- and then you can use any dictionary lookup client to point to it.
<Hamra> i'll try that too
<hads> anakin_: If you don't care about any setting then you could remove ~/.kde4
<hads> (or just move it out of the way)
<itsjustme> Well, after another half a day trying to configure this laptop for sound the only changes are that I have a muted volume button with "Mixer cannot be found" and I now cannot go online with the laptop.. N I C E
<marat> Hello
<marat> anyone using KDE 4?
<cn28h> Is it possible to mount a vfat partition from a Gutsy livecd?
<cn28h> I'm getting that it's an unknown filesystem
<nosrednaekim> cn28h: should be.
<marat> any armenians here around?
<cn28h> nosrednaekim: suggestions as to how?
<nosrednaekim> cn28h: not if it gives you that error
<cn28h> hrm, odd that a livecd wouldn't have support for fat32 filesystems
<Hamra> but the kubuntu installer did detect my fat32 file systems! and with the gutsy live CD!
<cn28h> I'm not talking aboout if I can see the partition types.. fdisk knows what they are.  I'm talking about actually mounting them
<itsjustme> Can someone help me get my  wireless internet back]
<cn28h> hrm, there's even mkfs.vfat.. I can make a fat32 filesystem, just not actually use it
<Hamra> cn28h, are you sure your partition isnt corrupted?
<cn28h> Hamra: yes
<Ax-Ax> is there any lyrics script for amarok  that searches darklyrics.com? (i'm to bad to do my own)
<cn28h> Hamra: being corrupted wouldn't make it say that vfat is an unknown fs type though, anyway :/
<hydrogen> check kde-apps.org Ax-Ax
<cn28h> I think for some reason vfat mounting support is just not included
<Hamra> did you use dynamic disks in windows?
<cn28h> I didn't use it in windows
<cn28h> it's an external HDD and I'm just trying to image a disk on this machine
<cn28h> well, it does have ext3 support, guess I'll just move the disk image to my ext3 partition
<Ax-Ax> hydrogen, thanks
<Jortmans> I think I've got a bit of a problem
<Ax-Ax> but i need to install qtruby, tkruby or somethingotherruby
<nosrednaekim> Jortmans: what is it?
<VilleVicious> I think I've messed up the computer I'm using really bad, I was trying to set up a kubuntu partition for my self on my parent's computer but now the only system I can get up and running is the Kububtu, and even that is with some hocus-pokus
<Jortmans> oops
<Jortmans> several program suddenly shut down
<VilleVicious> so How do I wipe out all the linux elements so I can re-install the windows?
<nosrednaekim> VilleVicious: messed up grub?
<nosrednaekim> VilleVicious: windows will wipe the linux elements
<nosrednaekim> :D
<nosrednaekim> happy
<nosrednaekim> *happily
<VilleVicious> ok, so I don't have to do enything about the ext3 partition?
<Hamra> windows wipes everything, no respect to any other OS!
<VilleVicious> well, why am I not really uprised about that
<Hamra> the windows installation will say its an unknown partition, you can format it ntfs, or delete or partitions and recreate them!
<the-erm> I have a weird question ... when I run mplayer I usually can mplayer partialFilename<tab> and it'll complete, however it doesn't do this with .m4v files, but mplayer plays m4v fine.  Where/how would you associate the file with mplayer?
<itsjustme> can someone help me get my wireless internet back?
<the-erm> For the record file association in konqueror doesn't do it.
<Jortmans> nosrednaekim: several programms suddenly shutdown, without warning. and sometimes I am automaticaly logged out
<VilleVicious> My Current situtation is: the only way I can currently get to the OS selection is by booting from a windowscd then exit the installer when it restarts I get to the selection and the only option that works is Kubuntu
<cn28h> the-erm: see /etc/bash_completion
<the-erm> thanks cn28h
<itsjustme> I have a new laptop toshiba and earlier I was tring to get sound on it... we went to great lenths and unfortunetly failed to get the desired result.. Also after rebooting now I have no internet on my laptop...Can someone please help me get it back
<Jortmans> could somebody help me, several programms suddenly shutdown, without warning. and sometimes I am automaticaly logged out
<nosrednaekim> Jortmans: overheating?
<VilleVicious> So I think its safest ( as in the only thing I can do with reasonable hope of success) is the re-installing windows
<Code_Man65> Hey, anyone here able to tell me if the Ubuntu Wiki page on the g15 keyboard is still the proper steps to follow?
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: what does "iwlist <net dev> scan" say?
<Hamra> you can boot windows cd, and click R, do a fixboot, and fixmbr
<Jortmans> no, it sometimes gives an error but not everytime and I'm just logged out the pc doesn't shut down
<VilleVicious> Hamra: was that directed at me?
<nosrednaekim> Jortmans: take a look at "dmesg" when that happens,
<Jortmans> ?
<itsjustme> iwlist
<itsjustme> looks like it didnt detect anything
<DjDarkman> hello, how can I debug dpkg? there`s a KDM that just won`t install and doesn`t give a clue about the problem
<Hamra> yes
<Hamra> fixmbr deletes grub
<itsjustme> theres a ton of confusing stuff\
<itsjustme> quality 31/100
<VilleVicious> ok, thanks for the advice
<podr0znik> how do I go to the configuration window, to set up default applications for some action???
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: seems it detected it then
<DjDarkman> Setting up kdm (4:3.5.8-2ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1) ...
<DjDarkman> dpkg: error processing kdm (--configure):
<DjDarkman>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<itsjustme> so now what
<itsjustme> ?
<DjDarkman> what does this mean?
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: try a "sudo dhclient <net dev>"
<SSJ_GZ> Woah - http://digg.com/linux_unix/Kubuntu_8_04_will_have_KDE_4_will_NOT_be_LTS
<itsjustme> do I type the <net dev>also
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: it will be either eth1 orath0
<podr0znik> could anybody remind me of the command to get to this configuration page???
<itsjustme> looks like its seeing etho0 and 1
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: try 1
<nosrednaekim> SSJ_GZ: woah!
<itsjustme> how
<SSJ_GZ> nosrednaekim: Quite a surprise :)
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: "sudo dhclient eth1"
<SSJ_GZ> nosrednaekim: Still a little unclear on the details, though.
<itsjustme> what do you mean try 1?
<nosrednaekim> SSJ_GZ: yeah, I'd try to confirm that with Riddel
<itsjustme> ok
<matttis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, any experience with the new firefox3 offering ?
<itsjustme> no such device
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: nope
<BluesKaj> ok
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: do a "iwconfig"
<nosrednaekim> and see which device it is
<itsjustme> ok
<itsjustme> unassociated essid   it sees it
<itsjustme> managed
<itsjustme> link quality 0  signal level 0 noise 0
<itsjustme> no wireless extentions
<itsjustme> its etho 1
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: ok, but what interface is it?
<nosrednaekim> eth1?
<itsjustme> i think so
<itsjustme> its sees my router on 1
<blekos> is there a special channel for kde 4?
<itsjustme> no wireless on 0
<Kroatia> hello... how to register my nickname?
<itsjustme> no wireless extentions on etho 0
<BluesKaj> !register | Kroatia
<ubotu> Kroatia: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: ok.... do you have encryption on your router?
<itsjustme> y
<itsjustme> wep
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: ok, it seems nothing is wrong with your wireless... do you have internet on that computer?wired?
<itsjustme> Im talking to you
<itsjustme> from the wired
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: another computer possible
<itsjustme> the laptop is wireless
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: ok. then get the application "wlassistant"
<itsjustme> ill flash drive it
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: thought you were on wired.
<itsjustme> i am  but how will that help my wireless
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: it will, its probably just aproblem with knetworkmanager
<LjL> !nickspam | croat
<ubotu> croat: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<itsjustme> no useable wireless devices found
<Hamra> it doesnt seem that this sparx croat whatever is paying attention
<itsjustme> now what
<sparX_irc_1> i am setting up account
<itsjustme> I clicked on knetwork manager and nothing came up..  looked in add remove and it reports there
<hight_3> how many server messages...
<itsjustme> nosrednaekim   any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: yeah
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: I havetago... sorry
<Lacrymology> hello
<podr0znik> could anybody remind me of the command to get to this configuration page???
<Lacrymology> pretty please with sugar on top, can someone help me setting up my audio drivers?
<Lacrymology> lshw says this:
<Lacrymology>      *-multimedia UNCLAIMED
<Lacrymology>           description: Audio device
<Lacrymology>           product: MCP55 High Definition Audio
<Lacrymology> and goes on
<Lacrymology> I can't find the drivers
<hight_3> did you tried google?
<podr0znik> I am searching for this configuration program, the more advanced version than System Settings in KDE
<podr0znik> wasn't it something like kconfig?
<Lacrymology> hight_3: yes I have
<ardchoille> podr0znik: kcontrol
<Lacrymology> hight_3: I'm at it, actually
<podr0znik> yeah, that's the one, thanks :)
<itsjustme> yea   thanks anyway
<ardchoille> podr0znik: fyi, kcontrol is gone in kde4, so we ned to get used to system settings
<podr0znik> ardchoille: all nice, but kcontrol has many more possibilities, hasn't it?
<Lacrymology> 2.6.20 worked fine, but gutsy won't let me go down
<ardchoille> podr0znik: The reasoning is that system settings won't be duplicating config which can be found elsewhere , ie konqueror > settings > configure konqueror
<hungrymouse> why do settings i change in ksynaptics not stay changed when i restart X?
<daffa> !burning
<blekos> hello
<blekos> anyone using kde4?
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<hight_3> i will be
<hight_3> for...21 days :)
<hight_3> exactly 3 weeks from now..
<DjDarkman> can someone help me solve an apt/dpgk issue?
<hight_3> and that is..?
<podr0znik> ardchoille: Well, I suppose there will still be a place to change settings which are not available in the basic system settings
<podr0znik> anyway
<podr0znik> I'm trying to download pictures from a digital camera for a friend, and it looks like I need to download drivers somehow
<podr0znik> my own camera is recognized perfectly well, but this friend's one doesn't work
<DjDarkman> Setting up kdm (4:3.5.8-2ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1) ...
<DjDarkman> dpkg: error processing kdm (--configure):
<DjDarkman>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<DjDarkman> how can I get more msg out of this?
<hight_3> i think you can't do that... i haved the same problem when istalled x64..
<hight_3> apt you say?
<hight_3> let me see
<gonzalo> hello
<DjDarkman> something terminating with exit status 1 doesn`t give me a clue
<gonzalo> in need help to configure my sound card
<ardchoille> podr0znik: That's the idea
<hight_3> i dont know either... try to geet another copy...something is obviously wrong with the script...
<gonzalo> im a newie user
<ardchoille> !sound | gonzalo
<ubotu> gonzalo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hight_3> which sound card do you have?
<gonzalo> realtek
<gonzalo> te sound is on :P
<hight_3> i have it too. works just fine
<hungrymouse> !ksynaptics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksynaptics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gonzalo> but it dosent sound
<cn28h> !ksynaptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksynaptic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hight_3> did you tried turn on the speakers? :D
<cn28h> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<gonzalo> tanksyou
<hight_3> just kidding
<cn28h> haha
<hungrymouse> lol
<hight_3> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hight_3> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hungrymouse> !ubotu
<Lacrymology> I have my computer set up with the x86 kernels because I needed a 32b enviroment, long story
<Lacrymology> how hard would it be?
<hight_3> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Lacrymology> to make it a X64
<hight_3> you can't just "make" it...
<hight_3> look, my camera didint worked on x64...
<hungrymouse> !life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<hight_3> but id did on x86
<hungrymouse> haha
<Lacrymology> hight_3: will need to reinstall, won't I?
<hungrymouse> this bot is great :P
<hight_3> Lacry: yes..
<DjDarkman> how can I specify a version when I`m trying to remove something with apt?
<jussi01> !botabuse | hungrymouse hight_3
<ubotu> hungrymouse hight_3: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<hungrymouse> jussi01: thanks.
<Lacrymology> hight_3: what if I change to the -generic kernels?
<DjDarkman> I want to remove KDM 4:3.5.8-2ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1
<hight_3> i dont know
<hight_3> to remove?
<hight_3> sudo apt-get --r kdm
<hight_3> try it
<DjDarkman> yes but I want to remove this version, I want to specify it
<hight_3> i dunno, try something else... go to ubuntuforums..
<hight_3> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<jussi01> DjDarkman: man apt-get ;)
<hight_3> !login
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DjDarkman> that`s what I`m doing, but taught that I can get a faster answer here jussi01
<jussi01> DjDarkman: We have limited help in here as it is - and you learn more by reading the man pages.
<jussi01> ;)
<hight_3> have to go, bye
<DjDarkman> yeah but some man pages don`t contain much needed information, because the author assumes that the reader already knows that
<limac> hi
<podr0znik> this is naughty :(
<podr0znik> apparently I must install drivers to get pictures from my friend's camera
<podr0znik> but I can't just find them
<podr0znik> anybody wants to help?
<limac> I downlaodded a background for my desktop from firefox (intenet) and after restart the picture is gone! how can i fix this
<limac> ???
<jussi01> podr0znik: are you suggesting we help you with something illegal?
<podr0znik> jussi01: I have a camera of my friend here and she asked me to get the pictures to the computer and then online. Don't know what's illegal there :)
<cn28h> limac: where did you save it?
<jussi01> podr0znik: ok. you just said it was naughty
<limac> in home folder
<podr0znik> jussi01: Yeah, naughty of Panasonic not to simply offer drivers on their website
<limac> cn28h ^
<cn28h> you're running off an installed kubuntu, not a livecd, right?
<jussi01> podr0znik: ahhh
<podr0znik> so I checked panasonic.com and google and still not any further :/
<jussi01> podr0znik: have you tried just plugging it in?
<podr0znik> yes
 * lombra_ esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<jussi01> podr0znik: often they mount like a usb stick
<podr0znik> my camera does indeed
<podr0znik> no problem at all
<podr0znik> but this camera doesn't want
<podr0znik> they are offering full instructions about the camera on their site
<podr0znik> that's so kind of them :)
<podr0znik> but no drivers
<uakkeri> i'm getting a crash report when using konquerer "the application unknown (nspluginviewer) crashed... SIGSEGV..."
<podr0znik> Dolphin even said - "loading camera drivers from /usr/lib"
<podr0znik> but obviously it didn't find any drivers there
<jussi01> podr0znik: and it doesnt show up in /media ?
<podr0znik> jussi01: It does (after some time) but without any files
<podr0znik> but there is an error
<podr0znik> "Unknown error code 50", "Unspecified error", "Please send a full bug report at http://bugs.kde.org."
<jussi01> podr0znik: hmmm
<podr0znik> I hope there's not such thing as a camera which is only compatible with windows? ;)
<Hamra> podr0znik, i hope you watch what you are saying, hardware people might start getting ideas :P
<podr0znik> the damn machine IS recognized as USB mass storage device
<podr0znik> and it even has an icon of a camera
<podr0znik> but does not want to open
<podr0znik> Hamra: I would feel guilty until my last days if my suggestion would be picked up by the big guys...
<steveire> podr0znik: Can you access it as root?
<fairman> Hi, how to create new wifi network?
<Hamra> i once had a similar problem with a USB flash disk formatted as NTFS, it kept crashing "disks and filesystems"
<lovedeatm> My flash drive wont pickup. it not visible in fstab or mtab
<podr0znik> steveire: trying
<lovedeatm> My flash drive wont pickup. it not visible in fstab or mtab it shows up in the disk and file system
<cap601> Is there anyway to make Kopete only start after connecting to my wireless network?
<podr0znik> I think I'm getting crazy
<podr0znik> trying to login as root from command line (su)
<lovedeatm> My flash drive wont pickup. it not visible in fstab or mtab it shows up in the disk and file system
<podr0znik> Authentication failure :)
<podr0znik> but I remember my password pretty well
<Lacrymology> podr0znik: your password's not root's password
<Lacrymology> podr0znik: not in ubuntu anyways
<Lacrymology> podr0znik: do 'sudo bash"
<Lacrymology> podr0znik: and then forget that it was me who suggested that
<trappist> ew.  I'd rather sudo su -
<Lacrymology> trappist: but you don't know root's passowrd
<trappist> Lacrymology: that's why I use sudo
<trappist> try it
<Hamra> dont type "su", use "sudo su"
<podr0znik> with the command somebody suggested (don't remember who) I go as root with my own password?
<trappist> sudo su -
<trappist> but mostly, don't do that
<Lacrymology> trappist: that's nice
<trappist> just do sudo <command>
<itsjustme> what gets added before the http when updating the repository sites?
<Lacrymology> trappist: that's a pain sometimes. There's times you need to be root for a while
<trappist> Lacrymology: yeah, that's why I said 'mostly' :)
<Lacrymology> so, has anybody else have their sound die with gutsy/2.6.22 kernel?
<podr0znik> in /media I only see cdrom and floppy
<trappist> Lacrymology: if you have an intel hda soundcard, yeah
<Lacrymology> trappist: I have an ASUS nVidia chipset soundcard
<Lacrymology> trappist: mobo, I mean
<Lacrymology> with an nVidia soundcard
<podr0znik> media:/camera I don't find
<itsjustme> what gets added before the http when updating the repository sites?  i think its dev something
<trappist> nvidia soundcard?  I don't think so... try lspci | grep -i audio
<trappist> itsjustme: deb
<Lacrymology> trappist: 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Lacrymology> trappist: 00:06.1 Audio device: *nVidia* Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<trappist> Lacrymology: ok ok :)
<itsjustme> thx
<Lacrymology> it won't work
<trappist> Lacrymology: I *think* that's an intel chipset, but I'm not positive
<Lacrymology> anyways, I'm out of options
<Lacrymology> I don't know what to do anymore
<trappist> Lacrymology: at any rate, your best bet is to google up that chipset and see what other people have found
<trappist> Lacrymology: like, google 'gutsy nvidia mcp55'
<ubuntu_> Is there a tool that will inspect the system hardware to determine what everything is? (sorta like WinInfo32 on Windows)
<trappist> ubuntu_: try lshw
<ubuntu_> cool; exactly what I needed; thanks, trappist
<podr0znik> I give up :)
<podr0znik> friend should buy another camera
<lovedeatm> trappist,what the delete command
<trappist> lovedeatm: rm
<trappist> lovedeatm: man intro
<lovedeatm> thanks
<megatog615> Does anyone know how I can get konqueror to wait for all FTP connections to end before doing another?
<megatog615> Like forcing it to keep one connection
<megatog615> My web host (godaddy) has a max connections of 1
<megatog615> Which is extremely annoying since konqueror seems to want more than one connection
 * Hamra is going to sleep
<Lacrymology> ok, is there any way of compiling the kernel myself under this distro?
<stdin> !kernel | Lacrymology
<ubotu> Lacrymology: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<cap601> Is there anyway to make Kopete only start after connecting to my wireless network?
<sigma_kubuntu> dont think so
<sigma_kubuntu> does it make a difference when it starts?
<vzduch> you can write a script
<cap601> The main problem is that I need to tell it to manually connect if the internet is not connected when it starts
<cap601> This also has a tendancy to need multiple attempts
<msemtd_> I'm trying to upgrade feisty to gutsy but I'm getting dpkg errors
<msemtd_> invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.
<msemtd_> followed by a bunch of dependency errors
<msemtd_> I'm all out of ideas
<msemtd_> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<msemtd_> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<bobleny> Hi, could someone tell me what an ACM device is?
<steveire> bobleny: Syncing your phone?
<lovedeatm> My flash drive wont pickup. it not visible in fstab or mtab it shows up in the disk and file system HELP!!
<bobleny> Trying to..... But I think I have the wrong ACM device, there is no /dev/ttyACM....
<steveire> bobleny: I'm not sure what it is. What are you using? kitchensync?
<lovedeatm> anybody?
<bobleny> stevire: Moto4lin
<helloyo> hey, guys. i just had to reinstall XP which has written over GRUB, i am running off the CD now, can i restore grub?
<ardchoille> !grub | helloyo
<ubotu> helloyo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<helloyo> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<limac> i just installed a theme for emerald thru kde-looks.org and i don't know how to apply it. if i double click it, it doesn't work!
<limac> :/
<trappist> limac: you install it through emerald-theme-manager
<limac> i did!
<limac> i mean like the windows border
<limac> it's not changing thru emerald
<trappist> OH I misunderstood the question.  actually I have the same problem :)
<ubuntu_> Wow Kubuntu has changed since 6.10
<ubuntu_> Detected few things automaticly :D
<limac> so how can i change it?
<trappist> limac: I dunno, it hasn't bothered me enough to try to solve it yet
<trappist> limac: but now that you know you're not the only one, there's a good chance google knows about it
<limac> nm i figured it out,  click on the border and then configure windows behavior, and then edit the windowes decoration
<trappist> there ya go :)
<limac> but how can we add some decorations
<limac> ?
<Skippy07> how do i go about dual booting vista and kubutu on seperate drives i can't find a guide anywhere
<jpatrick> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<msemtd_> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<drbobb> how is it that java is always set to off in my new konqueror windows/tabs
<Skippy07> Thanks ubotu
<drbobb> anyone else seeing that?
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: can you enable it in those tabs? or is it limited to one tab/window?
<Newbie1> I have a Microsoft Wireless Laser Mouse 5000 the side buttons do not seem to work
<nosrednaekim> !mounse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mounse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<drbobb> yes i can enable it via tools/html settings, and it works
<drbobb> but any time i create a new window or tab, it has java set to off again
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: thats probably a bug
<drbobb> i do have java set to enabled globally in konqueror setings
<drbobb> settings
<Newbie1>  How can I make the TASKBAR just 1 line?
<nosrednaekim> Newbie1: makde the panel thinner
<nosrednaekim> *make
<Newbie1> Thanks
<Newbie1> I figured it out
<drbobb> nosrednaekim: maybe, but i can't put my finger on it because it doesn't seem to happen on other kubuntu machines
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: oh.. hm
<nosrednaekim> Newbie1: :D
<drbobb> i can't find the way to reproduce it
<nosrednaekim> I don't use java so I can't
<drbobb> or to get rid of the nuisance on my laptop, for that matter
<drbobb> it's not a matter of you using java but of sites that you use using it
<Newbie1> Last I tried was Ubuntu 6.10, Kubuntu  has more eye candy and it seems my devices work, I will need to get the printer to work as well
<Newbie1> That might be the most problematic
<nosrednaekim> Newbie1: is it an HP?
<drbobb> you might not even be aware of java being in use
<Newbie1> Brother DCP 330C
<nosrednaekim> Newbie1: ok... let me take a look
<Newbie1> The problem will be the fact it can print photos (I mean proper ones) as well as normal A4 paper
<msemtd_> leave
<nosrednaekim> Newbie1: usually  the drivers have support for different trays
<nosrednaekim> Newbie1https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersBrother:
<drbobb> ok another one i meant to ask: where to start loooking for reasons that suspend mode is failing
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: are you using the fglrx driver?
<drbobb> nope
<Newbie1> Can I share the Printer from my Desktop using Linux to other XP computers?
<drbobb> i have a SiS integrated vga
<nosrednaekim> Newbie1: yes.
<sigma_kubuntu> i think u can through cups
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: well, I think there is a suspend dbug.
<Newbie1> Cool
<nosrednaekim> sigma_kubuntu: thats only for Vista
<Newbie1> I will need to figure out how to do that as well
<nosrednaekim> XP needs smba
<drbobb> ok let me clarify what i mean by failing
<drbobb> machine seems to suspend to ram ok, and seems to come back up too
<drbobb> but a minute or two after coming back up, the system freezes
<sigma_kubuntu> oh yeah i forgot about samba :)
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: can you quickly run a top or something like that to see whatis runnning when it freezes?
<Newbie1> Well thanks, I might install Kubuntu now
<drbobb> i did and i fail to see any runaway process
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3066404
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: could be a USB problem..
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: maybe running out of memory aswell?
<drbobb> no, memory is ok
<nosrednaekim> ok
<drbobb> btw suspend to disk works 100% correctly
<drbobb> the reverse of what it used to be under feisty
<whiteda> I am getting a Size mismatch error trying to upgrade to amarok 2:1.4.8 and amarok-xine 2:1.4.8 using sudo apt-get upgrade.  Should I just wait and try later/tomorrow?
<drbobb> i have a system monitor in my kicker all the time
<drbobb> and i can see that just before the freeze there is no cpu activity in particular, and plenty of free swap
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: thats wierd.... anything in the syslogs at all?
<sigma_kubuntu> how do i change the program that a multimedia key on my keyboard opens?
<drbobb> hmm well i do have issues with my ethernet driver
<drbobb> irq 3: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<usr002> Hi mates
<drbobb> is the kernel message
<usr002> wassup
<usr002> i need some help here
<usr002> can anyone
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: did you try booting with that?
<drbobb> oh and the driver is eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0x1800, IRQ 3
<nosrednaekim> usr002: whats the problem
<drbobb> nosrednaekim: well i am using that boot option
<drbobb> seems to make no difference though
<drbobb> the ethernet does not work reliably at all
<drbobb> luckily i rarely need to use it, i'm on wireless mostly
<usr002> i got this plugin problem
<usr002> i can install mp3 support for amarok
<usr002> anyone
<usr002> i've tried the normal repositories
<nosrednaekim> usr002: you can install it?
<usr002> no ..
<usr002> amarok says that is installed
<usr002> but when i try to play mp3's they won't
<limac> how can i make my ternimal transparent
<limac> ?
<usr002> ask me to install again
<root_> OMG. its the same base topic as I have to ask about
<white_eagle> hello, I have a slow connection (problems with my ISP), it's 12 pm at me and I have downloaded a half of the kubuntu-desktop package, can I cancel it, and continue from the place where I stopped?
<abcd> Do you have any problems with playing broadband movies on websites. I have no problem with playing them on Windows XP with Windows Media Player. When i switch to Ubuntu the same multimedia are buffering every one minute. I use kmplayer with xine (or sometimes mplayer engine). Any advices?
<nosrednaekim> usr002: ok  install "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<nosrednaekim> white_eagle: yes
<white_eagle> i have 2.30 hours left
<nosrednaekim> white_eagle: you can cancle and restart at any time
<white_eagle> nosrednaekim: and it will surely continue tommorw?
<usr002> nosred ... kubuntu restricted-extras ...
<nosrednaekim> white_eagle: yes
<nosrednaekim> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<white_eagle> nosrednaekim: thanks
<usr002> thank's
<usr002> istalling it
<usr002> * installing
<munition> hello, I seem to  have no repositories installed, other than the CD it was born with
<munition> can anyone help me, please?
<nosrednaekim> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<munition> wow. that may hopefully resolve this. that took moments to respond. ty
<limac> anyone? how can i make konsole transparent?
<nosrednaekim> limac: its simple, change the schema to transparent linux colors
<drbobb> aah that's another q i had
<usr002> same problem
<limac> thnks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> usr002: you sure they aren't encrypted mp3?
<drbobb> what determines the default schema for new konsole tabs?
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: you need to save it as the deafult schema
<drbobb> well i do that as many times as i want
<drbobb> but the setting seems not to stick
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: doesn't save it?
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: my brother had the same exact problem! I can't reproduce it though
<drbobb> well it gets weirder
<drbobb> right now i created a new tab and it did get the schema i had set
<usr002> nosred: have i got to restart the machine
<drbobb> but i bet that after the next rebboot it won; work again
<nosrednaekim> usr002: no
<nosrednaekim> usr002: are they drmed? where did you get them from?
<nosrednaekim> usr002: you do need to restart amarok...
<drbobb> i've been struggling with this issue across several kde versions now
<usr002> via samba ... from my windows machine
<drbobb> ok struggling is too big a word, it's a minor nuisance
<nosrednaekim> usr002: did you get them from itunes?
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: :D
<drbobb> a less minor nuisance is the flash breakage
<usr002> no
<nosrednaekim> usr002: try playing a local mp3
<usr002> i've got this mp3 a long time
<usr002> i got this songs in this machine
<usr002> i got them via samba
<nosrednaekim> usr002: do they play?
<drbobb> right now i need firefox to access any flash site, konq doesn't work
<usr002> no
<usr002> in the windows machine they do play
<nosrednaekim> usr002: did you restart amarok?
<usr002> yeps
<usr002> i'll try to reboot the machine
<usr002> what can i do
<nosrednaekim> usr002: no no... that won't fix a thing
<usr002> maybe if uninstall amarok
<usr002> and i reeinstall it
<usr002> again
<nosrednaekim> usr002: no no...what error does it give when you try to play your mp3?
<usr002> nosred .. wasn't possible to play some media (not suported)
<usr002> or so
<usr002> i got this in portuguese
<usr002> so the translation may be diferent
<nosrednaekim> usr002: you CERTAIN its an mp3?
<usr002> oh yeah
<nosrednaekim> !mpg123
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpg123 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !info mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.66-1 (gutsy), package size 141 kB, installed size 344 kB
<nosrednaekim> usr002: get that package^^
<Downix_SPARC> you know, autoconf is a real pain
<nosrednaekim> usr002: and run it like so "mpg123 <location of file>"
<usr002> ok thank you
<usr002> i'll try it
<nosrednaekim> usr002: just to see what the problem is
<usr002> ko
<usr002> ok
<usr002> The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight.mp3
<usr002> for instance
<nosrednaekim> usr002: if you are in it dir and put quotes around it
<nosrednaekim> like ----- mpg123 "The Tokens - The Lions Sleeps Tonight.mp3"
<nosrednaekim> the quote are neccesary since there are spaces
<usr002> ok
<greg> Don't suppose anyone could help me with an apt / Adept Manager problem ?
<nosrednaekim> greg: whats the problem?
<greg> nosrednaekim: Basically it was configured by a friend to run on my college network and now that i'm at home with a direct connection I can't get it to connect ?
<Downix_SPARC> Is anyone here good at autoconfig setup?
<olimpico> How can i install Kubuntu completely remote on another computer?
<nosrednaekim> greg: proxy?
<olimpico> Could someone give me an idea?
<usr002> xine-engine cannot play MP3s
<Downix_SPARC> olimpico: Do you have a network bios?
<nosrednaekim> usr002: hmm <_<
<greg> nosrednaekim: Yeah, it's set to run through the college proxy, but I can't see any signs of the settings in apt.conf
<olimpico> Someone has a gentoo system running, and i want to install kubuntu instead. I can login to the gentoo system, is it possible to install kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> greg: you'd really need to ask your freind
<usr002> and now what can i do ??
<nosrednaekim> olimpico: maybe chroot it...
<usr002> get another xine engine
<usr002> lol
<Downix_SPARC> olimpico: You'd have to install Ubuntu over Gentoo really, which in all likelyhood will erase the system.
<nosrednaekim> usr002: eight cylinder one this time ;)
<nosrednaekim> usr002: one moment..
<greg> nosrednaekim: I don't really have anyway of contacting him :( thanks for the help anyway ^_^
<usr002> ok thank u
<usr002> nos
<olimpico> There are two hardrives, I can leave gentoo, installed, that's not the problem
<nosrednaekim> !aptproxy
<ubotu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Downix_SPARC> olimpico: So you want to install to the other drive?
<olimpico> Downix_SPARC: What is network bios?
<Downix_SPARC> olimpico: Do you have access to a CD-ROM on the system?
<olimpico> Downix_SPARC: yes, just in case it doesn't work all right, I don't want to delete gentoo.
<Downix_SPARC> olimpico: Ability to boot a machine w/o any OS on it at all, instead fetching the OS over the network.   That's how I installed Kubuntu on my SPARC
<Downix_SPARC> olimpico: Easiest way then would be to put in a Ubuntu CD, and unplug your gentoo HD
<olimpico> Downix_SPARC: Yes, my mother(who doesn't have a clue) can access the computer
<nosrednaekim> usr002: run this command "apt-cache policy libxine1-ffmpeg"
<drbobb> greg: try grepping for proxy around /etc/apt perhaps?
<usr002> none installed
<greg> drbobb: I'll give it a go.
<olimpico> Downix_SPARC: But apparently kubuntu is not able to start the graphical system
<nosrednaekim> usr002: try installing it..
<nosrednaekim> usr002: "sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg"
<usr002> ok
<olimpico> I inteneded to connect through krfb.
<olimpico> Downix_SPARC: I intended to connect through krfb.
<usr002> can't install
<olimpico> Downix_SPARC: I can't unplugg the gentoo HD, my mother doesn't know how to do this
<usr002> libxine1-ffmpeg ain't available
<usr002> but has references to another package
<nosrednaekim> usr002: you need to enable the restricted repository
<nosrednaekim> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> usr002: never mind... you using gutsy?
<olimpico> Downix_SPARC: I was thinking that there is maybe a way to install it through the console.
<olimpico> Anybody can tell me how to install kubuntu though the console?
<usr002> 7.10
<olimpico> mmmmmm
<nosrednaekim> usr002: ok, go into adept->adept->amange repositories and enable all of them (except source code) then  click the reload button on the main page.
<greg> drbobb: No results for proxy...
 * podr0znik back
<podr0znik> problem with camera has been solved
<podr0znik> just had to go to a bloody Windows computer
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know how to get Amarok to sync to a Cowon media player?
<usr002> and now
<usr002> install libxine
<drbobb> greg: before you give up, try case-insensitive search
<nosrednaekim> usr002: libxine-ffmpeg
<greg> drbobb: -i ?
<drbobb> y
<greg> (Y)
<usr002> well
<drbobb> (y)es
<usr002> working
<usr002> nosred
<nosrednaekim> usr002: sweet
<usr002> u'r the man
<usr002> or woman
<usr002> lol
<usr002> thank u
<nosrednaekim> man.. YW
<drbobb> greg: umm btw what error message(s) do you get from apt-get
<usr002> my wife can listen to all the mp3
<usr002> here
<usr002> and stream them to the soundbridge in the living room
<usr002> btw what media server
<greg> drbobb: No error as such, it just sits at '[Connecting to franc.cc.strath.ac.uk (ip address)]
<greg> drbobb: And by sit I mean it keeps on trying.
<drbobb> greg: so just replace the sources.list with a standard one?
<greg> drbobb: Never thought of that :P Where do you suppose i'd get a standard one ?
<drbobb> you're probably trying to connect to servers that aren't available from outside
<drbobb> umm maybe you could reinstall apt
<client2> hallo
<nosrednaekim> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<client2> i'm pushing neh
<greg> Sweet !
<client2> :D
<Downix_SPARC> can someone recommend a good tutorial for configure?  I'm trying to add SPARC to a configure with little luck
<greg> drbobb:nosrednaekim: I'll give the source-o-matic a shot, hopefully that'll sort it.
<client2> host unknown while i connect the network/internet
<client2> help me
<pip> #help
<client2> if ping ip address i can it
<pip> ?help
<client2> but browse with domain name i can't
<BluesKaj> give us an example
<savageone> hey guys
<savageone> if I were to apt-get the linux restricted modules, and a different nvidia driver (called legacy) and my machine didn't boot up afterwards anyone know how I could solve it?  It starts to boot and sticks at the splash screen.
<nosrednaekim> savageone: can you go to Alt+f2?
<NeoFax> savageone: Use a rescue cd and remove the deb package
<savageone> you mean control/alt f2?
<savageone> to get to another console
<savageone> no
<savageone> I've never tried just alt-f2
<savageone> neofax:  I'm not sure how to that's my thing
<savageone> I can get into rescue mode...
<nosrednaekim> savageone: yeah...
<savageone> can I do that from there
<rable> for some reason openoffice is showing most of my menu items in some kind of greek cyrillic gibberish instead of english. is there something I can do to fix this?
<savageone> unfortuantely, I'm not skilled enough to be looking for debs hehe
<savageone> I'm pretty well versed in linux, but not a lot in trouble shooting etc just in usage and stuff
<NeoFax> Then create a directory under temp then mount your / directory to that folder.  Then chroot to that folder.  Make sure if you have seprate mount points in your fstab to make directories for them under the one in the tmp directory then chroot
<greg> drbobb: No luck with just replacing the sources, the proxy info must be stored somewhere else..
<nosrednaekim> savageone: take a look at the /var/Xorg.0.log
<savageone> good idea
<savageone> it's an nvidia card
<savageone> it all stems from me getting this weird split screen thing happening
<savageone> others reported it
<savageone> I read about doing an apt get for the legacyt driver
<savageone> and it screwed me
<drbobb> greg: that's really weird
<greg> drbobb: Almost concerning :P
<NeoFax> savageone: What nvidia card do you have?
<drbobb> are you sure you replaced /etc/apt/sources.list?
<greg> drbobb: pretty sure, although I did glance at the old one before replacing it and saw no proxy information.
<Downix_SPARC> savageone: I had that issue when I initially did the install.  I had to swap drivers
<savageone> downix: yeah, that's what I was trying to do!! How did you "swap em"
<savageone> hehe
<drbobb> but does the site in the message when apt-get is run match what's in the sources.list?
<drbobb> or not?
<greg> drbobb: I'll give you a read out of what's going on..
<Downix_SPARC> savageone: I used the LiveCD to change the startx to stock VGA, un-apt'ed it, then re-downloaded it
<savageone> okay
<savageone> so how do you UNAPT something
<savageone> because I'd like to do that w/ the stuff I apted
<savageone> my problem is, the system is a linuxmce system
<greg> drbobb:
<greg> sudo apt-get update
<greg> Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release.gpg
<greg>   Could not connect to franc.cc.strath.ac.uk:8080 (130.159.248.36). - connect (113 No route to host)
<savageone> which as you know runs on kubuntu, and it's acting as my rtouter
<savageone> and I through out my other router
<nosrednaekim> savageone: "apt-get remove whatever"
<savageone> so I can't get online at home
<savageone> I'm sitting here trying to figure out what the hell to do before I go home
<savageone> if I go into rescue mode
<drbobb> greg: hmm
<savageone> can I still run apt-get
<drbobb> wait a few mins
<greg> drbobb: np
<NeoFax> savageone: Do you know exactly what NVIDIA card you have?
<savageone> no unfortunately
<savageone> it's a newer pci express one
<NeoFax> OK, do lspci and let me know what the NVIDIA line says
<savageone> I can't dude
#kubuntu 2007-12-21
<savageone> it's at home
<savageone> i got no internet there
<savageone> I'm in my office about to go there haha
<savageone> I'm a mile from my house
<savageone> lemme ask you this, what will i get inr escue mode?
<savageone> internet support?
<savageone> apt-get support?
<savageone> can Ir emove packages in there
<NeoFax> savageone: You will need a internet connection or your apt setup with CD capability
<drbobb> greg: type : printenv http_proxy
<drbobb> at the command line
<drbobb> what do you get?
<savageone> neo: will I have network access while in rescue mode, chosen from grub
<savageone> also, what is the linux restricted module thing there, I apt-get'd that and immediately after this happened
<greg> drbobb: http://username:password@franc.cc.strath.ac.uk:8080
<NeoFax> Once you are in and apt is setup as CD, do sudo apt-cache search nvidia.  Then do sudo apt-get install (now here you will type the nvidia-newest-driver).  This will install the drivers for the nvidia 100.14.19 set.  After that, do sudo init 3 and then sudo init 5.  You should have a perfect X setup
<greg> drbobb: That would be the problem, how do I go about resetting that ?
<NeoFax> savageone: No.  rescuer mode is exactly that.  The bare minimum to rescue a system
<savageone> neo:  can I do apt-get remove xxx though that wouldn't require internet right?
<savageone> UI don't have a live cd
<savageone> this is sort of an appliance type distro, all on a dvd, no live boot
<drbobb> greg: yes that's it. You certainly don't want it anymore
<drbobb> look in .bash_profile and .bashrc in your home dir
<greg> drbobb: Will do.
<drbobb> there has to be a line like http_proxy=...
<drbobb> or export http_proxy=..
<drbobb> comment it out by putting a hash (#) in front
<NeoFax> savageone: Yes, you can do that, but you will need to install the vanilla nv driver.  It should be like xorg-server-nv or something like that.  Then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg and it should ask to setup your xorg.conf file which you should do.  Or you can manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change nvidia to nv
<savageone> the xorg says nv!
<greg> drbobb: Will do, just finding it.
<savageone> I was told to try changing it to:  nvidia
<A|i3N> question: Downloading kubuntu 7.10 - I have a vista system - is there a way to dual boot without having to erase my current o/s first?
<savageone> k neofax
<savageone> I'm off to give it a go
<NeoFax> savageone: And you get a split screen?
<drbobb> log out and log back in before it takes effect
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<savageone> neo: I DID get split screen, not I just get a splash screen for kubuntu that has a progress bar that goes about 1 inch and stops
<savageone> I also think I shouldn't have installed the linux restricted modules thing, do you know what that is?
<NeoFax> savageone: Did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see exactly what the problem is?
<savageone> nope
<savageone> but I'm taking notes on what to try since I don't have internet there atm because it's my router, and I'm going to check that
<savageone> anything specific I should look for?
<savageone> maybe it's related to this restricted modules thing
<NeoFax> savageone: It is ubuntu's way of allowing restricted drivers to be installed, but not be held legally responsible.
<savageone> anyone know what the hellt hat is?
<savageone> fuck
<savageone> that's proably what happened
<savageone> restricted drivers as in nvidia drivers?
<savageone> or is that a pretty mundane thingand probably not my issue
<savageone> you'd think linux would load at least but it doesn't
<savageone> then maybe give me a command prompt and an x error
<NeoFax> savageone: It is the ubuntu way.  Thousands use it every day with no problem.  I am assuming it is not NVIDIA related and something else entirely.  In the Xorg.0.log look for lines that begin with EE.
<savageone> where is that Xorg.0.log file?
<NeoFax> savageone: restricted drivers as in proprietary and not open sourced.
<NeoFax> It is in /var/log
<NeoFax> You new to linux?
<savageone> a little
<savageone> I've been using it for 10 years
<savageone> roflmao
<savageone> but in various forms naw mean
<savageone> and never much trouble shooting
<savageone> I've done a lot of mythtv stuff, and alot of apache/internet related stuff
<NeoFax> You have been lucky
<savageone> but I'm an idiot when it comes to x
<peterbecker_> how do I stop knetworkmanager from connecting to networks I don't want it to connect to?
<savageone> because 99.9 percent of what I do doesn't require it
<savageone> and I use a lot of pussy-linux stuff like ipcop, etc
<savageone> so I don'thave to think much
<savageone> ;)
<peterbecker_> it is currently annoying the h^&$* out of me by reconnecting to some "default" WLAN all the time
<savageone> but I learn by making mistakes like everyone else
<peterbecker_> which means all my connections break
<savageone> neofax: I'm headed home, thanks for your help, with any luck I'll be back in the channel to thank you in 1/2 hour haha
<savageone> pz
<NeoFax> NP
<rubax> Hiya boys. Need help with knetwork
<greg> drbobb: I still can't find it, looked in .bashrc and I don't have a bash_profile..
<rubax> it can never connect, neither to wireless or LAN
<rubax> I had xubuntu installed, internet worked flawlessly
<rubax> so its not my router
<drbobb> greg: your buddy was kinda mean ;>
<A|i3N> yo can I dual boot 7.1 and vista easily without destroying vista first?
<rubax> I tried to configure it, but now all the wireless networks are gone
<greg> drbobb: Yup, I think he's became a "Buddy" :P
<drbobb> greg: try /etc/bash.bashrc
<rubax> any way to reinstall it or something?
<drbobb> or /etc/profile
<NeoFax> rubax: What was you using to connect to the wireless AP's?
<rubax> knetwork
<NeoFax> A|i3N: Yes, google for it and there are tutorials.
<NeoFax> rubax: You mean knetworkmanager?
<rubax> yep
<NeoFax> What errors does it give?
<rubax> It doesnt give errors
<A|i3N> and also does anyone know anything about a program similar to PDANet for linux? I use my spring mogual to get online..
<Costasss> guys a quick question: is the AIGLX server subjectively/objectively quicker in redrawing windows/backgrounds/icons than bog standard X these days? Im asking because one of my pet peeves with linux is that the GUI just feels slower than OS X or XP (forget Vista)
<A|i3N> er, sprint
<greg> drbobb: Nothing, I have however found the bash history, so I could tell you the commands he used to enable the proxy
<drbobb> greg: ol
<drbobb> ok
<NeoFax> rubax: Is the NetworkManager service running along with avahi?
<greg> drbobb:
<greg> export http_proxy=http://www-cache.strath.ac.uk:8080/
<greg> apt-get export http_proxy=http://www-cache.strath.ac.uk:8080/
<greg> apt-get updates export http_proxy=http://www-cache.strath.ac.uk:8080/
<greg> apt-get updates export http_proxy=http://www-cache.strath.ac.uk:8080
<tehm0nk> Anyone here use a Logitech MX Revolution mouse?
<tehm0nk> i want my back/forward buttons to work lol
<drbobb> greg: that makes no sense
<greg> drbobb: :S
<drbobb> only the first command would work
<rubax> ok, sorry, Im back. Yes, its running along. when I see the addresses it gives nothing, but it says the wired connection is active
<drbobb> and it wouldn't make the setting stick
<rubax> and when I try the wireless, it tries to connect but then drops it
<drbobb> stick across a reboot or even logout, i mean
<rubax> then, neither of them appear on the tray
<greg> drbobb: Mmm.. I'll look to see if he creates a file or something..
<drbobb> when you get bored of all the sleuthing, just put a line : unset http_proxy
<NeoFax> rubax: Try doing ifconfig in the CLI to see if you have an IP
<drbobb> at the end of your .bashrc file
<tehm0nk> Does Anyone know how to get a logitech mouse working?
<tehm0nk> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kub^> tehm0nk: try here i got 5 buttons working on my g5 from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3810042
<greg> drbobb: Cheers for your help, if I find where it was in the end i'll let you know :P
<ardchoille> tehm0nk: I have three, I just plugged them in and they worked
<mjponce> how to use a bamboo tablet in kubuntu ?
<NeoFax> tehm0nk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399099
<rubax> nope, I dont have one. I set both interfaces to dhcp
<tehm0nk> my mx revolution has a ton of buttons, left right and Mwheel work
<rubax> Wait. Sorry, Im not running avahi
<rubax> it is not showing up in the process table
<NeoFax> rubax: So, knetworkmanager said the wired connection is good and nothing shows under the wireless?
<rubax> exactly
<drbobb> tehm0nk: what makes a logitech mouse special?
<drbobb> any mouse i plug in basically just works
<NeoFax> drbobb: It has extra buttons.  All you have to do is set the extra buttons in the xorg.conf file.
<tehm0nk> drbobb: All the buttons?
<mjponce> someone have idea ?
<drbobb> ah ok
<drbobb> the hard part is deciding what you want to use them for ;>
<kub^> forward and back for webpages is nice :)
<NeoFax> rubax: Can you do ifup eth0 and see if you get an ip?
<rubax> I get: No DHCP offers received
<NeoFax> rubax: OK, then can you check your router logs to see what could be causing the problem?
<rubax> ok
<NeoFax> rubax: Also, is eth0 your nic card?  Probably should have asked this before.  Also, you do have an actual wired connection plus a wireless one?
<rubax> ok, my interfaces file seems to be wrong also
<rubax> eth0 is not my nic
<rubax> Oh, do I need to run avahi?
<cowlikk> i need help
<cowlikk> pretty please
<NeoFax> rubax: before you change the interfaces file, you need to decide if you want to use networkmanager or want to manually connect to wireless AP's
<NeoFax> OK, if eth0 is not your nic, what is?
<rubax> I'd like to keep using the KNM
<NeoFax> cowlikk: What is your problem
<cowlikk> when i log out then back in it just loads a peach screen and nothing more
<rubax> OH, I see now. In xubuntu, I had eth0 as nic and eth1 as wired
<NeoFax> rubax: Then don't touch the interfaces file.  It should only contain auto lo and lo loopback line
<NeoFax> eth1 is your nic and eth0 is your wireless card.
<rubax> it contains more stuff, let me do the pastebin
<Dragnslcr> Any suggestions for a program to rip a CD to .flac?
<jerware> hi
<cowlikk> :'(
<jerware> looking for a usb wireless nic.  are they plug and play?
<NeoFax> cowlikk: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to see what the error is
<rubax> here it is, I have not touched this
<rubax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49090/
<NeoFax> rubax: delete the iface ath0 and iface eth0 line
<cowlikk> no error in it
<NeoFax> cowlikk: When you say that you logout, you mean KDE or linux itself?
<kub^> i want to get a freeview tv tuner for my pc can anyone recommend one for the UK? and what sort of frontend do you use on linux?
<cowlikk> i go to the power button in the top right sorner and go logg off then i try to log in and i get a peach screen and a mouse arrow and that is it and to get out of that i have to restart
<NeoFax> kub^: Do you mean a tv tuner card or IPTV?
<kub^> tv tuner car NeoFax
<NeoFax> cowlikk: Check ~/.xsession-errors
<cowlikk> where do i find that
<rubax> ok, avahi-autoipd is now running. I can see the available wireless networks
<rubax> but I cant connect to the wired and the wireless hangs up trying to configure
<NeoFax> kub^: I would suggest the Hauppauge PVR-500 line as it has a decoder built on the board.  I would use mythtv then or tvtime
<NeoFax> rubax: Did you delete those two lines?
<kub^> will that work out of the box NeoFax ?
<rubax> yes
<NeoFax> kub^: No, you need to apt-get the ivtv drivers and then it works great.  Also, I take back the tvtime as it doesn't work yet, but mplayer does.
<rubax> doublechecked, they are not there anymore
<knights> I'm currently using the command
<kub^> NeoFax: thanks mate good advice :)
<knights> less file.pdf | festival --tts
<knights> to read PDFs out for me
<NeoFax> rubax: You will need to reboot your system as it needs to correct the setup of the nic and wireless cards.  You could try sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager restart
<knights> It works well enough as I can pause it using CTRL-Z but I'd like to improve the command so that I know how far into the PDF or text file I am, in words or pages or letters or something so that I might resume at that point later?
<knights> any ideas how I could do this?
<NeoFax> kub^: If you run into any problems check out the ubuntu-mythtv IRC channel
<kub^> thanks again :)
<rubax> DOH
<rubax> my bad
<cowlikk> hey where do i find ~/.xsession-errors
<nosrednaekim> your home DIR
<ardchoille> cowlikk: "~" = /home/your_username/
<NeoFax> cowlikk: Do nano ~/.xsession-errors
<etfb> cowlikk: open a terminal and type tail -f ~/.xsession-errors  That will sit there updating while you do stuff in other windows, so you don't keep having to refresh.
<cowlikk> it sais Refusing to initialize GTK+. at the top
<cowlikk> Window manager warning: Log level 8: gtk_menu_shell_insert: assertion `GTK_IS_MENU_ITEM (child)' failed
<NeoFax> cowlikk: If you are using kubuntu, you shouldn't have a problem with this unless you use GNOME apps.
<cowlikk> yeah but i cant log out and come back in without restarting my comp
<cowlikk> im using 7.10
<cowlikk> and i am very linux noobish
<mjponce> well, no success histories about bamboo and Gursy gibbon. =(
<mjponce> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/success
<Downix_SPARC> Ya know, porting is a pain
<cowlikk> why does it log in fine when i first start the computer
<NeoFax> cowlikk: Do you have both GNOME and KDE installed on your system?
<cowlikk> i dont know i just installed the whole os last night
<mjponce> GNOME is buggy.
<NeoFax> Which CD did you install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<cowlikk> ubuntu
<NeoFax> OK, then you are using GNOME and you probably would want to go to that channel as this is KDE centric here.
<Pete__> Thats were you went wrong then ;)
<cowlikk> ok so #ubuntu ?
<NeoFax> cowlikk: Yes
<cowlikk> ok thank you all for trying
<cowlikk> you guys are great
<NeoFax> rubax: Is Knetworkmanager working now?
<kub^> NeoFax: i appreciate the advice but the Hauppauge PVR-500 has 2 mpeg encoders and a remote control seems a bit of overkill and its a bit expensive for me, can you advise a lower specced model or am i good to go with any hauppage ?
<NeoFax> kub^: I would recommend any Hauppauge as the drivers are built in to linux kernels.  Except for the ivitv stuff
<nosrednaekim> HD5500 are good! but probably expensive
<NeoFax> I have a PVR-150, PVR-500 and some others
<Dragnslcr> Any suggestions for a program to rip a CD to .flac?
<NeoFax> Dragnslcr: Does k3b have flac?  If so, I would use that.  If not try EAC in wine.
<kub^> ok thanks guys :)
<NeoFax> kub^: Just before you buy a cheap brand make sure it is recognized and supported by the kernel
<Dragnslcr> I checked k3b, looks like it only has .mp3, .ogg, and .wav
<NeoFax> Dragnslcr: Mine on Sidux has FLAC.  You may need to install all of k3b's plugins for it though
<kub^> NeoFax: i think the pvr 150 looks good for me. silly question tho do you have to hook em up to the tv aerial or do they get a good enough signal without?
<NeoFax> You need an aerial or cable connected.  Make sure you buy the PAL version if you are in europe though.
<kub^> NeoFax: ok
<NeoFax> I think mine came with a cheapo aerial though
<ardchoille> Dragnslcr: crip, mp3burn, ripit
<NeoFax> rubax: Knetworkmanager working?
<Dragnslcr> I figured it out. k3b just needs the flac package (libflac isn't enough)
<rubax> Sorry, no
<rubax> Now I have an ip for the wireless
<rubax> and shows as connected
<rubax> but I cant get the internet
<rubax> and the wired is still dead :(
<dh1> I am using a MS Wireless Laser 5000 it seems Kubuntu does see the 2 side buttons, only problem is it does some weird thing with them in Firefox, I just want it to do BACK and FORWARD
<dh1> How can I do this
<nosrednaekim> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<NeoFax> rubax: What is the ip of the wireless?  Does it show as given by your router?  What is the gateway set as in ifconfig?
<dh1> nosrednaekim: I am not saying it doesn't work. It works I just want it to do go Back and Forward
<kub^> dh1:  try here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3810042
<sat_> hi
<NeoFax> sat_: Hello!
<sat_> I'm new to Ubuntu, first time here..
<nosrednaekim> hey sat_
<sat_> wanted to check what this is about.
<nosrednaekim> sat_: this is the support channel for Kubuntu
<sat_> I'm really impressed with Ubuntu.
<NeoFax> sat_: This channel is normally for Kubuntu problems and help
<usr002> hey do anyone knows if is available any kind of systray app that checks pop server and and automatically download messages to thunderbird
<Pete__> usr002: Thunderbird will do that itself?
<nosrednaekim> usr002: search apt for it... I know there is one for gmail
<maybeway36> if you leave t-bird open, it should do that
<maybeway36> but it doesn't go to the systemtray
<NeoFax> usr002: No, but there are programs that check pop servers and then you can dl the mail
<mjponce> ubuntu is another channel  sat_
<flaccid> !info alltray
<ubotu> alltray: Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 224 kB
<usr002> uh
<Pete__> Theres an addon for it somewhere
<usr002> will test that
<sat_> ok. I'm kubuntu.
<flaccid> so just dock thunderbird.why use another client.
<sat_> i meant i running kubuntu.
<usr002> what do you recomend flaccid
<nosrednaekim> sat :D... how easy was it to use... you know learning curve and all?
<mjponce> =) sorry sat_ ,
<Pete__> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/2110 , might do the trick, although I don't know if its crossplatform or not..
<flaccid> usr002: for what?
<sat_> it's really easy.. didn't have any difficulty at all.
<usr002> MinimizeToTray is not available for Linux
<sat_> i bought the Ubuntu official book.
<NeoFax> usr002: biff is good, but it does not download the mail it just checks the pop server.
<rubax> Hmm. It gives me no ip address on ifconfig, but knm shows the ip. I cant run ifup either, it says: ignoring unknown interface
<usr002> mail client
<flaccid> usr002: no but alltray is
<nosrednaekim> sat_: you had any previous linux/unix experience?
<flaccid> usr002: i use opera
<NeoFax> rubax: What is the ip 192.x.x.x?
<usr002> no x86_64 support
<sat_> no, prev. linux exp.
<rubax> 192.168.1.100
<NeoFax> sat_: Linux today is so easy compared to when I started using it.
<sat_> how are you addressing it to me. how can i get your name .
<nosrednaekim> sat_: cool! have you tried out installing packages and such things?
<nosrednaekim> sat_: type the first two letters and press tab
<NeoFax> rubax: Trying running a traceroute to see where the packets drop.
<usr002> i started with Corel
<usr002> lol
<sat_> nosrednaekim: great thanks.
<usr002> a long time ago
<flaccid> usr002: they will probably do that when its worth doing it
<nosrednaekim> sat_: so have you tried using the package manager?
<rubax> Cant download the app
<flaccid> usr002: you can still run the 32bit version iirc
<sat_> nosrednaekim: i did try and istalled some software..
<NeoFax> usr002: I have used it since Yggdrassil, then to RedHat like 4 something and then SuSE until pretty much Ubuntu came out and Debian distros since.
<rubax> duh, ill install it from here hehe
<flaccid> usr002: actually in opera 9.5 kestrel they are doing 64bit builds
<nosrednaekim> sat_: how easy was that?
<sat_> nosrednaekim: in fact, i've become an advocate for ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> sat_: cool :D
<usr002> i check it
<sat_> nosrednaekim: i've written a review in amazon for the book and Cd. sub: Ubuntu - best product of this decade
<flaccid> s opera 9.5 addresses 64bit and qt4 iirc
<flaccid> the official ubuntu book needs a head check and so does the wiki. its so unorganised.
<NeoFax> sat_: U/K/Xbuntu are all good, but somethings I can't stand how they do.  I would suggest DLing virtualbox and trying different distros to see what is out there.
<nosrednaekim> sat_: hehe.... i've been using LInux for 5 years... so it kinda doesn't occur to me how easy Kubuntu is to use.
<nosrednaekim> NeoFax: I disagree, I say learn one distro really well....
<NeoFax> nosrednaekim: What distro you start on?
<nosrednaekim> NeoFax: especially when you are just starting out
<nosrednaekim> NeoFax: Slackware for 2 years, Suse for 2, finally Kubuntu
<maybeway36> try them all, and decide on one :)
<maybeway36> i've used kubuntu for about 1.5 yrs, now i'm on mint
<maybeway36> they're very similar
<sat_> nosrednaekim: i started using kubuntu for everything. i'm using xp only for video chat.. i don't know how i can video chat in ubuntu.
<NeoFax> nosrednaekim: I wish there was a bigger fanbase out there when I started.  I would have never went RPM distro as long as I did.  That is why I say check out other distros.
<nosrednaekim> NeoFax: true :D
<NeoFax> sat_: Skype, Ekiga, Kopete
<maybeway36> I say RPM is ok, as long as there is APT
<NeoFax> maybeway36: You have never had RPM hell then
<maybeway36> it's apt
<NeoFax> Kinda like dll hell on Windows
<maybeway36> not really
<maybeway36> only used fedora and pclinuxos a bit
<sat_> NeoFax: i tried ekiga. but, there is some port issue. it says some other program is using it.
<maybeway36> but APT managed everythng just fine for me
<maybeway36> as long as i got software from the distro
<flaccid> windows doesn't have a packaging system
<nosrednaekim> well, that was smart....
<flaccid> hehe
<NeoFax> maybeway36: Apt is just a means to DL and install the package RPM is the actual package and previously RPM had a very messed up way of implementing checks and balances
<maybeway36> i do prefer deb
<maybeway36> i'll say that
<NeoFax> flaccid: Checkout appupdater it is apt for windows
<sat_> does kopete support video chat. i don't see any option for it.
<nosrednaekim> sat_: yes it does.. only for MSN though
<NeoFax> sat_: Open the settings and if your webcam is supported then you will see apicture there. In the webcam tab
<flaccid> NeoFax: lol no its not.
<Max-P> sat_: amsn and kmess also support video chat
<NeoFax> flaccid: As close as it is going to get!!!!
<flaccid> lol, yeah perhaps.
<sat_> Max-P: thanks. i'll try.
<NeoFax> Anyone here have cygwin experience?
<sat_> which is the best open source video chat available for ubuntu.
<NeoFax> sat_: I say Skype and Kopete, but I can't get my webcam working, so you may want to ask others
<flaccid> skype is not really open, but then again neither is the msn protocol. hmm
<sat_> NeoFax: i tried skype. i couldn't get it working. i'll try kopete..
<NeoFax> How about mounting your host drive in a virtualbox linux session?
<sat_> did anyone face port issue in ekiga
<flaccid> RTP/XMPP is probably the best open source vide conferencing protocol
<cowlikk> im back in here because ubuntu room is not helping
<cowlikk> still there neofax
<flaccid> whats the problem
<cowlikk> when i log out and come back to log in i just get a peach screen and a mouse arrow and thats all that happens
<flaccid> this is with kdm?
<nosrednaekim> no..thats gdm
<cowlikk> no with gnome
<nosrednaekim> we cannot help then
<flaccid> sorry kubuntu doesn't use gdm
<cowlikk> so when i am in the peach screen and nothing happens i do ctrl+alt+f5 and do a ps ax and the last thing on that list is gnome-screensaver but the screen saver works fine when i am loged in correctly
<flaccid> yeah we don't support gnome here sorry
<cowlikk> ok thanks anyway
<flaccid> i would help if i knew how but i aint used gnome for years
<etfb> I'm getting a bit annoyed with Chatzilla and Konversation. Is there a clear frontrunner for Best IRC Client In KDE?
<tehm0nk> how do i get the mouse to do Back Forward?
<tehm0nk> without Binding it to ALT+left/Alt-right?
<flaccid> konversation does fine at least for most users
<tehm0nk> i was going to install a game on here and i was Hoping it would see the buttons as normal...
<nosrednaekim> etfb: konversating?
<etfb> flaccid: How do you set it to wordwrap?  If I type a really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really long line, it doesn't wrap (or at least it didn't when I tried before - I'll be embarrassed if it does now).
<etfb> flaccid: Hmmm... never mind, it's working now.  Weird.
<tehm0nk> is there a gui type mouse button binder?
<etfb> flaccid: OK, I just need to figure out how to get it to stop with all the "[nick] has joined this channel" messages, and I'll be happy.
<nosrednaekim> etfb: wraps for me
<nosrednaekim> etfb: thats a setting in settings->configure konversation->chat window->hid part/join events
<etfb> nosrednaekim: Yep, me too, now.  I was SURE it didn't before.
<nosrednaekim> etfb: it doesn't if it doesn't have a space in between, or is a link
<etfb> nosrednaekim: I don't have that option, and I'm pretty sure I'm using the latest version.
 * etfb checks his version number
 * etfb is using Konversation v1.0.1
<adz21c> eftb: settings->configure konversation->behaviour->chat window->hide part/join/nick events
<NeoFax> etfb: Why not create an ignore pattern if you don't have that setting?
<adz21c> theres 2 chat windows in the config dialog
<adz21c> caught me out
<etfb> adz21c: Me too - what a stupid error for the designers to make.  Ah well; fixed now.  Thanks, all!
<etfb> Hey, can someone /part and re/join the channel, just so I can be sure it's working?  Paranoid, I know...
<adz21c> etfb: just did
<etfb> Excellent.  Thank you!
<adz21c> np
<flaccid> etfb: sorry mate was afk. um check options. how did you go
<flaccid> ah you already helped sweet as
<etfb> I guess I can shoot Chatzilla through the head and dump its body in a shallow grave then.  Konversation will do nicely.  Thanks to you too, flaccid.
<etfb> Now for something completely different...
<flaccid> cool
<etfb> Has anyone tried installing PHP4 (not 5) in Gutsy?  I'd like to do it via apt, but it's not in the repositories.  Any hints?
<flaccid> this is a monty python free channel. j/k
<etfb> flaccid: Well!  I didn't expect the Span
<etfb> +++ NO CARRIER
<flaccid> etfb: just get the latest from php site, thats what i would do
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> inquisition lol
<Dragnslcr> So I guess I won't use .flac files on my audio player
<Dragnslcr> 300+ MB for a single album
<flaccid> use .flaccid instead they are cooler
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<etfb> flaccid: Trouble is that it's not covered by the auto-update then.  Also, I'm confused about the non-standard way Ubuntu installs Apache.
<etfb> Is there a web page with Ubuntu-specific Apache info, stuff about how to configure it from source to match the standard install?
<etfb> Hmmm... maybe our robotic friend knows...
<etfb> !apache
<flaccid> etfb: well if its not in a repos, then yeah it will be manual update. the implementation of apache in debian/ubuntu sux. i hate it and agree.
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tehm0nk> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<etfb> flaccid: I was hoping it was in a Feisty or Edgy repos, and I could get at it from there.  Might be too much trouble though.
<flaccid> there kind of is no standard apache install. if you want normal httpd.conf and none of the rest, re-do it or don't use the apache in repos - install manual/compile
<flaccid> etfb: then it would have different deps which probably would not work
<etfb> flaccid: You're probably right
 * etfb sighs resignedly
<flaccid> yeah unfortunately i do this for a living lol. i use freebsd for web servers :)
<etfb> flaccid: Ah yes, BSD... for people who hate that Gentoo is too mainstream now...
<etfb> flaccid: I bet you won't listen to any band that's popular enough to be played on JJJ, right?
 * etfb ducks and runs
<flaccid> lol, nah us bsd people don't get caught up in the bs. and yeah bsd kernel not linux kernel
<flaccid> well my nickname is actually from a band frequently played on jjj - grinspoon.
<tehm0nk> does Compiz Get along with Xinerama?
<etfb> flaccid: Ah well, I might to a complete Apache install via apt, figure out where it puts things, then remove and redo it from sources to steal all the good ideas and dump the rest.
<flaccid> tehm0nk: usually if you have enough vram.
<etfb> flaccid: Hours of time-wasting ahoy!
<tehm0nk> flaccid: i just tryied to enable it and my windows got all jacked up
<etfb> Lunchtime and battery nearly depleted. Must go.  Bye all.
<flaccid> etfb: yeah thats debian/apache for you. i have 1 ubuntu server and i just adopted and used the sites-available/enabled system
<flaccid> tehm0nk: #compiz-fusion might be able to help
<flaccid> time to chop and make a coffee
<tehm0nk> yeah they're no help there everyone is sleeping lol
<flaccid> compiz fusion works ok when using xrandr, not sure on xinerama..
<blizzzek> gn8
<Downix_SPARC> man I hate configure script issues
<awag> anyone here have an ipod working in amarok?
<Downix_SPARC> awag:  just say no!
<cowlikk> can anyone in here help me with gnome
<awag> to ipods?
<cowlikk> the people in ubuntu room dont like me
<flaccid> haha
<flaccid> !ipod
<awag> that is funny
<awag> hmm nothing
<cowlikk> thats ok i like kubuntu room better anyway
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<awag> there we go
<awag> yeah well, the thing is, I got it working
<awag> and then something happened
<flaccid> did you try #amarok
<awag> yeah
<awag> :(
<flaccid> i would help but i dont have an ipd
<awag> np
<awag> i'll figure it out
<tehm0nk> flaccid: do you use xrandr?
<tehm0nk> Does it work with 2 Videocards?
<flaccid> yeah and yeah
<tehm0nk> can you help me with it?
<bazhang> awag: you want to transfer music to your ipod from amarok?
<awag> bazhang: yeah, and amarok was autodetecting my ipod, and letting me do whatever until today
<bazhang> awag: you need to first open amarok, then connect your ipod--it will autodetect it once that happens
<awag> bazhang: today I had a problem after i used a program (windows program mediamonkey i thin) on my friend's computer to try and upload some songs
<tehm0nk> !xrandr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<awag> so i restored it via i-tunes
<awag> and then i reedited the sysinfo file
<awag> like i had done before
<ardchoille> !info xrandr | tehm0nk
<ubotu> tehm0nk: xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<awag> but now it own't show up in amarok
<flaccid> tehm0nk: use xrandr -q to see what can do
<bazhang> awag: oh, then that would be a windows issue; once you restored it via itunes now it no longer works--is that it?
<awag> it shows up in every other program
<flaccid> tehm0nk: if you google this stuff there is lots.. and probably on wiki somwhere
<se7en> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<awag> bazhang: right,  even though after the restore, i did the same things in i did to it to get it working the first time around
<tehm0nk> But MOST of what i have been reading on it.... is for 1 videocard which... if i set mine up that way
<tehm0nk> i'll have 1 screen.
<bazhang> awag: so you want to transfer newer music to it? be sure amarok is open then connect it--if it is already connected it will likely not work
<jamster545> hello
<bazhang> do you have a question jamster545?
<jamster545> yeah. how do i install a program from a .deb package?\
<bazhang> jamster545: which program?
<ardchoille> jamster545: Which app?
<jamster545> AVG free edition
<jamster545> hello?
<tehm0nk> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<bazhang> jamster545: are you running a mail server supporting windows computers? if not then clamav should do the trick, and that is even not really necessary itself
<flaccid> maybe you are right tehm0nk
<jamster545> no i am not
<awag> bazhang: not working :( when i did it exactly like this yesterday, it came right up
<ardchoille> jamster545: You don't really need anti vuris for Linux
<ardchoille> *virus
<jamster545> i need AVG installed because my school IT person said that in order for me to be allowed to connect to my home machine as a proxy i would need antivirus
<tehm0nk> with Xrandr does it have a menu across both screens or just 1?
<flaccid> tehm0nk: does only 1 card come up in xrandr -q or both?
<tehm0nk> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<tehm0nk> that comes up...
<flaccid> jamster545: is this on windows or linux?
<ardchoille> jamster545: Does this IT person know you run Linux?
<bazhang> awag: I have had that issue; quit amarok be sure your ipod is disconnected, restart amarok, then reconnect the ipod--closing the amarok window does not quit it by the way--be sure it is truly closed
<flaccid> tehm0nk: i would google that. which version of ubuntu is this
<jamster545> yeah, but i stil want it because it is shared linux/windows machine so if something gets on the windows part it could migrate and transmit itsself
<tehm0nk> kubuntu, 10.something
<sat_> i moved from xp to kubuntu. no issues of virus/adware. performance is much better.
<greg> Jamster545: You've got AVG installed *wink* *wink*..
<bazhang> jamster545: thinkof kubuntu as AVG on steroids
<stdin> jamster545: it can't migrate from windows to linux
<jamster545> i just want to be safe bcuz he is also my friend and he has been suspending kids for connect remote to their machines and getting viruses onto the server
<tehm0nk> lol duh... Disable Xinerama...
<tehm0nk> haha
<ardchoille> jamster545: There aren't any active viruses for Linux and windows viruses don't work in Linux: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
 * BluesKaj has a commercial version of XP Pro with the TOL Symantec anti-everything loaded ...ok so far
<jamster545> i know that but still...
<tehm0nk> brb
<jamster545> THEN WHY WOULD THEY MAKE IT FOR LINUX ANYWAY THEN??? sorry 4 the caps
<Downix_SPARC> bazhang: I took it one step further, Kubuntu on SPARC.
<bazhang> jamster545: to spread fear uncertainty and doubt (fud).
<bazhang> Downix_SPARC: wow that is nice
<jamster545> sun micro=ok  solaris=crappy
<Downix_SPARC> jamster545: Linux is used as a server in many cases, the scanner would be scanning incoming emails and traffic for the windows boxes behind it.
<jamster545> can you please just help me install the .deb? it contains two tarballs and a binary script
<stdin> !deb | jamster545
<ubotu> jamster545: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<sat_> ardchoille: thanks for the link. useful info.
<Downix_SPARC> jamster545: you do dpkg -i *deb)
<ardchoille> sat_: yw
<jamster545> i did and it opened Ark
<flaccid> jamster545: probably for commercial purposes
<jamster545> i know that ubuntu is debian based
<jamster545> no it is a free edition for home use only
<flaccid> just because it is free doesn't mean it is not commercial
<stdin> jamster545: then try right-clicking and look in the menu, there should be a Kubuntu Installer menu
<jamster545> found it
<jamster545> kubuntu package menu>install
<jamster545> tyvm
<flaccid> also if you have fat/ntfs paritions eg. multiboot you could run the av and get rid of viruses on the win partitions without booting into windows
<jamster545> g2g moms whining
<jamster545> /leave
<flaccid> haha
<bazhang> AVG? yeesh
<Downix_SPARC> jamster545: Incidentally, Sun doessn't have a micro.  I think you're considering the SPARC, which is an open standard CPU produced by Fujitsu, Texas Instruments, and Geisler
<awag> bazhang: ok i did that a few times, still not working, can you tell me what you have as your pre-connect command and post-disconnect command in amarok?
<Downix_SPARC> I love my new TI SPARC
<flaccid> feel free to send me a sparc
<awag> bazhang: i tried doing various mount and umount things that i found online for that.. not sure if this is the problem or not
<awag> last time it just autodetected
<bazhang> awag: you need to be sure that amarok is really and truly quit--it will leave an applet in the menu panel when you close the window--you need to right click--quit on that; then restart amarok--go to devices (left side panel of interface window, connect ipod via usb--the autodetect mechanism should then pick it up--not the kubuntu usb detection (another separate window), but the one within that devices panel
<flaccid> can also do a killall amarokapp
<flaccid> then check ps aux | grep amarok to see any childs/scripts left over
<tehm0nk> ok
<tehm0nk> xinerama is off now
<awag> bazhang: ok i've been truly quiting amarok, but i've only been just unplugging my ipod from the cable, not the cable from the usb port, i'll try that
<Downix_SPARC> flaccid: You can pick up an Ultra 10 for cheap.
<tehm0nk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> i don't need one but a free one is cool :)
<bazhang> haha
<tehm0nk> and here is what xrandr -q gave me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49104/
<Coldwar55> Has anyone tried the new 7.12 Catalyst driver?
<flaccid> and boh cards are plugged in i assume, i guess one comes up because only 1 is in xorg.conf or maybe you can't do two cards xrandr sharing virtual ?
<Downix_SPARC> got mmy last 2 for free
<flaccid> in the screen part of xorg.conf should be a virtual directive in         SubSection "Display" like                 Virtual         3360 1050
<flaccid> tehm0nk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588671
<bmk789> sweet! 1920x1200 on the liveCD using nv driver
<bmk789> impressive
 * tehm0nk cries.
<flaccid> yep i do that too bmk789 :) and good thing is that it does it auto/native on those monitors unlike winbl0ze
<bmk789> flaccid: yep :)
<tehm0nk> so unless i run separate x screens, i can't use compiz, cause it freaks out if i use it with xinerama...
<tehm0nk> oh well i'll figure it out tomorrow
<tehm0nk> off to the movies
<flaccid> the good ol 'i'll increase your resolution for you' and it doesn't even go to native/max
<tehm0nk> ty tho
<flaccid> ok
<jnp3134> I know this is probably a frequent question, but does anyone know how to set the default sound card in a dual soundcard system?
<awag> bazhang: ok, got it working, my settings that i had manually set in the amarok config had vanished for some reason, and when i put those back in it worked, thanks for the help
<bazhang> awag: great news!
<awag> :)
<Downix_SPARC> I'd just like to get AROS on my SPARC
<Downix_SPARC> grr, I hate configure script errors
<ardchoille> !nickspam | cpt_moehr
<ubotu> cpt_moehr: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Downix_SPARC> and as configure isn't binary, I can't just gdb it
<ganjaman> high
<cpt_moehr> totally new user. sorry i upset the room. won't be back.
<Downix_SPARC> nobody was upset, but it can cause collisions and lag, basic IRC etiquette
<ganjaman> duke nukem forever lol
<bazhang> ganjaman: got a question?
<Coldwar55> I'm guessing none's tried the 7.12 catalyst driver?
<Downix_SPARC> ganjaman: Can't say "coming soon for Amiga OS 5.0" now....
<bazhang> ati Coldwar55?
<Downix_SPARC> Coldwar55: I tried it for 10 minutes, broke my system
<Coldwar55> Yes
<Coldwar55> Oh Downix?
<Coldwar55> How so?
<ganjaman> lol
<Downix_SPARC> total system lockup
<Coldwar55> What card do you have?
<Downix_SPARC> X1050
<Coldwar55> Hmm ok
<ganjaman> ah
<Coldwar55> Brand?
<Downix_SPARC> not the newest, but it does me well
<ganjaman> ati
<Downix_SPARC> ATI
<Coldwar55> err
<Coldwar55> Oh
<Coldwar55> ATI branded?
<Coldwar55> I see
<ganjaman> you need to install some amd stuff
<Coldwar55> I have an X1600 Pro
<ganjaman> try using envy for ati or something
<ardchoille> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Coldwar55> lol
<Coldwar55> I guess I will wait for more posts to go around about 7.12 since it was only released today.
<Downix_SPARC> heh
<Coldwar55> I'll stick with 7.11 for now.
<BluesKaj> Coldwar55, try the restricted driver in system settings /advanced
<ganjaman> ok its not supported, and i had to install and compile my drivers manualy
<Coldwar55> "If it ain't broke, why fix it" ^^
<ganjaman> because the beta driver supports the cuda, and i do some cudastic things¨
<Coldwar55> hmm ok
<Coldwar55> Well
<Coldwar55> I've been wanting Decent Compiz/AIGLX support for some time now but that's still yet to come.
<Coldwar55> I mean the support is there, just the ability is horrible.
<Coldwar55> I went through quite a few hoops to get 7.11 working properly so I think I will wait instead of jumping to the new one.
<nosrednaekim> Coldwar55: i'm planning on Dl it tonight and testing
<ganjaman> i hope for linux kernels with included gfx drivers
<ganjaman> so nobody has to care about a driver
<Coldwar55> I don't see a reason to upgrade since I don't run 3D applications
<Coldwar55> So the memory leak doesn't affect me.
<tuxwulf_> How do I reconfigure my desktop size?
<tuxwulf_> I mean, my monitor complains it can not display the size, and I never see kubuntu. But perhaps I can re-set it in maintenance mode...
<nosrednaekim> tuxwulf_: yes, you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<tuxwulf_> nosrednaekim: Exactly what I was looking for! I tried xorg, xserver, x, ... did not think to combine all that... Thanks!
<nosrednaekim> NP
<Jay-Oh-En> hi guys
<Jay-Oh-En> whatchya' doin'
<se7en> is someone using kde4 already
<nosrednaekim> se7en: yup
<se7en> nosrednaekim: did you loose your taskbar after the last update?
<no0tic> hi, I want to add my user to fuse group, so in konsole I did: sudo adduser no0tic fuse, closed konsole and reopened, but groups doesn't show I'm in fuse group. In /etc/groups there is. In tty1 I've no problems. I think it's due to non login shell. How do I make konsole run a login shell?
<nosrednaekim> se7en: in kde3?
<nosrednaekim> no0tic: you need to log out
<no0tic> nosrednaekim, from kde?
<se7en> nosrednaekim: no in a kde4 session
<nosrednaekim> no0tic: yes
<nosrednaekim> se7en: nope.. haven't had that happen.
<se7en> nosrednaekim: there is not much to do to get it back or?
<tazgodx> is there a terminal command to find out if my firewire PCI card is recognized and working?
<nosrednaekim> se7en: erase your .kde4/share/config/.plasma-appletsrc
<nosrednaekim> tazgodx: sudo lshw
<no0tic> nosrednaekim, ok, it worked, thanks
<tazgodx> well, looks like its working, thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> haveta go all.
<nosrednaekim> tazgodx: NP
<nosrednaekim> se7en: that work?
<se7en> nosrednaekim: wooooooh that worked thanks a lot
<se7en> cool
<nosrednaekim> se7en: NP
<se7en> :)
<nosrednaekim> later all
<bazhang> bye
<mel> hello :)
<Jay-Oh-En> !hi | mel
<mel> i just installed kubuntu and am wondering how to change the menu settings so that the whole path is NOT displayed?
<ubotu> mel: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<flaccid_> which menu is this mel
<mel> the system menu
<flaccid_> the menu with a K on it?
<mel> right now it's not really usefol becasue of the looooooong descriptive text. I just want the app name and an icon
<mel> yes, the L menu
<flaccid_> so take out the description suffix in the listing of items in the menu?
<mel> there isn't enought room for the app name because "descriptive" mode is on (or something like this)
<mel> there is a setting for that in KDE
<flaccid_> that can be changed, just trying to remember where
<flaccid_> ok you configure it in the kde panel | menus
<flaccid_> goto panel menu | configure panel
<flaccid_> you probably want Name only
<mel> YAY
<mel> thanks so much :)
<flaccid> np mel
<mel> are there any blender users here?
<flaccid> !info blender
<mel> i'm a graphics artist and would like to meet blender users on the linux platform (if such animals exist)
 * flaccid tries to remember what that is
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.44-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 7168 kB, installed size 18628 kB
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> is there a #blender ?
<mel> hmmm, i haven't used irc in maybe 10 years
<mel> just found this help channel button
<flaccid> about 50 people in that chan atm
<mel> the reason i'm asking is that after updating is done, I'd like to install a custom compiled blender version and maybe need a bit of help with various libs
<mel> cool!
<mel> You need to be identified to join that channel :(
<flaccid> yeah
<mel> how can one be identified?
<flaccid> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<mel> that too is good to know
<mel> wow, 234098 pages to read jsut to register :)  lol
<ardchoille> mel: /msg nickserv help register
<flaccid> lol
<seanix> ok, now i need to find a nick that's still available! yikes :)
<se7en> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<vancouv_er> yay, success!
<vancouv_er> that wasn't toooo bad
<flaccid> cool
 * flaccid keeps reading boring doco
<vancouv_er> flaccid: are you on 64bit kubuntu?
<flaccid> negative
<flaccid> Linux lister 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<vancouv_er> k
<flaccid> !find cake
<ubotu> Found: cakephp, cakephp-scripts
<flaccid> hmm
<vancouv_er> that blender channel is dead
<flaccid> could be wrong time of day for users. idling is recommended/waiting for response over say 2 days lol
<vancouv_er> good thing i'm not in my 60's
<vancouv_er> great my update is done
<vancouv_er> now that fun part :)
<vancouv_er> nite all :)
<kajsdklajsd> hello, how can i access the folder /Users/My Documents/ from a kubuntu livecd, i can see any other folder but some of the folders in /Users/My Documents/, is there anyway of jumping over the permissions? (sorry if this question is out of place)
<flaccid> um is /Users on a hard disk in the computer, not the live cd?
<kajsdklajsd> yes, /users is sda1 ntfs windows vista
<kajsdklajsd> i want to backup
<flaccid> learn how to mount with fstab
<flaccid> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<kajsdklajsd> i already mounted, the problem is the windows vista permissions
<kajsdklajsd> i mounted with ntfs-3g support
<flaccid> how do you know that
<kajsdklajsd> becouse i can see everything but some folders like My Documents
<flaccid> what is the output of mount | grep sda1
<flaccid> they are encrypted, not sure how to unencrypt them. its when users say 'make this folder private'
<kajsdklajsd> yes, that is
<kajsdklajsd> must be some way out there
<flaccid> ntfs-3g cannot decrypt those encrypted files. you need to go into windows if its still available and unencrypt them
<kajsdklajsd> the so is unusable
<kajsdklajsd> =((((
<kajsdklajsd> os*
<flaccid> reinstall windows on it ie. do a reinstall not a new install
<flaccid> or recover it or whatever
<kajsdklajsd> the problem is that is an hp notebook and they do not give you vista dvd and the recovery tool is fucked up too
<evjunior09> Can someone help me run iTunes with WINE? I know i know, i hateee it! but my iPod Touch won't work untill it connects with iTunes. So I need it or i have 317.00 down the drain
<flaccid> kajsdklajsd: contact HP.
<kajsdklajsd> yes, i will finally end up doing that, but i hate so much those guys...
<bazhang> kajsdklajsd: watch the language please
<flaccid> ah well
<bazhang> evjunior09: does not work with amarok?
<kajsdklajsd> now i know that they ONLY support windows vista, so you can not install any other OS with support...
<evjunior09> bazhang: it will, but it needs to be activated by iTunes
<kajsdklajsd> if you install linux they will tell you "we only help you if you have your computer with it's default os"
<evjunior09> it works with Windows XP also, but i don't have windows
<flaccid> kajsdklajsd: they are doing the right thing.
<bazhang> evjunior09: Aha--vendor lock-in :{
<kajsdklajsd> so i can not do what i want with my computer?
<evjunior09> Vendor Lock In??
<flaccid> kajsdklajsd: you can do what you want, it doesn't stop you from doing anything. they don't support linux.
<kajsdklajsd> i have to do what they tell me to, and i spent 4.000 dollars
<flaccid> you chose the vista notebook...
<flaccid> not them
<kajsdklajsd> yes but they dont tell you this when you buy it
<flaccid> there are linux notebooks available and hp doesn't make them
<kajsdklajsd> in my country there arent, dell only ships with vista
<Downix_SPARC> kajsdklajsd: You should have done your homework.
<flaccid> kajsdklajsd: they are not obliged to.
<Dr_willis> I dont expect ANY support at all from any company.... :)
<Downix_SPARC> flaccid: I have a SPARC laptop I've been eye'ing.
<flaccid> kajsdklajsd: the point is you are trying to recover windows files. we support kubuntu here and hp supports vista...
<Zombocom> I need help I have no sound
<Zombocom> at all
<evjunior09> Kajsdklajsd: I have a Dell and it broke down after 2 years, they wouldnt give me any support or anything thats why im with Kubuntu, and im sooo glas i got it.
<Zombocom> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<evjunior09> bazhang: any help?
<kajsdklajsd> i know flaccid, i'm not demanding anything here, just asking for friendly advice
<Zombocom> that tip does not work for me
<bazhang> evjunior09: do you have a friend with iTunes? otherwise wine with itunes seems to be it
<evjunior09> bazhang: I do, but than my iPod will be locked to their computer only
<Zombocom> the sound system is enabled
<Zombocom> if you're going to do wine with itunes
<flaccid> kajsdklajsd: no problem. the problem here is the encryption. microsoft aint going to give that key/algorithm to the ntfs/fuse project...
<Zombocom> I don't think it can be done
<evjunior09> bazhang: iTunes on WINE wont work?
<bazhang> evjunior09: I see; then it is wine and itunes I guess- it stinks they dont have a linux client though
<Zombocom> Will reconfiguring the Xserver allow me to get sound?
<kajsdklajsd> ok, now i know that livecd is not the answer, thank you very much.
<kajsdklajsd> good bye
<bazhang> evjunior09: never tried it--though have heard of it working
<Zombocom> wait
<evjunior09> bazhang: okay thanks. its installing crappy QuickTime so i can try iTunes
<Zombocom> nevermind
<bazhang> evjunior09: you can also check #winehq
<evjunior09> Does anyone else have the problem with WINE apps making your screen all black
<ubuntu> hey guys, i'm having a problem booting kubuntu, whenever I try to boot, it gives me an ERROR 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure
<Doctor_Nick> I'm on a live cd on the same computer right now, i'm able to mount the filesystem and look at the files, and i've run fsck on it, but its still giving me the error
<Doctor_Nick> ext3 filesystem, btw
<flaccid> i've done itunes with wine but no sound worked
<Doctor_Nick> oh, and this was after a kernel update
<flaccid> Doctor_Nick: what error is it
<Doctor_Nick> ERROR 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure
<Doctor_Nick> whenever i try to boot into any kernel image
<flaccid> is that a grub error or from something else?
<flaccid> is this after init ?
<Doctor_Nick> grub error
<flaccid> did you google the grub error to see what else to do
<Doctor_Nick> yes
<flaccid> you were running fsck off the livecd on the partition/fs ?
<Doctor_Nick> yes
<flaccid> what was the command you ran ?
<flaccid> also please pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<Doctor_Nick> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/826443
<Doctor_Nick> i just ran fsck /dev/sda1
<flaccid> probably didn't do write mode
<flaccid> lets have a look at man fsck
<flaccid> try it with at least -aV
<flaccid> and any other options you think are relevant in man fsck. if no luck then im not sure
<Doctor_Nick> fsck checked out fine though, no errors
<dwisen_> can someone help me with a star menu problem
<dwisen_> start*
<Doctor_Nick> is yours not booting also?
<dwisen_> after doing an update from Adept Manager i have noticed that not all of the programs are in my start menu
<Sulo_Seppa> Well well, KDE4 will be in 8.04. And stdin didn't believe me :p
<dwisen_> is there an ap that will scan for programs and auto install them to my menu like in some other distros?
<flaccid> Doctor_Nick:  see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/64928 and http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ERROR+16:+Inconsistent+filesystem+structure+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<etfb> I keep getting errors and missing documentation when I install KDE software.  Can anyone point me to an explanation of how to set up KDE Help so it's not empty?
<dwisen_> hey thats another thing my search from start menu is gone
<dwisen_> i just noticed that
<dwisen_> what the hell is going on?
<flaccid> don't know
<flaccid> configure the panel and see if it comes back
<dwisen_> i installed some things from Adept and they did not show in my start menu   aps such as ClamAv
<dwisen_> and now my search is gone too
<dwisen_> is there an auto menu updater for kubuntu?
<flaccid> nope
<flaccid> there is the menu editor and configure panel
<dwisen_> or like an ap search that will ad them to my menu?
<dwisen_> shyt
<flaccid> not that i know of
<dwisen_> all manual?
<flaccid> its usually the responsibility of the package to add the menu item iirc
<dwisen_> that needs to be changed,,,, i knew i should not have gotten rid of my slackware
<dwisen_> nothing but problems with kubuntu
<flaccid> how would it be changed?
<dwisen_> what do you mean    like missing items?
<flaccid> you said it needs to be changed. what would you want changed. if you have missing items then its obvious you have a problem. normal users don't have missing items.
<dwisen_> i dunno i did an update with Adept and got some programs    and they never added to my menu and now some are gone
<dwisen_> oh i said they need an auto menu updater like in slackware
<flaccid> dwisen_: what is the name of it in slackware. its linux..
<dwisen_> ummm
<dwisen_> i dont remember i only had to use it once
<flaccid> i don't get how it would 'update' the menu. what would it be updating it from exactly?
<dwisen_> kappfinder
<flaccid> !find kappfinder
<ubotu> Found: kappfinder, kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data
<flaccid> !info kappfinder
<ubotu> kappfinder: non-KDE application finder for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 312 kB, installed size 1492 kB
<flaccid> its available you just need to install it
<dibyajyoti> can anybdy tell me where to find this ebook free on the net: DCE/RPC over SMB: Samba and Windows NT Domain Internals
<dibyajyoti> by Luke Kenneth Casson Leighton
<dwisen_> thank you
<flaccid> dibyajyoti: don't ask that here.
<dibyajyoti> why??
<flaccid> !warez
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<flaccid> this is also the kubuntus support channel.
<dibyajyoti> sorry folks
<dwisen_> hey flac
<dwisen_> it saus appfinder is installed but its not in my menu    how do i run it?
<dwisen_> says*
<flaccid> never used it. goto alt+f2 and enter appfinder or kappfinder
<dwisen_> ok thanks brb
<Sulo_Seppa> how do I search packages in terminal, and is there regex support?
<bazhang> apt-cache search packagename/related term
<nickv111> Hello, all. I just installed Gutsy on my computer. One of my goals was to get Compiz working. Anyway, after a lot of trouble, I got Xgl and Compiz working. However, the "cube" effect doesn't quite work the way I want it to. Instead of a cube, I have a piece of paper, with two desktops. Increasing the number of desktops I have doesn't help; if I have four desktops, 1 and 3 are just one side of the sheet of paper, and 2 and 4 are the
<nickv111> other. That is, they both serve as the same desktop. How can I make a cube like I intended?
<flaccid> i have the same problem nickv111. no idea how to fix it... :(
<flaccid> is that ati card by any chance?
<nickv111> flaccid: No, Nvidia
<nickv111> flaccid: Glad someone shares my troubles, at least.
<nickv111> flaccid: Though it is pissing me off.
<flaccid> yeah i don't know why it does this. maybe #compiz-fusion can help
<bazhang> nickv111: turn off wall in ccsm and turn on 3d cube and rotate cube
<flaccid> yeah pisses me off bad..
<nickv111> bazhang: That's not the problem.
<nickv111> bazhang: 3d cube and rotate cube are on
<flaccid> really is that?
<flaccid> it
<nickv111> bazhang: But I don't have a cube. I have a piece of paper. A piece of paper that I can rotate around.
<dwisen_> beryl?
<nickv111> Compiz
<bazhang> nickv111: under general, increase number of virtual horizontal desktops to four
<dwisen_> oh Beryl is ALOT better
<bazhang> ccsm--general
<bazhang> nickv111: ccsm-general--those settings
<flaccid> i will try that later, but yeah i never saw a cube only a 'piece of paper'
<nickv111> bazhang: Doesn't help. Like I said in my question, every time I increase it, they just alternate
<bazhang> nickv111: that is the setting
<nickv111> Huh?
<nickv111> Also, when I use Desktop Wall, I can only get two desktops to function
<nickv111> Basically the same issue.
<nickv111> It's really, really annoying.
<bazhang> nickv111: you are increasing the desktops in the wrong place, also turn off desktop wall; disabling and re-enabling compiz may help as well nividia card here and those precise things work fine
<nickv111> Where am I supposed to increase the desktops?
<nickv111> Under ccsm general, no?
<nickv111> Because that's where I'm increasing them.
<nickv111> And still, no luck.
<flaccid> yep same behaviour for me
<flaccid> iirc
<nickv111> So what am I supposed to do?
<flaccid> you are not supposed to do anything but nag the compiz-fusion team
<bazhang> ccsm--general--desktop size--horizontal virtual size=4
<nickv111> bazhang: Aha!
<nickv111> bazhang: Wow, thanks!
<nickv111> bazhang: That actually worked. . . :)
<nickv111> bazhang: Thanks a lot, dude.
<bazhang> no problem.
<earthsound> is hotplugging of wacom tablets achievable in 7.10? i have read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WacomTabletIssue and a few other resources & have only one problem:
<earthsound> the graphire 4 tablet is plugged into a monitor & when it comes back from power save mode, it loses it's "relative" mode
<earthsound> has anyone had any luck getting tablet input devices to keep their settings when the USB comes back up from power save, etc.?
<flaccid> i will note that bazhang thanks alot!
<bazhang> no worries flaccid :}
<earthsound> it keeps going back to absolute mode instead of staying in relative
<bazhang> earthsound: you tried plugging it into a usb port on the computer, ie not through the monitor?
<Zombocom> I need help
<earthsound> no, that's something i overlooked. :|
<Zombocom> how do I free the adept manager?
<Zombocom> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Zombocom> I terminated an adept program early
<bazhang> !aptfix | Zombocom
<ubotu> Zombocom: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Zombocom> thank you
<earthsound> bbiab
<xt|away> is there a tutorial for setting up my kubuntu computer to network with my winxp computer, with full read/write both ways?
<ardchoille> !away > xt828
<bazhang> xt828: you mean sharing files via samba? or something else
<dibyajyoti> is there any good tutorial on IRC bot design
<nickv111> Use eggdrop ;)
<xt828> well, i guess - i just went through the samba tutorial on the ubuntu wiki but it didn't work
<dibyajyoti> thanx nick
<bazhang> xt828: you can also ask in #samba if you dont get help here
<xt828> okay, cheers
<Dudebag> what's the command
<zombocom> what's the command to run a script?
<zombocom> sh scriptname?
<mempman> does anybody know if i can find ALSA-driver respository
<mempman> anybody..?
<earthsound> bazhang: the tablet is plugged into a USB port on the computer...we'll see if it sticks. thanks for the suggestion :)
<earthsound> on a side note, does anyone here use firefox?
<earthsound> i'm having a problem w/ url bar search going to my dns server's search page
<bazhang> earthsound: you can configure the start up page in firefox preferences iirc
<earthsound> i have my browser.search.defaulturl and keyword.URL set correctly
<earthsound> but it still goes to the dns server's search page :|
<earthsound> i saw the same problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417981 but no solution posted as of yet
<mempman> so does anybody know where i can find alsa repository?
<mempman> on their website they only have info for source code repositories..
<earthsound> have you been to http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/
<mempman> im checking it out right now
<earthsound> or http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/a/alsa-tools/
<mempman> earthsound: so can i just use the link you gave me and put it in my settings for Adept using "deb _link_given_"
<mempman> ?
<rohan> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002066.html ---> what does this message say that the others didn't ? it just says that kde4 will be released, with the option of having kde3 or kde4 .. wasn't that already the plan ?
<flaccid> xt828: why didn't it work
<rohan> http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.12.20/kubuntu-804-featuring-kde-4/ ---> this too
<flaccid> !doesntwork | xt828
<ubotu> xt828: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rohan> nixternal: maybe you can answer, if you are around ? :)
<xt828> sorry flaccid, was trying to wade through the samab docs
<flaccid> im a samba junky how can i help
<xt828> i got to the part where i mount the windows share into a folder
<flaccid> sweet
<xt828> and got errors that file_mode and dir_mode weren't expressed in octal, and that it couldn't find the target server
<flaccid> how are you trying to mount it
<xt828> exactly as it says in the wiki
<flaccid> which is
<flaccid> fstab and then mount the share point?
<xt828> no fstab that i can see
<flaccid> can you be specific otherwise i can't help you
<flaccid> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
 * flaccid goes to look
<xt828> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide is the link i followed
<flaccid> use the link above ubotu advised
<flaccid> the comprehensive guide is more for ubuntu samba server and samba admins, not mounting a windows smb share
<xt828> oh, okay
<xt828> i did have one question regarding the mounting part:
<flaccid> still, i need an error or unexpected behaviour otherwise i need telepathy which is not available yet
<xt828> when i give the location of the share, i'm specifying it as it is shared in windows, right?
<flaccid> well no
<flaccid> you use //server
<flaccid> server will need to be resolvable by dns generally
<flaccid> i mean //server/share
<flaccid> if you can't ping server it probably won't work because you would need to set up NetBT
<xt828> but so if on the windows pc i have d:\videos shared as videos, i'd mount //winmachine/vidoes
<flaccid> yes as long as winmachine is resolvable by dns eg. try ping winmachine on the ubuntu machine if it doesn't work you need to use IPs or setup DNS or NetBT
<xt828> okay, thanks
<flaccid> np
<fildo> np
<bazhang> fildo: do you have a question?
<flaccid> fildo: check the user
<xt828> erm, how do i put in the fstab entry if the shared folder has a space in the name?
<xt828> like, the target is //ipaddress/Downloads 2
<flaccid> thats a good question, i've never seen it done successfuly even though it is probably possible
<flaccid> im not sure on that..
<flaccid> i change share name to no spaces, but google or #samba might be able to advise otherwise
<xt828> i'll probably just change the name then
<xt828> thanks
<flaccid> coolio
<flaccid> i might have to work it out soon because my linksys nas uses spaces for share names
<flaccid> eg. //server/My\ Documents doesn't work
<fildo> yes i do have a question .. why am i here
<flaccid> nor encapsulated in quotes
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> wb fildo
<fildo> thanx
<flaccid> np
<fildo> why do i keep joining kubuntu when i open konversation
<flaccid> because its a kubuntu default
<flaccid> goto alt+f2 / Servers and change
<flaccid> :p
<flaccid> also check the user sir
<fildo> thnx flaccid, your a massive help
<fildo> u should own this channel
<flaccid> np lol
<fildo> no one else helps me apart from u
<fildo> and atleast u give me the correct info
<flaccid> thats because you drink more than me sometimes?
<fildo> i dont drink, im only 15
<flaccid> oh sorry
<fildo> nothing to be sorry about, im a newb in here
<fildo> so its ok
<flaccid> fair enough
<fildo> man would it be fair to say windows vista is better then kubuntu ?
<rohan> depends, fildo
<rohan> on what your terms of comparison are
<flaccid> thats a subjective question dependent on the audience
<rohan> i like kubuntu better than xp better than vista
<flaccid> i like to call it 'pista'
<fildo> yeah windows users blow
<rohan> pista is a nut :P
<fildo> but i guess it depends on hardware and support sometimes
<fildo> aswell
<flaccid> this is true, but the problem there is usually vendors at the end of the day
<fildo> winblows users are lame
<flaccid> im on windows too atm but fildo
<flaccid> no ableton live on linux :(
<fildo> lol
<fildo> well aint u gay
<fildo> :P
<flaccid> geeez
<flaccid> !language | fildo
<ubotu> fildo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xt828> ahh, sweet, i can now see windows shares
<fildo> sorry didnt mean to fukn swear
<flaccid> nice xt828
<flaccid> thats cool fildo, i wish i could swear here too
<xt828> how do i set it up to work the other way?
<fildo> awesome xt828
<fildo> yeah some ppl deserve to be sworn at
<fildo> espically noobies like me
<flaccid> (k)ubuntu likes to revert/remove the workgroup directive from smb.conf, so watch out!
<fildo> being a pain in the ass
<fildo> thinking that they are always right
<xt828> flaccid, is there a walkthrough for sharing my folders with a winxp system?
<no0tic> hi, I can't get amarok work with mysql, it can connect to it and seems to create a collection but nothing is really written.. where could be the problem?
<kraut> moin
<Lynoure> no0tic: #amarok channel is sometimes quite helpful. I use the sqlite backend myself, as I only have couple of thousand songs in my collection and it works fine for me in that amount
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, for less than 5-6k, sqlite is fine
<Daisuke_Ido> i do mysql, and should probably look into postgre
<crazy_bus> is there any way to get a itunes feed to open in a linux rss reader?
<earthsound> bazhang: turns out that the dns servers have wildcard info :|
<earthsound> i switched to some 4.2.2.* servers
<bazhang> earthsound: that fix it?
<earthsound> yes
<Wh1rlw1nd> Do I need a specific kernel for my Xeon 3040 on Kubuntu 7.04 x86
<Wh1rlw1nd> this is my current kernel 2.6.20-15-generic
<flaccid> xt828: no. what is the error?
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<flake> why isn't my cd auto-mounting, won't show up in storage device
<flake> either
<xt828> flaccid: i've set up a bunch of folders to be shared through the folder properties dialog, and none of them are showing up on the windows machine
<flaccid> are they on the same workgroup
<xt828> i think so?
<xt828> how do i check
<ActionParsnip> xt828, how are you accessing the linux box from windows?
<flaccid> smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> ip or name?
<flaccid> you might wanna use this xt828
<flaccid> !info smb4k | xt828
<ubotu> xt828: smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (gutsy), package size 1788 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<xt828> actionparsnip: i don't know, i guess i'm hoping it'll show up in the network part of windows explorer like windows shares do
<flaccid> depends on master browser of workgroup and if they are on same workgroup and when last election was done
<xt828> last election?
<flaccid> yeah smb election
<flaccid> or nmb
<flaccid> feel free to pastebin your smb.conf
<xt828> any bits in particular?
<flaccid> the whole thing
<tuxwulf3> Hoe to format a FAT32 partition in kubuntu?
<bazhang> tuxwulf3: to ext3?
<flaccid> !info qtparted | tuxwulf3
<ubotu> tuxwulf3: qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<flaccid> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<xt828> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49138/
<flaccid> xt828: what is the name of the workgroup the windows machine(s) are on?
<xt828> MSHOME
<xt828> when I open up smb4k, they're all listed as the one workgroup
<xt828> oddly enough, i can access shares on the windows machines through it, but trying to access shares on my machine pops up a password dialog that won't accept my login info
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> 1sec
<tuxwulf3> bazhang > No, as FAT32
<Lynoure> If he just wants to format it,  mkfs.vfat  should do the trick.
<bazhang> tuxwulf3: Lynoure and flaccid gave you some good advice--better listen to them :}
<tuxwulf3> bazhang > Ok, thanks!
<flaccid> xt828: ok try this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49139/ . failing that you will need to do a user map like this in [global] : username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<angelus_> hallo
<romunov> how can i enable ssh login onto my server?
<ardchoille> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<flaccid> install the package openssh-server , romunov
<xt828> do i need to restart something to get that working flaccid?
<flaccid> do a sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<flaccid> you might wanna check as well with testparm
<alvaro_> Hi
<alvaro_> hola
<alvaro_> Anyone can helpme?
<flaccid> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> help with what y0
<alvaro_> :p
<alvaro_> i dont have sond in my laptop
<alvaro_> i have a toshiba satellite A105
<alvaro_> =S
<flaccid> oopsy doodle
<flaccid> you could try this
<flaccid> !sound | alvaro_
<ubotu> alvaro_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alvaro_> omg
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: no dice, the a105 uses a chipset not supported by the current version of alsa.  he's going to have to compile a fresh one.
<flaccid> oh dang my bad
<romunov> flaccid: i've installed the openssh-server but i can't find the package openssh in the default reposits
<flaccid> !info openssh-server | rumunov
<ubotu> rumunov: openssh-server: secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5build1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 640 kB
<flaccid> well its in main and you said its installed, so whats to find?
<alvaro_> i have a mark in "Enable sound system"
<alvaro_> so i have a problem xD
<xt828> flaccid, you're a champ, looks like that's all working
<alvaro_> mmm
<flaccid> ok sweet as mate
<alvaro_> i try whit this-> aplay -l
<fildo> yet again, flaccid being a hero :)
<bazhang> true
<alvaro_> y the shell showme i have a soud car
<fildo> mate u dont work for ubuntu @ all ?
<fildo> maybe u should
<flaccid> haha nope
<bazhang> op at the very least
<flaccid> nah
<bazhang> should be
<ZardoZ> Hi there, how can I harden my system up?
<ZardoZ> I've recently been concerned with security
<flaccid> alvaro_: pastebin the output of aplay -l . did you try to play a .wav with aplay ?
<fildo> vote 1 for flaccid to get ops
<fildo> haha
<flaccid> ZardoZ: disable networking and lock the door
<flaccid> pfft this is freenode br0
<alvaro_> nope =S
<ZardoZ> flaccid, heh practically
<alvaro_> how i can do it?
<flaccid> ZardoZ: start with iptables. kubuntu no firewall by default.
<flaccid> !iptables | ZardoZ
<ubotu> ZardoZ: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<alvaro_> but i have kmix
<fildo> !flaccid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flaccid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fildo> well maybe ubotu should know something about flaccid
<alvaro_> mm
<llutz> ZardoZ: use only services you really need, configure them right and keep your system uptodate. no need for any "firewall" then
<alvaro_> i can download aplay?
<flaccid> alvaro_: try something like: file /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav; aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<ZardoZ> llutz, yeah
<fildo> how many of you guys are running kde4
<alvaro_> ok
<bazhang> ZardoZ: true, what they all have said--this is not windows :}
<ZardoZ> bazhang, indeed
<flaccid> firewall reduces packet overhead processing
<llutz> bazhang: it's the same in win
<ZardoZ> whats a good net proxy?
<ZardoZ> for surfing and such
<flaccid> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<ZardoZ> !tinyproxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tinyproxy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info privoxy
<ubotu> privoxy: Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.6-3 (gutsy), package size 1249 kB, installed size 2808 kB
<ZardoZ> !info tinyproxy
<ubotu> tinyproxy: A lightweight, non-caching, optionally anonymizing http proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-3 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 232 kB
<alvaro_> uhmm, i cant =(
<alvaro_> i try late
<alvaro_> tnx
<alvaro_> Bytes
<bazhang> llutz: security is good in windows?
<llutz> bazhang: nope, but it's not that worse anybody claims. most are user-faults
<llutz> bazhang: it needs, like every system, careful systemconfiguration
<bazhang> llutz: hmm. I tend to disagree with you there.
<llutz> bazhang: feel free :)
<ZardoZ> nifty proxy tools
<ZardoZ> does anyone else here use squid?
<bazhang> llutz: okay! :}
<llutz> bazhang: it's just my experience with some dozen win-installations since win 3.0
<bazhang> llutz: we agree to disagree--too many bad experiences with windows here :}
<ZardoZ> llutz, im with bazhang, i just cant use a windows system seriously anymore
<bazhang> llutz: though you do have a point if referring to xp--when set up properly--but this is waaaay offtopic--sorry :}
<llutz> bazhang: NT was the same thingy
<bazhang> llutz: very true
<llutz> but to come back to topic, it makes more sense to configure your linux-system carefully, than to trust into another peace of software (aka firewall) to make you feel save
<ZardoZ> llutz, yeah
<llutz> i hereby don't say iptables is senseless, but not first choice (imo)
<luca> ciaooo
<bazhang> hi luca
<luca> hi!
<luca> =D
<luca> italiani?
<luca> nada?
<bazhang> !it | luca
<ubotu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<luca> sorry
<bazhang> no worries!
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ActionParsnip> has anyone got any interesting firefox tweaks?
<Lynoure> Like? Half of the extensions are interesting :)
<ActionParsnip> like gui tweaks, css edits etc
<ActionParsnip> i'm tweaking to the max
<romunov> isn't scp command suppose to show progress of file copy?
<llutz> romunov: try scp -v
<ActionParsnip> cp -g (?)
<ActionParsnip> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-460045.html?sid=fbc59e4c0cb42430ff5cbc7aaa506739
<ActionParsnip> its gentoo but it should still apply
<llutz> ActionParsnip: scp is something different
<ActionParsnip> llutz, aah i see (just googled)
<Lynoure> romunov: yes, but much of the time it's just too fast, so nothing really shows :)
<intelikey> i have an issue caused by the fact that the ubuntu kernel demands an initramfs.img    it seems that the initramfs uses udev and i do not, that means that all the device nodes are gone; errr well misplaced into /dev/.static/dev/   what's the best way to put them back into /dev upon boot ?
<romunov> hum, i have aproblem with mysql
<romunov> i ssh to a server and enter mysql
<romunov> but it won't accept any of my commands
<romunov> for example "show databases" will just give me a new line that starts with "->"
<romunov> what do i do?
<llutz> show databases;
<boguh> hi, i just installed kde4 and all i get when i start it is a grey background and a klipper icon
<ActionParsnip> boguh, do you get a mouse cursor?
<intelikey> ummm i'll try    cp -ua /dev/.static/dev /   in an init script.
<boguh> ActionParsnip yes i do
<[ifr0g]> WHy did they ever change kbluetooth now it sucks more..
<ActionParsnip> boguh, if you right click can you run a konsole?
<boguh> ActionParsnip i get a menu, but did not try to run a konsole
<ActionParsnip> boguh, i'd get one up and rename you ~/.kde to ~/.kde_old then reboot
<ActionParsnip> boguh, this will give you a fresh kde profile when you next boot
<boguh> ActionParsnip can i put export KDEHOME=~/.kde4 to /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde ?
<ActionParsnip> boguh, not sure what that does. I'd rename anything in ~/ named kde or kde4 or whatever to _old and reboot. You can always roll it back if it does nothing
<intelikey> hmm ok. cp -ua worked.  simple enough.
<FSHero> Hi everyone: I'm trying to load a .odt document, but OpenOffice stalls after seemingly opening it. I can see text. I think it might be because there are pictures in it which are from the internet.
<FSHero> Is there any way to get around this? (e.g. disable loading of pictures)
<FSHero> Wait - I did it!
<vasilisa> How do i cut down on how much drive space .thumbnails can use?
<intelikey> vasilisa it's in kcontrol
<vasilisa> k
<S_a_m_y> hello, I was upgrading from 7.06 to 7.10 and the upgrader crashed. Now I can't open adept since he tells me the database is already opened by another instance...
<FSHero> I went to Tools --> Options. Under the OpenOffice.org Writer section, I selected the View section, and unchecked Display Graphics and objects
<intelikey> !adept S_a_m_y
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept s_a_m_y - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !adeptcrash S_a_m_y
<ActionParsnip> S_a_m_y, just googling
<intelikey> well they moved it ?
<romunov> does anyone see anything wrong with this command (i'm trying to import a DB)? mysql -u username -p database_name < dumpfile.sql
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix S_a_m_y
<ActionParsnip> S_a_m_y, http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=244
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | S_a_m_y
<ubotu> S_a_m_y: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<se7en> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vasilisa> intelikey: whats it under...?
<intelikey> vasilisa konqueror settings or some such
<intelikey> vasilisa you can get there through konq also
<ActionParsnip> se7en, vk is fine. i only asks the user to confirm
<intelikey> as far as that goes -k is fine :)
<S_a_m_y> You rule people! I'm just worried about the stability of my system now... I've relauched the update, but I'm not anymore in the upgrade tool...
<S_a_m_y> adept seems to be upgrading everything
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, true :)
<ActionParsnip> S_a_m_y, thats what it's good at :)
<intelikey> or at least "tries to be"  :)))
<ActionParsnip> S_a_m_y, you can do it from console too with sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<intelikey> dist-upgrade ?
<ActionParsnip> is there any difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<intelikey> ActionParsnip supposed to be. yes
<white_eagle> is there any way to install nokia pc suite on ubuntu or other gnu/linux based operating sys?
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/Upgrade_vs._dist-upgrade
<white_eagle> because I don't want to buy a bt. adapter
<white_eagle> for connecting because I have a USB cable
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, what does it do?
<intelikey> white_eagle wine maybe ?
<white_eagle> no
<white_eagle> it doesn't work with
<white_eagle> wine, it sais that my pc isn't xp
<white_eagle> or whatever
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, if you just want to transfer files you can just plug in the phone
<white_eagle> I know that
<white_eagle> but I want to sync
<white_eagle> is it possible
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, do you mean address books etc?
<white_eagle> yes
<white_eagle> is there any way besides bluetooth connecting
<intelikey> should be,   (/me stops before he starts talking through his hat again)
<vasilisa> intelikey: I dont see anything relate dto thumbnails :/
<white_eagle> I hate bt. connecting
<vasilisa> *sigh* i only have 2 gigs iof free space right now
<white_eagle> it's very slow
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, googling....
<vasilisa> i cant have this thing eating my files
<intelikey> vasilisa ok give me a minute and i'll start a gui and find it.
<vasilisa> intelikey: thanks.
<white_eagle> yeah  I'll do that
<white_eagle> I ordered CDs from shipit 3 weeks ago, I know it is slow, but the question is, will they be delivered?
<uakkeri> hi all! i get an error "mspluginviewer crashed... signal 11 sigsegv..." when using konqueror... any suggestions how to correct this?
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39478
<S_a_m_y> what I meant was that the upgrade tool seems to do more than just switch the repositories and upgrade the packages, but maybe it's sufficent to switch to 7.10
<white_eagle> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/sync-linux-and-sony-w810i-cell-phone-459854/
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, might give some clues too
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, one more (looks really good) http://kmobiletools.org
<white_eagle> but via USB
<vasilisa> intelikey: its hidden or something :(
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ddjtHZ-CuLI
<white_eagle> kmobiletools, bt only?
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, not that ive seen. check the vid
<white_eagle> k
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, seems to take usb too :)
<intelikey> vasilisa or they changed kcontrol...   i know i have set that before.  now i can't find it either
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, just make sure your phone can file transfer etc and it should be ok
 * vasilisa pouts
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, ive not used it so you'll have to have a play. READ EVERYTHING
<vasilisa> intelikey: i really hate that
<intelikey>     who knows where the adjustment for thumbnail sizes is     ?
<intelikey> vasilisa don't give up.
<vasilisa> u.u
<intelikey> i'm sure it's just moved around,   like you said maybe hidding some where
<intelikey>     who knows where the adjustment for thumbnail sizes is,  for konqueror   ?
<vasilisa> makes no sense, who wants to have 3 gigs of their drive space commondeered to thumbnails!?
<vasilisa> because thats how much i just deleted
<ActionParsnip> vasilisa, where does that data hide?
<uakkeri> konquerer + nspluginviever = crash. what to do?
<vasilisa> ActionParsnip: .thumbnail in my home
<ActionParsnip> vasilisa, cheers. I'll add make a cron job a bit later :)
<vasilisa> do what
<ActionParsnip> !cron | vasilisa
<ubotu> vasilisa: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<uakkeri> to get rid of this frequent crash report. to get rid of nonexisting nspluginviewer
<vasilisa> oh okay
<ActionParsnip> vasilisa, to remove the thumbs once every hour
<vasilisa> ActionParsnip: that sounds kind of .... backdoor. id rather simply restrict the thumb directory
<ActionParsnip> vasilisa, will thumbs still get created when it is "full"
<vasilisa> it just seems like duct tape to me....
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: I have a cronjob that removes the .thumbnails right before the daily backups
<ActionParsnip> i'm just trying to keep garbage off my eee :(
<ActionParsnip> ive skimmed down firefox too so I get more webpage :)
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: You running kde on the eee
<ActionParsnip> http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=workpcce1.png
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille, yeah its pretty cool man
<ActionParsnip> thats my work pc but the firefox config is same
<intelikey> vasilisa ~/.thumbnail  is not a kde dir.
<ardchoille> :)
<ActionParsnip> streamlined browsing and i reduced the height of the tabs to take up less screen
<intelikey> ooops too late
<ActionParsnip> i can strongly reccomend liquifox theme
<romunov> how can i disable shit+ctrl+backspace?
<romunov> it's really annoying, because i use the ctrl+backspace a lot, and i often accidently press shift along with it
<romunov> which throws me out
<ActionParsnip> romunov, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=350813
<ActionParsnip> romunov, backup any files before editting
<romunov> this is for ctrl+alt+backspace
<romunov> i'm looking for shift+ctrl
<ActionParsnip> shift ctrl + bs ?
<ActionParsnip> romunov, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430743
<ActionParsnip> romunov, any better?
<intelikey> ActionParsnip i don't see an answer on that page ???
<intelikey> did i miss something ?
<night_3> hello
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, what was the question?
<intelikey> <romunov> how can i disable shit+ctrl+backspace? <<<<
<night_3> can u?
<night_3> but why would you do that?
<intelikey> i think the k-hotkeys can take care of that,  it's not an xorg thing, it's a kde thang
<romunov> you need to edit a file
<romunov> i'm still looking where its location is :>
<night_3> it helps you in a lot of things
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, its just what others have done. I've not come across this really. seems weird
<romunov> type "man xmodmap"
<intelikey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=350813 <<< talks about the ctrl+alt+bs   but also says that it's not for ctrl+shift+bs
<intelikey> and i just tested xorg,   ctrl+shift+bs   is not recognized by x   so it has to be a kde hotkey
<intelikey> s/recognized/captured/
<intelikey> romunov what i'm saying is that you need to look closely at those instructions   they are not for    ctrl+shift+bs   but rather for  ctrl+alt+bs   which is an xorg hotkey   and not controled by kde
<romunov> xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server" removes the shift+ctrl+bs
<romunov> hopefully this is perminant now :>
<romunov> i can't write (at) anymore - ever since i've installed compiz :(
<dojankov> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<intelikey> what i would like to know is why "startkde" resets xorg three times before loading anything
<intelikey> maybe i'll edit startkde and find out...
<snarkster> evening
<intelikey> howdy
<snarkster> so i installed the KDE4 RC2 live cd.. it wasnt to bad
<snarkster> but Im back to 3.5.8 got tired of manualky configuring my network all the time
<snarkster> manually evem :)
<snarkster> night
<intelikey>  all i can get out of khotkeys is http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5dc26176
<angel> IDENTIFY
<angel> hi every1
<intelikey> angel
<angel> hi
<intelikey> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<gdistasi> hi guyes
<gdistasi> linux sucks
<gdistasi> :)
<ActionParsnip> what makes you say that gdistasi?
<basse> hi, i have kubuntu installe don external harddrive, but it just added grub into the primary harddrive without asking me anything (nice surprise) .. primary hd has windows xp on it and i'm wondering how to nicely remove the thing.
<basse> google said about fixmbr utility, but this installation doesnt have such thing
<basse> is getting an recovery cd of somesort the only possibility?
<Stevethepirate> Anyone here ever hosted a counter strike server on linux? [cs1.6]
<intelikey> basse if you don't have fizmbr then maybe   fdisk /mbr    not sure   ##windows might be more help on that
<basse> intelikey: you are right..
<hypernewbie> hello
<hypernewbie> does anyone know about the kubuntu gutsy 7.10 kerner parameter vga=
<hypernewbie> kernel*
<intelikey> basse i do agree totally that the ubuntu installer assumes far to much.
<intelikey> hypernewbie what about it ?
<hypernewbie> intelikey i wanna know what value is 1024x768
<hypernewbie> intelikey 32 bit
<hypernewbie> intelikey 24 bit and 16 bit (in case one fails)
<intelikey> hypernewbie i can't quote you the values no.   something like 791 or 793   i don't remember
<hypernewbie> intelikey anywhere u know to find em
<llutz> hypernewbie: no 32bit, 24bit=792, 16bit=791
<llutz> hypernewbie: in german, but modes are "international" http://linuxwiki.de/LutzWillek/Grub_Tricks_de
<intelikey> hypernewbie heh the dsl boot screen   lol
<hypernewbie> llutz ty vm
<hypernewbie> intelikey yeah, i tried using that and ended up with 320x200 instead (i have outdated dsl version :P)
<romunov> bah, i need to fix this, my kubuntu is getty really really slow
<llutz> hypernewbie: an english one http://marzenada.blogspot.com/2006/08/kernel-vga-parameters.html
<intelikey> hypernewbie heh yeah.  well, the kernel does need to match.  that's where the "kernel frame buffering" is you know... :)
 * hypernewbie does vga-ing his kernel fingers crossed
<basse> intelikey: yes the shitty part is that this is external hd i have grub on.. so now i can't boot the laptop without having it plugged :)
<romunov> this is weird
<romunov> my kde is slow as hell
<romunov> but when i run the command "compiz --replace" everything starts working close to normal, with all the fency effects of compiz
<sigma_kubuntu> it should be the other way around!
<romunov> tell me about it!
<sigma_kubuntu> has it always been that way?
<ActionParsnip> romunov, before you run compiz. how fast does glxgears go?
<intelikey> !grub | basse one doc here that might help
<ubotu> basse one doc here that might help: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> the last  ^
<romunov> hum, i have no idea
<ActionParsnip> romunov, run glxgears from cli
<romunov> yeah, but i'm already runnig compiz
<romunov> and the gears are running just fine
<romunov> at 3800 fps
<ActionParsnip> romunov, switch back
<sigma_kubuntu> run glxgears in konsole to check
<romunov> do you think i know how to? :D
<romunov> compiz --unload or something? :)
<sigma_kubuntu> kwin --replace
<romunov> wow
<romunov> ok, wait
<romunov> something nice happened
<romunov> my emerald theme just kicked in
<ActionParsnip> wb romunov
<ActionParsnip> romunov, ok now you are back to kwin, run glxgears
<romunov> damn
<sigma_kubuntu> bit offtopic but how is it possible someone to put a virus in a mp3 file?
<romunov> shift+ctrl+bs again
<romunov> (don't laugh)
<romunov> 80 fps in regular kde
<romunov> 69...
<romunov> 55...
<romunov> must be something wrong with my display drivers, huh?
<sigma_kubuntu> ouch
<romunov> ok, 100 fps.. but that's nothing compared to 2500+ in compiz
<angel> i am a girl and i hate linux
<sigma_kubuntu> why angel?
<ActionParsnip> sigma_kubuntu, if its a file it can have a virus
<intelikey> angel that sounds like a personal problem.  we only give system advice.
<ActionParsnip> romunov, just make compiz load when you boot :)
<angel> because i can never download anything from the internet
<sigma_kubuntu> what happens when u try?
<hypernewbie> well that didnt go too well
<romunov> ActionParsnip: how would i do that? i've followed some tutorial and created another session and installed a /usr/bin/startgxl.sh file.. but it reports that the file is missing or somethign to that tone
<ActionParsnip> romunov, make a bash scrip to run the compiz --replace command
<angel> hi
<ActionParsnip> romunov, then put it in you ~/.kde/Autorun folder
<angel> nothing
<ActionParsnip> romunov, or a symlink to the script
<ActionParsnip> romunov, remember to chmod +x the file so it is executable
<ActionParsnip> romunov, do you know how to create the script?
<angel> manyyears ago when some krept away
<romunov> not yt
<romunov> yet
<romunov> googling...
<ActionParsnip> romunov, open your favourite text editor
<ActionParsnip> romunov, top line: #!/bin/bash
<angel> ?????????????????????
<angel> is any going to answer
<ActionParsnip> romunov, 2nd line: compiz -- replace
<ActionParsnip> romunov, or whatever it is
<angel> bye bye every one grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<hypernewbie> ActionParsnip: sounds like another compiz victim
<ActionParsnip> romunov, save it as runcompiz.sh
<intelikey> !ask | angel maybe you havent asked anything
<ubotu> angel maybe you havent asked anything: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ActionParsnip> romunov, or something similar
<ActionParsnip> hypernewbie, how do you mean?
<hypernewbie> ActionParsnip: nvm
<angel> how can i download from the inernet things like screen savers
<romunov> thanks a bunch
<ActionParsnip> romunov, you got it?
<hypernewbie> intelikey: hey, i get a black screen for terminal every single time i stuck a vga in
<intelikey> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<romunov> just a sec
<romunov> i'm still trying to turn off those glxgears :D
<ActionParsnip> romunov, anything in that folder runs at login
<angel> i have to go bye bye
<intelikey> !theme | angel
<ubotu> angel: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<romunov> i imagine, yeah
<romunov> ah, it's ctrl'c
<intelikey> hypernewbie try vga=0x0f05  it's textmode but should let you watch what is happening.
<hypernewbie> intelikey: yeah i get console fine if i omit vga
<intelikey> hypernewbie are you a console user ?
<intelikey> or is this only a usplash endevour
<hypernewbie> intelikey: im more of a konsole uer than console user but id like a sane res console
<hypernewbie> intelikey: yeah, usplash gives me a blank screen too, i turned usplash off completely
<ActionParsnip> romunov, its that simple
<intelikey> hypernewbie if it's not about the eyecandy of usplash  then look into svgatextmode  you can set the vga mode after you get to the console.
<ActionParsnip> romunov, you can add more if you need
<romunov> i've added the two lines
<romunov> i'm off to test it
<romunov> brb
<ActionParsnip> romunov, cool
<romunov> shift+ctrl+bs away!
<intelikey> hypernewbie what vidio chip are you combating ?
 * ActionParsnip hopes he made it executable
<soon> I need to convert a avi (divx) video to a format which Microsoft Mediaplayer will display .... any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> soon, Windows can show AVI files. Just install DivX free codec from www.divx.com
<soon> I'd rather not install anything on the windows box - it isnt mine
<hypernewbie> intelikey: hmm, that cross the line of bother to get console res, so meh i'll live with 640x480 console
<hypernewbie> intelikey: ati radeon xress 200m
<ActionParsnip> soon, they'll need divx for dvd playback too
<soon> sure, but its a university PC used only for lecturing :-)
<intelikey> hypernewbie ah yeah.  some ati and kernel framebuffering are    shall we say less than friendly
<ActionParsnip> soon, hmm
<hypernewbie> intelikey: u mean, ati and the-new-version-of-kernel buffering are not friendly
<ActionParsnip> soon, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-264157.html
<hypernewbie> intelikey: i had 2.6 kernel in 1024x768
<hypernewbie> intelikey: on this same comp
<hypernewbie> intelikey: :D
<ActionParsnip> soon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=467179
<ActionParsnip> hi romunov
<intelikey> hypernewbie you may be loading the wrong fb module then.
<ActionParsnip> romunov, all good?
<soon> Thanx !
<hypernewbie> intelikey: yeah, or that. not worth worrying about.
<romunov> no, it's not working
<romunov> looks like the script didn't get executed
<romunov> how can i execute it manually to see if its working?
<ActionParsnip> romunov, did you chmod +x the file?
<romunov> i did
<romunov> oh, btw, i don't have Autorun directory - i do have autostart, though
<ActionParsnip> sh <script name>
<romunov> if that makes any difference
<ActionParsnip> romunov, should be fine
<intelikey> hypernewbie and no i wasn't being kernel version specific.   some ati chips and the kernel frame buffering are almost if not entirely impossable to get to play nice togather.
<hypernewbie> intelikey: i see
<ActionParsnip> romunov, http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Applications_autostart_in_KDE
<usr002> hi mates
<ActionParsnip> romunov, make sure the second line is the command to run whatever you want
<intelikey> or blank
<romunov> weird
<intelikey> blank lines in scripts make them more readable.   imo
<ActionParsnip> romunov, and that you have #!/bin/bash at the top
<romunov> if i run the script, i can't use the keyboard and i don't see the _ (square) X thingy to close, minimize... windows
<hypernewbie> sounds like x server crashed
<ActionParsnip> hypernewbie, looks like his windows managers are missing
<usr002> morning mates
<usr002> i need a good spot to get games to my machine
<ActionParsnip> usr002, in what way
<ActionParsnip> !wine | usr002
<ubotu> usr002: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ActionParsnip> !cedega | usr002
<ubotu> usr002: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ActionParsnip> usr002, you need to be a bit more exact
<ActionParsnip> romunov, hows it going?
<romunov> it turns out i can't go into kde session and run compiz --replace
<Kohlrabi> usr002: look for applications tagged "games" in adept
<romunov> i have to go into that custom made one (glx) and run compiz from there
<romunov> only then it works
<romunov> and i can't logout and log back in to do this
<romunov> i have to reboot
<romunov> so from what i can gather, i'm stuck with manually executing the command
<romunov> which isn't all that bad, since i don't turn off my pc
<romunov> and i reboot/logout only when trouble brews
<ActionParsnip> romunov, fair point :)
<usr002> i want games that aren't there
<ActionParsnip> usr002, what games do you want?
<Kohlrabi> usr002: future games? :o
<romunov> ActionParsnip: thanks for your time!
<usr002> quake and so games
<usr002> fps
<ActionParsnip> romunov, no worries man. Its all fun and games
<Kohlrabi> usr002: what do you mean by "not there"?
<ActionParsnip> usr002, which quake?
<usr002> arena
<Kohlrabi> usr002: check out OpenArena or UrbanTerror or Tremulous (sp?)
<Kohlrabi> they use the now open q3-engine
<ActionParsnip> usr002, http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<usr002> thank u mates
<ActionParsnip> usr002, np man
<usr002> know i hope this runs in my 64 bit machine
<usr002> lol
<romunov> ok, things got funky again. i ran gimp, and everything's back at turtle speed
<romunov> sigh
<ActionParsnip> romunov, what spec pc you got?
<Downix_SPARC> usr002: x86, MIPS, SPARC, Itanium, PowerPC or PA-RISC?
<usr002> x86
<romunov> hum, i don't recall anymore :D
<romunov> i think its athlon 1500 or thereabout
<romunov> with 700 something ram
<Downix_SPARC> romunov: how is your virtual ram holding up?
<usr002> athlon x2 64
<romunov> i have two sticks, and they run at different speeds (i've already ordered 1gb in one stick)
<Downix_SPARC> romunov: I didn't ask about your RAM, but your VR
<Downix_SPARC> romunov: your swap file, in other words
<tzd> hey guys & gals! Is it possible to run, say Kubuntu, winxp & another distribution of Linux such as red hat? IF yes, is there anything I should think of before I proceed installing?
<Downix_SPARC> usr002: I have an x86_64 here, not impressed with it in comparison to my other 64-bit.
<usr002> intel vs amd
<Downix_SPARC> tzd: Yes, but why limit yourself?  I have Kubuntu, CentOS, XP, AROS and Amithlon on this machine
<romunov> hu,m, my physical ram is 4/5 full, but swap seems to be empty
<Downix_SPARC> usr002: no, a real 64-bit.
<Downix_SPARC> romunov: is gimp open?
<romunov> no
<ActionParsnip> tzd, I'd install xp and leave the remaining space unallocated
<tzd> Downix_SPARC:  i like the way you think ;) I just don't want to mess things up since I've got my lovely kubuntu running as it should by now and I also have winxp installed...
<romunov> let me try to replicate this - fresh boot and run a gimp
<romunov> brb
<tzd> ActionParsnip:  i have xp installed and kubuntu installed... now i would like to add another linux dist.
<ActionParsnip> tzd: then add OSs but leave unallocated space until you have allyour systems you want
<Downix_SPARC> romunov: Sounds like GIMP on loading might be maxing out RAM, causing a swap fetch, but you'd be swapping while reading the HD... is your swap drive on the same physical HD as your main drive?
<Downix_SPARC> tzd: Have you ever tried QEMU?
<ActionParsnip> tzd: could always have a host OS and run virtual boxes
<tzd> ActionParsnip:  i was thinking of deleting an unused ntfs partition and install a linux dist. on that one... the issue i have though is the bootloader... will it work? now im asked every time i boot up if i want to run kubuntu or winxp (using grub)
<Downix_SPARC> usr002: it's not an AMD vs Intel thing, it's that they put a 64-bit extention onto a 32-bit extention onto a 16-bit extention of an 8-bit CPU
<tzd> Downix_SPARC:  no, never hear of... will look into it now though :)
<Downix_SPARC> tzd: Just takes learning it.
<ActionParsnip> tzd: you may have to configure grub but it should be ok. Just backup your data incase anyhing happens
<tzd> Downix_SPARC:  ok ;)
<tzd> ActionParsnip: hmm ok... but do all linux distr. use the same bootloader? and how do i make backups of the boot data?
<ActionParsnip> tzd: they use lilo or grub usually
<ActionParsnip> tzd: i meant back up your images / music / porn / whatever
<tzd> ActionParsnip: aha ;) Oh well they are all on NTFS partitions that i won't touch... at least not yet ;)
<tzd> ActionParsnip: wont lilo and grub be in conflict if i use both?
<usr002> Asus M2N-E SLI + ATHLON64 X2 4000+ 2.1GHZ + 2 gb DDR 667mhz + RADEON HD 2400PRO 256MB DDR2 PCI-E 64BIT + 250 gb hdd sata 2
<usr002> my hw setup
<tzd> sexy
<usr002> will it run games smooth
<usr002> ??
<ActionParsnip> tzd: when you reconfig grub it will write to the boot sector
<Kohlrabi> most probably
<sourcemaker> Hi Guys... I habe installed a fresh new system with kubuntu... but when I setup the wlan card... the systems freezes.... any solutions?
<Kohlrabi> and most linux games for sure :P
<ActionParsnip> usr002, yeah but ati can be a pain
<usr002> open gl support
<sourcemaker> It's the gusty version...
<Downix_SPARC> I run a machine with much lower specs and it handles my games fine
<ActionParsnip> sourcemaker, are you up to date with updates?
<sourcemaker> I can't.... because the WLAN is not working...
<sourcemaker> It's the version from a Linux Magazine...
<ActionParsnip> sourcemaker, can you get a wired connection
<ActionParsnip> sourcemaker, what wireless device do you have
<sourcemaker> well... I can disable the wlan key... maybe than it is working
<ActionParsnip> i your pc
<sourcemaker> It's a cheep wlan card... but in feisty... everthink was working fine
<tzd> ActionParsnip:  yes but isn't there a command to make it all go away in case I mess up? :D I tried installing linux 1 year ago and yes i messed up somewhere with the boot sector... i think i wrote something that defaulted the boot sector so that i could boot up again
<ActionParsnip> sourcemaker, what make / model is it?
<usr002> ok
<usr002> open quake not running
<Downix_SPARC> tzd: Don't install the loader to the boot sector, do it to a floppy.
<sourcemaker> I do not know... sorry
<Kohlrabi> <usr002> open quake not running | ?
<Downix_SPARC> usr002: Do you have DLX installed?
<usr002> better get's my xserver nervous
<ActionParsnip> sourcemaker, is it a usb dongle or an internal device?
<tzd> Downix_SPARC: hmm sounds complicated... how do i do that?
<sourcemaker> But why does the complete systems freeze?Crashing the application or module is ok... but system freeze..It is a internal device
<ActionParsnip> sourcemaker, not sure but we'll find out
<Kohlrabi> sourcemaker: use lspci to find it
<ActionParsnip> sourcemaker, can I have you lspci output please
<ActionParsnip> !pastes | sourcemaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usr002> downix
<usr002>  DLX
<ActionParsnip> !paste | sourcemaker
<ubotu> sourcemaker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sourcemaker> I try the WLAN without encryption... maybe I can installed the updates...
<ActionParsnip> sourcemaker, if you get me what wireless pci you have their may be an issue with it under linux
<tzd> i've got another issue with Firefox themes. I'm having a black theme but there are like a white stripe between the title bar and the menu bar.  Theer's also a white space on the left and right side of the menubar. According to theme printscreens it is supposed to be black as well... I've tried with a few different black themes
<ActionParsnip> tzd, redownload it
<romunov> ActionParsnip: the strangest thing happened - when i start my custom session, evereything works fine and dandy
<ActionParsnip> tzd: got a screenshot of what you have?
<ActionParsnip> romunov, sweet :)
<romunov> i wish i knew what i did "right"
<ActionParsnip> romunov, yeah i hate that too
<romunov> perhaps the session remembered its last state and reloaded itself
<ActionParsnip> romunov, retrace steps in your head
<XxValetexX> hello people
<romunov> i think i'll just enjoy the effects from now on
<romunov> i have a lot of stuff to do
<romunov> this was a major off course thing for me today :)
<ActionParsnip> romunov, fair point :)
<romunov> thanks again for your help
<ActionParsnip> np man
<XxValetexX> ro oh let me guess compiz issues? -.-
<tzd> ActionParsnip: i've tried redownloading = no go. I can definitely get a printscreen. should i send it to you via dcc?
<romunov> XxValetexX: you bet
<ActionParsnip> XxValetexX, sorted :)
<romunov> yeah, "sorted"... somehow
<XxValetexX> I gave up on compiz =P
<romunov> perhaps someone "up there" loves me
<romunov> well, perhaps we can try again
<romunov> perhaps later this weekend
<romunov> i have some stuff to do right now (i'm setting up a page)
<romunov> and then i'm going to my friends house
<ActionParsnip> i'll see how drunk i am
<romunov> i just got dumped, i need to kill the sadness with a lot of booze
<XxValetexX> did you guys ever had any luck with AWN in KDE? ;-p
<tzd> ActionParsnip: i've tried redownloading = no go. I can definitely get a printscreen. should i send it to you via dcc?
<wmsu> hello every body
<S_a_m_y> hi, i've upgraded to gutsy and my sound card is not recognized anymore. It's listend in lspci though...
<ActionParsnip> tzd: just use imageshack
<ActionParsnip> !nosound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nosound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<romunov> XxValetexX: i haven't used that particular thing on kde...
<romunov> sorry
<Rodge> Hello every body i wannabe a friend to all of here...
<ActionParsnip> S_a_m_y,https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/17807
<ActionParsnip> XxValetexX, I use Kdocker
 * Daemon-- is away (Going, Going, Gone, BNC On)
<ActionParsnip> S_a_m_y, http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1_____ENUK248&q=no+sound+after+upgrade+to+gutsy&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<tzd> ActionParsnip:  sorry, had to learn myself imageshack :D Pretty neat site ;)
<tzd> ActionParsnip:  http://img141.imageshack.us/done.php?l=img141/8484/screen2ae5.png
<ActionParsnip> its sweet
<ActionParsnip> tzd: so whats up with it. Looks sweeeet
<romunov> well isn't this fine and dandy, my server isn't working anymore
<romunov> grrr
<tzd> ActionParsnip:  hmm have u looked left to the "File" and to the right of the loading symbol? if you zoom in you can see it's like a white space there
<ActionParsnip> i can see what you mean
<ActionParsnip> maybe it part of the theme. Go check the preview where you downloaded from
<romunov> hum, evereything's moving really slowly again
<tzd> ActionParsnip: i did and on there it's all black and sexy... im wondering if it has something to do with compiz fusion?
<ActionParsnip> tzd: got a link?
<sourcemaker_> the wlan interface it's working... without protection.... it is a realteak ... updates are downloading
<tzd> ActionParsnip: not yet, i'll get it :)
<ActionParsnip> sourcemaker, the updates should help
<tzd> ActionParsnip: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6111 (see all preview images)
<ActionParsnip> tzd: if you set your windows colour to black does it go?
<tzd> ActionParsnip: do i do that in emerald with a theme or in compiz?
<tzd> ActionParsnip: i tried with an all black theme in emerald but that didn't help
<ActionParsnip> tzd: its your window colour not just the top bar
<tzd> ActionParsnip: ah alright... hmm how do i change that? i've only used linux for a few days ;)
<al-_-Gir> LOL
<ActionParsnip> got to display properties
<tzd> there :)
<sigma_> hey guys isn't the 2nd beta of hardy due out today?
<sigma_> oh has anyone downloaded amarok 1.4.8? whats so new in it?
<raeg> hi, ich habe ein arges problem mit compiz fusion und will es wieder ausstellen - aber wie?
<raeg> Wie werde ich das wieder los?
<ActionParsnip> !de | raeg
<ubotu> raeg: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bazhang> sigma_: 2nd alpha, but yeah
<sigma_> bazhang: is it out?
<sigma_> if it is, where about is it? because theres nothing @ kubuntu.org
<bazhang> sigma_: I heard that it was
<sigma_> any idea where its been hidden? lol
<bazhang> sigma_: I will check just a moment
<ActionParsnip> is there any speech recognition software to run apps much like the custom Xandros in the EEE PC
<sigma_> ActionParsnip: are u using kubuntu on teh EEE PC?
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, I will be yes
<sigma_> ActionParsnip: well let us know how it runs, im thinking of getting one but im scared it won't work properly with kubuntu (speed wise)
<tzd> ooh the eee pc... i want one of those cute babies! Still hasn't been released over here ;P
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, a UK reseller assures me its fine and dandy :) www.efficientpc.co.uk
<bazhang> sigma_: did not find--just the daily  build for 12/21
<sigma_> tzd: join the club! south africa is always last on the list
<amber_> how do i download screen savers
<tzd> sigma_:  haha :)
<tzd> sigma_:  isn't there an easy way for you to import it from somewhere?
<sigma_> tzd: to think ubuntu linux actually came out of our country:) its a miracle
<amber_> i can not work out how to
<sigma_> tzd: not really customs is a bit of a problem and then theres the strict foreign exchange laws
<tzd> sigma_:  neat, i didn't know that :)
<ActionParsnip> amber_, www.kde-look.org
<sigma_> tzd: you didnt know that mark shuttleworth is a south african?
<Dr_willis> amber_,  fire up the package manager tool. search for screensavers, install the extra ones not installed by default is one way.
<tzd> sigma_:  it's always the customs :/
<amber_> ??????
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, www.zonbu.com
<amber_> bye bye bye
<Dr_willis> !adept | amber_
<ubotu> amber_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ActionParsnip> amber_, go there, there are screensavers for kde
<sigma_> amber_: yeah kde-look.org is your best bet
<tzd> sigma_:  i barely knew that ubuntu is a linux distr.
<Dr_willis> !find screensavers
<sigma_> tzd: lol
<tzd> sigma_:  i've had it for 4 days haha
<ActionParsnip> tzd: what did you think it was
<ActionParsnip> ??
<ubotu> Package/file screensavers does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !find screensaver
<ubotu> Found: kscreensaver, kscreensaver-xsavers, libxcb-screensaver0, libxcb-screensaver0-dbg, libxcb-screensaver0-dev (and 11 others)
<amber_> NO HELP
<tzd> ActionParsnip: well i knew it was a linux dist. but that's about it... had it installed for 2 days until i changed to kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> amber_,http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=30&PHPSESSID=75f2704bc44bf323a8f27141832e1109
<amber_> MERRY CHRISTMAS
<Dr_willis> kscreensaver-xsavers-webcollage - webcollage screensaver KDE hook
<sigma_> tzd: u also didnt like gnome? its a bit old for my liking
<Dr_willis> Cool. not tried that screensaver yet.
<Kohlrabi> stop behaving like a 5-year-old, please
<sigma_> in looks that is
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, I just like how KDE is laid out and the apps that run natively
<Dr_willis> prety,  fire up the adept package manager search for 'kscreensaver-xsavers-webcollage' and it will install it.
<Dr_willis> theres other screensacvers in there also.
<angel> i am confuded
<angel> i am going
<Kohlrabi> phew
<Dr_willis> angel,  time to read some docs i guess
<Kohlrabi> hopeless
<ActionParsnip> little bit
<Kohlrabi> "read" is one of the things he/seh obviously doesn't want
<Kohlrabi> she*
<ActionParsnip> plus its all s/he'll find when it googles
<tzd> sigma_:  well to be honest, i liked gnome but it seemed that most of the sweet apps was developed for KDE so i changed (mainly because i wanted to try out kirocker ;P)
<sigma_> tzd: dont forget amarok
<Kohlrabi> ActionParsnip: not that easy, I expereince many people having problems with google because they can't formulate a precise search term
<Kohlrabi> experience*
<tzd> sigma_: : well i had amarock on gnome :) I love amarock, best thing I ever seen this decade... well the basket note pads as well then ;)
<tzd> -c
<sigma_> tzd: they just need to make amarok play video and dvds and it will be the perfect media player
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=41435
<tzd> sigma_:  hmm yeah, i like that idea! :) But then they should also make it a network media server so that i can stream all the lovely things
<sigma_> ActionParsnip: no one seems to ship overseas anymore!
<Kohlrabi> use videolan :P
<tzd> yeah i use videolan... never fails me ;)
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, where are you?
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, are you in costa rica?
<tzd> think he's trying out that video support for amarok ;)
<sigma_> ActionParsnip: south africa
<sigma_> tzd: yeah i was, its only playing sound, no video
<tzd> sigma_:  i see.... I would like something like vlc included. I'm not a big fan of having tons of different codecs on my computer
<sigma_> ActionParsnip: is there something i must do in amarok to activate the video window?
<sigma_> tzd: but everything runs off the xine engine
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, no idea, just googled and found it
<sigma_> ActionParsnip: so close yet so far:)
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, is this right for you http://www.e-3.co.za/product_info.php?products_id=5205
<sigma_> oh if any one is interested the new issue of full circle magazine is out
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. we have a 300+ page book out now (free) for Ubuntu! :) wheres the Kubuntu version heh..
<Dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<sigma_> ActionParsnip: ok thats kinda weird, i trade with the importers of ASUS in SA and they don't have it!
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, i just googled. Q1 2008 theres a 10" screen version (I think with coreduo for better power consumption)
<GSF1200S_> anyone know alot about compiz on kde?
<sigma_> ActionParsnip: whats the current battery life like?
<sigma_> GSF1200S_: whats the question?
<GSF1200S_> dont really use compiz much, but it does this:
<GSF1200S_> http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot19eg7.jpg
<GSF1200S_> for some reason
<sigma_> sorry can't visit that website
<GSF1200S_> only once in a while, and always on the first window I open after doing compiz --replace
<sigma_> GSF1200S_: can you not wait for kde4 with its compositing effects built in?
<Dr_willis> whats it doing?  :) and Yes - compiz can have a lot of little quirks.
<GSF1200S_> i wont use kde4 until its at least 4.1
<GSF1200S_> at least on my main
<Dr_willis> but yet you are usign compiz? :)
<GSF1200S_> ok... allow me to clarify things
<GSF1200S_> i use kwin with no compositing effects
<Dr_willis> or just playing with compiz? :) its handy to turn on to show off .. then turn it off to do real work.
<GSF1200S_> for weeks on end- once in a great while when im trying to keep myself awake, i run it
<GSF1200S_> for some reason, it cuts the right side of the title bar off- but the buttons still register just fine (even though you cant see them)
<GSF1200S_> I dont really care- but its been like this for months, and I figured I might as well try and solve it
<Dr_willis> Tried any other themes?
<Riddell> ** new Kubuntu images to test https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/build/Kubuntu
<GSF1200S_> as in kwin themes? Nah, just using Plastic atm
<Lacrymology> ok, I'm tired of this. I upgraded to gutsy, and my sound won't work. I want back until the new kernels are released, how do I do this?
<Dr_willis> You can set up compiz, to use the emerald themes, the kde themes, or the gnome themes.. :)
<sigma_> Riddell: is that the beta 2?
<Riddell> sigma_: alpha 2 candidates
<GSF1200S_> i have it use kwin- dont need emerald
<Dr_willis> GSF1200S_,  try the emerald ones as a test i guess. or try other kde ones. may be a bug with taht one theme
<sigma_> Riddell: ok will there be a feature list @ kubuntu.org shortly?
<GSF1200S_> ill give it a shot- although it is odd that it only happens once in a while
<Dr_willis> GSF1200S_,  Compiz is odd in many ways. :)
<GSF1200S_> agreed
<Riddell> sigma_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha2/Kubuntu ?
<GSF1200S_> thats why i hardly use it
<andreassssssssss> hello i have q problem
<andreassssssssss> i placed my memory stick in my laptop
<sigma_> Riddell: thanks, was looking for that
<andreassssssssss> but how can i find its contents here in Kubuntu?
 * GSF1200S_ is listening to Moon Baby by Godsmack (eponymous) [Amarok]
<GSF1200S_> wow.. i didnt mean for that to go down
<GSF1200S_>  * /media
<GSF1200S_> thats the folder it should mount in, but i dont know much about memory sticks
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dr_willis> it also depends on the kind of stick, and some built in  media readers in laptops are sadly NOT supported yet by the linux kernel.
<Dr_willis> in some readers only some of the slots are supported.
<trappist> andreassssssssss: usb stick?
<Dr_willis> you may want to try a external usb media reader thing. that you plug the stick into. those should work.
<andreassssssssss> no
<Dr_willis> Its just the internal laptop ones ive had issues with.
<andreassssssssss> memory stick from my photograph
<usr002> Hey again ,,,
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<usr002> " someone whispering ... that pain in the ass again"
<usr002> lol
<andreassssssssss> pe mou
<usr002> what's the best messenger app
<usr002> kopete
<andreassssssssss> so what should i do now?
<usr002> crashes
<usr002> anyone
<ActionParsnip> usr002, define best and people will help
<ActionParsnip> i gtg
<ActionParsnip> peace
<Downix> ok, back
<usr002> ok
<usr002> kopete crashes
<usr002> amsn got an issue in the visualization but still works
<bazhang> usr002: try launching it from konsole and see what the error messages
<bazhang> are
<usr002> k
<usr002> i got to install it again
<usr002> but know i'm late for work
<gp> hi
<usr002> i talk to u latter
<usr002> cya
<Downix> ok, need to try and figure out how the heck to get AROS to compile on my SPARC
<gp> my system is broken after upgrade
<gonzalo> some one who tell me how to install a sound drivers that i download from internet???
<gp> my x stopped working
<gp> man
<gp> this latest kubuntu update is dangeros
<gonzalo> im very newie
<gp> how cann i revert back
<Downix> gonzalo: You don't.  Sound drivers are part of the kernel itself, you don't "install" them for-se.  What drivers do you need?
<Downix> gp:  what is the x error?
<gp> there was a error commiting pakages , possiblily there was downloadinh or commit would break
<Downix> oh fun
<gp> Downix: where is x logs in unbutu ?
<Downix> what error do you get while starting X?
<Downix> gp:  /var/log is where everything is logged
<gonzalo> downix im new in linux, yes i understent that dosent install, i have a file like zip and I dont what to do?
<kalorin`> so digikam does a pretty good job
<kalorin`> however, my wife is running windows
<kalorin`> and the closest thing to digikam for windows is picasa which is a pretty good piece of software in it's own sense
<kalorin`> anyone know how you can make the two compatible wtih regards to the meta data areas you put the tags and stuff in?
<gp> it doest start thats
<gp> Synaptics DeviceInit called
<gp> SynapticsCtrl called.
<gp> (II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
<gp> Synaptics DeviceOn called
<gp> (--) Synaptics Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event4
<gp> (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"
<Downix> gonzalo: You don't.  What driver for which sound card, so I can better tell you the correct approach?
<gp> (--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found
<gp> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1152x768"
<kub^> !pastebin | gp
<ubotu> gp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gp> (--) NVIDIA(0): No video decoder detected
<gp> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x800+0+0"
<gp> (--) NVIDIA(0): No video decoder detected
<gp> Synaptics DeviceOff called
<gp> SetClientVersion: 0 9
<gp> SetGrabKeysState - disabled
<gp> SetGrabKeysState - enabled
<gp> Synaptics DeviceOff called
<gp> hi
<Downix> gp:  you need nvidia drivers
<Downix> gp:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-restricted should do the trick
<gp> i had installed nvidea drivers but update broke it
<Downix> then reinstall
<gp> Building dependency tree
<gp> Reading state information... Done
<gp> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-restricted
<GSF1200S_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<GSF1200S_> which video card do you have?
<gp> Nvidia gforce 8400M
<GSF1200S_> not sure if thats the new driver or the beta driver...
<Downix> gp:  try this first: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<gp> ok ran it successfully no error msg
<gp> Downix: whats next
<Downix> gp: one sec, looking up the exact
<Downix> ok, I was mistaken, it's not nvidia-restricted, it's nvidia-glx
<GSF1200S_> you sure it covers the 8400?
<Downix> no, not sure
<Downix> trying to find out which nvidia one covers what
<Downix> I have nvidia-glx for mine, but it's a 6100
<GSF1200S_> yeah, glx-new here and im on a 7600
<gp> i am on Nvidia gforce 8400M
<gp> i think before update i was running nvidia-glx but now on nvidia-glx-new
<Downix> ok, glx will work
<Downix> glx-new has some issues I'm reading
<gp> so i will revert back to glx
<Downix> ok!
<Downix> *grumbles* We need another GPU vendor!
<Downix> two is not enough!
<gp> i will be back after the reboot;-)
<GSF1200S_> itd be awesome if we could get some OSH
<GSF1200S_> open source hardware
<Lynoure> GSF1200S_: there is, already...
<GSF1200S_> really
<Downix> Lynoure: Nothing complete at this time.  OpenGraphics is nowhere near being even a 1988 VGA controller yet.
<Lynoure> Downix: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source_hardware#Computers_and_Computer_Components
<Downix> GSF1200S_: I'm pondering opening up my own design ideas, but trying to sort out patent issues.
<GSF1200S_> cool... itd be awesome to open the ideas and have everyone have access to develop it
<Downix> Lynoure: plenty of CPU's, no GPU's in that list tho.  I have most of the tools.
<GSF1200S_> then, simply sell them at a cost that covers cost, you know?
<Downix> GSF1200S_: the issue I have is in patents, I based my design on an older one, and need to be sure everything is on the up and up
<Lynoure> Downix: No, did not claim there was, just that there is open source hardware already
<Downix> Lynoure: Plenty of it, I work with the Leon SPARC for my own projects, beautiful chip
<Downix> was one of the core members of F-CPU for a few years
<Downix> Lynoure: but no GPU at this time, sad to say
<Lynoure> Downix: unfortunately I don't have the skills to fix that.
<tzd> ActionParsnip: my FF theme syndrome was due to the KDE desktop setting... you were right ofc ;) Thanks mate!
<romunov> is the httpd.conf (apache2) file suppose to have only one line "ServerName localhost"?
<Downix> Lynoure: Most of what's needed is input, honestly.  People say "oh, I want a GPU" then can't actually express what they need it to do.
<Downix> Lynoure: Example, my own (now 10 years under development) design.  It's technically complete, but design wise uninspiring.
<Lynoure> romunov: pastebin your config, if you have trouble with it, makes it easier to troubleshoot
<romunov> well that's it
<romunov> there's nothing to pastebin
<romunov> ServerName localhost is everything there is in that file
<romunov> i've searched my /etc/apache2 directory for my IP and changed all 3 files that i found to "localhost"
<romunov> ip -> localhost
<romunov> when i go to localhost and click on a directory, it still wants to go to my ip
<romunov> i've restarted the server inbetween
<romunov> perhaps my router is causing trouble
<Dr_willis> well if its going to localhost, 127.0.0.1 - Then it shouldent even be going out to the router.
<Dr_willis> but im not an apache expert.
<benjamin> hi, what I have to to if kde is not starting automaticly. I have to start it manualy with "startx"
<Dr_willis> benjamin,  sounds like kdm or gdm is not starting. you could try a 'dpkg-reconfigure kdm' for a start.
<Dr_willis> then try a 'sudo kdm'
<Lynoure> romunov: sounds more like your hosts file having something wronig with it.
<Lynoure> s/wronig/wrong
<benjamin> Dr_willis: oky thanks I try
<Dr_willis> if kdm works that way. well it would seem that the kdm service is not getting loaded at boot.
<romunov> Lynoure: what do you suggest i do?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all  : )
<Lynoure> romunov: I would not suggest anything without seeing the  /etc/hosts  or/and apache configs...
<Lynoure> I don't like working blind when there is no reason for it :)
<romunov> lemme see if there's anything in the /etc/hosts
<romunov> hum, i don't have "/etc/hosts"
<romunov> oops, i do
<romunov> it's not a directory but a file
<romunov> <- newb
<Lynoure> romunov: it's normally a file.  Try  less /etc/hosts
<romunov> i find kate or nano quite handy
<romunov> this is the /etc/hosts
<romunov> http://pastebin.com/d5fa92aff
<Lynoure> romunov: whichever you prefer. :)
<romunov> i use nano for "simple" edits and kate for root changes
<Lynoure> romunov: no edit needed, looked fine
<erick> hi
<romunov> lemme see if there's anything in the apache2.conf
<romunov> hum, nothing special
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<Dr_willis> so when you go to http://localhost/  - it changes to http://Your.ip.address  ?
<Dr_willis> Im not sure that having 127.0.0.1 for both Localhost and your machinename is proper. but im, behind a router here.. so my machine ip is a local lan ip.
<NetSKaVeN> anyone with Kubuntu Gutsy 64 bits?
<NetSKaVeN> I can't locate java plugin
<GSF1200S_> blackdown java
<NetSKaVeN> I need java 6
<shadowhywind> does anyone know of a way to Nuke/wipe a usb harddrive?
<llutz> shadowhywind: shred
<romunov> Dr_willis: when i go to localhost i can see the directory structure, but when i click on the directory (my page), it wants to go to my IP
<shadowhywind> llutz will that work on the entire harddrive or just on files?
<llutz> shadowhywind: on entire disks too
<Dr_willis> romunov,  Hmm.. well its working here if i go to http://localhost/mythweb/   it seems to be using 127.0.0.1
<BluesKaj> shadowhywind, delete the files then reformat , some drives will reformat to nyfs then back to fat32 or 16
<llutz> shadowhywind: i just did it a few days ago :)
<BluesKaj> ntfs
<shadowhywind> ok thanks i will try that out. I wanted to use the Boot and Nuke CD but it don't work with usb harddrives
<laurentiu> I' need help with this   "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem."   I'm beginer
<llutz> shadowhywind: that's what i did (with a bit of paranoia):  shred -n6 -z -v /dev/sdb
<Dr_willis> laurentiu,  did you try '
<llutz> shadowhywind: that gives you time for a lot of coffee, gardening, etc
<Dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get update' like it suggested?
<laurentiu> try
<laurentiu> E: Type 'http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/free/libdvdcss2-dev_1.2.9-1plf4_i386.debhttp://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/free/libdvdcss2-dev_1.2.9-1plf4_i386.deb' is not known on line 80 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<laurentiu> ?
<llutz> laurentiu: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<romunov> hot dang
<romunov> ctrl+shift+bs again
<llutz> !pastebin | laurentiu
<ubotu> laurentiu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<shadowhywind> llutz do you know what pattern it is using to wipe?
<llutz> shadowhywind:  -n6 means 6 times with random-numbers, -z once with zero
<llutz> shadowhywind: man shred for further info
<shadowhywind> thanks
<Dr_willis> laurentiu,  looke like  line 80 in /etc/apt/sources.list is incorrect
<romunov> ok, under route i get 192.168.2.0, link-local and default destinations
<romunov> gateway *, * and routerIP, respectively
<Lynoure> looks normal.
<Lynoure> romunov: The symptom was that when you type http://localhost you get to http://yourpublicip instead of localhost? It does sound like apache binds to the public ip...
<romunov> solved!
<Lynoure> romunov: do tell? :)
<romunov> i had to fiddle with wordpress database to set the homepage from http://IP/niphargus to http://localhost/niphargus
<romunov> looks like wordpress (installed in the directory that i was trying to reach) was overriding the apache settings
<romunov> and since i couldn't enter wordpress i had to use the back door and go straight to the db
<Lynoure> lesson of the story might be: always start with a simplest possible url. :)
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys would any of you know where the default kubuntu kicker panel bg is located?
<adz21c> Paddy_EIRE: /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/kubuntu-panel.png
<Paddy_EIRE> adz21c, thx man :)
<adz21c> np :-)
<vit__> quienes son
<ccs> qloq
<bazhang> vit_: do you have a question?
<bazhang> ccs: excuse me?
<KarlV> sasasa
<bazhang> KarlV: this is an english channel; would you like a different language channel?
<KarlV> bazhang Sorry. Misstyping.
<bazhang> no worries KarlV
<KarlV> You rock! :)
<bazhang> KarlV: thanks, but offtopic :} you have a kubuntu question?
<KarlV> No, not for the moment. Just dropping by :) But thanks.
<bazhang> cheers!
<shadowhywind> thanks llutz I now have shred working, I may have went a little crazy and did the normal default 25 passes.. hehe
<llutz> shadowhywind: how big is the HDD? on my 15 to 30GB drives that took ages :(
<shadowhywind> 160 hehe, I am acraully starting to rethink that idea.. and knock it down to 8.. hehe
<bazhang> haha
<llutz> shadowhywind: 160? have a nice xmas, shredding will still be running :)
<shadowhywind> hehe
<shadowhywind> brb
<shadowhywind> ok now knocked down to 8, hehe At least i can let it run on another comp and not have to worry bout it for a day or so
<phoenixz> Hi there, Im running kubuntu on my Dell D620 laptop. There is a video out on it, but its not working. How can I get this video out to work?
<ostlund> having problem with latest kopete in kubuntu 7.10. Just about 1/3 of my contacts are showing up, but in gaim/webmsn all contacts are showing up. What can be the problem?
<Ryiel> !irda
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> ostlund, offline contacts are set to "not shown" by default
<ostlund> i know
<ostlund> i have enable to show offline contacts as well, but still just 1/3
<Paddy_EIRE> ostlund, then I have no idea.... unless you have them split into some odd group/s that kopete can not see??
<ostlund> strange issue beacuse it has allways worked before, but yesterday i reinstalld kubuntu and after that i get this erris
<ostlund> nope, have used the same for a long time and kopete has allways worked.
<Paddy_EIRE> what error?
<ostlund> the error that just some contacts are showing up
<Paddy_EIRE> and....?
<sat_> i've dual boot - xp & kubuntu. xp has some virusus. can i just reinstall xp without disturbing kubuntu?
<cloneyin> how can ie enable remote desktop on my machine?
<Paddy_EIRE> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
 * fora voltou.
<adz21c> ostlund: have you tried deleting the kopete config files and launching it from scratch? it could have just got a bit confused or something
<angel> what do you meen by stop behaving like a 5 year old
<Paddy_EIRE> oh dear
<ostlund> adz21c: i should test that
<cloneyin> but my boc would not allow me to connect through vnc
<cloneyin> box*
<Paddy_EIRE> cloneyin, you do not need to use vnc exclusively afaik
<sat_>  i've dual boot - xp & kubuntu. xp has some virusus. can i just reinstall xp without disturbing kubuntu?
<arielle> hello????
<bazhang> hi arielle
<Paddy_EIRE> !screen | cloneyin
<cloneyin> how come i cannot remote desktop to my box
<adz21c> sat_ yes
<ubotu> cloneyin: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<cloneyin> how do i configure to allow
<arielle> hi that is not my real name
<sat_> adz21c: thank you.
<trappist> cloneyin: remote desktop is a windows protocol.  there are other ways to do it for linux, like VNC
<adz21c> sat_: just reinstall window and then use the kubuntu CD to restore the grub or lilo bootloader
<arielle> ????????????????????????????????????/
<adz21c> sat_: as windows will replace it removing ur access to kubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> !offtopic | arielle
<ubotu> arielle: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<arielle> sorry i never knew
<BluesKaj> phoenixz, which kubuntu version ?
<arielle> how do i go on to a googlemail messenger
<Minataku> sat_: You could also try to devirus XP from Kubuntu
<Minataku> !av
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<sat_> adz21c: ok. thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> you mean google talk arielle
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<arielle> yep
<sat_> Minataku: how can i do that.
<Minataku> Well, it takes skill
<Paddy_EIRE> arielle, http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=57557
<Minataku> To know what's needed and what isn't, and what will cause Windows to stop working if cleaned by deletion
<ostlund> adz21c: i feel stupid that i not have tried that ;) , it solved it!
<Minataku> If you don't have that level of knowledge/skill, then just reinstall
<Minataku> BUT
<Minataku> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adz21c> ostlund: good stuff
<ostlund> adz21c: but still dont understand why
<Minataku> Note that first link there
<Paddy_EIRE> arielle, install kopete using apt-get
<Minataku> You'll need it after reinstalling Windows
<ostlund> adz21c: anyway, thanks
<Minataku> Because Windows is a dick and just rewrites the MBR without asking
<adz21c> ostlund: i don't know, i sometimes get issues with contacts lingering about in kopete, i delete them, log into offical client, come back to kopete and they are back
<Paddy_EIRE> Minataku, yeah thats never nice..
 * Minataku nods
<sat_> Minataku: thanks for the links.
<Minataku> Good think I remembered that one
<Minataku> sat_: No problem
<Minataku> sat_: Good luck, not that you should particularly need it
<Minataku> :3
<phoenixz> BluesKaj, Im running the latest Kubuntu, 7.10 .. Is it possible to use the external video?
<sat_> Ubuntu rocks.
<Ryiel> !infrared
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infrared - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ryiel> damn...
<Minataku> !irda
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<Minataku> You had that one earlier
<Paddy_EIRE> Minataku, this is by far the best dual booting guide for new users http://apcmag.com/node/5162/
<Ryiel> thanks mate, tried that but that led me nowhere
<Minataku> Ah.
<Minataku> What's the issue?
<bazhang> Paddy_EIRE: that does rock
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<Minataku> Heh
<phoenixz> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Ryiel> Minataku: i've got an usb irda dongle, i wanna get it to work
<BluesKaj> phoenixz, pls explain "exactly" wht you are trying to do ?
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> That might be a problem, Ryiel
<Minataku> Ryiel: Those USB dongles tend to be quite proprietary
<Minataku> Especially wireless ones
<Ryiel> :(
<Minataku> If it didn't work when you plugged it in, it may never work.
<Ryiel> oh, it should work as plug and play?
<Paddy_EIRE> Ryiel, whats the brand
<Paddy_EIRE> chipset even
<Ryiel> good question...
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<phoenixz> BluesKaj, well, very simple.. I have a Dell latitude D620 laptop. Like most other laptops, it has an external VGA connector where I can connect another display. With the Fn F8 key combination, I should be able to switch between these displays. Problem is, none of that works, and I have not found any method of configuration in KDE for this..
<arielle> didn't work
<Minataku> USB ones, yes
<Ryiel> usd-irda y-160 thats all...
<Minataku> If there's a driver for it, it should autoprobe the module
<arielle> hello arielle
<Minataku> Check that it is indeed working
<arielle> here
<Minataku> If it made a device node for it, then it's ready to go
<BluesKaj> !dual display
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual display - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !dual head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<BluesKaj> phoenixz, got that ?
<Ryiel> Minataku: shouldnt there popup something that new device or something?
<Ryiel> how can i test it?
<phoenixz> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<phoenixz> BluesKaj, gottit yeah, thanks!
<Minataku> Check if it made a device entry for it
<Ryiel> kinfocenter says nothing
<Minataku> Open up Konsole and type "dmesg | tail"
<Ryiel> it doesnt see it
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> Okay, then it's not working
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I do things without a GUI, so I forget that there are GUI ways to do things
<bazhang> haha
<Ryiel> Minataku: dmesg tail sees it
<LjL> arielle: yes?
<Ryiel> let me pastebin it
<Minataku> Ryiel: Okay
<BluesKaj> phoenixz, i hope you find your answer , if not there are ppl here that are quite knowledgable about your task other than me :)
<Ryiel> Minataku: http://rafb.net/p/SzjAfX15.html
<Minataku> Oh, okay, it's all working, supposedly
<Minataku> It should be accessible via /dev/irda0
<Ryiel> oh...
<BluesKaj> Minataku=purist!
<Minataku> You'll likely need access to r/w to the device node
<Minataku> BluesKaj: The pure way was the one that worked
<Minataku> So there
<Minataku> lol
<Ryiel> what if i wanna send pictures to my mobile or something? :D I followed that guide on the site but lead nowhere
<BluesKaj> Minataku, :)
<Minataku> I don't know anymore past this point, sorry
<Minataku> Ryiel: I've never used IRDA
<Minataku> lol
<Ryiel> Minataku: http://rafb.net/p/DAxh8l81.html
<Minataku> Sorry
<Minataku> X3
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Why is it trying to probe that? It would seem that it's already probed.
<Minataku> IRDA is already running
<Minataku> Likely it was all put into place when you first plugged the thing in
<Ryiel> oh
<Ryiel> should i remove those entries then?
<Minataku> I... don't know
<Minataku> I can't read... Finnish?
<Minataku> I don't even know what language that is
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Or what command you typed to get that
<BluesKaj> looks hungarian
<Ryiel> it is :D
<Minataku> lol
<Ryiel> Minataku: i followed that guide
<Ryiel> what ubotu gave me
<Minataku> Heh
<romunov> those two languages are "pretty similar"
<Ryiel> should i undo it?
<Jeroi> lo
<Minataku> Does it end in actually using the IRDA device?
<Minataku> No, the guide should be good
<Minataku> !irda
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<Jeroi> Change attribute of ftp directory from
<Jeroi> drwxrwxrwx 3 root root 4096 Jun 13 18:42 docs
<Jeroi> To
<Jeroi> dr-xr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jun 13 18:42 docs
<Ryiel> it fails at step 12
<Jeroi> how do <i do that?
<Jeroi> ftpo folder is: /home/jeroi/ftp
<BluesKaj> there are reports of a hungarian-finnish common root language , group went northe=west the southeast :)
<BluesKaj> other
<Jeroi> whta kind of chmod command is needed to do?
<Minataku> Okay, undo that guide
<Minataku> Because it's for some incredibly ass-old version of Ubuntu
<Minataku> ubotu: !irda is way too old to be of any use
<Minataku> I've forwarded an edit request to the ops channel
<Minataku> That stupid guide shouldn't even be linked to anymore
<Ryiel> hehe
<Ryiel> at least this mess had some use for the ubuntu community
<Ryiel> :D
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I've been in here several months now, and that's the first time I've seen anyone asking for IRDA
<Minataku> XD
<Ryiel> ok, so its recognized by kubuntu :D
<Ryiel> any idea how to transfer files or something with it?
<Minataku> No clue.
<Minataku> Try Google, perhaps
<Minataku> lol
<Ryiel> yeah nobody uses irda nowdays, i just didnt want to give my bluetooth to my sis
<Ryiel> :D
<Minataku> Or hang around
<Ryiel> i kept that for myself
<Minataku> Maybe SOMEONE knows
<Minataku> Ryiel: Sorry I couldn't help that much
<Minataku> XD
<Ryiel> no problem mate
<LjL> Minataku: irda is too old, or perhaps the guide is too old? i don't quite see how irda would be too old. i'm not aware of any protocol superseding it.
<TimS> How can I list network devices from CLI?
<tsdgeos> ifconfig
<TimS> Thanks
<KkValetekK> hello
<admin___> Hola
<admin___> +buenos dias, disculpen que arcvho tengo que instalar para el Adobe Flash Player????TAR.GZ,  .RPM,
<jpatrick> !es | admin___
<ubotu> admin___: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<admin___> gracias
<r0tu47> Hey, I have installed kubuntu a couple times now, my menu always ends up with the  "Entries in K-Menu:" Then the menu item... is there a way to remove all the "Entries in K-Menu:" in the menu?
<nosrednaekim> r0tu47: are you sharing a /home with another distro?
<r0tu47> no
<RogueJediX> Hey. From a CLI, how do I find out the host machine's processor architecture?
<r0tu47> this is a new installation, happens on all installations I have done.. even on my laptop
<llutz> RogueJediX:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nosrednaekim> RogueJediX: "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<r0tu47> A friend of mine said it happened to him as well
<cloneyin_> ls
<cloneyin_> hello
<nosrednaekim> r0tu47: odd, well, you can do it the hard way and manually edit the Kmenu
<r0tu47> That's what I thought, just was hoping for an easy way out
<RogueJediX> Thanks llutz, r0tu47
<r0tu47> RogueJediX: ?
<nosrednaekim> hey cloneyin_
<RogueJediX> r0tu47: Yikes, sorry. I meant to thank nosrednaekim
<RogueJediX> So...sorry and thanks, nosrednaekim :P
<nosrednaekim> RogueJediX: :D
<r0tu47> RogueJediX: No prob... lol
<cloneyin_> hello people
<nosrednaekim> hello cloneyin_
<cloneyin_> how do i enable remote desktop using ssh from remote location
<nosrednaekim> !VNC
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<cloneyin_> hi all
<cloneyin_> ubotu, i can use vnc but need to setup the remote computer
<cloneyin_> nosrednaekim, is there a way to enable remote desktop from remote location
<cloneyin_> I can ssh in my box @ home but need to enable remote desktop through shh
<nosrednaekim> cloneyin_: if ssh is installed, yes
<nosrednaekim> cloneyin_: i'm sure you can do it then... those directions probably tell you how.
<cloneyin_> hello
<cloneyin_> anyone out there?
<r0tu47> hi
<miglo> hallo! gibt es die kernel option "noquiet" als gegenstück zu "quiet" ???
<llutz> miglo: lösche "quiet" aus den optionen
<sourcemaker_> My WLAN Card is not working... after starting the interface... I have a kernel panic... illegal interrupt... without WEP protection... everthing is working fine...
<nosrednaekim> sourcemaker_: what type of chipset in your WLAN card..
<sourcemaker_> is a realtek
<miglo> ja, dass muß ich dann jedoch nach jedem update machen, daher möchte ich es als default wert vorgeben
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<llutz> miglo: editiere menu.conf
<sourcemaker_> nosrednaekim: with feisty... it was working fine
<llutz> !de | miglo
<ubotu> miglo: please see above
<nosrednaekim> sourcemaker_: I've heard about alot of problems with realteks and gutsy...may be worth your while to go back to fiesty
<miglo> oh, I am sorry
<miglo> it's the english channel
<sourcemaker_> nosrednaekim: bad idea
<llutz> miglo: change: # defoptions=quiet splash  into # defoptions= splash
<nosrednaekim> sourcemaker_: well, look around on the forums, i'm sure someone else has had the problem
<miglo> ok, I will try this - thanks a lot, llutz  :-)
<miglo> hm, there is no "defoptions", so I will add it
<llutz> miglo: it should be there,
<llutz> miglo: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<miglo> indeed, you are right
 * nosrednaekim feels sorry for anyone editing etc files that doesn't know english
<MaTiAz> :D
<miglo> but it's only set to ...
<miglo> # defoptions=vga=0x0317
 * llutz feels sorry for anyone using linux that doesn't know at least a bit english
<romunov> meeeh, compiz/emerald are weird
<romunov> they run "smooth" up till one point
<romunov> if i resize a window, they slow down to a point when i start throwing chairs through the window
<nosrednaekim> romunov: Steve Ballmer should hire you.
<romunov> nosrednaekim: who that?
<romunov> a wrestler or something? :)
<nosrednaekim> romunov: CEO of Microsoft
<romunov> ah
<romunov> i was pretty close :)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<cloneyin_> remote desktop to my pc @ home, connection refused, how can I configure this?
<cloneyin_> error 111
<icewaterman> why is there no java support for firefox on amd64?
<icewaterman> java6 itself is working fine.
<Arielle> IDENTFY<password>
<Arielle> go to www.iamarealmermaid.piczo.com
<cloneyin_> hello
<notizblock> hi
<notizblock> is there a possibility to use more signatures in kmail
<notizblock> ?
<Arielle> ?
<Arielle> in the villAGE
<Pete__> in the village?
<Arielle> yep
<Arielle> i am a gal
<thomas> good for you
<Arielle> is jamie lynn spears pregnant
<Arielle> why do people leave when i type a message
<Pete__> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.iamarealmermaid.piczo.com%2F%3Fcr%3D5%26rfm%3Dy&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0
<Arielle> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.iamarealmermaid.piczo.com%2F%3Fcr%3D5%26rfm%3Dy&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0
<Arielle> bye bye everyone
<jac0b> I installed compiz but decided I didn't want it so I unstalled it and now I am back to using kde but my problem is when I ALT+TAB I don't get my window chooser how do I get that back
<jac0b> nm I found the problem
<ardchoille> Ho wow, when you select more than one file in krusader and then hover them with the mouse, it shows previews of all the files you have selected.
<cloneyin_> ardchoille, how to setup rote desktop
<cloneyin_> remote*
<tc> h
<ardchoille> cloneyin_: I use Internet > krdc for that
<jussi01> !vnc | cloneyin_
<ubotu> cloneyin_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<cloneyin_> ls
<cloneyin_> krdc
<cloneyin_> thanks
<helge_> I hav all of my mp3s on a separate disk and they are now "owned" by root and in the group of root, How can I change them back to being owned by helge and group helge?
<helge_> I tried sudo konqueror but no avail
<llutz> helge_: sudo chown -R user:group /mp3-collection
<cloneyin_> ardchoille, when i use krdc, I  cannot click connect button
<ardchoille> cloneyin_: Did you enter an address into the Remote desktop textbox?
<ardchoille> cloneyin_: You need to enter rdp:/255.255.255.255   (where 255.255.255.255 is the ip of the machine you wnat to access)
<cloneyin_> thanks
<ardchoille> cloneyin_: Or click on the "Examples" link just above the Help button
<helge_> I tried the above but it says I am not permitted... (I did sudo)
<ardchoille> helge_: Is your user an admin user?
<Pete__> It could be this second disk is mounted read only.
<helge_> ahem, I don't now. I am the only user. Fresh Feisty install. But I might have to do a restart cause I can't enter the file and disk system as an admin now
<helge_> I'll be back
<sourcemaker_> why is it possible for a wlan module to kill the kernel?
<biovore> sourcemaker_: a module is part of the kernel.. works in kernel space.. thus is can kill the kernel..
<biovore> userspace can't
<helge_> the disk is writeable. When i try to change ownership on the folders by using sudo konquror it says that I don't have the authority to do so.
<genii> sudo <> kdesu
<helge_> kdesu is better?
<genii> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<frost> how can one install kubuntu onto a pre-formatted /?
<frost> (I have a /backups/ directory and nothing else on the drive. I'd like to preserve the /backups/ directory. thanks!)
<helge_> Ok, I restartet again and used kdesu konqueror, looked slightly better but when I tried to change ownership from root to helge it still says I dont hav the permission necessary
<ardchoille> helge_: open a terminal and do: grep adm /etc/group
<ardchoille> See if helge is in there
<helge_> adm:x:4:helge
<helge_> lpadmin:x:113:helge
<helge_> admin:x:118:helge
<ardchoille> helge_: Ok, now type "mount" (without quotes) and see how that second disk is mounted
<helge_> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<helge_> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<helge_> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<helge_> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<helge_> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<helge_> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<helge_> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<helge_> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<helge_> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<helge_> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<helge_> /dev/hdd1 on /home/helge/ATA300 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<helge_> the ATA300 is the troubled one
<ardchoille> !paste | helge_
<ubotu> helge_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<romunov> oh man, my kubuntu has gone from terribly slow to i wanna kill myself
<romunov> installing compiz wasn't the best idea so far
<romunov> any ideas how can i revert back to "default" settings?
<romunov> i've already uninstalled compiz.. i think
<ardchoille> romunov: You want to stop using compiz?
<skarface> reverse whatever guide you followed? ;)
<romunov> yes, it's clogging up my pc
<ardchoille> romunov: Are you using compiz right now?
<romunov> i've uninstalled it
<romunov> it's even hard for me to type this damn message
<romunov> everything laggs like there's no tomorrow
<ardchoille> romunov: kwin --replace
<romunov> i don't wanna open glxgears to see the refresh rate
<romunov> i'm not running compiz - i've already uninstalled it, as i've stated
<romunov> so there's no "default" option?
<helge_> Sorry if you wrote me something just now it seems that I was out of the chat for a minute or so
<snarkster> hi how do i configure knetworkmanager to see my ndiswrapper wifi card?
<zidgel> I am new to linux and just loaded kubuntu.  I am trying to share a folder to the network, but it tells me that I need to load SMB & NFS.  How do I go about doing that?
<snarkster> apt-ger install samba*
<lg188> hello
<snarkster> sorry apt-get install samba*
<snarkster> that will grab all the smb packages you need
<zidgel> Doesn't samba just load the SMB only?
<mschiff> why do current kde4 packages not set KDEHOME to .kde4 anymore?
<mschiff> zidgel: samba is mostly for windows shares, nfs mostly for unix shares
<snarkster> man this networkmanager thing is very confusing
<zidgel> Thanks for explaining that mschiff
<sigma_> whats the easiest way to install kde4 if you need to download the packages off a windows machine via internet explorer?
<snarkster> just download the packages to a cd or zip drive type of thing and then dpkg -i them
<zidgel> I just ran samba and it came back with 0 newly installed, 0 upgraded.  Is this alright?
<sigma_> snarkster: where can i get a list of packages? possibly one that i can right click and say "save target as" to download
<devinus> snarkster: did you try to enable the restricted drivers in the restricted drivers manager?
<devinus> snarkster: also, try going to /etc/network/interfaces and commenting out everything, and restarting knetworkmanager
<mschiff> devinus: I would not comment aut lo entries..
<devinus> right. don't comment the lo interface
<mschiff> The bad thing is that if you use the "configure manually" thing from knetworkamanager and use knetconf pops up
<mschiff> to use a static adress
<mschiff> you cannot revert this in the gui
<mschiff> only chance is to edit /etc/network/interfaces and remove the entries there...
<ax1s> Hi .. I'm having problem sending/receiving webcam with kopete/gutsy, I've read to install libjasper but still no luck
<ax1s> can anyone help?
<ax1s> ports are forwarded. tcp/udp
<adz21c> ax1s: what ya mean having problems? as in its not connecting? webcams not loading?
<ax1s> exactly
<ax1s> getting the requests..
<adz21c> have u tried running kopete in console see if that tells u anything
<ax1s> adz21c: no, thx.. will try  and see what it says.. it's not a common problem then tho eh.. weird, pretty stock install here
<adz21c> ax1s: well i needed to add a line of code so it could use my cam, but after that connecting etc worked like a charm
<ax1s> yah.. its picking up my cam.... that is not the prob
<ax1s> it just won't let me send or receive..
<snarkster> thank you for the information about the interfaces file..
<ax1s> QObject::connect: No such slot MSNContact::slotWebcamSend()
<adz21c> thats .... weird
<ax1s> :/
<snarkster> knetworkmanager is working but it doesnt detect my wifi automatically
<ax1s> OH, I remember on the install.. the updater broke on QT3
<ax1s> i had to go through console to find that out.. .. i think i need to upgrade or revert qt
<ax1s> any ideas on how to do that ? :)
<snarkster> apt-get install qt3
<snarkster> anyone know anything about superkaramba
<snarkster> i wanted to try out the yahoo avatar thing but there arent any instructions
<ax1s> not how to get my downloads to stick and settings to save :/
<utente> buonasera
<ax1s> snarkster: .. there are a bunch of qt3 packages..
<ax1s> fuckbeans
<ax1s> how has nobody had the updater crash on them
<ax1s> brand new disc/iso/install
<ax1s> nobody here has installed gutsy, and tried to update via adept, and had it crash
<ax1s> this is happening on two different machines
<ax1s> like come on
<utente_> buonasera
<rwarner__> axls
<rwarner__> yes it happened to me
<ax1s> did you figure out what it is?
<rwarner> it appears it's a problem with there update mechanism
<rwarner> i had to reinstall :( twice before i figured it out
<ax1s> do you select "yes or no"
<rwarner> just do not upgrade
<ax1s> to that package it gets stuck on
<ax1s> hahah wow
<rwarner> i say no
<ax1s> after updating it, it is crashing hard
<ax1s> randomly
<rwarner> because it says you can update even if you are most up to date
<rwarner> maybe we are having different issues
<ax1s> well i went in through console to see where it was breaking
<ax1s> and when i updated it was stuck waiting for user input on a question
<rwarner> ah, you probably know more then i then
<rwarner> ah .. i ususaly say yes to those
<ax1s> same, accept default answer
<ax1s> which is what i did.. :/
<rwarner> k
<ax1s> i can't believe this isn't more widely known/documented
<rwarner> think it;s a quirk of this setup system
<rwarner> neevr had this problem with SuSE
<Jeroi> does vsftpd work in gutsy?
<Jeroi> I cant make it work
<ax1s> yeah :/ .. these hiccups all the time is making me want to figure out gentoo
<florianr> Hello!
<Jeroi> using amd64 architechture
<rwarner> jeroi ... no idea
<florianr> I am looking fo a tool to make a audio rekording for a cd ...
<Jeroi> chmod uog-w /home/jeroi/ftp/
<Jeroi> did that
<florianr> What could you sugest?
<Jeroi> now firefox does indeed show anonymour account
<ax1s> florianr: audacity
<jussi01> ax1s: can you quickly summarise your issue ?
<rwarner> later all
<ax1s> jussi01: after installing gutsy, fresh, adept crashes
<jussi01> florianr: or ardour
<Jeroi> but if I try to open folder or view picture firefox says error 505 file cant be openend
<ax1s> jussi01: i go in through console, and its stuck waiting for user input on some package
<jussi01> ax1s: ax1s which pkg?
<ax1s> jussi01: something to do with QT .. and now kopete wont let me send/receive webcam.. and certain things crash
<ax1s> jussi01: i wish i knew exactly, is there an update log?
<florianr> jussi01: , ax1s Danke
<florianr> werde ich mir beides ansehen ...
<jussi01> ax1s: yes but im nnot on kubuntu atm
<jussi01> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jussi01> florianr:
<ax1s> errors such as.. "QObject::connect: No such slot MSNContact::slotWebcamSend()"
<jussi01> ax1s: curious ...
<florianr> jussi01: ax1s: Hmmm sorry, that is is the problem if talking in de and en channels at the same time ...... Thanks for your help!
<ax1s> florianr: np
<ax1s> florianr: hope it works well for you :)
<jussi01> ax1s: im on a handheld so a little slow here
<jussi01> sorry
<ax1s> jussi01: ha, cool.. no worries
<jussi01> ;)
<ax1s> jussi01:  i'm re installing on a laptop right now..   i just had my desktop setup all nicely before realizing the issue..
<ax1s> i am going to pay a bit more attention this time around [=
<jussi01> ax1s: the logs should be avlble through adept menus somewhere iirc
<jussi01> ax1s: which arch?
<ax1s> 32
<jussi01> hmm i have no such issue
<mempman> hey guys, how can i check the version of my alsa base ???
<jussi01> ax1s: don't forget to file a bug.
<crimsun> alsa "base"?
<crimsun> what do you mean by that?
<jussi01> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<crimsun> do you mean driver (kernelspace)?  utils (userspace)?  libs (userspace)?  tools (userspace)?
<mempman> uh..the base of alsa?
<mempman> yeah the driver i guess
<crimsun> cat /proc/asound/version
<mempman> sweet
<mempman> let me give that a shot
<ax1s> jussi01: I am recreating the bug now.. also checking out how to file it properly.. thx
<crimsun> note that is not "alsa-base"
<crimsun> "alsa-base" is a package and has nothing to do with the driver itself, which may or may not be included with linux-image
<mempman> hmm
<mempman> what does this package consist of?
<jussi01> mempman: perhaps if you tell us what you want it for then we wil know what you need?
<jussi01> ax1s: great
<crimsun> mempman: blacklist files and the old initscript.
<mempman> okay, well since i installed kubuntu, i have had no sound, its was very strange because
<crimsun> (the "alsa-base" package does not have anything to do with your sound driver.)
<jussi01> mempman: which card?
<mempman> the sound card of my laptop was detected, but i just didn't have any output, this was due to a known bug with nvidia chipset mcp51, so i read on a post somewhere that i should upgrade my alsa-base to version 1.0.15 from 1.0.14
<crimsun> mempman: then you're looking at the wrong package.  You need to install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r) if you're using gutsy.
<OrionFyre> mempman, when i boot of hte live cd i get no sound until i plug in headphones, then there is sound wether they remain plugged or not... give it a shot.
<mempman> i went into Adept and uninstalled alsa-base 1.0.14, and i downloaded and installed alsa-base 1.0.15 and now i have sound..
<crimsun> there is no such thing as alsa-base 1.0.15, mempman.
<coverer> hallo
<mempman> guys, the exact name of what i installed last night is "linux-sound-base_1.0.15-3_all.deb"
<crimsun> mempman: that's a Debian package generated from the alsa-driver source.
<mempman> i installed the pacakge above after uninstalling alsa-base via adept, and now i have sound
<crimsun> that alone will not magically make things work.
<mempman> well, i haven't changed anything else at all and now i have sound
<mempman> ?? im clueless
<crimsun> look at the version of your sound driver.  `cat /proc/asound/version`
<SpookyET> hi
<mempman> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).
<SpookyET>  I need an easy script that enables/disables Internet Connection Sharing. Messing with IPTables is complicated and Firestarter does not work
<crimsun> mempman: now look at your mixer output.
<crimsun> linux-sound-base and alsa-base are packages that do not affect your sound driver _at all_.
<jussi01> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mempman> crimsun: everything looks the same
<crimsun> mempman: I doubt it's the same.
<jussi01> SpookyET: try guarddog
<mempman> guys, i haven't changed anything other than uninstalled alsa-base and installed linux-sound-base_1.0.15-3_all.deb
<mempman> crimsun: what exactly is the alsa-base package?
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<crimsun> mempman: it really does not at all matter which version of linux-sound-base or alsa-base you have installed.
<OrionFyre> neither do i when all i do is plug in and unplug my headphones to get sound :-)
<SpookyET> jussi01: I just need 2 scripts. One to enable connectino sharing. one to disable
<crimsun> mempman: it provides a blacklist and the old (deprecated) alsa initscript.
<mempman> but according to many posts that i have read, people have posted the contrary.
<mempman> let me get some get some links
<MGalaxy> Hello, I wanna plug 2 ADSL ethernet modems to 1 hub (switch), but only one of them works, any solution?
<mempman> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=69076
<coverer> тест
<fannagoganna> you need a router to allocate local IP addresses
<mempman> crimsun: i guess ther is a bug with my specfic chipset
<crimsun> mempman: that post does not reference "linux-sound-base" at all.
<mempman> NVidia http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=69076
<crimsun> mempman: I've just read that entire thread.  Nothing references the package you mention.
<mempman> crimsun: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=868053
<crimsun> mempman: nothing there references "linux-sound-base" either.
<MGalaxy> fannagoganna: u addressed me?
<fannagoganna> yes
<fannagoganna> you need a router to allocate and route traffic
<fannagoganna> a hub just provides a physical path for the wired traffic
<mempman> crimsun: so i guess the following package "linux-sound-base_1.0.15-3_all.deb" must not be alsa-base
<crimsun> mempman: ... of course it's not.  Look at the name of the file.  :)
<mempman> crimsun: so what exactly is in that package, i would guess that its alsa-base, alsa-driver and a lot more stuff
<mempman> hence "all"
<crimsun> mempman: no, it's a list of modules.  Either it's the blacklist for OSS/Free or for ALSA.
<crimsun> mempman: the alsa-base package will set a symlink to the proper blacklist depending on what you configure.  In *ubuntu, we blacklist OSS/Free by default and just use ALSA.
<crimsun> mempman: seriously, I've maintained these packages for *ubuntu for upwards of a couple years.
<MGalaxy> fannagoganna: but my modems allocate their own IPs and they have different IPs (192.168.1.7 & 192.168.1.254), I think they have own router in theirs, dont they?
<mempman> crimsun: so what excatly did i do when i installed that package?
<crimsun> mempman: nothing related to what you think you did, apparently :)
<mempman> yeah, but sound is working for me now
<mempman> crimsun: honestly, i have not changed anything else at all!!!!
<crimsun> mempman: _you_ didn't have to change anything.  I'm positive a program adjusted a mixer element.
<mempman> that is very interesting........
<crimsun> seriously, nothing in the linux-sound-base package touches anything related to your active sound driver.
<crimsun> if you don't believe me, see the output from `dpkg -L linux-sound-base` and read each file.
<mempman> when you say "linux-sound-base" and "alsa-base" , are you refering to the same thing?
<crimsun> no, I am not.
<mempman> what is the difference?
<crimsun> linux-sound-base and alsa-base are completely different packages.
<crimsun> (the only thing in common is that they are both generated from the alsa-driver source package.)
 * jussi01 hugs crimsun 
<mempman> what do you mean generated from same source package?
<MGalaxy> fannagoganna: but my modems allocate their own IPs and they have different IPs (192.168.1.7 & 192.168.1.254), I think they have own router in theirs, dont they?
<crimsun> mempman: your *buntu installation is comprised of various binary packages [e.g., linux-sound-base, linux-image-$(uname -r), ...]
<fannagoganna> i don't think so
<mempman> yes
<fannagoganna> u need special hardware to allocate IP addresses. How did these modems get their own IP's?
<fannagoganna> the IP address is usually 192.168.0.1
<crimsun> mempman: each of those binary packages has a source package (for the majority, just source code, not compiled form - for compiled languages)
<crimsun> mempman: if you look at `apt-cache showsrc alsa-driver|grep ^Bin`, you'll note that the alsa-driver source package generates several binary packages
<mempman> crimsun: the above command didn't turn anything up
<crimsun> mempman: do you have an active deb-src line for main?
<crimsun> crimsun@Box:~$ apt-cache showsrc alsa-driver|grep ^Bin
<crimsun> Binary: alsa-base, alsa-source, linux-sound-base
<mempman> it didn't do anything for me once again
<mempman> no output whatsoever
<MGalaxy> fannagoganna: my LAN IP is 192.168.1.1 and the default gate way is 192.168.1.254 which is ADSL Modem IP, but when I want to connect to another ADSL Modem from another PC in the network, It fails
<crimsun> mempman: did you check /etc/apt/sources.list for an active deb-src line for main?
<mempman> crimsun, i don't know exactly what you mean by active deb-src
<mempman> wait
<mempman> sorry
<mempman> yes i didn
<mempman> *yes i did
<crimsun> mempman: `grep ^deb-src /etc/apt/sources.list`
<mempman> adnan@adnanslaptop:/proc/asound$ grep ^deb-src /etc/apt/sources.list
<mempman> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<crimsun> mempman: so the answer to my question is "no."
<crimsun> mempman: that's the straightforward explanation for why you don't have any output for that apt-cache command
<crimsun> mempman: we can bypass your local configuration and look at how it's done on the Ubuntu build infrastructure.  Take a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/1.0.14-1ubuntu2/+build/403321
<crimsun> mempman: in the top left pane, look at "Resulting binaries"
<mempman> crimsun:
<mempman> alsa-base 1.0.14-1ubuntu2
<mempman> alsa-source 1.0.14-1ubuntu2
<mempman> linux-sound-base 1.0.14-1ubuntu2
<crimsun> mempman: yes.  You can drill down further to see precisely what files are in each binary package.
<alfonso> join azzurra
<mempman> crimsun: is there a simple howto i can read and figure out exactly what is going on
<crimsun> mempman: what do you mean by "what is going on"?
<mempman> cause i swear, i changed nothing but installed the linx-base-sound pacakage
<mempman> i haven't installed any program that may change my mixer settings
<mempman> and now i have sound
<crimsun> mempman: your installing that package is a red herring, plain and simple.
<crimsun> mempman: further, you don't need to have installed _anything_.  Any audio program is capable of fiddling with your mixer settings.
<mempman> crimsun: this is a post that discusses the bug with my audio chipset
<mempman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/77024
<mempman> crimsun: im back
<mempman> crimsun: did you get a chance to check that post out?
<crimsun> mempman: yes, I know that bug.  I'm "Daniel T Chen".
<mschiff> does anybody know a way to tell kde apps "network online" via dbus?
<mempman> crimsun: hahaha
<mempman> small world
<emilsedgh> mschiff: dbus?
<emilsedgh> mschiff: kde 3.x uses DCOP not DBUS, use the command dcop to start using it
<mschiff> emilsedgh: I know there is dbus-send.. but how can i do it with that?
<mempman> well, i think that post goes on to discuss that they had to upgrade their alsa-base to 1.0.14rc
<mschiff> emilsedgh: I thin networkmanager is using dbus....
<mempman> *1.0.14rcdl
<mempman> *1.0.14rcl
<emilsedgh> mschiff: i dont know about that
<crimsun> mempman: 1.0.14 as shipped is newer than 1.0.14rc1.
<crimsun> mempman: 1.0.14rc1 was the first release candidate for what became 1.0.14 final.
<Kernel> hmm ive got a very large file(30 gigs) and i went to rm -rf the file...when i ran rm -rf it was done in like 1 second.....that much data takes longer to delete....so i did a ls and it still using all 30 gigs of space
<Kernel> using reiserfs
<Kernel> but the file is no longer there
<alfonso> Xdcc
<Kernel> i ran locate file and its no where on my system
<Kernel> what about xdcc?
<crimsun> Kernel: so commit the transaction.  `sync`
<Kernel> crimsun: hmmm not sure i follow..how do i sync?
<Kernel> and is there risk of data loss?(other then the file i actualy want gone)
<crimsun> you type sync in the Konsole/Terminal/...
<mempman> crimsun: thank for all your help.....i have some figuring out to do
<mempman> crimsun: i will talk to you later (hopefully)...seasons greetings
<Kernel> crimsun: i ran sync and i still dont have the space
<ax1s> libqt3-mt ??
<Kernel> this is weird...and a pain in the butt
<crimsun> Kernel: does it persist after a reboot?
<Kernel> crimsun: havent tried rebooting yet.....
<Kernel> seems so windows'ish
<nosrednaekim> ATI 7.12 drivers are better with KDE4...
<alfonso> alll
<Kernel> ugh. i guess ill try a reboot. :-|
<cloneyin_> reboot, on linux
<cloneyin_> ?
<cloneyin_> very odd
<yuriy> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
 * devinus excitedly awaits the 8.04 KDE4 cd...............
<nosrednaekim> devinus: there is already one....
 * devinus also excitedly awaits Firefox 3.
 * devinus also excitedly awaits MySQL 6.
<devinus> nosrednaekim: where?
<guba> и
<nosrednaekim> devinus: hmm maybe its a 7.10 cd
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<devinus> oh right
<devinus> the RC2 live cd
<devinus> it's broken bad tho
<devinus> no way i'm putting that on my laptop
<nosrednaekim> oh..
<david__> I just installe kubuntu 7.10 after wiping out ubuntu 7.10. The grub menu still says ubuntu. grub-update didn't change it.
<mneisen> Hello, can anybody guess the solution to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646827 ? Thanks in advance!
<mneisen> david__: That's normal.
<david__> eh? Shouldn't is say kubuntu?
<david__> mneisen &
<nosrednaekim> david__: no... it uses the ubuntu kernel package
<mneisen> david__: You may want to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to reflect your preferences.
<david__> mneisen, I know how to do that but never realised from days gone by that kubuntu said ubuntu on grub. thx
<mneisen> david__: you are welcome.
<david__> mneisen - btw I'm glad to be back on k. I gave gnome a good year. don't like it;) cya
<nosrednaekim> mneisen: can you boot one of the older kernels?
<romunov> hi. i had to reinstall kubuntu, and during the installation, i unplugged the backup drive - to prevent any hickups i might cause. anyways, i've installed kubuntu and i can't see the drive... do i have to mount it?
<mneisen> nosrednaekim: No, because the new kernel package has replaces the old one.
<mneisen> nosrednaekim: it was only a minor change, so no new grub entry was generated.
<nosrednaekim> romunov: look for it in systemsettings->advanced->disks and partitions
<nosrednaekim> mneisen: that stinks... does recovery mode work?
<mneisen> no, stops at the same point. only takes a little longer ... :-)
<nosrednaekim> whats the exact message?
<crookshanks> what are the 'proposed' and 'updates' repositories for?
<crookshanks> ah, found the wiki page that explains
<romunov> nosrednaekim: i guess i have to reboot now that i've enabled it at startup?
<mneisen> nosrednaekim: I would have to reboot and write it down.
<mneisen> nosrednaekim: Could take a little while.
<nosrednaekim> romunov: yeah...
<nosrednaekim> mneisen: you in windows then?
<mneisen> nosrednaekim: WIl you be here in 5-10 mins.
<mneisen> nosrednaekim: No, I use the live cd.
<nosrednaekim> mneisen: mmm probably not.... someone else should though
<nosrednaekim> mneisen: try mounting your disk and reading /var/log/syslog
<mneisen> nosrednaekim: ok, thanks.
<mneisen> nosrednaekim: already did that. there is nothing in there, all messages are from before the reboot.
<mneisen> nosrednaekim: Problem is, the boot hangs after about 4 secs.
<mneisen> nosrednaekim: I think nothing is mounted that early, so nothing can get written to syslog.
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<mneisen> Well, i will get the exact message.
<mneisen> Bye.
<nosrednaekim> k
<mneisen> plus, thanks for the help so far.
<nosrednaekim> mmhm
<sigma_kubuntu> how do i check if dma is enabled on my dvd writers?
<romunov> does anyone have that start logo of a penguin urinating on windows logo?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_kubuntu: smart_ctl should tell you
<nosrednaekim> you'll probably need smartmon-tools
<sigma_kubuntu> isnt there anything i can run in konsole 2check?
<nosrednaekim> sudo smart_ctl <device name>
<angelus_> hallo
<bogdomania> hello ..
<bogdomania> 1 question
<kaskado__>   /msg SiLENT-021 XDCC SEND #1
<bogdomania> im trying to install lg3d on my 7.04..but it says that gdm package is not installed...
<bogdomania> what can i do?
<ere4si> bogdomania, you can install gdm in kubuntu
<bogdomania> how?
<bogdomania> :)
<bogdomania> im trying to get an .deb pack
<bogdomania> but i cant find anywhere
<bogdomania> one
<ActySofts> K3b complains about the charset being ANSI_X3.4-1968, saying that data projects could get corrupted. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy.
<bogdomania> ere4si but that 3d desktop works on kubuntu?
<sigma_> my k3b was working perfectly a few days ago, now its doing the weirdest things, first it started burning a dvd rw, got to 11% and failed, i tried with another disc and the exact same thing happened
<bogdomania> if everything is installed proprely?
<sigma_> please help
<ere4si> bogdomania, I don't know that package - only that you can use gdm in kubuntu - sorry :)
<bogdomania> :) ok thanks ere4si
<ere4si> k
<cloneyin_> I want to bench my i/o bandwidth on my Sata drive, any utilities I can use?
<wolf0129> i currently have kde as my main desktop but want to run kubuntu next to it
<wolf0129> how do i do it
<cloneyin_> can you do that?
<wolf0129> i also have a friend who is running kubuntu but can not get online with it
<wolf0129> i have applied the IP address
<wolf0129> but it does not recognize the connection
<wolf0129> what else can i try
<ere4si> wolf0129, is it wireless?
<wolf0129> no wired
<kub^> wolf0129: can you ping the default gateway?
<cloneyin_> quit
<cloneyin_> exit
<wolf0129> i dont know how to try
 * ardchoille hands cloneyin_  a "/"
<mith__> hello all! :)
<kub^> wolf0129: whats the address of the network gateway ?
<wolf0129> hcpd i think
<kub^> wolf0129: it will be something like 192.168.0.254 or 192.168.0.1
<wolf0129> the later looks right
<kub^> wolf0129: ok so what IP did you give the kubuntu machine ?
<wolf0129> the assigned address from isp
<wolf0129> but i pulled the ip address from his windows tower
<kub^> wolf0129: i take it you have a dsl router connecting to the internet ?
<wolf0129> yes
<kub^> wolf0129: ok then what IP did you borrow from the windows box ?
<wolf0129> kub^ i am not familliar with his system i told him i would look for suggestions
<kub^> wolf0129: ok mate you shouldnt use the IP from the windows machine coz it will cause a conflict, if the windows box is running get him to do an "ipconfig /all" from the command line and tell you the default gateway and host IP
<wolf0129> k
<kub^> wolf0129: then you need to give the linux box an IP on the same network eg windows = 192.168.0.10 then make linux 192.168.0.11 with netmask 255.255.255.0 and set the default gateway as the one from the windows machine
<wolf0129> k
<kub^> wolf0129 back in 10 mins if you need me
<romunov> i could use a few hints on how to install this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kore+%26+More++BG+for+Kooldock%2BAWN+%2B+Icons?content=67013
<ardchoille> romunov: That seems to be some Backgrounds and reflective Icons for Kooldock. Do you have kooldock installed?
<ardchoille> !info kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 523 kB, installed size 980 kB
<wolf0129> kub^ ?
<wolf0129> kub^  /
<wolf0129> kub^ if what you have suggested does not work where should i go from there
<limac> hi
<kub^> hi wolf0129: im back
<limac> I inserted a dvd and my CAN read dvds, but while trying to play it with kaffeine, it shows n error saying: -+
<wolf0129> k if what you suggested earlier doesnt work where should i go from there
<vzduch> limac: saying what?
<limac> vzduch; hold on a sec
<wolf0129> kub^ k if what you suggested earlier doesnt work where should i go from there
<kub^> wolf0129: you need to find out that default gateway for your friend's network
<kub^> wolf0129: what is the IP of the windows machine ?
<wolf0129> kub^ im not sure i am not in front of his machine and he is not home
<limac> kaffein somehow crashed
<limac> and it isn't starting
<wolf0129> kub^ i am just looking for suggestions to try
<kub^>  wolf0129: i think i gave enough really you shuld be able to get the gateway and subnet ip range from an "ipconfig /all" on the windows machine
<limac> i guess i have to restart my computer
<wolf0129> kub^ thank you for your help
<kub^> wolf0129 thats np mate any time
<david__> Can anyone help me. Kmenuedit doesn't doesn't save changes.
<_Sebulba_> david__, theres a save option
<_Sebulba_> under the file menu
<david__> yes... but doesn't save
<_Sebulba_> make sure u do that
<david__> even tried running it as sudo from command line.
<_Sebulba_> hmm it does for me, it rearranages the menu with a progress bar
<david__> Says it's saving, shwo the progress bar and nada.
<_Sebulba_> takes a few secs, then it's applied
<david__> reopen and still the same
<_Sebulba_> hmm
<david__> using adept add remove is fine.
#kubuntu 2007-12-22
<_Sebulba_> i had no end of probs with adept
<cloneyin_> hello
<david__> For example I just change a title, saved and everything was fine.
<_Sebulba_> I use synaptic because it works
<david__> Don't like adept either I also use synaptic but update uses adept.
<_Sebulba_> it dont need to
<_Sebulba_> u can use synaptic
<david__> how?
<_Sebulba_> run synaptic, and do an update
<cloneyin_> -!-
<_Sebulba_> it'll give u an error
<limac> vzduch: it says: The source can't be read.
<limac> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)
<david__> no I mean auto update
<_Sebulba_> it'll give u a dpg command
<drbobb> damn, it looks like flash in konqueror is bound to stay broken for the foreseeable future:(
<_Sebulba_> i know, u need to do a couple of things first
<david__> drbobb I just went through they same thing. Had to switch to firefox.
<_Sebulba_> copy and paste that dpg command into a terminal with sudo in front of it
<drbobb> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3162
<_Sebulba_> that unlocks the packages from adept I belive
<_Sebulba_> after that, run synaptic again and update
<vzduch> limac: did it pop up a window as,before you tried to play it?
<_Sebulba_> it'll now have access to the database
<vzduch> *asking you what to do with it
<limac> vzduch: yes
<vzduch> do you have libdvdcss installed?
<drbobb> downgrading to an older version of the flash plugin is probably still an option, though
<david__> _Sebulba_ I don't see the cmd?
<limac> hold on let me see
<limac> vzduch ^
<_Sebulba_> u just need to remember when u see a "you have updates" icon in your system tray, dont click on it as it';; open adept, instead open synaptic and let it handle it
<_Sebulba_> u get an error message from synaptic?
<david__> _Sebulba_ I don't see an update option in synaptic gui. You mean cmd line?
<limac> vzduch: from adept?
<_Sebulba_> i cant remember the command offhand, it's a one off thing thats not needed after its run
<_Sebulba_> the synaptic gui ....look for reload
<_Sebulba_> that syncs your packages with the repositries
<vzduch> limac: it's available e.g. in the Medibuntu repo
<vzduch> but beware, you might break the law by installing it if you're in the US
<limac> I am in th US
<david__> _Sebulba_ I did a synaptic --update-at-startup. no error.
<_Sebulba_> it may give an error first time since adept has control of the package database and synaptic wants to control it
<_Sebulba_> so it reloads ok then
<david__> yes
<_Sebulba_> k, now click mark all upgrades
<david__> yes, but what about automatic updates?
<david__> update notifier
<_Sebulba_> the list down the left column, theres one called upgradable
<david__> at the moment my system is complete up to date.
<drbobb> goddammit flash should die
<_Sebulba_> I'm not sure how to tell it u want synaptic to handle the auto updates, but all clicking the update icon does is jump forward a couple of steps
<_Sebulba_> with adept
<_Sebulba_> what I'm getting at is using synaptic instead of adept for updates, but it does involve a couple of extra steps
<_Sebulba_> when u see the "updates are avalable" open synaptic, reload, then mark all upgrades
<david__> I use it for manual updates already ;)
<_Sebulba_> after u do, the "updates are available" icon disappears, because it tracks they have been updated
<BluesKaj> _Sebulba_, synaptic has a fix broken pkgs option , which adept/apt lack
<_Sebulba_> it does
<Rudd-O> hi guise
<OilR0ck> apt-get install -f fixes packages. and adept works fine imo
<giuseppe> hi to everyone
<giuseppe> can I ask for a question?
<Rudd-O> sure
<Rudd-O> go ahead
<david__> ok, back to my original problem. why isn't kmenuedit saving my changes?
<BluesKaj> adept reads the first letters in the search whereas synaptic looks at the wholw word/phrase and spits out more options
<Rudd-O> uhmmm... hmmmm
<david__> AFTER I press save
<giuseppe> well, I'm a new user of Linux
<Rudd-O> BluesKaj: in the search?  i thought adept searched in the whole package name
<Rudd-O> giuseppe: welcome to the wonderful world of linux then
<limac> vzduch: so wat can i do to play the dvd??
<giuseppe> oh, thanks
<giuseppe> well
<OilR0ck> david__: can you write to  your homedirectory? if you create a new user and login to kde with that user, does kmenu work?
<giuseppe> so I was successfull to connect my mobile phone to internet
<giuseppe> ok?
<vzduch> limac: if you want to comply w/ the law, use a DVD player
<Rudd-O> giuseppe: yes, please create a new user, just for testing, and try to use kmenuedit there, to see if we can separate your user configuration from kmenuedit bugs
<david__> yes I can write to my own home dir. Where is kmenu saved OilR0ck
<Rudd-O> I know it's a tall order to try that crap out, but it certainly helps in identify ing the cause
<giuseppe> well, ok
<vzduch> we in Europe don't have these problems
<giuseppe> but I try to explain my problem
<BluesKaj> Rudd-O, try the first 3-4 letters of an app and see what comes up in adept vs synaptic
<giuseppe> be patience
<giuseppe> :-)
<Rudd-O> BluesKaj: thanks for the tip
<limac> vzduch: so i can't play the dvd using my computer!
<Rudd-O> giuseppe: we'll try ;-)
<giuseppe> now I'm connected here using my mobile phone
<limac> ?
<Rudd-O> giuseppe: awesome
<giuseppe> so, I'm sure it's working
<vzduch> afaik that's not allowed over there
<giuseppe> ok?
<limac> but with vista I could play dvd's
<JuJuBee> I just upgraded to 7.10 and have onboard audio (VIA 8237), but only get sound out of 1 speaker.  The speakers are fine, they both work under windows.  Any suggestions?
<limac> ! and not with linux?
<giuseppe> the problem is that when I launch konqueror web vrowser, I'm not able to surf on internet
<giuseppe> was I just clear about my problem?
<_Sebulba_> limac, its licencing with codecs, with vista part of the cost went to the licnece
<Rudd-O> giuseppe: what error do you geT?
<_Sebulba_> u can play dvds in linux, it's just kinda illegal in most countries
<giuseppe> for example
<limac> all right then
<Rudd-O> JuJuBee: one speaker?  maybe you have connected the gear to the wrong output, because that usually happens when you connect it to the center one
<giuseppe> when I try to connect to www.google.it
<giuseppe> it says: Could not connect to host http://www.google.it/.
<_Sebulba_> if u wanna stay legal the short answer is you cant play dvds in linux
<JuJuBee> No, only have one output on audio card.
<Rudd-O> could not connect?
<Rudd-O> but it doesnt say unknown host ?
<Rudd-O> then you probably need to talk to your cell phone company ask them why you can't connect
<_Sebulba_> chances are it's not going to be checked, so if u wanna risk it then you can
<giuseppe> correct
<giuseppe> it only says:
<giuseppe> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.it/:
<giuseppe> Could not connect to host http://www.google.it/.
<giuseppe> so, I have no idea
<giuseppe> I'm trying for many hours
<Rudd-O> try from a console the follwoing command
<_Sebulba_> its libdvdcss I believe
<Rudd-O> ping www.google.it
<giuseppe> :-(
<Rudd-O> see if there is any response
<giuseppe> just a second
<_Sebulba_> libdvdcss
<giuseppe> yes, I see many responses
<limac> _Sebulba: libdvdcss is not avaible in adept, i can't find it!
<giuseppe> something like this
<giuseppe> 64 bytes from nf-........................google.com (xxxxxxxxxxxxx)....................64ms
<giuseppe> ok?
<Rudd-O> oh, its ok
<Rudd-O> now try telnet www.google.it
<giuseppe> then I ran ctrc+c
<Rudd-O> if it doesn't connect, then you need to talk to your isp
<giuseppe> to stop it
<giuseppe> I wrote your suggested command
<giuseppe> it says:  trying 64.233.183.104
<giuseppe> ...
<_Sebulba_> I'm not sure where to get libdvdcss sorry
<_Sebulba_> google it
<vzduch> !medibuntu | _Sebulba_, limac
<ubotu> _Sebulba_, limac: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<JuJuBee> Rudd-O : only 1 port  to connect speakers to (green jack).  Other is blue and other is red.
<Rudd-O> check the balance in the mixer?
<_Sebulba_> ubotu the bot just explained why its not in the repos
<Rudd-O> tweak it?
<JuJuBee> I did, the right channel is down
<giuseppe> So Rudd-0 any idea?
<Rudd-O> giuseppe: you probably need a proxy from your ISP
<JuJuBee> When I go to right side, nothing, in center and left OK
<drbobb> oops, it's not very easy to locate an older version of the linux flash plugin
<Rudd-O> because the host is responsive but the ISP is blocking connections to the web server
<giuseppe> excuse me for my ignorance
<giuseppe> but what have I to do?
<Rudd-O> giuseppe: you od not need to excuse yourself
<Rudd-O> giuseppe: talk to your cellphone company
<Rudd-O> they will probably know what to do
<giuseppe> so, what I have to ask for?
<vzduch> DNS server, I suppose
<drbobb> hey maybe one of you guys has a flash plugin old enough to still work under konqueror?
<Rudd-O> giuseppe: proxy server address
<vzduch> drbobb: the 9.0.48.0 works
<JuJuBee> Rudd-O : just played with the levels in kmix, raised one up then down now I have both channels.  Weird..
<Rudd-O> JuJuBee: jujuuuuu!
<Rudd-O> ;:-)
<drbobb> that would be the case if you hadn't upgraded since late november, roughly
<JuJuBee> Was the PCM
<Rudd-O> PCM: Pulse Crap modulation
<giuseppe> well, but I have to say that I selected direct connection without proxy server in konqueror
<drbobb> vzduch: knowing the numbers doesn't help
<JuJuBee> Nice ;)
<flaccid> my flash plugin works in konq and i have the latest
<giuseppe> can be it the problem?
<flaccid> well apparently
<vzduch> drbobb: I had the 9.0.115.0 myself, but downgraded because it didn't work
<JuJuBee> Glad to have both channels back, music was crappy with only 1.
<drbobb> question is where do you find a copy of the old one
<vzduch> no idea
<flaccid> what is the package installed currently for flash plugin?
<vzduch> I fetched mine from Adobe directly (Fedora 8)
<Rudd-O> JuJuBee: indeed
<drbobb> the adobe installer not having a version number in the filename doesn't help
<flaccid> i have this in my system and flash works in konq fine: ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12           Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<drbobb> adobe apparently provides the current version only
<JuJuBee> Well, gotta fly, Nigh all...
<vzduch> flaccid: apt-cache showpkg flashplugin-nonfree
<vzduch> should tell you where it came from
<flaccid> isn't there a switch to ignore the mismatch
<drbobb> flaccid: then you could help me
<flaccid> can you paste the error please
<vzduch> flaccid: there's no pasting errors afaik.. nspluginwrapper crashes & no playing of local swf files
<giuseppe> Rudd-0: thanks a lot for your availability
<drbobb> you probably have adobe's package in /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/
<flaccid> oh ok so its installed
<drbobb> the version that still works
<flaccid> but you played with 3rd party install so you probably borked it
<giuseppe> I will ask to my company... by the way I hope to find you another time because don't think they will be able to halp me
<giuseppe> :)
<flaccid> i have this: http://pastebin.ca/827787
<flaccid> giuseppe: sorry i missed it, what was the problem
<giuseppe> where I wrote to Root-0, by the way I can ask you the same
<giuseppe> I'm connected here using my mobile phone
<Rudd-O> they must be able to help you
<david_> ok update on my kmenu problem. I think I've been here before this seems vaguely familiar. I can delete and reorder no problem but I can't add a new item
<giuseppe> flaccid: but I'm not able to surf using konqueror
<flaccid> giuseppe: another browser works?
<drbobb> flaccid: the flash issue is adobe's fault afaik
<david_> can someone just walk through quick short steps of adding a item to the menu?
<giuseppe> flaccid: I just install kubuntu
<flaccid> drbobb: im trying to work out what the flash issue actually is...
<drbobb> their most recent release breaks in konq & opera
<giuseppe> flaccid: so I didn't try...
<flaccid> david_: right click the k and goto menu editor
<david_> ype
<david_> yep
<flaccid> giuseppe: try another browser and come back
<_Sebulba_> right click on the group u want to add something into, then add item
<OilR0ck> david_: I _think_ your menu edits should be stored in ~/.config/menus
<david_> btw drbobb: the flash problem is a known problem. Adobe changed the way 9.0.x works.
<david_> OilR0ck I found that.
<fernando_> ls
<giuseppe> flaccid: sorry can you help me about installation of another browser?
<Rudd-O> giuseppe: it's not the browser
<Rudd-O> giuseppe: we confimed that with TELNET
<drbobb> david_: yes i know, i already discovered that. knowing it does not help much.
<drbobb> Rudd-O: what did you do w/telnet, i missed that
<giuseppe> flaccid: rudd-0 says the problem is proxy server address
<david_> I understand. but unless you are a programmer (which you could be, I don't know) you can't do anything to make that work. You can still use previous versions but of course you'll have problems with 9.x swf's
<Rudd-O> giuseppe: it does not connect to the server
<giuseppe> flaccid: he was very able to check it
<david_> drbobb ^
<flaccid> giuseppe: do you require a proxy server with your isp?
<drbobb> david_: earlier releases of 9.x did work, so i'm looking for a copy of an earlier release
<giuseppe> Rudd-O: yes you are right, but flaccid seemed to know my problem :-)
<_Sebulba_> gotta go
<flaccid> i don't know anything yet
<giuseppe> sorry, but ISP is?
<flaccid> the people that give your internet account
<drbobb> david_: telnet www.google.it would not work no matter what
<drbobb> you wanted 'telnet www.google.it 80'
<david_> ?
<Rudd-O> drbobb: telnet to port 23 would never work
<david_> someone else. My problem is with the menu
<Rudd-O> they dont run telnet daemons
<OilR0ck> so what happens when you add a menu item
<drbobb> telnet defaults to port 23
<giuseppe> flaccid: well, I can say that when I use "windows" and firefox I use direct connection without proxy server...
<OilR0ck> can you touch ~/.config/menus/test
<flaccid> giuseppe: test another browser then come back
<david_> drbobb. Just in case you don't already know. You just need the .so file
<flaccid> david_: did you try the menu editor as advised?
<david_> ?
<david_> yes
<goplay\linOzor91> WRAARRRR!!! I'm the Tomato Monstahhhhh! WRAARRRR!!!
<giuseppe> drbobb: thanks, I used telnet www.google.it 80
<drbobb> david_: yes i know that. which makes little difference as long as i don;t have it
<david_> I can delete, move existing items fine.
<giuseppe> drbobb: it says:
<giuseppe> Connected to www.l.google.com.
<giuseppe> Escape character is '^]'.
<giuseppe> Connection closed by foreign host.
<giuseppe> drbobb: any more idea?
<flaccid> giuseppe: how did you go with testing a different browser
<david_> drbobb. just trying to make life a little easier. try googling "index of" flash(whatever).so
<flaccid> i can only help if you listen
<OilR0ck> do you have .config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<david_> look for an old date.
<drbobb> giuseppe: does it close the connection right away, without you doing anything?
<david_> flaccid is that meant for me?
<flaccid> nah giuseppe
<giuseppe> drbobb: correct
<david_> ok
 * flaccid waits for people to do things
<giuseppe> flaccid: I would try another browser... but how to install for example mozilla?
<drbobb> well all i can say is that's wrong, it's not what sould happen
<david_> giuseppe that is all that will happen when you telnet into a website.
<drbobb> should even
<flaccid> giuseppe: install the package mozilla with your favourite package editor
<david_> flaccid ;)
<flaccid> you can telnet anything...
<flaccid> well nearly anything, it does raw ascii through the terminal
<david_> flaccid while your wait. humour by walking one step at a time at adding a menu item to kmenu. you stopped at right click edit menu
<maxidesqac> Hi, i am new and i have a problem
<Downix> Hi new!!
<maxidesqac> There isn t sound!!!
<OilR0ck> david_: do you have .config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu ? If not, create it and then try
<david_> yes
<flaccid> david_: this is not a holding hand service. im sure you can work it out from there, menu editor could be used by a 6 year old
<david_> ;)
<OilR0ck> then remove it and recreate it and try
<david_> Listen. Just looking for something missing from system like an apply button or something.
<drbobb> giuseppe: after the telnet the connection should hang around for a while
<drbobb> giving you enough time to type in something like
<maxidesqac> I need sound on my kubuntu
<david_> I've been using linux for over a year. Please humour me.
<drbobb> HEAD / HTTP/1.0
<drbobb> (+ hit enter twice)
<david_> I know that kde has problems with sudo so I just wonder if that is my problem.
<drbobb> that ought to get a response
<giuseppe> drbobb: well I wrote "ciao"
<flaccid> david_: i thought i did :)
<drbobb> ah so
<OilR0ck> sudo has nothing to do with kmenuedit. you are editing for your user,, not all users
<flaccid> why are you using sudo, sorry i don't know what your problem actually is
<drbobb> i guess your net connection is working correctly then
<giuseppe> drbobb: and then appear many chars and connection closed by foreignhost
<david_> OilR0ck grovey!!! a helpful piece of info.
<david_> not using sudo
<maxidesqac>   Guys, I have a problem, I have no sound
<flaccid> are you trolling david_? it sounds like it
<david_> no.
<david_> I really want to fix this.
<OilR0ck> please do what i suggested, remove applications-kmenuedit.menu as your user and then try
<david_> I just went back to kde today after one year on gnome/ubuntu
<flaccid> david_: so what is your actual problem with the kmenu?
<maxidesqac> <OilR0ck> for me'
<maxidesqac> ?
<OilR0ck> maxidesqac: no sorry
<david_> OilR0ck I did, it didn't make any difference
<maxidesqac> Ok
<vzduch> david_: the menu editor has a menu where you can choose 'File → Save'
<giuseppe> drbobb: so...?
<OilR0ck> david_: so if you remove it, then try to edit the menu, does that file get created?
<flaccid> lol
<david_> Ok once again... I can delete items and the go away, I can reorder items and that saves. I can't add.
<flaccid> so when you go to add in menu editor what happens david_
<OilR0ck> its likely a permission issue
<david_> vzduch I tried file>save and the save icon.
<flaccid> david_:  so a sudo chown -R `whoami` ~/.kde
<tehm0nk> whats with my sound... it worked in the live cd but not now
<david_> OilR0ck no
<drbobb> giuseppe: sorry i wasn't following your problem from the start
<OilR0ck> no just ~/.kde, ~/.config
<flaccid> david_: and what happens when you try to save......
<drbobb> is it that you can't browse the web?
<tehm0nk> Does Xinerama break DRI?
<OilR0ck> .config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu is the file that kmenuedit modifies
<vzduch> david_: yes, you can --> File → New element
<giuseppe> drbobb: correct
<flaccid> giuseppe: instead of continuing to go on about it, can you please try another browser...
<david_> vzduch yes I did that file - New Item.
<drbobb> konqueror can't connect to any site?
<giuseppe> any site
<david_> vzduch it asks for an item name
<david_> flaccid I did the chmod
<flaccid> hmm
<david_> but that wasn't it.
<vzduch> david_: then give it one
<OilR0ck> did you do it for ~/.config?
<flaccid> david_: you are yet to explain any actual behavour. sounds like a troller
<giuseppe> drbobb: the problem is that I'm not able to install immediataly another browser
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> please read above
<david_> vzduch it's now sitting with a blank entry.
<giuseppe> drbobb: and then Robb-O told me the problem is ISP and not web browser
<flaccid> we need a specific problem as telepathy is not available
<drbobb> giuseppe: will your connection get dropped if you log out and log back in?
<david_> (flaccid) sorry I'm going to have to ignore you for a minute.
<flaccid> giuseppe: we are yet to work that out because you won't try another browser
<OilR0ck> giuseppe: at a command prompt type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<flaccid> everyone ignore david_
<david_> vzduch... can you please continue?
<david_> vzduch what is the min I need to enter now.
<david_> just a name and a command?
<flaccid> i thought you had been using linux for over a year now
<david_> flaccid I know you think I'm kidding around but I'm really not.
<flaccid> well you speak many contradictions, so its hard to believe you
<vzduch> this thing is rather self-explanatory
<david_> I'm sitting at a blank entry for a new item.
<david_> listen it we walk through to the end I'm sure it will become clear what is wrong.
<vzduch> you still have the mask as a guide, even if it's grayed out
<giuseppe> flaccid: what I have to download to install firefox?
<flaccid> david_: press f1 in menu editor all the help is there for this process
<tehm0nk> any dualhead gurus around?
<OilR0ck> giuseppe: at a command prompt type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<OilR0ck> do you guys not read
<drbobb> yeah most don;t
<drbobb> don't even
<flaccid> giuseppe: [11:57] <OilR0ck> giuseppe: at a command prompt type: sudo apt-get install firefox . please listen
<giuseppe> flaccid: done, but it says "no package"
<flaccid> sometimes its like you are talking to a brick wall lol
<david_> flaccid just looked it's very basic not step by step just what the options are
<flaccid> giuseppe: learn package management first
<flaccid> !info firefox | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.11+2nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 8969 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<flaccid> !adept | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<OilR0ck> lol
<flaccid> david_: ah well sorry. i guess nobody wants to hold your hand.
<drbobb> like when i was asking for help with the flash plugin issue
<flaccid> when need a specific error/unexpected behaviour othewise we can't really help
<drbobb> several folks said things that are true, and known to me, but completely unhelpful
<flaccid> i think im still waiting for your error, drbobb
<drbobb> flaccid: it is well known what the error is
<flaccid> well know by who?
<drbobb> and the only workaround that can be used today is reverting to an older flash plugin
<david_> vzduch - I have filed in Name, Description, and Command - now when I press the save icon (which I haven't done yet) it says saving and then doesn't save.
<flaccid> david_: try #kde
<drbobb> known to kde devs for instance, they have blogged about it
<flaccid> drbobb: then there is nothing else we can do for you.
<OilR0ck> what is the error? I'm using flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12, seems to work fine..
<flaccid> OilR0ck: apparently its well known
<flaccid> lol
<drbobb> well that't what i meant about folks not reading
<drbobb> that's
<flaccid> if i missed your error im sorry, but i cannot find it in my log
<limac> whenever i switch from one videos to another and then another and so on, but after a while, the firefox window gets frozen and i have to terminate it and that's how it goes, it only happens in the cases of games and youtube vidoes? what's wrong?
<drbobb> OilR0ck: as soon as you upgrade it will stop working
<tim> hi
<tim> I cant isntall NVidia driver on kubuntu 8.04 ? can u plz help me?
<drbobb> you are just lucky to still have an out of date version
<david_> flaccid _ i just put up a request but just one more thing. after I have enter the info is there something I should do before I press the save icon (the first icon)
<flaccid> limac: i've had that a lot, not sure what it is, not really something easilty worked out. you could submit a !bugs
<OilR0ck> its is the version in the kubuntu repos...
<OilR0ck> so you could try reverting to that
<drbobb> no it does not work that way
<limac> flaccid: can it be because i have a celeron proc essor?
<drbobb> the flashplugin package does not contain the flash plugin
<tim> Can i plz help me to isntall nvidia for Kubutnu 8.04 ?
<flaccid> david_: not according to the help file walk-through
<OilR0ck> yeah, you download it, so there is a new version that gets downloaded is what your are saying?
<david_> ?
<flaccid> limac: doubt it. more likely the problem is flash or the flash object
<drbobb> it's a script that downloads the plugin from adobe and installs it on your system
<limac> tim: kubuntu 8.04 isn't at all stable yet
<tehm0nk> anyone know about nvidia onboard sound drivers?
<tim> limac: Exactly so how do i isntall nvidia ?
<drbobb> and the version currently provided by adobe does not work with konq or opera
<flaccid> drbobb: please pastebin the error from apt-get install . i might be able to find a switch to allow it to install...
<limac> tim: try envy
<drbobb> flaccid: there is no error from apt-get install
<tim> limac it does not work on Kubuntu
<OilR0ck> drbobb: i get it, thats sucks
<flaccid> drbobb: well until you let me know exactly what happens...
<drbobb> i described the issue quite precisely above, just read
<tim> limac:  envy does not work in Kubuntu at leat not in 8.04
<limac> tim: but it works in 7.10
<limac> hmmmmmm
<david_> flaccid - ok I just found the walkthrough in ch 2.
<drbobb> nspluginviewer segfaults on any page that contains flash
<OilR0ck> i'd look at filing or check bug reports on that, as a specific version is specified in the kubuntu package. if you are downloading a different one, at the very least the package version should be changed
<flaccid> drbobb: so are you saying it installs successfully?
<drbobb> if that helps you
<tim> And when i try to isntall it from the reepos it gives me message giving the lsit of confilicted repos and saying that i need to delete kubuntu-desktop before isntalling nvidia-glx
<limac> tim ; what graphics card do u have
<limac> ?
<tim> limac: Geforce 5700Le
<flaccid> hoooray, i know what happens now! can't help with a segfault but you could try to find an older version as you said. repeating in here won't help
<flaccid> tim: install the package kubuntu-desktop
<DarkJimmy> hello
<limac> tim: so u are trying to installing the nvidia drivers
<limac> ?
<flaccid> then install the package restricted-manager-kde to install the nv driver
<tim> it says that i need to unisntall it , in order to isntall nvidia driver
<tim> limac: yes
<flaccid> tim: pastebin the whole output
<limac> tim: are your restricted drivers enabled?
<david_> flaccid - ok here is something interesting. I am doing exactly what is shown. But after I enter firefox and press enter everything is blank including the new entry.
<drbobb> ok forget it. no help to be found here.
<limac> all of them?
<david_> flaccid (2nd step)
<flaccid> david_: yeah i don't know what is causing your bug if the perms are fine on the config file(s)..
<david_> k
<flaccid> drbobb: users can't help segfaults only developers
<flaccid> kubuntu has many bugs :)
<drbobb> boy are you bright
<drbobb> when did i say i was asking someone to debug a segfault
<flaccid> drbobb: and you are sarcastic.
<flaccid> drbobb: how did you expect us to help with a segfault sorry?
<drbobb> i asked a couple of times for help with locating an older version
<tim> I am getting this message when it try to install nvidia-glx in Kubuntu http://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1iu9.png
<david_> drbobb !!! I just remembered. My wife's computer has kubuntu fiesty on it. I think I have the older .so. brb
<drbobb> which many people here still happen to have on their systems
<flaccid> drbobb: yeah and i don't know where to get that
<flaccid> you want my pkg drbobb?
<drbobb> yeah i expect that would work.
<limac> flaccid: people before me are working on them
<drbobb> as you know libflashplayer.so is enough
<flaccid> limac: working on what sorry?
<tim> flaccid:  do u know what to do?
<flaccid> drbobb: install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz this will do ?
<flaccid> tim: with what
<flaccid> oh sorry looking now tim
<tim>        I am getting this message when it try to install nvidia-glx in    http://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1iu9.png
<drbobb> now to explain myself in full, the problem with googling for it is that every one of a hundred or so versions of this file released by adobe/macromedia has the exact same file name
<david_> drbobb this is your lucky day it's v 9.0r48
<david_> I'll zip it up if you want
<drbobb> no need to it's already compressed
<flaccid> am i sending or is david_?
<limac> flaccid: other people already REPORTED that bug before me! :D
<drbobb> i'll be happy to have it, it's dr.bobik@gmail.com
<flaccid> limac: i don't know what you are talking about ah well
<tim> So does any one know how to install ? nvidia-glx ?
<david_> sorry I must have missed something I've been back and forth between two machines brb
<limac> flaccid: you know the firefox crashing bugs
<flaccid> tim: do what it says. kubuntu-desktop is only a meta package, but it worries me that it wan'ts to remove xorg.... you might wanna check your repos. also we don't support synaptic here.
<dor0> hello guys, any reasons why "nosplash" is working and "spalsh" isnt in grub?
<flaccid> limac: oh there are hundreds of those. we all suffer it
<tim> flaccid:  should I do what it says?
<flaccid> tim: if you are on gutsy just do what i said before...
<flaccid> tim: like i said before use restricted-manager-kde
<tim> should i try to downlaod it now?
<fsckr> tim, just enable it :)
<flaccid> tim: just install the package restricted-manager-kde and then run kdesu restricted-manager-kde and then enable the nv restricted driver and reboot
<flaccid> i don't know why synaptic wants to remove xorg and i don't know what you requested in synaptic to do that..
<fsckr> oops sorry flaccid i jumped in that
<OrionFyre> <- Newbie with a backup question
<tim> flaccid:  I think last time i tried to do this in kubuntu 8.04 it gave me message that some dependecies can not be resolved tyhefore can not be installed
<flaccid> well one can only try
<nitro4ce> is there a way to check a password i stored in kwallet?
<nitro4ce> i completely forgot t
<flaccid> tim: which version of ubuntu are you doing this on?
<OrionFyre> before installing Kubuntu i want to back up a 1:1 of my hard drive should i decide in the rare chance i want to return to vistacrap
<tim> flaccid:  kubuntu 8.04
<fsckr> 8.04?
<flaccid> tim:  is that the next ubuntu ? because thats supported in #ubuntu+1 not here
<fsckr> is that the alpha?
<david_> drbobb ok. there is actually 2 files so I gz'd them together. Originally it was installed to /lib/flashplugin-nonfree with symlinks to the plugins /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins dir and other plugins dirs.
<david_> drobobb the question is what is the best way to send it to you?
<flaccid> drbobb: email sent
<tim> yes alpha 2
<flaccid> tim: goto #ubuntu+1 . we can't support that here sorry
<skarface> do I need to add apt sources for kde4 as the website says? it looks like kde4base is there already.
<DarkJimmy> hello all, I've installed kubuntu on my laptop and when I close the screen it messes up
<DarkJimmy> http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/1513/22122007002cv2.jpg [hi-res]
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: which card and driver for video are you using?
<DarkJimmy> er, help!
<DarkJimmy> nvidia geforce 4 go
<DarkJimmy> default driver
<flaccid> and which driver?
<flaccid> ok is this on gutsy?
<OilR0ck> skarface: yes you do
<DarkJimmy> havn't installed any
<tehm0nk> it dumbfounds me that non of you are on Nforce onboard sound...
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: change to the nv restricted driver via restricted-manager-kde
<DarkJimmy> can you translate to linux-noob speak, please?
<flaccid> i got an m audio firewire 410 pro sound card, pitty no linux driver :(
<OrionFyre> can someone point me in the direction of how to back up my drive pre-install? thx
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: install the package restricted-manager-kde and then run kdesudo restricted-manager-kde
<flaccid> what is a drive pre-install ?
<fsckr> flaccid, its already installed
<flaccid> fsckr: what is?
<fsckr> DarkJimmy, click on the k bottom left
<fsckr> yea
<OilR0ck> OrionFyre: where do you plan on backing it up to?
<fsckr> system settings
<OrionFyre> flaccid: i want ot back up my drive before i install kubuntu
<fsckr> then the advanced tab
<OrionFyre> i have a USB drive
<flaccid> !backup | OrionFyre
<ubotu> OrionFyre: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DarkJimmy> thanks, fsckr
<fsckr> yw
<flaccid> fsckr: you don't need to install the optional package to get it in the system settings?
<fsckr> no
<fsckr> you just have to enable it via system settings then reboot
<flaccid> that doesn't make sense are they the same program. is this a duplication ?
<veraxus> I am trying to get the desktop cube in kbuntu...can someone help me?
<fsckr> you can't just restart x either
<fsckr> same thing
<DarkJimmy> now I just check the components?
<fsckr> works for me all the time
<fsckr> DarkJimmy, it should tell you to restart after you enable it
<veraxus> I am up to having the "Advanced Desktop Effects" in my menu and I have desktop cube checked but it doesn't seem to be working.
<flaccid> then they have duplicated in the distro, not a good thing
<flaccid> unless the restricted-manager-kde is just a wrapper for a kcmshell call..
<OilR0ck> OrionFyre: you could use the 'dd' command, do a search on its usage. Your better off just backing up your docs and stuff, and reinstalling windows if you want to go back
<veraxus> wants a reboot, brb.
<flaccid> veraxus: #ubuntu-effects
<veraxus> Thanks. :)
<DarkJimmy> I get an error after enabling the driver..
<DarkJimmy> nvidia-glx   is not enabled
<OrionFyre> flaccid: your help is much appreciated, thank you kindly.
<OrionFyre> thank OilRock
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> after you enable the driver it requires a reboot
<DarkJimmy> reboot's on its way
<flaccid> drbobb: im not sure if this helps at all either http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 or http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ignore+md5sum+mismatch+apt&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<drbobb> thanks, the workaround is working for me
<flaccid> cool. we can blame adobe on this right? :)
<flaccid> i mean it would help if they realised that people on linux want to use their product lol
<drbobb> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3162
<OilR0ck> i totally blame adobe
<drbobb> they have made progress though
<DarkJimmy> flaccid: rebooted, drivers are still not in use
<drbobb> they seem to care about linux users
<tim> What driver i download for geforce fx5700le driver ??
<OilR0ck> they do?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | tim
<ubotu> tim: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drbobb> but only as long as they use 32 bit mozilla / firefox
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and we see what they did. also dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Downix> drbobb: on x86
<Downix> drbobb: leaving us SPARC folk in the lurch....
<flaccid> drbobb: yeah but they don't give a shiz about us bsd users... :(
<drbobb> amd64? konqueror? opera? sparc? --> out of luck
<DarkJimmy> flaccid: totally confused just there
<flaccid> freebsd user totally out of luck
<tim> How do i install package NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run ?
<flaccid> !pastebin | DarkJimmy
<ubotu> DarkJimmy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Downix> GIVE ME OPEN SOURCED CPU'S OR GIVE ME.... ooo pie!  8)
<flaccid> tim: if you really want to do that then you should do a chmod +x ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run; ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run
<flaccid> pie please
<drbobb> well too bad 99% or so of embedded video content on webpages is currently flash video
<drbobb> but at least it's not drm'ed wmv
<hdevalence> drbobb: what is keeping them from releasing for amd64?
<flaccid> yeah that doesn't really mean much. its not a standard so yeah.... most people use IE and windows so hehe yeah
<drbobb> dunno, ask them
<tehm0nk> !nforce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tehm0nk> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hdevalence> drbobb: is it really that much effort to recompile?
<flaccid> probably skills and care
<drbobb> loads of people have asked i'm sure
<drbobb> hdevalence: how would i know
<drbobb> but it's usually much more than a matter of recompiling
<teinituhero> why does kubuntu crash 24/7 and ubuntu doesn't
<cstratto> #porn
<drbobb> (assuming the software is not very well written)
<cstratto> exit
<flaccid> teinituhero: it drinks a lot more
<teinituhero> ....
<teinituhero> wow
<drbobb> teinituhero: the kubuntu box in my office runs 24/7
<flaccid> i mean if it was crashing for everyone, we would'nt be using it would we
<drbobb> i don't think it has crashed more than once in the past year
<flaccid> i certainly wouldn't be using it if it crashed more than gnome lol
<drbobb> btw that was a pretty weird crash and i have no idea why it happens
<DarkJimmy> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49237/
<teinituhero> well i've been running ubuntu on my pc and now i installed kubuntu on my sister's pc just to test it and well...i'd definately go with ubuntu with gnome
<drbobb> teinituhero: so do that if it suits you
<drbobb> i don't think anyone will mind
<kub^> whatever floats yer boat teinituhero
<flaccid> choice is um choice :)
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: that looks fine to me. i would probably uncomment the refresh rates if you still have a problem and if you still have a problem maybe the monitor is the issue or something, hard to work out. you could check the log /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<drbobb> (cool youtube works again, ;-)
<flaccid> sweet. i have to wait till 24th to be unshaped to watch youtube dang
<teinituhero> have u watched 2girls1cup :D
<flaccid> negative but sounds interesting
<teinituhero> hahaha 2girls1cup.com
<teinituhero> enjoy :D
<DarkJimmy> flaccid: thanks for your help
<flaccid> np
<drbobb> ok, c.u.
<flaccid> cia0
<uoaphys> hey guys
<uoaphys> anyone having DHCP problems in clean installs of kubuntu 7.10?
<uoaphys> knetworkmanager reports no network after i manually ifup ifdown my eth0 interface
<uoaphys> and thats the only way that the network works
<uoaphys> by default, the check box for "activate on startup" was disabled, and DHCP mode was not selected.. that seems like a weird default setting as well
<flaccid> uoaphys: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<uoaphys> oh man I don't have the system with me.. I'll come back when I get back to that computer
<uoaphys> it had eth0 and lo were the only 2 i saw tho
<uoaphys> i just found out about this channel
<flaccid> well generally knetworkmanager only likes localhost in the interfaces file so it can do wired or wireless via user in knetworkmanager
<flaccid> so thats what i would do first
<flaccid> i only have 3 stanzas in mine which are for localhost. nothing else.
<tehm0nk> Is anyone good with nforce drivers?
<uoaphys> right on
<tehm0nk> specifically for sound...?
<uoaphys> flaccid: is it worth reporting the problems to the kubuntu bug racker? i thought it was rather silly that a supported system did not dhcp by default
<tehm0nk> i'm getting burnt on this linux stuff .... all i do is try to fix it
<uoaphys> shouldn't need network configuration unless dhcp is not used
<tehm0nk> and i fix one thing then the next goes
<uoaphys> tehm0nk: yea man, thats what i run into
<flaccid> uoaphys: we have not identified any problems yet...you need a POC for that
<uoaphys> what is a POC?
<tim> What was the beta  channel ubuntu-1??
<flaccid> proof of concept
<flaccid> tim: as i said before #ubuntu+1
<uoaphys> POC just for DHCP to be enabled by deafult? on the GNOME version of ubuntu dhcp works on first bootup no configuration
<flaccid> uoaphys: you have not even looked at logs. the problem could still be the user at this point. we have not pinpointed anything yet you are just guessing
<uoaphys> I'm glad I know about this chan tho so i can come back in here when im in front of the system
<uoaphys> i spent all day on forums before and didn't get anywhere
<flaccid> the problem could be the dhcp server and then we would be wasting the devs time in launchpad
<uoaphys> I see ok sounds good man
<flaccid> there are some pretty savvy people here
<hamadooo> hey
<david_> very interesting. I fixed my problem with kmenu flaccid just to show you I was trolling.
<david_> sorry I mean wasn't trolling
<flaccid> david_: what was the problem?
<hamadooo> my laptop fans woek all the time .. how can i control them
<hamadooo> work*
<gonzalo> i have problems installing my sound card drivers
<david_> It was my fault thought didn't think. I made a change in kmenuedit with sudo and it changed permissions
<david_> on .local/share/applications.
<david_> in my home which is kinda wierd.
<flaccid> david_: yeah as we advised from the *start* you do not run kmenuedit under sudo, its for the current user :)
<david_> but at least I know what happend.
<flaccid> yep sweet :)
<david_> Yes but by that time the damage was done
<flaccid> which is why i advised the chown to fix it at the start as well :)
<david_> I think it only would happen the first time.
<david_> yes but wrong dir.
<david_> ;)
<flaccid> no correct dir
<flaccid> how was it wrong?
<david_> no
<david_> ~/.local/share/application.
<david_> no ~/.kde
<david_> not
<flaccid> oh the generic menu
<david_> but anyway thanks for the help
<flaccid> that as well...
<david_> ;)
<david_> no he says.
<david_> now
<flaccid> my bad on that i didn't know why yo used sudo to begin with
 * tehm0nk dies.
<flaccid> hey its not our fault if you use sudo for no reason
<OilR0ck> yeah you advised .kde, and i advised .config . Anyway, knew it was a permission problem
<david_> I wanted to make global menu changes
<david_> but doesn't work like that.
<OilR0ck> game time, go oilers
<flaccid> well david_ it all depends on what you stuff up with sudo my friend
<flaccid> OilR0ck: yeah both were advised by us :)
<david_> I thought so as well but it was driving me nuts. I only found it by ctl-alt-f6 and renaming my home dir and creating another.
<david_> ;) go on have a good laugh at my expense! ;)
<flaccid> well not really
<david_> That's also how you learn as well.
<flaccid> im not like that
<limac> what's you guys' views on intel vs amd processors?
<david_> I've actually been using linux off and on for over 15 years.
<david_> started with Red Hat 4.0
<uoaphys> flaccid: do you know of a package/configurator/wizard for kubuntu or ubuntu that lets you configure people to login using ldap or windows domains?
<uoaphys> so users on the domain can login to the system just like they do with windows
<limac> intel vs amd?
<david_> Microsoft doesn't like amd limac but I not so with linux
<flaccid> uoaphys: nothing off the shelf. i do that stuff manually as its a sysadmin's job.
<flaccid> creating a domain controller in mixed environment is not simple job
<flaccid> you can google that uoaphys im sure
<uoaphys> yea
<gbolahan> :)
<flaccid> like you can hook it up to samba which acts as a domain controller and also can integrate into ldap
<david_> did drbobb get his flash fixed?
<flaccid> there is lots on google and even the ubuntu wiki and forums on this
<flaccid> david_: yeah
<david_> good I'm off to bed. It's 3am where I live.
<david_> cyall
<uoaphys> flaccid: we have a domain here at my uni and we all join our personal systems to the domain so we can use our domain ID's to login to our systems, just wondered if that were easy to do on a linux machine
<uoaphys> in windows you just tell it which domain to join and click reboot and it auto-joins
<flaccid> uoaphys: yeah its easy to do, but i don't have time to walk you through it. there does seem to be some decent articles out there if you search
<flaccid> !find ebox
<ubotu> Found: ebox, ebox-all, ebox-ca, ebox-firewall, ebox-network (and 7 others)
<flaccid> !info ebox
<ubotu> ebox: eBox - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 127 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<uoaphys> flaccid: right on man, thx
<flaccid> uoaphys: np. the links here might help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-322608.html
<uoaphys> flaccid: is it supported using KDM login screen?
<flaccid> uoaphys: a search like this: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ubuntu+authenticate+against+windows+server&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<flaccid> uoaphys: yeah you can use any login manager iirc, well at least kdm and gdm
<tehm0nk> ok this is driving me Crazy
<tehm0nk> the sound worked on the live CD now it Doesn't
<tehm0nk> Someone please help me figure this out?
<flaccid> hmm wish i could tehm0nk, not my forte :(
<tehm0nk> it's drivers tho :(
<tehm0nk> i mean
<tehm0nk> where would settings for sound card drivers be?
<tehm0nk> like where it says hey this is there and this is there...
<tehm0nk> i mean the xorg.conf file doesn't have stuff like that and i can't find anything on adept, and yeah right if i'm gonna try to compile drivers
<tehm0nk> and kill everything
<tehm0nk> lol
<flaccid> well things were simple in the days of OSS and then ALSA and ARTS came along and stuffed it all up. on systems like freebsd you just load the kernel mod and be done with it. linux has poor sound doco etc.
<tehm0nk> well
<flaccid> so is your driver a kernel mod?
<tehm0nk> Probably or something but the deal is it WORKED on the live cd
<tehm0nk> why didn't it just throw those same settings agh
<flaccid> yeah not sure
<flaccid> tried killing or restart artsd ?
<tehm0nk> artsd?
<flaccid> also what does aplay -l return ?
<tehm0nk> and i mean i've rebooted... and all kinds of stuff for days
<flaccid> yeah like killall artsd or check in ps aux | grep arts
<flaccid> anyway what does aplay -l return
<tehm0nk> thats interesting
<tehm0nk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tehm0nk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49240/
<tehm0nk> ok so it sees it now why isn't it using it right?
<flaccid> ok what does aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Side_Left.wav return and does it play the file ?
<tehm0nk> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Side_Left.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<tehm0nk> and no sound
<tehm0nk> yes everything is plugged in.
<flaccid> ok check alsamixer and make sure the channels are turned up and not muted
<flaccid> tehm0nk: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385257 and http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=AD198x+Analog+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 <-- could be of help
<neville> This is probably the wrong place to ask, but is it possible to have kooldock sitting at the bottom constantly, without it disappearing?
<neville> Oh, nevermind
<neville> Found it
<tehm0nk> There we go lol
<flaccid> tehm0nk: is this gutsy?
<flaccid> you fix?
<tehm0nk> i think it is gutsy
<flaccid> or you talking bout neville?
<Minataku> flaccid: ALSA is wonderful.
<Minataku> It also provides OSS emulation.
<Minataku> It's the abstractions that suck
<flaccid> Minataku: it also is linux centric only
<gonzalo> i have troubles installing my sound card drivers
<flaccid> im a freebsd user...
<gonzalo> i got a copy off the error
<Minataku> Well of course, but as I said, it provides an emulation layer for OSS
<flaccid> maybe alsa could make some decent doco so people can use it or troubleshoot
<Minataku> So if you develop across platforms, just use OSS instead
<flaccid> Minataku: yeah i know what it provides. im an OSS guy, there is no reason for alsa even though they will argue it was started because of licensing restrictions..
<flaccid> yeah exactly ..
<Minataku> I've never had a problem with it
<flaccid> so that means no other users would ever have a problem right ?
<Minataku> Don't put words in my mouth
<flaccid> well those statements are not great to hear
<daniele> #anime
<Minataku> There's an anime channel here?
<flaccid> and yeah i always have locks on the card with alsa kind of defeats the point
<daniele> just trying...........................................
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Actually, I'd like to know, now
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> It may be a fun place to visit
<Minataku> :D
<alaskan> Greets, everyone...
<tim> hi
<alaskan> Anyone have any experience fixing wireless issues with an Intel chipset? It completely stopped working with the latest kernel upgrade. I already tried downgrading the kernel, no joy.
<flaccid> alaskan: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces please
<tim> Can u pgrade kernel in Ubuntu 7.08 ??
<flaccid> brb
<alaskan> http://www.pastebin.ca/827905
<stdin> tim: 7.08?
<tim> u mean the latest stable one
<stdin> then 7.10
<tim> yeah
<tim> how do u upgrade kernel in it?
<stdin> just keep updated with adept to get all the updates available
<alaskan> It upgrades with everything else automatically.
<tim> what version does it give u?
<alaskan> 2.6.22-14.47
<tim> after u update?
<stdin> 2.6.22-14-generic
<tim> how do u upgrade to 2.6.24 ?
<uoaphys> i read to uninstall adept and install synaptic, even if using kubuntu
<tim> why?
<stdin> uoaphys: don't be silly
<tim> or why can't u keeo both of em?
<alaskan> stdin: ?
<alaskan> Synaptic >> Adept
<stdin> tim: 2.6.24 isn't in 7.10, it will be in 8.04
<stdin> alaskan: in _your_ opinion
<tim> No way u can make it ibn 7.10 ?
<maybeway36> Adept is ok
<maybeway36> but I like aptitude (i'm geeky)
<alaskan> stdin: In everyone's opinion that I've talked to about it. :-)
<stdin> alaskan: and that means that you "need to uninstall adept and install synaptic"?
<maybeway36> i actually prefer adept over synaptic
<alaskan> Who said anything about *needing* to?
<maybeway36> dont ask me why
<stdin> tim: you could add the deb-src line from hardy to your sources.list, then "sudo apt-get -b source linux-source-2.6.24"
<alaskan> uoaphys: Install Synaptic and see how you like it. If you prefer it over Adept, get rid of Adept.
<tim> but is it safe???
<maybeway36> ditto alaskan
<stdin> tim: it will make some .debs, so you can always remove the packages if it doesn't work
<tim> but usually is it safe?
<Minataku> Depending on what OS I'm using, I prefer either Portage or pkg_add
<Minataku> But I use Gentoo and NetBSD
<Minataku> lol
<tim> in ubuntu
<stdin> tim: safe enough, it won't remove the kernel you have now just add another entry to the grub list
<Tomi-idle> meh, anyone else noticing the kubuntu kde4 rc packages are not quite there?
<tim> will new kernel be faster ??
<stdin> Tomi-idle: describe "aren't quite there"
<Tomi-idle> tim: depends on a lot of things, maybe :D
<stdin> tim: maybe, you can't tell unless you try
<tim> hmm.....
<Tomi-idle> stdin: the packages seem to get the configs sorted in a shape no human could possibly fix
<Tomi-idle> stdin: a bit overexaggerated
<flaccid> alaskan: remove everything below netmask 255.0.0.0 then do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart then restart knetworkmanager then you should be right
<maybeway36> i'll go get a dog
<stdin> Tomi-idle: what do you mean exactly?
<alaskan> flaccid: I think I already tried that, but I'll give it another shot. BRB
<Tomi-idle> stdin: the way the plasma desktop handles isn't really a pleasure, nothing gets docked on the dock-widget, when rotating/scaling widgets everything loses their coordinates on desktops space
<alaskan> flaccid: And you mean "comment out", not "remove", right? :-P
<stdin> Tomi-idle: that's nothing to do with the packages, that upstream
<Tomi-idle> stdin: and a few really weird problems.. i'll try it on 32bit when 8.04 is released and see if things are improved. :)
<flaccid> alaskan: i would remove myself as the implementation is to let users control network ad hoc
<Tomi-idle> stdin: what's the latest on whether to have LTS or kde4?
<stdin> Tomi-idle: there will be no kubuntu LTS
<flaccid> Tomi-idle: http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.12.20/kubuntu-804-featuring-kde-4/
<tim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=945&num=1
<flaccid> lts was a load of &&^* in the first place heh
<tehm0nk> lol installing wow to see how it'll run on linux :-x
<flaccid> its a marketing term is you ask me
<flaccid> like the ironic thing is say a corp stays on dapper for LTS, they call support find out their problem is dapper and the solution is to upgrade release/version. thats irony...
<Tomi-idle> stdin: flaccid: thx :D
<flaccid> because bugs are fixed in the next release, LTS is security related and relies on devs to fix things
<flaccid> hehe
<alaskan> flaccid: No dice, thanks anyway though
<flaccid> alaskan: are you trying wired or wireless interface?
<alaskan> http://www.pastebin.ca/827922 After that, no connection at all.
<flaccid> um yes you restart knetworkmanager and select the connection there. there will be no connection by default.
<flaccid> if you are using wired only you could see if the dhcp server responds by doing a sudo dhclient eth0
<alaskan> agh... one sec...
<flaccid> lol 8.04 is indexed in google as LTS heh
<alaskan_> Brilliant. My mistake, flaccid. Thanks a lot. :-)
<alaskan_> I'm off. Thanks again. Peace.
<flaccid> np my friend
<arrrghhh> hey all, i can't get alsamixer to save my settings... i've tried the alsactl restore on startup to no effect.  every time i restart the machine (or window manager) i have to re-run alsamixer and crank the volume back up.
<flaccid> arrrghhh: use kmix and right click on it and assign the master channel to pcm. select the desired volume. log out then log back in to test. if kmix doesn't keep the sound level and master channel could be a perm problem
<flaccid> perms i mean
<arrrghhh> kmix?  ok.
<arrrghhh> ERROR: Communication problem with kmix, it probably crashed.
<arrrghhh> i've never used kmix before...
<arrrghhh> brb, i'm gonna test something
<flaccid> sounds like something is a miss
<arrrghhh> flaccid: i was trying to run kmix from the terminal, that was probably the issue... but everything i've seen suggested hasn't worked for me thus far
<flaccid> well kmix should work if it doesn't something is wrong
<flaccid> its the speaker icon in the tray
<arrrghhh> yea, i got it open
<flaccid> have you assigned the master channel via right click
<arrrghhh> uh, no... but i'm not sure what to do i already have a master volume slider
<flaccid> so right click select master channel
<arrrghhh> ok
<flaccid> if you have it on master and when you reduce the master from the icon , it doesn't reduce volume then you need to assign it to pcm channel
<Zabulus> ok, need some help with getting side mouse buttons to work
<arrrghhh> Zabulus: unless there's drivers for linux for the mouse, i doubt it
<arrrghhh> flaccid: i'm confused, how do i assign the pcm channel as the master?
<flaccid> Zabulus: you can do that with xmodmap iirc
<flaccid> right click kmix and select master channel with kmix, arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> oh i was trying to right click in the program itself... d'oh.
<DarkJimmy> is synaptics in kubuntu 7.10?
<flaccid> Zabulus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<arrrghhh> ok let's see how this works
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: no, but adept package manager is
<arrrghhh> DarkJimmy: kde uses adept
<flaccid> !find synaptics
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, gsynaptics, ksynaptics, libsynaptics-dev, libsynaptics0 (and 2 others)
<flaccid> !info ksynaptics | DarkJimmy
<ubotu> darkjimmy: ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 228 kB, installed size 1156 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<hypernewbie> rofl
<flaccid> i guess you mean the package manager, DarkJimmy
<arrrghhh> er
<DarkJimmy> for some reason adept won't allow downloading new drivers because they are propietary..
<arrrghhh> yea i was referring to the package manager
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: could be blacklisted
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: or try download these in System Settings
<DarkJimmy> :<
<arrrghhh> curious, what driver DarkJimmy?
<hypernewbie> K->system settings->advanced->restricted drivers
<DarkJimmy> hypernewbie that's where I'm trying
<DarkJimmy> arrrghhh: for nvidia geforce 4 go
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: juse use what hypernewbie suggested and adept for packages normally
<arrrghhh> DarkJimmy: i'd recommend downloading drivers directly from nvidia and compiling from source.
<flaccid> restricted manager is all that is needed for restricted drivers such as nvidia and ati
<arrrghhh> that's how i had to do to get my nvidia card.  the restricted drivers manager didn't work at all.
<arrrghhh> brb
<DarkJimmy> flaccid: doesn't work
<hypernewbie> restricted drivers manager worked for me
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: whats wrong? does it complain when downloading?
<flaccid> what exactly does it say DarkJimmy
<DarkJimmy> when I enable the driver: The software source for the package nvidia-glx is not enabled
<flaccid> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4387 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<flaccid> need to enable restricted
<arrrghhh> flaccid: so that was easy... sheesh.
<flaccid> goto manage repos in menu and enable
<DarkJimmy> what menu?
<flaccid> in adept_manager DarkJimmy
<flaccid> !adept | DarkJimmy
<ubotu> DarkJimmy: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<flaccid> um synaptic is available in gutsy, but kubuntu uses adept and it is what we support here
<arrrghhh> you can use synaptic in kubuntu... i use it because i prefer it to adept
<flaccid> its a gnome application and not part of kubuntu base. most of use are used to adept.
<flaccid> choise is great but
<flaccid> err choice
<arrrghhh> flaccid: true, but i personnally (and others i'm sure too) prefer it to adept.
<arrrghhh> i don't really like adept, but i use it to update the system because as you said it's what kde uses.
<flaccid> which is totally cool, a lot of us just don't know it very well
<arrrghhh> yea, true.
<flaccid> its simple, i mean people say they don't like it but never give a reason why..
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: u need to enable repositories, K->System->Adept Manager->Adept(menu item)->MAnage repositories->Download from the internet->tick everything but source code->close->
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: close adept -> go to restricted manager thing->try again
<hypernewbie> sorry
<arrrghhh> flaccid: i honestly don't like how it looks when you start it up... searching seems easier in synaptic... but i'm probably biased coming from xfce which has a lot of gnome apps (like synaptic)
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: close adept->open terminal->type in apt-get update->close terminal ->restricted manager thing->download the restricted
<DarkJimmy> flaccid: what do I enable?
<flaccid> arrrghhh: maybe. it looks fine to me and it has a search box that works dynamically. ah well :)
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: read ^
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: as per hypernewbie's advice
<DarkJimmy> restricted was already enabled
<DarkJimmy> that's the problem
<flaccid> restricted needs to be enabled. then fetch updates then search and request install on the package then apply
<arrrghhh> flaccid: yea, it's probably just my bias... it's what i started with, and it's familiar.
<flaccid> arrrghhh: i'd love it if there was qt version :)
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: did u go sudo apt-get update?
<arrrghhh> yea
<DarkJimmy> hypernewbie: yes, but it did not update
<flaccid> why did it not update?
<arrrghhh> i didn't find any drivers for the geforce 4 go on nvidia website... that sucks.
<DarkJimmy> arrrghhh: you won't find them
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: why did it not update?
<flaccid> arrrghhh: you install via restricted-manager not nvidia website
<DarkJimmy> hypernewbie: I don't know..
<arrrghhh> why won't i find them?
<DarkJimmy> arrrghhh: well, those cards usualy ship with laptops
<arrrghhh> flaccid: restricted-manager wouldn't work... i HAD to compile the nvidia drivers off their website (only after closing any wm.)
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: do the sudo apt-get update command from konsole and pastebin output
<arrrghhh> yea i know, i have a geforce 6 go.
<DarkJimmy> it's the manufacturer's job to make those drivers
<flaccid> arrrghhh: why did it not work
<DarkJimmy> nvidia doesn't give a crap after that so...
<DarkJimmy> no more updated drivers
<arrrghhh> DarkJimmy: be glad you don't have an ati card then...
<DarkJimmy> I hate ati
<arrrghhh> flaccid: it wouldn't recognize my 2nd monitor, and the screen resolution wouldn't go full.
<flaccid> im on ati and nvidia and i can usually solve all problems, but we need to see the problem to be able to identify and solve
<DarkJimmy> www.guru3d.com ftw!
<arrrghhh> but after i dled the official nvidia drivers, it worked.
<flaccid> arrrghhh: did you use xrandr ?
<arrrghhh> no.. never heard of it.
<flaccid> yes and the official drivers are done via restricted-manager / ubuntu repos not nvidia's site
<deadsouls> how can i have a text_field that when submitted doesn't actually submit anything, but runs a javascript function?
<flaccid> arrrghhh: thats what you use...
<DarkJimmy> I had to get hacked windows drivers for my gf4 go
<flaccid> deadsouls: maybe try #web
<DarkJimmy> they worked better than the digitally signed ones
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: wow, nvidia drivers sound promising :P
<arrrghhh> well after i did a ctrl-alt-f1, stopped all window managers and ran the nvidia official installer, and restarted the window manager
<DarkJimmy> hypernewbie: I think they suck, but they are the ones that suck less that the rest..
<flaccid> what you do is look at the log and startx manually after killing kdm. this is how you find out what the actual problem is...
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: ati is perfectly fine until u get openGL'ed
<deadsouls> flaccid, oops wrong channel :)
<arrrghhh> it worked... recognized my 2nd monitor (at 1920x1080) and my first (at 1280x1024) and the restricted drivers manager didn't do shit... although i've never tried the restricted driver manager in kde...
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: anyway can u paste the output of apt-get update?
<flaccid> restricted manager is not going to help you set up multiple displays...
<DarkJimmy> YES! it works!!
 * flaccid beats himself in the head
<DarkJimmy> always the damn stupid defaults
<DarkJimmy> ..
<arrrghhh> flaccid: i didn't expect it to... i just wanted it to let me configure it.  the only time it worked is when i did the official installer, trust me.  it took for freakin ever to get that damned video card to work in linux.  it was almost a deal-breaker.
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: it worked?
<flaccid> there is zero configuration with restricted manager. still you have no idea why it wasn't working because you didn't check logs.
<DarkJimmy> hypernewbie: let me boot it up
<flaccid> anybody got a new problem
<DarkJimmy> a whole pile
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: huh?
<DarkJimmy> well, next up is grub
<DarkJimmy> don't even know where to start
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: what do you mean?
<DarkJimmy> well forget about grub
<DarkJimmy> new and more important problem
<hypernewbie> :S
<DarkJimmy> i can't see anything
<arrrghhh> flaccid: yea, how about a Malformed URL error
<hypernewbie> did nvidia drivers install
<dthacker> Hi any recommendations for an ogg encoder to work with kaudiocreator?
<DarkJimmy> hypernewbie: yes
<DarkJimmy> asked for a reboot
<DarkJimmy> said yes
<DarkJimmy> and..
<hypernewbie> u rebooted and now u cant see a thing
<hypernewbie> is the hd working
<DarkJimmy> exactly
<hypernewbie> wait a while
<hypernewbie> is that a laptop by any chance
<DarkJimmy> it is
<hypernewbie> k
<hypernewbie> wait a while, see of the hd light is working
<DarkJimmy> it is
<hypernewbie> if you see your login screen, then its an easy fix from that on
<hypernewbie> if you can't see your login screen and your comp has been idle for ages, then i'm outta ideas :(
<DarkJimmy> no login screen :<
<flaccid> arrrghhh: yeah that one is the kde profile. #kde would help better with that. thats a pain
<hypernewbie> :(
<hypernewbie> is hd light wokring
<DarkJimmy> yeah
<hypernewbie> let it do random stuff then
<DarkJimmy> sound works too
<hypernewbie> huh
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: goto a tty and kill kdm by sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<hypernewbie> sounds working?
<flaccid> then run startx manual to see what the problem is. this is if its booted but no X..
<arrrghhh> this came outta nowhere... sometimes linux pisses me off.  i didn't do anything that should've caused this, it just happened.
<hypernewbie> flaccid: thats if his tty shows
<flaccid> arrrghhh: i've had your problem about 5 times. i agree with  you entirely
<tim> GUYS!! plz tell me how to upgrade to 2.6.24 kernel ?
<hypernewbie> arrrghhh: lol, at least ubuntu doesnt randomly show up in 320x200 16 colors anymore :P
<arrrghhh> hypernewbie: true that.  just reminds me of being microshafted when stuff changes like that
<flaccid> !kernel | tim
<ubotu> tim: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<flaccid> you are on +1 tim, if so #ubuntu+1
<arrrghhh> tim: that's not stable, isn't it?
<tim> My question is how to upgrade to it?
<flaccid> tim: simply via adept if its in your repos..
<flaccid> or apt-get update
<tim> it is not I have add a line
<flaccid> i mean sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;
<tim> I have to add a line to my repos to upgrde to it
<tim> what line ?
<arrrghhh> if it's not stable, then you probably have to compile it yourself tim
<tim> sombody jsut told me that but i fogot
<flaccid> no tim, the kernel must be in your repos
<arrrghhh> am i wrong?
<flaccid> in one of the sources
<tim> it is allready compiled
<tim> i just need to install it
<tim> tell me plz how to do it
<flaccid> i already have tim
<arrrghhh> oh
<arrrghhh> use google?
<flaccid> you might wanna check the latest kernel in the repos
<biovore> how to build a kernel on ubuntu http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<tim> it is not
 * DarkJimmy cries in vain
<flaccid> tim: you can't upgrade a kernel if its not available. we support the current version of kubuntu here
<tim> flaccid,  plz tell me how do i get it?
<flaccid> tim: already have man. quit it
<alesan> what is the preferred way to set that when I click a link in konversation it must open it with firefox?
<tim> it is ok jsut tell me how do upgrade it u dont have to support it for me
<arrrghhh> tim: what's wrong with the stable kernel?
<tim> just tell me how do i get it?
<flaccid> you could download the .deb for the kernel and install manual, but i have not used ubuntu+1
<hydrogen> tim: google kernel upgrade ubuntu
<sterilegenie> if you want the latest kernel go to kernel.org and roll your own?
<alesan> not that I don't like konqueror but I prefer to have firefox for this
<hydrogen> theres a "ubuntu way" to make your own kernel
<tim> nothing wrong jsut simply tell me what line to I add to get a newer kerenl
<flaccid> !commonsense
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<hydrogen> tim: google it.
<tim> i tried can't find it
<biovore> ubuntu way to make a kernel -> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<tim> all i need is to find what line do i get
<arrrghhh> tim: it's there... guaranteed.
<flaccid> tim: try listening to what i say
<DarkJimmy> how can I revert my graphics driver to its previous state?
<tim> it is not their
<flaccid> tim: incorrect there is no line. we don't know the repos if there is a dedicated one for the kernel..
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: whats wrong
<hydrogen> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: do you get a console screen at all
<tim> plz help me to find the dedicated one for it?
<hydrogen> tim: there isn't one.
<DarkJimmy> hypernewbie: yeah
<flaccid> tim: stop it.
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: yes to console screen?
<DarkJimmy> yes
<sterilegenie> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DarkJimmy> stopped kdm
<biovore> tim: what are you changing from the stock kernel.. what you need thats not in it?
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: now type startx and give us the error it spits
<DarkJimmy> started it too, and still blank
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: oh
<arrrghhh> does anyone happen to know where system menu stores the links to those items?
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: would a dpg-reconfigure work here guys? i'm a bit flat here
<biovore> DarkJimmy: apt-get install xterm and then run xterm and see what it complains about..
<tim> i just wanna try it
<hydrogen>  /usr/share/services is  aplace to start arrrghhh
<sterilegenie> darkjimmy........... sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tim> plz help me to find what line do I add to the repos ?
<arrrghhh> thanks hydrogen
<flaccid> um can we please see the output, no need to edit a config yet for DArkj
<arrrghhh> hypernewbie: yes, dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver -phigh
<arrrghhh> i think...
<flaccid> arrrghhh: ~/.local/share/application and there is one for kde somewhere in ~/.kde
<hypernewbie> yeah but will it help...
<arrrghhh> it's been a while since i had to fiddle with my vid card.
<flaccid> why reconfigure when we don't know the problem to begin with. always find the problem first. don't assume
<hypernewbie> true
<tim> can u plz help me with it?
<tim> or no?
<hypernewbie> well, u can open xorg.conf and see if its trying to set your res to like 1600x1200 or something
<tim> and why not?
<tim> if yes plz help me
<flaccid> tim: no. we don't support the next version of ubuntu here, period.
<hydrogen> tim: asked and answered.
<hydrogen> and mixing two versions of ubuntu isn't supported *anywhere*
<flaccid> we gave all the additional info you require dtim
<tim> i am not trying to get a next verson of Ubuntu all i ask is what line do i add?
<tim> can u plz help me with that?
<hypernewbie> tim: u dont add anything
<arrrghhh> tim: it's stupid to support unstable stuff.
<sterilegenie> what do i need to install to have quicktime playback in fireefox
<hypernewbie> tim: you uncomment deb http://whatever lines
<arrrghhh> i don't see what the problem with stable.
<arrrghhh> is
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> I'd suggest not giving him any suggestions
<hydrogen> everything thus far
<DarkJimmy> I need to let the laptop cool of for a while..
<tim> can u plz tell me what axact lines?
<hydrogen> is going to lead to a pretty unreliable system
<flaccid> can someone tell tim to stop or leave
<hydrogen> tim: we've already told you the "proper way" to make your own 2.6.24 kernel for gutsy
<hydrogen> thats the only smart thing you can do
<flaccid> hes not on gutsy..
<hydrogen> and even thats of questionable merit
<hydrogen> yes he is
<hydrogen> he wants 2.6.24 for "stable kubuntu"
<tim> It is all ready made. all i need to do is to find it and download it
<flaccid> is he well thats even worse
<hydrogen> which is gutsy
<flaccid> my gutsy is
<tim> just plz help me to find it
<hydrogen> tim: no, you need to make it. there is no 2.6.24 kernel for gutsy
<flaccid> 2.6.22-14-generic
<tim> yes there is
<tim> just need to find it
<flaccid> tim: then where is it?
<biovore> tim: make modules install?
<flaccid> hahahah there isn't its not in the repos
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: yeah, it could be nvidia drivers completely owned up ur x server, it could be just something much mroe trivial
<biovore> but your kernel needs initrd probably..
<hypernewbie> DarkJimmy: like it trying to go to a resolution ur monitor doesnt have
 * hydrogen has a 2.6.23 for gutsy but its been customized for his system
<tim> it is not int he repos but u can add it
<flaccid> !info linux-generic
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<sterilegenie> tim why dont you look for it with the whereis command
<flaccid> see tim..
<arrrghhh> tim i'm on gutsy, and it's 2.6.22-14
<biovore> yup
<tim> u can add a line to ur repos and upgrade to 2.6.24
<tim> all u need to know is what line
<hydrogen> then do it.
<tim> thats it
<biovore> 2.6.24 dosn't exsist
<flaccid> tim: we don't suppor that.
<tim> i am not asking u to support it .. just plz tell me what line do i add
<biovore> 2.6.24 you have to build from source and install manualy
<arrrghhh> tim: we're not going to help you.  google is your friend.  end of story.
<biovore> its not a repo
<flaccid> so please lay the topic to rest tim
<flaccid> tim: no. do you understand that?
<hydrogen> there is no line you can add to get a 2.6.24 for gutsy
<arrrghhh> DarkJimmy: did you try that dpkg-reconfigure command?
<sterilegenie> tim linux is a bit of work stop expecting everyoone to do it for you
<hydrogen> anyways
<hydrogen> lets move on
<tim> hydrogen,  yes there is one...
<arrrghhh> i had to use it a lot when i had problems with my vid card.
<hydrogen> this horse has some fairly large gashes in it
<hydrogen> and has been dead for a while
<flaccid> hehe
<hypernewbie> arrrghhh: nah, dont reconfigure, might stuff him up more
<flaccid> m00
<DarkJimmy> ace_suares
<DarkJimmy> dammit
<DarkJimmy> ignora that :P
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: how did you go pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log or at least looking at it
<DarkJimmy> my laptop is like an oven right now, needs to cool down a bit
<DarkJimmy> old pentium 4's are like that
<sterilegenie> TIM------- go here --->>>> http://www.kernel.org/
<sterilegenie> theres your kernel
<hypernewbie> sounds overclocked
<DarkJimmy> not at all
<DarkJimmy> just.. old
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: i would check to see whats going hectic, otherwise maybe tis the vid card doing the heat
<arrrghhh> yea my p4 3.06 ghz laptop from 2003 ran REAL hot.
<flaccid> then again p4 is a desktop chip in a notebook that requires a lot of cooling
<DarkJimmy> it's completely normal
<flaccid> no processes going 100% in top
<flaccid> p4 notebook = hot pot
<hypernewbie> heh, sitting here with lappy amp sempron
<hypernewbie> cool as ice :P
<hypernewbie> amd*
<flaccid> interesting. im on a pentium m 1.7 - asus w1000na n/b
<arrrghhh> it's a sempron, that's why lol
<DarkJimmy> yeah let's brag!
<flaccid> mine is probably older than yours heh
<arrrghhh> sweet.  i use a 286.
<hypernewbie> yeah lets brag, i have Windows Vista muhahhahaa-no i dont
<tim> i think i found it http://kernel-archive.buildserver.net/debian-kernel/pool/main/l/linux-2.6/
<arrrghhh> it's a router that browses the web lol.
<tim> on google
<Zabulus> im just getting confused trying to get my side buttons working right for firefox
<arrrghhh> tim: i thought it didn't exist?
<flaccid> tim: good luck
<hypernewbie> tim: good luck then, playing russian roulette with ur installation :P
<arrrghhh> lol
<tim> i gonna reboot and try it
<hydrogen> so
<hydrogen> who wants to help tim reinstall ?
<flaccid> kernel and userland go together and future kernel for an older userland probably not stable
<flaccid> hehe yeah
<hydrogen> well
<DarkJimmy> tim, http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com should have been your first try before asking here..
<hydrogen> the userland is actually a lot separate from the kernel
<hydrogen> you can upgrade one without the other
<hydrogen> but there are a number of kernel-esque packages
<hydrogen> ubuntu breaks modules out fex
<ardchoille> !language | DarkJimmy
<ubotu> DarkJimmy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<flaccid> yeah but changes in kernel for userland code thats specific to kernel..
<DarkJimmy> ardchoille: that's actually an url
<flaccid> im not sure if what i said made sense but yeah
<hydrogen> most of it goes through glibc
<hydrogen> and the kernel is backwards compatabile
<hydrogen> it shouldn't be a problem
<ardchoille> DarkJimmy: But the language is not acceptable here.
<tim> i though i are more proffesional and can google it better
<DarkJimmy> understood
<flaccid> we are forgetting about bug fixes in kernel and userlands
<hydrogen> huh?
<flaccid> different if you have a reason to upgrade kernel to address something like a bug
<hydrogen> its still backwards compatabile
<hydrogen> you can upgrade your kernel and kernel modules without affecting the rest of your system
<hydrogen> obviously packages that ship with kernel modules (vm software fex) will break if you don't build the modules against the new version
<flaccid> yes but we both know in the programming world a change of variables. when things are designed backwards compatible doesn't guarantee
<hydrogen> that still doesn't change the fact
<hydrogen> that you can upgrade your kernel
<hydrogen> and your userland will not break
<flaccid> it won't break. it will run, im say its not ideal although in theory it is
<hydrogen> the only thing you might miss out on is new features in the new kernel
<hydrogen> that aid userland apps
<hydrogen> inotify fex
<flaccid> a lot can be the fault of the developers of the application in userland with their kernel specific code if any
<hydrogen> you are not making any sense
<flaccid> this happened more in the past and prior to generic kernels
<flaccid> yeah im not really, im not great at explaining. would be easier if i find an example
<hypernewbie> ironic this argument is taking place in a kubuntu irc channel of all linux places
<flaccid> not really an argument im in agreeance, just can't explain this one
<flaccid> not sure how to search on google for this one. anyway i'll let you know if i can find something
<hypernewbie> heh, tim won't be back for at least 55 mins, 10 mins to realise hes stuffed up, 45 to reinstall
<ardchoille> lol
<flaccid> yeah and in that time i will try to find something for hydrogen so i don't look like a wang
<xehnida> excuse me, what can i do to fix segmentation fault for firefox
 * hydrogen doesn't answer that
<ardchoille> hehe
<flaccid> who me hydrogen?
<flaccid> anyway i bbs
<tim> ok i just installed the new kernel and booted into it
<tim> and it works fine
<flaccid> sweet as
<tim> u can find it at http://kernel-archive.buildserver.net/debian-kernel/pool/main/l/linux-2.6/
<tim> u still have option to choose between ur old kernel during the boot up?
<flaccid> did you recompile all your kernel dependent mods
<flaccid> yeah if you put it in grub
<tim> not i just cliked with kpackage on deb and installed it
<tim> and it was put to grub automaticl;y
<flaccid> yeah its separate
<tim> yes of course it is separate
<tim> don't feel anything different though
<arrrghhh> food time.  keep it real kubuntu kids.
<flaccid> i dont' see how you would feel anything different
<tim> I told it exists ..... And u told me it does not exist !
<flaccid> its a point release of the linux kernel
<flaccid> not within the scope of the support
<hydrogen> no one told you it didn't exist
<hydrogen> we told you there was no one line for you to add
<flaccid> of course linux kernels exist for download you gave you many links for that. the one you used is one archive
<tim> i bet there is a line if u look for it...
<tim> u can find anything on google
<flaccid> tim: you can make your own line from that URL..
<tim> yep
<flaccid> still the question remains why you needed to upgrade the kernel
<tim> just of having nothign else to do
<flaccid> i think you mentioned something about stability before , not testing
<ganjamaniac> high
<Zabulus> can someone help me figure out how to get the side buttons on my mouse to work for going back/forward web pages in firefox?
<misslissa_> in amarok i get an error message that there is no suitable dumax program
<misslissa_> and no decoder
<misslissa_> what should i do
<nixternal> Zabulus: http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix-mac/193927-faq-getting-mouse-side-buttons-work.html
<nixternal> Zabulus: that worked for one of my mice, but not another iirc
<nixternal> misslissa_: are you trying to play a stream?
<misslissa_> radio station
<misslissa_> is that stream? :)
<nixternal> which radio station, see if it happens to me
<nixternal> misslissa_: that would be a stream, yet :)
<nixternal> err, yes :)
<misslissa_> DnbRadio [Drum and Bass]\
<nixternal> I can spell, really I can
<misslissa_> lol
 * nixternal looks
<misslissa_> kinda new
<misslissa_> very teachable
<misslissa_> I am a IT student 1 year into my AA for Computer Support Specialist
<nixternal> ok, it is working for me...so you are probably missing a codec
<misslissa_> probably
<misslissa_> I just downloaded kubuntu as a dual boot
<nixternal> misslissa_: did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<misslissa_> doin updates right now maybe it will catch it
<misslissa_> ooohhh
<misslissa_> no yet
<nixternal> if not, try that and restart amarok, that should help you out
<misslissa_> do you remember the apt-get command for restricted drivers possible
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<misslissa_> thanks you have been very helpfull
<misslissa_> I really apprecieate you takin the time
<nixternal> no problem, glad I could help
<misslissa_> I have thousands of questions all the time
<misslissa_> I want to learn a little bit of this and that
<nixternal> well, as long as someone is around, we try to answer them all
<misslissa_> AWSOME
<nixternal> and before you know it, you will be answering others :)
<nixternal> it is one big happy circle
<misslissa_> thats my goal
<misslissa_> career wise
<nixternal> groovy
<misslissa_> but got to gain knowledge first
<misslissa_> :)
<misslissa_> right now im working on file sharing
<misslissa_> between windows and kubuntu
<misslissa_> I tried wine thinkin samba will work better
<nixternal> that one either works with no problems, or causes you to rip out hair
<nixternal> samba is the way to go on that one
<nixternal> once you have samba setup, you pretty much share your files/directories the same way you do in Windows
<nixternal> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nixternal> there you go, that should help you out as well with samba
<misslissa_> deffinately
<misslissa_> I cant tell you how much it means to me to finally get some answers
<misslissa_> some of the IRC stations people are so mean
<nixternal> we can be mean too, but it is the holidays :)
<misslissa_> they keep telling me to go some where else like im not good enough for there site
<nixternal> just kidding, only a few of us are mean
<nixternal> hehe
<misslissa_> lol
<flaccid> misslissa_: that is a bug in xine. if you keep pressing play it should eventually work as long as the codec is installed
<flaccid> as in the amarok no demux problem
<flaccid> gone heh
<flake> can anyone recommend a good somewhat cheap usb power backup
<flake> oops not usb but UPS
<flake> tripplite is namebrand
<cameron_> hello um well this is a pretty simple question i found amsn in adept manager and i clicked request install but how do i actually get it to start installing??
<stdin> click apply
<cameron_> apply changes is greyed out
<stdin> then make sure you have selected "request install" on the package
<DarkJimmy> ok, got my laptop running again
<cameron_> i did it says  package amsn status not installed request install ??
<DarkJimmy> did a sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf, it is empty
<cameron_> well stdin wat u think?
<cameron_> maybe im not root?
<cameron_>  how do i check if im running it as root?
<stdin> cameron_: it should have told you that you wern't root when you started adept
<cameron_> i just run it threw system then adept
<stdin> did it ask for your password?
<W1ZrD> Could someone help me with: http://pastebin.com/d62010154 ?
<cameron_> no
<cameron_> it didnt
<cameron_>  ok um
<cameron_>  i dunno but i re ran and now its working sorry
<W1ZrD> fglrx messing about
<cameron_> how do i get it so it only shows the app that are on the workspace i am currently in?
<stdin> W1ZrD: you need to remove fglrx-6-8-0 first
<cameron_> ??
<stdin> cameron_: right click kicker -> configure panel -> taskbar, 1st option
<W1ZrD> and it would be enough to simply remove it from /usr/bin, or is there something else?
<stdin> no, you need to remove it with apt or dpkg
<cameron_> thx
<W1ZrD> oh..
<W1ZrD> that I have forgotten since long how to do :)
<stdin> "sudo apt-get remove fglrx-6-8-0" or "dpkg --remove fglrx-6-8-0"
<W1ZrD> lol
<stdin> erm, with "sudo" before "dpkg"
<W1ZrD> yea
<W1ZrD> thanks, I'll give it a go
<W1ZrD> does it matter that I did depmod -a before?
<W1ZrD> (during the installation that failed)
<stdin> shouldn't matter
<DarkJimmy> how can I go back on a driver change?
<W1ZrD> should I purge after remove, or just leave it?
<stdin> W1ZrD: no need to purge
<Zabulus> ok, still need help with extra mouse buttons, for some reason it seeing the button that should be up the same as the right button
<Zabulus> similar problem with what should be the page back, its acting the same as scrollwheel button
<biovore> Zabulus: what mouse you have?
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: its case sensitive /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zabulus> logitech mx400
<biovore> in your xorg.conf in the mouse section...
<biovore> Option      "Protocol"     "ExplorerPS/2"
<Zabulus> did that
<biovore> Option      "Buttons"      "7"
<biovore> Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<biovore> Option      "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 8"
<biovore> Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "false" <-- may or maynot want that one..
<K`zan> Hi Folks, got a problem with nfs mounts not mounting at boot, but can mount them manually with no problem.  Anyone see anything wrong with these fstab entries:
<K`zan> NimitzIP:/home/vw/    /home/vw/zvsh       nfs     defaults        0 0
<K`zan> NimitzIP:/nettmp  /nettmp                 nfs     defaults        0 0
<Zabulus> dont bother trying to get the tilt buttons to work?
<spawn57> K'zan, lemme check my fstab, one sec
<K`zan> Thanks!
<K`zan> spawn57: Thanks
<spawn57> I didn't use defaults, I used #kishore:/home/share /media/share       nfs     rw,mountvers=3,nfsvers=3,hard,intr      0       0
<K`zan> spawn57: THanks, will give that a go and see what happens.  FWIW, those worked fine in gentoo and fedora ?!?
<spawn57> i used ubuntu and debian here..
<spawn57> didja check dmesg for errors?
<K`zan> spawn57: I am getting smarter :-).
<spawn57> you and me both brutha lol
<K`zan> spawn57: Err, duhh, no I didn't <blush> too busy running around in circles ATM :-(.
<Zabulus> changing from 9 to 7 didnt work
<K`zan> Still not sure about ubuntu, but deb stuff is kind of ancient for some things :-/.
<nixternal> ey? how is it ancient? it is well aged, like a great wine :)
<Zabulus> its aging like milk
<K`zan> nixternal: No arguments there, just some apps are a bit creaky for my needs :)
<Zabulus> sorry, was just watching jeff dunham
<K`zan> Decided to try fedora, over that in reasonably short order :-).
<nixternal> ok, the packages are a bit creaky or the package managers are?
<K`zan> Last ubuntu I tried had LOTS of USB problems here, but this version doesn't have those.
<nixternal> because rpm is not better than deb by a long shot
<spawn57> yeah?
<nixternal> well that isn't a .deb issue, that is your fault :p
<K`zan> nixternal: No arguments about rpms, rech :-)
<nixternal> hehe
<DarkJimmy> flaccid: ok, got it
<spawn57> K`zan: I didn't have many problems at all
<K`zan> nixternal: Possibly, I guess there are more current respositories, I was just leary of mixing and matching.
<DarkJimmy> mode is at 1024x768
<nixternal> ya, I don't blame you there
<K`zan> I sure did, I think it has to do with this not quite so common motherboard.
<K`zan> I was quite pleased that the n800 is running a version of deb :-)!
<DarkJimmy> will dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf revert the configuration back to how it was?
<K`zan> Gonna try rebooting and see what happens, bbiaf.
<Tokmol> j ilocos
<flaccid> DarkJimmy: do an ls -l /etc/X11 | grep xorg.conf and see the last file you used you have to rename it to xorg.conf
<DarkJimmy> it's xorg.conf already..
<K`zan> nixternal: Nope, still not mounting and only thing out of dmesg related to nfs seems to be:
<K`zan> [   26.648000] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).
<K`zan> [   26.760000] NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory
<K`zan> [   26.768000] NFSD: starting 90-second grace period
<nixternal> hrmm, you sure you meant me on that one :)
<K`zan> Ah, yes :-).  Everything before ( all HD parts) and after those mount fine.
<K`zan> Aha!  Manual mount no longer works, get: mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'xxx.xxx.xxx.xx' failed: RPC Error: Program/version mismatch
<K`zan> Take this out: mountvers=3,nfsvers=3, and I can manually mount.  Lemme reboot again and see what happens.
<Vagarock> Just so I'm absolutely sure on this:  If I install KDE4 (per http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php), and have no previous KDE4 installation sitting around, there's no known case for me breaking things?
<Vagarock> I know it's supposed to install to it's separate dir and theoretically not break anything, but experience tells me it's better to ask someone who's tried.
<K`zan> Nope, sigh....
<K`zan> Guess I'll need to put something in rc.local to do it.
<K`zan> The plot thickens, putting it in rc.local and executing it tells me it is mounted, but it doesn't show up in df.
 * K`zan puzzled.
<K`zan> {~} $ /etc/rc.local
<K`zan> mount.nfs: /nettmp is already mounted or busy
<K`zan> nfs is mounted, but not the other one. WTF?!?!?
<K`zan> err, /nettmp is mounted, but not the other one. WTF?!?!?
<tehm0nk> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tehm0nk> in the command window
<tehm0nk> metacity --replace
<tehm0nk> dont close that window tho...
<tehm0nk> then alt+f2
<tehm0nk> enable window decoration
<tehm0nk> crap
<tehm0nk> alt-f2 CCDM
<tehm0nk> omg can't type
<tehm0nk> CCSM
<tehm0nk> then click window decoration
<tehm0nk> and in command put "emerald --replace"
<K`zan> nope, not mounting from rc.local either.  Guess I'll just have to do it manually.
<tehm0nk> enable it
<K`zan> Sure would be nice if the whole boot process was logged, guess I'd need to get a hardcopy terminal to do that.
<tehm0nk> then open another alt+f2, then close your terminal
<tehm0nk> and in the alt+f2 do a "compiz --replace"
<tehm0nk> that worked for me
<K`zan>  /nettmp seems to be mounted but it doesn't show up in df.  I'm really confused.
<K`zan> but still had to manually mount the other...
<K`zan> Out of ideas.
<DarkJimmy> bye all, thanks for the help
<OilR0ck> Vagarock: its really not worth install kde4 yet. it tries not to break things, but sometimes a url in a kde3 app will try to open the kde4 counterpart
<OilR0ck> not really a rc release imo... and the kubuntu packages for it aren't great.. I'd suggest you try a livecd first
<K`zan> Seems that it is a ubuntu bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/45842
<K`zan> Oh well :-).
<Vagarock> Yeah, I was considering it, but I'm out of RW-cds and hate to waste them for something I'll only use once :/
<Vagarock> Thanks, though.
<OilR0ck> metacity.. emerald replace? this is kubuntu. it should be compiz --replace and kwin --replace only
<naknomik> Where is the KDE Control Center?
<OilR0ck> yes, compiz comes with kubuntu.. outdated bot?
<ganjamaniac> heh
<ganjamaniac> someone has tried to patch the kernel with 6pack.diff ?
<OilR0ck> naknomik: systemsettings
<ganjamaniac> i got a TNC2 on SERIAL Port
<Vagarock> naknomik: Or invoke it manually with 'kcontrol'
<OilR0ck> and get used to it, cuz kde4 has switched to systemsettings
<naknomik> humm... is KDE4 RC2 usable on kubuntu 7.10?
<OilR0ck> no, not really
<OilR0ck> plan on close to a year to replace your kde3 functionality
<naknomik> hummm. Is compiz available for Kubuntu?
<OilR0ck> yes
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<OilR0ck> apt-cache search compiz
<OilR0ck> or put compiz in the adept search
<naknomik> I started with Ubuntu system, then did a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get to kde. I'm happy with KDE and I want to get rid of Gnome, is that possible?
<Dr_willis_> id say keep gnome. thers a lot of nice gnome tools
<Dr_willis_> and its a hassle removing all the bits. :)
<Dr_willis_> Unless You are really really short o hd space.
<naknomik> But my menus are all clutterred now.
<naknomik> Dr_willis_: nah, not short of HDD, I've 300G
<felix__> hello all. how do i fix my apt-get update , i get a error saying Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1)
<Dr_willis_> somehoe you got apt set to use a proxy it seems.
<word> i'm trying to compile gmediaserver from source and it's saying "configure: error: libmagic library or magic_open function not found" even though i have libmagic-dev and libmagic1 installed..any ideas?
<felix__> can i fix it...
<naknomik> I got this machine upgraded to support Vista (which I got for free!), and just for fun tried Ubuntu, now I haven't logged into Vista for a month.
<OilR0ck> why does the bot say compix isn't shipped with kubuntu when it is in the kubuntu repos for gutsy?
<OilR0ck> compiz
<word> i think its saying it isn't installed by default OilR0ck
<OilR0ck> ah
<OilR0ck> naknomik: great to hear ;)
<Bicubic> Hi. I downloaded the kubuntu 7.10 dvd today. When it boots, my screen goes all garbled. I think its an issue with the graphics card (nv geforce 6600 agp). What can I do about it?
<naknomik> I got really addicted to the compiz eyecandy in Gnome desktop, but I don't like Gnome, it's too dumbed down. I am a former FVWM user and I like power :-D
<kory> Bicubic: you try booting into safe graphics mode?
<Bicubic> how would I do that?
<Bicubic> I don't get any prompts or anything
<Dr_willis_> You may want to try the alternative install ce. the nvidia cards should be very well supported
<Bicubic> from some googling I found this to be an issue http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<Bicubic> I'm just not sure how to follow any of those instructions as I can't get in at all
<K`zan> df
<OilR0ck> naknomik: for compiz i have this installed: compiz-core,compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main, compiz-kde, compiz-plugins, compizconfig-settings-manager,emarld, libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig, libcompizconfig0,libdecoration0,libemeraldengine0,python-compizconfig
<OilR0ck> at that point, assuming you have nvidia and aiglx, you should be able to run compiz --replace and then ccsm
<hydrogen> you don't need aiglx with nvidia
<OilR0ck> because aiglx is in the nvidia driver?
<OilR0ck> what you don't want is glx
<hydrogen> the nvidia-drivers come with their own extensions
<OilR0ck> yeah
<hydrogen> that make aiglx unnecessary
 * hydrogen just uses kwin from kde4 and is happy
<hydrogen> but i'll sleep
<OilR0ck> kde4 kwin was very slow for me... and not as much eyecandy
<hydrogen> its gotten a whole lot faster
<hydrogen> and I'm more impressed with the funcionality than the eyecandy
<hydrogen> but thats just me!
<OilR0ck> i mean unix/linux is about separate programs doing their thing. why is kde reinventing the wheel here when compiz is much farther ahead
<OilR0ck> and i tried kde4 rc2 kwin
<OilR0ck> imo, they would be better server devoting that time to kde, not copy catting what compiz is doing
<zeno> how do i disable touchpad click
<Dr_willis_> !find gsynaptics
<ubotu> Found: gsynaptics
<fignew> ksynaptics!!!!
<Dr_willis_> !info ksynaptics
<ubotu> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 228 kB, installed size 1156 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<Dr_willis_> Thats one way.
<zeno> ty
<fignew> g nonesense ;)
<felix__> any idea how to fix my apt-get
<Dr_willis_> felix__,  if its trying to access 127.0.0.1 port 4100 - Some how you enavbled the proxy settings for it.
<Dr_willis_> I saw some other guy that had that issue befor.. but i am not sure how he did that.
<felix__> yes its got me stuffed... i checked the network setting , it is set to direct conection...
<Dr_willis_> You dident install any proxys lately?
<Dr_willis_> I would say check the kubuntu/ubuntu forums.
<felix__> not that i know of...
<etfb> Just found a show-stopper bug in FireFTP, the Firefox extension that I use for FTP.  Wondering if anyone can suggest a good FTP or SFTP GUI client in KDE?
<Dr_willis_> I never did find that setting, or how it was getting enabled.
<surgy> how do i unpack an alchohol 120% clone in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> The kde file manager can do ftp. and i think theres also a sftp kioslave
<Dr_willis_> !find mdf
<ubotu> Found: mdf2iso
<Dr_willis_> if its mdf you can convert it to iso. but dont expect copyprotected games to work
<etfb> Dr_willis: the KDE file manager?  You mean Konqueror?
<surgy> Dr_willis_: but the image seams to be compressed into like 46 parts per image, do i have to uncompress every image?
<Dr_willis_> surgy,  whats the exact file name? a bunch of rars ?
<Dr_willis_> etfb,  dolphin may also have that feature, or ya can use mc. or any of a dozen other ftp clients. :) depends on your needs.
<fignew> Konq. does it
<surgy> Dr_willis_: the first cd is a series of "pic1.001" "pic1.002" and so on,
<surgy> the second cd is "pic2.001" etc
<Dr_willis_> surgy,  never seen/heard of  alchol 120 doing it that way.. may be some funky format only they use
<Dr_willis_> could do a 'file whatever.001' and see what file sayx it is.
<naknomik> What's the keystroke to switch between keyboard layouts?
<surgy> Dr_willis_: but dolphin is identifying them as rar archives, so it must be like pic1.001.rar right?
<Dr_willis_> surgy,  that would be my guess.
<Dr_willis_> try unraring the first one and see if it works.
<surgy> and it has a weird file for each cd called "pic.sfv" and it has everypart listed with a number that looks like  an offset to me
<etfb> Dr_willis_: I've used a few FTP clients in KDE before and hated them all.  Unless Konq is considerably better than plain Firefox, it's not what I need either.  I'd love something like Filezilla, but it's Windows only (the Linux port is woefully underpowered and bugridden).
<surgy> "pic1.001 b286d85d"
<naknomik> अरे काय चाल्लाय काय ते तरी सांगा मला.
<Dr_willis_> etfb,  No idea. I dont mess with ftp much any more.  You may want to test out the ftp fuse tools.
<naknomik> oops wrong window.
<sigma_kubuntu> i use the linux filezilla. works perfectly 4me
<sonoftheclayr> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble loading glx. When i run 'startx' it tries to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so I think it is the double slash that is the problem. Does anybody have any solutions?
<etfb> Dr_willis_: What do you use instead of FTP?
<Dr_willis_> naknomik,  soo purty.. :)
<naknomik> What is the shortcut to change keyboard layouts.
<Dr_willis_> etfb,  i never need to ftp stuff around. I use ssh/scp to copy things from one machine to others.
<etfb> sigma_kubuntu: It's awfully clunky, though.  Not a patch on the original Windows version, and I don't say something like that often.
<sigma_kubuntu> does anyone here know xrandr pretty well?
<etfb> Dr_willis_: OK, I'll look into scp, because my host supports and recommends ssh and scp over ftp.
<etfb> BTW: Thanks for the tip about kioslaves.  This article <http://liquidweather.net/howto/index.php?id=76> looks very interesting!
<surgy> !virtual cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !virtual cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual cdrom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surgy> Dr_willis_: any suggestions on a virtual cd rom ?
<fignew> sigma_kubuntu: what's up?
<surgy> !virtual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<etfb> sonoftheclayr: I'm guessing theres a config file containing <<something_or_other=/usr/lib/.../modules/>> when it should contain <<something_or_other=/usr/lib/.../modules>>.  Stupid problem - programmers should be more careful than that
<sigma_kubuntu> etfb: yeah but thats because its a gtk app. the only thing it did weird 4me was reupload a few files dat were already uploaded successfuly da first time. but the windows version was worse. it used to half upload files and not tell me
<etfb> sigma_kubuntu: I can't remember why I hated it, but hate it I did, and I'm not going back until the Linux port is well out of beta.
<sigma_kubuntu> fignew: how do u move the screen a bit to the left? im outputing to a tv and the screen is a bit too to the right- the trash can gets cut off
<sonoftheclayr> etfb: that's what i'm thinking. I just have to find it. Would it be an X or nvidia config problem?
<sigma_kubuntu> etfb: it would help if it was in the qt language
<etfb> sonoftheclayr: I think the trick is to look in any file with the name [thing]rc or [thing].conf, including invisible files, and search for that string.
<etfb> Anyone know the find syntax for egrepping inside multiple files?  I always forget, and the man page is a pain...
<etfb> sigma_kubuntu: qt language???
<sigma_kubuntu> etfb: what kde is programmed in. gnome uses gtk
<etfb> sigma_kubuntu: Oh, ok - not so much a language as a library.  Gotcha.  But I think the problem I encountered was general lack of testing, and lots of missing features.  Menus that did nothing, overrideable defaults that didn't save, stuff like that.  Too irritating for more than casual use.
<sigma_kubuntu> i didnt know openoffice was gtk :(
<sigma_kubuntu> i wish koffice was as good as it because then id switch
<etfb> Dr_willis_: SUCCESS!  The trick is: type fish://USERNAME@SFTPSERVER into Konqy or the Alt+F2 dialog, put in your password and Voila!  Remote file manager, no worries.  Thanks for the tip!  This'll probably change how I work with Linux.
<flaccid> you can always google grep tutorials there are many
<flaccid> etfb: checkout krusader :)
<etfb> sigma_kubuntu: Use MS Word for something beyond writing a suicide note and you'll quickly discover how good OOo is.
<Xcell> lol
<naknomik> I have compiz, and set to use cube, but I only got 2 desktops, instead of 4, how?
<etfb> flaccid: Yeah, I know - I was hoping to save time by wasting someone else's.  Isn't that what IRC is for?
<etfb> flaccid: I'll look at Krusader, but the solution Dr_willis helped me find is surprising useful, so I'll check it out first.
<etfb> naknomik: This is just a guess, but: do you have your system set up to have four desktops?  I believe the Gutsy default is now two.  That might be why you're not seeing the others: they're not there!
<naknomik> oh.
<etfb> naknomik: Go to settings:/Desktop/ and click on Multiple Desktops
<naknomik> It shows, I have single desktop.
<naknomik> But in the Pager I see 1 and 2
<sigma_kubuntu> etfb: i use openoffice. but u can feel that its slower on kde. i think theres way too much java in it
<etfb> naknomik: What happens if you set the number of desktops to 4?
<naknomik> I get 8
<etfb> naknomik: Congratulations: that is officially WEIRD.
<naknomik> hee hee... and no solution to my weird desktop?
<etfb> naknomik: I've never touched compiz, so I can't help you there.
<etfb> I'm tempted to try Compiz,but I have a 1.6GHz Toshiba with 1.5Gb RAM and a Centrino Duo (pretend dual-core) processor.  Will it run like a slug?
<Bicubic> woo, I'm in the preinstall livecd
<Bicubic> is there a partition manager I can use?
 * etfb is frightened to think that the above specs could constitute "insufficiently powerful".  My first PC had 32K and an 80 col green screen!
<sigma_kubuntu> i think u can use the one in the installer
<etfb> sigma_kubuntu: Yeah, Java is a dog, but processor power is improving all the time.  It's due to become minimally usable in about 2030, if you can wait...
<Bicubic> its not really a manager. About all it allows to do is delete, sigma_kubuntu
<sigma_kubuntu> etfb: lol duno if im that patient
<Bicubic> java is a terror
<sigma_kubuntu> Bicubic: theres a manager in the ubuntu cd
<Bicubic> after being forced to use it for 6 months, I'm more certain than ever
<Bicubic> sigma_kubuntu, name?
<sigma_kubuntu> why did that have to go java! well does anyone know when openoffice 3 wil b out?
<sigma_kubuntu> Bicubic: think its gparted. its on one of the menus
<OilR0ck> etfb: lol, that was funny
<OilR0ck> and so true
<larry> hi, i need help to configure a  ethernet image scanner, someone can help me?
<flaccid> etfb: irc is for what google can't provide. was just showing you a nice file manager that is more powerful than konqueror :)
<OilR0ck> larry: ethernet image scanner?
<OilR0ck> ethernet scanner = wireshark
<larry> hi OilROck
<larry> I have a multifunction epson CX5400
<OilR0ck> ah
<larry> i connectec it to a multifunction printers server
<OilR0ck> sorry then, the best help I can give is: http://www.sane-project.org/
<larry> the printer work but kooda don't see the scanner
<sigma_kubuntu> gee they sure did fix alot in kde4 rc2. i like the how the taskbar isnt the full width of the screen
<larry> thank, they send me to the #sane channel
<noobuntu> is the next kubuntu going to have kde4?
<OilR0ck> noobuntu: i believe it will be an option to use 3 or 4
<larry> but 	
<larry> I did not have answers from anyone
<etfb> flaccid: The fish:// kioslave is pretty clever though - streets ahead of what I'm used to.  But I'll give Krusader a look-over too, since I seem to recall you haven't steered me wrong yet...
<noobuntu> OilR0ck: why do you believe that
<OilR0ck> i read a wikki entry i think... saying they will both be supported, 3 default, 4 an option
<etfb> OilR0ck: I'd heard KDE4 would be standard, but it makes sense to give people the option.  It's a very Debianish thing to do, making allowances for luddi^H^H^H^H^H people who are cautious.
<OilR0ck> myself, i think 4 will be hard pressed to deliver the same functionality as 3 for the next release
<sigma_kubuntu> i heard it will be a seperate cd :(
<OilR0ck> it will be awesome, but has a long way to go
<etfb> OilR0ck: Why?  It's evolution, not revolution.  Have they scrapped THAT much of KDE3?
<OilR0ck> yes
<OilR0ck> they have
<etfb> OilR0ck: You're sure you're not just seeing the beta versions with some functionality deliberately switched off while they debug?
<OilR0ck> yes, i'm sure
<OilR0ck> its a whole new ball game
<etfb> OilR0ck: Disturbing.  Got any pointers to reviews/analyses?
<sigma_kubuntu> they stold our system settings menu. lol. i stil prefer kcontrol tho
<etfb> sigma_kubuntu: That's why God^H^H^HMark Shuttleworth gave us Alt+F2!
<OilR0ck> its not disturbing, because the break/change is good imo. just gonna take awhile
<kristjan_> how to release shell in konsole? (e.g. if you run kwin --replace in konsole it won't give you a chance to type there anything else)
<Dr_willis_> Bash job controll basics..
<Dr_willis_> use ctrl-z then the 'bg' command
<OilR0ck> they basically replaced kicker, pannels, desktop with superkaramabe
<etfb> OilR0ck: I'd only heard good things about KDE4, but any time you throw out good code you run risks.  Ask Joel Spolsky.
<OilR0ck> well i don't know.. but they say it wasn't good code they threw out
<OilR0ck> it was apparently cryptic, unreadable, unmaintable
<etfb> kristjan_: If you know you'll be suffering that, run <<myprogram &>> instead of <<myprogram>> and it will run in the background.  (The << >> are quote marks; don't type them!)
<OilR0ck> but i'm not a kde devel, so
<sigma_kubuntu> etfb: yeah i know that but will kcontrol even exist in kde 4
<etfb> OilR0ck: Yeah, but every programmer says that.  Maintenance is 1000x harder than writing new stuff.
<OilR0ck> :)
<etfb> sigma_kubuntu: Good point...
<kristjan_> Dr_willis: pressing ctrl-z  freezed my kde
<etfb> kristjan_: Within the konsole?
<OilR0ck> i wish they would have touted kde4.0 as a tech preview , which it is, but add that to the naming
<kristjan_> etfb: yes, I pressed it after I run "kwin --replace"
<OilR0ck> because ppl will get pumped on kde4.0 when really kde4.0 should be a year away
<OilR0ck> which they'll call 4.1
<OilR0ck> and i'm a huge kde fanboy... just think they could have gone about it in a better way
<kristjan_> !fanboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fanboy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<OilR0ck> and i get the whole, release early, often, get devel working on it
<etfb> kristjan_: I guess backgrounding a window manager isn't the way to go then.  Sorry, I know nothing more.
<kristjan_> such a stupid word
<etfb> kristjan_: Be glad you're not among science fiction fans, some of whom insist that the plural of "fan" is "fen", and get huffy if you get it wrong...
<Dr_willis_> kristjan_,  or run the commands with & after them
<kristjan_> Dr_willis_: like "kwin -- replace &&"?
<Dr_willis_> you just need 1
<Dr_willis_> Bash Job controll basics, :)
<etfb> Anyhow, I only came here to ask one question, and got sidetracked (surprise, surprise!).  Better get back to work...
<kristjan_> Dr_willis_: this won't work either, now I got no window decorations
<Dr_willis_> I dont mess with compiz.  You have follwed the !compiz wiki page?
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone! Is there an easy way to get Amarok 1.4.8 on Feisty?
<voidmage> use the kubuntu repos?
<voidmage> MilhousePunkRock: actually, it's in backports
<MilhousePunkRock> voidmage: Well, for Feisty there is only 1.4.7, the newest release is only in the Gutsy backports...
<voidmage> oh, feisty.
<voidmage> durr.
<sigma_> what does "HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device" mean for a dvd writer?
<MilhousePunkRock> voidmage: Yes, my desktop, which is the music listening machine, is still on Feisty, because I am in the middle of my thesis and I can not risk anything going wrong with the update...
<voidmage> anything change that much with 1.4.8?
<voidmage> because i can't find any way to get it on feisty
<MilhousePunkRock> voidmage: Well... No really drastic changes, I was suprised they released a new version before 2.0 anyway, but I still like to be bleeding edge in some respects...
<voidmage> if you REALLY want to you could compile
<voidmage> it
<voidmage> but other than that i can't see any way to do it in feisty
<MilhousePunkRock>  voidmage: Actually I am considering doing that... Because there is a patch that is probably not included which interests me a lot
<MilhousePunkRock> voidmage: On the other hand, I could as well use the holidays to update to Gutsy... The newer kernel tempts me, I could finally use hibernate on my desktop...
<jtmoney> strange problem: i created a simple script that contains lines such as this: mount -t smbfs //zeus/C$ /mnt/zeus/c -o username=James,password=somepassword ... whenever i run the script (with sudo), it gives me this error: 15835: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.) ... but if run that command manually, from within a shell, it mounts the windows share without problem
<OilR0ck> MilhousePunkRock: i might be missing something, but why use hibernate on a desktop?
<MilhousePunkRock> OilR0ck: Resumes faster than a fresh boot. I love it so much on my laptop, that I can continue from where I left. And it saves energy to not have the pc running when I don't use it
<MilhousePunkRock> OilR0ck: Suspend will also be nice, when I leave the computer for a short while.
<OilR0ck> oh, i totally see it on a laptop. for a desktop, mine never turns off
<snarkster> can anyone suggest a trancoder to change wmv to something more linux friendly.
<snarkster> im trying to look at a Eve Online movie and I just get sound
<flake> instead of using an audio switch or splitter between my windows and ubuntu pc, can i run ubuntu as an audio server to play any windows sounds through it, so it acts like a mixer?
<MilhousePunkRock> OilR0ck: We only have a two room appartment, so the desktop is in the bedroom. As it's nowhere near being silent, it has to be turned off...
<OilR0ck> snarkster: there is mencoder and ffmpeg, and a gui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016&highlight=convertit
<MilhousePunkRock> OilR0ck: Since you are northern american in the widest sense, I see you don't care about saving energy ;)
<OilR0ck> lol
<OilR0ck> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> My point of view is, when the PC is idle, it does not have to be running. But I am too lazy to shut it down and boot it up again all the time, that's where suspend and hibernate come into play...
<OilR0ck> yeah, thats cool, just never tried it myself...
<MilhousePunkRock> it will only work properly with a kernel newer than feisty's... In fact I have another desktop which runs mythbuntu gutsy and it hibernates fine (after some tweaking)
<MilhousePunkRock> feisty will come back up with dead usb, which is pretty bad if you have a usb mouse like I do...
<OilR0ck> so just upgrade to gutsy
<OilR0ck> it will be fine ;)
<jtmoney> can someone explain uid/gid to me, or find me a web site that does? :)
<OilR0ck> user id and group id
<MilhousePunkRock> I am actually considering doing this now that hardy will not be LTS anyway
<OilR0ck> oh, i thought the next release was LTS?
<MilhousePunkRock> OilR0ck: Not for Kubuntu, since they will focus on KDE 4... According to a discussion on kubuntu-devel https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002066.html
<OilR0ck> jtmoney: what do you need to know?
<jtmoney> i have no what idea what they mean, except that UID=0?
<jtmoney> so, i'm not sure what UID=1000 means?
<snarkster> that your users id number
<jtmoney> all users can read/write to mounted shares if i specify that as part of the options for a mount command?
<OilR0ck> uid=0 is root
<OilR0ck> uid=1000, is a particular user id
<jtmoney> ahh
<stdin> each user has a user ID (a number) assigned to it
<jtmoney> 1000 = my user id
<jtmoney> according to /etc/passwd
<OilR0ck> yes
<OilR0ck> and you'll prob see 1000:1000
<jtmoney> so, basically, only i have read/write permissions?
<jtmoney> yes
<OilR0ck> the second is your group it
<OilR0ck> cat /etc/group
<jtmoney> okay, thus the g in gid? :)
<MilhousePunkRock> jtmoney: Look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_identifier_(Unix)
<jtmoney> beautiful
<OilR0ck> yep
<stdin> "id -u" shows your user id and "id -g" shows group id
<jtmoney> thanks, guys
<snarkster> it is a beautiful thing
<jtmoney> out of curiosity, where is the unshadowed password file in ubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> jtmoney: And, who would have guessed it, GUID is here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_identifier_(Unix)
<jtmoney> ahh, /etc/shadow
<jtmoney> can i just say, i bought this toshiba on sale for $550
<jtmoney> came with vista basic, and it ran like absolute crap
<jtmoney> doubled the memory... still ran like absolute crap
<jtmoney> threw kubuntu on here and i never looked back
<jtmoney> it would have taken more time (if possible at all) to locate all the appropriate drivers for this lappy under xp
<jtmoney> ubuntu is so solid
<jtmoney> i think i'm going to move my mom over to it
<MilhousePunkRock> jtmoney: I tried that too, her printer does not work in Linux... :/
<jtmoney> "all i need is the web and email" and she already users firefox and thunderbird... i don't see why i shouldn't
<jtmoney> ohh, hahahaha forgot about that
<romunov> i managed to get compiz working on kubuntu 7.10
<jtmoney> except the mfc she has is a brother which generally have good linux support from what i recal
<romunov> the trick is to not use the glx version :)
<jtmoney> romunov: what kind of video card do you have?
<OilR0ck> yes, you don't want glx with nvidia
<MilhousePunkRock> jtmoney: That's what she gets for not asking advice when shopping for a new printer... Now she'll get Windows 98 and I will get a T-Shirt saying "No, I will not fix your Windows"
<jtmoney> MilhousePunkRock: hahahaha those shirts are money
<jtmoney> actually, i bought it for her on a whim on black friday
<jtmoney> i've been through epsons, hps, lexmarks, etc.
<jtmoney> the only one i thought was truly solid was a brother
<jtmoney> or, as i like to call them, "mah niggas" :-X
<MilhousePunkRock> jtmoney: We'ce had a Lexmark before, that worked pretty well. Was on Gentoo though
<OilR0ck> yeah my brother mfc works good
<OilR0ck> now anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> lexmark is possibly the worst printer manufacturer ever.  their printers are almost literally disposable, as it's almost cheaper to buy a new printer than ink for the old one.
<jtmoney> okay, now i wish there was a way to congfigure knetworkmanager to launch the little script i wrote to mount windows shares when it connects to the wireless network in my house (and not, say, whenever i'm on campus... don't really feel secure sending out l/p requests in a classroom full of CS nerds)
<jtmoney> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, if i had more room, i would just buy a laser printer and keep the brother for scanning/color printing
<Daisuke_Ido> if i buy a laser, it'll be an HP
<Daisuke_Ido> probably
<Daisuke_Ido> not sure what brother's reliability is like for laser printers
<OilR0ck> what i need is AVCHD support
<jtmoney> Daisuke_Ido: at my old job, we had lots of HP lasers... they were absolute tanks
<Daisuke_Ido> the old ones are, yeah, but the new ones...  not so much, from what i've heard
<jtmoney> yeah, this was five years ago or so... and they had them when i started working there
<jtmoney> i'll give brother a go
<jtmoney> teh sexy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828113165
<MilhousePunkRock> jtmoney: I have a Samsung ML-2010 now, it's been really  cheap and prints like it should. Hooked up to Debian NSLU2 even my girlfriend can print from her Windows laptop
<Daisuke_Ido> that is pretty nice
<OilR0ck> maybe check here before you buy: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828113212 <- i'd spring the extra for that one just for duplexing alone
<jtmoney> yeah, i think having a network interface is where it's at
<MilhousePunkRock> jtmoney: Mine is networked without a NIC
<Daisuke_Ido> from the reviews i'm seeing the construction is lightweight and there's a lot of page curl...  maybe i'll go with an HP after all
<jtmoney> blah, now i just have to get c&c generals working with wine or cedega
<dsmith_> how about cnc 3
<snarkster> need to make sure you have opengl to play cnc Gens
<snarkster> I could really use mach64 DRI but kubuntu doesnt have it anymore
<snarkster> when i run glxgears the gears hardly move.
<snarkster> when i have mach64 DRI installed then move just fine
<sorin> hi all
<sonoftheclayr> What does everybody think about using envy to install the nvidia drivers?
<stdin> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<stdin> that's what I think ^
<sonoftheclayr> Oh yeah. What if the driver that the restriced manager installs won't load glx?
<stdin> if the packaged version doesn't, then it's not likely the version envy pulls will
<sonoftheclayr> Damn
<snarkster> where would I find the kde restricted mangar gui
<snarkster> i thought system but not there
<snarkster> or what is the command to start it?
<snarkster> oh another thing my control center is empty as well as my info center, how do i put things from lost and found in the right on the kmenu
<berkes> is anyone else experiencing problems with nspluginviewer on konqueror qfter recent upgrades (last week)
<berkes> ?
<snarkster> yes
<jussi01> !flashissues | berkes
<ubotu> berkes: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<jussi01> berkes: also see /topic -you should read it every time you come in here
<berkes> jussi01: I ususally do. sorry
<jussi01> :)
<berkes> I have been looking for the launchpad entry on this today. Do you have an issue number or url?
<poison--> mornin guys
<snarkster> WB poison
<poison--> :D
<sigma_> guys i think something has attacked my pc, the name of the trash can in kontact has changed from "trash" to "Deleted Items" and when i click on the trash can in the taskbar it says "Empty Deleted Items folder" instead of "Empty Trash Bin" - any idea how i can change it back?
<snarkster> attacked?? come on man your in a tank..
<snarkster> the penguin tank
<snarkster> did you install a theme?
<poison--> pretty sure he did
<snarkster> oh bit of news.. if you install rc2 live cd and decide to go back to 3.5.8 dont forget to install kubuntu-desktop or some things wont work right
<sigma_> lol ok thats a bit of a over reaction, nope didnt change the theme, i did change the locale from USA to south africa
<stdin> sigma_: that's why then
<snarkster> hmm could that have changed the name of trach can
<stdin> different locals have different names for ir
<stdin> *it
<snarkster> i dont even have a trashcan on my desktop
<snarkster> how do you make one?
<stdin> make a link to url, and have the url as "trash:/"
<snarkster> thank you very much
<sigma_> ah that solved it, was a bit worried there for a moment!
<sigma_> you can install kde 4 rc2 from the live cd as a seperate installation?
<snarkster> anyone know anything about superkaramba
<snarkster> nah I dumped the whole computer
<sigma_> kind of, what do u wanna know?
<snarkster> Im trying to use the Yahoo Avatar theme for superkaramba but it does nothing
<snarkster> very little documentation about that theme
<sigma_> ok wouldn't know about that but alot of the themes don't work for some reason
<snarkster> would you mind giving it a try?
<snarkster> if you have a yahoo account i mean
<snarkster> nah nv.. to invasive..
<snarkster> sorry
<sigma_> nope dont have one, im a google supporter:)
<romunov_> has anyone got a good tutorial on how to install a nice docker?
<max__> does anyone know how to use gtalk on kubuntu KDE 7.0
<jtmoney> romunov_: like awn?
<sigma_> kde7.0?
<jussi01> ???
<romunov_> jtmoney: anything will do
<max__> thats d desktop i am using
<berkes> timewarped from the future?
<jussi01> romunov_: go google avant window navigator - there is a good tutorial on their site
<stdin> max__: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<max__> avant k................thnx dude
<berkes> oh, max_ prolly means he's running kubuntu 7.0 (and not KDE 7.0).
<jussi01> berkes: there is no 7.0
<Pants> um ... I need help setting up my screen.  before, I'd had no problem getting a good resolution with a generic "Plug and Play" monitor driver, but then I installed a whole bunch of updates and now my only choices are 800 by 600 and 640 by 480
<sigma_> will kubuntu hardy work properly with 5.1 creative sound cards? i found a script to make it work but it only works sometimes and jams alsa completely other times
<jussi01> berkes: 7.04 and 7.10
<romunov_> jussi01: thanks, i'll do that
<jussi01> romunov_: :)
<berkes> jussi01: sorry, type, I wanted to type 7.10 =)
<jussi01> berkes: ;)
<max__> its working with my philips 5.1
<jussi01> Pants: nvidia pr ati graphics?
<jussi01> or*
<sigma_> stdin: is there any way to move my screen slightly to the left? when i output to the tv its a bit too much to the right (gets cut off)
<Pants> jussi01, nvidia
<stdin> sigma_: I wouldn't know, I never use TV output
<sigma_> max__: which version of kubuntu does it work on?
<jussi01> Pants: just go and reinstall the nvidia driver
<jussi01> !nvidia | Pants
<ubotu> Pants: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<max__> i am using 7
<sigma_> stdin: well do you know of any command for a monitor in general, windows has that gui where you click the arrows but theres nothing like that in linux
<Pants> thank you, jussi01!
<Bicubic> uh.. I'm installing right now and the process seems to have hung at configuring apt "scanning the mirror". What the shi?
<jtmoney> Pants: i would recommend using envy
<jtmoney> lest headache that way
<stdin> sigma_: not really, no
<Pants> what's envy?
<Pants> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Pants> ...
<jussi01> jtmoney: no need for ewnvy
<sigma_> which version of kde is on the hardy alpha2 cd?
<stdin> same as in gutsy
<jussi01> sigma_: #ubuntu+1 for hardy q's
<romunov> hum, do i really need glx to run awn?
<romunov> i've had really bad experience with it
<jussi01> romunov: to run awn you need compiz
<sigma_> is that kde 4 rc2 cd on the kubuntu site just a live cd or also a installer cd?
<snarkster> both
<snarkster> smoke break
<romunov> jussi01: check!
<jussi01> romunov: ??
<jtmoney> romunov: which video card do you have?
<sigma_> its rather small though, are alot of the apps missing?
<romunov> i use radeon 9600SE
<romunov> i have compiz running (with emerald)
<jtmoney> romunov: i installed the latest ati binary and it allows for compiz to run without xgl
<jtmoney> well, i updated to 8.4.3 and now it doens't work, heh
<jtmoney> but it worked for 8.4.2
<romunov> i have compiz running on "defaults"
<romunov> i did a fresh install yesterday (i somehow managed to wreck the system) and installed compiz+emerald over that
<jtmoney> romunov: i usually don't install emerald... i just use kde-window-decorator
<jtmoney> brb, gotta reboot
<jtmoney> fux0ring with envy as we speak
<snarkster> where do I send request for xorg-driver-mach to?
<romunov> well, i gotta run to the store and hit the showers before a friend arrives
<snarkster> enjoy
<Pants> I'm reconfiguring the xserver-xorg package ... do I need the framebuffer device interface enabled?
<Pants> !framebuffer
<ubotu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<snarkster> !xorg-driver-mach
<vzduch> Pants: framebuffer is for mostly mobile devices that don't run on a regular X server
<romunov> snarkster: you don't have to be so snarkastric :)
<snarkster> LOL
<Pants> okay, thanks, vzduch
<snarkster> well its almost 3am here..
<vzduch> well, it's almost 11 a.m. here
<romunov> is there a way to "save" my current settings and everything - so i can revert to this at a latter time?
<vzduch> the nicest sunshine, but shivery cold
<sivaji> is there any tool to check my speaker and mic status ?
<vzduch> romunov: what settings?
<romunov> my kubuntu *.*
<romunov> everything... if you know what i mean
<vzduch> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sivaji> !recorder
<romunov> if i mess anything up, i can revert to this setting...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recorder - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<romunov> thanks
<sivaji> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sivaji> is there any tool to check my speaker and mic working condition ?
<snarkster> !driver requests
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver requests - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> snarkster: file a bug report for it
<snarkster> bug report for what a new driver?
<snarkster> ive never ever done a bug report. Have no clue as to what to put or where to go
<stdin> if it exists, then request it to be packaged
<stdin> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<snarkster> it does exist and where do i go to post such a request.
<stdin> snarkster: the 1st link ubotu posted
<snarkster> thank you
<stdin> then click the big red "Report a bug" button
<sivaji> stdin is there any tool to check my speaker and mic working condition ?
<stdin> speakers: system settings -> sound system -> test sound
<stdin> for mic I guess you can try plugging it in and turning up the volume in kmix
<desti> http://www.garagegames.com/products/29/
<jpatrick> !ot > desti
<desti> k
 * membrive saluda
<jpatrick> membrive: wrong channel / canal incorrecto ;)
<romunov> is anyone experiencing compiz/openoffice-presentation conflicts?
<romunov> make that openoffice-*.*
<membrive> jpatrick, was just an /ame ;)
<phenix> hello all
<pag> hey phenix :)
<phenix> mmm how many nixoidow
<risto> is there any vim like in mac ?
<blackflag> I want to use ntpdate in  a script
<blackflag> but ntpdate is executable by root
<blackflag> how can I execute ntpdate in a script?
<blackflag> can someone help?
<kingoftheroots> sudo the script
<blackflag> yes okay, but I want to execute it via cron
<sigma_> How do i reset my firewall to the default settings?
<kingoftheroots> so put it in roots cron tab
<kingoftheroots> kcron
<blackflag> ahh,okay :)
<dhude> can I install mce on ubuntu?
<romunov> dhude: have you tried a package manager?
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<sigma_> Riddell: right now?
<dhude> romunov: I tried synaptic
<Riddell> sigma_: yes
<romunov> still having trouble with compiz and title bars...
<romunov> Riddell: what's the meeting about? can anyone participate?
<snarkster> wow getting a different drm to work is hard.
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Riddell> romunov: about kubuntu, all welcome
<snarkster> ood night
<davf> Anyone here?
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> anyone konw if its possible to get a keyboard volume control working with linux
<bjwebb> and how?
<risto> any quanta pros here ?
<risto> how i get my main toolbar back if i lost it ???
<se7en_> sombody use kmobiletool and know what kmobile (returning error) >>>AT+CPMS=MT means
<Hamra> a week ago, i did a clean install of gutsy, but i had problems on startup with fsck, iyt kept hanging on "checking filesystems", so i booted the liveCD and opened fstab, and put zeroes in the last column of my drives, does that remove them from the bad shutdown check as well ?
<olivier> Bonjour à tous
<Hamra> !fr | olivier
<ubotu> olivier: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eshat> hey,.. flashplayer on x64 does not work anymore ,...
<JohnFlux> mark shuttleworth is on bbc news now!
<bjwebb> o rly?
<bjwebb> which channel
<eshat> BBC
<JohnFlux> dunno, i'm watching it online :-D
<JohnFlux> he's gone now heh
<JohnFlux> they are talking about connecting villages that are around 2KM apart
<bjwebb> yeah, click
<bjwebb> its bestof
<bjwebb> so i think i saw that interview
<eshat> WHY doesn't my FlashPlayer work anymore,... i am on x64
<Dekans> how did you manager it to work ?
<Dekans> managed*
<eshat> when i try to reinstall i get a "
<eshat> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<eshat> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<eshat> retrying doesn't solve this
<Dekans> flashfplugin is a "é bits binary
<eshat> i found the soloution in ubuntu forums
<vzduch> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads.
<eshat> reason is that adobe updated there flash player but the md5 mismatches with ubuntu reps
<bjwebb> hi
<jussi01> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<andy_123> hi all
<lufthanza> how do I get the rss feed applet in kubuntu?
<crazy_bus> something strange has happened.  Everything seems to be working except for 2 things.  One nothing appears in my dvd drives folder.  And two kaffeine doesn't open and leaves no error message.  Any ideas why?
<lufthanza> andy_123: hi
<andy_123> can anyone tell me where to download kernel packages? in need to downgrade, last update killed some drivers :-(
<lufthanza> crazy_bus: have you tried opening kaffeine through the command line?
<crazy_bus> lufthanza: yes.  It outputs nothing.  It just goes back to the commandline without doing anything
<lufthanza> andy_123: what drivers?
<lufthanza> crazy_bus: that's very strane
<crazy_bus> I also reinstalled while keeping my home directory and it didn't fix the problem
<eshat> what are good programs to pimp my kde desktop
<lufthanza> crazy_bus: I dunno if this will help, but have you tried "sudo apt-get remove kaffeine --purge"
<lufthanza> eshat: yakuake
<lufthanza> eshat: also, knewsticker
<eshat> yakuake looks great
<eshat> are there any other programs ,... for example to show sysinfos on kde desktop ?
<eshat> everybody idle here ???
<eshat> must be because of christmas time
<andy_123> hi, i had to downgrade kernel and now my sound is gone, can anyone tellme which package needs to be reinstalled?
<sourcemaker> I have a kernel panic with my WLAN card (Realtek) after I have upgraded my system to gusty. I have found some posts... that there is a kernel problem... this problem should be fixed in kernel 2.6.23.5... how can I update? This kernel is not in apt?
<ScottG> doesn't appear to be people here right now who's know the answers.. I'm relatively new to Kubuntu..
<ScottG> I meant people who know the answer
<sourcemaker> andy_123: there is no need to reinstall packages after downgrade your kernel... there are only some problems with graphics card like nvidia...
<sourcemaker> andy_123: but then your X-Server will crashed... when the version is not compatible
<_cj> hi anyone running kde4?
<messiah> hola qué hay
<messiah> alguien me podría echar una pequeña mano? ayer me instalé el Kubuntu, y tenía acceso a las particiones NTFS y ahora no
<messiah> no he tocado nada, que yo sepa, qué puedo hacer? alguien me podría ayduar?
<angasule> !es | messiah
<ubotu> messiah: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<messiah> ah, gracias
<messiah> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<messiah> oh...
<messiah> this channel is for english speakers?
<angasule> yes
<messiah> ah...
<messiah> mmm...
<messiah> well, i will try to explain myself
<messiah> yesterday i installed kubuntu and i could access to my HD "ntfs" or the windows files system
<messiah> and i turn-ed on today and i couldn't access to them, i think i didn't change anything
<messiah> can anyone help me please?
<bazhang> !ntfs | messiah
<ubotu> messiah: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<redlex> hi people
<bazhang> hi redlex
<sigma_kubuntu> im so thankful they finally sorted out the system tray problem in kde4
<_cj> what problem?
<redlex> im have some problems with kb layouts in kde
<sigma_kubuntu> now it actually goes in2 the taskbar! and i see most of the icon issues have been sorted out
<_cj> redlex: setxkbmap
<_cj> sigma_kubuntu: you running PPA packages?
<sigma_kubuntu> _cj: it was floating around 4a while now u can put it in the taskbar
<nosrednaekim> sigma_kubuntu: nice eh ? :D
<sigma_kubuntu> _cj: na i tested the first kde4 live cd. and saw screenshots of rc2. some major improvements indeed
<redlex> no no, i can set russian layout but can't set english back
<Xeross> hey
<sigma_kubuntu> nosrednaekim: yes indeed! can you right click the taskbar to modify it like kde 3?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_kubuntu: unfortunately not...but I'll bet it'll get there soon..
<Xeross> with the live cd my wireless network usb stick works but then i install kubuntu and boot from my computer and then it sais
<Xeross> wlan0
<Xeross> is disabled and when i enable it disables again in 1 second
<redlex> i want to set layouts by pressing alt_shift
<sigma_kubuntu> nosrednaekim: in that rc2 screenshot theres a battery monitor in the taskbar. i remember from earlier that you cud only have that monitor on the desktop. has it now been permanentely added there?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_kubuntu: nope, you can drag from the widgets box to the panel
<nosrednaekim> though not from the desktop to the panel (yet)
<hungrymouse> why does kopete crash whenever it tries to display LaTeX?
<jpatrick> LaTeX is too good for it
<hungrymouse> (well, it doesnt crash. it hangs indefinitely and stops responding)
<sigma_kubuntu> nosrednaekim: ah i see what you are saying. so its kinda like those applets in kde 3 where you could drag and drop them on the taskbar. another thing i noticed- whats the reason for the taskbar not being the full length of the desktop?
<redlex> как сделать чтобы переключать раскладки нажатием фде-ыршае
<redlex> alt_shift*
<nosrednaekim> sigma_kubuntu: what do you mean? it is for me.... though it can do funky things when you add and remove applets(until a re-login)
<jpatrick> !ru | redlex
<ubotu> redlex: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<sigma_kubuntu> nosrednaekim: if u look at the screenshots at kde.org you will see it. looks rather nice if u ask me
<nosrednaekim> sigma_kubuntu: well, with some config file hacking, you can make it do that ;)
<sigma_kubuntu> nosrednaekim: lol. hopefully it will be a feature soon! how buggy is it to you?
<sigma_kubuntu> the desktop on the whole
<nosrednaekim> sigma_kubuntu: *no* crashes for 2 weeks.
<nosrednaekim> of course, some apps crash, but the main desktop is rock solid
<nosrednaekim> even Kwin-compositing
<sigma_kubuntu> well thats comforting to hear. i only use standard apps. nothing too fancy. but my pc is a webserver so perhaps i should test the final one on my laptop. hope it comes with a live installer cd
<nosrednaekim> sigma_kubuntu: yup... it will.
<kubuntu> heiss :>
<jpatrick> !de | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nosrednaekim> hi kubuntu
<kubuntu> hi :D
<kubuntu> what's up?
<jpatrick> !ot > kubuntu
<kubuntu> gues whos birthday is today? :>
<kubuntu> argh, you people are booring
<etfb> kubuntu: Martin Opitz von Boberfeld?
<bazhang> kubuntu: this is a support channel
<etfb> kubuntu: Joseph Smith Jr?
<jpatrick> kubuntu: this is a support channell
<Downix> etfb: isn't he dead?
<etfb> Maybe he needed help finding the Wikipedia article on today's date...
<kubuntu> i can't understand anything. what is going on?
<etfb> Downix: Given that they were born in 1597 and 1805 respectively, I'd say so.
<Downix> heh
<etfb> kubuntu: What do you mean?
<Downix> *sighs at OpenBSD*
<kubuntu> does anybody speak finnish?
<jpatrick> !fi | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<kubuntu> äää. mä en tajuu mitään.
<kubuntu> byebye. i'm leaving.
<bazhang> bye
<sigma_123> nosraenadkim: sorry about that. what did you say about how performance on kde4 compares to kde3 on your pc?
<rinaldi_> anyone running linux mce on kubunu 7.04? its just im having installation issues and noone is answering in #linuxmce
<nosrednaekim> sigma_123: didn't say aything about it.... but both feel fairly quick and snappy, its a fairly modern computer, so everything runs pretty snappy(even vista without aero)
<sigma_123> ah ok. well i did manage running vista with aero. just worried if it will cope on my dell d600. im only geting 1000 fps in glx gears
<sigma_123> is that a bad thing?
<rinaldi_> anyone running linux mce on kubunu 7.04? its just im having installation issues and noone is answering in #linuxmce
<sigma_123> isnt that software a bit buggy?
<rinaldi_> sigma_123: whats this regarding?, my problem?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_123: kde4 will do fine w/ that.... my computer only gets 120 in glxgears(fullscreen)
<sigma_123> yes
<rinaldi_> sigma_123: well are there other recomendations for similar software?
<sigma_123> i didnt know u can run glx gears in full screen!
<nosrednaekim> sigma_123: well.. I just resized the window
<sigma_123> mythtv perhaps or mythbuntu?
<nosrednaekim> rinaldi_: does it use the standard kubuntu installer?
<rinaldi_> i installed a fresh ubuntu 7.04 and then followed the wiki on the site, all went well until i restarted
<sigma_123> i thought it was designed for kubuntu
<rinaldi_> nosrednaekim: there are two ways of installing, that way and the quick dvd which installs kubuntu and linux mce all in one, i might have to try that one
<nosrednaekim> rinaldi_: thats defunately reccomended... I've never heard of this other method
<rinaldi_> nosrednaekim: well apparently the quick install is even more buggy than the original way, but il try anyway
<jussi01> !variant | rinaldi_
<ubotu> rinaldi_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, LinuxMCE, Ubuntu Ultimate.
<sigma_123> nosrednaekim: ok this is just depressing. lol. i only get 83fps in fullscreen glx. is that capable of kde 4?
<sigma_123> glx gears i mean
<nosrednaekim> sigma_123: maybe some minimal effects.
<nosrednaekim> sigma_123: like transparency.
<nosrednaekim> and expose
<mith__> hi all!
<sigma_123> well i dont plan to actually use any effects on the laptop. wil it run ok with all effects turned off?
<mith__> Are there anybody who tried HommV with Cedega?
<bazhang> hi mith__
<nosrednaekim> sigma_123: it'll run fine, what processor is that?a  low 1.xghz celeron?
<tycale> Compiz est pas inclu de base dans kubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tycale> Ou plutôt, il faut allé où pour l'activer ?
<mith__> hi bazhang
<tycale> sorry
<tycale> Where can I activer Compiz in Kubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tycale> ho, ok
<tycale> thanks you
<mith__> bazhang: what is the first 3 letters mean in your name?
<sigma_123> nosrednaekim: its a intel centrino 1.6ghz
<bazhang> mith__: this is a support channel
<nosrednaekim> sigma_123: that'l be PLENTY
<mith__> oaky i know
<mith__> Are there anybody who tried HommV with Cedega?
<sigma_123> il be back
<tycale> I've got a problem. Look my sysinfo
<tycale> Sysinfo for 'tycale-desktop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon64X2DualCore4200+ at 1000 MHz (2010 bogomips), , RAM: 1841/2026MB, 138 proc's, 1.44h up
<tycale> 1000MHz ?? Oo
<nosrednaekim> tycale: frequency scaling.
<tycale> Yes, but i'm not at 1000 MHz
<tycale> :-'
<johey> How can I see the user configured avatars in KDM? I've tried K->System Settings->Advanced->Login Manager->User Image Source->User, but that does not help. I only see the default avatar for all users.
<mith__> where are the wine's log files?
<nosrednaekim> tycale: Linux scales your processor down when you aren't using it.
<nosrednaekim> tycale: start up a game or movie though, and that number will go way up
<tycale> ok
<Strahlung-Alpha> hi there, i got a problem with amarok. i adde my mp3s to the collection and now i got every mp3 twice. once in the orignial folder and once in a folder created by amarok
<sigma_> nosrednaekim: im back, yeah it may be centrino but the graphics are still hopeless! i get some jerking when navigating around, however movies and dvds play fine
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: anything that runs kde3 will run kde4... thats pretty much the line.
<nosrednaekim> Strahlung-Alpha: thats weird,might want to talk to #amarok about that
<Strahlung-Alpha> ok, thanks.
<Hamra> how much approximatly do i need to download to get KDE4?
<sigma_> nosrednaekim: fair enough. do you know a website where i can get updates on status of development of the opensource ati driver?
<nosrednaekim> Hamra: probably about 200-300MB
<mith__> Are there anybody who tried Heroes of might and magic V with Cedega?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: phoronix.org
<jussi01> mith__: there is a native linux version of 3 - possibly of 5?
<sigma_> thanks
<mith__> I have tried with 6.0.3 and 5.2.9
<Dr_willis> mith__,  with a lot of games - i find i need a 'nocd' crack for them to work right with wine.
<mith__> the menu starts everything looks like ok...but when i start a reaal game it exits
<Hamra> thnx
<mith__> Dr_willis: it's starts so i don't know what's the problem, when i tried to run it from terminal...It says:
<mith__> No arguments found, but required
<mith__> wine: Unhandled exception, starting debugger..
<Dr_willis> sounds like wine just 'crashed' :)
<Dr_willis> May want to check the wine app database.
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Hamra> i guess i'll have to wait till it comes by default with kubuntu, taht would be in automn right? i heard Hardy won't be using kde 4?
<jussi01> Hamra: hardy will include the choice for kde4
<giuseppe> HI,  how can I set my konqueror to surf on internet?
<mith__> im searching now :D
<sigma_> jussi01: will that choice be on the live cd that canonical sends via shipit?
<nosrednaekim> jussi01: do to recent developments, kde4 is going to be the focus of Hardy..
<nosrednaekim> sorry, that was for Hamra
<sigma_> nosrednaekim: recent developments?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: mmhm
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: yes, I know - however kde3 will sttill be on the disk also
<bazhang> sooper sekrit
<nosrednaekim> jussi01: separate disk
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: state sekrit
<jpatrick> sigma_: shipit will have kde4
<Hamra> :D
<jussi01> sigma_: go read nixternals blog
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: haha
<jpatrick> sigma_: iirc
<bazhang> !nixternal | sigma_
<ubotu> sigma_: Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<giuseppe> is there anyone can help me? :)
<nosrednaekim> haha
<sigma_> lol
<jussi01> !ask | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bazhang> ask away giuseppe
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: and the problem is...
<giuseppe> jussi: I have problem on surfing on internet
<giuseppe> well, I'm not able to see any web page
<giuseppe> I'm only able to use this IRC service
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: can you ping google? "ping www.google.com"
<jussi01> !tab | giuseppe
<giuseppe> If I run ping www.google.com
<ubotu> giuseppe: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<giuseppe> i have trasmitted bytes
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: ok... do you use wireless?
<giuseppe> jussi01: but for other web pages, all data are lost
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: I use my mobile phone
<giuseppe> ubotu: thank a lot for tab key :)
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: I see, kill knetworkmanager.
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: how can I do it?
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: on the taskbar, there is a little icon for it... find it, right click on it, and click close
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: done... and now
<nosrednaekim> and now...
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: grande!!!! you were right!!!!!
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: :D
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: GREAT GREAT!!!! but what does it mean?
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: it means stupid knetworkmanager thought it was too smart and told all other kde apps that it wasn't connected to the internet, and couldn't detect that you simply by-passed it.
<Dr_willis> The Joys of 'user friendly' apps :)
<nosrednaekim> ya... that has got to be mymomst hated "feature"
<nosrednaekim> *my most
 * Dr_willis is reminded of IE saying its 'off line' all the time.
 * Dr_willis is reminded of Firefox not wanting to run more then 1 instance...
 * Dr_willis shuts up now.
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: ok, I see... thanks thanks a lot, really! It was long time I tried to solve it! THANKS!!!!
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: no problem...
<bazhang> yay!
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: well, now I wanna solve another little problem about mp3 files
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: I'm using Kubuntu 7.10
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: mmhm, and it is..
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: hope thats not the problem ;)
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: and I know that for licence problems, it's not able to reproduce them
<Dr_willis> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: you can if you want..
<jussi01> !mp3 | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: when I run amarok it says: install mp3
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: I say yes
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: but nothing
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: you need to install the package "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: and possibly enable the restricted repository
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: correct, but how can I do it?
<giuseppe> jussi01: what is "!mp3 giuseppe"???
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: on the command line, run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: thats a bot command, to give the tip that ubotu gave just following that
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: done, but I read: impossible to find kubuntu-restricted-extras
<MaximLevitsky> Hi
<MaximLevitsky> I updated now to hardy helon
<MaximLevitsky> The system
<MaximLevitsky> And I have small, but unpleasent problem
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: what does it means???
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: ah ok... go into adept, go tot he "adept"menu, click "manage repositories" and enable all of them. then click the "reload" button on the main window
<MaximLevitsky> Actually this problem was partially present in gutsy too
<jussi01> MaximLevitsky: #ubuntu+1 for hardy issues :)
<MaximLevitsky> All gtk programs show up some default, and qute unpleasent widget style
<nosrednaekim> MaximLevitsky: install the qt-gtk themeing....
<MaximLevitsky> I use kubuntu, but still has to use few gtk programs
<sourcemaker> can I install the googleearth package or is this a spyware software?
<jussi01> !medibuntu | sourcemaker
<ubotu> sourcemaker: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MaximLevitsky> This problem was present in gutsy too :-)
<MaximLevitsky> And I did install gtk-qt theme
<nosrednaekim> MaximLevitsky: or you can go into kcontrol (just run that) and find the gtk theme configuration
<MaximLevitsky> Some programs were ok there, and some weren't
<MaximLevitsky> I did that
<MaximLevitsky> Nothing helps
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: it's downloading many packages... I'm waiting for
<MaximLevitsky> I even installed gnome-control-center
<MaximLevitsky> And set gtk theme there
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: do you have slow internet?
<giuseppe> like first generation ADSL
<nosrednaekim> MaximLevitsky: are these apps that look bad run with "kdesudo" do ALL gtk apps look bad? and in addition, are you using kde4?
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: like first generation ADSL, why?
<MaximLevitsky> And I got funny results: the program itself that change the theme got new widget style, but others don't
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: oh.,. ok
<MaximLevitsky> KDE, and promlem exists on both nrma and root apps
<MaximLevitsky> s/promlem/problem
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: just wondering. if you were on dial-up it could take a while
<Dr_willis> Hmm... ok.. which of the 4 conectors on the back is my mic.. heh.. anyone else ever have that problem reaching around trying to find the right port
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: pink I think
<Dr_willis> I think all of mine are 'gold' :)  lets see....
<nosrednaekim> oh.... thats helpful
<Dr_willis> aha.. once i got a light back there.. they had color stripes  around the ports.
<Dr_willis> Trying to get Skype Going.
<Dr_willis> it aint recording. :(
<nosrednaekim> MaximLevitsky: yeah, I have no clue,
<rothchild> Dr_willis: is the input enabled in kmix
<Dr_willis> Thats what im chcking now. :)
<Dr_willis> Got an audigy 2zs i got so many sliders and switches it spans both monitors
<andreas_> hello i have a quuestion
<Dr_willis> aha.. Input. Mic. Slider was all the way down
<andreas_> i have installed an application
<andreas_> but i don't know how to uninstall  it
<andreas_> so how do i go about it?
<Dr_willis> then on output - i need to slide the mic all the way down.. so i dont hear myself.
 * nosrednaekim goes to test koffice4 if its going into Hardy
<Dr_willis> sudoapt-get remove whateverthethingis
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove whateverthethingis
<Dr_willis> :)
<rothchild> Dr_willis: turn off 'what you hear' if you have that option
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: it says "package not found???? how to fix???"
<andreas_> ok i will try it
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  whats saying that? check your spelling?
<Minnozz> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: never mind... it was a joke ;)
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> apt-get install coffe_its_early
<MaximLevitsky> Problem solved :-) :
<MaximLevitsky> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gconf: Depends: libgconf11 (>= 1.0.7) but it is not going to be installed         Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not going to be installedE: Broken packages
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: done, and now what I have to do?
<MaximLevitsky> Anyway, will wait for upload on new packages
<andreas_> Dr_willis: thanks it worked :)
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: now install "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<andreas_> but is there a more graphical way of doing so, because sometimes you won't know what the name of the package is exctly
<andreas_> exactly*
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: So, I opened adept manager->adept->manage repositories
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe:ok, and enabled all repositories?
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: and I check alldownloadable from internet
<nosrednaekim> except for source code..
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: kubuntu software tab, tight?
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: yes
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. With kmix - the red button at the source.. is red light on ENABLED  or Muted?
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: well, and now sudo apt -get install...?
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: you have to press the "reload" button in adept first
<rothchild> I assume enabled infact looking at kmix again it looks like you should have the red light on and the green off (input enabled output disabled)
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: well, another problem: impossible obtain /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: are you runing a "apt-get" command anywhere? are you running two windows of adept?
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: reload button is different from fetch button, right?
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: yes
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim:
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: done...
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: red means "live", "recording", "on".
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: sorry, the label is actually "fetch updates" I was thinking of synaptic...
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: nevermind... but same error
<jhutchins> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: ok, close adept, and do what ubotu just said
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim:  from shell I have:
<giuseppe> E: Impossibile ottenere il lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<giuseppe> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: what command did you just run?
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim:
<giuseppe> E: Impossibile ottenere il lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<giuseppe> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: yes, run "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: do you still have adept open?
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: yes
<nico3dfx> ciao!!
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: it say if I wanna kill process 7382
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: you know, adept and "apt-get" are both package managers, you can install restricted-extras from within adept..
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: don't kill it
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: not killed
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: so I choose "no"?
<al-mestar> pls programme kubuntu
<DarkJimmy> hello
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: yes
<al-mestar> ello
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: so what I have to do?
<al-mestar> hello
<al-mestar> hi
<al-mestar> hi
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: search for "kubuntu-restricted-extras" in adept, then install there.
<al-mestar> i want au LUNIX program
<nosrednaekim> al-mestar: to do what?
<nosrednaekim> hi DarkJimmy
<al-mestar> any one
<al-mestar> miusic
<al-mestar> divx
<al-mestar> MP3
<al-mestar> ...
<nosrednaekim> al-mestar: install the divx codecs
<nico3dfx> is there an italian channel?
<nosrednaekim> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<giuseppe> nico3dfx: ciao nico
<romunov> how can i give write permissions to all users of a certain directory, its files nad subfolders?
<romunov> chmod +something something?
<nosrednaekim> romunov: itseasy in konqeuror, right click on the folder, properties, permissions
<romunov> it's greyed out (in dolphin)
<DarkJimmy> got this problem after reinstalling kubuntu, adept updater crashes when applying updates :<
<rothchild> romunov: is it a system folder?
<romunov> no
<romunov> it's a mounted hard drive
<romunov> that i hooked up after i reinstalled kubuntu
<romunov> and now the permissions are all fuzzy
<nosrednaekim> romunov: run "kdesudo dolphin"
<nosrednaekim> DarkJimmy: you can update on the command line "sudo apt-get update"
<Dr_willis> this is a ext2/3 filesystem external drive>
<Dr_willis> ?
<rothchild> sorry OTish but are people actually using dolphin? I ditched it almost immediately
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: i'm on KDE4, so yes the kde4 dolpin rocks.
<romunov> Dr_willis: : it's a fat32 internal hd
<nosrednaekim> but the kde3 dolphin is terrible
<nosrednaekim> romunov: FAT doesn't have permissions.
<Dr_willis> use the umask/uid options in fstab to 'fake' the permissions
<romunov> well, it worked yesterday :D
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: well, now when I try to open adept manager
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: it says: another process in using it
<romunov> Dr_willis: can you decimate that statement? fstab? :>
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: do you have adept manager already running?
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: sorry, but what can I do?
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: well I closed it...
<Dr_willis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_willis> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<romunov> i tried to open the directory "as root", but it will tell me that i don't have enough permission to change the permissions
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: can I kill it from shell?
<romunov> Dr_willis: thanks
<Dr_willis> Opening a directory is not changing the permissions
<rothchild> nosrednaekim: does it have tabs and a terminal like konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: yes.... "sudo killall adept_manager"
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: terminal, yes. tabs, no. split screen, yes.
<warlock_x64> hi
<warlock_x64> ello ppl
<warlock_x64> need some help here plz
<nosrednaekim> hey warlock_x64
<nosrednaekim> whats the problem
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: well, I selected it and push on install request
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: and...
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: then, Apply changes
<nosrednaekim> yes
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: and now it's waiting for headers
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: right?
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: but it seems it's waiting for...don't know what
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: I guess...
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: well well
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: now it's downloading
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: :)
<rothchild> Dr_willis: did you get your mic working?
<Dr_willis> Trying to get it working under kde first. I think skype may be the isssue. :)
<Dr_willis> I can hear my own voice echo now...
<Dr_willis> but not recording it.
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: sorry... do u know if it' big package?
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: shouldn;t be
<rothchild> what are you trying to record with?
<andreas> hello i have a question. what  does it mean when a file ends with .sh?
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: ok, thanks... now I'll be waiting for :-)
<nosrednaekim> andreas: its a shell script
<andreas> a shell script?
<romunov> there's gotta be an easier way to change permissions :D
<andreas> not a programm just a shell script?
<nosrednaekim> andreas: a series of shell commands that are run when you run the file
<andreas> hm...
<andreas> ok now i get it
<andreas> so does the later commands in that file count on the previous one?
<nosrednaekim> andreas: they CAN
<andreas> ok thanks...
<BluesKaj> interesting , I compiled FF 3 Beta 2 , but there are no configure or make files and the only way to launch the browser is from with the shell or run the shellscript from the folder . There are no icons available for the desktop, unless I setup a symlink , which to me is a pita :(
<Dr_willis> heh - got that going.. Now i need to record the grandbaby saying "Grandma! Answer the Phone!" so she can have a ringtone of the kid for her phone. :P
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: did you make insatall?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: you got the precomiled binary
<BluesKaj> yup, jhutchins
<Dr_willis> romunov,  unmount the filesystem. put the proper optuions in fstab. remount it.
<rothchild> Dr_willis: you need the 'capture' channel enabled in kmix too
<BluesKaj> it's a tarfile
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Looks like you need to build a deb that creates/installs menu entries, desktop icons, and file associations.
<andreas> nosrednaekim: what is the relevant of .exe files in windows for linux?
<Dr_willis> andreas,  chmod +x whatever  ----> its now an executable
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: That doesn't mean anything.  I can make a tarball out of a deb.
<andreas> i don't get it
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, hmm, never got my feet wet on building a deb
<jhutchins> andreas: or sh <file> and it'll run.
<nosrednaekim> andreas: there is no direct corrollary.... but .sh and .run come close in most respects
<jhutchins> .sh & .bat maybe.
<andreas> if a make a C programm and compile and link it, what is the result i will get?
<andreas> In windows is a .exe
<andreas> in linux?
<jpatrick> andreas: same, a binary
<jhutchins> andreas: Persumably it's a binary executable with whatever name you choose to give it.
<nosrednaekim> andreas: i'm not a C guy... but I THINK you get a file with no suffix
<jhutchins> andreas: Linux doesn't care about extensions, although it can use them.
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: Depends entirely what name you specify.
<k4ever> hi all, i just tried kubuntu last night.  i like the distro.  my question is how do you guys get the icons to throb (expand) when you click on them?
<andreas> but a binary is just a .o object
<jhutchins> k4ever: desktop configuration/effects.
<andreas> ok so say i got just a file with now extension
<jpatrick> andreas: gcc -o <nameYouWantForExe> source.c
<nosrednaekim> k4ever: its a standard kde effect
<jhutchins> andreas: binary executable - not binary object file.
<andreas> to run it i just click on it
<andreas> ?
<jhutchins> andreas: You'll probably have to make it executable (chmod +x).
<jpatrick> andreas: from terminal: ./nameOfExe
<andreas> jhutchins: but gcc made it executable for me
<andreas> so why we have chmod?
<jhutchins> andreas: How nice.  Go for it.
<k4ever> jhutchins: where do i find it in kcontrol?
<jhutchins> andreas: to change the mode of a file.
<osacie> havin probz with via S3 Unichrome drivers
<jhutchins> k4ever: I just right click the desktop.
<jhutchins> l8r, bkfst.
<jpatrick> andreas: just run it: ./exe
<andreas> ok so in linux programs don't have specific extension like in windows
<andreas> right?
<osacie> linux doesnt use exe files
<andreas> yeah a program can have any extension you want
<jpatrick> andreas: yep
<andreas> and is there a good reason why you would want to make a .sh file?
<k4ever> jhutchins:  i don't see an "effects" option when i right click on the desktop.
<kgfix> andreas: yeah.. Linux identifies files by its attributes and contents rather than their extensions unlike windows, that first needs the correct extension to work at all..
<romunov> my fstab reads like so: /dev/hda1 /data auto user,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<andreas> kgfix: that makes things cleaner thx :)
<romunov> am i missing something, but the option "user" should allow the mounted point to be read by everyone?
<Dr_willis> andreas,  linux is Case Se3nestive and in most cases does not need 'extensions'
<romunov> this is not my case
<romunov> i still cna't access it
<Dr_willis> romunov,  thjats not a proper fstab entry. Im suprised its even mounting
<romunov> it read "nouser" - i changed it to user
<andreas> ok... thanks guys :)
<kgfix> andreas: try removing extensions from some jpeg or png images, Linux would still identify them correctly as jpeg and png images respectively :)
<romunov> and you are right, i can't see the directory structure
<jpatrick> romunov: use Filesystem's in System Settings for fstab editing
<andreas> ok thx bye now
<Dr_willis> romunov,  /dev/hda1 /mnt/filesystem -t vfat  uid=1000,gid=100 0 0
<Dr_willis> would mount it at boot. for a specific user.
<romunov> Dr_willis: will mount it in /mnt/filesystem? i would like to to be /data...
<Dr_willis> romunov,  im stealing soem exaplpes i googled from --> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_MS_Windows_partitions_(FAT,NTFS)
<Dr_willis> romunov,  then change it. :) this is linux...
<Dr_willis> change what you want.
<Dr_willis> the mount point directory MUST MUST exist beforhand..
<romunov> mkay, let's try Dr_willis' order
<Dr_willis> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/  has some good examples also.
<marco__> hi, is it normal that I go in system settings -> network settings, admin mode, change gateway and dns, then I exit (there is no "save" or "appy" enabled button) then everything returns to the badly configured setup
<marco__> I had to manually edit /etc files related with networking
<DarkJimmy> that happens to me too
<marco__> DarkJimmy: very frustrating, isn't it? fortunatly I'm enough expert to do by hand, but since I often suggest kubuntu to novice, I'm scared
<BluesKaj> so where can I find a titorial for building .deb files which will install specifically on (k)ubuntu , not debain ?
<marco__> and seems something that should have been fixed asap, while is in this 8.04 apha too
<nosrednaekim> marco__: it doesn't save it? always worked for me
<BluesKaj> err tutorial
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ask on #ubuntu-motu
<Dr_willis> I recall some service changing those networking files on me ages ago..
<jpatrick> !packguide | BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok nosrednaekim , thx
<Dr_willis> but i forget what was doing it.
<DarkJimmy> my gateway doesn't get saved and I can't update..
<marco__> nosrednaekim: no, it does
<ubotu> BluesKaj: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: or read the logs at KubuntuTutorialsDay
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: sorry, downloading is around 50%... but if I should disconnect now... next time I will only download remaining part or from beginning?
<nosrednaekim> remaining part.... this is odd though thats downloading all of that.... must be alot of updates.
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: yeah... a lot of updates
<marco__> what should I install to manage my wifi connection?
<Dr_willis> depends on your wireless card also marco__
<marco__> would love to have something that simplifies the ethernet - wifi usage, like in windows where multiple "profiles" are allowed and automatically managed
<Dr_willis> I can never get that working under windows either. :)
<marco__> oh, I see... I remember that wireless is hard to support
<kgfix> DarkJimmy: remove the gateway entirely, then Apply, might work! worked for me. :)
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: so, downloades package should be downloaded and not necessary to re-download... right?
<nosrednaekim> giuseppe: yes.
<giuseppe> nosrednaekim: ok, thanks :)
<jhutchins> What linux uses to identify a file is the "magic word" the first data word of a file.  It also allows file associations, but that's arbitrary.  Traditionally, linux executables don't have extensions.
<jhutchins> .sh should specifically be a script meant to run in the sh shell (as opposed to bash, dash, and a dozen other shells).
<nosrednaekim> all of which are capable of running .sh's though
<DarkJimmy> kgfix: wth it works?
<jhutchins> What really determines what it runs in though is the opening characters "#! /bin/sh".
<kgfix> DarkJimmy: well you using kubuntu? and trying to apply the network settings?
<jhutchins> ...or perhaps "#! /bin/bash" or even "#! /usr/bin/perl"
<hungrymouse> how can i get the LaTeX plugin for Kopete to work? currently it makes kopete hang indefinitely when it tries to parse LaTeX.
<romunov> Dr_willis: i've inserted the line you suggested, and i get this message when i try to remount: mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kgfix> DarkJimmy: whats the default gateway addr shown in your settings?
<DarkJimmy> blank
<DarkJimmy> but it's downloading updates now
<kgfix> ok..
<kgfix> check when you are done with the download and when you changed some settings..
<DarkJimmy> I've already destroyed two kubuntu installations in less than 24 hours, I think I should leave it be
<hungrymouse> Darkjimmy, join the club. i managed 3 in my first 24 hours ><
<bazhang> DarkJimmy: new kubuntu user?
<Hamra> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Hamra> !info kde4
<ubotu> Package kde4 does not exist in gutsy
<DarkJimmy> bazhang: yes
<Hamra> can someone point me to a page with a step-by-step or detailed intructions on how to install kde4?
<DarkJimmy> hungrymouse: I'm still on time for a third too
<bazhang> DarkJimmy: dont give up hope; when I started a year ago, I went through a bunch of Suse installs (forgot the number) :}
<hungrymouse> Darkjimmy, what are you actually trying to DO?
<DarkJimmy> install kubuntu, update it, and USE IT
<DarkJimmy> linux hates me
<hungrymouse> DarkJimmy, you've obviously managed to get internet. so adept should have found a load of updates you need, and stuck a thing in your system tray about it.
<bazhang> DarkJimmy: not so serious--the first few weeks are rough for *everybody*
<hungrymouse> DarkJimmy, have you let it download those?
<DarkJimmy> its upgrading the lot
<DarkJimmy> I still have the laptop display problem tho
<kgfix> hey, does adept resume downloads like apt-get does?
<nosrednaekim> kgfix: yes
<gaps> hi peoples
<kgfix> nosrednaekim: does it require some arguments to do so?
<nosrednaekim> kgfix: does so automatically
<kgfix> asking because mine didn't resume by default!
<kgfix> so i started using apt-get instead
<nosrednaekim> kgfix: huh, odd, maybe you unchecked that setting adept_manager
<kgfix> well i tried the front-end that comes with Kubuntu Gutsy
<kgfix> Didn't change any settings. I am sure.
<benpicco> may reiserfs mess with my data? I noticed some strage artifacts in music files I ripped some month ago - so i´m a little concerned...
<marco__> if I install kde4 metapackage, will I be able to choose what kde use at login?
<nosrednaekim> marco__: yes
<marco__> cool, thanks
<joshua> hello all
<gaps> hello
<kreger> hi
<gaps> german people here
<kreger> jup
<bazhang> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gaps> ah sehr gut
<kreger> :-)
<joshua> : )
<gaps> das ist immer gut, probleme hab ich "momentan keine" mein kubuntu läuft auch erst s std
<gaps> 2 std
<kreger> joa meins auch :-D
<bazhang> guys, this is an English channel
<nosrednaekim> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hamra> !de | gaps
<ubotu> gaps: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gaps> treiber loadet gerade
<kreger> where?
<gaps> ich habs gecheckt
<jhutchins> gaps: Not enough of us speak germen here.
<gaps> i understand you
<jhutchins> Which is good of you, but my german is old and rusty, and to the rest here it's just noise.
<gaps> its ok! im speack english, too!
<jhutchins> @kubuntu-de
<jhutchins> gaps: Great.  60 people in the german channel, though, you're very welcome there as well.
<marco__> adept tells  me that kde4 "Breaks", but don't understand what or why... is adept the same as aptitude? I mean, do they use the same index base so I can safely use one or the other?
<marco__> I feel more confortable with command line for system administration...
<nosrednaekim> marco__: did you add the correct repositories?
<marco__> nosrednaekim: I'm using the default ones that come with 8.04... (italian mirror, of course)
<gaps> cu
<marco__> ok, better fix wireless connection installation first :)
<marco__> this is my first laptop.. I do hate laptops and their keyboard, home that I will  become used to it soon
<marco__> any chance to become root? I'm very irritated by the sudo thing
<benpicco> sudo -s
<onishidato> marco__: you can't be root
<kgfix> marco__: su -
<onishidato> marco__: it's safer for you
<marco__> thanks a lot benpicco!
<jhutchins> !sudo | marco__
<ubotu> marco__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | marco
<ubotu> marco: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jhutchins> marco__: It takes some getting used to, but it's a good system.
<marco__> jhutchins: good for normal usage, not at the beginning setup phase of a new pc
<jhutchins> marco__: There are ways to get around it, but try getting used to it first.
<marco__> I have to run a lot of commands / edit config with root privileges now
<jhutchins> marco__: that first link will tell you the options.
<marco__> thanks a lot
<onishidato> hey guys, i can't open the device option of kopete, when i try to reach it, kopete will become frozen. how can i fix this?
<jhutchins> onishidato: Use pidgin instead?
<onishidato> i use kopete to use webcam
<onishidato> pidgin doesn't hvae
<onishidato> :)
<jhutchins> !webcam | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jhutchins> onishidato: Might be good to check those out first, make sure it's working.
<DarkJimmy> by any chance, does anyone know if dell has an irc channel?
<bazhang> DarkJimmy: if they do, they wont be very helpful :]
<bazhang> !irc | DarkJimmy
<ubotu> DarkJimmy: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Lynoure> I'm pretty sure there is no official irc channel for Dell.
<DarkJimmy> I hate these money-hungry corporations..
<Lynoure> I would not do official support on irc either, for technical reasons.
<Lynoure> and my 'corporation' is just 1 person entrepreneurship. :)
<bazhang> haha
<DarkJimmy> woot! beneath a steel sky!!
<bazhang> DarkJimmy: get dosbox
<DarkJimmy> bazhang: dosbox is teh suck
<bazhang> DarkJimmy: zsnes
<DarkJimmy> vmware with windows 3.1 ftw!
<DarkJimmy> *3.11
<marco__> AR5418 wifi chipset, wondering if the "macc info" that I find in google can be safely followed... anyone here that has the same chipset, and can address me to the right module?
<marco__> mmm looks like is not very "free software friendly" or stable :(
<Pennycook> Hey guys, is there any graphical utility for dealing with drive formats?  I've got an NTFS drive (currently mounted and left over from when I switched to Kubu from Windows) and I'm looking to format it in ext3
<kingoftheroots> partitionmagich
<bazhang> !parted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kingoftheroots> !qpart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qpart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<bazhang> Pennycook: see above
<Pennycook> Thanks
<bazhang> no worries
<zismuc> spanish?
<zismuc> Hola
<zismuc> español
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pennycook> Okay, that didn't go so well
<Fredsky> Any one know how I can increase the size of fonts on KDE?
<kingoftheroots> in kcontrol
<benpicco_> in System Settings->Appeance
<Fredsky> That works for the applications but just a little for KDE
<Fredsky> The apps are fine it's kde that is to small to read
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. the 6 yr old. just tossed the wii contrller behind the tv...
<Dr_willis> People donbt relize you DONT have to swing hard with the things...
<Pennycook> qtparted doesn't seem to be doing anything; if I click "format" it claims to have done it, but nothing happens
<Dr_willis> Pennycook,  theres an apply/do the tasks button i belibve
<Dr_willis> you set up th layout how ya want.. hit the apply, and it does all the needed tasks.
<Pennycook> Okay, thanks
<Dr_willis> its called 'commit' :) for some.. well.. reason
<DarkJimmy> gah! adept keeps crashing!
<Dr_willis> That way you can undo/quit and not trash the drive by mistake
<bazhang> DarkJimmy: use the command line instead--much easier
<DarkJimmy> how do I use the command line?
<kingoftheroots> lol
<Dr_willis> apt-get install abs-guide
<jussi01> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> or similer :) is how ya use the command line to install things
<jussi01> DarkJimmy: ^
<Dr_willis> with a sudo of course. :)
<DarkJimmy> yeah, what I meant is what do I type
<bazhang> DarkJimmy: to install something sudo apt-get install packagename to update sudo apt-get update to upgrade sudo apt-get upgrade; the advantage to this is if there is a problem you can read the error messages
<kingoftheroots> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DarkJimmy> ok thanks
<bazhang> no worries
<kirk_> hey
<Pennycook> Dr_willis: I did as you said, and qtparted reported it was completed successfully... But the Disk & Filesystems menu still reports it as being NTFS
<Pennycook> Or will it not have recognised the change?
<Dr_willis> Pennycook,  you may need to reboot for the kernel to see the changes
<Dr_willis> do a  'sudo fdisk -l' perhaps  to see what the disks are..
<ubunturos> I can't get a user defined API to run in Java, even after specifying the classpath. (Asked in ##java - no response)
<Pennycook> Oh, wait, just checked terminal output, it says "Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled"
<Pennycook> And fdisk says it's NTFS too
<Dr_willis> what are you trying to do exactly?
<Pennycook> This was a Windows PC and I installed Kubu onto it.  Now I'm trying to convert all the NTFS drives to ext3 ones.
<kirk_> could anyone enlighten me on how to make a external usb hard drive show up automatically when i boot up the system. i'm running kubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> kirk_: what format?
<kirk_> ext3
<LjL> uhm, didn't KTorrent have a display where you could see a graph of the completed parts of a torrent, and a list of files with their completion status? am i completely confused?
<Dr_willis> Theres plugins for ktorrent that are not enabled by default
<LjL> Dr_willis: oh. that was it. suppose it was enabled by default in some older release... or i had enabled it but didn't remember :)
<Downix> man, porting is harder than I thought
<Pennycook> Dr_willis: Any suggestions?  Running qtparted again brings up the same error in the terminal as it opens
<DarkJimmy> do the packages automatically create links int he K menu, or it depends of the package?
<jussi01> DarkJimmy: it depends on the package - most do,but some dont
<Pennycook> Oh no, only upon clicking sdc1
<jussi01> DarkJimmy: which package are you referring to?
<kirk_> could anyone enlighten me on how to make a external usb hard drive (ext3) show up automatically when i boot up the system. i'm running kubuntu 7.10
<jussi01> kirk_: how do you mount it now?
<kingoftheroots> kirk_, mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdxy
<linuxmce> HALP!
<Pennycook> Is there any easier way to create one big partition out of sdc and make sure it's ext3?
<jussi01> linuxmce: ??
<linuxmce> I have a hagpauge (sp?) 150 pvr doesn't seem to be recognized
<kingoftheroots> erm
<jussi01> linuxmce: on kubuntu?
<linuxmce> ees borked!
<linuxmce> y3p
<linuxmce> yep
<kirk_> it isnt mounted now. i just upgraded to 7.10
<wolf0129> cannot get online on other box. know it is trying to access the internet but is not succeeding
<wolf0129> windows tower is displaying message ip conflict
<Dr_willis> i got a Hauppage 150 - works good with MythTV. You do need to configure the Mythtv to use the card. It dosent auto-see it , and has the wrong thing in one of the pull down menus.
<Dr_willis> byeee
<linuxmce> hmm
<kirk_> it used to be something in the fstab i think.... some line u put in there to make it automount
<wolf0129> can some one help me
<bazhang> wolf0129: what system on the other box?
<wolf0129> kubuntu
<jussi01> !fstab | kirk_
<ubotu> kirk_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bazhang> wolf0129: wired or wireless?
<wolf0129> wired
<bazhang> wolf0129: can you access the machine now?
<wolf0129> no but i have information in front of me
<wolf0129> i know it is a ip settin
<wolf0129> windows recognises the IP conflict
<DarkJimmy> :< this still happens http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/1513/22122007002cv2.jpg
<wolf0129> windows tower recognizes the IP conflict
<bazhang> wolf0129: you talking to me? I may miss it if you dont use my nick in your response as I am in other channels
<wolf0129> bazhang i know that it is a problem in the IP settings
<kingoftheroots> set new ip
<bazhang> wolf0129: if you know then why do you ask? It may be something else
<mauri> how to have a clean 7.10
<wolf0129> bazhang The windows tower displays an IP conflict
<florianr> I am burning an audio CD with K3B ... But I want an autmatic Gap between each title ... Is that possible with k3b? Perhaps I need a plugin?
<mauri> adept still continue to give me eror
<bazhang> wolf0129: problem with a windows machine? ask in ##windows; if you can access the machine using ubuntu/kubuntu then it may be fixed here--provided you give enough info
<wolf0129> bazhang the kubuntu is where my problem is
<anakin_> when i try to rdesktop hostname, i am getting this message saying that local policy does not allow login. checked all the windows configuration i know of, just need to make sure i've not overlooked some rdesktop setting. have I?
<bazhang> wolf0129: you have said you know the problem--why ask here?
<wolf0129> bazhang because i was hoping some might be able to tell me how to set up the ip so that there is no conflict
<wolf0129> bazhang i have the IP info in front of me
<DarkJimmy> thanks for the help, bye!
<kingoftheroots> wolf0129, dhclient3 eth0
<bazhang> wolf0129: if you know the problem then you can fix it; if you want to be sure that is the real problem, then you need access to the machine
<wolf0129> bazhang but how can i fix the IP conflict
<bazhang> wolf0129: if you want help--I'll say this again--you need access to the machine; no idea otherwise
<wolf0129> bazhang thanks
<ubuntu_> hi
<Pennycook> Okya, kernel reboot fixed my issue, but now I'm not allowed to write to it because it's mounted as root/root.. Is it safe to mount a drive as my user, or would it be better off me creating a folder inside that one that I had write access for?  This is my first time messing around with mountpoints really, so I'm a little concerned
<ubuntu_> i installed a pre release of gutsy on a machine
<ubuntu_> will apt-get update bring me up to the stable version?
<bazhang> ubuntu_:  a pre-release?
<ubuntu_> s/update/& upgrade/
<ubuntu_> bazhang: a beta
<bazhang> okay ubuntu, and?
<wolf0129> kub^
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu_> like i said - will my system be the same as a stable release once i've apt-get upgraded? or will there be cruft to remove?
<bazhang> oh I see
<wolf0129> kub^ are you available
<bazhang> ubuntu_: do you have a ton of stuff to back up?
<ubuntu_> bazhang: no, all my personal stuff is on NFS
<althair> Buenas
<bazhang> ubuntu_: you should be okay--that is what I did as well, and no problems so far--though some will swear by a clean install :}
<althair> hello
<bazhang> hi althair
<ubuntu_> bazhang: cheers. have you tried kde4 rc2?
<kingoftheroots> clean install is prob best
<bazhang> ubuntu_: no; waiting for kde4.5 :}
<cumulus> Could someone tell me how I can remove gnome and it's programs from my computer? I though the packet was ubuntu-desktop, but it is marked as not installed
<kingoftheroots> lol
<ubuntu_> cumulus: apt-cache search gnome | cut -d' ' -f 1 | xargs apt-get remove
<bazhang> wow
<althair> does someone know if selecting processor famili (586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX) in the kernel configurarion is ok to use a Core2 Duo?
<ubuntu_> rc2 was screwed up on my machine - titlebars had essence of hung X
<ubuntu_> and apt seemed to barf over file collisions
<bazhang> althair: 32bit or 64 bit is what you are wanting?
<ubuntu_> althair: x86 - prescott afaik
<althair> hum... no because i herd about using 64bits with core2, wich arent "real" 64 bits and you can have problems
<althair> but I have seen in a webpage how configurate a debian kernel to use a core2
<kingoftheroots> althair what kernel.? if i remember 2.6.23-11 has an option only for core duo's.. but 6x86 should work
<althair> and you have the option: intel core 2 duo
<althair> I am using config-2.6.22-14-generic
<jumpkick> is there somewhere to adjust the bass on KDE sound settings?
<Pennycook> Anybody?  I've mounted my new ext3 drive at /music, the owner is coming up as root root (as with the ext3 partition I have mounted as /) but I can't seem to write it; how do I enable writing to the drive?
<althair> I am surprised cause I havent that option
<ubuntu_> Pennycook: man chmod
<bazhang> jumpkick for which app?
<cumulus> To login as root, it's "su | password" right? =S
<althair> and in the webpage says that from 2.6.20 in advance, the kernell has an option for core2 duo
<althair> an specific option
<Pennycook> ubuntu_: When I do that, the GUI properties window doesn't update.  Or is it not supposed to?  I'm just worried it'll automount as 755 everytime instead of as 777
<Downix> Ok, I cannot find which package has sdl in it
<ubuntu_> Pennycook: no idea, i don't use the gui
<markit2> how on earth can it  be that they have choosen a gray icon for the "apply" button even when is enabled??
<Pennycook> ubuntu_: Okay.  If I chmod 777 /dev/sdc1 then, that should work?
 * genii pries his eyes open and pours a coffee
<kingoftheroots> althair, you should have a kernel with MCORE2 enabled not any of 586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX b|cos they are for amd cpus
<Pennycook> Okay, didn't work
<althair> and now, what should I do?
<althair> install a new kernell? the one for 64bit processors is only for amd
<althair> not?
<Taipon> someone german here_
<Taipon> _
<kingoftheroots> althair, zcat /proc/config.gz  |grep MCORE2
<kingoftheroots> not set?
<Taipon> anyone german here?
<althair> kingoftheroots: there are not such file (config.gz) :S
<rothchild> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kingoftheroots> ohk.. you kernel dosent support it then
<althair> but when I downloaded the 7.10 kubuntu I only had 2 options, pc (intel x86) or 64(AMD64)
<kingoftheroots> intel was your choice then since you got a intel cpu
<althair> shall I search for a normal ubuntu kernel?
<kingoftheroots> i would build my own
<althair> yes, I installed that intel version
<kingoftheroots> with make oldconfig
<althair> yes
<althair> this is what i was doing
<althair> but I hadnt found an specific option for core2 duo
<kingoftheroots> before make you must edit .config and set MCORE2
<althair> only the 586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX
<kingoftheroots> in the kernel source dur
<kingoftheroots> no thouse are for amd and cyrix cpu's
<althair> replacing "# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set" by "CONFIG_MCORE2=y"?
<kingoftheroots> althair, .. get the newest kernel form kenel.org. extract it to /usr/src . cd to that path. run make oldconfig then make gconfig and make nessesary changes. then  make bzImage and make modules ; make modules_istall
<althair> ok kingoftheroots, thanks a lot!
<markit2> anyone can tell me how to make bluetooth work? dmesg tells that a bluetooth device has been found, but kbluetooth tells that nothing is available as bluetoot interface
<markit2> (no bluetooth adapter)
<markit2> any idea?
<kingoftheroots> turn on you phone :p
<markit2> kingoftheroots: seems that is a toshiba problem, and I have to use toothset :(
<eshat> what is a good kde programm to make a screencase or to record my desktop ???
<eshat> * screencase=screencast
<kingoftheroots> hmm. normaly its autodetected with you etc  turn on bluetooth on your phone
<kingoftheroots> */with/when
<rothchild> markit2:  is kdebluetoothd started?
<markit2> rothchild: yes, but I'm googling and seems that toshiba has it disabled by default, and you need toshet to enable it, but I've tried and complains about required kernel toshiba support now
<XBehave> what do you need to do a post test?
<darx> hi folks, I need to install kde4 rc2. I'm currently running xubuntu. how can i install it? the kde 4 rc2 page at kubuntu says that kde4 rc2 packages are available for kubuntu 7.10. does that mean I'll have to install kubuntu destop before installing kde4?
<darx> :-)
<darx> anybody home?
<jpatrick> darx: installing kde4 directly should be fine
<darx> cool
<sigma_123> anyone here from south africa?
<LjL> !za
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about za - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> err
<sigma_123> huh? wanted to know if anyone can send the kde4 rc2 live cd 2me
<sigma_123> dont hav da bandwidth to dload it
<LjL> sigma_123: there is a channel #ubuntu-za
<sigma_123> ubuntu-za
<Jabapyth> Ive got an sd card that says its read-only... the "lock" tab isnt in place, but It still wont let me write. :(. Does anyone know whats wrong?
<XBehave> Jabapyth:
<XBehave> Jabapyth: what format is the car? it might be mounted wrong
<Jabapyth> default....i havnt changed it.
<kirk_> hey ppl
<kirk_> no media players will play ANY type of video... any suggestions?
<Downix> do you have any video codecs installed?
<kirk_> i believe
<kirk_> the ones off of Automatix
<Downix> no idea then
<noaxess_kubuntu> !iwl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kirk_> this is horriblwe
<kirk_> switching to 7.10 was stupid
<hydrogen> if you used automatix.. then yes, it was
<kirk_> worked fine on 7.04
<kirk_> played any media
<kirk_> it will play, but the picture is all scrambled up
<kirk_> audio works fine
<kamilos> Hi guys, I updated to kubuntu 7.10. My notebook multimeda keys (volume up/down) does not work. In 7.4 it worked. Do you know what is wrong?
<kirk_> probably the "updated to kubuntu 7.10" part is where u f'd up
<hydrogen> kirk_: in your case, automatix is, and never has been, supported, because it does all sorts of bad things
<kamilos> maybe.. but it is done... now I need to solve it :(
<hydrogen> kamilos: I've not had problems using them in gutsy.. have you checked launchpad to see if there is any bugs reported for your notebook?
<kamilos> hydrogen: launchpad... what is it?
<kirk_> Ummmmmmm.... it didnt work before i used automatix.
<kirk_> which was why i installed the codecs...
<hydrogen> !launchpad | kamilos
<ubotu> kamilos: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<hydrogen> !bugs | kamilos
<ubotu> kamilos: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<kamilos> thank.. I will check the links
<nosrednaekim> mighty quiet around here
<Pennycook> Ok, this is a mighty stupid question... How possible is it to undo a shift-delete?
<Jabapyth> Pennycook: very hard....youll probably need costly software
<ardchoille> Pennycook: Once a file is really deleted, it's gone.
<ardchoille> Pennycook: Daily backups?
<Pennycook> So there's no recovery utility in kubu?
<chemicalvamp> i need a hand with two things. One setting up a partition table. and the other is a refresher on the command "#grub -install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda"
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: ok.... what about the partition table?
<chemicalvamp> well i basicly need a setup like this 100mb boot.. 100gb windows and 60gb backupspace
<chemicalvamp> my linux install is on my USB flash drive
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: why do you need a separate /boot? MBR works fine
<chemicalvamp> to install grub to
<snarkster> could someone point me to an easy manual for installing a different drm?
<jussi01> snarkster: drm?
<snarkster> yah I have mach64 chipset and I need to get mach64 support to have alittle 3d acceleration support
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: you can put grub on the MBR
<DarkLegacy> Guys
<DarkLegacy> I love the .deb system
<DarkLegacy> Seriously
<DarkLegacy> It's even easier to use than Windows installers
<chemicalvamp> where will menu.lst and all that be kept?
<DarkLegacy> There's no stupid license agreements
<DarkLegacy> No repetitive hitting of the next button
<DarkLegacy> Just, enter password, OK, DONE.
<jussi01> snarkster: what does that have to do with drm? (digital right management?)
<jussi01> !enter | DarkLegacy
<ubotu> DarkLegacy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: oh... true... never mind you are right :D
<DarkLegacy> Sorry. :(
<jussi01> DarkLegacy: :)
<DarkLegacy> :)
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: you could have them on your flash drive
<snarkster> DRM in linux world is Direct Resolution Management
<snarkster> i think
<jussi01> snarkster: ahh...
<snarkster> 3d support
<chemicalvamp> ide like them on my harddrive
<nosrednaekim> Direct rendering Management
<snarkster> yes thank you I havent had coffey yet.
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: ok, well, thats definately possible
<chemicalvamp> yeah i have it set up on my old harddrive.. just got a new one today
<romunov> Dr_willis: i found the right setting: /dev/hda7 /mnt/WINME vfat auto,umask=0000 0 0
<chemicalvamp> so whats the command for partitioner?
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: grab qtparted
<faLUCE> hi. given myfile.wav , how can i split it in part1.wav, part2.wav and part3.wav  (with starting times = 0 seconds for part1, 3 minutes and 5 seconds for part2, 5 minutes for part3) ? thnks
<chemicalvamp> nosrednaekim i have it
<theunixgeek> How do I install libqt.so.1 on Ubuntu?
<snarkster> apt-get install libqt
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: run it..
<theunixgeek> snarkster: thanks; I'll try that
<theunixgeek> snarkster: there's no such thing as libqt.
<snarkster> hold please
<jussi01> theunixgeek: libqt-mt iirc
<theunixgeek> jussi01: sudo apt-get install libqt-mt iirc
<theunixgeek> ?
<jussi01> theunixgeek: leave the iirc of ;)
<jussi01> off*
<theunixgeek> ok
<nickname00000> hi all
<snarkster> im searching to verify in synaptic
<theunixgeek> jussi01: doesn't exist
<jussi01> theunixgeek: IIRC - if i remember correctly ;)
<theunixgeek> jussi01: what's iirc?
<jussi01> theunixgeek: ^^
<theunixgeek> what?
<jussi01> if i remember correctly
<theunixgeek> ooh
<theunixgeek> ok
<messiah> hello
<nickname00000> i'd like to try kde 4.0 : what do you suggest me, to download kubuntu 7.10 kde4.0 live cd or kubuntu 8.04 and install kde 4.0 there?
<jussi01> !kde4 | nickname00000
<ubotu> nickname00000: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<messiah> oh... i thought the last kubuntu was 7.10
<jussi01> have a look at the last link
<theunixgeek> messiah: it is.... :P
<jussi01> messiah: it is - 8.04 is not released yet
<messiah> ah...
<messiah> ok ok, thank you ^
<theunixgeek> libqt.so.1
<surgy> i need a program that will convert avi and divx to smv, can anyone help?
<nickname00000> 8.04 is on alpha 2 right now
<jussi01> !find libqt.so.1
<surgy> !smv
<ubotu> Package/file libqt.so.1 does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> hmmm
<messiah> am new here, i have just installed 7.10 yesterday, what i have to do in order to listen mp3 and view avi for example?
<nickname00000> what do you suggest me? to try alpha 2 of kubuntu 8.04 and install there kde4rc2?
<jussi01> !mp3 | messiah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> messiah: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<romunov> messiah: you probably have amarok installed - just run it. it will ask you to install mp3 support
<snarkster> theunixgeek: are you running kde or console
<theunixgeek> messiah: what's your main language?
<messiah> spanish
<jussi01> !es | messiah
<ubotu> messiah: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<theunixgeek> snarkster: I'm using GNOME, but I know QT is kde-related
<messiah> arigatou gozaimas :D
<nosrednaekim> messiah: install "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<snarkster> yuck gnome
<jussi01> !info libqt-mt
<ubotu> Package libqt-mt does not exist in gutsy
<theunixgeek> snarkster: I like both
<surgy> anyone?
<theunixgeek> jussi01: did it use to exist?
<theunixgeek> surgy: what?
<snarkster> apt-get install libqt3-mt
<jussi01> theunixgeek: ^
<theunixgeek> I'll try that
<jussi01> theunixgeek: I always forget the  3 ;)
<surgy> i need a converter to convert avi and divx into smv format
<theunixgeek> it says it's already installed and the newest version. :(
<theunixgeek> surgy: VLC plays all video formats you can think of
<surgy> yeah but in order for me to move them onto my mp3 player it needs to be in smv format
<theunixgeek> ho
<theunixgeek> *oh
<snarkster> theunixgeek: what version of qt do you want to install?
<theunixgeek> snarkster: 3 or later
<snarkster> ok then try apt-get install libqt4-core
<theunixgeek> it's installing! :D
<theunixgeek> nope :(
<theunixgeek> still doesn't work
<jussi01> theunixgeek: what are you trying to do exactly?
<wraithmagi> anyone know of a way to force the system tray applet use 2 rows of icons instead of one?
<snarkster> get rid of gnome and oinstall kde. :D
<Artimus> wraithmagi: Try making the panel taller...
<theunixgeek> jussi01: run a program that says "cannot open shared object file"
<Artimus> wraithmagi: I had the same problem, I set it to a custom size of 48pixels
<theunixgeek> "error while loading shared libraries: libqt.so.1: cannot open share object file"
<Artimus> (right click on panel, configure panel)
<theunixgeek> snarkster: do you think that'll work?
<jussi01> theunixgeek: which program...
<theunixgeek> jussi01: mek
<theunixgeek> jussi01: http://www.linux-france.org/prj/mek/
<ziutek> pojebalo was oO?
<snarkster> theunixgeek: no i have no idea really. :)
<theunixgeek> jussi01: hopefully you speak French :P
<wraithmagi> configure panel doesn't give that option... just which to show/hide etc....
<jussi01> theunixgeek: nope...
<theunixgeek> snarkster: well, the website says that in KDE the library is already on the system....
<theunixgeek> I'll try that.
<Artimus> wraithmagi: Set the size to Custom
<wraithmagi> already have done.
<Artimus> wraithmagi: You're on the Arrangement tab, right?
<wraithmagi> yup.
<wraithmagi> have length set to 95% tho.
<wraithmagi> hang about.
<Artimus> Shouldn't matter
<Artimus> I'm set to 99%
<surgy> so noone can help me convert a file from avi to smv?
<Artimus> Not sure what to tell you.  I had issues when I had my panel size set to normal.  That's when I switched to a custom size of 48 pixels.  Now I've got two rows
<wraithmagi> yeah... doesn't matter.
<wraithmagi> er....
<wraithmagi> hang on...
<nosrednaekim> make your taskbar font smaller
<wraithmagi> ???
<romunov> surgy: have you tried googling "avi 2 smv" or something similar?
<surgy> yes
<surgy> all i find is windows tools
<surgy> and i cant seam to find anything for linux
<theunixgeek> does kubuntu-desktop have the normal Kubuntu apps?
<Artimus> theunixgeek: It's a meta package, yes
<theunixgeek> yay :)
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek: yeah
<gon> !frost wire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frost wire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wraithmagi> guess I'll work on it later.... thx any way artimus.
<vzduch> !info frostwire
<jussi01> !frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Artimus> wraithmagi: Have you tried setting it taller than 48 pixels?
<theunixgeek> what's that one website that gives you a list of all the sudo apt-get remove's that you need to keep a pure KDE desktop and completely remove GNOME since removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove all the GNOME apps?
<vzduch> I say, use gtk-gnutella
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek: I think that if you use apt0tude it will remove the dependencies
<jussi01> !purekde | theunixgeek
<ubotu> theunixgeek: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<theunixgeek> thanks
<surgy> !smv converter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smv converter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surgy> fuck it
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jussi01> a little late  nosrednaekim  ;p
<nosrednaekim> yup.
<ed__> Hi people!!!
<theunixgeek> why didn't surgy just google it :P
<theunixgeek> ed__: Hi ed__!
<awen_> anybody else here using kubuntu hardy on a laptop?
<theunixgeek> awen_: #kubuntu+1 I think
<ed__> Please help me
<jussi01> awen_: #ubuntu+1 for hardy stuff
<nosrednaekim> #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> !ask | ed__
<ubotu> ed__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<theunixgeek> !ask | ed__
<theunixgeek> woops :P
<awen_> nosrednaekim: thx
<theunixgeek> ed__: what do you need help with?
<Flare183> !language >surgy
<theunixgeek> awen_: yah, #ubuntu+1
<Flare183> !language > surgy
<theunixgeek> Flare183: he's gone
<ed__> I cen't connect to ICQ(copete)
 * Flare183 says crap
<theunixgeek> ed__: Kopete
<theunixgeek> not Copete
 * Flare183 says wrong person/channel
<theunixgeek> :P
<theunixgeek> lol almost all KDE things begin with K
<awen_> yep... the #kubuntu+1 looked so empty :)
<ed__> O i'm sory. I litle speek ing
<theunixgeek> awen_: did you ask your question there anyway? ;)
<jussi01> ed__: your language?
<ed__> Russian
<jussi01> !ru | ed__
<ubotu> ed__: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<awen_> theunixgeek: no :P
<theunixgeek> !russian | ed__
<theunixgeek> awen_: do it anyway; they're quite helpful there :)
<jussi01> awen_: #ubuntu+1 covers both
<ed__> Thanks for help!
<awen_> theunixgeek: i know... i'm very helpful :)
<osacie> ello ppl
<nosrednaekim> hey osacie
<voonte> I'm about to try Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 2 out (with KDE4). Which is the easiest way to get Kubuntu installed without a CD or USB?
<benpicco> Hi,i´m wondering what to to to avoid the taskbar displaying all windows on all desktops when compiz is enabled
<nosrednaekim> voonte: with vmware from within windows
<osacie> great news....new updates r available for Kununtu 7.10 - KDE 4.5 patch
<jussi01> !netinstall | voonte
<ubotu> voonte: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<nosrednaekim> benpicco: you need the compiz-kicker app.
<jussi01> osacie: no, kde 4,5 does not exist
<nosrednaekim> benpicco: but there isn't a package for it.
<voonte> Wow, thanks :)
<jussi01> :)
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: in backport's NEW
<blizzzek> hi
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: awesome :D
<benpicco> i´ve already installed kicker-compiz from kde-look and switched to compiz windowbar and compiz desktopmanager nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> benpicco: you need to add kicker compiz as the taskbar applet
<sat_> I can't find the shutdown icon, but i can see hibernate, logout, etc. In ubuntu, I installed kubuntu package.
<jpatrick> benpicco: yep, they're both in Hardy and stuck in gutsy-backports NEW till someone pulls them out from there
<small_stripes> ctrl + alt + backspace
<sat_> How can I get shutdownd icon. I can't find the shutdown icon, but i can see hibernate, logout, etc. In ubuntu, I installed kubuntu package.
<nosrednaekim> sat_: did you modify your kdm settings? make sure all users have permission to shut down
<sat_> i didn't modify kdm seetings. currenlty, to shutdown: I logout and then shutdown. It's a 2 step process. I'm trying to get back the shutdown button
<sat_> nosrednaekim:   i didn't modify kdm seetings. currenlty, to shutdown: I logout and then shutdown. It's a 2 step process. I'm trying to get back the shutdown button
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<nosrednaekim> sat_: same thing happened to me infact....it fixed itself with some update..
<jussi01> sat_: you need to make kde the default window manager
<benpicco> nosrednaekim: i´ve installed the .deb file from http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=46021 again, there are both the desktop switcher and the taskbar compiz apps active, i can't find an app called kicker-compiz
<nosrednaekim> benpicco: you may need to configure the taskbar to only show tasks from the active desktop?
<sat_> jussi01:  i think it's kde is the default. How can i check that, pls?
<ardchoille> sat_: is "offer shutdown options" checked in your session manager? system settings > Advanced > Session Manager
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: ah thanks.. thats what I was thinking of. I forgot where it was though ;)
<benpicco> nosrednaekim: there is no such option avaliable as there is only one real virtual desktop, the other ones are managed by compiz
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: yw
<nosrednaekim> benpicco: yeah, I think what you need to do is set the #of desktops in compiz to 4(or whatever # you have)
<sat_> ardchoille:  how can i go to system seetings. i'm trying to find that.
<jussi01> sat_: bottom of the kmenu
<jussi01> or top..
<nosrednaekim> im not talking about horizontal desktop size, I'm talking about the setting for # of desktops that in the same tab in the dialog
<ardchoille> sat_: I'm not sure where it is in the menus, but you can alt+f2 and ype in systemsettings
<ardchoille> *type
<benpicco> nosrednaekim: than 1 get Nr.*Nr_Horz
<benpicco> I
<nosrednaekim> what>
<benpicco> the total amout of desktops
<nosrednaekim> what happens?
<benpicco> i have 3 horozontal desktops as a prism, iif i set the total size to , i get 9
<benpicco> to 3
<sat_> ardchoille: i checked. "offer shutdown option" is checked.
<ardchoille> sat_: Ok, now you should have more options when you log out
<nosrednaekim> benpicco: oh.... so what if you set horizontal to 1 and total to 3?
<benpicco> nosrednaekim: than the desktops don't act as a prism anymore, if i switch between them, all windows are like minimized on the current and faded in on the other desktop
<nosrednaekim> oh
<nosrednaekim> benpicco: I have no idea... it worked on my system
<jussi01> benpicco: try #compiz-fusion
<benpicco> ok
<sat_> ardchoille:    it was already cheked. so, i don't difference - still shutdown is missing.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<josei> hola hola
<josei> que tal
<jussi01> !es | josei
<ubotu> josei: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<erkan_> selam
<romunov> great, title bars disappeared again
<romunov> damn it, compiz
<nosrednaekim> romunov: alt+f2 "kwin --replace"
<ArtVandelay300> hello everyone
<nosrednaekim> hello ArtVandelay300
<ArtVandelay300> im usre this happens all the time but i was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to help me with a small issue
<nosrednaekim> ArtVandelay300: ask away.
<ArtVandelay300> related to dmraid and my ntfs drive
<nosrednaekim> the more common it is, the easier :D
<ArtVandelay300> hahah i bet
<nosrednaekim> oh... I don't do raid....
 * nosrednaekim believes in hardware raid.
<nosrednaekim> :D
<ArtVandelay300> i know i wish i had the money for it
<nosrednaekim> yeah well, ask anyway, someone else might know
<ArtVandelay300> i can see the array using dmraid  -r
<ArtVandelay300> i go into disk & file systems and try to mount/enable and i get an error
<ArtVandelay300> The system reported: $MFT has invalid magic.
<ArtVandelay300> theres more but i dont want to spam the channel
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin | ArtVandelay300
<ubotu> ArtVandelay300: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ArtVandelay300> wow thanks
<ArtVandelay300> An error occurred while loading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org:
<ArtVandelay300> :(
<nosrednaekim> ArtVandelay300: and if noone can help you here ( holidays is making some people scarce) you can always post on the ubuntu forums
<ArtVandelay300> yeah ill do that
<jussi01> ArtVandelay300: it works fine here - maybe remove the trailing : ??
<ArtVandelay300> i enjoy chat as it can be a little more personal.  I found forum topic like my issue but all of them have deal with actually installing on the raid...i just need to get access to the array as a storage drive.  Kubuntu is already installed on my ide drive just fine
<jussi01> !raid | ArtVandelay300
<ubotu> ArtVandelay300: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<numpy> hola people
<jussi01> !es | numpy
<ubotu> numpy: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ArtVandelay300> anyone know how to get audio over hdmi?
<nosrednaekim> !hdmi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdmi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !spdif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spdif - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<benpicco> i don't know if the latest fglrx driver supports it
<ArtVandelay300> yeah thats what i was thinking
<jussi01> ArtVandelay300: are you talking about adding a audio track to a hdmi moviie?
<ArtVandelay300> nah
<benpicco> is there such a device in alsamixer?
<jussi01> benpicco: there is a program yes
<jussi01> benpicco: just type that in terminal
<pizzicato`> good evening
<benpicco> hi pizzicato`
<benpicco> jussi01: ?
<pizzicato`> unable to save bookmarks in /home/pizzicato/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xmll Report error was : permession denied"
<jussi01> pizzicato`: its a known bug
 * nosrednaekim shudders
<mgdm> Is http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php still the best way to install KDE4?
<ArtVandelay300> ive decided that ubuntu hates my g chipset
<pizzicato`> how can I fix?
<jussi01> mdno
<ArtVandelay300> ive decided that ubuntu hates my 690g chipset
<jussi01> mgdm: no
<jussi01> !kde4 | mgdm
<ubotu> mgdm: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<mgdm> jussi01: thanks very much
<jussi01> :)
<pizzicato`> jussi01: do u have idea how can I fix this bug?
<jussi01> pizzicato`: just either remove the file (lose any bookmarks for dolphin) or change the file bact your owner ship
<jussi01> Trevinho: hi
<pizzicato`> ok thanks
<jussi01> pizzicato`: it is caused by using the "open as root" button in dolphin
<pizzicato`> ok thanks.. now I have another problem.. I can't do apt-get ... it find an error
<jussi01> pizzicato`: what is the error?
<pizzicato`> when I run sudo apt-get update linux says me "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.""
<pizzicato`> solved
<pizzicato`> :) thanks jussi01
<jussi01> pizzicato`: so run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rysiek|pl|afk> hi guys
<rysiek|pl|afk> I am trying to build kmobiletools, but those need an "rfcommsocketdevice.h" file - it ought to be in the "kdebluetooth-dev" package, but there is no such package
<rysiek|pl|afk> I tried searching packages.ubuntu.com, no luck. found a launchpad entry about the package bein added, but... it hasn't, as it would seem. any ideas?
<jussi01> !info kmobiletools
<ubotu> kmobiletools: KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 128 kB, installed size 484 kB
<jussi01> rysiek|pl|afk: its in the repos, why compile?
<rysiek|pl|afk> jussi01: yeah, but 4.3.3 does not work (fully) with my nokia
<daedalus__> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007-01-R1b-1.1 (gutsy), package size 950 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<rysiek|pl|afk> jussi01: it seems it needs the gammu engine support, and that was added in 0.5.x series
<al-mestar> pls i need codec video
<rysiek|pl|afk> al-mestar: no. you need a video codec
<rysiek|pl|afk> al-mestar: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rysiek|pl|afk> al-mestar: or google for mplayer codecs
<bioman> mplayer codec: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<al-mestar> thanks
<t00na> hello
<t00na> I just upgraded to Gutsy
<t00na> I just wiped my HD, reinstalled with a Gutsy CD.
<t00na> oh, there's my problem
<t00na> this isn't Gutsy...
<t00na> nevermind!
<SSJ_GZ> that was easy
<awag22> lol
<awag22> that was semi funny
<thomas> naaaaabend
<t00na> oh, yeah it is.
<awag22> lol
<awag22> welcome back
<thomas> ups...its english
<rysiek|pl|afk> t00na: cat /etc/issue
<t00na> 7.10
<t00na> okay
<thomas> is here someone from germany?
<XBehave> thats gutsy
<Hirvinen> !de | thomas
<ubotu> thomas: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thomas> thanks
<t00na> okay
<rysiek|pl|afk> humm
<rysiek|pl|afk> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<t00na> so I just installed.
<t00na> Fresh install/
<XBehave> and.....
<t00na> Booted up, logged in fine. Then it was like, "Hey! there are restricted drivers! You can has!!!"
<thomas> naabend
<t00na> So I was like "Can has?" and it installed them for me.
<t00na> rebooted 'cause it said to.
<noppe> does ubuntu patch wine or package vanilla-wine?
<t00na> Then it was like "Hey! You have a bunch of updates! Do you want?" so I went through the little updatey thingy in the tray icon, told it to install, then left for lunch.
<t00na> Came back, and it said "Couldn't commit changes... breaking packages"
<rysiek|pl|afk> noppe: wine, imho, why?
<t00na> So I tried again, same thing.
<t00na> Then it told me there was a distro upgrade available.
<rysiek|pl|afk> t00na: known bug, unfortunately
<t00na> SRSLY?
<rysiek|pl|afk> t00na: in konsole: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<rysiek|pl|afk> t00na: YRLY
<t00na> O, KTHX
<XBehave> noppe: wine have a ubuntu repo IIRC and i dont think ubuntu patch the 1 in our repos
<rysiek|pl|afk> t00na: knopbai
<t00na> OH NOES
<rysiek|pl|afk> wurs meh buckit
<t00na> $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<jhutchins> !wine
<t00na> ...
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<noppe> mmh, okay. and rysiek|pl|afk, because the application I'd like to use with wine on a different distro apparently runs fine on ubuntu, according to the wine's appdb .
<t00na> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/multiverse Sources
<t00na> Fetched 3B in 1s (2B/s)
<t00na> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<t00na> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<t00na> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<t00na> tuna@supertunacomp:~$
<t00na> oh, duh!
<rysiek|pl|afk> t00na: don't do that
<rysiek|pl|afk> t00na: don't flood
<rysiek|pl|afk> t00na: use a pastebin
<jussi01> !paste | t00na
<ubotu> t00na: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<t00na> sorry, i thought it would be small enough that no one would mine...
<jhutchins> t00na: 1) Close other programs/windows dealing with packages,
<t00na> s/mine/mind/
<jhutchins> !aptfix | t00na 2)
<ubotu> t00na 2): If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<t00na> jhutchins: yeah, i just noticed I still had the updatey thing open :P
<jhutchins> t00na: That'll do it.
 * t00na must wrap presents with mother, BRB if apt fails :)
<padey> can anyone help me with kopete? damn msn doesn't seem to work :( it errors on me and crashes as soon as I log in :/ wtf? yahoo seems to work just fine
<jussi01> padey: new install?
<padey> yupp
<jussi01> padey: its a known bug - it will go away once you update
<padey> moved from suse to kubuntu yesterday
<jussi01> :)
<jhutchins> padey: There are other msn programs too.
<jhutchins> padey: BTW please keep the language family friendly.
<padey> yeah but don't want to use a whole program only for msn, it would be an honour :O
<rysiek|pl|afk> rofl
<mgdm> Hmm, I've got dependency problems here
<jussi01> padey: hehe, well just do your updates and all is good :)
<jussi01> mgdm: ?
<padey> thanks :)
 * rysiek|pl|afk has updates! w00t
<t00na> okay, now something funny happened
<mgdm> jussi01: I'm just pastebinning the output
<t00na> paste coming, three lines...
<t00na> Configuration file `/etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc'
<t00na>  ==> File on system created by you or by a script.
<t00na>  ==> File also in package provided by package maintaine
<rysiek|pl|afk> t00na: Y
<t00na> okay
<rysiek|pl|afk> t00na: install new version
<rysiek|pl|afk> seriously, guys, we *have* to get adept to be able to handle config diffs
<t00na> it workey!
<t00na> KTHXBAI
 * jussi01 sighs...
<rysiek|pl|afk> gosh, I would *love* to see that t00na got near a real true lolcat
<jussi01> !away | rysiek|pl
<ubotu> rysiek|pl: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<rysiek|pl> jussi01: yeah, sorry about that
<mgdm> jussi01: I try to install, and I get http://pastebin.ca/828988, then if I do apt-get -f install, I get http://pastebin.ca/828986
<mgdm> (I uploaded them in reverse order, for some weird reason :)
<jussi01> mgdm: you need to remove the old kde4 packages first iirc
<mgdm> jussi01: Hmm, I wasn't aware that I had any installed, maybe I did and forgot
<jussi01> mgdm: as the first line says: Remove previous KDE 4 packages, they are not compatible (apt-get remove kdelibs5 kde4base-data kde4libs-data)
<padey> "kopete is already the newest version." :O still crashes
<mgdm> jussi01: Ok, will do, but I haven't installed KDE4 before, to my knowledge
<jussi01> padey: hmmm, got updates repo turned on?
<padey> updates repo? :S
<rysiek|pl> padey: paste on a pastebin what you get from: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> padey: go to adept - manage repositories - check its on there - also try fetch updates button in adept
<ax1s> kopete is not letting me specify webcam port
<ax1s> even if i change it for my account, it still wants to use 68xx
<padey> jussi01: I turned all of the repo's on, still nothing :P
<jhutchins> !info kopete
<padey> what is the latest version of kopete?
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 7140 kB, installed size 19708 kB
<ax1s> how do i check which version is with feisty
<ax1s> it seems this bug only happnes after upgrading to gutsy
<Dragnslcr> Version of Kopete in the repository is 0.12.7
<jussi01> !info kopete feisty
<padey> that is what I have
<assilva> corpKing> !es
<assilva> <ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<assilva> * vicpaolo saiu (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<assilva> <jughead> Hi, What software should I use in Kubuntu for managing partitions?  I just added a hard drive to my fileserver and I need to make a couple of ext3 partitions on it.
<assilva>  
<ax1s> padey: are yu having issues?
<assilva> * Loaded log from Mon Dec 10 21:42:26 2007
<assilva>  
<assilva> * A conversar em #kubuntu
<assilva> * Tópico para #kubuntu é: Topic for #kubuntu:  Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC2 Package & LiveCD http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken.
<assilva> * Tópico para #kubuntu colocado por jussi01 a Mon Dec 17 19:48:04 2007
<hydrogen> ..
<assilva> * murchadh` (n=user@ptr-65-249.btm.cpe.ip.airwire.ie) entrou em #kubuntu
<assilva> <ax1s> how do i check which version is with feisty
<assilva> * vit___ (n=vit@201.210.235.220) entrou em #kubuntu
<assilva> <ax1s> it seems this bug only happnes after upgrading to gutsy
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 7108 kB, installed size 19632 kB
<assilva> * Janko_25 saiu (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<padey> yeah, msn doesn't work at all
<ax1s> hrm 4.3.5.8 vs 4.3.5.6
<jussi01> padey: its not kopete that needs updating - its one of the other packages - make sure your system is fully updated and it will work!
<ax1s> padey: installed libjasper-runtime ?
<assilva> jussi01, vai se fusder filha da puta
<jussi01> !en | assilva
<ubotu> assilva: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mgdm> jussi01: works now, ta
<assilva> jussi01, fodasse
<rysiek|pl> !es | assilva
<ubotu> assilva: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jussi01> mgdm: :)
<padey> installed it, didn't help :(
<ax1s> nobody else has tried changing default webcam port with gutsy?
<padey> yeah, I updated a couple of times now
<jussi01> padey: is your system completely up to date?
<ax1s> padey: run it from the console kopete --nofork
<ax1s> padey: and see what it says when it quits
<jussi01> padey I had the issue myself
<ax1s> hw can i force the old version of kopete to install?
<ax1s> older*
<padey> kopete: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:
<padey> klauncher said: Unknown protocol ''
<ax1s> wacky
<ax1s> and your sources.list have repos enabled, not just cdrm?
<padey> yupp
<jussi01> padey: got to adept - file - manage repositories - third tab (updates) make sure first 2 boxes are clicked
<ax1s> i dunno man.. gutsy has broken just about evernthing for me
<XBehave> how do i find out the ip of a computer on a local network?
<XBehave> i can see its samba share in dolphin
<padey> yupp, all of them are already ticked
<jussi01> padey: ok, try updating from the terminal - sudo apt-get update
<ax1s> XBehave: ifconfig in terminal
<padey> done that to :D
<jussi01> padey: do you now have the little package box on the taskbar?
<jussi01> orange one
<Dragnslcr> XBehave- you could try just pinging it
<XBehave> Dragnslcr: pinging what? the name?
<Dragnslcr> XBehave- yeah
<benpicco_> hi, how to find out what caused a kernel panic?
<padey> I only have kwallet that almost looks like a package :/ nothing else, except soundmixer
<ax1s> 0.12.4 vs 0.12.7
<rysiek|pl> padey: in konsole: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<ax1s> how do i revert to the older version of kopete
<XBehave> didnt work but thanks
<jussi01> ax1s: grab the old deb, then sudo dpkg -i olddeb.deb
<padey> hehe, that totally did stuff but still didn't help
<ax1s> jussi01:  thx ..
<jussi01> padey: you may need to log out and in / restart for it to take... I think it was one of the kio packages
<padey> thanks, I'll do that :)
<ax1s> how do i force the package not to upgrade
<jussi01> ax1s: man apt-get
<jussi01> ax1s: there is info in there abbout it
<jussi01> !pin | ax1s
<ubotu> ax1s: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Olof[M]> Hello. I have a problem. Kubuntu isn't installing updates correctly (which has led me to other problems)
<jussi01> Olof[M]: what exactly does it tell you?
<ax1s> pinning.. thx g
<Olof[M]> it tells me the latest update is installed, but they're all outdated
<ax1s> gonna see if the old version lets me change ports, before installing feisty again and checking that
<ax1s> thx jussi
<jussi01> Olof[M]: outdated? what do you mean?
<Olof[M]> jussi01: I think it's called Package handler or similar?
<jussi01> Olof[M]: adept?
<Olof[M]> anyways, it tells me the latest update is installed
<Olof[M]> amarok for an example
<Olof[M]> It's at 1.4.3, even though 1.4.8 just was released.
<jussi01> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 9618 kB, installed size 31020 kB
<jussi01> !info amarok feisty
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 14853 kB, installed size 33992 kB
<jussi01> Olof[M]: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Olof[M]> I am not sure, how can I see that?
<jussi01> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Olof[M]> (it's not  my computer. but I'm forced to use it as for now)
<Olof[M]> konsole said: No LSB modules are available.
<jussi01> Olof[M]: ok, give me: uname -a
<Olof[M]> Linux Gammal 2.6.17-12-generic #2 SMP Mon Jul 16 19:37:58 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Olof[M]> does that mean it hasn't been updated since july 16th?
<jussi01> Olof[M]: that seems to be an older version of ubuntu
<Olof[M]> older than what?
<jussi01> Olof[M]: mine is: Linux jussi 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<jussi01> !gutsy | Olof[M]
<ubotu> Olof[M]: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Olof[M]> jussi01: installing this. does it mean I have to format? do I have to burn a boot-cd?
<blekos> hi, i'd like an explanation on the following matter. I messed up me pc. I reinstalled Kubuntu [only the root, the home remained intact]. Then I copied from my external HD an old back to my pc. Finally I installed the backup on my pc (that is I tried to do a full restore from the linux on the linux)
<jussi01> !upgrade | Olof[M]
<Olof[M]> I'm not used to using linux at all.
<ubotu> Olof[M]: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hirvinen> Sounds like edgy. 2.6.17-12 I mean.
<blekos> why dont I see any changes? Should the back up be on a different partition/ hd than the one doing restore?
<jussi01> Hirvinen: yeah, I ws thinking that also
<jussi01> !info amarok edgy
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<jussi01> yep, edgy
<Hirvinen> It' the same as on my edgy box.
<jussi01> Olof[M]: you need to upgrade through the versions one at a time, or back up and install all over again.
<Olof[M]> jussi01: ok, but since I can't see what LSB I'm using, should I install from the first? 4.** whatever?
<Olof[M]> LTS, not lbs.
<jussi01> Olof[M]: no - you are on edgy
<Olof[M]> ok
<whodat> say I've downloaded kdelirc and mythbuntu-lirc-generator via adept manager.  How would i go about running on of these programs if they don't appear in my application menu?
<jussi01> Olof[M]: I would recommend a clean install of gutsy if backing up is not a problem.
<Olof[M]> backing up is a problem :(
<jussi01> !install | Olof[M]
<ubotu> Olof[M]: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Olof[M]> no external devices, only broken harddrives.
<whodat> I'm missing a fundamental concept on how to run programs that don't add themselves to application menus
<jussi01> Olof[M]: oh, ouch. well I dont recommend doing much with out backing up first
<Olof[M]> :/
<whodat> and don't "tell noobs" what commands to use inside a terminal
<jussi01> Olof[M]: try turning on backports repository - it has some newer versions of programs
<Olof[M]> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Olof[M]> ok
<jussi01> Olof[M]: in the package manager , go to the menu and choose manage repositories, then go to the updates tab and make sure they are all ticked
<steff> Hello, somebody knows how to run a script automatically when coming out from hibernation?
<blekos> could someone inform me if it is neccessary the file to restore a back up should be on a different partition than the one making the restore to?
<jhutchins> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<jussi01> ok, IM off to bed. night all!
<jhutchins> blekos: No.
<Olof[M]> I can't find any tabs in "manage repositories"
<blekos> thnx
<jhutchins> blekos: Simplest example is config files, you copy the file to config.bak, make a change, decide you don't like it, copy config.bak back to config.
<nando> alguien habla español
<jhutchins> !es blekos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es blekos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !es | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<blekos> well I had made a backup with simple backup but when I did a restore from terminal didnt see my old progrs etc
<jhutchins> !easysources | Olof[M] See if this helps
<ubotu> Olof[M] See if this helps: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Olof[M]> you've lost me though. am I still supposed to install the latest updates? (edgy to feisty to gutsy)
<Olof[M]> or will that help me in some other way?
<al-mestar> pls audio codec
<romunov> al-mestar: to play mp3s or...?
<al-mestar> yes
<jpatrick> !mp3 | al-mestar
<ubotu> al-mestar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jamster545> hello
<jamster545> hello?
<jpatrick> hi jamster545
<jamster545> i just pgraded to gutsy and now GRUB shows 3 different ubuntu selections
<jamster545> upgraded*
<jpatrick> probably just different kernels
<jamster545> yes but i am not quite sure which one to use. i had two before because i used the wrong button in adept and it gave me both of them as 7.04, but now all are 7.10 with different numbers after the version
<romunov> jpatrick: thanks for the help with the mp3 issue :>
<romunov> i was away
<jpatrick> jamster545: the top one should be just fine
<jpatrick> romunov: no problem
<jamster545> jpatrick: i think one has 7.10.xx-12 one is 7.10.xx-16 and another is 7.10.xx-15 note the xx is the number ithat i dont remember
<romunov> jamster545: search the ubuntu package manager?
<jamster545> romunov: i have it installed already
<jamster545> i just have 3 of them showing up in GRUB
<romunov> ai, sorry, i'm not following 100% - ok then :)
<jamster545> np
<jpatrick> jamster545: the one I have is Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<jpatrick> jamster545: make sure it's a linux-image package you've installed
<jamster545> ok. should i use the one with the highest (7.10.xx-16) then?
<jamster545> jpatrick: is that ok? and then i know there is a way, i cant remember how, to edit the GRUB menu and remove the others
<jpatrick> jamster545: removing their packages
<jpatrick> jamster545: I have a linux-image_2.6.22.14.21
<jamster545> isnt their also a file i can open in Kate and kill it? jpatrick
<jamster545> oops
<messiah> hi, hello
<artie> moin moin
<jamster545> i meant remove the name from the list
<messiah> can i use Skype at Kubuntun? i don't find anything at the PAcket manager
<jamster545> messiah: try installing WINE anduse it to run Skype
<artie> can I hide the programs in the menu but dont remove them?
<jpatrick> messiah: just install the deb on their site
<jpatrick> jamster545: kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<messiah> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jamster545> tyvm
<jamster545> brb while i try this
<artie> can I hide the programms in the start menu but dont remove them?
<jthom> Hi. glxconfig tells me "direct rending: No". Any ideas on how to make it say "Yes"? Kubuntu 7.10, using nvidia driver, installed via adept, not Envy.
<gauss_> Does anyone here know how to use k3b to burn an audio CD so that there are no delays between tracks?
<artie> can someone help me?
<jthom> Oh, and not using compiz (not even installed)
<jamster545> jpatrick: what is that paste thingy on the Ubuntu site so i can show you my menu.lst file?
<romunov> artie: at the first glance, i can't find any option that would suit your need, sorry
<jpatrick> !paste | jamster545
<ubotu> jamster545: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jamster545> ty ubotu
<jamster545> jpatrick: please tell me which one to keep. the pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49362/
<jpatrick> jamster545: depends, what does 'uname -r' give
<jpatrick> jamster545: that's the one you're using right now
<jamster545> ummm i dont know. i think the one at the top of the menu.lst which i pasted for you (as a .txt file) is the right one but please look
<jamster545> no it isnt
<jamster545> i used the middle one
<jamster545> i believe it is the one you said you used
<jamster545> jpatrick: thanks for the help, i think i am using a slightly older kernel. 2.60.20-16 is the one i am using
<jpatrick> jamster545: looks like it
<jamster545> i will boot te 2.60.22-14 like you are using
<jamster545> i have it
<tolecnal> Hello there. I was wondering what package i kubuntu 7.10 was used for the the on screen gui for the multimedia buttons on my laptop/keyboard by default? I thought it might be lineak(d), but that isn't even installed. Thanks in advance
<jthom> tolecnal: I haven't used linEAK but I do see it in the list of available software in Adept Manager.  Have you tried installing it?
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: I use keytouch
<artie> Can I hide the buttonsin the Apllication Menu?
<sp1nn> I neeed help installing compiz fusion on my kubuntu can anyone help me?
<tolecnal> jthom: the thing is, the special keys on keyboard works perfectly out of the box. I was just curious what package is used to intercept the keypresses. I used lineakd and klineakconfig under debian for the same purpose, but I see that this isn't used here
<Linux_Galore> !ompiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ompiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<artie> Can I hide the buttons in the Apllication Menu?
<alesan> hi, do you have an idea how can I access a microsoft VPN??
<alesan> so that I can join the network in the office.
<artie> Can I hide the buttons in the Apllication Menu?
<Linux_Galore> I would wait for Hardie and KDE 4's release before stuffing around with compiz
<jthom> tolecnal: okay, I'm clueless then, I'll duck and let someone else have a go
<artie> Can I hide the buttons in the Apllication Menu?
<tolecnal> jthom: thanks anyway :)
<sp1nn> thx
<artie> Can I hide the buttons in the Apllication Menu?
<tolecnal> artie: there is no need to endlessly repeat your question. if someone knows, they'll tell you
<artie> Okay, thx
<Linux_Galore> artie: what application menu
<artie> the start menu
<artie> k-menu
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: hmmm, it's not keytouch either. it's something that installed by default in 7.10 that takes care of the multimedia buttons on this keyboard, and I'm curious as to which program it is. Not being keytocuh, nor lineak
<Linux_Galore> artie: mouse over to the far left of the start menu then right click -> menu editor
<artie> yes but then i just can remove them not hide
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: that would be HAL
<sp1nn> I have A problem wwhen i type this in ko sole sudo apt-get update it asks me for the password but it doesnt let me write it!!
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: its just using defaults
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: HAL does the GUI stuff too? *scratches his head*
<sp1nn> I have A problem wwhen i type this in ko sole sudo apt-get update it asks me for the password but it doesnt let me write it!!
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: no kde has all that built in
<sp1nn> Linux_Galore: Do you know howw to solve it?
<artie> galore... If i do this, i only can remove the entries, not hide.
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: you can tamper with the settings in kcontrol  look in the Region and Accessibility section
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: cause my real problem is this; as I said, it works. but whenever I use headphones, the volume isn't being adjusted seeing it uses the master volume instead of adjusting the PCM volume. I'd like to change that, but couldn't figure out where the settings where or what program controlled it
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: kmix is for audio
<sp1nn> I have A problem wwhen i type this in ko sole sudo apt-get update it asks me for the password but it doesnt let me write it!!
 * jessy_james ciao a tutti
<sp1nn> I have A problem when i type this in konsole "sudo apt-get update" it asks me for the password but it doesnt let me write it or paste it!!!!
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: you should have the kmix icon in your system tray, works the same as the one in windows
<sp1nn> any1
<sp1nn> ¿
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: yes, that I know. But seeing as I have special keys for adjusting this without opening a mixer window, it would be nice to have KDE adjust the PCM volume instead of the master volume. hence the reason I'm looking for the settings for the keys :)
<noaXess> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: media keys are not part of the audio setup,  I use keytouch to manage that
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: I remember you saying that, but again, seeing as KDE apparently handles this itself out of the box, just not the way I want it when I have headphones connected, it would be nice to fix this by the appropiate settings. Sorry for being a real nit picker
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: kde doesnt thats the problem
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: its just using defaults
<Linux_Galore> thats why you use keytouch that allows you to redefine the media keys
<khelll> how shall i know if my laptop bluetooth is working?
<Linux_Galore> !keytouch
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ronnie_> hi all, any know where I can find a default install for (Snack) a program needed by (amsn), ?
<tolecnal> hmmm, keytouch also adjusts the _master_ volume instead of the PCM volume.. i'm just as far :/
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: anyway, thanks for your time and effort
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: you can define what keytouch adjusts in it config file
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: I'll just write two small bash scripts, that uses amixer and adjust the PCM volume instead of the master volume and have keytouch trigger those scripts respectivly on the key presses
<markit_2> hi, I've installed flashplugin-nonfree, but if I visit youtube site with firefox, it complains that the plugin has not been installed... any idea?
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: or use dcop ie dcop kmix Mixer0
<markit_2> (btw, firefox 3.0beta1)
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: dcop allows you command line access the kde apps
<tolecnal> markit_2: the plugin version used when writing the installer script has changed after release, thus the MD5 checksum fails. you need to install it manually
<Linux_Galore> s/the/to/
<markit_2> fabolous :( any howto about it?
<tolecnal> markit_2: wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<tolecnal> markit_2: tar zxf install_flash_player_9_linux
<markit_2> btw, I've kubuntu 8.04 and doing with aptitude install shows no error in the console
<tolecnal> markit_2: cd install_flash_player_9
<tolecnal> markit_2: sudo ./flashplayer_installer
<tolecnal> markit_2: answer the questions, and done :)
<markit_2> tolecnal: thanks a lot
<tolecnal> the lib location btw is /usr/lib/firefox, not /usr/lib/mozilla
<ronnie_> any here use amsn?, for kubuntu 7.10, is the Snack program needed in the software choices?
<Linux_Galore> ronnie_: why dont you just use pidgin/gaim
<ronnie_> I couldnt find a web cam option on it
<Linux_Galore> lol @ webcams
<markit_2> tolecnal: I've 3 furefox dir, lol.. firefox, furefix-3-0-3 and firefox-plugin... maybe the latter is better
<Linux_Galore> I wonder if skype has the webcam stuff working yet
<khelll> how shall i know if my laptop bluetooth is working?
<markit_2> sorry, firefox-addon, so is wrong
<tolecnal> hmmm, even when I define a custom keyboard with keytouch, KDE still takes priority
<batis610> i intalled apache2, libapache2-mod-php5, mysql-server, and when i try to open a file with an index.php firefox asks to download....what's wrong?
<ardchoille> batis610: Did you start the apache server?
<ardchoille> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Thingus> So, I need a mencoder script that will convert all of my videos to standard Xvid/MP3 600xVAR, variable bitrate, NTSC.
<Thingus> That way I can back everything up and it will work.
<tolecnal> argh!
<jamster545> hello
 * jamster545 needs help saving and then exiting a file being edited in NANO through Konsole
<Linux_Galore> Linux Apache MySQL Perl/PHP/Python
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: I found an option under keytouch that makes it use PCM, but even applying that didn't work :/
<batis610> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> batis610: Restart firefox and try again
<voonte> I just finished installing Kubuntu (Hardy) and it works great so far.
<jamster545> helpz me
<voonte> I have one question. Is the recommended way to install KDE4 (latest trunk) in Kubuntu as written on http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Kubuntu_and_Debian ?
 * jamster545 needs to know how to save and exit a file he is editing in NANO through Konsole
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: Im looking at dcop for kmix and there is no PCM option
<batis610> ardchoille: no change
<voonte> jamster545: Ctrl+X ?
<jamster545> OH!
<jamster545> voonte: TYVFM!!!!!
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: type dcop kmix Mixer0  then hit [TAB] and you will see what I mean
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: I'm thinking about keytouch, under preferences; you have an option there to change the mixer channel it's supposed to change/alter
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: keytouch is just a front end to dcop really
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: and yes, I can see that PCM isn't listed there.
<ardchoille> batis610: There are testing and troubleshooting instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: but what really puzzles me, is the fact that when I specify keytouch to run a manual command, in this case; 'amixer -c 0 set PCM 2dB-' it doesn't even run when the key is pressed
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: and this is on a keybourd which has manually been edited using 'keytouch-editor'
<tung> Anyone know how to view flash in opera?
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: you would believe that the command would be run, but it isn't
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: and yes, the command has been tested manually from a console and has been found working
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: seems like KDE still takes care of the buttons, and disregards keytouch
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: and yes, keytouchd is running :)
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: make sure keytouchd is running
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: keytouch uses a daemon to capture the input
<tolecnal> Linux_Galore: as I said, I made sure it was running :)
<pros922> Question: For some reason I was banned from #ubuntu. Any way to find out why?
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: I found you can use kcontrol to initiate dcop command via the keyboard, ie Regional & Access -> Input Actions
<intelikey> pros922 /info channel  ?
<intelikey> oh sorry.  may only work for staff
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: use different keys to adjust the PCM setting
<pros922> ty
<intelikey> pros922 /j #ubuntu-opps  and ask ?
<pros922> ty
<Linux_Galore> tolecnal: ie ctrl Volume +   etc
<LimCore>  how to pimp up my amd64/nvidia ubuntu 64bit with beryl/etc?
<sourcemaker> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ardchoille> !comiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Maybe I should have done !spell_checker, lol
<ardchoille> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: is it a good idea... to change the value vm.swappiness=20 to vm.swappiness=5 in /etc/sysctl.conf? Have a read... that this will increase the performance of kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2007-12-23
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: I have 2 GB ram :-)
<Olof[M]> Um. question not regarding linux or ubuntu.
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: Not sure about that, but you might look into cutting down on unnecessary services
<Olof[M]> Is it bad to have your monitor next to a TV? Mine is flickering alot..
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: ok thanks
<Artimus> Olof[M]: I'm not sure, but in any case, it's always annoyed me enough to find a way to separate them.
<Olof[M]> Artimus: so it's a given fact the monitor won't work good next to a tv?
<sourcemaker> Artimus: my pc is working fine... next to the tv
<Olof[M]> not the pc. the monitor
<Olof[M]> side to side, old CRT ones.
<Artimus> Depends on the frequency of both the monitor and TV.  Basically, I'd recommend moving it because it's annoying to have the picture flicker...  No idea if it's actual damage.
<Olof[M]> ok
<Artimus> I'm not a fan of things dancing around on my desktop.  Compiz annoys me for this reason...  Flicker does the same thing...
<Olof[M]> I'm a fan of having things dancing around my desktop..
<Thingus> Compiz can be very elegant if you spend the time configuring it.
<Thingus> I have a rather professional-looking desktop for my PC, right now.
<Artimus> I've come to a set of settings that I like...  They will not change until Kde4, probably
<Coldwar55> Does anyone know if the Open Source Radeon drivers runs Compiz/AIGLX decently?
 * tolecnal throws kde and keytouch out the window and realises that he has to do this manually
<DeadJones> anyone else having problems with mountconfig?
<DeadJones> i cant load the disk and file systems module / mountconfig
<pros922> how do I get a list of all ubuntu channels on freenode?
<tehm0nk> how can i easily find a file that i know the name of but not where it is?
<DaSkreech> tehm0nk: Search :)
<DaSkreech> PriceChild: sounds painful
<tehm0nk> DaSkreech: i was hoping for a terminal command?
<DaSkreech> tehm0nk: you want to locate something ?
<DaSkreech> tehm0nk: try locate :)
<x_link> Hi!
<DaSkreech> !Hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<x_link> I just upgraded my nvidia-version, the kernel was upgraded to I think.
<x_link> DaSkreech: Thanks =)
<x_link> But now my sound doesn't work.
<x_link> I use a onboard soundcard.
<x_link> Can somebody please help me with this+
<x_link> ?
<tolecnal> as frustrating this is, I guess I'll be able to live with this minor annoyance
<x_link> Can somebody please help me?
<tehm0nk> x_link: nforce motherboard?
<biovore> probably intel HD sound :-)
<tehm0nk> probably Nforce HD sound :-P
<tehm0nk> lol
<biovore> I noticed that the generic kernel on amd64 dosn't ahve the intel HD sound driver compile from some reason..
<tehm0nk> i wonder if ... his volumn is just turned down like mine was...
<x_link> tehm0nk: Yes.
<x_link> tehm0nk: Abit KN9S nForce 550 AM2.
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> tolecnal: Problems?
<x_link> DaSkreech: It's not that.
<tolecnal> DaSkreech: short version; special keys (multimedia), dell keyboard. adjusts master volume, rather than PCM. can't find where to change the default KDE behaviour, tried with keytouch too, which does nothing (not even with a manual amixer command, and a custom defined keyboard using keytouch-editor).
<x_link> I have a red thing over my speaker next to the clock.
<DaSkreech> tolecnal: Ah I had that problem till just before gutsy went final and something fixed it and apprently broke multimedia keys for everyone else  :(
<DaSkreech> x_link: Mute?
<x_link> http://www.speedyshare.com/137373901.html
<x_link> DaSkreech: Not that either.
<x_link> I tried that.
<DaSkreech> k
<x_link> =/
<tolecnal> DaSkreech: you know what causes it? and is there a workaround? I hate such minor issues, when I know the cause, but not the solution
<DaSkreech> tolecnal: No but #ubuntu-devel might shed some light they would be the packagers
<DaSkreech> Oh wait no it's KDE keys
<\dEAD> the module disk and file systems could not be loaded ... ive searched everywhere for a fix to this. seems lots of ppl have this problem, yet no fix
<x_link> So nobody can help me with my sound-problem?
<tehm0nk> x_link: i can't remember the command to check sound settings
<Coldwar55> Has ANYONE used the 7.12 Drivers?
<x_link> Okej
<DaSkreech> tehm0nk: alsamixer
<tehm0nk> DaSkreech: he left...
<DaSkreech> tehm0nk: Ah well :) at least now you know
<DaSkreech> tehm0nk: Still online though I could message him ....
<DaSkreech> I have to run though
<tehm0nk> but it wasn't that that i was thinking about either
<tehm0nk> there is something that you can type in terminal
<tehm0nk> to show sound settings or something
<tehm0nk> not a mixer
<firecrotch> tehm0nk-f00d:  amixer ?
<dettoaltrimenti> i installed the flash-nonfree package, but youtube videos still won't play. what am I doing wrong?
<crimsun> are you using gutsy or hardy?
<dettoaltrimenti> gutsy
<\dEAD> i found it!  finally!
<crimsun> dettoaltrimenti: that's likely due to the md5sum mismatch.  Use the hardy package.
<\dEAD> if you get the error for Disk & File systems that some 3rd party crap, that it cant run,  .. do you have an ipod connected?  disconnect it and VIOLA it works again
<crimsun> dettoaltrimenti: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks crimsun
<dettoaltrimenti> can i install that straight from the command line? sudo apt-get install http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb ??
<\dEAD> u dont know how happy i am.  was thinking i was gonna have to reisntall from scratch.
<DaSkreech> Very few reasons to do that
<DaSkreech> There is one though
<DaSkreech> KDE4! :)
 * DaSkreech dances
<Dr_willis> dettoaltrimenti,  apt-get dosent work that way. You could grab the file with wget, then use dpkg -i thepackage.deb
<Dr_willis> dettoaltrimenti,  but i think that package actually downloads the actual file.
<tolecnal> Okay, I've tried now with both keytocuh and klineakconfig/lineakd to get my keyboard special keys to function, but they they "fail" to work. Meaning, KDE takes control over the keys and their use. They keys are not defined in xmodmap, so I'm at a real loss as to where KDE configures these keys as I can't find them under keyboard layout in kcontrol either.
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Quick question about that
<crimsun> DaSkreech: "that" being?
<DaSkreech> crimsun: What binds the multimedia keys to a channel in the mixer
<crimsun> DaSkreech: depends.  It can be exposed via acpi or directly in the driver.
<DaSkreech> for a while in the Gutsy run up when I pressed the multimedia vol Up/Dn buttons it was moving something other than my master and I couldn't figure how to bind them back to the master chan
<hydrogen> right click on kmix
<hydrogen> choose set master channel
<DaSkreech> hydrogen: that worked for the mousewheel but not the keys
<DaSkreech> the keys still moved whatever channel
<tolecnal> hydrogen: in my case, that doesn't work. it still uses master channel, even if I set it to 'PCM'
<hydrogen> check out kmilo then
<DaSkreech> it suddenly flipped back to correct a week before gutsy shipped but I never got what made them do that
<tolecnal> hydrogen: after I stopped kmilo, it worked (had to restart KDE though, since stopping kmilo also effectivly stopped the keyboard for some reason)
<tolecnal> hydrogen: you are officially my hero of the day.. thanks, and thanks to the others who beared with me
<tehm0nk-f00d> is there a way to only show the buttons on the taskbar of the windows on THAT desktop only?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> right click and configure kicker
<Dr_willis> you have to right click in the right place to get the right config menu. :) i recall...
<intelikey> the 'show windows from all desktops' box,  detic it.
<Dr_willis> Configure Panel --> Taskbar --> at the bottom
<Dr_willis> Oh wait thats not it..  where was it
<Dr_willis> X box's at the top. :)
<Dr_willis> Aha! thats where you enable that window list button! :)
<markus__> max
<tehm0nk-f00d> ?
<tehm0nk-f00d> no that isn't what i mean...
<tehm0nk-f00d> i mean... i have 4 virtual desktops...
<tehm0nk-f00d> if i switch to other desktops... the same buttons are there
<tehm0nk-f00d> it makes almost no sense to me why the buttons would be there...
 * intelikey wonders what a button is
<Dr_willis> I perfer it that way.
<Dr_willis> Same buttons? you are refering to the 'buttons' showing the running apps?
<tehm0nk-f00d> Yes.
<Dr_willis> I have 2 desktops. one has xchat, and firefox, #2 has vi amd a terminal.
<Dr_willis> with that Check box at the top iof the settings. I ONLY see the  vi/term buttons when i am on desktop 2
<Dr_willis> i see xchat and others on desktop 1 when i am on #1
<tehm0nk-f00d> and you click them to switch
<tehm0nk-f00d> nifty...
<tehm0nk-f00d> whats the point in that.
<Dr_willis> to change to vi from xchat  i have to go to desktop #2, Then click on the vi button.
<Dr_willis> which i dont like.
<Dr_willis> I have the panel thing show them all. :)
<tehm0nk-f00d> to me... if you have 1 desktop with multiple things on there
<tehm0nk-f00d> that are maximized
 * intelikey wonders how that is in any way better than just running them in one desktop...
<tehm0nk-f00d> haveing 1 desktop with all the icons on it, it LITERALLY the same as 4 desktops with all them maximized on each...
<tehm0nk-f00d> i mean you could even Alt tab easier
<tehm0nk-f00d> with 1 desktop
<Dr_willis> I tend to use all my apps maxamized anyway. so  the only time i make use a 2nd dekstop is if i have sevral terms, or file manager windows laied out in a way i want to keep
<Dr_willis> so #1 has all my maxed apps. #2 has like 2 terms side by side, and a file manager.
<tehm0nk> i would like to be able to use differant virtual desktops to do differant sets of things...
<Dr_willis> just getting people to Maxamize their apps seems like a THing i am Constantly Hammerign into 'beginners' when i teach them the desktop basics...
<tehm0nk> like web windows/text stuff/wine for stuff i'm doing on one thing... and on a differant desktop whatever else like chatting programs or whatnot
<Dr_willis> they are looking/scrolling this ittby window all the time.. im like wanting to slap them in the head.. 'use the max button fool!' :)
<tehm0nk> but the deal is... having all the running application buttons on the taskbar just creats clutter.
<Dr_willis> Then set it to not show them.
<Dr_willis> I want them seen. so i can switch easier. You dont..   theres a setting that makes us both happy
 * intelikey doesn't do desktops.
<tehm0nk> Dr_willis: appearantly LOTS of mac folks dont really minimize they're apps
<tehm0nk> and right now... konversation isn't maximized either lol
<Dr_willis> lots of mac folks are... well.. we wont go there..
<tehm0nk> intelikey: why not?
<tehm0nk> yeah well i agree there tho Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> With 2 wide screen monitors. I dont use virtual desktops much any more these days'
<Dr_willis> I got conky running on monitor #2. and a terminal  . and thats about all. :) other monitor is my main workspace.
<Dr_willis> then i got MythTV on the tv out.
<Dr_willis> Oh wait. thats 3 monitors..
<tehm0nk> wind0ws >linux > mac (Until, they figure out direct rendering and whatnot so things like Photoshop... etc)
<intelikey> tehm0nk i just grew away from the gui.
<Dr_willis> I cant say that i have a need for Photoshop.. sorry.
<tehm0nk> yeah i have 2 monitors 2
<tehm0nk> too
<Dr_willis> This years Must have thing/app/tool is next years... 'i rember using that ages ago'.. :)
<intelikey> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Dr_willis> I rember when Mac's  'hypercard' was the big deal.
<tehm0nk> well there is a million things linux *can not* do that i would like it to...
<Dr_willis> Then there was the Desktop Publishing stuff..
<tehm0nk> Autodesk Inventor
<intelikey> Dr_willis ^5  :)
<mrtimbo> hi
<tehm0nk> would be one
<tehm0nk> and Mastercam, not sure if that would run either
<Dr_willis> it could do it. IF the companies would write the software.. thats not linux's fault.. but this discussion is heading to a pointless argument.. so. Im going to go play with the grandson. :)
<Dr_willis> Get him all hyped up on cookies befor he has to go home.
<tehm0nk> there is tons of things in my life that hold me from full linux-ization :-P
<intelikey> mrtimbo just jump right in.   these guys will get back on topic if you ask a question
<mrtimbo> im just here to listen, its been a while since i have been in here
<Dr_willis> Hay mrtimbo
<mrtimbo> hey
<Dr_willis> Same old stuff. :)
<mrtimbo> kool
<Dr_willis> whats the latest Kubuntu.ubuntu news.. lets see.. flash ahs been causing people fits...
<tehm0nk> LOL thats hilarious about the grandson
<mrtimbo> what is flash doing?
<Dr_willis> and wasent there somthing screwy with the last batch of updates? somthing with grub breaking?
<mrtimbo> works fine here
<tehm0nk> ahs?
<tehm0nk> and flash movies ?
<tehm0nk> FLV?
<Dr_willis> mrtimbo,  they updated, and i think they dident fix the md5 file. so that confused the installer.
<mrtimbo> ahh
<Dr_willis> but it hasent affected me.  so havent paid attentioon. :()
<mrtimbo> so how is the second alpha release ?
<mrtimbo> i seen it on distrowatch
<tolecnal> yup, that's the problem. easy to fix, though, what I find funny is that even though the installer fails, apt still sees the package as installed :)
<Dr_willis> I also saw some news that the New Dell Linux machines come with Ubuntu that has the Nvidia drivers, and dvd playback allready installed/included
<intelikey> tolecnal nothing odd about that.   as far as apt is concerned it is.
<intelikey> tolecnal all apt is installing is a script.   the script is there.
<Smurf-Slayer> If my desktop configuration shows I'm at 1024x768, and the bar won't go to the right, how do I know that ubuntu knows that is as high as it will go?  I'm sure it will go higher?
<tolecnal> intelikey: well, I can see your point. but you would think there would be some error check involved :)
<intelikey> one might say that apt installs the flash installer.
<tehm0nk> wait...
<tehm0nk> dell sells linux boxes?
<intelikey> tehm0nk yes
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  yes. :) have for like.. 6 mo?
<Dr_willis> they recently started releasing Gutsy Based ones.
<tehm0nk> which means they support linux? as in customer support?
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  i belive so..
<mrtimbo> yeah
<Dr_willis> Not that i can understand what 'support' ever actually does. :P
<tehm0nk> must be nice to learn linuz with uber support?
<Dr_willis> You dont call up dell and ask how to mount your ipod do ya? :)
<Smurf-Slayer> Hi Dr Willis
<mrtimbo> support = please restart your computer and refer to manual
<intelikey> Dr_willis that's the guy that points you to this channel isn't it ?
<tehm0nk> uhm... sometimes you really need someones attention to really get a problem fixed
<tehm0nk> and i hate to say it
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  also news check out the 400+ Page FREE ubuntu book at -------->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<tehm0nk> but i'm on Kubuntu cause... #ubuntu was just NUTS.
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  I think so. :)
<Dr_willis> I tend to RTFM. :) and google and read...
 * intelikey pets his dell pinguin
<Dr_willis> Step #1 - learn how to learn, and research the problems.
<Dr_willis> I may get a Dell laptop for my next laptop.
<Dr_willis> but my current one is doing ok.
<downix> Dr_willis:  I wouldn't.  We bought one, it had the power regulator die
<Dr_willis> I hate to buy a laptop with out actually see/feeling it in the store.
<tehm0nk> i try to read as much as possible i'm not that bad with computers actually...
<downix> $400 for the part, which is not covered under warranty
<tehm0nk> built the last 4 that i've owned, the last one was twin loop water cooled...
<Dr_willis> downix,  given how complex pc's are these days.. im suprused any of them last more then a month.
<mrtimbo> I have an acer that i bought at walmart for 700, it had vista home premium, I dual booted for a while and when gusty came out i just erased it and only have kubuntu now
<downix> Dr_willis: And yet, my Amiga and Commodore are still chugging....
<Dr_willis> for every company that makes anything.. you can  proberly find a few lemons...
<Dr_willis> downix,  i have a few of those as well. :)
<tehm0nk> but my recent problems, even google was spitting garbage about dual videocard setups
<Dr_willis> dual video cards? or a single card with 2 video outs? :) 2 video outs is easy.
<downix> Dr_willis: I'm trying to get AROS onto a SPARC, to see what the SPARCmiga would have felt like.  (Sun tried to license the Amiga in 1990)
<intelikey> mrtimbo yeah shame you can't get your 300 back that went to the vesta license
<tehm0nk> yeah 2 8600GTs
<Dr_willis> downix,  i think everone tried to do everything to the amiga back then.. and well.. lets say that i still cry at times over it all. :)
<mrtimbo> no kidding
<tehm0nk> and heh i had fun figuring out to NOT use the nvidia-glx drivers... but the -new ones...
<downix> Dr_willis: Indeed.  Sun, DEC and HP to name 3 I know off the top of my head.
<Dr_willis> using 2 8600's with a monitor on each?  Or trying 2 monitors on each? dont they have dual dvi outs?
<Dr_willis> downix,  and every so often you hear of the amiga revival.. and .. well. it never happens.
<downix> Dr_willis: The Amiga community has given up on corporate revivals.  The OS is cloned, and now the hardware is too.
<tehm0nk> yes
<tehm0nk> dual outs
<tehm0nk> but...
<Dr_willis> downix,  i do recall some  "OS" that was a lot like the amiga OS. but ran on top of a primary OS.   But i can never rember its name. :) it even had things like diskname: and stuff: and lib:
<tehm0nk> 1 on each
<tehm0nk> i *could* quad monitor... but uh nty
<downix> Dr_willis: AROS, and it's now native on x86 and PowerPC.
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  what are you doing that actually needs that much video card? :)
<tehm0nk> actually....
<Dr_willis> downix,  it used to be non-native? perhaps tahts what im thinking of.
<tehm0nk> Dual monitor setups and gaming SUCK unless you dual card...
<tehm0nk> i Doubled my FPS in wow by putting in the second and putting the other screen on it...
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  im trying to think of any games that actually support dial moniotrs.. but then again. I dont do MMORPGS..
<tehm0nk> (i actually bought it to do SLI until i found you CANT SLI + dual monitor)
<downix> Dr_willis: Yes, it still can run hosted on Linux as well.  A lot of people run it that way for compiling.  http://www.aros.org
<tehm0nk> lol
<tehm0nk> the point isn't have dual monitors for the GAME
<downix> I loved my triple monitor Doom setup
<tehm0nk> but ... one monitor for stuff like thottbot.com to look up quests and stuff haha
<tehm0nk> wth triple doom?
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  Hmm thotbot.. an stuff.. I rember why i quit wow now.
<intelikey> triple doom 3D ?
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  I do know a lot of people that have a 2nd pc just for that stuff. :)
<tehm0nk> why's that?
<downix> tehm0nk: You could network 3 systems together, and have each of them running the same game, but one looking forward, one right and one left, gave you a 270 degree field of view.
<Dr_willis> everquest addicts with 5 pc's in one room.
<tehm0nk> yeah my buddy said... "I'm gonna but a really cheap lap-top and name it 'Thottbot'"
<tehm0nk> i about died laughing...
<intelikey> Dr_willis i resemble that remark !
<downix> Um....
 * downix looks at his setup
<downix> 2 PC's, 2 SPARCs and a C64.....
<intelikey> downix yeah.  you hold him and i'll kick him.
<downix> hehehe
<downix> not counting the 3rd PC I use as a DVD player
<intelikey> or the gateway that serves as a router
<downix> forgot that one
<haskear> why does firefox lock up so often? :(
 * intelikey was talking about his own...
<downix> hehe
<intelikey> haskear cause it's junk ?
<Alchera> g'day ... started receiving an interesting message when i run  ksystemlog >> You do not have sufficient permissions to read '/var/log/syslog'
<Alchera> was ok until last night
<haskear> intelikey it never does it on xp
<intelikey> haskear no it's xp that crashes insteed.
<intelikey> no i really don't know.
<cyberlounge> ???
<intelikey> Alchera did you update any software sense ?
<cyberlounge> hay alguien?
<Alchera> installed NUT is that's any help .. a nighmare as well lol
<ardchoille> !es | cyberlounge
<ubotu> cyberlounge: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Alchera> but nothing should really have caused it
<Alchera> currently perms etc are root:root -rw-r
<intelikey> Alchera -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 519637 Dec 14 20:36 /mnt/hda2/var/log/syslog <<< looks like it's naturally readable.   what's yours ?
<intelikey> Alchera you mean   -rw-r-----  ?
<LjL> intelikey: -rw-r----- is what it ought to be
<intelikey> LjL i haven't altered that one.
<intelikey> that's ubuntu default
<LjL> intelikey: well, it's like that here
<intelikey> dapper release
<LjL> intelikey: mine is an upgrade from Edgy though
<LjL> ah. uhm
<ardchoille> Mine is a Guts install (no upgrade) -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 2.9K 2007-12-22 17:53 /var/log/syslog
<ardchoille> *Gutsy
<Alchera> mine allows owner & group to read
<intelikey> LjL and judging by his complaint. i'd say his was -rw-r--r--  until yesterday
<intelikey> Alchera wait.  look at the ownership. ardchoille's example.
<intelikey> that would let adm group read it.
<Alchera> syslog adm
<intelikey> check your groups
<Alchera> am using fiesty
<Alchera> i have root & adm in my list of thingies
<intelikey> "list of thingies" ?     groups ?
<Alchera> groups lol
<Alchera> sorry .. that was meant for dalnet
<intelikey> oh it's a dalnet thang    i C++
<Dr_willis> dalnet people cant handle the high-tech-terms. :)
<Alchera> adm:x:4:alchera admin:x:118:alchera root:x:0:alchera
<Alchera> i use "thingie" a lot on there lol
 * intelikey refers to the pointy clicky thingy   some times...
<Alchera> hahaha
<ardchoille> Alchera: Why are you in root's group?
<Dr_willis> PC 101 Class: 'use the Mouse thinngie with your hand thinggie. and your finger thinggie to thinggye the mouse'
<Alchera> i actually have no idea LOL
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: You missed a "whatsit"
<Alchera> i am assuming something screwed when adding nut group user to myself and root
<intelikey> yep
 * Dr_willis puts the mouse on the floor and uses it as a Pedal.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> Alchera: What was the exact comand you used for that?
<Alchera> adduser root nut
<intelikey> sure it wasn't addgroup ?
<Alchera> finding an enlightened how-to for that program was a dead end
<Alchera> i'll check
<intelikey> grep root ~/.bash_history
<Dr_willis> !info nut
<ubotu> nut: The core system of the nut - Network UPS Tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1066 kB, installed size 2584 kB
<intelikey> that assumes bash but in ubuntu it's a fairly safe assumption
<Alchera> adduser root nut
<Alchera> i never picked that up
<Alchera> i just checked the page i followed .. same >> adduser
<Alchera> but i then started again using the official docs ... and it seems i may not have undone a couple of things
<intelikey> if i'm understanding the man page  "adduser root nut"  would add the root user with the nut group !   ( adduser [options] user group )
<Alchera> yup
<intelikey> which is not what you wan't.   root already existed
<Alchera> tell me about it lol
<happytiger> which channel do I ask kde4 kubuntu related questions??
<intelikey> happytiger this one prolly.  but not me.
<happytiger> lol
<happytiger> Oki
<happytiger> So here we go
<Alchera> ok ... i do need the nut user & group .. and have added the nut group to myself
<happytiger> In KDE4 rc2 kubuntu i use nvidia-settings to change the resolution of my screen to 1600x1200 but it is stuck at 1280x1024. If i switch it using nvidia-settings it changes resolution but only the 12080x1034 part of the screen has the desktop the rest of the areas is grey and when I drag windoiws there they garble
<intelikey> i have always just used   useradd   which predates adduser and is standardized
<Alchera> k.. just removed root from me (not sure how that got there anyway)
<happytiger> Even saving asking nvidia-setttings to save /etc/X11/org.conf and reboot renders me back in 1280x1024
<intelikey> you don't typo as much when actually doing the configurating do you ?    if so then that's the problem.
<intelikey> @ happytiger
<happytiger> lol
<intelikey> 12080x1034 two there... /etc/X11/org.conf one there...
<intelikey> there are more.
 * intelikey is or at least was typo king in here.  
<happytiger> i removed all other resolutions other than 1600x1200 from my xorg.conf
<intelikey> i'll have to abdocate if you stay...
<happytiger> and rebootet
<intelikey>            ^
<happytiger> lol
<intelikey> happytiger and the results were ?
<happytiger> 1280x1024  and 1600x1200
<intelikey> LjL or Dr_willis you guys help this fellow.
<intelikey> i'm way to out of date with the LTS to help on a gutsy
<happytiger> Also one other thing bugs me. I fuxored the colour settings of my good old kde 3.5.8 gutsy ... So if I want clean slate on it for my user can I just delte ~/.kde dir completly to get rid of all old setting? And then login again and kde will generate new .kde with standard settings?????
<intelikey> happytiger yes and no.  you need to nuke ~/.kderc  also i think
<Alchera> think it's all solved ... set syslog (and its archives) >> -rw-r--r--  root root
<uoaphys> wtf i wonder why they didn't put all of it in ~/.etc
<happytiger> oki so kille those to and it will generate all new default when I login again?
<intelikey> Alchera that's what dappers was naturally
<happytiger> to = two
<intelikey> Alchera so it shouldn't cause any problem.
<Alchera> unless it develops a mind of its' own lol
<intelikey> happytiger yes.
<happytiger> :-) lol thx
<intelikey> Alchera that's called   "just works"  in the ubuntu realmn
<Alchera> :)
<Alchera> and dmesg | tail shows that i (apparently) have NUT setup properly
<Alchera> [18382.780000] usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<Alchera> [18382.960000] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Alchera> [20207.688000] usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usbfs while 'bcmxcp_usb' sets config #1
<happytiger> So how soon does one dare to switch to Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 2 does it still crash daily or far along is it?
<intelikey> crap. shots fired.
<BluesKaj> 'evening all
<happytiger> :-)
<mrtimbo> i think they have a live disk happytiger
<ctothej> I want to set up a RAID 1 volume for Media that can be read/written to in a multi-boot environment. Is this possible with software based RAID? Is fakeRAID the way to go? I have RAID capability in my mobo (not full hardware managed RAID though).
<clintc_home> When I start konqueror, I get two blank tabs... anyone know how to get back to the default behavior?
<purpleposeidon> hallo, how do I change what command is run when my laptop runs out of battery?
<sfears> where do i set up display thru my svideo cable?
<BluesKaj> sfears, in or out ?
<sfears> out
<sfears> tv display
<purpleposeidon> sfears: have you looked in system settings?
<Alchera> clintc_home: tried resetting your view?
<sfears> which system setting?
<clintc_home> Alchera: no...how do I go about doing that?
<Alchera> you don't have a menu at the top ?
<clintc_home> Alchera: yes, there is a menu at the top
<Alchera> click on View
<giuseppe> Hi, can I use kopete to connect myself with msn contacts????
<Alchera> yes
<clintc_home> Alchera: ok, what next
<Alchera> try view mode clintc_home .. fiddle and see what happens
<sparr> since installing the mythbuntu packages (which i never managed to get working), i have mythbuntu startup and shutdown and login screens.  how can i get my kubuntu stuff back?
<Alchera> if all that fails just simply delete .kde/share/apps/konqueror
<giuseppe> Alchera: I have a problem when I try to connect with my msn profile
<Alchera> and restart konqueror
<sparr> giuseppe: yes
<Alchera> i use Kopete with msn & icq .. no dramas
<giuseppe> sparr: can you help me?
<sparr> giuseppe: tools, settings, accounts, new, MSN Messenger, your msn account info
<giuseppe> sparr: already done, but when I try to launch kopete appears a form
<giuseppe> sparr: The application 'kopete' has requested access to the open wallet 'kdewallet'.
<clintc_home> Alchera: we are on to something here... when trying to view with khtml I get an error message that says: Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol ".
<giuseppe> sparr: what does it means?
<sparr> giuseppe: it means your msn password was stored in your kde wallet.  most kde apps store passwords there.  its probably asking for the wallet password?
<clintc_home> Alchera: given that do you still recommend the delete
<tl2686> hey all
<se7en> somebody know how i can check if the build in bluetooth on my laptop is realy started because i can't see my nokia phone with bluetooth2
<Alchera> i think it might be an idea clintc_home ... you're not deleting konqueror itself
<tl2686> googled this question with no luck:
<sfears> is there an nvidia system setting somewhere to change svideo settings?
<sparr> se7en: id start with lspci and lsusb
<giuseppe> sparr: I see. But then appears: the KDE crash handler
<se7en> sparr: i used lspci | grep blue* with no luck
<tl2686> If I back up files from a virus infected windoze box (pics, music, word files...) and then install kubuntu on said box and copy those files over....
<sparr> giuseppe: thats bad.  try searching ubuntu bugs on kopete, then try kde's own bug tracker, then id suggest #kde
<giuseppe> sparr: the application kopete crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV
<tl2686> am I risking damage to the external or the linux box?
<sparr> tl2686: no
<sparr> tl2686: afaik, no non-executable virus forms on windows are a danger on linux
<tl2686> sparr:  Sweet!  Thanks!  I'm setting up a buntu box for my father.  FINALLY convinced him to try *nix...
<sparr> cool
<se7en> why do i get d-kined or k-lined in allmost all chat rooms including #kubuntu when i connect my laptop with my moblie phone using it as a gprs modem
<sparr> se7en: you don't get "d-lined" or "k-lined" from rooms.  those terms apply to whole servers.  and you should read the messages.
<BluesKaj> se7en, you may be flooding the server with unwanted data thet is seen as spam
<Alchera> there's actually a reason for that se7en which escapes me atm .. chat to an ircop
<se7en> sparr yes sorry server the massage is you are d-lined trying to reconect and that goes on for ever ... no problem here with adsl
<clintc_home> Alchera: ok, I can see this is a settings directory for konq... when you say delete it do you mean the whole directory or the contents of the directory 'konqueror'
<se7en> Alchera: where would i find a ircop for this kubuntu
<BluesKaj> delete konq and you delete kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> it all goes
<purpleposeidon> se7en: #freenode
<Alchera> se7en: freenode ircop
<purpleposeidon> se7en: be nice. :P
<se7en> :)
<Alchera> it's possibly something to do with identd .. you should read the message
<sparr> se7en: its possible the entire isp is blocked.  probable, even
<clintc_home> BluesKaj: we are talking about deleting .kde/share/apps/konqueror not konq itself
<Alchera> clintc_home: it's only a data folder .. just close konqueror .. delete that directory and reload
<BluesKaj> clintc_home, good
<Alchera> it then should be ok
<BluesKaj> just checking
<clintc_home> Alchera: ok... here goes
<Alchera> i have to do it with amarok when it screws up .. and tbird
<sparr> Alchera: i havent had to delete a settings folder in over 2 years, using kubuntu and before that debian+kde...  you should look into why they are getting screwed up
<Alchera> amarok once (so far) and it's apparently not abnormal ... tbird soon as it does have dramas according to what i have read
<sparr> ive had a similar problem with tbird on windows, but never on linux
<clintc_home> Alchera: that did fix it.. one other thing that I was hoping would get fixed along with this but did not... when I click a link in konversation I get a bouncing konq icon, processor maxes out, konq eventually dies
<Alchera> current "problem" is it crashes when doing a hyperlink in an email
<Alchera> i don't use konversation clintc_home .. so i really have no idea
<clintc_home> I think this would be links from anywhere but I'm not sure
<Alchera> maybe make sure that another instance isn't still running ?
<nitefire> .
<inaety> hello, for some reason amaroK started saying that my sound device is busy and there are xine parameters.  how can i fix this without rebooting
<clintc_home> Alchera: no.. this works fine on my computer at work... seems to be a problem handing the link to konq
<clintc_home> and I usually have several konq processes going there
<Alchera> okies clintc_home .... i don't use it so really cannot help with that
<BluesKaj> clintc_home, you've tried setting the default browser : sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Alchera> is it still doing it now that you have fixed the other?
<clintc_home> BluesKaj: have not tried that
<clintc_home> Alchera: yes
<Alchera> BluesKaj seems to have the answer :)
<clintc_home> BluesKaj: trying now
<Alchera> i only use konqueror for drive browsing
<Alchera> sparr: we've had the odd power failure and always in the middle of my doing something .. ungraceful exists definitely cause dramas .. which is why i finally got a UPS last thursday
<nitefire> anybody here using Open Office with a Conexant HSF Fax Modem to do faxing ?
<BluesKaj> that command sets the browser globally...well usually :)
<clintc_home> BluesKaj: ok, done.. selected konq... I'm going to have to kill x to get out of this hang
<clintc_home> bbim
<clintc_home> BluesKaj: unfortunately, that did not fix the problem
<BluesKaj> dunno. maybe you have to config konq , not sure
<clintc_home> to recp: click link in konversation, mouse becomes rapid bounce konq icon, xorg pegs cpu at 100 percent
<BluesKaj> I'm nodding off here , sorry , gonna hit the sack...won't be much help anyway , nite all
<clintc_home> BluesKaj: thank you
<kirk> hello?
<wangwentao> 有人么
<bazhang> !cn | wangwentao
<ubotu> wangwentao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> !hi | kirk
<ubotu> kirk: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<wangwentao> 呵呵   终于有人了
<bazhang> wangwentao: this is an English channel
<Hirvinen> !ch | wangwentao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wangwentao>  oh  i am sorry
<bazhang> no worries
<Hirvinen> !cn | wangwentao
<ubotu> wangwentao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wangwentao> thank you
<Hirvinen> Grrt. Too few rows visible on the Nokia 9500 screen. Sorry.
<Olde> how do I make the icons in Thunar all pretty instead of bland
<Olde> they still look like they did in Gnome
<bazhang> thunar with Kubuntu?
<Olde> yes
<Olde> isn't thunar the default file manager for kubuntu?
<hydrogen> no
<Olde> k, which one is
<hydrogen> dolphin
<Olde> ok so how do I set the default to dolphin
<ardchoille> dolphin - kde, nautilus - gnome, thunar - xfce
<ardchoille> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Olde> weird, ok
<Olde> thanks
<se7en> how can i check if my on board bluetooth is working
<Dr_willis> try connecting to your cell phone?
<se7en> Dr_willis: :) that's exactly what i try to do and can't ...
<BrOSs> ardchoille: are u there?
<se7en> so i was guessing either kubuntu has problems with bluetooth2 or my laptops on board bluetooth is not working Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> I havent messed with the bluetooth stuff in ages.
<Dr_willis> I do recall editing some pin file in /etc/ ages ago
<Dr_willis> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<se7en> Dr_willis: lspci | grep blue* should find my bluetooth device or?
<ardchoille> BrOSs: I am
<Dr_willis> No idea. I dont have one to test.. and the ones i did have were USB based. so not sure if they show on lspci or not.
<BrOSs> which is the page for the kubuntu/ubunty forum?
<ardchoille> BrOSs: Ubuntu forums?
<BrOSs> ardchoille: yeah
<ardchoille> BrOSs: http://ubuntuforums.org
<BrOSs> ardchoille: some day before u gave me a page
<BrOSs> ardchoille: let me see if that is the one
<ardchoille> BrOSs: The kubuntu forums are at a different location, tho
<BrOSs> ardchoille: that was the page I was looking for, tks man
<ardchoille> yw
<BrOSs> ardchoille: man.. i got a big mess, 3 days ago I posted my question in the forum, but just one guy tried to help me and didn't work
<ardchoille> BrOSs: What's the problem?
<BrOSs> ardchoille: i'm gonna try to explain myself, my english is not the best.. so, pls waitme
<ardchoille> BrOSs: I'm English.. and my English isn't the best :)
<BrOSs> ardchoille: when I boot the system.. there are like 6 different option to choose
<ardchoille> BrOSs: What are the choices?
<BrOSs> 4 are kubuntu 7.10 with their respective recovery mode
<BrOSs> ardchoille: one is kubuntu 7.10 also but spanish version
<BrOSs> ardchoille: finally, is windows vista recovery
<ardchoille> That does sound like a mess.
<BrOSs> =/
<BrOSs> ardchoille: it is man..
<sfears> do i need to play with my xorg.conf file to get video out on svideo.. or is there a gui panel i can play with?
<BrOSs> ardchoille: the sony vaio recovery boot isn't working
<ardchoille> Unfortunately, I don't know how to help with that. Al of my computers have only one OS on them.
<ardchoille> *all
<BrOSs> ardchoille: it says that the partition is gone
<BrOSs> ardchoille: i want to do this.. format every partition, erase all the kubuntu versions and install winxp, then install kubuntu 7.10 again over winxp
<ardchoille> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ardchoille> BrOSs: ^^
<BrOSs> ardchoille: zup?
<ardchoille> BrOSs: See the dualboot post by ubotu, that is the info you need for setting up a Win/Kubuntu system
<BrOSs> ardchoille: haha I'm dany
<BrOSs> ardchoille: do u remember?
<ardchoille> BrOSs: yes
<BrOSs> ardchoille: x) thks 4tha help..
<ardchoille> yw :)
<BrOSs> ardchoille: by the way.. where're u from?
<sundar> need help with ktorrent...
<sundar> it does not seem to be seeding at all!!  though upload happens for torrents that are downloading...there is no upload while seeding....not sure what the problem is...
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. That sounds like that ISP Blocking Torrent thing i heard about a few weeks ago
<Dr_willis> actually that sounds EXACTLY like what i rember
<awag22> comcast?
<Dr_willis> as a test - you could try some other torrent client to see if it also works.
<Dr_willis> I think insight here. is now owned by comcast also.. that will suck.
<Dr_willis> Yep. GOt a letter in the mail. Insight is soon to be owned by comcast. :(
<surgy> has anyone here ever used innotek virtual box? or is there a seperate channel for it?
<Dr_willis> Ive used it befor.
<Dr_willis> and Yes. theres proberly its own channel here some where. :)
<surgy> well im having a few driver difficulties
<surgy> :)
<surgy> then i will not talk off topic here if it bothers you guys, but i do need help
<Thingus> Okay, so this is annoying.
<Thingus> I'm trying to watch videos on Stage6.com, a video sharing site similar to YouTube. It says, "For Linux support try Mplayer." I have mozilla-mplayer installed, but Firefox still tells me I'm missing a plugin. Any ideas?
<tehm0nk> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> I use stage6 all the time. :)
<Dr_willis> you need hmm.. let me check.
<Dr_willis> totem-plugin-viewer   - is what i seem to be using
<Sylphid> how can i use the output of a command in the syntax of another command on the same line?
<Dr_willis> and of course I proberly got the w32codec stuff installed.. not sure what else
<Dr_willis> command1 | commandd2
<Sylphid> thats not quite what im looking for
<ardchoille> Sylphid: That's called piping
<Dr_willis> or ya mean  command1 $(commmd2)
<Dr_willis> echo $(ls)
<Dr_willis> I think i got that rught.
<Sylphid> kk ill try that ty
<Dr_willis> the $() is also seen as using the BACKTICK. ` ` ` ` :) but thats not as readable
<Dr_willis> But a lot of older docs/guides use the backtick.
<Dr_willis> or backquote, or whatever ya want to call it.
<Sylphid> that did the trick Dr_willis ty much
<Dr_willis> Bash Basics 101 :)
<Thingus> BACKTICK is supposed to be depreciated by a lot of shells, anyway.
<Dr_willis> Yea - its really easy to missread and books often missprint it.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. the 6 yr old - is beating all the adults at Bowling on the Wii.... :)
<Dr_willis> Except for the remote he tossed behind the tv.. hes doing real good.
<ganjamaniac> high
<ganjamaniac> i need a traffic shaper with 0conf
<Dr_willis> Both are things ive never messed with.. sorry.
<dsmith_> lol Dr Willis
<Dr_willis> I sort of. kind of,, almost. know wht zeroconf does. :)
<Dr_willis> I just dont think i have anything that actually uses it. :)
<dsmith_> I was laughing at tossing the wii
<Dr_willis> dsmith_,  :) yep.. darn kid. tossed the remote right over, behind the tv
<maduser> hehe
<Dr_willis> he was small enough he could go get it. I gotta go buy some of those rubber bumpper things for it tomorrow
<maduser> strap broke?
<Dr_willis> IS there a better game then Bowling>
<Dr_willis> Strap..! bah! who needs that.. :) Well.. he does..
<Dr_willis> then the wife almost gives me a black eye.. she had the strap on at least.
<maduser> oh god what did she do?
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dsmith_> ok no more wii talk
<dsmith_> ;p;
 * maduser sighs
<Dr_willis> like i said.. she swung and about knocked me out. :)  Hmm IS the wii actually using Linux?  I seem to recall that rumor..
<maduser> But no ones on the offtopic channel
<Dr_willis> Or was that just a 'wii linux'  project?
<dsmith_> wii linux hmmm
<maduser> ipod liunx
<Thingus> There is a Wii Linux project, that I've heard of.
<Thingus> www.wiili.org is one such site.
<ganjamaniac> yeah so you can see a marlino
<ganjamaniac> and a luigix
<Dr_willis> People ask at work. whats so impressive about Linux.. the sort of get baffled when i tell them that it can run on a Nintendo DS, and Wii and PS3 and PS2.. and.... :)
<ganjamaniac> legends of zeltux
<Dr_willis> well at least you can get the basics of it to run. :)
<dsmith_> I tell them it gives you full control over your system
<dsmith_> dont like the way something looks, change it
<maduser> don't mess with xorg.conf
<dsmith_> haha duh
<maduser> they would have to block it in the wii
<maduser> or they would get alot of complaints
<dsmith_> my system still locks up if I am away from it after like 45-mins
<dsmith_> the window titlebar disappears.. and then you cannot click on anything
<dsmith_> *shrug*
<Dr_willis> Using compiz?
<dsmith_> no
<dsmith_> I did try to implement that sometime ago, but to my memory it was doing it before I tried installing it
<Dr_willis> sort of sounds like a video card driver issue.
<dsmith_> could be
<dsmith_> its an oldr laptop I am not that worried about it..
<dsmith_> ati 9200
<dsmith_> i set it to start in verbose as it would just have a blank screen, no splash
<Dr_willis> if its  doing it on a regular (testable) basis you could try like the vesa or some other driver.
<dsmith_> everything else works out of box. I am not complaining
<Dr_willis> that would let ya prove its some how ati related.
<dsmith_> yea, after ~45 mins it locks up when I step away from it
<dsmith_> hmmm
<Dr_willis> could be some sort of pic/apci/ sort of issue also.
<Dr_willis> step away - a interesting clue.
<dsmith_> someone mentioned the apci issue beforehand
<Dr_willis> as long as you twiddle with it.. it works.. you leave it alone - locks up.
<Dr_willis> That does sound like a powersaving thing, or similer.
<dsmith_> thats what I was thinking
<dsmith_> I have powersaving turned off
<Dr_willis> could be something in the laptop bios,  could also try the noapci, kernel optuiion
<Dr_willis> that will really really hurt your battery life i bet.
<dsmith_> i can run this for about 4 hours
<Dr_willis> thats impressive.
<dsmith_> at least I can adjust the screen brightness
<dsmith_> yea
<dsmith_> and wireless works
<Dr_willis> those new Asus EEE's i think only get 2 or so hrs.
<dsmith_> I could care less if it acts funcky a bit
<dsmith_> heh, I saw that
<dsmith_> I intend to replace this drive with a ssd
<dsmith_> mtron makes the fastest
<dsmith_> thier not cheap though
<Dr_willis> Yep. the fact they are getting affordable is a good sign. :)
<dsmith_> I'll wait another year
<Dr_willis> I need a new HD for my laptop.. but its not worth the $100 or so investment r for my needs
<ganjamaniac> ok what should i try to install?
<dsmith_> its fun taking a P3 machine and install *buntu and giving it back to someone to use
<ganjamaniac> shapermeow?
<dsmith_> ganjamaniac: ?
<ganjamaniac> or shaperwuff?
<dsmith_> shaperchirp
<Dr_willis> shapermoo !
<ganjamaniac> a traffic shaper, it just needs to shape ack's
<Dr_willis> :)
<dsmith_> lol
<tehm0nk> sup people
<dsmith_> ACK, thats like Invaders from Mars speak
<dsmith_> sup
<ganjamaniac> acknowledgments , at first priority
<Dr_willis> Awk Awk! Sed! ... Grep grep!
<tehm0nk> so are any of you traders and on ubuntu?
<tehm0nk> lol
<Dr_willis> Traders?
<ganjamaniac> blah
<tehm0nk> *traitors
<tehm0nk> lol
<Invertigo> lol
<dsmith_> im on many *buntu's
<Invertigo> I like my KDE... :P
<tehm0nk> dsmith_: how good are you with ubuntu?
<dsmith_> I prefer kde
<tehm0nk> i wanted to try out avant....
<dsmith_> I deployed over 50+ machines
<Dr_willis> If i install Kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, geubuntu-desktop, geos-dfeskttop and MythBuntu - does that count as 1 or 5?
<Dr_willis> or was it 6? :)
<dsmith_> geos yuck
<tehm0nk> dsmith_: were any of those dual video card + dual monitor?
<dsmith_> geubuntu *shrug*
<dsmith_> no
<Dr_willis> or whatever they call that GoS thang. :)
<tehm0nk> MythBuntu?
<tehm0nk> wtf?
<dsmith_> need a dual head card
<dsmith_> and edit your xorg
<Dr_willis> Mythtv=ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Mythtv+ubuntu
<Dr_willis> :) i mean
<dsmith_> one of these days I will do that
<tehm0nk> dsmith_:  i have 2 dual head cards, and 2 monitors
<tehm0nk> dual-heading on one monitor = performance LOSS
<dsmith_> you should only need one card
<tehm0nk> i dont know why that doesn't sink in to people.
<dsmith_> howcome?
<dsmith_> hmmm nm I thinkI understand now
<tehm0nk> if you throw a Graphic intense app on one screen
<tehm0nk> the other will lag
<tehm0nk> with two cards...
<tehm0nk> that wont happen
<dsmith_> yea, that makes sense now I am thinking about it
<Dr_willis> The things people bend over backwards to do.. :)
<dsmith_> lol
<tehm0nk> in windows i can run WoW @ 45 fps (with all the uber settings) and have the other monitor open browsing the net :-P
<Dr_willis> Ive seen way too many arguments about sli/dual card/montitors and so forth. to even want to get this started
<dsmith_> hmmm I have seena  few dual haed cards on windows pc, those never lagged
<dsmith_> but thats another OS
<tehm0nk> before i put my second video card in, that was like 14-20 fps...
<dsmith_> you can run triple sli now
<tehm0nk> triple SLI?
<dsmith_> yea
<tehm0nk> i hadn't even heard of dual
<dsmith_> three cards in parallel
<tehm0nk> ?
<tehm0nk> weird...
<dsmith_> heh
<tehm0nk> i've heard you can SLI + optional extra monitor...
<Dr_willis> the latest attempt to get more $$ from rich gammers. :)
<dsmith_> well with SSD drives coming to fruition it will spead things up
<tehm0nk> my motherboard can do that i think
<tehm0nk> but... i think that is just rediculous...
<tehm0nk> to buy 3 videocards...
<Dr_willis> I dont think the 3 sli mb's are even out yet.
<tehm0nk> i mean yeah i bought 2 but it DOUBLES my perfomance..
<dsmith_> i caught that last week, I am not a serious gamer but I thought it was interesting
<tehm0nk> Dr_willis: Agreed.
<tehm0nk> hence no Dual monitors in SLI
<tehm0nk> all about $$$ lol
<tehm0nk> "shhhh dont tell them we're never gonna even TRY to do that... cause then we'd lose money!"
<tehm0nk> Anyways here's the deal
<dsmith_> I read about a report last night that a group ran (6) mtron ssd drives in raid 0 that had I/O of ~650mb/s
<Dr_willis> Info i saw said 3 cards in sli = 280% increase
<dsmith_> lol
<tehm0nk> i had a bit of an issue with this in Kubuntu as well tho
<dsmith_> Dr_willis: yea, thats it
<Dr_willis> Of course..  a lot of the SLI/Power stuff dont matter much at the common res that a lot of people use
<tehm0nk> if i Try to enable Compiz screen loses bars
<Dr_willis> But the price of these higher res/24+ inch monitors are getting better.
<dsmith_> sli = serious gamers..
<Dr_willis> sli = people with more $$ then sence. :P
<Dr_willis> vodka = Serious Drinkers.
<tehm0nk> lol not even
<dsmith_> lol
<tehm0nk> my video cards are now like 120 bucks?
<tehm0nk> each...
<tehm0nk> that is Nothing
<tehm0nk> and you know it lol
<Dr_willis> Actually compiz uses opengl.. that could use SLI. Hmm
<tehm0nk> 8600 GT
<dsmith_> yea I just bought one for the gf
<Dr_willis> ya could take your 2 cards out.. toss thm out.. buy a newer card thats faster then the 2 combined. :)
<tehm0nk> Times 2 right?
<tehm0nk> lol
<Dr_willis> Or just turn off some eye candy.
<tehm0nk> and put it in SLI mode...
<tehm0nk> and throw away one monitor
<tehm0nk> and CONFORM
<tehm0nk> no.
<tehm0nk> :-P
 * Dr_willis dosent want to start the argument about why a MMORPG needs such high FPS...
<tehm0nk> because you can see page flipping at less than 30 FPS?
<Dr_willis> does it matter.. You are just mindlessly bashing macro keys anyway.. :P
<tehm0nk> and when there is 40 players on your screen at once you better have the right rig or either you die, or you get to kill more...
<tehm0nk> no?
<tehm0nk> LoL
<Dr_willis> look down at the ground.. and just watch your party health bars..
<tehm0nk> every class can't be macro'd :-P
<Dr_willis> You get the impression i play healers a lot? :)
<tehm0nk> i have a 70 priest :-P
<tehm0nk> dropped healing at 60
<tehm0nk> never went back
<Dr_willis> My G15 Keyboard - that i DO have working under linux - can even show the health bars ion its lec.. :)
<tehm0nk> played for a long time before the BC patch
<Dr_willis> lcd.
<tehm0nk> yeah i heard about them things
<tehm0nk> i trust my micro. natural 4000 and my mx rev...
<tehm0nk> wonder for Cs too heh
<tehm0nk> this compiz thing is killing me again
<Dr_willis> I dumpped WoW. and dont care  for most MMORPGs any more.   so have fun. :P
<tehm0nk> i just dont get it
<tehm0nk> maybe my dri is messed up or something?
<maduser> compiz......
<tehm0nk> ?
<Dr_willis> compiz is still very much a work in progress at times.
<maduser> Its a beach
<tehm0nk> right but i just had it working sweet on kubuntu, now in ubuntu i can't do the same thing to make it work right...
<Dr_willis> of coruse that can also be said for the state of nvidia and ati drivers under linux  - sadly
<maduser> I have it working fine i just never use ot
<tehm0nk> mad... why?
<maduser> Its good to show off to friends
<tehm0nk> the cube is nice to me, just in general
<maduser> When you wan to do a full screen youtube video in compiz
<maduser> you can't
<tehm0nk> aww darn?
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> no fox
<Dr_willis> I find the cube proberly one of the most useless features of compiz. :)
<tehm0nk> like it doesn't get jacked up fullscreen anyways...
<maduser> no fix
<Dr_willis> Even the fire is more a more usefull gimmic! :)
<tehm0nk> LOL how is the fire useful?
<tehm0nk> i mean
<Dr_willis> Draw on the screen... "Dont Touch Me!"
<tehm0nk> only if you're bored
<maduser> cool
<Dr_willis> and it scares people off.
<tehm0nk> AHAHAHA
<tehm0nk> thats pretty good actually
<maduser> I just run a shell program
<Dr_willis> Had someone in here who accidently enabled fire.. and couldent turn it off.
<tehm0nk> pfft
<tehm0nk> lol
<maduser> that makes a scrart image pop up if they type the wronf password
<maduser> that makes a scrary image pop up if they type the wrong password
<Dr_willis> Only compiz things i regually use is that "show a preview/mini window' in the  taskbar, and the zoom
<maduser> Its great
<maduser> me too
<maduser> Can you run frets on fire in compiz?
<maduser> ..........
<Dr_willis> try it and see i guess.
<Dr_willis> proberly can. :)
<maduser> I fear the images will be all messed up
<maduser> who here has tried puppy?
<tehm0nk> Dr_willis: it's too nutty in #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  never noticed..
<awag22> i think it is generally a good idea to quit compiz before running a game
<Dr_willis> I hang out in there all the time
<maduser> thats my idea
<Gast258> moin allerseits
<Gast258> irgendjemand da?
<tehm0nk> it's hard to get help there
<maduser> is that german?
<surgy> when i plug in my mp3 player it doesnt automount, it shows the icon on the desktop like it should be mounted, but it doesnt actually mount untill i click on the icon, the same thing happens when i put a cd in the cd rom
<surgy> is there a fix?
<tehm0nk> you guys here have helped me a LOT more than they could have
<Gast258> yes it is
<maduser> cool
<tehm0nk> this time is the FIRST time i've been acknoledged in there
<Gast258> where is the german help chat ?
<awag22> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<maduser> wow the ubuntu channel is chaotic
<Gast258> thx
<Dr_willis> it helps to ask good questions. :)
<tehm0nk> Dr_willis: you got any ideas why my stuff could be screwy? i'll post my xorg real fast...
<tehm0nk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  im not even sure what your problem actually is.
<maduser> never mess with xorg
<tehm0nk> never mess with xorg huh...
<maduser> do you have the defult?
<tehm0nk> i have to Just to make the live CD boot
<tehm0nk> lol
<tehm0nk> and i have to to make my monitors work right ...
<tehm0nk> At all even
<maduser> you could replace it with the defult
<tehm0nk> lol if i replaced it with default i'd lost 1 monitor...
<maduser> my advice chmod 600 xorg
<tehm0nk> and when i would turn on my pc, it would start to boot on one monitor...
<tehm0nk> and then ask me to login on the other...
<tehm0nk> :-P
<maduser> hmmmm
<tehm0nk> yeah
<tehm0nk> there is a seriously problem there...
<Dr_willis> Thats from the twinview/dual screens not agreeing on what monuitor was primary
<Dr_willis> which is a bit of a issue with the nvidia driver also making it a hassle.
<tehm0nk> arggh
<Dr_willis> Want more fun?  enable a single monitor nvidia system.. Power down.. plug in a tv to the svideo up.. DONT turn on the tv..
<Dr_willis> when you boot up - some of my nvidia systems default to the TV out.. with No Monitor output once X starts.
<Dr_willis> I saw the pc boot.. saw the messages..  heard gnome start sounds.. then blank
<maduser> ouch
<Dr_willis> However... same setup.. No pc moniotr.. i had to do nothing to get tv out working.
<Dr_willis> I could even install  ubuntu , without a pc monitor. just a tv.
<Dr_willis> This Does seem to depend on what card you have also.
<tehm0nk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49387/
<maduser> do you have a repalce ment or defult?
<maduser> like xorg-defult.conf?
<tehm0nk> do i have a backup?
<maduser> yeah
<tehm0nk> yes
<tehm0nk> but... THAT would break my PC
<maduser> ?
<tehm0nk> before i rebooted from installing i EDITED it to make it work...
<tehm0nk> if i booted again
<tehm0nk> it'd cry and say something like oh no! no screen found!
<tehm0nk> the default does that to me... on a Clean install :-P
<maduser> it would boot into console
<tehm0nk> exactly
<maduser> I hate that
<tehm0nk> and i'd have to refix it :-P
<SteamMachine> Hi all.
<SteamMachine> I wish to disable kde wallet.
<SteamMachine> It's rather annoying and I don't need it.
<SteamMachine> I'm not sure how to though.
<SteamMachine> I've actually uninstalled it and it still ... appears. O_O
<maduser> what is it used for?
<maduser> passwords, wep?
<SteamMachine> Passwords.
<SteamMachine> For kopete mostly.
<maduser> If you did not have it you would have to retype the passwords every time
<Dr_willis> My xorg.conf for tv out :) and dual screen - http://pastebin.ca/829497
<Dr_willis> if anyone wants to look.
<tehm0nk> Dr_willis: in kubuntu it uses Emerald to theme it or something... someone had me put "emerald --replace" in the command option of window decoration in CCSM
<SteamMachine> maduser: i just told kopete to remember the password. >_>
<Dr_willis> emerald can be used to get the window decoration,
<Dr_willis> or you can use the KDE window decoration thing, or even the gnome one.
<tehm0nk> and then i ran "compiz --replace" and it worked...
<tehm0nk> what is the gnome one?
<Dr_willis> i forget its name. Its mentioned at the compiz-fusion homepage. :)
<SteamMachine> Also, I wondered if there were any plans to make a more... kde-compatible firefox?
<Dr_willis> gtk-window-decorator --replace,
<Dr_willis> kde-window-decorator --replace, or
<Dr_willis> emerald --replace
<Dr_willis> SteamMachine,  none that i have heard of. I think a few people have started.. but got very little done.
<SteamMachine> Mm. It seems like that. What with Konquefox and the like.
<SteamMachine> A shame really. I adore firefox - but the gnominess of it bugs me.
<SteamMachine> still, there's enough tweaks to make it bearable.
<Dr_willis> never noticed really....
<Dr_willis> I just put in the few extensions i like.. and surf away
<Dr_willis> :)
<tehm0nk> lol
<tehm0nk> now they're broke in Both screens lol
<maduser> when you mess with xorg
<maduser> .........
<biovore> it bites back.. :-)
<maduser> worse
<maduser> it messes with your head
<maduser> like the DMV
<tehm0nk> no...
<tehm0nk> i didn't change my xorg.
<tehm0nk> all i didn was run metacity --replace and compiz --replace a couple times lol
<maduser> what did you do?
<tehm0nk> can i install that emerald theme manager thing on ubuntu as well?
<maduser> dunno
<tehm0nk> Dr_willis: do you know?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> Yes.. that page details it all. :)
<tehm0nk> compiz is actually not engaging at alll...
<Dr_willis> And that page is proerly the full extent of my compiz knowledge. :()
<tehm0nk> cause you're a lucky one
<tehm0nk> lol ok i installed emerald...
<tehm0nk> and got window decration....
<Dr_willis> install some emerald themes also to play with. :)
<tehm0nk> it just happened to be on the one i wanted already haha
<tehm0nk> and compiz is now working...
<tehm0nk> odd.
<maninder> whats the super button?
<tehm0nk> windows key
<tehm0nk> took me a while to figure that one out...
<maninder> the button next to crt
<maninder> and alt
<tehm0nk> AKA Start
<tehm0nk> it's got the windows logo normally
<maninder> got ya
<maninder> thanks
<maninder> the water effect is so usless yet fun to watch
<tehm0nk> yeah
<tehm0nk> same with fire
<Dr_willis> Tidal Wave!
<Dr_willis> :)
<tehm0nk> never tried that
<maninder> lol
<maninder> i have like multiple bugs on my linux
<maninder> i just feel like doing a new installation
<sparr> are there any projects that bring newer packages to existing ubuntu releases?  i moved from debian to ubuntu, and having to wait 6 months for new versions of things is my biggest complaint.
<crimsun> well, yes, the MOTU "project" works on the latest development branch and caring for security errata and bugfixes for the currently supported stable packages in universe.
<ardchoille> sparr: You can always compile
<tehm0nk> anyone know how to make the cube transparent always?
<sparr> tehm0nk: even when youre looking at a 2d desktop?
<tehm0nk> yes
<tehm0nk> i had it like that before
<Dr_willis> the backports repos may have updates also.
<tehm0nk> http://picpaste.com/gears_1.jpg
<tehm0nk> sparr like that
<tehm0nk> but that was on kubuntu
<sparr> freaky
<sparr> but doable, i think
<sparr> isnt there a checkbox "always render cube"?
<sparr> or "only render when rotating" (which you would uncheck)
<tehm0nk> there we go
<tehm0nk> got it
<voidmage> does anyone know the default font for amarok's osd?
<tehm0nk> wow
<tehm0nk> this is weird... i set a setting
<tehm0nk> then click back then go back to the setting and it's back to default
<tehm0nk> GRR
<LinkCanabico> hi can someone point me in the right direction to create a livecd that boots directly into a game i am programming
<sexy_noob> could anyone help with some pretty straight forward monitor problems? I accidently changed my monitor model to digital when it was set as analog and now starting x leads to a black screen. :( How do i change it back with the command line?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> lets see...
<Dr_willis> Thats not it.. Hmmm..
<ardchoille> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Dr_willis> thats it. :)
<ardchoille> :)
<LinkCanabico> sexy_noob in grub set the kernel option to init 3
<Dr_willis> actually if X is borked.. and booting him to the console..   he can just login, use the sudo command. then test with 'startx' I think
<sexy_noob> i just need to change the monitor model setting back? i dont think x is broken
<ardchoille> Yeah, or just ctrl+alt+f1 and log in there
<LinkCanabico> ardchoille is right
<Dr_willis> Yea. He may be getting X started.. it sjust not usign the right settings
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Isn't that type of setting kept somewhere in ~/.kde/share/config ?
<Dr_willis> Then theres the 'rescue/recovery' entry in grub. :)
<Dr_willis> I dont think the  monitor settings hes referign to are.  the user keeps their modes, and res. But not the model.
<Dr_willis> plus if its killing kdm. then its been set in the xorg.conf wrongly.
<Dr_willis> thats My logic at least.
<LinkCanabico> also gdm and kdm are not configured by the user
<ardchoille> sexy_noob: Did you use sudo (admin) to change that?
<tehm0nk> Dr_willis: is it possible to get the same screenshot thing as in Kubuntu?
<sexy_noob> one sec i had to start
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  what screenshot thing? :)    proberly is possible...
<tehm0nk> are you on kubuntu right now?
<Dr_willis> yes
<tehm0nk> press printscreen
<tehm0nk> lol
<Dr_willis> On Kubuntu. :)
<tehm0nk> the one in Ubuntu Sucks.
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  ok.. You are asking how to use the KUBUNTU screenshot tool. in Ubuntu...
<Dr_willis> Thats a little more clear then. :)
<tehm0nk> what is it's name
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: PM?
<LinkCanabico> wich tool Ksnapshot?
<tehm0nk> i'll see if it's in the install thing
<ardchoille> tehm0nk: ksnapshot
<Dr_willis> ksnapshot seems to be its name. :) yes.
<Dr_willis> !find ksnapshot
<ubotu> Found: ksnapshot
<Dr_willis> There it is.
<ardchoille> lol
<Dr_willis> well its 2 am.. and i am going to ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz.........
<Dr_willis> night all.
<ardchoille> Good night
<LinkCanabico> night
<sexy_noob> yay! something worked!
<LinkCanabico> sexy_noob thats a start
<sexy_noob> the gamma settings are blinding me but as long as it turns on
<Gidean> Just inherited an amd64 'puter.  Should I run the 64bit OS or stick to i386?  I just want it to work as soon as possible and be my net/media workhorse...
<Gidean> opinions?
<ardchoille> I'd stick to i386 if I wanted it to work in the quickest time and with the least amount of work
<LinkCanabico> net/media use i386
<ubuntu> how do I set the root password?
<ardchoille> ubuntu: You don't, use sudo
<ardchoille> !sudo | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuntu> yes I do need to
<ubuntu> I need to be loged in as root to do some of the work I need to do in the terminal
<ubuntu> sudo won't cut it
<ardchoille> ubuntu: Sudo can do anyting root can do
<ubuntu> ya
<ubuntu> but it asks for a root password
<ardchoille> What asks for root passwd?
<ubuntu> I put in sudo alsaconf
<Gidean> that's what I figured...On a different note:  I use 6.06 LTS on my lappie and am very happy.  Is there an advantage to 7.10?
<ubuntu> and it asks for the root password
<ardchoille> it's asking for your user passwd
<ananth123> ubuntu: try the user password
<ubuntu> I did
<ubuntu> it rejected it
<ubuntu> :(
<ardchoille> Then you mistyped or something
<ubuntu> but like I was originally asking how do I change my root password?
<ardchoille> ubuntu: You don't, use sudo
<Gidean> passwd
<ubuntu> Thanks Gidean
<LinkCanabico> well you can try sudo passwd
<jinx> how do i install my 3d accelerated video card drivers ati
<ardchoille> Please do not teach people how to enable root.
<ardchoille> It's neither necessary nor supported
<ubuntu> Thats pretty restricting
<Gidean> it's knowledge...
<se7en> somebody know a good and easy terminal mail client?
<ubuntu> Gidean when I put in passwd it says current UNIX Password:
<ananth123> ubuntu: its a feature, by design to protect newbies from doing silly things...  most experienced users can work around the default settings to even add a root acc
<LinkCanabico> ardchoille its part of the philosophy "You decide what you want to do on your PC"
<ardchoille> ubuntu: If you feel that is restive, then you really should read the sudo wiki page and learn about sudo
<ardchoille> LinkCanabico: yes, but this is an official support channel and we follow the recommended methods here.
<ubuntu> recommended methods?
<ananth123> or try some other distro
<ubuntu> oh so there are more advanced distros?
<LinkCanabico> yes
<ananth123> its not more advanced (or less).... its what suits your taste!
<ubuntu> How about Ultumix? Some people have told me it's great.
<ananth123> try it out.
<ananth123> whats good for me may (or not) be good for you
<se7en> somebody know a good and easy terminal mail client?
<ananth123> pine... mutt
<se7en> thanks ananth123 ...checking
<ubuntu> Gidean I can't PM you
<ubuntu> It says I need to register
<ubuntu> I'm registered
<ardchoille> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ubuntu> how do I change my user name
<ardchoille> oh, sorry
<ardchoille> ubuntu: /nick newnick
<ardchoille> lol
<LinkCanabico> :)
<Gidean> rofl
<ananth123> LOL
<Gidean> any current 6.06 users?
<newnick> I'm trying to install LinuxMCE :) I found that their download for Kubuntu is not working right
<newnick> So I got the same version from the mirrors on the Kubuntu site
<newnick> Works much better now
<ananth123> Gidean: yeah
<foibles> hi there, im using teamspeak in linux and my sound won't go through
<newnick> Hopefully after I update Kubuntu and install the Linux MCE disks it will recognise my TV card
<foibles> its using OSS by default, but thats the problem
<newnick> MythTV seems very TVCard unfriendly
<newnick> I have a TV2000 XP Expert WinFast TV card
<newnick> It works with other TV Tuner Card Programs
<newnick> I don't get it
<ananth123> under linux ?
<newnick> yep
<ananth123> which program ?
<newnick> Well Any of them in the repo exept MythTV
<newnick> MythTV just goes crazy
<foibles> can anyone help me out?
<newnick> and freaks out
<foibles> anyone used teamspeak before?
<newnick> well gota reboot
<Gidean> BTW: Is the 'sudo' protocol a *buntu invention or didi t start in debian?
<crimsun> it started back in OpenBSD.
<Gidean> wow
<ananth123> Gidean: its probably a few decades old iirc
<ardchoille> I've been using sudo for years and never had to enable root. I love it.
<Gidean> Don't get me wrong, I have no problem using sudo...
<Gidean> big fan..
<justin__> Back after the reboot
<justin__> I survived
<Gidean> just thinking...
<Gidean> question: the idea is that your everyday use is done a a user and when needed you can execute commands as root using sudo, correct?
<ananth123> yes
<ardchoille> Well, there are some definite advantages to using sudo, one being that you can't brute force a locked root account and you can't brute force user accounts if you don't know the usernames
<justin__> YES
<justin__> Thats not an advantage
<justin__> to me
<Gidean> les risk of muck things about when you don't wield ultimate power...
<Gidean> heh
<Gidean> maybe not an advantage but a nice precaution..
<ardchoille> Indeed
<Gidean> I know I've been saved a few times thinking back
<justin__> I've never ran into a problem using root when I should not have
<justin__> just lucky I guess
<justin__> Evil_DuDe is scarry. He hasn't droped his connection since 12/15/2007. I think he has his eyes on us!
<Gidean> EF! think Opera was resposible for making my sys unresposnsive...had to restart X
<justin__> ./join #Ultumix
<justin__> woops
<Gidean> So again, I ask humbly for opinions: is 7.10 worth upgrading to?  I'm happy with 6.06 but just inherited a desktop....
<justin__> I think so
<Gidean> and why is that?
<ananth123> its better to do a fresh install of 7.10 on the laptop than an upgrade
<ananth123> for one, the latest version of the packages would have fixed some bugs
<ardchoille> Gidean: I installed 7.10 (coming from Dapper) and I have loved it enough to get rid of my Dapper images.
<Gidean> It would be for my desktop but that brings up another question: versions don't share repositries?
<ardchoille> It's not good to mix repos like that, no
<Gidean> I see, I see...
<ardchoille> Gidean: Is this a system that will be upgraded to Gutsy from Dapper?
<anakin_> when i try to login to the location with a valid username and passwd into smb://hostname, i keep getting the authentication message over and over
<anakin_> Is this something to do with the authentication protocol in smb.conf?
<ardchoille> anakin_: I get that sometimes and I found it's always on a folder that isn't shared
<Gidean> Thank you all....happy holidays
<jessy_james> ardchoille™ take the dapper ,no upgraded to Gutsy,counsel o advice form the 7.04
<ardchoille> jessy_james: I didn't quite understand that
<jessy_james> the 7.10 is not stable
<ardchoille> jessy_james: 7.10 is the current stable release, yes
<jessy_james> experience
<jessy_james> the 7.04 is stable
<ardchoille> jessy_james: It's been stable for me on 11 machines, but I guess it depends on many factors.
<jessy_james> fortune,
<jessy_james> the software for the 7.04 is goof
<jessy_james> *good
<ardchoille> lol
<jessy_james> experience say :)
<Qhestion> hi. i want to install kubuntu from dvd. when i boot from it, it starts up normal, but then the kde startup progress window (dont know how its called) is shown. 5 seconds later my monitor gets turned off. is this normal?
<Qhestion> when i hit [ctrl][f7] afterwards, i get a "normal" display, but it is set to 640x480
<Qhestion> now, what do i do?
<Jeroi> Qhestionyes it is normal
<Qhestion> WHAT ? how can that be normal?
<Jeroi> just wait when kde starts it brings your dekstop view right a way
<Qhestion> no it does not.
<Qhestion> i did wait ~10 minutes
<Jeroi> dosent show you the text in the monitor like windows does
<Jeroi> tho windows uses some progress bar
<Qhestion> yes, but i cant see that because my monitor gets disablde
<Jeroi> ah
<Qhestion> not only for ~2 seconds
<Jeroi> so you get kde loading stage?
<Qhestion> yes
<Jeroi> and?
<Qhestion> quote: ""but then the kde startup progress window (dont know how its called) is shown. 5 seconds later my monitor gets turned off. is this normal?""
<Jeroi> thats not normal
<Qhestion> also, what i did afterwards: "when i hit [ctrl][f7] afterwards, i get a "normal" display, but it is set to 640x480"
<Qhestion> and i cant change it to higher resolutions
<Jeroi> I tought you meant at first when bios loads after that monitor goes balack and off
<Qhestion> nah
<Jeroi> ok
<Jeroi> you got weard prob
<Qhestion> yep.
<Jeroi> is you gfx properly setuped?
<Qhestion> ehm
<Qhestion> i am installing.
<Qhestion> from the dvd.
<Qhestion> i did nothing!
<Jeroi> yes
<Jeroi> did you isntall your kubuntu already?
<Qhestion> no
<Jeroi> so why do you need bigger resolution?
<Qhestion> turn computer on -> boot from dvd -> wait -> wait -> crap
<Qhestion> well, i am a little bit frightened
<Jeroi> Imo I would install in textmode
<Jeroi> not going to kde at all
<Qhestion> i dont want to install kubuntu just to see that it cant run higher than 640x480
<Qhestion> hmm
<Jeroi> faster, quite easy too.
<Jeroi> what gfx card you use?
<Qhestion> ehm
<Qhestion> geforce 8600 gt
<Jeroi> same than me :)
<Jeroi> I fought with it alot
<Qhestion> dammit
<ananth123> try passing video res as boot parameter...
<Jeroi> the best way is, to go k-menu->system settings
<Qhestion> nay.
<Jeroi> then to advanced tab
<Qhestion> it only shows "640x480" as availbale resolutions
<Jeroi> there is restricetd drivers
<Qhestion> ehh uhh... ok
<Jeroi> then install nvidia-glx-nev as dialog shows you
<Jeroi> new*
<Jeroi> then you should get your resolution after you edit your config
<Jeroi> the best way to edit is typing nvidia-settings into console
<Jeroi> you get gui program from nvidia
<Qhestion> ok
<Jeroi> it is kind of same looking than in windows
<Qhestion> well, i am coming from opensuse ;)
<Jeroi> hmm, yes good choice toi try kubuntu
<Qhestion> i thought so too, but in opensuse "it just works", while kubuntu seems not to like me
<Qhestion> well, i will try it
<Jeroi> Qhestion, ubuntu dont install any restricted drivers at all
<Jeroi> this means, drivers that some companies have rights in them
<Jeroi> so ubuntu is legal distribution
<Qhestion> yes.
<Jeroi> ubuntu tho dont cotrol what users install into it
<Jeroi> so you get all working just fine
<Qhestion> ok i will try it then
<Jeroi> altho it needs a bit fixing this and that and meanwhile you get bored without help
<Jeroi> but in end of the day, it gives good warm when you sugges in something
<Qhestion> hmm
<Jeroi> ?
<Qhestion> yes, but i prefer not learning while i install an os
<Jeroi> I feel you
<Qhestion> afterwards ok, but that is a damned critical phase
<Jeroi> but some times things just arent like windows
<Jeroi> windows install with like singel button and typing your name etc
<Qhestion> they should be better... but they are not
<Jeroi> but then again: the real compete comes when installing some codecs and programs
<Qhestion> i think that one is fairly easy
<Jeroi> and indeed apt-get is nice piece of software in debian based systemsa
<Jeroi> Qhestion btw
<Qhestion> that was the main reason i wanted to try kubuntu.
<Qhestion> i just dont trust yast anymore
<Jeroi> you dont get to dl anything from net wihtout editin your sources list
<Qhestion> yes?
<Qhestion> is it like in opensuse?
<Jeroi> main reason to this, is that you are using live cd
<Jeroi> so you sources are your cd
<Jeroi> you need to disable cd sources from /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jeroi> and enable internet sources
<Jeroi> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list should do the trick
<Qhestion> yes
<Jeroi> if kubuntu asks password just hit enter
<Qhestion> yes
<Qhestion> good that i get to know this *before* i go into runlevel 2 or so...
<Qhestion> it is what happened with opensuse
<Jeroi> yeah
<Qhestion> and there i was, not knowing any texteditor besides vim
<Jeroi> I'we used kubuntu now 3 weeks fulltime
<ganjamaniac> heh
<Qhestion> and unfortunately, all i knew about vim was that you can exit it with :q!
<Jeroi> before gutsy, I installed edgy
<ganjamaniac> how can i run this firefox flash plugin?
<ganjamaniac> because its weirianistic
<Jeroi> but when upgraded to feisty I managed to destroy my kde somehow
<Jeroi> ganjamaniac I have made fix for that
<Qhestion> ok am now off, trying "it"
<Jeroi> it has md5 checksum error
<Jeroi> because aplle has new plugin giving wrong md5
<ganjamaniac> cool
<ganjamaniac> apple?
<ganjamaniac> did apple aquire adobe?
<ganjamaniac> whatever
<Jeroi> you using 32bit?
<Jeroi> or 64?
<ganjamaniac> no i use 64 bit
<Jeroi> good
<ganjamaniac> and i use 8bit
<ganjamaniac> so do i have to get the fix in your repo?
<Jeroi> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10804892/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Jeroi> install that ganjamaniac
<ganjamaniac> ty
<Jeroi> just download it to desktop
<Jeroi> and run with packet installer
<pag> ganjamaniac, Jeroi; just FYI - that update will break Konqueror's and Opera's Flash support
<Jeroi> yup
<Jeroi> but flash wont work even with firefox, or konguereor when you first install kubuntu
<Jeroi> that is the only way for amd64 kubuntu firsttime users to anable fashsuport atleast for firefox
<ganjamaniac> ndiswrapper whatever
<pag> Jeroi, you can download older version and install it manually...
<ganjamaniac> i hope such crap like flash didn't continue
<Jeroi> maybe
<Jeroi> Then again I dont use konqueror
<Jeroi> so I dont bother
<Jeroi> when the apt version of that comes, I wil then download that
<Jeroi> and your konqueror is happy
<mempman> does anybody know how i can reload specific modules,.....i try using rmmod "mod_name" but i keep getting module is busy error
<ganjamaniac> depmod or something
<mempman> let me give that a shot
<mempman> ganjamania: that won't do it
<Linux_Galore> mempman: insmod module_name
<mempman> ill try that
<mempman> LInux_Galore: im not tyring to install a module
<mempman> im trying to stop the current module, then restart it
<mempman> stopping is the problem right now
<Linux_Galore> mempman:  rmmod then insmod
<mempman> LInux_Galore: i have tried rmmod but i keep gettin "device busy" error
<Linux_Galore> mempman: lsmod  will list the modules loaded
<mempman> Linux_Galore: yes it will, and i can see the loaded modules
<Linux_Galore> mempman: then something is using it
<mempman> how do i stop it
<mempman> there is no playback
<mempman> nothing is playin anything
<Linux_Galore> mempman: stop the process that is using the driver/hardware
<Linux_Galore> mempman: sudo ksysguard
<Jeroi> After installing the flash plugin, you have to tell Konqueror. Go to configure konqueror > plugins > 'scan for plugins', or you can check the box ' scan..startup'. Make sure the '/usr/lib/firefox/plugins' is in the list of directories to scan.
<Jeroi> so there
<Jeroi> your kongueror is happy
<mempman> adnan@adnanslaptop:~$ rmmod soundcore
<ganjamaniac> i use knome
<mempman> ERROR: Module soundcore is in use by snd
<mempman> adnan@adnanslaptop:~$ rmmod snd
<ganjamaniac> a gnome based on kde
<Linux_Galore> if you install the adobe flash package you dont have to do anything
<Jeroi> was not that bad to fix kongueror flash after that update
<mempman> ERROR: Module snd is in use by snd_hda_intel,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<mempman> adnan@adnanslaptop:~$ rmmod -f soundcore
<mempman> ERROR: Removing 'soundcore': Operation not permitted
<mempman> adnan@adnanslaptop:~$ sudo rmmod -f soundcore
<mempman> [sudo] password for adnan:
<mempman> ERROR: Removing 'soundcore': Resource temporarily unavailable
<mempman> adnan@adnanslaptop:~$
<mempman> whoops sorry
<Linux_Galore> mempman:  eeer sudo
<Jeroi> mempman nopaste for long pastes I think is recommended
<Linux_Galore> mempman:  a user cant change a system process, use sudo
<mempman> sorry bout that
<Jeroi> maybe 4 lines of pasting to irc is proper paste thump rule
<mempman> adnan@adnanslaptop:~$ sudo rmmod soundcore
<mempman> ERROR: Module soundcore is in use by snd
<mempman> jeroi: sorry bro
<Jeroi> dont mind tho
<Linux_Galore> udo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
<Linux_Galore> oops
<Linux_Galore> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
<Linux_Galore> or sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<mempman> Linux_Galore, i will try that
<Linux_Galore> mempman: sounds like the sound server crashed
<mempman> maybe ...
<INFOEXCLUDED> pulse audio
<Linux_Galore> meh, phonon
<mempman> im sleepy
<Linux_Galore> mempman: if sound is jammed it usually means a process is stuck, oft not the sound server but an application, ksysguard will show all the running processes and allow you to kill the one that is crashed
<mempman> let me give that a shot......
<mempman> LInux_Galore,
<mempman> what exactly is PCM in mixer setting?
<Jeroi> hopely qhuestion dit use ctrl-alt-delete to restart x
<Jeroi> not restart whole livecd
<Jeroi> as then his settings get deleted
<Jeroi> hey anyone knows here about amarok?
<INFOEXCLUDED> use top to see what processes is hogging the computer and kill it
<Jeroi> my amarok dont remember my settings
<Jeroi> I mean lists
<Jeroi> playlists
<Jeroi> I want after reboot that amarok should play my last playlist before reboot
<Jeroi> saving playlist dont help neither
<Jeroi> I need to scan my playlist from media, to load it back to playlists
<Jeroi> it is really frustrating
<bazhang> Jeroi: did you tell amarok where to scan for music? that does the trick for me
<INFOEXCLUDED> a friend of mine tells me RIAA has dosnnted alot of money to amarok
<Jeroi> ?
<Jeroi> from where?
<Jeroi> settings?
<Jeroi> problem may be, that my music is on ntfs partition
<Jeroi> I have 5 ntfs partitions
<Jeroi> 1 ext3
<Linux_Galore> INFOEXCLUDED = troll
<Jeroi> but windows dosend have any problems if you isntall ext3.dll
<bazhang> sure is
<Jeroi> it sees ext3 disks like normal windows partitions
<Jeroi> or was it ext2.dll
<Jeroi> dont remeber
<Bicubic> um. How do I get kubuntu to actually restart and not reopen previous apps?
<Jeroi> Bicubic
<Jeroi> system settingsd
<bazhang> Jeroi: do you have read and write permisiions to those ntfs partititions?
<Jeroi> there is kde session handling
<Jeroi> option, dont load last session on startup
<Linux_Galore> Bicubic: log out properly ie log out of the session and in the login screen select shutdown
<bdgraue> im trying to file a bug in klettres-kde4 but i don't find any project in launchpad that matches :(
<Bicubic> okay thank you
<Jeroi> bazhang yes
<Linux_Galore> http://bugs.kde.org/
<Jeroi> I do
<Jeroi> but ftp program cant login users, if users have ntfs partiton home folder
<Jeroi> id says: cannot give anonymous privlidges
<Jeroi> and you cannot chmod ntfs drives?
<Jeroi> or does ntfs partitions use somekind of chmod ruling?
<Jeroi> if set ext3 folder
<Jeroi> then I can chmod 7777 it
<Jeroi> and then my users can login
<tmske> does anyone have a working Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)? I found tutorials but they only seem to work for rev 01
<Linux_Galore> wtf, why are you using NTFS in Linux
<Jeroi> because I have windows also
<Jeroi> An dused windows like 12 years
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: yes so, Linux doesnt need to be NTFS
<Jeroi> from 3.1 in school do xp
<Jeroi> to*
<Jeroi> Linux_Galore my linux is on ext3 drive
<Jeroi> but my storage drives are ntfs
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: ok fine
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: aaah yeah the drive permissions have been set
<Linux_Galore> have not*
<Jeroi> can I give permissions to ntfs drive?
<Jeroi> with chmod command and chown
<Linux_Galore> sudo konqueror    then just go the /media  click on the right click on the driver -> properties    then set the permissions
<Linux_Galore> oops
<Linux_Galore> sudo konqueror    then just go the /media  directory then  right click on the drive -> properties    then set the permissions
<Jeroi> My other problem is taht ftp server dont allow my local users password, if they have group anime-fan, but it allows if my users have group ftp
<LimCore> how to run COMPIZ?  with compiz-fussion the kde is running on top of it or what?  and how to have the 3d cube desktops and other stuff
<Linux_Galore> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jeroi> so
<Jeroi> If I keep group in ftp, I should be ok
<Linux_Galore> LimCore: should wait for KDE 4 that has a compiz-fusion manager
<Jeroi> as ftp program sets homefolder anyway
<Jeroi> for that partical local user
<Jeroi> and restricts their right
<Jeroi> +s
<LimCore> Linux_Galore: and before that?
<Linux_Galore> LimCore: before then you have allot of stuffing around
<sigra> anyone know how to install xine..I using adept package manager in kde but xine is greyed out so i can not select it for install?
<Jeroi> whats good in compizfusion?
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: have you got a decent video card for starters
<Jeroi> 8600GT
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: just use normal Ubuntu then
<se7en> LimCore: it works fine even in kde3
<Jeroi> yeah
<Jeroi> Bought this because it is cheap, but can manage htcp signals better than 8800
<LimCore> se7en: hmm so howto...?
<sigra> anyone else have xine working on kde 4
<se7en> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu_> There is any alpha / beta with kde4 ?
<sigra> KDE 4 is at rc 2
<Linux_Galore> I think there is a Kubuntu hardie image with kde 4
<Jeroi> as I watch alot videos thrue my compt to lcd
<ubuntu_> I use this image now, but here is 3.5.8
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: you dont need compiz for video
<Jeroi> I know
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: in fact it slows it down
<Jeroi> I used that beryl with edgy
<Jeroi> but it freesed alot of normal using
<Jeroi> so it sucked totally
<sigra> I have KDE 4 RC2 on kubuntu 7.10 but i cannot get flash or xine work with it.
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: compiz-fussion is beryl
<Jeroi> ok
<Linux_Galore> Ive already tried compiz-fussion, cpu runs hot and UI is unstable
<sigra> compiz-fussion runs excellent on my machine
<Jeroi> well I dont need that much eye candy
 * ksivaji 
<Jeroi> I ust need working gui for starters
<Jeroi> just
<Linux_Galore> Im happy to wait for kde 4.1 with better compiz/plasma integration
<Jeroi> that said, I hope that  kde4 brings not laggy window moving, not laggy firefox scrollbar starting to move
<Linux_Galore> I remember kde 2.0 and kde 3.0 releases, train wrecks
<se7en> LimCore: if your graphic card driver is working just sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extracompizconfig-settings-manager emerald librsvg2-common and than compiz --replace
<awag22> anyone ever had firefox suddenly stop letting you restore sessions after a crash?
<awag22> i have the option enabled in settings
<awag22> to restore on start
<Linux_Galore> awag22: yes,  run   killall -9 firefox-bin
<awag22> what does the -9 do?
<Jeroi> or go to kde system settings
<Linux_Galore> awag22:  kills the process without being nice about it
<Jeroi> if you use kde
<awag22> yes i use kde
<Jeroi> But that command is faster
<awag22> and after i do this i should be able to restore my previous session?
<Linux_Galore> every now and again firefox jams up on me and wont restart so I use the killall -9 firefox-bin  command
<Linux_Galore> awag22: it will ask you if you want to restore the last session - yes
<se7en> Jeroi: just to understand what would he do in kde system settings?
<awag22> ok i'll try it in a minute, but why will this suddenly make firefox want to let me restore sessions again? i can start firefox no problem after it crashes, it just automatically goes to a blank page, with no prompt for session restore
<awag22> even though i have restore on start enabled
<Jeroi> awag22
<Jeroi> because you already have firefox session
<Jeroi> that is crashed
<Jeroi> firefox assumes that you just open new window to that session
<Jeroi> or that is what I believe
<awag22> ah, that makes sense
<Jeroi> when you kill all firefox, then open firefox, it should ask to open last session
<Jeroi> if you lost your session
<Linux_Galore> awag22: if it doesnt ask to open your last session it means the old session is still running and broken
<Jeroi> firefox wont ask it
<Jeroi> until you have colsed firefox next time with sites on tabs
<awag22> thanks guys, i'll try this as soon as a finish using my current firefox session
<awag22> and i guess since kdm saves my kde sessions
<awag22> i keep having that rouge firefox session running in the background even when i restart?
<Jeroi> I removed session loading from kde
<Linux_Galore> awag22: no
<Jeroi> I truly hated that
<Jeroi> like 5 programs starts on startup suddenly when I want to open texteditor just to take phonenumber to textfile
<Linux_Galore> awag22: it will start firefox yes but a new session on a restart
<awag22> hmm, shouldn't that new session give me the option to restore the session that was there when i restarted ?
<Jeroi> no
<Pennycook> I've got a BASH question; is there any nice way to go through all the files in a directory and rename them if they meet a certain criteria?  I've tried using for i in $( ls ) ; do, but some of the file names have spaces in
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: heh, I wrote a script that open a little QT query window noting what i still running and do i want to kill it
<Linux_Galore> opens*
<kub^> awag22:  i think what you need for that is an addon called tab mix
<llutz> Pennycook: use find + xargs
<Jeroi> really?
<Jeroi> I want that too
<Jeroi> but does kde have servicehandling?
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: windows 95 had it I cant understand why kde hasnt got it
<Jeroi> one thing about kde tho
<llutz> Pennycook: if you use" for i in ..."  then use "$i" to work with spaces in names
<Jeroi> the sessiond handling dosent remeber some of the program closings
<Jeroi> if in this session I close 1 program, kde opens taht program on reboot anyways
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: only if you dont log out
<Jeroi> ah
<Pennycook> I'll try that.  Thanks llutz
<Jeroi> I shut always from l-menu-logout, reboot
<Jeroi> k-menu
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: shutdown in KDE is really poorly implimented
<Jeroi> nice
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: you can actually tell kde not to start certain apps
<Linux_Galore> to work around it
<Jeroi> lol
<Linux_Galore> it in kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> its*
<Jeroi> well
<Jeroi> I shutdown the session handling from kde
<Jeroi> it helped a lot
<Linux_Galore> I have a long list of stuff noted not to be automatically started by kde
<Jeroi> :D
<Linux_Galore> its very easy to setup
<Jeroi> I am happy that some command that I typed to save alsa settings worked
<Jeroi> I just noticed that spdif works after reboot
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: yeah, another thing I dont like is the lack of a good scanner config tool and what is available makes BeOS look good
<Jeroi> it is most stupid thing to have alsa-mixer, that dont save your settings when you close it
<llutz> Jeroi: use alsactl store to save it
<Jeroi> yes
<Jeroi> that command it was
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: I ended up writing my own program to manage a few network scanners I have
<Jeroi> lol
<Jeroi> Why dont you publicy them?
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: because they are hacks and centric to my hardware setup ie I dont offer much in the way of configuration
<Linux_Galore> imagine hacking the code to define the hardware parameters
<Jeroi> Linux_Galore do you knoiw what was huge problem to me with kubuntu install?
<Linux_Galore> I cant see a normal user doing that
<Pennycook> llutz: for file in $( find /music );... with an echo $file still gives me broken filenames at spaces; am I missing an argument to find?
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: what
<Jeroi> 1. 1 ata133 disk
<Jeroi> 2. 2 x SATA2 drives
<llutz> Pennycook: echo "$file"
<Jeroi> myt mobo presumes default that ata133 drives are primary
<Jeroi> sata2 drives come secundary
<Jeroi> so
<llutz> Pennycook: find /music -name abc*  -exec rm {} \;
<Jeroi> at insatller, installer presume that my windows is on disk0
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: yeah, heard about that
<Jeroi> withc not true
<Jeroi> as my windows is disk1.0
<Jeroi> so grub is installed into disk0
<Jeroi> but
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: unplug the drive
<Pennycook> llutz: Sorry, that was a typo on my part, with "" it doesn't work either.
<Jeroi> right after operating system starts to use disks
<Jeroi> mobo starts to use sata2 primary
<Jeroi> then ata133 secundary
<Jeroi> then when I am at grub
<Jeroi> I must edit the grub to sotart linux from 0,4
<Jeroi> not 1.4
<Jeroi> thats a evil thing
<Jeroi> an evil
<Jeroi> well
<Linux_Galore> Jeroi: I never dual boot'
<Pennycook> llutz: Problem with using -exec rm is that I only want to delete the .mp3 file if a .wma file already exists.  soundKonverter messed up and I've got 5300 .mp3 files floating around with no sound
<Jeroi> I am buying my 3rd sata2 drive soon
<Linux_Galore> PC's are cheap why bother
<Jeroi> so I unplug my ata133 drive then
<Jeroi> I should not have problems anymore
<dsmith_> hello room I have an issue: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<dsmith_> I copied the fstab lines verbatim fromone machine to the other
<dsmith_> i keep getting an error
<dsmith_> here is a line from my fstab: 192.168.0.152:/export/Disk-1/ /media/DawnNAS2 nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr,rw,user,auto 0 0
<kristjan_> how to recover "$HOME/.bashrc file"?
<dsmith_> look ok?
<bazhang> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<dsmith_> bazhang, and your point being? lol
<dsmith_> sup man
<bazhang> dsmith_: surely someone will help you as soon as they get up
<dsmith_> i'll figure it out in time
<dsmith_> :)
<Lynoure> bazhang: heh, "US and Europe and surroundings" is most of the globe
<bazhang> dsmith_: sorry but that is way above my knowledge level :}
<dsmith_> how long you been using linux now?
<bazhang> Lynoure: true dat
<bazhang> dsmith me?
<dsmith_> yes u
<bazhang> year plus
<dsmith_> aren't you new in here?
<bazhang> not really--just mostly hang in #ubuntu--lots easier over there :}
<dsmith_> :)
<pag> dsmith_, do you have nfs-common installed?
<dsmith_> hmmm
<dsmith_> let me check
<dsmith_> that may explain
<dsmith_> heh nope
<dsmith_> :)
<dsmith_> been awhile since I poked with nfs and a server
<dsmith_> no wonder....duh
<dsmith_> pag: thx alot man
<pag> dsmith_, np :)
<dsmith_> see,if I am not actively using something. I tend to forget about it
<dsmith_> i hooked up my Gf's NAS and copied over her fstab files to my lappy
<dsmith_> I was like wtf.. is going on
<dsmith_> again thx again and MErry Xmas
<bazhang> nice!
<Pennycook> Is there any way to make a bash script wait?  I think it's running my awk on a partially complete file
<NickPresta> Pennycook, `man sleep`
<se7en> i need some help with kmobiletools ... i get a signal level an a battery level and thats about it phone book doesen't work and nothing else
<Pennycook> Thanks NickPresta
<gaps> hi an alle
<bazhang> hi gaps
<Pennycook> Something keeps going wrong. >.<  Whenever I run my awk command it gets rid of most of the file: awk '{gsub("wma", "mp3", $0); print>FILENAME}' wmas.lst
<se7en> anyone use kmobiletools
<cj_> hi
<cj_> how do i install video codecs on kubuntu
<cj_> and also where are the desktop effects?
<pag> cj_, open konsole and type " sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras "
<pag> !compiz | cj_
<ubotu> cj_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<cj_> is kubuntu lagging behind ubuntu?
<stdin> no, compiz just doesn't work that well with kde
<cj_> how about kde 4?
<pag> cj_, kde4 will have effect of its own
<stdin> and nice ones too :)
<cj_> how safe is it to install the packages in the /topic? last time i tried using it after installing from a beta gutsy install cd it hosed apt
<stdin> safe, as long as you *read* the instructions ;)
<cj_> stdin, that i did
<bazhang> haha
<cj_> file collisons, perhaps the install cd had files in different places
<stdin> there are only file collisions if you don't remove the old packages first (which it says to do in the instructions)
<cj_> so, kubuntu ships with kde4 libs already?
<stdin> no
<cj_> i only never uninstalled as i had never previously tried kde4 on this system
<stdin> as long as you do what the instructions say, you won't get errors
<cj_> i'll give it another go. cheers for the inspiration stdin
<DreadKnight> is anyone using hardy with kde4 allready?
<stdin> DreadKnight: yes (but hardy discussion in #ubuntu+1 )
<DreadKnight> stdin: ok, thanks :0
<ehamberg> If I add a new repository and install package foo (newer version than the one in the default repositories) and then remove that repo, how can I downgrade to kubuntu's version?
<llutz> aptitude install package=version.number
<stdin> find what version kubuntu has "apt-cache policy foo" and then install it with "sudo apt-get install foo=old-version"
<ehamberg> stdin, llutz: worked like a charm. Thanks
<anakin_> why am i getting this message "tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME" when i try smbclient -L hostname?
<heksa> any idea what codec i'm missing in kubuntu, because none of the players (vlc,mplayer, xine) wont play standard xvid file. it only shows rainbow colors. but the file still works in unbuntu-desktop in my friends computer. i have installed w32codecs and kubuntu-restricted-extras. still no go :/
<pag> heksa, try installing libxvidcore4
<tid-wave> hello. after upgrading some packages, arts got broken and amarok failed to start whenever the kde sound system was active. If I go to the system settings and re-enable the sound system it says "Starting sound system" and the dialog never closes.
<tid-wave> the progress bar goes from 0 to 100% again and again .. any ideas about how can I fix this?
<heksa> pag: installed allready
<heksa> just strange that never the less i have all the needed codecs installed, still it shows rainbow colors. even reinstalled players, no go
<Futt> Anyone tested KDE4rc2 on Gutsy?
<Dekans> Futt: I did
<Futt> OK, work out OK for you?
<Futt> Been having some weird issues, like missing icons and just a gray  bar instead of the "kicker"
<Dekans> kicker was almost working
<Futt> Screenshot: http://bayimg.com/JaIEJaabG
<Dekans> I had a K menu \o/
<Futt> Heh yeah me too, K menu and a clock
<Futt> But the rest was just a huge dark gray slab covering 1/6 of the screen or something
<Dekans> but I did not managed to use corrrectly the widgets
<Futt> No can't get widgets to dock in kicker, just on the desktop
<Dekans> with the first alpha I could move the clock from desktop to systray
<Dekans> and vice-versa
<Futt> No 3D accel on this puter thou (old IBM laptop with a Savage gfx card) - could be plasma barfing or something
<Futt> If I turn on desktop effects it goes completely wonky
<Dekans> with 3D accel, openGL is very slow
<Dekans> and Xrander is a minefield
<Dekans> and I don't have all the activated effects
<Dekans> like thumbnails
<Futt> No I turned off all effects, kicker still doesn't work thou
<Futt> Widgets seem fine, except they wont dock in what should probably be the kicker...
<Dekans> waiting for KDE 4.1 :p
<Futt> Hehe yeah - bring on SP1 :P
<Dekans> I don't know if plasma wil be ready in 3 weeks
<Futt> No things seem pretty shaky for a release candidate if you ask me...
<Futt> Looks like they adopted the Microsoft terminology.. RC=alpha, release=beta, SP1=RC, SP2=release etc
<Futt> ;)
<Futt> Also - could be because of the other issues - but why is everyting so friggin huge?
<Dekans> I think 4.1 will be a complete release
<Dekans> but it looks like vista yes XD
<Futt> Guessing the kicker isnt supposed to take up 1/6 of the screen but still
<vbgunz> anybody install the latest nvidia driver from nvidia? 169.07?
<Futt> Fisher-Price "My First GUI" :P
<Xcell> lol
<vbgunz> has it destroyed your games e.g., warsow, foobilliard, etc?
<vbgunz> did you fix it somehow, how?
<Xcell> coleco was my 1rst
<Futt> Parents bought a C= 64 sometime in the mid 80s... When was the Coleco out?
<Xcell> 75
<Futt> Heh I was 1 year old then :P
<Xcell> ping pong
<Xcell> 1 was 15
<freitasx> hallo
<Xcell> im still 39
<Dekans> I was -10 :p
<Futt> Yeah I'm 29 :P
<Futt> Still love my C= games too
<freitasx> yeah
<Futt> Though I must say I felt pretty stupid playing Frogger on my XBox 360 heh
<Futt> And got me a GP2X just to run Frodo
<Futt> Good times
<Futt> What's the new "kicker" called anyway? Apparently not kicker ;) Is it just another widget?
<risto> what text editor you guys use ???
<Futt> Kwrite
<Futt> or vim if console
<cj_> whats the best way of uninstalling all the kde4 packages in the /topic?
<Futt> apt-get remove the manually installed ones
<Futt> then do an apt-get autoremove to nuke unused dependencies
<cj_> cheers Futt. sure beats grep install /var/log/dpkg.log | sed -n '3181,3468p' | cut -d' ' -f5 | xargs apt-get remove
<Futt> I dunno, personally I am a big fan of overcomplicating things :P
<travkin> Is there users, who use Kubuntu 8.04 alpha 2?
<travkin> I have problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648099
<travkin> GTK isnt working, no theme using :/
<cj_> Futt, still seems to be lots of cruft
<Lynoure> travkin: try #ubuntu+1
<Lynoure> travkin: that's the support channel for the upcoming release
<travkin> Okay, thank you.
<Futt> cj_: hm what's left?
<Pennycook> bazhang: Was it you that recommended qtparted to me yesterday?
<eshat> hey all,... my notebook hotkeys doesn't work properly,... if i press FN+Up or FN+Down i only see this symbol saying, that i switch volume between 0% and 11% but that does affect volume at all... mute and unmute works,... any ideas?
<Pennycook> Anybody else at all experienced with qtparted?
<pag> Pennycook, I've used it couple of years ago..
<gaps> kennt jemand ein gutes freebook von apache 2.2
<gaps> hauptsächlich konfiguration
<Pennycook> pag: Okay.  I've got a 250GB HDD with several partitions; one is my /swap, one is my / and another is an ntfs partition mounted at /media/sda6.  I wanted to format sda6 as ext3 but qtparted says I have to unmount the entire drive before I can partition it
<Lynoure> gaps: if you have a configuration problem, there are plenty of people that can help you, if you can ask in English
<Lynoure> gaps: then there is also #kubuntu-de and #ubuntu-de, for German.
<gaps> oh sorry
<gaps> im change the channel
<pag> Pennycook, sounds reasonable. just start you computer with LiveCD
 * Pennycook facepalm.
<ax1s> anyone else here having a problem changing the default webcam port with Kopete
<Pennycook> Of course.  Thanks
<ax1s> please check out the bug i filed and see if we can get this rolling
<Lynoure> 8.04 Kubuntu will not be LTS?
<pag> Lynoure, afaik no it won't
<Lynoure> and the next LTS version is when?
<gr1dlocked> isnt 6.06 supported till 2010
<pag> Lynoure, erm.. 9.04 maybe? :\
<Lynoure> There are some systems that were supposed to go from LTS to LTS, and waiting till 2010 for the next one is quite long...
<gr1dlocked> !info pinning
<ubotu> Package pinning does not exist in gutsy
<gr1dlocked> ???????????
<Lynoure> gr1dlocked: supported yes, horribly ancienty by then, unfortunately yes, too
<Lynoure> gr1dlocked: it's a technique, not a package
<Lynoure> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<gr1dlocked> thx
<gr1dlocked> i think gutsy is using SVN release of kopete
<gr1dlocked> and 0.12.7 breaks changing incomming webcam port
<gr1dlocked> also anyone know what i should select when the package update breaks on libqt3-mt
<gr1dlocked> yes/no/default
<gr1dlocked> Lynoure: Is 6.06 still using the old firefox?
<dreamcoder> should i use 64bit kubuntu or 32bit?
<pag> gr1dlocked, 1.5.x, iirc.
<gr1dlocked> dreamcoder: how much ram do you have
<gr1dlocked> 1.5 .. :/
<dreamcoder> 1gb at mo i kno i wont be getting more than 4gb for a while
<gr1dlocked> use 32 for now IMO
<dreamcoder> okie
<pag> dreamcoder, if you do not *need* 64bit, then you'll be better off with 32bit
<Lynoure> gr1dlocked: old being how old? :)
<gr1dlocked> less hassles, plus i've looked up benchmarks and haven't seen any gains
<dreamcoder> i was going to use 64bit just because i encode videos alot and wondered if it wud be a speed increase
<gr1dlocked> Lynoure: Well you couldn't download half the themes on firefox.org :/
<Lynoure> gr1dlocked: I would not recommend LTS -> LTS paths for people wanting to theme a lot of stuff :)
<gr1dlocked> dreamcoder: Lookup benchmarks, but from my research I haven't seen any real gains
<dreamcoder> okie thanks
<gr1dlocked> Lynoure: True..
<dreamcoder> i have been using 64bit for a while now... only thing that was annoying me is cant get frostwire to work
<gr1dlocked> dreamcoder: If you can get a 64 bit system up and running, that would be great, put more pressure on developers to start moving to64
<dreamcoder> i have it all ready n working apart from the frostwire java problem
<dreamcoder> and thus was going to go back to 32bit
<gr1dlocked> i'm not familiar with how, but can't you emu 32 bit web browser/java
<dreamcoder> yes i have a 32bit browser installed
<dreamcoder> swifteasel
<jackcy> hi there, anybody who can help me with python tutorial?
<dreamcoder> but frostwire is just really annoying lol i have chose the 1.4 java sun and it still refuses to see my java....
<eshat> hey all,... my notebook hotkeys doesn't work properly,... if i press FN+Up or FN+Down i only see this symbol saying, that i switch volume between 0% and 11% but that does affect volume at all... mute and unmute works,... any ideas?
<gr1dlocked> dreamcoder: what is frostwire for?  i think p2p but what  network
<gr1dlocked> limewire eh
<posingaspopular> gr1dlocked: limewire
<dreamcoder> yea
<posingaspopular> jackcy: i know a little python, i can try
<gr1dlocked> dreamcoder: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-477363.html   <-- looks like sambehera fixed it
<dreamcoder> i have just fixed it myself hahaha eee thanks though!
<gr1dlocked> nice one brotha
<gr1dlocked> =D
<dreamcoder> i tried using 32bit java and it worked a treat !
<dreamcoder> from java 1.7 isnt that supposed to be 64bit compliant?
<gr1dlocked> not sure %P
<gr1dlocked> i am waiting for official java 64
<eshat> i ll try the hardy alpha now ,... :D
<dreamcoder> when is that due for releasE?
<eshat> is there a way to blacklist a module with kernel parameters ?
<gr1dlocked> is there any point in registering bugs for release or should i just try the lates beta
<gr1dlocked> releases*
<posingaspopular> gr1dlocked: register the bugs
<posingaspopular> but helping test teh alpha/betas is great too
<gr1dlocked> cool
<gr1dlocked> anyone here using the latest alpha/beta for kubuntu ?  do you know which version of kopete it includes
<gr1dlocked> offhand
<ebaad> hello, need help with gallery2 please
<noaXess> hi all
<ebaad> can somebody help me with gallery2 seeetup
<pag> gr1dlocked, " Version 4:3.5.8-1ubuntu3 (hardy) "
<noaXess> can't watch a dvd in my dvd drive.. have tried kaffeine and vlc..
<gr1dlocked> pag: but which kopete version is that
<noaXess> kaffeine means source seems encrypted
<gr1dlocked> pag: 0.12.#
<noaXess> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gr1dlocked> !info kopete
<pag> gr1dlocked, hmm.. probably .7?
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 7140 kB, installed size 19708 kB
<ebaad> I'm running latest kubuntu and just tried to install galler2 but could not bring up the index.php configure window
<jackcy> libdvdcss2 for dvd support can easily be installes with: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<gr1dlocked> pag: have you tried to receive any webcam stuff?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hello
<Kopfgeldjaeger> where can i set the bitrate for my mp3 files (want to rip them from an audio cd) in k3b?
<pag> gr1dlocked, I'm on gutsy... last time I did try, it worked fine... but it's been a while since I did, so I'm not even sure which Kopete version I was running then
<gr1dlocked> pag: well changing the default webcam port has worked fine in all previous versions .. just seems like its stuck at 6891 on 0.12.7
<gr1dlocked> i am waitinf for ppl with webcams on my list to wake up so i can see if reverting to 0.12.4 fixes
<gr1dlocked> reverting to an older version didn't fix.. gonna re install feisty and see if the issue persists
<gr1dlocked> uhg
<voonte> What's the recommended way to install KDE4 (latest trunk) in Kubuntu (hardy alpha)?
<chris19> halloooo =)
<chris19> spricht zufällig jemand deutsch hier?
<chris19> anyone who speaks german?
<Hamra> i havea question about the kde 4 live cd mentioned in http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php , can way install kde4 from it, or just try it?
<Hamra> we*
<FSHero> Hello everybody; I used to use Xubuntu (Feisty), and whenever I used apt-get to install packages or download updates it used to ask me before downloading. How can I get the same behaviour in Kubuntu (Feisty)?
<gr1dlocked> amsn freezes when logging in
<gr1dlocked> sweet
<gr1dlocked> why did gutsy break msn
<gr1dlocked> gutsy.. taking 2 steps forward, 3 steps back
<gr1dlocked> 4 steps back even
<risto> is there pacage for eclipse to install PDT?
<kadargo> hy folks
<kadargo> i got a small problem with ubuntu gusty...... its about libqt3-mt...
<gr1dlocked> yeah i'd like to know too
<gr1dlocked> i filed a bug
<gr1dlocked> seems pretty wack for a release to have that happen eh
<kadargo> yes ;)
<gr1dlocked> i'm starting to wonder if they even test before releasing anymore
<gr1dlocked> also gutsy breaks changing default webcam port.. ?????? .. uhg
<kadargo> i think yes... debian users seem to have the same prob
<gr1dlocked> really
<gr1dlocked> hrm
<kadargo> BUT: why cant i find a solution on the net ??? i hate those kinds of problems
<gr1dlocked> yeah.. i can't find anything
<gr1dlocked> and everybody is playing with kde 4 and Hardy
<gr1dlocked> like fix the release first
<kadargo> <--- wonders why nobody response with a solution... ;)
<gr1dlocked> same
<gr1dlocked> i might revert to feisty
<gr1dlocked> :/
<kadargo> does it work with feisty ?
<gr1dlocked> yah, beautifully
<kadargo> big deal
<gr1dlocked> i've also removed this version, and installed the old version...
<gr1dlocked> of kopete.. and that did not help
<gr1dlocked> i think it relates to the qt3 issue
<jpatrick> gr1dlocked: that bug is fixed in gutsy-updates
<gr1dlocked> jpatrick: kopete not changing port, or qt3
<kadargo> hy jpatrick.. you know a solution for the libqt3-mt update issue ?
<jpatrick> gr1dlocked: ah, I thought it was the kopete crashing bug
<jpatrick> kadargo: nop, haven't had a problem with libqt3-mt
<gr1dlocked> jpatrick: have you installed a fresh install of gutsy?
<gr1dlocked> and tried to update?
<jpatrick> gr1dlocked: I upgraded from feisty
<gr1dlocked> yeah
<gr1dlocked> if you install fresh it bugs out
<gr1dlocked> the sources.list get messed up and everything
<jpatrick> :| weird..
<kadargo> great.. update works.. but a clean fresh install not ;)
<gr1dlocked> lol
<gr1dlocked> so weird
<kadargo> yes
<kadargo> and nobody here who knows something about it
<gr1dlocked> have you tried hardy?
<kadargo> nope
<jpatrick> nop
<gr1dlocked> i wonder if the same thing happens with that
<gr1dlocked> i don't have many blank cds tho
<gr1dlocked> i'm running out of options %P
<kadargo> its alpha2... i have to work with my machine ;)
<gr1dlocked> i bet the kopete issue is still there, but i wonder if the libqt3mt thing is still there
<kadargo> whats the kopete issue ? what happens ?
<gr1dlocked> kadargo: did you get passed it through console?
<gr1dlocked> kadargo: You know where you can change the default webcam port?
<gr1dlocked> kadargo: Well you can change it, but for some reason kopete INSISTS on using 6891
<kadargo> i tried some howtos i find on the net... but nothing worked
<gr1dlocked> kadargo fix your sources.list       --> /etc/apt/sources.list
<gr1dlocked> then just upgrade again from console sudo apt-get upgrade
<gr1dlocked> after updating
<gr1dlocked> it'll go through, but you have to put in YES or nO
<kadargo> i dream of a world where i can install linux without handwork ;)
<gr1dlocked> :/ i know.. buntu was SO CLOSE
<kadargo> 6.06 was close ;)
<gr1dlocked> :/
<risto> is there pacage for eclipse to install PDT?
<gr1dlocked> i don't know what eclipse or pdt is
<gr1dlocked> mercury msn is nice, but it won't detect my webcam at all :/
<gr1dlocked> and amsn just freezes trying to connect
<gr1dlocked> to server
<gr1dlocked> yeah 6.06 uses less power too .. feisty makes my hard drive click
<gr1dlocked> i think i'm going back to 6.06
<gr1dlocked> UHG
<gabbah> hello folks. I want to create an img of my linux installation, and put it on another partition. How can i do that?
<gr1dlocked> unless i can get someone to show me how to install gentoo :)
<kadargo> gentoo is easy now ;)
<kadargo> they got livecds ;) otherwise try sabayon ;)
<gr1dlocked> hmm
<kadargo> sabayonlinux is gentoo based
<kadargo> and well preconfigured ;)
<gr1dlocked> then how come you are still working with buntu ;D
<gr1dlocked> (just outta curiousity)
<kadargo> gentoo is.....bleeding edge......... i have to trust my system ;)
<gr1dlocked> oh right
<gr1dlocked> that is what any non lts release feels like tho
<gr1dlocked> :/
<kadargo> maybe i try (hmpf) opensuse 10.3........ my last suse ver was 7.00 ;)
<gr1dlocked> fedora?
<gr1dlocked> yah
<gr1dlocked> hahaha
<kadargo> fedora got quite some long boot times
<gr1dlocked> what about opensuse ? you lieked it?
<voonte> Gentoo isn't that bleeding-edge if you don't use ~ARCH
<gr1dlocked> i went from freebsd/openBSD to slackware, to redhat, to madrake, to buntu
<kadargo> the old one... yes... but till 10.2 the boot time was very long... but now with 10.3 they said its much faster ;)
<gr1dlocked> hrmm
<kadargo> mandrake is cool... i like metisse ;)
<gr1dlocked> well it was mandrive when i used it
<gr1dlocked> mandriva*
<gr1dlocked> long time ago
<kadargo> yeah...ok .... mandriva
<gr1dlocked> lol
<kadargo> mandrake was the old name
<gr1dlocked> see i already forget
<kadargo> before merging with connectiva
<gr1dlocked> riiight
<gr1dlocked> ;D
<gr1dlocked> hrmm.. i am going to try open suse
<kadargo> be  carefull... new artwork is green ;)
<gr1dlocked> i like green
<gr1dlocked> :D
<kadargo> gooodo
<kadargo> goood
<gr1dlocked> green like the special herb
<gr1dlocked> http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/10.3/iso/cd/openSUSE-10.3-GM-KDE-Live-i386.iso
<kadargo> i dont know what you mean (roll eyes...cough cough ;))
<gr1dlocked> hehehehhe
<kadargo> yes.. try live ;)
<gr1dlocked> well i think i'm gonna play some nexuiz while this downloads
<kadargo> i will log out now.... trying 10.3..... nice to met you ;)
<gr1dlocked> u 2 man .. see you round :)
<fudus> I managed to uninstall the updater :P
<fudus> go me
<gr1dlocked> hahhahaha
<fudus> how do i get it back? :P
<gr1dlocked> nice one
<fudus> i also uninstalled libc
<fudus> that was fun
<fudus> lesson: purge is bad
<gr1dlocked> what was it called .. did you uninstall it via terminal or the gui
<fudus> purged cupsys
<gr1dlocked> :/
<fudus> ended up removing everything
<fudus> libc adept udpater :P
<gr1dlocked> eek
<gr1dlocked> *goes back to game of nexuiz
<gr1dlocked> :P
<gr1dlocked> gl
<romunov> haha, check out the xmess card: http://www.whatreallyhappened.com/IMAGES/wrhcard.jpg
<fudus> going to stay in add/remove progs now like a good linux newb :(
<fudus> how do i stop join/quit showing up in kopete?
<posingaspopular> hey all i installed some program to monitor my traffic in and out on my computer, but i cant remember what it's called. it's not wireshark, but can anyone guess?
<FSHero> posingaspopular: I don't know if this is what you need... but I use bmon. It's a command line based monitor of network interfaces.
<FSHero> I use it to monitor my wireless network speeds and the data transferred.
<posingaspopular> hmm
<posingaspopular> works for me
<posingaspopular> thanks FSHero
<virtual> how can you set it so that the mouse wheel scroll always goes one page down?
<virtual> All i can do is set it to 12 maximum, and i'd like it to scroll a page down always
<posingaspopular> virtual: you mean for desktops?
<FSHero> posingaspopular: np; glad I could help!
<virtual> i mean like in windows control panel/mouse/wheel there is an option to set wheel to "one screen at a time"
<virtual> all i can do in kubuntu is set it to 12 max
<FSHero> virtual: I don't know about pages: but I bet you could change some sort of configuration file. Which one I don't know, however. Sorry.
<virtual> how can i add kcontrol to the kde menu?
<virtual> i don't like settings in kubuntu
<FSHero> virtual: I guess that you could right-click the K-menu, click Menu Editor, then choose a category on the LHS into which you want to place the shortcut...
<FSHero> ... then click File --> New Item --> Type a name e.g. "KControl", then click next...
<FSHero> ... In the command box for the newly-created item, type kcontrol and finally click File --> Save.
<FSHero> Does anyone know how to change the 'sensitivity' of the mouse? Not the acceleration factor (I turned acceleration off anyway), but how much the pointer moves for a given mouse movement.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all : )
<FSHero> Hi BluesKaj
<FSHero> Say... you're a clever Kubuntu dude aren't you...?
<BluesKaj> good news for nVidia owners http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html
<usr002> Heya mates
<usr002> merry xmas
<FSHero> BluesKaj: you mean for (rich) Geforce 8800 owners ;)
<usr002> to all
<BluesKaj> well, i wouldn't use that word FSHero
<FSHero> Christmas... oh yeah, forgot about that! Merry XMas
<FSHero> BluesKaj: which one? "clever" or "rich"?
<FSHero> BluesKaj: I kid, I kid!
<FSHero> Okay, question time: Does anyone know how to change the 'sensitivity' of the mouse? Not the acceleration factor (I turned acceleration off anyway), but how much the pointer moves for a given mouse movement.
<BluesKaj> yeah Merry Christmas To All !
<bazhang> you too!
<usr002> Well mates after trying to install ati proprietary drivers for my radeon hd 2400 hd
<BluesKaj> FSHero, ... both , I'm an old retired guy on fixed income so i belong to the ATI onboard graphics club , no fancy schmancy stuff for this guy :)
<usr002> and reading the forums and wiki and i don't know what
<usr002> more
<BluesKaj> what isn't working , usr002 ?
<usr002> ati
<usr002> lol
<virtual> how can i run as sudo all the time so i don't get any prompts anymore?
<blizzzek> hi
<llutz> virtual: you don't want to do that
<llutz> virtual: if, sudo -s
<farooq_m23> hi
<lightman> hi room, anyone know what error 2 is for the grub loader
<posingaspopular> hi farooq_m23
<hannes_> how can I gain root rights in desktop mode? I mean if i want to edit config files or something like that
<BluesKaj> AMD releases Catalyst 7.12 drivers, but only for Redhat and Suse
<posingaspopular> !sudo | hannes_
<ubotu> hannes_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pag> hannes_, for configfiles: kdesu kate /path/to/file
<pag> !kdesudo
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<hannes_> so I can only do it in terminal or what?
<lightman> anyone know how to fix grub loader for dual boot system, i get error 2 on boot up...
<hannes_> if I browse to the files in dolphin there's no way of opening them by double clicking and then editing it?
<bazhang> lightman: want a factoid on that?
<pag> hannes_, if your dolphin is opened as root user (which it shouldn't ever be) then (double?)clicking will open in root editor - otherwise kdesudo kate  is probably one of the easiest ways
<lightman> whats that bazhang
<bazhang> !grub | lightman
<ubotu> lightman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hannes_> okay, thanks
<lightman> ok thanks will have a read...
<pag> hannes_, in konqueror, if you right click on text file, there is "edit as root" option in Actions.. maybe Dolphin supports that as well..
<DreadKnight> yes, dolphin has edit as root action
<hannes_> I don't think dolphin has that feature
<hannes_> it has?
<DreadKnight> yup, use it all the time
<hannes_> but I don't see it by right clicking on files
<Hamra> i have a question about the kde 4 live cd mentioned in http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php , can we install kde4 from it, or just try it?
<fudus> in konqueror how can i do sesssion restore like firefox?
<Jeroi> lol
<hannes_> oh, my bad, it's there alright :)
<DreadKnight> fudus: well, in kde4 konqueror has the undo close tab feature..
<Jeroi> why peeps want to use kde4 so hard?
<Jeroi> Wwwhy cant wait for the official package
<Jeroi> ?
<DreadKnight> Jeroi: because people suffer from the "quiet desktop syndrome"
<fudus> I'm enjoying kubuntu much more than ubuntu so far :P
<DreadKnight> fudus: me 2... made the switch a while ago
<Jeroi> :)
<Jeroi> fudus
<Jeroi> you enjoy kde then not gnome
<DreadKnight> Jeroi: thinking myself to get hardy and kde4 actually xD
<Jeroi> I will upgrade to hardy when apt will inform mee distro update
<DreadKnight> xD
<Jeroi> then it will be official update
<Jeroi> I just wonder how much programs will be better with kde4 or does they get developed at all
<Pennycook> Okay, really need help as I've gotten myself into a huge mess.  I deleted /home/john, but had updated /etc/passwd to point at my new home folder.  I can log into the console no problem, but trying to startkde results in an error telling me to check my installation.  Help?
<Jeroi> kde has alot to do in my opinion, before it starts to compete explorer
<DreadKnight> well, hope kubuntu will still have amarok.. juk is nice.. but i prefer amarok..
<Jeroi> :D
<Jeroi> ofcourse
<Jeroi> they are making amarok2
<Jeroi> I thinks
<DreadKnight> which will be cross platform
<Jeroi> yes
<DreadKnight> but not sure if amarok will be in the kde-multimedia package..
<VotaN> бгг
<Jeroi> I think no time when you install it yourself
<VotaN> есть тут хоть один БЛЯ русский?!!!!
<Jeroi> I just want virtualdub clone into linux
<Jeroi> and avisynth
<Jeroi> avisynth would be fantastic tbh to port into linux
<jpatrick> !ru | VotaN
<ubotu> VotaN: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Hamra> !ru | votan
<ubotu> votan: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<VotaN> esty tut hoty odin  kto govorit po 4elove4essky????
<Jeroi> omg
<Jeroi> they are making it
<VotaN> TY BOT???
<Jeroi> http://avisynth.org/AviSynth30
<Jeroi> avisynth 3.0
<DreadKnight> :))
<Jeroi> for win and linux
<DreadKnight> Jeroi: never used avisynth before...
<DreadKnight> just hope they will use QT not GTK for the gui xD
<Jeroi> DreadKnight
<Hamra> hi, what is avisynth?
<Jeroi> avisynth has never got gui
<Jeroi> it is framserver
<Jeroi> frameserver
<Jeroi> you can gut, join to efects add subtiltes to video via textfile
<tolecnal> damn kde + firefox + flash + compiz.. those four don't mix too well :/
<Jeroi> you then open this textfile as "videofile" to mediaplayer
<Hamra> ok
<virtual> how do i get the winkey to open the kde menu?
<Jeroi> and mediaplayer plays that textfile like it was real avi file
<DreadKnight> hmm.. would be nice for the winkey to open katapult (alt+space)
<Jeroi> and that new texfile is like 0.01kt where can be joined 3 movies, removed adds, added some text like tranlsations of some japanese signs
<DreadKnight> Jeroi: sound neat :)
<Jeroi> yes
<Jeroi> I love it
<Jeroi> it is very usefull in encoding
<Jeroi> you build your own videofile with avisynth script, then open that script to encoder and encode it to myfile.avi
<jpatrick> DreadKnight: I tried that but qt doesn't support Winkey alone
<DreadKnight> jpatrick: that's... too bad... i need to clean the key to get rid of the "win" logo xD
<DreadKnight> Jeroi: I'm looking more into it :)
<Hamra> is there keyboards designed for linux? :P no winkey, maybe some other key(s) ? would be nice :D
<llutz> Hamra: check cherry-keyboards, they offer a linux-one
<DreadKnight> Hamra: i've seen people blogging about ubuntu-keyboards
<Jeroi> :D
<Jeroi> why cant windows keyborad fit with *buntus's?
<DreadKnight> that key should just be called "super" and should have "spr" on it ... same principle as ctrl, alt, shift..
<Jeroi> DreadKnight if just, MY main reason for sticking with windows was encoding, it is really hard in linux, as it misses avisynth.
<Jeroi> but when avisynth comes, it helps encoding alot.
<DreadKnight> Jeroi: well, on linux i'm pretty much using mencoder
<Jeroi> yeah, but wait when you get hands on avisynth
<Jeroi> you just need a encoder then
<Jeroi> avisynth does the rest
<DreadKnight> hmm
<Jeroi> filters I mean
<Jeroi> remove interlace
<Jeroi> blurred
<DreadKnight> i usually record from desktop xD
<Jeroi> :D
<Jeroi> well I some times make backups from dvd:s
<Jeroi> avisynht is great when doing really super quality avi files from dvd
<DreadKnight> nah.. life moves on :D
<Hamra> the spr key sounds a good idea, but i dont think M$ monopoly will be happy about it. ubuntu keyboards? thats good, we can fianlly get rid of this nasty dirt on the bottom keys :P
 * DreadKnight is scratching the "win-logo" keys
<Jeroi> you just rip, dvd with indexer
 * DreadKnight is scratching the "win-logo" keys
<DreadKnight> :D
<Jeroi> indexer makes mpeg file
<DreadKnight> hmm
<Jeroi> you can "mount" that file into avisynht script and edit it like the original source was a avi file
<Jeroi> you can trim scenes off the video
<Jeroi> add your own video to start or end or middle
<Jeroi> resample audio
<Jeroi> do it all
<Jeroi> what you need
<DreadKnight> v3 has an ETA? :D
<Jeroi> no I think
<Jeroi> I just wait it.
<DreadKnight> xD damn
<Jeroi> when it comes, I really start to think do I need windows anymore?
<DreadKnight> i haven't used windoze for at least one year
<virtual> how do you add a trash can to the desktop?
<DreadKnight> lol
<Jeroi> well, I am mainly tied into because I run anime fansub group, and mainly do encoding and typesetting
<bazhang> nice
<Jeroi> and because linuc has been bad with encoding choiches you are bit tied down to microsoft
<Jeroi> I would want uTorrent also ported into linux
<DreadKnight> ktorrent is my fav
<Jeroi> but meanwhile kTorrent is good also.
<DreadKnight> liked uTorrent very much
<bazhang> !info transmission
<ubotu> transmission: free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72.dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<DreadKnight> liked deluge on gnome, way better than transmission
<Jeroi> transmission? website?
<Jeroi> is it good
<Jeroi> ?
<DreadKnight> but the default from ubuntu/gnome is ugly... no multiple downloads in the same window
<DreadKnight> for GTK both :P
 * DreadKnight runs away from GTK+
<Jeroi> kTorrent seems to do same thing than uTorrent, but I prefer uTorrent because some features not included in kTorrent
<DreadKnight> Jeroi: check out the ktorrent plugins..
<BluesKaj> I still use windows due to poor results kooka gives on documents and photos vs the windows equivalent  which gives excellent results
<DreadKnight> for example what features?
<Jeroi> kooka?
<Jeroi> pdf?
<DreadKnight> the scaner application..
<DreadKnight> n
<Jeroi> yeah
<Jeroi> I have scanner
<BluesKaj> kooka = linux scanning software
<Jeroi> I never use it tho
<DreadKnight> me 2
<DreadKnight> it's not even supported on linux
<DreadKnight> xD
<Jeroi> my gf has windows laptop, I sacan with it then :D
<DreadKnight> i have no use for it
<BluesKaj> err sorry kde scanning software
<Jeroi> poor results?
<Jeroi> what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> my tv wonder pro gives a better picture on my monitor then tvtime does as well
<DreadKnight> play around with settings ? :P
<BluesKaj> on windows
<DreadKnight> eh
<Jeroi> ah
 * DreadKnight is going to upgrade* to hardy and kde4 xD
<Jeroi> Fortunately I have nvidia
<DreadKnight> me 2
<Jeroi> no problmes with gfx in linux
<Jeroi> I even played steam in linux
<Jeroi> half life2
<BluesKaj> poor results = illegible docs , and very dark jpegs
<DreadKnight> i play wc3.. too much... dota
<Jeroi> no problems
<DreadKnight> be back later hopefully.. xD
<Jeroi> lol
<Jeroi> is hardy btw out?
<Jeroi> or alpha version?
<DreadKnight> if i will still be able to start a session
<DreadKnight> rc2 i think
<bazhang> alpha2
<DreadKnight> xD
<Jeroi> I dont install then
<DreadKnight> i am doomed
<DreadKnight> oh well
<Jeroi> I have still other problems with linux than installing new versions of software that works already with the older version
<DreadKnight> sure
<DreadKnight> ^^
<Jeroi> :D
<Jeroi> hopely they make my suggest in konversation that middlebutton closes tabs
<DreadKnight> um
<DreadKnight> i forgot where to find sources.list
<DreadKnight> hehe neat
<Jeroi> /etc/apt/
<DreadKnight> ah right ^^ thanks
<Jeroi> np
<meeowzers> Hey, where can I find an Ubuntu package for the newest nvidia drivers?
<djdarkman> hello, I just bought a webcam, wich program do I need to set it up?
<pros922> webcam-server
<pros922> the applets and stuff are in wierd places and have to be copied to your /var/www but it works great
<BluesKaj> meeowzers, dunno if this will help : http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html
<BluesKaj> !nvidia | meeowzers
<ubotu> meeowzers: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<meeowzers> BluesKaj: I want the beta drivers though
<BluesKaj> meeowzers, try a google-linux search
<Jeroi> alsa store
<Jeroi> what command was that?
<Jeroi> alstls store
<Jeroi> alsatls store?
<meeowzers> BluesKaj: bleh. I will just download it off nvidia's site and install it the old fashioned way.
<andreas_> hello i have a problem
<andreas_> anybody ?
<meeowzers> you didnt ask a question
<meeowzers> :P
<andreas_> ok so when i try to delete a folder from dolphin, it can not delete it
<bazhang> hi andreas_
<bazhang> what folder?
<andreas_> i don't get an error msg, just that dialog for deletion, and it stays at 0%
<andreas_> well the folder is in the windows partition
<andreas_> i didnt create it on linux
<bazhang> hmm
<andreas_> so?
<bazhang> ntfs?
<andreas_> if i create  a new folder in linux i can delete it, but i can't delete the windows folder
<andreas_> probably ntfs
<bazhang> !ntfs | andreas_ probably this is your solution then
<ubotu> andreas_ probably this is your solution then: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<andreas_> i don't get it
<andreas_> so what am i supposed to do?
<bazhang> andreas_: do you have a web browser?
<andreas_> lol yes i am reading now...
<bazhang> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bazhang> see above andreas_
<bazhang> !permissions > bazhang
<inciner9> Are the KDE4 RC2 packages that are in the repositories stable enough for day-to-day use?
<bazhang> inciner9: how stable is stable by your definition?
<andreas_> so !ntfs-3g is a program?
<inciner9> bazhang: Usable; Occassional crashes are tolerable.
<hydrogen> inciner9: they are stable.. but rc2 is still missing a good deal of stuff
<bazhang> inciner9: I would wait, but that is just me
<hydrogen> current svn is a bit better
<inciner9> hydrogen: What's missing?
<bazhang> !info ntfs-3g | andreas_
<ubotu> andreas_: ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<hydrogen> inciner9: some of the more useful parts of the desktop were still a bit behind at that point
<hydrogen> I forget exasctly what
<inciner9> hydrogen: They're in svn though?
<hydrogen> yea
<inciner9> hydrogen: So you would say that SVN has all the components of a usable desktop environment?
<andreas_> well i don't  think you get it then
<andreas_> i can read the files
<andreas_> i can't delete them though
<bazhang> read write permissions andreas_?
<inciner9> I think I'll just try the Kubuntu LiveCD first, just to avoid having to compile from source... I want to be able to update and all using apt.
<andreas_> for others it is forbidden
<andreas_> only the owner can read & modify
<andreas_> so do i have to change the permissionS?
<andreas_> bazhang: are you there?
<bazhang> andreas_: yes?
<andreas_> i thought you were trying to help
<bazhang> andreas_: you want my attention? use my nick--I am in other channels as well :}
<andreas_> bazhang: ok then what am i suppposed to do?>
<bazhang> andreas_: do you have permissions issue with those folders?
<Jeroi> hmm
<Jeroi> how can I test my front input mic
<Jeroi> I edited alsamixer to go for front mic
<Jeroi> I am trying to get teamspeak2 to work
<Jeroi> installed alsa-oss
<Jeroi> and starting teamspeak with aoss command
<Selfarian> Hello
<NickPresta> hello, Selfarian
<Selfarian> Anyone has an idea for me:
<Selfarian> i have kubuntu, my gf has windows
<Selfarian> and i want to play mp3 from her sharings
<bazhang> networked computers Selfarian?
<Selfarian> Yes
<Selfarian> bazhang
<Selfarian> :-)
<awag22> isn't samba automatically installed with ubuntu?
<awag22> eer, kubuntu
<bazhang> Selfarian: via samba?
<Selfarian> i can access it
<Selfarian> but
<Selfarian> ...
<Selfarian> when i click on an mp3, amarok couldn't play it
<bazhang> Selfarian: via samba?
<Selfarian> yes..
<zorg_the_false> q. any ssh user around ? i got 2 ubuntu and do ssh between the 2. but after some time the connection freeze. any hint on how to fix that ?
<Selfarian> i was in the amarok channel and they told me to mount it, but i don't know how :/
<bazhang> Selfarian: mount the windows computer?
<Lynoure> zorg_the_false: most common reason for freezes is that the network connection is choppy. How are these ubuntu's located in respect to each other?
<zorg_the_false> Lynoure: the connection is fine. i got 20ms latency between the 2
<Selfarian> mount the sharing
<Selfarian> via samba
 * bazhang is not sure if this is a ntfs-g or a samba issue
<HS^> where can i set keybord layout
<jussi01> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<zorg_the_false> Lynoure: moreover tcp is supposed to handle that without issue. and if i keep using the ssh, the connection is find without any trouble. i smell like a buggy timeout/keepalive
<Selfarian> is there a function like map network drive under linux?
<bazhang> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-2 (gutsy), package size 732 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<awag22> bazhang: does that work for windows shares as well?
<Selfarian> bazhang: is it also able to map windows sharings?
<Selfarian> :D
<awag22> hehe
<awag22> or do you have to use smbmount for that?
<bazhang> haha no idea awag22 Selfarian
<Selfarian> :D
<Selfarian> hm
<Selfarian> is there a good tool for painting?
<bazhang> awag22: smbmount sounds right though
<Selfarian> maybe gimp? or is it better for photo editing?
<bazhang> tuxpaint
<bazhang> !info tuxpaint
<ubotu> tuxpaint: A paint program for young children. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.17-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 149 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Selfarian> young children? ;)
<bazhang> haha sorry
<awag22> lol
<bazhang> first thing that came to mind :}
<awag22> man, i hate apple, my ipod works great with amarok, artwork and everything uploads correctly
<awag22> but if i plug it into my girlfriend's computer and use itunes with it
<awag22> it automatically rapes my artwork
<awag22> so that i have to go back and redo it in amarok
<Selfarian> anyone could tell me, how i can change the standardbrowser?
<Selfarian> that, when i click on a link, firefox opens instead of konqueror?
<giuseppe> noobuntu: Hi, do u know why sometimes appears this message:
<giuseppe> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/giuseppe/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<giuseppe> noobuntu: :)
<NickPresta> Selfarian, in a Konsole: sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/konqueror
<giuseppe> hi, is there anyone can help me?
<kub^> giuseppe: i have had that error and i needed to change the permissions on the bookmarks.xml
<Selfarian> NickPresta: when i click a link, konquerer opens :/
<giuseppe> noliobed: correct... but do u know how I can change permissions?
<NickPresta> giuseppe, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+question/15881
<NickPresta> Selfarian, isn't that what you wanted?
<NickPresta> Selfarian, oh, I misread your question. :)
<noliobed> im having problem installing things here in ubuntu
<NickPresta> Selfarian, in a Konsole: sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<noliobed> im using kde
<noliobed> can someone help me?
<NickPresta> noliobed, what is your problem?
<noliobed> hi nick
<noliobed> i want to install xchat and have an mp3 support for my amarok
<noliobed> i was looking at some forums about my problem
<noliobed> all i saw was about the gnome ubuntu
<noliobed> i installed kubuntu
<NickPresta> noliobed, to install xchat, using the terminal, you can do: sudo apt-get install xchat
<noliobed> Couldn't find package xchat - this is what showed up after i did that
<Selfarian> NickPresta: i tried to klick on the faq url and konqueror opens :(
<noliobed> probably i need to add some repositories
<noliobed> how can i do that?
<Selfarian> do i have to reboot?
<noliobed> sorry im such a dummy
<gabbah> how can i move my ubuntu installation to another partition_
<noliobed> its my 1st time to use this
<kub^> Selfarian: you can also set the default browser in system settings | default applications i think
<Selfarian> kub^: works, thanks ;)
<giuseppe> NickPresta: thanks for URL... solved my problems...
<NickPresta> noliobed, that's okay. Everyone has to start somewhere :) Go to your KMenu > System > Adept. Put in your password. Then click on "Adept" and "manage Repositories". Make sure the (universe) and (multiverse) lines are checked off. If they aren't, check them off and restart adept. You should see xchat now
<noliobed> thanks nick, ill try it then go back to you after i do it
<noliobed> nick
<Selfarian> anyone know where firefox safes the bookmarks?
<noliobed> i have another problem
<noliobed> my adept manager is not opening
<noliobed> :((
<noliobed> yikes
<NickPresta> noliobed, it takes a moment to open.
<noliobed> ok ill try to wait
<padlefot> how do i enable compiz with kde? (kubuntu)?
<noliobed> nick
<NickPresta> Selfarian, I would imagine: .mozilla/firefox/RANDOM.default/bookmark* would have what you want,
<NickPresta> !compiz | padlefot
<ubotu> padlefot: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<noliobed> it didnt open
<padlefot> and i guess emerald is outdated now that compiz is back instead of beryl, so how do I change window decos?
<padlefot> NickPresta, thx
<noliobed> i waited and the icon with my pointer disappeared
<noliobed> plus the one at the taskbar
<awag22> padlefot: what window dec do you want to use? kde-window-decorator --replace & will give you this kde window dec
<padlefot> no id like to use emerald
<awag22> oh
<padlefot> so many nice themes for it
<NickPresta> noliobed, I have to run for a little bit but try using the terminal to open up adept: kdesu adept_manager
<awag22> i don't use emerald, so not really sure :)
<NickPresta> noliobed, then follow my Adept instructions.
<padlefot> ok :) ill google around
<Selfarian> NickPresta: didnt
<Selfarian> 'find it :(
<voonte> How can I install Kubuntu and not install the extra applications I don't need?
<noliobed> it still didn't work:(
<hdevalence> voonte: what do you mean?
<bazhang> minimal install voonte?
<awag22> what does it dell you?
<awag22> dell = tell
<noliobed> arrghhh
<Smurf-Slayer> Does anyone know why GAIM was replaced by Pidgin?  My GAIM worked fine, and now neither of them work...
<kurt_> can someone help me to install virtualbox or al link to do it on kubuntu, it's already installed but get that kernel dev error + i have to get usb working
<awag22> Smurf-Slayer: aol sued i think
<noliobed> nick this adpet manager is making me nuts
<hdevalence> Smurf-Slayer: GAIM --> Pidgin
<awag22> noliobed: what does adept tell you when you try to start it?
<bazhang> noliobed: use konsole instead
<Smurf-Slayer> Ahh... That figures...  Anyword on how to get Pidgin to work?  It tries to start, and the head bounces, and then nothing...
<voonte> bazhang: Exactly, a minimal install. I just tried the "Alternative CD" of Kubuntu, but apparently it doesn't work very well unless you have a CD.. Any other way?
<bazhang> !minimal | voonte
<ubotu> voonte: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<voonte> But if the installer is like the one on the Alternate CD, it won't work...
<Selfarian> ah got it with importing ;)
<voonte> Thanks though
<hdevalence> like the debian netinst?
<jussi01> !netinstall | voonte
<ubotu> voonte: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Smurf-Slayer> Does anyone here have Pidgin working?
<bazhang> hdevalence: a bit similar to netboot for debian
<giuseppe> is there anyone can help me for using kopete like messenger???
<voonte> Thanks! I'll try that.
<jussi01> :)
<giuseppe> when I try to connect it says: the application Kopete crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<hdevalence> Smurf-Slayer: If you can't find anyone here, you might try #ubuntu pidgin is a GNOME app
<bazhang> Smurf-Slayer: try launching it from the konsole and tell us the error messages (dont paste them here)
<hdevalence> giuseppe: I had the same problem
<hdevalence> guiseppe: try running the adept updater and then try kopete again
<hdevalence> guiseppe: something about the encryption library
<giuseppe> hdevalence: hi, wgere I find adept updater???
<Smurf-Slayer> It says failed device 158
<NickPresta> !baddevice | Smurf-Slayer
<ubotu> Smurf-Slayer: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<kurt_> what is that line i have to add for getting usb support
<Smurf-Slayer> I just typed pidgin and that is what I got
<giuseppe> hdevalence: or u mean adept manager?
<Smurf-Slayer> So if the error can be safely ignored, why doesn't the application start?
<NickPresta> Smurf-Slayer, post the complete output in a !pastebin for when you start pidgin
<Smurf-Slayer> !Pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Smurf-Slayer> NickPresta - it is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49424
<Smurf-Slayer> But the erroe information is useless, from what I can see.
<althair> Hi! Does someone know if it is better for the perfomance to not include modules in the kernell, installing only the things that you really need?
<althair> (desactivating the option of having modules in the kernel configuration)
<llutz> althair: that only saves some diskspace, the kernel only load modules it needs
<Smurf-Slayer> NickPresta - Did you get a chance to look at that?
<sigma_123> havent heard of that b4. sounds a bit dangerous. did u google it?
<althair> yes, but checks if you need a module or not when linux is loading
<Artimus> althair: Won't be worth enough performance to waste your time.  compile things as modules.  Setting your exact processor in the kernel config is probably going to be better...
<althair> not?
<althair> I will recompile the kernel setting my exact processor, yes. because of that I am thinking of removing all the things that I dont need
<althair> but, ok. I will not spend more time on it
<sigma_123> why would it load things it doesnt need?
<sigma_123> its not windows. lol
<llutz> althair: removing all stuff and testing costs much more time you ever win with a personified kernel :)
<cj_> hi
<cj_> how do i get compiz on kubuntu gutsy
<althair> hehe
<giuseppe> Sorry...anyone for help me???
<acee1234> can someone tell me why xgl is eating 500mb of ram?
<llutz> !ask | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cj_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<giuseppe> well, I don't know how solve problem connection with kopete
<giuseppe> my version is 0.12.7
<DreadKnight> how the heck to i install kde4 on kubuntu hardy? :|
<sigma_123> hey did u guys here that *nix based systems cant keep a date past 19 jan 2038?
<giuseppe> When I try to connect it says:
<giuseppe> Qt: 3.3.7
<giuseppe> KDE: 3.5.8
<giuseppe> Kopete: 0.12.7
<giuseppe> sorry...
<giuseppe> when I try to connect it says
<llutz> sigma_123: welcome in reality
<DreadKnight> sigma_123: i've heard it's because of the 32bits thingy...
<sigma_123> perhaps we should file a lauchpad bug 4that :)
<llutz> 2038 story at http://www.deepsky.com/~merovech/2038.html
<giuseppe> kopete crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<llutz> sigma_123: positive thing is: we never had a year 2000 problem ;)
<giuseppe> llutz: any idea?
<llutz> giuseppe: using msn-account?
<sigma_123> llutz: lol. so true
<giuseppe> llutz: yes
<pag> giuseppe, update your system. alt+f2 -> konsole -> "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade "
<al-mestar_> pls i need audio codec for mp3
<giuseppe> pag: I'm updating it...
<llutz> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sigma_123> llutz: but why does it end at such a weird date? and which sad sad person actually discovered that:) would have been funny if no one did. then the internet would have shut down!
<pag> giuseppe, wait 'till it's updated completly and restart KDE (log out and back in)
<llutz> sigma_123: read link above, it's described there
<giuseppe> pag: well, after a little time it says impossible obtain lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<giuseppe> pag: etc..
<giuseppe> pag:
<giuseppe> pag: any idea?
<DreadKnight> giuseppe: you probably got adept opened
<bazhang> !aptfix | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DreadKnight> giuseppe: restart and try again
<sourcemaker> I am sorry, but the lastest kernel 2.6.22-14-generic is a flop. How can I update without compiling my self?
<giuseppe> pag: u are right...
<NickPresta> sourcemaker, I don't know of a way to 'update' without doing it yourself. What is the problem?
<giuseppe> pag: I finish downloading firefor and then I try like u told me
<giuseppe> al-mestar_: u mean u are not able to listen to mp3 files?
<cj_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<complexity> an someone tell me the solution for multi key press bug.. when I type something, it repeats the key and apt-get becomes appppppppptttttttttt---ggggeet
<sourcemaker> NickPresta: Well... I have installed the last kubuntu gusty version on my dad's workstation. The WLAN is not working => Kernel panic! Today, I have tried to rip 3 audio cd's... One cd is scratched => Unable to read media => kernel panic.
<nosrednaekim> complexity: systemssettings-> keyboard and mouse
<complexity> nosrednaekim: after that ?
<melkor> Konquror has a new feature that makes it unuseable.  When I fill in a form and it prompts for auto complete it doesn't let me keep typing is there a way to change this?
<nosrednaekim> complexity: its in there somewhere under keyboard, sorry not running kde3 right now.
<nosrednaekim> melkor: this in KDE4?
<DreadKnight> nosrednaekim: do you also have hardy?
<sourcemaker> NickPresta: In my opinion... Kernel Panic's are inadmissible.... for this kind of minor problems... :-)
<complexity> yeah.. in that there is an option called enable keybord repeat. and it is enabled.. now I disabled it..
<melkor> nosrednaekim yes
<complexity> nosrednaekim: thanks. the problem seems to have gone away :-)
<NickPresta> sourcemaker, well, I don't know of any bugs off hand which relate to your situation. Perhaps you could create a topic on the Ubuntu forums and/or submit a bug report (if it is indeed a bug). Aside from compiling your own kernel, I don't know of another solution. =(
<nosrednaekim> complexity: I thought there was also a setting for how long before the keyboard auto-repeated
<complexity> nosrednaekim: but why in the first place should it auto repeat ? I dint understand this
<nosrednaekim> melkor: yes, I noticed that. I use firefox though, so didn't really bother me.
<melkor> nosrednaekim I turned off the form complete and it works much better.
<nosrednaekim> melkor: ah.. ok
<cj_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<white_eagle> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<nosrednaekim> complexity: most people prefer keyboard auto-repeat
<sourcemaker> NickPresta: Well, I am using Linux since 5 years... but over the years... the kernel is getting more and more unstable... So... ok... I will compile the kernel my own... back to the root ... nice :-)
<complexity> nosrednaekim: any specific reason ? I mean I don't find any specific usage for turning apt-get to appppppppptttttttttt---ggggeet
<nosrednaekim> complexity: not everyone holds down their keys for several seconds before moving on to the next one....
<awag22> lol
<white_eagle> !!ping
<ubotu> pong
<sourcemaker> !ping !ping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping !ping - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<white_eagle> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<white_eagle> lolz
<LjL> !botabuse
<sourcemaker> !lol
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<white_eagle> oh, sorry
<DreadKnight> who can help me out installing kde4 on hardy?
<complexity> nosrednaekim: I am not holding it for several seconds.. I type the normal way as others do..
<white_eagle> I forgot
<complexity> nosrednaekim: :-)
<giuseppe> pag: sorry, I tried what u told me, but it says: 0 to install, o to update
<nosrednaekim> complexity: hmm well, then somerhing is probably funky with your keyboard.
<giuseppe> pag: any idea?
<pag> giuseppe, have you already restarted KDE?
<complexity> nosrednaekim:   I think this has some meaning https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/82156
<complexity> nosrednaekim: :-D
<jussi01> !kde4 | DreadKnight
<ubotu> DreadKnight: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<giuseppe> pag: not yet... u mean I have to turn off and turn on my PC?
<pag> giuseppe, just log out and log back in - that should be enough
<giuseppe> pag: another thing... I don't know if it's important... I'm on line using my mobile phone
<Smurf-Slayer> NickPresta - Did you get a chance to look at my Pidgin error?
<Smurf-Slayer> NickPresta - it is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49424
<pag> giuseppe, if it had an effect, it would have it on much more programs than only Kopete
<giuseppe> pag: ok... now I try... see u later :)
<Smurf-Slayer> Can anyone help me get Pidgin working?  GAIM worked fine, upgraded to 7.10 and now it appears GAIM was replaced by Pidgin, but it won't start up.
<LimCore> recent update gayified all my fonts - they are now very thin, is this a known problem?
<DreadKnight> jussi01: already tried that
<complexity> nosrednaekim: So now only I realized that disabling key repeat will make me press backspace a thousand times before I delete a line.. now what shall I do, enabling key repeat brings me back to my old problem.. and this bug has been discussed in lot of forums with no answers
<white_eagle> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nosrednaekim> complexity: is this just a run-of-the-mill ps2 keyboard?
<acee1234> can someone tell me why xgl is eating 500mb of ram? mempry leak?
<complexity> no its a laptop keyboard.. HP laptop.. and believe me its not a keyboard problem.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/82156
<nosrednaekim> complexity: in system settings,right below "enable keyboard repeat" there are two sliders to let you adjust your keyboard repeat...fiddle with them a bit
<jussi01> DreadKnight: and what went wrong?
<nosrednaekim> complexity: turn the delay ll the way up and the rate all the way down
<complexity> nosrednaekim: Ya I tried both of them nothing helps..
<giuseppe> pag: well, the first thing it asks is: the application kopete has requested to open kdewallet... is it ok right?
<nosrednaekim> complexity: thats odd, does GNOME do the same thing or is a it a KDE issue?
<complexity> nosrednaekim: but thats the same as disabling the keyboard repeat
<pag> giuseppe, yup. it is the expected behaviour.
<complexity> nosrednaekim: I am having kubuntu fiesty
<DreadKnight> jussi01: broken packages (dependecy problems)
<jussi01> DreadKnight: did you have kde4 previously?
<BluesKaj> what's the setting for konq to download rather than open a download in a textfile ?
<giuseppe> pag: sorry, the password is msn password?
<nosrednaekim> complexity: can you upgrade to gutsy? the problem might be fixed.
<DreadKnight> jussi01: never
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: can't you right lick on it and "save as"?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, it's asks to 'save the link as'
<complexity> If so how should I do..  but I am using it in a Virutal Machine from windows.. I had this problem during my previous installations.. but they used to happen only once.. this time its not stopping at all
<giuseppe> pag: required password for KDE wallet is msn password?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: whats the difference?
<NickPresta> Smurf-Slayer, sorry for the late reply. As I said before, that isn't a Pidgin error. It's an error due to your xorg.conf have entrys for wacom devices. You can ignore them. Information at !baddevice
<pag> giuseppe, erm.. the password for KWallet has to be set manually.. there's no defaults for thet
<Smurf-Slayer> More info on my Pidgin problem... I have AIM running on a windbloze box, and I got a message from someone, and it popped up here too...  But I can't see the main Pidgin window to start a converstation, or see who is on, etc...
<BluesKaj> ok nosrednaekim ,I see it now
<giuseppe> pag: same error
<nosrednaekim> Smurf-Slayer: pidgin is a GNOME program, go to #ubuntu for that
<pag> giuseppe, what, kopete still crashes?
<giuseppe> pag: yes
<Smurf-Slayer> nosrednaekim - What does that mean?  Does that mean that GAIM was Ubuntu, or KDE or something, and now it was replaced by something that wasn't?
<pag> giuseppe, strange.. you could try rebooting, but I'm not sure if it helps.. I should've worked already :\
<giuseppe> eventually I try with amns... online I read many people had problems with kopete
<giuseppe> pag: eventually I try with amns... online I read many people had problems with kopete
<Smurf-Slayer> W/B Dr Willis
<sigma_123> how come kde4 is default in kubuntu now?
<awag22> it is?
<sigma_123> hardy i mean
<white_eagle> yes
<sigma_123> yeah i read a article online saying it was
<hackstacy> I have a quick question
<dreamcoder> i have justr used devede to encode a video, but it hasnt give me an iso or .bin file so how do i make the .mpeg file and the .xml file into a iso to burn to dvd
<hackstacy> does anybody know what type of hash this is ENC96a28b5b7a147477891e4e90c1b
<white_eagle> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<DreadKnight> sigma_123: users will get to choose in 8.04 betwork 3.5 and 4
<sigma_123> i thought it was 2unstable
<DreadKnight> sigma_123: betwen
<sigma_123> but dreadnight why isnt it lts anymore?
<DreadKnight> sigma_123: i have kubuntu hardy, i can't manage to get kde4 installed :(
<althair> Does someone know if the ICH-M configuration in the kernel (wich says that it is for ICH-2, 3 and 4) works for the ICH7 Intel southbridge (Core2Duo)
<Yorokobi> sigma_123, have you read the IRC log from the #kubuntu-devel meeting where they decided on going with two CD images for 8.04?
<killer_> question: what happened to /etc/inittab?
<crimsun> althair: yes, it will.
<crimsun> killer_: see upstart.
<althair> ok, thanks crimsun
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<DreadKnight> kde4 packages seem broken, even the ones from the PPA :(
<Artimus> If I find a bug in the Kubuntu Installer, under which package do I file the bug on Launchpad?  I'm thinking kubuntu-live...
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Somthing ive never figrued out yet. K3b starts to burn. top Info box says Writing Speed 16.4x The Lower  "Estimated Writing Speed" then goes from 4x to 9x..  Why are the #'s so different
<sigma_123> whats the bug?
<Dr_willis> the DVD+Rs are 16x - is that what the upper box is reporting?
<Artimus> sigma_123: Can't create new partitions if the drive doesn't have a parititon table.  You can create a new partition table, but never any new partitions.  This is under manual partitioning, guided is fine
<althair> Its better to let the bios recognize the pci devices, or letting linux doing this?
<crimsun> Artimus: ubiquity.
<chemicalvamp> i need help installing grub to a windows computer (for using my linux installation on usb key) i have a 100mb partition for it.
<sigma_123> dr willis: is dma on?
<Dr_willis> sigma_123,  well lets see..
<Artimus> crimsun: Thanks
<Dr_willis> using_dma     =  1 (on)   - So thats a yes.
<Dr_willis> It can burn a 4.4 gb DVD in about 10 min...
<Dr_willis> well k3b says 12 min now..  :)
<Dr_willis> so is that about normal? Ive never really paid attention to the times much. I tend to get it burning then go do somthing else.
<Dr_willis> But today im sitting at the machine watching it.
<Dr_willis> I just moved this dvd burner out of a USB bay, to internal also. the burn times seem about the same. So i thogh  it was odd that the ide wasent a lot faster.
<sigma_123> i had that prob when dma was on. only when i forced it in hdparm.conf did my writer use ful speed
<tehm0nk> Dr_willis:  something is wrong then...
<tehm0nk> if you went from USB to Internal...
<sigma_123> forced it to be on that is
<tehm0nk> and you didn't see any differance something is def. wrong :-P
<Dr_willis> or i just wasent paying attention
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> 4 gb disk in  12min. it seems.
<tehm0nk> Number wise.... there is a HUGE differance in transfer speeds between hardwire and USB
<killer_> upstart
<killer_> bash: upstart: command not found
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  yes.. but its not usb any more. so the question what SHOULD the time to burn a 4gb disk be... 12 min? 5 min?
<Dr_willis> !upstart | killer_
<ubotu> killer_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<killer_> what replaced /etc/resolv.conf?
<Dr_willis> My internel burner was actint weird then stopped working. I had external set up to use untill today.
<Dr_willis> i still have a /etc/resolov.conf
<llutz> killer dhclient, avahi
<tehm0nk> if i remember right, i've burned 8gb dual layers in 16 minutes i think
<killer_> it's quite a bit of work after installing gutsy fresh on my laptop, to get wifi, ifup/ifdown no work
<chemicalvamp> I need a hand installing grub to a 100mb partition (for using my linux installation on usb key) Ive done it before maybe a year ago. sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hda1/ /dev/hda says a file cant be read correctly? Ive updated grub to latest version..
<tehm0nk> what kind of wire is it using in the computer?
<Dr_willis> IDE Internal dvd burner.
<tehm0nk> Dr_willis: there is multiple types of IDE cables :-P
<tehm0nk> ata150, ata100, etc
<Dr_willis> shoul be ata150 i belive.
<tehm0nk> really thin flat cable?
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: that will install it to the MBR...
<tehm0nk> i know it sounds trivial, but if my burner was freshly stuck in my computer, and it didn't seem to be burning the right speed, i'd check to make sure it's the right cable, and then check the bios settings
<chemicalvamp> hello again :) had to go xmas shoppin yestarday :)
<chemicalvamp> i need it to install to the MBR and keep its files on my hda1 partition
<tehm0nk> sup nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> NM tehm0nk.
<tehm0nk> nosrednaekim: i've got things working, twice over again lol
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: so do you already have its files on HDA1?
<tehm0nk> on ubuntu now...
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: :(
<tehm0nk> i wanted avant window manager...
<nosrednaekim> you can have that in Kubuntu.... kinda
<chemicalvamp> nosrednaekim that command copies a few and says "The file /mnt/hda1//boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<tehm0nk> http://picpaste.com/neato.jpg
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: right, because its looking in that partition for al of the grub files, which probably aren't there unless made that /boot when you originally installed
<chemicalvamp> so open qtparted and try again?
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: no.... qtparted won't do you a bit of good. you need to find your existing /boot and copy the files from it to hda1 or reinstall and mount hda1 as /boot
<chemicalvamp> this computer has windows on it. nosrednaekim i think i may just be using the wrog command.. i dont remember the one i used last time
<chemicalvamp> what would grub-install /dev/hda0 do?
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: what are going to be booting linux from? where is / going to be?
<chemicalvamp> sda1
<chemicalvamp> my usb flash drive
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: and how are you installing it there?
<chemicalvamp> its already installed
<chemicalvamp> i can boot it without grub
<chemicalvamp> i mean can't
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: where did you install grub to when you installed it to the flash drive? or is it a persistent install.
<chemicalvamp> it was installed on the usbkey
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: then copy the /boot from there onto hda1
<chemicalvamp> it still has windows mbr then wont it?
<nosrednaekim> of course, you are going to have to fiddle with alot of things in the grub.conf
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: what will
<chemicalvamp> the harddrive
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: yes
<tehm0nk> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<tehm0nk> is it possible to run 2 Firefox Browsers?
<tehm0nk> in seperate X sessions?
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: knowing firefox, probably not <_<
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: two konquerors should work fine tho ;)
<chemicalvamp> nosrednaekim i have a few commands written down, i know one of them must have been what i used
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: well, I'm just saying, there is nothing there right now that can be installed, so that one command isn't going to do you a bit o good
<chemicalvamp> #grub-install /dev/hda0 and #grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
<chemicalvamp> all it took the last time was one command
<tehm0nk> dude konq sucks.
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... but you already had your /boot on the hard drive!
<chemicalvamp> no i didnt
<nosrednaekim> you NEED /boot and all the files that go there on hda1
<nosrednaekim> you must have.
<chemicalvamp> nope
<nosrednaekim> and there is no such thing as hda0
<nosrednaekim> well,then I have no clue how you did it
<chemicalvamp> hda0 for frub is master channel first partition
<chemicalvamp> grub*
<nosrednaekim> umm thats "hd0,0"
<tehm0nk> anyone with fakeraid able to mount an NTFS partition or windows ntfs partition?
<nosrednaekim> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: someone was just asking about that
<Dr_willis> aha - If i make the .iso file first then burn it.. :) it burns a lot faster.
<jussi01> DreadKnight: did you get your kde4 fixed?
<jussi01> !brokenkde4 | DreadKnight
<ubotu> DreadKnight: If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<tehm0nk> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<chemicalvamp> well whatever all these commands where copied out of the grub manual. i know one of then worked, i just need to figure out what im missing
<nosredna_ekim> chemicalvamp: as I have said about 20 times, you need files in your /boot
<Novell> Hi, I'm trying to compile a kernel but I'm getting this error: /root/epia/linux-2.6.23.12/scripts/gen_initramfs_list.sh: Cannot open 'initramfs'
<chemicalvamp> nosredna_ekim just to check.. i copied all the files in /boot/ from another working install.. and it still says the same "The file /mnt/hda1//boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<chemicalvamp> and the installer creates the file too.. i dont know what the deal is
<tehm0nk> wow files copy WAY faster on linux than windows for some reason...
<chemicalvamp> ext file systems are more efficient
<tehm0nk> it's going from EXT to NTFS tho
<tehm0nk> heh
<tehm0nk> i can actually Hear my HD working...
<chemicalvamp> smarter kernel :)
<tehm0nk> i wish i could DL a decent wow installer at speeds
<tehm0nk> intead of... 40 KB/s or something stupid
<tehm0nk> for a 3.5gb file...
<nosredna_ekim> chemicalvamp: yeah, I don't have a clue I think it would be better to reinstall, moun hda1 as boot and write grub to hd1 from the installer (hd0 would be your flash drive)
<tehm0nk> ok gonna go brave windows vista... and install wow on there ....
<tehm0nk> be back later guys
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk, Hmm.. given up on wine?
<Old_Gregg> Anyone running WoW and Ubuntu?
<tehm0nk> Attempting
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  some guy in #ubuntu is fighting with Wine and WoW. :) told him to come here and Chat with YOU! :) Live up to your rep!
<Old_Gregg> He's here.
<Dr_willis>  thers an downloadable installer/ no need to swap cd's ? he
<tehm0nk> which method of install are you trying to use Old_Gregg
<Dr_willis> that would be handier..
<tehm0nk> yeah it's a HUGE file tho
<Dr_willis> well if it includes all the updates..
<tehm0nk> and you have to download the Normal installer and the BC patch
<tehm0nk> well i'm thinking the normal installer gets you Further than normal wow CDs
<tehm0nk> it's wow 2.0
<Old_Gregg> tehm0nk:  I was using CrossOver, but the sound was borked and now it won't recognize disk 5, so Dr. Willis suggested Wine.  Tried that, and it won't install over multiple disks, so now I'm copying the files to a folder on the desktop
<Dr_willis> well I dont do WoW.. so i am out for a while.
<tehm0nk> http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<tehm0nk> woah i'm sorta new here lol :-P
<tehm0nk> so you lost me there
<Old_Gregg> tehm0nk:  do you know how to create a windows-capable partition from Ubuntu?
<tehm0nk> right now i was about to try to unzip the wow installer i DL'd from a differant source than the blizzard downloader
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  why do you want to do that?
<tehm0nk> windows capable?
<tehm0nk> i finally figured out how to have a shared partition
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  i though you had no windows installed at all on that box.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I don't currently
<tehm0nk> i'm gonna go into windows and install wow from there... then run it off there i think
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I have the installation files on the Ubuntu desktop
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I can't get them to burn to an El Torito CD
<prasoon> hi there.. does anyone know how to detect my battery  under kubuntu?? after installing kubuntu on my laptop.. it is not recognizing my battery at all
<noaXess> !vfat
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  i always kept a clean bbackup of my isntalled wow dir. :) learned that one time that WoW update was trashing peoples installs. heh
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg, You seem to be Jumpping all over the place here.. what does burning stuff to cd have to do with this?
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  The end goal:  Windows XP on the computer again.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  you planing on removing Linux ? or dual booting?
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I have the installation files ready to go, but I can't run it except from a bootable CD, because Ubuntu owns my only partition.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Death to linux.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  fire up k3b then. i doubt if the files will fit on cd. may need a dvd.
<Dr_willis> unless the files have some amazingly freaky names.. they should burn.
<Dr_willis> Lets see.. reinstalling xp. then wow. then the updates..  Your weekend is full.. :)
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  what's k3b?
<Dr_willis> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Dr_willis> the cd burning app for Kubuntu :) i dont know what gnome uses
<Dr_willis> gtoaster perhaps..
<noaXess> what kde tool to use for creating and formatin partitions?
<Old_Gregg> I was using GnomeBaker, but it can't make bootables
<jussi01> noaXess: qparted
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  WHY do you need the data files for WoW to be BOotable?
<jussi01> Old_Gregg: try brasero
<tehm0nk> he i need to reboot
<noaXess> jussi01: okey..
 * Dr_willis is just geting more and more lost.
<Old_Gregg> Not WoW
<Jeroi> hello
<Old_Gregg> Windows XP
<prasoon> hi there.. does anyone know how to detect my battery  under kubuntu?? after installing kubuntu on my laptop.. it is not recognizing my battery at all
<Jeroi> does anyone know how to get teamspeak klient work with alsa?
<Jeroi> I have installe alsa-oss
<jussi01> Old_Gregg: if you burn an iso, it should be bootable anyway...
<Jeroi> using amd64bit
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  You have a copy of xp disk 'files' in a dir. and you want to create a bootable cd from them? Or do you have an iso file?
<noaXess> jussi01: you mean qtparted?
<Jeroi> starting teamspeak aoss
 * Dr_willis wonders at the legality of this.. but......
<Jeroi> but my headphones and mic is muted
<jussi01> noaXess: yeah
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Exactly.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  No ISO.  Need one.  Can't make one.
<Jeroi> amarok plays fine on my headphones
<DreadKnight> jussi01: i tried that a while ago and still nothing
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Tried all day yesterday until I got pretty angry.
<Jeroi> but teamspeak dont
<murchadh> Hi all! I can't log in from kdm as some of my keyboard keys aren't recognised. Switch to terminal and they're fine. Any ideas?
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  See, this is the problem I have with Ubuntu.  The link you gave me, the "K3B Howto", shows how to install it.  THAT'S IT.  The lack of support is appalling.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  not meaning you.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  you are my hero.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Okay, so I am running k3b.  Do I do "New Data CD Project" or "Burn CD Image"?
<jussi01> Old_Gregg: go install k3b, then start it from the menu, click help -> k3b handbook. how is that hard?
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,   you aparently cant bother to look at the actual program docs eh? :)
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  How do I know where there are any?
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  k3b is rather straight forward.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Understand, until last weekend, I'd never heard of Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> list of files at top. buttons at bottopm for type fo disk to make.
<Dr_willis> drag from top to bottom. click burn
<jussi01> Old_Gregg: usually pressing f1 when you are in a program will give you the help for it
<Dr_willis> MAKING a xp bootable iso however.. is somthing ive never done.
<DreadKnight> Old_Gregg: new data cd project means you wanna make a custom compilation cd, burn cd image means you want to burn an .iso or some cd image
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis: And that will create the CD as El-Torito?
<Dr_willis> I have xp iso image files ive.. lets say.. aquired.
<jussi01> *cough*
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  email it to me?
<Dr_willis> there is a XP slipstreaming howto out on the net. that proberly details it.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis: :D
<Dr_willis> I dont even have xp on this box
<Old_Gregg> DreadKnight:  If I have the files I want to make an El Torito (I think ISO) on my desktop, can I copy them as such to a CD to make it bootable?
<Dr_willis> actually i cant recall ever making a bootable cd from scratch
<Dr_willis> :)
<DreadKnight> Old_Gregg: what the heck is el torito? xD
<Dr_willis> You need to find the boot floppy image i recall. and use it somewhere.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Done it in windows countless times.
<Dr_willis> I cant recall ever needing to do it. :)
<DreadKnight> Old_Gregg: if the .iso image is designed to be bootable, you just need to burn it to a cd ;) nothing more
<Old_Gregg> DreadKnight:  Okay, I want to be able to put this CD into the drive, boot up the computer, and have it run from the CD.
<DreadKnight> Old_Gregg: operating system cd images are made to be bootable, just burn..
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  if you just copied all the 'files' from a cd.  its highly likely you did not copyover the 'boot file' needed. since its normally not accessable from the cd.
<DreadKnight> operatin system virtual images* i mean
<Dr_willis> I think.. I may be wrong on that.
<Old_Gregg> well... the catch is I don't actually have the image.  Just the files.
<DreadKnight> Old_Gregg: then don't bother
<Old_Gregg> damn
<Jeroi> Old_Gregg then just burn those files into cd
<DreadKnight> xD
<Jeroi> man
<Jeroi> I dont get teamspeak work
<Old_Gregg> Well, if I create an NTSF partition in Ubuntu, can I copy the XP files into it and run them on it from Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Jeroi,  oh? i use that all the time.
<Jeroi> mu headphones and mic is muted
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  you want to run the windows installer files with wine? DOnt think thats a good idea.
<Jeroi> I have but go for front mic, backmic and mig boost
<Jeroi> in alsamixer
<Jeroi> Dr_willis can you help me?
<Old_Gregg> I want to install windows on this computer on a seperate partition, make it bootable, and boot from it.  I do not have a bootable windows CD, but I have the installation files.
<Jeroi> I use mobo audio
<Jeroi> ac97
<Dr_willis> Jeroi,  ick. :)
<Jeroi> 7.1 channels
<Jeroi> amarok works
<Jeroi> with alsa
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  you may want to do some googling for that.. I imagine its possible.. but it may be easier to just go get a xp disk somewhere.
<Jeroi> trhue mu head phones
<Jeroi> and same time movie players work
<DreadKnight> Old_Gregg: just download an iso from all over the internet and burn it, install it on a separate partition. this is what it's called dual booting
<Jeroi> but teamspeak is oss
<Old_Gregg> awesome!
<Dr_willis> Jeroi,  yep. I have no issues with it on my Creative card. but onbosrd cards often dont want to share the audio as well.
<Jeroi> on windows they do
<Jeroi> mobo sound works perfect
<DreadKnight> Old_Gregg: so if you have windows installed and ubuntu/kubuntu on a cd, you can still make dual boot..
<Jeroi> and all the alsa apps work perfect also in linux
<Dr_willis> Jeroi,  windows also has actually drivers from the company.. :) and all the apps have aggred on how to do it. Unlike Alsa vs OSS.
<Dr_willis> the issue is the old OSS apps :)
<Jeroi> ?
<Jeroi> do I need to do something?
<Jeroi> I am on amd64 also
<noaXess> !thunderbird
<ubotu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Dr_willis> sound under linux used to use the OSS 'way' - now everything is changing to the ALSA way.  I guess ya can say
<Jeroi> there was teamspeak amd64 packages in apt
<sigma_> Riddell: i read on downloadsquad.com very recently that kubuntu 8.04 won't be lts, is this true?
<DreadKnight> Jeroi: since when is teamspeak oss? O_o
<Jeroi> ?
<Dr_willis> DreadKnight,  thats what i was wondering also...
<Jeroi> now
<DreadKnight> xD
<Dr_willis> DreadKnight,  but ive never noticed. :) its always worked for me.
<Old_Gregg> Dreadknight:  Any idea on where I can DL an ISO?
<Old_Gregg> :D
<Jeroi> installed teamspeak-client and server
<Dr_willis> Best "Sound" Advice.. get a decent sound card. Heh heh..
<DreadKnight> Old_Gregg: yeah, mininova.org is a popular tracker
<DreadKnight> Old_Gregg: isohunt.com also
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  and if we say more.. we may get in trouble..
<DreadKnight> Dr_willis: right :D
<Riddell> sigma_: seems to be
<Jeroi> teamspeak default configuration is oss /dev/xxx
<Jeroi> or something
 * DreadKnight goes to check out about teamspeak ...
<Old_Gregg> Really?
<mc_> do you know any decent bittorrent client that I can use on my server(so without X11). I'm currently using the bittorrent and bittornado package,but both of them do not support distributed tracking which sucks.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  if you are planing on dual booting. I find it a Lot easier to have Windows on the first HD. and linux on its own seperate hard drive.
<Old_Gregg> But I bought the disk
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  then legally I Gues syou can call up MS and ask for a replacement.
<BluesKaj> Old_Gregg, http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Old_Gregg> I legally purchased windows.  Made a back-up, in several moves, lost the original and have always just used the back-up
<Old_Gregg> now that I have linux, I can't.
<Dr_willis> what backup are you refering to?
<Old_Gregg> Did that when I lost the original.
<sigma_> Riddell: it also said that it will only have kde4 (well thats if i read correctly), I thought kde4 was considered too unstable to be the default desktop in kubuntu?
<Old_Gregg> The CD I have the installation files on.  I was stupid and didn't make it bootable
<Old_Gregg> hence my problems now
<Dr_willis> and How did you 'use' those befor?
<Old_Gregg> Running Windows, I just popped in the CD and ran the installer
<Old_Gregg> or, from a C:/, I'd go to the D: and run the installer
<Old_Gregg> Linux won't let me.
<Old_Gregg> tried.
<Dr_willis> so you 'reinstalled' the os.. over the existing os. :)
<DreadKnight> well, i checked out... teamspeak is not oss, it's just free for non-commercial use
<Old_Gregg> Yea, basically
<Riddell> sigma_: that's not right
<pros922> I think I've been unfairly banned from #ubuntu. Can anyone here help me?
<Dr_willis> Linux isent stopping you. :) its just not doable at all with your setup. Stop blaming Linux. :) If you had a totally blank/new HD.  and Dident have Linux at all.. you wouldent even be here chatting with us getting help. Heh
<sigma_> Riddell: which part of it? kde4 being the default desktop or it being too unstable?
<jussi01> pros922: please join #ubuntu-ops
<Jeroi> DreadKnight what you mean?
<Jeroi> that teamspeak dosent use oss sound system?
<Riddell> sigma_: "only"
<sigma_> pros922: what do you guys do to get banned? you are the second guy to say that
<DreadKnight> Jeroi: i mean it's not oss
<Old_Gregg> dr_willis:  lol!  But if I had a blank/new HD, I wouldn't NEED to be chatting with you getting help.
<DreadKnight> Jeroi: open source software
<Jeroi> atleast  I checked that I have latest v2 installed
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  How do you utilize a torrent in Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  how so? if your HD was empty..you have no XP to install to it...
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  you make a good point.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  theres a bittorrent client installed by default.. UNLIKE windows..
<Artimus> Old_Gregg: Open the thing in ktorrent?
<Dr_willis> ktorrent is for Kubuntu, some other one for ubuntu.
<Jeroi> DreadKnight if your teamspeka works, what have you done to get it work without sound and mic muted?
<sigma_> Riddell: ok but kde3 and kde4 will both be on the shipit cd for the user to make a choice hey?
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  Im suprised the guy at frys dident try to sell you a Uber-Vista-edition claminguit would run your games 4% faster
<DreadKnight> Jeroi: eh.. haven't used teamspeak for years :\
<cplusplus> hi how could i install libcurl?
<Artimus> sigma_: I don't think they've figured that out yet.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  the torrent has 581mbs to install... at 1.7kbs/sec.  Will take about 2 days to get it all....
<jussi01> cplusplus: Go to adept, search for curl and install it.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I don't want Vista.  Adamently refused it.
<Riddell> sigma_: kde 4 mostly
<cplusplus> what about the packetmanger?
<cplusplus> curl != libcurl
<jussi01> cplusplus: adept is the package manager
<Artimus> cplusplus: adept_manager is the program, not sure what it's called on the KDE Menu
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  shame that its going to get forced on you in the next year or so.. but thats MS's way.
<DreadKnight> cplusplus: press alt+space to launch katapult and start typing adept..
<Artimus> libcurl3
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  now ya see why so many of us perfer linux with its quirks over windows. :)
<Artimus> That's the openssl version
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Hence why I wanted to do Linux.  I haven't completely given up on Linux.  I just need some help.  I bought a big book, but it's chinese to me.
<Artimus> libcurl3-gnutls is also a choice
<sigma_> Artimus: it would make sense to, that is if they want lots of people to test it, after all its not going to be a lts release
<mauri> keffeine is not able to read a dvd movie
 * Dr_willis has a link for Old_Gregg  for FREE books.. :) just a sec
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  So how good at Linux would you say you are?
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  theres very little i Cant do with it.. that i need to do. :)
<cplusplus> DreadKnight i only have ssh now
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Guide me.  I want to do 2 things.  That's it.  Run WoW and Ventrilo.  That's all.
<Artimus> sigma_: At this point, it's all politics to me.  I jump from release to release.  I'm currently working on finding and fixing bugs in Hardy.  I'll leave the LTS politics to the people that are involved.
<BluesKaj> !dvd | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dr_willis> Free Ubuntu "student/teacher" books like for a Class on Ubuntu -->   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<mauri> BluesKaj: yes, i re-installed kubuntu 7.10 and now i'm not able to see agian the dvd movie
<Dr_willis> Thats a must bookmark link . to give out to the various new users.. too bad its ubuntus specific. :(
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  You were doing that earlier..  You know the basics.. its all the quirks with the game thats the issue.. theres more to life and PC's then games.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  if you had kept your earlier WoW install.. you would proberly bee playing it now.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  That's all I want this machine to run.  I have my other computer set up as my home office.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  Ok.. lets back up here. with what you just said..
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I lost my sound.  Can't play it without sound.
<sigma_> Artimus: well it dont make much difference to me, when theres a upgrade, i upgrade! lol. its probably only about 5% of users that hang onto dapper, mainly those who are supported by canonical i guess, i doubt anyone is running dapper in this forum
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  with a xi-fi card - you are not going to have sound under linux anyway. at least not at this time on 32bit.
<mauri> BluesKaj: libdvdcss2 is not found by adept
<Artimus> sigma_: Heck with LTS people, I want KDE4 :P
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Right.  I'm exchanging the card at Fry's, if I stay with Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> read the whole post , mauri
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  if you have a 2nd windows machine. You could install WoW on it. then copy over the Installed Dir. to the linux box.
<DreadKnight> Artimus: want kde4 too, can t manage to install it
<Artimus> I had it installed at one time.  It was very very unfinished
<DreadKnight> Artimus: damn broken packages :(
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Installing WoW wasn't the problem.  I had it installed, up and running and everything was peachy.  I just couldn't have vent running with sound and WoW running with sound.
<Artimus> DreadKnight: I had no issue with them being broken, just unfinished software
<k4ever> hi all.  i'm using kubuntu 7.10 and i'm having trouble with compiz fusion.  is this a good place to ask for help?
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I followed CrossOvers guide on how to make it do that, and then I had no sound whatsoever.
<jussi01> !compiz | k4ever
<ubotu> k4ever: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DreadKnight> k4ever: kwin will have compositing features in kde4 :P
<Artimus> DreadKnight: Been here yet?  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<BluesKaj> !compiz | k4ever
<BluesKaj> oops
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Hey wait a minute... I can make a boot disk from my windows machine and use it on the linux machine, yea?
<pros922> k4ever what kind of video card?
<k4ever> ok will go there
<DreadKnight> Artimus: yes, dependencies issues => broken packages
<Dr_willis> I dont use crossover so cant tell ya how good they do things. If you want to be serious about running WoW on Linux . you may want to check out Cedega. its a coemrcial version of wine with focus ong ames.. and a very large forum on wine/Wow/Othergames issues.
<k4ever> pros922:  nvidia geforce fx 7700
<BluesKaj> DreadKnight, do you have synaptic installed ?
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  No idea on the windows boot thing. :) CAN you do it? :) you are the Leet-Windows-haxor.
<DreadKnight> BluesKaj: adept
<jussi01> DreadKnight: did you try the remove command? even though you never had it before?
<pros922> k4ever. You're in great shape then. NVIDIA works very easily. Minimal configuration compared to ATI
<Artimus> DreadKnight: Bummer.  I'm sticking with KDE3 for now...  I'll be messing with KDE4 in Hardy, though...  I've got it installed in vmware
<DreadKnight> jussi01: yes
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  for a sound card. You might want to get a Creative Audigy 2zs or similer.. they are older cards.. but mine works like a champ
<DreadKnight> Artimus: virtual machine get's stuck ... 512 ram.. hmm
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  not sure how well some of the newer creative cards are supoported.
<scart> anybody know where to turn for a compile error in kdebase in KDE 4.0?
<Artimus> DreadKnight: I've got a gig.  384 for the VM
<BluesKaj> DreadKnight, try synaptic ,..it has an option to fix broken pkges under it's edit tab
<Artimus> ...  We really need to fix adept and borrow some features from Synaptic
<sigma_> Artimus: lol same here, the screenshots that the kde devs are uploading are making me drool, lol. I don't have a high volume i-net connection so can't download the live cd's, all i got ahold of was the opensuse one and it was hopeless :), i think it was the suse backbone and not kde!
<k4ever> for some reason the compiz settings manager will not store my changes when i log out.  i select "png" so i can use the splash and cube caps but when i log back into kde the splash is not there.  i go to ccsm and png is not select.
<DreadKnight> BluesKaj: it's more a dependency issue... :| heh.. think i ll have to wait
<Dr_willis> k4ever,  check the following
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Artimus> sigma_: The one I used was pretty bad...  The applications were great, Konqueror definitely looks better, as does Dolphin.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  I'm tempted to yank the one out of the old computer and put it in here.  And Cedega appears to want me to subscribe in order to DL their software.  I'm not big on a monthly subscription fee.
<Artimus> sigma_: But the actually "shell" so to speak is bad.
<Dr_willis> k4ever,  kde/ccsm/compiz has an issue with one of the ways ccsm stores the settings.
<il12> ok. question: Are there any particular advantages/disadvantages of using Kubuntu over Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> k4ever,  i think the 'flat file' setting is what you need.
<BluesKaj> that's what synaptic does, it uninstalls the broken packages if the dependencies aren't met
<Artimus> il12: KDE instead of GNOME
<Artimus> il12: Only real difference, really.  Look at screenshots and see what you like more.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,  You just said somthing really odd.. You play WoW but said ' I'm not big on a monthly subscription fee.'
<BluesKaj> DreadKnight, sorry for repeating myself, but that's what synaptic does, it uninstalls the broken packages if the dependencies aren't met
<il12> Artimus: ty. SO it's just the GUI that is the difference?
<Dr_willis> :)
<DreadKnight> il12: i started with gnome... and converted recently  xD hated kde... but now i just love it
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  Wow is worth it.
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,   thats debateable...
<k4ever> dr_willis:  i'm using flat file backend
<Dr_willis> cedega has a Demo I recall also.
<pros922> Agreed on WoW. Been a while, but what a great game
<Dr_willis> k4ever,  im out of ideas then. sorry.
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis: Consider for an entire month of WoW, I spend less than a single night at the movies, and get a whole lot more enjoyment.
<pros922> Anyone here do second life?
<Artimus> il12: Correct.  They share the same packages for the other software
<DreadKnight> BluesKaj: hmm :)
<jussi01> !ot | pros922
<ubotu> pros922: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<il12> Artimus: tyvm.
<aslam> can i downgrade from 64bit ubuntu to 32bit
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis: 6 months of WoW costs less than a single date night.
<cj_> hi. how can i tell which package a file is from?
<Dr_willis> of course theres the 'issue' i hear of - with Blizzard every so often Banning accounts using WINE/WoW.
<Artimus> aslam: Nope, reinstall, sorry
<jussi01> aslam: with a full reinstall
<llutz> cj_: dpkg -S file
<_Redondos_> Hi
<mauri> BluesKaj: it told that the dvd is crypted and that i'm not allow to see it
<Dr_willis> Old_Gregg,   if you play WoW enough. You dont ever have a date also! ;)
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis: True.  That's the goal.
<aslam> thanks
<Old_Gregg> Dr_willis:  :D
<Dr_willis> 1 Month of Cedega = Big Mac and Fries.
<pros922> Big Mac sounds good right about now
<aslam> is there anyway i can backup all my settings and programs and transfer it to my new install?
<Dr_willis> I will stick with my LordOfThe Rings Online and its Lifetime accont i have.. :) I dont feel i have to play it every day
<k4ever> don't worry, i'm asking the question in the #compiz-fusion channel now
<Dr_willis> Plus my brother plays it more then i do.
<Dr_willis> k4ever,  yea compiz - is such a... well.. work in progress
<Artimus> aslam: You could copy your home directory to a flash drive
<cj_> llutz: cheers
<DreadKnight> aslam: um.. leave the home partition intact ? :P well, won't save the programs, just the settings
<Artimus> Does Kubuntu make a home partition by default?
<sigma_> Artimus: which live cd did you try? funnily enough alot of people have told me that the base was perfect
<aslam> Artimus: wat about settings in the modprobe.d folder?
<Artimus> (I always manually partition)
<Artimus> sigma_: This was a while ago
<_Redondos_> I installed the nvidia driver and enabled the tv out with dual view. The tv works fine, but in the pc monitor I see like the screen is higher than the monitor and when I move the cursor to the borders it "raises" to show me the complete screen...why that?
<Dr_willis> aslam,  you may want to archive the home dir. then copy the archive to a other drive. then restore it fromt he archive.. permissions Might get messed up otherwise
<mauri> I tried to see a dvd movie but kaffeine told that the dvd is crypted and that i'm not allow to see it
<Artimus> aslam: Oh, those will be gone...
<Old_Gregg> Can you run an ISO from a CD-RW?
<Artimus> aslam: You could try to copy /etc over.  It'd probably mostly work...
<Dr_willis> _Redondos_,  thats desktop panning. so you dont have dead zones  :)
<aslam> Artimus: thanks
<mauri> Old_Gregg: no is a origina dvd movie
<DreadKnight> Old_Gregg: if you mount it to a virtual drive or if you burn it to a disk
<Artimus> marui: You need to install libdvdcss2.  Someone gave you a link to it.
<_Redondos_> Dr_willis: aha...
<_Redondos_> Dr_willis: yes Desktop  panning...
<Dr_willis> _Redondos_,  I normally have tv out + pc monitor. . want my xorg.conf?
<Old_Gregg> DreadKnight:  Right, so I can burn the iso to a CD-RW and it will work just as well as a CD-R?
<_Redondos_> Dr_willis: yes please
<Artimus> mauri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Hamra> hi, im installing kde4, and was following the instruction at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php , im installing xserver-xephyr, after that, what should i do to run KDE4 as a full session? the commands mentioned are to be run in KDE? or with KDE not running?
<cj_> Old_Gregg: mount it on a loop
<Old_Gregg> DreadKnight:  And when I tried to burn to my CD-RW last night, it said the disk was protected.
<_Redondos_> Dr_willis: do you understand what's my problem? because my english is not well
<DreadKnight> Old_Gregg: re-writable disks are slower, but heh, you got plenty of time :P
<Old_Gregg> DreadKnight:  ass.  :P
<sigma_> Artimus: ah i see, ya the one i tried was also one of the first ones, rather horrible, the icons were even missing (well most of them). at least the kubuntu devs will have a while to play with it between when the final comes out and hardy is released
<Dr_willis> _Redondos_,  I dont have that issue on my setup. I have the tv set to one res. and the monitor set to another. Yours may be trying to be smart. hers is my xorg.conf ---->     http://pastebin.com/d1e30c7dc
<DreadKnight> Old_Gregg: perhaps you re-write it too many times ?
<cplusplus> sudo apt-get install openssl? i need lcrypto....does openssl include that?
<Old_Gregg> DreadKnight:  Is there a limit?
<Dr_willis> well off for food.. back in a few hrs.
<DreadKnight> Old_Gregg: yes, you can't rewrite the same re-writable cd for ever :D
<Artimus> sigma_: Fair enough.  I hope to see good things in Hardy
<BluesKaj> mauri , install the medibuntu repository on your sources.list or open adept , click on adept/manage repositories/kubuntu software "x" all the boxes , then open the third party tab and 'x" all the boxes there as well.
<_Redondos_> Dr_willis:  ok. well I have enabled "dual monitor" from systemsettings "monitor" section
<BluesKaj> mauri , then you can install libdvdscss2
<sigma_> Artimus: dont we all. not too sure what gutsy did, dolphin was rather sad, along with strigi, and for some reason gdebi was trying to crash the hdd;s on my intel pc's. but on the brightside it did stop my laptop hdd from clicking at shutdown and reading the drive every 5secs during use
<BluesKaj> mauri,  libdvdcss2
<Hamra> can anyone help me?
<sigma_> and that im rather grateful for
<BluesKaj> !ask | Hamra
<ubotu> Hamra: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Hamra> i already asked :  im installing kde4, and was following the instruction at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php , im installing xserver-xephyr, after that, what should i do to run KDE4 as a full session? the commands mentioned are to be run in KDE? or with KDE not running?
<Dragnslcr> Hamra- if you want to run KDE4 as a normal session, select it on the login screen
<Hamra> ok thnx
<Old_Gregg> DreadKnight:  How utterly depressing.
<sigma_> oh guys, if my cdrom is known as "scd" and my hard drive "sda" does this mean that they are both sata devices?
<DreadKnight> Hamra: you lucky....  i could't get to install kde4 xD
<_Redondos_> Dr_willis:ahh but you used nvidia-xconfig
<_Redondos_> Dr_willis: I used nvidia-glx-config to setup the card
<coverer> hello!
<sigma_> DreadKnight: tried the live cd?
<_Redondos_> Dr_willis: and then systemsettinmgs to set dual view
<jussi01> DreadKnight: I assume you have: sudo apt-get install - f
<DreadKnight> sigma_: nope, perhaps i'll just do that :\
<DreadKnight> jussi01: that too
<DreadKnight> jussi01: trying with synaptic in a minute
<Schuenemann> I unzip a superkaramba file, edited one file and zipped it back, now I can't open it: "Could not read config file". What's wrong?
<coverer> I've just successuflly insalled kubuntu 7.10 and now having problems with mp3
<sigma_> DreadKnight: sometimes its better to not install alongside kde3, may cause some issues with kde3
<jussi01> !mp3 | coverer
<ubotu> coverer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DreadKnight> sigma_: hmm... yeah..
<mauri> Artimus: thank you very much. It had been easy with your help
<mauri> Old_Gregg: : thank you very much. It had been easy with your help
<Old_Gregg> mauri:  I didn't do nothing.
<Old_Gregg> mauri:  But you're welcome.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<coverer> i cant't use only free formats - i have a lot of disks with mp3 files
<jussi01> coverer: check the first link.
<mauri> Old_Gregg: just a question...is ti 7.10 a stable versions or you had find some problems?
<Old_Gregg> Alrighty, in about an hour, Ubuntu DIES!  :D  Thanks for your help DreadKnight and Dr_willis.  Have a great day!
<BluesKaj> mauri, it was me who helped you :)
<mauri> BluesKaj: sorry sorry
<mauri> BluesKaj: thanks you
<mauri> BluesKaj: I made a mistakes with the name
<mauri> BluesKaj: : just a question...is ti 7.10 a stable versions or you had find some problems?
<Schuenemann> oh, well, the problem was solved not zipping it back
<Gast263> hi
<Gast263> can someone help me plz?
<jussi01> !ask | Gast263
<ubotu> Gast263: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Gast263> ok sry, well, i ve just installed wine but it always shows that i havent a c: drive
<Gast263> and i want to run WoW with wine
<DreadKnight> Gast263: in your home  under /.wine you have a folder drive_c
<coverer> one more kubuntu 7.10 problem... i've tried "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" command as suggested, but got a message that kubuntu-restriced-extras not found...
<Gast263> how can i check this?
<Gast263> cause . means that it is invisible, aight?
<jussi01> Gast263: view -> show hidden files
<DreadKnight> Gast263: indeed :), if using dolphin, you have a button the edit the location, go from there (auto completion very helpful) of just reveal the hidden files from the view menu
<Schuenemann> yes, the dot means hidden
<Gast263> ok, well
<Gast263> i have the folder .wine but it only contains system.reg and user.reg
<DreadKnight> Gast263: sudo apt-get purge wine
<DreadKnight> Gast263: sudo apt-get install wine
<DreadKnight> Gast263: hope that will fix it
<Gast263> which one first?
<DreadKnight> Gast263: that order
<coverer> one more kubuntu 7.10 problem... i've tried "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" command as suggested, but got a message that kubuntu-restriced-extras not found... where can I add external packages sources and where can I find the list of those?
<jussi01> Gast263: before you do, have you run winecfg yet?
<jussi01> coverer: in adept - manage repositories
<Gast263> yes and if i try to make a C: dir with the cfg, it works, and when i restart wine again the c: dir is disappeared
<jussi01> Gast263: follow DreadKnight 's instructions then :)
<Gast263> just doin it
<Zvezdichko> hello, I have the following problem: I bought a new LCD monitor, Kubuntu is fine, X runs fine
<BluesKaj> coverer ,install the medibuntu repository on your sources.list,  or open adept , click on adept/manage repositories/kubuntu software "x" all the boxes , then open the third party tab and 'x" all the boxes there as well.
<Zvezdichko> but during load when I have to see kubuntu splash screen it says: Please, change your resolution to ... and refresh rate to 60 Hz
<Dr_willis> DreadKnight,  Purging wine will NOT remove the users configuration files.
<Zvezdichko> where can I do that?
<Dr_willis> at least Id hope it wont.. :)
<Gast263> ok now i resintalled wine
<jussi01> Dr_willis: isnt that what a purge is supposed to do?
<Dr_willis> jussi01,  SYSTEM config files.. Not user config files
<Dr_willis> it would really suck if the package manager started messing in the /home dirs of every user
<NeoFax> Hello everyone
<Gast263> now i started the config and recieved a few warnings, is this normal?
<Dr_willis> what if you removed say.. kde with purge. would that get rid of every .kde* dir  that all the users have? :)
<LjL> Dr_willis: well, being able to track who created which config files wouldn't be a bad thing, though
<jussi01> Dr_willis: point taken ;)
<Dr_willis> LjL,   it does.. for the system settings. :) but then again.. what happens in /home stays in /home :)
<Dr_willis> if you want  the users /home/whatever/configfile to be updated syste wide. I gyuess ya could make links from it to a system config.
<LjL> Dr_willis: yes i don't see anything against the *user* being provided with a command to purge *their own* applications' config files
<Dr_willis> or edit /etc/skel so new users get the right settings.
<Gast263> however it doesnt work
<LjL> yes=yet
<Dr_willis> There is getting to be way way way too much config cruft in my home dir sadly. :(
<Dr_willis> every little program wants its own .configname dir or .configfile
<LjL> Dr_willis: that's why such a facility as i mentioned would help, imo.
<Dr_willis> of course getting a decent 'standard' discussed would be good also.
<LjL> it doesn't have to be black or white, where black is "a purge by root removes everything", and white is "home files are never ever touched"
<Dr_willis> Theres some progress.. but i still see a lot of cruft. and redundantcy
<Dr_willis> Heck. I dont think the default theme for Ubuntu is even saved in a theme file. I recall.
<Dr_willis> its setup that way.. if a user changes themes. they cant easially go back to the original. (that may bee changed now however)
<Dr_willis> Is Kubunu default desktop/theme the same way? i never noticed.
<cplusplus> what is /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lidn ?
<ardchoille> Did /usr/bin/find change recently?
<Schuenemann> where is kubuntu's temperature info stored? I need that for a karamba theme
<jpatrick> cplusplus: I think you have to install libidn11
<cplusplus> whats that?
<nosrednaekim> !sensors | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<cplusplus> libidn11 is already the newest version.
<cplusplus> @<jpatrick>
<jpatrick> cplusplus: no idea then :/
<cplusplus> hm
<Schuenemann> nosrednaekim, is there an overhead for enabling those sensors?
<Schuenemann> not taking karamba into account
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: if you have anything over a 100mhz computer,you certainly won't notice it :D
<Schuenemann> hmm looks good
<Schuenemann> thanks
<Schuenemann> nosrednaekim, This is usually safe though <- I hate this message
<nosrednaekim> what? yeah, it can't hurt your computer
<Schuenemann> then, why USUALLy safe, not ALWAYS safe? :p
<nosrednaekim> where is that?
<nosrednaekim> if its on the howto... i've never read it ;)
<Schuenemann> Some chips are also accessible through the ISA I/O ports. We have to
<Schuenemann> write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them
<Schuenemann> oops, sorry
<nosrednaekim> Sch
<Schuenemann> well, it's on the sensors detection itself
<nosrednaekim> ah ok
<nosrednaekim> I have NEVER heardof it harming someone.
<nosrednaekim> don't worry ;)
<Schuenemann> thanks... btw, have you ever tried it? :p
<nosrednaekim> yes
<rinaldi_> when i try to access my second hard drive (containing my other OS) in konqueror, i get the eroor message "hal-storage-mixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000". why would this be and how can i fix it?
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: several times on several computers
<Schuenemann> hehe alright
<nosrednaekim> rinaldi_: you need to either mount it as root, or change the mount permissions
<rinaldi_> ok
<nosrednaekim> rinaldi_: change the mount permissions can be done from system settings->advanced->disks and filesystems
<rinaldi_> nosrednaekim: ok thanks
<JM> good evening folks! .... Anyone know when KDE4 is going to be released? Any good web sources please?
<nosrednaekim> JM: january 17 I think
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<NeoFax> JM: In Jan 08
<Dragnslcr> JM- last schedule I saw was for January 11
<Dr_willis> of 2050 :)
<JM> brilliant thanks peeps
<Schuenemann> is anyone using RC2? is it stable?
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: been running it for 3 weeks
<NeoFax> Schuenemann: I have tried it.
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: rock solid
<Schuenemann> how's it look?
<Schuenemann> heh cool
<NeoFax> It is missing some features that 3.5.8 has, but a much better foundation I think.
<Dragnslcr> I tried it a bit. Seemed like a lot was still missing, especially in the configuration area
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: looks great. but yeah, alot of things aren't configurable (yet)
<JM> is it a good idea 2 use as a production environment or wait for a few release hence
<nosrednaekim> JM: wait.
<Schuenemann> I'd wait
<Dragnslcr> Production environment?
<NeoFax> JM: I would wait until 4.1 for a production system.
<Schuenemann> in his work computers :)
<Dragnslcr> Like company workstations?
<ardchoille> How do I get konqueror to download a .pdf file instead of displaying it?
<nosrednaekim> I'm only using it only because I need to be prepared to help people with it when everyone goes to it.
<JM> prithass it ... where ur life would depend on it :o)
<NeoFax> ardchoille: Right vlick and save as.
<Schuenemann> nosrednaekim, you're part of the development team?
<Dragnslcr> I always think of "production environment" as servers, but I guess that's just me
<ardchoille> NeoFax: The right click tried to save a .php file
<rinaldi_> nosrednaekim: im in disks and filesystems yet can't find how to change permissions...
<JM> production environemnet i mean ... whwere ur life would depend on it
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: not really, more of a over-dedicated community support member :D
<NeoFax> ardchoille: Sorry, I don't know.  In firefox I use an extension for PDF's that aloows exactly that.
<Schuenemann> JM, you use it in a hospital?
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't think that "where your life would depend on it" would be running a generic version of Kubuntu anyway
<ardchoille> NeoFax: ok
<nosrednaekim> rinaldi_: select te disk you want to mount. and select edit on the bottom of the page (you may need to be in admin mode)
<theunixgeek> Hi. I just installed the Apache server software on a Kubuntu box; how do I get it up and running now?
<NeoFax> Dragnslcr: Why not?  Linux is just as good or better in most instances than Windows.  Especially Real Time setups.
<nosrednaekim> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<JM> Scheuenemann: of course not in a hospital env :o) .... just as a main day o day desktop env
<Dragnslcr> NeoFax- Linux != off-the-shelf Kubuntu
<Schuenemann> JM, you're very dramatic :-)
<Dragnslcr> I would expect a place like a hospital would run a highly customized distribution
<NeoFax> Yes, you can use OTS Kubuntu and change it how you want.  Linux is the kernel., everything else is a compilation that a distribution decides to bundle.
<JM> yes sorry. its sunday night and ive had a bad day :o)
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: I only want the A  in LAMP tho
<NeoFax> There is software specifically for hospitals and I know of clinics that do use linux distros as their work environments.
<Schuenemann> ardchoille, why do you use konqueror?
<NeoFax> theunixgeek: Apache is already pre-setup with a generic config.  To start it just do sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start.
<theunixgeek> NeoFax: thanks
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: It's part of kde, it's not as bloated as firefox, it doesn't have the many memory leaks as firefox, it runs faster?
<jpatrick> Schuenemann: it rocks? :)
<theunixgeek> NeoFax: ok. now what? like where do I put my webpage?
<theunixgeek> NeoFax: what directory, that is
<ardchoille> jpatrick: :)
<JM> i read recently that Kubuntu 8.04 will not be deemed a LTS editions due to the new KDE4 being included. wonder why?
<Dr_willis> We talking about Opera? :)
<Schuenemann> I think it sucks as web browser
<NeoFax> theunixgeek: In /var/wwww
<emilsedgh> yes, the answer is 'It Rocks'
<jpatrick> JM: help us develop KDE4?
<Dr_willis> When in doubt take the cautious approach for LTS  editions. :)
<JM> i cant sorry. not a developer unfortunatley otherwise i would no question
<NeoFax> JM: It will be a LTS distro.  The KDE4 will be an additional CD.
<theunixgeek> NeoFax: thanks
<cheguevara__> huh
<jpatrick> JM: maintaining KDE3 and KDE4 versions of hardy would be hard
<theunixgeek> NeoFax: would someone by able to access it by ip address?
<cheguevara__> NeoFax, who sai that
<cheguevara__> *sai
<jpatrick> NeoFax: it won't
<ardchoille> NeoFax: 8.04 won't be LTS
<JM> what u mean take a cautious apporach? sorry should have mentioned, I'm a new linux user and want to move from vista asap
<NeoFax> theunixgeek: If you open your router to point to that IP
<jpatrick> NeoFax: because Canonical has decided not to support it
<theunixgeek> NeoFax: what do you mean?
<NeoFax> cheguevara__: Jonathan Riddel on his blog
<Dr_willis> JM,   when comming out with New products  that your company will be supporting for several years.. its good business sence to be very.. conservitive.
<JM> dr_willis: i see thanks
<Dr_willis> Im suprised they even put compiz in by default in Gutsy. :) but there was such a demand for the eye candy.
<NeoFax> cheguevara__: Check out this website:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002066.html
<Dr_willis> Wiggly windows addiction!
<JM> jpatrick: i see also. good point. didnt think of it like that
<jussi01> Can we keep this to Kubuntu support? If you want to chat, please head to #kubuntu-offtopic
<jpatrick> NeoFax: nop, Kubuntu Hardy won't be LTS
<JM> i got compizfision working in ubuntu (cant remember how) but would love to get it working in kubuntu. can someone point me to a good site that explains all?
<Schuenemann> !lt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<NeoFax> theunixgeek: The system you are using needs to be accesible to the internet for people to see it.  If you are behind a router that NATs your address, you will need to open the ports to forward to your system.  Also, if you want people to go to your website without using a long revolving IP, use a dunamic DNS service.
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<execut> selam
<execut> arkadaşlar kubuntu kullanıyorum bir problemim var
<execut> yardımcı olabilecek bir arkadaşım varmı?
<Schuenemann> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<NeoFax> To all; I am sorry for the previous statement about the LTS release.  I assumed Kubuntu 8.04 would be an LTS version based off of some statements I had read on plaet.kde.org, but jpatrick corrected my assumption.
<nosrednaekim> turkish? wouldna guessed :D
<nosrednaekim> !tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !tr | execut
<ubotu> execut: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Schuenemann> oops, someone already did it
<Dragnslcr> 8.04 was supposed to be an LTS version
<Dragnslcr> This is actually the first time I've heard that it won't be
<jpatrick> please take all LTS talk to #kubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> Dragnslcr whence is the information "<Dragnslcr> 8.04 was supposed to be an LTS version" ?
<Dr_willis> the most ive heard talk about LTS in ages.. :) i wonder if anyone in here is actually running the LTS version?
<intelikey> Dr_willis
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: !!!! welcome back!!!
<Dr_willis> :) we still suport the old lts  here at least. :)
<Dragnslcr> intelikey- just what I kept hearing from everyone around here
<Dragnslcr> I can't remember where I first saw it
<intelikey> nosrednaekim :)
<Dr_willis> Dragnslcr,  in #ubuntu+1 they were discussing it. and on the forums
<nosrednaekim> hows the world of two bit color?
<intelikey> Dragnslcr hmmm ok.    but wouldn't the place to check be the distro page ?
<intelikey> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_willis> 5 years,, thats like.. eons! in Comptuer time. :)
<Dr_willis> 5 Years ago. where were we..
<jussi01> Dr_willis: Please take it to Offtopic!
<Dragnslcr> intelikey- https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron
<nosrednaekim> Windows ME
<nosrednaekim> XD
<Dr_willis> Ok ok.. :) has ubuntu even been around for 5 years? Time to check the book at   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<intelikey> Dr_willis no.  but almost.
<Schuenemann> ubuntu is the best invention since the wheel
<intelikey> Schuenemann heh. the wheel was an invention  ubuntu is and adaptation.
<Dr_willis> and Kubuntu is the Wheel with Nice treads.. and Compiz is the Wheel with those useless spinning Hubcaps!
<Dr_willis> :P
<Schuenemann> :D
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<execut> This backtrace appears to be of no use.
<execut> This is probably because your packages are built in a way which prevents creation of proper backtraces, or the stack frame was seriously corrupted in the crash.
<execut> (no debugging symbols found)
<execut> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<jussi01> !paste | execut
<ubotu> execut: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<execut> im sory
<Schuenemann> I don't think he'll read that
<intelikey> it's like fishing for improved-brim   more flounce per ounce but more work before you can eat...
<Bardamu> Hello
<execut> hello
<Dr_willis> Jello
<intelikey> Bardamu
<Bardamu> http://pastebin.ca/830181
<Bardamu> execut has this message when he close kde
<Bardamu> and he can't change the system's language
<intelikey> install the needed language pack ?
<intelikey> as to the "crash" i'm like the message it's writen in.   "there is no useful information there"
<Bardamu> it's a crash of kde when he try to install needed language pack
<bentob0x> how do you 'disable' fonts  you have installed without deleting them?
<bentob0x> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ardchoille> !nickspam | Rommel
<ubotu> Rommel: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<execut> !fonts
<intelikey> Bardamu kde4 ?
<intelikey> !ot > intelikey
 * intelikey was anticipating
<Bardamu>  kde 3.5.8
<Bardamu> intelikey:
<intelikey> Bardamu hmmm.   and adept brings down the xserver when installing language*pack*
<intelikey> ?
<Bardamu> intelikey: yes
<paRaDoX> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey paRaDoX
<intelikey> Bardamu drop to a console and use    apt-get install    on the same package.  it will show any error messages that might be pertanant.
<paRaDoX> next version of kubuntu will use KDE 4 ?
<intelikey> Bardamu you do know about linux console/tty  correct ?
<Bardamu> intelikey: what is the name of language package for turkish ?
<intelikey> Bardamu  apt-cache search turk
<Bardamu> intelikey: i know ubuntu a litle , but yes i know about linux console/tty
<intelikey> should list what's apropose
<paRaDoX> KDE 4 in next kubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> paRaDoX: yes
<paRaDoX> nICE !!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> paRaDoX i'd say it depends on when kde4 is officially released relative to when the package inclusion is "frozen" for the next release
<intelikey> always works to figure it that way.
<Bardamu> intelikey: it's fixed i believe. It worked after updating the system
<intelikey> Bardamu tov
<Bardamu> intelikey: what does it mean "tov" ? :p
<intelikey> good
<Bardamu> Ok, i'm french , thanks for your help
<intelikey> welcome.
<Dr_willis> French! Egads! :)
<Dr_willis> So is my brother in law..
<intelikey> oh.  well i started to say   "be nice"  but in that case you probably have plenty to say....
<Dr_willis> Hes a good sport about all the kidding we give him.  Of course he calls us Fat Lazy Americans. and we are all real real skinny.
<intelikey> flab  ^
<Dr_willis> he got stopped for speeding.. so he dident speak any english on purpose.. he got off with a warning. :)
<nosrednaekim> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * intelikey anticipated to early.
<nosrednaekim> :D
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_willis> Heh.. he IS a real French Chef also.  How sterotypical is that.
<Dr_willis> well back to reading.
<Dr_willis> On a Ubuntu Topic - anyone else been reading/checking out the books at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<intelikey> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bardamu> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<intelikey> silly bot.    i wish ubotu would ignore single char calls.
<Bardamu> i spoke so far , for kopete it's not fixed :p
<jussi01> !u > intelikey
<intelikey> jussi01 !i  :)
<intelikey> jussi01 if you are a code haxor then !i is the only way you can remember to say "not me"  :)
<gabriel__> hello, i have geforce 8800 and have the latest driver installed. Now i just need to actually active compiz fusion... but i still don't get any wobbly windows :(
<gabriel__> what do i need to check?
<nosrednaekim> gabriel__: you ran "compiz --replace?
<Schuenemann> who maintains ubotu's list of commands?
<gabriel__> hmm i did compiz config BEFORE i installed my new gf card though..
<gabriel__> nosrednaekim: so maybe i need to configure compiz once again?
<nosrednaekim> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> gabriel__: maybe... you may have disabled wobbly windows.
<youri> hello all
<gabriel__> nosrednaekim:  wow it worked
<intelikey> Bardamu you installed both the language-pack-tr and the language-pack-kde-tr as well as kde-i18n-tr   ?
<Dr_willis> all bow down to the power of the Wobbly Windows!
<gabriel__> nosrednaekim: so how do i automate that?
<jussi01> !autostart | gabriel__
<ubotu> gabriel__: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<nosrednaekim> gabriel__: you need to add compiz --replace to your !autostart
<intelikey> Bardamu you probably want each of them.
<Schuenemann> nosrednaekim, what does that "suggest" mean?
<intelikey> Bardamu there is also  language-pack-gnome-tr   if you use gnome any...
<gabriel__> aha thanks.. i thought that would be more automated :P
<Bardamu> hm.. Ok
<Schuenemann> You can also suggest new factoids to ubotu
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: what suggest?
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: yeah, I don't know how to do that
<nosrednaekim> #ubuntu-bots should have more info
<Dr_willis> How about a factoid for the Training books ... --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Dr_willis> :)
<Schuenemann> nosrednaekim, there is the syntax there, I just wonder what is  that "suggest" exacly
<intelikey> Bardamu if that doesn't get you fixed up.  maybe Dr_willis or someone can help you trubble shoot,    i have to go now.
<jussi01> Schuenemann: start a pm with ubotu  and then do !facoid is <reply> suggestion
<Bardamu> intelikey: ok thanks no problem excit it's gone also :p
<intelikey> tre bon chance with it.
<jussi01> Dr_willis: Ok, we know about the training books...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Im trying to figure out how to order a few copies for friends at work.
<Bardamu> merci :)
<Schuenemann> jussi01, well, now they'll have to bother with a useless test factoid :)
<conrad_> hey, anyone know what's up with apt-get only checking the cd for packages, not the internet?
<jussi01> Schuenemann: please dont do that to us...
<Schuenemann> jussi01, it was your fault. You told me to
<jussi01> !botabuse > Schuenemann
<gabriel__> gaah.. i can't close the adept notifier now that i'm running compiz!
<conrad_> can you kill it?
<NeoFax> conrad_: Change your /etc/apt/sources.list file to add the internet based repos
<Schuenemann> jussi01, aw, come on. I just wanted to know how the factoid was supposed to be added and you told me to add one.
<conrad_> oh. i feel dumb, thanks neofax
<jussi01> conrad_: or even easier, use the manage repositories in adept
<jussi01> conrad_: just untick the cd in there
<conrad_> ah. crazy graphical UIs!
<conrad_> heh, didn't know about that one. thanks guys
<il12> Is there a codec I can get for Amarok so that it will be compatible with MP3 files?
<Schuenemann> !libxine-extracodecs
<jpatrick> il12: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<NeoFax> gabriel__: In ccsm there is a extension that allows you to tell compiz what programs to not mess with.
<gabriel__> ccsm?
<jussi01> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<gabriel__> ok that i have
<jussi01> Schuenemann: no, I told you how to add one...
<il12> so I need to find libxine-extracodecs?
<Schuenemann> jussi01, I already knew that, it is in the wiki
<conrad_> what's the best way to find packages? I've always been using google and apt-get install, is there a nice graphical program to do this with other than adept (too messy)?
<ardchoille> conrad_: open konqueror and type:  apt:/
<NeoFax> conrad_: sudo aptitude search xxx
<Dr_willis> apt:/ is such a handy feture. :)
<conrad_> yeah i've never seen that before
<conrad_> that's awesome
<ardchoille> I love kio slaves
<Dr_willis> kio slaves - the overlooked neetness under kde :)
<Dr_willis> where did i see that list of all the kioslaves at. some setting tool.
<Dr_willis> or was it in the help docs
<ardchoille> conrad_: man:/ and info:/dir  work in konq too
<gabriel__> NeoFax: do u know what i should look for?
<conrad_> i feel like a little kid in a candy store with apt:/, haha
<ardchoille> lol
<Hirvinen> Whoa! I just love KDE more and more.
<Dr_willis> Help Icon -> Contents --> kioslaves
<Dr_willis> has a list of them
<wolfgang> hi*
<NeoFax> gabriel__: Not exactly, as I haven't used compiz in a long time.  You can try the Place extension, but I am not 100% positive this is it.  Also, you can ask on the compiz forums.
<Schuenemann> @chuck
<DreadKnight> hey is there a way to downgrade from hardy to gutsy without actually reinstalling... ?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: compiz slows down the pc... :-)
<gabriel__> ok thanks NeoFax :)
<michael__> shalom everyone
<unix_infidel> anyone recommend a foobar2000 clone?
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: That is not the reason I don't use compiz.  The reason is KDE does not work well with compiz.  Many apps just error like what gabriel is experiencing.
<NeoFax> brb
<gabriel__> sourcemaker: maybe not if you have a gf 8800gt card?
<michael__> I have a sound issue that it seems no one can resolve
<michael__> I just switched from Suse, but it looks I may be switching back if I cant get my sound working
<jack1> im trying to do a system upgrade via Adept; however, the "Installing the upgrades" part stays at zero
<jack1> michael_: what is your soundchipset?
<michael__> I hear sound in the backgroud, but masked with heavy static
<jpatrick> !sound | michael__
<ubotu> michael__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<michael__> yeah, I tried them links
<jack1> im trying to do a system upgrade via Adept; however, the "Installing the upgrades" part stays at zero
<michael__> but I'll try the 4th time
<jack1> i should say that i don't have any internet connection problems, its just that system upgrade halts at this point
<jack1> its really annoying.....anybody can help?
<ganjamaniac> heh
<ganjamaniac> how can i change the CPU Gore Clock? i have ubuntu satanic edition and a core2duo
<ganjamaniac> the gore clock utility swears about my cpu
<ganjamaniac> i have no glue whats wrong with this gore utility
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: ok... I did't know...
<ganjamaniac> maybe intel weedstep is messed up
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: I have only tested the performance and usability of compiz
<michael__> is the SB Audigy es considered an 'old sound card'?
<biovore> nope
<biovore> Audigy was the last card from creative that worked worth 1/2 a hell..
<ganjamaniac> i dope old stuff should work better on this system
<Dr_willis> I have an Audigy2zs here.. runs like a champ
<jack1> im trying to do a system upgrade via Adept; however, the "Installing the upgrades" part stays at zero and does not increase whatsoever
<ganjamaniac> this 3d accelerating crap cards
<ganjamaniac> i considder a M-Audio
<michael__> I love it, but my 7.10 hates it
<michael__> I get sound, but the static (and background whine/buzz) makes the 'good' sound almost enaudible
<michael__> cant make out anything
<michael__> no one has been able to figure it out and being a newbie doesnt help matters
<jack1> im trying to do a system upgrade via Adept; however, the "Installing the upgrades" part stays at zero and does not increase whatsoever
<marco__> hi, if I run Kinfocenter is "empty", but I've found all the icons and programs that are in "lost & found" K menu... any clue about how to solve?
<michael__> I have been told that upgrading that way has yet to be reliable
<marco__> and how can I tell what package a certain program belongs to?
<marco__> jack1 clicki details button, probably you have a question to answer
<jack1> nope
<marco__> (maybe you installed apt-listbugs)
<michael__> I just built a new system and I cant get 7.10 to even boot
<michael__> looks like it will be windows only
<marco__> jack1: I've no idea then... I just told you so because happend to me 1 hour ago
<jack1> marco: thnx neways
<michael__> AMD dual core 6000+, 2 gig of dual channel ram, 500 gig HD
<nosrednaekim> michael__: can you get to the cd menu?
<jack1> does anybody here have NVidia MCP51 Audio Chipset?
<michael__> (I used allot of distros) but yes I think it did get there
<nosrednaekim> not on this computer... but another one, I may
<nosrednaekim> michael__: so what did it stall on? graphics?
<michael__> booting into kde.... ended up being just a black screen and stayed that way
<nosrednaekim> michael__: did you try safe graphics mode?
<michael__> I cant remember (kinda hectic)
<michael__> looking for the live cd now
<nosrednaekim> ok
<michael__> found it
 * jinx is away: Gone away for now.
<michael__> this is the fastest machine I have ever seen/touched
<michael__> amazing
<nosrednaekim> :D
<nosrednaekim> !away| ^Jinx^
<ubotu> ^Jinx^: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<nosrednaekim> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<nosrednaekim> michael__: oops sorry.
<nosrednaekim> did you try booting safe graphics mode?
<NeoFax> michael__: Have you tried swapping the vard to a different pci slot?
<michael__> yes
<nosrednaekim> michael__: nothing? what graphics card?
<michael__> onboard video
<michael__> still trying to boot
<nosrednaekim> which is....
<tsdgeos> nosrednaekim: how does that !ping thing fit into the "about unrequired scrolling" rule?
<michael__> nvidia  geforce 6100
<nosrednaekim> tsdgeos: sorry, I thought my internet had died, and since no-one was talking, I couldn't tell, so I did that.
<michael__> n force 405
<nosrednaekim> michael__: ah.. ok, that shouldn't have problems with safe graphics mode
<michael__> monitor power light is blinking irraticly
<michael__> black screen
<nosrednaekim> hmmm does "ctrl+alt+f2" show anything?
<michael__> checking....
<michael__> hey
<michael__> yeah
<mauri> how to convert dvd9 to dvd5
<michael__> I'm at the command prompt
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dr_willis> k9copy perhaps.
<__-osh-__> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NeoFax> michael__: Try this. Soft reboot the system.  when you get to the "Starting GRUB" little blurb hit ESC to actually see grub.  Change the quiet to verbose and put -noapic -nolapic at the end and see where the kernel or X is dying.  This is one reason on install disks graphic boots should be verbose.
<Zombie> Do any of you use LDAP Authentication?
<nosrednaekim> michael__: ok. soo, what you need to do is from there do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select vesa for your driver(all other settings leave as deafult). then run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<nosrednaekim> NeoFax: this is a liveCD
<NeoFax> nosrednaekim: Designed as an install CD as well.
<mauri> how to convert dvd9 to dvd5
<NeoFax> I would have checked Xorg.0.log first to see exactly what is erroring.
<michael__> NeoFax: dude, I'm a noob, so I have no idea what you just said      lol
<nosrednaekim> NeoFax: ah never mind, I didn't see that one sentence of yours..:D
<NeoFax> michael__: You could have done grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see where the X server is dying.
<nosrednaekim> NeoFax: shees, where have you been for the past few months?we can use more brains like yours :D
<michael__> it says no such file or dir
<michael__> when I do the grep thing
<NeoFax> nosrednaekim: Also, I was wrong with the soft reboot as it is just a X error and not a kernel failure.  Trying to cut the leg off for an ingrown toe nail ;^)
<nosrednaekim> michael__: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<michael__> ok
<mauri> how to convert dvd9 to dvd5
<nosrednaekim> notice that that is a pipe,not a "i"
<mauri> how to convert dvd9 to dvd5?
<NeoFax> mauri: k9copy
<mauri> NeoFax: is it able to convert also a protected dvd
<michael__> same thing
<NeoFax> mauri: Should with libdvdcss installed.  Granted, if you are in a country that bans this, you will be breaking the law.
<NeoFax> michael__: What did the grep show?  Please use pastebin if the error is really long
<mauri> NeoFax: it is allowed to have a backup cpopy
<sigma_123> if u hav dvdcss installed yes. but thats in medibuntu
<NeoFax> mauri: You are correct, but the DMCA forbids this in the US
<michael__> same thing
<michael__> no such file or command
<sigma_123> shame poor people in the US:)
<__-osh-__> Can someone come up with a nice/quick idea to unload all sound-related modules and then reload them again. Other than rebooting or doing it manually, one by one? They all depend on each other so it's a mess. :-/
<michael__> I cant see where I'm typing it wrong
<NeoFax> michael__: Do cd /var/log, then ls -l and look for a file that starts with Xorg.0.log
<michael__> ok
<NeoFax> __-osh-__: Couldn't you just sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart?
<mauri> NeoFax: what is DCMA
<sigma_123> osh: just restart alsa
<NeoFax> mauri: It is a piece of sh!t law written in the US by whore-mongering lobbyist for peon congress-people to erode my rights.
<__-osh-__> NeoFax: I could. But it doesn't bring back the sound.
<sigma_123> yeah that one osh. its easier
<__-osh-__> sigma_123: It would be, if it worked. Unfortunatly it doesn't. I don't think it unloads the modules. Does it?
<sigma_123> NeoFax: how would they know?
<michael__> Xorg.O.log
<NeoFax> michael__: That should be a zero not the letter "O".
<michael__> know what that might be a  zero rather than a "o", eh?
<michael__> ahh
<__-osh-__> Nope. doing an alsa-utils stop still shows all modules loaded.
<michael__> ok, that was it then
<sigma_123> osh: it restarts the whole sound system. why exactly do u wana do that?
<michael__> so I just type that in there now?
<michael__> what is the command now that I'm in the dir?
<__-osh-__> sigma_123: I have no sound and watching a movie then is slightly dull. So I want sound. And for some reason I don't have it. :-(
<NeoFax> __-osh-__: See with lsmod what all of the snd- modules connect to.  Normally a snd module.  Kill that by doing sudo rmmod snd(or whatever) and then sudo modprobe snd-cmipci(this is my chipset, so change for your setup)
<NeoFax> michael__: cat Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<michael__> k
<sigma_123> osh: what card? linux is dam gud with sound. mine doesnt work on xp with drivers but works in linux just with alsa
<mauri> i'm not able to see my floppy disk mount in dolphin
<NeoFax> mauri: It won't you would hav to manually mount it
<__-osh-__> NeoFax: Yeah, I've done that. I've got about 20 or so sound related modules. All depending on each other so removing one means removing a lot of others, but first I have to find one that have no dependancies and it's just too much work if this is the only way. A reboot would be both quicker and simpler in that case.
<michael__> says this.. EE) AIGLX: screen 0 is not DRI Capable
<NeoFax> __-osh-__: On my system bringing down the main one kills all of the others.  I don't have to do it one-by-one.
<__-osh-__> NeoFax: Not that I think that such a simple thing as sound should need a reboot, there should be a quicker way to fix it.
<michael__> does that mean monitor?
<NeoFax> michael__: Do cd /etc/X11
<__-osh-__> NeoFax: I'll try to find the main one then. Hang on.
<NeoFax> Then sudo nano xorg.conf
<nosredna_ekim> michael__: sorry! power outage!
<michael__> wow, no prob
<Schuenemann> what is the command to unzip?
<mauri> NeoFax: the stange thing is that if i remove xorg.conf from /etc/X11 the floppy icon is present in the desktop
<sigma_123> anyone here tested kde4 rc2 lately? if so how did it run?
<NeoFax> Scroll down and look for the driver section for your video card.  It should say driver   "nvidia". Change that to "nv"
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: unzip
<nosredna_ekim> Schuenemann: for a tar.gz, "tar xvzf <arvive name>"
<nosredna_ekim> sigma_123: yes, I have
<__-osh-__> sudo rmmod snd
<__-osh-__> ERROR: Module snd is in use by snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<Schuenemann> nah, it's a zip
<michael__> NeoFax: was that sudo nano thing meant for me?
<__-osh-__> Nope. removing snd isn't that easy... :-/
<NeoFax> michael__: Yes
<michael__> ok
<sigma_123> nosrednaekim: yeah i know u have :)
<nosredna_ekim> Schuenemann: humm well, read the tar man age
<nosredna_ekim> sigma_123: I can't remember who all works.
<Schuenemann> what's wrong with unzip?
<nosredna_ekim> *asks
<NeoFax> __-osh-__: Kubuntuism it seems.  It works fine here on Sidux.  I just tried it.  Let me look around.
<michael__> ok there
<__-osh-__> sigma_123: I've run kde4rc2. It's a good start. Not ready to replace 3.x-series yet, still pretty cool.
<sourcemaker> Schuenemann: unzip is working fine
<NeoFax> michael__: Do you see where the driver section is located with the nvidia string?
<mauri> NeoFax: are you still there
<nosredna_ekim> Schuenemann: never used that... in fact, I hardly ever use zips ;)
<Schuenemann> sourcemaker, what does "inflating" mean?
<michael__> looking...
<NeoFax> mauri: Does the floppy icon always show? Or is it a recent thing?  Try doing sudo mount
<Schuenemann> nosredna_ekim, why not?
<NeoFax> brb
<__-osh-__> Schuenemann: blowing up. like blowing up a life-raft.
<nosredna_ekim> Schuenemann: becuase.... I... just don't... lol
<sigma_123> osh: what did u find lacking in it?
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: Using Linux, most of the archive's one finds will be .tar, .tar.gz or .tar.bz2
<michael__> NOTE... I am on a live cd and not an install
<nosredna_ekim> michael__: yeah, you will be able to safe this file long enough to install it ;)
<Schuenemann> ardchoille, but, why? Isn't zip a free format?
<mauri> NeoFax: no, no icon is shown
<Schuenemann> __-osh-__, I know that, but, how does that suit an unzip command?
<ganjamaniac> i hope linux will be more usable in the future
<sigma_123> i hapen to think its more usable than windows
<sourcemaker> Schuenemann: just use unzip filename... that's all
<__-osh-__> sigma_123: configuration tools. polish. applicatons that work. applications that don't crash. drag-and-drop. lots of things. Still, I understand that the first version can't be "perfect" so I still say release it and let the app-devels have their time with it. It will be good eventually. KDE3 wasn't such a bit hit when it came out either.
<nosredna_ekim> michael__: so you found that section where it says Driver "nvidia"?
<ganjamaniac> houndrets of installers and such crap
<__-osh-__> Schuenemann: it means that it's expanding the files to their orginal sizes.
<ganjamaniac> i need to toast a kernel now
<Schuenemann> sourcemaker, I did it before and it worked, thanks
<ardchoille> ganjamaniac: If you have a support question, then please state it. But, that kind of complain really has no place here.
<nosredna_ekim> michael__: very sorry! I have to go eat too... hopefully NeoFax is back soon!
<Schuenemann> __-osh-__, oh, well, never heard that expression in uncompressing files before
<michael__> it lists... as "Generic video card"  driver "vesa"    BusID "PCI"
<ganjamaniac> i apologize my complains, but i am going to get crazy with my nvidia gfx card
<sigma_123> ganjamaniac: thats what i thought as well. but it actually is more efficient than windows
<sourcemaker> Schuenemann: Bust most unix archives are using tar, tar.gz, tar.bz2
<ganjamaniac> i don't talk about windows
<__-osh-__> Schuenemann: well, uncompress and inflate have almost the same meaning...
<ganjamaniac> i talk about usability, like a graphic driver setup, thats really messed up for beginners
<NeoFax> OK, I'm back.  Kids were misbehaving.
<michael__> it says nothing about "Nvidia"
<ganjamaniac> you have to download the kernel sources and such stuff, to install a graphic driver, thats kinda na
<NeoFax> michael__: OK, what does it say?  fglrx, vesa, nv, ati...
<sigma_123> ganjamaniac: how are u trying to install it? i installed one package an my card worked perfectly
<michael__> it lists... as "Generic video card"  driver "vesa"    BusID "PCI"
<ganjamaniac> yeah it works perfectly , after boot it doesn't regconize the card
<sigma_123> ganjamaniac: no u dont not 4 nvidia
<coverer> Somebody, help! Mozilla FileFox doesn't work, and if works, opens only pages previously opened in Konquerer
<ardchoille> !nvidia | ganjamaniac have you seen this page?
<ubotu> ganjamaniac have you seen this page?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NeoFax> michael__: Change that to nv instead of vesa and then CTRL-x and save the file.  Then do startx
<ganjamaniac> the card will not be regconized after reboot, i have to use the installer
<mauri> NeoFax: no, no icon is shown
<ganjamaniac> i used the installer stopping kde then sudo sh Nvidia-blah-pkg2.bin
<sigma_123> ganjamaniac: use the glx drivers in the repo
<michael__> how?  this looks like a read only file
<ganjamaniac> this drivers aren't compatible for cuda computing
<ardchoille> ganjamaniac: You really should have used the repository package, it works.
<NeoFax> mauri: OK, then for it to show in dolphin just do sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<sigma_123> ganjamaniac: even i cudnt do that!
<ganjamaniac> the driver works, until next reboot
<michael__> just type in "nv"?
<ganjamaniac> i saved the xconf files in the X11 dir
<coverer> What can be done to solve this problem?
<ardchoille> ganjamaniac: Did you install Gutsy?
<NeoFax> michael__: Replace the vesa with nv
<michael__> lol, duhh
<ganjamaniac> yeah a ape called gibbon
<Schuenemann> nv or nvidia?
<michael__> sorry
<sigma_123> ganjamaniac: the glx drivers or the ones from nvidia?
<NeoFax> coverer: Remove firefox and reinstall
<ganjamaniac> of cours4
<michael__> does it matter ? (nv or nvidia?
<mauri> NeoFax: thank, it is mounted now, but it still not exist an icon in dolhpin manager. Do you know the reason why?
<coverer> NeoFax, i did it for two time with the same result
<sigma_123> usually the drivers only activate after a restart
<ganjamaniac> i think the installer didn't set a path$ var
<NeoFax> michael__: I don't think the LiveCD has the nvidia drivers on it
<ganjamaniac> or something
<michael__> ok
<ganjamaniac> i don't know whats wrong whatever
<sigma_123> ganjamaniac: did u install the package we told u to get from the repos?
<ganjamaniac> first i installed that, then i upgraded to a new driver
<NeoFax> mauri: In kcontrol there is a config to show mounted partitions and drives change this and it should work.  For dolphin, I am not positive, but all of the files will be in /media/floppy now.
<ganjamaniac> because the repo driver doesn't support the cuda stuff
<sigma_123> get nvidia-glx from packages.ubuntu.com
<michael__> I have no option to save
<sourcemaker> michael__: yes... nv is the nvidia driver... nvidia is a fallback dummy driver
<ganjamaniac> no, i really need CUDA computing on this machine for FFT calculations
<michael__> thanks sourcemaker
<ganjamaniac> and the repo driver doesn't support cuda
<ardchoille> michael__: nv is 2d, nvidia is 3d acceleration
<sigma_123> huh isnt nvidia the prop driver and nv the opensource one?
<michael__> ahh
<NeoFax> michael__: Just hit CTRL-X and then it should prompt you to save.  Type y and it will save the file
<michael__> gottcha
<sigma_123> yeah thats wat i thought
<mauri> NeoFax: sorry...where is kcontrol
<NeoFax> ardchoille: nv does 3d as well, just not as good as the nvidia driver.
<michael__> keep file name I guess right?
<NeoFax> mauri: Alt+F2 and then type kcontrol
<NeoFax> michael__: YES
<michael__> go it
<michael__> got
<ganjamaniac> maybe duke nukem help me
<sigma_123> nv dont do 3d as far as im concerned. geting ther slowly tho
<ganjamaniac> but duke in dn3d forever
<sourcemaker> michael__: is wrong: nv is 3d acceleration and nvidia is 2d... I am using a nvidia graphics card... with 3D *g*
<sigma_123> ganjamaniac: does that even work in windows?
<michael__> ok
<michael__> I get a fatal error
<sourcemaker> michael__: I am wrong----
<michael__> fatal server erro actually
<sourcemaker> michael__: nvidia is 3D :-)
<ardchoille> NeoFax: Ah, good to know
<NeoFax> michael__: nvidia is the proprietary NVIDIA built module.  Which is the best 3d you will get on Linux.
<sigma_123> sourcemaker: no he isnt. i play 3d games with nvidia and can barely browse my computer with jerks with nv
<NeoFax> michael__: When you start X?
<michael__> yes
<michael__> says...
<sourcemaker> sigma_123: Yes...I know... I was wrong.... I already wrote
<michael__> server is alredy running for display 0
<sigma_123> sorry missed it
<NeoFax> michael__: OK, do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<michael__> if server is no long running, remove /tmp/.XO-lock and start again
<michael__> ok
<michael__> lol
<michael__> it said no such file or dir, then restated into X
<michael__> its looking perdy
<NeoFax> michael__: Congrats!
<michael__> thank you sir
<NeoFax> NP
<il12> has anyone tried running Kubuntu from an external USB-connected harddrive? if so, how well does this work?
<michael__> so after a install, it will reboot to x?
<Lisper> hi
<mauri> NeoFax: ok thanks
<Schuenemann> michael__, pray so
<michael__> lol
<Lisper> should I add any repository to install compiz-fusion on kde (kubuntu gutsy)
<michael__> well, I am install on a 500 gig drive with XP
<Schuenemann> michael__, backup your xorg.conf in case X can't be started
<NeoFax> michael__: No, what you will need to do is remember after the install to change the vesa to nv again.  There is a way to do it, but it requires chrooting and such.
<sigma_123> Lisper: no. just use the ubuntu repos
<Lisper> ok
<Lisper> so I just apt-get install compiz and I'm ready to go, right?
<sigma_123> Lisper: instructions at help.ubuntu.com
<Lisper> drivers are in place
<NeoFax> Lisper: !compiz
<michael__> lol, I have no idea what I just did
<Lisper> !compiz
<NeoFax> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Lisper> cool
<sigma_123> check out the site to see which ones2install. kde needs more packages
<sigma_123> yeah thats da link
<sigma_123> i always 4get how2do dat
<noaXess> is it normal that i can't create a vfat hd with 180GB?
<sigma_123> why not ext 3 it?
<NeoFax> noaXess: What is the error?
<sigma_123> can anyone tel me wats so good bout reiserfs?
<Lisper> I'm using Gutsy so there's no need to add any repository but compiz-kde is not there
<NeoFax> sigma_123: Nothing now.
<noaXess> sigma_123: i work with qtparted, i can create the vfat partition but if i format it, it says unknown fs type..
<michael__> hey swap file should be double of your memory?
<michael__> I forgot
<sigma_123> oh i got that 2. giv me a sec il tel u wat to do
<NeoFax> michael__: That is what I do. Some say 1.5 of your memory.
<michael__> working with 2 gigs
<Lisper> NeoFax: could you help me a second please?
<NeoFax> noaXess: Try using cfdisk.
<nosredna_ekim> sigma_123: generally, rieser is good for a lot of big files
<michael__> ok thanks
<NeoFax> Lisper: OK, but I haven't used compiz in a while.
<sigma_123> noaXcess: try clicking the format button
<noaXess> NeoFax: okay..
<il12> has anyone attempted to run Kubuntu from an external USB HDD?
<nosredna_ekim> il12: yes
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Do you know... where I can find the .config file from the current kubuntu kernel for compiling the lastest my own?
<nosredna_ekim> NeoFax: fixed michael__' s X?
<NeoFax> nosredna_ekim: I wouldn't use reiser anymore.  Ext3 has caught up and passed it. Also, it is no longer supported other than critical bugs.
<il12> nosredna_ekim: how well has this worked for you?
<nosredna_ekim> yeah
<killer_> w/o init.d how do I change the runlevel?  I'm reading upstart.unbuntu.com.. not obvious yet..and "man upstart" fails to produce on-server documentation
<nosredna_ekim> il12: works great
<NeoFax> nosredna_ekim: Yes
<Lisper> NeoFax: In the help.ubuntu.com site, it says that if I have feisty I have to add  another repo, but not if I use gutsy. Still, there's no package called compiz-kde in the gutsy repo
<nosredna_ekim> il12: as long as your computer can boot from USB
<il12> nosredna_ekim: ty
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: It should be in /usr/src or in /boot
<sigma_123> didnt that guy that designed reiser fs get charged 4the death of his russian mail order bride?
<il12> nosredna_ekim: yes, it can, and I've got four USB ports so if I can't then there's something seriously wrong with my computer. haha!
<noaXess> sigma_123: it won't :(
<nosredna_ekim> sigma_123: thats pretty much the story.
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: It's in boot thanks
<NeoFax> Lisper: This is my own personal opinion, so take with a grain of salt.  I would use t3vno's packages for compiz.  That is what I used like 6 months ago and they were kept updated and very few problems.
<Lisper> hmm
<KkValetekK> hello people :)
<killer_> This task guesses what the "default runlevel" should be ... "guesses"??
<killer_> sheesh
<sigma_123> oh well at least he finished designing the filesystem:) i didnt know people actually ordered brides off da internet. thought it was a joke. lol
<greythane> NeoFax: where can I find t3vno's stuff. I have use the gusty stuff without problems but are interested in checking
<NeoFax> greythane: Lisper: See this:  http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1012
<killer_> could someone highlight why event.d is better than previous runlevel controls?
<nosredna_ekim> sigma_123: well, thats not what happened really.. but lol
<sigma_123> he was probably framed!
<Lisper> gotta restart x
<Lisper> brb
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Is there a difference between kernel.org and the kubuntu kernel...?
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: YES, very much so.  There is a big difference between distros as well.
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: so I should install the lastest kernel?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax:  should not
<sigma_123> guys we are lagging. the ubuntu channel has more than 1100 people! lol. need to drum up the support somehow
<nosredna_ekim> sigma_123: don't!I like it quiet :D
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Depends on your reasons.  I upgrade to the latest as I am a updater whore.  The only real reason you should is for hardware support.
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: The WLAN Card is not working... the problem has been solved in 2.6.23.x
<il12> Ok, question. I want to install lastfm on my computer but when I go to do it it says an older version is open on a software channel and it's recommended to use this one since it is more likely to have support for it.
<killer_> ok.. /etc/event.d/rc-default script guesses wrong, it starts in GUI mode
<sigma_123> fair enough. the main message window on ubuntu. just keeps flying down. its crazy! but no fair cos they hav more devs
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Compiling the lastest stable version from kernel.org with the kubuntu .config.... is this safe? Or are there more kubuntu changes... in the sources?
<il12> So do I go with the recommended and find it in a software channel (whatever this happens to be........ I am very new to this), or just go with the latest version that I've just downloaded the packages of?
<nosredna_ekim> sigma_123: :D
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: That is why you should.  However, as K/X/Ubuntu does drivers differently than anyone else, I would weigh the reason before jumping down the rabbit hole.
<nosredna_ekim> il12: you know, Amarok has full support for last.fm
<Dr_willis> Hmm anyone know of a rather simple command/tool to convert a bunch of mpg's i recordded with mythtv to somthing a lot smaller.I got a script for avidmux - but its not working. :(
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Yes it is safe, but see my previous response.  There is alot of ease you give up by doing this.
<killer_> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<killer_> figures
<nosredna_ekim> Dr_willis: yeah..... there is a perl script out there, forget the name
<sigma_123> well neva fear when then see the light they'll switch to kde:)
<nosredna_ekim> Dr_willis: it was in a Linux Journal
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: ok... well I Gentoo ... is was much easier.. to update the kernel version... ;-)
<il12> nosredna_ekim: Ok, my apologies. I had thought it did but when I looked on last.fm it hadn't shown my playlist history even after refreshing, but it does now. Ty! sorry to bother
<nosredna_ekim> il12: no problem :D
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: In every other distro it is.  K/X/Ubuntu has their proprietary deb package that kills this.
<Dr_willis> nosredna_ekim,  heh, ok googling around a bit.
<Dr_willis> Im niot sure why my avidmux script fails some times
<killer_> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<killer_> firgures
<NeoFax> Dr_willis: Why not use mencoder and use a little bash script?
<NeoFax> killer_: what is the problem?
<sigma_123> well im out. its way past bedtime:)
<Dr_willis> NeoFax,  thats it- trying to figure out the command lines. :)
<NeoFax> killer_: Ubuntu doesn't use a inittab BTW
<Dr_willis> 12 differnet tools with 10000  optuions.
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<killer_> problem is I installed kubuntu gutsy, then tried to edit /etc/inittab to change the runlevel
<killer_> so now I"m lost
<nosredna_ekim> Dr_willis: and a million line long man page :D
<Dr_willis> i can do them one at a time with Avidemux  - but for some (@*&*@&*@!@ reason the script i have some times fails.
<Dr_willis> guessing a typo/space somthing issue
<NeoFax> Dr_willis: Use mencoder on one to see what options you like and such and just do a loop command to loop thru each file.
<il12> Is there a way for me to install Kubuntu onto my external HDD without having to burn it to a cd first..? I can unpack the .iso file if need be.
<nosredna_ekim> !persistent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosredna_ekim> il12: yes... there is a way.
<noaXess> any idea, why i can't format a vfat hd.. and my system won't know it..
<Dr_willis> NeoFax,  excet  i got no cluie what half the options do. :)  I just need them Anything smaller then the 2gb+ size each one is now
<noaXess> fat32
<Dr_willis> !find transcode
<ubotu> Found: xfonts-100dpi-transcoded, xfonts-75dpi-transcoded, gtranscode, transcode, transcode-doc (and 1 others)
<noaXess> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<NeoFax> killer_: K/X/Ubuntu only uses 1,2,6 and S.  3,4 and 5 are not really used.  It is a debianism they picked up.
<Dr_willis> Aha! gtranscode!
<nosredna_ekim> Dr_willis: it was the GTK curse... ;)
<nosredna_ekim> *has
<Dr_willis> !find ktranscode
<Dr_willis> :)
<nosredna_ekim> lol
<ubotu> Package/file ktranscode does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> i need to figure out some day how to make mythtv recode these things
<il12> nosredna_ekim: it would install the same or a similar way without me having to format the drive? it would just partition or I could use Ubuntu to create a partition on the drive for it to use to install Kubuntu onto?
<nosredna_ekim> Dr_willis: check out mythburn
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Can I install only one package from the unsupported list? For example my kernel?
<killer_> NeoFax: only concerned w/ gui/multiuser and NONgui/multiuser
<nosredna_ekim> il12: either should work.... search google for "persistent ubuntu install"
<il12> nosredna_ekim: alright. but, I have to ask, why 'persistent'? so that it won't give me the info for the livecd?
<NeoFax> killer_: In /etc/inittab put 5 in the inittab line.
<killer_> there is no /etc/inittab
<nosredna_ekim> il12: no... thats a sort of installation where you can take the USB drive anywhere to any computer and it will redetect your hardware
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: I wouldn't.  You are asking for trouble.  However, I compile my own kernels and do away with most of the ubuntu proprietary modules crap anyway.  The reason is I only have a few modules that need the restricted modules support so compiling them by hand is easier for me.
<killer_> NeoFax: the missing /etc/inittab is kinda what started my issues today
<il12> nosredna_ekim: ahh, ty. sorry. I just started with Ubuntu on friday.
<nosredna_ekim> il12: yeah... no problem :D
<killer_> NeoFax: "man runlevel" does not explain the runlevels supported
<michael__> question
<A|i3N> YO anyone here know anything about using a Sprint Mogul phone with Kubuntu 7.10??!?!!?! I use it on windows for my internet and I want to use it with linux also
<NeoFax> killer_: So, you have a missing inittab and are currently in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  WARNING: non .avi file (we only support multiple avi files in gtranscode) Is_It_Real____2007_10_20__2_00_AM___Chupacabra.mpg
<michael__> is it grup that is the non graphical dual boot screen?
<Dr_willis> Wonder if that means they MUST be named .avi  ... heh heh
<michael__> I mean grub
<il12> nosredna_ekim: will this work for an external HDD? it's 500GB and I've got 300GB+ free so I know that having room on it wouldn't be the issues.
<tuxwulf3> Do I post questions about dolphin here? or in offtopic?
<Dr_willis> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Dr_willis> :) depends on the q. heh
<nosredna_ekim> il12: yes, the procedure is the same
<killer_> NeoFax: yep, fresh install of gutsy
<nosredna_ekim> il12: though I think it needs to start off empty...
<il12> nosredna_ekim: wonderful! tyvm
<il12> crap........
<cahuez> hiya there..!
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Nice to know!  So I am waiting... and waiting... and waiting... for the next kernel update from kubuntu.... :-)
<nosredna_ekim> il12: of course... you can try to install it the normal way...
<nosredna_ekim> sourcemaker: its not going to happen until April
<tuxwulf3> Yes thank you but that was not the question...
<killer_> I've been SA'ing *nix systems since 96 and found nothing missing from SysV init
<il12> nosredna_dekim: Will it let me choose which HDD I use?
<sourcemaker> nosredna_ekim: oohh...
<sourcemaker> nosredna_ekim: that's bad
<nosredna_ekim> il12: yes.... just don't use the automatic partitioning
<nosredna_ekim> sourcemaker: you can download the Hardy Alpha..
<tuxwulf3> Right. The question is how to change default views in dolphin - how to set them so they are always the same
<il12> nosredna_ekim: and I am supposed to do this how? I'm sorry, I don't even remember -having- that option when I originally installed Ubuntu...
<nosredna_ekim> il12: its on the partitioning step... select "manual"
<sourcemaker> nosredna_ekim: Well... using aAlpha software is not an option...
<il12> nosredna_ekim' tyvm.
<nosredna_ekim> il12: for safety, you can unplug your internal disc first.
<tuxwulf3> Konversation in 710 is also ... not remembering settings, it seems...
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Yes, unless you want to compile one yourself.  Since you've been on Gentoo, it should not be hard for you.  Just remember, if you need to install a kernel module package, you will have to do it yourself.
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: ok... this should be easy
<il12> nosredna_ekim: it's a laptop, so I'll pass on that bit. ;) I'll wait and see if I can get a USB flash/thumbdrive that's clean and try it then.
<NeoFax> nosredna_ekim: I thought the Hardy kernel was just one step up from Gutsy and not 2.6.23.
<nosredna_ekim> NeoFax: actually.. its 2.6.24rc2!
<crimsun> nosredna_ekim: no, it's -rc5 plus a larger delta.
<nosredna_ekim> yeah... well <_<
<nosredna_ekim> I'm behind a little :D
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: So, if this is the case, then just use Hardy's kernel.  It keeps the ubuntu ease and provides the module you need.
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: how can I download this kernel?
<NeoFax> nosredna_ekim: Don't feel bad, I didn't even know they were using the .24 series ;)
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Go to the hardy repos and download it then sudo dpkg -i
<tuxwulf3> ... But I guess I will ask for Konqueror back as my default file manager. Why it changed to dolphin, no idea. Bad choice
<NeoFax> And before anyone suggests adding Hardy's repo and installing from there don't!!!
<firecrotch> I'm curious as to how the "Check CD for Defects" option on the Live CD works... can anyone shed some light on that one for me?
<nosredna_ekim> firecrotch: hmm I'm not sure really.
<NeoFax> firecrotch: md5
<biovore> probably MD5 sum of the disk image
<firecrotch> That's what I thought, but how can you have a CD image that knows what it's own md5 sum should be?
<sd132> is ther a way to adjust the desktop position in kubuntu?
<biovore> you know what you wrote.. there on there site..
<NeoFax> firecrotch: It has the md5 in a file on the cd.  The program runs md5 and then checks this against the fiel
<A|i3N8> mogul, Kubuntu, and USB phone as modem anyone know anything bout setting it up? Using 7.10
<firecrotch> NeoFax:  So the md5 sum is in a separate file on the CD, apart from the image?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Can you give me the URL?
<firecrotch> Okay, I think I get it....
<NeoFax> A|i3N8: Check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522600
<coverer> Mozilla firefox opens only pages previously opened in Konqueror :(
<NeoFax> firecrotch: When you burn the CD it is no longer a image.
<firecrotch> NeoFax:  Right.  I get how it works now
<NeoFax> coverer: sudo aptitude remove firefox && sudo aptitude install firefox.
<A|i3N8> i'm new to linux kinda used kubuntu before and liked it so i dual booted it. I was SOOOOOOOO surprised when i installed it on my vista system and it resized my HD, made a partition, installed and dual booted without a hitch lol amazing
<jpatrick> or... sudo aptitude install --reinstall firefox
<nosredna_ekim> A|i3N8: yup :D
<cahuez> <A|i3N8> yeap, i did it too..!
<nosredna_ekim> A|i3N8: as for phone modems... there is a factoid around here somewhere..
<firecrotch> A|i3N8: have you tried to boot back into vista? because when I used the kubuntu live CD to resize a vista partition, it screwed it up
<nosredna_ekim> yeah... you should resize from within vista..
<Schuenemann> does conversion to FLV to MPEG lose quality? (not sure if the question suits the channel)
<cahuez> <A|i3N8>, are you able to boot back vista again..!?
<nosredna_ekim> Schuenemann: to FLV to MPEG............. from what?
<A|i3N8> yea i'm in vista now i have no internet on linux till i get this figured out and figure out how to DO it once i find the instructions hehe
<tuxwulf3> Yup ... I never trust automatic partitioning...
<Schuenemann> from FLV to MPEG, sorry
<nosredna_ekim> !phone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, the mpeg video can only be as good as it's source. FLV is (usually) pretty low quality.
<cahuez> inside vista you can resize the ntfs parts..
<nosredna_ekim> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Do you know the repos url ?
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, is it as good as the source?
<A|i3N8> so far from what i'm finding i gotta have a bluetooth adapter
<NickPresta> Schuenemann, basically, your (converted) mpeg video can only be as good a quality as the source video is (the FLV video). You can't get quality out of nowhere. If you want to ask more questions, #kubuntu-offtopic please =)
<A|i3N8> I don't have dialup access hehe
<A|i3N8> i use my sprint mogul
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/
<A|i3N8> thank you for pointing me in the right direction to search for it though :)
<nosredna_ekim> A|i3N8: yeah... but the methods are pretty close. i'm digging up a tutorial for you
#kubuntu 2008-12-15
<ActionParsnip> ImLiz: we'll you'll need to upgrade one step at a time
<ActionParsnip> ImLiz: if its a massive task for you, i'd do a clean install
<zeth_> well emerald --replace is still not working
<zeth_> I restarted as well .. still not working
<zeth_> ActionParsnip: are there any other ways of getting it to work?
<feijo> mates, I lost my connection again on my main machine!! :(
<zeth_> btw this is the output of emerald --replace in the terminal:
<zeth_> (emerald:9832): Gtk-WARNING **: libbonoboui-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<feijo> last time sudo dhclient solved it for 20 min, now it dont work anymore... what else can I do
<ActionParsnip> zeth_: its a common thing. do you run an nvidia?
<zeth_> no Intel
<ImLiz> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'm reading in on it now and see if I can handle it :)
<zeth_> ActionParsnip: all Intel
<feijo> with virtual machines I have internet, but not my main kubuntu 8
<feijo> I have a router dlink wifi
<ActionParsnip> zeth_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-514647.html
<zeth_> ActionParsnip: thing is that my xorg.conf file is pratically empty
<ActionParsnip> zeth_: it is in 8.10 but you need some options
<ActionParsnip> zeth_: theres lines you can add to it to make it work
<bobleny> Hi, does anyone know why every time I type in this command, "sudo echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches", I get a bash error of permision denied?
<szrhawaii> does anyone know anything about virtual machines
<szrhawaii> anyone know anything about vmware for linux
<ActionParsnip> bobleny: whats the output of: file /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<dr_willis> szrhawaii,   It works.. ? :)  it has wiki pages and docs.. and stuff
<dr_willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<dr_willis> I use virtualbox mainly these days
<zeth_> ActionParsnip: do I have to restart X every time I edit xorg?
<dr_willis> xorg.conf is ONLY read when X starts up.. so yes zeth_
<bobleny> ActionParsnip: It says it's empty...
<zeth_> ok
<feijo> my machine dont navigate anymore, what can I check
<dios_mio> does anyone else have problems with Konquerer on youtube.com?
<bobleny> My system says it is useing 1.3 gigs of memory! I've got to do something...
<bobleny> dios_mio: I've herd of lots of people having problems with youtube in general. Theire browser will crash after watching a bunch of videos... I have only herd of this for firefox as of yet though....
<dios_mio> bobleny: I have the problem for Konquerer :(
<bobleny> dios_mio: Thats odd, it must have something to do with youtube...
<szrhawaii> is there a vmware for 8.04
<cuznt> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<feijo> szrhawaii: no, you need to download it from vmware.com
<bobleny> ActionParsnip: does that mean there is nothing to drop in the drop_caches thing?
<dios_mio> bobleny: p[robably some broken HTML.. because it says some script is freezing KHTML\
<JediatNight> !ubottu vlc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu vlc
<JediatNight> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<JediatNight> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bobleny> Could be...
<bobleny> I'm going to restart my machine....
<feijo> dr_willis: hey willis :)
<szrhawaii> does anyone know what version i should download of vmware
<szrhawaii> they have a 2.5 is that any good
<cuznt> !vmware | szrhawaii
<ubottu> szrhawaii: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Black_Monkey> hi, I just installed 8.10, and when I first booted, after "GRUB loading, please wait..." I got Error 5, and now I'm getting Error 21
<feijo> szrhawaii: thats your decision, I use 1.0.8
<feijo> szrhawaii: when I install vmware on linux, I search on google for a forum that have all the steps
<Black_Monkey> and it won't boot
<zeth_> ok well ... whew I made it back
<zeth_> after I added a couple lines to xorg.conf and logged out I never got back into X ...
<zeth_> had to fix xorg in the terminal outside of KDE
<feijo> ifconfig
<szrhawaii> that one has the steps
<szrhawaii> thanks
<feijo> how can I check my gateway
<feijo> sorry, I dont have question mark here on my vm
<JediatNight> hi, i've installed libdvdcss2 and vlc can't play DVDs. can you suggest what's wrong?
<mkquist> JediatNight: what happens when you try?
<JediatNight> vlc opens the file and closes it instantly. I get a read error
<JediatNight> I could play it in mplayer
<JediatNight> mkquist: can you suggest what's wrong?
<JediatNight> I have installled resticted-extras
<JediatNight> restricted*
<mkquist> not sure, but it seams to be common after a quick google..
<JediatNight> I googled and found out how to install the necessary libraries ..
<JediatNight> i guess i have to investigate to find out
<JediatNight> its weird, my root password is changed
<JediatNight> thanks mkquist for your help
<szrhawaii> how do i sudo my web browser to download a bundle file in the sudo form
<szrhawaii> can anyone help me figure this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<szrhawaii> im trying to get the bundle to be in a sudo form but it keeps telling me its not
<szrhawaii> how do i get the computer to be in admin mode
<szrhawaii> what is the command in terminal
<szrhawaii> or how do i run so all apps are in sudo form
<Black_Monkey> hi, trying to run gparted on the live disc, and it's asking for a password - what's the default?
<feijo> I cant think in what can cause my problem :( I lost internet connection
<Guiri> Hi. I added openbox and now it's visible in my KDM sessions. Is there a way to edit the Openbox session so I can start feh with it to have a background
<szrhawaii> anyone know where i can find linux-kernel-headers its not showing up on my manager
<bouncy> join #usa
<asobi> why am i unable to open url from pidgin
<cuznt> asobi choose tools>preferences
<cuznt> then choose brower tab
<cuznt> and choose browser
<asobi> for some reason firefox isn't listed
<asobi> so trying to do manual...
<szrhawaii_> does anyone know how to get the ppa for linux-headers-kernel 2.6.18
<asobi> by the way, how do i upgrade to firefox 3 as opposed to beta 4?
<cuznt> !klauncher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klauncher
<asobi> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<szrhawaii_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<szrhawaii_> anyone can help me find or locate the linux-kernel -headers  for this
<szrhawaii_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<administrador> hola a todos
<|DS|> no habla espanol
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<administrador> ok
<szrhawaii_> !admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<szrhawaii_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<szrhawaii_> !administration
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about administration
<rogan> Can anyone help resolve my situation.. The person helping me left. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/307956 .. also to include is that if/when I try to add a widget my system freezes up and I will be forced to restart. This all started a bit earlier today when I upgraded from the latest version to kde4.2 beta 1
<|DS|> can you revert back to kde 4?
<|DS|> seems thats the best thing to do :/
<rogan> I tried sudo apt get install kubuntu desktop but it didnt revert lol
<rogan> it just reinstalled kde4.2
<achenty> hi
<administrador> hi
<achenty> do you know how to install my video card driver? -_-
<|DS|> does anyone know much about kstartupconfig?
<|DS|> I'm reading some topics here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/error-could-not-start-kstartupconfig.-328302/
<|DS|> about it but they don't seem to help any.
<DasKreech> rogan: Know how to get to a virtual terminal?
<rogan> DasKreech no
<DasKreech> rogan: ok don't do anything till I say
<DasKreech> rogan: alt+Ctrl+F1 will take you to a terminal environment You can log in there and do what you like
<DasKreech> So will alt+ctrl+F2
<rogan> DasKreech yeah
<DasKreech> F3 F4 F5 Etc
<DasKreech> F7 will get you back to the GUI
<rogan> DasKreech yea
<DasKreech> rogan: Ok jump to a virutal terminal and login then sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5
<rogan> DasKreech ok
<DasKreech> rogan: Do you know how to log into IRC without a GUI ?
<rogan> DasKreech yes
<dr_willis> Irssi is a good text based irc client
<rogan> i have it :)
<DasKreech> rogan: Ok you can login to IRC from terminal 2 (Alt+ctrl+F2)
<tripler> :)
<rogan> ok
<DasKreech> hi rogan :)
<DasKreech> remove kdelibs5 and it should dump all of KDE
<rogan> DasKreech In progress
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<feijo> hi DasKreech, guess what, my connection stoped again! worked for like 15 min :( I cant belive it. dhclient dont work anymore
<DasKreech> Ha ha I was trying to figure out who the heck tripler_ was
<DasKreech> feijo: Thought so
<feijo> realy
<feijo> why//
<DasKreech> You have someone else on the network giving out IP addresses
<feijo> hmmm
<DasKreech> perhaps two more from the sound of it
<feijo> but the same ip/
<DasKreech> feijo: Two on the same IP block one on something totally different
<rogan> DasKreech prompted.. stop the kdm daemon ?
<DasKreech> Find out who else is on your network and who has dhcp-server installed
<feijo> DasKreech: something I have installed recently/
<DasKreech> rogan: Yes that will kill your GUI
<DasKreech> feijo: I don't know but you have some rogue server on your network
<DasKreech> Bye bye tripler_
<rogan> DasKreech done..
<feijo> DasKreech: how can I search what *server I have installed/ apt-cache/
<DasKreech> feijo: I forget dpkg --installed-packages | grep dhcp or something like that
<DasKreech> rogan: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_beta
<rogan> DasKreech done..
<szrhawaii_admin> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<DasKreech> rogan: ok tha should remove all packages and clear your settings for the most part
<DasKreech>  there are some in ~/.local but I'll let those slide
<feijo> just dhcp3-client and dhcp3-common
<DasKreech> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DasKreech> feijo: Yes On your main machine
<rogan> DasKreech installing.....
<feijo> its my home, I have just my machine and my wife eeepc
<DasKreech> feijo: When you ran dhclient before it gave you some strange IP address that worked so I'd think that it's two different routers some how
<DasKreech> Are you connecting over a wired connection or a wireless ?
<feijo> wired
<feijo> but how when I use livecd all works:
<rogan> DasKreech done..
<[Relic]> anything other than adobe for flash that I can run in FF3?
<DasKreech> feijo: And keeps on working?
<szrhawaii_admin> does anyone know the command to run the whole enviornment as a root
<DasKreech> [Relic]: huh?
<DasKreech> szrhawaii_admin: Don't run desktop environements as root
<feijo> yeah, I used for over 2 hours last night
<DasKreech> in general don't run GUI anything as root
<DasKreech> feijo: Well then maybe it's your virtual machines
<[Relic]> hainve problems with falsh on a specific site I was wondering if there was something that could try as an alternate to adobes flash to see if it runs with that
<DasKreech> No can't be they are below your computer on the network level
<feijo> DasKreech: I started those today, to investigate
<szrhawaii_admin> Daskreech do you know the command in terminal to run as admin or so everything runs as a root
<feijo> DasKreech: clean windows 2000 and clean kubuntu
<DasKreech> [Relic]: oh Umm what browser are you using?
<feijo> fresh
<DasKreech> szrhawaii_admin: You do not want to run everything as root
<DasKreech> feijo: and they work fine ?
<rogan> DasKreech ..standing by
<feijo> DasKreech: non stop
<szrhawaii_admin> ok how do i download a bundle file so it downloads without saying saving this file will cause a corrupt file
<feijo> DasKreech: its something local on my main comp
<[Relic]> firefox 3
<DasKreech> feijo: Sounds like you have some strange setting then when did this start?
<feijo> 3 nights ago
<DasKreech> [Relic]: Which site?
<szrhawaii_admin> daskreech - ok how do i download a bundle file so it downloads without saying saving this file will cause a corrupt file
<DasKreech> szrhawaii_admin: what are you using to save it now?
<szrhawaii_admin> kate
<DasKreech> Oh dear.. try kget
<szrhawaii_admin> kget
<DasKreech> or wget if you want to use that
<szrhawaii_admin> should i ditch kate
<|DS|> Does anyone know about kstartupconfig: error: couldn't start
<DasKreech> szrhawaii_admin: No that's the servers fault they have a binary bundle listed as a text file so KDE gives it to kate to open which of course is not built to download files
<rogan> DasKreech now what
<DasKreech> rogan: All done?
<rogan> DaskReech ya
<DasKreech> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<[Relic]> DasKreech, it doesn't work in konquer either,   www.duels.com, their latest updates to the flash components have made them not work anymore
<feijo> DasKreech: and I will travel tomorrow for 3 days, my wife will be unable to use this machine lol
<DasKreech> [Relic]: The Linux Flash is normally a little behind the windows version if someone depends on the latest Windows version for the site then it may take a month or two for Linux clients to be able to see it
<DasKreech> feijo: Can she use a Live CD :-D
<feijo> hahahah no way, she cant use windows properly
<[Relic]> DasKreech, that is what I am thinking
<rogan> DaskReech Command not found
<szrhawaii_admin> now what do i do after i get kget daskreech
<DasKreech> Oh well what's she using the computer for?
<[Relic]> DasKreech, is there a way to get even more up to date flash or is the current package the latest
<szrhawaii_admin> i enabled it through terminal
<DasKreech> rogan: sudo /etc/init.d/kd<tab><tab> Tell mewhat options you have
<DasKreech> szrhawaii_admin: Give it the URL that you want to download
<szrhawaii_admin> how do i do that
<szrhawaii_admin> it says kget is running
<DasKreech> [Relic]: as far as I know it's the latest but you can go to the Adobe flash site to see for yourself
<szrhawaii_admin> but theres no window management or anything
<DasKreech> szrhawaii_admin: You should have a little icon in the systray then
<rogan> DaskReech I get nothing
<DasKreech> rogan: ooooh
<zeth_> anyone able to get emerald working in kubuntu?
<szrhawaii_admin> yeah it says mailformed url now
<DasKreech> rogan:  try sudo apt-get install kdm
<szrhawaii_admin> ohh nevermind looking at wrong place
<rogan> DaskReech KDM is already the newest version
<szrhawaii_admin> daskreech ok i see the window now
<szrhawaii_admin> where do i put the url at
<DasKreech> rogan: ls /etc/init.d/*dm
<DasKreech> szrhawaii_admin: new ?
<szrhawaii_admin> doesnt say new
<rogan> /ect/init.d/kdm
<DasKreech> szrhawaii_admin: in Konqueror under tools there is an option Download managment -> Show drop target
<DasKreech> rogan: etc :)
<|DS|> Does anyone know about kstartupconfig: error: couldn't start
<DasKreech> rogan: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<szrhawaii_admin> hold on let me switch users
<rogan> DaskReech rofl damnit
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: should have a new download button
<rogan> DasKreech
<rogan> DasKreech lol
<zeth_> does anyone knwo what this error means: /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'emerald'
<szrhawaii> ok daskreech i see the kget feature on konqueror
<rogan> DasKreech it worked
<rogan> DasKreech !!
<szrhawaii> now what
<BluesKaj> zeth , install emerald
<zeth_> BluesKaj: its already installed
<szrhawaii> nevermind i figured it out
<szrhawaii> thanks daskreech
<zeth_> does compiz have to be installed for emerald to work?
<szrhawaii> yep zeth
<szrhawaii> nah not really
<zeth_> but isn't it already installed in Kubuntu 8.10?
<szrhawaii> yeah
<zeth_> hmm
<szrhawaii> just gotta turn it on
<szrhawaii> or no go
<zeth_> how?
<szrhawaii> but you should just download fusion
<DasKreech> zeth_: yes
<zeth_> in Adept is says that compiz is not installed
<zeth_> but there is a bunch of compiz related stuff that is installed
<BluesKaj> zeth_, opencompiz is installed by default in gnome not kde
<szrhawaii> get fusion
<zeth_> hmm
<DasKreech> BluesKaj: Opencompiz?
<zeth_> fusion-icon?
<BluesKaj> just compiz
<zeth_> should I install the compiz package?
<szrhawaii> and its kmenu>system>desktop effects to turn on compiz
<BluesKaj> yes
<zeth_> its just called "compiz" in Adept
<szrhawaii> do the fusion icon
<DasKreech> BluesKaj: there is a closed compiz I missed ?
<feijo> DasKreech: but why dsclient dont work for a few minutes anymore//
<DasKreech> feijo: What IP address did you get ?
<szrhawaii> i like that cause it gives you the option to switch between window managers from there easily
<zeth_> ok fusion-icon, compiz and what about compiz-kde?
<szrhawaii> yeah
<DasKreech> That's a lot of work to get a trimming :)
<BluesKaj> no  DasKreech , that was my mistake , I meant to say something else but forgot to delete it
<zeth_> yeah?
<szrhawaii> when you add fusion icon it should add what you need
<DasKreech> BluesKaj: ok :-) Interesting mistake
<feijo> DasKreech: always 192.168.0.2
<szrhawaii> but you have to go to kmenu>system>desktop effects first to turn on the basic compiz settings
<feijo> oh, you mean with dsclient
<zeth_> do I need compizconfig-backend-kconfig?
<BluesKaj> DasKreech, I was going to tell him to open compiz
<szrhawaii> yeah why not
<DasKreech> sudo dhclient
<zeth_> szrhawaii: thats always been activated
<szrhawaii> when you get more involved you see what all that does
<feijo> 192.168.188.128
<szrhawaii> when you go to the kmenu>system>desktop effects you should put it to the custom effects
<DasKreech> feijo: Works ?
<feijo> no
<zeth_> szrhawaii: ok
<DasKreech> feijo: What's your gateway ?
<feijo> what comand to check// I know only with knetworkmanager
<DasKreech> route
<DasKreech> it should say the routes you have and one marked default
<szrhawaii> youll like compiz fusion better anyways it does more stuff then the regular compiz
<feijo> to eth0 is 192.168.0.1, to vmnet8 is 192.168.188.2
<feijo> I have 2 defaults !
<feijo> vmnet8 as default too, thats the problem//
<feijo> I update vmware thursday
<DasKreech> feijo: that might be it
<feijo> how to make it have just 1 default/
<DasKreech> feijo: Umm I would just type in sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<feijo> DasKreech: I just try it, it says that this file already exists
<feijo> SIOCADDRT
<DasKreech> Ah hmm
<DasKreech> well try sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<feijo> no change
<feijo> maybe remove with route/
<DasKreech> what's ifconfig say
<DasKreech> pastebin it
<feijo> that last ifconfig command or just plain ifconfig/
<DasKreech> plain ifconfig
<feijo> http://pastebin.com/d681aa889
<DasKreech> feijo: can you ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<feijo> yes, it open my router page
<DasKreech> :-)
<DasKreech> Progress!!
<DasKreech> How many people are in your routers Client list?
<feijo> :)
<feijo> using/ none, my wife note isnt on
<DasKreech> Hmm
<DasKreech> ok
<DasKreech> can you browse else where?
<feijo> my router dhcp client list have my machine, this VM and the win VM
<Adola> AmaroK just deleted all my music tags.
<jk_> i just got this and its rally nice..
<zeth_> I keep having this silly issue with Adept ... it keeps telling me that it cannot download the packages as if the internet was not there .... but its connected and online and I can refresh the sources just fine
<zeth_> and then I wait a little or restart Adept and it works again
<DasKreech> zeth_: submit a bug please
<Black_Monkey> hi, I just updated to 8.10, and it's ridiculously slow and unresponsive... is this a known issue?
<Walzmyn> Where's the user GUI tools in 4.1?
<|DS|> what file system should I use for kubuntu
<|DS|> I'm installing it =right now
<|DS|> :)
<radlipat> none will answer me in xubuntu can someone here help me with xubuntu???
<Walzmyn> ext3 is the usual one |DS|
<|DS|> I'm thinking ext3
<radlipat> i lost my taskbas
<radlipat> taskbars*
<|DS|> ah ok thankd walzmyn
<|DS|> walzmyn: what mount point then...
<Walzmyn> |DS|, How many partitions are you making?
<|DS|> radlipat: it sounds like a windowsmanager problem
<Walzmyn> radlipat, not having run XFCE all I can suggest is to reboot
<|DS|> walzmyn:2 eventually, one windows and one kubuntu buit I only have kubuntu right now
<radlipat> im not on windows im on xubuntu
<Walzmyn> radlipat, or at least restart X
<radlipat> idk term
<radlipat> i tried
<radlipat> it didnt work
<|DS|> radlipat, a windowsmanager is what MAKES yoiur desktop look like it does
<|DS|> radlipat, not the OS
<radlipat> ok
<Walzmyn> |DS|, if you'r just using one partiiton for Linux, it should be mounted at / (root)
<radlipat> soooo what do i do???
<|DS|> ah thank you! :)
<|DS|> try using kwin
<|DS|> or compiz
<|DS|> idk :/
<Walzmyn> |DS|, most folks make two, / for the operateing system and /home for, well, /home
<radlipat> where would i find these?
<tboxmy> anyone uses canon pwershot with intrepid?
<DasKreech> feijo: And you can't browse?
<DasKreech> Black_Monkey: What driver are you using for your video card?
<|DS|> thank you walzmyn
<DasKreech> radlipat: What are you trying to get?
<radlipat> my task bars for xubuntu disappeared
<Black_Monkey> DasKreech: I used restricted drivers to install the newest nvidia one
<radlipat> and none is on in xubuntu chat
<Walzmyn> Black_Monkey, you don't have all the desktop effects and what not enabled do you?
<Black_Monkey> Walzmyn: I've tried with and without. But I had effects enabled in 8.04 with no problem
<feijo> DasKreech: browse sites or the other machines//
<DasKreech> feijo: sites
<DasKreech> radlipat: Right click and add panel ?
<|DS|> walzmyn: could you also help me with installing a nvidia geforce 9600 GT graphics card?
<|DS|> I'm at 28% in the installation
<DasKreech> Black_Monkey: Nvidia drivers have (or had) a bug that slowed down 2d Drawing pretty badly
<Walzmyn> |DS|, Once you get installed, it's really easy
<|DS|> I understand but easy for you might be so hard for me even when it's sitting right infront of me >_<
<Black_Monkey> DasKreech: ah ok, is there a fix?
<feijo> DasKreech: nothing
<|DS|> 35%
<Soliloquial> what's a good photo manager for kubuntu
<|DS|> gimp
<|DS|> :P
<Soliloquial> not editor
<Soliloquial> manager
<|DS|> heh
<|DS|> k
<Soliloquial> like iphoto or picasa
<|DS|> picasa is Really nice
<|DS|> I wouldn't know now but I bet I could find out...
<radlipat> idk
<|DS|> I want to say vagalume?
<|DS|> heh
<|DS|> oh, nvm getting my names mized up
<Walzmyn> digikam
<Walzmyn> Soliloquial, check out digikam, I think it might even come with the base instalation
<|DS|> 54%
<|DS|> also, look fro these in the package manager, not google :/
<zeth_> ok I think I am getting closer to getting compiz really working here ...
<zeth_> now how do I install the "Compiz engine"?
<Walzmyn> zeth_, look in adept for compiz and install the meta package for it
<zeth_> Walzmyn: I already installed compiz
<\Kira> dpkg tells me that its missing packages needed to install a program, how can I tell it to get them? I think im missing something on the man pages...
<jasminpc> does anyoene know how to lunch vmware workstation.
<BluesKaj> zeth , do you have adept or synaptic ...use one to install compiz
<zeth_> Walzmyn: do I need compiz-kde?
<Dretch> also:
<Dretch> and a compiz icon is nice
<Dretch> yes
<Walzmyn> zeth_, you on 8.10 or 8.04?
<zeth_> already have fusion-icon
<zeth_> 8.10
<Dretch> you are running kde if you ahve kubuntu
<Dretch> k
<zeth_> but compiz-kde will not install
<Dretch> 60%
<zeth_> dependancy issues
<jasminpc> does anyoene know how to lunch vmware workstation.
<Dretch> nope, sorry :(
<Dretch> I don't know how to lunch anything really
<Dretch> I can eat it but other then that, not really :/
<zeth_> I tried installing compiz-kde and it said it needed libplasma2
<zeth_> but libplasma2 would not install either
<zeth_> for similar reasons
<Dretch> 66%
<JontheEchidna> zeth_: what version of kde are you running?
<zeth_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zeth_>   libplasma2: Depends: kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 but it is not going to be installed
<zeth_>               Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1) but 4:4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1 is to be installed
<zeth_> I am running KDE 4.2
<zeth_> :)
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> you will have to wait until compiz updates for KDE 4.2 support
<zeth_> oh ... ?
<zeth_> shame ...
<Dretch> 69%
<zeth_> but I thought I was running compiz already
<zeth_> I mean I got emerald to work ...
<zeth_> so how is that ?
<JontheEchidna> the compiz-kde integration package, rather
<Dretch> 70%
<JontheEchidna> you won't be able to use those features until they update for KDE 4.2
<DasKreech> Black_Monkey: New drivers I think the new beta drivers fix it
<zeth_> so is the compiz-kde package the "Compiz engine"?
<DasKreech> Soliloquial: digikam
<thiago_> yo
<thiago_> hows everyone doin
<thiago_> how do i install frostwire?
<Dretch> good thank you.
<JontheEchidna> compiz-kde contains the kde-window-decorator which mimics your kde window decorations
<JontheEchidna> and apparently some form of plasmoid too
<zeth_> ok ... but what is the "compiz engine"? ...
<Black_Monkey> DasKreech: ok thanks :-)
<tboxmy> I have installed digikam but can detect camera as PTP
<DasKreech> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<zeth_> that is what Compiz Manager is asking for
<tboxmy> but still does work.
<tboxmy> anyone have similiar problem?
<JontheEchidna> zeth_: I would assume that would be the main compiz package
<DasKreech> Black_Monkey: try turn on desktop effects and see if that helps
<Dretch> 74%
<Black_Monkey> DasKreech: they're on at the moment
<DasKreech> ah well try turn them off :)
<thiago_> hey, so how do i go about installing programs such as frostwire and google earth in kubuntu
<thiago_> because they dont come in adept
<DasKreech>  I forget how it works with that bug
<thiago_> im pretty new to linux
<Black_Monkey> DasKreech: tried that, no difference
<DasKreech> thiago_: Really?
<DasKreech> thiago_: Funny :0
<Black_Monkey> it's stuff like apps taking ages to load
<Dragnslcr> !info frostwire
<ubottu> Package frostwire does not exist in intrepid
<zeth_> JontheEchidna: ok ... cause when I go into Compiz Desktop Effects manager it says: In order for Compiz Desktop to work the Compiz engine must be installed on your system.
<DasKreech> thiago_: frostwire is on the frostwire site. Go to it and it will give you the right package
<DasKreech> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<thiago_> ya i know
<thiago_> i donwload both packages from both websites
<DasKreech> thiago_:
<thiago_> but they are a .deb and a .bin
<JontheEchidna> zeth_: can't help ya there, I haven't used compiz since the gutsy days or maybe the early hardy days
<thiago_> i dont know how to manage such files
<thiago_> sorry im very new to linux
<DasKreech> then sudo dpkg -i the .deb
<zeth_> ok thanks anyhow
<DasKreech> Black_Monkey: Ugh. There are tricks that you can use to bypass that
<thiago_> what about .bin files?
<thiago_> nao
<JontheEchidna> good luck anyways :)
<DasKreech> Black_Monkey: in the xorg.conf but again not sure what they are check the forums.kde.org
<Black_Monkey> DasKreech: ok, thanks
<DasKreech> thiago_: One at a time get frostwire installed
<thiago_> ya i did what you told me before
<thiago_> and what happens is
<thiago_> it installs
<thiago_> but as soon as i run it
<thiago_> it doesnt open
<thiago_> just shows thats its loading
<thiago_> then it closes
<DasKreech> thiago_: ah what java do you have?
<Adola> Hey, how do you reinstall "AmaroK-kde4?"
<Adola> What do I type in Terminal?
<DasKreech> Adola: amarok 2 ?
<thiago_> i guess thats the problem.. how do i go to install java? :)
<Adola> daskreech : Yes.
<DasKreech> the instructions are on http://kubuntu.org
<DasKreech> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Adola> For reinstall?
<Adola> I allready have it.  I just want to install it.
<DasKreech> Adola: --reinstall
<Adola> sudo --reinstall amarok-kde4
<DasKreech> apt-get install --reinstall amarok-kde4
<Adola> Thanks.
<thiago_> DasKreech: i cant enable the universe repository like it says on the tutorial
<Adola> Um...
<Adola> How Do I reinstall AmaroK 2 with freshsettings?!  I reinstalled it.  But, it still has the same settings that I had on it before.
<Dragnslcr> Think it's --purge to remove all config files
<Adola> Nvermind.  Someone in AmaroK helped me.
<Adola> Thanks anyawy!
<Adola> Who is "Jasminpc"?
<thiago_> DasKreech?
<DasKreech> thiago_: Did you read the page ?
<thiago_> yup
<thiago_> i cant seem to be able to find this universe repository in adept
<thiago_> nothing comes up
<DasKreech> thiago_: ha ha Ok you are in KDE4 right ?
<thiago_> yup
<thiago_> latest kubuntu
<thiago_> 8.10 im guessing
<thiago_> ?
<thiago_> i tried through www.java.com intrusctions
<thiago_> but i dont think i was succesfukk
<thiago_> since frostwire still doesnt start
<pj> Any good recomendation on a instant messenger?
<thiago_> kubuntu?
<thiago_> kopete is nice
<DasKreech> thiago_: in adept you have a sources button on the left ?
<DasKreech> !im
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<thiago_> yes
<DasKreech> thiago_: When you click on that you get a edit sources button?
<thiago_> yes
<DasKreech> When you click on that you get a dialog box ?
<thiago_> yes
<DasKreech> with a set of buttons?
<DasKreech> which ones are selected ?
<DasKreech> Checkboxes rather
<szrhawaii> Dakreech what is it whn vmware asks for an appliance
<thiago_> the first 4 ones
<thiago_> main, universe, restricted and multiverse
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: Umm not sure what did you do for it ask that?
<DasKreech> thiago_: Ok You are set then install java6-jre
<thiago_> from adept?
<szrhawaii> i ran vmware then it said download appliance or open existing
<szrhawaii> but i havent made an existing one yet
<szrhawaii> how do i go about making a vmware file to run an application i want
<gkffjck> is there a way to configure konversation to auto identify me when I connect to a specific irc server?
<DasKreech> thiago_: yep
<DasKreech> gkffjck: yes
<Adola> Anyone know anything about Picard?
<DasKreech> Adola: Can I assume you don't mean JunLuc?
<DasKreech> Jean
<Adola> Never heard of that.
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: Ah those are premade files you download
<Adola> I'm talking about "MusicBrainz' Picard.
<DasKreech> Adola: Yeah thats what I thought I know a little bit about it
<Adola> Daskreech: Do you know about fetching cover art with it?
<DasKreech> Umm No it's a fingerprinter
<Adola> I've installed the coverart plugin..But..I can't seem to make it work.
<DasKreech> You can use the results from that to poll amazon.com which allows everyone to use it's art
<thiago_> daskreech: im install sunjava6-jre
<thiago_> around 35 mbs
<thiago_> lets see how it goes
<szrhawaii> where do i get the workstation files to create my own
<DasKreech> thiago_: yeah a bit chunky
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: vmware site I don't think those are free
<szrhawaii> its called Vmware-workstation-6.5.0-118166.i386.bundle
<szrhawaii> thats the file im looking for but people have different variations
<szrhawaii> does kubuntu have one for 8.04 or the one for 8.10 is the only one
<thiago_> daskreech
<thiago_> i love you
<szrhawaii_> do i need the workstation version
<rogan> whats the name of the camera utility?
<Dolo> anyone here know what Gatecrasher is?
<Soliloquial> why are the torrents so awesome for ubuntu?
<DasKreech> rogan: digikam
<DasKreech> thiago_: got Google earth working?
<DasKreech> Soliloquial: Thousands of people seeding perhaps?
<Soliloquial> google earth flickers for me like crazy
<Soliloquial> yeah
<Dolo> i keep getting a name on my firewall called gate crasher
<rogan> DasKreech thx it got removed in the upgrade
<Soliloquial> it downloads at ~1.8 MB/s on my connection
<thiago_> i love you
<thiago_> nop
<thiago_> i didnt mean to write that
<thiago_> daskreech google earth is not on adept
<thiago_> so how do i do that
<szrhawaii_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<DasKreech> thiago_: Yu said you downloaded it
<thiago_> i donwloaded the .bin file
<thiago_> from google earth's website
<DasKreech> thiago_: Right
<DasKreech> sh filename.bin
<Soliloquial> google earth just flickers for me most of the time -_-
<Soliloquial> I have no use for it anyway
<DasKreech> marble :-)
<thiago_> type that on console?
<szrhawaii_> k
<DasKreech> thiago_: It's a Small google earth type application
<DasKreech> thiago_: sh googleearth.bin
<thiago_> do i type that on konsole?
<DasKreech> thiago_: yes
<thiago_> aight
<DasKreech> but with the path to the googleearth.bin
<JediatNight> Hi all
<DasKreech> hi
<JediatNight> i cant play DVDs in VLC . can anyone help?
<JediatNight> I've installed libdvdcss2
<thiago_> i got it daskreech
<thiago_> just a question
<JediatNight> Hi DasKreech
<DasKreech> VLC should be able to play them regardless
<thiago_> it asks mne for an install path (directory)
<thiago_> where is most things generally installed
<ImLiz> hello room, I have a problem, in my /home/owner folder many folders have appeared and I don't know how. They all have a "." in front of the names and all are not as bright as the normal folders... anyone knows what happened???
<thiago_> so i keep it all in same place
<JediatNight> DasKreech: yeah it should.I'm wondering what could be the problem. Shall i post the log here?
<DasKreech> thiago_: /usr/bin
<thiago_> ok
<thiago_> thanks
<JediatNight> Intesting.it cant open the dvd menus but can play the dvd , the movie
<szrhawaii_> hey daskreech im am trying to download a bundle file again but when i download it its coming up as a different file name instead of the bundle name
<szrhawaii_> what should i do
<szrhawaii_> this is to get the workstation
<JediatNight> DasKreech: My root passwor is reset to something else
<DasKreech> ImLiz: You enabled hidden files press alt+.
<DasKreech> szrhawaii_: What bundle file?
<szrhawaii_> 6.5.0-118166.i386.bundle
<DasKreech> JediatNight: There is no root in kubuntu did you make your own root ?
<szrhawaii_> do you know where to get that bundle file at
<szrhawaii_> 6.5.0-118166.i386.bundle
<DasKreech> szrhawaii_: What name does it come with when you download it?
<ImLiz> DasKreech: Thank you :)
<JediatNight> DasKreech: I type Su and it doesn't accept the root password
<JediatNight> I'm new to kubuntu  . ive been using other distros for a while
<DasKreech> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DasKreech> Read that :)
<JediatNight> hehe . very funny
<szrhawaii_> it says its coming in as a rpm file
<szrhawaii_> it says download.do.part
<DasKreech> szrhawaii_: It may be one. it has a .rpm on the end ?
<ImLiz> Does resizing a partition actually damage files? or is it ok if both still have free space?
<szrhawaii_> no it just says part at the end but my icon says rpm file
<DasKreech> szrhawaii_: That's normal it's in the process of being downloaded it will remoove the .part when it's done
<szrhawaii_> ok
<DasKreech> ImLiz: Depends on waht is doing the resizing
<ImLiz> DasKreech: Does one ever know??
<szrhawaii_> i dont have a download time on that file for saying its still downloading
<szrhawaii_> but my otherone does
<DasKreech> ImLiz: hopefully you would know what program you are using if you are resizing a partition :)
<ImLiz> ohhh sorry... if I use qparted???
<DasKreech> ImLiz: Should be fine  but remember that qtparted hasn't been updated in quite a while
<szrhawaii_> nevermind i see it on my thing
<ImLiz> DasKreech: ok thanks, only one I know, trying to create more space to upgrade kubuntu
<DasKreech> ImLiz: did you try sudo apt-get autoclean  ?
<DasKreech> ImLiz: better sudo apt-get clean
<thiago_> where are applications/packages installed?
<ImLiz> DasKreech: I shall do that right now
<ImLiz> so I did, was anything suppose to happen??? lol
<szrhawaii_> which applications thiago
<DasKreech> ImLiz: check how much spaev free now
<DasKreech> space you have free
<thiago_> ??
<ImLiz> DasKreech: thanks for the info
<snarkster> any sort of updates yet?
<snarkster> amarok still not working in kde, but works great in XFCE
<snarkster> it keeps telling me that dbus time out has occured
<DasKreech> maybe your dbus server doesn't start in KDE?
<thiago_> hey where are packages/applications downloaded by adept installed?
<snarkster> that may be how do i start it?
<DasKreech> thiago_: Wherever theys should be installed
<szrhawaii_> daskreech that file is done downloading and now says downloadbinary.do
<snarkster> thiago: do you mean where does it download the files to?
<thiago_> coz im still unsure where to install google earth
<thiago_> i want it to be on the same folder as my other applications are installed
<szrhawaii_> downloadbinary.do is not the bundle i was looking for
<DasKreech> thiago_: different apps will install in different places
<DasKreech> A lot go into /usr/share/bin and /usr/bin
<thiago_> google earth allows me to choose the install path
<thiago_> so
<thiago_> where shoulld i put it
<snarkster> i would use the google earth from the repos
<thiago_> i cant find it though
<szrhawaii_> DaSkreech so since that doesnt even have the file name bundle im looking for what do i do with the downloadbinary.do file
<thiago_> doesnt show up in adept
<snarkster> right you will need to add a repo
<thiago_> which repo
<snarkster> i believe you need the medibuntu repo
<thiago_> how do i do that
<snarkster> so google medibuntu and goto its website and itll tell you what to do
<thiago_> okayt
<thiago_> im off
<thiago_> see ya later
<snarkster> good luck
<snarkster> Ill be here for alittle bit
<user_> hello, I'm wondering what konsole command to use to get the latest firefox
<holycow> user_: you wait until the next release, or you download the binary from mozilla.org, extract the tar.gz and run the startup script
<holycow> user_: you can also change your default nick in your irc client
<user_> yes I know but I'm too lazy to bother, as well as finish this sent
<holycow> *nod*
<snarkster> user_ open a konsole and do sudo aptitude install firefox
<user_> *sigh* If I must
<user_> *Done
<user_> snarkster: ?
<nkabbara> hi
<snarkster> user_:  yes
<nkabbara> I just installed 8.10, it seems I can't get my display settings to save.
<nkabbara> Any idea what that is?
<nkabbara> I click apply and the ok. I open display settings back up and their back to their old settings.
<user_> snarkster: done, what next?
<nkabbara> Hmm, could this be a bug?
<nkabbara> is sounds more like a permission issue.
<user_> <.<
<user_> anywone?
<user_> >:
<user_> or at least Opera, even
<chode> hi
<chode> i currently have 3 partitions on my hard drive.  if i want a kubuntu and solaris partition, do i make the remailing space an extended partitions.  and "with-in" that extended partition make 2 logical partitions, one for solaris, one for kubuntu.  is that how the extended partition works ?
<DasKreech> chode: Yes
<chode> DasKreech: thanx. i wasnt sure if the logical partitions "point" to primary partitions.
<holycow> if i remember correctly there are 4 partitions per extended partition
<holycow> so you can either only have 4 main partitions or x logical ones with 4 partitions in each
<chode> oh so what can i do with my current 3 primary partitoins.
<holycow> once you set it up, nothing
<DasKreech> chode: Not quite
<DasKreech> You have 4 primary partitions of which 3 can be designated as extended
<\Kira> is anybody here ever set up a sauerbraten server? Im wondering about the system requirements, there doesnt seem to be any resources on google
<DasKreech> Which can have 255 Logical prtitions
<user_> anyone? Opera?
<user_> no?
<holycow> ah there you go
<DasKreech> holycow: Some programs put an arbitrary llimit on the logical partitons you can have
<holycow> DasKreech: thank you  for the correction
<DasKreech>  some say 4 some say 12
<DasKreech> It's still arbitrary
<DasKreech> user_: You want Opera?
<user_> si si si
<user_> si*
<DasKreech> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<user_> yeh, this is Kubuntu
<user_> not Ubuntu
<DasKreech> user_: Same principle applies
<user_> how the hellz do I get to applications?
<DasKreech> user_: the URL is the important part of the factoid
<Andrew``> can anyone help me with grip? or shwo me where to get help?
<DasKreech> Far as I know that factoid hasn't been updated since Dapper but the URL has been
<DasKreech> Andrew``: Put your thumb overyour other fingers then lock it
<DasKreech>  helps in stopping both slipping
<DasKreech> Also might want work on flexing your wrist
<Andrew``> oh hahahha
<DasKreech> :-D
<user_> hm, ok you know what, i'd be happy with Konquorer, but how can I get flash player for it installed?
<DasKreech> !flash
<user_> sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree?
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DasKreech> That works
<DasKreech> Then go into konqueror settings -> plugins and scan for new plugins
<Trel> Quesiton, I'm trying to set up a manual IP for a connection, but I'm not sure if I'm doing it right (because it won't let me select it)
<Trel> What do I put for DNS Adresses and DNS Search?
<DasKreech> DNS address should be an IP s a network name which can be left blank
<Andrew``> in grip, I select rip & encode, yet it rips to wav, but the mp3 is empty
<DasKreech> do you have a mp3 encoder installed?
<Trel> DasKreech, when I click it, it won't select
<Trel> any idea on that?
<Andrew``> yes
<Andrew``> have lame installed
<DasKreech> Trel: in 8.10 Static IPs don't work you have to set the manual IPs .. umm manually
<DasKreech> Andrew``:
<snarkster> user_: if you did sudo aptitude install firefox then start firefox
<DasKreech> tried audiocd:/ ?
<user_> snarkster: didn't work, it says Done but there's no Firefox on my machien
<Trel> DasKreech: damn, thanks <.<
<snarkster> ok user_ open terminal and type firefox
<snarkster> user_:  are you using kde 4.2 beta?
<user_> firefox is not installed
<user_> I don't know what I'm using :P how do I find out?
<snarkster> what do you mean you dint know what your using?
<user_> It's simple, I, user_, have not the knowing-abouts of what i, user_, be using
<snarkster> ok i pass.
<holycow> help/about?
<snarkster> in fact Im going to goto bed now.
<snarkster> good night
<user_> yeh well anyway
<user_> I downloaded this OS about this time last year
<user_> and put it away in a dark mildew-infested closet
<user_> oooooooooooooook then
<user_> tata
<werdnum> So, how do I get cloned displays?
<werdnum> I've connected a VGA cord, and I want my display cloned out to it.
<holycow> werdnum: with kde right now i think its hard to actually set this up
<holycow> the utility managing this is not complete yet
<holycow> are you running nvidia video card by any chance?
<werdnum> yes, I am, but using the free drivers.
<szrhawaii> what is the command to uninstall again
<werdnum> sudo apt-get remove?
<szrhawaii> thanks
<holycow> yes
<holycow> werdnum: nvidia-settings
<holycow> i believe
<holycow> i don't know if that works with open source drivers
<werdnum> holycow: I'm a programmer, and have no problem getting my hands dirty in xorg.conf, though...
<szrhawaii> szrhawaii@szrhawaii:~$ sudo ./Desktop/vmware/vmware-install.pl -d
<szrhawaii> The following VMware kernel modules have been found on your system that were
<szrhawaii> not installed by the VMware Installer.  Please remove them then run this
<szrhawaii> installer again.
<szrhawaii> vmblock
<szrhawaii> vmci
<szrhawaii> vmmon
<szrhawaii> vmnet
<werdnum> please don't flood.
<szrhawaii> how do i uninstall this
<szrhawaii> it says that on my terminal
<szrhawaii> i forgot the pastebin url
<holycow> sudo vmware-uninstall.pl
<szrhawaii> thanks
<szrhawaii> that didnt exist
<holycow> werdnum: setting up dual output via xorg.conf has always been an issue for me. there are so many settings its really hard to remember all the possibilites
<holycow> in the past i've resorted to finding someones working dualhead xorg file and playing with that or just using the nvidia program to do it
<holycow> gnomes resolution settings config isn't bad as of last release either
<werdnum> proprietary nvidia drivers won't suspend, IIRC
<holycow> werdnum: if you want ot know how to do it manually, the ubuntuforums.org thread on dual head is great
<holycow> it covers nvidia, ati and one other method
 * werdnum is too lazy, will just install proprietary drivers.
 * werdnum notes that this is why nobody uses linux on the desktop.
<hyper_ch> werdnum: yeah, nobody uses linux on the desktop... you're right on that
<ott0> if i wanted to view the source for a particular linux kernel function, what would be the best way to do it?
<JediatNight> Hi, i have a bin file which i want to execute in the bash shell. How do i run it as root?
<szrhawaii> anyone else any suggestions on how i can uninstall vmware
<werdnum> sudo ./Something.bin
<szrhawaii> huh
<JediatNight> werdnum: it says command not found
<ott0> i.e. i want to view the source for execl (at least i think it's a kernel function)
<holycow> szrhawaii: i told you already
<werdnum> JediatNight: you have to replace Something.bin with the name of the file :)
<holycow> sudo vmware-uninstall.pl
<hyper_ch> ott0: you'll have to download the source
<JediatNight> werdnum: I did
<holycow> type in vmware-<TAB> to see all the vmware commands
<werdnum> JediatNight: is it in your current directory?
<JediatNight> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.82-pkg1.run: command not found
<szrhawaii> it ddnt work holycow
<JediatNight> i want to run the above file
<holycow> szrhawaii: then do sudo updatedb && sudo locate vmware
<JediatNight> werdnum: Please see the error i got
<holycow> and delete all instances of vmware
<holycow> all done
<[Relic[> Is there a good image viewr for kubuntu 8.10, gwenview can't even sort by date far as I can tell and it has no text list menus either?
<ott0> hyper_ch: okay, thanks. too bad there's not a quicker way to search/view online or something
<werdnum> JediatNight: is it executable?
<szrhawaii> i found the uninstaller in my /usr/bin
<werdnum> ls -la ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.82-pkg1.run
<JediatNight> werdnum: yes
<werdnum> holycow: I added it as 'TwinView' in nvidia-settings, but no dice, it's still just blank.
<szrhawaii> thanks holy cow i found it
<holycow> werdnum: there is at least 3 things you ahveto setup in yoru xorg.conf file to get it to work
<holycow> that is only one
<JediatNight> werdnum: any suggestions?
<werdnum> holycow: what are the others? :)
<holycow> try doing nvidia-settings and see what it generates for your self
<JediatNight> it sucks that there isnt any root in kubuntu :/
<werdnum> JediatNight: paste the output of the command I gave you.
<DasKreech> [Relic[: digikam is a good image manager
<holycow> werdnum: i don't remember
<holycow> szrhawaii: no worries
<holycow> JediatNight: it actually doesn't
<dude1> sudo nvidia-settings
<DasKreech> [Relic[: Gwenview -> View -> Sort by -> date btw
<holycow> JediatNight: what sucks is users not wanting to learn about security
<JediatNight> ls -la ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.82-pkg1.run
<JediatNight> -rw------- 1 xyz  xyz 21092313 2008-12-15 00:00 ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.82-pkg1.run
<JediatNight> holycow: good point
<werdnum> JediatNight: it's not executable.
<JediatNight> should i do a chmod +x ?
<werdnum> holycow: As far as I can tell, it makes no changes at all.
<[Relic[> DasKreech: not on this version
<werdnum> JediatNight: if you want to run it, yes.
<holycow> werdnum: oh it does
<holycow> better backup your good one first, just in case
<JediatNight> i haev to exit x-server
<holycow> there is a save to x config file button make sure you save it
<JediatNight> will be back
<holycow> click it
<werdnum> holycow: ah, I didn't do that :)
<[Relic[> DasKreech: and unfortunately adept didn't bother with sort by alphabet so it is near impossible to find something w/o a name for it in the first place
<DasKreech> [Relic[: What version do you have?
<werdnum> holycow: it rewrites the config file, but it only writes one Screen section.
<werdnum> perhaps because I selected TwinView, rather than 'extra X screen'
<holycow> i don't have access to my work machine, i'd send yo mine
<holycow> i don't htink you actually setup dual screens them
<holycow> infact i know you didn't
<werdnum> I'm just trying to get my laptop screen replicated on my TV
<werdnum> so I can relax and watch some movies :)
<werdnum> restarting X, I haven't managed anything except making my normal screen horribly offset
<holycow> i understand but you aren't actually setting up dual screen
<szrhawaii> hey if my terminal keeps saying y and constantly doing that is that bad or should i just close the session out
<holycow> you are opening up the tools i'm asking you to, but when you go to the dual monitor section you aren't setting it up
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: It's a program
<DasKreech> it's called yes
<szrhawaii> should i leave it
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: ctrl+C should stop it
<holycow> note: i've had to play with it for a bit to get it to save/work
<DasKreech>  ^c
<szrhawaii> ok
<DasKreech> It will do that forever
<szrhawaii> ok that worked
<szrhawaii> i was hoping it would stop
<[Relic[> DasKreech: the current one for kde4 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~interpid1
<szrhawaii> but that worked thanks
<DasKreech> [Relic[: Ah I'm on KDe 4.2
<[Relic[> so how do I get that?
<werdnum> holycow: okay, I've opened up nvidia-settings.
<werdnum> What should I do there?
<holycow> xserver display configuration
<DasKreech> [Relic[: Topic
<holycow> set that up how you like
<User878> need basic info on partitioning a fresh instal of kubuntu.
<[Relic[> off to try that
<holycow> User878: what do you want to know?
<werdnum> holycow: now, I want to set it to TwinVIew?
<User878> 1  would like to set up a 3 partition setup.
<User878> have windoze on seperate HD
<User878> three partitions would be ... kubuntu, swap file, and extended partition that can be used by both windose and linux.
<holycow> sounds like you pretty well know everything you need for the setup
<ott0> what's the best software to view the linux kernel source?
<DasKreech> a text editor
<User878> i have very little experience with the setup o fkubuntu... no matter hoe basic/elementary.
<holycow> i'm not sure what to suggest except make sure to backup all your files first
<DasKreech> though a text viewer also works
<holycow> User878: you might want to just practice installing on a single hd
<holycow> and set your xp aside unti lyou get that down
<holycow> however just remember one thing
<User878> question is that i know nothing re: the different types of partitions used in linux.
<ott0> i'd like to be able to search for a function in all the files
<holycow> the ubuntu installer will detect windows and setup the bootloader to give youa windows boot option
<holycow> so its pretty automatic
<User878> should they all be primary partitions.
<holycow> if you want they can be
<holycow> but
<User878> should just the boot partition be primary?
<holycow> since you can only have 4 primary partitions you are going to run out
<holycow> so you can make whichever ones you want extended
<User878> what's the deal with people saving their linux boot and their root files in different partitions...
<holycow> well think of root kind of like c: on windows
<holycow> its wehere everything goes
<holycow> bootloader just happens to either go on the boot sector of the hd which is predefined
<szrhawaii> ok need help i downloaed the vmware then downloaded the one to get the workstations now the windows wont even open so i can actually use vmware
<holycow> and standardized
<holycow> or
<holycow> you can install it on its own /boot folder and put it on a partition
<holycow> for beginners its recommended to keep it simple, just put the bootloader on the boot sectors
<holycow> the installer will ask you, just say yes
<szrhawaii> vmware help
<szrhawaii> why isnt the screen opening
<szrhawaii> now
<werdnum> holycow: Okay, so I set it up with "CRT-0 clones Internal Display Panel"
<holycow> szrhawaii: what does that mean?
<holycow> what screen?
<werdnum> I saved to the X configuration file, and restarted X.
<holycow> werdnum: great
<werdnum> Still nothing up on the TV, though.
<holycow> did it recognize the tv while you were messing around?
<szrhawaii> i had downloaded the vmware player first then the workstation second terminal asked me to uninstall the previous version then to install the other version for the workstation now the application says its running then shuts off and doesnt run what should i do
<werdnum> holycow: what do you mean 'did it recognise the tv'?
<holycow> i'm thinking part of the problem might be the signal its sending to the tv and the tv can't display it
<holycow> but i'm not sure thats usually a problem i have with monitors not tvs
<werdnum> How would I determine whether that was the case?
<szrhawaii> i followed these steps now my vmware application isnt running https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<holycow> good question, i don't have a tv to test.  i think i got you as far as i can.
<silleme> holycow... sorry lost connection for a short bit.  Is there an easy way to modify grub boot loader so that Windose is first in boot order?  Am fairly proficient with win xp... however, linux(specifically ubuntu/kubuntu is very new to me.
<holycow> szrhawaii: well why don't you remove all instances of vmware first
<holycow> second
<werdnum> holycow: okay, thanks for the help.
<holycow> if you are installing server you will need the any-any patch to actually get it to build the modules
<szrhawaii> i did that earlier then reinstalled this one
<szrhawaii> should i uninstall this one again
<holycow> silleme: yes, modify ...
<holycow> ./boot/grub/menu.lst
<holycow> that file
<holycow> szrhawaii: well its not working an you don't know why and there is no way for me to tell what you did really
<holycow> so start clean
<szrhawaii> ok
<holycow> remove all instances of vm and make sure you have the correct any-any patch for your version of ubuntu/kernel
<szrhawaii> when i remove something how do i do a clean up of the uninstall data
<szrhawaii> apt-get autoclean or something like that
<holycow> well no
<holycow> you installed vmware using the vmware installer
<holycow> that COMPLETELY BYPASSES the package manager
<holycow> you only install that if it was from a .deb
<szrhawaii> right
<silleme> ok.. as said real tard when it comews to anything not windows.  modify that file...how??  use any particular console app?  do i just type the link and "edit"??
<holycow> you haveto manually rm all vmware files from your system
<holycow> as your vmware-uninstaller.pl doesn't seem to work
<DasKreech> ott0: Do you know the functions name?
<szrhawaii> man thats gonna take forever
<ott0> yeah, execl
<DasKreech> grep -r execl /dir/with/linuxsource | less
<gab3> if I want to repartition kubuntu to make room for a new windowz partition, what is the best way?
<holycow> kparted or gparted
<holycow> using a live cd
<gab3> ok that makes sense.
<gab3> but, when i reboot kubuntu
<gab3> it won't freak will it?
<holycow> backup your valuables beforehand
<gab3> it will regognize its new size and be OK?
<holycow> well depends on what you do
<gab3> here's what i need to do:
<ott0> weird, grep didn't return anything
<holycow> provided grub partition data points to the right places, the answer is no
<gab3> the partition /boot stays the same
<gab3> i need to shrink / by 10G
<shingi> What is the recommended media player for KDE
<gab3> format it as NTFS
<gab3> and install windows xp
<ott0> it does if i do grep -r exec dir
<gab3> shingi: so many of them - i like vlc...
<ott0> but if execl
<holycow> i don't remember how grub manages partitions, i think its uuids so i think it should be fine
<shingi> I have dragon player which is not playing *.mov files
<DasKreech> ott0: Isn't in the source then
<holycow> just backup your data, if you screw it up just install win first and reinstall ubuntu after and put your /home back
<gab3> sudo apt-cache search quicktime|less
<gab3> make sure you have the right codecs installed for quicktime
<DasKreech> shingi: add mov support to your engine
<shingi> I have always used GNOME and i recently changed to KDE
<DasKreech> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gab3> i love KDE 4.1, and have always preferred KDE to GNOME as a desktop environment
<gab3> what i'd like to know is why people seem to loathe kde
<holycow> shingi: in kde 4.x its dragon player but use wahtever works
<gab3> i don't get it =)
<holycow> vlc is the best of all of them really
<holycow> gab3: ignorance
<silleme> need instructions at the most basic level on how to edit menu.1st file... not at all familiar w/ syntax or layout of linux.  anyone know  of a very straight fwd guide avail on how to do this...
<holycow> gab3: lots of people loathe gnome as well
<holycow> same reason
<gab3> i don't loathe it, i just find it inferior
<gab3> i was disappointed when Sun picked GNOME for Solaris' replacement for CDE instead of CDE
<gab3> but it's ok
<DasKreech> silleme: Look in system settings there should be a nice GUI edior here
<ott0> DasKreech: any idea where it is implemented?
<holycow> i don't agree with its design and egnineering goals
<DasKreech> editor there
<gab3> screen refreshes with GTK also seem..slower
<gab3> KDE is rather complete
<DasKreech> ott0: nope sorry
<tboxmy> all...all, Kubuntu 8.10 had lots of probs.
<tboxmy> so dont be surprise if many ppl get turned off
<gab3> that's why we have apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<gab3> the only reason i need to install windows is because i have a terribly old video card and need to launch a direct3d app, reconfigure some things, write out a few files
<shingi> Ok, will install the kubuntu-restricted-extras and see what happens
<gab3> then i'll be done
<holycow> well the users that are put off by kde 4.x issues are the same users that are put off by linux issues in general
<szrhawaii> it asked me if i wanted to switch to a newer version but then the terminal recommended not to now the thing said execution aborted
<gab3> and can run xp within virtualbox again
<holycow> they refuse to pay for anything and demand that even free stuff fulfills their every whim
<holycow> i don't sympathise with that crowd at all
<DasKreech> holycow: Not fully true but a close approximation
<gab3> you know, i really prefer freebsd for many things. what sold me on *buntu were a few things:
<holycow> i am broadstroking, indeed
<gab3> the debian package system is the best i've encountered;
<tboxmy> holycow: not really...e.g. bluetooth support, dolphin cant zip/unzip files with right click.
<gab3> well actually that's mostly it.
<zeth_> is there a gnupg plugin for Kmail?
<gab3> heh.
<holycow> tboxmy: see thats EXACTLY the perfect example
<holycow> you didn't do you research
<holycow> ITS NOT FUCKING DONE
<gab3> also i am glad I can do:
<tboxmy> doesnt detect powershot camera for usage
<holycow> does that help?
<gab3> apt-get install firefox
<DasKreech> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tboxmy> I know its not complete
<gab3> and not get "iceweasel"
<silleme> daskreech:  k.  i dont recall there being a editor on my previous version of kubuntu.  also, are editors specific to say kde vs gnome layout??   one uses grub as bootloader.. the other uses a diferent loder, no?
<holycow> then stop point out really stupid things
<DasKreech> silleme: Nope Grub for all
<Tamagotono> I am wondering how stable KDE 4.2 Beta is.  Any major show stoppers?
<tboxmy> holycow: but those who wanted to consider will have probs
<holycow> no
<holycow> that an example of people NOT DOING THEIR RESEARCH
<DasKreech> Tamagotono: No show stoppers some annoyances please find as many as yo ucan and help them be gone by final release :)
<holycow> its ane xample of users not wanting to understand that they are part of the development process
<gab3> KDE, IMHO, is the easiest to  use, most comprehensive, best desktop environment in computing period, second ONLY to Mac OSX
<holycow> well i don't agree with that
<holycow> maybe for you
<tboxmy> holycow: being part of a development process is one thing
<holycow> users tend to find things that fit their needs according to different criteria
<holycow> i hear some people like windows
<holycow> tboxmy: no its not
<gab3> i like windows...
<holycow> it has everything to do with expectations
<Tamagotono> DasKreech: Thanks, I will try it out.  I don't mind annoyances, but I still need to be able to get my work done.  :)
<gab3> XP..2003..2008
<gab3> i can't stand vista.
<holycow> if you come fromwindows and expect to get everything for free and be treated like a customer
<DasKreech> Tamagotono: No problems so far
<zeth_> anyone know about a plugin for Kmail that allows you to work with GnuPG?
<gab3> and as a server, and I do windows server admin for a living
<holycow> then you are indeed going to be dissapointed
<gab3> i can't stand windows
<gab3> "The device failed to start"
<gab3> no lspci
<holycow> you come here expecting to learn and particapate, then you will be pleasantly surprised
<gab3> no /proc
<DasKreech> zeth_: I think there is one check #kontact
<tboxmy> yes, those who have used gnome did find basic needs are provided, but not in Kubuntu 8.10
<szrhawaii> how do i change my gcc from 4.2.3 to the 4.2.4 version
<gab3> KDE makes me want to learn C++ so i can contribute
<DasKreech> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<tboxmy> gab3: good for you!
<szrhawaii> i have hardy
<gab3> oh, here's a question i wanted to ask you guys--
<DasKreech> !info gcc hardy
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.62ubuntu6)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<gab3> (k)ubuntu's packages are compiled for what targets with i386?
<szrhawaii> see it says 4.2.3 but the vmware wants 4.2.4
<gab3> are they like windows binaries, and compiled for say, the highest available and include code for lesser CPUs or
<szrhawaii> how do i get to that
<DasKreech> i386 from the normal repos x86_64 on the 64 bit repos
<DasKreech>  there are powerpc repos as well I think
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: Ahmm check backports
<szrhawaii> how do i do that
<DasKreech> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<silleme> can anyone recommend a "ok, you are stupid and need remedial kubuntu 101" site.
<silleme> the above is just too much to try to understand after 25 yrs of pure windose use....
<holycow> silleme: there really is no such thing
<holycow> just start using it
<holycow> i find the 2 / 2/ 2 rule applies to the average user
<silleme> i have been kinda using it.  but using its apps and understanding its syntax are 2 diff things.
<holycow> 2 days to learn where stuff is, 2 weeks to get most questions answered, 2 months to solidify a good workflow where you no longer haveto ask questions to do things and just do them
<holycow> during the whole process and after its just look it up on google
<holycow> what syntax are you talking about specifically?
<silleme> for me 2weeks 2 months and 2 yrs...
<holycow> there isno need to use terminal, we use it just because its faster for most things
<silleme> well for example edit grub.
<holycow> well thats not exactly a beginner thing, is it?
<holycow> why are you editing grub when you are just learning the os?
<holycow> thats a system admin task, not a user task
<silleme> you said i should modify the 1st file.
<holycow> no, you asked where it is
<holycow> i told you
<holycow> or rather which
<holycow> so the problem you are running into is that you are mixing system admin things with user things
<holycow> a regular user is not expected tonoodle around in sys admin tasks
<holycow> however as you are we'll help
<silleme> edit using console?  what command to edit?
<holycow> do kdesu kate /boot/grub/blahblah and edit the file
<holycow> when you are done hit ctrl/s
<holycow> you can use console but instead invoke kate for your first time
<holycow> as per example above
<holycow> it will be easier =
<holycow> you can learn nano and emacs later
<silleme> k.  will try.  specifically how to change the order OSs in loader.... meaning how to indicate a particular OS as ebing the new default??
<holycow> thats just the first one in that file
<szrhawaii> do i put this file in the third party software in my package manager deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<DaSkreech> silleme: Got through>
<DaSkreech> ?
<szrhawaii> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<silleme> reason for wanting to change the default OS on a multiboot system... want to change default from feisty fawn to win xp.... sometimes need to access a particular pc remotely from a primarily xp network.  unless i am physically there to manually select xp, this pc always boots in linux... feisty fawn.  real hassle manually choosing xp on this pc.
<holycow> thats fine, its just not considered a user level thing
<holycow> remember, windows doesn't even understand if another os is present at all
<holycow> so you are kinda ahead of the curve there
<DaSkreech> silleme: What's your menu.lst look like ?
<holycow> silleme: remember the general idea is that a user just accepts what is there and learns how to use the preconfigured os, an admin changes the way an os behaves
<szrhawaii> where is the source.list located
<silleme> no... guess not.  well will attempt modification.
<holycow> part of a windows users frustrations with linux has to do without understanding that difference
<silleme> DaSkreech:  Dont know what it looks like. presently on my laptop running xp.  will be getting off to boot my multibooot monster of a pc
<DaSkreech> silleme: ok It's a pretty simple procedure
<sushil> hi
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<silleme> will rejoin group hopefully soon.. and hopefully dont crap out grub.  i guess thte cool thing with linux is tha tone can always reinstal grub.. not so with windose.  corrupt or loose nt loader and that's it. you're SOL... will try mod nwo.   thanks guys...
<holycow> you got it
<DaSkreech> silleme: you can reinstall that with a WIndows CD
<silleme> DaSkreech:  yeah, I know.... in theory..... have messed with my pcs enough to know i am capable of really messing up my systems.  Not to mention that it helps when one has fully functional windos CDs to reinstall from....  :)
<silleme> will be back soon... i hope...
<szrhawaii> is anyone home
<DaSkreech> nope
<ActionParsnip> nar, no ones here mate
<szrhawaii> ok hey i did the backports and i am wondering what to do now in order to get the 4.2.4 gcc instead of the 4.2.3
<ActionParsnip> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<szrhawaii> i have hardy
<szrhawaii> i just need to know if i upgrade to the 4.2.4 do i need to uninstall the 4.2.3
<Tamagotono> DaSkreech: I just installed 4.2 and realized that the quickaccess plasmoid is not avialable as it requires libplasma2 but there are broken packages.  I googled it but only found a few others who were complaining about it.  Have you heard of a workaround to get it installed and working?
<szrhawaii> what is the pastebin url
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: shouldnt do, the new one should just go over the top
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<szrhawaii> ok
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: apt-get install gcc
<szrhawaii> can you help with this right here http://paste.ubuntu.com/85463/
<DaSkreech> Tamagotono: Requries code changes at this time. Put it in a bug report
<szrhawaii> the funny thing it says im at the newest version but it still says i am running 4.2.3
<szrhawaii> but when i check my manager it says 4.2.4
<szrhawaii> its wierd
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: sudo apt-get --purge remove gcc; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install gcc
<holycow> where does kde store trash files again?
<Tamagotono> DaSkreech: I'll do that.  Love the new look of 4.2!  Looks like it still has the "plasma crash with network but no internet" problem.
<DaSkreech> Tamagotono: Where does that happen?
<szrhawaii> now its strictly back at 4.2.3
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<holycow> oh i local, danke
<szrhawaii> so it still says 4.2.3 on my terminal and 4.2.4 in my adept manager so which one is correct
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: not sure, does it say 4.2.4 is installed or is installable?
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: try: gcc --version
<szrhawaii> on my terminal it says 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6
<szrhawaii> but when i look at adept it says 4.2.4 on all of them
<szrhawaii> it says 4.2.4
<szrhawaii> should i reboot
<tim__> =_=
<Tamagotono> DaSkreech: if you have a plasmoid that requires internet access, like comic or weather plasmoid, then connect to a network but no internet access (like a hotspot that you have to click on an agreement page before connecting to the internet) when the widgets cant get their data, plasma crashes.
<szrhawaii> still not sure whats going down with this vmware man its saying the same thing over again
<DaSkreech> silleme: how are you doing?
<subhash> is there an Indian channel in this server?
<DaSkreech> Tamagotono: ok was that reported on bugs.kde.org ?
<DaSkreech> subhash: Huh?
<subhash> never mind
<subhash> I am new to IRC... that was a stupid question I asked. sorry
<DaSkreech> subhash: Might not be. What do you want
<subhash> I am looking for some discussion on ICAP servers
<DaSkreech> I'm ignorant on that :) what are ICAP servers ?
<subhash> well, just a light weight version of http
<subhash> to serve specific client requests
<subhash> is there a room that discusses servers?
<silleme> DaSkreech:   hiya... ok i guess. did nto ralize was that easy to edit this file.  much like windos boot.ini.....  one problem.  i guess by default ALL system files are read only.  how to make them write accessiblein order to save my 1st file??
<DaSkreech> subhash: #lighthttpd
<DaSkreech> silleme: how did you edit it?
<subhash> ok thanks Das
<subhash> bye
<silleme> using kate.
<Tamagotono> DaSkreech: I have not reported it (it wasnt until this evening that I figured out how to phrase it) and I am looking for a filed bug now.  If I cannot find one, I'll file one myself.
<silleme> but file is in read only mode... :(
<DaSkreech> silleme: Is kate still open ?
<tim__> :[
<DaSkreech> Tamagotono: Great :0
<DaSkreech> :-)
<silleme> in other room... but yes...
<tim__> hai
<DaSkreech> silleme: you can save it in your ~ and then copy it across
<DaSkreech> tim__: hi
<DaSkreech> silleme: Want help with that?
<tim__> is the new release worth getting
<silleme> ok.  but wont original 1st file resist overwrite if folder/orig file in read only mode
<silleme> ?
<DaSkreech> silleme: Not when you do it the way I tell you to :)
<DaSkreech> tim__: possibly but equally possibly not
<tim__> hmmm what an ambiguous answer
<silleme> DaSkreech:  k...yes pls...
<DaSkreech> silleme: when you save it in your home dir you can then type in a terminal sudo mv /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst~ && sudo mv ~/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaSkreech> silleme: It will ask you for a password. That's your password that you use to login
<DaSkreech> tim__: Its fairly correct though. For some people the upgrade is worth it for some people it's pain
<DaSkreech> I can't tell you which one you are
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: if it aint broke...
<DaSkreech> Linux is always broken
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: well ive seen folks with glorious hardy installs that work great then upgrade and then they moan
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: its my mantra for PCs
<tim__> are you a ubuntu pro mr. DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: Works well
<DaSkreech> tim__: Ironically yes I am
<DaSkreech> I get paid by Linux :-)
<tim__> >:O
<tim__> could you help me figure something out then? :D
<DaSkreech> Maybe
<holycow> so
<tim__> well im using ubuntu 8.04 on a sont laptop
<tim__> sony*
<tim__> and im trying to get the built in motion eye cam working
<tim__> but i cant
<szrhawaii> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tim__> ive googled around but still cant figure out what im doing right/wrong :[
<holycow> with the new ubunt defaults of Documents and Music being in ~/ and with the desktop plasmoid not having the file view by default ...
<DaSkreech> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> tim__: run lsusb and an ID will be shown, websearch for that ID
<holycow> should we ... or even CAN WE delete the Desktop folder without deletirous effect?
<tim__> it doesnt show on lsusb though
<DaSkreech> You pretty much can always delete the Desktop folder
<tim__> :(
<DaSkreech> Nothing requires it to be there to work
<DaSkreech> Might just get recreated is all
<holycow> lets test
<tim__> my cam doesnt show up on that search
<tim__> sigh :C
<tim__> DAMN YOU LINUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUX
<ActionParsnip> tim__: have you tried websearching for: ubuntu sony <model name here>
<silleme> DaSkreech:  error give n stating -   mv: cannot stat '/boot/grub/menu.1st' : No such file or directory
<tim__> yeah nothing really showing ActionParsnip
<DaSkreech> silleme: is there a /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ActionParsnip> tim__: what make / model is it?
<tim__> song vgn-cr515
<tim__> sony*
<silleme> ha ha ....
<DaSkreech> silleme: that's not 1st it's lst
<silleme> DaSkreech:  is that a one or an el.??
<DaSkreech> el
<DaSkreech> like list
<silleme> mmmmm.
<DaSkreech> but missing an eye
<silleme> will try again....
<DaSkreech> silleme: do you know tab ?
<DaSkreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaSkreech> You can use it to complete names on the command line for you
<ActionParsnip> tim__: try this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8416
<ActionParsnip> tim__: it might fly
<DaSkreech> Tamagotono: Found it?
<tim__> hmm alot of that seems really advanced for me, since the links they provided are 404'd ActionParsnip
<tim__> but i think i will post there and see if i can get help from them :D
<silleme> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<silleme> !tab das no... fairly new to irc as well not familiar w/ tab
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaSkreech> silleme: on the command line if you start typing the name of something when you press tab it will finish it for you
<ActionParsnip> tim__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85475/
<DaSkreech> silleme: in IRC if you start typing my name and press tab it will finish it for you as well
<silleme> DaSkreech:  Not familiar w/ !tab will try... :}
<szrhawaii> !gcc 4.2.4
<DaSkreech> silleme: Did the command work?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcc 4.2.4
<silleme> DaSkreech:  ok tab command down...
<silleme> allow me a stupid ?? ... looks like i now have a modified menu.lst~ file
<silleme> but lost a menu.lst file in the process.
<silleme> command typed generated a similar error.. i think i figured it out. will try again
<holycow> silleme: so it worked?
<DaSkreech> silleme: What error ?
<holycow> oh i was scrolled way up
<holycow> heh
<holycow> i guess it didn't
<szrhawaii> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<szrhawaii> !g++
<silleme> holycow:  no... still giving similar errors.  sure it is just simple syntax.
<silleme> will try again.
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: build-essential
<Ketrel> I downloaded some widgets from kde-look, and then compiled them, however, they're not showing up in the add widgets dialog, did I miss some step
<Ketrel> I did "cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4", then "make", then "sudo make install"
<silleme> DaSkreech:  sille question... at one time I had a menu.lst file in my  /boot/grub/folder as well as a menu.lst~ file.  the menu.lst file has disappeared on me and changes appear to be reflected in menu.lst    which is teh temporary file the lst or the lst~  ?
<DaSkreech> the ~
<DaSkreech> When you edit a file the original gets copied to filename~
<DaSkreech> If something went horribly wrong just mv the ~ back to the original filename and you have it back unedited
<DaSkreech> its a cheap backup plan
<silleme> so the ~ is the backup file??
<silleme> or the file tha tsystem uses..
<holycow> backup
<DaSkreech> the backup
<Bou> when is this backup cleaned?
<holycow> never
<Bou> ahah I see
<Bou> so actually every doc edited is duplicated?
<holycow> depends on the software
<holycow> in emacs and  nano yes
<Bou> ok
<Bou> I learn things everyday..
<silleme> DaSkreech:  ok... i think that i got it to copy just fine in the boot/grub file with the required modifications... for the benefit of learning, why are most things done in terminal preceded with sudo.  also what is mv? and finally, the above change occured without the system asking for my password.  is that messed up?
<holycow> mv = move
<DaSkreech> silleme: if you need to change something that requires higher privileges than you have you use sudo
<DaSkreech> it stands for superuser do
<DaSkreech>  so you can do things as if you were a super user
<DaSkreech> mv is the short for move
<DaSkreech> and no that's ok if you had put it in once before the system will remember it and not keep asking you (unlike Vista)
<robin0800> silleme: sudo stays in force for about 15 mins.
<silleme> k.. but if system is mine, am only user on this system, should i not always have administrator or superuser priveleges on my pc?
<holycow> hell no
<holycow> you should always run as a restricted user
<holycow> first: to protect you from you
<holycow> second: to protect you from running infected binaries
<silleme> :} but that is how one learns...
<holycow> actually no
<silleme> infected binaries....?
<holycow> thats how one learns on windows
<holycow> not a proper multiuser system
<silleme> thats why i am switching to linux based OS
<silleme> too many windows STDS
<silleme> holycow: DaSkreech:                 will give my pc a boot up.  if by any chance i screwed up my grub... it is easily repaired using instal disk and terminal right?
<birnisson> I have kde4 on two machines and on both when I open a window I often get a noise rectangle at first. any workaround?
<holycow> for various values of 'easily' ... yes
<DaSkreech> silleme: It's easily repaired by editing grub on the fly but yes easy to fix
<holycow> birnisson: good question, i have been wondering about that too
<birnisson> uhm, let me ask in kde
<silleme> thanks guys. will give another go...
<holycow> its nice to run into people that want to learn
<holycow> http://www.cgcookie.com/articles/blender-unwrap-uvs-on-human-head
<holycow> oops wrong window
<RobertMB> hey any any of you guys know how to remove the XFCE4 panels when playing a game besides setting them to auto hide?
<hypnosis> hi - what version of kde did hardy come with?
<DaSkreech> 3.5.9
<rogan> !
<scott_> help
<scott_> oops, sorry
<hypnosis> thank you
<hypnosis> chalcedony ?
<hypnosis> do i know you from another network... ?
<stefanjrklb> hi :)
<stefanjrklb> Do you know how can I mount my mouse?
<gasquetfan> hi
<wangyantao> mount mouse??
<stefanjrklb> i mean ....
<stefanjrklb> when I connecting my mouse to usb it is now working
<stefanjrklb> and I don't know what to do
<stefanjrklb> I have normal mouse now wireless
<wangyantao> oh i don't know either
<elwood> hi, i have some akonadi troubles on kde-neon, intrepid
<stefanjrklb> thxx :)
<birnisson> how are 4.2 beta 2 packages looking? :)
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> i have installed 7.10 on the following Hardware: http://rafb.net/p/lYnIcY90.html but grub can't find any disks, so it still uses xp boot loader :( do you guys have any idea how i can fix it?
<Nobody13> XD
<ActionParsnip> super quiet today
<manish> Please help me share my drive on the network...
<peabody> I added a startup script to /etc/init.d to start and stop a service, but I don't see in the documentation how to automatically start on boot and stop on shutdown
<peabody> can someone point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<manish> How do i do it... I have tried installing samba but i think there is some problem with the permissions
<peabody> I don't want it to start up when I start my session, I want it to start at boot
<peabody> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<manish> ActionParsnip... How do i share my folder in the network
<manish> tried installing samba but some problems with the permissions
<peabody> !shutdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown
<peabody> so /etc/rc.local answers part one of my question
<peabody> how about stopping the service on shutdown so I can have a clean exit?
<ActionParsnip> manish: sudo smbpaaswd <your username> <smae password as you login with>
<peabody> !exit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit
<peabody> hmm
<manish> what will it do actionparsnip
<manish> Sorry ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> manish: make a username and pass for authentication
<ActionParsnip> manish: i can give you my smb.conf if you want and you can see how easy it is to confiure
<manish> so what happens when i do that... ? does it share the drive or does it give me root access into the computer
<ActionParsnip> manish: http://pastebin.com/f54a89ff7
<ActionParsnip> manish: you dont share drives, you can share folders
<peabody> would it go in the rc0 script?
<manish> sorry so this command will help me share folder in the network... and then where do i write the name of the folder to be shared... or I follow the same procedure i was following earlier... ie.. right click on the folder choose share and then click the check boxes and then add permissions automatically and then its done.. Earlier it was not getting done after the final stage.. It said that permissions could not be granted automatically
<manish> so now tyHow do i do it... I have tried installing samba but i think there is some problem with the permissions typing this command and then following the old procedure will help me right??
<ActionParsnip> manish: ive never done it with gui, i always edit the conf file, just add entrys like the bottom of mine and it will share nicely, the entry in the brackets is the share name, the rest is self explanatory, when you connect you will be challenged for a password which you set when you smbpasswd'd you will then have the access you specify in the conf file
<ActionParsnip> manish: sudo apt-get install samba && kdesudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<buntuDK> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zer0o> hi guys after scanning the system with clam antivirus there are 3 files "_2nxw.cfs" etc in the folder "home/user/.strigi/clucene/.." that the antivir couldn't scan cuz of their size. what are these files? what is strigi? and clucene? can i just get rid of them by deleting them? thanks
<Ketrel> I noticed on kde look theres a section for plasma themes, how does one use them?
<Bou> Ketrel: if no answer here you can try asking on #plasma maybe
<Bou> or even #kde
<tkstka> need help.. How to re install kde4.1. I want to remove old info from kde. So what do I delete so the same settings dont get installed?
<vge> tkstka: how things look should be in your home folder in a .kde folder, can't give you more specific info thou :/
<tkstka> It says there is nothing on /home/.kde
<tkstka> :o
<vge> try /home/_username_/.kde
<tkstka> k
<vge> why not just use different username when reinstalling and you should have brand new install as kde settings are user based
<vge> u can then remove the old user from kde after reintall
<tkstka> there are two different kde folders
<tkstka> kde4
<tkstka> and kde
<tkstka> both have files
<tkstka> do I need to delete both
<tkstka> ?
<tkstka> 1. Install or reinstall kubuntu-desktop using aptitude, (not apt-get or synaptic). Aptitude remembers all the packages installed when you install a metapackage like kubuntu-desktop.
<tkstka> 2. Purge (ie completely uninstall) kubuntu-desktop with aptitude. As you installed using aptitude this will now uninstall all the packages you have just installed
<tkstka> I found that from google
<tkstka> so how do I use aptitude?
<tkstka> I'm newbie
<vge> like you would use apt-get
<vge> but i need to get back to my real work ;)
<tkstka> sure
<rniamo> hi, which soft to downlaod by torrent, ktorrent doesn't work for me ?
<stefanjrklb> Hi
<ActionParsnip> yo
<david_> I broke Adpet!
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<david_> *Adept
<david_> Thanks!
<stefanjrklb> Do you know why my usb mouse when I am connecting it to my usb port isn't working ?
<stefanjrklb> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<stefanjrklb> and what is this X ?
<stefanjrklb> what I need ?
<stefanjrklb> sorry but I am new :/
<ibrar> how to run kscope on kbuntu 8.10
<ibrar> i am getting error
<ibrar> kscope: error while loading shared libraries: libkateinterfaces.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> ibrar: apt-file search libkateinterfaces.so.0
<ActionParsnip> ibrar: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/universe-bugs/2008-November/024811.html
<ibrar> let me check
<ibrar> thanks budies
<ibrar> it help and now i am able to run kscope
<ActionParsnip> awesome
<ActionParsnip> !info kscope
<ubottu> kscope (source: kscope): source editing environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (intrepid), package size 1492 kB, installed size 2360 kB
<ivan__> Здраствуйте. Есть ли рабочий репозитарий для установки kde 3 в 8,10?
<ActionParsnip> !ru | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ivan__> Спасибо
<vano-sie72> Есть ли рабочий репозитарий для установки kde3 в 8.10?
<eagles0513875> !ru | vano-sie72
<ubottu> vano-sie72: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<eagles0513875> anyone else having issues with knetworkmanager not picking up wifi networks or being able to search for them
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: not used t here dude, sorry
<eagles0513875> its ok
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you could try wifi-radar
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip ill try it out if that works ill file bug agains knetworkmanager
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: ive always edited /etc/network/interfaces file
<Guest73880> hey
<Alti1> does anyone have some tome to help a beginer out?
<Alti1> i have ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop installed, and i'd like to upgrade both to the newest stable version (with kde 4)
<Alti1> installed ubuntu few months ago, so i think the version i have is outdated, but not sure which one i have
<tkstka> so how do I get that nice cube thing when I press alt tab
<tkstka> ?
<ActionParsnip> Alti1: run lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | tkstka
<ubottu> tkstka: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Xand3r> hi
<Xand3r> i applied that the kde color scheme shuld use in non kde apps
<Xand3r> but in qt or gtk apps the color isnt changed everry were
<Xand3r> what could be the issue?
<Xand3r> i am using KDE 4.1.2 and the gtk-qt-engin
<ibrar_> Hello, I have just setup kbuntu 8.10
<ibrar_> and download firefox
<ibrar_> firefox tabs are not properly render on my machine
<JontheEchidna> ibrar_: try this theme: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<ibrar_> let me try
<gustavonarea> Hello. I'm trying to upgrade to KDE 4.2 but I'm running into a dependencies problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85588/
<gustavonarea> how can I fix that?
<ibrar_> It works now
<gustavonarea> this error message is more clear: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85590/
<ibrar_> thanks <JontheEchidna>
<Salze> gustavonarea: cd /var/cache/apt/archives && sudo dpkg -i --force-all *.deb
<Salze> gustavonarea: That's what worked for me.
<Salze> sudo apt-get -f install afterwards
<Salze> Then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gustavonarea> Salze: thanks! it seems to be working
<Salze> Glad to have helped. :-)
<gukk_devel> Dolphin shows under Network , no Workgroup found , otherhand Sama can find one . whats wrong
<gustavonarea> Salze: the first command seems to be installing those .deb packages from A to Z, over and over again. Is that normal?
<Salze> Yes.
<gustavonarea> ok, thanks
<Salze> I was very astonished, too. But like I said: it worked for me in that same situation...so I hope it will work for you, too.
<leinad_> hi anlle
<ibrar_> Can i make my bottom pannel tiny like in 8.04
<JontheEchidna> ibrar_: open the panel config bar by clicking on the panel config button on the right of the panel
<JontheEchidna> then either drag the edge of the bar (like a window) in KDE 4.1
<JontheEchidna> or in KDE 4.2 there should be a "height" button you can drag
<geurt> hello
<jasminpc> does anybady knows how to lunch vmware
<eagles0513875> jasminpc all i can tell you its super buggy for kubuntu or at least i know people who have had issues getting it to work
<eagles0513875> !info virtualbox | jasminpc
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in intrepid
<AltinT> ok so I'm on Hardy, I installed both kubuntu-kde4-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, but still it's not looking anything like kde 4 ... anyone any ideas?
<gustavonarea> Please tell me that in KDE 4.2 Beta 1, my previous KDE 4 wallets (in kwalletmanager) are not lost
<Salze> They are not lost.
<gustavonarea> If not, then how can I re-enable them? kwalletmanager has no wallet available
<Salze> I don't know that - it just worked for me.
<ibrar__> actually it does not make it tiny drags it down and I cannot see half of the bar :(
<AltinT> can anyone tell me how to upgrade from kde 3.5 to 4? i'm running ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop ...
<Salze> AltinT: Which version of ubuntu?
<AltinT> 8.0.4 (hardy)
<Salze> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2
<AltinT> thanks man, checking it now
<pronoy> like gedit in gnome which is the best editor in kde ?
<trappist> pronoy: I'm a vim man, but if I use a graphical editor, I use kate
<Bou> +1 on kate
<Salze> I don't think there is such a thing as a "best editor". I like kate, too.
<genii> "best" is subjective. But as gedit comes standard in gnome, kate comes standard in kde
<pronoy> trappist: to edit files like xorg.conf what command do i have to issue in the cli ? kate xorg.conf ?
<genii> No
<trappist> pronoy: more like gksudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genii> trappist: <cough> kdesu
<trappist> oops!
<trappist> kdesu :)
<trappist> thx genii
<pronoy> genii trappist :) works with just sudo as well :D
<trappist> pronoy: there's some reason to not do that.  I forget what it is.
<pronoy> genii: can you tell ?
<vbgunz> does anyone know why, my shortcut mappings in the menu editor don't work?
<Salze> I guess it's about the settings files not having the correct ownership afterwards.
<genii> pronoy: If you use sudo with graphical applications, it is not smart enough to leave permissions of application configs and so on alone. If you use kdesu or gksu it won't do this
<trappist> Salze: sudo vim causes the same problems if the first time you use vim it's as root... messes up permissions on ~/.viminfo
<genii> Salze: Yes
<pronoy> genii: tx ?
<pronoy> genii: thanks i meant :)
<genii> pronoy: np
<genii> I think there is still a factoid on the subject
<genii> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<vbgunz> if you guys have yakuake and enjoy vim, check out my script http://dpaste.com/hold/99271/
<gustavonarea> Salze: since kwalletmanager is working for you, can you please tell me what package you're using: "kwalletmanager" or "kwalletmanager-kde4"?
<Salze> kwalletmanager
<Salze> I don't even have an kwalletmanager-kde4 in my repositories.
<Guest80971> great, i got kde to work :p
<Guest80971> eu, how do i show the desktop? the button to minimize all windows is gone...
<ubsafder> how can i troubleshoot my sound systeme on kubuntu 8.1
<Salze> gustavonarea: maybe you mixed different kde versions from different repositories?
<ubsafder> i looking at youtube but i get no sound
<gustavonarea> Saize: Possibly. The only KDE4-specific I see is: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<gustavonarea> is that OK?
<gustavonarea> I had one that contained the word "experimental". I don't know what happened to it
<gustavonarea> (ignore my last message, it's still there)
<gustavonarea> should I remove http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/ if I have http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/ ?
<gustavonarea> (I'm using intrepid)
<Salze> I don't know whether you "should". I just have the later one (experimental), not the first one (members).
<Salze> <- using Intrepid, too.
<gustavonarea> Salze: Thanks. I'm going to see if this is the problem
<Salze> I hope it helps.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<denier> Hey guys just had a quick question. I recently created a l2tp vpn on my linux box so I can connect to it when I am on a insecure wifi access point. I just wanted to make sure of one thing. If someone else was connected to the wifi accespoint, could they see to what ips or websites I was connected to? (or could that be seen in the accespoints/routers logs? I mean all the data is supposed to be encrypted through the vpn, but will they be able to see to what
<denier> addresses i am connected or only the vpns addres? thanks
<Pici> !crosspost | denier
<ubottu> denier: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<_jabba> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Ketrel> With the network manager in 8.10, why can't I have more than one wireless network as autoconnect?
<gustavonarea> Is there any KDE 4.2 Beta packages maintainer around? With the help of somebody at #kde, I've found a bug on one of the packages
<genii> File a bug report at LaunchPad
<gustavonarea> kwalletmanager doesn't work on my computer because the "kwalletd" application is not included in "kdelibs-bin": http://paste.chrisarndt.de/paste/850ba77d66c8447abf2f291b8bb75425
<gustavonarea> genii: according to <http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58>: "There probably will be many bugs with this release and it is recommended that you do not file bug reports against the packages in this release. If you come across any issue which may be packaging related, it is recommended that you join the Kubuntu IRC channel (#kubuntu on irc.freenode.net) and query those in the channel for assistance."
<gustavonarea> That's why I don't open a ticket for this
<genii> gustavonarea: Talk then to the people in #ubuntu+1 or in #kubuntu-devel about this, the channel here is for support issues
<gustavonarea> genii: cool, thanks, I didn't know about it
<genii> gustavonarea: np
<BluesKaj> gustavonarea, perhaps even #kde
<gustavonarea> BluesKaj: They told me it was a bug in the Kubuntu package
<BluesKaj> sure it is :)
<BluesKaj> they just don't know how to fix it
<zer0o> any application to dub a movie?
<BluesKaj> dvdrip
<zer0o> dvdrip?
<BluesKaj> it's one of them
<gustavonarea> Key combinations Alt+F2 and Ctrl+Esc, for example, don't work on KDE 4.2 Beta 1. Is this specific to the Kubuntu packages?
<Tm_T> gustavonarea: no idea, I live in svn-trunk and those works
<gribouille> there is something totally weired
<gribouille> apt-file search /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindXine.cmake yields kdebase-runtime-data: /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindXine.cmake
<gribouille> but dpkg -L kdelibs5-dev | egrep '^/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindXine.cmake$' yields nothing
<gribouille> I meant dpkg -L kdebase-runtime-data | egrep '^/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindXine.cmake$' yields nothing
<apadox> how to write script(alias) that will run amarok konversation kopete ? i allready know where to put alias and scripts
<Guest29108> how do i make kde4 show my desktop icons?
<TimS> nVidia hates me.
<TimS> Is anyone else having trouble with 177?
<ericdt> Hi, I installed kde 3.2, used it for 1 day. After  configuring the clock widget, plasma crashed
<ericdt> tryed to remove .kde and .kderc
<ericdt> kde now start with a blank screen
<ericdt> with default walpeper
<ericdt> wallpaper
<ericdt> I can open Konsole
<ericdt> executing plasma do not work
<ericdt> Any Idea ?
<BluesKaj> TimS, which nvidia card?
<TimS> 7300gs
<BluesKaj> TimS, wait a sec
<TimS> Okay
<BluesKaj> TimS, check adept with nvidia 7300GS, you'll find this binary xorg driver called version 96
<TimS> Hmm
<TimS> Have they dropped 7300gs support?
<BluesKaj> no the 7300gs is listed
<TimS> Hmm
<TimS> BluesKaj: 7300 GS is listed on the lastest one too.
<TimS> Thats silley.
<TimS> It seems to get my monitor with the wrongs settings :r
<BluesKaj> are you using the restricted driver ?
<TimS> Yeah
<BluesKaj> so what's happening ?
<White_Pelican> is there any possibility of having kde 4.2 beta 1 available for users of hardy?
<peabody> I've got a question, I'm looking to upload via ftp new files that are added to a directory, but I want to also be able to filter exclusions... does anyone know a good software for this?
<peabody> or is this straight up shell scripting
<TimS> BluesKaj: At the moment I am on 800x600 and that  the highest resolution it sees, it cant detect 1280x1024
<TimS> And editing xorg doesn't help :/
<TimS> Let me restart.
<BluesKaj> ok, what's your monitor's native resolution ?
<TimS> 1280x1024
<JontheEchidna> White_Pelican: no, we don't have the resources to maintain 4.2 packages for three versions of kubuntu
<TimS> back in a sec
<White_Pelican> 3 versions?
<JontheEchidna> hardy, intrepid and jaunty
<White_Pelican> oh wait, intrepid and jaunty
<White_Pelican> forgot about the new one
<newbie_kubuntu> hi, plz help me to use HyperPanel
<White_Pelican> JontheEchidna, I know it would be painful (hehe) but could I compile it?
<JontheEchidna> I suppose
<White_Pelican> and if so, is there a specific order to it?
<White_Pelican> or just use all the source available on kde.org?
 * JontheEchidna finds build instructions
<JontheEchidna> White_Pelican: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<BluesKaj> jaunty ...how lame is that for an OS moniker ? :)
<White_Pelican> ty jon
<White_Pelican> what's in a name?
<gustavonarea> one last question regarding my problem: is the a command I can run to reinstall the whole KDE 4.2 system? apachelogger was right and now I can't even check my emails because kontact and kmail crash on startup
<SC0RP> hi all
<gustavonarea> s/is the a command/is there a command
<BluesKaj> White_Pelican, a rose by any other name ..... but jaunty ...gawd
<Guest95077> hey
<White_Pelican> what would you have picked?
<TimS> BluesKaj: Let me run you through a startup for me. I startup, instead of the login screen, I get 'Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode' Non of the options seem to help me, so I rstart x, and it used to boot fine, now it doesn't
<AltinT> where do i find the compiz options in KDE4? i'd like to change some of the hotkeys ....
<TimS> How can I choose the nv driver again?
<TimS> Or, fix the nvidia driver would be better.
<JontheEchidna> AltinT: KDE4 has it's own desktop effects that are separate from compiz, but you can configure these in System Settings -> desktop section -> desktop effects
<SC0RP> ivan__: russian?
<AltinT> ﻿JontheEchidna: well things like alt-shift-uparrow were not working for me before installing  compiz ... i'd just like to change these hotkeys, but i can't find them where you said they'd be :/
<JontheEchidna> oh, so you are using compiz?
<AltinT> yea
<AltinT> it's active, but i can't find where to change the hotkeys
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<gustavonarea> kontact and kmail don't start in KDE 4.2 Beta 1 <http://paste.chrisarndt.de/paste/d1e41bbfadfc42b09a2f2bcf0cea57c2>. What can I do?
<JontheEchidna> AltinT: maybe ccsm?
<JontheEchidna> you might have better luck asking the compiz people though, I haven't used compiz in ages
<JontheEchidna> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<AltinT> ok, thanks for help :)
<TimS> Nvidia detects my monitor as a CRT with a tiny resoultion
<TimS> atm, I am using nVidia fine, its even got compositing, but onkly on 640x480!
<chrismir> dhtr59rt
<chrismir> fsck!
<chrismir> note to self: Don't autostatrt konversation
 * chrismir changed kwallet pass ;-)
<birnisson> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<asif_> bluthooth is not working with kbuntu 8.10, any idea how to make it work, was working fine in previous release?
<thiago_> hry
<thiago_> hey*
<thiago_> hows everyone doing
<thiago_> anyone know how to install google earth? cant find it in adept
<White_Pelican> I think there is a bin file on the google site that you have to make execuable
<White_Pelican> can't remember
<White_Pelican> sorry
<thiago_> ya i got that
<thiago_> but then it asks me for an install path
<thiago_> where should i install it
<thiago_> so its generally where all other apps are
<BluesKaj> thiago_, I think it's available in third party enabled repos on adept
<White_Pelican> well how about putting it in opt?
<thiago_> i dont an odd google earth folder somewhere in my os
<thiago_> third party enabled repos?
<BluesKaj> yes , open adept , click on sources edit sources, then third part software tab , enable them
<thiago_> theres 3 of thme
<BluesKaj> thirdy party
<thiago_> just enable thme?
<thiago_> i know
<BluesKaj> yes
<thiago_> allrite
<thiago_> lets see
<thiago_> no matches found for google earth
<thiago_> =/
<BluesKaj> try google-earth
<thiago_> no success
<BluesKaj> google ?
<thiago_> haha
<thiago_> just webapps for prism
<thiago_> whats prims btw
<BluesKaj> googleearth , thiago_
<thiago_> nothing
<BluesKaj> which OS ?
<thiago_> kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> version
<thiago_> latest
<thiago_> 8.10
<TimS> BluesKaj: Proof that if you restart something enough times, it finally works.
<thiago_> kde4
<TimS> Its working :D
<BluesKaj> no kidding TimS , the HALayer ...but I would go into settings/ hardware drivers and make sure you video card is the default (at the thr top of the list)
<TimS> Where is that on kde4? I could never find it :/
<BluesKaj> thiago_, post your sources.list on pastebin ...I think you need to add some more repos
<BluesKaj> TimS, kmenu/applications/system/hardware drivers
<TimS> Yeah, its selected as my driver there
<BluesKaj> good, TimS , then you should be ok now
<thiago_> k
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | thiago_
<ubottu> thiago_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<thiago_> thanks
<thiago_> BluesKaj
<thiago_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85688/
<BluesKaj> thiago_, your sources list is very small , check mine out , you might want to copy and paste some deb repos from it , http://paste.ubuntu.com/85691/
<BluesKaj> then do a sudo apt -get update in the konsole
<BluesKaj> err , sudo apt-get update in the konsole
<thiago_> k
<thiago_> nothing changed man
<thiago_> still same sorces
<thiago_> sources*
<BluesKaj> thiago_, alt+f2 , type:  kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , the paste into the text , SAVE , close and do sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> thiago also put a # in fronto f the cdrom line , otherwise it won't see anything else listed in the text
<thiago_> blue
<thiago_> try this
<thiago_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85698/
 * TheMG thinks Spectek is that n00b.
<BluesKaj> thiago_, like I said place # in front of the cdrom deb line otherwise it won't look at any other repos
<BluesKaj> otherwise it loks good
<BluesKaj> looks
<Spectek> I am what noob?
 * TheMG is :)
<thiago_> # deb cdrom.......
<thiago_> ?
<thiago_> and save it?
<BluesKaj> yes
<thiago_> then  the update thing?
<BluesKaj> now do a sudo apt-get update in the Konsole
<BluesKaj> then open adept and look for googleearth
<thiago_> k
<thiago_> no mathes found
<BluesKaj> or in the Konsole sudo apt-get install googleearth
<wvmac> i think adept misses alot of packages that synaptic finds
<luca_p> hi all..can anyone help me about network problems?
<BluesKaj> wvmac, agreed
<Novalgina2Fast> hi guys,do you know how i can improve my fps?with glxgears i do about 50 fps...
<BluesKaj> thiago_, install synaptic and try to find googleearth there
<thiago_> i got it installed
<thiago_> konsole thing didnt work
<thiago_> tried to find in synaptic
<thiago_> nothing either
<thiago_> :(
<BluesKaj> wow ... weird
<BluesKaj> thiago_, uncomment (take out the # on lines 28 & 29)  in your sources.list
<BluesKaj> the # comment blocks the source from being read
<BluesKaj> now, save it and update again
<thiago_> can u find the package in adept or something?
<thiago_> or am i alone
<wvmac> thiago: did you install the mediaubuntu repository
<thiago_> probably not
<thiago_> how do i do that
<BluesKaj> thiago_, did you uncomment those lines ?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | thiago_
<ubottu> thiago_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wvmac> google earth is in that repository
<BluesKaj> thiago_, I thought you had copied my sources.list from the pastebin post i put up for you .
<thiago_> god im lost
<thiago_> i will install medibuntu first ok blueskaj?
<thiago_> do i type this on the konsole: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<wvmac> thiago: yes
<thiago_> that whole thing? with the --output bit?
<wvmac> thiago: yes as one line
<wvmac> just copy/paset
<wvmac> thiago: same thing with the gpg key
<thiago_> k
<thiago_> i got an error though
<BluesKaj> wvmac, i had all the pertinent repos in my sources.list that thiago_ needed ...those gpg keys don't always work and give false errors
<wvmac> BluesKaj: oh, sorry. i hadn't seen the sources.list you posted
<thiago_> this is after i did the key command
<thiago_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85712/
<thiago_> check the end please
<thiago_> it says a lot of stuff couldnt be downloaded and etc
<thiago_> BluesKaj
<thiago_> sorrry i must have totally missed the post wehre u sent me ur sources.loist
<thiago_> do u wanna send it agian?
<thiago_> im so sorry
<thiago_> im watching a movie atm
<thiago_> so i must have missed the post
<BluesKaj> thiago_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/85691/
<wvmac> BluesKaj: is your sources.list loaed with good stuff?
<BluesKaj> yup, i deleted the ppas cuz i'm running kde4.2 so ppl who are on kde 4.1 won't be adversly affected
<thiago_> so all i gotta do is replace my sources.list with that one
<thiago_> ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<wvmac> BluesKaj: that's nice of you
<thiago_> anything i will miss out/problems i will have?
<BluesKaj> don't think so
<thiago_> ok
<thiago_> can u send me the command to open the sources.list again please
<BluesKaj> thiago_, alt+f2  kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> I prefer a text editor
<BluesKaj> thiago_, don't forget to save it and then do the update in the Konsole
<wvmac> BluesKaj: what is your favorite editor
<BluesKaj> I like kate , but kwrite works well too ..if youa re cmnd line type , nano works well too
<snikker> Can i detect if i've pressed ok or cancel button, even if kdialog menu is into a variable?  http://pastebin.com/d6e12c0fa
<thiago_> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified becausethe public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<thiago_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<thiago_> just this error
<thiago_> when updating
<BluesKaj> thiago_, ignore that error...it won't hurt anything
<BluesKaj> the devs are bit behind with their keys
<thiago_> still no googleearth in adept
<thiago_> ;9
<BluesKaj> try synaptic
<Pici> thiago_: Per the wiki: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<christaker> hello. how can i delete in a folder which have many subfolders , all .wav   files?
<Pici> thiago_: You may be asked to accept this package even though it cannot be authenticated. This is normal; typing "Yes" means you trust Medibuntu.
<BluesKaj> thiago_, did you do sudo apt-get update in the konsole?
<Pici> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<thiago_> i did
<BluesKaj> thiago_, you may have a case of rebootitis ...perhaps you need to reboot
<thiago_> rebootitis
<thiago_> haha
<BluesKaj> sometimes that works , but don't ask me why
<BluesKaj> :)
<Salze> thiago_: What does apt-cache policy googleearth give?
<thiago_> allright
<thiago_> i really
<thiago_> truly
<thiago_> appreciate all the help
<thiago_> but im getting lost here
<thiago_> i installed medibuntu like Pici mentioned
<thiago_> then updated
<thiago_> all working
<thiago_> no errors
<thiago_> couple of new packages in adept
<pablo> hello
<thiago_> still no googleearth
<JediatNight> hi all
<thiago_> im gonna do what you asked now salza
<thiago_> salze
<JediatNight> i'm trying to enable nvidia x-server but it isn't enabled by default
<JediatNight> i installed it through adept-packager
<thiago_> thiago@tm-vaio:~$ apt-cache policy googleearth
<Tm_T> !nvidia | JediatNight
<thiago_> googleearth:
<ubottu> JediatNight: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thiago_>   Installed: (none)
<thiago_>   Candidate: 4.3.7284.3916-0medibuntu3
<BluesKaj> thiago_, just try the word google in adept and synaptic
<thiago_>   Version table:
<thiago_>      4.3.7284.3916-0medibuntu3 0
<thiago_>         500 http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid/non-free Packages
<thiago_> salze check that
<thiago_> i tried google blueskaj
<thiago_> nothing in adept
<JediatNight> Thanks Tm_T
<nosrednaekim> JediatNight: try installing it through the hardware manager
<thiago_> i will try in synpatic
<Salze> thiago_: sudo apt-get install googleearth
<d_mitry> sound worked in kde 3.5 and doesn't in 4.1. where to begin?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: !! hows it goin!
<JediatNight> nosrednaekim: Yeah, i did . It isn't activated
<nosrednaekim> JediatNight: activate it....
<BluesKaj> hiyas nosrednaekim , LTNS!
<Tm_T> d_mitry: see sound settings in KDE4, it uses Phonon so you can control it way more easily than before
<JediatNight> nosrednaekim: the nvidia control panel says it isn't running
<thiago_> i found it in synpatyic
<thiago_> but the version was too old
<thiago_> so i installed accoriding to salze
<BluesKaj> 4.2?
<thiago_> its working salze
<thiago_> thank you
<thiago_> but im mad at sometjhing
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah, School sucks WAY too much time to still be involved with Kubuntu
<JediatNight> nosrednaekim: I did install it eariler now . the computer hanges , everything is white on the screen
<thiago_> why doesnt it show in adept
<thiago_> ive had to install things through console too much
<thiago_> it never shows on adept
<thiago_> how come
<nosrednaekim> JediatNight: what type of Nvidia card do you have?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JediatNight> nosrednaekim: 8400GS 512 MB
<Salze> thiago_: googleearth seems to install 4.2. There is googleearth-4.3, too.
<BluesKaj> thiago_, if you do the apt-get update it updates adept as well
<BluesKaj> and synaptic
<thiago_> i know
<thiago_> what im saying is
<thiago_> i want to install things thru adept
<thiago_> the gui of adept
<BluesKaj> yeah
<thiago_> its annoying to keep having to install things through the konsole
<thiago_> i dont get why the packages dont show up in adept
<BluesKaj> adept doesn't find a lot of stuff that's available in synaptic and apt
<nosrednaekim> JediatNight: ok, the defualt driver should work with that.... odd
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> thiago_: I never use adept, but that's me I guess
<JediatNight> nosrednaekim: i thought the same
<Tm_T> wajig <3
<Salze> thiago_: It does show here in adept - although very late in the search results. I don't know why. I don't like the search funtion of adept, too.
<nosrednaekim> JediatNight: the nv driver works fine.. just no 3d acceleration,right? oh, and thats not a mobile graphics chip is it?
<d_mitry> Tm_T: well, after ticking "show advanced devices", i see pulseaudio (icon consists of a question mark) listed for audio output.
<BluesKaj> thiago_, the Konsole is very precise and powerful, better than the package managers like adept
<JediatNight> nosrednaekim: yeah , its a mobile graphic card
<Tm_T> d_mitry: interesting, and would you like to use pulseaudio?
<JediatNight> nosrednaekim: There is no 3d acceleration
<Tm_T> d_mitry: or some other? you can choose what to use
<JediatNight> nosrednaekim: I was about to edit the xorg.conf file
<thiago_> how do i make adept show all packages then
<thiago_> mine usuallyt never finds anything
<thiago_> i dun get why
<d_mitry> Tm_T: only thing listed there, so i can't have a list of preference. pulseaudio sounds good to me as long as it... gives me sound.
<thiago_> i always have to come online to this channel to ask why certain things arent found
<thiago_> and how to install them
<thiago_> i dunno keep doing that
<thiago_> dunt wanna*
<Tm_T> d_mitry: interesting...
<nosrednaekim> JediatNight: google your laptop modle and see if anyone has a workaround
<nosrednaekim> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<JediatNight> nosrednaekim: I'm doing it right now
<d_mitry> Tm_T: well?
<nosrednaekim> thiago_: you can always just install synaptic... that will fix the package manager problem for you
<nosrednaekim> its what I do
<Lektroluv> which channel should I join to get help on compiling c++ code?
<nosrednaekim> Lektroluv: possibly #c++
<nuvias> how to login root on Kubuntu?
<Pici> !sudo | nuvias
<ubottu> nuvias: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<nuvias> aha but how do i explore folders as a root?
<laurent_> hi
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, he's got synaptic installed
<laurent_> i'm new here
<BluesKaj> nuvias, sudo -s or sudo su
<elliottm> is there a package with a firefox plugin that will play audio embedded in pages?
<nuvias> kk
<nuvias> thx
<laurent_> are you from states
<elliottm> a quick serch doesn't turn up anything made for KDE. there's totem, but it looks like i'd have to install a bunch of gnome stuff to use it, which i want to avoid
<pablo> hola
<nosrednaekim> elliottm: mplayer can do it I belive
<laurent_> what ?
<nosrednaekim> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<laurent_> i've a bad english
<BluesKaj> elliottm, type  : about:plugins in the firefox addressbar..see what media plugins you have
<laurent_> i come from france
<thiago_> god googleearth is crap in kubuntu
<thiago_> or is it somnething i should have installed
<thiago_> before using it?
<BluesKaj> what graphics card thiago_ ?
<nosrednaekim> thiago_: with no 3d acceleration, yeah of course its going to be bad
<elliottm> BluesKaj: gcj, flash, some demo print thing, and a default plugin
<thiago_> i got nvidia 7400
<thiago_> or something
<thiago_> i forgot
<nosrednaekim> elliottm: install mozilla-mplayer
<thiago_> ir runs good in windows though
<BluesKaj> elliottm, install flashplugin-nonfree  for one
<nosrednaekim> thiago_: oops, sorry, I got you confused with someone else
<wvmac> thiago: are you using desktop effects
<nosrednaekim> lol, I'm acting like such a n00b
<elliottm> BluesKaj: it's broken in hardy so i had to do it manually
<BluesKaj> elliottm, have you kept up your updates in hardy , cuz there were plugin issues when it was first released
<elliottm> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/304969
<JediatNight> nosrednaekim: My taskbar disppeared and everything is jumbled in the task panel
<thiago_> how do i know if im uisng desktop effects?
<BluesKaj> elliottm, hmmm i hope you didn't install flashplayer 9 seperately
<elliottm> thiago_: i usually have to install a nonfree graphics driver in order to get everything out of my video card, have you done that yet?
<elliottm> BluesKaj: nope, 10
<BluesKaj> or even 10 , conflicts will arise
<elliottm> mplayer did what i needed
<BluesKaj> good
<elliottm> it's only temporary until the package gets updated
<elliottm> i haven't had any problems yet
<thiago_> elliot
<thiago_> no
<thiago_> how do install my nvidia graphic drivers
<Lektroluv> is there something like a taskbar in Kubuntu like in windows, where you can see your open tasks
<PSiL0> regarding google earth, how can I eliminate the screen flickering?  ati with fglrx installed.. glxgears gives me 2,000+ fps windowed
<Lektroluv> each time, when I minimize an open task, it disapears...
<elliottm> thiago_: for my ATI card I had to install xorg-driver-flgrx, but I know that's not what you'll need. just google around for ubuntu nvidia video drivers
<BluesKaj> thiago_, which nvidia ?
<BluesKaj> Lektroluv, yes it's in the widgets list if you're on kde4
<thiago_> i got log on to windows
<thiago_> and check it out
<thiago_> i forgot thje number
<pronoy> hey i have nvidia8600gt on one of my machines, and i installed kubuntu 8.10 on its hardisk on a different machine altogether...how can i install nvidia-glx-new package ?
<thiago_> hey do i remove something i installed through adept?
<BluesKaj> thiago_, wait
<BluesKaj> thiago_, lspci | grep VGA  in the konsole
<pronoy> hey i have nvidia8600gt on one of my machines, and i installed kubuntu 8.10 on its hardisk on a different machine altogether...how can i install nvidia-glx-new package ?
<thiago_> BluesKaj whats that for?
<keymone> pronoy: K -> Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers - that's probably the easiest way
<pronoy> keymone: right now i dont have the card installed...so it won't download the package
<Zehava> how do I install kde4?
<keymone> pronoy: well then try aptitude
<pronoy> keymone: tried that no success
<BluesKaj> thiago_, it tells which video card is installed
<Zehava> I have kubuntu 8.1 and I removed kde4 after I goofed it up, and I don't remember what it was I removed, something like klib5 or similar?
<keymone> pronoy: i doubt you can install drivers to a hardware which does not exist...
<Zehava> Anyone? please? how to install kde4 on top of or with the kubuntu-desktop?
<BluesKaj> !kde4 | Zehava
<ubottu> Zehava: KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 Beta 1 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58 | Support in #kubuntu
<kinte> does anyone recommend a program to change metatags for videos (MP4)?
<thiago_> blueskaj
<thiago_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<thiago_> kubuntu is on a laptop
<thiago_> it has this graphic card
<thiago_> and nvidia
<thiago_> which i can change through a button
<thiago_> it seems like its not recogzning the nvidia though
<d_mitry> amarok complains that xine was unable to initialise any audio drivers. sound worked in kubuntu 8.04, though. how could i go around this?
<sebastian> does kubuntu support asus eee 904HD?
<thiago_> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<BluesKaj> thiago_, well change the graphics to nvidia abd do the command again
<thiago_> how?
<BluesKaj> abd=and
<thiago_> it doesnt work
<thiago_> the button which changes does not affect linux
<thiago_> no matter where its at
<thiago_> it shows the intel chipset
<BluesKaj> you said youcan change cards
<thiago_> linux is a bitch aint it
<thiago_> in windows it does
<thiago_> in linux it seems it doesnt
<BluesKaj> it's an addon pci card ?
<BluesKaj> the nvidia ?
<thiago_> no clue man
<BluesKaj> thiago_, do this : lspci
<BluesKaj> look for video controllers
<thiago_> nvidia does not show up
<ActionParsnip> thiago_: lspci | grep -i nvidia
<stevea_> I'm guessing I'm not the only one having problems with nvidia huh?
<thiago_> guess not
<thiago_> nothing blueskaj
<ActionParsnip> thiago_: what are you looking for?
<BluesKaj> thiago_, do you have experience with booting into the BIOS ?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, thiago_ has nvidia graphics as well as intel onboard, i think
<BluesKaj> HAL is choosing the onboard by default
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: i'd clear up what you want, and also get full updates
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, ?
<BluesKaj> nvidis isn't showing up in linux but it does in windows...right thiago_ ?
<BluesKaj> err nvidia
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: well he says "i think", if he's unsure he should clear it up
<thiago_> yup
<thiago_> i got both in my laptop
<thiago_> i can switch between them through a button
<thiago_> however linux doesnt recognize nvidia
<BluesKaj> what button
<thiago_> always uses the intel
<ActionParsnip> thiago_: is it part of the laptop or something you've added?
<thiago_> part of laptop
<thiago_> sony vaio sz series
<ActionParsnip> what model number
<thiago_> stamina uses intel
<thiago_> speed uses nvidia
<thiago_> hmmm
<thiago_> i bought it in china
<thiago_> i live there
<thiago_> so
<thiago_> sony vaio sz 452 n/x
<thiago_> dont think u iwll find stuff on it
<thiago_> i guess the sz series are very similar though
<stevea_> Does anyone have some time to try and help me trouble shoot a dual monitor setup?
<macjason0607> anyone know some good names or titles or ebooks for ubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> The Official Ubuntu Book
<ActionParsnip> thiago_: ive found stuff
<ActionParsnip> thiago_: weirdest laptop i ever saw
<DaSkreech> thiago_: Which thiago_ are you?
<thiago_>  ya im the one from yesterday daSkreech
<thiago_> how u doing
<DaSkreech> The newbie?
<DaSkreech> ok
<thiago_> haha
<genii> macjason0607: "Ubuntu Unleashed" by Sams is pretty darn good
<thiago_> that one
<thiago_> actionparsnip
<thiago_> why is the weirdest
<thiago_> pretty good laptop
 * BluesKaj hands genii a big mugo'd java
<genii> BlueEagle: Yay!! Coffee!
 * genii sips
<DaSkreech> genii: 64 Bit java :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Darn hit Tab a bit too early there....
<ActionParsnip> thiago_: i never heard of a dual gpu laptop, usually they slow the cpu and screen brightness]
<ActionParsnip> thiago_: its som propritary weirness
<thiago_> ActionParsnip: welcome to china
<thiago_> ActionParsnip: u've seen nothing :P
<ActionParsnip> thiago_: you'd need 2 xorg.confs for video config
<thiago_> ActionParsnip: how do we go about that
<ActionParsnip> thiago_: if it wont show both i dont know how the swapping action woul take place
<thiago_> i will try reboot into the nvidia
<thiago_> lets see if it'll work
<kbelo> vai toma no cu
<dohdeedoh> Hello
<kbelo> hello
<kbelo> tem alguma gata ai
<navid__> hi im using ubuntu but i redirected to this chan using konverstion what about an ubuntu chan?
<dohdeedoh> I tried to install Ooo 3.0 and it didn't work so I uninstalled.  Now I have 2.4 back on my machine but there are no icons in the app it's just text... Anyone seen that?
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<stevea_> mavod__: Type /join #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, he should disable his default onboard intel graphics in the BIOS
<DaSkreech> navid__: #ubuntu
<wvmac> what is a good recent nvidia card for me to purchase
<navid__> thanx
<BluesKaj> and enable the pci
<stevea_> wvmac: what are you looking to use it for? High end gaming?
<wvmac> some gaming, smooth desktop effects
<navid__> it shows an error
<stevea_> wvmac: You can probably get away with one of the 8 series cards, I recently saw refurbed 8800GTS on newegg for ~$90
<dwidmann__> wvmac: maybe something like a 9600gt
<wvmac> stevea: i have an nvidia 8300 gs and i want something better
<Ryunix> has static ip been fixed now ?
<thiago_> aight back
<thiago_> whats the command to check the video driver agian
<Ryunix> i mean has the knetworkmanager static ip bug been fixed?
<stevea_> wvmac: Ahh didn't realize you were looking for one of the newer ones, also on Newegg EVGA makes a GTX 260 986mb onboard ram for ~$205
<stevea_> wvmac: I've been looking at the one myself as an upgrade
<stevea_> at that one*
<Ryunix> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Ryunix> anyone help me out ? anyone using a static ip with kubuntu intrepid ?
<wvmac> stevea_: the 8800gts would be an improvement though and for less money
<dwidmann__> wvmac: when you're looking at that version number, the first is the series of the release ( how new it is), the second is whether it's high end or low end, 1 is the lowest, 9 is the highest ... the next number is the revision ... the gs/gts/gt/gtx stuff on the very end ... umm, gs is generally low end, gt is the next step up, gts is another step up, and gtx is high end
<DaSkreech> Ryunix: Don't use knetworkmanager to set it
<fdoving> Ryunix: if you set static ip for a device network-manager will ignore the device.
<Ryunix> DaSkreech but isnt the gui there for ease of use ?
<wvmac> dwidmann__: thanks. didn't know that.
<DaSkreech> Ryunix: Yes but the command line is there for power :)
<BluesKaj> thiago_,  lspci | grep VGA , ot lspci | grep -nvidia
<BluesKaj> ot=or
<thiago_> Ryunix: thats the thing about linux
<thiago_> Ryunix: its got all the gui
<Ryunix> DaSkreech true but isnt static ip a center thing ? shouldnt this have been picked up in beta ?
<thiago_> Ryunix: but you end up using the terminal anyways
<Ryunix> thiago_ yeh i like terminals but i always miss the last train
<fdoving> it's also easier to support the commandline in irc :)
<DaSkreech> Ryunix: It was picked up but NM was in transistion Knetworkmanager didn't catch it before the freeze and the code is hung and bugged. Ergo don't use the Knetworkmanager GUI to set static IPs
<thiago_> ya now it shows the nvidia
<Ryunix> :O Snap!
<thiago_> everything working good
<Ryunix> so im stuck with rebellious printers then ?
<thiago_> : )
<BluesKaj> thiago_, which nvidia model ?
<thiago_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)
<thiago_> i need a driver for it though
<thiago_> because whever i type something random black line appear at random spots in the screen
<DaSkreech> Ryunix: no just drop below te GUI layer and set your IPS
<Ryunix> DaSkreech will knetworkmanager change the ip everytime i restart tho ?
<kaminix> Anyone know how to add plugins to MusicBrainz Picard?
<BluesKaj> thiago_, look in synaptic, type in geforce 7400
<DaSkreech> Not sure I'd probably kill it if you are running static IPS since it's not doing anything and taking up resources
<Ryunix> if knetwork manager has it set to dhcp will that override the static ip i have ?
<Ryunix> k
<Ryunix> seems i have to mutilate my buntu, i hope this wont affect anything else
<Ryunix> thnx dudes DaSkreech fdoving thiago_
<DaSkreech> If everything is runing off a static IP I doubt it
<BluesKaj> then look at the available drivers , make sure yours is listed ,prolly the nvidia-glx-177
<BluesKaj> oops
<fdoving> Ryunix: if you set a static ip for a device network manager will not touch that device anymore. (given you set the static ip via the correct file in /etc/network/interfaces ) - it's nice to have network manager running if you plug in a new device (wireless etc) and want it to work automagically.
<BluesKaj> thiago_, I repeat: then look at the available drivers , make sure yours is listed ,prolly the nvidia-glx-177
<Ryunix> fdoving ok ill do it manually then
<dohdeedoh> I tried to install Ooo 3.0 and it didn't work so I uninstalled.  Now I have 2.4 back on my machine but there are no icons in the app it's just text... Anyone seen that?
<Ryunix> btw ive had this problem since i got intrepid and it still hasnt been patched ?
<Ryunix> or is there some unnoficial update i can mine ?
<Ryunix> unofficial*
<Ryunix> k manual then DX
<DaSkreech> dohdeedoh: Nope never took of OO.o 3
<Salze> dohdeedoh: Try installing one of the openoffice.org-style packages.
<dohdeedoh> Salze, I added openoffice.org-style-andromeda and now it works!  Thanks! =)
<dohdeedoh> have a great day
<Soliloquial> hi #kubuntu--ites
<Ryunix> k found a solution on launchpad. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/279409
<thiago_> what if my nvidia is listen in more drivers
<thiago_> 71, 177
<thiago_> which one do i install
<Ryunix> instead of 255.255.255.0 just put 24.0.0.0 in the netmask box
<Ryunix> peace
<[Relic]> does adobe flash work with kde 4.2 at all or do I just need to install?
<[Relic]> re-install?
<BluesKaj> [Relic], it should work
<BluesKaj> thiago_, install 177
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, I get only grey boxes now
<[Relic]> or maybe it is completely random on if it works or not
<BluesKaj> [Relic], did you try to reinstall flashplugin-nonfree ?
<thiago_> BluesKaj: how come
<[Relic]> trying that right now
<BluesKaj> thiago_, cuz if you look in the properties of that app/driver file in synaptic you'll see your graphics card listed as driver supported
<thiago_> also in other ones too
<thiago_> synaptic
<thiago_> sorry
<BluesKaj> thiago_, mine is the 7600GT and works very well with at driver, not much diff than yours
<BluesKaj> at=that
<etz> hello
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<JediatNight> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> hi JediatNight
<kanniball> hi!
<kanniball> my kde3 applications have problems with the system enconding...
<kanniball> for example in k3b I have this message: System locale charset is ANSI_X3.4-1968
<luz> hola
<nethans> hola luz
<luz> holaa
<luz> como estas
<luz> de dode eress
<nethans> el salvador.. U ?
<luz> de peru
<sourcemaker> kopete is the best app in kde :-) can I configure kopete... to assign for 2 contact to protocols? sourcemaker = ICQ + JABBER
<sourcemaker> sorry: assign 1 contact to 2 protocols
<kanniball> sourcemaker: you create one identity and then assign the contacts to it
<sourcemaker> add subcontact?
<sourcemaker> or change meta contact
<macjason0607> can i rip a wma to mp3 usin lame from the cli ? lame -h isn't working
<sourcemaker> now... it works.... great!
<sourcemaker> but how can I take care... what's the prefered protocol... for example: use jabber instead of icq?
<sourcemaker> possible?
<ActionParsnip> hey all, in kubuntu is it normal to use 33% of 1Gb RAM for disk cache?
<Salze> ActionParsnip: It is absolutely normal in linux that - given enough time - all otherwise "free" ram is used as disk cache.
<ActionParsnip> Salze: i see, was just worried
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<knusperfrosch> any ideas why my X burns my CPU while i'm idle?
<Soliloquial> I can't seem to play wmv streams :\
<Soliloquial> the image pops up but nothing happens
<rickest> they don't work by default because of licensing, IP, or some other related issues.  have you googled it?
<Soliloquial> rickest: I am able to view normal wmv files, just not streams
<rickest> Soliloquial: oh. I think I've run into that before, too.  my solution was to use vlc for streams (asx too), xine or mplayer for everything else.  no idea why
<wallabee> was wondering if anyone could tell me if its okay to enable unsupported or pre-released updates or is it better left alone??
<|DS|> seems better to elave it alone because they can be buggy but if you are willing to take the risk, it's fine.
<|DS|> leave*
<wallabee> what is the point of having them if they are buggy?
<wallabee> Kind of rolling the dice there isn't it?
<Soliloquial> how is it possible for me to replace the plugin which is currently installed (totem) with something else for firefox?
<wallabee> you want to use kaffeine or dragon?
<Soliloquial> will either work for embedded video?
<wallabee> ive found kaffeine to work well with video but it works through a starter plugin which opens the player and plays the content through there
<wallabee> so its preference but i would rather have it play through the embedded player if anyone knows how to do this i would be interested as well
<Soliloquial> mozilla-mplayer didn't work at all for me
<acemiubuntucu> beni anlayan varmı acaba
<bigcheaz> Um how do i go to Wyldryde?
<bigcheaz> #Wyldryde
<bigcheaz> heck..
<|DS|> type /join #wyldryde
<bigcheaz> aaa
<bigcheaz> Ok
<|DS|> :)
<bigcheaz_> Umm how do i do a Sever?
<genii> bigcheaz_: You mean some irc server?
<genii> bigcheaz_: You need an irc program like ircd-hybrid and then a simple bot like eggdrop or so
<genii> bigcheaz_: Please stop private messaging me, I assist only in public channel
<bigcheaz_> ok
<genii> bigcheaz_: If you only want to connect to another server with your client, instead do like:   /server <new-server-name-goes-here>
<genii> bigcheaz_: eg:   /server irc.wyldryde.org
<supert0nes> good to finally see some 64 bit love for linux
<supert0nes> linux will now for sure be the first os to fully adopt 64 bit processors
<genii> supert0nes: The 64bit Linux Flash plugin for FF came out before the Windows one, for once
<supert0nes> ya that was sweet and i just read on phoronix http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjkyOQ  about java getting 64 bit support
<supert0nes> o and can't forget about wine
<genii> I try not to run windows apps in linux, just a personal pref
<marcus__> Hi all.  Anyone got a take on bluetooth under kde4.1 as opposed to kde 3 - I was used to KDE3, any tips?
<supert0nes> while i agree mostly i don't hate wine and can respect the fast that it can maybe keep people from dual booting
<supert0nes> bluetooth in 4.1 uses solid which is a major framework of kde4
<supert0nes> should make bluetooth easier for programs to use
<Soliloquial> how do I get the kubuntu login screen instead of the one I currently have/
<marcus__> Ok, what about the stack which in 3 would let me send a file to a BT client (OBEX client?)  Where is that?  I cannot find it.
<Soliloquial> it's not listed in the login window managre
<genii> Soliloquial: You have what, the Gnome login screen instead?
<Soliloquial> yeah
<supert0nes> marcus__: if no one knows here i would suggest #kde
<marcus__> Thank you supert0nes
<Soliloquial> ^@genii
<genii> Soliloquial: Install package kdm or kdm-kde4 ... then at cli: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm                   and then choose the kdm one as default
<supert0nes> ubotu should know that answer i think hopefully it does
<Soliloquial> genii thanks
<genii> Soliloquial: You're welcome
<jennifer> hi ya'll
<jennifer> i have one question; will my Dell 680 Printer work on Linux
<jennifer> i mean 968
<genii> jennifer: From what I can find it's a rebranded Lexmark 9500    which has poor support under Linux generally
#kubuntu 2008-12-16
<jennifer> I'm looking at something on The Linux foundataion. It mentions something about Lenmark 9500 drivers
<genii> jennifer: Yes, thats what I just stated.
<jennifer> oh lol sorry. So if i just install that driver, my printer will work
<genii> jennifer: Hopefully. But Lexmark printers generally are not linux-friendly, so your mileage may vary
<alexei> why vim does not save/restore the cursosr position in a file on subsequent edits in Intrepid? I used to like it so much ...
<jennifer> how would i go about doing that
<jennifer> just go to the website and download it then hoop my printer up
<genii> jennifer: First try under System Settings...Printers         to add it
<jennifer> i already did; it said it was added but when I went to print something out; it gave me an error saying it couldnt print the file
<genii> jennifer: Did you have it plugged in/powered on when you did that?
<jennifer> yeah
<genii> jennifer: So you set it up as: local printer  with driver: Lexmark 9500     and are using CUPS as the printing system?
<jennifer> i dont think so; i mean i am very new to Linux
<jennifer> i'm trying to figure out how to add a printer; its a USB hook up
<jennifer> the drivers that came with it is only for Windows OS's
<genii> jennifer: Yes, you will not have any use for the driver cd, since it is only Windows drivers on that.
<uber_noober> have u checked to see if linux supports it?
<jennifer> ive heard a few things; someone said it doesnt then i hear once i get a driver for it
<genii> jennifer: I suggest to return to System Settings...Printers. And to remove or delete the printer entry which exists now for it. Then "Add a Printer/Class"  tell it Local Printer. When asked for driver Go to Lexmark and chose if there 9500 series
<genii> uber_noober: It uses the Lexmark 9500 which should be a driver for it in the printing subsystem without installing anything
<ImLiz> hey all, anyone know if I download gparted iso if it will work with kubuntu 6.06?  Or can I download it in the live cd of 8.04?
<genii> ImLiz: The gparted cd is independent of any operating system
<uber_noober> genii: sweet, so all u do is add it in http://localhost:631
<genii> uber_noober: Hopefully.
<ImLiz> genii: oh cool, so once copied to a cd, all I have to do is put it in the cd-rom right?
<jennifer> how do i remove a printer
<genii> ImLiz: Yes, and boot to it
<genii> jennifer: PRinter.. Remove
<ImLiz> genii: ok, thanks :)
<uber_noober> that's how i added my Brother printer, although kubuntu recognized it when i plugged it in as hl-1440
<genii> jennifer: (when you have the one to remove selected)
<jennifer> A print error occurred. Error message received from system:
<jennifer> cupsdoprint -P '_968_AIO_Printer' -J '' -H '/var/run/cups/cups.sock:631' -U 'jennifer' -o ' multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3' '/usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps' : execution failed with message:
<jennifer> client-error-document-format-not-supported
<jennifer> thats the code i get when i try to print
<uber_noober> genii: do u know if the installation cd lets u select to install grub on root partition?
<ImLiz> Also, anyone familiar with virtualbox???
<genii> uber_noober: I'm not sure if the gparted cd had grub on it. If so, then yes
<uber_noober> no i mean i want to install ubuntu on my laptop but i don't want it to install grub on the mbr. i want it to isntall grub on its own root partition, but it doesn' give me an option
<genii> uber_noober: If you install grub to a subpartition instead of master boot record of a drive, it overwrites partitioning info and the partition becoes unbootable
<uber_noober> i already have grub installed on its own partition and mbr, i'm trying to chainload ubuntu so i need to install grub for ubuntu during installation not on the mbr but on the root partition of sda3 where ubuntu is to be isntalled
<genii> uber_noober: If you have some bootloader on the master boot record of the first drive which boots, you can install grub for instance to mbr of drive2 then chainload it. But if you install grub for nstance to sdb1 or sdb2 or such instead of sdb then it corrupts the partition header info and the system can't figure out what type of filesystem is on the partition
<genii> uber_noober: You can test this easily enough by making a swap partition, install grub to it, then do after an  fdisk -l    for that partition. It won't show as swap anymore, the grub install messes it up
<uber_noober> genii: linux allows u to install it's own bootloader either in mbr or its root partition
<uber_noober> so there is no conflict there
<uber_noober> that's because the boot loader can be installed first then the linux system
<brenno> hey
<uber_noober> in short yes you can place a bootloader on individual root partitions - i am running slack 12.2 and debian etch
<brenno> how do i install the libc library, most preferably version 6
<uber_noober> they both allow me to install a bootloader, but ubuntu doesn't, hence my problem
<genii> uber_noober: You can have whatever bootloader you like on the main mbr of first booting drive and whatever other bootloaders you like on the beginning of any other drive you like and chainload them this way. But as I said, easy to test how it corrupts an individual subpartition info.
<genii> uber_noober: You can shift to cli on install cd and do manual grub-install if you like to whatever drive you like
<uber_noober> brenno: glibc
<brenno> uber_noober: from adept?
<uber_noober> genii: or sudo apt-get install glibc-2.6-1
<uber_noober> i'm assuming u only need the GNU C lib right?
<brenno> ya
<genii> brenno: See above message to me by uber_noober for the cli to install your libc
<brenno> got it
<brenno> thanks
<uber_noober> np
<brenno> cant find package
<brenno> =/
<uber_noober> genii: thanks man, i think i'll check out the alternate install cd
<genii> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 4262 kB, installed size 10552 kB
<genii> brenno: sudo apt-get install libc6
<uber_noober> sorry, genii is right
<uber_noober> it's called libc6
<genii> brenno: Although since is in class of "required" should already have it
<brenno> i already had it
<brenno> :(
<uber_noober> to see if a package is installed use: sudo aptitude show <package>
<genii> brenno: If you are compiling stuff which needs it, use the -dev package. So libc6-dev
<uber_noober> guys, been fun! thanks again genii. later
<genii> uber_noober: Nite
 * genii hands BluesKaj a large coffee
<BluesKaj> thx genii :)
<genii> Anytime :)
<BluesKaj> still trying to find the settings in kde4.2 to share folders with the LAN but all the windows pcs see is the linux connected printer
<BluesKaj> konqueror keeps crashing when i try to use advanced sharing options
<orzel> hello. i just installed kubuntu 8.10 to a friend. Which is great, beautiful (kde4.1!) and all. I'm just surprised that the version of openoffice shipped is that old (2.x).. Is that normal ?  is there a list of packages/version on the net ? i can't seem to be able to find it.
<JontheEchidna> orzel: That is normal. OpenOffice 3.0 was released only a week or so before Either Kubuntu or Ubuntu were released
<JontheEchidna> so there was not enough time to incorporate it into Kubuntu or Ubuntu 8.10
<ImLiz> hi room, was wondering if anyone's familiar with virtualbox???
<mkpaa> I have problem with intrepid sound after upgrade from hardy, there are no errors or anything from sound device (hda acl888), but there is no sound. both mixer and amarok show sound working fine, but I can't hear anything.
<crimsun> mkpaa: download and run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<crimsun> mkpaa: it's a sound troubleshooting script that we use
<mkpaa> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6a27f1303d7dbe6d5d67982ca688823aa72a4923 done
<mkpaa> (and it is not problem with the speakers either, btw.) :)
<darkangel> bonjour
<tkstka> I cant seem to get my g15 lcd screen to work
<orzel> JontheEchidna:  oh, ok i see. Do you know if this is available in 'backports' ...?
<tkstka> need help
<uni4dfx> tkstka: install g15daemon
<JontheEchidna> orzel: nope, but it's available in a ppa
<JontheEchidna> http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2008/10/ppa-for-openofficeorg-30.html
<mkpaa> crimsun, I can't find anything wrong in there
<tkstka> uni4dfx: thx
<orzel> JontheEchidna: great,thx!
<tkstka> now there is a clock
<tkstka> :)
<crimsun> mkpaa: wait a tic, i haven't even gotten a chance to look at it
<crimsun> mkpaa: 'Front' is muted and zeroed, and 'PCM' is set extremely low
<tkstka> now that I have installed g15deamon and I've installed Amarok plugin v 1.1 I cant seem to get it work
<tkstka> it gives a code error 1
<mkpaa> mmkay...
<mkpaa> I have spent 2 hours doing something more useful, actually I saw the problem while reading the forum, but never had them both set at the same time :P
<mkpaa> neither can I figure any proper reason why would software update a) set something to mute and b) mess with volume at all?
<uni4dfx> tkstka: don't  use that amarok plugin... it uses like 50% of the CPU just to display some useless crap
<crimsun> mkpaa: no idea; software seems to modify mixer levels fairly randomly (and annoyingly)
<uni4dfx> tkstka: install audacious and g15daemon-audacious ... it's an excellent plugin
<tkstka> audicious crashed
<yosep> deci
<tkstka> when I tried to open my mp3 harddrive
<tkstka> but many programs do
<brenno> ey
<brenno> how do i install x-window system
<tkstka> uni4dfx: audicious doesnt even play any songs I try to select
<tkstka> is there something I need to do before it works?
<genii> brenno: You installed server version or so?
<brenno> i need to install
<brenno> havent installed yet
<genii> brenno: The livecd for Kubuntu will just install all your desktop stuff, you don't have to do anything unusual
<brenno> im trying run this game
<brenno> tibia
<brenno> requires libc6 and x-window system
<brenno> got both then
<brenno> and still not running
<brenno> opens up
<brenno> and closes
<brenno> immediatelly
<brenno> www.tibia.com if u dont mind checking
<genii> brenno: How was it that you "installed" it?
<brenno> actually havent
<brenno> i donwloaded the file mfrom the website
<brenno> and extracted it
<brenno> and ran the game
<nate_> Hello, I am trying to do an upgrade for a few days but it keeps coming up us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/feisty/main 404 not found. Any ideas?
<genii> brenno: The ubuntu forums indicate that the Tibia linux client needs hardware acceleration on your video card
<brenno> i got nvidia working
<brenno> should be enough
<brenno> geforce go 7400
<genii> nate_: Feisty Fawn's End Of Lif as a distribution was October 2008
<brenno> anyone got a good mmorpg for linux
<brenno> ?
<werdnum> brenno: yeah, Wikipedia
 * werdnum ducks
<eppan> eve, wow and anarchy can be played with wine
<brenno> does it actually run as good?
<brenno> tell me as personal experience
<brenno> hows wine for that
<eppan> grate
<brenno> really?
<eppan> but it depends in your hardware i guess
<brenno> hmm
<eppan> i have nv8400m card
<nate_> genii: is there an easy way to upgrade?
<eppan> the bigest problem i have had with wine is the patchers....need an old patcher for AO
<genii> nate_: For intermediate releases like 6.10  you have to upgrade through all the other intermediate releases until you get to a long-term-support release. So... no
<genii> nate_: You should just download an 8.04 CD and install from there, will be less bandwidth in the end
<nate_> genii: Can i reuse my home and swap?
<nate_> and such:
<nate_> ?
<genii> nate_: Yes
<genii> nate_: (if they are on separate partitions)
<nate_> genii: will i have to manually get all new programs and codecs?
<genii> nate_: You can get a list of all your currently installed things, and then later apply them to a new blank install
<genii> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<genii> Hmm. There is also : sudo dpkg --get-selections >> mylist             then later on the new box: sudo dpkg --set-selections < mylist
<eppan> keep in mind that some packages migt not be awail in new install
<genii> Yes, you need to have same sort of repositories as before like medibuntu or wine repos, etc etc
<nate_> so.... mylist is stored somewhere and on the new machine i would enable all repositories and run ........mylist and bada-bing!?
<genii> nate_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-169062.html        shows how to use the --get-selections and --set-selections way (which is usually how I do this)
<genii> nate_: The "mylist" is just a list of your installed packages, not an executable file. You insertt it to dpkg with the --set-selections  in order to tell it to use these things as an install list. then to do the dselect as shown in the thread to make it install the list
<radlipat> hi genii nice to see you again
<Daviey> genii: you know --disable-columns only works in >Jaunty?
<genii> Daviey: No, but it looked weird, that is why I recommend the previous --get-selections/--set-selections
 * genii hands radlipat a coffee
 * radlipat takes coffee
<nate_> thanks again,  ill check it out
<Daviey> genii: apparently --get-selections/--set-selections misses some stuff, but then it's always seemed to !wfm
<genii> nate_: np. Otherwise you're stuck with 6.10->7.04->7.10->8.04 route :/
<genii> Daviey: I imagine it might miss some stuff if it was installed by way of tasksel or so
<eppan> 6.10>7.04>7.10....troute might be the safer option....
<Daviey> genii: pass
<Daviey> genii: I would imagine, if it missed anything it would be because of meta packages.. but:
<Daviey> dave@sabre:~$ dpkg --get-selections | grep ubuntu-desktop
<Daviey> kubuntu-desktop					install
<Daviey> so.. i guess it's not that.
<nate_> how do i check the version?
<Daviey> $ lsb_release -r
<Daviey> nate_: or --all for the full info
<nate_> im on 7.04
<Daviey> nate_: 7.04 has reached it's end of life, so you won't get any more updates
<radlipat> why is off topic down?
<Daviey> nate_: Therefore, you should really upgrade - the upgrade path isn't tested for jumping from 7.04 to either the latest long term support, or the latest release.  Therefore you either need to upgrade to 7.10->8.04 and stop to stick to the long term version, or jump to 8.10 for the latest release
<nate_> i tried to use adept_updater should i use something else
<nate_> this will be my first....
<tuxwulf> Installing Kub 8.10 gives me a heap of problems....
<Ashex> Currently I have to enter my password whenever I mount a volume, whether it be an external device, or a partition on a hard drive
<Ashex> how do I change it so it doesn't prompt me?
<tuxwulf> I thought that I'd try to actually use it, despit my initial disappointment... Perhaps it will grow on me...
<dr_willis> Ashex,  make a proper entry for the drive in the /etc/fstab file and it wont do that.. Its because the system is asking for the admin type sudo password to do a system type task
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ashex> dr_willis, it asks me for pluggable devices, like flash drives and what not
<radlipat> what was ubuntu website for shockwave again?
<dr_willis> Ashex,   you may alwo want to isntall/run the ntfs-config tool and eable the options it has.
<Colonel_Panic> Upgrading to Intrepid
<brenno> 1tibia
<brenno> !tibia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tibia
<Colonel_Panic> tibia is that bone in your lower leg
<dr_willis> It hurts when you break your Tibia
<Colonel_Panic> your shin
<dr_willis> ;)
<Colonel_Panic> I broke mine when I was like 2
<dr_willis> Shin bone connected to the knee bone...
<Colonel_Panic> all healed up by now
<dr_willis> Id hope so. :)
<Ashex> dr_willis, that's for present partitions, is there no way to just have it not ask for hot-plug devices??/
<dr_willis> 2 yr olds heal fast.
<Colonel_Panic> hehe yeah, considering I'm 40
<Ashex> I know the gnome hal config editor gives me that functionality
<dr_willis> Ashex,  try the ntfs-config tool. Ive never seen it ask here for my fat32 usb thumb drives..   Then again. I dont use KDE4 much other then occasionally
<|DS|> could someone help me with getting my internet card to be recognized?
<|DS|> :)
<Colonel_Panic> you mean a network adapter?
<|DS|> I guess
<Colonel_Panic> what kind of adapter is it?
<|DS|> It's a dell card that is USB
<|DS|> It's recognized by the machine but it doesn't show up in the knetwork I think
<|DS|> knetworkmanager
<Colonel_Panic> do you have a product number or anythinglike that?
<mister-tea> lsusb
<genii> prob 8185/8187
<|DS|> I could get it I think
<Ashex> dr_willis, my mistake, it doesn't prompt for fat32, but it does for ntfs. I have an external I use to move between windows and linux and I want it to just automount without prompting me
<Ashex> ntfs-config doesn't have this option
<dr_willis> Ashex,  what release of kubuntu you using? the 8.10 release did have it in that tool.. but not earlier i belive...
<|DS|> Ugh
<|DS|> It's not recognizing it anymore :/
<|DS|> only has a "mass storage device" but when I disconnect it it doesn't go away so it;s not that I don't think
<Ashex> dr_willis, I'm using 8.10. It just has an option to enable write support
<dr_willis> Ashex,  no idea then.. it had 2 check box's here. one for  internal, one for external, and write supports...  I would say check the forums. they may clarify the fix
<dr_willis> well  the wizard had 2 tabs/places and like 4 check box's i recall.. Not on ubuntu right now
<Ashex> ok, I'll take a look around
<DretchSwatter> back
<mister-tea> everytime I boot I need to use recovery mode and fix broken packages but it says none are broken none fixed but then it will boot any ideas?
<patrick_farrelly> help please, i am having a massive problem with X
<patrick_farrelly> X was working fine, but i saved the system to ram, and now X does not function
<eppan> restart dont work?
<eppan> or ctrl+alt+backspace
<DaSkreech> mister-tea: What packages?
<genii> patrick_farrelly: Please don't post in both here and in #ubuntu at same time about the same problem
<mister-tea> idk
<patrick_farrelly> nothing doing
<patrick_farrelly> i ran fsck, disc is all clear
<patrick_farrelly> ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work because X can not start
<eppan> what runlevel is your systen trying to start in?
<patrick_farrelly> init5
<tuxwulf> In 8.04, how do I connect my BT mouse?
<mister-tea> I just buikt this box and installed kubuntu but during package fix it says 0 broken 0 fixed
<genii> patrick_farrelly: According to the info you also gave in #ubuntu it is saying cannot start X because readonly filesystem. At prompt what does: df -h   say is filesystem % full?
<patrick_farrelly> my / is 35%
<patrick_farrelly> all other drives are less than that
<patrick_farrelly> *dev/sda1 = 35%
<genii> patrick_farrelly: OK. Have you done a boot to recovery and fsck the drives?
<patrick_farrelly> fsck shows all clear
<patrick_farrelly> journal entries are fine
<patrick_farrelly> i am not sure what i did
<patrick_farrelly> i only shut down picking "save the system in ram"
<genii> Probably were using swap space when you did that
<patrick_farrelly> then x went nuts, but i kinda expected it, it happened all the time in debian
<mister-tea> i'm wondering if I have something wrong in grub/ the menu.lst is very short ...one page
<patrick_farrelly> hmm... let me try remounting the / drive
<patrick_farrelly> that should fix read-only, right?
<genii> patrick_farrelly: Can you manually:  sudo mount -a -o remount,rw
<patrick_farrelly> ok... fixed... i did something similar
<patrick_farrelly> i did sudo mount -n -o remount /
<patrick_farrelly> thanks
<mister-tea> shold my bios be set to  large dick acces mode other or dos. also should plug and play os be enabled?
<genii> mister-tea: pnp on, and "other"
<mister-tea> k thanks
<DaSkreech> tuxwulf: What errors?
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: Installation or BT mouse?
<mister-tea> when I shut down I get a red warning message that flashes too fast to read can I slow it down or is it in a log somewhere?
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: In Kub 8.04 I am not clear on the procedure how to connect my BT mouse....
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: On another computer, I am having trouble installing Kub 8.10
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: Or rather, it installes fine, but starting up in it is a problem
<DaSkreech> Installation
<dustin> I feel like an idiot I cant figure out how to run a .run file on kubuntu 8.10
<DaSkreech> dustin: ./file.run
<genii> dustin: If in same dir:  ./file.run
<dustin> ok I will try that in terminal
 * genii hands DaSkreech a cookie
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: I am not sure yet but it says I have sda, sdb, sdc and sdd. It seems only sdc and sdd have harddisks physically attached. I set grub to install on sdc, since I think sda and sdb are raid drives which I do not have.
<mister-tea> anything on my shutdown question?
<DaSkreech> tuxwulf: Umm ok lets take from the top :)
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: Not on the SATA bus anyway. I do have a separate pci card which does have a PATA raid.
<DaSkreech> How many drives are in the computer ?
<tuxwulf> 4
<genii> mister-tea: Depends what is causing the red screen, ubuntu generally doesn't have any of those (that I've seen)
<mister-tea> red letters
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: 4
<mister-tea> is there a shutdown log?
<genii> mister-tea: Try to hit Pause key when it happens
<mister-tea> k thanks again gotta go fix my bios
<DaSkreech> tuxwulf: how many are in raid ?
<dustin> new question how do I set my root password so that I can run root terminal :S
<genii> mister-tea: Perhaps /var/log/faillog
<dustin> using kubuntu 8.10
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: BIOS says SATA1 and SATA2 have HDs attached. Not in raid. SATA3 and SATA4 do not have drives attached. I set SATA1 as the boot drive. I disabled the on-board raid controller.
<genii> dustin: Ubuntu is designed to use sudo and never have an enabled root account. So we will likely not help you with that
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: There is a separate pci raid controller with a 2 -disk stripe raid attached.
<dustin> so anything I need to run in root can be run in sudo?
<genii> dustin: Yes
<dustin> ty
<genii> dustin: np
<DaSkreech> oh
<DaSkreech> ok fine
<DaSkreech> so what happens on boot up?
<genii> tuxwulf: Did you use a Wubi install onto the raid?
<dustin> genii: it returned "command not found"
<dustin> genii: so what command do I need to run a .run?
<genii> dustin: You don't put just "sudo"  by itself. You put: sudo name-of-a-command-line-command
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: The Kub installer lists sda ~ sdd, but SATA1 = sdc and SATA2 = sdd; sda  and sdb show empty, no disks attached. I manually partition sdc/SATA1 for kub 8.10. I install grub on sdc (which seems to be hd(2), not hd(0)).
<dustin> ustin@dustin-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run[sudo] password for dustin:
<dustin> sudo: ./ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run: command not found
<dustin> dustin@dustin-desktop:~/Desktop$
<dustin> dustin@dustin-desktop:~/Desktop$
<downhillgames> dustin: chmod +x ./atiblajhblahblah
<downhillgames> then try it
<tuxwulf> genii > No, I don't even know what that is. It only serves as a data drive (ntfs).
<genii> dustin: So the file you are trying to run is not located in the directory which you are trying to execute it in
<pirky> is it easy to remove kde from a kubuntu installation and run gnome instead?
<dustin> file is there
<genii> dustin: Also that file needs to be run with specific other arguments in it (the ati installer)
<downhillgames> yeah, gotta chmod +x it
<downhillgames> +x means "set the executable flag to yes"
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: After kub install and reboot, it mentions 'invalid device /dev/UUID= blahbahblah', and falls to an initrams shell.
<downhillgames> you can do the same by right clicking the file, clicking Properties and checking the box or whatever in the Permissions tab
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: I startup a live CD and confirm the dev UUID is correct.
<dustin> genii: what other arguments should I look for to install this package?
<genii> dustin: See http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Manual_Install_Method
<DaSkreech> tuxwulf: Oh I know that :)
<downhillgames> lol nevermind.
<DaSkreech> tuxwulf: Count to 5 and type exit
<genii> dustin: If you have Intrepid and not Hardy, substitute the names accordingly
<DaSkreech> The controller is initiallizing the device slower than the kernel and grub are moving
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: ... eh ...? That sounds interesting....
<DaSkreech> It had me wonky for a day or two as well
<tuxwulf> ....aaaah....
<tuxwulf> I see!
<aanderse> how do i install plasma theme i got from inet?
<tuxwulf> Is there a way to do that automatically...?
<DaSkreech> tuxwulf: Tell grub to take longer to boot up I guess
<DaSkreech> Idid some stuff in my bios after a while that fixed it
<tuxwulf> DaSkreech: goood tips! Thanks, I will try that when I get back to that pc...
<DaSkreech> sure
<dustin> genii: perfect info thank you so much
<genii> dustin: You're welcome
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there a reason Dolphin would crash frequently?
<pirky> http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1eb2.jpg
<pirky> could someone look at the box i got in the upper right
<pirky> can't get rid of him, kids got alagator blood,
<parthbakshi>  i had ubuntu 8.04 and had amarok 1.4 installed on it ...then i upgrded my machine to 8.10
<parthbakshi>  in synaptic it says amarok version 2.x.x is installed however i still get the old version when i start amarok
<parthbakshi>  any idea whats going on?
<radlipat> help plz
<radlipat> no ones on xubuntu
<pirky> can you just remove kde and install gnome from a kubuntu installation
<radlipat> my taskbar disapeared can someone help?
<genii> !puregnome | pirky
<ubottu> pirky: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<CoJaBo-Eee> radlipat: You can add it back in widgets
<radlipat> how?
<genii> pirky: If you mean that lighter-coloured blue area, thats not some separate box but a part of the background pic
<pirky> genii: yes
<pirky> its the lighter area
<genii> pirky: It's part of the backgound picture which just looks somewhat like it is part of another area or so
<genii> pirky: It's not
<radlipat> CoJaBo-Eee: how i do that?
<pirky> no its a part of the background pic
<genii> pirky: Yes, it is just part of the entire picture they are using as the default background.
<pirky> ubottu: is this a more complete removal http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pirky> genii: i should be able to change it then
<genii> pirky: Choose a different background picture you like better and will disappear
<radlipat> hello CoJaBo-Eee???????????????/
<pirky> thanks for help here is the next pic....
<aanderse> so does anyone know how i can install a new plasma theme i got from kde-look.org?
<radlipat> how i open widgets?????????anyone??????????/
<DaSkreech> parthbakshi: It says Amarok2:1.4.1
<DaSkreech> radlipat: Your taskbar disappaears often :)
<pirky> genii: http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1jv3.jpg
<CoJaBo-Eee> radlipat: Icon is on top right on mine.
<tuxwulf> Perhaps it crawled to the ceiling...?
<tuxwulf> I mean there is abutton to make it roll up to the top of the screen, I saw...
<pirky> changed background to blank color
<radlipat> i dont see it
<pirky> still got damn blue box
<radlipat> when i right click i get the list that should be in my kmenu
<genii> pirky: Hm. If you move the mouse up to top of screen or to the far right, does it move the entire screen ?
<pirky> This new KDE seems to difficult to learn, the installing plasmoids is confusing with the yellow stars and minus signs confusing me
<genii> pirky: (and expose more of that)
<radlipat> any ideas??????
<pirky> genii: no
<parthbakshi> ok got it
<genii> pirky: It looks like your video card is leaving what is called "relics" or "artifacts" on your screen.
<pirky> genii: that makes sense, got a pretty good lapy though
<pirky> genii you think i am a good candidate to remove kde and try gnome
<pirky> ?
<genii> pirky: I'm not sure it will help if the problem is the video card, since they both use the same drivers underneath
<pirky> you gonna be on here for a while?
<pirky> i might try it am jump back in here later
<genii> pirky: You could put in Gnome alongside of your current kubuntu by installing  ubuntu-desktop and choosing Gnome at login
<pirky> genii: i will do that
<pirky> brb
<genii> pirky: I'll be active another hour or so, but after that I'm /away
<pirky> genii: installing.....thanks for the help...i love the ubuntu community
<genii> pirky: Video card issues are not my particular strong point in debugging, but there may be someone else who around who can assist if that is what the issue turns out to be
<pirky> genii: you think that since i am running 4.2 beta that it might be the cause of the video card issue
<genii> pirky: Possibly. But more likely the underlying driver which it is using
<tkstka> hmm can someone here help me because compiz-fusion people are very quiet :D
<DaSkreech> nVidia?
<pirky> DaSkreech: yes i have nvidia
<NoNick34234> hi all
<DaSkreech> Yeah that would cause some issues
<radlipat> they should be able to help you nonick
<NoNick34234> my monitor goes to sleep after 10 minutes, and i can't seem to stop it. i tried any settings i saw in control panel, and even killed the power management processes
<pirky> is ati support better for ubuntu
<DaSkreech> pirky: no clue but nVidia actually mentioned KDE in the last driver beta release because of how wonky the drivers acted in KDE4
<tanner_> does anyone know if kde 4.2 will have a universal menubar like the 3.5 had
<tanner_> or will i have to wait some more
<pirky> as if i didn't have enough problems having Broadcom grrrr
<Eyestaples> 10 years later and im back to irc chat.
<DaSkreech> pirky: This is a much easier fix
<Cainus> hey all... I recently rebooted my kubuntu box and now it won't let me log in through the graphical interface... I can only get in through "console login" ... can anyone tell me what I need to look at first to fix this?
<CoJaBo-Eee> I think my Kubuntu install is messed up bad :/
<CoJaBo-Eee> Nothing seems to be updating anymore, Dolphin crashes on every file operation, and now wine is broken.
<DaSkreech> tanner_: I don't know of a plan for that
<sorset1> hi, can i mount ntfs with konqueror in 8.10 ?
<MrInternet> awww, kate freezes when the terminal beeps
<DaSkreech> tanner_: was that a Kwin implementation ?
<radlipat> u sill here
<CoJaBo-Eee> ?
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: mv ~/.kde ~/kde_bkup
<tanner_> i believe so
<radlipat> who was helping me with my taskbar?
<radlipat> i opened run program and comp crashed
<CoJaBo-Eee> radlipat: Did you try restarting?
<radlipat> just did
<radlipat> he told me to type something into alt f2
<radlipat> like behavior or something
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there a widgets icon in the top right corner?
<radlipat> nope
<radlipat> oh his name was nonick
<radlipat> something
<NoNick34234> hi
<radlipat> hi
<radlipat> srry comp crashed man
<radlipat> ok what was i supposed to run?
<radlipat> in alt f2?
<DaSkreech> tanner_: ask in #kwin
<tanner_> DaSkreech thank you
<Eyestaples> anyone know why can render a jpg for the topface of my cube but not the bottom?
<Eyestaples> I*
<CoJaBo-Eee> Compiz?
<Eyestaples> yes
<CoJaBo-Eee> The setting is in several different places, you have to find the one that allows top and bottom.
<Eyestaples> on the other hand. this has been my first issue and i think it's a wonderfull OS i cant belive i've ran winblows for so long
<Eyestaples> exelent tyvm.
<DaSkreech> #compiz
<CoJaBo-Eee> Eyestaples: On my version, it is under Cube reflection and deformation
<Colonel_Panic> hehe
<Colonel_Panic> Have you guys seen that HeliOS blog entry about the school teacher?
<DaSkreech> That's pretty damn funny
<genii> Colonel_Panic: -offtopic :)
<Colonel_Panic> he's backpedaling as fast as his little legs will carry him
<Colonel_Panic> is offtopic discussion not allowed here?
<genii> Colonel_Panic: Well, we have #kubuntu-offtopic  channel for that
<Colonel_Panic> aaah I see
<Colonel_Panic> ok my apologies
<Colonel_Panic> is there any activity in there now?
<DaSkreech> There will be if you join :)
<Colonel_Panic> you think so?
<compilerwriter> Anybody successfully get a magicjack to work with kubuntu?
<cze> hi all, in 8.10 I switched kwin's rendering mode for 3D effects and now I cannot login. How can I reset the setting?
<DaSkreech> cze: ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<cze> i think this is the change i did: GLMode=Fallback
<cze> would you know what is the default value?
<cze> daskreech
<DaSkreech> cze: Hmm? You changed that to make it start failing?
<cze> daskreech, did I? I switched it in UI to that. I just wanted to try all I think three values to try performance
<leigh> i just installed kubuntu and when trying to run terminal commands nothing happens
<leigh> i try sudo apt-get install and it asks for the password, but than nothing happens
<DaSkreech> cze: What did you turn off in the UI ?
<leigh> i didn't turn anything off
<leigh> nm
<DaSkreech> leigh: what are you installing?
<leigh> im trying to update xorg.conf...so im trying to install gksu
<cze> daskreech, I changed render mode to fallback, since then x server only restarts after i login
<leigh> i also tried to open dolphin as root from terminal and again it asks for password, but than opens nothing
<DaSkreech> leigh: you have Kdesudo
<cze> daskreech, dont you know what is the default value for GLMode in kwinrc?
<DaSkreech> leigh: You don't need gksu
<DaSkreech> cze: Ha ha ok quick fix mv ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc to somewhere else then login
<DaSkreech> !kdesudo | leigh
<ubottu> leigh: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<cze> daskreech, ok thank you
<leigh> yea that makes sense...I'm use to ubuntu...but now i tried that and same thing...it asks for password than goes right back to a prompt
<leigh> i've tried a couple other random commands and i get no errors it just goes right back to a prompt
<DaSkreech> leigh: what did you type in ?
<leigh> like it opens and than closes immediately
<leigh> kdesudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<compilerwriter> has anyone managed to get a magicjack to work with kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> leigh: you probably don't have gedit installed try kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> What's a magicjack
<radlipat> whats magicjack?????????
<leigh> DaSkreech: same thing happens, asks for password than just goes back to prompt
<leigh> i just installed, so my password is still nothing...could that be the problem?
<DaSkreech> leigh: Mebbe
<DaSkreech> leigh: set a password with passwd at the prompt
<DaSkreech> Stepping outside to the dogs let me know what the result is when you get one
<radlipat> kewl i got shockwave working now clubpenguin here i come
<leigh> wow I feel really stupid...there was a password set...figured it out and now it works
<leigh> thanks for your help!
<radlipat> idk how i got it to work and i dont care~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> leigh: Wonderful :)
<leigh> kubuntu is just confusing me over ubuntu </lame excuse>
<radlipat> lol yeah it is lol
<radlipat> jk
<radlipat> its confusing me over windows
<radlipat> lol
<compilerwriter> leigh you will like kde better than gnome once you get accustomed to it though.
<DaSkreech> leigh: :-) Well We should be here to help iron that out
<leigh> i updated xorg.conf...can i get it to update without restarting?
<leigh> i think you guys are right...i'm gettin use to it fast...
<leigh> im still a linux beginner...just got kubuntu running tonight after using ubuntu for the past couple of months
<lespea> anybody here using 4.2 beta?
<DaSkreech> Me
<lespea> do you know if you can bind the super button and the mouse to do things, like in compiz you can hold super and scroll to adjust the transparency of the window
<DaSkreech> nope never tried
<qcjn> hi. I've seen that i can use, or install kde desktop easyly, in ubuntu, while i'm using gnome now. And i like to see how i like it. But would it affect compiz-fusion if i change to kde desktop ?
<radlipat> <robertMB> I acidently deleted the networkmanager Icon from the panel how do I get it back or change which access point to connect to?
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Hmm ?
<radlipat> from channel xubuntu i dont know do any of you?
<DaSkreech> what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> radlipat: Right click the panel and add it back
<radlipat> he said its not there when i suggestd that
<qcjn> DaSkreech: i'm on Ubuntu, using gnome..i got compiz.. secondly, i've seen that i can easily from ubuntu switch to gnome. But will it "damage" compiz-fusion, will i have problem coming back to gnome..I just want to see for now ?
<qcjn> switch to kde desktop i mean
<qcjn> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html
<eppan> qcjn: try a live cd then maybe?
<qcjn> would be less risky !
<qcjn> it's just live cd are fun, sometime so much slower, so you don't really get the feel of it
<eppan> i used to run ubuntu with compiz for a long time, but i liked kubuntu to much to go back to that
<eppan> true, the cd is very slow
<DaSkreech> qcjn: no
<DaSkreech> Nothing will harm anything
<qcjn> ok,  thanks, so i can try it...yes sir ! :)
<qcjn> eppan: waht particularity do you like about using kubuntu ?
<eppan> it kinda just have what i want in the right places :)
<radlipat> night all im hitting the hey
 * radlipat drinks last bit of coffee
<qcjn> if i install kde desktop, will it give,s me the feeling of kubuntu, or only of kde desktop
<DaSkreech> It will be more vanilla type KDE
<DaSkreech> But with the code changes that Kubuntu has made
<qcjn> excuse me but i don't understand, so it doesn't really tell me anything !
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Ubuntu is a customized version of Gnome
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu is a customized version of KDE
<qcjn> ah yes ! if i change to kde desktop, will compiz-fusion still be working ?
<qcjn> ok
<DaSkreech> For the most part that means things like the wallpapers and what applications are installed etc
<DaSkreech> But some of it is changes in the actual code like Kubuntu takes out the Go! menu in Konqueror
<DaSkreech> Even if you install he KDE package the code changes remain
<DaSkreech> but all the other changes will be more KDE default than Kubuntu choices
<DaSkreech> qcjn: If you want but it would be off by default
<qcjn> ok
<DaSkreech>  You would have kwin which provides a lot of what Compiz does
<qcjn> i'm trying it right now
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<silv3r_m00n> can i make the filename appear to the right of the file icon in konqueror ?
<Psi-Jack> When I installed the arts package, it didn't include the arts binary. Why is that?
<DaSkreech> silv3r_m00n: not that I know of
<silv3r_m00n> DaSkreech: what does that mean ?
<Psi-Jack> Anyone?
<DaSkreech> silv3r_m00n: You want the name of the file to the right of the icon without it being in column view ?
<silv3r_m00n> DaSkreech: now it is below the file icon
<macjason0607> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/86005/
<DaSkreech> Arts is dead?
<silv3r_m00n> i want it to the right
<Psi-Jack> I just installed Ubuntu a couple days ago, and did an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get KDE. I'm not using ALSA+PulseAudio, because that combination has /always/ sucked for me, so I got the GPL'd OSS 4.1 sources and installed them, but I notice arts is a dummy package, and doesn't actually have the arts binary.
<DaSkreech> silv3r_m00n: Without being in column mode ?
<qcjn> it's installing lots of stuff
<silv3r_m00n> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> qcjn: :-)
<DaSkreech> silv3r_m00n: Where have you seen that? And why is Column mode not good enough ?
<silv3r_m00n> DaSkreech: i saw that in windows xp
<qcjn> now it,s configuration of kdm..my computer is in french, so i ll try to translate..now it's at "defautl graphic session handler" gdm or kdm...would be kdm ?
<DaSkreech> Hmm I'll have to try that but I've never seen it before
<DaSkreech>  Column mode would get that effect I suppose
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Sure doesn't make a huge difference
<qcjn> could you suggest me something, cause i don't have a clue ?
<qcjn> now it's on gdm, by default..but can move it to kdm
<DaSkreech> go to kdm
<qcjn> back in terminal, dowloading things
<Colonel_Panic> UGH
<Psi-Jack> No help, eh?
<DaSkreech> Psi-Jack: Sorry come back when more people are awake
<Colonel_Panic> I'm having a problem. I started to upgrade to Intrepid using Adept, but I keep getting the error about being unable to upgrade some packages because they couldn't be downloaded or installing them would break dependencies.
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, not sure how many people actually use OSS, over ALSA, but .. Bleh.
<Psi-Jack> ALSA gives me /too/ much crap to support it.
<Psi-Jack> But this movement to ALSA+PulseAudio, is pissing me off, literally.
<zorael> Psi; Why would you want arts? And yeah, OSS banzai :3
<Colonel_Panic> I'm going to have to make a Live CD and just reinstall, aren't I?
<qcjn> DaSkreech: Didn't think it would download so much stuff..Feel's like it's downloading a whole system :)
<zorael> Using a non-portable sound system is what's deprecated
<Psi-Jack> zorael: So KDE uses it's own sound server to shell out only one audio stream for all KDE-based apps?
<zorael> (ALSA)
<DaSkreech> It is a whole system :) A desktop System :)
<zorael> Psi-Jack: Are we talking KDE3 or 4?
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: No how did you upgrade ?
<Psi-Jack> zorael: OSS is portable, that's kinda the point. But otherwise, I'm using KDE4
<Colonel_Panic> Adept Manager
<DaSkreech> Then you don't need arts at all
<Psi-Jack> zorael: I did an Ubuntu 8.10 install and installed kubuntu-desktop. Followed: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuHelp:OpenSound#Special_Instructions_for_Ubuntu_8.10_.28intrepid.29
<Colonel_Panic> It gets about 10% of the way ingo the installation process, and then I get that error
<Psi-Jack> And installed OSS 4.1 GPL from source.
<Colonel_Panic> *into*
<qcjn> ok finish dowloading..be back
<zorael> Psi-Jack: I was agreeing with you; people fling FUD at OSSv4 calling it deprecated. Nevermind. Anyway;
<Psi-Jack> hehe
<zorael> Psi-Jack: KDE4 has Phonon to interface with ALSA, Pulse, OSS, or whatever system you pick, as far as I'm aware
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. OSSv4 is pretty nice, so far. At LEAST it fracking works.
<Flyboarder> Hello, I am new to kubuntu and i was wondering how to install i have a install cd but all it does when i go install kubuntu is run some lines of code then stop and do nothing
<Psi-Jack> zorael:.... Phonon?
<Colonel_Panic> I just tried kdesu kate and it said it Could not run the specified command
<Colonel_Panic> WTF?
<eppan> ksudo maybe?
<Flyboarder> any help on install?
<Psi-Jack> zorael: According to a dpkg -L phonon, that's also got no actual binary.
<Colonel_Panic> Why can't anything ever just work without necessitating 3 days worth of bullshit?
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: whats the error?
<Colonel_Panic> I can't use kdesu
<zorael> Psi-Jack: I don't know to what extent it's implemented yet, but it's supposedly the KDE 4 multimedia framework; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonon_(KDE)
<Colonel_Panic> I'm going to have to just doiwnload and burn a live cd and reinstall kubuintu
<zorael> Psi-Jack: You shouldn't _need_ to install anything extra, even if you installed kubuntu-desktop atop another installation
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: What install CD?
<eppan> i only have kdesudo no kdesu
<DaSkreech> Live?
<Psi-Jack> zorael: Hmm. but when I go into...
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: I meant the package error
<zorael> Psi-Jack: Can't you pick OSSv4 under System Settings -> Multimedia?
<Psi-Jack> zorael: System Settings
<Flyboarder> Kubuntu 8.10 that i got off of kubuntu.org
<Psi-Jack> zorael: Then Sound, no, all hardware is greyed out.
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: I've found the server upgrade helps a lot
<Colonel_Panic> I tried upgrading twice now, but it throws this error, something like "Could not finish installing packages, either some packaged failed to download or installation would break dependencies
<Colonel_Panic> something like that
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: Kubunto 8.10 off of the kubuntu website
<Colonel_Panic> then Adept exits
<Colonel_Panic> leaving my installatkion half-done and broken
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: Ok do you get a desktop ?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: On that page try the server upgrade
<Colonel_Panic> what's a server upgrade?
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: yes i am installing on my other computer, or trying to.
<zorael> Psi-Jack: Hmm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound#System%20Sounds%20on%20KDE%204.x
<zorael> Psi-Jack: Install the KDE Phonon GStreamer backend:
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: They have steps for an Ubuntu upgrade a Kubuntu upgrade and a server upgrade
<zorael> Psi-Jack: sudo apt-get install -y phonon-backend-gstreamer
<Psi-Jack> zorael: It's installed.
<zorael> Psi-Jack: Oh.
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: Alright let me know if you need anything
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: well it wont install
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: This is after you get the desktop and click on Install ?
<Colonel_Panic> I don't see that
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: yes
<Colonel_Panic> the server upgrade appears to be for Ubuntu
<Colonel_Panic> not Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Does the installer show up atall
<Psi-Jack> zorael: Here's the funny thing. Sound DOES work. :)
<zorael> zorael: Well then!
<zorael> Psi-Jack: er.
<Psi-Jack> kmix doesn't work completely, but it works..
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: from 8.04 to 8.10 correct ?
<Colonel_Panic> I can't do this anyway, because I can't run kdesudo
<zorael> Psi-Jack: I think kmix interfaces directly with alsa and not through Phonon, so you'd need to use ossmixer
<Colonel_Panic> yeah
<Colonel_Panic> that's what I'm trying to do
<DaSkreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)
<Psi-Jack> zorael, Right.. Kinda learned that. kmix works for the master volume at least, just not for setting things like the capture source and stuff.
<Colonel_Panic> butI'm running Kubuntu
<qcjn> DaSkreech: didn't change the look of the desktop, but it looks like it has different app
<DaSkreech> Oh pffft
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: That URL ^^^
<Colonel_Panic> Not Ubuntu
<qcjn> compiz works
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: The installer showes some lines of code then says "end trace" and does nothing after that
<DaSkreech> qcjn: You logged in ?
<qcjn> yep
<qcjn> had to restart the computer
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: Hmm can you run a Disk integrity check ?
<zorael> Psi-Jack: The wiki entry touches upon that as well, I see. So yeah, missing feature.
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Ha not really but ok
<zorael> Psi-Jack: Can't suggest more than to supplement kmix with ossmixer
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Log out and press alt+T you will get a listing choose KDE then login again
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: the disk checks out
<DaSkreech> qcjn: To get back here open Konversation
<zorael> Psi-Jack: though the last time I tried the latter my eyes bled.
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: is there a guide for install?
<Colonel_Panic> Synaptic won't start
<qcjn> i tryed without restarting it, but since i didn't see no difference, i restarted it
<DaSkreech> :-)
<qcjn> ow i m whit xchat, i ll look for kopete
<Colonel_Panic> the menu link to Synaptic does nothing
<DaSkreech> qcjn: There is an option on the login screen for sessions. Click that and choose KDE
<DaSkreech> qcjn: you have to logout though
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: That's kinda strange. You may have to use an alternate CD
<qcjn> there wasn't no options,...that's what i tought i would do
<Colonel_Panic> I cannot follow this guide. It won't work
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: this is my thrid cd.
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: There is a link to Ubuntu servers on that page
<DaSkreech> That's what you want to follow
<qcjn> be back ...try with kopete
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: Well did you check the MD5 sum for the ISO ?
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech:??????
<DaSkreech> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Colonel_Panic> I cannot follow thaT TUTORIAL
<zorael> Isn't KDE 4.2 beta 2 due today?
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Why not?
<zorael> At least according to the wikipedia entry
<DaSkreech> Yes
<Colonel_Panic> because I don't have that menu
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: You are reading the wrong part there is no menu in that section
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: do i need ubuntu installed first?
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: no
<DaSkreech> But your computer seems fussy at the least.
<Colonel_Panic> why do you keep posting the links to the same 2 pages? I told you it dopesn'
<DaSkreech> If you have tested the md5 sum and checked the disk integrity then you may want to try the alternate installer CD
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: the page doesn't open ?
<Colonel_Panic> yes the page opens
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: will kubuntu install in VPC?
<DaSkreech> Right there is a small menu on the right side
<DaSkreech> With 1 2 then an indented 1 nd 2
<DaSkreech> Click on the indented 2 entry
<DaSkreech> Follow that
<Colonel_Panic> I'm doing a apt-get -f install
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: Yes easily
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Ok if you get an error can you pastebin it?
<Colonel_Panic> OK
<Colonel_Panic> I will
<Colonel_Panic> I seem to remember having issues when I upgraded to Hardy
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech well that is what i am currently trying and it does the same thing
<Colonel_Panic> Or... I mean Gutsy'
<Colonel_Panic> ]wait, no it was Hardy
<Colonel_Panic> yeah
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Colonel_Panic> I had to reinstall from a LiveCD
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: Doesnt seem to install in VPC at all for me.
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: does it give you an error?
<Colonel_Panic> had to re-set up all my desktop settings all over again]
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Oh dear. you don't have a /home parititon ?
<Colonel_Panic> wow this is a lot of crap it's installing
<Colonel_Panic> yes I do
<Colonel_Panic> of course I do
<DaSkreech> Why would you have to setup your settings  again then?
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Hi
<Colonel_Panic> I have no idea
<qcjn> DaSkreech: hi
<Colonel_Panic> it changed my desktop
<qcjn> DaSkreech: kopete looks good
<DaSkreech> Hi _2
<Colonel_Panic> I hope KDE4 isn't gong to cause me a lot of headaches
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Alright you are still with compiz ?
<_2> DaSkreech
<Mamarok> huhu DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Depends on what you expect
<DaSkreech> Hi Mamarok
<zorael> Am I the only one for whom panels cover fullscreen applications, in the 4.2 beta?
<Colonel_Panic> I expect it to fucking work
<Colonel_Panic> that's all
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: it runs some lines with code like this: c04ab93d then the last line says end trace
<qcjn> DaSkreech: yes, still got compiz
<DaSkreech> zorael: You can click on the cashew and tell it not to cover applications in the more settings button
<Riddell> ahem
<Colonel_Panic> I expect to not have a ton of problems with all my applications and stuff
<DaSkreech> Hi Riddell are you following Flyboarder's plight ?
<Mamarok> huhu Riddell :)
<Colonel_Panic> OK it's done fixing the deps
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Colonel_Panic> Uh oh sorry
<zorael> DaSkreech: Well, the normal behaviour is to have it limit the desktop area (acting as a normal activity bar), *yet* allow fullscreen applications to cover the whole screen
<Colonel_Panic> I figured nobody'd care at this hour
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I'm afraid I'm not
<Colonel_Panic> then again, I guess it's not the middle of the night everywhjere in the world
<Riddell> abend Mamarok
<zorael> DaSkreech: As it is right now, it does limit the desktop area so the panel is visible with *maximized* windows, yet fullscreen windows go beneath it, leaving it visible atop.
<Mamarok> morgen :)
<qcjn> DaSkreech: But one funny thing , like i told you, my desktop, looks the same..Could it be because i've installed a theme desktop, so it keeps it ?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: On I think three machines the install app starts then spits out a backtrace and dies
<zorael> DaSkreech: like, fullscreened Firefoxes, fullscreened media players, etc.
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Good observation :)
<DaSkreech> qcjn: I think that you are still in Gnome :) did you logout and click on sessions as I asked ?
<Colonel_Panic> Uh... I can't use kdesu
<Mamarok> Colonel_Panic: try kdesudo
<Colonel_Panic> so I can't open the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Colonel_Panic> kdesudo doesn't work either
<qcjn> DaSkreech: like i've told you, thats what i wanted to do, but i didn't have this option
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: You shouldn't need to with the instructions I gave you
<Colonel_Panic> oh... wait it just did
<_2> Colonel_Panic are you the primary user ?   (admin) ?
<Colonel_Panic> I have to edit the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Press alt+T it will pop up the menu even if it's hidden
<Colonel_Panic> oh, ok it says prompt=normal
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> here goes... sudo do-release-upgrade
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Ah sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades should work
<qcjn> DaSkreech: in the login "when it open's"
<Colonel_Panic> I was all set to use vi
<DaSkreech> _2: Botched upgrade
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Hmm ?
<Colonel_Panic> "botched"?
<DaSkreech> Well you said it stopped part way
<DaSkreech> that's botched
<_2> DaSkreech so is sudoers broken or is it just the kde specific app ?
<Colonel_Panic> it appeared to do that, yes
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: What settings should i use for VPC? "Other"????
<Colonel_Panic> sudo works for me
<Colonel_Panic> kdesu doesn't
<qcjn> DaSkreech: ok
<_2> Colonel_Panic & DaSkreech ok.   ^
<Colonel_Panic> is this the way it's going to be with Intrepid?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: have half a moment?
<Colonel_Panic> no more kdesu?
<DaSkreech> Unless _2 wants to attack it ? :)
<eppan> Colonel_Panic: have you tried kdesudo?
<DaSkreech> qcjn: what do you mean "when it open's" ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: the install app?  adept?
<Colonel_Panic> yeah it worked to open kate
<DaSkreech> Argh
<Mamarok> Colonel_Panic: default is kdesudo
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Ubiquity
<_2> DaSkreech on.   just going to offer support for sudo if that was the issue.
 * Mamarok needs a coffee first
<Colonel_Panic> OK it appears the upgrade is happening
<Colonel_Panic> it's unpacking all my stuff now
<Colonel_Panic> I'll check back periodically to let you guys know hoiw it's going, or if I get any problems
<aa117> hey what's up people
<_2> !support | aa117
<ubottu> aa117: The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://www.kubuntu.com/support.php
<DaSkreech> _2: Flyboarder can't get ubiquity to start
<DaSkreech> All the machines including a Virtual machine just backtrace out and fail assert
<_2> Flyboarder live CD ?
<RandyCalifornia> Hello!
<RandyCalifornia> Good evening everybody
<_2> RandyCalifornia top of the morning to ya
<RandyCalifornia> I'm using Kubuntu on an Ibook G3
<RandyCalifornia> lol
<RandyCalifornia> and I wanted to install wine,
<Flyboarder> _2: yes
<RandyCalifornia> but it says that it is missing, or obsolete
<RandyCalifornia> (APT-GET)
<_2> Flyboarder not a memory shortage is it ?
<qcjn> DaSkreech: ok, it worked, it was there, lower left
<Flyboarder> _@ how much does it need?
<DaSkreech> qcjn: :)
<DaSkreech> Looks different now ?
<RandyCalifornia> ?
<qcjn> yes
<Flyboarder> _2: how much does it need?
<_2> Flyboarder if you have more than half a gig you have plenty
<qcjn> DaSkreech: compiz don't work anymore
<DaSkreech> qcjn: You are on Hardy?
<qcjn> doesn't matter for now....yes hardy
<_2> Flyboarder 256m minumum i think now
<Flyboarder> _2: trying to install in VPC, and yes i have a full gig in there
<_2> Flyboarder hmmm
<DaSkreech> qcjn: ok open a terminal and type compiz --replace to get it back
<qcjn> ok
<RandyCalifornia> I like Californication.....
<Flyboarder> _2: i get a line at the bottom of a bunch or other that says end trace
<_2> Flyboarder open a konsole and enter ubiquity
<Flyboarder> _2: how?
<Flyboarder> _2: if it wont install how do i open console?
<_2> kmenu > system > konsole
<RandyCalifornia> or press F2 and write "konsole"
<Flyboarder> _2: on CD?
<_2> Flyboarder yes
<_2> Flyboarder or are we chasing our tails here, does the live cd boot in that env ?
<_2> if the live CD is not booted it's no wonder that ubiquity wont run...
<Riddell> DaSkreech: from which CD version?
<Flyboarder> _2: live cd boots and loads menu then when i press install it says 'end trace'
<qcjn> DaSkreech: No didn'T work, says Checking for Xgl: not present.  & Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators Starting gtk-window-decorator
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: This is the 8.10 CD ?
<Flyboarder> _2: yes 8.10
<_2> Flyboarder yse in that cd open a konsole and enter the command 'ubiquity'
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Boo :) Well proably wants compiz-kde package installed as you say that's something to play with
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: So you don't get a desktop ?
<Flyboarder> _2: NO I GET NOTHING
<Flyboarder> _2: oops srry caps lock
<_2> then the cd is not "booting"
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: did you try the safe video mode ?
<Flyboarder> DaSkreech: no i didnt
<Flyboarder> ill send you both a screen shot
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Bah buggered communication Seems that it's the CD not booting
<qcjn> DaSkreech: well , i'll see if i want to mess around with that..Cause from what i understand..i just have to go back to gnome
<_2> Flyboarder try safe vidio mode and see if it will boot
<DaSkreech> Flyboarder: I think I know what you mean now. on the menu I think F4 gives you the option for safe video mode choose that then run it as normal
<DaSkreech> Or was it F6....
<DaSkreech> qcjn: you don't
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<qcjn> ok
<surgy> hello!
<_2> surgy
<RandyCalifornia> hola surgy :D
<RandyCalifornia> wassup?
<surgy> I was wandering if there are any musicians around. I am playing my guitar directly through my sound card using the mic port and a cable i found. My question is, what do we have in the way of software? I want digital effects and recording.
<surgy> nothin much RandyCalifornia
<Flyboarder> _2 / DaSkreech: trying in safe video mode
<RandyCalifornia> You can use Garage Band
<surgy> ?
<surgy> explain?
<_2> surgy your favorite package manager can search for avalable software
<RandyCalifornia> That's a Mac OS application that lets you record sound directly from your guitar
<_2> !repos | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<grendal_prime> whats the minimunm required packages to have sftp ioslave  working in like quanta?
<RandyCalifornia> It's very professional
<qcjn> i can't even write the password, cause my keyboard won't work there ?
<surgy> _2: sorry but im no noob and have been searching the repos for a few days now
<RandyCalifornia> it lets you add more than 50 effects to the sound that you created
<RandyCalifornia> oh... for Linux... :S
<RandyCalifornia> Audacity?
<surgy> RandyCalifornia: that works out of the box? or do i need a application layer or wrapper for it? also do you know of anything for digital effects?
<Flyboarder> _2 / DaSkreech: looks like it is still not booting
<Flyboarder> How do i do konsole?
<surgy> yeah i have audacity
<RandyCalifornia> first of all, what operating system are u using?
<surgy> but no effects, im looking for a distortion pedal type thing
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Where?
<surgy> Kubuntu 8.04 32 bit
<grendal_prime> audacity is a very good recorder sound processing app.    Also look into lmms for doint fruty loops type sequencing.
<qcjn> DaSkreech: somethings wrong..Can't even minimize my xchat window...
<_2> Flyboarder that would require the kde   which isn't what you are seeing,    maybe try using an alternate install methood ?
<DaSkreech> qcjn: ha ha type kwin --replace
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Sorry about that
<_2> !alternate | Flyboarder
<grendal_prime> surgy: crunch it...
<ubottu> Flyboarder: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<DaSkreech> In terminal
<RandyCalifornia> oh... Surgy, for what I know, the best applications for effects that the majority of musicians use is GarageBand, unfortunately, that's only for Mac OS
<RandyCalifornia> it works just right out of the box
<grendal_prime> overdrive it with a preamp, pretty easy to do in the machine
<surgy> grendal_prime: crunch it?
<grendal_prime> thats what distortion is.
<surgy> yeah
<RandyCalifornia> Ableton Live 7
<surgy> mind if i pm you to avoid being off topic?
<RandyCalifornia> that's another one
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Worked ?
<grendal_prime> stacking up the signal to the max...with a preamp...look for things like gain on the channel you want distorted.
<surgy> grendal_prime: and actually audacity has proven slow and i cant get it to pickup input from my guitar
<DaSkreech> !info compiz-kde hardy
<ubottu> compiz-kde (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager - KDE window decorator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 103 kB, installed size 272 kB
<surgy> grendal_prime: in windows its nice but the linux version seams to be slow
<Flyboarder> _2: alternate is doing the same thing
<Flyboarder> _2: also konsole isnt on the cd
<Flyboarder> _2: or i cant find it
<_2> Flyboarder ok.  describe exactly what it is doing
<grendal_prime> ive never had any problems with that app in linux..windows? ive never run it in windows, and as far as you guitar...does it have some sort of digital output or are you sending it analog to the computer (through some sort of soundcard?)
<Flyboarder> _2: i am trying to install kubuntu in vpc
<_2> Flyboarder that much i knew.    and...
<grendal_prime> if you are using analog signal, test the input with a mic, if that works and your guitar does not, maybe you need to line input it into the box (use the line in on the computer)
<Flyboarder> _2: i get install menu screen, but after i press install it runes a few lines of code then says ' end trace '
<Flyboarder> _2: runs*
<surgy> grendal_prime: im using a 1/4 inch to 1/8 inch adaptor on a male/male stereo cable from my guitar's output port to my soundcards mic in port. Then use Kmix to amplify the signal and i have Logitech 5.1 saround sound and a decent practice amp
<Psi-Jack> Now.
<_2> Flyboarder and you have waited for a few minutes to make sure it wasn't just probing for network connections or something ???
<Psi-Jack> Next problem. Dun dun duuuuuun. Firefox's tabs are kinda screwed up.
<grendal_prime> you now i think they make a digitizer for guitars, i think they are cheep too...might want to look into that.
<surgy> yeah?
<DaSkreech> hi qcjn
<Psi-Jack> What's up with KDE mucking up the tabs in Firefox?
<DaSkreech> Still can't use the keyboard ?
<grendal_prime> ya, look into analog to digital signal processor
<Flyboarder> _2: yes
<qcjn> DaSkreech: computer crashed, so i came back to gnome for now, cause i don't really have an hour or so, to play with that
<_2> Flyboarder ok, and what is the message just above "end trace"  ?
<surgy> basicly im not all that searious at playing, and i just want to work on my metal riffs, no distortion == no metal
<DaSkreech> woah.
<RandyCalifornia> how can I install wine on Kubuntu PPC?
<Flyboarder> _2 : a line consisting of a bunch of ===========
<Psi-Jack> apt-get install wine
<RandyCalifornia> I already used adept manager,
<grendal_prime> you just jack right into the computer..
<RandyCalifornia> and apt-get install wine
<_2> Flyboarder ok and above that ?
<DaSkreech> qcjn: ok  Well when you do here should help. If I'm on poke me
<RandyCalifornia> but it says something is missing or obsolete...
<RandyCalifornia> :S
<DaSkreech> qcjn: install the package compiz-kde and compiz should play nicely with KDE in the future
<surgy> grendal_prime: yes i do, and now im looking for a decent program for effects :)
<grendal_prime> straight up guitarhero meets the matrix type shiznit!!!
<surgy> grendal_prime: dam right, but im afraid of messing up this channel, mind chatting elsewhere?
<grendal_prime> no no dude im talking about the analog to digital-izer thang.
<qcjn> DaSkreech: ok, cause now, i've already passed my bedtime...work tomorrrow morning, it,s 2h15 here
<RandyCalifornia> help please :(
<DaSkreech> Night
<Flyboarder> _2: <c04ab09e>] _int_begin+0x9e/0xa9
<_2> !wine | RandyCalifornia perhaps it's a repo thang?
<ubottu> RandyCalifornia perhaps it's a repo thang?: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<qcjn> DaSkreech: thanks alot
<DaSkreech> RandyCalifornia: what is missing ?
<grendal_prime> na man google that stuff
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Sure
<grendal_prime> i need to get som pages done.
<surgy> ha ha
<surgy> wel lthanks for the chat bro
<RandyCalifornia> ok, let me run konsole again and I'll tell you
<surgy> and since when does ubottu say "thang" ? lol
<qcjn> i've hadded this channel to open, when i open xcaht
<qcjn> xchat
<_2> Flyboarder ok and one line higher ?    (this is not just to keep you busy, i'm trying to see where the initramfs is hanging)
<DaSkreech> qcjn: nice I'll see you around then :)
<qcjn> yes...good night to you, & all
<RandyCalifornia> night y'all
<RandyCalifornia> so
<RandyCalifornia> here it goes
<Flyboarder> _2: unknows_bootoption+0x0/0x200
<RandyCalifornia> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Flyboarder> _2: unknows*
<Flyboarder> _2: unknown**
<_2> Flyboarder ok. that might be what we are looking for... give me a second.
<RandyCalifornia> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<RandyCalifornia> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<RandyCalifornia> that's what konsole says
<_2> !repos > RandyCalifornia
<ubottu> RandyCalifornia, please see my private message
<surgy> is there a way that i can add all the software from a different kubuntu distro in one command? like i want all the recording software from ubuntu studio
<tkstka> Need help: I'm newb and so this is quite hard for me.. I've installed compiz and compiz-fusion config..  Now the transparency doesnt work because when a window is selected the top bar is totally blue not maching my other layouts. alt+tab doesnt work anymore after I tried to select cube so now no action from alt+tab..
<tkstka> PLease phelp
<_2> RandyCalifornia if that's not it, then there may not be a wine version for your g3 hardware ????   idk.
<RandyCalifornia> :S
<eagles0513875> im having an issue with amarok when trying ot play songs from my vista desktop it keeps saying no input plugin but when i copy a song to the laptop it works just fine O_o any ideas im on amarok 1.4
<_2> but definitely worth lookins at the repos (sources.list) RandyCalifornia
<surgy> ?
<eagles0513875> !ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<eagles0513875> !info ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-studio does not exist in intrepid
<RandyCalifornia> ok, so how do I fix the repositories?
<eagles0513875> surgy there is a package not sure what its called off the top of my head
<_2> see the bot
<RandyCalifornia> got it
<RandyCalifornia> thanks
<_2> Flyboarder are you not seeing any "kernel panic" at the end of that.
<_2> ?
<RandyCalifornia> when did the bot came to the Ubuntu IRC?
<_2> when ubuntu came to freenode
<surgy> !ubuntu studio package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> RandyCalifornia its always in here
<_2> 2004 to be exact
<RandyCalifornia> Firts time I seen it...
<eagles0513875> !ubuntu-studio | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Flyboarder> _2: no i dont see any such line
<RandyCalifornia> :S
<Flyboarder> _2: i see a start kernal line
<eagles0513875> surgy you might be better off asking in the #ubuntustudio channel about that package
<surgy> eagles0513875: doing so now, they are kindof dead though
<_2> Flyboarder hmmm  that's not good.     did you try the install iso specally for vertual machines ?   it's on the install page
<_2> or linked from    i mean.
<Flyboarder> _2: no i didnt see such iso
<eagles0513875> surgy then on command line do apt-cache search ubuntu studio
<eagles0513875> and that will bring up ubuntu studio related packages
<surgy> eagles0513875: doing so now
<_2> Flyboarder  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines   have a look at this.  maybe it will help.
<Flyboarder> _2: it lists vpc but doesnt give any info on what to do
<_2> Flyboarder might bookmark https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Other    i'll look some more.
<DaSkreech> tkstka: try installing compiz-kde
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech any idea bout my issue
<RandyCalifornia> oh crap! I had the server for El Salvador :S
<RandyCalifornia> lol
<RandyCalifornia> help!
<_2> Flyboarder well i must be high or something, cause i can't find the iso for vertual machine installs either now...
<RandyCalifornia> I put on the command thing aewm
<RandyCalifornia> and Kubuntu is acting weird now :S
<Flyboarder> _2: lol
<RandyCalifornia> please, help :(
<Flyboarder> _2: can i upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu? 'cuz i will try to install that aswell
<_2> Flyboarder *buntu is *buntu is *buntu     it's one os, with different default desktop/apps
<_2> or in other words  No you can't upgrade from  1 to 1    because    1 = 1
<Flyboarder> but i can change ubuntu into kubunto by switching gnome for kde right?
<_2> to complete that thought...   you can install the kubuntu defaluts on any version of *buntu  yes.     and you can install the ubuntu defaults on any version of *buntu  yes.
<phant0m2000> does anyone know where i can find kubuntu drivers for zte zxdsl 852 usb adsl modem?
 * _2 has xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop installed on his *buntu system.
<Flyboarder> kk even my ubunto cd does the same thing
<_2> yes i expected it would.
<_2> they are the same up to the desktop...
<RandyCalifornia> holy smokes!! Linux big crash :S
<Flyboarder> so is this problem my computer or the cd?
<DaSkreech> _2: Your menu must look wondeful :)
<_2> Flyboarder well, more like the vertualisation plus the install cd in combination.
<Flyboarder> ok ok so what do i do? I want to implement kubunto in an environment that will use multiple systems but i need to test everything virtually
<_2> DaSkreech heh.  it's editable in all three of those.   i also have fluxbox blackbox jwm fvwm icewm icewm95 twm window-maker e16 and a few others installed.
<_2> Flyboarder do you have ubuntu installed anywhere at all ?
<Flyboarder> no
<DaSkreech> _2: No e17? Booo :)
<_2> Flyboarder hmmm i was going to suggest cloning to the vertual env,    but that's out....
<_2> DaSkreech no.  i do try to stick with things in the repos and this is still dapper.
<phant0m2000> please answer me guys !!!!
<Flyboarder> well i will edit the partition of my hard drive and attempt to install there
<Flyboarder> its 2 a.m. so im gittin the sack thats for all the help hopefully i wont need to be back
<DaSkreech> phant0m2000: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=639514
<_2> phant0m2000 it's not common place for people to answer  "no i don't know"  unless specificly addressed, but sense you asked,  no i don't.
<phant0m2000> thaNKS MAN
<DaSkreech> Also http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-install-zxdsl-modem-on-ubuntu-673736/
<_2> too bad that flyboarder already left i found another possable solution.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<RandyCalifornia> no wine :(
<_2> !wine | RandyCalifornia did you look at the winehq site ?
<ubottu> RandyCalifornia did you look at the winehq site ?: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<anr78> The msn protocol has disappeared from my Kopete
<_2> thought the link was still on the infonode  sorry
<RandyCalifornia> yes, yes, I changed the repositories,
<RandyCalifornia> nothing :S
<_2> i meant  http://winehq.org/   to see if they mention any reason it might not work for your hardware possably ?
<RandyCalifornia> They claim it works,
<RandyCalifornia> but, I tried to fix the repositories
<RandyCalifornia> and no luck
<RandyCalifornia> I can't even find totem
<_2> then if it's not in the ubuntu repos (which i have trouble concieving)  get the source and build it ?
<_2> wait.  totem ?     pastebin your sources.list
<_2> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_2> sources.list location is  /etc/apt/sources.list
<RandyCalifornia> ok... looking at then
<itsmesilly> hi..i changed my C drive n install the windows xp on new c drive other physical drive had the kubuntu on it now how do i get the linux back in the boot menu?
<_2> !grub | itsmesilly reinstall grub you mean ?
<ubottu> itsmesilly reinstall grub you mean ?: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_2> backwards is my english ?
<_2> RandyCalifornia are you going to pastebin your sources.list for me ?    i'm pretty sure the problem is there.
<_2> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<tkstka> help how do I install video drivers
<eyestaples> everying was running fine on my system. i went to system>preferences>compizconfig manager and now it loads off screen, i cant find it and i have to use terminal "CCSM" to call it into my workspace. anyone have any idea?
<tkstka> there was this program
<tkstka> but I cant seem to remember it's name
<_2> !nv | tkstka
<ubottu> tkstka: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
 * _2 thinks RandyCalifornia fell asleep at the wheel
<_2> eyestaples you might remove a symlink from ~/.kde*/Autostart/   that might be where the app is being called at login,   also you might right click it's title bar and set it to remember it's location and size might help...
<itsmesilly> is there kubuntu 8.10 with kde3?
<_2> itsmesilly i think so....
<Mamarok> itsmesilly: no
<eyestaples> thanks
<_2> Mamarok you can install kde3 in intrepid can't you ?
<Mamarok> _2: well, you can, but one has to remove kde4 first, which means either doing all this in CLI or install another desktop first
<_2> Mamarok or not install kde4 at all.
<Mamarok> and it makes no sense, better stay with Hardy then
<Mamarok> itsmesilly: if you absolutely *need* kde3, stay with 8.04
<surgy> jack audio is either not installed or not working properlly can someone give me a hand getting jack to do his job?
<_2> itsmesilly ok.  short answer, yes it can be done.  you can install either server install or one of the other desktops  then add kde3
<Mamarok> _2: but it's not a good idea, he is better off with 8.04
<_2> Mamarok i'm sure he has noted that also.
 * _2 does many things that are "not good ideas"
<Psi-Jack> Wow. I'm in love with Dolphin!
<_2> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<Psi-Jack> heh
<_2> ubottu doesn't know jack about jack  ;/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Psi-Jack> What do you want to know about me?
<Psi-Jack> :)
<_2> not you.  jack audio   and surgy was asking
<surgy> lol
<surgy> can anyone give me a hand getting this guy to do something? anything at all
<_2> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-25 (intrepid), package size 144 kB, installed size 660 kB
<_2> surgy it is installed ?
<Psi-Jack> Bleh.
<Psi-Jack> Another useless audio layer that should never exist.
<Psi-Jack> esound, arts, SDL, libao, jackaudio, pulseaudio, WHY DO THESE EXIST?
<surgy> lol well i installed ubuntu-studio and at least 60% of the tools require it
<surgy> so how cani make it work? and i allready wernt digging through apt
<Psi-Jack> Now at least arts is no longer a sound mixer, though.
<_2> hmm   so maybe you need to do something like    sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop ;sudo /etc/init.d/jackaudio restart       or even just something like  jack<tab_key>   and see what commands are avalable   ?
<_2> !jackaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackaudio
<surgy> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<_2> that looks like you typed in <tab_key>  in place of hitting the tab key
<_2> !tab | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Psi-Jack> How do I configure Dolphin's "Places" list?
<_2> surgy and that concludes my guess work for the day  ;/
<_2> Mamarok can you answer Psi-Jack ?     cause idk.
<Psi-Jack> Eh?
<Psi-Jack> I don't do libao, sdl, pulseaudio, or jack.
<surgy> _2: lol you seam to be in the "helping mood" ok heres my exact problem, I installed the ubuntu-studion over my exsisting kubuntu installation so i would have both tool sets. Since 60% of the studio tools require jack audio i assumed it was instaleld. I have searched the repos several times using several key words and cant find a specific "jack audio" package, nor can i confirm it is installed at all
<Psi-Jack> They are all the reason Linux sound is horrible, that and ALSA itself.
<surgy> Psi-Jack: well then do you play an instrument through your soundcard?
<Psi-Jack> surgy: I plug them in.
<Psi-Jack> What a concept, eh? ;)
<surgy> Psi-Jack: i play my guitar through my computer using my soundcard and 5.1 speakers as a practice amp. Im trying to get distortion/wah/flang effects in real time but i either cant find the software or the software i have requires jack audio which leads me to my previous problem
<_2> the reason that sound is lacking in linux is because the hardware for the most part is not hardware but 1/2 hardware and 3/4 code that uses the cpu to emulate sound hardware.
<Psi-Jack> _2: That's not the whole problem.
<Mamarok> sry, was afk
 * Mamarok reads back
<Psi-Jack> _2: The biggest problem of all, is ALSA< to be blunt.
<_2> use oss
<Psi-Jack> Which FINALLY is back to opensource again, GPL even, so perfectly acceptable to start integrating OSS4 into the kernel again, and improve it with the newfound knowledge of ALSA, but make it better.
<surgy> audacity wont even pick up sound from my guitar unless its hooked into the mic jack and then its so quit i have to amplify it till it sounds like junk
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: got an answer about your Dolphin question?
<Psi-Jack> Mamarok, Not yet
<surgy> no solutions to my problem?
<Psi-Jack> I got hooked into talking about the problem of Linux Sound. ;)
<Psi-Jack> surgy: Jack Audio is a pain to use, seriously. They make it sound all easy, but it's about as bad, honestly, as pulseaudio
<surgy> Psi-Jack: any recommendations for software to solve my problems then?
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: to add entries just do a right click on the free space in the "Places" column
<surgy> becuase so far jack audio is the only solution i have found, so i either need to fix that or find "non jack" oriented software
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: to hide existing entries, right click on them and choose "hide..."
<Psi-Jack> Mamarok, : Tried. It doesn't do anything..
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: does this answer your question?
<Psi-Jack> I can hide them, sure, but not add any. I did try that, right clicking the empty space. ;)
<surgy> ok well back to google for a few hours :(
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: what version of kde ar you using?
<Psi-Jack> surgy: Curious, have you tried the jackaudio channel?
<Psi-Jack> Mamarok: KDE 4, from Ubuntu 8.10
<Mamarok> hm, strange, same here and it works
<surgy> Psi-Jack: #jackaudio? lol
<Psi-Jack> Yeah for me, right click does nothing, in the empty space.
<Psi-Jack> surgy, likely. ;)
<Mamarok> "Add entry.." opens a window where you can choose
<surgy> Psi-Jack: empty
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: in the empty space below the existing entries?
<Psi-Jack> Mamarok, : Interesting.
<Psi-Jack> Mamarok, I dragged and dropped..
<Psi-Jack> It worked, how ironic. ;)
<Psi-Jack> God I love KDE4! They REALLY changed my mind about KDE again. As usual.
<Mamarok> :)
<Psi-Jack> Snappy snazzy and fast. Innovation to the max!
<eppan> most u dont notice until you try something different for a sec :P
<Psi-Jack> Yeah!
<Psi-Jack> Like oops.. Dragging a dropping the places up and it forms a new tabbed structure between the folder view and places view.
<Psi-Jack> Pick it up again, drag it to the bottom, it snaps back in on the bottom.
<jussi01> As much as I love to see Kubuntu being praised, can we do it in #kubuntu-offtopic? :)
<Psi-Jack> This is a topic of kubuntu.
<Psi-Jack> Now. Dolphin view modes..
<Psi-Jack> How do I get "Detail" to be the default, view, without setting them all that way, keeping the ability to keep some directories a different view mode?
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: well, this is a support channel, for loose discussions, rants, praises, etc. the -offtopic is a better choice :)
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: explore the settings
<eagles0513875> morning Mamarok and jussi01
<Mamarok> hi eagles0513875
<Psi-Jack> I think I figured it out. Had to turn on the default view while detail view was up, and then set it back to allow customized views. ;)
<Psi-Jack> Otherwise, though. There was no explicit setting.
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: the logic way allways is to go to Settings and explore the various possibilities
<||arifaX> I am currenly adding a new network printer. on the wizard I want to provide a ppd file. I enter the full path to it and the browse button "..." and the "Forward" Button do not react in any way!
<||arifaX> when choosing a generic printer and change the ppd file later it works. it looks like a bug
<eagles0513875> im having an interesting issue wiht smbfs when i try to mount my windows machine drive it says that smbfs it says command not found
<Mamarok> ||arifaX: no idea, did you look at the bugs section in launchpad about that?
<eagles0513875> ||arifaX netowork printers is usually managed by cups
<eagles0513875> !info cups
<ubottu> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.9-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2087 kB, installed size 11020 kB
<eagles0513875> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<eagles0513875> ||arifaX those links for cups might help you
<||arifaX> eagles0513875: If I have a desktop system and there is a printer wizard then it should work. It worked with KDE 3.5. KDE 4 is ugly at the moment - so ugly!
<eagles0513875> ||arifaX havent tried cups in 4.1.3 yet
<eagles0513875> ||arifaX what version of kde are you on
<||arifaX> eagles0513875: the one that shipped with 8.10
<atno> !automated
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automated
<christaker> hello. i have problem with kate. It doesn't save my sessions :( any idea ?
<Psi-Jack> Not sure I like adept, though. Seems restrictive of use.. typing in 'kde' or 'art' as a search query, and nothing comes up, but combine the two, 'kdeart' and sure enough it actually finds things.
<atno> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<eagles0513875> !bugfixing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugfixing
<eagles0513875> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Psi-Jack> Okay, next problem. I right click on a directory, Properties, Share tab. It prompts for elevated permissions for root, no problem, but then nothing. .xsession-errors reports: findServiceByDesktopPath: fileshare.desktop not found
<Mamarok> please folks, don't abuse the bot, unless you really need to...
<atno> good morning
<Psi-Jack> Still with Dolphin BTW. ;)
<atno> i managed to boot my ubuntu machine via the PXE protocol, that's the good news, the bad news are that i have to manualy install ubuntu on every machine and thats a pain in the @#@ because there are 16 machines
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: again, works here
<Psi-Jack> hehe. That's great. ;)
<atno> is there a parameter to pass at PXE for unattended/automated installation
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: once you give your password it should open a window where you can set the smb or nfs parameters
<Mamarok> unless neither of them is installed, then...
<Psi-Jack> Mamarok, That's what I would expect, but instead, I get: findServiceByDesktopPath: fileshare.desktop not found
<Mamarok> strange... what exact kde4 version do you use, 4.1.2 or else?
<atno> anyone?
<eagles0513875> im having some issues with smbfs can someone help me out
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: no, sry
<Mamarok> never used smb
<Psi-Jack> Mamarok, Yes. kdebase-bin is 4.1.2
<Psi-Jack> Mamarok, But, seeings that it's looking for a service.. Obviously something is not running. findServiceByDesktopPath: fileshare.desktop not found
<eagles0513875> anyone in here used smbfs that can help me with it
<silleme> getting ready to do fresh instal/ upgrade from feisty to hardy.  Am fairly new to setups in linux... need clarification re:partitions. have an idea of a preferred partition setup but wish to runby someone.  also a few absic setup questions.  anyone avail to review my setup?
<jussi01> !anyone | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: hm, that's beyond my knowledge, mybe an update to 4.1.3 could solve it
<Psi-Jack> But, 4.1.3 is not in Ubuntu's repos.
 * eagles0513875 just goes to google.com/linux
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: there's a ppa repo for it, moment
<atno> anyone can help me with PXE automated installation ?
<atno> !pxw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxw
<atno> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<atno> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<eagles0513875> im having issues with nmap also it seems
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: enable unsupported-updates in Adept
<Psi-Jack> Ack.
<eagles0513875> it doesnt seem to show what ports i have open on my local machine
<Psi-Jack> NOOOOO thank you, I will google, and find the proper answer. ;)
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: did you check the manpages?
<Psi-Jack> Yeah.
<eagles0513875> Mamarok double checking now
<Psi-Jack> Like installing kdenetwork-filesharing which is not part of kubuntu-desktop.
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> !info kdenetwork-filesharing
<ubottu> kdenetwork-filesharing (source: kdenetwork): network filesharing configuration module for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 585 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<eagles0513875> im wondering if this is part of my mp3 not playing issue
<Psi-Jack> Doubtful, eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> Psi-Jack anything is possible
<Psi-Jack> But yeah, it fixed my problem with the sharing dialog not working.
<Psi-Jack> eagles0513875, No.
<Psi-Jack> Not anything.
<Psi-Jack> kdenetwork-filesharing is for KDE's SMB/NFS file sharing configuration dialogs.
<Psi-Jack> That's it.
<Psi-Jack> It will not enhance your problems with MP3.
<eagles0513875> im starting to wonder if this is a bug with samba
<Psi-Jack> Though, it's giving an ASSERT error trying to add a share for me. Ahh well.
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: if your mp3 are not playing, this can be related to: missing codec, missing permissions, wrong encoding, etc, but do not blame "anything"
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. Here's a cool idea!
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: read the forum posts in Amarok, pretty sure there has been similar questions before
<Psi-Jack> I have a 4-button mouse, a Logitech Click! Optical.. Could I set KDE up to load up the Plasma Dashboard when I click the 4th button? ;D
<silleme> preparing for fresh instal. would like dual boot win/kubuntu. winxp on seperate HD.  disk 1 partitions--> ext3 (primary) and swp and FAT32 (logical). is this ok disk setup or better setup to suggest for dual boot system?  THX----------------
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: sounds cool indeed, but can't tell you if it's doable, maybe not yet
<silleme> helooooooo?
<Mamarok> !patience | silleme
<ubottu> silleme: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<FisherPrice> is there really any benefit from upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10?
<silleme> dccdcdvc dc
<Mamarok> FisherPrice: depends what you need/want
<Mamarok> FisherPrice: if you already use kde4 you should
<FisherPrice> no, i don't
<FisherPrice> i guess I'm just a tiny bit nervous about intrepid
<Mamarok> FisherPrice: if you want a stable system and don't need the latest software, stay with 8.04
<Mamarok> if you are comfortable with using advanced user software, then why not give it a try?
<FisherPrice> yeah
<FisherPrice> there's things like compiz, awn, which i wouldn't mind being a bit more advanced
<Mamarok> the end user version of kde 4.2 will be released at the end of January, daily snapshots are already available with the Neon packages
<Mamarok> FisherPrice: well, KDE4 doesn't use Compiz but Desktop Effects which is specific to KDE4
<FisherPrice> and other programs like digikam, and kmymoney
<FisherPrice> I'll youtube kde4
<Mamarok> FisherPrice: you might try Neon first, it doesn't replace your existing setup
<Mamarok> !neon | FisherPrice
<ubottu> FisherPrice: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<maggo79> but: neon -> no language-packs
<FisherPrice> cool
<Mamarok> maggo79: well, one can not have everything :)
<DreadKnight> what's the deal with bluetooth in kde4.2? i've never used bluetooth with my laptop so far..
<DreadKnight> how do i check for devices / transfer data?
<FisherPrice> so, let me get this straight.. i install this and I can get kde(nightly) on my hardy
<Mamarok> FisherPrice: yes, make sure to use the hardy repo for it, then logout and login to a kde-neon session
<aldin> hi, how can i list all installed packages (i want to sync two computers), so i can apt-get install "listed" packages
<eppan> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know of an alarm program that supports Amarok and volume panning upwards, so it doesn't start out blaring right away?
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: not for A2, no
<aldin> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Mamarok> there was something for A1, but don't know if one could set volume increasing
<Psi-Jack> I know dcop amarok player play, will play the music..
<aldin> eppan: thanks
<maggo79> aldin: another way: dpkg --get-selections/--set-selections -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-169062.html
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: but be patient, I'm sure with the new dbus support and javascript someone will come up with something soon :)
<Psi-Jack> Mamarok, This is Amarok 1.4.10
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: check kde-apps-org, there is a script for 1.4.x, you shoudl be able to install it directly from Amarok
<Mamarok> *should
<Psi-Jack> Got it, weekalarm
<FisherPrice> Mamarok: when i insert the deb line for neon into my sources.list the update hangs
<Mamarok> FisherPrice: hangs? which means?
<FisherPrice> it just made me lie
<FisherPrice> :S
<maggo79> FisherPrice: are the backports enabled?
<FisherPrice> maggo79: yes
<Mamarok> maggo79: hm, neon is not in the backports AFAIK
<FisherPrice> i guess the nightly stopped being packaged for hardy when intrepid was released eh
<maggo79> Mamarok: but i think you need some software from the backports to install software from neon (dependencies)
<FisherPrice> it seems to be working
<FisherPrice> there's no dependancy problems
<maggo79> FisherPrice: I think you're right: http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages
<maggo79> Package: kde-nightly-kdebase; Version: 20081024.1+svn875549-0neon1
<word> Hey, I deleted some files i thought i didn't need...only to realize i wrote down a cdkey to one of my programs in them...i recovered all the text files from the partition which is a -lot- so I was wondering what the best way would be to search through them?
<vge> fgrep -ir "searchword" *
<maggo79> word: the search function from kde allows you to search in files, too.
<Mamarok> FisherPrice: my bad, sorry, but then, would have been a bit much to maintain for one single person
<Mamarok> FisherPrice: I sue Neon in 8.10 and it's very stable
<Mamarok> *use
<word> vge, maggo79, but i don't know the actual cdkey...so could i do something like ****-****-****-****?
<FisherPrice> yeah i understand that
<FisherPrice> no problems
<vge> word: im sorry bad im quite bad on shell regexps and i think regexp is the way to go here
<elisiano> what's the deal?
<maggo79> word: regexps are the solution (with kfind or a shell app)
<word> maggo79: ok umm what would the regexp be like for that? any idea?
<preston> can i get root in kubuntu with kdesudo
<maggo79> word: (I'm not a regexps-guru :-)) Perhaps .{4}-.{4}-.{4}-.{4}
<maggo79> word: http://www.evolt.org/article/rating/20/22700/
<Mamarok> preston: yes
<Mamarok> preston: sudo in the command line
<maggo79> word: http://www.regular-expressions.info/reference.html
<preston> i will use it wisely and sparingly
<word> maggo79: thanks :D
<preston> only to adjust my nividia settings so they will stay after reboot
<preston> mamarok are you speaking of sudo or su, or kdesudo?
<Mamarok> preston: kdesudo for applications, sudo in the command line
<elisiano> word: since I connected after your question, can you repeat it please?
<preston> got it mamarok, also after installing nvidia driver iver got desktop effects, where are the settings located
<preston> my 1st time with kde 4
<Mamarok> preston: you can set them in the system settings
<Mamarok> ->desktop
<preston> ah found it, i overlooked it before
<zhs> ?
<zhs> you ren me?
<Mamarok> zhs: no, he was talking to me :)
<zhs> i'm sorry ~
<preston> thanks mamarok
<Mamarok> :)
<preston> if you dont mind me asking how has 8.10 and kde 4 been long term so to speak
<zhs> where're you from ?
<Mamarok> preston: I use KDE4 sinc the beginnings, and 4.1.2 is already very stable
<Mamarok> zhs: this is a support channel
<Mamarok> *since
<zhs> i'm a new~
<Mamarok> preston: currently I use kde-nightly, which is the current kde ç.2 snapshot
<preston> good to hear
<elisiano> Mamarok: I had a dual screen setup that got messed up with the transition from 3.5 to 4.X, so I don't think it's that stable :)
<elisiano> (indeed I have to use GNOME on that pc :( )
<Mamarok> elisiano: I never said that everything was, but pretty stable is the right word
<Mamarok> elisiano: also, dual screen is not basic setup, so...
<elisiano> :O
<elisiano> :D
<maggo79> dual-screen setup with kde 4.2 beta1 is working here
<preston> thanks again mamarok gonna restart
<elwood> hi
<Mamarok> preston: you are welcome :)
<maggo79> I had some issues with the desktop -> zoom out/zoom in resolved it
<elwood> Mamarok:  are you using the kde-nightly on 8.10?
<ActionParsnip2> Mamarok: i got all those nightlys in, it canes my ram pretty good
<elwood> Mamarok: il akonadi server working for you?
<elwood> *is
<Mamarok> elwood: I don't use it, but seems to run, yes
<elwood> Mamarok: ok, so my problems are really mine :) thanks
<ActionParsnip2> i use it, its not bad
<Mamarok> brb
<elijah_frost> Good day ladies and gentlemen
<ActionParsnip2> werd
<werdnum> what?
<elijah_frost> I have installed libcodeblocks0_8.02-0ubuntu1_i386.deb package, wich comes with CodeBlocks 8.02 C++ IDE. However, when I launch it again, the Install button is ... enabled again (i.e. I can "install" this package over and over again). The problem is, I can't install codeblocks itself because it requires that strange library
<elijah_frost> more to say, it is unable for me to remove that strange lib
<elijah_frost> What am I doing wrong?
<werdnum> elijah_frost: have you tried using apt-get to install/remove it instead of the GUI?
<elijah_frost> I did
<elijah_frost> As I said, using "apt-get remove <strange_lib_name> returns stuff like "no packages found"
<elijah_frost> It seems like for apt-get the package is not installed, that's why I can't remove it from CLI
<ActionParsnip2> elijah_frost: try: dpkg -l | grep libcodeblock
<ActionParsnip2> elijah_frost: it will show you what its called
<ActionParsnip2> you can then sudo dpkg -r <name>
<Psi-Jack> Goodie, now that I got weekalarm installed, it
<Psi-Jack> It's not actually working in Amarok. :/
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip2
<eagles0513875> hi
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip2 i need some help tracking down a bug
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: hm, it should work with Amarok 1.4.10
<Psi-Jack> Yes.. It should, but I tested it out several times, with 2 minutes ahead of time. Never started.
<Mamarok> Psi-Jack: you might check with the script author then
<mehrab> hey guys
<mehrab> I've updated my openoffice 3.0 through kununtu repos, and now I cannot even open OOo
<mehrab> a recovery message appear and after I click on each of the buttons It will close
<mehrab> any idea?
<eagles0513875> mehrab there are bugs out about it being broken
 * geiseri pokes around for Riddell
<estan> hrmf. trying to set up a printer using the CUPS web interface, since there's no printer config in kde4. but it prompts me for user/password.. is there no way to add a printer in kubuntu without activating the root account or adding yourself to the cupsys group?
<estan> seems kind of not userfriendly :/
<estan> or sorry, i didn't mean adding yourself to cupsys group, but adding the cupsys user to the shadow group..
<estan> which is also bad, as it will remove any password checking from 127.0.0.1:631.
<estan> or wait, no it won't. but still, kind of a hazzle for just adding a printer..
<mehrab> eagles0513875: but I didn't have problems before yesterday update, and I should say before that time I was using OOo 3.0
<estan> especially as there seems to be no user/group configuration in systemsettings, or?
<M-a-r-k> Hi. I keep getting system messages about dcop. That's a KDE thing, right?
<Mamarok> M-a-r-k: that's used by kde3, yes
<M-a-r-k> I don't have any kde apps or libraries installed, Mamarok
<M-a-r-k> Or do I?
<Mamarok> M-a-r-k: Gnome uses it too AFAIK
<M-a-r-k> Hmm
<Mamarok> hm, wrong answer, Gnome uses dbus
<M-a-r-k> Yeah.  I thought that was the case
<Mamarok> M-a-r-k: indeed, you probably have a library somewhere that calls it, what's the exact message?
<eagles0513875> Mamarok i fixed my issue
<eagles0513875> :)
<M-a-r-k> The message I keep getting is
<M-a-r-k>  sh:
<M-a-r-k> dcop: not found
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: what was it?
<M-a-r-k> Which makes me wonder what could be looking for it Mama
<eagles0513875> Mamarok i needed to mount it on the machine using smbmount
<Mamarok> M-a-r-k: hm, so probably some script that calls it, as it can be anything
<M-a-r-k> Is there a way to track said script down?
<koperton> hey guys i can't get kde4's bar trasparent
<Mamarok> M-a-r-k: do you have ack-grep installed?
<M-a-r-k> Erm. Hang on
<Mamarok> you could use it to track down dcop
<koperton> i have installed naked theme but i get always black bar
<geiseri> can anyone tell me what is the most basic set of packages to get kde 4s desktop and nothing else?
<koperton> kubuntu-desktop i think is that geiseri
 * geiseri is trying to install kubuntu on 512mb
<M-a-r-k> I do now, Mamarok
<yunky> ho to use emerald
<Mamarok> M-a-r-k: try ack-grep dcop
<eagles0513875> geiseri kde-core that pkg only
<geiseri> koperton: i tried that one and it installed too much stuff
<M-a-r-k> Tryinhg
<geiseri> eagles0513875: will that give me kwin, and the workspace?
<eagles0513875> geiseri you wanting to strip down your machine to command line then build it up from the ground up
<eagles0513875> geiseri that will give u kde with nothing installed on it
<geiseri> eagles0513875: that is what im doing, i started with debootstrap
<Mamarok> M-a-r-k: in your script folder
<eagles0513875> then install what ever you want on it
<koperton> geiseri: i don't know then... but i think with 512 mega you can run kde4 without problem
<M-a-r-k> I did it in a terminal
<eagles0513875> geiseri easier way you could have done that apt-get purge kde* that woudl purge all default kde form default kubuntu install and programs wiht it
<eagles0513875> then sudo apt-get install kde-core
 * Mamarok is afk
<M-a-r-k> It seems to be finding a lot of instances
<geiseri> eagles0513875: is that kde-core kde 3 or 4?
<geiseri> im on hardy
<eagles0513875> kde-core is for 4
<geiseri> cool
<eagles0513875> that i think would strip down everything kde related if sudo apt-get purge kde* is done
<eagles0513875> kde 3 and 4 if you have both installed
<geiseri> hmm.. im looking at kde-core now, and it looks like its kde3 on hardy
<kevin_> Hello all, I have just downloaded adobe flash player 10.0.12.36. Can some one tell me how to open this?
<geiseri> i dont have a lot of space so i was gunning to have only kde4 so i could use the kisok stuff in KDE
<M-a-r-k> I think I've found the culprits
<eagles0513875> geiseri sometimes total reinstall might be necessary
<M-a-r-k> Thanks Mamarok
<eagles0513875> geiseri whats you probably dont have is the intrepid repos
<geiseri> eagles0513875: well i am started from a debootstrap script, so i can reinstall at a blink
<M-a-r-k> Wherever you are ;)
<geiseri> eagles0513875: can i do that and still get lts?  or is lts only for kde3 still?
<geiseri> that is the only reason im using hardy right now
<eagles0513875> geiseri gotcha never done that usually start wiht default kubuntu and strip it back to command line then install the kde-core that way i have the intrepid repos
<eagles0513875> not sure how that would work
<geiseri> eagles0513875: i can go that route easy enough, i have tons of space on the build system
<geiseri> its the target that i only have 512
<eagles0513875> could u live with kde 3 instead of for though
<Mamarok> geiseri: if you want LTS support stay with hardy
<eagles0513875> agreed
<geiseri> eagles0513875: i could if i had to, but my custom app is qt4 based
<geiseri> eagles0513875: id really like kde4, but i can live with 3 if that mean lts
<eagles0513875> you should be able to install the necessary qt4 stuff on kde3
<Mamarok> geiseri: you can run a Qt4 app in KDE3, just need the library
<geiseri> yeah but it looks so much prettier on KDE 4 ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<geiseri> but yeah, i can live with 3 if i must
<eagles0513875> geiseri test out what i told you on ur test machine and let me know what you think
<geiseri> eagles0513875: i will, thanks
<eagles0513875> geiseri no problem
<eagles0513875> im thinking of doing that again now that i know what my issue wiht me not being able ot play music was
<geiseri> eagles0513875: im doing a skunkworks project for work... they want to use xfce, but i am betting kde is not much bigger and will get us more stuff
 * geiseri thinks kio and kiosk mode are the killers there
<eagles0513875> geiseri if u start with kde-core its super lightweight and fast
<eagles0513875> !info apt-build | geiseri
<ubottu> apt-build (source: apt-build): frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.36 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 208 kB
<eagles0513875> that would also come in handy for optimizing performance of the whole install
<geiseri> eagles0513875: well im on a via 500mhz, so there is not much to optimize compiler wise
<eagles0513875> but if the whole install is sluggish now depending on how strong the optimization is u will notice a performance gain
<geiseri> but i do notice kde4 is more responsive than 3 at work on my workstation
<eagles0513875> i noticed performance gain on bootup and program start up
<geiseri> well im hacking udev rules to speed up boot time
 * geiseri notes udev takes up 75% of the boot time on his via system
<eagles0513875> im not that advanced and lack the programming knowledge
<geiseri> and its all running modprobe
<eagles0513875> im wanting to recompile kernel and take out intel stuff which isnt part of my chipset as well as nvidia
<geiseri> i have boot time down to 12 seconds on a 1.6ghz atom
<eagles0513875> try apt-build on top of what ur doing
<geiseri> eagles0513875: i will
<eagles0513875> geiseri im gonna pm ya we are offtopic
<geiseri> okay
<AltinT> hey
<AltinT> my hotkeys won't work (not even the application launcher) ... any ideas how to fix this?
<isome> hi, i am using kbuntu 8.10, and firefox is not rendering icons correctly
<isome> can any body help?
<isome> hey idea how to fix firefox icons?
<Mamarok> isome: what do you mean with "not rendering correctly"?
<kevin_> can anyone tell me how to install flash player plugins. I have it downloaded but do not know how to execute it.
<vge> ./filename should start the installer if i rememer correctly
<estan> hm. i don't get how i can add a printer in kubuntu without activating my root account (setting a password for it), is it possible?
<eagles0513875> !info kde4
<ubottu> Package kde4 does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> !info kde 4
<ubottu> 4 is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<eagles0513875> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<eagles0513875> !kde | geiseri
<ubottu> geiseri: please see above
<estan> because the cups web interface will ask for a login, and i can't use the root login since it's disabled.
<geiseri> ubottu: yes, but im not building kde now am i ;)
<estan> and the cups daemon is running as the root user..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geiseri> haha
 * geiseri is fooled a bot
<ActionParsnip2> estan: you access it via web interface
<estan> ActionParsnip2: see what i wrote, the web interface will ask for a login/password, and i don't want to activate my root account.
<eagles0513875> estan its your normal login i have been able to do it with on hardy
<Psi-Jack> OKay. Does anyone know how I could possibly allow an OpenGL game, like SL, to work without flickering while KDE's composting?
<eagles0513875> estan login wihtout admin privs then there is a button on cups interface that if it needs admin privs click that button and it will give them to you
<ActionParsnip2> estan: read post 9: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=35567
<isome> Hi Mamarok, i mean tabs don't display prorely when mutliple tabs are open
<Mamarok> isome: could you past a screenshot somewhere?
<pequatre> hi. i'm using kubuntu intrepid. since 1 or 2 days ago knetworkmanager won't start (no icon in the icon box). so i can't connect to the internet. is there a workaround ? i'm using KDE 4.x (the latest one). thanks.
<estan> ah duh. thanks eagles0513875 and Ac.
<estan> ActionParsnip2.
<eagles0513875> estan no problems bro
<ActionParsnip2> eagles0513875: HI5!
<estan> i was so sure i would need to use the root account, using my own worked out of the box. nothing special needed.
<estan> not very often i configure printer.
<isome> where can i send it?
<ActionParsnip2> estan: you dont need the root account, thats why its disabled by default
<ActionParsnip2> estan: improves security
<estan> yea.
<isome> hi Mamarok, can you accept the screen snapshot?
<jussi01> isome: imagebin.ca
<isome> ok thanks
<isome> ok you can view it at, http://imagebin.ca/view/OVrKOpjQ.html
<Mamarok> isome: that indeed looks bad :(
 * Mamarok starts her FF to check
<isome> starts her FF to check??
<Mamarok> isome: I was looking at my FF to check the difference, don't use it currently :)
<Mamarok> isome: is it only in FF you have these glitches? then it's probably your theme
<myeggo> hello, i am trying to install kubuntu 8.10 in one dell optiplex with scsi device
<myeggo> but it does not detect the harddisk
<myeggo> or at least when i come to step 4 (partition creatin) i dont see nothing in there
<myeggo> must i run the installation with a special parameter to install scsi drivers or something?
<ActionParsnip2> !scsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi
<ActionParsnip2> myeggo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236283
<myeggo> okay thanks
<ActionParsnip2> myeggo: basically you're gonna have to get the card working in live environment and install
<ActionParsnip2> myeggo: you may need to use a non scsi disk for /boot
<dr_willis> Yep. will depend on th exact scsi card/chipset i imageine..
<myeggo> suse 9 detects it
<myeggo> but 10.3 and higher not
<isome> well seems like it's was really a theme problem, thanks
<Mamarok> isome: you're welcome :)
<ActionParsnip2> myeggo: install sus9 and upgrade it to 10.3
<edualex> good morning... I'm a newbie in linux and I`m using the kubuntu 8.10. I have installed the google earth (4.3 and 4.2 versions) but in all of versions the maps images just don`t appear
<dr_willis> how did you install them? from google? or via medbuntu?
<dr_willis> You do have your full 3d drivers installed?
<edualex> from google
<dr_willis> run it from a terminal, look for error messages..  If you are using nvidia/ati - you proberly need to get the 3d drivers going first
<edualex> I guess yes, Dr. willis, but I don`t know for sure
<dr_willis> check with the 'sudo jockey-qt' command. (or was it jockey-kde)
<edualex> how I do this? run from a terminal?
<dr_willis> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5~beta3-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 96 kB
<dr_willis> yes.. a terminal will show erroe messages..
<jussi01> *cough* kdesudo
<dr_willis> command is proberly google<tab>
<edualex> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-edualex" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<edualex> Error: "/tmp/kde-edualex" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<drdozer> where can I set up associations between files and icons?
<edualex> well... with the sudo jockey-kde command this was the message
<cze> hi all, I upgraded to KDE 4.2 beta now kwin crashes after I login. Any ideas?
<ragsagar_> what i should do to mount the drives by default
<ragsagar_> now i have to give password after booting to open the drive
<cze> ragsagar i dont have solution for you, but is that drive ntfs?
<rkelley> hi
<PSiL0> any program that can load an mds file to burn a dvd image?
<dr_willis> PSiL0,  ive heard k3b can . and tehre are tools that can mount them to access the files..
<dr_willis> dont expect any game copy protection to survive however
<PSiL0> I am using k3b
<dr_willis> check  the k3b homepage/faq perhaps
<PSiL0> dr_willis: nada
<PSiL0> http://nixforums.org/about73756.html
<PSiL0> hmmm, this is troubling since when I create dvd9 backups, I need the mdf/mds file to let the burner know of the 4.35gig break
<PSiL0> I mean, the layer break
<PSiL0> dr_willis: not for games :)
<PSiL0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=832316
<PSiL0> I guess I'll have to reboot into windoze and use imgburn
<dr_willis> I just use k9copy copy to  set my videos to fit on 4gb disks
<dr_willis> good luck
<maliks> how do i install kde3 on kubuntu 8.10
<maliks> ?
<Guest99837> Hi all I just completed a install of Kubuntu 8.10 on a Windows machine to dual boot. My problem is that Windows will not boot. Only Kunbuntu. Can any one help?
<maliks> Guest99837: did u install win first or linux?
<maliks> anyways check grub howto
<Guest99837> maliks: Windows was already installed. I just shrunk the partition after defrag to make room for kunbuntu
<monika__> hi
<monika__> how can i change the frequenz from my monitor from 85hz to 60hz in kubuntu8.10?
<maliks> ubot! Guest99837
<Guest99837> ubot! grub howto
<Guest99837> ubot!
<Guest99837> ubot!: Grub how to
<AltinT> ﻿hello, is it possible to have my Windows shared folder running even when I'm running ubuntu?
<AltinT> kubuntu*
<Guest99837>  ubot! Guest99837
<Guest99837> [08:58] <-- maliks
<Guest99837> ubot!
<bazhang> !grub > Guest99837
<ubottu> Guest99837, please see my private message
<DawnLight> hey. i don't have an audible beep in yukuake although i do have one in konsole. help?
<cool> hi all ... I have a problem with using amarok
<cool> mtp device is not getting detected
<cool> works fine on FC 10 (i checked at a friend's laptop)
<cool> amarok2, on kubuntu 8.10 is what  Ihave
<runpain2> I'm wanting GDesklets to run at login but i cant find Sessions -> Startup Programs
<runpain2> i am using Kubuntu 8.04 i have System> settings control >sessions but no startup menu
<g_> anyone there?
<runpain2> I'm wanting GDesklets > Daily Quotes to run at login
<Kovert> how do i set up Konversation to auto identify?
<genii> Kovert: Server List ..Edit ...Server Name...Edit..
<Kovert> yes but when I get to the names I dont know how to set it to auto uidentify
<Kovert> F8 in conversation
<Kovert> sorry konversation
<genii> Kovert: As in this pic http://i33.tinypic.com/2qa4tiu.png
<anderson> hi
<Kovert> genii: then what is the password option under F8
<Kovert> genii: http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/identity.html
<nuvias> hey I've got a problem with my kubuntu. after update from 8.04 to 8.10 my (LCD) monitor flashes. Why?
<Kovert> any one have any experiance with battery issues on net b ooks
<Kovert> my battery isnt seen on my S10 idceapaD
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<genii> Kovert: The f8 password entry is for identifying to a particular service on the irc like nickserv. But it is better to put the password in for the entire site, which is in the window I showed.
 * genii hands BluesKaj a lovely Kubuntu mug of coffee
<BluesKaj> ahhh...more caffeine ..thx genii :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Anytime... it's a cold morning after all
<BluesKaj> yup, plugged in the car block heater for a couple hrs ...was down to -15C here last night
<genii> Brrr
<Kovert> genii: thank you
<genii> Kovert: You're welcome
<nuvias> hey I've got a problem with my kubuntu. after update from 8.04 to 8.10 my (LCD) monitor flashes. Why?
<lumm> its just here that plasma takes sometimes soo much cpu?
<lumm> it starting to get worst if uure already on 2.3 weeks uptime
<lumm> total laggy :(
<eagles0513875> hey guys where can i get jaunty to help test it out and report bugs
<genii> eagles0513875: Visit #ubuntu+1 :)
<eagles0513875> genii its dead in there
<genii> eagles0513875: The /topic there should probably show you where to d/l Jaunty however
<nuvias> hey is anybody there?
<eagles0513875> genii it doesnt
<nuvias> I have a problem with kubuntu 8.10: after update from 8.04 my monitor flashes... why?
<genii> eagles0513875: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/
<eagles0513875> just gave it to me lol
<pronoy> how do i install adobe reader on kubuntu 8.10...okular is not good a pdf viewer
<eagles0513875> !adobe
<starenka> Hi i quit using compiz and now all my shortcuts using windows/super key won't work. Tried to redifine them again in kcontrol, but it turned up useless. Any clues? KDE 3.5x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe
<eagles0513875> !info adobe
<ubottu> Package adobe does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> !info acrobat
<ubottu> Package acrobat does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<eagles0513875> !pdf | pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: please see above
<pronoy> !adobe reader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe reader
<pronoy> what does free download but closed source mean ?
<starenka> !acroread | pronoy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<starenka> darnit
<Pici> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<eagles0513875> Pici thats my fault
<pronoy_> so again...how do install abobe reader on 8.10 kde ?
<starenka> pronoy i have it on my machine - the package is acroread... lemme paste my repos
<pronoy__> starenka: is this the version ? http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/
<starenka> pronoy__:  dunno, its on my other comp tho, lemme check
<pronoy__> starenka: k
<starenka> pronoy__: it's adobe reader 8
<eagles0513875> !pastebin | starenka
<ubottu> starenka: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> past them there starenka
<pronoy__> starenka: ok...download 8.1.3 here :D http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/
<starenka> i know how to post dumps, m8
<lumm> is there no way todo screenshots on kde4 =
<lumm> ?
<lumm> worked on 3 with the print key on my keyboard.
<starenka> pronoy__: i don't really care, i use it seldom... maybe the package pops up in apt-get install cuz its already installed... don't have any special repo activated
<pronoy__> starenka: i found the repo....medibuntu repo
<pronoy__> lumm: ksnapshot
<starenka> oh. nothing special i mean, nothing not-canonical
<pronoy__> lumm: alt+f2> ksnapshot
<starenka> any hints for a player which can play video and stream audio in mp3 (f.e i got english video and i want to play dubbed mp3 instead)
<starenka> lumm: just assign printscr to ksnapshot.., no?
<pronoy__> hey this is wierd the pdf still seem to be opening in okular rather than acrobat reader !!
<pronoy__> nevermind...fixed
<Guiri> Hi. How can I edit my sessions? I'm installed Openbox on Kubuntu and want to make conky and pypanel load with my openbox session. Thanks.
<rodes> hi
<Guiri> anybody?
<ariel_> hello! I made my taskbar icons dissapear, can anybody help me?
<michael__> when are they going to make linux compatible with winmodems
<g_> Hey is the beta 2 up for release today?
<g_> KDE 4.2?
<michael__> the kde 4.1 and up can cait!! i do not like the cachew up in the upper right corner of the screen
<genii> michael__: When Microsoft surrenders the internal proprietary code upon which they rely. So probably not for a while
<g_> is it worth upgrading to the kde 4.2?
<domicile> bjr a tous
<genii> michael__: Although some of them have been made to work
<michael__> its dumb they won't release the source for a stupid very slow device!!! such as a modem!!
<michael__> and to me its ancient techonology
<michael__> but yet they have drivers for every eithernet card out there!!!
<eagles0513875> michael__ its not a winmodem is it
<g_> No news on the KDE 4.2 beta 2?
<Zehava> How can I get java plugin to work with firefox please?
<genii> michael__: No, you are not understanding... it is not the source in the modem. The modems actually have less and less in them, and actually borrow the code which is running in the Windows to function. That is why they are so problemmatic in other oerating systems
<eagles0513875> g_ ask in #kde
<g_> Does anyone know if its worth it to upgrade to the KDE 4.2 beta 2 today?
<michael__> everyone needs to toss the modems anyway. and go ethernet style.
<michael__> show companies that modems are no longer needed.
<michael__> only reason i have linux i have ethernet out here
<michael__> linuxant.com why winmodems don't work worth the darn.!!
<eric99> anyone here run BOINC?
<eagles0513875> i have on linux but this machine is windows right now
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys.  Using Kubuntu Intrepid.  When I try and add new widgets it gives me a short list of ones I can add.  When I go to "Install new widgets" at the bottom and say download from internet the search box it gives me doesn't return any results
<lumm> its not ready yet m1dn1ght
<m1dn1ght> lumm: Ah - well that would make sense then
<eagles0513875> !info boinc | eric99
<ubottu> Package boinc does not exist in intrepid
<fale> kde4.2b2 released :)
<eagles0513875> !boinc | eric99
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boinc
<michael__> genii winmodems do not rely on windows. its the stupid companies refuse to release the source!!!
<michael__> Due to intellectual-property/patent issues beyond our control, the source code of some components like modem modulations cannot be released; however, we have attempted to reduce the inconvenience of binary-only modules by separating the proprietary code from the operating-system specific code. The latter is provided in source form, allowing users to install the drivers under any supported version of the Linux kernel.
<m1dn1ght> Can anyone tell me then how I can install a mail checker/notifier of some kind please?
<michael__> that came from linuxant.com
<eagles0513875> michael__ they designed for windows
<Zehava> How can I get firefox java plugin to work with kubuntu please
<michael__> they are slower then grandma going to the restroom
<eagles0513875> !ot | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<michael__> don't know all the rules, since going linux crazy.
<genii> michael__: Do you know exact make and model of your winmodem?
<michael__> it would not matter genii. either linux preconfigures it for me or i toss it.
<michael__> its nice with kubuntu and ubuntu it configures most devices for you.
<genii> michael__: Tossing is better for those pieces of crap anyhow
<michael__> !!!
<michael__> that what they are, pieces of crap for the landfill ehheheeh.
<genii> michael__: Pretty much.
<michael__> but seems like no matter what else i throw at linux usb device, all of them work.
<genii> michael__: You *MAY* be able to get it working past the 14.4 speed the linuxant drivers provide if you use the Dell linux driver for ubuntu
<michael__> genii you know i am not worried about it, after being on dsl for the past 4 years.
<michael__> the modem can sit there in my pc and do nothing, i will never hook no telephone wire to it.
<michael__> except a ethernet cable heheeh.
<genii> michael__: If you use dsl for nternet, the linuxant driver is still useful then for faxing, etc
<michael__> its been 20 years  since i faxed something
<michael__> if you can't send it email style through the internet, forget it.
<michael__> thats another goody they can toss fax machines.
<eagles0513875> michale offtopic bro keep ur ranting to offtopic plz this is support channel
<michael__> actually someone can be some help here.
<michael__> i tried kubuntu 8.1 the only thing i don't like about it, it will not keep my screen resolution settings
<michael__> when i go to restart it, it defaults back to 1024,768
<andreas_> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<michael__> that is one reason i went back to kubuntu 8.04 once i set it to 800x600 85hz it saves it
<andreas_> thanx
<andreas_> my first 64Bit Kubuntu runs
<andreas_> :-)
<andreas_> and i have nothing in my brain
<andreas_> im helpless
<eagles0513875> !enter | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<michael__> thank you whoever invented kubuntu and ubuntu as debian based linux, it really not hard to use
<eagles0513875> did u fix it mich
<genii> michael__: At any rate, the Dell winmodem driver for ubuntu is found at http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/hardy/modem-drivers/hsf/hsfmodem_7.68.00.09oem_i386.deb  and works with all Conexant types. If yours is not Conexant , your mileage may vary
<genii> michael__: Please do not private message me, I assist in public channel only. As the directory path of the download shows, this is for hsf modems.
<michael__> excuse me, i didn't know we had alot unpolite  people on here.
<genii> michael__: The Rockwell modems generally use internally a Conexant chipset, so this driver is more than likely to work.
<farapa> hi guys
<farapa> i have kubuntu intrepid. guidance power manager does not show cpu frequency. is there any other program for power management to try? Solid also says that it uses hal-power
<michael__> i will give it a try if not like i said GENII, i don't really care!! i used linux this long without a stupid modem
<michael__> been using ethernet for the past 5 years
<michael__> and all the modems gradually been seeing the trash can heheeh.
<desu> farapa: try doing a `cat /proc/cpuinfo'. that should show you the frequency
<genii> michael__: Then toss it, or not, as you prefer. Otherwise why come here and complain about it if's not something that matters to you
<farapa> desu: thanks. just a min
<farapa> desu: ok the problem is not to see cpu freq. the problem is that i suspect that power management does not work correctly, because my laptop some times closes unexpectedly, and i suppose that is overheating or something, and i supposed that power management has problem since i dont see cpufreq. anyway the question is how i m sure powermanagent works, and if i have other alternatives to use
<robotboy_> how do you install abobe flash player?
<michael> the most easiset wasy robotboy.
<desu> farapa: can you try doing a `sudo grep kernel /boot/grub/menu.lst' and paste the output to rafb.net/paste?
<bazhang> michael, ??
<michael> copy  the flashlib.so directly to the plugins if you are using firefox
<michael> it would be firefox/plugins
<robotboy_> yes
<Tm_T> michael: no
<nicola> Hi
<desu> there's a package available in the repositories
<robotboy_> hi
<michael> as with anyone using opera don't use that browser it doesn't support flash 10
<bazhang> that is not the recommended method
<Tm_T> !flash | robotboy_
<ubottu> robotboy_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<desu> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Tm_T> michael: I might disagree you there
<grendal_prime> ok this is crazy, i need to be able to use sftp in quanta.  Im running ubuntu but quanta is a kde application...what is the mininmum reqs for the kio slave to function?
<michael> because the flash is broken with ubunu
<robotboy_> ok
<Tm_T> michael: is not
<bazhang> michael, that is simply not true
<farapa> desu: i ll do
<Mamarok> michael: running opera 9.6 here, with flash working quite well
<ikonia> michael: flash is not broken in ubuntu, adobe has taken down the package
<michael> firefox has won the war. opera loses
<bazhang> !ot > michael
<ubottu> michael, please see my private message
<nicola> I'm tring to install pkg-kde-tools from "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main" but there is a bug
<jussi01> nicola: whats the errror message?
<nicola> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/303468
<Tm_T> michael: FYI: this is not a place fore oneman wars
<nicola> do you know any workaround?
<robotboy_> that website did not work
<robotboy_> no
<robotboy_> whant to see my website
<robotboy_> http://jarod.dime-software.co.uk
<Pici> robotboy_: This is a support channel, please do not advertise  here.
<bazhang> robotboy_, you want to install flashplugin-nonfree
<robotboy_> yes
<farapa> desu: http://rafb.net/p/wU9JTX48.html
<nicola> This is the error message:
<robotboy_>  i am not bothed about that any more
<desu> hmm.... doesn't seem to be an acpi issue...
<robotboy_> whats acpi
<nicola> trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/findfiles', which is also in package kdesdk-scripts
<robotboy_> oh
<desu> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<desu> hmm...
<desu> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACPI
<farapa> anyway ,. thanks for the effort desu
<desu> farapa: can i know the brand and the model number of your laptop?
<farapa> desu: hp compaq nx9020
<robotboy_> i love computers
<robotboy_> hello
<ikonia> robotboy_: stop now please.
<ikonia> robotboy_: this is a support channel only
<robotboy_> i will go of this then
<farapa> thanks
<michael__> anyone know how to make the wired ethernet to stay connected when restarting kubuntu
<farapa> see u
<ikonia> michael__: you can't be connected without an OS
<robotboy_> no i don't think that is possble
<alonea> how do I get linux to set the clock with local time instead of utc so it doesn't screw up my windows?
<ikonia> michael__: the OS controls your network, so if you reboot/restart it disconnects
<robotboy_> oh it can work
<nicola> ok, I found a solution. I first removed kdesdk-scripts with "dpkg -r".
<michael__> well with kubuntu 7.04 it stayed connected soon as i started kubuntu
<michael__> after that version, everything just went their own seperate way.
<pteague_work> anybody know when the virtual box kernels will get updated to current ubuntu kernel?
<michael__> there has to be solution for this problem.
<alonea> how do I get linux to set the clock with local time instead of utc so it doesn't screw up my windows?
<ikonia> michael__: please be specific saying "everything went it's own way makes nosense"
<eagles0513875> ikonia got my problem sloved bout mp3's not playing
<ikonia> michael__: other #kubuntu versions will connect automaically on boot if you have dhcp setup on that nic and a dhcp server listening on the network, OR if you have a working static IP config
<michael__> why does  everyone have to, "YOU MUST BE SPECIFIC"
<michael__> i say it the way it is
<robotboy_> anybody know how to install webmin
<robotboy_> with sudo
<pteague_work> alonea: i thought there was a way during the install process to select that the clock should be based on local time
<robotboy_> ok
<ikonia> michael__: your not saying it the way it is
<ikonia> robotboy_: webmin is not packaged or supported by ubuntu any more
<michael__> i used to like kubuntu 7.04
<ikonia> michael__: to get help you need to be specific saying "it goes it's own way" means nothing
<robotboy_> oh weh i forgot that
<bazhang> !ebox > robotboy_
<ubottu> robotboy_, please see my private message
<michael__> kubuntu 8.04 is nice but when going to kubuntu 8.10 it gets out of hand. like not saving screen resolution
<alonea> pteague_work: I have no idea and I certainly am not going to reinstall to fix this. I don't remember seeing that option, but with kde4 I can't seem to find any of the options I used to could find on kde3
<robotboy_> ok
<ikonia> michael__: screen resolution issues can normally be resolved with xorg configuration/driver configuration, due to the later version 8.10 comes with later driver versions and not all cards work out of the box or at all
<michael__> well i am all total auto piolet not manual
<michael__> here ikonia
<ikonia> michael__: then stick with kubuntu 8.04 unless you are certain your hardwae is supported out of the box
<pteague_work> alonea: yeah, i'm wondering if there might be a way via ntp or some such
<michael__> so til they get all those bugs out of kubuntu 8.1 i am using kubuntu 8.04 and its pretty much all AUTO PIOLET MODE.
<ikonia> michael__: ok, great.
<alonea> I saw a thing that said right click on clock and uncheck utc...but I dont see that anywhere on here.
<michael__> except for the ethernet not staying connected when i restart kubuntu
<ikonia> michael__: as I say, if you have the correct configuration on your card/network there is no reason why it won't connect on boot up
<amerigo> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<michael__> sorry ikonia LIKE I SAID, i like it WHEN kubuntu is fully AUTO PILOT MODE not manual
<alonea> !utc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utc
<ikonia> michael__: please stop using caps
<michael__> please stopping this and that.
<ikonia> michael__: sometimes you have to make a configuation change,
<michael__> junk
<ikonia> michael__: drop the attitude, if you want help, I'm helping
<michael__> ikonia, you are not helping you giving more detail then just the basic file to make it work right.
<ikonia> michael__: I'm not giving you any files
<ikonia> michael__: I'm explaining that in some situations you have to make a change from the default configuration to make it compatible on your network
<michael__> for now kubuntu 8.04 i like it because it keeping everything in AUTO PILOT
<ikonia> michael__: it should work with minor changes or out of the box, but sometimes there are deeper faults
<michael__> except for the network
<ikonia> michael__: stop using caps, auto pilot is not a real thing, I'm assuming you mean the default settings when you set auto pilot
<michael__> i think this channel is filled with some people that don't understand english.
<alonea> anyone know how to get linux to do local instead of utc? I can't find the setting.
<ikonia> michael__: we understand english perfectly,
<bazhang> michael__, chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> michael__: hence why I'm asking you to be a little more specific so we can take it forward
<michael__> ask a simple question and put in little funiness they all go crazy
<ikonia> michael__: no, we can't understand the problem %100 when you don't make things clear
<ikonia> michael__: hence again why I'm asking when you say auto pilot you mean the default settings from a default install yes/no ?
<michael__> anyone might have a solution for this network thing, i tried going into it telling it to start when linux starts
<michael__> but it just defaults right back to its stupid setting, manual connect
<ikonia> michael__: if you give us the detail I've asked for we can hopefully work it through
<bazhang> michael__, you are doing this with the gui? or the cli?
<eagles0513875> michael__ listen to ikonia we want to help but your not answering any questions hes been asking
<michael__> all i know when i installed kubuntu it has this network icon that starts with kubuntu. and i right click it and go with wired
<bazhang> honestly michael__ you are not giving clear answers
<michael__> because i am a windows user not some stupid linux users like you people are
<bazhang> michael__, no need for that kind of talk
<alonea> I solved my own problem..../etc/default/rcS
<ikonia> michael__: people are tyring to help you - consider this a warning drop the attitude if you want help
<alonea> why even bother helping people who wont help themselves?
<master_> My baby moves my start button over to the far right.. How can I put it on the left again?
<nicola> Hi, I've installed kde 4.2 beta1. But after login all the window are without the top bar. I've experienced problems with pkg-kde-tools installation.
<JontheEchidna> nicola: ok, first could you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install pkg-kde-tools" ?
<nicola> I've resolved the problem with pkg-kde-tools
<JontheEchidna> ok
<nicola> but I have problems with windows
<solifugus> nicola: that's great.. now can you work on the unified theory..
<JontheEchidna> make sure everything is upgraded (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) just to be safe
<JontheEchidna> then you could run kwin --replace if everything's upgraded
<JontheEchidna> which would bring back the window manager
<nicola> The following packages have been kept back:  gwenview
<nicola> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<JontheEchidna> ok, you should be able to just run kwin --replace
<nicola> this is the output from sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Black_Monkey> how do I change widget styles for kde3 apps in 8.10?
<nicola> I've tried to kwin --replace
<nicola> no way
<nicola> now I'm using kde neon
<eagles0513875> nicola are you on 4.2
<nicola> the nightly build
<eagles0513875> kool
<nicola> I've upgraded to 4.2 but I can't use it
<nicola> I've logged
<nicola> but I can't switch between windows
<mellhen> hello@all!  are there packages for KDE4.2 Beta2 available?
<yurimxpxman> I just upgraded to the latest kubuntu, and the volume keys change the PCM instead of the master volume.. any ideas on how to fix this?
<JontheEchidna> yurimxpxman: yup, upgrade to KDE 4.1.3
<JontheEchidna> (default kubuntu install is 4.1.2
 * JontheEchidna grabs install instructions
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3
<yurimxpxman> JontheEchidna: cool, gonna try that now
<yurimxpxman> JontheEchidna: actually, I just realised I'm already on 4.1.3
<JontheEchidna> oh, really?
<JontheEchidna> that bug was supposed to be fixed in 4.1.3...
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<hyper_ch> huhu
<hyper_ch> hi JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
<yurimxpxman> JontheEchidna: yeah, cause I upgraded from 8.04 with the unsupported updates enabled, I guess
<yurimxpxman> JontheEchidna: but, yeah, still changes the PCM volume
<JontheEchidna> hmmmmm
<jco> hi, is anyone having problems since a few weeks with knetworkmanager on iwl wireless cards? I read on google many had problems but can't understand if/how issues have been solved
<JontheEchidna> you could try changing the main kmix channel to front
<jco> jco: (8.04, forgot to mention)
<yurimxpxman> JontheEchidna: perfect! I didn't realise that option was there :-)
<nicola> I've found the problem
<nicola> kwin can't start
<bazhang> nicola, what error are you getting?
<hyper_ch> JontheEchidna: thx for providing repos for kde 4.2 :)
<nicola> KDecorationPlugin
<nicola> ::loadPlugin
<JontheEchidna> hyper_ch: you're welcome
<JontheEchidna> btw I think we should have beta2 packages ready tomorrow for Intrepid
<hyper_ch> JontheEchidna: did you sort out the kmail / jots bug there?
<JontheEchidna> hyper_ch: uh, dunno
<JontheEchidna> hyper_ch: in jaunty, yes
<JontheEchidna> the intrepid packages should pick up the fix in beta2
<hyper_ch> JontheEchidna: you use jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<olskolirc> im on Intrepid....how to I change the clock to 12 hour time instead of this military time please?
<michael__> same problem to
<michael__> but its nice. all days are in 24 hour format.
<michael__> easier to understand.
<olskolirc> i hate military time
<hyper_ch> JontheEchidna: well, kmail and jots wanted to create/write the same file so I had to force install jots
<olskolirc> if i knew where the config file was i could change it there
<JontheEchidna> olskolirc: Sytem Settings -> regional and language -> dates and time tab
<olskolirc> pH:MM:SS
<olskolirc> thanks JontheEchidna
<nicola> Sorry, I cannot past the complete error
<nicola> I don't know how to cut and paste from console without a mouse!
<LjL> !info gpm | nicola
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 207 kB, installed size 544 kB
<LjL> !info pastebinit | nicola, also, you can use this, it's handy
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<mellhen> jonth; thx
<olskolirc> I set my clock for 1:26 est...after midnight its going to read 13:00 isn't it?  I want it to stay stuck on 12 hour time but I don't see where I can edit it as: p:H
<blitZ> kde4 is not ready for desktop
<blitZ> cause it is too slow...
<olskolirc> ohhhhh i got it
<blitZ> switch to Gnome, it's easier and nicer !
<rickest> olskolirc: also just so you know, 13 is an hour past noon, not an hour past midnight :)
<jussi01> blitZ: you are not being helpful, please refrain
<olskolirc> i know rickest
<olskolirc> i found it i put a pH: in there
<olskolirc> now I have 12 hour time
<mellhen> please blitZ use GNOME ;)
<olskolirc> instead of flipping it backwards every 12 hours
<blitZ> i use fvwm ! ;)
<eppan> what r u doing in here then?
<blitZ> i want to use compiz with my fvwm desktop
<blitZ> ...
<blitZ> so i try kde 4, but this is too slow for me
<blitZ> then i try gnome with compiz fusion, it's more usable
<blitZ> but this is like using a elephant to cross the desert
<JontheEchidna> probably your graphic driver's fault. It's nice and snappy with my old nvidia geforce 4
<blitZ> perhaps
<blitZ> i will see...
<bazhang> kde4 seems superb here
<DivineSpectrum> i've gotta a ques. kde 4.2 will be in kubuntu 8.10 or 9.04?
<Tm_T> DivineSpectrum: in both, first thru extra repository and latter has it by default
<mellhen> JontheEchi: which driver do you use for kde4. my one sucks in comparison with compiz (fusion)
<DivineSpectrum> Tm_T: then in january kde 4.2 will update in kubuntu
<Tm_T> DivineSpectrum: if you use extra repository yes
<Tm_T> like neon
<Tm_T> !neon | DivineSpectrum
<ubottu> DivineSpectrum: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<DivineSpectrum> wow
<DivineSpectrum> windows suck
<DivineSpectrum> haaahaha
<zorael> 4.2b2 hasn't been released yet though, right? Don't see any release notes on kde.org at least
<elwood> hi DivineSpectrum
<Tm_T> zorael: right
<DivineSpectrum> hi elwood
<zorael> Tm_T: Thanks
<DivineSpectrum> hou r u?
<elwood> !chat
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<simone> buonasera
<jussi01> !it | simone
<ubottu> simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<simone> ok
<elwood> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<elwood> great.
<ActionParsnip> is there a room for kde4.2 support?
<hyper_ch> this one here
<ActionParsnip> awesome
<ActionParsnip> ok in sight of new information...
<ActionParsnip> I have kde4.2 nightly. My monitor powers off with screensaver and asks for a password when i wiggle the mouse. I hammer my password in and it does NOT go back to desktop. The only way is to restart the x server (ctrl + alt + backspace) and I can log in with the identical password. Has anyone seen this
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip i would check every few hrs on those nightly things cuz seems they constantly releasing updates every few hrs
<JontheEchidna> nightly?
<JontheEchidna> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<ActionParsnip> yep neon
<JontheEchidna> neon support goes in #amarok.neon
<ActionParsnip> its kde
<ActionParsnip> not amarok
<hyper_ch> apachelogger also make nightly kde builds?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip run update upgrade and see if if finds any updates
<Bou> amarok support neon right?
<elwood> ActionParsnip: but same repository
<ActionParsnip> JontheEchidna: will check it out
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: I even removed all screensavers to see if itd help
<ActionParsnip> gonna try setting a screensaver, see if it helps
<kuvenom> some one rus?
<Pici> !ru | kuvenom
<ubottu> kuvenom: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kuvenom> thx
<bentob0x> was there some kind of recent update on Kubuntu 8.10 that has resolved a few plasma rendering issues?
<webas> is it possible to make konqueror as a base instead of dolphin? in 4.1>
<JontheEchidna> bentob0x: : what kind of issues
<bentob0x> under thunderbird for instance
<JontheEchidna> you mean making the panel go funky?
<bentob0x> when I was replying to an email, the clock was blinking
<bentob0x> yea
<JontheEchidna> the latest nvidia beta drivers should fix that
<JontheEchidna> though I dunno if they're in Ubuntu yet
<bentob0x> gosh, why is nvidia so bad with kde4?
<michael__> what channel do i go to for compiling
<bazhang> michael__, what do you need to compile
<michael__> pidgin package
<bazhang> michael__, that is in the repos
<michael__> 2.52 since ubunu only has 2.4
<bazhang> michael__, any reason other than the higher number?
<michael__> sorry i am new to linxu andkubuntu
<michael__> i am the type wanting the latest programs for linux
<bazhang> michael__, the problem with compiling is that it wont be updated with your package manager
<michael__> thats why i like it when the latest is already compiled i just install it.
<bazhang> michael__, and the apt-get system with ubuntu (and debian) is by far the most solid (ie dont want to break it)
<michael__> even kubuntu 8.04 don't have the latest of open office
<michael__> only 2.4
<bazhang> michael__, you can get the ppa for that if you must, though it is not recommended
<michael__> i have managed to install all the debians from the open office 3 debian packages.
<michael__> and have a fully open office 3 working with debian
<bazhang> michael__, you are using debian?
<michael__> no kubuntu and ubuntu is based on debian
<michael__> meaning that you can use debian packages with ubuntu
<bazhang> but the packaging has some significant differences
<bazhang> michael__, err no you cant
<michael__> ok answer this question, i have manged to install open office 3
<michael__> from  openoffice.org
<michael__> for debian
<michael__> dpkg -i *.deb
<michael__> and all installed and the icons are there to.
<michael__> so i know somewhat about ubuntu
<bazhang> not a good idea
<michael__> just the trouble is finding the latest debian packages.
<michael__> not a good idea
<michael__> open office 3 loads without trouble.
<bazhang> well, for one thing you have gone into unsupported ground
<bazhang> for another, it wont be updated and may well cause conflicts
<michael__> i used apt-get to uninstal the 2.4 office
<GodKilla-> hey all
<michael__> open office 2.4 don't support docx extension so i must use open office 3
<bazhang> michael__, apart from the higher number, is there a reason to install the newer packages?
<GodKilla-> im having problems setting up the internet on a daily image installed 2 days ago
<GodKilla-> knetworkmanager doesnt have any use at all
<hyper_ch> michael__: docx shouldn't be supported at all
<michael__> yes, new features not found in previous versions.
<michael__> docx is a microsoft office 2007 format
<GodKilla-> using ifconfig i can set it up so i can ping myself and my gateway, but everything else returns "network unreachable" or "unknown host"
<hyper_ch> michael__: I know what it is
<michael__> so when i open a 1.docx in open office 2.4 it does not reconize the extention.
<genii> We just went through this about pidgin in #kubunt-offtopic    .... the 2.5 version is in the -backports and you don't need to compile anything
<hyper_ch> michael__: and for that reason it shouldn't be used
<michael__> open office 3 opens those types of files without trouble.
<michael__> well i am searching the net, because kubuntu and ubuntu, their support groups are just scattered out everywhere.
<genii> GodKilla-: Can you ping a host at large on the internet by IP only?
<GodKilla-> no
<GodKilla-> ive tried with google 66.102.9.104
<michael__> so where i go to get this so called pidgin 2.5 debian package
<bazhang> michael__, what you are attempting is neither supported nor recommended
<michael__> unsupported it is
<michael__> i managed to do some things that some people refuse to understand
<michael__> is that ubuntu and kubuntu is based on the debian linux distro
<Pici> michael__: We understand that.
<Pici> !debian | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<michael__> if you used apt-get, the packages it download is *.deb
<Pici> michael__: The versioning scheme that debian and ubuntu use are not compatible with each other for one.
<michael__> so once i find the latest prebuilt debian package of whatever program i am using is all i need
<michael__> one nice thing about debian, once you unistall that package all the files are removed.
<genii> michael__: a .deb file could be for any system which uses the dpkg system of packaging for applications. It does not mean all .deb files can be used on all debian or debian based systems interchangeably
<bazhang> michael__, does not sound like you are looking for support
<michael__> i ask a simple question, quit with the extra crap and just give me the channel for whatever i am looking for.
<michael__> this case is pidgin.
<genii> michael__: Go to #pidgin then
<bazhang> michael__, and as this is a support channel, you should go elsewhere
<toby_> How do I stop KNetworkManager loading at startup? It's not in ~/.kde/Autostart
<brad__> Hi, what is the best program to use to run a hardware diagnostic, my computer is acting screwy in a few ways
<brad__> and is there a way to reinstall essential files/test the integrity of the install without reinstalling? (or does apt-get do that automatically?)
<[Relic]> Anyone good with flash awake?  Wondering if the debug version would give me more info on why the flash on a certain site won't work
<_Groo_> hi/2 all...
<michael__> can't flash working?
<michael__> simple if i may say, don't use the apt-get to get flash the package broken
<lyhana> hi, i'm having problem reading a DVD, dmesg give me :
<lyhana> [ 2564.935246] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)[ 2565.113180] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.[ 2574.639586] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)[ 2574.812296] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format
<bazhang> michael__, that is simply not true
<bazhang> michael__, please stop saying that here.
<michael__> i tried it bazhang
<michael__> apt-get and it does not work
<bazhang> michael__, I have and it works flawlessly.
<michael__> i even used apt-get to install firefox 3.04 that is supported and installed it the correct way
<michael__> and flash would not work whatssoever
<michael__> so i did a manual instal, put all the plugins under firefox/plugins and works
<_gunni_> michael__: For me flash over apt-get is working, too. So package cant be broken
<bazhang> michael__, well considering all the third party packages you have installed then it is no surprise.
<[Relic]> didn't workmthe first time then on the second run it did
<michael__> i don't know why i use apt-get to install firefox 3.04 and flash doesn't want to work
<michael__> yet the manual install works without trouble.
<bazhang> michael__, this is why it is never a good idea to break the package management system
<michael__> well i had to break the package management this time
<bazhang> michael__, no.
<michael__> because it simply refused to work
<michael__> every computer works different
<saki> You kids and your silly package management. Back in my day, if we wanted something to run, we had to compile it.
<bazhang> michael__, what you are doing is neither supported nor recommended, and you have been told this on more than one occasion.
<michael__> thank goodness i don't use this for support.
<bazhang> michael__, indeed you dont
<bazhang> michael__, and since this is a support channel, you should depart.
<michael__> i tried to ask for one issue and everyone keeps giving me the run abouts!.
<michael__> come on people, there should be one channel for kubuntu 8.04 and one for 8.10
<michael__> to help keep the distro easy
<bazhang> !offtopic | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> michael__, please chat elsewhere. this is for support only.
<alt> добрый вечер! помогите решить проблему...!
<Pici> !ru | alt
<ubottu> alt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<[Relic]> anyway back to the original, am I just going to have to remove the package version and install from the adobe site the debug version?
<godkilla> hey
<godkilla> i managed to get the inet running, but the settings are not saved, do i have to make a rc script or is there another way?
<godkilla> im using "ifconfig eth1 bla.."; "route add default gw ..";
<Tm_T> godkilla: /etc/network/interfaces is the place for that kind of things
<godkilla> Tm_T: and how to add the route stuff there?
<alexei> why does my firefox 3.0 zoom images? They become jaggy, looks not good. You can probably achive the same by hitting Cntrl-+ several times.
<Tm_T> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> godkilla: I cannot remember rightaway where's proper guides for that
<godkilla> ok the rc script will do for now
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> anybody that uses fglrx (catalyst) can try if works gettemperature ?  aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemperature ... thanks!
<hellsing> ech0s7 how should it work?
<eagles05> !smbmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<eagles05> !info smbmount
<ubottu> Package smbmount does not exist in intrepid
<eagles05> O_o
<ech0s7> hellsing: aticonfig --help tell you
<hellsing>  aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemperature
<hellsing> >_<
<eagles05> !smbmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<hellsing> Adapter 0 - ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
<hellsing>             Sensor 0: Temperature - 77.00 C
<eagles05> :( anyone know what repo smbmount is in
<hellsing> it work
<eagles05> hellsing watch that temp thats rather hot
<ech0s7> hellsing: what version of fglrx you are using ?
<ech0s7> 8.12 ?
<ech0s7> or 8.11 ?
<hellsing> yes
<hellsing> 8.12
<hellsing> ati 4850
<Pici> eagles05: its part of the smbfs package iirc
<eagles05> Pici ty
<ech0s7> hellsing: can you tell me where is your libatiadlxx.so ?
<ech0s7> $ locate libatiadlxx.so
<ech0s7> tell you
<hellsing> in /usr/lib
<ech0s7> hellsing: ok
<ech0s7> because on my machine not works
<ech0s7> $ sudo aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemperature
<ech0s7> ERROR - Could not find library: libatiadlxx.so
<eagles05> !smbclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbclient
<eagles05> !info smbclient
<ubottu> smbclient (source: samba): a LanManager-like simple client for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.3 (intrepid), package size 6252 kB, installed size 18556 kB
<ech0s7> but this library is in /usr/lib
<hellsing> do you reinstall the fglrx (just in case...)
<ech0s7> done
<ech0s7> with no result positive
<hellsing> do you have a thermal sensor?
<hellsing> on old card like 9800 pro there is no sensor i know
<ech0s7> i have a hd3470
<ech0s7> card
<hellsing> i don't know if there is a sensor in
<ech0s7> hellsing: i thinks yes
<ech0s7> i would know temperature
<hellsing> i guess so
<ech0s7> because the fan of my pc is always on
<ech0s7> (sony vaio sr21m)
<ech0s7> notebook
<hellsing> oh notebook
<hellsing> same probleme under my notebook
<Tm_T> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<hellsing> this f****g fan is always on top speed...
<ech0s7> hellsing: but you have the same problem also under windows ?
<ech0s7> have you tried ?
<hellsing> under windows no problem on my notebook
<hellsing> (on my desktop i don't care)
<ech0s7> what model ?
<hellsing> just a minute i will tell you if i can get the temperature under linux on my notebook
<hellsing> it doesn't work
<hellsing> but another error XD
<hellsing> ati overdrive not supported
<nicola> hellsing: try with "cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature"
<hellsing> 44c
<nicola> low
<hellsing> (the notebook just start)
<ech0s7> $ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ00/temperature
<ech0s7> temperature:             38 C
<ech0s7> and the fun is turned ON
<ech0s7> have i to send my notebook to assistance ?
<hellsing> i don't think so, it works
<hellsing> under windows, does it work?
<ech0s7> also under windows
<ech0s7> the fan is always on
<ech0s7> never it stop
<seele> what folder do cameras usually automount to?  i plugged in my camera like i normally do but the open with dialog isn't popping up
<nicola> I've the same problem with my fun
<ech0s7> nicola: what model notebook ?
<nicola> When did you notice the problem with the fun?
<jussi01> seele: webcam?
<nicola> asus
<seele> jussi01: digital camera
<seele> jussi01: usb
<hellsing> seele /media/device_name
<ech0s7> i have a sony sr21m (1,300€)
<ech0s7> from 7 days
<nicola> F3S
<seele> booo.. not there
<jussi01> seele: ahh, mine usually goes into /media
<seele> yeah.. it didn't get mounted
<nicola> 2 year old
<jussi01> seele: Ive seen a few issues with peoples mass storage drives not being loaded, possibly the same.
<DaSkreech> seele: Is it in Dolphin's side bar or the Device manager?
<hellsing> ech0s7 it's depend : sometimes the fan is on top speed,, wifi doesn't work, and after a reboot everything is fine
<seele> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> seele: is the /dev/devicename there ?
<ech0s7> i have always wifi on
<ech0s7> the wifi can be the cause that fan is always on ?
<hellsing> no, it just under my notebook sometimes it doesn't work
<ech0s7> ah ok
<ech0s7> i haven't files in /proc/acpi/fan
<hellsing> me neither
<s0101> sony ericsson w980 problems i cant transfer music to the phone due to a bug the phone only detects the camera
<s0101> anybody who might know about this?
<hellsing> no
<s0101> i tried to google but i dont manage to fix it pls help me
<alt> привет! как попасть на русский IRC?
<genii> !ru | alt
<ubottu> alt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<alt> спс!
<bob_> Hi - is it possible to mount an smb share on startup?
<blabla_> DaSkreech: i was able to recover the most important files from the disk with photorec, testdisk was unable to recover the partition table... but now i have another problem, /home/user is empty and kde crashes after logging in immediately i think because of that(what do you think) it also shows Welcome to localhost.localdomain instead of Welcome to lnetbook(the ttys show Ubuntu 8.10 lnetbook tty* but after i login and logout they also show U
<blabla_> localhost.localdomain tty*) what can i do?
<hellsing> yes bob
<bob_> hellsing: mind helping?
<hellsing> i try to find it, i already do that 2 years ago
<leigh> i just installed kubuntu on a dell 1420...everything is working pretty good except when i open certain things they are black with some weird lines in them, and than open correctly
<leigh> this happens with various programs (firefox, and when i just opened up konversation) and with menu's such as file, edit, ect
<leigh> can anyone help me out?
<DaSkreech> blabla_: You got back all your files ?
<hellsing> bob do it with fstab
<DaSkreech> leigh: Driver bug for compositing
<leigh> daskreech: no way to fix this for now than?
<DaSkreech> leigh: turn of compositing ?
<bob_> yeah fstab - any idea on the syntax
<DaSkreech> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hellsing> bob_ : //stonegiga/partage /home/hanoteau/mnt/stonegiga/partage smbfs rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,credentials=/etc/samba/pub.cred 0 0
<leigh> daskreech: ok thanks
<blabla_> DaSkreech: yes but without the correct filenames, i just needed some files an i found everyone of them
<bob_> cool, that helps
<hellsing> bob_  and in pub.cred :username=user
<hellsing> password=pass
<leigh> also what is the best way to speed up my pointer?  I change the acceleration value in the mouse settings but that seems to give me weird feedback...
<hellsing> bob_  /etc/samba/pub.cred
<bob_> sweet, i've got a project :)
<hellsing> great
<DaSkreech> leigh: You can turn it off temporarily with alt+shift+F12 to try stuff out
<DaSkreech> blabla_: That's good
<leigh> daskreech: yea that worked...what does compositing do?
<DaSkreech> leigh: Pretty stuff.
<leigh> yea i just noticed by cairo-dock has a weird block around it when it's off
<DaSkreech> I think Cairo dock requires it
<leigh> cairo still worked...it just didn't look as good
<leigh> like u said...pretty stuff
<R_Rios> Amarok 2 is not working here
<R_Rios> I use Kubuntu Intrepid
<blabla_> DaSkreech: can i fix kde? kdm.log shows only Errors from xkbcomp wich are not fatal...
<R_Rios> When I run it on the terminal, I get this:
<R_Rios> FAILURE (KCmdLineArgs):
<R_Rios> Application requests for isSet("multipleinstances") but the "multipleinstances"option
<R_Rios> has never been specified via addCmdLineOptions( ... )
<R_Rios> ASSERT: "0" in file /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.3/kdecore/kernel/kcmdlineargs.cpp, line 1499
<R_Rios> Cancelado
<R_Rios> What's happening?
<DaSkreech> R_Rios: #kubuntu-devel
<R_Rios> Thanks
<DaSkreech> blabla_: certainly can you pastebin ls -a ~ ?
<DaSkreech> um ok
<DaSkreech> blabla_: Still here?
<blabla_> DaSkreech: ls -a ~ prints out . ..
<DaSkreech> blabla_: ok so everything is in fact dead
<blabla_> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> you have your ~ mounted from somewhere ?
<blabla_>  /dev/mmcblk0 is mounted on /home
<DaSkreech> Alright and you can login on the terminal?
<blabla_> yes
<shad0w0fsin> is anyone else experiencing a problem with global keyboard shortcuts in Kubuntu 8.10?
<blabla_> DaSkreech: yes i can
<DaSkreech> blabla: ok if You login on the terminal and run startx what happens ?
<blabla> DaSkreech: Fatal Server Error: Server is already running for display 0. (i can tell you x is running, but after i enter my username and password in the kde login dialog kde crashes and the login dialog appears again)
<DaSkreech> blabla: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && startx
<n4mu> bonjour
<n4mu> i have a "serious" question . ..
<n4mu> :]
<blabla> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/86550/
<n4mu> i just updated from 8.04 to 8.10
<n4mu> and i'm wondering...  where is kcontrol nowadays ?
<n4mu> i'm looking for the "real" kde control panel, not the one with only a few options
<jussi01> n4mu: its called system settings
<DaSkreech> blabla: do you have space on /
<n4mu> jussi01: yes, but that one only has so many options
<blabla> there should be >1,5GB
<DaSkreech> n4mu: No one wanted to port kcontrol to KDE4 as soon as someone does so you can have it back
<ruhaan_jslip> i have a problem with amarok
<n4mu> DaSkreech: thanks :]
<ruhaan_jslip> where it changes teh name of the song
<ruhaan_jslip> can any1 help?
<ruhaan_jslip> this only happens with 2 albums on my coolection
<ruhaan_jslip>  but this problem is not apparent in other players i use
<ruhaan_jslip>  help?
<n4mu> ruhaan_jslip: just wondering, maybe it's just an id tag problem
<ruhaan_jslip> nope
<DaSkreech> blabla: does there exist a /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ?
<ruhaan_jslip> coz it works fine in other players
<ruhaan_jslip> like rhythmy box etc
<blabla> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> When was it made ?
<n4mu> ruhaan_jslip: there are different types of id tags, and a file can have multiple formats
<ruhaan_jslip> the file is in FLAC
<ruhaan_jslip> but see the problem is amarok reads the name of the song correct
<ruhaan_jslip> in the pane on the right
<ruhaan_jslip> and even when i add it to playlist its fine
<ruhaan_jslip> but when i play the song
<ruhaan_jslip> the name chnages
<ruhaan_jslip> to one partiucalr song in the whole album
<n4mu> ruhaan_jslip: i'm just guessing since i've seen files with multiple idtags and the soft will only use one of them.
<ruhaan_jslip> lemem show u a screenshot
<n4mu> other than that, i don't know.
<DaSkreech> blabla: also what does "which xinit" print ?
<n4mu> otherwise, since there is no kcontrol, i am very very very sad.
<n4mu> i mean kde4 is like a shock to me
<blabla> DaSkreech: Xorg.0.log.old: 2008-12-16 and which xinit: /usr/bin/xinit
<harolddong> I thought beta 2 was supposed to be released today
<ruhaan_jslip> http://i43.tinypic.com/mtnsw1.png
<DaSkreech> harolddong: delayed a day
<n4mu> i liked kde as long as i can mangage to tone it down to something simple yet functionnal..  and now i don't see how to deactivate and customize stuff
<Danu> Hello, sorry my english is very bad, but i'm having some trouble with kde4, really just one: the screen blink constantly, every 10 seconds
<DaSkreech> n4mu: What do you want to deactivate ?
<harolddong> thanks
<n4mu> and the background, it's all weird, i just want a solid color backgroudn.. .
<DaSkreech> Danu: alt+shift+F12
<n4mu> lol Danu that sounds a bit like what i'm getting here too.
<Danu> Mister DaSkreech thanks, i'll try
<JontheEchidna> Danu: http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.10.22/kubuntu-intrepid-dual-monitor-blinking/
<DaSkreech> n4mu: all seems doable so far
<n4mu> DaSkreech: i have conky running ...  :]
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<n4mu> so either the background is "grey" like i set (but no visible conky), or is all white and shows conky
<n4mu> depends if im right cliking or something
<n4mu> so it's purrty ugly ... :/
<Danu> Oh my god mi connection is horrible (128 kbps) it's very unstable :(, sure i'll be gone in seconds
<DaSkreech> n4mu: Good call by Danu
<n4mu> DaSkreech: ?
<n4mu> hmm
<DaSkreech> n4mu: How does conky handle compositing ? or does it use fake transparency ?
<n4mu> anyway, i don't want to be "bashy" at all...  i just think that my experience here with 8.10 is just going to "force" me to either revert to 8.04, or xfce, or maybe even just debian/stable.. :]
<n4mu> DaSkreech: good question
<n4mu> (all this just to "maybe" be able to launch kdenlive)
<DaSkreech> n4mu: Hmm ? whats that all about?
<n4mu> i upgraded because i heard that was needed to run kdenlive
<n4mu> and kdenlive was just crashing, beit the official ubuntu packages or the "other"
<n4mu> http://www.kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/pre-compiled-packages/ubuntu-packages
<n4mu> ach !!  plus the update did not import kdenetworking settings, nor application shortcuts
<neo> наконецто
<neo> всем привет
<genii> !ru | neo
<ubottu> neo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<neo> ok
<gnice> Anyone willing to offer help with a dual0-head fglrx config?
<gnice> dual-head, rather 8)
<blabla> DaSkreech: sudo startx worked... but starx does not work, could that be that i have set the wrong permissions for some files? because i played with chmod, chown and chgrp...
<DaSkreech> blabla: sounds likely
<DaSkreech> can you pull out your commands that dealt with that?
<blabla> chmod 755 -R * i think (i wanted: ./*)
<GLGS_85> ciao
<GLGS_85> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Daskreec1> Bah X just hung up
<Daskreec1> Is there a way to send KDE a logout command over dbus ?
<Daskreec1> HI Danu
<n4mu> omg, really. ..  . the more i look into the "update" the more i regret.. ..  what happened to my old firefox2
<Danu> Hi Mister Daskreec1
<n4mu> there isn't even 3, must reinstall. .. : [
<n4mu> this is all but smooth..  .
<Danu> i still have the blink issue
<Danu> :(
<n4mu> and now i guess i have to reinstall the whole system to get back what i had this morning
<Daskreec1> n4mu: Thre is a Firefox 3
<Danu> i've been tryin' almost everything
<hulk> list
<Daskreec1> I think 2 is there as well but Mozilla killed it lastweek so don't expect that much longer
<n4mu> i had 2
<n4mu> but i guess it either was uninstalled and not "upgraded" or something
<Daskreec1> On hardy but Mozilla killed all support for it so you would have lost it in the next update in any case
<cuznt> i am trying to point a device to a jre i get an error message
<n4mu> anyway, things seem so messed up..
<n4mu> twinkle kept it's settings, that's a +1 though
<Daskreec1> n4mu: Ah no I remember now Ubuntu did remove Firefox 2
<Daskreec1> There was a big thing about them shipping with a beta Firefox and all
<Bundestrojaner> hello
<Bundestrojaner> i'm running kubuntu 8.10
<n4mu> Daskreec1: aha.. . thanks :]
<Bundestrojaner> is it possible to downgrade to kde 3.5?
<Danu> Hello Mr Bundestrojaner
<blabla> Daskreec1: chmod 755 -R * i think (i wanted: ./*)
<Psi-Jack> Hey, how do I make the digital clock on the kpanel not be in 24 hour time, but in 12hour time?
<Daskreec1> blabla: what dir was that done in ?
<Bundestrojaner> is it possible to downgrade to kde 3.5 in kubuntu 8.10?
<blabla> Daskreec1: /home/user/anything
<Daskreec1> n4mu: Unfortunately despite all the gumbling about closed source software noone drops support faster than FOSS
<n4mu> ah, another big +1, the sound card works alot better . .. :]]
<Daskreec1> Bundestrojaner: Yes but not officially
<Daskreec1> blabla: That's fine then
<n4mu> the internal swith (headset) seems to work now
<Bundestrojaner> Daskreec1: i know^^ how can i do this?
<Daskreec1> Bundestrojaner: Check the ubuntu forums for KDE3 ibex PPA
<Daskreec1> Be careful about which repos you add some people have packaged KDE3 in a way that will miss up your computer
<Bundestrojaner> which ubuntu forums?
<zce> how can i stop knetworkmanager from starting? i want to use only gnome's one
<n4mu> Daskreec1: i'm just very used to debian, this is my first "real" experience with (k)ubuntu, my first "dist-upgrade"
<Psi-Jack> Bleh, I actually hate gnome's network manager.
<Bundestrojaner> there must be millions of ubuntu-forums on the net
<zce> althought i love kde, i hate knetworkmanager :P
<n4mu> whereas with debian i never had any real issues since woody, on either servers or desk/lap-tops ... (well of course the upgrades come every 10 years.. :] )
<Psi-Jack> zce: Why? Just curious. I hate that a WIRED network connection, gnome's nm-applet constantly tells you it's connected.
<Daskreec1> n4mu: I'll give this to Debian the long periods of testing help a lot
<Daskreec1> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<PSiL0> Psi-Jack: 24-clock settings: Settings->International
<PSiL0> more specifically: system systems->regional&Language
<zce> Psi-Jack: well im on wireless mostly, and like to see all avaiable networks on the popup (and apparently it shows much more networks than knetwork).. also, gnome-nm connects automatically my cdma modem, in kde-nm i would have to configure manually (and i couldnt get it to work anyway)
<PSiL0> !wireless bug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless bug
<PSiL0> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Psi-Jack> PSiL0: Ahh, Regional & Language?
<n4mu> Daskreec1: yeppe. .. it's always a (hard?) choice between stable (and old) or bleeding edge (or bleeding something/one)
<PSiL0> Psi-Jack: [14:06] <PSiL0> more specifically: system systems->regional&Language
<PSiL0> whoops, system settings
<Daskreec1> n4mu: Welcome to consumer marketing where you bleed from the stable releases :)
<Bundestrojaner> btw: the reason why i want to downgrade is: i have Kubuntu 8.10 on my eeepc
<Bundestrojaner> if i play a video, it "stops" every 5 seconds for a half second
<Daskreec1> lol
<n4mu> Daskreec1: yah :]]
<Bundestrojaner> if i start mplayer on blackbox, there's no problem
<Daskreec1> Bundestrojaner: Hmm yeah check the ubuntuforums
<Daskreec1> !forums | In case ya missed it Bundestrojaner
<ubottu> In case ya missed it Bundestrojaner: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Daskreec1> n4mu: Overall it's nice but you do strongly start to feel that you should have two machines with ubuntu
<Daskreec1> One to be stable and one to keep up since it seems like you have a month or two of being comfortable before it upgrade time again
<Bundestrojaner> Daskreec1: are you a bot who says "check ubuntuforums"?
<n4mu> Daskreec1: i'm going to see what i can this evening with this 8.10, because sound issues where starting to become important, and here it now works (okay, everything else is a bit broken :] ) and then i'll go back to good old debian prolly...
<Bundestrojaner> i searched on google for the problem
<Bundestrojaner> i found nothing
<Bundestrojaner> that's why i ask here
<n4mu> Bundestrojaner: maybe don't search on google, but search on ubuntuforums ?
<Bundestrojaner> i also searched there - nothing
<n4mu> ah.
<Bundestrojaner> there are results about problems with flash-videos
<Daskreec1> n4mu: ok well have a list of issues written down Likely some of the m are easily resolved
<n4mu> then i cannot say, i just upgraded too, but i'm not even to the point of testing videos
<Bundestrojaner> i also made a analysis of the problem:
<Bundestrojaner> the most strange thing is, that the video player takes only 25% of cpu-power
<n4mu> Daskreec1: okay
<Bundestrojaner> so i have no idea what the problem is
<Bundestrojaner> but it works with mplayer on blackbox
<Bundestrojaner> so the problem is somewhere in kde 4.1 and it's not a too slow cpu
<jjproctor_> POOOP
<mozzy> hi all - installed flash 10 64bit today - very pleased so far
<jjproctor_> I GOT TO POOOOOP
<jjproctor_> RUNN
 * Psi-Jack shakes his head.
<jjproctor_> OOHH NOO SOMEONE IN THE BATHROOM!!!!!!
<Psi-Jack> Thank gods.
<n4mu> jpds: poop in a plastic bag.
<n4mu> oops
<loldude> i know right
<jussi01> loldude: please behave!
<Daskreec1> Bundestrojaner: why don't you just use mplayer in KDE4 ?
<loldude> ahhh i feel better now
<loldude> thz plastic bag dude
<Psi-Jack> Or better yet, VLC, which is by far, better than mplayer.
<Bundestrojaner> Bundestrojaner: i tried mplayer, kmplayer, kaffeine,...
<Bundestrojaner> every program has the same problem
<Bundestrojaner> that's why i think, kde4 is the problem
<Psi-Jack> Bundestrojaner: Okay, you may've done this before.
<Bundestrojaner> and it works on blackbox
<Psi-Jack> Bundestrojaner: But what is the problem?
<loldude>                                                                                                                                       poop tastes good just like kandy
<Bundestrojaner> every 5 Seconds the Video "stops" for a half second
<Psi-Jack> Geez.
<Psi-Jack> loldude: GROW up
<Bundestrojaner> it's like a empty buffer...
<loldude> NO IT SOOOO GOOOOD
<Psi-Jack> Bundestrojaner: Are you using KDE with composting turned on?
<Bundestrojaner> composting? :D
<Bundestrojaner> you mean compiz?
<Psi-Jack> Bundestrojaner: Compiz with XRender or OpenGL, yes.
<Psi-Jack> Aka: Composting.
<jussi01> compositing :D
<Bundestrojaner> Psi-Jack: i didn't change anything, i have a "normal" kubuntu 8.10 atm
<Bundestrojaner> i installed it yesterday
<Psi-Jack> Bundestrojaner: OKay, So do you get transparent windows, and the likes?
<Bundestrojaner> yes
<Psi-Jack> Bundestrojaner: Okay, then.. Go into the KStart menu, System Settings
<Bundestrojaner> if i move a window, it get's transparent
<Psi-Jack> Bundestrojaner: Go to Desktop
<Bundestrojaner> k
<Psi-Jack> Bundestrojaner: Tick off Enable desktop effects.
<jean> tem algum brasileiro ae?
<Psi-Jack> And run because ticking it off may not be too friendly. ;}
<mooglinux> under kubuntu i have poorer sound quality than i did under gnome. what gives?
<Psi-Jack> Bundestrojaner: If that solves your problem, it will be related to it, which could be your video drivers or options/extensions related to your video drivers.
<Bundestrojaner> Psi-Jack: no change
<jussi01> !br | jean
<ubottu> jean: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Bundestrojaner> or must i restart kde after the setting?
<Psi-Jack> Bundestrojaner: No need to restart. What video card are you using?
<Bundestrojaner> it's an eeePC
<Psi-Jack> And?
<Bundestrojaner> Intel 945
<Psi-Jack> That doesn't tell me the vid... Okay.
<Bundestrojaner> shall i enable the effects again?
<Daskreec1> Bundestrojaner: tried increasing your buffer?
<Bundestrojaner> how?
<Bundestrojaner> and what buffer?
<Psi-Jack> Bundestrojaner: Have you done all the latest updates since your install?
<Bundestrojaner> yes
<Daskreec1> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Daskreec1> video buffer
<Bundestrojaner> how can i set this on kde?
<Bundestrojaner> or do you mean the ram for the video card?
<jean> meldels so novato to mais perdido que cego em tiroteio
<Daskreec1> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Daskreec1> Bundestrojaner: There should be a setting in your video player settings I think
<Bundestrojaner> setting for what? :(
<qcjn> hi,
<Bundestrojaner> i tried nearly every video output plugin
<Psi-Jack> Bundestrojaner: Seems to be a lot of problems with Xorg support for the Intel 945, or anything past the i810. heh
<mooglinux> after installing kubuntu my sound system is messed up. sound quality playing music with amarok (in gnome or kde) is opoor, and in gnome i cannot get any media playing application besides amarok to work
<jean> #ubuntu-br
<jean> aff
<Bundestrojaner> i found it!!!
<qcjn> Daskreec1: are you DaSkReech
<Bundestrojaner> i stopt the "Detecting RANDR (monitor) changes" deamon
<ActionParsnip> !sound | mooglinux
<ubottu> mooglinux: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daskreec1> jean: type /join #ubuntu-br
<Daskreec1> qcjn: yes
<jean> ok thank u
<blabla_> Daskreec1: do you know why sudo startx works perfect and startx stops?
<qcjn> DaSkreech: you finished by telling me "install the package compiz-kde and compiz should play nicely with KDE in the future"
<DaSkreech> Yes
<qcjn> but
<DaSkreech> hi BluesKaj
<DaSkreech> blabla_: Permissions
<blabla_> DaSkreech: do you know why sudo startx works perfect and startx stops?
<mooglinux> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> something is messed up on your X permissions
<ActionParsnip> blabla_ what messages do you get when you startx?
<cuznt> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<cuznt> !yim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yim
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/86550/
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: which xinit gives a correct result
<holycow> what happened to kpilot in kde4? has it been renamed or replaced with a new project?
<csc_> i would like to know where i can find a  working usplash screen after grub starts for replacing the actual "xubuntu". i tried many but they either have other "ubuntu" text logos or do not support every resolution like the default one. please help
<DaSkreech> holycow: Being ported almost done needs testers #kpilot to apply
<qcjn> DaSkreech: i don't think this was the problem, at first..cause there was something to install and i couldn't even type the pasword, so you suggested me to kwin --replace..if i remember well,,,then my computer crashed
<berilio> hey guys, ive installed kubuntu-desktop im currently in ubuntu, but i cant see packages with adept, i cant find a solution... and i see firefox very guffy
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Yes I tld you to switch out to compiz
<DaSkreech> berilio: You have to rebuild your cache manually I think it's a known bug
<blabla_> DaSkreech: the same as before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/86550/
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: try: sudo chown <user name> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<berilio> DaSkreech, speaking in english, what would that be...
<DaSkreech> berilio: sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: Why should the Xor log be owned by one user?
<holycow> DaSkreech: thank you sir
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: you could make it be owned by the users group
<berilio> DaSkreech, do i have to type that everysingle time i want to update my sources?
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: Might work but that smells of wide spread breakage in any case
<DaSkreech> berilio: No I think only when you add a new repo
<qcjn> DaSkreech: but , compiz want working under ked desktop...ok, first i ll try to relog to kde desktop, cause now i'm under gnome
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: possibly, but if the user doesnt have access...
<qcjn> be back !
<berilio> DaSkreech, thanks man for the help
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: mines -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14171 2008-12-16 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<qcjn> i'm back
<DaSkreech> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 56325 2008-12-16 17:37 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Hai!
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Try that ^^^
<qcjn> yes what ?
<antiroach> why is kde 4.1 so terrible? :(
<antiroach> is there a way to downgrade to 3.6. im currently using 4.1 on kubuntu 8.10
<DaSkreech> antiroach: To make KDE 4.2 more impressive :)
<ActionParsnip> antiroach: works fine with fluxbox instead of kwin
<antiroach> heh ActionParsnip
<antiroach> i didnt mind kde 3.6
<antiroach> or whatever was standard on 7.10
<antiroach> 4.1 is making my cpu/video card beg for mercy
<cuznt> <antiroach> why is kde 4.1 so terrible? :(   where is my katapult??/
<antiroach> cuznt, yes!
<antiroach> why all the widgets and transparency stuff
<qcjn> DaSkreech: Try what ? compiz-kde
<antiroach> and why is there a huge gap between the maximize and close buttons
<cuznt> i just learned hot to use katapult
<DaSkreech> !compiz | qcjn try this
<ubottu> qcjn try this: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DaSkreech> cuznt: try krunner
<antiroach> krunner is the replacement i guess
<antiroach> but no hotkey to launch it. alt+space was awesome
<DaSkreech> antiroach: Turn off compositing ?
<DaSkreech> antiroach: you can do alt+space in 4.2
<antiroach> DaSkreech, how can i do that ?
<antiroach> i cant find any place where to configure the way kde 4.1 looks
<antiroach> aside from like colors/fonts
<antiroach> no more kcontrol?
<DaSkreech> antiroach: alt+f3 -> Window Behaviour -> Desktop Effects -> Enable Desktop effects
<antiroach> DaSkreech, cool thanks
<DaSkreech> antiroach: No one wanted to port it as soon as some one does you have that back
<DaSkreech> Getting ready to go out I'll pop over hereto look like once every 5 minutes or so
<cuznt> !krunner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krunner
<antiroach> cuznt, right click -> run command
<antiroach> right click on the desktop that is
<cuznt> oh that
<antiroach> ya
<ActionParsnip> antiroach: you could compile katapult
<cuznt> i got that
<DaSkreech> cuznt: Alt+f2
<ActionParsnip> antiroach: kcontrol is now systemsettings
<antiroach> katapult is the least of my problems with kde
<cuznt> i liked katapult better is all
<antiroach> ActionParsnip, yeah except its pretty skimpy on configuration options
<cuznt> alt+space is closer
<cuznt> not as far a reach...
<cuznt> im old and arthritic ya know....
<antiroach> is there a way to get rid of the gap between the minimize/maximize buttons and the close button?
<DaSkreech> cuznt: You can do that easily in 4.2
<HappySmileMan> antiroach: Yeah, in system setting program in appearance settings
<DaSkreech>  Might be able to do it in 4.1 as well don't know if it's easy though
<werdnum> man my KDE is so stuffed up.
<werdnum> It doesn't know about my battery anymore, my DPI is ridiculously large, etc.
<antiroach> HappySmileMan, do you happen to know which tab that is in ?
<blabla_> DaSkreech: mine(Xorg.0.log) is -rw-r--r-- root root 33184 2008-12-17 ...?
<HappySmileMan> "Windows" part I think, then there's a "buttons" tab
<HappySmileMan> You can customise locations there
<antiroach> HappySmileMan, nice i got it
<Danu> the blink is still there :(
<birnisson> hi, is there a way I can get kpdf on intrepid?
<Danu> I've been doing almost everything :(
<HappySmileMan> sudo apt-get remove kpdf?
<antiroach> im assuming he wants to install it
<antiroach> its not in the default repos
<Danu> i turn off all the efects (i have a SiS anyway) i also did the Services thing and nothing :(
<antiroach> how can i get rid of the 'popups' that occur when you drag your mouse over a tab in the task bar
<antiroach> Danu, what blink ?
<Danu> in the screen
<antiroach> thats not very descriptive :/
<Danu> my english is very bad, nd in the spanish channel send me here
<Danu> and*
<antiroach> gotcha
<kalorin> does anyone else think that firefox 3 just feels "wrong"
<Danu> i don't know how say it :(
<antiroach> is it something wrong with the display?
<kalorin> like right now I'm uploading pictures to shutterfly via their java applet thing, and it's basically locked all the instances that are firefox
<Danu> is like what stars do
<Danu> a blink
<antiroach> are you talking about when you click on an application
<Danu> and the screen suddenly go black sometimes
<Danu> No
<antiroach> it has a little icon by the mouse and it jumps around
<kalorin> I can't flip between tabs, in iether window that's firefox
<kalorin> just strange feeling
<Danu> it's every ten seconds
<antiroach> oh weird, that doesnt happen to me
<kalorin> yes, they're big images but still
<antiroach> how can i get rid of the 'popups' that occur when you drag your mouse over a tab in the task bar
<Danu> i turn off all the efects (i have a SiS anyway) i also did the Services thing and nothing :(
<kalorin> top says it's using 4% of a CPU and it's a dual core
<kalorin> w/ 4 gb of ram
<ActionParsnip> Danu: set a lower refresh rate
<kalorin> just doesn't seem to thread right or something
<Danu> Mr ActionParsnip how?
<ActionParsnip> Danu: xorg.conf maybe or nvidia settings if yuo use nvidia
<Danu> Mr. ActionParsnip i use SiS
<Danu> :(
<robinr> is kdebluetooth working in 8.10?
<antiroach> is there a winamp like player for kde?
<antiroach> thats not xmms2
<robinr> antiroach: amarok? Not sure what winamp is like...
<Danu> Well nice to meet you all but i gotta go, thanks anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> Danu: then itll probably be in xorg.conf
<antiroach> anything but amarok :(. i dont want something that looks like itunes
<DaSkreech> blabla_: Hmm
<antiroach> i liked xmms but its depracated
<werdnum> antiroach: amarok rox.
<DaSkreech> birnisson: You have kpdf it wsa renamed okular
<youness_> #kubuntufr
<DaSkreech> antiroach: tooltips?
<DaSkreech> robinr: no
<antiroach> DaSkreech, i turned that off, but apparently it isnt it
<DaSkreech> antiroach: beep may be called bmp in the repos
<harolddong> if you're on linux and you're not using amarok for music then you're just being a masochist
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<geiseri> has anyone had any experience with the 945 GME and hardy?
<antiroach> harolddong, i hate the huge screen. i hate itunes too. i want winamp heh
<DaSkreech> antiroach: You know yo ucan fully control amarok from the systray icon ?
<cuznt> winamp is like xmms
<antiroach> cuznt, exactly. but xmms is deprecated
<cuznt> o
<cuznt> mist that
<antiroach> and i cant find a non bloated / fast gui for xmms2
<antiroach> DaSkreech, oh hmm
<antiroach> is there some keyboard shortcut for "next track" ?
<DaSkreech> Not fully before anyone jumps down my throat but winamp type stuff
<antiroach> heh
<DaSkreech> antiroach: superkey+B
<cuznt> like what exactly DaSkreech?
<cuznt> i used to have winamp
<DaSkreech> cuznt: No xmms is like winamp
<antiroach> DaSkreech, oh cool. but it still takes like a second to switch tracks :/
<DaSkreech> It was made to clone winamp before AOL went nuts
<cuznt> knew someone with a spiked llama too
<DaSkreech> antiroach: cause you have fade on it fades one out and the other in
<antiroach> i turned those off heh
<DaSkreech> turn off fade and it's near instant
<DaSkreech> antiroach: super +zxcvb
<DaSkreech> antiroach: Sounds familar ? :)
<antiroach> hehe
<antiroach> ya xmms/winamp :O
<antiroach> ok i guess i can deal with this
<antiroach> is there a way to prevent amarok from taking up space in the taskbar ?
<DaSkreech> antiroach: That's global too so you can hit those whenever and it works
<antiroach> ya i noticed its global. very nice
<DaSkreech> antiroach: close the window it will pop to the systray
<antiroach> ah
<antiroach> ok im liking this more and more
<DaSkreech> antiroach: super++ and super+-
<antiroach> whats that do ?
<DaSkreech> try it :)
<antiroach> its not doing anything for me
<DaSkreech> :-(
<DaSkreech> Boo
<DaSkreech> Volume
<antiroach> ah
<DaSkreech> super+shift++ and super+shift+- is seek
<DaSkreech> backwards and forwards
<antiroach> + and - works now too
<antiroach> wasnt holding it long enough heh
<antiroach> is there a way to search with superkey
<DaSkreech> search ?
<antiroach> like j in winamp
<antiroach> search for a particular track
<DaSkreech> ah Umm I forget
<DaSkreech> check settings -> global shirtcuts
<DaSkreech> shortcuts :)
<antiroach> guess not heh
<DaSkreech> antiroach: Submit a bug!! they must add that
<antiroach> lol
<DaSkreech> Super+J :)
<antiroach> yea exactly
<DaSkreech> amarok.kde.org and submit it as a bug :)
<antiroach> thanks for all the help DaSkreech :o
<michael> could someone help with network pci card or not
<antiroach> kde 4.1 is starting to look a lot better now
<antiroach> still got a lot of work to do to get it how i like hehe
<michael> there be a way to remove the annoying cachew from the upper right hand corner or not in kde 4.1
<antiroach> haha michael good question!
<antiroach> cashew lol
<michael> i love kde 4.1 but the cachew on the upper right hand corner of the screen gotta go.
<antiroach> ya its really dumb
<DaSkreech> michael: Run a containment that doesn't have it
<antiroach> uh oh how do i get the plasma panel back
<antiroach> i removed it haha
<DaSkreech> right click add panel
<michael> containment???
<antiroach> whoa wtf
<antiroach> it contains no icons
<antiroach> i broke kde !
<werdnum> How silly of you.
<michael> i did download the add widget icon it has a widget for getting rid of the cachew but don;t know to do it manually
<antiroach> brb im gonna kill kde :/
<michael> this is the support department someone would know something to dispose of the annoying cachew.
<DaSkreech> michael: Why is it annoying?
<robinr> driving you nuts? :)
<michael> because it already on the taskbar by the koo koo clock , i don't need it on the desktop
<DaSkreech> michael: They do different things
<michael> you can do the same thing by going to add widgits,
<DaSkreech> but you can't zoom activites
<michael> and kde 3.5 don';t have it, so there anyway of removing it from the desktop.
<michael> don't need zoom or any fancy things i just want it gone for good.
<DaSkreech> michael: In future you can just swap your desktop for one that doens't have it
<michael> i am not going to get involved with adding desktops and this and that, and all the detail
<michael> there has to be one simple file you delete using sudo and it goes bye byes
<DaSkreech> michael: The desktop :)
<michael> i like the desktop
<DaSkreech> michael: if you like you can update to KDE 4.2 as per the topic the option is there
<michael> kde 4.2 desktop don't have the annoy cachew on the desktop
<DaSkreech> It does
<DaSkreech> but you have an option for other stuff as well
<michael> why give me all the detail? i don't nothing about some things like linux
<DaSkreech> In anycase I have to run
<DaSkreech> michael: Wha?
<michael> cachew cachew its very annoying.
<DaSkreech> michael: You can swap out your desktops capabilites in KDE4 the default one has a cashew. Other options may not have them as people add more desktop shells you can choose one that's perfect for you
<antiroach> how can i move the panel to the bottom of the screen ? its on top now
<DaSkreech> Gotta run :)
<DaSkreech> antiroach: Click the cashew and there is a black bar above the panel just drag that balck bar around
<mellhen> i have actually 4.1.3 installed. Id dont wonne upgrade to 4.2.80 now and upgrade a few ours later to kde 4.2.* beta2, it takes  a very long time with my bandwith. Can sb tell me how long (hours?) I have to wait for the Beta2 Packages?
<antiroach> got it
<DaSkreech> mellhen: It will be out by this time tomorrow
<DaSkreech> I was delayed a few hours
<DaSkreech> it
<michael> they need to better improve kde 4.1 before releasing as, alot of people don't like the cachew such as me
<mellhen> so in 24H?
<DaSkreech> I will be delayed if I don't go now
<michael> i don't know nothing bout swaping desktops, and do a complete reinstal forget it.
<DaSkreech> mellhen: Yes it needs to be officially announced then it will be publicized here
<DaSkreech> mellhen: It was put up earlier today then taken back down so as to not interfere with the Official announcment It's ready just wait for a little
<DaSkreech> michael: It's not a complete reinstall it's the same dialog box to change your wallpaper
<mellhen> in germany its the 17th of december the shedule would be to late here (for official announcement)
<DaSkreech>  You can change your desktop wallpaper and theme at the same place
<DaSkreech> Bye!!!
<DaSkreech> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<mellhen> bye
<michael> it doesn't matter what wallpaper i use, its embedded into the desktop
<michael> and needs to be removed.
<mellhen> its like christmas eve here
<mellhen> the presents are ready, but your not allowed to touch them
<kevin__> hello all
<kevin__> Hello all, I have a debian package downloaded to my desktop It is an install flash player..........could some one tell me what I need to do in order to install this?
<ActionParsnip> kevin__: sudo dpkg -i ¬/Desktop/*.deb
<ActionParsnip> oops, replace ¬ with ~
<kevin__> I will try
<kevin__> action parsnip
<kevin__> it did not like t he * command
<kevin__> says to  pipe it through less or more
<BluesKaj> !phonon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phonon
<kevin__> If I navigate to the desktop could I just run dpkg install
<BluesKaj> !info phonon
<ubottu> phonon (source: phonon): metapackage for Phonon multimedia framework. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ActionParsnip> kevin__: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/*.deb
<kevin__> Action parsnip
<antiroach> hey how can i change the format of the clock? its 24hrs i want it to be 12 hrs
<kevin__> sorry in the end I navigated to the desktop and used sudo dpkg -i filename. will this work ok?
#kubuntu 2008-12-17
<ActionParsnip> sure
<MarkB1> anyone *building* 4.2.x for either Hardy or Intrepid?  curious....
<MarkB1> KDE that is
<MichaelXX2> whoever can get ops, you are aware that if you type /cs set #kubuntu guard on ChanServ will be here?
<MichaelXX2> just curious
<werdnum> MichaelXX2: why would they want ChanServ to be in here?
<MichaelXX2> I dunno
<haggus99> Can someone help me with a sound problem?
<haggus99> It was working and now it has quit
<werdnum> Not if you don't describe the actual problem.
<haggus99> aplay -l shows the card
<haggus99> I have been using a guide I found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<MarkB1> haggus99: thanks, great tip
<haggus99> I have tired several times but I don't have any sound
<haggus99> I checked alsamixer settings and they seem ok
<haggus99> I'm using kubuntu 8.04 and it's a fresh install only about a week old
<Ice_Phantom> Doers anyone have this file:  kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso  -- here?
<Ice_Phantom> er..Does...sorry.
<BluesKaj> haggus99, have checked the kmix settings ?
<Sidd> Ice_Phantom: not me, using 8.04.1
<Ice_Phantom> Sidd:  thanks.
<haggus99> BluesKaj I checked the kmix settings they look alright
<BluesKaj> Ice_Phantom, you can download it at http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Sidd> BluesKaj: i think Ice_Phantom wants us to try something in case we have that version ...
<Sidd> I might be wrong, though
<BluesKaj> thought he was just having a prob DLing it , maybe a dcc would work better for him
<billyd> I updated today and whatever it was seemed to kiss a lot of boo boo's that affected FireFox
<Ice_Phantom> Exactly.
<Ice_Phantom> I can do a resume if you guys had it here.
<antiroach> why does nothing show up on the desktop when i specifically save stuff to it ? (kde 4.1)
<Ice_Phantom> I keep getting dc'd from current connection and if you had it, it would take another 15m but I wouldn't have to start from scratch.  Sorry for the confusion.
<Ice_Phantom> Any ideas/helping hands?
<cuznt> anti it is in your files /home/desktop
<antiroach> cuznt, yes
<antiroach> /home/username/Desktop
<cuznt> then if it is in that folder and not showing on the desktop itself it must for some reason be hidden
<antiroach> yea
<antiroach> i dont know why
<cuznt> try changing the properties of the folder itself
<antiroach> nah i dont want to mess with it
<antiroach> theres probably something weird with the default kde 4.1 desktop
<antiroach> is it possible to make like the pidgin chat windows blink in the taskbar in kde 4.1 (like it was possible in 3.6)?
<Sidd> firefox3 does not play flash objects, keeps asking for plugin installation, and i have already installed flashplugin-nonfree, kubuntu-restricted-extras, ubuntu-restricted-extras, and "install_flash_player_10_linux.deb" as well to no avail .. any idea? (Kubuntu 8.04.1 KDE 3.5.9)
<mister-tea> sidd
<mister-tea> go to adobe and download the deb file
<mister-tea> flash 10
<Sidd> already done, it was the .deb file I already mentioned
<mister-tea> are you on 8.10?
<Sidd> mister-tea: 8.04.1, KDE 3.5.9
<mister-tea> I/m on 8.04 I just did it 5 minutes ago and installed it with gdebi
<qcjn> got an error while installing compiz-kde http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1287263
<mister-tea> tested it on you tube
<mister-tea> 3.5.10 is available btw
<mister-tea> Sidd: did you use gdebi?
<Sidd> yyep, I just clicked on the .deb file, and gdebi started and installed it
<Sidd> mister-tea: all dependencies are satisfied
<mister-tea> are you you trying you tube?
<Sidd> yes i tried several web pages that i know they have flash content .. .rigght now i'm retrying with the .deb file
<mister-tea> tou also need java for you tube
<mister-tea> 1JAVA
<mister-tea> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<mister-tea> Sidd: are you using firefox?
<Sidd> mister-tea: version 3
<mister-tea> and you have java?
<mister-tea> Sidd: ?
<Sidd> let me check but i remember i saw the jave license windows when installing the -restricted-extras packages
<mister-tea> you might also have to confige your java settngs in ff3
<mister-tea> by default I don't think ff will let java run scripts
<Sidd> mister-tea: I have sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-plugin installed
<mister-tea> ok then check your java settings in ff  I gotta run but I assure you thats all I did and mine works fine
<Sidd> mister-tea: java is enabled on firefox3, both javascript and java ....
<sebastian> anyone here running a eeepc?
<geiseri> hey has anyone here had any experience with upstart in hardy?
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> Ive skimmed its docs.. but not had to mess with it :) its worked too well
<sebastian> hi
<sebastian> im using a eee pc and everytime i start kubuntu it resets my display and says "running in low resolution"
<dr_willis> I got an AcerAspireOne here Last week. :)
<tuxwulf> Sorry guys but I just can't pull it with plasma....
<robophred> could I get some help on fan control for most recent kub?
<robophred> fan runs on full for about 5 seconds, shuts down for 2/3 of a second, then starts again and repeats
<robophred> always does this, no matter tempature or processor usage
<dr_willis> is this on a laptop?
<robophred> yes, dell xps m1330
<antiroach> how can i change the clock to a 12 hr instead of the 24 hr it currently is ?
<dr_willis> I would check the ubuntu forums robophred  others may have similer issues and a fix.
<dr_willis> I never did figure that out antiroach
<robophred> google keeps failing to turn up anything relevant, I did find one page referencing some cpufreq_ module but no good info
<antiroach> it used to be in the 'date&time' section in like kde 3.6
<robophred> antiroach I did that once a while ago in 3.x, need to set it somewhere under kcontrol then restart x
<antiroach> no more kcontrol in kde 4.x heh
<dr_willis> i recall it being a 'time and date format' setting option.. and i always found it annoyin git defaulted to 24hr
<antiroach> also how can i get double clicking to work 'slower' ? it now requires me to double click like a maniac to close a window. the 'double click threshold' in mouse settings doesnt do anything
<robophred> found it for you antiroach
<robophred> http://reclusivegeek.wordpress.com/2008/04/19/kde-4-digital-clock-widget/
<dr_willis> Perhaps i want 24hr format in documents.. but a normal 12 hr am/pm clock on the panel..
<robophred> ya, double clicking is under advanced tab in keyboard/mouse under system settings
<robophred> just set that myself
<antiroach> ah robophred nice
<antiroach> ya now i gotta restart X heh
<antiroach> now i got a hopefully easy one. how can i add like firefox and konsole icons to the bottom panel (by the k menu)
<robophred> I dont think thats in yet, I saw a "launcher" widget in the todo list, I assume thats it
<robophred> oh there it is
<antiroach> it just gives a k menu ?
<robophred> right click, add widgets, "application launcher"
<robophred> theres app launcher, and app laucher menu
<robophred> doh no
<robophred> thats just the kicker thing
<antiroach> yeah its 2 different version of kicker
<robophred> huh, I assume its the same thing as whatever is creating the home folder icon on the default bar
<robophred> cant figure out whats doign it
<antiroach> i dont even have a home icon
<antiroach> "quick access" ?
<robophred> oh ya, thats whats on mine
<robophred> I never actually clicked that folder, it just shows a menu of its contents
<robophred> fairly nifty actually
<antiroach> i tried dragging icons from the k menu onto the taskbar area with no dice
<antiroach> yeah i like it
<robophred> this might come with 4.1's "desktop icon" support, probably relying on the same thing
<antiroach> dont know what that is
<antiroach> also i cant see anything i put in /home/user/Desktop on the actual desktop.
<robophred> drop icons onto the desktop like all other enviorments in existance
<antiroach> kde 4.1 is such a step back from 3.x
<robophred> i'm a sucker for shiney new things though
<Psycho_Sonic> I have quick question regarding drivers
<antiroach> i dont want shiny heh. i want functionality
<antiroach> and dolphin still doesnt do tabs. awesome
<antiroach> dolphin is so useless
<Psycho_Sonic> i've never done anything linux before, and i'm reading the docs right now
<Psycho_Sonic> one thing: I've always heard about needing to find drivers for my hardware
<antiroach> dont install kubuntu 8.10 heh
<antiroach> kubuntu is awesome with drivers
<dr_willis> Ive rarely needed to 'find' drivers for hardware under linux.
<Psycho_Sonic> wait, really?
<antiroach> yep
<Psycho_Sonic> it's mostly compatible with my stuff?
<antiroach> everything just works
<Psycho_Sonic> sweet
<antiroach> should be
<Psycho_Sonic> alrighty, that should be it
<dr_willis> about the only driver 'stuff' i have to do - is install the proper video card 3d drivers. and perhaps isntall the firmware for the wireles card
<antiroach> might have issues with wireless or bluetooth i guess
<dr_willis> botht tasks take me about 4 min.
<Psycho_Sonic> ok
<antiroach> yeah nvidia has linux packages anyways
<Psycho_Sonic> what do i do when searching for drivers?
<Psycho_Sonic> ah
<antiroach> you dont
<antiroach> really have to
<dr_willis> compared to the time and effort it takes me to get my nvidia card going under windows.. Linux is easier in many ways
<robophred> yep, I run nvidia, works fine
<Psycho_Sonic> ah
<antiroach> if you find something that doesnt work just google for it
<Psycho_Sonic> ok
<antiroach> i have a crappy ati card heh
<dr_willis> The hardware-manager tool thing should  let you isntall most extra drivers you may need
<antiroach> the newest ati drivers dont even support it
<Psycho_Sonic> just "linux driver <wireless card>?
<robophred> google is laughing at my fan problem, keeps giving me fans as in people who like somthing
<antiroach> Psycho_Sonic, sure
<Psycho_Sonic> alright, thanks
<Psycho_Sonic> all i needed to know for now
<Psycho_Sonic> thank you
<Psycho_Sonic> cya guys
<robophred> I was very suprised how well linux took to my wireless-n prestandard card, even blinks the wireless light when running
<robophred> woot!  found someone with my exact same computer and fan problem
<robophred> hurrah forum!
<antiroach> time to wrap some presents
<antiroach> is there a way to get rid of that weird looking widet thing on the top right of the screen in kde4.1?
<robophred> would be n
<dr_willis> thats the cashew.. and yes . check kde-look.org
<robophred> would be nice, but not sure
<antiroach> lol cashew
<antiroach> what am i looking for? i dont even see a search function
<dr_willis> given kde4's use of other weird names.. im suprised its not the 'pasmadittronic-accessaffier'
<antiroach> nm i see i t now
<dr_willis> somehting like 'no more cashew' or whatever
<antiroach> In kde4.1 (factory in Suse) do:
<antiroach>  
<antiroach>  Desktop Settings -> Desktop Activity -> Type: -> Plain Desktop
<antiroach>  
<antiroach> where the hell is that  ?
<antiroach> thats supposed to remove the cashew
<robophred> cant find that area either
<antiroach> is there a way to make the task bar flash if theres activity in a window ? (specifically in pidgin)
<antiroach> like if i receive a new message
<dr_willis> kde4 is very much a work in progress. :)  its possible the notes/guides you see are for the latest releases
<dthacker> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<antiroach> dr_willis, ya
<antiroach> can i upgrade to 4.2 from within kubuntu
<dr_willis> No idea. I dont mess with kde4 much.  I dont bother keeping up with the latest.
<antiroach> yea
<robophred> when did KDE 4.0 come out
<antiroach> i had 7.10 but figured 8.10 should be better so i upgraded and its crap
<robophred> ya you can upgrade, been looking over the instructions myself
<robophred> link is on kubuntu.com
<dthacker> hello, I upgraded Firefox over the weekend and now my favorite audio site (NPR) is looking for flash 10.  The flash plugin nonfree installs flash 9, and I've got it installed.  Recommendations for gettting Flash 10?
<kurumin> alguem fala portugues?
<szrhawaii> how do i fully upgrade to kubuntu 8.10 without downloading the iso
<dr_willis> Upgraded how? lat i looked 8.10 used flash 10.
<kurumin> he speak portuguise?
<dthacker> dr_willis: perhaps I should say "updated"
<dthacker> I'm on 7.10 and ff 2.0.0.18
<dr_willis> I would have say check the forums.. upgrading may ne the  best bet. but ive not used 7.10 in ages.
<dr_willis> bbl
<robophred> bah, does anyone else have issues with insane repeating of media keys?
<robophred> I hit play, and it plays/pauses the music around 6-15 times
<robophred> froze amarok several times
<qcjn> how come there are different application from kde to gnome ?
<robophred> probably related to the media  keys on this laptop are touch sensitive
<robophred> qcjn, they use different libraries
<qcjn> there are things tha i like better in kde
<ilu> hi all. smb try to install kubuntu 8.10 on lenovo y530-1 laptop?
<qcjn> like konkeror seems good
<qcjn> but i can't seem to be able to install compiz in kde
<szrhawaii> does anyone know if vmware works better for the new kde rather than the kde 3.5
<szrhawaii> which compiz qcjn
<szrhawaii> fusion or regualr
<qcjn> fusion
<szrhawaii> did you try your package manager
<szrhawaii> sometimes terminal doesnt do it
<qcjn> no, i ll try that right now, we'll i tryed sudo apt-get install compiz-kde
<qcjn> ok
<antiroach> Goan, hah rit
<szrhawaii> yeah then click the fusion tray icon and it will let automatically give you the rest of the package you need to run it qcjn
<[Relic]> anyone know what needs to be done to use the 64bit flash plugin from adobe?
<szrhawaii> i meant click to install fusion tray icon
<ilu> интересно, здесь русские есть?)
<szrhawaii> have you downloaded the plugins from your manager or from sudo
<szrhawaii> apt-get
<szrhawaii> relic
<[Relic]> the native 64bit one from adobe not the repository one
<szrhawaii> oh
<szrhawaii> sorry got nothing here
<qcjn> wich one must i install compiz, compix-kde,compiz-fusion-bcop, etc
<szrhawaii> do the fusion icon tray and it will automatically load the ones you need
<[Relic]> szrhawaii, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<qcjn> ok
<[Relic]> only seems to be an .so file and no installer
<qcjn> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<qcjn> thats from desktop efects
<Goan> Hi. I have just finished installing empathy and telepathy packages. I can now login to my gtalk account and can chat with my friends. How can I enable voice chat?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> Kopete's not making sounds through my OSS.
<werdnum> Goan: you don't need voice chat, you can just use telepathy
 * werdnum hides.
<szrhawaii_> Relic try this url it tells you how at the bottom http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html
<Goan> me chases after werdnum
 * Goan chases after werdnum
<Goan> :)
<antiroach> Goan, what is your major at RIT?
<Goan> Finance
<qcjn> szrhawaii: i've installed compiz icon, and there's no change
<antiroach> boo!
<Goan> nooooooooooooooooooooooo
<antiroach> i graduated computer engineering
<Goan> it's all going to be well
<Goan> few of my friends got placed in Citi, last month
<szrhawaii_> you have to go into the settings to change everything
<antiroach> whats an app that will let me get pics off my camera
<Goan> you can do that without any app
<Goan> do you have a usb connector?
<antiroach> yes
<Goan> plug n play
<antiroach> [10544.584021] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
<antiroach> [10544.820737] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<antiroach> where is it mounted?
<szrhawaii_> go to kmenu>system>desktop effects turn it to the last available thing then go back and click the Compiz Fusion Icon in Kmenu>system>Compiz Fusion Icon
<Goan> it's in media
<qcjn> szrhawaii: look my post higher, upthere from desktop effects
<Goan> under "/"
<szrhawaii_> yeah once you click that it allows you to change the settings in fusion to work smoother
<antiroach> not showing up
<antiroach> weak
<szrhawaii_> go to kmenu>system>compiz fusion icon
<qcjn> szrhawaii: i can 't click on it
<szrhawaii_> then it should show in your system tray
<Goan> for my sony digicam, it's just a plug n play thingy
<szrhawaii_> what cant you click
<Goan> once after i connect it, i just go to media.. and the folder is there
<szrhawaii_> is that option in your kmenu>system
<antiroach> this camera is kinda old
<antiroach> /media ?
<Goan> yea
<antiroach> yeah its not there. the kernel picks it up
<Goan> hmm, do you see cdrom and local disk
<antiroach> ill just get digikam i guess
<antiroach> i see cdrom ya
<antiroach> thats it
<qcjn> szrhawaii: no
<antiroach> not even local disks
<Goan> lol yea, it's festive season too!
<Goan> cheap deals on newegg
<szrhawaii_> here download the files i downloaded in my package manager then you shouldnt have a problem finding anything
<qcjn> szrhawaii: not even the tray icon, What i said is that i can't click on the last option in the desktop effects
<qcjn> ok, i got the icon
<qcjn> i didn't look hard enough, it was there ...excuse me
<qcjn> szrhawaii: what i do next
<szrhawaii_> you should be able to click it
<szrhawaii_> dont right click just click
<qcjn> szrhawaii: right click & ther's a couple of options
<szrhawaii_> then go to the settings on the top
<qcjn> ok
<szrhawaii_> it should say settings manager
<qcjn> ok opened the window
<szrhawaii_> now depending on what you want to do you will have to change that
<szrhawaii_> there should be a bunch of different things in there all icon status
 * jmknsd has earned Achievement: playing Mario theme on his PC speaker.
<qcjn> what i wan't is already checked
<szrhawaii_> what did you want
<qcjn> the cube
<szrhawaii_> oh your gonna have to play with the bindings and also go to the other settings and add 4 desktops or 3 or it wont work
<szrhawaii_> plus you need to turn on rotate
<szrhawaii_> and reflection
<qcjn> do i have to reload window manager or xwindow (ctrl or alt + backspace)
<qcjn> ok
<szrhawaii_> if you want i can tell you how step by step but click on my name and we can make this a private convo cause compiz is supposed to be discussed in another chat anyways
<robophred> is there a way to only show programs from the task bar on the desktop they are on?
<robophred> n/m found it
<peeps_> can someone help me with this error?
<peeps_> http://pastebin.com/m2d577d0a
<killermach> hmm.. lately .. I have been getting "IsCallerPrivileged() failed" while trying to mount cdrom
<killermach> I have a "UDF Volume" icon on my desktop.. and I get that error when I click it
<macjason0607>  help http://paste.ubuntu.com/86005/
<haggus99> well I fixed my sound problem with this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962695
<haggus99> I'm just confused as to why to it stopped working
<haggus99> in the first place
<geiseri> jumpin jebus on a pogo stick... you know xubuntu vs lxde vs kde-core on intrepid works out to about the same size and footprint :P
 * geiseri is just going to make kdecore fit
<blackarrow> hi, does anyone know why I can't install both librdf0-dev and libsvn-dev at the same time? (conflicting libdb requirements)
<szrhawaii_> how do i force quit in terminal
<szrhawaii_> what is the code for it
<szrhawaii_> anyone what is the code to force quit an application using terminal
<joao> #palmas
<joao> # palmas
<szrhawaii_> #vmware
<geiseri> is there a reasonable explanation of why the kde core packages depend on gtk2?
<radlipat> lol ur guess is as good as mine
 * geiseri thinks the packagers have gone insane somehow
<geiseri> no wonder kde core is bigger than it needs to be
<eyestaples> sup guys, im here agian...First off I have to say thanks for supporting such a great OS. Im new to Linux and i havent had many problems. I ran into alittle trouble installing the WOTLK expansion for World of Warcraft. but now when i open it and log into the game my window is huge and off the screen. everytime i try to change res i crash. im sorry if this is a newbie question but i just got off work and im tired, LOL please if anyone
<eyestaples> knows anything that could be causeing this i'd apreceate it. thanks.
<qcjn> szrhawaii_: i'm back..i'm on gnome right now, i've reinstall compiz, simple-compiz, and the tray and it works...on gnome
 * geiseri wonders how hard it is to have hal without 90% of gnome
<eyestaples> is simple-compiz required for most stuff? i didnt install it.
<szrhawaii_> thats good
<szrhawaii_> no
<szrhawaii_> simple compiz is the same as the desktop effects
<eyestaples> <---me "no"?
<szrhawaii_> yep
<qcjn> eyestaples: i really don't know, i've installed it cause someone suggested it to me last time so i've reinstalled it again
<eyestaples> ok thanks
<szrhawaii_> just get the fusion tray icon
<eyestaples> thanks, qcjn
<qcjn> i did, bot under gnome, cause that's where i am now
<szrhawaii_> you can always add it if you want the extra option
<szrhawaii_> i have simple-ccsm
<qcjn> but i've seen that there is one called compiz-kde in synaptic
<eyestaples> anyone haveing WOW problems? i didnt "Fix" wine i just copied wow directory form another PC.
<szrhawaii_> yep
<szrhawaii_> you either pick the compiz-kde or compiz-gnome
<szrhawaii_> or you can use both
<eyestaples> i know i know, wow is gay. but i still want to finish my chars. LOL
<eyestaples> KDE FTW!
<qcjn> what's KDE FTW..the FTW i know ?
<szrhawaii_> im not sure
<qcjn> ok, anyway i ve chose compiz-gnome
<szrhawaii_> yeah dont forget bcop
<eyestaples> LOL it used to mean "Fuck the World" back in my day but young kids use FTW "For the Win"
<szrhawaii_> i guess
<qcjn> szrhawaii_: i didnT choose it ...what does it do ?
<szrhawaii_> its an added feature on your settings with the fusion tray icon
<szrhawaii_> i added all of the ones that helped make it so i can manipulate it to whatever i want
<qcjn> szrhawaii_: can i use the tray icon under gnome ?
<szrhawaii_> yeah
<qcjn> first of all
<qcjn> ok
<szrhawaii_> you should be able to
<qcjn> then i ll install it
<qcjn> ok done
<qcjn> ok i ve started the ico
<reanimation> hi
<qcjn> szrhawaii_: i wen't to see the binding, nad it is set like we said earlier , but now i can roretate the cube with ctrl + alt + right or left arrow
<qcjn> reanimation: hi
<qcjn> right edge button1
<radlipat> problem machine locked up, restarted it, now xfce4 desktop comes up, looks fine, then immediately logs out after taking a _really long time_ to bring up the desktop. dmesg says xfce4-session segfaulted. I killing the session cache, same deal.
<szrhawaii_> ok sounds good
<radlipat> any ideas?
<qcjn> anyway, works good under gnome...now i don't know about kde
<szrhawaii_> in kde you just gotta do the same thing you did in gnome
<szrhawaii_> but download the kde-compiz
<szrhawaii_> if you want a list of what i got i can give it to you
<qcjn> yep i'd like that
<szrhawaii_> let me take a snapshot for you
<qcjn> ok
<szrhawaii_> qcjn i sent it to you via private im
<tkstka> I was always told to do duel boot "Windows first and linux after"
<tkstka> but now as I have linux nicely installed
<tkstka> I dont want to start over
<tkstka> so any ideas how to do dualboot
<szrhawaii_> vmware
<szrhawaii_> virtual machine
<szrhawaii_> !virtual machine
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<szrhawaii_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<szrhawaii_> !KQemu
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<shad0w0fsin> hey everyone, I'm having a problem with the task bar widget, I accidentally closed it and added it again however each time I login I have to add it again, anyone know how to fix this?
<shad0w0fsin> on kde 4.1 intrepid
<szrhawaii_> !virtual box
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual box
<szrhawaii_> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<hasan> what can i do to use babylon file for stardict
<ubuntu_> hey everybody
<ubuntu_> having a little trouble with an install here
<ubuntu_> during boot-up, I get this error: 10.365722] request_module: runaway loop modprobe bin fmt-464c
<ubuntu_> it repeats a few times and then the computer freezes
<binskipy2u> hey guys, what is the command to save all your plasma settings?
<binskipy2u> something with && in it
<jmknsd> I need to pull something off of a windows box in annother LAN that I can ssh into a unix box, and ideas how to pull the document off the windows box?
<binskipy2u> anyone know the command to save your plasma, plasmoid settings incase of a crash so when you reboot it all looks exactly like you set it up the first time?
<jmknsd> I need to pull something off of a windows box in annother LAN that I can ssh into a unix box, and ideas how to pull the document off the windows box?
<jmknsd> whoops
<J-_> Where can I find a kid3 1.1 deb?
<J-_> for hardy that is
<binskipy2u> anyone know the command to save all your plasma, plasmoid, position settings of your desktop?
<J-_> Or, actually, how can I force a deb to install?
<binskipy2u> hold on J-
<binskipy2u> here ya j
<binskipy2u> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790&highlight=gyachi
<binskipy2u> the first part shows you how to force install 32bit on a 64bit system
<szrhawaii> anyone know about virtual box
<szrhawaii> and what a bidirectional, guest to host, host to guest mean
<J-_> binskipy2u: Thanks a lot. I shall see if this works. :)
<nuvias> hey i've updated 8.04 to 8.10 and the theme has gone (now it looks like Ubuntu 8.04) :((( why?
<szrhawaii> #virtualbox
<nuvias> are there any backups in linux?
<amrul> hi all
<mm> hi
<mm> im pretty new to ubuntu
<mm> how does ubuntu differ from other linux versions?>
<mm> in a nutshell?
<szrhawaii> its a gnome version
<szrhawaii> kubuntu is a kde version
<binskipy2u> anyone know the command that you use , after you set up plasma/plasmoids kde4 like you want it, to save all the settings so if there's a crash, its the same as before?
<mm> gnome, kubuntu ...?
<mm> :(
<amrul> my kde is broken
<amrul> how to fix it????
<amrul> help me please
<amrul> :((
<JP-sNL3> amrul: delete/rename the .kde directorie in your home dir, restart
<amrul> ouw
<amrul> thanks alot jp
<amrul> oh...
<amrul> can i ask again?
<JP-sNL3> it's what i did yesterday to fix my broken kde4
<JP-sNL3> ask again?
<amrul> how to install john the ripper from shell??????
<JP-sNL3> sorry, i don't know that
<amrul> the john's file on the desktop
<amrul> ouw
<jalbert> I just reinbstalled Kubuntu Intrepid
<jalbert> now I'm getting this annoying flicker on my screen every few seconds
<jalbert> whgy is this screen flickering like this/
<jalbert> ?
<shad0w0fsin> hey everyone, I'm using the kde4.2 beta on kubuntu 8.10, 64-bit, does anyone know how to improve the appearence of gtk applications?
<nksomething> very nice
<preston> im new to kubuntu and kde 4, when i expand  a window i get some weird artifacting, bits and peices of screens i had up. Is this a known issue  or?
<preston> also i had a bit of trouble with my power saving monitior settings ie getting them to work, known issue or am i missing something?
<ImLiz> Hello room, I have a problem, while upgrading kubuntu 6.06 through konsole it got to a point where it asked me something about host.conf and gave me the option of Y/N/O/I/D
<ImLiz> I chose D to see what's the difference and now I don't know how to get back to the install process!
<ImLiz> upgrade process raher^
<ImLiz> Anyone help???
<ActionParsnip> leave it as it is
<ActionParsnip> you want to keep yours
<ActionParsnip> every time
<ActionParsnip> does it say do you want to install the developers file?
<ImLiz> yes it did say that
<ActionParsnip> then say no to installing the developers file, you want yours
<ImLiz> but my prob is that I pressed D and "enter", shows me wwhat's different between the two but I don't know how to get back to the main upgrade page in konsole
<ImLiz> to choose "N"
<ActionParsnip> press q maybe
<ImLiz> omg, thank you so much ActionParsnip! :)  I'll be sure to remember that next time
<dimgman> Hi
<ActionParsnip> yo
<silleme> -----need help with partition(s) and recommendation for my specific config.  anyone avail for assist???
<ActionParsnip> silleme: sup
<szrhawaii> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<silleme> want to setup a 2 hd syst.  one w/ kubuntu and other with winxp
<ActionParsnip> silleme: wassup
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> install xp first
<ActionParsnip> the dual boot will then be managed for you
<silleme> ok...well  is re: linux hd...
<silleme> 1st partition being /
<ActionParsnip> ok
<silleme> then swp
<JediatNight> Hi
<silleme> then a ft 32 for shared access betw linux and xp
<ActionParsnip> silleme: well do you anticipate lots of apps to be installed or is it mainly for user data?
<JediatNight> I'm running kubuntu and my lower panel is screwed up. How can i restore everythiing to default settings?
<silleme> what's this i hear about rthe recommending of a partition for /home...
<ActionParsnip> JediatNight: rename ~/.kde and relogon
<silleme> is this useful or really necesary if have a shared xp/ linux partition
<silleme> ?
<silleme> a few apps for xp...
<ActionParsnip> silleme: well if thei is a shared source for data, I'd use the largest drive for data and have the smallest drive containing both OSs
<silleme> but the shared parttion on the primarily linux hd to carry data...
<ActionParsnip> silleme: yes as all your data will be acessible by both systems
<silleme> movies  :), appz, tv series d/l
<ActionParsnip> fine
<silleme>   recently have become a great fan of torrents.
<silleme> so...
<silleme> does a 3 partiton stup look the moost reasonable?  ext3, swp, fat32?
<silleme> or is it advisable to also setup a 4th... for /home?
<ActionParsnip> silleme: id have a 4th for/home but have a symlink within ~/ to the mounted data partition
<szrhawaii> actionparsnip do you prefer virtualbox or vmware
<ActionParsnip> silleme: ~/ also contains settings for apps which will make the data drive look messy (unless youo make a subfolder for it ;))
<silleme> because i am still very new to linux... (linux dufus) dont know much about these things... what is symlink??
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: i have no use for either, id recommend vmware for dual / quad core systems as Ive heard it makes them run smoother than virtualbox
<szrhawaii> ok
<szrhawaii> thanks
<ActionParsnip> silleme: its like a shortcut in windows but makes the shortcutted folder appear like a TRUE folder
<ActionParsnip> silleme: theres an implementation of it i windows but it takes 3rd party software
<silleme> will definately setup /home partition.. i can see that getting messy as well.  what advantage to symlink... cant i just setup shared fat32 as a mounted partiton?
<silleme> or for that matter.... does this fat32 partition even need to be mounted for it to be seen and accessed through linux?
<ActionParsnip> silleme: well your data partition will be mounted in /mediia or /mount
<ActionParsnip> silleme: if you create symlinks in ~/ like ~/Pics ~/Music then when you click on them they will appear like folders in that location when they are not
<ActionParsnip> silleme: in CLI you can also type: cd ~/Pics and it will seamlessly transport you, if you cd .. you will be back in ~/
<ActionParsnip> silleme: i have what you are proposing but mine is on a remote server and mounted with smbmount
<silleme> mmm. k... lots to learn  :)  ok.. getting a little too far ahead with the cli... is this like terminal use  (linux version of DOS ing?
<ActionParsnip> it can be, dos is massively limited compared to terminal / konsole
<ActionParsnip> just take it slow and read the screen and read lots of webstuff
<ActionParsnip> or ask in here
<Linux_Galore> anyone know were I can get the 1.2.4 version of the radeonhd package
<silleme> mmm. k .  I think that i will set up the dual systems.. but not necessarily as dual boot.  will boot either to xp or linux not thr bootlaoder (grub) but by utilizing f11 boot menu option (pre- grub).  don't really need the xp too often and will be using this pc primarily as linux syst.  have 3 other pcs with xp/ vista anyhow.
<szrhawaii> what is the code to grab a file from the desktop in terminal
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: grab?
<szrhawaii> well my file is on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> silleme: well grub will give you the option of which boot instead, no need for f11
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: ok
<silleme> re the linux - HD1 should these partitioons be primary.. or for linux is it best to make ext3 as primary, create extended partition and then 3 logical drives for swp, home. and shared fat 32?
<szrhawaii> and i dont remember how to change the terminal to get the file from there instead of the home section
<ActionParsnip> silleme: you can use ntfs-3g to mount ntfs read / writable. it has some limitations if files have weird permissions set on them
<szrhawaii> nevermind got it
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: mv ~/Desktop/<filename> ~/
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: try not saving to desktop, save it ~/ instead
<szrhawaii> yeah i just moved the file instead to the opening location
<szrhawaii> it worked right away
<szrhawaii> that way
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ActionParsnip> silleme: ntfs is proprietary so its a best effort as MS will NOT release how ntfs works
<ActionParsnip> silleme: fat32 is natively readable by both but is less robust to failures
<szrhawaii> man i wasnt feeling the 8.10 version but now that i gave it awhile i actually like it now
<silleme> pretty intent on staying w fat 32 since friendly with both OSes I undestand tha tlinux has come a long way and that NTFs partitions may be more frinedly .. but nahhh..
<silleme> so.. re: partitions... all as primary or as above.. one primary and 3 logical..?
<szrhawaii> what is the terminal code to unmount my cd
<szrhawaii> or eject it
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: sudo eject /dev/scd0
<ActionParsnip> silleme: id have this:
<ActionParsnip> silleme: smallest disk: Windows, /, /home
<ActionParsnip> silleme: largest disk: Windows swap / temp partition, Linux swap, data
<ActionParsnip> silleme: if you can move the pagefile to the other disk your windows system will run better
<zorael> No KDE 4.2b2 yet, I see
<chris062689> zorael: You can always use the Neon Repos.
<Tm_T> zorael: it's not released yet
<zorael> chris062689: Yeah, I'm running it parallell.
<chris062689> zorael: they have the latest SVN version of KDE, which at this point essentially is KDE 4.2 beta 2
<chris062689> It's pretty stable so far, only one plasma crash so far (but that was stupid of a drunk widget) :D
<zorael> chris062689: What's the Neon channel?
<zorael> I had some stupid issue with krunner not listening to keybinds >.<
<chris062689> http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/06/project-neon-kde-nightly-builds.html
<zorael> ..and KNetworkManager placing its tray icon in its own window
<chris062689> This probably isn't supposed to be discussed on this channel though.
<chris062689> Is there anyway to install Firefox in KDE without installing all the GNOME stuff that goes with it?
<ActionParsnip> chris062689: nope, its a dependancy
<chris062689> Gah
<chris062689> It installs freaking Synaptic as a dependency!!! T_T
<chris062689> And GNOME-Keyring...
<chris062689> *sighs*
<chris062689> They need to have a QT port of Firefox.
<Tm_T> chris062689: or use some other browser
<vge> there is no alternative to synaptic even in kde ;)
<chris062689> .... adept?
<Tm_T> vge: there is wajig
<chris062689> *shrugs*
<vge> no no, lalala im not listening
<chris062689> Opera is more QT dependent... right?
<Tm_T> chris062689: no idea, I use Konqueror in every os
<chris062689> Konqueror... improperly renders a lot of pages ;_;
<Tm_T> with webkit too?
<chris062689> hmm?
<chris062689> I assume that's enabled as default?
<Tm_T> no its not
<chris062689> Ah!
<chris062689> How? :x
<Tm_T> actually I don't know if there's simple howto for it
<chris062689> is it... painful? o_o;
<anr78> I need an external diff viewer for kdesvn, and it seems kdiff3 is no longer in the repositories. Anyone got another recommendation?
<Tm_T> chris062689: no
<Tm_T> chris062689: install webkitkde
<chris062689> That's all?
<chris062689> Do I need to configure anything in Konqueror?
<silleme> ActionParsnip:  i follow the logic of this setup... and guess should have been thinking alogn these lines.. aware of performance increase with xp re swap...  does linux behave in similar manner?
<Tm_T> chris062689: select in Konqueror: "View -> View mode -> webkit"
<chris062689> eh?  I don't see that option
<ActionParsnip> silleme: yeah, put /swp on the other disk and if its needed it will go quick as both drives will be working
<maliks> how do i install ubuntu's genome desktop besides my kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> maliks: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-desktop
<chris062689> Tm_T: I don't see that option.
<Tm_T> chris062689: perhaps you need to restart konqueror or something, I don't know
<maliks> it says couldnt find the package
<silleme> ActionParsnip:v will be doing clean instal of xp/linux system.... considering upgrade from present linux version feisty to new 8.10V... what's thisi new version like??  snapshots almost made it look like linux's version of a vista... am i wayyy off... any feedback re this upgrade??
<maliks> oooh ok!!!!
<zorael> Is there any way to make *fullscreened* windows cover panels? While having maximized behave normally.
<ActionParsnip> silleme: they are trying to oust xorg.conf newer kernel and apps
<ActionParsnip> zorael: i think if you right click the panels theres an option
<ActionParsnip> to say "be behiind windows"
<chris062689> I think that's only in KDE 4.2
<zorael> Right, this is the KDE 4.2b1 from the ppa. But if you select that option it's *always* behind other windows, as opposed to only behind fullscreen windows (like fullscreen media players/firefox/etc)
<zorael> as KDE3 behaves, Gnome, etc :3
<silleme> looking to temporarily revive my present linux box running feisty.  i set up a dual boot system following a dummy how-to guide a while ago - set up linux's swap as indicated.  However strongly believe SWP partition net even being utilized as / partition seems a bit top heavy and SWPfile allways appears empty.  Is there a gui access in linux (like windows) where swp can be assigned to a particular partition.  if no clean gui access in linux se
<zorael> silleme: If it isn't swapping then it isn't swapping, perhaps your internal RAM is enough? 'free -m' in a terminal to see how much is being used
<isaacj87> apparently, KDE 4.2 beta 2 has been released...http://kde.org/info/4.1.85.php#desktop
<silleme> got enough ram .... 4 gigs.  as stated, does not look like swap file even being created as in windows.  fairly clumsy still w/ linux and don't know if linux even behaves as windows typically does...  creating a swap file despite how much memory the system has. just wondering as said above, my / seems bloated.  sorry for ignorance, but is "free -m" the complete command to enter?and will this indicate virtual mem, actual ram usage, both?
<silleme> zorael:   ooops.  see a few lines above for question...
<zorael> isaacj87: Cheers :>
<isaacj87> zorael: I'd hold off...I'm sure JontheEchidna, apachelogger, and the rest of the ninjas will have the packages for us soon enough. The release annoucements not even on kde.org
<zorael> isaacj87: Yeah, naturally, proves stuff is in motion though
<isaacj87> zorael: yeah, it's exciting :)
<zorael> silleme: Swap partitions (like everything else) are defined in /etc/fstab, so that's basically where you want to tinker. But as long as you have internal memory to spare you don't want it swapping anyway, so no need to _force_ it to
<zorael> Heh, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2. "Sorry, you are not authorized to see this page"
<zorael> (403, as opposed to 404)
<hellsing> how long will kde 3.4 available?
<ActionParsnip> hellsing: if you can find source, forever
<ActionParsnip> hellsing: you can compile kde 1.0 if you wish
<hellsing> yes but there is no more update
<PSiL0> anyone encountered a problem with amarok 1.4.10, where xine craps out and the only way to recover any sort of sound output is to restart your computer?
<ActionParsnip> hellsing: well their is but you'd update to kde 4.1
<PSiL0> kde 4.1.3
<ActionParsnip> PSiL0: i only go to 4.1
<ActionParsnip> even if 4.1.5 came out i'd say 4.1
<hellsing> i don't like kde4, it isn't as powerfull as kde 3.5
<szrhawaii> ActionParsnip how do i edit as a root in the folders section
<zorael> guidance-power-manager, that's the Power Manager tray icon, right?
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: folders selection?
<szrhawaii> on my kde 3.5 there was the option on dolphin to edit as root
<szrhawaii> on this i cant find it
<PSiL0> Action:  Well, that is nice to know, but it didn't exactly answer my question
<ActionParsnip> PSiL0: ive not experienced that myself. i use amarok 1.4 but not seen that one
<szrhawaii> Actionparsnip any clues about why my dolphin in the 8.10 doesnt have the root edit feature
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: i wouldnt open dolphin as root
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: but if you must, use: kdesudo dolphin
<ActionParsnip> but tread carefully
<PSiL0> ActionParsnip:  Thanks, that's all I needed to know.  Apparently, if another process uses the sound driver when amarok is about to, amarok throws a little shitfit and out pops that message, also ruining the use of the sound driver for other apps in the session
<ActionParsnip> PSiL0: i use alsa if thats any consolation
<szrhawaii> here im trying to get to a file that is in this location to run can you help me get the terminal code for it then /usr/bin/vmware-uninstall
<PSiL0> szrhawaii:  I think there is a servicemenu add-on in kde-apps that adds in right click root context menus in dolphin
<PSiL0> ActionParsnip, yeah, I was about to edit amarok's config file
<szrhawaii> this works good i like the kdesudo
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: kdesudo for gui apps (like dolphin) sudo for cli apps (like apt-get)
<szrhawaii> that option wasnt available PSIL0
<szrhawaii> i like the kde sudo
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: try to minimise kdesudo dolphin use, its not really advised
<PSiL0> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-102064.html
<PSiL0> ActionParsnip: oh, the root actions, right
<ActionParsnip> PSiL0: yeah. i dont like it but some seem to like it (fairly pointless imho)
<ActionParsnip> PSiL0: looks like a common issue, maybe it'll get fixed in 2.0
<PSiL0> ActionParsnip: I only use kdesudo dolphin when clearing out log files that fill up my /var/log partition due to an apparent kernel panic bug regarding intel wireless chips and WPA2
<PSiL0> ActionParsnip:  Regarding amarok, there's always hope
<ActionParsnip> amarok is lovely, its my main app + XUL remote control
<PSiL0> ActionParsnip:  Yeah, it handles my 500gig collection with ease, especially after switching to mysql
<ActionParsnip> i just want a phone with firefox so I can control hat my PC plays remotely
<PSiL0> oohh, that would be nice
<PSiL0> gotta go.. I have to get up in the morning.. adios
<szrhawaii> PSiL0 do you know what the file is to download to get that utility for dolphin
<cuznt> kdesudo dolphin ?
<szrhawaii> also the stupid file still wont uninstall
<sorset> hi, can i mount ntfs with konqueror in kde4?
<sorset> like dolphin by clicking
<JediatNight> Can we access a NTFS partition in kbuntu ? Does Dolphin allow it?
<szrhawaii> i like the old dolphin better  why does this one not have some of the same options i had in 3.5 is there something i need to add on it
<elirips> Hello. I guess it is easier to reinstall Kubuntu 8.04 instead of trying to downgrade vom 8.10 ?
<szrhawaii> so how do i get rid of this program the uninstaller isnt working
<cuznt> <JediatNight> Can we access a NTFS partition in kbuntu ? Does Dolphin allow it? **i can
<sorset> cuznt: yes, kubuntu since kubuntu 7.10
<juanantonio> Hello, cuznt. It is perfectly possible
<cuznt> i was answering JediatNight
<JediatNight> cuznt: I cant access a ntfs partition with dolphin
<JediatNight> can you suggest any reasons?
<juanantonio> Ah, ok ;)
<cuznt> try right clicking?
<cuznt> maybe permissions
<cuznt> chmod it
<ActionParsnip> JediatNight: ntfs-3g
<juanantonio> Last time I Could, it was because I exit Windows Hiberning and not Closing session
<sorset> JediatNight: which version of u are using?
<JediatNight> dolphin 4.1 on kde 4.1
<JediatNight> dolphin 1.1
<szrhawaii> how do i sudo uninstall
<JediatNight> i could use dolphin to access  ntfs on a different distro earlier
<sorset> JediatNight: can u see list of ntfs partitons in dolphin?
<JediatNight> sorset: yeah
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: sudo apt-get --purge remove <app>
<juanantonio> Jedi, which Windows version have you?
<JediatNight> xp
<sorset> JediatNight: try ntfs-3g
<sorset> in force option
<sorset> Example:  ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/win -o force
<JediatNight> I wanted to load music into my Ipod and gtkpod isn't working well. i wanted to copy  them on the NTFS partition
<sorset> mount with ntfs-3g and use gtkpod
<sorset> !
<juanantonio> No problem then. Do what sorset tells you, and remeber always to Exit session when you finish with XP, or you won't be able to access as it is in use
<JediatNight> sorset: I'm in the ntfs partition , thanks
<ActionParsnip> sudo mkdir /media/win && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/win -t ntfs3g
<sorset> nice :) no problem
<JediatNight> good night all
<sorset> in there its afternoon ;)
<sorset> :D
<sorset> can i mount ntfs with konqueror in kde4?
<sorset> like kde3, in graphical
<juanantonio> Sorset, you have 8.10?
<zorael> Does this python traceback make sense to anyone?http://paste.ubuntu.com/86961/
<sorset> juanantonio: yes
<ActionParsnip> sorset: i think theres an ntfs3g tool, i always use fstab raw
<juanantonio> Sorset, Then I cannot tell you, I have 8.04 just working fine and with Nvidia driver hardly configured ;)
<sorset> juanantonio: do you have kde4?
<sorset> ActionParsnip: i want to mount after boot
<sorset> fstab auto mounts in boot
<juanantonio> No, 3.5, I mean, KDE included with 8.04
<ActionParsnip> sorset: then fstab is for you
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | sorset
<ubottu> sorset: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sorset> ok
<sorset> thank u
<sorset> bye all
<drdozer> is glgears packaged for intrepid?
<drdozer> I don't seem to be able to find it
<zorael> drdozer: It's in the mesa-utils package, glxgears
<drdozer> thanks
<zorael> Again, does this python traceback make sense to anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/86961/
<mikkem> hi
<RurouniJones> zorael: Looks like a version mismatch
<maliks> i installed ubuntu desktop on top of my kubuntu 8.10 and in the process i  changed the display manager from kdm  to  gdm, im not sure i like it all that much, how do i  change it back  to kdm?
<CrazyKlompjes> I have a question: How do I find out both my gateway and dns addresses in Kubuntu?
<CrazyKlompjes> ifconfig doesn't give me the info I need(at least when I press ifconfig in the terminal)
<hellsing> network manager
<kamerigo> hello
<kamerigo> merry christmas
<maliks> how do i get back the used space after unintalling the ubuntu desktop, i have now only kde4?
<kamerigo> i got a problem with interfaces configuration
<kamerigo> this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/87007/
<desu> kamerigo: if you were editing the file and somehow the vim session was terminated improperly, the swap file is not deleted...
<aldin> anyone has this kde style downloaded, cause i cant find it in source form anywhere, it is ex Linspire kde3 style, thanks in advance, link was  http://software.linspire.com/pool-src/los/los-linspireclear-style/los-linspireclear-style_1.11-0.0.0.50.linspire0.1.tar.gz
<desu> kamerigo: if you want to recover the changes you'd made before the session was killed, press 'R'
<kamerigo> desu: ok desu, but i'd like to change setting ...
<kamerigo> so I press enter and this is what i got ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/87009/
<desu> you can change the setting if you a) delete the swap file by pressing 'd', or 2) recover the swap file by pressing 'r', or 3) using some other editor
<desu> okay.... so what'd you want to change?
<desu> i assume you know how to use vim?
<kamerigo> when i try to change setting after few tiping program seem to be foul
<kamerigo> i use vi
<desu> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<desu> hmm... there should be a basic vim tutorial somewhere on the internet....
<kamerigo> yes is the same
<kamerigo> vi
<kamerigo> isn't the same?
<desu> you have to press 'i' to start editing
<kamerigo> sudo vi interfaces
<desu> 'esc' to exit editing mode
<kamerigo> yes i know
<desu> ':wq' to save andexit
<kamerigo> but when i try after few tiping it fell row with several repetition of my changes
<kamerigo> ending to edit itìs impossible
<kamerigo> another way?
<kamerigo> or itìs the right way?
<desu> kamerigo: do this instead:
<desu> sudo kate interfaces
<kamerigo> with kate?
<desu> yeah
<kamerigo> good
<kamerigo> desu: kate: cannot connect to X server
<kamerigo> i'm in root
<desu> kamerigo: `DISPLAY=:0 sudo kate interfaces'
<desu> are you running X?
<kamerigo> may be yes ... how to check?
<kamerigo> i'm in console
<kamerigo> sorry but i'm a dummy
<Salze> It isn't recommended to use sudo with GUI-software.
<Salze> Use kdesudo instead.
<desu> kamerigo: `sudo nano interfaces'
<kamerigo> ok from shell i was been able to enter in kate...
<kamerigo> i still got an error
<kamerigo> but i'll try to change setting
<kamerigo> i got this error in console http://paste.ubuntu.com/87013/
<desu> kamerigo: ignore thsoe errors
<kamerigo> yes ... but if i do cntr+c to close error in console kate close also
<desu> ...
<desu> don't ctrl+c kate. let it be.
<kamerigo> ok
<kamerigo> i'm checking
<robin0800> http://www.kde.org/info/4.1.85.php#binary
<kamerigo> desu: ok may be right.... i had to restart interfaces?
<desu> i'm guessing that you're talking about networking interfaces based on what you'd pasted...
<desu> you can do `sudo ifdown ethX' and `sudo ifup ethX'
<desu> that should restart the networking interfaces
<kamerigo> ok
<kamerigo> desu: watch this .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/87016/
<desu> replace 'X' with an actual number
<kamerigo> ethX may be eth0
<desu> yes
<kamerigo> right
<pepe__> hi!!does anyone speak Spanish?
<kamerigo> desu: the same
<kamerigo> desu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87017/
<bentob0x> how is kde 4.2 beta 1?  Is it stable enough to use it?  Have the few MSN bugs and all been fixed or do we have to wait for beta2?
<kamerigo> ignoring inteface?
<Bou> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<desu> kamerigo: hmm.... are you running knetworkmanager?
<robin0800> http://www.kde.org/info/4.1.85.php#binary beta two is out today
<kamerigo> how do you know? :-)
<robin0800> the link sayes so
<kamerigo> desu: strange think that when i restart Pc setting are often still back
<desu> kamerigo: right-click on the globe on the botom-left corner and add a new connection
<bentob0x> robin0800: I wonder if the few bugs ini 4.2 beta 1 were fixed for beta1 itself (and rolled out via adept) or if they are fixed in beta2
<kamerigo> i have done add new profile ....
<kamerigo> but i'm not sure
<kamerigo> that it's the right way
<robin0800> don't know link only has info download links broken at this time
<kamerigo> desu: ok thank you buddy.... still your good effort again.... iìll check this and make you know
<desu> k...
<patricio> hi
<eagles05> hi
<patricio> na wie gehts
<eagles05> patricio what language do you want
<patricio> spain and cerman
<eagles05> spanish and german
<eagles05> !de | patricio
<ubottu> patricio: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eagles05> !es | patricio
<ubottu> patricio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<patricio> sie ciero un canel para ablar conn personas
<CrazyKlompjes>  I have a question: How do I find out both my gateway and dns addresses in Kubuntu?
<eagles05> patricio este canale hablar en ingles solomente en estos canales hablar en espanol por favor
<CrazyKlompjes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eagles05> CrazyKlompjes i know im explaining to patricio bout that channel
<jan__> Czech republic?
<eagles05> !cz | jan__
<ubottu> jan__: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<patricio> sollo puedeo aleman
<eagles05> !de | patricio
<ubottu> patricio: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<patricio> hallo kann hir einer deutsch
<eagles05> patricio click on one of those channels
<eagles05> this channel speak in english only
<patricio> bitte was
<hellsing> english here, thanks
<patricio> und deutsch
<eagles05> hellsing im tryign to get him to go to the proper channel he doesnt
<hellsing> i read it...
<hellsing> kick power
<eagles05> !de | patricio
<eagles05> u got kick power or i get op in here
<eagles05> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<hellsing> i've got nothing ^^'
<eagles05> i got an op
<gnomefreak> ?
<ikonia> what's the problem
<eagles05> patricio isnt going to the appropriate channel
<eagles05> either spanish or german
<eagles05> tried explaining to him in spanish that this channel is english only then he asked for german channel and is now talking in german
<gnomefreak> its german or dutch
<ikonia> !de | patricio
<ubottu> patricio: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> patricio: verstehen Sie?
<patricio> jo
<ikonia> danke
<eagles05> thanks ikonia and gnomefreak sorry to bother you guys
<jonny_> guten tag
<eagles05> !de | jonny_
<ubottu> jonny_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jonny_> ich habe probleme mit der Konfiguration des Samba servers: ich habe keine GUI für deren Einstellung unter KDE 4 gefunden
<eagles05> !de | jonny_
<eagles05> ikonia its happening again
<eagles05> jonny_ see above
<jonny_> can anyone help me finding an appropriate GUI for the samba server, that works under KDE 4?
<ikonia> eagles05: you hit him with 2 !de's before he had chance to response
<ikonia> respond
<ikonia> jonny_: swat is common across all desktops and runs through a webbrowser
<eagles05> ikonia ill be quiet and go back to my own business
<jonny_> ok:
<ikonia> eagles05: no, it's right to offer him the german channel, but he only said one german line and you hit him with 2 !de's and then alerted us that it was happening again, he only said one line and didn't know it was not approrpaite until he spoke
<eagles05> he said 2 actually
<eagles05> im not gonna argue on technicalities and take the channel offtopic
<eagles05> hi dr_willis
<dr_willis> Moo!
<eagles05> how are things dr_willis
<dr_willis> Cold here.
<eagles05> same
<eagles05> hop in off topic cuz im kinda taking the channel offtopic bro
<jonny_> what do i need to do, to be able to use the file sharen via kcmshell4. When trying, it asks me for a password, but it does not accept my administration password
<dr_willis> I just set up the users HOMES to all be shared.. :()
<keres> is it possible to run kde4 on ubuntu 8.04?
<eagles0513875> keres yes
<eagles0513875> you can have both kde 3 and 4 running at the same time
<bentob0x> ok I just upgraded to 4.2 beta 1 from 4.1.3
<bentob0x> it's gorgeous
<bentob0x> thx for the repos guys
<eagles0513875> is there really a big difference from 4.1.3
<bentob0x> yea, definitely
<bentob0x> feels more polished
<bentob0x> very nice looking
 * dr_willis waits for service pack 1 
<dr_willis> :P
<Greenery> will they port KDE 4.2 to backport for intrepid or it will only be available on the next Kubuntu 9.04?
<dr_willis> I thught 4.2 was allready in backports
<Greenery> that's on PPA
<bentob0x> I believe the ninja packaging guys will do their ninja work as usual :)
<Greenery> currently the backports has 4.1.3
<bentob0x> when you zoom out of your desktop, how can you zoom back in?
<dr_willis> winkey+mouse wheel?
<bentob0x> no doesn't work
<Greenery> isnt it somewhere in the cashew?
<bentob0x> I clicked on the top right widget thing and selected zoom out, now I can't get back to that cashew thing
<bentob0x> cashew seems zoomed out too
<Greenery> i think u can click on it and it will show zoom in there
<ngirard> Hi all. As you may know, Texlive 2008 packaging for ubuntu is far from beeing ready, and I need it TeXlive 2008. Therefore I'd like to remove all my old texlive packets, then install TeXlive 2008 by hand. Problem is, I'd like to keep kile installed, and kile depends from texlive. Is there a way of removing the texlive paquets while keeping kile ?
<bentob0x> yes but it has dissapeared Greenery
<Greenery> there should be shortcut key for that
<deamoon> what is command to remove programs
<deamoon> ?
<bb__> Any news about 4.2 beta2? In the Kubuntu-RSS-Feed it was announced yesterday :)
<eagles0513875> bb__ ask in #kde
<deamoon> any 1
<bb__> ok
<deamoon> ?
<atno> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<atno> i've installed kubuntu 8.10 can i change it to kubuntu 8.10 LTS?
<deamoon> what is command line to remove program?
<atno> apt-get remove program-name
<deamoon> and another 1
<deamoon> to remove fully
<atno> apt-get --purge remove program-name
<deamoon> oh ty
<atno> np :)
<dr_willis> note that --purge will NOT remove user settings
<bentob0x> was there a fix for the msn protocol?
<atno> are u sure dr_willis?
<deamoon> who has nvidia
<deamoon> cos i whant to upgrade and dont know whisc to buy and have less problem
<deamoon> on linux
<deamoon> any recomendations
<deamoon> ?
<dr_willis> atno,  yes.. If your user has settings in /home/bubba/.mozilla (fr example)   purging the firefox program will NOT and  If you think about SHOULD NOT touch stuff in the users homes.
<dr_willis> :)
<deamoon> has any 1 tryed frostwire p2p soft?
<dr_willis> Lots of people have.
<dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<werdnum> Frostwire rox.
<werdnum> frostwire++
<dr_willis> Its worked very well for me in the past
<deamoon> i installed it but it doesnt start
<deamoon> y?
<dr_willis> run it from a terminal and look for error messages
<dr_willis> I would guess you need the SUN JAVA package...   thats a common issue
<deamoon> if i knew how to run in terminal i would :D lol
<dr_willis> type frostwire   perhaps?
<deamoon> k
<deamoon> ill try
<dr_willis> Logical First Guess... :)
<tkstka> ok my graphicworkspace seems to crash... it seems it loads two qt4 things and then screenfrozes.. Those came when I installed this cool desktop thing that shows your ram, cpu, etc. So how do I fix this when I cant only use console?
<tkstka> I mean I can only use textbase
<tkstka> op
<SlimeyPete> tkstka: sudo apt-get remove name_of_package_with_cool_desktop_thing_in_it
<tkstka> :C cant remember anymore is there a way to check that?
<SlimeyPete> tkstka: you can use "apt-cache search <keyword>" or "aptitude" to search through the package databases
<SlimeyPete> sorry, "aptitude search"
<atno> can i update from 8.10 to 8.10 LTS?
<ngirard> Hi again. How to list the dependancies of a given paquet p ?
<SlimeyPete> atno: eh?
<SlimeyPete> there isn't an 8.10 LTS
<SlimeyPete> LTS just means "Long Term Support". It's just an extra name added to certain versions which will be supported for an extra-long time after release.
<SlimeyPete> the last LTS version was 8.04
<deamoon> how can i upgrade java
<deamoon> ?
<jcarrasco> with luck
<deamoon> is there any command line to do that
<bentob0x> there seem to be a serious performance boost with kde 4.2 beta 1, can anybody confirm this?
<sofiane> hi how can i install mozilla firefox in my kubuntu
<bentob0x> sofiane: in a console type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<bentob0x> and that's it
<atno> SlimeyPete: thanks :)
<tkstka> so it seems that it isnt because of that program is there a way to stop all programs to popping up when you log on?
<tkstka> because I really dont have time to do anything
<laserkaktus> testing
<laserkaktus> nice
<tkstka> so is there a way to stop programs from oping up when I log in
<tkstka> ?
<tkstka> in yo my graphicworkspace
<tkstka> or what do you call it
<tkstka> :D
<tkstka> quit
<zeltak> hi guys
<vge> hi five
<zeltak> i have a really wierd problem..all my colors in every video player i try (smplayer,vlc, kaffeine etc..) are really off (all kinda blusih)
<zeltak> any one know of this problem (using kubuntu intrepid 8.10 kde 4.2 (Beta))
<Lynx_> Hi all! I just installed Kcron via apt-get, and it seemed to have worked as always, but now i can't find Kcron anywhere?
<vge> Lynx_: try refreshing your menu items?
<pronoy> how do i test whether my mic is working or not ?
<Lynx_> vge: how do i do that? but apart from the menu, i can't even find the executable, looked in /usr/bin and /bin and /sbin
<pronoy> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<vge> Lynx_: most easy way is to press mouse2 on kmenu icon, choose menu editor and press save
<pronoy> hi can anyone help me ?? how do i check whether my mic is working or not ?
<zeltak> hi abby, didnt know you used kubuntu :) whats up?
<fale> someone is working on kde4.2b2?
<Lynx_> vge: didn't work. but doing apt-get install kcron again sais it's already the newest version. it's not in /opt/ either. weird.
<Lynx_> pronoy: you could install 'sound recorder' for example
<vge> "locate kcron" will find the app, but usually they are systemwide commands
<pronoy> Lynx_: does it comes preinstalled in kubuntu ?
<Lynx_> pronoy: i don't think so
<Lynx_> vge:  that just finds some kcron.mo in /usr/shared/locale-langpack/
<vge> Lynx_: for me it's /usr/bin/kcron, so i suggest you try to reinstall it
<Lynx_> vge: ok, will do
<Lynx_> vge: same thing. the package must be broken somehow i guess.
<pronoy> !krecord
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krecord
<pronoy> !krec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krec
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<ivan_> qwer
<ngirard> Hi all, I have a plain vanilla 105-key french keyboard. After migrating from 8.04 to 8.10, the "down" key generates a 116 (Multi_key) event. How can I fix this ?
<vge> Lynx_: well, can't really help you above that, seems wierd
<vge> Lynx_: but now i know a good program for editing these things, so i should thank you :D
<Lynx_> vge: thanks to you, too :)
<peabody> Hey, I'm trying to get bluetooth keyboard & mouse support, and I found this guide here: http://www.reviewlinux.com/forums/news/9974-howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<Lynx_> vge: found a forum post where someone has the same problem, the solution was to install kdeadmin which includes kcron, doesn't work for me though.
<vge> k
<peabody> but hcitool doesn't identify any devices, despite the fact both my keyboard and mouse are connected
<peabody> so then I found this guide: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/498438.html
<peabody> but I don't have the conf file or entries that they are saying to edit in my /etc/bluetooth
<peabody> so I went to bluez.org and downloaded the source pack, but when I tried to configure it, it says configure: error: D-Bus library is required
<peabody> Apparently, there's about a thousand DBUS libraries, and the bluez.org website doesn't appear to have any documentation
<peabody> the faq is horrible
<pronoy> is the issue of pulse audio corrected in intrepid ? becaue i still can't seem to use my mic
<pronoy> how can i configure my mic ??
<spartacuc> pls help me. how can I check apt-get list? sorry, my english is...
<klaustreff> theres somethi wrong with the kubuntu music when i startup
<klaustreff> :(
<spartacuc> :(
<pronoy> spartacuc: you want to check the repository list ?
<spartacuc> yes
<pronoy> spartacuc: you have adept installed ?
<spartacuc> yes
<markit> hi, any way to have 4.2beta as "regular" kde and not installed as separate "nightly"?
<pronoy> spatacuc: go to adept...open up sources.......then sources list
<pronoy> spartacuc: Edit Software Sources
<pronoy> spartacuc: got it ?
<spartacuc> ohhh.jeah. ty
<markit> ops, topic :) thanks
<fale> is there a #kubuntu-devel chan?
<Tm_T> is
<klaustreff> hey guys, how do install the mysql and sqlite databases?
<peabody> does anyone use bluetooth?
<thiago__> hey guys
<klaustref> anyone help me install sqlite and mysql?
<jon__> hi i just got an adsl modem. How do i set it up?
<jon__> thx
<jonny_> hello: can somebody help getting the samba server working on kubuntu 8.10?
<klaustref> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jon__> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<pronoy> OK PEOPLE listen up.... how to get the mic working on kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> alsamixer in the terminal , make sure the vol ctrl is tuned up to 70% and the box is unmuted 00 instead of an M
<pronoy> BluesKaj: sorry i din't mean to ask.....i just discovered that it isn't the mic vol problem its actually the digital capture which has to be turned on !!
<pronoy> :D
<BluesKaj> is it working ok then ?
<pronoy> BluesKaj: yah...full throttle ahead
<BluesKaj> good
<pronoy> oh yeah...one more thing...if you want a sound recorder for kubuntu...download audacity at soundforge.net
<pronoy> its the best
<Pici> audacity is in the repositories.
<pronoy> yeah and its the best :)
<pronoy> !sound recorder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound recorder
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pronoy> Pici: ubottu should be updated on sound recorder
<peabody> does anyone use bluetooth?
<peabody> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<pronoy> Pici: can we run dapper or gutsy apps on intrepid ?
<peabody> hmm that faq doesn't help, already been through that
<peabody> it's for an outdated bluetooth stack
<Pici> pronoy: Why would you want to?
<ed__> I can't find much information about what's running under kubuntu and I'm curious if it came with Pulse Audio or not...
<pronoy> Pici: actually i need to burn a microcontroller using linux and kontrollerlab has only dapper and gutys versions
<pronoy> Pici: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=177228&package_id=215807&release_id=577618
<mellhen> hello@all.
<BluesKaj> !pulse audio | ed__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse audio
<BluesKaj> !info pulse audio
<ubottu> audio is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<BluesKaj> err
<ed__> !info pulse intrepid
<ubottu> Package pulse does not exist in intrepid
<Pici> pronoy: Well, it *may* work, but you may be better off looking for an actively developed product.
<Pici> !info avrdude
<ubottu> avrdude (source: avrdude): software for programming Atmel AVR microcontrollers. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.5-3 (intrepid), package size 161 kB, installed size 760 kB
<mellhen> i there a reason for the delayed schedule of KDE4.2 Beta 2 Release?
<pronoy> Pici: sourceforge.net i guess has the latest...so they have stopped developing this further
<pronoy> Pici: is there a problem to try the older versions on intrepid ? do they damage the os ?
<Pici> pronoy: In most cases it should be fine, but it may just not install either.  Those are third party packages so I really can't say either way.
<pronoy> Pici: uh stupid question but....is gutsy the later version or dapper ?
<Pici> pronoy: gutsy
<erov> it's alphabetically ordered
<bazhang> warty?
<kamerigo> how can i list my eth?
<bazhang> ifconfig
<kamerigo> bazhang: there's a way to list also usb
<kamerigo> ?
<bazhang> lsusb kamerigo for usb, lspci for pci
<Bozze> Im a total noob with ubuntu and I need help with synaptic and getting a game. I you got some time to spare pls W me.
<bazhang> Bozze, what game
<kamerigo> bazhang: and if usb doesn't give any resoult?
<Bozze> BZflag
<kamerigo> empty
<bazhang> kamerigo, lsusb is what you typed in the konsole and there was nothing there?
<kamerigo> no
<bazhang> Bozze, what version of kubuntu
<bazhang> Bozze, please in channel and not via PM
<Bozze> ok, sry
<antoranz> Hi guys!
<Bozze> ubuntu 8.10
<antoranz> I'm having this problem with some altgr combinations on KDE
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install bzflag  Bozze
<antoranz> (latin american layout)
<antoranz> the keyboard works well... and some altgr combinations do work: `
<antoranz> that's one that does work
<antoranz> but I cant get the "at"
<antoranz> not from altgr+q or altgr+2
<kamerigo> bazhang: no result with lsusb
<antoranz> but it does work on the VTs
<bazhang> kamerigo, what are you looking for? your computer has no usb of any type?
<Bozze> ok, its installed now
<Bozze> how do I start it?
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me with changing the password for su
<antoranz> altgr+q on konsole shows me a list of addresses defined in /etc/hosts
<kamerigo> bazhang: no isn't this pc is another with several usb
<bazhang> kamerigo, you didnt answer my question: what are you trying to do/looking for
<kamerigo> bazhang: but it's old... and i suppose that it's architetture wasn't recognized
<Bozze> bazhang: how do I start it?
<kamerigo> looking for lost usb
<bazhang> Bozze, check in the games section of your menu? no idea as I dont have it installed
<bazhang> kamerigo, lost usb?
<kamerigo> usb works perfectly with win98
<Bozze> bazhang: I found it, ty
<bazhang> kamerigo, this is virtualbox?
<kamerigo> but with kubuntu 8.10 no
<kamerigo> virtual box?
<kamerigo> no is an installation
<Guest56402> jjjjjj
<kamerigo> windows completely removed
<bazhang> kamerigo, well you still have not explained what you want to do.
<bazhang> kamerigo, you are trying to get a usb wifi device working? or something other
<kamerigo> bazhang: i cannot see usb in console ... then them do not works with usb key
<bazhang> kamerigo, you have a usb hub attached? a printer? a usb flash key you wish to boot from? what is the end goal here (please specify)
<kamerigo> bazhang: the end goal is to have an usb key attacched
<iceland_> hi there i need some help on samba as i am new to linux
<bazhang> kamerigo, to transfer data? to boot an os from? a flash key or a hdd?
<kamerigo> bazhang: to transfert data
<kamerigo> flash key
<bazhang> !samba > iceland_
<ubottu> iceland_, please see my private message
<Guest56402> Yes,I can
<jon__> hi im getting an error while using apt
<jon__> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (21 Is a directory)
<jon__> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Pici> jon__: Do you have any other package managers open? adept? synaptic? update-manager?
<jon__> no
<Pici> !aptfix | jon__
<ubottu> jon__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<iceland_>  <ubottu> iceland_, please see my private message  THANK YOU!
<richardson> holas que tal
<Pici> !es | richardson
<ubottu> richardson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<richardson> ok
 * genii hands Pici a large coffee
<jon__> Pici didnt work
<jon__> Pici same error
<pronoy> Pici: it worked :)
<Pici> 1 for 2.
<Pici> jon__: You ran both commands that ubottu gave you?
<genii> Pici: The error seems to indicate the lockfile is a directory, which seems odd
<jon__> Pici yes
<jon__> Pici before i had got the following error
<jon__> Pici http://pastebin.com/d6840a73b
<jimms> hey, can anyone help me setup mysql and sqlite on my kubuntu? i need them working to run this other application.
<jon__> Pici then i used mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Pici> jon__: Thats not supposed to be a directory.
<Pici> genii: Nice find.
<Pici> jon__: Please remove the directory, run ubottu's commands and try again.
<jon__> Pici k
<BluesKaj> jon__, this cmnd ?  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<BluesKaj> jon_ afterwards running this helps get rid of unwanted dependencies ,sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Pici> Yes, thats what ubottu  said.
<BluesKaj> ok ubottu is an intelligent bot , despite what ppl say :)
<genii> jimms: If you install them through the package manager they will be set up with safe default values. You need msql client only or server?
<jon__> Pici E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<SiVA_> so are GTK apps just as slow on kde 3.* as they are on kde 4.1 ?
<SiVA_> for me, this is a major pain point.
<LjL> SiVA_, i don't use kde 4, but i can't see a reason why they'd be any slower or any faster
<LjL> they don't use the KDE libraries to begin with
<SiVA_> Firefox is very clunky, and gtk apps just don't look righ
<SiVA_> right
<cuznt> firefox 3?
<jimms> genii: i dunno, i wanna run a program which will create a database to store data, so what do you think? im not too good with this stuff..
<SiVA_> yea
<SiVA_> thunderbird and other apps too
<jon__> BluesKaj E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<genii> jimms: Then mysql server will be required
<jimms> allright, can you help me install it
<jimms> can't find it in adept
<genii> jimms: If you install package mysql-server it will also install the client
<genii> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.67-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 53 kB, installed size 88 kB
<jimms> what abt sqlite?
<genii> jimms: If you have mysql why do you need the sqlite?
<jimms> actually
<jimms> i think i will install sqlite
<jimms> 100mbs for mysql
<genii> jimms: As you like.
<jimms> you know the name of the package?
<jimms> !sqlite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqlite
<genii> jimms: Just   sqlite            is the packagename
<jimms> brb
<jimms> sorry
<desu> jon__: `sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial'
<olivier_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<_dfaure> apt-file update says "Can't get http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Contents-amd64.gz", how do I update the apt-file database?
<compaq_> is anybody there
<BluesKaj> _dfaure, try this http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/partner/
<BluesKaj> compaq_, look in the nicklist ...how many do you see ?
<compaq_> !!!!! well woww
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about well woww
<_dfaure> what's "partner"?
<jon__> desu thx
<BluesKaj> just check it out _dfaure
<_dfaure> that can't be it, the Packages file only has 3 packages
<_dfaure> I'm looking for the full apt-file database
<_dfaure> ok, http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/ has much more stuff than archive.ubuntu.com....
<_jabba> how do i save my session? i can't find it in desktop preferences. is it somewhere else?
<_dfaure> kde session? logging out saves it
<_dfaure> ah ok apt-file problem solved, I was just fooled by the one warning in its output, meanwhile it updated from all other sources just fine.
<pronoy> how do i compile a c file using the gcc compiler in the terminal ?
<_dfaure> pronoy: gcc foo.c -o foo
<jon__> desu debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<pronoy> _dfaure: foo being the name of the file ?
<_jabba> _dfaure: unfortunately, the widgets keep getting re-started
<_dfaure> pronoy: foo.c is the source code, foo is the resulting executable
<_jabba> pronoy: are you trying to compile a piece of code or a program?
<_jabba> i mean, a distribution of something or an individual file?
<pronoy> _jabba: yes a microcontroller programme using gcc-avr
<_jabba> ah
<_jabba> then listen to _dfaure:)
 * _jabba has gotta reboot for a rassin frassin update
<_dfaure> what's avr?
<pronoy> avr is a company which makes microcontroller chips
<_dfaure> ah
<pronoy> it has a seperate compiler gcc-avr.....now the problem is how to use it ?!?!?
 * _dfaure can't find the 32 bit version of libgcc.a...
<genii> Umm... gcc-avr foo.c etcetera?
<genii> Although possibly you just use gcc then specify arch
<jimms> genii: hey sorry im back
<jimms> genii: the package name is simply sqlite?
<genii> jimms: Yes
<rtdfgrtg5r> guys,do you also experience problems with vista partitions?The access to them is blocked
<jimms> it installed but the program i wanna run stil won't open
<jimms> it shows its loading, appears on the taskbar but then closes
<bazhang> rtdfgrtg5r, in a dual boot with kubuntu?
<rtdfgrtg5r> yes
<genii> jimms: It doesn't have some sort of gui interface
<bazhang> rtdfgrtg5r, or is this a windows only issue
<rtdfgrtg5r> dualboot
<jimms> genii: no no
<jimms> genii: i mean, i wanna run this program called krecipes
<jimms> genii: and it requires mysql or sqlite
<jimms> genii:  so i installed sqlite
<jimms> genii: when i run krecipes, it shows its loading, appears on the taskbar then closes
<jimms> genii: all it requires is sqlite though
<rtdfgrtg5r> gotta checkout forums again
<bazhang> rtdfgrtg5r, did you unclean shutdown of vista? is this via samba or otherwise
<bazhang> what is the exact error you get rtdfgrtg5r
<jimms> !grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2
<genii> jimms: You installed krecipes from the package manager or from somewhere else?
<jimms> konsole
<jimms> sudo apt-get install krecipes
<genii> OK
<jimms> something wrong with it
<jimms> coz i just removed it
<jimms> and it still appears on my application search
<jimms> wasnt completely remobed
<jimms> removed
<genii> jimms: Removing an app will not wipe out it's shortcuts etc that get put in individual user's dirs
<jimms> oh
<bazhang> rtdfgrtg5r, is the partition with vista mounted?
<genii> jimms: You can safely delete whatever it left on your menu or desktop, etc
<genii> jimms: Anyhow if you still wanted to try install of it, maybe use:  sudo apt-get install -f krecipes                    which should pull in whatever dependencies it may require
<lup0> Hello, anyone know about some sort of graphical disk/mount control in kde4.1?
<jimms> ok
<jimms> genii: how do i delete old shortcuts though?
<jimms> then i will install it
<genii> jimms: Usually right-click on them ... delete
<genii> jimms: Although in kde4 there may be some special method
<jimms> genii: no delete option
<genii> jimms: If you are reinstalling it anyhow, just leave them
<jimms> k
<BluesKaj> still trying to figure out why my linux shared folders aren't showing up on the windows networked pcs , my connected printer does
<ngirard> Hi all, I have a plain vanilla 105-key french keyboard. After migrating from 8.04 to 8.10, the "down" key generates a 116 (Multi_key) event. How can I fix this ?
<jimms> genii: can u take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87175/
<jimms> genii:  i think its neither removing or installing it completely
<AltinT> hello, is there any way to reset ALL the hotkeys to the way they were on default? (any hard code way, because through the system settings nothing changes)
<genii> jimms: No, according to your paste it correctly removed then installed it
<genii> jimms: The other things are just warnings, they do not mean much
<jimms> genii: because it says: setting up.... but doesnt say done
<genii> jimms: Let it go a while
<jimms> genii: oh well, its still not opening
<genii> jimms: ctrl-c to interrupt it.
<genii> jimms: Then try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> what cmnd lists shared folders ?
<knusperfrosch> apachelogger: PyQt4 isn't working anymore, don't know if this related to kde-4.1.80 packages: the sip module supports API v3.0 to v3.7 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v3.8
<apachelogger> knusperfrosch: please join #kubuntu-devel
<knusperfrosch> apachelogger: then correct the 4.1.80 release announcement s/#kubuntu/#kubuntu-devel/ ;)
<aryaman> does anyone knows about ACE library?
<aryaman> or any library where u can do network programming in C++
<Pici> aryaman: ##c++ is a better channel to ask in.
<aryaman> thanks
<aryaman> ok...any one how to set up webcam in Kopete?
<aryaman> ok...any one how to set up webcam in Kopete?
<aryaman> no one?
 * jussi01 doesntuse kopete, but he remembers there is  a config dialogue in the settings
<Salze> aryaman: I just worked here. Plug webcam in and in the settings dialog I could see that it worked.
<theriam> hi
<theriam> anybody there? :)
<theriam> I have a problem login in my kubuntu dist (intrepid)
<theriam> it says "The following installation problem was detected while trying to start KDE:
<theriam> No write acces to '/home/inma/.ICEauthority'.
<theriam> KDE is unable to start
<JontheEchidna> chown -R inma:inma ~/
<JontheEchidna> actually: sudo chown -R inma:inma ~/
<theriam> And then another window saying "Could no start ksmserver. Check your installation"
<theriam> ok, i'll try now.
<theriam> thanx. :-)
<theriam> and one harder...
<theriam> That problem was in my notebook. In my PC i have a problem with xinerama
<theriam> I have my monitor and a LCD TV
<theriam> an nvidia card with 2 PCI
<theriam> With Kubuntu 7.10 there was no problem. Both of them worked as separated screens with xinerama
<AltinT> ﻿http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=202033&package_id=284428 ... can someone tell me which of these files i need? i'm on ubuntu 8.04 (hardy)
<theriam> when i upgraded to 8.04 i lost my TV
<theriam> when i config then with nvidia-settings, it recongnize my TV, set it up right, but theres no image in my TV
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I don't know much about multi-monitor stuff
<JontheEchidna> :(
<theriam> :p
<theriam> ok, thanx
<theriam> hummm... how do i do the character of the ñ?
<theriam> i have an spanish keyboard
<theriam> in windows i call the ascii characters with alt+number
<theriam> that is alt+126
<theriam> how do i do it in console?
<theriam> i need to put this caracther in console: ~
<theriam> any idea?
<theriam> ok, got it. :)
<blizzz> qt 4 designer does not start, i crashes with this output: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/570
<blizzz> to delete .config/Trolltech.conf does not help
<blizzz> to change theme ando/or color scheme does not either
<blizzz> any idea?
<PSiL0> whew!  I managed to get imgburn to run in wine
<PSiL0> though starting it up is a little hit or miss
<theriam> ok, it worked. Thanx john. :)
<hyper_ch> huhu
<AltinT> ﻿i have just installed codelite, but i can't run it through alt+f2 ... how can i run the app?
<drif> is there a way to monitor which tcp ports (when using ssh tunneling) are being forwarded and where to? as root of course
 * JontheEchidna doesn't see any package in ubuntu named codelite
<AltinT> ﻿JontheEchidna: it's not a package
<AltinT> ﻿﻿JontheEchidna: http://codelite.org/LiteEditor/Download
<Guest8239> H i All , can someone possibly help me ?
<AltinT> ubottu
<Guest8239> when I run some programs on my ubuntu system all the menus are empty
<Guest8239> the butons are there but they are all blank...
<Guest8239> like some fonts are missing or something ?!
<JontheEchidna> nope, it's a driver problem
<Guest8239> oh (ears concentrating...)
<Guest8239> what kind of driver coud it be ?
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/bugs/294076
<JontheEchidna> graphics driver
<JontheEchidna> this comment provides a workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/294076/comments/14
<Guest8239> i just read a few lines and this lokks like exactly the info  i was looking for.
<Guest8239> you are great !
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<Guest8239> I f I was a woman I would want a baby from you now ;-)
<Guest87770> how do i make firefox insetead of konquerer the default browser for when i cilck i link in kopete? (or is this a system-wide setting?)
<JontheEchidna> Guest87770: System Settings -> Default applications
<kamerigo> hei buddy there's gimp2 for kubuntu?
<kamerigo> i got only gimp but i've seen that there are also plugin for gimp2
<JontheEchidna> gimp is gimp2
<kamerigo> anybody knows?
<kamerigo> really?
<JontheEchidna> yes, it's version 2.6
<kamerigo> azz ... thank you JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :)
<rebecca> join #tg-beta
<Guest87770> jon
<Guest87770> jontheEchidna: thanks!
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome :)
<Guest87770> there is a REALLY tough linux problem i am working on (from the perspective of a n00b such as i) but i'm not sure it's good to abuse #kubuntu for it...
<liar_> hi, i need help with knetworkmanager, the icon in the controlbar is green and knetworkmanager finds no wlan networks(adapter has been detected) what can i do? i was able to connect to my router per iwconfig ath0 essid <wlanname>, dhclient ath0, but i want the comfort of knetworkmanager
<troyvit> anybody else see weird gray borders around firefox form elements after upgrading to ibex?
<smitt> hi to all
<Guest87770> troyvit: installed dirctly to ibex, am n00b, didn't know those weren't the norm (they do look ugly tho)
<jedix> does the lightly have the wrong permissions on kcheckpass?
<jedix> mine did anyways
<jedix> had to +s to make it work
<Guest87770> what does it mean "to +s"
<Guest87770> ?
<jedix> chmod +s /opt/kde-nightly/lib/kde4/libexec/kcheckpass
<jedix> set user id/group id on execution
<jedix> otherwise it won't accept the password
<christ> good day
<christ> i need some help to install an USB Wireless
<Ch1ppy> Hey, does anyone know if the 4.2 beta 2 will have kopete's msn support fixed? Or are we still waiting on libmsn?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Anyone using KPhotoAlbum?
<firefox> hop
<JontheEchidna> Ch1ppy: the beta2 packages for intrepid will have msn support
<Ch1ppy> JontheEchidna: Awesome! Thanks :)
<b0uncer> Hi. If there are any KDE 4.2 beta1 + nVidia users, I'd like to know how it works out -- are there still performance issues, or anything bigger for that matter?
<Guest87770> jedix: what, is that a command that needs to be executed to eliminate the gray borders around firefox form elements?
<Guest87770> 'cuz i get "chmod: cannot access `/opt/kde-nightly/lib/kde4/libexec/kcheckpass': No such file or directory" when i use it :)
<christ> who can help me please? i have follow this http://pastebin.com/m3f2ac813   But in step 4 i get this error  http://pastebin.com/m2373ee74
<untiled> hi, anyhone know how to solve this bug? ata3: SRST failed (errno=16) i tried to search on launchpad but there's no fix, so i'm unable to fix it?
<jimms> genii: you still there?
<troyvit> christ: I suck at compiling stuff, but this error from your pastebin:
<troyvit> #
<troyvit> /home/christ/Driver/Module/rtmp_main.c:2214: fatal error: opening dependency file /home/christ/Driver/Module/.rtmp_main.o.d: Permission denied
<jimms> anyone help me get an application working?
<jimms> krecipes
<jimms> !krecipes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krecipes
<troyvit> says to me that you need to make sure your permissions are set up right
<christ> troyvit: let me try in sudo
<troyvit> yeah that might do it
<christ> troyvit: http://pastebin.com/m406e9fba
<dricou> bonjour, j'ai un petit souci avec un IDE depuis que je suis sur kubuntu
<dricou> what's the french channel plz ?
<dricou> (:s
<troyvit> christ: it's gone beyond what little I know, but I did see this old doc for ubuntu 6.10:
<troyvit> well nevermind
<jimms> anyone help me get krecipes to work?
<oobe> christ try this apt-get install install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<troyvit> oobe: christ left but maybe there will be a second coming
<oobe> lol
<oobe> i didnt notice
<oobe> it is xmas
<oobe> if it were easter i would dare say he would be back for sure
<AltinT> hey, how do i enable compiz in kubuntu? i have it installed, but i can't see all the fancy effects ...
<troyvit> buahaha
<antonio_> c'è un italiano qui dentro??
<smitt> where kde41 installs after ./confi.. make & make install?
<smitt> and can i delete tarfiles now?
<jedix> smitt: /opt maybe?
<genii> jimms: Work needed me, sort of back now. krecipes still not going?
<oobe> AltinT, you can test it by typing compiz --replace in console
<jimms> genii: hey man, allrite
<jimms> genii: yup, not working
<oobe> AltinT, compiz  --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp --loose-binding --indirect-rendering
<oobe> sleep 2
<oobe> emerald --replace &
<oobe> put that in a script
<Pupeno> Anyone using KPhotoAlbum?
<oobe> Pupeno, im not
<oobe> j #redhat
<genii> jimms: After command:  apt-cache policy krecipes                is there a line with ***   (indicates some installed version)
<erisdiscordia-ku> any sound experts around?
<erisdiscordia-ku> cannot get sound working for the life of me
<sepaht> hello
<hyper_ch> erisdiscordia-ku: my onboard card just works (tm)
<erisdiscordia-ku> if only, if only... :)
<erisdiscordia-ku> amarok throws "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers" at me
<erisdiscordia-ku> other gui apps with sound are just silently silent
<hyper_ch> erisdiscordia-ku: check your phonon settings
<erisdiscordia-ku> and aplay without options gives "ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:866:(snd1_pcm_direct_initialize_slave) snd_pcm_hw_params_any failed"
<erisdiscordia-ku> "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1020:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to initialize slave"
<hyper_ch> no clue
<AltinT> oooob:e
<jimms> genni
<jimms> krecipes:
<jimms>   Installed: (none)
<jimms>   Candidate: 1.0~beta1-1.1ubuntu1
<jimms>   Version table:
<jimms>      1.0~beta1-1.1ubuntu1 0
<jimms>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages
<jimms>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<genii> jimms: Please don't paste it all here!
<hyper_ch> erisdiscordia-ku: http://www.spinics.net/lists/alsa-devel/msg12421.html
<jimms> sorry but it wasnt much though
<genii> jimms: So no *** means not installed
<genii> jimms: Try again the install of it.
<jimms> i uninistalled it
<jimms> ok
<genii> jimms: Did you use the --purge when uninstal last time?
<erisdiscordia-ku> hyper_ch, saw that too, the person went on to just say "Found a miss configured compile option" in their next message though :(
<erisdiscordia-ku> still, thanks
<hyper_ch> erisdiscordia-ku: you're on 8.10?
<jimms> genii:  no
<Guest89914> oobe: something went wrong :p
<manish_> my sleep and hybernate got disfunctional a few days ago ... i want to bring it back to life on my laptop (Acer Aspire).... plese help me with that
<Guest89914> altin@altin-linux:~$ compiz  --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp --loose-binding --indirect-rendering
<Guest89914> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Guest89914> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 03:00.0 0300: 10de:0421 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Guest89914> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<Guest89914> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<Guest89914> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<jimms> i just installed it again, and nothing
<Guest89914> Comparing resolution (1680x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (8192): Passed.
<Guest89914> Checking for nVidia: present.
<Guest89914> Checking for FBConfig: present.
<Guest89914> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<erisdiscordia-ku> yes, installed fresh to it
<Guest89914> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: Plugin 'core' already active
<Guest89914> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: Plugin 'ccp' already active
<Guest89914> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<jimms> genii: how do i completely and totally uninstall it?
<erisdiscordia-ku> problem also repros from live cd
<manish_> my sleep and hybernate got disfunctional a few days ago ... i want to bring it back to life on my laptop (Acer Aspire).... plese help me with that
<oobe> AltinT, my suggestion is you read up on compiz and xorg settings appropriate to your video card
<manish_> oobe my sleep and hybernate got disfunctional a few days ago ... i want to bring it back to life on my laptop (Acer Aspire).... can you please help me with that
<jimms> genii?
<AltinT> oobe: isn't there any place where i can configure compiz: right now my top bar is gone (ie i can't colse windows or resize them)
<AltinT> oobe: any idea how to at least get that part back? :p
<genii> jimms: If it's currently installed:   sudo apt-get remove --purge krecipes
<jimms> just did
<genii> jimms: I may not respond for long periods, my work is busy here. But be assured I am around and paying attention :)
<genii> jimms: I think you may want to do update this time before trying to to install it. Something may have changed which it requires. So:  sudo apt-get update         and then let this complete.
<alfio> weeeeeeeeeee
<alfio> ciao
<DaSkreech> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<erisdiscordia-ku> hyper_ch: hmmm... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<erisdiscordia-ku> i'll give you the credit for inspiring me to land here
<erisdiscordia-ku> wish me luck
<manish_> my sleep and hybernate got disfunctional a few days ago ... i want to bring it back to life on my laptop (Acer Aspire).... plese help me with that
<jimms> genii: ok
<hyper_ch> upps...
<hyper_ch> I almost made a funny comment and realized this is a serious support channel
<jimms> genii:  it said some files were not downloaded
<genii> jimms: Can you use the pastebin please, and show us what it is saying?
<genii> !pastebin | jimms
<ubottu> jimms: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hyper_ch> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jimms> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87279/
<genii> jimms: You need to uncheck the cdrom entries in Adept (Add/Remove Programs)
<moi> hi, when i'm in screensaver, i type my password and it doesn't work
<moi> is it a bug ?
<jimms> successful update
<jimms> genii: went smooth
<genii> jimms: OK. So try this time to install krecipes from in Add/Remove Programs instead of from command line
<jimms> ok
<jimms> genii: krecipes isnt found
<jimms> genii: is there a way to increase the number of packages shown in adept
<jimms> genii:  my adept doesnt show anything
<jimms> genii: always have to rely on the konsole
<mellhen>  is there a reason for the delayed schedule of KDE4.2 Beta 2 Release?
<DaSkreech> jimms: 8.10 ?
<jimms> yaa
<mellhen> yep
<DaSkreech> mellhen: KDE delayed the announcement so Kubuntu waits on the official announcement
<DaSkreech> jimms: sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<genii> jimms: Your adept doesn't show anything because you haven't disabled the cdroms as sources as I already told you
<jimms> even when updating after disabling the cdrom sources
<jimms> nothing
<mellhen> DaSkreech: do you know, in how many hours it will release. I dont wanne wait the whole night, like this mornig. Or should i go to bed now?
<jimms> now im doing what daskreech told me to
<jimms> DaSkreech: whats that command for
<genii> jimms: Hm. Can you please pastebin the contents of the file:  /etc/apt/sources.list           please. I suspect it is empty
<jimms> sure
<DaSkreech> mellhen: I'll try and find out
<mellhen> DaSkreech: thx
<isaacj87> JontheEchidna: Hey, I saw you've built kde 4.2 beta 2. I'm currently updating, is it okay to? I haven't seen a true release announcement.
<jimms> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87288/
<genii> jimms: Weird, looks fine
<DaSkreech> mellhen: Go to bed
<jimms> genii:  ya genni, no matches found
<jimms> genii: should i update to kde 4.2?
<DaSkreech> jimms: wrong question
<genii> jimms: I doubt that will help anything much
<mellhen> DaSkreech: k
<mellhen> DaSkreech_ and thx again. we ll se tomorrow
<DaSkreech> mellhen: Seems that it's out when it's out. No one has a direct time
<mellhen> DaSkreech: The thing i do now unserstand is, that the packages were already available, and taken backe now. We are loosing time for bugreports and fixing now. It should be possible to get them before release! The thing is. THE RELEASE of BETA2 is important for piublic, but not for developers nor bugreporters
<mellhen> now=not
<DaSkreech> mellhen: Courtesy goes a very longway in the open source world
<DaSkreech> mellhen: and that's the other way arond it's important for Developers and not for the public
<jimms> i dunno, lot of people using it
<jimms> maybe change things up would help
<knowledgeispwr_> does anyone know if/when the kubuntu-experimental repository will upgrade to KDE 4.2 Beta 2?
<mellhen> DaSkreech: ok ill try tomorrow
<ubuntu_> Hey everyone. I normally use Ubuntu, but I was interested in starting to use Kubuntu. So I put the Live CD into my drive, and booted off of it. Everything seems to be working fine right now, and I am about to install it, HOWEVER, I can't seem to figure out how to connect my bluetooth mouse. Can someone guide me?
<DaSkreech> knowledgeispwr_: As soon as KDE announces Beta 2 is out
<DaSkreech> remu: Far as I know bluetooth was broken in Ibex you may need the Gnome client for that
<knowledgeispwr_> DaSkreech, thanks
<remu> DaSkreech: do you know how I may be able to do that?
<DaSkreech> remu: Just apt-get install it
<remu> DaSkreech: i understand that, but do you know what the package name is that I need to apt-get?
<jimms> how do i completely remove krecipes from my system
<jimms> and then install it again
<DaSkreech> no sorry
<remu> DaSkreech: no worries, I think I have found it.
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get remove --purge krecipes && sudo apt-get install krecipes
<kevin_> I have just installed hardy heron. I have no sound...after checking the jack, what is the first thing I should do?
<jimms> strill nothing
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kevin_> amarok recognizes the file and is playing it. I just can't hear it
<DaSkreech> kevin_: click the speaker click mixer then make sure everything is up and not muted
<BluesKaj> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> hmmm
<kevin_> master is up,pcm is up, front is up, surround is muted ass is LFE , center is muted  and slide is muted.
<genii> jimms: When you see it installing, is it also installing krecipes-data and/or krecipes-doc       ?
<kevin_> I have now unmuted everything and the sliders are over half way up
<kevin_> still no sound
<jimms> data
<genii> jimms: Hm. It's a longshot but perhaps the deb file which is cahed ws not completely downloaded. After it is removed once more, do:  sudo apt-get clean               then after that try again the install of it
<jimms> sudo apt-get clean?
<kevin_> sound system is enabled. I will try the community links the ubotto gave me.
<genii> jimms: There may also be an rc file in the ~/.kde/share/config   directory which has some values in it perhaps prior to when you installed sqlite for it to use, or so. You could delete the file there. It would be something like krecipsrc
<genii> jimms: Yes: sudo apt-get clean                             this cleans out the deb files which get downloaded when you install something
<genii> jimms: Once in a rare time the download gets broken but when the system next goes to install something it doesn't check file length to see if te whole thing exists, so it always fail to install properly. This is not common however
<AltinT> is there some hotkey in kubuntu to show the desktop?
<DaSkreech> alt+ctrl+D I think
<AltinT> ﻿DaSkreech: that only works with compiz installed
<jimms> did that
<jimms> installed it
<jimms> nothing
<jimms> :(
<DaSkreech> AltinT: Hmm There is a show desktop button and you can add in any hotkey in your resource file so you should be able to get that to work pretty easy
<genii> jimms: Is it still locking up when it gets to "configuring" or so?
<genii> Or possibly "updating database"
<jimms> genii: i click, the little icon following the mouse (boucing up down) shows up, it appears on the taskbar and then the icon disapears, i try clicking it in the taskbar and it disapears
<AltinT> ﻿DaSkreech: i thought kde4 didn't have a show desktop button? that would be even better :p
<genii> jimms: This is when you are trying install from in Adept of it?
<DaSkreech> AltinT: it's in the add widgets dialog just open it and filter on desktop
<jimms> sudo apt-get install krecipes
<genii> jimms: OK. Earlier you remarked when trying to install from that command it never finished but hung up at a certain point. Is it still doing this, or is it coming back to $ prompt?
<jimms> it always has come back to $ prompt
<jimms> the line before though
<jimms> says this
<jimms> Setting up krecipes (1.0~beta1-1.1ubuntu1) ...
<jimms> which sounds like its not done
<genii> jimms: Yes. Let it sit there on that for at least a couple minutes and see if it eventually times out, or what
<jimms> never times out
<jimms> just sits there
<genii> jimms: So it goes "Setting up krecipes [whatever-ver]"   then comes back to $           ?
<zer0o> hi guys how do i make the "weather" appea next to my date and time?
<genii> jimms: If so then this is correct and it did finishe install without error
<BluesKaj> drag it , zer0o
<zer0o> ?
<jimms> like you said
<zer0o> BluesKaj: u mean... from out the window?
<genii> jimms: Let me think a while on it
<BluesKaj> zer0o, yes, make sure you open the add widgets icon first
<jimms> genii: sure
<zer0o> BluesKaj: alright now, jokes apart... how do i do?
<BluesKaj> zer0o, are you on 8.10 first of all ?
<zer0o> nope, im on 8.04 and run kde3
<BluesKaj> zer0o, you should still be able to drag it into the panel from wherever
<zer0o> i dont really get what ur saying
<zer0o> give me an example
<BluesKaj> just try it
<genii> jimms: Does command:   ls ~/.kde/share/config/krecipe*                          say anything back or just return to $ ?
<DaSkreech> awww
<DaSkreech> http://web.mornfall.net/blog/farewell__44___adept.html
<zer0o> BluesKaj: try what? could u precisely explain yourself?
<jimms> thiago@tm-vaio:~$ ls ~/.kde/share/config/krecipe*
<jimms> /home/thiago/.kde/share/config/krecipesrc
<jimms> thats all it gives
<PSiL0> DaSkreec: How is kpackageit?
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: Or should we all just continue to use synaptic
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: No clue about to find out
<genii> jimms: rm ~/.kde/share/config/krecipe*
<AltinT> ﻿DaSkreech: any idea what it's called? i can't find it anywhere? ...
<jimms> that gives notihng
<jimms> returns back to $
<DaSkreech> AltinT: Show Desktop or show dashboard I forget which
<genii> jimms: Good. When it does not say something, that is a good thing. It's when you give and a command and it groans then you worry :)
<AltinT> DaSkreech: looks like there isn't one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753694
<DaSkreech> AltinT: Serious? what version are you on?
<DaSkreech> AltinT: Bah!! did you install the extra plasmoids package?
<janek> test test
<janek> it works ;-)
<AltinT> ﻿DaSkreech: i'm on 4.1 ... and no, i don't think so ... can i get that in adept?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<AltinT> ﻿DaSkreech: ok i'll have a look :)
<AltinT> ﻿DaSkreech: thanks!
<AltinT> ﻿DaSkreech: i installed it, but can't see anything new ... should i maybe log in and out again?
<DaSkreech> AltinT: kquitapp plasma ; plasma should work
<AltinT> ﻿DaSkreech: shoudl i type that in terminal?
 * erisdiscordia is looking for sound gurus or semi-gurus
<horus_> nickname ..3++++0000000000000 000000000000000000....................................................................
<horus_> 3.0322
<Altin1> ﻿DaSkreech: i still don't see any new addons
<DaSkreech> :-(
<ubuntu_> Hello
<formating> Hey is here someone?
<Altin1> ﻿DaSkreech: working now :p
<Altin1> thanks man!
<DaSkreech> Altin1: What did you do?
<Altin1> install another package with this description -> "This dummy package is provided for a smooth transition from kdeplasmoids to the new version, named kdeplasma-addons. It may safely be removed after installation."
<Guildenstern> hm.. I have issues with firefox and Kubuntu 8.10
<Guildenstern> firefox has seg faults
<formating> is Kubuntu 8.10 working well on older Pc's?
<Guildenstern> formating: how old?
<formating> 21
<Guildenstern> your PC?
<formating> Im just searching for the right Linux for my Pc (im noob)
<formating> I have 1,1 Ghz 32mb graphiccard and 512 mb ram
<Altin1> man i love the ctrl+f8 hotkey in KDE4
<DaSkreech> formating: 1.1 GHz what?
<formating> cpu ^^
<DaSkreech> Altin1: What's that do?
<DaSkreech> formating: Duh :) which CPU?
<formating> Amd ?
<formating> I would prefer a nice working Linux Distri for beginner
<Altin1> DaSkreech: it devides the screen over the open windows, you get a great view, and much easier to switch from window :)
<formating> Im installing Kubunto 7.04 right now
<DaSkreech> formating: You just described my computer
<DaSkreech> Well I'm 1.2
<DaSkreech> but close enough
<formating> Hehe lol
<DaSkreech> I can tell you I wouldn't mind more RAM but it works
<formating> You have which Distri,  DaSkreech?
<jimms> genii: i think im going off
<DaSkreech> 8.10
<DaSkreech> Kubunt
<Guildenstern> i just can say with 1.6GHz and 1GB kde4 rocks already pretty well
<jimms> genii: might leave it for another time
<formating> Should i use Kubunto 8.10 too? i mean with my old Pc
<DaSkreech> formating: I don't know. That's your choice
<formating> Actually i wanted to ask if, it would run smooth on my Pc...
<Psycho_Sonic> hi, I'm trying to burn the installation disc
<Psycho_Sonic> and got a weird error
<Psycho_Sonic> I'm using IMGBurn, burning at 4x
<Psycho_Sonic> I got the iso from the kubuntu site
<Psycho_Sonic> here's a pic
<Psycho_Sonic> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h32/Psycho_Sonic/wut2.png
<Psycho_Sonic> says "failed to read from file: kubunut yadda yadda.iso"
<Guildenstern> wow... now I know why firefox always crashes.. my /home partition is full
<formating> lol
<Psycho_Sonic> "reason:data error (cyclic redundancy check)"
<Altin1>  how can i see if a particular application was installed or not?
<Altin1> i can't find it through alt+f2
<Psycho_Sonic> is it the file's problem, or the media?
<Guildenstern> fu
<Guildenstern> ls
<formating> I liked Xubuntu, but i wasnt able to run any game on it...
<Psycho_Sonic> um
<Psycho_Sonic> anyone know anything about my problem?
<formating> no sry
<Psycho_Sonic> just wondering about the burning problem
<OxDeadC0de> psycho_sonic whip out a cd-rw and try with that
<Psycho_Sonic> ok
<Psycho_Sonic> be back
<Psycho_Sonic> brb
<OxDeadC0de> psycho_sonic if it keeps doing that, probably bad d/l
<Psycho_Sonic> ok
<Psycho_Sonic> >
<Psycho_Sonic> :/
<Psycho_Sonic> well
<Psycho_Sonic> my cd's are Nexxtech
<Psycho_Sonic> i've never heard of them
<Psycho_Sonic> >_>
<formating> Does Kubuntu have Gnome or Kde or both?
<OxDeadC0de> just kde formating
<OxDeadC0de> but you can get gnome too..
<formating> Damn i like the Gnome interface
<Psycho_Sonic> Formating
<Guildenstern> the you should use Ubuntu
<Psycho_Sonic> that's the dif between Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<OxDeadC0de> i prefer kde4's as long as it's not going slow (only goes slow with kwin for me, compiz fixes it)
<formating> I guess Desktop wouldnt run well with 1,1 Ghz Cpu
<formating> Desktop effects i mean!
<erisdiscordia> what might be causing the pulseaudio applet to give me a series of 2 "connection failed invalid server" errors every time i try to access the volume manager?
<OxDeadC0de> formating depends on the video card, some nvidias are buggy and have the same symptoms as mine, while a lot of intel cards are really fast with kde4
<erisdiscordia> (with sound entirely failing to work)
<Altin1> where can you activate and deactive kwin?
<formating> I have Ati Radeon 7200 (32 mb ram)
<OxDeadC0de> erisdiscordia your pulseaudio server crashed, open a terminal and try "pulseaudio &"
<OxDeadC0de> altin1 since i have compiz-fusion installed I use fusion-icon to switch kwin and emerald
<erisdiscordia> OxDeadC0de: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87333/
<formating> So Ubuntu uses Gnome and Kubuntu Gnome? Which Desktop enviroment runs faster on older Pcs?
<formating> I mean Kubuntu uses Kde
<Guildenstern> yes and Xubnuntu uses XFCE
<compilerwriter> formating Gnome and Kde are a bit resource intensive.  If you have an older box I would suggest xbuntu.
<OxDeadC0de> erisdiscordia in a 10 second google search: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/223103
<genii> formating: For older boxes Xubuntu is probably the best of your available *buntu flavours
<erisdiscordia> OxDeadC0de: don'
<erisdiscordia> t talk 10 second google searches with me, i've been googling for 4 days :)
<erisdiscordia> not all this error though
<Altin1> ﻿OxDeadC0de: i'll give that a try, but if i understand well ... kwin is slower? is kwin the default effects that kde4 has?
<Guildenstern> has kde4 no auto-mounter for usb devices?
<formating> But with Xubuntu im not able to use all my potential, even if its not much
<OxDeadC0de> erosdoscordia what does syslog show when you reload alsa?
<compilerwriter> formating I personally prefer kde to gnome.  I am running it on an older box but it had a lot of memory for its time.
<OxDeadC0de> altin1: yes it's the default
<genii> formating: Next least-reource hog then is Gnome (regular Ubuntu)
<genii> formating: If your machine is extremely ancient you may want instead some linux that is specifically for this situation like Damn Small Linux  or PuppyLinux
<erisdiscordia> OxDeadC0de: although i've been trying to learn as fast as i can and still remember something from past false starts, i've only been on linux for about 5 days
<formating> I dont think i can handle some specialised Distri, cuz im extremly newb
<erisdiscordia> so i don't know how to reload
<genii> formating: I would suggest then to try first regular Ubuntu and see how it goes
<Guildenstern> so what's wrong with xubuntu?
<formating> Ok thx for the assist guys! Om Restartin my pc and stard downloadin Ubuntu 8.04
<OxDeadC0de> "/etc/init.d/alsa force-reload" erisdiscordia
<erisdiscordia> OxDeadC0de: here's the bash output for now
<erisdiscordia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/87339/
<erisdiscordia> i should note that i had to kind of violently install pulse-audio to get the applet to show up at all
<erisdiscordia> as per a page noting problems with pulseaudio in hardy and intrepid
<erisdiscordia> and should also note that sound has not worked for one minute since installation... doesn't work on a live cd either... 8.10
<erisdiscordia> fine in xp
<genii> erisdiscordia: Even though you are in /etc/init.d you are not running the file there. When you are issuing sudo alsa whatever   it's running the file alsa in likely /bin or wherever
<genii> erisdiscordia: Try sudo ./alsa whatever
<erisdiscordia> sudo ./alsa force-reload
<OxDeadC0de> Erisdiscordia what sound card do you have specifically?
<erisdiscordia> :D
<erisdiscordia> hda-intel
<erisdiscordia> OxDeadC0de: hda-intel
<OxDeadC0de> erisdiscordia "dmesg | grep hda"
<erisdiscordia> OxDeadC0de: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87344/
<erisdiscordia> perhaps interesting that it mentions an ALC883, my device name ends in 888
<gustavonarea> Hello
<gustavonarea> Am I the only who can't open kmail or kontact after upgrading from KDE 4.2 Beta 1 to Beta 2?
<DaSkreech> How did you upgrade?
<JontheEchidna> gustavonarea: apt-cache policy libakonadiprivate1 plz
<erisdiscordia> (genii: "sudo ./alsa force-reload" just gives me "sudo: ./alsa: command not found")
<gustavonarea> JontheEchidna: http://paste.chrisarndt.de/paste/1a6d12fb05084a54b636da778ddd32a7
<JontheEchidna> hmm, kmail works here
<JontheEchidna> and that version of akonadi should be good
<gustavonarea> DaSkreech: I just did `sudo apt-get update`, `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<gustavonarea> JontheEchidna: this is what I get: http://paste.chrisarndt.de/paste/84313f44ee01453f83a9a9eff2d83520
<genii> erisdiscordia: I think you might actually want there: sudo ./alsasound restart
<OxDeadC0de> genii he's probably in his home folder ./ is no good
<OxDeadC0de> directory* sry
<JontheEchidna> gustavonarea: apt-cache policy soprano
<erisdiscordia> OxDeadC0de, genii: prompt at the moment is erik@kzuk:/etc/init.d$
<JontheEchidna> wait, nevermind
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<OxDeadC0de> oh k
 * JontheEchidna doesn't know what could be wrong
<gustavonarea> JontheEchidna: W: Unable to locate package soprano
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<DaSkreech> gustavonarea: The blazes? when did that happen I tried that 2 hours ago
<JontheEchidna> nevermind about that one
<gustavonarea> DaSkreech: I just upgraded. It's been less than 10 min
<OxDeadC0de> gustavonarea lines 14-16 seem interesting to me from your paste
<gustavonarea> Should I install the "soprano" package?
<erisdiscordia> genii: sudo: ./alsasound: command not found :'(
<OxDeadC0de> i don't know, all I know from that is it's a failed policy-kit transaction
<JontheEchidna> gustavonarea: there isn't a soprano package, nevermind about that :P
<gustavonarea> JontheEchidna: ah, ok :)
<gustavonarea> Should I ask on #kde?
<JontheEchidna> no, might be a kubuntu problem
<OxDeadC0de> er sry not policy-kit but dbus ^^
<JontheEchidna> I am not sure what the problem is, and I can't investigate since the launchpad website is down
 * JontheEchidna thinks of something
<ubuntu_> hello ppl
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu_> hey daskreech where u from
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: The internet
<ubuntu_> you know what i mean
<ddfire> hi
<ddfire> please help
<jaegger> homeric powned
<ddfire> my control's key have been exchanged for example i need to press rigth control  + t to open new tab
<jussi01> !ot | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ngirard> Hi all, I have a plain vanilla 105-key french keyboard. After migrating from 8.04 to 8.10, the "down" key generates a 116 (Multi_key) event. How can I fix this ?
<gustavonarea> Say I have a mess in my KDE4 packages in Intrepid... what would be the best way to "reset it all"? Please don't tell me "do a fresh install"...
<ddfire> no one?????????????
<compilerwriter> ddfire it can be fixed in keyboard settings.  I am trying to remember how to get to at moment.
<DaSkreech> gustavonarea: dump KDE and reinstall
<gustavonarea> DaSkreech: How? Is there a package that I can remove and then install again?
<DaSkreech> gustavonarea: kdelibs5
<DaSkreech> All of KDE depends on it . Remove that and pretty much all of KDE goes away
<DaSkreech> Some packages KDE depends on remain but that's generally ok. Unless they are the ones giving problems :)
<DaSkreech> In which case just remove them
<gustavonarea> DaSkreech: OK, I'll log out to remove it... I'll be back once it's done...
 * dr_willis wonders how  Gustavonarea broke kde that badly...
<carlos> hello
<Turbo> hello
<DaSkreech> I don't think he did I just think he think he did
<DaSkreech>  assuming gustavonarea is a he
<derdui> Hi has anybody an idea, why under Intrepid my display is flimmering? but only when I use KD4.1 with gnome I have no problem
<dr_willis> sounds like a Compositing quirk/issue if other Window managers are ok.
<derdui> and what can i do, to solve that problem?
<ddfire> derdui: video card?
<derdui> its an intel, but i dont know the model
<rniamo> hi, i read there was an update to kopete in kde 4.2 to have msn support, i don't see it, where is it ?
<ddfire> derdui: update to the latest drivers
<ddfire> derdui: and aplay the change to X11
<derdui> ok, i have allready reinstalled kubuntu... but how to apply X11 ddfire
<ddfire> derdui: install the latest drivers not kubuntu
<derdui> ok, but where do i find the latest ones?
<ddfire> derdui: intel site?
<derdui> ah, oki:) now last question there was an order, to find out, the running hardware on a system... ddfire
<keres> how do you configure konversation to minimize once you press the close button?
<keres> minimize to the trey, i mean
<keres> tray*
<JontheEchidna> Settings -> Behavior -> General
<JontheEchidna> tick "enable system tray"
<keres> i don't have settings->behavior
<JontheEchidna> I meant from the configure konversatoin dialog
<keres> thank you :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<rniamo> how could i have msn into kopete ?
<zer0o> hi guys, trying to play alien arena without success, if launched from a terminal thats the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/87376/
<zer0o> why can't i play it?
<dr_willis> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dr_willis> I would guess you dont have the proper 3d drivers installed yet.
<marcelo> hu guys
<marcelo> maybe you can help me
<marcelo> since I installed KDE 4.2 beta, using the kubuntu.org approach, some plasmoids stopped working
<marcelo> I receive errors like this:
<marcelo> Could not find requested component: showdesktop
<marcelo> anybody has some tips about this problem ?
<derdui> ddfire: i have found out which video card i have, but on the intel page i read things with the ICH6 family, so i dont know wich i should install... because with lspci i see things with ICH6. but nothing that have to do with my graphics controller...
<zer0o> dr_willis: du think i should install the video drivers???
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dr_willis> zer0o,  err... if  you want 3d games going.. err.. Yes..
<dr_willis> zer0o,  tell the channel what video card you have.. is a good idea
<maliks> how do i get rid of gnome desktop from my installation?.......i just want to keep my kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: lspci | grep i vga will tell you
 * dr_willis will BBL
<ActionParsnip> !purekde | maliks
<ubottu> maliks: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<zer0o> dr_willis: im not such a stupid, ive got an nvidia and already installed the drivers correctly, infact im playing other 3d games, what's wrong with this one instead? thats my question dr...
<gab3> quick question - i have empty space on my hard drive, and i need to install windows there--
<gab3> how can i prevent it from overwriting the MBR, or alternatively, how do I prepare GRUB for that installation?
<ActionParsnip> gab3: you cant, you will need to reinstall grub to the mbr after
<ActionParsnip> !grub | gab3
<ubottu> gab3: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pppp> hola
<jimms> genii: you there mate?
<jimms> anyone help me get krecipes working?
<maliks> ActionParsnip: i did sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop but its still there
<zer0o> now no-one has anything to say eh eh eh
<ActionParsnip> maliks: thats a metapackage so that does nothing, read the link, it gives a big command to rip out ALL gnome apps
<ActionParsnip> !purekde | maliks
<ubottu> maliks: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<BluesKaj> zer0o, which nvidia card ?..gotta know before we can help
<zer0o> its a geforce 9600 gt but as i said i already installed the drivers and it perfectly works
<BluesKaj> not perfectly if itdoesn't do  3d
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: then wassup? If it works, don't fix it
<zer0o> rightfully said ActionParnsip
<zer0o> im going googling
<zer0o> hoping to find some better irony
<zer0o> bye
<BluesKaj> and if it works perfectly how are we supposed to help ?
 * BluesKaj shakes his head
<maliks> at the moment which desktop environment is better and stable kde4 or gnome?............or kde 3.5.**?
<Daisuke_Ido> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Colonel_Panic> For some reason I'm not ab le to see my sdb drive
<Colonel_Panic> it was mounted fine earlier, but now it seems to have disappeared
<Colonel_Panic> I rebooted twice, and it still doesn't show up
<Colonel_Panic> I recently reinstalled kubuntu 8.10
<Colonel_Panic> it was working fine until about an hour ago
<ActionParsnip> Colonel_Panic: sudo fdisk -l
<Colonel_Panic> ok it's showing up there
<ActionParsnip> maliks: i suggest fluxbox, minimal and slick
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: type mount
<ActionParsnip> maliks: but there is no better desktop than any, its all individual
<DaSkreech> mount | grep sdb
<Colonel_Panic> http://www.pastebin.ca/1288155
<Colonel_Panic> so why doesn't it show up inj /media/ ?
<Dragonath> Colonel_Panic: it's nout actually mounted I guess
<Dragonath> not*
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: It's not mounted?
<Dragonath> sometimes ubuntu fails to automount partitions
<Colonel_Panic> could it be an error in my /etc/fstab?
<DaSkreech> sudo mount -a
<Colonel_Panic> okay
<Colonel_Panic> it's still not seeing it
<DaSkreech> pastebin you fstab
<Colonel_Panic> http://www.pastebin.ca/1288164
<Colonel_Panic> it's not in there
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Where do you want it mounted?
<Colonel_Panic> sdb1
<DaSkreech> THat's what. Where do you want it
<Colonel_Panic> I want to mount it at /media/disk
<Colonel_Panic> or... /media/sdb1
<DaSkreech> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DaSkreech> Can you run sudo blkid and pastebin it
<Colonel_Panic> http://www.pastebin.ca/1288171
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: http://www.pastebin.ca/1288174
<Colonel_Panic> ok, I though I'd have to add something like that
<Colonel_Panic> lemme try it
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: You are going to need a /media/sdb1 directory to exist though
<DaSkreech>  There will be no HALmagic
<Colonel_Panic> it should exist...
<Colonel_Panic> let me try mounting the disk
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /media/sdb1 will do it
<Wampyre> Ello
<Wampyre> I's having the issues with my machine :(  I've installed a new(er) nVidia card, and Installed the driver, but now when the machine reboots, instead of kde, I get black screen, and flashing power light on my monitor.
<Wampyre> Help plz?
<Colonel_Panic> it's still saying the mount point does not exist
<Colonel_Panic> even tohugh I created it
<keres> what does -avz do in this syntax: http://pastebin.com/m790c8e3f
<Colonel_Panic> I did sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<Colonel_Panic> then a ls showed that it exists
<Colonel_Panic> ls
<Guest26714> hola que tal funciona 8.10
<keres> !kubuntu sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu sp
<keres> whats the language deal for spanish?
<keres> arg
<keres> !kubuntu espanol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu espanol
<Colonel_Panic> colonelpanic@colonelpanic:/media$ ls
<maliks> i seem to be having a problem with my xserver coz every time i login it goes to too high resoulution and i want to fix it on 1024*728somethin like it...........any help for me?
<Colonel_Panic> cdrom cdrom0 sdb1
<keres> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maliks> reconfiguring x!
<maliks> ! rencfigure x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rencfigure x
<Wampyre> maliks, I think i gots the same issue
<maliks> ! reconfigure x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure x
<Wampyre> I know you can type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Wampyre> That runs you through a setup wizard in which you can configure some things.
<Wampyre> But that's not working for me.
<BluesKaj> Wampyre, errors ?
<Colonel_Panic> can you look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Wampyre> I get no errors.  It tells me that it does not recognise my graphics card.
<BluesKaj> ok, which card do you have?
<Wampyre> If I set it to vesa then it works, but when I set it to nVidia it don't :(
<Wampyre> nVidia GF7300GT
<Colonel_Panic> DaSkreech: did you see my post? I mdir'd /media/sdb1 but it's still telling me the mount point does not exist
<BluesKaj> Wampyre, and which kubuntu version ?
<Wampyre> 7.10
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: sudo mount /media/sdb1
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Colonel_Panic> aha that said it's already mounted
<Colonel_Panic> thanks
<BluesKaj> Wampyre, open adept or your fav package manager and type in nvidia-glx-177 and install , or in the konsole : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<Wampyre> Couldn't find package
<chills> hey guys i installed ubuntu is there any way i can install kde aswell ?
<Bou> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Bou> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Dragnslcr> chills- easiest way is probably to install the kubuntu-dekstop package
<Bou> !kde |chills
<ubottu> chills: please see above
<chills> Dragnslcr, that wouldnt boot on my desktop cauz of the openchrome
<chills> thanks
<BluesKaj> chills, install kubuntu-desktop
<chills> yea
<chills> going to do that right now thanks :)
<Dragnslcr> Isn't that what I just said?
<chills> ah right no sorry i thought you meant install kubuntu from scratch
<Bou> =)
<BluesKaj> Wampyre, or better still install : nvidia-glx-new
<chills> so this way i would need to change the login only ?
<Bou> chills: yes
<BluesKaj> chills, nope just kubuntu-desktop
<Bou> chills: you will have the choice at login between Gnome and KDE
<chills> okay and i compiled openchrome for my vga is there anyway i can test if it supports 3d
<Wampyre> is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<BluesKaj> Wampyre, which one is referred to by ??
<keres> will lines 7 and 8 of http://pastebin.com/m1b268ad0 (my fstab) mount my secondary HDD without format or errors?
<gianni> ciao donne
<gianni> ma ce nessuno
<Wampyre> It says: Package nvidia-glx-new is not available, but is referred to by another package. | This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source | E: Package nvidia-glx-new has no installation candidate
#kubuntu 2008-12-18
<Wampyre> And that's ALL it says.  NO cross reference is given :(
<BluesKaj> Wampyre, look in adept for version nvdia 100.14.19 or 1.0.9639, or 1.0.7185
<BluesKaj> err nvidia
<chills> hey guys i just installed it but i think it didnt work out right
<chills> i tried to login it crashed
<chills> how can i remove the kubuntu desktop package completly and reinstall it
<chills> apt-get remove just deletes like 4kb
<BluesKaj> chills, then it isn't installed
<chills> BluesKaj, yea how do i remove it completely
<Bou> read again
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<chills> autoremove is working
<chills> thanks now to install
<chills> nah damn it again did the same thing.
<BluesKaj> then you didn't install  it properly in the first place
<chills> yea i know how do i remove it properly
<isaacj87> So, what does everyone think of KDE 4.2 Beta 2?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: that wont work, you need the command from !puregnome
<ActionParsnip> isaacj87: flakey
<isaacj87> ActionParsnip: flakey? How so?
<BluesKaj> chills , try this : sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<chills> says 49k will be removed
<isaacj87> BluesKaj: I've tried that before. It only removes the meta-package and doesn't catch all the other ones :(
<ActionParsnip> isaacj87: just seems to chew ram and slow down lots, i switched back to kde 4.1 + fluxbox and had zero issues
<BluesKaj> isaacj87, do you know how to remove it then ?
<isaacj87> ActionParsnip: I've noticed that it's a little slower than KDE 4.2 Beta 1...Hmm, I thought it was my imagination
<ActionParsnip> isaacj87: i have 512Mb free when running my normal apps, under kde 4.2 + amarok 2 i had 8Mb
<isaacj87> BluesKaj: Apparently, this should do it...http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<isaacj87> BluesKaj: It has to be done manually
<BluesKaj> isaacj87, check this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205002
<chills> yea but mine breaks done cauz i dont have most of the packages installed
<BluesKaj> chills  try to install it like this: sudo aptitude update&&sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<chills> k doing it now.
<chills> says done.
<isaacj87> ActionParsnip: Hmm, my RAM usage isn't nearly as rough as yours, but Beta 2 does feel slightly clunkier than 4.1/beta 2
<isaacj87> ActionParsnip: Beta 1*
<BluesKaj> there's a few small graphics hitches with kde4.2 , but nothing serious ...konq crashes now and then but doesn't seem create any probs
<BluesKaj> beta 2
<isaacj87> BluesKaj: Ah, you noticed the konq crashes. I'm not too concerned about it...I'm sure the KDE devs will have everything worked out in time for release
<ActionParsnip> isaacj87: im sticking to kde4.1 + fluxbox til its released
<BluesKaj> isaacj87, and I'm running compiz/emerald as well , so I'm fairly happy with it so far
<COMMODORE64> ha. finally.
<COMMODORE64> ^^
<isaacj87> BluesKaj: I've been meaning to switch back over to CF (it's solid as a rock), but I'm too caught up in the Bespin theme :P
<isaacj87> BluesKaj: Gotta have my uniformity! So, I'm stuck using Kwin til someone makes a Bespin emerald
<ActionParsnip> isaacj87: cf?
 * BluesKaj checks out Bespin theme
<isaacj87> ActionParsnip: Sorry, Compiz Fusion
<ActionParsnip> yuk
<isaacj87> BluesKaj: It's great. It's being developed by a former Oxygen style dev. It's fully configurable and really shows off what Qt4 can do.
<BluesKaj> not real crazy about the look ...to each his own i guess :)
<isaacj87> BluesKaj: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3147/3098231307_4ab9ee9bf2_o.png
<isaacj87> BluesKaj: Definitely :) Gotta love linux
<BluesKaj> isaacj87, yup, agreed
<ActionParsnip> isaacj87: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/desktop.jpg?t=1229560439
<ActionParsnip> isaacj87: it is christmas after all
<PSiL0> hey, which mozilla plugin do you guys use to view embedded videos in firefox?
<PSiL0> mplayer?
<PSiL0> kplayer?
<PSiL0> vlc?
<isaacj87> ActionParsnip: nice :)
<ActionParsnip> isaacj87: fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> PSiL0: mplayer here
<PSiL0> yeah, it seems like that is the one that works the nicest... although, there are instances with screenflickering (w/ desktop effects on).  If I set the output to xv11 (I think), then I cannot resize the video simply by dragging the window
<PSiL0> mozilla-vlc-plugin is a no go
<adam> hi
<Guest74214> just tetsing
<Guest74214> Goodbye
<ryan__> hello - is using ext3 filesystem safe? i bought a new Harddisk but after two weeks the drive cant be detected at times
<ryan__> and when i give the drive a little shake i hear a 'tick' sound? is the drive still fine?
<mister-tea> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<mister-tea> you are not supposed to shake a hd
<ryan__> its just mild shake
<shprits> how to instal flash player on kubuntu?
<mister-tea> at least not until the heads are locked
<ActionParsnip> mister-tea: you can if its solid state ;)
<mister-tea> true
<BluesKaj> TVTime, BBL
<mister-tea> shprits: what version kubuntu?
<shprits> 6,10
<ryan__> i may need to return the hdd to the store then
<mister-tea> 6.10 ?
<ryan__> it is still covered by the warranty
<shprits> yep
<mister-tea> do you mean 8.10?
<ryan__> i also had a problem installing flash in kubuntu 8.10
<shprits> im a windos user but just founded a linux cd and instaled it to see wtfck is linux
<ryan__> what i did is i installed the firefox offered by mozilla
<ryan__> and then the flash player
<shprits> mister-tea: 6,10
<ryan__> and it worked
<mister-tea> I am on 8.04 and went to adobe downloaded the deb and installed via gdebi
<shprits> in instalation guide is writed the same thing
<shprits> but doesnt works
<mister-tea> ryan__:  I'm not familier with the older versions
<mister-tea> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ryan__> im using 8.04 sorry not familiar with older versions too
<mister-tea> I installed that way last night as I described above
<shprits> so 8.04 is a good version?Ş)
<mister-tea> are you trying to access you tube?
<shprits> yep
<shprits> but without a flash player its imposible
<mister-tea> shprits: they are all good ...just some are still supported
<shprits> what do you mean suported?
<mister-tea> !6.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<mister-tea> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ryan__> how can i check my hard disk 'health' ?
<ryan__> like seeing bad sectors ..etc
<mister-tea> memtest?
<mister-tea> s/b a choice in the grub menu
<shprits> where are you from?
<mister-tea> me?
<shprits> yeap
<mister-tea> upstate NY
<ryan__> are there anymore tools to check HD ?
<mister-tea> I'm sure check in synaptic
<shprits> new york? and whats the percent  of people using linux instead of windows ar macintosh?
<mister-tea> idk
<mister-tea> I'm not interested in what others have just in the performance that I have
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: fsck
<ryan__> tried that
<ryan__> and it did fixed the problem
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: or get the ultimatebootcd and you will be able to test the drive with the manufacturers tool
<mister-tea> shprits: I got on linux when I was recovering from yet another windows crash
<shprits> i heard that linux doesnt have problems like crash
<ActionParsnip> shprits: all OSs can crash
<mister-tea> thats why I'm stilll on it
<ryan__> when i bought a new hard disk i installed linux immediately because i heard the ext3 filesystem doesnt mess up the hdd
<ActionParsnip> shprits: its software
<ryan__> unlike windows where it 'scatters the sectors'
<shprits> but where am i from if 1 or 2 % of population thats using pc is using linux rest using windows
<ryan__> is this true?
<mister-tea> 90% of people use windows ... that doesn't make it good just popular
<ryan__> what is popular is not always right
<coppro> is there any way to make Firefox not use native widgets? form elements don't render correctly and look generally ugly with my Firefox theme
<mister-tea> linux use is increasing unlike windows
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: indeed
<shprits> so how can i get a 8,04 version?
<ActionParsnip> shprits: download the iso
<mister-tea> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Berzerker> I'm having a problem with Nvidia settings: when I try to write the changes to the X Config file, it says it was unable to create a backup of the xorg.conf file
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: are you running kdesudo nvidia-settings
<mister-tea> shprits: just download the iso burn a cd and install
<shprits> mister-tea:  where from?
<Berzerker> I assumed I had to run it with admin privs, just didn't know how, thanks
<shprits> to download it?
<mister-tea> did you see the link ubbottu posted?
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip: Also, how do I get the wallpaper to appear on the second screen?
<ryan__> dual monitor setting
<shprits> now yes
<mister-tea> k
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | Berzerker
<ubottu> Berzerker: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<geiseri> hrm... does ubuntu in general run on a i486 compatible CPU?  or is it i686 only
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip: That doesn't really tel me anything
<mister-tea> shprits: I don't reccomend an inexperienced user to go to 8.10 but it is available
<ryan__> it runs on both
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: ive not used dual head, infact i have fewer heads than systems ;)
<geiseri> your sure?  they dont have something like glibc compiled for i686 only
 * mister-tea feels above his neck...
<Berzerker> ActionParsnip: lol ok, I'm also having a problem with sound. how can I test it?
<geiseri> ryan__: the reason i ask is because im on a 486 compatible processor with no FPU and i cannot get it to boot
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: lspci will show the sound device
<ActionParsnip> Berzerker: websearch from there
<igor> uia
<igor> algum brasileiro ai
<mister-tea> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<igor> uiaa
<igor> fui
<shprits> mister-tea:  why dont you recomend 8,10?
<mister-tea> it's new and not as stable yet
<ryan__> yes - and i just hated the flashy kde 4
<mister-tea> if you encounter a problem you will not likely know how to fix it
<shprits> iasna
<ImLiz> hello room, I want to install virtualbox in kubuntu but in the virtualbox downloads site, only ubuntu is listed, will that work??
<saki> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<mister-tea> ?
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: run kde4 with fluxbox, no more flashiness
<shprits> mean understand
<ActionParsnip>  ImLiz: its the same thing
<ryan__> i dont plan to run kde 4 - more of like an old school guy
<shprits> well the only thing i have to do is to instal 8,04 and to see what is so dificult in using linux
<ActionParsnip> ImLiz: why not do: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ryan__> ImLiz : virtualbox will work in kubuntu
<ImLiz> ActionParsnip: Isn't ose the open source edition?
<ryan__> the only problem in vb is the video graphics is just limited to 8mb
<ActionParsnip> ImLiz: virtualbox is an open source project
<ryan__> so you cant really play games like counterstrike :D
<ImLiz> Oh good to know ryan :)
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-ose | ImLiz
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-dfsg-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6137 kB, installed size 20720 kB
<ImLiz> ActionParsnip: yes but I mean there's the  option to download vb2.1.0 and then there's vb ose which it states thats  for companies and enterprises
<ryan__> use the one in the repo
<ryan__> its working fine
<ImLiz> cool, will do then
<ImLiz> Thanks for the info ActionParsnip and ryan :)
<mister-tea> what are you trying to do
<mister-tea> with vb
<ImLiz> create an xp virtual machine
<mister-tea> why not use wine?
<ActionParsnip> mister-tea: nice
<ryan__> for me i used vb to tests websites in fkcing IE
<ImLiz> wine doesn't support everything
<ryan__> i reallly , really really hate IE!
<mister-tea> ryan__:  I have ie6 for linux
<mister-tea> runs in wine
<ryan__> the one withe the inverted e logo?
<ImLiz> I don't use ie at all
<shprits> whats the difference between ubuntu , kubuntu, edubuntu?
<mister-tea> ImLiz:  true
<ryan__> me neither -
<ryan__> but majority of users are still blind
<FM2n> whats upppppppppppppp
<ryan__> theyre still in IE
<mister-tea> I have to for tests on windows
<ImLiz> I have lnteractive language cd's that dont run in kubuntu
<FM2n> i finally got ubuntu installed
<FM2n> and fully configured!
<FM2n> yay
<ActionParsnip> shprits: ubuntu uses gnome for desktop and metacity for window manager, kubuntu uses kde and kwin, edubuntu has a load of educational apps and uses gnome + metacity (afaik)
<ActionParsnip> FM2n: wtg
<ryan__> linus torvalds loves kde !
<ryan__> :D
<linux_> hum
<ryan__> and indeed, kde is powerful and simple enough
<mister-tea> shprits: ubuntu is gnome based kubuntu is kde based and edubuntu is for educators
 * ActionParsnip loves kde but hates kwin
<ActionParsnip> shprits: its essentially the same OS undrneath and you can install any apps from the other *buntus
<mister-tea> thanks sved me typing
<ActionParsnip> shprits: its just whats installed by default thats different
<ActionParsnip> shprits: you can also run kde apps in gnome but you'll install the qt libs it needs
 * mister-tea sees that zoom right over his head
<ImLiz> glad that's clear, wasn't too sure on installing apps from the other buntus  :)
<saki> ImLiz, it is all the same, just different base packages installed.
<shprits> guys what do i have to instal after i instal a linux?
<shprits> some drivers , programs?
<dr_willis> shprits,   programs ?  depends on what you want to do...
<dr_willis> video card drivesr, wireless drivers.. is about all the extras i do..
<shprits> home use
<shprits> music , video , games, internet
<dr_willis> and 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' to grab flash/java and other bits
<dr_willis> shprits,  so  your 'use' is ratehr vague and basically means 'everything' :)
<ImLiz> Thanks to all again :)
<shprits> dr_willis:  not programing
<shprits> Ş)
<saki> shprits, well, I'd install Amarok + codecs, vlc + codecs, and wine.
<shprits> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<shprits> ok
<saki> If they're not already installed, but that is personal preference.
<mister-tea> aramok should come with the install
<mister-tea> ryan__: it's an e in a wine glass
<ryan__> i've used that
<ryan__> and it doest work quite well with gif, png et
<ryan__> *etc
<mister-tea> I use it to take my cert tests for windows
<mister-tea> ironic huh?
<faydriss> !kwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin
<COMMODORE64> anyway
<COMMODORE64> Here i am
<COMMODORE64> With this stupid iwlwifi thingy
<ActionParsnip> mister-tea: i though it did.
<mister-tea> did with mine
<COMMODORE64> I runs 8.10 on dual booting with vista, and i installed kubuntu properly, and then next thing i tried to install the wireless socket file, it gave out error that it didnt like the version
<mister-tea> ActionParsnip: when you said nice earlier was that real or sarcastic?
<ActionParsnip> mister-tea: was a sincere praise for a good suggestion running wine instead of vm
<mister-tea> kool thanks
<ActionParsnip> COMMODORE64: socket file?
<COMMODORE64> so i used tar xvf iwlwifi-4965-ucode-228.57.2.23.tgz from Documents, it expanded to a three files without any problem, and the next is I tried to use cp iwlwifi-4965-ucode-228.57.2.23 it gave out some weird error
<COMMODORE64> it says it cannot process because i have a short files.
<COMMODORE64> it's sorry it was backports
<COMMODORE64> linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic_2.6.27.9.13_i386.deb
<COMMODORE64> i was reading 8.10 faq, and it says the kernel is having problem with intel wifi 4965AGN card.
<COMMODORE64> by the way, that's for my laptop.
<COMMODORE64> and beside, after i used the cp, i can't even use the make all and make install
<ActionParsnip> COMMODORE64: I'd use ndiswrapper + xp32 OR xp64 driver until the bug is resolved
<ActionParsnip> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=2753&DwnldID=10315
<ActionParsnip> ah
<COMMODORE64> sorry ActionParsnip
<COMMODORE64> I got disconnected, did you said something after i asked about the steps?
<ActionParsnip> try: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=2753&DwnldID=10315
<ActionParsnip> COMMODORE64: or use ndiswrapper + xp driver matching you linux architecture
<COMMODORE64> How can i do that, ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | COMMODORE64
<ubottu> COMMODORE64: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<COMMODORE64> and about the architecture?
<ryan__> if i replace my motherboard, will my linux installation still run?
<ryan__> or do i need to reinstall linux?
<mister-tea> linux is installed in the hd
<COMMODORE64> .:20·48·02:. «ActionParsnip» COMMODORE64: or use ndiswrapper + xp driver matching you linux architecture < Thanks. I'll give it a try.
<habkoer> virus in linux?help
<mot_> any idea if there's msn support in kopete in kde 4.2 beta 2?
<bobesponja> mot_: yes there is
<mot_> is webcam support back as well?
<ryan__> mister-tea : yes linux is installed on hd
<ryan__> and i think im replacing my mobo
<joh6nn> anyone know why my update notifier might have stopped running at login, and how i can get it back?
<mister-tea> not the motherboard
<ryan__> reinstall?
<mister-tea> assuming your system is plug and play probably not
<mister-tea> I have swapped hd with linux installed to different systems and they run
<joh6nn> i've done that many times
<joh6nn> occasionally need to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that's it
<mister-tea> they have always recognised the new mobo
<ryan__> cool!
<ryan__> thanks!
<mot_> how can i tell what ports a program is listening on?
<mot_> i'm not sure which ports to forward to msn webcam support in kopete in kde 4.2b2
<ActionParsnip> mot_: netstat -a | grep <app name>
<COMMODORE64> ActionParsnip, any idea if 8.10 is supporting the bluetooth atm?
<ActionParsnip> yeah should be, sudo apt-get install kbluetooth
<COMMODORE64> it's for Dell Truemobile 355
<COMMODORE64> and i wasnt sure which one to get
<mot_> hmm
<COMMODORE64> which drivers i should get*
<mot_> i don't think there's webcam support in msn in kopete in kde 4.2 beta 2
<mot_> there's no icons or actions in the toolbars to send/receive webcam
<COMMODORE64> o.o
<mot_> anybody got any experience with this?
<COMMODORE64> i'm running KDE 4.1
<mot_> hmm
<mister-tea> mot: ask again
<JontheEchidna> COMMODORE64: kbluetooth is not working yet in 8.10
<COMMODORE64> All right Jon, thank you/.
<COMMODORE64> I will be back tonight with further driver questions
<ActionParsnip> JontheEchidna: what is used now?
<wastrel> hi
<wastrel> i'm switching to kde4 right now
<joh6nn> anyone know why my update notifier might have stopped running at login, and how i can get it back?
<wastrel> is kubuntu-desktop kde4 now on intrepix
<joh6nn> wastrel: ?
<dr_willis>  8.10 uses kde4 yes.
<JontheEchidna> ActionParsnip: the gnome client, or no bluetooth at all
<ActionParsnip> wow seriously :(
<ActionParsnip> LAAAAAAAAAAME
<mattholly> just wondering if any one has used wiifrii on kubuntu 8.10 and had it work
<joh6nn> don't even know what it is; sorry.
<mattholly> damn cause the only distro i got it to work on is lin/freespire
<mattholly> ok next question can i customize the task bars in ubunt to show everything in one bar at the botom?
<snarkster> im having a hard time amarok-kde4 where has it moved to?
<SilentDis> hello, looking for a simple bandwidth monitor for the CLI.  something to keep up on my lappy while i'm doing other stuff on my desktop (preferrably low bandwidth itself, i'll be running it over SSH)
<wastrel> ntop
<SilentDis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11 (intrepid), package size 4442 kB, installed size 14904 kB
<SilentDis> mmm, not looking for a browser module.  would prefer a simple CLI interface, but i can give that a try
<wastrel> iptraf rather
<wastrel> ntop yes web iface sorry
<wastrel> iptraf is cli
<SilentDis> !info iptraf
<ubottu> iptraf (source: iptraf): Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-6 (intrepid), package size 161 kB, installed size 744 kB
<SilentDis> rock on, thanks!
<matt_d> ey
<matt_d> got a huge problem guys
<matt_d> i installed grub 2 thourgh sudo apt-get install grub2
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matt_d> and it deleted grub (version 1)
<matt_d> and now i cant boot into my kubuntu partition
<matt_d> im ony my windows xp partition
<matt_d> what cna i do
<matt_d> grub menu opens up but kubuntu wont load, says its incorrect/unavailable or something
<matt_d> only windows opens
<genii> matt_d: Do you have a livecd around?
<matt_d> no, sorry
<joh6nn> i'd say supergrub disk
<matt_d> i have the option to use the command line in the grub menu, i was thinking we could use that
<joh6nn> matt_d: i'd say you'd be better off trying www.supergrubdisk.org
<genii> matt_d: When it installed grub2 did it ask any questions of you like what disk to install to, etc?
<matt_d> joh6nn: im actually not around any cds/dvds
<joh6nn> ah.  :(
<matt_d> genii: i dont think so, it asked something about my older menus.list
<joh6nn> flash drive?
<genii> matt_d: The problem is it's nearly impossible to fix linux bootloader problems from inside Windows
<matt_d> joh6nn: i actually have my external hard disk here, its got a lot of stuff in it though
<genii> matt_d: So something like grub bootdisk, or livecd or something is pretty much required
<matt_d> genii: cant i enter kubuntu through the command line in grub
<matt_d> ?
<joh6nn> matt_d: you can try, but it can be difficult to navigate
<matt_d> joh6nn: what do you mean? i meant something like enter a command line and kubuntu would load
<genii> matt_d: If you did something like install grub bootloader onto a subpartition for instance, it will never load
<joh6nn> matt_d: yeah, but the command you enter can be complicated
<matt_d> joh6nn: how complicated
<joh6nn> complicated enough that i'd rather use a livecd, given the choice
<matt_d> joh6nn: since i dont have that livecd option right now
<matt_d> joh6nn: how about i install a bootloader for windows
<joh6nn> basically, what you're gonna have to try and do, with the aid of the "help" command, is figure out which command tells what you partitions are available
<joh6nn> is there a windows partition on there?
<matt_d> what do you mean
<matt_d> yes
<matt_d> im on windows right now
<matt_d> my hd on this laptop is divided into kubuntu and windows xp
<matt_d> actually
<matt_d> its divided in 3
<matt_d> windows xp, kubuntu and in 5gb i store these recovery files
<joh6nn> oh, so it's dual boot; sorry, i thought you were on a different computer
<joh6nn> installing the windows bootloader is unlikely to help
<wikki> kubuntu!
<matt_d> yup its a dual boot
<matt_d> why is it unlikely to help?
<matt_d> once i get to kubuntu i can install grub back
<joh6nn> because if you managed to get into windows, then the windows bootloader is already working
<joh6nn> and the windows bootloader, as far as i know, won't let you boot other OSes
<wikki> is there a way to switch switch between kde and gnome?
<wikki> i run regular ubuntu
<matt_d> joh6nn: ok then
<joh6nn> wikki: yes, you can install them side by side, and switch back and forth
<wikki> how do you get kde installed?
<joh6nn> wikki: just install kubuntu-desktop; that should install everything else you need, i think
<wikki> then just log out and use the picker with gdm or somethign like that?
<joh6nn> yep
<joh6nn> matt_d: there's a help command in grub, which will tell you what commands are available, and what their syntax is
<wikki> sounds easy enough
<joh6nn> so if you go into grub, you can try and work out what you need to do
<joh6nn> but it won't be easy
<wikki> wonder how long this will take
<wastrel> how do i set a keyboard shortcut to launch a terminal?
<joh6nn> wikki: at a guess, 35 minutes
<wikki> why 35 and not 30?
<wikki> says 2 minutes to finish the download
<rxscabin> hello
<wikki> is kde pretty lean?  gnome seems to be getting bloated
<jedix> neither is lean
<rxscabin> simple question I have
<jedix> but it's not bad.
<joh6nn> wastrel: right-click on the K-Menu, go to Menu-Editor, and from there, find the terminal you want.  once you've found it, there should be an option available for key codes
<joh6nn> wikki: meh.  it's so so.  if you want lean, you'll be more interested in say xfce
<wikki> well I don't want that lean
<joh6nn> clearly, i like it, or i wouldn't be here, but i'm not interested in lean.
<joh6nn> i'm interested in robust
<rxscabin> will kubuntu run on hp nx6325 laptop?
<Psi-Jack> Okay, what's adduser -r / --system do? It's not mentioned in the manpage at all.
<isaacj87> wikki: I agree with jedix, they feel about the same. I appreciate KDE's look, polish, feel, and integration over Gnome's.
<joh6nn> rxscabin: best way to find out would be to download the CD and try it; you can test it first without having to install it
<jedix> xfce, fluxbox..
<rxscabin> thanks should of thought of that
<rxscabin> bye
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: what're you trying to do?
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: Add a server user/group account for resin.
<wikki> I really just want to piss off my wife by making the computer look differnet again :)
<isaacj87> joh6nn: probably should of mentioned that he needs the amd64 iso lol
<wastrel> joh6nn: thanks yes there's an option there but it doesn't seem to work.
<joh6nn> isaacj87: heh. if i'd known, i would have
<wastrel> i set a shortcut but it's not doing anything.  do i have to relog or something?
<isaacj87> joh6nn: meh, he'll find out soon enough ;)
<joh6nn> isaacj87: not my job to know everything about every laptop. :/
<isaacj87> joh6nn: what?! i thought it was! ;)
<wikki> done!
<Psi-Jack> So, what does adduser's -r / --system do?
<matt_d> joh6nn: whats the help command?
<wikki> that was quick
<wikki> brb
<joh6nn> matt_d: "help" . :)
<jedix> amd64 will run i386
<joh6nn> wikki: really? that fast? what's your connection speed?
<keres> what is the syntax to backup a file?
<Psi-Jack> cp -a ?
<Psi-Jack> heh
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: as far as i can tell based on the man, adduser -r / --system would just fail
<joh6nn> doesn't look like valid syntax to me
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: adduser --help, shows it exists.
<Psi-Jack> It's Ubuntu-specific.
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: doesn't show a -r ...
<joh6nn> also, from what i can see, --system should be the first argument
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: You using 8.10 or earlier?
<Psi-Jack> -r, --system                  create a system account
<joh6nn> 8.10
<jedix> I see no -r in 8.10
<jedix> --system is there
<joh6nn> OHHHHHH
<roxyta> que es to?
<joh6nn> you're not saying "adduser -r / --system"
<roxyta> hello?
<joh6nn> you mean -r AKA --system
<wikki> well that worked
<Psi-Jack> No. It's -r -OR- --system ;)
<wikki> what is the terminal program?
<joh6nn> yeah, i gotcha
<wikki> somehow I got gnometerm
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> wikki: konsole for KDE
<joh6nn> --system doesn't create a user directory in /home
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: Aha! Perfect. Why the frack isn't this documented in the manpage? LOL
<hpladds> Howto change the time format from 24 hr to AM PM in KDE 4.1?
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: you might want to check that if you can, but that'd be my expectation
<Psi-Jack> hpladds: KDE Menu, System Settings, Regional settings.
<wastrel> time and date, change the time format <3
<wastrel> just finished doing thatn
<wastrel> now i have to relog
<roxyta> :3
<roxyta> xd
<roxyta> I AM CHILEAN
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: yeah, check out the options to --system: "[--no-create-home]"
<wikki> this is going to take some getting used to
<joh6nn> wikki: are you using 8.10?
<wikki> yes
<joh6nn> i wouldn't recommend trying to make the switch to KDE for the first time on 8.10
<joh6nn> it's not fully stable
<hpladds> Psi-Jack: Thanks, I kept looking under time & date
<wikki> :)
<isaacj87> Psi-Jack: Thanks, I was wondering where that went as well.
<Psi-Jack> I find 8.10 VERY stable with KDE
<wikki> liveing on the edge
<isaacj87> Psi-Jack: Have you updated to KDE 4.2 Beta 2?
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: i crash fairly regularly. :/
<Psi-Jack> isaacj87: Yeah. heh. I just installed Cuacho Resin Pro.
<Psi-Jack> isaacj87: Hell no! That's not part of 8.10 official.
<joh6nn> anyone know why my update notifier might have stopped running at login, and how i can get it back?
<isaacj87> Psi-Jack: ?! It's even better than KDE 4.1
<Psi-Jack> If you go unsupported, yes, obviously it will not be stable. ;)
<roxyta> i am using 8.10
<isaacj87> Psi-Jack: Running and lovin' it man
<Psi-Jack> I won't ever do KDE beta again.
<Psi-Jack> Keyword: Again
<wikki> wow, amarok looks so pretty in kde
<isaacj87> Psi-Jack: Burned badly huh?
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: Do you know the nature of why it's crashing?
<Psi-Jack> isaacj87: Yeah. :)
<wikki> something doesn't seem right though
<Psi-Jack> isaacj87: Kinda like why I will never go reiserfs again.
<wikki> windows are jerky when i move them around
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: nope, no clue.  i know it's a kernel panic, but i don't know what causes it.
<Psi-Jack> When the filesystem starts knawing on itself in front of you making files completely useless and you can't even delete them, there's a problem.
<isaacj87> wikki: Do you have a Nvidia card?
<wikki> no
<joh6nn> i've been trying to narrow it down, but so far, no luck
<wikki> intel
<isaacj87> wikki: Strange. Which one?
<wikki> 945 I think
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<isaacj87> wikki: Sorry, I don't see it up there, what version of KDE are you running?
<wikki> 4.1
<joh6nn> wikki: may need to turn the special effects off.  System Settings, Desktop
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: 32 bit on a dual-core laptop
<Psi-Jack> Hmmmm. laptop..
<joh6nn> so i think technically, i'm running 32 bit on a 64 bit processor, but i'm not sure if all dual-core chips are 64 bit, or just some
<Psi-Jack> That can make a huge difference.
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: You can't mix a 64bit and 32bit core together in the same CPU. ;)
<wastrel> core duo are 32
<wastrel> core 2 duo are 64
<isaacj87> wikki: Yeah, you might have to try what joh6nn suggested. I have an intel i915, and I've tweaked the desktop effects a little. It runs fairly smoothly. Turn off direct rendering and adjust the Texture Filtering to "Nearest"
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: yeah, not what i meant
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh
<Psi-Jack> Yes, Now I see.
<wikki> yeah, that seemed to help
<wastrel> yeah 4.1 release is a resource hog in my intrepix
<wikki> kde crashed when I made the chagnes
<wikki> or atleast it logged me right out
<wikki> :)
<joh6nn> hehe
<Psi-Jack> There were no dual-core 32bit CPUs.
<wastrel> sluggish imma have to make some changes for it to be tolerable
<isaacj87> wikki: Yeah, that happened to me too :P
<Psi-Jack> They only had dual-CPU, full CPUs, 1 core.
<joh6nn> wikki: like i said, maybe not the best release to try KDE on. :)
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: good to know.  that settles it then. i'm running 32 bit, on a 64 bit processor then.  for whatever difference that makes
<Psi-Jack> I find 8.10 to be very well done.
<isaacj87> So, we know that Psi-Jack isn't using Beta2, who here is?
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: Intel or AMD?
<wastrel> Psi-Jack: core duo are 32 bit  "Core
<Psi-Jack> wastrel: core duo means 2 CPUs.
<wastrel> The Core brand refers to Intel's 32-bit mobile dual-core x86 CPUs that derived from the Pentium M branded processors
<wastrel> from wiki
<Psi-Jack> hmmm
<wikki> hmm, ipod won't eject
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: intel
<at> hey everyone just installed Xubuntu on a dell m90 precision and having some problems with wireless card
<isaacj87> at: What card is it?
<wastrel> Psi-Jack: i just got bit on the ass by this prob at work :]
<wastrel> so it's fresh in my mind
<Psi-Jack> wastrel: Heh.
<Psi-Jack> I'm still rubbing my eyes to wake my arse up again. ;)
<at> i plugged it in to my router and didnt have a problem-- in the hardware drivers it found Broadcom STA wireless driver , i installed it, but it doesnt seem to be finding any wireless networks
<keres> is there a risk when forcing a partition in fstab?
<joh6nn> at: depending on what problem you've got, you might be better off in #xubuntu
<keres> a risk that files may be corrupt or deleted?
<joh6nn> keres: pretty much, when you force something, there's a risk. :/
<at> ok thanks john
<keres> joh6nn: how much?
<Adola> Can someone help me with this?
<keres> joh6nn: are you familiar with fstab?
<Adola> http://www.mumbles-project.org/plugins/
<joh6nn> depends.  what kind of file system, what kernel, etc. etc.
<Adola> I'm scared to tackle it alone.
<wikki> oh, that's weird, it unmounts the ipod, but the ipod doesn't notice
<joh6nn> keres: a little.  wouldn't say i'm an expert
<Adola> (I'm needing Kopete to work With AmaroK)
<wikki> is that the way it normally works? anyone else got an ipod?
<Psi-Jack> The one thing I am kinda annoyed about though is it almost seems like KDE doesn't like working fully with OSS properly.
<keres> joh6nn: it's a non-OS ntfs HDD i use to back up files between linux installs
<keres> with a bunch of real important data on it
<isaacj87> Adola: Could you be more specific?
<Psi-Jack> And I will never EVER use ALSA again if I can avoid it 100%
<joh6nn> keres: why's it formatted ntfs?  got a windows install somewhere?
<keres> joh6nn: i used it as a back up when i had a windows install, but the HDD itself doesn't have an OS installed
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: er; OSS is dead and unmaintained, isn't it?
<Adola> isaacj87 : Yes, that site has a "Scripit" To make Kopete "talk" with AmaroK so I can send out my media info to my contacts.
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: Wrong.
<at> john i actually did mean kubuntu
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: 4Front opensourced OSS4 after all this time. ;)
<keres> joh6nn: and the guy who sent me a modified fstab set it as ntfs instead of what i set it as ntfs-3g
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: wow. did not know that.
<snarkster> anyone in here a phonon guru?
<wikki> ok time for bed
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: Neither did I till I looked it up, cause I fracking hate ALSA. Always have.
<wikki> this file manage is where it's at
<snarkster> ive got a machine that will just not make sound with amarok and i think its phonon issue with the sound card.
<Adola> Wait...I'm terribly sorry...That isn't for Kopete...
<Adola> I'm osrry
<joh6nn> keres: ntfs is what the kernel supports.  ntfs-3g is only available once you login as a user, as far as i know.
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn:  There's a movement going on to bring OSS back to Linux. All this crap about various different sound architextures has gone far too far in the linux community.
<joh6nn> so it wouldn't be valid in fstab
<isaacj87> Adola: FYI, Kopete has something similar to that built in
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: i hear that.  but the problem is, OSS is YASS; how're we gonna convince the alsa developers to move to OSS?
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: First, it was just oss, then hardware companies of CHEAP sound cards, mostly on-boards, started removing the hardware-level mixing support.. Suddenly esd and arts came out as two software-based sound mixers..
<keres> joh6nn: whenever is set my syntax in fstab to '/dev/sdb1	/media/windows ntfs-3g    defaults 0       0'
<keres> it won't let me access it
<keres> it always says i don't have priveleges
<isaacj87> Adola: Go into Kopete's main window (buddy list). Go to Settings->Configure->Plugins and turn on the "Now Playing" plugin
<joh6nn> keres: right, because ntfs-3g would only be available once you login.  fstab gets loaded before then, so you can't set it as ntfs-3g
<Adola> isaacj87 :  Yes, but, it doesn't work.
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: Then came along, SDL with it's audio library layer, and libao with it's, and all these libraries coming out of the woodwork, and to add to it, ALSA comes out, so now SDL and libao, and esd and arts all have to add ALSA support... e
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: See a bad trend there?
<keres> joh6nn: what should i set it as?
<joh6nn> keres: ntfs
<keres> joh6nn: so my file system has little to with it not working if it is set to ntfs?
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: The thing about OSS is, it's /more/ portable, and easy to develop for. That was it's purpose, and still is. ALSA is not portable to anything, at all.
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: i don't know much about it at all.  i just know i'm sick of there being a new sound system every 6 months
<keres> joh6nn: should i just force it?
<Psi-Jack> Oh yeah, like PulseAudio?
<Psi-Jack> Which sucks worse than esound and arts combined? ;)
<joh6nn> keres: no.
<joh6nn> keres: i'm not sure what the problem you're having is, but no, don't force it
<keres> joh6nn: should i pastebin my current fstab for you to look at?
<isaacj87> Adola: Works for me here w/ amarok 2.0. What behavior are you looking for? Currently mine just shows what I'm listening to in the chat window.
<keres> joh6nn: http://pastebin.com/m6a449115
<keres> :)
<Adola> isaacj87: I have, however, when I type "/media"  It says "I would tell you what I'm listening to, but ..."
<joh6nn> keres: what happens when you try to use that fstab?
<keres> it's a little sloppy. i commented out syntaxes that ended up not working, so only the uid one
<keres> joh6nn: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ev3xhg&s=5
<keres> that is what happens :(
<joh6nn> Psi-Jack: yeah, i wasn't impressed with anything about Pulse at all
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: Yeah, I don't like my sound being distorted at all.
<Adola> That's all I want.
<Adola> Should I run it in terminal?
<Psi-Jack> joh6nn: Especially only constantly. ;)
<keres> joh6nn: even with 'sudo chown keres:keres /media/windows'
<snarkster> no sound from amarok-kde4 but get video sound.. what am i missing?
<joh6nn> keres: well, you can try forcing it, but i don't know if that will help.  i'd say that you should look into reformatting the drive as either fat or ext3
<keres> joh6nn: it's vital that i not format it
<epimeth> hi guys... does anyone have experience installing TOR
<epimeth> ?
<epimeth> specifically so that I can use it with IRC?
<keres> snarkster: is the volume in amarok turned up?
<snarkster> keres: yes it is..
<snarkster> and Im not trying mp3 either just shoutcast stuf for right now
<joh6nn> snarkster: and it's clearly playing? that is, the problem is that there's no sound, not that it's not playing at all?
<keres> joh6nn: force worked. lmao.
<snarkster> the bar runs full and the timer is counting..
<keres> joh6nn: thanks regardless ;)
<joh6nn> no problem
<snarkster> laptop is a A22m Thinkpad with a pci 0x6003 "CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]
<joh6nn> snarkster: 'd you have a hard time getting full audio support on that?
<joh6nn> i had a tough time getting audio working right on my R61 here
<snarkster> well i get sound from videos
<snarkster> just not amarok
<joh6nn> i ended up with a fairly strange audio setup; try checking your mixer and making sure that NOTHING is muted, and that all the volume settings are at least mid level
<joh6nn> you may need to fiddle with it a bit
<Soliloquial> I have a question of this makes any sense: why are my cursors during the login screen GNOME, even though i'm using kdm?
<isaacj87> Adola: You may need to direct the plugin to use Amarok 2 specifically. I think I did that when I was using 4.1 (it does it automatically on 4.2 beta 2)
<keres> Soliloquial: do you have both kdm and GNOME?
<epimeth> hi guys... does anyone have experience installing TOR? specifically for use with konversation?
<Adola> isaacj87: I have it set to "Amarok 2"
<Soliloquial> keres: yse
<szrhawaii> anyone know how to configure virtualbox for kubuntu 8.10
<Soliloquial> yes*
<isaacj87> Adola: Well, damn lol
<epimeth> szrhawaii: yea
<joh6nn> epimeth: it worked fine for me out of the box.  didn't use it with IRC, though
<Adola> Yeah, I know.
<keres> Soliloquial: that's probably why. i have both kde and gnome installed, i run mainly gnome but my cursor is kde-style
<epimeth> szrhawaii: there's nothing to it... apt-get install virtualbox-ose and thats it
<epimeth> joh6nn: so what, just apt-get install tor?
<joh6nn> yes
<epimeth> joh6nn: after adding the repos, of course
<joh6nn> after that, you'd just have to point your irc client at localhost:####
<snarkster> szrhawaii: virtualbox for 8.10 is easy peasey.. just install it and go
<epimeth> joh6nn: and how do I set up ktorrent so it uses it?
<joh6nn> same way; tell it use localhost:#### as a proxy
<joh6nn> be aware that it'll move as slow as molasses that way
<Soliloquial> keres, do you know if it's possible for me to use kde cursors in both the login screen and in the desktop?
<snarkster> ktorrent is the same just install it and go
<Psi-Jack> Oy.
<epimeth> joh6nn: so I don't need to installprivoxy?
<Psi-Jack> I wish ktorrent had RSS support, but that's only in the new beta.
<joh6nn> epimeth: no idea; i've never used tor with ktorrent
<joh6nn> never mattered to me
<keres> Soliloquial: system->preferences->appearence->customize->pointers
<joh6nn> anyone know why my update notifier might have stopped running at login, and how i can get it back?
<keres> if anything, that should do it :)
<epimeth> joh6nn: kay... thanks...
<Soliloquial> my pointers are right once I'm logged in though...I will check the prefs though
<COMMODORE64> how to delete the accounts from kopete?
<joh6nn> Soliloquial: won't be in your prefs.  you'll need to find the script that's initializing kdm.  not sure what that is.  i know there's a kdmrc somewhere, but not sure how much that controls
<joh6nn> possibly, you may need to hunt down the script that's initializing your x-server
<isaacj87> COMMODORE64: Go to System->Configure->Accounts
<isaacj87> COMMODORE64: sorry, I meant "Settings"
<epimeth> joh6nn: so how do I start running it?
<keres> Soliloquial: do you have gnome or kde as default session?
<COMMODORE64> Thanks very much.,.
<joh6nn> once it's installed, it should be running, and set to run at startup.  you have to point your apps to use it as a proxy.  like i said before.
<joh6nn> i don't know which port off the top of my head, though
<epimeth> joh6nn: where is it running?  what port?  what ip? 127.0.0.1?
<epimeth> joh6nn: the instructions say to install privoxy....
<Soliloquial> keres, kdm is the login manager, kde is the desktop environment
<snarkster> AWESOME
<Soliloquial> I just have gnome installed
 * snarkster highfives COMMODORE64
<joh6nn> epimeth: i'm just some guy here trying to get his own question answered.  sorry. :/
<keres> Soliloquial: i'm not running on kde on this box atm, that was the how to do it for gnome. i'm sure it is in prefs tho
<COMMODORE64> :P why is that? :P
<snarkster> Im jamming to slay radio right now
<Soliloquial> keres, pointers are in prefs, but they only control kde once logged in
<epimeth> joh6nn: okay :-)    what's your question, btw?
<joh6nn> snarkster: cool. what got it?
<joh6nn> epimeth: my update notifier stopped running at login.  i can start it manually, but i can't get it to be persistent
<COMMODORE64> hmm.
<snarkster> no im listening to slay radio on my computer, not the one with sound problems
<COMMODORE64> suppose i have fast wirelesss network, the plenty of lags is a sign of bad driver?
<joh6nn> snarkster: ah.  :(
<snarkster> yah still no sound on the A22m
<joh6nn> well, i'm out.  good luck, everyone
<epimeth> joh6nn: you can add it to ~/.kde/Autostart
<Psi-Jack> Curious.
<Psi-Jack> Does Kmail support IMAP IDLE?
<hpladds> Any one using KDE 4.1 with a GeForce FX52000 video card -- driver suggestion? Please.
<snarkster> still cant get any sound from amarok
<snarkster> how does one configure this card correctly pci 0x6003 "CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]
<snarkster> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Salane> SUp here?
<Salane> Is no one here?
<epimeth> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<epimeth> so anybody know how to configure to?
<snarkster> configure what?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<Psi-Jack> Okay, curious now.
<Psi-Jack> The KDE Menu Favorites. How do I organize those how /I/ want them to be organized?
<Psi-Jack> I can't drag and drop them in the order I want, so there's gotta be another way besides removing them all and re-adding them in the order I want.
<epimeth> so anybody know how to configure tor?
<COMMODORE64> Hmm.
<COMMODORE64> I quit konversation and then the next thing i know is that the ndiswrapper installation failed?
<COMMODORE64> Anyone can help me?
<Adola> Hello.  I need some help please.
<Adola> I've gotten some hlep.  BUt, I need more.  I'm having trouble with Knotify involving Kopete and AmaroK 2
<epimeth> !ask | Adola
<ubottu> Adola: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<COMMODORE64> epimeth, can i paste the log here?
<genii> !pastebin | COMMODORE64
<ubottu> COMMODORE64: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<COMMODORE64> ty!
<epimeth> Psi-Jack: right click on the K and click "Menu Editor"
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/87533/
<Psi-Jack> epimeth: Favorites is not in the Menu Editor.
<szrhawaii> my su- in terminal is saying that the authentication is a failure
<szrhawaii> how do i get in i know i put the right password or is it different
<genii> szrhawaii: Do not use su
<szrhawaii> what is the command for super user in kde 8.10 intrepid
<szrhawaii> what is the command then
<epimeth> Psi-Jack: oh, didn't notice you said "favorites" .... I have no idea mate
<COMMODORE64> sudo?
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<szrhawaii> its not allowing me to edit in a root state and i need that
<epimeth> szrhawaii: you can't use su be default.  use sudo
<COMMODORE64> thought so.
<szrhawaii> ok let me try
<epimeth> szrhawaii: try sudo -i or sudo -s
<szrhawaii> ok
<genii> szrhawaii: And there is no root password. Use sudo <commandname>       or else interactive sudo with : sudo -i      then afterward exit
<COMMODORE64> and epimeth, did you take a look at my pastebin?
<szrhawaii> ok
<genii> szrhawaii: Also keep in mind do not use sudo to run graphical apps, use instead  kdesu or kdesudo  for this
<epimeth> COMMODORE64: do you need ndiswrapper?  maybe fwcutter is enough?  I really don't have much experience with either except for installing my own driver
<COMMODORE64> I was told to use ndiswrapper so i can use the XP driver.
<Adola> So, Knotify help anyone?
<Adola> Please?
<szrhawaii> im having a hard time with 8.10 with editing root things through dolphin properly like i used to in 3.5 is there a plug in to add the feature that i used to have in 3.5 dolphin that allowed the option to edit as root and to extract and all that on the right hand side as a side bar
<epimeth> !ask | Adola
<ubottu> Adola: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<epimeth> Adola: thats the second time
<Adola> Ok, epimeth,.
<Adola> I wasn't asking to ask.
<Adola> I was asking for hlep.
<Adola> For a second time.
<Adola> I heard YOU the first time.
<epimeth> Adola: what is the QUESTION
<Adola> I have issues with Kopete and AmaroK involving kNotify
<epimeth> Adola: what are the issues, specifically?
<Adola> I'm not too sure of them.  I just know that Kopete can't ask AmarOK what i'm listening to because Knotify
<wangjie> hello ,
<szrhawaii> how come i dont have the options in terminal to pick the different shells in my option settings
<Adola> QSqlQuery::prepare: database not open
<zetheroo> ﻿how do I know if lircd is running or not?
<Adola> This is the error I get from terminal when I type "/media" in Kopete
<genii> szrhawaii: man chsh
<epimeth> Adola: sorry dude... I don't have a clue
<szrhawaii> what is that for genii
<Adola> Hrm.  Ok.
<epimeth> COMMODORE64: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<szrhawaii> is that for the konsole or dolphin
<genii> szrhawaii: chsh   is the terminal command to change your default shell. From bash for instance to something like csh
<Adola> can I look at what's being used by knotify?
<genii> Or whatever you prefer. But I suggest to read the manual page for it to know it's usage. Hence I told you:  man chsh
<COMMODORE64> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty
<COMMODORE64> this is what i uses
<szrhawaii> what is root
<szrhawaii> is that csh
<szrhawaii> csh doesnt work
<epimeth> szrhawaii: "root" is the superuser.  it has access to all of the files in your system
<szrhawaii> what is the one for root after i get into that
<genii> szrhawaii: What exactly are you trying to change about your terminal again?
<cxo> 8.10amd64, installed ati driver, blank screen after boot messages, no go
<szrhawaii> to have the settings available or just to know the codes
<genii> szrhawaii: We are not going to assist you readily in obtaining root on ubuntu since it's designed NOT to use root
<szrhawaii> i only need root and bash so those are the only ones i need to know
<cxo> (and running amd64 and a hd4870)
<szrhawaii> ok
<szrhawaii> do you remember the feature on dolphin that allowed you to edit as root if you right clicked on the files why is that not available on this dolphin for 8.10
<genii> szrhawaii: kdesu dolphin
<wangjie_> i don't know
<wangjie_> sorry
<szrhawaii> well when i do kdesudo dolphin it didnt allow me to actually manipulate the file like i wanted too
<szrhawaii> everything just runs in kate but i want to have the file run and it wont run
<szrhawaii> like an install or an uninstall shell
<snarkster> chmod a+x filename
<snarkster> then do ./filename to run it
<snarkster> its a script
<snarkster> can phonon be removed from the system and someting else be used?
<snarkster> if i can get sound from videos but not amarok then something gotta be broken somewhere
<genii> @time Toronto
<ubottu> Current time in America/Toronto: December 18 2008, 00:04:47 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Mobile Team in 6 hours 55 minutes
<genii> Well, bedtime here. I'll be /away
<mngoldeneagle> Hey... umm... for some reason, Adept thinks I'm using KDE 3.5 and is using Hardy Helon repositories even though I installed KDE 4.0 (Intrepid).  Any ideas why?
<Adola> @time Irvine
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: Irvine - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<Adola> @time Richmond
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: Richmond - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<Adola> @time Lexington
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: Lexington - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<mngoldeneagle> Anyone?
<mngoldeneagle> Heron?  Intrepid?
<epimeth> mngoldeneagle: what is the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<werdnum> mngoldeneagle: sudo sed --in-place -e 's/hardy/intrepid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<epimeth> mngoldeneagle: also, are there any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and what are their contents?
<snarkster> szrhawaii: goto kde-apps and look for right click context menu stuff for edit as root and run as root
<snarkster> @time Phoenix
<ubottu> Current time in America/Phoenix: December 17 2008, 22:12:16 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Mobile Team in 6 hours 47 minutes
<snarkster> nice!
<mngoldeneagle> epimeth: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is empty...
<epimeth> mngoldeneagle: did you do what werdnum told you?
<snarkster> good night
<White_Pelican> is 4.2 beta available for intrepid?
<mngoldeneagle> epimeth & werdnum: Yeah... let me see if that did anything...
<epimeth> mngoldeneagle: now run sudo apt-get update
<mngoldeneagle> epimeth: Hrmm... well, I get all the intrepid releases now, although they're listed as third-party.  Is there an update to Adept to KDE 4.0/4.1 that I'm not seeing?
<mngoldeneagle> epimeth: I have Adept Manager 2.1 Cruiser (Using KDE 3.5.1) installed currently... not sure how it got there.  I did have to reinstall Adept at one point, but I don't understand why I'm stuck with this version.
<COMMODORE64> so.
<COMMODORE64> if i have the error during the make install
<COMMODORE64> that would mean the corrupted files?
<COMMODORE64> inside ndiswrapper?
<epimeth> mngoldeneagle: I really don't know dude.... I didn't have a problem with the upgrade myself.  Have you considered just downloading the iso and resinstalling from scratch
<mngoldeneagle> epimeth: Egh... not exactly, no.  Well, if you're using KDE4+, do you have adept-batch or adept-common installed?  If you do, what versions are they?  The only version I can see is 2.1.3.
<COMMODORE64> epimeth thanks for the link
<COMMODORE64> i didnt noticed the ndiswrapper 1.53 was the newer than the 1.43.
<epimeth> COMMODORE64: did it work?
<epimeth> mngoldeneagle: I think I have 3 installed
<COMMODORE64> no i'm going to try it out.
<COMMODORE64> i just printed the isntructions you gave me.
<COMMODORE64> They might be the same, but different way
<COMMODORE64> hopefully ill be back on konversation this time
<preston> there apparently is a bug in kde 4.1 which keeps all the power saving monitor things from kicking in completely shutting the monitior off anyone have any work arounds or suggestions?
<preston> anyone else have this problem or is it just me?
<preston> anyone around at all?
<oobe> yes i am
<_2> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<preston> already been filed, what i was wondering was, had anyone discovered a workaround or maybe a useful tip in fixing it
<hadez2000> guys, can anyone tell me how to make zte zxdsl 852 usb adsl modem work on kubuntu?
<epimeth> hadez2000: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=kubuntu+zte+zxdsl+852+usb+adsl+modem
<hadez2000> thanks i'll try this one !
<epimeth> no worries
<Anna--> when i tried connecting my vista using vnc to my kubuntu computer, it connects properly, but there's major lag and the colors are all messed up
<hadez2000> the tutorial is in french. how can i translate that in to english?
<Anna--> http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/7601/helpah5.jpg
<Anna--> looks like that, how do i fix it?
<epimeth> hadez2000: google has a translating service... I dunno how to access it
<hadez2000> thanks guys ! i've translated it.
<epimeth> hadez2000: guys? :-p
<hadez2000> ha ha.....
<szrhawaii> is there a faster way to get the repo ppa for virtualbox guest additions for kde 8.10
<szrhawaii> or is there no repo for that
<epimeth> ppa?
<Anna``> has anyone gotten the remote sharing working?
<szrhawaii> nevermind figured it out i have to download a iso for it or its a no go
<SC0RP> утро всем
<Mamarok> !ru | SC0RP
<ubottu> SC0RP: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SC0RP> Mamarok: это зачем мне такое счастие? :)
<Bouib> hello
<lninjox> yo
<lninjox> where u from
<Bouib> france
<Bouib> and you
<lninjox> nice
<lninjox> california
<Bouib> the french town
<Bouib> lol
<lninjox> you like computers
<Bouib> yes
<Bouib> of course
<lninjox> me too
<Bouib> its the first time i run ubuntu well
<lninjox> what do you think
<Bouib> very better than next time
<Bouib> only install X386 and nothing to do more
<lninjox> did you do compiz
<Bouib> i was past year searching 3 weeks for wiffi radar & ndiswrapper
<Bouib> not yet
<Bouib> is it like beryl
<Bouib> ?
<lninjox> i went a year with no sound
<Bouib> mdr
<lninjox> yea it is it took me while to upgrade but glad i did compiz is way more stable
<Bouib> erf french contraction ( mort de rire : dying of laugh )
<lninjox> lol
<Bouib> what is compiz exactly
<lninjox> its desktops effect hold up
<britishben> it's a different window manager.
<Bouib> hmhm like beryl so
<lninjox> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJIRF8-9Xfc
<lninjox> check out my desktop
<lninjox> i am proud
<lninjox> a lot of long nites learning linux
<lninjox> what ya think?
<britishben> looks nice... what's the consumption like though?
<lninjox> 440 mb out of 4000 then
<lninjox> 64 bit dual core
<britishben> not too shabby :o)
<lninjox> thanks
<lninjox> any programmer out there
<britishben> programmer of what?
<lninjox> any one knows any thing about running a virutal machine
<tictric> http://pastebin.ca/1288411
<lninjox> computers
<tictric> printing does not work from apps since yesterday after upgrade
<Bouib> lninjox: got same config amd64 dual core
<lninjox> sweet
<Bouib> i ve heard that exist some problem with ubuntu 64
<Bouib> what do you think about it
<lninjox> idk no problems here
<Bouib> :))
<Bouib> ouf
<Bouib> cool
<lninjox> you having problems
<Bouib> not yet
<Bouib> just
<Bouib> in thing
<Bouib> on your link cant have good adobe flash player wich is for X386
<lninjox> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRJOt4LXfKg
<lninjox> flash works
<Bouib> erf
<Bouib> cant succed
<lninjox> did you try install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lninjox> and enabling unsupported sources in software sources
<lninjox> just a thought
<lninjox>  no expert by any means
<bentob0x> I'm getting an update to 4.1.85, is it possible?
<britishben> KDE 4.2 beta 2
<britishben> it's out today for us :o)
<szrhawaii> what is the command for the build essentials in terminal
<szrhawaii> i thought it was sudo build essentials
<szrhawaii> but its not
<Bouib> erf cant reach compiz,
<Bouib> hello szrhawaii
<szrhawaii> anyone know the right way to write the build essentials part
<szrhawaii> hello
<szrhawaii> you having trouble with compiz
<NightDragon> hello?
<szrhawaii> hello
<Bouib> i am french do not understand essentials part sorry
<Bouib> hello NightDragon
<szrhawaii> its ok
<NightDragon> hello, do any of you know anything at all about mySQL
<szrhawaii> nope not here
<Bouib> no sorry
<britishben> szrhawaii: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<szrhawaii> thanks
<britishben> not a problem :o)
<Bouib> britishben:
<Bouib> i have a problem to find compiz
<Bouib> :))
<britishben> I think it's just sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-kde
<britishben> and then it pulls in extra stuff to meet dependencies.
<bentob0x> ok so I was saying: is it normal that I got the update to 4.1.85 this morning?
<britishben> bentob0x: Yes, if you have the experimental repositories.
<bentob0x> with no official announcements etc?
<bentob0x> ah ok
<britishben> They haven't announced it, but it's a packaged version of the second beta of 4.2
<britishben> Bouib: sudo apt-get install  compiz compizconfig-settings-manager  compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  emerald librsvg2-common
<britishben> from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Bouib> thanks a lot
<Bouib>  ! ! ! ! !
<britishben> no problem :o)
<xethx> Hello all
<xethx> Anyone home?
<britishben> a few of us, we're quiet though.
<xethx> Could someone tell me about how long ushare should take to build a library of about 4000 songs?
<xethx> sorry, metadata list
<szrhawaii> #virtualbox
<xethx> is that were I should go?
<xethx> nevermind
<xethx> -_-
<zzq> cool
<Viking667> hey there. Got a quick question about amarok - how do I get Amarok 2? I seem to only see Amarok 1.4 here.
<Viking667> (I think)
<kamerigo> hello kubunters...
<britishben> Viking667: I think it's only on the experimental repository
<britishben> Hi kamerigo
<Viking667> ah.
<Viking667> so I'd uhm, have to enable that repository?
<kamerigo> i'm in a Mixed Lan in which I have 2 Kubuntu 8.10, 1 Kubuntu 7, 1 Xp Home, 3 Xp Pro
<britishben> yep, I'd think so.
<zorael> Morning. Is 4.1.85 4.2b2?
<britishben> yes sir.
<britishben> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<zorael> Awesome, thanks~
<kamerigo> Untill Now i have excanged information passing by XP Home PC (It is seen and I can share information and file from anywhere to it)
<zorael> Yep, aptitude working as we speak. ;3
<Viking667> ... or should I actually wait until amarok2 gets into the main repo?
<Viking667> (the wife isn't technical at all, and I know my way around a commandline)
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<Psi-Jack> Well, THIS is annoying..
<kamerigo> But Xp Home is the only PC that I can see from kubuntu.... I want to see also the kubuntu PCS... what is wrong?
<Psi-Jack> Amarok, or KDE.. Seems to see my multimedia key for "Stop", as LowerVolume, instead of stop.
<kamerigo> REsuming...
<kamerigo> i'm in a Mixed Lan in which I have 2 Kubuntu 8.10, 1 Kubuntu 7, 1 Xp Home, 3 Xp Pro. Untill Now i have excanged information passing by XP Home PC (It is seen and I can share information and file from anywhere to it)But Xp Home is the only PC that I can see from kubuntu.... I want to see also the kubuntu PCS... what is wrong?
<zorael> kamerigo: "See"?
<zorael> kamerigo: Try entering 'smbtree' in a terminal (and just enter a blank password); are your other computers listed there?
<awad> hi there .. who i can change the screen resoultion ??? please !
<britishben> awad, it'll be inside your control center, under "Display"
<Psi-Jack> My "Stop" key worked in Gnome, no problems, but KDE's changing xkb which makes Stop be XF86AudioVolumeDown instead
<zorael> kamerigo: Per default your Kubuntu boxes can't resolve WINS hostnames ("computer names") into ip adresses, so if you translate "see" into "being able to ping the hostname", then you'd have to make some minor modifications to get that to work
<awad> where is the conrol center please ?
<zorael> kamerigo: You'll also want to make sure everyone's in the same workgroup.
<awad> i can't find it :)
<kamerigo> zorael: Sorry ... i was busy a moment.... I'm going to try
<kamerigo> zorael: smbtree ... (blank password) ... give me no result
<zorael> kamerigo: Can you ping the other computers' ip adresses?
<zorael> addresses*, too early in the morning
<ubuntu_> And how I can change small fonts in KDE4? Kubuntu Intrepid.
<zorael> ubuntu_: System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts?
<koudelka_> does msn work with kopete in kde 4.1?
<ubuntu_> I tried QT4 too
<koudelka_> i can't find it
<ubuntu_> QT4 options
<kamerigo> zorael: yes ... ping works well, both to XP, both to kubuntu
<kamerigo> and
<kamerigo> ...
<zorael> kamerigo: Sounds weird. If I were you I'd first make sure all computers were in the same workgroup by modifying /etc/samba/smb.conf (WORKGROUP line)
<zorael> kamerigo: Then for good measure I'd set up WINS hostname resolving: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6316236#post6316236
<kamerigo> zorael: done
<kamerigo> wins?
<tictric> Riddell: ping
<kamerigo> i'm not sure
<zorael> kamerigo: Windows Internet Name Service, basically awareness with computer names
<kamerigo> zorael: i don't know if is important, but i'd like to see and share between kubuntos PCS
<kamerigo> zorael: also with XP but first goal is this
<zorael> kamerigo: Right. So for that you should just need to set up your own samba shares.
<zorael> kamerigo: Have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/87672/
<zorael> kamerigo: Just open up that /etc/samba/smb.conf file, modify the WORKGROUP line to suit your other computers, and add shares at the end of the file in the manner of that example
<zorael> kamerigo: Most of those settings lines are redundant, and they will set up a share with full read and write properties for anonymous users, so it's for a home network
<zorael> kamerigo: Stuff like 'read only = no' is synonymous with 'writeable = yes', but after having had some problems getting it to work properly I just added them all.
<zorael> kamerigo: And I'd recommend the WINS thing too, it's a one-time procedure and then you can refer to other computers by their hostnames (computer names) instead of only by their ips
<zorael> ubuntu_: The changes I do regarding fonts after each installation: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3100304.msg162222#msg162222
<zorael> ah, bleh, he left
<kamerigo> zorael: you are right.... too early for IP Address
<szrhawaii> having trouble my knetwork for 3.5 doesnt have a 802.11 feature and in the intrepid it does is there a network manager that offers all options like the 4.1.3 network manager on 3.5
<zorael> szrhawaii: I'd give wicd a shot, http://wicd.sourceforge.net
<szrhawaii> zorael does it update to keep the driver updated to catch other systems
<zorael> szrhawaii: Your guess is as good as mine, I just know it's a good alternative. ;3
<zorael> give it a go, the worst thing that can happen is that you'd have to reinstall knetworkmanager
<szrhawaii> also i had a problem loading the newer version of gcc the last time cause the package said it was compatable as a 2.4.4 but one or two files where still a 2.4.3 is there a way to find the upgraded files for that as well
<szrhawaii> yeah im not worried about that ill try it
<szrhawaii> i just re partitioned my drive again cause the kde 4.1.3 freaking froze on me cause its not really friendly for root settings like 3.5
<szrhawaii> i like the ability to go into root folders to change things when i need to
<szrhawaii> and that one doesnt let you
<xethx> how do I add a repository in 8.10?
<jussi01> xethx: kmenu, system, adept manager, sources, edit sources
<Riddell> tictric: pong
<szrhawaii> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main <xethx>
<szrhawaii> add one my bad
<szrhawaii> which package manager you using
<szrhawaii> you would have to go to manage repositories
<xethx> sorry
<xethx> Im just trying to find a way to install fuppes easily
<xethx> Im new to linux and im not to keen on building files from scratch yet.
<blip-> hi all, I have Kubuntu 8.04 and there is a FAT32 partition on my system... everytime I want to mount or unmount this partition through Dolphin filemanager, I get a prompt to enter my password for root access... the problem is when I shutdown the machine as it's shutting down KDE tries to unmount and gives me a password prompt (gui) but there is on time to type it in..... the end result is I usually lose all the changes i've made on the partition during
<blip-> that session....  I noticed this partition isn't defined in fstab... is that why it's asking me for passwd every time ?  thanks
<kamerigo> zorael: if i have understud kubuntu share only what is in share setting of smb.conf ...
<zorael> zorael: as does Ubuntu
<zorael> er.
<zorael> kamerigo: :3
<zorael> kamerigo: so you'll want to modify that.
<kamerigo> zorael: I'll try .... last question before I try ... workgroups is Case sensitive?
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: i can send you my file if you want. its childishly simple
<zorael> kamerigo: I don't think it is, actually
<zorael> kamerigo: convention is to keep it in uppercase
<kamerigo> Hi ActionParsnip1
<zorael> kamerigo: though perhaps it'll just get converted into it anyway
<ActionParsnip1> hi kamerigo
<kamerigo> ok i'm going to
<szrhawaii> ActionParsnip1 which networkmanager would you recommend for kde 3.5 that can do stuff like the knetwork in kde 4.1.3
<szrhawaii> the knetwork in kde 3.5 on mine sucks
<ActionParsnip1> szrhawaii: I dont use any so couldnt comment. i always simply edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<aniX72> due to HDD problem i lost some files in /bin  (sed, cp, login,...) is it sufficient to copy those files from my live mode /bin to the HDD /bin?
<szrhawaii> ok
<ActionParsnip1> szrhawaii: i know of wifi-radar
<ActionParsnip1> szrhawaii: but to me they are a waste of time
<szrhawaii> wifi-radar k ill check them out
<szrhawaii> i just hate writing in terminal everytime for everything so if it makes it a little easier than its ok as long as it catches things since my knetwork doesnt recognize 802.11 IEEE
<ActionParsnip1> szrhawaii: if the system never moves you can specify networking stuffs in the interfaces file and you dont have to worry about any bugs in silly config apps
<szrhawaii> mine moves
<szrhawaii> its a laptop
<xethx> can anyone recomend a repository thatwould have libavcodec1d
<xethx> Im trying to install fuppes
<szrhawaii> libavcodec1d isnt it libavcodec1
<szrhawaii> or libavcodec0
<szrhawaii> just asking
<ActionParsnip1> szrhawaii: no, i meant from lan to lan, not just being a laptop
<szrhawaii> oh man i move around so much with this computer i would have to configure everywhere i go
<xethx> anyone?
<szrhawaii> did you try your package manager or your terminal xethx
<xethx> yes
<ActionParsnip1> xethx: apt-cache search libavcodec1d
<xethx> ok
<xethx> It typed it and nothing happened
<szrhawaii> because i think its libavcodec0 or libavcodec1 or just libavcodec
<ActionParsnip1>  xethx: apt-cache search libavcodec
<xethx> When I run the .deb i get an 'Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libavcodec1d
<tictric> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/309293
<tictric> I don't really know whom this actually might concern because of it's strangness
<xethx> I am trying to install fuppes so I can listen to my music on my PS3
<tictric> Firefox is the only app so atm that I can print with apart from printer manager
<tictric> test page
<Riddell> tictric: cups no my area, try till kampeter
<tictric> it's freakin annoying
<tictric> ok
<elijah_frost> Good day ladies and gentlemen. How do I switch keyboard layout? KMenu -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout -> XKb options doesn't work for me (I've tried to bind it to ctrl+shift but it doesn't seem to be working)
<elijah_frost> I have no idea why doesn't my binding worl
<elijah_frost> work*
<elijah_frost> What am I doing wrong if anything?
<szrhawaii> xethx its just libavcodec
<tictric> 'lpr file' does print nicely.
<szrhawaii> xethx you using terminal or a package manager
<tictric> hm
<elijah_frost> Good day ladies and gentlemen.The question is kinda kubuntu-related but I hope to get help anyway.  How do I switch keyboard layout? KMenu -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout -> XKb options doesn't work for me (I've tried to bind it to ctrl+shift but it doesn't seem to be working). I have no idea why doesn't my binding work. What am I doing wrong if anything?
<elijah_frost> oops wrong paste
<xethx> ok im back
<xethx> Im attpemting to make the file from scratch.
<xethx> xethx@xethx-desktop:~/Desktop/fuppes-SVN-578$ sudo make
<xethx> [sudo] password for xethx:
<xethx> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<xethx> I get this when I follow the instructions I find here http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/documentation/installation/linux/
<chris_> May some help me? I want to create a calender with digiKam but the entry in the menu is missing
<xethx> >.<
<xethx> New problem, I need libpcre
<xethx> its not in my repositories
<xethx> I already tried 'sudo apt-get install libpcre'
<szrhawaii> did you try your package manager
<xethx> same thing as adept?
<szrhawaii> yep
<xethx> I thought apt-get and adept were the same...
<szrhawaii> sometimes packages dont show up in terminal
<szrhawaii> not sure why it does that a few people have had that problem including me with other files
<xethx> ok a few files popped up ill see what happens after I install
<xethx> I thankyou for your patience and help.
<kamerigo> how to restart samba service?
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<xethx> jeez all these things i need to download just to do a single .configure
<xethx> ok now im having trouble with sqlite3
<xethx> Which file in adept do I need to grab?
<kamerigo> ActionParsnip1: sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<xethx> theres a buch of them
<kamerigo> A
<kamerigo> ActionParsnip1: apt-get install samba?
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: if you havent installed samba, yes or it wont be there
<kamerigo> ActionParsnip1: it's strange because i found smb.conf ... i don't remember if i have installed it
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: sudo apt-get install samba
<xethx> action parsnip1 can I pm you with something really quick?
<kamerigo> ActionParsnip1: question.... the file smb.conf just change will be lost?
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: if you want to make sure, copy one to ~/ then copy back after the install
<kamerigo> ActionParsnip1: ok
<Lynx_> Hi all! I am trying to install some plasmoids, but after running cmake successfully, make complains of missing target. What's going wrong?
<anipy> i use kubuntu 8.04, upgraded from 7.10, 7.04,... (though, the upgrades obviously were not 100%, e.g. default file browser is still konqui, which is OK for me since i like it more than dolphin). since i have to replace my HDD toda: is it better to make a clean install of 8.10 or to do again just version-upgrade?
<hell__>  hi
<blip99> hi all,  i got my 56K dial-up USB modem configured and working.  I connected via Knetworkmanager.... the problem is I don't hear the pshhhh pshhhh ting tong sound while it's connecting.   I have the volume set on max in the modem config (in knetworkman) as well as system volume.    I really need the sound to debug my modem during travels.
<blip99> *physical
<xethx> anyone know how to fix this error: 'strlen' was not declared in this scope
<blip99> strlen i think that's a C function.. you need to import the proper stuff perhaps
<nekostar> o"
<xethx> like
<xethx> could you explain?
<blip99> xethx: you didn't make it very clear where this error is.... are you compiling a C program you wrote ?   If so you should ask in #C++
<blip99> ##C++
<vge> blip99: Your problem is that most of here don't work with modems anymore and the problem is quite rare, you should imho put it in kubuntu/kde forums and try your luck there.
<blip99> ah ok.  i'll do that.  thanks vge
<xethx> blip
<xethx> I am trying to make the install file for fuppes
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<xethx> yo
<xethx> any idea what this means? http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m24433e42
<xethx> I have no clue were to even begin.
<xethx> I posted on the forums about it too.
<ActionParsnip1> xethx: what version of gcc do you have?
<ActionParsnip1> xethx: gcc --version
<xethx> one moment
<ShishKabab> Hi. I've installed the kdelibs in Ubuntu. Where can I find the Oxygen style.
<ShishKabab> ?
<xethx> 4.3.2
<szrhawaii> what is the terminal code to run a program from cd
<szrhawaii> i know its sudo something ~/media/cdrom0 and file name
<ActionParsnip1> xethx: http://www.stepmania.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16217
<szrhawaii> #virtualbox
<ActionParsnip1> szrhawaii: if its an installer for wine you dont need sudo
<szrhawaii> its for virtual box
<xethx> ActionParsnip1: Im not sure what its telling me to do, im new to linux
<ActionParsnip1> xethx: read the posts
<ActionParsnip1> xethx: before you change te file, backup the old one first so you can rollback if its no good
<xethx> there is no global.h
<xethx> I did a file search
<Malic> hi! ich will auf kde 4.2 upgraden.. wie mache ich das am besten. Ich benutze kubuntu  8.04 /kde 3.5.10 mit compiz fusion.
<jussi01> !de | Malic
<ubottu> Malic: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Malic> sorry
<jussi01> Malic: its english only in here.
<jussi01> :)
<Malic> it was the wrong chat-room ;-)
<jussi01> ;)
<ShishKabab> Anyone?
<kamerigo> lunch time
<glauco_> hello!
<ActionParsnip1> ShishKabab: im not sure you can appy the oxgen theme to gnome
<ActionParsnip1> ShishKabab: if you are in kde, you can run systemsettings and set the theme for kde there
<xethx> ActionParsnip1: there is no global.h
<xethx> I did a file search
<ShishKabab> ActionParsnip1: I've develop a KDE4 app (a PHP IDE) and I'd like it not to be butt-ugly in Gnome. Is there any other way?
<ActionParsnip1> ShishKabab: boot to kde is all i can suggest
<ActionParsnip1> xethx: ive found a few in my apt-build folder
<xethx> were can I find that?
<ShishKabab> ActionParsnip1: I already use KDE, but my target audience may not be using KDE
<ActionParsnip1> xethx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87747/
<ActionParsnip1> xethx: you may find it in the source folder for the app you are installing
<xethx> It isnt there
<xethx> There is no global.h on my whole computer
<ActionParsnip1> ShishKabab: so it uses kde libs but it intended for gnome?
<ActionParsnip1> xethx: i'd serch for the error that "whateveritis.h" does not exist or whatever the exact error was
<gab3> http://www.clock.org/~gabe/wine.png  -<-- whenever I install wine, cedega, crossover, the fonts are always garbled like this
<gab3> any idea why?
<ActionParsnip1> xethx: http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/wiki/index.php?title=Compiling_on_Ubuntu_Linux
<ActionParsnip1> xethx: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-configure-fuppes-on-ubuntu-hardy/2008/10/25
<ShishKabab> ActionParsnip1: It's a product intended for a very wide audience. KDE users, Gnome users, Windows user, etc. It targets PHP programmers, not users of a specific DE.
<ActionParsnip1> ShishKabab: you could coe one for kde and one for gnome to match if appearence is important to you
<ActionParsnip1> ShishKabab: im sure a lot of kde users dont want their systems bloated having to install gnome libs to run a sinle application
<ShishKabab> ActionParsnip1: Mmm... Maybe I'll just have to ship a Qt stylesheet with my app.
<gab3> http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~ggreen/wine.png
<gab3> sorry, that URL works --
<gab3> every wine program -wine, cedega, crossover --
<gab3> the fonts are messed uplike that.
<gab3> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> !fonts | gab3
<ubottu> gab3: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ShishKabab> ActionParsnip1: Thanks for the help.
<Black_Monkey> is kde 4.2 beta 2 in any intrepid repos? I heard it was, but all announcements have gone...
<ActionParsnip1> !neon | Black_Monkeyc
<ubottu> Black_Monkeyc: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<xethx> #samba
<Black_Monkey> ActionParsnip1: oh, I know, I was just wondering about beta 2
<ActionParsnip1> Black_Monkey: thats it, you need extra repos
<ActionParsnip1> Black_Monkey: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/tag/ubuntu-install-kde-42/
<Black_Monkey> ActionParsnip1: I mean as in they packages beta 1 separately, and then beta 2, but it seems to have completely disappeared
<ActionParsnip1> Black_Monkey: no idea, maybe someone else can help, i had it briefly but i found it complete garbage so went back to kde4.1+fluxbox
<Black_Monkey> ok thanks
<gorgonizer> Black_Monkey: I installed 4.2 Beta 2 this morning, from the same repos as Beta 1 was located..
<Black_Monkey> gorgonizer: yeah, I saw a forum post saying  it was in repos, and reddit links to a release announcement - but all traces on kubuntu.org and kde.org have gone :-S
<gorgonizer> oh, it wasn't on kubuntu.org whenI checked this morning, I just a note from adept that i had 245 updates available, which I found to be Beta2..
<gorgonizer> I found on kde.org there was a note indicating that 4.2 Beta 2 was to be released today, in the 4.2 Release Schedule, but I never checked today tbh..
<gorgonizer> just checked, not a hint of it on the main page, only 4.2 Beta 1..
<gorgonizer> I found this: http://www.kde.org/info/4.1.85.php ubt it is not linked on the main page...
<Black_Monkey> yeah, I saw that...
<Black_Monkey> weird
<rahiel|^> hi
<Ejlan> Hello im wondering how to install flash on kubuntu 64bit
<Ejlan> i can't get it to work
<Black_Monkey> Ejlan: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Black_Monkey> but that's still pre-release quality
<Ejlan> 3okay
<Ejlan> i'll try it
<kamerigo> ActionParsnip1: done all process for samba ... now i see the shared folder with the simbol of sharing... but if i do smbtree is stil empty
<Ejlan> So were do i put libflashplayer.so?
<Black_Monkey> in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Black_Monkey> or I guess that should be lib64
<Ejlan> btw im in opera
<Black_Monkey> hm, not sure if it works in opera
<Black_Monkey> just a sec
<Ejlan> it worked
<Ejlan> thanks for the help
<Black_Monkey> ah great, yw
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: can you pastebin you /etc/samba/smb.conf please
<ActionParsnip1> Ejlan: i believe its ~/.opera some place
<ActionParsnip1> eljefe: you'll find everyone has been firefox brainwashed in here
<ActionParsnip1> Ejlan: you'll find everyone has been firefox brainwashed in here
<Ejlan> it was in /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<ActionParsnip1> Ejlan: aye thats it, it was a long time since i set that up
<kamerigo> ActionParsnip1: ok it is arriving
<keres> can someone help me with this: http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotii0.png
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: what is/
<kamerigo> is ceres my be
<kamerigo> a
<kamerigo> ActionParsnip1: this is mine
<kamerigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/87777/
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: ok looks ok, just its named 'name_of_share' which may be confusing you
<kamerigo> ActionParsnip1: so name_of_share = Shares and path is /home/kamerigo    .... right?
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: yeah, the path ~/Shares is know as //<your server name>/name_of_share
<wikki> so I just started running the kde
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: you need to replace the server name with the hostname of the samba server
<wikki> when I run firefox though a few things don't look right, the letters on the tabs seem to be too big and the checkbox buttons are too big so they seem to overlap their frame
<ActionParsnip1> wikki: try installing a new theme
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<wikki> where do the themes hide out?
<kamerigo> ActionParsnip1: kamerigo: you need to replace the server name with the hostname of the samba server ......    row please!
<kamerigo> ActionParsnip1: too many strings
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: well if you computer is called PC1
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: to access the share you'd access \\PC1\name_of_share
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: PC1 is the host name
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: name_of_share is the name of the shared folder
<cz9qvh> hello kde users
<cz9qvh> can someone advise me on this problem?  I get an "Open With" dialog when i click on an executable
<cz9qvh> drive me crazy
<kamerigo> ActionParsnip1: so i had to configure also the other pc... isn't enought to enable sharing of folder
<ActionParsnip1> kamerigo: if you want to share more folders, yes. if you want to access the share you can type: smb:// in the address bar
<kamerigo> ActionParsnip1: thank you .... is more clear
<cz9qvh> any ideas anyone?  i just want it to launch the executable when i click it, heh
<ActionParsnip1> cz9qvh: chmod +x <file>
<cz9qvh> good try! i checked that
<cz9qvh> it launches up just fine from a terminal :(
<ActionParsnip1> cz9qvh: are they scripts?
<cz9qvh> no, executables
<ActionParsnip1> cz9qvh: does the top line read #!/bin/bash ?
<ActionParsnip1> ah
<ActionParsnip1> cz9qvh: windows executables or windows executables
<ActionParsnip1> ?
<cz9qvh> hmm, like the first one that i tried is Eclipse
<cz9qvh> -rwxr-xr-x  1 david david  52576 2008-12-15 10:16 eclipse*
<cz9qvh> i could do a `./eclipse` from the command line, and it runs
<cz9qvh> so, then i figured maybe its a java thing
<ActionParsnip1> cz9qvh: if you right click, you can tell it to run in terminal
<ActionParsnip1> i thiink
<cz9qvh> ah, no, i just get "open with" on the context menu, heh
<ActionParsnip1> yeppers :)
<kamerigo> !interfaces
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces
<cz9qvh> idk, maybe some particular problem with my install
<cz9qvh> i installed ubuntu first, and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, heh
<cz9qvh> version 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> cz9qvh: thats fine, you can install xubuntu-desktop too if you wish
<BluesKaj> 'morning again
<cz9qvh> blueskaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi cz9qvh
<lukic> hi! i have a problem. i have nvidia beta drivers installed (manually) but drivers manager can't see them so i can't enable window effects. can someone help?
<cz9qvh> lukic: might try installing them with modprobe
<lukic> cz9qvh:  can you please explain that?
<EKrava> 1) in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common DISABLES_MODULES="nvidia"
<EKrava> 2) if you have /etc/rc.local insert the modprobe nvidia coomand in this file
<ActionParsnip1> !nvidia | lukic
<ubottu> lukic: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cz9qvh> Does anyone know how to change the default launch action for executable files in kde 4?
<BluesKaj> lukic,  which video card ? ...you really should check adept by typing your cardnumber into the adept searchbar and then checking in properties the various nvidia drivers available supporting your particular card.
<lukic> EKrava:  should i put modprobe nvidia at the end of rc.local file? after exit 0?
<lukic> BluesKaj: its geforce4 mx440
<cz9qvh> lukic: exit 0 will terminate the script, so put it before that, if you need to put it there at all
<ActionParsnip1> cz9qvh: do you mean windows executables or linux executables
<cz9qvh> lukic: check the guide actionparsnip1 pulled up
<cz9qvh> actionparsnip1: linux executables
<cz9qvh> actionparsnip1: i.e. compiled binary programs with the x flag set
<lukic> cz9qvh: ok i'll check
<ActionParsnip1> cz9qvh: im unsure, id imagine you'd not want to cange that as it would affect ALL binarys
<cz9qvh> actionparsnip1: i meant just the default "click" action... right now i'm not getting anything except for an "open with" window
<ActionParsnip1> cz9qvh: you'd be better creating a script to run the particular one or two you want to run different in a script
<ActionParsnip1> cz9qvh: very strange
<cz9qvh> yeah, its wierd
<cz9qvh> i can make a launcher for the application, by right clicking on the folder view in plasma and choosing "Create new->link to application" and choosing the executable file i want to launch in that dialog and saving the launcher and then when i click on that launcher it loads up the program like it should
<cz9qvh> but i want to just click on the executable and run it
<cz9qvh> i can get where plasma wants me to choose a program to launch it with if the file i click on does not have the x flag set
<ActionParsnip1> hmmm
<cz9qvh> when i had Wine installed earlier, then every executable i click on, even the linux ones, it tried to open it in wine
<ActionParsnip1> cz9qvh: i'd ask in #gentoo
<cz9qvh> k
<Knoppit> Any thoughts on the best nvidia driver for a GeForce FX 5200 and KDE 4.1
<ActionParsnip1> Knoppit: the desktop environment doesnt matter
<abdelwahab> salut
<ActionParsnip1> Knoppit: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-71
<BluesKaj> Knoppit, your card uses this driver,nvidia-glx-173
<ActionParsnip1> Knoppit: here's an xorg.conf you'll need if nvidia-settings doesnt fly: http://threeeighthsspacer.com/blog/2008/11/20/geforce-fx-5200-in-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-810/
<BluesKaj> Knoppit, you'll find it in adept or apt or even synaptic
<abdelwahab> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=864737
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip1, if he uses a package manager his xorg.conf file will adjusted accordingly
<Knoppit> ActionParsnip1, et al -- I should have mentioned that I'm using Hardy. Does that change your advice?
<ActionParsnip1> Knoppit: for hardy you need nvidia-glx
<Knoppit> ActionParsnip1, thanks and rats: I'm using that one and I'm somewhat disappointed with the speed of screen drawing
<ActionParsnip1> Knoppit: theres always envng-qt if all else fails
<ActionParsnip1> Knoppit: make sure you have nvidia-settings installed and that your settings are good
<abdelwahab> hello
<Knoppit> ActionParsnip1, I was thinking of going to glx-new or legacy
<ActionParsnip1> Knoppit: legacy ==old cards, new == newer cards
<ActionParsnip1> Knoppit: yo could try legacy, you can always uninstall it if its bad
<BluesKaj> Knoppit, the ,nvidia-glx-173 is the one to use ...trust me :)
<Knoppit> ActionParsnip1, Thanks, I must have done something wrong the last time I tried switching between drivers. I ended up having to do a reinstall.
<ActionParsnip1> Knoppit: you dont have to reinstall for a video driver, just use grub to reset xorg.conf and uninstall and video drivers you installed
<Knoppit> BluesKaj, Do you know if glx-173 is either the legacy or new of  adept?
<Knoppit> ActionParsnip1, I didn't want to reinstall, just bodged the job somehow and eventually had to reinstall
<BluesKaj> Knoppit, it's new for your card
<Knoppit> BluesKaj, I'm looking at adept now, and 173 is not either of those. I'm looking for the 173
<Knoppit> BluesKaj, Ah, so it may not be in the repositories yet?
<BluesKaj> nvidia-glx-173
<BluesKaj> do you have the 3rd part sources enabled?
<BluesKaj> party
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: hes on hardy remember
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: not intrepid
<BluesKaj> still
<Knoppit> BluesKaj, yes I have third party enabled
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> ok, I thought hardy would have the new driver for sure ..
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: nope, those are intrepi afaik
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: hardy has glx glx-new and glx-legacy
<Knoppit> BluesKaj, nvidia-glx-new-dev-envy = 173.14.12
<BluesKaj> Knoppit, try the new
<BluesKaj> don't use envy
<BluesKaj> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ActionParsnip1> envy is fine if you dont mind switching to nv driver every time you install a new kernel
<ActionParsnip1> thats all it is
<ActionParsnip1> then boot the new gui and rerun envy install
<BluesKaj> that's apita
<Pici> You shouldn't have to do that.
<ActionParsnip1> ten switch back to nvidia
<bazhang> no longer with envyng-qt
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: awesome
<bazhang> if its hardy; intrepid doesnt use it at all
<Knoppit> OK you've all convinced me -- time for a new card :)
<Knoppit> Kidding
<BluesKaj> knoppit i picked up a gforce 7600gt for peanuts
<ActionParsnip1> how can i tell if im using the envy diver or the "normal" one?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, you on hardy?
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: i was and upgraded on day of release of intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: i was on enby drivers in hardy
<ActionParsnip1> *envy
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, so was I (ie envyng-gtk ones), did nothing except got hardware drivers in intrepid
<Knoppit> BluesKaj, Is it fanless? My FX 5200 is and that's what I like about it. Plus it has been a good "work horse" for years.
<dwidmann> uggh, I wonder if VLC, one of its deps, or the nvidia drivers was responsible for that nasty hang :\
<BluesKaj> there's a fan it's quiet tho
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: so how can i tell whats currently been used?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, did you check what was in hardware drivers? which card?
<dwidmann> Knoppit: you can get aftermarket fanless coolers for video cards, presuming they don't run too hot
<ActionParsnip1> nvidia onboar 6250
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, is that the 73? should say in hardware drivers afaik
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/f256dd8ea
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: i got those installed
<mav> can anyone tell me how to find kworldclock in intrepid? package has gone and its not in kdetoys as stated :|
<Knoppit> Thanks all -- so long time -- to reboot
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: any suggestions
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, sorry was away; does it list one as 'recommended' ?
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: i run fluxbox so Ihavent seen anything like that
<javier_> hola todo el mundo como estan?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: if i uninstall them all and reboot will ubuntu offer to install one?
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: my xorg.conf is setup
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, that would likely be a good suggestion imo
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: deal
<ActionParsnip1> ok all nvidia stuffs removed
<ActionParsnip1> should i switch xorg.conf back to nv driver
<ActionParsnip1> ??
<JP-sNL3> good afternoon... having no luck trying to find out how to install flash (for youtube etc.) on this here amd64... please clue me in   :-)
<dr_willis> JP-sNL3,  i normally just install the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package and it grabs flash and more
<dr_willis> flash, java, various codecs. and other bits you proberly want anyway
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, you are in the tty now? think you need to reinstall them from there to get it working again
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: yeah im on an ssh
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: i dont mind cli gumf though, i could run the fix org.conf command
<JP-sNL3> dr_willis: hi... hmm, did that... haven't seen much improvement though... i'll triple check what goes
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, think installing the drivers from there should do it, xorg.conf is pretty much deprecated in intrepid now
<ActionParsnip1> ok i just fixed my xorg.conf to a failsafe one
<ActionParsnip1> i'll go from there
<downhillgames> http://masterdownhillgames.blogspot.com/2008/12/linux-firefox-and-mimetypes.html <---BOOM
<downhillgames> very useful :D
<bazhang> downhillgames, please keep that to #kubuntu-offtopic thanks
<downhillgames> ...there's a channel for everything on this network, I swear
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: you there duder?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, yep
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: ok ive defaulted my xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> and ive apparently got direct rendering
<ActionParsnip1> and glxgears pulls 200 FPS
<bazhang> is that good?
<ActionParsnip1> after i simply uninstalled all the nvidia packages i had
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: not sure, amd semperon 3000 am2 with 1gb ddr2 onboard nvidia 6250 128mb
<ActionParsnip1> just got 640 x 480 res
<bazhang> nvidia-settings been used yet?
<ActionParsnip1> not yet, just apt-getting
<bazhang> okay
<ActionParsnip1> i do not appear to be running the nvidia x driver
<ActionParsnip1> says to run nvidia-xconfig which i dont have
<ActionParsnip1> sorry its a 6150
<Dedi> anyone managed kde4 and bluetooth?
<vge> Dedi: im hearing there is a known bug in it, don't ask me more about it ;)
<ActionParsnip1> ok i installed nvidia-glx-177
<ActionParsnip1> and then ran nvidia-xconfig
<bazhang> how does the res look now
<ActionParsnip1> same as before I started playing but without all the other fluff
<ActionParsnip1> :D
<JP-sNL3> hmm... adept reports kubuntu-restricted-extras as installed, but still no youtube clips in firefox or konqueror... dr_willis? anybody?
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: when i change res in nvidia-settings do i still need to restart x server??
<ActionParsnip1> ok got a bit excited by silly high resolutions and chose a really high one. didnt lke that :)
<ActionParsnip1> thanks for the advice bazhang
<bazhang> heh ActionParsnip1
<bazhang> and why arent you helping in #ubuntu :)
<Psi-Jack> People here care more about people.
<bazhang> keeping him to yourself?
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: yeah my 17' ctx can do 2000 x whatever it is hahaha
<Psi-Jack> It's hard as fsck to get any real brains or decency in #ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip1> Psi-Jack: do it in live cd, or drop to root console and do it there
<Psi-Jack> Eh?
<JP-sNL3> lol
<JP-sNL3> :-D
<Psi-Jack> I'd rather mount -o remount /dev/part && fsck :p
<Psi-Jack> Heh, i like doing that though. errors=mount-ro, crontab every 60 seconds checks mount status, if ro for the watched mounts, it fscks and re-mounts rw.
<Psi-Jack> Self-healing filesystem, live.
<ActionParsnip1> Psi-Jack: or use perc controllers which can self rebuild if the drive goes down, takes the load off the OS / CPU as its done in hardware
<Psi-Jack> That too. But that's what good RAID5 is for, but even then, filesystem errors still need to be accounted for.
<ActionParsnip1> oh absolutely, and the raid controller will tell you that too
<ActionParsnip1> i get emails at work about stuff like that
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. A nice event watcher for the raid makes streamlining the effect even better.
<ActionParsnip1> Psi-Jack: well we need it due to the volume of servers we have
<Psi-Jack> Kinda funny though that most people don't know this type of stuff.
<Psi-Jack> And yet.
<Psi-Jack> It's too easy.
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: i've got a nicely populated xorg.conf too :D
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, nice :)
<Psi-Jack> heh
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: I thought xorg.conf was dead/
<Psi-Jack> My xorg.conf is very tidy.
<Psi-Jack> Small, discreet, tidy.
<bazhang> well you can still configure it if you know what you are doing
<Psi-Jack> IF you even need to do anything to it, really.
<Psi-Jack> Most everything is done automagically now.
<ActionParsnip1> http://pastebin.com/f44d79e6d
<bazhang> but the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg of gutsy is gone
<Psi-Jack> like freetype, type1, those are automagic.
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: yeah i loved that, was sweeet
<Psi-Jack> With hal, there's very little need to have most of that in there in fact.
<ActionParsnip1> Psi-Jack: thats what I thought which is why im confused as to why its so very populated
<Psi-Jack> I don't even have an InputDevice at all in mine.
<Psi-Jack> I have Device, Screen, Module, section.
<Psi-Jack> That's it.
<Psi-Jack> Oh, and DRI.
<Psi-Jack> Cause I wanted DRI to be full 0666
<Psi-Jack> xkb handles the keyboard layout and extensions.
<Psi-Jack> hal handles the mouse, though it made my app-button a Back button instead of what I really want it for..
<Psi-Jack> I /want/ my 4th button to actually bring up the kde plasma dashboard. ;D
<ActionParsnip1> i run flubox so right mouse button is my menu
<Psi-Jack> I have the normal 3 buttons, middle being the wheel mapping 4 and 5 to wheel ops, and a 6th just below the wheel which in Windows brought up the active tasks to switch to.
<Psi-Jack> But in KDE I want the Plasma Dashboard, because it's sooooo much more useful!
<ActionParsnip1> too slow, fluxbox is more functional to me
<ActionParsnip1> ok one more question
 * JP-sNL3 waits for his turn...
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<Psi-Jack> But after this I need to sleep.
<ActionParsnip1> when i run: dpkg -l | grep 2.6 I see all the old kernels which I have had installed as well as my current one
<ActionParsnip1> the old ones have rc next to the but the current one has ii
<ActionParsnip1> is there a way to get rid of the rc ones as they are no longer on my system and are just cluttering the list
<Psi-Jack> apt-get purge <packagename>
<ActionParsnip1> Psi-Jack: i'll try it, i usually --purge when i remove
<ActionParsnip1> nope still there
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip1: Anything in dpkg -C ?
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<Psi-Jack> JP-sNL3: Did you need something?
<Psi-Jack> Oh.
<Psi-Jack> Flash.
<Psi-Jack> JP-sNL3: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<JP-sNL3> Psi-Jack: hi... thank you, i'll try that right now
<ActionParsnip1> lemme check
<ActionParsnip1> no output there duder, i'll have a web browse
<RurouniJones> Anyone know a method of setting up VNC in a manner that would punch through a consumer routers NAT'd/Firewalled (sorta) setup like Skype does with bouncing via a central server?
<Psi-Jack> Might need to dpkg -P packagename-version more specifically.
<Psi-Jack> RurouniJones: UltraVNC can do that with a 32kb file you send them to use which automagically handshakes to you initiating it so it's already through the NAT
<bening> what is kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> rc == reconfigured
<ActionParsnip1> !kubuntu | bening
<ubottu> bening: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<RurouniJones> Psi-Jack: Thank you very much, I shall look into it
<RurouniJones> Nuts, windows only
<ActionParsnip1> Psi-Jack: yeah it's -P cheers broseph
<ActionParsnip1> Psi-Jack: why doesnt apt-get clear those out?
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip1: -P aka --purge
<ActionParsnip1> Psi-Jack: i always purge when i remove
<bening> can I install the ubuntu package to kubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> ActionParsnip1: apt works mostly with the /latest/ version
<ActionParsnip1> always always
<JP-sNL3> Psi-Jack: it is already installed (latest version)... this is a kubuntu 8.10 on a acer aspire 7530 amd64 laptop btw... it is driving me crazy being a windows/slackware/knoppix user
<JP-sNL3> :-(
<Psi-Jack> JP-sNL3: Well, YouTube is JUST flash
<JP-sNL3> yeah  :-)
<Psi-Jack> You using firefox?
<JP-sNL3> yes
<jim88> can anyone suggest an easy way to upgrade a linux bios
<Psi-Jack> Linux is a kernel, it's not bios.
<jim88> sorry, I have an older gateway machine and running kubuntu and want to update the bios
<Psi-Jack> Do you need to?
<jim88> PSI-Jack: I am not sure but I think so ... it was a used machine and I use it in production and want to be sure it's ok
<Psi-Jack> If you are not 100% sure. Don't.
<Psi-Jack> Check if you need to, by the bios changelogs
<jim88> PSI-Jack: yeah, your probably right
<jim88> PSI-Jack: I am not sure how to check them
<Psi-Jack> Not probably.
<Psi-Jack> I am right.
<JP-sNL3> Psi-Jack: i do not want to deprive you of your sleep, mate... someone else want to help me with my wireless problem?: all is detected/installed, device runs, but i think it is the wifi on/off button or somesuch
<jim88> PSI-Jack: I understand
<jim88> PSI-Jack: so how to I look at the changelogs?
<Psi-Jack> jim88: Gateway's site where you found them.
<jim88> PSI-Jack: found what? I am not sure what you are asking me
<Psi-Jack> The bios update you want to flash.
<RurouniJones> jim88: You really son't want to
<jim88> PSI-Jack: well, I found the original information of where the PC was bought from and I can see the info but not sure of the bios update info
<RurouniJones> Only change a BIOS if doing so will fix an issue you are currently gaving
<jim88> PSI-Jack: you are right
<Psi-Jack> jim88: Then you don't need it.
<jim88> PSI-Jack: you talked me out of it :)
<RurouniJones> Upadting a bios because you can leads to pain an misery
<RurouniJones> Why can't I spell tonigh
<jim88> RurouniJones: you are right but I do need to learn how to do it
<jim88> RurouniJones: and or understand when I need to do it
<jim88> PSI-Jack: the old saying ... leave well enough alone
<RurouniJones> I have had to flash a bios...once in 15 years
<jim88> RurouniJones: how did you know you needed it?
<RurouniJones> When windows 2000 wouldn't boot up
<RurouniJones> and searching on the internet said that the mobo BIOS version on the PC only worked in the 9x series
<BluesKaj> enabling and diasabling/changing hardware options in the BIOS doesn't a flash upgrade
<BluesKaj> need
<jim88> RurouniJones: you shouldn't swear like that lolololo saying "Windows in here"
<usman> :)
<RurouniJones> BluesKaj: I wasn't in the setup or boot menu :)
<BluesKaj> RurouniJones, peripherals perhaps
<RurouniJones> Was a bugger to hunt down the file as well, DELL told me to get stuffed when I asked if they had it.
<RurouniJones> Nope
<BluesKaj> RurouniJones, nice support :(
<RurouniJones> Well the machine shipped with 98 and I wanted to install 2k on it.
<BluesKaj> ahh an oldie
<RurouniJones> And it was a consumer sale, not business. The best they could offer was an "engineer" to come and install the original 98....
<RurouniJones> oh yea, this was a long time ago
<jim88> so RurouniJones BluesKaj and Psi-Jack:  for my peace of mind and others who may be on here ... when should we be looking to update the bios?
<RurouniJones> When something utterly doesn't work
<RurouniJones> and the only things online you can find to fix it say "Update the bios"
<BluesKaj> no particular timetable jim88, only when the mobo mfg or BIOS requires upgrading
<wikki> anyone here use wubi?
<BluesKaj> tried wubi..too restrictve
<wikki> oh
<BluesKaj> wikki, it may serve your purposes however
<BluesKaj> dunno what you need it for
<wikki> I wonder if it will work on my truecrypt encrypted windows partition
<wikki> probably not
<wikki> maybe i'll just install it on my usb disk
<BluesKaj> wikki, why not just give linux it's own partition ?
<wikki> well i'm not going to be using it that much on my laptop
<Piet> hi
<wikki> hey piet
<Piet> hey :D
<The-Compiler> How can Autostart something when KDE starts up (w/o using the sessions?)
<Piet> is this the place where i have to say that i like KDE :D
<wikki> yes
<cuznt> absolutely
<BluesKaj> wikki, is it windows Vista on your laptop?
<wikki> no, it's xp
<BluesKaj> then you can run wubi with fewer probs
<BluesKaj> vista is a pita
<wikki> i'm running truecrypt system encryption though
<wikki> so it won't work
<jim88> so RurouniJones BluesKaj and Psi-Jack:  thanks guys
<BluesKaj> We have a vista laptop for travelling .. no point putting linux on it just for checking email and some surfing
<cuznt> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<cuznt> nah
 * cuznt is done with windowz. after finding my lic expired with my processor
<Piet> opensuse 11.1 released today
<wikki> I have a lot of security tools that I like to run, currently I have a usb disk that runs backtrack3
<wikki> i'll just install kubuntu on another usb disk
<wikki> no big deal
<wathek_> any one know if there's a repo where I can find Qt4.5 ? I mean the beta version
<dabbler> installed KDE2 today...but where is the 'command run' ?
<dabbler> KDE4
<Piet> alt+f2 ?
<Piet> or you mean the thing at the desktop
<Piet> thats gone
<Piet> webKit will be in qt 4.5
<Piet> so we'll get a very fast konqueror :D
<wathek_> Piet, you know Qt 4.5 beta is out
<Piet> yea?
<wathek_> yes
<wathek_> I'm looking for a repo for that
<Piet> hmm
<g_> hey is kde 4.2 beta 2 out? has anyone upgraded with it?
<BluesKaj> my pc is a 3 yr old Compaq Presario desktop ...wonder if there's a way to boot it with a USB drive ?
<Piet> i dont know a ubuntu repo
<szrhawaii> can anyone tell me how to fix this problem
<Piet> maybe you could try compiling it
<szrhawaii> ubuntu.pastebin.com
<wathek_> Piet, you're kidding ?
<wathek_> compling it will take a long time
<Piet> no :p
<szrhawaii> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com
<BluesKaj> g_, yes I'm running it as we speak ...it's seems fine
<Pici> szrhawaii: You need to give us the link after you paste and submit your data.
<The-Compiler> sorry about the join-leave flood | Sorry wegen dem join-leave flood
<szrhawaii> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m37cdf89e
<szrhawaii> sorry had to write it out cause it wouldnt cut and paste
<Piet> hee
<szrhawaii> the error comes up every time i close dolphin
<Piet> try chmod YOURUSERNAME /home/USERNAME * -R
<szrhawaii> ok
<szrhawaii> is that my username twice or just where the file name is
<Piet> just ur username
<Piet> so twice
<szrhawaii> ok
<szrhawaii> says no such file
<Piet> chmod YOURUSERNAME /home/USERNAME/* -R
<Piet> sorry
<Pici> chmod won't do anything here.
<Piet> what will then?
<Pici> szrhawaii: sudo chown -R <username>:<username> /home/<username>
<Piet> oh of course
<szrhawaii> still nothing
<Piet> it was chown, not chmod, sorry :p
<szrhawaii> its chmod /home/username/home/username
<szrhawaii> oh chown
<szrhawaii> ok
<szrhawaii> nope still nothing
<Piet> chown piet /home/piet/* -R
<Piet> but with your own username
<Piet> chown username /home/<username>/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<szrhawaii> it says missing operand after the input
<Piet> then i dont know how to fix this...
<Piet> chown never failed me :p
<szrhawaii> is it an error i can manually do without terminal but through the gui
<BluesKaj> hmm chmod +x ?
<szrhawaii> is that your recommendation
<BluesKaj> suggestion
<szrhawaii> ok ill try
<szrhawaii> i got nothing
<BluesKaj> no error ...good
<Pici> szrhawaii: Are you putting the angle brackets in when you type the command?
<cuznt> what is the diff between chmod and chown?
<Piet> chmod changes permissions for a file
<Piet> chown changes the owner
<szrhawaii> nope
<szrhawaii> chmod sounds more familiar here
<cuznt> ty
<Piet> np ;)
<Guest4014> amarok doesnt play anything.. which package containt the right audio codecs??
<jedix> where can I change my keyboard mapping of caps to ctrl in 4.1?
<szrhawaii> also can anyone tell me how to extract a iso image without burining it
<szrhawaii> i did it before i just forgot
<Piet> ubuntu-restricted-extras has some codecs i believe
<Guest4014> with k3b you can say "only create an image"
<Guest4014> just before the burning process
<BluesKaj> Guest4014, sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<szrhawaii> i just got an error when i opened my k3b also
<Guest4014> thanks blueskaj
<BluesKaj> np
<dabbler> BTW alt-F2 does work ty
<dabbler> for command line
<Piet> no problem ;)
<szrhawaii> im locked out of my home file now
<dabbler> but no menu entry like KDE3?
<Piet> no :( (not that i remember)
<szrhawaii> is there a faster way to unlock my folders instead of manually changing the read only permissions
<Piet> umm
<Piet> create a new user
<szrhawaii> nah
<szrhawaii> whatever code i used locked me out
<szrhawaii> ill just do it manually
<Guest4014> is there somone using compiz with kubuntu 8.10 and with windows refresh problems??
<Guest4014> I want to know if is a general problem or only me :-(
<BluesKaj> szrhawaii, chmod +rw ~/home/username
<szrhawaii> what does that do
<Vermux> how do I check what version of kubuntu I have in konsole?
<BluesKaj> maybe a sudo in front
<szrhawaii> Vermux kmenu>system>konsole
<BluesKaj> it gives read write permissions to your homefolder
<szrhawaii> i already unlocked them manually
<szrhawaii> yeah i did that
<szrhawaii> just the old fashion way
<Vermux> szrhawaii: and then what...?
<szrhawaii> you wanted to see if you had konsole right
<szrhawaii> oh you want to check the version
<BluesKaj> Vermux,lsb_release -a
<szrhawaii> i forget its like something and konsole at the end
<szrhawaii> you can always check your package manager its the hard way but it works too
<Vermux> waht's the default ubuntu user passwd when booting from a cd? I want to change the password for the ubuntu user
<szrhawaii> are you trying to do root
<szrhawaii> if your doing what i think your doing there is non
<szrhawaii> if yours doesnt work
<szrhawaii> try going to kmenu>system>package manager
<szrhawaii> then type in konsole and look at details
<g_> hey guys Ive been having a serious bug lately
<g_> I can't seem to find it on the launchpad bugs
<g_> when i have a regular work load going of just firefox open with a few tabs and google earth or after running kubuntu for a while
<g_> it locks up and one of my laptop buttons flashes
<g_> Im updated to the latest of everything
<g_> its gotten a bit better since some of the upgrades
<szrhawaii> i have extra features in my boot grub besides the standard generic ones does anyone know what the files are called in the grub feature
<szrhawaii> is it kernel-headers or something
<avihayb> I'm starting to develop a haterate for kubuntu's package maintainers
 * genii sips and catches up on scroll
<avihayb> I have a problem with my network manager
<avihayb> it stoped showing up on my taskbar, and I don't have any way of accessing it
<avihayb> I use the network-manager-gnome, since network-manager-kde actualy forcebly disconnects me from the network connection set up by the basic networking thingy
<avihayb> and doesn't let me connect to anything
<avihayb> I switched to the gnome nm, and everything was dandi untill I let it upgrade the network-manager package
<julito_> an what happend?
<g_> Hey where's the binary package information for the kde 4.2 beta 2 someone forgot to put it on the page announcing and telling people to download below
<g_> lol
<g_> I want to upgrade to the 4.2 beta 2
<HappySmileMan> g_: Doubt packages will be available yet, maybe a day or two, unless you've heard otherwise, I don't know for sure, just usually takes a few days to get packaged
<BluesKaj> g_, you need the kde4.2 beta ppa repositories in your sources.list then do a sudo apt-get update
<urmas_> Hi all
<BluesKaj> g_, add these to your sources.list , then save the file and sudo apt-get update.
<BluesKaj> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-updates-testing/ubuntu intrepid main
<BluesKaj> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-updates-testing/ubuntu intrepid main
<COMMODORE64> ok.
<COMMODORE64> How can I install Synaptic Package Manager? It don't comes with Kubuntu 8.10
<COMMODORE64> anyone?
<bazhang> COMMODORE64, sudo apt-get install packagename
<COMMODORE64> i got two errors
<COMMODORE64> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<COMMODORE64> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<COMMODORE64> is there any way i can install it on offline?
<bazhang> COMMODORE64, close all instances of apt
<COMMODORE64> whoops
<COMMODORE64> stupid adept ^^
<COMMODORE64> thank you :)
<bazhang> yep :) its adept's fault
<COMMODORE64> so
<COMMODORE64> if i'm offline without internet connection, and i got the package from this site http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/synaptic/download
<COMMODORE64> How can i install it?
<bazhang> apt-cache search synaptic for the correct name
<COMMODORE64> thank you very much :)
<COMMODORE64> lastly.
<COMMODORE64> When i logs off, why do i notices a lines of artifacts moving on my right of laptop screen?
<COMMODORE64> was it about the Xorg driver?
<COMMODORE64> from*
<bazhang> COMMODORE64, is compiz enabled? what version of ubuntu/kubuntu?
<COMMODORE64> I'm running Kubunto 8.10.
<bazhang> COMMODORE64, what video card what driver how installed
<COMMODORE64> No idea. I'm running Dell Inspiron 6400 ( E1505 ) on Ati Radeon x1400. I haven't installed the video card driver and all any kinids of drivers yet.
<COMMODORE64> I installed Kubuntu yesterday.
<bazhang> COMMODORE64, check in hardware drivers there should be one there for you
<COMMODORE64> and it seem to reconize my intel 4965AGN card automatically, but im getting bad connections.
<COMMODORE64> so im trying to install the wifi driver, and i'm stuck with synaptic, so that
<COMMODORE64> 's why im here ;)
<bazhang> COMMODORE64, well if you installed it yesterday there are a ton of updates waiting :)
<COMMODORE64> I know. I would like to deal with this problematic 4965AGN driver first, because i'm getting plenty of lags on this irc, and as well as slow connection ( Compares with fast connection on vista )
<COMMODORE64> by the way, i'm on dual booting with vista also
<COMMODORE64> ;)
<COMMODORE64> decides its time to get used to linux in case something happens with windoz ;)
<bazhang> that has no effect; updated is generally better though
<bazhang> run the updates, then worry about specific fixer uppers and customization later :)
<gekkoo> anybody using gnash + konqueror 64-bit? if i install konqueror-gnash-plugin it only installs 2 changelogs..
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: Hi
<Colonel_Panic> I'm getting another error here
<Colonel_Panic> if I try to kdesudo any KDE app, I get this error: "Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: the name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by any .service files."
<COMMODORE64> Hi DaSkreech
<COMMODORE64> ok will do, bazhang.
<alonea> this is probably a stupid question, but I seem to have confused myself. How would I repartition my drive? or would i have to burn a disk and boot with it and use that to repart? is there a way to do it without a disk? a termial login or something?
<DaSkreech> hi alonea How are you?
<alonea> DaSkreech: fried
<alonea> DaSkreech: but generally happy
<DaSkreech> I'll have a large drink. Would you like alonea with that? Yes thank you
<Colonel_Panic> alonea: when I did that, I used PartedMagic
<DaSkreech> alonea: Which drive are you repartitioning ?
<alonea> DaSkreech: hey! I am a taken girl here. Well, I only have one harddrive, but wanted to split my /home partition. I need another ntfs space for work.
<DaSkreech> alonea: So I can't be taken with you :(
<alonea> DaSkreech: sorry dear.
<DaSkreech> alonea: Should be doable without external tools
<DaSkreech> I wouldn't recommend repartitioning / but another section of the hard drive shouldn't be beyond the powers of Gparted
<alonea> DaSkreech: oh no, leaving root alone, but my /home part should be ok right?
<DawnLight> hey. what checks for updates and informs me? it seems to not be working
<DaSkreech> In theory yes as long as you resize and don't delete it
<alonea> yeah.
<cumulus007> hi, are there already  KDE 4.1.85 available in the testing repo?
<DaSkreech> Also depends on how you have your logical/ primary partitions laid out
<alonea> DaSkreech: I have noooooo idea.
<DaSkreech>  I have about 100 GBs of space on my HDD I can't use
<DaSkreech> cumulus007: Officially no
<cumulus007> and unofficialy :)
<alonea> DaSkreech: no one ever explained to me what logical primary stuff meant. i do know I screwed up my windows once when I resized
<DaSkreech> >_>
<DaSkreech> <_<
<DaSkreech> yes but shhhhh It's just between me and you
<COMMODORE64> alonea
<DaSkreech> alonea: by random decree a hard drive can only have 4 partitions
<COMMODORE64> never resize the bootingg hard drive with windows
<alonea> but that was ages ago
<COMMODORE64> Bad experience for me.
<alonea> and I reformatted all and went back to xp
<alonea> DaSkreech: oh...it can't have more?
<DaSkreech> Those 4 are called primary and all are possible to be bootable
<DaSkreech> Correct
<DaSkreech> Once people realised this was stupid they made another decree
<alonea> DaSkreech: well, then I can't part. I already have 4. one ntfs, one swap, and two ext3 (root and home)
<DaSkreech> You can designate a primary partition to be "exenteded"
<DaSkreech> Extended even
<dennister> howdy channel
<alonea> DaSkreech: ok.
<DawnLight> howdy
<DaSkreech> inside an extended partition you can make 255 more partitions
<alonea> ok.
<DaSkreech> These are all called "logical:
<DaSkreech> "
<Colonel_Panic> Anybody Whenever I try to kdesudo any KDE app, I get this error: "Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: the name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by any .service files."
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Any app?
<dennister> other people finding flash 10 a pain?
<DaSkreech> hi DawnLight
<DaSkreech> hi dennister
<dennister> DaSkreech: hi back :-)
<DawnLight> i don't get notifications for package upgrades automatically for some reason. why is this?
<DaSkreech> alonea: you can tell if you have an extended partition with logical ones inside if you have a file called /dev/sda5
<alonea> DaSkreech: ok. so my /home has 53 gigs unused, and I want to make 30gigs separate. how would I go about this, and can I make my home extended now?
<DaSkreech> Dunno check if you have /dev/sdb5
<Colonel_Panic> DaSkreech: well I know it always happens with Dolphin
<alonea> DaSkreech: no. only /dec/sda1-4
<Colonel_Panic> Kate seems to work OK
<DaSkreech> alonea: Ow yeah you need a back up solution then one of those paritions have to be destroyed
<Foodcoman> Morning.
<dennister> solved flash 10 issues; now looking for advice on 2 things; 1) am about to do another installation of mythtv, and I'm a bit rusty...used to doing it the old-fashioned way with ubuntu-server first, then painfully doing the lamp, mysql, mythtv stuff one at a time...has anyone found the mythbuntu method of installation, from the mini-izo method, work well?
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Ha ha I get that error but it's written inside of dolphin
<alonea> DaSkreech: ok. probably my /home, and I got an external 500 gig drive.
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<dennister> *mini.iso
<DaSkreech> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Colonel_Panic> OK well how about this: screw KDE4 entirely
<Colonel_Panic> just go back to KDE 3.5
<alonea> DaSkreech: ok, so back up /home. and then what?
<Foodcoman> KDE 4.2 Beta 2 is sure pretty.
<DaSkreech> alonea: ok can you give me the output of sudo fdisk -l and mount  ?
<Tm_T> Foodcoman: and already "old" (;)
<Colonel_Panic> I'm having lots of trouble with KDE 4
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Does konqueror work?
<Colonel_Panic> just, lots of glitchiness and headaches
<jtechidna> DaSkreech: dude, kde 4.2 has been officially released
<Psycho_Sonic> um, I'm having a bit of a problem with the Trial part of Kubuntu
<jtechidna> :D
<DaSkreech> jtechidna: No it hasn't
<Tm_T> jtechidna: 4.2 beta 2
<Colonel_Panic> that's an idea, since it's a well-known fact that Dolphin sucks a bag of dicks
<Psycho_Sonic> the disc is fine, I ran the check
<jtechidna> Tm_T: yes, beta2
<Colonel_Panic> one sec, lemme try Konqueror
<jtechidna> DaSkreech: check kde.org, beta2 has been released
<Tm_T> jtechidna: totally different than 4.2
<alonea> DaSkreech: going to pm you
<jtechidna> that's not what I meant :P
<Psycho_Sonic> but, it froze when loading
<Tm_T> jtechidna: but what you said =)
<jtechidna> [13:30:00] <cumulus007> hi, are there already  KDE 4.1.85 available in the testing repo?
<DaSkreech> alonea: pastebin it
<pucko-> Colonel_Panic: I thought so too when I used kde3, but dolphin works much better in kde4
<jtechidna> [13:31:29] <DaSkreech> yes but shhhhh It's just between me and you
<dennister> oh, ok, new channel specifically for that...thx ...2) more of a hardware issue that I want to solve once and for all before the kunbuntu installation gets started...cpu overheating issue...have reapplied the thermal grease twice now, recently replaced the heatsink/fan, increasing the fan amp from .08A to .12A...still too hot I believe, for a p3 866MHz processor
<alonea> DaSkreech: ok, will do that too. gimmie a sec
<Psycho_Sonic> Kubuntu keeps freezing when I try to run it from the disc
<DaSkreech> jtechidna: its not in the topic :)
<alonea> http://pastebin.com/m5a46b396
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Where?
<Psycho_Sonic> it just freezes once I get to KDE
<Psycho_Sonic> once the background loads and I see the HDD icon
<Psycho_Sonic> then everything stops and my lights for CAPS and NumLock start flashing
<hyper_ch> huhu
<DaSkreech> ah. Mine used to freeze there too..
<cumulus007> yes, there are updates, wohoo
<Psycho_Sonic> any ideas?
<cumulus007> dpkg was broken due to koffice :|
<DaSkreech> alonea:  and mount
<cumulus007> so I couldn't update
<alonea> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m61f24405
<COMMODORE64> bazhang:  thank you for your help, i'll come back when i need more help
<bazhang> COMMODORE64, see you soon :)
<COMMODORE64> oh and
<COMMODORE64> Im just confused
<Psycho_Sonic> anyone have an idea to help me?
<COMMODORE64> There's two kubuntu channels
<COMMODORE64> one is in irc.ubuntu.com and one is in irc.freenode.net?
<bazhang> the offtopic one?
<Psycho_Sonic> like, does my computer just not like the trial part of Kubuntu?
<COMMODORE64> i doubt it.
<jpds> COMMODORE64: Both the same.
<COMMODORE64> Hmm.t hank you :)
<bazhang> Psycho_Sonic, it freezes?
<jpds> irc.u.c points to irc.f.n.
<Psycho_Sonic> yeah
<Psycho_Sonic> it happened both times i tried
<Psycho_Sonic> first time, it got through the loading bar, then froze at the balck screen
<bazhang> did you md5 the iso, run the disk integrity check after burning at low speed?
<Psycho_Sonic> yeah
<Mamarok> emonkey: ping
<bdgraue> if i try to install an nvidia driver in jaunty, it will remove the complete xserver-xorg? any idea why? known problem? maybe a "feature"? :)
<Psycho_Sonic> i ran the disc check, it was fine
<Psycho_Sonic> second time it froze as soon as KDE came up
<bazhang> and you md5 the iso before burning?
<Psycho_Sonic> um
<Psycho_Sonic> >_>
<Mamarok> oops, wrong channel :/
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Root+Actions+Servicemenu?content=48411
<Omoikane_> is there something for ubuntu that is equivalent to the desktop icon container in KDE4?
<Psycho_Sonic> how do I check the hash?
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: What video card?
<Psycho_Sonic> eh
<bazhang> Psycho_Sonic, which os are you burning it on?
<Psycho_Sonic> some crappy one, let me check
<Psycho_Sonic> i'm on XP
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Did you try the safe video mode ?
<bazhang> there is a link there ^^ Psycho_Sonic
<dennister> that's wild...just used the google search window to find something, and all i got was an "F" icon on the page...had to close that icon before I could do anything(!) else
<Psycho_Sonic> Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller
<dennister> anyone see that before?
<Psycho_Sonic> checking link now
<Psycho_Sonic> and i don't know how to safe-video-mode
<alonea> DaSkreech: ok, backing up /home since it has kinda a lot of important stuff. and got rid of a good 20 gigs of stuff I didn't need. ^_^
<dennister> this is driving me nuts!!!
<DaSkreech> The google search window ?
<DaSkreech> alonea: Oh you carry a lot of bgage :)
<DaSkreech> baggage
<dennister> this blasted "f" icon in google...now it's turning up and preventing me from doing anything when i type in a url to the url window
<jewel> how to register an irc account?
<dennister> what the heck is it?
<DaSkreech> !register | jewel
<ubottu> jewel: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<alonea> DaSkreech: well, I was attempting to get GWAR and WOW to work, but they didn't cause of my intel vid card.
<DaSkreech> dennister: I have no idea what you are talking about
<DaSkreech> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Omoikane_> is there something for ubuntu that is equivalent to the desktop icon container in KDE4?
<cumulus007> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cumulus007> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alonea> well, the problem is my driver. I get 3d just fine in linux, but my xserver crashes on pretty much anything in wine.
<Psycho_Sonic> whoawhoa
<DaSkreech> alonea: you have your swap on the outer edge of the disk? that's strange
<Psycho_Sonic> i'm confused about the md5sum
<Psycho_Sonic> i downloaded the exe into the system32
<Psycho_Sonic> i'm at command prompt
<alonea> DaSkreech: ^^;;;;;
<Psycho_Sonic> do i have to download another md5?
<dennister> DaSkreech: perhaps you haven't seen it, but perhaps someone else has: when you type anything into the firefox url bar, or the Google search bar, a small icon/window with an 'F' in the titlebar shows up in the middle of firefox, and absolutely nothing happens until you close it
* DaSkreech changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.2 Beta 2: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<dennister> this is almost totally crippling firefox itself
<Psycho_Sonic> ah, i see
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: type md5sum.exe C;\path\to\the\file.iso
<Psycho_Sonic> oh, ok
<Psycho_Sonic> thank ya
<Psycho_Sonic> doing now
<alonea> DaSkreech: Where should the swap be? is there a problem with it at the end?
<DaSkreech> alonea: No problem just a slower end of the drive. Honestly makes little difference noa days I'm an old crank so I'm used to making sure it's in the first two partitions for speed
<dennister> has anyone else seen this firefox-crippling effect
<DaSkreech> alonea: Regardless you may want to swap it with sda3 when you destroy it
<dennister> ???
<alonea> DaSkreech: alright.
<Colonel_Panic> well Konqueror appears to work
<DaSkreech> dennister: Nope check in  #ubuntu as well more people there use firefox
<pucko-> is there an exposé-like function in kde4?
<DaSkreech> alonea: That way you can play with space in sda5-* more freely
<alonea> DaSkreech: I just didn't want it first since I rememer XP being cranky about it not being first or something.
<DaSkreech> pucko-: ctrl+F9
<DawnLight> i've now numeral updates i'm looking at in... adept. but i can't see no package changes in the interface. is there anything?
<Psycho_Sonic> um
<Psycho_Sonic> where do I download the iso's md5?
<dennister> ok...
<Psycho_Sonic> i'm not seeing it on the kubuntu site
<DaSkreech> alonea: Yeah that's why I said first two Silly crybaby tantrum throwing windows
<pucko-> thanks
<Colonel_Panic> hehe once again, Dolphin proves itself to be a piece of crap
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: one second it's 8.10 right ?
<Omoikane_> does KDE work on ubuntu?
<minus18_pundit>  how to change resolution from terminal?
<DaSkreech> xrandr
<DaSkreech> !kde | Omoikane_
<ubottu> Omoikane_: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.10/release/MD5SUMS
<Colonel_Panic> I think I might try using "Ebuntu"
<Psycho_Sonic> DaSkreech: yeah, 8.10
<Psycho_Sonic> thanks
<Colonel_Panic> Kubuntu with Enlightenment
<alonea> DaSkreech: yeah.
<minus18_pundit> kde works fine on ubuntu, at least it has been doing fine for me
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: They have one now?
<pucko-> Colonel_Panic: why?
<Colonel_Panic> or Flubuntu Kubuntu with Fluxbox
<DaSkreech> i was trying for years to get one established
<DaSkreech> #fluxbuntu
<chris062689> !kpilot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpilot
<Colonel_Panic> I mean Ubuntu with Fluxbox
<alonea> DaSkreech: ok, how do I empty my trash in kde4? not seeing a button for it anywhere
<Colonel_Panic> I'm getting real disillusioned with KDE
<DaSkreech> !info kpilot
<ubottu> Package kpilot does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> Ooooh
<Colonel_Panic> click the trash icon
<chris062689> I <3 my KDE 4.2 Beta 2 install.
<Psycho_Sonic> dammit. Sorry about my noobness, but
<alonea> Colonel_Panic: thats the problem. I don't have one.
<chris062689> Only a few widgets crash Plasma, other than that, it's been completely stable.
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Fluxbox actually works really nicely with KDE :)
<Psycho_Sonic> how do I save this md5?
<Foodcoman> Anyone using KDE 4.2 Beta?  Installing Widgets, gives me, "Could not find requested component"
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: No problem it's weird the first time
<Colonel_Panic> hehe
<minus18_pundit>  how to change resolution from terminal?
<chris062689> Foodcoman: I haven't tried installing any widgets, don't know, sorry.
<Colonel_Panic> they're touting 4.2 as the miracle that's gong to fix all the buggy crap in KDE 4
<Psycho_Sonic> so, what do I do with this md5?
<alonea> Colonel_Panic: and its under places. and it loads and i see the stuff in the trash, but nothing about emptying it
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Download the file it;s a text file with listings in there
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: They never did
<Psycho_Sonic> do I save it to a text file?
<Psycho_Sonic> ah, ok
<chris062689> Colonel_Panic: KDE 4 Beta 2 is extremely stable.
<Colonel_Panic> why not select all and delete?
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: They said it was roughly parity with KDE3 and would be usable for most people
<chris062689> I haven't had anything but Plasma crash yet, and that's due to only one widget.
<alonea> Colonel_Panic: last time I did that, at least in kde3, bad things happened...it reput it in the trash and locked it or some crazy stuff
<DaSkreech> chris062689: Which widget ?
<Colonel_Panic> that's weird
<Foodcoman> chris062689: Thanks, I just tried to add weather or dictionary to desktop most widgets complain.
<chris062689> I think the Comic Book, which really sucks, since I wanted to look at 8-bit.
<Black_Monkey> Colonel_Panic: is it as stable as 4.1?
<alonea> actually, I should make my trash a blackhole. I have been meaning to, but forgot how
<Colonel_Panic> heh I added calculator to the panel and it broke Plasma
<Colonel_Panic> ever since, I've been getting lots of weird errors
<chris062689> The only thing I don't like about KDE's theming system, they don't tell you which themes are designed for which version
<chris062689> Since there was some major changes between KDE 4.1 and 4.2
<DaSkreech> chris062689: Wait it crashes as soon as you add it?
<Foodcoman> Analog clock works.
<Psycho_Sonic> so, do i save the md5 as "kubuntu-yadda-iso.md5"?
<chris062689> well, as soon as I try to configure it with 8bit thedure. (Wow I suck at spelling :D)
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: which errors
<Colonel_Panic> the comic strip would be cool if you could select whatever Web comic you wanted
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: yea
<Psycho_Sonic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> \Dolphin won't work
<Colonel_Panic> whenever I boot, the Pager in the panel breaks
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: They were going to patch for that (I think they did early on but it's ahrd to do it in a nice way)
<Colonel_Panic> doesn't show all the desktops
<chris062689> Colonel_Panic: Theres a ton of comics in there.
<DaSkreech> chris062689: Do they still make 8 bit ?
<Colonel_Panic> I have to remove it and replace it
<Foodcoman> Cant find comic book on mine.
<alonea> woah! what is this?!!!! I use my google bar in firefox and it brings up some white box now.
<DaSkreech> dennister: Seeee ?
<Colonel_Panic> there's like, 5
<Foodcoman> Comic Book :  "Could not find requested component"
<alonea> *growls*
<Colonel_Panic> I saw like 5 comics in there
<Colonel_Panic> when I installed it, Garfield came up
<dennister> alonea: yep...driving me nuts, too
<minus18_pundit>  how to change resolution from terminal?
<DaSkreech> xkcd :)
<alonea> dennister: when did this start?
<chris062689> It's still in Beta 2, I'm sure all of these bugs will be worked out by the RC>
<DaSkreech> minus18_pundit: look at xrandr
<alonea> dennister: wasn't doing this before
<chris062689> Give the widgets time to mature, remember, widgets are only a part of the overall KDE 4
<dennister> alonea: just about 30 minutes ago
<alonea> dennister: maybe from one of the updates today?
<Colonel_Panic> I was hoping to see some of my favorites, like Achewood, VGcats, Penny Arcade, Ctrl-Alt-Del...
<DaSkreech> chris062689: #plasma was looking for crashes like that can you join the chan and give them a Bt ?
<dennister> alonea: also happens when you type in a url in the url locator bar...
<DaSkreech> What's achewood?
<chris062689> I'm sure they already know about it.
<alonea> dennister: ok, I can't live with this. at all.
<Colonel_Panic> it's a Web comic
<DaSkreech> chris062689: Ha ha What makes you sure?
<Colonel_Panic> really strange and funny
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Right duh :)
<dennister> alonea: possibly...neither can I...it's almost cripping firefox as far as i'm concerned
<alonea> dennister: the question is, is it a firefox update that caused it, or something else?
<Psycho_Sonic> wut. no such file or directory
<Colonel_Panic> I think I might switch to Fluxbuntu
<Psycho_Sonic> ok, this is what i did
<chris062689> I wish there was  firefox-kde package, installing JUST firefox makes it look fugly ;_;
<dennister> alonea: not sure...let me check server
<Colonel_Panic> I used to love Enlightenment
<Psycho_Sonic> changed directory to the folder with the iso
<Colonel_Panic> and Ice
<Colonel_Panic> especially Enlightenment
<Psycho_Sonic> oh
<Psycho_Sonic> here we go, resultus
<chris062689> brb
<alonea> dennister: and my updates are still installing. kernel is configging
<Psycho_Sonic> 1 of 2 listed files could not be read
<Psycho_Sonic> 1 of 1 checksum did not match
<Psycho_Sonic> :/
<dennister> alonea: this window is NOT appearing on my other server, which I also updated this morning
<Psycho_Sonic> i got it off the torrent on the Kubuntu download page
<julito_> spanish anyone?
<genii> !es | julito_
<ubottu> julito_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<julito_> gracias amigo!
<Colonel_Panic> no problemo!
<alonea> dennister: my firefox wont even load now.
<dennister> alonea: the only thing that's maing this window not quite qualifying as "totally crippling firefox" is that I can still hit 'home' and get the google home page for my searches
<dennister> genii: help!!!!
<Colonel_Panic> OK how do I go about upgrading to 4.2?
<Colonel_Panic> KDE 4.2
<genii> dennister: I gather your firefox has some issue
<alonea> genii: I got same issue and now ff wont work at all
<dennister> genii: not just mine; alonea's too
<Colonel_Panic> if this doesn't work to my satisfaction, I'm dumping Kubuntu and switching to something else
<alonea> genii: and it just started today
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: e17 is nice :)
<Colonel_Panic> dennister: yo might want to ask in irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: What command did you use ?
<genii> alonea and dennister     this is on 8.10 or so?
<alonea> Colonel_Panic: I used slack for a long time, but it requires more work on the driver side.
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: It's in the topic
<dennister> genii: nope, 9.04.1
<Reptile> How can I play music in amarok which on an external drive
<Colonel_Panic> yeah Slack is a hardware nightmare
<dennister> *8
<alonea> genii: dunno what version of kubuntu this is even
<Reptile> which is on ..........
<alonea> genii: where would I look
<genii> dennister: For Jaunty, go to #ubuntu+1
<Psycho_Sonic> i put in
<dennister> genii: nope, i'm still on hardy...tried intrepid, no thanks
<genii> alonea: lsb_release -a
<genii> dennister: 9.04 is Jaunty, 8.04 would be Hardy
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: try kquitapp plasma; mkdir ~/kde4backup && cp  -R ~/.kde/share/config ~/kde4backup && plasma
<alonea> I got hardy
<dennister> yes, i did a typo when i typed in 9
<alonea> 8.04.2
<Psycho_Sonic> md5sum -c "C:\location\kubuntu-iso.md5"
<Psycho_Sonic> but
<Colonel_Panic> DaSkreech: what does that do?
<dennister> genii: do u need an overview of the issue? when you type anything into the firefox url bar, or the Google search bar, a small icon/window with an 'F' in the titlebar shows up in the middle of firefox, and absolutely nothing happens until you close it
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: No you want to do it on the ISO
<Colonel_Panic> sorry, don't mean to be a pain, I just like to understand exactly what I'm doing at the CLI
<Psycho_Sonic> crap
<Psycho_Sonic> sorry
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: backsup your config files
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<DaSkreech> it closes plasma backs up your configs for KDE then restarts it
<Colonel_Panic> so I'm quitting Plasma, backing up all its files
<dennister> updated firefox on 2 servers this morn; problem is only happening on one of two servers
<Colonel_Panic> config files
<dennister> so I think we can rule updates out as the culprit
<genii> dennister: Please pastebin result of:    apt-cache policy firefox
<Colonel_Panic> then what do I do?
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: actually before the plasma at the end do a && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/kde4backup && plasma
<Psycho_Sonic> ok
<DaSkreech> that resets your plasma to default settings
<Psycho_Sonic> ... 68 of 68 files could not be read
<DaSkreech> all errors gone etc
<trampel> rtfm'd manual but no luck.  what does the internet-connectivity earth icon in the taskbar attempting to tell me when it's like half eclipsed? (bandwidth for crap?)  thankee.
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Umm ok what command is that from ?
<Colonel_Panic> kquitapp plasma; mkdir ~/kde4backup && cp  -R ~/.kde/share/config ~/kde4backup && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/kde4backup && plasma
<Colonel_Panic> that right?
<ralpho> How to tell what version of kde you have.
<Colonel_Panic> I really hate this plasma thing
<dennister> genii: http://pastebin.com/m4f30d9ea
<Psycho_Sonic> well
<Colonel_Panic> well, I don't like the way it's implemented
<dennister> brb...pee & cancer stick break
<genii> dennister: Reading
<Colonel_Panic> DaSkreech: is this right?
<Psycho_Sonic> the md5 said "kubuntu-8.10-dvd-i386"
<Colonel_Panic> kquitapp plasma; mkdir ~/kde4backup && cp  -R ~/.kde/share/config ~/kde4backup && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/kde4backup && plasma
<Psycho_Sonic> my iso said "kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386"
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Yes that's a full backup of all your KDE4 config files and resetting plasma to default values
<alonea> genii: yeah, it seems all boxes are white now...hang on a sec
<Psycho_Sonic> so I changed the iso name from "desktop" to "dvd"
<Psycho_Sonic> should I change it back?
<DaSkreech> ralpho: help -> about KDE any kde application
<genii> dennister: OK. Try run from Run dialog:   firefox -safe-mode   on one and see if it becomes usable or no
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Did you open the MD5sums file in notepad ?
<ralpho> DaSkreech:  thanks
<genii> dennister: This will load it without any extensions enabled
<Colonel_Panic> cp: cannot open `/home/colonelpanic/.kde/share/config/knetworkconfrc' for reading: Permission denied
<Psycho_Sonic> i saved the md5sums as .md5
<Psycho_Sonic> that's what that one link told me to do
<Psycho_Sonic> well
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Hmm doesn't make a difference I think that's networking that's an easy fix
<Psycho_Sonic> saved the text file as .md5
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Right did you open it an see inside of it ?
<Colonel_Panic> cp: cannot open `/home/jalbert/.kde/share/colonelpanic/adept_installerrc' for reading: Permission denied
<Colonel_Panic> wait...
<genii> Colonel_Panic: Did you do something interesting previously like:  sudo adept                 ?
<Colonel_Panic> sudo adept? no
<Colonel_Panic> it said
<Colonel_Panic> cp: cannot open `/home/colonelpanic/.kde/share/config/adept_installerrc' for reading: Permission denied
<genii> Colonel_Panic: Good. The path looks messy, should normally be /home/name/.kde/share/config/namerc
<Colonel_Panic> yeah
<Colonel_Panic> but it said it couldn't do mit, "Permission denied"
<Colonel_Panic> I'm trying to type too fast here
<Colonel_Panic> is that OK?
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Those are apps that are run by root by default I think they are easy to fix no problems
<genii> Colonel_Panic: sudo chown -Rh colonelpanic:colonelpanic /home/colonelpanic/.kde
<Psycho_Sonic> goddamn this font's huge
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Ha ha Welcome to Notepad :)
<genii> dennister: Did it run firefox ok in safe mode or same issue still?
<Psycho_Sonic> and it's in... Papyrus. wat.
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: In any case you can just run md5sum on the iso and it will spit out a long freaky string. Make sure it's the same as the long freaky string in the file
<genii> Work, away a couple-few minutes
<Colonel_Panic> OK so I just chowned what?
<Psycho_Sonic> lets see. I ran md5 on the iso. It just kept saying no such file or directory
<Colonel_Panic> DaSkreech: I just chowned the whole .kde directory in my n/home dir to myself?
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: huh?
<DaSkreech> I don't know what did you do?
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Command ?
<Colonel_Panic> DaSkreech: I just chowned my whole ~/.kde directory to myself?
<Psycho_Sonic> the directory's in the same folder as the iso
<Psycho_Sonic> command is
<Colonel_Panic> I did what genii told me to do
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: oh umm I guess.
<DaSkreech> That would get rid of the erros
<Colonel_Panic> [13:23:36] <genii> Colonel_Panic: sudo chown -Rh colonelpanic:colonelpanic /home/colonelpanic/.kde
<Psycho_Sonic> md5sum -c "C:\folderlocation\kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso"
<Colonel_Panic> ok so now what?
<Colonel_Panic> re-do that same operation?
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: take out the -c
<Psycho_Sonic> k
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: sure
<dennister> genii: ok, i'm back, ran it in safe mode and everything seems to be working fine now...so the culprit must be one of my extensions on this machine
<DaSkreech> dennister: genii left
<Psycho_Sonic> ok, i got a string
<o> Hi.. :-)
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: compare it with the one in the text file for the iso you downloaded
<Psycho_Sonic> and it's definitly different from the md5
<Colonel_Panic> ok now what do I do?
<dennister> DaSkreech: ok, well now we know where to look anyway
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Ergo bad
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: read the topic
<Psycho_Sonic> but that's what i was saying earlier: my iso says "desktop" whereas the sum says "dvd". Does that matter?
<genii> dennister: Work got busy and will need to leave again. But you can remove the extensions manuallyand try to readd after
<Colonel_Panic> DaSkreech: what now?
<dennister> genii: yes, i will, thx
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Am I wrong or this is in aid of trying out KDE 4.2 beta ?
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: which did you download ?
<Colonel_Panic> SaSkreech: yes
<Colonel_Panic> DaSkreech: yes
<Psycho_Sonic> i downloaded it off the torrent on the Kubuntu downloads page
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: The instructions are in the topic
<genii> dennister: Should all be in somewhere like ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/extensions
<Colonel_Panic> oh, the URL for 4.2?
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Torrents auto md5sum so... Hmm
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Argh I gave you the wronf file
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Sorry :(
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.10/MD5SUMS
<DaSkreech> 82c02dc7386dfb6858a9ec09a5059e1e
<Psycho_Sonic> no prob. here we go
<Psycho_Sonic> dammit, this might be a while
<Psycho_Sonic> i'm burning a dvd, everything's slow as hell
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: What's the average speed of hell?
<Psycho_Sonic> irc's slowing the comp down, i'll be back in few.
<Psycho_Sonic> oh shi-
<Psycho_Sonic> it finished
<Psycho_Sonic> it matches. :D
<Psycho_Sonic> ...now what?
<fleetcommand> ah how fine, just testing kde 4.2 beta 2 in virtualbox
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Burn and go. When it starts up if it freezes then restart and Use the Fn keys to select Safe video mode and try again that normally works
<DaSkreech> fleetcommand: Quick access works again :)
<Psycho_Sonic> ok
<fleetcommand> finally our javascript editor works in Konqueror
<Psycho_Sonic> alrighty, thank you very much.
<fleetcommand> (that was the only reason using firefox)
<Psycho_Sonic> cya guys
<trampel> has anyone devised a means of mounting (say, a usb memory stick) without going through dolphin?
<DaSkreech> _christian_: Ummm. Rebecca?
<DaSkreech> trampel: Other than fstab or the Device manager plasmoid ?
<DaSkreech> assuming you are on KDE4
<_christian_> DaSkreech: my little cousins laptop i'm just installing
<trampel> DaSkreech: fstab is probably my best solution, thankee!
<alonea> DaSkreech: sorry, had to leave for a bit and then firefox borked itself. its fine now, though I need help with my menu.lst
<DaSkreech> Sure
<RytmenPinne> hmm, well this is odd, I cant edit my software soruces o_O I press edit software sources and It only downloads the package list :O
<fleetcommand> eh. sorry for asking so lame question, but where to enable international keyboard layouts in KDE 4.2 beta2?
<alonea> DaSkreech: everytime I let ubuntu do it for it, it does it completely wrong and messes everything up, but I kinda don't know what to put for the newer kernel now.
<RytmenPinne> running kde4.2 beta 1
<alonea> DaSkreech: it, being the grub stuff
<fleetcommand> i went to System Settings  > regionaletc > keyboard layouts, then added the two languages
<fleetcommand> the little flag appears in the notification area, but it has no effect
<DaSkreech> alonea: you installed a new kernel?
<Guest82950> exit
<alonea> DaSkreech: adept did...again, for like the 3rd time in a couple weeks
<wesley> anyone already tested the new beta from kde with dual screens
<DaSkreech> alonea: And that breaks Ubuntu ?
<wesley> DaSkreech i bet his apt is locked, due that adept did crash
<alonea> DaSkreech: the menu.lst is always done wrong. it always puts my root in the wrong place and never sees my windows so i always ahve to redo the file anyways, but I don't know the new name of the new kernel and where that vmlinux or whatever its called is and I didn't see it
<wesley> Had that when i started using kubuntu often
<DaSkreech> wesley: Hmm ?
<DaSkreech> alonea: Strange ok pastebin your menu.lst
<wesley> mosly adept did crash when installing java, but i install everything with the command line
<alonea> DaSkreech: well, its fine now, I just didn't let it do my menu.lst this time around, but the format has seemed to have changed a little or my memory sucks
<alonea> DaSkreech: so it still has the older kernel listed and not the new one
<DaSkreech> alonea: ok
<alonea> DaSkreech: i think I might have figured it out.
<alonea> DaSkreech: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-22 is now -23?
<alonea> well, only one way to find out!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<alonea> DaSkreech: FTW! ^_^
<DaSkreech> alonea: :-D
 * DaSkreech gives alonea cookies :)
<alonea> cookies!!! and I am starving as well
<alonea> and I will do that extended stuff later. I really need to do other stuff right now and cant afford to mess with my files.
<alonea> DaSkreech: oh! where can I change whats on the startmenu (i got used to right clicking and being able to on kde3)
<alonea> DaSkreech: Kmenu...whatever it is
<DaSkreech> errm
<DaSkreech> kmenuedit ?
<alonea> DaSkreech: will try
<DaSkreech> Works on KDE 4.2
<gekkoo> on 4.1.3 too
<alonea> thank kami....
<alonea> I was getting tired of loading eclipse manually
<Tecumseh> hi there, just installed kde 4.2 beta but I'm afraid that it's still beta1 instead of beta2. For instance the msn plugin is not enable in kopete. Any advice?
<Rasputin> how can i change my screen from 900x...  to 1024x....  system settings show 900 as default
<fleetcommand> Tecumseh after I installed KDE 4.2 beta2 I had to refetch the package list to get the other packages upgraded to
<fleetcommand> o
<alonea> my kde4 never went to 4.1.
<Tecumseh> fleetcommand: what repo did you add? Cause I have updated it and there's no more update's to install
<fleetcommand> the one on the kubuntu.org site
<fleetcommand> will check kopete, a moment
<Tecumseh> strange, same one here
<DaSkreech> Tecumseh: help -> about KDE will tell you where you are
<alonea> DaSkreech: according to adept for kdebase-bin-kde4, its 4.0.5.
<DaSkreech> alonea: Oh my word
<krio> hi.. there is sameone that have installed OOo 3.0 on fasty?
<alonea> DaSkreech: *nods*
<DaSkreech> Fasty Fozzy ?
<alonea> DaSkreech: I will be right back and I have hardy
<DaSkreech> alonea: I'd want to throw you on KDE 4.2 just to get you in shock
<krio> bohh kubuntu 7.04
<Tecumseh> I have 4.1.85, but no kopete msn plugin although it was advertised on the website to be working again
<fleetcommand> i have the messenger plugin
<fleetcommand> but it's called wlm plugin or whatever
<fleetcommand> have you tried that?
<Tecumseh> that could be it, let me check
<DaSkreech> Tecumseh: #kubuntu-devel and ask sweetly :)
<fleetcommand> btw, anyone here with 4.2 beta 2 AND non-english keyboard layout?
<Tecumseh> it's working indeed. The name of the plugin changed
<guest_> Hi all, I was wondering if after installing virtualbox I would be able to install xp using multiple cds?? I don't have the OS in one dvd, it's in 4 separate cds
<derjens> hello
<derjens> i cannot mount my Private directory anymore
<derjens> please help!
<derjens> mount.ecryptfs_private
<derjens> keyctl_search: Required key not available
<fleetcommand> xp using multiple cds? omg.. windows xp is only a half cd :)
<Rasputin> ive installed the program 'cruft' on 2 different pc's - it shows up in the menu of one and not the other?
<derjens> what has happend??
<fleetcommand> however, you can switch disks during install using virtualbox
<alonea> DaSkreech: ok back
<derjens> where is the key for the ~/Private directory stored?
<alonea> DaSkreech: I am guessing the difference is immense?
<guest_> thanks fleetcommand, I wish my xp cd was that small lol
<derjens> this is very important to me! i had trusted the encryption system and stored all important files there!
<DaSkreech> alonea: The change between 4.2 and 4.1 is pretty big I can't imagine what it's like from 4.0 to 4.2
<DaSkreech> 4.0 is unusable once you are on 4.1
<alonea> DaSkreech: ^_^
<alonea> DaSkreech: I hate 4.0 a whole lot
<guest_> Also, is it possible to burn 4 different iso into one dvd and still make it work????
<wesley> Kopete, is really better now :)
<DaSkreech> alonea: If you had a ibex install you could try 4.2 :-(
<alonea> DaSkreech: ibex?
<wesley> But i cant see my contacts avaters, more people having tha problem
<DaSkreech> guest_: Yes
<DaSkreech> alonea: Not Hardy
<alonea> DaSkreech: should I upgrade? to a newer version or something
<guest_> DaSkreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> are you on hardy for some important reason ?
<fleetcommand> guest you can mount iso files too in virtualbox
<fleetcommand> you don't have to burn them
<fleetcommand> (i mean, burn them just for installing them)
<alonea> DaSkreech: no, I just ended up with that disk. main progs I use is eclipse really.
<Tecumseh> alonea: can't see all avatars from my contacts either
<alonea> Tecumseh: huh?
<Tecumseh> owh sorry alonea, I misread. I was commenting on wesley
<guest_> fleetcommand: it would work the same as installing multiple cds?  My only prob is that it's more than one, and I don't know if it would support that
<DaSkreech> alonea: >_> Really tempted to throw you on a new version but I don't know if you have the time for a walktrhough
<Tecumseh> how can I set a mousebutton to activate the cube? want the middlemouseclick on the background to activate the cube instead (or allongside) the Ctrl+F11 hotkey
<alonea> DaSkreech: not today. Let me finish my homework and if I get back home by this weekend or sometime next week
<wesley> Tecumseh i wonder if thats is a kde problem or kubunty
<DaSkreech> alonea: Ok Ping me :)
<alonea> DaSkreech: sure will
<Tecumseh> wesley: me too, not really a big problem though
<Tecumseh> I had a couple of plasma crashes already, that's something I can worry about
<Psycho_Sonic> well
<Psycho_Sonic> i'm back
<Psycho_Sonic> and it's still freezing
<wesley> Tecumseh, no but you like to see your contact pic ( if it is a pretty girl )
<Psycho_Sonic> i tried it both in normal and safe mode, and it froze
<Psycho_Sonic> and after it froze in safe mode, i restarted and it started the trial mode without even asking me
<Psycho_Sonic> does my comp just not like ubuntu or kde?
<Psycho_Sonic> ...anyone?
<Psycho_Sonic> anyone at all?
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: :-)
<Psycho_Sonic> hey
<Psycho_Sonic> yeah, still freezing
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Hmm what is your hardware like?
<Psycho_Sonic> lets see
<Psycho_Sonic> it's an 03 Gateway notebook
<Psycho_Sonic>  1300 mhz celeron m
<Psycho_Sonic> 1 gig ram
<DaSkreech> Video card?
<Psycho_Sonic> intel graphics controller
<Psycho_Sonic> integrated crap
<wesley> Here got a problem to with Intel vga x3100
<Psycho_Sonic> well
<Psycho_Sonic> the card is
<Psycho_Sonic> Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller
<wesley> its a general bug i heard, concening intel vgas
<Psycho_Sonic> great
<gorgonizer> hello everyone, currently got an issue with my multimedia keys, mute, volup, voldown are recognised, but play/pause, next, previous and stop all fail to operate as I would wish.  Is there anyway to change this behaviour at all?  Using KDE 4.2 Beta 2 on Intrepid..
<wesley> indeed, because intel vga should be able to handle desktop effects
<wesley> http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.12.30/intel-945-video-hint/
<gorgonizer> I do realise there is a bug posted (284577) on launchpad, wondering if anyone had a workaround..
<wesley> where do i find xorg ?
<wesley> xorg.conf
<gorgonizer> wesley: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Psycho_Sonic> so
<Psycho_Sonic> does anyone have any ideas?
<grendal_prime> quanta, intrepid, will not use the kio slave...why?
<wesley> not really looking for myself, but people already reported a bug
<alonea> DaSkreech: ok, my friend wants to know how to get into linux, but not the gui on ubuntu.
<DaSkreech> alonea: What?
<alonea> DaSkreech: like, do everything terminal based.
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: You could try the alternate DVD
<DaSkreech> alonea: Right what are they asking for help with ?
<avihayb> wesley: Thanks for puting that link. I have an intel 965, and my old radeon 7200 is outperforming it. this might actually fix it
<alonea> DaSkreech: couldn't you do it by not enabling the gnome login manager thing?
<alonea> DaSkreech: they are just testing the system out and he wants to play with linux in terminal only mode instead of going into a gui environment
<wesley> i am trying that now, nixternal should put that fix into kubuntu
<wesley> i go restart
<avihayb> DaSkreech: do you wanna just login and use the text only terminal with a normal ubuntu instalation? or do you want the machine to be purely text based?
<alonea> avihayb: er, I was asking that. he wants to be able to do either i think.
<avihayb> alonea: DaSkreech: just hit Ctrl+Alt+1-9 to switch between Text and Gui terminals
<DaSkreech> alonea: press alt+ctrl+F1
<DaSkreech> avihayb: F1-F9
<avihayb> the gui is usualy in 7, 8, is usualy for some of the debuging messages at the computer startup
<avihayb> err, yhe, my bad
<alonea> thanks guys
<avihayb> OH GOD THEY FINALY FIXED THAT ACURSED network-manager-kde
<tobbe> hai
<grendal_prime> we got a bot here?
<Tm_T> !bot | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<avihayb> !ubottu
<Tm_T> avihayb: too late
<changturkey> hey, when the time comes for 9.04, how smooth will the upgrade be?
<avihayb> grrrrr
<Tm_T> changturkey: should be very smooth
<Tm_T> changturkey: that's always the plan
<DaSkreech> alonea: You can get back tothe Gui with alt+ctrl+F7
<changturkey> thanks
<avihayb> any one knows how to trick the upgrade tool's proximity sensor?
<DaSkreech> changturkey: The plan is for it to be as smooth as possible I'll refrain from referencing a small person's nether regions though
<avihayb> any one?
<DaSkreech> avihayb: What?
<alonea> DaSkreech: he ran off and went back to wow. he will try it later. *shakes head*
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :) Funny crowd. Wants to do CLI but is ADD
<avihayb> the proximity sensor, that bit of hardware that tells the upgread tool when you leav the computer for a few hours, so that it could stop the upgrade and ask you if you want to change the key combo for changeing groups, or if you want your grub settings destroyed
<tobbe> i just installed ubuntu, but i can't get msn to work! i mean i use this crappy amsn, but how do i get windows live to work?!?!?!
<tobbe> PLEASE HELP
<DaSkreech> tobbe: what do you need working?
<avihayb> what's windows live? (and how long is it's life expectency?)
<tobbe> windows live messenger :S
<tobbe> i want it
<tobbe> how do i get it to work in ubuntu?!
<DaSkreech> tobbe: The actual client is unlikely to work but you can ask in #winehq to be sure
<avihayb> and kopete is not a half bad a client.
<tobbe> huh? can't i just click the .exe file?!
<tobbe> linux suck
<avihayb> you need to install wine first to run the .exe
<DaSkreech> tobbe: Linux is not windows
<Soliloquial> I don't really understand the reasoning behind amarok's ui...why always show the playlist window?
<DaSkreech> tobbe: You can use kopete pidgin amsn and kmess to get on windows live
<DaSkreech> Soliloquial: #amarok
<Freddy2> hi
<tobbe> fuck linux
<Freddy2> i'm on hardy, but can't find libdca on repos (i can on intrepid).. where can i find a valid apt source? thx
<avihayb> I think msn messenger would run too. and if you don't install geco, I think you won't see the annoyind ads
<alonea> amsn is nice
<alonea> webcam support at least
<DaSkreech> !info libdca
<ubottu> Package libdca does not exist in intrepid
<tobbe> yeah, just playing around.. linux > windows
<tobbe> and amns is allright
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | tobbe
<ubottu> tobbe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tobbe> can't get my camcorder to work in linux tho
<tobbe> will do, mr bot
<avihayb> tobbe: so you want to be really intimet with linux?
<tobbe> sure
<Freddy2> what? i can see it.. how can i get the source it is using?
<DaSkreech> !info libdca0
<ubottu> libdca0 (source: libdca): a free DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.5-0.1 (intrepid), package size 112 kB, installed size 280 kB
<DaSkreech> !info libdca0 hardy
<avihayb> DaSkreech: see, you misinterpreted his intention
<ubottu> Package libdca0 does not exist in hardy
<DaSkreech> Freddy2: Sudo apt-get install source libdca0
<DaSkreech> avihayb: Which intention ?
<avihayb> <avihayb> tobbe: so you want to be really intimet with linux?
<avihayb> [23:41] <tobbe> sure
<DaSkreech> Where did I misinterpret ?
<avihayb> you thought he was cursing
<Kozeris>  need help
<Kozeris> friend has 2 hdd with 200 gigs each
<DaSkreech> avihayb: He did curse
<Kozeris> so he installed kubuntu on clean hdd with root swap and home
<DaSkreech> Assuming tobbe is a him
<Kozeris> installed kubuntu but installed when that clean hard was slave and xp was master ( xp is on other 200 gig hdd)
<avihayb> you areassuming linux is a him too
<Kozeris> and now when we try load we get grub error 25
<Kozeris> we tried to disconnect xp hdd, no luck
<Kozeris> disconnected LINUX
<Kozeris> same shit on xp
<Kozeris> xpo gets grub error 25
<Kozeris> what should we doo
<DaSkreech> Kozeris: He has a grub mis install
<avihayb> but xp works with the linux hdd?
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | Kozeris
<ubottu> Kozeris: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jussi01> !ohmy | Kozeris
<DaSkreech> !grub | Kozeris Follw this
<ubottu> Kozeris Follw this: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * jussi01 huggles DaSkreech
<Kozeris> avihayd , now nothing works , they together not work
<DaSkreech> Kozeris: If you need more help then ask here. With two hard drives your setup will be slightly different from the one outlined there
<Kozeris> they  each only one connected dont work too
<matt_d> ey
<matt_d> hey guys
<matt_d> i installed grub 2 and now i cant go into kubuntu
<matt_d> im dual booting windows xp and kubuntu
<matt_d> only windows xp loads
<matt_d> kubuntu does not go through
<DaSkreech> !grub | matt_d Here you go
<ubottu> matt_d Here you go: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Colonel_Panic> I have the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main repository  added, now is there a CLI way to upgrade KDE to 4.2?
<VazKen> hello
<Colonel_Panic> is it just sudo apt-get upgrade kde?
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> That will upgrade everything
<DaSkreech> I'm assuming you don't have packages that you don't want installed
<VazKen> hello guys
<DaSkreech> I mean upgraded
<DaSkreech> !hi | VazKen
<ubottu> VazKen: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<matt_d> DaSkreech: grub loads but the option for kubuntu wont go through
<VazKen> DaSkreech:  ;D
<DaSkreech> matt_d: what error do you get?
<VazKen> DaSkreech:  How i install dreamule on my kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Is that correct
<DaSkreech> !find dreammule
<Colonel_Panic> doctorwhite: that looks like the way to do it
<ubottu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=dreammule&mode=&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<DaSkreech> Stupid bot :)
<Colonel_Panic> I nhaven't used Azureus in ahile
<Colonel_Panic> awhile*
<matt_d> DaSkreech: that wrong string error, given when you select a title (e.g other operating systems)
<matt_d> DaSkreech: understand?
<DaSkreech> matt_d: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file ?
<matt_d> no, i cant go in kubuntu
<matt_d> when i select the kubuntu option in grub
<matt_d> it gives me the error
<matt_d> same as if i selected that line where it says other "operating systems"
<Colonel_Panic> matt_d: In had a similar problem after I repartitioned my hard drive the last time
<hallowname> matt_d: you  need to reinstall grub from a livedisc
<hallowname> matt_d: easiest way, unless you remember which partitions were which, and where your vmlinuz and initrd were...
<DaSkreech> matt_d: you have a recovery console or you can use a live CD and mount your drive
<Colonel_Panic> I went into #grub, pastbinned my /boot/grub/menu.lst file and within about an hour somebody pastebinned the changes I had to make
<hallowname> matt_d: oh if u can boot recovery console and 'grub-install /dev/sda' will do wonders :P
<Colonel_Panic> I edited the file and it went fine
<DaSkreech> matt_d: how many entries do you have for kubuntu in your mrnu ?
<memstick> Nějaký czech?
<DaSkreech> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
 * DaSkreech husg ubottu and jussi01
<Colonel_Panic> wow! How many languages are there IRC channes for?
<trampel> that's impressive... can it do Chinese?
<Colonel_Panic> *channels*
<DaSkreech> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jussi01> !channels | Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<trampel> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<trampel> kewl...
<BluesKaj> kuul
<BluesKaj> :)
<v6lur> hi. problem: kcharselect hangs on table 15 (hardy, kde3)
<v6lur> with all the fonts i tried
<Colonel_Panic> hmmm... weird, when I try to empty my trash as root, I get an error" The process for the trash protocol died unexpectedly"
<v6lur> tried starting it from konsole, but it said nothing there
<Colonel_Panic> is there a way to do this from the CLI?
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: rm ~/.Trash/* ?
<v6lur> rm ~/.local/share/Trash/*/*
<Colonel_Panic> really?
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> you mean "*/*" or "*.*"?
<v6lur> the first
<Colonel_Panic> ok thx
<v6lur> maybe rm -R ~/.local/share/Trash/* is ok too
<BluesKaj> is there a fgl_glxgears equivalent 3D spining cube for nvidia ?
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Doh Thought you were on hardy for a while don't know why
<geiseri> is anyone here versed in upstart?  i am trying to migrate a inittab line to upstart and it flat out wont work.
<DaSkreech> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Colonel_Panic> I was on Hardy for a long time
<Colonel_Panic> recently upgraded
<Colonel_Panic> like, 2 days ago
 * geiseri gives DaSkreech the captain obvious award :)
<v6lur> any ideas on kcharselect problem, anyone?
<Colonel_Panic> ok the trash did not empty
<DaSkreech> You gave it to me you really really really gave it to me!!
 * DaSkreech weeps
<geiseri> DaSkreech: lets assume for a second i have been on google all afternoon, and i am actually stuck and need an actual upstart expert
<DaSkreech> v6lur: Run it from the command line and see if it throws an error
<v6lur> DaSkreech: it doesn't
<v6lur> tried already
<DaSkreech> geiseri: Wouldn't #upstart be a more obvious place ?
<DaSkreech> v6lur: Do you need something from that page?
<Colonel_Panic> I did ls ~/.local/share/Trash/*/* and it returned:
<Colonel_Panic> ls: cannot access /root/.local/share/Trash/*/*: No such file or directory
<geiseri> DaSkreech: sure, ill try there
<Colonel_Panic> ok I'm done with the upgrade. I'll reboot now...
<v6lur> no, i guess. but it's annoyinng that i have to restart it every time i forget to type in 16 after table 14 and can't just scroll on...
<Colonel_Panic> uh duh I see what I did wrong
<Colonel_Panic> duh
<isaacj87> Hey, does anyone know a good webcam configuration program that integrates well into KDE?
<Colonel_Panic> *smacks forehead Chris Farley-style* STUPID!
<isaacj87> One that isn't v4l2ucp
<avihayb> ok, I'm back. say, how do I dpkg-reconfigure my display?
<v6lur> avihayb: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<avihayb> thanks
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: You can just logout and back in I think
<v6lur> or at least that's what i have noted down for emergencies
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Wait logout press ctrl+E on the loginscreen then login
<DaSkreech> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<avihayb> v6lur: but it asked me everything but about the display adapter and screen. only bout the framebuffer via drivers or kernel
<DaSkreech> Hmm that's not what I was looking for
<v6lur> avihayb: don't know then, maybe it works in some older version
<Colonel_Panic> root@Wintermute:~# ls ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<Colonel_Panic> root@Wintermute:~# ls ~/.local/share/Trash/info
<Colonel_Panic> both returned nothing, so it must have worked
<keres> what is gpedit?
<Colonel_Panic> yeah, I named this box "Wintermute"
<isaacj87> DaSkreech: I'm looking for a tool that configures brightness, hue, etc. What about camorama
<avihayb> keres: a text editor, kat's counterpart in ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Right
<DaSkreech> keres: where did you see that?
<keres> avihayb: i thought that was gedit
<avihayb> oh, sory, missed a letter
<DaSkreech> isaacj87: Should do it
<keres> DaSkreech: nowhere, just wondered. i always use gedit, not gpedit
<keres> what is the diff?
<avihayb> !gpedit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpedit
<avihayb> bahh
<DaSkreech> diff -l
<keres> ?
<DrMrHorse> ahoy
<keres> ahoy
<DrMrHorse> if anyone has time to help me with a screen resolution problem that would be awesome
<DaSkreech> keres: Safe to say if you didn't see it it probably doesn't exist
<keres> DaSkreech: what??
<DaSkreech> keres: I asked you where you saw gpedit and you said you saw it nowhere
<keres> DaSkreech: it was in a syntax someone sent me for fixing xserver ages ago.
<alonea> DaSkreech: i keep having problems trying to set the brightness for my laptop to save power.
<DaSkreech> keres: Maybe they have reeeeealy fat fingers ?
<carrerasg> Is it ok to ask generic ubuntu questions in here?  #ubuntu is fullllllllll
<alonea> DaSkreech: I installed kpowersave, which works sometimes, but it kinda goes haywire most the time
<DaSkreech> carrerasg: depends on how generic ask away and we will inform you
<keres> lmao
<alonea> carrerasg: go for it, i ask in both sometimes too
<Kozeris> friend wanna load internet on live cd, but he cant, he tried tool on desktop but  it when connecting says DISCONNECT
<alonea> Kozeris: wireless or wired?
<carrerasg> ok, I'm trying to pass an option to my nic card at boot.  But putting the option in modprobe.d doesn't seem to work.  Is there another way?
<avihayb> !disply driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disply driver
<jussi01> !bum | carrerasg
<ubottu> carrerasg: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
 * Kozeris slaps alonea around a bit with a large trout
<carrerasg> Thanks jussi01
<Kozeris> wired
<Kozeris> he put all ip and etc, but it still says DISCONNECTED
<Kozeris> we tried to change interface file
<Kozeris> but we cant cuz its live
<inanimate> Has anybody had trouble opening systemsettings in 8.10? I keep getting "findServiceByDesktopPath:  not found" and a blank window...
<DaSkreech> Kozeris: Do you have DHCP on that network?
<dwidmann> Okay, I've got a serious problem that I need to work out ...
<Kozeris> i dont know becouse its friend's problem, he have just a cable , in documents theres no dhcp or smth about that, just  ip mask getaway and dnses
<DaSkreech> Kozeris: close all that and open konsole type sudo dhclient
<DrMrHorse> yeah, so i can't get off of 640x480 resolution, i've tried a few things related to the graphics card and drivers but nothings worked
<Kozeris> ok i will try thanks
<dwidmann> Occasionally as of late, while playing back video (I'm using VLC), the system locks up hard with the sound in a very short endless loop (sounds a lot like a CD "skipping" really). I also see a few artifacts on the screen. Anybody have any ideas?
<homunq> help. I'm using konversation in XFCE from xubuntu package, but I have kubuntu installed as an alternate. Randomly I get stuck in current window, I can get to text-mode terminal but not switch windows in wm. I am stuck here in chat now. Can anyone help me diagnose this?
<DrMrHorse> stuck on irc forever muhahaha
<mellhen> hello@all
<homunq> DrMrHorse: yeah, and somebody tied me to the chair too :)
<homunq> my finger doesn't quite reach the power key, I have to wait until my fingernail grows enough.
<DrMrHorse> well then, thats not so bad
<keres> is gtk+ slang for gtk2?
<legodude> I want to try the video driver from  jaunty on my intrepid system, what is the appropriate way to go about doing so?
<homunq> no, seriously
<homunq> I am really stuck in this window
<keres> i'm trying to find gtk+, at least 2.4.0
<alonea> any ideas on power management?  kpowersave seems to be for kde3, but only sorta works for me.
<inanimate> Oh, and is it just me or has KNetworkManager moved like 10 steps backward in terms of usability?
<homunq> this has happened before under many changes of variable (ubuntu version, wm, networking, plugins) and I was wondering if some wizard here might have some ideas of how to diagnose what the bleep is causing it. One person suggested stuck keys, which is my best theory so far, but still funky - if so, how come I can type just fine?
<wesley> what the status about the intel vga bug ?
<mellhen> hello qll
<Rasputin> hello
<mellhen> hello @all
<Rasputin> hello
<wad> I'm going bonkers! About 20% of the time that I click, it is recognized as a double-click instead of a single click. Closing a window also closes the one under it, clicking an email opens it ina new window... AAARGH!
<mellhen> i have upgraded ti 4.1.85
<homunq> wad: could it be your mouse?
<mellhen> were can i make bugreports for?
<alonea> inanimate: its better than it used to be, but it sometimes doesnt load for me and I have to load it manually.
<wad> homunq: I guess it could me. I'll try a different one.
<dwidmann> mellhen: http://bugs.kde.org
<Rasputin> what do i line do i need to add to xorg.conf to get my screen resolution correct - its at 960x600
<homunq> see? I helped someone. Now someone help me! :)
<homunq> I don't want to ctrl-alt-backspace until I can diagnose this
<homunq> even though that would let me get back to work
 * wad now has a different mouse plugged in.
 * wad tries clicking stuff.
<inanimate> alonea: But now in the case of wireless, you have to click "New Connection", find an AP, next, next, and finally save. In the 8.04 version it was literally one click to connect to an unencrypted network.
<homunq> this has been bugging me for months now and stuck in chat is the perfect place to get help.
<DaSkreech> homunq: Ibex X hates KDE :(
<alonea> inanimate: I only click once.
<DaSkreech> homunq: KDE does a lot of stuff X has said it can do for a few years.. really it can't
<DaSkreech> alonea: powerdevil ?
<alonea> I rightclick on the icon in the tray and just select the one I wanna connect to
<inanimate> Yeah, that's what it used to be.
<wad> Hey, I think it was just my mouse!
<inanimate> Here, let me get a screenshot...
<DaSkreech> !bugs | mellhen
<avihayb> wad: I'm experiencing the same problem
<ubottu> mellhen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<alonea> DaSkreech: will try that. why didn't kubuntu come with one???
<avihayb> humm, my usb mouse is a bit beaten up tough...
<DaSkreech> alonea: It probably didn't exist when hardy came out I forgot you were on hardy
<mellhen> ubottu: these bugs are about kde4.2beta2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<avihayb> lol
<alonea> DaSkreech: powerdevil not in repos?
<mellhen> ^^
<seanw1> I cant get 8.10 to boot! can someone help?
<DaSkreech> !info powerdevil
<homunq> DaSkreech: thanks but... um... honestly I am in XFCE. I'm in this channel, though, because the app I'm stuck in is konversation (for the first time with this bug - usually it happens somewhere else) and about 5 minutes after I got stuck I got a dialog that said "can't open kde help center".
<ubottu> powerdevil (source: powerdevil): Power manager for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 160 kB, installed size 556 kB
<cuznt> upon reb00ting my trust klauncher works not
<DaSkreech> Yeah didn't exist when hardy came out
<seanw1> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<DaSkreech> seanw1: Where does it stop?
<wesley> I really hope kubuntu will fix the intel bug
<cuznt> well it has a tab on my task manager but wont create a window
<DrMrHorse> what is the intel bug?
<homunq> Also I came here because #ubuntu was ignoring me and is too crowded.
<alonea> DaSkreech: yeah, this is annoying. guess there is no nice upgrade function to go to 8.10?
<DaSkreech> alonea: There is
<alonea> DaSkreech: really?
<DaSkreech> homunq: Wait. You are using KDE3?
<DaSkreech> alonea: yeah it's grand
<alonea> DaSkreech: grand as in actually or is that sarcasm?
<homunq> daskreech: nope. I have ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu installed; this session is xubuntu.
<DaSkreech> alonea: As in actually
<wesley> DrMrHorse it doesnt performance to well
<alonea> DaSkreech: might try that. done upgrades before that went ok
<DaSkreech> homunq: Oh so it's only Gnome that does suck out loud with horns and streamers with the new X ?
<cuznt> !klauncher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klauncher
<alonea> how does it work? through adept or something else?
<inanimate> alonea: Does yours look like this?
<homunq> (installed all of those to try to fix this bug. I've seen it happen in all three)
<inanimate> http://www.2shared.com/file/4484116/a9e7bf7/knm.html
<DaSkreech> alonea: You can do it while working too :)
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<homunq> daskreech: not gnome, actually. this is xfce.
<alonea> inanimate: no
<DaSkreech> homunq: I know that's what I mean
<homunq> well, I've seen the bug on kde
<seanw1> I can not boot 8.10 i get a  unable to enumerate usb error :(
<avihayb> well, I got to a point when I don't know how to configure my own display adapter with the new KDE
<inanimate> What version is your KNM?
<homunq> but I was stuck in another window
 * avihayb curles into himself and starts weeping
<homunq> now that I am stuck in irc, I thought it would be a good time to get help diagnosing it.
<DaSkreech> avihayb: try xrandr
<avihayb> well it tells me the resolution
<avihayb> I need to pick a driver
<DaSkreech> seanw1: this is during the bootup sequence ?
<avihayb> I hope
<alonea> inanimate: not sure.
<DaSkreech> alonea: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<alonea> 0.2.2?????
<seanw1> yes, even live cd error repeats over and over and locks up
<DaSkreech> Ack!! I have to go get ready
<alonea> mmk
<wesley> How do i set the driver for the vga
<alonea> DaSkreech: and it said it was already the newest
<inanimate> alonea: apt-cache showpkg knetworkmanager
<seanw1> DaSkreech: it stops detecting hardware from that point on. 8.04 works fine
<DrMrHorse> i cant set up my driver either
<alonea> inanimate: 1:0.2.2-1ubuntu2 - network-manager-kde (2 1:0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu2)
<inanimate> Wow...
<inanimate> Well, I've got 0.7 on here, and it blows. I suggest you don't ever upgrade
<alonea> inanimate: its what it came with
<inanimate> alonea: Are you using 8.04 or 8.10?
<DaSkreech> alonea: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change Prompt=normal
<seanw1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256767
<alonea> 8.04
<inanimate> OK, it's 8.10 that has the newer version.
<seanw1> does kubuntu 8.04 use kde 4.1?
<avihayb> wesley: an intel display driver?
<inanimate> seanw1: Not by default.
<alonea> DaSkreech: ok, done
<wesley> avihayb yes
<avihayb> well, I can't do it either, I think we are  going to have to roll our sleaves up and edit xorg.conf
<avihayb> DaSkreech has also posted a nice article: http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.12.30/intel-945-video-hint/
<DaSkreech> alonea: sudo do-release-upgrade
<DaSkreech> seanw1: Yes
<alonea> oh! what about that intel card? i cant get it to do anything in wine
<wesley> avihayb didnt really worked and i am using 8.10 ( fuck up ubuntu version
<avihayb> tell me bout it
<kardoulinis> tell me how to install wicrawl-0.4a guys please
<wesley> special effects work but not flawless
<Rasputin> why is my pc stuck in 960x600
<Rasputin> i have three nipples, but thats not the reason i'm sure
<wesley> no resultion is fine, but performance is not that good,
<kardoulinis> analysis othonis
<kardoulinis> kanto sta 1280X920
<speaker219> Having a problem... running KDE 4 on intrepid, everything seems to randomly "flicker"
<kardoulinis> flicker?
<speaker219> yeah
<kardoulinis> what the hell is that
<speaker219> not like on and off
<speaker219> lines moving through the screen
<speaker219> hard to explain
<speaker219> like everything is being moved back and forth
<kardoulinis> aaaaa
<mellhen> can sb tell me how to connect "localhost" to systemmonitor and plasma (plasmoids: systemmonitor)
<kardoulinis> i understand
<seanw1> like rapid flashing
<fleetcommand> isn't it an opengl issue?
<speaker219> happens when I first boot gnome, doesn't occur after that
<kardoulinis> i have the same problem
<speaker219> it's annoying as hell
<speaker219> it never stops, it's not possibly usable
<francisc1701> hi, I ran glxgears -- is this output normal for an integrated 965 intel card, using the "intel" driver? http://pastebin.com/d76b171b1
<kardoulinis> because my pc has to old vga card
<speaker219> even when i'm not doing anything, still does that
<speaker219> I have an integrated intel... 915
<kardoulinis> so do I
<kardoulinis> i have intel 915
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | wes
<ubottu> wes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kardoulinis> it is propably the same problem
<kardoulinis> when you open a movie or sth like that
<DaSkreech> alonea: when you finish the upgrade have http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 open and follow it :)
<alonea> mmk. though I may do that later
<DaSkreech> Then you can logout press ctrl+E then log back in
<speaker219> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/279719
<DaSkreech> Brand new gooeygoodness :)
<alonea> DaSkreech: mmk. also on that intel card, I can get it to work fine with compiz, but wine apps it crashes bad
<alonea> DaSkreech: is this any better now?
<DaSkreech> alonea: Should feel nicer in Ibex
<DaSkreech> Wine got a lot of fixes
<alonea> DaSkreech: they told me it was a driver issue, not them when I asked about it.
<DaSkreech> alonea: There are new drivers too :)
<alonea> DaSkreech: what about my touchpad? its crazy on here. I am constantly accidentally pasting text and moving the cursor while typing
<homunq> DaSkreech: you seem to be both willing to pay attention and able to help. I would really like to diagnose this problem and don't know where to start. Is there anything I can explain that would help you help me?
 * homunq has now fixed two other people's small problems, but is still stuck in IRC window.
<ubuntu_> Hi :) Bin ich im deutschen channel?
<DaSkreech> homunq: This isn't a great time to jump in but #kubuntu-devel might be able to get more targetted information
<DaSkreech> !de
<homunq> ubuntu_: wouldn't that be #kubuntu-de?
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu_> ah thank you :)
<trampel> (fur kein)
<homunq> DaSkreech: why not a great time? are they having a meeting or something?
<DaSkreech> homunq: Well I'm trying to run out of the house since I'm late and they are prepareing Beta 2 for KDE 3.2 and Alpha 2 for Jaunty but they can at least give you something to work on
<homunq> thanks.
<DaSkreech> I'm going to go down the road of the New X sucks
<ActionParsnip> !trash > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<Ahmuck> is there a poster similar to ubuntu highway for kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> a what?
<inanimate> I think he means this:
<inanimate> http://gasteropod.deviantart.com/art/ubuntu-highway-43996915
<DaSkreech> It's  CC licensed as long as you said that he made it you can make a Kubuntu one from it
<avihayb> bahh! should have payed the extra few bucks, and got an nvidia insted of this intel
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Survivied ?
<liar> i want to have fluxbox parallel to kdm(both should start during boot), where do i have to insert startx /usr/bin/fluxbox -- :1 and are other things necessary?
 * homunq gives up and reboots X. I hate this $#!%.
<DaSkreech> homunq: I just do kquits from the terminal so it does a safe shutdown without data los then restart the DM
<inanimate> Is there any way to open individual system setting modules in KDE 4?
<inanimate> I know you could do it in KDE 3 somehow...
<DaSkreech> kcmshell
<ActionParsnip> liar: just set fluxbox as your session type and log in
<ActionParsnip> liar: then next time you log in, it will be used again
<liar> ActionParsnip: i want 2 x-servers(both automatically started) one with kde and one with fluxbox, parallel
<ActionParsnip> liar: you on a dual head rig?
<liar> ActionParsnip: later maybe, but now i just want 2 desktop managers at the same time
<liar> gn8^^, am tired
<ActionParsnip> didnt know that was possible
<liar> it works^^, i just entered startx /usr/bin/fluxbox -- :1 and now i can switch between kde and fluxbox per ctrl+alt+f7 and ctrl+alt+f8, but fluxbox does not start automatically after starting the computer but i want it to
<ActionParsnip> liar: add the command to kde startup ;)
<ActionParsnip> liar: in a script
<liar> yes i have done it, and it works, but i was not sure in which script i should write it
<liar> gn8
<ActionParsnip> liar: create the script in the standard way
<ActionParsnip> and copy it to ~/.kde/Autostart
<ActionParsnip> job done
<liar> and if kde does not work?
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> ~/.kde4/Autostart
<cuznt> !video capture
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video capture
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: they dont have spaces
<cuznt> i got a capture card...
<ActionParsnip> yeah
<cuznt> trying to find something
<cuznt> no?
<cuznt> forgit it?
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: if you run lspci (if its pci) or lsusb (if its usb) then it will make itself known
<cuznt> must i look at my wife with the "they just have not made it yet honey"  eyes?
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: yuo can websearch from there
<cuznt> yes i can action thanks
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: what is outputted for it. I'll have a look too
<cuznt> not yet we wont... it does not even recognize it
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: no, whats the output from those 2 commands that identifys it??
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: or is there zero output for the device?
<cuznt> the device is not even shown
<cuznt> not listed not anything
 * cuznt wonders if it is a bad slot
<EtFb> Just noticed the discussion linked on Reddit about Kubuntu/KDE4 being a complete mess.  I'd been thinking of upgrading to Intrepid over the Squidmas holiday, but now I'm reconsidering.  Any experiences from actual Kubuntu users?
<cuznt> my sis m0b0 my creative and my nvidia is listed
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: kde 4.1 is ok, avoid 4.2
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: can you pastebin the outputs please
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: Interesting - I've seen exactly the opposite advice elsewhere.  Why do you say that?
<mankeletor> hi all, wheres the inittab file located in kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: my hardware is purposefully linux friendly, it just ran sluggishly and just felt a bit frail. I ran it a week and went back to kde4.1 then put fluxbox on.
<Ahmuck-Jr> is there a poster for kubuntu similar to ubuntu's highway poster?
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: i was running kde4.2 with amarok2 on 1Gb ram and it left me with 8Mb free
<lovre> does anyone have an account on portral.acm.org??? i need an e-book asap?? plz hlp
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: im running the original stuff I had before upgrading and I have 512Mb free
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: I would have thought 1Gb is a bit low for a serious work machine - I think my laptop has 3Gb now but I don't mind upgrading it if it can handle more.
<EtFb> Changing to Fluxbox looks like a last resort too.  I'd consider going to Gnome rather than do that...
<BluesKaj> mankeletor, check /etc/inittab
<mankeletor> BluesKaj: the file doesnt exists
<BluesKaj> yeah , man
<BluesKaj> mankeletor ...sorry
<mankeletor> BluesKaj: np
<BluesKaj> dunno where it's situated...dunno if it w=even exists anymore
<silleme> can anyone tell me if layout of kubuntu v 8.04 is same or VERY similar to that of 8.10...?
<EtFb> silleme: What do you mean by "layout"?
<inanimate> DaSkreech: For some reason kcmshell --list only lists five moudles. Shouldn't there be more?
<alonea> inanimate: didn't he leave somewhere?
<silleme> v10 appears to me as a linux version of a Vista...   working with a much older version presently... 7.10?? feisty fawn.  took me a while ot get used to but i like.  briefly sampled 8.10 and as i saiid to me... to flashy.
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: its for chat / browsing the web, 1gb is enough
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: its still doubled the use of my ram to achieve the same end
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: Fair enough.  I use my laptop as my primary machine, for software development, running VMWare, watching videos, web browsing, plotting the overthrow of Steve Ballmer, etc.
<inanimate> alonea: Yeah, you're right... Oh well.
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: thats why you need the ram, vmware
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: Believe it!
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: But it's so nice to be able to press a key and make Windows go away into a little box and stop bothering me...
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: this is my main machine too, my other linux box is a fileserver / ssh / torrent / backup box with 256mb on gentoo
<silleme> EtFb:  what do you think?
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: my only windows system is my work laptop. I have no need for it
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: I can live without Windows except for one thing: Delphi, a Windows programming language.  There's nothing close to it in Linux, other than the excellent but rather young Gambas.
<EtFb> silleme: I think you can probably switch off a lot of the eye-candy.  I'm happy with the reliability of Hardy Heron, and I'm considering moving to Intrepid but I hear it has reliability bugs.
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: delphi? isnt that dead yet?
#kubuntu 2008-12-19
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: Might as well be.  They released a free-as-in-beer version called Turbo Delphi Explorer that isn't well supported (and of course the help files are typically Borland, ie crap) but it lets me produce Windows software for my users in a tenth of the time that Virus Studio would take, so... it'll do.
<EtFb> (And when I say TDE "isn't supported", what I mean is: the company actively denies ever having released it and refuses to talk about it.  It's Orwellian...)
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: fair point :)
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: So anyhow, your experience with KDE4 was basically: ugh.  And then you got rid of it?
<silleme> EtFb:  have been a pretty proficient and almost exclusive win xp user until i bothred breaking downand giving linux a try.  going only by screenshots, chose kubuntu feisty over most other versions of linux. also heard it was the most (GUI) friendly and a good run for a linux beginner.  also, hate to admit, layout was closest to that of windows as far as i know.
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: yeah, although it was less offensive without kwin
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: but not much
<lovre> does anyone have IEEE acount here?
<EtFb> silleme: I used Gnome initially, but hated it because it felt too much like a toy.  KDE is much more configurable - you can change more things about it to suit your tastes.  But it's less well supported by the Ubuntu community.
<silleme> EtFb: what might the smoothest transition from feisty fawn jump be??
<EtFb> silleme: But the rule with Kubuntu is: if you don't like how it looks, there's an option in either a dialog box or a configuration file (or both) to let you change it.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | silleme
<ubottu> silleme: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ActionParsnip> silleme: you will have to jump up one release at a time
<gh0s7> hey guys anyone here to offer support?
<EtFb> silleme: Personally, I can't recommend upgrading to Intrepid, based just on what I've read.  Also, don't to an update; back up everything and then do a fresh install.  That is: reformat your HD and install from scratch.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | gh0s7
<ubottu> gh0s7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: its worth trying an upgrade, if it doesnt work do a clean install
<saki> You know, I've grown accustom to GNOME, although KDE4.1 is starting to grow on me.
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: I always found it aggravating.  Maybe it's improved.  (Gotta hope so!)
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: as long as you use official repos you will have zero issues
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: Really?  That's reassuring.  Maybe I'll try it when (if) I go to Intrepid.
<gh0s7> forgive me, I was curious to know if there was any way I could make the KDE Pager function like Gnomes; that is, have the windows I have open on one desktop, show up ONLY on that one desktop (meaning the taskbar is clean if I have only windows open on desktop 1 and I move to desktop 2) any input is appreciated thanks!
<saki> EtFb: I back-up all my data to a home server so fresh installs are the way I go.
<EtFb> ... Though that seems like a way off, given the bad nears about KDE4.
<EtFb> s/nears/news/
<saki> KDE4's menu aggravates me, the desktop itself isn't bad, now.
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: Does "official" include Medibuntu?
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: my hmoe is on an smbmounted folder
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: yep
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: How does that work?  The home folder, I mean.
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: so there is no user data on my local system
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: its mounted at boot time with smbmount
<EtFb> Doesn't that mean you can't get anything done without a network connection?
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: well yeah but they are both desktops
<EtFb> Gotcha.
<ActionParsnip> plus my work laptops thunderbird / firefox also takes its config from the same share
<EtFb> I'm thinking of making a separate home partition and never clearing it.  But a bit of spring cleaning every six months is good for the soul...
<gh0s7> So is there anyway to hide windows open on another desktop? If I am on a different desktop? I would like KDE's pager to function like Gnome's.
<ActionParsnip> so all my user data is in one place and backed up nightly
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: Clever!  Paranoia is the primary virtue, after all.
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: its not paranoid, its just intelligent use of a network to access a shared resource
<COMMODORE64> Ok.So far I downloaded the synaptic, so far so good.
<COMMODORE64> downloaded and installed ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> gh0s7: you can set plasma to only show the apps on the current deskrop
<silleme> All! | i would always definately prefer and insist on clean instal for any of my pcs... as said, i dont nkow much to anything about linux, kde, gnome, to be able to make educated guess about what versions might by the friendliest for a win xp gone linux knucklehead.  anyone have any feedback about what version(s) may be the most configurable with options for the most functionable yet basic (no frills) layout??
<EtFb> Paranoia isn't a bad thing!  It's like laziness - an essential quality of a smart computer user.  It's been a couple of weeks since I rsync'd my home, usr, var and etc folders to my external HD...
<COMMODORE64> and loaded my XP driver, it told me i'm missing the ndiswrapper.ko, so i download and reinstalled it.
<COMMODORE64> and rebooted my laptop
<COMMODORE64> and i have no net connection
<gh0s7> ActionParsnip: plasma, how would I go about doing that?
<COMMODORE64> so i disabled the free drivers
<ActionParsnip> EtFb: the number of clowns who cmoe in here moannig they lost data due to drive corruption and its MEGA important but they have no backup is astounding
<ActionParsnip> gh0s7: the black bar at the bottom of the screen is called plasma
<EtFb> ActionParsnip: Indeed.  My heart bleeds for the poor dears... bwahahahahaha!
<gh0s7> silleme: depends on the computer I think due to the fact that kubuntu uses more video memory than ubuntu. Both are pretty user friendly
<COMMODORE64> after i blacklisted the free drivers, i cannot identify my wireless adapter
<COMMODORE64> Any idea?
<gh0s7> ActionParsnip: How would I configure it to hide apps on a different desktop?
<EtFb> Anyhow, I should do some work.  Bye, all!
<COMMODORE64> oh and, my desktop continues to kick my KDE start menu off, so how can i keep the KDE start up menu widget to stay in one place on every restart or startup?
<ActionParsnip> anyone want to blow their minds: http://blog.bepointbe.be/index.php/2008/10/19/30-a-bit-of-plasma-profiling
<gh0s7> ActionParsnip: How do I configure KDE 4 to have it's taskbar function like gnome's where it will hide windows on different desktops?
<ActionParsnip> gh0s7: not sure, let me websearch
<liam> how do u install java
<silleme> gh0s7:  fairly decent box:  ~2.4 gh processor, 2 Gb ram, 256 mb video ram... pretty ok.
<alonea> ok, am I going to have this touchpad problem in intrepid as well? I am talking to a friend and they have the same problem I do in hardy,
<liam> how do u install java?
<alonea> its like, it totally wiggy. while typing the cursor moves around and accidental pasting of text and opening applications on accident and its really difficult to use
<ActionParsnip> COMMODORE64: put it on and log off and on, it should save the session data
<ActionParsnip> !java | liam
<ubottu> liam: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<alonea> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<gh0s7> Sorry guys, I think im switching to ubuntu lol
<cuznt> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<COMMODORE64> and about my finding of wifi adapter?
<ActionParsnip> liam: if you are using 64bit i'd recommend iced-tea
<gh0s7> COMMODORE64: what is your wireless card's manufacturer?
<cuznt> action pastebin from lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/88144/
<ActionParsnip> COMMODORE64: lspci / lsusb
<Cannoli> hey i created a folder in bash and downloaded a file using wget but i cant seem to see it in konqueror. any suggestions?
<gh0s7> ActionParsnip: Could you find a link online on how to hide apps on a different desktop?
<ActionParsnip> COMMODORE64: i'd uninstall the ndiswrapper stuff and unblacklist the thing you blacklisted
<COMMODORE64> it's Intel Pro Wireless 4965AGN. Been following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper and im stumped at 3.2.1 and 3.2.2.
<ActionParsnip> gh0s7: try ni #kde
<cuznt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88144/
<COMMODORE64> and how the heck can i unblacklist my blacklist thing?
<cuznt> crap
<cuznt> sorry
<gh0s7> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<COMMODORE64> ActionParsnip how can i unblacklist my blacklist?
<ActionParsnip> COMMODORE64: just undo what you did to get where you are now
<COMMODORE64> No ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> ?#
<COMMODORE64> I don't know how to unblacklist what i did.
<COMMODORE64> So can you explain how i can unblacklist on what i did?
<ActionParsnip> (00:16:29) COMMODORE64: after i blacklisted the free drivers, i cannot identify my wireless adapter
<ActionParsnip> undo whatever you did for that step
<COMMODORE64> I can identify my adapter, but after 3.2.1 the chipset ID doesn't match ( it was supposed to call for 104c:8400.
<COMMODORE64> and the rest of steps also called for that, and i can't find it on lsusb.
<COMMODORE64> and.
<COMMODORE64> How can I unblacklist of what i did? I can't edit the blacklist file
<ActionParsnip> COMMODORE64: you could also use a wired connection to get fully updated as well as install latest ndiswrapper from repos
<ActionParsnip> COMMODORE64: well you did something earlier as you said you blacklisted it, so you should be able to unblacklist
<gh0s7> ActionParsnip: Its in Task manager settings under the checkbox: only show tasks from current desktop
<ActionParsnip> COMMODORE64: kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<gh0s7> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help anyway!
<ActionParsnip> gh0s7: i use fluxbox ;)
<COMMODORE64> I dont have the wired connection, so this is why i'm struggling to get better driver for my Wlan card.
<COMMODORE64> and I'll try that.
<ActionParsnip> COMMODORE64: if you have a router it will have 4 wired connections on the back
<gh0s7> ActionParsnip: hm maybe Ill try it!
<ActionParsnip> gh0s7: my desktop: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/desktop.jpg?t=1229646871
<ActionParsnip> gotta have some christmas :)
<gh0s7> ActionParsnip: is fluxbox similar to blackbox for windows?
<ActionParsnip> gh0s7: blackbox for windows?
<gh0s7> ActionParsnip: does the Kmenu show up when you right click on the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> gh0s7: blackbox was originally for linux, fluxbox is based on blackbox code
<gh0s7> ActionParsnip: sounds like the answer to all my prayers! Ill try it I dont know if it will work with my Dell we'll see
<ActionParsnip> gh0s7: nope, fluxbox menu
<gh0s7> ActionParsnip: so it is based off blackbox, hmm I used to use blackbox for windows lol
<ActionParsnip> gh0s7: http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tr/contentPics/techrepublic_fluxbox_desktop.jpg
<ActionParsnip> gh0s7: not heard of it for windows, only linux
<ActionParsnip> !blackbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackbox
<ActionParsnip> !info blackbox
<ubottu> blackbox (source: blackbox): Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-2.2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 235 kB, installed size 724 kB
<COMMODORE64> ok thanks. I'll try that. No, I told you I don't have the wired connection.
<ActionParsnip> see
<gh0s7> ActionParsnip: thats exactly like blackbox for windows
<ActionParsnip> i see, nice
<gh0s7> thanks all! happy holidays!
<raluksalut> raluk
<DivineSpectrum> can i eat a plasmoid?
<DivineSpectrum> is there anyone?
<ActionParsnip> eat a plasmoid?
<DivineSpectrum> yes
<DivineSpectrum> i'm hungry
<DivineSpectrum> is nor commestible a plasmoid?
<DivineSpectrum> *not
<DivineSpectrum> the swach
<DivineSpectrum> swatch, for example
<DivineSpectrum> sorry for my english
<DivineSpectrum> La_Maga: can i eat a plasmoid?
<ActionParsnip> DivineSpectrum: this is ubuntu support. a piece of installed software is not consumable. please read the guidelines
<DivineSpectrum> ActionParsnip: but i'm hungry..
<changturkey> woo just upgraded to 4.2 beta 2
<ActionParsnip> changturkey: run it a while, see what you think
<DivineSpectrum> changturkey: really ''pornografic'' no?
<changturkey> really blue actually
<ActionParsnip> changturkey: also, look at your ram use compared to 4.1 ;)
<DivineSpectrum> the problem is i can't eat a plasmoid.
<changturkey> seems more responsive
<changturkey> but i still get these artifacts when opening windows and such
<DivineSpectrum> hua
<DivineSpectrum> changturkey: your are the best
<changturkey> ?
<changturkey> how so?
<DivineSpectrum> boh
<White_Pelican> I have a problem with virtual box. it seems incompatible with the newest kernel. any idea where I can get the kernel mudules for the current kernel?
<feijo> hi folks, who can help me with route problem// my main machine dont navigate
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88182/ I deleted many irrevelant lines and left the wireless name and the ID.
<COMMODORE64> I'm stumped.
<radlipat> kk ineed help plz
<radlipat> how i format second hardrive?
<radlipat> it still has windows stuff on it but idc
<radlipat> i only have 3 gig to work with right now
<feijo> hi folks, who can help me with route problem// my main machine dont navigate
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: Ok back
<feijo> hi DaSkreech :) my problem continue!! I'm reading about manual network configuration
<DaSkreech> feijo: What's the current state?
<feijo> DaSkreech: monday it simple worked, than since tuesday, stoped.  I returned from my trip today, I'm trying to config now.  It see my router with ip 192.168.0.1, there is only 1 default at route command, but dont navigate
<feijo> the default have GW 0.0.0.0
<DaSkreech> feijo: sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<feijo> now I have 2 default, both without GW, one using eth0 other vmnet1
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88182/ I deleted many irrevelant lines and left the wireless name and the ID.
<COMMODORE64> I'm stumped.
<alonea> hey, I had a problem with my touchpad when I had hardy, and when I upgraded to itrepid its fixed, however my friend when she installed intrepid from disk has the same touchpad problem I did
<alonea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<alonea> we tried that with no luck. ksynaptics doesnt seem to exist and gysnaptics reports shm isnt enabled after we followed the isntructions
<wikki> having multiple desktops installed is a little confusing
<keres> my new LCD widescreen monitor @ 1440x900 has a crazy latency
<wikki> what kind do you have?
<keres> anyone help?
<keres> wikki: me?
<wikki> yes you
<keres> APEX digital
<keres> 19'wide
<wikki> how do you know it has bad latency?
<keres> i click on something, it takes ~3 seconds for the menu to appear
<wikki> ouch
<keres> yeah
<wikki> is it your video card?
<wikki> try turning off desktop effects
<DaSkreech> hi alonea
<alonea> DaSkreech: yeah, that crazy touchpad thing is fixed for me now, but not my friend. we can't seem to find any of these packages mentioned except for gsynaptics and xinput. and the xorg thing is all different in intrepid so there is no inout device section i can play with
<alonea> DaSkreech: and editing gksudo gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi did not work. we are trying to follow this guide:
<alonea> DaSkreech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<wikki> what is the kde system monitor?
<DaSkreech> alonea:
<DaSkreech> If you put it in it will respect it so add it
<DaSkreech> wikki: from ctrl+Esc you mean ?
<alonea> DaSkreech: ok. but when the instructions are to add shmconfig true, i am not positive how to do the rest of the section.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<alonea> DaSkreech: and whats this xinput thing??
<DaSkreech> alonea: That I don't know let me look at it
<DaSkreech> alonea: Did you follow the instructions in the topic?
<alonea> DaSkreech: yes, but in intrepid the xorg says we use HAL now and I think this xinput is the hal thing its talking about
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> alonea: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<alonea> DaSkreech: you know anything about wow on wine? It runs now, but I still get no map in cities and icons are scrambled even though some people say that was fixed.
<dr_willis> I would say check the wine app database for tips/problems with WoW
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DaSkreech> alonea: #winehq is better for that they field like 14 WOW questions an hour I'll bet
<alonea> DaSkreech: probably
<alonea> DaSkreech: ^_^
<alonea> dr_willis: when I look, it says there are no issues with intel, yet I am telling you there is. its fubar with all games so far.
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88182/ I deleted many irrevelant lines and left the wireless name and the ID.
<COMMODORE64> I'm stumped.
<DaSkreech> Hey dr_willis I just got in try ing to feed dogs and self and change clothes while dealing with feijo and alonea can you at least look over her synaptics query? she's trying to find where to turn on shmConfig
<COMMODORE64> Anyone can fricking help me with the wifi issues for ndiswrapper?
<DaSkreech> What wifi chepset ?
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,   For the touchpad? theres  a Ubuntu Wiki page on JUST taht topic I saw - let me check my bookmarks
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: She's reading it I think. She can't follow it due to funky xorg config
<DaSkreech> alonea: Is that correct?
<legodude_> hi everyone, X seems to have forgotten my twinview setup exists, now it only spans across my two monitors
<legodude_> it worked fine I believe until I installed some update, any ideas?
<COMMODORE64> DaSkreech, read my pastebin.
<alonea> DaSkreech: yeah, and I read not that xorg isn't really even used, you make these xml .fdi files for xinput
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88182/
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  the fix i saw did not invlove a xorg.conf tweak. it tweaked one of the hal config files
<DaSkreech> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<legodude_> my xorg.conf file hasn't changed in three weeks so I do not believe it is that
<alonea> dr_willis: we tried one with no success
<alonea> dr_willis: gksudo gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi ???
<dr_willis> Its worked for other people in here..
<wikki> is there a better way to make firefox look right other than installing the KFirefox theme?
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<dr_willis> or one can just cut/paste a whole section in the end of the xorg.conf I think and set it that way
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: ok talk with alonea :)
<dr_willis> Ive said about all i know on the topic actually. :)
<COMMODORE64> no no
<dr_willis> that gedit fix. worked for someone in here just the otehr day
<COMMODORE64> I blacklisted broadcom
<COMMODORE64> and moved to the next step
<alonea> dr_willis: we did that. and I think she restarted. and its still crazy and gsynaptics says its not enabled
<alonea> dr_willis: the touchpad is near unusable for her.
<COMMODORE64> my problem is that I can't find my adapter in lsusb.
<feijo> DaSkreech: why dhclient dont restore my net anymore//
<dr_willis> alonea,  sounds like some other isssue then - then the one the docs address...
<alonea> dr_willis: the thing is, I had this exact issue on my laptop pn hardy, but when I upgraded to intrepid, its fixed (finally). she just did a clean install of intrepid.
<dr_willis> All i know on the topic is what ive read at   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig - ive never had any troubles with mine.
<dr_willis> Ick. i gotta go to work in an hr. ;(
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: it's in lspci ?
<COMMODORE64> It is. I need to match with lsusb.
<COMMODORE64> before proceeding to next step.
<DaSkreech> feijo: try a dhclient -r first to dump all your old stuff
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: What are you following?
<feijo> DaSkreech: than a simple dhclient/
<feijo> route
<feijo> ops
<DaSkreech> feijo: yes
<COMMODORE64> DaSkreech https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Disable%20Free%20Drivers I was finished blacklisting the Broadcom
<COMMODORE64> and moved to next step in 3.2
<COMMODORE64> read the step in 3.2
<COMMODORE64> and DaSkreech this is original log.
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88214/
<feijo> DaSkreech: whats wrong here: sudo route add -net default netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth0
<geiseri> is there a way to install all of the development packages for the shared libs on an installation?
<mellhen> good "morning" @ all
<feijo> DaSkreech: I ran dhclient -r, dhclient, route del default (3 times), route add default gateway 192.168.0.1 dev eth0.  Now route return a good loking table with my correct default, and 3 vmware, but dont work :(
<mellhen> does any one have the problem with a notceonnected localhost to systemmonitor and plasma (monitor applet)`
<White_Pelican> what do I need to have installed to be able to see flac as an option when I open a Audio CD in Konqueror?
<NamShub> are python plasmoid / data engine supposed to work?
<DaSkreech> White_Pelican: Should be there by default
<dr_willis> Other then checking the package manager for 'flac' and installing everything with flac in the name? :)
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: maybe try the instructions for the lspci route ?
<White_Pelican> it isn't
<DaSkreech> feijo: you can see the gw ?
<COMMODORE64> Just did.
<White_Pelican> what am I missing
<White_Pelican> ?
<COMMODORE64> Been following the steps until i reached to lsusb. I have to confirm the wifi is in lsusb
<feijo> DaSkreech: yes, I can access my router web page
<COMMODORE64> It was supposed to be at the form of 104c:8400
<COMMODORE64> Any suggestion, DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> feijo: can you ping 194.9.77.5 ?
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: it is of that form
<DaSkreech> 8086:4229
<COMMODORE64> not what my log indicated of.
<COMMODORE64> Yeah, that's one.
<COMMODORE64> and it don't match with anything in lsusb.
<COMMODORE64> did i miss something there?
<COMMODORE64> or am i supposed to skip the step becuase of "lsusb" is meant for USB devices only?
<DaSkreech> What? Which part are you following?
<feijo> DaSkreech: network is unreachable
<COMMODORE64> oy...
<COMMODORE64> crap...
<COMMODORE64> wasted my time.
<COMMODORE64> 3.2.2. USB Wireless Adapter
<COMMODORE64> 1.
<COMMODORE64> Open a Terminal (Applications | Accessories | Terminal), type lsusb and press the return/enter key.
<COMMODORE64> 2.
<COMMODORE64> Look through the output of the lsusb command for an entry for your wireless adapter.
<COMMODORE64> 3.
<COMMODORE64> Once you have identified your adapter, note down the contents of the chipset ID, this will be in the form 104c:8400.
<DaSkreech> feijo: are you sure your router is plugged in?
<COMMODORE64> USB wireless adapter.
<COMMODORE64> Figures.
<DaSkreech> Argh don't paste in the chan!!!
<feijo> DaSkreech: I'm talking to you :)
<COMMODORE64> ^^
<COMMODORE64> sorry for wastiing your time, DaSkreech
<COMMODORE64> :)
<DaSkreech> feijo: this is the same machine?
<feijo> DaSkreech: yes, all vmware clients access internet, host dont
<feijo> DaSkreech: host is confunsing vmware virtual devices and trying to use it, I guess
<DaSkreech> feijo: As I recall you said this happened before you made the vmware clients
<feijo> DaSkreech: I belive it started after I updated vmware to 1.0.8 again, when kubuntu updates itself, the kernel maybe, it breaks vmware, vmware dont open until I run the install.pl again
<draik> I'm trying to print and it goes to the kJobViewer or whatever it's called, then goes away. Both of my printers are on and ready to print, but nothing happens.
<feijo> I ran it last week, and I belive after that, when I turned my machine on again, no internet
<feijo> DaSkreech: I could remove vmware to test, but if I do that, I will lose my remote kubuntu, and if my host dont return, I will have no way to research or access IRC except eeepc from my girl, ugs :)
<feijo> DaSkreech: and I need a virtual windows to run a app. to my girl, maybe I could try vmware 2
<DaSkreech> genii: ping :)
<DaSkreech> stdin: Ever heard of this?
<COMMODORE64> well. I'll be back, hopefully i can get around of this stupid problem.
<draik> I'm in my System Settings and have nothing for Printers
<draik> What gives?
<wikki> anyone know how to keep firefox from looking like crap?
<dr_willis> wikki,  thats a big vague.. It is themeable if thats what you want.
<dr_willis> oops bit vague. :)
<wikki> well, like the checkboxes are huge
<wikki> and don't match the background
<DaSkreech> draik: what version of kde  are you on?
<draik> kde4
<wikki> there is this kde4+firexox theme
<dr_willis> cant say  that ive noticed that issue wikki  -    Could be some kd4 vs firefox issue I guess...
<wikki> youre on kde3?
<dr_willis> I tend to just use the defaults.. but im not in KDE4 at this time  - or KDE at all. :)
<wikki> how do I take a screenshot?
<wikki> i'll show you
<draik> DaSkreech: KDE 4.1.3
 * feijo need to sleep
 * feijo will try again tomorrow :) thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> feijo: ok this is puzzling though
<DaSkreech> wikki: ksnapshot
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: Still on KDE3?
<feijo> DaSkreech: I will go with my idea... remove vmware 1, test connection, if OK I will try use vmware 2
<draik> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<wikki> i'll just stick with gnome
<wikki> maybe installing kubuntu-desktop on a 2 year old install was a bad idea
<DaSkreech> firefox has huge checkboxes?
<wikki> yes
<wikki> which isn't really a big deal, but they didn't match the background
<wikki> and were sometimes hidden and stuff
<DaSkreech> Do you have gk-qt engine?
<wikki> yes
<Cannoli> where would the .config for my kernel be?
<DaSkreech> wikki: ok I guess lets see the screenshot
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: Hmm?
<wikki>  /usr/src/linux
<White_Pelican> is the new amarok 2 available in the kde 4.2 beta 1?
<wikki> if you compiled your own kernel
<wikki> i'll mess with it later
<wikki> back to gnome for me
<Cannoli> i need help configuring my Processor type and features in the kernel. where can i find the settings for my cpu?
<dr_willis> Been using jwm+rox-filer lately :)
<draik> How do I gain access to the Printers tool within System Settings?
<draik> It is not listed.
<mister-tea> draik: I set mine up from the k menu> system> printers
<draik> mister-tea: Yeah, so did I, but it is no longer listed.
<mister-tea> hmmm
<draik> mister-tea: I'm sorry, I have Printing there, but it doesn't let me make changes. It all seems greyed out for a strange reason.
<mister-tea> draik I have two listings for printing... only one shows the config
<mister-tea> greyed out would be related to permissions ...but I don't know why
<steven> Not sure how this works or if I'm butting in, but I'm experiencing a packaging error in the KDE Beta 2 packages in kubuntu-experimental
<steven> I think
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: Most features are compiled in already if yo uant a kernel for a particualr processor type just install it
<Cannoli> so do i need to change the settings?
<szrhawaii> nedd help with this problem anyone know how to fix everytime i go to close my filemanager screen i get this error { Unable to save bookmarks in /home/szrhawaii/.kde/share/apps/d#lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full drive. }This error messages shows up everytime i close out of my
<szrhawaii> file manager window but only for that window any clues on how to fix
<szrhawaii> [19:28] <szrhawaii> nedd help with this problem anyone know how to fix everytime i go to close my filemanager screen i get this error { Unable to save bookmarks in /home/szrhawaii/.kde/share/apps/d#lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full drive. }This error messages shows up everytime
<szrhawaii> i close out of my
<szrhawaii> [19:28] <szrhawaii> file manager window but only for that window any clues on how to fix
<szrhawaii> ooopsy
<mister-tea> you are denied permissions try to open your filemanager with sudo from konsole
<szrhawaii> ok then what cause i can still use the filemanager like normal and it opens and closes fine earlier today it even locked all my folders for fun
<szrhawaii> what do i do when i sudo dolphin
<mister-tea> you open it as the root user with full permissions
<szrhawaii> should i kdesudo or sudo
<mister-tea> kde for graphical
<szrhawaii> ok
<szrhawaii> sszrhawaii@szrhawaii-laptop:~$ sudo dolphin
<szrhawaii> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-szrhawaii" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<szrhawaii> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-szrhawaii" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<szrhawaii> thats what i got
<mister-tea> then idk I manage my files with kate and konqueror
<COMMODORE64> Ok. still here DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> yes
<szrhawaii> im in root now
<szrhawaii> mister-tea
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: No
 * mister-tea doesn't like dolphin
<COMMODORE64> I went ahead and followed the instructions
<COMMODORE64> and at end, i still cant see the wlan0 on my networkl ist
<COMMODORE64> any idea
<szrhawaii> oh i can root it through the window so its not so bad
<szrhawaii> actually come to think of it that error didnt show up a minute ago
<szrhawaii> when i closed out
<mister-tea> depending on the permissions of the file you are working with will depend on whether you will need to be root or not
<mister-tea> if you look at the file properties and you see the owner is root then....
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: is your /home full ?
<szrhawaii> when i looked at it through a different view it had quit a few things on it
<szrhawaii> but i dont know about full
 * mister-tea my bad I assumed not
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: df -h
<szrhawaii> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<szrhawaii> /dev/sda1             146G   26G  113G  19% /
<szrhawaii> varrun                501M  104K  501M   1% /var/run
<szrhawaii> varlock               501M     0  501M   0% /var/lock
<szrhawaii> udev                  501M   44K  501M   1% /dev
<szrhawaii> devshm                501M     0  501M   0% /dev/shm
<szrhawaii> lrm                   501M   39M  463M   8% /lib/modules/2.6.24-22-generic/volatile
<szrhawaii> thats what it says
<COMMODORE64> DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: I'm rereading the page
<COMMODORE64> thanks :)
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Please don't paste here
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<szrhawaii> ok doesnt look like im using much room for anything
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: What file is the error about?
<szrhawaii> the dolphin
<szrhawaii>  /home/szrhawaii/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<szrhawaii> thats the error source
<szrhawaii> it doesnt show that thing when i go into root mode
<szrhawaii> only when i am in the other mode
<Lefo> does vnc viewer able to connect to remote sharing of kubuntu?
 * mister-tea aha
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: What's the permissons on  that? paste the output of ls -l  /home/szrhawaii/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<szrhawaii> so what do you want me to do with that
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: The drver was installed correctly
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: It's one line you can paste it here
<COMMODORE64> Yes.
<DaSkreech> two lines go to pastebin
<COMMODORE64> I runs to modprobe ndiswrapper ( it dont display anything but next to new line )
<COMMODORE64> well i mean returns to my command
<Lefo> has anyone tried remote sharing, i am using vista to connect to it n it's very laggy
<COMMODORE64> and the driver ( Ndiswrapper -l shows that my driver is installed properly
<Lefo> n both computers r in the same network
<szrhawaii> bash: -l: command not found
<Adola> Hi everyone!  I'm having trouble with Kopete and AmaroK's dBus function
<mister-tea> is that an L or or a pipe?
<DaSkreech> ls -l
<mister-tea> k
<szrhawaii> it says its a root
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: You did sudo depmod -a ?
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Tha would be  the problem
<mister-tea> full circle
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: sudo chown szrhawaii:szr  /home/szrhawaii/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<COMMODORE64> Yes.
<COMMODORE64> Hang on
<COMMODORE64> yes
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: sudo chown szrhawaii:szrhawaii  /home/szrhawaii/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<COMMODORE64> I even did sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<szrhawaii> it doesnt give me an option to change the permission so i would have to g in as root and change the permission right
<COMMODORE64> and when i did tail /var/log/messages it lists the something
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: does lsmod show ndiswrapper ?
<COMMODORE64> and the last one gave out when it has " Denied"
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Just gave you the command
<COMMODORE64> I dont know but I can go back and take the log for you, DaSkreech
<szrhawaii> it didnt work
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: are you using dolphin or d3lphin ?
<COMMODORE64> I'll be back and pick up the log for you, DaSkreech
<COMMODORE64> What commands you need me to run for you?
<DaSkreech> lsmod
<szrhawaii> dolphin but the error says d3lphin
<mister-tea> night all
<szrhawaii> its wierd
<szrhawaii> should i make the whole file a read and write
<COMMODORE64> lsmod
<COMMODORE64> right, all right ill be back again
<szrhawaii> ok it works now
<szrhawaii> i just gave the whole folder the ability to read and write thats all it was
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: dolphin in KDE3 ?
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Bah :ok :)
<Adola> QSqlQuery::prepare: database not open
<Adola> I get this error when I try to send media info from AmarOK through Kopete.
<Adola> Can someone please help me with this?
 * chalcedony smiles
<Adola> ~cough~
<steven2> hello!
<steven2> hi steven
<Adola> sorry,
 * Adola coughs
<DaSkreech> Adola: What database are you using with Amarok ?
 * Adola looks up and waits.
<chalcedony> is there anything (document) that can help me set up kprinter to work with my two hp printers? (they both worked with my computer before, but not for a while)
<steven2> steven: would you mind switching nicks please?
<DaSkreech> !hp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> !priner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about priner
<chalcedony> DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DaSkreech> chalcedony: I'm almost sure there is a HP specific section there ...
<Adola> Daskreech: I don't know.   I don't know what "Database" would even refer too.  I'm just wanting the "now listening" plugin for Kopete to work with AmaroK 2.
<chalcedony> i'm trying to figure out what to check
<DaSkreech> are you using amarok 2 ?
<steven2> nevermind
<COMMODORE64> ok DaSkreech
<COMMODORE64> Im pasting it on pastebin.
<Adola> DaSkreech: Yes, yes I am.  The latest version.  Along with the latest version of Kopete.
<derjens> hello everybody
<DaSkreech> Adola: It's a kopete issue that plugin needs to be rewritten
<chalcedony> "Remote CUPS Server (IPP/HTTP)" or "Network Printer" or "Network Printer w/IPP (IPP/HTTP}" Repote LPD queue" ?
<derjens> you can tell me how to change my user password in kubuntu 8.10?
<chalcedony> i don't know what those are
<Adola> DaSkreech: Alot of people's works though.
<COMMODORE64> (DaSkreech): http://paste.ubuntu.com/88262/
<derjens> after changing my password with the user manager i could not access my ~/Private dir
<derjens> so how to change it safely?
<DaSkreech> Adola: hmm none I've heard about
<DaSkreech> Adola: #kopete is likely dead now #amarok may be helpful
<Adola> DaSkreech: There was a guy on here yesterday who's worked.
<Adola> Both are dead.
<DaSkreech> derjens: try passwd ?
<derjens> DaSkreech, will i loose my private dir with passwd?
<DaSkreech> derjens: I'm not sure. I've never tried it should work seamlessly
<szrhawaii> #vbox
<COMMODORE64> Take your time, DaSkreech, call me when you need my attention.
<derjens> i will try it but i do not understand why passwd would work even when kde's integrated user manager breaks private dirs...
<chalcedony> i'm using kprint "Remote CUPS Server (IPP/HTTP)" or "Network Printer" or "Network Printer w/IPP (IPP/HTTP}" Repote LPD queue" ?
<chalcedony> the printers are on a lan
<chalcedony> so which do i pick?
<DaSkreech> derjens: The directory is encrypted with a password as I understand it uses our current password to decrypt it I would think that changing your password changes the key
<derjens> i will have a tr
<derjens> * try
<derjens> DaSkreech, thanks so far
<DaSkreech> chalcedony: Is the printer standalone ?
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: It's running
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: You said it doesn't turn up? Where did you check ?
<COMMODORE64> i can see my knetwork manager
<COMMODORE64> i can see my eth0 but i saw my wlan0 before i started on this instructions
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: try ifconfig
<COMMODORE64> these*
<COMMODORE64> it came up as eth0
<COMMODORE64> but iwconfig shows that it wasn't configured
<DaSkreech> sudo ifconfig -a doesn't show it ?
<COMMODORE64> hmm
<COMMODORE64> no i havent tried -a
<COMMODORE64> Gimme a handful of commands you wanted me to run instead going back and forth on dual boots.
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: sudo ifconfig -a or sudo iwconfig -a will show you all the cards disabled or not.
<DaSkreech> sudo ifconfg wlan0 up will bring it up if it's disabled
<COMMODORE64> Thank you. I'll try that.
<derjens> DaSkreech, thanks for the hint
<derjens> passwd worked flawlessly
<derjens> i don't know how but it changed my ecryptfs files...
<szrhawaii> whats the terminal code to see the packages installed for a certain program
<chalcedony> why does kprint list the Subnet as 127.0.1. * ? shouldn't it be 192.168.1 or so?
<chalcedony> it's not finding my printers
<derjens> szrhawaii, do you mean the dependencies of a certain program?
<szrhawaii> yeah
<derjens> apt-get build-dep kmines -fs
<derjens> szrhawaii, this is not perfect but it works
<szrhawaii> ok thanks
<derjens> still looking for the right option in `man apt-get`
<derjens> didnt found anything better. does it work for you, szrhawaii ?
<Dolo> i cant play mp4 files is there any way to convert it to mp3?
<derjens> Dolo, dont forget that mp4 can contain more than mp3 audio, e.g. movie data
<Dolo> ?
<Dolo> derjens: its an audio book im trying to listen to
<derjens> Dolo, do you want to extract audio from mp4 file to an mp3 file?
<szrhawaii> its fine
<derjens> szrhawaii, k
<szrhawaii> anyone know what VPN stands for
<derjens> virtual private network
<szrhawaii> ohh ok
<derjens> Dolo, try google mencoder
<Dolo> derjens:  I been trying to use vlc but not getting any sound from that one file so i thought there might be a converter so i can change it to a playable format
<szrhawaii> so if i add my virtual machines address to it then i should have access to the internet through it
<derjens> it's part of mplayer package
<Dolo> u mean iriverter?
<derjens> Dolo, you have already installed non-free codecs? maybe not. then you will not be able to play mp3 anyway
<Dolo> i can listen to mp3 and avi just fine
<Dolo> this audio book thought works on ipod not on my ubuntu
<COMMODORE64> DaSkreech, i'm suspecting something wrong with ndiswrapper. http://paste.ubuntu.com/88280/
<derjens> szrhawaii, VPN is for establishing a private network connection over an untrusted network. it looks like an ethernet cable but is actually a VPN connection through DSL dial-up or similar
<Dolo> ??
<derjens> Dolo, http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_aac/mp4_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<szrhawaii> ok so if i set that up then it would mean that i am firewalling my computer from the information coming and leaving in a way
<Dolo> derjens:  what should i do
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: perhaps. You can't attach a wire to the computer?
<derjens> Dolo, do you have any experience using the console?
<COMMODORE64> well i have working wlan on vista
<COMMODORE64> is there something i can do offline installation?
<Dolo> oh ya
<Dolo> i just wanted to know if u have an ipod
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: What do you mean?
<derjens> Dolo, i do not have an ipod
<Dolo> i also have a lil problem when i plug the ipod in and i browse for the music on ubuntu all the files have wierd 4 letter names
<OrcD3vil> How can I get Monitor Spanning on Kubuntu to work, right now on both of my DVI Monitors they are showing the same desktop
<OrcD3vil> I've went into the monitor control and set the 1st one "Left of" and the second one "Right of" but that isnt working
<dennister> hey channel...installation (from mini-iso) has frozen system right after I chose to install the grub bootloader...second after chose the grub step framebufer came on and has stayed that way for 30 minutes...can't even budge the electronic kvm switch system is connected to,...even unplugged kvm and the light stays on!...will NOT go off, even though there's no power to said kvm
<derjens> Dolo, i know nothing about iPods
<Dolo> ahh
<COMMODORE64> hmm
<Dolo> my mplayer cant play the file
<Dolo> will it be able to convert the file?
<COMMODORE64> how can i do to fix the wireless problem without plugging the line in?
<dennister> lol...anyway, before I reboot two systems kvm controls...is there any way to rescue the install without grub installed and without doing everything all over again?
<derjens> Dolo, did you try faad? the wiki wrote about it
<Dolo> doing that now brb
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: You can but having net is easier I think
<COMMODORE64> well, can you provide me the steps for doing without wire?
<COMMODORE64> If not possible, ill ask and see if i can borrow a wire from landlord.
<derjens> Dolo, i'll be away for about 5 mins
<dennister> DaSkreech: do u have any ideas? alt-f4 doesn't even get me past the stationary framebuffer...definitely stuck/frozen
<chalcedony> "Could not launch the KDE Help Center"  Could not find service "khelpcenter"
<chalcedony> COMMODORE64: it's easier to debug your computer's problems if you have a secure network connection.
<Dolo> derjens:  its an m4b
<chalcedony> but i see it works on vista
<COMMODORE64> hmph.
<COMMODORE64> fine, i'll ask for a wire tomorrow.
<chalcedony> COMMODORE64: if you hang around someone else usually comes
<chalcedony> i'm trying to set up my two printers with kprint
<chalcedony> which works very well for my husband
<chalcedony> so far, it doesn't seem to be ON my network.
<chalcedony> why does kprint list the Subnet as 127.0.1. * ? shouldn't it be 192.168.1 or so?  it's showing some printer i don't have
<derjens> Dolo, back
<derjens> Dolo, did you succeed?
<COMMODORE64> well ok, what can i do after i get a wire, DaSkreech?
<Dolo> not even a little
<szrhawaii> is there a way to run the version of knetwork from kde 4.1 in kde 3.5 since they have significant amount of difference in available options
<DaSkreech> COMMODORE64: use eth0 :-)
<Psi-Jack> Curious. Anyone here do any C++ and work somewhat with hardware, or SDL, or X11 libs? I'm trying to find out how to get the actual amount of VRAM a video card has through proper methods than entrudging through the xorg.logs.
<Dolo> derjens: no
<szrhawaii> or get a newer version of network manager from 0.6.6-0ubuntu5 to a newer version
<szrhawaii> also what plug-in or file should i install so i can run adobe flash, macromedia, and java properly on my konqueror browser or can i get the newer version that they have in kde 4.1 for kde 3.5
<Dolo> derjens:  it didnt work dunno what to do
<Dolo> derjens:  its an m4b
<derjens> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170838
<derjens> look at that doc
<derjens> if that does not help, i don't know what to do as well
<derjens> never had to do with mp4 and all other formats work without probs for me
<COMMODORE64> well
<COMMODORE64> I wanted to fix my wlan0
<COMMODORE64> what can i do to fix it when i get my wire?
<szrhawaii> found the version for the network manager but anyone got a source for me to upgrade my konqueror to the newer version
<szrhawaii> anyone know the ppa for konqueror upgrades
<jn20> hey guys... I have a problem with kstars... Can't start the INDI server...
<jn20> Can anyone help me?
<COMMODORE64> DaSkreech, any idea what i can do when i get a line to fix my wlan?
<patria> hello
<jn20> Connection to INDI host at localhost on port 7264 encountered an error: The remote host closed the connection. is the error message...
<jn20> how the heck can the remote host close the connection, on a virtual server???
<Dolo> anyone know how to convert an m4b file
<jn20> ehm, its an audio book file right...
<Dolo> jn20: ya m4b
<jn20> do you use the chapter function, because it will be lost when converting to mp3 or ogg or...
<Dolo> i dont care about the chapter thing i cant listen to it on ubuntu
<jn20> actually you can... do you have vlc installed...
<Dolo> ya
<jn20> have you tried opening it with vlc???
<jn20> http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/m4b list vlc as being able to open the format
<Dolo> ya..
<Dolo> i plugged the ipod into ubuntu
<Dolo> all the files have wierd 4 letter names
<Dolo> i dont mind that so much but the audio books no longer work
<Dolo> i use vlc almost all the time i tried installing amaraok and various other converting and programs and players
<Dolo> not sure what im doing wrong
<jn20> try to rename the file into .m4a
<Dolo> did
<jn20> ithmm, does the file have drm?
<Dolo> whats a drm
<jn20> a little thing called "Digital Rights Management"... DRM.... it's a piece of software that controls the usage of a file...
<Dolo> dunno
<jn20> did you buy it in itunes?
<Dolo> no
<Dolo> was trying to dl it from my friends ipod
<Dolo> not sure where he got it
<szrhawaii> what is the code for terminal to install a file from a location like /home is it sudo apt-get install ~/home <filename>
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/filename
<stdin> szrhawaii: sudo dpkg -i ~/package.deb
<szrhawaii> thanks
<Dolo> jn20:  ???
<szrhawaii> it says its not a debian package
<jn20> ehm, dolo... try searching google for frm aplle and m4b... you have as much experience as ido on how to break drm...
<szrhawaii> its atually a shell script  installer
<jn20> damn my spelling sucks today..
<szrhawaii> so what would the code be for that
<jn20> apple drm m4b
<stdin> szrhawaii: then you need to use "sudo bash ~/filename" to install (as root)
<Dolo> so what are u saying cuz of the drm it will only play on the ipod?
<jn20> yes, and probaly only on your friends ipod...
<szrhawaii> ok that sounds more like something i did before
<jn20> but drm can be broken.
<jn20> http://mostlysavingmoney.com/2007/06/how-to-break-itunes-drm/ here's alittle something to get you started
<stdin> please don't post information to illegal activities in here
<stdin> even if DRM is evil
<Dolo> sry i didnt relize it was a legal thing
<COMMODORE64> thanks jn20, much appreciated
<jn20> depends on your country, I'm hosted in DK and here that is legal
<szrhawaii> so in other words it would be sudo bash ~/home/szrhawaii/Desktop/install_flash_player_10_linux/flashplayer-installer
<szrhawaii> do i throw an install command in there too
<jn20> besides giving out info is not illegal... even if that info can be used illegally...
<stdin> szrhawaii: that command will work, but flash 10 is in the repositories
<szrhawaii> not for kde 3.5
<COMMODORE64> Canada here
<szrhawaii> its only 9
<COMMODORE64> its legal as long as you do it for yourself, not others.
<stdin> jn20: showing someone how to make a bomb is not illegal, but you'd be partially responsible when they blow something up
<szrhawaii> unless you got the repo for the 10
<szrhawaii> just need a ppa
<jn20> good luck with the breaking...
<mahdi> #linuxac
<COMMODORE64> ^^
<stdin> szrhawaii: hardy?
<jn20> so it'sbassicly illegal to teach chemistry?
<COMMODORE64> Nope.
<jn20> or to run a library
<stdin> don't be difficult, just don't post those links here
<jn20> kk
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: why not just grab the .deb off of adobe.com then?
<szrhawaii> it keeps saying cant find package
<jn20> so next time just link google...
<szrhawaii> do you know where its located on adobe
<stdin> jn20: next time, just /msg them
<jn20> fair enough, my bad
<stdin> szrhawaii: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<stdin> choose ".deb for Ubuntu 8.04+"
<szrhawaii> it says install
<szrhawaii> thanks stdin
<szrhawaii> i didnt see that earlier
<kkkyle> helllo?
<kkkyle> does anyoneknow if nUbuntu is anygood?
<hyper_ch> no
<stdin> kkerwin: you should probably ask in #nubuntu
<kkkyle> lol
<kkkyle> yea
<stdin> we don't support it and it's not an official distribution
<kkkyle> i didnt think it was i looked kinda crappy
<szrhawaii> do you know the package name to run flash players for the web browsers
<szrhawaii> i meant java
<szrhawaii> nevernind found it
<szrhawaii> hey im getting a big circle with a play icon on all my player things on the web browser
<szrhawaii> do i need to download anything else
<szrhawaii> i did java and adobe
<wt> Is there a way to do the equivalent of "apt-cache search <word1> <word2>" with aptitude's search functionality?
<dwidmann> wt: aptitude search <word1> <word2> ...
<wt> dwidmann: it doesn't do the same thing
<wt> dwidmann: it searches for each word separately
<wt> I want all package that have word1 and word2, not either word1 or word2
<dwidmann> wt: think that's as close as you're going to get short of just using apt-cache
<wt> I like the output of aptitude better...that seems like a bit of an oversight. :)
<stdin> wt: use grep?
<wt> grep won't search the long descriptions
<wt> i suposed that I could mangle the apt-cache output to look like aptitude, but that'd be kinda lame
<szrhawaii> how do i add the flash plug-in to firefox
<szrhawaii> since i downloaded it manually
<wt> szrhawaii: aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<wt> szrhawaii: why would you manually download it?
<p_quarles> wt: the man page indicates that aptitude can understand some search patterns, but points elsewhere for further information
<p_quarles> wt: so, I don't know how, but it doesn't look like you'll have to mangle the output manually -- you might have to track down some further reference material, though
<wt> p_quarles: it's search pattern don't appear to include the concept of "look for any of these words in the package name, short description, or long description" directly that I could tell
<szrhawaii> do have the latest version of flash on kde 3.5 but have flash 10
<szrhawaii> thats why
<p_quarles> szrhawaii: the instructions are in the file you downloaded :)
<szrhawaii> nah it was just a deb file
<wt> szrhawaii: I am sure there is a howto somewhere
<szrhawaii> probable
<p_quarles> szrhawaii: if it's a deb file then you install it with gdebi, or dpkg
<wt> if it installs like the deb package into firefox's plugins, you probably just need to make KDE search for new plugins
<szrhawaii> i installed it
<szrhawaii> already
<wt> did you make KDE search for the new plugins?
<p_quarles> then like wt said, you go to Konqueror's plugin menu to ask for it to scan
<szrhawaii> but cant find it on firefox the only one i see is the 9
<szrhawaii> one
<wt> It's in Konqueror's configuration for plugins
<szrhawaii> i saw it in there
<szrhawaii> but not in the firefox one
<szrhawaii> its added in konqueror
<wt> do you see the directory where the plugin is installed in that configuration dialog?
<p_quarles> ??? are you sure that Firefox is using Flash 9?
<szrhawaii> yeah
<szrhawaii> i just turned it off because it was blocking me from seeing apps
<p_quarles> why are they both installed?
<szrhawaii> im trying to get rid of 9 i think all i need to do is uninstall the nonfree-flash right
<wt> if you have two plugins servicing flash, they probably would conflict
<szrhawaii> yeah i turned one off i realized that after
<wt> flashplugin-nonfree, I think
<p_quarles> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<szrhawaii> so if i have the flas 10 plugin i dont need that one right
<wt> p_quarles: you could also upgrade to Intrepid, It has flash 10 :)
<szrhawaii> its gone already
<szrhawaii> nah i didnt like it cause of the issue i have with manipulation of the system
<szrhawaii> so i rather upgrade this one plus it runs faster too'
<szrhawaii> than the intrepid
<Cannoli> hey just to make sure. to isntall from a package, i extract the contents and type "./configure" then "make" then "make install" and thats it right?
<crimsun> Cannoli: if by "package" you meant "an Ubuntu binary package", then no. just double-click the package, or use dpkg -i
<Cannoli> sorry i meant a .tar.bz2 file
<vge> Cannoli: if it's a tar paggage and include a configure file and the readme suggest you to do so, then do it
<crimsun> Cannoli: if by "source tar.gz/tar.bz2", then you should first check that the package isn't already in the Ubuntu repository. then, if it is not, you should proceed with compiling.
<vge> but ye, check first that it's not included in the repos :)
<Cannoli> alright. thanks alot
<jn20> hey, does anyone here us INDI in kubuntu 8.10?
<jn20> or Kstars
<jn20> I think I have just encountered a bug
<jn20> the bug should be really easy to replicate...
<jn20> start up kstars, and choose the menu with the telescope wizard, INDI control etc... Choose "unit handling... sry don't know the english name... option nr. 3" select a telescope and chose run service... KStars chrashes...
<jn20> It appears to be some sort of INDI related problem... some server that won't start... does anyone have any ideas?
<shreedhar> #dhqifx
<RandyCalifornia> Hello!
<RandyCalifornia> :D
<ockonal> Hi allll
<ockonal> Can u help me with some trouble?
<ockonal> i can't build nvidia-kernel during driver installation
<Mamarok> morning
<szrhawaii> anyone know a page of a list of wireless files i would need so i can verify i have all the files to run this program since i upgraded the knetwork
<szrhawaii> to the newer one
 * Mamarok would like to have a 4.2 package of powerdevil
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip1: morning :)
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<minus18_pundit> is it possible to use two dial-up connections at the same time?
<ActionParsnip1> minus18_pundit: id imagine so
<minus18_pundit> i'm talking of using two mobile dialup connections at the same time
<minus18_pundit> if possible will it increase my internet speed?
<ActionParsnip1> you could specify ip ranges to get from each line
<ActionParsnip1> yes you will use both bandwidths
<minus18_pundit> how can i use one for download and other for browsing?
<ActionParsnip1> minus18_pundit: i dont think you can specify it that far, you need to add route rules so traffic goes down either link
<ActionParsnip1> based on ip is usual
<minus18_pundit> well, i shall give a try
<ActionParsnip1> minus18_pundit: try: man route
<Cannoli> is it possible to boot lilo from grub?
<ActionParsnip1> Cannoli: no, lilo is an alternative to grub
<ActionParsnip1> both are boot loaders
<Cannoli> ok but what if grub is on a seperrate partition from lilo?
<ActionParsnip1> Cannoli: then you set your bios to boot the drive using lilo
<Cannoli> ok but isnt it possible that i can make a menu entry in grub so that it loads up lilo from another partition?
<ActionParsnip1> Cannoli: what would be the point, just add the booting options you have in lilo to the grub boot
<Cannoli> oh i was just wondering if it is possiible
<ActionParsnip1> i cant see why you'd wanna, it's kinda pointless booting a bootloader to load another boot loader
<Cannoli> well yea but i was just wondering if u can
<ActionParsnip1> i'm sure you could
<ActionParsnip1> its an OS after all
<Cannoli> i kinda wanna try it to see if i can XD
<ActionParsnip1> Cannoli: sounds like a challenge
<ActionParsnip1> Cannoli: if you ask in #gentoo they may be able to help
<Cannoli> ok cool thank you
<Cannoli> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/grub-and-lilo-chainloading-620883/
<Cannoli> check that out there ActionParsnip1
<Cannoli> they are talking abt something called chainloading
<ActionParsnip1> chainloading as far as i am aware is how you make windows boot in dual boot systems
<khaije1> anyone knowif there is a relationship between enlightenment and fltk ?
<Mamarok> khaije1: not AFAIK
<khaije1> mkay, i think some of the naming gave me the wrong idea
<Kozeris>  My friend has problem: yesterday has kubuntu installing on slave hdd while master was xp and then smthng  messed with GRUB. He got grub error 25. Today we tried to disconnect xp and install master linux , and we got errorDISK BOOT FAILURE-Insert system disk and press enter. So whe connected Only XP ( removed ubuntu hdd) : all loading ok, then we connected additionaly slave ubuntu hdd,
<Kozeris>  its 4 times slower loada, but hdtune shows ok 50mbs both
<Kozeris> and then if only linux hdd it loads veyr long GRUB, and then grub gives mys hown error
<bazhang> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> check the first link Kozeris
<Kozeris> ok i am reading
<stmartin> Can somebody tell me how to put background color of the text of the icons.
<Kozeris> bazhang: btw before we installed ubuntu, we had ntfs
<Kozeris> so it was ntfs[xp] + ntfs[slave,data]
<Kozeris> and then winxp loades slow too
<Kozeris> what can be problem
<Kozeris> its like something with that data which is now ubuntu
<Kozeris> \j harddisk
<Kozeris> ;D
<Kozeris> any?
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: he's pasting identically in #ubuntu too
<Kozeris> what's problem :(
<Kozeris> just i need problem, so i asking
<bazhang> Kozeris, use pastebin!
<Kozeris> okok
<bazhang> !paste | Kozeris
<ubottu> Kozeris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> Kozeris, dont crosspost to two channels
<Kozeris> ok sorry, i'm writing situation in pastebin, i will write here in few mins, sorry for flood
<bazhang> thanks
<Guest30096> is there anywhere to use the adept application from the kubunt 7.10 on 8.10
<Lou_> Hello, I am actually Lou's son, not Lou himself. I am still a newbie in Kubuntu and Linux. I am using Kubuntu 8.04.1. I messed up my computer and I am hoping to find help here.
<Lou_> The problem is:
<Lou_> When I start my computer it boots fine, Kubuntu starts loading, and then about 1/4 of the way through the loading process it gives this message:
<Lou_> init: Unable to execute “/bin/sh” for rc-default: Permission denied
<Lou_> init: rc-default main process (4313) terminated with status 255
<ActionParsnip1> Guest30096: i dont believe so
<Lou_> Here is what I did that messed it up:
<Lou_> 2 days ago somehow I missed up my computer's USB flashdrive-detecting settings. I think it happened because I tried to get my wireless Internet connection working, but I don't know for sure what I did that could have missed up the USB part of my system.
<Lou_> So, I checked the Ubuntu forms and I found this command:
<Lou_> ls -l /dev/sd*
<Lou_> which showed me that my computer was detecting the flashdrive, but just not mounting it (or, at least, so I thought).
<ActionParsnip1> Lou_: can you give us the output of ls -la /bin/sh
<Lou_> Now here is where the real problem came in:
<Lou_> In an attempt to fix my USB, I went to “System Settings -> Advanced -> Disk & File Systems -> New” and I put “/dev/sdb1” for the device and “media:/” for the mount point and I checked the box to “Enable at startup.” Then I clicked “New” again and put “/dev/sdb” for the device and “media:/” for the mount point (at that time I didn't realize that you're not supposed to mount more than one thing on the same mount point) and I checked
<Lou_> the box to “Enable at startup,” but the system said that “media:/” was already in use so I just left the Mount Point field blank and it mounted it as “/”. That is what my hard-drive (“/dev/sda1”, I believe) is mounted as (“/”). Again, when I boot up my computer it says:
<Lou_> init: Unable to execute “/bin/sh” for rc-default: Permission denied
<Lou_> init: rc-default main process (4313) terminated with status 255
<Lou_> how do I do that?
<Lou_> I think that /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb are trying to mount on the same mount point and that is what is causing the problem. I just don't know how to fix it. Please help if you can.
<ActionParsnip1> Lou_: its a terminal command
<Guest30096> I am trying to install the extra package of latex, but the new adept doesnt how me anything with latex packages..
<ActionParsnip1> Lou_: you cant mount sdb
<Lou_> ok. I'll be right back
<ActionParsnip1> Lou_: ahh i see what you've done, youve mounted some usb thing as /
<Lou_> yes
<ActionParsnip1> Lou_: no need: sudo mount -a will sort you
<ActionParsnip1> Lou_: lil tip, DONT mount to /media, mount to a folder WITHIN media
<Lou_> Ok. Thank you. =o)
<ActionParsnip1> Lou_: sudo mkdir /media/win or /media/wobble
<ActionParsnip1> Lou_: then mount to those
<Lou_> So I just type:  sudo mount -a ?
<ActionParsnip1> Lou_: thats why the default mount for cdrom is /media/cdrom0
<ActionParsnip1> Lou_: yep in a terminal
<Lou_> oh.
<ActionParsnip1> i personally have /media/iso for my iso mountings
<Lou_> How do I get into the terminal without loading Kubuntu?
<Guest30096> actionparsnip1: is there anywhere to see all the packages containing a specific word in the description??
<ActionParsnip1> Guest30096: dpkg -l | grep <something>
<Guest30096> thanks _)
<ActionParsnip1> Lou_: so you get no boot at all?
<kev_> hello?
<ActionParsnip1> kev_: hi
<kev_> im new to this
<Lou_> ActionParsnip : The Kubuntu loading bar goes about 1/4 the way to the right, and then I get that error message I posted
<kev_> wot is this program?
<kev_> i know what ubuntu is thou
<ActionParsnip1> Lou_: ok you will need to boot to root console (esc at boot then select recovery mode for your kernel)
<ActionParsnip1> Lou_: then edit /etc/fstab to reflect your partitions
<ActionParsnip1> kev_: this is an irc channel on irc.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip1> kev_: the proram you are using to access it could vary wildly
<kev_> oh ok, i just randomly click this
<tictric> kev_: you are using a program called Konversation :)
<kev_> nice
<kev_> im only learning ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> kev_: we all learn it some one day
<kev_> i downloaded ubuntu ultimate edition coz i had problems in stalling xp
<tictric> kev_: then you might go to #kubuntu or #ubuntu to learn more
<kev_> yea i got a mate that reckons every1 should use ubuntu
<tictric> oh, we are in #kubuntu :)
<bazhang> !ultimate | kev_
<ubottu> kev_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<kev_> its 2.0 version aswell
<ActionParsnip1> kev_: he's wrong
<bazhang> kev_, get the real deal
<kev_> lol
<ActionParsnip1> kev_: ubuntu isnt for everyone, just like windows isnt for everyone
<bazhang> accept no substitutes
<bazhang> not kidding
<kev_> but this looks buzzy
<Kozeris> http://www.paste.lt/paste/001810b4389f1cc545f7c2e73d3a8b53
<bazhang> kev_, its not supported in #ubuntu / #kubuntu channels
<kev_> i like how i can rotate the screen like a cube, lol
<ActionParsnip1> kev_: you need to install video drivers and then compiz-fusion
<kev_> im still lost, lol
<bazhang> kev_, you using ultimate?
<kev_> ok ill b straight up, im a 23 male that drinks alot and smokes and does cannabis, lol
<kev_> yea
<ActionParsnip1> kev_: same here except im 28
<kev_> ultimate edition 2.0
<kev_> is ur name astra?
<ActionParsnip1> kev_: ultimate isnt supported here
<bazhang> kev_, that is offtopic ; and ultimate is NOT supported
<kev_> i get that its not supported her
<kev_> *here
<ActionParsnip1> kev_: its not an official release
<kev_> i was just sayin what i am using
<bazhang> chat in #kubuntu-offtopic kev_
<Lou_> ActionParsnip1 : I tried the "esc at boot" thing, but it won't let me select recovery. In fact, it won't let me select anything. I tried the arrowkeys and the keypad and tab, nothing...
<Kozeris> fixed : http://www.paste.lt/paste/50109b59b084da5720169d30e330bd24
<tictric> Kozeris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<kev_> im sooo lost
<ActionParsnip1> kev_: you need to run lspci and that will tel you your video card, you can websearch from there but #kubuntu-offtopic is where ultimate is supported. if you want support, install the real ubuntu or kubuntu
<Kozeris> tictric, thank you, im reading it now
<kev_> so what do u mean the real ubuntu?
<bazhang> kev_, ultimate support channels for ultimate support; these channels for real support
<kev_> ffs?
<ActionParsnip1> kev_: what bazhang said
<kev_> im new and i dnt kno wot im doin i get that its not supported
<bazhang> kev_, this is not the chat channel
<ActionParsnip1> kev_: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<kev_> im on it now
<ActionParsnip1> then thats where folks will help you
<wesley> I like to know about the status from the intel gma bug
<preston> anyone feel like talking for a sec about kde 4 and a couple monor issues
<wesley> yeah one is caused by Kubuntu and thats the intel gma bug
<kev_> hello?
<preston> hey
<kev_> im new
<kev_> well thx guys for the support
<kev_> NOT!
<bazhang> kev_, ??
<kev_> i get told 2 goto #kubuntu-offtopic so i go there n no1 talks
<bazhang> http://kubuntu.org
<bazhang> download there
<kev_> download what?
<bazhang> kubuntu
<kev_> like im not just goin 2 download the 1st thing u tell me without me knowing
<bazhang> kev_, this is a support channel for that OS
<kev_> how well does it show up on Links 2, lol
<kev_> thats the only browser dat works
<mellhen> i would like to integrate my kde4.1.85 (intrepid) better. eg localhost isnt accessable any ideas?
<Lou_> bazhang, How can I use the command line without loading Kubuntu?
<preston> anyone else get weird artifacts when minimizing or maximizing windows
<tictric> preston: most probably in kde4
<preston> tictricyeah sorry im using 8.10
<Lou_> Would anyone here happen to know how to get to a command line or terminal BEFORE/WITHOUT loading Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<wesley> preston seems to be an intel gma bug in kubuntu
<wesley> i think its shamefull that such a bug is still in a stable release
<Lou_> Please help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/88439/
<theseinfeld> anybody working on bug 305565
<theseinfeld> bug #305565
<theseinfeld> !bug 305565
<theseinfeld>  Launchpad bug 305565 in gpgme1.0 "kleopatra complains that gpgme should be compiled with gpgconf support" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305565
<preston> check this out wesley
<preston> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170462
<preston> that is the bug
<manux> holas
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest30096> holas
<Guest30096> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<khaije1> so why don't we see e17 in ubuntu?
<jpds> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<jpds> Hmm.
<Guest30096> I got problem with my notebook and headphone, if I plug in the cable, the notebook speakers still are working
<Guest30096> I have try the using the kubuntu mixer but doesnt work..
<liam> i need help please
<liam> my front usb ports dont work
<Novita> Any good alternative for the Music player that comes in KDE i dont like the Jukebox Aproach.
<ilham> novita: amarok
<Novita> Yes but that's jukebox kinda like ;-)
<piiile> xmms?
<piiile> like winamp
<piiile> or audacious
<ilham> novita: what you expect?
<piiile> that doent't come with KDE though
<Novita> Oke piiile i will check that out, ilham winamp like is good for me. i just looking for an easy to use Mp3 player without too many bells and wistles
<piiile> you can use the console command "play" ;)
<piiile> play foo.mp3
<Novita> piiile: hehe yeah thats a little too less tho haha. I think audacious will do good :P
<Novita> tnx fellas ;-)
<piiile> you're welcome...
<jussi01> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<vyson> when i use the sudo -i command i get the error /bin/sh: /bin/sh: cannot execute binary file error what does trhat mean?
<piiile> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<piiile> what does that mean?
<Lynx_> Hey! I would like to use two mointors with my ATI card, open source driver. What is the best way to do that? I want one connected via DVI, one via VGA.
<elwood> !kde-neon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-neon
<elwood> !kde-nightly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-nightly
<elwood> ok
<jussi01> !neon | elwood
<Mamarok> !neon | elwood
<ubottu> elwood: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<jussi01> hehe
<Mamarok> :)
<elwood> i remember of it :) thanks jussi01
<newfeats> hi... anyone know the settings for streaming music in Amarok?
<Novita> Hey guys sorry to bother you again. But is there any way to improve my desktop graphics. I have a Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS 512MB but moving windows scaling them is realy buggy.
<newfeats> Novita: you should try enabling the Video card drivers... a reboot would be needed.
<Novita> I enables Restricted Nvidia Drivers 177 newfeats and rebooted after
<newfeats> what version of kubuntu?  i'm using hardy.  works ok.
<Novita> 8.10 newfeats
<Novita> with Kde 4.1
<dr_willis> kde4 is still very much a work in progress in some areas its rough.
<dr_willis> It has gotten better over the last few updates. :)
<Novita> yeah i notice it
<guiterb> 有中国人么？
<dr_willis> 4.2.??? is in the backports - it may work better for you
<guiterb> hello
<dr_willis> hmm?
<Novita> I can live with the bugs but the graphic glitches is realy enoying for me specialy because i need a smooth desktop without the glitches sinds i have epilepsie
<elwood> dr_willis: so to have de 4.2 i don't need neon-project but just intrepid backport?
<newfeats> Novita: that's normal.  it is kinda... slow.
<dr_willis> Novita,  i wouls disable all non-needed e3yecandy then.
<guiterb> elwood
<hell_> where can i see my processor speed ?
<elwood> hell_: all information are in /proc/cpuinfo
<hell_> thx a lot
<Novita> I will try to fetch 4.2 from backports and if it does not improve i will go back to 8.04 for a wile
<dr_willis> elwood,  im not sure what version backports is. theres also the ppa versions that may be newer.. i dont try to keep up to date with kde4
<randomcrash> how can  i change my resolution settings on kubuntu?
<elwood> randomcrash: k menu systemsettings desktop
<hell_> in the system configuration menu
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<randomcrash> thanx
<The-Compiler> How is the app called which gets executed when you press Alt + F2 in KDE4?
<hell_> hi ActionParsnip1
<hell_> execute a command?
<ActionParsnip1> The-Compiler: krunner?
<ActionParsnip1> !info krunner
<ubottu> Package krunner does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> alt-f2 is the 'run command' Im not sure if its a seperate command or bulit into kde4
<The-Compiler> ActionParsnip1: saw it, thx
<dr_willis> there are alternatives if you want to call a similer thing
<anipy> on 8.10 my system freezes suddenly (every hour or so). usually it is just not responding to keyboard or mouse button events any more. in rare cases i can see the mouse cursor moving, but no response on clicks. where can i start looking what is possibly causing this behavior? (this problems never occured with earlier versions of kubuntu on this hardware)
<ActionParsnip1> anipy: id run an fsck and a ram check for starters
<elwood> anipy: i have the same problem. but not every hour
<hell_> anipy check the log
<anipy> elwood: well, if not doing much with it, it keeps running for few hours
<hell_> in system logs viewer
<lothar_> I have a question.I want use nvram and I have got installed but modprobe can't find the modul
<R1N0X> Buenas tardes
<newfeats> yeah might as well.
<dr_willis> ive heard of people trying to play with nvram, but never heard what they try to do with it. :)
<dr_willis> what did you install to use nvram anyway?
<elwood> dr_willis: to conquer universe
<gauz> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> dr_willis: its bios boot errors and hardware errors
<gauz> i have installed ubuntu yesterday
<Lynx_> How do I enable file sharing via samba? I installed samba, but don't know where to set it up. The 'configue file sharing' button in the file properties via Dolphin does nothing...
<gauz> none of the video and audio embedded files work on firefox
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<gauz> they just throw up a blank screen
<ActionParsnip1> dr_willis: it can get really full sometimes and refuse to power the system on, so take the cmos battery out of the system and all power inputs and let the system drain for half an hour or so, then put it all back in
<gauz> ny person aware of this problem?
<gauz> and its possible solution?
<ActionParsnip1> gauz: do you mean flash ones or avi/mpeg ones?
<gauz> flash
<dr_willis> Lynx_,  thers several ways to 'share' stuff.. depends on what you want to do. I normally install the samba service, then edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf to the right workgroup. and set up where the users HOMES are shared. Then give the users i want to have access. samba passwords with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<lothar_> dr_willis:I installed nvram by Synaptic
<gauz> especially ...youtube embedded stuff
<ActionParsnip1> !flash | gauz
<ubottu> gauz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dr_willis> !info nvram
<ubottu> Package nvram does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> dr_willis: its a piece of hardware on the motherboard
<ActionParsnip1> dr_willis: watch your pc boot, itll say "checking nvram"
<dr_willis> lothar_,  it may be the module was built into the kernel, and you installed some extra tools.
<gauz> kk
<gauz> i am working on it
<gauz> brb
<Lynx_> dr_willis: ok, thanks. I just thought there would be a way do do it via the KDE system settings.
<dr_willis> Lynx_,  proberly is.. but by the time i would look in the menus.. id allready have the job done.. :)
<dr_willis> of course ive been doing it this way Lynx_  for 10+ years.. :P
<dr_willis> if you are learning samba for the first time - the samba-doc package has some good books on the topic.
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.3 (intrepid), package size 7768 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<lothar_> The answer was event not found
<edi_99> Hi guys does anyone know how to make creox work?
<ActionParsnip1> Lynx_: I can give you MY smb.conf, its simple to setup
<dr_willis>  Samba has some really really neat tricks it can do. :)
<Lynx_> ActionParsnip1: thanks, I'll try it on my own first, I bet I'll learn stuff ;)
<dr_willis> the 'using samba' book in that samba-doc package is very good reading..
<Lynx_> Another question: Do I still have to do lots of Xorg.conf editing to get a dual monitor setup to run?
<ActionParsnip1> Lynx_: if you look at the existing file it tells you a lot
<dr_willis> Lynx_,  what video card?
<ActionParsnip1> !dualhead | Lynx_
<ubottu> Lynx_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<chukwuma> hello
<Lynx_> dr_willis: an older ATI card, open source driver
<dr_willis> Lynx_,  that may or may not be possible. Never tried it with ati. Just nvidia
<dr_willis> Its easy with nvidia :)
<ActionParsnip1> dr_willis: with xorg.conf smarts its easy with any card ;)
<ActionParsnip1> Lynx_: i'd work on one thing at a time dude
<dr_willis> if the ati driver supports it...
<Lynx_> so in short, it's complicated ;)
<ActionParsnip1> Lynx_: it can be
<dr_willis> Now with 2+ seperate video cards.. it can get complex  :)
<ActionParsnip1> well as long as they sing together, its not too complex
<Lynx_> Actually samba and the dual montior thing are related ;). My graphics card seems to be broken, so I can either watch videos on the second monitor, or i have to use my windows box and have to get the files from the linux one...
<ActionParsnip1> Lynx_: id get the dual head up first then
<ActionParsnip1> dr_willis: whats complex but fun is making 2 pcs out of one system with 2 monitors + 2 mice + 2 keyboards
<edi_99> hi, where can I find [Applications -> Audio & Video] from 8.04 in 8.10?
<Lynx_> ActionParsnip1: I could never get the binary ATI driver to work, and I got so frustrated with that stuff I'd rather not start again trying to do anything with video again ;(
<ActionParsnip1> edi_99: its multimedia
<ActionParsnip1> !ati } Lynx_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati } Lynx_
<ActionParsnip1> !ati | Lynx_
<ubottu> Lynx_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lynx_> ActionParsnip1: I never want to see that page again, at least for a while
<ActionParsnip1> Lynx_: theres the xserver-xorg-ati driver
<ActionParsnip1> Lynx_: its open source
<Lynx_> ActionParsnip1: thats what I'm using
<mooperd> Hi, How do I share the internet connection on my laptop with a PC connected to the eth port?
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mooperd> Im using 7.04 ( I think)
<ActionParsnip1> mooperd: lsb_release -a will tell you
<runpain2> God Day All
<mooperd> ActionParsnip1: tell me what?
<runpain2>  tried to boot and only get to the tty cause some thing about kdm and gdm wont load how do i fix it
<mooperd> ActionParsnip1: ah, version
<ActionParsnip1> mooperd: what release of ubuntu you are using
<mooperd> How do I persuade knetwork manager to keep the wired connection open when I turn on the wifi
<ActionParsnip1> mooperd: if you are sharing connection i'd make the internal interface static ip
<mooperd> I did allready
<mooperd> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.8.1
<mooperd> $ sudo ifup eth0
<mooperd> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<runpain2> could i reinstall and kept all the packages i installed before
<ActionParsnip1> mooperd: i'd read the !ics thing above
<ActionParsnip1> !clone | runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<gauz> whois gauz
<gauz> i tried to reinstall the flash driver from adobe
<gauz> no success
<gauz> does gnash gives probs
<gauz> ?
<ActionParsnip1> !flash | gauz
<ubottu> gauz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip1> gauz: you on 64bit or 32bit?
<gauz> 32 bit
<ActionParsnip1> sudo ap-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gauz> 2 min
<gauz> if i want to paste the output ..wat shud i do???
<gauz> i dnt want to flood the channel
<ActionParsnip1> !pastebin | gauz
<ubottu> gauz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gauz> okk
<gauz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88520/
<gauz> plz check the output
<gauz> the file was already up-to-date
<ActionParsnip1> gauz: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gauz> installed
<gauz> let me try a youtube vid
<gauz> the vid doesnt load still
<gauz> the placeholder shows blank
<gauz> jst whiteness!
<gauz> flash pludin was installed properly though
<gauz> i even tried to disable and enable the gnash plugin
<gauz> of firefox
<ActionParsnip1> gauz: let me search my /
<gauz> i feel something is wrong in that
<ActionParsnip1> gauz: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so; killall firefox; firefox &
<xp-killer> in ktorent how do u put ta download to start after one hadve finish?
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: they usually run concurently
<JontheEchidna> xp-killer: I think there is a setting somewhere in the configuration dialog thta can limit the amount of downloads to 1
<gauz> i did as suggested
<xp-killer> JontheEchidna:  ive been looking n trying but nothing
<guo> hehe
<gauz> wait
<gauz> pasting the output
<gauz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/88526/
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<xp-killer> i found it i tink
<ActionParsnip1> gauz: thats fine, its firefox dying
<gauz> it died for a while
<gauz> and was restarted
<gauz> and ..i again tried to view a video
<BluesKaj> upgrade
<gauz> to no avail
<ActionParsnip1> gauz: you also wanna uninstall gnash or its gonna get confused
<gauz> yeah
<gauz> i want to unistall
<ActionParsnip1> gauz: you cant have 2 flash plugins installed or tey fight
<gauz> any idea how to uninstall gnash extension?
<ActionParsnip1> gauz: sudo apt-get --purge remove gtk-gnash
<COMMODORE64> HERE YOU ARE ActionParsnip1!
<gauz> theres only the option to disable or enable trough firefox
<gauz> ok
<BluesKaj> there's a flashpugin-nonfree upgrade available today if you do a sudo apt-get update
<gauz> working on it
<ActionParsnip1> COMMODORE64: i guess so
<COMMODORE64> Been trying to find a help, and one staff isn't being very helpful wiht my wlan0 problem.
<COMMODORE64> DaSkreech, i'm suspecting something wrong with ndiswrapper. http://paste.ubuntu.com/88280/"v
<COMMODORE64> well. clicky the linky please.
<ActionParsnip1> COMMODORE64: try lshw -C network
<BluesKaj> gauz, check adeptnotifier,if you have it activated, for updates to flashplugin-nonfree
<COMMODORE64> what does it do, action?
<BluesKaj> that shoulf solve your video prob on FF
<ActionParsnip1> COMMODORE64: lists all network hardware
<COMMODORE64> will do that soon
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: he's got gnash installed which will fight with it, he needs that off first
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<ActionParsnip1> COMMODORE64: it will also say if it has a driver installed for it
<runpain2> ActionParsnip1,what i mean is because i screwed up my KDM or GDM loading up if i reinstalled on this machine
<ActionParsnip1> runpain2: can be a good thing as a newb. I broke my installs loads playing with stuff
<COMMODORE64> i used ndiswrapper -l and it listed my driver there..
<cumulus007> hi, I'm trying to install koffice 2, but dpkg says this:
<ActionParsnip1> cumulus007: if itsmore that 2 lines, use pastebin
<cumulus007> trying to overwrite /usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-ungroup.png, which is already in kde-icons-oxygen
<runpain2> i tried changing the file for the display manager in the .x11 configuration ththats what messed it up
<cumulus007> so I'm trying to edit the deb package, but I don't know how
<runpain2> so i boot live cd and re did it
<runpain2> amd it works
<runpain2> but i want to change the from gdm to kdm how i do that
<cumulus007> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Lynx_> ActionParsnip1: Can I see your samba.conf :). I thing I have everything correct, but can't connect to the share from windows...
<Lynx_> s/thing/think/
<ActionParsnip1> Lynx_: np bro
<ActionParsnip1> Lynx_: http://pastebin.com/f13322aba
<ActionParsnip1> Lynx_: you only need to read the bottom 20 lines or so
<cuznt> hmmmm my klauncher is not working
<ActionParsnip1> Lynx_: the thing in the brackets is the share name, the rest is self explanatory
<cuznt> well it 1/2 is
<adnanbildi> çözünürlüğü ayarlamak için system settings ten display e girince donuyor neden acaba
<runpain2> got it fix ActionParsnip1
<runpain2> !kdm to gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm to gdm
<runpain2> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<ActionParsnip1> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu13 (intrepid), package size 841 kB, installed size 2556 kB
<runpain2> !info kdm to gdm
<ubottu> to is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Lynx_> ActionParsnip1: hmm, still not working, I think it must be something else, smbclient -L Till-desktop on the linux box works
<Lynx_> wher Till-desktop is the linux machine
<runpain2> !info change kdm to gdm
<ubottu> kdm is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Lynx_> ActionParsnip1: oh well, have to got, thanks for the help1
<Pici> runpain2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ActionParsnip1> Lynx_: dont forget sudo smbpasswd <your username>
<ActionParsnip1> Lynx_: and use the same password
<runpain2> ok ok thanks Pici
<Lynx_> ActionParsnip1: yeah, I did that
<byteme_> I have not been getting update notifications for about 3 weeks now
<byteme_> I have 8.04...... is that why?
<ActionParsnip1> hardy is still supported
<ActionParsnip1> byteme_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Koordin> i have a problem with apt-get when i try to upgrade : http://rafb.net/p/pMqSCK67.html
<Koordin> hi
<ActionParsnip1> Koordin: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get update
<Koordin> ActionParsnip1: same problem
<ActionParsnip1> Koordin: exactly the same?
<Koordin> ActionParsnip1: i think so yes
<ActionParsnip1> oh ive seen something like this when someone was upgrading to kde 4.2
<ActionParsnip1> Koordin: try: sudo mv /usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu /usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu_old
<wright> this is interesting...
<Koordin> but i'm already on kde 4.2, i was just doing to upgrade of every day ; ok i'll try
<byteme_> thanks!! Koordin
<ActionParsnip1> Koordin: if its no good, mv it back
<Koordin> there is no such file
<ActionParsnip1> Koordin: well I copied that from your pastebin
<ActionParsnip1> Koordin: i think theres some force options you can use
<Koordin> yes i see that 'trying to overwrite'
<Koordin> ls -a /usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/ | grep plasma : this as no output
<Koordin> byteme_:  ?
<Koordin> i'll come back
<guidopugliese> quali codec posso scaricare?
<Pici> !it | guidopugliese
<ubottu> guidopugliese: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip1> sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip1> Koordin: try that
<Koordin-> does someone have another idea ?
<ActionParsnip1> Koordin-: that will force the install of the funny deb
<Koordin-> ActionParsnip1: that ? i was disconnected, can you resend me your command ?
<ActionParsnip1> sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<randagio> qualke italiano?
<ActionParsnip1> i gotta split guys
<Koordin-> thanks this worked
<randagio> aiutoooooooooo
<ActionParsnip1> Koordin-: after you run that, sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --force-yes upgrade
<Koordin-> ok thanks
<randagio> chi mi può aiutare?????
<Pici> !it | randagio
<ubottu> randagio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> !it
<randagio> grazie mille
<randagio> volevo solo sapere come fare un flv to avi..
<Bouib> hello
<jarek> hello all ;]
<owl_> i jsut got 8.10 installed got compiz up installed emerald but cant get my themes to take. what am i forgetting
<Psi-Jack> Okay, WHY in the hell is "NetworkManager" replacing MY resolv.conf settings I put in?!
 * BouibHeuWay vous inquietez po, c est po la fin du monde  !!!
 * Bouib Attention MesDames et Messieurs, dans un instant, çà va commencer..... :))
<Pici> !fr | Bouib
<ubottu> Bouib: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Bouib> i speak english too
<Bouib> :))
<COMMODORE64> !msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88567/
<COMMODORE64> I was asked to run lshw -C network
<ville-v> i just installed kubuntu, but sounds are not working, what can i do for it?
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88567/
<COMMODORE64> I was asked to run lshw -C network
<COMMODORE64> Any idea on bringing my wlan online?
<Ahmuck> is there a kubuntu poster similar to ubuntu highway poster i could print and hang up?
<COMMODORE64> Ahmuch should be.
<Psi-Jack> Curious.
<Psi-Jack> I installed Ubuntu 8.10, and then installed kubuntu-desktop, but NetworkManager stuff has stopped working proper.
<COMMODORE64> Same here psi.
<COMMODORE64> I had to grab latest ndiswrapper to get it working properly -_-
<COMMODORE64> and i think you means Knetworkmanager.
<cumulus007> why is the koffice-kde4 package broken?
<Psi-Jack> Yes, it stopped working, both nm-applet, from Gnome, and knetworkmanager,  no longer properly utilizes NetworkManager.
<cumulus007> it refuses to install
<COMMODORE64> ah
<COMMODORE64> Gnome
<COMMODORE64> No can't help you there
<COMMODORE64> ^^
<COMMODORE64> cumulus007 you might want to reinstall it
<Psi-Jack> Well, I don't use gnome., That's why I installed kubuntu-desktop. :p
<COMMODORE64> Hmm.
<COMMODORE64> Hold on
<COMMODORE64> if you are using KDE, why are you using nm-applet?
<Psi-Jack> I'm not.
<COMMODORE64> .:11·01·58:. «Psi-Jack» Yes, it stopped working, both nm-applet, from Gnome, and knetworkmanager, no longer properly utilizes NetworkManager.
<Psi-Jack> It USED to work, but it too, fails, like knetworkmanager fails.
<COMMODORE64> Hmm.
<COMMODORE64> well, i'm waiting for someone to take a look at my wlan problem ^^
<Psi-Jack> Both fail to actually do anything besides tell me eth1 is active.
<rafael_> hi
<rafael_> somebody uses kurumin  NG
<OxDeadC0de> hey so I killed a locked up xorg durring an adept update, it was installing packages when it crashed, afterwards apt-get etc told me to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to fix problems, so when I do that, i get "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed." any idea how to debug this?
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<Psi-Jack> Here's my problem now.
<Psi-Jack> I got nm-applet to work, but I hate nm-applet, it's Gnome...
<Psi-Jack> knetworkmanager is not working at all.
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88567/
<COMMODORE64> I was asked to run lshw -C network
<COMMODORE64> Any idea on bringing my wlan online?
<Psi-Jack> I don't do wireless, myself.
<stefanjrklb> hi
<mahdi> hi
<stefanjrklb> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
<stefanjrklb> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<stefanjrklb> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<stefanjrklb> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<stefanjrklb> *** full path to glib-config.
<Pici> !paste | stefanjrklb
<ubottu> stefanjrklb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stefanjrklb> what to do with this?
<stefanjrklb> i install glib which i download :)
<Pici> stefanjrklb: glib is part of the base system, its wise to not mess with the version that comes with Kubuntu.
<stefanjrklb> ok i understand
<Pici> stefanjrklb: What are you compiling and have you installed the build-essential package?
<stefanjrklb> but i want to install xmms and i need it
<Pici> stefanjrklb: xmms is no longer supported, I suggest that you not install it.  There are other media players that are similar, such as audacious.
<stefanjrklb> ok I didin't know that :)
<stefanjrklb> Thx Pici :)
<Pici> !software > stefanjrklb
<ubottu> stefanjrklb, please see my private message
<stefanjrklb> ok
<stefanjrklb> I install audacious
<stefanjrklb> but when I put my songs into playlist and when i press play
<stefanjrklb> music is not playing :/
<stefanjrklb> do you know what to do with this
<genii> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefanjrklb> ok
<stefanjrklb> but which codecs i need to install ?
<genii> stefanjrklb: What format is your music in?
<stefanjrklb> mostly in mp3
<moza> hello, i would really appreciate if somebody could give me a hint about what packages to intall/remove to downgrade from kde4 to kde3
<genii> Apologies on lag, work needed me
<thefish> anyone know if there are isues with the alpha-2 cd images for jaunty?
<genii> stefanjrklb: Usually something like libxine1-ffmpeg   or  from the medibuntu repository: w32codecs
<genii> thefish: Ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<genii> moza: Are you in 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<moza> i am in intrepid ibex, which should be (i'm looking right now)
<genii> moza: In 8.10 there is currently no kde3 which to install
<moza> :( ok
<hell_> go back to 8.04
<moza> that's really bad... but thanks for the info
<genii> moza: There may later be a ppa for it, but currently no
<hell_> moza i agry, i'm on 8.04 only for that
<genii> moza: You're welcome
<hell_> agree*
<moza> what is a ppa?
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<moza> ok, thanks
<bazhang> for Open Office 3 for example
 * genii hands bazhang a coffee
<bazhang> thanks genii !
<Anpu_> hello all
<Anpu_> i have problem
<Anpu_> i m kubuntu user
<Anpu_> and i cant see any hdd from windows nymore
<Anpu_> anymore*
<Anpu_> any idea how to fix it?
<moza> thanks for all, i go back to my 8.04 have a good evening/day
<Psi-Jack> I installed mysql-server stuff, and I imported my own mysqldump'd SQL, but because I did that, debian-sys-maint and mysql have problems now starting and stopping.
<hell_> Anpu_ sure
<hell_> mount them
<Anpu_> ok, but i ve no idea ids of hdds
<hell_> Anpu_ install disk manager
<Anpu_> and command was mount (id number)?
<Anpu_> aha ok
<Anpu_> hm it ll last 1h to upgrade all. ok hell_ when i install it, i can see there ids and then execute mount for each? and how to set that they mount on every os start automatically?
<hell_> disk manager will show you all your partition
<hell_> and allow you to mount them
<hell_> you juste need to launch it as root
<hell_> (sudo disk-manager)
<Anpu_> ok. thanks a lot!
<hell_> and for the auto mount i don't know in kde 3.5 i know we can do it
<hell_> in kde4 i donno
<Psi-Jack> How do I get kbluetooth working proper?
<Psi-Jack> kbluetooth4(7742) Solid::Control::ManagerBasePrivate::loadBackend: Backend loaded:  "BlueZ"
<Psi-Jack> kbluetooth4(7742) KBlueTray::offlineMode: offline Mode
<Anpu_> i ll try google it then for kde 4
<Psi-Jack> It just goes right to offline mode, and no system tray icon for it.
<genii> Psi-Jack: If this is in 8.10, bluetooth is currently broken
<Psi-Jack> Seriously?
<genii> Yes
<Psi-Jack> Oy..
<Psi-Jack> Worked in Gnome. :p
<Psi-Jack> Despite the fact I don't like Gnome too much.
<genii> Psi-Jack: If you require bluetooth, maybe keep Gnome around til kbluetooth is fixed
<Psi-Jack> So it's kbluetooth4 that's broken?
<genii> Psi-Jack: From what I understand, aye
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> I'm now suddenly tempted to completely frack everything, and install Linux Mint 5. heh
<Psi-Jack> Or go grab Kubuntu 8.04 anyway.
<genii> Psi-Jack: Won't do much good for Mint or other *buntu derivatives, since the problem is futher up in the packages
<Psi-Jack> There's just tooooo many problems in 8.10
<Psi-Jack> For example, I installed Ubuntu 8.10 itself..
<Psi-Jack> Then added kubuntu-desktop.
<Psi-Jack> knetworkmanager doesn't work 100%
<Psi-Jack> nm-applet works fine, but not knetworkmanager.
<genii> Psi-Jack: It's an intermediate release between long-term support releases, so they are always messing with stuff that will eventually find it's way into the next LTS. So this tinkering is in it's early stages since first intermediate release since 8.04
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88567/
<COMMODORE64> Any idea on bringing my wlan online?
<COMMODORE64> I was asked to run lshw -C network
<genii> Psi-Jack: If you need stability, stick to 8.04 for now
<Psi-Jack> genii: So, what are you saying? LTS is always going to be more stable than other releases?
<genii> Psi-Jack: Exactly
<Psi-Jack> But, LTS also incorporates older software, correct?
<genii> Psi-Jack: Yes. Stable older software
<Psi-Jack> Or does LTS keep fairly current on major versions of that?
<Psi-Jack> Like, does 8.04 come with KDE 4.1.3?
<genii> Psi-Jack: There are backports
<Psi-Jack> Or is it older?
<Psi-Jack> Supported /stable/ backports, or unsupported?
<genii> Psi-Jack: backports are supported. the -proposed repo is not, however
<Psi-Jack> Okay. So, then I ask: If I went to install 8.04, for stability purposes. Would I still be able to get KDE4?
<genii> Psi-Jack: Yes. Install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Psi-Jack> Comes standard with kde3?
<genii> Psi-Jack: Yes, 8.04 has kde3 standard
 * Psi-Jack nods.
<Psi-Jack> But, kde4 would still have the bluetooth issue, wouldn't it? ;)
<genii> Psi-Jack: You'd have to check, but probably yes I would think so
<genii> Work requires me, AFK a few
<Dr_Link> I'm running the alternate, text based CD install, and for some reason, during the install, it's stalled at "Select and install Software"  "6%" "Please wait..."
<Dr_Link> There is a lot of CD activity but no progress being shown on screen.
<Tm_T> Dr_Link: did you check cd?
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<Dr_Link> oh, wow.
<Dr_Link> it just jumped to 18%
<Tm_T> aww
<hyper_ch> I'm back
<Psi-Jack> For things like Kopete and KMail, how do I stop having to enter my password for KWallet... The whole point of storing passwords is so I don't have to keep entering the blasted thing
<genii> Dr_Link: So just let it run
<diego> hola
<kurumin> lol
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88567/
<COMMODORE64> I was asked to run lshw -C network
<COMMODORE64> Any idea on bringing my wlan online?
<greencookie> <3 :). Kubuntu > ubuntu
<wesley> Are more people having the problem? when you miniminze a Window that the taskbar flickers ? ( When using only on open window in kde4 ) ( special effects )
<wikki> well that sucks, installed kubuntu on a usb disk and it wacked the MBR on my main drive
<COMMODORE64> lol?
<COMMODORE64> i was going to try and remaster knoppix tonight and move it to USB :)
<wesley> People?
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88567/
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88567/
<COMMODORE64> I was asked to run lshw -C network
<COMMODORE64> Any idea on bringing my wlan online?
<Reformer81> Ever since I started using Amarok 2, it has given an error when starting that my "audio playback device does not work."  But I could always here the music anyway.  Now, after installing an Amarok update today, I don't get any sound.  What gives?
<DaSkreech> They fixed the error not working as it should
<DaSkreech> willis__: Hell ?
<DaSkreech> +o
<ra_> Hi
<hyper_ch> huhu
<pronoy> !kde 4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde 4.2
<pronoy> is kde 4.2 out ?
<hyper_ch> beta
<pronoy> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<pronoy> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 Beta 1 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58 | Support in #kubuntu
<agapito> quale la chat italiana?
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pronoy> kde 4.1.2 is the official de for intrepid right ?
<DaSkreech> pronoy: Yes
<pronoy> how do i make all windows open up in default maximized state rather than to maximize them after opening them?
<pronoy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ra_> Hi, so I have just started using KDE.  Obviously, it will take a bit of time to get used to, I like things efficient, any ideas on making KDE a little more simple and efficient
<wesley> how can i safely upgrade to jaunty ?
<DaSkreech> wesley: install it from the cd I would think. You have a breakable box ?
<DaSkreech> ra_: That depends on your idea of simple of course
<Psi-Jack> For things like Kopete and KMail, how do I stop having to enter my password for KWallet... The whole point of storing passwords is so I don't have to keep entering the blasted thing
<DaSkreech> Psi-Jack: Empty password I think
<sourcemaker> where is the configuration file located which contains the font settings in kde?
<Psi-Jack> DaSkreech: Okay.. How do I erase the password of an existing wallet, then? ;)
<DaSkreech> kwalletmanager
<wesley> DaSkreech i know that but, they still dont have fixed the intel gma bug
<COMMODORE64> here you are DaSkreech
<COMMODORE64> actionparsnip runs off on me
<wesley> And they probably wont fix the bug in intrepid
<COMMODORE64> he asked me to run lshw -C network
<COMMODORE64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88567/
<COMMODORE64> appearing my wlan0 is offline for very strange reason
<DaSkreech> wesley: Well if they haven' fixed it in Jaunty why are you running to it?
<wesley> Bigger change they fix it there ???
<ra_> DaSkreech, true.  I used to run Gnome, but I wanted too the other major desktop as KDE is used on many other distros as default.  Just looking to make it easier to work.  Is there a launch bar or something I could use.  Also, adept seems a little clumsey as opposed to synaptic any ideas
<DaSkreech> wesley: Yes true but you can find that out without breaking your computer
<Psi-Jack> When I run kwalletmanager, nothing ever happens.
<DaSkreech> ra_: Yes long story behind that
<DaSkreech> ra_: Well you may want to update to KDE 4.2 as in the topic
<wesley> DaSkreech indeed thats true, but its a shame the bug exist, its making kde4 look bad
<COMMODORE64> DaSkreech can you take a look at it sooner?
<DaSkreech> KDe4 would say it makes X look bad
<cyfal> has the bluetooth-bug in jaunty been fixed? i'm thinking about upgrading
<DaSkreech> but that's semantics I guess
<DaSkreech> What's with everyone upgrading to Jaunty?
<ra_> DaSkreech, will that help.  Is KDE 4.1 a bad representation of KDE?
<wesley> Maby desperate ? Because 8.10 seems to have many problems ( KDE 4.1 is not bad )
<DaSkreech> ra_: 4.2 is better
<DaSkreech> wesley: Honestly asking how to upgrade to Jaunty probably excludes you from running Jaunty
<ra_> DaSkreech: Glad to see the linux world moving forward.  Would is alievate some of my objections?
<wesley> I dont run Jaunty and i wont upgrade if there no safe way
<DaSkreech> ra_: I don't know what your objections are
<Reformer81> Ever since I started using Amarok 2, it has given an error when starting that my "audio playback device does not work."  But I could always here the music anyway.  Now, after installing an Amarok update today, I don't get any sound.  What gives?
<DaSkreech> wesley: There is a safe way but Jaunty itself is not safe It's assured to break
<ra_> DaSkreech:  Need of a launcher, Adept not as great as synaptic (a bit clumsey)
<cyfal> so you would recommend not to upgrade to jaunty? i just would like to get the newest kde and amarok version
<DaSkreech> ra_: What kind of launcher? Krunner isn't good ?
<DaSkreech> cyfal: Read the topic
<wesley> I just hope Ubuntu does fix that Intel bug, because i always though: With intel you have the best Linux desktop experience
<ra_> DaSkreech: Don't Know didn't know it existed.  Trying to get around in KDE
<wesley> Man need to get to the super market
<DaSkreech> cyfal: Kubuntu normally has the latest packages availe fr at least the last release
<ra_> DaSkreech:  Here is something to.  So Now I want to install Krunner, In Synaptic, I would search for Krunner.  But if I do that in Adept, I seem to miss it
<COMMODORE64> :(
<DaSkreech> wesley: You can track that wouth out installing Jaunty I wouldn't recomend it befre at least the 2 or 3rd beta
<DaSkreech> ra_: Adept has a bug when you ad a repo it drops the xapian database
<wesley> Just need to find the correct bug, thney nominated it, but i dont know how the process on the bug is
<DaSkreech> ra_: Feel free to use Synaptic. Adept was a gret effort by one man to be out in time for the release of 8.10 but that brings in bugs sadly
<ra_> DaSkreech: I hate that crossing of GTK into the KDE.  It bothers me so.
<DaSkreech> ra_: :-) feel free to use the command line as well
<ra_> True
<ra_> DaSkreech: True
<DaSkreech> wesley: Takes a short time to learn and would be well worth it as you become a better open source helper
<wesley> i help time to time, but i feel a bit useless because none off the bugs i find are fixed
<DaSkreech> wesley: what type of bugs ?
<pronoy> !gambas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gambas
<wesley> small bugs, look a feel, mostly regression, stuff like that, what a normal user would see,
<pronoy> hey can anyone tell me what gambas is ?
<cyfal> DaSkreech: oh sorry, I got confused with the names. Actually, I meant Hardy, not Jaunty. The newest kde-version isn't available for Hardy so I'm thinking about an upgrade to 8.10
<DaSkreech> wesley: regression bugs are good candidates to report
<DaSkreech> !info gambas
<ubottu> Package gambas does not exist in intrepid
<ra_> DaSkreech: Do you know the package?  Sudo apt-get install krunner doesn't work
<DaSkreech> cyfal: oh you can follow the Intreprid notes
<delilaz> hello room, when upgrading kubuntu to hardy via konsole a window showed up stating that I must restart the display manager manually, kdm, vdm and mdm need to be restarted for the new version of libpum???
<DaSkreech> !upgrade | cyfal click on the 8.10 instructions. May want to try the server upgrade
<ubottu> cyfal click on the 8.10 instructions. May want to try the server upgrade: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DaSkreech> delilaz: RIght
<delilaz> How do I do that???
<wesley> Also hardware issius did i report, the AR5007 orso i did report it before 8.04 did release it, i know the fix even, but its still not into kubuntu
<cyfal> I don't worry about the upgrade, have done that several times. I just wanted to know if the bluetooth bug in Hardy is already solved.
<DaSkreech> delilaz: When you are ready to do so sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart This will kill your GUI so save anything you have open and make sure processes are not running. You can also logout and on the login screen press ^E then log back in
<DaSkreech> wesley: Wait you know the fix? bug a MOTU
<DaSkreech> cyfal: No
<wesley> Yeah i know the fix for a athereos wireless lan card ( that doesnt work out off the box )
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> does anyone know if there is any mobile phone compatible with Kaddressbook?
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cyfal> DaSkreech: Hm, pity. But thanks for the answer.
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: If you can get Bluetooth working in Kubuntu any bluetooth phone would work
<DaSkreech> cyfal: working on it though :) it's listed as fix for Jaunty
<delilaz> DaSkreech: how can processes not be running??
<Armagguedes> DaSkreech, i'm talking about contact synchro between KAB and the phone
<DaSkreech> delilaz: If you have something installing or copying etc. Anything that is in progress will be killed so wait until things calm down
<Armagguedes> whether its via USB or bluetooth
<delilaz> DaSkreech: Ah ok, no prob, thank you!!!
<wesley> https://launchpad.net/~velroy1  thats me DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Great name :)
<cyfal> DaSkreech: Great. :) Can you tell about how long it will take to fix it? I'd really like to upgrade to Hardy so that I can install KDE 4.1.3 and Amarok 2. ;)
<DaSkreech> cyfal: Ok I'm confused. Where are you now?
<DaSkreech> wesley: You do a lot of bug filing. You may want to hang out in #kubuntu-devel :)
<cyfal> DaSkreech: I'm still with the bluetooth bug. Just mentioned my motivation to upgrade to Hardy. (Useless info, I know. ;) )
<raluk> raluk
<wesley> DaSkreech, yeah i do indeed, but last time i didnt fill any report, but i read every new reply
<Armagguedes> has the nvidia graphics driver for 8.10 been improved already?
<DaSkreech> cyfal: I thought yo uwere on hardy. I didn't know of a bluetooth bug in hardy
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: For some metric of improved
<Guest58475> I am trying to install the flash player for firefox but I have been unsuccessful
<Guest58475> any help
<Armagguedes> Guest58475, add the medibuntu repositories
<Armagguedes> i believe the flash player is in there
<Armagguedes> www.medibuntu.org
<Armagguedes> (or is it .com?)
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213318/comments/7  here i already filled the fix
<DaSkreech> Guest58475: install flashplayer-nonfree
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213318/comments/7 this the bug where i found the fix for
<Guest58475> daskreech: I have try that but doesnt work..
<DaSkreech> Guest58475: What does doesn't work mean?
<DaSkreech> wesley: Ah! That kind of fix would not get in
<DaSkreech> Possibly a backport but you would have to argue it
<wesley> I going release the fix, but its bad it wont get in it ( i have no idea how to backport that, but i hope madwifi will do it )
<pronoy> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<pronoy> hey can anyone help me in setting up tor ?
<Guest58475> daskreech: is flashplayer-nonfree or flashplugin-nonfree?
<caris_mere> I get kpilot to sync with kde4, but kontact never shows the information
<Guest58475> because I only have the second option on my list.. flashplugin-nonfree
<DaSkreech> Guest58475: plugin that's correct
<Guest58475> daskreech: I solve the problem.. thanks.
<DaSkreech> Sure
<Ahmuck> is there a poster like ubuntu highway poster for kubuntu i can download
<Guest58475> daskcreech: I have another issue.. when I use the konsole, I have serious problems with the refresh.. only after I move the scroll can I see what is going on.. I am using compiz at the same time.. is that the problem? (sorry for my bad english)
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: No but that poster is CC attribution you can make a Kubuntu one from it and attribute it to him
<DaSkreech> Guest58475: I'm not sure what version of KDE are you using?
<vlad_> !how do i change the sudo password
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vlad_> !sudo password change
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaSkreech> vlad_: Change your passowrd
<vlad_> yes
<vlad_> how can i change my sudo password from bash?
<vlad_> please
<Guest58475> daskreech: making : kde-config --version -> kde 3.5.10 kde.config 1.0 qt 3.3
<DaSkreech> vlad_: Change your normal password it's the same password You can do that with the command passwd
<jordi_> hi everyone
<DaSkreech> Guest58475: Possibly Compiz Konsole in KDE3 was pretty solid
<gh0s7> vlad_: in terminal type sudo passwd <account name>
<vlad_> thx
<DaSkreech> gh0s7: wrong
<DaSkreech> vlad_: don't use sudo
<DaSkreech> just normal passwd
<vlad_> ok
<DaSkreech> gh0s7: Oh wait <account name> :)
<Guest58475> daskreech: any recomendation to solve this problem?
<DaSkreech> vlad_: No with a username that would work as well :)
<DaSkreech> Guest58475: If you have fake transparency turned on in konsole turn it off it clashes with compiz
<jordi_> i'm using kubuntu hardy and experiencing some lag-related problems when i use vlc, kaffeine or mplayer. The sound comes 1 second later or so than the picture. Has anybody experienced this?
<jordi_> it doesn't matter if it's an avi file, .mpeg file o dvb-s/t
<jordi_> it's always the same
<gh0s7> jordi_: is your problem related to the video or is it related to the amount of memory consumed by your computer?
<jordi_> it's not defenetly the computer itself, as i'm monitoring it through snmp and the processor never gets busier than 40%
<jordi_> even when i'm playing video o watching dvb-s
<gh0s7> jordi_: im at a loss
<gh0s7> jordi_: sorry
<jordi_> and i don't think it has to do with the player, as it happens with vlc, kaffeine or mplaer
<jordi_> mplayer
<N8-D0G> hi all
<delilaz> ok I'm back, I did the "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm" then all I get is this line: Usage: /etc/init.d/kdm {start|stop|reload|force-reload}
<jordi_> gh0s7: hehe ,don't worry.
<PhilRod> delilaz: you need to give it one of those options - I guess you probably want 'restart'
<DaSkreech> delilaz: I said /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<delilaz> Is that all that's suppose to happen???
<jordi_> may be some codec-related problem?
<gh0s7> delilaz: "/etc/init.d/kdm restart" is the same as ctrl alt backspace isnt it?
<jordi_> i've got all the codecs installed and updated
<delilaz> oops ok, I'll try that then :)
<delilaz> jordi: I have no clue lol
<gh0s7> jordi_: have you tried #ubuntu ?
<gh0s7> jordi_: oops or maybe #kde ?
<jordi_> i was about to ask over there :)
<jordi_> thanks
<DaSkreech> gh0s7: no
<DaSkreech> gh0s7: same effect not the same thing
<padi> wicd 1.5.6 : suddenly after the last update in kubuntu intrepid, my wireless network client says: "encryption must be enabled" when I try connecting to my WPA encrypted WLAN. ...?
<padi> before it worked charmingly
<gh0s7> DaSkreech: thanks for the confirmation
<DaSkreech> gh0s7: alt+ctrl+bkspace is more abrupt but still a clean safe shutdown of X
<delilaz> Now I got: kdm not runningkill: 194: Operation not permitted... do I have to exit konversation to do this?
<DaSkreech> kdm shutdown sends a signal that can be reacted to by apps
<DaSkreech> delilaz: Do it the other way logout and on the login screen press Ctrl+E then log back in
<padi> the exact sentence was: "tnis network requires encryption to be enabled"
<Guest58475> daskreech: the problem with the console is still there.. I will try later but thanks
<delilaz> DaSkreech: ok thanks
<Guest58475> any expert here can help with this please -> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3100371.0
<delilaz> I've logged out, pressed ctrl+e, logged in, How do I know if it worked???
<DaSkreech> delilaz: I don't know what you were trying to do
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<delilaz> DaSkreech: restarting the display manager
<DaSkreech> delilaz: Then that worked
<delilaz> during upgrade it stated I must restart display manager before further M logins would be possible...
<DaSkreech> delilaz: Did you login ?
<delilaz> yes
<DaSkreech> Mission accomplished!! Cake for everyone!!
<delilaz> but I did that before without restarting the display manager..... weird lol
<DaSkreech> Magic!! More cake for everyone!!!
<delilaz> haha, thanks again for all the help DaSkreech!
<delilaz> peace everyone
<DaSkreech> Sure thing
<DaSkreech> Ya'll come back yu hear?
<wesley> Cake :) what did happen ?
<delilaz> that's a given :)
<wesley> So i have used my dutch budget calculator XD
<DaSkreech> wesley: You are on the internet therefore the cake is a lie
<wesley> A shit, i though ubuntu was going ship free cake
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wesley> i meant to say chips
<wesley> ( learned that one on school )
<DaSkreech> Enuniciate
<wesley> may i bug about kde4.2?
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DaSkreech> That's the point of it being available
<wesley> But they ask not to do that
<DaSkreech> Where?
<wesley> on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Oh yes don't file bugs against kubuntu (unless it's obviously a kubuntu bug) file it again bugs.kde.org
<gh0s7> hey guys whats your amarok radio station of choice?
<wesley> oh like that ( the intel bug is obviously a kubuntu bug ? )
<DaSkreech> SHHHH.com the sounds of Silence (The Golden years)
<DaSkreech> wesley: It is
<jussi01> gh0s7: that question is better in #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<gh0s7> jussi01: oops thanks
<wesley> DaSkreech which Grafische card do you have ?
<DaSkreech> ATI 9600
<wesley> Does it work good with kde4 ?
<DaSkreech> Works fantastic for me there is a bug with the shadows but I'm not that fussy
<wesley> Have you ever worked with a Via pc ?
<wesley> Via c7
<DaSkreech> Not recently
<wesley> i am wondering will that work okay? they say via uses not much energy and is very cheap
<wesley> a motherboard with a via c7 and 1 gb memory for only € 69
<DaSkreech> It should You can hit the kubuntu or Kde forums to chat some more
<bushwhacker_> where can i find the mac80211 for kernel 2.6.27.7 ?
<DaSkreech> The what?
<bushwhacker_> i remembered i tried to install the mac80211 for wifi, it failed because my kerner is not compatible on older mac80211
<athlon1> Any of you know a prgram for controlling linux with a mobile like bluepad? I'm unable to do bluepad to work with kubuntu 8.04...
<Sensae> This is ridiculous. Fresh install of Kubuntu, Grub error 17
<COMMODORE64> sorry
<COMMODORE64> someone booted me off.
<caligula__> hey guys
<COMMODORE64> anyway did you said something after me saying the incompatibility at old version of mac80211
<caligula__> anyone here any good with setting up a mail server?
<^peter^> I installed Kubuntu 8.1   and mostly works fine.  But no password was aasked for root in installation.  WHEN i use su command, it will not accept the password I put in for log-in
<Mamarok> ^peter^: there is no root password, but the first user gets sudo rights by default
<^peter^> Mamarok   Ah ok, but it does not let me use my password which works ok to log in (I am the only user).
<Pici> ^peter^: don't use su, use sudo.
<Pici> !sudo | ^peter^
<ubottu> ^peter^: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<^peter^> But perjaps I have assumed that you can be su, but it then allows sudo for each command ?
<^peter^> Yes I did not try sudo   thanks I will go back to that
<^peter^> ubottu  thanks for that link.  I see the problem now.   I just have not used linux for quite some time, and times change.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^peter^> oh  !!!!
<^peter^> Thanks Pici
<Pici> ^peter^: sure :)
<DaSkreech> Sensae: Yeha I had the same problem
<Dekans> Is quickacces available with KDE 4.2 ?
<Dekans> +s
<DaSkreech> ^peter^: no you are right there is a su Ubuntu has made the choice to disable it.
<DaSkreech> Dekans: Yes it's installed by deafult
<DaSkreech> ^peter^: Somethings don't really change :)
<wesley> the Intel GMA 950 is that a good /
<wesley> http://cgi.ebay.nl/Intel-BOXD945GCLF2-MINI-ITX-945GC-Dual-Core-Atom-330_W0QQitemZ310108323087QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item310108323087&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177#ebayphotohosting
<wesley> would run kubuntu fine on this system ?
<Pici> Yes.
<Psi-Jack> wesley: Looking.
<Psi-Jack> Oh, definately.
<wesley> Its the Intel atom ( duo )
<wesley> I wanna build a costum mini pc
<Psi-Jack> Ubuntu with KDE4.1.3 I'm running now, is only an AMD Athlon XP 32-bit 2800+, and runs it fine.
<wesley> Did you ever hear of Via C7 ?
<Psi-Jack> Not me.
<wesley> Thats very cheap processors, but its only 1200 mhz
<Psi-Jack> I only deal with AMD or Intel.. AMD > Intel.
<Psi-Jack> VIA CPUs suck.
<Psi-Jack> For conventional use.
<antiroach> heh amd is gonna go bankrup
<antiroach> t
<Psi-Jack> No they ain't.
<wesley> That atom is intresseting because its a low comsuming processor
<Psi-Jack> VIA CPU's are okay for embedded systems, which is exactly what they are geared for.
<wesley> The Atom is defitely better with 2 cores :)
<wesley> 1600 x 2
<wesley> wondering if i can get them cheap in the netherlands
<Dekans> DaSkreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> Dekans: alt+F2 -> Click on the Wrench -> Change to command mode I think.
<DaSkreech> antiroach: They can't
<milemist> I'm trying to install some proprietary drivers with the "Hardware Drivers" application, but several packages seem to be missing. Do I need to install those one by one? could someone tell me?
<Dekans> ?
<Pici> milemist: Why do you think packages are missing?
<BluesKaj> drivers for what , milemist ?
<Psi-Jack> How do I get OSS devices listed in KDE4.1's sound settings Audio Capture listing to actually show up using the gstreamer backend?
<DaSkreech> Dekans: Alt+F2 -> Click the wrench -> user Interface -> Task oriented
<milemist> When I try to activate the drivers, while installing them, it says "sorry, package "XXXX" failed to install or upgrade!
<milemist> the drivers are for a broadcom card
<milemist> and an ATI graphics driver
<Guest58475> I am usign kde 3.5 should I upgrade to 4.1??
<Guest58475> *using
<CTShadow> how do i remove entries from kmenu in kde4.1?
<Psi-Jack> What's a KDE4 recording program?
<Psi-Jack> CTShadow: Right click the menu button, Menu Editor
<Dekans> DaSkreech: ah ok, I understood quickaccess was on the board out of the box
<Dekans> thank you
<CTShadow> Psi-Jack: thank you very much, i should have thought of that myself
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, a lot of KDE is pretty much common sense these days. ;)
<DaSkreech> Dekans: Board?
<Psi-Jack> Always has been really, but it's even more so in the 4 series than ever before.
<DaSkreech> Guest58475: I have no idea. If KDE 4.1 works for you then yes if it doesn't then no
<Psi-Jack> Unlike Gnome, hiding everything in gconf crap.
<antiroach> Psi-Jack k3b
<Psi-Jack> antiroach: k3b is a CD burning program.
<Psi-Jack> antiroach: I need audio recording.
<antiroach> i know
<antiroach> what do you mean by recording ?
<antiroach> ah ok gotcha.
<antiroach> maybe audacity does it ?
<DaSkreech> kdenlive  ?
<antiroach> or krecorder heh
<DaSkreech> What level of Audio recording?
<Psi-Jack> Right now? Simple microphone stuff.
<Dekans> DaSkreech: what's the name for kicker in HDE 4 ?
<Dekans> KDE*
<DaSkreech> Dekans:
<torero> give me please cannel from Russia
<DaSkreech> Panel
<DaSkreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<torero> !ru
<Psi-Jack> But, I don't see krecord.
<antiroach> sudo aptitude install krecord ?
<Psi-Jack> E: Package krecord has no installation candidate
<Psi-Jack> Package krecord is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<antiroach> hmm ya thats strange
<CTShadow> Psi-Jack: Jeah, you'r right. But when you are working with Windows all your life you forget common sense :)
<DaSkreech> CTShadow: Praise be. Someone else sees the insanity
<Psi-Jack> CTShadow: Not really. Besides Window's registry, most of the basic functions are still common sense
<DaSkreech> Приветствую
<Psi-Jack> Which is exactly what Gnome seems to be copying, Window's errors with registery. ;)
<DaSkreech> Psi-Jack: No a lot of Windows is crazy when trying to explain it to someone who has no clue
<Psi-Jack> I never had a problem.
<DaSkreech> Linux is bad but at least it focuses on teaching you core concepts and building on them
<DaSkreech>  WIndows is purely random
<CTShadow> DaSkreech: yeah, and in my opinion it is awful that nearly everyone grows up with windows and often doesn't even know that there are also other, even better, operating systems
<DaSkreech> CTShadow: Only you can change that!!
<DaSkreech> *cough* and thousands of programmers artists organizers and supporters
<DaSkreech> Only you!!
<Dekans> mmm
<Dekans> kde3 apps icons don't go in the systray
<Dekans> but KDE 4.2 seems pretty cool =)
<Guest58475> !kde4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.2
<Psi-Jack> Okay. In Firefox 3, since I initially installed Ubuntu, not Kubuntu, Firefox wants to use Evolution for mail, but I don't want to use Evolution for mail, instead, I use Kmail (for now):  How do I properly configure Firefox to use kmail, as it's not listed as an action in the dropdown list?
<DaSkreech> Guest58475: Read the topic
<Dekans> Psi-Jack: in firefox preferences
<Dekans> there's an applications tab
<Psi-Jack> Yes.
<Psi-Jack> I'm there now.
<Dekans> you should sut it up here
<Psi-Jack> As I said, kmail is not listed in the drop-down list. ;)
<DaSkreech> http://www.terminaldigit.com/2008/08/08/get-firefox-to-honor-kde-file-associations/
<Psi-Jack> GMail and Yahoo Mail are, or Other, which I presume is what I'd need to do.. But..
<DaSkreech> you can do other and put in the output of which kmail I think
 * Psi-Jack tilts his head.
<Dekans> Psi-Jack: you can find kmail
<Dekans> in /usr/bin/kmail
<camdna97> hey guys, is there a documented way to install kubuntu using a floopy boot disk and the image on a usb drive?
<Psi-Jack> Okay, cool. I wasn't sure that'd be all there need to do.
<DaSkreech> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<camdna97> ok, tring to get it installed on a laptop that the cd-drive is bad
<sourcemaker> where is the configuration file located which contains the font settings for kde?
<jtisme> camdna97, hold on i may have the url
<jtisme> camdna97, here is one i know about http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<robinr> The upgrade instructions for 8.04-8.10 says: kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<robinr> but I have no kdesu
<Psi-Jack> DaSkreech: Heh, that URL you gave earlier, doesn't seem to want to work. ;)
<DaSkreech> i gave lots of urls
<Psi-Jack> DaSkreech: I double-click a file in the download list, in this case, a tar.gz, it opens it, immediately.
<Psi-Jack> DaSkreech: The one about Firefox. ;)
<antiroach> robinr sudo aptitude install kdesu
<antiroach> or maybe not :(
<robinr> ..not
<antiroach> robinr sudo aptitude install kdesudo
<DaSkreech> robinr: kdesudo
<DaSkreech> Might not be symlinked correctly
<robinr> and the rest? I have not kdesu and no adept_manager
<antiroach> your distro is fucked up heh
<robinr> this page btw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<antiroach> kdesudo should make kdesu for you
<antiroach> available
<antiroach> what are you upgrading from
<antiroach> sudo aptitude install adept
<robinr> forget it...
<antiroach> ok.
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | antiroach
<ubottu> antiroach: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<robinr> it says I have 8.10, i could swear it was 8.0.4
<antiroach> DaSkreech haha sorry
<robinr> thanks anyway
<DaSkreech> robinr: You are on Ibex
<robinr> DaSkreech: Codename:       intrepid
<robinr> it says
<robinr> Release:        8.10
<DaSkreech> robinr: you are up to date
<robinr> so kde 4.2 is not included, ok
<antiroach> right
<DaSkreech> robinr: 4.2 doesn't exist yet
<Dr_Link> KDE > GNOME > Xfce > Fluxbox.
<sourcemaker> do I need a std.vcf file resource... if I use akonadi?
<sourcemaker> kde 4.2 b2
<DaSkreech> sourcemaker: you can if you like
<vega_> ..
<sourcemaker> DaSkreech: I am not sure... but do I need both?
<DaSkreech> sourcemaker: no
<sourcemaker> DaSkreech:  in system settings... I can define the akonadi resource for my contacts... this is a std.vcf file
<sourcemaker> DaSkreech: but in kresource... I can also define this...
<sourcemaker> DaSkreech: ok... I understand now... wow... :-)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<yotux> is there a way to make websites think that I am using firefox when I am using konquerer
<DaSkreech> yotux: tools menu
<yotux> I am new to KDE and willing to give it a try
<genii> yotux: An oldie but goodie http://forum.soft32.com/linux/Konqueror-User-Agent-ftopict282046.html
<Dekans> does someone know how to have a notification only for the first message ssend by a contact in kopete
<Dekans> and note the 3 or 4 lines in a column of notifications at one time
<yotux> do you guys use konquere more than firefox?
<genii> yotux: Not me
<Dekans> I tried to 'enqueue' messages but it's not that
<Dekans> yotux: nope
<yotux> genii: what do you use?
<avihayb> yotux: about 10% of the sites I use don't preform well on knoq
<yotux> safe to assume you are using firefox?
<genii> yotux: Firefox, generally. But also elinks since I'm ssh-ing a lot
<avihayb> it is. but I was thinking seriously of switching to chromioum
<yotux> chrome is coll was not aware there was a nix version yet.  Use it a work where there are only windows clients
<DaSkreech> Dekans: It only shows the first one
<Psi-Jack> Okay, Screw it. How do I upgrade KDE to 4.2 beta, but /just/ KDE?
<yotux> For me firefox is really slow with gmail
<avihayb> http://www.codeweavers.com/services/ports/chromium/
<genii> Psi-Jack: The 4.2 beta link is in the /topic :)
<Psi-Jack> Oh.. Well..
<avihayb> I had lot's of problems with firefox on this 8.10 release. untill I change the QT4 engine or renderer or whatever it's called
<yotux> you have a like for that ?
<DaSkreech> Psi-Jack: What?
<Dekans> DaSkreech: not for me :(
<genii> Well, I gotta leave work and go home. I'll be /away now.
<Psi-Jack> I'm good. Looking at KDE4.2beta2
<yotux> drive safe genii
<Dekans> I have several messages at one time in notifications
<DaSkreech> Dekans: Use a message queue and check queue unread messages
<avihayb> anyone can hint me as to how I can get my display adapter to behave? intel 965 kubuntu 8.10
<Psi-Jack> Why does adept suck so much though? I find myself using synaptic more, because it's interface has more to it, more informational.
<Dekans> DaSkreech: it's what i did
<Dekans> I don't think I have to restart kopete
<DaSkreech> Psi-Jack: The authour wrote it in a very short time period as a favour to get it there in time for Kubuntu 81.0 release
<Psi-Jack> Oh.
<DaSkreech> Dekans: You don't. It will queue up a bunch of stuff
<avihayb> Psi-Jack: My theory is that adept was designed by aliens for aliens useing dead alien parts, but thats just a theory
<Psi-Jack> heh
<DaSkreech> Dekans: Press ctrl+Shift+I and it will jump to the first message and dequeue the rest
<DaSkreech> As long as you have the window focused you will get no more notifications
<DaSkreech>  when it's not focused it will queue up the first one again with a trail
<Dekans> but when the window doesn't have
<Dekans> if I receive 5 lines of message
<Dekans> I have 5 notifications
<Dekans> and I 'enqueue' messages :/
<DaSkreech> Dekans: ctrl+shit+I should remove all of them
<avihayb> I find adept so counter intuituve, that I can't use it for more then 30 sec at a time in fear of major headakes
<DaSkreech> avihayb: It's dead. The Authour blogged it two days ago
<avihayb> acks
<avihayb> WOHO!
<Dekans> DaSkreech: It's not a good solution, I wanna have one single notification for one contact chating
<Dekans> but it's not very important
<avihayb> lonk live synaptic!
<avihayb> *long
<DaSkreech> Dekans: Yeah it used to work like that but ironically it drove me crazy
<DaSkreech> Dekans: You can suggest a solution in #kopete or code a new option
<avihayb> ok, here is one for you: How do I stop my system from changeing the numlock status while shift is pressed?
<Dekans> coding would take me a lot of time, and I don't have it for now :(
<Koordin-> hi, does someone here have a little time to spend for me ? i have a sound that has a very bad quality, could someone help me to turn it right ? i tried with audacity, but without sucess ... http://www.partage-facile.com/148434-partie_1.wma.html  please i need someone's help
<avihayb> yotux: well, seems codeweavers just made chromum compatible with wine, so it's not a reasonable browser solution
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<denis_> Hello, I have problems installing Amarok 2
<denis_> I added the source but Adept doesn't show me the amarok-kkde package
<denis_> schnarch
<bahr> omg this kde thing is really totally different than my old windows thingy :-o
<DaSkreech> bahr: ha ha :-)
<mr_clark> Hi guys. Upgraded to Openoffice.org 3. When I start it I get a message about recovering a file, it crashes and the only error I see on the command line is:
<mr_clark> ASSERT: "slOpt" in file /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.2/kdeui/kernel/kstyle.cpp, line 3314
<mr_clark> I did a google search and found some others with the same problem but no solution. Any ideas?
<wvmac_> mr_clark: same problem here, haven't looked for a solution yet
<mr_clark> Hoping I can easily downgrade. just trying it now. Very frustrating.
<mr_clark> Every other distro seems to have 3 included.
<DaSkreech> mr_clark: There is a PPA with KDE3
<genii> DaSkreech: It may or may not be up right now
<DaSkreech> genii: Curses
<DaSkreech> Anyway I'm off
<genii> The kubuntu devs asked the guy to make sure it doesn't break anything first, previously he had been distributing it from his own website
 * genii gives DaSkreech a parting gift
<sigma20> can someone please post me a screenshot of the kmail message view  from beta 2?
<mr_clark> DarkriftX, I don't want to go back to kde 3.
<mr_clark> oops. sorry.
<mr_clark> That was for DaSkreech
<Psi-Jack> Does the kubuntu 8.10 installer allow you to define and setup LVM stripes?
<Psi-Jack> Or LVM at all? (but hopefully defining striping, not just concat)
<bob_> can you "share" a mount point like you can a windows share?
<Psyrix> I just installed KDE for Ubuntu 8.10, and i log in, and the text is so small....i can't tell what i am doing, can anyone help me?
<genii> bob_: For linux-linux machine sharing, you mean? Or some other thing
#kubuntu 2008-12-20
<|djm|> hi everyone. i'm having trouble installing kubuntu 8.10 (alternate) from cd on an asus laptop. It reaches 'Select and install software', 1%, status is 'setting up...', when it comes up with 'Please insert the disc labeled Kubuntu |etc.| in the drive /cdrom/ and press enter', and the only option is Continue (which does nothing). Any ideas?
<genii> |djm|: Perhaps try to find out what kind of controller the cdrom is attached to, and then if a driver exists for it. Then load the driver before installing from a terminal
<genii> |djm|: Alternately, if you have an external cd unit which can be attached by USB, try to install from that. Since the usb-storage driver is known about by the installer.
<|djm|> unfortunately I don't have an external cd. it's strange that it reads from the cd fine in all the preceding steps (and the cd verifies ok), but fails at this point
<genii> |djm|: The reason is because it doesn't need to know what kind of driver the cd uses to boot in bios from it and run the installer itself, since thi loads into ram
<Bauldrick> any small chance anyone here update there harmony (logitech) remote with congruity? if so can you still do it?
<_gtt_> hey
<_gtt_> i need some help. i'm using intrepid ibex with kde 4.1 on two computers and 4.2 on another, and on none of the computers does it save the application launcher widget that i re-add every time i log in. anyone able to help ?
<genii> |djm|: Can you pastebin a:      lspci -nn            result?
<genii> |djm|: This may give us a hint of what driver could be required
<|djm|> genii: ah, ok. what is the best way to get a terminal up without a working system? the 'rescue a broken system' route?
<blip99> hi all, where can I find the " Launch Feedback" in the System Settings... it seems to be missing as opposed to the normal KDE3.5
<blip99> on kubuntu 8.04
<genii> |djm|: Besides the alternate cd, you have a regular livecd? Can be done from there
<genii> |djm|: Can also be done from in alternate but convoluted
<|djm|> genii: i can't see a cdrom entry in the output of the lspci command
<genii> |djm|: We're not looking for any cdrom entry :)
<genii> |djm|: We're looking for an antry which corresponds to whatever IDE/SATA controller the thing is attached to
<btoogood> hi there i am using Konqueror just wondering if anyone can access myspace with it
<genii> *entry
<|djm|> genii: that would make sense then! :) SATA controller [0106]. Intel corp. ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller [8086:2929] (rev 03)
<genii> |djm|: OK. So we take now the vendor:device in this case  8086 (intel) and 2929 look for a linux driver
<genii> |djm|: Gimme a few minutes, looking into it
<|djm|> genii: great, thanks for your help
<genii> |djm|: Hmm, looks like you may need only the ahci driver ...according to http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/SATA_AHCI.html
<genii> |djm|: Try in the busybox of console 1,2 or3 in the alternate cd:     modprobe -i ahci
<XenThraL> how do I move plasmoids around?
<XenThraL> when i drag them they just appear to detach, but not move
<genii> |djm|: I remember there is 4 consoles available in alternate but not which one installer is running on... but alt-f<number> back to it after then try continue install
<genii> XenThraL: If you mean moving them around on the bar, I'm not sure it's possible yet. I usually remove and readd them in the order I prefer
<XenThraL> no, like on the screen
<XenThraL> I used to recall dragging them around and they'd end up where I wanted them to
<XenThraL> not so much anymore
<DretchSwatter> heh
<genii> |djm|: Keep me posted if possible. One of the consoles is also error/stdout type stuff which you can toggle to to see what it might be trying to do
<Dolo> fixme:virtual:NtAllocateVirtualMemory MEM_WRITE_WATCH type not supported
<Dolo> fixme:advapi:CheckTokenMembership (0x174 0x165610 0x5aeedd8) stub!
<genii> Dolo: And this happens when.. ?
<Dolo> trying to run a game on wine
<genii> Dolo: PErhaps ask them in channel #winehq
<|djm|> genii: no luck with modprobe
<genii> |djm|: OK. What make/model is the computer? The laptop testing wiki may have something on it
<jeshua> hola ?
<jeshua> alguien que hable español ?
<genii> jeshua: /j #kubuntu-es
<jeshua> hola hoal ?
<genii> jeshua:
<genii> En español
<genii> Inglés solamente aquí
<_djm_> genii: sorry, my internet keeps going down. the install stopped at the same place, ran modprobe, but had same problem.
<jeshua> ammm que mal
<Dolo> anybody know how to fix this?   fixme:virtual:NtAllocateVirtualMemory MEM_WRITE_WATCH type not supported
<jeshua> no speak very fine english o.O
<genii> _djm_:  I have no other immediate ideas
<genii> !es | jeshua
<ubottu> jeshua: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_djm_> genii: ok, thanks for your help anyway
<jeshua> gracias entrare ahi ^^
<genii> jeshua:  :)
<MrInternet> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<genii> Dolo: What did they say in the #winehq channel? That is is some *buntu issue?
<Dolo> everyone got really quiet
<Dolo> nobody speaking anymore in that room
<genii> Dolo: Maybe someone is looking into it there
<Dolo> maybe not
<genii> Dolo: http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-bugs/2007-August/066835.html
<genii> Dolo: Indicates some Visual Basic issue
<Dolo> i installed visual basic to fix it
<keres> lol, vb
<Dolo> i think
<Dolo> i got some prompt
<Dolo> how do i fix it?
<genii> Dolo: No idea. I know almost nothing about wine
<Dolo> well thanks for your help
<Dolo> youve got moxy
<OxDeadC0de> Dolo, try using wine from their repo (Don't ask us for support though, it's unsupported) if you want
<Dolo> k
<OxDeadC0de> but the version in ubuntu is up to date I think
<Makuseru> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Makuseru> How can i get MP3 support in K3B?
<genii> libk3b2-extracodecs or libk3b3-extracodecs
<Makuseru> thats what that URL said, and i tried it from there and it didnt work, but i just coppied your text and it worked
<Makuseru> thanks genii
<genii> Makuseru: You're welcome
<Psyrix> I just installed KDE for Ubuntu 8.10, and i log in, and the text is so small....i can't tell what i am doing, can anyone help me?
<Firefishe> Psyrix:  4.1, I'm assuming?
<Psyrix> yeah....
<Firefishe> Psyrix:  I have the same install, although I'm in gnome at the moment..let me log out and in to kde, then I'll see if I can help you.
<juca> Hello
<Firefishe> I'll brb
<Firefishe> Psyrix:  Back.
<Psyrix> Firefishe: k
<Firefishe> Psyrix:  To adjust your font size, go to K Menu->Computer->System Settings
<Firefishe> Tell me when you're there
<digitalnorm> fryguy: what desktop environment do you use?
<Psyrix> Firefishe: k gotta log out and see if i can see wut im doing :D, cause text for everything is really small
<Psyrix> brb
<Firefishe> k
<Firefishe> wb Psyrix
<Firefishe> :)
<Psyrix> Firefishe,: i can tell you said my name, but cant read it, lol
<Firefishe> what irc program are you using?
<genii> Too bad he can't see anything
<kevin_> hello all. I am very new to kubuntu..........I have downloaded seamonkey. Seamonkey is asking me to  download the latest version. 1.1.14  I say yes............I do not   know how to open the file, can anyone help
<genii> kevin_: Did you try to install seamonky from Add/Remove Programs first?
<kevin_> yes........I am using HH 8.04
<kevin_> and I have the package that was supplied with this
<Firefishe> kevin_:
<Firefishe> What's the file end in?
<Firefishe> .bin?
<kevin_> I am going to "save to disk" and let you know
<Firefishe> why don't you try to install seamonkey via synaptic?
<Firefishe> unless you want the latest and greatest from the site
<kevin_> I think I do want the latest and greatest.............lol
<kevin_> the file is on my desk top it says it is a tar.gz
<kevin_> how do  I get a tar.gz to execute?
<antiroach> rm -rf *
<genii> antiroach: Don't do that in here
<kevin_> anti roach, I am not that stkupid
<kevin_> stupid
<genii> kevin_: First you need to uncompress the archive
<kevin_> I have done that
<kevin_> I am in a   terminal
<genii> kevin_: So then go into the directory it made and look for a README or so
<kevin_> I just can't execute, I don't   know the command
<kevin_> seamonkey-1.1.14.en-US.linux-i686.installer.tar.gz  seamonkey-installer
<kevin_> kevin@kevin-desktop:~/Desktop$ cd seamonkey-installer/
<kevin_> I do not know  what to do      next
<kevin_> dpkg install?
<genii> kevin_: ls the contents and look for some file which says README or INSTALL   or so. Then do:   more README                   or such to see instructions for it
<kevin_> hear is a paste of the readme file'''''''''''Change to the seamonkey-installer directory (cd seamonkey-installer) and run the installer with the ./seamonkey-installer command.
<kevin_> I still don't   know   how to run the installer
<genii> kevin_: Yes, you do now. EG:   type in:             ./seamonkey-installer
<kevin_> will do
<kevin_> it says 'no such directory' just aminute I think I have done something wrong
<kevin_> what is the difference between red and  blue in the bash shell?
<genii> Blue is a directory. Green is an executable file. Red normally means a broken link
<genii> Red can also be jpg and other picture formats as well
<kevin_> I am very colour blind.................thanks genii
<genii> Depends if text or background is red
<kevin_> I typed ls
<kevin_> and got a 'dred' listing and a blue listing
<kevin_> seamonkey-1.1.14.en-US.linux-i686.installer.tar.gz  seamonkey-installer
<kevin_> where do I go from here?
<genii> kevin_:  cd seamonkey-installer && ./seamonkey-installer
<kevin_> ok
<jtisme> kevin_, use  /bin/ls and you will get black and white
<jtisme> or reset the color option for ls
<kevin_> it says
<kevin_> not a directory
<kevin_> this is where I am at in the bash shell....kevin@kevin-desktop:~/Desktop/seamonkey-installer$
<genii> kevin_: According to the readme part which read "Change to the seamonkey-installer directory (cd seamonkey-installer) and run the installer with the ./seamonkey-installer command"     doing:  ./seamonkey-installer                           is the next step here
<kevin_> genii, thanks I will try
<kevin_> Desktop/seamonkey-installer$ ./seamonkey-installer
<kevin_> ./seamonkey-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kevin_> does  not work
<kevin_> I will leave now. and try  to search through google'
 * genii sips his coffee and takes more Advils
<bushwhacker_> genii you lucky bastard.
<bushwhacker_> I had no coffee cream in here
<bushwhacker_> ^^
<gh0s7> anyone here use amarok 2
<gh0s7> ?
 * genii fills a bunch of Kubuntu mugs with coffee and passes them around
<JediatNight> Hello, are there any packages for Ipod in Kubuntu?
<JediatNight> hi gh0s7, i have used amarok
<gh0s7> JediaNight: are you looking for something to manage your music on your ipod?
<snake> i cant mount my external HD. it says : mount : cant read super block. when i try dosfsck it says : root dir starts with a bad cluster. anyone that can help ? thank you
<gh0s7> oops i meant jediatnight
<JediatNight> yes gh0s7
<JediatNight> are you familiar with any?
<JediatNight> i have installed gtk pod but it doesn't work right
<gh0s7> JediatNight: yamipod
<JediatNight> gh0s7: is it a debian package?
<gh0s7> JediatNight: I forget actually lemme check
<gh0s7> JediatNight: google it they have a linux version available i dunno if its a tarball or deb
<gh0s7> JediatNight: im not sure though honestly, you're asking the wrong person I havent used an ipod in a long time
<JediatNight> yeah , they have a tarball
<gh0s7> jediatnight: i think songbird also will manage it
<JediatNight> brb
<gh0s7> jediatnight: if you like amarok you can upgrade to amarok 2 and it will work
<bruno> ola
<bruno> es
<bruno> -es
<bruno> o.O
<Guest61157> ola
<Guest61157> porfavor una sala en español
<Guest61157> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest61157> gracias
<nashk>  I plug my ipod into and nothing is happening at all. I'm using kubuntu 8.10, any ideas?
<JediatNight> nashk: you have to install some software which can manage ipod
<JediatNight> im also in the same situation like yoiu are
<JediatNight> try yamipod /amarok2 / songbird
<nashk> jediatNight: i have amarok2
<JediatNight> I havent tried amarok2 yet,
<JediatNight> most softwares are used only for playing songs on an Ipod
<nashk> i plug ipod in nothing happens
<JediatNight> and not for managing or synchronizing
<nashk> yeah, but even in the logs nothing happens
<nashk> as if kubuntu can't see it
<JediatNight> im fiddling with yamipod
<JediatNight> there is a yamipod installer for kubuntu
<Jubb> hello all
<mister-tea> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Jubb> is this a good place to ask about starting to try and fix bugs
<mister-tea> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Jubb> well I have some programming experience, and was wondering if I could help out in some way
<mister-tea> you can offer assistace for bugs also at launchpad
<Jubb> I see
<mister-tea> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mister-tea> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<genii> !5aday
<ubottu> 5-a-day is a community event where each person will take 5 bugs a day and work on them. Everyone is invited to help no matter your abilities! More information available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<mister-tea> touche!
<mister-tea> but he left
<genii> mister-tea: I was researching something and missed it
<JediatNight> !yamipod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yamipod
<JediatNight> !songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<genii> But I thought people might generally want to know anyhow
<mister-tea> I forgive you  ;-)
<mamalala> hello all
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mamalala> quick question, maybe someone can help: is there a way to get a newer kernel than 2.6.24 into kubuntu 8.04?
<mamalala> upgrading to 8.10 is a no-opt at the moment due to the lack of kde3 in that release
<mamalala> otoh, there is new hardware supported in the 2.6.27 kernel that i like to use, which isn't in 2.6.24
<mamalala> any ideas?
<qcjn> hi, i've download xvidcap, but the video i make, other people "on windows" can't read them ?
<genii> mamalala: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<mamalala> genii: thanks, albeit i'd like to avoid compiling it on my own, it seems there is no other way. i thought there might be an apt repository that could be used
<genii> mamalala: None that I'm aware of.
<mamalala> genii: yea, too bad that 8.04 is stuck with .24 ...
<mamalala> ok, that was all i wanted to know ... thanks and bye!
<genii> mamalala: There may eventually be a backport
<mamalala> genii: looked there already, but to no avail
<bruno> ia no seq hacer
<bruno> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest92819> !-es
<ubottu> es aliases: spanish, espanol - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 01:16:12 - last edited by mneptok on 2008-06-11 05:28:07
<mneptok> Guest92819: claro que si?
<Guest92819> esq
<Guest92819> me ayudas =??
<jeshua> cual es el canal de ubuntu en español ???
<Guest92819> !-es
<ubottu> es aliases: spanish, espanol - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 01:16:12 - last edited by mneptok on 2008-06-11 05:28:07
<Guest92819> xD
<Guest92819> ubuntu-es
<genii> Guest92819:   /j #kubuntu-es    o  /j #ubuntu-es
<Guest80377> hello?
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<genii> Guest80377: You have some support question?
<FM2n> hiya everyone
<FM2n> ubuntu rocks
<FM2n> FYI
 * genii hands out another round of coffees
<ricardo_> hey anyone who can ghelp me
<ricardo_> hello?
<ricardo_> ayuda
<genii> ricardo_: What is your issue?
<ricardo_> my problems is wit amsn
<genii> ricardo_: Which program are you using, and what more specifically is the problem exactly
<ricardo_> i download that skins or pluggins but it doesnt show up in thaat option
<ricardo_> kubuntu
<ricardo_> and i cant used them
<genii> ricardo_: pidgin, amsn, kopete, what appname?
<ricardo_> amsn
<FM2n> http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=9907
<FM2n> man this station is tearing it up
<FM2n> so good
<genii> FM2n: Please don't in the support channel. We have lots of -offtopic channels here :)
<genii> ricardo_: 1 minute to research
<ricardo_> ok
<genii> ricardo_: Did you put the skin file in the /home/your-username/.amsn/skins    ?
<ricardo_> yes
<ricardo_> but when i go to da option skins or pluggins i cant see them
<genii> ricardo_: Did you close and reopn asmn after you put the skin in it's directory?
<ricardo_> yes i even shut off and turn on that pc but nothing
<Guest80377> is it just me, or is the wine server down at the moment?
<genii> ricardo_: OK. Please tell what result of:   ls -l ~/.amsn/skins        is. If more than a line or two, use the pastebin and not the channel here
<genii> Guest80377: winehq or budgetdedicated ?
<Guest80377> budgetdedicated
<Guest80377> the website seems to be up
<Guest80377> but when I try to download it via adept, or even download the authentication key, i hit a wall
<ricardo_> total 4788
<ricardo_> drwxr-xr-x 2 ricardo ricardo    4096 2008-12-12 21:51 BlackCarbon
<ricardo_> -rw-r--r-- 1 ricardo ricardo 1286144 2008-12-19 23:56 cannabis-3.4.zip.part
<ricardo_> -rw-r--r-- 1 ricardo ricardo 2950373 2008-12-12 21:45 Dark_Matter-1.0.zip
<ricardo_> -rw-r--r-- 1 ricardo ricardo  642568 2008-12-19 23:58 Kubuntu-1.6.tar.gz
<ricardo_> drwxr-xr-x 2 ricardo ricardo    4096 2008-12-12 21:51 __MACOSX
<genii> ricardo_: GEEZ!  I told you: Use the pastebin if more than a couple lines
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> ricardo_: OK, it looks like maybe you did not unzip/untar  the skin files there
<ricardo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88995/
<genii> ricardo_: command:   tar -xvzf ~/.amsn/skins/Kubuntu-1.6.tar.gz -C ~/.amsn/skins
<genii> ricardo_: That should do the one file
<genii> ricardo_: The cannabis one is incomplete download  (ends with .part)
<genii> ricardo_: For the zipped one:       unzip ~/.amsn/skins/Dark_Matter-1.0.zip -d ~/.amsn/skins
<genii> Guest80377: I'm getting the same right now
<Guest80377> i installed runonlinux, does that run the same as wine?
<Guest80377> it seems to have installed wine regardless...
<ricardo_> i have another problems
<ricardo_> im trying to use adept or synaptic but i cant get them open! why?
<genii> ricardo_: With amsn ?
<ricardo_> no with adept or synaptic
<genii> ricardo_: Did you do something before like:    sudo adept                   or: sudo synaptic        instead of: kdesu adept            or: gksu synaptic        ?
<ricardo_> nop
<genii> ricardo_: OK. They just don't open at all?
<Guest54994> ola!?
<genii> ricardo_: Do you have the update-notifier running on the taskbar?
<genii> !es | Guest54994
<ubottu> Guest54994: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ricardo_> but i wanna get a cairo dock how can i  isntall it with out sinaptic or adept
<ricardo_> yeah
<genii> ricardo_: You wont be able to run any package managers if the update notifier is running
<ricardo_> i seee so whatshould i do?
<genii> ricardo_: Wait until your updtes finish
<ricardo_>  mins so i
<ricardo_> it was done like 2 mins ago but still nothing
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> ricardo_: Try what the bot suggests. Then after try to open Adept
<ricardo_> there is working now so what happen why didnt work few secs ago and now it does?
<genii> ricardo_: Maybe the updates were still chugging away updating the database or so
<genii> This is why I like command line install since you see everything
<ricardo_> i see thanks so how can i change a kubuntu them or a cairo dock
<genii> ricardo_: I'm not much help with that
<will> What does it mean if mplayer can play mp3s but amarok 2 cannot?
<kev_> hey
<zorael> What's the English word for the little inverted yang symbol that opens the panel settings and offers dashboard options, etc?
<kev_> @?
<zorael> well, no :3
<kev_> #
<kev_> ?
<genii>  & ?
<zorael> they don't look like either of those two. >.<
<genii> Where is it located on your keyboard?
<zorael> Not on the keyboard, on the plasma panel and on the dashboard workspace
<zorael> When unlocked
<will> '
<zorael> All the way down to the bottom left of your screen?
<zorael> er, right
<kev_> ummm, my taskbar down the bottom disappeared n dnt kno how 2 get it back
<genii> !kicker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker
<genii> Hm
<Guest8102> anyone running 4.2 here?
<genii> Musta removed that one
<zorael> kev_: Just delete ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*, though you need to be logged out when doing it, so either in a commandline environment or in a root shell
<zorael> kev_: will wipe all plasma settings though
<sigma1234> anyone running kde4.2 here?
<kev_> huh?
<kev_> im lost as
<kev_> but yea im running kubuntu 8.10
<kev_> did like 257 updates wen installed
<ubuntu> Quick question: I am using Kubuntu 8.10 live DVD, is there a disk partitioning program included?
<ubuntu> I can't locate one
<kev_> i installed kubuntu 8.10 dvd today
<zorael> ubuntu: I think gparted is included, at least on the CDs
<ubuntu> I can't find it in the program menu
<zorael> ubuntu: Just try running (Alt+F2): kdesudo gparted
<sigma1234> ubuntu: install qtparted
<kev_> it doesnt show much or the program menu
<ubuntu> it's the x64 DVD if that matters
<zorael> Oh, there's a qtparted?
<kev_> oh, mines the i386
<genii> Possibly qtparted
<ubuntu> sigma1234:  there is no install, I'm running off a DVD
<sigma1234> ah i see
<zorael> ubuntu: You can still install it in the live environment, provided you're not very very short on internal memory
<sigma1234> but you know you can install programs in live cd mode? ive done that before
<ubuntu> actually I had no idea
<ubuntu> I have 2gb ram
<kev_> i need a package for wine coz i dont kno how 2 install it otherwise
<ubuntu> ok I'll install, should I get gparted or qtparted?
<genii> ubuntu: Since on KDE qtparted
<ubuntu> ok it installed I'll give it a try now thanks
<shad0w0fsin> hey, anyone know how to autologin and start KDE without KDM?
<ricardo_> hey is there any one who know how to install ccsm in 8.10
<ricardo_> #kubuntu-es
<Dr_willis_> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis_>  install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'
<ricardo_> i try it but none of those work
<Dr_willis_> then i suggest you clarify what 'did not work'
<skii> i'm have'n a little bit of trouble with my computer
<skii> whenever i put in a disk when i start up my computer like Kubuntu 8.10
<skii> it does NOT wanna start up
<skii> i have gone in the bios and tryied to see if the problem does lye in there but it doesn't.
<skii> can anyone help me out???
<ubuntu-dron> good morning
<willis__> You mean it dosent boot from any bootable optical drive?  skii?
<ubuntu-dron> Is there any kind of precompiled kernel for toshiba laptops in kubuntu?
<skii> that's rite
<willis__> and you see any error messages from the disks?  'not start up' is rather vague...
<skii> nope
<skii> it just goes straight to the grub menu
<skii> so do u think that u can help me out willis_???
<willis__> skii,  summarize the whole problem again to the channel.. it sounded like you said  it Installed , but grub fails to boot the Ubuntu Install ?
<willis__> but i may of missed part of iot. M<y isp is flakey
<willis__> Ice storms and a lame isp
<ricardo_> #ccsm
<ricardo_> #kubumtu-es
<shad0w0fsin> hey everyone, when I use startx to start kde4.2 from the command line without kdm my sound doesn't work, anyone know how to fix this?
<pulaski> It seems silly I know but I'd like to add an icon to my kde desktop that shows /dev/sda1, how can I do that.
<ricardo_> kubuntu-es
<ricardo_> #kubuntu-es
<Chaldean> ricardo_: /join #channel :D
<willis__> kd4 has a panel applet thing that can show mountpoints/devices in the panel..    or mount the device to /media/sda1 and drag/drop a link to the desktop perhaps?
<dbeaver> can someone help me
<dbeaver> i dont know how to change my nickname thing
<willis__> clarify 'nickname thing'
<faileas> dbeaver: /nick name
<dbeaver> i figured it out
<oscar> Hola buenas, alguien  despierto a estas horas?
<oscar> necesito ayuda con una conexion inalambrica y controladores windows
<oscar> he instalado los controladores windows, pero no se como hacer funcionar el wifi
<oscar> inicialmente instale ubuntu sin tener este aparato de wifi conectado, y no se si debo instalar algo mas
<oscar> alguien puede prestarme ayuda con esto?
<oscar> he comprobado que estan instalados el ndisgtk, ndiswrapper-common, y ndiswrapper-utils
<oscar> no se que mas puedo hacer
<oscar> He seguido la ayuda para comprobar que el dispositivo este funcionando, pero sigo las indicaciones para probarlo en un terminal, y me aparece un galimatias que no entiendo.
<oscar> Alguien me puede ayudar con una conexion inalambrica?
<ubuntu-dron> is there any Intrepid repo for KpackageKit yet?
<Psycho_Sonic> Hi, question bout my wireless
<Psycho_Sonic> my wifi card isn't recognized the LiveCD
<Psycho_Sonic> but it's there on the supported hardware page
<Psycho_Sonic> is it just because it's on LiveCD?
<willis__> Very likely
<Psycho_Sonic> ok
<Psycho_Sonic> thank you
<Psycho_Sonic> oh, one other thing
<willis__> You most likely will need to install some restricted-drivers ti get it working.
<Psycho_Sonic> ok
<Psycho_Sonic> also
<Psycho_Sonic> the Ibex livecd and wubi always froze as soon as I got to the desktop
<Psycho_Sonic> but Heron livecd works fine
<Psycho_Sonic> why?
<Psycho_Sonic> any ideas?
<willis__> I never use wubi.
<willis__> I dont reccomend wubi.
<Psycho_Sonic> i used wubi since buth Ubuntu and Kubuntu livecd's were freezing
<Psycho_Sonic> it wasn't the discs, they were fine
<Psycho_Sonic> and so were the iso's
<Psycho_Sonic> anyone?
<Psycho_Sonic> ah well
<Psycho_Sonic> hopefully someone on the forums knows
<Psycho_Sonic> cya
<Dr_willis_> hmm?
<szrhawaii> i am having trouble with my flash and java for mozilla and or konqueror none of those applications play on my browser after downloading the plugins
<_2> is there any reason that 'bash' is mandatory, or is it just a distro 'thang' ?
<desu> _2: it is required for executing most of the system scripts, unless you find and install a replacement shell that behaves similarly...
<desu> just plain old sh wont work for most of the scripts...
<_2> so it's a distro thing then ?
<desu> define "distro thing"
<_2> something that the developers of the particular distrobution of linus have of their own mind deemed to be the propper corse of action for the development of the said distro
<Dr_willis_> well  in ubuntu/kubuntu i was thinking most all system scripts are supposed to be POSIX  - sh COmplient. so do not need bash
<_2> i.e. not realated to any posix standards, nor having a particular reason accross all distros
<Dr_willis_> dash   is the default system shell,  (its sh standard) and bash is the default user shell. Normally
<_2> Dr_willis_ i was under that impression also.   but dash is set to "optional" and bash is set to "required"
<voip> ?
<Dr_willis_> dash is instaled by default i thought,.
<Dr_willis_> !info dash
<ubottu> dash (source: dash): POSIX-compliant shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.4-9ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 88 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Dr_willis_> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.2-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 564 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<voip> 你们谁会装QQ啊
<voip> 我不会装
<_2> Dr_willis_ ah,  changed in the last year.
<_2> !info dash dapper
<voip> 这里有中国人吗
<ubottu> dash (source: dash): The Debian Almquist Shell. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 81 kB, installed size 204 kB
<voip> ？
<voip> 有没有中国人啊！
<voip> 是中国人的给我去来啊
<Gary> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_willis_> dash was optional back then.. system shell was bash i recall..
<_2> so that compounds my question even more.  if now dash is required, why is bash still required ?
<Dr_willis_> I recall the huge Dash vs Bash flamefests
<Dr_willis_> BASH is the USER shell.. not the SYSTEM SHELL
<Dr_willis_> :P
<Dr_willis_> thats why
<_2> but that is definitly a "distro thang"
<Dr_willis_> systems scripts should be using dash, (thus be sh/posix complient)
<Dr_willis_> everything is a distro thing.
<_2> posix is not
<Dr_willis_> I doubt if you would be wanting to use sh as your user shell.
<Dr_willis_> wether or not to follow posix is a 'disrto thing'
<_2> yes it is.
<_2> but the standards are not.
<Dr_willis_> sh is posix compinent in more ways then sh is..   is the main gist of the forums i recall reading.
<_2> :)
<_2> sh = sh
<_2> but yeah
<Dr_willis_> sounds more like you are asking 'what critera' are needed for somthing to be 'required'
<Dr_willis_> the disrto definds bash to be the default user shell.. thus its required i guess.
<_2> yes and bash in particular
<Dr_willis_> and it uses sh as the default system shell for speed.
<Dr_willis_> well iut uses dash as the sh defualt
<dennister_> hey channel, anyone available to help me configure this tuner with sound?
<_2> so it's because of the "default user shell"  that bash is still required,   ok.
<Dr_willis_> _2,  sounds logical to me..
<Dr_willis_> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.0-5 (intrepid), package size 746 kB, installed size 3700 kB
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> its 'friendly!' :P
<dennister_> using kdetv, and i've got video of live feed, but there's no sound
<_2> !info tcsh
<ubottu> tcsh (source: tcsh): TENEX C Shell, an enhanced version of Berkeley csh. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14.00-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 341 kB, installed size 716 kB
<dennister_> of course, i have a sound card, and i've got an internal cable from the tuner to the sound card's aux port/connector
<Dr_willis_> my old old old old tv tuner had that 'feature' dennister_  ;) its in the junk box now
<_2> dennister_ i'd jump right on that.  but have no tuner cards/hardware so totally ignorant to the specifics,   sorry.
<Dr_willis_> you need to some how have the system play the sound comming in from the aux-in i guess...
<Dr_willis_> or do like i did . and run that to a seperate set of speakers
<Dr_willis_> years ago
<dennister_> that's ok...yep...both sound drivers are showing up in kmix, and kdetv does have the option of using the sound card for sound
<dennister_> Dr_willis_: there are no external ports on back of tuner to connect speakers to, so it has to go through sound card
<Dr_willis_> ok its all internal. :) like the old  cdrom drive audio cables eh...
<Dr_willis_> check kmixer i guess and twiddle witht eh knobs while its tuned to tv?
<_2> if using alsa you should check alsamixer   select line1 as default recording device
<dennister_> its an asus TV-FM 7135 card, and I like it 'cause it uses the brooktree chipset...unlike my own hauppague cards that can only utilize mythtv
<dennister_> i think kdetv has to use alsa, as that and oss are the only options for sound in kdetv's settings
<dennister_> _2: "Select line1 as default recording device"?
<dennister_> hold on...gotta install alsamixer yet
<_2> dennister_ what ever is selected as the recording device will pipe streight into the output    (at least on dapper)
<dennister_> on hardy here, and apt-get just returned with the message it couldn't find alsamixer
<Dr_willis_> !find alsa-mixer
<ubottu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=alsa-mixer&mode=&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<Dr_willis_> !find alsamixer
<ubottu> Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<_2> not the name of the package.   but any mixer should work
<Dr_willis_> the alsamizer command may allready be installed.. it has several variants. :) one is a text based curses gui
<_2> while i don't have tv* i do pipe audio in/out of sound cards and the mixer settings are important.
<dennister_> yeah...ok, alsamixer was already installed...the options for line are Line, Line Liv(greyed out), Line2Li(also greyed out) Video (now maxed amd aix (now maxed)...let's see if this works
<_2> dennister_ but did you select it as recording/input device.  as opposed to the standard "mic"
<dennister_> _2: ??? that's part of kmix, no? don't know it's an optio in alsamixer
<_2> yes in the ncurses alsamixer you highlight the device and hit [space]  iirc
<dennister_> success!!!
<Dr_willis_> time to watch sponge bob eh?
<Dr_willis_> :P
<mihei> Sleeps card SkyStar2 in Kubuntu 8.10
<dennister_> i'm afraid i don't understand how to change device in ncruses alsamixer very well, so i opened up kmixer again, and unmuted 'aux', which got me sound
<dennister_> now to fix this dvd issue...
<_2> dennister_ heh  "there exists multiple methoods for the de-fur-ing of the feline"
<_2> :)
<dennister_> that's for sure, lol...i mean, i'll configure /do most of mythtv setup for this user, but it might be a little while before she can get her networking set up with a router and get her schedules direct data feed going, so I wanted her to have at least a simple tv-viewing app working
<dennister_> she's still a linux noob ...
<_2> aren't we all
<_2> at least i still am.   i've only been using it for about 10 years
<dennister_> lol...the people who say theyre noobs and have years of experience kill me... I mean, I just have 2-3 years now, but have built lots of systems
<_2> Q. "what do linux users do?"
<_2> A. "they install software."
<_2> that was a lot funnier the first four years
<dennister_> now that's an old one...ok, commercial dvd issue...usually it just plays with kaffeine as soon as i install libdvdcss2...here i get sound, but no video
<_2> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_2> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_2> pfft
<_2> well, i'm going next door for a few.  chow
<RytmenPinne> hmm, why does adept updater want to remove"Linux Generic" when its upgradable
<corinth> Anyone know how to change the text color in the fuzzy clock widget?
<Cannoli> whats a good program to create a virtual drive on which i can mount an iso file?
<faileas> Cannoli: you can use a loopmount to do it
<faileas> !loopmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loopmount
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<Cannoli> thanks
<eagles0513875> hi guys
<eagles0513875> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<isaacj87> can anyone tell me how to unlock/lock the screen via CLI?
<Cannoli> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<eagles0513875> isaacj87: try this sudo dpkg -reconfigure-Xorg
<isaacj87> eagles0513875: I'm talking about starting up the screensaver
<eagles0513875> isaacj87: my bad
<isaacj87> eagles0513875: lol. it's all good
<isaacj87> I'm trying to configure blueproximity to work in Kubuntu
<eagles0513875> not sure isaacj87
<bahr> Can someone explain to me, why my sound is much more quitet when on max volume in Kubuntu, than in Windows?  I have set all the things in kmixer to max but still it is not near the sound volume I can get in MS?
<isaacj87> bahr: Did you try adjusting the PCM setting
<bahr> isaacj87: ah I found out, it was the "Front" settings I should set up
<zeltak> hi all
<zeltak> i have a very wierd problem with video playback..anyone has time to help?
<isaacj87> bahr: the sound is good now?
<isaacj87> zeltak: what's up?
<zeltak> hi isaacj87, thx for the help :)
<zeltak> ok so nomatter which player i use (smplayer,vlc etc..) i always get all the colors wrong when playing video
<zeltak> the videos are all bluish with all the colors wrong
<zeltak> it used to work perfect for a few months and suddenly it all went wrong
<zeltak> the only thing i can think of that i chnaged latley was installing kdenlive from the PPA
<zeltak> any idea whats going on anyone?
<isaacj87> zeltak: maybe a dep that got installed...
<zeltak> mmm yeah but doesnt vlc and smplayer and dragon player all use diffrent codecs/methods for playback?
<zeltak> ill try uninstalling it, hold on
<isaacj87> Don't quote me here, but it could be a newer version of ffmpeg that is screwing everything up
<zeltak> mmm ok ill try uninstalling kdenlive and ffmpeg and report back in a sec
<zeltak> thx
<zeltak> ok removed ffmpeg and kdenlive with no results (still all videos are purplish blue..)
<isaacj87> zeltak: Try this...
<isaacj87> zeltak: sudo apt-get remove libavcodec52
<isaacj87> zeltak: then un-check the kdenlive PPA repo
<zeltak> what is libavcodec52?
<zeltak> k
<isaacj87> zeltak: I'm taking shots in the dark here, so bare with me lol
<zeltak> k:)
<isaacj87> zeltak: Does removing libavcodec52 remove anything else?
<zeltak> yup (already removed_
<isaacj87> zeltak: now do...
<isaacj87> zeltak: sudo apt-get clean
<zeltak> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg libavcodec52 libavformat52 mazrim vlc vlc-nox
<zeltak> k
<isaacj87> zeltak: then do..
<isaacj87> zeltak: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg libavcodec52 libavformat52 mazrim vlc vlc-nox
<zeltak> k
<isaacj87> zeltak: see if that helps
<zeltak> E: Package libavcodec52 has no installation candidate
<zeltak> is the error i get, should i just skip it?
<isaacj87> zeltak: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg mazrim vlc vlc-nox
<zeltak> k
<isaacj87> zeltak: hmm...apparently, you were getting all that ffmpeg crap from the PPA
<isaacj87> zeltak: because you don't have that repo enabled anymore, it can't install it
<zeltak> k gotcha
<zeltak> k installing new versions one sec
<isaacj87> zeltak: basically, I'm trying to see if it was the ffmpeg packages from the PPA that was screwing your video up
<zeltak> nope...no sucess..still same video playback issue (should i try a log-out to see if it helps?)
<isaacj87> zeltak: yeah, couldn't hurt :/
<zeltak> k be back in a sec
<isaacj87> zeltak: any luck?
<zeltak> one sec
<zeltak> YES
<isaacj87> is it working okay now?
<zeltak> haleluya (or however yo spell it) :)
<zeltak> LL
<zeltak> yes
<zeltak> thx alot. i guess it needed a restart
<isaacj87> zeltak: cool man, yeah it was the ffmpeg packages from the Kdenlive PPA that was screwing it up
<zeltak> so yeah i guess its the new ffmpeg version that was the trouble
<zeltak> yeah thx alot isaacj87
<isaacj87> zeltak: no prob :)
<zeltak> ill post this issue in the kdenlive forums so other people dont get it
<zeltak> later
<isaacj87> zeltak: good idea. take it easy
<marco> hi
<airy> anyone knows a solution for network performance at kubuntu 8.10, i cant even open web pages
<Asynic> Giving away 20 world of warcraft gold for users to join our new vent server. Must stay for atleast 5 minutes to receive. Please use your WOW character name. Details: v62.darkstarllc.com:4118
<Koordin> hi, i have a problem with wine, when i try to launch a program in it, it is lagging ; so i would want to launch it through the terminal with 'nice -n 0' but when i try "wine myprogram.exe" the program opens and closes just after ; so how can i open a program with wine with the terminal ?
<e-head> hey people. I'm looking for a way to essentially have persistant XDMCP sessions. Or even just a way to disconnect and resume X11 apps, over ssh.
<e-head> The idea is... I run X11 app A, tunneling it over ssh to my work computer, then disconnect it, and reconnect it to my home linux or windows box.
<e-head> Is there a way to log of KDE but leave all the apps running?
<runpain2> God Day All
<runpain2> I have Kubuntu 8.04 and have up graded 2.6.24 23 kernel i use gdesklets how can i use the desklets and not have the shell window popup when i boot up i want the desklets clock and quote of the day to load as i get to desktop
<Guest71806> I need to install grub on the second hardisk, how can I do that?
<Guest71806> I know that hd0 is my first hardisk
<Guest71806> should consider hd1 as my second harddisk?
<Guest71806> *should I consider
<dschulz> Guest71806: yes
<Guest71806> dschulz, thank you, already take the risk and did it work:)
<dschulz> cool
<kamerigo> hello ... I got many many problem with IP configuration ... I think that may be fight between KNetworkManager  and sistem configuration ....
<kamerigo> actualy ifconfig say i have 192.168.0.x conf conneted to 192.168.0.1 ....but kNetworkManager say No device found connected to 0.0.0.0
<runpain2> i have all my wireless and every thing working
<kamerigo> after reboot system i often have proble to enter and have internet connection
<kamerigo> Have a TIps?
<Guest71806> I have problem with compiz and kde 3.5 (refresh problem), should I upgrade to kde 4.1?
<kamerigo> any tips
<Guest71806> can someone give me some feedback about it
<Nalleman> hi, Im using Kubuntu but want to use the neat "iso to usb" program to try live distributions that is found in ubuntu. Anyone have a clue how to install it in kubuntu?
<kamerigo> Guest71806: you must to use 4.1 .... compiz have several bugs I know
<dschulz> kamerigo:  can you check  /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<Guest71806> so, compiz work better with kde 4.1, is that so?
<kamerigo> dschulz: done .... I copy it in paste
<dschulz> Guest71806:  kde4 have effects builtin kwin
<cuznt> compiz is not included in 4.1 i dont think
<dschulz> kamerigo:  the interfaces file should be empty
<kamerigo> dschulz: i got this.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/89213/ but if i roll up i find
<kamerigo> ...
<cuznt> by defualy
<cuznt> defalt
<dschulz> only two lines should be present
 * blackflag is away: Zur Zeit abwesend
<dschulz> kamerigo:  let knetworkmanager manage your configuration
<kamerigo> dschulz: also this
<kamerigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/89214/
<kamerigo> dschulz: how can I ???
<dschulz> kamerigo: ok, i see.  All those lines.. were written by hand.. right?
<kamerigo> dschulz: yes ... but some time i have copied them ...
<apachelogger> blackflag: please turn off public away messages (at least in *buntu channels) they make a lot of people unhappy
 * blackflag is back.
<apachelogger> blackflag: and the public return messages as well ;-)
<kamerigo> dschulz: vi do not able me to write upon the lines showed in the first peste.bin
<dschulz> kamerigo:  ok. I'd recommend you to backup interfaces (the file)  and let networkmanager manage your config
<kamerigo> moreover .... when i use vi. ... it said that there's another swap file ... and suggest me to recover
<dschulz> kamerigo:  and sudo vim ?
<kamerigo> dschulz: vim is different from vi?
<dschulz> kamerigo: ahh, then just remove the swp  file in  /etc/network/
<dschulz> kamerigo: yes but no  ;)
<kamerigo> how to remove swp file... i don't know procedure
<Bauldrick> anyone know how to solve this error ...   error 4 in libc-2.8.90.so
<dschulz> kamerigo:   cd /etc/network
<dschulz> kamerigo:  ls -la
<dschulz> kamerigo:  sudo rm -i  THEFILE.swp
<kamerigo> dschulz: vi interfaces.bak (copy of interfaces) show only  .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/89221/ but if i roll up i find also  http://paste.ubuntu.com/89224/
<kamerigo> dschulz: ok dschulz i'm gonna doing what you said....
<jonathan> help
<dschulz> kamerigo:  this is how my interfaces file looks right now http://paste.ubuntu.com/89219/
<jonathan> nick jonathan
<jonathan> #nick jonathan
<jonathan> WHOIS aib
<cstoner> use a /
<kamerigo> dschulz: but you are in a lan?
<dschulz> kamerigo: i use knetworkmanager to manage, but networkmanager it's not desirable if you want to configure a server (for example)
<dschulz> kamerigo: yes, im in a lan
<dschulz> you dont need to edit interfaces by hand if you decide to use networkmanager
<kamerigo> dschulz: so you empty all the field... so that KNetworkManager can manege connection... right?
<dschulz> forget about editing /etc/network/interfaces
<dschulz> kamerigo: right
<kamerigo> dschulz: this is what i got after ls -la
<kamerigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/89227/
<Bouib> hi everybody
<Bouib> help ?
<dschulz> kamerigo: remove the .interfaces.swp
<Bouib> i need some
<dschulz> kamerigo:  sudo rm -i  /etc/network/.interfaces.swp
<kamerigo> ds I clear all... and remake a file interface ... from 0
<cstoner> Boulb: with?
<dschulz> kamerigo: o
<dschulz> ok
<Bouib> okay thanks i will explain
<dschulz> kamerigo:  please also turn down all network interfaces
<dschulz> kamerigo:  sudo ifdown eth0
<Bouib> i have a problem of policy on irc with the windows user
<kamerigo> i had to clear also .swo and .bak?
<kamerigo> ok
<kamerigo> ok
<Bouib> when i write é the"y receive @c or smthg like this
<dschulz> kamerigo:  you can safely remove those .bak also
<Bouib> scuse me i am french i hope you understand my poor english
<cstoner> Boulb: What irc clients are you using?
<Bouib> konversation and chatzilla
<kamerigo> dschulz: to turn on eth0 then ...?
<El_Boss> hello everybody
<dschulz> then use knetworkmanager
<cstoner> I saw the é fine. make sure you have the right fonts installed in windows
<dschulz> or similar (if using gnome)
<kamerigo> !fr | Bouib
<ubottu> Bouib: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Bouib> yes i know, but as they are french they take a lot of time to help me
<El_Boss> srry, i need to do a question, can someone answer me?
<kamerigo> dschulz: ok i'm trying ... see you later ifit's all ok
<El_Boss> i need to report a bug on kde 4.2, where i have to do it?
<dschulz> kamerigo: ok
<Bouib> cstoner:  i do not understand, because i am on ubuntu not windows
<cstoner> Bouib: ? So, when do you have this problem. Under Ubuntu?
<Bouib> its easy
<tupac> fuck wintshit
<dschulz> El_Boss:  bugs.kde.org ?
<stdin> !language | tupac
<ubottu> tupac: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dschulz> El_Boss: #kde-devel ?
<Bouib> i talk with some friends on an irc channel and when i write accented letter like é they receive @C or ~a because they are on windows, and when they copy and paste me my @c i receive é
<Bouib> so i believe it s a problem of traduction
<cstoner> sounds like they aren't using unicode enabled irc clients maybe?
<Bouib> hmhm
<cstoner> I see your é fine with Konversation
<dschulz> Bouib: wich windows client they use?
<Bouib> multiscript 6.35
<Bouib> its a friendfs of mine who make it
<dschulz> Bouib: ask them to switch to kubuntu ;)
<cstoner> agreed
<Bouib> lol
<Bouib> it try
<Bouib> :))
<Bouib> so i write on unicode, th e solution will be to change my policy with them ?
<tupac> windows is bulshit
<Bouib> sure
<Bouib>  !! !
<kamerigo> dschulz: without exit ... I'm still here and kNM works perfectly
<kamerigo> dschulz: it seems to be good
<kamerigo> dschulz: thank you mister....
<cstoner> It sounds like your solution would be to try  to get them to use a 'real' irc client of some kind
<dschulz> kamerigo: great!
<dschulz> kamerigo: i noted you interfaces file was a bit messed
<Bouib> hmhm
<cstoner> looks like any mIRC client after 6.17 can do it
<cstoner> http://www.mirc.net/newbie/unicode.php
<antonio_> wila
<antonio_> dogo hola
<kamerigo> dschulz: I have clear all ... done interfaces file but i can't reboot now ... i have several file opened
<kamerigo> checking KNM it seems fine
<Bouib> okay thanks you a lot for your help which was faster than the french channel, ( lool i a m french ) i will succeed !! ! will come back like good neighbour.... :)) see you soon
<dschulz> kamerigo: ok
<dschulz> kamerigo: just be aware that you can get it working by editing /etc/network/interfaces IF networkmanager doesn't works as you expect
<dschulz> kamerigo: but you have to edit it correctly
<cstoner> "but you have to edit it correctly" <---- famous last words
<dschulz> kamerigo: next time, i'd recommend you to read the interfaces manpage  (man interfaces  @ console)
<kamerigo> dschulz: yes .. i agree ... but how to avoid that vi collect unwanted information in the file... when i compiled it i haven't seen that the setting are colleted up the new editing ??? I i'm sure that in that operation ... i can't edit the upper lines ...
<kamerigo> dschulz: using vim is better then vi?
<dschulz> kamerigo: you mean to avoid the .swp  and .bak ?
<dschulz> kamerigo: vim stands for "vi improved"
<dschulz> kamerigo: but im sure you are using vim, as in ubuntu "vi" is just an alias to vim
<kamerigo> dschulz: no ... vi interfaces show me a part of file ... only that i can change..  but rolling up if find several unwanted setting as i make you see in  http://paste.ubuntu.com/89221/ but if i roll up i find also  http://paste.ubuntu.com/89224/
<kamerigo> dsù
<kamerigo> ds
<dschulz> kamerigo: but it is possible you have the minimal version. There's a vim-full package
<kamerigo> dschulz: this is the same file...
<cstoner> nano as an editor might be a better way to go for now
<kamerigo> the first is what it show and i can change .... the second is a rollup of the same
<mario> ciao
<kamerigo> ciao mario
<kamerigo> ! it | mario
<ubottu> mario: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dschulz> kamerigo:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/89224/  will cause problems after rebooting
<dschulz> kamerigo: it looks like you have problems using vi (or vim) correctly
<kamerigo> dschulz: may be... :-)  but i'm sure that they were not when i wrote them...
<kamerigo> dschulz: ok mister .... thank you again
<dschulz> kamerigo:  have you deleted the .swp file ?  just to be sure :)
<kamerigo> dschulz: yes ... but i'm going to check
<basy> hi i have 2 monitors (both 1920x1200_60), how to setup clone (both monitors shows the same) ???
<dschulz> kamerigo:  the swp files are created when you forget to close vim sessions and reboot or kill the vim program
<kamerigo> dschulz: no swp file presence
<dschulz> ok
<kamerigo> dschulz: at the end of vi i use !wq to save
<kamerigo> dschulz: ehm
<kamerigo> :wq
<cstoner> I think you mean :wq ;)
<kamerigo> :q! to quit forced , :q to quit
<dschulz> kamerigo: :wq  is ok, just don't forget closing vim  before rebooting
<kamerigo> ok
<basy> using nvidia-setting i can set separate sreen & twinview ... they works ok... but how to setup "clone"
<dschulz> kamerigo:  give vim the opportunity to remove its temporary files
<kamerigo> dschulz: ok then i reboot...
<bigos> hi, are plasmoids supposed to run very slow? at my machine, they often freeze or take a lot of time minimizing and such... I have newest nvidia driver and GF8600 Go (laptop card). Is it just like that, or is something wrong?
<HappySmileMan> THey aren't slow for me
<HappySmileMan> Could be graphics card drivers
<HappySmileMan> NVidia opnes reportedly have a lot of problems
<HappySmileMan> Or maybe the specific plasmoids you're using are just not very fast
<bigos> um.. its the taskbar ;)
<mario> hi i'm a new user to Kubuntu and its so good
<HappySmileMan> bigos: Well then not the plasmoids fault I think, taskbar is fine for me
<cstoner> i've heard of problems with nvidia cards
<bigos> HappySmileMan: can you possibly tell, what might be the problem? I already tried reinsalling graphics driver
<bigos> also, in KDE 3.5 with compiz everything was fine
<cstoner> bigos: http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=kde4+nvidia+slow
<gauz> hi i am new to ubuntu
<gauz> i am trying to install a tarball application
<bigos> cstoner: thanks, but i googled for that
<gauz> i have extracted it
<gauz> by using the tar xfvz tarball_name
<gauz> and now
<gauz> i did ./configure
<gauz> how shud i install it from here ...using makefile ?
<cstoner> assuming all compiled fine a 'sudo make install' (without quotes) should install the app
<gauz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/89257/
<gauz> here is my file list
<gauz> okk
<gauz> working on sudo make install
<HappySmileMan> bigos: Unfortunately only thing you could really do is wait for drivers that don't completely suck from NVidia, there's instructions somewhere on how to slightly speed up KDe on NVidia cards, but dunno where they are
<gauz> brb
<bigos> HappySmileMan: thanks, Ill google for it right away
<HappySmileMan> And you could try disable the NVidia driver and use just "nv", but then desktop effects and any 3D apps you use would become very slow and possibly unusuable
<bigos> it's not that bad, but I see what could be done
<cstoner> gauz: Any reason you're compiling your own instead of using apt?
<gauz> can i get apache using apt-get?
<cstoner> yes
<gauz> how to see the whole at-get repository?
<gauz> apt-get*
<gauz> is there a site where we can see the whole library of available software
<cstoner> using 'apt-cache search <BLAH>' will find all packages with <BLAH>
<gauz> kkk
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gauz> let me see
<cadooo> gauz:  sudo apt-get apache2
<cadooo> gauz:  sudo apt-get install apache2
<gauz> yeah
<gauz> installation in progress
<gauz> thnx
<g_> I keep getting this horrible bug, the computer completely crashes and freezes up.  It just started happening when i used kubuntu intrepid, it seems to happen when Im using alot of ram with firefox
<Bauldrick> if i wanted to replace hdd with bigger one and keep all files etc... can I just tar / and then untar on bigger hdd then remove old hdd (would sdb become sda etc..) or not
<cstoner> Bauldrick: It's not quite that simple.
<Bauldrick> didn't think so
<cstoner> You have to worry about the MBR and stuff, too
<bigos> Bauldrick: There is a tool called "dd" that does exact copy of a harddrive
<cstoner> you could always just install the bigger hdd and mount it somewhere convenient
<gauz> i have installed apache
<gauz> but ...how to run and execute apache
<HappySmileMan> Bauldrick: Do you really need anything other than your /home directory? I mean it'd be less hassle to copy that, which would have all personall files and settings, then install everything again, than to try copy whole thing
<gauz> it is not being shown in the Application menu
<cstoner> bigos: But I'm sure he doesn't want the same partition tables and all...
<stdin> !apache | gauz, see this guide
<ubottu> gauz, see this guide: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cstoner> gauz: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<gauz> kk
<g_> Anyone handling bugs in here?  Ive got a critical one, super bad BSOD bad
<stdin> !bug | g_
<ubottu> g_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<g_> Im not sure what is causing the problem though how would i find out?
<Bauldrick> HappySmileMan: yeah lots of 'stuff' that I've installed that can't be 'apt-gett'd' - still think I'll probably just re-install and try and remeber everything I've put on etc... cheers
<stdin> g_: report the issue and someone will ask you for any other information needed
<g_> ok
<gauz> it says httpd is already running
<cstoner> Ok, your server is running then
<gauz> so...there is no explicit way to see as in windows ..where apache is seen commonly in taskbar
<gauz> got it
<gauz> hmm
<cstoner> You could always 'ps aux' and look for it, I guess
<gauz> kk
<cadooo> gauz: http://localhost should give you a page with it works
<cstoner> that's the easy way to check ;)
<gauz> yeah
<gauz> It works!
<gauz> :P
<gauz> to search for apt-get for php
<gauz> apt-cache search php
<gauz> is this the desired syntax?
<stdin> gauz: if you read the guide ubottu posted it will tell you what to install
<cstoner> yeah, you probably want mod_php though
<gauz> kk
<HappySmileMan> http://i42.tinypic.com/2cmufr8.jpg
<HappySmileMan> ... Wrong window
<HappySmileMan> But that's funny anyway IMO
<cstoner> agreed
<gauz> wow
<gauz> the whole of lamp stack
<gauz> amazing!
<gauz> thnx
<cstoner> gauz: Welcome to 1998!
<gauz> :P
<gauz> y so
<gauz> ?
<cstoner> lamp is way old
<gauz> kkk
<gauz> wats the new thing then?
<cstoner> like... I was learning mysql and perl back around '98
<gauz> kk
<cstoner> there is nothing new! It's all the same old crap in a new box
<gauz> any new variant ..which has come out recently?
<gauz> hehee
<gauz> okk
<chriys> Bonjour quelqu'un pourrai m'Aider svp ?
<stdin> !fr | chriys
<ubottu> chriys: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cstoner> How do you improve on the 'webserver, language, backend' model? you don't
<gauz> true
<chriys> thank you :D
<DoubleD84> Could someone refer a decent partitioning program for kde?
<The_Only_ONe> http://hispachat.ya.com/hispachat/c565184565557565199565280.htm
<stdin> DoubleD84: there is qtparted
<DoubleD84> thx stdin
<kanuha> how do I manage desktop effects in kubuntu?
<piiile> systemsettings -> desktop settings (or whatever thats called... I'm using the German localisation.)
<kanuha> found it, thx : -)
<piiile> is anyone experienced with proxy settings in wget?
<cstoner> yes. Not me, but surely *someone* must be
<olivier> Hi, do you know if I need some kind of patch for my kubuntu given that I have a nvidia 8600GT graphic card and I run intrepid  ?
<piiile> olivier: concernig drivers?
<olivier> piiile: yes
<piiile> you should be able to install nvidiadrivers via the restricted drivers window...
<piiile> programms->system->hardware drivers
<olivier> piiile: so far I have the 177.80 installed but still not the best result ever..
<piiile> ok...
<piiile> so whats your problem exactly?
<rjm101> does anyone know how to get a pixart camera to work, I tried all the files and gspca does not have or make a gspca.ko file
<olivier> piiile: some kind of micro freeze, it's not perfectly "smooth"
<piiile> ??
<olivier> piiile: ?? because you don't understan what I say or because you don't understand what might be the question..??
<piiile> first one: what exactly is a micro freeze? (i'm german, so this might be a language proble...)
<olivier> piiile: imagine, you have a windows poping up on your screen, from very small to full screen ok ?
<piiile> yaah
<piiile> !glx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx
<piiile> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<olivier> piiile: well, in my case instead of having the whole thing going smoothly, then some steps are just skipped and that the feeling of a not very smooth effect
<piiile> so kind of lagging
<pronoy> hi i just installed a .deb of crossover linux professional and i am unable to see it in any of my menus ? how do use it ?
<pronoy> !crossover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<olivier> piiile: exactly
<piiile> olivier:does this always happen?
<olivier> piiile: yeah
<piiile> or just when your cpu's pretty busy?
<piiile> enough free ram?
<olivier> piiile: I guess...
<piiile> weird...
<piiile> you might want to switch on the fps-display...
<olivier> piiile: yes, weird. what is fps-display ??
<pronoy> crossover anyone ?
<piiile> systemsettings->desktop settings
<piiile> that shows you the fps of your desktop
<piiile> and the desktop effects respectively
<olivier> piiile: I can also swith off desktop effects...
<pronoy> can anyone help me with crossover issue ?
<olivier> pronoy: sorry, what is the problem ??
<piiile> olivier:well, that would probably solve your problem but disable any eyecandy-desktop effects... if your ok with that ;)
<pronoy> olivier: i just installed a .deb of crossover linux professional and i am unable to see it in any of my menus ? how do use it ?
 * Secutor is away: Gone away for now.
<olivier> pronoy: you sure there's a gui with that software ??
<pronoy> olivier: i am not sure...is there a way to start it using cli ?
<olivier> pronoy: because, if no gui, that mght explain why you don't have menu entry...
<pronoy> olivier: is there a way to start it using cli ?
<olivier> pronoy: well, actually I don't know a thing about crossover so I can't really help you
<olivier> !crossover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<Guest53417> hi, I have install compiz (sudo apt-get install compiz) but now I need to active it and I cann't remember that step
<Guest53417> I am using kubuntu 8.10
<pronoy> olivier: ok..i'll hang around
<pronoy> Guest53417: search for advanced effects or ccsm
<pronoy> Guest53417: join #compiz-fusion
<olivier> by the way, do you know where is the good old kcontrol ??
<jirik-1> Hi, have some problem ... My apache does not run well. When I open some php script, it is offered to download instead of run. Where it the problem?
<cadooo> pronoy: http://www.codeweavers.com/support/docs/crossover-pro/
<cadooo> !lamp | jirik-1
<ubottu> jirik-1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cadooo> jirik-1: you probably don't have php installed
<Stonki> hello, I have kubuntu running on my eee1000. If I add a USB mouse its recognized by the system (lsusb, /var/log/messages), but not from the x-server (kde 4.1). Any ideas ?
<jirik-1> cadooo: I have php5 installed, via lamp
<cuznt> i am useless to help but must ask what is an eee1000 ?
<fjellrev1> I am having some trouble with unraring movies,the unraring process seems to end prematurely, get files that are 300 instead of image files of 4gb and I get no error message..anyone know any solution?
<gauz> what is the default folder equivalent of htdocs in windows to host php files?
<gauz> public_html
<gauz> ?
<gauz> where is it located?
<gauz> ?
<jussi01> gauz: most web stuff goes to /var/www iirc
<gauz> kk
<gauz> let me try
<tekteen> anyone know how to use the 3g usb cards in kubuntu? I am using ibex and do not want to install gnome.
<ctw> Hi! So I'm running Kubuntu 08.10 with KDE4 and I noticed that windows in the task bar are not grouped by default. Is there a way to enable grouping of windows in the task bar?
<ctw> anyone? I tried playing with the settings and googling, but could not figure it out ...
<gauz> if i want to change permission for a folder
<gauz> chmod 755 foldername
<gauz> is this syntax correct?
<alberto__> there are more ways
<gauz> like
<alberto__> chmod +x a foldername
<gauz> kk
<gauz> but
<gauz> what does 755 mean?
<alberto__> rwxr_xr_x
<LivingDead> execute 4= read only 3= write, execute 2= write only 1= execute only.
<alberto__> Somebody knows kompozer ????
<LivingDead> not really
<alberto__> is a HTML editor WYSIWYG
<alberto__> as Macromedia (more or less)
<Hydrogen> depends on the html eeditor
<Hydrogen> :)
<alberto__> somebody use this app???
<LivingDead> looked pretty decent
<alberto__> yes, but in Kubuntu 8.10 ..
<alberto__> the version is 0.7.10 (20080314)
<milemist> my panel disappeared when I was resizing it... I think it just shrunk beyond recognition, but I have no idea how to bring it back... any ideas??
<LivingDead> should be some command you can use to reset it
<alberto__> ok, I never seen an application that get crash so many times
<alberto__> NEVER
<alberto__> if you want see it
<alberto__> create a table
<cstoner> alberto__: I suggest you complain loudly about it until we all set you on ignore...
 * cstoner thinks the internet needs sarcastics... they're like italics, but for sarcasm
<milemist> uhm... any suggestions for commands, help files, config files I might look into??
<cstoner> milemist: KDE 4.1 or 4.2beta2?
<LivingDead> try kcontrol
<milemist> I installed kubuntu 8.10, so I'm not sure...
<milemist> i don't think it was the beta...
<wesley> Can you install kubuntu also on a external harddrive ?
<LivingDead> yes you should be able to do that
<milemist> kcontrol from a terminal window??
<LivingDead> yeah
<wesley> because i have bought the intel atom 330 with motherboard, and all i need is power and memory and a harddrive
<LivingDead> but i don't think it will work
<LivingDead> but try it
<milemist> bash says that the command cannot be found...
<LivingDead> ok
<milemist> :\ tx though. :)
<LivingDead> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3710945&postcount=2
<LivingDead> only thing i can find about it
<milemist> tx LivingDead. It didn't work. Apparently, instead of kcontrol one should use systemsettings, but I can't find where to specify the system tray settings. I'll keep looking later.
<oim> h, everbody. ı want to install amarok 2 to kde4. how?
<oim> h, everbody. ı want to install amarok 2 to kde4. how?
<Walachuriun> hi everyone
<oim> hi
<oim> h, everbody. ı want to install amarok 2 to kde4. how?
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<Kream> hi all
<oim> hi
<Walachuriun> I got a little problem here: fresh installation, cant set the resolution to any reasonable values (640x480 is max)
<Kream> i've just logged into kubuntu after a long time, apparently adept is no longer maintained; which package manager should I use ?
<Kream> i'm on 8.10
<oim> Kream: adept is aviable on 8.10 but you can use add and remove or synaptic
<rjm101> Happy Holidays everyone
<jsunio> walachuriun: I had that problem until I downloaded a driver for my video card and it configured xorg.conf for me
<Kream> synaptic will pull in all the gnome stuff right?
<Kream> add and remove ? what command is that?
<rjm101> can anyone help on a pixart camera, ??
<Walachuriun> I got a GeForce 7300LE, proprietary drivers are already installed
<Walachuriun> didn`t set any resolutions in the config file so I set some manually but I can`t use them
<Kream> adept is severely dysfunctional in 8.10
<Walachuriun> and yes, of course I did restart kdm
<Kream> i can't search for strings in package names
<Kream> Walachuriun: have you tried using the nv (free) driver to see if it works ?
<deamoon> hi  all could any1 help me to make frostwire working cos i dont know whats wrong with it its not starting
<deamoon> plz help me
<Walachuriun> not after I changed the config manually, will give it a try immediately. thanks Kream
<rjm101> #ubuntu
<deamoon> any1?
<cuznt> did you restart your pc after installing frostwire?
<cuznt> !frostwire | deamoon
<ubottu> deamoon: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Walachuriun> Kream, using nv I now have 800x600 available... any idea what I`m doing wrong?
<cuznt> !nvidia | Walachuriun
<ubottu> Walachuriun: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Walachuriun> ok, thanks
<tnzuc> emoclew er'uoY
<tnzuc> (;
<deamoon> YES I DID
<brooksbp> hellp
<brooksbp> hello
<brooksbp> can someone please help?
<brooksbp> I had ubuntu server running
<brooksbp> and then i installed kubuntu-desktop
<brooksbp> and x11vnc
<brooksbp> x11vnc can't start X11
<brooksbp> help!
<kalel> ciao
<kalel> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<deamoon> thanks to cuznt
<deamoon> for help
<deamoon> it does work now
<cuznt> i mearly redirected ya. :) its good shiney kharma to pass on ubuntu vibes
<deamoon> lol
<hell_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<SiVA_> I'm exporting video from kino. Should I choose "Raw dv" or "DV AVI " ? Eventually it will go on dvd disc
<hell_> it's depend on the available space you've got
<hell_> raw take a huge place
<SiVA_> I'm ok with the space... I want the best quality
<SiVA_> what tool can I use to burn this to dvd?
<hell_> besk quality = raw
<hell_> 30go per hour...
<ikazmi2> hey hi everyone
<ikazmi2> anyone using kde 4.2 here?
<hell_> not me, kde 3.5
<ikazmi2> <hell_>man datz sooo outdated
<hell_> i don't like kde 4 sorry...
<ikazmi2> hell_: y not??
<hell_> personnal feeling
<ikazmi2> must have a reason, shldnt it?
<deamoon> kde4.2 is relezed?
<SiVA_> 4.2 is flaky
<hell_> and a damn bug : with kubuntu 8.10 my computer can't turn off...
<SiVA_> I like it tho
<deamoon> how can i get kde 4.2?
<ikazmi2> siva: 4.2 is in beta 2 stage so obviosuly it has some bugs which need ironing out...
<hell_> you must add a depot to your sources.list
<deamoon> i c
<SiVA_> right...
<deamoon> how can i chemck what kde version i got?
<SiVA_> but why would they make it a major version release if it's still beta? doens't make sense
<hell_> SiVA_ it's not a major version for the moment
<hell_> it's just a beta
<ikazmi2> daemon: add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main to your /etc/apt/source.lst
<Bret> I have just installed Kubuntu on my Laptop but I cant get the wireless working. Not quite sure how it works. Could someone point me in the right direction please? :)
<ikazmi2> siva_: who made it a major version
<SiVA_> should've been 4.2b not 4.2 but anyway.. i still like it.. I htink it's very innovative
<ikazmi2> anyone been able to add non precompiled plasmoids to it?
<hell_> Bret do you have the wireless card detected?
<ikazmi2> i can add them but they don't show up in the Add Widget dialog...
<ikazmi2> bret: can you do a sudo lspci?
<Bret> Ah I have - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29
<deamoon> ikamiz i cant put that link
<Bret> Says it's not working out of the box
<deamoon> its not letting me
<deamoon> y?
<Bret> Ah I have rev_02, not 01
<ikazmi2> bret: hard luck bret, i have that too...it was working fine with kernel 2.6.27-7 but with the later kernels, i havent had much luck
<ikazmi2> and im using the laptop at home mailnly these days anyway, so never bothered to really look into it.
<Bret> What, so it won't work at all? Dang, I'm sure it worked with Ubuntu, I'll change to that then
<ikazmi2> i guess you could try blacklisting the native drivers and going for ndiswrapper!
<Bret> Thanks anyway
<Bret> Hm
<Bret> Problem is I don't know how :)
<Guest47628> my laptop and pc are connected to the same router, how can I sned files using konqueror or something??
<ikazmi2> deamoon: wot did u add?
<hell_> Guest47628 use samba
<Guest47628> hell:  do you have any recomendation to read
<ikazmi2> google?
<Guest47628> ikazmi2: really? thanks :-)=
<Bret> ikazmi2, what would be easier. ndiswrapper or just uninstalling and installing ubuntu. I used wubi so, should be easy
<deamoon> http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu
<[Relic]> anyone using the latest kde4.2 and know how to shut off the automatically lock session after # minutes?
<Bret> ill just install ubuntu no worries, thanks for your help
<ikazmi2> bret: ndiswrapper should be easier
<Bret> Are there any tutorials and is it likely to work?
<ikazmi2> deamoon: its "http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main"
<ikazmi2> intrepid main is included
<deamoon> oh
<deamoon> i c
<ikazmi2> bret: well i used it with kubuntu 8.04 for a couple of months and it never gave me any problems
<deamoon> ikami2 well i cant put it anyways
<deamoon> im doing it througt software sources
<ikazmi2> relic: im using kde 4.2 beta 2 since yesterday, it hasnt auto locked for me so far
<[Relic]> I let it run for a long time unattended  :)
<[Relic]> rendering is boring to watch   :)
<[Relic]> I just did the whole upgrade of a billion things that were upgradable yesterday too
<[Relic]> now the little icons in the system try don't stack again
<ikazmi2> relic: which little icons?
<federico> ciao
<federico> a tt
<ubuntoil> hello, I have some trouble connecting to my wireless network with kubuntu 8.10. here is a paste of ifconfig, interface and nm-system-settings.conf : http://pastebin.com/m747f2afa . Can you please help me
<[Relic]> ikazmi2, the system tray, aka what is currently active (all my coretemp sensors from ksensors)
<Hisham> Hi every1!!! How can i Set my Proxy and Port settings for Adept??
<ikazmi2> Relic: i dont use that sensor program :(
<magical> Hisham, I think it just uses the bash environment variables (or maybe the kde settings)
<[Relic]> it also contains the klipper, hp printer icon, kmix, etc.
<[Relic]> so instead of having 2 rows of 8 I have one row of 15 taking about 1/3 of the bar
<magical> Hisham, so either in /etc/environment put a line that reads http_proxy=http://yourproxy:8080 etc, or go in the kde network settings and put it in
<magical> Hisham, if you need to use a socks proxy, get a program called tsocks
<cuznt> !adept | Hisham
<ubottu> Hisham: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<magical> cuznt, that has no information on proxies D:
<cuznt> right on
 * cuznt makes another mental note
<cadooo> !wireless | ubuntoil
<ubottu> ubuntoil: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cuznt> anyone have a mental erasur?
<federico> ciao a tutti
<federico> chi mi sa dire
<federico> come configuro kubutnu per
<federico> la rete
<federico> ?
<jpds> !it | federico
<ubottu> federico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<federico> ok
<wesley> http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160287516222  guys what do you think of this motherboard and cpu
<Guest18110> I know how to create a user from the terminal, but how can I set the password to him?
<[Relic]> wesley, medicore dual core low power board, if you want mini-itx better to spend and get one that does a quad core and 4G of ram
<Guest18110> I did find it..
<Guest18110> passwd:)
<wesley> Relic, i am not aiming at a high energy usage
<wesley> either do i have that money, i am planning to add to the dual core atom 2 gb memory and a 500 gb harddrive
<ikazmi2> anyone with a solution for installed plasmoids not showing up in the "Add Widget"
<[Relic]> ikazmi2, tell them to install it properly in the next update?
<[Relic]> I have noted a few just don't give any stuff at all in the add widget
<wesley> [Relic] My goal is to create a small costum system with minimal energy use
<[Relic]> wesley, have you checked out the info on this site?  ->  http://www.mini-itx.com/
<ikazmi2> Relic: that is working fr everyone in kde 4.1
<ikazmi2> im tryin the plasmoid-wolfplay
<ikazmi2> seems pretty cool
<ikazmi2> so id like to try it
<wesley> [Relic] No but i checked some other sites, and the atom 330 is the best off its kind
<ikazmi2> oops dat was playwolf :)...my bad
<[Relic]> wesley, big question is will you be able to deal with only 2G of ram?
<wesley> yes ofcourse
<ikazmi2> heh 2G ram is pretty much enough fer linux...its not vista he is trying to run!
<wesley> Vista runs fine on it, stated in reviews
<[Relic]> without know what you want to run you need to make sure you check  :)
<[Relic]> best to ask all the questions before a purchase  :)
<ikazmi2> welsey, wot are u planning to run on it
<wesley> I know, i wanna run kubuntu ( which i run now to )
<ikazmi2> wesley, then u are safe man
<ubuntoil> can you please at least tell me If I should have in nm-system-settings.conf managed = true or false if I want the knetworkmanager to manage all the network...
<wright> Alright so im basically an Ubuntu virgin...and i need help.  i have a pop up saying "unlock keyring" whenever i try to acess Evolution mail
<ubuntoil> wright : password ??
<wright> and since it started asking me yesterday for the Keyring thing, it hasnt received any mail, it can only send.  any ideas?
<ikazmi2> wright: lol at the start bit of ur msg :)
<ikazmi2> wright: yeh, as ubuntoil said enter the pwd
<wright> i know my password, but it hasnt asked for it the whole 2 weeks+ I have had Ubuntu...until yesterday morning
<wright> and now it doesnt receive the new emails through Evolution it just sends...
<ikazmi2> wright: wait, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<wright> ummm...Well I installed Ubuntu, but after an Update it loads Kubuntu
<wright> when i start up the computer it says "Kubuntu" now in the pruple/ble letters
<wright> blue*
<ikazmi2> wright: u chose to install kde then?
<wright> yea
<wright> it appears so.  Becuase I had both Kubuntu and Ubuntu disks, used them to just view which one i liked, and Chose Ubuntu, but then installed KDE through 'Synaptic Package Manager'
<Omoikane__> Is there a way to install kubuntu and use a ubuntu home backup?
<ubuntoil> does anyoe have a clue about nm-ssystem-setting.conf ??
<wright> it just seemed odd to me that after it started to ask for the Keyring it wont receive any emails, it can only send.
<ikazmi2> ubuntoil: sorry mate, i wldve loved to help but no idea
<desu> Omoikane__: you can bind the home directory of your ubuntu install to your kubuntu install by mounting it using '--bind'... however, you can also install kde on ubuntu which is a much better way...
<ikazmi2> wright: u chose gnome over kde? the blasphemy :p
<ubuntoil> ikazmi2 : damn....I will never figure out that $^%$
<ikazmi2> Omolkane__: install gtk, i guess
<wright> well like i said, im an ubuntu virgin...so i just thought id check it out
<tue_> Hey!. Im using kde 4.2 beta 2 on kubuntu 8.10. If i interact with certain plasma components, for example pres alt-tab, applications will no longer resieve keyboard input and mouse input is screwed up as well. i have tried to remove .kde and .kderc but no luck
<Omoikane__> desu just uninstall compiz and install KDE?
<wright> im just really confused and my local computer guys have no idea cuz all the do is Windows/Mac
<desu> Omoikane__: if you dont want compiz, sure, you can uninstall it... but uninstallation is not required... just do a `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and you'll get kde as one of the session options while logging in
<ikazmi2> tue: i just tried alt-tab, nothing cool like no keyboard happened :(
<desu> you can also use compiz instead of kwin while on kde, though...
<tue_> ikazmi2: im sure its not a kde bug per see, must be a configuration issue of some sort. just cant figure it out :-(
<ikazmi2> tue: do u have compiz?
<ikazmi2> wright: cld it be that your evolution settings are wrong?
<wright> i doubt it.  It never asked for this until yesterday morning.
<wright> i have rechecked all the settings...its  POP3 and i know the mail server
<tue_> ikazmi2: no
<ikazmi2> wright: did u install any updates?
<isaacj87> hey all, is there any fix for kbluetooth4 yet?
<tue_> ikazmi2: i think its definately related to plasma or kwin. as long as i dont use krunner, alt-tab and that kind of stuff everything works
<wright> yea...hold on il ltell you.
<ikazmi2> tue: cant say why it would be happenin mate :(...
<crimsun> 0/win 21
<crimsun> sorry
<wright> Kubuntu-default-settings, kubuntu-desktop (and the desktop hasnt changed...), kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts, kubuntu-docs, kubuntu-artwork-usplash, kubuntu-artwork-kbfx, kubuntu-grub-splashimages, kubuntu-restricted-extras, language-selector-qt, and kmformat
<wright> yea, just those
<ikazmi2> it could be somethng in the default settings
<wright> hmmm....
<wright> i just got this: You might be using a different display manager, such as KDM (KDE Display Manager), CDE login (dtlogin), or xdm. If you wish to use this feature, then your system will need to be configured to use GDM inste
<wright> shiiiit this is so complicated haha
<ikazmi2> wright: wot wur u doing?
<wright> just trying some stuff...
<wright> i was going through Konqueror and boom that came up
<ikazmi2> wrigth: well kdm is the display manager for kde, gdm for gnome
<wright> how do i switch to kdm?
<wright> or to gdm for that matteR?
<ikazmi2> i think u already are using kdm
<wright> how would i switch to gdm if i wanted?
<wright> because it told me "you arent in...you should run gdm"
<arussel> how can I know when an app (FF) will be upgraded ( I need 3.1.b2 at least) ?
<ikazmi2> wright: depends on wot u did/wur trying to do
<violator> buenas tardes
<wright> oh ok
<wright> ill just leave it like it is then
<violator> help spanish ?
<violator> help spanish ubuntu ?
<isaacj87> !es | violator
<ubottu> violator: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<violator> ok gracias
<isaacj87> de nada :)
<wright> thank you all who have helped
<ikazmi2> and failed :)
<m0m0> bjour
<ikazmi2> bonjour
<hyper_ch> good evening everybody
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gsap> hello everyone! kubuntu is awesome)
<pulaski> hello
<pulaski> does anyone have any experience with k3b cd recording?
<levidos_> did anyone use pulseaudio to stream sount from linux to a windows machine?
<michael__> k3b cd
<michael__> works ok for me pulaski.
<szrhawaii> what do i need to change my bootsplash on kde 8.10 or where do i go
<szrhawaii> or i should specify the splash screen after the grub boot the one before you come to your login screen
<pulaski> hi michael__thanks for responding,  When I create a new project and drag .ogg files down to the current project window k3b inserts the name and title of a previous file I recorded in the name and title of that .ogg file. Is there a default k3b behavior that I can change that will insert the current name and title?
<seyf> hello?
<szrhawaii> hola
<chestnut> Hi! I'm looking for a way to hide the task bar to the left or the right - as was possible in KDE3. Is there a way to achieve this? (Autohide would do, too - but any tutorials I found seemed to apply only to other distributions)
<cadooo> chestnut: I don't think authiding is available in your version of kde4. It has been added in for the next release.
<chestnut> cadoo: What about the arrows at the left and the right to hide it in either direction?
<chestnut> ^sorry, cadooo, of course
<desu> szrhawaii: look at the example theme sources provided with the usplash packages... modify it to suite your needs... there's also a README in there which will help you set everything up
<szrhawaii> i already got it thanks
<cadooo> chestnut: I'm not sure I'm running the latest version of kde4 and it's not here. probably best to ask in #kde
<chestnut> cadooo: Ok, I'll try there. Thanks a lot for your help! (Btw, before somebody gets me wrong -- I am absolutely in awe of the new kubuntu :-) Hiding the task bar would just be iceing)
<[Relic]> how do I find what program installed a specific lib?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<mrksbrd> anyone updated to konversation 1.1 yet?
<p_quarles> mrksbrd: I have it, why?
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd: using 1.1 as we speak,,,works great
<mrksbrd> is it in repos yet...tried to go thru how web site said...and no luck on install
<mrksbrd> i suck @ .tar files but after running ./configure....gives me this error....make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version are you using, mrksbrd ?
<mrksbrd> 3.5
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd: you need to instll build-essential
<p_quarles> it's in Intrepid Main, too
<BluesKaj> on 8.04 then
<mrksbrd> ok will check to make sure package is installed
<BluesKaj> kde4 is the default on kubuntu 8.10
<mrksbrd> yea
<Boris666> buenas otra vez xD
<Boris666> ya se fue juan ?
<mrksbrd> can't get 8.10 to work on my laptop right...sticking with 8.04 for now
<Boris666> #ubuntu.es
<p_quarles> !es | Boris666
<ubottu> Boris666: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Boris666> help spanish
<BluesKaj> !es
<Boris666> ok tank
<mrksbrd> thanks BluesKaj
<dede> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<oobe> i would just like to say penis fucker
<DaSkreech> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<oobe> sorry
<oobe> DaSkreech, is a dibba dobba
<amelie> hi
<amelie> can anybody help me to play DVD's in ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amelie> i've already downloaded the restricted drivers
<amelie> but i'm not able to play dvd's yet
<DaSkreech> Restricted Formats
<DaSkreech> not restricted Drivers
<amelie> yes
<amelie> that
<amelie> i've got confused
<amelie> but, yes i've install them
<amelie> do i have to reboot?
<DaSkreech> amelie: You shouldn't have to. Just restart the application
<amelie> i've did it
<amelie> with totem movie player
<amelie> also tried with vlc movie player
<amelie> neither of them are able to play the dvd
<DaSkreech> What did you follow?
<amelie> i did this ;sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DaSkreech> Can you see if you have libdvdread3 installed ?
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<DaSkreech> What does that say when you put it in the terminal ?
<amelie> well, it came a lot of text for the installation
<DaSkreech> Are you on Ibex?
<amelie> ubuntu
<DaSkreech> :-) Which version?
<amelie> ok is a long story
<amelie> i tried to mount a raid
<DaSkreech> Before the long story :)
<amelie> hehehe
<DaSkreech> Do you know what version of Ubuntu you are on?
<amelie> well, to mount the raid i had to install ubuntu server 8
<amelie> then
<DaSkreech> ok
<amelie> i just put sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<amelie> i supposed is the most recent one
<amelie> but i haven't notice wich is
<DaSkreech> is that 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<ForgeAus> no Ubuntu-Destop package is the same as your installation
<amelie> let me see...
<DaSkreech> lsb_release -a
<DaSkreech> will tell you
<ForgeAus> to get a different version you need to apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> ForgeAus: That's fine :)
<amelie> 8.04 hardy
<ForgeAus> (or install a new one ontop)
<DaSkreech> amelie: Ah ok try sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<amelie> thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<amelie> it works! it works!
<amelie> muaaaackkkk!!!!!
<amelie> thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Sure
<Guest29970> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<amelie> is perrrrrfectttt!
<torero_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JediatNight> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<JediatNight> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JediatNight> !sk
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<JediatNight> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Dr_WIllis_AAO> Hmmm..
<DaSkreech> I agree
<hyper_ch> I  don't
<HappySmileMan> You're both wrong
<DaSkreech> tue
<Dr_WIllis_AAO> Moo?
<cicciux> hey, is there a way to install a svn snapshot of amsn using apt-get??
<cicciux> I can build the deb and use dpkg to install it, but that is not exactly what I want... (actually I want something already compiled)
<HappySmileMan> Nope, unless you can find a repo which will have an SVN snapshot built, which is very unlikely
<cicciux> ok, thanks.
<cicciux> I guess I'll script the compile then... :P
<DaSkreech> Dr_WIllis_AAO: Baa Umm i mean Bah!
<DaSkreech> cicciux: That's more like a source based distro Look into Sourcemagic or gentoo
<cicciux> DaSkreech: I actually use kubuntu 8.10, but I'm having problems with the webcam, and svn version of amsn has it solved..
<DaSkreech> cicciux: make a deb and install it would be my solution for now
<DaSkreech> Or compile in a seperate dir and link the output of <which amsn> to it
<Guest29970> the shorcuts I set on the menu editor for some application do not work..
<Guest29970> just to make a test, how can I display de kmenu using the keyboard
<Guest29970> is alt-f1 right?
<DaSkreech> yes
<Guest29970> doesnt work... where can be my problem?
<Guest29970> I am using 8.10
<Guest29970> on my laptop and pc is the same problem
<bruno> ola
<DaSkreech> Guest29970: Probably not in your config settings
<Guest29970> Daskreech: are you using 8.10? if yes? does it work for you?
<DaSkreech> I'm using 8.10 and it doesn't work for me since I did dist-upgrade if you did a clean install it should work. It's a few lines in the plasma-appletsrc file
<Guest29970> yes, it is a clean install from today actually..but doesnt work.. the same problem with my pc
<Guest29970> daskreech: can I fix this problem changing the plasma-appletsrc file?
<DaSkreech> yeah
<Guest29970> daskreech: can you guide my a bit please..
<Guest85127> ola
<DaSkreech> Guest85127: Hi
<Guest29970> guest85127: hola
<DaSkreech> Guest29970: Ok give me a moment can you pastbin the file in the meantime?
<Guest85127> olaz
<Guest85127> necesito ayuda
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest29970> daskreech: thanks..I'll wait
<Guest29970> guest85127: what's you problem
<DaSkreech> Guest29970: Pastebin :)
<LOGAN> does kubuntu also offer 3D desktop features?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<cicciux> compiz?
<Guest29970> daskreech: can you give me the link
<HappySmileMan> KDE4 has it's own effects
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> Though you can use compiz if you want
<DaSkreech> Just more and more there is less reason to do so
<Guest29970> daskreech where is the fie
<LOGAN> because I think having 3D desktop is realy innovative. Also is Firefox, OpenOfficeorg and Blender preinstalled in the latest Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Guest29970: ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<DaSkreech> No
<DaSkreech> One command to install firefox and blender though
<Guest29970> daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/89553/
<LOGAN> yeah but planned to run it as live CD mode, and not always sure if I have internet available
<LOGAN> Thought about making a custom iso but not experienced enough and rather have an 'official' live CD :)
<LOGAN> thanks for the info though
<DaSkreech> LOGAN: Put the debs on a USB drive
<LOGAN> probably means I have to continue my search :) (Yeah, found another cool distro that is able to continue boot from USB drive or hdd so cd drive can be used running in live mode
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install firefox blender && sudo cp /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb /path/to/USB
<DaSkreech> LOGAN: Openoffice is already installed but not the latest version
<LOGAN> im unexperienced and also probably show it to non linux users... getting apps from repository might be over our heads for the time being. Just a cool way to demo linux :)
<DaSkreech> Guest29970: Yours sould work You have it in there already
<DaSkreech> LOGAN: That's to put it on the USB drive
<sourcemaker> how can I send a html in kmail using inline images?
<Guest29970> daskreech: well, doesnt work for me alt-f1 or any shortcut I try to configurate using the menu editor
<DaSkreech> I can give you a script you can keep in the same dir so that when you want you can just run it and it will install firefox and blender from the USB drive for you
<DaSkreech> Guest29970: There is no GUI for shortcuts in Plasma yet so GUI wouldnt work
<LOGAN> DaSkreech: sounds like thats for more experienced users. I just put the cd in and play around without any other technicalities. Sounds I need some custom ISO or something to have all the apps we windows users know and use and can get playing right away. Tech stuff comes later I guess
<DaSkreech> LOGAN: Well if you know the apps you want As I said you can just put htem on a USB drive and carry them with you
<Dr_Willis_AAO> try scripting windows to install firefox and other things automatically... :) it can be  a pain
<Dr_Willis_AAO> at least its fairly easy under linuyx
<DaSkreech> If you have no Internet plugin the USB drive click the script and you hve the applications there
<Guest29970> daskreech: the "menu editor" in any application->advance->shortcut ... so, I didn't think this shoud not work if is there
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis_AAO: No it's not that bad as long as you doit at install time
<cicciux> yay... svn amsn works with webcam :-D
<LOGAN> DaSkreech: I appriciate the thought not I have 0.1% experience with Linux in general :)
<DaSkreech> Guest29970: It works for most things :) just not for plasma yet
<DaSkreech> cicciux: Whoot
<Dr_Willis_AAO> Heh last few windows machines ive worked on.. the first powwer up/boot seems to take an hr+ for windows to configure itself the first time..
<Dr_Willis_AAO> its getting scary how long it tales me from Unboxing a new windows machine.. to actually being able to use it.
<LOGAN> lol
<LOGAN> sounds like a mac fan :)
<Dr_Willis_AAO> sadly i am SERIOUS..   Wifes new LAptop -> an hr for the first boot.. then wow. NO  restore media.. another 2 hrs to burn them to dvd...
<Dr_Willis_AAO> THEN its ready for her to play her PopCap Games
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis_AAO: an hour and a half for me
<Dr_Willis_AAO> :P
<LOGAN> setup takes bloody ages yes. lucky thats a one time process :)
<Guest29970> daskreech: after the bad news... can I still think at least about alt-f1 ?? :)
<Dr_Willis_AAO> I will admit this AcerAspireOne has a restore partiion. I can rextore XP from it in 5 min... but thenthat first boot/config again.. takes 30+ min...
<DaSkreech> Guest29970: try kquitapp plasma; plasma
<Dr_Willis_AAO> brb
 * LOGAN just has the CD, just to be sure :D Oh and cudos to the new printed Kubuntu CD
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis_AAO: I can install a brand new linux install in less time than that and with ~ partition I have all my data and settings
<Dr_Willis_AAO> yep.
<Dr_Willis_AAO> oh wait.. I just installed some Kodak Photo software for the wife... GOlly I HAVE to reboot.. Nice windowqs.. nice...
<Dr_Willis_AAO> :)
<Dr_Willis_AAO> brb
<LOGAN> im scared partition a drive that has already a running OS on it
 * LOGAN shivers
<LOGAN> and I need more space, maybe a new HDD :(
<DaSkreech> LOGAN: Sure that's reasonable I guess
<DaSkreech> LOGAN: You can use wubi as well That will install linux as a windows program
<DaSkreech> No partitioning
<LOGAN> Yeah sounds cool but am weary if it might be slower
<LOGAN> (but faster than running from CD i assume
<DaSkreech> Well you can try it for a week if you don't like it you can remove it from add/remove programs in Windows
 * DaSkreech gets ready to pounce Dr_Willis on his return
 * genii hands DaSkreech a coffee
 * DaSkreech slurps and gets wired
#kubuntu 2008-12-21
<LOGAN> dow much MB or GB would be needed for installation?
<Dragnslcr> Wubi shouldn't be noticably slower than a normal install
<Dragnslcr> It doesn't run in a VM, it's a normal dual-boot system
<Dragnslcr> So the only speed difference would be in the file system
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: Shhhh :)
<DaSkreech> Pleasant surprises!
<Dragnslcr> Doh
<mrebola> join /ubuntu-es
<mrebola> #ubuntu-es
<mrebola> tengo milenios que no uso irc jajaja
<szrhawaii> for some reason my package manager is not giving me some of the files it used to give
<Officium> milenios!
<szrhawaii> like emerald for one
<Officium> mrebola: y si me pasos a suse?
<szrhawaii> nevermind i found it
<sourcemaker>  I would like to send a christmas card... a mail with a image inline? possible?
<DaSkreech> mrebola: /join #ubuntu-es
<simon_> bsr tt le monde
<sourcemaker> how can I use the desktop search in kde 4.2?
<BluesKaj> sourcemaker, just type the app name into the kicker searchbar
<joshual> hi folks, I'm running 8.10, trying to burn an iso to a cdrom, k3b doesnt detect that there is a blank cdrom in the drive
<szrhawaii> how do i add new plasma themes
<szrhawaii> anyone know a place on directions or know how to
<DaSkreech> joshual: wodim /path/to/ISO
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Righ click on desktop -> settings -> themes
<szrhawaii> how do i add new ones to those themes
<joshual> DaSkreech:  odd that seems to be working... thanks, but that still means k3b isn't useable
<michael__> i am still having a hard time trying to compile pidgin 2.5.2
<tue> hey, can anyone with an up to date system tell me the kernel version in 8.10?
<michael__> gives error in compiling
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: click new themes
<szrhawaii> oh duh
<szrhawaii> thanks
<tue> as in cat /proc/version
<joshual> tue 2.6.27-9-generic
<tue> *doh*. im running 2.6.24...
<tue> i must have a borked grub configuration or something.
<michael__> how come pidgin 2.5 will not compile?
<DaSkreech> tue: What's the versions you have installed ?
<michael__> or compiling anything under kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<DaSkreech> michael__: What's the error?
<tue> i got 8.10 installed, but cat /proc/version reports 2.6.24. so i guess this means that when i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 the grub configuration files didnt get changed. this explains why im having problems getting fglrx working....
<DaSkreech> tue: What versions of the kernel do you have installed?
<michael__> its better when someone else does the dirty work!! of compiling something then i trying to do it
<tue> DaSkreech: im trying to find out but i dont know what package provides the kernel (newbie...)
<michael__> never works
<tue> DaSkreech: but it must have to do with a bad grub configuration file because i just ran apt-get update, upgrade. you think dpkg-reconfigure grub do the trick?
<DaSkreech> michael__: That's possibly true but have you tried checkinstall ?
<michael__> no i don't know crap when it comes to compiling
<ActionParsnip> tue: ive seen folks wh needed to add to intrepid kernel to grub
<DaSkreech> tue: I have no idea. What does ls /boot/vmlinuz-2* say ?
<michael__> thats why i look for it alredy preconfigured for debian
<DaSkreech> michael__: Why are you trying to compile ?
<michael__> install it and off i go.
<tue> DaSkreech: 2.6.27 is there amongst them.
<michael__> because not everything is up to the latest version
<michael__> like pidgin
<bazhang> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<DaSkreech> tue: grep 2.6.27 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaSkreech> michael__: Why do you want the latest version ?
<michael__> kubuntu 8.04 has pidgin 2.4.1 and the latest is 2.5.2
<michael__> bug fixes and stability
<DaSkreech> michael__: Which bugs ?
<ActionParsnip> michael__: does 2.4.1 work for you?
<michael__> but regards how or what its about, how come kubuntu won't let me compile something
<ActionParsnip> michael__: install build-essential
<DaSkreech> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> using the latest will often introduce problems, not solve them michael__
<DaSkreech> bazhang: that's not true :-P
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: it can be true
<michael__> i agree, compiling isn't for me, let the people do the dirty work then install it
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: it can be true
<michael__> because it installls without hassle and works
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: using something newer will more often introduce problems?
<bazhang> some users feel the higher number = better, without looking for any associated downsides
<DaSkreech> michael__: look at getdeb.net
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: it may, it may not
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: If newer versions were MORE OFTEN more problematic what's the point of getting a new version
<michael__> i like debian packages alot better then slackware
<michael__> and thats what kubuntu is about
<DaSkreech> they can be but to say that it's often more problematic is overstating or over cautioning
<michael__> they install without trouble.
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: its open source, comes with no garuntee
<DaSkreech> michael__: look at getdeb.net
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: it may solve some some issues, it may create new ones
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: agreed but lets not scare people needlessly
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: I agree, I'm just showing how its not all saccarin / blue sky
<michael__> what is getdeb.net about
<DaSkreech> That's like when people used to say that installing Linux would make Windows unbootable almost everytime you install it
<DaSkreech> It can
<bazhang> DaSkreech, recommending folks use 'latest', or downplaying the risks is not wise imo
<DaSkreech>  but cmon seriously?
<DaSkreech> michael__: It was essentailly built for you. Nothing there is supported or condoned
<bazhang> ubuntu is not a rolling release.
<DaSkreech> bazhang: I never said reccomend that but at least be fair in your advice
<bazhang> DaSkreech, I was.
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: im just highlighting the reality thats all, newer is not always better, like some folks upgrading to intrepid have found
<DaSkreech> I can live with saying newer is not better and know what you are upgrading to before you try it
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: sounds agreeable
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: :D
<michael__> thank you DaSkreech,
<michael__> its helpful when they are already compiled for you
<DaSkreech> michael__: Are you missing the point of our conversation ?
<Octopussy-8> does anyone here use pcsx?
<Octopussy-8> i can'
<michael__> this is the problem i am having with the compiler
<Octopussy-8> i can't seem to get it working
<michael__> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<michael__> See `config.log' for more details.
<ActionParsnip> michael__: the short version is, newer isnt better. If the current version works, why fix something that isnt broken if the new version may have issues
<DaSkreech> michael__: What bugs have been fixed for 2.5.2 ?
<michael__> what is the deal with this stupid compiler
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: e-deafness is amazing
<ActionParsnip> michael__: compiler is great
<michael__> C compiler cannot create executables
<ActionParsnip> michael__: as you are not installing from deb, you may ned to upgrade some libs, these are called dependancies
<michael__> thats bunch of crap
<DaSkreech> michael__: what are you trying to do?
<michael__> compile a source from a program
<DaSkreech> michael__: ok few things
<michael__> then why don't debian just download the required whatever and just go
<DaSkreech> michael__: This is not debian if you want to always have the latest stuff run debian unstable
<ActionParsnip> michael__: you are compiling, the compiler only sees the make and configure files
<DaSkreech> Or better debian testing but the point is you should really read before you jump into things
<michael__> when i install other things it auto downloads the dependies and it gos
<ActionParsnip> michael__: you are free to apt-get the dependancys or compile them if they are not on repos
<DaSkreech> michael__: What bugs were fixed in 2.5.2 ?
<bazhang> michael__, one question
<ActionParsnip> michael__: compiling is a whole different thing
<michael__> i am running 2.5.1 pidgin it is close enough to the 2.5.2
<michael__> compiling is for the people out there not me
<michael__> its bunch of crap and never works
<ActionParsnip> michael__: you can compile easily
<bazhang> michael__, what new fixes / features does the latest offer that you need to have it.
<michael__> i don't need the latest of pidgin, found 2.5.1 which installed excellant
<michael__> it is close enough.
<DaSkreech> michael__: You are severely missing the point
<bazhang> michael__, install build-essential ; compiling works fine.
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ChangeLog
<michael__> like you said DaSkreech Kubuntu is free, do whatever i want as you are not responsible that may happen to my pc
<bazhang> michael__, but there is a reason the newest is not included in ubuntu/kubuntu
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: I know that does michael__ ?
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: i doubt it
<DaSkreech> michael__: I'm not trying to tell you you can't install it I'm just telling you that you should know what you are doing
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: i'd actually put money on it
<bazhang> michael__, but what you are doing is not supported here
<DaSkreech> at the very least read the changelog and see what has happened before you go installing
<michael__> and i would actually like to post it on the web somewhere that i have sucessfully have installed some unsupported debian packaages and they work fine with kubuntu
<DaSkreech> michael__: That's common knowledge it's easy to do
<bazhang> michael__, that is not supported
<DaSkreech> michael__: but still not something that you should recommend wholesale to all people for all packages
<p_quarles> "unsupported" doesn't usually mean "doesn't work" -- it more often means "that would be wasting our time because there are better ways of doing that"
<bazhang> michael__, and this is a support channel
<DaSkreech> Havin an higher number on a release doesn't mean that it's time to run like a truck on oil to get it installed
<michael__> well this is a issue with kubuntu just another os that should allow compiling
<DaSkreech> michael__: It does we have said that many times
<bazhang> michael__, but we had this same conversation just a few days ago
<p_quarles> compiling isn't something you can "allow" -- Kubuntu contains all the tools to do this
<p_quarles> that doesn't mean you *should* compile a trivial revision of Pidgin for no reason
<DaSkreech> p_quarles: at least one minor number up so possibly not trivial but regardless...
<michael__> so this so called ./install build-essential will allow it compile the source and make it installable
<p_quarles> DaSkreech: sure, but there's nothing said so far about which feature is so important :)
<ActionParsnip> michael__: no
<DaSkreech> p_quarles: I don't think that michael__ knows of one
<ActionParsnip> michael__: sudo apt-get install bulid-essential
<ActionParsnip> michael__: then, cd in to the pidgin source folder
<ActionParsnip> michael__: then run ./configure
<ActionParsnip> michael__: it will tell you any deps you have not met
<p_quarles> it's probably a good idea to run sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin as well
<p_quarles> "good idea" being relative here
 * DaSkreech chuckles
<ActionParsnip> p_quarles: even if the version is older on the repo?
<p_quarles> ActionParsnip: I'm not saying it will work -- but the newer version may use the same dependencies
<michael__> does kubuntu and ubuntu support the repo files or not.
<ricardo_> #kubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> p_quarles: maybe it needs newer stuff, but it cant hurt
<ActionParsnip> michael__: if you can get them off the standard repos then yes
<ActionParsnip> michael__: you may even have to compile the dependancys if you cant find a repo with teh version the new pidgin requires
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: at least he's up for a challenge, he'll learn about his system some
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: so its not all bad
<michael__> forget the repos, i will stick with debian packages.
<michael__> kubuntu is one os that nice, but still have some issues with
<ActionParsnip> michael__: there are billions of distros of linux
<ActionParsnip> michael__: ubuntu isnt for everyone
<michael__> i know, thats why when trying them i installed kubuntu which is based on debian, is nice os
<michael__> but i still have few issues with kubuntu but not serious from preventing me from using it.
<ActionParsnip> michael__: i can suggest mandriva or suse for a beginner / mid level user
<michael__> one thing actionparsnip, you do not know , is that kubuntu is based on DEBIAN distro.
<bazhang> michael__, he knows
<bazhang> michael__, using debian packages directly with ubuntu/kubuntu is not supported nor wise
<ActionParsnip> michael__: yes its based on debian, but it isnt debian
<michael__> then why i say it and someone says, its not based on debian
<ActionParsnip> michael__: hence why mixing debian debs and ubuntu debs is not advised
<bazhang> michael__, please chat in #kubuntu-offtopic as you are not seeking support
<ricardo_> help with kwin
<p_quarles> ricardo_: more specifically?
<michael__> anyone be service i tried to install kde 4.0 along side with 3.5 i did not like, and unstinalled it
<michael__> and i ahd to do a complete reinstall
<jedix> complete reinstall of the os?
<ActionParsnip> he's a clown
<ActionParsnip> ricardo_: wassup with kwin?
<std07078> i have a question about kubuntu who can i ask?
<ActionParsnip> std07078: ask the room, someone will reply
<std07078> well i did "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" on my gnome ubuntu
<std07078> and the in the kde session
<std07078> there is something wrong with the resolution
<std07078> i'm not sure
<p_quarles> std07078: which version of Kubuntu are you running?
<ActionParsnip> std07078: and what gfx card?
<std07078> ubuntu 8.04 ati hd2400
<p_quarles> std07078: if you're in KDE right now, open a terminal and run "xrandr" -- pastebin the results
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<p_quarles> that's easier than me trying to remember how to get resolution information in KDE 3.5 :)
<std07078> i'm logged in the gnome desktop right now, on kde i cannot see
<p_quarles> std07078: ah, when you said you weren't sure, I thought you meant it was a borderline thing -- not that the display was too messed up to see anything
<std07078> as you describe it
<std07078> too messed up to see anything
<p_quarles> well, what's the output of xrandr anyway -- at least we would have a picture of what we're dealing with
<std07078> if the problem is based on my gpu is there a way i can log in switch it to vesa?
<guiterb> somebody here?
<ActionParsnip> guiterb: 266 folks, including you and I
<guiterb> o
<guiterb> nice to meet you?
<kudar> anyone know why wireless speeds are so slow with iwl4965 card?
<std07078> :-(
<guiterb> inter?
<std07078> inter milan?
<guiterb> change a better
<guiterb> wireless card
<kudar> why does adept only open in read only mode?
<kudar> says i have to be logged in as root
<guiterb> how far your pc from AP?
<kudar> which i am
<DaSkreech> p_quarles: are you here?
<ActionParsnip> kudar: you need to use kdesudo
<DaSkreech> kudar:
<p_quarles> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Umm try kdesudo adept
<DaSkreech> p_quarles: were you finished with helping std07078 ?
<ActionParsnip> kudar: if you know what you wanna install use: sudo apt-get install <app name>
<kudar> so i cant open it from the applications-system tools-adept???
<kudar> why is it even there?
<p_quarles> DaSkreech: well, I didn't have anything further for him -- I never got the xrandr output, though :)
<std07078> :-(
<ActionParsnip> kudar: no idea, i always use apt-get from cli
<guiterb> who could built a platform of android
<DaSkreech> std07078: Can you give p_quarles that?
<std07078> give him what?
<DaSkreech> p_quarles: Shouldn't kde have it's own startup log wouldn't that provide some insight ?
<DaSkreech> std07078: The output of xrandr
<ActionParsnip> kudar: if you modify the menu, you could add kdesudo to the start of the command
<p_quarles> std07078: type xrandr in a terminal window
<anom01y> how can I use the usb floppy drive in my computer ? I have Kubuntu installed, and I get /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<std07078> even if i am under gnome right now?
<p_quarles> std07078: that will give us the general parameters of the X server as it's currently set up
<ActionParsnip> kudar: also make sure you do not have any other package apps open
<kudar> actionparsnip: any suggestions on things to do/update on first boot of clean copy?
<p_quarles> Gnome and KDE use the same X server, so yeah
<ActionParsnip> kudar: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kudar> actionparsnip: thanks bro
<std07078> http://paste.ubuntu.com/89597/
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: Is the first upgrade recommended ?
<JediatNight> Hi all
<JediatNight> why is that my kubuntu disto hangs all of a sudden?
<p_quarles> std07078: wow, I haven't seen that before . . .
<JediatNight> my caps lock led blinks when the OS hangs
<std07078> i hope that's for good
<JediatNight> I have a hp core2duo laptop with 2gb ram and nvidia geforce 8400 gs graphic card .
<guiterb> wow
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: can you help?
<std07078> if only i could update the drivers with envy or something but it's all messed up i cant see
<DaSkreech> JediatNight: check dmesg log when you come back up
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: i'd recommend a full upgrade after a clean install
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: Why not just a dist-upgrade ?
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: where is that log?
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: do you want me to post that log here?
<DaSkreech> JediatNight: /var/log
<p_quarles> std07078: no, I mean, it's just saying it can't give you any information -- I really wouldn't know where to go from there
<kudar> ActionParsnip: how do i install linux-backports-modules-intrepid from CLI?
<DaSkreech>  /var/log/mesages I think
<ActionParsnip> kudar: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<p_quarles> std07078: like DaSkreech said, though, there may be an error log in Kubuntu's directory somewhere that would be worth checking
<std07078> if that helps exactly the same happens on xfce desktop
<std07078> how can i access that log?
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: i opened that log
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: which is the section you're interested in?
<DaSkreech> std07078: ~/.xsession-errors
<DaSkreech> JediatNight: The part that says error
<DaSkreech> I have no idea what's causing it but that log should show at least a descent into panic
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: i found it
<JediatNight> shall i PM you?
<DaSkreech> Sweet
<kudar> actionparsnip: any reason why that package wouldn't be found?
<DaSkreech> pastebin from there and a few lines up to the end of the file
<ActionParsnip> kudar: yuo gotta run: sudo apt-get update
<DaSkreech> !tab | kudar This might help you
<ubottu> kudar This might help you: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ActionParsnip> kudar: so the system knows which server to install from
<JediatNight> Dec 19 21:57:02 home kernel: [96002.920359] lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1
<JediatNight> Dec 19 21:57:02 home kernel: [96002.920374] lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1
<JediatNight> Dec 19 21:57:02 home kernel: [96002.920384] lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1
<DaSkreech> JediatNight:
<DaSkreech> Nooo
<DaSkreech> pastebin it
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<JediatNight> sorry
<kudar> DaSkreech: thanks
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: done
<DaSkreech> Whats the URL ?
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/89601/
<DaSkreech> JediatNight: That's a lot. Whats on sdb1 ?
<JediatNight> oops sdb1 is ipod
<JediatNight> ill find the other error source
<JediatNight> sorry
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Look for errors around the time you had the crash
<DaSkreech> that helps
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: its weird that I didn't find the other error source
<JediatNight> the computer just hanged
<JediatNight> with no control over keyboard
<JediatNight> and the scree was locked
<DaSkreech> JediatNight: There are loads of things that can cause that. Do you have another computer in the house?
<JediatNight> caps lock was blinking
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: I have only a laptop
<DaSkreech> caps lock blinking isn't a good sign
<DaSkreech> JediatNight: As in the laptop froze or you have another laptop ?
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: I dont seem to trace the error. Could it be due to a display driver?
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: or any hardware conflict such as interrupts?
<DaSkreech> Well the caps lock blinking sounds lower level but yeah a bad display driver migh be able to cause that
<JediatNight> DaSkreech:  the laptop froze
<guiterb> all
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: i have a nvidia driver for 8400 gs
<guiterb> who can built a platform of android?
<guiterb> on the kubuntu
<DaSkreech> JediatNight: swap it out with a nv driver for a few days and see if it still happens
<DaSkreech> Does this happen often ?
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: i had a generic driver earlier . It was stable
<DaSkreech> guiterb: Anyone I would suppsoe
<guiterb> i'm new
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: but it diddnt have hardware acceleration
<DaSkreech> JediatNight: Only started happening since the new video driver ?
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: yes after i installed the nvidia driver
<DaSkreech> JediatNight: That's your culprit find a newer one (or an older one if you have the latest) or look into an open source one
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: yeah, i have version 173 or 177 . I'll try to find an old driver if that helps
<JediatNight> or find a free driver as you suggested
<DaSkreech> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DaSkreech> guiterb: ^^^^
<ben> um
<ben> question about Konsole
<ben> after running "sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9"
<ben> i'm asked for my password, but I can't type anything
<jedix> it doesn't show you typing, but it does enter text
<jedix> just type it and hit enter
<DaSkreech> ben: Your password is not shown for obvious reasons
<DaSkreech> Trust your keyboard to do the right thing when you hit the keys
<ActionParsnip> ben: the password isnt shown for extra security, just fly with it
<ben> oh
<ben> ok
<ben> thanks
<ben> whaaaat
<acron17> hi there. if a problem with enabling SHMConfig...
<ben> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<acron17> i use the unstable (alpha i think) version of ubuntu jaunty, as it fits much better for my macbook as the stable version
<ben> oh, i see
<ben> the command uses aptitude,
<ben> i use adept
<ben> but
<acron17> thing is, that i activated shmconfig as described in the ubuntu docs in a shmconfig.fdi file
<ben> when i say adept instead it tells me there's no adept command
<[Relic]> Hello :)
 * [Relic] puts some police crime scene tape around then proceeds to murder flash
<acron17> that worked in intrepid but it doesn't work in jaunty... any hints?
<ActionParsnip> acron17: jaunty isnt supported here
<p_quarles> acron17: ask in the Ubuntu development channel -- #ubuntu+1 or something
<acron17> p_quarles: ok, thanks. i'll try it over there...
<DaSkreech> ben: close adept
<DaSkreech> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<jonathan> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ActionParsnip> oooh, mental note that one
<xxuriahxx> need help with amarok 2 (linux)  - im looking for the button or command that actually syncs the ipod or media device - where is it or how do i sync
<ActionParsnip> xxuriahxx: /j #amarok.neon
<ActionParsnip> xxuriahxx: dont ask in both channels
<xxuriahxx> sorry
<btoogood> hi there all, hey i have registered with linuz counter and ubuntu counter just wondering how do I put the certificates in my signature in Kontact
<DaSkreech> btoogood: You should have a signatures section of Kmail you can just put the codes there
<btoogood> DaSkreech: ok as when i went and tested it out it just had the html code in there no picture
<DaSkreech> Maybe you need to send HTML e-mails
<SudoKing> dpkg/apt-get isn't working for me I tried to purge, reinstall, and remove a package but I always get "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<amelie> hi
<amelie> i need help again
<amelie> i lost sound in ubuntu
<amelie> tried alsaconfig; doesn't work
<amelie> asoundconf ... it doesn't find my soundcard :(
<amelie> any ideas?
<[Relic]> is the card showing up in the system data?
<amelie> no
<amelie> i tried asoundconf list
<amelie> it doesn't show
<amelie> the alsmixer is lost
<amelie> :(
<DaSkreech> hi emma
<CoJaBo-Eee> What do I need to do to connect to a wireless network?
<JediatNight> CoJaBo-Eee:  Do you have knetworkmanager installed?
<emma> hi there :)
<CoJaBo-Eee> JediatNight: Yes, but it does not even acknowledge it is trying to connect.
<JediatNight> if you open it do the following things
<JediatNight> knetworkmanager->New connection->Wlan0
<JediatNight> you'll see a list of wlan's in a textbox
<JediatNight> select the one you want, enter the encryption details (wep /wpa)
<JediatNight> and you're all set
<CoJaBo-Eee> JediatNight: When I click Connect and save, nothing happens. What does that mean?
<JediatNight> I had the same problem too. it could that the signal is weak and you aren't connected
<JediatNight> Did you try connecting at different locations?
<JediatNight> or changing the parameters of your Wlan signal?
<CoJaBo-Eee> This computer (sitting next to the one that wont connect) has full signal.
<El_Boss> CoJabo-Eee let me ask you something, do you have the correct drive of your hardware?
<CoJaBo-Eee> How to I tell?
<JediatNight> are you sure your wlan card is detected? normally kubuntu supports most wlan cards
<CoJaBo-Eee> It shows that there is a card, wlan0
<El_Boss> no, srry, you are not right
<El_Boss> try using iwconfig
<El_Boss> on the console
<El_Boss> tell me if there appear some info about conexion in wlan0
<CoJaBo-Eee> wlan0 is listed
<JediatNight> type ifconfig in konsole and do you see your wlan0 card?
<El_Boss> roger, ok
<Psycho_Sonic> i have a question about WPA for my wifi
<Psycho_Sonic> in particular, about finding my hex key
<Psycho_Sonic> when i put in the command for the hex key, my SSID has spaces
<El_Boss> first of all, srry by my english, i am not an english native speaker, so be patient please
<Psycho_Sonic> so it thinks the second word of the ssid is the password
<Psycho_Sonic> what do i do?
<El_Boss> what network manager are you using?
<Psycho_Sonic> none
<El_Boss> knetwork manager?
<Psycho_Sonic> i turned it off
<Psycho_Sonic> yeah, but i turned it off
<El_Boss> oh, ok
<Psycho_Sonic> i'm using this tutorial
<Psycho_Sonic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<Psycho_Sonic> they told me to turn it off
<El_Boss> you need to uninstall it, and try installing wicd
<El_Boss> it really worked for me
<Psycho_Sonic> uninstall what?
<El_Boss> knetwork manager has a lot of problems
<Psycho_Sonic> oh
<Psycho_Sonic> i see
<El_Boss> knetwork manager
<Psycho_Sonic> install wicd instead?
<CoJaBo-Eee> JediatNight: Now what?
<El_Boss> and, even if u deactivate it, you need to install another one
<Psycho_Sonic> ok
<Psycho_Sonic> looking up wicd now...
<El_Boss> with wicd i already solved all the problems in wifi
<Psycho_Sonic> well
<Psycho_Sonic> the problem is that my card isn't officially supported
<JediatNight> CoJaBo-Eee: what happens whenyou click connect and save? did it try to connect ? was there any activity?
<Psycho_Sonic> the wiki says i'm screwed
<El_Boss> hahaha
<CoJaBo-Eee> JediatNight: Dialog closes, then nothing.
<Psycho_Sonic> but there's a thread of stuff to do that'll fix it
<Psycho_Sonic> um, what name do i look up for wicd?
<Psycho_Sonic> it isn't showing up
<El_Boss> if you put the following comand in console: "wpasupplicant", do you have any result?
<El_Boss> you need an special repository
<Psycho_Sonic> command not found
<El_Boss> let me check it out
<JediatNight> CoJaBo-Eee:  Did you try to connect in some other location?
<CoJaBo-Eee> What do you mean?
<JediatNight> CoJaBo-Eee:  It could be due to interference
<El_Boss> roger
<CoJaBo-Eee> JediatNight: I am very close to the router.
<JediatNight> CoJaBo-Eee: Go far away .. like 20 meters
<JediatNight> and try connecting again
<Psycho_Sonic> el boss, do I have to add a Third-Party link?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Router is in another room, this computer sitting next to the one that won't connect has full signal.
<Psycho_Sonic> actually
<Psycho_Sonic> it'd be easier if someone answered my first question:
<JediatNight> CoJaBo-Eee:  is it a laptop or a tower?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Laptop
<Psycho_Sonic> wpa_passphrase tries to find my hex key
<Psycho_Sonic> but my SSID has multiple words and it thinks the second word is the passphrase
<Psycho_Sonic> what do i do?
<JediatNight> CoJaBo-Eee:  I faced the same issue as well
<CoJaBo-Eee> Any way to fix it?
<JediatNight> i didn't have an explanation . It could be due to wlan parameters
<JediatNight> Do you know how to confure your router?
<JediatNight> probably you can change a few parameters of your wlan
<El_Boss> Psyco, what u are having is a problem in the way that your router is checking your identity
<El_Boss> first of all, change the parameters in the router to check paraprase
<El_Boss> let me check in my router to tell you
<Psycho_Sonic> crap
<Adola> Anyone konw about the problem with Kopete and AMaroK 2's now playing plugin?
<Psycho_Sonic> thanks a lot for your help, but i have to go
<Psycho_Sonic> sorry
<Psycho_Sonic> thank you though
<Psycho_Sonic> alrighty, see ya guys
<CoJaBo-Eee> JediatNight: I have another router I can try...
<DaSkreech> Adola: Kopete needs to update the plugin for Amarok 2
<Adola> DaSkreech.  I believe you've seen me ask this problem 3 days in a row :D
<JediatNight> DaSkreech: what could be the problem ? please see the messages of CoJaBo-Eee . He is unable to connect to his router
<arrrghhh> how do i edit the menus in kde4?
<arrrghhh> my firefox link isn't workin.
<DaSkreech> kmenuedit
<DaSkreech> Adola: and have you asked #kopete yet ?
<Adola> Yes...That room is dead.
<Adola> Long dead.
<CoJaBo-Eee> This computer can see the other router, but it does not show up at all on the other one.
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, brilliant.  i'm assuming that's one of those things they haven't integrated into the kde4 gui yet?
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: Right click the menu -> edit
<arrrghhh> when i right click the menu it selects it like i'm left-clicking it...
<arrrghhh> 4.2's out janurary right?
<DaSkreech> Ys
<CoJaBo-Eee> Any other ideas?
<arrrghhh> but i can't right click on menus like you describe.
<DaSkreech> are there differencs between the two?
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: The main Kmenu? You can't right click on it?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Knetworkmanager is printing out a lot of "WirelessSecurity::getEnabled false (null)", does that mean anything?
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, on the blue arrow?  i'm not using 3.5.10 or whatever they stopped at.
<DaSkreech> The Blue K
<CoJaBo-Eee> JediatNight , DaSkreech Any ideas?
<arrrghhh> i do get a menu when i click on the blue arrow, but it doesn't have a menu edit at all.
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee:  are there differencs between the two?
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: maybe it's just mine :)
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: What 2?
<JediatNight> CoJaBo-Eee: Did you try any other wlan client besides knetworkmanager?
<CoJaBo-Eee> No.
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: The two machines
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: This one is an EeePC with a ra-something wifi card, the other is a Dell not sure of the card.
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: has it ever seen a wifi router?
<CoJaBo-Eee> The dell is not able to see my main network or the test network (all default settings). The EeePC sees the test network and is connected to the main.
<DaSkreech> !wifi | CoJaBo-Eee
<ubottu> CoJaBo-Eee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: Where do I start there?
<JediatNight> CoJaBo-Eee: Probably you can try with your other router.
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: ugh someone dumped the kubuntu pages so they are blank
<CoJaBo-Eee> Neither router is seen by the Dell
<CoJaBo-Eee> lspci lists the card as a Broadcom BCM4311.
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: Ah ok hold
<DaSkreech> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: ^^^^
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is that suppossed to be blank? o_O
<Psycho_Sonic> um
<Psycho_Sonic> i need a bit of help with my ethernet
<Psycho_Sonic> my wired worked
<Psycho_Sonic> my wifi didn't
<Psycho_Sonic> i followed a faq
<Psycho_Sonic> which i'll show in a minute
<Psycho_Sonic> and now my wifi doesn't work
<Psycho_Sonic> err
<Psycho_Sonic> i mean my wired doesn't work now
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: Blank page?
<DaSkreech> What's going on with the wiki?
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DaSkreech> !broadcom is Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Psycho_Sonic> i followed this thread
<Psycho_Sonic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<Psycho_Sonic> i edited the /etc/network/installation
<Psycho_Sonic> to have WPA
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: Does the Wifi work ?
<Psycho_Sonic> no
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: Latest version in wiki is Hardy, the dell is running Intrepid. Is that going to mess anything up?
<DaSkreech> Shoudln't
<Psycho_Sonic> err
<Psycho_Sonic> i mean i edited
<DaSkreech> py
<Psycho_Sonic> i edited /etc/network/interfaces
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: at what point did everything stop working and can you pastebin the last file you changed?
<Psycho_Sonic> last file was...
<Psycho_Sonic> pastebin?
<mister-tea> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Psycho_Sonic> pastebin?
<Psycho_Sonic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/89679/
<Psycho_Sonic> also
<Psycho_Sonic> it told me to restart the network using
<Psycho_Sonic> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Psycho_Sonic> but it didn't do it
<Psycho_Sonic> after that i tried to reconnect my wire and i haven't been able to connect since
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: I don't get what it is trying to tell me. It says it is deprecated since it is already included, doesn't that mean it should already work?
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: A) you were suppsoed to replace the parts that say <your essid here> with your essid and second you took out the parts that describe your wired network
<DaSkreech> open /etc/network/interfaces~ and save it as /etc/network/interfaces and then restart networking and tell me if it comes back
<Adola> Any one tried using Webcam with Kopete?
<Psycho_Sonic> err
<Psycho_Sonic> ok
<Psycho_Sonic> but
<Psycho_Sonic> that's just the example file, i did use that one
<Psycho_Sonic> i mean
<Psycho_Sonic> i did edit it correctly
<Psycho_Sonic> brb, i
<Psycho_Sonic> i'll check it out
<CoJaBo-Eee> Adola: The one on this computer was detected by it fine.
<Psycho_Sonic> before that was
<Adola> Well, I don't have a webcam.  I just want to view
<microchip420> how do i look up system specs in the terminal?
<Psycho_Sonic> auto lo
<Psycho_Sonic> iface lo inet loopback
<microchip420> ?
<microchip420> how do i look up system specs in the terminal, any one know?
<DaSkreech> Adola: Broken in KDE4 it's probably simple to fix if it's anything like KDe3 you can volunteer to patch it if you like
<Adola> Um...How?
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: where is eth0 ?
<mister-tea> microchip420: depends on what specs your looking for
<microchip420> cpu tower specs
<DaSkreech> mister-tea: lshw it's a lot of info you may want to export it to HTML
<Psycho_Sonic> um... there isn't one
<Psycho_Sonic> >_>
<microchip420> nm i got it now :)
<mister-tea> i know he doesn't
<Psycho_Sonic> i don't think i erased it...
<microchip420> ty shoxy
<DaSkreech> Adola: grab the code it's in the webcam.c file
<DaSkreech> Psycho_Sonic: auto eth0
<microchip420> peace everybody -- and remember, save money for a rainy day!!
<Adola> I'm not very experience with coding...
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: Any ideas?
<B-Niz> um
<B-Niz> skreech?
<DaSkreech> Hi
<B-Niz> sorry
<B-Niz> psycho here
<B-Niz> psycho_sonic
<B-Niz> bloody hell
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: You have a wireless card in the dell right? I mean you can see the wireless card?
<DaSkreech> B-Niz: Whats up?
<B-Niz> besides auto eth0
<B-Niz> do I add anything else?
<DaSkreech> B-Niz: Wired works now?
<B-Niz> nope
<DaSkreech> Even after restarting the network ?
<B-Niz> oh
<B-Niz> >_>
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: Wireless card shows up in iwconfig and knetworkmanager as device wlan0. lspci tells me the card is a Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01).
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: Ah ok sweet. What encryption do you have on the network ?
<CoJaBo-Eee> WPA on main, none at all on test router. Neither show up.
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: what does iwlist wlan0 scan say ?
<DaSkreech> Psych0_Sonic: how goes?
<Psych0_Sonic> nope
<Psych0_Sonic> :/
<DaSkreech> no wired?
<Psych0_Sonic> nope
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: No scan results
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: Did you flick the hardware switch ?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Its on, and hasn't been touched since shutting down Vista where it worked.
<DaSkreech> Psych0_Sonic: you don't see it when you type ipconfig ?
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: is it visible when you type iwconfig ?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Its listed as wlan0
<Psych0_Sonic> um
<Psych0_Sonic> ipconfig just lists this comp's info
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: ok that's good
<Psych0_Sonic> ipconfig isn't showing that computer's status...
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<Psych0_Sonic> um
<Psych0_Sonic> hello?
<DaSkreech> Hi
<Psych0_Sonic> sorry
<Psych0_Sonic> yeah, i still have no wired
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: try sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning  ?
<DaSkreech> Psych0_Sonic: sudo ifconfig -a ?
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: Different error "Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down"
<DaSkreech> Down eh?
<DaSkreech> sudo ifup wlan0
<Psych0_Sonic> ok, i've got info on my wired and wireless
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<DaSkreech> Psych0_Sonic: sudo ifup eth0 && sudo dhclient
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: Do you see wlan0 when you do ifconfig ?
<CoJaBo-Eee> No, only in iwconfig
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> is it there when you do sudo ifconfig -a ?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Yes.
<DaSkreech> and you can't do a sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<Psych0_Sonic> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Psych0_Sonic> THANK YOU
<Psych0_Sonic> I LOVE YOU
<DaSkreech> Yes yes send flowers
<DaSkreech> :)
<Psych0_Sonic> ok, one question
<Psych0_Sonic> wireless still ain't working
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<Psych0_Sonic> i followed the thread for my specific card step-by-step
<DaSkreech> Woah
<Psych0_Sonic> but when i followed the command to restart my network
<DaSkreech> Psych0_Sonic: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces as it is now
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: It seems as if your card is there. Just missing ... something
<Psych0_Sonic> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Psych0_Sonic>  it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/89695/
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: Any other ideas?
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: Not off the top of my head.
<Psych0_Sonic> also
<DaSkreech> Psych0_Sonic: what does iwconfig say ?
<Psych0_Sonic> here's paste.ubuntu.com/89698/
<DaSkreech> and does it turn up in ifconfig ?
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: Can You tell me if iwconfig shows your IP on the eee pc ?
<Psych0_Sonic> paste.ubuntu.com/89700/
<Psych0_Sonic> any ideas?
<Psych0_Sonic> i've gotta get goin
<DarkriftX> anyone know if the webapp that they use for ubuntu brainstorm is available?
<DarkriftX> im looking to do something very similar
<DaSkreech> Psych0_Sonic: so it exists but is only owrking on ipv6 ?
<Psych0_Sonic> yeah
<Psych0_Sonic> but that's what the network's on, so it should be fine
<DaSkreech> Psych0_Sonic: Woah where is it getting that 169 from?
<Psych0_Sonic> i have no idea...
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: iwconfig shows ssid, access point, etc, but no ip
<Psych0_Sonic> the mask is wrong too
<DaSkreech> that would probably be why it's not working
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: Ok thanks
<Psych0_Sonic> what caused it?
<DaSkreech> It's all wrong
<DaSkreech> Don't know
<Psych0_Sonic> crap
<Psych0_Sonic> oh well
<Psych0_Sonic> thanks
<Psych0_Sonic> i g2g now
<Psych0_Sonic> thanks a bunch for your helpl
<Psych0_Sonic> cya round
<DaSkreech> sudo ifconfig wlan0:avahi ip netmask mask would work
<DaSkreech> should at least
<Psych0_Sonic> alrighty, cool
<Psych0_Sonic> cya
<DaSkreech> bye
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: I dont even know if I should go on the assumption that your card works fine. I'm not that experinced with Wifi network setups
<DaSkreech> hi guest
<DaSkreech> bah
<DaSkreech> hi guiterb
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: Neither am I :/
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: use a wired link for right now but you can ask here again when it's more busy (tomorrow isn't bad The day after is even better)
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> Is 8.10 finally stable
<tacosarecool> And kde4
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: Ethernet does not work either...?
<DaSkreech> Wot?
<DaSkreech> You never mentioned that
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: wot?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Didn't try it before.
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: You get nothing from it?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Same problem in knetworkmanager, add the config, click connect, nothing happens.
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: bah what does ifconfig say?
<DaSkreech> It's DHCP ?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Static IP
<tacosarecool> That could be a problem
<tacosarecool> There could be a ip conflicting
<DaSkreech> Oh no there is a bug with knetworkmanager for static ips
<tacosarecool> oh ok
<DaSkreech> just kill knetworkmanager and set it manually
<CoJaBo-Eee> What do i do?
<DaSkreech> sudo ifconfig eth0 ipaddress netmask 255.etc
<CoJaBo-Eee> Not sure the correct syntax
<DaSkreech> sudo ifconfig <name of card> <ip address that you want> netmask <the netmask you want>
<tacosarecool> Ok
<tacosarecool> I'm going to burn a new cd
<tacosarecool> And go into ubuntu again then I'll get kubuntu
<tacosarecool> On top
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: what did you mean is it stable?
<tacosarecool> Sorry I think I found a fix
<tacosarecool> I just need to not install flgrx and not install xserver-xgl
<tacosarecool> Wait
<tacosarecool> In kde4
 * DaSkreech shivers at xgl
<tacosarecool> Can you not install as much programs
<tacosarecool> it's says like
<tacosarecool> I can't install as much programs under kde4 as I could gnome
<tacosarecool> Like .bins
<tacosarecool> I couldn't just open them
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> You don't open bins
<tacosarecool> And it said permission denied under kde4
<tacosarecool> but in gnome it worked fine
<DaSkreech> What was the bin?
<tacosarecool> twitair desktop
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: does that make sense?
<liz_> Hi all, I'm in the third-party software of adept settings and was wondering if the repository "... hardy partner (Source Code)" should also be selected???
 * DaSkreech shrugs. There is no reason for it not to work under KDE if you have a problem ask here
<DaSkreech> liz_: If you like as far as I know the only thing in there is Opera
<tacosarecool> Ok well I'm going to reinstall
<tacosarecool> Wait does kde4 not like gnome?
<DaSkreech> It's software
<DaSkreech> it doesn't like or not like anything
<tacosarecool> Ok
<tacosarecool> now to find a disc
<liz_> DaSKreech: ok, was just wondering if I should since I had already selected "... hardy partner" thought maybe they were co-dependent
<DaSkreech> liz_: Oh I see. No they are now
<DaSkreech> not
<DaSkreech> liz_: One holds binaries one holds the source code if available
<DaSkreech> If you don't need the source code for those applications then you don't need the Source repository
<liz_> DaSKreech: Alright, thanks :)
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: Not working, not sure what else to do.
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee:
<DaSkreech> What do you mean not working
<CoJaBo-Eee> It responds to ping from this computer, but cannot connect or oing anything else.
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: can you ping the router?
<CoJaBo-Eee> No
<CoJaBo-Eee> Mask might not be set, not sure how to set it.
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: what did you use?
<ubuntu> k
<CoJaBo-Eee> ifconfig eth0 add [ip] worked last time I had to manually connect
<guiterb> all
<guiterb> how to install the arm-linux-gcc?
<tacosarecool> Hooray found a disc
<guiterb> who can tell me ?
<liz_> Is there a difference between the synaptic package manager and adept???
<tacosarecool> You've got to be kidding me!
<DaSkreech> liz_: one is for gnome one is for kde
<tacosarecool> And you can install kde on top of gnome
<tacosarecool> also
<DaSkreech> beside
<CoJaBo-Eee> Am I missing something?
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: Umm ok what's the router you are using?
<liz_> tacosarecool: so they should have the same packages, no?
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: I'm guessing the netmask :)
<DaSkreech> liz_: They do
<liz_> thanks
<npurciful> I am having a issue with video. I installed intrepid and did like 206 updates and the left side of my screen is cut off. i have tried everything i can think of inc;uding a new xorg.conf
<tacosarecool> woot blank cd
<npurciful> now i do know the update had to be in the last week because i had another install do just the same thing
<tacosarecool> You know the day ubuntu came out I was able to find a fast server the severe storm labs
<DaSkreech> npurciful: How wide is your screen?
<npurciful> 32, 1366x768
<tacosarecool> I already have the iso download
<tacosarecool> ed
<CoJaBo-Eee> Somehow it works now.
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: ok you are using ipv4 right ?
<npurciful> it is fine with 720p but i have had it at 1366x768 for about 1.5 years
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: o_O
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee:  You can ping your rouer now?
<npurciful> i am missing like 70 pixels on the left
<trhgekj> DaSkreech: Yes
<DaSkreech> trhgekj:
<DaSkreech> And get on the net it seems
<CoJaBo-Dell> Yes, at least I can try to update stuff now...
<npurciful> is the a list of recent updates that maybe i can try to figure out which it was. launchpad and google didnt seem to find anything
<npurciful> s/the/there
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Dell: :-) yOu can ask in here when there are more people on to get wireless up It shoudln't be that hard with someone familar with wifi
<DaSkreech> npurciful: I'm figuring it was an X update
<npurciful> yeap
<npurciful> i am going to dpkg.log and checking changelogs
<DaSkreech> Is there a backup of your xorg.conf file ?
<DaSkreech> pl
<DaSkreech> ok
<npurciful> it is the one created from nvidia-xconfig, nothing special always worked, until this update
<npurciful> just reinstalled, install nvidia driver, everything was good, reboot install updates, reboot, screen is cutoff
<tacosarecool> Ok it's burning
<tacosarecool> I think I'm going to defrag before I reinstall
<npurciful> it is definintly the xserver kdm is cutoff too
<npurciful> defrag?
<tacosarecool> Because I'm dual booting
<npurciful> ah
<tacosarecool> So it's best to defrag
<tacosarecool> Before doing a repartition
<npurciful> iwasnt thinking, i just run kubuntu
<npurciful> and vm windows
<npurciful> okay well on dec 2 libx11-data was updated, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-updates/x11/libx11-data
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: Looks like theres some network stuff listed in updates, maybe that will help something.
<npurciful> and it is also list in intrepid-updates
 * CoJaBo-Eee will have to try it again tomorrow...
<justyb11> npurciful: Do you have the nvidia-settings util?
<npurciful> yes
<justyb11> npurciful: Have you try that tool?
<npurciful> yes
<npurciful> how do you revert packages
<npurciful> dpkg -i <pkg>
<justyb11> npurciful: What driver are you using?
<npurciful> i have tried 173, 177, 180.16 all same result
<npurciful> it isnt the driver the xscreen is off the screen too
<justyb11> It sounds a lot like your xorg.conf
<npurciful> deleted and recreated it
<npurciful> it does it from a livecd too
<npurciful> if do all updates
<npurciful> brb
<npurciful> err, that didnt work
<npurciful> okay my screen look like you shifted it 70pixel left
<npurciful> left side cutoff and the rightside is a black bar
<JediatNight> Sweet , My phantom comics download is complete :)
<npurciful> thanks for all that helped me i did figure it out
<npurciful> it turns out the my monitor autocallibration was off
<npurciful> so it shifted the screen, i had just done a bunch of update and blamed that.
<liz_> hello all, does anyone know if I have to install the virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-386 along with virtualbox-ose???
<awad> hi there
<guiterb> hi
<colin_> hello also
<AzAel> er who knows how to enable multi user sound in intrepid
<awad> there is a problem with the rear speaker ... it is work only with windows ... and i tried to play it on kubuntu ..and i couldn't ???????
<AzAel> or even better have sound output switch between active users
<awad> AzAel can u explain plz /
<ben> um
<ben> i'm having a problem with wifi
<ben> can anyone help?
<desu> awad: open a terminal and run "alsamixer -c 0"
<desu> try muting/unmuting and changing the states of various channels
<desu> ben: what seems to be the problem?
<liekzomg> can you still encrypt root partition on install with live cd or do i need to get alternate / netinstall what ever it's called?
<hyper_ch> liekzomg: alternate
<liekzomg> thanks hyper
<hyper_ch> liekzomg: need a howto?
<liekzomg> isn't it just an option?
<hyper_ch> it's a bit more complicated if you want to manually set partitions and not have it setup automatically
<liekzomg> aah would be awesome of you to link me
<hyper_ch> liekzomg: http://www.howtoforge.com/encrypting-the-system-manually-upon-installation-ubuntu8.04
<hyper_ch> liekzomg: and you might find this interesting also: http://www.howtoforge.com/automatically-unlock-luks-encrypted-drives-with-a-keyfile
<hyper_ch> liekzomg: and eventually also this: http://www.howtoforge.com/unlock-a-luks-encrypted-root-partition-via-ssh-on-ubuntu
<liekzomg> thanks hyper, you're a champ
<hyper_ch> liekzomg: just three howtos by me ;)
<ben> k, i'm back
<ben> that was strange
<ben> anyway
<ben> my card is officially unsupported
<ben> but according to this thread
<ben> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<ben> i can get it working
<ben> i've gotten the card recognized
<ben> but it still won't let me connect to wpa
<hyper_ch> ben: you could try WICD as network manager if there is a problem
<ben> i am
<hyper_ch> ^^
<ben> whenever i try to connect the wireless
<ben> it says This network requires encryption to be enabled
<ben> wat
<ben> and now...
<ben> when i run ifconfig, my wap0 isn't there...
<AzAel> well to explain i finally updated to intrepid and set up a login for my wife with the view of switching as either of us used needed
<AzAel> how ever if she logs in after i do i loose sound
<AzAel> and she gets it
<AzAel> im guessing its either a quirk of kde4/phonon or device permissions
<AzAel> no one?
<Firefishe> AzAel:  What was your question?
<ben> i have a quick question bout kde
<ben> where's power management?
<AzAel> i loose sound if some one else logs in whilst i am
<ben> i'm on a laptop, so it's pretty handy
<ben> the battery icon was there before, but once i updated it left
<AzAel> Firefishe: i lose sound but sound on there vtty works fine
<Firefishe> AzAel:  Hmm.  Sounds like the other login is taking over the sound system from your own.
<AzAel> Firefishe: im guessing it a permissions issue, ie they arent sharing nice
<AzAel> this is a recent upgrade to 8.10 so im a little lost because of al the back end changes
<Firefishe> AzAel:  You might try putting both users in one group specifically for sound
<AzAel> true that
<AzAel> Firefishe: No luck ill log out and back in again
<Firefishe> AzAel:  I usually use a gui-based app for wep/wpa config.  I am not familiar with the cli for wpa yet
<ben> um
<AzAel> Firefishe: that would be ben you want to direct that too
<AzAel> :P
<ben> do you know how i can access power management?
<Firefishe> AzAel:  Sorry, it's late, and I'm tired ;)
<AzAel> Firefishe: all good
<AzAel> brb
<AzAel> Firefishe: sweet all working now thank you add both users to the audio group
<zixelex> what everybody recomend kde3 or kde4
<hoe_ax> yes
<Firefishe> zixelex:  kde 3 for stability, robustness, and being able to modify your settings the way you want.  KDE 4.1.x is still a bit unfinished, although the polish is nice ;).  I'm using 8.10, and am probablly going to have to cmake-build the entire kde suite from svn.
<Firefishe> zixelex:  keeping it out of mainline kubuntu is, imho, just a crime ;)
<zixelex> Im just install kubuntu kde4
<Firefishe> While I'm on that subject, does anybody know if someone has backported kde3 for kubuntu?
<chestnut> Hi! I'm looking for the folderview plasma applet -- which package do I have to install? (I thought kdeplasma-addons, but that seems to have been wrong)
<chestnut> Got it - it was kdebase-plasma. Sorry for bothering you all!
<RurouniJones> Anyone managed to successfully copy a PSX CD with K3b? If I try normal copy it errors on reading a track. If I use clone mode then the emulator cannot read the iso file.
<RurouniJones> nvm, found an answer by the looks of it
<RurouniJones> PSXIM appears to be the anwer to backing up PSX games if anyone else was wondering. you can find posts about it on the ubuntu forums, there is a GUI version as well
<runlevelten> It would be really nice if the default interactive shell and the one used to interpret commands were the same. :(
<Andale> hello at everyone... I have bought a internet key huawey E169. Kubuntu allow me to connect with him only GSM or GPRS. I would like to connect with UMTS or HSDPA. What must I do?
<kalel> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<leafw> I have a problem I don't understand: thinkpad T60p with ATI FireGL V5250. fglrx is installed and not blacklisted, and setup as the driver in xorg.conf. But fglrx is not listed in lsmod! And glrxinfo says "Mesa, Indirect". But glxgears run at 400 FPS! I don't get it: is fglrx running or not? lsmod indicates that it isn't ... since ist's not loaded.
<leafw> and then. sudo modprobe fglrx says: "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx"
<leafw> but /var/log/Xorg.0.log says it's fine! I really, really, don't understand what is going on.
<tue> leafw: does fglrxinfo give an error?
<tue> leafw: is it a problem that begun when you upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10?
<ebowyer> not the dredded 8.10
<tue> ebowyer: i actually kind of like the new features in 8.10 :-). powermanagement is much better. but it totally broke fglrx for me.
<leafw> tue: fglrxinfo does not give an error, but reports Mesa GLX Indirect
<leafw> tue: yes, the problem goes back to when I upgraded to 8.10
<leafw> tue: sorry, no, I mean from 7.10 to 8.04
<leafw> tue: I am running 8.04
<tue> leafw: well, have you tried to purge everything that has to do with fglrx, run dpgk --reconfigure xorg and then reinstalling fglrx, run aticonfig --initial?
<kalel> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tue> (this was what did it for me. i have an ati x1300 and that seems to be the best way to treat problems)
<leafw> tue: yes, I have done similar incantations
<leafw> tue: I think I am going to install the driver from ati webpage, after emoving all ubuntu-related fglrx drivers.
<leafw> tue: thanks in any case.
<tue> leafw: hm. im really not an expert in anytihng but the x1300. and the only reason i got it to work was because kubuntu got to the point where it could do it more or less automatically.
<tue> leafw: have you tried to search for your graphics card on forums and see if it works for others?
<tue> leafw: graphic cards with propriatary drivers can be as frustrating as wireless on gentoo :-D .
<Newbz> Any linux wizards up?
<elwood> tue: have you got an x1300?
<Newbz> Both my linux installs have just started haveing issues with lag connecting to any DNS name.  No problems with pinging by number.
<elwood> Newbz: change dns server :)
<Newbz> It does not happen under windows.
<elwood> Newbz: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<Newbz> If I ping google.com There will be a 5 second lag between it does the ping, the time is normal.  I can ping by number and the ping does not have this lag.  Also if I ping localhost it does it without lagging.  My etc/resolv.conf only listed my router.  I removed it and it was still the same.
<tue> elwood: yah.
<elwood> Newbz: try setting opendns
<Newbz> Duh trying this on gnome atm.  Can I just put opendns addresses into /etc/resolv.conf?
<elwood> Newbz: yes, but you can also use  wicd
<Newbz> elwood:  Sorry about the time that took.  Not familar with gnome defaulted to doing it in bash.  Anyways yes that solved my issue completely.  Can you tell me why this might be happening?
<elwood> Newbz: well i suppose it's not an OS fault, i do the same because my provider's dns server are shitty
<sourcemaker> how can I compose html mails with inline pictures in KMAIL?
<Newbz> Elwood:  I am not sure I understand why OS should matter for DNS retrieval though.  My windows systems are not having problems useing my providers DNS.
<elwood> Newbz: uhm, no idea, i'm not an expert
<Newbz> Elwood:  Thanks for your time.  Going to try to put the settings into my router and see if it propogates through my network.
<simca_x> Hello everyone. Im updated to kde 4.2b2 and it seems that compiz-kde depends to libplasma2 (4.1.3), but that conflicts with libplasma3 (4.2b2). How can i use compiz-kde instead of kwin (kwin is much slower here)?
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gosia> hi how can i install yo frankie on amd64 kernel?
<dbeaver> hi
<Texas89> anyone up
<fleetcommand> up? it's afternoon here ;)
<cuznt> maybe
<Texas89> its 6 30 am here
<Texas89> mind keepin me companyy
<Texas89> hi roooz
<Texas89> anyone wanna talk
<mrksbrd> Texas89: not a general chat channel, only for tech issues with kubuntu software
<Mamarok> !ot | Texas89:
<ubottu> Texas89:: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ps> hi, im using ubuntu intrepid and i want to install kde4 from repositories, can someone help me?
<Taladan_> ps: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<leonard> lut
<leafw> tue: I solved my graphics card problem ... bu upgrading to 8.10. But this time, since my disk was safely partitioned with a separate home, I did a complete reinstallation of ubuntu onto the root partition. Works great!
<cuznt> this is great my linux dc++ shows the usage and bandwidth of my ktorrent...
<cuznt> nice leafw.
<cuznt> sometimes magic just happens in front of you
<leafw> cuznt: always have a separate home partition ... saved the day so many times.
<cuznt> i have 2 hard drive
<cuznt> and a spare kde installed on the 2nd
<cuznt> ;)
<leafw> cuznt: I keep yet another partition with ubuntu-64bit in it ... all sorts of magic.
<leafw> cheers!
<cuznt> next processor is gonna be 64
<cuznt> peas leaf
<tue> leafw: hehe, exactly my experience with fglrx, the problem is suddenly fixed and one have no idea what caused it or what solved it :-)
<LetsGo67> How do I play iTunes FairPlay media in Ubuntu?
<guney> hello
<dereine> hi
<dereine> doesn anyone know how to let look the gtk fonts like the nice kde fonts?
<jussi01> dereine: system settings - appearance - gtk styles and fonts ;)
<dereine> sure but the fonts does't look the same
<dereine> there is no antitialsing on gtk fonts
<kalel_> ciao
<kalel_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ps> adept cant find all packages
<ps> some help?
<cactux> Hello, I have no sound anymore. Everything was fine until yesterday, sound disappeared. Kubuntu 8.04. Restarting session or PC does not bring it back.
<cactux> How can I investigate the problem? I tried KMix
<dhmitri> i need some help too
<dhmitri> i want install zsnes emulator, but i cant do nasm work
<pronoy> !pulseaudio | cactux
<ubottu> cactux: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<cactux> I think I was using ALSA
<pronoy> cactux: i think you should check it out
<cactux> ok, pulseaudio may solve the problem, but I would like toi understand where it comes from
<cactux> sound was working
<cactux> With Linux, it should be possible to find out where is the problem, first. Am I right ?
<cactux> I prefer to avoid this path which consists in installing many softwares, I am not under windows. I prefer Linux because we can understand how it works
<pronoy> cactux: correct :) but i can't help you there
<cactux> pronoy: :(
<pronoy> cactux: i am learning too...sorta noob :) so as soon as i have any idea or progress on this issue i'll keep you posted ..that cool ?
<cactux> thx
<zorael> Semi-related: if I'm compiling something into a package, where can I increment the package version string so that update managers won't insist on replacing them, once installed, with versions from repositories?
<zorael> (had to recompile xserver-xorg-core to get rid of video garbage upon drawing new objects, in KDE4)
<pronoy> cactux: did the sound go off after upgrading to hardy >
<pronoy> ?
<cactux> pronoy: no, I was on a fresh install of 8.04 since a few weeks
<cactux> Before that, I was using a 7.04 since several months, without problems.
<x3x> ciao
<pronoy> cactux: i guess its probably because pulseaudio isn't set as default for everything
<cactux> but I was not using pulseaudio, and I had sound
<pronoy> i see
<cactux> I will try with a different user, I come back later. Maybe there is something wrong in my profile. See you
<rimbomban> list
<mrksbrd> cactux: don't know if this will explain.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/198453
<noaXess> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alehanders> ciao
<alehanders> italiani?
<mrksbrd> !it | alehanders
<ubottu> alehanders: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jermain> hi every
<jermain> *everyone
<jermain> q: question: how can i tell from /etc/passwd if an account is locked?
<jermain> User1:*:51:501:user name:/bin/bash   seems to be locked but how does it show in this line?
<dustin> trying to use cedega on kubuntu 8.10 it aproves of all of my hardware but when I open my game it claimes unsuported video device
<dustin> the game ran on this hardware in windows
<jermain> im pretty newb, but id say its your drivers
<jermain> maybe your linux drivers dont support all the same features you need for you game to run the way it does on windows
<dustin> possible
<jermain> which game are you trying to run?
<dustin> Guild Wars
<jermain> do you get an error?
<dustin> unsuprted video device
<dustin> ati 2600 pro vid card
<jermain> did you try googling for the error?
<dustin> ran through the cedega faq but I will google it
<jermain> good luck :)
<Dragonath> hey, my computer just froze pretty much out of the blue, any idea what log should I check to see what went wrong?
<ubuntu_> привет
<ferdous> hi
<hasan_> how use dictconv
<[LT]Hisoka> bonsoir à tous
<Dragonath> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<[LT]Hisoka> omg sorry x)
<cuznt> dont be sorry
<johannes__> hi, im running kubuntu 8.10 and want to create a install dvd for ubuntu 8.04 my internet traffic is limited, all I can do is access a 8.04 and 8.10 repository, how can I create this disc?
<Dragonath> johannes__: I'm not sure how to do that only with repositories, however you can just order a 8.04 cd (or dvd) if I am not mistaken
<johannes__> Dragonath thanks, but this is supposed to become a christmas present, I think there wont be enough time left
<johannes__> I heard about a tool in ubuntu you can use to create a install disc on an usb stick, maybe this can be used to create a normal disc
<szrhawaii> my settings manager doesnt have as much utilities as when i had 3.5 how or what do i need to download to get the settings i need to change the themes for the window look and feel
<szrhawaii> i remember before i just download dekoration and it worked does this one need a different one
<astromme> It's still there in Appearance -> Style
<szrhawaii> yeah but style doesnt have the options it used to
<astromme> About installing new ones? you probably put it in some .blah folder... I don't remember where
<szrhawaii> to upload new themes
<szrhawaii> if you knew the file location that would be great
<Dragonath> johannes__: this might work, although I can't help you more than pointing you at www.pendrivelinux.com
<johannes__> thanks Ill have a look
<szrhawaii> i guess everything has to be manually down in this version huh
<szrhawaii> oh well fun stuff
<Dragonath> johannes__: however if you are running 8.10 you might need to download a huge bunch of 8.04 stuff - might be better just to find a way to download the whole install cd
<Dragonath> unless you are getting the repositories off a cd already :)
<johannes__> Dragonath ftp://ftp.rommel.stw.uni-erlangen.de/ubuntu/ this is what I can access
<Dragonath> johannes__: I can't seem to access it
<johannes__> oh seems to be a dorm intern ftp
<johannes__> found it: its called usb-creator, Ill check it out
<johannes__> nope, it needs a cd as source
<Dragonath> johannes__: you absolutely can't download an iso file for a cd?
<johannes__> I can but I got 500 mb traffic left
<johannes__> maybe there is a very small install cd which uses repositories for installation?
<zer0o> hi guys, do u know if kopete's latest release (the one that comes with kubuntu 8.10 on kde4) supports the offline messaging and the sign-in as invisible on msn protocol?
<[LT]Hisoka> johannes, i know that it exists for Debian
<[LT]Hisoka> but i don't know for ubuntu :s
<Dragonath> johannes__: if it absolutely has to be ubuntu then I'm not sure
<johannes__> its for my grandma, Im used to ubuntu and it should be stable with long term support
<Dragnslcr> zer0o- I vaguely recall hearing that there are several problems with MSN on the latest version of Kopete, but I don't use MSN any more so I'm not sure
<Dragonath> I can't find kubuntu or xubuntu on ubuntu.com :D
<zer0o> Dragnslcr: mmm ok, du know where can i ask? cuz i went on kopete.kde.org  but havent found much and even on #kopete no-one replied... help!!
<szrhawaii> is there a default application to change the boot splash screen on kde 4
<White_Pelican> hi everyone, I just installed intrepid under virtual box to test it. the install went fine, I'm now doing the dist-upgrade. will that bring in 4.2 beta 1?
<Dragnslcr> zer0o- #kopete is probably best, though it is usually pretty quiet in there, so it might take a while for someone to answer
<gluonman> Is anyone familiar with the problem kopete has where notifications sometimes get stuck and you have to reboot your computer just to get it off the freaking screen? Is there a better way to get it off the screen so I can watch my movie?
<Dragnslcr> zer0o- you could also try the mailing list
<elwood> White_Pelican: intrepid has 4.1.3
<White_Pelican> how do I bring in 4.2 beta 1?
<szrhawaii> is there a good application software to change the splash screen or should i do it all manually
<Deviltry> .
<Deviltry> Question: Guys, anyone knows why the Romanian ubuntu repository isn't working ?
<binMonkey> i'm having trouble opening a cd that came with a book.  i get the message permission denied.  i have tried to chmod and chown it but no luck.
<binMonkey> i can't even cd into the it from /media
<Dragnslcr> White_Pelican- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<White_Pelican> ty, I'll try that Dragnslcr after ll the updates come in
<White_Pelican> one thing I've noticed is the change to adept
<White_Pelican> looks interesting :)
<Dragnslcr> I can't stand it
<White_Pelican> I also like the sticky notes plazmoid but if I close it how do I get it back?
<Dragnslcr> Dunno, I still use knotes
<White_Pelican> not everyone needs a big sticky note thing on their desktop
<ulysses__> hy
<ulysses__> Is Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron an LTS release?
<White_Pelican> from what I've heard ulysses__ , no
<ulysses__> :(
<White_Pelican> so sorry
<Dragnslcr> Kubuntu 8.04 isn't, but Ubuntu 8.04 is
<Dragnslcr> KDE 3 won't be supported for long enough
<White_Pelican> right, that's my understanding
<White_Pelican> that's too bad, Dragnslcr
<ulysses__> i have Kubuntu 8.04, but when i upgrade my kubuntu to 8.10, i have a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/284774, and i use 8.04, because i think it is an lts:P
<White_Pelican> from what I've seen so far, you an't do everything in kde 4 that you were able to do in kde 3
<Ich> I have a rather serious bug here-the live CD does not want to install Ubuntu.  In fact, once it has formatted the hard drive, it freezes.
<elwood> guys, the kde-experimental is more stable than neon-project right?
<Ich> Where should I go for help?
<brasil> how to configure my desktop
<brasil> ?
<Ich> So theres no help in sight here?
<HavocXphere> Ich: What do you mean by it freezes exactly?
<HavocXphere> brasil:What do you want to configure about the desktop?
<brasil> i want to change
<ulysses__> www.kde-look.org
<Ich> I mean ether a. the computer hangs (non responsive to input, no change in output) or it tells me that there is some kind of error (does not specify) and restarts.
<brasil> the frequence
<Ich> Okay?
<brasil> i wanna put
<brasil> mhz
<brasil> but im not chosing
<nonickname2> hi; i'm getting garbled areas at the right and left side of the screen when the login screen is displayed
<brasil> where to change
<Ich> Its sort of a pain.  I was trying to just redo the system from the ground up because of chronic package list issues.
<nonickname2> xorg.con only contains some generic stuff, no real settings
<HavocXphere> brasil: Like refresh rate? Or the CPU/FSB frequency?
<brasil> nno
<brasil> the monitor frequency
<nonickname2> is it advisable to change xorg.conf to tr and fix this issue/is this a known issue? (resoluion: 1024x600)
<HavocXphere> Ich: Try the alternative install CD and/or installing in graphic safe mode (F4).
<Ich> I am running in safe graphics mode right now.
<HavocXphere> brasil: Hang on...I'll find a link for you
<brasil> because my desktop isnt all showed
<brasil> ok
<Ich> The alt install of hardy is also being bogus.
<szrhawaii> does anyone know what the file name is where the default boot splash is located in
<Ich> Can't I download a "light" installer seperately , small eneough that it'll fit inside the live system (1gb of memory) and install that from inside?  Then from there build up a workable system?
<HavocXphere> brasil: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3100136.msg161468#msg161468
<Ich> Can someone point me to a place where I might find some help?  How big is spider linux?
<HavocXphere> szrhawaii: No...but you can select one somewhere in the system settings
<desu> szrhawaii: ubuntu-artwork.so
<HavocXphere> Ich: You can install from a liveCD already...there is an install icon on the desktop. At least thats the way it was last time I used a liveCD
<desu> or wait, that's not the right filename...
<elwood> well, there is a way to export kmail,knoversation ecc 's configuration from a user to another? whitout copying all ~/,kde
<desu> usplash-artwork.so
<desu> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so, to be precise...
<desu> it's a symlink  to the actual usplash theme
<brasil> i think im not speaking sure
<brasil> :S
<HavocXphere> ?
<brasil> mey desktop is working out of his frequency
<brasil> its need to work at 60 mhz
<szrhawaii> thanks
<brasil> my*
<HavocXphere> brasil: You can set whatever hz you need using the info in the link I posted. You'd need to replace the 85 with 60
<Ich> "You can install from a liveCD already...there is an install icon on the desktop. At least thats the way it was last time I used a liveCD" That freezes
<Ich> I think there is a problem with this live CD, but I have no way to check.  And it has alredy roached my hard drives.  I need a way to get a clean installation, to the hard drive, from within this.  Is that possible?
<HavocXphere> Ich: Ok...what happens if you install straight from the boot option without going into the livecd environment
<HavocXphere> you can check the cd by selecting "check CD for defects" when presented with option
<brasil> isn there no other mode to change that configuration
<brasil> ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Ich> Same thing happens.
<brasil> i dont know how to insert that codes
<brasil> in my SO
<Ich> I've tried this quite a few times.  I'm not usually stumped.
<HavocXphere> Ich: Does the CD pass without defects?
<brasil> i dont know nor waht is gtf
<Ich> Atually, I don't think it does.  If I recall correctly, it whined about Xorg, but it may have been something else.
<Ich> The 8.06 alt installer did not, however, whine at all when checked.
<Ich> and it runs into the same issues.
<HavocXphere> brasil: gtf is a command you put into konsole. i.e. press alt-f2 type in konsole and press enter. Then you get a terminal/commandline where you can type in the commands
<sorush20> firefox 3.0
<Ich> Why don't I connect to this room from another computer, so we have 2 to work with.  Perhaps I could install something onto this one from the other one...
<sorush20> flash isn't working
<brasil> ok thanks ill try it
<sorush20> anyone know why?
<Guest57397> hi, I have install kubuntu 8.10 yesterday on my pc, today I try to run vista on the same machine and I got "BOOTMGR is missing".. any help?
<Ich> Why does kubuntu need to use &(^ing konquerer anyway?  Firefox may run a tad slower, be bulkier, etc, but at least it is bug-compatable with popular sites...
<Ich> you have to get the flash plugin.
<Ich> I think its in the uneverse reposatory as flashplugin-nonfree
<sorush20> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<szrhawaii> hey desu is that the start up splash the one before the login screen
<HavocXphere> Ich: So just install firefox. Konquerer is there because many like it. I don't...but thats just the way it is.
<Ich> Well I can't install anything on the blasted live distro, but I don't need it right now.
<Ich> amd64 processers can run x86 code, can't they?  Can I just install an x86 version on here and burn a fresh live CD and try again?
<HavocXphere> yes
<Ich> Should I try that?
<Ich> Would there be any bad side effects?
<HavocXphere> Stick to x86 while you're learning. You can always switch to x64 later
<brasil> look i dont know insert that codes im in the konsole
<Ich> google BASH
<brasil> butttttttttt im so donkey
<Ich> figure out how to phrase what you want done
<brasil> bahhh
<desu> szrhawaii: yes
<Ich> then type it in.
<Ich> Or, if you need help, ask one of the people here.  Thats what I'm doing.
<szrhawaii> alright thanks
<Ich> Mostly 'cause I don't have a BASh dictionary lying around or a free week...
<krio> hi
<szrhawaii> i went to /usr/lib/usplash and the .so file says its a shortcut
<Ich> Damnit, there isin't a one liner perl script to just do it?
<brasil> why i cant login in amsn?
<Ich> do you have flash installed?
<krio> i have on my computer a 7.04 kubuntu version
<Ich> Lucky you.
<krio> may i installed from different reposytori
<Ich> I have 2 roached hard drives and a live CD :P
<krio> sorry
<Ich> Is your package list broken?
<krio> may I install from different repository
<Ich> No cops will come if you do.
<wired925> hello can someone help me with KBlogger?
<wired925> got a question
<HavocXphere> Ich: Try to be helpful
<Ich> Generally speaking, everything is nice and compatable, so I can't see why not.
<Ich> However, in my experience, playing with the reposatory and package lists is like walking on glass.  So don't do it untill one of the people here has made sure it isin't actually just breaking everything.
<brasil> anyone could help me?
<Ich> What reposatory do you want to get it from?
<Ich> What is amsn basil?
<krio> of up version
<krio> for example install OOo 3.0 or new version of gimp
<draik> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Lynet> In intrepid, which kubuntu package contains the obex:// protocol handler?
<brasil> dont you know Ich
<brasil> ??
<Ich> kiro, you are trying to get an updated version of software?  Through the package installer?  Silly rabbit, the reposatorys's white bearded guardians won't let you do that.
<Ich> The stuff in the reposatory is more "Stable".
<Ich> I looked up amsn
<Ich> Is the client stand-alone software?
<brasil> an then?
<Ich> Is the client stand alone software?
<wired925> one more try; im new with kubuntu and got a question about the program KBlogger, ive got the following error: "XML RPC Error: Unknown type of XML markup received" can someone tell me what ive got to do?
<brasil> ;/ i dont know waht is stand-alone
<Ich> Open up the XML in kate
<Ich> take out the good parts
<Ich> make it inside the program froms cratch
<Ich> *from scracth
<Ich> SCRATCH sorry, not my usual keyboard.
<Ich> Basil did you download amsn?
<brasil> this already in my system
<wired925> which xml ? im total noob in such things : /
<Ich> Do you know what file is makeing it sad?
<Ich> something.xml?
<brasil> im using kurumin ng 8.06
<brasil> just trying
<brasil> is runnig on cd rom
<Ich> Okay, so amsn is an app.  I'd contact amsn's people if I where you.
<Ich> Wired, do you know what file is giving kblogger trouble?
<wired925> my blog is at blogspot.com (google i knowxD) i try to publish a post
<brasil> ich do u know
<wired925> no dont know
<brasil> how to change
<krio> so there is no way?
<brasil> my desktop frequency?
<Ich> So why not just use blogger's in-browser tools?
<wired925> like?
<Ich> Wired, try to edit the stuff inside your browser
<Ich> rather then with kblogger
<wired925> because i thought it is easyer and comfortabler
<Ich> I'm sure kblogger has lots of nice features, but if it won't work then its not so easy, is it>?
<wired925> do you know an other tool like kblogger?
<Ich> Just use the internet browser.  Back in my day, blogs where called memos, and blogging tools where typewriters.  Never had a typewriter have an error, even the ones that used XML (Humor)
<wired925> hm kay xD
<wired925> thx
<Ich> So, no gurus out there that will help with kubuntu?
<Lerxst51> Ich: i missed the beginning of what you were looking at
<Ich_at_laptop> Hello?
<Ich> Okay thats cool
<Ich_at_laptop> I'm talking to myself
<untitled__> hello everyone
<legodude> hallo untitled__
<stof> hello evrybody
<stof> I have a bit probelm with my kubuntu
<legodude> which is
<snarkster> can someone please kick WarScriptUser i got a pm as soon as I entered
<stof> with the gcc
<stof> can I paste the message of error her
<snarkster> hows the 4.2 Beta 2 release? any significant bugs, party crashers I should know about?
<nonickname2> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stof> stof@stof-laptop:~/Documents$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<stof> Reading package lists... Done
<stof> Building dependency tree
<stof> Reading state information... Done
<stof> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<stof> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<stof> is only available from another source
<stof> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<stof> _________
<stof> that s it
<snarkster> i guess no 4.2 b2 users here
<stof> so what do u think legodude
<snarkster> arent you missing a repo?
<legodude> stof: can you install gcc alone?
<stof> legodude: hwo can I do that
<legodude> try installing package "gcc"
<stof> ok , I will try now
 * legodude bemoans the lack of decent cad
<stof> legodude:  it says that is already installed, take a look at that
<stof> http://pastebin.com/d2208bf6a
<legodude> blargh
<legodude> what are you trying to do in the first place?
<stof> to complile a program writen in C
<legodude> okay
<legodude> what happens when you try to compile it?
<Lerxst51> hello, I am helping someone with a installation freeze, but I have to leave in a moment, does anyone want to take over helping him?
<stof> I have an error message
<legodude> which is?
<liz_> hi room, I'm having an issue getting virtualbox to install an os, it states that "the vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv not created" yet I have installed the module package, anyone help???
<stof> that s it: http://pastebin.com/md94bbf7
<Xand3r> hey ho
<stof> legodude:  my program is here: I don t think that there's a problem in the program :http://pastebin.com/d57ed32c2
<legodude> what version are you using?
<legodude> of kubuntu?
<stof> 8.04.1
<Xand3r> i want to install plasmoids, but the installer dont list all plasmoid i can gat from kde-look, what i am doing wrong?
<legodude> you do have a bug in your program, but that is not the problem
<legodude> what about package build-common
<Bou> Xand3r: i think this is because some of plasmoids of kde-look needs to be built, so they are not availabl ein the plasmoids installer (not sure though)
<stof> no I don't know it,
<Bou> Xand3r: but i know i've installed some of them "manually", after building them from source
<Xand3r> Bou: that could it be thx
<stof> I will try
<tomas_> hola
<stof> legodude:  he could not find it
<tomas_> ups
<stof> my a problem of the OS
<stof> maybe a problem of the OS
<tomas_> ??
<legodude> maybe your repositories are not set up correctly?
<legodude> have you tried sudo apt-get update?
<stof> yes
<stof> just sudo apt-get install "package name"
<legodude> have you tried "sudo apt-get update"?
<legodude> is this machine connected to the internet?
<stof> yes,
<Ich_at_laptop> I think you can assume its on the internet if he is talking here XD
<legodude> what does "sudo apt-get update" get you?
<legodude> Ich_at_laptop: you would be surprised what people do...
<stof> I made "sudo apt-get update" and here's something: a lot of lines
<Ich_at_laptop> Right.  I'm gonna try to install again, just to keep everything interesting...
<Ich> Here goes nothing...
<legodude> stof: ...
<stof> pastebin don't accept the message
<stof> I don't paste it there
<stof> I can't
<legodude> how about the first 10 and last 10
<Ich> I'm gonna pull the trigger and try installing now.  Ich will go dead, but Ich_at_laptop is the same guy
<Ich_at_laptop> really
<stof> E: The update command takes no arguments
<stof> stof@stof-laptop:~/Documents$ sudo apt-get update
<sparr> When I change resolution to 800x600/52.0 my monitor reports "Over Range" and goes into power save mode.  1024x768/51.0 and 1280x1024/50.0 work fine.  Why would 800x600/52.0 be unacceptable?  And, given that it is, how can I remove it from the list of valid modes?
<stof> Get:1 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg [189B]
<stof> Ign http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Translation-en_US
<Ich_at_laptop> I typed in my name & my quest and stuff
<stof> Ign http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Translation-en_US
<stof> Ign http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Translation-en_US
<stof> Ign http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Translation-en_US
<stof> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release.gpg [189B]
<stof> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Translation-en_US
<stof> Get:3 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release.gpg [189B]
<legodude> stof: uh, pastebin man
<Guest57397> how can I connect from kubuntu to a vista machine??
<stof> Ign http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Translation-en_US
<stof> Ign http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
<stof> Ign http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Translation-en_US
<legodude> Guest57397: connect what?
<stof> Ign http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Translation-en_US
<Ich_at_laptop> Detecting file systems
<stof> Get:4 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release [65.9kB]
<Ich_at_laptop> creating ext3
<stof> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Translation-en_US
<legodude> stof: stop
<Ich_at_laptop> in partition no 1
<stof> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/universe Translation-en_US
<stof> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Translation-en_US
<stof> Get:5 http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release [58.5kB]
<stof> Get:6 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release [58.5kB]
<stof> Get:7 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages [1178kB]
<stof> Get:8 http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Packages [95.5kB]
<stof> Get:9 http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Packages [7487B]
<stof> Get:10 http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Sources [19.9kB]
<stof> Get:11 http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Sources [892B
<stof> that not work
<stof> pastebin give me this message
<Ich_at_laptop> are you spamming?
<stof> Sorry, your post tripped our spam filter - let us know if you think this could be improved
<Ich_at_laptop> lol
<Ich_at_laptop> And, as usual, it is frozen at 5%
<Ich_at_laptop> but the mouse still moves
<Ich_at_laptop> this is around where it does...
<Ich_at_laptop> *dies
<stof> legodude:  what
<Ich_at_laptop> 15%
<legodude> stof: don't spam
<Ich_at_laptop> better then usual
<Guest57397> legodude: i have two computer, when both are running vista I can see the share files between both machines.. now I have my laptop with kubuntu, the question is, Can I access the share files from kubuntu ?
<legodude> I'm really not sure, you can install other packages fine with apt-get
<Guest57397> ledodude: sorry about my bad english
<legodude> Guest57397: no problem, try dolphin?
<Ich_at_laptop> calcing ciles to skip copying
<legodude> "network" in dolphin
<Ich_at_laptop> Clicking sounds, still no freeze
<Ich_at_laptop> it dissapeared
<stof> legodude:  excuse me , bat I m a newbie in computers
<legodude> stof:  can you install other packages fine from apt-get?
<Ich> ubiquity and install.py crashed
<fbe> hi. i've a stupid problem since my upgrade from 8.0.4 => 8.10. running on macbook 2.1, i've keycode 8 that's received in loop by the wm. it's happening under kde, and xfce but *not* if i'm running only xterm without any window manager...
<fbe> any idea ?
<stof> no, no one
<legodude> stof: ah, in that case it sounds like a respository problem of some sort
<Ich> Okay.  I have a problem.  Whenever I try to install kubuntu, it bites the bag.
<Guest57397> legodude: I cann't see the other machine from network..
<stof> wait
<stof> legodude:
<stof> that works
<legodude> Guest57397: do you know the IP address of the vista machine?
<legodude> stof: what works?
<stof> thank u very much legodude
<Guest57397> yes
<Ich> Vista machine?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Has anyone here used Kubuntu Intrepid?
<Ich> I'm sure vista is much harder to install then this...
<Guest57397> legodude: yes
<stof> the solution was " sudo apt-get update"
<legodude> Guest57397: what happens if you put smb://ipaddress into dolphin's address bar?
<legodude> stof: good to hear
<sparr> CoJaBo-Eee: i would suggest against kubuntu intrepid.  use kubuntu hardy or ubuntu intrepid
<stof> after that I installed build essential
<Ich> Come on?  No takers?  Leave me to be tempted towards... windows?
<stof> legodude:  thank you a lot
<legodude> stof: you are missing a ')' in your program too
<sparr> Ich: we are waiting for you tell us something more useful than "bites the bag"
<legodude> you are welcome stof
<stof> yes
<CoJaBo-Eee> sparr: Hardy wasn't much better with connecting to networks either, what is wrong with it?
<stof> I correct it
<Guest57397> legodude: thanks a lot!! that was it:)
<sparr> CoJaBo-Eee: i never had much trouble with hardy, not with networking at all.
<jedix> Ich: try keeping your bag away from the cd rom tray
<sparr> intrepid is a LOT less featureful than hardy due to the premature kde upgrade
<Ich> Its a lot of text... let me put it all into another window (and into some logical order)
<Ich> XD
<stof> legodude:  good night
<legodude> Guest57397: there are ways to get it working better, but I think you need a nmbd server
<Ich> Its a metaphore for a crashing
<virus> hello all
<stof> and good night to all
<CoJaBo-Eee> sparr: Is it just me or did they ship it with a completely broken knetworkmanager?
<sparr> not completely, but it has issues
<Guest57397> ledodude: get it working better  in which way??
<sparr> it relies on some new dbus-based interface with the networkmanager service
<sparr> which is flaky
<legodude> Guest57397: well, if set up correct you should be able to browse the network and find it without typing in the IP address
<sparr> and, among many other problems, prevents me from using knetworkmanager and gnome's nm-applet at the same time
<virus> а тут есть русские у нас? :)
<legodude> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<CoJaBo-Eee> sparr: I can enter config fine, but theres no status messages, no errors, just nothing happens. Any ideas?
<sparr> CoJaBo-Eee: not a clue
<CoJaBo-Eee> Has anyone else used it?
<legodude> CoJaBo-Eee: you'd have to be a bit more specific
<Guest57397> legodude: that is optimal.. the package is call nmdb right??
<legodude> Guest57397: again, I'
<legodude> Guest57397: again, I'm not cetain, but I think that might do it
<legodude> worth giving it a shot
<snarkster> why is it that when I goto upgrade to the 4.1.85 I get errors?
<Ich> I was running into some persistant package list bugs with 8.06, and resolved to do a fresh installation of kubuntu, thinking that what I had learned since I origonally installed it would help me make it work this time...
<Ich> Once the 8.10 installer (this disc) had gotten to the partitioning/installing phase, it decided that it would not work, and choked.
<Ich> I tried to put the old (8.06) disc in.  That also choked.  I put an old hard drive in, to see if the current hard drive was the problem.  It roached the hard drive, then choked.
<Ich> Error messages varied.  Some blamed the disc, some blamed the drive.  There is an IOerror somewhere between the surface of the optical disc and the platter of the hard disc.
<Ich> The cd seems to choke only when I try to install it.  I could log onto chat on another PC and try repeatedly reinstalling, so I could give you more details...
<Ich> I have tried many times and many diffrent ways, and I'm stumped.
<Ich> Detailed eneough for you?
<snarkster> there is nothing in the notes regarding errors
<Guest57397> legodude: is not :p, but I will try to find it out.. thanks a lot :)
<Ich> I could try installing it again if you like.
<arun_> I dont see the network manager icon anymore. It disappeared when I tried to connect to a different wireless network but hasnt appeared since. using the kde 4.2 nightly
<legodude> Ich: have you tried installing from a usb flash drive?
<legodude> I've had a lot of bizarre problems stemming from bum cd drives/media
<Ich> I don't have a 1 gig flash drive to work with.
<CoJaBo-Eee> legodude: I have entered in connection settings in knetwork manager. Now when clicking the icoon, I see those profiles. When clicking one, the following happens: 1. The popup menu disapears. 2. The system continues to sit there doing nothing.
<legodude> Ich: how about network install?
<Ich> You know, that just may be the problem.  Should I go get an old CD reader/writer and try that one?
<Ich> Network install?  That would be great.  How do I do it?
<legodude> ich: well I hate CDs with passion so my suggestion is the usb drive, but swapping a CD is certainly a possibility
<legodude> CoJaBo-Eee: this is trying to connect to a wireless network?
<CoJaBo-Eee> legodude: Wired and wireless.
<legodude> Ich: it is a bit involved, you need to have a dhcp and tftp server
<snarkster> brb
<snarkster> fixed it but im sure Im going to have issues again
<Ich> legodude: Point me to a place where I can lean how-I have an afternoon, but its a bit important.
<CoJaBo-Eee> legodude: It cant see any wireless, or connect to wired with static IP.
<legodude> CoJaBo-Eee: so this is when you do a "connect to other network," and select one?
<legodude> ich: google.com
<Ich> What should I google?
<legodude> "network install kubuntu"
<legodude> "network install ubuntu"
<Ich> "Network install kubuntu"? okay, here goes...
<CoJaBo-Eee> legodude: It has already saved the connnections I tried before, clicking them does nothing.
<legodude> CoJaBo-Eee: I can't really think of anything that would cause that, I simply don't know knetwork manager well enough
<legodude> have you tried manually assigning the static ip with ifconfig?
<legodude> to at least see if that functionality is working?
<CoJaBo-Eee> legodude: I got a manual wired connection after about an hour of trying yesterday.
<legodude> CoJaBo-Eee: when you create a new connection, will it list the available wireless networks?
<CoJaBo-Eee> None are listed.
<legodude> ugh
<legodude> sounds like it is totally borked then
<CoJaBo-Eee> Not even wired works, that suprises me. It was a fresh install when I  tried.
<Ich> Nothing incredably helpful turned up early.  Is it possible to do it without haveing to store the entire installer inside my computer's memory?
<Ich> The only machine that has a disc burner is this one.  I could put a second burner into it if needed...
<Ich> but the problem remains that one is still limited to the one gig of memory that the machine has.
<Ich> Any ideas?
<legodude> Ich: no, it downloads the files and installs then
<legodude> you are not limited by ram
<Ich> Where would I put the files?
<legodude> it does it automatically
<Ich> What downloads the files?
<Ich> What are you talking about?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there a Linux distro that has good compatibility with wifi cards and is easy to connect to wired and wireless networks without failing silently with no explanation?
<legodude> you are asking about needing to store files for a network install in the machines ram
<snarkster> so kmousetool causes a problem..
<Ich> No, I'm asking how I can make the installation go from interwebs to machine without them being stored in the interum inside memory or on a hard drive
<Ich> because the former is limited and the latter is untrusworthy
<Ich> Okay
<Ich> ?
<legodude> you have to use another machine to bootstrap it basically
<legodude> and you store the install files there
<legodude> or get them from online
<legodude> and the packages are gpg signed
<Ich> Yeah.  How would I do that?
<Ich> I have another mathine on the lan
<legodude> so untrustworthiness is .... moot
<Ich_at_laptop> hi there
<snarkster> its trying to overwrite a female.ong file
<legodude> you have to google like I told you
<snarkster> ong = png
<Ich> No helpful information you can give me?
<legodude> the solution is within the first 5links on google
<legodude> I just looked it up myself
<CoJaBo-Eee> legodude: Ok, I got the manual wired connection back using commands from history. Is there anything I can do that will fix knetworkmanager?
<Ich> Which one?
<Ich> One of the fora?
<Guest57397> is there any equivalent to ares on kubuntu??
<legodude> CoJaBo-Eee: I'm really not able to help you, sorry
<legodude> have you checked kern.log?
<legodude>  /var/log/kern.log when you try to connect?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Anyone else able to help?
<noaXess> how can i simple rip my audio cd's? i see that i can get the mp3s over audiocd:/ in dolphin.. but is there als a tool for kde4?
<legodude> CoJaBo-Eee: check daemon.log for me
<legodude> in /var/log
<Ich_at_laptop> Just open the CD in dolphin and click & drag them out
<legodude> it should give you an idea of what knetworkmanager is doing
<Guest57397> noaxess: k3b does it without problem.. take a look on futher actions
<Ich_at_laptop> Lego, man, just tell me where to go
<noaXess> Guest57397: i used t, but it failed... sometime cause there are () in the mp3 filename.. dont know why
<noaXess> Ich_at_laptop: i know..
<legodude> alright, I have to leave now
<legodude> CoJaBo-Eee: look at the file like I told you
<Ich_at_laptop> Look, I'm sort of against a wall here.  Microsoft makes a 64 bit OS, don't they?
<CoJaBo-Eee> There is one line there after trying the wifi
<Ich_at_laptop> Win-something?
<Ich_at_laptop> QDOS based?
<Ich_at_laptop> Its expensive, but its looking great right now...
<mn> Hey, can someone please help me with my boot splashscreen?
<desu> mn: google for usplash customisation... first hit is what you need...
<mn> desu: did it and now I don't have a splash screen
<hyper_ch> hi everybody
<desu> mn: did you add your splash theme to the alternatives?
<mn> the output of dpkg-reconfigure kernel says "Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ..."
<mn> desu: what do you mean?  I just have kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed and I am trying to change the splash from kubuntu to ubuntu
<hyper_ch> mn: then you need to replace kdm with gdm
<hyper_ch> oh, the splash... hmmm.... that's more difficult
<desu> mn: did you update teh alternative and the initrd?
<mn> hyper_ch: already did. it doesn't change the splash screen
<Ich> http://suslikcentral.blogspot.com/2005/12/from-0-to-kubuntu-in-1-day.html
<desu> splash screen does not depend on the session manager...
<Ich> I read that
<desu> 2005....
<HappySmileMan> Anyone else get like a dozen annoying notifications of log files being moved whenever they start ktorrent?
<desu> that's old :P
<Ich> Anyone wanna translate it from Windows >> kubuntu to bad live cd >> kubuntu?
<mn> I don't think it updated the initrd:
<mn> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic
<mn> Not updating initrd symbolic links since we are being updated/reinstalled
<mn> Ich: what do you mean?
<Ich> I mean the article is about how to get kubuntu into a machine via network
<Ich> it is based on linux to windows
<Ich> I'm on a live cd
<Ich> its wonkey
<Ich> I'm trying to install kubuntu on this machine
<desu> Ich: wonkey?
<desu> mn: it idd update teh initrd...
<desu> *did
<desu> *the
<Ich> Lets just pretend that it wont work.
<Ich> okay?
<desu> Ich: okay...
<Ich> I want to install kubuntu over the network
<dan_> ich: pxe?
<Ich> idk
<dan_> Ich: one second
<hyper_ch> pxe would be the way for network install
<mn> desu: oh, my bad heh
<Ich> Cool.  Whats a pxe
<gab3> can someone tell me why, although the "partner" repositories are enabled in adept, i can't do say:
<gab3> apt-cache search parallels
<gab3> and get anything?
<desu> mn: paste the output of `sudo grep kernel /boot/grub/menu.lst' at rafb.net/paste, please?
<hyper_ch> Ich: http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=pxe
<hyper_ch> gab3: because first you need to update the new lists
<gab3> i already did apt-get update
<hyper_ch> gab3: there's no "parallels" in the repos
<mn> desu: http://pastebin.com/d66f2c35d
<qcjn> hi, since i've installed kde on ubuntu , when i close i gotto disconnect, and from there it stays in a black screen
<desu> hmm...
<desu> splash seems to be enabled...
<hyper_ch> qcjn: disconnect?
<desu> 'sec
<desu> qcjn: ctrl+alt+bksp
<qcjn> hyper_ch i use the red button to close, and i don't have the choice to close, so i must disconnect first
<sd32> Is there anyway to lock down the screen edges so you cannot drag a window off tthe screen?
<qcjn> desu will i have to restart zxwindow everytime
<hyper_ch> qcjn: what red button to close what? and what do you disconnect?
<qcjn> in the upperbar right
<desu> qcjn: it should automatically restart
<qcjn> in gnome
<desu> ...
<desu> gnome...?
<hyper_ch> qcjn: maybe you missed this, this is not #ubuntu
<desu> #ubuntu, prolly?
<qcjn> when i start i have the choice between kde or gnome
<gab3> also, weird question here
<qcjn> that is since i've installed kde
<gab3> what architecture is ubuntu on i386 optimized for?
<gab3> in other words... 586..686..?
<qcjn> ok, i ll go and ask in #ubuntu
<mn> qcjn: reboot into kde if you want this channel.  for gnome ubuntu is a better chan
<gab3> kde 4.1x is AWESOME
<hyper_ch> anyone can test my new tool? ^^
<gab3> my favorite desktop environment second only to Mac OS X
<hyper_ch> gab3: 4.2 is even better
<gab3> can't wait until it's marked stable and i can update :-)
<mn> desu: got any idea yet?
<hyper_ch> gab3: you can use the beta already now...
<gab3> that reminds me...
<gab3> ah i stay away from betas
<hyper_ch> gab3: quite a few improvments on Kontact in 4.2
<gab3> i need to find out what is calling nepomukservices and disable it
<desu> mn: dunno :/ it worked right out of the box for me when i'd created my theme or used one of the ubuntus' :/
<mn> desu: i am supposed to have the splash screen linked to /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so linked to /etc/can't-remeber-the-path ?
<axel> Hello! I have created a partition on an external HDD, formated it with ext3 and set it to "active". But now I can't wite on it. How to makei the partition writable?
<hyper_ch> axel:
<hyper_ch> axel: did you mount it?
<axel> hyper_ch: yes, I did.
<hyper_ch> axel: where to?
<hyper_ch> axel: and are you the only one using it?
<axel> hyper_ch: /media/iomega_ext3
<desu> mn: /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so is supposed to be linked to the splash screen and the /etc/can't-remember-the-path is supposed to be linked to
<desu> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so
<hyper_ch> axel: you're the only one using it?
<axel> hyper_ch: So far I'm the only one. (And my login-name on all my mashines is the same.
<mn> and the command for the link is ln -sf /from/here /to/here desu?
<mn> axel: chown it
<desu> yeah, but i'd recommend against manually handling the lniks...
<desu> use update-alternatives to do that...
<hyper_ch> axel: what's the username?
<desu> oh, and apt-get instrall startupmanager...
<desu> that'll help you manage themes and all that...
<desu> *install
<axel> hyper_ch: axel
<hyper_ch> axel: open a temrinal and run:   sudo chown -r axel:axel /media/iomega_ext3
<gab3> still can't get anything from the partner repo...
<gab3> $ apt-cache search parallels
<gab3> $
<axel> hyper_ch: Thanks a lot!
<hyper_ch> gab3: it's not in the partner repos, that's why
<gab3> oh.
<biopod> i did a dist upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, kde died on the way. now only way it will work is if I wont have a xorg.conf file at all. Nvidia driver is also doing problems. any suggestions?
<gab3> i heard it was...
<gab3> well, to be brief
<gab3> does parallels perform any better than virtualbox?
<mn> desu: i got it. i wasn't typing the path in correctly :|
<desu> mn: ah, i see... is it working now?
<mn> desu: no, but I've figured one problem out.   Now I'm checking the links
<hyper_ch> biopod: reinstallation would be one option
<desu> mn: ah, i see...
<hyper_ch> gab3: vbox 2.1 should have directx support now
<axel> hyper_ch: -R was the recursive option. Strange. Why the command accepts only the capital letter?
<desu> mn: g'luck
<mn> desu: thanks.  Yeah, I think it is going to be the links
<hyper_ch> axel: sometimes it accepts small, sometimes capital letters for recursive....
<hyper_ch> axel: I never know for sure where is which one to be used
<hyper_ch> some feedback would be nice:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017475
<axel> hyper_ch: It's OK. I'm glad that it worked.
<axel> hyper_ch: Thanks again. CU!
<thetacoisbest> hello
<hyper_ch> hello thetacoisbest
<thetacoisbest> I'd be tacosarecool but i'm too lazy to sign into that name
<thetacoisbest> anyway
<thetacoisbest> I don't think kde4 likes gnome too much
<thetacoisbest> because it's been glitchy
<hyper_ch> those are independant
<thetacoisbest> It's not as good as it was during kde3 there were a good pair
<thetacoisbest> should I just uninstall ubuntu
<thetacoisbest> And keep kubuntu
<hyper_ch> thetacoisbest: or try kde 4.2
<hyper_ch> thetacoisbest: major improvement
<thetacoisbest> ok but sometimes when I enable unsupported updates my kubuntu breaks
<hyper_ch> thetacoisbest: it's still considered as beta but runs really fine here... I don't use "gnome" with it but several gnome apps
<hyper_ch> thetacoisbest: you'd have to add new sources for kde 4.2
<thetacoisbest> Ok
<thetacoisbest> Worth a shot
<thetacoisbest> Maybe I should just uninstall ubuntu first
<hyper_ch> thetacoisbest: before you install it, do you have time to reinstall the whole system?
<thetacoisbest> But I really like synaptic
<hyper_ch> you can use synaptic in kde
<thetacoisbest> I know
<thetacoisbest> Which is why I have kubuntu on top of ubuntu but it's glitchy
<hyper_ch> thetacoisbest: 4.2 is beta - it runs fine for me - but it's still beta
<thetacoisbest> wasn't in 8.04
<hyper_ch> thetacoisbest: you use kdm or gdm?
<thetacoisbest> kdm
<hyper_ch> maybe that also has an effect
<hyper_ch> hmmm, no clue
<hyper_ch> thetacoisbest: or you could uninstall gnome and see how it runs then
<thetacoisbest> it's like when kde is booting up it's like it shows the ubuntu screen for a second
<thetacoisbest> I think I need to uninstall ubuntu desktop
<robin0800> thetacoisbest: if you install fire fox you will get synaptic
<thetacoisbest> because the user switcher in gnome is being glitchy
<hyper_ch> thetacoisbest: http://www.psychocats.net --> tutorials --> pure kde
<hyper_ch> thetacoisbest: you will find there what packages were added and need to be removed from gnome
<hyper_ch> thetacoisbest: or give 4.2 a try
<thetacoisbest> ok
<thetacoisbest> I'm just removing ubuntu
<liz_> hello, I have one simple question, to 'dpkg' one must first change into the directory the application is in, correct?
<hyper_ch> thetacoisbest: remove the packages provided on the psychocats site
<crimsun> liz_: no, that's not necessary
<hyper_ch> liz_: depends on what you want to do
<thetacoisbest> the problem is gnome atleast for me
<liz_> To install the application
<crimsun> liz_: you can always provide the full $PATH to the deb filename(s) that you want to install
<hyper_ch> liz_: then you need to give the path to the .deb file
<hyper_ch> liz_: or why not just put the .deb file on the desktop and run it from there
<SJrX> USB Installer?
<hyper_ch> by clicking it
<crimsun> precisely, there's gdebi-kde
<crimsun> it takes care of the nitty gritty details, as hyper_ch suggests
<liz_> true that lol :)  I was just wondering because I don't do many things in konsole and wanted to find out
<liz_> also because I'm following instructions and it's using konsole.. :-/
<hyper_ch> sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<liz_> hyper_ch: ah, thanks much :)
<zorael> I'm compiling my own xserver-xorg to fix some KDE4 display issues (video garbage upon drawing new objects). Where can I increment the "version string" so that update managers (aptitude, apt-get, Adept, etc) don't just overwrite my custom packages with what's on the repositories?
<zorael> I have the source and everything's ready to dpkg-buildpackage. In fact, they built wonderfully and installed likewise, but the KDE4 update manager and aptitude just want to reinstall the vanilla, repository packages.
<zorael> So, any clues as to what file I need to edit to change the version string?
<mn> brb rebooting
<hyper_ch> zorael: set them to manual installation in synaptic
<szrhawaii> my ethernet is not picking up the signal on a wired connection anyone know how to fix
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, there is one thing , you can right click on the deb file /properties /permissions/click on exe , then in the Konsole,  sudo dpkg -i name of debfile
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: ???
<zorael> hyper_ch: Sure, I can tell aptitude to hold the packages too, but I'd prefer to increment the version number or add a string to it to make it permanent. That way it'll tell me when there's a proper update, too.
<hyper_ch> zorael: you need to do that in the sources
<zorael> hyper_ch: Yes. Where?
<szrhawaii> the only thing when i do iwconfig that shows up is my wlan0 my wmaster0,eth0, lo, and pan0 all say  no extensions
<hyper_ch> zorael: no clue
<zorael> hyper_ch: :3
<BluesKaj> NM , I didn't read the  stuff about dpkg-buildpackage
<hyper_ch> ethernet != wifi
<CoJaBo-Dell> Ok, after getting the wired to work it prompted me to install the drivers. After doing that, knetworkmanager shows the test network but cannot connect. What do I do?
<hyper_ch> CoJaBo-Dell: I don't use knetworkmanager anymore but wicd
<kerim> Hiii
<CoJaBo-Dell> ?
<hyper_ch> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<kerim> How can change DNS for KDE 4.1 Network Manager?
<nicholas> Ok
<sparr> kerim: good luck
<hyper_ch> kerim: not using knetworkmanager anymore :)
<thetacoisbest> Ok
<kerim> I am using Kubuntu
<thetacoisbest> Now what still permission problems on some stuff under kde4
<kerim> This program ask me Manual Ä°p configrations
<kerim> I entered
<kerim> But I will change only DNS server numbers
<kerim> I don't like use manual ip configration
<hyper_ch> kerim: try wicd
<kerim> what is wicd?
<hyper_ch> kerim: http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=wicd
<kerim> Ok thanks .....I am sory ...
<kerim> hyper_ch very good
<CoJaBo-Dell> Is it possible to install the compiz settings manager, and how?
<hyper_ch> CoJaBo-Dell: it is, but I would not do it
<kerim> yes it is not defferent
<CoJaBo-Dell> hyper_ch: Why?
<hyper_ch> CoJaBo-Dell: just Uf experience
<ubuntu> so, here I am banging my head with vista. I want to install kubuntu, resized the main vista partition with the vista shrink tool, started the kubuntu installation and I get that the freed space is unusable. any ideas?
<CoJaBo-Dell> hyper_ch: It has a lot more options than the one thats built in, I just can't figure out how to install it on this one.
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: what's the output or what does it look like?
<ubuntu> hyper_ch: I want an ext3 partition, but the kubuntu installer says that the freed space is unusable, so I cant create one
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: either you provide some screenshot or terminal output or we can just go on guessing at what's going one
<ubuntu> hyper_ch: well the screenshot would show a bunch of partitions and some unusable space... if you know how to get any details from the partitioner at installation please tell me
<ubuntu> I am finding some people who had similar problems on the forums... lets see
<simi> try sudo fdisk -l to get detaails
<simi> in a terminal
<Psycho_Sonic> I have a couple quic app questions
<Psycho_Sonic> How do I access Guidance?
<Psycho_Sonic> the power manager?
<Psycho_Sonic> I have a laptop, and need an icon of my battery meter
<Psycho_Sonic> um
<Psycho_Sonic> anyone?
<ubuntu> simi: uhm there the freed space doesnt even show up. I just get the ntfs partiotions of vista
<simi> ubuntu:  is important to see the structure, is a limit number of partitions you  can create, just paste that output
<dvdhelp> Hello
<dvdhelp> I insert a DVD. How do I play it?
<dvdhelp> It's original bought movie
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: install codecs and decryption tool first
<dvdhelp> names?
<hyper_ch> kubuntu-restricted-extra and libdvdcss2
<ubuntu> simi: http://pastebin.com/m16dd0cb9 ok so the problem is too manz partitions I guess?
<Psycho_Sonic> somone?
<Psycho_Sonic> all i need to know is how to access Guidance?
<dvdhelp> kubuntu-restricted-extra is just codecs/decryption tool or it's more packages?
<dvdhelp> (I don't want more packages than required if possible)
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: have a look at the according description of that package
<Mamarok> Psycho_Sonic: did you install the guidance-power package?
<Psycho_Sonic> i have no idea
<Mamarok> called guidance-power-manager
<Psycho_Sonic> i looked up Guidance on adept, and it says i have it
<Mamarok> Psycho_Sonic: then just type guidance-power-manager
<Psycho_Sonic> lets see...
<kurumin> e aew
<Mamarok> Psycho_Sonic: in a terminal
<Psycho_Sonic> ah ok
<Psycho_Sonic> thank you
<hyper_ch> Psycho_Sonic: add the according widget
<hyper_ch> Psycho_Sonic: to the taskbar
<simi> ubuntu:  i do not remember exactly, so we should research this but i think that you can have only 4 artitions , one of them can be extended and can contain 3 partitions,
<dvdhelp> hyper_ch: there's no such package for me
<dvdhelp> hyper_ch: I try apt-cache search kubuntu-restricted-extra
<Psycho_Sonic> THANK YOU
<Psycho_Sonic> there we go
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: then you need to enable more sources
<Psycho_Sonic> strange that there's no gui to get to it...
<ctw> Hi! Is there anyway to group tasks in the task bar in KDE 4? Right now every open window occupies a separate slot on my task bar and I can't figure out how to change it ...
<simi> ubuntu:  and if the grafical tool is not working than you can research how you can use fdisk to format that free space
<Mamarok> Psycho_Sonic: you can set the options in system settings
<ctw> It used to work automatically in KDE 3
<hyper_ch> ctw: if you have too many windows open it will group them
<dvdhelp> hyper_ch: would it be possible for you to look at the description of the package and tell me the name of the one package I need, from the presumably group of packages
<Psycho_Sonic> eh
<Psycho_Sonic> where at?
<ctw> hyper_ch: that doesn't work
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: it would be possible... but you should learn to handle yourself around
<hyper_ch> ctw: hmmm, could be that was added in 4.2
<Psycho_Sonic> i've always looked at system settings and couldn't find anything related to Guidance or power-management
<ctw> hyper_ch: the slots just get smaller
<dvdhelp> hyper_ch: I'm just trying to get a film to play for my niece
<dvdhelp> you tell her that
<Mamarok> Psycho_Sonic: open system settings, go to the advance tab and choose power management
<ctw> hyper_ch: ah ... thank ... I haven't upgaraded to that yet  ... is it pretty stable?
<ubuntu> simi: ok tnx will look into it
<hyper_ch> ctw: between two open applications in the task bar, click with the right mouse button  and select taskbar settings
<hyper_ch> task manager settings
<hyper_ch> there are a few options
<hyper_ch> ctw: I think 4.2 is wonderful
<Psycho_Sonic> i see no power management here
<Psycho_Sonic> let me take a pic
<ctw> hyper_ch: the only options I see are "show tooltips" "only show tasks from teh current desktop" and "only show tasks from the current screen"
<simi> ubuntu:  you must create a extended partition, inside that you create the other partitions you need, dwap and root, maybe you will have to delete one of that compaq partitions
<ctw> hyper_ch: I guess I need to upgrade ...
<simi> ubuntu:  just research a little i do not remember for shure this stuff
<dvdhelp> hyper_ch: I apparently had libdvdcss2 installed already. I don't know about the other package. What should I do?
<hyper_ch> ctw: well, it does autogroup to me
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: enable the according repos
<ctw> hyper_ch: I'm running 4.1.3 ... so it was probably added in 4.2
<ctw> hyper_ch: thanks for your help
<hyper_ch> ctw: I don't remember how it behaved in 4.1
<Psycho_Sonic> wat
<Psycho_Sonic> photobucket makes konquerer crash?
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: it's either universe or multiverse repo
<Psycho_Sonic> gah...
<Psycho_Sonic> ok, switching to firefox
<dvdhelp> hyper_ch: I got a list of the packages included in that package
<dvdhelp> but I don't know which specifically to install
<dvdhelp> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-restricted-extras-all-that-extra-stuff-all-in-one-place/
<dvdhelp> I tried to search with google
<simi> ubuntu: http://discussions.virtualdr.com/archive/index.php/t-39739.html, it sais here that you can have max 4 primary partitions, so i was right you need an extended partitions, first to remove one of the primary ones
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: then install the meta package
<dvdhelp> I don't know which package to install and I don't want to install all of them
<ubuntu> simi: you think I can remove the vista-data partition? Id still have the vista-system partition
<simi> ubuntu: yesm if in that partitions you do not hnstalled any programs, then every thing should work
<ign0ramus> anyone good with the java plugin for FF? (3.0.5, Hardy)
<simi> ubuntu:  in the extended partitions you can create more then 3 partitions
<hyper_ch> ign0ramus: there's a sun java plugin
<ign0ramus> hyper_ch: i know, but upon trying to update, i've hosed my install, and now firefox doesn't recognize the plugin at all...
<ubuntu> simi: ill give it a go. wish me luck
<hyper_ch> ign0ramus: install it, purge it then completely and reinstall it
<simi> ubuntu: is vista fit in 10 Gb?
<ign0ramus> hyper_ch: did that.  simply installing it doesn't mean that firefox picks it up and uses it properly.
<hyper_ch> ign0ramus: ti
<hyper_ch> ign0ramus: did you purge it completely?
<ubuntu> simi: i got 80gb for the vista system partition
<ign0ramus> hyper_ch: yeah, but i'll do it again to start from scratch
<simi> ubuntu:  you have a small harddrive, if your computers has drivers for XP i strongly recomend to remove Vista and install xp
<dvdhelp> hyper_ch: let me clarify
<Koz3ris> MY FRIEND NOW HAS PROBLEM
<dvdhelp> the dvd plays with kaffeine. It shows only the start with the companys logo usually, then gets me to the subtitles screen and stucks there looping the animation
<Koz3ris> his network status unmanaged
<ubuntu> simi: not an option unfortunately. well in total I got 320, which is more than enough for me
<Koz3ris> we tried configure interface file
<hyper_ch> !shout | Koz3ris
<ubottu> Koz3ris: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Koz3ris> i can copy if want
<simi> ubuntu:  i made a mistake, i readed that you have only 40 GB
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: use vlc then
<ign0ramus> hyper_ch: ok, all installed java (from Sun and Icedtea) are now purged.  What packages do I need to get back?
<dvdhelp> hyper_ch: ok, I will try it
<hyper_ch> ign0ramus: I have no clue what it is called correctly... search for it... should be sun java plugin something
<Mojo_risin> "http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2" says packages are available but it seems only beta1 are
<benbloom> what's the best way to get package info from apt?
<Mojo_risin> they are ready, beta 2 packages?
<hyper_ch> Mojo_risin: should be beta 2
<hyper_ch> benbloom: apt-cache search, aptitude, synaptic, adept
<Mojo_risin> hyper_ch: but I have the rep and no beta 2 updates are trigered :(
<hyper_ch> Mojo_risin: how do you know?
<jon_> does anyone know how to get hardy to sleep properly on a laptop?
<Mojo_risin> hyper_ch: in fact I'm wrong: Using KDE 4.1.85 (KDE 4.1.85 (KDE 4.2 Beta2))
<hyper_ch> Mojo_risin: ;)
<hyper_ch> jon_: nope
<simi> Koz3ris:  fixed that problem?
<Mojo_risin> but I didn't notice any update to KDE... weird :)
<Koz3ris> My friend cant connect to internet. Its simple LAN cable m, we tried   setup Ips to interface but no luck, network status : UNMANAGED
<Mojo_risin> weel thanks anyway hyper_ch :)
<hyper_ch> Mojo_risin: for your future reference, you can use http://repogen.simplylinux.ch  :)
<simi> Koz3ris:  with kubuntu version?
<Koz3ris> 8.10
<Koz3ris> simi
<Mojo_risin> hyper_ch: great :)
<simi> Koz3ris:  i have no ideea yet, it should autodetect or something, tell me more
<hyper_ch> Mojo_risin: if you know more repos / countries, just add them ;)
<Koz3ris> simi, his internet must be configured manualy, ( ips ), mine not so i have inet, but we tried to put ips in interface and dowasn work
<Mojo_risin> hyper_ch: no authentication?
<hyper_ch> Mojo_risin: not for countries -- repos will be reviewed
<Mojo_risin> ok
<Psycho_Sonic> um, question
<Psycho_Sonic> how do install plug-ins for firefox here?
<Psycho_Sonic> before i just hit "open"
<hyper_ch> Psycho_Sonic: depends on the plugins...
<Psycho_Sonic> i'm talking about the Adobe and Flash and all that
<hyper_ch> Psycho_Sonic: flash10 for 64bit?
<Psycho_Sonic> right now i'm trying the Adobe Reader
<hyper_ch> Psycho_Sonic: add medibuntu repos - simplest way
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there a way to turn off the popup that appears when hovering over windows in the taskbar?
<hyper_ch> CoJaBo-Eee: not as far as I know :(
<CoJaBo-Eee> It appears along with the Compiz one :/
<Psycho_Sonic> ok, here we go
<Psycho_Sonic> ok,i'm downloading the Deb Adobe Reader plugin
<hyper_ch> CoJaBo-Eee: I have all effects turned off and it still appears.. not with preview anymore but it still appears
<Psycho_Sonic> ...what do i do with it?
<Psycho_Sonic> it isn't in a repository
<CoJaBo-Eee> hyper_ch: I just did the same... Guess I'm stuck disabling the Compiz one :/
<hyper_ch> CoJaBo-Eee: :)
<hyper_ch> Psycho_Sonic: adobe reader plugin... might be in medibuntu repos
<hyper_ch> Psycho_Sonic: but why stick to adobe reader anyway?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Or I could try to make the Compiz one bigger so it coovers the builtin one :P
<Psycho_Sonic> um
<Psycho_Sonic> dunno
<Psycho_Sonic> >_>
<Psycho_Sonic> it's on the list of firefox plug-ins to get
<Psycho_Sonic> i just figured i needed it since I always did when i got firefox on windows
<CoJaBo-Eee> Firefox displays really weird tho o_O
<Psycho_Sonic> do i not need it?
<hyper_ch> Psycho_Sonic: you don't even need adobe reader
<hyper_ch> Psycho_Sonic: pdfs will then just not be opened in a browser window
<Walzmyn> If adept is telling you a package upgrade will cause a break, is there a way to see why or what is needed to fix it?
<hyper_ch> Walzmyn: it should tell you what it will uninstall
<Psycho_Sonic> oh
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, any mention of dependencies in the error?
<dvdhelp> hyper_ch: I tried vlc
<Psycho_Sonic> hyper: ok
<Psycho_Sonic> thanks
<dvdhelp> hyper_ch: It says: /media/cdrom is a folder but a filre was expected
<Walzmyn> hyper_ch, yeah, but a break means something is conflicting isn't it?
<dvdhelp> sorry I mean /media/cdrom0
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, not from adept, I did not commit the changes
<BluesKaj> ok good
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: it works in vlc but it's been ages since I put a dvd into the dvd drive
<dvdhelp> hyper_ch: however, I can enter /media/cdrom0 and there's a bunch of files inside video_ts
<dvdhelp> can I use these to watch the mhovie?
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: yes
<dvdhelp> Do you know how though?
<dvdhelp> they hase seemingly meaningful names
<Walzmyn> dvdhelp, what video player are you using to watch the video?
<dvdhelp> usually I use mplayer
<dvdhelp> I also have kaffeine and vlc installed (just now)
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, I was wondering if there was a way to use apt-get directly to see what I needed to do differently to install this update
<Walzmyn> dvdhelp, they are not playing the movie?
<White_Pelican> I'm running intrepid through vbox. Is there a games meta package like kdegames-kde4?
<Psycho_Sonic> ok...
<Psycho_Sonic> and what do i look up to install the firefox java jre?
<dvdhelp> Walzmyn: how?
<Psycho_Sonic> in the repo
<dvdhelp> I don't know what to do
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: I just entered the any given sunday dvd
<Walzmyn> White_Pelican, yes, look it up in adept
<dvdhelp> In the media:/ it shows a DVD
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: had it mounted with the notify thing
<White_Pelican> I did I can't find it
<Walzmyn> dvdhelp, open kaffeine and tell it to play the DVD
<White_Pelican> is there a specialy repository in sources.list ?
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: in vlc selected "media --> open disc"
<dvdhelp> It plays only the logo of the company that made the film
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, I use synaptic in those situations , it will list the resulting (broken) pkgs and required or unmet dependencies.
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: and started playing it... it did select the drive drive /dev/scd0
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, k, will try that
<dvdhelp> I don't know what I do wrong sorry...
<White_Pelican> never mind, I'll shut up now, I found it hehe
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: put the dvd into the drive
<White_Pelican> however I do have another question
<dvdhelp> yes
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: say to the device manager to mount it
<dvdhelp> It seems already mounted
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: in the pop up then select to do nothing
<dvdhelp> since there's an option to "unmount"
<White_Pelican> see as you all know, kde 4 is a lot different
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: open vlc
<dvdhelp> yes
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: select "media --> open disc"
<dvdhelp> I am there
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: what disc drive does it show?
<dvdhelp> open: dvd://
<White_Pelican> when I installed guest additions, the taskbar does now not extend all the way to the right. how do I adjust the taskbar to have it extend all the way to the right?
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: make a screen shot and upload it somewhere
<dvdhelp> make a screenshot of what?
<dvdhelp> do you want the vlc or?
<hyper_ch> dvdhelp: post a screenshot of the open disc dialog
<dvdhelp> Aha! it worked. I entered /media/cdrom0 in Open: of VLC in the menu of open disc
<dvdhelp> fantastic thanks very much hyper_ch and Walzmyn
<dvdhelp> bye
<awad> how i can add compiz fusion please ?
<awad> how i can add compiz fusion please ?
<awad> is there anyone here could  help
<JediatNight> awad: use synaptic
<JediatNight> or adept package manager
<awad> how i can open synaptic
<BluesKaj> awad, whichkubuntu version are you on ?
<JediatNight> in the K menu - enter "compiz" in the search box at the top
<JediatNight> are you using kubuntu?
<awad> yeah
<awad> yeah
<awad> ver 8.10
<test__> hello:P
<Colonel_Panic> any of you have experience with hydrogen?
<Colonel_Panic> I can't get it to work under Kubuntu 8.10
<Psycho_Sonic> oh
<Psycho_Sonic> oh boy
<Psycho_Sonic> guys?
<Psycho_Sonic> how do install the java plugin on firefox?
<White_Pelican> did anyone see my question?
<SJrX> Is there a way to use KDE with a screen that is only 600 pixels high
<White_Pelican> when I installed guest additions under vbox, the taskbar does now not extend all the way to the right. how do I adjust the taskbar to have it extend all the way to the right?
<hyper_ch> SJrX: I don't see any reason why it should not work
<Psycho_Sonic> well
<Psycho_Sonic> my problem with installing JRE
<hyper_ch> White_Pelican: see that "icon thingy" on the right of the taskbar? when you click it, you can add widgets and stuff?
<Psycho_Sonic> is that on the instructions page, it tells me to type su
<Psycho_Sonic> but Konsole just tells me that verification is failed
<White_Pelican> yes I see it hyper_ch I want to change the size of the taskbar
<Psycho_Sonic> ...which is strange, since i'm using the root pass
<hyper_ch> White_Pelican: click it, then select "more settings" and then "maximize panel"
<White_Pelican> done
<White_Pelican> ty ty ty\
<White_Pelican> woohoo!
<White_Pelican> it works :)
<BluesKaj> Psycho_Sonic, have tries installing flashplugin-nonfree ?
<BluesKaj> err have you tried
<Walzmyn> crud, don't look like i'm going to be able to install the 8.10 version of kdenlive without actually upgrading to 8.10
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Psycho_Sonic> yeah
<Psycho_Sonic> bluesKaj: yeah
<Psycho_Sonic> ok, figured that out
<Psycho_Sonic> how do i find what directory firefox was installed to?
<White_Pelican> try which firefox from the command line
<christophe> salut
<rogerio> hello
<Psycho_Sonic> ah, thank you
<christophe> j'ai un leger probleme au niveau de mon affichage sous kubuntu 8.04
<rogerio> #castanhal
<christophe> I've got a little problem about display under kubuntu 8.04
<Psycho_Sonic> wut
<Psycho_Sonic> where's firefox plugins directory?
<Psycho_Sonic> cd /usr/bin/firefox/plugins
<Psycho_Sonic> does not exist
<White_Pelican> in intrepid, how do I upgrade to open office 3?
<Psycho_Sonic> ok, here's my problem
<Psycho_Sonic> i'm trying to enable JRE
<Psycho_Sonic> it tells me to navigate to the Firefoxinstalleddirectory/plugins
<Psycho_Sonic> i can't find either
<Psycho_Sonic> when i type in which firefox
<Psycho_Sonic> it sends me to usr/bin/
<Psycho_Sonic> which only has a firefox file
<Psycho_Sonic> is anyone here going to answer me?
<ActionParsnip> Psycho_Sonic: its easier to use ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> Psycho_Sonic: you need to make the folder manually
<Psycho_Sonic> ok
<Psycho_Sonic> thank you
<Psycho_Sonic> what does that command do?
<Psycho_Sonic> create it?
<jnih> bonsoir !!
<Psycho_Sonic> nvm
<Psycho_Sonic> i get it
<Psycho_Sonic> but why .mozilla?
<szrhawaii> does anyone know the file source for the style themes
<szrhawaii> anyone home
<szrhawaii> anyone know what the file source for the style themes for the system settings
<ActionParsnip> Psycho_Sonic: its on of the standard places firefox looks for plugins
<ActionParsnip> Psycho_Sonic: its just not made in standard profiles in ubuntu for some reason
<ActionParsnip> !themes | szrhawaii
<ubottu> szrhawaii: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Psycho_Sonic> oh, ok
<Psycho_Sonic> thank you
<White_Pelican> in intrepid, how do I upgrade to open office 3?
<ActionParsnip> Psycho_Sonic: every other linux distro ive come across has this folder
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: http://download.openoffice.org/3.0beta/
<White_Pelican> ActionParsnip, it's not in the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> White_Pelican: its beta, so no. unless you can find a 3rd party repo
<szrhawaii> i already know that
<szrhawaii> but the kde 4 doesnt have the option to upload the theme i have for the style
<szrhawaii> so i need to manually put it in
<szrhawaii> and need the file source
<szrhawaii> to install that way
<White_Pelican> ok I'll try it thanks
<gray> .
<szrhawaii> actionparsnip do you know the file location of the style themes
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: not sure man, sorry
<szrhawaii> do you know what program is the standard application that runs the icon style and all that stuff is called
<voicu> do repository servers have downtime? I get 404s with apt. How long does maintenance take usually?
<szrhawaii> i know in kde 3.5 its kcontrol
<szrhawaii> but i dont know what the kde 4 is
<Psycho_Sonic> ok, i've got a question about enabling WPA on my wifi
<Psycho_Sonic> yes, i have wicd installed
<Psycho_Sonic> but my card is "officially" unsupported
<JontheEchidna> szrhawaii: System Settings
<Psycho_Sonic> but this thread is about enabling it
<szrhawaii> alright
<szrhawaii> thanks
<szrhawaii> i wanted to make sure thats what it was
<Psycho_Sonic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<Psycho_Sonic> i edited my /etc/network/interfaces
<Psycho_Sonic> but i still have no connections
<Psycho_Sonic> it shows up in ifconfig
<voicu> are the repos down for you guys? i get 404: not found on both ro.archive.ubuntu.com (local) and security.ubuntu.com
<voicu> i'm using intrepid
<szrhawaii> actionparsnip hey do you know how to change the boot splash before the login screen on kde4 i know in kde 3.5 i had startupmanager but i tried that on this and it didnt work
<Firefishe> Anybody here have kde 3.5.9/10 working alongside 4.1.x?
<voicu> obviously, other internet connections work (like ping, konqueror)
<szrhawaii> yeah
<szrhawaii> yeah firefiishe
<Psycho_Sonic> anyone?
 * frogonwheels is thankful that he can finally use 4.0 surround without hassles :)
<Psycho_Sonic> whenever i try to connect on wicd, i get
<Psycho_Sonic> This network requires encryption to be enabled
<afeijo> I cant access my minicd rw that I recorded with my samsung cam :(
<Firefishe> szrhawaii:  What method did you use to install it properly?
<Firefishe> szrhawaii:  I'm currently looking at kdesvn-build
<voicu> is there a non-localized archive repo?
<ubuntu> my friend put dns to resolv.conf, btu after pc restart  its gone and again Ęgenerated by netw manag ( btw we uninstaled it ) , we even tried to  set to read only, and then no internet at all
<ubuntu> how to fix that
<afeijo> what can I use to edit DVD and capture videos, turn into xvid?
<afeijo> damn, my linux dont recognize my minicd rw !! :( :(
<Kozeris> my friend put dns to resolv.conf, btu after pc restart  its gone and again Ęgenerated by netw manag ( btw we uninstaled it ) , we even tried to  set to read only, and then no internet at all
<frogonwheels> afeijo: try kino for editing perhaps?
<frogonwheels> there may be others.
<afeijo> frogonwheels: hi, dolphin says that there is no media on the drive
<frogonwheels> that was for you other question afeijo
<afeijo> oh ok :)
<afeijo> installing
<frogonwheels> how is the minicd attached?
<afeijo> attached?
<Kozeris> connected
<afeijo> on my dvd drive
<afeijo> desktop
<afeijo> my minicd open and read on my samsung camera, I used my camera menu to close the cd, it should open on my computer now
#kubuntu 2009-12-14
<Squarc> uhhm, flootbot war?
<Squarc> well anyway... I've this Kubuntu installation and everything works fine.. but when I go to tty1 (ctrl+alt+F1) I get all sorts of colors on my screen,, and (wierd) characters all over the screen, some of which are flashing/blinking.. and it lookes a lot like a BSOD screensave I have
<Squarc> but it's not a BSOD.. or well. I am able to switch back to tty7 (KDE)... and everything works fine again
<jesse2> Hello.  Does anyone know how i can group similar applications on my panel (for example, instead of having 3 entries for firefox, it just has one and i can click on that to show all 3)
<jesse2> ?
<pete_^> jesse2: the closest I think you can get would be putting them inside a quick access which points to a directory with the applications requested in
<jesse2> what i mean is if im running 3 firefoxes
<jesse2> instead of them each having their own entry on the task bar, can i have them grouped?
<Dragnslcr> jesse2- right-click the task manager, go to settings, and change the grouping
<pete_^> jesse2: it groups when it gets to a certain threshold of being filled, there is an option to make it always happen
<pete_^> there we go
<jesse2> thanks!
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
<jacquesdupontd> i have an intel core i 7 and i would like to be able to disable some cpus to save some battery time
<jacquesdupontd> in the energy manager the possiblity to disable some cpus is in grey but i remember we can install something to make it possible
<jacquesdupontd> so nobody's having an idea ?
<jacquesdupontd> in the energy manager the possiblity to disable some cpus is in grey but i remember we can install something to make it possible
<jacquesdupontd> i have an intel core i 7 and i would like to be able to disable some cpus to save some battery time
<robin0800> jacquesdupontd: and goggle says?
<Guest98918> hello.  i installed kubuntu roughly an hour ago.  sound wouldnt work on youtube, so i went to my kmixer and realized it was muted (silly me).  i installed gnome and some other apps, went back to youtube and no sound.  so then i went back to the mixer and now it wont load
<jacquesdupontd> robin0800, google says you've searched an already enough time to be able to ask an help channel, even if you try to ask 6 time before having an answer that is a question.
<robin0800> jacquesdupontd: echo 0 >> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
<jesse2> hello.  im using ubuntu with both gnome and kde (currently in KDE).  for some reason i dont have sound when i try to watch movies on youtube (although i have sound with amarok and i can hear the chime when i log into kde/gnome)
<ubtsrv> hi! is there any tutorial on how to write systemsettings (System Settings) module for KDE4 (Kubuntu 9.l0) ?
<kawa> hi, is there any package of the project neon for kubuntu karmic? the kde wiki only talks about jaunty
<edgarsvss> how can i install ubuntu in kubuntu using the ubuntu cd?
<Guest27931> i just upgraded to 9.10 and when i try to login using KDE the screen goes black and takes me to the login screen ... but if i use gnome it works fine ... does anyone know what happened?
<Guest27931> any help would be greatly appreciated
<edgarsvss> should of fresh installed Guest27931
<Guest27931> well for some reason the computer wont install with the 9.10 cd ... ive downloaded the iso twice and burned 4 cds and i get the same error about invalid something on sda1 ... so i used my 9.04 cd and upgraded
<Guest27931> so i dont know what to do
<jesse4> Hello.   I have no sound on firefox (ie  when visiting youtube).  does anyone know how to fix this?
<jesse4> i have sound when i log into KDE (the chime) and when i use amarok
<jesse4> i am using kubuntu-amd64
<r4v3nsw0rd> is there a recommended flash application for kubuntu? I'm currently using adobe's flash player plugin for linux, but it flickers alot, what are some alternatives?
<rstob911> jesse4: look at kmix and make sure the pcm is all the way up
<jesse4> rstob911: they are.  when i initially installed (3 hours ago), that was the problem (they were not all the way up).  but then i installed gnome and some other apps, and my youtube is back to not working :(
<jesse4> is this a common problem? do you have any docs or advice that i can troubleshoot?
<jesse4> i might just reinstall
<rstob911> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=83141  take a look here
<jesse4> thanks, ill check that out
<rstob911> jesse4: did you install pulse audio by any chance
<luis_> hey goo night people i need some help i like to restore the user's view, i mean i have 3 accounts in my pc so everyone has their own privacy but on the kubuntu log in screen it use to appear all but now is just blank and now we have to type user and password can somebody tell me how to get back all the 3 icons and name for those user on the log in screen pls?
<jesse4> rstob911: yes, i did.... should i uninstall it?
<rstob911> read that article i think you will find your answer there
<jesse4> rstob911: i uninstalled pulseaudio and it works.  thank you so much
<jesse4> now i have 0 complaints about ubuntu :-D everything is working famously.
<rstob911> lol
<jesse4> have a great day! thanks again.  you've made my day.
<jesse4> ive actually been on this channel for the last few hours periodically asking the same question
<luis_> ubuntu works great but i like better kubuntu
<luis_> i feel ubuntu heavier than kubuntu
<luis_> xubuntu is liter but its like to.................. i don't know i just feel more limited with xubuntu despite the fact is faster than the others
<luis_> and the fastest i have found is puppy
<luis_> but there are some things that are hard to use on puppy, besides it is very limited on games
<vashitn> gksu doesnt work on kubuntu is there another command that does the same thing
<dtchen> kdesudo?
<lazydragoon> i got a problem i try to do a audio chat in amsn but i install farsight2 and still tell me its not install someone got a answer ?
<will__> this is a crazy question but, anyone know how to set ubuntu permanently in low graphics mode?
<cheeko> guys i installed ubuntu 8.10 it seems to work fine
<cheeko> but the later releases dont seem to work
<lazydragoon> i got a problem i try to do a audio chat in amsn but i install farsight2 and still tell me its not install someone got a answer ?
<r4v3nsw0rd> is there a build of skype for kubuntu? I've found various versions for ubuntu, but none that were specific to kubuntu...
<cheeko> r4v3nsw0rd: if those work well in ubuntu then np shud be ther for u to install them in kubuntu
<r4v3nsw0rd> ok, thanks
<lazydragoon> ./configure: line 3650: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh: No such file or directory
<lazydragoon> why i got this error ?
<kayve> is it possible for me to use atomic_dec_and_test(atomic_t* v) in a user program?
<kayve> is it possible for me to use atomic_dec_and_test(atomic_t* v) in a user program?
<cheeko> kayve: u can try ubuntu then no one probably know sa it in here
<cheeko> #ubuntu or #xubuntu
<cheeko> or may be ##windows :P
<cheeko> por que
<kayve> how can I chroot into my base system of Kubuntu that I fried by swapping HDs
<kayve> I have no kubuntu gnome now
<kayve> http://www.monkeyview.net/id/965/fsck/ubuntu_fix/index.vhtml
<kayve> what is the partitioning scheme I have /dev/sdb2 is swap?  there are two partitions not sure where to mount them
<njathan> i just upgraded to 9.10 (from 9.04) on my laptop (lenovo g550), and touchpad (mouse) stopped working (so did a few other things). Any ideas how to get the mouse in action again?
<maco> any chance you're running the wrong kernel?
<maco> uname -a
<njathan> maco: i am running on 2.6.28-15, coz kubuntu refuses to boot (just gives a blank screen) with the latest kernel
<maco> ugh. well, thats probably why your touchpad doesnt work
<maco> and id guess its not refusing to boot, just X breakage
<maco> if you install openssh-server i bet you can get into the machine after its booted to blank
<njathan> maco: i never get to see the 'loading' bar.. and any subsequent screens
<maco> try booting without "quiet splash" and see if itll show you an error
<njathan> maco: i am trying that... but looks like it eventually goes to the splash after a certain stage in the boot process... i now have a blank black screen
<njathan> maco: nor does CTRL-ALT-F1, CTRL-ALT-F2 etc work
<maco> what graphics card?
<njathan> maco: is there a linux way of finding out? i cannot find the papers which had it written :-P
<maco> lspci
<njathan> maco: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 series chipset
<maco> mobile 4...
<cheeko> helo maco
<maco> it doesnt give a number, does it?
<maco> like 965 or 945?
<dtchen> mobile 4 has been supported since xserver-xorg-intel 2.4.0
<njathan> Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 series chipset Integrated Graphics Controller #4 (rev 07)
<njathan> maco: thats what the complete line reads like
<njathan> maco: and similar for 'Host Bridge' and 'VGA Compatible Controller'
<scunizi> njathan: is this a laptop or desktop?
<njathan> maco: i am seeing this the older kernel i have booted from
<njathan> scunizi: this is a lenovo g550 laptop
<scunizi> njathan: k.. not sure if this wil help but do you know if it's using a gforce chipset?
<maco> scunizi: intel graphics, not nvidia
<scunizi> maco: do they ever combine intel graphics with a gforce motherboard chipset?  probably not.. no reason to
<dtchen> geforce never has intel graphics
<dtchen> it's an NVidia north and southbridge
<scunizi> my bad
<dtchen> (which means you get the joy of an NVidia audio controller, too. Ugh.)
<dtchen> I'm only referring to geforce mobile, sorry.
<scunizi> not sure if it applies to the intel boards or not.. but occationally there is a conflict in the pci buss that is solved (on my system) with a kernel boot option of pci=nomsi
<dtchen> that's mostly resolved in newer amd chipsets
<dtchen> there is no small part played by crappy bioses, too...
<njathan> scunizi, maco: i have no way to find out the exact model number, as i only have a broken kubuntu on the laptop (the purchase papers? i searching...! )
<scunizi> dtchen: my board is maybe a year old.. but it might be a bios thing.
<maco> sudo lshw, maybe?
<kayve> M7818u
<maco> kayve: ???
<njathan> maco: doesn't reveal much more for the 'VGA compatible controller' section
<cheeko> ok mace now im relly gettig this errpr message
<scunizi> is there a way to track the battery level on a laptop via cli?
<maco> scunizi: acpi -b
<scunizi> maco: thanks!
<cheeko> maco: whenever i install ubuntu inside windows whaen i boot into ubuntu it says init too long an it freezes
<njathan> maco: nevertheless is there a way to get the touchpad working in the older kernel that i have?
<scunizi> maco: how accurate is it typically?
<maco> scunizi: it can only estimate based on current power consumption. if it says 30 minutes and then you start up Folding @ Home and use 100% CPU and turn your backlight brightness up....well, that'll have an effect
<scunizi> maco: if I detach screen and shutdown gdm then things will last longer?
<maco> i think you just wanna look into general power save stuff
<maco> dtchen tends to unload his sound drivers. we both unload networking drivers (wifi is VERY battery intensive), and i like to keep my backlight low
<mfonda> I prefer to use nm-applet instead of knetworkmanager -- how can I make nm-applet start up by default instead of knetworkmanager?
<scunizi> maco: understandable stuff.. I was thinking that running from terminal with the desktop shutdown should also save some cycles and power
<maco> yep yep
<njathan> is there a way to downgrade from 9.10 to 9.04?
<scunizi> njathan: reinstall
<maco> mfonda: in system settings there's an autostart section
<njathan> scunizi: i dont want to lose all my data, as i have just one '/' partition :-(
<scunizi> njathan: if it's big enough you can create a seperate partition, copy your stuff to it and use it for /home on the reinstall.. that is unless you also have lots of configs in /var /bin etc for web server mysql etc.
<maco> njathan: it doesnt delete /home
<maco> njathan: if you choose manual partition instead of guided then choose the same partition
<maco> then choose the same filesystem type (ext3, im guessing?) and choose to NOT format
<maco> itll save your /home
<maco> without having a separate partition
<[SilverFox]> Anyone here have a 4890?
<shiran> aaa
<renato> if I have an ubuntu system that act as my DNS, static definitions, defined  on hosts file of that server, should be visible from systems using that DNS, right?
<torgny_j> hey, any updates regarding backports of kde4.4 beta to karmic?
<maco> in progress. /topic will tell you when its done
<torgny_j> maco: k, thanks
<||arifaX> hi, I am installing karmic. what are the differences between the options * use password to logon and * use password and decrypt... (the rest is unreadable). I manually partitioned and if possible don't want encryption
<||arifaX> no one?
<maco> if you choose "use password to login" it means you go to a login screen
<maco> not automatic login
<||arifaX> maco thats clear
<maco> if you choose "use password and decrypt home directory" that means you have encryption
<maco> so go with "use password"
<||arifaX> if I do only choose use password to logon, then I have no encryption? - thats what I want since I had a lot of ecryptfs errors on my other machine
<maco> thats right
<||arifaX> thanks
<maco> no problem
<||arifaX> btw some of the setup gui steps are not very well and complete readable (in german)
<maco> can you fix the translations in launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<||arifaX> maco: I think it is well translated but the strings are to long to display I think
<maco> oh ugh. file a bug on ubiquity please
<||arifaX> I can only explain it, but have no shots
<||arifaX> I have a launchpad account so where do I have to jump for a quick message on that?
<||arifaX> maco its already done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/462993
<maco> oh. alright then
<maco> why is the bot not telling info...
<maco> ok well its already triaged so i guess roman'll fix it in lucid
<||arifaX> maco: is there a way to specify a proxy server during setup for updates etc?
<maco> put something like this
<amichair> is there a cli command to logoff kde?
<maco> $ cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy
<maco> /Acquire::http { Proxy "http://192.168.1.137:3142"; };
<maco> er get rid of the / on the Acquire line
<maco> amichair: umm you could restart kdm but if anyone else is logged in, theyll be logged out too
<amichair> maco: is that a 'no'? :-P
<maco> amichair: if youre the only person logged in, you can do "sudo service kdm restart"
<||arifaX> maco: I see, so open a terminal and do this quickly. Thanks
<maco> if others are logged in, thatd be mean though
<maco> ||arifaX: i had it spit out the contents of my file. youd want to create that file and put something similar in, but with the right proxy info
<amichair> maco: I realize that... so there's no actual logoff command?
<maco> there probably is, but i dont know it
<maco> itd involve speaking dbus a bit
<amichair> maco: ok... thanks :-)
<maco> i think ive done it before, but i dont remember how
<||arifaX> anyone did a yubikey logon on karmic?
<dessa> hi
<Kolia> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Segregation> Hello and good morning people. I have 2 questions regarding firefox and behavior. First off: Everytime i open a downloaded file through the download window in firefox it automaticly opens up a dolphin window aswell. I would like to modify this behavior so that it only opens up the file. anyone got an idea ?
<Segregation> second question is: when i try to install a package from playdeb i get the message: Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program. anyone able to help me crack the nut ?
<Segregation> i have installed apturl
<maco> is a bug
<Segregation> k
<maco> i think you need to go to edit -> preferences
<maco> applications
<maco> and set gdebi to handle it
<Segregation> thanks. ill give it a go.-
<maco> if i had to guess, that is
<Segregation> what about my first question. any idea?
<maco> probably same place
<Segregation> think thats where i chose dolphin to handle the files. was that wrong ?
<maco> i would guess if you make it not use dolphin then dolphin wont open...
<Segregation> but then I will get a message from firefox telling me there is no filehandler set to handle my request when i try to open a file from the download window in firefox
<Segregation> ok thanks. My first problem is solved
<Segregation> Seccond remains
<Segregation> maco: do you use kubuntu 9.10 ?
<maco> not sure then. i know a bug is filed, but i dont know its number
<maco> yes
<maco> but i dont tend to use apturls
<Segregation> could you check the link im trying ?
<Segregation> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/?q=alien#
<Segregation> i just found a random from playdeb
<maco> firefox is broken for me, sorry
<Segregation> ahh
<Segregation> what do you use ?
<maco> arora
<maco> i normally use firefox, but i broke things and cant start firefox now. i dont care as im wiping the install in a week when i get my good laptop back
<Segregation> does that handle this types of actions ?
<maco> i dont think so
<Segregation> hmm. what about chrome beta ?
<maco> no idea
<Segregation> well. thanks atleat for the reply maco. when you said it was a bug, does that mean it cant be fixed atm ?
<Segregation> the apturl
<maco> the bug report may have a workaround
<Segregation> kk ty
<maco> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs i would guess
<maco> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs at least
<zubin71> hello, i was having a look at KDE dbus programming and i saw that QDBusViewer. I am currently using karmic which does not have the tool. what do i do?
<[SilverFox]> Has anyone ever had issues with ati drivers maybe nvidia or anything had this. Where KDE runs 3d games work great and opengl is fine but the desktp has choppyness when you scroll in a web page or move a window. and I mean more choppyness then when I had no video drivers installed in KDE was way smoother.
<vashitn> konqueror can open facebook and few other websites its opening them like mobile version is there a way to fix this
<[SilverFox]> yes
<[SilverFox]> google crome or firefox
<vashitn> but i like konqueror are you sure there isnt other way? i dont understand google chrome?? with wine or there is linux version???
<vashitn> any body
<Kolia> vashitn: there is a linux version of chrome
<Kolia> vashitn: try sudo apt-get install chromium
<Pici> Kolia: the chromium package is not the browser. The browser is not in the Ubuntu repositories, there are PPAs and also a Google provided .deb though.
<Pici> !info chromium
<ubottu> chromium (source: chromium-bsu): transitional dummy package for chromium-bsu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-1 (karmic), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Pici> !info chromium-bsu
<ubottu> chromium-bsu (source: chromium-bsu): fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-1 (karmic), package size 122 kB, installed size 440 kB
<steveire> What are the magic words to make sure my sun java is being used instead of the open jdk version?
<bearbonez> vashitn: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<zoro21> ll
<zoro21> Hello
<Fleck> is there an easy way to convert to 64bit kubuntu ;P ? from x86
<vashitn> no
<vashitn> reinstall
<vashitn> Fleck x86 runs faster than 64 for me
<Fleck> vashitn not here :P and i have 5GB RAM
<vashitn> amd or intel
<Fleck> amd
<vashitn> Fleck you can make another partition and put home there and reinstall
<Fleck> yeah
<r4v3nsw0rd> currently, if I plug in headphones, sound comes out from both the speakers and the headphones, is there an easy way to change it so that the speakers automatically are disabled when headphones are plugged in?
<Organized> hi
<Organized> how can i update my system? not to 10.4a1 but the update of all packages
<aiya> how do i make cube effect in kubuntu?
<aiya> how do i make cube effect in kubuntu?
<r4v3nsw0rd> aiya: system settings > desktop> effect for desktop switching
<r4v3nsw0rd> oops, sorry, system settings > look and feel > desktop > common settings> effect for desktop switching
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<r4v3nsw0rd> nevermind, found it, volume controls settings headset jack sense or something like that, don't know why it wasn't enabled by default
<redhammer> good morning
<redhammer> does anyone care that kubuntu lucid does not boot on kvm ?
<redhammer> and has not since before alpha 1
<redhammer> ?
<redhammer> kvm -cdrom lucid-desktop-amd64.iso -m 2048
<redhammer> is the kvm command being used
<tsimpson> redhammer: discussion about lucid should be in #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-devel please
<redhammer> ty
<ionut> can anyone give me the ubuntu irc ?
<Tm_T> ionut: you mean #ubuntu ?
<ionut> yes
<ionut> thx so much
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Segregation> Hi. Im wondering if there is a way to rename your desktop icons graphicaly in KDE4. like in windows, when you just right click then rename and its done.  Im getting the message about permissions, so its obviously a sudo command from terminal. but thats a long way and many clicks less effichent than just rename in KDE.
<maco> what desktop icons?
<Segregation> for instance Firefox
<Segregation> links/icons
<maco> so launchers...
<maco> um...
<Segregation> yes. that would be the term you know them by
<Segregation> I dont like having links with 2 lines text
<maco> mmm nope. i can rename them fine
<maco> and files can *definitely* be renamed
<Segregation> this is my 3rd instalation of Kubuntu and its been like this on each of em
<Segregation> Something you know helped prevnting you from having this problem.
<maco> i wonder if its a difference between folderview mode and spread-things-all-over mode
<Segregation> i have it in folder
<Segregation> So to rename i have to take the long way around
<maco> and if you right click launchers in the folder view, they dont let you rename easily?
<Segregation> Could not save properties. You do not have sufficient access to write to /home/beef/Desktop/firefox.desktop.
<maco> mm maybe a difference in how you make the launchers?
<maco> did you just copy the /usr/share...whatever.desktop to your Desktop?
<Segregation> I used the drag/make link here procdesure
<maco> or create a launcher there new
<maco> ah! i used copy
<maco> not make link
<Segregation> Silly me
<Segregation> hehe
<maco> its still a root-owned file if you make link
<Segregation> Well. i still see it as a problem
<Segregation> that capability is flawed, and it should be made writable from start. when user have made the link
<maco> then youd need to give sudo password to make the link
<Segregation> if i did it as root, it would be understandable
<maco> probably "make link" shouldnt be an option for .desktop files
<maco> but make link means that its the *same file*
<maco> so it IS a root owned file
<Segregation> i think it should. but if a user makes the link it should not need rootpass for edit
<maco> so of course youd need to be root to edit it
<maco> are you saying .desktop's should be chown'd to "last user who did make link"?
<Segregation> is there no way around such a complexed way of making desktoplink renamable ?
<maco> because then if two users.... that wouldnt work
<Segregation> this means i have to make over 10 new launchers
<maco> probably it should just force copy for launchers instead of linking
<Segregation> its doable. but hardly time-effichent
<Segregation> good idea
<Segregation> make link = copy the link, and make it open as a feech made.
<Segregation> french*
<maco> well just get rid of the option to make link and dotn show the drop down
<maco> just make a drag from kickoff mean "copy" always
<Segregation> kk. thanks
<maco> Riddell: does this sound do-able?
<Segregation> Now i know. But i hope someone rethinks that system. Because its a tad anoying.
<Riddell> right click -> edit menu ?
<Segregation> thanks for your help maco. have a nice day.
<maco> Riddell: no when you drag a .desktop from kickoff to the folder view
<maco> it offers copy or make link
<maco> but if you make link, you cant rename the .desktop on your Desktop because it's root-owned
<Riddell> right, you'd need to copy it
<Riddell> and edit it
<maco> would it be possible to teach it to ALWAYS copy instead
<Riddell> I expect there's a configuration option somewhere, but what if one day you wanted to link?
<maco> why would you?
<maco> you cant edit them
<maco> for normal files in dolphin, yeah, havign the link option makes sense i guess, but it seems broken for this
<Riddell> maybe you don't want to edit them, and you do want it to stay updated with the system file
<maco> fair enough... is there a way to explain that difference to users other than waiting for them to show up here frustrated?
<maco> like....can there be mouseover text on the menu items?
<maco> (dunno if qt can do that)
<Riddell> you can put a tooltip on anything
<maco> ok. thanks
<bmunger> why does kubuntu keep losing the static ip address i have set in the network manager even when the pc hasnt been restarted or logged out
<bmunger> and how can i keep a static ip
<dersdr> Hello
<dersdr> A program need a mysql database but i cant find a paket for kubuntu:  http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.1.html#downloads   what can i choose?
<Vroomfondle> dersdr: just use adept/apt-get/synaptic to install mysql
<dersdr> Vroomfondle: what is it? I use linux since two days :(
<Vroomfondle> ah
<Vroomfondle> in Kubuntu/Ubuntu there is a system called "apt". It allows you to easily install software packages from "repositories" using a GUI or a command-line command. There are thousands of packages in the repositories.
<Vroomfondle> dersdr: go to      K -> Computer -> KPackageKit   and search for MySQL
<dersdr> kk
<Vroomfondle> dersdr: then find the package named "mysql-server - 5.1.37"
<Vroomfondle> and click the arrow next to it, then click "Apply"
<Vroomfondle> it should download & install mysql for you
<Vroomfondle> you may have to enter your password.
<dersdr> Vroomfondle: i cant click on "apply" it was grey.
<dersdr> only ok or cancle
<Vroomfondle> dersdr: did you click the arrow next to mysql?
<dersdr> there was a X
<dersdr> no arrow
<Vroomfondle> Oh. That means it's already installed, dersdr
<Vroomfondle> clicking on the "X" would remove it.
<dersdr> :(
<Vroomfondle> so you don't need to install it - you already have it :)
<dersdr> hmm
<Vroomfondle> you definitely looked at mysql-server? not mysql-server-core?
<dersdr> yes
<Vroomfondle> what software are you trying to install which requires mysql?
<dersdr> if i write "mysql" under the shell i become the error " cant connect to local mysql server through socket 'var/run/mysql/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Vroomfondle> dersdr: do "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<Vroomfondle> then enter your user password
<Vroomfondle> (just incase mysql isn't running)
<cmcx_linux> good day, I have a small problem with apparmor on jaunty. I'm trying to locate the module on the filesystem to see why is not loading when it should. Does anyone know where it supposed to be?
<dersdr> Vroomfondle: yeah, its start. thanks
<Vroomfondle> :)
<cmcx_linux> by any chance is built into the kernel?
<medion> hey i need some help i dont have sound on flash
<ubtsrv> hi! is there any tutorial on how to write a module for KDE's System Settings (systemsettings)? is it possible to write a module in python?
<maco> dont see why you couldnt use pykde
<ubtsrv> me neither :) but I can't find any tutorial on this topic
<BlueX> have you guys heard about atheros problems?
<BlueX> my internet has a lot of problems in kubuntu 9.10
<ubtsrv> maco: so you don't know of any tutorial for systemsettings modules?
<maco> theyre called kcm modules
<maco> if that helps with searching
<ubtsrv> I think it'll help, thanks
<BlueX> noone aware of internet problems in kubuntu 9.10?
<lazydragoon> please my amsn said he can't not detect my farsight install and i don't know why
<bbeck> I was wondering if anyone knew the package name for the alternative desktops  (I believe one showed the earth, one was called virus, and one showed the weather.)
<mw> hello everybody
<mw> i have the follwing problem: using (k)ubuntu 9.10 on a hp notebook, i can activate the integrated wireless lan card (lspci: 02:04.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)) with the bc43 kernel module. i can connect to the network, even the wlan hotkey and the led work nicely. problem now: after about 10 or 20 mb of data downloaded, the connection getsy slower and slower, though
<mw>  not breaking off completely. after about 20 mb, the connection speed goes down to 200 bytes/sec (it actually works, the data received is correct, but way too slow). after trying w/ winxp, i can say that the problem is NOT the wireless device itself, but must be something with the driver.  i would appreciate any ideas.
<medion> hey i need help i dont have sound on flash videos
<bbeck> found it: plasma-wallpapers-addons
<ner0x> is there anything I can use on a windows machine to see linux machine folders natively?
<gehzumteufel> yes
<gehzumteufel> There is an ext2/3 driver for Windows
<gehzumteufel> Do you use either of those two filesystems?
<ner0x> I do.
<ner0x> That's what the main FS is.
<gehzumteufel> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<gehzumteufel> I have used that myself, so I know it works
<Kovert> ? i have a new kubuntu install 9.10 can not login to kde graphical keeps on returning to login screen. Can login to console no issue. ?
<ner0x> I should mention it's on a separate machine.
<gehzumteufel> ner0x: That shouldn't be an issue. Just install it on the target machine and share the drive or whatever you need.
<ner0x> gehzumteufel: I'm not exactly sure how to do that. That's my problem. I typically SSH in now.
<Kolia> Kovert: what happens when you startx from console once login?
<gehzumteufel> ner0x: Can you RDP into the Windows box?
<ner0x> gehzumteufel: It's the other way around.
<Guest60350> what is difference between i686 and x86?
<Kovert> Kolia: i will try now
<gehzumteufel> ner0x: So you are on the Windows box now?
<gehzumteufel> And you SSH into the *nix box
<ner0x> gehzumteufel: Correct.
<Kovert> Kolia: looks hung on the graphic of the hard disk
<Kovert> Kolia: as it loads
<Orion737> sigh, anyone know if i686 is the same as x86?
<Kolia> hum.. i think i've had this problem but can't remember how i fixed it :/
<Kolia> Kovert: have you tried with a new user?
<Kolia> Kovert: also try to do a apt-get update/ apt-get upgrade from console
<Kolia> maybe something is not finished to update?
<Kovert> Kolia: tried both
<Kolia> and with a new user?
<Kovert> Kolia: yes
<Kovert> Kolia: i think in this case different distro needs to be tried
<Kolia> Kovert: have you tried to boot in safe mode?
<Kolia> Kovert: also does grub propose you several kernel at boot?
<Kovert> Kolia: no whats that and No
<soee> my hdd with windows just died :/ its a sign to stay with kubuntu for good
<Kolia> Kovert: when you boot your computer it should telle you that you can hit "esc" to go to grub menu
<Kolia> from there you can choose which kernel to boot with, and in safe mode or not
<Kovert> try it now
<Kolia> Kovert: is there some free space on your disk by the way?
<Kolia> try a 'df'
<Kovert> Kolia: tons
<Kolia> sure?
<Kovert> Kolia: df -h :)
<Kovert> yes
<Kolia> kk
<gehzumteufel> Should iwlist list all APs while connected to a wired connection?
<Kolia> Kovert: do you have an nvidia card?
<Kovert> Kolia: Oh how I wish!
<Kovert> Kolia: I think it can be hd or a brand of computer thats rymes with hell
<olimpico> Hello, I have a problem with a directory, I downloaded a chines directory with a chinese name, so my Kubuntu iin ENglish doesn't let me rename it, move it, etc.
<olimpico> How can i change the name of the folder?
<Kolia> Kovert: have you managed to boot in safe mode?
<Kolia> or to try an older kernel?
<Vroomfondle> try using a terminal, olimpico?
<olimpico> Vroomfondle: I tried, I cannot get into the folder
<olimpico> The problem is that it starts with a weird chineses character
<Vroomfondle> hrm, oh dear. Are there any roman characters whatsoever in the name?
<Vroomfondle> because then you might be able to insert a wildcard instead of the chinese characters
<olimpico> Vroomfondle: Yes, but not at the beginning
<Vroomfondle> like "mv *yfolder myfolder"
<olimpico> Vroomfondle: But how?
<Vroomfondle> or "mv *yfolde* myfolder"
<Vroomfondle> as long as no other directories match the wildcard expression
<Kovert> Kolia: trying safe now
<olimpico> Vroomfondle: It doesn't work
<Kovert> Kolia: seeing lots of media errors
<Vroomfondle> oh. Then I'm out of ideas, sorry olimpico.
<Vroomfondle> never had that problem before myself
<Vroomfondle> I guess it's a unicode issue, but not sure how to fix that
<olimpico> Vroomfondle: I can move the complete folder inside another folder
<olimpico> Vroomfondle: But I cannot renale the folder itself
<Vroomfondle> olimpico: so I take it you can't do it via Dolphin?
<Vroomfondle> if so, that's a bug
<Vroomfondle> and you should report it, but I'm not sure how to work around it
<olimpico> Vroomfondle:  I tried, doesn't work
<NoobCp> Where's the best place to see how much RAM I   have?
<Vroomfondle> can you actually see the chinese characters, by the way?
<Vroomfondle> or are they placeholders e.g. squares, diamonds, question-marks
<mrgreene1969> can anyone help me get my webcam working?
<olimpico> Vroomfondle: OK, thanks a lot for trying!
<Vroomfondle> olimpico: no problem. Good luck! :)
<snarkster> hi, ive got a dvd that i cant seem to mount.. can someone suggest away to rescan for the dvd without eject it
<snarkster> ive been trying to watch this dvd for awhile now and its screwing up my netflix queue
<cragdor> NoobCp 'System Monitor' will list the amount of ram and usage at the bottom
<cragdor> if your not using kde 4, drop to command type cat /proc/meminfo and its listed next to MemTotal
<NoobCp> I'musing KDE4 alright, but I can't find a system monitor
<snarkster> i keep getting devide/sr0 unknown device
<mrgreene1969> anyone?
<snarkster> mrgreene1969: whats the question
<NoobCp> Oh well, I was just wondering why the desktop widget isn't showing near complete RAM uitilization. Live sesion should do that I think
<cragdor> press Alt & F2 and start typing, System Monitor, if you can't find it under System submenu
<mrgreene1969> trying to get my webcam to work with kopete
<Kovert> Kolia: I M BETTING BAD DRIVE
<Kovert> Kolia: FINISHED REPAIR
<Kovert> SAME ISSUE
<Kovert> Kolia: SORRY CAPS
<Kovert> Kolia: still sorry :-(
<snarkster> mrgreene1969:  what protocol are you try to get it to work with or just work in general with kopete
<mrgreene1969> dont understand? trying toget it to work with yahoo or aim
<Kolia> Kovert: what if you start kdm now?
<snarkster> i dont believe it works with either of those.. i dont use kopete on a regular basis as i prefer pidgin
<mrgreene1969> does it work with that?
<snarkster> mrgreene1969: please take a look at this: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/kopete/index.html
<mrgreene1969> ok
<snarkster> mrgreene1969: I believe that only MSN supports webcam
<Kovert> Kolia: same
<Kolia> Kovert: has it worked one time? or you never managed to pass the login?
<Kovert> Kolia: never
<snarkster> so no help on mounting this movie dvd eh?
<Kovert> Kolia: giving up thanks will try reinstall
<Kolia> Kovert: at boot you can choose between kernels or not?
<Kovert> no
<Kolia> (when you choose safe mode)
<Kolia> have you tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Kovert> Kolia: yes
<NoobCp> That' where I tried cragdor. Thanks for the help. It's a striped down regional remaster,doessn't have most of the goodies on it
<Kolia> have you checked your log in /var/log ?
<Kolia> X log?
<snarkster> kolia can he log in via console?
<Kolia> snarkster: yes
<Kolia> oh, he left
<cragdor> NoobCp you should still be able to drop to console and type 'cat /proc/meminfo'  thats generated by the kernal
<snarkster> ok well thanx for your help.
<spieman> hola
<NoobCp> Ah,  I entered the command wrong, spaces in this IRC client obscure are
<r4v3nsw0rd> is help for kubuntu 10.04 allowed here?
<Vroomfondle> I think that's in #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-devel
<NoobCp> For some reason the live session is giving me graphical effect it din't show me on the other computer I've tried it. GUI seems to be sluggish quite often aswell
<Vroomfondle> NoobCp: different graphics hardware?
<r4v3nsw0rd> thanks Vroomfondle
<jesse2> hello.  running kubuntu 9.04.  when i try to log off/shutdown/reboot via the kde Application Launcher, nothing happens.  does anyone know what the reason could be?
<Guest75591> jesse, tried updating kubuntu?
<Guest75591> I mean kde
<jesse2> yes, im running 4.4.3 i believe
<Orion737> did it have this problem before the update?
<jesse2> im not sure... this is a pretty new install (just last night).  i did a fresh install, booted it up, upgraded everything and downloaded some other apps
<Orion737> see, I'm using kubuntu 9.10 with the newest kde and I don't know what bug I *havn't* encountered ;)
<jesse2> and was unable to logoff/shutdonw/etc
<jesse2> :)
<jesse2> me too
<Orion737> and you forced it to turn off right?
<NoobCp> Wel, newer,the other one was a 4+year old laptop, some radeon
<jesse2> right
<Orion737> does it work correctly now?
<NoobCp> this one i  Intel GM965
<jesse2> negative, i cant logoff or shutdown
<Orion737> ouch
<jesse2> is there a way i can view the console and see any error messages?
<jesse2> or a log?
<Orion737> one sec
<jesse2> thanks
<frozen> systemmonitor i think
<Orion737> ksystemlog
<frozen> yeah systemlog it was
<jesse2> hmmm when i attempt to log off nothing changes in the system update
<Orion737> that's causeit isn't doing anything hehe
<jesse2> haha yeah
<jesse2> though i was hoping it would give an error message
<Orion737> the question is how to repair the os when it gets corrupt
<frozen> tried recovery mode?
<jesse2> hmm, no i havent.  what would i do once ive entered recovery mode?
<Orion737> recovery mode is all terminal command line though
<frozen> yes
<jesse2> oh
<jesse2> i havent run linux since the 90s; does  startx still start x? :)
<Orion737> jesse2, I found stuff about this problem online
<jesse2> thanks! may i have a link?
<Orion737> you can shutdown or restart still through the command line or there is also a workaround
<Orion737> well this is a preliminary one but I'll try to find others also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7806322
<jesse2> thanks!
<NoobCp> One thing is for sure, I'musing up more CPU on this computer
<sena> kubuntu ftw
<cragdor> Yeah, i dissabled the sounds too! KDE's shutdown sound is too long, i just want it to shutdown as quickly as possible, not wait to finish playing a sound effect
<Orion737> jesse2, and this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/405522
<jesse2> thanks
<jesse2> im gonna try rm ~/.kde/share/config/knotifyrc
<Orion737> k
<patch_> hi
<patch_> channel irc list
<Vroomfondle> type /list
<patch_> list
<Vroomfondle>  /list
<jesse2> im having the same problems in this one... suspend/sleep works but logout/shutdown do not
<jesse2> deleting that file didnt do the trick, but perhaps i need to reboot and try again
<jesse2> that site worked -- thanks a ton!
<patch_> swishmax
<Guest97229> np
<[SilverFox]> hey guys
<[SilverFox]> I got my video drivers and such installed working okday but I find clicking things sometimes gives me a 1-2 sec delay. I wonder there some type of program that maybe throttling my KDE?
<subito> hi, i have a program that is running, can i stop it, then switch off my computer and continue my computation later?
<NoobCp> Any idea if I couldmitigate double keystroke resulting in a long roll of repeats?
<soee> do u know how can i configure my speakers to 5,1, now only 2 works
<swilhelm> hi there
<swilhelm> are there people with practical experiences off kubuntu netbook release on a real netbook
<swilhelm> (not on a virtual machine or equal)
<swilhelm> have it running on a msi u100 and wondering about several things like powermanagement
<swilhelm> seem that the provided kernel has some troubles with it?
<swilhelm> using one of the earlier kernels suspend to ram did working, since some kernel upgrade, suspend to ram is
<swilhelm> lost
<swilhelm> also the display power management has very crazy effects, flickering from 100% to 0% display light and back
<rafasmart> hey guys
<rafasmart> anyone knows why while inserting a CD of packages on kubuntu, doesn't work like Ubuntu?(asking by package management)
<simo_> hi
<simo_> could someone point me in the right direction of installing a new hard drive to my kubuntu system? (complete newbie..)
<swilhelm> simo_: some shell experiences, as primary disk (exchanging the current primary), as second, with lvm,..???
<simo_> :o
<simo_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<simo_> i remember trying to follow this guide but messing something up..
<swilhelm> didn't read that guide, have long enought experiences :)
<swilhelm> do you want to replace a disk, or do you want it as a second drive?
<simo_> second =)
<swilhelm> so you have the disk in your system already?
<simo_> yes
<simo_> just plugged in nothing rly done to it
<swilhelm> ok
<swilhelm> usb drive or sata?
<simo_> sata
<swilhelm> what did dmesg told you? what device is it? /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc,?
<simo_> lemme check
<simo_> hmm
<simo_> any idea how to shorten the output?
<swilhelm> something like that: [    2.404975] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)
<simo_> sdb
<swilhelm> dmesg |grep "\[sd.\]"
<swilhelm> so what is "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" is telling you?
<simo_> Levy /dev/sdb: 1000.2 Gt, 1000204886016 tavua
<simo_> 255 päätä, 63 sektoria/ura, 121601 sylinteriä
<simo_> Yksiköt = 16065 * 512 = 8225280 -tavuiset sylinterit
<simo_> Levyn tunniste: 0x000f1b70
<simo_> Laite Käynn     Alku          Loppu    Lohkot   Id  Järjestelmä
<FloodBotK1> simo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simo_> /dev/sdb1               1      121601   976760001   83  Linux
<swilhelm> simo_: so you have an existing partition with linux
<simo_> :o
<swilhelm> now describe how do you like to use the disk, partition scheme, with lvm,...
<simo_> just installed kubuntu though ^^
<simo_> just the whole TB to availabe for use
<swilhelm> I won't like to crash any existing data, so it is very helpful that I don't have to ask you every little aspect
<swilhelm> it's much more helpful if you describe what do you wish
<simo_> just to delete verything from it and get it up and running
<swilhelm> I have a computer, it has two disks, on disk 1 I have ,...
<simo_> i dont know what else you mean
<swilhelm> simo_: I am admin, and now enough examples of data crash because of not existing backups,,...
<swilhelm> at the moment your description is like the famous "flower on the desktop"
<simo_> not to be rude or anything but what are you talking about now
<swilhelm> without some infos on your hardware, your current setup,... helping you may cause loosing of data
<NoobCp> Is opening the downloaadd destination direectory from the download list window  not launchDolphin normal behaaviour?
<NoobCp> Instead Firefoox prompting for Launch Application
<r4v3nsw0rd> how do you make a custom keyboard shortcut?
<joshjtl> hey folks i want to test kde 4.4 is there any way to do so without compiling everything?
<NoobCp> system settings->keyboard?
<r4v3nsw0rd> yea, just don't know how to add new ones? I tried right clicking
<balvonas> i installed Kubuntu 9.10. laptop FANs don't work at all. what is the problem? Acer Aspire 5720z
<olso> hello
<BlueX> is 64bit usually less stable than 32?
<olso> I think
<BlueX> me too
<olso> do you test Ubuntu 10 afla?
<cragdor> Stability is good from my point, i've had very little difficulty with my x64 linux
<BlueX> I've had nothing but problems with kubuntu 9.10
<BlueX> its buggy, it crashes, and the support for my wireless card sucks
<BlueX> widgets glitch out, firefox glitches out
<cragdor> Strange, i've had no issues at all!
<BlueX> you're using 64bit kubuntu 9.10?
<BlueX> and newest kde?
<cragdor> yep, other than mapping the new x64 sun jvm to firefox no issues
<BlueX> mapping the new x64 sun jvm to firefox? that's the 64bit version of java?
<cragdor> O yes and Adobe AIR is only 32bit, but i don't use that and we will have x64bit version before windows
<cragdor> Yes the x64bit version of java
<cragdor> The plugin for x64 java is named different
<BlueX> hmm, I thought installing the newest version of flash player would help but it made it worse
<BlueX> do you have nvidia card?
<cragdor> Yep, with multi head, 1920x1050, and 1280 x 1024
<BlueX> ok so its not my graphics card
<BlueX> but supposedly atheros wireless cards do not have good support with ubuntu
<BlueX> which would explain that problem
<BlueX> but yeah, both firefox and opera have the same flash glitches for me
<cragdor> Erm their not great but it shouldn't cause it to crash! If you are using stable repositories
<BlueX> but strangely it was like that with default flash and the newer version
<cragdor> Flash glitches? Hmmm you might be using an opensource flash and java virtual machine!
<BlueX> well, the first flash version came from updating konqueror
<BlueX> the second flash version came from the official adobe site
<cragdor> I'll dig out the destruction... i mean instructions for Adobe x64 Flash, and Sun Java x64
<BlueX> I don't even have java installed yet
<BlueX> so you think the problem might be that I have the wrong versions?
<cragdor> You will it will be called 'Ice Tea'
<BlueX> yes, I don't have iced tea installed
<cragdor> 32bit programs do not run well inside of x64 bit programs
<BlueX> k, how do I remove the versions I have now?
<cragdor> Can you give me 30Mins to finish a bit of work and i'll write it up for you
<BlueX> yes cause I have to reboot anyway, but I might not be here in 30 min..actually no I won't so I'll have to catch up with you later
<BlueX> thank you for the info!
<cragdor> No problem we are always here to help if we can
<soee> is there any program similiar to emule under KDE ?
<cragdor> Well not kde specific, but if you have the hd space you can install the gtk libraries along side, for emule try this http://sourceforge.net/projects/lmule/
<xing_> hi
<xing_> everyone
<cragdor> Hi
<cristi_> hello
<cristi_> could anyone please tell me what package contains the kde plasma applets (like the digital clock, the systray and the rest) ? or at least a way I could find that package?
<cragdor> a number, is the answer but you can start with kdebase-plasma
<olso> sorry for my english but my desktop lag with a cpu intel core2 duo it is normal?
<cragdor> followed by plasma-widgets-addons
<cristi_> cragdor: already checked plasma-widgets-addons, they don't seem to be there...
<cragdor> ??
<olso> persone peut m'aider? :(
<cristi_> cragdor: if I know the filename(/usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_systemtray.so), is there any way to find out which package it is contained in?
<cragdor> Not sure
<cragdor> It would be good to have a online database to search that
<cristi_> cragdor: does apt-cache search only show not installed packages?
<cristi_> ok, i think i've found it
<cristi_> thanks for the help =)
<joshjtl> can anyone tell me how to downgrade from kubuntu ppa staging?
<fasr> Hello
<soee> yo
<administrador> hi
<fasr> hi administrador
<fasr> ;)
<fasr> I try to install a driver for my tft-touch-screen but i become a error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/341489/ can. someone help me?
<cyberhunter> veo muuuucha gente....
<cyberhunter> helou
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
#kubuntu 2009-12-15
<Num83rGuy> Though I am sure this has been asked a thousand times, are the 4.4 beta packages coming for Karmic or are they Lucid only?
<genii> Num83rGuy: They should eventually be in karmic backports
<Num83rGuy> OK thanks, I will wait.
<[SilverFox]> What is the best way to uninstall my old  fglrx (ati) so when i reset my new nvidia card will detect auto and install like was a fresh os install
<p1erre_> Hi folks. Is there someone that has installed KDE 4 from trunk branch while using 4.3 without breaking the system?
<Scunizi> SilverFox.. your nick is hard to TAB autocomplete even with the "[" present.. after install.. reboot to the rescue kernel and choose "fix video" or something to that effect.. that should take care of it.
<Scunizi> probably because he's not logged in any more.. :(
<wavis_> can anyone give me a tip on escaping characters? eg export CLASSPATH="/jexts/\*" leaves me with the string /jexts/\*  and I'm trying to avoid the backslash
<wavis_> if i leave out the backslash it expands to the contents of the directory. also not what I want.
<dtchen> why would you need an asterisk in your $CLASSPATH?
<wavis_> I have a directory that i drop jars into for testing on a REPL
<wavis_> setting and unsetting the classpath is inconvenient, and java 6 understands the asterisk
<wavis_> not the point, anyway
<wavis_> there should be some way to escape a star character, seriously
<dtchen> seems to work fine in the shell that I use (mksh)
<dtchen> crimsun@errno:~/tmp $ touch \*
<dtchen> crimsun@errno:~/tmp $ rm -- \*
<wavis_> I'm discovering that when echoing the variable I need to quote it. so i actually got it right for one of those, but when I echoed, the path was expanded, which was fine. I just thought it was expanded before.
<wavis_> echo "$CLASSPATH"
<wavis_> instead of
<wavis_> echo $CLASSPATH
<tsimpson> use single quotes
<wavis_> tsimpson: i actually want to see the contents of the variable
<wavis_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/102049/how-do-i-escape-the-wildcard-asterisk-character-in-bash
<tsimpson> using single quotes disables shell expansion
<tsimpson> echo '*' will print exactly *
<wavis_> right, so
<wavis_> export CLASSPATH='/jexts/*'
<wavis_> is correct
<wavis_> thanks :)
<funcrush> can I see the contents in buffer??
<tsimpson> what buffer?
<ubuntu> hola
<funcrush> I did copy some text in konsole but i can't paste it
<ubuntu> alguien habla español?
<tsimpson> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu> y como entro
<tsimpson> funcrush: Ctrl-Shift-V or middle click should paste
<ubuntu> disculpa mi ignorancia
<funcrush> tsimpson: yep i know, but it doesn't work
<tsimpson> ubuntu: /j #kubuntu-es
<tsimpson> funcrush: how did you copy?
<ubuntu> thank you
<funcrush> tsimpson: 3 ways, selecting with drag, right click and hit copy, ctrl+shift+c
<tsimpson> it should work then, do you have klipper running?
<funcrush> tsimpson: yup it running
<tsimpson> click on the klipper icon in the system tray and you should be able to see what's copied
<funcrush> tsimpson: the contents not exist... do u know anything?
<tsimpson> it works here, all the ways you've said
<funcrush> tsimpson: well... it can be solved by restart the program, konsole.
<funcrush> but shortly, the doesn't work again
<tsimpson> seems very odd
<funcrush> ok. anyway thank you for ur helping :)
<phant0m_> does karmic koala support a kde desktop?
<tsimpson> yes
<phant0m_> where can i get it pls?
<phant0m_> its not in my repo
<tsimpson> you install the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<phant0m_> from their main site i presume
<mw> hello, i have the following problem: after haveing sucessfully (re)boot my machine, i can hear sound on the speakers and, if i plug them in, on headphones. after bringing the machine to standby or hibernate, and reactivateing it, i can hear sound ONLY if i use headphones. the speakers do not seem to work, but using headphones, sound works as normal. this is a hp/compaq notebook with in integrated intel sound card.
<tsimpson> it's in main, yes
<mw> phant0m_: just install the package like you would install any other package.
<phant0m_> it doesnt appear in my repo
<tsimpson> phant0m_: then you have none enabled
<tsimpson> the package is in main, which should be enabled on all installs
<phant0m_> no i have the opportunity to down other packages just not kubuntu
<tsimpson> it's called "kubuntu-desktop"
<tsimpson> it is there
<phant0m_> ok brb
<phant0m_> educational desktop for kubuntu that right ?
<tsimpson> no
<tsimpson> that's edubuntu-desktop-kde
<tsimpson> you want kubuntu-desktop with the description "Kubuntu desktop system"
<phant0m_> k ill ceck again
<phant0m_> check*
<phant0m_> no not there
<tsimpson> it should be, update your package list
<phant0m_> how?
<tsimpson> I'm not sure how to in gnome, look for an update button or similar
<phant0m_> k
<kubian> tsimpson: in terminal  sudo aptitude update
<kubian> or apt-get update
<phant0m_> t
<phant0m_> ta
<tsimpson> make sure you close the package manager first
<tsimpson> otherwise it'll fail
<phant0m_> k
<phant0m_> hmmm no still not there
<kubian> r u using synaptic?
<phant0m_> err
<phant0m_> software centre
<kubian> use synaptic and then refresh list
<tsimpson> that doesn't show all packages
<phant0m_> ok
<tsimpson> or you can just do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" in a terminal
<phant0m_> right im gonna stick to using synaptic rather than software centre its misleading and that annoys me lol
<kubian> USoftCenter is crap
<phant0m_> yes i just came to that realisation myself
<phant0m_> im also havin a minor issue with opera
<tsimpson> that is being addressed for lucid
<kubian> kde can be installed with gnome but it's preferred to just use kubuntu if you like kde
<phant0m_> yes i do like kde
<phant0m_> i prefer it
<tsimpson> yay, netsplits
<phant0m_> sigh thats so annoying
<kubian> if u mix with gnome there would be a lot of clutter in the menu
<tsimpson> if you prefer KDE, why not install Kubuntu rather than Ubuntu?
<phant0m_> i didnt get an option between the two
<tsimpson> you download the Kubuntu CD rather than the Ubuntu one...
<phant0m_> lol stands to reason
<phant0m_> didnt know that before otherwise i would have
<tsimpson> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu for next time
<phant0m_> ty
<phant0m_> i was going to ask if you could help with an issue regarding opera pls
<tsimpson> well we don't make opera, so it'll be hard ;)
<phant0m_> lol there a help channel here
<r00t_> Howdy so iw as randomly typing away at keys and spinning my  mouswheel when my desktop got very small and went up tnot the top left hand corner and now theres just a grey/white checkerboard in place of where the desktop orignaly was.
<tsimpson> r00t_: you zoomed out to the activity view, there should be a magnifying glass icon under the desktop to zoom back in
<mw> r00t_: try windows key + scroll down
<tsimpson> phant0m_: well opera is proprietary so there is only unofficial support in ##opera
<phant0m_> ok ty
<r00t_> thanks
<r00t_> whats a decent irc client? like one that would come with preprogramed irc servers?
<phant0m_> xchat
<phant0m_> konversation
<tsimpson> I don't get why that's so important to people, but xchat comes with a build-in server list
<phant0m_> mirc
<tsimpson> and mirc is not "decent" by any stretch
<krezlyn> Hello
<phant0m_> lol worked for me
<krezlyn> can anyone tell me how i would manage my harddrives in kubuntu?
<phant0m_> do you have raid?
<phant0m_> firewire
<tsimpson> perhaps you should explain exactly what you mean by "manage" :)
<ubuntu_> what happen with the kubuntu 9.10 install:
<krezlyn> well, i have a second harddrive which is ext3, however i do not have access to it on my system currently like i cant find where i can access it
<ubuntu_> i got read olny msg
<ubuntu_> ;j #ubuntu-br
<tsimpson> krezlyn: see if it's listed in the "places" list in dolphin
<krezlyn> haha it is thanks
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> what chanel
<ubuntu> is the hacking?
<tsimpson> depends on your definition of hacking
<ubuntu> or chatfriends
<ubuntu> nivel web
<tsimpson> if you want a chat channel, try #defocus
<ubuntu> thank you
<ubuntu> sorry for my english
<ubuntu> is not perfect
<krezlyn> what is a good music player (mp3's)
<tsimpson> amarok
<krezlyn> Hmmmm ok..
<phant0m_> no
<phant0m_> not amarok
<tsimpson> just make sure to install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<krezlyn> what is kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<phant0m_> codecs
<tsimpson> it contains, amongst other things, mp3 codecs
<krezlyn> ok
<phant0m_> stupid us law
<krezlyn> im doing the software update at the moment.
<tsimpson> not just codecs, flash, lame, unrar, sun-java and microsoft fonts
<krezlyn> phant0m_: what would you recommend for music player?
<krezlyn> whats lame?
<tsimpson> krezlyn: join #ubuntu-bots and ask "what is the best music player?"
<phant0m_> rhythmbox
<phant0m_> amarok is considered the best
<phant0m_> but i disagree
<tsimpson> lame is an mp4 encoder
<phant0m_> because of the stupid law
<tsimpson> erm, mp3, not 4
<phant0m_> lol
<krezlyn> will amorak automaticlly rescan my media directory for new mp3's?
<tsimpson> yes
<tsimpson> if you want it to
<phant0m_> yes may cause errors tho
<phant0m_> another player thats very good is songbird
<tsimpson> I've used amarok for years, never had an issues with it
<tsimpson> try several, see what you like
<phant0m_> the problem i kept having with it was it didnt recognize alot of the music
<krezlyn> how do i find out the mountpoint of my second hard drive?
<phant0m_> same with songbird but you dont have to mess with restricted formats like with amarok
<tsimpson> open konsole, type "mount"
<tsimpson> phant0m_: that's not amarok's fault
<phant0m_> no i know it isnt
<phant0m_> if the problem didnt exist i would carryon using amarok
<Goliath> hi
<phant0m_> hi
<Goliath> i want to remove an application from the kde menu, i used the editor but the app remains
<Goliath> phant0m_:
<Goliath> do you know
<Goliath> sd
<Goliath> sad
<Goliath> as
<Goliath> dsa
<Goliath> dasds
<Goliath> HEY
<Goliath> takis:
<Goliath> eeeeeeeeeeee mouni
<phant0m_> ?
<tsimpson> Goliath: do not flood
<Goliath> tsimpson: how can i remove an entry from kde menu
<tsimpson> if someone knows, they'll answer
<tsimpson> as far as I know, the way you did it should have worked
<phant0m_> sorry goliath i use gnome
<phant0m_> and i was doin something else
<Goliath> tsimpson: it appeears....
<Goliath> tsimpson: its still there
<Goliath> how can i run kde menu editor from command line?
<Goliath> or from cli
<tsimpson> run kmenuedit
<tsimpson> and "cli" is "command line"
<Goliath> i kno
<Goliath> w
<Goliath> tsimpson: when i type this i get a gui again
<Goliath> tsimpson: cant i just edit a conf file
<Goliath> or something
<tsimpson> that is the kde menu editor, yes
<tsimpson> it's made of lots of .desktop files, user specific entries are in ~/.local/share/applications
<Goliath> its still in there
<Goliath> a desktop file
<scott> Hey all, New to Linux and I have a few Questions.  Anyone free?
<scott____> Anyone around to take a question?
<Goliath> [04:46] <Goliath> i removed using menu editor an application from kde4 and now even if i reinstall the program the application isnt shown
<Goliath> [04:46] <Goliath> how do i fix it
<Goliath> i removed using menu editor an application from kde4 and now even if i reinstall the program the application isnt shown. How do i fix it?
<tsimpson> Goliath: stop repeating that so much
<Goliath> tsimpson: it drives me crazy
<tsimpson> fine, but don't repeat it so much
<nbnds> already tried to set the menu to defaults?
<Goliath> nbnds: dude this was ingenius! it worked
<nbnds> glad i could help
<Logan_Lockwood> Hi
<Logan_Lockwood> How can i format (reformat?) mi pendrive easily in Kubuntu?
<Goliath> nbnds: btw a guy told me this
<Goliath> <firephoto> Goliath: when u delete something it will show up in ~/.config/menus/
<nbnds> in "system" category there is an app "startup disk creator, just press on "format" button there
<gorgonzola> hello. i was just wondering: what happened with networkmanager plasma widget?
<Logan_Lockwood> Networkmanager is not being used anymore (i think)
<gorgonzola> is that a kde thing, or is it just us?
<gorgonzola> wait. you mean the backend? it sure is. it is used through Knetworkmanager.. but we used to have a plasmoid
<gorgonzola> i have been trying to find out what happened with it for months...
<nbnds> may be it is possible to download this plasmid from kde-looks.org?
<Logan_Lockwood> Wait
<Logan_Lockwood> frome repositorys
<Logan_Lockwood> there is it.
<Logan_Lockwood> plasma-widget-network-manager
<Logan_Lockwood> is that what you're looking for?
<ElTimo> hi, any word on the kde 4.4 packages for karmic?
<tsimpson> not yet, keep an eye on kubuntu.org
<ElTimo> ><
<ElTimo> i compiled it from source, but it just wasnt the same
<muri_one_> does kde work well with alternative window managers?
<tsimpson> it should, as long as those window managers are standards compliant
<ElTimo> seriously, what's making the packages take so long? is it the upgrade to qt 4.6 that's holding things up or something?
<kishore> why is koffice-kde4 for lucid still at version 2.0.2 when there has been a new post for 2.1?
<kishore> *news*
<kishore> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2.1.0
<tsimpson> kishore: because 2.1 is only in the PPA
<kishore> tsimpson: that is true for karmic but for lucid it should be in the main repos
<kishore> or so says the aticle
<tsimpson> no, because it was never put into the repos
<tsimpson> you should file a bug to remind devs about it
<kishore> sure. against koffice?
<tsimpson> yes please
<krezlyn> does anyone here play muds?
<[SilverFox]> is this okay? 118604 frames in 5.0 seconds?
<[SilverFox]> I really not sure how to increase my frames
<kishore> tsimpson: Interesting... the page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice says lucid contains 2.1
<tsimpson> I think I remember it being called "koffice-kde4" by mistake
<kishore> tsimpson: Yes. I am referring to koffice-kde4. koffice still refers to 1.6
<tsimpson> !info koffice-kde4 lucid
<ubottu> koffice-kde4 (source: koffice2): KDE Office Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.2-2ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 9 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Roasted> whats up everyone
<tsimpson> kishore: it's still waiting to build
<kishore> !info koffice build
<ubottu> 'build' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<tsimpson> kishore: build is compiling
<kishore> !info koffice lucid
<ubottu> koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu10 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<tsimpson> stupid splits
<Roasted> Does Kubuntu and Ubuntu do anything differently in terms of the way they handle/disperse network load? I have 2 setups at work, both identical laptops - 1 ubuntu, 1 kubuntu, imaging 15 laptops at a time. The Kubuntu LAN is always slower than the Ubuntu LAN - I can't figure out why.
<kishore> tsimpson: still building? It's been a while since the realease and the announcement. PPA's have been available for a while...
<tsimpson> kishore: build in lucid, not PPAs. building a package in the repos is somewhat more complex than a PPA
<tsimpson> Roasted: no, the only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu is the GUI, all the base/kernel/networking stuff is identical
<Roasted> tsimpson - that's what I thought too. But I cannot trace back ANY differences in the setups whatsoever.
<kishore> tsimpson: ah ok. will have to wait then
<Roasted> two gigabit switches, same make/model. two laptops, same make/model. All Cat5e network cable. 15 laptops per LAN to image - same image on each LAN. I just can't trace what might be different. And the thing is, I USED to have Ubuntu on my laptop and it was fine, once I put Kubuntu on it I noticed the slight lag in getting images cranked out.
<Roasted> It'll cater to 2 laptops and they'll be pushing out full bore speeds, while the rest linger around the 3-4 hour mark (obscenely high). Once the 2 speed demons are done, the remainder take off fu ll bore. It's very strange.
<Roasted> Meanwhile the Ubuntu lan is pretty much handling all clients at the same range/speed.
<krezlyn> Any mudders on?
<tsimpson> krezlyn: try asking in the freenode social channel (#defocus)
<krezlyn> i need help with installing a mud client on kde
<krezlyn> kubuntu
<tsimpson> !find mud
<ubottu> Found: gnome-mud, lib64mudflap0, lib64mudflap0-dbg, libmudflap0, libmudflap0-4.2-dev (and 6 others)
<Roasted> tsimpson - do you just moderate kubuntu, or you an actual kubuntu fan?
<tsimpson> Roasted: I've used Kubuntu since early 2005 :)
<krezlyn> im trying to find a package for kmuddy.. i know the names i just to find one with a kubuntu package
<tsimpson> !find kmuddy
<Roasted> tsimpson - nice. I've used it for about, ohh, a month. :P
<ubottu> Package/file kmuddy does not exist in karmic
<tsimpson> krezlyn: I see kildclient in the repos
<tsimpson> !info kildclient
<ubottu> kildclient (source: kildclient): Powerful MUD client with a built-in Perl interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.0-1 (karmic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<krezlyn> im also hoping to find one that had a automapper
<tsimpson> kmuddy was probably discontinued
<novice> On Karmic how do I make the whole system go to sleep, automaticaly?
<krezlyn> can i install a rpm or make a rpm a .deb ?
<tsimpson> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Hoppi> yeah i think it is possible to convert them, but i wouldn't recommend it
<tsimpson> novice: look in system settings -> advanced -> power management
<Hoppi> 99.9% of the time you can get a .deb anyway :)
<tsimpson> or get a .tar.gz and install the fun way ;)
<Hoppi> lol nooooo! not fun!
<Hoppi> hehe
<novice> tsimpson: yeah im there just not sure how to set it
<tsimpson> novice: look under the Edit Profiles section
<tsimpson> and the "When the system is idle for more than ..." part
<novice> tsimpson: suspend to ram?
<tsimpson> that's probably what you want
<novice> tsimpson: is that like sleep?
<tsimpson> what does sleep do exactly?
<krezlyn> anyone use Quassel?
<tsimpson> suspend to disk mean to save the RAM to the disk and power off
<Hoppi> Quassel is cool!
<novice> tsimpson: just want to were i press the space bar it wakes back up
<Hoppi> i'm using it right now :)
<tsimpson> suspend to ram means to turn most stuff off, but keep the power on
<Roasted> hoppi - you from forums?
<Hoppi> Roasted: you know it :)
<tsimpson> novice: then suspend to ram is it
<Hoppi> Roasted: hehe
<krezlyn> [20:17:28] <krezlyn> anyone use Quassel? < -- that is how it should show on my chat screen, but for some reason there likes 3 inchs of space between the time stamp and ppl's, name. how can i fix this?
<Roasted> haaaaaa I thought so!
<Hoppi> ^_^
<Hoppi> Roasted: I was very pleased when I discovered this IRC!
<Roasted> hoppi - gotta love it man.
<novice> tsimpson: Thank you very much and windows 7 is a lie!
<Roasted> these channels may not be overly populated but they can sometimes yield quick answers
<tsimpson> Roasted: you can create debs from .tar.gz installs with http://giftwrap.tuxfamily.org/index.php?post/2009/05/29/GIftWrap-0.11 if you're interested
<Roasted> tsimpson - was that supposed to be directed towards me?
<Hoppi> Roasted: yeah man this channel feels like home! Even viewing it through a rather awesome Qt4 IRC client =D
<Roasted> lol
<tsimpson> nope :p
<Hoppi> Qt4 > all other toolkits
<tsimpson> krezlyn
<Hoppi> hehehehe :)
<tsimpson> Hoppi: agreed, but keep things on topic please
<Roasted> hoppi - I convinced my long time gnome using linux fan cousin to try kde
<Hoppi> tsimpson: isn't the topic KDE? ._.
<krezlyn> yes tsimpson?
<tsimpson> krezlyn: about the .rpm, if you can get a .tar.gz, you can create a .deb from ir installs with http://giftwrap.tuxfamily.org/index.php?post/2009/05/29/GIftWrap-0.11 if you're interested
<Hoppi> Roasted: nice one! KDE is just wicked, it's so well made and designed :)
<tsimpson> Hoppi: read the topic and see
<Hoppi> tsimpson: ok ._.
<tsimpson> but the short answer is "nope" :)
<r00t_ninja> how can i use the aptlinex plugin with firefox ?
<Roasted> hoppi - yeah man. I dig it. I <3 gnome too, and xfce. Decisions decisions. :P
<krezlyn> tsimpson: can you help me with my Quassel irc question?
<Hoppi> tsimpson: owh! just support? but... where can I go for random loosely Kubuntu related banter? =D
<tsimpson> Hoppi: #kubuntu-offtopic
<Roasted> probably kubuntu-offtopic
<Hoppi> oo yay!
<Hoppi> sorry, i do like helping users of course, but I also like just hanging out with other kubuntu enthusiasts :)
<tsimpson> krezlyn: if you mouse over near the space between nicks and the messages, a bar will magically appear
<tsimpson> click and drag that
<tsimpson> (maybe poor GUI design though)
<krezlyn> no none
<tsimpson> it's there, but difficult to find
<krezlyn> nevermind
<krezlyn> found it
<Hoppi> yes a very blurry bar!
<Hoppi> but it works well :)
<krezlyn> if i move it to much tho
<krezlyn> it makes ppl's names disappear
<krezlyn> anyone recommend a diffrent or better irc client?
<tsimpson> it may bounce bacn when some speaks
<tsimpson> try konversation
<Hoppi> krezlyn: well I'm afriad that's the price of moving it too far! lol
<tsimpson> it's what we used before quassel, because there was no KDE4 client then
<Hoppi> tsimpson: oh so is konversation qt3 based?
<tsimpson> not any more
<Hoppi> oh
<tsimpson> 1.1.x was KDE3, 1.2.x is KDE4
<Hoppi> i should try that too then :)
<krezlyn> what was the name of that restricted package?
<tsimpson> it's in the karmic repos
<Hoppi> Quassel is gorgeous but, can't hurt to try another! :)
<tsimpson> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<krezlyn> ok tsimpson you use Quassel or another?
<tsimpson> kubuntu is more featureful than quassel, because it's older :)
<r00t_ninja> how can i get apt:// links to work with firefox in kubuntu?
<tsimpson> krezlyn: until konversation gets proper scripting support, I'm kind of locked into xchat
<Roasted> uis there a difference from ubuntu-restricted-extras to kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<krezlyn> brb
<tsimpson> Roasted: yeah, the ubuntu ones install all the gstreamer stuff rather than the xine codec
<Roasted> ah, makes sense
<Hoppi> I wish offtopic wasn't so quiet ._. I just want somewhere where we can all oooo and ahhhh over the coolness of KDE rofl :)
<tsimpson> r00t_ninja: try installing the "apturl" package
<r00t_ninja> that requires alot of gnome stuff
<r00t_ninja> aptlinex should work though?
<dhrosa> i've accidentally zoomed out of the plasma desktop, how do I zoom back in?
<dhrosa> nevermind
<Hoppi> dhrosa: yeah that really confuses me too! It's the only thing I don't understand o.O  I think it needs some smoothing out!
<r00t_ninja> also i have apturl-kde
<tsimpson> r00t_ninja: try using the instruction for FF3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL#Firefox%203
<Hoppi> do most people tend to use the KDE package manager thingy or Synaptic?
<r00t_ninja> thanks
<Hoppi> at the moment you couldn't draw me away from Synaptic with anything! hehe :)
<tsimpson> I just use apt-get
<Hoppi> I mean for a GUI tool!
<tsimpson> I don't want to wait 5 seconds for the GUI to load, then 5 mins to search for a package
<tsimpson> not when I have yakuake open all the time
<islington> Hoppi: packagekit is still not mature for me , in most castes I use the terminal, to maintain my packages.
<hagabaka> I use aptitude and kpackagekit
<Hoppi> islington: yeah I have the same thing, it still feels a little rough around the edges
<islington> Can anyone comment of the stability of lucid at the moment?
<tsimpson> hah, stability
<tsimpson> there is no concept of stability for lucid yet
<islington> ah its like that is it. Well looks like this will be fun
<Hoppi> I think Lucid will be awesome :)
<Hoppi> it will fingers crossed be like a more stable Karmic!
<islington> uncross those fingers and bugreport then mate.
<Pavel_> can anyone help me with java/firefox issues?
<Pavel_> (9.04, firefox 3.0)
<tsimpson> what issues?
<dhrosa> Pavel_: my psychic powers are failing me
<krezlyn> I'm back!
<leinarcane> hellp all, got a problem that i need help with. I can't login to X. sys boots ok get to gui login screen, but when i login ti hangs up and i have to restart x-server and do console login. ttys work fine (that how i'm on now). i've already rtfm'ed,googled, and checked the forum, with no solutions. heres the errors that syslog gives : http://paste.ubuntu.com/341624/
<krezlyn> hey tsimpson, can you take a look at something for me really quick?
<tsimpson> krezlyn: depends what
<krezlyn> http://www.kmuddy.com/index.php/Download has a link for binary can you check that out and tell me if i can install that with the package manager..
<tsimpson> krezlyn: i386 or amd64?
<krezlyn> i guess i386
<krezlyn> im not on a 64bit
<tsimpson> krezlyn: you need to install http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home://mecirt/xUbuntu_9.04/i386/libmxp_0.2.2-1_i386.deb and http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home://mecirt/xUbuntu_9.04/i386/kmuddy_1.0-1_i386.deb
<tsimpson> in that order
<krezlyn> ok ty
<krezlyn> how do i install it?
<tsimpson> download them and use "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<krezlyn> will it put a Link in my menu auto?
<tsimpson> krezlyn: maybe, I'm not sure
<krezlyn> it didnt i dont think
<tsimpson> if not, you can add it manually
<tom_> hello..  I'm new to this so I apologize if I'm doing it wrong, but I have some networking questions
<gorgonzola> tom_ just go ahead and ask, dont wait for someone to authorize you
<hey_boy> I am trying to change my display resolution, but it comes back to previous one on reboot. any ideas
<tom_> ok..  I have a filesharing network set up between my ubuntu 9.10 desktop and kubuntu 9.10.  I had read permissions on both ends i.e. was able download files back and forth from specific folders in /home, but now suddenly I can't access the desktop from my laptop.  It shows up on the network, but I can' tconnect
<tom_> hey_boy:  have you tried changing your graphics drivers?  I've had similar problems before
<hey_boy> i have intel 845 onboard vga.
<tom_> anyone have any suggestions for my networking question?  I"ve tried all the standard stuff with samba configuration
<gorgonzola> tom_ unfortunately, i don;t know anything about samba. but you should just be patient, and ask the question every now and then until someone picks it up...
<[SilverFox]> anyone know how I could resolve a odd issue "Please upgrade to gettext-[0.16.1]"
<[SilverFox]> I have 0.17 :p
<gorgonzola> tom_ oh, and it sounds that your problem is rather not kubuntu specific... you might want to try asking in #ubuntu, as that channel has much more traffic (which is not necesarilly good :) )
<tom_> ok no problem...   I think I was able to get it working last time with smb4k, but now it crashes everytime I try to load it..  I've rebooted and reinstalled it several times
<tom_> I was thinking of going there, but wanted to see if anyone knows about smb4k on here
<gorgonzola> tom_ i mean, asking ALSO in ubuntu, this is the right channel for that stuff too.
<gorgonzola> tom_ yeah, stay around, someone might actually help you later. good luck
<et_> Any news on the 4.4 beta packages?
<tsimpson> not yet, keep an eye on kubuntu.org
<et_> I have been. I guess that by "news," I mean "hey, we're having a problem with XXX and it's going to be a few weeks longer."
<tsimpson> first we'll get it into lucid, then backport to karmic
<et_> I thought the lucid alpha came with 4.4
<tsimpson> it comes with most of it
<hey_boy> how do I check my chipset on kubuntu karmic
<et_> hey_boy: what kind of chipset? Motherboard? Video?
<hey_boy> video. mine is onboard vga.
<BlueX> hey all
<tsimpson> try "lspci | grep VGA"
<et_> "sudo dmidecode" also provides a great deal of information about your computer, but maybe not what you are looking for.
<hey_boy> Intel 82845G
<et_> hey_boy: what made you want to know your chipset?
<hey_boy> my default resolution is 800x. When I set it to 1024x, it comes back to 800x
<BlueX> my internet connection drops sometimes in 9.10..is it possible it will be better in 9.04?
<et_> Your monitor may not support 1024x
<hey_boy> So I thought installing proprietary drivers may help
<hey_boy> it does
<hey_boy> in Ubuntu9.10 it worked fine
<hey_boy> in Kubuntu9,10 I am facing this problem
<BlueX> hey_boy, in response to me?
<hey_boy> BlueX: no
<BlueX> k
<et_> I didn't think that there were proprietary drivers for Intel graphics (besides GMA500).
<Hoppi> BlueX: wireless?
<hey_boy> BlueX: turn off the firewall and try
<BlueX> yes atheros wireless internet card
<BlueX> my internet disconnects or freezes pretty often
<Hoppi> BlueX: I am the type to adopt the lazy option and get a new supported wireless card or just switch to ethernet. but... do you think you have the right drivers?
<BlueX> hmm, well, the process to install the mad wifi drivers is very confusing
<tsimpson> my intel graphics and atheros wireless have always worked perfectly
<BlueX> I have an ar5009
<yang_> So hmm KDE 4.4 Packaging? status?
<tsimpson> status is: In Progress
<yang_> tsimpson: is there an ETA ?
<tsimpson> nope
<yang_> tsimpson: there is a lot of big stuff going on with kubuntu, i dont blame them..
<et_> BlueX: Someone the other day suggested using wicd to correct a network problem.
<yang_> tsimpson: How much experiance is required to learn to become packager? or what is needed by Kubuntu Project?
<tsimpson> !packaging | yang_ start here
<ubottu> yang_ start here: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<yang_> !packaging | yang_ start here
<yang_> command that bot responds to ?
<tsimpson> it's a skill like any other, so how quickly you become proficient is dependant on you
<tsimpson> yeah
<tsimpson> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yang_> tsimpson: is that whats needed rite now? or other area in demand?
<tsimpson> we can always use more packagers
<yang_> tsimpson: reading.
<hyperair> hi. how does one configure multiple monitors on kde4?
<hyperair> for some reason the multi-monitor section of the configuration applet thing says that i don't have "that kind of setup"
<tsimpson> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<tsimpson> try that link
<||arifaX> I am in KDE and I can currently not lock my machine. I tried via the menu and also via the plasmoid. It does not lock.
<||arifaX> any ideas?
<hyperair> tsimpson: i'm interested in a grahpical way of doing this. i've already set up my dual head using xrandr, but i doubt the settings would stick. GNOME had a very nice way of doing this, why doesn't KDE?
<darkdelusions> hyperair: are you using an nvida based caed
<darkdelusions> errr
<darkdelusions> card
<hyperair> darkdelusions: intel.
<darkdelusions> humm
<hyperair> the command i used was.. xrandr --output LVDS1 --right-of VGA1; xrandr --output LVDS1 --pos 1280x224
<hyperair> VGA1 is 1280x1024+0+0 and LVDS1 is 1280x800+1280+224
<||arifaX> hyperair: krandrtray does quite a good job if it likes your xorg.conf (if one). btw. I found out, that putting a lot of commands in one line xrandr does not like too much in later versions
<hyperair> ||arifaX: those are two commands. passed into a shell, and are executed separately
<||arifaX> hyperair: I see
<hyperair> my xorg.conf is practically non-existent
<||arifaX> hyperair: good
<hyperair> well there are things, but nothing significant
<hyperair> so am i going to get a straight answer, or shall i just continue using xrandr >_>
<||arifaX> hyperair: did you try krandrtray?
<hyperair> nope
<hyperair> but i'd have expected it to work out of the box =\
<||arifaX> hyperair: fire it up it is installed by default I think
<darkdelusions> ||arifaX: I had a similar issue where i couldnt lock, power off, restart, etc till i recived a system update (speaking of your lock issue)
<hyperair> ||arifaX: it's no better than the method i tried earlier. it insists on mirroring my outputs
<||arifaX> hyperair: I see
<||arifaX> hyperair: I think it relies too much on xorg.conf
<hyperair> pfft
<hyperair> how useless >_>
<hyperair> i'd have thought something akin to displayconfig-gtk existed in kde already
 * hyperair sighs
<darkdelusions> hyperair: the only thing i can find is modifying the xorg or using xrandr
 * hyperair sighs again
<darkdelusions> hyperair:
<hyperair> ?
<darkdelusions> have you checked under System setting display
<hyperair> that's where i first went
<hyperair> it allows configuration of screen resolutions
<hyperair> but that's about it
<hyperair> screen resolutions, but it refuses to allow side-by-side orientation or anything other than mirroring
<darkdelusions> really?
<hyperair> yes, really.
<darkdelusions> wow
<hyperair> there's a multi-monitor configuration section there listed at the side
<hyperair> but it refuses to allow me to setup my multiple monitors
<darkdelusions> I generally use the nvidia-setting on mine so i cheat
<hyperair> because apparently my setup does not use multiple monitors
<hyperair> well you're using a nvidia card. there is nothing else you can use
<hyperair> nvidia's binary blob refuses to honour xrandr
<darkdelusions> when i was settin up my old media center i felt your pain thou i had to go in and edit the xorg by hand which was painful
<hey_boy> Hello, all
<hyperair> darkdelusions: well, my pain shouldn't be existent with the current X and all.
<hey_boy> How do I enable/disable services in Kubuntu?
<hyperair> darkdelusions: just so you know, i'm primarily a GNOME user and just testing out KDE4. GNOME had no issues. none at all.
<hey_boy> may sysvinit editor or service configurator
<hey_boy> to edit services at different runlevels
<darkdelusions> hyperair: I agree sometime i find that KDE lack feature that gnome has but I cant stand gnome it make me wanna stab my self in the eye with sharp pointy things
<hyperair> too bad for you. that's generally my opinion of KDE
<hyperair> well it was for KDe3
<hyperair> KDE3*
<hyperair> and 4.0
<hyperair> but KDE seems to have progressed much.
<hyperair> i'm still struggling to find things though
<hyperair> stuff like keyboard shortcuts
<hyperair> configurable screen edges, etc
<hyperair> where are they?
<darkdelusions> the screen edges are there
<hyperair> i'd just dig inside compiz if i were using GNOME+compiz
<hyperair> where?
<darkdelusions> system settings>Desktop
<hyperair> aah desktop
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> what about the window switcher?
<hyperair> can i change it?
<hyperair> i don't really like the coverflow method..
<||arifaX> hyperair: its a mess with kde display settings. I use 2 monitors on ati and I only can setup the screens the way I like with xrandr, too. wether amdcccle nor krandrtray nor display settings gui can produce the same as xrandr
<darkdelusions> under Desktop as well
<hyperair> but ati is shit anyway >_>
<darkdelusions> its on the affects tab
<hyperair> i'm using intel. it's the best supported gpu driver there is in linux >_>
<darkdelusions> err
<darkdelusions> effects
<hyperair> darkdelusions: ah yes, thanks. i see it
<||arifaX> hyperair: well you might be right
<darkdelusions> hyperair: input is gonna be your keyboard short cuts i beleave
<hyperair> input eh. okay
<hey_boy> guys, how do I control services in runlevels.
<hey_boy> I want to stop cups from starting. How do I do that?
<darkdelusions> hey_boy: you can try System Setting>Advanced
<darkdelusions> Service manager
<darkdelusions> I may be wrong there
<darkdelusions> that one i do no know
<hey_boy> I donot see cups there
<hey_boy> not all services are listed
<hey_boy> is there a command line utility for doing service changes
<hey_boy> like sysvinit editor or something?
<hyperair> darkdelusions: is there a way to have a shortcut key for alt+tab, but for all windows rather than windows of the current desktop?
<darkdelusions> hyperair: not sure i just use it for my current work space
<hyperair> ah okay
<hyperair> hmmm why is amarok's equalizer disabled, i wonder
<Alan502> im using kubuntu, and i dont know how do i bring this menu up but the windows are placed all over the screen in a cool way, which i can use to choose a window. How can i activate this effect? it gets always trigerred but i never notice how did i trigger it.
<Alan502> do i explain myself?
<tsimpson> try moving your mouse to the top left corner of the screen
<Alan502> nice, it worked tsimpson
<Alan502> not anymore tho
<Alan502> what especifically has to be done to trigger it?
<Alan502> can i configre for it to be triggered by a button?
<tsimpson> it's usually done by mouse, but look in system settings -> desktop
<Alan502> thanks man
<amurabi> hello
<hyperair> does anyone know what's needed in order to enable amarok's equalizer in kubuntu?
<Guest33275> I just installed songbird, and when it plays a song, there is no sound, and usually no error message. how do i find out the problem and fix it?
<dihae> hello
<dihae> is there any news on the KDE 4.4 packages yet? I'm eagerly waiting for 'em :)
<tsimpson> not yet, keep an eye on kubuntu.org
<dihae> tsimpson: I've been doing that for a week now, and I expected them to com quite soon now, as the packages all seem to have past staging building in the ppa, and it is included in lucid..
<dihae> doesn't matter really, I'm just curious for it ^^
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> I'm having a little problem while trying to compile some kde packages. Any idea why i get these errors: http://pastebin.com/m4a979abf ?
<tsimpson> EvaLuaTe: you need to install the KDE -dev packages, installing kdebase-worspace-dev is a good start, more help in #kde and #kde-devel
<EvaLuaTe> tsimpson: ok, thanks :)
<Guest40961> New to kubuntu and unable to get sound with anything other than amarok. any ideas on how to fix this, please?
<dihae> Guest40961: try opening kmix and max the PCM channel
<Guest40961> when i try to open kmix it begins to load, but quits before it opens
<Guest40961> is there a command line prompt i can use?
<dihae> Guest40961: try alsamixer
<Guest40961> thank you! this seems to have fixed my problem with adobe flash, songbird, etc, but unfortunately kmix still seems to have a bug :/
<anirudh> is there anyway to undo a command?
<anirudh> i did  sudo mount  /dev/sdb1 /media
<anirudh> to mount my pen drive. forgot to make a folder within mount and do it
<_gm> anirudh: umount /dev/sdb1
<_gm> or unmount /media
<_gm> umount*
<anirudh> it says device is busy. can i perform killall?
<crashdata> kill -9 pid
<crashdata> kill the bastard :)
<CQ_> if I want to install a package from backports, do I need to add the whole backports deb line, or can I just grab teh package and install it?
<sena> anirudh: umount -f /dev/sdb1
<anirudh> ok
<anirudh> thank you
<tsimpson> CQ_: you need to add the repository
<CQ_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main   then I take it?
<echotone> I installed 9.10 again today and it works but my desktop freezes and jumps and leaves trails after like 5 minutes of being logged on. I am running nvidia geforce 9500gt. the driver got my dual monitors working smooth but now this prob.. know what it is?
<anirudh> sena: even that doesn't work. it says device busy
<CQ_> and just apt-get updage;apt-get upgrade
<e66> is there anything like prism for kubuntu? is there any good browser for kde that uses qt?
<sena> anirudh: hm that is strange then there is some process that is reading or writing from/to your drvie
<sena> anirudh: but normally with the force flag it works
<anirudh> sena: ok..
<sena> anirudh: can you do dmesg and paste the output of it in http://paste.ubuntu.org
<echotone> does anybody know why my screen would be freezing and stalling? I installed ubuntu today and i have the nvidia driver installed and active...
<CQ_> echotone: ŵhat do your X logs say?
<anirudh> it number of lines go above scroll limit (although i have enabled unlimited scrolling)
<anirudh> ok got it
<anirudh> sena: you want temperature settings?
<echotone> cw_:i cant really check them. my screen is frozen but the windows that were open while it happened still work.
<CQ_> then ctrl-alt-f1 to go to a console
<echotone> then what?
<sena> anirudh: no the log of the kernel when you have attached your drive
<CQ_> look in /var/log for the X logs and see if ther are errors in it
<anirudh> sena: i performed dmesg command. it shows cpu temp and eth0 details
<echotone> cq_: I am somewhat helpless when it comes to terminal commands. i havent had much practice with them. would you be able to help me with that?
<echotone> cq_: would i cd?
<CQ_> echotone: cd /var/log
<sena> anirudh: it should have loge also your flash. See how mine looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/341764/
<CQ_> echotone: then less <filename>   (...that's a pager that lets you scroll through files)
<anirudh> sena: the command is dmesg?
<echotone> CQ_: so now i am at   /var/log$
<echotone> what allows me to view it?
<sena> anirudh: yes
<CQ_> echotone: read my next comment
<echotone> i didnt understand it
<anirudh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/341768/
<anirudh> sena:
<anirudh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/341768/
<CQ_> type less syslog
<CQ_> (for example...) to view that file, 'q' to quit out of it, '?' for help
<sena> anirudh: lol what a log is it possible that your cpu is overheated
<anirudh> sena: yes it is possible... i have 4 fans in the cabinet, all working yet cpu is overheated :x
<echotone> okay. so to view my error log i would type "less <syslog>"?
<CQ_> no, just 'less syslog' type just 'ls' to see a list of all teh files in that directory.
<_gm> anirudh: you need to make sure device is not busy when unmounting it.
<sena> anirudh: well i can not see much from your log no boot information no device information nothing
<anirudh> exactly..
<anirudh> i think ill just restart
<_gm> make sure you are not in the path. do a cd .. or cd / or cd ~ to get out of the mounted disk path.
<sena> anirudh: you how this log normally looks like or?
<anirudh> first time im performing a dmesg command
<Aruna> i have a doubt  i have installed kubuntu new version if i need to show demo if i press Function F4  can i show my desktop  ?
<maco> are you asking if the hotkey to make vga go works in kubuntu?
<Aruna> yes
<maco> cuz the answer to that is "dunno. try it and find out." its very hardware dependent
<echotone> CQ_: ok thanks for clarifying,  once i switched back to my desktop with ctrl alt f7 it works fine. but it cleared my desktop picture to black but nothing is freezing. is there an easier way to check it?
<maco> if the button doesnt work, there's a tool in systemsettings that should do it
<Aruna> o god.... it may no support
<maco> go to systemsettings -> display
<Aruna> any oone tried Function key + F4 ?
<maco> what part of "hardware dependent" dont you get?
<maco> its not always fn+f4
<maco> and itll vary based on your exact machine
<maco> its not even down to the video card, but the entire motherboard
<CQ_> echotone: you need the logfiles... they tell you if/where errors are... you can go to that directory with dolphin (or whatever you use) and look through the files with a text editor
<maco> Aruna: if you go to system settings -> display, you can tell it "use the vga. give the vga this resolution and laptop screen this other resolution" etc
<Aruna> maco: i can see only LVDS1 settins
<maco> thats your laptop screen
<maco> what about when you plug in the external?
<maco> should add VGA1
<Aruna> i need to try.
<Aruna> will it enable ?
<maco> it should
<Aruna> ook :)
<maco> i dont know if the screen will go by itself or if youll have to tell it to in systemsettings
<Aruna> maco: i will try soon :) thank you
<maco> but in general, yeah, it should work
<Aruna> same keeys right Funkey + f4
<echotone> CQ_: i am looking in /var/log. are all the files in here what just happened? (hence "log") How do i spot errors with xorg? (or whatever just happened to me)
<maco> Aruna: the keyboard key may or may not work
<maco> Aruna: it may be necessary to use your mouse and go to system settings
<maco> i have one laptop where the button works, and one where it doesnt
<Aruna> ook
<echotone> CQ_: I think it was a problem with my "mac" theme. i switched to one that came with the distro and it gave me my wallpaper back and everything. thanks for your help. I didnt see any errors in the logs.
<shankly> hi all, any news about ppa with kde 4.4 beta 1?
<ghostcube> nope
<ghostcube> still being worked on
<shankly> thank you
<shankly> i'll wait
<cheeko> :-O
<cheeko> >:-D
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> when trying to compile some kde modules with neonmake I get this error: error: Plasma/Applet: No such file or directory, i googled a bit and it seems that the problem is that qt is not installed in the default location and I would have to set some environment variables to get around this. Could anyone please help me out?
<EvaLuaTe> actually I meant this error: error: QtCore/QTime: No such file or directory
<sbutio> hi, what do i have to install to be able to compile kdelibs?
<maco> apt-get build-dep kdelibs ?
<sbutio> maco: i meant that i want to compile kdegames
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dihae> hi everyone
<dihae> I just noticed the 4.4 beta1 packages for karmic have arrived, and I was just wondering if it's possible to install packages per user instead of system wide
<dihae> I read that the beta could break desktop effects, so I'd like it if there was a way to test it without breaking my system
<dihae> yet, there's no place left on my disk for a dualboot
<sbutio> how can i reset kde games score for ksnake?
<crissi_> ok question.   Whenever my comp goes into hibernate and i get it back up and running, my sound doesnt work,  until i reboot.  then it does.   any ideas?
<ik2A> high scores are generally kept in /vars/games/ . Just delete the highscore file for that game.
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wsjunior> Is webcam support supposed to be working to MSN protocol?>
<gdf_roma> hello, anyone can tell  me about use of irc ? i' m  newbie
<dihae> Just logging on to say thanks to the kubuntu devs for making kde4.4 beta 1 available
<dihae> bearing in mind it is a beta, it works reasonably well
<dihae> compositing does not work, but just before the beta was released, they mentioned that it was a known issue and it would be fixed in the second beta, so I don't care
<andrewgodwin> well, compositing works great for me!
<andrewgodwin> it's looking generally fine, apart from kglobalaccel and its dialogs
<orion> heloooy
<orion> please help me
<lanec42_> trying to install fglrx on 9.04, following instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide , aticonfig is reporting "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<Guest49394> now to run skin air(blue) my dekstop kubuntu 9.10 ???
<funcrush> can I controll fan of my laptop with GUI?
<Bongo> Application: KDE Daemon (kded4), signal SIGSEGV
<Bongo> Thread 1 (Thread 0xb626d8d0 (LWP 5218)):
<Bongo> KDE Daemon has fatal error
<Bongo> and now :S
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sena> yes yes yes
<Bongo> sena
<Bongo> are you replying to me?
<sena> enjoying the latest and greates firefox-3.5.5 on x86_64 hardy heron
<sena> Bongo: what were you asking?
<Bongo> <Bongo> KDE Daemon has fatal error
<Bongo>  Application: KDE Daemon (kded4), signal SIGSEGV
<Bongo> Thread 1 (Thread 0xb626d8d0 (LWP 5218))
<Bongo> and more in the log
<Bongo> I was doing aptitude dist-upgrade
<Bongo> after clean install of 810
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<bittin__> Hello, if i change my Xorg to something over 800x600 i can't see my mouse pointer what might be wrong then? in Debian
<Gintulis> why Amarok does not play some ogg files, in addition to their does not even include in the playlist, does not play and other audio players, video players although they cope well with, i have installed libxine1-plugins libxine1-ffmpeg
<tnta> Someone here who can help me get my sound work in youtube?
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tnta> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tnta> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Scunizi> gnome has the "Network Tools" appelate or menu option.. is there something similar for kubuntu?  I'm trying to find a gui app that contains ping, whois, lookup etc.
<bbeck> Has anyone installed the 4.4 Beta?
<rstob911> no it is full of bugs dont like bugs
<bbeck> Aptitude wants to remove a whole mess of x11 packages, so I'm a bit leary of going ahead and doing it.
<bbeck> rstob911: I don't mind bugs, I just don't want to end up bricking my box.
<rstob911> i would wait till it becomes stable unless you just like reinstalling
<BluesKaj> well, time for my daily ... BBL
<arnold> Hello, I have kubuntu 9.10 and I wanted to install gcc. But the packagekit offered me different versions which one is the richt one? 4.4.1
<arnold> Hello, which gcc version do I need to compile a program for kubuntu 9.10?
<tsimpson> the one from build-essential
<arnold> tsimpson
<arnold> tsimpson: thank you
<motown> what is the good dock apps for kde?
<hunter_> hello
<hunter_> I need support for my Ati drivers in Kubuntu 9.10
<hunter_> and how configure my S-video
<nico_> and i need help cause i cant webcam with kopete
<motown> what is a good dock app for kde?
<alex__> alguem intende alguma sobre rotas no ubuntu 9.10?
<motown> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<julian__> join #wow
<motown> what is a good dock app for kde?
<shadeslayer> um anyone upgraded to 4.4?
<shadeslayer> anyone upgrade to 4.4? anyone?
<jaimie> has anyone had a problem with thier eee after updating?
<jaimie> i cant login anymore
<shadeslayer> jaimie: im updating...
<Pavel_> so I had an adept crash in which adept seems to have uninstalled several programs, adept included, and now when I try to sudo apt-get them I get a dpkg error.  Any tips?
<shadeslayer> (though itll take 3 hrs)
<i_is_broke> Pavel_, have you tried to do sudo aptitude install -f?
<i_is_broke> Pavel_, there is another command to, but i dont remember it..
<i_is_broke> !fixdpkg
<jaimie> shadeslayer: i have X logs if they help
<jaimie> first it told me there was no i810 module
<i_is_broke> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<jaimie> and now it tells me there is no virtual keyboard
<tsimpson> Pavel_: try, in konsole, "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<alexander> does the command sudo easy_install work on KDE?
<tsimpson> if you have it installed, sure
<jaimie> just tried it alexander and it seems not
<i_is_broke> tsimpson, ty i couldnt remember it..and ubottu is no help either.
<tsimpson> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Pavel_> seems to be working...
<shadeslayer> jaimie: dunno,i dont know much about kdm and stuff
<tsimpson> !dpkgfix is <alias> aptfix
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<alexander> jaimie what can i try instead?
<tsimpson> !fixdpkg is <alias> dpkgfix
<i_is_broke> ah there it is.
<jaimie> no idea; im just brave and typed it in :p
<Pavel_> so, should I now attempt to sudo apt-get amarok and adept?
<tsimpson> jaimie: you need python-setuptools installed
<i_is_broke> Pavel_, try sudo aptitude update first and then the others.
<jaimie> i see oki :)
<i_is_broke> tsimpson, is there a list of commands for ubottu? or just have to remember them all?
<jaimie> would that fix my X problem tsimpson?
<tsimpson> !bot | i_is_broke
<ubottu> i_is_broke: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tsimpson> jaimie: no, for easy_install
<tsimpson> I don't have an eee so I can't help there
<jaimie> how come when i do dpkg-reconfigure nothing happens?
<i_is_broke> jaimie, what are you trying to reconfigure?
<jaimie> xserver-xorg
<Pavel__> Adept crashed and uninstalled some things, does anyone know how I could see what programs were uninstalled?
<m3tz> hello
<IRC-Client2> what wat that?
<IRC-Client2> a split?
<IRC-Client2> was*
<shadeslayer> IRC-Client2: freenode's being DDoS'd
<shadeslayer> (im serious)
<fritzIsOnline> greetz.. how can i disable "auto-resize-font-size-when-reboot" ?
<fritzIsOnline> i don't want my system decides my font sizes
<fritzIsOnline> why does kde change the all fonts' sizes automatically when restarted? how can i prevent that?
<motown> hi. i've installed kubuntu with kubuntu-desktop.. but i got no turn off and restart button.. http://imagebin.org/75605 how can i fix it? thanks
<shadeslayer> motown: try restarting with : sudo reboot -h NOW
<noaXess> what about thunderbird3, is it available in the kubuntu repos?
<motown> shadeslayer, ok
<shadeslayer> noaXess: not right now... maybe a PPA has it... try googling
<noaXess> shadeslayer: just googling now :)
<Bugsbane> Anyone know how to get around the "Nepomuk Semantic Desktop needs the Virtuoso RDF server to store its data" error. I have every soprano / virtuoso package installed...
<Bugsbane> (on 4.4 beta 1)
<shadeslayer> Bugsbane: did you try restarting the soprano daemon?
<Bugsbane> I restarted the computer...
<motown> shadeslayer, with that cmd i only reboot my desktop. but i still have no button for turning off and restarting.. :(
<anton> Anyone know if update manager can be configured to show the apt install logs during upgrades?
<Bugsbane> I'd *hope* that would do it. ;)
<shadeslayer> motown: hmm.. this is on kde 4,4 beta i guess?
<shadeslayer> Bugsbane: that ought to do it,but if there was a error in starting it,then youll need to start it
<motown> shadeslayer, no this is 4.3.4
<shadeslayer> motown: ok,well can you log in as another user and see if the problem persists?
<Bugsbane> shadeslayer: So I don't see any process called soprano anything. How do you start it?
<shadeslayer> Bugsbane: not entirely sure what itll be called in 4.4,but you start any service as : service start (service name)
<Bugsbane> shadeslayer: Ah, found it... "sopranod" I'm guessing...
<motown> shadeslayer, how can i create another user account from konsole?
<shadeslayer> motown: sudo adduser
<shadeslayer> Bugsbane: if that doesnt work try : nepomukserver : and check the output,also try : kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental : thats all i can think of :P
<motown> shadeslayer, ok brb
<cumulus007> Hi, I want to let an application hang on purpose so I can take a screenshot of KWin's "Application not responding" dialog. Anybody here having any suggestions?
<cumulus007> kde sc 4.4 beta 1 kubuntu 9.10
<shadeslayer> cumulus007: i dont think KDE does the application not responding message :P
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: it does
<tsimpson> KWin does
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: wow.. ive never seen one :)
<cumulus007> it does
<cumulus007> that's a good sign :P
<cumulus007> I however want to take a screenshot of it because, from the few times I saw it, I noticed that it is not really user-friendly
<tsimpson> there really isn't a way to simulate it, it only appears when an app does't respond to an event
<cumulus007> I'm looking all over KDE to find usability issues so I can report them to the KDE Usability team
<giri> shadeslayer, it's me motown. with other user account the problem still exist :(
<shadeslayer> giri: weird... maybe someone here knows a solution
<shadeslayer> giri: btw does the lancelot menu have the same problem too?
<giri> shadeslayer, do you mean classic menu style?
<shadeslayer> giri: no i mean the lancelot launcher,its another kind of launcher
<shadeslayer> giri: just right click the panel > panel options > add widgets > lancelot launcher
<giri> shadeslayer, i add the widget for lancelot, and yes it shows me restart and turn off button
<shadeslayer> giri: well i dont know the exact problem but until its solved you can use the lancelot launcher :)
<fasrr> Hello
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: ever heard of someone not getting their shutdown and restart buttons in the launcher?
<shadeslayer> fasrr: hi
<tsimpson> I've heard of it happening, but I don't know why or how to fix it
<fasrr> Witch Kernel version didt Koala use?
<fasrr> *did
<shadeslayer> fasrr: 2.6.31
<tsimpson> perhaps someone in #kde knows?
<maco> karmic is 2.6.31
<maco> lucid will likely be 2.6.32
<fasrr> kk, thanks
<giri> shadeslayer, ok thanks :D
<shadeslayer> giri: please head over to #kde for more detailed troubleshooting :)
<maco> shadeslayer: i dont have those buttons in kickoff if i "startx" instead of using kdm...
<anton> Bugsbane: what makes you think your'e the only one with a death ray
<pasnox> wow #kubuntu resurected :)
<anton> Anyone know if update manager can be configured to show the apt install logs during upgrades?
<pasnox> i just upgraded to kde 4.4, and i got problems with nepomuk, it don't want to start, any ideas ?
<shadeslayer> maco: well i dont know the first thing about what the problem might be
<giri> shadeslayer, oki doki
<Bugsbane> anton: The singed, burning holes where the others used to be...
<craig___> Wohoo, we exist in the main network again
<maco> shadeslayer: are you not the admin, maybe? dunno how kdm handles it, but i know gdm doesnt let guest session users shut down
<shadeslayer> paolo_: tried : nepomukserver : in konsole?
<maco> craig___: as opposed to?
<shadeslayer> maco: no im definitely not the admin :P
<Bugsbane> shadeslayer: I've got sopranod running now, but same error asking for Virtuoso RDF :/
<shadeslayer> maco: oh you meant on my PC,i thought you meant in this channel :D
<Bugsbane> shadeslayer: No errors in Konsole from sopranod though
<maco> shadeslayer: oh heh yes
<fasrr> witch paket do i need that i havnt the error "linux/config.h" cant find?
<shadeslayer> Bugsbane: hmm... someone other than you has problems too...
<fasrr> ähm, no such file or diconary
<shadeslayer> Bugsbane: oh yeah its paolo_
<Bugsbane> shadeslayer: Thus beginneth the flood...
<mostafa_> hey there I want to compile OTCL and when I type "sudo ./configure" it shows me this "configure: error: Installation of tcl seems incomplete or can't be found automatically.
<fasrr> bu i think g++ ist installed, right
<mostafa_> Please correct the problem by telling configure where tcl is using the argument --with-tcl=/path/to/package"
<shadeslayer> Bugsbane: hehe... maybe its a upstream bug? try #kde
<mostafa_> but I installed the tcl later .can anyone help me
<Bugsbane> shadeslayer: will do
* tsimpson changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu |  KDE SC 4.3.4 for Karmic in the Kubuntu PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 | KDE SC 4.4 Beta1 in the Kubuntu Beta PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-1 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wik
* tsimpson changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu |  KDE SC 4.3.4 for Karmic in the Kubuntu PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 | KDE SC 4.4 Beta1 in the Kubuntu Beta PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-1 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<craig___> maco, there was a net split, with only 16 users in this channel
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: the last parts chipped off
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> craig___: :o
<maco> craig___: that means there were 16 users on your server in the channel. people on other servers, only 16 of you disappeared
* tsimpson changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE SC 4.3.4 for Karmic in the Kubuntu PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 | KDE SC 4.4 Beta1 in the Kubuntu Beta PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-1 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<paolo_> ?
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: looks perfect :)
<maco> the irc guidelines link was cut off in the topic before
<craig___> Maco, yep hence we're back in the main network
<maco> paolo_: if thats what youre wondering
<paolo_> im another paolo sorry
<craig___> I've been using my nickname cragdor on irc for years, now today the nick server is complaining its registered any ideas
<maco> you should've registered it first. too bad?
<craig___> Where would i have register it?
<maco> about all there is to it
<maco> well its too late now, but...
<maco> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Bugsbane> Interesting that Ubuntu's IRC is running into problems at the same time Freenode's being DDOS'd
<maco> Bugsbane: um ubuntu IS freenode
<shadeslayer> Bugsbane: hehe... ubuntu is just a alias for freenode
 * Bugsbane slaps his forehead
<shadeslayer> Bugsbane: btw what about : nepomukserver : and : kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental : ?
<shadeslayer> btw is there some DVD ripping tool which can directly rip a ISO?
<Bugsbane> I think handbrake can do that...
<Bugsbane> otherwise I'd try k3b
<tsimpson> k3b can do that
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: really?
<shadeslayer> i dont think so..
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: choose to copy the DVD,  and choose to save to disk
<tsimpson> it can do it, I have used it ;)
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: i want to rip a video DVD to .avi files.... to be more explicit :P
<tsimpson> then you want k9copy
<shadeslayer> ah..
<tsimpson> <disclaimer>As long as doing so is legal in your territory</disclaimer>
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: ofcourse... its a DVD of a wedding,its consuming too much space on my HD
<shadeslayer> i have like only 2GB free of 200 GB's
<giri> someone from #kde tell me that i need to change from gdm to kdm to get restart and turn off button, but i don't know how :(
<shadeslayer> giri: i know,just : sudo dpkg --configure kdm
<shadeslayer> (thats what i think it should be :P)
<shadeslayer> Bugsbane: btw if you do find a fix please share it with us :D
<cragdor> Wohoo! It was a netsplit issue disconnect then reconnect fixed it and my nick is now registered
<noaXess> have now thunderbird3 from mozilla downloaded and startet.. the look is very strange.. in kde system settings / appearance / gtk+ is qtcurve as default widjet style.. i thought tb3 is based on qt4?
<cragdor> Thanks maco
<giri> shadeslayer, ok brb
 * shadeslayer sees people disappear all over freenode...
<motown> shadeslayer, reconfigure gdm to kdm solves the problem.
<shadeslayer> motown: you didnt tell us earlier that you had gdm :P
<motown> shadeslayer, hehe sorry, idk if gdm causing the problem :p
<soee> do u know what shuld i do to run mldoneky core server ?
<shadeslayer> motown: hehe... well its good that you got it solved,hope you have a good KDE experience
<motown> shadeslayer, i will.. thanks.. oh and how can i remove the user account that i already create before? i like to only have one user account :)
<pasnox> hm
<shadeslayer> motown: sudo deluser
<pasnox> since i migrated to kde 4.4 my app does not longer want to start, i rebuilt it, and same problem. here is the gdb log : http://pastebin.ca/1716140
<pasnox> any ideas ?
<shadeslayer> um try : rm -rf in the build directory?
<shadeslayer> pasnox: then rebuild the app
<pasnox> shadeslayer: are you reading before telling unrelated things ? i tell i rebuilt the app , already ;)
<motown> shadeslayer, sudo deluser 'myotheraccount' ?
<shadeslayer> motown: yeah
<shadeslayer> pasnox: ok,but did you clear the build dir first?
<pasnox> shadeslayer: sure
<shadeslayer> pasnox: no idea apart from that :p
<mostafa_> what should i do with this error ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/342124/
<pasnox> i got a fresh svn copy and did : qmake-qt4 && make
<pasnox> sniff :'(
<pasnox> thanks any way
<pasnox> let try #kde
<motown> shadeslayer, ok done and now how can i check whether its deleted or not without having to log out first?
<dihae> does anyone know if there's a ubuntu package available of qt-creator 1.3 ?
<shadeslayer> motown: um... no idea :P
<motown> shadeslayer, ok im logging out..
<cragdor> motown, You could use 'User Management' under System settings in kde 4.4
<shadeslayer> :)
<gorgonzola> hello. i wanted to know, is anyone experiencing issues with dilphin? ie, it takes ages to open, then it's barely usable because it takes ages for each operation...
<gorgonzola> s/dilphin/dolphin/
<subito> hi, i want to make an executable (for windows) for a kde game (that i usually compile with cmake .; make; is that even possible?
<loony_> subito: http://www.cmake.org/Wiki/CMake_Cross_Compiling
<shadeslayer> subito: might be.. we do have kde-windows,so why not>
<apparle> hi
<shadeslayer> apparle: hey
<antony> hi everyone. I have a problem with an emesene plugin. I contacted the author and he told me to go into the IRC channel and ask something specific about dbus api. Is there anyone to help me with this for a moment?   thanks
<loony_> antony: so, whats the problem?
<antony> Can I write the details here in the channel?
<apparle> !pastebin | antony
<ubottu> antony: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<loony_> antony: I am just curious, why don't you use some other IM client that supports the windows live messanger protocol (msn)?
<antony> wait a moment , I'll tell you.
<amichair> is there a good kde/qt frontend firewall app (iptables frontend)
<mounir> k
<raindog> Kwin is giving me some trouble.  Here is the error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/342149/
<heiko> hallo
<heiko> #ubuntu.de
<soee> yo
<antony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/342150/
<antony> ( don't know if I'm using the pastebin right   :/ )
<jjesse> question what should my fstab read so a normal user (myself) can write to my second hard drive formated as ext3?
<shadeslayer> jjesse: it should just show your / partition and swap
<jjesse> yes they are there trying to set my 2nd hard drive as writeable
<shadeslayer> jjesse: you can manually add a new line to fstab... dont know about the ext3 partition though,i use /dev/sda6 /media/Data ntfs-3g defaults 0 0 for my ntfs partition
<amichair> also, when I connect a cellular phone via usb, it shows up as a networkmanager notification - how do I make it connect as a regular storage device instead (or in addition)?
<shadeslayer> amichair: does the phone have a connect as mass storage function?
<amichair> shadeslayer: I assumed so... don't they all?
<shadeslayer> amichair: my blackberry doesnt :P
<amichair> shadeslayer: how else do u copy photos etc. off the device?
<shadeslayer> amichair: well just enable that mode when you connect it and you should be good to go
<shadeslayer> amichair: i just connect my phone via a data cable and it shows up as mass strage
<shadeslayer> *storage
<amichair> shadeslayer: oh, u mean it's a setting on the phone to connect either as a network interface or storage device? I'll look for such an option.
<shadeslayer> amichair: yeah thats what i mean :)
<amichair> shadeslayer: I don't see such an option. but it should be possible, since I was told it shows up as storage device in windows (it's not my phone)
<shadeslayer> amichair: hmm.. well when you connect it to the pc via a data cable can you check the dmesg logs?
<amichair> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/342162/
<shadeslayer> amichair: it should be detected... open dolphin
<amichair> shadeslayer: nope, not there. also the usb device notification icon shows no connected devices.
<raindog> Solved my issue.
<shadeslayer> amichair: weird since dmesg says : [114609.550030] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<shadeslayer> amichair: try : sudo fdisk -l
<amichair> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/342164/
<shadeslayer> amichair: well... its not listed there... what phone is this anyway?
<amichair> Sony Ericsson k750i
<shadeslayer> amichair: ok you want to copy photos right? try installing digikam
<amichair> shadeslayer: no, I actually want to upload apps... but if it's not mounted, I don't see how it can access either
<shadeslayer> i cant figure out why  it wont mount and fdisk wont show it
<amichair> shadeslayer: is the dmesg output complete? it shows everything a proper connection would?
<shadeslayer> ah i think why.... one sec
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/472461
<shadeslayer> amichair: according to that bug,you have the exact same problem
<shadeslayer> amichair: ok try copying everything from windows and format it,then itll mount
<shadeslayer> (well thats what the report says :P )
<amichair> shadeslayer: nice catch, thanks. I'll try that when I can. though as the reporter states, it's unclear why this works on onlder releases, and not 9.04/9.10
<amichair> shadeslayer: but thanks a lot for your help - I'll try to take it from there :-)
<shadeslayer> amichair: no probelm
<shadeslayer> *problem
<avihay> why do I have packages that are "held back" when I apt-get upgrade?
<noaXess> how can i get thunderbird3 looks nice in my kubuntu? have insalled the latest stable from mozilla.. so now it looks a little bit strange :) old styyle.
<FireCrotch> avihay: packages are held back when installing the update would require a new package to be installed
<shadeslayer> avihay: try : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<avihay> I'm on 9.10
<avihay> any point trying anyway?
<FireCrotch> dist-upgrade will install the update and any new packages required
<shadeslayer> avihay: yeah,youll get the upgrades that are blocked
<FireCrotch> dist-upgrade really needs to be renamed to something else
<shadeslayer> FireCrotch: hehe...
<avihay> ok, do you know why it's like that?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<shadeslayer> avihay: yeah,youre upgrading to the latest distribution version ( of put_appname_here)
<avihay> I was under the impression that kubuntu is only issueing dist upgrades every 6 mobthes more or less
<maco> that is correct
<maco> ohhh
<maco> ok yeah so "apt-get dist-upgrade" is poor naming
<shadeslayer> avihay: yeah,but KDE has a different schedule
<maco> in aptitude it was renamed to "full-upgrade"
<shadeslayer> maco: safe-upgrade
<maco> shadeslayer: no. safe-upgrade is the same as plain upgrade
<maco> because the actual semantics of upgrade (or aptitude safe-upgrade) "dont remove anything already installed or install anything new." while apt-get dist-upgrade or aptitude full-upgrade can do those things
<avihay> so if I dist upgrade now, it will just upgrade me to kde 4.3.4?
<maco> as long as you havent changed anything in sources.list
<FireCrotch> dist-upgrade (to new users) tends to imply distribution upgrade (9.04 to 9.10)
<FireCrotch> its an issue that I've seen countless times
<maco> FireCrotch: pretty sure thats why its renamed in aptitude
<shadeslayer> ugh.... my upgrades gone bad
<FireCrotch> maco: I would assume so
<shadeslayer> guys please help with : http://pastebin.ca/1716283
<avihay> bind9-host dnsutils libbind9-50 libdns50 libisc50 libisccc50 libisccfg50 liblwres50 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic sreadahead... especially sreadahead sounds promising
<shadeslayer> how do i force a install?
<avihay> oh, I see that if I use a gui package manager, it suggest the upgrades without indicating anything being blocked or dangerous
<shadeslayer> never mind.. dpkg is pretty versatile
<Scunizi> when I get notified of updates available I click on the icon and go through the motions.. after I have said "ok" to the updates and click "continue" (or whatever it's called) the screen flashes and then the update window disappears.. the next reboot same thing again.. I have to update via cli to get it to stick.. why is that?
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: because kpackagekit isnt ready for general consumption yet
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: arg.. even in 9.10?  (fortunately I'm running it in a vm just for fun)
<Scunizi> overall I'm pretty impressed with kubuntu's progress.. I'm almost tempted to move from gnome.. but still.. there are a few quirks.
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: yeah.... my updgrade to 4.4 is going bad each passing second :(
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: I was wondering earlier... is there a gui app for "k" like the gnome Network Tools ..that has ping, whois, lookup etc.. ?
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: hmm.. no idea
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: I'd hate to use kpackagekit to try looking it up.. I've found it pretty useless for that type of thing
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> be right back with kde 4.4
<ohay> does anyone know if GRUB is upgraded to 2 when I do a distro upgrade from 9.04, which has the older one ?
<coolalee> where should I send suggestion considering usb netbook edition? It's rather crucial one, since asus eee pc users can't install os otherwise
<INIT_61> Hope someone can help me with this. I have kubuntu 9.10 fully updated. Flash player 10. every time I try to watch videos on hulu.com I get an error saying flash script has become unstable. I have tried this in firefox, chrome, chromium, wine of firefox all of them do the same thing. Now, I can watch flash videos just fine on youtube and megavideo. I think this is because only hulu is utilizing something in the new flash 10.
<hagabaka> after installing kde 4.4 beta packages, desktop effects don't work again :(
<INIT_61> I have uninstalled flash and reinstalled it by going to adobe's website and getting the right package.
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rstob911> mann all day long netsplits enough allready
<INIT_61> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadeslayer> INIT_61: um it works fine in chrome
<shadeslayer> rekonq went a bit wonky on that site... havent tried out others
<INIT_61> must be something weird with my setup.
<shadeslayer> INIT_61: youre runnin chrome from wine?
<INIT_61> no, native
<shadeslayer> hmm... well works in chrome,so chow :P
<shadeslayer> i have 64 bit btw
<INIT_61> Can you watch a this movie for me and tell me how it goes. :)
<shadeslayer> INIT_61: from where do you change the themes in kde 4.4
<shadeslayer> INIT_61: sorry got to go in a few mins
<INIT_61> I changed the themes by going to system settings
<INIT_61> Would themes effect this. I have been changing themes alot
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Xand3r> hey, i want to run dualview, but in systemsettings  under sceen settings i cant activa it, onky clones, but i want 2 screens
<Xand3r> how i can get it work?
<ikdizayn> hi
<ikdizayn> Xand3r:  how are you
<Xand3r> hi ikdizayn i am fine and you?
<ikdizayn> thanks
<Xand3r> ikdizayn: do you know how i get multiple monitors working with the systemsettings?
<doatr> Hello
<doatr> What was the problem? http://codepad.org/Ou2Pw4LI
<Xand3r> doatr: you are shure you have installed all depends?
<slix> If I have a question about kubuntu but it's related to the boot-up process, should I ask it here or in #ubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> slix: either channel
<ikdizayn> Xand3r:  no
<doatr> Xand3r: i write     apt-get install build-essential
<doatr> think it install the g++ and gcc, right?
<slix> Okay, thanks shadeslayer.
<dtchen> yes, it will, doatr
<doatr> or isnt the linux/config.h in the build-essential?
<INIT_6> about week ago I have been unable to watch flash videos on hulu.com I can watch them fine on youtube or megavideo. I have tried firefox, chrome(native), chromium(native), firefox(wine) all of them give me a error: " A script in this movie is causing adobe flash player 10 to run slowly. if it continues to run, your computer may become unresponsive. do you want to abort the script?" If I continue it gives the same error. I have d
<jesse2> Can anyone recommend a tool for changing the GRUB bootsplash (ie background picture)?
<doatr> jesse2: google knows a easy tutorial for grub2
<doatr> dtchen: do you know it?
<jesse2> roger
<ikdizayn> Do you know Kurdish
<Xand3r> doatr: no *.h files are in *-dev packages
<doatr> hmm.
<doatr> Xand3r: do you know in witch dev packages?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<INIT_63> I found out what was happing to my flash. The wireless router what I connect to has been having a lot of connection resets and I guess that has been messing with the flash script and causing errors. The videos pop right up when I tether it to my g1 through USB.
<ikdizayn> INIT_63:  No
<INIT_63> no what?
<coolalee> why during kubuntu netbook instalation, when i'm choosing partition order, after each change i have to wait more than 10 minutes? it's not formatting disk yet, it is?
<ikdizayn> INIT_63: trash off the computer
<Xand3r> doatr: did you got my message?
<doatr> Xand3r: no
<doatr> Xand3r: can you repeat it?
<doatr> Xand3r: ?? :)
<Xand3r> shur
<Xand3r> sure^^
<hagabaka> how can I revert from kde 4.4 beta packages to the latest packages in official repositories? I have removed the beta ppa
<Xand3r> doatr: you have to install linux-libc-dev i think
<doatr> kk, thanks
<Xand3r> if ist works or not, let me know it
<maco> hagabaka: download the debs from packages.ubuntu.com and install them with "dpkg -i --force-downgrade *deb"
<Xand3r> hagabaka: did you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get full-upgrade"
<maco> the packages from the ppa are a newer version
<hagabaka> I ran that with aptitude
<maco> full-upgrade is sure not gonna *downgrade* to the repository versions
<Xand3r> maco: ok than i was wrong sorry
<maco> you need to manually install the older official versions that can be found on packages.ubuntu.com
<doatr> Xand3r: the packageKit has a X behind "linux-libc-dev"
<doatr> it was installed, yet
<Xand3r> ok than you may read that http://www.debianhelp.org/node/11893
<dtchen> maco: yes it will only if you've configured pinning correctly.
<dtchen> maco: the priority is vital.
<maco> dtchen: oh pinning. fun. ugh.
<maco> dtchen: if you want to explain pinning, be my guest
<dtchen> I can't do any better than apt_preferences(5)
<doatr> Xand3r: i didnt understand the answer with the c++ code
<doatr> what do with it?
<Xand3r> sudo /usr/include/linux/config.h
<Xand3r> sudo kate /usr/include/linux/config.h
<Xand3r> i mean
<Xand3r> it shuld be emty
<dtchen> well, in a default install of *buntu, it will be
<doatr> uuuh
<dtchen> what are you trying to do?
<Xand3r> than paste http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/86
<Xand3r> and save
<doatr> Xand3r: i have no config.h under user/include/linux  oO
<Xand3r> thats right
<Xand3r> you create on
<doatr> aha!! okay
<Xand3r> its an old thing i think so you have to cheat a littel
<ubuntu_> hola
<Xand3r> doatr: does it work?
<egoflux> is there a way to extract a password protected .rar without the password?
<Xand3r> egoflux: why you want to do that?
<egoflux> downloaded a protected movie
<Xand3r> i think there is no way
<Xand3r> or have you problem with the gui?
<egoflux> no, the gui is very simple...but i can't watch the movie
<egoflux> well, that's ok...can't really expect much i guess
<Xand3r> maybe somen else can helb but not me, sorry
<egoflux> its cool...thanx for trying tho
<phoenixz> Question.. First, I love Linux, love Kubuntu and won't change.. But.. Why is is that with every version upgrade I do, new stuff stops working? I have not had a single Kubuntu version that worked perfectly, there were always problems. Then the sound buttons worked, upgrade, and they didnt anymore. next version they do.. same for hibernate, auto screenlocking when I close the laptop lid (Have that now, when I open the lid, screen stays black), X went from
<phoenixz>  great to crap to reasonable.. Are newer versions not supposed to work better then older versions?
#kubuntu 2009-12-16
<dtchen> phoenixz: integrating often-fast-moving upstream code into a cohesive user experience is non-trivial
<dtchen> phoenixz: in your case, linux moves *very* quickly
<bearbonez_> phoenixz: welcome to the world of linux, we do it because we like ripping the OS apart & fixing it :)
<chuckf_> am I doing something wrong? I am trying to copy text from an OOo doc to another OOo doc, a terminal and Kate and failing. I am highlighting the text, using ctrl-c then ctrl-v. I've also tried to use the copy/paste menu options with no better success
<philippe> allo
<philippe> comment je fais pour aller sur undernet?
<cheeko> is there any downloag manager for kubuntu like the dowmload manager for windows which boosts the down load speed by 300 %
<genii> cheeko: The "DownThemAll" firefox addon works on Linux
<cheeko> i have it it seems to be sluggish
<vashitn> any body here
<coolalee> how do i know my root password? during installation i wasn't asked to create one and user management requires it
<vashitn> coolalee your account password
<i_is_broke> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<genii> i_is_broke: Or in graphical KDE, kdesudo ...
<i_is_broke> genii, not me, i know.
<coolalee> ok i get it when it comes to console, but still, when i'm being asked for root password in user management, what i'm supposed to do?
<i_is_broke> its the same
<dequire> is it even possible to make a Kubuntu install w/o making a root password on install (answering ? from above)...
<dequire> coolalee: I think you have to have made a PW on original install for your user acct. it's the same one.
<cheeko> in ktorrent the torrent which is the top most gets to be donloaded but in normal bit torrent i f ther are 3 torrents to be dloaded all of them work simultaneously
<hagabaka> is there a kde nightly ppa?
<cheeko> i have ktorrent as my torrent clent whaen ever i put 2-3 torrents to gether to download only the first one starts to download the rest two of them sit idle is ther any other better torrent clent which downloads all torrents simultaneously
<hagabaka> you can configure ktorrent to download more torrents simultaneously
<cheeko> hagabaka: how do i configure that
<hagabaka> cheeko: Queue Manager - Maximum Downloads
<yang_> Any word on  the no compisition thing?
<genii> hagabaka: If anyone knows about some kde-nightly repo, it would likely be in #kubuntu-devel
<egoflux_> what command can i use to show the location of a command?
<egoflux_> or application
<egoflux_> ?
<genii> egoflux: locate filename-goes-here
<hagabaka> what is the purpose of "network manager"?
<genii> One would guess - to help manage your network connections
<hagabaka> I have just one connection, and it's been just wasting space there
<hagabaka> when the connection isn't working, I can't use it to fix it either, but I can use /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Guest27292> can someone tell me the last "stable" kubuntu version?
<maco> 9.10 karmic koala
<maco> just like ubuntu
<i_is_broke> the last lts was 8.04
<i_is_broke> next one is 10.4
<maco> but those arent ethe only stable releases
<i_is_broke> no lts
<i_is_broke> i was just saying
<Guest19298> is it possible to run programs from an external hard drive?
<BlueX> i_is_broke: how old is 8.04?
<BlueX> so its superior to 9.04?
<i_is_broke> well i wouldnt say superior thats for sure, its getting quite outdated.
<BlueX> because I have now tried kubuntu 9.10 and sabayon 5.1 with kde 4.3 etc and they are both buggy and unstable
<i_is_broke> BlueX, some people are staying with 9.04 cause of compatibility issues with 9.10
<BlueX> that's kde 4.2?
<i_is_broke> im not sure i wasnt on that one very long it didnt like my video so i had to update.
<juan__> quien habla  espanol ?
<i_is_broke> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maco> BlueX: yes 9.04 is 4.2
<i_is_broke> maco, ty i couldnt remember.
<maco> was the first kde release i actually liked :P
<i_is_broke> lol
<i_is_broke> i would of probably stayed with it, if it wasnt for the sluggish intel video.
<maco> heh i upgraded to karmic as soon as i got home from UDS
<i_is_broke> lol
<maco> and now that my good laptop is back from the shop, it should be getting lucid tomorrow
<i_is_broke> yeah i was on karmic, about the day after the first alpha release.
<maco> this one'll probably stay karmic just because im too lazy to do two upgrades this week
<maco> "dont run it on a production machine"? pssshhhhhh i ran feisty alpha2 on the only machine i had. worked fine!
<maco> :P
 * maco wreckless
<i_is_broke> been running lucid on test box, since the day the lucid change were released. just not on this one..i dont want to lose all my stuff again if it crashes.
<i_is_broke> yeah been there done that.
<dtchen> uh
<dtchen> I really wouldn't run lucid until way after the kernel has stabilised for a couple more point releases
 * chuckf_ wonders if there's a better way to control networking in Kubuntu outside of NM
 * chuckf_ wonders if it might just be the ath9k driver causing problems
<i_is_broke> dtchen, thats why i put mine on a test box..
<genii> chuckf_: Some people like to use wicd
<rstob911> chuckf_: have you tried wicd
<chuckf_> no wicd yet
<chuckf_> but I will investigate it
<Guest19298> is it possible to run programs from an external hard drive?
<chibi-wing> yea its possible, needs executable access
<Guest19298> how do i set that up?
<kindofabuzz> can I install Synaptic? this Kpackagekit sucks
<BlueX> as far as I know
<kindofabuzz> and what should I install to do a proper crash report. it says i don't have something installed to be a proper one when i get the report but doesn't tell me what to install
<chuckf_> genii: rstob911: thanks for the tip on wicd. I'm using it now and we'll see how it goes
<r00t__> Can anyoen think of some fun eyecandy that isnt preinstaled with kubuntu?
<rstob911> my wireless sometimes i have to restart my cable modem about once a week
<kindofabuzz> using 4.4b1 and now I get Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<BlueX> rstob911: ath9k?
<rstob911> yes
<r00t__> how do i use the kill comand to terinate an app if kill or kill -9 dosent work? Im a bit new to linux..
<BlueX> yeah, still being developed but its really a kernel issue..kubuntu 9.10 uses kernel .31 which drops connections with a number of cards especially atheros
<chuckf_> well that sucks
<r00t__> kubuntu/ubuntu is the only OS that works decetn with my card.. windows drops my conections 20~ tiems a day.
<BlueX> r00t: use k menu, system, system monitor
<BlueX> to kill apps
<rstob911> yea it is the kernel at this point but seems like they are addressing this issue in lucid
<BlueX> lucid *should* be much better yes
<r00t__> BlueX: there isnt a CLI option?
<BlueX> if kill isn't working I'm not sure how better to us it
<r00t__> Thank you.
<BlueX> although sometimes things in kubuntu 9.10 won't kill simply because of bugs
<shinchan_> isnt here chat like gtalk in kubuntu
<BlueX> what network does gtalk use?
<BlueX> I haven't heard of it
<shinchan_> chat for windows
<shinchan_> chat client
<shinchan_> so any chat client in kubuntu
<r00t__> Huh... system monitor isnt working either. i mean i coudl reboot but im going to keep trying to figure out a way aorund it
<BlueX> hmm, log off and log in
<BlueX> shinchan, you don't instant messaging, you mean chat rooms yes?
<shinchan_> i have heard of empathy but cant install it
<shinchan_> dont know why
<shinchan_> i have kopete
<BlueX> oh, use pidgin
<shinchan_> kopete wont work
<shinchan_> ?
<BlueX> sure it will
<Roasted_> whats up guys
<Roasted_> Im on my kubuntu laptop. I have a kubuntu desktop here running samba. I know samba is working cuase I can hit it on my mac laptop, yet my kubuntu laptop cant see it. It previously worked, but now it doesnt. Any idea on what I could try? I also ran smbtree in terminal and nothing came back
<Roasted_> the only thing that came back was the name of my kubuntu laptop, which I expected cause I have samba installed on this laptop
<dequire> Roasted_: I'm having the same issue - let me know if you get it resolved.
<Roasted_> dequire: sure thing man
<Roasted_> it sucks cause I know it works fine
<Roasted_> gota love samba though
<dequire> Roasted_: In fact, Dolphin crashes when I try to connect from my laptop to my desktop, which apparently is a known bug...
<Roasted_> what version of kde are you running
<dequire> 4.3.2 on desktop and 4.2.4 on lappy
<dequire> *4.3.4
<Roasted_> which one crashes
<Roasted_> oh
<Roasted_> 4.3 is solid as a rock, imo
<Roasted_> hard to believe theres a known bug like that
<dequire> * 4.3.2 on desktop and 4.3.4 on lappy
<Roasted_> what if you try konq?
<dequire> lol
<dequire> i will next. I'm really just trying to use Samba to play media on my laptop that is stored on the desktop
<Roasted_> what if you set up NFS since youre going linux to linux?
<Roasted_> most people say use NFS if at all possible, unless you NEED other OS support, only then does samba make more sense
<dequire> Roasted_: I did that before and it worked. I just didn't like dropping to the CLI after every re-boot to connect.
<dequire> Roasted_: though I could write a script I'm sure
<Roasted_> cant you throw an NFS entry in fstab?
<dequire> Roasted_: probably. didn't get that far since i installed Kubuntu 9.10 on the laptop. BTW I can get you the bug # if ya want.
<Roasted_> I wonder if its something in regard to Kubuntu 9.10
<Roasted_> I wonder if Kubuntu 9.04 would yield better results
<Roasted_> 9.10 had quite a few problems :(
<Roasted_> but even still youre on newer versions of KDE....
<dequire> yea not sure. i don't appear to have the problem with Linux Mint KDE (9.04) but that's based on Ubuntu I believe
<Roasted_> kubuntu is ubuntu
<Roasted_> its just with kde
<Roasted_> I dont see how itd be any different from mint to kubuntu
<Roasted_> what Im questioning is 9.04 vs 9.10
<dequire> Roasted_: right but I thought it might be worth differentiating for this one point
<Roasted_> yeah, I understand
<Roasted_> but the thing is, its the same underlying OS
<Roasted_> kubuntu and ubuntu
<dequire> yea that seems to be the likelyhood right there
<Roasted_> just a different window manager
<Roasted_> mint, tho based on *buntu, would be more different than kubuntu vs ubuntu
<Roasted_> mint is a different OS all together despite being "related"
<dequire> Roasted_: yepp. but i think you're likely right on the 9.04/9.10 being the likely problem here
<Roasted_> its just a guess bro, but one I'd put a few dollars down on
<Roasted_> Id be tempted to try a live cd of kubuntu 904 and see how it goes
<dequire> I'm with ya. anyways simple networking lin - lin still needs refined.
<Roasted_> it is refined, but the thing is, if youre going lin lin, who cares about samba?
<Roasted_> samba was made for linux to windows networking, thats where it shines
<Roasted_> lin lin with samba is iffy simply due to the fact most poeple use nfs for lin to lin
<Roasted_> not saying its right, just saying how I view it
<dequire> Roasted_: right, but many people use it because it's perceived to be "easier"
<Roasted_> what easier?
<Roasted_> samba?
<Roasted_> everyone I talk to says that NFS is easier than samba
<dequire> Roasted_: for some people, or it's all they know.
<Roasted_> I havent used NFS so I cant offer an opinion
<Roasted_> but everyone I talk to said to go with NFS, but I use mac and windows at home too, so I use samba
<dequire> yea try it. it's a lot of fun *rolls eyes* lol
<Roasted_> I heard its easy, but I have no clue
<Roasted_> samba can be a royal pain in the rear
<Roasted_> but theres a lot you can do with samba
<Roasted_> thats one reason its confusing, is all of the different features and ways you can authenticate etc
<Roasted_> PITA
<Roasted_> but with trial and error I got my system working
<dequire> yepp. my first excursion into Samba was years ago with my 1st Mythbuntu box
<dequire> had a win server. got it to work but TBH it was all copy / paste CLI stuff so I learned nothing
<dequire> and a lot of trial and error
<Roasted_> yeah
<Roasted_> I use samba with my windows boxes, they back up to it at 3 am every day
<Roasted_> plus I have my home directory shared with samba
<dequire> the thing about Samba and NFS that hangs people up IMO is the Client / Server nomenclature and Win ppl think in simple Peer-to-Peer
<dequire> that's cool! I'm not 100% windows-free, though I do keep an XP disk and license if needed
<dequire> *now
<Roasted_> I dual boot, but only for games
<Roasted_> other than that Im windows free. Its family members who run xp yet
<Roasted_> though theyre asking me to run their rigs dual boot too, that may be my next project
<dequire> heh.. incrimentalism is a good thing. then one day it will just hit them... :)
<dsilvers> I need help with a KDE program
<dsilvers> please
<dequire> i agree BTW 4.3 is stable and 4.4+ is just going to blow anything out there away
<dequire> hi dsilvers - what is it?
<dsilvers> k3b, I'm trying to burn a video DVD that will work on a regular DVD player
<dsilvers> I'm currently running Ubuntu 9.04 if that helps
<dequire> dsilvers: what is the issue? burned DVD's won't play on a regular one?
<wee_> hi, i cant get my mic to work. i have tried to oppen up all channels in alsamixer and tried to change my input source with no luck. when i try to start pavumeter --record i just get "connection refused" my sound card is alc889a hd audio. (gigabyte ma790x-ud4 mother board) does anyone know how i can fix my problem ?
<dsilvers> dequire: it won't even burn
<dequire> dsilvers: did you try burning at the lowest speed possible (i.e. 4x)?
<dsilvers> the program was recommended to me on another channel and I've never used it before
<dsilvers> dequire
<dsilvers> dequire: I'm not sure how to set that
<dequire> dsilvers: not sure as I've never had a problem with it. But I have read elsewhere that if you are having problems, to set the bern speed as low as you can
<dequire> dsilvers: when the "burn" dialogue box comes up there is a dropdown box to set the burn speed
<dsilvers> dequire: I found it but no dice
<dequire> wee_: I don't know as I have not tried a mic yet
<dequire> dsilvers: What kind of media is it?
<wee_> its strange, bc i can hear my mic through my headset. but for some reason it dosent seem that my input work on the system
<dsilvers> dequire: MP4 videos
<dequire> dsilvers: If you know the media file is good, and the blank DVD is good, I would ask on the #k3b channel.
<dequire> dsilvers: I've had tons of probs personally with Brasero, but never had any with K3b
<dsilvers> dequire: ok, these videos are hi-def does that make a difference? I'd really call myself an intermediate Linux user but I've never burned DVD's in it
<dsilvers> what the?
<dequire> dsilvers: if the mpg4 is encrypted it won't copy
<dsilvers> dequire: I just pulled it off of my Flip, do you know how I unencrypt them? also I have a message that files will only be accessible it mounted with UDF
<dequire> dsilvers: sorry I'm not sure. try this guide though it might help:
<dequire> dsilvers: http://www.my-guides.net/en/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=77
<dsilvers> dequire: thanks for your help, my friend who normally helps me is not talking to me
<dequire> dsilvers: no problem
<wee_> is there anyone that can hlp me with my mic problem ?
<yang_> Hey, I compiled my own kernal and wish to delete it. Is there anythign specially i should do ? or just delete the /boot/vmlinux... image?
<Guest17945> wer
<Guest17945> ??
<yang_> anybody?
<phillip> Hi all
<Hoppi> yo phillip :)
<ved> guys needed a lil help
<ved> something happened after karmic update... getting only console login
<contrast> ved: !paste the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<contrast> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ved> sorry i formatted d drive.. running live now
<contrast> ved: Ohh... So you're just gonna reinstall, I take it?
<contrast> ved: Or was there a question I missed? :)
<ved> yea.. but i dont want to run into this again
<ved> any suggestions to avoid it?
<contrast> ved: Kinda tough to troubleshoot without any of the information that would've been found on the formatted drive. ;)
<contrast> ved: Running "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkup" will reset X to its default settings, which should allow you to get back to the GUI...
<contrast> ved: Had you installed a proprietary driver for your graphics card via an installer downloaded from the card manufacturer's website, instead of doing so via Kickoff -> Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers?
<ved> yea i shall do that if i come accross d prob again
<ved> no i'd enabled it in hardware drivers... but this problem occurred when i updates xorg n related display stuff
<contrast> ved: Using any third-party repositories?
<ved> no all ubuntu...
<contrast> Odd... Sorry, not sure what to tell ya'. : \
<contrast> ved: What driver were you using?
<ved> nvidia 185... i guess not many people have had this prob...
<ved> tried googling it.. not much there... anyway thanks contrast :)
<contrast> ved: What card do you have?
<ved> nvidia 6100 n series,, built in gigabyte motherboard
<contrast> ved: Do you know if that's supported by the 190 driver?
<ved> yea it is actually... but i didnt know how to install from the tarball... is it there in d repos?
<contrast> ved: Well, it's in a PPA, which I wouldn't recommend enabling if you're having issues, but...
<ved> yea i'll try reinstalling kubu... i hope it stays stable this time..
<contrast> ved: You might download the drivers from here - https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=karmic - and just keep them around to fall back on in case the 185 driver starts acting up again.
<contrast> ved: You'll basically just want to download every .deb file for your architecture that has "nvidia" and "190" in its name, except those ending in -dev, and if the need arises, run "sudo dpkg -i <packages> || sudo apt-get install -f"
<contrast> I've been using the 190 driver for ~3 months now with no issue with my 9800GT, so that's worth a shot, at least, if worse comes to worst.
<ved> o then i wil surely try it...
<contrast> Good luck.
<hagabaka> does anyone else get the problem that plasma-desktop does not start when you login to KDE?
<contrast> hagabaka: Yup. I presume you've added some Internet-related plasmoids and this is occuring when you don't have an active Internet connection?
<hagabaka> no, I'm always connected to internet
<hagabaka> but let me try removing some plasmoids
<contrast> hagabaka: Wired or wireless?
<hagabaka> wired
<contrast> o_O
<hagabaka> and it happens when I just log off and back too
<contrast> That's new to me then. Sorry.
<hagabaka> no problem
<contrast> hagabaka: You might try hitting Alt+F2 -> konsole, then running "killall -9 plasma-desktop" followed by "plasma-desktop &" to see if that yields any useful output.
<contrast> As beautiful as Plasma is in theory, it breaks my heart how fragile it is in practice lately. : \
<contrast> hagabaka: If removing the suspected plasmoids doesn't work, you can always try running "mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasm* ~/.kde/share/apps/plasm* ~" - this will obviously reset Plasma to the defaults though.
<Striking7> Hey all - I forget, how do I tell if I have 3D acceleration working?
<Striking7> I installed 9.10 and it ran great, but then I tinkered with a few things and installed kubuntu-desktop, and kde runs really slow, I'm pretty sure I broke 3D accel.
<Striking7> But I don't remember how to check.
<contrast> Striking7: Alt+F2 -> "glxgears" I *think.* Been a while since I needed to do that.
<Striking7> contrast - HAha, I'm in the same boat. I haven't had to mess much with 3D support since like... 2006
<Striking7> It's tended to work since then.
<Striking7> I thought of glxgears too.
<contrast> That's not exactly the "proper" way - you kinda have to eyeball it to tell. I know there's a command that'll tell you in concrete terms, but I forget.
<Striking7> Problem is it's been so long since I've seen it run I don't know if it runs ok because CPUs have gotten faster or if it runs ok because I have proper 3D
<Striking7> I tried running glxinfo, but I forgot what to look for in there.
<contrast> "direct rendering" maybe?
<Striking7> I grepped for drm, dri, etc and they didn't show up
<Striking7> I'll try grepping for "direct" - good call contrast
<Striking7> Oooh!
<Striking7> Thanks contrast.
<Striking7> direct rendering: Yes.
<contrast> Striking7: They're not showing up here either, and I know it's working here. :)
<Striking7> Bummer being that means I don't know how to make KDE not be super slow.
<Striking7> I don't think it's actually taking advantage of the hardware.
<contrast> Striking7: KDE is kinda vague. The window manager, desktop effects, plasma..?
<Striking7> contrast: totally, I understand.  I just installed kubuntu-desktop and logged in - so pretty much everything.  The window manager itself is having issues because resizing windows is sluggish
<Striking7> So kwin has to be partially to blame at least.
<contrast> Striking7: ATI?
<Striking7> Maybe using compiz instead would help
<Striking7> Nope -nvidia.
<Striking7> Geforce 8600GT
<contrast> hrmm...
<Striking7> Yeah, really.
<Striking7> Kind of puzzling.
<contrast> So everything was fine under GNOME?
<Striking7> I'd like to give KDE a shot "as is", pre-configured so I know if there are bugs it's not my own fiddling.
<Striking7> Yeah, everything was ok under Gnome
<Striking7> BUT - it may not be now
<contrast> (i.e., Compiz running acceptably well, etc.)
<Striking7> I tinkered with a bunch of stuff.
<Striking7> ... while drinking.
<Striking7>  :-)
<contrast> lol
<contrast> Never a good idea. :P
<Striking7> Haha. Agreed.
<Striking7> So yeah, I haven't tested if Gnome runs acceptibly.
<contrast> Let's make sure KDE's actually using OpenGL...
<Striking7> But at least I know it isn't broken 3D support.
<Striking7> Ooh, if you know how to do that, sweet.
<contrast> Striking7: Alt+F2 -> Desktop Effects -> Advanced tab
<contrast> Striking7: What do you see for Compositing type?
<Striking7> Man the alt+f2 looks a lot nicer in kde4...
<Striking7> Bah! it says OpenGL for compositing type
<contrast> And OpenGL mode?
<Striking7> Texture from pixmap
<contrast> : \
<contrast> Striking7: Try running "compiz --replace"
<Striking7> Sorry, brb - chicken just got done. 3 mins
<contrast> np
<hagabaka> contrast: I found out from ~/.xsession-error that the problem was the my ~/.config/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop had no Exec entry. I overwrote it with a copy of /usr/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop, and now the panel starts correctly
<wee> hi, i have an output sound problem. i was using alsa before and it worked fine, but my mic dident work. then i made playback/recording with pulse pri1 in all the sub dirs under multimedia. but now i cant get any output sound, but my mic(input sound) strted to work.  does anyone know how i can make output sound to wrk with pulse ?
<Striking7> back
<contrast> hagabaka: ^_^ Interesting find. I'll keep that in mind next time mine starts acting up; thanks.
<Striking7> Oh that is WEIRD
<contrast> Striking7: What are your specs? KWin is still a bit more demanding than Compiz, and it really shows on older hardware.
<Striking7> This is a Macbook pro circa 2007
<contrast> Striking7: That doesn't really tell me anything. :)
<Striking7> So Core 2 duo 2.4 ghz, 3 gigs ram, 8600GT with 256 MB
<Striking7> Haha, hey I was typing... :-p
<contrast> You Apple guys sure love to plug that you use Macs. :P
<contrast> ohh ok. hehe, sorry
<Striking7> Haha, I'm actually not an apple guy really.
<Striking7> First thing I did when I got it was slap Ubuntu on it. I make Apple guys cry.
<Striking7> Huh... but ok this is a strange bug.
<contrast> Nice. >=)
<Striking7> Check this out
<Striking7> When I resize windows (biggest performance problem I was having with kwin) ...
<Striking7> I can't shrink them horizontally now.
<Striking7> I can expand them, and I can both expand and shrink vertically
<Striking7> But when I use alt+middle click OR click-drag the lower right corner, I can't shrink the window.
<Striking7> That's a really strange bug.
<contrast> I believe I came across that one a time or two, but it was very intermittant.
<Striking7> Seems so specific you'd think it was intentional.
<Striking7> (obviously it's not)
<contrast> Striking7: Honestly, if Compiz is still running fine, given you've got it installed anyway, I'd recommend it over KWin. Only time I use KWin is on ATI systems where compositing isn't worth the trouble.
<Striking7> contrast: Yeah, makes sense, we'll see if compiz runs any faster - I'm not sure if it is yet or not.
<hagabaka> the "network" system monitor plasmoid in 4.4 is very wide, and there's no way to make it just a square :/
<Striking7> contrast: My first Ubuntu install was Breezy (5.10) on a system with an ATI mobility 200M - I was scared away from ATI after that :-)
<Striking7> I'd consider going back now that AMD opened up a lot of their specs.
<Striking7> Huh. Seems the horizontal resizing bug may be Amarok-specific.
<contrast> Striking7: Don't. :-|
<Striking7> Still that bad, eh?
<contrast> Striking7: I had that exact same idea ~a year ago. Just trashed the laptop a few weeks ago to cash in on the replacement warranty.
<Striking7> Sigh. I forgot how poorly the KDE desktop pager widgets work with compiz.
<Striking7> Wow, that bad? dayum.
<contrast> Striking7: -_~
<Striking7> Even with the crappy Xpress 200M compiz still ran alright -- it just took a long time to get it working.
<contrast> Works perfectly here.
<Striking7> For some reason the KDE desktop pagers don't interact well with compiz's desktops for me.
<Striking7> Like, they report an incorrect number of desktops, and the ones they report don't actually coincide with compiz's.
<contrast> Striking7: How so, exactly? Since ~KDE4.1, it's worked without issue for me.
<contrast> Striking7: Are you using the GConf configuration backend?
<Striking7> Hmm. Well when I started compiz it went to the default of 2 desktops, but the pager reports just one.
<Striking7> contrast: likely. Should I jump into CCSM and change that?
<contrast> Striking7: Try changing any of the pager's settings and see if it fixes itself.
<contrast> Striking7: Well, you can, but IIRC, you'll lose all your settings.
<contrast> I always use flat-file.
<Striking7> Yeah, well it probably isn't using gconf since I already set my desktops to 4 in gnome.
<Striking7> so if it went back to 2 it probably switched backends.
<contrast> true
<Striking7> Sad. Yeah, pager isn't working right, but it may be because I'm dual-head too.
<Striking7> The pager shows my 2 displays the way you'd expect different desktops to display
<sysop2> is there a graphical lvm utility for kubuntu?
<sysop2> or kde in general?
<Striking7> contrast: thanks for the help - I'm headed off to bed.
<contrast> blarg
<contrast> A couple ieee processes owned by root went to town on my CPU when I plugged in my ethernet cord, and refused to die even for signal 9. o_O
<wee> hi, i have an output sound problem. i was using alsa before and it worked fine, but my mic dident work. then i made playback/recording with pulse pri1 in all the sub dirs under multimedia. but now i cant get any output sound, but my mic(input sound) started to work.  does anyone know how i can make output sound to work with pulse ?
<wee> im using latest version of kubuntu
<dihae> hello all
<contrast> wee: Do you have the pulseaudio package installed?
<contrast> !hi dihae
<wee> contrast: im not sure tbh. dosent kubuntu have those as defoult ?
<wee> contrast: i have the pulse volume control and sound server pref
<dihae> since kde 4.4 beta 1 (yeah, living on the edge) it complains about not being able to use the virtuoso rdf nepomuk backend. Does kubuntu include this package, which means it is a bug in kde, or is virtuoso just not available
<contrast> wee: Nope, it's not installed by default.
<wee> contrast: ohh, do you know the name of the package ?
<contrast> dihae: Good question. I'd try running "apt-cache search virtuoso" to find out (I'd do it, but I don't have that repo enabled).
<contrast> wee: pulseaudio ;)
<wee> contrast: hehe sry for my questions, this sound stuff is getting so confusing =)
<dihae> contrast: I did that earlier, and it returns nothing at all
<contrast> wee: No prob. :)
<wee> contrast: i allrady had that package
<contrast> wee: Do you get any notifications when you click Test for the Pulse Audio device in the Multimedia settings dialog?
<contrast> dihae: Might be a question for the guys over in #kde. Sorry. : \
<contrast> ::hand-mouth:: s/guys/people/
<wee> contrast: no error, but no sound either
<dihae> no prob, I was'nt using nepomuk anyways
<contrast> dihae: Heh, same here... I keep wanting to, but I can never seem to get it working properly. haha
<contrast> wee: Open up KMix and check all the volumes?
<dihae> wee: you should probably max out the PCM channel
<contrast> wee: I've had certain devices mysteriously get muted from time to time. Seems to happen more often with Pulse.
<contrast> !
<contrast> PCM at max sounds like shit on 99% of systems. Good practice to turn it down a notch or three from max. :)
<dihae> that does the trick for most people (if I understand the problem correctly)
<wee> non of the channels are mutet
<dihae> as long as it's open ;) I'm on a portable anyway, so it already sounds like shit :)
<wee> and pcm is maxed
<contrast> lolz
<wee> so far i have tried to pri1 the folowing in multimedia sub dirs: playback/recording through pulse (with just pulse as last and number 2) and pulse as pri 1
<wee> non working so far
<contrast> wee: Have you tried the GStreamer backend?
<contrast> wee: (You may need to install phonon-backend-gstreamer.) Also, have a look and make sure all of these packages are installed: gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio libasound2-plugins libpulse-browse0 pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-module-udev pulseaudio-module-x11 pulseaudio-utils
<contrast> wee: Which application were you trying to record with that ALSA wasn't working for?
<wee> contrast: with alsa i tried a terminal one and mumble
<wee> contrast: i will try to install all packages that u listed now
<contrast> wee: Are you just trying to record audio via a mic?
<wee> contrast: i get response with my mic in pulse
<wee> its just in alsa my mic dont work
<wee> but i dont get any output sound in pulse
<contrast> wee: Right. But what are you trying to _do_? :)
<wee> contrast: get output sound =) so i can listen to music, hear other ppl on mumble etc
<contrast> I ask because you may be better off fixing ALSA than Pulse, as Pulse has horrible latency for certain things.
<contrast> wee: Ok... Did you have those packages installed?
<wee> contrast: yes got all
<wee> contrast: im trying to install the backend now
<wee> should i do a restart or pulse server restart ?
<contrast> wee: I would just quit System Settings, start it back up, prefer the GStreamer backend, Apply, and Test.
<contrast> wee: Sorry, but it's kinda hard for me to walk you through this since I'm not using Pulse, and I usually avoid it like the plague.
<contrast> wee: Do you have mplayer installed?
<wee> contrast: will vlc do the work ?
<contrast> wee: That's generally what I use as a fail-proof test for whether audio output is working.
<wee> contrast: okay i wil install mplayer
<contrast> wee: Get mplayer-nogui
<contrast> wee: And afterwards, just run "mplayer /path/to/file"
<contrast> Even if that gives no sound, it may spit some useful errors out.
<contrast> wee: By the way, is this on a laptop or desktop?
<wee> contrast: its desktop
<wee> contrast: shouldent mplayer be under home as .mplayer or something ?
<contrast> wee: And you're certain there's only one microphone hooked up, no webcam, etc?
<wee> contrast: yes, its only this mic connected
<contrast> wee: If you've changed any of its settings or run its gui, yeah.
<contrast> wee: So mplayer is installed now, yes?
<wee> contrast: yes its installed what command should i use behinde mplayer ?
<contrast> mplayer /path/to/whatever/file
<contrast> let it play for a few seconds, then hit q to quit, and pastebin the full output of mplayer.
<wee> Starting playback...
<wee> A:  17.7 (17.7) of 229.0 (03:49.0)  0.8%
<wee> Exiting... (Quit)
<wee> wee@wee-desktop:~$ tarting playback...
<wee> tarting: command not found
<FloodBotK1> wee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wee> wee@wee-desktop:~$ A:  17.7 (17.7) of 229.0 (03:49.0)  0.8%
<anirudh> any python programers here?
<BlueX> ghostcube, if I am having stability problems with 9.10 do you think 9.04 would probably be better?
<ghostcube> uffz good question
<ghostcube> depends on grafic card
<ghostcube> mobo
<contrast> wee: Sorry, that was kind of my last idea. : \
<ghostcube> and the rest
<FloodBotK1> ghostcube: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> woha i just woke up FloodBotK dont drive me nuts :D
<BlueX> is kde 4.3 just buggy or what
<ghostcube> nope normally not
<ghostcube> karmic is a bit buggy what version of kde 4.3.2 .3 or .4
<ghostcube> i think karmic has 4.3.3 by default or ?
<BlueX> 4.3.4
<ghostcube> hmm ok
<ghostcube> what are the stbility issues
<wee> contrast: okay, thank your mery much for your time =)
<BlueX> wireless disconnects from internet randomly or freezes
<contrast> erm, 4.3.4 isn't in karmic by default. that's only in a ppa, i thought?
<contrast> wee: np. good luck.
<wee> rt
<wee> ty
<ghostcube> hi Quintasan :)
<contrast> meh, i'm off to bed. g'nite, y'all.
<Quintasan> ghostcube: hiho
<ghostcube> its much too early to work or ?
<paul_____> wow did i just find a chat for linux...??
<BlueX> sigh
<BlueX> had bugs
<BlueX> [00:30] --NickServ-- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<BlueX> [00:30] ->> 71.204.140.208 resolved to 71.204.140.208
<FloodBotK1> BlueX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueX> whoops
<BlueX> anyway, I was saying that even the default version of kde that came with 9.10 was buggy
<BlueX> and my internet freezes randomly and I didn't have this problem in an older version
<ghostcube> BlueX: you run knetworkmanager ?
<BlueX> yes
<paul_____> i love my linux i wish it could read my mind and do what i want............
<ghostcube> hmm, ok i know its not the default way to do this but try wicd as knetworkmanager makes pure trouble for most in karmic
<ghostcube> and before
<ghostcube> paul_____: tahts called bionical interface just invent one pls
<ghostcube> :P
<BlueX> ok well, how do I put wicd on a flash drive cause I currently have no internet in kubuntu
<BlueX> or how do I install the package if I can't connect to the internet
<TeLLuS> BlueX: What wireless manufacturer, model and driver version. Linux version uname -a ?
<ghostcube> any chance getting to an cable and then into web
<BlueX> cause I tried to install wicd and it said I had to uninstall knetworkmanager first
<ghostcube> cause cable works in knetworkmanager
<ghostcube> BlueX: thats normal
<ghostcube> they cant coexist
<BlueX> yes but I removed knetworkmanager
<BlueX> and I dont have wicd either
<ghostcube> no prob just edit the interfaces manually
<ghostcube> man interfaces
<ghostcube> use the default single ip settings
<BlueX> I don't know how to do that
<ghostcube> hmmm
<BlueX> how to get the packages on there without internet
<paul_____> whats the trick to get the cube to work on open suse...?////
<ghostcube> any chance you have a dvd ?
<BlueX> yes
<ghostcube> paul_____: ask in opensus ?
<ghostcube> e
<BlueX> I have the dvd
<ghostcube> BlueX: must check if the packages are on the dvd moment
<paul_____> ahhh right you are..........
<ghostcube> paul_____: or just in #compiz
<paul_____> my kubuntu seems to be locked up and i cant add any packages.....
<BlueX> heh
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get -f install
<paul_____> well its not locked up it runs fine ... just my add package part seems to be locked up
<ghostcube> if it tells you there is another process its daily update by cron
<BlueX> ghostcube:me
<BlueX> ?
<ghostcube> nah paul_____ heh
<paul_____> which is probably goo because i cant mess anything up that way,,,,lol
<BlueX> I know knetwork manager is on the dvd, but how do I install it from there?
<echotone> I run a NVIDIA geforce 9500gt. Does anybody know why after a reboot my computer looks great but then after maybe 10 minutes (sometimes more/less) it looks like an old tv with bad reception? The windows freeze, my mouse freezes, it resets my desktop effects its fuzzy all over. and a dialog box pops up to tell me that the screen is not composited. please restart compize...etc
<ghostcube> BlueX: add the dvd to the sources list
<BlueX> hmm
<BlueX> btw I have an atheros wifi card
<BlueX> ar5009
<BlueX> requires ath9k
<ghostcube> yeah but this is made by your kernel
<ghostcube> just use synaptic to manage the software sources would be the fastest way i think so
<BlueX> wicd might solve the disconnects?
<ghostcube> yep
<BlueX> well, I have kpackagekit
<paul_____> echotone are you using a soyo board
<echotone> Paul___: I run an xpc.
<paul_____> i had some capacators swell from heating that acted kinda like that
<echotone> my machine, while small, has 5 fans in it. and i have a mini desk fan pointed in it sometimes also.
<echotone> idk if it can overheat.
<echotone> is there a way to check?
<paul_____> you can look at them and see if they are swelled
<paul_____> on my board i will say
<echotone> oh they litterally swelled.
<paul_____> yes
<paul_____> the top bulges up a little
<echotone> that would be a bummer because i cant replace my board on an xpc. i need to buy a new case
<paul_____> they can replace just the capacators for $35 at frys.........
<echotone> thats good to know. i used to work there.
<paul_____> lol
<paul_____> i guess this should be self explanatory but my kubuntu says when i try to find a package ...."there are broken dependincies in you  r  system pleasue  use advance package manager e.g. synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation"   is there an easy way to do this??????/
<llutz> paul_____: sudo aptitude -f install
<paul_____> thank you  ill go try that
<paul_____> ok where should i do that...............
<lukefeil> hi
<lukefeil> i need a small toll that give me a beep or something like that every 5 seconds
<lukefeil> *tool
<lukefeil> is there one in the repos
<lukefeil> ?
<sysop2> you can do that with a shell script
<sysop2> you want a console beep or to play a mp3?
<lukefeil> a beep is enought
<sysop2> hold on.
<paul_____> i should be in some kind of beginers room.... i really know so little about programing....
<paul_____> i came home recovering from a bad bike wreck and my dad moved out and left me in an empty house with a computor that has linux on it and sys here learn this... i think it was either a cruel joke or an experiment...........
<sysop2> while :; do echo $'\a'; sleep 30; done
<sysop2> sorry
<sysop2> while :; do echo $'\a'; sleep 5; done
<paul_____> so all i kept hearing was dont worry its a steep  learning curve youll get there........
<paul_____> all the books i keep finding look like they are written in a forien language
<sysop2> just change the number after sleep for the number of seconds.
<sysop2> whole numbers only.
<paul_____> so i got this box that has three hard drives that i switch through when i lock them up and a terribyte home base
<paul_____> yeah i know yall think this is funny i laugh about it too now............
<sysop2> did that work for you?
<paul_____> so i  got it running a multiboot with ubuntu gnome// kubuntu kde4,// opensuse, gnome,, kde4//and then amongst them all i use multi browsers to make tinks work you should see my suse running konkeror,seamonkey,chrome,firefox,epephony,and opera
<paul_____> i really like the opera that is why im in the kubuntu room i hate the default konkeror and i want to get the opera on her
<paul_____> i would gladly quit suse if i could get opera on her
<paul_____> i just cant get the dag gone package thing to unlock..............
<dihae> paul_____: there's always binary packages of opera
<wee> hi, i have som problems gettin pulse auido to give output sound. for some reason the only program i can get sound from on my pc is wine (set to use oss driver) all other programs (music players, firefox etc woundt work) tried to make all sub dirs in multimedia to use playback/recording through pulse audio as pri one. checked that i have all pulseaudio packages. tried the gstream backend. checked for muted channels in alsamixer/kmix. for some
<wee>  reason i cant play movies anymore when i switch to pulse audio. im using alc889a hd audio onboard sound. latest kubuntu release
<dihae> which have a some sort'a installer
<paul_____> do i go through the terminal and load those or something............
<dihae> wee why are you using pulseaudio in the first place
<paul_____> you got to forgive me im a total moron on how to do this stuff......
<wee> dihae: my mic works, and i couldent get it to work in alsa
<paul_____> but even so frustrated about this i dont think that i would ever go back to windows.......
<dihae> paul_____: just go to the opera website: they have packages for every major distro in fact
<paul_____> ahhhhhhhhh genius idea why didnt i think of that
<dihae> look for 'suse', not opensuse
<IRC-Client2> hello
<student`> hey
<dihae> paul_____: btw, if you'd like to learn how to program, just creating something
<dihae> just think of an application you miss and start creating it, with an easy to learn language like java
<wee> dihae: is pulseaudio only bad ?
<paul_____> ahhhhhhhhhhh   1 min 23 sec to opera............. bless you!!!
<dihae> wee: dunno if it's really bad,  it's just that it doesn't seem to work nicely with kde
<Goliath> which is the easiest firewall i can use for linux? firestarter/ipkungfu/guarddog/other ?
<paul_____> ahhh i miss my kubuntu with the 3D cube     ive been stuck settling with suse too long
<wee> dihae: tbh. i started out trying to get my mic work with alsa. i ended up with a working mic, trying to get my output sound work in pulseaudio :S
<dihae> wee: kinda strange your mic doesn't work out of the box
<wee> dihae: just had that problem on this pc. all others have worked fine tbh
<paul_____> hmmm it gave me a binary file that looks like this �}yW�H�m�[���>]�C����e�m��d�x3�&V[`[ƒ����7$Ci�������A�	i#]E����!Kk����[�
<paul_____> -������������P�a�ϣ������~�m�rT��n�eŲ�������Z���aO6�U�?�|��ӈG_�_�������������F��z6�#ِƬ�V�l<Ҷv:�O*�zVj���q���^���r=J�E�
<paul_____> ~��g�i6���AQ?�H�"�+[��â>�٪�i��iѭ][ټ�g��>����Q� what should i do with that
<FloodBotK1> paul_____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wee> dihae: my first "hd" onboard sound card though
<dihae> paul_____: not paste it in this channel, that's for sure
<jtheuer> yeah...
<paul_____> yeah i see that now sorry im new to this
<jtheuer> do we look like matrix guys?
<dihae> paul_____: what extension has that file
<dihae> wee: I can't really help with that I guess, and I probably should return to work as well, haha
<paul_____> ahhh yall seem like matrix guys .. forgive my excitedness you must understand i live in this world where i have no linux friends .....i  felt really lucky when nixie answered an email off you tube
<wee> dihae: hehe =) i understand. but just quick what sould i do ? skip pulse audio and try alsa again ? i upgraded from the previus version on kubuntu btw, dont know if thats the reason my mic is screwed ?
<dihae> dunno really, I never used pulseaudio myself, but then again, I've never used my mic either...
<dihae> wee: usually the mic works out of the box without pulse though
<dihae> paul_____: the opera filename, what does it look like?
<wee> dihae: okay, i will try alsa again then. have a nice day at work =)
<paul_____> not sure what that means but hold a sec i found a diferent option trying a second download ,, one thing i have learned about linux is persistance helps.........
<dihae> paul_____: you are on suse, right?
<paul_____> no kubuntu
<paul_____> i already  have opera on my suse
<paul_____> but i would rather play on my kubuntu
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> when trying to 'make' a kde module (more specifically tags/KDE/4.3.3/kdebase/workspace/plasma/applets/digital-clock/ ) I get the following error: /home/cristi/devel/digital-clock/clock.h:24:24: error: QtCore/QTime: No such file or directory amongst a couple of other errors of the same type. I'm using Kubuntu 9.10 btw. Any idea how I could solve this?
<dihae> ok, paul, this is the easy way :
<dihae> open kpackagekit
<paul_____> where do i type that
<paul_____> console
<dihae> just open the start menu and look for 'system settings'
<dihae> EvaLuaTe: did you install the kdebase-workspace-dev package?
<EvaLuaTe> dihae: yes, it's installed
<dihae> paul_____: did you find the system settings dialog
<paul_____> yes but that has stuff like  look and feel and stuff
<dihae> EvaLuaTe: in that case, I won't know actually
<EvaLuaTe> dihae: also, I know where those QtCore and the other required files are, I have found them on my system, the problem is though that make doesn't seem to be able to find them, and I don't how how to tell it where to look for them. I'm guessing I have to set a env variable or pass make some arguments, but I wasn't able to find anything relevant on neither the kde site nor using google
<paul_____> am i looking in advanced settings
<dihae> paul_____: true, look for 'add and remove software' somewhere at the bottom
<paul_____> yeah that part is locked on me that was my original problem
<paul_____> it says broken dependincies
<dihae> EvaLuaTe: have a look at this: http://milianw.de/blog/building-kdevplatform-kdevelop-and-the-php-plugin-from-svn
<paul_____> then it calls me a moron.......
<paul_____> sends an electric shock through the keyboard..........lol
<dihae> paul_____: open konsole and type: sudo aptitude -f install
<paul_____> i tried that
<dihae> and?
<dihae> EvaLuaTe: I think the 'setting up your environment' might be useful
<EvaLuaTe> dihae: I'm looking through it right now. :)
<dihae> paul_____: I'm off to work now
<paul_____> wait maby i didnt try that in konsole i tried that in terminal is that the same?
<dihae> you should first try to fix your dependency problems, and then add this: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free to your sources.list
<dihae> paul_____: konsole is basically the same as terminal, both are terminal emulators, just like google and yahoo are both search engines
<paul_____> dihea i thank you though i kinda know what im looking for i think you gave me the  same answer as another so i will be persistant on thatt avenue........
<dihae> paul_____: I'm off now, you'll probably find some answers on the net on how to fix those dependency problems
<dihae> once you have done that, you should append this line: (deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free), everything between the (), to '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<paul_____> thankyou
<dihae> if you update after that, opera becomes available in the package manager, and can be installed like every other package
<paul_____> ahhhhhhhhhhhh i think it worked i copied and pasted that in there and it says that it didnt like sun java..... and i remember that was what i loaded when it went bad......
<paul_____> current status "0" broken yyyyeeeaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!   look at that yall have withnessed the first time that i have used the terminal for anything...... now i know yall got to think thats funny.............
<paul_____> ooooohhhhhhhhh  yeah i can get new packages now  yes yes yes im on my kubuntu agian yes !!!!! the linux cherry is broken now ive done something with terminal!!!!!
<kriss3d> Dang. Having a problem with Wow.. I cant run the new patch .exe file it tells me it cant run the application for some reason.. its about as useful a message as the windows error messages
<bullgard> [Karmic] K3b Version 1.68.0 > Help > "Error KDE Help Center; The file or folder help:/k3b/index.html does not exist." How to access the KDE User's Manual?
<mUrshEd> hi
<mUrshEd> i wan to need how to use KUBUNTU in a server
<AlexanderSupertr> noob issue:
<AlexanderSupertr> how do i rearrange order of widgets on default panel?
<rork> AlexanderSupertr: right click the panel > Panel Options > Add widgets, hover a widget and you can move it
<rork> AlexanderSupertr: right click the panel > Panel Options > Panel Settings, hover a widget and you can move it
<bullgard> [Karmic] K3b Version 1.68.0 > Help > "Error KDE Help Center; The file or folder help:/k3b/index.html does not exist." How to access the k3b User's Manual?
<AlexanderSupertr> rork: thanks a lot.
<rork> AlexanderSupertr: you're welcome
<||arifaX> what is the difference between a gsm connection and a cdma connection in knetwork-manager? I want to use my umts-stick and I find it nice that it is supported without additional driver
<AlexanderSupertr> ||arifaX: GSM and CDMA are two different mobile standards. Check which one is used by stick.. It depends on the mobile operator.
<||arifaX> AlexanderSupertr: I see
<AlexanderSupertr> Germany operates on GSM
<steveire> I've just done sudo aptitude install libhibernate3-java{,-doc}. How do I read the docs now? Where are they?
<rork> steveire: /usr/share/doc/libhibernate3-java-doc/index.html
<AlexanderSupertr> steveire: it should be available in devhelp index i guess
<steveire> Never heard of devhelp, but getting it now. Thanks.
<AlexanderSupertr> steveire: type "devhelp" in terminal and hit enter.
<steveire> AlexanderSupertr: Looks like a gtk version of khelpcenter
<steveire> I don't know how to add the new docs to it, so I'll just use konqueror as sugested.
<steveire> Thanks.
<AlexanderSupertr> steveire: oh...it's native gnome thing. not very relevant in channel #kubuntu :)
<dfx> hi all
<Goliath>  i removed a package and this caused some additional things to be removed ( no needed dependancies i installed) but i dont know which one i actually need so i can reinstall it. take a look and tell me if any of those is need it standalone... .http://pastebin.com/m732b477d
<Goliath> what of those where present in the original kubuntu installation?
<SIGMAX_> Hi!
<Goliath> ops!| SIGMAX_ BAN EVADE
<DTsan> first i have a possibly dump question not entirely related to linux: can a telnet client be used to connect to IRC?
<DTsan> dumb*
<DTsan> my main concern is trying to install a program to wine. frst issue is getting the exe file to run. what's the terminal command for that?
<Pici> wine yourprogram.exe
<DTsan> ok thanks
<DTsan> trying now
<DTsan> ok, i need to remove and reinstall a program, but it's not letting me do it
<DTsan> have alot of crap it won't let me remove actually, anyway to just flush it all out in one shot?
<Pici> DTsan: What 'crap' are you referring to? Packages you've installed?
<DTsan> wine programs i tried to run and either don't or my computer can't handle well
<Pici> DTsan: I think that Wine might provide some sort of uninstall program, but to be sure you could always ask in #winehq , that is their official channel.
<DTsan> ahh ok
<DTsan> wne does have an unilstall program, but it's not working for the one program i need to get out
<DTsan> will ask in there tho
<DTsan> ack!
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<DTsan> yo
<wee> hi, where can i get the newest 64bit flash as .deb ? ihave tryed adobe, but i cant choose 64bit from their downloader
<funcrush> what packages I need when i sync with iPhone???
<tsimpson> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<funcrush> tsimpson: thanks :)
<tech404> I have a Dell E6400 Laptop and while most of the stuff worked out of the box I still need some help with a couple of things... First, when I have my laptop in the dock it is connected to 2 screens. It has a Nvidia card. I have the Nvidia driver installed from the repo but compositing only works in the built in display.
<shadeslayer> anyone with working nepomuk in 4.4?
<soee> hi
<shadeslayer> soee: hey
<zoso> Hi! I'm unable to get the prntscr button working
<zoso> I have checked the setup in xhotkeys, the mapping seem to be correct
<zoso> every time I need a screenshot, I have to manually start Kscreenshot from the k menu
<zoso> This was never a problem in gnome
<zoso> Does anybody have a clue?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<||arifaX> how can I open "konsole" and let it then open an ssh session? in one command?
<zoso> ||arifaX: have you tried ctrl+F2 and then type ssh <address> ?
<||arifaX> zoso: I want to use an ssh wrapper in firefox and write my own script in between. I think I found it, it is konsole -e command
<zoso> ||arifaX: OK :)
<frybye> Hi - I have a problem with wrong flash player and or wrong nvidia driver for the flash player installed... would sombody walk me thru fixing this methodically. Just installing latest nvidia driver did not work - the latest ones do not like my new evga gt240 grafic card somehow...?
<frybye> orry - I am in wrong # - forget it pse...
<tyrnov> посоветуйте клиент irc а то чет все не удобные или по англ все хочется на русском
<tyrnov> конверсион вроде не че но на англиском
<re1n7> aww..
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kalinux> bonjour il y a des français par ici ?
<Pici> !fr | kalinux
<ubottu> kalinux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<yoyo> !couchdb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about couchdb
<cH40zLord> is there any package available for the latest kubuntu that supports the ASUS EEE T91 touchscreen ?
<bigbrovar__> hey guys am running kubuntu karmic and using the ayanata notification. however am unable to accept bluetooth request because ayanata doesnt allow clicking to accept, is there a way i can set it to use the knotify?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<antlarr> hi
<antlarr> anybody knows why is kdebase-workspace-dev 4.3.3 not in the repositories?
<antlarr> (nor in ppa)
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<k4ever> hello
<JuJuBee> Im using Jaunty still, how can I upgrade Amarrok to the newest release?
<simo_> hello k-world
<simo_> i wanna install a effect 3D to my desktop
<simo_> any body help me ?
<Nakkel> Installed 4.4b1 packages and having some problems with Kontact. > Cannot load part for Calendar. Could not find plugin 'korganizerpart' for application 'kontact'
<Nakkel> Common or just me? :P
<Nakkel> Tried to reinstall but doesnt change.
<Daskreech> simo_: What effect?
<BluesKaj> trying out quassell again , konversation kept dropping the server
<mw> hello everybody. i just started strigi/nepomuk and they did the indexing. but, how do i search now? i cannot find a strigi client wicht should be preinstalled... using kubuntu karmic btw.
<DaskreeCH> Nakkel: Not heard of it before
<DaskreeCH> Lets see
<DaskreeCH> BluesKaj: The servers are under attack. Possibly it's the server dropping?
<DaskreeCH> mw: The Search in dolphin is a strigi search
<mw> DaskreeCH: aaah ok thanks
<DaskreeCH> Nakkel: I got TODO list cannot be loaded
<DaskreeCH> apparently there is something going on there
<DaskreeCH> Nakkel: Can You open korganizer by itself?
<Nakkel> DaskreeCH: Yes, by itself it works.
<mw> DaskreeCH: the dolphn search tells me it depends on slocate, wich has to be updated via updatedb. not a word about strigi. are you very sure with that?
<DaskreeCH> Nakkel: OK thanks
<DaskreeCH> mw: Ahmmm Wait I'm on KDE 4.4 sorry :)
<DaskreeCH> Why won't they stop attacking Freenode?
<BluesKaj> hmm, I like quassel a lot better now that it has some more configurable options
<DaskreeCH> BluesKaj: Ha of course :)
<mw> DaskreeCH: ok, kde 4.3 here. another weird thing: i wanted to install the package strigi-client. this also install strigi-daemon wich is NOT installed yet, but can be enabled in system settings o0 and, it did something, at least it told me that it did index the files
<BluesKaj> DaskreeCH:  it was hopeless yesterday ...netsplits all morning
<DaskreeCH> mw: ok in the URL bar for dolphin type in nepomuksearch:/
<motown> if i want to update kde 4.3.4 > 4.4 do i need to remove backports ppa? or just added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu karmic main ?
<DaskreeCH> BluesKaj: They started the attacks again expect it all of today as well
<mw> DaskreeCH: ok, that tells me recently used files. but that still is no search :P and, also, it is not very noob-friendly. i am using linux for years now and had to search :P
<DaskreeCH> motown: You don't need to but it's probably wise to.
<DaskreeCH> motown: KDE 4.4 is a beta so install it if you are willing to report bugs
<DaskreeCH> When it's stable it will move to the backports repo
<BluesKaj> DaskreeCH:  aha , that could be why I was dropped on the hubbard server
<BluesKaj> mw:   http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4-beta1.php
<motown> DaskreeCH, ok, i only use my pc for openoffice, playing audio/video, browsing, and torrent so is it wise if i move to kde 4.4?
<mw> BluesKaj: thanks, but i had enough trouble brining the stable kde4.3 to live on an older hp notebook. happy enough, dont want to upgrade now ;)
<BluesKaj> mw:  cool , cuz 4.4 is still buggy , and it's worse on lucid :P
<mw> yep. so i dont want to try it now ;)
<BluesKaj> right, gotcha
<mw> or, at least, not just because of strigi
<mw> ok, gonne go to work now. will examine this later. thanks so far everybody
<BluesKaj> well, time for my daily walk ...think I'll go over to the main post office and mail some local Christmas cards
<DaskreeCH> Nepomuk is not for noobs currently
<DaskreeCH> motown: as I said if you are willing to report bugs :)
<BluesKaj> DaskreeCH:  how does one mark oneself away in quassel ?
 * BluesKaj searches for options
<DaskreeCH> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<DaskreeCH> Yes I know it's ironic as all hell out to invoke that on today of all days
<BluesKaj> DaskreeCH:  in the server textbox ?
<BluesKaj> ok gotit
<BluesKaj> BBL
<motown> DaskreeCH, ok
<olso> hello/salut
<vigilait> всем привет. Есть кто нибудь не слишком занятой?
<maco> !ru | vigilait
<ubottu> vigilait: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dick> #xbins
<ico2> what's the default quassel account name in kubuntu? ie: if i run quassel -p 4242, what details should i connect with?
<daskreech> ico2: It's whatever your username is for the computer
<ico2> oh, ok
<ico2> cheers
<[GuS]> Hi guys, since i've installed kde4.4 from ppa, konversation is using 100% of my CPU. Anyone knows the problem?
<maco> i think you just stated it
<[GuS]> ?
<||arifaX_> is there an option to group applications like in ms win 6+1
 * ||arifaX_ ||arifaX
<maco> ||arifaX: can you explain that for those of us who've never used anything newer than xp?
<||arifaX> maco: sorry, It already works - damn I am so stupid
<maco> heh ok
<maco> i'd guess you're not stupid though :P
<||arifaX> maco: well being online with kde on a brand new notebook with usb gprs might tell so :)
<BluesKaj> ahhh, nice fresh air ...good for the lungs and bloodstream
<phant0m_> could someone explain to me exactly what it is that i do with firestarter firewall once it indicates something serious pls?
<daskreech> phant0m_: investigate
<vigilait> help me please. I try to install VLc. Its writtten no vlc-plugin-esd
<phant0m_> yes but im a little unsure as to what exactly im looking for
<daskreech> phant0m_: Depends on what the warning is about
<phant0m_> alot of the time its icmp
<phant0m_> or whois
<vigilait> help me please. I try to install VLc. Its writtten no vlc-plugin-esd, What is the problem? what is it?
<phant0m_> alos traceroute
<daskreech> phant0m_: those are fairly normal unless they consistently come from the same server
<daskreech> vigilait: how are you installing it?
<vigilait> console
<vigilait> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc libdvdcss2
<phant0m_> right so when i get too much traffic from the same server its then something i should look into
<daskreech> vigilait: Remover vlic-plugin-esd
<vigilait> just sudo apt-get install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc libdvdcss2
<vigilait> ?
<daskreech> phant0m_: yes I would say so most programs send out a icmp (a ping) to find out if a server is live
<phant0m_> right do you have a guide as to what i should do when this occurs
<daskreech>  hundreds of bots and hacker programs do icmp ping sweeps of all possible IP blocks to find open servers
<daskreech> so once your IP is reachable you will get thousands of ping requests a day
<phant0m_> right
<phant0m_> so then i just get the ip and block?
<avihay> vigilait: you don't usually need vlc-plugin-esd
<vigilait> will try)
<avihay> make sure you have all the standard repositories enabled reload your package database and search for vlc again
<vigilait> i've instolled) But where is i now?%)))
<maco> hit alt+f2 and type vlc
<daskreech> phant0m_: Yep
<daskreech> vigilait: alt+F2 -> type vlc
<vigilait> alt+f2=nothing
<phant0m_> ok another issue thats bugging me is how to uninstall the freenet program i installed manually
<daskreech> vigilait: type vlc on the command line thn
<maco> vigilait: didnt bring up a krunner box? bah. ok open the menu and try typing vlc into the search boxx
<maco> or "video" maybe and itll be video lan client
<daskreech> phant0m_: you uninstall the same wat you installed it
<vigilait> search=nothing
<phant0m_> it wasnt installed via synaptic
<daskreech> maco: won't be indexed till the runner refreshes or krunnner gets restarted
<phant0m_> it was installed using java
<maco> daskreech: oh. i thought it was more real-timey
<vigilait> will i am going to reboot
<maco> phant0m_: check the README then
<daskreech> maco: it is kinda realtimey but not uberish real timey
<phant0m_> ok ty
<daskreech> phant0m_: if it starts attempting login attempts you may want to put a general limiter on login attempts
<daskreech> blocking the IP will likely just make them move the IP and start an assault again
<phant0m_> right ok how do i limit login attempt
<phant0m_> pls
<vigilait> thz alot, steel dont have VLC but i fixed another serious problem!
<vigilait> thx**
<Riddell> Kubuntu meeting in 5 minutes in #kubuntu-devel on irc.oftc.net (not this irc network)
<phant0m_> how do i uninstall this program im in the terminal and have used ls to show the files but when i try to execute the fils it gives an error
<BluesKaj> daskreech, lost the nicklist, toolbar or serverbar in quassel and there's no obvious option to get it back..whats the method to recover those options?
<vicky_> hi, all. is anyone familiar with this error:
<vicky_> x-terminal-emulator: Fatal IO error: client killed
<vicky_> kDebugStream called after destruction (from virtual Konsole::SessionManager::~SessionManager() file ../../../../apps/konsole/src/SessionManager.cpp line 301)
<vicky_> Konsole SessionManager destroyed with sessions still alive
<FloodBotK1> vicky_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vicky_> it is from .xsession-errors file
<daskreech> BluesKaj: Sorry very distracted right now. Can you check in #quassel they are very friendly there
<BluesKaj> too late , i got too frustrated trying to connect another server that wouldn't show up in server list ...who writes these apps anyway ... certainly doesn't seem user friendly to me
<s2r> hello everybody. Could anybody be so kind to tell me what's the name of the partition manager KDE install disc uses? I'm trying to run manually from the Cd but I can't find it.
<reisi> s2r: parted or qparted or something like that
<reisi> s2r: not sure if it's as an executable there; you can find it in grml-small for example, if you just need to do maintenance
<s2r> reisi: grml-small?
<reisi> s2r: *ubuntu live cd's are not good/designed for that sort of maintenance;
<s2r> reisi: I just need to resize an existing ntfs partition.
<reisi> s2r: grml is debian based live cd distribution, i use it always when i need to rescue an hd, and stuff like that
<reisi> s2r: for that, you use ntfsresize
<s2r> reisi: Ok, thanks. I will checkit out. Also I found that there's a kpartiion-manager live cd @ sourcefor.
<s2r> reisi: sourceforge
<s2r> reisi: from kubuntu?
<reisi> s2r: but i'd recommend getting to know grml or any other tool like it; it has almost every maintenance tool you can imagine of (even in the small version)
<s2r> reisi: ok, thank's again.
<reisi> s2r: same program, every distribution; however i think you are trying to find more graphical solution, grml is great if you know your way around the console (small version includes no graphical environment)
<reisi> s2r: but the larger versions of grml do contain what you need (graphical partition programs)
<reisi> s2r: go over to #grml and ask there, describing what you need to do
<s2r> reisi: console would be fine.
<reisi> s2r: grml it is then, the small one downloads fast; good luck and remember #grml :)
<s2r> reisi: just downloaded the iso, thanks. I will try it right now.
<Raszyn_urlop_od_> =
<Raszyn_urlop_od_> =
<kushal> i am in trouble.... my synaptic package manager doesnt open... it says bus error... kubuntu desktop is also not opening.... help
<juanantonio> hola
<Kwpolska> Did kde4.4 is usable for normal work?
<kushal> what does bus error mean??
<Fleck> hey anyone using firefox here? 3.5.5
<giz> Fleck: yeah ?
<apparle> Fleck: yeah
<Fleck> giz, apparle try this out: get some list with link/buttons etc, and get in full screen with F11 - can you click on the last link at the bottom? It's like inbisible status bar is still on top here...
<apparle> Fleck: why don't you just give use the exact link so that we can check exactly
<Fleck> apparle this happens for me in all pages all links
<Fleck> no matter
<Fleck> apparle http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 for example - month/year links
<Fleck> on the left
<Fleck> i have 1280x1024 resolution and this gets me to August 2008 in full screen mode - and i can't click that link
<Fleck> June 2008
<Fleck> if i scroll i can again click on June if link is a bit higher ,,,
<giz> Fleck:no problem here
<Fleck> hmm maybe some addons i have installed, giz do you have firebug installed?
<giz> Fleck: no but let me try it with that addon
<Fleck> giz two PCs, one is kubuntu amd64 and another is x86
<Fleck> firebug is installed on bouth
<apparle> Fleck: I have same resolution..... and I don't get an problem
<Fleck> apparle do you have firebug?
<Fleck> addon
<apparle> nope
<giz> Fleck:no problem after install of firebug
<Fleck> 3.5.5 yes?
<giz> yeah
<Fleck> strange
<Fleck> i have same thing on two different pcs
<wilhart> are there repos for 4.3.4 ?
<wilhart> please
<wilhart> ok nice i  see the topic sorry for spamming
<wilhart> hey deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<wilhart> should i add backports repo aswell ?
<Fleck> giz ok will try to rename .mozilla and start new profile with new settings :)
<Fleck> ohh giz, one more thing - do you have auto hide taskbar?
<Fleck> panel
<wilhart> anyone??
<Fleck> giz lol, that fixed the problem :P
<Fleck> i have auto hide
<giz> Fleck:yeah it autohides in F11
<Fleck> can you try with auto hide ?
<Fleck> giz no i mean KDE panel on the bottom
<giz> oh hehehe
<Fleck> when i set it to allways visible then F11 works OK, when auto hide - i can't click links/buttons on the bottom if in full screen mode
<Fleck> giz can you try this?
<giz> just did no problem with the links
<Fleck> with auto hide?
<giz> yeah
<Fleck> giz i guess it's something with panels width too...
<giz> mmm I have the size set to the middle and not touching the sides
<Fleck> giz middle?
<giz> yeah like macs hehehe
<Fleck> giz and height?
<giz> a little over normal
<Fleck> giz windows can cover?
<Fleck> or windows go below?
<giz> below
<subito> is there a way to place the widgets in a panel without using the spacers but by placing them is an 'absolute' way?
<simo_> hello
<simo_> how can i use a effect 3D of my desctop
<diablo> simo_: Are 3d drivers installed ?
<Fleck> giz dunno as far as i set it to auto hide - links in full screen at the bottom don't work ... :/
<giz> fleck weird
<simo_> no
<Fleck> giz lol, i set panel heught to extreme heigh - works with autohide now
<simo_> i don't know wath is this diablo ?
<giz> Fleck LOL
<diablo> simo_:  What's your graphic card ?
<simo_> no idea :)
<simo_> any way to know it ?
<diablo> ok you know how to open a terminal
<diablo> ?
<wilhart> heya
<wilhart> installed 4.3.4 now i run VLC and when i put it fullscreen taskbar is visible
<wilhart> cant hide the bar
<diablo> simo_: Allo ?
<giz> wilhart:just put the panel on autohide
<Fleck> giz compiz enabled?
<wilhart> giz: isnt there another way
<Fleck> giz yep - disabled all effects - and all is fine now... :)
<wilhart> does this new kde have new effects?
<giz> Fleck: no I'm running on a laptop right now no compiz
<big--ben> hey guys. i'm on the newest beta from the ppa. every time i start kopete or digikam it crashes. where/how should i report this? it's possiibly kiconloader causing it
<Fleck> giz can you turn one desktop effekts?
<wilhart> does this new kde have new effects?
<wilhart> how many uses compiz in kde ?
<big--ben> hey guys. i'm on the newest beta from the ppa. every time i start kopete or digikam it crashes. where/how should i report this? it's possiibly kiconloader causing it
<vadallat> helo
<Fleck> anyone using compiz and firefox 3.5.5 ?
<wilhart> use chrome
<wilhart> it's the fastest
<rtk> hey alll
<giz> Fleck: my screen turned black and I had to alt-shift-f12
<Fleck> giz ok, thanks for trying :)
<giz> Fleck: I tried on my desktop with desktop effects no problem for the links
<Fleck> enabled compiz, set panel to auto hide?
<giz> Fleck:yeah
<Fleck> then it's some kind of effect i'm using
<ScreamOfSilence> hello :)
<PasNox> hello
<PasNox>  from mbr ?
<PasNox> i installed it on the wrong one ( sdb )
<PasNox>  from mbr*
<ScreamOfSilence> what?
<PasNox> hm
<PasNox> how to remobe grub2 from mbr*
<big--ben> hey guys. am i blind? where is the "report bug" button on launchpad.net?
<PasNox> sorry i was not activated vernum and instead of number it clear my text :d
<ScreamOfSilence> ah ok.
<PasNox> i installed it on wrong mbr ( sdb )
<diablo> PasNox: installing windows, it does clear MBR really well
<PasNox> and i want to install it in sda
<PasNox> diablo: i do not have windows
<diablo> ^^
<PasNox> ;)
<ScreamOfSilence> eheh
<ScreamOfSilence> hmm
<PasNox> i know how to reinstall grub2 on sda, but i want to reset mbr of sdb
<PasNox> without loosing datas, as it's my linux disk
<PasNox> other one is an os x disk
<ScreamOfSilence> for reset mbr you can use a dos drive
<PasNox> oups WINDOWS*
<PasNox> ScreamOfSilence: hm ??? grub2 can install on mbr and not resore original mbr ?
<ScreamOfSilence> you can create it from ubuntu too
<PasNox> ScreamOfSilence: can u please tell me how ?
<ScreamOfSilence> your sda is without grub?
<PasNox> yes sda is grub free
<PasNox> sdb is currently the on having the grub
<ScreamOfSilence> good
<PasNox> i had to F8 at bios and select sdb as boot device to boot correctly
<ScreamOfSilence> and?
<PasNox> hm let me check, no sda is not grub free :(
<PasNox> it has old grub installed :D
<PasNox> all i want is to clear grub on sdb
<PasNox> so i can install grub on sda
<ScreamOfSilence> you can clear sdb with a dos drive
<ScreamOfSilence> like a usb drive
<PasNox> ScreamOfSilence: hu ? please could you details me the step to follow
<PasNox> i have a fat32 usb key
<PasNox> (i insist in the fact i don't want to loose partitions / datas )
<ScreamOfSilence> you must have a "bootable drive"
<PasNox> hm
<PasNox> i have a original windows 98 cd
<PasNox> does it will be ok ?
<ScreamOfSilence> yes
<ScreamOfSilence> it's the same ;)
<PasNox> ok
<PasNox> so let go ? :d
<ScreamOfSilence> from dos write:
<PasNox> ScreamOfSilence: hm i will need to reboot the machine :/ does i can rewrite mbr when computer and disk used ?
<Raszyn_urlop_od_> I thing that this will be useful for mbr https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ScreamOfSilence> i don't know how to do this wothout reboot.
<ScreamOfSilence> without*
<PasNox> Raszyn_urlop_od_: i may try, but i don't loose ubuntu, i know how to restore, i just want to clear and reset ( original ) mbr on sdb
<PasNox> ScreamOfSilence: ok so, let reboot , listening your steps
<ScreamOfSilence> from dos: fdisk /mbr
<ScreamOfSilence> it will clear mbr
<ScreamOfSilence> then, from live cd you can install grub
<PasNox> ScreamOfSilence: does i can reinstall grub on sda now, then after reboot on win98 clear sb ?
<PasNox> all should be ok ?
<PasNox> sdb*
<Fleck> giz geforce video card?
<ScreamOfSilence> o,  it will cleare the installed grub
<ScreamOfSilence> no*
<PasNox> ScreamOfSilence: fdisk /mbr will reset all disks mbr ?
<ScreamOfSilence> no, only the first disk
<genii-around> fdisk /mbr  replaces the primary master hard drive's mbr
<ScreamOfSilence> sorry
<ScreamOfSilence> you can set sdb to first hard drive
<giz> Fleck:nope intel
<genii-around> If you do that in bios it becomes sda
<ScreamOfSilence> yes..
<ScreamOfSilence> ^^
<PasNox> oki i will set my sdb as first drive then fdisk /mbr
<PasNox> thanks
<ScreamOfSilence> :)
<PasNox> damn, there is no small linux tools for doing this damn thing ??? :D
<Fleck> giz ok then maybe it's only with nvidia cards...
<ScreamOfSilence> I have always used the drive dos
<Fleck> PasNox
<Fleck> what do you need?
<Fleck> clear mbr in linux?
<genii-around> PasNox: There is a way to use dd to make backups of the mbr into a file, then later you can use the file to restore the mbr
<PasNox> Fleck: yes, i wrongly installed grub2 on sdb while i would have to use sda, so now i want to clear sdb mbr so i can safety install it on sda
<Fleck> PasNox dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<ScreamOfSilence> bye!
<PasNox> Fleck: this will not destroy my table partition of sdb ? and no data loose ?
<PasNox> ScreamOfSilence: bye, and thanks again
<genii-around> PasNox: It will only zero-out the mbr and not the partition table (which is elsewhere on the drive)
<Fleck> PasNox nope - but if you whant - copy your mbr  dd if=/dev/sdb of=/path/where/to/store/sdbs/mbr bs=512 count=1 :)
<PasNox> great
<PasNox> does i can do it when the disk is used ?
<PasNox> i'm running my system on sdb
<PasNox> ?
<Fleck> yes
<PasNox> ok!
<PasNox> let go ;)
<PasNox> thanks
<FloodBotK3> PasNox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<giz> PasNox: you could use a bootable linux usb it as the tools to do this in linux
<PasNox>  times ...
<PasNox> oups
<gabriel> does anyone know about a problem to select file raws to repeat to print in openoffice calc ?
<kaddi> I need a tool that will allow me to edit a windows registry from unix.. if possible command line
<PasNox> Fleck: done :) how i reinstall grub2 on sda: sudo grub-install /dev/sda ?
<Fleck> sudo grub
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<judge> anyone familiar with the netbook version of kubuntu?
<Tm_T> !ask | judge hi :)
<ubottu> judge hi :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<judge> i'm trying to understand how to force icons to be arranged to my liking e.g. by name
<judge> on the desktop
<Tm_T> icons on desktop?
<judge> yes, i'm using the netbook version of kubuntu
<judge> it has a different type of interface than i'm used to
<Tm_T> judge: yes but I don't remember it having icons on desktop (:
<judge> i'm using karmic
<ubuntu> Fleck: hm
<ubuntu> i does the dd thing to reset the master boot record of sdb
<ubuntu>  and .... wwhat is see SDBA no valid table partition :'(
<ubuntu> what i can do ?
<ubuntu> SDB*
<ubuntu> :'(
<ubuntu> _ping
<ubuntu> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<ubuntu> and damn thing, i did not save mbr ....
<PasNox> Fleck: any idea please ?
<kaddi> I need a tool that will allow me to edit a windows registry from unix.. if possible command line
<Tm_T> kaddi: have you asked in ##windows ?
<kaddi> the don't do linux stuff
<giz> PasNox: did I misunderstand or did he say to use sudo grub to install the new mbr to sda
<Tm_T> kaddi: and we do "windows stuff" ? (:
<kaddi> they're usually pretty strict about that stuff
<kaddi> well it is a ubuntu application I'm looking for...
<Tm_T> kaddi: I know none, sorry
<PasNox> giz: i do a mistake, i dd the sdb, and now on linve cd, it tell me sdb does not contains a valid partition table, sda is still fine, but fuck sda, my datas and linux system was on sdb :'(
<Tm_T> kaddi: but I wonder if registry is just file readable with text or hex editor
<kaddi> no, don't worry, windows isn't that logical or simple :p
<kaddi> ;)
<PasNox> anyway to recreate table of partition ??? i was thinking ( and asking about possible partition / datas loss, he tell no problem ) :(
<Tm_T> kaddi: well, I know it is in file form too
<PasNox> and now the sdb is illisible :/
<giz> PasNox: I know it's old but always backup your data before experimenting
<kaddi> Tm_T: it's some kind of compiled form, and I've never done any reverse engineering, so I'm pretty much lost
<Tm_T> kaddi: roger
<PasNox> giz: yep :'(
<PasNox> giz: i have not modified the disk since the dd thing, is there a tool capable of recreating the Table of partitin ?
<giz> PasNox: just go ahead and try to make the new mbr , all it did was zero out your mbr which is a seperate partition than your data almost sure it is still there
<PasNox> giz: how to do new mbr ? i already do it using the dd tool
<giz> PasNox:you have to run grub as root user
<PasNox> giz: do u have a step to follow list ? i'm on karmic live cd
<PasNox> sudo grub -³ command not found
<Tm_T> hi nhandler
<Tm_T> giz: I hope you are sure about this all...
<nhandler> Hello Tm_T
<giz> http://www.gnu.org/grub/manual  explains it to you with the steps
<PasNox> giz: page not found, for now i don't want to reinstall grub, i just want my table of partition of sdb come back
<PasNox> does grub can restore table of partition ?
<Tm_T> nope
<PasNox> so i don't need grub for fixing my table of partiton problem :/
<kaddi> can anyone tell me to which package /usr/lib/libcrypto.a belongs to? How can I find out?
<giz> nope
<giz> PasNox: last , I don't think your data is gone on sdb
<PasNox> kaddi: libcrypto is from ssl no ? or qca
<PasNox> giz: i think too, but the table of partition seem broken, i need repair it
<kaddi> PasNox: I thought so too, but  I have openssl installed and the file isn't present
<giz> PasNox:unmount and fsck
<PasNox> kaddi: install libopenssl-dev
<PasNox> giz: hm may try
<Tm_T> kaddi: packages.ubuntu.com has search, also you can do in commandline: dpkg-query --search /usr/lib/libcrypto.a
<xizinho> hello all
<PasNox> giz: i'm trying testdisk, a linux tool that can recreate table of partition if content not modified, and it find them :D ouf now need to write table ;)
<kaddi> Tm_T: awesome, I'll keep that in midn for next time :) I just installed openssl-dev and the files are there now :)
<kaddi> @PasNox thanks :)
<Tm_T> kaddi: jolly good, I would've given answer rightaway but I don't have same release (:
<kaddi> Tm_T:  the dpkg-query --search will definitely be helping me in the future :)
<PasNox> i need reboot ;) cya
<rodrox> kubuntu is part of canonical ?
<giz> PasNox: Good luck mate
<PasNox> problem fixd :)
<PasNox> fixed*
<kaddi> nice :)
<kaddi> and I got ntpasswd for registry editing from lunix :) Fixed my registry and can boot again :p
<Tm_T> kaddi: lovely
<kaddi> totally. :)
<kaddi> it only took me a little too long, so that I didn't remember what I wanted to fix, when I finally got in :p
<wilhart> is there no easyer way than downloading style/window/themes from kde-looks.org?
<wilhart> thats stupid
<wilhart> is there no thingy like gnome-art
<wilhart> or are there any theme packs available?
<Tm_T> wilhart: you can install packages from repositories
<wilhart> Tm_T: like 2x or so besipn is the best all other 4 are crap
<Tm_T> wilhart: then you use kde-look, I guess
<wilhart> tnta: there should be repos for losa styles
<Tm_T> wilhart: only if there's people packaging them
<wilhart> i dont even know where to put those files in kde-look
<tnta> wb Philip5
<Philip5> tnta: :)
<wilhart> tnta: where?
<Tm_T> wilhart: they should have instructions
<Philip5> tnta: what are you up to?
<tnta> Philip5:  just watched a movie
<Philip5> tnta: aha
<Philip5> i was just thinking of package the new luckyBackup 0.3.4 that just got released upstream
<antlarr> anybody knows why is kdebase-workspace-dev 4.3.3 not in the repositories?
<antlarr> I'd like to compile a kdevelop package, but that one is a requisite for building kdevelop
<ofn> hello. i'm trying to follow a guide called "howto-via-chrome9-igp-on-ubuntu-linux", but don't know what to do when i'm supposed to add <Driver "openchrome"> in xorg.conf. i've read it's gone in 9.10. anyone know how to do this? i probably can't paste the link to the guide without getting kicked
<Philip5> antlarr: i have it in karmic
<Philip5> sorry... i only have it for 4.3.4 and 4.3.2
<ofn> sorry, maybe i should have asked the question in the ubuntu-channel
<simo_> where we can see others chanels ?
<Mamarok> !list | simo
<ubottu> simo: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Kage_Jittai> Freenode has been so unstable lately
<wilhart> kde has window themes but i dont know how style is changed so that only window themes would be chosen
<wilhart> hw to disable style and only use windows?
<wilhart> kwin4 only no styles??
<wilhart> or how to overide styles and onlu use what windows have in store?
<wilhart> ffs
<andy____> hi
<andy____> I have a problem with pinentry. it always says my passfrase is wrong and so i cannot read my emails
<andy____> problem is: it doesn't even ask for a passfrase, and I must export key and mail to another machine in order to be able to read it
<joshuajtl> hey folks, can anyone tell me how to configure the scroll area for my synaptics touchpad? (my touchpad currently has two, one in the middle of the pad and one on the left, I only want the one on the left)
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wilhart> kwin-style-aurorae - Theme engine for KWin window decorations
<wilhart> i cant seem to get style changed??
<joshuajtl> hey folks, can anyone tell me how to configure the scroll area for my synaptics touchpad? (my touchpad currently has two, one in the middle of the pad and one on the left, I only want the one on the left)
<maco2> wilhart: im not sure how kwin works but if anything like metacity, a theme engine isnt a theme. it just lets you be able to use certain other themes
<joshuajtl> i mean i have one on the right and one in the middle (from a regular kubuntu install) i want to keep the one on the right
<joshuajtl> brb
<wilhart> maco2: haev u tried this : kwin-style-aurorae - Theme engine for KWin window decorations
<wilhart> maco2: i want styles to change too, not window borders only
<wilhart> maco2: like kde4 toolbar themes
<maco2> then you want a qt theme
<maco2> kwin is by definition just the window manager
<wilhart> qt ehmm
<wilhart> maco2: i change to QtCurve still styles are not changing
<wilhart> maco2: check out that progarm and try to install a theme
<wilhart> maco2: do you know what i mean ? when i change windows deco, style doesnt change to the windows deco
<maco2> the theme and the window decorations are two different things
<maco2> you have to change both
<maco2> note that there's also a spot to change the colours used with your qt theme
<wilhart> maco2: ehmm do you know that theme engine ?
<wilhart> maco2: how do i fix this crap
<maco2> no i dont
<maco2> but i know that if it says kwin it is ONLY for window decorations
<maco2> are you looking at a screenshot and wanting the qt theme but theyve only listed the kwin theme, maybe?
<wilhart> maco2: doh, i'll google for this nobody know what i mean this i a new feature in kde, so it uses themes not style/windows anymore
<wilhart> they are all in 1 theme
<wilhart> and toolbar has a theme engine too
<wilhart> u can download them dirctrly from net
<maco2> um ok. i dont use kwin though
<wilhart> no need for look-kde anymore
<maco2> kde-look you mean
<wilhart> yea
<maco2> you're not referring to Get Hot New Stuff are you? cuz that pulls from kde-look
<maco2> are you talking about plasma themes?
<maco2> those arent for normal windows...just your panel and the plasmoids on your desktop
<wilhart> maco2: http://main.v00d00.net/kde4-theming-aurorae
<wilhart> maco2: yea plasma themes probably
<wilhart> no not plasma then
<wilhart> maco2: did you check it
<maco2> its still loading
<wilhart> Kwin has inbuilt desktop compositing with a lot of effects + Aurorae Window Themes = Insane KDE desktop.
<wilhart> aurorae window themes
<joshuajtl> can anyone tell me how to find out which touchpad i have? alps or synaptics?
<wilhart> style wont change?? that's my question?! cant find in google
<wilhart>  Re: Tried 'aurorae' theme engine (to be included in KDE4.4). It's cool !!
#kubuntu 2009-12-17
<antlarr> joshuajtl: probably lsusb will tell you
<joshuajtl> antlarr: lsusb is for listing usb devices
<antlarr> joshuajtl: exactly what a touchpad in a laptop is
<antlarr> or a keyboard, for that matter
<joshuajtl> antlarr: I don't think so. but in any case lsusb only lists: Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub      lines
<joshuajtl> nothing to distinguish to me what the actual hardware is
<antlarr> lspci ?
<joshuajtl> already tried lspci, and lshw none show my touchpad
<antlarr> strange, in my laptop I can see the touchpad and keyboard in lsusb
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<simo_> hello
<wilhart> anyone use auroera ?
<simo_> what is this ?
<joshuajtl> is it possible to alt+tab through tabs in kde applications?
<arid> hi
<jepong> hello... anyone using kde 4.4 beta here?
<alumno> Buenas noches
<PeterFA> I can't get my sound to work. It's a Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<PeterFA> Sorry about that, any hope on my sound problem?
<PeterFA> Sorry, getting used to a new client.
<PeterFA> Anyways, any one know who to get a Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller working?
<Fanfare> Hi folks, where is kdesu? (4.3.80/4.4.beta)
<i_is_broke> PeterFA, what version are you running?
<i_is_broke> 9.04 or 9.10?
<PeterFA> i_is_broke: it's one of those two. How do I check?
<PeterFA> It's a fresh install off of the website.
<i_is_broke> uname -a
<PeterFA> Linux sunset 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:02:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<i_is_broke> probably 9.10
<i_is_broke> yeah
<i_is_broke> ok you might want to talk to dtchen hes the sound guru..
<i_is_broke> and hes usually in about this time at night.
<Fanfare> lsb_release -a
<PeterFA> dtchen: ping.
<i_is_broke> PeterFA, what do you get when you do lspci | grep audio?
<PeterFA> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<PeterFA> 02:03.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<PeterFA> i_is_broke: it's the first one that I want to get working.
<i_is_broke> ok, and have you checked under preferences or system or something there should be a thing that says hardware
<PeterFA> The second one is a video capture card and I'm not too worried.
<i_is_broke> i stopped running kde so i cant remember exactly where its at.
<PeterFA> i_is_broke: I don't know if this is what you wanted but I see four listings for the back end. Now I'm using KDE4.somethign.
<PeterFA> I don't see a hardware section like Windows Hardware Manager.
<i_is_broke> its for proprietary drivers..like nvidia and stuff...
<i_is_broke> like i said dtchen is the one to ask.
<i_is_broke> hes the one working on pulse for the 10.4 release.
<PeterFA> He doesn't seem to be present, and I gotta go. So, thanks for the help and ciao.
<jepong> quit
<PeterFA> Oh, then he must be a genius.
<PeterFA> Linux sound stuff gets me.
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys is anybody here ?
<Fanfare> yes, whats up?
<joshuajtl> hey folks does kubuntu x86-64 install the adobe beta 64bit flashplugin? or the 32bit one?
<Fanfare> i assume the 64bit one (not checked)
<lolmac> hi
<lolmac> where do  i change kubuntu system settings\
<lolmac> ção
<islington> how buggy is kde 4.4 b1? can someone give me a heads up on how much trouble to expect?
<dtchen> PeterFA: pong
<dtchen> joshuajtl: the 32-bit one with nspluginwrapper
<islington> name 6 reputable scientists.
<kaddi_> what for?
<i_is_broke> dtchen, he isnt on any more he had to leave i was talking to him earlier.
<i_is_broke> and im going back to ubuntu+1 now as well..:D
<r4v3nsw0rd> can I ask a question for kopete here? besides this one that is.
<kaddi_> don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<r4v3nsw0rd> haha, ok, is there a way to automatically make a contact in kontact for each person in kopete that doesn't have a contact yet?
<kaddi_> oh, not sure... I know nothing about kontact :s
<r4v3nsw0rd> because I've been going through contacts one by one in kopete and clicking on "Address Book Link" > Change > Create New... lol, takes forever =/
<kaddi_> maybe try the export contacts option and import the contacts in kontact?
<r4v3nsw0rd> can't find out how to get it to work =/
<paul_____> hello
<paul_____> i got this problem using kubuntu... when i go  in my favorite chat its like the screen is to big and lose the box on the bottom to write text.... weird thing is i dont have a scroll down bar on the right its like the top part of the frame is too big........
<paul_____> i was feeling so alone with my linux until i found this room....................
<paul_____> so where is the channel guide to find different channels of chat
<paul_____> is there anybody out there.................
<Bloodyrats> hey umm does anyone know how the nvidia 9600gs stacks up against the ati hd 3200...I'm on a blackberry right now so I can't really view links without a little frustration.  Basically, which card is better?
<BlueX> anyone tried or heard anything positive about the new 10.04 alpha?
<paul_____> do most chat rooms run using java..?
<endeffect> hello
<BlueX> paul, I doubt it
<BlueX> hi endeffect
<paul_____> ok then if im having trouble in a chatroom getting the mics and video to work then what would you suspect it is.???
<paul_____> i was thinking that it would either be in the java ,, flash,, or streaming dept....
<BlueX> oh so you mean chat other than irc?
<paul_____> yes
<BlueX> like which chat network?
<paul_____> i just found irc this is like a godsend to me......
<BlueX> are you using 64bit kubuntu?
<paul_____> stockgoodies.com or stockhideout.com
<paul_____> yes
<BlueX> 64bit has flash problems
<paul_____> you see i can be in the chat rom just fine but they have a video and mic feature for classes and i click their mic and it sends them the ok they click me in and the window opens for video but nothing else happens
<BlueX> no video?
<BlueX> have you gotten youtube to work?
<paul_____> well i should say that i also use opensuse and i couldnt get it to work their either
<paul_____> yes
<paul_____> works fine
<BlueX> 64bit opensuse?
<paul_____> strangly enough it worked for me once then quit right in the middle of the class and never agian worked that was on suse though
<paul_____> yes
<BlueX> as I said 64bit has flash problems
<BlueX> you have to install the 64bit versions of the browser/flash plugins etc
<paul_____> so should i revert to 32 bit
<BlueX> well, if you revert to 32 bit everything will be compatible and even remove bugs
<paul_____> well thats what im doing now the install plugins thing
<BlueX> yeah, what browser do you use?
<paul_____> i was so lucky i got on here yesterday and they told me how to unlock my plugins problem with my kubuntu i was so happy to get back to kubuntu with my 3D cube.....  :)
<paul_____> im new to the linux world and they had me bust my terminal cherry and put in sudo aptitude -f install                    and it worked  i was so happy
<paul_____> well i was stuck with the konkeror and i hated it
<paul_____> i love opera but i havent been able to get it up and running on here yet
<paul_____> but in my  suse i run them all at once i  use opera, firefox, seamonkey,   konkeror, epiphony
<BlueX> well until you get the plugins right, firefox, opera, etc will all have the same problems
<paul_____> if something doesnt work on one i try the next
<paul_____> so its true the plugins span all the browsers ??
<BlueX> there is only a prerelease version 0f adobe flashplayer 10 but supposedly its really good
<BlueX> well I had firefox and I installed the flashplayer, shockwave etc and then when I installed opera 10.01 I looked and it had the same versions
<paul_____> yes ive been meaning to get that .. ive had a few requests specifically for it
<BlueX> but I would recommend getting official instructions on solving flash problems in 64bit from ubuntu formums etc it'll probably be better instructions than mine
<paul_____> yes and thats true from what i was seeing on opera it bypassed that request... which was why i asked if plugins will span all the browsers
<BlueX> but basically you need the 64 bit versions of everything and probably to get rid of the versions you have first and then install the 64bit ones
<paul_____> well i have them all partitioned on a terabyte so i have plenty of room to play diferent systems.....
<BlueX> oh you mean install the 32 bit kubuntu?
<paul_____> its funny on my journey of learning linux i put a box together with three hardrives and a terabyte
<BlueX> :)
<paul_____> so when i would lock up a drive for some reason i would unplug it and go to the next ,, then i had my bookmarks on my terabyte so they transfered
<paul_____> needless to say i wore out 2 ribon cables like that
<paul_____> but it got me by
<paul_____> so now i have ubuntu,kubuntu,opensuse,,, and then each with diferent stuff like kde and gnome
<paul_____> and as many browsers that i can find on each
<BlueX> the truth is, unless you're going to be doing large video decoding/encoding or large encryption projects etc..it will not improve any basic task..the improvements in speed if they even exist you will find them negligible, its less compatible than 32 bit and there are more bugs in 64 because think of the fact that almost everyone uses 32..its thoroughly tested and universally supported
<paul_____> but on the browsers ive kinda worked it down to epiphony ,, opera,, and if all else fails firefox
<paul_____> so theres not much advantage in 32 bit??
<paul_____> sorry 64 bit
<paul_____> yes i could see that ... of course,, it brings us back to the basics of linux streamline and focus... if it aint broke dont fix it...........
<paul_____> linux takes an older machine and tunes it up to run more effecient and faster...
<paul_____> i was thinking that i had to run 64 because thats what it says i have somewhere.....
<paul_____> so something else that i was wondering whats the deal on running a virtual machine
<paul_____> am i understanding that i could put kubuntu and suse up and running at the same time??
<paul_____> and i realize that this might border needig to find a different channel discussion but that as well i cant seem to find an index on channels
<BlueX> well, isn't it better to find the one that works best for you and sticking with it?
<BlueX> why not just create multiple logical partitions and use grub to switch between the distros?
<paul_____> can i switch while its running?/
<paul_____> i would agree with the one that works best idea .... but the thing is i do so much general stuff on here that it seems that this one works best for this and that on for that.....
<BlueX> oh, like mounting a partition?
<paul_____> well at the moment i have to choose at the boot which one i want to play with ....
<BlueX> I don't know what version of linux is the best platform for running multiple virtual boxes..supposedly kernel 2.6.32 has new support for running multiple virtual os's
<BlueX> this will be better in final version 10 of ubuntu/kubuntu
<BlueX> did you come from windows?
<BlueX> what you can do is pick and choose virtual os's in linux using virtualbox
<BlueX> when you're done using one just close it and open the next all from within your main linux os
<BlueX> so yeah you can run kubuntu in opensuse or vice versa
<paul_____> yes thats where my road seemed to be leading to vm....
<paul_____> and yes i come from windows but just as much as plug it in and go other than that im lost
<paul_____> my dad set me up on this i think as a cruel joke
<BlueX> oh, set you up with linux?
<paul_____> i was recovering from a bad motorclcle wreck and he was moving out of this house so he left me in it with nothing but a computor with linux on it and says here learn this...lol
<BlueX> hehe
<BlueX> you have 9.10?
<paul_____> but i tell you now i would never go back to windows ...no chance
<BlueX> do you have an nvidia card?
<paul_____> yes
<BlueX> have you used the nvidia settings section yet?
<paul_____> im running a geforce 7300g5t
<paul_____> geforce 7300 gt
<BlueX> and you have gone through the hardware installer to select an nvidia choice right?
<paul_____> yes
<BlueX> have you tried digital vibrance in the settings?
<paul_____> ive got my 3D cube up and running   :)
<paul_____> whats that
<BlueX> open a terminal and type nvidia-settings, then raise digital vibrance to 600 or so
<BlueX> you will love it
<paul_____> what will it help
<BlueX> it will make things way more beautiful
<BlueX> I mean if you think it looks good now you're missing a lot of the experience of using it
<paul_____> i dont see digital viberance it pulls up a nividia panel
<BlueX> yes, its under one of the bottom for listings
<BlueX> four
<paul_____> ok i can get it up to 63.00
<BlueX> well, instead of using the arrows you drag it
<BlueX> it says digital vibrance?
<BlueX> you're using kubuntu right now yes?
<paul_____> yes
<BlueX> it won't go past 63, did it make a difference?
<paul_____> it also says image sharpining
<paul_____> i see its really tuning in the fine lines
<BlueX> actually, originally I did kdesudo nvidia-settings
<BlueX> and I'm not talking about image sharpening but digital vibrance
<paul_____> what is the antialiasing and anistropic filtering
<BlueX> antialiasing takes away the jaggedness on lines and edges, sharpens them
<BlueX> anistropic filtering can make a visual appearance difference
<BlueX> but in testing them all I found digital vibrance and contrast to make the most difference
<BlueX> you might want to try re-entering by kdesudo nvidia-settings in terminal
<BlueX> I use contrast at 220 or .220 its an increase from where it starts, it helps a lot
<BlueX> but digital vibrance increases the radiance of everything, its a shame if its not working for you
<BlueX> don't use the arrows, just drag the little bar to where it works for you
<BlueX> I mean you're gonna be using this thing all the time, might as well have it at its best
<indo-kubuntu> help install hp d2566 on kubuntu??
<paul_____> ok another question while im in this video area
<paul_____> how do i get the s-video output to work on kubuntu? it works for my suse just not here
<paul_____> i watch movies through my svideo more than i watch regular tv ,, mainly because by the time i notice time when im on here it in the wee hours...lol
<paul_____> hook you up with the most awesome movie hub sight on the net......... ovguide.com
<BlueX> paul, that's a very specific question, probably look it up on ubuntu forums
<BlueX> paul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<paul_____> cool thats a nice place to find things...thanks
<mod1_> hello
<hey_boy> my newly installed and updated Kubuntu sometimes freezes. It does not respond to anything. Any ideas?
<echotone> What might cause my screen to freeze and then fuzz up and reset my visual effects? It happens all the time.
<flexible> after switching from GNOME TO KDE, my audio doesn't work
<flexible> and i've no idea why
<flexible> can anyone lend a hand?
<yang_> what is command to check a what process has a specic command open? lsof somthing i think
<amurabi> hello
<amurabi> and so everbody speak spanish
<paul_____> ok heres a beginers question ubuntu is all debian packages only?
<PeterFA> dtchen: ping.
<PeterFA> paul_____: no. Conical did a lot of work, but they do borrow heavily from Debian. Well, if your question is if Ubuntu uses the Debian way of things, then yes, it's all debian.
<paul_____> man now i cant get packages agian it says i got broken dependincies
<yang_> paul ? upgrading to kde beta?
<paul_____> i tried what fixed it before with sudo aptitude -f install   that didnt work
<yang_> are you using aurarae?
<yang_> post error on pastin.ca link to url . i will help you fix.
<paul_____> says couldnt get lock
<yang_> hmm are you using cll or kpackagekit?
<paul_____> unable to lock adminastrator directory
<yang_> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yang_> does it give filename.
<yang_> i think /var/apt/lock or etc/
<paul_____> uld not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<yang_> sudo lsof  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<paul_____> this happens when i try to install java package
<yang_> try lsof /var/apt/lock
<yang_> srry lol sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<yang_> any out put?
<paul_____> it gives me a node name       0 131997 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<paul_____> why does the kubuntu not like java
<yang_> mine does fine lol
<yang_> okay does it give a PID?
<yang_> or a command?
<paul_____> it makes me wonder how many computor deaths from shotgun blast are linked to linux....lo
<yang_> paul what is listed under command?
<paul_____> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF   NODE NAME
<paul_____> dpkg    7217 root    3uW  REG   8,17        0 131997 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<yang_> sudo killall dpkg
<paul_____> that didnt do anything
<yang_> its okay lol i did
<yang_> now sudo apt-get -f install
<yang_> watch like magic no missing lock error
<yang_> run this from a konsole btw
<yang_> paul?
<paul_____> it says no comand now
<paul_____> found
<paul_____> maby nop??
<yang_> sudo apt-get -f install?
<yang_> try again lol.
<paul_____> Errors were encountered while processing:
<paul_____>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6-15-1_all.deb
<paul_____>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-15-1_amd64.deb
<paul_____>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jdk_6-15-1_amd64.deb
<paul_____> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<PeterFA> Blast, I just installed Kubuntu on my lappy and now I forgot the password already.
<paul_____> this is the java that i tried to install
<jussi01> paul_____: please pastebin the whole output
<paul_____> what does pastebin mean
<jussi01> !pastebin | paul_____
<ubottu> paul_____: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<erghezi> hi man
<erghezi> i dont have any output from speaker
<paul_____> Paste from paul at Thu, 17 Dec 2009 09:43:05 +0000
<paul_____> is that how you find it
<paul_____> ??
<paul_____> man im really bummed now i just got my kubuntu back online........ i should have known not to mess with it trying to get java to work but i needed it.....
<paul_____> i dont want to go back to suse......... i like my cube effects on here
<jussi01> paul_____: sorry, looked away
<jussi01> paul_____: I need the url
<paul_____> There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation.
<paul_____> this  ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/343396/
<jussi01> paul_____: yeah, that :)
<paul_____> ahh ok i get it now thats all i got to do to put up what the problem is...........
<jussi01> paul_____: could you give me the output of this command: ps aux | grep apt
<paul_____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343406/
<jussi01> hrm.
<paul_____> wow i fixed my first problem  yipppppie     "sudo aptitude remove"
<paul_____> with that it erased the sun java
<paul_____> sun-java6-jre
<paul_____> yippppie
<paul_____> :)
<paul_____> now i wonder what the term super cow means
<paul_____> so whenever i want to use any of those commands i have to put "sudo aptitude" in there first
<paul_____> and then i got that whole list to manipulate from??
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, my kubuntu install renders ALL video incredibly slow (9.10, up-to-date)
<soee_> how can i downgrade kde from 4.4 to 4.3.4 ?
<paul_____> dont you just love it when you hit enter and think "whats the worst that could happen"
<paul_____> how do i pull up a list of commands in terminal
<paul_____> nevermind i forgot i copied and pasted them in the bin..........
<paul_____> bound and determined to screw this up beyond repair........lol
<nttech> what the heck???
<soee> hi
<shadeslayer> soee: hey
<soee> yo :)
<shadeslayer> soee: :)
<soee> sup :>
<shadeslayer> soee: nothing,just trying to install virtuoso to get nepomuk working :)
<soee> dunno what virtuoso and nepomuk are :D
<soee> im new to kde tbh
<shadeslayer> soee: oh welcome then :D
<soee> hehe not that new, im here since 2 weeks or smth :D
<shadeslayer> soee: well nepomuk is (as simply as i can put it) a tagging service,a search service,and a bit more
<shadeslayer> soee: just press F2 and type nepomuk :_
<CptnAwesome> hi folks
<soee> oh i see now :D
<onurb> ciaooo a tutti
<phant0m> where can i get flash player for ubuntu x64
<Mamarok> pff, left already :(
<soee> :)
<kexman> hi
<kexman> can you help me start CONSOLE with alt+f1 ?
<kexman> how can i do that ?
<shadeslayer> kexman: um set it in kcm?
<shadeslayer> kexman: i mean in keyboard shortcuts
<shadeslayer> kexman: its called input actions in system settings
<kexman> shadeslayer: kcm ?
<kexman> shadeslayer: so im at input actions what now ? :)
<kexman> done it :)
<kexman> thanks
<subito> hello, I'm trying to crosscompile kdegames (ktron) for windows using this tutorial: http://www.cmake.org/Wiki/CmakeMingw; i did cmake using the toolchain file and it worked, then i went to the ktron folder of the kdegames and i did make, but that did not produce any window executable; then i did make install, and it produced some files in ~/mingw-install but there were still linux executables and not windows ones
<islington> so on kde 4.4 b1 how do I turn on nepomuk?
<kexman> gentoo with kde :)
<UbunTE> Hi, someone can help me? I've got a plasmoid on my desktop (RSSNOW), when i click on a news, it open thunderbird and not a browser... how can I do to make it open with a browser?
<Kolia> islington: systemsettings > desktop search ?
<islington> Kolia: I get a message saying that virtuoso-soprano plugin must be installed
<islington> oh and a whole bunch of timout messages from akonadi
<Kolia> islington: I use to compile from source, not sure what you need to install
<Kolia> wait a minute
<islington> Kolia: okay
<azhoral> hi
<soee_> yo
<azhoral> i have a problem with my screen resolution
<Mamarok> islington: check if you can get the virtuoso backend in the PPA
<azhoral> i use 1 pc with more monitor... sometime i connect to 1 Lcd 17, sometime to other..
<islington> Mamarok: I searched for virtuoso and so far no luck
<azhoral> every time that i connect, i chance resolution
<azhoral> i want stay in 800x600 rate 60 every time with all monitor :(
<Mamarok> islington: maybe not read then, keep in mind that it is a beta release
<azhoral> is possibile? because he looking every time for max resolution in monitor...and set default in MAX RES
<islington> Mamarok: yeah on the lucid todo page, it seems that virtuoso is still to be packaged/ get working with nepo. saves me from having to file a bug.
<islington> restarting quassel
<r4v3nsw0rd> what is a camera app for kde?
<motown> i like digikam for photo management
<cuneyt> varadero: çok afedersin ama bu dns adresi ne idi :(
<Mamarok> r4v3nsw0rd: yes, dikiKam is a nice app
<Mamarok> cuneyt: English, please
<cuneyt> sory
<r4v3nsw0rd> sorry, I meant for webcam, not photo management
<Krezkey> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/WebKam?content=76902
<Krezkey> webkam has a good rating on kde apps.org
<shadeslayer> hi has anyone been able to get nepomuk to work?
<axiom> so, randomly, when playing vidoe, people will turn blue.  Why would this happen?
<r4v3nsw0rd> hmm, is webkam supposed to have a way so you can see what you are taking a picture of?
<r4v3nsw0rd> because I'm not seeing it, it accesses the camera fine though, it's just that I don't know what I'm going to see at all, lol
<JuJuBee_> I just finished the upgrade to Karmic.  My grub list still contains my old kernel (2.6.28-17) but not anything newer.  What happened?
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: its still installed thats why
<JuJuBee_> But shouldn't I have 2.6.31?
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: so dont you have .31?
<JuJuBee_> Well, it is there in /boot, but not in the grub menu.lst
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: ok try : sudo update-grub
<JuJuBee_> OK
<JuJuBee_> still doesn't show the new kernel in the menu.lst
<Krezkey> webcam looks like it has a preview screen..at least from this screen shot
<Krezkey> http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/webKam-Screenshot-36240.html
<r4v3nsw0rd> hmmm, I'm not seeing it for some reason =[
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: uh which file are you looking at for the menu.lst?
<JuJuBee_> I should have an entry for the 2.6.31 kernel...
<r4v3nsw0rd> in fact... it doesn't look at all like the same application .-.
<JuJuBee_> Can I copy / paste and change the kernel
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: you can but its not recommended
<JuJuBee_> So what do I do?
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: well,can you tell me what sudo update-grub pipes out?
<r4v3nsw0rd> I'm getting a cmake error::
<r4v3nsw0rd> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:84 (MESSAGE):
<r4v3nsw0rd>   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in
<r4v3nsw0rd>   /home/loki/.kde/share/apps;/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps;/usr/share/kde4/apps
<r4v3nsw0rd> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<r4v3nsw0rd>   CMakeLists.txt:5 (find_package)
<JuJuBee_> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343595/
<shadeslayer> r4v3nsw0rd: what are you trying to compile?
<r4v3nsw0rd> webkam
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: for some reason it didnt detect your kernel...
<JuJuBee_> shadeslayer: it says Found  kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic
<JuJuBee_> But it did not add to meny
<JuJuBee_> menu
<shadeslayer> oh yeah...
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: which file are you checking for the menu.lst?
<JuJuBee_> What do you mean?  I am viewing /boot/grub/menu.lst looking for an entry for the 2.6.31-16 kernel
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: its /boot/grub/grub.cfg with grub2 now
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<JuJuBee_> Oh...
<JuJuBee_> My bad... but when it booted up it showed me what is in /boot/grub/menu.lst...  let me check the new file...
<JuJuBee_> I dont have /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: 0_o
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: do you have grub2?
<JuJuBee_> shadeslayer: dunno, how to check?
<JuJuBee_> shadeslayer: which grub2 shows nothing
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: apt-cache policy grub2
<JuJuBee_> Ah not installed
<JuJuBee_> should I apt-get it?
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: yep
<JuJuBee_> shadeslayer: should I chainload ?
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: yep
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: its safer that way
<JuJuBee_> Then update if it works?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<JuJuBee_> or leave as  chainload
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: yes
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer, JuJuBee_
<JuJuBee_> Howdy
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hello :)
<JuJuBee_> shadeslayer: ok, done, gonna reboot.  be back soon...hopefully... ;)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: updated to 4.4?
<Krezkey> BluesKaj: hi thanks for the help last week
<Krezkey> does anyone know where I can get a printable list of konsole commands from the net ?
<BluesKaj> yeah, on lucid but it's crashy ...4.4 is default
<shadeslayer> !terminal | Krezkey
<ubottu> Krezkey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: do you have nepomuk working?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: karmic has missing packages with virtuoso
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, nope never used it
<shadeslayer> :
<BluesKaj> if I need a file I just use the command box list
<BluesKaj> the command run box, that is
<jacquesdupontd> im so happy my kubuntu aliases i've made function compiz profile desktop settings rocks, BIG THX TO KUBUNTU now my prefered Ubuntu version
<Krezkey> shadeslayer, thanks
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , I don't even know what that nepomuk actualy does
<shadeslayer> Krezkey: no problems
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hehe... well its a tagging service :P
<BluesKaj> Krezkey, are you setup ok now ?
<BluesKaj> tagging service for ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: it tags folders and then when you type them in krunner it quickly displays them
<Krezkey> BluesKaj, well I got my grub problems fixed at least
<BluesKaj> good
<Krezkey> fixed it with the winXP repair on install CD with fixmbr command
<Krezkey> how do you guys get the replys to hi-light like that in the room ?
<Krezkey> cool orange here on my screen when you reply to me
<r4v3nsw0rd> name: message highlights the line for the person 'name'
<BluesKaj> Krezkey, it highlights the actual text in Konversation, not just an orange bar across the text like quassel
<Krezkey> does anyone have a problem with a distro named Ultimate Edition. was looking inot trying it
<BluesKaj> windows ? :)
<Krezkey> BluesKsj: like this
<BluesKaj> W7
<Krezkey> BluesKaj: like this
<JuJuBee_> shadeslayer: Well, some success.... I cannot use the 2.6.31 kernel, had to revert back to 2.6.28-17
<Krezkey> no not W7 , a redone Ubuntu  9.10
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: what happened?
<patch_> channel list
<BluesKaj> Krezkey, I'll take a pic of my screen to show you what i mean
<patch_> Hi How are You?
<Krezkey> thats ok...as long as I know you guys see me...lol
<JuJuBee_> shadeslayer: my mouse keeps darting back to the upper left corner of the screen 1sec after I move it... makes it hard to use ... :D
<Pici> !ultimate | Krezkey
<ubottu> Krezkey: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee_: hehe
<BluesKaj> Krezkey, like this http://imagebin.ca/view/DH7iffB.html
<shadeslayer> anyone got nepomuk to work in 4.4?
<Krezkey> not asking for support for it, just asking if anyone has a problem or dislike of it for a reason.
<Krezkey> BluesKaj: ok i see . mine has a wide colored patch over the reply.  thanks
<JuJuBee_> shadeslayer: not funny... well, maybe a little :D
<JuJuBee_> Now I cannot get amarok to run...  amarok: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libamaroklib.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZTIN6TagLib3ASF4FileE
<shadeslayer> i have no idea what that means
<BluesKaj> I tried quassel, but running more than one server at a time is clunky as hell , maybe cuz I'm just so used to the straightforward simple konversation :)
<Krezkey> on that distro of Ultimate Edition. just wondered if anyone has run it and what they thought of it before I try it.
<BluesKaj> Krezkey, mce ultimate might have it's own chat
<Krezkey> well this is what was installed. just using it till I learn more about ubuntu
<Krezkey> yeah they may. but thats like asking a ford guy asking how people in a chevy chat likes chevys...lol
<Krezkey> man i messed that line all up
<Krezkey> you get the idea I hope
<BluesKaj> Krezkey, not really mce is ubuntu/debian based iirc
<Krezkey> I am sure everyone has tried different distros of linux before they got to here on ubuntu. thats why I asked here
<BluesKaj> I've heard some good things about linuxmint as well , and after this I may just install it on a partition/..looking for a stable media freiendly OS
<Krezkey> I have this running on a old 20gb external usb drive. just to learn about linux
<Krezkey> internal is XP
<BluesKaj> XP is till the best MS-OS ...IMO
<BluesKaj> BBIAB ...stuff to do
<Krezkey> this is kind of cool. runs faster,looks cleaner just confusing to me being a newbee
<Krezkey> ok
<Krezkey> ttyl
<lolmac> excuse me
<lolmac> kubuntu uses xfce?
<lolmac> oops
<lolmac> xubuntu*
<lolmac> uses xfce?
<JuJuBee_> I cannot get amarok to work.  I purged it and reinstalled it and still get an error.  Any help?  #amarok is very quiet.
<Krezkey> JuJuBee:I had problems with that on one install . and never did get it fixed.
<Krezkey> locked up and if it did work had very low volume
<JuJuBee_> Krezkey: bummer.  I can't get banshee to play my music either.
<JuJuBee_> Seems upgrading to karmic was a mistake.
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee_, if you're desperate , VLC will probly work ...it's not amarok or banshee , but it works
<JuJuBee_> Yea, I know but I have many playlists....  I liked the interface of banshee and amarok...
<JuJuBee_> Was hoping the newest release of amarok was better than what was in 9.04....
<JuJuBee_> Seems this is  known bug...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/449459
<BluesKaj> amarok hasn't worked since the kde3
<JuJuBee_> They mention removing libtag but it is not installed... maybe that is the problem?
<Krezkey> 9.10 didnot come with amarok did it ?
<JuJuBee_> I don't know.... I had it installed already.
<JuJuBee_> does banshee require gnome?
<azhoral> i need help for make fixed the screen resolution.. everytime i change monitor with my pc, resolution go MAX
<azhoral> can i fix resolution on 800x600 rate 60?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee_, check the properties in your package-kit , to see what libs are required
<BluesKaj> just some gtk-libs , JuJuBee_
<JuJuBee_> BluesKaj: what do I do wtih KPackageKit?  I searched for banshee and see 1.5.1-1 (amd64)
<JuJuBee_> Oh, Depends On is empty
<Krezkey> thats weird, 2 days ago I was listening to my music and now there is nothing in my menu to play them anymore
<JuJuBee_> BluesKaj: seems the version of taglib might be an issue.
<JuJuBee_> For amarok, i mean
<JuJuBee_> I am browsing my sources list and see that the medibuntu us unchecked now.  It says 9.04, can I re-check it? or do I need to add a different source for karmic?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sgoukd do it
<BluesKaj> should
<JuJuBee_> Very weird... banshee  has rescanned my music lib, but won't play anything...
<JuJuBee_> Do I need to reinstall mp3 support?
<lolmac> hi
<lolmac> i'm trying to uninstall kubuntu
<lolmac> i installed it into windows 7
<lolmac> and i get the error message
<lolmac> Internal error
<lolmac> Failed to run pylauncher
<lolmac> what do i do to uninstall it?
<Krezkey> JuJuBee: did you get amarok working yet ?
<JuJuBee_> Krezkey: nope
<Krezkey> JuJuBee: if not you may want to try juk
<JuJuBee_> Nice.  Works
<Krezkey> JuJuBee: what works ? juk
<JuJuBee_> yes
<Krezkey> cool
<JuJuBee_> not as nice looking as amarok and banshee but my playlists all imported fine.
<Krezkey> I don't think amarok is for kde. not sure
<White_Pelican> amarok is a kde app
<JuJuBee_> Yes, it is for kde
<Krezkey> I just reinstalled juk. for some reason it disapeared from my system since last played
<Krezkey> ok , was not sure
<Krezkey> yeah I have to admit amarok looks nicer,but if it will not run looks mean nothing
<Krezkey> in the menu update tool it keeps telling me it found 20 new things so I tell it to update the menu but never see a change. anyone else have that ?
<White_Pelican> sound preferences is not responding
<Krezkey> well I am out of here. talk to you all later.
<tobi_> you guys say, the best video player is ...what?!
<thanosantpc> hi is anybody there?
<thanosantpc> i want ask something
<tobi_> ask!
<thanosantpc> which are the latest nvidia drivers for kubuntu?
<thanosantpc> 185?
<Kadaj> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<thanosantpc> how i cas install the latest nvidia drivers for my laptop is there any program to do this/
<thanosantpc> ?
<Kadaj> just go system->hardware drivers
<thanosantpc> this program find the latest driver?
<soee_> latest are 190.xx as far as i remember
<genii> thanosantpc: You may be thinking of "envy"
<genii> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<thanosantpc> envy?
<Kadaj> you could download the latest from nvidia site
<genii> thanosantpc: Yes, see above the bot's remark. For kde it's envyng-qt
<thanosantpc> ok thans genii :D
<thanosantpc> i installed it but coudnt find 190
<Scherenhaenden> hi everybody
<Scherenhaenden> im trying to boot my kubuntu on vbox
<Scherenhaenden> but
<Scherenhaenden> it doesnt work
<soee_> any errors ?
<Scherenhaenden> i installed virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 but
<Scherenhaenden> yup
<Scherenhaenden> virtualbox-ose-guest-x11: hängt ab: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.6.2) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<Scherenhaenden> i got that
<simo_> hello every body
<simo_> i hav a problem
<simo_> the system are not able to read my pendrive
<simo_> what i havr to do ?
<Scherenhaenden> mm
<Scherenhaenden> someone knows what do i have to do?
<JuJuBee_> Which flash plugin should I have for karmic?
<JuJuBee_> gnash?
<nbnds> is there more Qt software than Gtk+ software?
<Scherenhaenden> virtualbox-ose-guest-x11: hängt ab: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.6.2) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<Scherenhaenden> :(:(:(
<Scherenhaenden> bitte hilfe
<Scherenhaenden> :(:(
<selofi> hi
<genii> Scherenhaenden: Looks like it requires 2:1.6.2 or later of the package xserver-xorg-core  before the ose-guest package will install
<soee> do u know how can i set custom refresh for my screen (i nave nvidia card), oh and the max refresh rate taht my monitor can handle isnt in nvidia-settings panel
<Scherenhaenden> genii: sorry i was giving food to my cat
<Scherenhaenden> yeah but how can i change that package?
<Scherenhaenden> genii:  i try it with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Scherenhaenden> if u know how i can do that... or what i got to do... i will be really :D
<genii> !info xserver-xorg-core
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 2162 kB, installed size 4264 kB
<Scherenhaenden> but i did an upgrade... to lynx
<Scherenhaenden> kubuntu 10.04
<genii> !info xserver-xorg-core lucid
<Mamarok> Scherenhaenden: please ask in #ubuntu+1 then, we do not support Lucid yet
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.7.3.901-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 2316 kB, installed size 4424 kB
<Scherenhaenden> Mamarok: du weiß dass ich nicht so gut verstehe englisch... und morgen habe ich prüdung davon... :(... äh... ich wollte es nur probieren... deswegen im vbox... und wollte ein bißchen hilfe dabei... aber wenn nicht möglich ist
<Scherenhaenden> dann ok...
<Scherenhaenden> bin immer sehr zu neurigig nach neugkeiten
<Mamarok> tja, da musst du halt entweder dort fragen, oder es selbst ausknobeln, in #kubuntu gibt es keinen Support dazu, das kommt erst nach dem Release
<Mamarok> ok, back to English, now :)
<Morydd> Would a very large image file cause the "browse" option when uploading something to the web to be very, very, very slow?
<el_diavoloXXX> Morydd: sounds like you are using windoze... :)
<el_diavoloXXX> Morydd: sounds like you are using windoze... :
<el_diavoloXXX> Morydd: you will need to give more detalis
<Morydd> what details would you like?
<el_diavoloXXX> are you using firefox, what version....
<el_diavoloXXX> what web page ?
<Morydd> Firefox 3.5.5, any web page. When I want to upload an image (for example a profile picture).
<boubbin> what is the soundKonverter in kde4 ?
<Morydd> If I go to the /home/sean/Images directory, it takes 2-3 minutes to display the directory contents.
<eltern> hey there
<el_diavoloXXX> Morydd: maybe it's not firefox related then...
<eltern> I've have a problem installing the package "edubuntu"...
<eltern> can anyone help me? I've kubuntu 9.10
<aaron___> Morydd: Have you tried just a simple reboot to see if that clears it up? If not, possibly run updates as well?  Or, have you installed any new software recently?
<Morydd> aaron___: this has been an ongoing problem.
<aaron___> eltern: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop-kde
<Morydd> so there have been reboots and updates.
<Morydd> I suspect it's because there'a s 95MB file in that dir.
<eltern> i am getting a "eltern ist not in the sudoers file" <-- sorry, totally noob. :P
<aaron___> eltern: That is interesting.  Is this a brand new install of kubuntu?
<eltern> yes...
<eltern> but i created a new admin-account via kde-interface...
<eltern> and checked admin-rights for that account
<aaron___> Morydd: I haven't ever seen that happen becuase of a large file, but anything's possible.  Just to eliminate or validate that as a possibility, can you try moving that file to another directory?
<eltern> aaron__: i don't have access to user managment neither...
<n_np> should we pwng the user management system again?
<n_np> no
<n_np> because if you want to play that game
<n_np> we will play the non disclosure game
<aaron___> eltern: did you remove the ORIGINAL user from the system?
<eltern> No.
<eltern> I just dischecked the admin-rights..
<eltern> reinstall? ;)
<Morydd> moving that file doesn't seem to have helped.
<Morydd> Oh well.
<aaron___> Ok. no, not yet. we may still be able to edit sudoers manually
<eltern> ok. :)
<eltern> learning by doing...
<aaron___> one moment
<aaron___> ok, open up a terminal. should say something like eltern@host etc. etc.
<eltern> (the strange thing is that I can install other packages like koffice ...)
<eltern> jup
<eltern> it's ope
<eltern> n
<aaron___> type su <old username>
<aaron___> then password
<eltern> ok, done
<eltern> jana@jana:/home/eltern$ now
<aaron___> sudo visudo
<aaron___> should bring up the sudoers file in vi
<aaron___> or nano. whichever is default
<eltern> # /etc/sudoers
<eltern> #
<eltern> # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<eltern> #
<eltern> # See the man page for details on how to write a sudoers file.
<eltern> #
<eltern> Defaults        env_reset
<eltern> # Host alias specification
<eltern> # User alias specification
<eltern> # Cmnd alias specification
<eltern> # User privilege specification
<eltern> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<aaron___> scroll all the way to the bottome
<eltern> # Uncomment to allow members of group sudo to not need a password
<aaron___> and past the last line
<eltern> # (Note that later entries override this, so you might need to move
<Vroomfondle> erm
<eltern> # it further down)
<Vroomfondle> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<eltern> # %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<eltern> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<eltern> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<eltern> right?
<eltern> ok, thanks.. :P
<aaron___> ok. ctrl and x out
<eltern> sorry!
<aaron___> not quite done
<aaron___> looks like when you add a user as admin it does not add them to correct group
<aaron___> now do
<aaron___> sudo useradd -G admin eltern
<eltern> now there are some options i can take..
<aaron___> such as?
<eltern> (e)dit sudoers file again, e(x)it without saving changes to sudoers file, (Q)uit and save changes to sudoers file (DANGER!)
<aaron___> x
<aaron___> we don't want to make any changes to the file
<eltern> useradd: user 'eltern' already exists
<aaron___> yes, my bad. do sudo usermod -a -G admin eltern
<eltern> said nothing, now?
<aaron___> exit
<aaron___> type exit
<eltern> ok?
<aaron___> should drop you to your eltern@host
<aaron___> and use a command with sudo
<eltern> like what?
<aaron___> just try sudo apt-get update
<eltern> yeah!
<eltern> loding now edubuntu. :)
<eltern> +a
<eltern> thanks aaron. :)
<aaron___> i will post a bug report for that as well
<aaron___> you're welcome
<eltern> where can i donate?`;)
<aaron___> haha, not really sure
<eltern> no paypal account? ;)
<aaron___> oh, I have one.  no need to donate though.  I'm just sitting at work doin nothing anyway, so in a round a bout way you already donated ;-)
<eltern> ok, to entertain you is my biggest wish. :)
<eltern> linux-noobs must be funny anyhow, eh?
<aaron___> nope. I was one myself.  Heck, still am in a way. Always something new to learn
<aaron___> actually, I just switched to KDE yesterday, so learning a lot
<aaron___> ran gnome for quite some time, fedora up until a month ago
<eltern> yeah, the computer is for my girlfriend's nieces (8 and 10) and edubuntu is like perfect and free ... so i just wanted to play the linux game myself...
<genii> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<eltern> KDE 4.3 is beautiful, tested it with version 3.x and it was ugly like hell...
<aaron___> yes, did not like kde 3
<aaron___> however. kde 4.3 is much more polished than gnome. all of the apps just "fit" together
<eltern> is there a nice multimedia player like vlc (for windows) for linux?
<ratatosk> Help Spread this link to every IRC-network | http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq2TBOHWFRc&feature=player_embedded
<genii> eltern: Yes...vlc :)
<eltern> ah, there is vlc for linux. :) great!
<eltern> can i install edubuntu and vlc parallely?
<eltern> or should i wait?
<aaron___> just add vlc after edubuntu-desktop-kde
<aaron___> so
<genii> ratatosk: Don't do that in here please
<aaron___> sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop-kde vlc
<eltern> ok, console is nice. :)
<ratatosk> genii: Ok, sorry I just had to, I won't do it again. I just had to. It's so awful.
<aaron___> most powerful tool available ;-)
<eltern> is there a faster way to open the terminal, like ctrl+t or anything?
<soee> do u know when the fullscrenn bug in vlc will be fixed ?
<aaron___> eltern: you could do an application launcher widget
<eltern> uh, which fullscreen bug?
<aaron___> i'm not aware of any shortcut keys
<eltern> we had one on windows while doing dual screen modus?
<tsimpson> eltern: you can set a shortcut from the menu editor, right click on the kmenu icon and choose "Menu Editor"
<tsimpson> or just install yakuake and have a terminal appear when you press F12
<eltern> done the shortcut.. :)
<ionut> can anyone help my with php?
<eltern> ok, played some edubuntu games and think they are great. :)
<eltern> bye bye
<ionut> ubuntu irc ?
<rork> ionut: #ubuntu
<jcook_> any use dansguardian here
<jcook_> anyone
<cragdor> Hi all, not sure if this is where to post this but can people with karmic, tell me if they have a file called Phonon-Xine.xine.conf? Apparently it holds the phonon config but i can't find it!
<cragdor> Should exist in ~/.config/kde.org/Phonon-Xine.xine.conf
<jcook_> I can find it
<jcook_> can not find it
<jcook_> sorry
<cragdor> Its strange acording to the phonon channel its needed for phonon to work so they suggest we might be storing it somewhere else or under a different name and they can't help untill i find it
<paul_____> i finally figured out why they call it a hard drive....... cause sometimes you have to use a hammer to fix it..........
<ionut> can anyone help me with php?
<Kolia_> wtf?
<diablo_> Hi everyone. What tool do you use on kubuntu to partition medias ?
<apparle> I want to use sun jdk with netbeans how to do it
<apparle> !jdk
<diablo_> apparle: install sun-java-jdk ...
<apparle> diablo_: when i try to install the package netbeans... openjdk is a dependency
<diablo_> apparle: and what is the problem ?
<apparle> diablo_: I don't want to install openjdk
<diablo_> ah, you want to use netbeans with sun jdk
<ionut> apparle: if u want to use net beans u need a version of JRE and the jdk installed
<apparle> ionut: so if I have sun jdk and sun jre installed then netbeans wouldn't require openjdk?
<ionut> yes
<ionut> apparle:  it will not require it anymoe
<ionut> apparle:  if it does just specify where u have installed jre with --javahome
<Philo> I've just finished installing Kubuntu and need to activate a video driver to install, Where can I find the application to do so?
<apparle> Philo open the kmenu and type hardware drivers
<Philo> Okay, did it.
<Philo> There we go, thanks.
<jimmy51_> i have three super irritating problems.  i'm running kubuntu 9.10 + updates.  A) Copy and Paste seems to work intermittantly and is very annoying.  Some apps work most of the time and sometimes not.  Some apps never work.
<jimmy51_> B) clicking an item in the taskbar doesn't have consistent behavior.  sometimes it will minimize/maximize the app, sometimes it does nothing.
<jimmy51_> C)  halfway through attempting to burn any CD, i get an error.  sometimes it says it doesn't have permissions to open the device.  sometimes it says unkown error.
<jimmy51_> do any of these sound familiar to anyone in here?
<jana_> hey there!
<jana_> How can i change my computer name after i've installed kubuntu?
<jana_> Version 9.10
<PeterFA> I'm so happy with the new version of Ubuntu.
<PeterFA> It's so much better than the predecessors.
<jana_> Do you use ubuntu or kubuntu, PeterFA?
<PeterFA> jana_, Kubuntu.
<jana_> Me too. :)
<jana_> can anybody help me?
<apparle> jana_: do you want to change the hostname
<jana_> Yeah, hostname, computername ... what you see when you click on the startmenu "user name" an "computername"
<sysop> hi guys
<apparle> jana_: I don't know if this works or not..... found it by google http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/07/how-to-change-the-hostname-of-a-linux-system/
<apparle> Guest65636: hi
<Guest65636> I am trying to install kbuntu 9.10 on a emac with 1 gig ram. and the installer seems to hang right at the begining.
<sysop2> is there a command line way to install kubuntu on powerpc?
<sysop2> I thought it was a problem with the disk so I setup one big partition and 1 swap patition there is nothing else on the hard drive.
<sysop2> and it still hangs.
<jana_> no ... didn't work
<sysop2> is there a command line way to install kubuntu on powerpc?
<slix_> 70% of the time, when I boot into Kubuntu from grub, I either just get a flashing underscore right after grub (never goes away) or the kubuntu loading screen freezes..
<slix_> It's getting a bit annoying having to restart 4/5 times when booting up.
<soee> slix_: kubuntu 10.04 alpha ?
<slix_> No.. /me checks version.
<slix_> Is there a command for that?
<slix_> I'm not using the alpha though.
<sysop2> is there a command line way to install kubuntu from the live cd?
<slix_> Running Ubuntu 9.10 according to cat /etc/issue
<sysop2> will I have to use the alternate install cd?
<slix_> Should I reinstall? I would be fine with that.
<sysop2> is anyone going to answer me?
<slix_> sysop2, sorry. I'm new to ubuntu and don't know. However, http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html#wait
<miglo> does someone know whether kaffeine is able to play matroska files with h264 content?
<slix_> Reasking: I'm having an issue with Kubuntu during bootup. I select Ubuntu from the grub menu, but afterwards I have issues. About 70% of the time, I either just get a blinking underscore (forever) or the Kubuntu loading screen shows but it freezes partway through.
<slix_> The same issue occurred on the liveCD.
<slix_> The rest of the 30%, I get through to Kubuntu fine (as I am now). I do have some probably unrelated issues involving Wine.
<slix_> I am using Ubuntu version 9.10.
<miglo> slix_ : have you already checked the system logs?
<slix_> No. How do I access those? (I'm new to Ubuntu)
<miglo> start a shell (xterm, mlterm, konsole, ...) and execute 'dmesg | less' and scroll through the messages
<miglo> maybe one of those will point you to the problem
<slix_> How can I differentiate between different sessions? (After all, the error did not occur on this session)
<slix_> If this only shows the most recent boot-up, then it won't be of much help in determining what went wrong. :(
<miglo> you are right, than please try to have a look on /var/log/messages
<miglo> e.g. 'less /var/log/messages'
<slix_> Alright, thanks. Looking through.
<slix_> Is there a way to scroll to the bottom quickly?
<miglo> shift + <
<slix_> (That's top? I used shift + >) Thanks!
<slix_> I'm going to reboot and mark down the time that I boot later so I can make sense of these timestamps.
<miglo> slix_ : you can write your own messages into this messages file if you want - use 'logger "my own message"'
<miglo> slix_ : or ... logger "rebooting now :)"
<miglo> bye
<erqzor___> i'm looking for a way to synchronize a directory with my nas under opensolaris (wanna update from my local machine to the nas)
<erqzor___> test rsync and unison, but rsync is a bit too slow :'(
<noaXess> hello.. can anybody look at this shot.. http://imagebin.ca/view/X2qzntU9.html this happends if i logout from kde.. or if i suspend and resume my notebook....
<noaXess> i need to restart to get it fixed..
<joshjtl> hi folks, can i add a repo just for koffice-kde4 ppa instead of for the entire: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main ?
<joshjtl> hi folks, can i add a repo just for koffice-kde4 ppa instead of for the entire: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main ?
<lbkxbx> Hey, does anyone know how to use the nouveau driver from the repo in karmic? Can't get it to load.
<BenPA> hi ... if you have auto signon and have just installed kubuntu .... how do you get to it if don't have a signon screen to choose between ubuntu and kubuntu
<tsimpson> BenPA: short answer is you can't
<lbkxbx> BenPA: if you installed both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop one 1 install, then you can just log out, and choose ubuntu session. The auto-login is just for the initial login :)
<BenPA> lbkxbx: it is auto login ... can I make change by going into user profile and changing back to non auto login and choosing the option then?
<BenPA> tsimpaon: it is auto login ... can I make change by going into user profile and changing back to non auto login and choosing the option then?
<tsimpson> you can
<Fanfare> BenPA: systemsettings > advanced > loginmanager
<BenPA> tsimpaon: ty
<BenPA> can anyone tell me how I can correct the kdesudo "error" when I first startup Kubuntu 9.10 ... should I just uninstall it?
<hengha> hi, I did normal aptitude full-upgrade on my karmic and reboot, after login, my screen is completely black, can NOT see any of the icon,window, whatsoever. now I have to login via gdm to work under gnome, any idea ? I am on Nvidia GT9600 and with it lastest 190.53 driver
<hengha> I did not tweak the kubuntu , just use the by-default setting
<Fanfare> hengha: do u have a mouse on ur blank screen?
<hengha> Fanfare: yes
<hengha> X seems fine, just could NOT see anything
<dtchen> probably kwin compositing
<Fanfare>  hengha: press <alt>+<f2> and start plasma-desktop
<hengha> I can still get error pop up msg window after login on the back screen
<hengha> dtchen: ya, I spot someone mentioned that I need to edit some file under .kde ?
<hengha> Fanfare: oops, how can I start plasma-desktop ?
<hengha> plasma-desktop is a cmd ?
<Fanfare> once plasma-desktop started goto systemsettings > advanced > autostart and check/add to automatically start plasma-desktop
<hengha> Fanfare: how can I start plasma-desktop ?
<Fanfare> hengha: plasma-desktop is the command to start plasma
<hengha> gotcha, trying, sorry have to quit , rebooting
#kubuntu 2009-12-18
<lordganesh> is clould computing available in kubuntu
 * Scunizi thinks clould sounds like a Scottish word
<lee___> just installed "kubuntu" for the first time, great work!
<lee___> just wanted to say thanks
<lee___> asl?
<hengha> Fanfare: hi, could u please tell me where to add plasma-desktop again ? thanks, I am in the system-setting
<Fanfare> hengha: systemsettings > advanced > autostart
<hengha> Fanfare: gotcha, then add program " plasma-desktop" right ?
<hengha> the thing is I could not located this cmd in the box
<Fanfare> hengha: right
<Fanfare> did u run it with <alt>+<f2>?
<Fanfare> or in a console?
<hengha> alt+f2
<hengha> then plasma-desktop , enter, nothing up
<Fanfare> and ur desktop appeared?
<Fanfare> or still blackß
<hengha> nope
<hengha> still black
<Fanfare> hm, looks like u dont have plasma-desktop installed then!!!
<hengha> aptitude search showed me that it is in kdebase-workspace-bin package
<Fanfare> sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop ... 9.10 right?
<hengha> ya, let me try
<hengha> oops, installing...
<Fanfare> :-)
<hengha> ;-)
<hengha> seems like this black screen, super clean desktop
<hengha> kill my x and restart it
<hengha> brb
<Fanfare> :-) so u like it more than bloated plasma desktop?
<Fanfare> no need to kill...
<Fanfare> simply start plasma-desktop
<sithlord48> hey all whats good on the irc today ?
<slix> I have a problem with Kubuntu. About 70% of the time, I am unable to boot into it. I get a blinking underscore usually. Sometimes the kubuntu loading bar freezes. I checked my logs; there is no logs from the blinking underscore moments.
<sithlord48> do you use a custom video driver?
<slix> I use the one that the Hardware Drivers program provided. This issue also happened before I installed the driver, and when I used the LiveCD.
<sithlord48> what kind of video card is it ?
<slix> An Nividia 260GTX I believe.
<hengha> Fanfare: all set, desktop comes back, thanks for your help :D
<Fanfare> np
<slix> Would a reinstall help? I don't have any data on here..
<slix> Then again, the livecd failed too..
<slix> I didn't verify the hash and whether the CD was correct. Could that be causing the problem?
<sithlord48> that could...
<sithlord48> check boot that disk and run the on disk varification
<slix> I remember trying that. I got the same blinking underscore. :P
<sithlord48> then i would start w/ a new iso.. check the md5 before you burn the cd
<slix> Alright.
<sithlord48> then again after..
 * slix looks up how to do that.
<sithlord48> that is the cd...
<sithlord48> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106270.0 more info
<slix> Alright, thanks.
<sithlord48> np
<slix> I'm gonna try out the gnome desktop first. I've only tried KDE.
<sithlord48> while your checking out desktops there is also xfce  and lxde to play with
<sithlord48> and i am sure more...
<slix> Any major differences?
<sithlord48> they all have there different takes on the desktop ..
<AlexanderSupertr> hey guys
<sithlord48> xfce is kinda a scaled down gnome.. , and lxde is another light desktop kinda set up more like kde, there are a bunch more but idk if there in the repos
<slix_> Oh wow.
<slix_> That is..
<slix_> I'm on Gnome.. And.. it's going to be really difficult to choose between kde and gnome..
<slix_> That.. that is.. not an easy choice.
<slix_> Sorry kubuntu folks! I think I like Gnome better. :D
<slix> D'oh!
<slix> System froze when I tried to burn a disk.
<slix> Md5sum of the .iso became incorrect after restart :(
<lazydragoon> someone know what is the kkubuntu irc program name ?
<wotan> quassel
<jamie> How can I switch to the vesa driver?
<jamie> Basically, I need to be able to switch to the generic driver because of a program bug and switch back afterwards. Is there a simple way of switching back and forth between them?
<phant0m> anyone know where i might find an openssl install guide pls
<tsimpson> phant0m: openssl is pre-installed
<phant0m> ok thanks
<phant0m> ok thats the same problem i had before when installing openvpn configure: error: OpenSSL Crypto headers not found.
<RobbieThe1st>  Question: I have a laptop with a ATI 7500 mobile GPU. glxinfo says that direct rendering:yes, but the server glx vendor is SGI. Do I have the open-source Radeon driver running?
<phant0m> tsimpson: can you help me with the error ive stated above pls??
<RobbieThe1st> phant0m, what was your error?
<rejohn>      GLOBAL KUBUNTU MEETING VIA VOIP:   SUNDAY DECEMBER 20 8P-11P UTC.   At the BerkelyTIP Global All Free SW HW & Culture meeting.  Watch any of 8 talk videos:  http://sites.google.com/site/berkeleytip/talk-videos .  Join the mailing list & say 'hi', & what talks you're interested in:  http://groups.google.com/group/BerkTIPGlobal   VOIP CONNECTION INFO:  http://sites.google.com/site/berkeleytip/remote-attendance  IRC: #berkeleyt
<tsimpson> rejohn: please do not spam here
<phant0m> the error is above your q
<tsimpson> phant0m: you need the headers, which are in libssl-dev
<phant0m> sorry im quite the noob and need a little more direction if you will pls
<Kage_Jittai> RobbieThe1st: yes you do
<tsimpson> phant0m: just install that package
<phant0m> right ok ty
<RobbieThe1st> Kage_Jittai, Thanks
<rejohn> tsimpson: PLEASE do not call a community announcement spam.  Thank you.
<tsimpson> rejohn: it's not official, it's nothing to do with kubuntu, unless it's also Ubuntu and KDE (the other channels you spammed) and it's spam
<phant0m> brb
<rejohn> tsimpson: it IS an official meeting, IS about KUBUNTU, IS about KDE, and IS NOT SPAM.  PLEASE educate youself on what SPAM IS, and IS_NOT_:  Spam is: commercial, & irrelevant.  The BTIP announcement is neither commercial, & is HIGHLY RELEVANT to listeners in this channel.
<tsimpson> it is not, now stop
<tsimpson> spam == unsolicited messages, usually advertising something
<rejohn> tsimpson: PLEASE stop saying untrue things. That announcement IS NOT SPAM.  PLEASE STOP BEING DISRESPECTFUL & ABUSIVE BY MISREPRESENTING the truth.
<rejohn> tsimpson: spam is NOT merely "UNSOLICITED".  PLEASE EDUCATE YOURSELF & STOP THAT ABUSE OF THE KUBUNTU COMMUNITY.
<BlueX> anyone know how fix grub 2 problems with win 7?
<RobbieThe1st> I have a bit of a problem: When running Metacity or Kwin, my screen looks like this - http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/6756/kwinfromcompiz1.png If I run Compiz, everything looks as it should.
<RobbieThe1st> Also, despite having the Radeon driver running, and direct rendering enabled, Compiz won't go into Direct Rendering mode. It apparently can't find "texture_from_pixmap".
<goppp> hi
<goppp> hi how come I don't see anything with wubi installed in c::\ubuntu\disks\boot\grub
<RobbieThe1st> um... what>
<RobbieThe1st> goppp, what do you mean?
<goppp> I mean that folder is empty
<goppp> it has no files or config files or nothing
<goppp> and i did 9.10 wubi install
<RobbieThe1st> Will it boot?
<Ms_Hutch> how do i set my keyboard's volume media wheel to amarok?  The volume wheel works for the system volume and internet volume... but amarok is not affected????  I have a Logitech G15 and running Kubuntu 9.10 with KDE 4.3.2 and Amarok 2.2.0
<zubin71> hello, id like some help
<zubin71> im currently working on 9.10 ubuntu... and as u know it comes with gnome by default
<zubin71> i just installed KDE on it.
<zubin71> my gnome desk env. detect and connects to the WEP network here
<zubin71> but KDE does not
<zubin71> please help
<JontheEchidna> If all else fails, you can press alt+f2 and run "nm-applet" which will start GNOME's applet
<BenPA> can anyone tell me how I can correct the kdesudo "error" when I first startup Kubuntu 9.10 ... should I just uninstall it?
<zubin71> oh! maybe i`ll try that... :-)
<zubin71> JontheEchidna : thankx a load! :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<zubin71> JontheEchidna : i`ll be back to bother you if it dsnt work(hehe... kidding... ;-) )
<zubin71> JontheEchidna : bye.... :-)
<JontheEchidna> BenPA: the best way to prevent that error is to make sure any applications that asked you for your password have quit before you shut down
<JontheEchidna> uninstalling it is a bad idea since several apps need it to work, since they need your password
<jamie> How can I load the vesa driver?
<BenPA> jontheechidna :  no matter what I do it auto kicks in when I startup everytime
<JontheEchidna> BenPA: try "killall kdesudo" before you shut down next. It may be that a kdesudo process is lingering before shutdown
<JontheEchidna> then it is saved as part of the session and pops back up when the session is restored on login
<zubin71> hello. i have set <ctrl><alt><direction-key> to move about on my desktop wall in the settings on compiz manager. however, there is no response on trying that out. any ideas?
<Guest74986> i'm trying to give rw permissions to my vfat external HD, but i can't seem to view it in fstab
<Guest74986> any suggestions please?
<Guest74986> I'm fairly new, so I might just be missing something obvious...
<cmojallali> Hello
<chriscreasy> i just switched to kde, and for some reason i can not move my widgets on the panel..
<Kadaj> if the widgets are unlocked you should have a weird icon thing to the right of the panel, click that and then some other bar will appear and you can move everything
<tsimpson> it's a cashew btw
<chriscreasy> yeah they're unlocked, i do go the the panel settings and i get the move mouse cursor and when i move it, it just goes back to the lefthand side
<Kadaj> oh you have to add a spacer I think
<chriscreasy> oh
<chriscreasy> sweet
<chriscreasy> thanks
<Philo> I'm trying to uninstall\install Wine but end up getting an error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Philo> wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed
<Philo>  E: Broken packages
<Philo> Any idea what the issue could be?
<cmojallali> does anyone run ubuntu on a 5,3 MacBook Pro?
<cmojallali> I can't get my sound to work
<cmojallali> no one?
<josh_> hi
<geekback> hey
<josh_> can u help me out
<geekback> sure whats up
<josh_> thankz im kinda new to linux k um when i plug in a usb it says
<josh_> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<josh_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<josh_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<josh_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<FloodBotK2> josh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josh_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<cmojallali> can anyone help me wih my sound issue
<geekback> is it a mem card od a pendrive?
<geekback> cmojallali dont ask to ask just ask
<Guest28570> can i edit access permissions to a mounted vfat drive?
<genii> josh_: FloodBotK2 is a bot
<josh_> im having error mounting usb
<genii> josh_: Please use the http://paste.ubuntu.com website recommended by the bot to paste the output it gives you when mounting is tried
<genii> (and then to tell us the URL so we can view it)
<josh_> ok
<cmojallali> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday on my new laptop, im using a MacBook Pro 5,3 Unibody and I've tried doing what this website says: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-3/Karmic#Sound but it didn't work
<cmojallali> I'm getting no sound at all. Maybe it's because i didnt run that as a script i just entered it into the terminal one line at a time
<cmojallali> no one?
<josh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343718/
<josh_> thats url
<genii> josh_: Hm, sparse. What filesystem is on the drive, or is it formatted at all yet?
<josh_> its formatted
<genii> josh_: As... ntfs,vfat,hfs,ext...other...?
<josh_> um i think FAT32 or FAT
<genii> josh_: Please pastebin result of command in Konsole of:  sudo fdisk -l
<genii> josh_: When it asks for password, use the one you normally use to login with
<josh_> ok i did that
<genii> josh_: And the line which contains somewhere in it "sdb1" says ... ?
<josh_> start is 1 end is 1021 blocks 3924693 id b system w95 FAT32
<genii> josh_: OK. So I would recommend: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 && sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,users /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<genii> josh_: Then see if file browser shows anything inside /media/sdb1 directory
<josh_> um do i copy and past?
<genii> josh_: Sure, everything on the one line after the :
<josh_> o sweet that worked.....ok do i have to do that every time i plug in a divice?
<genii> josh_: Well, there is a way to make an entry in the /etc/fstab file for this. But if the drive is removable, then "sdb1" won't always be the same drive, etc. so if you go this way recommend to use UUID of the drive in there
<josh_> ok
<genii> josh_: If you tell the result of: sudo blkid /dev/sdb1                           then I can tell you the steps to add this if you like
<josh_> um ok shure
<josh_> sorry im kinda new to linux and it says nothing
<genii> Hm. It's conceivable it has no UUID ( but unlikely)
<Guest54271> i'm new, does anyone know command line to give all users/groups access to a mounted drive?
<josh_> is that bad?  also i cant unmount it and when i take i out the icon stays
<genii> josh_: No UUID means can't make an /etc/fstab entry which will always use the same options on the correct disk partition, sorry
<crashdata> Guest54271, usermod +G cdrom (user)
<josh_> oh i see
<crashdata> Guest54271, or you can edit /etc/group
<genii> josh_: As for unmount, etc: When we manually mounted, to properly un-mount, should do like (in this particular case): sudo sync && sudo umount /media/sdb1 && sudo eject /dev/sdb
<Guest54271> crashdata, the name of my HD is /dev/sdb1, so would the command be sudo usermod +G /dev/sdb1?
<crashdata> Guest54271, usermod +G cdrom user
<crashdata> the group is called cdrom
<crashdata> just add ur user to that group he should have access to the cdrom
<crashdata> make sure its cap G
<crashdata> after adding that user to the group
<crashdata> u have to exit x
<genii> crashdata: Incidentally - if you omit the -a (APPEND) to that command, the ONLY group that user will belong to is "cdrom"
<Guest54271> i get usermod: no flags given
<crashdata> sorry -G
<crashdata> usermod -G groupname user
<genii> Guest54271: I would not recommend to follow crashdata's advice in this instance
<Guest54271> genii: what would you recommend?
<genii> Guest54271: eg: the command they give will remove "user" from all groups and make "cdrom" the only group they belong to. As well they omitted the "sudo" which would be neccesary for it to actually work. Additionally, we don't know if your /dev/sdb1 requires someone to be in the cdrom group to be accessible, especially as it might be a hard drive.
<crashdata> genii,  no ur not getting it, its Cap G
<crashdata> meaning ur adding another gorup
<crashdata> not -g
<crashdata> -g means initial group
<genii> Guest54271: I would recommend to alter the mount options so that regular users can use it
<crashdata> capital G means add that user to another group
<crashdata> Guest54271, just do sudo -G cdrom user
<genii> crashdata: From usermod manpage: a, --append    Add the user to the supplemental group(s). Use only with -G option.
<crashdata> http://www.computerhope.com/unix/usermod.htm
<crashdata> read it
<Guest54271> it is an external HD and not a CDROM drive, does this make a difference in the command
<crashdata> yes
<genii>     A list of supplementary groups which the user is also a member of. Each group is separated from the next by a comma, with no intervening whitespace. The groups are subject to the same restrictions as the group given with the -g option. If the user is currently a member of a group which is not listed, the user will be removed from the group. This behaviour can be changed via -a option, which appends user to the current supplementary group list. . ...
<genii>  Note that this means: Unless with -a, unless all other groups the user already currently belongs to get listed along with the one you wish to add them too, THEY WILL END UP BELONGING SOLELY TO THE ONE YOU NAMED
<genii> ( excerpt for -G option  )
<Guest54271> does that mean it's not possible to simply add read/write permissions, without removing/affecting my other settings?
<crashdata> Guest54271, just do chown /dev/drive user
<genii> Guest54271: If I hadn't needed to be in bed to sleep an hour ago I would help you more on this problem. at this time I'm trying to limit what damage could be caused by making your username only belong to one group.
<crashdata> genii, well i guess i've added my user before the way i gave it
<crashdata> and i never had any complication
<crashdata> i guess when i made myself a member of an admin group...which on this case wheel
<balaji> which is the boot configuration file in Kubuntu 9.10?
<hey_boy> I want to change the boot delay. Where do I do it?
<genii> For educational purposes: http://pastebin.ca/1719175
<r4v3nsw0rd> I have a hp compaq tc4200, and I just got an external battery for my computer. How do I get kubuntu to detect it?  it isn't showing up in power management
<MendoCino> vesszen a #criticalmass
<MendoCino> Happy Hanucah Brothers
<MendoCino> Sziasztok dicsoseges testvereim
<MendoCinoVezyr> Let's talking about the foods from penguinz' meat
<MendoCinoVezyr> Felck brotha Ola
<e66> Hi, room, How do I set a shortcut for KDE menu? I want to set "Super L" or "Super R" for  KDE Menu??
<Mamarok> e66: check the systemsettings -> keyboard & mouse for the shortcuts
<Mamarok> e66: you do know that you can also start apps with Alt+F2 and type the name
<Mamarok> even approximative names and descriptions should work
<michaeljwjr> Hello
<hanzz_> make
<hanzz_> sry
<michaeljwjr> hey hanzz,I downloaded my driver, extrated the tar... how do I install the driver now?
<e66> Mamarok: yes, I know Alt+F2. And I always use it. But I saw some people mapped Super L to KDE Menu. So I thought I'd do It. :D
<shiran> i have a problem with my firefox. it doesn't save my tabs nor settings when i quit , even if i click on save. can anyone help with this?
<michaeljwjr> shiran: Did you check the right box in teh options?
<shiran> what box?
<re1n7> 'do not ask next time' etc .. ?
<shiran> it doesn't even save what i change in the edit > Preferences
<shiran> and yes i checked it and it doesn't remember anything
<michaeljwjr> Edit - Preferences - Main - When Firefox Starts -
<michaeljwjr> Did you change it to say 'Show my tabs from last time'?
<shiran> like i said, it doesnt even remember the preferences change
<michaeljwjr> Do you click close?
<shiran> what close?
<michaeljwjr> down bottom right of the menu
<michaeljwjr> there is a Close Button
<michaeljwjr> Can anyone tell me how to install a driver I've extracted into a directory.
<michaeljwjr> I'm still not getting the hang of that.
<Mamarok> michaeljwjr: what driver?
<michaeljwjr> i figured it out thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> michaeljwjr: since driver come in different shapes :)
<r4v3nsw0rd> I have a hp compaq tc4200, and I just got an external battery for my computer. How do I get kubuntu to detect it?  it isn't showing up in power management
<bbm4n> hello can i ask a question about openoffice spreadsheet?
<bbm4n> anyone?
<ghostcube> bbm4n: isnt there a openoffice channel
<ghostcube> ?
<ghostcube> #openoffice.org
<bbm4n> thanx
<GhostXtreme> I am getting a complete ubuntu hang with num and cap lock key flashing .. It happends randomly ... I have ATOM 330 Ubuntu 9.10 machine ... Any ideas  ?
<GhostXtreme> i have press power button to get it out
<kriss3d> Is there a program for ubuntu like demontools ? a program to mount an ISO file into a virtual cddrive or somthing ?
<hanzz_> kriss3d: http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg28t07.htm
<hanzz_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821717
<kriss3d> hanzz_:  thanks
<roi> hola...
<roi> alguien me ayuda¿?
<Benkinooby> hi got a small request... i want to find out about remote desktop, so i shared my desktop with krfb
<Benkinooby> is some1 willing to try to connect to my pc?
<Benkinooby> just want to find out if everything is configured correctly
<cheeko> is ther any linux alternatives for teracopy which increases the speed of copy in windows
<penta> hi anyone alive?
<cheeko> penta: i am
<Vroomfondle> I've been dead for three weeks
<penta> hi cheeko, did you use somewhen xdmcp?
<cheeko> i just yup
<penta> ok, if you knows, how I can avoid session termination if my local station comes hibernate
<Vroomfondle> penta: You can't. The XDMCP session will be terminated automatically.
<Vroomfondle> an alternative is to use VNC/FreeNX instead
<Vroomfondle> or buy yourself a copy of SunRay Server and a SunRay ;)
<penta> Vroomfondle: sunray its comes from soalris
<penta> hm, quite sad about xdmcp
<Vroomfondle> yes, but works on Linux too.
<penta> Vroomfondle and if I did connection kust by Xorg-server it anyway would be terminater if I disconnect?
<penta> Just*
<Vroomfondle> as far as I know, yes
<Vroomfondle> penta: maybe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xmove  ?
<Vroomfondle> I've not used it myself.
<Vroomfondle> penta: oooh http://code.google.com/p/partiwm/wiki/xpra
<Vroomfondle> that looks like it'll do what you want
<JuJuBee_> Morning all....  I just upgraded to Karmic yesterday and am having some troubles with sound...  I fired up Juk and it was playing music for a while then the sound just died out...
<JuJuBee_> If I quit Juk and restart it, the sound will come back
<Zy> side mouse button works in FF and rekonq but not in konq or dolphin
<Zy> how do i get it working? thanks
<JuJuBee_> Any help on sound? I narrowed it down... If I fast forward through a song to almost the end, the next song no sound, if I do same again next sond has sound... every other song plays fine
<Kadaj> JuJuBee_ does it do that with every media player?
<sena> JuJuBee_: yeah it sounds more like a player problem
<soee> hi
<JuJuBee_> Kadaj: not sure.  I can't even get Banshee to play any songs now... just get x next to each one I try to play
<JuJuBee_> This all started after upgrading to karmic
<Kadaj> the media player you are using probably got an upgrade when you upgraded to karmic and it has some bug which is causing your error
<Kadaj> thats my best guess anyways
<syrius> I have problem with webcam kubuntu 9.10 ekiga 3.2.6 http://pastebin.ca/raw/1719295
<JuJuBee_> What other media player should I try...  It seems strange that banshee will not play any files now...
<Kadaj> I use amarok and it works well
<JuJuBee_> with karmic?
<Kadaj> yeah
<JuJuBee_> Amarok won't play either...
<JuJuBee_> in fact amarok won't even load now...
<JuJuBee_> amarok: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libamaroklib.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZTIN6TagLib3ASF4FileE
<JuJuBee_> I had a feeling that upgrading to karmic would cause me nightmares.
<JuJuBee_> I can't boot the 2.6.31 kernel as it makes my mouse keep darting to the upper left corner and it becomes useless...
<sena> JuJuBee_: have u restarted after the upgrade
<sena> JuJuBee_: or do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade then restart and see what is going on
<JuJuBee_> yes to both
<robsi> hi all. does the knetworkmanager provide a wizard for setting up mobile broadband connections (linke in ubuntu)?
<sena> JuJuBee_: see if libamaroklib.so.1 library exists sudo ls -la /usr/lib/ | grep libamaroklib
<JuJuBee_> yes, it seems to be a link to libamaroklib.so.1.0.0
<JuJuBee_> I wonder if I should just do a clean install of karmic
<sena> JuJuBee_: clean install noramlly soves problems when the os resolves correctly your hardware everything is fine
<sena> JuJuBee_: do you get the same error from amarok
<JuJuBee_> sena: what error?  I cannot load amarok
<sena> you said it gives you this error amarok: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libamaroklib.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZTIN6TagLib3ASF4FileE
<JuJuBee_> yes
<sena> and now it does not load at all?
<JuJuBee_> that is correct
<JuJuBee_> since the upgrade
<sena> ok type amarok in your konsole (terminal) and it should write the errors that cause this
<JuJuBee_> that is how I got the error I posted
<JuJuBee_> that was the only messgae
<JuJuBee_> *message
<JuJuBee_> On another note, will I see any significant diffs if  I use 64bit vs. 32 bit?  I have core 2 duo 2.54 with 6G RAM dual 320G 7200RPM drives
<sena> JuJuBee_: if you use 32 bit os it will use only 3GB of your RAM
<JuJuBee_> I see.  So I should use the 64bit version.
<JuJuBee_> Specially since I use virtualbox for a windows app I need
<JuJuBee_> Well, I think I will download the Karmic 64BIT CD and reinstall.
<JuJuBee_> Just such a pita to reinstall all software and configure everything every 6 months or so...
<JuJuBee_> Where can I get the md5 for the iso I am downloading so I can check it after download?
<sena-> JuJuBee_: that is why I use the ltd (long term support distributions) i am using hardy 8.04 ltd now
<sena-> JuJuBee_: and I test the new ones in VirtulaBox out of curiosity
<hyper_ch> hmmm, in kde 4.3.4 I sometimes lose my wifi connection with the network-manager-plasma-widget... and then it won't reconnect at all. How can I restart those network services completely? I tried to turn wifi of and back on with the plasma widget, but that didn't help. It didn't even try to reconnect anymore. The only thing I can do is reboot the computer
<JuJuBee_> sena : so you are still using 8.04.... do you get updates like the most recent version of amarok etc... or are you stuck with versions for 8.04?
<Vroomfondle> 8.04 only gets security updates and bugfixes
<df___> hello
<JuJuBee_> hyper_ch: I prefer to use wicd instead of network manager.  I have good luck with it.
<sena-> Vroomfondle: exactly
<JuJuBee_> Vroomfondle: thanks.
<df___> #rus_israel
<hyper_ch> JuJuBee_: the problem is that I need concurrent wifi and ethernet on two different networks
<hyper_ch> JuJuBee_: and wicd can't do that (yet) :(
<df___> join #rusisrael
<sena-> JuJuBee_: but everything works like a charm, recently i installed firefox 3.5.6 with lastest flash plaey 10 64 bit
<hyper_ch> JuJuBee_: but you're right, wicd is generally better than the network manager
<JuJuBee_> Ah, you are correct
<erqzor__> my sound stops, whithout a notice, i reboot my system and he didn't come back
<erqzor__> but amarok is working great by example
<erqzor__> only sound into movie files
<hyper_ch> erqzor__: if you want newer amarok (meaning you're not on karmic) then have a look at the Neon project
<simo_> hello every body
<simo_> how can i configure th ependrive ???????????
<erqzor__> lol i'm on karmic
<simo_> the pendrive
<erqzor__> i hav sound into amarok but not into vlc by example
<shadeslayer> shadowhywind: what pendrive/
<robsi> hi all. does the knetworkmanager provide a wizard for setting up mobile broadband connections (like in ubuntu)? (sorry for reposting)
<shadeslayer> robsi: i dont think so... knetwork manager is still beta and lacks alot of functionality
<shadeslayer> robsi: i would suggest you stick to gnomes network manager
<robsi> shadeslayer: i see. thanks!
<shadeslayer> robsi: no problem
<simo_> hello world !!
<Vroomfondle> o/
<motown> good evening, for the first time plasma is crashed http://pastebin.org/66394 :(
<simo_> helooooooooooooooo
<^Lightning^> Can anyone help me with wifi problems?
<genii> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<simo_> how cai i read my pendrive
<simo_> ??
<shadeslayer> simo_: plug it in,it should show up in dolphin
<simo_> no it is not working
<shadeslayer> simo_: whats the problem?
<simo_> there is any command for read it ?
<shadeslayer> simo_: for reading it no... for mounting it yes
<simo_> hmm
<simo_> for mountong it wich is ?
<shadeslayer> simo_: first type : sudo fdisk -l : to determine which drive you want to mount... for pendrives its usually /dev/sdb,check the size to make sure
<simo_> then ?
<shadeslayer> simo_: then : sudo mkdir /media/pendrive;sudo mount /dev/sdX /media/pendrive
<shadeslayer> where X is the letter  like b,c,etc
<shadeslayer> simo_: then simply go to /media/pendrive and browse your pendrive
<simo_> sudo mkdir /media/pendrive to creat a directory?
<simo_> but why ?
<shadeslayer> simo_: yepp
<shadeslayer> simo_: so that you can mount it
<simo_> ahmm ok thanks
<simo_> i found other commands mount -t vfat /dev/sda /media
<simo_> vfat because has a fat32's type
<shadeslayer> simo_: of course.. but theyre not required,all that is autodetected
<simo_> YES
<genii> simo_: In that command you found, it uses just the directory of "/media"   which is not good. It should be some subdirectory of /media to mount it in
<simo_> in the first time whene i had install the system, that was autodetected. but know i find a probleme to mount it
<simo_> eazy
<Benkinooby> hi there, what vnc servers are u using? krfb takes all the cpu resources once it is in action
<simo_> hello
<simo_> the sound dont work in my internet
<simo_> to watch widos
<simo_> vedios
<shadeslayer>  simo_ did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<simo_> yes
<simo_> i installed it
<simo_> but there is not now
<simo_> it removed
<simo_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<simo_> [sudo] password for simo:
<simo_> Reading package lists... Done
<simo_> Building dependency tree
<simo_> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBotK2> simo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simo_> kubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<simo_> what is this ?? Flood
<shadeslayer> simo_: ok and can you hear sound in normal apps?
<shadeslayer> simo_: and what browser are you using?
<Y0Y0> simo_ multiple lines of text
<simo_> i can hear the sound now
<shadeslayer> simo_: ok cool :)
<shadeslayer> simo_: anything else we can help you with?
<simo_> no im sorry, i wanna said i cant hear the sound
<simo_> o my Good my english is bad
<simo_> :)
<shadeslayer> simo_: ah.. what browser?
<simo_> browser?
<simo_> what's this ?
<shadeslayer> simo_: you mean you have no sound in general?
<simo_> yes
<shadeslayer> simo_: ok press alt+F2 and type : kmix
<shadeslayer> simo_: is there a window open? set all the bars to high in this window
<simo_> yes it's oppned a box text
<simo_> i wrote kmix
<simo_> i cheak it
<Gintulis> why konversation 1.2 used cpu core 90%? (kde 4.4b1)
<shadeslayer> simo_: press enter and there should be a sound icon in the taskbar... click on it and click mixer
<simo_> i did it
<shadeslayer> simo_: ok close the window and try to play somthing
<shadeslayer> or type speaker-test in a konsole
<erqzor__> my speaker test doesnt work
<erqzor__> anymore too :]
<erqzor__> xD
<shadeslayer> erqzor__: ?
<erqzor__> sound has stopped suddenly and never come back (after a reboot too)
<simo_> no results
<simo_> i can't hear
<shadeslayer> simo_: try alsamixer in a konsole and set everything to high
<simo_> high ?
<simo_> how ?
<shadeslayer> !sound | simo_ : eventually try this :
<ubottu> simo_ : eventually try this :: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadeslayer> simo_: arrow keys
<shadeslayer> simo_: tab to change between the channels
<simo_> the last tree chanel
<simo_> in 0
<simo_> i hav to change them ?
<shadeslayer> simo_: uh... dont know try the arrow keys,if nothing happens leave it as it is :P
<simo_> no way
<shadeslayer> simo_: what happened?
<simo_> nothings
<simo_> im trying to send you a picture
<shadeslayer> simo_: sure... www.imagebin.com
<shadeslayer> !imagebin | simo_
<ubottu> simo_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<simo_> http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/1386/sound.png
<shadeslayer> simo_: press tab and go to the [All] view
<shadeslayer> simo_: Beep is your PC Beep volume.. up to you to set it
<shadeslayer> simo_: and set every thing,[PCM],etc to high by pressing the up arrow key
<simo_> i did Beep in 100
<shadeslayer> ok
<simo_> and PCM too
<shadeslayer> simo_: ok,set everything else to high too.... the ones which have the bars..
<simo_> now it's workingggggggg
<simo_> it's magic haha
<shadeslayer> simo_: its logic :D
<simo_> :D
<simo_> well
<simo_> you ave right
<shadeslayer> cool... now i better stop IRC'ing or ill fail my test due on tuesday :P
<shadeslayer> bye all
<bummbino> guys i accedently removd my trash can from dlphin where can i find it
<bummbino> pleaase
<Kwpolska> bummbino: that things is possible only on The Only Right Operating System /windows/.
<bummbino> Kwpolska: i didnt get u
<bummbino> i use kubuntu
<Kwpolska> bummbino: no deletion is possible on linux.
<bummbino> i dint delete the trash i removed it from the dolphin
<Kwpolska> click right mouse button below list where-you-have-deleted-it-from
<Kwpolska> select new entry
<bummbino> then
<Vroomfondle> Location is "trash:/"
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Kwpolska> first textbox is "Trash", second "trash:/" and icon of trash
<snarkster> upon going to getdeb.net and trying to install something Im shown a dialog that says firefox doesnt know how to handle an apt file.. what do i need to be able to use getdeb website?
<bummbino> thanks guys
<simo_> FloodBotK1 do you work with php in linux v?
<amin_> any arabi in here
<amin_> arabi man in here
 * genii readies !arabic for amin_'s return
<ericG> anyone using eee-control in kubuntu 9.10? whenever i try to install the latest deb from http://danamlund.dk/eee-control/eee-control.html I get an error:  "error creating directory 'data/etc':no such file or directory"
<bakarat> i updated and for some reason hibernate seems to be broken, it says "desktop is locked", then proceeds anyway, but just turns the screen black, at that point i have to manually shut it down
<Philo> What's a good program for resizing partitions in Kubuntu?
<phant0m> gparted
<phant0m> its an iso you burn to disk and can format resize etc
<Philo> Ah
<phant0m> change the order of your boot device to cd/dvd and start it before you start the os
<Philo> Is it in the operating system already or do I need to download?
<phant0m> you download it burn it and run before the os starts up
<Philo> Resizing wont hurt any of the data, will it?
<phant0m> so  restart is obviously required
<phant0m> shoudlnt do if you do it correctly
<Philo> My home partition is full and I need to provide it with more space
<Philo> Okay, good.
<phant0m> wait
<phant0m> its full?#
<Philo> Yea.
<phant0m> do you not have another hd
<Philo> Sadly, no.
<phant0m> then i suggest you dont do it
<Philo> I sort of have to.
<phant0m> get another hd and use fstab to integrate it into your current system
<phant0m> what are you trying to do
<Philo> Is it difficult to resize with it being full?
<phant0m> you will lose data
<Philo> Basically, I'm trying to set it up to where I can install what I need for Wine applications.
<Philo> But using the home directory with such a small partition obviously created issues.
<phant0m> size of hd?
<Philo> I didn't know it at the time, I just assumed I had a decent amount of memory on the partition.
<Philo> 300g or so.
<phant0m> k what progs do you have
<Philo> Just Wine and the default Kubuntu applications.
<Philo> Along with a World of Warcraft without the expansions.
<Philo> But that took up the entire partition.
<phant0m> well that doesnt take up all that space surley
<phant0m> no
<phant0m> it doesnt hang on brb
<JuJuBee_> What do I install to get gnome desktop along wtih kde?
<maco> ubuntu-desktop
<Philo> How would I check how much space is left in the home partition?
<JuJuBee_> Ah, thats it/  Thanks, I was having a moment.... looking for gnome-desktop
<phant0m> maco: the ubuntu system would not take up more than 300gb would it
<maco> 300gb? O_O
<maco> i dont even have a 300gb hard drive
<phant0m> me either
<Philo> Well, I don't think it would. I wonder whether the home partition was just incredibly small.
<phant0m> Philo if i were you i would check for a worm
<joshjtl> hi folks, can i add a repo just for koffice-kde4 ppa instead of for the entire: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main ?
<Philo> It's listing the home folder as 9.4gb
<phant0m> Philo: worms on linux are very obscure but some do exist
<Philo> But.
<Philo> I do have 250gb left
<Philo> Just not in the home directory.
<Philo> I don't know lol
<phant0m> goto applictaions
<phant0m> disk usage analyser
<phant0m> and check whats using up all that space
<phant0m> eg. do you have alot of music or alot of films
<phant0m> any you could burn to free it up or?
<Philo> I can't find that application.
<Philo> No, I just formatted last night.
<Philo> So, there's no way the space could be used up.
<phant0m> k applications-accesories-disk usage
<joshjtl> anyone?
<genii> Philo: If all you want for the moment is to be able to put more stuff in your home dir but not have to resize stuff, etc. I'd recommend just bind-mount some dir from the main area into it
<Philo> And Wine would recognize that?
<Philo> Phantom: I'm not finding that disk usage application.
<phant0m> you on kubuntu or gnome
<Philo> There isn't an accesories tab and a search for disk usage comes up blank
<Philo> Kubuntu.
<phant0m> thats why then sorry i assumed gnome because you just installed
<joshjtl> ok how about if i rephrase like this: how can I install Koffice 2.1 without otherwise using backports repo?
<Philo> genii: How would I do that?
<phant0m> sorry joshjtl i cant help you there
<Philo> phant0m: Is there not an equivalent application on Kubuntu?
<genii> Philo: You can also specify to Wine in the "Configure Wine" to use whatever arbitrary dir you want as for instance, Drive Z:   or such (so long as the user running Wine could read-write there).
<genii> Apologies on lag, work
<Philo> So, I would need to give it permisssions?
<phant0m> im sure there must be but i wouldnt know as i use gnome and havent used kde so far
<Philo> Why would resizing it cause data loss?
<phant0m> because it removing x amount to free space the space has to come from somewhere
<Philo> Yes, but that also occurs whenever you resize a partition to install Linux or some other operating system to dual-boot.
<Philo> Right?
<phant0m> yes but only if the drive is full
<Philo> Oh, I see.
<Philo> Well, then.
<Philo> If I went ahead and deleted the WoW application and Wine, would that work?
<phant0m> probably not as the programs wouldnt pass a large amount of space it would probly be in the mb region and not gb
<Philo> WoW was over 4 gigs or so.
<Philo> Without being installed.
<Philo> It's fairly large.
<phant0m> its still not all that much though but it depends how much space you want and need only you can decide that
<Philo> I probally need a good 30gb in the directory.
<Philo> Maybe I should just format and provide home with a larger partition.
<lordganesh> is there any inbuilt task schedular in kubuntu
<phant0m> me personally would do a reformat and resize before setup then do wht it is your wanting to do but thats just me though
<phant0m> so in this case its your decision
<Philo> Yea, I guess I'll have to.
<Philo> Thanks for the input.
<phant0m> s'ok
<phant0m> right im offski
<phant0m> laterz
<cinex> hi
<cinex> Does anyone know how to get around this problem? Erm I have a new digital camera. it doesnt show up in the mount widget window (not a problem) When I mount it it doesn't show up in /dev/disk/by-uuid although it does show up in the other ones (label, id and path) how do I automount it... (it might not always be /dev/sdc1)
<guessy> ho
<simo_> hello
<simo_> php in my kubuntu
<simo_> i have a php5 installed
<BluesKaj> cinex, what kind of data card does it use , you might try mounting that instead
<andrey_> всем привет
<cinex> it uses a small sony sd card.
<genii> !ru | andrey_
<ubottu> andrey_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cinex> to mount it i just did sudo mount /dev/sdc1 <path>
<andrey_> есть кто на русском?
<cinex> BluesKaj: and it doesn't fit into my multi card reader
<andrey_> help me, pleace
<andrey_> Im speak russia
<Kolia> !ru |andrey_
<ubottu> andrey_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rome> exit
<apparle> hello
 * raindog is patiently awaiting the amarok 2.2.2 build from the kubuntu beta ppa.
<shadeslayer> raindog: bleh... i prefer direct git builds on my PC :P
<raindog> shadeslayer: I'm considering building from source tarball currently.
<shadeslayer> raindog: meh... get the git one,its pretty awesome and quite stable :)
<raindog> shadeslayer: I'll consider that as well.
<shadeslayer> raindog: i build rekonq,ktorrent,virtuoso,soprano,amarok all from source or git
<raindog> shadeslayer: the newest ktorrent is another I'm going to build as well.
<shadeslayer> havent encountered alot of problems
<shadeslayer> raindog: yeah i just built it two mins ago :P
<raindog> ktorrent from source/git been fairly stable for you?
<raindog> ah
<shadeslayer> raindog: well ive used it before and it was quite stable,will let you know in an hour or so
<shadeslayer> ive just only built and installed it so...
<raindog> shadeslayer: Thanks.  That's the one I can't have crashing every hour.  If Amarok does - not so problematic.
<shadeslayer> raindog: well its not crashed for the past 10 mins :P
<shadeslayer> raindog: btw any idea on how to get udp trackers give me peers?
<raindog> shadeslayer: Might you have to port forward for it to work correctly?  I don't know, just a possibility.
<shadeslayer> raindog: probably yes
<soee> where can i find xorg.conf file ?
<maco> *if* you have one: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soee> how can i start some process ? (i need to run razerd)
<shadeslayer> soee: alt+F2 > app name/command
<soee> ok ill try
<shadeslayer> soee: also can be : alt+F2 > konsole > command
<lilbattler> hello
<ghostcube> hmm anyone on beta 1
<soee> not anymore :)
<soee> to many problems
<ghostcube> works ok so far for me just some little snitches
<ghostcube> :D
<soee> :o
<soee> impossible :D
<ghostcube> hmm compiz works
<ghostcube> everything lse too
<lilbattler> Im so happy just installed linux for the first time
<ghostcube> heh
<soee> ;)
<ghostcube> i dont use phonon in general
<ghostcube> so my sound worked with javkd like before
<ghostcube> *c
<ghostcube> ;)
<ghostcube> lilbattler, any probs so far :)
<lilbattler> nope not really just konquer
<ghostcube> use dolphin
<lilbattler> konquer has issues with flash
<ghostcube> ah browser :)
<soee> what issues
<soee> ?
<ghostcube> maybe install firefox , many like this cause they know it
<lilbattler> accepting adobe flash player
<soee> accepting ?
<lilbattler> yeah i went ahead and installed firefox
<soee> ghostcube: u dont have any problmes with plazma ?
<ghostcube> not so far
<ghostcube> it crashed one time
<lilbattler> im new to linux so i have no clue what plazma is
<ghostcube> lilbattler, heh no prob :)
<lilbattler> what is plazma
<ghostcube> not needed to know if you dont have trouble with
<soee> when i installed 4.4 i had problems with plaza like 2/min :D
<ghostcube> lilbattler, ehm the surface you look at
<ghostcube> the panel the desktop
<ghostcube> that is plasma
<lilbattler> ohh like user interface?
<lilbattler> ehh its a little bit bulky
<ghostcube> soee, maybe cause i have all repos opened and iam on Qt 4.6 too
<soee> hmm, i donkt know :/
<soee> ghostcube: u are on 10.04 alpha ?
<lilbattler> what should i do with kubuntu next?
<ghostcube> what grafic card soee
<ghostcube> nope karmic
<ghostcube> but a bit tuned
<ghostcube> :D
<FloodBotK3> ghostcube: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghostcube> i knrew it
<soee> ah so do i, gf 8800 gt, wotks fine on 4.3.4 with 190.x drivers
<ghostcube> i still have the 185 ones
<ghostcube> on gf 8600 gt
<Scunizi> 190's are much faster on my system
<ghostcube> hmmm
<Scunizi> and I'm using 8200 chipset
<ghostcube> are they in the repo ?
<Scunizi> nope
<ghostcube> ppa ?
<Scunizi> nope.. you have to get them from nvidia..
<soee> ghostcube: add http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu to ur sources list
<ghostcube> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa/+packages
<ghostcube> ;)
<Scunizi> ghostcube: keep in mind .. if you install their binary driver you'll have to reinstall it with each kernel upgrade..
<Scunizi> vdpau I don't think is the same.. isn't that the opensource driver?
<ghostcube> Scunizi, no
<ghostcube> noveau
<ghostcube> is opensource
<Scunizi> ah
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: btw if you have kde 4.4,is nepomuk working?
<soee> shadeslayer: so u re on 4.4 to ?
<shadeslayer> soee: yep
<soee> shadeslayer: and do u have any problems (except nepomuk)?
<ghostcube> shadeslayer, afaik it cant work
<shadeslayer> soee: nope... its a bit crashy
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: i tried for 2 hours,installed virtuoso by compiling and recompilied soprano,still no luck :P
<gkffcsk> Hey all, is there a way to remove a host key from my ~/.ssh/known_hosts file without deleting the whole file?
<Scunizi> gkffcsk: can't you edit it?
<gkffcsk> It's in binary...
<shadeslayer> btw which is better on a 8600M GT, 185.x or 190.x ?
<shadeslayer> (nvidia drivers i mean)
<Scunizi> gkffcsk: not sure of the tools in kde but isn't there a keyring manager?
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: 190+
<gkffcsk> ssh is independent of kde or gnome.
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: hmm... ok ill install them then via the PPA link just posted above
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: worth a shot.. 185 was always a little on the slow side for me.
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: you might also install dkms from the repos.. might help with kernel upgrades
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: what about heat issues?
<Scunizi> haven't seen any
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: but I'm running it on a desktop
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: hmm.. i have a laptop
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: you can always revert back
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: of course :),which one 190 or 195?
<Scunizi> 195
<shadeslayer> ok thanks :D
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, check out whether the 195 may be a better fit for your card
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: how,is there some page or something i can view?
<shadeslayer> or just by installing it
<Scunizi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<BluesKaj> check the forums , and the package manager , to se if it's listed
<soee> did anyone fo you upgraded from 4.3.4 to 4.4 ?
<shadeslayer> soee: many actually :)
<shadeslayer> oh force us?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah im googling
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: also check out http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_190.53.html
<ghostcube> soee, i did upgrade
<ghostcube> was a bit tricky
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: it lists a lot of the 8 series cards
<soee> i want to know if u are using 2 panels and did u have any problmes with them ater upgrade
<soee> like one was lost etc
<ghostcube> nope
<ghostcube> iam on twinview
<shadeslayer> nope...
<ghostcube> and worked perfect before and after upgrade
<ghostcube> so testing new drivers
<ghostcube> brb
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: looks like the 195 might not be "certified" yet.. but the 190.53 is
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: oh im a "break and learn" kind of person :P
<Scunizi> :)
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: ive compiled 5-6 apps for use on my main system
<Scunizi> adventurous
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: yeah,i plan to compile the whole of KDE sometime in jan or feb
<soee> what qt version using 9.10 ?
<shadeslayer> soee: depends on your activated PPA's
<shadeslayer> soee: default is 4.5
<soee> so ghostcube mensiond taht he has 4.6, is it good idea to upgrade  ?
<ghostcube> no
<shadeslayer> soee: yeah 4.4 is pretty good... easy on the eyes and stuff
<ghostcube> depends on the tools you need
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<soee> aht ver. 10.04 uses ?
<soee> *what
<ghostcube> brb
<shadeslayer> soee: depends more on whether you can dedicate 15-20 mins everyday on keeping your system alive :P
<soee> ;o
<soee> so i stay with current :)
<shadeslayer> soee: well thats a bit of a overstatement,its a bit less than 15-20 mins ;)
<shadeslayer> soee: if you need a machine which doesnt break at all use kde 4.3.4 and the latest official repos.... thats it
<soee> yeah im doing it right now and works fine all the time :)
<shadeslayer> soee: if you want alot of new features and toys then 4.4 is good :)
<soee> hey do u know maybe if i can do this:
<shadeslayer> 4.3.4 was pretty much a rock
<shadeslayer> soee: do what?
<soee> i have 4 desktops, can i assign some programs to each one, i mean. i want to run program and he shuld appear on desktop 4 by default
<shadeslayer> soee: by default i dont know,but when its running you can assign it a desktop
<soee> well programs are opening on the desktop witch is currently in use
<shadeslayer> soee: yep
<shadeslayer> TuxPurple: hey :)
<raindog> shadeslayer: Did you compile ktorrent 3.3 or 4.0b1?
<raindog> so far git version of Amarok working just fine.
<shadeslayer> raindog: compiled svn checkout
<TuxPurple> hi shadeslayer
<giz> Hey all
<raindog> shadeslayer: ah, always bleeding edge I see.  :)
<shadeslayer> raindog: yeah it works fine,and idk if it was ktorrent or something but plasma crashed a few times :P
<shadeslayer> raindog: but ktorrent never crashed
<shadeslayer> TuxPurple: :)
<giz> My networkmanager craps out not letting me logon the wireless after boot, I have to manually restart the service.
<shadeslayer> giz: wicd ftw
<giz> shadeslayer:yeah
<giz> anyone have a fix besides dumping it for wicd?
<shadeslayer> giz: probably not :P
<Jesse2> Has anyone tried kde 4.4beta1? is it any stable?
<Scunizi> Jesse2: #kubuntu has said today that there are crashes occationally
<Jesse2> oh, ok
<Jesse2> thanks
<Bloodyrats> Hi all, I have a question about deleting files......I notice some operating systems delete really fast while others delete really slow(vista)...I'm not quite sure how each operating system deletes, but I get the impression that the fast ones just mark a location to be overwritten while other operating systems actually go thru each byte to set it all to 0...is this somewhat true?
<shadeslayer> Bloodyrats: yes... though each operation might be different
<shadeslayer> brb
<Bloodyrats> Ah ok thank you....so it is possible that my os marks locations as allowed-to-be-overwritten? And that the data I think I deleted is still actually there just waiting to be overwritten by anything else I save?
<soee> ok im on 4.4 now ond lucky it works somehow :)
<Jesse2> ssoee, do you see any improvements?
<Nickoe> I'm trying to install via Live CD, and when I run installer I'm getting KDEinit could not launch /usr/bin/ubiquity
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: ok the 195 drivers work... for starters :P
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: try : kdesudo ubiquity
<Nickoe> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ kdesudo ubiquity
<Nickoe> sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/ubiquity: Input/output error
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: did you md5sum the iso and the disk?
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: cool
<Nickoe> No, do I need to?
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: 14639 frames in 5.0 seconds
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: yep
<Nickoe> Do I need to be on windows for that?
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: according to glxgears :P
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: nope,just reboot and select the option on the boot menu
<Nickoe> Thanks, brb then.
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: that's smoking!
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: :)
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: yeah
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: my cards smokin too :P
<Scunizi> but the numbers are kind of arbitrary.. try running something graphic intensive
<Scunizi> ouch
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: on linux? haha... whats graphic intensive
<soee> Jesse2: i see some problems forst :D
<soee> *first
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: any idea why nvidia-185-modaliases is cropping up in my upgrade?
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: blender rendering ??
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: did you have the repo driver install previously? uninstall it.
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: ill have to install blender... non kde app
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: ah..
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: after that uninstall you might have to go through the install of the new driver again to remedy it.
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: i hope its in the cache
<shadeslayer> Scunizi: you mean i remove it and reinstall it?
<shadeslayer> (the 195 one)
<Scunizi> shadeslayer: remove the 185 and log out and back in.. if the problem is still there then reinstall the 195 driver and see if that fixes it.
<shadeslayer> ok i removed it and reinstalled the 195..
<shadeslayer> lets see
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, shadeslayer, you must shut X down in order to install the nvidia driver and remove the old one first
<Scunizi> shadowhywind: I typically uninstall all the nvidia stuff from the repos then install the new one with X shut down like BluesKaj says.. I don't think the latest driver will even let you install unless your at cli with X down
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, correct the existing driver will always be the default , even if you use apackage manager to install
<BluesKaj> and the existing driver can not be removed if it's running X
<Scunizi> too many problems when mixing installed nvida bits from the repo and the binary driver..
<BluesKaj> ok , time to head out to our friday night jam ... have fun
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: bye
<Scunizi> cya
<Scunizi> mixed metaphors.. see ya vs. cya
<judge> anyone know how to sort desktop icons under kubuntu netbook?
<Scunizi> pickup netbook .. shake gently.. put down.. repeat until satisfied
<judge> it's a netbook not an etcha sketch
<Scunizi> :)  sorry 'bout that .. right mouse click doesn't have any options?
<judge> nope
<judge> none of the obvious stuff exists
<Scunizi> judge: google isn't helping me today..
<judge> uncle google nor aunt bing have helped either
<judge> :/
<shadeslayer> judge: the netbook edition is kinda weird.... i couldnt seem to figure out the desktop containment either
<shadeslayer> judge: ha... theyre arch enemies.... :P
<judge> i also find it buggy that when i add favorite icons they disappear after a reboot
<judge> thanks all
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Nickoe> Sorry it took me so long
<Nickoe> I got the KDEinit when I tried to open IRC, but the installer now opens..
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: nice
<Nickoe> But I have other problems now..
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: well im just leaving...
<Nickoe> IRC has the KDEinit error, and the installer has no automatic partition
<Nickoe> Oh..
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: there are other people who will help out though..
<Nickoe> Any names?
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: oh just keep asking,if someone knows theyll answer
<Nickoe> Thanks
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: btw did you check the DVD?
<Nickoe> I ran the integrity check.. no errors
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: and what about the ISO?
<Nickoe> There was no option for an ISO check..
<Nickoe> I'm booting from CD if that makes a difference
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: ok open a terminal and type : md5sum /path/to/your/downloaded/iso
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: yeah you can run a check from the cd
<Nickoe> ISO is on windows :s should I download it on here?
<subito> hi, is there a way to delete the images from a pdf?
<soee> beta coming dec 22 right ?
<soee> *beta 2
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: just navigate to the place where you downloaded the iso
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: then open a konsole and type : md5sum : and drop the iso on the terminal,check the output it generates with the one on the kubuntu download site
<shadeslayer> !md5sum | Nickoe
<ubottu> Nickoe: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Nickoe> Thanks
<shadeslayer> Nickoe: first link is your best bet :)
<Nickoe> How can I create an ext4 partition? PartitionMagic doesn't support it
<Vroomfondle> !ext4
<Vroomfondle> hmm, no info
<Nickoe> I have kubuntu 9.10 installed on my other computer
<Nickoe> and it had an ext4 already..
<Vroomfondle> Nickoe: I guess http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Creating_ext4_filesystems is the thing to read
<Nickoe> Thanks
<Vroomfondle> create the partition, then do that to create the filesystem
<Vroomfondle> though it'll only work if you're on 9.10
<Vroomfondle> well, only work reliably
<Nickoe> Wow, now when I open terminal it says /bin/bash crashed
<Vroomfondle> oh dear...
<Nickoe> I never had problems on the other installation
<Vroomfondle> that doesn't sound too good
<Nickoe> Should I redownload and reburn an iso?
<Vroomfondle> was this an upgrade?
<Nickoe> No
<Vroomfondle> hrm, odd
<Nickoe> Side by side with windows xp
<Vroomfondle> does it say how bash crashed?
<Nickoe> Doesn't say
<Nickoe>  Warning: Program '/bin/bash' crashed.
<Vroomfondle> Hrm. Actually yeah, tbh, the first thing I'd try is to redownload and reinstall
<Vroomfondle> assuming  you don't have many files/apps to lose
<Nickoe> I haven't even installed it yet
<Nickoe> So there's nothing to lose
<Vroomfondle> heh, I see
<Nickoe> I don't want the desktop cd, correct?
<Vroomfondle> well, depends what you're after...
<Nickoe> I want it to be installed on a partition
<Vroomfondle> I was under the impression that the desktop CD could do that, but must confess it's been years since I've bothered with dual-boot
<Nickoe> Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<Nickoe> Doesn't really explain
<Vroomfondle> I think the Live CD can install a dual-boot system
<Vroomfondle> I wonder if the bot knows
<Vroomfondle> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Nickoe> help page says Live CD
<Nickoe> 39 minutes on the download >_<
<lanec42> i'm looking for the mysql client libraries - does anyone know of their name in the (k)ubuntu repos?
<lanec42> also, sure is quit/join in here.
<et> lanec42: aptitude search mysql
<Nickoe> I'll check for you lanec
<lanec42> mkay
<lanec42> libsqlxx-2.3c2a?
<Mamarok> lanec42: that doesn't sound right from the version
<Nickoe> I don't have it, wouldn't know...
<lanec42> what about libsqlxx-dev?
<Nickoe> Thats development
<Nickoe> Is that what you need?
<soee> ah finally i found it, i can assign program to a specific desktop and it cant be move to other desktop KDE rox :D
<Mamarok> lanec42: just mysql-cleint should do, it's a meta package based on the latest version
<Mamarok> mysql-client*, sry, typo
<Nickoe> !ext4
<Mamarok> lanec42: what do you need the client for?
<lanec42> Mamarok: that looks like it! thanks all!
<Nickoe> Mamarok: How can I create a new ext4 partition?
<Mamarok> lanec42: OK, nice you got it :)
<lanec42> i'm writing a db frontend with qt
<Mamarok> Nickoe: by formatting it, or by converting it, let me check
<lanec42> and I just reinstalled kubuntu :(
<Nickoe> I need to convert it, I don't have one
<Nickoe> Mamarok: Did you find anything? And PartitionMagic doesn't work :s
<Mamarok> Nickoe: no, it's done on upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic usually
<Nickoe> Mamarok: So.. is there any way I can get one?
<Mamarok> sinc the ext4 filesystem only was released in Karmic officially
<Mamarok> Nickoe: are you already running Karmic?
<Nickoe> Yes, not an upgrade either
<Nickoe> Nor have I installed it yet
<Nickoe> since I have no ext4 partition
<Mamarok> Nickoe: see here: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#For_people_who_are_running_Ubuntu
<Mamarok> there is a big explanation, and I guess there must be quite a few threads in the forums, too
<Mamarok> Nickoe: wait, I don't understand: you already have Karmic installed?
<Nickoe> Mamarok: No, I'm running it from a booted CD in demo mode
<Mamarok> ah, now I get it
<Mamarok> what is running on the PC then?
<Nickoe> Mamarok: Also, shadeslayer suggested I redownload the ISO, I'm having KDEinit issues
<Nickoe> Win XP
<Mamarok> Nickoe: do you have free space on your hard disk?
<Nickoe> yes, about 200GB
<Mamarok> oh, great, that's more than enough to add a Kubuntu :)
<Nickoe> Mamarok: it's just a matter of getting the ext4 partition for me
<Mamarok> Nickoe: once you have launched the installation mode it suggest the various installation possibilities, choose the dual install alongside Windows
<Nickoe> Mamarok: mine only has full installation(all mem usage) and manually select partitions
<Nickoe> Mamarok: And there is no way for me to add an ext4 from the manual menu
<Mamarok> Nickoe: then there is something worng with that CD, I also suggest you get a new iso and brun another CD then
<Nickoe> Mamarok: It's downloading already :)
<Mamarok> Nickoe: you should have 3 options: all the HD, alongside Windows and Manual installation
<Mamarok> I guess it's the alongside Windows you want, right?
<Nickoe> Mamarok: Yes
<Mamarok> which you can also do with the Manual installation btw
<Nickoe> Mamarok: is it maybe because my HD is seperated into Recovery partition (FAT32) and NTFS?
<Nickoe> Most of the memory is in the NTFS
<Nickoe> the rest is in recovery
<Mamarok> once you have resized the HD to make space for Kubuntu, it will ask you what filesystem you want to use, thre you choose ext4
<Mamarok> at the very moment you partition and before formatting the new partitions
<Nickoe> Mamarok: What i mean is this: Around 310GB in NTFS, around 4GB in recovery
<Nickoe> Mamrok: and thats all my memory
<Mamarok> Nickoe: that's the disk space, not the Memory
<Mamarok> memory would be the amount of RAM you have
<Nickoe> Mamarok: Yes sorry, I have a bad habit of calling RAM and memory both memory
<Mamarok> don't, memory is RAM, the rest is not memory but disk space
<Nickoe> Mamarok: See, I did it right there.
<Nickoe> Mamarok: Well, is there anything I can do in the 15 minutes the ISO has remaining?
<Mamarok> Nickoe: no, not really
<Nickoe> Mamarok: Ok, so how will I create the new ext4 again?
<Nickoe> Mamarok: I want to get this right before I reboot
<Mamarok> Nickoe: it will ask you once you have resized your Hard disk, when you are going to format the newly created partitions
<Nickoe> Mamarok: And I resize it in Administrative tools?
<Nickoe> Assuming you've used win xp
<Mamarok> first choose installation alongside the existing Windows, then it will resize the Hard disk, then make the new partiotion and that's were you choose the filesystem
<Nickoe> Mamarok: Ah, ok.
<Mamarok> Nickoe: no, let the Kubuntu Installation ahlde that, not in WIndows
<Mamarok> boot the PC with the Live CD, then follow the guide :)
<Mamarok> handle*
<Nickoe> Mamarok: Ok, thanks for all your help :)
<Mamarok> Nickoe: the only thing you need to be careful with is not choosing the complete Hard disk
<Nickoe> Mamarok: Yeah, but it wouldn't be too harsh considering I just had to format it not a week ago..
<Mamarok> Nickoe: OK. It's bed time for me now, you can ask somebody else if you have other questions, right? Just ask :)
<Nickoe> Mamarok: Yeah, thanks. G'night
<Mamarok> and don't try installing Windows after Linux, since Windows usually thinks it's the only one and overwrites Linux
<Mamarok> good night and have fun :)
<Nickoe> Thanks
<phoenixz> Whats the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Vroomfondle> phoenixz: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/apt-get-question-dist-upgrade-vs-upgrade-219920/
<Sahtiro> the "dist"
<Vroomfondle> but in Ubuntu it's best to use the upgrade manager rather than dist-upgrade
<Nickoe> If I remove the live CD in demo mode, will kubuntu stop working? (stupid question)
<Vroomfondle> (as opposed to Debian, where dist-upgrade is the preferred option)
<Vroomfondle> Nickoe: it shouldn't do
<Vroomfondle> the OS should be loaded into RAM, in theory at least, but I've never tried it myse;f
<Nickoe> Lol, thanks
<Nickoe> I just finished downloading the ISO, and don't want to lose it
<soee> whats the best multimedia player for kubuntu ?
<Sahtiro> Why my Koqueror cant open the pages ?
<Sahtiro> WHY???
<Vroomfondle> soee: I like Amarok2
<Vroomfondle> VLC is also a popular option on Linux.
<soee> Vroomfondle: and what do u think @ kaffeine ?
<soee> Vroomfondle: yes but there is a bug with fullscren now
<Vroomfondle> I don't like kaffeine much. The interface is very limited.
<Vroomfondle> but it does work for most purposes.
<Nickoe> Vroomfondle: I can't even open my disk drive >_<
<Vroomfondle> Oh. Hrm.
<Vroomfondle> Got a USB disk handy? ;)
<Vroomfondle> either that or dump the ISO on your XP drive.
<Nickoe> Now I get to save it to flash drive, boot windows, burn it, boot kubuntu
<phoenixz> Vroomfondle: thanks
#kubuntu 2009-12-19
<Nickoe> Wow what the heck ):
<Nickoe> I used up another disc for no reason
<Nickoe> It still has no option to install side by side with windows
<Nickoe> Does anyone know my problem?
<Nickoe> Vroomfondle: Are you there?
<diego_> oie
<soee> :]
<Bloodyrats> Hey this question is a bit off topic but I thinkay have just screwed up...I just bought a laptop with an ati hd 4200 with 1919 mb hypermemory....people are saying its integrated and not dedicated....what's the most resource intense game this card can handle?
<r00t_> how do i install beryl on kubuntu?
<r00t_> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<r00t_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<r00t_> Is compiz automaticly installed?
<Kage_Jittai> r00t_: not on kubuntu, but kwin is able to do many of the same things beryl/compiz can, and even some things it can't do
<crazy_bus> If I right click on a folder and go configure file sharing I need to enter my password but then nothing happens.  Is there anyway to share a folder via my wireless router?
<r00t_> Kage_Jittai: do you have a link to a guide for it? Im also trying to find instructions on setting up the macbar like menu.
<crazy_bus> I click on configure share folder and it wants me password.  But then nothing happens.  Is there any way to share it with my wireless router?
<Kage_Jittai> r00t_: sorry... I don't
<Kage_Jittai> r00t_: if you want to try kwin though, you can setup with system settings->desktop->desktop effects
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> I had Kubuntu 9.10 installed on my machine and just installed windows. It ruined my grub boot loader and I am now on Kubuntu 9.04 live CD. How can I recover my grub from here?
<r00t_> Thanks,got it setup.
<Kage_Jittai> alid: first place I would start is man grub
<Kage_Jittai> alid: that should tell you how to install the grub bootloader though the command libe
<Kage_Jittai> alid: that should tell you how to install the grub bootloader though the command line
<alid> Kage_Jittai: As I'm running 9.04 now, I am afraid if it is going to install the previous version of the grub instead of grub2.
<netocontador_> ok
<Kage_Jittai> alid: well you can always try this: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Kage_Jittai> alid: that will let you reinstall grub via LiveCD, floppy, or USB
<jadedtech> greetings all!
<Kage_Jittai> :)
<jadedtech> out looking for some firewall tips and tricks tonight.....getting annoyed that my HTC Dream can sometimes connect and others cant through SSH/FTP
<r00t_> whenever irun kdroid my screen goes blank and says "freq. out of range" how wouldi fix this? also how do i enable the otehr repos?
<jadedtech> never heard of kdroid, quick search on google didn't help immediately.  What is it?  that type of message typically has to do with monitor settings (i.e. refresh rates...)
<nelson_> hola
<kubuntuser> hola
<nelson_> palomo
<nelson_> hola
<jadedtech> hola :)
<nelson_> klk
<nelson_> como estas
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jadedtech> hola and 'uno, dos, tres, quattro"  and "como estas: is about the limit of my spanish, but I am doing fine :)
<kubuntuser> lol
<kubuntuser> jadedtech: muy bien :-P
<nelson_> ok
<nelson_> como estas
<jadedtech> I guess most are just auto logged in and not sitting at their consoles....ah well, too bad.
<Dragnslicer> jadedtech- if the problem is intermittent, it's most likely not a firewall issue
<jadedtech> @Dragnslicer, not really intermittent so much as changing firewalls/modding my droid.  It comes down to firewall setup.  I have yet to find one that is easy, visual and simply works without fuss....
<r00t_> jadedtech: its a online rpg from the repos i beleve.
<r00t_> erm nm i got it
<Dragnslicer> !info guarddog | jadedtech
<ubottu> jadedtech: guarddog (source: guarddog): firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0-2.1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 506 kB, installed size 1548 kB
<Dragnslicer> Tried that?
<jadedtech> I think I did, gonna try again.
<jadedtech> installing now
<r00t_> is there a linux gamers # around?
<jadedtech> ah yes, I recall this....maybe I didn't give it enough effort, seemed rather confusing....playing now.
<jadedtech> seems GD is letting SSH in but not FTP, even with it checked to be allow.  Can ftp localhost just fine.
<Dragnslicer> Remember that FTP can be weird about requiring additional open ports
<Dragnslicer> You're usually better off using scp instead of FTP anyway
<jadedtech> well, got it to work.....had to sudo it from a terminal.  SCP....being only slightly new to linux (way back DOS guy) something new to learn I see :)
<jadedtech> well....seems that the firewall has killed port 80....go figure....fumbling around to fix it, got http(s) checked on both local and internet....
<jadedtech> got that fixed, how to allow DNS.....
<jadedtech> **had to allow.....
<sysop3> hey guys.
<ses59> If I format ext 4 then ntfs and resize a partition does this do a wipe of data
<ses59> i resized and formated several times with fat 32 ntfs and ext 4 on the same drive so thought it would make most data unreadable
<kubuntuser> ses59: are you trying to make the data unreadable?
<kubuntuser> my guess is that the data is still there with the right forensic tools
<kubuntuser> I would suggest boot n nuke or some other live cd wiper for doing a true wipe.
<Brhad56> Wow..  That was harder than it should have been,  kdenetworkshare packages should come installed by default
<ses59> just making the disk resellable bought at sale 100 computers that did not work but have good drives but wanted to ensure that the data would be hard to recover so resized and format fat 32 ntfs and ext with gparted
<lucky__> hey guys i need some help with the following error message on bootup..
<lucky__> mount: mouting /dev/disk/by-uuid/7c9d9479-0fb7 - invalid argument...  next line... mount: mouting /sys on /root/sys failed: no such fle or directoy.. can anyone help?
<linux> jkn
<Guest88923> where do I get the man page for inetd?
<Guest88923> where do I get the man page for inetd?
<Guest88923> no one helps me
<Guest88923> hmpf
<Gintulis> how to make new windows open in front but not rear another windows (kde 4.4b1)?
<Guest88923> right click > advanced > keep above others
<Guest88923> where do I get the man page for inetd?
<luux_> Guest88923: what?
<luux_> man inet
<Guest88923> its not there
<Guest88923> what package is it in?
<luux_> uh?
<Guest88923> oh wait
<luux_> no clue I am using gentoo
<luux_> why don't u use xinetd?
<Guest88923> I wan inetd not inet
<Guest88923> because im learning
<luux_> I don't think inetd is use anymore
<Guest88923> well xinetd sure isnt installed on my computer
<luux_> what kinda crappy distro are u on?
<Guest88923> and there's inetd.conf in the etc directory
<Guest88923> im on kubuntu
<luux_> from the man page --> xinetd - the extended Internet services daemon
<luux_> --> xinetd  performs the same function as inetd: it starts programs that provide Internet services.
<luux_> --> Instead of having such servers started at system initialization time, and be dormant until a connection request arrives, xinetd is  the  only  daemon  process started  and it listens on all service ports for the services listed in its configuration file. When a request comes in, xinetd starts the appropriate server.  Because of the way it operates, xinetd (as well as inetd) is  also  referred  to  as  a  super-server.
<Guest88923> err so how do I get the man page?
<luux_> Guest88923: you wanna learn, install gentoo.
<luux_> sudo apt-get install xinetd ??
<luux_> get the minimal gentoo LiveCD and follow the handbook --> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml
<Guest88923> gentoo compiles everything
<Guest88923> very slow
<luux_> Guest88923: which cpu you got?
<Guest88923> a pentium 4
<luux_> that's damn fine
<luux_> I've installed Gentoo on a p4 I can tell you is mad fast.
<Guest88923> i still remember compiling wireshark/openoffice, takes quite long
<luux_> wireshark is a breeze. OOo is slow in any system
<luux_> is the biggest source out there
<luux_> you have the option to install openoffice-bin which is pre-compiled.
<Guest88923> ic, maybe I'll try that out
<luux_> invest in plenty of ram and you are good to go.
<iconmefisto> I have a laptop without a working soundcard. is there a way to get sound to play over local network so all sound goes to my desktop's soundcard?
<ubuntu_> I have a problem, and need help. May I ask here for a hand?
<iconmefisto> this is the place to ask
<surendrais> hi
<surendrais> has any one tried to install lotus notes 8
<Orion777> anyone know the deb for kde?
<genjix_> the kde desktop? idk
<Tm_T> Orion777: what you need?
<Orion777> the source deb address for kde
<Tm_T> Orion777: KDE is in main ubuntu repositories
<genjix_> i think he wants the name of the package
<Orion777> I mean to upgrade to 4.3.4
<Tm_T> Orion777: then see topic (:
<Orion777> I want to add to my sources
<Tm_T> Orion777: here's the information: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4
<erghezi> my tty is colorful! and i can't anythin in it!!!
<erghezi> a con not log in in tty
<erghezi> *i can not log in tty
<soee> hi
<mauri> help, im not able to see the teletext using vlc under linux
<Mamarok> mauri: not sure for teletext, you also need kubuntu-restricted-extras I would guess
<mauri> Mamarok: how can I add it
<mauri> Mamarok: I found it
<mauri> Mamarok: kpackage fount the product but it is not able to install it. It doesnìt give eany errors result
<Mamarok> mauri: because maybe it already is installed, try to type the following in a konsole: aptitude show kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mauri> Mamarok: in that way works...
<Mamarok> if there is an i in front then it is already installed
<mauri> Mamarok: I hope it solves also the teletext problem
<Mamarok> mauri: that command only shows the package information, it doesn't install things
<Mamarok> to install it, you need to type: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mamarok> but you need to close KPackage first
<DeeTah> are there any kde 4.4 dpkg's around? i REALLY need the plasma_applet_battery.so!!!
<Mamarok> DeeTah: please see the website: http://kubuntu.org
<Mamarok> DeeTah: and keep in mind that it is beta
<DeeTah> i do. so what?
<Mamarok> and those are not dpkg's, but *.deb packages :)
<DeeTah> that's actually a good point.
<Mamarok> DeeTah: read the announcement regarding 4.4 beta, it's right there on the front page
<penta1>  hi there, anybody knows pdf reader so as to read encrypted by cert pdf-books?
<yang_> Trying to Git pull Ubuntu Karmic Kernal and get "error: Entry 'arch/x86/kernel/acpi/cstate.c' not uptodate. Cannot merge."
<yang_> Is this a fault of the Git Repo?
<Tm_T> yang_: what exactly you are doing?
<yang_> Tm_T: Trying to Compile Ubuntu Kernel
<Tm_T> yang_: and git is used for...
<yang_> Tm_T: Well for the second time. Trying to Pull Updates for src
<Tm_T> yang_: hmm, I don't think it works that way
<yang_> Tm_T: Git is pulling source for git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic.git
<yang_> Works all the time for me. i Pulled fine there were some patches but APCI/cstate.c give issue
<Tm_T> yang_: ah, that git source, then I don't know, you might like to ask in #ubuntu too
<Mamarok> yang_: maybe ask the kernel guys then? Your question is not exactly Kubuntu specific
<Mamarok> nor Ubuntu FWIW
<yang_> Mamarok: well its ubuntu specific patch its not upstream code
<yang_> Mamarok: edit. not really ubuntu specific . but ubuntu repo not upstream et
<Mamarok> then you should ask in #ubuntu, or the devs
<Mamarok> but if it is not distro specific, you better ask upstream, hence the kernel guys
<yang_> Mamarok: same base system? Because issue is not with KDE i should ask in Ubuntu? Then why is this channel not KDE
<yang_> Mamarok: Also it is distro specific as it is a Ubuntu Repo
<yang_> Mamarok: with a ubuntu patched kernel
<Mamarok> yang_: if it is in a git repo, then this is upstream, Ubuntu stuff is in Launchpad only
<Mamarok> and they use bzr, not git
<yang_> Mamarok: Its not upstream it is hosted by ubuntu
<Mamarok> yang_: then it is in a PPA or in bzr, not in git, I very much doubt that
<yang_> git:://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic.git
<Mamarok> yang_: please ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-devel, then
<yang_> ubuntu hosted. git repo for kernal code.
<yang_> I again assert [03:13] <yang_> Mamarok: same base system? Because issue is not with KDE i should ask in Ubuntu? Then why is this channel not KDE
<Mamarok> yang_: we do community end user support for Kubuntu, what you are doing is not exactly end user nor Kubuntu specific, so please ask in the appropriate channels
<yang_> Mamarok: I understand its not offically supported etc. You are not required to help me etc. And i do apprecaite offering me another route .
<Mamarok> OK
<yang_> Mamarok: well again this is kubuntu specific. I am compiling Kernel for ubuntu (read Kubuntu -- Same base).
<Mamarok> yang_: but we do not support it in this channel, how hard is this to understand?
<Mamarok> I told you where to ask
<yang_> Mamarok well to me it sounds like you are making this sound like a we support KDE channel.'
<yang_> Mamarok: were from a tech end of things it doesn't seem to matter if its Kubuntu or Ubuntu from the CLL witch im using to compile
<luux_> yang_: if you want to compile the kernel I suggest you to try gentoo, is more dev friendly.
<yang_> luux: TY for info.
<Mamarok> yang_: please stop it, I told you, this is a community based support channel for Kubuntu end users support, I told you where to ask, end of discussion.
<yang_> Mamarok: are you anyone special or what ? you seem over dignified to me ? this seems like a peer to peer channel.
<yang_> Mamarok: So telling me GO AWAY i dont support this is like okay TY have a nice day sir. Dont respond ignore. etc
<Tm_T> yang_: point to ask in #ubuntu is that there's more people, higher chance to have help with your issue
<yang_> Tm_T: Understood
<yang_> Tm_T: not buggin you guys for help anymore
<yang_> TM_T just hanging around ...
<Tm_T> yang_: as, if we don't know, it won't hurt to ask elsewhere too (:
<yang_> Tm_T: not buggin you guys for help anymore
<yang_> [03:21] <yang_> TM_T just hanging around ...
<Tm_T> yang_: I'm not saying you cannot ask here, really
<Benkinooby> hi, in kopete, how can i turn on my webcam? i read, that there sould be icons in the conversation window (source: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+question/7589 ) but i don't have. my web cam is working, i can use it with skype all right, and also in kopete i can see a nice picture of my slef, when i go settings -> wecam. any ideas?
<shocklateboy92> hey
<soee_> yo shocklateboy92
<shocklateboy92> yeah
<shocklateboy92> um... yeah i'm kinnda sorrta new 2 linux
<soee> u are not alone :D
<shocklateboy92> and i just replaced kwin with compiz
<shocklateboy92> u guys know of an irc channel i can use 2 get help with compiz?
<shocklateboy92> i'm having some issues playing videos
<soee> well i was using compiz under gnome but here with KDE kwin has all the things i need
<shocklateboy92> yeah but i used 2 use gnome, and even though i tried kwin, i still like gnome
<shocklateboy92> (just personal preference)
<rork> shocklateboy92: #compiz
<cweagans> alright, I've got an interesting problem here:  I'm running Kubuntu 9.10. It boots to a graphical login screen, I enter my credentials and the normal KDE loading thing appears. Next, the screen fades to black and a KDE wallet authorization thing displays. I enter my password to unlock the wallet for this session. The wallet screen goes away and I'm left with a black screen and a mouse cursor. That's it. I can Alt+F2 to run commands and suc
<cweagans> I'd really like my desktop back. How do I fix this?
<shocklateboy92> erm thx rork
<soee> cweagans: i had similiar problem with the black screen and i had to press some keys combination to logout, and than login again
<soee> but it was really annoying
<cweagans> soee: yeah, I've logged out and logged back in already a few times, but it seems to be something weird in the login scripts or something.
<soee> cweagans: i reinstalled system, than upgrade to 4.3.4 and than to 4.4 and all works perfect
<soee> im using nvidia drivers 195.x to
<cweagans> I just installed yesterday >.<
<soee> and i nave no problems now
<soee> :D
<soee> cweagans: u have all the updates installed ?
<cweagans> installing now
<cweagans> what program creates the KDE UI? plasma- something?
<FireCrotch> cweagans: works for me :) little less clutter in here
<cweagans> FireCrotch: wow, this error message is huge
<FireCrotch> cweagans: Heh, yeah, they tend to be quite long
<kuse> Anyone know how to fix the missing libgecko2.0-cil package in karmic, need it when building Monodevelop?
<cweagans> FireCrotch: pastebin.com/m7493c964
<cweagans> FireCrotch: in addition, I just tried moving my plasma config (~/.kde/share/config/plasma*) out of the way and tried re-running plasma-desktop. It still segfaulted, but it started to display that time
<FireCrotch> cweagans: try moving /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/plasma*  as well
<cweagans> k, did that and it started to come up, but went away (without segfaulting)
<FireCrotch> Well, we're certainly getting closer then :)
<cweagans> heh, yeah
<FireCrotch> normally when I have a problem with anything KDE related, I clobber my entire .kde directory and that solves the problem
<cweagans> oh wait, jk
<cweagans> it was segfaulting >.<
<FireCrotch> God, I can't even remember the last time that I actually *had* a problem with KDE
<cweagans> heh, yeah, me neither
<cweagans> I wonder...maybe I could just reinstall KDE?
<FireCrotch> I highly doubt that that is necessary
<FireCrotch> What exactly happened that KDE stopped working?
<cweagans> I have no idea...I just installed Kubuntu yesterday
<cweagans> so there was a lot of installation of new software and such
<FireCrotch> cweagans: perhaps getting a full backtrace will help determine whats causing the segfault
<FireCrotch> !backtrace
<ubottu> To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<cweagans> FireCrotch: no debugging symbols found >.<
<FireCrotch> cweagans: Did you try moving your entire .kde directory out of the way?
<cweagans> huh, well that solved it...I wonder what the problem was?
<cweagans> I'll start adding things back one at a time =P
<FireCrotch> cweagans: some config file must have gotten corrupted or something
<cweagans> FireCrotch: cool, well thanks for the troubleshooting help :)
<FireCrotch> cweagans: my pleasure
<SiVA_> how do I change the shell of a user?
<SiVA_> at the console, the up arrow doesn't work
<SiVA_> I want my old emacs shortcuts to work !
<Vroomfondle> the shell is set in /etc/passwd
<SiVA_> thankyou
<SiVA_> I keep getting these perl warnings when trying to aptitude stuff
<SiVA_> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<Bios> I have some problems removing files
<Bios> "cannont remove : Input/output error
<Mamarok> SiVA_: this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Mamarok> also check in the System Settings -> Regional & Language if you have all set up correctly
<Peace-> hey Mamarok tested 4.4 ?
<Peace-> it's working fine or not?
<soee_> what is Mamarok ?
<Mamarok> Peace-: I will wait till final, there are a few nasty Qt 4.6 bugs that need to be solved first IMHO
<Mamarok> Peace-: maybe the next beta
<Peace-> Mamarok: mmm  have you seen someone has tested 44.?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> just because i would upgrade but i am a bit scared xD
<soee_> Peace-: kde 4.4 ?
<Peace-> yea
<soee_> im using it right now and it works nice, sometimes when im closing some program plazma crushes but ater second everything is ok :)
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> that is bad xD
<Peace-> i will wait then
<soee_> :) my kde => http://img38.yfrog.com/img38/9098/zrzutekranu1jd.png
<Peace-> soee_: my http://imagebin.ca/view/hSxyeZJS.html
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> kde 4.3.4
<Peace-> stable :)
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> Peace-: don't upgrade then, too many crashes yet
<Peace-> Mamarok: yea :) i will follow you
<soee_> Peace-: nice ur on desktop or laptop ?
<Mamarok> OK, I am off for no, later
<Peace-> laptop
<soee_> and how it works ? i was thinking @ change my vista to kubuntu  on lap
<soee_> brb
<Peace-> here on toshiba a100 it's very very very stable and beauty
<Peace-> because i have an intel 945gm like video card...
<Peace-> with drivers that are working fine .. now ...
<Peace-> i have this laptop since 2007
<Peace-> and now i can say it works well , but i have reported a lots of bugs in these 2 year....
<Peace-> years
<Peace-> now the kernel recognize everything
<esdaniel> would someone be kind enough to remind me how to get the padevchooser in systray displayed with the right icon instead of a questionmark icon, please
<christaker> i can't connect to ##java ;/
<Peace-> christaker: i am on java channel :)
<Peace-> ritght now
<christaker> Peac/join ##java
<jtheuer> I guess you cannot read error messages...
<jazzy_d> hi everyone
<jazzy_d> is there any way to remove silence at the begining and end of audio tracks in K3b (for audio encoding) ???
<jazzy_d> or any other audio encoding program that supports nero aac and removing silence at begining and end of tracks?
<ramkanai> 123
<cweagans> jazzy_d: audacity perhaps?
<cweagans> is there something for KDE that has similar functionality to Mac OS's keychain wrt SSH passphrases? basically, I unlock the passphrase once and KDE would remember the passphrase for me
<esdaniel> cweagans: pinentry? just checkin' google for you now
<cweagans> esdaniel: hmm...not quite what I'm looking for. I've googled it already, but I haven't come up with anything useful yet
<esdaniel> cweagans: seen this? ksshaskpass
<esdaniel> cweagns: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=50971
<cweagans> yeah, just installed that. It's sort of close, but I'm looking for something that's semi-automatic. I know I can use ssh-agent from the command line, but I'm thinking something more along the lines of 1) I type ssh myserver.com, 2) KDE prompts for passphrase and remembers it, ...that's it
<esdaniel> cweagans: this may give you a few ideas: http://www.pontohonk.de/kde/ssh.html
<cweagans> cool, thanks :)
<esdaniel> anyone know where I should link an icon image file in order for it to display in the systray (i.e. padevchooser in this case)
<jazzy_d> cweagans thanks Ill try it
<olimpico> Hello, I have a little annoying issue with my kubuntu. My computer has an spdif(digital Audio output) which I'm not able to control the volume from the kmix. Is there any other tool in Kubuntu that can allow me to control the volume?
<jazzy_d> cweagans any other?
<olimpico> Obviously the analog outputs and inputs, they all work from kmix, I have only the issue of the SPDIF output.
<esdaniel> olimpico: can you see your device in alsamixer? i.e. from shell #alsamixer
<olimpico> No, that exactly the problme
<olimpico> problem
<olimpico> esdaniel: That's exactly the problem, it works, but I cannot see it
<jazzy_d> cweagans I was looking for a plugin for k3b to do that, but I couldnt find any
<kalinux> hi have a problem with kpackage
<olimpico> esdaniel: But in the Kubuntu System Sttings-> Multimadia, I can select the SPDIF Digital output as default for everything.
<esdaniel> what's this telling you: aplay -l
<olimpico> esdaniel: I just sent you the output in a private message, it's too long, but there it is the digital output and the HDMI. None of which is in alsamixer.
<dbc254> My modem tries to go online while I'm still booting up. have to Pon/poff to clear it before use each time. What's wrong?
<esdaniel> dbc254: if your modem does not have a dhcp feature this may be due to the fact that as part of your desktop's network initialisation a dhcp request is sent to your modem which it will then attempt to forward to your isp if it does not handle dhcp itself - guessing here, will help to check the modem adminstrator interface
<dbc254> how do I do that?
<esdaniel> dbc254: what modem are you using?
<dbc254> zoom external
<esdaniel> dbc254: I'm about to google your modem info, can you be more specific...?  As a rule of thumb contemporary modems are adminstered via an http interface and it's a case of knowing the default IP of the modem and the admin/pwd combo - which is normally found in your product manual, which when i go to google it will tell me that info
<esdaniel> dbc254: http interface i.e. via a web browser you point at 192.168.0.1 for example
<dbc254> external serial modem 56k v.92/v.90 model# 3048
<esdaniel> dbc254: thanks, as this is a dialup modem it is unlikely you have an admin interface over http therefore please consult this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/GeneralDiscussion
<esdaniel> dbc254: sorry, this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<esdaniel> dbc254: further specifc info for kubuntu here: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/kppp/
<esdaniel> dbc254: it's been a while since i used this type of hardware so forgive my lack of immediate awareness about kppp
<dbc254> I'm just glad somebody responded. The last 6-8mos or so have yielded NO help at all
<dbc254> thanx!
<esdaniel> dbc254: :-) np
<esdaniel> dbc254: go to go out but... you can use opendns for dns servers (208.67.222.222 / 208.67.220.220) or google's but opendns will get you started
<dbc254> thanx again, still reading from initial suggested sites
<kubuntuser> I like google's. There is no redirect to ads the ip is easy to remember
<kubuntuser> I at one point was on a network with a foobared dns server and was able to remember the google ip :-)
<SwimsuitIssue> does anyone stream stuff to their xbox360 here?
<kubuntuser> SwimsuitIssue: I stream to my ps3
<SwimsuitIssue> ok
<SwimsuitIssue> what program do you use?
<kubuntuser> mediatomb
<SwimsuitIssue> jesus.. another program :P ive been surfin and searching today it seams there are alot of diffrent ways of doing it
<SwimsuitIssue> is that for xbox360 aswell?
<kubuntuser> it will work with any dnla complient client (yes)
<SwimsuitIssue> is it easy to set up?
<kubuntuser> not too difficult
<kubuntuser> transcoding sucks...
<SwimsuitIssue> :(
<kubuntuser> but it is fine for streaming stuff it can play
<SwimsuitIssue> im not really sure i understand how the xbox works this but i tried with uShare
<SwimsuitIssue> and the xbox sees the uShare share but cannot connect to it
<kubuntuser> ok
<SwimsuitIssue> if i manage to connect will it see my shared folder and be able to play whatever the xbox can manage to play or what?
<kubuntuser> yep
<kubuntuser> whatever the xbox knows how to play
<SwimsuitIssue> ok and its the same principle with mediatomb?
<kubuntuser> I want to look into ushare :-)
<kubuntuser> SwimsuitIssue: I am not sure about ushare...
<kubuntuser> sorry
<SwimsuitIssue> no but I mean with mediatomb does it work the same way as i described above?
<kubuntuser> SwimsuitIssue: ushare can not transcode
<kubuntuser> yeah
<SwimsuitIssue> so mediatomb can transcode some movie for instance that the xbox cannot originally open?
<kubuntuser> the issue is that you can't ff rw or pause
<kubuntuser> I find the transcoding next to useless
<kubuntuser> unless it were like music or something...
<SwimsuitIssue> when do you need to transcode?
<kubuntuser> I do not know what the xbox supports
<SwimsuitIssue> i mean ..
<BluesKaj> !xbox
<pagore> hi guys, do you know why i cant start FireFox since the last update?
<SwimsuitIssue> did you have to configure your firewall to get it work?
<kubuntuser> SwimsuitIssue: nope
<SwimsuitIssue> ok thanks
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: we are not talking about linux on the xbox. We are talking about a linux computer working with an xbox360
<BluesKaj> kubuntuser, what does "linux computer working with an xbox360" mean if you don't mind my question ? :)
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: dlna media server
<gotmilk82> is there a separate IRC for wubi?
<BluesKaj> gotmilk82, try #wubi
<gotmilk82> lol
<BluesKaj> some how I doubt it
<gotmilk82> well they have ubuntu-anything you can think of....
<gotmilk82> :)
<BluesKaj> just ask here gotmilk82 , maybe soneboady help
<BluesKaj> somebody , that Is :)
<gotmilk82> I had 9.04 just happy, then I was told that I had to install win 7 :(.  So I thought I would give ubuntu wubi a try.  Now when I boot to the wubi ubuntu, it complains that the disk has many errors.  Ubuntu 9.04 and Win 7 doesn't seem to see this, but wubi is constantly mad.  Any ideas?
<gotmilk82> I know that wubi is new, but I can't seem to ping on anyone that has tried it.  :(  I don't want to give up my ubuntu, but I like the idea that I could share files, if necessary without running Virtualbox, etc
<SwimsuitIssue> kubuntuser: I installed mediatomb
<SwimsuitIssue> opened up the webinterface
<SwimsuitIssue> is it running?:P
<BluesKaj> gotmilk82 , i suggest you research W7-wubi compatability
<kubuntuser> SwimsuitIssue?
<SwimsuitIssue> yeah
<BluesKaj> gotmilk82, especially if you have a64bit system
<gotmilk82> yep, its 64 alright
<gotmilk82> ;)
<SwimsuitIssue> kubuntuser: should i run some config file maybe?
<gotmilk82> I guess it picked 64 kubuntu because win 7 was 64 bit
<kubuntuser> SwimsuitIssue: I have no idea
<SwimsuitIssue> kubuntuser: u just run the webinterface and it works?
<kubuntuser> SwimsuitIssue: you should edit the config file
<BluesKaj> gotmilk82, one forum says, " Wubi needs to be run in "Vista Compatibility Mode" in order to work with W7"
<kubuntuser> find a tutorial online
<SwimsuitIssue> kubuntuser: OK thanks I'll do that
<Verminator> I just burnt an audio CD w/ 3 tracks (source are wav files) with K3b.  CD plays fine, but will not repeat, any suggestions as to why?  I have tried this on 2 diff CD players and the CD fails to repeat on each.
<BluesKaj> kubuntuser, we don't get many xbox/xbox360 questions here , usually ppl look to the xbox rooms for info to do "mods" on them , linux or not.
<kubuntuser> lol
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: he has a almost purely linux question. "How do I setup a dlna server"
<kubuntuser> :-)
<BluesKaj> I guess my linux learning doesn't go as far as dlna servers , but that is also thefirst question i've seen about one : )
<Verminator> sorry, I think someone IMed me, but I lost the window or something.
<BluesKaj> of course I'm not a gamer but I use our TiVo as a Lan media server
<BluesKaj> kubuntuser, purely linux question eh? looks to me like DNLA servers are cross platform devices
<BluesKaj> BBL
<greg_> Hi guys
<Novice> Anyone know of software that I can use to monitor cpu temps?
<Novice> Anyone know of some hardware monitoring software I can use to monitor my cpu temps?
<shirui> Any one ? I've got a problem
<kn0wledge> can someone help me? im trying to figure out how to change the default interface to so i can connect to my wireless router using wan1. i one wired, and 2 wireless cards
<vzhik> Привет всем!
<Mamarok> !ru | vzhik
<ubottu> vzhik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chuckf> is there a good simple app to test a webcam under kubutnu?
<chuckf> just found the kopete option
<user1> hello
<user1> any help me bot
<Peace-> user1: ?
<Peace-> what's the problem man?
<Byron> Is there a way to undo the new GRUB? It doesn't update and now it doesn't select anything and no countdown is shown.
<user1> configure how for enter chatroom spanish
<Byron> How can I remaster an ISO?
<tsimpson> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Byron> Thank you, tsimpson
<richiguada_> When I can see Kubuntu screenshots?
<DavidH> help. my desktop is stuck in 800x600 and or 640x480 after i tried to use a nes emulator and i cannot get it back to 1024x768 like it was earlier
<richiguada_> reboot DavidH
<DavidH> i did. and it stays this way
<tsimpson> lots of screen shots: http://images.google.com/images?q=Kubuntu+screenshots&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=aS4tS6G3HoGZ_Qa11ez6CA&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CBsQsAQwAw
<richiguada_> tsimpson, but Doesnt exist a page in the kubuntu site?
<tsimpson> richiguada_: Kubuntu is highly customisable, so there is little point. there are some on the release announcement pages and on kde.org
<ramiras> Подскажите пожалуйста, какой лучше клиент для дц++?
<tsimpson> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Final/Kubuntu
<tsimpson> !ru | ramiras
<ubottu> ramiras: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sebo28> #pardus
<Nickoe_> I keep getting this error when I try to install java via apt-get install java-6-plugin
<Nickoe_>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Nickoe_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Nickoe_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6-15-1_all.deb
<Nickoe_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-15-1_i386.deb
<FloodBotK1> Nickoe_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nickoe_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Mamarok> actually, Nickoe_, the paste to use would be this one:
<Mamarok> !paste | Nickoe_
<ubottu> Nickoe_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DavidH> ill try the reboot again and come back if it doesnt work
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: I got my kubuntu to work good :)
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: nice to hear :)
<Nickoe_> Mamrok: Although my other computer ended up with a RAT on windows..
<Mamarok> ouch
<Nickoe_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Nickoe_> !pastebin  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Nickoe_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Nickoe_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6-15-1_all.deb
<Nickoe_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-15-1_i386.deb
<Nickoe_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBotK1> Nickoe_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nickoe_> Im confused
<Nickoe_> Oh its mulitple lines I pasted, sorry.
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: also, pastebinit is a package you need to run form the command line, not in the channel
<richiguada_> What happen DavidH?
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: a pastebin is a website to paste stuff, then you only give the URL here
<DavidH> still same resolution and still only have 800x600 and 640x48- avail
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: Ah, I thought it could upload that. I could try that with my java irc bot :D
<richiguada_> DavidH,Do you see the control panel?
<DavidH> yes
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: you need to run the following for java plugins:
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: I get some kind of dpkg error when I try that; let me pastebin it
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m564ebc65
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: you run the default KDE 4.3.2, anf Kubutnu 9.10, right?
<Mamarok> and*
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: Im not sure about the KDE, but yes Kubuntu 9.10
<Mamarok> well, if you didn't add a PPA repository, then it is KDE 4.3.4
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: I'm positive I didn't do that
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: could you please paste again, but the full output, with the command line you entered?
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: sure
<Mamarok> there is an error previously I need to see
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m348e3979
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: you apparently removed the whole java stuff, so please do the following:
<Mamarok> oops, was I just offline?
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: you apparently removed the whole java stuff, so please do the following:
<DavidH> looks like it Mamarok
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: I think I messed something up when I tried to install Java manually. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m768892be
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: no, you didn, my bad, run the following
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin
<Nickoe_> Sub-proccess dpkg error again
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: and if you just install the -jre without the -bin package?
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: >_< http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1772ba2c
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: sorry, you are already root, you don't need to type sudo
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: there is something fishy, it doesn't find the jre
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: it still doesnt work..
<Nickoe_> Without sudo and in root
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: what does the command: aptitude show sun-java6-jre  tell you?
<Nickoe_> State: not installed
<Nickoe_> Conflicts: j2se common
<Mamarok> aha
<Mamarok> and that is installed?
<Nickoe_> I don't recall installing it
<Nickoe_> The only thing I've installed is firefox
<Mamarok> could you see if java-common is installed? aptitude show java-common
<Mamarok> normally there should be a default java IIRC
<Nickoe_> It is installed
<Mamarok> ok, that's already good. Do you get any errors if you do 'apt-get update' ?
<Nickoe_> None
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: maybe aptitude could help, it tends to resolve conflicts easier than apt-get
<Mamarok> try running aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<Nickoe_> When I ran aptitude install sun-java-jre6 it told me sun-java6-plugin is broken
<Nickoe_> It's prompting me to remove plugin
<Mamarok> oh, and did it suggest to remove it?
<Mamarok> then do so, please
<Nickoe_> Ok its done
<Mamarok> you usually don't need those plugins anyway
<Mamarok> and what now if you try installing the -jre?
<Nickoe_> I'm still getting the the dpkg error
<Nickoe_> But it said attempting to recover and everything has done
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: nice :)
<Nickoe_> So is it working now?
<Mamarok> does Firefox run correctly?
<Nickoe_> As in open, or run java?
<Mamarok> you need to restart it if it is already runnign now, of course
<Mamarok> running*
<Nickoe_> Do I need this icedtea plugin?
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: I don't know, need to check what it does, a Firefox plugin?
<Nickoe_> Yes, it says to run applets in a webpage
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: no, you usually need no plugins, except if you want to do special things
<Nickoe_> It's not detecting java...
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: also, in Firefox some plugins make sense, others are just gadgets
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: just a second
<Mamarok> try running this: update-java-alternatives -l
<Nickoe_> No such file or directory for the jvm, shall I pastebin it?
<Mamarok> no, no need to, do the following: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<Nickoe_> Directory doesnt not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Mamarok> does it suggest to create it?
<Nickoe_> No
<Mamarok> hm, I guess you need to install it, just a moment...
<Mamarok> try that: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Mamarok> choose the one with the highest priority that says auto mode
<Nickoe_> No alternatives found for Java..
<Nickoe_> o.o
<Mamarok> hm, I wonder what went wrong, you should try installing the opensdk, just a moment
<supersub> mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/7c9d9479-0fb7-4d1b-a518-f6946ec71d01 on /root failed: invalid argument
<supersub> mount: mouting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<supersub> mount: mouting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<supersub> mount: mouting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory18-f6946ec71
<supersub> mount: mouting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory
<FloodBotK1> supersub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supersub> Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init.9480]
<supersub> hey guys can someone please help me with this error..
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: try installing that: aptitude install openjdk-6-jre
<supersub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343915/
<Nickoe_> What the heck! I'm still getting this dpkg errror!
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343916/
<Nickoe_> It says that at the start of the installation
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: because you have another apt-get or aptitude running
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: I don't...
<Mamarok> no package isntaller open, neither?
<Nickoe_> The only things I have open are IRC and terminal
<Mamarok> hm, and you are still root?
<Nickoe_> Yes
<user1> hi
<supersub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343915/ Can someone please help me...
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: it could be that your dkpg is locked, let's see...
<Pavel> can anyone assist me in updating java?
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: try running that: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock  (without sudo if you are root, of course)
<Nickoe_> done
<Mamarok> try running the last one again then, the openjdk-6-jre installation
<Nickoe_> its working so far :)
<Nickoe_> How did dpkg get locked do you think?
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: Now it says config.dat is locked
<Mamarok> oh noes...
<Mamarok> can you close the terminal and reopen it again? And then maybe not run as root, but just use sudo, it's more secure
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: I did the -vki for config and i think its installed now
<Mamarok> why did you do run fuser for config?
<Mamarok> I don't understand
<Nickoe_> I thought that unlocked the dpkg, and it say config was locked too, soo :s
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: right, sorry, I am getting tired
<Nickoe_> How do I check if its installed?
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: java -version should tell you what is running, then if nothing shows up you should run the update-alternatives -s --config-java again
<Nickoe_> It's 1.6.0 :)
<Mamarok> great, then openjdk is running :)
<Mamarok> try checking Firefox now
<Nickoe_> It's still prompting me to install two plugins
<Nickoe_> And it's not detecting java
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: you need to tell it where java is I think
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: isn't that ln -s?
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: I don't understand that command, what would that be, with what command?
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: I read on the java instructions for linux you had to create some kind of path to java with ln -s
<Mamarok> ah, no, not necessarily, that would create a symlink
<Nickoe_> Oh
<user1> someone knows how to enter the chat Spanish
<Mamarok> !es | user1
<ubottu> user1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: sorry, my X is running havoc, testing something
<Mamarok> brb
<user1> thanks
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: back
<Mamarok> user1: you are welcome :)
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: Ok, I ran the java test on java.com, and it tells me I do have 1.6.0, but 1.6.7 is the newest
<supersub> Mamarok can you please help me with my boot issue
<supersub> ?
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: you don't need the newest, or do you?
<supersub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343915/
<Nickoe_> At the moment, I really need the newest jdk
<Mamarok> supersub: I really don't know, and I am quite tired right now, will need a break soon
<supersub> ok cool..
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: what for? then you need to install it from the java website, and not sure this works
<Nickoe_> netbeans
<Mamarok> right...
<raindog> Hmm, no notifications in choqok 0.9.4 built from source.  Anyone else running into this?
<Mamarok> then you need to get it from the Sun website and install it, you should have told me that immediately
<Nickoe_> I need both, but jre is just for games
<Mamarok> raindog: you should ask in #choqok, then, that is not default on Karmic
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: since the jdk includes the jre it would have spared us some work :)
<raindog> Mamarok: Have, but very quiet there.  What is the default microblogging app in karmic?
<Mamarok> raindog: well, I use Choqok, but not built from source
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: Wow, I was completely unaware of that, I always downloaded them seperately.
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: well, the jdk is the developer environment, it includes the runtime environment
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: I didn't think it would, since its the developers environment..
<Mamarok> if you check the size of the packages, you can see that, and they do explain it on the website, no?
<Mamarok> what would the devs do without the runtime? :)
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: Not compile source? :P
<Mamarok> raindog: there also is a plasma-widget for microblogging
<Mamarok> Nickoe_: well, you need a runtime to test, no?
<raindog> Mamarok: Ah, forgot about that.  Good idea.  I'll check it out.
<Mamarok> raindog: else it is Choqok 0.6.6, works fine here
<Nickoe_> Mamarok: You do, but it's not a must.. I guess if you were very experienced and don't need to test.. I've only done that like once.
<Nickoe_> brb
<raindog> Mamarok: Choqok 0.6.6 was crashing badly for me.  Of course I am running KDE 4.3.80 (KDE 4.4 Beta1
<Mamarok> raindog: well, then you should know that this is not a problem with Choqok, but with Qt 4.6, it crashes more than one app in KDE, don't expect miracles with a first beta release, it is not meant for productive use
<Mamarok> raindog: read the release notes when you use a beta version, they usually tell you the known bugs
<raindog> Mamarok: True.  I had read about Qt4.6 not playing well with some things.
<Mamarok> guess why I am not updating...
<Mamarok> raindog: beta testing is best done on a spare PC that you don't need for serious use, or in a VM
<raindog> Mamarok: Agreed.  I can work around the issues.  I learn a lot from testing.
<fixer_33> hi i've got a problem with permission for acces to user direction on folder
<fixer_33> apache run but I can only see 403 Forbidden
<kadoban> is there a way to find out where a package puts certain files? i have qt4-demos installed, but have no idea where to find them
<ionut> hi
<ionut> how can i install beryl?
<Mamarok> ionut: you don't, there is compositing in kwin, check out the system settings -> Desktop
<ionut> Mamarok:  what you mean?
 * Mamarok needs a break
<ghostcube> ionut: beryl is dead if so you must enable compiz
<ghostcube> or use the kde 4 desktop effects
<sjakie-> ionut: beryl is dead
<Mamarok> ionut: KDE doesn't use Compiz nor Beryl in KDE4, but compositing in Kwin directly
<ionut> i have ubuntu 8.04
<ionut> Mamarok:  i have ubuntu 8.04
<Mamarok> ok... ionut, 8.04 is not supported anymore, sorry
<Mamarok> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ionut> Mamarok: do u know how can i install for example a theme like Matrix theme?
<Mamarok> ionut: no, sorry
<ionut> Mamarok: thx
<Pavel> can anyone help me get java working in firefox?
<ionut> how can i find what version of KDE i have?
<DaskreeCh> ionut: In Konqueror go to help -> about KDE
<ghostcube> ionut: open any kde app and look into help >> about kde
<ionut> ow,thx so much
<Vroomfondle> or in Konqueror go to sysinfo:/
<Vroomfondle> lots more info there :)
<DaskreeCh> Vroomfondle: nice :) but give what is needed and no more :)
<ionut> does anyone know good themes for the 3.5.10 release ?
<ghostcube> www.kde-look.org
<ghostcube> check this :)
<supersub> hey guy's.. im having aserious issue booting my system.  I thinking of slaving this hdd to my current workstation to try and get my files, will i encounter any issues in doing so?
<Vroomfondle> more is better! ;)
<Mamarok> Vroomfondle: not the policy of this channel...
<Vroomfondle> Mamarok: Eh?
<ghostcube> dont bring beginners to the end of what they need to know
<ghostcube> :D
<Mamarok> Vroomfondle: user support should be to the point, don't overload
<Vroomfondle> Mamarok: care to point to a policy document which states this?
<DaskreeCh> supersub: depends on the system
<DaskreeCh> windows. Might be a bit of a problem OSX can be coaxed into being useful Linux shuld be fine
<Mamarok> Vroomfondle: let's take that to #kubuntu-offtopic, please
<Vroomfondle> Mamarok: sorry, I think I've probably come across as unneccessarily antagonistic.
<Vroomfondle> I don't mean to seem irritable. It's just that I've been in this channel for years now and have never heard of such a rule. Never mind - if others think it appropriate then I will try to abide.
<Mamarok> Vroomfondle: well, discussions don't belong here, I am gladly discuss this where appropriate
<Vroomfondle> though I do seem to have wound up /part-ed from #kubuntu-offtopic... must remedy
<supersub> DaskreeCh: What do you need to know?
<DaskreeCh> supersub: What is the second machine running?
<supersub> 9.10
<DaskreeCh> supersub: It'll work wonderfully
<DaskreeCh> Sorry to hear about the problems booting what is happening
<supersub> so i just need to slave the drive and thats it..
<DaskreeCh> I can't help right now as I'm heading to the bath but let me hear what your issues are
<DaskreeCh> supersub: Yep it will come up on the left panel in Dolphin and you can copy off what ever you need
<supersub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343915/
<supersub> hey can you look over the boot issue im having before i proceed.. lots of data if i take the slaving option that i dont want to lose.
<DaskreeCh> supersub: woah
<DaskreeCh> have a live CD ?
<supersub> no
<supersub> but more than happy to make one.. not sure of where to get the iso..
<DaskreeCh> supersub: ok from the busybox can you type ls /dev/sd*
<supersub> hold on
<supersub> system is on the other desk
<DaskreeCh> Ok lets do this. I'll give you the ISO link you get it and burn a CD and boot it on the other machine and rejoin here
<DaskreeCh> I'll go bathe in the meantime :)
 * DaskreeCh hopes you ahve slow net
<Mamarok> DaskreeCh: sounds like a deal :)
<DaskreeCh> supersub: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.10/kubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<DaskreeCh> I'm off to fight grime!!
<EDinNY> How do I change sound levels?\
<olso> salut :D
<olso> Hello..
<EDinNY> Anyone know how to set sound and levels in kubuntu?
<DaskreeCh> EDinNY: kmix?
<supersub> DaskreeCh: Im downloading now...
 * EDinNY tries "kmix" from the command line
<EDinNY> should "kmix" launch anything?
<diablo> Hi everyone.
<DaskreeCh> supersub: ok how much % ?
<diablo> What are you using to replace qtparted or gparted on kubuntu 9.10 ? thx
<DaskreeCh> EDinNY: I'm a little confused. What are you trying to do? Turn the volume up and down?
<DaskreeCh> !hi | diablo
<ubottu> diablo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<DaskreeCh> diablo: I wasn't aware they needed replacing. What would nesscitate that?
<diablo> DaskreeCh: I cannot find anything to look at my partitions...
<EDinNY> DaskreeCh:  yes.  actually I am trying to figure out how to make sound work.  I just moved the hd with kubuntu on it to another machine.  sound does not work now
<EDinNY> DaskreeCh: how do I get a volume control on the screen?
<EDinNY> DaskreeCh: what should kmix do?  give me a mixer?
<EDinNY> can anyone help me with a sound issue?
<EDinNY> When I move an HD containing kubuntu to another machine should kubuntu detect the new sound card during boot?
<DaskreeCh> diablo: gparted should worl
<DaskreeCh> EDinNY: hold on
<diablo> DaskreeCh: It's not in the repos...
<DaskreeCh> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 440 kB, installed size 3704 kB
<DaskreeCh> diablo: Are you sure?
<DaskreeCh> EDinNY: You have a KDE desktop with panels?
<EDinNY> I have kde desktop
<DaskreeCh> EDinNY: Yes it should detect the sound card
<DaskreeCh> EDinNY: ok does it have panels?
<EDinNY> how can I see a mixer?
<EDinNY> panel...you mean like the bar at the bottom with the "K" on it?
<DaskreeCh> EDinNY: Yes
<EDinNY> got it
<EDinNY> does not have a sound widget on it
<DaskreeCh> And at the right end does it have the clock and a system tray ?
<EDinNY> yes
<DaskreeCh> with I think the clipboard in it?
<DaskreeCh> and no sound?
<EDinNY> I think I deleted the clipbard
<EDinNY> never used it
<DaskreeCh> EDinNY: ha ha ok press alt+F2 and type kmix
<diablo> DaskreeCh: The problem with Gparted is that it has a lot of Gnome's dependencies
<DaskreeCh> diablo: I know icky.
<EDinNY> lets see if it works...tried that from a command promp
<DaskreeCh> !info qtparted
<ubottu> Package qtparted does not exist in karmic
<DaskreeCh> !info qparted
<ubottu> Package qparted does not exist in karmic
<DaskreeCh> Hmm
<diablo> DaskreeCh: It's a shame that qtparted is not dvelopped anymore...
<EDinNY> DaskreeCh:kmix icon apeared, then it never ran
<diablo> DaskreeCh: Ok but what is the partition manager that is used in the installation process ... ?
<DaskreeCh> diablo: I know it is FOSS though so if someone had some motivation they could port it to Qt4
<DaskreeCh> EDinNY: ok type alt+F2 then kmix again
<DaskreeCh> I think it should give you a window the second time
<DaskreeCh> diablo: libparted as far as I know. Ubiquity leverages it
<DaskreeCh> The same backend for gparted and qtparted
<EDinNY> icon appears in the task bar, but when I click on it, disappears. ps tells me it is still running
<EDinNY>  DaskreeCh: 1625 ?        S      0:00 kmix -session 106564320000124767819100000043610008_1256645578_511746
<EDinNY> killed it and trying to restart...
<DaskreeCh> EDinNY: bah it's a front end for alsamixer run that from the command line and see what it gives you
<DaskreeCh> M to mute and un mute channels
<EDinNY> DaskreeCh: I see the bouncing icon, icon appears in task bar...then disappears.  ps says still running...
<EDinNY> DaskreeCh: 2226 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit4: kmix [kdeinit] -caption KMix -icon kmix
<EDinNY> is there a command line mixer I can use?
<DaskreeCh> !info partitionmanager | diablo is this helpful ?
<ubottu> diablo: partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 726 kB, installed size 2848 kB
<DaskreeCh> EDinNY: I just gave you the command for it
<EDinNY> DaskreeCh: kmix?
<EDinNY> oh, ok
<DaskreeCh> alsamixer
<diablo> DaskreeCh: Thanks a lot man, partitionmanger works fine !
<simo_> hello every body
<simo_> any body work in php ?
<DaskreeCh> !hi | simo_
<ubottu> simo_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<DaskreeCh> simo_: ##php probably does
<simo_> i don't how i work with this chanel
<simo_> acanaly a have every think installed
<simo_> apache2
<simo_> php4
<simo_> php6 sorry
<simo_> mySql
<simo_> but how can i use this i have no idea
<DaskreeCh> simo_: What do you need help with?
<simo_> how can i creat a proyect of php
<DaskreeCh> simo_: type /join ##php
<DaskreeCh> simo_: They would be able to help there
<simo_> where ?¿
<DaskreeCh> simo_: in ##php
<Vroomfondle> in ##php
<Vroomfondle> simo_: ##php is a better place to ask than here.
<DaskreeCh> simo_: type /join ##php in this window
<Vroomfondle> They know more about starting PHP projects.
<simo_> how can i know the chanels that there are here ?
<DaskreeCh> simo_: Seems they have the channel locked currently. Hold on
<Vroomfondle> simo_: just type /join ##php
<Vroomfondle> oh
<DaskreeCh> simo_: Are you idenitified ?
<simo_> no
<simo_> i don't know how
<simo_> :)
<simo_> i click in join chanel
<simo_> then ##php
<simo_> but nothing happned
<DaskreeCh> !register | simo_
<ubottu> simo_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<DaskreeCh> simo_: If you register your username then you can join
<simo_> this registration will bee here?
<simo_> so i have to do the steps which are in this part
<simo_> What is the recommended way to set up my IRC nickname?
<Pavel> hello, I'm having a lot of trouble with java... I'm attempting to run 'suo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras' but there seems to be a problem configuring java.
<Pavel> I've gotten the message twice "serious dpkg error - missing file in usr/java..."
<Pavel> and then I get a licensing screen that takes over the konsol window and has nothing to click or type into...
<DaskreeCh> simo_: yes it will be here. type /msg nickserv help register
<DaskreeCh> Pavel: you don't click it
<DaskreeCh> you press tab and spacebar
<Pavel> daskreech, thanks, is that why I got the message 'dpgk warning - files list missing'?
<Pavel> DaskreeCh, I just got this message : Errors were encountered while processing:
<Pavel>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04_all.deb
<Pavel> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DaskreeCh> Pavel: hmm try sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04_all.deb
<simo_> ok i will try with
<DaskreeCh> simo_: let me know if you get lost. Nickserv is a robot of course
<simo_> i'm lost realy
<simo_> haha
<DaskreeCh> simo_: Let me know where you are lost then :)
<simo_> i wrote /nick simo163
<simo_> here
<simo_> but nothnig change
<simo_> i dont know waht i have to do else
<DaskreeCh> simo_: that should change your nick. Where did you type it?
<DaskreeCh> Ok here :)
<simo_> here
<simo_> :)
<DaskreeCh> try /nick testnick
<eugenio> hi
<DaskreeCh> !hi | eugenio
<ubottu> eugenio: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<DaskreeCh> Pavel: Where are you installing this from?
<DaskreeCh> A PPA or the main Repos?
<eugenio> I dont now...
<DaskreeCh> eugenio: Welcome to #kubuntu
<Pavel> Daskreech honestly couldn't tell ya.  I've been trying to run 'sudo apt-get kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<DaskreeCh> Pavel: Do you need java ?
<eugenio> What is this?
<Pavel> I believe so.
<DaskreeCh> eugenio: This is a support room. If you are having problems with Kubuntu or any questions regarding it we will try to help and fix as best as we can
<eugenio> Thanks
<DaskreeCh> Pavel: :-) Ok what fuels that belief ?
<bboerner> hhi
<bboerner> hi
<bboerner> hhi
<Pavel> any firefox applications requiring it won't work, and I attempted downloading a game through adept that was unsupported
<eugenio> Somebody speaks spanish?
<DaskreeCh> !hi | bboerner
<ubottu> bboerner: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<DaskreeCh> !es | eugenio
<ubottu> eugenio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eugenio> gracias
<DaskreeCh> Pavel: try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre (not that I think it will work any better)
<Squideshi> I installed the kubuntu-desktop package. Is there any way to undo this?
<DaskreeCh> Squideshi: What do you mean?
<Squideshi> I think kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package that depends on a number of other packages. I don't think these other packages will be uninstalled if I just uninstall the kubuntu-desktop package.
<Pavel> Daskreech that finished, should I now retry the original command?
<mbj> does anyone prefer gnome to KDE?
<Squideshi> DaskreeCh: I mean is there any way to uninstall KDE, leaving Ubuntu the way it was before installing the kubuntu-desktop package.
<DaskreeCh> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<DaskreeCh> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<DaskreeCh> mbj: Gnomies?
<DaskreeCh> Squideshi: umm try sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop kdelibs5 && sudo apt-get autoremove I think that should clear out KDE
<DaskreeCh> Pavel: well the kubuntu-restricted pulls in Java6-bin which seems broken right now so maybe not the greatest idea? What are you trying to get from the restricted packages?
<Pavel> Daskreech actually that command you gave me worked :)
<DaskreeCh> Pavel: Great :)
#kubuntu 2009-12-20
<DaskreeCh> supersub: still downloading?
<jc0694> hello everybody!
<jc0694> i just installed kubuntu 9.04 on my pc and i'm looking for a good guide or book to download... any ideas?
<jc0694> i'm a noob if you haven't figured it out (too much enthusiasm)... hehehehhe
<jc0694> @find ubuntu
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Welcome to Kubuntu!
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: A good question would be what do you want to do?
<DaskreeCh> :-)
<DaskreeCh> Any questions on anything jc0694 ?
<DaskreeCh> How new are you?
<DaskreeCh> As in new to Linux? Or new to KDE or new to Kubuntu?
<jc0694> first off, does this channel support being able to share and download files/documentation?  i tried the @find command but got nothing... i'm new to linux and kde
<jc0694> i'm actually new to irc too...
<Vroomfondle> the bot has factoids accessible via !
<DaskreeCh> well the documentation is mostly at wiki.kubuntu.org
<Vroomfondle> like !ubuntu
<DaskreeCh> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Vroomfondle> the bot does not howeevr offer downloaded
<Vroomfondle> as DaskreeCh says, the wiki/forum is the place to look for documentation
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: if you open konqueror it has a handbook there
<iconmefisto> how do I set up network audio streaming? I have a laptop with no sound, and want it to output audio on my desktop machine's soundcard
<DaskreeCh> iconmefisto: Look into Pulseaudio
<jc0694> ok... was kinda looking for a good .pdf file to download and break me in slowly
<Vroomfondle> one generally learns Linux piecemeal, as-and-when
<iconmefisto> DaskreeCh: yeah I thought pulseaudio would be the answer, but I can't find any info on how to do it in kubuntu karmic
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Ha ha sorry to say there is no real slowly for Linux. It moves so quickly that it's all you can do to run fast enough to see it disappearing over the horizon
<jc0694> is there a good server/channel that you may know if that facillitates the exchange of .pdf files or manuals for linux stuff?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: but as I said let us know what you are interested in and we can go at it.
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: You have no idea what "linux stuff" entails :) that's like asking for a few tips on how to "live"
<DaskreeCh> you'd be crushed by the table of contents :)
<iconmefisto> jc0694: the problem is there is too much documentation. you need to narrow down what you want to know
<jc0694> i know, i know... bad question... i'm a noob... i just need something to get me off the ground and feel confident getting around the operating system... when i power on kubuntu now, i look at the screen for like 10 minutes and poke around looking at menu options then i get out because i don't know what the hell i'm doing... heheheheh
<DaskreeCh> iconmefisto: the kubuntu isn't really needed any docs you find on pulseaudio should suffice. Pulseaudio acts the same as it's below the desktop layer
<Vroomfondle> just identify what you want your computer to do for you, then if you can't figure out how to make it do it then ask here
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: what do you do when you are not in KUbuntu ?
<jc0694> using windows xp... that's all i've ever used... linux is a bit, uh.. how do you say... "different" from xp
<jc0694> ... but i like it!
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Different it is. but what does "using windows XP" mean for you?
<iconmefisto> DaskreeCh: but how do you configure anything pulseaudio in kubuntu. everything I read is ubuntu/gnome specific and installing those gnome config tools screws with sound generally, so I end up with no sound at all
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: open konqueror and at the top there is a section that says starting points: Introduction. Click on Introduction
<jc0694> i have know idea what windows xp means... i think the xp means like "extended program" or professional something... i don't know
<DaskreeCh> iconmefisto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio doesn't seem to have any Gnome Tools to configure
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: it was something that wasn't a year to make people forget it came out a few months after Windows 2000
<Vroomfondle> jc0694: XP stands for "eXPerience"
<jc0694> ya... anyways, i hate the way ms keeps making you get their new os (not to mention new software to run on the os)... i'm through with ms, which is why i want to try linux
<iconmefisto> DaskreeCh: padevchooser and the related tools are all gnome-specific
<jc0694> ahhh... thanks for that vroomfondle
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Ok how about we get you up on installing software. What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<jc0694> i knew there was a reason to get up today :)
<jc0694> 9.04
<iconmefisto> DaskreeCh: also seems outdated: Dec-08-2007 for ubuntu gutsy
<iconmefisto> jc0694: a good way to learn (if you have the time and patience) is to screw things up, then try to fix them
 * DaskreeCh considers tempting jc0694  to jump to 9.10
<DaskreeCh> Good way to screw things up and try to fix them :)
<jc0694> i want to get 9.1 but i don't know how to upgrade...
<Vroomfondle> bad man
<Vroomfondle> or... lady
<iconmefisto> DaskreeCh: exactly what I was thinking. try to upgrade
<Vroomfondle> jc0694: there's no 9.1
<jc0694> sorry... *9.10
<Vroomfondle> Ubuntu release are numbered: y.mm  ie 9.04 is april 2009, 9.10 is oct 2009
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: ok it's 9.10 First number is the year second is the month it comes out
<iconmefisto> jc0694: if this is a new install of 9.04, the upgrade will probably go smoothly
<Kage_Jittai> I have heard that 10.04 is off to a bumpy start
<jc0694> yes it is... do you recommend upgrading as each new release comes out or wait maybe for 10.04?
<Vroomfondle> I usually wait a month or so after each release.
<Vroomfondle> but tbh if the current release works for you, stick with it for a bit
<Vroomfondle> no point upgrading without reason.
<Vroomfondle> unless you're a madman like me
<jc0694> ya... i think i will for now... i've got bigger fish to fry at the moment, like having the remotest idea of how to use this OS
<jc0694> i opened up konqueror... i saw some help documentation but it's only on how to use knoqueror... where is the built in documentation on how to use the acutal OS
<Vroomfondle> jc0694: what do you want to do with the OS?
<Vroomfondle> documentation on what to do with it would have to cover so many eventualities that it'd require a major project in itself - you may as well say "where's the documentation on how to use XP?"
<iconmefisto> jc0694: well if you do decide to upgrade, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Vroomfondle> much documentation is on wikie.ubuntu.org
<Vroomfondle> wiki.ubuntu.org
<Vroomfondle> sorry
<jc0694> i'm in a technical field that does a lot of modeling (it's a science field)... i will mainly be using kubuntu to do programming in fortran and c (some matlab if you call that a language)
<Vroomfondle> fortran, eh. I guess you'll want to look into the GNU fortran compiler
<Vroomfondle> !fortran
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: You program fortran?
<Vroomfondle> jc0694: http://gcc.gnu.org/fortran/ for general docs, and the compiler is available as a packe in the software repositories
<Vroomfondle> (i.e. apt-get/aptitude/synaptic)
<jc0694> did... it's been a while and i need to get back into it
<Vroomfondle> and of course for C, GCC
<Vroomfondle> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Vroomfondle> jc0694: do you know how to use apt-get? If not, it's worth learning
<Vroomfondle> it's the main way of installing & managing software on K/Ubuntu.
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: What kind of modeling? Math modeling or somethign more concrete?
<jc0694> ya... i'm learning the hard way... i was hoping kubuntu had an installed aps menu so i could see what programs are installed on my pc (like in xp)... i installed matlab but the program doesn't show up anywhere... i have to run it from the shell command prompt
<jc0694> major drag
<what_if> I cannot see the local samba network from Dolphin, but I can from smb4k. Any ideas?
<Vroomfondle> jc0694: it should show up in the K menu...
<Vroomfondle> even if it's installed as a Windows program (should show up under the Wine submenu)
<jc0694> i found the documentation on kde in konqueror... i really need to read this first...
<Vroomfondle> to be honest I think apt is the most important thing to learn in k/ubuntu
<jc0694> on last question:  has anybody gotten wireless internet configured on kubuntu on a laptop?  i've been checking forums and this seems like a major issue (some people even telling me to forget about... it's not worth the trouble)... is this possible?
<Vroomfondle> it can work. Depends on the chipset.
<Vroomfondle> I didn't have any trouble when I used Kubuntu on my laptop
<jc0694> what chipset do/did you have?
<iconmefisto> jc0694: well it's definitely possible. I'm doing it now
<luux_> jc0694: works outta da bok
<luux_> * box
<iconmefisto> jc0694: find "Hardware Drivers" in the system submenu and get any proprietary drivers you may need, especially for wireless. the things likely to show up there are graphics and wireless devices
<Vroomfondle> jc0694: iwl3945
<Vroomfondle> (Intel)
<Vroomfondle> (I think)
<jc0694> ya... it keeps saying "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" at the bottom it's referencing my broadcom STA wireless driver.
<jc0694> it says "activated but not currently in use"
<Vroomfondle> I have to confess I've abandoned Kubuntu for SUSE on my laptop, so will have to refer you to my fellow channel users for info
<iconmefisto> jc0694: I got that message when I first "activated" it, but I don't remember what I did to enable it
<jc0694> i don't know how to install the driver for it...
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: what is your wifi that you are using?
<jc0694> i think it's a broadcomm STA... that's what the kubuntu is saying is activated but currently not in use
<iconmefisto> do you have a button on your computer that switches off the wireless?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Ok can you type sudo lshw -C network into a terminal and pastebin the output?
<jc0694> ya... i turned i turned it on before so it's on now... i don't know if it needs to be on when the OS is booting up though
<DaskreeCh> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DaskreeCh> Vroomfondle: I thought you might be on Suse :)
<iconmefisto> jc0694: from memory, I think I turned mine off physically, rebooted, then turned it on, then disabled/enabled it in hardware drivers again
<DaskreeCh> iconmefisto: broadcom ?
<iconmefisto> DaskreeCh: yes
<DaskreeCh> ok
<jc0694> ya... it's called a broadcom STA wireless... broadcom has made drivers for it which i've downloaded but it's complicated to install the driver... you have to do some type of make file to create the actual "executable" to install the driver
<wesley_> hi, can my harddrive become fragmented?
<jc0694> let me type of the sudo command
<wesley_> because 97% of my home dir is full
<DaskreeCh> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DaskreeCh> Hmm don't know if that's the STA
<DaskreeCh> wesley_: yes
<Vroomfondle> wesley_: potentially
<DaskreeCh> Not likely but it can happen
<Vroomfondle> delete some stuff :)
<iconmefisto> DaskreeCh: I see the same STA in hardware drivers. mine is BCM4312
<wesley_> It was like 1,5tb and just 5 gb free
<DaskreeCh> Oh os it is a BCM43?
<DaskreeCh> so
<jc0694> i did the sudo command and it returned some info... what specifically are you looking for because my laptop is on a different computer and i don't know how to tranfer the data (in a timely manner at least) to this chat screen
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: open paste.ubuntu.com and put what it said there
<wesley_> I have my home direction encrythed, but I have a nother harddrive and thats 1 gb, I would like use it for back up, but I want it encrypted to
<DaskreeCh> We can all see it then. Paste the URL that it gives you here
<DaskreeCh> wesley_: You would like to back up a 1.5 TB HDD to a 1 GB HDD ?
<iconmefisto> DaskreeCh: but the laptop is not connected, so not easy to just paste
<wesley_> No DaskreeCh just some fils which I almost never use
<DaskreeCh> iconmefisto: ha ha of course :) I thought he was on the machine
<iconmefisto> jc0694: can you connect the laptop with an ethernet cable?
<wesley_> those files take to much space on my home
<wesley_> like corrupted usenet downloads
<jc0694> yes... i went to the website (past.ubuntu.com) but i have to have an account right?
<iconmefisto> jc0694: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1059819
<DaskreeCh> wesley_: Why are you keeping corrupted downloads?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: paste.ubuntu.com ? No
<wesley_> because they say after few weeks it could be that those corrupted downloads will be reapairable
<DaskreeCh> supersub: ping
<DaskreeCh> wesley_: Ah ok
<wesley_> I use Astraweb
<wesley_> but I want to backup my files but the harddrive should be protected, if police or what ever would come and see copyright procted files for example I have big problem, so have make sure they not get in
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: It's asking for a account login ?
<DaskreeCh> wesley_: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/17/7-steps-to-an-encrypted-partition-local-or-removable-disk/
<wesley_> The best feature of 9,10 is option to encrtyh your home
<wesley_> but I have recently bought a samsung eco drive, so I bit slower then normal drive, but atleast my nettop uses just 40 watt
<wesley_> Lets see what our country's will do, I am running Atom330 pc with Nvidia Ion to reduce co2
<DaskreeCh> wesley_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Create_an_encrypted_folder
<wesley_> that guide better or what?
<wesley_> could my computer be slowing down because full harddrive
<wesley_> ah wtf you will not believe a single program is using 1500 mb memory
<jc0694> daskreech you still there?
<jc0694> ﻿jc0694@school-laptop:~$ sudo lsjw -C network
<jc0694> [sudo] password for jc0694:
<jc0694> jc0694@school-laptop:~$ sudo lshw -C network
<jc0694> [sudo] password for jc0694:
<jc0694>   *-network
<jc0694>        description: Network controller
<FloodBotK1> jc0694: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Yes
<wesley_> I should report sometime like this orb is normal nzb downloader using 1500mb memory
<prefrontal>  I can't get libx264 to compile from source on Ubuntu 9.10. I configure with --enable-shared (which implies --enable-pic) and I get: /usr/bin/ld: common/x86/cabac-a.o: relocation R_X86_64_32 against `x264_cabac_range_lps' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<jc0694> i've got the data but still can't show you... past.ubuntu.com is asking for a login and password
<prefrontal> pastebin.ca
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: paste.ubuntu.com
<DaskreeCh> past.ubuntu.com is you trying to hack into the server :0
<jc0694> paste.ubuntu.com defaults to: https://login.launchpad.net/+openid
<DaskreeCh> REally?
<DaskreeCh> when did that happen?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: pastebin.ca
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: or pastebin.com
<jc0694> ok... got a link:  http://pastebin.ca/1720924
<DaskreeCh> cool thanks
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Ok you said you had some steps you were following. Do you have a linkg to those?
<jc0694> ya... http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: ok and where are you stumped ?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Oh did you install build essentials?
<jc0694> yep... hold one sec...
<DaskreeCh> naruto: Beleive it!
<jc0694> the problem was at the end, specifically:  "modprobe lib80211" command
<jc0694> this command does not build the file
<DaskreeCh> that should happen long after the file is built
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Can you pastebin the putput of lsmod ?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: If you don't understand any of this please ask questions I can explain what is going on if you like
<jc0694> yep... one sec
<jc0694> http://pastebin.ca/1720935
<chris_> what's goin on everyone
<chris_> I have a question
<chris_> Can someone help me with drivers for Ubunut?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: type sudo rmmod ssb
<DaskreeCh> chris_: Which drivers?
<jc0694> done... didn't look like it did anything... after i entered my password it went directly back to the prompt... nothing displayed
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Ah Right.
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: A good UNIX command says nothing if something went right
<DaskreeCh> Imagine it sort of like the boss of a well run organization. If you give the order for something to be done then it's simply done
<DaskreeCh> If it's not then they will report to you as to why it wasn't done and leave you to make a choice as to what to do next
<jc0694> specifically:  when i run the command "modprobe lib80211" it returns "FATAL:  Module lib 80211 not found."
<DaskreeCh> For most commands you can tell them to report what they are doing as they are doing it so you can get info but for the most part nothing happeneing means that infact good things are happeneing
<jc0694> got it... thanks for clarifying... see above for the error i get when i run the second to last command
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: right why is there a space there?
<DaskreeCh> did you run sudo modprobe lib 80211 ?
<jc0694> let me try that
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: no that was a question :) that shouldn't work
<DaskreeCh> you should be running sudo modprobe lib80211
<jc0694> dumb question... but the lib80211... is that a file?  the current directory that I'm in i don't see a file named lib80211
<jc0694> ... becasue it keeps saying that it can't find this lib80211 file
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: It's a file but it's kept  in the kernel modules directory that modprobe looks for. If the compile that you did was successful then it should be there
<DaskreeCh> did you run make or sudo make when you compiled?
<DaskreeCh> make would probably compile it but not have the authority to put it in the kernel directory
<jc0694> it did build the wl.ko file but it put that in the current directory where in unzipped everything
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: do you still have the directory that you compiled in?
<jc0694> *it
<jc0694> yes
<DaskreeCh> ok cd there and type sudo - i
<DaskreeCh> ok cd there and type sudo -i
<jc0694> done... that put me in the root directory
<DaskreeCh> really?
<DaskreeCh> type pwd
<jc0694> pwd
<jc0694> sorry
<DaskreeCh> does it say /root ?
<DaskreeCh> :-)
<jc0694> it says "/root"
<jc0694> what is that command supposed to do?
<DaskreeCh> hmm ok cd back to the directory you were in before
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: it makes you a full root user
<DaskreeCh> Your prompt should have a # instead of a $ now
<DaskreeCh> # means you are root
<DaskreeCh> so be careful since you can do whatever you like now
<jc0694> what does the -i mean for sudo?
<DaskreeCh> I just said :)
<DaskreeCh> it makes you a full root user
<DaskreeCh> so everything that you type now is done as if you were root instead of as your self
<jc0694> oh... i've typed sudo before but no -i option... didn't know if there was a difference
<Vroomfondle> without the -i, the root permissions only last for one command.
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Without it it runs the next command that you do as root then returns you back to yourself
<jc0694> gotcha... how do i leave sudo?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: If you have Konqueror still open you can type man:/sudo to see all the options while you are working
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: type exit or Ctrl+D but we need root for now
<jc0694> thanks
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Oh in Linux ^ is read as Ctrl so if you see me type ^F that just means Ctrl+F
<jc0694> ok...
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: We like shortening things to the smallest they can get :)
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: cd back to the directory
<DaskreeCh> it should be in your own user directory which is under /home
<jc0694> i'm there... still have the # so i'm still sudo :)
<DaskreeCh> I can show you a shortcut for that if you like
<DaskreeCh> ok type make clean
<DaskreeCh> this will clean out the things from the last compile
<jc0694> done
<DaskreeCh> type make
<jc0694> done... got a warning about missing a license file... but it did build the files
<Wolfcastle> hello
<DaskreeCh> !hi | Wolfcastle
<ubottu> Wolfcastle: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: ok you should have a wl.ko file in the dir ?
<Wolfcastle> how come kubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio?
<jc0694> that is correct... it's there
<DaskreeCh> Wolfcastle: Pulseaudio isn't quite ready, Kubuntu works without it and most of the features that PulseAudio bring to the table are not needed by most people
<DaskreeCh> jc ok type ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net/wireless | grep wl
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: ^^
<Wolfcastle> DaskreeCh: I see thanx, i just like the fact that I could turn up the volume beyond 100% with it
<DaskreeCh> Let me know if it prints anything
<Wolfcastle> It's kind of low in general
<DaskreeCh> Wolfcastle: If you need it you can install it and use it we don't block people using it
<DaskreeCh> Wolfcastle: I'm assuming you went into kmix/alsamixer and turned up the controls?
<jc0694> do i type the parenthesis?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694:Yes
<Wolfcastle> yes indeed turned up the volume in both
<DaskreeCh> Wolfcastle: They are the same thing so turning up in kmix turns up in alsamixer and vice versa :)
<Wolfcastle> ah ok
<Wolfcastle> just found a channel that helped a little at least
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Ok two things about that command I just gave you 1) is that it runs a command that replaces part of what you did and 2) it piped the output of the command to a new command
<DaskreeCh> Wolfcastle: great :) which channel?
<DaskreeCh> and which card arey ou using may I ask?
<Wolfcastle> hda intel
<DaskreeCh> Ah of course
<jc0694> having problems... in the /lib/modules directory theres only one directory called "2.6.28-11-generic"
<Wolfcastle> hehe is it that bad?
<DaskreeCh> Wolfcastle: They are redoing their drivers which casues a little bit of havoc
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: right that should be fine
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: you can do ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net/wireless | grep wl
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: you can do ls /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/net/wireless | grep wl I mean
<jc0694> i'm lost on the path you want me to go to:  do you want me to type it exactly as you said (i.e. "$(urname -r)") or should i be substituting something for urname?
<DaskreeCh> though that is the same thing
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: They are the same thing
<DaskreeCh> try one then the other
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: would Canonical hire you?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: neat trick eh?
<jc0694> ok... i did it... a little confused:  when i type "pwd" it says my current folder is in the 2.6.28-11-generic
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Hmm not sure how you got there :-)
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: type cd -
<DaskreeCh> with the -
<DaskreeCh> then type pwd and tell me where you are
<jc0694> /lib/modules
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: :-)
<jc0694> is this right?
<DaskreeCh> ok did the command that I give you show anythign ?
<jc0694> no... i have used grep before so i know it's searching... that's what I'm saying though... there is no folder/subfolder after /lib/modules except "2.6.28-11-generic"
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: you can just press up to get it back
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Ok seems that it didn't have the shared library before
<jc0694> that's the only subfolder under /lib/modules
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: ok lets take a pause here :)
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: type uname -r
<DaskreeCh> what does it say?
<jc0694> it says " -bash: urname: command not found"
<DaskreeCh> 2.6.28-11-generic ?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: No uname
<DaskreeCh> not urname
<DaskreeCh> uname -r
<jc0694> oh... im stupid heheheh =)
<DaskreeCh> shoudl say 2.6.28-11-generic
<jc0694> that's right
<DaskreeCh> that s what you were typing before ?
<DaskreeCh> ok type $(uname -r)
<DaskreeCh> should say the same thing
<jc0694> i'm still in the modules directory... it says:  command not found
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Right of course :)
<DaskreeCh> sorry yes that's right
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: type echo uname -r
<DaskreeCh> it should say uname -r
<jc0694> says "uname -r"
<DaskreeCh> type echo $(uname -r)
<DaskreeCh> should say 2.6.28-11-generic
<jc0694> that's right
<DaskreeCh> when I said type  ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net/wireless | grep wl the $(uname -r) would be replaced with 2.6.28-11-genric
<DaskreeCh> which would go inside the directory there
<jc0694> ok... let me try that command again
<DaskreeCh> I didn't know which kernel you were using so that would always put you in the right place
<DaskreeCh> without the ur :)
<jc0694> done
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: did it say anything ?
<jc0694> no
<DaskreeCh> Ok
<DaskreeCh> so I just had you list out everything in the directory
<DaskreeCh> the | passed that list to another command
<DaskreeCh> and as you said grep looks for things so we were looking for a file that has wl in it
<DaskreeCh> none exist so it's empty
<DaskreeCh> Hmm want to learn another fun trick ?
<jc0694> ya
<DaskreeCh> ok you have a history of commands
<DaskreeCh> Pressing up gets you back the command you did before pressing up again gets you the one before that
<jc0694> right
<DaskreeCh> lets jump back to the direcory that you were in before
<jc0694> nice... how do i copy really long weird file name to prompt without trying to do it manually... that's a real drag
<DaskreeCh> Press ^R and type home
<DaskreeCh> it will search through all the old commands you did and show you the last one that had home in it
<DaskreeCh> that shuld be the cd command to your directory :)
<DaskreeCh> Well I hope so :)
<jc0694> says something about a reverse i search... didn't take me home though
<DaskreeCh> pressed enter?
<jc0694> yep, i pressed enter... still in /lib/modules
<DaskreeCh> bah :)
<DaskreeCh> ok fine another trick
<DaskreeCh> ~ is a shortcut for home
<DaskreeCh> you are root right now so I think that if you type echo ~
<DaskreeCh> it should say /root
<jc0694> ya... that took me to /root
<DaskreeCh> Right but you wnat to get to your users directory
<DaskreeCh> so you can type cd ~username
<DaskreeCh> and it should take you to the home directory of username
<jc0694> ok... yep...that's good, i'm there now
<DaskreeCh> ok cd into the directory with the source
<DaskreeCh> you can of course have done both in one step by saying cd ~username/path/to/source
<lazydragoon> someone know how to put emerald theme ?
<jc0694> do you want me in the directory with the wl.ko file we made?
<DaskreeCh> so we will copy over the driver with cp wl.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/network/wireless/
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: you don't have to be but it's slightly easier for you right now
<jc0694> keeps saying that the file cannot be created because the directory does not exit
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Hmm
<DaskreeCh> lazydragoon: actaully #ubuntu is more adept at that than here
<lazydragoon> ok
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Moment :)
<jc0694> when i went to /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic I didn't see any subfolders there either... not sure why?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: none?
<DaskreeCh> not even kernel ?
<jc0694> sorry...that's not right... there ARE files there... kernel and some other stuff
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Ok try this
<DaskreeCh> cp wl.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net/wireless/
<jc0694> but there is no network folder under kernel
<jc0694> there's a folder called "net" in the kernel directory
<DaskreeCh> Right :)
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: ok umm check to see if there is a net/wireless
<jc0694> ... but no network... the path above was referencing "network" as a subfolder for kernel... that doesn't exit
<DaskreeCh> I really should have looked at that before >_>
<jc0694> *exist
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: yeah I was reading the broadcom docs which don't match
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: press ^r and type network
<jc0694> yep... there's a wireless
<DaskreeCh> You can press ^r again till you get the | grep wl command
<DaskreeCh> press esc then and edit it to change network to net
<DaskreeCh> lets see if grep finds anything
<jc0694> the ^r command is funny... it's either not working right or i'm doing something wrong... the only file in wireless is a file called "cfg80211.ko"
<DaskreeCh> really?
<DaskreeCh> hmm
<DaskreeCh> there should be a lib80211.ko as well
<DaskreeCh> which I guess explains why the modprobe was not finding it
<jc0694> nope... nothing... just the cfg file
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: ok let cp the wl.ko in there
<DaskreeCh> you can copy it from where you are or you can go back to the dir and copy it from there to /lib/modules
<jc0694> done
<DaskreeCh> ok type depmod
<jc0694> in which directory?
<DaskreeCh> doesn't matter
<jc0694> done... paused a few seconds but it's done
<DaskreeCh> ok where are you now?
<jc0694> sorry... it's NOT done... says permission denied
<jc0694> i was in the wrong terminal... not the sudo one... hold a sec
<DaskreeCh> cd into the wireless dir under kernel/net
<DaskreeCh> Ha Ok :)
<jc0694> now says done
<jc0694> no problems or anything
<DaskreeCh> ok cd into the wireless dir under kernel/net
<jc0694> ok... i'm there
<DaskreeCh> whats in there ?
<jc0694> still just the cfg file and the wl.ko that was copied
<DaskreeCh> ok type insmod wl.ko
<jc0694> gives error:  " 'wl.ko' : -1 Unknown symbol in module"
<DaskreeCh> err wait actually this is probably better done back in the other dir
<DaskreeCh> cd ~username/path/to/source
<DaskreeCh> then insmod
<DaskreeCh> insmd wl.ko I mean
<jc0694> fyi... i'm in the extract directory w/ the original wl.ko file:  says the same thing about unknown symbol in module
<jc0694> could the file be corrupted or something?
<DaskreeCh> no it's looking for a module but it's going to want the lib80211 module
<DaskreeCh> but I'm betting if you type modprobe lib80211 it will fail
<jc0694> ya... it failed... says it cannot find lib80211
<jc0694> where could that file be?  and how come it's not where it should be?
<DaskreeCh> iconmefisto: ping
<DaskreeCh> don't know let me try track it down
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: actually let me try this. modprobe wl
<jc0694> from which directory?
<DaskreeCh> Shouldn't matter
<DaskreeCh> Do you get lib80211 errors?
<jc0694> hahahah... a little gui popped up down below... said something about network inferface... then it closed
<jc0694> maybe it did it?
<DaskreeCh> no errors?
<jc0694> no... it ran ok apparently
<DaskreeCh> Ah nice must have removed the 80211 depends :)
<jc0694> it popped a gui up titled "network" sometihng... then it closed
<DaskreeCh> though it should need 0211_crypto for an encrypted network
<DaskreeCh> If you click on the network do you see the wireless network?
<jc0694> no errors though... do we still need to do an insmod command?
<DaskreeCh> though honestly 9.10 is a lot nicer for Wireless Networks
<DaskreeCh> nope I don't think os
<DaskreeCh> so
<jc0694> how do i "click on the network"
<DaskreeCh> There should be anetwork icon in the lower right on the panel
<jc0694> looks positive... shows a check box and says enabled but the wlan interface is showing disconnected... is that good?
<DaskreeCh> Yep
<DaskreeCh> at least it;s the right direction
<DaskreeCh> most of the time that means the hardest part is done
<jc0694> let me log into my router for a sec... and see if i can get it connected wirelessly
<jc0694> YOU'VE DONE IT!!!!!  many many many thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DaskreeCh> :-)
<webbb82> im running kde 4.4 and i just went to install plasma-netbook but i get this error
<webbb82> plasma-netbook-dbg:
<webbb82>   Depends: plasma-netbook (=0.0~svn1016996-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.3.80-0ubuntu4~karmic1~ppa2 is to be installed
<webbb82> any help?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: It was actually a lot easier than I made it look I was just teaching you things as I went along
<DaskreeCh> webbb82: Where are you installing it from?
<webbb82> synaptic
<webbb82> any idea?
<DaskreeCh> webbb82: Yes but which repo
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Anything else you want to do?
<jc0694> no... i'm good... actually there is something but I won't push my luck... you've done enough for me today... i may try back tomorrow and ask you a question about getting some of these apps i've installed to show... currently i'm having to run them from the shell
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: You can edit the menu and put whatever you want in there
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Just right click the menu and choose edit
<jc0694> hmmmm... you're tempting me hehehehhe
<DaskreeCh> It's pretty easy just try it
<jc0694> i did... i've opened the kde menu editor
<DaskreeCh> ok go to where you want it to trn up and just make a new item
<jc0694> let me ask you a really general question:  i'm having problems when I minimize something i can't find it again and have to open it up all over again... where do minimized "things" go?
<DaskreeCh> Umm
<DaskreeCh> anything?
<DaskreeCh> and alt+tab doesn't show them?
<jc0694> well, like web browsers and stuff... i click the down arrow in the upper right hand corner and they just disappear... i thought it would be like in xp and you would see a tab down at the bottom of the screen... i will say this:  when i hover my cursor over desktop 2 icon at the bottom it says i have 23 windows open but when i try and move to click it disappears... any ideas?
<DaskreeCh> or only a specific app?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: Do you have a list of open windows on the panel?
<poyntz> installing the most recent linux-headers has made kubuntu fast. (is that because i accidentally upgraded to the 64 bit version, or what is it?)
<DaskreeCh> poyntz: kernel headers don't do anything by themselves. They are source code needed by some programs while you are compiling
<DaskreeCh> So unless you had some optimization that needed the linux-headers Kubuntu hasn't gotten faster
<jc0694> it doesn't show... only when i hover my cursor in the bottom left of the desktop screen will it show that the desktop has 23 windows open, but as soon as i move it disappears so I can't get to them
<poyntz> DaskreeCh: is there any recent update that could have done the trick that you know about?
<DaskreeCh> poyntz: That's more likely
<poyntz> DaskreeCh: It's cause I read somewhere x64 next to the latest linux-headers, so i assumed that meant 64 bit
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: ok can you open the add widgets dialog and tell me if you have the pastebin widget?
<DaskreeCh> add applets I think
<poyntz> DaskreeCh: also because the linux-headers are required for boot to occur...
<DaskreeCh> poyntz: it means 64 bit aware yes
<poyntz> DaskreeCh: bizarre. because when Intrepid came out I tried to install the 64 bit version of ubuntu and it failed...
<DaskreeCh> You have  64 bit Processor I assume?
<poyntz> DaskreeCh: the only reason i know i'm on the latest headers is because i manually modified the menu.lst file
<poyntz> DaskreeCh: and ever since it's been a fast desktop
<poyntz> DaskreeCh: I have an hp pav dv5000
<poyntz> DaskreeCh: wouldn't kno what it supports
<poyntz> DaskreeCh: if there's a command that could be of more use, i'll run it for you and give you the output
<jc0694> yep... i do
<jc0694> how do you chat in this public forum but reference a certain individual?
<genii> jc0694: theirname themessage
<jc0694> daskreech this is a test
<jc0694> DaskreeCh this is a test
<DaskreeCh> poyntz: uname -r
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: FAIL!
<jc0694> hmmmm... didn't work
<jc0694> how do you chat with me where you have me address with my name and then a colon (:) like that?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: :)
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: It worked I'm just joking
<jc0694> ya... like that... hehehehe
<DaskreeCh> !tab | jc0694
<ubottu> jc0694: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<i_is_broke> start typing there name and hit tab
<jc0694> !tab | DaskreeCh testing 1 2 3
<ubottu> DaskreeCh testing 1 2 3: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<poyntz> DaskreeCh: 2.6.31-16-generic
<jc0694> DaskreeCh | test
<jc0694> hmmmm... still not working
<jc0694> if you said "hi" to me on chat, type exactly how you would say it inside quotations
<DaskreeCh> poyntz: Ok it should use 64 libraries if you have them
<DaskreeCh> jc <tab> hi
<jc0694> !tab | DaskreeCh testing
<ubottu> DaskreeCh testing: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: In this channel ! is a command to the robot
<DaskreeCh> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaskreeCh> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
 * genii slides DaskreeCh a coffee
<DaskreeCh> !find partitionmanager
<ubottu> Found: partitionmanager
<jc0694> i got that... but you said type "!tab | jc0694"... that didn't work
<DaskreeCh> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 726 kB, installed size 2848 kB
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: I was telling the bot to tell you about the tab command
<poyntz> DaskreeCh: what's the package name?
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: type das then press tab
<jc0694> hahahahahah
<jc0694> DaskreeCh, testing
<DaskreeCh> poyntz: you have it already
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: That worked
<jc0694> ok... so the username seperated by a comma and then the message right?
<jc0694> jc0694, testing
<DaskreeCh> jc0694: anything with the username will highlight the message usually
<DaskreeCh> jc0694, this should work
<DaskreeCh> this should work as well jc0694
<jc0694> DaskreeCh did this work?
<DaskreeCh> yep
<jc0694> ok... i thought it was more complicated, like a script or something
<DaskreeCh> It is but it's built in and enabled by default
<jc0694> thanks again... i'm gonna call it a day... once again thanks for all you help
<jc0694> i'll tag up tomorrow to go over where all my windows are disappearing to
<DaskreeCh> ok
<DaskreeCh> I can probably fix that now :)
<DaskreeCh> but night!
<poyntz> DaskreeCh: thanks
<mrlinux10101> hi
<DaskreeCh> mrlinux10101: hi
<Wolfcastle> do you guys recommend using strigi?
<Wolfcastle> it's not a resource hog right?
<HardDrive> How sexy is my ride?
<HardDrive> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrvC-lgTqhk
<DaskreeCh> Wolfcastle: It is but if the tradeoff is better for ou then wheeee :)
<Wolfcastle> hmm ok I guess I'll stick to find in my konsole ;-)
<Wolfcastle> HardDrive: I bet the ladies go crazy when they see that
<cjae> Hi. Coulld anyone spare the time on how to add efnet to quassel
<cjae> File > Networks >Configure Networks > Add  irc.efnet.net ?
<cjae> http://www.efnet.org/?module=servers
<DaskreeCh> Yep
<cjae> or just use the syntax from this page?
<cjae> DaskreeCh: is that the correct network address?
<mrlinux10101> nice ride!
<mrlinux10101> looks like it has plenty of room
<DaskreeCh> cjae: use the servers they have on the servers page but the efnet server you said should work
<cjae> thanks
<mrlinux10101> what is efnet um never come here google
<mrlinux10101> anyone try the new kubuntu release? alpha build cant remember the name
<DaskreeCh> mrlinux10101: 10.04
<mrlinux10101> exactly
<mrlinux10101> how is it
<cjae> DaskreeCh: sorry one more thing, is there a way to add a list like the one that comes with xchat?
<mrlinux10101> 9.10 is the best thing on the planet right now
<cjae> it is just a network list added to it upon install
<DaskreeCh> cjae: You mean one of all the well known IRC Networks?
<cjae> yes
<DaskreeCh> mrlinux10101: It's a little rough but pretty good shape for being this early
<DaskreeCh> cjae: Not sure can you join #quassel and ask there?
<mrlinux10101> i guess ill wait intill upgrading
<cjae> instead of manually entering each one separately
<cjae> thanks again
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if anyone knew how to fix the time zone on the clocks?
<bdizzle> for some reason, mine is getting confused. I had to manually adjust it for daylight savings change over and was on mountain time, but had to use east coast time to show it for some reason
<DaskreeCh> bdizzle: What time is it saying now?
<bdizzle> right now it is showing 11:09 PM
<DaskreeCh> What do you expect it to say?
<bdizzle> I am using East Coast time, although currently for the holidays, I am back on the east coast
<bdizzle> I'd expect it to say 1:10 AM right now
<DaskreeCh> What is selected as your time zone?
<bdizzle> New York
<DaskreeCh> What was selected before?
<bdizzle> Denver I believe
<DaskreeCh> Do you have NTP on or off?
<bdizzle> okay, I think I figured it out uzing the date and time settings
<bdizzle> NTP? The automatic date and time set? I just turned it on and it fixed it somehow
<DaskreeCh> That's what I was about to ask
<bdizzle> gotcha
<bdizzle> but yeah, it works for now at least
<bdizzle> I'll have to play with it when I go back to mountain time for school in january
<DaskreeCh> Probably just have to click NTP first
<bdizzle> gotcha
<bdizzle> alright, thanks
<michaeljwjr> Hey guys I keep getting the following error when I try running configure on my intel video driver:
<michaeljwjr> checking for XORG... configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server >= 1.6 xproto fontsproto ) were not met:
<michaeljwjr> No package 'xorg-server' found
<DaskreeCh> michaeljwjr: install xserver-xorg-dev
<michaeljwjr> yeah I did that.
<michaeljwjr> still didn't work
<DaskreeCh> Tell her Hello from Jamaica ;)
<i_is_broke> michaeljwjr, you have to install xserver-xorg-core
<michaeljwjr> yes, I already installed it, still not working
<davhere> hi
<davhere> thinking of how to word my question
<i_is_broke> michaeljwjr, did you do dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<michaeljwjr> doesn't work
<michaeljwjr> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<i_is_broke> ah try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<i_is_broke> sorry i know its something like that.
<davhere> i need to install a cd writable on this puter that i dont have drivers for to get drivers for my second computers net card
<i_is_broke> i had to do it with mine to get x working a little while back.
<i_is_broke> davhere, k3b
<davhere> whats that?
<i_is_broke> its a burn program for kde.
<i_is_broke> like nero
<davhere> will be under add and remove?
<i_is_broke> i think there is one called burn as well.
<i_is_broke> but its cli
<i_is_broke> i think.
<i_is_broke> and yes i think its in the add and remove. if not you can get it from kpackagekit.
<i_is_broke> or go to terminal and type in sudo apt-get install k3b
<DaskreeCh> davhere: The CD writer will just work
<davhere> ok
<i_is_broke> davhere, yeah you dont need a driver for it in linux at least i never have had too.
<davhere> i had not put it in yet
<i_is_broke> michaeljwjr, getting anywhere?
<davhere> ty for help...you all are great
<i_is_broke> davhere, np and your welcome
<michaeljwjr> apparently intel has been "blacklisted" a friend suggest a site to fix it
<i_is_broke> huh, i run it on 2 computers, how can it be blacklisted..?
<chris____> what's up everyone
<DaskreeCh> michaeljwjr: What are you trying to do?
<i_is_broke> ok whatever, its late and i am falling asleep g/luck
<DaskreeCh> i_is_broke: Night
<chris____> Is anybody in here from Germany? Kommt jemand hier aus Deutschland?
<michaeljwjr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<chris____> i-jemand*
<DaskreeCh> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<keekee> hello everyone
<keekee> i need some help
<DaskreeCh> michaeljwjr: How are you getting along?
<michaeljwjr> lol
<michaeljwjr> well when I tried running the KSM thing with sudo rmmod i915, i was told i915 is in use.
<michaeljwjr> so I am still learning
<DaskreeCh> michaeljwjr: sudo modprobe -r i915
<th3zik> hi
<th3zik> i need some help
<th3zik> i have trouble with samba
<aliendoggie> hi, how I can reinstall *all* packages in kubuntu-desktop?
<shocklateboy92> hey guys
<devilsadvocate> aliendoggie, reinstall?
<shocklateboy92> erm just btw
<aliendoggie> devilsadvocate, i messed up my installation. now plasma-desktop always crashing. I want to reinstall all packages in kubuntu-desktop in hope to fix it
<shocklateboy92> does anyone know if it's possible 2 intergrate nepomuk into kickoff
<shocklateboy92> ?
<DaskreeCh> aliendoggie: sudo apt-get install -a --reinstall
<DaskreeCh> shocklateboy92: I assume you mean krunner
<DaskreeCh> And yes that's how kickoff ships in KDE 4.4
<shocklateboy92> in krunner, its allready there
<shocklateboy92> (when i press Alt+F2)
<aliendoggie> DaskreeCh, thanks. i will try that
<shocklateboy92> but what i want is the start menu search thing 2 use nepomuk
<shocklateboy92> like Vista's Indexing search
<aliendoggie> DarkriftX, E: Command line option 'a' [from -a] is not known.
<DaskreeCh> shocklateboy92: should be like that in KDE 4.4
<shocklateboy92> oh
<shocklateboy92> well i have 4.3.2
<shocklateboy92> and 4.4 is still in beta right?
<DaskreeCh> shocklateboy92: Yes should be out in less than a month
<DaskreeCh> or about a month actually
<shocklateboy92> oh kl i'll get it then
<shocklateboy92> thx DaskreeCh
<aliendoggie> DaskreeCh, no go  E: Command line option 'a' [from -a] is not known.
<aliendoggie> DaskreeCh, what package I have to reinstall in order to reinstall plasma-desktop?
<DaskreeCh> kdebase-workspace-bin
<aliendoggie> DaskreeCh, thx. will try that
<SilentDis> hello, how does one get the BISS psplist.zip blocklist to work with ktorrent?  I've tried keeping it zipped, unzipping it (appears to be a straight text file of IPs), but each time i attempt to import it in ktorrent, it says no IPs were found.
<zxsov> so quiet!
<Peace-> xD
<DaskreeCh> Shhhh
<DaskreeCh> I was napping
<DaskreeCh> zzZZZZ
<Peace-> i was listening Beach Boys - I Get Around
<Mesdag> anybody knows about an issue with the 185.x drivers in ubuntu that causes the output on the dvi head to be dvi when a vga-adapter is used? I'm unable to get twinview working with dual vga monitors. The card is a 8400GS
<zxsov> <Peace-:   would you like to share your music more?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> zxsov: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zvpMBxVAvU&feature=related
<zxsov> what's that?
<Peace-> music then
<zxsov> thankyou    to go to Youtube , I  must thru tha web proxy
<Peace-> oh
<Peace-> Creedence Clearwater Revival Cotton Fields
<Peace-> xD
<zxsov> THX
<bibii> Hi ppl!
<Peace-> hi
<bibii> Are you speek russion?
<bibii> Не, ребят, серьёзно, кто нить говорит по русски?
<faileas> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<faileas> you'd best try there ;)
<bibii> ^_^
<ionut> how can i install kdm themes?
<znika> please may you tell me how to use printer canon mf4010 on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<ionut> does anyone knows if ubuntu 9.10 can work with windows 7 on the same pc( dual boot) ?
<filthpig> Hi all. I've installed Kubuntu 9.10 on a laptop, and had to fix the wireless drivers manually. I've had some problems with the driver not working (possibly after updates), and suspect this is due to me doing stuff manually instead of compiling the sucker (it threw some errors at me, while the manual copy/paste/depmod/modprobe-solution worked. (this is the exact recipe I followed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401126/com
<ionut> can i install ubuntu 9.10 and have also windows seven on my pc ?
<soee> hi
<sjakie-> ionut, yes you can have multiple operating systems installed
<ionut> sjakie-: yes,i know,but are compatible linux ubuntu 9.10 karmic coala with windows seven ?
<sjakie-> yes you can have those installed
<sjakie-> it doesn't matter if you install windows xp of ubuntu 8.04 of windows 7 or 9.10
<ionut> yes but i heard that ubuntu 9.10 is not compatible with windows seven
<sjakie-> you have your harddisk, you make at least 2 partitions. install windows 7 first on one, then ubuntu on the other
<sjakie-> if it does not work out of the box you can edit the grub menu and enter the windows 7 entry
<ionut> ok,and if i have the ubuntu 8.04 and i want to make an upgrate it still works,isn't that ?
<sjakie-> you mean dualboot still works?
<sjakie-> if so yes
<ionut> ya
<ionut> ok,than thx
<ionut> do u know how can i make upgrate ?
<ionut> to ubuntu 8.10?
<sjakie-> open a shell and run do-release-upgrade
<ionut> this command will upgrate my ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 8.10?
<sjakie-> yep
<ionut> ok,thx man
<ionut> sjakie-: when i run that command it comes out "No new release found"
<poyntz> when i click on menu items, folder links, etc. they do not open. to open folders i have to be in dolphin/konqueror. how do i set the folder default from "none" to dolphin ?
<sjakie-> ionut, edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<sjakie-> in that file you will find "Prompt=lts"
<sjakie-> change that to "Prompt=normal"
<sjakie-> if you run do-release-upgrade after that it will upgrade to 8.10
<ionut> sjakie-: wow it works ,thx so much
<sjakie-> np
<funcrush> when I hit the alt+Tab, it doesn't effect to other desktop, but i want to it effect to all desktop. how can i do it?
<jc0694> i need help finding minimzed windows... i don't see them in the system tray.  i know they are there because when i hit alt-tab i see them but i don't like doing it this way... aren't minimized windows supposed to show in the system tray?
<funcrush> system tray?
<funcrush> or working manager?
<jc0694> i think it's called the system tray... at the bottom of the desktop
<jc0694> it's a widget called "system tray"... says you can access hidden applications minimzed
<jc0694> but i don't see minimized windows in there... it should be a repository for minimized windows right?
<funcrush> jc0694: sorry my english is poor
<jc0694> as an example... i open konqueror web browser right? then i hit the down error in upper right hand corner of the window to minimize and the window disappears.  how do i bring this window back?  it should be down in the system tray right?
<funcrush> jc0694: when a window is minimized, the window are stay working manager.
<funcrush> not system tray
<jc0694> working manager... is that a widget that i need to add to the desktop?
<funcrush> yup... u should add into desktop or panel
<funcrush> my local system is not English so i don't know the name exactly
<jc0694> funcrush, how come i don't see working manager as an available widget to add?
<funcrush> wait
<funcrush> jc0694: can u see this? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/989955/1.png
<funcrush> find a widget, the same icon
<funcrush> and add it into ur pannel
<jc0694> bingo... it's called task manager
<funcrush> yup!!
<funcrush> right! g
<jc0694> i don't know why kubuntu would default to not include that as a widget installed at startup... that's like one of the most important widgets u could include by default... sheesh!  i spent like 3 days trying to figure this out... thank you
<funcrush> jc0694: it is default setting...
<funcrush> maybe something was wrong. anyway did u solve it?
<jc0694> yep... many thanks
<funcrush> :)
<filthpig> Hi all. I've installed Kubuntu 9.10 on a laptop, and had to fix the wireless drivers manually. I've had some problems with the driver not working (possibly after updates), and suspect this is due to me doing stuff manually instead of compiling the sucker (it threw some errors at me, while the manual copy/paste/depmod/modprobe-solution worked. (this is the exact recipe I followed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401126/com
<Peace-> filthpig: ?
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> your problem is wifi ?
<filthpig> Peace-: yeah. The wireless connection just died and stayed dead. So I'm guessing my manual approach of copy/paste etc led to some kind of breakage when the kernel was updated. However, I've now managed to compile the driver properly and everything works atm, so I hope it's the end of my issues. I'm just asking, trying to learn from this if something like it should happen again, or if I need to help somebody later on..
<Peace-> filthpig: generally when you have to do something on the kernel when you upgrade kernel youhave to re-do what you have doen
<Peace-> done
<filthpig> Peace, even if the driver was compiled properly?
<Peace-> new kernel :)
<filthpig> And I'm only thinking about *ubuntu-related kernel updates, like moving from 2.6.31-15-generic to 2.6.31-17-generic (hypothetic kernel names)
<filthpig> I'm not talking about a whole new kernel like 2.6.32 or anything
<filthpig> bah, gotta go. Work on a sunday, no rest for the wicked.
<krzd> hi
<krzd> i have got a asus supremefx card on my asus maximus iii formula, and in the beginning i had only stereo sound. then i installed the driver by asus and now i don't have any sound. what to do?
<krzd> at least to reset the settings, so that i can hear stereo insted of nothing. make uninstall on the asus driver didn't work
<jc0694> funcrush... you there?
<jc0694> how do u talk to somebody in irc where it shows their name followed by a colon... funcrush was doing this with me see above... sometimes he would talk to me regularly and other times it would have my nick followed by a colon... it also flashes browser promting me the other way... how do you do this?
<bittin^> Hello anyone know how i do a list off my installed Debian packages with dpkg into a textfile?
<Goliath> hi
<Goliath> i got a problem with okular, it says could not open file (when i try to open a pdf)
<jc0694> it also changes the color
<jc0694> anybody?
<Peace-> 1 moment
<Goliath> HEY
<Peace-> jc0694: which file?
<Goliath> okular problem
<Goliath> could not open file
<Goliath> (pdf)
<lrdofnightmares> Hello guys!!! Long time no see!! How you've been?
<krzd> bittin^: dpkg-query -l | grep ii > list.txt
<jc0694> no... just like that:  when u just spoke to me the color changed and it turned red... my name shows followed by a colon
<Peace-> Goliath: so maybe it's a damaged file
<jc0694> is it just the nickname followed by a colon then the message?... i want to use this because sometimes you say things and people don't know who you are talking to in this irc chat
<krzd> bittin^: but it's a bit more than just an package list. it's with version, description ---
<jc0694> jc0694: testing
<bittin^> krzd: thats ok :)
<Goliath> Peace-: no i tried many, it may be a kdelib problem or pdf lib
<jc0694> no that didnt' work... does anybody understand what I'm asking?
<Peace-> Goliath: could yoiu post me this file?
<Peace-> somewhere
<lrdofnightmares> Guys i have a big problem...my pc after a while crashes...i am using ubuntu and ubuntu studio 9.04...why is this happening?? can anyone help me??
<Goliath> Peace-: i tried many pdfs, so its not a corrupted file thats the problem
<Peace-> Goliath: mm
<Goliath> kdelibs or popper problem
<Peace-> Goliath: upgraded to kde 4.4?
<Goliath> maybe
<Goliath> yes
<Peace-> ah
<krzd> lrdofnightmares: it would be easier with some more information, since when does the problem exist etc.
<Peace-> well then...
<Peace-> you know
<lrdofnightmares> krzd: After about 15 minutes it just crashes and always when i try to do updates
<bittin^> http://bittin.linuxuser.se/HilleLinuxpackages.txt got it to work :)
<krzd> lrdofnightmares: is this since you installed ubuntu?
<jc0694> anybody available to help... i got a really simple question
<Goliath> tell me
<Goliath> an okular alternative
<Goliath> to try for test
<krzd> jc0694: just ask instead of asking if you may ask
<jc0694> i have but nobody responds
<lrdofnightmares> krzd: Yeah, first i thought that it might be compiz that made the pc crash but well...it wasn't
<krzd> jc0694: oh sorry, i haven't seen^^
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I have a little problem with kmix, it tends to stick around after changing the volume
<jc0694> how do u write to me in irc where you adress me specifically.  it turns what you say a different color so i know you are targeting me.
<Wolfcastle> i.e. I click the icon, change the volume, clic something else and the volume changer does not dissapear
<jc0694> it will also flash my browser when minimized so i know somebody is adressing me
<jc0694> i need to know how to do this
<Wolfcastle> depends on your client
<Erod> jc0694: It's an IRC client feature. Nothing you can do about other's setups.
<krzd> jc0694: just type the nickname followed by a double point, e.g. nick: in some clients you don't need the double point
<krzd> jc0694: some clients got an auto completion feature if you type tab
<krzd> *press tab
<jc0694> hmmm... is that also something specific to a certain channel... i've tried to do this from a different client to myself but have been unable to get it to work
<krzd> jc0694: normally only client specific
<krzd> is there nobody who got knowledge about hd-audio under linux?
<jc0694> krzd:  does this message change color for you since i've put your nick first followed by colon?
<krzd> jc0694: yeah
<jc0694> krzd, what about this?
<krzd> jc0694: yep
<krzd> lrdofnightmares: does compiz work with kde?
<jc0694> krzd and this?
<krzd> jc0694: yes, sir xD
<jc0694> jc0694, test
<krzd> jc0694: but i don't think that it will work with the own nick
<jc0694> it's just weird... i use another irc client to send myself a message to this screen and it doesn't change the color
<jc0694> i have a different nick on the other irc client
<krzd> jc0694:  in public or query?
<jc0694> what do you mean by public or query?
<krzd> jc0694: do you send a private message or in a channel readable for all
<jtheuer> Hi, I connected my bluetooth headset and got a confirmation beep - should it be somewhere listed as music device? (kmix?)
<jc0694> in this place where we are chatting right now... where this exact message is posting
<krzd> jc0694: then it is strange
<krzd> jc0694: i have got no ideas
<bob4960> jc0694 testing
<millun> is it hassle free to upgrade 9.04 -> 9.10?
<millun> just wondering
<Peace-> millun: you can upgrade but it there could be some problems ...
<Peace-> try before a live cd
<millun> i got 3GB FUP
<millun> i don't wanna download more than absolutely needed
<Peace-> don't speak like that 3gb of waht?
<Peace-> fup
<Peace-> omg this young guys
<soee_> :}
<Peace-> -s
<jtheuer_> Hi, I connected my bluetooth headset and got a confirmation beep - should it be somewhere listed as music device? (like kmix?)
<millun> w00t? 3GB `fair user policy`
<millun> when i reach the limit, my bandwidth will be like 3kB/s...
<millun> for that case i've rooted my G1... so i'll be tethering from my phone :)
<CupofDice> Anyone here have a Fiber optic connection and does it show up in Manage Connections (lower right taskbar)?
<Jonathan___> hello everyone... i would like to do a fresh install of both kubuntu karmic and windows 7 x64.   I am unsure about my partitions.  Surely they should have about 20GB each for the OS then a combined share for the data... is this correct?
<CupofDice> If you want it that way Jonathan. The shared partition with be fat 32, right?
<edouard> Hi, I have a problem with my wifi connexion. Can someone help me ?
<shadeslayer_> Jonathan___: yes that is the most efficient way
<shadeslayer_> edouard: go ahead and state your problem
<edouard> I am on ubuntu 9.10 and I use knetwork-manager
<Jonathan___> so then i was planing on doing a fresh install of windows 7 x64.  full format the HDD.  then do a fresh install of kubuntu
<shadeslayer_> edouard: ok and whats the exact problem with the connection
<edouard> when I enter the passphrase, it doesn't work
<Jonathan___> but what way to i install kubuntu to give me the desired setup ??
<edouard> i don't know it is written "activation" indefinitely
<shadeslayer_> Jonathan___: ok do this : install windows,set up 3 partitions with the disk manager in windows,install kubuntu by using the advanced disk mode in the kubuntu installation
<shadeslayer_> edouard: hmm,well which encryption method?
<Jonathan___> advanced disk mode...?
<edouard> wpa
<shadeslayer_> Jonathan___: yes,in the install itll ask you to set up partitons... select the advanced mode
<shadeslayer_> edouard: install wicd
<shadeslayer_> edouard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233171
<Jonathan___> windoze disk manager:
<Jonathan___> part1: windows7 20GB
<Jonathan___> part2: kubuntu     20GB
<Jonathan___> part3: data            Rest of GB
<Jonathan___> then when installing choose the advanced one and pick part 2 to install karmic... the data partition will be in NTFS then?
<FloodBotK1> Jonathan___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer_> Jonathan___: depends on what you select... you can set it to fat32 from windows or from the kubuntu installer
<Jonathan___> does that make sense?
<edouard> but i don't know if the passphrase responsible, because I also tried to connect without any security, and it doesn't work as well
<Jonathan___> sry i got disconnected
<Jonathan___> hello??
<shadeslayer_> oh he left :P... i was gone for a moment
<shadeslayer_> edouard: ok well the problem is with knetworkmanager.... its a wip app
<shadeslayer_> edouard: wicd is a better network manager... as is nm-applet
<edouard> okay i installed it
<shadeslayer_> edouard: you need to restart the pc for it to get working
<shadeslayer_> edouard: it should start automatically after that,but if it doesnt,press alt+F2 and type wicd
<shadeslayer_> edouard: so did it work?
<mindaugas> hey all why i cant write my psw in konsole when trying chmod file (sudo chmod a+x)
<shadeslayer_> mindaugas: its a security feature,there is input
<shadeslayer_> mindaugas: the password is just not displayed
<mindaugas> ya but im trying to write it
<mindaugas> and i cant
<mindaugas> oh
<mindaugas> i will try
<shadeslayer_> mindaugas: yeah so it is being taken as input...
<mindaugas> ^^
<shadeslayer_> mindaugas: just not being shown :P
<mindaugas> oh there is more problem
<mindaugas> i downloaded program
<mindaugas> and i press that file which run it
<mindaugas> but it open with kate
<mindaugas> when i open it with konsole
<mindaugas> it dont do anything :/
<mindaugas> sry for english
<shadeslayer_> mindaugas: what programme?
<mindaugas> oh not programe , but game :D
<mindaugas> worldofgoo or smth xD
<shadeslayer_> mindaugas: if its something ending in .sh then do : chmod a+x name_of_file.sh : and then : ./name_of_file.sh
<shadeslayer_> mindaugas: other than that no idea....
<mindaugas> oh damn i tried to chmod .bin file :D
<mindaugas> ty wm
<shadeslayer_> mindaugas: ah its a .bin file... well it should run by itself..
<shadeslayer_> mindaugas: try running it in a konsole
<mindaugas> u know .sh file must open that bin cuz in sh file is string "exec ./file.bin
<mindaugas> and when im trying to open that bin it will begin extract but drop error
<shadeslayer_> mindaugas: well i would suggest that you read any instructions that came along with that game
<mindaugas> there is any instructions, i just downloaded archive extract it and im trying to play but cant
<mindaugas> it's like firefox
<mindaugas> archive
<mindaugas> ech whatever.. :D
<tobias> Hi
<Guest74557> how to deactivate ipv6 in kubuntu 9.1? konqueror and co dosent load any pages
<Xand3r> how can i move a partition out of an extended partition
<delight> sftp is not working for me in dolphin kde sc 4.4 beta 1 ... is this only happening in lucid or is this an kde 4.4 beta 1 problem ?
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: without formatting it?
<delight> apparently there is no kubuntu+1 channel for the momment ... I'll ask in ubuntu+1 ;)
<shadeslayer> delight: ubuntu+1 is a common channel
<delight> shadeslayer: you mean for lucid in general right ?
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: btw your i think your site is down or something.... i tried to download the playwolf plasmoid but couldnt open the site
<shadeslayer> delight: yep
<delight> shadeslayer: did you install kde 4.4 beta 1 + can u use sftp:// urls in dolphin ?
<shadeslayer> delight: didnt try sftp.. give me a link and ill try
<delight> shadeslayer: you can connect against any ssh-server even your localhost if ssh-server is installed ... the url would be sftp://localhost in that case
<delight> dolphin was able to do that in kde 3.3
<shadeslayer> delight: nah... says invalid protocol
<shadeslayer> delight: ask in #kde for more info... maybe its a hidden option somwhere
<franci> Alguem do brasil?
<Vroomfondle> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bibii> good night!
<Anita> newer versions of kubuntu will not boot up on my pc...help
<bibii> Who does what?
<Anita> the disks are good, the work on other pc
<Anita> they*
<bibii> извините за мой английский
<bibii> sorry for my English
<chris_> what version of kde does kubuntu use?
<ghostcube> depends on what relese u stay
<chris_> 9.10
<ghostcube> 4.3.2
<chris_> also can i keep my dads ubuntu crud out of my kde
<ghostcube> but check it open an kde app and go to help
<ghostcube> and about kde
<Anita> i can get kubuntu 9.4 to boot but 9.10 won't
<bibii> I cant install ATI driver on 9.10
<chris_> Anita, i hate when bugs like that happens :( i use to be only able to use 7.04 till 8.10 came out :\
<Anita> i tried fedora 12 also
<chris_> ghostcube, if i install kubuntu-desktop will i be stuck with all the gnome crud?
<Anita> but no luck there either
<Anita> only ubuntu 8 and kubuntu 9.4 will boot
<chris_> whats the error?
<ghostcube> chris_: some gnome things are needed so it wont do you any harm to keep them
<Anita> it boots up to windows instead of disk
<Anita> does anyone have some help with this issue?
<mendred> Anita: u are trying to boot up with the live cd correct?
<Anita> no dont think
<Anita> whats the differerence in them
<mendred> the live cd is what u use to install kubuntu
<Anita> would it say live
<mendred> ummm the live cd is the kubuntu installation cd that u download
<mendred> it does a full boot sequence
<mendred> so are u able to boot up from there?
<Anita> ok it's the disk i burned for kubuntu
<mendred> yes
<Anita> it works on another pc
<Anita> only the older versions will work
<Anita> to boot
<Anita> the disk is good
<Anita> so i don't know why it boots on one pc but not the other
<mendred> ok so u have a livecd of kubuntu 9.10 it loads in another PC but doesn't load in one particular PC
<mendred> so the live cd is good
<mendred> next question
<Anita> yes true
<mendred> u mentioned that it directly boots to windows
<mendred> so i am guessing ur PC is set up for booting in sequence
<Anita> yes with the newer version of kubuntu
<mendred> i.e. something like CD first and then Hdd?
<Anita> the older versions boot up
<mendred> ok so the sequence is fine then
<Anita> its set for disk first
<Anita> yes
<chris_> what is better?, kdm or gdm?
<Kolia> hi
<Kolia> is qt creator 1.3 is available in Kubuntu?
<mendred> Anita: a quick question, what model PC is this?
<mendred> and what is the arch of the CD?
<mendred> what i am trying to check is the CD the 64 bit CD
<mendred> which is being booted on a 32 bit PC?
<mendred> if ur other PC is a modern arch
<delight> Kolia: in lucid its still 1.2.1
<mendred> then it would explain the CD booting up properly there
<delight> Kolia: but I guess it will get an upgrade eventually
<mendred> say for e.g. trying to boot up a 64 bit distro on a P4 would probably error out
<delight> Kolia: in karmic not ... but you can install the version of the website anytime
<Kolia> delight: ok that is what i was thinking, thanks for your answer
<Kolia> delight: but not sure i can only download qt creator, looks like i have to download the whole SDK
<Kolia> delight: but i don't want qt, just qt-creator
<Kolia> let's try..
<bibii> !register bibii
<Anita> its a built pc
<mendred> ok cool..which chip is this?
<mendred> before that is the CD the standard one or the one for 64 bit ?
<Anita> omg i just realized what the prob is
<Anita> dvd's dont' work on that pc
<Anita> only cds
<Anita> :O
<mendred> :)
<mendred> was that a dvd on a CD drive then?
<mendred> ok cool :)
<Anita> yes the newer versions are on dvd
<Anita> and that pc is only cd
<Anita> so if i burned cds it would work
<mendred> yes i guess so
<Anita> k then there is still hope lol
<mendred> have fun then :)
<Anita> thanks
<mendred> wc
<natch_> :)
<znika> please may you tell me how to use printer canon mf4010 on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Zorael> It is possible to make certain widgets show while the screen saver/lock screen is showing, right? How do I do this?
<hagabaka> is it known that krita-kde4 on kubuntu-beta ppa depends on libkdcraw7 but kdegraphics-strigi-plugins on the same ppa depend on libkdcraw8?
<Kolia> Zorael: try asking on #plasma
<njathan> any ideas how to get the apt protocol working on kubuntu 9.04? all 'working' solutions point to installing packages that  also get gnome packages along (which may not be used for anything other than this otherwise)
<what_if> What is a good KDE graphical equivalent to netstat ? It there such a program?
<apparle> hello guys
<DaskReEch> Hi
<DaskReEch> apparle: You were asking something in #kubuntu-devel the other night?
<apparle> DaskReEch: yes.... who decides what is the xplash, wallpaper etc. for kubuntu
<DaskReEch> Ah well ,, actually easier to discuss in #kubuntu-devel
<DaskReEch> apparle: if you want to you can jump in over there
<what_if> Has anyone found a reference for creating/programming ksysguard tabs?
<apparle> DaskReEch: well actually I was thinking with ubuntu moved on to a different splash screen... why not design a better one for kubuntu
<DaskReEch> True
<apparle> DaskReEch: so I was wondering who decides what will be all these stuff
<millun_> hi
<apparle> DaskReEch: see the las post by evalin in the thread http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108696.0
<millun_> i got my phone for usb tethering.... i've modified firewall rules for masquerade but it won't work
<millun_> iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface usb0 -j MASQUERADE
<millun_> iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface eth0 -j ACCEPT
<soee> hi
<DaskReEch> hi millun_
<DaskReEch> hi soee
<millun_> hi
<DaskReEch> apparle: Looking
<millun> the firewall commands were working for PPP0, but not for USB0?
<millun> any apparent reasons why?
<millun> also, while you are at helping one desperate lamer... :) how should i restart my Phonon daemon? whenever i try to play something in amarok, it tells me about how the device failed, that it is going back to some old device.
<apparle> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<apparle> which firewall should I use for kubuntu
<DaskReEch> apparle: iptables ?
<DaskReEch> millun: because tethering works differently I think
<DaskReEch> I'm not sure though I could be wrong :)
<millun> ah ok
<apparle> DaskReEch: so where should I begin to setup the firewall
<soee> do u know hiw can i fix this weather widget - i cant pick any location wrom wetter.com :/
<chuyzoz> Hello all, how can i install kubuntu over an existing ubuntu installation  ? i want to presever my windows partition
<chuyzoz> should i first delete the ubuntu partition and then install kubuntu on top of it ?
<maco> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<maco> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chuyzoz> isn't a clean install better ?
<maco> youll get to keep all your stuff this way
<briancron> chuyzoz: Yeah, I would do a clean install and manually set the partitions to your current partitions
<maco> and as its new software, you dont have to worry about old configs hanging aroudn for those same apps
<maco> if you wanna remove *all* gnome apps too...
<maco> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<maco> er...
<chuyzoz> i don't have anything in the ubuntu... i installed it about 2 hours ago .. and concluded i prefer kubuntu
<maco> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<maco> thats he one i meant
<maco> *the
<FloodBotK1> maco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chuyzoz> briancron ... i know what you mean
<chuyzoz> but
<chuyzoz> i'm a noob .. ( of course) ... to manually set the partitins
<chuyzoz> i just need a ext3 and swap drive right?
<chuyzoz> swap partition?
<briancron> chuyzoz: no your partitions are set now
<maco> when you install, instead of choosing guided partitioning, choose manual
<maco> itll automatically detec the swap one
<briancron> chuyzoz: you just make sure you don't let kubuntu install to decide. manually install and then just use the existing paritions
<chuyzoz> so the swap one can remain the same ..
<maco> you then select the current root ext3 partition, hit edit, and tell it to keep using it as ext3 and to mount it at /
<chuyzoz> but the / ? would i need to delete that one an create a new one  ?
<TheJudger> Can I change from KDE to Gnome... if I can what i have to do ? I have Kubuntu 9.10 Netbook edition
<maco> chuyzoz: no need to remove the partition, just use the same one
<chuyzoz> lol... and here i'm changing from gnome to kde
<briancron> chuyzoz: no need to delete the old one, just use it and select format
<chuyzoz> okay
<maco> !purgenome | TheJudger
<chuyzoz> so .. format then okay
<maco> !puregnome | TheJudger
<ubottu> TheJudger: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<chuyzoz> what exactly does mounting it do?
<chuyzoz> like "mount at /"
<maco> chuyzoz: meh. dont even need to format really. doesnt matter.
<apparle> someone plz tell me how to setup firewall
<maco> chuyzoz: mounting is what makes a drive usable
<apparle> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<maco> chuyzoz: if its not mounted, you cant use it. so itll ask "mountpoint: ______" and have a dropdown. choose "/"
<apparle> which one should I use ufw of iptables
<Peace-> apparle: have you a router?
<maco> apparle: ufw is an easy wrapper for iptables
<chuyzoz> okay ... and i've read i also need to specify a home ?
<Peace-> apparle: if you have a router you can use that and stop
<maco> chuyzoz: no you dont
<chuyzoz> okay
<maco> chuyzoz: /home is a directory under /
<maco> chuyzoz: its like C:\Documents and Settings\
<chuyzoz> so it should be straightforward cool.. just wanted to check here...  before went ahead and did it
<apparle> Peace-: I am using university LAN connection and have internet over proxy
<chuyzoz> so .. swap shouldn't need to be changed .. i just need to mount it on the existing one
<chuyzoz> and what does the swap partition do ?
<maco> chuyzoz: its where the contents of ram go when you hibernate, and its where stuff goes when youve got more running than can fit in ram
<Peace-> apparle: bah i am on linux here since 2006 and... i have not firewall i get only a router .. if you are on lan i think you can leave firewall stuff
<maco> it gets "swapped" out to disk
<chuyzoz> oh .. makes sense
<maco> Peace-: only if the router has a firewall built in
<apparle> Peace-: thanks
<chuyzoz> i figured that would be part of the main partition
<Peace-> maco: well every good router has one .. then
<maco> Peace-: and even still, you might not trust the other folks on your side of the router
<maco> Peace-: apparle said uni lan. what if someone in apparle's uni is a jerk?
<Peace-> omg who spend a lots of his time to crack your silly sistem maco?
<maco> the router's firewall isnt going to protect you then
<apparle> maco: so what do you recommend on LAN.......I agree some... ppl are jerks here
<maco> apparle: ufw is easier to configure on command line than iptables is. gufw is a easy gui
<apparle> maco: I have never used a firewall in linux.... in windows.. it just says <program> is trying to access internet... do you want to allow etc. .... Is it that simple here?
<Peace-> maco: ... if i am on uni i think i will spend my time to study and i will not spend 1 week to crack a system
<maco> apparle: ufw and gufw only do the inbound firewall
<maco> apparle: that would be a question for an outbound firewall
<maco> Peace-: obviously not in an engineering school
<ionut> can anyone give me the ubuntu irc ?
<maco> ionut: #ubuntu
<ionut> thx
<maco> apparle: by default *buntu has no services running listening on any ports. so as long as you dont install anything like an ssh server, mail server, or web server, nobody can make a connection to any services on your system
<Peace-> maco: 3 year here on my university none has done nothing
<apparle> maco: cool....
<maco> apparle: so really, you dont have to worry unless youve got something listening. windows has plenty of services listening by default so having one is more crucial there
<njathan> any ideas how to get the apt protocol working on kubuntu 9.04? all 'working' solutions point to installing packages that  also get gnome packages along (which may not be used for anything other than this otherwise)
<apparle> maco: so right now I think I'll not use any password...
<apparle> maco: sorry .... firewall
<maco> apparle: if you want to do outbound firewalling...well, thats going to require actually using iptables which is a bit harder. its also a bit silly since any smart hacker is going to have their malware go over port 80 because *nobody* blocks port 80...port 80 is web browsing
<njathan> should i go the apturl way?
<apparle> maco: :)
<maco> njathan: is there an apturl-kde package?
<Peace-> maco: if you are an hacker you don t crack you buddy system ... you crack server damn...
<Peace-> maco: call them with the right name .
<njathan> maco: i cannot find one for 9.04 in the usual repos
<Peace-> lamer
<maco> Peace-: not everyone who goes to school together is buddies :P might be playing a prank on a kid you hate
<maco> and yeah you're right, if its without authorization it's a cracker
<maco> njathan: then might have to go with ubufox i guess
<njathan> ubufox is the one that forces me to install lot of gnome packages... something i dont want to do unless absolutely necessry
<maco> njathan: i dont know any other way
<maco> njathan: you could also just not use apturl
<njathan> maco: right... i rather not :-P
<estuis> shakaw
<njathan> i am not getting any sound in firefox on any of the video sites... any ideas?
<njathan> i thought it was a flash problem... hence removed the one installed with apt-get and installed a deb available for 8.04+ manually on my 9.04 system
<njathan> problem still persists
<djustice> njathan: checked kmix/alsamixer for muted channels? flash liek to use weird sound channels...
<njathan> djustice: whops.. fixed! thanks!
<djustice> njathan: :)
<apparle> njathan: which channel was it using
<njathan> apparle: PCM
<njathan> apparle: strangely, audio on amarok worked fine with zero on PCM channel
<njathan> isn't system sound also supposed to depend on PCM?
<apparle> njathan: strange.... if I mute PCM... I can't hear anything
<factotum> I've been reading up on different distro's and their KDE implimentations. A lot of people seem to suggest opensuse for a KDE desktop, saying they do a better intigration. I personaly don't get that. Are they just saying that everyone else is using a more vanilla KDE setup? If that's the case I think I would rather prefer it over some over tweaked mess.
<factotum> I'm not looking to poke fun at all, don't get me wrong. Just getting bored with Gnome and really like Ubuntu so I thought I would see if there are any "gotcha's" for Kubuntu when starting out. I gave 9.04 a go for an afternoon but had some issues with freeze up's or apps just not starting and a problem with keeping a wireless connection up and running.
<factotum> okay im shutting up lol, sorry
<ocni49> help
<ocni49> messieurs dames bonsoir
<apparle> ocni49: !any
<apparle> !any
<ocni49> j'ai besoin de votre aide
<ocni49> si il y a quelqu'un de français...
<maco> apparle: most of the actual devs arent in #alsa, but yes, thatd be a bug to report
<apparle> maco: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/498863
<maco> apparle: on the other hand, i find alsa maintainers are more receptive to patches sent to the mailing list than attached to bugs
<maco> looking
<maco> im actually trying to debug my sound right now
<apparle> maco: what's the problem... maybe I could help
<apparle> how to view mht files.... I received some as attachments
<maco> im just trying to figure out the right quirk
<maco> figured out a while back a quirk that works better than nothing, but its still not quite right
<maco> what is a mht file?
<maco> helps if you say what kind of program its for
<apparle> maco: I think its a webpage saved using IE7 onwards
<maco> O_o no idea then
<maco> if theyre saving as something other than .html, im not sure any browser other than ie can open it
<apparle> anyone else here..... MHT files
<soee> do u know hiw can i fix this weather widget? - i cant pick any location wrom wetter.com :/
<Crisss> any help.. how to change from ubuntu gnome.. to Kubuntu ? KDE ver
<apparle> Crisss: do you want fresh Kubuntu or KDE over ubuntu
<Crisss> Kde over ubuntu
<DaskReEch> factotum: try kubuntu since you are on UBuntu If you don't like it then try OpenSuse
<apparle> Crisss: install the package kubuntu-desktop
<DaskReEch> Crisss: install th package kubuntu-desktop
<DaskReEch> factotum: The major difference from your experience is more likely to be the packaging system than the Desktop changes
<Crisss> yeah.. but is a command from console.... sudo apt-get remove (here i dont remember) ....  and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ..... i have tried to do with synaptic .. but i get a black screen when i log in KDE ver... and no aplication available
<Crisss> apparle: can u help me with that command? i dont remember sudo apt-get remove ******
<apparle> Crisss: what are you trying to remove........... you only need to do 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<apparle> maco: I found the app kmhtconvert it opens mht file
<Crisss> i wanna quit gnome ver... and have kde
<maco> !purekde | Crisss
<ubottu> Crisss: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Crisss> thanx
<replman> Hi! Is there a console utility to record from microphone to a file?
<apparle> replman: arecord
<replman> apparle: thank you!
<Crisss> apparle:  I have tried to remove Gnome ver like was on that link... but the problem is next... the first screen (where I log in) is KDE ver.. but after start is the same ver of gnome:(
<maco> Crisss: there should be an options menu where you can choose the kde session instead of the gnome session
<soee> Crisss: u have both gnome and kde now ?
<Crisss> yeah
<Crisss> both
<Crisss> but is still a gnome desk
<zeru> wowz nice ;]
<soee> well i sugest to reinstall system if u have separated partition for /home and install clear kubuntu :)
<Crisss> i do: sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop .. after that i restarted.. and is the same gnome ver
<zeru> i have a question ... i had a perfect installation 2 hours ago i even started skype etc  and i rebooted
<||arifaX> Crisss: whats in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<zeru> when i rebooted grub said that ther is nothing on 000000000000-0000000000-00000000 or something like that and i couldn't boot the kubuntu
<Crisss> ||arifaX: root@criss-linux:/etc/X11# cat default-display-manager
<||arifaX> Crisss: nothing?
<Crisss> ||arifaX: root@criss-linux:/etc/X11# cat default-display-manager ; /usr/bin/kdm
<Crisss> this
<||arifaX> Crisss: thats ok for KDE
<Crisss> but the desk is knome now..
<Crisss> i wanna go ack to kubuntu
<Crisss> gnome*
<tsimpson> you need to choose KDE from the menu before you login
<||arifaX> Crisss: at the login screen there should be a button you can click to select KDE before logging in
<Crisss> tsimpson: not well .. i have tried... but i get a black screen.. with no aplication on it.. i can do ctr+alt Delete, and logoff
<cH40z-Lord> I'm running kubuntu 9.10 on my ASUS EeePC T91 and I've got a problem with my wlan... everytime I connect to my wifi-network the pc will crash after ~2-3mins with the original driver and immediatelly after "obtaining address" using the backport-packages as suggested at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193429 - any ideas ?
<ofirk> Has someone encoutered this problem: http://www.violetech.org/screenshot2.png ?
<ofirk> I am running kubuntu 9.10 with KDE 4.3 and latest updates, no pulseaudio installed
<jnewt> i have suse / winxp on a laptop, i want to replace suse with kubuntu.  i have booted to a live cd, and i see that there are 4 partitions and a free space.  I am thinkin of installing on sda4 (i think it's suse) but i want to make sure.  I go to dolphin and it says the volumes are locked, can someone tell me how to verify that i am installing over suse?
<jnewt> and, i am worried about f-ing up grub, so any advice on this would be great.
<sergios> salve a tutti, mi sapete dire come entro nel canale di ubuntu?
<oorah> how come in kpackage or whatever its called when i type what i'm looking for nothing shows up in the list?
<soee>  oorah wrong package name or filter selected ?
<oorah> soee, i typed flash, nothing showed in the list
<soee> and ur filter is selected as Show all packages ?
<oorah> soee, i just typed it just as i do in xubuntu
<MoscowSindySho> hello, guys.  Say me please, what application help me to make Use Case diagrame for my project.   And help me to meke UML diagrams!!
<MoscowSindySho> guys!   mondey is today!!!  lets work!
<capt_blackwood> I just installed the KDE environment and i can't get internet access
 * capt_blackwood is operating in xfce currently
<ernie_de> hello
<ernie_de> main language is english?
<oorah> yes
<oorah> how come in kpackage or whatever its called when i type what i'm looking for nothing shows up in the list?
<oorah> in xfce and gnome i type somethin, it shows up in the list
<ernie_de> can anybody tell me how to connect a pptp-connection? i set up the connection via the knetwork-manager, no problems so far. but i dont know how to connect the vpn-connection
<ernie_de> i can even see the connection in the tray(?)
<KyranBe> I've got a big problem
<KyranBe> after installing last nights updates, my computer doesn't boot into linux anymore
<KyranBe> no matter which kernel
<KyranBe> windows boots fine
<KyranBe> it gets stuck after the initrd line
<Fn0rd> each time i try moving a folder to oen of my exteranl drives i keep getting "ERROR: malformed url"
<oorah> how come in kpackage or whatever its called when i type what i'm looking for nothing shows up in the list?
<oorah> in xfce and gnome i type somethin, it shows up in the list
<Dragnslicer> oorah- what are you searching for?
<Fn0rd> Im searching for inner peace and enlightenment sadly that isnt showing up in the list either.
<oorah> flash, gxine, pidgin, etc
<oorah> and nothing showed up when i typed stuff in the list
<Dragnslicer> oorah- do you have "Find by Name" selected?
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> For sometime KpackageKit doesn't work
<Galvatron> Whenever I click on .deb package, enter password and start installation, I get an aerror on the very beginning
<Galvatron> It just says: "Sorry, an error occured." and thats all
<Galvatron> No details
<Galvatron> Reinstalling KpackageKit didn't help
<Roasted> whats up guys
<Galvatron> sudo dpkg -i works perfectly
<Roasted> question - in quassel I have windows open from when people directly "IMed" me. How do I close them?
<maco> right click
<maco> hide temporarily or permanently
<maco> temporarily means they come back when they talk to you again
<maco> permanent hiding means if they talk to you, you dont see it
<maco> or you can delete it
<WilliamBuell> my cd/dvd drive drawer keeps opening no matter what i do, on my ubuntu machine.... what can i do from the desktop or terminal to close the drawer
<Fn0rd>  each time i try moving a folder to one of my external drives i keep getting "ERROR: malformed url"  Any suggestions on how to fix this issue?
<Galvatron> Problem solved by replacing KpackageKit with Gdebi
<Galvatron> Bye
<Fn0rd>  each time i try moving a folder to one of my external drives i keep getting "ERROR: malformed url"  Any suggestions on how to fix this issue?
<soee> where can i fond widgets files (directory)?
<islington> soee: you mean your plasma widgets?
<soee> islington: yes
<islington> /home/user/.kde/share/apps/plasma/
<kjcole> Kubuntu Karmic and microphones, anyone?  (I can hear myself through the headset very, very loud, but it doesn't seem to use that to record, or send to Skype.)
<kjcole> I've been through a lot of docs that tell me to fool with Phonon settings, PulseAudio settings, Skype settings, alsamixer, kmix, etc. I figure it's all just helped me dig a bigger hole.
<dthacker> test
<kjcole> dthacker: pass
<dthacker> yay! my quassel is working
#kubuntu 2010-12-20
<fujioka> My cursor theme keeps changing from the one I set it to (class black) to the oxygen black theme, though in the "input devices" section under cursor theme it still says classic black is selected.
<fujioka> It changes back after reboot, anyone know how to fix this?
<fujioka> Nevermind, just found how to change default. Hopefully it'll respect it.
<ralph> Hi @ all
<ralph> Is it a bug to have 44k files in /var/tmp/kdecache-<user>/http/ ?
<ralph> And whats the argumentlist limit for rm * ? it couldnt delete 44k files at once...
<gr8m8> that's alot of files...
<e_t_> ralph: can you try deleting the http directory with "rm -rf http"? you can always recreate it.
<fanfare> e_t_: already deleted it... was just surprised  rm saying "argumentlist too long" or so
<fanfare> would you mind checking how many files you have in /var/tmp/kdecache-<user>/http ?
<fanfare> i mean i had nearly 3G in there ... more than my download folder :-)
<e_t_> fanfare: I've gotten that error before. I don't think it's a bug so much as a program limitation. I've seen suggestions to use xargs. It would be something like "ls|xargs rm" (probably not right, but an example). This would call rm a bunch of times instead of trying to rm a bunch of files at once.
<fanfare> e_t_: so even basic shell commands have theyr limits... so 44kis an unusual number of files even under linux...
<e_t_> All programs have limits. All computing power is finite, however modern systems are a lot less finite than older ones.
<fanfare> e_t_: maybe this is just because its my spare system... the other cpu burned down...
<e_t_> If it were hardware, you'd probably get an out-of-memory error. Something like "argument list too long" is programming and you'd get it even on a supercomputer.
<fanfare_> thx bb
<Poyntz> ayy.. anyone know how to make compisiting enabled on startup?
<Poyntz> *compositing
<saeia> +
<saeia> is there anyway to up gamma in pictures alone?
<fish__> trying to install: after lang. screen, goes to start screen. unlike in instructions, there is no "try" and "install options... just "start" ...then it just cranks the hd while screen is black.
<fish__> start/check hd/check ram/ boot from 1st hd. those are the options given.
<ignerious> i am having a problem with plymouth manager
<ignerious> please help
<gr8m8> what sort of problem?
<ignerious> on starting it ishowing error"21 Out of bounds. Fmain.?.0"
<ignerious> it is not starting
<ignerious> can you fix it
<gr8m8> dunno I'll have a search for the error
<gr8m8> nothing returned on that you'll have to get the exact error
<ignerious> which version of kubuntu are you using
<ignerious> can any one tell me how to change the kubuntu boot splash screen
<ubuntu> how to install flash player on Kubuntu
<gr8m8> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<genewitch> how do i fix the error that sudoers is 0640 and should be 0440?
<genewitch> i installed a samba browser that has that problem, and has since before August
<genewitch> didn't know prior to installing it though
<gr8m8> does   sudo chmod -v 0440 /etc/sudoers   work?
<genewitch> no, because i can't use sudo.
<genewitch> sudo errors saying sudoers is 0640 instead of 0440
<gr8m8> k
<genewitch> the only thing i can find online is to do something when grub appears but i never see that. i think my bootloader is broken, i can only boot if the usb stick that i installed from is inserted
<gr8m8> sounds like you put grub on the usb
<genewitch> is there a grub -install command?
<gr8m8> I would try from a live cd to do the chmod
<genewitch> if i have to take the time to do that i may as well just reinstall and hopefully fix the other issue
<gr8m8> in a terminal do   grub-   and hit the tab key twice to see what grub apps are installed
<gr8m8> but you need sudo to run the grub apps
<genewitch> yeah i am going to reinstall. a note to maintainers: don't push packages that have the "security vulnerability" flag set on bugtraq.
<gr8m8> genewitch: do you have a seperate home partition?
<gr8m8> it makes reinstalls easier
<genewitch> no, lvm whole disk
<gr8m8> ok
<genewitch> i'll do that this time though
<gr8m8> saves all the configs and dot files in your home folder, bookmarks too
<canmatt> anyone hit a problem after an update that rolled out a day or two ago? something like -- kmail: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libkabc.so.4: invalid ELF header  ?
<canmatt> guess i'll have to ask after work
<kosmonaut> hi! How do i search/find a folder in kubuntu...i can find files, texts...but no folders, any ideas?!
<kosmonaut> some1 has to explain how I do this folder search ;-)
<valorie> kosmonaut: folders are files
<valorie> so you can search for the folder name in the file search
<valorie> in linux, everything is a file
<valorie> or the contents of a file
<kosmonaut> valorie: thx...ehm...call me stupid, but I (or nepomuk) does not find the folder calles "Downloads" it finds a looot of thing but not the folder
<valorie> ok -- I usually search for files in Dolphin or Konq
<valorie> or use the sudo updatedb / locate method
<valorie> old fashioned, I guess
<valorie> and not smart enough to grep well
<kosmonaut> valorie: jupp...well I know about "locate"...but, I want this nepumuk-stuff to work as I want it to ;-)
<kosmonaut> valorie: if you use the "semnatic" search in dolphin, do you find folders? Or I am to dumm to do so?
<kosmonaut> semantic
<cico> hi
<valorie> hmmm, I never have done so
<valorie> I keep getting the message that indexing has shut down
<valorie> so I figure it wouldn't be that good anyway
<kosmonaut> valorie: could you try it, please
<valorie> also, I pretty much know where things are in my filesystem
<kosmonaut> valorie: I DONT :-D
<kosmonaut> lol
<valorie> Tools > Find File is what I use
<valorie> where is the semantic search?
<kosmonaut> valorie: in dolphin is a field called "search"
<kosmonaut> top right
<kosmonaut> valorie: oh...i got it ...Extra->find
<kosmonaut> ok...thanks
<valorie> hmmm, maybe mine is set up different
<valorie> I don't recall doing much configuration......
<kosmonaut> valorie: nevermind...i found what I was looking for...
<valorie> cool
<darthanubis> libkdepim4
<darthanubis> Select failed, server replied: A000024 NO Unknown Mailbox: ( now in authenticated state ) ( Failure ) [ Gmail  ]
<vmt> Hello all, how can I change the screen resolution on command line?
<gr8m8> xrandr to find out your choices then xrandr -s 1280x1024 for example vmt
<vmt> thanks Ill try it
<j0shu4> :)
<darthanubis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258635
<ubottu> KDE bug 258635 in IMAP resource "KDE 4 6 and Google Mail: Unknown Mailbox - Messages" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<thiago_> Anyone knows how to put the copy progress dialog back to kubuntu's default?
<BluesKaj> thiago_, do you mean in the panel ?
<thiago_> yes
<thiago_> I installed Colibri notification system
<thiago_> but its seems it didnt work after reboot
<thiago_> now the progress bar goes in a dialog instead of the integrated system
<thiago_> you know what I mean BluesKaj?
<thiago_> BluesKaj, ?
<BluesKaj> yes thiago_ , but sorry i dunno ,,thought it would be in the widgets , but it's not there
<JeroenDeDauw> I have a Kubuntu 10.04 install which for some reason I can't update to 10.10. When I run the dist upgrade, it aborts "with exit code 1". This install is also having problems with installing several apps such as vlc and firefox. Anyone an idea what might be wrong?
<James147> JeroenDeDauw: what happens if you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<JeroenDeDauw> James147: Not sure, I'm not at this machine right now.
<James147> JeroenDeDauw: :S not much I can do then with that infomation sorry :(
<BluesKaj> JeroenDeDauw, didt upgrade merely updates kde apps, the new command is , sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> err dist upgrade
<James147> BluesKaj: either way, there appears to be something wrong with apt or dpkg... would be best to fix that before trying an do-release...
<BluesKaj> yeah maybe he has ppas that need to be taken out
<James147> JeroenDeDauw: It would be helpful if you could come back when your at the computer, otherwise, try running "sudo apt-get update" and see if there are any errors... "sudo apt-get install  -f" may help depending on the problem though
<BluesKaj> JeroenDeDauw, have you added any ppa repositories for special applications or driver versions to you sources.list or package manager?
<JeroenDeDauw> James147: This is what I get when doing "do-dist-upgrade": http://dpaste.org/KiGg/
<JeroenDeDauw> BluesKaj: I installed this Kubuntu a few months back from a cd I just burned then, and it has not been used since (so no special stuff has been added)
<BluesKaj> JeroenDeDauw, have you updated since the install?
<James147> JeroenDeDauw: I suggest trying to upgrade before trying the do-release "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dost-upgrade"
<JeroenDeDauw> James147: I updated everything already via the Kubuntu update GUI thinghy
<James147> JeroenDeDauw: also, it if hasent beene used then you might consider a reinstall using a new cd (note if you have a 1gig flash drive space you can use that instead of a cd)
<BluesKaj> hehe James147 , grat minds think alike .................. 	 woin't quote the rest :)
<BluesKaj> still think you need to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-ger upgrade , JeroenDeDauw
<JeroenDeDauw> BluesKaj: sure
<BluesKaj> don't copy and paste mine JeroenDeDauw , use James147
 * James147 suggest dist-upgrade rather then just upgrade
<timo_> hi. looking for help with netbook edition. it seems horribly broken.
<James147> Guest2317: would help to know how its "hottibly broken"
<timoc> sorry about that
<timoc> so yes, broken.
<timoc> have an eepc 701. Tried 10 times last night to install it on various configurations.
<timoc> livecd boots (from usb stick)  but it does not complete grubconfig properly.
<timoc> when i boot up it drops into the default menu option - memtest.
<timoc> poke about, and see nothing in /boot/grub, and no kernel or initrs in /boot.
<James147> timoc: what version?
<timoc> latest (10.04.1) . and yes i checke the md5sum
<timoc> netbook dis
<timoc> dist
<James147> timoc: 10.10 is the latest
<James147> (note that 10.10 has the netbook edition rolled into the standard one)
<timoc> not where i was looking. http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download -> check the md5 sum list
<James147> timoc: yes, here: da50a1ddb22060a2abda6823c9d1148d  kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<James147> as I said, the netbook edition has been rolled into the desktop version, the installer new detects when you have and chooses... you can switch between them once its installed
<timoc> 10.10 being the rolled in, missed that.
<timoc> will try that tonight. but none the less 10.04.1 is still broken for me.
<James147> timoc: yeah... not entirly sure why
<timoc> is this a known issue? the kernel not copying itself to /boot and no grub menu config being created?
<James147> havent seen it mentioned before
<EvilRoey> hey all
<EvilRoey> I hae a setup with an NVidia card and the KDE 4.6 second beta.  How do I make the monitor to the left the primary one?  Right now when I scroll the mouse to the leftmost edge of the left monitor, it wraps to the rightmost edge of the right one.  I'd like to just be able to move the mouse across both desktops through the middle.
<EvilRoey> s/hae/have
<James147> EvilRoey: "kdesudo nvidia-settings" to configure it... assuming you have the binary drivers insalled
<EvilRoey> I did that
<EvilRoey> I've tried it with both monitors as primary.. it doesn't chagne anything
<James147> EvilRoey: drag the displays
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey,  nvidia-xconfig  /
<BluesKaj>    /
<BluesKaj> ?
<EvilRoey> ok got it:
<EvilRoey> I dragged the monitor around the other in 'nvidia-settings'
<EvilRoey> that worked
<BluesKaj> without the  /
<James147> BluesKaj: nvidia-settings to set it up, xconfig only creates a xorg file, which he should already have
<BluesKaj> maybe not
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I did nvidia-settings
<saeia> whats your problem EvilRoey?
<James147> BluesKaj: as far as I know nvidia-settings will create one if you dont, and so dose installing the drivers :)
<EvilRoey> saeia:  (I fixed it, but here it is again for you to read): I have a setup with an NVidia card and the KDE 4.6 second beta.  How do I make the monitor to the left the primary one?  Right now when I scroll the mouse to the leftmost edge of the left monitor, it wraps to the rightmost edge of the right one.  I'd like to just be able to move the mouse across both desktops through the middle.
<BluesKaj> yes but do nvidia-xconfig just to be sure
<EvilRoey> xconfig, ok
<James147> EvilRoey: i wouldnt
<EvilRoey> I love how the icons on the panel no longer respond with kde 4.6 beta 2 ppas.
<James147> EvilRoey: that will reset the settings and you ill have to do it again
<saeia> EvilRoey:  twindisplay is working for you and maximizing to the same moniter and such?
<James147> EvilRoey: yeah.... I am getting taht as well :(
<maco> EvilRoey: devel is a better channel to point that out...
<EvilRoey> well I made it write an xorg.conf file
<EvilRoey> James147:  and this is the second installation where I see this
<EvilRoey> saeia:  yes
<EvilRoey> James147:  I wrote to xorg.conf so I assume it will stick, yes?
<EvilRoey> maco:  good balmy morning
<James147> EvilRoey: should do
<EvilRoey> maco:  weather's not evil today, apparently
<EvilRoey> James147:  woohoo
<saeia> Hum  guess linux just hates me >>;
<EvilRoey> nono, God hates you.
<EvilRoey> Linux is just canned dirt
<saeia> I see.
<EvilRoey> so are computers in general, for that matter.
<EvilRoey> don't worry though, it's not linux
<saeia> its the error between keyboard and moniter?
<EvilRoey> between chair and starry heavens.
<saeia> i think that would be bed.
<saeia> computerdesk agasint bed = <3
<EvilRoey> I would like to move computer desk into bed and then could stay in bed
<EvilRoey> :)
<saeia> thats what i did
<EvilRoey> saeia:  hey, you're in va
<saeia> Yeah
<EvilRoey> Cool
<EvilRoey> same here.
<EvilRoey> sorta.
<maco> i thought you were in md, EvilRoey
 * maco is in va for 1 more day
<saeia> where are you EvilRoey?
<EvilRoey> maco:  I live in Bethesda (center of the world) and work in Fairfax
<EvilRoey> saeia:  bethesda/fairfax
<saeia> Oh dont the super mutaints bother you? o_O
<maco> ah. i live in arlington for 1 more day and quit my job in fairfax :)
<saeia> can i have it maco?
<maco> saeia: the congress critters?
<EvilRoey> hee hee
<EvilRoey> saeia:  don't worry, the super mutants in bethesda have cell phones.. they don't bother anyone else walking down the street, they're lost in their own cell phone world
<saeia> EvilRoey:  you should like get me a job
<EvilRoey> saeia:  asl?
<EvilRoey> joke, joke.
<EvilRoey> what I meant is:  PM me with an educational background, etc.
 * maco gives EvilRoey the evileye
 * EvilRoey blinks his standard complement of evil eyes + new one
<EvilRoey> blink-blink-blink
 * BluesKaj tries to ignore the beltway insider lingo :)
<kenneth_> hello
<timoc> thanks for the help
<kenneth_> whats up
<BluesKaj> not much kenneth_, got a question?
<BluesKaj> too late
<BluesKaj> not much kenneth_, got a question?
<kenneth_> how can i instal vlc on kubuntu
<James147> kenneth_: run: "sudo apt-get install vlc" or search for it in kpackagekit
<kenneth_> can you hear mee
<James147> kenneth_: yes :) but we need time to reply :D
<kenneth_> ok
<kenneth_> my pc sound is not caming on kubuntu 10.10 but when i change the operating systen to windows 7 is working, pls can you help me
<James147> kenneth_: run in a terminal "alsamixer" makesure non of the chanels are low/muted
<kenneth_> ok
<kenneth_> i have down that but i cant hear anything.. please help me
<James147> kenneth_: run "speaker-test", can you hear anything (ctrl=c to stop it)
<James147> s/=/+
<kenneth_> no i cant hear anything... please
<BluesKaj> kenneth_, look at the alsamixer controls , make sure there is no "M" in the box at the bottom , use the M key to unmute any of them , and use the arrow keys to navigate in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> kenneth_, speaker test in the terminal,  speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<liliput> seid gegrüß ihr kubuntu nutzer
<BluesKaj> !de | liliput
<ubottu> liliput: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<liliput> danke dir
<liliput> thanks
<kenneth_> when i run speaker-test in the terminal, what i see is Time per period, 0-fornt let
<kenneth_> is working
<kenneth_> thank you very much
<kenneth_> please can you help with me cam
<darthanubis> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=91719
<pearse> how do I find installed programs not on kick-start menu please?
<rork> pearse: via the search in kickstart, start typing in Alt+F2, or ls /usr/bin/*partialname*
<kenneth_> i just install samba, please can you help me help me to find the pc around me...
<James147> kenneth_: to see other computers go to dolhpin > Network (on the places panel) > Samba Shares > Your workgroup ...
<kenneth_> thanks i get it
<orsetto> hello everybody
<James147> Hi orsetto
<pearse_> lthanks rork: Alt + F2 drops kickstart down screen out of site; second option does not produce any reaction
<darthanubis> any 4.6beta2 users? using KDEPIM4.6?
<darthanubis> from the experimental ppa?
<darthanubis> no? ok.
<orsetto> i've need of a little help. i'm italian then i'm sorry for my ugly english. i've kubuntu 10.10 but even in older versions i've never understand how to use the plasma-folders
<darthanubis> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<orsetto> how i can put into this my favourite applications?
<rork> pearse: sorry I mixed up kickoff and kickstart
<James147> orsetto: the folder-view widget is for displaying a folder n your desktop... not really used for launching applications, however, you can just drag and drop applcation from the kmenu to the desktop
<pearse_> rork:apologies my error - should have typed kickoff
<rork> :)
<rork> pearse: did you find it? what program are you looking for?
<pearse_> rork: no - the program is Python
<James147> pearse_: python is a command line program
<James147> pearse_: an interperter to be exact... but either way, you execute it in a terminal, unless your trying to run a script from it
<kenneth_> how can i use my webcam on kubuntu 10.10 please help me
<James147> pearse_: if you are then alt+f2: "python SCTIPT"   should run it
<orsetto> James147, thanks but i've already tried that you said. I've the application-icon on my desktop but not in plasma desktop folder
<James147> orsetto: not entirly sure what you are tring to do...
<orsetto> If I drag and drop application from kmenu to the desktop i see it on my desktop but not in the plasma desktop folder
<James147> orsetto: yes, thats how its designed to work, if you want to drag it to the folder widget, open dolphin and navagate to the folder you want it in then drag it from the menu to dolphin
<James147> ... although I am not sure why you need to :)
<pearse_> James147: thanks but my underlying problem is that all installed programs do not show up in Kickoff leaving me scrabbling around trying to find them: an example at random = Gtypist
<James147> pearse_: you can add them to the menu manually then... right click the menu > edit menu  or run kmenuedit
<fish_> on the first install screen (after) langusge scr.) i am given the option to start kubuntu/test ram/ck hd/boot 1st hd.  documentation says there should be
<fish_> install or run from cd
<fish_> start kubuntu just makes hd rumble
<fish_> multi disks/versions tried
<James147> fish_: start kubuntu is the option you want... the install/run opption now comes later after that
<James147> fish_: have you checked the disk? and done an md5 on the iso?
<fish_> oh, i get a black screen and lots of hd activity
<fish_> y all ok
<James147> hmm..
<James147> fish_: try removing quite splash from the boot options (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions)... see if it give you any information
<fish_> ok thanks
<pearse_> James147: many thanks - kmenuedit hit the spot
<micha787_> Hi
<zoiss> hey guys. i've got a little problem with my rekonq (always newest version from daily). If i want to start i get an plasma error message coming up: "KDEInit kann „/usr/bin/rekonq“ nicht starten.", which means that KDEInit is not able to start rekonq. but rekonq starts properly ...is there a way to get that error dialog away?
<noober> hello, is someone aware of a possibility to switch off compositing only for one window in KDE4?
<Snowhog> noober: compositing is system wide and is either 'on' or 'off'. What do you want to change on the window?
<noober> @Snowhog i'm trying to run Alpha Centauri and the game is translucent when compositing is turned on
<sahko> hi, how can i change the korganizer clock on the taskbar to 24hour time indication?
<Snowhog> noober: Right-click on the window title bar, click on Advanced > Special Application Settings > Preferences and check Active opacity in % and change to Force and reduce the setting.
<Snowhog> sahko: You have to make the change in System Settings.
<noober> @Snowhog for compiz, you have to do this: No ARGB Visuals, so i don't think that it's the transparency problem
<sahko> great, where is exactly i cant find it. mind that thats not the default in KDE
<Snowhog> noober: Sorry. I don't use compiz, so I can't assist.
<Snowhog> sahko: What version of KDE are you using?
<noober> @Snowhog yes, me neither :) but i guess it's system wide as you've said
<noober> @Snowhog thanks!
<sahko> the one that in 10.10, 4.5.1 unless the update thats running atm will change that.
<sahko> which i doubt
<Snowhog> sahko: System Settings > Locale > Time & Dates and click on the Time Format to select HH:MM:SS
<sahko> ah didnt look there. let me see
<sahko> Snowhog: its already that way.. and time on bottom is 24hour there
<sahko> on bottom of the tab of the settings window
<sahko> brb
<Guest36671> hmm time automagically changed after the reboot.
<Guest36671> one other thing,  whats the package that tries to be interactive in consoles, virtual or not?
<Guest36671> i would like to remove it, hopefully without breaking anything
<Guest36671> the one that for example if i type 'lsl /home ' tells me cant find lsl but theres ls in coreutils
<Snowhog> Guest36671: That's because the command is ls -l
<Guest36671> did you read my question? whats the name of the package that does that?
<Snowhog> Guest36671: I'm not understanding your question. ls is part of the package coreutils. You don't want to remove coreutils.
<Guest36671> i want the name of the package that tells me that ls is part of coreutils, not coreutils.
<Guest36671> the package that produces this output:
<Guest36671> lsl
<Guest36671> No command 'lsl' found, did you mean:
<Guest36671>  Command 'lsh' from package 'lsh-client' (universe)
<yofel> Guest36671: you mean what prints the <No command 'lsl' found, did you mean: ...'?
<FloodBotK3> Guest36671: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest36671> bingo
<yofel> ah, that would be the 'command-not-found' package
<Guest36671> thank you, i hope it doesnt depend on ubuntu-core or something
<yofel> Depends: python (<< 2.8), python (>= 2.6), python-central (>= 0.6.11), python-apt, command-not-found-data, python-gdbm, lsb-release
<Snowhog> Guest36671: apt-cache showpkg command-not-found shows you the dependencies of the package.
<Guest36671> i meant reverse dependencies.
<Snowhog> Guest36671: reverse depends are shown as ubuntu-standard,command-not-found
<Guest36671> 131kb of wasted space cleared
<Guest36671> but now i get lsl
<Guest36671> /usr/bin/python: can't find '__main__.py' in '/usr/share/command-not-found'
<Guest36671> wtf
<Guest36671> ah its in /etc/bash.bashrc
<Guest36671> yay
<Guest36671> !
<Guest36671> begone
<thomi> Hi, I can't seem to get the "Split View Left/Right" or "Split View Top/Bottom" keyboard shortcuts for konsole working in Kubuntu 10.10. Am I missing something?
<thomi> The konsole menu has them listed as CTRL+SHIFT+( and CTRL+SHIFT+)
<thomi> But hammering that key combination doesn't seem to do anything at all.
<James147> thomi: heh, your right... think i see the problem, its set to crtl+shift+(  when it should be ctrl+(  (you need to hold shift to get '( ' ) reassign the shortcut in the menu to fix it
<tilted_mind> I want to create a hotkey combination that sends keystrokes to an application.  I created a Custom Shortcut that is the type Send Keyboard Input.  I created the trigger for the keystroke I want to use to fire it off.  In Action I selected the window, and put Ctrl+m in the top window.  It doesn't work (nothing happens) any suggestions?
<tilted_mind> Specifically I am trying to mute the last.fm player.  It has a keyboard shortcut built in that uses Ctrl+m to mute it.  I want to do the same without opening the app first.
<tilted_mind> But don't want to mute my whole system.
<redstar1932> hola
<James147> tilted_mind: from what I can tell they are not ment for global shorcuts (they will only work if the window has focus)
<tilted_mind> hmm.  ok
<tilted_mind> is there anyother way to create a global shortcut to an app?
<tilted_mind> James147: thanks for the reply.  I will keep working at it.
<James147> tilted_mind: check kmixer, see if it has a seperate chanel for it...
<tilted_mind> James147: I see in playback streams it has Alsa plug-in [last.fm]
<James147> tilted_mind: and muting it/changing the volume of it dose so for last.fm?
<tilted_mind> James147: yes, there are two, and one of them affects the app.
<James147> tilted_mind: then you can make it your master chanel... then kmix wont affect your system volume but that app instead
<James147> not perfect solution but it should work
<tilted_mind> James147: thanks, I will try that.
<tilted_mind> James147: that works great.  Just what I needed.  Thanks!
<jeltsch> I want to switch from a local KOrganizer calendar to CalDAV. How can I “upload“ the *.ics file to a CalDAV server?
<canmatt> anyone still watching the channel at this time?
<Snowhog> canmatt: Your question?
<rtdos> what's a good internet radio player for kubuntu?
<canmatt> yes. I have Kubuntu 10.10 and there was an update 24 to 72 hours ago, and I had to reboot this morning  and now neither kMail nor kopete start up, i get: kmail: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libkabc.so.4: invalid ELF header
<dasKreech> amarok?
<rtdos> thanks, dasKreech
<canmatt> i get the same error when tryingto launch kopete
<canmatt> Snowhog: and that's all the console tells me when I try to launch through it
<Snowhog> canmatt: In a console type:  ls -la /usr/lib/libkabc*   The results should all be symlinks to a single library file named libkabc.so.4.5.0. Is that the case for you?
<Snowhog> canmatt: IF you are using KDE 4.5.4 that is.
<canmatt> i'm supposed to have the KDE that comes with a brand spanking new install of Kubuntu 10.10
<canmatt> 4.5.1
<Snowhog> canmatt: How do you perform your updates:  KPackagekit, or ?
<canmatt> Snowhog: I suppose that the update assumes I'm using 4.5.4?
<canmatt> the little gear that appears in the icon tray next to the clock, so KPackageKit I assume
<canmatt> psht! his makes me feel like I'm on the other end of what I do for a living...
<Snowhog> canmatt: Not unless you added the kubuntu-ppa/ppa repository.
<canmatt> this*
<Snowhog> In a console, type:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f  to see if any packages were missed and/or didn't get fully installed.
<canmatt> Snowhog: okay, giving it a whirl
<canmatt> Snowhog: reports that three packages were not upgraded
<canmatt> I try a apt-get upgrade?
<Snowhog> canmatt: No. What were the three packages?
<canmatt> does not say
<canmatt> and i know not the command for apt to tell me so
<Snowhog> canmatt: When you ran sudo apt-get install -f  it told you there were three packages, but didn't name them?
<canmatt> i'll run it separately
<canmatt> all I get is "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded."
<Snowhog> canmatt: Okay. In the console run:  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<canmatt> Snowhog: Says it's going to update linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic
<canmatt> upgrade* sorry
<canmatt> Guess it can not hurt to let it happen
<Snowhog> canmatt: Accept it and let it upgrade the indicated packages.
<Snowhog> canmatt: So those are the only items identified for upgrading?
<Snowhog> *updating
<Macer> hm. anybody with an nv240 have issues getting kubuntu to not freeze up when trying to start kde?
<Macer> i just tried a fresh install and it kind of hangs when the video swaps off the vesa console. i tried going into recovery mode and seeing about installing the nvidia xserver but still have the same issue
<canmatt> Snowhog:  yes those were all
<Macer> hangs on the gui live cd as well. had to use the alternate install cd
<Macer> maybe i will just yank the nv240 and use the onboard stuff
<Snowhog> canmatt: Have you done any customization of Kubuntu since you installed? Specifically, have you added any third-party repositories, or installed any packages not using Kpackagekit and/or sudo apt-get install?
<James147> Macer: try adding vga=771 to the boot prematers (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions)
<canmatt> Snowhog: I may have, let me scroll the command history
<Macer> James147: ok. i will try that when i get the chance
<canmatt> Snowhog:  i ran libdvdread4/install-css.sh as well as installed whois with apt-get install
<Snowhog> canmatt: Those would not have created any issues.
<Snowhog> canmatt: Are you comfortable working from the console?
<canmatt> Snowhog: yes, even though I don't have 3 tons of experience with it :)
<canmatt> <3 yakuake
<Snowhog> canmatt: Since your install of Kubuntu, and since the reboot when the problem presented, did you launch any GUI application from the console using sudo?
<canmatt> nope, only those two to see what they'd dump
<Snowhog> canmatt: Are you positive that your Kmail and Kopete problem occured after a reboot? They were working fine before, and after the last round of updates?
<canmatt> actually, i rebooted this morning because pretty much nothing responded anymore and I sort of suspect Kmail to have cause the problem because it was missing from the list of apps in the panel
<James147> canmatt: could you create a new user and see if they work on them, that will show you if its a config problem or not
<canmatt> sure
<canmatt> Snowhog: should i reboot now that it's done upgrading the kernel or i can leave that for after fixing this issue (or doing everything possible)?
<Snowhog> canmatt: Reboot. Check everything out once you've logged in to the desktop. See if Kmail and kopete work again.
<canmatt> if not then i give the test user a go?
<James147> canmatt: yup
<canmatt> alright, there i poof
#kubuntu 2010-12-21
<canmatt> James147: I get the same message with the new user
<[psy]> in kubuntu 10.10, the klipper search function doesnt work anymore. can someone confirm this?
<yofel> canmatt: can you post the output of 'uname -a' and 'file /usr/lib/libkabc.so.4.5.0' please?
<canmatt> here or to the paste bin yofel?
<yofel> here, they'll only return one line each
<canmatt> Linux gedren 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux            ---------           /usr/lib/libkabc.so.4.5.0: data
<yofel> first one ok, latter not really can you reinstall the libkabc4 package?
<canmatt> apt-get reinstall ?
<yofel> apt-get install --reinstall
<canmatt> apt-get install --reinstall libkabc4 ?
<yofel> yes
<shane4ubuntu> why is it in the device manager I try to unmount a card and it always tells me it is busy, and can't be umounted, if I umount via command line it works fine?
<canmatt> yofel: giving it a go
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: not sure (though I experienced that once), do you have a terminal open that's somewhere in the mounted drive?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: no, I usually pop my card in want copy over a few files (gui) Dolphin, and then pop it out, and it doesn't like to, even if I change so I'm not in that folder.
<canmatt> yofel: find command now outputs: /usr/lib/libkabc.so.4.5.0: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<yofel> *that* looks right
<canmatt> i take it it should work
<canmatt> pingo!
<canmatt> and now I know how to re-install a package
<yofel> I wonder how that file got corrupted though...
<canmatt> probably when kmail froze overnight while i was sleeping
<canmatt> i use kmail to retrieve Hotmail and Gmail
<canmatt> perhaps something went awry with that?
<yofel> if your whole system froze possibly
<canmatt> well not all of it, but nothing much responded anymore when i woke up
<canmatt> oh, I got an Akonadi Server self-test box
<Snowhog> canmatt: I got dropped. What package did you reinstall that got you going again?
<canmatt> libkabc4
<canmatt> except now I got an Akondi
<canmatt> server self-test box
<canmatt> Something about MySQL custom config (optional) and Protocol version check not possible
<canmatt> yofel, James147, Snowhog: Protocol version check not possible == anything bad?
<canmatt> ah well, i guess it's not so bad, so i will not worry
<canmatt> thanks a lot for the help!
<canmatt> :D
<Guest20611> hello, can somebody help me get my dvd's working in kubuntu?
<James147> Guest20611: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Guest20611> yes, i have
<Guest20611> had to install a codec i believe in ubuntu, but not sure what one it was
<dasKreech> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omfarka> iyi geceler beyler bayanlar
<omfarka> wicd hakkında birkaç sorum olacaktı ilgilenen olursa sevinirim
<gr8m8> omfarka: english please
<omfarka> sorry, i thought that this is the Turkish channel
<omfarka> i have some issues about latest version of wicd
<omfarka> i've installed it and removed default network manager because of inconsistency in my ubuntu (10.10)
<omfarka> i can connect wired ones, but i cant connect to wireless ones anyway
<omfarka> there is an alert that 'Connection Reset: Bad password'
<rob0917> hello all
<francisco_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<francisco_> alguien sabe que driver necesito para que me reconozcala tarjeta broadcom kubuntu 10.10 64 bits?
<francisco_> en ubuntu 10.04 lts si me la reconoce
<francisco_> pero me gusta más kubuntu
<gr8m8> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<francisco_> thnx
<francisco_> lol
<MASJ> I don't really see why windows is so bad.
<sahko> wth kate is part of the default kubuntu and not kwrite? kate is complicated and huge while kwrite is simple and small
<sahko> and since it takes advantage of the kate libraries its very powerful for a wide variety of tasks
<gr8m8> room was probably needed on the cd so it was removed
<gr8m8> like aptitude
<sahko> kate is ~3mb iirc and kwrite is 400kb iirc as well
<sahko> seriously, the target audience of kubuntu doesnt need kate..
<gr8m8> shouldn't be hard to install then
<sahko> indeed
<fujioka> My external HDD, named STORE comes up as STORE? in KDE, why is that? I even tried to rename it's label under GParted but it still does it.
<yofel> well, file a bug against kubuntu-desktop, I don't know why we use kate either
<sahko> gr8m8: are you familiar with kubuntu in general? eg the installation process?
<sahko> i remember during installation there were some options about codecs and having them available by default
<gr8m8> not in depth familiar but I know about the broad strokes
<sahko> there were two ticks there
<gr8m8> yep
<sahko> the first one said (simplified) install them and the second something like update during installation
<sahko> what did the second tick do?
<fujioka> sahko: download updates during install, I believe.
<gr8m8> prob like the language packs it got them onliune I guess
<sahko> updates for the codecs or everything?
<fujioka> sahko: I think it just said download updates. I would assume everything. Didn't seem tied to codecs.
<yofel> that updates everything, it pretty much refreshes the apt package cache before installing so the packages have the newest version and you don't need to update immediately after installation
<sahko> well yeah but when i booted there were additional 180 updates iirc
<sahko> but it was obvious that during installation it didnt just update codecs and/or lang packs.
<sahko> cause it took a while
<gr8m8> lang packs take forever
<sahko> well i ve done ubuntu installations before, all of them took much much less
<sahko> to deal with the lang packs
<sahko> anyway, i was curious cause it doesnt really say whats gonna be updated during installation, and afair it was in the same section as the codecs. right below the install codecs tick
<maco> it *should* mean everything
<maco> i wonder if it downloaded all the packages for updates but then some failed to install
<sahko> maco: so i shouldnt be greated with 180 updates when booted in the desktop?
<sahko> (ideally)
<maco> right
<Guest54791> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sahko> ah nice
<Guest54791> grazie scusate
<ignerious> how to see list of boot splash screen using plymouth
<dihae> 'morning
<dihae> yesterday I did an upgrade on my kubuntu machine, and without noticing it, it removed kmail..
<dihae> when I want to install it again, it sais:
<dihae> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dihae>   libakonadiprotocolinternals1: Breaks: libakonadiprivate1 but 1.4.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<Torch> dihae: running kde 4.6 beta?
<dihae> yup
<dihae> Torch: it seems as if libakonadiprivate1 is just not updated?
<Torch> dihae: it's a dependency problem i would say, probably some missing package, yes
<Torch> dihae: it happens. that's why all this is _beta_ ;-)
<dihae> Torch: yeah, I know, I just wanted to know if somebody else has encountered this problem.
<vmt> hello all, I need a bandwidth monitoring tool where I can measure also per hosts and I need historical data. Can someone recommend  a software?
<sahko> can you explain more what you want to do?
<sahko> anyway, try vnstat
<vmt> I have a gateway with multiple ssl und ipsec tunnels and want to measure traffic on that gateway with historical data, so I have a report per hour/host day/host....
<Guest51361>   chinses
<Guest51361> who speak chinses
<Tm_T> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Guest51361> chinese
<Guest51361> thank u
<funcrush_> hello.. i wanna compile and reinstall konsole becuz of some shortcuts... how can i do it? anybody help me plz?
<gr8m8> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sahko> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<gr8m8> funcrush: start with   apt-get source konsole
<funcrush_> gr8m8: thanks... i'll try
<gr8m8> funcrush_: you'll need   build_essential   too for the compiling
<funcrush_> gr8m8: yup!
<funcrush_> gr8m8: I got 3 files, 2 tar.gz and 1 dsc
<gr8m8> funcrush_: from apt-get source?
<funcrush_> gr8m8: which the file i start with? yup from apt-get soruce
<funcrush_> kdebase_4.5.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1.debian.tar.gz, kdebase_4.5.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1.dsc, kdebase_4.5.4.orig.tar.bz2
<funcrush_> ah.. 1 tar.gz and 1 tar.bz2
<gr8m8> funcrush_: that's for kde base not konsole
<sahko> konsole is part of kdebase
<funcrush_> yup. but kdebase contains konsole
<gr8m8> I would try to find a straight .tar.gz for konsole then but have fun :)
<funcrush_> yup anyway thank you for ur reply!
<funcrush_> I'll try
<ignerious> good afternoon
<ignerious> can the background colour of kubuntu 10.10 be changed
<ignerious> can the background colour of kubuntu 10.10 boot splash screen be changed
<yofel> well, it's possible if you edit /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/kubuntu-logo.script, I don't know what you need to edit there though
<ignerious> Please can you tell me how to put my customised background
<ignerious> just for the background not for the logo
<Decorian> hi, has anyone got a VPN client working in Kubuntu 10.10? if so, which? the default doesn't seem to work at all.
<sourcemaker> what's wrong with the kde 4.5 b2 packages... I can't use and reinstall kmail because of broken pacakges...
<sourcemaker> libkdepim4 (= 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu2~maverick1~ppa3) <> 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa2
<sourcemaker> sorry: kde 4.6 b2
<alumno_> Hi
<alumno> hi
<alumno_> can someone help us ?
<Decorian> Don't know much about packages, sorry,
<Decorian> you may also want to try the #kde room as it's related to kde packages, if no one is around here, there may be someone there who can help.
<alumno_> my problem is about a error #1572
<Decorian> oh right, i must have joined after you asked that problem
<funcrush> Decorian: http://soooprmx.com/wp/archives/903
<funcrush> Decorian: korean document.. and I don't know about vpn client, but I tried it and the connecting was success..
<Decorian> ok thanks,
<funcrush> anyway I hope it will help you..
<Decorian> funcrush: any idea about if it's available in english?
<alumno_> im doing a openoffice presentation, and it close,it showme ERROR # 1572
<Decorian> funcrush, thanks anyway, i'll have a go
<funcrush> i'm so sorry there is no english document..
<Decorian> funcrush, no problem, i'll have a go, thanks
<funcrush> yup :)
<Decorian> alumno_: sorry, i don't use open office very often.
<yofel> sourcemaker: can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy libkdepim4' please?
<sourcemaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sourcemaker> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546215/
<yofel> thanks, looking
<sourcemaker> yofel:  it's seems that there is also a problem with libakonadiprotocolinternals1 with has a conflict with libakonadiprivate1
<yofel> well, I can see what's the problem with kdepim, for now you can disable the updates ppa (kubuntu-ppa/ppa), that should make apt happy again
<sourcemaker> yofel:  ok let's have a see.....
<sourcemaker> yofel: how did you figured out?
<yofel> a bit complicated, let me explain:
<yofel> kubuntu-ppa/ppa has kde 4.5, /beta has 4.6, both have kdepim 4.4.8, /ppa linked against 4.5, /beta linked against 4.6. What happened now was that there was an update to pim in /ppa, making it's version higher than pim in /beta, so apt tired to update, but since kdepim in /ppa is linked against 4.5, you can't install it together with 4.6, and apt isn't too intelligent in handling that
<sourcemaker> yofel: ok thanks... but now there a new broken packagse
<sourcemaker> libkleo4 libkpgp4 libmessagecore4 libmimelib4
<sourcemaker> yofel: dependency problem to kmail
<sourcemaker> yofel: if i understand the cache-policy... /neta refers to 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa2 with is wrong
<sourcemaker> yofel:  /beta... sorry
<yofel> no, that's right, beta has 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa2
<sourcemaker> yofel: but apt is telling me... that ppa3 is the right version
<yofel> no, ppa3 is the *highest* version, which is wrong if you have beta enabled since it comes from the updates ppa, disable that, I'll see later that the package in beta is updated
<sourcemaker> yofel: seems this packages can be delete (obsolete)
<sourcemaker> or not in use at the moment
<yofel> well, disable the ppa, run apt-get update and see what apt tells you when you try to install kmail
<sourcemaker> yofel: thanks man... kmail is working again ;-)
<fldc> i have a problem with packagekit, alone everything works fine, but i can't update any packages starting the process from the systray notifier, i get the error "failed to obtain authentication", anyone who knows where to start debugging the problem? :D
<zoiss> hey guys. i've got a little problem with my rekonq (always newest version from daily). If i want to start i get an plasma error message coming up: "KDEInit kann „/usr/bin/rekonq“ nicht starten.", which means that KDEInit is not able to start rekonq. but rekonq starts properly ...is there a way to get that error dialog away?
<sahko> in case you didnt know there is a #rekonq
<CyL> How to change the default mouse behaviour in KDE (like, double click actions, single click actions, etc)?
<rork_> CyL: System Settings > Keyboard and Mouse
<CyL> rork_: thanks for the tip
<CyL> rork_: It doesn't look like I've got a Keyboard and Mouse option under my System Setting panel...
<rork_> CyL: which kubuntu  version are you using?
<CyL> rork_: oops, sorry, it just got translated to something else...
<rork_> :)
<CyL> rork_: input devices instead of keyboard and mouse
<rork_> ok, that makes sense
<CyL> yes it does, specially since there are also options for touchpad and joysticks
<sosaited> Is ntfs-3g used to mount ntfs partitions in dolphin?
<CyL> sosaited: you can mount your partition normally under doplhin, and then issue mount on a terminal, it will show you the fs it used to mount that particular partition... in my case it lists a ntfs I have mountes as fuseblk
<CyL> *a ntfs partition I have mounted ad fuseblk
<sosaited> CyL: It is mounted on my system via fuseblk too
<sosaited> but the copy speed I am getting is about 5mb
<lieuwe> hey, my music player is spazzing and freezing like crazy, but i cant kill it because i cant get system monitor to open. any ideas on how to kill it?
<sobczyk> alt+f2
<sobczyk> xkill
<lieuwe> sobczyk: yeah, that doesnt work, cant get any program to open, at all
<plan_rich> in console type top and look for your process with its number. enter k and type number and double press enter
<wjl> ?
<wjl> i hate kde
<jhohn> so what?
<gr8m8> pick a different channel then wjl
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> irc
<wjl> ^_^
<wjl> but i love more
<jhohn> q
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I inserted a CD, and want to browse it's contents, device manager pops up and gives me one option, copy cd with k3b?
<darthanubis> rt-click it and chose browse with dolphin
<darthanubis> whats the problem?
<shane4ubuntu> darthanubis: in device manager thing?
<shane4ubuntu> rt-click doesn't give any options
<darthanubis> shane4ubuntu: yeah my bad
<darthanubis> just left clikc it
<shane4ubuntu> the problem is I'm still very new to kde, and don't know what I'm going. :)
<shane4ubuntu> left click opens up k3b, only option, no other choices?
<shane4ubuntu> darthanubis: hmm, must be the cd, because I tried a different one, and have the option to open it with dolphin
<shane4ubuntu> odd, thanks though
<shane4ubuntu> I think palm has figured out a way to protect their cd's from Linux users.
<darthanubis> shane4ubuntu: np. I figured it might just be the disk
<darthanubis> but you still should be able to browse it
<darthanubis> just open dolphin and browse to it
<Guest95199> sup guys
<npxrus> hi
<Guest95199> just installed kubuntu instead of ubuntu and arch linux for a test
<darthanubis> test away
<Guest95199> i noticed its more unstable than gnome
<Guest95199> but i like the way it looks ^_^
<rork_> Guest95199: which version did you install?
<Guest95199> 10.10
<Guest95199> the plasma thing segfaulted twice and the default browser will freeze if i try and drag the youtube video position
<Guest95199> so i swapped to chromium, the plasma problems were not that bad though it just showed a stacktrace then worked normally though.
<darthanubis> Guest95199: you can upgrade KDE
<darthanubis> Platform Version 4.5.85 (4.6 Beta2)
<Guest95199> hmn , i think its ok though
<Guest95199> i got the segfaults when i was messing with the options
<Guest95199> i like the widgets alot though, translate and comics
<Guest95199> whats the best foreign character input system for kde?
<Guest95199> is it still just scim and ibus?
<pentarex> hey guys is there kubuntu 10.10 for netbooks ?
<darthanubis> of course
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<DarthFrog> Good morning BluesKaj
<shane4ubuntu> darthanubis: actually it doesn't show up in Dolphin to browse the cd, that was what is so odd, it is the cd, has some kind of protection on it, or something
<BluesKaj> 'morning DarthFrog
<shane4ubuntu> other cd's work fine, odd.
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I had a question and now forgot
<darthanubis> shane4ubuntu: don't you hate that?
<shane4ubuntu> darthanubis: yep.
<BluesKaj> ahha , gotta reboot , kernel just updated
<pentarex> hmmm
<pentarex> is there kubuntu netbook remix ?
<maco> not anymore
<maco> the netbook UI and desktop UI are shipped on the same ISo
<maco> *ISO
<maco> which is used on first run will be determined by your hardware. after that you may choose
<pentarex> so i have a choice what UI to install ?
<pentarex> aha
<pentarex> ok 10Q
<BluesKaj> good, kernel update successful...always a little reluctant to reboot after they come down the pipe
<BluesKaj> this pc stays on around the clock, since it's in the tv room doing it's job as a media server
<Tallken> hey! any idea why on KDE4.5.4 (from kubuntu-ppa if I'm not mistaken) the run command interface (Alt+F2 as default shortcut) started following the mouse recently?
<darthanubis> Tallken: noticed no such thing
<Tallken> hum
<Tallken> will remove the settings from run command then
<Tallken> weird, it worked. rm ~/.kde/share/config/krunner solved the problem
<Tallken> thank you for "listening" :p
<BluesKaj> Tallken, does the run box still come up ?
<Tallken> BluesKaj: yes, everything worked normally. except instead of it being centered, its center would follow the mouse horizontally, while still on the top of the screen.
<darthanubis> Tallken: np :)
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> anyone running the kde 4.6 beta2 PPAs?
<James147> EvilRoey: why do you ask?
<darthanubis> EvilRoey: I am
<MaEnGoRa> Hola
<MaEnGoRa> Alguien sabe otra forma de hacer videotutoriales en Kubuntu sin usar recordMydesktop?
<darthanubis> !es | MaEnGoRa
<ubottu> MaEnGoRa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<darthanubis> EvilRoey: ??
<MaEnGoRa> Gracias
<EvilRoey> dar
<EvilRoey> doh
<EvilRoey> darthanubis:  hola
<EvilRoey> <darthanubis> EvilRoey: I am
<EvilRoey> ah.  Are you able to successsfully launch applications by clicking on application launcher icons in the panel?
<EvilRoey> James147:  that thing above
<darthanubis> what "panel"?
<darthanubis> the blue K?
<EvilRoey> on my work machine, I have just installed the beta2 PPAs and see the same behavior as that on my home machine
<darthanubis> well yes
<EvilRoey> the blue K works
<EvilRoey> the other icons do not
<darthanubis> all my icons work
<James147> no i cant :(
<EvilRoey> they highlight on mousover, but they do not actually do anything once I click them
<EvilRoey> also, on my home machine, the Keyboard Settings configuration is no longer respected (for any user on that machine)
<James147> EvilRoey: same here
<EvilRoey> hmm ok
<darthanubis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258635
<EvilRoey> the next step is to find this bug on bugs.kde.org, because chances are it has already been written up
<EvilRoey> THANK you
<ubottu> KDE bug 258635 in IMAP resource "KDE 4 6 and Google Mail: Unknown Mailbox - Messages" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darthanubis> that is my only issue
<EvilRoey> ah
<EvilRoey> did you report that?
<darthanubis> no, I'm the last comment
<EvilRoey> ah alright I see you there
<andres_> hola
<andres_> tengo problema con mi impresora
<andres_> que no imprime
<andres_> es una lexmark x1290
<andres_> el ubuntu la detecta,
<DarthFrog> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<andres_> mm
<andres_> gracuas neb
<Macer> so.. is any scanner that is listed in the sane hcl good for kubuntu?
<Macer> i was wondering how well the scanning software for kde was as well. i need to put a scanner on a kubuntu box
<Peace-> Macer: sudo apt-get install skanlite
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> well usually hp stuff should work
<Peace-> but ...
<Macer> skanlite does pdfs?
<Macer> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06a/15179-15179-64195-15202-3445111-377689.html
<Macer> that one is marked as complete on the sane hcl
<Peace-> Macer: checking for pdf but i guess no
<Macer> all the features are supposed to work
<Macer> no? nothing works for pdfs?
<Peace-> mm pdf?
<maco> i use simple-scan
<Macer> i needed something that scans pdfs.. but i am sure i can find something
<maco> its meant for gtk but meh. it works
<Peace-> Macer: sorry what the h is pdfs?
<Peace-> pdf?
<Peace-> or what?
<maco> Peace-: PDF....plural
<Macer> yes
<Peace-> ok
<Macer> heh
<Peace-> :)
<Macer> i am sure something has to do it
<Peace-> gwenview handle scanner.. anyway...
<Peace-> it's a bit hidden like features
<Macer> well i am sure i can find something
<Peace-> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ner0x> Any good email client + address book + calendar?
<maco> i know gwenview scans, jsut dont know if it does it to pdf
<maco> ner0x: kontact?
<Peace-> ner0x: kontact
<Peace-> kmail
<maco> ner0x: it puts kmail, kaddressbook, and korganizer into one frame. they all share a database and communicate well
<maco> er hm well they communicate well at least. now i think about it theyre in mid-transition to a different database system, but they still know how to talk to each other
<Macer> maco: i will find something
<maco> Macer: if you dont mind having a non-kde app, simple-scan works great
<ner0x> I'll try it out.
<Macer> maco: i dont care about the whole qt vs gtk thing as long as it scans pdf
<maco> Macer: then go with simple-scan
<Peace-> Macer: you can force skanlite or gwenview to save in pdf , disable automatically add extension
<Macer> i will look around i am sure i can find something but for now i am guessing a scanjet 5590 will do
<maco> Macer: its what ubuntu ships by default. ive been using it for scanning my timesheets for work for 6mo
<Peace-> maco: why there is skanlite anyway...
<maco> for hardware? i have an HP Print/Scan/Fax that works great...actually i have a couple of those between here and parents ' houses
<maco> Peace-: dunno. is it a kde3 app thats still kicking around?
<Macer> i dont want an all in one ;)
<Macer> just a scanner
<ner0x> maco: Peace-: A++ on Kontact, that'll work nicely.
<Macer> 5590 will work
<maco> hmm i didnt mean fax. i meant copy.
<Peace-> maco Macer http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-previewonthedesktop30
<Macer> thanks for the help
<Macer> wow. it is kosx
<Macer> hah
<maco> Peace-: thats a lot of sliders O_O
<maco> i like simple-scan.... it has a "scan" button and a "rotate" button
<Peace-> i have hp 2200c and it's working fine... but.. you should be carefull NOT every hp is supported....
<Peace-> maco: you have not to set a lots of stuf...
<Macer> i looked on the compatibility list
<Peace-> you can just click on scan...
<Peace-> here ...
<Peace-> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-previewonthedesktop40
<Peace-> Macer:
<Peace-> maco
<luxgeek> Anyone know what the default network tool for kubuntu is?
<luxgeek> Is it wicd?
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> there is wicd_qt
<Peace-> anyway
<Macer> wow
<Macer> it tries to login
<Macer> gets to the end
<Macer> and freezes
<Peace-> nice xD
<Macer> and i get an error about libcrypt when it boots
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> crypt
<Macer> because i asked it to encrypt my home dir
<luxgeek> Ok, but what is the default? It's obviously not NetworkManager that is the default in the Gnome desktop yes?
<Peace-> bad stuff man
<Macer> the hd is running so maybe it is doing the encrypting?
<Peace-> luxgeek: well network manager is the same only the gui (interface ) is different
<Macer> maybe not tho because the mouse and kb stopped working :(
<Macer> kubuntu is acting fail
<Peace-> Macer: mmm i dunno man... but i will be scared xD
<Macer> it is a fresh install
<Peace-> encrypt?
<Peace-> what did you do ?
<luxgeek> Hmmm...Ah, so then the networkmanager is USING wicd-qt as the gui then?
<Macer> it asks to encrypt the home dir and i said yes
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> then ?
<Macer> then it boots with a libcrypt error
<Macer> gets to kdm
<Macer> i try to login
<Macer> and it goes the splash
<maco> the homedir is encrypted with ecryptfs...not sure if thats the same as libcrypt
<Macer> gets to the end and the whole system freezes
<Peace-> Macer: ok simple fix
<Peace-> reboot choose recovery kernel
<Peace-> then choose drop to root console
<Peace-> o netroot
<Peace-> something like that
<Peace-> then
<FloodBotK3> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> sudo adduser MYNAME
<Peace-> then sudo adduser MYNAME admin
<Peace-> now use that user for the stuff
<marion> good morning
<Peace-> marion: here is 20.00
<Peace-> 19.30
<Peace-> xD
<marion> i just switched to kubuntu from ubuntu but i can not get the display to quit turning off
<marion> how can i do this
<Peace-> marion: well there is a lots of ways
<Peace-> for example add the widget
<Peace-> or...
<Peace-> create a laucher
<Macer> i just added a user and it worked
<Macer> no
<Peace-> Macer: ok but it's not on admin groups...
<Macer> it started kde and froze with it showing the console
<Macer> and a mouse cursor
<Macer> i give up for now
<Macer> will work on it later i guess. i have to go
<Peace-> mmm looks like you have some problem or with the kernel
<Peace-> or something else
<marion> wait so peace how to stop the display from turning off
<Macer> who knows ... i give up
<Peace-> marion: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:oTkyszTuWh0J:nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/bash-close-kde-with-bash-using-dbus/+close+kde+bash&cd=1&hl=it&ct=clnk&gl=it&client=ubuntu
<Peace-> marion: ohhh
<Peace-> marion: you speak about the screen?
<Peace-> marion: you have to set the power stuff
<Peace-> i guess
<marion> peace i thought i turned it all off
<Peace-> marion: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-powermanagment0
<Macer> i will install later without the encryption maybe
<Macer> i already swapped out all the hardware and the mboard is good.. meh
<marion> Yeah I unchecked where it said dim display but
<marion> after like 15 minutes the display shows no video signal and i still hear sound
<Peace-> marion: screensaver?
<Peace-> i mean the black screensaver xD
<Peace-> marion: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-screensaver0
<Peace-> marion: should be the screensaver ....
<marion> ok let me check i thought that was off too
<Peace-> and if you move the mouse you should get the windows where it asks for password
<marion> Peace start automaticly  unchecked
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> marion: is a laptop?
<marion> nope
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> marion: check the power profile you have choosen
<Peace-> i guess it's that
<Peace-> set it like performance
<marion> thank you
<marion> hopefully that works
<marion> the wife was getting upset when we try to watch glee
<Peace-> was that?
<marion> maybe wont know till i am idle for 15 minutes
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> good luck
<ner0x> Anyone use gmail with imap in kmail?
<Peace-> ner0x: why?
<Peace-> ner0x: you can't handle it with kmail ?
<ner0x> Peace-: You can, but I'd love to get rid of this [Gmail] folder I get.
<albakry>  Hi everyone, I want to know if there is a program to create "KDE help center" like files
<Peace-> albakry: i think it's an html file
<Peace-> i guess
<j_> is is possible to bind klauncher to a keyboard shortcut?  Specifically win+r?
<Peace-> j_: systemsetting search on the filter barr for shortcuts
<j_> Peace-:  should krunner be under standard shortcuts or will I need to make a custom?
<Peace-> j_: krunner = ALT F2
<j_> Peace-:I know ALT f2 should work, but it never has on this laptop
<James147> j_: make sure krunner is running first...
<Peace-> j_: just create your own shortcuts
<Peace-> James147: should be running in a default installation i guess xD
<James147> j_: also, you can assign shorcuts to launch applications via kmenuedit (or right click the menu > edit menu)
<James147> Peace-: should be... but I have had it decide not to auto start before :p
<j_> Peace-:  the processs krunner is running but alt f2 wont launch it.
<Peace-> j_: try to create your own shortcuts..
<Peace-> make sure f2 works
<Peace-> xev for example
<Peace-> can test if buttons work or not
<James147> j_: then go to global shorcuts and see whats assigned to "Run command" under Run command interface
<j_> Peace-:  good idea, never thougt it might be a problem with the fkeys
<j_> Peace-:  humm looks like my function key is stuck
<j_> Peace-:  turns out f2 toggles my network card  lol
<Peace-> :)
<j_> Peace-:  w00t got it
<j_> Peace-:  thanks
<Peace-> j_: was the button ?
<Peace-> :) nice you have fixed
<j_> not sure what was causing the problem but I was able to make a new shortcut to super+r
<j_> Peace-:  every time I push an fkey regardless of if I also push alt or func it does the same thing
<Peace-> j_: have you an laptop?
<Peace-> have you FN button?
<j_> Peace-:  yes
<j_> Peace-:  yes and yes
<Peace-> mmm maybe you should try fn stuff
<j_> Peace-:  is it possible the FN buttion is stuck on
<Peace-> yea
<j_> Peace-:  fn and f keys does same as f keys without fn
<Peace-> because i have too fn button and was an evil button xD
<Peace-> mm
<j_> Peace-:  hehe yeah I really wish there was better laptop support for linux
<Peace-> well i had problems then i have written a lots on lauchpad
<Peace-> and they have fixed...
<Peace-> then an upgrade xD kernel and = tadaaa ruin xD
<j_> doh, yeah those kernal updates seem to come up every  other day
<j_> ::sigh:: laundry
<ovrflw0x> grub does not show my windows partition what to do?
<Peace-> ovrflw0x: well you just run ascript to see if your system see windows
<Peace-> then upgrade grub ocnfiguration
<Peace-> configuration
<ovrflw0x> Peace-: which script?
<ovrflw0x> ascript?
<Peace-> wait a second
<Peace-> ovrflw0x: 30_os-prober
<Peace-> this should detect windows
<Peace-> with sudo before
<Peace-> sudo 30_os-prober
<Peace-> then...
<ovrflw0x> k
<Peace->  sudo update-grub2
<ovrflw0x> Peace-:  there's no such command
<ovrflw0x> 30_os-prober
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> ovrflw0x:  sudo /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<ovrflw0x> k
<ovrflw0x> k
<ovrflw0x> done
<Peace-> windows is came out?
<Stizzly> hi ive a question. My partition with linux is full! Now i want to start kubuntu but it won't! Only a terminal is on my display. What can i do?
<ovrflw0x> yes Peace-
<Peace-> so now :  sudo update-grub2
<genii-around> Stizzly: sudo apt-get clean
<Stizzly> thanks a lot i try it
<Stizzly> I'll
<genii-around> Stizzly: It cleans out all the old downloaded package files
<kdefreak> Uhm, this might seem to be a stupid question, but how do I get the text marker in the main field, so that I can write the actual document? Doesn't work if I click on it.
<kdefreak> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopty1606
<domovoi419> quick question     last time i installed linux   i was able to edit my grub loader from a menu config file       and now i dont see that anymore   what do i use to edit it now
<Peace-> grub has moved to grub2
<Peace-> i guess you should use burg or something like that
<Peace-> but i have never usedd...
<Peace-> i dunno if it's stable or what
<Peace-> i guess you should read carefully the grub2 doc
<Peace-> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Stizzly> nice after apt-get clean ive got 512 mb more memory and kubuntu with kde works again
<domovoi419> thanks ill read up on grub2
<James147> Stizzly: you may want to free up more space to stop it happening again... also, hard drives don’t work very effectively when that full :(
<Stizzly> thats true James i have not known that kubuntu dont work if the memory is full. If the Memory is full on Windows its no problem and it still works.
<James147> Stizzly: its not the memory, its your diskspace... and windows wont work either if it is 100% full :) .. however, but to prevent it they both reserve some of the disk that the user cannot use (kubuntu uses 5% by default) unfortinaly on kubuntu kde dosnt have access to that space(only root) to wont start
<Stizzly> oh ok thanks and sorry i'm from germany iI have confused memory with discspace
<Stizzly> but good to know that root has 5%  reserved space
<Stizzly> another question how can i debug kde? it crashs sometimes and makes problems
<Stizzly> if i want to edit the dekstop effects it show me this: the desktop effect are not due to the following technical restrictions on this system available
<Guest63251> hello
<James147> Hello Guest63251
<Guest63251> i just want to ask something
<James147> !ask | Guest63251
<ubottu> Guest63251: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest63251> thank man
<Guest63251> can i use kubuntu in USB flash drive
<James147> Guest63251: you can install it on a flash drive or create a livecd on them
<Guest63251> i know live cant save setting right?
<James147> Guest63251: although you might want to note taht installing any operating system on a flash drive as read/write can cause ware on the drive (they are not designed for lots of read/write cycles)
<Guest63251> yeah but i think i have a good usb pen drive
<James147> Guest63251: you can install a livecd on the usb flash drive in "presistant" mode where it will save settings between sessions
<Guest63251> it's fast when using live usb
<Guest63251> wow really
<Guest63251> where can i found (presistant)
<Guest63251> sorry i am very basic user
<James147> Guest63251: if your currently running a ubuntu baised system then the program "usb-creator" can install an ubuntu iso onto a usb as either a normal or presistant
<James147> Guest63251: otherwise I beleave unetbootin can also do it
<Guest63251> you mean start up disk creator
<James147> Guest63251: yes
<Guest63251> WOW i found it
<Guest63251> thanks man
<Guest63251> i am going to give it a try
<pekayoba> is there some options to set or something to install so keyboard layouts changed separately between programs?
<lukas> Hello
<haluska> hi
<lukas> I am new here. Long time ago since I used Kubuntu
<Sargon__> hi
<scrapy> how does this thing work?
<scrapy> lol
<rork_> what thing scrapy
<dolla> I neeed help
<James147> dolla: with what?
<dolla> im about ready to drop kick wine and my laptop across the room
<dolla> im trying to run AIM, actual AIM on here
<dolla> and for some reason wine wont run it
<dolla> unbuntu 9.10
<James147> dolla: looks like wine dosent like the later versions: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=109
<dolla> let me check it out, hang on
<James147> dolla: any reason you dont want to use kopete or another native aim client?
<dolla> well i LOVE pidgin, ive been around linux for years..
<dolla> but for work my aim sn doesnt fit pidgins log on protocol
<dolla> r.j.a.y@aim.com
<dolla> nor can i add any of my co workers
<dolla> its the .'s
<James147> :(
<dolla> Yea :(
<dolla> ive been going through hell and back trying to resolve this
<dolla> aim 5.9 i downloaded.. wont load.. tried wintricks
<dolla> nothing
<dolla> ran wine thru winefile
<dolla> got aol7 to load but no input.
<dolla> it wouldnt let me type in the sn/pw box
<dolla> -cries-
<dolla> i wonder if kopete would allow it
<James147> dolla: I would try kopete if you havent already, see if it fits your needs, otherwise you might want to join #winehq for better help with wine
<dolla> it makes no sense that meebo would, aimexpress would, aim istelf would, aol.com
<dolla> but not pidgin
<dolla> lol
<James147> !aim
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<dolla> ty brb
<dolla> oh nice
<dolla> kopete works
<dolla> ;]
<dolla> thanks, i wouldve never thought outside of pidgin to be honest
<amorphous1> hello folks! does anyone has a method of installing ubuntuone-kde?
<dolla> it seems that u kopete... like it better than pidgin?
<James147> dolla: yeah, not sure why pidgin dident work
<James147> amorphous1: what version of kubuntu?
<amorphous1> 10.10
<amorphous1> It seems like the ppa for it it's no longer active
<amorphous1> the one from apachelogger
<James147> dolla: dont really have a prefence of im client, dont tend to use them much or at all
<James147> amorphous1: yeah, I am not entirly sure whats happening with ubuntuone for kde atm :S
<amorphous1> hmm...I'll the the gnome client then
<Macer> hm
<Macer> wonder if a xerox documate is sane compatible
<dolla> @james147 i dont either but for work
<Macer> wow. cannon has a $19,000 scanner
<dolla> aim!
<marion> is Peace here?
<marion> Does anyone know how to dissable dpms?
<marion> hello??
<marion> xset:  unable to open display ":0.0"
#kubuntu 2010-12-22
<gr8m8> xset -q will tell what's going on
<marion> dpms is on i need to turn it off
<gr8m8> xset -dpms   should turnit off
<marion> and that will prevent me from turning off while watching videos
<gr8m8> it should if the screensaver doesn't come on
<marion> thank you'
<gr8m8> np :)
<binkula> hi
<ner0x> If .bashrc isn't created and .bash_profile exists, is it the same thing?
<bonewah> clean-installed, now can't boot. weird behavior.
<gr8m8> ner0x: it isn't the same thing - is there a default one in /etc ?
<ner0x> gr8m8: Looks like dreamhost uses .bash_profile rather than .bashrc
<gr8m8> what's dreamhost?
<gr8m8> ner0x: ^^
<ner0x> www.dreamhost.com
<ner0x> Virstual Private Server
<andrewh192> hey, does anyone know how to setup gtkpod to work with an itouch?
<gr8m8> ner0x: it is not kubuntu then ?
<andrewh192> or does it not work? if so, is there a program that would work with my itouch
<ner0x> gr8m8: Oh, it might be. Er. I'll have to check.
<ner0x> I'm sure used to using linode which is kubuntu, sorry. lol
<andrewh192> linode?
<ner0x> http://www.linode.com/
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> kewl, u have an itouch?
<andrewh192> oh
<andrewh192> hmmm
<andrewh192> well, i have a bunch of music on my itouch i wanted to put on my computer
<andrewh192> and visa versa
<gr8m8> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<andrewh192> kewl
<andrewh192> thanx
<bonewah> gets  to install/try screen only if i check nomodeset under other options on splash.  the, can insttall, but no reboot. on livrdisk now.
<bonewah> any direction to head for boot/install troubles?
<gr8m8> add nomodeset to the kernel line when you boot into the install
<bonewah> ok will try
<gr8m8> grub has instructions for editing stuff at the bottom of the menu
<bonewah> great will try
<kalla111> hi
<olskolirc> how do I clear all my log files in ksystemlog please?
<d_ed> olskolirc: head to /var/logs and delete them
<olskolirc> and a new one is recreated d_ed ?
<d_ed> yeah
<d_ed> olskolirc: why actually do you want to remove it?
<d_ed> there's a program (called logrotate) that every now and again deletes old ones anyway
<d_ed> if you look there are a lot of .n.gz files
<d_ed> there are old archives
<d_ed> they get 'rotated' so once every few hours/days/whatever messages becomes messages.0, messages.0 becomes messages.1 etc.
<d_ed> and the one at the end gets deleted.
<Macer> need to get home and work on this box to see why kubuntu keeps messing up when i install it
<Macer> probably has something to do with the new case i stuck it all in. i bet there is something minor shorting
<tkennedy> anyone know of a pidgin Krunner for KDE
<apachelogger> would anyone like to do a Q&A with a Kubuntu and Amarok developer over skype?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello if a new version of kde comes out after lastest ubuntu version came out, after proper testing, could it get pushed as update?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> say for example kubuntu 10.10 comes with kde 4.4
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> and after a month of its release kde 4.5 (stable) comes out
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> could i get it as an updatE?
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: they tend to release newer version of kde (ones that come out after release) in the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  ppa
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> James147, and those are community maintained?
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: 10.10 comes with kde 4.5 as default, but there are beta packages for 4.6 in the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta repo
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: yes, it is only community maintaind
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> here is the deal
<James147> and as such only tend to get one extra version of kde... (ie 10.04 probally wont see kde 4.6)
<apachelogger> 10.10 is getting 4.5.5 (or it actually already has it if I am not mistaken)
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> James147, ok but when 4.6 comes out stable, is there a special ppa that will publish the update only when it is stable?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> or i'll have to go through the betas
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> rc and stuff
<apachelogger> however, 4.6 could not go into 10.10 because it comes with a vast amount of changes and whotnot, so we cannot be sure that 4.6 would not cause issues on a 10.10 system (in fact I already know that parts of it do)
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: once its stable and realse it should end up in backports
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: ^^ that is what normally happens anyway
<apachelogger> so 4.6 will only be available in a PPA, with upgrades at your own risk
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> great
<apachelogger> of course everything is being done to prevent major issues, that however does not mean there wont be any for specific corner cases
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> and i can choose to only install 4.6 when it is stable, without having to use the betas/rc meanwhile right?
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: yup
<apachelogger> yes, the Kubuntu PPAs are seperated to accomodate that :)
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> great
<apachelogger> the beta/rc... PPA is completely separate
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> another question: what happens with apps with spetial release cycles, like amarok for example, could i install only the lastest stable version too?
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: backports is for stable stuff, and beta is for unstable (ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports and ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta  respictivly)
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> James147, cool
<James147> asdfasdfasdfasdf: it tends to follow the same pattern as kde, when its release it will be in backports (stable) and betas/rc will be in beta
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> nice
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> i think im dropping Fedora and installing kubuntu :D
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> James147, im reading the wiki and the news at kubuntu.org, and when kde 4.5..4 came out they said to upgrade you should add "ppa:kubuntu-ppa"
<bmw_> #quit
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> wouldnt it had to be a backport of kde 4.5?
<James147> no, they dont end up in the backports apachelogger will know more then me about how it all works though :)
<apachelogger> asdfasdfasdfasdf: 4.5.* is an update to 4.5 which is what 10.10 comes with, so it goes into the updates PPA
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ahhhhhh
<apachelogger> for 10.04 it would be backports
<apachelogger> since 10.04 came with 4.4
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> yes, cool
<dasKreech> hi Barridus
<dasKreech> Hm
<dasKreech> hi bigbrovar
<bigbrovar> hi dasKreech
<Macer> hm. kubuntu seems to have started working. awesome
<Macer> seems the "encrypt home dir" part wasn't working as good as I had hoped
<James147> Macer: what wasent working about it/.
<Macer> it would try to start kde but freeze the system right before kde would start
<Starwatcher> hi all I have a problem, just installed 10.10 and now firefox crashes. can anyone point me in the right direction on this one?
<well_laid_lawn> Starwatcher: start it from konsole to catch any errors
<dasKreech> Starwatcher: run firefox from the command line and see if you get an error
<Starwatcher> "Attempting to load the system libmoon" this is the output i get in term.
<well_laid_lawn> !find libmoon
<ubottu> Found: libmoon, libmoonlight-desktop2.0-cil-dev, libmoonlight-gtk3.0-cil, libmoonlight-system-windows-controls2.0-cil, libmoonlight-system-windows3.0-cil
<well_laid_lawn> Starwatcher: you can do   sudo apt-get install libmoon   and see if that helps
<well_laid_lawn> I have no idea what libmoon does tho
<Starwatcher> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Starwatcher>   libavutil-extra-49 kwrite kdebase-apps
<Starwatcher> this is what is returned.
<well_laid_lawn> you can ignore that and it should still do the download - it is just a notification
<Starwatcher> it also said  "libmoon set to manually installed". what ever that means
<well_laid_lawn> I dunno either iI've never seen that
<Starwatcher> libmoon and I am quessing here may have some thing to do with the silverlight protocal.
<well_laid_lawn> it could do I don't know
<Starwatcher> well_laid_lawn that libmoon was the problem and it is part of the moonlight that is suppose to mimic silverlight by MS. I un-installed those packages and got back firefox.
<dasKreech> !show libmoon
<well_laid_lawn> Starwatcher: cool :)
<Starwatcher> firefox uses it's own plugin for silverlight, 10.10 must have installed the open source version and there was a conflict. I just hate that. LOL
<Starwatcher> I hate real work, just want things to work. 8-)
<well_laid_lawn> same here...
<Starwatcher> but thanks for the help, I needed a sounding board.
<well_laid_lawn> np :-)
<uwe> guten morgen
<well_laid_lawn> uwe: want the german channel?
<BloodyRain> hi again, I reinstalled my Kubuntu with 10.10 now and managed to get the wireless connecting wrecked again. One time after installing the system it worked but after I cut the connection it didn't connect again, no matter what card I tried.
<BloodyRain> I also tried to get the network manager gnome 0.8.1 and now lost my tray icon too >_<
<saeia> Hey guys. I know this isnt really a kubuntu question.. but.. if i dtop bootloader.txt onto a flashdrive with windows 7 iso on it.. it should boot right..?
<well_laid_lawn> there's ##windows for windows questions
<BloodyRain> hi again, I reinstalled my Kubuntu with 10.10 now and managed to get the wireless connecting wrecked again. One time after installing the system it worked but after I cut the connection it didn't connect again, no matter what card I tried. I also tried to get the network manager gnome 0.8.1 and now lost my tray icon too >_<
<well_laid_lawn> you can try   wicd   as a network manager alot of ppl have better luck with it
<well_laid_lawn> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<valorie> BloodyRain: you can also try the network widget
<valorie> works better than the rest for me
<valorie> uninstalled wicd
<valorie> :-)
<well_laid_lawn> valorie: that's handy to know
<well_laid_lawn> bbiab
<sam_sam> !hello
<BloodyRain> did you mean that v0.1 thing with that mixed n m icon valorie? thats the one that stopped working for me
<valorie> no, that thing is an icky mess
<valorie> I think it's called Connections
<valorie> looks like a dot with radio waves coming out of it
<valorie> easy to set up when traveling, stable at home
<BloodyRain> seems like im too dumb to find it with synaptic and the widget install thing for the taskbar
<well_laid_lawn> what can't you find?
<bottiger> I have a laptop connected to a docking station. My external monitor works fine, but my laptop screen is always turned off. How can I fix this? Even a cold boot only showns a black screen after grub.
<bottiger> System Settings -> Display shows the monitor as enabled
<BloodyRain> well_laid_lawn: that wifi manager Connections valorie mentioned, I only found some connman thing in synaptic
<valorie> not sure of the name, let me check
<valorie> network monitor, and the symbol is like a blue globe
<valorie> don't know why they use a different symbol than what shows, but whatever
<BloodyRain> i think thats not it, or you have a different one that has the same name as the one that comes with kubuntu
<BloodyRain> anyways, gonna try that connman and it wants a restart so brb valorie
<BloodyRain> i think kubuntu hates me, now my kdesudo didn't start correctly somehow and I don't have admin privileges
<valorie> what do you need to kdesudo?
<BloodyRain> no idea, just got that message after booting
<valorie> well, you very infrequently will need sudo or kdesudo
<valorie> unless you are installing something
<valorie> or writing to a config file, or something
<valorie> it's dangerous to run apps as root
<BloodyRain> I think the more I try to fix this connecting problem the more I break, wicd seems to have stopped working now too
<BloodyRain> brb again, gonna reboot one more time, if then nothing starts working I uninstall all managers I installed up until now >_<
<BloodyRain> atleast I know now what broke wicd, that connman thing seems to screw with it, even when I just wanted to remove it -.-
<well_laid_lawn> you should probably run only one network manager at a time
<BloodyRain> that connman thing didnt seem to work at all anyways, couldn't find an icon or a menu entry for it either which is why i removed it, but that also stopped wicd from being able to scan for networks for this session
<BloodyRain> atleast I learn from this how to avoid screwing things up
<BloodyRain> anyways thanks for the help guys, gonna try out wicd for now and come back if I'm screwed again
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<valorie> indeed, wicd lived with my network manager in 10.04, but refused to in 10.10
<remur_030> Hi, does kubuntu still use quassel as the default irc client or is it konversation now?
<goodtime> i think its still quassel but konversation is a better client
<goodtime> remur_030:
<goodtime> you can open many diff servers and channels you want
<goodtime> at the same time
<remur_030> goodtime: quassel seems to me more aimed at the 'professional' irc user that's why i wanted to ask if kubuntu switched back after konversations kde4 client got released
<remur_030> goodtime: you can do that in konversation as well =)
<goodtime> all as i know there's more power and control with konversation
<goodtime> yeah i think so
<valorie> konvi plus a bouncer does everything quassel does, for sure
<valorie> <3 konvi
<poyntz> when I try to open omaque it crashes with this message: /usr/share/kde4/apps/omaque/reader.rb:329:in `const_missing': uninitialized constant KDE::BookmarkOwner (NameError) . how can I fix this?
<goodtime> poyntz: its usualy a package issue
<goodtime> make sure you have the right ones
<goodtime> sometimes synaptic helps me with that because of the details
<poyntz> goodtime: i downloaded from the repositories.. would they be the right ones?
<goodtime> i see what im chooseing
<goodtime> idk
<poyntz> goodtime: all i want to do is open .cbr files, and okular won't do it
<goodtime> maybe check out your repositories
<goodtime> hahaha when was the last time you updated
<goodtime> and rebooted
<goodtime> i allway do thoes things first
<goodtime> always*
<poyntz> goodtime: im on kubuntu 10.10 & kde 4.5.1 =P
<goodtime> ok
<karim_> salut tlm
<samuka_smk> Hey Guys!
<mondeza> Всем привет
<well_laid_lawn> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ignerious> which colour code is used in linux script file
<shane4ubuntu> does anyone know how I can keep jovie from loading all the time?  jovie is the text to speech thing in the system tray, and I'm not sure why it is loading?
<poyntz>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<poyntz>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<poyntz>           Power Management:off
<poyntz>           Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-29 dBm
<poyntz>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<FloodBotK3> poyntz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kawasaki> test
<xTitan> can someone tell me what's a good irc script to download? i'm using the one all the way backl in like 2003
<Pici> xTitan: IRC Script?
<Pici> xTitan: do you mean an IRC client?
<xTitan> ><Hí>< pici yeap
<xTitan> i got some recommendations for xchat from some people
<xTitan> i'm using like a kiddy irc client with tons of useless features and colours..
<BluesKaj> !konversation
<BluesKaj> try konversation, xTitan
<xTitan> ima go check it out on big g
<Pici> I perfer irssi personally, but its not for everyone.
<xTitan> ><ThåñkZ  >< for the recommendations!
<BluesKaj> Pici, yeah but you're a cli purist :)
<BluesKaj> xTitan, there's also kvirc
<BluesKaj> xTitan, quassel, but i's ugly IMO
<xTitan> can i ask something here
<xTitan> coz i am a windows user for the longest time
<xTitan> and i have been keen on trying out linux for the longest time
<xTitan> what's a nice OS for me to start with
<xTitan> there's like so many versions
<xTitan> i saw this on you tube
<xTitan> if you are new to Linux and converting prom Windows, I personally recommend Linux Mint. I first did a dual boot with Win7 and Mint, and I have since gone to only Mint. I have also tried Ubuntu but, feel that Mint is a little more "out of the﻿ box ready".
<xTitan> Linux blows Windows out of the water!! So user friendly! VERY customizable, and just a much better user experience.
<FloodBotK3> xTitan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sandhya> What is the network manager in KDE called?
<sandhya> knetworkmanager?
<BluesKaj> sandhya, yes
<sandhya> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu | xTitan
<ubottu> xTitan: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<test1_> and c2.conf is the resunt of "scan -c >c2.conf"
<Cico87> Hi to everyone!
<Cico87> somone's using irssi?
<Kolia> Cico87: sure
<BluesKaj> sometimes , if needed Cico87
<BluesKaj> howdy genii-around
<stuq> anyone know how to resolve the unmet dependencies for libakonadiprivate1 and libkdepim4 in 4.5.85 (4.6 Beta2)??
<genii-around> hiya BluesKaj
<stuq> Depends: libkdepim4 (= 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa2) but 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu2~maverick1~ppa3 is to be installed.
<stuq> Breaks: libakonadiprivate1 but 1.4.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<doctordoctor> can someone please tell mew how to backup all the themes, window decorations and splash screens i installed?
 * xTitan is ><AwaY>< ><Reason: >< SincE 11:00:02 pm>< AwayPager is on >< AwayLog is on >
<well_laid_lawn> !away | xTitan
<ubottu> xTitan: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<well_laid_lawn> !away > xTitan
<ubottu> xTitan, please see my private message
<cba123> I'm running Maverick completely upgraded.  I recently got one of these http://tinyurl.com/24xfbmh mice, and when I click the "side buttons" it does either "forward" or "backward" in firefox.  How can I reconfigure these buttons?
<xTitan> i apologize
<xTitan> this is like my first time in a very very long time since i last used my irc client
<doctordoctor> can someone please tell mew how to backup all the themes, window decorations and splash screens i installed?
<well_laid_lawn> afaik most of them are in /usr/share/themes
<doctordoctor> i dont think so...for gnome maybe, but not kde
<well_laid_lawn> I did say afaik... it's not anything I've bothered with
<Macer> hm
<Macer> i am getting strange cups errors trying to connect a network printer to my kubuntu box
<Macer> something about a wrong login/password
<Macer> any ideas?
<pentarex> hey guys i have a problem.. i cannot remove linux kernel 2.6.35-22 with autoremove and autoclean it says running in depmod and dpkg exit with status code 1; maybe i have I/O error but how i can deleted it manually ?
<karim__> gggg
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...I have a problem qith rekonq...the menu or toolbar disapeered...how do I put it back?
<m_tadeu> *qith=with
<fosco_> hi
<fosco_> i'm looking for chokoq alternatives to try
<fosco_> choqok*
<ct529> hi guys, kwin and xorg are using a lot of cpu power (up to 80%!!!!) on a laptop with very good specs .... how is that possible?
<well_laid_lawn> you using a nvidia card?
<crissi> hello
<crissi> i have problems to install the ati driver on 10.10: http://paste.debian.net/103013/
<crissi> how this can be fixed?
<sithlord48> crissi: normal kernel update?
<crissi> sithlord48: nee... hab mir dem ati treiber von der hp gezogen.. kernel is 2.6.37-10
<crissi> ich wollt den nur mal testen...
<crissi> radeon funzte bis heute astrein
<sithlord48> english?
<crissi> sorry
<crissi> i hav installed 2.6.37-10 from backports
<sithlord48> i only got a few of those words
<crissi> i would try ati driver from homepage
<crissi> i was just a try
<sithlord48> ok then its possible that the ati driver does not suport kernel yet..
<crissi> i had radeon driver running fine
<crissi> no problem at all... until today
<sithlord48> the opensouce one right?
<crissi> now system geos very slow if readon ins used with x
<crissi> yes oss
<sithlord48> its been a while since i used the fglrx driver, since the radion one has been doing good for me..
<sithlord48> what card ?
<crissi> after few sec i got black screen
<crissi> with vesa i got a working setup but on the right part of screen i have vertical stripes
<sithlord48> do you have effects on>? and its killing plasma-desktop (giving you the black screen)
<crissi> no effects
<crissi> all off
<sithlord48> what card is this?
<crissi> kde 4.5.4 from ppa
<crissi> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<sithlord48> ah....
<sithlord48> i think the X series is not working w/ the newer driver.
<crissi> i guess some from update gies wrong
<crissi> goes
<sithlord48> i have had mixed results (but oldest i seen is X1300)
<crissi> i had 2.6.37-2 running since sunday
<crissi> if i ad know that i ran in these problems, i had not update from 10.04 to 10.10
<sithlord48> not sure but i know the mobility chips can be a pain to work with
<crissi> now i got the big hassele from my girlfriend
<crissi> my girlfriends laptop
<sithlord48> lol i was sure to get my GF a laptop w/ a 4200 series , they seam to work better (not that , that helps you)
<crissi> could you ask the devel team if there is something wrong done last 2 days?
<sithlord48> you can in #kubuntu-devel
<crissi> nvidia is good working (here too)
<sithlord48> ati 4200HD
<sithlord48> no nvidia cards for me (they don't wanna help make drivers i won't buy them if i can avoid it )
<sithlord48> good luck, crissi
<rob0917> is there documentation specific to kubuntu 10.10 ?/
<ikonia> rob0917: kubuntu.com
<rob0917> ikonia: thank you
<ct529> hi guys, kwin and xorg are using a lot of cpu power (up to 80%!!!!) on a laptop with very good specs .... how is that possible?
<ct529> I am using a NVIDIA quadro card. I have tried updating to the very last driver, no improvment. Any clue?
<karim__> qlq 1 ici
<Peace-> karim__: ?
<Peace-> !fr | karim__
<ubottu> karim__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<karim__> salut vous etes qui
<karim__> ok
<karim__> i understand
<Peace-> what's yyour problem?
<karim__> no problem
<karim__>  i am want to chat
<Peace-> so if you wanna chat ....
<karim__> and find some one who can help me with Ubuntu
<Peace-> !offtopic | karim__
<ubottu> karim__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Peace-> karim__: help for what?
<Peace-> karim__: i meant what's yuour problem with kubuntu
<karim__> for exemple
<karim__> iwant to play
<karim__> i want to game
<Peace-> in the most of cases you have to use wine
<Peace-> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Peace-> but only if oyu have a nice computer ...
<Peace-> old pc doesn't work well..
<Peace-> there are games for kubuntu  tooo
<Peace-> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<karim__> i have laptop toshiba Cpu 2x1.66Mhz
<karim__> ram 1 gigabyte
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> i have toshibatoo
<karim__> exist in fench
<Peace-> urbanterror
<Peace-> video card?
<karim__> i dont know it
<Peace-> !urbanterror
<karim__> video i dont know
<Peace-> karim__: http://www.urbanterror.info/news/home/
<Peace-> karim__: should work i have a stupid intel integrated video card
<Peace-> and it works
<Peace-> you have only to download the linux version
<Peace-> make the executable the prorma
<Peace-> and that's it
<karim__> wait please
<Peace-> karim__: guess you should ask to frenh channel
<karim__> is it free
<Peace-> free
<karim_> i am here
<Peace-> and so?
<karim_> hello evry one
<marcello> hi
<lieuwe[49ft]> hey, i've apt-get'ed a program i need, but i dunno what the commands are, ze google does nothing! i tried man <packagename> but that didnt give any man pages, any hints/pointers to finding out where the man page is at>
<lieuwe[49ft]> ?
<Pici> lieuwe[49ft]: Perhaps the package doesn't provide man pages.  Which package was it?
<lieuwe[49ft]> Pici: tads3, tads3-dev and tads3-doc
<Pici> lieuwe[49ft]: Doesn't look like those provide manpages.  You could use dpkg -L tads3   to see what files it does provide.
<lieuwe[49ft]> Pici: thanks
<mokush> what's the best way to automount an ntfs drive? preferably without asking for my root password when I log in?
<zoefs> ? where am i
<mokush> blue pill / red pill?
<muris> pozz
<muris> xD
<arnie> hallo
<Starwatcher> hi all, is there a fix for the kmix issue in the future or are they keeping with the PulseAudio app. If the latter then how does one change the app icon in the system tray to something a little more meaningful the a "?"
<Starwatcher> this is in 10.10
<ArGGu^^> Is there any way to detect fan speed if lm-sensors wont show it
<ArGGu^^> /proc/acpi/fan is empty
<ArGGu^^> not detect but display it I mean
<ArGGu^^> I only need to know that is fan stopped
<uggla> Helleo
<uggla> Anyone here?
<uggla> First time im using this, Would be nice if I could get a reply knowing that someone is here. :)
<gfhjfjhj> well someone is here
<gfhjfjhj> :)
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<dolla> hihi
<DoctorPepper> can anyone please help me i am trying  trying bluetooth to lock and unlock my kde session   but doesnt seems to work
<Fieldy> hi, i just switched to a PAE kernel as I noticed I was missing about 800MB of ram. I rebooted, and I see the rest of the ram, however the nvidia drivers are no longer being used. what'd I miss?
<attila> hi
<Guest91129> hi
#kubuntu 2010-12-23
<dolla> Anyone know where i can get a free mask for my IP
<dolla> !mask
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<dolla> !free mask
<dolla> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<joseph_> testt
<iec> im having a problem with my resolution and dual monitor settings not saving so to speak. when i log off or reboot the resolution is reset back to default and my secondary monitor is a clone of the first instead of being an extended desktop
<iec> can anyone assist me in fixing this?
<iec> i ran accross this thread but im not sure how to make this work with dual monitors. the solution only seems to be for single monitor setups http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=20494
<Macer> wow
<Macer> is rekonq based on chromium?
<Macer> it is actually.... good :)
<Macer> no offense to konqueror.. but konqueror was very lacking
<Macer> rekonq is awesome
<Macer> i was about to install chrome if i could but decided to try it out and it is great
<iec> konq is good in some other ways
<iec> the fish protocol for example
<Macer> usability though i always ran into rendering problems with konq
<Macer> rekonq reminds me of chrome. they must have based it on chrome
<Macer> it is awesome :) all i need now is a scanner that works in kubuntu and a way to scan pdfs and i won't look back at windows for the office stuff
<Macer> although i am pretty sure there is a bug for this.. but setting up a printer required root... using systemsettings with sudo in order to set it up
<Macer> took me a minute to figure out what was wrong but yeah. you have to run the printer settings module as root to add a printer
<Macer> but i am pretty much done with the box. i have video issues with my nv240 but might try it again now that i am running the closed nvidia drivers
<Macer> i am running off the old onbord geforce 6xxx now
<iec> im running an old ati and want my settings to stay when i log off
<iec> but nobody will respond to me
<iec> sigh
<frogonwheels> iec: run krandrtray
<iec> done
<iec> nothing happened?
<iec> there we go
<Macer> go buy a cheap nvidia ;) heh
<iec> its opening
<frogonwheels> iec: set it up in krandrtray (your settings)  and then try restarting..
<iec> what is the difference between krandrtray and "size and orientation" in system settings?
<Macer> i am going to test kubuntu out a bit more then order a fujitsu scanner that was lised on the sane webite
<iec> krandrtray isnt opening
<iec> wtf
<Macer> listed... then no more windows. i can do all my office work in linux
<frogonwheels> iec: krandrtray _should_  start again when you login and re-aply your randr settings.
<Riddell> iec: both rekonq and chromium use webkit (and webkit is based on konqueror's khtml)
<Macer> i just spent the better part of a day swapping over to cifs from samba on my openindiana box
<Macer> it was about to make my hair fall out :)
<iec> frogonwheels: so log back in and run krandrtray again?
<Macer> Riddell: but the interface itself looks like chrome
<frogonwheels> iec: well hopefully when you logout it will save the krandrtray inthe session so you won't have to.
<Macer> as though it is chrome with a kde border ;)
<iec> alright, ill give it a shot
<frogonwheels> iec: the other option is to make yourself an xrandr script  (using say arandr)  and then call it when you login
<iec> frogonwheels: i wouldnt think i would need to go that far. i guess ill find out
<Macer> well. going to head home and see about getting my kubuntu box perfected heh
<frogonwheels> Macer: I'm considering going back to ati.  The 100%cpu bug in nvidia is killin' my system
<mcurran> Is there any way to change the working directory of the custom application button in kde3 panel?
<mcurran> nevermind, I found a way... bash script with exec after cd'ing into directory
<jordan> i have a question
<valorie> !ask | jordan
<ubottu> jordan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jordan> k
<provolik> Hi to everyone
<provolik> I have Kubuntu 10.04, and I have an audio problem, probably due to skype
<valorie> heh, skyped killed my sound the other day also
<provolik> At the moment I do not hear nothing and Amarok says to me that my audio card is not working
<valorie> do you have pulseaudio installed?
<provolik> How did you solve it valorie ?
<Macer> you uninstall skype and get a cell phone that supports it or those standalone house phones ;)
<valorie> restarted, used pavucontrol and alsamixer
<provolik> yes, I installed it just yesterday, maybe the problem is connected to it
<valorie> but skype now will no longer work
<valorie> frankly, I'd rather have amarok and youtube than skype
<provolik> yes, same problem
<valorie> you won't need pavucontrol if you don't have pulseaudio
<provolik> I have pulseaudio now
<valorie> ok, well pavucontrol gives you more detailed control of bit through it than Kmix does
<Macer> i am murdering my fileserver right now
<valorie> but I checked alsmixer too, just in case
<valorie> that's in the console
<Macer> doing like 10 movies in the background because i had to make a new zfs :)
<Macer> moves
<provolik> okay, do you think I have to unisntall pulseaudio and pavucontrol?
<Macer> poor thing is generating the heat of a small city with all the hard drives going full speed
<provolik> valorie, I installed pulseaudio because in kubuntu 10.04 the skype audio receiver does not work well
<provolik> ok now audio restarts
<valorie> that's sorta funny -- skype worked for me in 10.04, but does not longer
<valorie> probably different sound cards, or something
<provolik> However after about 6 months I can say I am disappointed about kubuntu 10.04
<valorie> I like 10.10 much better
<valorie> it's been great
<provolik> Maybe it's better
<valorie> except for skype
<valorie> which isn't important to me
<provolik> however I thought 10.04 was better than 9.10
<provolik> but now I don't think so
<provolik> I have to say that in 9.10 I had KDE3
<valorie> uh
<provolik> KDE4 is very good, but I think it has already a lots of bugs
<valorie> well, I think they've gotten steadily better
<valorie> it did, but again, getting much better
<provolik> At the moment I have another PC, a netbook, with xubuntu 9.10 and it works perfectly
<valorie> make a  liveUSB for 10.10 and try it
<valorie> you might like it
<provolik> I don't think that a one day try is a good try
<valorie> hey, everyone should have tools that they enjoy using
<valorie> I don't like gnome, but have no problem with people who do
<provolik> Maybe I will install 10.10 in another machine and try it during christmas holyday
<valorie> it's a desktop, not a religion
<provolik> I like KDE more than gnome
<provolik> I have more information about what I need
<provolik> but gnome works better :-\
<provolik> However I want to stay in KDE if I can
 * konvilogger notes that one can do something about the working part... ;)
<provolik> we can ever do something
<provolik> but we should not
<provolik> if you understand
<apachelogger> provolik: but if we do nothing, how would anything ever change?
<provolik> apachelogger, I don't say that we have not to do anything
<provolik> I said that that cannot be the only solution
<provolik> I need a working system, not a system that needs me to work
<apachelogger> provolik: that is not what was meant ;)
<provolik> yes apachelogger , you said a philosphical intention and I agree with it in general
<provolik> but this is a more pratical problem
<provolik> I know that many linux users answer to n00b problems with "read documentation" or "try to do yourself"
<provolik> but these are not solutions
<simion314> is it possible to setup a static IP with knetwork manager?
<apachelogger> provolik: I was refering to writing a bug report
<provolik> simion314, I tried many times to do that, after I understand that is not possible (for me) I installed WICD
<apachelogger> work arounds are good for those who have time to apply them, but if you find yourself standing at a wall unable to continue using the product and report a bug at that point it will be time worth spent as it will very likely be changed
<valorie> works even better when you file a good bug report and then go bother those who can fix it
<apachelogger> and the next time you dare trying the product you might find that it is as flawless as one might expect and really only this one problem was of crucial nature
<valorie> :-)
<simion314> provolik: i used the /etc/networck/interfaces untill now , i always removed network manager but I was thinking that i should try it
<apachelogger> (note that I say the product because this not only applies to Kubuntu)
<valorie> happened just last night for me!
<simion314> but if is broken is better to do it the basic way
<valorie> network manager widget in 10.10 works well
<provolik> apachelogger, this is another point of view but often people simply does not have time to compile it or does not know how to do. However before your point was not so clear in my opinion
<valorie> better than wicd
<provolik> apachelogger, I used ubuntu for years and I use it now
<apachelogger> provolik: creating a good bug report requires an overall time investment of 10 minutes
<provolik> from 9.10 to 10.04 I notice some steps back
<apachelogger> say you do not know what to report, so you report something
<apachelogger> that will take approx 2 minutes
<simion314> valorie: ok, i will try it, the interface is just unintuitive
<apachelogger> a nice person will ask you for more detailed information which usually is to be obtained using 1 or 2 commandline programs (that is another minute)
<provolik> okay apachelogger I understand you don't want debate my point, so I debate yours ok?
<apachelogger> that usually is repeated a couple of times
<valorie> simion314: the widget?
<apachelogger> and in the end you will just have to spend time reading mails about how the issue is being fixed ;)
<provolik> I used to go to ubuntu forums to solve my problems
<provolik> actually I find a solution or workarounds quite for all
<provolik> I don't say I neve use bug report
<provolik> I said that IN GENERAL people does not have time to do that or simply they does not know how to do
<simion314> valorie: the one in the panel, i can understend how to configure a sttic IP, i will look around more, hope that it works, i mean that the backend network manager works with static ip
<provolik> I think your are glad about this discussion on your field right?
<provolik> okay people
<provolik> see you soon
<provolik> bye
<valorie> wow, not sure why he wanted to fight
<apachelogger> Because someone gave useless help it would appear, all the more reason to remind ourself that a simple "read the documentation" will not help most people.
<valorie> for sure
<valorie> sometimes sympathy is all people need, or just company as they work through the problem
<valorie> rtfm is always suboptimal
<valorie> even without attitude
<suraj> Hi all, I just Installed KDE in Laptop but couldn't enable desktop effetcs? what should I do now?
<suraj> I am using ubuntu 10.10...
<valorie> couldn't ?
<valorie> what did you try?
<valorie> did you enable some effects in system settings?
<suraj> valorie: no I didn't.. I was using gnome first... then I tried to install kde with thi command "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<suraj> valorie: but when I was enabling desktop effects, it says "Desktop effects are not available on this system"
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I do know that your system is monitored for enough ooomph to run them correctly
<valorie> because when I'm doing a number of things, like now: running IRC, Amarok, playing music, ripping a CD, and editing a wiki
<valorie> they effects shut down automatically
<valorie> and i'm fine with that
<valorie> lol
<suraj> but effects were working in gnome:(
<valorie> ok
<valorie> hard to say -- I didn't try effects in gnome, so I don't know if they worked for me or not
<suraj> the effects were woking last time in kubuntu-10.10, but for some reason I had to reinstall my computer I tried ubuntu-10.10 and then installing kde but it didn't work for me... is there any package or library which I have to install to enable effects?
<valorie> no, they are built in
<valorie> while many people have good luck with installing ubuntu and adding kubuntu-desktop, I've had much better luck with just installing kubuntu
<valorie> your mileage may vary
<suraj> I don't get it....:(
<valorie> oh sorry
<valorie> I forget not everyone sees our stupid US advertisements
<valorie> it means -- worked for me, but no guarantees that it will work the same way for you, on your equipment
<suraj> oh....
<suraj> ok let me try what I can do to enable.
<rork> suraj: did you install graphics drivers?
<suraj> rork:  do I need to install graphics driver? effects were working on gnome? and How to install graphics driver in KDE
<rork> suraj: I could only enable the desktop effects after installing one, you can install them with "Hardware drivers" in kickoff.
<suraj> rork: I tried, he says "This driver is activated but currently in use" ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver....
<rork> suraj: that should be ok then, hold on, I'll have to look into it but I'm busy for another 15 minutes, someone else might also pick it up.
<suraj> rork: it's okay... I can wait
<rork> suraj: I've been looking around a bit, first hit came up with some tests: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=84820 so some questions related to that: 1) what's the result of `glxinfo | grep -i direct` (checks your graphics driver, should be yes), 2) can you try disbling "Desktop functionality checks" (System Settings > Desktop > Desktop Effects > Advanced (probably I)
<rork> 'm on 10.04
<suraj> I am using 10.10 .. but it should work now.. let me try:)
<suraj> rork: there was no output of the command "glxinfo | grep -i direct"
<rork> suraj: what's the output of `glxinfo` (if it's more then one line you can post it on http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<suraj> rork: name of display: :0.0
<suraj> Segmentation fault: :0.0
<suraj> rork: this is the output of the command....
<rork> suraj: that's not good, there is a problem with your graphics drivers, which graphics card do you have?
<suraj> rork: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<Guest14403> I have 2 monitors on nvidia.  Suddenly part of my topscreen is covered by what seems to be a second desktop, with cashew and different wallpaper and panel that posp up on topside of bottom monitor.  I don't get it; anyone have an idea what could be wrong ?
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like a abd driver or X got corrupted somehow - try a logout/login to see if it fixes it
<well_laid_lawn> s/abd/bad/
<Guest14403> well_laid_lawn: doesn't help, stays there over sessions
<well_laid_lawn> I'd go for the bad driver theory then
<well_laid_lawn> are you using the proprietry driver?
<Guest14403> well_laid_lawn: have not chaned driver...  Am running on one kernel back though, because nvidia-prprietry won't run on newest kernel;
<Guest14403> changed I mean
<well_laid_lawn> you can check .xsession-errors for clues but I don't think it would show in there
<Guest14403> well_laid_lawn: starnge thing is, original desktop is under the new one; top mon has higher res then bottom, the new top has same res as bottom
<Guest14403> where do I find .xsessionetc ?   /etc/something ?
<well_laid_lawn>  .xsession-errors is a hidden file in your home dir
<Guest14403> could it have something o do with open-desktop ?  I subscribed some time ago, ever since I get asked for username and passw after login
<Guest14403> I'll check
<well_laid_lawn> I've never heard of that
<Guest14403> what sorta message would I be looking for in the errorsfile ?
<well_laid_lawn> I've no idea
<well_laid_lawn> it does sound like a driver issue to me
<Guest14403> oh dear..
<Guest14403> so what would you suggest to find out or solve ?\
<well_laid_lawn> I would uninstall the driver and go back one version
<Guest14403> that does make some sorta sense...
<Guest14403> maybe I'll try in a while, in the meantime, anyone else have a clue ?
<well_laid_lawn> does nvidia make a log?
<Guest14403> hmm... don't know, think so, 'll look in folder, or better I'll try manipulating nvidia-settings some, see what happens...
<rork> suraj: I was looking for that glx problem but can't find anything atm, sorry
<suraj> rork: oh....:-( it's okay... thanks
<rork> suraj: I'd suggest to keep looking into it, there are people with more knowledge about graphics drivers problems :).
<suraj> rork: okay.. I am searching on internet, maybe I find something.
<Guest14403> well_laid_lawn: strange happeningz...   gonna change driver now, but I'm not really convinced it has to do with driver, looks much more like a  plasma issue...  mixup between two screen twinview and two screen separate-x session or something like that...
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<Guest14403> now the second desktop popped up on the bottom mon, still got my old panel there as well though... very strange...
<Guest14403> now here's the weirdest thing... on a different desk-pageall of a sudden the bouncing ball appeared, and it WORKS !   never did that, however many times I installed it... I think I'm going cuckooo !
<Guest14403> could it be someone adressed the desktop-folder issue on KDE recently, and it's acting up somehow ?  I got actual icons on that second desktop, the way we never had before on KDE 4 (you konow, the desktop-folder-plasmid.. ?)
<well_laid_lawn> L couldn't say
<Guest14403> well_laid_lawn: gonna reboot now, see what gives...
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<suraj> rork: I have updated my kernel, now the output of "glxinfo | grep -a direct" is  "direct rendering :  Yes"
<rork> suraj: ok, still no luck at desktop effects?
<suraj> rork: but still couldn't enable desktop effects.....
<suraj> when I try to enable it say "Desktop effects are not available on this system due to the following technical issues:
<ct529> hi there! I have some problems with xorg + kwin .... they consume 80% of the CPU some time, and always a very good chunk of it ....
<rork> suraj: I can't seem to find the problem, you could try to go to set some config files to their default as is suggested in various forum topics (~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc, /etc/X11/Xorg.conf if it's available and ~/.dmrc are suggested) by (re)moving them.
<ct529> kde 453 on kubuntu 64 bit 1004 lts
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 453 could not be found
<rork> suraj: also, keep asking ;)
<suraj> rork: thank you, I am keep trying to fix this...:)
<ct529> I have tried by installing the very last NVIDIA driver but no big improvments
<suraj> rork: I was trying to remove fglrx but it gives me an error " Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.35-24-generic-pae (i686)"
<suraj> Errors were encountered while processing:
<suraj>  fglrx
<suraj>  fglrx-amdcccle
<suraj> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBotK1> suraj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: ping! Sorry but I only got your message late yesterday ....
<well_laid_lawn> yep ?
<ct529> I have some problems with xorg + kwin .... they consume 80% of the CPU some time, and always a very good chunk of it ....
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: and you sent me an answer yesterday evening but I had already left
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: I am working on kde 453 on kubuntu 1004 lts 64 bit with  NVIDIA quadro 1600 M
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 453 could not be found
<well_laid_lawn> sometimes going back to an earlier nvidia driver version can fix that
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: I have even installed the very latest driver but not solution
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: I uppgraded because I ha dproblems
<well_laid_lawn> you could try going back a two or three version numbers
<well_laid_lawn> seems the issue is some drivers report that they do things that they don't really do so kwin struggles
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: the problem is that previous drivers do not support the new CUDA
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: there is this post on opensuse that seems related http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-help-here/applications/444251-kwin-xorg-sporadically-consuming-cpu.html
<well_laid_lawn> ct529: did you see what post 8 said there?
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: yes, I have the same problem with other versions
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: I think it may have to do with this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234463
<ubottu> KDE bug 234463 in general "Very high CPU usage " [Normal,New]
<well_laid_lawn> I can't make any other suggestion except try the older drivers - you are working with closed source drivers
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: yes, I very much dislike working with closed source drivers, but the open source do not support CUDA
<well_laid_lawn> well your only option as I see it is to keep going back driver versions 'till you find one that works
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: or compositing .... do you know whether I can have both drivers installed and swicth between them at leisure, with a simple script?
<well_laid_lawn> I wouldn't know about that - maybe something with modprobe
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: that is what I thought
<well_laid_lawn> afaik you have to reboot to change nvidia driver
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: mmmm .... it seems there is no solution
<well_laid_lawn> there's always solutions - don't use nvidia, change window managers. accept less from the graphics etc
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: How am I supposed to not use NVIDIA? It is what they give me at work. And I need CUDA for work. I cannot "accept less", because there is no "less" alternative.
<well_laid_lawn> it's not like I'm going to write a driver for you...
<well_laid_lawn> see if gnome works better with the driver then
<ralsina> ct529:you missed "change window managers"
<ralsina> try openbox --replace or compiz --replace or change it on system settings
<ct529> ralsina: did not miss it
<ct529> ralsina: I do not have openbox --replace on my box
<ralsina> install it?
<ralsina> sudo aptitude install openbox
<ct529> ralsina: yes, thanks
<ct529> ralsina: I was wondering whether flwn or fwm or ratpoison would be faster, that is all
<ralsina> the window manager has a minimal influence on system performance on modern linux systems. Except when compositing breaks, of course
<ct529> ralsina: I know litle about compositing .... why do you connect it to compositing?
<ralsina> ct529: that's why kde works slow on some graphic boards and/or drivers, usually.
<ralsina> or, more properly, kwin works slowly
 * ct529 rebooting
<ct529> yes, openbox seem to use much less fuel
<ct529> but no compositing whatsoever
<well_laid_lawn> you can use xcompmgr or cairo-compmgr with openbox
<well_laid_lawn> cairo-compmgr would be the better of the two
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: thanks. I am using kde/openbox
<well_laid_lawn> openbox replaces kwin which is where the composition in kde comes from
<well_laid_lawn> so no kwin means no compositing unless you use something else
<well_laid_lawn> which is why I offered the alternatives...
<ralsina> Or, as I mentioned, instead of openbox, you could use compiz
<ct529> ralsina: well, compiz seems to be seriously effecting performance as well ....
<ct529> well_laid_lawn: xompmngr, do I have to switch to xrender?
<ralsina> ct529: if that's the case you are seriously in problems if you want compositing on Linux on that computer with that driver.
<well_laid_lawn> +1 on that
<ct529> ralsina: I will definitively try compiz, but it seems openbox is doing the trick .... I tried running xcompmng manually and it did restore some "nice ness" to the monitor .... so as long as I can start it "at source" I should be fine
<ralsina> ct529: cool :-)
<ct529> ralsina: but I am going to test compiz as well, to see whether the bug is kwin or it does affect both comp manager
<ralsina> ct529: it's not even a bug really. It's just requiring stuff the driver supports badly :-(
<ct529> ralsina: well, reading the list of complaints and bugs filed all over the internet it really sounds like a bug .... it is actually filed like a bug on kde
<ct529> ralsina: (not by me)
<ralsina> ct529: well, reality tends to be more complicated than the internet suggests :-)
<ralsina> there are just too many moving parts involved on getting a cute desktop running.
<ct529> ralsina: yes, but it is filed and accepted as a bug under kde
<jacobsen> Hello, can someone help me with speaker-setup in ubuntu 10.10 pls?
<ralsina> ct529: sure. I can show you where a unicorn is accepted in an encyclopedia as an animal, too ;-)
<ralsina> ct529: in any case, it's a theoretical argument, I mostly meant "it's not something that one guy has to sit and fix in kwin" but instead it requires the involvement of a lot of people on different places in the stack, so it's not really a kwin bug, or at least a kwin-alone bug. But suit yourself, it's just semantics :-)
<well_laid_lawn> jacobsen: doesn't kmix give enough options?
<jacobsen> well_laid_lawn well, the problem is, that when I had XP on it the onboard speakers on the laptop was muted when I connected the extra logitech speakers to the phone-jack. But not so much now with Ubuntu. Now, BOTH speakers play (onboard and extra) at the same time
<jacobsen> and I can't seem to turn OFF the onboard laptopspeakers.
<well_laid_lawn> jacobsen: that'll be something to do with pulse audio and I know nothing about that - I would try and mute them in alsamixer which is a terminal app
<ct529> good! xcompmgr works .... and if I want all bells and whistles I can start with kwin .... and go slower Thanks to everybody ( ralsina , well_laid_lawn )
<well_laid_lawn> np :-)
<ralsina> cool, glad to have helped :-)
<jacobsen> well_laid_lawn okey. I will see what I can do. Just hopped over to Ubuntu, so I'm no that pro with the terminal yet..
<ct529> will test compiz later .... food is calling! bye!
<jacobsen> Thx for answere.
<well_laid_lawn> sorry I couldn't help more jacobsen
<ArGGu^^> jacobsen do you have headphone and front channel in your volume control?
<ArGGu^^> if they both are there try to mute the front channel, but do not lower the volume level
<jacobsen> ArGGu^^ No, doesen't seem like it..
<ArGGu^^> jacobsen cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<ArGGu^^> does that return something
<ArGGu^^> run it in terminal
<jacobsen> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec = no such file in directory
<ArGGu^^> jacobsen aplay -l
<ArGGu^^> what that prints
<ArGGu^^> there migth be lot of text so use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jacobsen> ArGGu^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/546915/
<savage_> How can I set up Konqueror to always use the detailed list view, instead of the large icons?
<BajK_> is there a way of preventing wine applications of changing the system wide gamma setting? since when they crash I have no chance but restart Xserver
<rork> savage_: Settings > Configure Konqueror > File Management > General > Enable Use common view properties for all folders
<savage_> ty
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<N9NU> does the DVD download for Natty contain extra software or source code for the same packages via the CD ?
<Snowhog> N9NU: Extra software yes. I don't believe source code is provided on any LiveCD or DVD iso
<N9NU> ok...thank you
<N9NU> oh those are live images?
<N9NU> i was looking for a permanent install
<N9NU> do i have the wrong image?
<Snowhog> N9NU: What file did you download - the full name?
<N9NU> i didnt download anything yet......was loooking at the 10.10 release   ~ 3.x GB
<Snowhog> N9NU: The link?
<N9NU> oh hang ong
<N9NU> ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/alpacafarm-mounts/50/DVDs/kubuntu/natty/alpha-1/natty-desktop-amd64.iso
<N9NU> my bad...its only 780MB or so
<N9NU> the alpha copy
<N9NU> the 3.xGB one appears to be a sync file
<Snowhog> N9NU: LiveDVD iso for a 64-bit CPU.
<N9NU> ok.....yeah i never run live installs....
<N9NU> its a hard install and thats it ;)
<Snowhog> N9NU: At least I believe it is a LiveDVD. If it were from the official Ubuntu sites, it would be.
<N9NU> ok....i will verify that
<Snowhog> N9NU: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<N9NU> tnx
<Gustavooo> hi, i'm under kubuntu 10.10. I'm having trouble with proxy under it. most apps just doesn't work with it like kopete, eclipse, firefox (works setting in the app though). Most of the time to use apt-get after rebooting i need to run export http_proxy... in cmd line..
<Gustavooo> anyone knows a proper way to get it working like it does in Ubuntu
<Gustavooo> i really like kde, but this is a major issue to i use kubuntu
<Gustavooo> i tried googling and nothing helps to fix this issue
<Gustavooo> anyone can help me out?
<abusski> can same one help me to install yahoo messenger on kubuntu 10.10
<Snowhog> Gustavooo: K Menu > System Settings > Network Settings > Proxy and set it up?
<N9NU> pidgin by all means
<abusski> can same one help me to install yahoo messenger on kubuntu 10.10 please help me
<Gustavooo> Snowhog: yeah, i specified it manually
<BluesKaj> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<BluesKaj> abusski, read above
<abusski> ok i get
<abusski> thanks
<abusski> please can you help me to install vlc on my kubuntu 10.10
<BluesKaj> abusski, open the konsole , sudo apt-get install vlc
<BluesKaj> abusski, I also recommend , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras | abusski
<ubottu> abusski: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shane4ubuntu> ok, two quick things, 1.  Jovie (text to speech) keeps poping up, I have removed it from the sys tray several times.  2.  My plasma desktop crashes  Is this normal?
<shane4ubuntu> oh, brainstorm I just removed jovie, which takes care of that problem
<shane4ubuntu> anyone else with plasma desktop crashes?
<cinex> hi
<cinex> I have mywifi connect in the /etc/network/interfaces file at boot. is there a way to have something on the desktop report the state of the connection (so I can tell if it gets disconnected?)
<shane4ubuntu> cinex: you should be able to show network manager in the system tray so you can tell if your connected or not.,
<rysiek|pl> yofel: hi ho
<cinex> the network manager doesnt report aconnection unless it was used to make the connection.
<yofel> hi
<rysiek|pl> yofel: do you think the PIM version SNAFU in the kubuntu-beta PPA might be fixed already?
 * rysiek|pl hopes yofel remembers the issue ;)
<yofel> let me check, pim 4.4.9 was released at least I think
<shane4ubuntu> cinex: I'm not sure then, I don't use network manager.
<cinex> shane4ubuntu: howdo you tell if your connection dropped?
<shane4ubuntu> cinex, I use wicd, and have it in the system tray, so I can tell if it is conneceted or not.
<cinex> maybe i could write a script to execute apopup orreconnection?
<cinex> i will get wicd see if it works
 * cinex spacebar is broken
<shane4ubuntu> I prefer wicd, you may need to remove network manager though if you have difficutly connecting to a protected wireless.
<rysiek|pl> yofel: seems like the conflicts are all still there :(
<yofel> rysiek|pl: indeed, nobody updated kdepim for beta
<rysiek|pl> what can I do about that
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: rysiek|pl   is this kdepim for like palm syncing?
<rysiek|pl> shane4ubuntu: KDE PI is KMail, Kontact, KAddressBook, Akregator, etc
<yofel> rysiek|pl: disable updates ppa so you don't get prompted for updates, if you're using 4.6 then you don't want the kdepim package from updates
<rysiek|pl> yofel: what about the frigging conflicts
<rysiek|pl> yofel: half of my KDE is supposed to be removed -_-'
<shane4ubuntu> rysiek|pl: ohh, right KOrganizer, I was thinking of kpilot
<yofel> disable ppa, remove anything related to kdepim and install kdepim
<cinex> why would wicd not find any wireless networks/
<cinex> im in the netdev group
<rysiek|pl> cinex: because NetworkMangler is trying to handle them? ;)
<rysiek|pl> yofel: oh jeez. I don't think I have the guts to do that on my "work" machine
<shane4ubuntu> cinex: sudo service wicd start
<cinex> thanks shane4ubuntu
<shane4ubuntu> cinex: oh, and you need to remove network manager, I thought I mentioned that?
<rysiek|pl> yofel: and if I go experimental with the experimental PPA, is there a chance I'll get a nice upgrade path?
<shane4ubuntu> cinex: or you can stop network manager first
<shane4ubuntu> cinex: sudo network-manager stop??  I'm not sure on that one.
<cinex> awesome. it works
<yofel> rysiek|pl: let me check something first, I think experimental is out of date
<rysiek|pl> yofel: m'kay
<shane4ubuntu> cinex: ooops, I mean sudo service network-manager stop
<cinex> shane4ubuntu: i have no network-manager running.
<cinex> :~$ sudo service wicd start
<cinex> Starting Network connection manager: wicd.
<cinex> lol
<shane4ubuntu> cinex: I think it is wicd-client that is the system thing
<shane4ubuntu> I mean system panel thing
<yofel> rysiek|pl: I would rather suggest you wait a day or two, 4.6 rc1 is currently being done for maverick, new kdepim should be there too then
<rysiek|pl> yofel: so waiting a few days, then adding the Beta PPA?
<yofel> did you use the beta ppa?
<shane4ubuntu> cinex: did you manually shut down network manager, or remove it?  because it comes installed default, and is the automatic network manager.
<rysiek|pl> tried, got a milion conflicts
<rysiek|pl> backed out
<yofel> rysiek|pl: backed out before upgrading anything?
<rysiek|pl> yofel: yup.
<cinex> i removed them all and only installed network-manager-gnome. to try and see if it helped fix the issue. so I just hit control + c to shutdown nm-applet
<yofel> rysiek|pl: ok, can you show me again what apt wants to do when you upgrade?
<cinex> but wicd is working now
<cinex> and i can see the connection
<cinex> even for wicd to work network-manager would need to run ?
<shane4ubuntu> cinex: ok, I would think that the knetwork-manager would be able to show in the system panel if it was connected, although the default may not be setup like that.
<rysiek|pl> yofel: sure, a sec; also: apt or aptitude?
<cinex> ive removed that
<cinex> its rubbish
<shane4ubuntu> cinex: on my box I remove network manager because it conflicted with wicd
<yofel> rysiek|pl: aptitude is usually more verbose
<rysiek|pl> yup
<cinex> k. i will keep it in mi nd incase a reboot breaks something.
<shane4ubuntu> wicd wouldn't connect to wireless protected stuff, it was a bug cinex
<cinex> whilst im here. I also need to know how to block a user account from local log in. (this is all so the kid can switch on the laptop and remotely download the movies through sftp)
<cinex> I cant have him logging onto the laptop because he will use it to bypass his internet quota
<shane4ubuntu> cinex: look for the package timekpr on the forums www.ubuntuforums.org  I'm not sure how it works with kde, as I think it was built for gnome, but you can completely block a user with that, I'm not sure how it would work with remote logins though.
<rysiek|pl> yofel: aptitude dist-upgrade: http://wklej.org/id/443514/
<cinex> there is a way to block all non-root users, with /etc/nologin. there must be a way to do it per user I just cant find it
<rysiek|pl> cinex: change their shells to anything not in /etc/shells
<rysiek|pl> cinex: i.e. /bin/nologin
<cinex> rysiek|pl: will that prevent ssh logins?
<rysiek|pl> cinex: yup
<yofel> rysiek|pl: can you run apt-get update and try again? That wireless backports package error in there doesn't make sense
<rysiek|pl> cinex: just create a testing account and test it? ;)
<cinex> rysiek|pl: i need the user to be able to login with winscp
<cinex> which means it needs ssh logins
<rysiek|pl> lulz
<rysiek|pl> cinex: search for "scponly"
<cinex> kk
<rysiek|pl> cinex: I use it on my servers, works like a charm, although there is a bit of setting it up to be done
<rysiek|pl> cinex: also, I *think* there is another, newer way in more recent OpenSSH daemon versions, not sure though
<cinex> nice - simple too
<rysiek|pl> yofel: exactly the same
<cinex> rysiek|pl: that doesn't prevent a local login though.
<rysiek|pl> cinex: ?
<rysiek|pl> the shell is set to scponly, so local login should prolly fail too
<cinex> ill check what ive done
<hellojones> hi i use maverick, strigi was turned off, kopete was on, I did git clone, rekonq was on and starcraft II was running in the background, suddenly from one second to another the pc became really sluggish and the hdd was giving noises, no program would react anymore. I waited 20 minutes but nothing happened. What can I do now?
<cinex> rysiek|pl: it seems to be limiting the console logins but not graphical ones.
<rysiek|pl> cinex: so you want this machine, having a GUI, to be an SCP-only server for a few accounts
<rysiek|pl> cinex: am I right?
<cinex> yes
<acemo> using parted magic i fire up gparted, then i tell it to make a partition as big as the whole hdd for a 2tb hdd. it works for 6 min and then it spits out an error saying short read and then it does not sees my hdd anymore.
<cinex> acemo: what filesystem?
<acemo> Should it take long to make a 2tb ext4 partition? and does anyone knows how i can create the partition without letting it fail?
<BluesKaj> acemo, gparted live cd ?
<acemo> cinex: ext4
<rysiek|pl> cinex: hummm. interesting thingy with the GUI. not sure how to achieve that, actually thought scponly will disable that too
<acemo> cinex: but i don't really care which filesystem it becomes.. if you know something to let it work for any other type
<cinex> it seems ext4 can handle volumes up to 1 exabyte, whatever that is
<cinex> a billion gugabytes
<cinex> gigabytes*
<cinex> rysiek|pl: I know how to break kde, but it breaks it for everybody. maybe, perhaps I can stop the user from beingable to write to /tmp (and breaking kde)
<yofel> rysiek|pl: which architecture?
<BluesKaj> acemo, one way to reconstruct partitions is to begin a anew partition table as long as you don't mind erasing existing data and partitions
<rysiek|pl> amd64
<rysiek|pl> cinex: there *must* be a better way; maybe make the UIDS < 1000 (KDE/GNOME does not allow such users to login, AFAIK)
<cinex> ok
<acemo> BluesKaj: not reconstruct.. its a new hdd i just bought
<BluesKaj> err reconstruct a new partition table ...sorry was a poor choice of words acemo
<yofel> rysiek|pl: can you run 'aptitude safe-upgrade' first and then try again?
<rysiek|pl> yofel: ok, running safe-upgrade
<yofel> rysiek|pl: and you *do* seem to have the beta ppa enabled, as your pastebin contains libweather-ion6 and a few 4.5.85 versions
<rysiek|pl> yofel: yes, I *do* have beta ppa enabled
<rysiek|pl> yofel: should I disable it?
<rysiek|pl> yofel: *before* safe-upgrade?
<acemo> BluesKaj: it says writing inode tables: done. ex2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block form filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir
<rysiek|pl> yofel: now would be a good time to tell me that ;)
<yofel> rysiek|pl: abort aptitude for now
<rysiek|pl> done
<BluesKaj> acemo, I'll ask again, are you using the gparted live cd ?
<cinex> rysiek|pl: Create a text file called /usr/local/etc/kdm.deny
<yofel> rysiek|pl: what exactly did you want to upgrade to again? I'm a bit confused by all people having pim issues :S
<rysiek|pl> jeez
<rysiek|pl> yofel: EVERYTHING
<acemo> BluesKaj: i'm using parted magic
<rysiek|pl> yofel: I wanted to try KDE SC 4.6 betas, from the Betaa PPA
<rysiek|pl> yofel: so I added the frigging beta PPA as advised on the kubuntu website
<rysiek|pl> yofel: and dist-upgrade gave me those frigging 100+ conflicts
<BluesKaj> parted magic..hmm , that wouldn't be a new version of partition magic , would it , if so I'd stay away from that app, it's deadly
<acemo> BluesKaj: not partition magic, its a linux live cd with gparted and some other tools to fix a broken system http://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.partedmagic.com%2F&ei=EJUTTeDcIJSz8QPM-uzwDg&usg=AFQjCNEfBtL2_WRagqY7rK6ARP8mbcjKVg&sig2=ARynyEu_kv7gvYkd0as7Sw
<acemo> oops
<FloodBotK1> acemo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> rysiek|pl: ok, last one, can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy kdepimlibs5 ?
<rysiek|pl> yofel: http://wklej.org/id/443536/
<BluesKaj> acemo, well it looks interesting but I would use gparted live cd as a stand alone live cd ...I've used it successfully on several pcs
<acemo> BluesKaj: also for 2tb hdd's?
<yofel> rysiek|pl: since I can't reproduce those conflicts here, can you pastebin me the output of this so I can reproduce you package setup please? aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic'
<BluesKaj> acemo, well I've done 1tb successfully
<rysiek|pl> yofel: a sec, it's 1150+ packages
<acemo> BluesKaj: ohh well.. got nothing to lose :)
<cinex> ~thanks for the help guys
<rysiek|pl> yofel: http://wklej.org/id/443541/
<BluesKaj> acemo, those bundled apps on one cd are ok, but a dedicated cd like gparted live cd seems to be more effective IMO
<acemo> BluesKaj: idk.. atleast i'll have the most up to date gparted now :)
<BluesKaj> acemo, what are you going to install on the drive
<BluesKaj> ?
<acemo> BluesKaj: ok well that didn't go as i hoped.. No devices detected
<acemo> This drive is to backup all data from my dying server. Didn't expected getting the hard disk formatted being the biggest issue here :)
<BluesKaj> by gparted ?
<acemo> BluesKaj: yep
<BluesKaj> dunno, suddenly there's a prob with 1tb+ drives being recognized ...I suppose it's default formatted to ntfs  ?
<acemo> BluesKaj: i think it might be a problem with the computer being too old and not being able to handle 2tb. Found a usb to sata connector and going to try with my laptop after a reboot
<acemo> aweasome gparted and kde's partitionmanager both don't recognize the hdd on this laptop :s
<acemo> esata requires a special cable that seperates the power from the data i assume?
<yofel> rysiek|pl: I installed your packages excep kernel 2.6.36, tor and 2 other packages which aren't available here, and I get this :S http://paste.ubuntu.com/547018/
<yofel> rysiek|pl: you could run aptitude in interactive mode and see if you can find a conflict resolution which works
<BluesKaj> yofel, that looks like a kde version upgrade , is that what you're doing
<BluesKaj> ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: rysiek|pl tried to install the beta and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/547018/ - so I tried to reproduce it, unsuccessfully
<BluesKaj> rysiek|pl, you need a beta ppa repos , most likely
<home> does any1 no ow 2 set up ukchatterbox on konversation???
<rysiek|pl> yofel: whoa, thanks!
<goodtime> no but i run konversation
<rysiek|pl> yofel: I used dist-upgrade, not upgrade, mind you ;)
<rysiek|pl> BluesLaj: already have it enabled
<rysiek|pl> yofel: wonder which packages are actually problematic; ah well, we'll see
<Alarm> hello. i am looking for a solution to fix the menu color on non kde applications, like xchat, firefox.
<Alarm> i use Qt , but it seems that some menus dont like that. for example firefox menu has a different colour than the rest of the window
<karuru> does anyone know how to set up the n900 via bluetooth in kubuntu 10.10?
<acemo> ext2fs_mkdir: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir. Using gparted partitionmanager and doing it manually with fdisk and mkfs.ext4 all of them i keep getting this error. Anyone has any idea how to get this hard disk formatted?
#kubuntu 2010-12-24
<abusski> i want to be help with hfc banklogin
<abusski> i want to be help with hfc banklogin
<ubuntu> wtf is your problem
<abusski> i want to be help with hfc banklogin
<abusski> i want to know know to break western union account
<abusski> i want to know know to break western union account
<abusski> please some shold help me
<abusski> iwant a help to find which site i can used this email address to check my account,this is the email address cpfister@hickoryafc.com
<abusski> want a help to find which site i can used this email address to check my account,this is the email address cpfister@hickoryafc.com
<abusski> want a help to find which site i can used this email address to check my account,this is the email address cpfister@hickoryafc.com
<abusski> want a help to find which site i can used this email address to check my account,this is the email address cpfister@hickoryafc.com
<abusski> want a help to find which site i can used this email address to check my account,this is the email address cpfister@hickoryafc.com
<abusski> want a help to find which site i can used this email address to check my account,this is the email address cpfister@hickoryafc.com
<FloodBotK1> abusski: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> .
<abusski> okay
<abusski> want a help to find which site i can used this email address to check my account,this is the email address cpfister@hickoryafc.com
<abusski> i want help on what i said
<u19809> hi all, I am using kate in kubuntu 10.10 and sometimes my keyboard is really lagging behind.  What could be the reason.  Also my gui sometimes has hickups
<kernelpanic__> hi all
<Macer> dell sucks.. i was trying to get a fujitsu snapscan so i could scan in kubuntu and the order wouldnt go through
<Macer> and they said a rep would call and they didnt
<Macer> lamers
<ikonia> how is that anything to do with kubuntu ?
<Macer> nothing :) but still. there arent many cheaper scanners that work in it i suppose
<ikonia> Macer: ok, so if it's nothing to do with kubuntu, it's offtopic for this channel, so please don't discuss it
<Macer> er. guess the relationship between scanners that work in kubuntu is not enough?
<ikonia> you're not discussing that
<ikonia> you're just moaning about dell
<Macer> uhm. ok.
<ikonia> and being insulting about them, which is nothing to do with kubuntu
<Macer> but the scanner part does ... but meh.
<ikonia> Macer: you're not talking about scanners, your just moaning about dell and being insulting about htem
<ikonia> feel free to talk about scanners in kubuntu though
<Macer> maybe i can get a good hp on amazon.. but checking the sane list for every scanner
<Macer> i just dont want to go over $450.. but a lot of them are unsupported by sane
<ikonia> Macer: this has nothing to do with kubuntu
<Macer> especially the cheaper ones
<ikonia> Macer: this is a support channel
<Macer> maybe someone else here is curious about scanners supported in kubuntu?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> and you're not talking about supported scanners, your just listeing of shops and your price limitations
<ikonia> this is a support channel
<ikonia> do you have a support question
<Macer> yes. does kubuntu have an irc asshole light widget? i have seen plenty of non support conversations in here. so is it just russian roulette on what jerk is here at the time?
<Macer> but ok. whatever.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<suria> hye
<suria> nice to meet you..
<serenity> which ist the right channel to ask about problems with kde 4.6 rc?
<serenity> kubuntu-devel?
<well_laid_lawn> you could try in here but be patient
<serenity> it's about the kubuntu beta backports ppa
<serenity> i get curious errors when i try to update, seems it isn't ready to use yet
<BloodyRain2k> hi, I still have trouble with my wlan, I'm neither with wicd nor with the normal preinstalled network manager able to connect to any network they find, NM simply does nothing when I click a network and wicd says always bad password, even though I checked it multiple times and tried the 2 different wpa encryptions it offered. Any one got an idea what I can do?
<tobar> what's the quick way to go offline -- not make the browser offline, but the whole computer. Unclicking "enable networking" from the panel doesn't work.
<well_laid_lawn> in konsole try   sudo service networking stop   maybe
<tobar> um, nope.
<tobar> seems there should be an easy click to do it (like in gnome) but I can't find it.
<tobar> sudo service networking stop --> stop: Unknown instance:
<well_laid_lawn> try network instead of networking maybe
<tobar> it is "networking", and without "stop" gives usage summary "Usage: /etc/init.d/networking {start|stop|restart|force-reload}
<well_laid_lawn> ok try to stop NetworkManager the same way - it is not something I have played with
<tobar> sudo ifconfig eth0 [ down | up ]
<BloodyRain2k> anyone mind giving my problem a thought? I just installed that kubuntu 10.10 a few days ago and the network connecting worked one time, and since then I'm unable to connect to any wireless network >_<
<harolddong> what is the deal with the 4.6 rc update.  I ran the update and it uninstall a ton of important (konsole, kpackagekit, etc) while updating others without giving any errors.  I think I managed to track down what was causing the problem and I believe it is that the update was looking for libpolkit-qt-1-1 but only libpolkit-qt-1-0 is available in the repo.
<harolddong> so I don't think the update was actually ready even though it was posted on kubuntu.org
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> ktorrent fails to start it returns error 'segmentation fault'
<surunveri> any ideas?:D
<surunveri> or rather it says we are sorry. ktorrent closed unexpectedly but in the details section at bottom it says
<surunveri> executable: ktorrent pid 7927 signal 11 (segmentation fault)
<surunveri> so is there a way to reistall ktorrent or something?
<BloodyRain2k> just as suggestion as I'm not very familiar with linux at all, tried uninstalling it over a packagemanager and reinstalling it? maybe that could work
<well_laid_lawn> sudo apt-get --purge remove ktorrent && sudo apt-get install ktorrent if it doesn't want to take all of kde with it
<well_laid_lawn> sudo apt-get reinstall ktorrent if it does want to take kde with it
<surunveri> it says invalid operation reinstall
<surunveri> yea im not very familair with linux either but tbh it's a disappointment :D
<surunveri> hmm it says something about broken packages
<surunveri> http://pastebin.com/7zN9QbNN
<well_laid_lawn> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f   should fix that
<surunveri> hmm didnt :D
<well_laid_lawn> surunveri: which kde are you using
<surunveri> kubuntu 10.04
<surunveri> idk the kde that came with it
<well_laid_lawn> kde version
<well_laid_lawn> you don't use a ppa for the newer kde?
<GabrielYYZ> surunveri: you're set on using ktorrent? or would you consider another torrent client?
<surunveri> well
<surunveri> it just stopped working pretty much on it's own
<surunveri> so there's like unfinished downloads
<surunveri> but no im no set using it otherwise :D
<GabrielYYZ> if you can't get that to work, give qbittorrent a try
<surunveri> yeah
<surunveri> ahh this stuff kind of makes me wish i could just change back to xp somehow
<surunveri> .D
<well_laid_lawn> you need to fix your packaging too
<well_laid_lawn> you've done something not right
<surunveri> during the 6months i've used kubuntu i've had more trouble than i ever had with xp with programs not working and everything not working
<surunveri> i dont think i've done anything wrong because
<surunveri> this problem appeared on it's own
<surunveri> unless it was an automatic update that caused it i dont think i've made any modifications
<GabrielYYZ> try adding the kubuntu ppa "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa"
<GabrielYYZ> and then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f"
<GabrielYYZ> *without quotes*
<surunveri> kk
<surunveri> 0,0,0 and 137 not upgraded it says
<surunveri> and some packages that are no longer needed
<surunveri> which of one is libktorrent btw
<GabrielYYZ> that's after adding the repository, updating sources and install -f?
<surunveri> but yeah
<surunveri> yeah
<well_laid_lawn> you were getting version mismatches from that error you pasted
<GabrielYYZ> i don't remember, but i think ktorrent didn't work for me when i tried installing it
<GabrielYYZ> it was that or i didn't like it, but i can't remember right now
<surunveri> ok well idk
<GabrielYYZ> ktorrent needs libktorrent-l10n and libktorrent2 when i try to install it
<surunveri> so
<surunveri> what exactly is going on then?
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> there was a system update and it caused a version mismatch is that what u r saying?
<GabrielYYZ> the pastebin you posted up there, was it the output of a system update?
<surunveri> no it was for trying to install ktorrent
<GabrielYYZ> ah never mind, had a 2nd look
<surunveri> originally it was what i got from trying what lawn said
<surunveri> but then i just tried install ktorrent and itw as the same result
<surunveri> so i thought i'll just paste that
<well_laid_lawn> have you run   sudo apt-get update   just now?
<surunveri> yeah because among the stuff youy said i should run it was
<well_laid_lawn> k
<GabrielYYZ> do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and let us see the output on pastebin
<GabrielYYZ> (or just tell us if "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main" is in your sources list
<surunveri> http://pastebin.com/465zKQWP
<surunveri> hmm
<surunveri> apparently it isnt
<GabrielYYZ> wait, no, i think it's not maverick main that you need :S me thinks it's backports
<surunveri> but anyway
<surunveri> in the future if there is a system update
<surunveri> should i just avoid doing it to avoid problems like this?
<ubuntu> testing kubunto on a new am3, it goes fast
<well_laid_lawn> it wasn't the update or lots of ppl would have this issue
<bochito> hello from spain
<surunveri> or maybe it was
<dasKreech> bochito: hi
<GabrielYYZ> what i think is that we should solve this now, so that you can update without broken packages later
<harolddong> if you're talking about the 4.6 rc update it seems to be all messed up because of libpolkit-qt-1-1 for me
<bochito> cheers all and merry xmas from Tenerife/Spain
<GabrielYYZ> feliz navidad bochito
<bochito> amazing how linux has developed
<bochito> gracias Gabriel
<GabrielYYZ> surunveri, give me a second, i'm googling to see if i can get info on those backports thing
<bochito> it loooks that kubuntu goes faster than gnome/ubuntu, am I right ?
<GabrielYYZ> i'm kinda confused with this repository stuff, i think ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa should work fine to get the newer packages
<GabrielYYZ> bochito: it does for me, yeah
<surunveri> me too :D
<surunveri>  am confused
<bochito> it looks kubuntu requires less machine resources than the gnomic version
<surunveri> it's also 7:40am and tomorrow is christmas eve.... :D
<GabrielYYZ> you added the "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa" surunveri?
<surunveri> yes
<bochito> Suru: why are you touching things ? :P
<surunveri> touching things?
<bochito> you know, golne rule: if it works, dont touch it :P
<bochito> golden
<surunveri> yeah
<GabrielYYZ> ok, the output (when you said "[01:22] <surunveri> 0,0,0 and 137 not upgraded it says" post it on pastebin please
<surunveri> i didnt
<surunveri> i did click apply on certan system updates though :P
<surunveri> but i was under the impression they might not be terribly flawed which was probably wrong and i should've thought that if it works..
<surunveri> dont break it :D
<bochito> there you see Suru ... you may be touching the *dont touch* button :P
<surunveri> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: linux-headers-2.6.32-26 libktorrent1 linux-headers-2.6.32-26-generic
<surunveri> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<surunveri> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 137 not upgraded.
<surunveri> it wa sjust 3 liens so i pasted here
<FloodBotK2> surunveri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surunveri> *lines
<bochito> Im running the latest kubuntu from the pen drive, what an amazing luxury!
<bochito> is there any kubuntu oriented to scientific stuff ?
<GabrielYYZ> surunveri: i'm hesitant to ask you to do an "apt-get upgrade" :S
<surunveri> why are u hesitant?:D
<bochito> :P
<GabrielYYZ> if only batman was here... lol
<surunveri> is that something i should do every now and then?
<GabrielYYZ> usually kpackagekit asks you to update, but since you didn't have kubuntu's ppa, you didn't have the latest stuff
<surunveri> yea and i was suipposed to know that how?
<GabrielYYZ> that's why it says "137 not upgraded"
<bochito> Suru: you need a punishment for what you did: read 10 times the latest Linux Bible :P
<GabrielYYZ> surunveri: you weren't and that's the problem :S i added that ppa out of curiosity lol
<surunveri> it would take me probably several hours to somehow get a better OS but i keep being under the delusion that this one is going to cause me less problems
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> than what changing os in itself is
<bochito> Suru: run the thing from a USB drive and you wont have any such problems, you upgrade the whole system whenever you like with cero problems
<surunveri> yeah but
<surunveri> the bios doesnt support usb boot
<surunveri> :D
<bochito> :P
<surunveri> in anycase
<surunveri> the only reason i have linux is that
<surunveri> i used to have xp
<surunveri> then my harddrive jsut died
<FloodBotK2> surunveri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bochito> I see
<surunveri> i bought a junk hd, couldnt get xp from anywhere, went to library, loaned some antique linux book with a cd
<surunveri> downloaded images for kubuntu, ubuntu and Zindows YP
<surunveri> :DD
<bochito> what a mess Suru :P
<surunveri> well the ubuntu disc by coincidence, didnt work
<surunveri> zindows yp did but the it was a bad copy and the software itself didnt work
<surunveri> and so i was left with kubuntu
<bochito> ask Santa for a new box :P
<surunveri> and started thinking, i dont really do mcuh with my computer
<surunveri> so i could jsut stick to this, it cant be too much trouble
<surunveri> but seriously it has wasted much more time by now than what changing OS would've
<surunveri> main problem is that wine doesnt work very well and since almsot all software is primarily aimed at windows, it's sometimes no available for linux
<surunveri> after that comes all these weird ideas like having to do everything through terminal or command line
<surunveri> and generally just not working, like audio
<GabrielYYZ> surunveri: can you go in krunner > system > kinfo and check your kdesc version please?
<surunveri> sure sorry for bitching
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> you're just helping anyway
<bochito> Suru: may be you've got a too old box
<GabrielYYZ> oh no, don't worry, i'd bitch too if i was in your position :P
<surunveri> yea i have a too old box.. but  it's software problems in anycase :D
<surunveri> so what's krunenr then?
<GabrielYYZ> system > kinfo and check the kde sc version
<GabrielYYZ> applications > system > kinfo*
<surunveri> hmm there isnt a kinfo there
<bochito> maybe if you run an older version of slax or similar, it would run ok on an older box
<GabrielYYZ> no info center? :S
<surunveri> unless it's not really kinfo* but instead system monitor or someting like that? :D
<GabrielYYZ> no, it should be kinfo or info center
<surunveri> i cant find either in that menu
<GabrielYYZ> or something about system information
<GabrielYYZ> but not system monitor
<surunveri> system logs viewer?
<GabrielYYZ> hmm no, that wouldn't work, it doesn't say your version of kde sc there
<bochito> Suru and Gabriel: where are you ?
<GabrielYYZ> wow i'm lost :S that might be kde 4.2 or earlier
<GabrielYYZ> bochito: i'm in Dominican Republic
<bochito> oh, I see, Spanish speaking
<GabrielYYZ> yep, i prefer english though xD
<bochito> yes, I see
<surunveri> im from finland
<bochito> Suomi
<bochito> :P
<surunveri> land of drunken  idiots
<surunveri> :D
<bochito> land of Linus
<surunveri> have a nice holiday, somewhere else
<surunveri> :D
<bochito> where in Finland, Suru ?
<bochito> here we got a swed (Stefan)
<bochito> from Helsinki Suru ?
<GabrielYYZ> ah surunveri try "kde4-config --version" from the terminal
<surunveri> not from helsinki
<surunveri> kk
<bochito> :P
<surunveri> Qt: 4.6.3
<surunveri> KDE Development Platform: 4.4.5 (KDE 4.4.5)
<surunveri> kde4-config: 1.0
<GabrielYYZ> good
<GabrielYYZ> and you're running lucid 10.04 right?
<surunveri> kubuntu 10.04 it's probably lucid ?:D
<bochito> gentlemen, good night
<bochito> thank you all
<bochito> merry xmas to all
<surunveri> merry xmas..
<surunveri> which reminds me i took a melatonin pill 15 minutes ago so i should be goin to bed in 15minutes or so
<surunveri> it's pretty sad having tot ake that 8am in the morning :--D
<GabrielYYZ> merry xmas and night night
<surunveri> i already tried sleeping though but couldnt and thought i'd try fix this ktorrent
<surunveri> it stopped working yesterday that is
<surunveri> btw!
<surunveri> i forgot to meantion, it might be important
<surunveri> in the original error message of ktorrent not working
<surunveri> it said drkonirc is not writable
<surunveri> and path to it
<surunveri> so i changed permissions so that it is writable
<surunveri> after that hte same error windowappeared but the message changed slightly
<GabrielYYZ> i don't think that's important
<surunveri> but i had not made any modifications to it being writable prior to it not working :D
<surunveri> kk
<GabrielYYZ> well, i'd say back up your date, do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and, if that goes well, do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<GabrielYYZ> that will get your system up to date and install kde sc 4.5.4
<surunveri> so back up your date?
<GabrielYYZ> but, if you're ok with how your system is right now (except the ktorrent thing) i'd say don't do it
<surunveri> what do you mean by that
<GabrielYYZ> data*
<surunveri> oh
<GabrielYYZ> typo lol
<surunveri> yea well i dont have anything to back it up to right now :D
<surunveri> so the solution is.. get another torrent program?
<surunveri> (and click cancel on further system updates) :D
<GabrielYYZ> well, you can do that and hope for the best, however you should get a kubuntu 10.10 iso just in case
<GabrielYYZ> well, that's not the ideal way to do it, you will be limited later... but if it's not a problem to you, i'd say "go ahead"
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> what i should do seriously speaking is to get a legal non-pirated copy of win xp :D
<GabrielYYZ> i doubt other torrent client works though, they will require packages you don't have on your system (like with ktorrent)
<surunveri> oh...
<surunveri> so where did teh packages go?
<surunveri> they must have been there yesterday :D
<surunveri> so.. it just doesnt work anymore?
<GabrielYYZ> this is me guessing: the applications you're installing are the latest ones, but your system is not up to date, so any install fails
<surunveri> yeah but
<surunveri> i had ktorrent before
<surunveri> it worked and then it stopped working
<surunveri> so i didnt install that in between
<surunveri> :D
<GabrielYYZ> you said you installed some updates, no?
<surunveri> yes
<surunveri> autoamtic system updates... =/
<surunveri> well i had the choice not to
<surunveri> apply them
<surunveri> but since im not following how secure kubuntu is
<surunveri> im just updating them
<surunveri> unlike with windows i did my best not to update anything :D
<GabrielYYZ> i think i know why, but, honestly, i'm confused
<surunveri> hmm why so?
<GabrielYYZ> well, for one, i knew about PPAs from when i used ubuntu 10.04 and when i installed kubuntu i saw few packages were getting updates and i searched for a fix
<GabrielYYZ> and found the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa, added it and everything worked fine
<GabrielYYZ> but i'm not sure how to go about updating lucid lynx right now without breaking stuff
<surunveri> yeah...
<surunveri> so it's troublesome
<surunveri> and not working.. :D
<surunveri> surprise!
<surunveri> ahh
<FloodBotK2> surunveri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surunveri> which also just wasted 75 minutes of your time and mine
<surunveri> and still there isnt a solution
<GabrielYYZ> if you lived near me, i'd give you my win xp cd, i don't really use it
<surunveri> that'd be nice. :D
<GabrielYYZ> nah, it isn't a waste for me, it's a learning experience
<GabrielYYZ> it'd be cool if someone more experienced could chime in though
<GabrielYYZ> anyways, i'm gonna go to bed, it's late for me and today's a busy day
<surunveri> me too..
<surunveri> thx for help and good night
<GabrielYYZ> sorry i couldn't help more :S
<GabrielYYZ> thanks, good night to you too
<BloodyRain2k> anyone wanna help me with my wlan problem? I recently installed kubuntu 10.10 because I wrecked my 10.04 because of the same problem: not being able to connect to detected wireless networks. After installing it it worked once and stopped working after that. I already tried Wicd but that didn't work either, only says always bad password.
<kadoban> anyone know how to get ibus to work with gtk apps?
<BloodyRain2k> *sigh* no luck getting help, well gonna head to bed, if anyone should come back here and read up and have an idea, drop it to me in a query please, night guys
<rethus> ho ho ho hello @ all
<rethus> how can i easyly make a upgrade from 10.04 LTS to the newest distribution-Version?
<rethus> only choose in kpackagemanager set "Updates >> Schow new distribution releases" switch to "Normal Releases"
<rethus> or have i to add some repositories?
<rethus> try instead of ask :D have found it out on my own
<harolddong> has anybody successfully upgraded t0 4.6 rc?
<rethus> which is the default version of kde in Maverick?
<Tm_T> rethus: 4.5.x
<rethus> k, tahnaks... hope in 4.5 kaddress is on feature-state like kde3.5
<Tm_T> rethus: kaddressbook is on 4.4 there
<rethus> i was such disapointet as they remove all this usable features... I've read even linus Torvalds change from kde to gnome, cause the early kde4 versions sucks
<Tm_T> KDEPIM has been on a bit different version cycle lately
<rethus> hope they come back up to old fitnesslevel very soon
<Tm_T> rethus: also the old "kde4 ranting" wont do any good so better leave it out here
<rethus> i don't wan't to blame kde... but if noone ever say anything, everyone think its ok.
<Tm_T> rethus: the discussion was done years ago
<rethus> i realy like kde, but i'm aware of his "suboptimal" moves :)
<rethus> i'm glad to see, that kde comes back up ... slowly, but it comes back, and thats realy nice for me
<Tm_T> anyway, enough of this offtopic discussion let's continue in #kubuntu-offtopic
<rethus> anyway, thanks for information and have a nice day...
<rethus> did you have such much snow too?
<rethus> have snow shoveling nearly 1 hour
<Tm_T> only 40 cm here, with -30 °C temp (really, #kubuntu-offtopic is more suitable for this)
<rethus> k
<rethus> even if here is not much traffic ;)
<Tm_T> even then (:
<rethus> k, ontoppic: i've try to upgrade to maveric via kpackage-manager
<rethus> i got the error: kubuntu-desktop could not marked to update
<Tm_T> rethus: you should use do-release-upgrade
<rethus> this could cause by: Upgrade to pre-release Version
<Tm_T> or how it was, hmm
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rethus> ok. cause i've used a pre-release (i've upgrade kde to kde4.5 )
<rethus> http://pastebin.com/i4ZCeX4A
<rethus> this the errorlog for upgrading (apt.log)
<rethus> may i do a downgrade of kde before?
<Tm_T> rethus: shouldn't be required, see the links ubottu gave above
<rethus> i've done such way, and send you the output of sudo do-release-upgrade
<Tm_T> hmmm, then I don't know
<Tm_T> rethus: you might like to see if forums have answers
<Guest13052> Hi, I've got a question about 4.6rc1 - is this the right place to ask it?
<pingupingu> ohaiyo
<pingupingu> any one installed kde 4.6 RC1?
<pingupingu> on 10.10
<pingupingu> nom nom nom
<pingupingu> 4.6RC1 10.10 kubuntuer's beware of bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/694053
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 694053 in Kubuntu PPA "Packaging (dependency) problems with 4.6.0 RC1 on AMD64 in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta" [Undecided,New]
<pingupingu> so hold off until packages are fixed
<jlaamanen> too late :)
<ggeorgy> hi
<jlaamanen> already b0rked mine
<pingupingu> lol
<pingupingu> damn i borked mine too :( and no kde desktop sux bad
<pingupingu> well atleast the bug report is seeing some activity on launchpad
<jlaamanen> yup
<pingupingu> i am almost hitting F5 every few seconds to see if its resolved
<ggeorgy> i try to copy video on my phone and not work
<freinhard> can someone give me one advantage of pulseaudio to regular users, that one expieriences in everyday usage?
<well_laid_lawn> freinhard: it is for ppl with multiple sound devices
<pingupingu> freinhard, if it works, just use it, else install alsa
<freinhard> pingupingu: that's why i was asking: because it didn't work with linphone and ekiga, removed in the end
<pingupingu> :) quite happy with alsa
<freinhard> same same
<freinhard> well_laid_lawn: the thing is, i got multiple audio interfaces and alsa wokrs
<freinhard> well_laid_lawn: onboard sound for music etc and a usb-headset for telephony
<ubuntu> hi
<well_laid_lawn> cool :) I see no use in pulse myself
<ubuntu> its nice to use ubuntu
<ubuntu> so cool with kde :)
<pingupingu> well its usually, mucking around with pulse and if i cant get it to work in same amount of time, tis time to install alsa
<pingupingu> s/same/sane/
<ubuntu> how i can get wine in kubuntu guys ?
<freinhard> ubuntu: install it?
<pingupingu> apt-get install wine
<freinhard> i struggled 2hours with different SIP phones which just didn't want to use any microphone
<ubuntu> thanks i`ll try it now
<freinhard> besides skype did manage to use the builtin mic through pulse
<freinhard> so i guess all the hassle is because of non proper support of pulse within the applications?
<freinhard> and: kmix is pretty useless with pulseaudio
<pingupingu> freinhard, 4.6 should be good with pulse for kmix
<jlaamanen> ah, got 4.6 RC1 to work
<pingupingu> ahem how?
<jlaamanen> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60434248/libpolkit-qt-1-1_0.99.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<jlaamanen> first I removed libpolkit-qt-1-0
<pingupingu> to bad i need i686 packages
<jlaamanen> you can find those as well
<freinhard> rc1 is already in a ppa?
<pingupingu> yeah freinhard
<jlaamanen> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60437375/libpolkit-qt-1-1_0.99.0-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<jlaamanen> after that, just install kubuntu-desktop and you should be fine
<pingupingu> jlaamanen, is there a -dev version to that ?
<jlaamanen> pingupingu: notice that these are natty's packages
<jlaamanen> pingupingu: I think there should be -dev version as well
<jlaamanen> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+search?text=libpolkit
<jlaamanen> blah, ssh-agent still not working properly
<pingupingu> kool, but any ideas on how i can reinstall all the stuff that was uninstalled before borking kde 4.6 rc1?
<pingupingu> also jlaamanen if you have launchpad account please post workaround for the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/694053
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 694053 in Kubuntu PPA "Packaging (dependency) problems with 4.6.0 RC1 on AMD64 in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta" [Undecided,New]
<pingupingu> :)
<pingupingu> also needed to get the libgpg-error package
<pingupingu> wow finally managed to install all the content that was uninstalled
<jlaamanen> anyone has idea, why ssh-agent isn't started automatically?
<pilulap> Hi all. I just installed a kubuntu on my computer but grphic effects are very slow, I suppose the graphic drivers to be missing. How should I install them ?
<rork> pilulap: you can install them trough "Hardware drivers" which you can find in kickoff (probably under System)
<rork> pilulap: if you're using 10.10 and have an old nvidia graphics card graphics might break though.
<pilulap> rork: I have 10.10 but an ATI card.
<pilulap> Radeon HD 5450
<pilulap> I'm looking in system settings but I don't find anything thay may match my needs ...
<rork> pilulap: it's not under System Settings, it's a separate program, you can also type the name in the kickoff searchbar.
<pilulap> rork: Well There nothing like that in the kickoff menu ...
<pilulap> rork: Ok never mind I found it :)
<rork> pilulap: nice, can you share where you found it?
<pilulap> I used the search tool in kickoff with 'driver' keyword
<rethus> which kde version is default for maverick?
<pilulap> rork: But it is in kickoff->application->system->additional driver
<pilulap> rork: Or something like that (I'm translating from french)
<rork> pilulap: true, they renamed it
<rethus> which kde version is default for maverick?
<rethus> can someone try kde4-config --version and post here ?
<ohmy> hi
<ohmy> i'm using kubuntu 10.10 and happy with it
<ohmy> one problem i have is full screen opengl applications, when i run glxgeers -fullscreen i can see kde bar
<ohmy> its not really true fullscreen, anyone have the same issue ?
<hellojones> hi Ich habe gerade etwas kompiliert innerhalb von /usr/src/xbmc jetzt nimmt das natürlich alles viel platz weg. ist es möglich alle anderen dateien außer der makefile zu löschen und danach trotzdem noch make uninstall laufen zu lassen?
<rork> !de | hellojones
<ubottu> hellojones: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<hellojones> hi, I just compiled a program within /usr/src/xbmc which takes a lot of disk space. Is it possible to delete all files inside this folder except the makefile and still do a sudo make uninstall, if necessary?
<ztiquetqe> Ive got infinite kdm login loop
<ztiquetqe> any help ?
<freinhard> hellojones: use /usr/local/whatever as prefix, then you can just delete that single folder
<freinhard> hellojones: should work™, no guarantee ;)
<freinhard> did anyone install 4.6 from beta backports on maverick?
<hellojones> freinhard I would like to keep the installed binary but just delete the sources
<speedvin> Hello!
<freinhard> hellojones: sure, but, as you wrote, you'd still like to be able to do a make uninstall. if you did, as i wrote, you'd replace the make uninstall by rm /usr/local/xbmc/
<hellojones> I  see
<hellojones> thanks
<bastian> hi ive one question ive installed a netbook version of kubuntu 10.04 then ive upgradet it to 10.10 and now i cant change from netbook to desktop... can anyone help me pleace
<speedvin> bastian: is plasma-destkop installed?
<bastian> so how can i install plasma desktop?
<bastian> no*
<speedvin> bastian: then install it ;)
<bastian> how can i install itß
<speedvin> bastian: open konsole and write sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop ;)
<bastian> thanks a lot :)
<speedvin> bastian: no problem ;)
<speedvin> bastian: it's working now?
<bastian> its in progress to install
<shane4ubuntu> ok, the other day I was using bluetooth fine, now it won't even pick up my adapter???
<shane4ubuntu> any thoughts?  Ideas?
<shane4ubuntu> ugg, nevermind, got it
<pilulap> Hi all. I tried to install google earth on my new kubuntu and I finally succeed. Unfortunately now, I'm not able to start it I have the message "exec: 19: ./googleearth-bin: not found
<pilulap> in the terminal
<pilulap> But it is in /opt/google-earth/googleearth-bin
<speedvin> then try exec /opt/google-eartg/googleearth-bin
<pilulap> speedvin: I tried but it said bash: /opt/google-earth/googleearth-bin: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<pilulap> It mean No such file or directory :)
<speedvin> pilulap: then your directory is wrong ;)
<pilulap> speedvin: It is not and I have execution rights ... (tested with ls -l)
<iconmefisto> pilulap: how did you install it? was it a deb file?
<pilulap> iconmefisto: no I didn't find the deb package so I used the installer from google website
<pilulap> But could someone explain me this : http://pastebin.com/tPsUb0RS
<iconmefisto> pilulap: http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html there's a deb package there
<pilulap> Thi binary is present and have execution permission, bash can complete the command BUT there is this silly message :(
<pilulap> iconmefisto: ok I'll use it thanks.
<pilulap> But that didn't explain that aberation !!
<iconmefisto> pilulap: did you try starting it with googleearth instead of googleearth-bin ?
<pilulap> iconmefisto: Yes but googleearth is just a bash script that export some env vars and then cd in the correct dir and then execute ./googleearth-bin
<pilulap> But the result is the same
<iconmefisto> pilulap: there's also a google software repo for debian/ubuntu http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/apt.html
<pilulap> iconmefisto: yes but now I'm more interested in why it didn't work than in making it working with a correct package :)
<pilulap> iconmefisto: Ok I'll use the deb package and discuss the problem in linuxhelp Thanks.
<ohmy> hi
<dasKreech> hi
<ohmy> i'm still facing a problem after hours of google search without any solution, when i run any OpenGL based application it wont run in a true full screen mode, in fact even with glxgears -fullscreen i'm still able to see kde bar
<dasKreech> shane4ubuntu: sorted out?
<ohmy> anyone have an idea how to fix this ? (kubuntu 10.10)
<shane4ubuntu> dasKreech: yep, it wasn't plugged in all the way. :-X
<ohmy> please if any have an idea :(
<dasKreech> shane4ubuntu: lol :)
<dasKreech> ohmy: Try #kwin ?
<ohmy> dasKreech: ty
<ohmy> not responding, hopefully i'm not the only guy who had this problem :!(
<ohmy> Here what look a full screen opengl application :( http://img638.imageshack.us/i/captureowy.png/
<Angel> hey dudes i like Kubuntu its fuckin awesome
<Angelus> do u guys like it too?
<dasKreech> ohmy: do you have your panel set to stay over windows?
<dasKreech> Angelus: Yep prtty much
<BloodyRain2k> anyone wanna help me with my wlan problem? I recently installed kubuntu 10.10 because I wrecked my 10.04 because of the same problem: not being able to connect to detected wireless networks. After installing it it worked once and stopped working after that. I already tried Wicd but that didn't work either, only says always bad password.
<BluesKaj> !language | Angelus
<ubottu> Angelus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Angelus> cool lets be friends!
<ohmy> dasKreech: i didnt set it to be, let me check plz
<BluesKaj> hehe, merry christmas
<Peace--> BloodyRain2k: in the most of cases you got a wrong bad driver...
<Angelus> ho ho ho merry christmass!
<Peace--> BluesKaj: heya man merry christmas too you
<Angelus> im spending it with my best friend Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas Peace-- !
<ohmy> dasKreech: how to check this ?
<dasKreech> ohmy: click the button at the end of the panel then click more settings
<BluesKaj> sunny and a bit cool here , but google earth isn't co-operating with the new kde 4.5 I'm afraid
<BluesKaj> maybe I should download an older version
<Peace--> BloodyRain2k: so... you wann be helped or what?
<BloodyRain2k> sorry, was afk for a sec *reads up*
<ohmy> dasKreech: Options are 1- Always visible, 2 windows can go 3 windows are placed below
<Peace--> BloodyRain2k: iwconfig please
<Peace--> !paste | BloodyRain2k
<ubottu> BloodyRain2k: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BloodyRain2k> still the same like here http://paste.ubuntu.com/544928/ just that its now wlan1 2 & 0
<Peace--> BloodyRain2k: usb or internal device?
<BloodyRain2k> wlan1 is my internal, one is pcmcia and one is usb
<Peace--> BloodyRain2k: you wanna se the internal?
<BloodyRain2k> that would be best since the other 2 are just for airodump
<Peace--> ok give me the lspci  | grep -i network
<Peace--> BloodyRain2k: are you here?
<Peace--> i have so much time...
<BloodyRain2k> yeah sec >_<''
<dasKreech> ohmy: Right do you have Windows can cover clicked?
<BloodyRain2k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547292/
<darthanubis> kde updates for Christmas!!!
<BloodyRain2k> Peace--: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547292/
<Peace--> BloodyRain2k: ok the sick atheros
<Karcelona> hola
<BloodyRain2k> and I thought linux likes Atheros oô
<Peace--> BloodyRain2k: now
<Peace--> are you sure atheros is wlan0 ?
<Peace--> if yes
<Peace--> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<BloodyRain2k> internal and pcmcia are atheros i think, usb is some rtlk86 thing
<Peace--> you must understand which is ... wlan0 wlan1 or wlan2 or or or
<Peace--> and use tha tcommand line
<BloodyRain2k> with what can i look up the mac of a wlan?
<BloodyRain2k> cause I know my internals mac address, partly
<sithlord48> BloodyRain2k:  In a konsle use lshw , look for ur wifi card
<Peace--> BloodyRain2k: rfkill list
<Peace--> BloodyRain2k: i have not all the day man...
<Peace--> try to go faster...
<BloodyRain2k> sorry the lshw list was long, yeah wlan1 is the internal and iwlist scan gave me a many aps in range, rfkill list shows all listed as blocked no / no, soft and hard
<Peace--> BloodyRain2k: lsmod | grep ath
<BloodyRain> Peace--: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547302/
<Peace--> BloodyRain: you have ath5k driver for your atheros 5001
<Peace--> so that driver could be the problem
<Peace--> i have an 5006
<Peace--> and i have used madwifi when the driver ath5k didn't work well on my device
<Peace--> so ..
<Peace--> you could blacklist the driver ath5k
<Peace--> compile madwifi
<Peace--> load the driver ath_pci
<Peace--> and try that ...
<Peace--> if it don't work ...
<Peace--> remove from the blacklist ath5k and put instead ath_pci
<Peace--> wanna try that?
<BloodyRain> ok, i know mostly how to compile stuff in linux, but not how to blacklist drifers and load them
<Peace--> BloodyRain: this was my stuff ... http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/kubuntu-904-atheros-communications-inc-ar242x-80211abg-wireless-pci-express-adapter-rev-01/
<Peace--> BloodyRain: forget the first solution
<Peace--> BloodyRain: i mean the reset of voltage
<Peace--> BloodyRain: and read how to compile the driver and load it
<Peace--> BloodyRain: if you don't know about loading driver blacklist
<Peace--> you could read this article
<Peace--> it's pretty easy
<Peace--> BloodyRain: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/07/kubuntu-904-driver/
<Peace--> now i have to go
<Peace--> bye bye
<BloodyRain> ok thanks, gonna try that
<Peace--> BloodyRain: ps that is my blog
<Peace--> if you got problem you could post some commet even if in these day i will be eating like a pig...
<Peace--> :D
<iconmefisto> ohmy: I just saw your screenshot. do you have ati graphics card?
<jmarcos> olá a todos
<jmarcos> alguém  poderia me ajudar com o Choqok?
<jmarcos> ou aconselhar outro programas pra usar o twitter?
<karim_> hello every one
<diego> hi
<liddell333> Hi!
<karim_> #france
<karim_> how to join french room
<karim_> salut tout le monde
<JeroenDeDauw> My "alt+f2 thing" crashed. How can I start it again? (I don't know what it's called)
<speedvin> JeroenDeDauw: krunner
<JeroenDeDauw> speedvin: Thanks :)
<JeroenDeDauw> Now I can haz recursiveness o_O
<speedvin> JeroenDeDauw: no problem
<topbayder> hi, does anyone know how to get a driver to show up in the additional drivers menu?
<topbayder> i am having trouble with my broadcom 4313 and have the sta driver for the card form synaptic but it doesn't show up in the additional drivers list.. :/
<whilo> ey
<whilo> something happened today and would like to know what it is
<whilo> my system got a lot snappier it is a difference like getting a new machine
<whilo> the ui feels a lot more snappier, i can actually build with make -j2, watch a hd movie, rsync my backup and even still browse the web with only minor hangs (which is due to my disk being slow and virtuoso still being buggy)
<whilo> i have seen that there was a kernel update on 22 for 10.10's 2.6.35-42 and today i installed the new 4.6rc, it really makes me happy, what has changed?
<whilo> have you actually pulled the mentioned vt grouping patches to the kernel? or was there some fixing in kde for bugs related to blocked hard disk access (which compared to my system is quite slow)
<Swizec> can anyone help with kubuntu boot problems
<Swizec> I just ran an upgrade and now I can't get into the graphical interface :/
<surunveri> hi can someone help me with getting ktorrent or similiar work
<surunveri> there's some package problems or such
<BajK_> oh maaan why is this kubuntu installer partition manager sooo slow
<valorie> well, it is switching around bits on your hard drive
<valorie> give the nanobots time!
<BajK_> it did not do anything by now
<BajK_> and now it crashed again
<BajK_> man I just want to create a /boot, a swap, a / and a /home partition
<BajK_> applying changes goes in an blink but having to set all the partitioons is a mess
<BajK_> okay, the crash was not the installers fault
<BajK_> the usb stick is broken now.
<valorie> :(
<BajK_> it says "the partition xyz defined for /boot has an offset of 2048 to the position which may leed to poor performance"
<BajK_> same goes for / and /home
<valorie> do you have an SSD?
<BajK_> BAM CRASH AGAIN -.-
<BajK_> valorie: nope
<valorie> sorry, I'm off to wrap
<BajK_> stupid thing -.- but well what should I expect from an INSTALLATION program which is the first experience a user gets which isnt even translated completetly
<maco> only a small number of translations can fit onto the cd :-/
<BajK_> that doesn't excuse that some parts are translated and some are not
<maco> did you switch usb sticks? or are you still trying to use the broken one?
<BajK_> especially complicated error messages are not.
<BajK_> maco: I switched
<maco> probably didnt have a person who knew how to translate it then
<BajK_> the broken one isnt even recognized anymore
<BajK_> i cannot just set the mount point because the installer than says "there is an offset of 2048 which may leed to poor performacne" and whenever deleting and re-creating the / partition it crashes
<maco> the 2048 thing would be about the numbers you put into the "partition start" and "partition end" spots in the edit partition thing i think
<whilo> BajK_: are you sure your drive is o.k.? where did the first crash actually came from?
<BajK_> hm, I don't want to claim warranty since this notebook is brandnew
<BajK_> seems the installer has a different opinion on file system sizes than the partition manager of kde has
<BajK_> in the partition manager the partition .. CRASH AGAIN
<BajK_> was 100 MB, here it 104
<BajK_> yeah and the most important tool which is the partition manager isnt even on the kubuntu live cd -.-
<rysiek|pl> heeeere's rysiek!
<rysiek|pl> yofel: you here?
<BajK_> and why the hell doesnt this installer offer you to connect to WiFi int he first place? it claims you have not connected but it does not offer you to choose one or enter a password
<whilo> BajK_: what version of the installer do you use?
<yofel> rysiek|pl: yes
<BajK_> whilo: the one shipped with Kubuntu 10.10
<rysiek|pl> yofel: care to debug the bugger a bit more, or should I just leave you be, because you're fed up with this shite? ;)
<whilo> BajK_: i have installed with it on several machines (both with and without windows on side of it) and had no problem so far, so there must be something really wrong
<yofel> rysiek|pl: what's wrong now? The beta ppa was updated so you should get a different breakage now ^^
<BajK_> and man, you can resize EVERY window in KDE, if it makes sense or it just fills up with empty space doesnt matter. but you cannot resize the partition list. MAN
<BajK_> whilo: i also never encountered problems with it
<BajK_> beside the fact it is slow as hell
<BajK_> I would use the alternate install if it worked..
<rysiek|pl> yofel: noticed ;)
<BajK_> it cannot set a partition bootable.
<rysiek|pl> yofel: well, the KPackageKit gui tries (still) to remove 33 packages (including kubuntu-desktop, digikam, amarok, kdeworkspace)
<whilo> BajK_: the installer one?
<BajK_> whilo: ?
<yofel> rysiek|pl: k, it shouldn't remove kubuntu-desktop
<whilo> partition manager or kpartitionmanager?
<rysiek|pl> yofel: and aptitude dist-update still gives me a few screenfulls of errors
<BajK_> whilo: haha, if you had followed the conversation, you would hav enoticed, that the installer one sucks. ;)
<BajK_> whilo: kpackagekit does not find any packages
<BajK_> concerning partition
<yofel> hm... as I said, try a few different aptitude dependency resolutions, maybe one of them will hint to what's conflicting
<rysiek|pl> yofel: right, will test
<rysiek|pl> yofel: I just did aptitude upgrade (few plasmoids broke, prolly because some scriptengines didn't get upgraded)
<rysiek|pl> yofel: will be fighting with resolutions then
<BajK_> .o0 ( I still know the reason why all people wanting a computer of mine request on me installing windows again… )
<BajK_> man, Kubuntu is so great once it is configured (except for its slowness compared to other KDE distributions like chakra) but configuring/installing it is a mess
<BajK_> oookay, gotta press "install now"
<yofel> BajK_: kpackagekit gives me partitionmanager if I search for partition, the installer recommends a wired connection because nobody had time to implement a wireless interface but I agree that it's slow (I blame python)
<BajK_> I looked for partition but the list was empty
<BajK_> ah okay, installation runnng
<BajK_> yofel: then it should say that. I connected to Wifi and then it sayd "[tick] Connected to internet" but well... many people have wifi only so - if the wifi adapter is recognized - it should offer to connect via that
<BajK_> hm.. I love Kubuntu and KDE but Ubuntu's installer and log in screen is so much more elegant
<BajK_> hm, I hope in some Kubuntu version, 14.10 or so, there will be a Kubuntu KDM theme, a Kubuntu KDE Splash screen and a Kubuntu Grub Theme (all things that are available on kde-look.org by now already and I love them)
<BajK_> no good working installer, BUT an installer that recognizes the platform it is running on..it offers me "bajk-aspire-3820" as computer name.. great.
<BajK_> at least I got Kubuntu's plymouth theme to accept the --ask-question parameter since it was not implemented out of box.
<yofel> what does that do?
<BajK_> yofel: but it seems installing just fine and is fetching language files and stuff from wifi :)
<BajK_> yofel: you mean that plymouth stuff?
<BajK_> well, the plymouth screen is capable of performing different actions which you can trigger with own scripts. So it can display miscellaneous texts, like "Doing this and that..." or ask for a password, which it does when your drive is encrypted
<BajK_> there is also a ask question routine which is to trigger the same thing as the password thing but display the input in plain-text, not with dots
<rysiek|pl> yofel: everything I do in aptitude ends in libkdeui5 not satisfied. if I try to upgrade *that*, I get 189 removals
<BajK_> and this routine was not implemented at all in the kubuntu screen
<BajK_> since I need it for a project, I implemented it
<BajK_> (but I have no idea where to "propose" this for being added to a kubuntu release)
<BajK_> but although often it makes me angry, NO BUG in Kubuntu/KDE will EVER bring me back to windows
<BajK_> it is just too good and comfortable once configured to my needs :)
<JoeyD> :)
<speedvin> Does someone got working gimp 2.6.11 in natty?
<yofel> speedvin: do you have all updates installed? there were gtk issues
<speedvin> yofel: yes...
<BajK_> is it just me or does kde 4.6 have a new default wallpaper and splash screen?
<yofel> works for me, but ask in #ubuntu+1
<speedvin> BajK_: for every one ;)
<yofel> BajK_: it does
<BajK_> hm oh man, instead of trying to fix long annoying bugs, they like to re-work the artwork all over again^^ seems the author likes half-life. the new one totally reminds me of it
<BajK_> still, I don't like KDE's default appearance^^
<amusapik> hellooo
<amusapik> ?
<yofel> me neither, but unlike gnome I don't need to patch the source to make it look like I want
<BajK_> sooo, restarting :)
<BajK_> yofel: that's correct
<amusapik> is 9.  better or is 10.04?
<yofel> 10.04 is LTS, so I would recommend that over 9, support for 9 will end in april too
<BajK_> so, the first thin I do when I freshly install Kubuntu (which happens rarely since I always preserve my home dir) is changing the mouse pointer theme, change the kdm theme, change from air to ambiance, put the window buttons to the left, and that's it :)
<amusapik> i just installed 9. something and its asking me if i wanty to upgrade 10.04
<BajK_> and this k get new stuff just rocks
<BajK_> okay, gotta fix the background lighting things
<BajK_> ah well and adding a lot of shortcuts and gestures
<amusapik> also i have ubuntu on my other cpu also when i upgrade amarok doesnt seem to work and ideas?
<BajK_> hm, although I didn't like them at first, now I get used to using acvitites. Now having "Work" with the company's logo in the background, "home", and such
<amusapik> yofel u there?
<yofel> rysiek|pl: hm, libkdeui5 is part of kdelibs, so a lot depends on that, since you have a lot installed it might be that not everything was rebuilt for 4.6 that depends on kdelibs
<yofel> amusapik: erm, obviously yes
<amusapik> so 10.04 is a good stable version?
<yofel> amusapik: it's supposed to be, but I can't guarantee it for every piece of hardware out there
<amusapik> so eighter way ill need to upgrade by april u say?
<yofel> amusapik: yes
<amusapik> kk ty
<amusapik> what u running?
<yofel> 11.04, you shouldn't use that unless you can handle broken systems though
<yofel> rysiek|pl: what happens if you run 'aptitude install kubuntu-desktop kdelibs5' ?
<BajK_> kubuntu's splash looks sooo great and sharp and brilliant compared to windows'^^
<BajK_> How do I specify in which wallet a program has to store its passwords?
<BajK_> I want the WLAN password be saved unprotected so it instantly connects upon login
<BajK_> so I created a password-less WLAN wallet and the default one
<BajK_> but network manager always saves to the default one
<rysiek|pl> yofel: nothing happens, already installed - but in older versions
<BajK_> hm, my notebook has an builtin bluetooth adapter but kde says "no bluetooth adapters found. please connect one"
<tc1100> hello, I'm fairly new to linux and I'm trying to access my shared folders from my windows 7 computer with samba
<tc1100> I have no idea why it keeps asking for a password and username when I go to the folder in dolphin
<tc1100> also users I made on the windows computer dont work
<tc1100> perhaps someone could tell me exactly what I would need for my smb.conf?
<surunveri> hi can someone help me with getting ktorrent or similiar work
<surunveri> there's some package problems or such
<well_laid_lawn> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Maverick Meerkat (10.10) torrents can be obtained at (CD) http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ or (DVD) http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.10/releases/
<tc1100> I know I'm probably no help but have you opened the ports  on your router for ktorrent
<well_laid_lawn> !bitorrent
#kubuntu 2010-12-25
<BajK_> how do I change the mouse pointer theme of the log in screen?
<yofel> BajK_: sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<BajK_> thx
<BajK_> is there a way of showing some kind of splash screen when going to hibernation/resuming
<BajK_> therer's just a blinky cursor
<yofel> not that I know of :/
<abusski> i want a help to removed all virus on my computer
<abusski> i want a help to removed all virus on my computer
<yofel> abusski: how did you get a virus on your system? - there's clamav if you want to try it
<yofel> great patience -.-
<BajK_> yofel: it does not list my theme
<BajK_> I just copied the index.theme of the openzone theme to /etc/X11/cursors and named it accordingly but it does not pop up in that list
<yofel> no, you would need to add it manually since that is the alternatives system of dpkg, not sure how you do that though
<surunveri> hi can someone help me with getting ktorrent or similiar work
<surunveri> there's some package problems or such
<BajK_> hm or can I otherwise replace it. this index.theme links to the oxygen theme but I will not change that whole thing
<Snowhog> yofel: Maybe the virus 'got him'!
<BajK_> m maybe I can set a fallback trhingie
<surunveri> it used to work then suddenly stopped working im  guessing a sy stem update caused it
<yofel> Snowhog: let's hope not ^^
<yofel> surunveri: which release and which ppas do you use?
<Snowhog> surunveri: Not necessarily so. Some torrent sites are being blocked or taken down. What site are you trying to access?
<surunveri> the program doesnt work
<surunveri> not about sites
<surunveri> i dont know what ppas i use i just dont use linux it just is there and i try to do other stuff
<surunveri> and im fed up with all the trouble as u can see for i already spent 80 minutes on trying to fix this problem here on this channel and the solution was: it doesnt work, linux is shaite
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> merry christmas
<Snowhog> surunveri: Many, many, many other users would take issue with that statement.
<surunveri> yeah sure
<surunveri> so should i try to reinstall kubuntu for teh Nth time or
<surunveri> do you have any idea if there is an easy fix to ktorrent not working due to updates
<Snowhog> surunveri: we simply can't answer the question, as we don't know anything about your PC, the version of Kubuntu installed, the version of KDE, or...
<surunveri> i've kubuntu 10.04
<surunveri> i dont know about the version of teh KDE unless it has changed on it's own it's probably the same itw as upon installing 10.04
<yofel> surunveri: what happens when you start ktorrent, does anything happen?
<surunveri> since we tried to fix this problem earlier i dont have ktorrent currently
<surunveri> but here's what happened
<surunveri> the day before yesterday ktorrent was working
<surunveri> at somepoint, when i tried to start it, it didnt work anymore
<surunveri> it opened the basic window with the torrents and such
<surunveri> and then closed
<surunveri> and a popup came up saying
<surunveri> "drkonirc" is not writable and on the lower side of teh wwindow there reads something PID number and such details, and in brackets (segmentation fault)
<surunveri> alright so I looked up this file and changed permissiosn to writable
<surunveri> after that the same window comes up
<surunveri> but it no longer says drkonirc is not writable, isntead it just says it happens for unknown reason
<surunveri> and same segmentation fault at the bottom, again it briefly opens and then closes, ktorrent that is
<surunveri> then i come here asking about what may have caused this
<surunveri> since i've not done any modifications to the system other than applying automatic system updates
<surunveri> i had trouble seeing how this could suddenly be
<surunveri> so the first things that were suggested as fixes were something like
<surunveri> commandlien command for "purge" packet ktorrent and then install
<surunveri> and other commands like that. remove. reinstall. install. in anycase
<surunveri> in the process the error was
<surunveri> a list of packages that could not be installed, or that were to be installed
<surunveri> about 15-25 items in the list i cant remember
<surunveri> but it also seems to have removed ktorrent
<surunveri> so after brief discussion this guy says i should probably update to 10.10 kubuntu, and that it's not recommendable unless i can backup system data
<surunveri> and that i have 'old files' and theyre not comaptible with new files
<surunveri> so from that i concluded
<surunveri> teh system update gave me like library files that are intended for some newer version of kubuntu, while i actually still haev an older kubuntu
<surunveri> and therefor they dont work
<surunveri> and the original sin was to naively apply teh system updates
<surunveri> so got any idea?
<surunveri> i wouldnt want to go through anything enormous like reinstalling a newer OS because if I've to do that, i might just as well be sensible and fetch a copy of XP since the experience of using kubuntu
<xriva> perhaps #kubuntu is a bad place to be asking this, but does anyone have a suggestion regarding the path I should take to get started in the linux community?  I am considering the following:  A) Ubuntu running gnome  B) Kubuntu  C) PC-BSD
<yofel> surunveri: ok, can you please open a Konsole and pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy ktorrent' and 'apt-cache policy kdelibs5' please?
<yofel> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<surunveri> ok
<surunveri> http://pastebin.com/1wZ38UQT
<yofel> ok, you're using the kubuntu updates PPA which is good, but also a custom ktorrent package from another ppa
<surunveri> i've no idea about that
<surunveri> i installed it from a kubuntu image, ktorrent came with it
<surunveri> yesterday when trying to fix this, i believe someone gave me a command which i pasted into terminal
<surunveri> that applied the ppa or whatever it is
<surunveri> http://pastebin.com/e1nb8tm0
<Snowhog> surunveri: I'd be suggesting commenting out the custom repository entry. Run sudo apt-get update afterwards and then install ktorrent from the standard repos.
<yofel> right, that should at least make it installable again
<surunveri> so what's the custom repository entry coz i've no idea hw this works
<dasKreech> bigbrovar: ping
<surunveri> if i do egt it working
<surunveri> should i not apply system updates in the future to avoid unecessary trouble?
<Snowhog> surunveri: With standard repositories, running system updates to installed packages is almost never a problem.
<yofel> surunveri: can you press alt+f2 and then run 'software-properties-kde' (not sure where that is in the lucid menu)
<surunveri> is there any reason to apply them?
<yofel> surunveri: er, 'kdesudo software-properties-kde'
<yofel> surunveri: usually yes, and if after disabling the ppa ktorrent is still broken please file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+filebug
<yofel> updates should never break something
<surunveri> really?
<surunveri> :P
<surunveri> what world do you live in
<yofel> surunveri: erm, I said *should*
<Snowhog> surunveri: The world of user experience. :)
<surunveri> so
<Snowhog> surunveri: Debian's package management system, which *buntu uses, is very, very good, and very stable.
<yofel> surunveri: do you have software sources open?
<surunveri> yeah
<yofel> surunveri: go to 'other software' and search for 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/linuxfreedomlucid ...' there
<surunveri> i removed it
<yofel> good, close software sources, go to konsole, run 'sudo apt-get update' and install ktorrent
<surunveri> ok..
<surunveri> it seems to work
<surunveri> thanks for the help
<yofel> see if ktorrent works now or if it still crashes
<surunveri> yea as soon asi t installss
<surunveri> it does work
<surunveri> so basicly
<surunveri> because i for some reason had a non-standard repository, which i dont think i've added myself
<surunveri> the system update didnt work properly
<surunveri> and the packages didnt update properly and it caused some inconsistency ?
<Snowhog> surunveri: Yes. package version inconsistancies. This can happen when non-standard repositories are used along with the official ones.
<yofel> well, that repository had a ktorrent version that was built with kubuntus backports ppa it seems, that will only installs if you add that repository too, but I'm not sure if you want that
<surunveri> i dont know what backports ppa means
<yofel> surunveri: don't worry about it, Snowhog is right
<Snowhog> surunveri: I'd suggest that you don't worry about it - for now.
<Snowhog> surunveri: Stick with the official repositories. Don't add repositories you don't know or understand. Install packages available from KPackageKit.
<surunveri> yeah maybe i'll try that
<Snowhog> surunveri: If I may ask, how long have you been using Kubuntu and/or Linux?
<surunveri> 6months
<surunveri> or so
<surunveri> why so?
<surunveri> during the time i've had to install kubuntu 4 or 5 times
<BajK_> hm -.- whenever i attach my monitor to my notebook, plasma crashes and cannot be restarted (always crashes on startup then) until the monitor is deactivated or specified a clone of the notebook screen
<surunveri> in comparison to 7 years of using XP i had to reinstall it once because i rebooted it from a switch  while a service pack installation was in progress
<Snowhog> surunveri: Just curious as to how much user experience you have gained. Nothing more. Six months is a reasonable time frame, so you have likely learned a fair amount thus far.
<surunveri> yea except
<surunveri> i dont use linux u know?
<surunveri> i use other stuff
<surunveri> it just gets in the way
<FloodBotK2> surunveri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surunveri> i dont even do much with computer right now
<surunveri> play a java webstart game, go it's a board game. go to 4 different online chat places like facebook and similiar, download stuff with ktorrent to watch
<surunveri> and use irc sometimes that's basicly it
<Snowhog> surunveri: "i don't use linux" "it just gets in the way" - Huh? Why then, did you install it?
<surunveri> my HD died
<surunveri> i didnt have winxp
<Snowhog> surunveri: Good reason. ;)
<surunveri> although i actually thought
<surunveri> linux might be good but
<surunveri> well it isnt
<surunveri> .D
<surunveri> maybe more secure
<surunveri> i dont know if it's secure but havnt hand any trouble at leaset
<Snowhog> surunveri: I tell all *new* users to Linux who come from a Windows world, "Linux is not Windows." Linux is a very solid 'alternative' to Windows and Mac for that. But it isn't everyones 'cup of tea.'
<surunveri> yea
<surunveri> the main problem i suppose is that everything is aimed at windows
<surunveri> so software availability is reduced on linux
<surunveri> though there's wine but out of the 2 programs i've thought of running with wine neither worked
<Snowhog> surunveri: I use Windows Vista at work (no choice there) and Linux at home. I very much like Linux Kubuntu.
<surunveri> yea vista is terrible i agree with that
<xriva> snowhog, i am a win7 user, thinking about migrating over
<xriva> can I run flash on kubuntu?
<Snowhog> surunveri: Okay. So we got you going again with Ktorrent. As long as you have Kubuntu, if you run into any other issues, or have questions, you know where we are.
<Snowhog> xriva: Yes.
<surunveri> yea sorry for complaining
<surunveri> while also asking for help but
<surunveri> well.. it gets annoying over time to run into problems every now and then
<Snowhog> surunveri: Frustration is understandable. We've all experienced it.
<Snowhog> surunveri: prolems every now and then? You run Windows. That statement is non-sensical! :)
<surunveri> i dunno
<Snowhog> xriva: If you haven't already, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<surunveri> i never had any serious trouble with windows
<Snowhog> surunveri: Never had a BSOD?
<surunveri> although it did require a bit of tweaking
<surunveri> on the sysetm i had before
<surunveri> hd died
<surunveri> i had only 1 problem
<surunveri> if a program crashed the screen sometimes didnt reset but i had a fix for that
<BajK_> what do I need for the webcam to function?
<surunveri> didnt happen often but sometimes. bluescreen? I dont remember having one
<xriva> snowhog: I am trying to decide which OS I want to try first via a live cd......i've never used unix other than a semester with bash shell and a few minutes spent on a KDE machine about 6 years ago
<xriva> i am thinking kubuntu
<xriva> but i'
<Snowhog> xriva: A good choice. What are your PCs specs?
<xriva> i've heard suggestions to try gnome, gentoo, and pc-bsd as well
<Snowhog> xriva: Kubuntu is a solid Linux distro.
<xriva> specs are no problem this is a core i7 860 with 4gb of ram
<Snowhog> xriva: Video card?
<xriva> nvidia 8600gts
<sfears> hello
<xriva> but, on second thought, I would most likely be installing on a permanent basis on an old dell machine
<Snowhog> xriva: I'd suggest downloading the Kubuntu Maverick Meerkat 10.10 LiveCD .iso and burning it. Try it out in the LiveCD environment. Test everything out.
<yofel> haven't used pc-bsd yet, gentoo is a bit complicated on the configuration side and updating takes a whlie since you need to compile everything locally - the repository only ships the source code, rather try arch linux. I used gnome for a while, and ubuntu is good, I just prefer KDE
<xriva> thanks guys for the tips
<xriva> I like KDE from my limited experience, and I am looking for something that can do youtube, office apps, and gimp
<Snowhog> xriva: Kubuntu will do those and more.
<xriva> great! i think i've made up my mind
<sfears> is anyone familiar with the compiz/emerald no widow border issue with ati cards?  my decorations disapeared and i'm stumped
<xriva> i read that pc-bsd is good for first timers, but then I learned that it doesnt support flash on firefox
<xriva> bummer
<yofel> xriva: note: kubuntu and ubuntu share the same software, so you can do all of that with both, just the desktop looks and works different
<Snowhog> xriva: Kubuntu. Try it. You'll like it. :)
<yofel> agreed
<xriva> and kubuntu seems to have a much larger support base.....and friendlier dudes like you guys
<sfears> agreed, try Kubutnu
<xriva> thanks a lot everyone
<Snowhog> xriva: smaller support base actually, but yes, IMHO, a much friendlier lot!
<xriva> larger by comparison to PC-BSD is what I meant, but i dont really know, just going by what I've seen around the web
<xriva> i could very well be wrong about that
<yofel> our support base is smaller than ubuntus, but if it's not a question related to a KDE app or a question about the system itself they'll help you too in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners
<Snowhog> xriva: In the *buntu world, Ubuntu (Gnome) is the Big Brother. Kubuntu is the 'little brother' and doesn't get as much attention by the parent (Canonical). That said, though, Kubuntu is one tough ombre.
<sfears> is there a way to remove things from the boot that hang, before the kubuntu splash even hits the screen at a step after "loding init-scripts bottom" it hangs for about 15 seconds and then finally switches over to the kubuntu splash and login.  Any ideas how to remove the step from boot?
<xriva> it is my understanding that gnome is a window manager for ubuntu, whereas kubuntu is KDE running on a version of ubuntu optimized for KDE.....is taht correct?
<Snowhog> xriva: Yes.
<yofel> meh, sfears is gone, bootchart can show what makes the boot hang
<Snowhog> yofel: Likely a polling of a USB device that might have been connected, but isn't now.
<yofel> sfears: install 'bootchart' - reboot - and check the graphic in /var/log/bootchart what takes longest in your boot process
<xriva> my plan is to take an old DELL box I have sitting around (P4 hyperthreader with 2GB ram...integrated video and sound) and install an alternative OS on it so I can get some experience with a linux based environment
<xriva> im hoping to install something that will be as painless as possible to get started with
<Snowhog> xriva: Both Ubuntu and Kubuntu (and for that, all the other *buntus) utilize the same kernel. What we see when we log in is the Desktop Environment being used - the DE. Ubuntu uses the Gnome Desktop, and Kubuntu uses the KDE Desktop.
<xriva> and also support the proprietary hardware that requires dell specific drivers when running windows
<Snowhog> xriva: The difference between the two is primarily in the development tools used to create the packages used.
<xriva> i guess the next step is to get myself a live cd and pop it in
<xriva> should I expect it to boot up right into a desktop environment? or should I prepare myself for a lot of fooling around? i think im gonna start with kubuntu
<xriva> thanks to everyone here for your patience with my newbitude
<Snowhog> xriva: Booting a LiveCD of Kubuntu Maverick Meerkat 10.10 should 'just work' on your rig.
<xriva> i'm grabbing a 32-bit iso of kubuntu 10.10 right now....I take it the install disk will double as a live cd?
<yofel> yes
<xriva> awesome
<xriva> and score! win7 can burn iso's without any special software
<Snowhog> xriva: When burning the .iso, use DAO (Disc at Once).
<xriva> will do
<Snowhog> xriva: That's a setting, not a program.
<xriva> hehe thanks
<xriva> i figured an iso would be disk at once by default
<Snowhog> xriva: I "try" not to assume what I take for granted.
<xriva> actually, one time I think i was using nero or something, burned an iso to disk in windows file system
<xriva> was NOT what i was expecting when I put it in the drive heheh
<Snowhog> xriva: Make sure that you verify the MD5SUM on the downloaded .iso before you burn. Save you a lot of grief.
<Snowhog> xriva: The LiveCD has an option on the initial menu to install. Don't do that. Select the option to try. That boots you into the Desktop. Check everything out. Video. Sound. Internet. If all works to your satisfaction, then you can plan to install from within the LiveCD environment. There is a link on the desktop to do so. But, you should prepare you HD beforehand using a partitioning utility. GParted LiveCD is what most use.
<xriva> great! thanks for the enlightenment
<Snowhog> What OS is on your PC at the moment?
<xriva> I have the machine sitting around getting dusty, i dont even remember if the HD has anything on it.....it was formerly win xp sp3
<xriva> but it may not even have an HD installed at the moment
<xriva> is having a HD plugged into mobo a requirement for booting off a live cd?
<Snowhog> xriva: In an old system, with an IDE controller, I think 'yes.'
<Snowhog> xriva: But don't quote me on that.
<neji49> Would anybody be interested in helping me out a little bit?
<zoneteeeeeeeee> hi
<zoneteeeeeeeee> Can someone help me with this?
<zoneteeeeeeeee> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<zoneteeeeeeeee> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<zoneteeeeeeeee> please?
<zoneteeeeeeeee> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<marion> Hey all does anyone know how to run sims 3 on linux
<darthanubis> how do I restart HAL?
<darthanubis> Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices.
<darthanubis> thx
<sfu> Hello all, since the last update my system is crashed. I have now a livecd to see what is going wrong. On that ubuntu-server I have boot partition it seems it was full. I delete here some older kernel  and tried to reinstall grub via chroot with no luck.I saw that grub files are missing. stage1 and menu.lst. When I boot I have a grub shell but Imnot able to boot a kernel.Can someone help?
<darthanubis> not at 3:27am est on xmas :(
<nathan> hello
<rork> hi
<Guest91827> can anyone help me with virtual box installation error
<Guest91827> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<Guest91827> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<Guest91827> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<Guest91827> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<Bodat> hi
<Bodat> merry Xmas 2 every1
<BloodyRain2k> hi, anyone knows when Peace-- would be probaly coming by here?
<speedvin> Hello!
<jason-in-colorad> hello room
<speedvin> jason-in-colorad: hi
<executor> dcc
<goomy> hi
<goomy> do you guys answer here questions about system ? or this is general chat  channel?
<yofel> no this is a support channel, idle chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<goomy> thanks
<goomy> i have a question, just did reinstallation of my 10.10 and wanted to see system in different language
<goomy> switched it to different language and back to english but.. half of the
<goomy> thigs are still in second language
<goomy> is there a way to roll this back to english ?(default)
<freinhard> goomy: already tried to log out and log in?
<goomy> yes did that million times , what i've done i change locale to polish from english
<goomy> and back
<goomy> then i uninstalled polish totally from languages
<goomy> switched english uk to default system
<goomy> even installed english us
<goomy> but still locales are mixed up
<iconmefisto> goomy: look in ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals and see what the locale settings are there
<iconmefisto> cd
<goomy> [Locale]
<goomy> Country=gb
<goomy> DateFormat=%A %d %B %Y
<goomy> Language=en_GB:en_US
<FloodBotK2> goomy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goomy> locale seems to be ok , locale -a returns only english but still half of the apps etc are in polish...
<iconmefisto> goomy: are kde apps in the right language?
<goomy> in the launchers for example system settings are in polish
<goomy> and its mixed up
<goomy> in system settings: i have for example Workspace Appearance and behaviour : under all icons with polish text
<goomy> be right back need to check something
<iconmefisto> goomy: try running this: kbuildsycoca --noincremental  (and then maybe log out/in again)
<goomy> re
<fire`lala> hey
<goomy> o/
<fire`lala> I'm using rekonq from the natty repository and the default encoding is iso-8859-1 which obviously leads to problem with many web pages
<fire`lala> does anybody know how to change the default encoding used by rekonq?
<iconmefisto> fire`lala: it's in the menu "encoding"
<iconmefisto> fire`lala: "set encoding"
<fire`lala> yes, but that does only change the encoding for the actual page and not the default?
<fire`lala> at least there's no "set default encoding" or anything similar there
<iconmefisto> fire`lala: choose which you want, then tick "default" in the same submenu
<fire`lala> huh?
<fire`lala> that just reverts back to the default, which is iso-8859-1
<goomy_> k i fixed my problem, install -f    /   locale-gen and all back to normal
<goomy_> thanks
<BajK> hm weird, plymouth is no longer working on my notebook
<BajK> it's just a blank screen, then a few console messages appear and then the log in screen appears
<BajK> lol okay now plymouth is displayed again?! o.O weird
<BluesKaj> BajK, don't worry about it , as long as you can log in. I've seen that a few times after kernel upgrades etc .
<BajK> hm.. :(
<BluesKaj> don't gt hung up on it , plymouth is flaky windowdressing
<BajK> I want a consistent look on my notebook, sort of Mac-Like. I did a Grub kubuntu theme (the blue color background (grub because there is windows as well)), a kubuntu plymouth theme, kubuntu kdm theme and kubuntu kde splash, so there is a consistent look after the acer splash disappeared till the desktop appears
<BajK> but plymouth does what it wants do. I don'T care about error messages or stuff. I just want to have anice look. and thats it
<BajK> and on shutdown theres [drm:atom_op_jump] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing CB9E error messages all over the place
<BajK> maybe plymouth doesn't get working with the intel graphics since i disabled the ati one
<BajK> hm okay, *remember* just don't REstart the notebook and all is fine :D
<frecko> Hi!
<BluesKaj> !hi | frecko
<BluesKaj> ok , guess ubottu is asleep
<frecko> anyone familiar with Audex?
<Roey> hola all
<Roey> Riddell:  hello
<BajK> hmm :(
<BajK> plymouth is so unreliable
<BajK> switching virtual terminals crashes the system competele.y
<rtdos> what is a good c++ ide for kubuntu/kde ?
<darthanubis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261187
<ubottu> KDE bug 261187 in general "Akonadi shows error "The protocol version of the Akonadi server is incompatible Make sure you have a compatible version installed"" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<rtdos> i'm using codeblocks to compile a c++ program in my home directory and i'm getting a permission denied error, can anyone help?
<yofel> rtdos: Kdevelop and Qtcreator
<yofel> codeblocks is a bit easier for plain c++ though
<rtdos> yofel, thank you.
<yofel> rtdos: what's the exact error?
<rtdos> hold on i'll copy and paste.
<rtdos> sh: /home/jeff/Workspace/hello_world: Permission denied
<yofel> rtdos: can you open a Konsole and print what 'ls -l /home/jeff/Workspace/hello_world' says?
<rtdos> Process returned 126 (0x7E)
<fujioka> Anyone know of a guide for speeding up KDE on Kubuntu?
<rtdos> -rw-rw-rw- 1 jeff jeff 139 2010-12-25 10:18 /home/jeff/Workspace/hello_world
<yofel> rtdos: that's the executable that was generated? if yes, that need a chmod +x hello_world to work
<rtdos> so codeblocks won't execute it automatically?
<rtdos> or set the permissions it needs to compile and run the application?
<yofel> more like it made a mistake when generating the executable, it generated it without executable permissions and then tried to execute it
<hellojones> how can I check if my dvb cards driver is loaded?
<nerdy_kid> anyone try 4.6rc1 out?
<yofel> nerdy_kid: yes
<rtdos> yofel, is there a way to change it so that it sets permissions automatically?
<nerdy_kid> yofel: how is it going?  any show stoppers/highly irritating bugs?
<yofel> rtdos: probably, but I'm don't use codeblocks myself so I don't know where
<yofel> odd that it doesn't do that by default though (bug?)
<rtdos> could it be the directory itself?
<rtdos> nevermind i just answered my own question.
<yofel> nerdy_kid: rc1 is loosing my gtk style settings on logout here which is a bit annoying, otherwise it works mostly fine
<nerdy_kid> yofel: cool, 4.5 looses (unless I hard set it in gtkrc) my gtk theme anyway, so I guess its upgrade time for me :)
<rtdos> doh!
<nerdy_kid> yofel: did they implement smooth scrolling in dolphin yet?
 * BluesKaj goes with the QtCurve settings ... fewer probs with font setup for nondefault apps etc on a large monitor / tv
<BluesKaj> except chromium toolbar , it doesn't integrate with kde at all so the fonts are unconfigurable and are too small to read
<BluesKaj> <---stuck with FF which is becoming bloated and slow IMO
<BluesKaj> rekonq isn't the answer either , almost as clunky to set uip as konqueror used to be
<nerdy_kid> BluesKaj: try oxygen-gtk IT IS AMAZING
<nerdy_kid> integrates everything (exept mozilla apps due to their gtk hacks) perfectly
<BluesKaj> nerdy_kid, if Iwanted gtk I'd be running gnome :)
<nerdy_kid> BluesKaj: no oxygen-gtk is the oxygen theme for gtk apps.  thus everything looks the same
<BluesKaj> nerdy_kid, fine but kde qtcurve is fine for my needs , my only problem is chromium fonts on a 42" scrn
<BluesKaj> chromium bookmarks toolbar to ne exact
<BluesKaj> to be
<BajK> what's the kde desktop sharing program? I have krfb for sharing the desktop but how do I access them? I remember KDE having a VNC viewer? No longer?
<nerdy_kid> BajK: krdc
<BajK> got it
<BajK> thx
<nerdy_kid> np :)
<sourcemaker> I have a problem with gpg and kmail... when I try to sign a mail... I receive the error message: wrong passhrase... but there is no dialog to enter the passhrase?
<sourcemaker> kde 4.6 rc1
<BluesKaj> sourcemaker, you need to set the passphrase in the kmail acct settings and be sure to click apply
<sourcemaker> BluesKaj: the same problem occures in kmymoney...
<sourcemaker> it's a gpg related problem I think
<sourcemaker> befor I have installed to update... there was a input dialog to enter the key...
<BluesKaj> I haven't used kmail in a while ...gpg in kmail?
<sourcemaker> yes...
<sourcemaker> it's well integrated to kde
<BluesKaj> kmail is kde
<BluesKaj> never knew kde was linked to gpg in kmail
<BluesKaj> at least I didn't suspect
<BajK> Sometimes I believe the network manager programmers are just plain stupid
<BajK> or don't use their own cration
<fabio> “!list”
<whilo> hey
<whilo> can somebody help me and point out why building ktorrent trunk in my ppa does not resolve the dependeny to libktorrent in that ppa?
<whilo> https://launchpad.net/~christian-weilbach/+archive/magneticlove/+build/2112385
<abusski> banklogin
<web> hi
<web> which are responsible for the packages QtCurve
<web> My computer hangs when I start a gtk application
<giovanni> ciao ciao
<manuela> hi everyone...after upgrading the kubuntu release, I don't have the network manager tray icon anymore...how do I put it back?
<ubuntu> ello
<ubuntu> ?
<Tm_T> K'day
<ubuntu> testin k-s)
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> for some reason the computer is now running very slow and when opening system monitor it says CPU 100% at the bottom although the processes combined CPU% are not close to 100, but it works faster than what it would if it was completely in use but still very slowly
<surunveri> also in the processes list there's an item called apache2 owned by root
<surunveri> and 8-10 other apache2 owned by www.data- something
<surunveri> any ideas?
<surunveri> i removed the apache things but it's still slow, i tired rebooting some time ago too
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> i think this appeared yesterday aftering changing to official ppa and doing sudo update
<surunveri> but i didnt really do anything that would've required lots of system resources so i cant confirm D:
<surunveri> and even now im tryin to play this browser billiard game, which isnt important and i dont really care about that, but it shows clearly how everything now is slow. :D
<surunveri> gaaah.....
<surunveri> no one ?
<surunveri> ...and yes it used to run better so it's not that i didnt notice it earlier. Just cant pinpoint the exact moment when this change occurred :D
<surunveri> =/
<surunveri> go linux
<yofel> hm..
<yofel> surunveri: what does top report as system load and in the 3rd line? (Cpu)
<surunveri> top process? 13%
<yofel> surunveri: no, run 'top' in Konsole
<surunveri> ok
<surunveri> which one here is cpu load?
<surunveri> is it these two us and sy?
<yofel> you should have 'load average: ...' and paste the complete cpu line
<surunveri> niin ei kannattais alkaa
<surunveri> oho sorry
<surunveri> the copy didnt work and it jsut gave whatever was on clipboard
<surunveri> load average: 1.14, 1.19, 1.40
<surunveri> idk what that means though
<surunveri> load average: 1.14, 1.19, 1.40
<surunveri> load average: 1.14, 1.19, 1.40
<surunveri> sry
<yofel> well, that looks right
<surunveri> this top keeps refreshing so
<yofel> surunveri: press q and copy then
<surunveri> Mem:   1026460k total,   800960k used,   225500k free,    37196k buffers
<surunveri> i've a browser java-applet, 2 irssi and system monitor running
<surunveri> seems a lot of memory usage?
<yofel> surunveri: what's the swap line?
<surunveri> Swap:   999416k total,    21684k used,   977732k free,   330180k cached
<surunveri> anyway
<yofel> nah, you've got 330M used as system cache, so your mem usage is below 500
<surunveri> isnt that a lot though?
<surunveri> idk or maybe kubuntu uses a lot
<surunveri> :D
<yofel> well, it does a bit
<yofel> surunveri: since your system seems fine, what's your graphics card? do you have compositing enabled?
<surunveri> i dont remember disabling it
<surunveri> what does compositing mean?
<surunveri> this was running fine 2 days ago
<surunveri> just sayin.. it's an old computer though radeon9600
<surunveri> anyway
<surunveri> in system monitor at bottom
<surunveri> it says CPU 100%
<surunveri> and sometimes falls temporarily to other values
<yofel> which system monitor?
<surunveri> the one u get from startmenu, applications, system, and that says "system monitor"
<surunveri> isi t normal to have 137 processe?
<nerdy_kid> surunveri: yup
<yofel> yes, I've got 223 here
<nerdy_kid> 234 here
<yofel> surunveri: and that sysmon says CPU: 100% below the graph?
<surunveri> in the footer section of teh window
<surunveri> in the 'system load' part where the graph is
<surunveri> it fluctuates steadily between 20, and other values
<surunveri> well idk..
<yofel> hm... but then top should show a process actually using that :S
<surunveri> yeah there isnt one
<surunveri> but this still runs slowly. Idk if it says 200% if it runs fine :-D
<surunveri> oh well..... it's tiresome
<surunveri> :D
<nerdy_kid> yofel doesn't i/o wait raise the CPU level?  (without raising a particular process's cpu usage)
<yofel> hm, indeed, maybe try 'iotop -o' to see if something's running
<surunveri> anyway im gonna reboot again brb
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> so what was the command?
<surunveri> anyone still here?
<noob_> hi, in need to bridge my usb modem to a mini wifi hotspot asuswl330ge, under windows it was simply, are there something lik as ifconfig bridge eth0 wlan0?
<sourcemaker> I have a problem with gnupg...
<sourcemaker> it does not work in kde 4.6rc1... is there a update problem?
<sourcemaker> => wring passphrase... but no input dialog present
<sourcemaker> => wrong passphrase
<bochito> happy xmas ^ merry new year >P
<surunveri> hi.. suddenly the computer started to work really slowly any idea what might've caused that? any recent update that might malfuncitoN?
<surunveri> the only serious change into the system i've done recently was a change into an official ppa and then aptitude update but that's not much
<surunveri> ahh.... i wish i could get windows back.. :D too many ggray hairs
#kubuntu 2010-12-26
<surunveri> any ideas what kubuntu-related or kubuntu-update-related  might suddenly cause extra load for the computer
<surunveri> ?
<kaddi> Hi, I keep getting these errors with kubuntu: http://pastebin.com/DjjsrZVb and during those the system will temporarily freeze. Is there soemthing I can do to fix this? I ran fsck a couple of times already but it doesnt seem to be helping
<Lykanthrop> hi there
<Lykanthrop> somebody can help me with a sound problem under kubuntu 10.10 maverick?
<bajk-tragbar> hm
<bajk-tragbar> any ideas what causes gthose constant wifi drops?
<bajk-tragbar> I can connect to the Wifi network and ikt works fine
<bajk-tragbar> but after a short time, i recognize icq being disconnected and no response to browser webpages
<bajk-tragbar> but network manager still states it being ocnnected
<bajk-tragbar> neither the signal strengh, nor the ip or something dropps or is forgotten but i just get no connection anymore
<bajk-tragbar> pinging the router doesnt work for example as well
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question:   I am trying to use the nm-applet with kubuntu 10.10 bit it lways says:  "an instance of nm-applet is already running",  when I try to start it...
<howlymowly> do I first have to close the knetworkmanager applet?  and if so.. how do i do that? i think its a plasma-widgte..  I disabled it in the systray..  but still no effect
<Daskreech> killall nm-applet ?
<howlymowly> Daskreech: that has no effect....
<howlymowly> "no process found" :)
<Daskreech> Right click the network applet -> remove this applet ?
<howlymowly> Daskreech: already done,  no effect...
<Daskreech> ps aux | grep nm ?
<howlymowly> I also search in system activities but there is nothing like knetworkmanager or nm-applet running in there...
<howlymowly> hmm.. Daskreechnow with your command there is something...  hold on
<howlymowly> Daskreech: http://www.pasteall.org/17814
<Daskreech> you can kill that process id but methinks you'll drop from the net
<howlymowly> hmm...  kk.. let me ty
<bajk-tragbar> lol, now tethering my wlan via cellphone..
<howlymowly> hmm... Daskreech  dhclient gets immediatly restartet
<bajk-tragbar> since otherwise the connection drops permanenty
<bajk-tragbar> any ideas why wlan stops workign after a few seconds of connection?
<howlymowly> Daskreech: solved it:   system-settings  -> startup and shutdown -> service manager
<howlymowly> ther you disable "network manager user settings"
<howlymowly> :)  just in case another one has the same question
<harolddong> with 4.6 rc i'm an error saying that "akonadi server is too old".  Does this mean it still needs to be updated for the rc or is something else going on?
<Lykanthrop> anyone has an idea for my problem, described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1652696 ?
<royale1223> Hi
<FloridaGuy> whats the best file system for a live usb stick
<rtdos> @floridaguy, dolphin.
<rtdos> are there any basic interpreters for linux command line?
<abusski> i want a software and it password breKING WESTERN UNION ACCOUNTs
<rtdos> how do i permanently disable fast user switching?
<weslin> hello
<weslin> is anybody there?
<Thrik_> ran last night's security update for 10.04. After reboot, i'm not getting sound in flightgear or via the browser (youtube). amarok and startup audio works fine. i read online but none of the solutions work for my problem. this is the output in flightgearhttp://pastebin.ca/2029469
<Thrik_> ran last night's security update for 10.04. After reboot, i'm not getting sound in flightgear or via the browser (youtube). amarok and startup audio works fine. i read online but none of the solutions work for my problem. this is the output in flightgear http://pastebin.ca/2029469
<pingusman> How can have the wallpapers of compiz in KDE without kill the plasma-desktop ?
<Torch> pingusman: you can have any wallpaper you like in plasma desktop, from compiz or anywhere else
<Torch> pingusman: just right click the desktop, pick desktop settings and set the wallpaper in the dialog.
<pingusman> Torch: I want different wallpaper on each side of compiz cube
<Torch> pingusman: i can't really follow you... do you perhaps mean you want different wallpapers on each virtual desktop?
<pingusman> How can disable the color option in the Desktop Settings or how can make it transparent ?
<Yandzee> hi there
<Yandzee> people, tell me please name of gtk theme for kde
<yofel> the default gtk theme used by ubuntu should be QtCurve
<yofel> *used by Kubuntu
<Yandzee> i want a normal theme gtk+ for kde (to see gtk+ apps)
<Yandzee> i found it!
<Yandzee> how to install theme?
<Yandzee> how to install oxygen-gtk-1.0.0 theme?
<rork> Yandzee: you can set the theme in System Settings > Appearance > GTK+ Appearance
<voicu> this is stupid, where did the advanced settings tab go in system settings?
<Yandzee> i know. how to add theme in that list?
<rork> voicu: which kubuntu version?
<voicu> 10.10
<voicu> i think some of the settings that were in the advanced tab are now in the main window but not all of them
<rork> voicu: I thought General and Advanced were merged there
<voicu> rork: ye, but some are missing
<rork> voicu: what are you looking for then?
<voicu> the grub editor
<rork> Yandzee: in that menu there's a button "Change search paths" did you copy the theme in any of the paths listed there?
<Yandzee> i'm trying now
<Yandzee> CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.   Please set CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to a valid compiler path or name.
<Yandzee> how to fix this?
<rork> voicu: I don't have a grub editor in 10.04's advanced system settings
<voicu> Yandzee: apt-get install build-essential
<Torch> Yandzee: you need a working c++ compiler.
<Yandzee> gcc is installed
<Torch> Yandzee: g++ apparently is not
<voicu> rork: hmm ok, maybe i need to install a package ?
<Torch> voicu: the grub editor module is not part of the KDE SC, so when it's gone this has nothing to do with the systemsettings reorganisation
<voicu> Torch: aha, do you know the package for the grub editor?
<Torch> voicu: no, sorry.
<voicu> ok, i'll look some more then
<rork> voicu: startupmanager seems to give you some basic options: set the default OS, and change the resolution
<voicu> rork: ye it's good, thanks :)
<rork> you're welcome
<speedvin> Hello!
<merch> люди
<merch> какой клиент под аську посоветуете?
<volodya> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pingusman> How can have the wallpapers of compiz in KDE without kill the plasma-desktop ?
<wootz> hey guys
<miniBill> I cannot play an audio CD
<wootz> care to elaborate there miniBill?
<miniBill> I tried various methods
<miniBill> play with amarok from the menu of removable devices
<miniBill> drag 'n drop of .wav files from cd directory to amarok
<miniBill> pressing play in dolphin
<miniBill> none worked
<miniBill> audio works fine, though
<wootz> do other cds work?
<miniBill> no
<miniBill> but dolphin shows the correct number of tracks, as .wav
<wootz> you tried rythembox aswell?
<miniBill> I've never used rythmbox, how to play cd from it?
<wootz> sorry gotta run. just run rythembox with the cd in it should recognize it.
<miniBill> it doesnt :(
 * miniBill solved with rythmbox
<Guschti> Hallo
<kifeur> hi
<kifeur> I've installed kubuntu on this pc. how do I install skype?
<gnomefreak> kifeur: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<kifeur> thanks a lot @ gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> np
 * gnomefreak likes easy questions :)
<chonlatee> my kubuntu crash when i open kmess and kopete
<Guschti> Grr
<kifeur> hi
<kifeur> I've installed kubuntu and vlc
<kifeur> but I'm not able to play a dvd. some codecs seems to be missing
<kifeur> how can I install all the main video codecs
<kifeur> ?
<Guest18014> kifeur: you need to install libdvdcss package to run encrypted dvds
<kifeur> thanks
<Guest18014>  sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<Guest18014>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Guest18014> then it should work
<kifeur> thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<alpha-aquilae> hi everybody. I want to make some modifications (in the source code) in a desktop widget. how can i do this?
<whilo> hey, i have a problem with lp.
<whilo> the ktorrent build here: https://launchpad.net/~christian-weilbach/+archive/magneticlove/+packages says that it can't resolve the dependency to libktorrent although the strings of version match?
<whilo> i have had a higher misconcepted version string before, but have deleted the files and retried building since yesterday
<whilo> am i right here?
<yofel> whilo: let me look
<sourcemaker> The use of GnuPG Agent is enabled in GnuPG's configuration file... However, the agent does not seem to be running. What wrong?
<yofel> whilo: ktorrent should build depend on 'libktorrent-dev (>= 1.1~beta0~)' - not >= 1.1~beta0
<yofel> since your libktorrent is << 1.1~beta0
<yofel> adding the ~ should make it work
<yofel> whilo: a better place to ask this would be #ubuntu-packaging though
<BluesKaj> whilo, maybe you could just use the default ktorrent from the package manager , sometimes "builds" aren't worth the troubles that come with dev apps
<BluesKaj> personally I prefer deluge
<rtdos> how do i permanently disable fast user switching?
<whilo> BluesKaj: well in this case i need this upstream version for my own package
<whilo> ktorrent 4.1beta1 will likely be released soon
<BluesKaj> whilo,you could ask in #ktorrent
<yofel> since this is purely packaging related asking in #ktorrent probably won't help though
<whilo> ok rebuilding now, thanks for the help guys!
<BluesKaj> interesting that some ppl feel they need the devel/upstream versions , unless they are developers themselves . I"m using a dev build of mplayer , but the resulting app wasn't worth all the trouble of building the app from tar and make and make install plus acouple of warnings about libs that were missing
<whilo> build worked, thx!
<ubuntu_> kjf
<kgbra> hi. I'd like to know if I can install kde with my ubuntu ?
<kgbra> I already tried it but I always had sound problems
<kgbra> In the new 10.10 version*
<kgbra> I didnt have any sound
<rtdos> how do i replace OpenJava with SunJava?
<rtdos> OpenJava does not work on certain sites. :-(
<kgbra> certains sites ?
<rtdos> www.pogo.com for example.
<rtdos> it just hangs when loading a java applet.
<kgbra> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/java read it if you understand 'la langue de Molière"
<BluesKaj> kgbra, if you have sound probs , make sure you have the (k)ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, that will take care of java and flash and plugins for browsers etc
<BajK_> Where's the policykit configuration tool in systemsettings? o.O
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: I didn't think kubunu-restricted-extras installed java anymore
<BajK_> I want to enable me installing packages without having to enter my password but entering "Policies" (Berechtigungen, German) in the search box renders all icons grey but the term is recognized (in the dropdown list)
<BluesKaj> kgbra, also open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure all the boxes at the bottom are unmuted using the M key , and the arrow keys to navigate and ctrl the volume
<BluesKaj> unmuted=00
<mats> My Kontact is broken in Lucid after updating. It needs libkontactinterface.so.4, but I can't install the libkontactinterface4 package. Help! What repositories should I use?
<mats> I can't find libkontactinterface4 anywhere; Kubuntu PPA, backports, ...
<janik> hi @ all
<mats> I tried downgrading Kontact to two different older versions, but they all need libkontactinterface.so.4.
<mats> There is a bug report that says to manually install the libkontactinterface4 package, but that does not work if it is not available.
<mats> Is there another package I should use instead?
<BluesKaj> mats, did you update from 9.10 ?
<mats> I use lucid + backports.
<janik> mats: seems you have the same trouble as me with kontact crash, don't you?
<mats> /usr/bin/kontact
<mats> /usr/bin/kontact: error while loading shared libraries: libkontactinterface.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<janik> KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.
<janik> The error was: Protocol version 27 found, expected at least 28
<janik> mats: okay, its a different one
<mats> I does not crash becay
<mats> because it does not start.
<janik> hmmm
<mats> I'm willing to use any combination of repositories and any reasonable recent KDE versio, but right now nothing is working.
<yofel> mats: that's odd, if you have the backports ppa enabled then you should have libkontactinterface4, as it *is* there
<yofel> (part of kdepimlibs)
<amelie> hi
<amelie> please help with several issues
<amelie> Hi I installed Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<BajK_> amelie: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<amelie> and I have several problems
<amelie> kubuntu
<BajK_> okay, those problems consist of...?
<amelie> 1. i install widgets that I don't see
<amelie> 2. i tried to use the combination key alt+control+backspace, doesn't work
<amelie> 3. i'm trying to play dvd's,
<mats> yofel: Can't find it there. Aptitude and online package search can't find it. It should be here, no: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/allpackages Trying to downgrade to 4.4.2 right now.
<BajK_> amelie: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is disabled in Ubuntu by default
<amelie> vlc mediaplayer doesn't work, dragonplayer doesn't work, gxine doesn't work
<BajK_> hold on, I'm going to tell you the wiki articles concerning DVD and killing X
<amelie> 4. desktop effects doesn't work either
<BluesKaj> amelie, explain what happens
<yofel> mats: wait, you meant official backports, no - it's not there, what's your kontact version?
<mats> Right now: 4.5.1
<BajK_> amelie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs DVD playback
<amelie> ok, my favorite players are gxine and vlc for specific reasons
<amelie> i have a segmentation fault error in gxine
<yofel> mats: I mean, what does 'apt-cache policy kontact' give you in a Konsole as Installed?
<yofel> I don't think we ever had kontact 4.5.1
<BluesKaj> amelie, install libdvdcss2 , kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mats> yofel: That gives 4.4.2 now actually.
<mats> Was trying to force everything back to there.
<yofel> well, it should work without libkontactinterface4 then now
<mats> The "about" boxen give 4.5.1.
<BluesKaj> amelie, gxine is a pita on kde , best to just use the defaulrt xine
<mats> yofel: It does not...
<yofel> mats: did you ever enable the kubuntu backports ppa?
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<yofel> that had 4.5.1 for lucid at one point
<mats> yofel: Probably...
<yofel> now it has 4.5.3, you can get libkontactinterface4 from there if you need it
<mats> Yofel: Is that the same as: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu ?
<amelie> Blueska; i'm installing the restricted extras, but can't find the libdvdcss2
<DarthFrog> !medibuntu | amelie
<ubottu> amelie: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<yofel> mats: no, that's the kubuntu updates ppa, which has 4.4.5 for lucid
<DarthFrog> amelie: it's in medibuntu.
<amelie> thanks darth
<BluesKaj> thanks DarthFrog , was about to suggest that
<amelie> thanks Blueskkaj for your help
<amelie> i'm fixing that...
<BluesKaj> amelie, you can thank us after everything is working :)
<amelie> :D
<BluesKaj> ok, time to go ..have a good holiday everyone !
<amelie> hello guys
<amelie> vlc it's seems to be working fine
<amelie> i removed gxine
<amelie> tried to install xine
<amelie> but, it says the package is missing or obsolete
<yofel> amelie: right, the 'xine' package is obsolete, what did you want to install?
<amelie> i want gxine
<amelie> for an specific reason
<amelie> my system volume it's lower in kubuntu
<amelie> and with gxine I can increase it for the movies
<amelie> more than vlc
<mats> yofel: Finally. I bet that will work: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu lucid main". Thank you so much! You have averted total Christmas disaster around here. Thanks!!
<yofel> mats: that should work when you add it yes
<amelie> but everytime i tried to install gxine, it has a segmentation fault error
<amelie> the same with kaffeine
<amelie> this didn't happened with earlier versions of kubuntu
<amelie> :)
<amelie> :(
<yofel> amelie: tried smplayer? mplayer allows you to set the volume multiplier yourself in the settings
<yofel> kaffeine works fine here, not sure why it would crash, you would have to get a backtrace of that
<amelie> i'm not a experienced user like you guys...
<amelie> there's a lot of things I don't have idea to do in linux.....
<yofel> amelie: don't you get a crash notification window when it crashes?
<amelie> in gxine it just says "fatal error: segmentation fault"
<yofel> and kaffeine?
<amelie> it opens a window "kde crash handler"
<fujioka> I upgraded to 4.6 and now my daisy applet doesn't work, which isn't a big deal but I can't remove the broken Daisy from my desktop, how can I do that?
<yofel> amelie: that can give you a backtrace, but try smplayer, maybe that works
<wqapol> When I newly newly installed Kubuntu there was a twitter widget thing which appeared on desktop. I closed it, but can't seem to enable it again. There is no widget named twitter. Any ideas how I can get back that twitter widget?
<amelie> thanks smplayer seems to be working fine
<yofel> wqapol: that's kdemicroblogging (kdeµblog)
<amelie> :D
<amelie> now, the other thing that worries me
<amelie> downloaded widgets are not shown on the desktop
<wqapol> yofel: There is no widget named kdemicroblogging too. How can I enable it?
<Arran> Test
<yofel> wqapol: it's called 'Microblogging' in my plasma widgets list
<fujioka> wqapol: Microblogging. It's a little blue notebook.
<yofel> !test | Arran
<ubottu> Arran: Failed!
<wqapol> Thanks yofel, its named Microblogging.
<wqapol> I remember, when newly installed, Microbloggin was showing only tweets from kde, even without any account configured. But now its asking for username pass. I just want to see the tweets of my VPS provider for any updates.
<rtdos> is there anything similar to M$ GPO in Kubuntu? I'd like to disable user switching.
<Funny> hey
<Funny> anybody there???
<yofel> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fujioka> rtdos: GPO?
<Funny> i didn` get ya ubottu....
<fujioka> Funny: ask your question.
<rtdos> group policy objects.
<fujioka> How can I kill a certain plasmoid that's broken? It won't let me just 'remove' it..
<Funny> hey anybody from india?
<Snowhog> Funny: This is not a 'chat' channel. It's a Kubuntu support channel. If you have a question about Kubuntu, please just ask it.
<Funny> Ok i am sorry,,
<raidy> Hello - I try to install Kubuntu Maverick on a RAID10; everything works well until the installer tries to install grub. Although I select the RAID array /dev/md0 in the installer, grub is installed to /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde - which fail miserably with an fatal error. What did do wrong? Any ideas?
<amelie> well guys, thank you very much for your hellp
<amelie> help
<amelie> have a nice day
<amelie> bye
<FloodBotK2> amelie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Funny> can anybody tell me a c compiler and interface for maverick??
<yofel> C compiler would be gcc, and if you mean an IDE with interface try KDevelop or codeblocks
<Arran_> Second test
<Arran_> Working. I'm leaving now.
<Funny> but yofel codeblocks or any other ide is not recognizing conio.h??
<yofel> Funny: what are you trying to do?
<Funny> trying to compile a c program
<yofel> sure, and what do you need conio.h for?
<Funny> for the getch() command
<Funny> i tried it in all of the ide`s i installed but i vain
<yofel> ah, you need to make sure conio.h is available, here's what I found, not sure which one you need: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547761/
<kifeur> hi
<kifeur> whats the package name of the ssh deamon server?
<kifeur> in kubuntu
<yofel> kifeur: openssh-server
<kifeur> thanks a lot
<thomas_> fnfhhfgn
<tsimpson> back at ya
<javier_> Hi. I was fixing some problems in my user in kubuntu but I cannot fix this one: I cannot get admin privileges, it says, my user is not in the sudoers file. How can I change it? (this is my personal laptop)
<yofel> javier_: you need to be in the admin group for sudo permissions
<javier_> yofel: yes... that's it. How to be back there?
<yofel> javier_: boot into recovery mode, go to root shell, 'adduser <your user name> admin'
<MrUnagi> I am running kubuntu in a vm and i am wondering how to i ssh into the vm from outside of the network, instead of trying to ssh into the host machine
<javier_> yofel: how to go to root shell? sudo su?
<speedvin> I need to go bye
<rtdos> how do i disable user switching in kubuntu?
<Tallken> hello! I need to understand why does my intel seem not to update screen portions on KDE with and without  QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster", but more noticeable with
<geyper> hi
<geyper> hi you there
<geyper> anybody can help my with the 'walwt subsystem'?
<Tallken> hello! I need to understand why does my intel seem not to update screen portions on KDE with and without  QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster", but more noticeable with
<Tallken> ups
<Tallken> sorry
<surunveri> Hi
<surunveri> could anyone help me with kubuntu suddenly working very slowly? :D
<rork> surunveri: you can open "System Monitor" and check if there's a process using a lot of recources. It might also be that it got slow after some event, for example an update.
<surunveri> yes
<surunveri> update was probably the event
<surunveri> well i had a non-official kubuntu repository or ppa whatever it is in use
<surunveri> after changing to the official one
<surunveri> everything got slow but
<surunveri> i didnt notice it at first because i wasnt doing aynthing that would require system resources
<surunveri> so that's only the only cause i can think of
<surunveri> i checked monitor but there isnt anything
<surunveri> how could there be a process using too many resources?
<surunveri> can kubuntu get malware or such?
<surunveri> :D
<Lycanthrop> hi there
<Lycanthrop> i have a probleme with kubuntu 10.10
<Lycanthrop> kde tells me about removed sound devices
<Lycanthrop> and lists my HDA NVidia sounddevice
<Lycanthrop> eventhough I didn't remove it
<Lycanthrop> and alsamixer still detects it
<Lycanthrop> but in the settings for phonon
<Lycanthrop> it isn't shown anymore, so I have no 5.1 sound (only stereo, since phonon doesn't recognise my correct sounddevice)
<Lycanthrop> anyone knows, how to handle this?
<Lycanthrop> i think I'm gonna die without my music
<surunveri> anyone?
<surunveri> is there a recent update that may affect performance coz the difference is pretty huge
<surunveri> it's amazing how much trouble this OS manages to cause
<surunveri> :D
<Lycanthrop> well
<Lycanthrop> I never had problems
<Lycanthrop> this time is the first time
<Lycanthrop> i have trouble with kubuntu
<Lycanthrop> 3 years without any problem
<Lycanthrop> than upgraded to 10.10 and my sound doesn't work correct anymore -.-
<Lycanthrop> then*
<surunveri> yea i've had kubuntu for 6 months and have had to reinstall it several times by now :D
<rork> surunveri: I don't know, I just have some questions that might help others to fix your problem: which repository/ppa did you use and do you use and which version of kubuntu do you use?
<surunveri> 10.04 kubuntu
<surunveri> ktorrent didnt work because i wasnt using corret ppa i dont remember what it was but it suddenly stopped working after some update
<surunveri> so i come to this channel, and people ask questions and such and they figure out i've incorrect ppa
<surunveri> so i change to the correct ppa and isntall ktorrent again and it works fine
<surunveri> later though i just notice now everything is reallly slow
<surunveri> so im assuming that after changing the ppa and updating it got something that affects performance
<Lycanthrop> kubuntu's kde isn't the fastest one ^^
<surunveri> yea
<surunveri> i've a slow computer that probably has a lot to do with it
<Lycanthrop> maybe
<surunveri> but still some applications went from perfectly usable into seriously annoying
<surunveri> due to the difference in performance
<surunveri> a change that's clearly observable :D
<Lycanthrop> was your kubuntu slow all the time, or was it faster before you updated it?
<surunveri> as i already tried to say it was faster before the update
<rork> There's no such update in the standard kubuntu 10.04 repositories that I'm aware of, it might be in the ppa you're using though
<surunveri> i think the ppa is teh standard
<surunveri> it was given by people on this channel
<surunveri> so is the only solution now to
<surunveri> install kubuntu for the Nth time
<surunveri> and then be reasonable and not apply any system updates?
<surunveri> :D
<rork> You may want to see if there is a problem in the ppa's and wether it's fixed in the next update. Many updates are security updates so not updating is a bad idea, maybe just don't use ppa's or only the stable ones.
<surunveri> so you're saying that
<surunveri> kubuntu isnt safe because you need the security updates?
<amichair> I copied a large directory over smb to an ntfs partition, but the file timestamps are all set to the copying time. How do I preserve the original creation/modification times?
<surunveri> i dont even know what ppa means actually i think it's like a source of system uppdates?
<Dragnslcr> amichair- if you do it from a shell, cp -a should work
<Snowhog> surunveri: ppa=personal package archive
<amichair> Dragnslcr: it's impossible to do over smb (network share copying)?
<surunveri> hi snowhow
<surunveri> surprise
<surunveri> :---------------D
<FloodBotK2> surunveri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surunveri> i get so much trouble with kubuntu it looks like im trying to proove it's not good :D
<Dragnslcr> amichair- you're doing it through smbclient?
<rork> surunveri: yes, but that's the same for any other OS. At least it's relatively safe because there are security updates ;).
<surunveri> except it isnt
<surunveri> :D
<amichair> Dragnslcr: I just copied it over using dolphin, the source being and smb share, and the target an internal ntfs partition
<surunveri> i had xp before using kubuntu and i was only forced to change because my harddrive died and tbh
<Snowhog> surunveri: If you start 'fresh' - a formated HD; both root and /home partitions - and install Kubuntu and stick with the 'official' repositories it comes with, you won't have the issues you seem to be having. It's when you start adding ppas and/or downloading applications directly - not using KPackagekit (or Synaptic if you install it) - that issues can occur.
<surunveri> i didnt have ever any security problems or viruses or performance problems
<surunveri> i didnt add teh ppas myself
<surunveri> though i did get maybe 6 security fixes for xp total
<Dragnslcr> amichair- if you have the Samba share mounted, try cp -a and see if it works. I'm not certain if it will or not
<surunveri> which were selected from the blur of useless updates
<Snowhog> surunveri: IF the ppas were part of the installation you did, then the .iso you got/burned isn't "official"
<surunveri> i dont know i think i got it from a seemigly official source
<amichair> Dragnslcr: ok, and since it's a huge directory, is there a way to only copy/update the attributes to the new files rather than copy all of the content from scratch?
<surunveri> but tbh i cant think of a single reason why i would prefer this OS
<Dragnslcr> amichair- not that I can think of, short of maybe some bash wizardry
<amichair> Dragnslcr: oh well. thanks for your help!
<Snowhog> surunveri: "seeminly" doesn't cut it. Get your .iso from http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<surunveri> seriously i dont remember where i got it from
<surunveri> i think it was from that source though
<surunveri> and yes i've started 'fresh' because i've had to install this OS several times by now
<surunveri> :D
<amichair> surunveri: you should check the iso's hash against the officially published hash to make sure it's the real deal
<surunveri> yeah i could do that if i gets to the point where i've to reinstall this thing
<surunveri> but right now the way im feeling it is that i'll do my best to install some other OS at that point
<surunveri> but does anyone have any idea how using the standard PPA may have caused system performance to drop?
<Snowhog> surunveri: It wouldn't. We simply don't have sufficient information about your PC to even begin to profer an informed reply.
<amichair> surunveri: btw, the ppas aren't officially supported as far as I know (even though the kubuntu developers create and use them) - only the official repositories are
<surunveri> so
<surunveri> christ this is getting ridiculous
<Dragnslcr> surunveri- sure, if you upgraded a program to a version that has performance problems
<amichair> surunveri: assuming you're talking about the kubuntu ppas... otherwise they are completely unrelated to kubuntu devs too
<surunveri> so i shouldnt have gotten the ppa that made ktorrent work because it's not actually supported officially?
<surunveri> .D
<surunveri> which was given by snowhog on this channel too
<surunveri> so conclusion is ? with  Kubuntu, either way you're screwed
<amichair> surunveri: they usually work, and are usually useful (I use them too). But they're still not officiall supported... just sayin'.
<Snowhog> surunveri: This is a support channel, not a 'bash Kubuntu' channel. Please be careful.
<surunveri> sure
<surunveri> but you must understand where this is coming from? :D
<amichair> surunveri: going through the full testing required for official support takes time. If you wait for the next official release, things will probably be updated and fixed and tested.
<surunveri> i've problem: ktorrent that is installed with kubuntu no longer works because of package inconsistency. Ok I dont know about that stuff. I come to this channel and you say 'I've wrong ppa, get the standard ppa' ok i do that and after wasting both your and my time for about 2 hours, the ktorrent works again, all the while im cursing how much trouble this causes
<surunveri> then it turns out that fixing the ktorrent caused another problem because i shouldnt have used the ppa in the first place, which then results to that i come here again udnerstandably disappointed when the 'fix' to this problem seems to be reinstalling kubuntu again
<rork> surunveri: the conclusion is you shouldn't use ppa's unless you know what you're doing. Can you !pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.lost so we at least know which ppa's you're currently using?
<surunveri> so ok yeah it's not a bash kubuntu channel but i wouldnt be here if i didnt have a problem and i know it's not your fault that i do have this problem
<surunveri> how do i get that?
<amichair> the ktorrent in the official kubuntu installation doesn't have any dependency issues that I know of...
<Lycanthrop> well now
<Lycanthrop> anybody knows, why kde tells me that my main sounddevice (HDA NVidia) was removed, eventhough it WAS NOT removed?
<surunveri> and just so you know the ktorrent problem was caused by applying system updates in the first place, which leads to a natural conclusion, to avoid problems, dont apply system updates
<Lycanthrop> phonon also doesn't show it
<rork> surunveri: open it in a text editor (Kate for example) or `cat /etc/apt/sources.list`
<surunveri> to counter that you're arguing that kubuntu isnt secure so you should get the security updates
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> ok
<surunveri> http://pastebin.com/Z55k7L1C
<Dragnslcr> Lycanthrop- I get that too, but my sound seems to still work fine
<amichair> Lycanthrop: I got that too for a while after every reboot, eventually clicked the "stop bugging me" button, and never heard from it again (and everything works fine). Never did figure out what caused the message to appear.
<Lycanthrop> well
<Lycanthrop> for me
<Lycanthrop> it doesn't work fine
<Lycanthrop> since
<Lycanthrop> phonon only shows me "Internal Audio Analog Stereo"
<Lycanthrop> and not the correct HDA NVidia
<Lycanthrop> so I cannot configure my 5.1 sound
<Lycanthrop> because
<Lycanthrop> kubuntu or at least phonon thinks I only have a stereo soundcard ...
<Lycanthrop> worked fine in in 10.04, then I upgraded to maverick
<Lycanthrop> and now sound doesn't work correct anymore
<amichair> surunveri: most security updates are not specific to kubuntu, but the ubuntu core packages, linux kernel, etc. And yes, no system is 100% secure (but some are relatively more secure than others). And normal  security updates are generally well tested to not break anything... you shouldn't fear them
<amichair> Lycanthrop: I have the nvidia devices listed (though I don't use 5.1). maybe it also has to do with Pulse Audio which began started being installed by default (and I manually removed)... I don't know enough about it though
<Lycanthrop> well even pulse isn't shown :/
<surunveri> yea sure but i have problems because of updates
<surunveri> it's only natural to avoid them
<amichair> surunveri: from what u said, the updates came from outside the official repositories, no?
<Lycanthrop> it only show this shitty "Internal Audio Analog Stereo"
<Lycanthrop> u can see here: http://www.abload.de/img/soundqx9n.png
<amichair> surunveri: kubuntu is not flawless, but it sounds like you got yourself into a bit of a pickle
<amichair> Lycanthrop: That looks familiar, I think removing PA brought it back for me (if I remember correctly)
<Lycanthrop> how can I remove PulseAudio?
<Lycanthrop> When I try to remove it
<Lycanthrop> apt-get tells me
<Lycanthrop> that kubuntu-desktop depends on it oO
<Lycanthrop> oh
<Lycanthrop> no
<Lycanthrop> it doesn't
<Lycanthrop> ahh
<Lycanthrop> before I tried to reinstall alsa
<Lycanthrop> not pa
<amichair> yeah, I just 'apt-get remove pulseaudio'-ed
<amichair> and that was that.
<Lycanthrop> yeah
<Snowhog> Lycanthrop: Please stop using your Enter key as punctuation. Type out your whole comment then press enter.
<Lycanthrop> sorry
<Lycanthrop> yeah, l will try, wether this will work. i hope so ^^
<amelie> hi
<amelie> i have trouble with the following
<amelie> tried to install widgets and doesn't work
<Snowhog> surunveri: This might help: http://pastebin.com/GeFjWSt2
<Snowhog> amelie: Onto the Panel or to the Desktop?
<amelie> on to the desktop
<amelie> i mean
<amelie> i hit the upper right corner, it opens the widget panel window
<Lycanthrop> thanks to amichair, removing pa worked
<amelie> then, it has a button to download more widgets
<amichair> Lycanthrop: cool :-)
<amelie> i do, the windows says they are "installed" but they don't show up in my desktop
<Snowhog> amelie: They won't. Downloading new widgets isn't  the same as selcting from the available and installing.
<Lycanthrop> pulseaudio seems to be as crappy, as everyone said :D
<amelie> in earlier versions of kubuntu i just selected it and already been installed
<Snowhog> amelie: Right-click on the desktop and select Add widgets. Find what you want in the list and double-click on it.
<amelie> i mean "get new widgets" not the one that are already in the system
<Snowhog> amelie: "get new widgest" does not install them.
<Lycanthrop> amichair: do you have the same strange thing, that the jacks have different positions under linux? (e. g. under windows front speaker goes into the red slot, under kubuntu into the green one) oO
<amelie> so, how do i install them?
<amichair> Lycanthrop: nope, jacks are ok
<Lycanthrop> well
<Lycanthrop> wondering why i have this strange effect here
<Lycanthrop> annoying, always to change the jacks, when I boot another os
<amichair> Lycanthrop: how bizarre
<Lycanthrop> VERY bizarre I think
<Lycanthrop> also in 10.04 i had the jacks always same as in windows
<Snowhog> amelie: After you have "Installed" it - clicking on Install, you have to select it from the Add widgets list. Again, right-click on the desktop or the Panel, select Add widgets and search/look for what you installed. Then double-click on it.
<ubuntu> hhhhola
<surunveri> is there some services that could be shut down in kubuntu to improve performance?
<surunveri> like for an example what's this KDED remote base url notifier ?
<amichair> surunveri: strigi/nepomuk (desktop search and semantic desktop stuff), for one
<amichair> surunveri: in system settings -> desktop search
<amichair> it will also save you a whole lot of disk space
<surunveri> kk
<surunveri> well is there anything i could turn off to make this run better? :D
<amichair> surunveri: you can first try to find which processes are using up your cpu/ram, what your bottleneck is, etc.
<surunveri> idk
<surunveri> there aint really anything in system monitor using CPU
<surunveri> but it still runs poorly which is confusing
<amichair> what exactly runs poorly?
<surunveri> also in the footer section of system monitor CPU load is 100% a lot of the time while it actually isnt 100
<amichair> surunveri: I like using htop and iotop to see resource usage
#kubuntu 2011-12-19
<Tech-1> EvilResistance:  why dont you start being decent and not try to be the internet police, ever since you logged on, you have been nothing but bossy and intervening, grow up.
<jjman6> how can i run a shell script and force it to install on 64bit (its meant for 32bit)
<frogonwheels> jjman6: you  mean you have an installer shell script for a program  rather than a proper installer?
<frogonwheels> *proper package (.deb) is what I meant.
<jjman6> frogonwheels: yes, i have an install script that wants to be in 32bit but i'm running 64bit so iwanna force it to install
<jjman6> i know it will run on 64bit as others have run it.  i just don't know how to force the install
<jjman6> i don't have a package
<jjman6> i know i could use -force-all if it were a pkg but its not
<Snowhog> jjman6: Do you have ia32-libs installed?
<jjman6> not sure.  perhaps not  ;-|
<jjman6> will that allow the install to go through if i do?
<jjman6> i know i can run 32bit Wine
<jjman6> ia32-libs are already installed
<Snowhog> jjman6: It permits the running (at least) of 32-bit apps on a 64-bit linux system. However, if the script, as I suspect, is expecting the file system structure of a 32-bit system, it still might not install if it can't find the directories it expects.
<jjman6> hmmm.  i've read of other ppl running this app (its a game btw) fine in 64bit.  so there must be a way around the 32bit install barrier.  i already had the ia32-libs installed
<jjman6> Snowhog: i think i figured out a way.  linux32 bash scriptname let me install it.  i had to modify the script to point the proper 32bit libs but its installed now.
<Snowhog> jjman6: Cool. Glas you got it done.
<bodoh> hallo .. how to install java plugin for mozilla?
<bodoh> this thing is getting more and more esoteric after Oracle take it over
<bodoh> sooner or later we have to pay for that .. thanks Larry .. the greedy Steve Job friend
<bodoh> steve jobs .. arabo .. satan .. larry oracle ... same shit
<OrdosTrinitus__> anyone out there awake?
<w30> What application should I use to install KDE themes that I downloaded from kde-themes.org?
<bdizzle1> hi, quick qeustion, where can I get help on using Wine?
<bdizzle1> nevermind, got it
<davi> how i can help?
<Guillem> I've installed kubuntu-desktop from fresh ubuntu install. Muon (Software updates) does not install packages: "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided". Any way to fix this?
<ikonia> what operation ?
<Guillem> ikonia, it is muon-updater; when trying to update packages. I've googled a bit and I've seen that doing "kdesudo muon" or "kdesudo muon-updater" works. However, gnome's update-manager does not require sudo nowadays.
<Guillem> Problem is that you get an icon at the system-tray, you click it and you cannot progress. You have to either use update-manager (gnome's) or kdesudo muon-updater
<ikonia> Guillem: gnomes update manager does require sudo
<Guillem> ikonia, I cannot check it since I'm updated now. But I recall it does not in this last 11.10. And at previous versions it prompted for sudo password....
<ikonia> Guillem: it does require sudo privileges
<ikonia> Guillem: no package may be installed without root privileges
<Guillem> ikonia, I'm it sudoers, but I'm pretty sure it does not ask for password... but OK, I'll recheck.
<Guillem> in
<ikonia> Guillem: it won't ask for a password if you already have an elevated privileges session active
<Guillem> ikonia, I may be wrong, but since I installed 11.10 (and used unity/gnome3 messes for a while) I have the impression that sudo password is not required for upgrading packages. I cannot throughly check this at this moment but I will when new upgrades are available
<ikonia> you are incorrect
<Unit193> ikonia: Please see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+changelog
<ikonia> yes ?
<Unit193> "* Allow local admins to update already installed software without password." I would assuem you could update without a password prompt
<ikonia> correct,
<ikonia> re-read what I said
<ikonia> and what the change is
<ikonia> "local admin"
<ikonia> and "elevated privileges session"
<ikonia> that doesn't mean sudo privileges are not required, it means they are applied to existing admin users/sessions
<ikonia> the actual entering of the password isn't important, the fact that the sessions has elevated privileges is the key
<Unit193> Aye, you just don't need to enter the password if your user has the privs (but not root)
<ikonia> correctr
<ikonia> correct even
<new2net> arp -a ....  ? (192.168.2.3) at <incomplete> on eth0, How can that be?
<Belial> new2net: Assuming its the same as a switch ro router, you sent an ARP request and it has yet to rec. a reply
<new2net> i see...
<new2net> i have no iptable rules set. I can't imagine why i cant talk w/ this other machine
<Belial> Does it work from another on the same subnet?
<new2net> good question
<new2net> Belial, Maybe my machine is confused, the mac address used to be at ..2.3 but its at ..2.5
<new2net> Belial, it was me who was confused; lease expired. Thank you for answering my question though about <incomplete>
<Belial> Np :)
<erik1397> hi
<new2net> hi
<new2net> that was a short visit
<SteJay> Greetings all
<SteJay> Having updated to Kubuntu 11.10 it seems that Kbluetooth4 is no longer there. I can't find a package for it in the ubuntu repositories - any suggestions of how I can get a graphical bluetooth manager for KDE on 11.10 (oneric)?
<qbit> SteJay: not entirely sure but ou may be looking for the bluedevil package
<qbit> SteJay: I think it brings in a kcm module into systemsettings
<SteJay> thanks qbit - I did just spot that package and am installing it now...
<SteJay> Woohoo, we're all clear kid (or "thanks qbit, all sorted" if that's your preference
<SteJay> )
<qbit> thanks for letting me know it works - eventually going to have to be getting around to that me own self
<SteJay> No worries - point of note: For some reason updating to 11.10 also uninstalled Bluez so I had to install that too. Hope this helps :D
<BluesKaj> hey all
<SteJay> Hi BluesKaj :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: do you believe this is kde ? http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/19/plasma-desktopm10377.jpg
<Peace-> hahhaha
<Peace-> omg
<SteJay> I do cause of the plasma icon in the top right :P
<Guillem_> I cannot combine file-drag-and-drop with "present windows". The drag-and-drop triggers "present windows" when I reach the activation corner, but it does not stop when I select a window where drop to.
<Guillem_> If I recall correctly, this just works fine at OpenSuSE 11.4 (KDE 4.6?)
<Guillem_> It works, however, when present-windows is used as window switcher (ALT+Tab)
<tonymc> can encfs folder be mounted so that two users could see it and no one else (including root)?
<Zippa_13> Hi
<BarkingFish> hi Zippa_13 :)
<BarkingFish> Anything we can help you with?
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Apparently not...
<BarkingFish> ah well.  They come, they go
<Zippa> Hi
<genii-around> Zippa: Hello. If you have some question about your Kubuntu, just ask the question to the channel, and someone may answer
<Zippa> How do I download wallpaper from kubuntu, because I had only one
<happie> hi anyone i am new here and wanted to get started in contributing in kde .any suggestios please!
<baffone85> hello
<baffone85> i have a problem with wireless key rt2501usb
<DarthFrog> happie: Do you want to contribute to KDE or to Kubuntu?  Are you a programmer?
<happie> i am currently pursuing my graduation and yes i want to contribute.
<baffone85> it don't connect to network
<happie> i know c/c++ and little bit php
<DarthFrog> happie: Well, if it's KDE, then go to www.kde.org.  If it's Kubuntu, go to www.kubuntu.org.  Those sites will have links for prospective developers.
<baffone85> it doesn't connect to network but network work
<baffone85> which is problem?
<genii-around> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ben_> I'm finding kubuntu rather buggy (11.10 x64), I keep getting notifications that there's updates available, opening the muon doesn't give me any indication where the updates are located, and googling "installing updates kubuntu" gives me a bunch of deprecated information
<ben_> How do I install updates?
<ben_> I think they should have held off on switching to muon until someone actually QAed it
<ben_> I installed update manager, and it shows no updates, how do I get the notification to stop appearing in KDE?
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<BluesKaj> ben , best to just uninstall udate manager and enable your choice of repos in apper or muon then use apt-get to update/upgrade
<DoctorPepper> can anyone please help me , i have a small problem with knetworkmanager. i have a mobile broadband account with no pin  when connecting  i get the configuration widget twice  than i connect but  i dont understand why ? because on fedora , gentoo  and arch  this never happended  under kde
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper,, perhaps you have both ethernet and wifi setup to connect
<doctorpepper> BluesKaj:  the problem is with 3g modem connection
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper, well, that's out of my experience
<ben_> it prompted me to enter a passphrase to encrypt my hoem dir, I entered a passphrase, it didn't ask me to type it a second time, and that terminal window is doing nothing (the terminal window has not froze, but the app inside it will not respond to control+c/control+z)
<ben_> Did anyone actually test kubuntu 11.10 before releasing it?
<BluesKaj> ben_, what prompted you to encrypt your /home dir ?
<ben_> it was an option in the installer BluesKa
<ben_> I would prefer that if my hard drive were to go outside of my physical control that a person would not be able to check my home dir contents
<ben_> sorry if I seem bitchy, but this really is poor software quality
<BluesKaj> I upgrade thru the 'net or I use an alternate install , never bother with encryption , this being a home pc
<ben_> I think you should encrypt the home dir on every install, home or not, if someone broke into your house and stole your PC, would you want them being able to get your bank passwords and such which are usually stored plaintext?
<ben_> all they have to do is stick your HD into another PC and mount it if you don't encrypt anything
<ben_> they could boot it up on your computer in single user mode, and then they have carte blanche to see whatever you've done  as a user
<ben_> BluesKaj: Thanks for the recommendation on just using apt-get for handling updates
<BluesKaj> ben_, well I have a pretty strong login pw and it's not stored anywhere on the pc
<ben_> your login is inconsequential BluesKaj, if you do not encrypt your home dir, anyone with physical access to your HD or computer can access all your data
<ben_> if you store any passwords in firefox, they're in plaintext
<ben_> if you use pidgin, your passwords are stored in plaintext
<ben_> if you use subversion with it not attached to kwallet or whatever, it's stored in plaintext
<ben_> your browsing history is stored in plaintext
<ben_> your shell history is stored in plaintext
<ben_> _everyone_ should encrypt their home dir at the very least
<BluesKaj> yeah , as if 90 % of B&E guys know anything about linux and ebcryption in this town :)
<BluesKaj> ben_, methinks you give b&e types too much credit for brains
<ben_> BluesKaj: perhaps, but I think a certain level of paranoia is healthy
<BluesKaj> besides , I have 2 cops living right across the street
<BluesKaj> and this isn't a metro area either ...I'm in the boonies of northern ontario
<SunTsu> Well, to learn from http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/12/cables-scripts-manning/ - use as much encryption as you can
<Torch> BluesKaj: it's the cops you should be afraid of ;-)
<SunTsu> even full disk encryption if you can take the performance hit
<BluesKaj> 2 girl cops ...they love me :)
<ben_> I really don't care about full disk encryption since 99.9% of my private data is in my home dir, but I think that performance hit is worth it, I also think it's negligable on most modern machines
<ben_> I sometimes worry about the page file/swap containing my keys though
<Torch> using a ramdisk for tmp and an encrypted swap helps in that case
<BluesKaj> too much in my /home, not enuff room on the hdd for a backup
<ed8> hi there, I install last kubuntu (11.10) and I run on KDE 4.7.4. I've 2 problem, one is minor the other is more annoying and seems to be a regression
<ed8> When I plug my headphones to my sound came out through laptop speaker AND headphones
<ed8> it was working fine on previous version and still is on linux mint 11.04
<EvilResistance> first i should mention mint isnt a supported derivative of ubuntu
<EvilResistance> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EvilResistance> that includes kubuntu
<EvilResistance> secondly, since your issue is with Kubuntu, i'll mention patience, because you might need it to find the answers you seek
<EvilResistance> thirdly, you've only mentioned one of two issues you stated.  if you ask both, one could be addressed before another
<ed8> I mentioned Linux Mint as I was runnning on it before (version 11.04) and it was fine. Then upgrade to LM and Kubuntu 11.10, but got pissed off by unity and the same issue
<ed8> So it's seems sound management get a bit messed up on newer release or kernel
<ed8> the other issue is that one of my panel the one at the top appears at random place when I log-in
<ed8> I need to unlock and change panel alignement to  whatever value so it "refresh" a place itself at the right place
<EvilResistance> wait
<EvilResistance> is this KDE or Gnome?
 * EvilResistance has not seen a top panel on any of his 11.10 Kubuntu test systems
<ed8> both are KDE issue
<ed8> EvilResistance: never said it was fresh install, i add 2 panels
<alessandro_> hello
<ben_> other than my previous issues, I will say kubuntu 11.10 looks pretty slick
<ed8> I tested with a set of external speakers, and sound come only trhough them. It's not my headphones, they work on my smartphone
<ed8> it's seems to be an already met bugs: http://linux4unme.forumotion.com/t43-speakers-don-t-mute-when-headphones-are-plugged-in-speakers-headphones-at-the-same-time-s
<jtheuer_> any kmail ppa packages that make kmail work again?
<Torch> jtheuer_: what's the real problem? ;-)
<BarkingFish> judging by the question, Torch - I'd probably say his kmail isn't working :P
<BarkingFish> :)
<Torch> BarkingFish: aww, comeon! what a wild guess! ;-)
<BarkingFish> lol
<Torch> jtheuer_: but we actually need more details to help you fix whatever problem you might have with kmail.
<BarkingFish> I'm sorry, I have to have a sense of humor right now :)
<Torch> BarkingFish: nothing wrong with that! ;-)
<jtheuer_> sorry, I thought it is kind of a general fact that kmail doesn't work very well in oneiric ;-)
<jtheuer_> so basically syncing imap fills up my free 10GB partition (which is also encrypted) so that I cannot use my system anymore ;-)
<jtheuer_> before the upgrade I had roughly 2 GB of IMAP mails on that partition
<Torch> jtheuer_: sounds bad. it actually started working well for me once i cleared all my previous kmail and akonadi settings.
<jtheuer_> ok, could try that (migration didn't work anyway *g*)
<frewo> hi. flash-plugin always crashes with firefox. is this a known issue? i use kubuntu 11.10.
<frewo> flash-plugin non-free
<BarkingFish> Does anyone know how to get rid of the little christmas hat and stuff on the VLC logo?
<BarkingFish> I'm aware it's an easter egg, but it's one I hate.  The only way I can remove it at the moment is put my clock on KDE ahead by a month
<Torch> BarkingFish: looks like it's compiled in as a qt resource
<Torch> BarkingFish: so unless you want to rebuild the package ... ;-)
<BarkingFish> No need, I think I just found what I wanted :)
<BarkingFish> Posted by one of VLC's devs in their forums
<BarkingFish> Re: Santa hat icon?
<BarkingFish> Postby Jean-Baptiste Kempf » Tue Jan 11, 2011 5:17 pm
<BarkingFish> There is now an option to deactivate it.
<BarkingFish> That's from the V 1.20 in their git repo
<BarkingFish> all I can say is, Hallelujah :)
<Torch> hehe
<BarkingFish> Excellent, it's gone
<BarkingFish> I discovered the skinnable interface, rather than hunting for the switchoff option, which it appears they've hidden - so we're no better off
<BarkingFish> and the skinned interface doesn't use the santa hat at all :)  YAY
<_calum> hi guys
<haddock_> how do I change resolution of my second monitor in Oneiric ?
<haddock_> I dont see any xorg.conf
<haddock_> if there any extra software to handle such things ?
<EvilResistance> haddock_:  it depends on your graphics card
<EvilResistance> haddock_:  what card?
<haddock_> thinkpad sl300. so its some intel shared stuff
<EvilResistance> because each card sometimes comes with specific config software
<EvilResistance> ah
<_calum> I heard its possible to install unity alongside KDE desktop. Can I have them running alongside, so I can switch when I want to?
<EvilResistance> haddock_:  did you try System Settings > Display and Monitor
 * EvilResistance is on 11.04 btw, but that's the location for the display settings on mine
<haddock_> EvilResistance: display manager says the Asus monitor can only go to 1024.
<OerHeks> _calum, you could install gnome3 + unity alongside kubuntu yes, but you need to switch at login
<haddock_> EvilResistance: did they change the X11 files ?
<haddock_> EvilResistance: I thought there would be like a xorg.conf, and I could edit that then, but I dont see It.
<Torch> you could actually run a second X server and start whatever dekstop environment you want there, but it's not totally trivial
<_calum> OerHeks:Presumably it gives me the option to switch when my graphical login starts up?
<_calum> I love the look of KDE but it would be nice if I could use unity if I wanted to
<_calum> so I simply install unity or gnome from a terminal?
<OerHeks> _calum, so yes, you can. eh i thougt sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_calum> thankyou
<genii-around> If you want to run a different window manager inside a window on your desktop, there is also xserver-xephyr
<genii-around> ( this is pretty resource heavy )
<_calum> KDE so far appears to be pretty responsive on this machine
<_calum> I was using Ubuntu before but decided to give it a try
<_calum> what was this UI written in? QT?
<Nickmh> Hi People,  Is there a definative site I can go for KDE usability tutorials? Installing themes, software catalogues etc. ?
<genii-around> Nickmh: Pretty much everything at http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials also applies to Kubuntu
<Nickmh> Thanks Geni
<genii-around> Nickmh: You're welcome
<Nickmh> Oh wow.  Geni. Thanks.  Great place to start.
<nickamg> Good evening all
<nickamg> Well I must admit, this is a lot better then Gnome 3
<nickamg> damn quiet in here
<BarkingFish> sorry nickamg - It's quite late in some places, and everyone who would normally be here may not necessarily be here :)
<BarkingFish> anyway, what may we do to help you?
<nickamg> ah yeah its like 11.30pm and i'm in bed with my laptop, I just popped in to say hey, I have just installed Kubuntu
#kubuntu 2011-12-20
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<BarkingFish> morning DoctorPepper
<DoctorPepper> BarkingFish: morning
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> what are the codes if yi eg. want search for package libmotif3 with dpkg -l | grep libmotif3? i get: rc  libmotif3... what does rc mean?
<roland> I have an instancec of dolphin, which does not want to close, kill -9 or kill -13 doesnt work... killall "dolphin" doesn't work, any ideas, how to forcekill it?
<BluesKaj> roland, is the "loading file" indicator showing , sometimes it gets stuck in that mode after removing or adding files/folders to a dir
<roland> BluesKaj: I don't see any
<TheMysticJellyMa> Hi
<BluesKaj> roland, try the system monitor process table , you'll have several options there to stop or kill it
<roland> tried every option in there, unkillable
<roland> BluesKaj: CPU % says: disk sleep
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<Duppy21> need some help with my network
<Lynoure> Duppy21: We need more info
<Duppy21> Got my network set up but would like to get into get into the management side to see what other computers are on it
<SunTsu> Duppy21: what would that "management side" be, you're talking about?
<roland> BluesKaj: really? reboot is the only option?
<Duppy21> management connections
<BluesKaj> roland, that's what I do ..I have no objections to a reboot if necessary
<SunTsu> roland: if some process is waiting on IO and that IO won't come: Yes, reboot is an option besides leaving that process in it's state
<roland> SunTsu: how is that kind of process unkillable?
<roland> is there any commandline magic, to try to killit?
<SunTsu> roland: it's waiting on IO, which is an uninterruptable state
<SunTsu> roland: yeah, that magic is called "reboot"
<SunTsu> roland: but maybe you want to ask again and somebody else can tell you - until you believe us
<BluesKaj> roland, are you on some kind of uptime contest for bragging rights :)
<roland> SunTsu: I didn't say I don't believe you
<roland> and I don't have any kind of uptime contest
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<SunTsu> roland: well, you did. Two people told you that and you asked if there was some other way, which implicit means that you don't believe us
<roland> just, reboot is the final option I use, until nothing else helps
<roland> SunTsu: relax, until you wrote "it's waiting on IO, which is an uninterruptable state" I didn't understand what the problem was exactly
<SunTsu> roland: actually I'm totally relaxed
<roland> SunTsu: actually, I didnt know that waiting on IO is uninterruptible
<SunTsu> roland: then now you know ;) That only leaves the two options  I mentioned earlier
<thinking> :-D
<thinking> is there anybody/
<SunTsu> nope
<BluesKaj> thinking, yes, just ask your question
<BluesKaj> roland, you didn't reboot , are you afraid to ?
<thinking> i am new here
<SunTsu> thinking: just ask your question, and be as precise as you can be. What is your problem, what did you try, what happened, what do you expect to happen, etc
<thinking> This is my first time use irc
<thinking> Which is the most famous chanel in this server?
<BluesKaj> thinking, that's not asupport question . Do you have a kubuntu related question ?
<_calum> guys, I'm installing updates from a default clean Kubuntu install. It says "running dpkg" but it won't go past 56%. Stayed that way for 8 minutes. What to do?
<Peace-> _calum: open a konsole
<_calum> ok
<Peace-> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_calum> uhh, it won't open
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> :)
<_calum> no response
<_calum> is it broken?
<Peace-> well i could fix ...
<Peace-> but .... you need  to open a new tty
<Peace-> i will explain
<_calum> I just have an update screen with running dpkg at 56% now
<Peace-> but you have to read and wait because it's not simple
<Peace-> _calum: first of all close that windows , it's blocked
<_calum> a virtual console?
<Peace-> no
<_calum> I cannot close the window
<Peace-> you can do something ?
<_calum> I can move the mouse but not start programs or close the window
<Peace-> ALT F2
<Peace-> appears something ?
<_calum> that got some bar at the top
<Peace-> now on that bar type konsole
<Peace-> e press enter
<_calum> ahh I have a terminal
<Peace-> now ,  you must be carefull
<_calum> right
<Peace-> press CTRL ALT ESC  , and click on the window  that is blocked at 56% it will KILL the application
<Peace-> then go on konsole and type
<Peace-> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_calum> ahh little skull icon
<_calum> click the window now right?
<_calum> its gone
<Peace-> then go on konsole and type
<Peace-> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_calum> ok
<Peace-> it will say something of bad i guess :)
<_calum> dpkg status database is locked by another process
<Peace-> sudo rm  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_calum> ok
<_calum> ok somethings happening
<Peace-> :)
<_calum> its setting up some stuff
<Peace-> _calum: actually is upgrading your system where it was interrupted
<_calum> ahh right
<_calum> its done
<Peace-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<_calum> k
<Peace-> just to be sure
<Peace-> it checks if there is something you have to upgrade
<_calum> it says it upgraded 1 item
<Peace-> press y
<_calum> it doesn't give me an option its finished and now says calum@calum-laptop:~$
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> perfect
<Peace-> your system is upgraded
<_calum> any reason why the updating froze in the first place?
<Peace-> i guess it's a bug
<Peace-> i don't use software to upgrade my system
<_calum> hmm, should I report?
<Peace-> i use only konsole
<Peace-> _calum: you should yes
<_calum> does it matter that the running process is now closed? I thought I needed it open to report
<Peace-> ?
<_calum> can I report the bug without the buggy process being open?
<Peace-> _calum: i thnk ....
<Peace-> open konsole
<Peace-> ubuntu-bug
<_calum> uhh I restarted and it seems to have crashed my system. Blanik screen two windows, Jockey closed unexpectedly and kde-policykit.
<Peace-> _calum:  rebooting ?
<_calum> yeah I went to reboot my system but these two windows appeared
<Peace-> i guess it's normal
<Peace-> you had a system not quite stable
<_calum> should I reinstall?
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> i have to understand well
<Peace-> now rebooting you have some problems?
<Peace-> restart your computer
<_calum> I'll power it off and see
<_calum> it rebooted without error.
<Peace-> so ok :)
<fatum> oh, here we go again. Plasma desktop shell closed unexpectedly. Segfault ftw...
<_calum> thankyou for your help
<Peace-> fatum: kde version '
<Peace-> ?
<fatum> kubuntu 11.10
<fatum> oh, sorry
<fatum> Qt: 4.7.4, KDE development platform: 4.7.3
<Peace-> fatum: ok what you did before?
<Peace-> fatum:  you loaded desktop console?
<_calum> uhh I cannot connect to my wifi.
<_calum> what now..
<fatum> I get that usually when I try to turn off my ntb. Sometimes even when browsing internet, I haven't noticed anything unusual
<Peace-> _calum: iwconfig
<Peace-> fatum: upgrade kde
<_calum> the kde wallet asks for permission then I clicked allow always now I have no wifi
<Peace-> fatum: we are  at 4..7.4
<Peace-> _calum: iwconfig
<Peace-> _calum: iwconfig
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fatum> sorry, how to?
<_calum> I'm on a different pc for irc I cannot paste directly from it
<yon_> does some one have an update bug fix for the crach of kde
<Peace-> fatum: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_calum> the output for my wifi interface is no wireless extensions. It was working until kde wallet came up asking for permission
<yon_> there is too much stuff in kde than i ever wanted
<Peace-> _calum: open a konsole
<Peace-> _calum:  type iwconfig
<Peace-> _calum:  paste the oputout on pastebin service
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_calum> alright
<yon_> why does kde crash in login when you turn on wicd as the wlan interface.
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> wicd?
<yon_> yes
<Peace-> where what and why
<Peace-> you don't use the standard stuf?
<yon_> in the network management backend
<_calum> I think I'll reinstall. My system seems broken. I cannot access my usb drive to paste the file onto this pc
<Peace-> _calum: mm
<Peace-> ok
<_calum> one thing can I do security updates from a terminal?
<yon_> i moved wicd at the top, then i try to login nothing happens
<Peace-> _calum: i guess yes
<_calum> ok thanks for your assistance
<Peace-> _calum: google sudo apt-get secure update
<yon_> the build-essential package should have been pre-installed
<Peace-> yon_: no space on 600mb of cd
<yon_> those like me, with 10 or 20 kbs speed can't do anything
<fatum> yeah, apt-get update, that's another issue I wanted to talk about. I get a few 404 errors in oneiric/main/ ..Sources, Packages... need to paste all of it?
<yon_> can you be more specific
<Peace-> fatum: seems some server are not on line on your area
<Peace-> servers
<Peace-> fatum: paste
<fatum> it's not just temporary issue, it has happened every time I tried in last.. i don't know, month or two?
<fatum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/776480/
<_calum> peace: I really appreciate you helping me with that stuff, so thanks :)
<yon_> any help with mp3 and video codec for kubuntu 11.10
<yon_> i have an idea guys do you want to hear it
<Peace-> !medibuntu | yon_
<ubottu> yon_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Peace-> yon_: then when you have added medibuntu repository
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Peace-> should be fine
<yon_> i have been able to download ffmpeg which is a great app, but it's command based, i wanted to make it gui
<Peace-> there a toons of gui for ffmpeg
<Peace-> there are
<Peace-> fatum: the error is ppa stuff
<yon_> can you mention any of them
<_calum> ffmpeg saved my ass twice :)
<_calum> why can't we get something like that for windows which doesn't contain adware/spyware?
<Peace-> fatum: first of all i will make some cleaning of your fuckin bad source list  omg hahahaha
<Peace-> fatum: then i wil upgrade to 4.7.4
<Tm_T> Peace-: language...
<Peace-> Tm_T: xD
<fatum> all right, I could use some cleaning :D
<_calum> woo! My wifi is picked up again!
<Peace-> _calum: :)
<yon_> any gui for ffmpeg which works in kubuntu 11.10
<Peace-> winff or
<yon_> and the repository for medibuntu
<Peace-> handbrake
<_calum> if the updates work successfully in this new install I will be a happy custome
<_calum> r*
<Peace-> _calum: use the terminal
<Peace-> to upgrade
<_calum> sure will, this time
<Peace-> *update
<_calum> just gotta run the installer app
<Peace-> if you learn terminal , i know is a pain , you will never reinstall for stuff like
<_calum> Call me mad but I like the terminal.
<yon_> how can the google snow .js be embed in facebook profile page
<Peace-> yon_: this is not a kubuntu question
<yon_> well it can be helpful, it's christmas
<yon_> if the look of kde were in gnome, and the power of gnome where in kde, it would have been a great experience
<_calum> gnomede?
<Peace-> yon_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiOgsG1GCBo
<_calum> :)
<fatum> GDE :D
<Peace-> actually kde can be like gnome
<yon_> gnomede, sounds powerful
<Peace-> and unity
<DarthFrog> yon_:  Power of GNOME?   What do you mean by that?
<Peace-> yon_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_qR-7FQHxc&feature=related
<Peace-> kde can be like gnome unity and mac
<Peace-> but i prefer like kde
<yon_> the performance and un-crashable
<_calum> I love how KDE can look better than mac and is free, Mac users, stick that in your pipe and smoke it
<yon_> kde doesn't even have flash pre installed
<DarthFrog> yon_: That's not KDE or GNOME related, that's the distro itself.
<Peace-> !chat | yon_
<ubottu> yon_: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> !offtopic | yon_
<ubottu> yon_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<yon_> i am trying to remind the drawbacks of kde
<Pici> yon_: this is not the place to do that.
<pangolin> no OS comes with flash pre-installed.
<_calum> Linux mint does
<Peace-> yon_: you have a problem well , if not go in the offtopic channel
<yon_> ubuntu 10,4 do
<ArchangelSe7en> Linux Mint
<ArchangelSe7en> yea
<Peace-> -.-
<pangolin> no OS worth installing comes with flash pre-installed.
<Peace-> please guys go in the offtopic channel
<Peace-> this is not a chat
<yon_> kde have along way to go
<ArchangelSe7en> define "worth installing"
<pangolin> has anybody else gotten a 200+ package upgrade that emptied the applications menu?
<Peace-> pangolin: the app menu?
<pangolin> kubuntu 11.10
<yon_> what app do i use to run .exe programs
<_calum> right, I'm off, thanks for everything.
<Peace-> pangolin: app-menu check if you have installed tha
<pangolin> Unable to locate package app-menu
<yon_> any one who want to make kubuntu better
<yon_> any one who want to make kubuntu better
<Peace-> pangolin: aptitude search app | grep menu
<yon_> even aptitude is better than moun
<Peace-> yon_: and you don't understand that this is not a chat
<pangolin> I think I need to log out
<yon_> so can you explain is for me. breifly
<yon_> so can you explain it for me. breifly
<Peace-> question => stay and ask a question ;
<Peace-> stop
<Peace-> personal point of view  can be made on the offtopic chanel
<yon_> well why does kde crash at log in when wicd is selected as network manager backend
<pangolin> all better now
<yon_> i have a project in mind
<yon_> any one who want to volunter
<sekisushai> hello, i would like to list the packages available on a ppa ...
<sekisushai> how can i do .
<sekisushai> ?
<yon_> be clear sekushss
<BluesKaj> yon_, pls don't ask for volunteers before explaining your project first
<sekisushai> lol sorry... I have a ppa source added to my package manager
<sekisushai> and i would like to know what packages are available on it
<yon__> so then
<BluesKaj> sekisushai, find the url where the ppa is posted , there should be a list
<yon__> check it in the origin tab in moun
<sekisushai> yep i have this, but i would like to check it on my system because i can't see the packages on this ppa from my package manager (muon)..
<yon__> check it in the by origin tab in moun
<BluesKaj> sekisushai, go to the original site where you got the ppa
<fatum> Peace-: soooo... what about that bad source list and 4.7.4. upgrade?
<Peace-> fatum: remove the ppa stuff that doesn't work
<fatum> how?
<Peace-> then do the upgrade using the official ppa of kubunut
<Peace-> fatum: have you muon ?
<sekisushai> if you want in muon on "by origini" tab i don't see the ppa i just added !..
<Peace-> on that software you can edit repository disabling
<Peace-> ppa
<fatum> it seems I do, but have never used it
<Peace-> !sourcelist
<Peace-> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fatum> seems to be working well and I think I have got KDE 4.7.4... I read, that the way to check it is to check any kde application? or how?
<Peace-> fatum: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/20/plasma-desktopqp1628.jpg
<fatum> Peace-: great, got 4.7.4 ;) thank you very much
<vikash> hi evryoone
<ArchangelSe7en> hullo
<vikash> i want to use full features of kde 4.7.4
<vikash> someone help me
<Tm_T> vikash: yes?
<vikash> i want to modify the quick launcher of kubuntu
<toumbo> Hi peeple!!My muon stuck on "post-installation trigger libc-bin" during update!!What should I do?
<vikash_> i want to modify kick off launcher of kubuntu to show all options on the desktop
<vikash_> someone help me
<vikash_> its a new feature in kde 4.7.4
<vikash_> <Tm T>
<kbroulik> vikash_: show all options on the desktop?
<vikash_> yes the kick off launcher modification
<vikash_> read it somewhere
<BluesKaj> vikas what do you mean by show all options ?
<BluesKaj> vikash_, ^
<vikash_> like wen we open kick off launcer we see options: applications,computer,etc
<BluesKaj> vikash_, haven't tried 4.7.4 yet so I'm not sure what that means ...like an expanded view of the kicker page?
<Peace-> vikash_: ?
<vikash_> ,Blues Kaj>
<Peace-> maybe you mean search and lauch?
<vikash_> yesss
<vikash_> no peace not search and launch
<vikash_> its kinda new feature
<vikash_> i also dont knw exactly saw it in a website
<WellTolerated> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'.
<WellTolerated> ?
<WellTolerated> I got this after an update today
<WellTolerated> trying to start kopete
<Peace-> vikash_: the take off?
<vikash_> yess i guess
<vikash_> Peace
<Peace-> vikash_: this one ? http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/snapshot1.png
<vikash_> yess LORD
<vikash_> yess Peace
<vikash_> diss one
<Peace-> vikash_:  https://code.google.com/p/takeoff-launcher/wiki/Downloads?tm=2
<Peace-> vikash_: btw the package in the repository seems old
<Peace-> vikash_: i have compiled xD
<Peace-> vikash_: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/?s=takeoff
<Peace-> vikash_: no no is updated
<Peace-> vikash_: you can use that ppa
<vikash_> oooh thank you so much LORD Peace
<vikash_> thanx al ot(-:
<Nickamg> Done my updates and now everything appears stable now, I'm liking this much better then Gnome3 that's for sure
<BluesKaj> Nickamg, welcome to kubuntu :)
<vikash_> @Nickamg ..ye dats tru..
<Nickamg> Yeh was a bit flaky to start with
<vikash_> indeed
<Nickamg> Appears better now
<BluesKaj> vikash_, @ isn't necessary on IRC
<vikash_> @BluesKaj  okie okie dood
<Nickamg> lol
<vikash_> haha
<vikash_> anybody tell me the best mac like looking linux distro>>>>>
<Nickamg> Ah Chrome is installed yay
<Nickamg> Google if your friend
<Peace-> vikash_: kde
<Nickamg> :)
<Nickamg> You could install Docky
<Peace-> vikash_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_qR-7FQHxc
<Nickamg> if you want an Icon dock
<Nickamg> unless KDE has it?
<SunTsu> vikash_: all linux distros could look like macos, it's a question of the window manager or desktop environment used
<vikash_> ohoh okie
<Nickamg> You know on almost all distro of linux I can't get Youtube to full screen correctly
<Peace-> :s
<vikash_> whyyyyy
<vikash_> i nevr encountrd Dt prob
<Nickamg> Well its probably more to do with how shit flash is
<vikash_> ooh
<vikash_> dats tru
<vikash_> i had prob in win8
<Nickamg> I can not wait until HTML 5 properly takes off
<vikash_> true
<vikash_> @Peace i hav downloaded da panel collections bt how to install dem?????????????????????
<Peace-> vikash_: is written
<Peace-> vikash_: wget http://plasma-panels-script.googlecode.com/files/Plasma_Panels_Collection_1.3.zip && mkdir plasmatemp && unzip Plasma_Panels_Collection_1.3.zip -d "$PWD"/plasmatemp ; cd "$PWD"/plasmatemp; for file in *.zip; do $(plasmapkg -t layout-template -i "$file"); done
<SunTsu> vikash_: question marks are lonesome wolfs
<Peace-> vikash_: on the terminal
<Peace-> vikash_: you need to install some stuff ....
<Peace-> vikash_: sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-*
<Peace-> and icontask
<vikash_> oh okay thx
<Nickamg> This makes it look like Gnome 3
<vikash_> Wiz Khaliiifa
<Nickamg> Youck
<Nickamg> yuck*
<vikash_> why
<Nickamg> Have you used Ubuntu?
<vikash_> yeap
<Nickamg> It's pretty horrible now
<vikash_> yes
<vikash_> gnome 3
<vikash_> disgustin
<Peace-> Nickamg: so ubuntu is orrible ? xD look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiOgsG1GCBo
<Nickamg> This is morally wrong
<Peace-> hahahaa
<vikash_> haha
<Nickamg> How do I get this IRC client to stop giving me notifications in this window?
<Peace-> Nickamg: ? quassel?
<Nickamg> ah I found it
<Nickamg> Ah, thats better
<BluesKaj> Peace-, will you pls stop promoting Unity in Kubuntu, we need all the KDE members we can get :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ahahhaa
<Nickamg> haha
<vikash_> Peace .. wat file name to write in dis command 'do $(plasmapkg -t layout-template -i "$file")'
<psyentologist> can someone help me out with this kubuntu 11.1 ?
<Nickamg> I bet you text like this on your cell eh!
<Peace-> vikash_: you need only to copy and paste the code on konsole
<Peace-> vikash_: you don't need to edit
<vikash_> ooh
<Nickamg> Sup Psy ?
<BluesKaj> Nickamg, pls refrain from 'sup, lol etc 'this isn't IM-ing
<Nickamg> lol
<BluesKaj> use real words
<psyentologist> Nickamg, I get the o/s installed just fine, then i go to muon package manager and do a "full upgrade" and (for the second time i've attempted this now) it halts @ 57 percent in the "committing changes" part (somewhere when its "running djpt" or something like that")
<vikash_> @Peace.. its showing error :  bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<Nickamg> I was just trying to fit in with vikash
<Peace-> vikash_: omg
<vikash_> haha nickamg
<Peace-> vikash_: you have copied bad
<Peace-> copy and paste all the code
<Peace-> :S
<Nickamg> I had some troubles with the packge manager.
<Peace-> vikash_: just copy the code from here http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Plasma+Panels+Collection+?content=147589
<Peace-> vikash_: read!
<Nickamg> Have you tried a apt-get update on the Konsole?
<vikash_> i copied dis much: do $(plasmapkg -t layout-template -i "$file")
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> alll the cde
<Peace-> code
<BarkingFish> Peace-: while it might be fun, the enter key isn't punctuation :)
<psyentologist> Nickamg, no i have not. I don't know how to, would you explain it to me ?
<Peace-> vikash_: http://paste.kde.org/175946
<Nickamg> Open up Konsole from the KDE Launch menu, bottom left blue icon
<psyentologist> Nickamg, I've got it open now.
<Nickamg> type Sudo apt-get update
<Nickamg> you'll need to enter your password
<vikash> @Peace do i hav to paste da whole code directly
<vikash> ?
<Peace-> vikash: LOL yes!
<Nickamg> once that is done, type apt-get upgrade
<Nickamg> If its the first time you've done this, I suggest making a cup of tea
<psyentologist> i allready have some earl gray sitting on my desk beside me! (seriously!) okay, um, on the console is says "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<Nickamg> HA I have some earl grey as well!
<vikash_> @Peace  is it installed  its showing :are/apps/plasma/layout-templates//org.kde.plasma-desktop.attemptPanel" already exists
<vikash_> Installation: command not found
<vikash_> Successfully: command not found
<vikash_> Successfully: command not found
<vikash_> Successfully: command not found
<vikash_> Successfully: command not found
<vikash_> Successfully: command not found
<vikash_> Successfully: command not found
<BarkingFish> vikash_: Whoa!
<vikash_> wat barkingfishh
<BarkingFish> dude, try paste.ubuntu.com -
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> vikash_: should be installed
<vikash_> dood go dead fish
<DarthFrog> !paste | vikash_
<ubottu> vikash_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vikash_> ooh okay peacce
<vikash_> ooh
<vikash_> okay ubottu
<Tech-1> lol
<Peace-> vikash_: copy and paste   sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-*
<psyentologist> it seems to be busy doing some setup of some sorts
<Nickamg> Do you still have the software manager?
<Nickamg> open^
<psyentologist> no!
<psyentologist> :)
<vikash_> peace  .. i installed it already bt unable to install icontask
<BluesKaj> psyentologist, also try, sudo apt-get -f install then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ...muon is somewhat buggy atm , recommend apt-get in the konsole for updates/upgrade
<Peace-> vikash_: 32 bit or 64?
<Peace-> vikash_: your computer is 64bit or 32?
<Nickamg> Yeah what Blue said.
<Nickamg> :)
<Peace-> Nickamg: are you neospwan?
<vikash_> 64 peace.. 64 bit
<Nickamg> haha yes
<Nickamg> saw my comment?
<psyentologist> BluesKaj, got it, thanks
<Peace-> vikash_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnumdk/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-icon-tasks
<Peace-> copy and paste this
<Peace-> Nickamg: ya
<Nickamg> Flooder!
<Nickamg> hehe cool
<vikash_> high -big sean ft wiz
<Nickamg> erm
<psyentologist> BluesKag -- it seems to be working!!
<Peace-> ?
<Nickamg> oh Earl Grey tea is so wonderful after a hard days work in the lab.
<vikash_> wat earlgrey
<BluesKaj> psyentologist, good
<Nickamg> Sainsburys, Taste The Difference
<vikash_> stuck .. soft updates going on
<vikash_> wuf
<psyentologist> Hehehe :) Now i just gotta figure out why my "personal contacts" dir cant be found or whatever ...
<Nickamg> I'm trying to change my default sound card
<Nickamg> Which I have done, but it appears to be coming out my headphones still....
<BluesKaj> psyentologist, kmail and kontact need to be reconfigged I'm afraid
<BluesKaj> !kmail
<psyentologist> BluesKaj yeah.. i read about those on some forums...
<vikash_> i nevr used kmail kontact
<Nickamg> gmail all the way
<psyentologist> BluesKaj, it finished the remaining updates and says i need to restart my system
<vikash_> yeap gmail
<BluesKaj> ok psyentologist , sorry i can't help with kmail , i'm on t-bird and gmail
<psyentologist> i'm just gunna ignore it. i use gmail as well
<psyentologist> thanks u all
<Nickamg> See ya after reboot perhaps psyentologist?
<vikash_> good
<Nickamg> Tell us how it went
<BluesKaj> psyentologist, ok good
<vikash_> yess
<psyentologist> Yes! will see you shortly
<Peace-> vikash_: so you did?
<mime> hey all
<Nickamg> Right now to get Wine installed
<vikash_> Peace ..well no.. soft updates going on
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> vikash_: anyway right click on the desktop add panel
<vikash_> ok
<Peace-> vikash_: yyou should be able to see some panels likke gnome2
<outsider> hi?
<Peace-> that shoud work vikash_
<Peace-> but you need to remove your panels before vikash_
<outsider> who i can add compiz
<mime> just installed libaccodec5?, restricted extrs.. but when opened dragon i once closed in ''min 7'', just it started from min 0, any help plz?
<Nickamg> Right I'm off to have some dinner, bbs
<psyentologist> so far so good
<outsider> just install compiz but dont works
<Peace-> outsider: compiz?
<mime> outsider install fusion-icon
<Peace-> outsider: you don't need of compiz there is kwin effects
<outsider> in the muon center
<psyentologist> Quassel, and Konsole reopened after reboot
<psyentologist> its like i never shut down the computer but i did
<Peace-> psyentologist: because kde saves your sessions
<Peace-> session
<mime> yeah
<outsider> i got fusion icon, but dont works
<mime> or in console maybe try apt-get install (name)
<mime> just installed libaccodec5?, restricted extrs.. but when opened dragon i once closed in ''min 7'', just it started from min 0, any help plz?
<outsider> ok,,, im new in kubuntu i got 1 week
<outsider> sorry,
<Peace-> !restricted-formats
<Peace-> -.-
<outsider> i got other question
<mime> me, Peace?
<psyentologist> the desktop graphic effects on kubuntu 11.1 seem a lot smoother and everything seems more responsive, (mebbe better drivers?) but kubuntu 11.04 loaded up considerably faster
<outsider> the best player for kubuntu, i got vlc, kaffeine,
<outsider> dragon, wtc,
<vikash> @Peace yes it worked ... i installed mac panel
<vikash> but its only panel
<Peace-> of course is only a panell LOL
<outsider> lol
<outsider> peace
<Peace-> vikash: but you read the link i linked
<mime> hey outsider, fusion-icon or compiz does not work?
<Peace-> :S
<vikash> oh okay
<vikash> thanx
<outsider> yeah dont work mie
<outsider> mime
<mime> try serching for fusion icon
<mime> click it
<outsider> i got that
<Tech-1> rightt click
<mime> go to tray where volume and time is
<outsider> dont works
<psyentologist> Well, i'm gunna go setup fire fox and quakelive now! fragon! :)
<mime> nothig in tray? ok
<mime> whait
<outsider> ok, mime,
<outsider> what player is the best, i got vlc, and others, i need a player like km player
<outsider> but is only for windows
<mime> hey do u have your drivers installed?
<Tech-1> vlc/audacious/pana
<mime> graphic ones?
<outsider> yes
<vikash_> @Peace which link....youtube one..
<Tech-1> pana = aka amarok 1.4
<mime> clementine
<outsider> amarok is bad, i guees,
<mime> xmms
<Tech-1> from pannabunnies site .deb package
<mime> clementine = amarok 1.4 for oeniric
<Tech-1> amarok 1.4 is one of the best out there
<mime> yeaah
<Tech-1> clementine is good 2
<outsider> other player with mkv codec?
<Tech-1> vlc i thing
<Tech-1> think
<outsider> yeh i got vlc, xmms is good thank u
<outsider> mime
<mime> heu out do u have the setings package for compiz also?
<outsider> mime yes, i got all but in the console
<outsider> says someting about emerald
<Tech-1> emerald is a wm desorator
<Tech-1> decorator
<mime> hey type in konsole
<outsider> ok,
<mime> compiz --replace
<Tech-1> also, in kde, you have to go to settings to make compiz the head wm
<mime> yes
<psyrus> aw sweet!
<outsider> konsole says, no protocol specified
<mime> as default wm maybe u should live kwin if u dont have emerald
<outsider> mmm,,
<mime> or whatever it name is
<outsider> ok,
<psyrus> is this a freenode server ?
<outsider> i think i dont have the video drivers
<Tech-1> it takes alittle bit to set it up, but you have to do it in settings, then, the icon will do its job
<genii-around> psyrus: Yes
<outsider> but i installed the video dirvers, i mean
<mime> go to the search label in the kde or with altfs searhc drivers
<outsider> maybe installed the wronge drivers
<psyrus> k,  i use this nick on freenode and my password worked.. nice
<mime> altf2
<vikash_> @Peace  takeoff : Depends: kdelibs but it is not installable
<psyrus> i was psyentologist a few minues ago but someone has registered that name allready
<mime> alt f2 - drivers- go until u see the green light, the recomended ones
<mime> sorry, n green light
<Peace-> vikash_: mmm sorry then you need to compile  or ...
<Peace-> vikash_: you will never get it
<outsider> mime u ar women?
<vikash_> oh but how to compille peace
<mime> select the recommended one Outsider
<mime> no
<outsider> ok,
<outsider> lol
<Peace-> vikash_: it's not easy . if you don't know it's better wait
<Peace-> !compile | vikash_
<ubottu> vikash_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<outsider> mime,
<mime> what
<vikash_> oh thanx ubottu
<outsider> after i intalled the drivers, who can add the compiz efects
<outsider> in the desktop settings?
<mime> just install fusion icon, click it, and there u select it
<Tech-1> some times , once you install the drivers, you have to reboot for them to take
<outsider> ook,
<mime> in tray, like a blue squeare with an arrow
<outsider> yeh i got that, i run the install fusion, but dont works, well thank you
<mime> if it goes very slow, remember that, select ''loose rendering effects'' or something like that
<mime> cya man, now i may go, also got some trouble with mine, cya all
<outsider> c ya bro,
<mime> =
<outsider> who can add panels?
<Tech-1> right click the panel/ add new
<outsider> but says empty,
<outsider> dont give me a option to download one
<Tech-1> is that the new kde 4.7 ?
<outsider> i got kde 11.10
<Tech-1> lol
<outsider> kubuntu 11.10
<outsider> lol
<Tech-1> thats kubuntu 11.10
<outsider> yeah
<Peace-> bye guys
<Tech-1> i havent tried that 1 yet, so things may have changed, youll have to ask others or experiment
<outsider> ook,, someone here got sabayon?
<Tech-1> i used to have that
<outsider> is good?
<Tech-1> way cool os
<outsider> ook,,, do you got back track ?
<Tech-1> not yet
<outsider> is too much for me,
<Tech-1> may be
<outsider> i need beini to,
<outsider> too,
<Tech-1> quite complicated and detailed
<outsider> ok,
<outsider> sorry bro, im new, and mi english sucks,
<outsider> sorry,
<Tech-1> no problem
<outsider> see later ppl
<jerrix> Evening every1 ! Just installed kubuntu 11.10 x64 "!
<jerrix> Have to say its better than any distro i tried before .. i detest Unity xD
<vikash_> cool jerrix
<jerrix> everything works instantly too .. thats kinda cool .. he shows WIFI too .. just awsum
<jerrix> Kubuntu is better than puppy too .. )
<Tech-1> hey, slack puppy 5.3 rocks
<Tech-1> i have it on a sd card
<Jerrix[BE]> it does ? you mean 5.3.1 ?
<Tech-1> Yeah
<Tech-1> kicks butt
<Jerrix[BE]> cause there were a few bugs in the first 1..
<Jerrix[BE]> couldnt load into os
<Tech-1> its good to go
<Jerrix[BE]> after installed on hdd partitions .. ye it is .. on an old USB or something like that
<Tech-1> well, i put it on a sd card , not hdd
<Jerrix[BE]> but at start i had kernel panics ..
<Tech-1> D`oh!
<Jerrix[BE]> actually you can install it to hdd too
<Tech-1> i know
<Jerrix[BE]> i know its not the way to go .. Cause it works in RAM i know . ..
<Tech-1> but i travel and i can use almost any pc and have fun
<Jerrix[BE]> yep thats true .. p
<Tech-1> one i installed it, i put everything and the kitchen sink, then saved it so when i use it, it has everything at my finger tips
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1: its always nice to see what they put into 150MB
<Tech-1> Yeah
<Tech-1> my sd card is 4g
<Tech-1> perfect
<vikash_> whoa really puppy dat cool
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1: but i don't like the standard gui .. but's that s personal :p
<vikash_> ..
<Tech-1> i used intel graphics, works excellent
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1: does ur wifi works ?
<Tech-1> perfectly
<Tech-1> borad 413
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1: manually ssid ?
<Tech-1> bcom
<Tech-1> no, it confoged on boot
<Tech-1> configed
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1: nice :P
<Tech-1> Yeah
<Tech-1> they did a good job w it
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1: should reconsider then :p
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1: but i'm fine with kubuntu at this moment ..
<Tech-1> ya, i use ku and gn on a hdd, puppy for sd card for travel
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1: sounds fair :p
<Jerrix[BE]> i tried mint be4 .. like 2 weeks ago .. didn't like it
<Tech-1> it has some bugs, but i worked them out
<Tech-1> do you have ati card ?
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1: did not have the time to .. kinda busy
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1: nope
<Tech-1> good
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1: nvidia gt 540m
<Tech-1> nvidia for linux
<Tech-1> Yeah
<Tech-1> Info:      Processes 149 Uptime 3:17 Memory 361.1/4022.9MB Client X-Chat 2.8.8 inxi 1.7.27
<Jerrix[BE]> long time no CLI .. how did you become that line ? :P
<Tech-1> inxi
<Tech-1> it uses gawk
<Tech-1> Graphics:  Card: nVidia G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]
<Tech-1>            X.Org 1.10.1 drivers nvidia (unloaded: fbdev,vesa,nouveau) Resolution 1600x900@50.0hz
<Tech-1>            GLX Renderer GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW! GLX Version 3.3.0 NVIDIA 270.41.06
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1:  shame  ? inxi ?? :P
<Tech-1> hehe
<Jerrix[BE]> inxi
<Jerrix[BE]> ? :P
<Tech-1> hold
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1: sure thing
<Tech-1> http://techpatterns.com/forums/about1133.html
<Tech-1> plus sudo apt-get install gawk
<Tech-1> then, to update  as root    inxi -U
<Jerrix[BE]> kk sec
<Tech-1> k
<Jerrix[BE]> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jerrix[BE]> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jerrix[BE]> aaah
<Jerrix[BE]> since i'm updating
<Tech-1> lol
<Jerrix[BE]> aargh :p
<FloodBotK1> Jerrix[BE]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tech-1> D`oh!
<Jerrix[BE]> =(
<Jerrix[BE]> where r u from tech ? :p
<Jerrix[BE]> if i may ask
<Jerrix[BE]> :p
<Tech-1> the command once you get installe dis this  .. /exec -o inxi -F
<Tech-1> but not here
<Tech-1> fla
<Jerrix[BE]> Tech-1:  belgium here :P
<Tech-1> cool
<Tech-1> i have a customer on the way, so i may step out for a while.
<Jerrix[BE]> allright
<Jerrix[BE]> Any1 ? Seems like updating is stuck and apps are not running .. cant even soft reboot ? its stuck on dpkg :P
<JoeSomebody> hi, problem installing on toshiba win7 satellite 650 , using kubuntu 64 bit i see the thing is locking up at configuring network device, does this mean bad lan card , or incompatible?
<JoeSomebody> i turned off ahci in bios
<JoeSomebody> "starting configure network device" and then it just stops
<JoeSomebody> i reset my lan, if someone responded i missed it
<jerrix> why is my battery discharging so fast ? xD
<mime> hey ppl, any help for dragon? unable to resume video where it was closed...
<zj> hi everyone
<zj> I am new here
<zj> can anyone telle me how to update?
<BluesKaj> zj, open a terminal , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zj> Thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> zj, ok
<BluesKaj> zj, personally i run the first command , then after checking what's to be updated , I then run the second command
<BluesKaj> bbl
<darkjedi> Hi there
<darkjedi> I am looking for some help
<darkjedi> I am trying to optimise VLC transcoding
<darkjedi> and get less of the following error
<darkjedi> "late buffer for muz input"
<darkjedi> Any ideas
<darkjedi> ?
<noaXess_netubu> hey all
<noaXess_netubu> what can that be, that i cat resume my netbook with any key... can suspend it but no resume..i'm on oneiric
<noaXess_netubu> what does resume control
<noaXess_netubu> ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> try using the power button/switch
<TheEvilPhoenix> that might fix that
<noaXess_netubu> no TheEvilPhoenix also power switch won't work
<noaXess_netubu> found this for kernel option acpi_sleep=nonvs
<noaXess_netubu> try it
<PeoplesAdvocate> Quick question. I wanted to download Kubuntu but was wondering if I could get KDE 4.7.4 installed quickly with binary packages. Came here http://kde.org/info/4.7.4.php and clicked the Kubuntu link at the bottom but says it is using 4.7.3
<PeoplesAdvocate> which is it?
#kubuntu 2011-12-21
<Shinka> I know that's a stupid question but sometime when I move my mouve, I don't actually know how I do it, but I get to see a preview of all currently active windows. This is cool! I would just like to know how to do it :P
<Shinka> mouve = mouse
<JoeSomebody> 160 gb hdd, install ubuntu on half of it, kubuntu says other half of disk unusable after i create a root partition
<JoeSomebody> changed hdds, same thing
<JoeSomebody> so kubuntu is incompalible with ubuntu LMAO
<JoeSomebody> cant be
<JoeSomebody> what is this unusable garbage?
<Kimlaroux> why do you want to install kubuntu on a serepate partition?
<Kimlaroux> can't you just intall kubuntu-destop over Ubuntu and chose your environment on login?
<JoeSomebody> thinking...
<JoeSomebody> i wanted to see the differences between the 2 , so i thought i HAD TO
<JoeSomebody> i dont have to ?
<JoeSomebody> i want to know things like is the same list of programs and games available, and if not why, and other things like that
<JoeSomebody> this brings up another question
<Kimlaroux> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<Kimlaroux> you can simply install kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu and you'll get kubuntu
<JoeSomebody> perhaps it IS better to give a person both DE with an install?
<Kimlaroux> I can't remember if installing it removes gnome/unity though
<OerHeks> you should be able to do both, 2 desktops on 1 ubuntu installation, and side-by-side
<JoeSomebody> i wouldn't want it to remove it
<JoeSomebody> so start with ubuntu?
<Kimlaroux> well, in my opinion it's cleaner and less confusing to have a different installation for both, if you want to compare... but that's just my taste =)
<OerHeks> i would choose side/by/side too, wich does not share programs & documents standard.
<OerHeks> if your disk is unusable, do you have 4 primairy partitions already ? ( this is the max)
<JoeSomebody> well i had a 160, ubuntu, made 40000 root, 4000 swap, 40000 home
<JoeSomebody> then coudl not do the same with kubuntu, said ubusable
<JoeSomebody> then coudl not do the same with kubuntu, said unusable
<JoeSomebody> i had 2 already
<JoeSomebody> i'm gonna try again
<JoeSomebody> logical is ok right?, i usually dont
<OerHeks> yes, extended with logical is ok
<mOrO^> after succesful install, updates download, and then the install of the upgrades freezes after about 56percent progress................after powering off, I get back on and cant install anything cuz it says that another manager is in use!!!   HELP!
<ybit> another manager? hmm.
<JoeSomebody> ok so now this time the installer crashed right after making the home partition
<JoeSomebody> no parent item for child
<JoeSomebody> i assume i am not the first to install these two?
<JoeSomebody> ubuntu = 30gb root, 4 swap, 40 gb home
<JoeSomebody> kubuntu = 30gb root, 4 swap, 40 gb home
<JoeSomebody> but after makling home installer crashes , twice
<JoeSomebody> i had tried it again, same
<JoeSomebody> the only primary partition was ubuntu root
<JoeSomebody> not sure what to try next
<Kimlaroux> why do you need a home partition?
<Kimlaroux> If you want one, Why not using just one for both install?
<JoeSomebody> if i use one  for both i cant see differences
<JoeSomebody> i assume
<JoeSomebody> cant even find kubuntu-desktop
<JoeSomebody> how do i find kubuntu-desktop?
<JoeSomebody> in ubuntu?
<Kimlaroux> nah I mean the /home partition, you can use the same for different installations
<Kimlaroux> it should not give you problems, but I might be wrong here
<JoeSomebody> can't find a damn thing with "unuty search"
<JoeSomebody> i am now in ubuntu trying to add kde , and cannnot
<Kimlaroux> when you installed ubuntu, you manually configured the partitions?
<JoeSomebody> because kubnuntu will not install
<JoeSomebody> eys
<JoeSomebody> yes
<JoeSomebody> [10:17] <JoeSomebody> ubuntu = 30gb root, 4 swap, 40 gb home
<Kimlaroux> is there another OS on the system?
<JoeSomebody> no
<JoeSomebody> took a blank 160gb
<JoeSomebody> [10:17] <JoeSomebody> ubuntu = 30gb root, 4 swap, 40 gb home
<JoeSomebody> [10:17] <JoeSomebody> kubuntu = 30gb root, 4 swap, 40 gb home
<JoeSomebody> [10:17] <JoeSomebody> but after makling kubuntu home installer crashes , twice
<Kimlaroux> hhmm, did the installer give you a automatic configuration for the partitions?
<JoeSomebody> i had only one other choice which erased ubuntu
<JoeSomebody> i have tried several things
<Kimlaroux> that's weird
<JoeSomebody> i thought so :)
<JoeSomebody> last year this worked
<Kimlaroux> the installer often has many choices... one being automatic repartitioning for installation beside other installed OS
<JoeSomebody> ub and kub on together
<Kimlaroux> maybe they changed that, for some obscure reason
<JoeSomebody> i can't imagine why , and i hope not
<Kimlaroux> so what crashes exactly, the installer, or the boot?
<JoeSomebody> installer
<Kimlaroux> the installer crashes?!? woha
<Kimlaroux> I'm betting it doesn't like to see two homes on the disc
<JoeSomebody> if i go logical, it crashes at the end, just before making partitions
<Kimlaroux> and 2 swap
<Kimlaroux> you don't need two swaps, the installer should use the one that's already there
<Kimlaroux> can't you just select the already installed swap during kubuntu's installation?
<JoeSomebody> maybe thats it however i did get away with this under another distro
<JoeSomebody> i will try to use 1st swap
<Kimlaroux> good idea
<Kimlaroux> another thing
<Kimlaroux> you don't need to make a separate partition for your home, you can place everything on a single partition
<JoeSomebody> well i wasnt sure there
<JoeSomebody> after all home contains desktop settings and stuff does it not?
<Kimlaroux> yes
<Kimlaroux> I haven't used a separate partition under Kubuntu in years
<Kimlaroux> it just sucks when one of the partition fills up and you gotta repartition to get more space... I like to have the whole disc for everything
<JoeSomebody> as long as there are 2 desktop folders created i guess it would be ok, one for kde and one for gnome?
<Kimlaroux> nah I think you're not understanding what I'm saying
<Kimlaroux> your /home folder can be within the "root" partition
<Kimlaroux> so you have, for exemple, 70GB for ubuntu and 70GB for Kubuntu
<Kimlaroux> and each partition has it's own /home folder, inside the main partition
<JoeSomebody> ok
<Kimlaroux> But again, it's a personal choice... it might be the source of you problem though
<tim> Hi All
<tim> Hi Jayne
<tim> Good Evening all
<EvilResistance> hi
<tim> Hi Evil
<tim> whats up?
<blausurf> hi
<tim> Hi
<tim> whats up with this channel?
<OU812> hellllooooo?
<dipesh> hellooo??
<OU812> Good Evening dipesh
<dipesh> good evening
<OU812> Where are you from?
<dipesh> i want to contribute to KDE how can I do it ??
<OU812> I really don't know, I just joined this channel
<dipesh> ohkk....
<dipesh> i m from india
<dipesh> whr r u from??
<OU812> I'm from the states, North Carolina
<dipesh> what do u do??
<OU812> I am an electrical engineer
<OU812> what about you?
<dipesh> great and i am a IT engineering student
<mime1111> LINUZ RULEX
<OU812> I do some programming on the side, Ruby on Rails rules
<qisnitweird> cant enable flash in konqueror
<qisnitweird> $
<luiz_> teste
<luiz_> :)
<luiz_> dhdhdh
<luiz_> ddd
<luiz_> d
<luiz_> d
<FloodBotK3> luiz_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<none_13> hello guys
<none_13> dolphin don't preview flash videos.
<none_13> can u give me some fix link?
<Tech-1> knock it off
<anubis> Hi , ich habe hier eine SD Karte, von der ich gerne gelöschte Bilder wiederherstellen möchte. Photorec möchte nun den Partition-Table-Type wissen. Leider weiß ich nicht was ich da reinschreiben muss. Kann mir jmd einen Tipp geben?
<anubis> None?
<soee> ekm :)
<soee> someone using beta ppa and have already KDE 4.8 beta2 ?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> the kde 4.7.4 packages have been updated several times these days. why?
<gorgonizer> soee: I tried to install it, but the install seems broken, some of the packes will not install..
<ikonia> gorgonizer: for fixes
<ikonia> gorgonizer: thats why updates get pushed out
<gorgonizer> I am trying to install KDE SC 4.8 Beta 2 oackages from the beta ppa
<gorgonizer> *packages..
<ikonia> ok.......?
<gorgonizer> no matter..
<soee> its working for me
<soee> update works just fine
<soee> abyway i cant edit any .js file in kate :D
<soee> i can open, seecontent but cant edit
<ikonia> what are the permissions on the file
<soee> they are fine
<ikonia> define "fine"
<soee> other editors can open adn edit its content
<gorgonizer> it doesn't appear that the kde4libs apckages are available for KDE 4.8 SC in th eBeta PPA from what I can tell..
<Quetzalcoatl> hi! can anyone tell why kwin become a zombie process ?
<SunTsu> Quetzalcoatl: do you know how process zombies are made?
<Quetzalcoatl> suntsu:nope
<SunTsu> Quetzalcoatl: processes that end need to return their status to their parent process. For that to happen the parent process needs to wait() on his forked child process. If it does not the process lingers on as a zombie until he can report his status
<mithrop> hi everybody
<maxvanceffer> hi
<vprints> hlo
<vprints> where is the kubuntu networkmanager conf file?
<vprints> is the current networkmanager a plasmoid?
<vprints> the thin is- i want to permanently enamble mobile broadband option
<vprints> i have it set to autoconnect
<vprints> but every time i start the computer i have to tick a box to enable it
<vprints> and this checkbox isn't remembered
<vprints> can't find any way to make this permanently stick in the UI
<vprints> but mabe from the conf file?
<vprints> anyone got any clues?
<vprints> ty :)
<cortex_sk> vprints: try /etc/NetworkManager
<SunTsu> vprints: could you please try to make longer lines, my screen is scrolling fast because of you
<vprints> ok
<soilism> Hello world.
<sekisushai> hello
<Fleck> bot wars! :D
<Tm_T> hopefully has stopped now
<soee> need someone with kde 4.8b2
<mime> hey ppl, mu external HDD has been detected by my comp with partiton manager, but once I started formatting, in any format, it crashes, any help? PLEASE
<drobole_> test
<JuJuBee> I have a  file called Trolltech.conf that is 82MB in my .config.  Google suggests that it is related to QT somehow.  Does anybody know anything about this file?
<ikonia> it is a QT config file
<ikonia> trolltech used to own / develop QT
<drobole_> When I ran a full upgrade on 11.10 it hang somewhere along the line so I killed it, reinstalled some flashplugin stuff manually and rebooted. It seems to work ok but the grub entry doesn't seem to get updated anymore. I have tried commands like update-initramfs -u, update-grub and os-prober, but nothings seems to help. Anyone got any suggestions?
<ikonia> drobole_: does the grub entry match the kernel you are booting ?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: why could a config file be 82MB...?
<drobole_> yes its the old 3.0.0.12, same as uname is reporting
<ikonia> JuJuBee: lots of config,
<ikonia> drobole_: so then it's right
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.14.16 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<palyo34> türk var mı?
<ikonia> drobole_: I suspect the lsb update hasn't been completed so it stil think it's 11.04 maybe ?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: What is it a config file for?  What app?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: it will be for QT as a tool set, not a specific app
<ikonia> JuJuBee: look in the config file and you can see what it's configuring
<drobole_> Thanks. So I guess I'm good then. Back to work... =)
<JuJuBee> I am trying to use disk quotas for my students and it is causing them to go over quota along with ~/.local/share/akonadi
<JuJuBee> ikonia: the config file has a bunch of paths then pages and pages of "%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%"
<ikonia> JuJuBee: run file against it, try to see what format it's in
<JuJuBee> ASCII text with very long lines
<ikonia> JuJuBee: so nothing unusual there then
<JuJuBee> ikonia: my other students are all in the K range not M range
<JuJuBee> strange
<ikonia> ask that student what he's configured
<JuJuBee> He says nothing special other than the apps we use in class... I trust him
<JuJuBee> Not sure what apps we use that use QT either...
<ikonia> JuJuBee: all kde apps do
<ikonia> JuJuBee: remove his config fi
<ikonia> remove his config file, copy another one in place
<ikonia> if it's the same as the normal apps you use as he says, it won't be a problem
<drobole_> Oh man what a disapointment. Can't fix anything with that grub2
<ikonia> why are you messing with grub2 ?
<drobole_> it wont boot my latest kernel and I think its becouse of the crash i had upgrading
<ikonia> why ?
<drobole_> why what?
<ikonia> drobole_: why are you messing with grub2 - why won't it boot the later kernel ?
<drobole_> i think its becouse it crashed during upgrade. actually i think its some flashplugin-download that does it. and now i don't know how to make grub understand that i have a new 3.0.0.14 image
<ikonia> drobole_: 1.) I told you to check the lsb status of your machine 2.) have you looked if the new kernel is actually installed ? I don't understand what a flashplugin has to do with your kernel
<drobole_> how do i check the lsb status? (flashplugin-download package makes the upgrade hang, thats why i killed the upgrade process and rebooted)
<ikonia> drobole_: ok - so when I ask you "check the lsb status" the response is "how do I do that" - not ignore it and keep messing with grub2 for no reason
<drobole_> i thought you were talking about lsb-core not fully upgraded
<ikonia> really annoys me that people ask for help and then either don't say they don't know how to do something, or just ignore it, then are shocked that they are not getting anywhere
<ikonia> drobole_: well, you are correct, if lsb core is updated it will update the lsb status too
<ikonia> so checking the lsb version on your machine is a good place to start
<DarkriftX> Can anyone here help me figure out why I am getting this error when I try to compile a plasmoid "yasp scripted"?  http://pastebin.com/niJc2tJ4
<DarkriftX> googling has not lead me to anything useful
<ikonia> DarkriftX: missing QT libraries
<ikonia> DarkriftX: is this plasmoid not compiled and packaged in the repos ?
<DarkriftX> ikonia: nope, you dl the source from kdelook
<DarkriftX> ive compiled it before on 11.04, but wont compile on 11.10
<DarkriftX> I have libqtgui installed
<ikonia> well there are two errors
<ikonia> 1.) the target you are saying to build does not exist inthe make file
<ikonia> 2.) it's complaining about missing libraries
<ikonia> DarkriftX: did the "make" command work ?
<DarkriftX> libqtgui4        is installed
<ikonia> (before you did make install
<DarkriftX> yes, make did
<drobole_> ikonia: i did a apt-get install lsb-core -s, and it says to install a bunch of packages... which reminds me lsb-core wasn't installed
<DarkriftX> the make install is what is failing
<ikonia> DarkriftX: ls -la /usr/lib/libQtGui.so
<ikonia> drobole_: lsb_release -a
<DarkriftX> file does not exist
<DarkriftX> I tried reinstalling the lib from apt, did no good
<drobole_> ikonia: it says no modules, release 11.10. Not much more
<ikonia> DarkriftX: there you go then
<DarkriftX> I am thinking there are path or variable issues
<DarkriftX> ok... but how do I get that lib if libqtgui4 is installed?
<ikonia> drobole_: ok - so at least it shows 11.10
<ikonia> DarkriftX: no path or variable issues, the file path it's calling out does not exist, that's not a variable
<ikonia> DarkriftX: research what provides that file
<drobole_> ikonia: it was 11.10 before i clicked that "Full Upgrade" button too
<DarkriftX> isnt there a command in apt-get that shows "whatprovides" ?
<ikonia> drobole_: oh, sorry, I thought you where upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10
<drobole_> no
<DarkriftX> I thought id used it before, but cannot find it
<ikonia> DarkriftX: it is there
<ikonia> DarkriftX: apt-file ?
<DarkriftX> installing, ill try that
<drobole_> ikonia: thanks for trying to help though.
<DarkriftX> all 3 packages that provide that file are "up to date"
<DarkriftX> ive reinstalled 1 of them, no change
<ikonia> drobole_: is the new kernel installed ?
<ikonia> DarkriftX: do a find on the machine see if that file is there
<DarkriftX> find is still running, thanks for the help ikonia
<DarkriftX> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so
<DarkriftX> wondering if I should symlink it, or find the file in the app im compiling that has its path hardcoded in
<ikonia> DarkriftX: is this a 64bit system ?
<palyo34> türk var mı
<DarkriftX> no
<ikonia> DarkriftX: I'm surprised thats not already linked
<ikonia> palyo34: English only in this channel please.
<palyo34> ok
<DarkriftX> I edited the CMakeCache.txt file with the path, and now im getting more errors. Im guessing im going to have to edit a bunch of them
<DarkriftX> is it supposed to be symlinked by default?
<ikonia> DarkriftX: I would have expected it to either be in /usr/lib if this was a 32bit system or linked into it
<DarkriftX> $ uname -i -- i386
<DarkriftX> would I possibly be breaking stuff by copying the .so files from the i386-linux-gnu folder, or would I need to symlink them.
<ikonia> don't copy
<ikonia> symlink
<DarkriftX> I tried cp -r *.so .. and cp -r *.so /usr/lib/, both failed. Am I missing something else? I rarely actually create symlinks
<DarkriftX> Getting: cp: `/usr/lib/libanl.so': can make relative symbolic links only in current directory
<ikonia> no no no no
<ikonia> don't copy libs like that
<ikonia> ughh you're making a mess
<ikonia> don't copy
<DarkriftX> erm, I used -s instead of -r
<DarkriftX> I typed it wrong in here
<ikonia> why are you using cp -s ?
<ikonia> ln is the command
<ikonia> ln -s
<DarkriftX> Because I did not know, hence being in here asking.
<ikonia> don't rush in with commands
<ikonia> if you don't know - ask
<DarkriftX> ok, well, used that and apparently it doesnt like symlinks to symlinks
<DarkriftX> make[2]: stat: /usr/lib/libQtSvg.so: Too many levels of symbolic links
<ikonia> ok - so that's a symlink
<ikonia> DarkriftX: ls -la /usr/lib/libQtSvg.so
<DarkriftX> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2011-12-21 08:07 /usr/lib/libQtSvg.so -> libQtSvg.so
<ikonia> ok so I think you've made a bit of a mess here as the link is pointing at it's self
<mithrop> hi here
<mithrop> I often have Segmentation fault of plasma-desktop. Do you know why ?
<Peace-> mithrop: ?
<Peace-> mithrop: kde version ? video card? destkop effect active?
<DarkriftX> Ok, so I have no idea how to properly create these hundreds of symlinks with the ln command as the ones in the i386 folder are also symlinks to .so.x.x.x files, where x is the version number I assume
<DarkriftX> do I need to create a for loop to ln each file that is *.so.* as /usr/lib/$1.so ?
<mithrop> Peace-: ok. Fully upgraded KUbuntu (KDE 4), video : ATI Mobility Radeon HD4200 (driver non-free), desktop effects activated
<ikonia> DarkriftX: I'm more worried that you now have symlinks that link to themselves
<DarkriftX> ikonia: they are easily spotted, I can remove them if needed
<DarkriftX> or overwrite them with the correct ones
<DarkriftX> makes me wonder why ln would even allow that
<Peace-> mithrop: mmm i guess :) you need to disable some desktop effects or some of
<Peace-> mithrop: try disabling blur
<Peace-> mithrop: i guess it's your video card and driver
<Peace-> mithrop: you could try to use free driver ...
<BluesKaj> hiyas folks
<ikonia> DarkriftX: but what else is linked wrong now was the point I was going for
<mithrop> Peace-: blur is already disabled
<ikonia> DarkriftX: links that point to themselves are the same as a file not existing
<DarkriftX> should only be .so files that were in the child folder
<Peace-> mithrop: for me it's a video driver issue
<DarkriftX> ikonia: yes, but they didnt exist before
<DarkriftX> so now they still dont exist, but I have to remove the faulty link
<mithrop> Peace-: if I disable my non-free driver, I will be able to use accelerated stuff anyway ?
<Peace-> mithrop: try i dunno
<Peace-> mithrop: btw it's a dangerous stuff :) i hope your are not noob
<Peace-> you should be able to see the screen after that
<Peace-> but i am not sure
<mithrop> if by "not a noob" you mean "you know how to use a tty and nano", no I'm not a noob :p
<ikonia> no is the answer
<ikonia> pretty much most nvidia / ati cards do not work fully with the open modules
<Peace-> mithrop: ok you can do then :)
<mithrop> ok
<BluesKaj> mithrop, , i'm a bit late in the game here , did you install the recommended driver in jockey ?
<mithrop> I installed the only which works ^^
<DarkriftX> ikonia: I have created a for loop to rename all symlinks that point to themself to file.so.bak
<DarkriftX> so for now, they are resolved enough for me to continue.
 * BluesKaj shrugs , ok mithrop , whatever that is
<DarkriftX> What is the best way to copy symlinks in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu up a level, but still point to the files they are linked to?
<mithrop> BluesKaj: the systment didn't recommend me one particular driver ;)
<BluesKaj> in additional drivers , mithrop ?
<BluesKaj> kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<mithrop> yes. I have two possibilities in this window. ATI/AMD for FGLRX or FLGRX for ATI/AMD (post-release ofUbuntu)
<mithrop> BluesKaj: so I choose the first one :)
<BluesKaj> mithrop, fglrx is the driver afaik ...I used it on a ati onboard graphics a few yrs ago
<mithrop> BluesKaj: what do you mean exactly ?
<BluesKaj> mithrop, checkout your package manager about the fglrx driver description
<arkanabar> Hey, does kubuntu still use packagekit as the primary GUI package management app?
<maco> no, muon
<BluesKaj> arkanabar, no it's called Muon now , it's ok but can be buggy
<mithrop> ok
<arkanabar> I'm going to guess that synaptic is only a sudo apt-get away.  for the command line, Deo gratias.
<BluesKaj> arkanabar, yup, synaptic is still my fav , use it for reference
<mithrop> BluesKaj: it's for AMD Radeon and FireGL graphics accelerators
<gorgonzola> can someone please explain why do i have like three package management apps? apper?  kpackagekit? muon?
<gorgonzola> and which are we keeping as standard in the distro?
<szal> *buntu has apper?
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, if you ugraded thru the net , then the old kpackagekit will still be installed from the previous OS
<BarkingFish> szal: yes it does. We got apper because packagekit had issues building on 11.10, so apper came as kpackagekit's replacement
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: i seem to remeber i installed from scrtach, which is what i normally do. and i knew that we were getting muon, but i just noticed that apper is the one serving notifications
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: these are all apt frontends, right? can i just leave on of them and remove all others?
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, I just use synaptic as a reference , I don't bother with notifiacations since I run an update/upgrade every morning anyway
<BluesKaj> with ap-get
<BluesKaj> apt
 * BluesKaj shakes the crumbs out of the KB
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: yes, i generally relly on apt directly, too. but i just noticed i'm getting notification spammed by several diff package managers. so let me rephrase: can i remove some/all of them without ending with a dependency mess?
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, yes , just guis for apt
<BarkingFish> crumbs??? You eat at your keyboard???  aaaargh!
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, i haven't tried removing them , i just turn of the notifiers
<BluesKaj> off
<outsider> hey hi,
<BluesKaj> yeah  BarkingFish , I use a wireless KB here at my easy chair , with coffee and all kinds of good stuff :)
<outsider> what software is good for vpn
<outsider> safe
<Torch> openvpn
<outsider> thank u
<outsider> but i neeed something free
<Torch> it's free and open source
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: I drink at my pc, but never eat while I'm near the keyboard.  I've had the joys of having a furry keyboard before from doing that.  Got some spaghetti sauce in between the keys and it became intelligent :)
<outsider> but is not for linux
<szal> outsider: of course it is
<Torch> sure it's available for linux. where do you get your information from?
<szal> outsider: other than that..  do you need a VPN client or a VPN server?
<outsider> official web site
<outsider> vpn client
<BluesKaj> !vpn | outsider
<ubottu> outsider: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<outsider> on windows i got anchor dree
<outsider> free
<outsider> and that is cool, i need something like that
<szal> outsider: p   vpnc                                                                   - Cisco-compatible VPN client
<outsider> thanks for the link ubottu thanks all
<BarkingFish> outsider: You CAN use it on linux...   I see that from their entry on Google :)
<outsider> yeh thank all
<hanthana> is it possible to use kde 4.7.4 translations on Kubuntu 11.10?
<BluesKaj> hanthana, I think so, altho i haven't tried it yet
<hanthana> BluesKaj, is there anyway to confirm it?
<BluesKaj> hanthana, I believe some have installed 4.7.4 with success , but the kicker seems to be problematic on some
<hanthana> BluesKaj, i am not an Ubuntu user but I am trying to build a localized spin based on Kubuntu 11.10
<hanthana> the translation for KDE 4.7.4 has been done
<jbwiv> guys, I have sound from everything on my system except amarok. amarok *used* to work, but no longer. It's not muted as far as I can tell. Any ideas what might be wrong?
<szal> BluesKaj: what's w/ the Kicker on 4.7.4?
<DarkriftX> crap, can anyone tell me what this error means?
<DarkriftX> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<DarkriftX> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'.
<DarkriftX> .
<FloodBotK3> DarkriftX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarkriftX> sorry, thought it was one line
<szal> DarkriftX: on doing what?
<DarkriftX> opening anything that lists files
<DarkriftX> dolphin, a save dialog, etc
<DarkriftX> I recently updated a bunch of packages that were showing as having updates in apt-get
<genii-around> DarkriftX: Have you rebooted since the updates?
<DarkriftX> I have not, but im normally asked to when its needed
<Torch> DarkriftX: try running this from a  shell: kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<DarkriftX> sudo required?
<genii-around> DarkriftX: I would suggest to do a shutdown-restart, then see if the problem persists... if so then to come back and continue
<Torch> DarkriftX: no, must run this as user
<DarkriftX> running
<DarkriftX> complaining about lots of mime types not having tailing semicolon
<DarkriftX> kbuildsycoca4(14082) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry text/html in "/home/darkrift/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon).
<DarkriftX> example of one of the hundreds of errors
<Torch> DarkriftX: it will complain a lot. question is, does it complain about file:// or not... ;-)
<Torch> DarkriftX: go check if the error persists in dolphin
<DarkriftX> error continues
<DarkriftX> I dont see file specifically listed, but URL is
<Torch> DarkriftX: please pastebin the contents of /usr/share/kde4/services/file.protocol
<DarkriftX> http://pastebin.com/JcpXYmxr
<Torch> DarkriftX: looking ok
<Torch> DarkriftX: does /usr/lib/kde4/kio_file.so exist?
<DarkriftX> Hrmmm, I ran ldconfig a while ago, could that have broken something?
<DarkriftX> $ ls -lah /usr/lib/kde4/kio_file.so
<DarkriftX> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 83K 2011-12-09 00:07 /usr/lib/kde4/kio_file.so
<Torch> DarkriftX: ok, looking good as well.
<Torch> DarkriftX: running out of ideas without more diagnostics, i'm afraid
<Torch> DarkriftX: try rebooting ;-)
 * genii-around makes coffee
<DarkriftX> I had a problem where libs that were expectd to be in /usr/lib/ were in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu instead. I was told to add that folder to a conf and run ldconfig, but it was already in an included conf when I ran ldconfig
<DarkriftX> Im almost afraid to boot now lol
<DarkriftX> reboot*
<Torch> DarkriftX: please pastebin /etc/ld.so.conf and the output of ls -l /etc/ld.so.conf.d
<DarkriftX> ld.so.conf is just an include to the folder, ill paste the output of the folder and files
<Torch> DarkriftX: that's what i was trying to check ;-)
<DarkriftX> http://pastebin.com/WKqDcF0H
<Torch> DarkriftX: i don't see anything suspicious, but it's hard to tell of course. i'm on x86-64 here so the files are quite different
<DarkriftX> Ok, guess its time to reboot and pray. Is there a way to restart kio before I do?
<Torch> DarkriftX: kio itself cannot be started
<Torch> DarkriftX: kios are shared libraries
<DarkriftX> ok, reboot it is then :S
<Torch> DarkriftX: and the one responsible for the file protocol seems to have stopped working for you for whatever reason
<DarkriftX> hopefully ill be back in a few minutes
<Torch> DarkriftX: good luck ;-)
<DarkriftX> odd, the reboot seems to have halted
<DarkriftX> kde started to shutduwn, then stopped and re-opened the main panel
<Torch> DarkriftX: could be plasma acting up again...
<DarkriftX> odd, I no longer have reboot in the leave menu
<DarkriftX> guess ill use terminal
<DarkriftX> I have no wm, so its hard to navigate
<genii-around> kubutunvbtv: FloodBotK3 is a bot :)
<Peace-> genii-around: :P
<kubutunvbtv> http://tkavbtv.blogspot.com
<genii-around> kubutunvbtv: Also there is no advertising in here, it is a way to get yourself booted
<Pici> kubutunvbtv: do you have a support question?
<kubutunvbtv> this is the webblog
<kubutunvbtv> for downloads
<kubutunvbtv> so if you dont like
<kubutunvbtv> go out
<genii-around> kubutunvbtv: It does not matter. If you cannot follow the ruiles here, you will be the one to go out.
<kubutunvbtv> ok
<kubutunvbtv> you know whom you will introduce you to pack toushck
<kubutunvbtv> dous demo
<BluesKaj> kubutunvbtv, do you have a kubuntu related question ?
<reisi> is there a global hotkey or a desktop effect to just move all the windows out of the way, something like "present desktop"?
<kubutunvbtv> If you are running a kubuntun but also I have subsystems that are installed, because the question guy
<Peace-> reisi: alt tab?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, reisi , what about just opening an unused desktop
<reisi> Peace-: nope
<Peace-> reisi: systemsettings => destkop effects
<Peace-> reisi: there are the shortcuts
<BluesKaj> kubutunvbtv, don't use a translator , join #ubuntu-es
<reisi> Peace-: i didn't mean "present windows", i meant present *desktop*, but BluesKaj's idea works the same
<genii-around> It may not be exactly what you want but ctrl-f12
<Peace-> reisi: ctl f11 ?
<Peace-> ah undestood  i guess
<kubutunvbtv> lololo
<kubutunvbtv> thanks u
<Peace-> reisi: ctrl f8
<genii-around> It *is* annoying that the Show Desktop widget seems to have been removed
<Peace-> genii-around: show destkpp is there
<Peace-> :P
<genii-around> Peace-: Not on mine for some reason. ( kubuntu ppa KDE version )
<Peace-> genii-around: haha you suck :P
 * Peace- actually i have ppa too
<BluesKaj> bbl
<DarkriftX> Torch: I was finally able to get booted up, but had a bit of probs.
<DarkriftX> my 2nd (and main) screen was not working on reboot. I had to unplug it, boot, plug it in and then "auto detect" it
<DarkriftX> but files seem to be working, which was the problem so thanks for the troubleshooting
<blair> will kubuntu 12.04 be based on qt 4.8?
<genii-around> blair: So far it's based on 4.7.4
<genii-around> Since it's an LTS I imagine it will go to qt 4.8 at some point though
<blair> genii-around, because they want to be on the latest version since LTS will be supported for so long?
<genii-around> blair: Yes, support is also moving to 5 years both desktop and server
<genii-around> blair: They may be some devs in #ubuntu+1   ( which is also #kubuntu+1) who know more
<Peace-> 4.8 will be release on 25/01 aorund
<kimal73> hi, can you give me one repository list of kubuntu 11.10? i have some problems
<Peace-> so i guess 12.04 will be based on 4.8
<Peace-> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<EvilResistance> kimal73:  what kind of problems?
<kimal73> EvilResistance: "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"
<EvilResistance> kimal73:  sudo apt-get update
<EvilResistance> did you use sudo?
<EvilResistance> (or in GUI, kdesu)
<kimal73> i done this
<blair> Peace-, 25/01 meaning January 25?
<Peace-> blair: yes
<Peace-> around
<Peace-> i don't know well the date but in the late january
<blair> Peace-, no, i was asking since it looked like a European date ordering :)
<genii-around> kimal73: If you totally screwed up your sources.list file somehow, there is usually the sample one to be found at /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<Peace-> blair: i am italian :)
<Peace-> blair: and actually  we write 25/01
<Peace-> btw here : http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.8_Release_Schedule#Wednesday.2C_January_25.2C_2012:_KDE_SC_4.8_Release
<SunTsu> .o0( why on earth does everybody use different date formats, different ordering, different delimiters? So confusing )
<kimal73> genii-around: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/777864/
<kimal73> genii-around: i have kubuntu on ubuntu.
<genii-around> kimal73: If your version is not 8.04  (Hardy)   then just replace all "hardy" with the name of your version ( like natty or oneiric ) instead
<blair> is qt 4.8 source compatible with 4.7?
<blair> could kubuntu update to qt 4.8 now, and then do kde in january
<EvilResistance> blair:  i'm not sure that's wise... it might break things (usually major updates dont get thrown into oneiric main repos, but into backports... but upgrading qt could cause problems)
<EvilResistance> genii-around:  that's actually not a safe thing...
<EvilResistance> oh wait
<EvilResistance> genii-around:  nevermind, misread
<blair> EvilResistance, i was asking for precice
<genii-around> EvilResistance: He is pasting the example file
<genii-around> :0
<EvilResistance> blair:  wait, for precise?
<EvilResistance> you need the +1 channel...
<EvilResistance> <genii-around> blair: They may be some devs in #ubuntu+1   ( which is also #kubuntu+1) who know more
<EvilResistance> they're the ones who *might* help
<EvilResistance> or might know more
<blair> EvilResistance, i'm just curious on what's possible, but i'll check over there
<EvilResistance> blair:  also, #kubuntu-devel
<kimal73> genii-around: i'changed with oneiric but the problem is here.
<EvilResistance> blair:  i have your answer for you :P
<blair> EvilResistance, looking forward to it :)  they haven't answered yes/no in ubuntu+1
<EvilResistance> blair:  see #ubuntu+1
<EvilResistance> i hate pasting into more than one channel ;P
<kimal73> EvilResistance: this is the result of sudo apt-get update http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/777881/
<kimal73> someone can help for this message on oneric "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"
<kimal73> *help me
<DarthFrog> kimal73: What operation is that?
<kimal73> DarthFrog: i try to install some sw from muon software center
<DarthFrog> kimal73:  Try "sudo apt-get install <software-package>"
<DarthFrog> Or "sudo muon", if you prefer.
<kimal73> yes, so it makes. but if i wont install a theme to my desktop background the problem is ever here.
<kimal73> i have to use only konsol
<kimal73> DarthFrog: this bug was solved before the oneric release. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qapt/+bug/875657
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 875657 in qapt (Ubuntu) "Muon: "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kimal73> yes, it's this.
<DarthFrog> apt-get will work.
<kimal73> ahahahahahah
<DarthFrog> Or "kdesudo muon".
<kimal73> DarthFrog: sudo muon is ok...
<kimal73> thanks!
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<kimal73> can i use konsol to open the desktop settings?
<genii-around> kimal73: kcmshell4 --list    will show you all available modules you call. You can call them by: kcmshell4 module-name
<ubuntu__> Olaa!!
<ubuntu> Olaa!!
<genii-around> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntu> OLaa!!
 * genii-around sips
<Tech-1> jack+coke ?
<genii-around> Tech-1: Coffee :)
<Tech-1> o
<Tech-1> cool
<kimal73> genii-around: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/777981/
<genii-around> kimal73: Yes, that is the list of control modules available. After you decide which one it is you need from the description beside it, you call it by: kcmshell4 NAME   where NAME is the name on the left side
<kimal73> oops ok!!!
<meho> guten abend an alle! mein virtualbox startet nicht mehr, hat jemand lust /zeit mir zu helfen
<meho> ?
<ikonia> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<meho> sorry THX !
<ikonia> no problem
<aguitel> how to add my user to vboxusers group ?
<ikonia> aguitel: open the useradmin gui, add the user
<aguitel> ikonia, how to open useradmin in kde ?
<aguitel> where is it?
<ikonia> now that is a good question, I don't know as I'm not a kde user on a regulgar basis
<OerHeks> In Kubuntu, you can do this by going into the KDE Control Center -> System Administration -> User Management and clicking on the button to go into Administrative Mode.
<OerHeks> http://patrickteglia.com/blog/virtualbox-ose-kubuntu
<aguitel> OerHeks, thanks
<bdonato> so, I just recently installed KDE plasma, what's some neat things I should be setting up?
 * vandenoever just upgraded to oneric, now the desktop is frozen
<vandenoever> some akonadi rss process is doing tons of io
#kubuntu 2011-12-22
<amason> morn all, i have some services virtualbox for example, which currently start on boot and I was wondering how i can stop them starting on boot. They don't seem to use upstart, they use the old init style in /etc/init.d/vbox
<Drake_> hi
<PhireB0mb3r> Hello.
<Drake_> hope I'm not interrupting a discussion, but I'd appreciate some help >.<
<PhireB0mb3r> !ask | Drake_
<ubottu> Drake_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Drake_> I've installed Kubuntu x64. I had windows7 and ubuntu before kubuntu was installed on the ubuntu partition now my grub is all messed up. All I see is a black screen that says 'grub >' and before that it was in rescue mode. Can anyone help me?
<PhireB0mb3r> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<PhireB0mb3r> Have you followed the instructions there?
<Drake_> Yes
<Drake_> I get errors through some of the steps
<PhireB0mb3r> I've had similar issues in the past and the article helped me resolve it in getting GRUB back to a working state.
<PhireB0mb3r> Have you tried using SGD?
<PhireB0mb3r> SGD == Super Grub Disk
<Drake_> no
<PhireB0mb3r> http://supergrubdisk.org
<PhireB0mb3r> Give that a try, too.
<Drake_> I'm in live-mode right now so I can't burn any discs
<PhireB0mb3r> It has a walk-through menu to help you restore GRUB
<Drake_> also I've tried creating a booting usb, but I get an error at the end
<PhireB0mb3r> If you're running LiveCD, you can restore through this, too.
<Drake_> through the terminal you mean?
<PhireB0mb3r> You can go through the Installer and just setup GRUB.
<Drake_> because on the disc options it said that this ISO comes with no recovery mode
<PhireB0mb3r> Yes, you can do it in Terminal/Konsole, too.
<Drake_> I've tried countless ways through konsole, with no luck
<PhireB0mb3r> Did you chroot your drive and bind /mnt /proc and /dev?
<Drake_> yes
<PhireB0mb3r> What happened then?
<PhireB0mb3r> What messages did you receive when trying to restore GRUB?
<Drake_> I tried that like an hour ago, and everything went find except for a 'cannot find' excerpt I can't remember
<PhireB0mb3r> Care to try now and see if you can get that error message again?
<Drake_> I restarted and got grub, but it only showed my windows 7 install. When I selected it it would restart grub and it'd ask me to choose
<Drake_> It was an infinite loop u.u
<PhireB0mb3r> OK. Did you try Google'ing the error message for a path to resolution?
<Drake_> Yes, nothing really relevant came up
<PhireB0mb3r> 0.-
<Drake_> I'm trying to do the restore grub method. Do I have to mount something before doing 'sudo grub-install /dev/xxx'?
<Naril> hi
<Naril> of course not
<Drake_> I got this "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)"
<PhireB0mb3r> You're on the LiveCD. You have to chroot the device first.
<cherry> ..
<PhireB0mb3r> Found this on Google -> http://sidvind.com/wiki/HOWTO_Restore_GRUB_after_Windows_XP_installation-cd
<Drake_> got to the grub --no-floppy step and I got this "Error 27 unrecognized command"
<gizmobay> I have dual monitors setup using nouveau through kde. I have my primary set as one but when I open new programs they always open on 2. The res on 2 is different from 1.
<Drake_> Thanks anyways guys
<Drake_> :/
<jmichaelx> for performance (possible HD GPU offloading?), which would be better for a radeon hd 3470, fglrx or the FOSS drivers?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> hey can I transfer files to/from my phone and play off my phone or off my Kubuntu server with DLNA?
<Roey> Does Kubuntu support DLNA proper, and not just generic upnp?
<Roey> So far, the most I see regarding DLNA and anything KDE-related seems to be this thread about Amarok and DLNA:  http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=97095
<ok_wait> hey guys, i'm actually not running kubuntu but ubuntu 11.10 with lightdm and unity (just upgraded from 11.04 with gnome) and i'm improvising for lack of functionality and customizations with plasma-desktop.  this http://picpaste.com/Workspace_1_024-3ie5JKam.jpeg menu will not go away once summon for the first time and i can pass clicks through it as though it weren't there. any ideas how to fix this?
<szal> ok_wait: you didn't reboot yet, did you?
<ok_wait> lol
<ok_wait> ok fine for you :)
<ok_wait> :|
<ok_wait> ... it still won't go away
 * szal has no idea if plasma-desktop was even meant to run w/o KDE
<szal> my take: if you don't run KDE, don't expect Plasma to work as expected ^^
<ok_wait> all the package dependencies were met
<ok_wait> ok i guess that's fair
<ok_wait> just for the record, other than this little mishap, it's working beautifully
<ok_wait> ok so plasma-desktop has been killed but the panel and its menu still remains. this doesn't have anything to do with you guys anymore does it?
<anubis> Hi, is there an easy way to make kubuntu boot in text-mode without adapting the start-scripts?
<ikonia> anubis: you either need to remove the graphical components, or modify the startup scripts to not boot it
<DarsVaeda> looking for a program to diff two files wether text or binary
<muesli> are there any good alternatives to plasma?
<Torch> i'd be surprised if there were _any_ alternatives
<muesli> Torch: kicker, razor-qt, i guess. i bet there are a few more. i'm just fed up with the general brokenness of plasma and it doesn't look like it will be fixed anytime soon
<francesco_> film
<francesco_> film
<Torch> muesli: i wouldn't call either an alternative to plasma.though... kicker is kde 3.5 tech and razor-qt aims to be replacing all of kde
<muesli> granted, i'd prefer a kde4 kicker myself, but anything is currently an improvement over plasma :-/
<Torch> muesli: what's not working for you?
<muesli> where to even start... :-/
<muesli> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/22/plasma-desktopn16883.jpg
<muesli> here it show me an activity's name cut-off on the left side of my monitor
<muesli> on my second activity it shows no name whatsoever
<muesli> the third activity shows the name in the right place
<muesli> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/22/plasma-desktopw16883.jpg
<muesli> notifications are all mis-sized, the button here is just an example
<Torch> muesli: you wouldn't even _have_ activities without plasma, so how would "anything" be an improvement?
<muesli> each notification appears three times
<muesli> twice on the left monitor, once on the right monitor
<muesli> every other start it fails to initialize my main panel
<muesli> it's just missing then
<Torch> muesli: that's bad. but i guess it's something about your config, because it's very unlikely such a major bug would go unnoticed and unfixed for long
<muesli> after running it for a few hours it constantly uses ~50% of my cpu
<Torch> muesli: check which plasmoids you run and if you need them
<Torch> muesli: many plasmoids are just buggy
<Torch> muesli: but again, you wouldn't get _any_ plasmoids without plasma, so there's no point looking for an alternaitve ;-)
<muesli> Torch: i've freshly installed kubuntu a few times already. the bugs reappear every time
<muesli> (since 10.04 at least)
<muesli> i've even filed the bugs to aseigo, he just keeps coming up with new excuses ;-)
<Torch> muesli: well, this is nothing personal between aaron and you
<muesli> no, of course not
<Torch> muesli: if you've filed the bugs with kde, they will get looked at and dealt with.
<muesli> that's what i tried to say actually ;-)
<Torch> muesli: heh ;-)
<Torch> muesli: got a tracker number?
<muesli> let's see. might be hard to find because the bugs usually get shot down as invalid / can't reproduce
<muesli> (and hence don't appear under my reported bugs anymore)
<muesli> sigh
<Torch> muesli: just set up another saved search for all bugs you ever reported
<Torch> muesli: should be possible (i don't have that one myself, but i got one for my products, including closed issues)
<muesli> yeah, just trying :-)
<muesli> either way, usually aaron tells me it's my fault for having more than one monitor and an nvidia
<muesli> ;-0
<Torch> muesli: exactly my setup here in the office
<muesli> same resolution on both monitors?
<Torch> muesli: works like a charm. and has been for ages.
<Torch> muesli: yes.
<muesli> yeah, that helps a lot
<muesli> try different monitors and experience the unusability :)
<Torch> muesli: i imagine you might find other DEs not dealing with that perfectly either
<Torch> muesli: i'd be surprised if the razor-qt devs currently even intentionally supported that setup, at this stage of their development efforts
<muesli> dunno, at least i don't expect to see randomly appearing bugs
<Torch> (this is no excuse for any plasma bugs, of course)
<muesli> like my panel just disappeared again
<muesli> now it's suddenly popping up cut-off on the top part of the screen
<muesli> whereas its border is painted on the other monitor on the bottom part of the screen
<muesli> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/22/plasma-desktopO16883.jpg
<Torch> muesli: and you've got the panel configured to cover both screens?
<muesli> nope, it should appear on top of the left monitor
<muesli> it's appearing everywhere but there
<muesli> now it's completely gone :-/
<muesli> having said that, it'll work fine every other time i log in
<muesli> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/22/plasma-desktopb16883.jpg
<muesli> notifications appearing in random places
<Torch> muesli: i see. the best thing you can do is post all those screenshots as attachments to your bugs.kde.org report and provide as much detail as possible to reproduce the bugs
<muesli> i know i'm asking for a leap of faith here, but i'm a (kde-) dev myself and i reported all of those issues before
<muesli> they all got filed as invalid eventually
<muesli> i've tried wiping all my configs, tried a fresh home dir, tried switching around monitors, bought a new nvidia card, installed every kubuntu since 10.04, tried opensuse and arch
<muesli> it's pretty reproducible if you ask me ;-)
<muesli> that's why asking for an alternative in here was my last resort
<csmsarr> BONJOUR tout le mon
<csmsarr> monde
<Lynoure> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Lynoure> But hello.
<csmsarr> ok merci !! mais on tape ca ou ?
<muesli> Torch: nice, razor works like a charm :)
<muesli> ooh, and all of a sudden all my desktop effects are smooth as heck
<Torch> muesli: how can you tell when the issues under KDE are intermittent, though?
<muesli> that's only the panel issue that's intermittent
<roland> hi. i'm editing a XML file with kate, anyone know how to fold all elements?
<excognac> hi all
<excognac> I don't quite understand https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272495 says that the bug is resolved. Then where is it indicated how to do so?
<ubottu> KDE bug 272495 in general "Crash in TaskManager::TaskItem::task" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<excognac> but i have this issue every day, and my system is updated
<excognac> It really gets on my nerves
<excognac> So could anyone please explain me patiently what to do? My anger may enveil an easy solution
<Torch> excognac: you do have KDE 4.7.4?
<excognac> yes, output for kded4 --version Qt: 4.7.4 KDE Development Platform: 4.7.3 (4.7.3) KDE Dæmon: $Id$
<ubuntu> sqlut
<ubuntu> fjfjf
<ubuntu> jf
<ubuntu> fj
<ubuntu> fjjfj
<FloodBotK3> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> j
<ubuntu> jj
<tsimpson> excognac: 4.7.3 is not 4.7.4
<excognac> jeez, ouch
<excognac> sorry for taking your time, and your help is appreciated thanks
<ucenik30> hi
<ucenik30> any1 here?
<bf>  no
<ucenik30> kaj si bee ti beee
<bf> eve be made
<bf> bratche kje se dopishvame :D
<ucenik30> da be :D
<ucenik30> chiteranglisthe
<bf> -14+3 ?
<ucenik30> 19
<ucenik30>  i fail math
<bf> i no understend angliski
<Hahahaha> hahahaha
<bf> hahaahahahahahaaha
<bf> .i.
<Hahahaha> _!_
<bf> olo
<Hahahaha> o!o
<bf> 0i0
<Hahahaha> OiO
<bf> c= :
<Hahahaha> 5úøø
<Hahahaha> ==========================3
<bf> c======================= O
<Hahahaha> UBUNTU SUCKS
<bf> it sure does
<bf> !
<Hahahaha> yell yea
<bf> EJJJ MACHOR
<Hahahaha> spam spam spam
<Hahahaha> spam spam spam
<Hahahaha> spam spam spam
<bf> xgxf
<Hahahaha> spam spam spam
<bf> g
<Hahahaha> v
<Hahahaha> vspam spam spam
<bf> xg
<Hahahaha> v
<FloodBotK3> Hahahaha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK3> bf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hahahaha> ciitas
<bf> cicam
<Hahahaha> kaj si be
<bf> eve be
<bf> ejj
<bf> instalirajte go site
<bf> govedo
<bf> konj
<bf> mrsul
<bf> dfgdfg
<ucenik> asd
<ucenik> gude glup
<rogi> nepismeni
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<cablop> can kde deal ok with lightdm?
<chiterishte> asdfasfra
<chiterishte> ahf
<chiterishte> fhda
<chiterishte> a
<chiterishte> hf
<chiterishte> ah
<chiterishte> hhg
<FloodBotK3> chiterishte: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mime> hey, any idea for getting detected my external 60gb hdd? it seems to be corrupted, how to repair it please? thnx
<mime111> hey, any idea for getting detected my external 60gb hdd? it seems to be corrupted, how to repair it please? thnx
<Riddell> testing needed for amarok in oneiric!
<Riddell> ask in #kubuntu-devel if you are interested
<LjL> can i use KRFB or something to let someone connect all the time, not just when i invite?
<BluesKaj> BBL, errands ...
<Riddell> KDE beta for early testers kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.7.90-beta
<genii-around> Cool.
<LjL> in Precise apparently there's finally a language installer, but any idea why the IME-related options are grayed out even for languages like Japanese?
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rogi> hello
<Zippa> In my computer crashes my graphics layer OS is Kubuntu 11.10
<genii-around> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Zippa> I have a problem with crashes graphics layer OS
<genii-around> Zippa: More information is required
<genii-around> Bleh
<Deckard_25> hi, do you plan to move Amarok 2.5 to stable repositories for 11.10?
<soee> Riddell, got a moment ?
<soee> yofel, maybe ?
<yofel> hm?
<soee> yofel, i see the news about 4.7.90 packages
<soee> but in console a lot o packages are hold is it normal ?
<yofel> it installed fine for me - can you show the log?
<soee> yofel, http://pastebin.com/ct8K6uYH packages from line 5 to 19 are hold
<soee> rest are marked to upgrade
<Riddell> soee: dist-upgrade
<Riddell> not upgrade
<soee> Riddell, ah right, thank you now only: karbon kexi krita kthesaurus are hold
<Riddell> soee: they were koffice and moved to calligra so you can remove koffice and install calligra
<Riddell> (also beta)
<soee> Riddell, ok thank you very much
<who_me> on my simulated install only kexi is held back
<who_me> which was probably brought in with the koffice stuff
<OerHeks> thnx Riddell calligra-suit looks prommissing
<soee> brb, reboot
<Dipesh> i want to contribute to KDE how can I do so??
<Shaan7> Dipesh: hi :)
<Dipesh> hi
<Shaan7> how much time are you using KDE for?
<Shaan7> *since how
<Dipesh> 6 months
<soee> hmm, there is no anymore Show desktop widget ?
<Shaan7> Dipesh: ah cool, so basically the easiest way is to start contributing (code) is to either 1. find a simple bug which you can fix 2. add a simple feature
<Shaan7> Dipesh: "Junior Jobs" section of http://bugs.kde.org/ will help you find such bugs
<Dipesh> ohk
<soee> colorpicker is gone also :/
<Shaan7> Dipesh: and, you might also want to join #kde-in
<soee> rss is gone ? :o something must be wrong
<genii-around> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<DexterF> how can I boot 11.10 live without the soding splashscreen?
<genii-around> Edit the boot line to remove the quiet and splash part
<DexterF> I removed quiet and modified splash to nosplash. still get splash.
<genii-around> I think F5 or F6 shows the line that will be used when booting CD
<DexterF> F6. like I said: I removed quiet and modified splash to nosplash.
<genii-around> DexterF: Yeah that should have worked.
<DexterF> didn't
<DexterF> gives me console output for a moment then back to splash
<genii-around> Might be some graphical thing in the initial ramdisk image
<horseatingweeds> I'm installing Kubuntu as a second os, dual with Win XP. Would anyone like to check my disk setup and let me know if I'm doing anything crazy?
<horseatingweeds> I have Win on a partition sized 137GB, I just set up a ext4 partition mounted on / that is 480GB for Kubuntu, and I've got a swap partition sized 4GB.
<horseatingweeds> 18.7GB left free
<szal> horseatingweeds: nothing wrong w/ that setup, except perhaps that it might be easier to handle if you have a separate /home partition, in which case you'd want some 15-20 GB for / and the rest for /home
<szal> horseatingweeds: as for the swap size, how much physical RAM do you have?
<horseatingweeds> szal: I've got 16GM RAM lol
<Torch> horseatingweeds: if you want to suspend to disk, you need a swap partition as large as your ram is, afaik
<Torch> horseatingweeds: i've got the same amount and just decided to not want to suspend to disk though
<horseatingweeds> Torch, thanks. I forgot about that.
<horseatingweeds> Is 16998 enough to cover 16GB of RAM?
<richard> argentina?
<Guest59269> Alguien de Argentina?
<genii-around> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<szal> Torch, horseatingweeds: at least
<szal> horseatingweeds: recommendation is RAM x 1.5
<Guest59269> dice invitados unicamente
<szal> Guest59269: en inglés acá, por favor
<Torch> horseatingweeds: however, do you really want to use suspend to disk? i really don't miss it, suspend to ram works fine, is faster and saves 99% the energy
<SunTsu> szal: that's a recommendation from er when?
<SunTsu> szal: and you know why ram * 1.5? or x2?
<szal> SunTsu: heard that years ago, just to be sure you have enough space, I guess
<Torch> SunTsu: what do you recommend?
<szal> x2 would be a bit of overkill, I guess
<markus_> moin
<SunTsu> szal: because kernel dumps went into swap and you wanted swap left after that
<szal> Guest59269: probablemente es porque no tienes un nick registrado
<horseatingweeds> Torch, I would not miss suspend to disk. I always suspend to RAM.
<SunTsu> Torch: Depends on what one is doing and on how much memory consumption is to be expected
<SunTsu> horseatingweeds: what are you going to do with your box?
<horseatingweeds> SunTsu: It's a desktop, a development environment for Apache CGI stuff, php, mysql, etc.
<SunTsu> horseatingweeds: then you probably could do without swap at all. I'd still recommend to have some, if you want to do suspend to disk, a little bit more than ram as Torch said
<SunTsu> horseatingweeds: if you don't want to use suspend to disk you very well could live with 4-8GB swap, to catch some memory usage peaks
<SunTsu> my laptop has 16gb ram, too, currently it uses 7gb, with a vbox taking 4GB of that
<horseatingweeds> Perhaps I should make a big enough swap partition just to be sure. I'll be doing a fresh install long before I get the 500GB+ of this disk full.
<Torch> horseatingweeds: well, it doesn't hurt to have a 20gib swap partition, i guess
<Torch> horseatingweeds: and as you say, disk space is nearly free
<SunTsu> horseatingweeds: it won't hurt anyway to have swap, but you'll find out that you seldomly need it.
<Tibuktu> 　　　　　　　　　　▄█▀█▀█▄
<Tibuktu> 　　　　　　　　▄█▀　　█　　▀█▄
<Tibuktu> 　　　　　　　▄█▀　　　　　　　▀█▄
<Tibuktu> 　　　　　　　█　　　　　　　　　　　█
<FloodBotK1> Tibuktu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SunTsu> damn, I hate holiday time
<horseatingweeds> It is rather wonderful, disk space and RAM being virtually free. I just put the 16GB of ram in this machine, price was $80, same as the 4GB I put in here two years ago.
<Torch> unfortunately, disk space tripled in price over the last couple of months. but hopefully things will return to normal soon now the hysteria begins to die down.
<szal> Torch: what hysteria?
<Torch> szal: well, of perceived hard drive shortage
<soee> hey someone who using clementine here ?
<SunTsu> soee: just ask what you want to
<SunTsu> horseatingweeds: Yeah, ram doesn't cost anything anymore, that's why I'd rather stock up ram than having the box swap, which is a serious performance hit
<horseatingweeds> Torch: I don't know about 3x, but HDs look like they've gone up, looking at newegg.com
<SunTsu> no wonder with what happend to thailand
<SunTsu> flood and all
<soee> well i need someone to confirm this: after closing clementine proccess keeps running taking ~ 40% cpu also kmix i starting to use more than 40% cpu
<soee> by the way 4.8 rc is so damn fast :)
<Torch> doesn't clementine have their own irc channel?
<BluesKaj> soee, 4.8 beta2 still doesn't remember it's window size and postion settings , something that's been a bug now since 4.6
<soee> BluesKaj, bot overall improvement is great
<who_me> i'm just happy it does not crash :)
<Torch> akonadi is much improved, i hear.
<soee> who_me, crashed once for me
<soee> after closing Amarok beta
<soee> but after moment all came back to normal
<who_me> amarok 2.5 ?
<soee> who_me, yes the new one
<Tech-1> pana ftw
<soee> pana ?
<Tech-1> amarok 1.4
<soee> :)
<soee> im using bangarang or YaRock or Tomahawk
<who_me> soee: and did you try to report it ?
<Tech-1> huh, never seen anyone of those
<soee> who_me, no just started testing 4.8
<who_me> so did I :)
<soee> hmm again kmix uses whole 1 core
<horseatingweeds> Can you change the speed of the mouse pointer? I'm looking under 'mouse' in system settings.
<who_me> horseatingweeds: System Settings -> Input Devices -> Mouse -> Advanced tab - pointer acceleration
<horseatingweeds> who_me: thanks
<horseatingweeds> I just installed Kubuntu. I started the updata installed that showed the yellow icon. It's been stuck at 57% for about 30 minutes, and when I started reking, about 50 Gwenview windows opened all with an Error "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'"
<soee> where is the trash folder located
<yofel> should be ~/.local/share/Trash/...
<horseatingweeds> I don't know. Dolphin won't open the root folder. The Applications tab is empty.
<yofel> horseatingweeds: can you press alt+f2 and open konsole?
<horseatingweeds> yofel: Yeah
<yofel> horseatingweeds: what does 'tail -n 1 /var/log/apt/term.log' say?
<soee> tahnk you yofel
<horseatingweeds> yofel: It says "Preparing to replace ttf-opensymbol 2:2.4.3+lIB03.4.3-3UBUNTU 2 (using .../ttf-opensymbol_2%3a2.4.3+Lib03.4.4-Oubuntul_all.deb) ..."
<yofel> ok, no idea why it would hang there, but anyway:
<yofel> run: killall qaptworker
<yofel> after that: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<yofel> then: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (make sure it doesn't want to remove kubuntu-desktop)
<horseatingweeds> Do you run killall under sudo? I ran it without, it said qaptworker(1958): operation not permitted
<yofel> ah, then you'll need sudo
<horseatingweeds> yofel: how do I make sure it doesn't want to remove kubuntu-desktop? (dpkg --configure -a is running right now)
<yofel> just check if it wants to remove it, if it does pastebin the output so I see what it wants to do
<horseatingweeds> It says "0 upgrade... 0 0 "
<yofel> 0 to upgrade?
<horseatingweeds> Yeah. But this is a new install, so that would be correct right?
<yofel> it's ok, that means it did manage to install all updates after all, just got stuck when starting the configuring stage
<yofel> you should log out now, that'll make the rekonq error go away
<horseatingweeds> How do you log out? lol (new to kde)
<horseatingweeds> Found it...
<horseatingweeds> It gives me a crash report.
<horseatingweeds> yofel: I have a black screen now. The mouse pointer is still there. Nothing seems to be going on.
<yofel> can you press alt+f2 and run plasma-desktop?
<horseatingweeds> No. alt+f2 does nothing.
<BarkingFish> Evening guys - any chance I could possibly get some help please?  I just acquired a new monitor which supports 1280*1024 as its native resolution.  My graphics card is also able to support 1280*1024, but upon boot - the display complains it's been set to 1024*768 - how can I set it to start up at 1280*1024 please?
<yofel> horseatingweeds: dist-upgrade really said "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." ?
<horseatingweeds> yofel: yes
<yofel> hm
<yofel> does it crash again if you press alt+print+k and login again?
<horseatingweeds> Hu... alt-print-k brought up the login screen.
<yofel> it's the key combination to kill your current session
<horseatingweeds> Cool.
<horseatingweeds> So what happened? Something crashed after updating?
<yofel> not sure, you said it gave you a crash report
<horseatingweeds> Yeah. I was trying to go though the process of sending it to the developers, but it said the info was not useful, and I couldn't install the debugger. So I gave up.
<horseatingweeds> Dolphin and rekong work now...
<horseatingweeds> Should there be crash info somewhere?
<yofel> no, if it crashes again you'll get a notification again
<horseatingweeds> Would messing with mouse settings of task bar settings during the update process cause such trouble?
<BarkingFish> that doesn't seem particularly likely.  Changing the settings of something is unlikely to break an update
<who_me> nope, but the default install of kubuntu may prove a bit ...umm quirky :)
<BarkingFish> anyone have any clues on my monitor issue please?
<who_me> I actually left muon well alone and manage with synaptic and the console :)
<who_me> very newbie friendly
<who_me> :P
<horseatingweeds> I installed this same version but in 32 bit on a virtual machine, it was fine. It's the 64 bit that I just installed. Now I just realized it's not been playing sound.
<horseatingweeds> COOL. kde has smooth scrole?
<who_me> rekonq, the browser has
<who_me> but so does firefox
<who_me> and opera
<who_me> and chrome I think :)
<sebo> #pardus
<sebo> illaki pardus
<BarkingFish> Ok, it's past long enough, I'll ask again :)
<BarkingFish> I need some help with my monitor. It's a Dell E173FPC, which is default to 1280*1024 resolution. Kubuntu starts it at 1024*768 - although I can change it manually.  Is there anyway I can force KDE / Kubuntu to start the monitor at the correct resolution, to save me manually adjusting it on each boot, please?
<BarkingFish> My graphics card is an ATI Radeon X300 SE
<Torch> BarkingFish: you can always set up your own xorg.conf file and configure the graphics mode(s) manually
<BarkingFish> I don't know how to.  It used to be xorg.conf was one file, now I find several, and no straightforward xorg.conf anywhere.
<Torch> BarkingFish: i have one file /etc/xorg.conf that configures my video modes. i do use nvidias binary blob though which is very simple to configure in that regard
<BarkingFish> i do   locate xorg.conf and it brings up loads of xorg.conf  under .d files, but no solo xorg.conf :(
<Torch> BarkingFish: i don't think there _is_ one per default. you'll have to create it yourself. but google should help.
<BarkingFish> hm...
<BarkingFish> That's a pain in the behind.  I was hoping it was going to be easier than this.
<Torch> BarkingFish: you could try toying around with krandr, if that one still exists (it never worked for nvidia, so i didn't follow its development)
<Torch> BarkingFish: but i guess this will only fix your problem _after_ logging in to KDE
<Torch> (wild guess here, never tried it like i said)
<BarkingFish> Yeah, I'm using krandrtray to set it manually
<BarkingFish> I don't want to be doing that on every login though
<Torch> BarkingFish: can't you autostart it?
<BarkingFish> again, don't know how to.  I've only been on Kubuntu about 4 months, and this is the first time I've ever had to mess with xorg or X in any of its forms
<BarkingFish> It's only cause of my new monitor, otherwise I'd be running as normal
<Torch> BarkingFish: system settings -> system administration -> startup and shutdown
<BarkingFish> Torch: ok, I've added krandrstartup to my autostart area in the place you directed me to - is there any command line arguments I can pass to it to set the monitor the way I need it?
<BarkingFish> k
<Torch> BarkingFish: doesn't it save its config and reload it on next run?
<Torch> BarkingFish: again, i don't use it, it's neither working nor required with nvidia
<BarkingFish> I'll check it and find out
<BarkingFish> I'll be back in a tick, I'm gonna log out and restart kde
<sebo> illaki pardus
<ybit> http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/37399/kubuntu
<ybit> Trying to get a QA site started for Kubuntu
<ybit> It's free stable hosting, and it's a convenient method for asking help, come on #kubuntu community! :)
<Tech-1> cool
<Tech-1> 1rst question is
<ikonia> isn't there already a QA site ?
<ikonia> oh you mean question and answer
<ybit> ikonia: there's askubuntu.com but it's not support for kubuntu
<maco> ybit: kubuntu is supported on there
<ikonia> there are kubuntu forums, irc, really neeed another one
<ikonia> ?
<maco> http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/kubuntu
<sebo> illaki pardus
<ybit> maco: hmm, okay, thought it was specific to ubuntu
<ybit> guess i can close the proposal then
<maco> ybit: ubuntu-the-project, not ubuntu-the-desktop
<maco> kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu server are all supported there
<sebo> pardus pardus
<maco> sebo: what about pardus?
<BarkingFish> sebo: What language is that?
<sebo> pardus pardus
<maco> BarkingFish: afaik, Pardus is another distro
<BarkingFish> sebo: I have no idea what you're doing here, other than possibly trolling us.  Please either ask a question, or help someone.
<maco> wikipedia says it's a Turkish fork of Gentoo
<maco> it also says it's latin for leopard
<BarkingFish> :P
<BarkingFish> Torch: just to let you know, I found an option on krandr to set the applied graphics settings as default, I restarted KDE and it's coming up correctly in the right resolution
<sebo> pardus pardus
<maco> sebo: please stop
<sebo> ok
<sebo> please  dedinmi akan sular durur yahu
<BarkingFish> !tr | sebo
<ubottu> sebo: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Torch> BarkingFish: sounds great!
<sebo> ben pardusu tercih ederim ne işim var orda yahu
<eein> could not start process Unable to create io-slave klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'
<eein> ??? dolphin doesnt load contents of folders
<horseatingweeds> eein: did you just do updates?
<eein> yes then restarted
<horseatingweeds> I was having that problem a few hours ago.
<eein> everything is fine at terminal just dolphin
<Torch> someone else was having the same problem yesterday.
<sebo> s.a
<kindofabuzz> why does konsole not remember window size even though i have the option checked?
<eein> also i noticed dolphin does other weird stuff before all this.  when saving to a folder the file does not appear unless you F5
<horseatingweeds> eein: I ran "killall qaptworker" then "dpkg --configure -a" then "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Torch> eein: first thing to try in cases like this is run "kbuildsycoca --noincremental" from a shell.
<sebo> one numara pardus
<eein> backing out the folder and back in or even closing dolphin didnt fix that bug and now this
<Torch> eein: if that does not fix it, log out and in again. if that does not ifx it, reboot.
<ikonia> sebo: "stop"
<horseatingweeds> eein: then I logged out and back in. It's fine now.
<maco> sebo: durdurmak
<sebo> what stop?
<maco> Bu kubuntu için.pardus için değil
<sebo> bizde bişey demiyoruz  yahu
<sebo> sadece pardus  diyoruz
<sebo> hadi hayırlı geceler
<eein> Torch, http://pastebin.com/yT3hvTkm
<sebo> kendinize iyi bakın bol parduslu günler
<Torch> eein: that's okay
<Torch> eein: it's normal you get some warnings when you run that
<eein> thats all I get
<Torch> eein: that's fine, it's supposed to just do its thing and print some warnings
<Torch> eein: now just try to log out and in again and see if that helped
<eein> is there a log that captures more info?
<Torch> eein: about what?
<eein> ah rebuilds system cache
<eein> fixed thanks
<Torch> eean: great to hear that.
<ybit> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=144808
<ybit> I have yet to install a widget from a local file
<ybit> Not able to find it by browsing using the "Download new widgets" window
<ybit> And from trying to install it from a local file, it's looking for a plasmoid, but the file is distributed as a tarball
<ybit> just wondering what the process is for installing this
<KingSphinx> A question about PlayOnLinux: will it work with the version of Wine I have installed, or will it conflict with Wine if I have bare Wine installed?
<ybit> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/unity-like-launcher-for-kde-icon-tasks.html
<ybit> http://sprunge.us/BLLM
<ybit> already fetched kdelibs5-dev
<ybit> maybe i need to install kdelibs5-experimental-dev
<Torch> ybit: no. -dev packages are for when you want to _build_ software from sources on your own
<ybit> which i suppose was helped to have when i just built it from source and got it to run :)
 * ybit creates quick screencast of his desktop
#kubuntu 2011-12-23
<apoth> hi my netbook shows only a slideshow of pictures when i startup. white screen, red screen, green screen, blue screen, grey screen, dark grey, vertical greyscale lines, horizontal greyscale lines,
<apoth> is that something known?
<apoth> im using the new emgd drivers for GMA500 on kubuntu oneiric
<apoth> netbook is a T91MT
<renosis> Hi, I have GoogleEarth installed on Kubuntu, the only way to start it is to open a terminal and type googleearth, when I try to open it from application launcher or any where in kde, the bar appears on the taskbar and the circular "busy" or "loading" icon shows and eventually disappears and the application doesn't open.
<renosis> I checked out the properties of the shortcut icon and the command is exactly the same as what I would type in, in terminal
<SunTsu> renosis: tried looking into dmesg and/or log files to see if it segfaulted or something?
<renosis> and I can't find anything about this issue any where, any suggestions?
<renosis> SunTsu, no, I suppose that would be a good start, let me have a look
<SunTsu> renosis: while you're at it you might want to look core a core file
<SunTsu> for a core file, that is
<renosis> just weird that it opens just fine when I type the command in terminal and I get nothing when trying to use the icon
<SunTsu> renosis: I just tried it here, worked like a charm, so it must be something in your setup
<renosis> ya, must be
<Torch> renosis: that's probably a sign that the .desktop file for it doesn't really work.
<renosis> Torch, I'll check that then, thanks
<renosis> Exec looks to be correct, nothing looks out of the ordinary, but not sure on some of the items, weird, I'll try changing a few things
<renosis> thanks guys
<SunTsu> renosis: maybe it's some paramaters in it, like working directory and such, when you say that the command line looks ok
<SunTsu> parameters even
<renosis> yup, well, it must be something in here
<renosis> thanks again, now I have some where to begin trying to determine what is wrong
<ybit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_6KbgUGLuY
<renosis> ah! I got it working! It was pointing to the old non-working version I had in my home folder, and when running from terminal, it was running from /opt/google-earth
<renosis> so, I just switched the location, hehe, that was dumb
<SunTsu> renosis: well, you finally found it out. congrats
<renosis> SunTsu, thanks again, goodnight!
<RiotingPacifist> Kubuntu sometimes prompts for root password instead of sudo this makes it impossible to do some stuff without launching systemsettings as root
<pedahzur> At what version did KDE PIM switch to using the Akonadi back-end to store everything?
<Torch> RiotingPacifist: like when?
<RiotingPacifist> Torch: kdm settings is one example where it should prompt for kdesudo bur asked for rootpw instead
<tsimpson> if it ever asks for a root password, you've found a bug and should report it
<tsimpson> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Torch> RiotingPacifist: kdm settings asks for my admin password here
<RiotingPacifist> Torch: tsimpson I've built up my kubuntu install from a minimal install, so I think this is my fault but I can't find anywhere to configure this.
<tsimpson> even so, the entirety of Ubuntu (which includes Kubuntu) is built around disabling root and using sudo
<RiotingPacifist> tsimpson: true, I've not enabled root either so I'll log a bug for this tommorow. Thanks
<tsimpson> :)
<BluesKaj> I wonder if the devs at kde are finally going to fix the sizing and postioning problemws with rext files and apps like ktorrent , konversation  and other k-apps. Nothing has been done about this problem for what seems like ages , Advanced seetings in these apps does nothing
<BluesKaj> err text files
<Torch> BluesKaj: got a tracker number?
<BluesKaj> Torch, , i looked for one in launchpad several times , nothing that appears fits the bug
<Torch> BluesKaj: why don't you search and report on bugs.kde.org?
<Torch> BluesKaj: it appears to be strictly an upstream issue, right?
<BluesKaj> yeahn, it's been around since 4.3
<BluesKaj> on my setup
<Torch> BluesKaj: the kwin guys can't fix bugs they don't know of ;-)
<BluesKaj> my kde knowledge should be better , but I don't understand if this is happening to me then it must be ubiquitous , but not being reported
<Torch> well if it was totally common it would have been fixed. fwiw, using the advanced kwin configs on konvi works well for me here
<ncfi1013_> what application records picture in picture on the desktop?
<SunTsu> ncfi1013_: asking the same question in multiple channels at once is considered very impolite
<ncfi1013_> ok sorry
<ncfi1013_> i was just using all the options to get mutiple results
<ncfi1013_> SunTsu...can you help me?
<SunTsu> ncfi1013_: I don't even understand your question, I just find it curious that you don't put as much work into your question as you put in asking it on multiple channels
<ncfi1013_> ok
<ncfi1013_> using skype
<ncfi1013_> i want to record video calls
<ncfi1013_> while on skype
<ncfi1013_> what application do i use?
<SunTsu> ncfi1013_: did you ever search for "skypre linux record calls"?
<SunTsu> er "skype" of course
<ncfi1013_> no
<SunTsu> why not?
<ncfi1013_> i just thought maybe
<ncfi1013_> someone would be cool
<ncfi1013_> and give me a straight answer
<SunTsu> to tell you things you can find out yourself in about 10 seconds?
<ncfi1013_> so whats the answer?
<ncfi1013_> what else is an irc for?
<Torch> ncfi1013_: did you get your answer?
<SunTsu> ncfi1013_: to answer things you can't find out yourself
<ncfi1013_> suntsu...whats so hard about being helpful?
<SunTsu> ncfi1013_: what's so hard about solving your own problems and ask (lots of) people for help only if you tried all you can?
<ncfi1013_> youre being difficult on purpose
<Torch> ncfi1013_: he's not. he's honest and has _already told you what to do_
<ncfi1013_> wow you guys are real elitists
<SunTsu> ncfi1013_: welcome to my ignore list, and glad I could help
<ncfi1013_> so whats the answer?
<Torch> [02:31:27] <SunTsu> ncfi1013_: did you ever search for "skypre linux record calls"?
<Torch> this is the answer.
<Torch> ncfi1013_: personally, i don't know and i don't care. i don't use skype.
<ncfi1013_> i dont care if im on any ignore lists
<ncfi1013_> im not being antagonistic
<ncfi1013_> i dont spend time in chatrooms 24/7/365 like other people
<ncfi1013_> i have a life
<soee> do you know maybe why if i change file name i dolphin i have to refresh to see changes ?
<soee> same goes with extracting files from archive etc
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: does kde 4.8 beta 2 contain any bugs that lead to dataloss?
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone using kde 4.8 beta2?
<soee> phoenix_firebrd, me
<soee> the only problem i suffer right now is hight cpu usage by virtuoso
<soee> *high
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: does it contain any bugs that lead to data loss?
<soee> phoenix_firebrd, can't say so far all works really good except this virtuoso
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: are you using nepomuk?
<soee> phoenix_firebrd, yes
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: does it finish indexing the entire system?
<soee> now i have 50-60% cpu usage
<soee> no its indexing
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: it usually takes a lot of cpu
<soee> but 60% ? :/
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: i guess your's is a old cpu
<soee> yeah pretty old
<phoenix_firebrd> mine too
<soee> intel core 2 duo
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: he he, mine is too old, intel p4 ht
<soee> ;D old good times... i remember my p166 mmx :D
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: ya
<soee> basicly is the only problem i have with 4.8
<soee> but i wont back to 4.7
<soee> on 4.8 system works much faster
<soee> and smooter
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: but in my brother's system which has intel i5 everthing seems to run normal, may be the software is optimized to multi threading
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: in kde news , i came to know that more than 100 bugs were fixed in kde 4.8 rc1
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: so we will see if it gets fixed in rc1
<soee> well yeahthe version i have is rc i think
<soee> 4.7.90
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: installed from kubuntu beta ppa?
<soee> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: thats beta 2
<soee> but kde team released rc already right ?
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: the rc1 version is 4.7.95
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.8-rc1.php
<soee> yup :)
<soee> lets hope riddell will soon put rc1 into ppa
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: thats yofel_ i think
<soee> not this time i think
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<soee> all uploads are Jonathans work
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: thats right
<lengau> Yeah, there was confirmation about 12 hours ago that Jonathan would be doing 4.7.95 as well.
<phoenix_firebrd> lengau: good
<phoenix_firebrd> lengau: do you know when will rc1 be released?
<soee> sothere is a chance we get it this year ? :>
<soee> i think rc1 will be much easier to put into ppa
<soee> as there are only bugfixing
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: how long its been since beta 2 was released?
<soee> by kde team?
<soee> it was 6/7 decemeber i think
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: no by kubuntu team
<soee> 1/2 days :)
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: i think we can expect rc1 by second week of jan 2012
<soee> maybe, anyway its worth waiting
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: i going for the beta 2, see you
<lengau> phoenix_firebird No idea. I just saw that he was doing it. The real time killer is always the first in a cycle. After that you sorta know where everything goes.
<phoenix_firebrd> lengau: ya
<linkan-36> Hi! I want to use Firefox 9.0.1 and I downloaded a tar file from mozilla.com but where do I extract the files? And do I ned to use sudo?
<Tm_T> linkan-36: is there some particular reason you don't want to use distro-packaged version?
<linkan-36> It's only version 8.0 and I have some problem with that on a homepage (sverigesradio.se).
<Tm_T> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<Tm_T> linkan-36: see the first link (:
<soee> linkan-36, you can add mozillas security-ppa
<soee> and it will update your FF
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ruedii> Does anyone know where I can look up the boot options for the Radeon chipset drivers?  KMS keeps setting the wrong output on my new motherboard.
<Riddell> hmm?
<letrec> it seems like some of KDE processes cause xorg virtual memory to grow unreasonably, so I have to restart X once a day
<letrec> if I kill kwin it drops
<letrec> can it be a cause of the leak?
<letrec> it feels a bit win95'ish
<letrec> is it possible for a process to have 12 Gb allocated on a system with 2 Gb of memory and 2 Gb of swap?
<Peace-> letrec: mmm
<Peace-> letrec: intel video '
<Peace-> ?
<letrec> ATI
<letrec> ati mobolity radeon x1350
<soee> guys Ubuntu has now LightDM do we see something like that for Kubuntu ?
<Peace-> letrec: i had that bug too with my intel
<Peace-> letrec: kde version ?
<letrec> 4.7.4
<letrec> I'm having it since 4.7.1
<letrec> after an update of Kubuntu from 11.04 to 11.10
<Peace-> letrec: mm have tried to change driver ?
<Peace-> letrec: now i have an ati xpress200
<letrec> to which?
<Peace-> and here seems everything good
<Peace-> letrec: jokey-kde  run it
<Peace-> if it says something you should be able to change driver if not :) well you have only fglx
<Peace-> like choices
<Peace-> you could fill a bug on kde bug page
<letrec> I'm using the open source radeon one
<letrec> proprietary doesn't support my card
<Peace-> letrec: join in #kde or #plasma ask there
<letrec> ok, thanks
<kalessin_> \part
<soee> just opend kmail
<soee> do you have the same sometimes that 1 email is duplicated liek 2000 times ?
<ucenik30> youjizz.com
<soee> yofel, are there any work on 4.7.95 already ?
<utente> hello, is this the help channel?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<markus> moin
<admiral0> hello
<admiral0> where is the code for the kubuntu installer?
<BluesKaj> admiral0, do you want to install kubuntu , if so then http://www.kubuntu.org/
<admiral0> nope
<admiral0> i want sources for the installer, so i steal your partition widget <trollface.jpg>
<BluesKaj> admiral0, I have no idea what you mean
<admiral0> i need some similar widget for a project i'm coding
<qbit> isn't the installer named ubiquity?
<qbit> enable src repo and get it
<admiral0> so i wanted to know where SCM sources for ubiquity are
<admiral0> i'm not on debian
<admiral0> nor kubuntu
<admiral0> nor dpkg distro
<qbit> that I do not know
<ucenik30> youjizz.com
<Pici> admiral0: look on launchpad.net or packages.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> then you're asking in the wrong channel, admiral0
<admiral0> it's the kubuntu channel isn't it :P?
<Pici> I think its an on-topic question.
<qbit> https://launchpad.net/ubiquity    <- possible?
<admiral0> qbit: thanks
<BluesKaj> admiral0, or you could ask in #launchpad
<soee> BluesKaj, are you already on 4.8 maybe ?
<Pici> BluesKaj: its not a launchpad question.
<admiral0> using bzr makes me a sad panda
<admiral0> ...
<julian38> hi all
<BluesKaj> soee, yes , 4.8 Beta2
<soee> BluesKaj, can you check something for me?
<BluesKaj> Pici, so you'v defined what's a launchpad question and what's not ... must be nice to be so sure
<BluesKaj> soe depends
<BluesKaj> soee, ^
<soee> if i open radiotray or  some audio player kmix starts to using ~40% cpu
<soee> does kmix work fine for you?
<BluesKaj> ok , hang on , soee
<soee> if im right kde team updated kmix for separate apps volume control
<soee> maybe this couse this problems
<BluesKaj> soee, I don't use kmix for audio setup , alsamixer works best for me
<soee> ah, ok
<Pici> BluesKaj: He asked where the sources for ubiquity are.  That sounds like an (k)Ubuntu question to me.  Keep in mind that #launchpad is for the system that powers the bug/project tracker, for all intents and purposes its not really an Ubuntu channel.
<BluesKaj> soee, and i don't use analog signals , strictly coax/spdif out
<soee> BluesKaj, using kmail maybe ?
<BluesKaj> no
<soee> argh :)
<BluesKaj> t-bird and gmail
<BluesKaj> I gave up on kmail back on 9.10
<soee> works pretty good except it duplicates 2 email like every 15 minutes
<soee> *2 emails
<soee> even if i delete them they will show after few minutes
<soee> so if i wont cleat them every day i have like 500 copies of each
<BluesKaj> soe , let me check alsmixer
<soee> after week
<soee> BluesKaj, ok
<BluesKaj> alsamixer seems fine , and the audio is fine as well, soe
<BluesKaj> soee,^
<soee> BluesKaj, ok thank you
<BluesKaj>  soee, to me kmail/kontact is so broken , it's not worth the grief :(
<sithlord48> who would i report a dolphin request (regression) to ?
<sithlord48> i.e the removal of the "rename inline" option..
<Torch> sithlord48: file a wishlist entry on bugs.kde.org
<Torch> sithlord48: make sure there isn't one already before doing so
<phoenix_firebrd> where can i find the changelog of kde 4.7
<phoenix_firebrd> where can i find the changelog of kde 4.7.95
<sithlord48> but is it wishlist or regression? cause it there in the kde 4.7.4 version of dolphin
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: http://kde.org/announcements/4.7/ is the announcement with additional links
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: KDE usually do not publish detailed changelogs, or at least not compelte ones
<Torch> sithlord48: if it has been removed on purpose it's a wishlist entry
<Torch> sithlord48: i don't know if that is the case
<sithlord48> neither do i , i don't see why it would be removed
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: i know, but atleast i can see the important ones
<Torch> sithlord48: well, there was a setting for it. is it gone?
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: i mean kde 4.7.95
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: errr.... you should have said so.
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: sorry
<sithlord48> torch, its just not there anymore.
<sithlord48> dialog for rename makes me a sad panda :(
<Torch> sithlord48: my guess would be the feature has been removed.
<schnelle> sithlord48:  dolphin  is rewriten for kde 4.8. So at the moment it lacks some features
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: i cant find the changelog of 4.7.95 in the anouncement
<schnelle> http://ppenz.blogspot.com/2011/08/introducing-dolphin-20.html
<phoenix_firebrd> in 4.8 beta 2 dolphin is buggy
<sithlord48> idk is working here. most of my buggy is in the effects. but i have crappy intel gfx card in this netbook
<sithlord48> schnelle:  i don't see in there any mention about rename inline, you think its just not finished because of the new view code?
<schnelle> sithlord48: yes, but maybe it's better to file bug/wish on bug.kde.org against dolphin
<schnelle> just to be sure :)
<sithlord48> im working on it..
<sithlord48> ok its been done
<letrec> would it be possible to backport polkit-qt-1 0.103.0+ into 11.10?
<letrec> it seems to fix quite annoying memory leak bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271934#c43
<ubottu> KDE bug 271934 in general "kded4 process grows on memory usage (possible leak)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<letrec> ubottu: it's fixed, but it's not in Kubuntu repos, is there any way for it to get there?
<ubottu> letrec: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<letrec> :)
<schnelle_> letrec: ask in #kubuntu-devel
<schnelle_> :)
<sebo> #pardus
<sliv> h
<iEatChildren> this seems pretty simple yet im not figuring it out. my laptop is picking up a few wireless networks but i have no idea how to connect to them
<sebo> pardus pardus
<srqtbqg> good evening
<srqtbqg> i would like to update from kubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 but the update is not proposed in kpackagekit
<srqtbqg> is that a known problem?
<bbeck> srqtbqg: The instructions here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu  did not work for you?
<bretzel> Hi, is it possible to try KDE4.8beta beside 4.7 ?
<Peace-> bretzel: guess no
<who_me> the packages in the kubuntu ppa are meant to replace 4.7
<who_me> that is what installing them did on my machine...
<bretzel> who_me: thank you for your hint :-) saving  me from destruction of my Kubuntu installation.
<srqtbqg> bbeck: no, the upgrade is not displayed
<who_me> ugh, "upgrading" did not do any damage here, but ymmv :)
<Peace-> ymmv?
<who_me> your mileage may vary :)
<srqtbqg> when i run update-manager -d, 11.10 is displayed but i get a warning "this is a release candidate", really weird :-o
<who_me> which basically means that it may fudge your install or it may not...
<bretzel> who_me: no, I am using KDevelop and need sane env. so prefer to test kde 4.8b2 on a virtual env tho.
<who_me> well, it's a testing install anyway for me *pats his LTS install*
<sebo> pardus
<sebo> illaki pardus
<genii-around> !tr | sebo
<ubottu> sebo: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<fully_human> Hello.  For the past few updates of KDE the window manager has been really screwy.  For instance, when I try to hit "maximize" the window just sits there, and if I hit it again, it maximizes finally.  As another example, when I have a window (A) open and I open another window (B), they automatically go side-by side.  Is all this a bug or a feature?
<TheBuntu> I have a 16 gig usb stick i wanna install kubuntu on. untill i get the 2nd hdd for this pc... Is 16 gig enough space?
<Tech-1> sebo:  you pulled that crap yesterday in #ubuntu, take it some where else.
<fully_human> TheBuntu: Pleanty.  I can install ubuntu on 8G just fine.
<fully_human> TheBuntu: Of course, that depends on how many movies, songs, or docs you want on it. :)
<Tech-1> Yeah TheBuntu  its plenty
<Tech-1> TheBuntu:  use unetbootin to put it on the usb
<fully_human> Used to be talking about gigabytes was cutting edge. :)
<TheBuntu> fully_human, Ok thanks... Video's stay on hdd... Sence its a rent to owen pc... I gona get a usb harddrive.... its 1 of the HP all in ones
<TheBuntu> Tech-1, i was going to put it on thev usb just like installing to the hdd
<Tech-1> ok
<fully_human> Hello.  For the past few updates of KDE the window manager has been really screwy.  For instance, when I try to hit "maximize" the window just sits there, and if I hit it again, it maximizes finally.  As another example, when I have a window (A) open and I open another window (B), they automatically go side-by side.  Is all this a bug or a feature?
 * fully_human is away: Gone away for now
 * fully_human is back.
<schnelle> fully_human: you can reset kwin to its defaults
<schnelle> delete ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc file
<schnelle> and then alt+f2 and type kwin --replace
<schnelle> that way you will be back to kwin defaults and you can configure it to your needs again
<fully_human> Thanks.
<fully_human> I'll have to try it a while to see if it works. :/
<fully_human> Yup, thanks.
<jxrgx> hi all
<jxrgx> I have a problem with my ipad and amarok. The system detects the ipod but not appear inside amarok although in other computer with the same settings is working fine
<jxrgx> any idea?
<jxrgx> Don't appear nothing about ipod in local collection
<jxrgx> any help please?
<Peace-> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Combatjuan> Is it possible to set up global shortcut keybindings in KDE that differentiate 'numpad-1' and '1'?  When I try and make a keybinding to Meta-Numpad5, it just makes it bound to Meta-5.
<toumbo> Hi guys!!It is okay to activate backport updates through muon;
<toumbo> ?
<genii-around> toumbo: Yes
<srqtbqg> !quit
<toumbo> genii-around:And how about "proposed"?
<jxrgx> Peace-: I have delete config files but nothing. Appear the notification in kde but nothing in amarok
<Tech-1> no praposed
<genii-around> toumbo: The "proposed" packages may not be stable
<genii-around> ( so at your own risk )
<toumbo> Ok thanks for the advice!!!!!!!!
<Peace-> jxrgx: i am sorry i have not apple stuff :) i have only linked the tutorial
<SunTsu> toumbo: another advice: use less exclamation marks ;)
<Peace-> jxrgx:  i would suggest to do this : open a terminal
<Peace-> jxrgx: plug in the usb
<toumbo> SunTsu:Okay! :)
<Peace-> jxrgx: lsusb | grep -i apple
<Peace-> and search on google
<jxrgx> Peace-: yes, I have that entry
<jxrgx> the strange thing is that in other computer with the same system is working fine
 * fully_human is away: Gone away for now
<SunTsu> jxrgx: you see those bus/device numbers in front? See if /dev/bus/usb/<bus>/<device> according to lsusb has the right permissions which allow you to use it
<jxrgx> SunTsu: crw-rw-r--
<jxrgx> SunTsu: are that right?
 * fully_human is back.
<SunTsu> jxrgx: depends on the owner
<jxrgx> SunTsu: root
<SunTsu> jxrgx: please, just paste the whole line, makes it faster for both of us and shorter
<jxrgx> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05ac:1303 Apple, Inc.
<jxrgx> crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 3 2011-12-23 20:23 /dev/bus/usb/001/004
<SunTsu> jxrgx: there you have it, you may read it, but you may not write to it, therefore you can't use it. You need to tell devfs to give that file to you
<SunTsu> jxrgx: You are neither user root, not in group root, I assume, therefore you are others, which means read access only
<jxrgx> SunTsu: yes
<jxrgx> SunTsu: I have to give w access to others?
<SunTsu> jxrgx: you could do that, on a single user system, though I'd advise to use udev to give that file to your user
<SunTsu> jxrgx: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<jxrgx> SunTsu: OK, thank you, I will try with udev
<SunTsu> jxrgx: if you're lazy just skip to the example section ;)
<jxrgx> SunTsu:  it looks like a bit difficult ;)
<SunTsu> jxrgx: it's not. the cd drive example does what you want
<SunTsu> jxrgx: except that symlink part
<jxrgx> SunTsu: but with KERNEL is always for the same usb port or for all?
 * fully_human is away: Gone away for now
<SunTsu> fully_human: please turn that off, it's annoying
<SunTsu> jxrgx: it's a match, see http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#hierarchy
<jxrgx> SunTsu: I can filter then through ID_MODEL = ipod
 * fully_human is back.
<SunTsu> !away | fully_human
<ubottu> fully_human: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<fully_human> SunTsu: Sorry, thought I fixed it.  Kontact doesn't have that setting, I guess.
<bdizzle> hi, I wa wondering if anyone knew how to set a video as their desktop background?
<bdizzle> or where I might go to pull that off?
<sebo> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/ox9o17mi/EkranGoruntusu20111223215811.png ubuntu buna dayanamıyo
<sebo> kasıyor
<bdizzle> huh?
<sebo> 3d brogramlara dayanamıyo nedendir açaba?
<jxrgx> SunTsu: thanks so much for the interesting info and documentation
<genii-around> !tr | sebo
<ubottu> sebo: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sebo> olur çanım
<M41nFr4m3> hi
<M41nFr4m3> is anyone available?
<M41nFr4m3> im on kubuntu 10.04  i am having EXTREME difficulties gettting flash in Chromium AND Firefox. Chromium- i go to youtube and it says i do NOT have flash installed but, i go to adobe and it says that i DO. Firefox- nothing seems to work to get flash working
<M41nFr4m3> i have NOT installed flash for chromium manually beccause it wont let me
<M41nFr4m3> Chromium is a new install too
<Peace-> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Peace-> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<afief> How can I tell Kubuntu to mount my ntfs partition without noexec?
<BluesKaj> M41nFr4m3, download flash from adobe , extract the file , then copy the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozoilla/plugins with root permissions
<w30> Is it possible to put my bootloader on sda6, where my kubuntu is, after I have already installed kubuntu on sda6?
<w30> I have a kubuntu bootloader on mbr now.
<w30> If so? What's the syntax ? grub-install what???
<w30> I can't get grub to work with /dev/sda6 or /dev/UUID......
<w30> I was just getting the hang of Grub1 and now I have grub2
<w30> I'm completely lost
<EvilResistance> w30:  perhaps you should talk to the grub people then...
<w30> I've always ben lost, but, now more so.
<EvilResistance> w30:  grub1 doesnt work with the newest versions of Ubuntu/Win7 (for dual booters) so...
<w30> EvilResistance, grub1 is gone I have grub2 on everything now
<EvilResistance> w30:  indeed.  that's as it should be.
<EvilResistance> w30:  you'd have to redefine which partition has the boot flag...
<w30> EvilResistance, I want grub2 on the same partition as my install
<EvilResistance> after installing grub on the partition you want...
<EvilResistance> w30:  i'm not a grub expert, i do know that once you install GRUB on the same partition as your install you need to reassign the boot flag for the drive to that partition.
<EvilResistance> you might ask the grub channel for help...
<EvilResistance> which is in #grub
<EvilResistance> or you could *try* grub-install /dev/sda6
<EvilResistance> not sure how successful you'll be though
 * EvilResistance always has the /boot/ on another partition
<w30> EvilResistance, I want to chainload from grub2 on mbr to each partition bootloader for two linux installs one on sda7 and one on sda6
<EvilResistance> w30:  i'm assuming you dont read when i say i'm not a grub expert
<EvilResistance> chainloading is past my skillset
<w30> I got sda7 fixed up during it's install but didn't do it for sda6\
<w30> I would hate to have to reinstall kubuntu after all the re-configuring I have invested, I know, I shoulda done it right away. I am stupid and dumb and ignorant.
<w30> and them are my good points
<w30> *sniffle* *pity party*
<w30> EvilResistance, grub-install says nope! it needs block numbers but it admits that block numbers is not reliable for grub2
<w30> Is there such a thing as a mbr on each partition?
<EvilResistance> no there's a MBR on the entire drive
<EvilResistance> not each partition
<EvilResistance> iirc
<w30> EvilResistance, ok
<KjetilK> Bug #865032 says there is a fix released, how do I get that fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 865032 in digikam (Ubuntu) "digikam cannot connect to PTP cameras" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865032
<w30> EvilResistance, Linux is wonderful in that it is entirely configurable but it's awful in that you have to have a deep skill set in whatever you want to muck with.
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> KjetilK:  "Fix Released" probably means its in the next version of digikam
<w30> and a deep skill set in one area doesn't transfer to another.
<EvilResistance> w30:  unless you have the deep skill sets in both areas ;P
<KjetilK> EvilResistance, oh, so it won't be fixed for Oneiric?
<EvilResistance> KjetilK:  i'm not sure for which version of *ubuntu will have the fixed version of digikam
<EvilResistance> KjetilK:  if you want i'll dig in its source package, see if I can find where the fix is released
<EvilResistance> no guarantees
<KjetilK> EvilResistance, would be really nice!
<EvilResistance> KjetilK:  i'm scanning through the source packages, no mention of fixed code in the changelogs...
<EvilResistance> KjetilK:  it might not yet be in the updated packages in Precise
<EvilResistance> (which is probably where it would be)
<KjetilK> OK
<KjetilK> that kind of bug really makes me sad
<KjetilK> the problem appears to have been known well in advance of release, and it appears to have been done to get a new feature in, thus removing very important basic functionality...
<EvilResistance> KjetilK:  you might want to ask a question against the package about when that bug fix will appear in packages
<KjetilK> yeah, I'll try
<EvilResistance> for all i know it could already be in the packages, but its not like i'm going to recursively grep through thousands of changelog entries to find where they fixed the bug
<EvilResistance> i dont have unlimited resoures/time ;P
<KjetilK> :-)
<EvilResistance> the last package source update was in Precise, over 13 days ago, so...
<EvilResistance> *shrugs*
<EvilResistance> and even then, if you really wanted that in older versions, you'd either have to have someone backport it for you...
<EvilResistance> or backport it yourself
<KjetilK> yeah
<KjetilK> I suppose I could use the PPA referenced in that bug
<KjetilK> I don't need bleeding edge, I need stable leading edge :-)
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> it probly was released in the PPA :P
<KjetilK> which is why I'm not using Debian on this particular box
<KjetilK> Ubuntu used to be something between Debian Stable and Debian Testing, but nowadays, I experience too many bugs and crashes
<KjetilK> oh well, I should be fixing bugs in my own code and not sit here and complain :-)
<EvilResistance> :P
#kubuntu 2011-12-24
<DarthFrog> If I have a USB 3.0 hub (hoping to get one after Xmas) and connect a USB 2.0 device (external hard drive) to it, does anyone know if that limits a USB 3.0 device also connected to that hub to USB 2.0 or will it still transfer at USB 3.0 speeds?
<lengau> It depends on the hub, but most likely yes.
<lengau> (It most likely causes everything attached to the hub to reduce to the highest speed with which everything is compatible)
<TheBuntu> guess useing lilo was as easy as 1 2 3 to restore that mbr
<Tech-1> done ?
<cablop> hello
<cablop> i moved to KDE, and i opened a gtk app, gedit, i tried to click on the file menu, but the cursor keeps with the text cursor shape and click doesn't work,
<bazhang> hi
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<xskydevilx> Does anyone know of a good Ubuntu (gnome, ambiance) theme for KDE?
<ivzb> hi all :)
<AciD_> hi
<AciD_> kmail2 is driving me crazy. For some reason, it displays many greyed-out duplicate emails, but I can't remove them. Some other people have the same problem, no solution : http://forums.opensuse.org/forums/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/463414-kde-4-7-kmail-2.html
<AciD_> I tried to remove them server side, but the webmail client just doesn't show any duplicate messages..
<jmichaelx> AciD_: i know next to nothing about kmail, but i believe there have been some updates related to kmail recently, from the kubuntu ppa
<AciD_> jmichaelx: ah, that could help with the tremendous amounts of other problems I have with kmail2 (for instance; taking 4 minutes to display _each_ email content). What's the ppa's name ?
<jmichaelx> AciD_:  ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<AciD_> jmichaelx: isn't that the 'normal' repository ? for info, my kmail version is : 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu0.1
<jmichaelx> you may already know, but you can add by running 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa'
<jmichaelx> AciD_: hmm... these updates may even have come fomr the backports pps
<jmichaelx> ppa*
<jmichaelx> i know i got a round of kdepim and related updates within the last few days
<AciD_> I did too
<AciD_> ah
<AciD_> not the same round it seems, that ppa gives me 336 packages to update :)
<AciD_> let's try that !
<AciD_> ah, that ppa have kde 4.7.4 (instead to 4.7.3)
<soee> AciD_, yesterday i decided to remove kmail
<soee> there were some bug
<soee> so 2 emails were duplicated every 10-15 minutes
<soee> even if i deleted them
<AciD_> soee: same here
<AciD_> kmail2 is the kde4 of kde3.
<soee> so now im on thunderbird
<AciD_> or the amarok2 or amarok
<AciD_> even though kmail2 is totally broken and unusable, I can't in my right mind switch to a gtk app :'(
<soee> :)
<AciD_> soee: doesn't using thunderbird mess up your maildir organisation ? Or does it seem good enough as a temporary kmail2 replacement (ie. just to read and write mail) ?
<soee> AciD_, i comepletly removed all stuff kmail related
<soee> and just installed/configured thunderbird
<soee> and the only thing i dont like is how thunderbird looks
<erik1397> is there a default system tray battery notification or do you have to add a widget?
<AciD_> soee: iirc, gtk apps can display the same them than kde
<AciD_> erik1397: default
<erik1397> hmm odd, because I don't seem to have a default one
<AciD_> erik1397: if you don't see it, either your not on a laptop, or it's 'hidden' in the unused icons
<erik1397> i am on a laptop (not plugged in currently) and it is not in the hidden icons
<AciD_> erik1397: right click on the notification area, and configure that
<erik1397> AciD_: ah, got it, thanks
<AciD_> erik1397: you're welcome
<erik1397> is it possible to have the kmenu back button enabled like back in kde sc 4.5ish?
<AciD_> erik1397: there is a default plasmoid for that
<AciD_> err...what do you mean by 'back button' ?
<AciD_> brb
<erik1397> AciD:remember, back in pre 4.7 (I forget exactly which version) if you were in the kmenu and went into a submenu, there was a side button on the left side u could click to go up one level
<AciD_> soee: ok so, switching to the last 4.7.4 version doesn't solve any problems : kmail2 stills take 4 minutes to display each email content, and I still can't get ride of those greyed-out message. sucks to be an early kdepim user. maybe in a very near future my mind will collapse and i'll get back to stable debian.
<soee> AciD_, im on KDe 4.8b2 and kmail is buggy here also
<AciD_> :(
<erik1397> acid ill repost what i  said since u got back: remember, back in pre 4.7 (I forget exactly which version) if you were in the kmenu and went into a submenu, there was a side button on the left side u could click to go up one level
<soee> i will  try again after KDE 4.8 stable is release
<AciD_> erik1397: look at the upper part of the kmenu, the whole depth is displayed now
<erik1397> yea i know, i always just found that back button convenient tho
<Fleck> kmail sucks here too... 4.7.3 :( imap + kmail... new messages doesn't always get marked as read, when i delete new message, it comes back almost always and i have to delete 2nd time...
<soee> well we cant say it sucks ;) its free and basicly the idea is great
<erik1397> here's a tough one, i get a black screen from resume after suspend
<soee> if im right (read on some blog or forum) only one person is working on kmail so we cant expect all will work out of the box as it should
<erik1397> cant switch to another tty, nothing
<erik1397> only cold reboot works
<erik1397> sorry if i missed a reply, i was trying suspend after reading about a possible fix, alas to no avail
<soee> AciD_, for a test i just cleard all Kmail settings and installe dit again
<soee> Kmail crashes when moving some folders etc but so far all works prettty goof
<soee> i wil test sending messages etc soon
<soee> now i have 2 accounts configured
<Guest36793> hello
<Guest36793> somebody inside ?
<michael__> Hi !!!!
<soee> hiho
<AciD_> soee: I did that to, two times already. but in the end, the bugs are coming back
<AciD_> :/
<soee> well now i configured different accounts not the same as before
<soee> all works fast
<soee> but now i have small amount of messages
<soee> 18 firs acc and ~ 170 second one
<soee> AciD_, dod you cleard kmail configuration in .kde folder ?
<soee> not sure if this will help but you can try
<AciD_> soee: I thinks so, but honestly I'm tired of recreating each time all the filters and stuff
<soee> there is no any export for settings
<soee> >
<soee> ?
<robin0800> soee: try saving .kmail in your home directory
<soee> hmm how can i remove some apps from context menu? if i click on php file, open with .. i have apps that arent in my ssystem anymore
<goekhan> question "regarding low fat settings" - are there more aesthetic themses for it?
<didiber> frohe weihnachten! :) marry christmas! :)
<SunTsu> didiber: it's "merry", you're not supposed to take wife/husband these days, but be merry ;)
<SunTsu> anyway, the same to you
<didiber> yes im merry , also glad because KDE has become so super
<who_me> :D
<BluesKaj_> Hey All , Merry Christmas! :)
<erik1397> i get a black screen on resume after suspend. intel hd 3000 graphics, have tried all  generic kernels available with same result
<cablop> mm
<cablop> i moved to KDE, and i opened a gtk app, gedit, i tried to click on the file menu, but the cursor keeps with the text cursor shape and click doesn't work, other gtk apps failed too, any sugestion?
<Kwashiorkor> cablop: using kubuntu?
<cablop> yep
<cablop> Kwashiorkor: do you know a solution for it?
<Kwashiorkor> cablop: are you graphics drivers installed and working correctly?
<Kwashiorkor> *your
<mhusmann> is there anyone who can give me a hint: My box does not resume from sleep mode using the latest kernel
<cablop> hmmm Kwashiorkor i'm not sure, ubuntu is using a default driver and it is giving me grahics acceleration
<Kwashiorkor> what is your graphics card?
<cablop> so KDE effects work, also gnome 3 works, i skipped unity xD i'm not masoquist...
<cablop> an integrated ATI
<Kwashiorkor> ok
<cablop> but i forgot the reference, let me find it
<Kwashiorkor> so all other gtk apps also have the same glitch?
<cablop> other gtk3 apps while running inside KDE
<Kwashiorkor> ah
<cablop> oin gnome they work as expected, but after a few hours then the keyboard got an insane lag
<Kwashiorkor> so you are talking about glitches in gtk3 apps inside kde 4.7.x?
<cablop> yes, that
<cablop> sometimes they work, but sometimes i cannot click on them, keyboard works and i can tab tab tab space barrr and so on to move on them, but it is not the expected behavior
<Kwashiorkor> my suggestion.... forget about gnome3 apps...
<Kwashiorkor> its too early to use them
<cablop> mmm, i don't know if some gtk2 apps still exist
<Kwashiorkor> if you want some good gtk3 support you should check the just released linux mint 12
<Kwashiorkor> ubuntu messed it all on latest releases
<cablop> my vga is ATI Radeon HD 3200
<Kwashiorkor> integrated?
<Kwashiorkor> into mobo
<cablop> yes
<cablop> yep
<cablop> afaik is not a bad chip
<cablop> and the kernel module running is radeon too
<Kwashiorkor> for linux is preferable a nvidia one, and not integrated
<cablop> i see
<Kwashiorkor> i learned it many years ago with me ati cards not working well on many linux distros....
<Kwashiorkor> *my ati
<cablop> mmm, now i need to think what gtk ap i do really needand try to test it
<cablop> neutilus is imposible to use
<cablop> mmm
<cablop> ah thunar!
<Kwashiorkor> but tell me, why do you want to use nautilus inside kubuntu/kde
<Kwashiorkor> yes, there are good gtk2 apps out there yet
<cablop> no no, i am thinking in what to use to test if gtk2 apps works ok
<Kwashiorkor> why dont you stick with the good dolphin
<Kwashiorkor> ah ok
<cablop> well, it seems thunar works as expected
<Kwashiorkor> as i told you... simply forget about gtk3 apps by now
<cablop> but nautilus don't
<cablop> hmm
<Kwashiorkor> thunar is rock solid
<cablop> i wonder if Eclipse is going to use the old GTK or gtk3
<Kwashiorkor> i dont know either
<cablop> but this is the problem
<Kwashiorkor> are you on 11.10?
<cablop> yes, unfortunately
<Kwashiorkor> heh
<cablop> i was even planning to move back to 10.10
<Kwashiorkor> try 11.04, very stable
<Kwashiorkor> or if you want good gnome support, linux mint 12
<Kwashiorkor> with 11.04 i mean kubunt 11.04
<cablop> the bad thing is 11.04 is the worst for gnome
<cablop> so i think i should go back to 10.10 or switch to linux mint...
<cablop> afaik linux mint was planning to move back to debian
<cablop> so if i want stabe and recent KDE and Gnome 10.10 is the option in ubuntu
<cablop> let me check that linux mint 12
<Kwashiorkor> 11.04 is very good for kde apps. regarding gtk, i dont use too much gtk apps to tell
<cablop> well, it seems filezilla works well too
<cablop> you are right
<Kwashiorkor> not yet. they do have a debian release (old) but they're still with ubuntu. and judging by last move (continue with ubuntu on this really unstable unity/gnome3 background) i would say they would really stick with it.
<cablop> it is too early to use in a user end envitronment any gnome 3 thing
<Kwashiorkor> yes, gnome3 is still not as good as we need
<Kwashiorkor> you can try also xfce distro
<Kwashiorkor> like xubuntu
<Kwashiorkor> solid gtk2
<cablop> Kwashiorkor: yes, but xfce has a pretty old style
<cablop> it looks like something from the last century
<cablop> but yeah... solid gtk2 indeed... i wonder if gtk3 apps are going to run well on xfce too
<cablop> hmmm
<cablop> well, if i want something modern i'll go for KDE, and i'll deal with gnome
<cablop> that text on Konsole is repulsively UGLY
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<onebitxajax> i have problem with flash-nonfree
<onebitxajax> 1) i can't see youtube video without problems
<onebitxajax> 2) it freeze my pc
<onebitxajax> can someone help me?
<qcjn> hi, i installed kubuntu on a flashdrive, and on the second boot it asked me for a user and password. Is there one default ??
<qcjn> cause i didnt add one myself ?
<tsimpson> qcjn: I've never installed on a flash drive, but for the live cd, the default user and password are both "ubuntu"
<qcjn> ok, thanks, i ll try that
<sazzo> Hi room.
<ybit> hi simion314
<ybit> er.. he/she left.. nm
<ybit> sorry for the highlight simion314
<simion314> no problem
<arkadius> good afternoon all! I have been using kubuntu for approximately 2 months now, and I must admit that I quite enjoy it. However, recently, my dolphin file manager has been acting up. Whenever I right click a file, there is a huge delay before the context popup actually show up and this is quite annoying. I have tried using the konqueror file browser as well and it seems to be doing the same thing. NNautilus, which already seemed to
<arkadius> be already installed for some reason appears to be working ok, but i'd rather use dolphin. Does anyone have any insight in this ?
<DarkriftX> arkadius: have you rebooted during this time?
<DarkriftX> I know this is not windows where a reboot fixes all things, but might be a good troubleshooting step.
<arkadius> well, for what it is worth, i will give it a try
<DarkriftX> id also check dmesg right before and after to see if there are any errors about the drive
<sazzo> Hi.  Is there a way to summon the menu(lower-left) with a key combo?
<ybit> sazzo: alt-f1
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> I was about to find a way to do it but he beat me
<sazzo> Thanks!
<ybit> np, hf!
<sazzo> I looked and looked for that.
<DarkriftX> if yo uright click on it and go to "Application launcher settings menu" you can change it
<DarkriftX> in the Keyboard Shortcuts page
<ybit> you can find it in the keyboard shorcuts through the system settings
<ybit> that too
<sazzo> Guess I missed it.
<sazzo> It's still a frustrating function.. I can't navigate the menus inside it with arrows.  I see the tab takes me out of search.
 * sazzo is new to KDE
<DarkriftX> Odd, I can navigate it with arrows
<DarkriftX> I just tried with alt-f1 and then arrow keys, works fine here
<onebitxajax> flash continue crash :( can someone help me?
<sazzo> ok DarkriftX
<sazzo> bbl
<DarkriftX> ok, so I have an issue with extra kernels installed. I installed the PAE kernel a few years ago and ever since I have the PAE and non PAE kernels. whenever I do an update/upgrade I end up getting messages about the non PAE kernel having an update that is held back
<DarkriftX> so how do I remove the non pae kernel the safest way
<DarkriftX> just apt-get remove it?
<utente> Is this the help channel?
<Snowhog> !#kubuntu | utente
<ubottu> utente: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Snowhog> Hmm. utente - this is the Kubuntu support channel. If you have a question, just ask it.
<utente> Ok.
<utente> figured it out. Goober messenger needed an older library. libssl0.9.8 instead of libssl1.0.0.
<utente> the new Kubuntu is flawless.
<colton_> hey i have a question can yall help me
<szal> not unless we know the question
<szal> s/unless/until/
<colton_> well im trying to install programs from the software center and it says there is another pakage manager on  but i cant figure out how to turn off this other pakage manager
<colton_> is there anything yall know that would help me?? its really annoying not being able to install anything
<szal> !pm | colton_
<ubottu> colton_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<colton_> fuck it
<utente> do you have terminal open?
<jschall> I'm having trouble playing hd video on my new i7 laptop when its on battery. I'm using kubuntu 11.10... anyone know how I can adjust the frequency scaling?
<utente> 720p or 1080?
<jschall> 1080p
<utente> have you tried XBMC?
<jschall> utente: i've tried mplayer, smplayer, dragon player, vlc
<jschall> utente: it's because of the frequency scaling though
<utente> jschall: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034075
<TheBuntu> Installing kubuntu on a 500 gig usb hdd.. Can i install grub just to that drive and not toutch windows mbr?
<lethu> TheBuntu, yes
<TheBuntu> lethu, so if windows harddrive is sda and the usb drive is sdb.. then i would just install grub to sdb right
<lethu> TheBuntu, that is right
<TheBuntu> ok... get this installed.. and hope it don't mess up like the install to a usb stick did yesterday... where nothing got grub... and even screwed windows mbr.. had to use lilo to fix that
<lethu> TheBuntu, just make sure you go manual setup
<lethu> TheBuntu, so that you can decide which is the boot hd
<TheBuntu> i always use that... onlyway you get the partitions and sizes you want
<lethu> ok
<TheBuntu> figure do it this way.. Then im making it portable
<fuudruukers> hello
<fuudruukers> what is the latest version number of kubuntu?
<Snowhog> fuudruukers: 11.10 (Oneric) is the latest. 12.04 is in alpha testing stage.
<Resistance> i dont recommend using 12.04 atm ;P
<fuudruukers> Oneric
<Resistance> use latest stable, 11.10
<fuudruukers> stick ** jacked me instantly
<Zorrot> ladies, gentlemen: upgraded to new kubuntu, Kmail flips out and crashes on start. " KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now. The error was: Failed to fetch the resource collection.
<Zorrot> ok, got it. deleted local folders resource in akonadi, and let kmail do it's schtick, all's well.
<ArNic> hello Разрешить написание латиницей
<ArNic> Hi, I use Kubuntu, a question about Ksoftirqd. CPU loads from 2 to 25%. Temperature because of this not less than 50 drops. Help solve the problem with the consumption of the processor.
<ArNic> Hi, I use Kubuntu, a question about Ksoftirqd. CPU loads from 2 to 25%. Temperature because of this not less than 50 drops. Help solve the problem with the consumption of the processor.
<Roey> XVampireX:  long time no see
<XVampireX> You're right :D
<ArNic>  /msg NickServ identify 123456789
#kubuntu 2011-12-25
<erik1397> i get a black screen on resume after suspend. intel hd 3000 graphics, have tried all generic kernels available with same result
<rats> hhhh
<milo_> sup
<milo_> There's a grip of people in here but nobody's talking
<milo_> Hey, so anybody have any recommendations if I want to install google chrome? Do I just go to the website or is it different in Linux. I'm just learning (If you can't tell)
<vsrao> Hi. I had clicked on the "Configure Touchpad" button once. And now, each time Plasma starts, I get the "No touchpad found" dialog. How do I disable this?
<milo_> Damn, there's over 200 people in here. Yeah, that's a good question.
<milo_> Oh wow, 234. And nobody's talking.
<Kimlaroux> milo_, I suppose you're under kubuntu...
<Kwashiorkor> milo_: just go the website, download and install deb package
<Kimlaroux> Chrome is google's finished Chromium browser. You can install chromium from the repositories
<Kwashiorkor> milo_: and it will automaticaly add the google chrome repositories to your software sources, so it will be updated when a new release is available
<Kimlaroux> Kwashiorkor, installing a ded does that? I didn't know...
<Kimlaroux> .deb*
<Kwashiorkor> yes, but google chrome is better, and its updates much more often, since chromium updates takes ages to appear at repositories....
<Kwashiorkor> Kimlaroux: just go to -> https://www.google.com/chrome
<Kwashiorkor> Kimlaroux: and download/install the .deb package
<Kimlaroux> I installed the daily builds from the launchpad ppa
<Kwashiorkor> Kimlaroux: forget about launchpad with google chrome, its better to stay with the stable release available at -> https://www.google.com/chrome
<Kimlaroux> it gets updated quite often, and is the version with 64bits everything
<Kwashiorkor> Kimlaroux: once you install it, you dont have to worry about updates because it will automaticaly add the chrome repository to your software sources
<vsrao> Hi. I had clicked on the "Configure Touchpad" button once. And now, each time Plasma starts, I get the "No touchpad found" dialog. How do I disable this?
<milo_> Daily builds? Repositories? Where is "configure touchpad"?
<Kwashiorkor> vsrao: sorry, i dont know, i dont use it. but try to give a look at kde system settings
<Kwashiorkor> milo_: what do you want to know....?
<vsrao> Kwashiorkor: I did. Thanks anyway.
<Kwashiorkor> vsrao: ok, its strange...
<Kwashiorkor> vsrao: are you on a notebook or desktop computer?
<milo_> So a daily build is like an update then?
<vsrao> Kwashiorkor: Desktop. I clicked on the button by chance.
<Kwashiorkor> milo_: no... daily build is software compiled from svn or git. updates are updates....
<Kwashiorkor> milo_: usualy daily builds are unstable versions of sofware, witch developers use to test new versions. its the oposite of stable build
<milo_> trying to get my browsers going so I can take this bright white scree off and make the color green on black like it was with firefox. I alternate between firefox and chrome and it seems to work better that way. But some pictures don't show up on green on black so...
<milo_> Interesting, and so the repository is just the data files where it's installed from/
<milo_> ?
<milo_> typo
<milo_> I'm running a 32 bit system I think. So I think I'm supposed to grab the 32deb...
<Kwashiorkor> milo_: yes and yes
<milo_> Excellent...
<milo_> Wow. A chat room that's useful and nobody is trying to send me pictures of their penis.
<milo_> Not used to that.
<milo_> Don't go on Omegle. Just saying. Unless you're into that.
<Kwashiorkor> ...
<milo_> Yeah, anyway. It says "Installing Dependencies" but there's no status bar.
<milo_> Hmmm...
<Kimlaroux> Status bars are patented by Microsoft
<milo_> Kinda looks frozen to me. Should I put it in the microwave?
<Kimlaroux> no
<szal> lol
<milo_> Oh is that right?
<milo_> Haha.
<milo_> Thanks.
<milo_> I'll try the toaster oven. It usually tastes better, even if it takes longer, but it's worth it.
<Kimlaroux> it might be pulling gnome over though
<milo_> So wait, I can't get a status bar on these suckas? This whole Linux thing is gonna take some getting used to.
<Kimlaroux> what are you installing?
<milo_> "Package Installer - google-chrome-stable
<Kimlaroux> Nah, there are status bars... just not all the time
<Kimlaroux> through KPackageKit?
<szal> software patents are a bunch of bullcrap anyway
<milo_> Er uh...
<milo_> I just clicked download from the website. Put said "Install" put in my password.
<milo_> That seemed to work for the Adobe Flash apt.
<milo_> Torballs, still haven't figured those out yet, but I'll get to those in time. Wanna get my WPA up and running first.
<Kimlaroux> Oh you're installing the .deb from google?
<milo_> I got it on Ubuntu the first time I did it and I told somebody and they said that was pretty impressive. Then I reformatted and couldn't get it again!
<milo_> D'oh!
<Kwashiorkor> milo_: there is a button that you can press and it will show you progress, at last in 11.04 its like this
<milo_> Then I heard about Backtrack and a site said to start with Kubuntu first, and even though Ubuntu was frustrating, I didn't want to give up on it. My mistake. I should have just moved on.
<Kwashiorkor> milo_: i guess its "details" button
<szal> milo_: jfyi, BackTrack is not supported here
<milo_> Yeah, I closed it out. It was taking too long.
<Kwashiorkor> ok
<Kwashiorkor> it takes
<Kwashiorkor> be used to that
<milo_> Yeah, I just heard that Kubuntu is the place to start if you want to start using Backtrack. I think that's what it said on the Backtrack site, and security is pretty important to me 'cause I've had people go through my computer and things many times.
<milo_> Yeah, kinda buggy.
<milo_> Oh, ok. So it's the QApt Package installer by default...let's see what else we have here.
<milo_> Hmmm... no other option given. I would have to select the program myself.
<milo_> Ok, it worked this time. That was fast.
<milo_> Compared to this, Ubuntu was a pain in teh butt.
<Kwashiorkor> so you dont know even know what a software repository is and you want to use backtrack linux eh?
<milo_> Yeah, that's why I'm on Kubuntu and not Backtrack. Need to wet my chops.
<milo_> Get some experience first.
<milo_> I suppose it will take some time.
<Kwashiorkor> lol
<milo_> Don't really hang out with computer people. They always try to get me to watch anime and I stopped when I was a kid (29 now)
<milo_> So yeah, trying to read forums has been frustrating.
<milo_> There's a lot more GUI in this version. I read that Mint is good too. Think I just went with Ubuntu because of the orange was catchy. That's what I get!
<milo_> What do you guys like about Kubuntu, what made you guys decide to use it?
<Kimlaroux> it's sexy and it works
<Kwashiorkor> freedom, easy of use, huge amount of software availabe, secure (compared to windows) and i'm a kde fan
<milo_> Know of any good cpu widgets that look like gauges? I'm trying to get me one of those.
<Kwashiorkor> and it suited perfectly on my hardware without any flaws
<Kwashiorkor> no
<milo_> Nutz. I had that on windows. I really liked it.
<milo_> Yeah, it seems like a lot of fun.
<milo_> Or should I say challenging
<milo_> Cause it swings both ways.
<milo_> Trying to get my WPA working has been a battle.
<Kwashiorkor> i abandoned wireless on kde4 some time ago, it simply doesnt work correctly for in every distro that i tried. it seems to be some problem related to kde4 because on gnome2 and kde3 it works perfectly (using same hardware)
<Kwashiorkor> so i bought a new wireless router and used wired connection from it
<Kimlaroux> The first thing I do when I install kde is remove the network manager and install Wicd
<milo_> I think I'm on kde 5. I really need wifi though.
<Kimlaroux> Wicd just works
<Kwashiorkor> Kimlaroux: i never heard about it, will check it out. thank you.
<milo_> Hmmm...
<milo_> Not familiar with network management. I only know what I learned in my COMPtia security + class and that was over my head when I took it.
<Kwashiorkor> screenshots are really cool!
<Kwashiorkor> knetworkmanager on kde4 is a real pain... forget about it
<Kimlaroux> yeah it's a very well built tool
<Kimlaroux> once it's setup you forget about it. It's still easy to configure a new wifi network on the fly, just a flew clicks away
<Kwashiorkor> provided that it works, it will solve many issues with me on other distros
<Kimlaroux> hell it even works on my college's wifi network
<Kwashiorkor> understood, very good, i sure will check it out when needed
<milo_> But it won't get WPA working?
<Kimlaroux> milo_, I bet it will
<milo_> Oh, ok. Just a different way.
<Kimlaroux> but I recommend you go read about apt and software repositories first
<Kwashiorkor> i see thats its available from ubuntu repos, good.
<Kimlaroux> yep, it's a few apt-get away
<Kwashiorkor> :-)
<milo_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Kimlaroux> ah and it even configures your wired networks
<Kwashiorkor> great! :D
<Kimlaroux> so it fully replaces kde's network-manager
<milo_> Sweet. On ubuntu, I was trying to get it going and the best I could do was have it be on for a minute, only to cut out and ask for my password again.
<Kwashiorkor> i will be sure to check it out when i install a rpm based distro like opensuse, for now im using wired connection
<Kwashiorkor> Kimlaroux: do you _delete_ knetworkmanager/networkmanager?
<Kimlaroux> yes, I purge it
<Kimlaroux> before installing wicd
<Kimlaroux> and reboot in between, just for good measure
<Kwashiorkor> ok
<Kimlaroux> I believe there's a few tutorial on how to replace knetworkmanager with wicd
<Kwashiorkor> nice
<Kwashiorkor> i've just bookmarked it on delicious
<milo_> It's funny, I got you too confused. Don't know if you caught that.
<Kwashiorkor> milo_: what's confusing??
<milo_> It's the light blue, the K at the beginning and all the vowels.
<jacobo> hola
<milo_> Kwashiorkor and Kimlaroux
<milo_> or should I say Kimshirkor and Kwashlaroux
<milo_> That's kinda catchy and easier for me to say for some reason. Maybe I'll change my name to that...
<milo_> One's french and the othe ones is...
<milo_> Malnutrition?
<milo_> That's kinda funny.
<milo_> In a dark way.
<dexter_> oalala
<jacobo> hla
<Kwashiorkor> hi dexter and jacobo
<dexter_> hi , , merry christmas :)
<jacobo> hi
<Kwashiorkor> merry cmas ;-)
<milo_> Happy Festivus/Yak shaving day.
<Kimlaroux> Christmas is not supported here
<Kwashiorkor> lol
<dexter_> why kimala?
<milo_> It's proprietary (sp?)
<dexter_> i meant kimlaroux hehe
<milo_> Ha, I did that too.
<Kimlaroux> yeah with so many people, using tab isn't always a good idea
<Kimlaroux> and I was just trolling, btw
<dexter_> what is better, , , kubuntu , , or unity?
<Kwashiorkor> for sure kubuntu... but you will a different answer if you ask it on ubuntu channel.....
<dexter_> yea coz its the ubuntu channel  . .
<Kwashiorkor> unity is bloated software
<jacobo> hola
<jacobo> feliz navidad
<dexter_> but my KDE seems to be slower since i upgraded my videocard  , why is that?
<Kwashiorkor> have you installed correctly the video drivers?
<dexter_> i haven't installed anything yet . . .  how do i install drivers?
<Kwashiorkor> thats why your video is slow
<dexter_> im just a week old at ubuntu , , so i don't know :)
<Kwashiorkor> you need to install video drivers, and get accelerated video
<milo_> Yeah, I usually ask for Pro/Cons versus asking which is better.
<Kwashiorkor> whats your video card?
<Kimlaroux> milo_, hit Alt + F2, type in Driver, click on the button that appears bellow
<dexter_> i don't know the the name , , but i think its intel accelerated graphics? . . thats what it says on the BIs
<dexter_> "bios
<Kwashiorkor> well, most of the times kubuntu has a good default video driver that stick very good, but anyway if its slower and you didnt installed video drivers, its time to do it...
<Kimlaroux> dexter_, if your wifi doesn't work, you might need to install the driver for it there too
<Kimlaroux> if it shows up
<Kimlaroux> oups, just noticed I sent the message to the wrong person
<Kwashiorkor> he got it ;)
<Kimlaroux> dexter_, see what I said to milo
<dexter_> yea i see it lol
<milo_> Interesting...
<dexter_> aah, , so thats for me?? . . hehe ,  ill try it now
<Kimlaroux> well, for both of your actually XD
<Kwashiorkor> hehe
<Kimlaroux> milo_, if your wifi doesn't work, you might need to install the driver for it in this app
<milo_> It says broadcom sta
<Kimlaroux> activate it
<milo_> I remember there was another option before when I messed with it.
<Kwashiorkor> lol
<Kimlaroux> that's the driver for your wifi card
<Kimlaroux> yeah the driver for the video card shows up there too
<milo_> So WPA and wifi are different?
<milo_> Oh, I might need the video driver too.
<milo_> I haven't installed anything either.
<Kimlaroux> WPA is just the security encoding used on a wifi network
<milo_> Oh, so it's the same thing. Gotcha.
<Kimlaroux> there's WPA and WEP
<Kimlaroux> and a bunch of other sub types of those
<milo_> BRB, gonna restart
<dexter_> it said "no proprietary driver are in use on this system" . . . ??
<milo_> Oh wait, I should uninstall/purge the wireless manager first huh?
<Kwashiorkor> wifi = wireless fidelity (or simply wireless, the technology that transmit data with no wires...) and WPA = a security protocol used to connect to a wireless network
<Kimlaroux> no, milo_ that's something different
<Kwashiorkor> as Kimlaroux stated, there are other security protocols like WEP (but WPA2 is the most secure of then actualy)
<Kwashiorkor> as far as i know
<Kimlaroux> dexter_, there's nothing in the first box? I'm wondering if you need to activate the universe and restricted sources
<milo_> What the...? I saved a bookmark in chrome and it's not there!
<milo_> I'll just restart now.
<dexter_> Kimlaroux_, i remember activating something like that when i installed an application , , or something ,  ,
<Kimlaroux> dexter_, in kpackagekit, you can select which repositories you use in the settings page
<Kimlaroux> I select all of them
<Kimlaroux> be default they are not all selected
<dexter_> Kimlaroux_, i just installed Kubuntu plasma netbook from the repository , ,
<dexter_> ok ill try that :)
<Kwashiorkor> well... i need to go now
<Kwashiorkor> see you all :-)
<Kimlaroux> bye
<Kwashiorkor> good night
<dexter_> bye  . .  :)
<dexter_> it seems like i got lost with what i am doing . . . lol . .
<Kimlaroux> haha, it happens sometimes
<Kimlaroux> You said you upgraded your videocard, what did you install?
<dexter_> here,  it happens a lot  . . haha
<dexter_> i changed a lot , ,, motherboard , , RAM  , , and USB , ,   i think its Just the CASE and the hard drive thats not changed . . XD
<dexter_> videocard is onboard intel accelerated graphics , , ,and a PCI Geforce8 . . . . my previous motherboard got busted , ,
<Kimlaroux> you changed all that without reinstalling linux?
<dexter_> yeah , ,
<Kimlaroux> hhmm
<Kimlaroux> surprising it still boots =P
<Kimlaroux> What is your monitor connected to, the geforce or the intel?
<dexter_> well . . i got problems booting it up , , , i did a lot of boot configurations before it boot up XD
<Kimlaroux> eh
<dexter_> for now, , its on the INTEL , ,coz the geforce one is slow
<Kimlaroux> if I were you, I'd reinstall from new
<Kimlaroux> the geforce is pluged in and the intel still works?
<dexter_> i disabled it from bios , , hehe
<Kimlaroux> Ah, that's why
<Kimlaroux> most motherboard will disable the onboard video when an external one is detected
<dexter_> mine has an option which on to set as primary  . .
<Kimlaroux> did you change your processor?
<dexter_> yeah , , coz its with the motherboard . . its 3Ghz .
<dexter_> the last one was just 2Ghz
<Kimlaroux> Right, I highly recommend reinstalling Linux then
<dexter_> oh , , i forgot to tell . . . i upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 last night , ,
<dexter_> hoping that it will fix the problem
<dexter_> so ill have to reinstall everthing again then , , , , hehe
<Kimlaroux> meh
<Kimlaroux> well it's probably not necessary, but it can only be a good idea to do so
<Kimlaroux> That way, Ubuntu will install the right driver and configure itself to your hardware
<Kimlaroux> cause right now it's configured to your old hardware
<Kimlaroux> which can get troublesome
<dexter_> yeah , , i think thats it!! :)
<milo_> Yo
<dexter_> Kimlaroux_, thanks dude . .
<Santa_Claus> Ho ho ho; merry Christmas!
<milo_> Meeeeeerrrrrry Christmas
<milo_> Hey, anybody out there still?
<Kimlaroux> no
<milo_> Darn...
<milo_> Hey, Kimlaroux. Trying to perge the wireless before installing Wicd. Would you have any idea of how to check what I need to purge?
<milo_> This place is dead. What, are people, like, celebrating Christmas or something?
<milo_> Nevermind
<milo_> How to use Wicd instead of Network Manager - EasyPeasy Wiki
<milo_> oops!
<milo_> milo@InSpieRon:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge knetworkmanager network-manager
<milo_> Reading package lists... Done
<milo_> Building dependency tree
<milo_> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBotK3> milo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<milo_> E: Unable to locate package knetworkmanager
<milo_> milo@InSpieRon:~$ apt-get remove network-manager-kde
<milo_> Thanks for asking politely...then setting up a ban! WT...?
<milo_> Oh, thanks.
<milo_> Hey, can anybody explain this Flood/pastebin business?
<milo_> *bussiness
<milo_> Oh, looks like I was right the first time.
<SJr> I want to install Kubuntu on a fresh hard drive on a Mac Mini
<SJr> how do I do that
<milo_> Let's see if I can come up with something...
<milo_> Never done it before. There seems to be a decent amount of posts.
<milo_> Anybody here with any experience?
<milo_> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=kubuntu+for+mac+mini#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&source=hp&q=installing+kubuntu+for+mac+mini&pbx=1&oq=installing+kubuntu+for+mac+mini&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=6728l7784l0l7919l11l8l0l0l0l4l200l962l3.4.1l8l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=5bb537c3522b5ae9&biw=1280&bih=657
<FloodBotK3> milo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snowhog> SJr: You might look at http://dustin.li/2011/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-04-on-a-mac-mini/
<SJr> No I need more specific information
<SJr> Hmmmm maybe I will try installing as a usb drive and fixing later
<milo_> Sorry. I don't have any experience. I'm still working on installing Wicd
<terryg> How can I rebuild a  corrupt /var/lib/dpkg/status file ?
<terryg> any takers to my problem :)
<Unit193> ...Wow
<Snowhog> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Kimlaroux> the floodbot if flooding the channell... ironic
<Snowhog> JonathanD: Need help I think. The FloodBot's are at war with each other!
<Snowhog> ops
<Snowhog> !ops | Riddell apachelogger claydoh_
<ubottu> Riddell apachelogger claydoh_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Snowhog> !kubuntu-devl
<Snowhog> !kubuntu-dev
<milo_> Hey everybody.
<milo_> Sup.
<Snowhog> !ops | Hobbsee Tm_T Nalioth seth imbrandon gnomefreak nixternal ryanakca mneptok PriceChild tsimpson jussi Pici ikonia genii Mamarok maco seele Nightrose rgreening txwikinger
<ubottu> Hobbsee Tm_T Nalioth seth imbrandon gnomefreak nixternal ryanakca mneptok PriceChild tsimpson jussi Pici ikonia genii Mamarok maco seele Nightrose rgreening txwikinger: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, o
<Snowhog> dax: Are you able to look into the FloodBot problem here? They have been at each other for over two hours now.
<dax> Snowhog: perhaps.
<Snowhog> dax: Much better. Thank you.
<Deckard_25> hi, I have a question related to cpufrequency tunign and games
<Deckard_25> when I'm playing nexuiz with ondemand which is a default governor nexuiz performance is weak
<Deckard_25> when I switch to performance governor nexuiz becomes playable
<Deckard_25> is there any way to make the switch automatic?
<Deckard_25> or maybe ondemand is broken, because it doesn't maximize CPU frequency when playing demanding games?
<Deckard_25> I had the same in Fedora and Arch
<kaddi> what's a good tool to convert pdfs into kindle
<rohdef> I have set that when my laptop lid is closed is shouldn't do anything, but it seems that it still do some kind of semi-standby, since the computer is very slow when I reopen the lid, like it's recaching my things
<rohdef> I'm not at all satisfied with that behavior (I set it to "do nothing" for a reason). So how do I make it actually do nothing?
<rohdef> Kubuntu 11.10, kernel 3.0.0.14
<rohdef> *3.0.0-14
<utente> Is there a way to make the Kmenu taller?
<gops> how to find the blue tooth chip set in kubuntu
<utente> lspci or lsusb
<utente> in terminal
<gops> ya it is listing something but i dont know which is bluethooth chip set
<gops> @utente can you please check the outputhttp://pastebin.com/nQcFeG3V
<BluesKaj_> Hi to all , and to all a very Merry Christmas
<pascal> salut
<Sharpshooter> hai guys ! Just now I installed Kde On ubuntu 11.10 I like the Whole style but the Gtk  theme is like the old W!N 95 style how to change that !
<Kwashiorkor> Sharpshooter: you say that have already installed kde, so you should be able to select oxygen and other themes. if not, install oxygen theme and/or look for other themes.
<yofel> Sharpshooter: for the main gnome apps in oneiric there's not much you can do, the Oxygen theme for Gtk3 isn't in the archive yet. - And gtk doesn't support Qt themes.
<yofel> firefox and other gtk2 applications shouldn't look bad though
<kimal73> hello, On kubuntu I have a problem that I haven't on ubuntu, the problem applies to the iPhone for the camera. I can download the files. I see it down the notification bar, but I can not see the two devices or the iPhone or the camera. That I can not see mounted on dolphin as two hd.
<Sharpshooter> yofel, Is there any way to change the Icon themes ?
<yofel> you can change the KDE icons in system settings -> application appearance -> icons. At least for Oxygen
<Sharpshooter> yofel, can I install any ubuntu icon themes in  Kde ?
<yofel> no idea, I'm using the default theme and haven't tried the others
<Sharpshooter> yofel, Ok
<Kwashiorkor> Sharpshooter: there are many icon themes that you can install from the internet in kde system settings, maybe there is one that is ok for you
<bretzel> Aye! I've enabled userdir in apache but any php scriptdoes not work... as if there is no php module for userdir
<Sharpshooter> Kwashiorkor, Can I install faenza Icon themes in Kde , I installed it on gnome and unity ?
<Kwashiorkor> Sharpshooter: i dont know about availability of specific icon themes, but you can search new installable icon themes in the internet at the kde system settings
<e01> hello
<Kwashiorkor> maybe there is this one there, or even one that suits for you
<Sharpshooter> Kwashiorkor, ok
<Kwashiorkor> there are really many downloadeable icon themes there
<Sharpshooter> Kwashiorkor, Thanks man !
<e01> can somebody tell me how to connect to windows ad hoc
<Kwashiorkor> ok
<Sharpshooter> Kwashiorkor, And I would also like to know how to change the sound themes in kde ,also how to for custom  sounds themes ?
<Kwashiorkor> i have never messed with sound themes, so sorry, i cannot answer this
<Kwashiorkor> but judging the customization level that a gnu/linux operating system provides, i can mostly certain say that its possible
<Kwashiorkor> even though somethings require a little hardwork to do
<Sharpshooter> yofel, Kwashiorkor , I Installed Ubo-icons  themes it is working perfect ! :)
<Kwashiorkor> nice, good to know that you are having a good experienice with kde!  ;-)
<Sharpshooter> Kwashiorkor, you know where is the sound theme conf file in kde ?
<Kwashiorkor> no, i dont
<robert___> 123
<ubuntu> ahoz
<ubuntu> oops
<sheepie> hello. anyone familiar with the GRUB setup? i upgraded my kubuntu 11.04 to 11.10... erased my xp bootloader, but now i have grub with ONLY my XP system to choose.. i am online with live CD now. how can i edit the GRUB on my hd installed kubuntu from here?
<alekseev_sergey> Hello, Peoples!
<soee> hiho
<Sharpshooter> anybody know how to move the bottom panel to top ?
<Sharpshooter> in Kde ?
<Sharpshooter> yofel,  you know how to move the panel in KDE ?
<Sharpshooter> Kwashiorkor,  you know how to move the panel in KDE ?
<MerryResistance> !repeat Sharpshooter
<MerryResistance> !repeat | Sharpshooter
<ubottu> Sharpshooter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Sharpshooter> oOps
<gundam_rx78nt1> Hello, ever since I installed kubuntu 11.10, when I open amarok, I always have to resize it because it doesn't keep the size after I close and open the window. Has anybody had this happen to them? How can I fix it?
<Snowhog> gundam_rx78nt1: This worked for Thunderbird, and the underlying 'quirk' may be affecting Amarok, so it won't hurt to try:  Do this. Launch Thunderbird. Then click-drag it to a smaller window size (it doesn't matter how much smaller - just make it smaller than when it started). Now use the maximize button and then File > Quit. Relaunch and see if it remembered it's full-screen size.
<Snowhog> gundam_rx78nt1: Launching Amarok of course, not TT.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Snowhog, thanks that worked.
<Snowhog> gundam_rx78nt1: Glad it worked.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Now, everytime I start up my desktop, I get a synaptiks error saying that no touchpad is found... I don't have one. HOw do I stop that error from showing up? I searched the forum and the online wikis but all talk about having the touchpad and not configuring it correctly.
<soee> gundam_rx78nt1, not surebut look what you have in System Settings -> Input devices -> Touchpad
<Kwashiorkor> gundam_rx78nt1: try this. system settings -> application and system notifications -> other notifications -> disable one or more checkboxes
<Kwashiorkor> gundam_rx78nt1: if this doesnt work, try messing with system settings -> application and system notifications -> manage notifications -> applications -> in "event source" select "KDE Workspace" -> disable "show message in a popup" checkbox for something that could be warning it (like "Warning" and/or "Notification")
<Kwashiorkor> gundam_rx78nt1: also disable "play a sound" checkbox in same places
<gundam_rx78nt1> The system settings Input devices under touchpad it say none detected.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I will look at the system notifications
<Kwashiorkor> ok, try it
<milo_> Wow. A lot of people having trouble with their touchpads.
<milo_> Thankfully mine still works even though I haven't installed any drivers yet. By the way, how do I install the drivers onto my computer again? The disk that came with my computer doesnt' seem to be compatible.
<milo_> I'm trying to get wicd to work still. But the code in terminal doesn't seem to work with the directions I get. I get a gedit command not found.
<XVampireX> Roey: Hey? :P
<utente> I uninstalled desktop themes however they are still in the list. How do I remove them?
<lucka> hello
<sebo28> pardus
<sebo28> kde+pardus
<macram> hi guys, merry christmas, happy holidays or happy december the 26th ;)
<frogonwheels> macram: *yawn* Yesterday's  news   but thanks anyway :)
<macram> does anyone else have problems installing software in kubuntu 11.10?
<macram> i tried to install a program from Muon Software Center, I tried to start it but it didn't launch, Muon crashed and I can't find the icon in the launcher
<macram> but i can find it if i press Alt+F2
#kubuntu 2012-12-17
<EagleScreen> simplew: are you using an user different then the user created during installation?
<simplew> EagleScreen: NO
<EagleScreen> simplew: something break you account
<simplew> OerHeks: now that i have added myself again to the groups to be an admin now sudo runs fine, now what i dont get how was possible to be rmeoved from all groups, what package triggered and who made a script to such happen
<OerHeks> simplew check muon/history, i see apt-utils ( few days ago for me)
<dniMretsaM> simplew: did you add yourself to any groups right before it happened?
<simplew> dniMretsaM: i think that question isnt usefull
<dniMretsaM> simplew: it could be. if you did it through the command line and didn't use the right flags, it could have removed you from other groups
<simplew> OerHeks: this was some that was isntalled in the maximum from 2 days ago, i think last time i rebooted was 2 days ago, and today after updating the system
<unheeding> you should never reboot
<unheeding> EVER
<simplew> unheeding: we have here a smart guy, so how do you change kernel dude?
<unheeding> i literally swap out the bits with a pin
<simplew> unheeding: even if not changing kernel, in ubuntu you are required to reboot in severall situations mainly when its realted to services, if it were in other distros i could understand you could say that, but not in ubuntu
<npi_> Hello! How do I go around automaticly loging to my IRC account every mount so I don't get unregisterd?
<OerHeks> npi_, you can setup a cronjob every month, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<npi_> OerHeks: thanks! I'll go dig into it!
<OerHeks> minute hour day-of-month month day-of-week & command
<phunyguy_t430s> Is it possible to turn off the alternating colors in lists in KDE?
<Snowhog> phunyguy_t430s: From inside a console? Yes.
<phunyguy_t430s> Snowhog, lists inside a console?
<harmony> hello?
<phunyguy_t430s> or do you mean making the change
<harmony> phunyguy do you know how to use this IRC
<harmony> im new here
<Snowhog> phunyguy_t430s: It was a question: Do you mean from in a console, you don't want the file types/directories 'colored'?
<harmony> can anyone help me out with this chat..im new here
<phunyguy_t430s> Snowhog: No, I am talking about in applications where colors alternate in a list, like in Dolphin, with my theme, it alternates dark gray and black with each line
<harmony> hello?
<Samizdat> Hullo
<harmony> hi
<Samizdat> hi
<Snowhog> phunyguy_t430s: Ah, understand. I don't know. Sorry.
<harmony> im new here..
<Samizdat> Can I help you with something?
<harmony> how do i change my name?
<phunyguy_t430s> harmony, do you have a question about IRC in general?
<harmony> yes
<Samizdat> Type /nick ___________
<phunyguy_t430s> harmony - issue the /nick command with a new nickname
<harmony> ?
<Snowhog> harmony: Example: you type     /nick Tomato
<phunyguy_t430s> harmony: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<KJ_agent007> yay
<KJ_agent007> lol
<Samizdat> A lot tougher sounding than Harmony.
<KJ_agent007> Harmony is my name
<KJ_agent007> i used to chat in yahoo but they closed down >.<
<Snowhog> KJ_agent007: Take some time to read thru the link phunyguy_t430s posted above.
<phunyguy_t430s> KJ_agent007: this isn't a general chat.  It is for support.
<phunyguy_t430s> you can /join #kubuntu-offtopic if you would like.
<KJ_agent007> ohhhhh ookk
<phunyguy_t430s> !ot | KJ_agent007
<ubottu> KJ_agent007: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<phunyguy_t430s> :)
<KJ_agent007> ohh okk
<KJ_agent007> ty
<KJ_agent007> :)
<KJ_agent007> ok im confused..how do i go offtopic?
<phunyguy_t430s> KJ_agent007: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<KJ_agent007> i type that in here?
<phunyguy_t430s> I recommend you read the link I posted
<KJ_agent007> okk
<phunyguy_t430s> yes.
<KJ_agent007> thank you :)
<phunyguy_t430s> y/w
<GH0> Has anyone here worked with minidlna? I looked for a channel for it on freenode, but didn't find any.
<phunyguy_t430s> !ask | GH0
<ubottu> GH0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phunyguy_t430s> !anyone | GH0
<ubottu> GH0: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<GH0> Partly because I don't want to waste time in typing out the question for it to never get answered (which has happened a lot when I ask a question in this channel. But I do understand the reasoning behind those two responses.
<GH0> Anyways, I have minidlna working, but I can't access anything, partly due to me running apache I think, because whenever I go to server:8200 (8200 being the default port in the config file), it automatically forwards me to server:443, which is what my apache config is set up to do, but only supposed to be done on port 80, not all ports.
<GH0> And in this case, it is also looking for an /admin/ folder, but I don't know where that is located, or what it is looking for.
<Snowhog> GH0: This just over a year old, but have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866520
<GH0> I haven't, looking at it now.
<GH0> Snowhog: well, I have it setup and running (fired up my PS3 and my Audio Receiver). I can see all the folders listed, however, I don't see a single track within the minidlna server.
<GH0> If I go to the videos section, I see two videos (one seems to be corrupted but plays fine on my machine if I play it through samba or some other protocol), and another video that is currently playing.
<GH0> I just don't see any music.
<GH0> Which consists of mp3, m4a, and flac
<phunyguy_t430s> GH0 are the files a supported format for the PS3 to read? They are very strict
<GH0> MP3 should be.
<GH0> Flac isn't.
<phunyguy_t430s> right.
<phunyguy_t430s> are you looking in the "Music" section of the PS3? I have made that mistake a time or two
<phunyguy_t430s> they wont show up if you are under "Videos" for instance
 * GH0 smacks forehead
<GH0> Wow... yeah... that would do it.
<phunyguy_t430s> If I were you, and this isn't a "sponsored" response, but there is a very good bit of java-based software called ps3mediaserver
<GH0> phunyguy_t430s: I am using that already.
<phunyguy_t430s> it works VERY well for a PS3
<phunyguy_t430s> :)
<GH0> But that is what I think is not letting me listen to apple encoded music on my receiver.
<GH0> As the receiver supports Apple lossless and lossy files.
<phunyguy_t430s> GH0 they have good documentation on telling it to stream those files directly.
<phunyguy_t430s> also your reciever may, but the PS3 may not allow it
<GH0> Well, unfortunately, the receiver is the problem.
<GH0> PS3 works alright, and seems to be working fine with the minidlna server at the moment, I just need to wait for my phone to turn back on, so I can use the remote to test the receiver.
<phunyguy_t430s> lets take this to offtopic
<GH0> Hm, so if I have a space in a path, how do I resolve that? "/srv/folder/movies" and tv would be "/srv/folder/movies\ and\ tv"
<tsimpson> GH0: or just put quotes around it
<GH0> tsimpson: if it doesn't like the quotes or the backslash? Is there some alternative (besides renaming the folder)?
<exodus> Hi
<tsimpson> GH0: what do you mean?
<GH0> [2012/12/16 22:39:55] minidlna.c:474: error: Media directory "/srv/storage2/Downloaded\ Movies/"" not accessible! [No such file or directory]
<GH0> Is the error I am getting when I attempted to start movies and stuff.
<GH0> start with*
<tsimpson> GH0: try removing the backslash
<exodus> Hi ppl, i need some help with network interfaces configurations.
<GH0> Thanks, that did it. Thought it would be limited by the backslash so I stuck it in there.
<phunyguy_t430s> GH0, if there are quotes around it, the backslash will be treated literally.
<GH0> well, it doesn't seem to want to like either. I am probably just going to move the folders so that they are more organized anyways.
<GH0> Since they are burried under two other folders.
<phunyguy_t430s> does anyone have a fix for firefox with dark GTK themes, some sites have black input boxes with black text, or white input boxes with white text...
<nezumi_> before to bring question query in Kubuntu I was just pushing space I guess. Now it doesnt work - any shortcut for bringing up search in Kubuntu 12.10?
<phunyguy_t430s> I have an account with my Exchange 2010 server at work, is there a way of integrating KDE Groupware client stuffs with it?
<Zerobeholder> Herdie gerdie und der bork bork bork! I wanted to add a second screen for a VNC connection from my tablet (android tablet as a secind screen, TADAA!). Anyway, I had to plug in a physical monitor to get a second screen. Settings don't seem to let you just add a nothing monitor.
<Zerobeholder> What is the right way to get a second screen?
<Zerobeholder> I've used xorgconfig on Solaris, but xorg.conf is supposed to work-- if you write it by hand.
<Zerobeholder> xorgconfig was not available and I didn't add it.
<Doyle> Hey. Does xscreensaver log anywhere?
<tsimpson> I doubt it, but it may put stuff in ~/.xsession-errors
<Zerobeholder> Something I could google that might help?
<Zerobeholder> I am adding second screen for a VNC connection. However to get that screen to show, I have to hook up a real monitor for a few seconds.
<sumit> hi
<Zerobeholder> settings won't just let me add a second screen without a monitor.
<Zerobeholder> hello
<wmey> also hello
<sumit> i installed vlc player but its gone... how can i find it???
<sumit>  hellooooooo
<Zerobeholder> hold on going to do a find on my machine
<Zerobeholder> the executable is in /usr/bin/vlc
<Zerobeholder> Right click on your launcher button to edit applications in the menu. You can add it back.
<Zerobeholder> Name: VLC media player, Description: Media player, Comment: (leave this blank, save some time), Command: /usr/bin/vlc , Enable launch feedback is checked.
<Zerobeholder> Command: /usr/bin/vlc (percent symbol)U
<tsimpson> Zerobeholder: sumit left 6 mins ago
<Zerobeholder> Patient guy wasn't he...
<Zerobeholder> Thanks.
<tsimpson> if people only want to wait 2 mins before quitting, it's their loss :)
<sacrilicious> is this kubuntu?
<sacrilicious> my screen changes to black
<sacrilicious> when i type
<sacrilicious> please help
<Guest17355> HELP I installed Kubuntu on separate disk, now itis uninstalled already but I still cant boot my old, untouched windows disk. no matter what I change in BIOS it says either "no such device or something about grub... Also UBUNTU shows up in bios as boot DEVICE option... pls help
<marcello_> ciao
<marcello_> !list
<ubottu> marcello_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jhello> hello
<simion314>  hi, how can you configure the lock screen time interval in 12.10? it seems to use LightDm but I am not sure, I tried the Power Management settings but I did not find the lock screen there and did not find it in the Login section of the settings
<shadeslayer> simion314: right click battery > settings > Energy Saving > Suspend Session
<simion314> shadeslayer: hi, I have no battery, I am on a desktop
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> click the arrow thing in the systray
<shadeslayer> or wait
<shadeslayer> simion314: system settings > Energy Saving > Energy Saving
<shadeslayer> same thing
<simion314> suspend sesion was disabled, are you sure that suspend sesion is the lock screen? Maybe the lock screen is not the LightDmapplication
<simion314> shadeslayer:  ^^
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> the lock screen has nothing to do with lightdm
<shadeslayer> lightdm is the login manager :)
<shadeslayer> simion314: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/17/plasma-desktopZj2114.png
<simion314> shadeslayer: so any idea on how to fix the lock screen, it appears to fast like 10 minutes, also when watching videos in full screen
<simion314> thx
<simion314> I set it to 60 mins
<shadeslayer> :)
<simion314> shadeslayer: it did not work, it locked the screen again, maybe is a bug, i am runing the 4.10 beta
<gabin> hi people
<b3rz3rk3r_> simion314: have you disabled screen energy saving?
<simion314> b3rz3rk3r_: hi, no  i set a large interval until the screen turns off  , but the screen locks long before that
<b3rz3rk3r_> simion314: energy saving and sreensaver lock are separate. Go to ssytem settings, power management
<b3rz3rk3r_> disable it there, and see if that fixes it
<simion314> b3rz3rk3r_: found it now in display settings
<yazitura> hi i cant run kde touchpad config and libreoffice can somebody help me?
<yazitura> for libreoffice i get this error from konsole Warning: failed to read path from javaldx
<b3rz3rk3r_> yazitura: looks like its trying to find java but cant
<b3rz3rk3r_> yazitura: do you have JRE installed?
<yazitura> b3rz3rk3r how can i install it?
<b3rz3rk3r_> open muon software center and search for java
<yazitura> or rather which package
<b3rz3rk3r_> yazitura: try the latest open java
<yazitura> open-jre 7?
<b3rz3rk3r_> yeah sounds right
<yazitura> ok installing
<yazitura> b3rz3rk3r i installed libreoffice metapackage and jre but this time i get this error [Java framework] Error in function createSettingsDocument (elements.cxx). javaldx failed!  Warning: failed to read path from javaldx
<yazitura> b3rz3rk3r i run with sudo and it fixed
<b3rz3rk3r_> yazitura: you should not be running a word processor with sudo
<b3rz3rk3r_> yazitura: error in creating sounds to me like a permissions error
<yazitura> b3rz3rk3r so what should i do when i not run in sudo i get the error above
<b3rz3rk3r_> yazitura: im going to google now, not sure either, but i suspect permissions are wrong
<b3rz3rk3r_> yazitura: sudo chown -vR username:users ~/.config    (replace username with your own username)
<yazitura> he says invalid username
<b3rz3rk3r_> you need to use your username
<yazitura> i am using it
<b3rz3rk3r_> repalce "username" with your username
<yazitura> oh sorry
<yazitura> it fixed thanks
<b3rz3rk3r_> cool, good stuff
<b3rz3rk3r_> np man
<yazitura> b3rz3rk3r what can i do about touchpad configuration it's closing everytime i open
<mime_1111> hello ppl, is there any way to open, for example, emacs with aterm instead of konsole, using dolphin? I changed both associated and default terminal in systemsettings, but with no result, thnx ppl!!!
<mime_1111> any way to set aterm default in kde plz?
<Mmike> What do I use for a simple sound recordings in KDE?
<Zerobeholder> I wanted to add a second screen for a VNC connection from my tablet (android tablet as a second screen, TADAA! it works). Anyway, I had to plug in a physical monitor to get a second screen. Settings don't seem to let you just add a 'nothing' monitor.
<Zerobeholder> What is the right way to get a second screen? (Right, not a desktop, a second screen using the xorg terminology).
<mime_1111> Zerobeholder, maybe that -screen screen-name
<mime_1111>     Use the xorg.conf(5) file Screen section called screen-name. By default the screens referenced by the default Layout section are used, or the first Screen section when there are no Layout sections.
<mime_1111> in http://linux.die.net/man/1/xorg
<mime_1111> 0.0 or something like that?
<Zerobeholder> I was afraid that I was going to have to mangle an example xorg.conf by hand...
<Zerobeholder> Goes right in /etc/X11 ?
<mime_1111> no idea man
<simion314> Zerobeholder: hi, did you tried xrandr ? http://www.jejik.com/articles/2008/10/setting_up_dual_monitors_system-wide_with_xrandr_on_debian_lenny/
<Zerobeholder> Not yet, reading now.
<Zerobeholder> That seems helpful. Once I get the xorg.conf written, I can call a script that just makes it so when I connect my tablet to the same network my laptop is on (assuming port 5900 is not blocked and I don't get pooped on by network router traffic rules like I am getting now).
<Zerobeholder> At home, rock solid if a bit slow. Here connection is terminated every ~2 mins.
<deepak_> how is this?
<Zerobeholder> I am sure they have rules in place to prevent network abuse-- which I would classify this as were I in there shoes.
<Zerobeholder> VNC at this resolution and color depth is no slouch on resource gobbling.
<Zerobeholder> I wish there was a better way to use my android tablet as a second screen. There is one Windows->Android and a few OSX->iOS solutions. But those aren't my configurations :(
<Zerobeholder> There may be more, but that is the result of my googling.
<Zerobeholder> And VNC was what I came up with that worked...
<Zerobeholder> *their (shame on me)
<IdleOne> What is the name of the default video recording app for Kubuntu?
<IdleOne> kamoso!
<Jack_D> anyone know the irc for ffmpeg? the listing on their site doesn't work.
<Peace-> Jack_D: #ffmpeg ?
<Jack_D> Wow. What was I doing wrong!? I thought that's what I typed.  thanks.
<skuff> Hi everyone,
<binaryking> hi
<binaryking> I have installed Kubuntu 12.04 as a guest OS through VirtualBox
<binaryking> I resized my virtual HD to 50GB but still the OS shows that I have 7 GB as my HD space
<binaryking> plz. help
<skuff> is it your root partition?
<binaryking> skuff: means?
<skuff> is the partition u want to resize the partition your os is on?
<binaryking> yes
<skuff> then you need to do it via live cd
<binaryking> ok
<binaryking> how can I merge two partitions into one?
<binaryking> skuff ^^
<Peace--> binaryking: you need partitionmanager
<binaryking> Peace--: then, what to do?
<binaryking> I have /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda3 and I want to merge them
<exodus> hi every1, i need some help with a network interface issue.
<KJ_agent007> hello..can anyone help me?
<TheLordOfTime> KJ_agent007, not unless you provide details of what you need help with
<KJ_agent007> what does the highlighte orange mean?
<Zerobeholder> binaryking: I use partedmagic. It is a bootable CD with gParted on it. You may have to do a few rounds of resizing before you can completely delete the data partition.
<TheLordOfTime> KJ_agent007, what do you mean by "highlighte orange"
<KJ_agent007> it shows here highlighted orange when you talk to me..howcome?
<Zerobeholder> binaryking: download the iso and use k3b to burn it to a blank CD (USB is also an option, but then I have a disk that I can just pull out next time I need it. But USB are reusable. You'll have to make that choice for yourself.)
<TheLordOfTime> because i said your name.
<KJ_agent007> ohhhhhhhhhhh okk..
<TheLordOfTime> KJ_agent007, you said you needed help, give us details.
<TheLordOfTime> or we can't help you
<TheLordOfTime> at all.
<KJ_agent007> i used to use Yahoo..on here can you im?
<Zerobeholder> TheLordOfTime:You are already on irc? That request looks silly, FWIW...
<Zerobeholder> You can IM, sorry, misread that.
<TheLordOfTime> uh... what?
<TheLordOfTime> Zerobeholder, you should be highlighting KJ not me :P
<Zerobeholder> That too.
<Zerobeholder> Cripes, this new baby and not sleeping crap is ruining my life.
<Zerobeholder> Must remember that for future talks with the boy...
<KJ_agent007> TheLordOfTime, can you im?
<TheLordOfTime> KJ_agent007, not to help you with an issue, no.
 * TheLordOfTime doesn't give his direct-contact address out
<TheLordOfTime> ever.
<KJ_agent007> noooo
<KJ_agent007> i mean can i mean
<KJ_agent007> can i im pple here?
<TheLordOfTime> what do you mean by "here"?
<KJ_agent007> on this IRC?
<Zerobeholder> Can IM on IRC from most IRC clients, will people-- eh, depends.
<TheLordOfTime> IM != IRC
<KJ_agent007> hmm
<TheLordOfTime> !privmsg | Zerobeholder
<ubottu> Zerobeholder: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<TheLordOfTime> i'm surprised people don't know good nettiquite.
<KJ_agent007> was i rude?
<TheLordOfTime> not you
<KJ_agent007> im new here..just wanted to know how to use this
<Zerobeholder> I was just curious if it worked. Guess so. So the proper answer KJ is yes, you could IM. But, TheLordOfTime is not interested in IMing with you. So, just ask your question.
<KJ_agent007> lol thats what i mean..not meaning to persoanlly talk to him..i just wanted to know if i can im pple
<ado> ciao
<ado> qualcuno aiuta?
<bjrohan> I have a new laptop, just out of the box an Intel i7 processor. When I downloaded from Kubuntu the iso for 64bit is AMD, will that work on an Intel machine?
<SIR_Taco> bjrohan: yes
<SIR_Taco> bjrohan: AMD 'owns' the 64-bit instruction set, which it licenses to Intel. Itel 'owns' the 32-bit instruction set which it licenses to AMD. Fun times
<shadeslayer> heh
<bjrohan> SIR_Taco: Thank you :-). Do you know how to install on a new "Windoze 8" PC for dual boot?
<shadeslayer> I don't get why the ISO's aren't called x86 and x86_64
<SIR_Taco> bjrohan: never tried on a Windows 8 machine
<shadeslayer> maybe too l33t
<SIR_Taco> shadeslayer: I agree :P
<SIR_Taco> bjrohan: I would assume it has UEFI 'secure boot' enabled. There are many ubuntu tutorials out there for working with that beast
<bjrohan> SIR_Taco: Thanks again. I shall look around and ask in Ubuntu channel
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bjrohan> OerHeks: Thank you for the place to start.
<bjrohan> You guys are awesome :-)
<koftes> heya
<koftes> I'm not sure if this is an issue for here or a WinXP channel, but I'm having some trouble accessing a Samba share on Kubuntu from Windows XP.  I've used the same XP machine before to access a Samba share on a different PC, so it's likely there's a problem with Samba on this Kubuntu machine.
<koftes> The problem is that I enter a valid Kubuntu username and password on XP (as I did before), but it's not accepted.  I cannot see what's causing.  Any ideas what to check for?
<SIR_Taco> koftes: Don't use samba enough to really help you, but here is a good guide that has helped me before: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba   (there is a troubleshooting section for diagnosing problems)
<koftes> Thanks SIR_Taco.  I've already looked at a few resources, but I haven't done any diagnostic tests, so I'll try that link.
<koftes> Problem solved: user was not enabled in smbpasswd (sudo smbpasswd -e [username])
<koftes> later
<Catbuntu> hiya
#kubuntu 2012-12-18
<KDG> hello is the a way to set text size in terminal in Kubuntu?
<teh_pwnerer> hello im trying to install kubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and it said error: couldnt install grub to dev/sdb ..... i just prior installed ubuntu 12.04 with no problems... i told kubuntu to wipe the entire disk prior to install... anyone know what could be the problem?
<teh_pwnerer> 1 more questin... is it possible to setup wireless internet for kubuntu installation? i dont see anywhere to set it
<bjrohan> can anyone give guidance to installin with dual boot?
<KDG> i want sinel boot on macpro G1 intel :D
<Guest12341> привет!
<Unit193> !ru | Guest12341
<ubottu> Guest12341: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bjrohan> How do I change my username in a fresh install of kubunut, as well as my computer name?
<SIR_Taco> bjrohan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038214       http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=83107
<bjrohan> SIR_Taco: that helps a bit, I got Kuser running, found my misspelled name, but I don't see where to change the login name, only the home dir
<bjrohan> SIR_Taco: add a new user?
<bjrohan> I have nothing in my home dir yet
<bjrohan> it is a fresh install
<SIR_Taco> bjrohan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5504884&postcount=5
<bjrohan> SIR_Taco: how does one get into a recovery console in Kubunte, so I can change my username
<bjrohan> SIR_Taco: this is done a boot time, then select a CLI
<SIR_Taco> bjrohan, should be able to select it from the grub menu. Or, if you don't have a grub menu (ie, just Kubuntu installed) hold down the shift key when booting
<bjrohan> I have the GRUB menu, I go into recovery, I then drop out to a shell prompt but when I type: usermod -l newname -m -d /home/newname oldname
<bjrohan> it says it can't get a lock on /etc/password
<bjrohan> The command was from the link you sent :-)
<SIR_Taco> bjrohan, and instead of 'newname' you used the new user name, and instead of 'oldname' you used the old user name?
<bjrohan> yes :-)
<SIR_Taco> bjrohan, add "sudo" (without the quotes) to the beginning of that command
<bjrohan> I tried that as well
<SIR_Taco> bjrohan, when given the options, did you drop to shell, or root shell?
<bjrohan> root shell my CL says root@bjrohan-Laptop#
<SIR_Taco> hmm
<bjrohan> it is odd, I tried sudo usermod -l bjrohan bjrhan
<bjrohan> still said couldn't get /etc/password lock
<SIR_Taco> bjrohan, what about usermod -l newuser -m olduser
<bjrohan> I messed something up. Now I can log in
<bjrohan> I enter my password, screen goes blank, and then back to login screen
<phunyguy_t430s> no login shell set?
<bjrohan> As it is a fresh install, I can just create a new user all together
<bjrohan> grrr
<bjrohan> SIR_Taco: When I do you line: usermod -l newuser -m olduser it says bjrhan does not exist, that is exactly my old name, I know it is b/c the dir is /home/bjrhan
<Bradley23> my sound stopped working after this latest update. what do i do?
<Bradley23> i have to go. i will be back in about an hour.
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Anybody using the 4.10 beta? I'm wondering if it's stable enough for general use yet.
<Guest74242> hi all. asking something. my java program launches a website (which has java applet) inside firefox. essentially, what it does is Runtime.getRuntime.exec("firefox www.mywebsitewithappletinside.com"). my firefox can open the page, but it can NOT render the applet. strangely, when i run "firefox www.mywebsitewithappletinside.com" at konsole, the page can be opened correctly, and the applet is rendered well. i use oracle jre 6.38
<iroh> the sound on my Acer laptop stopped working after the latest upgrade. it still works on win 7. Kmix reported that the sound cards were no longer installed. I removed, and reinstalled PulsAudio, but no change. What should i do?
<iroh> *sorry, not latest upgrad, but last update.
<contrast> iroh: Did you check the device settings in Phonon (System Settings -> Multimedia)?
<iroh> contrast: yes. the Internal Audio Stereo is Selected, but no sound.
<iroh> i am currently usint oneiric, but will be upgrading to precise. hopefully that will make a difference.
<iroh> i will be back after Precise downloads and installs (hopefully the sound will return).
<invariant> When is 4.9.5 going to be released for precise?
<tsimpson> invariant: #kubuntu-devel would be a better place to ask
<debrisrat> hi !
<simion314> 1hi, I am runing kde4.10 beta from PPA and Shift+delete is not working in Dolphin anymore2, can anyone confirm this?
<HomBre> hallo gmorgen &tach
<snikker> can you help me to boot win xp on the second drive? i'm using grub2 under quantal
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Linusnewb> hi all
<snikker> when i try to boot windows xp with grub2 i've got  a "disk read error" it boot fine if disconnect linux disk. can you help me to boot win xp on the second drive? i'm using grub2 under quantal
<Linusnewb> I have aproblem to connect with my usb modem via Network manager can anyone help me?
<Linusnewb> my modem is still working via console and wvdial but I want use network manager :(
<Linusnewb> no one here with an idea?
<Peace-> Linusnewb:  mm?
<Peace-> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Bradley23> i think Linusnewb wants info on network manager.
<Bradley23> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Linusnewb> Iknow that is work,.. i ad use kubuntu 12.04 before and the gui had work,..
<Linusnewb> now I use 12.10 it don't work for me anymore
<Bradley23> i am new myself. (and here seeking help for an audio problem.) Hopefully someone can help you.
<Peace-> Bradley23: audio  ?
<Peace-> Linusnewb: modem model ?
<Linusnewb> zte mf 190
<Linusnewb> modem is switched and in etc local.conf loaded
<Linusnewb> driver is generic and is for testing i think ,.. any message about kernel.org
<Peace-> Linusnewb: i have found a solution but it's in italian
<Bradley23> Peace-: I was using oneiric, and after the last update, the audio stopped working. i just dled the precise lts upgrade, and it still no longer recognizes the sound thru the video card (intel gma 4500M), and what sound that does come thru the laptop speakers sounds "tinny".
<Peace-> Linusnewb: try to read this http://wklej.org/id/900620
<Peace-> Linusnewb: i have used google translate
<Peace-> so..
<Peace-> Bradley23: ok ; konsole => alsamixer
<Bradley23> Peace-: keen!
<Nicola_> :)
<Linusnewb> Peace I don't want use another software I can connect via console... I only want fix my network manager,...
<Peace-> Bradley23: you should be able to select the audio card pressing f6
<Peace-> Bradley23: try to put everything to max
<Peace-> Bradley23: to enable the chanells you need to press m
<Peace-> M
<Peace-> Linusnewb: i dunno man i would use a system that works
<Peace-> Linusnewb: fix networkmanager is not so easy i mean are you a programmer ?
<Peace-> Linusnewb: i would open a bug report
<Bradley23> Peace-: wow. i did not know that was there. thank you. it worked.
<Peace-> if i was in you
<Peace-> Bradley23: good
<Bradley23> Peace-: is there a book, url, or something that i can get that has all those neat tricks in it, like that?
<Peace-> Bradley23: the wiki of ubuntu
<Peace-> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Peace-> Bradley23: i have my own website btw
<Bradley23> Peace-: what is it, if i may ask?
<Peace-> Bradley23: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/
<Bradley23> Peace-: thank you.
<Bradley23> Peace-: i will bookmark both. everything else seems to be working well with the upgrade to Precise.
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: Good morning!
<Peace-> bye bye
<Bradley23> hello. i just upgraded to Precise Pangolin (LTS), and the upgrade turned out well in most regards. I am having a hard time with Konqueror not System Settings defaults for .xpfs files, which i found a work around, but i would just like Konqueror to not steal the playlist files. and Karbon looks like it was hit with a chinese puzzle board made for a cell phone screen. How do i change it back?
<Bradley23> Krita isn't as bad, but all if my settings are gone. Is there a way to get them back?
<Bradley23> all of my settings are gone
<EdenOnEarth> hello all: can anyone recommend  a good bash scripting chat room?
<avihay> about krita's specific issues, it might be better to ask in the calligra channel. the upgrade process itself shouldn't have changed your personal settings (much)
<OerHeks> EdenOnEarth, try #bash (741 people in it)
<EdenOnEarth> thank you (:
<TheLordOfTime> !crosspost | EdenOnEarth, even though yoru question was answered
<ubottu> EdenOnEarth, even though yoru question was answered: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<doctorpepper> is there  any way to get kde-4.10 beta on 12.04 ?
<Tm_T> doctorpepper: other than by compiling it by yourself not that I know
<bjrohan_> I just purchased a new laptop and installed Kubuntu 12.10. The laptop has a microphone, but I can not get it to work, can anyone lend a hand?
<OerHeks> bjrohan_, in #ubuntu you say you installed ubuntu LoLz
<bjrohan_> yes, b/c they are picky over there. My understanding is that the base is the same
<bjrohan_> if I say I installed kubuntu in ubuntu channel they don't respond
<bazhang> so which is it
<bjrohan_> ?
<bjrohan_> me?
<bjrohan_> It is Kubuntu
<bazhang> kubuntu or ubuntu
<bazhang> is anything muted in alsamixer
<bjrohan_> I installed gnome alsa mixer and from what I can tell, nothing is muted
<bjrohan_> although I messed something up, as now in playing with te settings, I don't get any audio out :-(
<shadeslayer> for starters check kmix
<bjrohan_> I got it back. interesting I have like 6 different output options (hp with beates audio)
<bjrohan_> Kmix won't start for some reason
<bjrohan_> I can start it from the laucher, the icon spins around in the taskbar, then nothing appears
<bjrohan_> I have gnome alsa and pulse audio controls up
<bjrohan_> The mic works, I have NO idea how
<bjrohan_> too many options for ths noob
<OerHeks> maybe this works for you > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1911822
<bjrohan_> OerHeks: That did help, yesterday only 2 of my 5 speakers worked adding options snd-hda-intel model=ref to alsa config file got all speakers working
<bjrohan_> Mic does now work, not sure what settings I changed, I will play and learn after my webinar :-). thank you all for the insight to get me this far!
<OerHeks> have fun
<bjrohan_> Yes, Linux is a boatload o fun for sure. I do enjoy it
<alaa> hello
<alaa> I have a question,is kubuntu.org/feature-tour really has screenshots that goes back to KDE 4.3.2 ?!
<alaa> and if yes,why its not updated ?
<alaa> just throwing a question worth thinkging about,I gotta leave for now.
<bjrohan> Does anyone know of a plasma widget for FFMPEG desktop recording?
<Deldeeric> total noob here, what would be the best app to use in order to manipulate multiple html files and extract specific data between tags.. I've been using sgrep, bad move?
<bjrohan> bjrohan: Hi
<iulian_> hello, can someone please can help me to fix this    http://paste.kde.org/627428/
<ronnoc> not I, iulian_....Have you asked in kubuntu-devel? Seems technical enough to maybe warrant asking there.
<iulian_> ronnoc: i just messed up some icons after update and now need to know what is origianal text in /usr/share/applications/kde/kresources.desktop
<bjrohan> Is there a way to change how often the network manager refreshes available networks, or is there a way to force a refresh?
#kubuntu 2012-12-19
<anonymouschen> Hello
<AnonymousChen> Is anyone there?
<anonymouschen> Hello
<cornfeed> i just want to make sure, ubuntu does not have the infamous amazon search issue, correct?
<ikonia> I don't think it does, but I'm sure a kubuntu user will confirm
<OerHeks> Kubuntu does not use those unity lenses
<OerHeks> or lensen
<ikonia> perfect, thank you OerHeks
<OerHeks> There are more search options (and tracking) in any linux-distro  like lyrics database search in mediaplayers, i don't understand the fuzz.
<eshack> hey I'm back after a looong absence! :)  Where is the official Kubuntu documentation found?
<eshack> wow is everyone sleeping on here?
<SIR_Taco> eshack: ssssshhh
<eshack> Oooops, I see I woke someone. :)
<SIR_Taco> currently mucking around with a stuborn sump pump... fun times
<eshack> ohh, I will leave you be then!  I found what I needed just wanted to 'drop by' the old kubuntu room.
<SIR_Taco> well cheers anyway :P
<eshack> thanks, catch you all later, I'm off for the night (it is here anyway.)
<edochait> Hi guys, is there a chat room forum out there for python techies?
<robtygart> edochait: #python
<robtygart> http://www.python.org/community/irc/
<robtygart> Sharing files over the network? What has the best file transfer speed?
<persia> robtygart: one-to-one, netcat or tcpconnect+tcplisten, but if you're doing something more interesting, there are too many answers all depending on precisely what is being done.
<robtygart> persia: I was thinking SSH, FTP.
<robtygart> Thanks.
<persia> Those are about the same, depending on configuration.  Lots of folk compress ssh, which may be faster or slower depending on the hardware on both ends, the load on that hardware, and the nature of the network.
<uglyoldbob> im using the logitech k400r wireless keyboard. How can i change which audio card the volume buttons adjust?
<uglyoldbob> oh it seems selecting the master channel with kmix is the solution
<desserr> hi guys
<lopster> Hello All, I'm using 12.04 and my battery is no longer working properly. Only when I'm using AC my laptop is working fine. When I unplug the cable my battery last ~1min and the laptop is shuting down. Can you please advise how can I setup my laptop so that whenever it's using battery - to go into hibernate mode right away? Thank you.
<CruX|> hello
<CruX|> wxwidgets on my kubuntu are linked with GTK
<CruX|> and looks VERY UGLY
<CruX|> how can I swi9tch them into qt backend ?
<CosmicB> I've been using kontact for mail,calendar and all. I just started the kmail client by error. Now that I'm back in Kontact everytime I click 'mail' it pops up kmail, instead of showing kmail integrated in kontact . Wheres the 'knob' to reverse this behaviour ?
<persia> CruX|: I don't believe we have a package for that, and in fact can't find wxQt in a release tarball anywhere.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<20WABRWYS> anyone having problems with brightness button on laptop...
<reeed> yep. mine Toshiba laptop Fn key and special buttons are unrecognised by Kubuntu
<snow_wons> reeed: why?
<mime_1111> hey ppl, my external hdd of 60 gb, once i plug  it ony makes a noise, and it is impossible to enter the device, it is any way to just erase all its format, i dont care the way, or about my files, i just want to make it work, because now is like having nothing, thank you linux users
<hateball> mime_1111: if it's "making noise" then perhaps it's dying
<hateball> or already dead, even
<mime_1111> clicking, but that is not helpful, due its only the thing i know
<hateball> Clicking is a typical sign of it going dead soon
<mime_1111> i read that with click, one can repair, im asking if by a simple command that would be possible
<mime_1111> its just many blocks that had ''loose'' their iman power
<mime_1111> magnetic power
<mime_1111> or just not well setted
<mime_1111> ?¿?¡
<mime_1111> i dont care loosing some blocks
<Deldeeric> I'm trying to use sed to extract a range of lines in multiple html files and output to a txt, I can make it happen with a single file but when I try to do them all at once it fails.
<Walex> mime_1111: clicks means usually mechanical failure.
<mime_1111> yeah, i know
<mime_1111> but n1 says that it isnt reparable?
<mime_1111> u recommend opening the case?
<Walex> mime_1111: you can try security erase, if it is eSATA.
<Walex> mime_1111: but most likely not fixable.
<mime_1111> it isnt an eSATA
<mime_1111> ok, thnx for ur time ppl
<Walex> Deldeeric: thanaks for letting us know...
<mime_1111> its curious, because with the stupid xp it detect it
<mime_1111> so it makes non sense
<Deldeeric> I wanted to grab the exact code real quick
<Deldeeric> not sure if someone can help
<Deldeeric> sed -n '51,52p' *.* > Category.txt
<Deldeeric> this is what i want to accomplish
<Deldeeric> but it cant do multiple files.. only one
<Walex> Deldeeric: if you put multiple names on the 'sed' command line they are treated as if they had been 'cat'ed IIRC
<Walex> Deldeeric: do a 'for' loop' or use 'xargs'.
<Deldeeric> thanks for the tip
<Deldeeric> i'll do some research on those
<Deldeeric> Thanks Walex, ill do some research on those options
<Deldeeric> not sure if you saw my last message or not
<mime_1111> well, ill try opening the case, and try moving disks manually, maybe sounds freak, but its a phyisical error, so...
<mime_1111> i dont loose nothing
<mime_1111> and later ill try sme software, cya ppl
<Subfusc> Deldeeric: for file in *.*; do ${sed command} ${file} > ${file}.out; done
<Subfusc> assuming there are no filenames with spaces in them
<Deldeeric> theres like 55,000 files i'm handling with this, and I need it to grab each line 51 & 52, would it be possible to give me an example for the loop or xargs that would take care of the whole directory?
<Deldeeric> sed -n '51,52p' product.aspx_sku=35005.html
<Deldeeric> this is exactly what im using above
<Subfusc> Deldeeric: for file in *.*; do sed -n '51,52p' ${file} > ${file}.out; done
<Subfusc> Deldeeric: note, this will create product.*.html.out
<Deldeeric> thanks Subfusc, I appreciate it.
<Deldeeric> I want to ask one more question if I may..
<Deldeeric> damn I hate sounding like an idiot but get ready folks
<Deldeeric> pertaining to...  sed -n '51,52p' ${file} > ${file}.out; done
<Deldeeric> I'm grabbing multiple html files and analyzing each one of them, grabbing the 51, 52 lines and out to one single file
<Deldeeric> how do I specify to do all in the directory?
<Deldeeric> {file} - this for instance *.* in there won't work right? or *.html
<technoid-> Deldeeric: doing all of file selection on the command line?
<technoid-> if you have it working with one file scuh as "script file2"
<Deldeeric> commandline
<technoid-> and the script itself won't handle multiple files at once, look into xargs
<technoid-> ls *.html | xargs -n1 script
<technoid-> that will run the script on all files that end in .html in that dir
<Deldeeric> alright I'm going to research xargs and get it going, thanks for all the help
<technoid-> nnnp
<technoid-> i am heading to coffee
<Subfusc> Deldeeric: you run the command in the directory you want on the files that the pathname describes
<Subfusc> Deldeeric: in other words *.html will give you all files that ends in .html in ${PWD}
<Subfusc> PWD = Process Working Directory
 * Subfusc loves how diffrent people do things in different ways and ends up confusing the new person
<Deldeeric> ok.. I seem to still be having some issues, but with my lack of experience it's no suprise
<Deldeeric> lol
<Deldeeric> so for your example..
<Subfusc> Deldeeric: just to make it clear, what technoid- is talking about is a completely separate technique than the one I showed you ;)
<Deldeeric> i understand his example requires me to make a script file and run it with a pipe
<Deldeeric> ls *.html | <then call the script>
<Subfusc> correct
<Deldeeric> but your option seems a little easier if it would work
<Subfusc> its a for loop
<Deldeeric> sed -n '51,52p' ${} > ${}.out;
<Subfusc> I can generalize it as such:
<Subfusc> for file in ${PATHNAME}; do ${SOMETHING}; done
<Deldeeric> done is a part of it?
<Subfusc> yes
<Subfusc> its to tell the script that this is where the for loop ends
<Subfusc> ;)
<Deldeeric> ok.
<Deldeeric> I thought you were like, BAM!, DONE!
<Deldeeric> next
<Subfusc> Hehe, sorry for the confusion :)
<Subfusc> loops in bash are always ended by done ;)
<Deldeeric> im assuming the do at the beginning is a part as well then
<Deldeeric> do sed -n '51,52p' ${file} > ${file}.out; done
<Subfusc> yepp
<Deldeeric> jeeeesus alright
<Deldeeric> I was totally botching the whole deal
<Subfusc> the whole thing is the following line, without modification:
<Subfusc> for file in *.*; do ${sed command} ${file} > ${file}.out; done
<Deldeeric> OK OK!!
<Deldeeric> let me give it a go
<Deldeeric> thanks man
<Subfusc> Deldeeric: tell me if you got it working, so I don't have to wonder :)
<Deldeeric> i will give me a sec, I'm glad you're concerned though
<Deldeeric> this is what i've done exactly, let me run it passed you. the error will follow
<Deldeeric> for file in *.*; do ${sed -n '51,52p'} ${*.html} > ${category.txt}.out; done
<Deldeeric> bash: ${sed -n '51,52p'}: bad substitution
<Subfusc> Deldeeric: without the ${} around
<Subfusc> :)
<Deldeeric> ah, so remove that shit?
<Subfusc> Deldeeric: yes, sorry for the confusion
<tsimpson> Deldeeric: why *.*?
<Subfusc> ${} is a variable in bash
<Subfusc> so if you had given the sed command somewhere else it would have found it and substituted it
<Subfusc> tsimpson: why not?
<tsimpson> Subfusc: because some files do not have extensions
<Subfusc> tsimpson: in his case they do
<tsimpson> *.* means any "file that has an extension", not just "any file"
<tsimpson> is that really the logic you're after?
<Deldeeric> it seems to be working, not sure if its just taking a while since there are 55k+ files
<Subfusc> tsimpson: the more specified, the better.
<tsimpson> Subfusc: *.* is hardly specific though
<Subfusc> Deldeeric: you can open another terminal and do ls *.out and you'll se if has done work on some files
<tsimpson> the only reason I bring it up is that people often mean "*" when they write "*.*" (old DOS habits die hard)
<Subfusc> tsimpson: yeah, Lisp does that too, but there *.* == * so
<tsimpson> so being more specific buys you nothing ;)
<Subfusc> it doesn't really matter now, but yes everyone should be aware that *.* != * in bash
<Deldeeric> so, yeah.. shit didn't work
<Subfusc> Deldeeric: what happened?
<Deldeeric> it just sat there and did nothing, no error, nothing
<Deldeeric> can't i do a -v somewhere to see progress?
<Subfusc> Deldeeric: no, but if you want to see the result you just cat a file
<Subfusc> e.g: cat product.aspx_sku=35005.html.out
<Subfusc> head -n 52 product.aspx_sku=35005.html.out|tail -n 2
<Subfusc> will give you just line 52 and 51
<Subfusc> Deldeeric: FYI no output = the command was a success
<Deldeeric> ok.. let me let this run real quick brb
<israelmox> Salve salve
<Deldeeric> this became alot more difficult than I thought it would be.
<thelionroars> how do I get a script to run at startup? Is it sufficient just to put it in /etc/init.d/ ?
<TheLordOfTime> thelionroars, /etc/init.d/ expects upstart scripts or init scripts, if you need a script that's neither of those to run at startup put it at the end of rc.local i think its called
<thelionroars> great, just doing that now
<thelionroars> thanks, my DNS update appears to be persistent now
<hck> amo kubuntu!
<lordchicken> hi
<BluesKaj> !syslinux
<bjrohan> KMPlayer won't play audio or video, I can get VLC toplay such. In Konversation I have my notfications linked to play an ogg file when my nick is mentioned, but it does not. How do I remedy this?
<avihay> bjrohan: I suggest you run kmplayer from a terminal and see what error messages it spews out
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> It isn't a KMplayer issue, unless that is also what konversation uses
<bjrohan> Here is what I recived:
<bjrohan> KGlobal::locale::Warning your global KLocale is being recreated with a valid main component instead of a fake component, this usually means you tried to call i18n related functions before your main component was created. You should not do that since it most likely will not work
<bjrohan> and the player did not work :-)
<m_tadeu> hi...where can I find the file libavcodec/avcodec.h?
<bjrohan> bjrohan: hi
<heoyea_> i
<heoyea_> m_tadeu: libavcodec-dev
<heoyea_> m_tadeu: next time use apt-file search libavcodec/avcodec.h
<m_tadeu> heoyea_: ahh cool :)
<heoyea_> happy compiling
#kubuntu 2012-12-20
<xrs> unable to install 12.04.1  "Unable to delete partition: Unrerognized disk label"
<zombie01> irc://irc.criten.net/elitewarez
<OerHeks> i hate elite-guys, and warez are offtopic here, zombie01
<foad_> hi
<foad_> my sound not work in ubuntu 12.04
<foad_> plz help
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hemppa> hello
<hemppa> could som1 help me whit a  tiny problem
<hemppa> i installet java7 and tried to  run Tekkit mod for minecraft via OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime.... it starts but after that jsut disapears
<hemppa> same hapens to normal minecraft too.
<navlelo> hemppa, have you tried the oracle jre?
<mime_1111> hey ppl, is any way to use kdeglobal shortcuts separately? i mean, running it into shell for using it without kde, thnx
<markit> hi, anyone knows how make firefox from blueshell repo be "prevalent" over normal firefox. I want to have it installed even if of older version
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> markit: you can do apt pinning, however you'll be susceptible to security issues
<shadeslayer> so keep that in mind
<shadeslayer> markit: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59011-Firefox-KDE-support&p=316978&viewfull=1#post316978
<markit> shadeslayer: are you from blueshell team?
<shadeslayer> yes
<markit> do DO thank you A LOT
<shadeslayer> np :)
<markit> without decent FF support I was doomed at school
<shadeslayer> hehe
<markit> or would have been "chromenized" ;P
<shadeslayer> tbh I use chrome myself :P
<shadeslayer> quite the irony ...
<markit> shadeslayer: chrome = proprietary = market of proprietary programs, a sort of "androidization"
<markit> chromium = looks like chrome = children don't get the difference and think is good
<markit> but FOSS is in a bad position in those app stores / Clouds days
<shadeslayer> I actually like the native pdf rendering in chrome
<markit> in any case, back to my LTSP tests ;P
<shadeslayer> ooh, LTSP tests?
<markit> shadeslayer: is all about freedom, at least for what concerns me
<markit> shadeslayer: yep, I had huge problems with KDE and ltsp in FAT configuration
<shadeslayer> I see
<markit> maybe I've found a suitable nfs config option
<shadeslayer> markit: that's something I want to work on
<shadeslayer> Just need to finish off current projects
<markit> shadeslayer: with sshfs there are problems due to where and how kde creates the cache (in /var/tmp)
<shadeslayer> markit: there was a thread on plasma devel about this
<shadeslayer> not sure if anything came out of it
<markit> and with sshfs AND nfs, in any case, there is a LOT of I/O, expecially at the first login
<markit> shadeslayer: yep, was mine :)
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<shadeslayer> markit: yeah understandably, KDE creates a ton of config files at startup
<markit> unfortunately I've limited knowledge so troubleshooting is a nightmar for me
<markit> shadeslayer: yep, and also there is all that ORRIBLE akonadi / nepomuk / whatever stuff
<shadeslayer> have you tried exporting KDEVARTMP to something local?
<shadeslayer> and KDETMP
<markit> shadeslayer: yes, but was not easy in LTSP structure
<shadeslayer> err
<markit> have not found a good point where insert it
<persia> Wouldn't it be better for the LTSP environments to mount /var/tmp and /tmp locally directly, rather than using environment variables?
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> oh good point
<markit> and in any case, since you have a diskless PC, every "disk" I/O is a network I/O
<markit> persia: no local HD
<shadeslayer> brrr
<markit> is one of the main selling point of LTSP
<markit> no hd, no M$license... so good ;P
<persia>  /tmp on tmpfs is usually safe, unless people are dealing with very large files and very small RAM.
<markit> persia: KDE fills /var/tmp with 100MB of stuff at first run
<markit> I know people that have some GB there...
<persia>  /var/tmp is a bit trickier, but one could add an upstart job that prepopulated it on boot and rsync'd it to network on shutdown.
<markit> persia: we have no local HD, and 1.5 GB ram
<markit> just because I've expanded the pc from standard 512MB
<persia> Are you using zram-config?
<markit> no
<shadeslayer> markit: you can put scripts in /usr/env/ and export vars there
<markit> gnome-fallback  has 20MB of transfer on login
<markit> kde with standard config... 400MB!
<shadeslayer> :S
<markit> shadeslayer: vars that need to be related to the user?
<persia> zram-config should give you a bit more space, at least for KDE's use of /tmp.  /var/tmp probably still needs to be network mounted, if the thin clients only have 1536MB RAM
<markit> because KDEVARTMP need to know username
<shadeslayer> markit: yep, like KDEVARTMP and KDETMP
<shadeslayer> it's run by startkde
<markit> shadeslayer: I'm not lazy, just ignorant... what would you exactly put there?
<persia> (other users of /tmp may prohibit /tmp on tmpfs even with zram-config though: depends on what else you have installed)
<markit> I've done a lot of experiments ... tired also the "pam" stuff since those were ignored
<markit> persia: I'll have a loot at zram-config also, I know some very good ltsp devs
<shadeslayer> markit: pretty much any bash script afaik , for eg https://github.com/netrunner/netrunner-settings-lp/blob/master/desktop/usr-share/netrunner_set_env.sh
<persia> It just allocates half the RAM as compressed swap, and then only uses it on-demand.  It's a package that can be installed, which I find useful for low-ram environments.
<shadeslayer> markit: apart from the IO issues, what problems did you face?
<markit> shadeslayer: I love kde, I've installed kde in the 3 schools that, as parent of 2 children, I've converted to FOSS
<markit> ltsp in thin client config works fine a lot
<markit> the troble was when I expanded the ram of 24 pc and tested kde fat with more than 2 pc for the first time
<markit> shadeslayer: the problems I had, except I/O are:
<markit> if user logs out, some processes are still alive, akonadi AFAIR
<markit> big problems with FF integration that you solved ;P
<shadeslayer> :D
<markit> big problem with recent FF and copy/paste images in LiBo
<shadeslayer> s/solved/hacked around for the moment/
<markit> (they past a link, not embedded image, since FF changed how things are put in clipboard)
<shadeslayer> markit: can't help that :P
<markit> big problems in having teachers understand the importance of FOSS, and what they are doing in general
<markit> shadeslayer: I filed a bug in LiBo bugtracker, hope 4.0 will fix it
<shadeslayer> but if there are issues related to Kubuntu/KDE please come to #kubuntu-devel to poke us to fix it ;)
<shadeslayer> as for akonadi, #akonadi could provide some insight
<markit> shadeslayer: really would be fabolous have some KDE devs be also LTSP users
<markit> that's great in schools... and if you teach freedom to children, you will win
<shadeslayer> I'm not too familiar with LTSP, but I'd like to work on it for some time
<markit> also I've the feelings that KDE is becoming too "desktop centric", while GNU/Linux is amazing in client/server model like LTSP
<markit> and more and more devs have SSD, so I/O is not a big concern to them
<markit> while should be in any case
<shadeslayer> heh, true
<markit> I mean, graphical effects are fun to hack, but brings you nowhere
<shadeslayer> I also like how Edubuntu has a LTSP install mode
<shadeslayer> hehe
<markit> shadeslayer: yep, I will write docs about KDE and ltsp, and I'm creating some scripts (at the moment in italian, and in ruby language) to make installation much easier
<markit> and also KDE configuration, you have to set a lot of stuff "globally"
<shadeslayer> cool! please share them on the wiki :D
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> that's fairly easy isn't it?
<markit> that only in part can be done in /etc/kde
<shadeslayer> erm no :P
<markit> no documentation
<shadeslayer> if you have kubuntu installed, see /etc/kde4rc
<markit> was a lot of "set in the home, find last changed config files, compare with a copy, and try in /etc/kde")
<shadeslayer> and then /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/
<markit> it took a LOT of time and frustration on my side, I'm not a KDE devs
<shadeslayer> KDE does that for you afaik
<markit> shadeslayer: there is NOT the right place, since is distro-chained
<markit> you upgrade and you loose (risk of)
<shadeslayer> it has cascaded configs
<shadeslayer> markit: you should have emailed ML's :P
<markit> shadeslayer: do you mind if we keep in touch for ltsp and kde related stuff? are you a kde dev?
 * persia agrees: everything in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings should be overridable in /etc/kde4rc
<shadeslayer> persia: actually nope :P
<shadeslayer> I'll explain in a bit
<persia> :)
<shadeslayer> markit: sure, also a kubuntu-dev so feel free to poke about kubuntu issues :)
<markit> shadeslayer: next step should be create javascript scripts to tailor plasma worksplace globally
<markit> i.e. I need to get rid of activities
<shadeslayer> persia: move to #kubuntu-devel? :D
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<shadeslayer> markit: that
<markit> they are WONDERFUL, I use them
<markit> but at school they are a nightmare
<shadeslayer> markit: caveat : plasma will force the activities plasmoid
<markit> (like multple desktops are, but I solved it, easy to config only 1)
<shadeslayer> when you start kde for the first time
<markit> shadeslayer: could you please, if interested, give me in private your email? I you think you can help me with ltsp / kde config, I will give back a lot to the community with Ubuntu Wiki about that
<shadeslayer> sure
<markit> back to my tests, so if something goes wrong, I can ask you in a short time ;P
<markit> btw, there is still some activity in #libreoffice-qa for the 4.0 release, if someone wants to help, is welcomed
<Aknot> How do i get rid of the taskbar transparency?
<shadeslayer> err ... I'd guess disable desktop effects
<Aknot> I disabled transparency from kwin but it only disabled it for folders etc
<shadeslayer> maybe someone in #kde would know
<Aknot> i asked there aswell no answer
<mr0wl> hey all
<mr0wl> does Kubuntu have the Amazon search thing built into it like Ubuntu does?
<yofel> mr0wl: no
<mr0wl> yofel: okay, great
<mr0wl> thanks
<mr0wl> when is the next version of Kubuntu due?
<persia> April
<mr0wl> good, it's a long way
<adamkex> Hey, how do I remove the wallet from KDE?
<markit> adamkex: you can disable it from system settings -> look for "wallet" in the uupper right text box
<adamkex> markit: Thanks I found it
<mr0wl> is there a faster way to install Kubuntu other than downloading the entire DVD iso?
<mr0wl> is there a Kubuntu minimal iso?
<adamkex> there is a cd version i think
<adamkex> which is 700mb large
<AbortD> is there something similar to compiz-fusion for kde?
<Aknot> kwin
<Aknot> its part of kde
<Aknot> u already have it
<AbortD> alright nice does it pretty much duplicate compiz-fusion in the kde envinroment?
<Aknot> check desktop effects on system settings
<Aknot> thats kwin
<AbortD> im choosing beating kubu and ubu havent been on linux in a few years
<AbortD> between*
<adamkex> go kubuntu
<adamkex> unless you like unity
<AbortD> what do you mean by unity?
<adamkex> AbortD: this is unity http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/06/Unity_5.12_on_Ubuntu_12.04.png
<yofel> mr0wl: there is a mini.iso which pretty much a minimal installer and downloads the package during install - other alternative would be to install ubuntu-server and put kubuntu-desktop on it
<Peace-> mr0wl: download the mini iso then sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop #- KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications
<AbortD> barf nevermind
<AbortD> thanks for the heads up that looks like the new windows
<adamkex> AbortD: haha, kde all the way
<Peace-> kde for ever
<AbortD> definately i used to like gnome for the applications but that killed it
<Aknot> gnome and ubuntu went to shit. Kde ftw
<Peace-> AbortD: kde can be what you want :) http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/20/plasma-desktopMB2769.png
<AbortD> yeah i usually keep my bar at the top easiest positions
<AbortD> positioning*
<AbortD> going on it now with my laptop online reason i kept windows was for a game from 1996 haha
<Peace-> AbortD: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-UzcsH0qKhSc/T9SZ9BLP6aI/AAAAAAAAZV8/gcSBgBa5Kks/s800/Selezione_015.png
<AbortD> nice what tdo you recommend the lts or the latest
<Peace-> AbortD: depends on you  i have both
<Peace-> AbortD: i have 4 partions
<Peace-> one for unstable with is 13.04 alpha
<Peace-> one for 12.10
<Peace-> and one for /home
<AbortD> oh nice i see where you are coming from one as a stable
<Peace-> that is shared between the systems
<AbortD> hmm
<AbortD> never tried that
<AbortD> sharing /home
<Peace-> well i change name for users
<Peace-> so no problem
<Peace-> for me it's the best configuration
<AbortD> never really had a need to though
<Peace-> cuz if i want delete a system i need just to delete a little 15 GB
<adamkex> I just use 12.10
<AbortD> it would be nice to get kubuntu onto a little arm pc dev board :P
<Peace-> AbortD: i have
<AbortD> running smooth or?
<Peace-> AbortD: well http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/raspberrypiplasma.jpeg?w=890
<Peace-> this is debian with plasma
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> on rasperberrypy
<AbortD> damn nice
<AbortD> im getting a rasp pi soon i think
<AbortD> im back ordered till january
<Peace-> don't think that is a beast
<Peace-> it runs
<Peace-> but you need to tweak it
<AbortD> how is it with video?
<AbortD> you can overclock the rasp pi too
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> i didn't btw
<Peace-> i got a 512mb raspberrypi so it' s good enough for me
<AbortD> i would toss a heatsink on maybe a little fan and try it
<AbortD> i just want to do one as a media center
<AbortD> that i could easily plug into a mini arcade machine
<Peace-> for that you can use the img with xmbc
<AbortD> ya
<Peace-> AbortD: i used for webcam :) http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/rpiffmpeg.jpeg?w=630&h=393
<AbortD> i hate that this crap is so far back ordered?
<AbortD> -?
<Peace-> what?
<AbortD> nevermind the question mark
<AbortD> my typing is shit today
<Peace-> lol ok
<Peace-> AbortD: just a silly question where are you from ?
<AbortD> ohio
<adamkex> Peace-: That's debian?
<Peace-> adamkex: yep
<adamkex> I had the same color in the terminal on gentoo
<Peace-> adamkex: i used kubuntu :D ssh => rpi with debian
<Peace-> AbortD: so american
<AbortD> yup
<markit> Peace-: reading the irc log... do you have plasma on raspberry (512MB I assume)?
<Peace-> markit: yes
<adamkex> I don't understand this hype of the raspberry pi
<markit> how is it possible? at school can't run decentrly a P4 with anything below 1GB of ram
<adamkex> it's just a small computer
<Peace-> markit: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/12/07/configure-rasperberry-without-monitor-with-a-laptop-kubuntu/
<AbortD> adamkex its pretty much a energy efficient hackable small computer
<markit> adamkex: yes, but a children can buy it and hack without parents screaming "you are ruining my M$ PC!"
<Peace-> adamkex: i can use rpi to see my house when i am out from internet
<AbortD> people are using it for quad copters and home file server/cloud
<adamkex> hm
<Linkmaster_> You guys talking about the Raspberry Pi? I want one, haha
<markit> Peace-: I assume is slow like hell with plasma, right?
<Peace-> markit: well via ssh it's slow but not so much
<Peace-> markit: if you use it directly it should run normally
<AbortD> yeah link order now they are on back order
<Peace-> ssh is not designed to run X programs
<AbortD> i expect to get one by january 17
<AbortD> whats the difference of the cd and dvd of kub? do you have to download the rest with the cd?
<Peace-> markit: with debian i used debian + kde 3.5 in a pentiuym 2 350mhz
<adamkex> unless you're young or poor, why would you want a rpi when you can get regular computer?
<markit> kde 3.5 is a different story ;P
<Peace-> markit: with matrox milleium g200 8mb of memory
<Peace-> markit: 3.5 is not lighter
<AbortD> adamkex rasp pi runs on minimal power without screens and is cheap and completely open source
<AbortD> adamkex i plan on running a cheap arcade machine off of it
<markit> adamkex: try to convince your parent that you can "play" with a 400$ PC, and if you break it have another one soon
<markit> adamkex: much easier if costs 35$ no?
<adamkex> markit: I said unless you're young
<Peace-> adamkex: cuz 30 euros is nothing and i get a running system with linux always online
<markit> adamkex: ehm, I'm old and my parents are still alive ;P
 * markit missed that part, lol
<adamkex> hehe
<Peace-> i am not young :)
<AbortD> rasp pi runs off of mini usb instead of a power supply the size of a brick
<Peace-> AbortD: yep
<Linkmaster_> anyhow...I transferred all of the files from my mothers MS computer to an external harddrive, and since it's for her business, I want to doubly check that every single file made it to the harddrive. is there a simple way in Linux to do this? I know it's possible, but my searching didn't work as well as I would have hoped, and I have no clue, nor do I care how, to do it on Windows
<AbortD> and you can still use it as a micro controller
<adamkex> AbortD: that's actually cool, the arcade machine, how are you going to get it to work?
<yofel> Linkmaster_: you could use rsync in checksum mode I guess
<Peace-> AbortD: i have even arduino :D
<yofel> Linkmaster_: but on windows I don't know either...
<kristjan> Hi guys, can anybody tell me what program i can use to convert MP4 to avi
<adamkex> Peace-: Unless you can connect a HDD to it I don't see the point of having it online 24/7
<Linkmaster_> yofel: would that work if I wanted to check the whole folder? I just moved her username folder over
<yofel> Linkmaster_: just mount the drives in linux? ^^
<AbortD> i want to get a arduino Peace- after i learn to program a lil better
<Peace-> kristjan: ffmpeg -i /paath/file myfile.mp4
<AbortD> adamkex you can
<Linkmaster_> yofel: I had a small linux partition running on the desktop, and I'm currently logged into that, and have both drives loaded and accessed with it
<yofel> Linkmaster_: well, rsync syncs recursively, so it would check everything
<adamkex> AbortD: I know, I said how
<AbortD> oh
<Peace-> kristjan: maybe better ... ffmpeg -i /paath/file    -ab 128k -b 1000k       myfile.mp4
<AbortD> usb hard drive
<Linkmaster_> yofel: I'm not particularly familiar with rsync, where is the tutorial for it, etc.
<kristjan> Thanks Peace, im newbe, is there any easy to use app
<AbortD> PEace- whats the dif between cd and dvd kub
<adamkex> AbortD: I mean the controls, the emulator, the monitor, the actual cabin
<Peace-> kristjan: mmm yes but the best thing its' ffmepg
<AbortD> ohhhh
<Peace-> AbortD: nothing you get the most of the stuff on the dvd
<AbortD> build the cabin
<Peace-> AbortD: but i use mini iso :P
<AbortD> the controls and monitor plug into it easily through a hdmi or another port and usb
<kristjan> then i need step by step instructions Peace
<AbortD> the emulator is typical linux emulation
<yofel> Linkmaster_: lots, but I'm having a hard time right now to find a *simple* one
<adamkex> AbortD: so will you make your own controller?
<Peace-> kristjan: ok install this one Handbrake
<AbortD> i could but i probably wont i will end up modding one
<yofel> Linkmaster_: maybe just 'rsync -avhc source_folder/ destination_folder' would be enough (note: the slashes matter).
<Peace-> kristjan: it's not bad
<adamkex> AbortD: like buttons on the machine
<AbortD> im not that savvy and program
<AbortD> programming*
<Linkmaster_> yofel: yeah, I know how that is...do you know the command to essentially "rysnc -check /path/to/system-drive /path/to/external" ?
<kristjan> ok , ill dry
<AbortD> adamkex arduino could be used for programming the controller though
<Linkmaster_> yofel: aah, you answered when I was asking, haha
<AbortD> adamkex my goal for this is be cheap as possible
<Linkmaster_> yofel: I'll give that a shot. And you said that slash mattered, is that basically an "end" call or something?
<adamkex> AbortD: Oh so you want to sell it?
<Peace-> kristjan: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install handbrake ; handbrake
<adamkex> I thought this was going to be a hobby
<AbortD> it is a cheap hobby :)
<Peace-> kristjan: that should add the ppa , update the repository , install the program  and run the program
<yofel> Linkmaster_: not really, it has a tricky way to handle folders and if you do it wrong you'll end up with not source in target, but source in target/source/
<kristjan> i installed it via muon
<Peace-> kristjan: good
<AbortD> adamkex if i ever did decide to sell one id prolly have to produce the board my self
<yofel> Linkmaster_: note that the rsync manpage is rather good
<Linkmaster_> yofel: ah, herm. thanks for mentioning that, I'll explicitly state the file path now
<Peace-> yofel: btw is a rsync function  present on owncloud?
<Peace-> if you know
<Peace-> i know you know
<Peace-> lol
<yofel> Peace-: I don't actually - haven't had time to play with it enough yet :/
<yofel> IIRC it supports webdav, so that would be one way to handle that
<Peace-> yofel: bad yofel lol
<adamkex> AbortD: Ok, do you know if it is powerful enough to play games at speed?
<AbortD> all emulated games like mame nes snes sega yada yada
<AbortD> yes
<AbortD> n64 im pretty sure
<adamkex> AbortD: There isn't good n64 emulation
<Peace-> adamkex: this is quake 3 on rpi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULKSflai7I8
<kristjan> Hey peace , handbrake converted it to mkv file
<Peace-> kristjan: ok ... you need to set it ..
<kristjan> i dont see any options to convert it to avi
<Peace-> lol it's a converter so it converts in several stuff
<Linkmaster_> yofel: I just realized, rsync is one of the best ways to transfer files, isn't it?
<yofel> Linkmaster_: if you need more than cp does, yeah
<Peace-> kristjan: http://main.makeuseoflimited.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/handbrake.png
<Linkmaster_> So, I'm thinking...instead of checking it, I just *use* rysnc to move the files instead of windows itself @ yofel
<yofel> Linkmaster_: feel free to, though that would mean copying everything *again*
<adamkex> Peace-: That looks nice
<Linkmaster_> bah...it's only 106gb
<Peace-> adamkex: i was thinking to use it like server instead
<Peace-> adamkex: if i am out i leave it open so i can access to my own data from internet
<adamkex> Peace-: what kind of server?
<Linkmaster_> I'll let it run the check anyhow, see if anything comes up. Is there a way to use rsync to copy only the files that didn't get transferred?
<Peace-> adamkex: i guess i will install owncloud on it
<Peace-> adamkex: something like this http://demo.owncloud.org/
<Peace-> adamkex: you can set it up even on your kubuntu box right now
<kristjan> Peace
<kristjan> Thanks
<kristjan> Now
<Peace-> kristjan: good
<kristjan> I need to merge some clips
<kristjan> what app i can use?
<Peace-> kristjan: kdenlive
<Linkmaster_> I'll let it run the check anyhow, see if anything comes up. Is there a way to use rsync to copy only the files that didn't get transferred? yofel (sorry, forgot to tag you, not sure if you saw it)
<yofel> Linkmaster_: that's the default behaviour. As I'm not sure how NTFS handles timestamps I told you to use 'c' which needs more traffic.
<yofel> usually it just compares the timestamps and compares what's new
<Linkmaster_> yofel: could you explain what the different flags do?
<kristjan> Thanks again Peace
<yofel> note that by default it doesn't *delete* anything if you sync, you need to tell it that if it should
<adamkex> Peace-: I don't need a cloud on my computer right now :P
<adamkex> I had a funtoo server but the HDD broke
<Peace-> kristjan: http://www.kdenlive.org/tutorial/basic-introduction-kdenlive
<Linkmaster_> yofel: since the desktop hasn't been touched since I've got my hands on it, there (shouldn't) be any differences
<yofel> Linkmaster_: a is archive (summary for -rlptgoD), h is human readable size values, v is verbose, c is checksum checking
<yofel> Linkmaster_: rsync has a gazillion options, enjoy reading the manpage
<yofel> Linkmaster_: the manpage also actually explains every option so it's worth to read
<Linkmaster_> hahah, alright. sometimes the manpage isn't all that "semi-geek" readible though, so that's why I was asking...this will take some time though. going through 106gigs of data, I'll get back to you in a bit yofel , see how it goes
<howudodat> I have noticed a wierd problem with my kubuntu desktop.  It usually is present in the monring after I wake up the screens.  Upper right hand corner of the screen ~4" wide 2" tall is a blurry box.  I am thinking it is a blurred background from one of the notify windows.  Refresh of the desktop doesn't remove it.  Any ideas how to kill this box?
<adamkex> anyhow
<adamkex> I'm leaving the chat, bye guys!
<yofel> howudodat: that box *should* have the name of the activity that you're using in it as it's the activity menu
<Linkmaster_> Oh, random question...how do you tell a linux computer to switch the fans on?
 * yofel only knows how to do that on thinkpads
<AbortD> in C
<Linkmaster_> Well...I'd like to know how to do it on a thinkpad as well, seeing as two of my personal computers are thinkpads, haha xD but it's for the Dell that I'm currently asking..
<yofel> there is this 'fancontrol' package in the archive that might be useful
<howudodat> yofel: I dont think it's an activiy menu, but it might be.  There is no title, no borders.  it doesn't appear to be an undecorated window.  imo it's a blurr that a window would be layed on top of
<yofel> haven't really used it
<AbortD> bbl guys
<yofel> howudodat: that somehow sounds like plasma isn't actually rendering that window...
<Linkmaster_> yofel: thanks, I'll play around with that
<Linkmaster_> howudodat: I had a similar problem back in KDE4.7 I think, where a notification came up from the system monitor thing, but the desktop never quite rendered the image away. An update fixed it though, so I never really figured out what happened...
<yofel> Linkmaster_: as for thinkpads, there you can install tp-smapi-dkms, enable fan control by passing fan_control=1 to the thinkpad_acpi module and then control the fan from /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
<Linkmaster_> maybe it was 4.5...something around the days of Kubu10.10
<howudodat> Linkmaster: I think that's on the right track.  It appears right where all my notoify popups appear.  I am on Kubu 12.10, not sure the version of kde, how can I check?
<Linkmaster_> Just open up dolphin, go to "help" and click on "about KDE"
<Linkmaster_> But..it should be something around 4.9 if I believe, and I haven't had such a problem on my 11.10, KDE4.8.ish system, so..I'm not quite sure
<yofel> official 12.10 is 4.9.3 currently
<howudodat> yup kde 4.9.3
<Linkmaster_> howudodat: how long has this problem persisted for?
<yofel> need to go - bbl
<Linkmaster_> howudodat: also, random idea I came up with just now...tonight when you go to sleep, lock the screen, and then go to sleep like normal. When you turn the monitors back on, you'll have to log into the desktop again. See if that provides a work around
<howudodat> Linkmaster_: pretty much since install.  also, I just noticed if I move my mouse around the screen (ie homer on a foldr in dolphin) it slightly messes with the blur.  Hard to describe, but it's like a clean shift in the blur window (picture 3 vertical bands).  After moving mouse a little more the blur restores to one solid band
<howudodat> brb, will lock the screen and come back
<howudodat> Linkmaster_:ok, lock screen and use pw to enter didn't remove the box
<yofel> can you try if disabling effects with shift+alt+f12 helps?
<yofel> it could be that the driver isn't rendering it right
<Linkmaster_> yofel: it might be the "blur" effect..I don't know why, but ever since 11.04 came out, blur has never worked for me
<Linkmaster_> not even 11.04, it "broke" at the KDE4.6 update.
<yofel> it works usually, but on my netbooks intel 945GME it's so slow that it's unusable
<howudodat> yofel:disable effects and then re-enable removed the window
<yofel> ... fun
<yofel> anyway, really gone now :)
<Linkmaster_> yofel: gone, but doesn't tell us why xD
<howudodat> Linkmaster_:my guess is the notify process never died correctly, which is why it would still be visible after I lock the screena nd come back or switch users, which should force a total screen redraw.  I guess I could file a bug on it
<Linkmaster_> Yah, that's along the lines I was thinking, since it happened to me long ago, and that's what I figured it out to be then...not sure why though..unless you do have the "blur" effect on, and that would explain it(in my world, that effect is nothing but trouble)
<howudodat> Linkmaster_: agreed it's trouble, but a bit of eye candy is /nice/ to have.  after all I stare at these monitors for the better part of 14 hours a day :(
<Linkmaster_> howudodat: also agreed. I just stopped using it because it gave similar issues to yofel's, creating the system to become unusable. For whatever reason, it actually locked up my desktop. I was shocked, haha
<howudodat> Linkmaster_:  wow, my system locked up too, but when I switched to nvida drivers that problem got better.  so far other than the nagging window it /seems/ to be ok.  I'll have to keep an eye on it.
<Linkmaster_> howudodat: yeah, the computer(s) that it locked up either had /no/ video card at all, or the AMD stuff..
<howudodat> interesting.  well someone's telling me it's time to eat, and I smell cinnamon rolls....I'm outa here.  Thanks for the help!
<Linkmaster_> howudodat: hahah, I'd have been gone at the smell, have fun, and no problem
<Linkmaster> yofel: ping
<Linkmaster> yofel: here is the end of the rsync: http://paste.kde.org/628832/
<yofel> Linkmaster: looks ok
<Linkmaster> not like I have any idea of what it means xD
<yofel> well, you would see any errors while it's checking, or to see transfer progress for every file you could use --progress (only shows actually tranferred files)
<Linkmaster> Would the errors have only shown up while it's checking, or would it have listed it at the end? I didn't watch the entire thing, though I did see a large bit of it
<yofel> seems like it sent 136.23M (includes rsync metadata) and checked 112.81G.
<yofel> while it's checking
<yofel> though it usually says a sentence if there are errors
<Linkmaster> I'll just run it one last time...nothing wrong with redundancy...(RAID, anyone?)
<yofel> like "some files vanished while it was transferring" or "there were errors"
<Linkmaster> Ohh, okay
<cjae> 974 MB dowload now?
<yofel> the desktop image is ~1GB now
<cjae> ~/
<cjae> ?
<yofel> ~ = roughly
<cjae> ok
<cjae> also is there still the issue of using an older version of startup disc creator with a newer distro iso?
<cjae> eg. startup on 12.04 to make a usb bootable of 12.10
<Linkmaster> yofel: if you were to say that ~ something is ~ large, would that mean it's exactly that size?
<yofel> well, I usually know ~ as meaning 'about', so it's the opposite
<yofel> it's not like there is that distorted = on a keyboard
<Linkmaster> Yeah, I know, I'm just using the word as a trick sentence...you know, 4 - -5 is 9 type of thing
<yofel> heh
<Linkmaster> Is that why they use "~" for "home"? =P because no-one knows what's actually there, so it's "approximately" that?
<yofel> good question - but I don't know the answer for that either ^^
<Linkmaster> hahah, I just literally thought of that
<Linkmaster> MIND-BENDERS.
<Aknot> How do i turn off taskbar translucency
<landracer> hey folks!
<landracer> Who's loving KDE!? :-)
<landracer> me, me, me!!!! :-D
<cornfeed> has anyone ever setup keybindings to tile windows? like how you can now drag a window to the edge and it will only fill up 50% of the screen, of the top and it fills the whole window...any way to make that happen with like win+up,down,left,right?
<mime_1111> hello ppl, my volume wheel only works on master channel, leaving the internal channel to be at the same volume once i volume down my wheel, is there any way to move both, please? thank you all
<howudodat> ok, hre comes another problem.  this tie with kopete.  for about a day or maybe 2 kopete cant connect to google talk.  I dont really get any error messages, it just never goes online.    just for giggles, I did a apt purge of kopete, and used "Instant messenger kontacts" and when I added the account, kopete popped up a kde-wallet dialog box.  hmmm.... also IM Kontacts wouldn't connect either, but I can use gtalk from my chrome
<howudodat> browser.  Ideas?
<shadeslayer> howudodat: seems like you used kde telepathy
<shadeslayer> for adding the account again
<howudodat> shadeslayer: yes looks like it v.0.5.1 but that didn't work either
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> howudodat: so your contacts don't show up the contact list and there's a error notification?
<shadeslayer> could you tell me what the error notification says?
<howudodat> kde telepath error says authentication failed....i 2x checked the pw and it works in pidgin and in chrome
<Catbuntu> hi
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> not sure then, but if says auth failed, it's usually an incorrect password/username
<mime_1111> hello ppl, is any way to set pcm as default in kmix or alsamixer? thnx
<shadeslayer> mime_1111: right click the sound icon > Select master channel ?
<mime_1111> it just dont react at that
<mime_1111> after the update
<Guest97128> zim
<mime_1111> so, im asking if there is a way to change any txt and always my build in wheel change pcm instead of master, because my built in speakers have speaker and subwoofer, both, but volume up/down only change the speaker, leaving the woofer to loud when i volume down
<mime_1111> its very stupid
<mime_1111> i just want to set pcm as default in alsamixer, or watever i use
<mime_1111> im tired of searching
<shadeslayer> maybe #alsa can help?
<shadeslayer> if kmix doesn't work
<mime_1111> my wheel keeps moving master, instead of pcm
<mime_1111> thnx  anyway
<mime_1111> any way  to set pcm as default in alsamixer, making my built-in volume wheel move that channel?
<Aknot> How do i install flash? there isnt .deb on adobe site
<OerHeks> Aknot, install Kubuntu restricted extra's for flash, openJDK and codecs
<Aknot> its working like shit
<Aknot> is there a way to watch youtube videos with vlc?
<markit> Aknot: I usually download locally with a Firefox plugin
<markit> even if don't think google is happy about that
<markit> ;P
<Aknot> markit u mean u download the file to computer and then watch it?
<markit> Aknot: yes
<markit> Aknot: and this is not windows, go around and install proprietary software is not at all, use only sw that is in the repo and that is Free, like gnash
<markit> Aknot: there is also proprietary flash in ubuntu repo, but this is a different story that I will not discuss ;P
<markit> also you can set youtube to show html5 videos, so you can see also a lot without plugins (but not all)
<Aknot> downloading the file is too much hassle
<phiscribe> i don't like gnash.  i just use the adobe one.
<OerHeks> phiscribe +1
<Aknot> lol tried gnash, lags like hell when fullscreen
<bazhang> gnash is not a viable option
<OerHeks> Aknot, install Kubuntu restricted extra's for flash and you'll be fine
<Aknot> i did, but im having some trouble with flash now
<OerHeks> Aknot, you need a reboot after that.
<Aknot> wtf i uninstalled gnash then installed flash but it says that i dont have flash when im trying to watch youtube videos
<Aknot> they worked before
<Aknot> fucking gnash fucked everything up
<OerHeks> With that language i don't care, good luck with it.
<Aknot> ok now it works
<bazhang> Aknot, no cursing here
<Aknot> ok
<bazhang> remove gnash
<bazhang> install flash from the repos
#kubuntu 2012-12-21
<markit> Aknot: gnash is Free software, the work of developers to bring freedom to users trying to decode a convulted, inefficient, obscure format. Adobe Flash is all the contrary, it's goal is to control the user and the web. So now decide who deserves to be insulted
<markit> time to sleep, 1 am here and a lot of bug hunting done for LiBo 4.0
<markit> good night
<adnan> alooooooooooooooooo
<cjae> wow do I love dark workspace application appearances themes, so I have just installed 12.10 on another box and would like to know how I go about getting those themes on my 12.04 box eg. krida-darker
<cjae> i tried the get new themes button and typing krida and get nothing
<cjae> also I am currently looking on kde look but I am wondering why they do not show up on 12.04 machine
<AbortD> do i need to apt-get kwin? i can not figure out how to get into its settings or do I need to attach composite?
<hanasaki> in kde how do you get a search window for the nepomuk indexed file names and contents?
<SIR_Taco> hanasaki: http://userbase.kde.org/Nepomuk#Try_out_in_Dolphin
<hanasaki> SIR_Taco:  hmmm hung kde for me :(
<sithlord48> whats hanging kde for you (late to the party)
<hanasaki>  hanasaki: in kde how do you get a search window for the nepomuk indexed file names and contents?
<hanasaki> SIR_Taco: hanasaki: http://userbase.kde.org/Nepomuk#Try_out_in_Dolphin
<hanasaki> brought up the index in system setttings... and it hung the system settings aplet
<sithlord48> you just open dolphin and hit ctrl+F open up search
<sithlord48> can you tell me what version of kde your running?
<sithlord48> just about any program help-> about kDe
<hanasaki> everything is the current release for kubuntu
<hanasaki> I thought there was some kde dialog that shows at the top of the screen for the search so dolphin is not required
<sithlord48> no it is just a thing dolphin does.
<hanasaki> brb.. gotta log out.. this is all locked up
<sithlord48> kk
<SIR_Taco> thanks sithlord48
<SIR_Taco> I'm only half here
<sithlord48> your welcome SIR_Taco, but what are you thanking me for?
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: you finished where I left off
<sithlord48> im also 1/2 here mostly working on gettting a vbox set up w/ a Qt 5 dev enviroment to play on , need to port my code or attempt to at least.
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: porting to Qt5 is on my list as well... just guagng which places to introduce it to first.
<sithlord48> SIR_Taco:  mines just a simple port , the where to improve with new Qt5 stuff can happen a bit later on for this project.
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: I've just been mulling around the idea of moving the next set of updates to Qt5... but I think I'll just re-visit the code and make it a little more extensible for now
<sithlord48> i plan to say with qt4 untill at very least kde in kubuntu uses is (as i have a ppa i don't want to break)
<Colin_> ehhh
<Colin_> hi
<Colin_> hello....
<Colin_> echo echo....
<Colin_> Lol
<sithlord48> ?
<Colin_> idk
<Colin_> this a chat room?
<Colin_> it was on my comp
<Colin_> Lol
<sithlord48> it is on your computer.
<Colin_> yeah it is on my computer..
<Colin_> and I didn't know what it was..
<thelionroars> yes it is a chatroom
<sithlord48> included IRC client , for chating with but set to the kubuntu help chanel by default so help is easy to get.
<Colin_> okay
<Colin_> um w^?
<cutaway> Somebody please tell me how to switch the default PDF application in 12.10 so that it uses okular instead of krita
<cutaway> I've switched it in individual apps, but some don't let you and switch
<cutaway> it is rather annoying
<Takeshi> prueba
<thelionroars> cutaway, go to start menu>system settings>file associations, then go to application>pdf, and move okular to the top of the list
<cutaway> it already was
<cutaway> krita was on bottom of list
<cutaway> i'm removing it now
<cutaway> but I don't have much hope
<cutaway> just restarted the application that was opening the PDF for me, KiCad
<cutaway> it still thinks krita is default
<cutaway> oh well, thank you thelionroars
<thelionroars> ok, this should work
<thelionroars> in your home folder, go to .local/share/applications and open up mimeapps.list in kate (or your text editor)
<thelionroars> add this line to the end:
<thelionroars> application/pdf=okular.desktop;
<thelionroars> hope that helps cutaway
<cutaway> trying now
<cutaway> :q
<thelionroars> didn't work?
<cutaway> no, wrong window
<cutaway> application/pdf=kde4-okularApplication_pdf.desktop;gimp.desktop;display.im6.desktop;
<cutaway> that is the first line in the file
<thelionroars> oh, right
<cutaway> this is under "Removed Associations"
<cutaway> application/pdf=kde4-krita_pdf.desktop;
<cutaway> grr
<cutaway> :q
<cutaway> wrong window
<Takeshi> test
<voxcroix> hi
<voxcroix> hello..
<Name141> Is there a reason I'd want lightkdm instead of kdm when installing kubuntu-desktop
<Name141> (or what's the difference anyway?)
<thelionroars> lightdm is being used from 12.10 onwards
<thelionroars> not sure if there are any tangible advantages, they both do the same job
<Name141> I'm using the LTS
<thelionroars> yes, 12.04
<Name141> I should have just downloaded Kubuntu , atleast Kubuntu doesn't make me want to beat the screen with a stick anymore like Unity
<Name141> KDE*
<thelionroars> I haven't tried Unity out yet
<Name141> Hm, how do I fix it so that the display is remembered ?
<Name141> (Screen res)
<Name141> when I logged out and back in it reverted back to 800x600
<Name141> does it have to be changed through CCC admin? (4670 ATi card)
<Name141> ah never mind, I found the 'save as default' :p
<Name141> is there anyway to get rid of the ubuntu-desktop packages?
<Name141-> what in the
<Name141-> the Kubuntu ISOs are too big for a 700 MB CD-R
<Name141-> is it possible to get a CD-R sized /
<Name141-> ?
<persia> Not easily anymore.  Can your machine boot from USB?
<Name141-> seems the alternate is under 700
<Name141-> not the one I'm installing it to
<persia> Well, looks like you'll have to either get some slightly higher-capacity blanks (750 should do), or use the alternate for 12.04.
<Name141-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/kubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso is under the limit.
<persia> Right.  That's the alternate.  The installer is text-mode, but the results should be nearly identical to installing kubuntu from the other image.
<Name141-> yeah, I just wanted to get it over with since I'm replacing XP
<Name141-> (and not have thousands of different desktops)
<persia> Using the alternate is likely the easiest way.  The next step involves fiddling with very minimal images that just have the installer, which means the download has to happen during the install.
<Name141-> yeah, I'm burning the ISO now
<Name141-> persia: little more annoying/Debian style setup it seems :p
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Name141-> eh the keyboard is wrong
<Name141-> is that an easy fix?
<ct529> hi! After the last kernel update my boot time has increased of approx 10s.
<persia> Depends on which keyboard you have.  For many, it's worth interrupting the install (with Back), and manually processing keyboard selection.
<ct529> Any changes that could justify it?
<persia> ct529: Repeatedly, or just the immediate post-update boot?
<ct529> persia: repeatedely, every time I reboot
<persia> Sorry then, no idea.
<ct529> it has gone from aorund 25s to 35s.
<ct529> then kde takes forever, like minutes.
<thelionroars> what's the current keyboard shortcut for restarting X?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  kde 4.10 rc1 ?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: with holidays near we're a bit understaffed and there were more changes than expected - we'll be done soonish
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: sorry , I was on the phone. Ya I forgot about the holidays. How long does it take to compile the kde sc in a p4 processor 3.0 ghz?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: I haven't used kdesrc-build in ages so I don't know... a few hours
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: If I learn to package, will that be sufficient to join the packaging team or should need a better computer also?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: that's enough, we currently let launchpad do most of the build work anyway, and you can always leave the large packages to someone else
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: if you're curious where we're at with the rc, the topic of #kubuntu-devel has info on that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I have learn to use bazzar now, I have some doubts. I will consult with you later about that. Do you have a changelog  template ?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: dch is used to manage changelog entries and takes care of most of the metadata in there for you
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: also see our current packaging: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: and join #kubuntu-devel if you plan to do packaging please ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: Joined the channel,  I doubt if I am ready yet, I will try my best. Are you enjoying your holidays and am I ruining it?
<yofel> lol no, I want to get the RC as much as you want so I'm working on that anyway :P
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: Thank you
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: now that you're in -devel, if you have any (kubuntu-related) packaging questions please ask them there - we don't bite ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: nice
<Aknot> How can i make firefox to launch magnet torrents in transmission.
<BluesKaj> Aknot:  when you click on the torrent and asks to "open with " , navigate to /usr/bin/transmission and choose it there
<Aknot> i got it working i had to do about:config and add something there
<Kottizen> Hi, uhm, I'm trying to get activeplasma working. I've installed the package "active-plasma". Unfortunately it doesn't work, I get this: http://pastebin.com/gjfecqbV
<Kottizen> When I execute the command "startactive" I get a loading screen that then exists, showing me the original/old desktop.
<Kottizen> Any idea what I can do?
<AbortD> did you run it as root?
<AbortD> Kottizen: ?
<Kottizen> AbortD: oh, sorry
<Kottizen> AbortD: let me try that
<AbortD> k
<bjrohan> I am looking for some help in settng up rysnc over my home network using ssh, can anyone here verify my command to make sure it will do what I want?  I have ssh with rsa keys set up already
<AbortD> whats the word Kottizen
<Kottizen> AbortD: sorry, it's taking me some time on this nexus 7 :P
<Kottizen> AbortD: it doesn't work though, even with root, I'm working on copying over the error
<AbortD> oh your not on a pc?
<AbortD> Kottizen: is the nexus 7 a tablet?
<Kottizen> AbortD: I have a PC from which I chat on here
<Kottizen> AbortD: then I got a nexus 7 with Ubuntu on, with the kubuntu-desktop package and the plasma-active package
<AbortD> damn nice how well does the touch screen work?
<Kottizen> AbortD: I've successfully started the KDE/Kubuntu thing on the nexus, but the ultimate goal is to get plasma-active working
<AbortD> i would have honestly  tried a different distro
<Kottizen> AbortD: I haven't got a pen now, but even without a pen it's really fast and smooth! a little bit tricky to click on small buttons, but with the onscreen keyboard the overall grade would be 8/10, given the odd environment
<AbortD> try fooling with the resolution i bet youll get better results :P
<AbortD> im sure there is a way to adjust certain icons
<Kottizen> AbortD: ah, good idea, I'll try that :) btw ubuntu/unity on the same tablet is a lot more difficult to use, and it lags more too
<Kottizen> yeah there is (in KDE you can change everything *:)*)
<AbortD> yea i hear that the "unity" system sucks more ram and cpu
<Kottizen> I think so
<AbortD> i think someone was saying the went with something like kde/debian on a raspberry pi
<AbortD> rasp pi is only 700 mhz 512 ram too
<Kottizen> Debian works fine on a pi, but it gets laggy if you open more than two browsers
<Kottizen> gnome 2
<paster> http://pastebin.com/WVqZtUpA AbortD
<Kottizen> AbortD: paster is me, there's the report from startactive as root
<Kottizen> uh, seems like it removed the line breaks...
<AbortD> ya
<AbortD> no problem though
<paster> http://pastebin.com/MHkpccCT
<paster> there we go!
<Kottizen> AbortD: if you find that more readable
<AbortD> do you see your error codes?
<AbortD> line 83 check tha xml file to see if it exxists
<AbortD> that*
<Kottizen> AbortD: one moment please, the touch became unusable when I changed screen orientation from "Left" to "None"
<AbortD> lol yer good
<Kottizen> I'll "Reboot computer" ;D
<sophos> hi2LL
<sophos> ANYBODY HERE&
<Peace-> sophos: ?
<sophos> hi pleasse tell me how i can add skype to KDE IM?
<Peace-> sophos: mmm
<Peace-> wait a moment
<Xd1358> Hello, I have this weird problem: all sound randomly stopped working after a reboot. It still works just fine on the Windows 7 partition though
<Peace-> sophos: http://userbase.kde.org/Telepathy#5._How_do_I_add_a_Skype_Account
<Peace-> Xd1358: mmm it could be a driver bug or an application that blocks your audio card
<Peace-> Xd1358: 1 lsof | grep pcm   should give you some ideas
<Peace-> Xd1358: and you will get the pid of the applications that are using your audio card
<Peace-> Xd1358: so getting the pid you can terminate them
<Peace-> Xd1358: with :         kill -9  pid
<Peace-> pid is a number
<Peace-> Xd1358: for example i got from lsof | grep pcm this :    QInotifyF  2763  2765        sem  mem       REG        8,6     17744    309570 /usr/lib/vlc/plugins/codec/liblpcm_plugin.so
<Peace-> Xd1358: so i want terminate this application
<Xd1358> Yeah, there's a huge bunch of processes here
<Xd1358> 15+
<Peace-> Xd1358: kill -9 2763
<AbortD> Kottizen: whats the word big bird
<Peace-> Xd1358: you can try terminating these application then... but ... this could be dangerous .. i mean you could kill some weird process
<Peace-> Xd1358: look carefully what you are going to kill
<Peace-> Xd1358: if with this method you can't solve your problem i guess you should report a bug
<Peace-> Xd1358: another idea before to write a bug report
<Peace-> Xd1358: sudo pkill -9 pulseaudio
<Xd1358> fwiw, here's a list of them processes
<Xd1358> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=BuXdhf68
<Xd1358> sudo pkill -9 pulseaudio didn't fix it
<Peace-> Xd1358: have you chromium opened ?
<Xd1358> Nope, only firefox
<Peace-> mmm in that list it seems chromium is actually using your card
<Peace-> Xd1358: Chrome_Ch 2060 2061       ecks  mem       REG        8,5     22148  9178927 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<Xd1358> so kill that one?
<Xd1358> let me try
<Peace-> kill it
<Peace-> try even this                           sudo alsa force-reload
<Xd1358> still nothing :/
<Peace-> Xd1358: mmm for me is a bug
<Peace-> Xd1358: you could try to remove pulseaudio too
<Peace-> Xd1358: are you there ?
<Kottizen> AbortD: the parent directory (keyboard) exists but is empty
<Xd1358> yes; remove pulseaudio altogether?
<Peace-> Xd1358: you can try this :  sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio-utils pulseaudio         # then reboot
<AbortD> Kottizen: thats your problem then you're missing that xml
<Peace-> Xd1358: but i would report a bug for this stuff
<AbortD> maybe try a reinstall?
<Peace-> Xd1358: i mean it should work and stop
<Kottizen> AbortD: what should I reinstall?
<AbortD> sec
<Peace-> Xd1358: if you want report a bug just type this in your terminal :          ubuntu-bug
<Kottizen> AbortD: it exists on my desktop computer running Kubuntu 12.10
<Kottizen> AbortD: with the contents of http://paste.ubuntu.com/1455238
<AbortD> you could try simply replacing it Kottizen
<Xd1358> Peace-, alright, thanks, I will try removing pulseaudio
<Peace-> Xd1358: good luck man
<Kottizen> AbortD: I'll do that, this will be interesting!
<AbortD> Kottizen: sure will :P
 * Peace- exiting bye bye
<Kottizen> AbortD: oh maybe it's because I've never logged on as root before, via kdm
<Kottizen> AbortD: let me try that before creating the file
<AbortD> lol k
<AbortD> \delivery guy here brb Kottizen
<Kottizen> oh fml... now I've got kdm up and running, but there's no virtual keyboard available there x.x
<Kottizen> dead end, gonna flash it again
<AbortD> Kottizen: you still there?
<Kottizen> AbortD: yep
<Kottizen> AbortD: now fastboot can't find the device x.x
<AbortD> hm
<AbortD> thats odd
<AbortD> sec
<AbortD> isnt fastboot for android?
<Kottizen> AbortD: oh maybe that's why it doesn't recognize it
<AbortD> what are you using fastboot for?
<Kottizen> AbortD: I'm not sure :P I'll try just to start with ubuntu-nexus7-installer
<AbortD> are you dual booting android and ubuntu?
<Kottizen> AbortD: no, I think I removed Android
<AbortD> how did you pull that one off?
<Kottizen> AbortD: (it doesn't matter really - right now I only want to reinstall Ubuntu so that I get lightdm back)
<Kottizen> via fastboot I think
<Kottizen> AbortD: I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<AbortD> now you have me confused i thought you were in ubuntu the whole time
<Kottizen> AbortD: I need Ubuntu on my laptop to install Ubuntu on the Nexus 7
<Kottizen> AbortD: so I started it off a live USB stick
<Kottizen> AbortD: ok, now it's running the installation script/application (ubuntu-nexus7-installer) that'll download the necessary files and flash (or whatever it's called) the Nexus 7 with Ubuntu
<AbortD> Kottizen: i just hope I have been helping haha
<Kottizen> AbortD: oh yes you have - thank you :)
<AbortD> Kottizen: ill be back in a few its shower time
<Kottizen> okay cya
<mr-rich> HOLY CO
<mr-rich> HOLY COW! ... kubuntu 12.04 doesn't have ddate!
<AbortD> how do i change the colors of my task manager bar?
<AbortD> Kottizen: everything going ok?
<Kottizen> AbortD: yeah, it's still flashing
<AbortD> damn you know how to change the colors of the task manager panel?
<Kottizen> AbortD: not without changing theme
<Kottizen> AbortD: or do you mean the text colours?
<AbortD> Kottizen: there is a nice virtual keyboard in kde
<AbortD> text colors
<Kottizen> AbortD: hmm, I know I've done it before but I can't find how
<Kottizen> AbortD: yeah I used that virtual keyboard, but it doesn't come up when I start kdm
<AbortD> Same :P
<AbortD> hm im sure you could make a script that makes it open when your in a active text field
<mime_1111> hello ppl, i have a built in speakers that change volums correctly with my volue wheel, the problem is that even lowering all, the mini woofer stays loud, without effect, is any way to merge both channels in a way that both can be lowered? thank u all
<brun0> hi all.. anybody can tell me how can i change the cursor pointer in Kubuntu ?
<brun0> i already had look at System Settings
<brun0> but i could not identify where can i do it
<yofel> brun0: system settings -> workspace appearance
<brun0> yofel, ooh great, tks a lot
<kaddi> hi guys :) I was wondering if there is a way to know what packages you no longer use or stuff I can safely uninstall witohut missing it
<OerHeks> kaddi sudo apt-get autoremove >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28132/removal-of-unused-dependencies-using-autoremove
<kaddi> yeah, i've already doen that. but that only removest the packages that have no dependencies. I'm really more looking for something that'll tell me "you installed this in 2008 and didn't use it since. remove it"
<kaddi> i want to upgrade to 12.10, but i only have 2GB of space left, so I need to make a bit of room so it can download the packages
<OerHeks> i do not know a way to tell the usage of programs on commandline, installation date can be retrieved tru muon history
#kubuntu 2012-12-22
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> thanks :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lulzwerth> hello
<lulzwerth> hello
<lulzwerth> KUBUNTU FTW
<lulzwerth> TALK TO ME FAGGOTS
<lulzwerth> SAY SOMETHING FAGGOTS
<FloodBotK1> lulzwerth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<testerest> hello all
<xodiak> hello
<xodiak> a possible Mint14 to Kubuntu 12.10 convert here.
<xodiak> alright then. Such a lively group of folks.. :)
<orange_> hello , what is this?
<orange_> hello?
<john> I'm currently using 12.04 and have been holding off upgrading to 12.10 due to the note in the release notes warning that there are issues with ATI Rage Pro chip-sets. How would I find out if that has been fixed? Does it even affect upgraders as opposed to fresh installs?
<foormea> hi. any specific chan for ubuntu on nexus7?
<Tm_T> foormea: not that I know, I think #ubuntu-arm is the closest one
<foormea> Tm_T: thanks
<mr0wl> is there an offical go-mtpfs repostiory?
<Tm_T> mr0wl: I believe no
<pigload> hi..
<mr-rich> Can I use a package from 12.10 in 12.04?
<tsimpson> mr-rich: probably not, no
<vibhav> Riddell: there?
<markit> shadeslayer: hi!
<markit> shadeslayer: I've some news about KDE and ltsp, good news
<markit> but also a question... you told me to put environment setups for change KDE variables under /usr/env/, that is a dir I have not
<markit> the only place I've found where export a changed KDEVARTMP is in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<markit> also would love to know where KDEVARTMP is definet in the first place
<Scunizi> Good morning all.. I just loaded gparted on the latest LTS version and it tries to load then nothing... task bar shortcut appears then after several seconds disappears.
<Scunizi> How do I fix that.. I feel more comfortable with gparted than the kde version.
<shadeslayer> markit: line 231 of startkde
<markit> shadeslayer: with nfs and async, I've reduced the I/O from 600MB to 140 first login, and 96 sequent
<markit> shadeslayer: if you use sshfs (that is the default) you get 783MB at the first login, and 767 on sequent
<shadeslayer> cool!
<markit> shadeslayer: not that much, is nfs4 async that alleviates a BIG problem
<markit> and async is much less "secure" in terms of data loss than sync
<markit> shadeslayer: also gnome in the same situaiton has 30MB of I/O
<shadeslayer> oh
<markit> shadeslayer: just imagin 24 clients "eating" 700MB each at login in the school...
<markit> it can take half an hour to finish login if not more
<markit> btw, I tried to mount /home and /var/tmp, but I've been warned that there could be an app that does not write in /var/tmp/kdecache-username and if run from multiple PC create big problems
<shadeslayer> understandable
<markit> i.e. if writes in /var/tmp/programname
<markit> so I use KDEVARTMP to redirect in ~/.cache
<markit> where do you think is the better, more clean place for that setting?
<markit> also how make kde devs interested infixing this issue? ;P
<shadeslayer> I would recommend making another dir in ~ called .kdetmp and export the var to that dir
<shadeslayer> as for getting people interested the ML is the best way
<shadeslayer> outline your issues and ask how we can improve them
<shadeslayer> markit: how do you set kdevartmp right now ?
<markit> shadeslayer: I've created a script under /etc/X11/Xsession.d/10ltspMM_rm_phonondevicesrc
<markit> that does:
<markit> rm "$(eval echo $HOME)/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc"
<shadeslayer> why? 0.o
<markit> since the user can login from different PC, and the kde message telling that audio hw has changed is really a pain
<markit> expecially for children
<markit> then I do
<markit> KDEVARTMP=$(eval echo $HOME)/.cache
<markit> export KDEVARTMP
<markit> well, without eval (that's the old version)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ phonon issues with LTSP
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can we override it using config files?
<shadeslayer> markit: apachelogger is our multimedia overlord :)
<markit> brw, I need easy to implement global configs like those you can put in /etc/kde, not some fancy js script (well, maybe one day I will learn js and master kde config scripts... why js and not python? ;P))
<markit> shadeslayer: oh, thanks for pointing the problems to people that can help/solve
<markit> I would love to help a kde del setup a ltsp server in fat config, maybe in a KVM vm
<shadeslayer> markit: for settings I recommend looking at kubuntu-desktop-settings
<markit> maybe the high I/O could be mitigated a lot on KDE side, just is unoticed on superfast PC
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is a bug report for that
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and for which app can you override it using config files?!
<shadeslayer> huh?
<markit> shadeslayer: also I've users, in Thin config, that logout but neverless some akonadi process is still active, I'm not 100% sure, you could test on your own workstation adding an user loggin in, loggin out and reloggin on your use, then # ps axu | grep otheruser
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is a kde config
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<FloodBotK1> apachelogger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apachelogger> I did not write that piece of software
<apachelogger> nor will I ever look at it TBH
<shadeslayer> lol
<markit> btw, any hope to have 4.10 on 12.04? there is also a big problem if 16bpp color is used
<shadeslayer> hm
<markit> without composition, oxygen and a LOT of other themes are broken
<markit> KDE people says "they are not designed for 16bpp", my ltsp guru says that with 16BPP you have no problems except if your color palette are broken
<markit> and, "of course", Gnome works well with 16bbp...
<markit> btw, ltsp people have nothing agains kde, just they started with gnome and, when tried kde, had to give up... if gnome will not fit, they will use xfce or better ldxe
<markit> is just me that insist in making it work ;P
<markit> so if there is something easy they can do to help kde, they happily will
<markit> but are not able to troubleshoot kde
<markit> they have scarse resources and more urgent bugs/features
 * markit a voice in the desert ;P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> markit: I could try and backport it, or if there's a patch that you can find I can try and get it patched for 4.9.4
<shadeslayer> the latter would be preferable
<markit> shadeslayer: I'm not sure it fixes, seems to me to recall something about a fix in that area, don't remember if of QT or KDE itself
<markit> shadeslayer: in a desktop, how can you set to 16bpp? there is not such a config in the systemsettings AFAIR
<markit> I do setting ltsp config for that
<shadeslayer> idk myself :P
<markit> could you try instead of crate a new user on your desktop, login, logout and see if there are processes that "survive" the logout? That's a problem also if you have a ltsp server that is always on and serves hundred of usrs
<markit> brb, will read the log, food time :)
<shadeslayer> I'll try, can I get back to you on Monday? :)
<markit> shadeslayer: sure, I will do further investigation also
<SJr> Hi I'm having problems with Kubuntu 12.10, my left click functionality seems very broken. I can left click some things but not other things, I can't for instance move windows around. It's like when I left click, it clicks starts left clicking like crazy sometimes, and other times does nothing.
<SJr> I'm a moron it's the mouse :(
#kubuntu 2012-12-23
<promatic> https://twitter.com/pro_matic <Follow and I'll follow back.
<bazhang> promatic, dont paste that here
<promatic> Ohhh, okay thanks.
<promatic> Sorry about that
<claptrap_> If I have 3 windows open that are not maximized, say in a triangular layout, and have a windows underneath of those 3 in fullscreen, is there a way to make those 3 windows slide off to the right off the screen  without minimizing them when i click between them on the lower, fullscreened window?
<claptrap_> Or better yet, make the top one slide to the top, left to the left, and right to the right?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> you *might* be able to do it with KWin scripting
<shadeslayer> ( that's the only way I can think of right now )
<shadeslayer> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/KWin/Scripting
<claptrap_> I look into that. I'm just tired of having to go down to the bottom to reopen each window. Would rather just move the mouse to the left or right or top or whatever. It would be quicker in the long run for me.
<claptrap_> Uh, look now, but how exactly do I find my "KDE Plasma Workspace" version? That page says 4.9 is current.
<shadeslayer> open any app > Help > About KDE
<claptrap_> Thanks
<shadeslayer> claptrap_: btw you can also scroll between applications using the scroll wheel and the taskbar
<shadeslayer> hover over task bar > scroll your wheel
<shadeslayer> really fast app switching
<claptrap_> Didn't know that, thanks.
<shadeslayer> yeah, pretty nifty hidden feature
<Milias> hello
<Obsidian1723> hi Milias
<Milias> how goes
<Obsidian1723> it goes.. just chillin'... you?
<Milias> messing with my persistant live flash drive
<Obsidian1723> good times.
<Milias> best install method for me
<Obsidian1723> whatever works for ya.
<Milias> since the desktop do too much gaming on to make a swith
<Milias> anyhows, anyone else feel even more that KDE > GMOME after gmome 3?
<Obsidian1723> gnome is still around? I heard the last version was 2...then they went to something that they called GHnome but it looks nothing like it ;)
<Milias> lols
<Milias> on a related note anyone else think windows 8 suffers from terminal multiple personality disorder
<Milias> haxor you say
<Milias> :P
<robtygart> does anyone know how to get a channel list for Thunderbird's IRC
<Obsidian1723> dunno. never used Windows Hate
<Milias> ok
<robtygart> I don't know what they were thinking when they made Windows 8. I got to use it at the store.
<Milias> i haven't used 8 either
<Milias> just from my observations
<Milias> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTYet-qf1jo is an interesting video on win8
<Obsidian1723> they are trying to have one UI for all devices.
<Obsidian1723> I only use Linux, so I couldn't care less about Windows.
<Obsidian1723> Too much work to try and maintain Windows.
<LinuxBOX007> register ahgis777
<LinuxBOX007> Hey good people of freedom :-)
<Obsidian1723> hello :)
<LinuxBOX007> not much being said for the day after the end of the world?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<LinuxBOX007> kubuntu12.10 is real neat
<LinuxBOX007> ok bye
<Guest23604> I need a little bit of help with a Broadcom Wireless on ZorinOS.
<shadeslayer> Guest23604: I don't see why #kubuntu will provide support for ZorinOS
<Guest23604> Good point. I just installed Quassel, and this was the first channel it sent me to. Sorry.
<Obsidian1723> Actually own the ZorinOS channel on here, #ZorinOS. It's low, low traffic, but you can direct people to it.
<Obsidian1723> I think I may have spoken to him/her the other day in there.
<RetributionLSR> :
<pigload> hi..
<ping_> hallo??
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<monkeyjuice> morning
<reza> gnfg
<Syncsys__>  clueless problem . tring to share files in windows and linux. works ok in a wifi router connected to a dsl. slow thought but ok.    when i try to make a hotspot between  the computers or use wires with a seperate switch. either i cant see share folders. (i can ping each other and even see a webpage runing on linux machine)     and some times when i do see folders and try to copy files that are large. it breads down in middle and th
<Syncsys__> e folders disappear again.
<discovered> hello
<discovered> Anyone use kate?
<discovered> I am trying to configure it to detect the syntax highlight automatically...
<discovered> Or at least i want it start in default syntax of asm or c
<immortel> nnn
<discovered> Anyone know how i can do this please
<immortel> idiot
<discovered> immortel, ?
<discovered> who?
<immortel> you
<discovered> why?
<bjrohan> I could use some help in getting a job to run correctly in crontab. When I run it via commandline, all is well, when I do it in crontab it says I don't have the correct password (I am trying to rsync over ssh)
<discovered> immortel, what happened ? Please tell me
<immortel> je ne comprend pas
<discovered> wtf
<discovered> ?
<immortel> I do not understand
<immortel> stupide
<xodiak> discovered: there's probably a better tool for programmers you can install.
<xodiak> discovered: ignoree immortel, he/she/it is just being rude
<discovered> xodiak, Yes , I installed Kwrite and geany ... I newly installed the kate to see if there is any new future of it
<yofel> discovered: it should auto-guess what highlight it should apply
<yofel> discovered: as for developing in C you can try kdevelop. Proper IDE with kate as editor
<discovered> yofel, and for asm(nasm) ?
<xodiak> discovered: just looking at a web site about KATE and it says you can do syntax highlighting.
<discovered> It can do but everytime i need to do it manually
<yofel> I fear I don't do assembler programming so I don't know
<xodiak> ... oh ok
<yofel> the small bits of assembler I did for assignments were done in VIM
 * xodiak wishes he knew more about programming
<yoyoz> Um..Hello, I guess? I have f question to developers\some other clever people. How to make my bluetooth Atheros AR5BBU22 work?
<xodiak> yoyoz: it's in the 'ubuntu' forum, but might help your issue??? http://askubuntu.com/questions/125506/bluetooth-atheros-ar5bbu22-not-working
<yofel> discovered: kate seems to have nasm highlighting for *.asm files though
<yoyoz> xodiak: So it's wrong channel?
<yofel> yoyoz: as long as you're using kubuntu nope
<xodiak> yoyoz: don't think so but the suggestions on the page might help you out
<yofel> discovered: see kate settings -> open/save -> modes&filetypes
<yoyoz> xodiak: yofel It's default in Konversation. If I am right, kubuntu is using same kernel as an ubuntu, so the problem might exist here.
<yofel> it does
<yoyoz> yofel: I triend using different version (kubuntu, ubuntu, elementary os, etc.)
<yofel> nah, as far as drivers go they'll all be the same
<yoyoz> yofel: Nothing is really helping. I have no idea.
<yoyoz> So, what should i do?
<xodiak> yoyoz: I trust you more than me... I'm very new to kubuntu...
<yoyoz> xodiak: I'm using ubuntu for half a year so far. I have NO IDEA how to make things work.
<xodiak> I got lucky I supposed. I have a small usb bluetooth receiver on laptop that works like a charm and I've tried nearly 8 distros.
<yofel> yoyoz: not sure, I'm trying to find out where that patch comes from
<yofel> great... he's gone
<yofel> yoyoz: not sure, I'm trying to find out where that patch comes from
<yoyoz> yofel: Sry, repeat please.
<yofel> already did ^^
<yoyoz> what patch?
<yofel> the one on the link xodiak posted
<yoyoz> Repeat the link pls.
<yofel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125506/bluetooth-atheros-ar5bbu22-not-working
<xodiak> yoyoz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125506/bluetooth-atheros-ar5bbu22-not-working
<xodiak> sry
 * xodiak AFK
<yoyoz> That link is older than me
<yofel> yoyoz: what kubuntu version are you on?
<yoyoz> Right now I am on ubuntu 12.04
<yofel> ok
<yoyoz> But I was on Kubuntu 12.04.1
<yoyoz> Nothing
<yofel> give me minute to look something up
<eamon> I came up with a new slogan for Kubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/HgSBm.png
<eamon> What do ye think?
<yofel> ... good catch...
<yofel> yoyoz: what kernel are you running?
<yoyoz> yofel: command?
<yofel> yoyoz: press alt+f2, open 'konsole', and run uname -r in there
<yoyoz> yofel: K
<yoyoz> yofel: 3.2.0-33-generic-pae
<yoyoz> yofel: http://pastebin.com/7TPcr1LY
<yofel> yoyoz: hm, what exactly isn't working? The kernel seems to support the AR5BBU22 at least
<yoyoz> yofel: Nothing. I can't even turn on.
<yofel> does plugging it in make anything show up in the output of 'dmesg' ?
<yoyoz> It is a build-in version.
<yofel> is it blocked in 'rfkill list' ?
<yoyoz> yofel: I weren't touching this.
<yofel> I was just curious if *something* disabled it
<yofel> like how windows turns of wake-on-lan in my network NIC everytime it shuts down
<yoyoz> yofel: Weird.
<yofel> does the device show up when you run 'hciconfig' ?
<yoyoz> yofel: On another IRC i was recommended to update kernel.
<yofel> not needed from what I see, but feel free to try a mainline build
<yoyoz> yofel: hciconfig says nothing.
<yofel> not good, rfkill?
<yoyoz> yofel: Don't want to do that while updating kernel. One minute please.
<yofel> just running rfkill list won't change anything...
<yoyoz> OK
<yoyoz> It says that bluetooth isn't blocked by anything
<yofel> then I guess try updating the kernel as I'm not sure what's wrong
<yoyoz> I will join you after reboot
<yofel> I need to go, sorry
<yoyoz> yofel: HAve a good time
<jlmfsilva> eee
<jlmfsilva> duvidas no kubuntu
<Taladan> weird question.  My keyboard seems to all of a sudden be acting up.  When I use the toprow numbers (standard ergonomic US keyboard layout) I get the following output in order from left to right: 12345b67m8,90
<Taladan> those extra characters seem to be being triggered when I type them...anyone ever seen anything like this?
<Taladan> also my up arrow key doesn't seem to work anymore
<Taladan> any ideas?
<Taladan> apparently it's my keyboard.  crap.
<Syncsys__> Clueless problem . Trying to share files in windows and Linux. works OK in a WiFi router connected to a DSL. slow thought but OK.
<Syncsys__> When I try to make a hot spot between the computers or use wires with a separate switch, either I cant see share folders. (I can ping each other and even see a webpage running on Linux machine) and some times when I do see folders and try to copy files that are large, it breaks down in middle and the folders disappear again (both in hot spot case and in Lan).
<DaZ> this file sharing between linux and windows is so good that i've installed cygwin and scp it instead ;v
<Catbuntu> hi
#kubuntu 2013-12-16
<vbgunz> dolomite: yeah, a GTX 570, I'm thinking it really has something to do with the problems
<dolomite> that doesn't seem likely
<vbgunz> what kills me also, is no joke, my mic sounds more amazing than ever when I unmute in alsamixer but it just turns to garbage in every other application
<dolomite> but to rule it out you could always remove the card
<vbgunz> yeah, I just unplugged the cable, I should remove the card
<vbgunz> hmm, so far, I seem to get some background air but no static in audacity
<vbgunz> I'm really talking too soon, I know this, I've been through it before
<vbgunz> hmm, seems like it could be just mumble atm, restoring all defaults
<vbgunz> audacity seems to really be fine
<jbwiv> hi guys.I just installed kubuntu-desktop over the normal ubuntu install. everything seems to work ok, but certain menus appear very much like they're rendered with gtk. for example, when I right click an applications icon in the app switcher in the panel, it's rendered oddly. any idea why this would be?
<em> #mangatopia@irc.irchighway.net
<jbwiv> Example: http://i.imgur.com/ki0k0Ku.png
<dolomite> vbgunz did removing the hdmi do the trick??
<vbgunz> dolomite
<vbgunz> sorry,
<vbgunz> I did not remove the card. It seems, honestly now it's a mumble problem
<vbgunz> audacity seems to record well now
<matheus> hello!
<soee> hi matheus
<LeeJunFan> k
<TJ-> How do we set a different font DPI for multiple X screens? I'm experiencing issues with 3 X-screens where-by screen 1 displays ultra-large fonts unless set to 120dpi, but that affects the other X-screens, too
<vbgunz___> I used dd to write Kubuntu 12.04 to a usb stick. Is there a way to make it writable?
<vbgunz> Sorry, I logged in again
<valorie> vbgunz: probably a better idea to use the USb creator application
<valorie> startup disk creator
<vbgunz> valorie: I've never once gotten it to work either from Kubuntu or even Windows.
<valorie> gotten what to work?
<valorie> I use it all the time
<vbgunz> It works burning Fedora everytime but it cannot burn Kubuntu to a usb stick at all
<vbgunz> even unetbootin doesn't create anything
<valorie> I've not tried unetbootin, or dd for burning
<vbgunz> it'll put files in the stick but it won't be bootable
<vbgunz> I've officially given up on trying it, it works though if I use dd
<valorie> what will put files on the stick, but not make it bootable?
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> so you are saying that startup disk creator does not work for you
<valorie> that's what i was trying to hear for certain
<vbgunz> yes, correct. From Kubuntu 13.04, 13.10 and Windows 7, USB creator or unetbootin will never successfully create a USB live image for me that is bootable
<valorie> I suppose to make it writable you would have to mess with the partitions
<valorie> perhaps make a small one from your extra space
<vbgunz> hmm, maybe convert the filesystem
<valorie> a small partition, I mean
<vbgunz> well, I'm gonna boot and test
<lordievader> Good morning.
<_BS_> Recently, konqueror has started defaulting to filelight view. How might I go about nuking that?  Settings / General / Use common view properties is set, but no help.
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> this project http://sourceforge.net/projects/pinnaclembusb/ seams to be eol.. but sources are available.. are here crack, which can create a new version of it for compiling on current ubuntu/kubuntu systems? or eg. make a ppa? ;) would be nive.. and honored.
<noaXess> it's about ths movie box from pinnacle.. https://www.google.ch/search?q=pinnacle+moviebox+deluxe&newwindow=1&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=se6uUoCCF4elyQPKp4Ew&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1888&bih=876
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Riddell> testers needed for 4.12 in trusty, saucy and precise, ask in #kubuntu-devel if you can test
<_BS_> Recently, konqueror has started defaulting to filelight view. How might I go about nuking that? Settings / General / Use common view properties is set, but no help.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DLP2> hi
<DLP2> I need help on amd drivers
<DLP2> 7970 is gpu chip
<DLP2> I'll chat laer
<DLP2> later
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rcw2_> how do i keep wifi on when closing the lid in saucy
<lordievader> rcw2_: Does your laptop go into standy?
<lordievader> standby*
<rcw2_> lordievader, no, ive told it to do nothing
<rcw2_> yet wifi shuts off
<lordievader> rcw2_: Really turns off or does it loose its connection?
<rcw2_> lordievader, loses connection at least
<rcw2_> ill verify
<lordievader> rcw2_: A lost connection might be explained by the polarisation mismatch of the transmit and recieve antenna.
<rcw2_> i dont recall this happening in 13.04
<rcw2_> lordievader, ok, maybe its when it goes into screen lock that's doing it.  closing lid for 15 seconds not triggering this
<lordievader> rcw2_: Screen lock should do nothing with the wifi. Try locking it without closing the lid to make sure the lock screen isn't messing with the wifi.
<rcw2_> lordievader, hm, not able to recreate the issue at the moment, maybe fixed through an update?  thanks anyways
<lordievader> rcw2_: Hope it doesn't occur in the future.
<paolo> ciao
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> paolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kbroulik> what do I need to do to unbreak the dbus menu on 13.10? it doesnt work with any non-kde apps anymore (gimp, inkscape, chrome..)
<M_Kay> where is the merch stuff? i would love to buy somethink like this http://kde-gear.spreadshirt.net/kde-magic-A13998997 to support you guys
#kubuntu 2013-12-17
<KNRO> Is there any reason why Kubuntu not using Lancelot launcher by default? It's so much better than the default one!
<apachelogger> KNRO: its developer doesn't want it to be default
<KNRO> apachelogger: Seriously? Why not?
<apachelogger> I am not its developer.
<KNRO> It's default in several distros
<KNRO> This is a decision taken by the distro, no the developer.
<apachelogger> sure, we at kubuntu choose to honor the requests of the people writing the software.
<matlock2013> Testing Quassel IRC. Anyone out there?
<apachelogger> matlock2013: maybe
<matlock2013> apachelogger: This is the first time I have used an IRC. So I am not certain on how to use this thing.
<apachelogger> matlock2013: I suppose doing a web search for IRC in general should yield some information as unfotunately I am about to head to bed ;)
<matlock2013> apachelogger: thanks. goodnight
<unicodesnowman> Hi, what console command would I use to convert .docbook to .html?
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<_BS_> 	Recently, konqueror has started defaulting to filelight view. How might I go about nuking that? Settings / General / Use common view properties is set, but no help.
<CrazyIFriT> Heyy somebody know who can i synchronize my android with my kde, im using kde-connect pero i cannot connect them
<CrazyIFriT> sorry but i cannot connect them, it puts me in Spanish
<_BS_> Recently, konqueror has started defaulting to filelight view. How might I go about nuking that? Despite switching to compact, then settings / general / use common view properties is set, but no help, most every time I change folders it reverts to filelight view. Help!
<lordievader> For the archives: I foun how to fix the problem with ibus not working in chrome/firefox. Run "im-config" and select "ibus", reboot and voila you should have ibus input in chrome/firefox :)
<lordievader> found*
<daffa> hi..
<_BS_> 	Recently, konqueror has started defaulting to filelight view. How might I go about nuking that? Despite switching to compact, then settings / general / use common view properties is set, but no help, most every time I change folders it reverts to filelight view. Help!
<fuhrer_> Help
<fuhrer_> Guise?
<fuhrer_> Anyone there?
<jussi> no :P
<jussi> fuhrer_: please chat in the channel
<fuhrer_> oh
<jussi> just tell your issue and if someone knows the answer they can help
<jussi> hrrr
<porcorosso> hi guys
<lordievader> Hey porcorosso
<sda> Hi all! I would like to access my desktop from another device. I would also like to be able to choose the resolution at connection like RDP. Also I would like to be able to connect with different users. Do you have any Idea? VNC doesn't seems fit my need!
<DoubleLee> If I use the latest amd drivers from the website would it cause problems?  Or should I just use the drivers that  the additional drivers app shows?
<lordievader> sda: Xrdp might suit your needs.
<lordievader> DoubleLee: If you install them from the amd website they will (probably) break when you update the kernel.
<DoubleLee> does the kernel get updated in Kubuntu from time to time?
<lordievader> DoubleLee: From time to time, yes.
<DoubleLee> ok.   Which one should I install there are two of them in the list and they are identical?
<DoubleLee> it doesn't say the versions
<lordievader> DoubleLee: One if probably fglrx-updates? That is the newer one. I'd say first try that one, if it doesn't work you can try the fglrx one.
<lordievader> DoubleLee: You can see with "apt-cache policy fglrx&&apt-cache policy fglrx-updates" the versions.
<DoubleLee> it doesn't say which one is the updates one they literall have identical text
<lordievader> DoubleLee: That is odd, what version are you running?
<DoubleLee> I just installed Kubuntu 13.10, should I try a different application instead of the additional drivers app?
<lordievader> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:13.101-0ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 48023 kB, installed size 140013 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<lordievader> !info fglrx-updates
<ubottu> fglrx-updates (source: fglrx-installer-updates): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:13.101-0ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 48013 kB, installed size 140013 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<lordievader> ^ that is probably why, they are the same version.
<DoubleLee> ok thanks
<SJr> Kubuntu 13.10 (although I think the issue also happened with Kubuntu 13.04). Essentially my USB 3.0 ports on my laptop (Lenovo X230) seem to die sometimes, I think it's software but I'm not sure how to debug it. I have a mouse, keyboard and hub, usb drive. Every so often no combination of them will work in either USB 3.0 port, but all of them work with the USB 2.0 port.
<K-2000> saluty
<BluesKaj_> hi K-2000
<K-2000> :-)
<K-2000> Jecrit en francais, il y a un chat room en francais pour ubuntu ^
<BluesKaj_> K-2000, oui , c'est #ubuntu-fr
<K-2000> ha merci BluesKaj_
<Cawa_> hi, maybe someone can help me http://askubuntu.com/questions/392279/kernel-panic-not-syncing-attempted-to-kill-init
<Cawa_> :(
<Cawa_> damnnnn
<rberg> hmm.. if that were happening to me I would try booting an older kernel and run 'update-initramfs -k all -u' from the command line.. if that doesnt work try booting from a cd/usb
<rberg> Cawa_: ^
<Cawa_> i have bootd from the usb
<Cawa_> and already try to mount /dev/sda
<Cawa_> then chroot
<Cawa_> and update-initramfs -k all -u
<Cawa_> the same error
<Cawa_> maybe i need run the install from usb without formatin the partition?
<Cawa_> rberg:maybe i need run the install from usb without formatin the partition?
<rberg> Cawa_: not sure.. have you tried a 'update-grub' before rebuilding the initram fs?
<Cawa_> after
<rberg> I believe you would need to get the updated files in the initramfs
<rberg> although I dont know about all the read only stuff in that screenshot
<Walzmyn> Google hath failed. How do I go about figuring out why my printer won't print in color any more?
#kubuntu 2013-12-18
<dbc254_> in kmail I have folders with items I can't see. What changed?
<dbc254_> One folder has 24 items in it, but I can only see 2!?!?!
<jarkko_> i am using kubuntu and kde, anyone noticed desktop crashing that you lost the taskbar?
<snath> After a failed upgrade of kubuntu, I did a reinstall with 13.10.  Now KDE seems to be working very differently.  How can I go back to the functionality that I am comfortable with?
<unicodesnowman> snath: what do you mean by "working very differently"?
<snath> windows no longer have minimize, maximize and close buttons.
<snath> There's a wierd sort of landing screen.  The taskbar is radically different
<snath> There's no tabs on the taskbar for running programs
<snath> Iwould like to go back to the old style interface of a few years ago
<valorie> snath: I think you have a kwin problem perhaps
<valorie> my windows all have min/max/close buttons
<valorie> not sure what you mean by landing screen, but the changes have been incremental over the years
<valorie> nothing radically different
<snath> It's radically different
<snath> I wound up going from 11.10 to 13.10
<Walzmyn> snath did you keep your /home directory when you upgraded or did you wipe you drive?
<snath> I copied it off and restored it
<valorie> did you rename your .kde folder?
<valorie> always a good idea to do that, at least
<valorie> and move back in stuff you do still want
<Walzmyn> if your ~/.kde folder was kept intact, there shouldn't be much different
<snath> It was.  Things are really whacked now
<snath> I don't know a lot about configuring KDE, just that it's very configurable
<snath> Is there a cookbook somewhere for going back to the look of KDE 3?
<Walzmyn> snath: try renaming your .kde directory and then logout/ back in. That'll put you on the default. See how that works for you
<valorie> keeping the same .kde folder over that big of upgrade is pretty chancy though
<valorie> better to just move in what you might want, one thing at a time
<Walzmyn> right. I had to do that one time because I could never find what was broken on my system
<snath> ok, I'll give that a try
<chris______> Hi, I am trying to add /usr/local/lib to the ld,  I added the line /usr/local/lib to the ld.so.conf, then called sudo ldconfig and there was no output, however when compiling my project it still can't find the libraries in /usr/local/lib ?
<chris______> sudo ldconfig -v actually lists my folder and the libraries in it.  Why would it say cannot be found when compiling?
<sakang> when will see 4.11.4 ?
<sakang> or are they waiting for 4.11.5?  But why 4.12RC in precise?
<snath> ok, tried moving .kde out of the way.  This desktop is still screwed
<snath> I think it's about time to bail on Ubuntu and install Fedora. or even CentOS
<teacher1> Hello, first time using IRC ..
<snath> you're here that's a start
<James0r> installed qtcurve and trying to apply a theme but the window decoration for the theme won't show up. instead it looks like a default windows dec is used.
<James0r> but the correct windows dec is previewed under QtCurve in the windows dec screen
<frank1_> who knows how to get wifi working   for hp f4500 series printer?
<frank1_> have installed hplip  aready
<cazub> helloooo
<cazub> hello?
<cazub> can anyone help with wifi out of the box issues. I have no internet connection on that PC which means no ndiswrapper, no gcc, no make
<cazub> well this worked about as well as wifi in 13.10
<jarkko_> lol
<jarkko_> what about wifi on kubuntu?
<jarkko_> i have a card that has better driver in 3.8 series than newer
<jarkko_> is it normal that you see usb things disconnect on dmesg?
<rendstar> Hi. How do I change the default plasma theme in 13.10?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sledge> hey
<sledge> you guys know how to safely erase an SD card
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<alvin> sledge: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb where sdb is your SD card. Run as root and quit after a while, or give a 'count' argument the size of the drive. It might shorten the lifespan, because you're writing to it (but not too much)
<alvin> about shortening the lifespan. In essence, you just flip all the bits to zero. No recovery possible after that.
<yossarianuk> hi - why does dd'ing the iso to USB not work for UEFI?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, do you have usb boot enabled in uefi /
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: yes
<yossarianuk> if I use the usb creator app it works
<yossarianuk> just dd it doesn;t
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, usb creator probly creates a boot image , dd just copies it as is , afaik
<yossarianuk> ok cheers
<dario_> list!
<dario_> list
<dario_> \list
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<marcellux> hi. is it a known issue that KDE IM Contacts does not support video nor calls?
<xerox_alto> hello community how do i set up a dualboot with 2 kubuntu distros and LVM with encryption for each? what grub config do i need?
<Doki_Doki> Hello dudes
<Doki_Doki> Any one using a wii mote?
<Doki_Doki> hello?
<genii> Doki_Doki: My guess is that probably no one is, that's why there's no response :)
<Doki_Doki> genii: ahh ok
<Doki_Doki> genii: do you know how to see if a key is recognized?
<lordievader> Doki_Doki: You can use xev for that.
<Doki_Doki> it only shows the mouse movement :S
<Doki_Doki> maybe I don't know how to use it..
<lordievader> Doki_Doki: Put your mouse in the little window and type something on the keyboard, you should see stuff fly by in the terminal.
<Doki_Doki> I see..
<Doki_Doki> thanks lordievader
<lordievader> Doki_Doki: ;)
<Doki_Doki> No luck...
<Doki_Doki> http://i.imgur.com/u6ErUFN.png
<Doki_Doki> wmgui recognizes what I type
<Doki_Doki> but not ''kubuntu''
<Doki_Doki> don't know why
<Doki_Doki> :/
<lordievader> Doki_Doki: The wii mote probably doesn't speak to X.
<Doki_Doki> lordievader: :(
<lordievader> Doki_Doki: Note: ^ is just a guess.
<MangaKaDenza> question
<MangaKaDenza> why doesn't ubuntu use 3.12.* kernels yet?
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Trusty will come with 3.12
<MangaKaDenza> Ah...
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: I'm running 3.12: Linux ebon-hawk 3.12.0-7-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Sun Dec 8 23:39:27 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MangaKaDenza> I mean by default
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: And yes, I'm running Trusty ;)
<MangaKaDenza> because I for one run 3.13rc
<MangaKaDenza> because I like disregarding cautions and such
<MangaKaDenza> :P
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Like genii, Trusty will come with 3.12.x per default.
<MangaKaDenza> ah
<MangaKaDenza> so is it just that the 3.11's have been tested by Canonical or something a bit?
<prx> Hi, Recently installed KDE, my headphone jack isnt working... any ideas?
<marcellux> prx, try to open Kmix and select another master channel
<prx> only have one
<prx> Built-in Audio
<prx> also i connected an HDMI cable to my TV, and sound doesn't go through, only video
<prx> i know that sound doesnt go through HDMI because when i take speakers out of the jack, i can hear my laptop's speakers
<qdata> you might try systemsettings -> multimedia -> audio and video settings -> audio hardware setup and choose the hardware, but under the device config tab under the second 'Device Configuration' pick playback
<qdata> then in the drop down is a choice between analog and headphone output
<qdata> don't know if that will work for you or not
<Jota-MCR> Boa noite!
<Riddell> 4.12 is out! kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.12
#kubuntu 2013-12-19
<ivan___> hii all
<sintrinsic> Hey guys. I've got a nearly-fresh install of kubuntu 13.10 64, and I cannot for the LIFE of me get the audio to work. Kmix only lists pulse audio server in my playback device preferences, though here's some system/config output: http://pastebin.com/2XtPD79K
<sintrinsic> If anyone has any understanding of audio troubleshooting, I'd GREATLY appreciate the help.
<sintrinsic> I should note that after installing, I re-imported my old home folder files, but already deleted the .config/pulse folder and .cache/pulseaudio file.
<sakang> upgraded to 4.12 and kdm won't start.  What I noticed as odd is why is it still  Installed: 4:4.11.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu12.04~ppa1?
<sakang> Candidate: 4:4.11.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu12.04~ppa1
<sakang> I won't recommend upgrading to 4.12 in precise.  kwin is so slooooooow.  can't get to kde and when booted to razor and kwin as w mgr is fkng sloow. back to openbox as w mgr
<jarkko> how fast they offer fix if it has comon problem?
<jarkko> that kde doesnt start
<Glen_> I would like to install Kubuntu 13.10 on an i7 PC.  I want to install the 64 bit version, but the 64 bit iso seems to be for AMD systems.  What is the right download?
<qdata> amd64 us a generic name because AMD came up with x86 extensions first
<qdata> you want 64 bit for an Intel or AMD CPU you use the amd64 iso
<Glen_> I was a bit put off by that version because the description said "Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2)"
<qdata> the EM64T is the Intel name for 64 bit x86 exentsions, the amd64 is just a generic name that stuck because AMD came out with them first
<qdata> same thing really, just the first guy to market got to keep the name  :-)
<Glen_> I see that Ubuntu has only 32 and 64 bit iso's, not special versions for Intel / AMD, so it makes sense that Kubuntu would have the same.
<James0r> trying to get plasma album art widgets to get album art from Amarok in Kubuntu 13.10
<James0r> kde4.11.2
<James0r> album art shows up fine in Amarok itself and in the notification applet
<Glen_> Thanks qdata, I'll go ahead and install the amd64 iso.
<James0r> as a newbie to Kubuntu i sure wish i could access the kubuntuforums.net site. i'm getting some banned notice.
<forgeaus> amd64 is also i7
<apb1963> I changed something... I can't remember what it was... but essentially it changed the "skin" of various applications... themes?  I thought it was in desktop settings, but I can't find anything relevant there.  I think one of the options was "motif"... anybody know what I'm talking about?
<apb1963> I ask because I changed it, then changed it back.... but not everything went back to the way it was.  Now I have half old and half new for some reason... and the new is U G L Y... and hard to read and just smells in general.
<apb1963> So I'd appreciate some help in fixing this hideousness including hard to read font with what looks like pixels missing on some screens but not others.
<soee> good morning
<LasVagrant> I've got an utterly confusing problem: I have an old Acer Aspire One that was given to me with XP installed, it worked fine. Decided I wanted to install something linux flavoured and I decided I'd try #!.
<LasVagrant> Whenever I tried to connect to wi-fi, it would fail and as long as it had wi-fi enabled, the whole network wouldn't work. Thought it was a problem with #!, so installed the latest kubuntu release, but it does exactly the same thing. Any ideas?
<LasVagrant> (By "network doesn't work" I mean all other laptops disconnect from wi-fi and cannot reconnect)
<topoi> Hi all, does anyone know which UPNP/DLNA apps work with Kubuntu 13.10?
<topoi> had no luck starting any i've downloaded so far
<BluesKaj> Howsy all
<BluesKaj> need coffee!
<WhiteMike> hello
<WhiteMike> can any body help configurate cryptsetup in initrd?
<WhiteMike> ?
<KINGSABRI> Hello everybody
<KINGSABRI> I've AD joined user in kubuntu
<WhiteMike> hello byt nobody her
<KINGSABRI> the issue is I can't see it in login page
<KINGSABRI> how I can add to login page or find way to get empty username/password text
<WhiteMike> can any body help configurate cryptsetup in initrd?
<WhiteMike> can any body help configurate cryptsetup in initrd?
<marcellux> KINGSABRI go to settings and there u can choose between classic or user bar
<marcellux> settings > login screen*
<WhiteMike> can any body help configurate cryptsetup in initrd?
<lordievader> !patience| WhiteMike
<ubottu> WhiteMike: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<WhiteMike> ok
<WhiteMike> i wait
<Walex> WhiteMike: typically repeat your question *in full* every 5-10 minutes.
<jussi> Id say every half hour tbh
<BluesKaj> he left , no patience , unless he got an answer on google
<WhiteMIke> hello all
<WhiteMIke> who cat help me to configure cryptsetup in initrd?
<WhiteMIke> who cat help me to configure cryptsetup in initrd?
<BluesKaj> WhiteMIke, for your / ?
<BluesKaj> if so , WhiteMIke , check this , http://crux.nu/Wiki/Cryptsetup
<BluesKaj>  stuff to do again , bbl
<WhiteMIke> i read many manuals
<WhiteMIke> i write all configs but i have no cryptsetup in initrd
<WhiteMIke> on ubuntu 12.04 it works but ufter update to 13.10 it not add cryptsetup to initrd
<phodius>  
<phodius> what is the pixel scrapper?
<phodius> has kwin been ported to wayland yet?
<genii> phodius: http://community.kde.org/KWin/Wayland
<forgeaus> uh how to fix not executable: magic 7F45?
<rberg> forgeaus: can you run file on that?
<rberg> are you trying to execute a android binary or something?
<forgeaus> rberg, kinda, almost the opposite
<forgeaus> was running in AndroVM tried to start a arm program from inside it, got that message
<rberg> ohh trying to execute a i386 or x64 binary on android?
<forgeaus> no androvm is still x86 (or amd64 not sure which)
<forgeaus> its not arm
<forgeaus> so the stuff it downloaded to install debian into Android is arm, so it ddin't run
<forgeaus> also all th files in the image didn't work either, same reason
<forgeaus> androvm is lots to download there really should be able to be some smaller software to put an android emulation layer on  ...
<forgeaus> anyway with GPL means android is wokring with linux at least at the kernel level not sure what else...
<rberg> sounds like whatever binary you are attempting to run isn't going through the emulator
<forgeaus> true, I'd need the sdk simulator (that does arm - EXTREMELY SLOWLY)
<alexaraizaedu> So... anyone else having trouble with launchpad ppa or is it just me?
<rberg> I see 4.12.0 is becoming available in the kubuntu ppa.. is there any way to get 4.10.4 instead? I avoid .0 releases at all costs :)
<rberg> err I meant 4.11.4
<soee> rberg: what Kubuntu version
<rberg> 13.10
<alexaraizaedu> I dunno rberg but I'm driving 4.12 and feels rock solid
<rberg> how long have you been running it?
<alexaraizaedu> The final, since some time last night - I also did the 4.11.99 series :D
<soee> 4.11.4 was released already ?
<soee> rberg: i can confirm 4.12 runs smooth
<alexaraizaedu> Afair 4.11.4 was not released for Kubuntu in either updates or backports
<rberg> thanks for the reports folks, I am gonna stage this upgrade on a less critical system.. less I go back to xfce
<alexaraizaedu> Worth mentioning rberg - I'm having some issues with the ppa, dunno if it's me, just saying in case you bump into something
<rberg> thanks.. I always do a "apt-get -d dist-upgrade" and download the files first..
#kubuntu 2013-12-20
<lars> I can*t find the DVD source plugin for my CD and DVD player
<lars> I have two CD/DVD players hooked up to my PC
<lars> One of them used to only work with audio files, but the new one works fine:  I tested it on Windows, so I know it works
<lars> Kubuntu said it would search for the plugin, but I never saw it searching, so the DVD source plugin is still missing
<lars> Which is the support room for Kubuntu?
<lars> Because I had so much trouble with my old iptical drive, I hooked up an external optical drive to this PC
<lars> I*m running Kubuntu 12.04
<Walzmyn> lars: what do you mean source plugin?
<lars> I need a source plugin for my CD player to work
<lars> The external optical drive I hooked up is RetailPlus External Double-Layer 20x DVD+/-RW Writer
<Walzmyn> plugin to what?
<lars> My PC already has a built in CD player, but itś really tricky to get it to play DVDs
<Walzmyn> a CD player can't play DVDs, they use different lasers
<lars> I need the DVD source plugin, I have no idea why
<lars> itś a CD/DVD player built into the PC
<Walzmyn> what's telling you need a plugin?
<lars> yes
<Walzmyn> 'what' is not a yes or no question
<lars> but Kubuntu pretends to search for the plugin, but it never really does
<lars> Kubuntu is telling me
<lars> when I tried to play the DVD on Dragon Player
<Walzmyn> dragon player, ding. That's what we needed. Give VLC a try. or Kaffeine
<Walzmyn> I have no idea why dragon player has been made the default. Kaffeine seems to work much better
<lars> VLC works better, but I still can
<lars> cannot play DVDs on VLC
<lars> should I uninstall Dragon Player before I install VLC player?
<Walzmyn> no, they have no conflict
<lars> ok
<Walzmyn> I think I might understand your problem, now. Gimme a sec
<lars> oh yeah, it said question search Qappt codec search
<Walzmyn> here, lars, see if this will solve your issue http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<lars> Question-QApt Codec Search...   ...The following plugin is required...DVD source....Do you want to search for this now?
<lars> ok, Iĺl check the link...
<Walzmyn> gotta go put kids to bed. G'luck
<lars> should I install it from the Muon software centre inst34ead?
<Walzmyn> no, just copy paste that into a terminal. You're needing to add a reppoitory so it's not in the software center until you run those commands
<lars> which commands?
<lars> I thought I saw it in the Muon software centre
<lars> yes, itś in there, provided by Ubuntu
<lars> I successfully installed VLC Media Player, but I still can*t play DVDs
<Pici> 70
<Pici> &)
<lars> Kubuntu recognizes the DVD and its name and correct format, and everything works except the DVD won*t play
<lars> The audio CD I put in is recognized better but it won*t play either
<lars> I got the same plugin problem, this time with the audio CD
<lars> Question-QApt Codec Search...   ...The following plugin is required...AUDIOCD protocol source....Do you want to search for this now?
<lars> I click on ÿes", then it searches for plugins, then I can hear it stop searching after like 5 seconds, and nothing happens, it still doesn*t play
<lars> Kubuntu recognizes all of the files on the audio CD, just like it did with the DVD, but it cannot play anything
<lars> I can open files: docs and pics, but I cannot play any CD or DVDs using either my internal or external optical drives
<lars> I had a computer programmer get the internal optical drive to work to play movies and audio files, but that was before I had upgraded to a new system
<lars> Hey, may be I need to look for the drivers for particular external optical drive that Iḿ using
<lars> It came with a CD with drivers and software on it, but that*s for Windows
<lars> How do you download and install software withou using the Muon Software Centre?
<lars> is there anyone in this room?
<lars> this is a test
<lars> Anyone here?
<lars> is there anyone in this channel?
<dougl> yes
<dougl> lars, what r your option?
<dougl> sudo apt-get install mc
<lars> for what?
<lars> what does mc stand for?
<dougl> mc is a package for midnight commander... will let you manage sourcecode gz files easier
<dougl> you asked a loaded  question I am  going to overwhelm you with 3 of the more popular ways to install software without muon
<dougl> you will need midinight commander to follow some of my instructions
<lars> I don8t think I have midnight commander
<lars> I still can*t get my optical drives to work
<lars> Kubuntu can find the plugins I need to play CDs and DVDs
<lars> I mean ¨can*t¨ find the plugins
<lars> Kubuntu cannot find the plugins I need to play audio CDs and video DVDs
<lars> Question-QApt Codec Search...   ...The following plugin is required...AUDIOCD protocol source....Do you want to search for this now?
<lars> the searches never come up with anything
<lars> is there anyone here?
<lars> is there anyone here?
<DarthFrog> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DarthFrog> lars: install  kubuntu-restricted-extras
<lars> you mean that will solve my problem, DarthFrog?
<DarthFrog> I would think so.
<DarthFrog> Plus also read the info I had the bot give you above.
<lars> I wasn trying to run restricted formats: itś a more serious problem with my CD player, I think
<lars> It doesn matter which DVD or CD I put into my optical drive, my PC can*t play anything
<DarthFrog> Hardware issue?
<lars> possibly
<lars> but I Russian guy got it to work a few years ago
<DarthFrog> Years?
<DarthFrog> Get a new one.
<lars> Yeah, like two or three years ago
<lars> I did
<lars> I bought a new external drive
<lars> But I know the internal drive works, because i can open files with it
<lars> I can copy and paste files from DVDs and CDs with the internal optical drive
<lars> but I cannot play anything with either my internal optical drive or my external optical drive
<lars> The Russian programmer got it working, but I do not know how he did it, and that was before I installed new software
<lars> that was when I was running Kubuntu 11.04
<lars> Now Iḿ using Kubuntu 12.04
<DarthFrog> Is kio-audiocd installed?  if not, install it.
<DarthFrog> !kio-audiocd
<lars> Whatś that?
<lars> Can I install it using Muon Software Centre?
<DarthFrog> Yes
<lars> Thatś just for audio CDs, what about DVDs?
<DarthFrog> I don't know what your issue is so I can't give you specific answers.
<lars> I would like to play DVD videos too, but itś not necessary
<DarthFrog> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lars> I can only open docs and pics with my optical drive
<lars> Itś not a legal issue, itś a technical problem
<lars> But I will try kio
<DarthFrog> If you want to play encrypted DVD videos (i.e. movies) you will need to jump through some hoops.  Those links will help you put on your jumpsuit. :-)
<DarthFrog> As for playing audio CDs, it should just work out of the box.  I'm fairly surprised that it isn't for you.
<lars> Ok, I don*t really need to play DVD movies, but Iĺl see if I can get the audio working with the links you gabve me
<soee> good morning
<codeforfun> I just updated from Kubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 I can't boot
<codeforfun> due to NVIDIA driver
<codeforfun> what can I do?
<codeforfun> I have nvidia 319
<valorie> !nvidia | codeforfun
<ubottu> codeforfun: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<codeforfun> Xorg gives Segmentaion fault at address 0x0
<valorie> you had no problem like this in 13.04?
<codeforfun> no problem whatsoever
<codeforfun> X doesn't want to start by itself
<codeforfun> I have to start it manually
<codeforfun> and then it works
<codeforfun> or not
<codeforfun> its using vesa driver
<codeforfun> fucking nvidia
<codeforfun> even though lsmod shows nvidia its not working
<codeforfun> Why windows don't have the top bar?
<codeforfun> I can't see th top bar with minimize/maximize/close etc
<codeforfun> wtf I had not KDM
<codeforfun> *wtf I had no KDM
<codeforfun> somehow it got uninstalled
<codeforfun> I with the NVIDIA 331 driver from sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa and after I installed KDM it works
<codeforfun> except by thunderbird configuration is gone?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<svenstar> Hi I have a question about virtual desktops and Kubuntu 14.04.  Although I go to my settings and choose 4 desktops the 4 little "blocks"  that represent them next to the K at the bottom left do not appear although I can switch between them with  ctrl/F1 etc....
<svenstar> How can I get those little block Icons in the bottom panel back?
<qdata> maybe you don't have the plasma widget
<qdata> unlock widgets, add the pager widget
<qdata> when widgets are unlocked you'll see the cashew thingy at the right edge, usually to the right of the clock
<qdata> clock that and a bar pops up, then click the Add Widgets  tab
<svenstar> never needed to do that before but I'll take a look
<qdata> I just did a new install of 13.10 and it wasn't there so I had to add it
<svenstar> yea OK it's a little blue square but it just minimises/maximises my current open app when I click on it
<svenstar> no switching  between desktops
<qdata> the little blue square is the Show Desktop widget
<svenstar> strange those little block always just appeard
<qdata> yeah - oversight left it out I think
<qdata> add the Pager widget and move it to where you want it
<qdata> and it'll be back
<svenstar> well there is plenty of time before 14.04 is released but I was just a bit stumped as the desktop blocks went AWOL
<svenstar> thanx for the assistance
<qdata> :-)
<Guest52205> admin need help with dvd drive playback
<Guest52205> details of the error
<Guest52205> An error occurred while accessing 'DABUR Foods', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sr0 at /media/ip/DABUR Foods: Command-line `mount -t "iso9660" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500" "/dev/sr0" "/media/ip/DABUR Foods"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad
<Guest52205> superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<FloodBotK1> Guest52205: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: im totally stumped as to the issue i have with the track pad
<eagles0513875> valorie: hey how are you
<BluesKaj> what issue is that , eagles0513875?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: trackpad not working
<eagles0513875> the system detects it but it doesnt work one bit
<eagles0513875> its got the necessary drievers installed
<BluesKaj> sorry eagles0513875 , I bought a minimouse , can't stnd trackpads ...assume synaptiks is installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<eagles0513875> i have a mini mouse too but what if i forget it for example im screwed with out the trackpad
<eagles0513875> ya xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is already installed
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: ^
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: do i file a bug against synaptics?
<BluesKaj> synaptiks , not synaptics ..yes
<eagles0513875> its ics not ks
<eagles0513875> i apt-cache search for synaptiks and it doesnt exist
<eagles0513875> brb going to reboot
<BluesKaj> nope look in muon
<BluesKaj> !synaptiks
<BluesKaj> synaptiks touchpad configuration tool. this package contains a configuration tool for touchpads. The package provides a kcm module (for systemsettings), as well as a plasma widget and kded module to help managing touchpads, especially in KDE environments.
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, then you don't have synaptiks installed, because it shows here
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: what release are you on
<BluesKaj> 14.04
<eagles0513875> ahh yes there it is
<eagles0513875> it goes by a different name BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> kde-config-touchpad
<eagles0513875> which my system is telling me is already installed
<BluesKaj> yeah , but if you type synaptiks in muon search the touchpad app comes up
<eagles0513875> i use command line lol
<eagles0513875> which in muon its showing installed
<BluesKaj> muon is a good reference for apps , I seldom use it to install , but it's great when apps names have been changed
<eagles0513875> apt-cache search does a good job if you can figure out a keyword
<Guest81361> problem --- An error occurred while accessing 'Root', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sr0 at /media/ip/DABUR Foods: Command-line `mount -t "iso9660" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500" "/dev/sr0" "/media/ip/DABUR Foods"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fs type, bad option,
<Guest81361>  bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<dougl> how come there are so many updates today?
<BluesKaj> upgrading packages, dougl, your package maintainers at work there
<dougl> morning BluesKaj - looks like the maintianers are work a holics... please forward my appreciation...
<dougl> you ready for Christmas?
<BluesKaj> almost dougl..you ?
<BluesKaj> we always put the tree up at the last minute 2-3 days before Christmas
<dougl> we are ready - tree was up early for the smell and decorating is closer to last minute... the needles are already falling off but smells great in here.
<BluesKaj> heh, the needle fall is why we wait
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, did you get synaptiks installed ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: its been installed and still nothing
<eagles0513875> so something deeper down must be taking place
<dougl> BluesKaj, the needles and the epileptic dog are why we have hardwoods - lol
<BluesKaj> HW recognition
<BluesKaj> which laptop . eagles0513875 ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: toshiba sattelite s75-a7221
<BluesKaj> not confined to toshiba , seems like a prob for many brands , eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: is there a bug on launchpad and can you provide me wiht a link
<eagles0513875> well ill be damned things keep getting better
<fra> planes
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, there isn't much documentation on launchpad about either synaptiks or kde-config-touchpad after 2012
<eagles0513875> i was going to file a bug linking to other forums etc of people with the same issue
<BluesKaj> file one , it's needed , there seem to be probs with the touchpad on kubuntu lately ...altho I personally didn't have it
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, 13.10 >
<BluesKaj> ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: mines an elantech touch pad though
<eagles0513875> yours probably isnt
<BluesKaj> yeah eagles0513875, this laptop isn't exactly TOTL , but the build quality seems decent for the money
<eagles0513875> this one is quite decent
<eagles0513875> as well more high end and good for development
<eagles0513875> !teamviewer
<darklight_> Is some brave soul already running 14.04 alpha1 ?
<rberg> has anybody here used akonadi with a postgresql db?
<genii> darklight_: I am
<darklight_> genii: is it already usable ? last time I tried a *buntu alpha it was rough to say the least
<genii> darklight_: I had only so far an issue with sendmail trying to be upgraded and it got into a loop. I'm using right now 14.04 updated a couple hours ago, proprietary nvidia drivers, it's on kde 4.12 now and running fairly smoothly
<genii> darklight_: I run quite a few PPA and still no major issue yet ( webupd8 java, firefox daily, vlc daily, xorg-edgers, opensync, and some others)
<darklight_> that's good to know, is it already using mesa 10?
<eagles0513875> hey gene_
<genesisadn> hola
<genesisadn> yo no se usar nada de esto ayuda?=
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<genesisadn> hola hola
<genii> !es | genesisadn
<ubottu> genesisadn: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<genesisadn> gracias
<noobie> Hello
<valorie> o/
<noobie> I would like to ask if it is possible to disable password typing when in Kubuntu
<noobie> Kubuntu Login screen
<valorie> noobie: are you the only person who ever uses this computer?
<noobie> no
<valorie> then having no password is a really bad idea
<valorie> that is your first line of security
<noobie> no I mean when you type a password I can see dots
<noobie> I want to disable the dots appearing
<valorie> again, that is a security measure
<noobie> a possitive one or a negative one
<noobie> ?
<valorie> it might be possible, but I would urge you instead to think of a short, easy to type passw, which is still difficult to guess
<valorie> well, if there are others about, and your passw is typed in plain text, then they will know your passw
<noobie> I know, but  I want to set the system that when I type the password the dots which indicate that the password is being typed to disable, so no dots appear when I type it
<valorie> ah
<noobie> I tried to search the web but I haven't found any answers
<valorie> that is far beyond my knowledge, sorry
<noobie> valorie: That is OK
<valorie> I think you would have to patch lightdm, unless you can talk our devels into making that change
<valorie> or the lightdm devels, I guess
<noobie> so that can't be changed naturally?
<valorie> not that I know of
<valorie> you can write to the kubuntu-devel list and make your case for the change, though
<valorie> there is precedent; in the cli when you type your root passw there is no feedback
<noobie> so thank you for your time
<noobie> Goodbye
<valorie> bye noobie
<noobie> And thank you for your help of course
<apachelogger> valorie: there's no asterisks because sudo suffers from a severe case of paranoia
<apachelogger> there is no rationale for this other than not showing the length of the password, which IMO only supports people in using passwords like abc :P
<valorie> I'm not paranoid, but I do believe in passwords
<valorie> and I don't use abc
<valorie> :-)
<ScottyK> running kubuntu 64 on my computer. I want to run kubuntu in a VM on the same computer. I heard it's better to run the 32 bit in that instance. true or false?
<valorie> ScottyK: the devels run everything in VMs
<valorie> so whatever you want
<ScottyK> valorie - ok thanks. I'll just go 32 bit for old times sake!
<valorie> there isn't a whole lot of difference I can see these days
<valorie> I put on 32-bit on my other laptop out of sheer carelessness, and everything worked fine until I tried to set up dropbox
<valorie> you have to use a different line for 32 than 64 bit
<valorie> lol
<valorie> so it was a good test i guess
<ScottyK> I wanted to run kubuntu in a vm, so I can really play around with and not screw up my main computer
<valorie> that's a good idea, and the same reason the devels run all the alpha and testing stuff in VMs
<ScottyK> My laptop is finally powerful enough to also do it. Loving VM more everyday
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I think my son told me that running windows in a vm made it run faster
<valorie> he plays WoW in windows
<ScottyK> My kids computer is next on the upgrade list. They still dual boot because some of their games are a pain to get working in linux, envision those games on a VM
<valorie> son found the VM worked better than dual-booting
<valorie> but whatever makes the customer happy!
<ScottyK> kids computer is a dual core with 4GB RAM. you think that's enough to run windows in VM? The games they play are things like roller coaster tycoon, and MAME
<valorie> oh gosh, i have no idea
<valorie> I do have windows on this laptop, but have only started it up to test grub working
<valorie> haven't really used win at all for well over 10 years
#kubuntu 2013-12-21
<ip> hi admin facing dvd drive related issue , need help
<Guest74530> problem --- An error occurred while accessing 'Root', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sr0 at /media/ip/DABUR Foods: Command-line `mount -t "iso9660" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500" "/dev/sr0" "/media/ip/DABUR Foods"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fs type, bad option,
<Guest74530>  bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<Guest74530> need help
<valorie> Guest74530: did you try `dmesg | tail`?
<Guest74530> thanks valorie , pls guide me further
<valorie> I'm not very knowledgeable, but your error msg above says to do that
<valorie> so you should open up a konsole and do that
<valorie> put the results in a pastebin and perhaps someone can tell you more
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest74530> here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6609738/
<Guest74530> the trouble is out of 10 dvd s that i tried led zep . no quarter works flawlessly anything else never shows up
<Ab3L> hi. in the previous versions of dolphin, there were big icons in the resources pannel. now the icons stay small. is it possible to restore the big icons or that's impossible?
<qdata> what do you mean by 'resource' panel?
<Ab3L> qdata: is the pannel that usually is on the left side.
<qdata> click in some area next to the icons a little to their right
<Ab3L> on the bottom of that pannel you find "folders" and "resources"
<qdata> right click and a context menu comes
<qdata> there is an Icon Size choice
<Ab3L> qdata: that's fine. thx.
<qdata> me I run the "Huge"   :-)
<Ab3L> before the icon size was depending on the width of the pannel. now is fixed. btw, "big" is enough for me :D
<Sentynel> hi folks.. my oxygen style has disappeared after the last batch of kde package updates in 13.10. it's not listed in the dropdown in application appearance. I added the backports ppa to get kde 4.12, but oxygen is still gone.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> BluesKaj: on your lenovo are you using bumblebee maybe ?
<BluesKaj> no, it has only one gpu
<BluesKaj> soee,^
<soee> ah ok
<BluesKaj> I managed to get the desktop effects working after deleting the nomodeset from grub
<soee> BluesKaj: its  not about effects
<soee> i can run steam using optirun
<Ilmen> Hello
<BluesKaj> soee, no, I was referring to my problems with graphics drivers not providing 3d and dir a couple of days ago, that' what I thought you meant.I didn't realize you had an optimus sytem.
<Ilmen> I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 and I installed kde-plasma-desktop yesterday; it worked fine and kept the usual purple logon screen. However this morning I also downloaded kubuntu-default-settings and this one changed my grub entry to Kubuntu and changed my logon screen.
<Ilmen> I tried uninstalling kubuntu-default-settings but to no avail; "dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" didn't work either
<Ilmen> Any idea how I can change this login/logout screen?
<BluesKaj> II
<BluesKaj> Ilmen, what do you want to change it to ? , look in kmenu > computer > system settings > login screen
<Ilmen> I'm trying to get back the default Unity login screen
<soee_> BluesKaj: [16:00] <soee> BluesKaj: do you use FF ?
<BluesKaj> soee_, yes I do
<soee_> BluesKaj: can you reproduce: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQQ09IhcSo8 ?
<BluesKaj> soee_, works here
<soee_> oO
<soee_> strange also for valorie so am i the only one affected ?
<BluesKaj> Ilmen , I think it will work after using unity ratrher kde session , once you reboot
<BluesKaj> rather than
<BluesKaj> soee_, 14.04 ?
<Ilmen> hmm, I'll try rebooting again; it seems it doesn't work for everyone, I just read that somebody had to re-install lightdm. I hope I'll not have to :P
<BluesKaj> choose the unity at the next login then after youhave desktop reboot
<Ilmen> weird, my lightdm.conf is empty
<Ilmen> okay
<Ilmen> I'll try, thanks
<soee_> BluesKaj: yes but had the same on Saucy
<BluesKaj> soee_, have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<MySystem> sry that i ask here but i don't get the right keywords for google to give me a good result. i need to download images from a nikon d5000. i added it in kde config under camera with sucess und i tried it from exchangemedia menü with dolphin and gwenview
<MySystem> und = and sry
<soee_> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> soee_, or check /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins for flashplyer.so or the alternate
<soee_> BluesKaj: but we ar enot talking about playing videos :)
<BluesKaj> I have a site where flash isn.t working either
<soee> BluesKaj: its not about flash
<BluesKaj> soee, oh then ?
<soee> BluesKaj: about window menubar and GTK apps
<soee> look at the video i posted
<soee> it shows hov it behaves for me
<soee> *how
<soee> if i click on menu item it doenst open submenu
<soee> just after second click
<BluesKaj> oh sorry , didn't clue in
<MySystem> got the problem with the nikon d5000 solved i use digikam now to download pictures
<Balzy> lotuspsychje : hello! I've just installed ati proprietary drivers on kubuntu 13.10, everything went good but after reboot I get a blank screen. For instance, it's not completely black, things appear in the "background" but there is no backlight (it's a notebook)
<Balzy> sorry, wasn't meant for anyone in particular
<Balzy> can anyone help me with this problem?
<vsven> Hallo
<Avihay> that cursed nepomuk indexer is still runing on my system even though I disabled it in system settings
<kaddiii> hi, my kubuntu on longer boots. I updated todaz and now it can no longer find the display or start lightdm. I'm using kubuntu 13.10, anybody that would know how to fix this?
<kaddiii> (talking from the dualboot windows from the same machine atm)
<BluesKaj> kaddiii, have you tried starting lightdm from the virtual terminal/TTY ?
<BluesKaj> kaddiii, sudo service lightdm start
<kaddiii> BluesKaj, yes. It says it canät find the display
<kaddiii> sorry having problem with the keyboard layout  :p
<BluesKaj> install lightdm
<BluesKaj> ?
<kaddiii> and i constantly get errors from usb 2-7 that the config file can get loaded
<kaddiii> lightdm is installed
<bertrand_> salut
<kaddiii> gimme a second and I'll reboot and check again BluesKaj
<bertrand_> des francais ?
<kaddi> BluesKaj, it just says "job failed to start" when I tried to launch lightdm. apt-cache policy shows that ligthdm version 1.8.4 is installed
<BluesKaj> maybe the conf files is mucked up , try to purge it then reinstall, kaddi
<kaddi> sudo apt-get purge lightdm & then reinstall?
<kaddi> i also get the error usb 2-7 configuration error -71 and one saying config index 0 start -71. (sorry from memory so not very accurate and i don't know if they're connected at all)
<kaddi> can I just move the config file away first and try if that helps? If so where is it?
<BluesKaj> purging is supposed to remove any relevant conf files , kaddi , not always but it's worth a try
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<kaddi> k... i'll try that in a while.. need to find a way to get online from tty
<kaddi> or i guess i could download it from windows and then use dpkg to install it on my linux, right
<kaddi> meh, gotta run.. but thanks for the suggestion I'll try and be back in a while
<BluesKaj> you should still be online at the tty , kaddi
<kaddi> BluesKaj, i'm not, but I can check again
<kaddi> BluesKaj: you still around?
<kaddi> i've logged in from a different pc now
<kaddi> how do I get wifi to work in tty?
<BluesKaj> which wifi chip kaddi?
<kaddi> intel corporation wireless 7260 (rev 06b)
<BluesKaj> kaddi, sudo lshw -C  network
<kaddi> in the mean time i purged lightdm, then reinstallled it with a package i transfered via USB and that didnt help
<kaddi> wireless 7260
<kaddi> logical name wlan0
<kaddi> do you need all of it typed out?
<BluesKaj> no , is that the product line ?
<kaddi> product is wireless 7260
<BluesKaj> just the product:
<kaddi> product: wireless 7260
<BluesKaj> hmm, not familiar with that one
<kaddi> i wonder if the problemm is that it is a touch screen
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj: i think that's what i have in my system, that suggests a Centrino-N wifi card...
<TheLordOfTime> nah, it's different, but that's an Intel Wireless N card, BluesKaj
<TheLordOfTime> should be using iwlagn or w/e the intel wifi drivers are that ship with Kubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> (about their wifi card)
<kaddi> is there a way to turn of error messages?  cause Im getting the error message usb 2-7 cant read configuration error -71 and usb2-7 unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start -71 every second which makes it very hard to type anything
<kaddi> ##
<kaddi> driver is iwlwifi if Im reading it correctly?
<BluesKaj> yes kaddi it's listed here at the bottom http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi
<BluesKaj> second from the bottom
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> do I need to launch a command line version of nm in some way?
<kaddi> theres no way to undo the last update right? since its the one that broke things
<kaddi> is there a way to use the previous kde version?
<kaddi> ok. dmesg -n1 turns of the constant error messages
<kaddi> i would still need some help or suggestions on how to get my screen back to working
<kaddi> Ok, the lightdm log says: debug: starting. debug creating greeter session, debug failed to find session configuration and then debug failed to create greater session
<kaddi> could someone please give me the content of their /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf so that i can compare if thats what is a problem
<kaddi> neither lightdm-gtk-greeter and lightdm-kde-greeter are installed... Would I need one of the two to be able to launch gui?
<qdata> I have lightdm, lightdm-gobject-1-0, liblightdm-qt-3-0. and lightdm-kde-greeter installed on my machine
<kaddi> qdata: thanks gonna try to install kde-greeter then
<qdata> if you're missing the lightdm-kde-greeter I bet you need
<qdata> it has some other .conf files of its own in addition to lightdm.conf  under /etc/lightdm
<kaddi> sorry laptop froye
<kaddi> so i tried installing lightdm-kde-greeter and it said that it couldn't be installed because there was no kde-runtime
<kaddi> so now im wondering what happened
<kaddi> because iirc that is quite an essential part of kde, no?
<BluesKaj> kaddi, yes it is
<BluesKaj> kaddi, install kde-runtime
<kaddi> BluesKaj: yeah i need to get online first... kinda wonder what happened in that update :/ Really didnät need this just before xmas
<kaddi> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/saucy/universe/proposed/kde-runtime so kde-runtime was apparently deleted today?
<kaddi> what does that mean for me?
<BluesKaj> kaddi, why do have the proposed repos , that's not a good idea for stable OSs
<BluesKaj> you
<kaddi> BluesKaj: i donät iäm trying to find the libraries to fix what the update broke
<kaddi> im quite desperate here
<kaddi> i have no kde-runtime at the moment
<kaddi> at all installed
<kaddi> thanks to updating
<kaddi> im guessing that i need it to be able to get my gui to start
<kaddi> so im trying to get the dependencies together to be able to install kde-runtime
<BluesKaj> kaddi, do you have a / and /home partitions ?
<kaddi> no
<kaddi> i only have 40gb in total
<BluesKaj> kaddi, if you keep it clean , a / partition can be very advantageous , then you can reinstall to / without losing many settings , a / can be run easily at 7G or even less , mine is under 5 atm
<kaddi> yeah i didnt expect it to break within 2months of installing
<kaddi> i get my wifi displayed on sudo iwlist wlan0s
<kaddi>  but dont get it to connect
<kaddi> BluesKaj: looks like a depednecy issue. finally got online.. it wants to install kdelib5s-plugins which depends on kdelibs5-data version 11.3, but the one that is supposed to be installed is 11.2
<BluesKaj> kaddi, you should update and upgrade first
<kaddi> well thatäs what i did and got me into the mess
<BluesKaj> there will be a fix in the repos by now if there was a problem with the previous upgrade
<kaddi> done
<BluesKaj> so you have any ppas in your sources?
<kaddi> no
<kaddi> installing lightdm-kde-greeter fixed it
<BluesKaj> ok , did you actually upgrade or just update?
<kaddi> upgrad and update
<kaddi> i have a backgroud now but no apps, no taskbar and alt`+f2 doesnt do anything
<BluesKaj> ok try installing kde-runtime now
<kaddi> kde-runtime is installed now (just did a sudo apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and a apt-get install kde-runtime again)
<kaddi> it was a dependency for lightdm-kde-greeter
<BluesKaj> now that you have it installed , update and upgrade , then dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> then run autoremove and autoclean
<kaddi> autoremove would remove the few programs that are not zet removed
<kaddi> i think it removed kde completely
<kaddi> (eg plasma-desktop was missing)
<BluesKaj> no it won't
<kaddi> and didnt get reinstalled with update upgrade
<BluesKaj> it removes old packages that no longer required
<BluesKaj> kaddi, I uswe it
<BluesKaj> daily
<kaddi> yes me too
<kaddi> but not after the upgrade just removed some core elements of kde and it considers all of kde no longer needed because, eg, kde-runtime is missing
<BluesKaj> to keep the root dir to a minimum
<kaddi> ok, i removed all those packages. now i can no longer log in with the gui, it automatically redirects me to the login page
<BluesKaj> weird , then reinstall kde-runtime
<kaddi> it was logging me in before
<kaddi> i did, but, for example, that didnt trigger installation of plasma-desktop which was also missing
<kaddi> is there a desktop wrapper that would allow me to install all packages neede for kde to run at once?
<kaddi> kde wrapper, not desktop wrapper
<BluesKaj> makes no sense that you would lose core apps from an upgrade
<kaddi> i know... otherwise I wouldnät have done the upgrade to begin with
<qdata> my main drive is an SSD, and my second drive is a sata-3 750GB mechanical with two partitions - one 100GB for Clonezilla backups and the rest for general purpose storage use
<qdata> before every upgrade I boot from parted-magic and clonezilla backup image, for, just-in-case thingy
<BluesKaj> guess you'll have to reinstall from the tty again, but there is something seriously wrong with the install if it removes required core packages on upgrades, kaddi
<qdata> if something goes horribly wrong I can always revert to the previous good image
<kaddi> BluesKaj: its a fairly bare kubuntu install from 2 months ago - i havent even gotten around to changing the background pic
<BluesKaj> kaddi, I would seriously consider a clean install at this stage
<kaddi> BluesKaj: if i wasnt at my parents over christmas and would be gone from home until the end of january that would be an option
<BluesKaj> anyway , I have to go ...hope you solve your issue
<kaddi> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop reinstalled everything from ark to muon-updater
<balsaq> hi
<kaddi> qqqqqqq
<kaddi> q
<balsaq> what is q?
<kaddi> sorrz
<kaddi> running with 2 laptops atm to get my machine working again
<kaddi> anybody has a tip on what is going wrong if I can successfully launch my session from tty with startx, but not login through lightdm?
<qdata> kaddi: when I do initctl list and look throug it I have a systemd-logind start/running, process 778  and a  lightdm start/running, process 1045  showing
<qdata> if you have neither of these maybe you need to turn them on - and I don't know a whole lot about upstart and/or initctl
<qdata> but my guess is some service isn't starting in the init/boot process
<kaddi> qdata: i think it might be after that. lightdm is running now. However whatever lightdm is supposed to invoke after successful login is missing
<kaddi> unfortunatelz i donät know what that is
<kaddi> ok, it seems the problem was that lightdm moved from profiles in /usr/share/xsessions to /usr/share/lightdm/sessions.. i created the corresponding folders and moved the kde-plasma.conf from xsessions to lightdm/sessions and now the login works
<sandycorzeta> people
<sandycorzeta> anybody out there
<valorie> sandycorzeta: do you have a question
<valorie> of course, lots of us are here
#kubuntu 2013-12-22
<ovidiu-florin> anyone here?
<dougl> yes
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying to create a unformated partition
<ovidiu-florin> and I can't
<ovidiu-florin> wait, I think I got it
<ovidiu-florin> rebooting :D
<Walzmyn> I updated from 12.04 to 13.10 (a mistake) and now my system keeps locking up when I reboot. Anybody else seeing such?
<soee> locking up ?
<Walzmyn> at grub, I get a warning that some file is not found, press any key to continue. Then it will lock up before I see the login
<Walzmyn> After restart I get to the login, but it locks up before I can do anything
<Walzmyn> 3rd time I can type my password but it locks up instead of going forward. This will repeat 4 or 5 times before it actually logs in
<Walzmyn> has done this every time I've had to reboot since the upgrade, maybe 20 times.
<ek> Anyone here experiencing strange speed fluctuations with the latest 13.10 release?
<ek> After some recent updates, I can only upload 10-20MB/s on my gig-e network. Download seems fine (110-125MB/s).
<ek> Perodically, however, it will hit full speed on upload.
<mysteriousdarren> I was and upgraded to the 14 and it stopped
<ek> Really?
<ek> Did you happen to figure out what the issue is/was?
<ek> mysteriousdarren: Perhaps I'll give that a try. Thanks for the info. Otherwise, maybe rolling back might fix it as well.
<ek> I just find it odd that it happened with updates and not with the initial release.
<ek> Perhaps my Google-Fu is lacking a bit. I'll keep looking around.
<Guest84262> using kubuntu 13.10 , whenever i hit trash icon or trash in the menu it takes me to home folder , how to fix this
<Guest84262> can someone give a remedy pls thanks
<ip_> using kubuntu 13.10 , whenever i hit trash icon or trash in the menu it takes me to home folder , how to fix this
<Guest74154> hi need help with trashcan shortcut hit leading to home folder instead of trash folder
<Guest74154> do i need to remap the icon route , how to do that
<ip_> hi need help with trashcan shortcut hit leading to home folder instead of trash folder
<ip_> hi need help with trashcan shortcut hit leading to home folder instead of trash folder
<ip_> hi admin pls help
<ip_> using dolphin , kubuntu 13.10
<qdata> this is trashcan in Dolphin and not a plasma widget?
<qdata> right-click on the icon and select Edit 'Trash'
<qdata> the label should sayTrash and the Location should say trash:/
<ip_> in the dolphin its fine , it leads to trash:/ , but the plasma widget or trash in the menu leads to home
<ip__> @
<qdata> OK - I didn't have a trash in my menu so I put one there, and I see what you mean - mine does that too
<qdata> never had a trashcan in my menu before, don't need it when there's one in Places
<ip__> i put a shortcut on a new panel and it leads to home , why , where can a change the path of the hit on the icon
<ip_> @
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ip> any help is welcome
<Guest35435> i put a shortcut on a new panel and it leads to home , why , where can a change the path of the hit on the icon
<Guest35435> hi admin could u pls help
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kdepepo> How can I reach the Kubuntu QA team?
<Guest35435> i put a shortcut on a new panel and it leads to home , why , where can a change the path of the hit on the icon
<Guest35435> need help with this pls
<Guest35435> trash icon
<marcellus> hi. when I used to use ubuntu, there was an applet for the performance of CPU where I could choose high performance or "on demand". does any one know if there is such applet for kubuntu?
<Kronkels> any one home
<frank67> BluesKaj: I solved the trouble I had with my old ati radeon board, are you interested to know how I did?
<frank67> BluesKaj: FYI
<BluesKaj> frank67, yes , clue me in
<frank67> BluesKaj: Hi :) it was relataed at a wrong OpenGL driver version support of kwin
<frank67> BluesKaj: kwin doesn't pick up the right OpenGL driver for my board
<BluesKaj> ahh, ok good to know , frank67
<frank67> BluesKaj: it used the 2.0 version but the OpenGL version that my board it 1.3
<frank67> BluesKaj: so I had to create a .kde/env directory in my home
<BluesKaj> ati graphics drivers are sort of all over the map
<frank67> BluesKaj: then create and made executable a file (I called exports.sh) that contain the kwin enviroment variable
<BluesKaj> really , so you found a tutorial or some good advice ?
<frank67> BluesKaj: yes I found it on ubuntu forum
 * BluesKaj nods
<frank67> BluesKaj: but on that forum told about enable OpenGL 2.0while I need to enable 1.0
<frank67> BluesKaj: the tip was to pass at that variable the "O1" string in order to get kwin started with OpenGL driver version 1.3
<BluesKaj> ok, so no OpenGL 3.1 options. frank67
<BluesKaj> with raster
<frank67> BluesKaj: not for my old board :( the script is #! /bin/sh
<frank67> export KWIN_COMPOSE=O1
<frank67> BluesKaj: that enable 3D effect
<BluesKaj> ok , sounds like you have it figured out , frank67 ... good job!
<frank67> BluesKaj: I tried with "O2" but didn't work on my hardware these it's good for old ati radeon that lack recent OpenGL driver version support
<frank67> BluesKaj: that's all! :)
<BluesKaj> frank67, is this on 13.10 ?
<frank67> BluesKaj: yes it is
<frank67> BluesKaj: I don't know why kwin needs this setup but without it doesn't work
<frank67> BluesKaj: 3D effect doesn't work
<frank67> BluesKaj: I had to go
<frank67> BluesKaj: merry xMas see you soon :) bye
<BluesKaj> frank67, Merry Christmas to you too!
<slawko> hi all
<slawko> i have a problem with calendar in KDE, and I'm looking for solution
<slawko> I've got a problem with calendar in Kontact - how to sync it with the calendar in system tray? (that shown after clicking a clock)
<slawko> it doesn't do it by default
<slawko> at least in my case
<slawko> I want my events, saved in calendars in Kontact to be showned i this calendar
<c_smith_> is it possible to change the User Agent string in Konqueror?
<c_smith_> if so, how would I go about doing that?
<BluesKaj> c_smith_,http://www.useragentstring.com/pages/Konqueror/
<c_smith_> BluesKaj, I've already given up and installed Firefox.
<c_smith_> Rekonq  has been a toughie for me, buggy at best.
<c_smith_> now Konqueror is a solid piece of software, why it was dropped I don't know.
<BluesKaj> c_smith_, ok , konqueror isn't well supported anyway
<BluesKaj> unfortunately yes
<c_smith_> only thing I needed the user agent switched for  is Pipelight.
<BluesKaj> not familiar with p
<BluesKaj> Pipelight
<c_smith_> BluesKaj, it's a plugin loader for various Windows plugins such as Silverlight, Flash and Unity3D
<BluesKaj> c_smith_, Silverlight ? hmm didn't think there were any apps that would run it in linux
<c_smith_> BluesKaj, it basically loads it in Wine and uses the plugin loader to pipe it to the native Linux browsers such as Opera, Firefox, or Chrome.
<c_smith_> less overhead than  using the older Netflix-desktop which would load Firefox in Wine.
<BluesKaj> ok
<c_smith_> another reminder why I don't use Rekonq: frequent lockups. >.<
<BluesKaj> don't use netflix , tried it a couple times in windows , but the selection wasn't my cuppa tea
<BluesKaj> rekonq is hopeless
<c_smith_> BluesKaj, amen to that.
<c_smith_> and I use Netflix mainly for watching Scifi movies when I'm bored. lol
<c_smith_> any other time I'm either working on bugs, my own projects, or playing games.
<BluesKaj> well, netflix might be better now , but when it became available in Canada they didn't have the rights to show a lot of movies here yet.
<mapyth> ./join #amarok
<c_smith> hey, does anyone here know how (if possible) I can set up my @ubuntu.com alias in Kontact?
<bjrohan> in 13.10 what is the gui for scheduling cron jobs
<bjrohan> I thought it was in System Settings Task Scheduler?
<Mmike> Hello. Anyone having issues with Kubuntu 13.10 while trying to transfer files wia mtp using dolphin from samsung galaxy s3 mini ?
<user___> hello
<user___> everyone
#kubuntu 2014-12-15
<Yassin-H> hi any one here
<Yassin-H> :D
<valorie> of course, but this is a help channel
<valorie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yassin-H> yes i know :)
<Yassin-H> i need shell script that select file to display a given directory parameter files belonging to the "root", which have been changed yesterday, and whose size is greater than 10M byte.
<Yassin-H> and thnx :)
<valorie> ah, sounds like maybe you need ##linux or something
<Yassin-H> ok thnx
<macstar> guys a question... i have uploaded a .deb package on kde-apps.org any possibility to have it included in that installation window which opens when i chose "install services" in dolphin?
<AshishLa> I've just installed Kubuntu 13.04 (32 bit) and ive full internet connection but its showing "Unable to find package git" when typing sudo apt-get install git . PLease help . its urgent :)
<krytarik> !13.04 | AshishLa
<ubottu> AshishLa: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<AshishLa> krytarik thanks a million :)
<kdetryout> hi guys. im looking for a distro i dont want to think about once i install it. kde seems really feature full, but cant decide between kubuntu and opensuse. what would be the kubuntu pros versus opensuse? plus, is kubuntu a stable project to be here for years to come?
<kdetryout> plus one more question. hows muon software center working> is it stable?
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<Taggnostr2> hello
<Taggnostr2> a while ago I added the spanish dictionary for the spell checking, and even though I removed it I still see it available as an option.  I went in system settings -> locale and I can't find anything about spanish, where else can I look for it?
<Taggnostr2> also is there a way to keep only Spanish (Spain) and English (United States) without having all the other variations?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<JunkHunk> I am new to kubuntu...my keyboard works partially for it has a lot of extra buttons which dont work with kubuntu such us favorites e-mail home calculator and zooming it is a logitech Y-BN52 wich does not appear in system settings I ve tried internet logitech keyboard and logitech elite keyboard so far... any advice to get it working?
<JunkHunk> I cant find much in the internet
<JunkHunk> do I need to reboot each time I choose a different confg at system settings??
<JunkHunk> I am going to try the internet navigator keyboard rebooting...see you soon
<RetroSpock> Is anybody else experiencing high memory usage with Plasma5?
<RetroSpock> Wouldn't expect it to consume this much...
<lordievader> RetroSpock: Define high memory usage.
<bla_> chanels
<bla_> how do i get on freenode
<bla_> I am looking for caht on rasbery pi
<yofel> well, you are on freenode, and you'll likely want to join #raspberrypi
<bla_> ok. thank you..
<bla_> it syss that i need to be identifed with the server ....sorry...what does that mean
<rberg_> also edge server is what I am suppose to call it now?
<rberg_> nm wrong channel
<bla_> um, ok...how do I get "identified"??
<yofel> !nickserv
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<yofel> bla_: see ^
<bla_> cool...ill ook at the link thank u
<bla_> look
#kubuntu 2014-12-16
<Herma-mora> hey all
<jwrjr> hi
<jsc> 我是一个初学者，谁能给我指点一下呢？感觉自己无从下手啊
<tekkbuzz> jsc: 無從下手呢？
<tekkbuzz> jsc: u能說英語？
<tekkbuzz> 你能說英語？
<jsc> 能看懂
<jsc> 但是不会说
<jsc> >tekkbuzz 我该从什么地方入手呢
<tekkbuzz> 抱歉，希望我能幫忙。你的翻譯與谷歌有可能排在錯誤的我。
<tekkbuzz> 對不起，我不明白，也許別人可以幫你。
<jsc> 你不是中国人么
<tekkbuzz> 不，來自美國，使用谷歌翻譯。
<jsc> 你可以直接说英文的，我还是能看懂的，只是个别单词需要查一下
<tekkbuzz> jsc: what are you trying to do?
<tekkbuzz> what words do you need to check?
<jsc> I want to learn HTML
<tekkbuzz> ahh, HTML you got the wrong channel to ask!
<jsc> My IRC just have this channel.
<tekkbuzz> maybe try on #web or #html5
<jsc> thank you
<tekkbuzz> your welcome, Good Luck !
<josuedhg> somebody knows how to install liblxqt in kubuntu?
<soee> good morning
<dogsrule> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<h4ml3t> morning
<lordievader> Hey h4ml3t, how are you?
<h4ml3t> nice, u?
<lordievader> h4ml3t: Doing good, got coffee :)
<h4ml3t> do you know is there is an equivalent keyboard shortcut for the "Ctrl + Alt + Shift + Up/Down/L/R" of Ubuntu?
<lordievader> h4ml3t: What do those things do in Ubuntu?
<h4ml3t> coffee always helps, you are European then
<h4ml3t> moves the current window in another desktop
<lordievader> h4ml3t: Ah, yes. But there is no default keyboard shortcut for it. You have to set them yourself.
<h4ml3t> (Y) lordievader :D
<h4ml3t> it looks the butt, but is the OK emoticon shortcut XD
<lordievader> h4ml3t: Err, sure I'll take it to mean something positive ;)
<rom1504> wow is this a chinese speaking channel now :D ?
<lordievader> rom1504: From where do you get that idea?
<rom1504> lordievader: from the discussion between jsc and tekkbuzz around 7 ams
<rom1504> am
<rom1504> look up
<rom1504> well if you have the log
<lordievader> Whoo, fancy ;)
<floown> hello
<floown> Can Kate have an automatic indent pour html ?
<Avihay_work> floown:  yes, try Tools->Indentation->XML
<floown> Avihay_work: thx, I have found "align", it indent all the text
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<coppy> For some reason. I can't remember how to stop screen from locking on my laptop, after I lift the lid back up, and come out of hibernation. Can someone point me in the right direction? BTW, I already tried "Display and Monitor" in settings. I am running 14.04 64 bit
<tlotr> Hi, does anyone know a way through which I can save the print screen file directly on the hard drive after I press the print screen button
<tlotr> I don't want any popup or anything it should just save the jpg or png file on the hard drive
<tlotr> currently when i press print screen it opens up ksnapshot something
<tlotr> Instead of that I just want it to save the file directly onto the hard drive
<tlotr> and alt + print screen should capture the active window and save the image file directly on the hard drive
<tlotr> Does anyone know how to do this in Kubuntu 12.04
<Gargoyle1976> I have a quick technical question:  I want to re-install kubuntu in 64-bit arch.  I have '/' and '/home' on separate partitions.  Can I reformat and install 64-bit on '/' without re-formatting '/home'?
<Riddell> Gargoyle1976: yep
<Riddell> Gargoyle1976: just choose manual partitioning in the installer
<Gargoyle1976> Riddell:  Great!  thanks!
<alex____> Hi!
<Encryped> Hi does someone know how to debug plasmashell (Plasma 5) ? It doesnt continue starting after a pc freeze because of a full HDD. i've cleaned the drive and kwin_x11 is working and using tty i can start graphical applications.Yet somehow plasmashell is stuck and shell doesnt come up.
<soee> Encryped: does not load ?
<soee> did you ries to run it manually ?
<Encryped> it shows that it is runing using ps aux
<soee> Encryped: aybe try to ask on #plasma
<Encryped> manually it stays on kscreen Loading XrandR backend
<Encryped> but il switch to #plasma ty for the info
<pedahzur> On my laptop (KDE 4.14.2) I have an external monitor configured to be the "left" monitor. When I plug it in, all my windows get moved to the left screen, even though my laptop display is primary (because, I assume, KDE keeps the X/Y coordinates of the windows).  Then, when I move all my windows back to my laptop screen, then unplug my monitor, the windows are often too far to the right to be seen.  How can I configure KDE's display
<pedahzur> manager to keep windows on the screen where they were when I plug/unplug an external display?
<soee> pedahzur: i have not such problem, thoough i configure some apps to show only on selected display
<pedahzur> soee: yeah, not sure what causes it. What is your KDE version?
<soee> pedahzur: im on Plasma 5.1.2
<soee> but i had not problems with it on plasma 4
<genii> I'm also having a similar issue. Konsole always opens on my secondary display even if I move it to my primary display and save the session.
<pedahzur> genii: Not quite what I'm having...all my windows move over when I plug in the new monitor. :)
<pedahzur> genii: And then move too far to the right when I unplug. :)
<JunkHunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9544231/
<JunkHunk> would anybody help me with this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9544231/
<yofel> JunkHunk: do you have libqt4-qt3support installed?
<JunkHunk> yes
<JunkHunk> I did that command in the thread to refresh libraries...and it is listed
<JunkHunk> that is why I think it might be the same issue
<yofel> hm, yeah, the vlab download on that page is 32bit
<yofel> JunkHunk: try: sudo apt install libqt4-qt3support:i386
<JunkHunk> okay
<JunkHunk> tadaaa! it works
<yofel> :)
<JunkHunk> thank you very much pal
<JunkHunk> kubuntu rocks
<cricricri> #ubuntu-it
#kubuntu 2014-12-17
<teisei> Hello everyone
<teisei> I got a question regarding keyboard input ... why is it that when the system is under heavy load (particularly disk I/O wise) and I try to write normally, the characters appear to the input box in wrong order
<teisei> For instance if I try to write "teisei" it may end up like "tesiei"
<teisei> It's not just Kubuntu though so I've been wondering if anyone else has experienced the same
<teisei> Anyone got an idea what this is related to? Why do the key presses register in wrong order?
<valorie> !info texlive
<ubottu> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2014.20140717-01ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 13 kB, installed size 92 kB
<fayaz> hi, i'm trying to map some special keys on my keyboard. showkey shows those as 432, 418, 419, etc. but xev or showkey -s doesn't catch them. how do i map them from the showkey codes?
<soee> good morning
<BGL> i haven't ran kde in years and last time i did i wasn't happy with its performance, but i just installed 14.04 and also got steam running for the first time and played a half life mod so i'm pretty happy
<BGL> the default vnc client isn't garbage either i'm shocked
<BGL> krdc
<valorie> good to hear, BGL
<BGL> yeah the things i care about in my limited experience are all positives so far
<BGL> i've been using xubuntu lately but i might be using kubuntu a bit more
<valorie> cool
<valorie> imo this isn't religion, it is finding tools you enjoy using
<BGL> yeah
<soee> BGL: and Counter Strike: GO works smooth on steam to :)
<soee> and with latest beta drivers 346 from nvidia there is a noticable performance boost
<BGL> i'm running a low end nvs nvidia card on a 2.1 core2duo and fps was decent enough at some resolution just above 1024
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Daskreech> morning
<lordievader> Hey Daskreech, how are you doing?
<Daskreech> lordievader: Well as cn be expected
<Daskreech> lordievader: how areyou?
<lordievader> Daskreech: Bit unsure, got a coffee in front of me, so that's good.
<Daskreech> But not in you?
<lordievader> Not yet...
<Domovoi> Wow so I just tried the Kde 5 next :)  .. something weird was happening with my icons they were huge , it wasnt detecting my 1920x1080 on 2 screens correctly ,  the icons were big , then i set to another resolution and back , and the icons were small again and everything looked normal
<Domovoi> still ,  looks amazing huh
<lordievader> Domovoi: \o/
<JunkHunk> I need to convert all tga images in a folder to png... if I use convert *.tga .png it does change images name to numbers without extension...how would I run the command so that it only changes extension?
<lordievader> JunkHunk: For loop with two actions, one convert and one rename?
<hateball> surely the convert binary has options for it as well?
 * hateball installs to check
<hateball> meh
<JunkHunk> I want images to keep its name... I only need them to change format
<hateball> well a simple for loop would fix that
<lordievader> Doesn't convert have a way to specify the output file?
<hateball> lordievader: the man-page is.... well
<hateball> doesnt gwenview have support for batch stuff like this?
<hateball> !info phatch
<ubottu> phatch (source: phatch): simple to use Photo Batch Processor - GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1-3 (utopic), package size 219 kB, installed size 696 kB
<hateball> JunkHunk: ^
<JunkHunk> phatch?
<Draggin> Good afternoon! I'm back... :D I'm struggling way too much to add a printer to my machine... I don't remember it ever being this difficult before... I have an HP Laserjet 1160 attached to a Windows XP machine that's on the same network (and subnet, etc) as my main machine. I can see the machine on the network, but I've tried IPP, LPD, HTTP and simply cannot add that printer (yes - it is shared...) Any ideas?
<Draggin> Oh - sorry, also, I'm on Kubuntu 14.10 32-bit
<hateball> Draggin: if you're sharing from XP you'd need to use some SMB share function afaik
<hateball> Draggin: the printer adding gui has an option for that, windows printer over samba or some such
<Draggin> Okay... hateball - any idea what packages I might need to install? As I said, I can see the machine and the file shares on that machine
<hateball> Draggin: I don't think you need to install anything special
<hateball> Draggin: you may need to configure a username / password in the default samba settings tho
<Draggin> hateball: I have samba-libs, libswbclient0, libsmbclient installed
<hateball> just add the printer using the print gui thing
<Draggin> It doesn't give me the option...
<hateball> Draggin: So when you click "new printer" it doesnt list a long list of protocols, including samba?
<hateball> Draggin: do you have "other" ?
<Draggin> http://picpaste.com/print_gui-0B2hHbZj.png
<Draggin> That's what I see
<hateball> weird. granted I am on 14.04 tho
<hateball> Draggin: if you use manual and point to smb://server/share, does that work?
<Draggin> I also remember it being simpler on 14.04
<Draggin> Let me try that quickly...
<JunkHunk> hateball,  cool phatch did the trick
<Draggin> hateball: "Failed to configure printer: 'Bad device-uri scheme "smb".'"
<hateball> JunkHunk: :)
<Draggin> So perhaps I should install some or other additional Samba package...? hateball?
<hateball> Draggin: on 14.04, I seem to be using system-config-printer-kde which depends on python-smbc
<Draggin> Just not sure what
<hateball> I don't remember installing anything extra tho, but check those packages ^
<hateball> time flies and all that
<Draggin> Hmmm... not listed in my package list. I appear to have sytem-config-printer-udev installed
<hateball> !info system-config-printer-kde
<ubottu> Package system-config-printer-kde does not exist in utopic
<hateball> heh
<Draggin> :/
<hateball> perhaps there have been changes to printing in 14.10 then!
<hateball> all I have here at work is 14.04 so...
<Draggin> Here's the weird thing... I have that same printer installed on my Kubuntu 14.10 laptop (although I think I may have installed it prior to the upgrade to 14.10 from 14.04...)
<Draggin> I should perhaps just go and look at the packages installed there and see if any of them help. I'm starting to suspect I'm missing a Samba component
<hateball> might be
<Draggin> hateball: Thanks for the efforts though :)
<Draggin> I'll go check it out after lunch
<compyuser> #ubuntu-gr
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all
<IGCB> Hello
<IGCB> I just installed kubuntu onto my laptop and it wont boot. I've done all the usual things that usually gets it going (set disk mode to ahci etc) but bios wont find the os
<hateball> IGCB: didnt do anything weird like install bootloader to the thumbdrive you booted from or something like that?
<IGCB> No i installed the boot loader to my /boot partition
<samba1> I can't boot in to the latest kernel patch version (-43), it just hangs at the Kubuntu splash screen. I've booted into -40 instead. Can I simple apt-get remove linux-{headers,signed-image}-3.13.0-43 and then reinstall to see if that works, or should I install boot-repair?
<samba1> or purge, rather than remove, I suppose
<rberg_> is it possible to use a finger print reader to unlock kde screensaver?
<Aison> after some updates, the network manager of my trusty stopped working
<Aison> ifconfig -a in the console shows the devices
<Aison> iwconfig also lists wlan0 as wifi device
<Aison> but the connection manager shows nothing
<Aison> nm-tool says:  Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<rberg_> Aison: I have a similar issue with network manager after a suspend, I worked around it by having pm-utils kill NM in resume :(
<Aison> rberg_, ok :(
<Aison> now I have to restart network-manager by hand (service network-manager start)
<rberg_> you can try killing and and upstart should respawn it
<rberg_> I use 'pkill NetworkManager'
<haifajerusalaemn> hello
<haifajerusalaemn> where is here Russian offton channel?
<haifajerusalaemn> offtop
<BluesKaj_> !ru | haifajerusalaemn
<ubottu> haifajerusalaemn: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj_> ask about offtopic there
<freemann9> Есть тут кто ?
<Unit193> !ru | freemann9
<ubottu> freemann9: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<freemann9>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<samba1> I can't boot in to the latest kernel patch version (-43), it just hangs at the Kubuntu splash screen. I've booted into -40 instead. Can I simply apt-get purge linux-{headers,signed-image}-3.13.0-43 and then reinstall to see if that works, or should I install boot-repair?
<lordievader> samba1: Yes, you can ;)
<BluesKaj_> put boot repair on a disc or usb stick and try to reiinstall grub or even just update it
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: samba1: grub ain't broken...
<lordievader> Else he wouldn't be able to boot a previous kernel.
<samba1> Thank you, I will try. With hope
<Nanobox> #reactos-german
<Nem_> Hi, I got an error for software-updates after i updated Kubuntu from 14.04 to 14.01
<Nem_> everytime i try to install the "normal" updates, i got an error: "beim Anwenden ist ein Fehler aufgetreten"
<Nem_> in english: there is an error while doing the update
<Nem_> anyone here who can give me a hint?
<Griz64> Hey Gang. I just updated/upgraded a laptop to the current LTS and now I'm unable to get the wifi to connect (yes, it's seen and will scan) nor will any GUI start from gdm. At this moment i am unable to plug directly into the router so is there any way to get a connection?
<Griz64> "Failed to add/activate connection  (32) Insufficient privileges."
<Griz64> (the above lines cross-posted from #Ubuntu)
<cricricri> !list
<ubottu> cricricri: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<enric> yo
<enric> I want to install kubuntu, but I can not... In 14.10 i get a black screen and the monitor goes to sleep after boot the iso. GTX660, U2414H
<enric> in 14.04 it stays on a white screen forever
<enric> any idea?
<enric> Ubuntu and Ubuntu Gnome installs without any problem
<enric> but no way with kubuntu
<nodistian> yo i need a program where i can play podcast channels around the world
<nodistian> any idea
#kubuntu 2014-12-18
<merganser> how is everyone?
<MinimalLak> I'm having problems installine any version of wine on my kubuntu
<valorie> MinimalLak: how are you installing?
<valorie> and what is the problem
<valorie> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<MinimalLak> anytime I try it says it will remove the following packages (which it apparently can't remove because kubuntu needs them):   cryptsetup   cryptsetup-bin   friendly-recovery   pulseaudio-module-bluetooth   rtkit   ubuntu-minimal   unity-greeter-session-broadcast   upstart   ureadahead
<MinimalLak> it fails when this happens
<MinimalLak> I looked on the ubuntu forums for this, and they recomended purging my kubuntu of any wine packages, but it don't work
<MinimalLak> plus, from what little I saw, no solutions match with the problem I got
<MinimalLak> or so far, no one has reported the same problem I have
<MinimalLak> using vmware player (latest free version)
<MinimalLak> version 7.0.0 build-2305329
<MinimalLak> I am patient enough to wait for an answer, but my eyes are going bloodshot; all I can ask is this: if this is a problem that can't be solved using regular means, and instead through a future kubuntu update, that would be boss hoss
<MinimalLak> im signing out, eyes ar ehurting, must rest them, goodbye
<alumnos> HI
<alumnos> hola a todos
<alumnos> donde me he metido?
<MR_BLUE> ¿?¿?
<MR_BLUE> esto que es lo qu es?¿?¿?
<MR_BLUE> hay alguien¿?¿?
<MR_BLUE> hola¿?
<valorie> !es | MR_BLUE
<ubottu> MR_BLUE: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MR_BLUE> gracias :D :D
<valorie> :-)
<ken> o
<ken> o
<Guest63986> hello
<dmoyne> I am using a logitech k360 keyboard and I am with qwerty setting when logging after azerty as expected . How to fix this
<RetroSpock> ;'
<RetroSpock> test
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<tobiasBora> I have uploaded to Kubuntu 14.10 and I've an annoying problem with KNetworkManager
<tobiasBora> It doesn't auto connect to my Wifi Network, so I need to click on the connection every time I awake my computer.
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<alvin> tobiasBora: I assume you have ticked 'automatically connect to this network when it is available'?
<tobiasBora> alvin: Well I never close my client... (I run it on a server)
<tobiasBora> Sorry
<tobiasBora> Yes this box is always checked
<DP-UA> Hi Everyone!
<DP-UA> gg
<alvin> tobiasBora: I'm not following you. You're using Kubuntu as server. That is possible, but makes no difference. (and is not useable when the device goes to sleep as you say). If autoconnect does not work, it's a bug.
<lordievader> tobiasBora, alvin: I think there is a misunderstanding. If I understand correctly tobiasBora is talking about his irc client. Is this correct tobiasBora?
<tobiasBora> alvin: Sorry I though I was on another channel and I talked about something else, sorry. My current computer is a classic one.
<tobiasBora> lordievader: Instead when I sayed "I never close my client" I was talking about my IRC client because I though I was on a channel where I asked a question 2 days ago and somebody asked me if I were still on the channel.
<alvin> ok, but it was wifi, right? Not quassel. Quassel takes a little while to see whether you're back online.
<tobiasBora> But my real problem is about Wifi yes.
<tobiasBora> Then I'm going to do a bug report.
<alvin> Yes, I believe the autoconnect feature is supposed to work. It's not plasma5, is it? I noticed the tick box "enable Num Lock on login" is not honored there. Autoconnect might be similar.
<alvin> Let's keep it at "autoconnect should work as advertised"
<alvin> I believe it does here. 14.10 with a bunch of PPA's. My plasma5 machine has no wifi, so I can't test.
<tobiasBora> Well I didn't add any PPA, so I don't think I'm on plasma5. (maybe there is a way to check ?)
<alvin> Heh, good question. You can 'see' the difference. I do think you need the extras ppa for it though.
<BluesKaj_> tobiasBora, you'll know if you're on plas\ma 5, the whole desktop changes it's "look"
<tobiasBora> Ahhh noooo...
<alvin> It's a breeze
<BluesKaj_> heh
<tobiasBora> You mean that KDE will looks like Windows 8 ?
<tobiasBora> (And android)
<BluesKaj_> which wifi chip alvin?
<alvin> rofl, no. Not that.
<alvin> BluesKaj_: I wouldn't know. It's tobiasBora who has trouble with the autoconnect. (I have other trouble. Broadcom, grrr...)
<alvin> Breeze looks nice for some parts. I don't like Kmail with the Breeze theme, and in Quassel, channels and names are too far apart. It's not really fit for smaller screens.
<BluesKaj_> odd alvin I have the bcm 4313 working fine on the laptop with 15.04 and plsama 5
<alvin> BCM43228 Bah, bah, bah. Does not work in FreeBSD. Works fine in Kubuntu (closed source), but no promiscuous mode :-(
<lordievader> alvin: The open source broadcom driver supports promiscuous mode ;)
<alvin> lordievader: Yes, but it does not support that chip :-(
<lordievader> alvin: Heh, how fun :P
<alvin> I need this package for it to work: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl
<alvin> !info bcmwl
<ubottu> Package bcmwl does not exist in utopic
<alvin> !info bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1450 kB, installed size 6966 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<alvin> That one
<alvin> I tried replacing the card with an Intel one, but the BIOS does not accept it.
<lordievader> Jup, that driver doesn't support promiscious mode.
<alvin> Buy Lenovo they said. Good Linux support they said....
<alvin> It isn't what it used to be. Ever been to Fosdem? Usually you see a lot of IBM Thinkpads. Now it's becoming Apple, and I don't want to give money for a device with glued battery.
<Aison0> why is network-manager service not started at startup?
<Aison0> I have to call always sudo service network-manager start by hand
<BluesKaj_> Aison0, try adding network management to the panel as a widget
<alvin> I'd think disabling is harder. Should be enabled by default. I once tested systemd, and it was impossible to disable for more than a few seconds. systemd knew better and enabled it again every time.
<Aison0> BluesKaj_, i've got it in the panel!
<Aison0> but the widget is says, network-manager is not available. So I have to start it manually then it is recogniced
<Aison0> the strange thing is,that I also get the message "Wait for networking... " at startup
<Aison0> and then "Wait 60 more seconds.... " or something similiar
<Aison0> so startup takes forever
<BluesKaj_> Aison0, pls pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Aison0> http://pastebin.com/SHD7wPFV
<Aison0> eth1, eth2 and wlan0 are availble for the network manager
<BluesKaj_> Aison0, are you using a vpn or some tap connection ?
<BluesKaj_> Aison0, for a plain ethernet connection all you need in the interfaces file is this http://privatepaste.com/aef42b247c
<BluesKaj_> the tap connection /vpn is usually handled in the network manager, not the interfaces file, I think the other entries are causing a conflict
<ghutzriop> Hi, I have kubuntu 14-10 installed and I want to use openvpn as a client. when I use the networkmanager gui, no connection seems to be enabled at all. if I use #sudo openvpn client.ovpn, a connection works, but no dns server is adjusted. that means I have to manually edit resolv.conf. this is far too much work. how to get the networkmanager interface working?
<alvin> ghutzriop: When making a connection, check /var/log/syslog for the DNS servers you receive from the OpenVPN server. Also, check  them with nm-tool
<alvin> If I'm not mistaken here (OpenVPN works fine for me), Ubuntu uses dnsmasq in combination with network-manager, in order to resolve everything properly. resolv.conf should only contain one nameserver: your localhost.
<BluesKaj_> ghutzriop, open the network manager by right clicking on the icon in the pabel then choose nm settings and add then choose edit and add the username and password provided by your vpn server, usually the dns options don't need configuring
<alvin> Note that the OpenVPN server should provide those servers.
<ghutzriop> BluesKaj_: there is no password, but a certificate
<ghutzriop> BluesKaj_: and configuration was done by importing the .ovpn file
<alvin> syslog should show something like: NetworkManager[1183]: <info>   Internal DNS: 192.168.1.1 (with in this case 192.168.1.1as the remote DNS)
<BluesKaj_> ghutzriop, click on the wrench to open the vpn server list then edit and the username and password dialog fields will open
 * BluesKaj_ wonders which vpn server he was using that requires manual dns configuration
<ghutzriop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9561100/. the vpn seems juit to be ignored, because the ip of eth0 is used, when I use network mananger
<ghutzriop> BluesKaj_: it doesn't at any other pc. I have no idea what the problem is, but it is within ubuntu/ubuntu-configuration
<ghutzriop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9561141/
<ghutzriop> does this mean, that nm just ignores the vpn for routing and dns? (i.e. ignoring it for everything)<info> Policy set 'Kabelnetzwerkverbindung 1' (eth0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS
<BluesKaj_> ghutzriop, does your vpn provide a sh server install file for ubuntu ?
<ghutzriop> BluesKaj_: no, it provides a ovpn file, and as I wrote, it a) works everywhere else and b) works when using the command line and editing resolv.conf. it seems that dnsmasq is the issue, becaus it remembers the dns server of eth0 which is unavaiable outside of the campus network.
<BluesKaj_> ghutzriop, ok , open /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and comment the dns=dnsmasq line with a # in front. it was a known bug
<ghutzriop> BluesKaj_: didn't help. it is still ignored
<BluesKaj_> dunno for sure but I think a relogin is needed, ghutzriop
<MrDarkUser> hi, I have two computers that I installed by just clonezillaing (dding) a hard drive to two others..  It was an up to date kubuntu, with LVM...  Now it gets dropped to the initramfs and compains that the mapper isn't there... but if i can select the old line on grub, I can make it boot
<MrDarkUser> What gets me is that the computers worked just fine until an update
<BluesKaj_> so the newest kernel won't boot ?
<MrDarkUser> correct, the newer kernel won't boot BluesKaj_
<MrDarkUser> ALERT!  /dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root does not exist
<BluesKaj_> have you tried to update and upgrade with the older kernel, MrDarkUser ?
<MoonUnit`> yay solved my problem i had with 14.10, if i rotated my 2nd screen the 1st screen would corrupt, figured out turning off colortiling solved it.
<lordievader> MrDarkUser: Is lvm2 installed?
<lordievader> MrDarkUser: This sounds like an initrd without lvm support.
<MrDarkUser> lordievader: This sounds like the right path
<MrDarkUser> lordievader: I am comparing the /boot/System.maps between the kernel that works and the one that doesn't..
<MrDarkUser> The LVM was installed as the option from the install disk..
<MrDarkUser> However, the hard drives changed, so it might be something as simple as a unique identifier for the hard drive
<MrDarkUser> as the hard drive changed under the install
<lordievader> MrDarkUser: Do you get a busybox shell?
<MrDarkUser> I did
<lordievader> MrDarkUser: Did you see your volume group?
<BluesKaj_> MrDarkUser, dd may have copied the uuid to the new partition/drive and now can't be found
<MrDarkUser> lordievader:  sadly, I don't even know what that is
<lordievader> MrDarkUser: lvs -> vgscan
<MrDarkUser> BluesKaj_: This is roughtly what I was thinking.. but amazingly the origional  -32 kernel works,  but the -43 doesn't so I think the grub config maker thing doesn't check the id of the partition
<MrDarkUser> lordievader:  Found volume group "kubuntu-vg" using metadata type lvm2
<MrDarkUser> (I'm booted into this computer using the -32 kernel)
<MrDarkUser> http://superuser.com/questions/256061/lvm-and-cloning-hds     This is the best info I've found so far that seems topical
<lordievader> MrDarkUser: Perhaps updating the intird works?
<MrDarkUser> trying sudo dpkg-reconfigure initramfs-tools
<MrDarkUser> donno how to tell if it will work or not.
<MrDarkUser> rebooting, see ya'll in a minute
<catproof> lordievader: While at the grub prompt I compaired the entries, they are exactly the same except for the kernel version :o   the new initrd created by doing the dpkg-reconfigure didn't help
<catproof> I now have the other computer up so I can try stuff on it while staying online here
<MrDarkUser> lordievader: I am not catproof :(   more like catpowned
<lordievader> MrDarkUser: Mhh, does "lvm -> lvs" show the root fs?
<MrDarkUser> this is from the busybox shell?
<lordievader> Yes.
<MrDarkUser> trying...   ... ...  ... ... got the spash screen... ...  yes...  it shows root kubuntu-vg and swap_1 kubuntu vg
<lordievader> MrDarkUser: Mount and continue?
<MrDarkUser> kubuntu-vg is the 144.89g one and swap is the 3.84g  one...
<MrDarkUser> lordievader: could use specific commands here, but am googling in the mean time
<MrDarkUser> (i'm pretty sure I had no business doing LVM)
<MrDarkUser> but now I get to learn it :o
<MrDarkUser> head not found :)  less not found
<lordievader> MrDarkUser: ?
<MrDarkUser> I'm poking arround the initramfs... and found an lvm.conf
<MrDarkUser> it's long
<lordievader> MrDarkUser: Most of the times that needs no modifications...
<lordievader> Could you describe the problem again in full?
<MrDarkUser> Just trying to read it while in busybox...
<MrDarkUser> lordievader: I installed kubuntu on a hard drive, then when it was all working I cloned the disk and put it on two other computers, They booted fine and I thought that was the end of it...  after an update cycle, the computers won't boot.  They go to a busybox shell and complain about /dev/mapper not being there and no kubuntu--vg
<MrDarkUser> but I can select the old kernel from grub, and the computers to boot
<lordievader> Hmm, and that was with a kernel update?
 * lordievader starting to think that that kernel update is borked.
<MrDarkUser> lordievader: Me thinks so.. from -32 to -40 and -43
<MrDarkUser> I would have thought this would have worked.. especially if i were cloning the drive for archive purposes
<MrDarkUser> but I just did it to have identically configured machines to deploy
<lordievader> You mentioned the clones worked before?
<MrDarkUser> yes they did
<MrDarkUser> they came right up, no complaints
<lordievader> So the problem does not lie in the cloning.
<BluesKaj_> hmm, perhaps remove the new kernel, then upgrade or dist-upgrade in the old kernel to draw down the new one
<MrDarkUser> well, considering that the UUID of the volume changed,  I don't know how I would expect ubuntu to know that happened
<MrDarkUser> well I can guess,  it could just grab the id from the disk where it matters that it's from the disk, and grab it from the partition table where that matters...
<MrDarkUser> I'm looking in /etc/lvm/backup  and I see the id = "Z8JMxF- yadayada
<MrDarkUser> BluesKaj_: I'd rather do a complete reinstall because I need these computers to be bulletproof
<MrDarkUser> but I don't really have the time...  the default settings of KDE are near unusable so I have to change all kinds of settings and now it's a matter of pride :o
<MrDarkUser> wow..  busybox doesn't have diff :(
<MrDarkUser> I think I'm going to try the pvchange --uuid /dev/sda
<BluesKaj_> MrDarkUser, dd usually only works with uuid properly if it transfers to the same drive on a different partition in my experience
<MrDarkUser> I used clonezilla, and I was ballsey enough to tell people that this should work because it's not like windows where it complains on every device change about reactivating...  :p  So I'm quite the fool
<MrDarkUser> there should be some way to fix this... the initramfs tools must take the HD signature from something other than the the filesystem
<BluesKaj_> MrDarkUser, sorry, thought you used dd for some reason
<MrDarkUser> BluesKaj_: Clonezilla basically did a dd... :(  I think I saw the command it ran
<BluesKaj_> ok
<MrDarkUser> I'm making new install media :(  To do the pvchange I can't have the device mounted
<MrDarkUser> any other places I should look for LVM hell?
<MrDarkUser> ha, I have succesfully made one of the computers not boot at all.. :(  vgimoprtclone nuked me
<MrDarkUser> (it renamed the volume  kubuntu-vg1 instead of kubuntu-vg and now even the old kernel doesn't boot
<MrDarkUser> however.. I was just able to make it boot :)  the initramfs scripts put kubuntu--vg-root in there instead of kubuntu.. wait that still didn't boot :(
<MrDarkUser> Well the uuid changing command didn't fix it, and I did find a way to rename the volume back to what it was
<MrDarkUser> https://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2014/06/msg00248.html
<MrDarkUser> This is the bug!  It is severe
<street> Graf_Westerholt, Cant find the death mask in the king chalice mod
<street> oops wrong channel
<ljetibo> https://paste.kde.org/pqcwauqjr I'm sorry if the question's a bit longer. But the issue is simple, I just don't know the /etc/interfaces commands to do it myself.
<MrDarkUser> lordievader: The debian bug provided a script that worked, This is a severe bug, and I'm surprised it isn't solved yet :o
<MrDarkUser> lordievader: it was initramfs-tools missing the loading of the lvm module... I was able to modprobe lvm from initramfs and run the vg something -av  then control-D and the computer booted...
<MrDarkUser> the script made it work by adding the same to the initramfs scripts
<Dave__> Hey, stupid question -- where is the tool for managing user accounts in Plasma 5?
<Dave__> never mind -- I've installed kuser :)
#kubuntu 2014-12-19
<tweak> hey all. i installed regular ubuntu then added KDE, loving it. question: nemo automatically starts every single time and pops up it's window, i checked in autostart applications. how can i disable this? also checked the program preferences
<soee> what is nemo ?
<tekkbuzz> Nemo is the official file manager for the Cinnamon desktop.
<heidy-ooc> oh there are people over here
<heidy-ooc> He everyone I am just learning :D
<KTweaker> Does anyone know an extremely good music organizer/player that is good for kubuntu and is very customizable? Rhythmbox is kinda lacking in he customization depatment...
<xCMx> KTweaker, amrock?
<xCMx> amarock*
<KTweaker> Ok i will try that one thanks. :-)
<xCMx> yw
<xCMx> its a native kde app
<xCMx> rythembox is a gnome app
<xCMx> rhythmbox*
<KTweaker> Oh wonderful thats what I was after
<xCMx> you should have it, its a default app in KDE
<xCMx> already installed
<KTweaker> Yeah its fuctional but ugly and limited lol
<xCMx> yea
<KTweaker> Rhythmbox that is
<xCMx> yep
<JackFrost> clementine, gmusicbrowser, tomahawk, etc, etc.
<knro_> Today is the first day I use KDE Activities, I always thought what is this useless thing I would never use it?? Now, it is essential to my work space! :-)
<freespirit-girl> Pardon me.. can someone tell me how to get my terminal to point back to my home directory ? As of now it states,  "whatever@whatever-System-Product-Name:~$" instead of whatever@whatever:~$"
<valorie> freespirit-girl: that is the name of your computer
<valorie> ~$ shows you that you are in $HOME
<valorie> `cd` gets you there instantly though
<freespirit-girl> but i still see my computer name listed in the Home directory that i orginally created when installing Ubuntu
<valorie> I'm not sure what you mean, freespirit-girl
<valorie> can you show me a screenshot or something?
<valorie> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<freespirit-girl> is it safe in here?
<valorie> is what safe?
<valorie> where?
<valorie> you can PM me the link if you like
<freespirit-girl> hold on.. just saw the link you had sent
<freespirit-girl> doing trying to upload now valorie .. can you give me one sec?
<valorie> take all the time you need
<valorie> there is no hurry
<freespirit-girl> i PM'ed you
<freespirit-girl> so i must have changed my computer name by accident?
<valorie> freespirit-girl: what probably happened is that during the install, when that was suggested, you didn't change it
<valorie> I used to change it, but now I usually go with what is suggested
<hateball> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<valorie> now it is valorie@valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$
<freespirit-girl> reading valorie
<freespirit-girl> let me try that
<lordievader> Good morning.
<odla> to install kubuntu from ubuntu, just to kubuntu-desktop?
<odla> err ... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lordievader> odla: That'll do the trick.
<odla> that's what i figured. thanks
<freespirit-girl> valoria is my hostname suppose to be write only?
<lordievader> freespirit-girl: What do you mean?
<valorie> write only?
<valorie> not sure what you mean
<valorie> also, irc has a nifty shortcut for nicks -- just type the first letter or two and hit tab
<hateball> !sudo | freespirit-girl
<ubottu> freespirit-girl: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hateball> freespirit-girl: You as a regular user cannot edit stuff in /etc
<hateball> so either "sudo nano /etc/hosts" or "kdesu kate /etc/hosts"
<lordievader> Ah, is he trying to edit his hostname or something?
<memphisto> Hello to all
<memphisto> I have problem moutning an luks encrypted partition.
<memphisto> root@mybook:~# cat /etc/crypttab
<memphisto> sda5_crypt UUID=4ae5e9fc-38d0-4641-ba6f-55ca07550d76 none luks,discard
<memphisto> drugi_disk /dev/sdb1 /root/crypt.pass luks,discard
<memphisto> i have my primary disk encrypted and i want to have another disk , also encrypted, automount during boot
<memphisto> keyfile is under /root folder
<memphisto> yes, under encrypted partition, but i guess when you start OS from GRUB it already decrypts /root
<memphisto> so it should work, but it doesn't
<memphisto> any ideas, suggestions
<memphisto> cryptsetup     2:1.6.1-1ubuntu1
<memphisto> kubutnu 14.04
<memphisto> 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP
<BluesKaj_> Hi all
<memphisto> hi
<Walex> memphisto: auto-decrypt and auto-mount are slightly different operations.
<memphisto> yes, automount with decryption i guess is the right way to say it
<memphisto> or,automatically mount encrypted partition.
<Walex> memphisto: memphisto the difficulty I see is that if the partition is encrypted, how can 'cryptsetup' get the UUID? Are you using GPT partitions? I am perplexed
<memphisto> there is /etc/crypttab with settings
<memphisto> sda5_crypt UUID=4ae5e9fc-38d0-4641-ba6f-55ca07550d76 none luks,discard
<memphisto> drugi_disk /dev/sdb1 /root/crypt.pass luks,discard
<Walex> memphisto: you listed it above...
<memphisto> so cryptesetup should know it from /etc/crypttab
<Walex> ahhhh you mean 'drugi_disk'
<memphisto> yes, its a name, like second_disk, just in serbian
<memphisto> i can paste some output in paste.bin just tell me what you need
<Walex> memphisto: away from keyboard for a bit...
<memphisto> back
<lovestosplooge> Where do I stop the screen going black in Plasma 5?
<lovestosplooge> Never mind - I had a brain fart and didn't check power settings :(
<ubuntu__> есть кто?
<lukas_> cz??
<dave_> For some reason, my duel monitors appear to get combined into one with Plasma 5.  If I load a full screen app, such as XMBC or a game, the screen breaks and if I switch to another session to kill it and switch back, I'm left with mirrored screens with no option to select two again -- what could be causing this?
<tekkbuzz> dave_: I had something like that happen to me....
<tekkbuzz> but not on Plasma5...
<dave_> tekkbuzz: did you solve it?
<tekkbuzz> yes
<tekkbuzz> what happened was in the display setup both monitors were stacked on top of each other.
<tekkbuzz> looked like one.
<tekkbuzz> just had to drag the top one to the side.
<tekkbuzz> hope this helps.
<dave_> mine are side by side :(
<tekkbuzz> darn, I don't know then. I think xorg.conf method is more stable.
<dave_> http://imgur.com/U4dL7d8
<tekkbuzz> yeah, mine tricked me by perfectly stacking them. But I don't know in your case.
<dave_> Thanks anyway :)
<sparker781> hey all.  is there a preference for an email app and i am not familiar with terminal but cant figure out how to install java
<jfmcarreira> heyy guys
<jfmcarreira> which is the login manager of kubuntu using plasma5?
<sparker781> can anyone assist with the kubuntu forum website?
<sparker781> ive also reset my password twice and havent received the email
<valorie> jfmcarreira: you can use lightdm or move to the future with sddm
<sparker781> Hello?
<sparker781> Anyone here?
<sparker781> LOL
<jfmcarreira> valorie: thanks. I am using sddm now
<valorie> sparker781: certainly, but I for instance am no one of the kubuntu forums people
<valorie> is there no email address on the forum?
#kubuntu 2014-12-20
<MobileRoey> hey all
<MobileRoey> <MobileRoey> hello all, I need help figuring out why KDE boots fine on a new ~/.kde, but when I use my existing ~/.kde, it takes ages to start up and I initially only see a black screen for half an hour
<bshah> !info qtdeclarative5-dev
<ubottu> qtdeclarative5-dev (source: qtdeclarative-opensource-src): Qt 5 declarative development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0-3ubuntu13 (utopic), package size 307 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<bshah> !info qtqml5-dev
<ubottu> Package qtqml5-dev does not exist in utopic
<bshah> !info qtmultimedia5-dev
<ubottu> qtmultimedia5-dev (source: qtmultimedia-opensource-src): APIs for multimedia functionality - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0-1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 40 kB, installed size 451 kB
<RainBowBrown> hello
<apparle> hi
<apparle> Did anything change about qdbus ? Now I'm getting an error "qdbus: could not exec '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus': No such file or directory"
<apparle> I'm on 14.04 LTS and I'm not sure why the system is looking for qdbus in qt5
<Domovoi> Hi ! , I want to duplicate my two monitors ,   seems to have the settings for it in nvidia-settings , but my system is reading from the kde display configration which does not have sync or duplicate displays , i can roughly drag them over the top of one another , if that is what i am suposed to do
<Domovoi> I just seem to remember a setting in there that said "sync displays"   i dont see it in kubuntu
<kubuntu_> hello. how is everybody doing? I am currently using the Plasma 5 Desktop in the brand new Kubuntu 15.04 Alpha 1 and it is working very well so far, so I plan to upgrade my current 14.10 installation when 15.04 is out. In fact I am liking it so much that I would like to help making it the best release possible. I know my way around with Linux, have tried several distros since 2011 but dont know any coding besides basic HTML. So I was
<kubuntu_> thinking if perhaps I could spare some of my free time helping with translations and documentation (or bug reporting if its not too hard for a newbie)? Thanks
<valorie> excellent, kubuntu_
<valorie> we always need help packaging, testing, translating and especially with documentation
<kubuntu_> sorry for my ignorance, but how do I start contributing?
<valorie> bad time of the day for packaging, since the devels aren't around
<valorie> since you have 15.04 running, it would be very cool if you looked over the documentation and update it as needed
<valorie> especially with new screenshots
<valorie> http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu I believe
<kubuntu_> thanks Ill look into that!
<valorie> so, I think what would be best is if you think a page needs changing
<valorie> copy the old one, and make a new one from that
<valorie> and then make a category: 14.04 LTS on the old one
<valorie> category:15.04 on the new one
<kubuntu_> nice, thank you very much
<valorie> so we won't lose our old pages, but you won't have to recreate except copy/paste
<valorie> try it out, and see how you get on
<valorie> also, join #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> welcome to the team
<kubuntu_> thanks, my pleasure!
<valorie> if there aren't many changes, we might be able to copy over the translations too
<valorie> I don't know much about that part
<valorie> basically I've ignored the docs for far too long; too busy with other stuff
<Freespirit-girl> Hi.. Last night I asked how to change my hostname.. I used the command given and then i spelled it wrong
<andy123> sudo hostname new_hostname ?
<valorie> console
<valorie> Freespirit-girl: use your up-arrow in your console
<valorie> wth
<valorie> strange connections today
<valorie> and then the left-arrow to fix your spelling
<valorie> and and down arrow save so much time
<Freespirit-girl> ok.. Valerie, i think i understand
<valorie> I rarely type a new command now, just arrow up to what I want/change
<Freespirit-girl> I normally try and use my arrows.. I found out last night i needed to restart my computer before the terminal changed.. however i got a Ubuntu error .. because i probably made the mistake you warned me about, valorie
<valorie> what error is that?
<Freespirit-girl> I cannot remember the dang error. i can restart my computer and I might get it again. will you be online?
<valorie> sure
<Freespirit-girl> be eight back
<Freespirit-girl> right
<valorie> if you select the text, you should still have it when the computer comes back on
<valorie> if klipper is set up correctly
<Freespirit-girl> do you mean for the channel or the error?
<valorie> the error
<valorie> if you have konversation set up to rejoin the channel automatically, you'll be right back
<Freespirit-girl> let me try.. give me a second
<FreeSpirit-Girl> I didn't get an error that time
<valorie> cool
<FreeSpirit-Girl> the name before my host name.. is that my root or just the name i gave my computer?
<valorie> it is your user name
<valorie> so that shows YOU logged into the computer
<valorie> valorie@valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$
<FreeSpirit-Girl> Can i change that?
<valorie> my user@hp computer:home of regular (not sudo) user
<valorie> sure, you can make a new user, and log into that
<valorie> I don't believe you can change the name of the user though
<valorie> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<valorie> pretty sure, not absolutely sure
<FreeSpirit-Girl> oh.. It's not that big of a deal.. i dual boot
<FreeSpirit-Girl> Do you mind if i PM you valorie?
<valorie> how about we use #kubuntu-offtopic?
<valorie> I really don't like PMs
<valorie> but thanks for asking
<FreeSpirit-Girl> OK, ILL GO THERE
<dave_> FreeSpirit-Girl: your hostname is stored in /etc/hostname -- you can sudo vi /etc/hostname to change it
<FreeSpirit-Girl> thanks dave .. i solved the issue,
<flipflop_> Hi. I just installed Kubuntu and sound doesn't work
<flipflop_> When I go to "Audio Hardware Setup" and select USB AUDIO Analogue Stereo Output, the test buttons work just fine. But apps don't play music.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> !sound | flipflop_
<ubottu> flipflop_: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MoonUnit`> flipflop_, in settings, multimedia do you have the right h/w set
<MoonUnit`> flipflop_, you could also try installing pavucontrol, give you a bit more control
<rydhwan> hello
<lordievader> o/
<rydhwan> in plasma 5 is there a weather tool
<valorie> not that I've found
<valorie> :(
<flipflop_> MoonUnit`: I have the right hardware and the test buttons work for it. But in "Device Preference" it only shows a device called "Default" and the test button for that doesn;t wor,
<rydhwan> how reduce big Ram in use 1450
<rydhwan> how reduce big Ram in use 1450 mb
<lordievader> rydhwan: Have you read http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<rydhwan> no
<rydhwan> thanks
<flipflop_> MoonUnit`: Ok, progress: it's playing over built-in audio. But I want it to use  USB Audio, how do I configure that?
<MoonUnit`> it 'should' be as simple as changing the default h/w in settings, multimedia.
<MoonUnit`> just tried it with a usb audio stick i have, kde having the same problem.
<Mmike> hello, guys, I played with Activities, and managed to remove all my icons from desktop. They still reside in ~/Desktop, but they're not on the desktop itself. How do I restore tme?
<Mmike> got it
<Mmike> needed to switch 'layout' of the desktop back to 'Folder'
<faceless> hi
<MoonUnit`> flipflop_, got it working, didin't work in vmware, booted to kubuntu properly.
<MoonUnit`> flipflop_, moved the usb audio to the top by clicking the prefer button then clicked "Apply Device list to"
<soee_> good morning
<MoonUnit`> flipflop_, still think pulseaudio is a bit flaky, might have to reboot with it plugged in to get it to work
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<kiiikooo> hello
<kiiikooo> anyone has installed elementary os?
<NCS_One> hi
<NCS_One> I have a laptop that boots to a "initramfs" console, what can I do to fix it?
<rishiraj> NCS_One: do you have a dual boot system?
<shiggity> hello all
<shiggity> I'm trying to boot Kubuntu 14.10 on my BayTrail tablet, with a custom 32bit UEFI Grub elf, and I got it booting to the initramfs (if I don't set such it yells about not liking the root fs and it kernel panics)
<shiggity> What would I need to type to boot into the GUI installer?
<shiggity> a uname -a confirms I am running Ubuntu
<shiggity> anyone?
<BluesKaj_> shiggity, have you seen this, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1341944  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1341944 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "32-Bit UEFI bootloader support needed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tucnak> hey there! for some reason I can't get plasma5 here on my ubuntu 14.04 installation, it says that there is no such package `kubuntu-plasma5-desktop`. what could it possibly be (I followed steps from Plasma/Packages on TechBase)
<tucnak> not TechBase really, but Wiki, I suppose
<tucnak> https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
<krytarik> tucnak: From there: Packages for Kubuntu Utopic ... (14.10) releases of KDE Frameworks 5 and Plasma 5 are being packaged in the next PPA.
<krytarik> Meh, forgot to put the quotes. :P
<tucnak> krytarik: what'd I do if I have 14.04 here?
<tucnak> I can't really upgrade for a specific reason
<krytarik> tucnak: Can't do anything, I'm afraid.
<Greylocks> I'm running it on 15.04 looks good :-)
<w3core> Hey guys, have anyone problems after last updates?
<tucnak> krytarik: so there are no 14.04 packages for this, right?
<krytarik> tucnak: Nope, didn't see any yet.
<w3core> Kubuntu 14.04.1 not loading after login screen. Update installed 1 hour ago
<tucnak> krytarik: dat feel when Parallels still doesn't support 14.10 and the only version where you have plasma5 is 14.10
<Greylocks> tucnak: have a look here: https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
<krytarik> !xhangs | w3core: Did you check this already?
<ubottu> w3core: Did you check this already?: If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<krytarik> Greylocks: That's what we've been talking about. ;)
<w3core> I'm checked the logs and saw something like 'x-session-manager was fully removed'
<w3core> Is it ok? :)
<Kote> hello
<Kote> Today i have installed Kubuntu 14.04 but i have some problem with the "Terminal" i think its an encoding problem, so when i write in Terminal something like "t" it gives me "t: \u043a\u043e\u043c\u0430\u043d\u0434\u0430 \u043d\u0435 \u043d\u0430\u0439\u0434\u0435\u043d\u0430" How can i fix that?
<Kote> Anyone know how to fix my problem? :)
<monkeyjuice> Kote: whats your problem?
<Kote> monkeyjuice: Today i have installed Kubuntu 14.04 but i have some problem with the "Terminal" i think its an encoding problem, so when i write in Terminal something like "t" it gives me "t: \u043a\u043e\u043c\u0430\u043d\u0434\u0430 \u043d\u0435 \u043d\u0430\u0439\u0434\u0435\u043d\u0430" How can i fix that?
<BluesKaj_> Kote, is t an alias of some kind?
<monkeyjuice> hmmm acts like your a key is stuck
<monkeyjuice> hello BluesKaj_
<Kote> BluesKaj_: I don't know what do you mean, but if i write some unckown command to terminal it just give me this "ffffff: \u043a\u043e\u043c\u0430\u043d\u0434\u0430 \u043d\u0435 \u043d\u0430\u0439\u0434\u0435\u043d\u0430"
<Kote> Here i wrote ffffff
<BluesKaj_> hi monkeyjuice
<BluesKaj_> ok Kote are you trying to write a command ?
<Kote> Nope, just want to fix those symbols
<BluesKaj_> well I have no clue what that could be :/
<monkeyjuice> this a fresh install Kote
<Kote> Sorry my english is not good monkeyjuice , but you are asking if this is a fresh install of Kubuntu?
<monkeyjuice> yep and did you run update and upgrade?
<Kote> Yes
<monkeyjuice> hmmmm
<Kote> I installed it today
<Kote> Wanted to make Linux my main OS but there is too much bugs out there :(
<Kote> And driver problems
<monkeyjuice> ive no idea eather sorry very strange
<Kote> Xterm give me the same charcters
<Kote> I think then i need to change the distro or return to windows :(
<monkeyjuice> ive had to try other distros also
<BluesKaj_> Kote, have you run dist-upgrade since installing?
<Kote> nope
<Kote> Try that?
<BluesKaj_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might help if it's a kernel bug
<Kote> Maybe i need to recompile a kernel, i mean download new one and compile it?
<Kote> BluesKaj_: Its just give me 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj_> Kote, no need to to do that
<Kote> Some month ago i was compiling Gentoo kernel, so i know how to do that :)
<BluesKaj_> normally compiling a kernel is not necessary
<Kote> 3.13 its an old kernel
<BluesKaj_> are you using xterm or the bourne shell terminal
<Kote> Terminal
<Kote> Kubuntu default terminal
<BluesKaj_> bourne shell is the default terminal/konsole on kubuntu
<BluesKaj_> ok
<Kote> I wrote "hello" and it gave me \u041f\u0440\u0438\u043b\u043e\u0436\u0435\u043d\u0438\u0435 'hello' \u043c\u043e\u0436\u0435\u0442 \u0431\u044b\u0442\u044c \u043d\u0430\u0439\u0434\u0435\u043d\u043e \u0432 \u0441\u043b\u0435\u0434\u0443\u044e\u0449\u0438\u0445 \u043f\u0430\u043a\u0435\u0442\u0430\u0445:  * hello  * hello-debhelper \u041f\u043e\u043f\u0440\u043e\u0431\u0443\u0439\u0442\u0435: sudo apt-get install <\u0432\u044b\u0431\u044
<Kote> BluesKaj_: Maybe there is some locale problems?
<BluesKaj_> do you have / and /home partitions?
<Kote> Yes, i installed them on ssd, and hdd made for data
<BluesKaj_> Kote, perhaps a fresh install to / might work, but check the md5sum on the iso before you do
<Kote> Uh no, maybe i will look for other distro, or maybe will install Windows, then will try to do this on VM
<viyyer> hi .. Does anyone have issues with typing devanagari in libreoffice ? I am unable type more than one character in libreoffice. it seems to work fine with all other applications
<Kote> BluesKaj_: And yes, fresh install always help :)
<krytarik> Kote: See if it's the same in the Guest session.
<viyyer> I am using kubuntu .
<BluesKaj_> well, it's your call ...maybe you could ask the gurus at ##linux about those errors ...they seem very unusual
<viyyer> is this the right place to ask?
<Kote> BluesKaj_: ok thanks for help!
<BluesKaj_> viyyer, try 4
<BluesKaj_> err ##libreoffice
<viyyer> I am unable to find any bug reports in libreoffice bugzilla
<BluesKaj_> viyyer, #libreoffice chat
<viyyer> thanks BluesKaj_ I joined there
<BluesKaj_> ok viyyer
<lukas_> cz?
<PasNox> Hi, does it exists a ufw profile for apt/apt-get ?
<PasNox> when i do activate ufw, apt-get update do fails blocking at updating packages list
<PasNox> i opened 80/tcp and 53/tcp but that does not help :/
<valorie> PasNox: perhaps you have to edit hosts.allow file?
<PasNox> valorie: not sure i see what u mean ?
<valorie> I'm not sure exactly how ufw works, but most likely through files called hosts.deny and hosts.allow
<valorie> as I recall, in /etc somewhere
<valorie> just google a bit and you'll find it
<valorie> sounds like it is just too restrictive right now
<valorie> you want to allow all the hosts you normally connect too/trust
<PasNox> valorie: ok, thanks
<valorie> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<valorie> there is some stuff there that might be helpful as well, PasNox
<valorie> !info ufw-kde
<ubottu> ufw-kde (source: ufw-kde): KDE KCM to configure and control the Uncomplicated Firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 473 kB, installed size 901 kB
<valorie> ah, we still have one then
<valorie> didn't know that
<PasNox> :)
<PasNox> thanks
#kubuntu 2014-12-21
<turntogodnow> !ops
<trhk> hi
<valorie> !info testdrive
<ubottu> testdrive (source: testdrive): run the daily Ubuntu ISO in a virtual machine (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 35 kB
<ali__> Hey all. I'm about to install Kubuntu next to UEFI Windows 8. Most likely after Kubuntu is finished installing, it won't load GRUB. Tutorials say to boot back into live linux and to use "boot-repair" from "repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair." My question is if this will work with Kubuntu? Is there a different rep for Kub?
<ali__> useless
<Guest451> hi
<reb_> I'm currently trying out Plasma 5 Kubuntu, does it come with the newest version already? how can I update it? because currently is pretty much unusable, constantly freezing and such.
<reb_> I mean plasma 5
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<andersl> Hi. I downloaded a kubuntu-ci live image to try plasma 5/kf5, but I can not log into it. What is the password again?
<apparle> Guys how to set the preferences of what files are used by firefox on downloaded files?
<BluesKaj_> andersl, there's no password, kubuntu-ci [ackages are very unstable , try the recovery kernel then update and upgrade
<andersl> no
<andersl> I try to find another image. Preferebly something semistable, just want to try out plasma 5, but I do not want to fight ghosts in order to achieve that
 * BluesKaj_ shrugs , fine
<andersl> thanks for your input anyway :)
<BluesKaj_> apparle, in FF edit>preferences>general>downloads>save files to, then choose the folder you want
<apparle> BluesKaj_: so the thing is, I've set PDF files to be opened inside firefox itself, if possible
<apparle> BluesKaj_: Now this happens correctly if I click on pdf links. But if some link redirects to pdf, then it gets downloaded and then firefox is trying to open with Krita
<BluesKaj_> that's a different thing altogether
<apparle> I think I asked a wrong question. I meant how does firefox decide what application to use for different file types
<BluesKaj_> apparle,  in FF edit>preferences>applications
<apparle> so there I have set it to preview in firefox
<apparle> but that works fine for links which I click.
<apparle> now if I right click and save as... to download the file
<apparle> the download completes, and I click to open it, then it opens outside firefox
<apparle> and I've no idea how firefox decides which application to open it with
<BluesKaj_> apparle, the pdf files will use the pdf app you have as default, FF doesn't save the pdf as a link, however other html files will ,open with FF of course if it;s the default browser
<apparle> no, you are not getting my point
<BluesKaj_> guess not
<apparle> in KDE my default app is set to Okular
<apparle> so dolphin opens a PDF file with okular
<BluesKaj_> for pdf, ok
<apparle> inside firefox I have set the PDF to "preview in firefox"
<apparle> so if I click on somelike on internet which is a PDF file, it will open inside firefox itself, which is also fine.
<apparle> some link*
<apparle> I know I want to save this file, so instead of clicking I just right click and "save as" the file.
<apparle> so it starts downloading in the download manager and eventually the download completes
<apparle> I click on this completed download, it opens with "Krita"
<apparle> it neither previews inside firefox, nor it opens through okular
<BluesKaj_> apparle, just copy the file, rather than save as
<artiomjar> when you do the debootstrap with package exclusion parameter, the excluded package is still installed. sudo debootstrap --arch=amd64 --exclude=hostname --components=main,universe --variant=minbase --print-debs utopic .kubuntu ftp://mirror.as43289.net/ubuntu/ is this a bug?
<apparle> BluesKaj_: It's not a question of one file. I know workarounds like going to the location and opening it dolphin. I'm trying to figure out from where does firefox decide that Krita is the applicaiton to use for PDF files
<BluesKaj_> apparle, try searching in about:config in FF, pdf and krita perhaps
<apparle> didn't find anything. already tried that
<apparle> although in the drop down menu in Preferences->Applications->PDF
<apparle> I have "Use as default (Krita)"
<apparle> I don't know why firefox things Krita is default
<BluesKaj_> apparle, then edit the line to use pdf
<apparle> I eidt and change to "preview in firefox"
<apparle> that's why I'm stumped... I'm half in mind to actually open and start reading firefox source
<apparle> btw, I'm sorry for all the typos. I don't know what's wrong. My english is not this bad also...
<Avihay_work> apparle: run an experiment for me? what does "mimeopen -D /usr/share/cups/data/default-testpage.pdf" do for you (you may use any other pdf file name
<apparle> it is asking me what to open the file with.
<Avihay_work> so it displayes 1) other... ? apparle
<apparle> yes
<Avihay_work> how bout you look at: Not entirely sure - two places that might play a part in this:
<Avihay_work> ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<Avihay_work> /usr/share/applications/defaults.list (which points to /var/cache/gio-2.0/gnome-defaults.list)
<apparle> first one does not have an entry for pdf. 2nd one has an entry for evince
<BluesKaj_> apparle, what does file associations in system settings display as default if you type in pdf ?
<apparle> It should be okular, but let me reconfirm
<apparle> Okular it is
<BluesKaj_> yeah m same
<Avihay_work> then I guess you go to ff, turn preview pdf to download or ask or whatever, pick a pdf to download, thn tell it open with okular, and return ff to preview mode?
<apparle> Avihay_work: I think I did try that, but let me try it once again
<Avihay_work> sorry for the shoddy penmanship
<BluesKaj_> Avihay_work, that seems like a good suggestion then you have a choice
<BluesKaj_> being a home user , I don't run into these kinds of situations much
<apparle> no
<apparle> still Krita :(
<apparle> Avihay_work: BluesKaj_ Any more ideas ?
<Avihay_work> uninstall krita, open a pdf from downloads, tell it okular, reinstall krita, stopped working? reinstall okular, doesn't work? shoot computer
<BluesKaj_> apparle, nope , I'm stumped too ...krita must see the pdf file as an image file ..it's the only thing that makes sense to me, but why?
<apparle> firefox*
<Avihay_work> or  install nautilus and change the GTK file associations with it
<apparle> Avihay_work: I'm a student. Can't afford shooting the computer
<Avihay_work> go to one of the tall buildings in your faculty and toss the computer over the ledge then
<apparle> Avihay_work: Is there any other place I can modify GTK file associations ?
<apparle> Why doesn't someone write firefox with Qt :(
<Avihay_work> I don't GTK much, so ask in #ubuntu ? I tried google searching it for a bit for you, but came up a bit short
<BluesKaj_> apparle, because mozilla is hypnotized by GTK :)
<apparle> I heard Unity itself is considering moving to Qt
<Avihay_work> firefox uses XUL wich is a meta toolkit that uses an existing toolkit to draw, for some reason, on linux, or on buntu, it choses GTK
<Avihay_work> at compile time
<BluesKaj_> yes , I heard that too ,aamof they already experiment with it , Qt
<apparle> Avihay_work: so you are saying, technically someone can compile firefox with Qt as well ?
<Avihay_work> apparle: why, yes, I guess I am.
<apparle> Avihay_work: That obviously raises the question, why has no one attempted to do so till now !?
<Avihay_work> unity is moveing to qt. ubontu movile is ising qt already
<Avihay_work> I think there were attempts
<apparle> I don't have the knowledge to do so, but if there is such an effort I'd love to contribute.
<BluesKaj_> apparle, look here http://qt-project.org/wiki/Install_Qt_5_on_Ubuntu
<apparle> BluesKaj_: yeah I'm in process of learning Qt
<Avihay_work> apparle:  http://chakraos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=12538 :-<
<apparle> somehow I've always faced a lot of issues with KDE and firefox.
<BluesKaj_> how to get FF to use Qt is the question though, and that sounds like a major project to me .. apparle have you considered a different browser that uses webkit
<apparle> I am aware of rekonq but it is too slow
<BluesKaj_> QupZilla ?
<apparle> chromium seems to be crashign with any flash for last month
<apparle> this one I did not know
<apparle> what is QupZilla ?
<BluesKaj_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QupZilla
<BluesKaj_> apparle, don't use chromium , use google-chrome , it has it's own builtin flash
<Guest87553> great for Netflix :)
<apparle> BluesKaj_: you can use the pepperflash with chromium as well. Irrespective of that, google chrome is also crashing
<BluesKaj_> netflix...bah humbug :)
<BluesKaj_> apparle, pepperflash isn't being updated/upgrade anymore afaik
<apparle> BluesKaj_: but pepperflash is the name of flash which is inside chrome
<BluesKaj_> apparle, it's not being maintained fopr chromium, linux users are being encouraged to switch to chrome for some reason
<BluesKaj_> one chrome linux browser is enough I guess
<apparle> The whole point why people use Chromium is because Google Chrome isn't completely open source
<apparle> I have both of them installed and flash is crashing on both... so no difference for me
<BluesKaj_> apparle, well I use what works for me, not going to let some philosophical argument get in the way of usability
<Guest87553> The sooner HTML5 replaces Flash the better
<BluesKaj_> odd, chrome is working fine here plasma4 kde 4.14.1 on kubuntu 14.10
<apparle> I'm on 14.04 32bit
<Guest87553> It will be environment specific, Chrome and Chromium with Flash both work fine for me across 3 machines, one on Mint, the others on Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5
<apparle> Guest87553: I agree, but doesn't look like it will happen any time soon
<apparle> BluesKaj_: QupZilla and Rekonq are almost same I'd say
<Dave42> What's wrong with Firefox, by the way?
<BluesKaj_> apparle, heh, ok , rekonq is a bust
<BluesKaj_> Dave42, it uses gtk :)
<Dave42> So?  I must have missed something
<apparle> BluesKaj_: for both rekonq and qupzilla it can't play youtube videos.
<apparle> Dave42: It is not so well integrated in KDE environment
<apparle> that's where the discussion got started, now it is sort of offtopic
<Dave42> heh
<Dave42> in what way does it not integrate well with KDE?
<apparle> :D :D
<BluesKaj_> apparle, rekonq never worked for me on youtube, altho i seldom use youtube
<apparle> Dave42: so firefox thinks that it should open PDF files with Krita. Rest of KDE thinks it should open with Okular. I can't fix it
<Dave42> I see what you mean
<Dave42> Save the PDF and open it manually?
<apparle> yeah that is what I do everyday
<apparle> BluesKaj_: btw, Chrome gets the file associations and everything just perfect. I don't get how firefox hasn't got it right in so many years
<Dave42> I can feel the frustration :(
<BluesKaj_> yeah, I used FF for yrs off and on , never consistently, I've been using chromium and now chrome as my default for over a yr now and have no desire or reason to change.
<apparle> btw, any of you know what is kded ?
<Dave42> kde daemon?
<apparle> so I want to start development on an app. KDEConnect to be precise.
<Dave42> Do you know what a daemon is?
<apparle> not really, it's a background process is all I know
<Dave42> pretty much, it's like a service in Windows
<apparle> Dave42: no idea about Windows service either
<BluesKaj_> yeah muon describes kded as "KDED runs in the background and performs a number of small tasks. Some of these tasks are built in, others are started on demand"
<Dave42> just something that runs in the background to do things that don't require your attention/knowledge
<apparle> hmm... so if something is a daemon, can we just kill it and launch it, or there is some process to start/stop it ?
<Dave42> depends what it is
<Dave42> you been using Linux long, apparle?
<apparle> Dave42: on and off
<apparle> Dave42: used linux as my main operating system from 2008-2011. Then used KDE3.5 and RHEL4 for some office work, but main desktop as Windows. Now back on Linux
<Dave42> Ahh okay
<apparle> so missed what all happened in the linux world during 2011 to 2014
<Dave42> Do you work with Linux, still?
<apparle> no, back to student life
<Dave42> Hah :)
<apparle> now a graduate student. so only machine I have is my laptop
<apparle> Dave42: anyway... so I wanted to contribute to the KDEConnect project. Got started by building it. But I'm not sure how to launch it, since it is a daemon
<Dave42> sec, phone
<Dave42> telemarketers -- on a Sunday... :@
<apparle> :D
<Dave42> I'm not too sure, I've never touched KDE Connect
<Dave42> they're usually controled using something like "sudo service daemon-name start/stop/restart
<Dave42> "
<Dave42> or /etc/init.d/daemonname start/stop/restart
<Dave42> Maybe this mini 'how-to' can help?
<Dave42> http://larsemil.se/small-howto-on-kde-connect-and-ubuntu/
<apparle> kde daemons aren't listen in either place as far as I know
<apparle> Dave42: I don't have any issues getting it up and running. I am not sure how to run my locally built version, so that I can make changes to it.
<Dave42> apparle I'm gonna set it up now and see if I can shine some light on it
<apparle> Dave42: sure. It is a really cool project.
<Dave42> apparle difficulties compiling it at the moment
<Dave42> nm, there's a package :D
<apparle> package works like a charm
<Dave42> run the following in the terminal
<Dave42> ps -ef | grep kdeconnect
<Dave42> what's the output
<Dave42> apparle
<apparle> it is showing the installed version of kdeconnectd running
<Dave42> copy and paste the output
<Dave42> if it's running, what's the problem? :P
<apparle> Dave42: The package version is working fine. I setup up my own build environment, made a very very minor change to the source code and built it. Now I want to run this version. It starts running but is not pairing with my phone
<Dave42> did you change the version number in your build?
<apparle> version number of ?
<Linusnewb> good evening everybody
<Linusnewb> is the kubuntu muon server still offline?
<ikonia> muon server ?
<Linusnewb> ikonia i mean muon software too add new apps for kubuntu it's still blank
<ikonia> doesn't that just read from the ubuntu sources ?
<ikonia> eg: sourcs.list
<Linusnewb> i think it's read by default but is still blank
<Graf_Westerholt> Linusnewb, did you try apt-get?
<Linusnewb> i can install via apt get normal
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<artiomjar> when you do the debootstrap with package exclusion parameter, the excluded package is still installed. sudo debootstrap --arch=amd64 --exclude=hostname --components=main,universe --variant=minbase --print-debs utopic .kubuntu ftp://mirror.as43289.net/ubuntu/ is this a bug?
<DIsh> Hi. I am looking for some help with a suspend issue.  I have a LUKS USB partition which I have configured to unlock at boot with a keyfile.  Since then I cannot suspend as screen goes black but fails to power down. Any ideas? Thanks
<gnu_d> Hi, how do I reenable hibernate in KDE ? - pm-hibernate works?
<AleksejsHome> Hi, after restart Konsole got some bug: now I cannot write in languages that use any character beyond ascii.
<AleksejsHome> any other program doesn't have this problem
<Walex> AleksejsHome: that's unlikely... what does "locale" say in Konsole?
<Walex> AleksejsHome: also look at the menu "View->Set Encoding"
<AleksejsHome> Walex: View->Enc is UTF-8
#kubuntu 2015-12-14
<ghostnetwork> having an issue. macbook pro first gen intel running kubuntu is giving me an error message (initramfs)
<ghostnetwork> kubuntu contains a file system with errors , check forced
<ghostnetwork> Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphaned file link list found
<ghostnetwork> unexpected consistency found run fsck manually
<ghostnetwork> anyone there?
<ghostnetwork> ????
<RoadRunner> how is kubuntu different from debian under KDE?
<dark-jedi> unexpected consistency? That's an odd backhanded compliment for a crash message.
<dark-jedi> RoadRunner: Depends on how risky you're willing to run Debian KDE.
<ghostnetwork> yeah its giving me bizarre errors
<ghostnetwork> almost all my permissions are denied or commands don't exist
<ghostnetwork> any commands to just repair everything even if i have permission denied?
<dark-jedi> ghostnetwork: If permission is denied, you would have to log in as root to run the commands. And, the commands to repair would depend entirely on the error messages you get.
<dark-jedi> ghostnetwork: I have to run though. Hopefully someone else in this channel will be able to get you started on fixing it.
<ghostnetwork> how would i go about doing that? i am using macbook pro firstgen intel. my reg boot up is messed to begin with (but kubuntu did run normally) i turn it on , hold down option and i click on kubuntu ( it would normally run last night)
<RoadRunner> basicaly, I am choosing a distro for game develpment and need advice
<RoadRunner> coming from a world of Windows, is the learning curve likely to be easier for me with kubuntu or with debian under kde, or is the difference minimal?
<ghostnetwork> any idea how to log in as root? i don't have very many options.... but i just want to wipe the drive on my laptop so i can retry getting kubuntu/xubuntu installed
<valorie> RoadRunner: those who run KDE on Debian are generally experts
<valorie> we make Kubuntu friendly for everybody
<valorie> that said, download some ISOs and try them out as a live session
<valorie> see what you like
<batandwa> Hi all
<batandwa> I'm having issues with akonadi_agent_launcher using a lot of memory.
<batandwa> Any ideas on what might be causing it?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mausschubser> Hallo
<mausschubser> today I started my computer and I detected that all my buttons for closing, maximizing and minimizing were gone
<mausschubser> can someone tell me how to get them back?
<mausschubser> thanks in advancew
<BluesKaj> mausschubser, update, upgrade, then dist-upgrade
<mausschubser> I will try, thanks
<mausschubser> BluesKaj: unfortunately it didn help
<BluesKaj> mausschubser, which graphics ?
<mausschubser> intel
<mausschubser> hd4000, I think
<mausschubser> it worked finde until today
<BluesKaj> ok which kubuntu version?
<mausschubser> 14.04
<BluesKaj> mausschubser, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<BluesKaj> think it's probly the i915
<mausschubser> i have to leave once again
<mausschubser> brb
<mausschubser> youe right
<mausschubser> you're right
<mausschubser> i915
<BluesKaj> are you using any ppa sources ? and make sure you have the backportd enable in your sources.list or package manager
<BluesKaj> backports enabled
<mausschubser> backports are enabled
<mausschubser> I am not quite sure about ppa but I think I have one
<mausschubser> as I cannot jump between the windows this has become a single-task-system
<mausschubser> it all happened after updating the kernel, I think I will try an older one
<mausschubser> cu later
<asach4> hello, I am on 15.10. Could you please tell me whether there is any way to add multiple wallpapers in FOLDER VIEW SETTINGS > WALLPAPER? or is there any way we can right click on a wallpaper and set it as desktop background?
<ragehead> guys it's possible to downgrade the kernel, right?
<ragehead> I will transfer the config files from the current standard kubuntu kernel to an older one that has proven to be 100% on my system
<ragehead> 100% stable* of course lol
<ragehead> talking about 15.10
<eluus> I have video performance issues with Kubuntu 15.10, is there anyone who can help?
<Smurphy> eluus: video perfomance ? What GPU you using ?
<eluus> it's intel
<Smurphy> ah - ok. And you use vlc ?
<eluus> yeah
<Smurphy> for video playback ? or what do you mean by video performance issues ?
<eluus> on vlc it's only problematic when I connect it to an external display
<Smurphy> so what is happening ?
<eluus> the issue is mainly on external display and when playing youtube videos
<eluus> html5 or flash
<eluus> it's a Intel® HD Graphics 4400 to be precise
<Smurphy> There is no acceleration for it.
<eluus> It's a recent and reasonably fast computer it shouldn't have performance issues
<eluus> It didn't have these issues with unity
<Smurphy> yes. I have the same GPU, and have no issues with the performance.
<eluus> on kubuntu?
<eluus> 15.10?
<Smurphy> Yes. Kubuntu 15.10 on a Mac Mini 2012 6,2 - with i7 Quad Core 2.6GHhz CPU
<Smurphy> But - there is no acceleration in the browsers.
<Smurphy> hardware acceleration, so it all goes through the CPU.
<eluus> my resolution is 2560x1440, maybe that's what is causing the problem
<Smurphy> no. Should not. I have 2 full HD screens connected to it.
<eluus> wow
<eluus> and  can you play videos on them smoothly?
<ragehead> such amaze
<Smurphy> yes.
<Smurphy> one on each even. Works nice. On connected through Display port, the other through HDMI. Just fine.
<eluus> k so, what do you think my problem is?
<Smurphy> Do you have issues/problems notified in /var/log/Xorg.log
<Smurphy> ?
<eluus> let me check
<Smurphy>  egrep "(EE)|(WW)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Smurphy> Sorry, use this one:
<Smurphy> egrep "\(EE\)|\(WW\)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eluus> these could be related:
<eluus> [     3.781] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
<eluus> [     3.781] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
<eluus> [     3.782] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
<Smurphy> yes. Looks like your system does not get a decent mode information for your screens.
<eluus> How can I fix that?
<Smurphy> Check out other cables :}
<eluus> what cables?
<Smurphy> Video. It is unable to read the EDID from the screen...
<eluus> Really? do you think it's an hardware issue?
<Smurphy> it should not. But it also depends on the drivers you use./
<Smurphy> Using the intel_drv.so
<eluus> It's all default drivers
<Smurphy> check in the /var/log/Xorg.log file.
<Smurphy> compiled for 1.17.2, module version = 2.99.917
<Smurphy> could be that I added some other drivers.
<eluus> [     3.780] 	compiled for 1.17.2, module version = 2.99.917
<eluus> [     3.780] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<Smurphy> Will have to leave -> we go swimming every mondeay evening with the kids.
<Smurphy> Be back later.
<eluus> k cya
<ragehead> Can somebody please help me what I can do to get rid of this error here when compiling the kernel? https://dpaste.de/xN1p
<CrystalMare2> BluesKaj: are you around ?
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare2, yes, I'm here
<CrystalMare2> Its happend again
<CrystalMare2> After we fixed it the other day, I've been using it for the rest of the day
<CrystalMare2> Now I restarted the machine, and its broken yet again :(
<CrystalMare2> you wut
<CrystalMare2> I did CTRL ALT F2
<CrystalMare2> And then CTRL ALT F7 to return to X
<CrystalMare2> and that seems to have fixed it
<CrystalMare2> Why it does this, I have no idea
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare2, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log  to see if there are any obvious errors
<BluesKaj> X is probly crashing some lib or such when booting
<CrystalMare2> nothing in there
<BluesKaj> doyou mean it's empty or no errors?
<CrystalMare2> no errors
<CrystalMare> K, got hexchat to work
<ragehead> hackschat
<CrystalMare> xd
<ragehead> guys, we have a racing game on linux! grid autosport is available for linux!
<ragehead> I'm so happy right now, it's downloading
<ragehead> finally vroomvroom with linux
<BluesKaj> ragehead, btw why are compiling a kernel , is it a specialist kernel of some kind/
<BluesKaj> ?
<ragehead> BlueKaj: yes, also both of the standard shipped 4.2.0 kernel have issues for me when booting
<ragehead> I have my startup SSD encrypted and when booting up, the keyboard doesn't work for some reason
<BluesKaj> ragehead, do you have some kind of unique or exotic hardware ?
<ragehead> so then I need to reset the machine with the hw button and the GRUB menu pops up. then when booting, the screen stays black but I can type in my pw blindly and it boots up
<ragehead> not really, just a 2500k on a z77 mobo w 7870 AMD graphics
<ragehead> with mint kde I had no issues like this, however I wanted plasma 5 so I switched to kubuntu
<ragehead> on mint kde I used 3.16 kernel, I wish to stay with that kernel. however make throws that error at me and I have no clue how to fix it
<ragehead> maybe I'll just go for a precompiled kernel then first...
<BluesKaj> you can edit grub to showup without being hidden and enable sddm in the VT/TTY , sudo systemctl enable sddm
<ragehead> BluesKaj: thanks, wait a second, I'll try to do this right now
<BluesKaj> sddm being the login page for kubuntu
<ragehead> does it need to be TTY?
<BluesKaj> yes it's best
<ragehead> okay
<ragehead> but wait, sddm is the loginmanager, right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<ragehead> to show grub at every boot I have to modify the loginmanager?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> just make the sddm appear
<denza242> ragehead: alternatively, hold the shift key down while booting
<BluesKaj> you can edit grub in kate  then update grub after making the timeout changes
<denza242> ^you'll need to be superuser
<BluesKaj> `gotta use kdesudo in order to save changes
<denza242> ragehead: alternatively you could use grub-customizer, but I'm not sure if it's in teh official repos
<denza242> !info grub-customizer
<ubottu> Package grub-customizer does not exist in wily
<ragehead> I'll use vim :D
<denza242> that works I suppose
<ragehead> I'm currently searching for the grub config files
<BluesKaj> denza242, don't suggest that app ,,it's real clunky and dangerous
<denza242> I see
<denza242> BluesKaj: plus it's GTK based :P
<ragehead> I'm quite new in the linux world but I'm coming from Mac OS X, not linux so I already know the bash
<ragehead> now windows* sorry
<ragehead> I need more coffee
<ragehead> not* yikes!
<BluesKaj> ragehead, in the run comman,  kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub
<BluesKaj> command
<BluesKaj> run command ,right click on the desktop, or alt+F2
<BluesKaj> after editing save, then run sudo update-grub in the terminal
<ragehead> thank you guys, I will now try to reboot and see if it worked. it's just a workaround, but a workaround is still better than having to reset manually at every boot
<ragehead> hopefully brb
<ragehead> re
<BluesKaj> ragehead, this is what my grub looks like if you need to compare http://pastebin.ca/3287376
<ragehead> it doesn't seem to be working when grub is showing up, I guess it has to do with some kind of fallback mode the OS utilizes when it sees that it wasn't shut down properly
<ragehead> the issue remains
<BluesKaj> not shutting down properly?
<ragehead> BluesKaj: thank you for your help, I just compared them and there doesn't seem to be a difference
<denza242> ragehead: I might be able to help, what's the problem exactly (I joined a bit after you and 'Kaj were talking)
<ragehead> yes, I mean when I first boot, the cryptsetup asks for the pw of the boot partition and I can see the pw field where I need to enter my pw
<BluesKaj> ragehead, which kubuntu?
<ragehead> however I can't type anything and have to reset the computer manually. then, the next boot, the screens stay black but I can type in the pw and it boots up
<ragehead> denza242: thanks :)
<ragehead> it's kubuntu 15.10
<denza242> ragehead: GPU vendor?
<BluesKaj> are your packages up to date
<ragehead> yes, everything is up to date and I have an AMD card with the proprietary drivers
<ragehead> wait a second, I got an idea: maybe I need to pick the other driver that end in "-updates"
<BluesKaj> there's a lot of upgrading going on to plasma 5
<ragehead> fglrx-updates I mean
<BluesKaj> ragehead, no don't choose the -updates driver
<BluesKaj> fglrx should work
<ragehead> okay
<BluesKaj> wait until the packages to you resktop etc are upgraded then if there still apoblem , the experiment with the gpu driver
<BluesKaj> desktop even
<ragehead> okay, will do
<ragehead> until then I guess I'll have to push the button when booting up
<BluesKaj> ragehead, do sudo apt-get dist-update
<ragehead> it's more of an cosmetic issue, but I guess you know it is, one always wants to have it working perfectly
<BluesKaj> oops, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ragehead> I see, I noticed ;D
<ragehead> something got updated, I will try again
<BluesKaj> the reason is that kernel upgrades usually require a dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> oops, he's gone again
<ragehead> re
<ragehead> I tried updating and upgrading, it didn't work
<BluesKaj> the reason is that kernel upgrades usually require an apt-get dist-upgrade
<ragehead> I don't seem to be first one having this problem, however all the fixes I can find are fixes for distros that use init instead of systemd and I cannot find a way to configure my systemd to include usb ehci usb uhci and usb ohci modules
<ragehead> I did that
<BluesKaj> usb modules for what?
<ragehead> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/non-working-usb-keyboard-at-luks-prompt-14-1-a-4175484332/ e.g.
<ragehead> there is no mkinitrd on my machine and I guess that's normal
<BluesKaj> if you installed a non-default kernel then it's not easy to track don your problems, so i'd be wary of that kind of fix
<ragehead> okay, but it's the standard kernel and this issue exists since install
<BluesKaj> I'd research drivers for your gpu, perhaps fglrx isn't the correct driver...amd seems to have several choixes that sort of work , but not perfectly
<ragehead> I now added some entries to initramfs, I will now try it again
<Simonious> I followed the instructions here: http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Ubuntu_.2814.04.3.29 starting with wget... and it boots, things are working, but apt-get update gives: http://pastebin.com/ZDFzADYq - I'm still poking at it, but I'd welcome suggestions to get apt-get working properly.
<BluesKaj> Simonious, don't run as root, and make sure your sources.list is correct for your kubuntu version
<Simonious> BluesKaj: I don't know how to make sure the sources.list is correct - it's a clean, fresh, new download..  *shrugs*
<BluesKaj> Simonious,  run,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> not as root just use sudo
<Simonious> BluesKaj: looks like the same result at first glance: http://pastebin.com/sAK6FRCq
<BluesKaj> Simonious, what's this  /root$
<Simonious> my current working dir
<BluesKaj> is this a raspi setup , arm architecture
<Simonious> it's where I happened to be when I switched out of the root account - no, it's a Beaglebone Black
<Simonious> I did this on a raspi last week and that worked fine.
<Simonious> might end up going back to that..  had some file system crashes on that though
<Simonious> May have just been a bad SD card, might be worth giving it another chance.
<BluesKaj> best to ask in #raspberrypi
<ragehead> re
<ragehead> I tried adding some entries other people claimed on the launchpad bugtracker to be the fixed with no success. I don't care anymore, most important thing is, that this thing boots - no matter how
<Simonious> BluesKaj: well hand editig resolv.conf worked, though it does specify not to hand edit the file, cause it'll get overwritten.  Still it's working for the moment, so I guess I'll burn that bridge when I get to it.
<Simonious> thanks again
<ragehead> ah yes, thanks BluesKaj, I forgot to mention this
<BluesKaj> Simonious, you can edit your settings to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base and they won't be overwritten despite the warning
<Simonious> cool
<BluesKaj> Simonious, correction  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head, at one time both base and head were editable, looks like now it's just "head"
<Simonious> BluesKaj: ty
<Allyouzombies> I am having this issue.  can't boot from any drives. it doesn't know any sudo commands and denies me access to most commands...(initramfs)
<henry_> kubuntu vs LM KDE go
<BluesKaj> henry_, no polls please ...do the research yourself
<robert__> hello
<robert__> anyone here?
<valorie> pfff
#kubuntu 2015-12-15
<anabain> Is anybody having issues with X server on 15.10? Switching between windows' apps is not very responsive, and I'm having massive blinking and poor refresh. kwin_x11 sometimes takes 100% CPU usage or more. Any ideas?
<drleviathan> sounds like some problems we were having with kwin_x11 all of a sudden on my daughter's computer... but she's running kubuntu-15.04
<drleviathan> after struggling with it a bit I switched her to fxce window manager, problem solved
<anabain> funny
<anabain> drleviathan, the "official" thing having to be wiped out
<drleviathan> yeah, she just uses the browser and a few misc UI-centric apps.  She's not dependent on KDE idiosyncracies like I am.
<drleviathan> but just sayin: I've seen that problem, but I don't know why it happens or how to fix it.
<Quantos> You mean the flashing screen isn't just me?
<tacocat_> Does anyone know if it is possible to easily install kde4 on ubuntu?
<Quantos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<tacocat_> Quantos, problem is from what I can tell the kubuntu package automatically has plasma 5, kde-full appears to be plasma and other one is also labeled plasma
<Quantos> I just found this http://www.pclinuxos.com/get-pclinuxos/kde/
<Quantos> In FEATURES it says Full KDE 4.14.3 desktop
<Quantos> NVM, that's a distro
<Quantos> take a look at this one http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/7.6/kde/kdelibs.html
<tacocat_> Quantos, thanks. Second link looks like it might be useful
<Quantos> Hehe, the first one still looks like crap though....
<tacocat_> The pclinux link :P?
<Quantos> LOL
<anabain> Quantos, the extremely *annoying* flashing screen, ;)
<Quantos> I get that sometimes, I wonder if it's the same thing
<tacocat_> anabain, are you talking about windows flashing?
<anabain> yes
<tacocat_> Tbh, that's one of the major reasons I prefer 4 to 5 atm...
<anabain> and having to scroll with the mouse in order to get the whole window properly drawn
<tacocat_> Couple others as well, but was hoping that bug would eventually get fixed as well
<anabain> it seems they consider it to be not very important
<tacocat_> Once those bugs are gone, which will probably take another year at this rate I'll switch from 4 to 5 and actually enjoy the experience :P.
<Quantos> I don't get just windows flashing.  it doesn't happen all the time but when I tell it to restart the entire screen will flash
<tacocat_> does Kubuntu 14.04 LTS still package with kde4?
<Quantos> Couldn't tell you
<anabain> tacocat_, my other kubuntu box is a 14.04 and it has kde4
<tacocat_> anabain, alright thanks for confirming
<Dadangle> Is this where I'm supposed to be
<Dadangle> I need simple help
<Dragnslcr> If you ask your question, people will answer if they can.
<excalibr> I think I should stop using kubuntu-ci ppa on my machine and stick with just backport ppa instead. Something is terribly wrong with my plasma shell after today's update. All plasmoids, sys tray and all other stuff in main panel now doesnt show up at all in panel. Now all I have is just an empty panel with black background
<excalibr> Same deal in newly created user account
<denza242> excalibr: same
<denza242> i had to ppa-purge it
<excalibr> oh I'm not alone \o/
<excalibr> denza242, did you run into any problem while ppa-purging the repo?
<denza242> nope
<denza242> excalibr I'll re-enable it in a week though
<excalibr> denza242, I guess we both love plasma so much that we're willing to put up with occasional major breakage like this
<excalibr> lol
<Abe> hello i am using kubuntu 14.04 In dolphin my folder menu on top of the windows disappeared??? If I click on the windows menu icon it just closes the window :O
<Abe> I fixed it by pressing ctrl + M
<Walex2> Abe: that's not quite the "folder menu" it is Dolphin's own menu.
<Walex2> Abe: many KDE SC 4 apps have a menu bar that can be enabled/disabled with C-M or a similar combination
<jonah> Hi can anyone please help for some reason I'm getting an error when I try load up Inkscape "inkscape: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgiomm-2.4.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN4Glib11VariantTypeD1Ev"
<Smurphy> You got the wrong version of Inkscape...
<Smurphy> or the wrong library version.
<Smurphy> do a: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<jonah> Smurphy: i thanks just tried that but no updates are available it says
<dash_> hello
<Smurphy> jonah: Where did you get the binary of inkscape ?
<Smurphy> usually, when you install from the same source as the OS, it works.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Smurphy> Morning
<BluesKaj> hey Smurphy
<mozg> i would like to extend rainlab.blog to count the view number of post, migrating the database is done but do i handle the event on other model ?
<BluesKaj> mozg, this is kubuntu support, how is your question related ?
<mozg> BluesKaj: sorry wrong channel
<BluesKaj> mozg, np
<stephane_> wesh
<oink> hi all
<clivejo> hi oink
<oink> i have installed kubuntu 15.10 today... what a beautiful release! i'm impressed!
<clivejo> thats nice of you to say :)
<clivejo> what made you choose Kubuntu?
<clivejo> have you used it before?
<oink> i have ubuntu on my other notebook, but i tried the last 2 or 3 release of kubuntu
<oink> without success
<oink> more bug, more design inconsistencies... a desktop in progress :P
<oink> but that 15.10 seems much better
<oink> clean, more stable (not completely)
<oink> great work!
<euviuss> hi.  i just installed kubuntu 15.10 on my laptop using the entire disk.  at the end of the install i get this message:  The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<euviuss> im not dualbooting or anything.  what can i do to fix this
<euviuss> its a fresh install so idk why id get an error
<euviuss> im on the live usb, did anyone have an answer to my question
<euviuss> trying to install kubuntu 15.10 fresh install, using entire disk
<mparillo> Could you have UEFI?
<euviuss> The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<euviuss> i dont know what uefi is
<mparillo> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<euviuss> oh, i guess i have bios
<euviuss> i'll read that article. ty
<mparillo> Sorry, that was my one idea.
<euviuss> how can i install in bios mode
<oem> When you power on the machine you need to press del or F2. And then you can choose
<euviuss> Installed in UEFI mode
<euviuss> ok i'l try  that. thx
<euviuss> my live usb is uefi.  my computer is bios.  idk how that happened.  isnt there a live usb bios version of kubuntu
<drleviathan> maybe this page could help you?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UEFI-and-BIOS
<drleviathan> linked from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<euviuss> ok
<drleviathan> I haven't used it, but I did a google search for you
<euviuss> i'll check that out
<euviuss> i searched too but idk what im looking for
<euviuss> i guses i'll have to go back to 14
<euviuss> 14.10\
<euviuss> isnt there a BIOS version of 15.10
<mparillo> AFAIK, it is the same version. I was running 15.10 on BIOS machines.
<euviuss> ok
<euviuss> i think i messed up during install
<mparillo> If you can still boot with your USB, you can just re-try.
<euviuss> retry what
<euviuss> im going to try goig back to 14.10
<euviuss> hopefully that will work like before
<ubuntourist> I'm running Ubuntu Studio, but like korganizer (and konversation). But on the Ubuntu Studio machine, I cannot make the week start on Sunday.  Suggestions? Can I edit a file to force it?
<ubuntourist> Clarification: I cannot make Korganizer start the week on a Sunday.
<ubuntourist> Rebooting after installs... BRB
#kubuntu 2015-12-16
<ubuntourist> And... back
<frecel> is there a ppa with plasma 5.5.1 for 15.10?
<frecel> I checked the CI packages and they seem to all be older
<valorie> frecel: no, not yet
<valorie> our packager that was working on that had a death in the family
<frecel> valorie: do you know if someone is working on that?
<frecel> oh
<valorie> that set us back a bit
<valorie> yes, sgclark was working/is working on it
<valorie> we're lacking packaging help atm
<frecel> valorie: well then I will check sid, if there is a package there I will try to build it and submit it to backports
<frecel> build it for ubuntu*
<valorie> frecel: please check with the packagers in #kubuntu-devel
<frecel> valorie: alright, thanks
<valorie> we're in the midst of Debian merges now
<valorie> not many about right now, so you may want to write to kubuntu-devel list instead/too
 * valorie goes off to dinner
<anabain> is autofs broken in 15.10?
<mrigtrishna>  has anyone tried hidpi monitor with normal 1920x1080 monitors? Best link I could find was https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI#External_displays... but the KDE section is needs updates.
<hydn_> Hi @all
<hydn_> very quick question. An easy one I hope.
<valorie> ask away, and we'll see!
<hydn_> I'm an Arch user and they dropped support for KDE4. I tested Kubuntu 14.04 and love it. Will KDE4 be supported on 14.04 LTS at least till 2019?
<hydn_> Or losing support also?
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hydn_> Was that a robot?
<valorie> I believe that releases link shows the support windows as well
<valorie> ubottu is a bot, yes
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> lol
<hydn_> support windows for what? Kubuntu (i know is 2019). Was asking specifically about KDE4 support?
<valorie> 7 years as I recall
<valorie> it will never be Plasma 5
<hydn_> Sweet!
<valorie> support after awhile is merely security though
<hydn_> ok I understand now. Sorry for basic question. I have always been using rolling distro
<valorie> same with KDE 4 at the KDE level
<valorie> yeah, stable releases are necessary (usually) for servers at least
<hydn_> yes only worried about security. The state of Linux DE depending on taste is in a bad state so I want to freeze with what I have... KDE4. Until there's even an ok alternative. (for my taste)
<hydn_> hoping for XFCE 5 by 2019. :D
<hydn_> Thanks again.
<valorie> I love Plasma 5, but everybody's tastes and needs are different
<lordievader> Good morning.
<scorpixo> my new installation  of kubuntu lts wont boot on my old pentium 3 some one know the problem maybe to heavy for my system´
<valorie> scorpixo: did it run from the live media?
<Smurphy> Don't think so. You sure you chose a 32Bit version ? Or was the pentium already a 64Bit CPU ?
<s_20> Smurphy: it wasn't
<valorie> heck, I got 15.10 to run on my 6-year-old netbook, an atom
<valorie> it was fine
<scorpixo> didnt try it no 32 bit
<s_20> scorpixo: just a wild guess here, but maybe something requires SSE* extensions that the P3 did not have yet
<s_20> valorie: 6 years and 11/12 years is quit ea big difference :)
<scorpixo> sse whats that
<valorie> but atom is seriously underpowered
<valorie> scorpixo: I ask again if it ran from the live media
<s_20> that might be the case, but it all boils down to "does the CPU support the instructions my software needs to run"
<hateball> iirc the 32-bit kernels require PAE support
<valorie> you can try that now if you want
<scorpixo> i didnt try it on live media i shuuld
<hateball> If it is the PAE error, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<hateball> But it should tell you if so
<valorie> s_20: also, scorpixo said the LTS, which is a year old now
<s_20> valorie: still.. that CPU is 15 years old, in a few weeks its old enough to drive in the US
<Smurphy> Ok. then it's clear. You need to use a different kernel. PAE extension is to access more memory than physically available on 32Bit hardware, beyond 4GB.
<s_20> even *if* that will run, it'll be unusable
<Smurphy> I have had the same issue on my Asus netbook with 4GB Ram. Had to provide a boot option withb nopae or similar.
<s_20> i'm not saying it's impossible to use it, but something more lightweight than (k)ubuntu is probably a good idea
<Smurphy> And - I am still using Ubuntu 12.xxx LTS on that one.
<Smurphy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<scorpixo> that what i tought to heavy firt time i get the prob and im used to install
<scorpixo> if i install an older version would it help
<lordievader> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<lordievader> Or you go with the Lubuntu Precise release, I believe that still had a non-PAE kernel.
<lordievader> Or, ofcourse, you grab some new hardware ;)
<scorpixo> tanks 4 the tip ill try that lubuntu good thing
<valorie> from what I hear, plasma 5 is "lighter" than KDE4 was
<valorie> but everybody has a different definition of light and heavy
<Smurphy> yes. Using it on a rocket, so I don't really care :)
<Smurphy> Oh - no, it is stil plasma 5.4 ...
<lordievader> Anything is heavy on  P3.
<Smurphy> lordievader: Nope. fvwm2 was not :)
<Smurphy> Anyone has a link on how to integrated the plasma 5.5 ppa into kubuntu 15.10 ???
<sadhen> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Smurphy> why that ?
 * sadhen ^_^ prepend / for last message
<Smurphy> lol :}
 * sadhen want to advertise https://github.com/sadhen/marketo in #kubuntu-offtopic
<sadhen> screenshots: http://home.ustc.edu.cn/%7Esadhen/markpado1.png
<sadhen> wonder if you are interested
<Smurphy> what would that be ?
<sadhen> a KF5 markdown editor and note taker
<Smurphy> ah, nice. Some people may like it :}
<Smurphy> Using emacs still (for 25 years now) :}
<sadhen> org-mode ??
<Smurphy> terminal mode.
<ulty> just updated firefox to version 43.0 and youtube vids are nolonger playing (kubuntu 14.04)
<Smurphy> lol... Must be some new security features. Bet flash is not signed yet, hence disabled.
<Smurphy> firefox 43 "requires" every plugin to be signed.
<OpenSorce> ulty, have you tried changing your youtube account settings to play html5?
<ulty> I don't have flash installed, the youtube/html5 page lists alls options as supported
<ulty> I did change some media things in FF42 to get it to play 1080@60fps, mabe thats whats causing it
<OpenSorce> Kubuntu uses PulseAudio by default, right?
<Yossarianuk> OpenSorce: yes
<OpenSorce> I'm trying to pipe sound from one sound device's line in port to another device's output. Jackd will do it but at the cost of muting everything else. Will PA do this natively?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hateball> OpenSorce: I think you can do it using pavucontrol
<hateball> with a gui, that is
<BluesKaj> he's crossposting
<hateball> bleh
<OpenSorce> hateball, yeah vandenoever was helping me out with it in #kde
<OpenSorce> never hurts to ask in more than one place :-)
<BluesKaj> it sounds logical, but it's also froened upon
<BluesKaj> frowned even
<OpenSorce> BluesKaj, to be fair I did wait a few minutes before taking the question to the other channel
<OpenSorce> I started by asking in #pulseaudio then here then #kde
<hateball> Asking is one thing, it's people juggling answers in multiple channels that are annoying
<Yossarianuk> i don't understand why cross posting is bad so long as the person posts the solution they get from the other room also (that way knowledge spreads..)
<Yossarianuk> i personally generally don't do it myself.
<BluesKaj> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<hateball> Because if person 1 says "try this" and then person requesting help has already tried something from person 2, then the situation has already changed
<hateball> it's just... not good
<hateball> Anyhow, seems OpenSorce got the answer he was looking for without annoying anyone in the process :p
<OpenSorce> hateball, :-)
<OpenSorce> to be fair, hateball, you were right. pavucontrol was the answer. Also, I didn't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. :-)
<Yossarianuk> all fair points... One issue maybe the user doesn't fully understand where his issue arises - i.e is the issue a generic KDE one or specific to the distro, etc
<OpenSorce> Yossarianuk, or in my case I thought the solution was with PulseAudio, thus I went to channels where people might know something about that one at a time.
<eluus> Smurphy: you there?
<Smurphy> yes.
<eluus> remember the problem I had with the video performance?
<eluus> I get this error during boot maybe this is related: [drm:intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled (expected 1, found 0)
<eluus> what do you think about it?
<Smurphy> that could well be an issue. Yes.
<Smurphy> Which kernel do you run ?
<Smurphy> But, I have the following errors
<Smurphy> [Tue Dec 15 09:04:40 2015] [drm:intel_set_pch_fifo_underrun_reporting [i915]] *ERROR* uncleared pch fifo underrun on pch transcoder A
<Smurphy> [Tue Dec 15 09:04:40 2015] [drm:intel_pch_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun
<Smurphy> Different ones :}
<eluus> Linux version 4.2.0-18-generic (buildd@lgw01-38) (gcc version 5.2.1 20151010 (Ubuntu 5.2.1-22ubuntu2) ) #22-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 6 18:25:50 UTC 2015
<eluus> There are other people who had the same error with this kernel
<eluus> one who also has a lenovo reports his error went away after upgrading it to 4.3
<eluus> I have no idea how to update kernel
<eluus> I hope it updates itself soon
<BluesKaj> eluus, to upgrade to a default if it's notr already installed run sudo apt dist-upgrade, but do a regular update and upgrade for your packages first
<Smurphy> eluus: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> eluus, to a default kernal , that is.
<Smurphy> should upgrade it to the last verison 4.2.0-198
<BluesKaj> lernel even
<Smurphy> 4.2.0-19 ...
<eluus> I had a NO_PUBKEY error during apt-get update
 * BluesKaj searches for his glasses
<Smurphy> eluus: prolly some non registered repositories.
<eluus> what should I do/
<Smurphy> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Smurphy> That
<eluus> k
<eluus> is there an easy way to upgrade to 4.3?
<Smurphy> 4.3 ? Eventuallym using backports.
<Smurphy> But that is not an easy way, and can make your system unusable.
<eluus> I'll just wait then
<eluus> hope this update to 4.2.0-19 fixes it
<eluus> didn't fix
<eluus> =[
<BluesKaj> eluus, dkms installed?
<FrancisBacon> What?
<FrancisBacon> I can't get Kubuntu to print text on my Canon Pixma MP160 scanner/printer
<FrancisBacon>  I"m running Kubuntu 14.04.3 on a live CD and my scanner-printer is working, but every time I try to print any text, the paper feeder just pushes out the paper without even trying to type anything
<FrancisBacon> I installed the drivers successfully, so everything else seems to work
<FrancisBacon> I can even scan images from the MP160's flatbed scanner
<FrancisBacon> But I can't print any text, and I just recently put in new black ink
<FrancisBacon> It was printing ok with Windows and with Linux Mint, but not with Kubuntu
<FrancisBacon> Do you have any solutions?
<malhaar> hello, can anyone please tell me is there any way I can set the wallpaper as desktop background by right clickin on the image?
<soee_> i dont think so, not in Plasma 5
<malhaar> so, folder view settings > wallpaper is the only way we can add wallpaers? and that too one at a time?
<mrigtrishna> FrancisBacon - you can sending text directly to printer's 9100 socket
<mrigtrishna> Select Add Printer > Manual URI > Connection: socket://<ip_of_your_printer>:9100
<tweety5> is it possible to test drive a kubuntu iso by just mounting it in Windows?
<zaggynl> Hi, anyone know how to get numerical keypad to work? it doesn't appear to register keypresses
<zaggynl> ..and for some reason it works if I boot up a VM with ubuntu
<zaggynl> Oh right, I used a workaround for this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183458
<ubottu> KDE bug 183458 in shortcuts "Numpad (keypad) keys not mapped correctly when setting Global Shortcuts" [Normal,Confirmed]
<zaggynl> Reported: 2009-02-06
<zaggynl> oh man
<RoadRunner> I can mount kubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso in WinXP and can look into its dir's but don't know how to make it "start" or if that's possible...
<BluesKaj> RoadRunner, you can't :-)
<RoadRunner> I intalled ubuntu to test it and buggered up some settings.  Now I can neither boot into it from the hd nor boot into kubuntu from my usb live booter (which works on another box).  So if I am to del the ubuntu partition, will its entry in Grub multibooer also disapear?
<RoadRunner> *multibooter
<BluesKaj> RoadRunner, why not try boot-repair, it can most likely fix your grub problem
<RoadRunner> BluesKaj: so then the sequence of action would be, kill ubuntu partition, then run grub's boot repair to remove ubuntu's entry and then try to boot kubuntu from its live usb?
<BluesKaj>  RoadRunner, what OSs do you ahve on the hdd first of all and do you want to replace ubuntu with kubuntu?
<Finetundar> Wait, why not just install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<Finetundar> And remove unity and whatever else is disliked
<RoadRunner> got WinXP and ubuntu now and I would like to either fix the ubuntu boot first or remove it and first try out kubuntu before installing it
<Finetundar> Or is the install just broken?
<Finetundar> uh, BluesKaj correct me if I'm wrong, couldn't you just install kubuntu and let it overwrite the grub settings? or will that cause problems?
<Finetundar> Sorry if I'm causing confusion
<RoadRunner> Finetundar: under ubuntu, I changed monitor settings and turned off "quiet boot".  That made the task bar unreachable for me and when I tried to reboot, the booting doesn't start x, just gets to login and fails at the password stage
<Finetundar> ok, ok. Now we're getting somewhere
<RoadRunner> when I try to boot into a kubuntu live usb now (on that box), the boot fails reporting a "boot error"
<BluesKaj> ok with XP then there no UEFI problems to deal with , that's why I asked what he had installed, Finetundar , but now it's just a straightforward overwrite  in his case
<Finetundar> can you boot it up? without the live
<RoadRunner> Finetundar: read above :)
<Finetundar> BluesKaj: well, it sounds like we can fix the problem without installing a new OS,unless, RoadRunner you do wish to replace ubuntu completly
<Finetundar> RoadRunner: I can't scroll back too far, I just logged in a second ago
<RoadRunner> Finetundar: under ubuntu, I changed monitor settings and turned off "quiet boot".  That made the task bar unreachable for me and when I tried to reboot, the booting doesn't start x, just gets to login and fails at the password stage
<RoadRunner> the ubuntu partition has nothing of value to me - it was just a tester; so I'll do what ever is easier
<BluesKaj> RoadRunner, then just delete the ubuntu partition and reformat it to ext4 then install kubuntu, it will also reinstall grub
<Finetundar> Beat me to it
<RoadRunner> ok, sounds good
<RoadRunner> now, another q
<Finetundar> shoot
<RoadRunner> you can "throw" a file manager window at the edge of the screen and have it resize automatically to occupy 1/2 the screen.  Is that a feature of Unity or of Compiz specifically?
<RoadRunner> and is the same functionality available with kubuntu's desktop?
<Finetundar> RoadRunner: what version are you gonna install?
<RoadRunner> I was going with kubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Finetundar> moment
<BluesKaj> RoadRunner, never tried that with kubuntu kwin, not sure if that's available, but kubuntu's virtual desk tops and pager are superior to ubuntu's version
<RoadRunner> waiting :)
<Finetundar> I'm checking
<RoadRunner> so is that functionality dictated by a windows manager (compiz/KWin)?
<Finetundar> RoadRunner: after a breif look, it looks like windows wpill act more like they do in Microsucks Winblows  8/7
<BluesKaj> it might be an option in system settings under desktop behaviour called desktop effects, but I'm sure if you research it
<BluesKaj> you'll find somethin suitable
<RoadRunner> Finetundar: I know that under "Winblows7" it is done by default :)
<RoadRunner> BluesKaj: I am just trying to undrstand if that feature is accomplished at the level of a windows manager or above it at the desktop level?
<Finetundar> Yeah, it'll act more like that by default
<RoadRunner> Finetundar: "Yeah, it'll act more like that by default" in Kubuntu?
<Finetundar> yeah, well at least with 15.10
<Finetundar> Not sure if it does that with KDE 4 on 14.04, I'd have to reattach that hard drive
<RoadRunner> I guess I'll have to dig through settings to be sure
<BluesKaj> RoadRunner, we don't use a windows manager exactly like compiz, kwin is an accomplished window manager with many options available , but I'm not sure if that includes what you mean by desktop level
<RoadRunner> this ties into my next question re: file managers.  I am after maximum configurability with 4 vert. pannel split views.  For those who used them, can Krusader be superior to Konqueror in some tasks?
<BluesKaj> RoadRunner, the default file manager is dolphin in kubuntu since kde4/plasma4 , we're now on plasma 5
<RoadRunner> I tried dolphin, its less configurable than the ones I mentioned
<BluesKaj> RoadRunner, you'll need to research dolphin as well , it's much more configurable than you think
<BluesKaj> anyway , it's ben a long day here, time to close up shop ...take care
<RandomNoob> guys is for plasma 5 really good themes?
<RoadRunner> thanks for the help thus far; but I did research dolphin and it cannot do 4 vert pannels
<Finetundar> But can dolphin not do tabs?
<RandomNoob> hello guys. Im trying to create live usb with linux mint on kubuntu.  im using unetbootin. after rebook and trynig to boot from usb im getting error with "missing operating system"
<RoadRunner> is there perhaps a more specific channel for discussions on packages someone could recomend?
<keithzg> Finetundar: Dolphin does tabs just fine, but if you want 4 panels shown simultaneously (which quickly reading the backlog seems like what RoadRunner was after) you're kindof out of luck. Of course you can always just open two dolphin windows and have each split ;)
#kubuntu 2015-12-17
<Quantos> Whenever my mouse gets over a application on the taskbar my windows all lose focus, most annoying, how can I turn that off?
<Quantos> KUbuntu 15.10
<Quantos> Actually, losing focus is probably a misnomer, it's more like they fade out to near invisibility
<Cha0> hey, i want to uninstall all of kde, plasma, etc from kubuntu. im switching to one of the tiled managers i've been using. is this going to be simple or hard? as long as it boots up to console and i can log in, i'll be ok
<Cha0> figured it out (psychocats new? site). gb
<Daniel> hello
<Guest23003> i have a problem with kde
<Guest23003> can you help me?
<hateball> heh
<hateball> It is pretty hard to help without knowing what the problem is. Also if a person quits after 10 seconds
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Smurphy> Morning.
<lordievader> How are you, Smurphy?
<Smurphy> Tired.... Can't wake up lately. Damn long nights on this side of the planet.
<Smurphy> :}
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Smurphy> Morning ;)
<Smurphy> Going on the threadmill ... Have to move ;)
<Khalid> hi :D
<terrier31> Hi
<BluesKaj> hi terrier31
<mflow> In KDE Menu Editor how do I pass an argument to a command? /bin/sh "/home/username/Software/Java/netbeans-8.0.2/bin/netbeans --jdkhome $JAVA_HOME" doesn't work
<BluesKaj> mflow, bin.sh  not bin/sh
<genii> BluesKaj: No, he's using there sh in the /bin directory to run netbeans
<mflow> yes, and I need to pass an additional command to the sh script called /home/username/Software/Java/netbeans-8.0.2/bin/netbeans
<BluesKaj> genii, ok, well he's crossposting so he might get an answer in #kde too
<mflow> it's something related to sh/bash
<mflow> as it doesn't work in the command line either
<genii> I'm not sure netbeans is a shell script. What does file /home/username/Software/Java/netbeans-8.0.2/bin/netbeans say?
<mflow> it is a shell script
<mflow> file says POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable and I've looked inside it also
<genii> Try just ./path/bin/netbeans       ..with the ./
<genii> ( omitting the /bin/sh )
<BluesKaj> those kinds of commands are obviously beyond  my understanding, but you did receive a suggestion in #kde
<BluesKaj> as well
<deeds> kvo stava pedali :D
<genii> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<genii> Aw, he quit now
<Quantos> KUbuntu 15.10 using plasma - my second monitor works, it has windows in it, there is no wallpaper though
<Quantos> Just a black screen
<genii> Quantos: Did you try right-click ...desktop settings... wallpaper ?
<Quantos> Yeah, I did, nothing in there affected it
<Quantos> Oddly though, I can't leave desktop view for folder view anymore either
<Quantos> genii: ^^^
<genii> Yes, I'm not sure how to solve this one. ( and I'm on Vivid so can't test here)
<Quantos> This happened after I was changing some OpenGL settings, forcing OpenGL 2, but I can't remember where I did that at....
<Quantos> found it, going to try a reboot
 * genii makes more coffee
<Quantos> genii: Well, that didn't affect it either
<genii> Quantos: Guess you'll have to wait until someone who knows about multiple monitors in Wily is active in the channel ( or alternately check the forums)
<Quantos> Yeah, I do appreciate your response though
<shadeslayer> anyone know how to twiddle x11vnc
 * Quantos wonders if that's anything at all like twiddling your thumbs...
<marco-parillo> thumbs ... whatever
<Quantos> LOL
<anna`> xD
<carina> h
<bazil> hi
<bggr> hi ... the last news that we have see in Kubuntu site News is about the Jonathan Riddell Stands Down as Release Manager of Kubuntu ,,,,,, the site is stop to refresh?
<sheytan> heya! Any news when plasma 5.5 and apps 5.12 comes up?
<valorie> sheytan: we're working on it
<valorie> also: long time, no see@
<valorie> !
<sheytan> valorie: i sometimes visit here :)
<sheytan> doing my own business now, no tiem :(
<valorie> well, busy can be good, right?
<valorie> you're doing well enough to eat occasionally and get online, so that's good
<sheytan> running hugry is the last thing i wanna do
<sheytan> hungry*
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> what's your business now, sheytan?
<sheytan> IT services for companies, including notebooks repair
<sheytan> creating web pages, etc
<valorie> sounds cool
#kubuntu 2015-12-18
<shurtagul> Why doesnt the gutar tabs applet work in amarok? the wikipedia used to not but it randomly started to, maybe after I upgraded stuff..
<valorie> shurtagul: you might check their kde-apps page or whereever the code is
<valorie> it's a plugin, not a part of amarok
<shurtagul> Also muon disappeared since I moved to the unstable channel.
<valorie> shurtagul: muon, or muon package-manager?
<valorie> and by "unstable channel" do you mean kci-unstable?
<shurtagul> both
<shurtagul> and I believe, I added the ppa and upgraded
<shurtagul> "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming." Then goes on to show unmet dependencies.
<Sine_> Is this channel for support?
<Sine_> Having an issue with 15.10 install.
<derekc> Seems after the 3rd or 4th update on Wily I have been getting the 5 key repeating it self even though it's never been pressed.  I don't have another keyboard to test if it's hardware but I did open the keyboard and the board and contacts all seem fine but I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this and maybe it's software related?
<Dragnslcr> derekc- I have seen that once or twice, but I assumed it was just my keyboard. Pressing any other key stopped it.
<Sine_> Installation is hanging on Preparing install right before selecting disks
<jie__> how can I install wubi in kubuntu?
<hateball> !wubi | jie__
<ubottu> jie__: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<hateball> jie__: Note the "Do not use" part.
<jie__> WO
<jie__> fcitx
<jie__> Sorry.
<jie__> Do don't see.
<jie__> I mean Wubi input method for Chinese.
<jie__> It's like Pinyin input method.
<hateball> !info ibus-table-wubi
<ubottu> ibus-table-wubi (source: ibus-table-chinese): ibus-table input method: Wubi. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (wily), package size 2911 kB, installed size 10697 kB
<hateball> I have no idea, but this seems to be a package
<jie__> In Ubuntu I can through "setting->Language->Support Language" add Chinese
<jie__> then through "text entry" add wubi input method.
<jie__> but in Kubuntu I can't.
<jie__> I must install ibus manually.
<jie__> I just want to is have a easy way to have a Chinese input method.
<hateball> jie__: maybe they know more in #ubuntu-cn
<hateball> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jie__> Ok, thank you.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mausschubser> hallo, itś me again
<mausschubser> still the intel 915 chip
<mausschubser> with the same problem as in 14.04
<mausschubser> my buttons to close, maximize or minimise a window are gone
<mausschubser> kde5 is crap
<mausschubser> it`s beta
<BluesKaj> kde5 doesn't exist
<mausschubser> but you are forced to use it, instead of 4
<BluesKaj> it's just kde with plasma 5
<mausschubser> does anyone know a possibility to use kde 4 under kubuntu 15.04?
<mausschubser> it`s the same
<s_20> mausschubser: uh, no
<s_20> it's depracated
<BluesKaj> nope, I stick with 14.04.3
<mausschubser> i have the problem for 4 days now
<s_20> you might want to try a different distribution then
<mausschubser> upgrading, upgrading, updating
<mausschubser> i am running kubuntu for years
<mausschubser> i never had such a problem
<s_20> so have i, at work, debian at home
<s_20> but the upgrade to 5.* was less than smooth
<s_20> then i switched to debian (and kde) at work as well, smooth sailing so far
<mausschubser> nice words
<mausschubser> in the older plasma 5 it worked
<mausschubser> but the system was slow, no german
<mausschubser> after updating to the latest , my bad, it's that catastrophe, again
<mausschubser> s_20: i don't have the time to set up a whole new system
<BluesKaj> I have 15.10 on my laptop with the i915 driver for intel gpu , but no problems that you describe mausschubser. Are you using a downloaded theme for desktop?
<mausschubser> hmm
<mausschubser> might be
<mausschubser> let me check
<Smurphy> mausschubser: You should use a different window manager theme !
<Smurphy> that's all.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, think he's embarassed after all his complaining and criticism, hasn't returned
<Smurphy> prolly ...
<Smurphy> BTW - do you by chance know if there is a PPA for Plasma 5.5 -> Kubuntu 15.10 ?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, the plasma 5.5 package isn't ready for kubuntu, but it should be in the backports in a few days from what i was told by the devs yesterday
<mausschubser> back
<Smurphy> ah nice. Thx for the info. I won't be able to check it out until after christmas, but I'll give it a try.
<Smurphy> mausschubser: You should use a different window manager theme !
<mausschubser> BluesKaj: kwin-x11 was missing, I installed
<Smurphy> If that does not work, delete all the caches.
<mausschubser> Smurphy: it was the default one, thanks
<Smurphy> those related to the plasmashell -> cd ~/.cache && rm -rf plasmashell
<BluesKaj> interesting , hwe could kwin-X11 be missing
<BluesKaj> how
<Smurphy> Do that from the console (after switching down -> Ctrl-Alt-F1, login, and remove it.
<mausschubser> Smurphy: i already solved it! Thank you
<Smurphy> ah - ok.
<mausschubser> :-)
<mausschubser> i don have a clue
<mausschubser> `t
<mausschubser> thanks for your help and merry christmas to everybody
<mausschubser> bye
<Smurphy> cya
<Smurphy> found out why I couldn't start mysql on my Kubuntu.
<Smurphy> because I run it off a SSD - I tend to mount /var/log, /var/run and some other directories from tmpfs -> Ramfs.
<Smurphy> When I boot up - I create the directory structure and files required by some programs manually out of rc.local.
<Smurphy> When mysql does not find /var/run/mysqld and /var/log/mysql owned by user mysql - it won't start.
<Maxiride> i've read the announcement of plasma 5.5.1 on the kde website but I didn't understood if it's still a beta or if I will be able to install it shortyl on kubuntu 15.10
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, it should be in he backports in a few days
<BluesKaj> the
<Maxiride> BluesKaj:  ins't the backports repo for testing\unstable software?
<BluesKaj> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<Maxiride> my fault, must have misunderstood the "back" part of "backports" xD
<Maxiride> thanks
<soee> i dourb in will be in backports in a few days
<soee> *doubt
<BluesKaj> gotta keep their hopes up , when all th eother distros already have 5.5 in their repos, soee
<BluesKaj> soee, so what's your prediction for 5.5?
<soee> 5.5.1 is on TODO list for Xenial - probably not started yet
<soee> it has to get into Xenial than backports will start
<BluesKaj> he was asking about 15.10
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<veqz_> why is the only two options for downloading kubuntu at kubuntu.org 14.04 or 15.10? 15.10 doesn't like my optimus laptop, so I would like to go back to 15.04.
<s_20> veqz_: because that's how ubuntu releases work
<s_20> either you take the latest or a LTS release
<veqz_> 15.04 wasn't an LTS?
<s_20> they happen every 2 years
<Veqz> ah ok
<genii> Veqz: Nope
<Veqz> so is there any support for 15.04 still? I found the iso on my disk, but would it just be useless to install it now?
<genii> 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, next is 16.04 April next year
<genii> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd  release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - 15.04 reaches end of life in Januray of 2016
<Veqz> ah ok
<Veqz> thanks
<genii> Veqz: As you can see, it will be EOL in Jan
<Veqz> useless then
<Veqz> I'll try to live with this then, or see if I find another distro until 16.04. :)
<CrystalMare> I'm trying to load a script from a shortcut
<CrystalMare> I've set the shortcut to the .sh file and made sure its executeable
<CrystalMare> But if I press the screenshot, nothing happens
<CrystalMare> If I click the script in dolphin, it runs just fine
<CrystalMare> err*
<CrystalMare> shortcut, not screenshot
<genii> CrystalMare: Do you have a shebang on the first line of the script?
<CrystalMare> Yes
<BluesKaj> think if it's an executable file then you need to creat a link not a shortcut
<CrystalMare> It's a .sh file
<CrystalMare> #!/bin/bash
<Smurphy> and is it executable ? chmod 755 <filename>
<Smurphy> Then, you need to make sure that files from your directory are allowed to be executed
<CrystalMare> It's just one file
<Smurphy> And - last but not least - if you expect something to happen, tell it to be executed in a console/terminal;
<CrystalMare> Smurphy, https://i.imgur.com/cuhmz0A.png
<CrystalMare> There's a . at the beginning of the path
<CrystalMare> There's no option to start it in a terminal
<Smurphy> Oh - but there is: "konsole -e ~/scripts/sync_home.sh"
<Smurphy> That's what I use. Starts konsole which in turn starts the script and displays me what it does.
<CrystalMare> But I do not need the terminal at all
<CrystalMare> So can I start konsole in 'invisible' mode or something ?
<Smurphy> What does that script do ?
<CrystalMare> It allows me to select a region of my screen, and then it makes a snap and uploads it to imgur
<Smurphy> eventually you have to set the DISPLAY Variable inside the script. Don't know if it is provider with it.
<Smurphy> Start it with the konsole, and see what it returns.
<Smurphy> As means of debugging.
<Smurphy> Unfortunately, I'll have to leave soon :( I have a 500Km drive ahead.
<CrystalMare> https://gist.github.com/CrystalMare/c581d1400bfe7bfabfc3
<Smurphy> So - looks like it is working.
<CrystalMare> How do I go about configuring konsole -e ~/script
<CrystalMare> Because if I put that in the Custom Shortcuts and press Apply
<CrystalMare> it removes it again
<Smurphy> Can't tell. Sorry. I usually do all on the console
<CrystalMare> So I can't just run a script from a shortcut ?
<CrystalMare> Smurphy, I found the problem
<CrystalMare> Doing CTRL + SHIFT + 4 is saved as CTRL + $
<CrystalMare> But when you execute it, it doesnt see the $
<Smurphy> yep. Correct.
<pkay_> j
<BluesKaj> k
<pkay_> can somebody help me in registering nickname !!
<Chaser> !register | pkay_
<ubottu> pkay_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pkay_> thanks chaser and ubottu
<JaX> Hello
<JaX> I have one question, can i install a *i686.deb on Kubuntu 64bits?
<JaX> I have one question, can i install a *i386.deb on Kubuntu 64bits?
<genii> Usually.
<genii> JaX: All the *buntu have shipped with multiarch built in for some time now, they run 64 or 32 bit things.
<JaX> Thank you, so multi arch works fine ? Because in my Debian don't work
<genii> JaX: Although if this is some mystery deb, it might be putting things in /usr/lib32 instead of the new standardized place in /lib/i386-linux-gnu
<genii> JaX: What are you trying to install, and on what version of Kubuntu?
<JaX> So un Ubuntu, deb multiarch works fine, not like debian ?
<JaX> Skype & TW
<genii> JaX: You can install Skype from Canonical repositories if you enable partner repositories
<JaX> Thanks, but have publicity in Skype, no ?
<genii> ( no need then to manually dpkg -i deb)
<JaX> And trackers of Canonical
<genii> Not that I'm aware of.
<BlueProtoman> What exactly does KDE's "Activities" feature do?
<JaX> Don't understand ^^'
<JaX> You know, the Ubuntu tracker, he's only on Unity ? Or on all versions
<soee> BlueProtoman: Activities are something liek Virtial Desktop were, but here you can bind some apps to activities, show only fiels used on each activity in menu, pasue/disable activity and bring it back when you want etc. :)
<JaX> Excuse my English i'm french ^^ it's the reason i don't understand all
<soee> i think in new Frameworks there is also option to make activity pricvate
<JaX> Kubuntu have a tracker like Ubuntu ?
<clivejo> Tracker?
<JaX> clivejo: Ubuntu contain a tracker with searchs etc
<clivejo> oh the Unity online search?
<clivejo> Kubunbu used KDE desktop not Unity
<clivejo> uses
<JaX> Yeah you know,
<JaX> I have see : Ubuntu contain a rat/informer
<JaX> For canonical i think
<denza242> JaX: what
<JaX> denza242: i have see Ubuntu contain a "tracker"
<denza242> JaX: oh you mean the whole unity scopes debacle? That's fixed now
<JaX> Tracker is not on Ubuntu now ?
<denza242> JaX: it is not on ubuntu now
<JaX> Thank you
<JaX> So Ubuntu is clean ?
<JaX> Like debian ?
<valorie> what do you mean by "clean"?
#kubuntu 2015-12-19
<denza242> valorie: probably means "not backdoored"
<denza242> JaX: yes
<JaX> Yeah denza242
<JaX> Thank you, because i have see, canonical tracks users
<JaX> Or something like that
<valorie> there has always been the option to allow user:agent or so
<valorie> but again, that has always been OFF by default
<valorie> tracking user:agent, I mean
<JaX> valorie: it's the canonical tracker ?
<valorie> JaX: no
<valorie> sorry don't have time to explain right now, we're going to dinner
<JaX> valorie: what is the canonical tracker ?
<JaX> ...
<valorie> the scopes is I believe what you referred to
<valorie> we use *nothing* like that
<valorie> nothing at all, and never have
<JaX> So ubuntu do not track me, he's good like debian ?
<JaX> Free like debian ?
<n1cky> I'm getting a lot of graphics issues on wily, Atom Z36xxx/Z37xxx graphics, compositor is set to use OpenGL 3.1 with GLX
<n1cky> screen tearing is common, but I have vsync on automatic so I assume I can fix that
<n1cky> but the biggest thing is a lot of leftover fragements of windows and taskbar popups
<n1cky> Is this fixed / better in upstream KDE?
<scott> does someone here know who runs the kubuntu-ci bot?
<scott> it's been sending me private notices regarding build failures but I am entirely unaffiliated with kubuntu
<scott> might be a fun bug going on :)
<valorie> scott: please write to the kubuntu-devel list with the relevant details, like to which email account those emails are being sent
<scott> valorie: it's sending me notices here on freenode, not by email
<scott> I was hoping there'd be some developers familiar with the bot here - is there a development channel I should check instead?
<valorie> #kubuntu-devel
<scott> thanks
<valorie> those notices used to be in a private chan, and now on that chan
<valorie> uber-strange that they are coming to you
<scott> yeah, it was certainly surprising
<lukas_> hey
<francish> Hi all,  I'm a Kubuntu user for a long time and I'm not sure if it's future is secured now. Any official statement from Canonical or Kubuntu Council about this ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<francish> Good morning
<lordievader> francish: Other people have stood up to replace Riddel. There will at least be a 16.04, and I suppose more.
<francish> I would hope so, thanks. Kubuntu council is positive but I could not see any strong sign, apart teh work on 16.04. Thanks and have a nice day
<marus> after upgrade my kernel from 3.16.0-55-generic 4.2.0-19-generic, usb and wireless doesn't work, do i have to install something else like extra?
<marus> any one know if 4.2.0-19-generic support on 14.04?
<marus> okay thanks ...
<marus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1424676
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424676 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu2: bcmwl kernel module failed to build with kernel 4.0 [error: ‘STATION_INFO_TX_BITRATE’ undeclared (first use in this function)]" [High,Fix released]
<lordievader> 4.1.2 works on my 14.04 vm's...
<marus> lordievader: there is big diference between vm and pysical host, and 4.2 and 4.1
<lordievader> I know, just sharing my experience.
<marus> lordievader: thanks ;-)
<arnaudoff> hi guys. I'm a new linux user. I've just installed kubuntu. I want to ask you something because I can't figure it out alone.
<soee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arnaudoff> I wish to add some shortcuts and they are: with WIN button to open start menu; with CTRL+ALT+T to open terminal and with WIN+E to open /root
<arnaudoff> I've found in start menu - global/standard/custom keyboard shortcuts but don't know how to set these ones I've mentioned
<arnaudoff> @soee, thank you in advance, mate
<soee> i'm not sure if you can set only META (WIN) key alone as a shortcut
<soee> worth to remember: plasma developers call windows key META here
<soee> buti think you can use any combination META + XXX to open menu widget
<soee> you can right click on menu icon i panel, open menu widget settings and go to Keyboard Shortcuts section an bind some shortcut there
<soee> arnaudoff: when it somes to teminal i strongly suggest to install Yakuake
<soee> it as a utostarted, hidden by defautl dropdown wrapper for terminal, activated by F12 key - you will love it
<arnaudoff> @soee, what are the advantages of yakuake?
<arnaudoff> :)
<soee> it looks liek this: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/12/19/snapshot40.png
<Fritigern> arnaudoff: I agree with soee, yakuake rocks. It should be possible to open Yakuake with a custom shortcut.
<arnaudoff> I've justs installed it and assign ctrl+alt+k to it.
<arnaudoff> ctrl+alt+t *
<soee> you have it running in teh bacground, dont have to start it each time you need temrinal access etc. is tupports tabs and all the other tuf.
<arnaudoff> thanks.
<arnaudoff> should I install another file manager or Dolphin is good?
<soee> lol :D Dolphin is teh best !
<Fritigern> As for the Win+E thing, it should be possible to write a simple script that's invoked by Win+E. However, why would you want to open /root?
<soee> just play with it a bit and you will notice how powerful it is
<arnaudoff> @Fritigern, as I said, I'm a new linux user and I'm NOT much familiar with using only the terminal. I've been using Windows for years and I'm used to open "My computer" this way (Meta+E). :)
<Fritigern> Ah, I see. In that case you will want to open /home/<your login name> instead. A quick notation of that would be ~/
<soee> and it equals opening Dolphin :D
<arnaudoff> I've just set it. :D
<Fritigern> So if you were to write a script (kinda like a batch file) you would want it to use the command "dolphin ~/" only without quotes
<arnaudoff> But Dolphin cannot be closed with Meta+W
<arnaudoff> :D
<Fritigern> You can close it with Alt+F4,
<soee> CTRL + Q
<soee> Q = Quit  (linux make it more sens)
<Fritigern> BTW arnaudoff, I am a self-proclaimed GUI addict, and II will usually prefer NOT using the terminal. Having said that, there are times when I do prefer the terminal, like when I am searching for a file, or updating Kubuntu.
<Fritigern> Anyway, I totally get what you are coming from. I made the switch 10 years ago and I remember how odd everything seemed in Linux, like not having drive letters, or having to setting a script as executable before I could run it.
<alex__> yuio
<arnaudoff> Fritigern, I like that someone understands me. :)
<Fritigern> I think most people here will understand you. We all started using Linux at some part of our lives. Some just have been using it longer than others
<soee> Fritigern: and don you have this feeling now that Windows is kinda stange :D ?
<Fritigern> Heh, I do. Whenever I have to use Windows i'm like "why can;t it work like Linux?" :-)
<soee> true, true :)
<Fritigern> Whenever I need a terminal in Windows, I will first try to usre Powershell, after all, many Linux-style commands will work, like lls of example (the only one that I can think of off the top of my head)
<Fritigern> That was suppoeds to be ls, not lls.
<Fritigern> Welcome back, arnaudoff
<arnaudoff> I've tried Linux Mint as first distro because a friend of mine told me that Mint's closest to Windows interface
<Fritigern> IMO KDE/Plasma is closer than Gnome.
<arnaudoff> But it was running slow and I don't enjoy it at all.
<arnaudoff> Then, other friends suggest me trying Ubuntu but finally I chose the kubuntu.
<Fritigern> Yeah, the Ubuntu interface (called Unity) is not every intuitive if you are used to Windows
<Fritigern> every = very
<AwN> valorie: ?
<arnaudoff> @Fritigern, I have ASUS X550VB and it has a technology called Smart Gesture. You can make different things with your touchpad, i.e. sliding down with three fingers minimizing all open apps.
<arnaudoff> I'm really missing it here.
<arnaudoff> Because ASUS made this driver for Windows only.
<Fritigern> That's a toughy, I don;t know if there is an alternative driver for that under Linux. I could have a look, but don;t count on anything
<arnaudoff> want to ask you something else
<arnaudoff> have you ever used elementaryos?
<Fritigern> I've found this, but I can not guarantee that it will work for you. http://askubuntu.com/questions/609228/asus-x750ja-and-ubuntu-gnome-14-04/611936#611936
<arnaudoff> I'm asking you this because I've a dilemma which one to install - kubuntu or elementaryos :D
<JustME> arnaudoff: Kubuntu has a tracker ?
<Fritigern> To be honest, I have no experience with ElementaryOS
<JustME> I wait valorie i want speak with him
<arnaudoff> JustME, what?
<JustME> arnaudoff: https://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<JustME> http://framablog.org/2012/12/08/stallman-ubuntu-espion/
<Fritigern> JustME: That issue has been resolved a long time ago
<soee_> JustME: valorie is a woman :D
<soee_> https://twitter.com/valoriez?lang=pl
<internetpanda> so I installed kubuntu on my macbook and all was fine then I went and changed the time format to de and now it won't load anything in kde
<internetpanda> it says Error loading QML file:
<internetpanda>                     file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.panel/conte
<internetpanda>                     nts/ui/main.qml:25:1: plugin cannot be loaded for
<internetpanda>                     module "org.kde.kquickcontrolsaddons": Cannot load
<internetpanda>                     library /usr
<internetpanda> help me kubuntu wan kenobi you're my only hope
<JustME> Sorry valorie & soee_ ^^
<soee_> internetpanda: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355618
<ubottu> KDE bug 355618 in general "Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.panel/contents/ui/main.qml:25:1: plugin cannot be loaded for module "org.kde.kquickcontrolsaddons": Cannot load library /usr" [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
<soee_> so the status is: Status RESOLVED FIXED
<soee_> probably in Plasma 5.5
<internetpanda> so how can I fix it soee_ ?
<JustME> What is the last version of Plasma, in Kubuntu ?
<JustME> Plasma 5.5.1 ?
<soee_> 5.4.3
<JustME> And how can i have the logo who jump with the mouse when i launch an app ?
<soee_> internetpanda: i do not know, i'm not sure if this has been fixed exactyl in new Plasma (probalby). You can try the hard way: reset system settings by removing .kde and .config files
<soee_> *directories
<internetpanda> soee_, will it recreate them?
<soee_> internetpanda: yes
<soee_> JustME: i think this is defautl behaviour / either way chech System Settings -> Appplications -> Launch Feedback
<internetpanda> I do recovery mode and root console from there
<internetpanda> but it loads the filesystem as read only
<internetpanda> so it wont let me delete .kde and .config
<soee_> use sudo
<internetpanda> I am logged in as root already
<internetpanda> sudo rm -rvf .kde doesnt work either
<internetpanda> says read only
<soee_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870817
<internetpanda> that worked for removal but the problem persists
<internetpanda> are the settings only in the user folder?
<Fritigern> My advice, do NOT remove those folders, but rename them instead
<Fritigern> Ah, too late
<internetpanda> I will just reinstall and not change the date I guess
<internetpanda> that's pretty shitty
<mmacheerpuppy> Hi
<mmacheerpuppy> Anybody here?
<mmacheerpuppy> I'm looking for some support on installing Kubuntu via Crouton
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<CrystalMare> How do I get rid of these two icons, https://i.imgur.com/xmUg858.png
<CrystalMare> There's no easy way of removing them
<lordievader> CrystalMare: Unlock the taskbar and remove them?
<CrystalMare> There's no unlock option
<CrystalMare> lordievader, There's no unlock option
<lordievader> CrystalMare: Right click task bar -> Panel options -> Panel settings -> remove icons
<CrystalMare> k
<CrystalMare> got it
<CrystalMare> -1 for kde
<CrystalMare> Took me too long to figure this out
<lordievader> ?
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, well now you know that right click on the panel gives you several options , that's a plus in my book
<mmacheerpuppy> Hey
<mmacheerpuppy> ANybody here?
<mmacheerpuppy> Anybody here*
<BluesKaj> check the nicklist
<mmacheerpuppy> Yeah but that doesn't show me who is AFK
<mmacheerpuppy> rofl
<BluesKaj> that depends on your client
<mmacheerpuppy> Does anybody know the KUBUNTU 15.10 installation repository name?
<mmacheerpuppy> I'm trying to get it
<mmacheerpuppy> but I can't find what it's called anywhere
<lordievader> Do you mean archive.ubuntu.com?
<BluesKaj> mmacheerpuppy, looking for the iso image?
<mmacheerpuppy> Perhaps, I'm new to the OS. I've got Kubuntu running on my Windows OS. However I want to get it running on my Chromebook.
<mmacheerpuppy> Now when I use Crouton I try sudo sh -e crouton -t "kubuntu-desktop"
<mmacheerpuppy> I'm not sure if I need to go ahead and make an unbuntu installation before I can install kubuntu
<mmacheerpuppy> All I can find on Google is a lot of old information as to how I'd go about installing the KDE over Ubuntu, and that's not what I want.
<mmacheerpuppy> because the KDE environment in question as far as I'm aware isn't the same thing as Kubuntu 15.10
<mmacheerpuppy> So with no specific instructions on how to install these kinds of packages for a new user this is a bit frustrating
<lordievader> "Kubuntu running on my Windows OS", what do you mean with that? Virtualized?
<lordievader> What version of Ubuntu does Crouton install?
<mmacheerpuppy> Sorry, I have it in dual boot via GRUB
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-10/
<mmacheerpuppy> Umm let me see
<lordievader> mmacheerpuppy: You do realize Kubuntu is little more than Ubuntu core + KDE, right?
<mmacheerpuppy> Yes
<mmacheerpuppy> That's what I've gathered from googling
<mmacheerpuppy> So whilst I can find instructions on how to install KDE (which people claim is KDE/Kunbuntu (but that can't be quite right) via Crouton)
<BluesKaj> !flavor
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<lordievader> mmacheerpuppy: That is rather correct though ;)
<BluesKaj> wth is crouton?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: A Chromebook thing for installing Ubuntu.
<mmacheerpuppy> Basically installs a linux distro over ChromeOS
<BluesKaj> ok lordievader, thanks
<mmacheerpuppy> You can choose between using sudo sh -e crouton [this is the package] -t "repository name here"
<mmacheerpuppy> so something like
<mmacheerpuppy> sudo sh -e crouton -t xfce
<mmacheerpuppy> would work
<BluesKaj> thought you wanted kde plasma desktop
<mmacheerpuppy> Well I'm new to Linux and what I want is the same Kubuntu 15.10 provided in the ISO image
<mmacheerpuppy> installing via Crouton
<lordievader> mmacheerpuppy: So what version of Ubuntu does it install? 14.04?
<mmacheerpuppy> lordievader: I could go ahead and make the Unbuntu installation now, and I believe so, yes.
<lordievader> Right, 14.04 has Plasma4, 15.10 has Plasma5. I think that that is the difference you are reffering to.
<mmacheerpuppy> lordievader: To me that claim would mean, Unbuntu 14.04 has Plasma4 and Kubuntu 14.04 (which contains Plasma 4) is the same as Unbuntu 14.04
<mmacheerpuppy> But that's not right
<mmacheerpuppy> What I want is the ISO image for Kubuntu at http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<lordievader> How is that not right?
<lordievader> Kubuntu and Ubuntu share the same core and repositories.
<mmacheerpuppy> lordievader: Well http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ looks NOTHING like Unbuntu 14.04
<lordievader> Correct, that is Plasma5.
<mmacheerpuppy> lordievader: I want it to be EXACTLY the same
<lordievader> mmacheerpuppy: Get Crouton to install 15.10.
<mmacheerpuppy> lordievader: So what you're saying is, Kubuntu + Plasma 5 == Unbuntu
<lordievader> No.
<mmacheerpuppy> unbuntu + plasma 5 == kubuntu *
<mmacheerpuppy> sorry
<lordievader> Yes. That is correct.
<mmacheerpuppy> okay
<BluesKaj> not unbuntu, it ubuntu btw, but you want kubuntu 15.10 which has kde/plasma 5 by default
<lordievader> I took Unbuntu to be a typo, is it actually something different?
<mmacheerpuppy> lordievader: That is a typo, yes. I spent all night working first line support
<mmacheerpuppy> lordievader: it was pretty cancerous
<jubo2> mmmhh..
<jubo2> trying to get ALSA MIDI -> JACK MIDI to work just appeared to cause that the internal nor external soundcard are being detected
<BluesKaj> jubo2, cat /proc/asound/modules , what does it show?
<jubo2> BluesKaj: it sees the hda intel and the 2 pcs usb audio
<jubo2> It's only a 2-tracker
<jubo2> kinda weird it shows 2
<BluesKaj> deepnds if you habve both analog and digital outs connected then it shows 2
<jubo2> digital out.. to the USB?
<jubo2> I got message today that they have shipped my mixer
<BluesKaj> I have both connected so the modules show 2
<jubo2> that's at least reliable analog technology
<jubo2> I was just trying to play klingity-klangity inztrument with mah midi controller
<jubo2> GNU/Linukka audio/studio not easy
<BluesKaj> cat /proc/asound/pcm for digital out
<BluesKaj> jubo2, use proper terms for linux and let's speak real english not some dialect
<jubo2> that sees them
<jubo2> but System Settings -> Multimedia sez only "default" card found
<jubo2> stupid machine not working like it should
<BluesKaj> do you havbe the drivers listed in  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ? Example: options snd-hda-intel index=0 (for Card 0) the the same for Card1 , probnly your usb soundcard driver
<BluesKaj> then the same
<jubo2> I'm not sure if I'm seeing them
<BluesKaj> yuo have to add them
<jubo2> One day I'm going to get a properly working JACK sink that uses ALSA driver and just input PulseAudio to JACK sinks
<jubo2> BluesKaj: who/what removed them?
<jubo2> should I be worried?
<BluesKaj> no , you just need to add them for added recognition
<BluesKaj> it's a modules helper file
<jubo2> It has # autoloader aliases
<jubo2> I think those just detect the sound cards in a sequence
<jubo2> so I'm not seeing a driver loaded specifically
<BluesKaj> don't think too much, just add them:-)
<jubo2> BluesKaj: how about I apaste the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<BluesKaj> if you wish
<jubo2> http://apaste.info/vuS
<jubo2> si vuS souhaitez regarder je vous remercie
<BluesKaj> the drivers won't show unless you add the lines for the inex as aI pointed out above
<BluesKaj> index
 * jubo2 brews some more coffee and gets some orange juice
<BluesKaj> jubo2, change the bottom line from "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" to "options snd-usb-audio index=1" , no quotes of course . also add, options snd-hda-intel index=0
<jubo2> BluesKaj: ok. right after the orange juice
<BluesKaj> you'll probly need to reboot
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Dänks for helps
<jubo2> I added those lines
<jubo2> rebooting now
<sora> hello
<jubo2> BluesKaj: no change :(
<jubo2> only default is seen by System Settings
<jubo2> The modifications to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf didn't affect that
<BluesKaj> jubo2, they have to be the same oder in system settings multimedia
<BluesKaj> order and card #
<jubo2> they are not in System Settings -> Multimedia
<jubo2> they just don't show up
<jubo2> usually you can alter their order switching the integers around
<BluesKaj> that's because you're still using pulseaudio. it mucks up the situation especially for jack
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is for regular alsa setups and not fully implemented drivers ...intel doesn't need pulse to work , snd-hda-intal driver is not dependent on pulse
<BluesKaj> ntel even
<BluesKaj> brb
<jubo2> Ok..
<jubo2> got this problem
<jubo2> 'aplay -l' lists all cards fine
<jubo2> but System Settings -> Multimedia -> Audio and Video does not see them
<jubo2> furthermore audio works on internal speakers but not on 3.5mm stereo jack
<CrystalMare> Every now and then
<CrystalMare> My entire taskbar freezes
<CrystalMare> God,  this is annoying
<BluesKaj> jubo2, because you have pulseaudio as the sound server. I'm not going to repeat myself again
<mmacheerpuppy> Hey!!
<mmacheerpuppy> Can someone give me a hand with disk partitioning for my linux installation?
<mmacheerpuppy>  In the Linux instructions it states, /var and /tmp should be > 5 GiB, So does that mean both VAR and TMP should take a maximum of 5GB ish
<mmacheerpuppy> or they should each be allocated 5GB
<mmacheerpuppy> That's very unclear
<mmacheerpuppy> take a minimum, rather
<mmacheerpuppy> Nobody here? :(
<BluesKaj> mmacheerpuppy, why do you need /var and /tmp partitions?
<mmacheerpuppy> BluesKaj: Apparently they are useful for security measures
<BluesKaj> are you on work machine ?
<mmacheerpuppy> BluesKaj: It will be used at the office
<mmacheerpuppy> BluesKaj: I can see why you want /tmp
<mmacheerpuppy> BluesKaj: as fixed but i have no idea how much space i should be allocating
<BluesKaj> is this a work requirement ? because I've never heard that /var and /tmp partitions provide better security
<ZaX_> valorie: ?
<BluesKaj> ZaX_, she's away
<ZaX_> BluesKaj: Thank's
<BluesKaj> marked as away, I mean
<FJEI> After installation of Kubuntu, my PC is locked on black screen when i reboot
<Walex2> FJEI: that almost always means that the graphics card driver is not right
<Walex2> FJEI: is it right when you shutdown and restart?
<FJEI> Walex2: Sometimes at boot, always when i shut down
<FJEI> Walex2: how i can resolve the problem ?
<sora> hello
<valorie> hmmm, what is the deal with people wanting to speak to me personally? not a good way to get your questions answered, IMO
#kubuntu 2015-12-20
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soee_> valorie: most likely they like you :)
<valorie> ha, only because they don't *know* me
<valorie> lol
<shurtagul> So I have a smallish problem, everything mostly works but I added the cl unstable ppa awhile ago, didnt realize that it was the daily untested builds. I removed the ppa but is there a way to revert back my upgrades? Some things wont install because Im in unstable, like muon.
<valorie> shurtagul: you might use ppa-purge
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<shurtagul> valorie: ok so since I removed the ppa, do I add it then use ppa-purge?
<valorie> you don't have to add it I don't think
<valorie> you have to install ppa-purge though
<shurtagul> thanks valorie youre very helpful
<shurtagul> valorie: Still cant get it to work. It did downgrade some packages, I installed synaptic, tried to fix dependencies to no avail
<regedit> hello
<regedit> so kubuntu (or is it apt?) *used* to delete older kernels (keeping 1 older version around, i think) automatically. but recently (after upgrading to 15.10 maybe?) all kernels keep piling up, old ones do not get autoremoved anymore
<ericcaron> allo , ello :)
<ericcaron> Kubuntu is running a bit slow for me (not much installed as of yet) is there a way to speed up the loading of programs safely? or is Kubuntu generally slow because of how it's "built"?
<valorie> shurtagul: try `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> more than once if necessary
<valorie> the -f switch is not force, but fix
<ericcaron> ok
<valorie> ericcaron: it does seem a bit slower later
<valorie> it's like the devels now all have SSDs, so they aren't noticing it
<ericcaron> yeah i am on a ghetto first gen intel macbook pro. stuff loads up sluggish but downloading and installing anything doesn't seem to be too bad. everything seems to work right at least, wishing there was a non-destructive way to boost program load speeds across the board. though i am thinking its a combination of hardware+software.
<valorie> could be
<ericcaron> i will stick to it for now . might swap over to xubuntu or something lighter. just using it to browse the net and explore commands and what not inside of linux itself/ learn to trouble shoot etc
<sutradhar-pc> hi
<malakian> How can I install Kubuntu without instaling boot manager? I'm using reFInd and I would like to do this manualy.
<prietpraat> not my first noob question: how do i install plasma 5.5 on kubuntu 15.10?
<prietpraat> is there perhaps a tutorial availabl?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pac1> I'm searching for a facility in kubuntu that will allow me to easily mount unmounted partitions without using fstab.  This is a feature of ubuntu and i'm looking for a similar feature in kubuntu.
<pac1> looks like dolphin is what I'm looking for.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  heya
<BluesKaj> Hi Roey
<Roey> was wondering, couldja help me with this, it's been not working for months now.;
<Roey> first off,
<Roey> I am not sure what device it is getting assigned
<Roey> if any
<Roey> I checked /var/log/syslog and dmesg and found nothing
<Roey> dmesg
<Roey> er
<Roey> sdb
<Roey> I disconnected and re-connected it, now I see it is /dev/sdb.
<Roey> then I try "sudo mount /dev/sdb /backup"
<Roey> ls /backup
<Roey> (it shows nothing)
<BluesKaj> try to resist hitting the enter key too often...put your question in a single line , makes it more coherent for me
<Roey> ok
<BluesKaj> is /backup in /etc/fstab?
<Roey> yeah.
<Roey> BluesKaj:  yes it is.
<BluesKaj> you shouldn't need to mount it then
<Roey> omg
<Roey> listen
<Roey> it won't even get recognized
<Roey> I'm trying to diagnose this
<Roey> I tried cfdisk /dev/sdb,
<Roey> and it asks me to assign it a label.
<BluesKaj> unless the entry is incorrect
<Roey> which is not what I expect from cfdisk
<Roey> it doesn't matter, I can't even mount this successfully when I specifically enter the device name
<BluesKaj> pastebin your /etc/fstab file
<Roey> I'm tryinhg to find out if my disk is damaged or if it is recoverable
<Roey> one moment..
<Roey> BluesKaj:  http://pastebin.com/7DTw7Sis
<BluesKaj> not familiar witht nofail entry, what's that supposed to do
<Roey> it means that it will not pause the system and ask for user help if the drive is not found
<BluesKaj> ic
<Dragnslcr> "mount /dev/sdb" is almost certainly wrong. You probably want something like "mount /dev/sdb1"
<Dragnslcr> As a bit of a sanity check, you can also try "sudo blkid /dev/sdb1" to see what file system it has
<Roey> jesus fucking christ.
<Roey> are you not reading what I said above about it not even recognizing the drive?
<Roey> /dev/sdb: UUID="0b632782-3d8d-4a5e-bea3-2197cd38deef" TYPE="ext4"
<Dragnslcr> If /dev/sdb is reporting as an ext4 partition, then I would think something is very wrong
<Dragnslcr> sudo blkid /dev/sda  ;  /dev/sda: ... PTTYPE="dos"
<Dragnslcr>  /dev/sdb should list a partition table. /dev/sdb1 should be a file system.
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> well I have it on /dev/sdb
<Roey> not /dev/sdb1
<Roey> (I hae the filesystem on /dev/sdb)
<Dragnslcr> That's definitely not normal
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I mean tat's the way I've been doing it for ages
<Roey> (on my backup drive, that is)
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, maybe it can work, but I've never tried it, and I have no idea why anyone would want to
<Roey> ok anyway, so:
<Roey> I cannot seem to mount this.
<Roey> and I do not see any error messages in the output of "dmesg" or in /var/log/syslog
<Roey> I am considering just re-formatting this and setting Dirvish back up again.
<TNVolFan> Any of you guys know how to post to newsgroups anonymous?
<BluesKaj> try #newsgroups, this is kubuntu support
<BluesKaj> or some such chat
<TNVolFan> ok BluesKaj, this IRC Client is a PITA lol
<flavia_> hi! I set up a printer using CUPS, test page from both CUPS and kde printer settings works fine, pdf sent to the printer using lpr works fine as well, but in okular the page is not centered (it gets cut off by a few cm on the right...), any ideas? tnx
#kubuntu 2016-12-19
<oceanquake> Hi all.  I'm trying to install Kubuntu 14.04 LTS on a machine with intel graphics.  After boot, I see the wallpaper and the Kubuntu 14.04 window where the installation dialogs are presumably supposed to be, but that dialog is just gray/white.  I can switch VTs via Ctrl+Alt+F1, etc., but can't get any content to appear in the installer window.  Web searches didn't turn this up, so help would be appreciated.
<oceanquake> hmm, the main download page points to 14.04.4 , but http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/release/ shows a 14.04.5 .  14.04.5 seems to work.
<sintre> is there a way to remove a backport , installed one for gfx drivers to try and fix a konsole crashing , it updated some drivers but , the server takes like a minute to load headers
<R13ose> Still having a hardtime with touchpad, too sensitive
<kuSuSE> I just disable mine when I boot if I have an external USB mouse with me
<kuSuSE> oh wow I replied after two hours
<kuSuSE> this channel is dead >_>
<sintre> yea slow night :)
<sintre> i use a notebook as well , but also an external mouse so haven't messed around with touch pad settings
<sintre> so no help from here really
<DarinMiller> somebody fighting touchpad issues?
<DarinMiller> I missed the post....
<sintre> somebody said there touchpad was to sensistive like an hour ago
<sintre> R13ose
<sintre> Still having a hardtime with touchpad, too sensitive
<sintre> still in chat maybe she'll come back
<sintre> no offens eif that turns out to be a he :)
<DarinMiller> sintre: try installing xserver-xorg-input-libinput.  That makes my jittery mouse pad on a Lenovo work work almost perfectly
<sintre> not me was other user
<sintre> :)
<DarinMiller> My only gripe is palm detection is still fails to ignore my palm.
<sintre> this old alppy , but getting my new mouse is actualy opposite
<sintre> new system is i3 2 ghz
<sintre> still clean , that touch pad is twice the size
<sintre> but only problem with it is making double click on scroll bars stick , so gotta double click and hold again
<sintre> another minor issue for me to chew on :)
<sintre> mine is a dell
<sintre> after i get this old work horse worked out , then i can start with new one before i swap over all stuff and make it my main
<[Relic]> would any problems show up if I had 2 exact same monitors on the same vid card; any random switching around?
<sintre> i've had problems with duel monitors in older plsma 5.8
<sintre> but when trouble shooting some others said that exact reolution for each is fine
<sintre> not possible for me with my set up though
<sintre> but different resolutions in plsm 5..5
<sintre> didn't like or understand different resolutions running in duel or extended
<sintre> so one or the other had to be huighe ror lower which made everything look like crap
<sintre> older plsama 5.5 sry
<[Relic]> I was just wondering about exactly the same monitors say something like asus model a247x (made up number); I currently have 2 same resolution different mfg monitors running
<sintre> i haven't got a chance to test plsma 5.8 yet
<sintre> well honestly if win junk 10 can do duel or extended
<sintre> to native resolutions of different monitors maybe we can  find a way to :)
<sintre> before i nixed win ten and its junk hdd from new system tested it
<sintre> so it a software issue on kde/plsa side and now with everybody getting computers qwith hdmi or vga out  hopefully we can go there
<sintre> i also had a problem with 0 sound being carrieds thru hdmi
<sintre> again haven't tested 5.8 on new system yet
<sintre> would be nice to be able to relax on couch with bigg tv as monitor and some blue tooth keyboard/mice
<sintre> :)
<[Relic]> I just use 10 foot cables  :)
<sintre> well thats one solution :)
<tuxisagamer> I just upgraded to 16.10 and now my system won't boot with EFI enabled and without EFI there's no sound.
<sintre> can you get into an os
<tuxisagamer> Yeah, I can boot to the desktop with EFI disabled and the EFI partition commented out.
<sintre> seems  more like a driver problem , i had my own battle with the new firmware nonsense
<tuxisagamer> I've tried switching the EFI and swap partitions even.
<sintre> well my firm ware on my new system is uefi
<sintre> even more annoying
<sintre> as for sound i would look up and try to update drivers and packages
<sintre> i couldn't even boot
<tuxisagamer> Everything was working fine till this morning.
<sintre> i know that sounds simply , not meant to be offensive
<sintre> so it DID work then stopped?
<tuxisagamer> I built this machine 4 years ago.
<sintre> ok after your upgrade was that when it stopped working?
<tuxisagamer> I upgraded it a few days ago. Was working fine till this morning.
<sintre> so it did work
<sintre> , not its just stopped
<sintre> i would try a live dvd/usb stick and see
<sintre> make sure it note a potential hardware failure
<tuxisagamer> I already ran a full bad block check on the drive.
<sintre> not concerned about block
<sintre> make sure your audio is working hardware wise is first step imo
<sintre> then can go deeper ito potential hardware issues
<sintre> weould be my plan of action , than again i'm a noob :)
<tuxisagamer> It boots into a live usb fine.
<sintre> does audio work then?
<sintre> in live
<tuxisagamer> That I didn't check.
<sintre> well sinse audio is the problem might wanna go there
<sintre> first before messing around with a never ending hit and miss with drivers
<tuxisagamer> With splash turned off and my efi partition active in fstab I was getting timeouts after quota check.
<sintre> and also test if you can not just speakers , but another set of headphones
<tuxisagamer> So I have been looking at the drive and partitions.
<sintre> well your probally mor knowledgable than me , that stuff is above my head . I'm the start first elimate potential cause then move on kind guy
<sintre> wish i could help more
<sintre> :(
<sintre> i don't think the drive or partitions would have anything to do with your audio not working
<sintre> whats Installed on them probally do
<sintre> also , not linux or os related
<tuxisagamer> I've tried like 6 or 7 kernel versions and they're all suddenly failing with the efi partition enabled.
<sintre> i've used enough computers to know that sometimes static electricity can get built up inside a pc long enough to block signals from ports
<tuxisagamer> The audio device is currently showing as dummy output.
<sintre> so unpolugging everything and grounding yourself before you do it , then giving whole system a rest for thirty minutes might help
<tuxisagamer> Checking the audio in a live usb is not a bad idea.
<tuxisagamer> Yeah. Sound in Live USB.
<sintre> ok so now its not hardware failure
<sintre> i assume you've got everything updated?
<tuxisagamer> Yes.
<DarinMiller> tuxisagamer: regarding your sound issue, did you right click on the speaker in your panel and select audio settings?
<DarinMiller> tuxisagamer: by chance is the audio icon missing?
<tuxisagamer> No, the audio icon isn't missing. But all mixers only show the dummy output.
<DarinMiller> OK, do you know how to manually add widgets to your panel?
<tuxisagamer> The audio works in the live USB I just booted too. But yes, I know how to add a new widget.
<tuxisagamer> The audio is just a symptom. Something is wrong with either my efi settings or disc settings.
<sintre> i still don't get how your disc settings would affect audio playback
<tuxisagamer> Any big changes in EFI between 16.04 and 16.10?
<tuxisagamer> With EFI turned on it's timing out on the EFI partition. Regardless of wheter EFI is on sda1 or sda3
<DarinMiller> I would tend to agree that the EFI security settings should have no affect on the sound.
<tuxisagamer> I disable EFI in the MB and the partition in fstab it will boot but there's no sound module being loaded.
<sintre> well , your install was meant for efi or uefi
<DarinMiller> However, I did a fresh install of 17.04 today and it was missing the sound icon panel and keyboard volume controls failed to work.
<DarinMiller> After adding the sound icon, keyboard controls worked as expected.
<DarinMiller> Also, I have seen some updates default to the wrong sound output. So once the sound icon is on the panel, right click on it and select sound settings.
<DarinMiller> Go to the Audio Volume Icon and select output devices.
<DarinMiller> Ensure to select the port that is used for power your speakers or headphones.
<tuxisagamer> That won't help if the kernel modules aren't loading. I've just piped the lsmod output from the live-usb to the system harddrive and gonna try to manually load the kernel modules.
<DarinMiller> hmm, if he fixes that the issue, I hope shares how he did it.  I have never heard of switching boot modes affecting sound.
<sintre> me either
<sintre> i had my own problem with new firmare
<sintre> turned out to be the partition table
<sintre> but never affected sound
<sintre> he also said that it worked fine for days then just stopped
<sintre> which is even more confusing
<sintre> normally you can kinda link action  = problem
<sintre> thats why i asked him to check live ussb/dvd
<sintre> only thing i think to tewll him sinse he built is rig 4 years ago is to see if there is a bios upgrade available
<rbetzen> valorie:: finished reinstalling and now running kubuntu like a champ!  :)
<DarinMiller> yes, upgrading bios from from linux can be challenging on some systems
<sintre> well sinse his mobo has a dated but not newest version something might not be matching up
<sintre> my system is so old doesn't have that , legacy only
<DarinMiller> Just walked my dad thru a 16.04 backport upgrade, other than a prolonged shutdown it went smoothly.
<DarinMiller> I have 3 EFI systems, not issues on any of them.
<sintre> well sound is a bizarree one considering it works obviously
<sintre> as a live usb can make noise
<sintre> so another head scratcher
<DarinMiller> agreed.
<DarinMiller> One older system is kicking my butt though, after I installed a refurbished SSD.  It's russian rullet whether the ksmserver will crash on wake.
<sintre> haha well atleast you have your knsole :P
<sintre> but atleast i know how to get it back now
<DarinMiller> After installing Neon, 16.10 and 17.04 all with same symptons, I am betting the SSD is the cause.'
<sintre> i will not blame my lil ssd that could on my konsole be a pain :)
<DarinMiller> I asked my dad to test his terminal based on your issues and his is working just fine also, but he does not have an NVidia card.
<sintre> got a 120 gig in this one and a 250 gig in the other
<sintre> yes it is wierd as hell
<sintre> think about asking that
<sintre> help my console don't work
<sintre> like serious guys lol
<sintre> but i think we went thru everything and then some
<sintre> new driver every output ect.
<sintre> i'll see if it reproduces in new system as i haven't updated that thru backports yet
<sintre> i don't think it will
<sintre> narrow it down further
<DarinMiller> I was hoping you might have your old spare HD laying around where you could fresh install.  I hate recommending that, but installs are so fast these days I rather take the 45min re-install hit than spend hours of googling and trying random stuff.
<sintre> actually
<DarinMiller> Although, I always learn cool stuff when such occasions occur.
<sintre> is it possible to do a usb install
<DarinMiller> Yes, as long you bios is set to boot from USB, you can install and boot to usb.
<sintre> yea i got threee drive laying around collecting dust
<sintre> drives
<sintre> external enxlosure
<sintre> not usb
<sintre> stick but literaly drives
<sintre> easy legacy
<sintre> but this old system usb2
<sintre> but i think it'll do for testing
<DarinMiller> They will work.  Ensure to write the boot info to the external usb.  it will be /sdb or /sdc or something like that.  Do know of this install option?
<sintre> i'm actually at this point curious myself wtf is with this
<sintre> na another thing to learn
<sintre> :)
<DarinMiller> let me see if I can find a picture of that install screen....
<DarinMiller> OK, 42s into this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm6TGqFCbQI
<sintre> k got it book marked
<sintre> this week hell or high water i will figure this out
<DarinMiller> Boot loader option at the bottom of the screen.  Ensure that points to your USB drive otherwise, you will have an opportunity to learn a whole lot more :)
<sintre> just gotta wipe out this lil 40 gig drive
<DarinMiller> perfect.
<sintre> got a 320 and a 500 lil lappy dirves
<sintre> think those to a lil over kill lol
<sintre> lord i have to many drives around
<DarinMiller> If you forget to set the boot loader to your usb, the boot info is written over the top you existing boot loader information on main drive and when you try to boot with the usb, you system will be confused.
<DarinMiller> It's all fixabel though: live boot, chroot and reconfigure grub.
<sintre> i'll install from new clean pc so if that happens its a 10 minute fix :)
<sintre> gonna cover bases hehe
<DarinMiller> Yep
<sintre> yea well me and grub loaders never played nice , but time to learn heh
<sintre> but yea starting froma  clean install with an external can back track exact install of everything
<sintre> so maybe can find when the probklem acurs and with what update
<sintre> btw dev chellen depressing all failing or still failing  :(
<DarinMiller> Yes, knowing what and when is definitely key to bisecting the problem.
<DarinMiller> ? dev chellen ?
<sintre> chanel
<sintre> the other one i bug you in
<DarinMiller> Oh, that's normal.  I am trying to learn how to fix those myself. Right now I cause more problems than I fix.
<sintre> given my task to trouble shoot this , not motivational lol
<DarinMiller> :)
<sintre> alright midnight here , time to hit a shower and get some sleep
<sintre> tomorrow i'll be back around with my lil hdd and see if i can recreate this
<sintre> and again thx a ton for your help
<R13ose> I installed the package mentioned above but still touchpad is sensitive
<santiago68> good morning, This is Diego of Geneva, Switzerland "santiago68", I would like to have a registration code, please
<valorie> registration code?
<valorie> for what?
<valorie> !register | santiago68
<ubottu> santiago68: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<santiago68> to register on the community.linuxmint.com
<valorie> if that is what you mean
<valorie> mint is not kubuntu
<santiago68> oh sorry
<santiago68> i am at the wrong place
<valorie> and we don't have anything to do with their website
<valorie> sorry
<santiago68> no prob, sorry for the disturbance
<valorie> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<santiago68> ok
<santiago68> tks
<valorie> looks like they use a different network, rather than freenode
<valorie> sorry
<irctc003> Hi
<irctc003> I have just recently install Kubuntu 16.04
<irctc003> There is this annoying thing on the taskbar when you hover it displays the entire application
<irctc003> How do I turn it off ?
<hateball> irctc003: rightclick the panel and go into settings, disable preview
<hateball> tooltips, they might be called
<hateball> I dont use english locale, so
<tlotr> Got it
<irctc003> Got it
<irctc003> Thanks hateball
<hateball> :)
<denza242> Hi, I'm helping a friend install Kubuntu
<denza242> and um, I dunno what the boot menu key is for their Asus laptop
<R13ose> denza242: did you try holding down the shift key?
<efloid> anyone know which setting determines whether you can resize windows by left-click dragging the corners?
<efloid> otherwise i think the default is alt + right click
<efloid> on one machine when i put cursor to corner of window it doesn't change to the drag cursor unless i press alt - right click
<R13ose> efloid: you looked into the corners settings?
<lordievader> efloid: I have it set the resize window to Super + right-click, let met check where I did that.
<lordievader> efloid: System Settigns -> Window Behaviour -> Window Actions -> Inner Window, Titlebar & Frame
<R13ose> Still having a hardtime with a too sensitive touchpad.  How do I fix that?
<soee_> R13ose: http://i.imgur.com/VWGhBIW.png
<R13ose> soee_: scrolling tab or another one?
<R13ose> soee_: I tried changing settings in sensitivity bi
<R13ose> but didn't make this less sensitive
<EventHorizon> evening...  Is the spash screen background still via: /usr/share/plasma/look-and-feel/org.kde.breeze.desktop/contents/components/artwork/
<EventHorizon> having trouble changing the .png after the update.
<EventHorizon> evening.  what line do i amend in the splash.qml to change the breeze black background to an image?
<EventHorizon> https://paste.kde.org/pmsdnluqu
<xeverton> falaeee
<xEverton> alguem
<xEverton> tudo bot
<Dienonymous> saludos familia
<Dienonymous> saludos famiolia como estan en este dia
<Dienonymous> ?
<Dienonymous> espero entiendan el castellano
<Dienonymous> por que hay que tener cuidado con los drones de materia organica masificada que se alimentan de energia viviente osea tu
<Dienonymous> se lucha muy facil
<lordievader> !es | Dienonymous
<ubottu> Dienonymous: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dienonymous> se inyectan gusanos bot y malguares revolucionarios espejo contrincante independientes en la energia
<Dienonymous> ok
<Dienonymous>  gracias
<Guest83866> Hi, my kmail don't start after update. What can I do to use it again?
<soee_> might be akonadi fault
<soee_> what console says wen you run kmail from it ?
<Guest83866> akonadi is online, I got messages of new email, no error/info in konsole after sonnet.core
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?  I know sensitive in the touchpad settings need to be fixed but hasn't fixed this for me yet.
<Guest25270> what's wrong? kmail don't start after last update. I need help
<Guest25270> what can I do to find the problem?
<R13ose> Any ideas?
<R13ose> This is super annoying, the sensitive is driving me insane
<momken> hello
<sintre> hi
<momken> How can I enable hibernate in kubuntu?
<momken> hi sintre, How are you today?
<sintre> good , hmm i'd look nunder power management
<sintre> seems kubuntu has a suspend feature
<sintre> not sure how close that is to hybernate in a windows box though
<momken> sintre: suspend is different with hibernate. hibernate is saving ram in disk
<sintre> hmm i can't find any settings for that , i'm also using older lts 16.04
<sintre> not sure if newer features in new version
<sintre> but its early around here west coast people barely rolin out of bed
<sintre> later should be somebody who knows more than me
<sintre> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<sintre> looking for some type of gui setting you can set , no luck so far
<momken> sintre: Oh. Ok thanks. But the "hibernate" is a global thing in ubuntu.
<sintre> so seems you can do it
<sintre> yea found that
<momken> And "sudo pm-hibernate" worked correctly in terminal
<momken> But I couldn't find a button for it!
<sintre> well think the only thing is is to request some setting / gui app to enable it  easier :)
<sintre> or add to power management setting in plsma
<sintre> seems simple enough , probally not alot of people have requested it
<sintre> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58931-How-to-enable-Hibernate-on-(Kubuntu-system-menu-gt-Leave)
<momken> sintre: It was written that "The presence of btrfs partitions has proved to make hibernation fail" which is wrong. I have mounted some Btrfs partitions and pm-hibernate still worked
<sintre> no clue , i've never used hybernation
<sintre> justonly post i found that had some instructio to add option to list
<sintre> also probally an old thread as well
<sintre> but certainly a feature if stable , i don't see why we should have easier way to activate it
<sintre> so curious why its left out , could be plsma devels just didn't think top priority
<sintre> maybe shoot em an email ask if they could consider it?
<sintre> and include what you know , and that you use the feature ect.
<momken> ok
<momken> let me restart to see if hibernate is added by modifying polkit files
<JonelethIrenicus> i just upgraded my packages in 16.04 and i am missing my system tray icons even after reboot
<JonelethIrenicus> getting this error when i try to upgrade the rest of the packages
<JonelethIrenicus> Errors were encountered while processing:
<JonelethIrenicus>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5mailcommon-plugins_4%3a16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa61_amd64.deb
<sintre> have you tried the update again
<JonelethIrenicus> sintre: yeah just now
<JonelethIrenicus> can i remove that package?
<sintre> :( hmm , well you could start adding them back manually , i heard somebody mention something like this the other day, i'm using 16.04 ths one hans't happend to me 'yet'
<sintre> i don't know enough to give you a good answer either way
<JonelethIrenicus> sintre: do you have the backports ppa?
<sintre> yea
<JonelethIrenicus> yeah me too
<momken> sintre: It worked and now the hibernate button is present
<sintre> momnken> great
<sintre> momeken>  i'd still shoot an email i think it should be disabled be default , but left out?
<sintre> maybe they're afraid people's pc's will go to sleep and not wake up :)
<sintre> momken> can you set a timer to hybernate?
<sintre> like in 30 mins hybernate ect.
<momken> sintre: Yes. It is now available as an option in Power Management
<sintre> good good
<sintre> well we know a solution to one problem :)
<sintre> something so small i'd think they'd be able to fix rather quickly
<sintre> or they intentionally don't have it there , because of that kinda sorta bug
<momken> sintre: Yeah, but I guess it had many bugs in other settings, so they disabled it by default
<sintre> yea safe than sry i guess
<momken> I think pm-hibernate doesn't work in certain situations, which is why they disabled it
<sintre> yea trying to have a feature like that for any imaginable setup , probally might be a pain
<Fritigern> valorie: Congrats on your new wave of Twitter followers! :-)
<marco-parillo> BluesKaj: I remember you used to like the Plasma 4 feature of different wallpapers on each virtual desktop (not activity). Somebody has hacked together a work-around: https://github.com/martenjj/wallpaperswitch
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, thanks for the tip :-)
<momken> Hello
<Crell> Hi folks. I'm giving Chromium browser a try on a freshly installed Kubuntu system.  It's mostly working, but most video is not.  YouTube does, Twitter does not, for instance.  Any idea what package/lib/codec/thing I'm missing?
<momken> I have Kubuntu 16.04 updated to latest packages and connected to 2 monitors. But after each reboot it acts differently
<Crell> I have chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra installed already, so it's not that.
<momken> I have set the below monitor to be primary, but sometimes after reboot the upper screen takes all panels and sometimes the below screen is blank
<momken> like this: https://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/BdJg
<momken> Is it a known bug of Kubuntu or it may be due to old KDE version?
<momken> In #kde channel they said I should upgrade to plasma 5.8
<momken> How can I upgrade to plasma-5.8?
<sintre> back ports
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> then sudo apt update
<sintre> then sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> keep in mind this could take a long time so get a beer
<momken> sintre: Thanks very much dude. But what is backport? Does it mean porting latest code back from KDE to kubuntu?
<momken> And is that PPA safe enough?
<sintre> new programs on old version yea
<sintre> one used and recomended for kubuntu
<momken> If using the backport PPA is recommended for Kubuntu, then why they don't include it in ubuntu repos?
<sintre> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<sintre> they have there own
<sintre> i assume
<sintre> well results may very
<sintre> its not officially supported
<sintre> i guess
<sintre> momken >  not sure offically recomended but to get newest packages on older installs and version its needed
<sintre> also bug fixes ect.
<momken> sintre: Hmm. So if the old KDE on kubuntu have some bugs, then I should use this PPA to get newer versions. However the newer version doesn't necessarily mean less-bugs
<sintre> yep
<momken> If the new version has new features, then it may have new bugs too
<sintre> i had never ending crash problems with plsma on 16.10
<sintre> so switched back to 16.04
<Dienonymous>  And now my projection time is now that you navigate for me by the energy of the cosmos with worms malwares and bot and implement a full horizon for our beloved warriors of the future freedom is the last word
<sintre> but backports let ya update alot of things without full distro upgrade
<sintre> thats some good kububntu poetry dien
<momken> Ok. I will update to backport PPA, only because of that weird bug, but I don't like updating to latest software everyday.
<sintre> it won't you have to do it
<momken> But backport ppa is getting updatied everyday!
<sintre> stuff installed might phone home like normal updater
<sintre> yes but you gotta go and manually make it update
<sintre> from terminal
<momken> hmmm
<momken> Ok
<markus_e92> Hi. How can I lockdown settings of okular for all users on the system? for a single user it works, if I edit .kde/share/config/okularpartrc e.g. MemoryLevel[$i]=Low
<markus_e92> I use Kubuntu 16.04 LTS
<momken> sintre: What is different between upgrade and full-upgrade?
<sintre> not sure , commands can kinda do same thing, but I think they'll do the same
<sintre> full-upgrade is not a distro upgrade i can tell you thar for sure
<sintre> another command used for that
<genii> markus_e92: If you want users which will be added to the system to have this setting by default, make a file /etc/skel/.kde/share/config/okularpartrc   which has this in it. If you don't want them to change the setting, you can change ownership that rc file to root or another user they don't have the ability to write to files as
<marco-parillo> momken: apt-get upgrade will not change what is installed (only versions), apt upgrade will automatically install but not remove packages, apt full-upgrade will install or remove packages as necessary to complete the upgrade,
<marco-parillo> Hat tip: http://askubuntu.com/a/500928
<momken> marco-parillo: Oh. Thanks
<sintre> momken> what did you decide to do?
<markus_e92> genii: I thought if I add my settings to /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/config/okularpartrc it should work, but it's not. But e.g. power settings I could set /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kf5-settings/powermanagementprofilesrc this works --> this settings is lockdown for all users
<markus_e92> genii: is it maybe, because okular uses kde4?
<genii> markus_e92: Sorry, don't know
<markus_e92> genii: no problem
<bruce_> evening all. running "sudo apt update" receiving all sorts of errors, for lack of a better word. many 404 errors and some business about missing Release files and not being able to securely update...
<sintre> what version
<bruce_> version of which software, kubuntu or apt? apt at 1.3.3
<sintre> no clue about apt version , not that experienced here
<sintre> been thru my own update headaches last weekis all
<sintre> when is last time you updated?
<Pici> What release of Kubuntu?
<bruce_> 16.10, is that right?
<sintre> well go to info senter under system
<sintre> that should tell you version
<sintre> center sry
<bruce_> kubuntu: 16.10 and kernel: 4.8.0-22-generic
<sintre> using lts here
<sintre> so only thing i could think of is trying to add back ports , do you have those installed
<bruce_> fresh installation
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> then try update
<bruce_> just made it worse lol
<sintre> this is weird
<sintre> what was your install medium
<sintre> usb dvd?
<bruce_> usb/flash
<sintre> ok , well if dvd i could say could of been a bad burn
<bruce_> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3156-2/  "USN-3156-2: APT regression - 16th December 2016"
<sintre> so thats out
<sintre> well i guess follow that
<sintre> pls inform if it works
<bruce_> possible that something happened when running dd that caused dodgy write to of? cannot recall if i mounted or not. not sure if it will even transact unmounted.
<bruce_> followed and failed o.O
<sintre> ok hmm one thing that cna cause problems is the hdd partition table legacy /dos /gtp
<sintre> can mess stuff up
<sintre> never got mine to even boot though
<bruce_> thanks for the assistance though. fedora just whispered something about coming home :)
<sintre> so efi uefi firmare one system or older bios/legacy?
<sintre> ok but i think there is a solution , just gotta find it
<sintre> also was this a clean install to hdd , or a partioned ect.
<sintre> ohh well
<user|57370> Hello. I wanted to ask whether in the kubuntu-ppa / backports-landing Frameworks 5.29 and when to wait for the update?
<soee> user|57370: grameworks 5.29 aren'r staged yet i think
<xen_> boo
<xen_> who feels Kubuntu releases happen too soon?
<xen_> or too often?
<xen_> do we get time to adjust, is there time to hammer things out, and is there time to really build something or do we spend all our energy on the plumbing?
<xen_> Is Linux not an effort to rise above the endless fighting of the system?
<tim2> hi, I'm using the KDE 5.28 packages from the Kubuntu backports PPA. Since the upgrade to 5.28 I'm unable to run .desktop files
<Dienonymous> Pass the game cosmos navigation by worm
<Dienonymous> pleas
<Dienonymous> Already but this does not end and already I hackie the mind will develop a new element of clarification in pursuit of the new ivy
<Dienonymous> The worm of electric discharges that sails in the earth could be programs for the good of the emotional health
<Dienonymous> And at adequate power
<Dienonymous> Here it would be called to each dog with its owner that it sounds a little daring but the reason can with the logic
<Dienonymous> The most fabulous worms for the most fabulous universe
<Dienonymous> Templanza downloads would be fabulous
<Poper> My kmail don't start after last update in 16.10. What can I do to use it again?
<Poper> There is no output after sonnet.core. No crash message and akonadi is running.
<Poper> But I see no window and the task use 25%(quadcore)
#kubuntu 2016-12-20
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know how to fix the elusive libkf5mailcommon-plugins won't upgrade error?
<JonelethIrenicus> Errors were encountered while processing:
<JonelethIrenicus>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5mailcommon-plugins_4%3a16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa61_amd64.deb
<ahoneybun> JonelethIrenicus: is that from adding the backports?
<JonelethIrenicus> ahoneybun: well i already had the backports
<JonelethIrenicus> i just recently updated
<JonelethIrenicus> i've had 16.04 and backports ppa since it came out
<JonelethIrenicus> ahoneybun: any idea how to fix it?
<DarinMiller> JonelethIrenicus: I just logged on, can you please repeat the issue?
<sintre> hey darin
<DarinMiller> hey sintre
<sintre> got 16.04 on usb  external drive
<sintre> did basic upgrade but not back ports
<sintre> yet
<sintre> so to try to reproduce or fix problem i should go with patched drivers first or full upgrade
<DarinMiller> installed to external HD via usb?
<sintre> yep
<sintre> slow and slow sata with usb 2 , spoiled by ssd drives lol
<sintre> and i even didn't mess up my config
<sintre> but found a bit of a bug or easter egg or something , unetbootin
<DarinMiller> I am not sure if it matters with 16.04.  Try the same order you did last time to see if issue repeats.
<sintre> install a efi loader which my bios won't reconise
<sintre> so used the start up disc creator ,
<DarinMiller> Yes, I read the log of your post earlier
<sintre> yea weird box that is useless pops up
<DarinMiller> that USB creation bug has been there for a year.  I am so used to it I have not even checked if someone has filed a bug against it.
<sintre> well can't somebody stop the madness
<sintre> :)
<sintre> also the program is good too once you figure out its secret code to use it lol
<sintre> faster than ubootin
<sintre> also i thought all along it was like a windows start up disc to check errors and stuff , no clue it would burn a iso
<DarinMiller> :)
<JonelethIrenicus>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5mailcommon-plugins_4%3a16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa61_amd64.deb
<JonelethIrenicus> DarinMiller: ^
<DarinMiller> JonelethIrenicus: fails to install?
<JonelethIrenicus> DarinMiller: fails to upgrade
<JonelethIrenicus> so yeah
<JonelethIrenicus> i have a partial install of the updated plasma stuff
<JonelethIrenicus> here is the bug i found that is very much the same as mine
<JonelethIrenicus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkf5mailcommon/+bug/1637829
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1637829 in libkf5mailcommon (Ubuntu) "package libkf5mailcommon-plugins (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/designer/mailcommonwidgets.so', which is also in package libkf5libkdepim5 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DarinMiller> JonelethIrenicus: sry for delay.  Did  you try sudo apt update  followed by sudo apt -f install ?
<JonelethIrenicus> DarinMiller: yeah just did
<JonelethIrenicus> DarinMiller: same issue
<sintre> well have fun guys , i'm off to try to do full update on my usb install which is gonna take err hours probally
<sintre> and gl jonel
<sintre> i'm on my own mission to find a solution to an odd problem as well :)
<DarinMiller> How about sudo apt remove kmail ?
<DarinMiller> followed by sudo apt install kmail?
<JonelethIrenicus> DarinMiller: no luck
<JonelethIrenicus> DarinMiller: well actually it upgraded some packages
<JonelethIrenicus> but others have been kept back now
<DarinMiller> JonelethIrenicus:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DarinMiller> then sudo apt-get install -f
<DarinMiller> you may need to run this again: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sintre> well my install to usb battle seems to work
<DarinMiller> cool
<sintre> well konsole works without giving pop up fulling updated
<sintre> was pain as a bunch of graphic glitces in there till id didn't get proprietry driver on but now fine
<sintre> so this now leaves me with some kind of problem with new plasma
<DarinMiller> I still have no clue how fix you main install w/o re-install....
<sintre> and some theme or something i installe dlike a year ago or more
<sintre> yea i'm thinking i may be looking at nuclear option here
<sintre> but to much stuff to back up and to bussy
<sintre> next week to worry about that atm , still have the work around
<DarinMiller> if you reinstall. ensure to use a separate partiton for root (~25GB).
<DarinMiller> You said you have 12GB of RAM? If so, you probably don't need a swap, so you can make the rest your home drive.
<sintre> no new pc has 8 , this old lappy work horse ghas 2
<sintre> need to systems useable :)
<sintre> two bla
<sintre> really i do have vocab higher than second grade bad habbit of typing as fast as i talk
<DarinMiller> Oh, in that case I would, make a 2GB swap fiel (2048GB)
<sintre> well opening and closing konsole eventually got it to crash , but no pop up window
<sintre> just wouldn't reopen
<sintre> coming from extern usb drive wouldn't blame it :)
<sintre> so twenty tries got it to do it again lol
<sintre> but thats me pushing it though
<DarinMiller> Did it leave a hung konsole requiring a manual kill?
<sintre> yep
<sintre> but 0 pop up notification
<sintre> so wirder and wierder
<sintre> i need like a kill script or something
<sintre> i'm here runningof external usb still
<DarinMiller> just run killall konsole from krunner (alt-spacebar)
<sintre> well this is as far as trying to pin point this lil naggin thing as i can go
<sintre> but easy work around albiet anooying
<sintre> but i gave it my best shot at this point
<sintre> 5 seconds wasted time to kill it and restart aint bad :)
<sintre> but still irritating can't figure out wth its doing it
<DarinMiller> totally agree. Only happens on your laptop?
<sintre> this one as of recent yes
<sintre> last week upgraded all
<sintre> and then noticed it
<sintre> had same install on main for 3 years
<sintre> i before then barely used the konsole for anything so i can't even pinpoint if this is new or its been around for me
<DarinMiller> What if you de-install your nviida drivers?
<sintre> kind guy who is like email web videos files , works no problem
<DarinMiller> I just launched 40 konsoles to try to replicate. Killed all of them without a krash.
<sintre> just installed nvidiea drivers before got in chat to stop alot of flickering
<sintre> gfx fine and stable now
<sintre> same konsole prob
<sintre> no themes or anyhting on this usb install
<sintre> only thing i installed was gufw
<sintre> to turn it on and then backports update
<sintre> which took almost an hour
<sintre> only differenc enow is i get sad faces in system menu lol
<sintre> when it crashes
<sintre> so themes/icons and such i think are out of suspect pool at this point
<sintre> drivers well maybe, but far worse off with out em
<DarinMiller> yes, I would rather have nvidia drivers and occasional konsole crashes.  It's just that if NVidia causes the issue, be nice to report the bug.  Not sure how fast they respond on older hw issues.
<sintre> got the latest
<sintre> on here and main ssd internally
<sintre> maybe i'll give it a week and see if any patches come thru for plasma
<sintre> actually a week is x-mas almost forgot lol
<sintre> again work around , but might need a kill procces script or something
<sintre> make life easier hehe
<sintre> lil icon to press before hitting konsole :)
<sintre> but learned alot along the way
<sintre> so still a win for the time spent imo
<DarinMiller> very good.  If I run across something, I will post if i see you online.
<sintre> well we did go thru every kinda scenario here so , dead end
<sintre> i really do thank you alot for the help
<sintre> as you didn't have to go along for the ride lol
<sintre> :)
<DarinMiller> np.  Fun puzzle to try to crack.
<sintre> well next week we can figure out how to get my wifi card in ne wlap to project montiro signal to my blu ray player
<sintre> now thats gonna be lots of fun too
<sintre> lol j/k
<DarinMiller> :)
<user|95319> Hi. Sometimes i have problem with system interface - disappears windows title bar. http://dl2.joxi.net/drive/2016/12/20/0001/0848/66384/84/68f3494da0.jpg
<yethu> join #reactjs
<aamer> Hi
<aamer> Can anyone help me fixing Kubuntu problem
<aamer> I have having problem with my webcam on HP Elitebook 840 G3
<hateball> aamer: what is the problem? do you not have working video at all?
<hateball> we use those models around here but sadly I dont have one handy atm
<aamer> ping
<Dienonymous> Greetings, my family
<Dienonymous> I would like to know how the voice is activated
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Smurphy> Morning
<BluesKaj> hey
<Crell> Greetings. Choqok previously showed referenced inline in 16.04.  In 16.10, it's back to not resolving referenced tweets.  I don't see a setting to make it do so.  What toggle am I missing?
<JonelethIrenicus> the previous version of the clock widget had much better scaling
<JonelethIrenicus> now it has giant spaces on either side
<JonelethIrenicus> is 4k displays still suppose to be set at times 2 scaling?
<BluesKaj> !posix
<markus_e92> Hi. How can I install the new kde applications 16.12? I use Kubuntu 16.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> markus_e92, ask in #kubuntu-devel
<genii> !info kde-baseapps xenial
<ubottu> kde-baseapps (source: kde-baseapps): base applications from the official KDE release (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 105 kB
<genii> !info kde-baseapps zesty
<ubottu> kde-baseapps (source: kde-baseapps): base applications from the official KDE release (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 8 kB, installed size 105 kB
<markus_e92> ok
<genii> markus_e92: So as you can see from the conversation in #kubuntu-devel, probably not anytime soon for Xenial
<markus_e92> gennii, ok thanks for your help
<genii> No problem :)
<lordievader> Then I don't know.~,.
<lordievader> Whoops, ssh not responding -.-
<markus_e92> genni, the new okular would be nice in kde applications 16.12, but then I have to wait
<pedahzur> Howdy! I'm running in to this issue: Running KDE 5.28.0, Qt 5.6.1. I'm trying to run shell scripts from menu items.  They worked before I upgraded to 5.28.0 (I think I was on 5.8.4 before). Now shell script menu items won't open, even though I have "run in terminal" checked.  Looking in .xsession-errors, I see that Konsole seems to error out with "konsole: Unknown option 'qwindowtitle'."  @genstorm in #kde said I need to upgrade to 16.
<pedahzur> 08.3 ("konsole-16.08.3 got ported away from kdelibs4support"), but there is only 16.04.3 in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/ for Xenial. Is there an upgrade coming? Any idea how a broken dep got through the build process?
<uzyv> il y a quelle quin?
<mparillo> Oui, mais ici le plupart parle anglais.
<mparillo> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<uzyv> we mai il y a personne qui repon sur ubuntu-fr
<uzyv> mparillo t la t mi message mp
<uzyv> Someone so knowledgeable in network san fil 4g? I can not connect to i2p via my pc connect an wifi to my smartfon android
<uzyv> help me
<uzyv> There is a lot of people but it does not active chat
<mparillo> Yes, some people are using bouncers, so are not active, and the bouncer accumulates the chat. Others have many channels up, and it takes a while to cycle through all of them. And on IRC, if you don't know the answer, you simply do not respond.
<mparillo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
#kubuntu 2016-12-21
<Oderus> hello. i realize this is fairly basic but i cannot figure it out. i need to tell my printer the wifi password but have no clue how. any suggestions?
<Oderus> sorry i crashed. question remains if anyone knows how to tell a cannon pixma mg3500 serries printer what my wifi password is for wireless printing
<sintre> i wish i could help i hate "smart " printers
<sintre> never got one of ant brand to wrok right
<Oderus> yeah the thing is brutal... the only way i ever got it to work wirelessly is with a windows computer and installing the entire thing. huge pain. and windows is abandonware.
<sintre> ok not a kubuntu support but close enough i'm trying to help a guy from ubuntu that has a odd problem with using gparted to try and make an install
<sintre> formatted his hdd
<sintre> keeps getting  Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<sintre> when he tries to make a partition table
<sintre> darin
<sintre> need sillies help fo smallest problem
<sintre> nm
<sintre> user logged off
<DarinMiller> Hey sintre.  Sry, did not realize you had paged.
<sintre> np he ran off after i answered his question
<DarinMiller> sintre: FYI, if you use my full IRC name, konversation will highlight the channel name in red...
<sintre> asked for like 10 minutes in ubuntu chat with some 1800 people on how to use gparted
<sintre> so mtried to help him out
<DarinMiller> sintre: bummer, that should have been an easy assist.
<sintre> with thos etypes of numbers you'd think so
<DarinMiller> sintre: but what is easy in person, is not always so easy online... :)
 * sintre agrees
<Ahren> Hello
<Ahren> I am here hoping to get support on troubleshooting a couple of issues with a new installation of Kubuntu
<sintre> right place
<sintre> shoot
<Ahren> I have attempted to diagnose and fix the problems by searching, and attempted a couple of things already but failed to correct them.
<Ahren> The first issue is less important, but relevant. My mouse cursor graphic is stuck in the top left corner of the screen.
<Ahren> The cursor itself, can move around without the graphic bound to it and interact with the DE
<Ahren> So, I am effectively keyboard only
<Ahren> I have a terminal up however
<sintre> well annoying but impressive your're here if using same system
<Ahren> The second, and more urgent issue
<Ahren> I'm using a windows laptop
<sintre> what is your hawrdware
<Ahren> Brand new self build
<sintre> ohh well hmm , then
<sintre> ok give us specs
<Ahren> Asus Maximus VIII motherboard, i7 6700k cpu, evga gtx 1080 hydro copper gpu
<sintre> gfx issues can often be resolved by using preprietary drivers
<Ahren> The second issue is network connectivity
<Ahren> Download speeds are abysmal, around 0.8 to 15 kbps
<Ahren> upload speeds however are 8-15mbps
<Ahren> it's not the line, the same cable can be plugged into another computer and achieve 100mbps+ connectivity
<sintre> have you upddated at all?
<Ahren> Fresh installation, no packages downloaded during installation
<sintre> ok lets start there , do you have backports installed?
<Ahren> I don't know, how can I check?
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> if you don't know then you don't
<sintre> use that command in konsole terminal
<sintre> and what veriosn of kubtunu did you install btw?
<Ahren> "Press ENTER to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it"
<Ahren> 16.10
<sintre> hit enter
<Ahren> What information do you need from the result?
<sintre> none
<sintre> now you need to use the command
<sintre> sudo apt update
<sintre> when thats done you can do full upgrade
<Ahren> if my console is currently in ""root@pcname:~#" from me previously executing "sudo -i", should I be omitting the "sudo" from the command?
<sintre> but given snail speed you mention could take long time hour plus
<sintre> your logged in as root?
<Ahren> I logged in as the default user on startup and "sudo -i" in the terminal
<sintre> ok do the commands work
<Ahren> Yes, I was just clarifying. It appears to be in progress now.
<sintre> your not gonna break anything by trying
<sintre> you'll be fine i assume list is almost updated
 * sintre aslo is keeping in kind your using two computers which may or may not be near each other
<Ahren> Based on speeds I'm seeing, the process will take between 30min and 8 hours.
<sintre> are you updating or upgrading now?
<Ahren> Yes, the sudo apt update
<sintre> ok stay there and hold tight till its done :)
<Ahren> Thanks for the assistance. I'll keep an eye on it and when (ever) it finishes and I'm not at work, I'll return.
<sintre> ok well actually keep a note the update shoudn
<sintre> t take but a few minutes
<sintre> so something is wrong
<sintre> i don't know enough to trouble shoot that
<sintre> but can kinda elimate some things
<sintre> i think its a d driver issue
<sintre> it should in no way be that slow unless you in the tundra of northern alaska trying to use last dying phone line for 56k dial up
<Ahren> My ISP isn't the problem
<sintre> i agree , there is a driver problem
<sintre> till we get you updated wre can't fix that
<Ahren> If I recall correctly, my motherboard has an Intel l219-v ethernet
<sintre> but hopefully once done we can
 * sintre isn't blaming isp
<sintre> its most likely defaulting to lowest most general crappy low lvl generic ddriver
<Ahren> I suppose all I can do now is wait
<sintre> so we gotta try to fix that before even thinking aabout upgrading
<sintre> what does the update say?
<Ahren> 19%
<Ahren> [25 Packages 550 kB/1,218 kB 45%]
<sintre> well only good new is we know your hardware works , hopefully we can ge tit working better
<sintre> like alot better
<sintre> might as well go back to smoke signals at that speed
<Ahren> it's currently operating in the range of 0-6,500 B/s
<Ahren> Based on things I read while searching
<Ahren> I tried two things, neither worked
<Ahren> one was disabling ipv6 support
<Ahren> the other was making an edit to the hosts line in nsswitch.conf
<Ahren> that was on a previous install though, I've re-installed from USB since then
<sintre> ok , this new personal ghhome built rig right?
<Ahren> Correct
<sintre> have you checked the mobo manufactuerer to see if they have any linux support?
<Ahren> not directly
<Ahren> cursory searches indicated there were others running various linux distributions on the same or similar motherboards
<sintre> ok in mean time if new system can do it , open discover
<sintre> the lil software shopping center that comes standard with kubuntu
<sintre> go to sytem
<sintre> and try to download addition drivers package
<Ahren> I have discover open
<Ahren> but I'm having difficulty locating what you mentioned
<sintre> type drive rins earch window
<sintre> driver sry
<sintre> should look like a lil pci card icon
<Ahren> there are no results if I enter drivers into the search box
<sintre> driver
<Ahren> or driver
<sintre> ok this my faul i get your  not upgraded
<sintre> really that slipped my mind sry , my fault 100%
<sintre> let me look for the package to direct download
<sintre> what is eta on the update being done
<Ahren> currently not progressing
<Ahren> stuck at 24%
<Ahren> now moving again at 3kbps
<sintre> well trying to figure out a different solution if that pc won't dsdownload faster than that
<sintre> circular catch 22
<sintre> need to download to upgrade , need to download to be able to download
<DarinMiller> Ahren:  Are you connected via ethernet or wirelessly to your router?
<sintre> Ahren > dennis has helped out alot , he can probally find some solution
<Ahren> Hello, I'm back.
<Ahren> I am connected via ethernet.
<Ahren> The path is PC > gigabit network switch > router > modem
<Ahren> I can plug the same cable currently in the desktop into any other computer in the house and get full speeds
<sintre> we get that , but how to get around it until we get your driver performing is another thing
<Ahren> right
<sintre> so sinse you have two pc's thats a plus
<DarinMiller> By chance do you have a usb wireless adabpter you plug into the PC?
<Ahren> there is one I could use
<DarinMiller> Is the adapter known to work with Linux?
<DarinMiller> And is you PC in wireless range of your router?
<Ahren> unknown, I will try to locate a model number and check
<Ahren> yes, my PC is in wireless range of my router
<DarinMiller> Good.  Just plug in the wireless adapter and if its recognized and supported, your network icon should show the new adapter.
<DarinMiller> which version of Kubuntu did you install?
<Ahren> 16.10
<Ahren> I'm not seeing anything that suggests the device is recognized
<Ahren> spoke too soon
<DarinMiller> Do you have network icon in the panel.....
<DarinMiller> working?
<Ahren> yes
<Ahren> I tried to connect to my home network
<Ahren> and a window popped up
<Ahren> "KDE Wallet Service"
<Ahren> has requested to create a new wallet
<sintre> you can disable that
<DarinMiller> Very good.  You can cancel or create a wallet password if you want.,
<sintre> menu>system kwallatetmanager
<sintre> disable kwallet subsystem
<Ahren> Connection is established
<sintre> need router passowrd
<Ahren> I just closed the notifications for the time being
<sintre> ok now try the update again
<DarinMiller> Since your wire connection is slow, unplug the ethernet
<Ahren> Done. The update appears to have stalled
<DarinMiller> sometime the 1st network that is active stays primary until deactivated or disconnected.
<sintre> just close terminal
<Ahren> I didn't close terminal
<Ahren> but it appears to have completed
<Ahren> "381 packages can be upgraded"
<sintre> i'd reboot before doing that imo
<sintre> just to be safe
<DarinMiller> no, no reboot needed.
<sintre> also give a chancde after ehternet is removed not to itnerfere
<sintre> ok was wrong lol thats normal though
<sintre> not sur eif his wifi is giving decent pipe for upgrade yet
<DarinMiller> Ahren: continue with sudo apt ugrade
<DarinMiller> oh
<DarinMiller> upgrade
<DarinMiller> sudo apt upgrade
<Ahren> Ok, I started it
<sintre> pc's must be in different rooms
<Ahren> ~467mb
<sintre> there you are
<Ahren> at workable speeds
<sintre> what speed
<sintre> still got figure out what wrong with your reg broadcom drivers
<DarinMiller> Cool.  We can check the ethernet speeds after the update
<DarinMiller> your ethernet card is broadcom?
 * sintre goes off to make some tea
<Ahren> It's intel
<Ahren> and it's 50% done with the download now
<Ahren> the usb wireless is getting ~1mbps speeds
<DarinMiller> Wow, intel cards are rarely an issue.  We can troubleshoot some more after the update completes.
<DarinMiller> Good to hear the alternate connection is working OK.
<DarinMiller> brb
<Ahren> here are the motherboard specs
<Ahren> Intel® I219V, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s), GameFirst technology Intel® LAN- Dual interconnect between the Integrated LAN controller and Physical Layer (PHY) Anti-surge LANGuard
<Ahren> the update has completed
<DarinMiller> Do you have reboot icon in the panel?
<sintre> still around
<Ahren> Hmm
<sintre> this time i would rreboot :)
<DarinMiller> Regardless, reboot. new Plasma packages.
<Ahren> Ok
<DarinMiller> It may lockup during shutdown:  If it freeze for more than 15 seconds, do an alt+sysreq+REISUB
<Ahren> No issues, it appears to be rebooted back to the DE now
<DarinMiller> that means hold down the alt key, then press print screen (sysreq) followed by REISUB (holding the alt key the entire time).
<sintre> guess next thing is to dwnload that driver package
<sintre> or searcher i should say see if something is there
<DarinMiller> Cool. SSD?
<Ahren> M.2
<DarinMiller> Nice. :)
<DarinMiller> OK unplug the wireless and plug in the ethernet.
<Ahren> Ok, connections are switched.
<DarinMiller> Use system monitor your network manager window and try to download something big like the kubuntu ISO or something.
<DarinMiller> s/your/or
<sintre> or youtube
<sintre> or both
<Ahren> I opened up an internet speed test in firefox
<Ahren> still seeing a 0.06mbps download
<DarinMiller> or that  :)
<Ahren> and 2.10mbps upload
<sintre> um ok head scratch
<DarinMiller> OK: ifconfig -a
<sintre> go to discover and install that driver update software you should be able to download it now
<DarinMiller> and paste contents here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sintre> or what dennis said
<Ahren> Ok, pasting the results may be difficult for me
<DarinMiller> ?
<Ahren> I'm in this IRC on a laptop
<Ahren> the system we're troubleshooting
<DarinMiller> Oh, got it.
<Ahren> also has an issue with the mouse cursor
<DarinMiller> plug in your wireless adapter again.
<DarinMiller> Do you have another mouse?
<Ahren> the mouse cursor graphic
<Ahren> is stuck in the top left corner
<Ahren> the "cursor" itself is invisible
<Ahren> and my mouse works to move it around and interact with things in the DE
<Ahren> I tried using another mouse and had the same issue
<sintre> honestly thats really odd
<sintre> if after update thats still there
<sintre> on the kubuntu install
<sintre> hopefully its a sriver issue
<DarinMiller> That's weird.  I agree with sintre, let's go for the driver update to see if any proprietary drivers are available.
<DarinMiller> Familiar with krunner?
<Ahren> ok, there's a driver manager notification in the notification area
<Ahren> it opens to a dialogue asking me to choose an nvidia driver
<sintre> whats it say
<Ahren> I have two choices, nvidia binary driver or nouveau
<DarinMiller> Alt-spacebar : system settings <enter>
<DarinMiller> Select the recommended binary driver
<DarinMiller> Wireless card plugged in?
<Ahren> yes it is
<DarinMiller> very good.
<Ahren> there's a checkbox for "using processor microcode firmware for intel cpus from intel-microcode"
<Ahren> should I check it before applying the change?
<DarinMiller> Yes, OK to do both same time.
<Ahren> Ok, that's in progress
<Ahren> Also, I have that system settings window open
<sintre> i get same option for my self in my core 2 duo , doesn't hurt
<sintre> new lappy is a budget i3 , but had a ssd laying around :)
<Ahren> Ok, that completed
<DarinMiller> Ahren: I was going to direct you to the  Driver Manager in system settings, but you beat me to it. :)
<sintre> 250 crucial mx 200
<DarinMiller> Reboot again and hopefully your funny pointer issue disappears.
<Ahren> Ok
<sintre> is it a wired mouse or are you using touch pad ?
<Ahren> Wired mouse
<Ahren> Ok, so I attempted to reboot
<Ahren> there was an error message and nothing happened
<sintre> ahh me too , or hybrid i should say my systems all but on eare notebooks
<Ahren> subsequent attempts at rebooting from menu do nothing
<DarinMiller> ctrl-alt-shift-pageup
<sintre> i don't think i've used touchpad on this lappy in a year
<Ahren> I took a wild guess and typed reboot into terminal
<Ahren> and it appears to have done the job
<DarinMiller> that works too :)
<sintre> lol done that to
<Ahren> Ok, I am capable of learning as I go still.
<Ahren> That's good news.
<sintre> had a pain in but prog and said got darnit sudo apt remove gbrainy
<DarinMiller> old systems required sudo reboot.  I like the shorter method. :)
<sintre> then it removed it lol
<Ahren> 10+ years of exclusively Windows hasn't helped me any
<sintre> kind freaky actually never knew that command existed
<Ahren> Alright, I'm rebooted and can use the cursor normally
<sintre> ewooot
<DarinMiller> Yes!
<sintre> ok cursor problem down now to wire ethernet
<sintre> so moment of truth
<Ahren> First issue, resolved. I'm extremely appreciative
<sintre> hey your the one helping us help you
<sintre> if you didn't we couldn't ya know
<DarinMiller> leave the wireless card in and run lspci and paste into the link above if you can.
<DarinMiller> also, run: ifconfig -a
<AhrenLinux> Ok
<AhrenLinux> user@TERMINAL:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 07) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Skylake PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 07) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 (rev 31) 00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA contro
<DarinMiller> If your internet is slow, you may need to disconnect your wired connection.  I am not sure if
<AhrenLinux> Oops, sorry
<DarinMiller> np :)
<AhrenLinux> Now posted into the appropriate URL
<DarinMiller> just a little harder to read that way
<DarinMiller> um, can you past the url that the pastebin created?
<AhrenLinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662303/
<DarinMiller> ah, much better....
<DarinMiller> also, do an ifconfig -a
<DarinMiller> and send to pb
<AhrenLinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662309/\
<AhrenLinux> Left a typo on the end of that url..
<DarinMiller> got it
<AhrenLinux> The ethernet is unplugged, by the way. should I plug it back in?
<DarinMiller> Not yet.  Still searching for something meaningful...
<AhrenLinux> Ok
<DarinMiller> I have never done this before for a network adapter but it's worth a shot.  Go here: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/15817/Intel-Network-Adapter-Driver-for-PCI-E-Gigabit-Network-Connections-under-Linux-
<AhrenLinux> Ok
<AhrenLinux> I downloaded the archive
<DarinMiller> I have used the intel video drivers on an LTS so I trust intel.  But I am surprised as 16.10 should already have these drivers in the 16.10 (4.08 kernel).
<DarinMiller> I recommend using dolphin, right click on the download files and select Extract to > here.
<DarinMiller> Read through the readme file: https://downloadmirror.intel.com/15817/eng/README.txt
<DarinMiller> Are you familar with changing directories in the command line?
<AhrenLinux> with the cd command correct?
<DarinMiller> yes
<AhrenLinux> Ok, should I follow the intel instructions step by step?
<DarinMiller> just a sec.  Let me read the instructions to ensure this is necessary.
<AhrenLinux> ok
<DarinMiller> Installing these drivers won't (pronouced "should not") hurt anything as they will only run if it detects the correct hw.
<AhrenLinux> Ok
<DarinMiller> run sudo lshw > t.txt
<AhrenLinux> I'm not that deep in, so if something gets broken I can always re-install. Now I know the usb wireless card works at least.
<AhrenLinux> Ok, I ran it
<DarinMiller> feel free to instal
<sintre> well we're invested we want to see this work
<sintre> :)
<DarinMiller> sudo make install?
<DarinMiller> the make install line was preceed with a # character which means run with root privileges, i.e. sudo make install
<AhrenLinux> I'm afraid you lost me at some point, I'm sorry
<DarinMiller> theorectically you should not have to reboot. disable or unplug wifi and plug in the ethernet.
<AhrenLinux> Should I be navigated to the extracted driver directory in termal?
<DarinMiller> yes.
<DarinMiller> you can also navigate with dolphin. then hit the f4 key to drop you to a terminal in that directory.
<DarinMiller> wait, I think I found the correct intel driver: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/82186/Intel-Ethernet-Connection-I219-V
<AhrenLinux> Ok, if I f4 inside the e1000e-3.3.4 directory
<AhrenLinux> ok
<DarinMiller> sry
<AhrenLinux> if I run "sudo make install" or "#sudo make install" inside the extracted directory nothing appears to happen
<DarinMiller> sudo make install
<DarinMiller> or you can sudo su
<AhrenLinux> "no rule to make target install"
<AhrenLinux> do I need to be in the src folder?
<DarinMiller> and you will stay in terminal with root level privilges. And root can do almost anything .... like kill kittens... and files...
<DarinMiller> the folder that contains the "make" file.
<AhrenLinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662362/
<AhrenLinux> Result
<DarinMiller> hmmm, type uname a
<DarinMiller> should be 4.8.xxxx
<AhrenLinux> 4.8.0-32-generic
<DarinMiller> the readme file is a little different in this one....
<DarinMiller> you need to do a make from the src directory, then do a sudo make install
<DarinMiller> Assuming you unpacked the file, jump straigh to step 7.
<sintre> AhrenLinux? still around
<AhrenLinux> I'm here
<DarinMiller> wow, this should not be this difficult for an ethernet card.... I have never seen a non-wireless card require any drivers. This one appears to require drivers and a little fiddling.
<sintre> ok :)
<AhrenLinux> But I'm not quite getting it I don't think
<AhrenLinux> I unpacked the driver .tar.gz
<DarinMiller> AhrenLinux: type: pwd
<AhrenLinux> ok
<AhrenLinux> I navigated into the resulting directory in dolphin, then into the src directory
<DarinMiller> what is your "working directory"
<AhrenLinux> I pressed f4 to open a terminal
<AhrenLinux>  it is "/home/user/Downloads/e1000e-3.3.4/src"
<DarinMiller> perfect
<AhrenLinux> my current command line reads "root@TERMINAL:/home/user/Downloads/e1000e-3.3.4/src# "
<DarinMiller> type: make
<DarinMiller> any errors?
<AhrenLinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662382/
<DarinMiller> if you already typed make, it may say nothing to make.
<DarinMiller> same as before... argh.
<DarinMiller> 64bit version of Kubuntu I assume?
<AhrenLinux> yes
<sintre> AhrenLinux do you have a link to your mobos manual by any chance
<AhrenLinux> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-RANGER/HelpDesk_Manual/
<DarinMiller> New route:  want to try the latest kernel?  Requires downloading 3 files and running dpkg -i  lin*.deb.
<AhrenLinux> KInfocenter says I have kernal version 4.8.0-32-generic
<AhrenLinux> I'm willing to try an update if you'll walk me through it
<DarinMiller> I am running the 4.9 kernel on 3 boxes and so far no issues.
<DarinMiller> OK, go here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9/
<AhrenLinux> ok
<DarinMiller> You can find the canononical kernel list by googling: kernel ubuntu
<DarinMiller> Under this section: Build for amd64 succeeded
<DarinMiller> download 3 of the files:
<AhrenLinux> Alright
<DarinMiller> skip the low latency files
<DarinMiller> so: linux-headers-4.9.0-040900_4.9.0-040900.201612111631_all.deb
<DarinMiller> linux-headers-4.9.0-040900-generic_4.9.0-040900.201612111631_amd64.deb
<DarinMiller> linux-image-4.9.0-040900-generic_4.9.0-040900.201612111631_amd64.deb
<AhrenLinux> Ok, they'll be complete shortly
<AhrenLinux> Done
<DarinMiller> they are fairly small
<DarinMiller> all 3?
<AhrenLinux> Yes
<DarinMiller> go to your download folder
<AhrenLinux> ok
<DarinMiller> you should see all 3 files
<DarinMiller> do an ls *.deb
<AhrenLinux> yes
<AhrenLinux> alright
<AhrenLinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662418/
<DarinMiller> If there are only 3 files listed run: sudo dpkg -i lin*.deb
<DarinMiller> perfect
<AhrenLinux> ok it's executing
 * sintre hopes this work has he looked at mobo manual and its only 6 pages long
<DarinMiller> the above command tells the debian package manager to install the 3 matching deb files.  Since you installed the NVidia driver, that will automatically compile into the new kernel thanks to dkms.
<AhrenLinux> Sintre that can't be right, it's 200 or so
<AhrenLinux> ok, looks like it has completed
<DarinMiller> OK, reboot and lets try the cable again
<sintre> lol j/k found the big one
<sintre> the link i hit was the win7 install guide
 * sintre inserrts humility into chatrom
<DarinMiller> :)
<DarinMiller> You're back  :)
<AhrenWindows> Ok
<AhrenWindows> I'm on my laptop
<DarinMiller> Oh?
<AhrenWindows> It's booted back to linux
<DarinMiller> whew?
<DarinMiller> !
<AhrenWindows> but plasma crashed
<AhrenWindows> and the display is not running at native res
<DarinMiller> oh!
<DarinMiller> Dang. Sry about that.  Two options:
<AhrenWindows> Ok
<DarinMiller> Can you run konsole from krunner?
<sintre> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/17509/Intel-Network-Adapter-Gigabit-Base-Driver-for-FreeBSD-?product=82186
<AhrenWindows> Well, I had a dolphin window open
<DarinMiller> alt-spacebar to open krunner
<AhrenWindows> and I console open inside it
<AhrenWindows> *I have
<sintre> these are the most specific drivers i can find for your card
<AhrenWindows> and that keyboard shortcut is not working
<DarinMiller> ok that works
<DarinMiller> how did you launch dolphin?
<AhrenWindows> it was open when I rebooted
<DarinMiller> Oh, crap, but fortuitous crap.
<AhrenWindows> My open applications seem to be persistent when I reboot
<DarinMiller> hit f4 and type killal plasmashell
<AhrenWindows> unless I'm rebooting wrong
<DarinMiller> Yes, that is a good thing for this instance.
<AhrenWindows> No process found
<DarinMiller> run plasmashell &
<DarinMiller> I doubt it will run, but it's worth a shot...
<AhrenWindows> run command not found
<DarinMiller> This issue is your Nvidia drivers don't like the new kernel.  So we can either uninstall the kernel or update the video drivers.
<DarinMiller> bad spelling on my part: plasmashell &
<AhrenWindows> Plasma is unable to start as it could not correctly use OpenGL2
<AhrenWindows> Well, we're this far in, might as well try the driver update
<DarinMiller> launch ff or chrome and search for nvidia ppa
<DarinMiller> firefox &
<DarinMiller> or google-chrome &
<AhrenWindows> ok
<DarinMiller> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<DarinMiller> then install the ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<AhrenWindows> doesn't look like the wireless connection is working currently
<AhrenWindows> I guess I have to unplug and replug it after a reboot
<DarinMiller> networkmanager can be started from the command line... but to make things easier:
<sintre> maybe after this we should just go nuclear , with wireless doggle installed and downgrade to 16.04 to see if that gets it stable
<DarinMiller> reboot and hold down the shift key after the bios lights ups.
<AhrenWindows> ok the process seems to have completed
<AhrenWindows> I'll reboot now
<DarinMiller> 16.04 has it's own set of issues and I would recommend staying with 16.10
<DarinMiller> Which process?
<sintre> yea i got one myself :)
<DarinMiller> :)
<AhrenWindows> I ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa"
<AhrenWindows> and rebooted
<DarinMiller> I thought you did not have internet?
<AhrenWindows> I re-plugged the dongle
<AhrenWindows> and it reconnected
<DarinMiller> Oh, ok.  good. Um is dolphin sitll alive?
<AhrenWindows> So, for now I'll just remember to do that when I reboot.
<AhrenWindows> It is
<DarinMiller> drop to a terminal and type sudo apt update
<DarinMiller> followed by sudo apt fullupgrade
<AhrenWindows> "invalid operation fullupgrade"
<sintre> full-upgrade
<DarinMiller> correct^
<AhrenWindows> there we go
<AhrenWindows> Ok, it's in progress.
<sintre> checking your mobo manual cool as hell but nothing in your firmware about your integrated nic lol
<sintre> of course thats our luck
<DarinMiller> I type sudo apt f<tab> and it auto completes so I never remember that a dash is in there.
<AhrenWindows> ok, looks like it completed
<DarinMiller> This might take a few minutes to download and recompile
<DarinMiller> The nvidia ppa is a good ppa and we can leave it active even if we need to un-install the 4.9 kernel.  But I am confident this will work.
<AhrenWindows> Should I reboot now?
<DarinMiller> whenever it finishes, yes
<AhrenWindows> Already getting my moneys worth out of that M.2 ssd...
<DarinMiller> LOL
<DarinMiller> SSD's are run after using HD's
<DarinMiller> s/run/fun
<AhrenWindows> Yeah this is my first time using an SSD, so at least there's that.
<DarinMiller> install/update finished?
<DarinMiller> hey!
<AhrenLinux> Yes, and I'm back on the desktop
<DarinMiller> awesome!
<AhrenLinux> I'll leave the laptop connected for now just in case.
<sintre> ok test ethernet ?
<DarinMiller> yes, test away.
<AhrenLinux> Ok
<AhrenLinux> No change there
<AhrenLinux> I'm on the wired connection, but same low speeds.
<AhrenLinux> So, I'm reconnecting to wireless.
<sintre> well looking at your manual , two things are going on at this point
<sintre> defective mobo or wrong settings
<sintre> a mimilalist distro can make almost any lan card run
<DarinMiller> Another shot in the dark: when was the last time you powered off your rounter?  I have never seen them cause a wired issues, but I have seen them refuse wireless connections.  Easy test....
<AhrenLinux> I figured if it were a hardware issue it wouldn't be working at all.
<AhrenLinux> Oh it's been ages
<AhrenLinux> I'll have to check with other users on the network to see if it's ok to re-initialize
<sintre> ahtren > have you tried  a live cd with your ethernet?
<sintre> even if thats vanilla ubuntu
<AhrenLinux> I tried the internet on a live-usb version of 16.04
<AhrenLinux> and 16.10
<AhrenLinux> and had the same issue
<AhrenLinux> I have .iso's downloaded for xubuntu and ubuntu, as well as arch and antergos
<DarinMiller> does your laptop have an ethernet port?
<AhrenLinux> But, Kubuntu was my first choice
<AhrenLinux> It does
<sintre> around page 108 of your manual it has mention of your ehternet config settings
<DarinMiller> Have you tried the wired connection on the laptop?
<sintre> you might have adefecive mobo
<sintre> defective
<AhrenLinux> Yes, if I try the wired connection on the laptop
<AhrenLinux> I get full speeds
<AhrenLinux> I figured if the mobo was defective the ethernet wouldn't work at all
<AhrenLinux> but anything is possible I suppose
<sintre> well 0000.kb a seconds is imo same spped as omish collect calls
<DarinMiller> AhrenLinux: I agree, I don't usually see a partial failure.  But with wired connections, I never see issues either.
<AhrenLinux> The only network related bios setting that I saw was related to network booting, which I wont be using.
<sintre> ok two things i need to ask first
<sintre> not version but mode did you install kubuntu
<sintre> and what partition table was it in
<sintre> ms/dos or gtp
<sintre> so legacy/ or uefi
<AhrenLinux> mode? I used Rufus on windows to create a bootable USB with an .iso torrented from the Kubuntu website
<DarinMiller> AhrenLinux: what router do you have?
<sintre> darin do you know a  konsole command to check the partion table of current ssd
<AhrenLinux> Asus RT-AC66R
<DarinMiller> sintre: you mean like: df -l
<sintre> just need him to figure out how installed it
<DarinMiller> sintre: or something stronger like fdisk ?
<sintre> looking at his manual alot of his setting are newer firmware for uefi
<DarinMiller> yes, just a sec..
<sintre> if he installe din legacy that could be explainations for alot of this
<DarinMiller> sintre: fdisk -l
<sintre> aloso no mention or shoof some backward compatability
<sintre> not for me but for athren
<sintre> got the install version but forgot all along to ask how he set it up
<sintre> the uefi thing can go backwards compatibily but horribly buggy
<DarinMiller> AhrenLinux: very similar router as mine.  If it were older, I would suggest we disable ipv6, but all everything you have on the hw and sw side should support it without issue.  But it's an easy test...
<AhrenWindows> Ok
<DarinMiller> AhrenWindows: right click on your network icon , select network settings
<AhrenWindows> There's also a Network ProSAFE GS105E between my router and desktop
<DarinMiller> select your wired adapter
<DarinMiller> oh, not familiar with that.  How old it it?
<AhrenWindows> not very, it's a gigabit capable switch
<AhrenWindows> *netgear
<DarinMiller> so maybe the ipv6 test is still valid....
<AhrenWindows> not network, sorry
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNyLmj8W4FZ
<DarinMiller> ok, under your network connections right click on your wired adapter and select edit
<sintre> this is from your  manual
<AhrenWindows> ok I have the edit window open
<DarinMiller> AhrenWindows: on the far right ip6 tab
<DarinMiller> change the method to ignored.
<AhrenLinux> Ok
<AhrenWindows> Then switch back to wired and test?
<DarinMiller> click ok and reconnect to the network.... just a sec ... finding the command
<AhrenLinux> Ok
<AhrenWindows> sintre, I can check for that setting when I reboot
<DarinMiller> yes, but I want to renegocitate the connection... and a I am drawing a blank... it nmcli <something>
<AhrenWindows> but I imagine if it were disabled in bios it wouldn't be working at all
<sintre> k need to go to advanced settings
<sintre> after your in bios
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxMjR7g3wCV
<sintre> lmao you have a smart mobo
<sintre> its being stubborn though
<DarinMiller> nmcli con
<DarinMiller> to list connections
<DarinMiller> nmcli con down id 'Connection'
<DarinMiller> nmcli con up id 'Connection'
<DarinMiller> or just restart since your PC is so freakin' fast :)
<sintre> man his mobo has so many special settings
<sintre> fps to talking to your phone funny
<DarinMiller> Yes, Asus MB are lots of fun.
<sintre> thats why i think he may of installed wrong
<sintre> if it won't freakin work the lan card
<AhrenWindows> Btw, in the bios right now. LAN controller is enabled
<AhrenWindows> Is there anything else I should check here before I boot back in?
<sintre> try to find this section
<DarinMiller> nope, just boot and try again.'
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO0LARW4DtB
<sintre> should be a network monitor in there
<DarinMiller> ooo, scarey
<DarinMiller> I doubt they wrote a linux equiv. pkg for that....
<AhrenWindows> Well
<sintre> at this point who does let linux guys do it for us
<AhrenWindows> I rebooted and on the wired connection
<AhrenWindows> the latest test yields 0.17mpbs down
<AhrenWindows> 3.21 mbps up
<DarinMiller> wtx?
<AhrenWindows> the same test on my laptop plugged into the same cable give 99/11
<sintre> did yousee last post
<sintre> from bios
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO0LARW4DtB
<sintre> you should be able to check network status
<sintre> or firmware as you use uefi
<sintre> or maybe i'm mistaken and thats a crappy wincrap program
<sintre> never read a mobo manual so fast before :)
<AhrenWindows> I think it's software for windows, I don't see how it would be affecting my connection here
<DarinMiller> some Asus board have special usb port for upgrading the bios, independent of the OS.
<sintre> if it was pure firmware it could test
<sintre> network outside any os
<sintre> that could giv e us somethingto go on
<AhrenWindows> yeah i believe this mobo has that feature
<sintre> please go try to find it
<sintre> as we're on almost 2 hours now
<sintre> happy to help but this is almost at dead end
<sintre> but tomorrow is another day and will help again for another our hours if needed
<sintre> but let elimate as much as possible at this point
<AhrenWindows> Not sure where to go from here
<DarinMiller> AhrenWindows: what is you bios version?
<sintre> i'd personally return the motherboard if you still can
<DarinMiller> and did you check the asus site for newer version?
<AhrenWindows> I have not yet, I'll check
<phoenixz> Hi there, Some history and ranting: I just got me a kickass new computer ASUS motherboard, 2x240GB SSD in RAID0, multiple video cards for (currently 2, next month 3) monitors.. My experience so far: Hell.. I need full disk encryption because I have sensitive customer data on my machines. I want multiple monitors, so I have 3 quite (no ventilator) nvidia cards.. I want to use KDE. I prefer Ubuntu. I so far tried Ubuntu 16.04, 16.10, Mint 17.3,
<phoenixz> Mint 18, and all huge failures..
<phoenixz> All but mint 18 either would fail @ install, or fail @ first boot and not even show the login screen.. Mint 18 would at least install, boot up, and then give me a highly unstable desktop huge amount of image tearing, slow, flickering, and freezes.. But at least it would do somehting so I tried to press on, hoping that a kernel update might fix it.. Update kernel, reboot, and the entire install is gone, wiped.. Tried it again, same thing, after
<phoenixz> rebooting like twice the entire install is gone.. Now I removed the RAID0, rebooted, and now mint 18 is actually working.. well, decent, even!
<phoenixz> So now, can Linux actually work with a RAID0 configuration?
<phoenixz> Also, these drives are kingston hype fury drives, should do 500MB/ sec a second.. in RAID0 mode, I got no more than 440MB/sec (cat /dev/zero > /test, checking dstat) and without raid0 now I get 200MB/sec... Is this normal?
<sintre> phoenixz> dude man that huge fkin spam aint wantted or needed
<AhrenWindows> Well the bios at the bottom says "Version 2.17.1246"
<AhrenWindows> Is there another / better way to check?
<DarinMiller> AhrenWindows: sudo su
<sintre> inside of bios only way , except for a prog from asus
<DarinMiller> then run: dmidecode
<AhrenWindows> I think I'll attempt to install the latest bios version
<phoenixz> sintre: spam?
<phoenixz> sintre: I'm sorry,  what gave you that impression?
<sintre> who starts of with two damn paragraphs
<sintre> sry , it is support channel but few people been trouble shooting a issue for two hours in here
<phoenixz> Loads of people that I've talked to on IRC.. If that is an issue for you then I apologize, just a lot of ingo I had
<sintre> just two have your enterance
<sintre> our attention elsewhere
<sintre> my apologies for any hurt feelings
<AhrenWindows> Ok, latest bios version from ASUS is currently installing
<DarinMiller> phoenixz: I don't have any raid experience, but I see raid tests on Phoronix on occasion and I have friends that run raid, so it can work.  But sry, I do not know how to assist.
<DarinMiller> AhrenWindows: I have to work tomorrow so I am heading to bed shortly.  IF the bios update does not work, maybe someone else will have more ideas tomorrow.  If you solve the problem please let me know how you fixed it!
<AhrenWindows> I'm about done for tonight too
<AhrenWindows> It's 11pm here and I have to be in the office tomorrow
<DarinMiller> BIOS updates don't take long so I will wait for your reboot.
<phoenixz> DarinMiller: Thanks anyway.. Just frustrated here that I spent quite a bit and  so far its been absolutely worthless
<DarinMiller> Same here (Meridian ID)
<DarinMiller> phoenixz: I can totally relate.  I should setup a raid box just so I have the experience :)
<sintre> i too am sleepy , so see how this goes , if not i'll be around tomorrow
<phoenixz> DarinMiller: Just out of curiosity.. Do you happen to know anything about SSD drive rated speed and real speeds? I could understand if 500MB/sec in reality would be 450, or 400 even.. but 200?
<DarinMiller> phoenixz: drive write speeds have lots of dependencies like file and number files, so the write speed refers to a specific test for a certain size file.
<DarinMiller> phoenixz: checkout tom's hardware for SSD drive comparisons.  He runs quite a few different tests across the major SSD brands.
<phoenixz> DarinMiller: well.. this was a simple write test.. cat /dev/zero > /tmp and then dstat showing the transfer / sec
<DarinMiller> phoenixz: what was your speed?
<sintre> i think we need a kubuntu benchmark program
<sintre> and of course have somebody else make it  because i can't
<DarinMiller> sintre: Michael at Phoronix has a huge test suite, free to download and compare to other systems.  Very impressive.  He writes speed test article all the time and updates the tests regularly.
<DarinMiller> AhrenWindows: BIOS update complete?
<AhrenLinux> Ok
<AhrenLinux> I performed the bios upgrade
<AhrenLinux> and ran the dmi decode
<AhrenLinux> here are the results
<AhrenLinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662714/
<AhrenLinux> it appears there is no change in the ethernet performance
<sintre> well atleast for tonight i think maybe this is best place to stop i'm about to fall asleep at keyboard  lol
<AhrenLinux> I appreciate your assistance
<DarinMiller> well, we can say we tried.
<sintre> and we can stubburnly try tomorrow
<sintre> but i would get into bios
<DarinMiller> AhrenLinux: np, maybe something with more ethernet experience will have more ideas tomorrow...
<sintre> and see if there are any test tools or such looking thru your manual looks like there is in the firmware
<DarinMiller> s/somthing/someone
<AhrenLinux> I'm not sure what the best path forward is. I would like to eliminate it being a hardware issue for sure, but I'm not sure how
 * DarinMiller need to go to bed... : )
<sintre> we'll give it a go tomorrow again if need be
<AhrenLinux> DarinMiller thank's for all the help. At least we fixed a couple issues
<hateball> What seems to be the unresolved issue?
<sintre> 1 i would try a different live cd from another flavore of ubuntu just to rule out so odd package or driver missing
<AhrenLinux> I'm getting abysmal internet speeds over my onboard ethernet connector
<sintre> but i think we've done that tonight , but just a next step to make sure
<AhrenLinux> on the order of 0.05mbps
<hateball> Well that is indeed a bit poor
<hateball> AhrenLinux: What things have you done to troubleshoot it?
<DarinMiller> sintre: most drivers are in the kernel so I would be very surprised if another distro fixes it.
<sintre> i know but i hold out hope
<sintre> i think get real familiar with bios firmare may be a start
<AhrenLinux> Darin would be better able to describe
<AhrenLinux> But so far I've updated the bios, updated the kernal, updated my packages
<hateball> As for a different flavor of Ubuntu, they all use the same kernel
<AhrenLinux> we've tried disabling ipv6
<hateball> AhrenLinux: Do you know if the cable is intact?
<DarinMiller> hateball: we attempted to install the Intel drivers, but they complained that the kernel was too old.
<AhrenLinux> I've eliminated the cable by plugging in another computer at the same point
<hateball> Right
<sintre> i think there is a bios setting somewhere
<DarinMiller> Then we upgraded to the kernel to 4.9  (and had to add the NVidia ppa to enable the patched drivers).  But still no luck.
<sintre> you have massive asus firmware you need to look at
<DarinMiller> Then we upgraded to BIOS.
<AhrenLinux> So, the adapter is on and "working" but not correctly. My gut tells me if there were a hardware issue it wouldn't work at all, but I don't know.
<sintre> well it make no sense , at this point all things could be don't os update side has been done
<hateball> It can be tricky like that, hence me asking about the wiring as well :)
<DarinMiller> hateball: we also tried disabling ipv6 for the ethernet card.
<hateball> Have you checked what speed has been negotiated?
<DarinMiller> hateball: no, but that's a good idea.
<hateball> certain chipsets and switches/routers dont always autonegotiate proper
<sintre> well some isp do cap bandwith
<AhrenLinux> You'll have to walk me through it hateball, this is my first time in GNU/Linux
<sintre> so maybe his main win system
<hateball> AhrenLinux: Also, do you have another device on the LAN you can test throughput to/from?
<sintre> that was many years ago with my ispp though
<hateball> WAN testing is... not awesome
<AhrenLinux> I have a laptop on wifi, but not another one on ethernet
<hateball> assuming the laptop gets >0.05mbps, that should suffice
<AhrenLinux> It's seeing ~20mbps speeds over wifi
<AhrenLinux> If I plug the cable from the desktop into it, 90-100
<DarinMiller> hateball: [22:50] <AhrenWindows> the same test on my laptop plugged into the same cable give 99/11
<hateball> Well then all that should be fine
<sintre> whats the test to test bandwith from konxssole
<sintre> or command rather
<hateball> AhrenLinux: What's your interface name? try "ethtool eth0 |grep Speed"
<hateball> assuming eth0 is your interface, that is
<hateball> That will show the negotiated speed
<hateball> actually, just pastebin the entire output of "ethtool eth0"
<AhrenLinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662739/
<hateball> AhrenLinux: The laptop is running windows then?
<AhrenLinux> Yes
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkE5g8PEqt7
<hateball> AhrenLinux: run "ifconfig" to determine your interface name first, it's like en* something if it's a new install
<AhrenLinux> I'm on the IRC on the laptop as AhrenWindows, and the desktop as AhrenLinux
<sintre> that was a very boring read out lol
<AhrenLinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662744/
<hateball> AhrenLinux: And what chipset/driver was in use? "lspci -k" to show that
<AhrenLinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662747/
<hateball> that's a lot of errors
<hateball> AhrenLinux: anyhow, it'd be "ethtool enp0s31f6"
<AhrenLinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662753/
<AhrenLinux> A lot of errors?
<hateball> AhrenLinux: yes, RX errors
<AhrenLinux> I guess that's probably related to my issue
<hateball> AhrenLinux: anyhow, we could try lowering the link speeds, but that's a long shot
<AhrenLinux> Sorry about my lack of baseline knowledge. I've previously owned nothing but laptops for work with Windows.
<hateball> AhrenLinux: so that would be "sudo ethtool -s enp0s31f6 speed 100 duplex full"
<AhrenLinux> I built this desktop and decided to install Linux
<hateball> AhrenLinux: There's nothing to be sorry about :)
<hateball> Well, apart from ethernet not working properly
<sintre> by contrast my read out looms like this
<AhrenLinux> ok, I ran that command and ran ethtool enp0s31f6 again
<AhrenLinux> it now shows speed 100MMb/s
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhrLjVpKGySv
<hateball> AhrenLinux: can you try just randomly using the internet before we test further?
<AhrenLinux> er, and a speed test I ran shows 81mbps download now
<AhrenLinux> So, that got my speeds up somehow
<sintre> go to you tube see if you can stream a vid
<hateball> right, so that would indicate a problem where the router and your NIC negotiates a speed that is not functional... but do some more testing to be sure
<AhrenLinux> Streaming in 1080 is effectively instant
<AhrenLinux> Planet Earth II trailer plays like a dreamm
<DarinMiller> Cool. glad I stayed up as I learned something!
<AhrenLinux> So, my home network consists of
<hateball> AhrenLinux: Well then we'll need to make that workaround permanent
<sintre> ok is this a dream , is it really working
<AhrenLinux> A netgear CG3000D modem provided by my ISP
<AhrenLinux> an Asus RT-AC66R router
<AhrenLinux> and a netgear gs105e switch
<AhrenLinux> the desktop is connected to the switch
<DarinMiller> AhrenLinux: is your eth cable cat 5e or above?  http://www.howtogeek.com/210326/not-all-ethernet-cables-are-equal-you-can-get-faster-lan-speeds-by-upgrading/
<hateball> AhrenLinux: any way you could try connecting directly to the router?
<AhrenLinux> It reads "CAT5E patch cable"
<hateball> DarinMiller: Well, it shouldnt have negotiated gigabit if it wasnt
<hateball> altho who knows ;d
<AhrenLinux> At least the one from desktop to switch does. Another cable runs fromm switch to router
<AhrenLinux> I'll have to see if I have a longer ethernet cable
<AhrenLinux> Or move some things around. Router is across the office and all.
<hateball> AhrenLinux: just looking to pinpoint where the source of error is
<AhrenLinux> of course
<hateball> AhrenLinux: if we can autonegotiate and get good performance directly through the router, well then something is off on the way through the switch
<DarinMiller> good find hateball, I am signing out for the night.
<AhrenLinux> I can switch in a minute
<sintre> well lets find this out i;m interested
<sintre> because we literrally went thru everything else
<AhrenLinux> I have to wait for another household member to get off the network
<sintre> :)
<jfd5xte> Packaging question: Anybody know anything re: Digikam 5 for Kubuntu?
<sintre> ok well then i find out tomorrow then lol
<hateball> It should be noted this is what I do for my day job, so I have seen these silly issues a few times :p
<hateball> speaking of, I probably should try and get some work done
<sintre> well hateball> we went thru two hours of silly issue before you joined so not er new
<sintre> if this is it i'm gonna bacng my head against wall lol
<AhrenLinux> sintre, silly or not I'm now running the latest kernal and gpu drivers at least. We also discovers lots of things that weren't causing the issue
<AhrenLinux> Which is almost as useful
<sintre> no time worth spent
<sintre> no time well spent
<AhrenLinux> Ok, I'm now connected directly to the router
<sintre> please come back over week and keep me updated so we can claim some victory on this thing
<hateball> AhrenLinux: right, so we'll want to set to autonegotiate again
<AhrenLinux> Ok
<hateball> AhrenLinux: actually I am not sure if that might already be the case, run ethtool enp0s31f6 again
<hateball> I noticed we didnt turn autoneg off when setting manual speed
<hateball> so unplugging may trigger a renegotiaton
<AhrenLinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662789/
<AhrenLinux> Doesn't look that way
<hateball> AhrenLinux: well the advertised speeds would be from your router
<hateball> or should be... hmm... but that router has gigabit iirc
<hateball> AhrenLinux: anyhow, do "sudo ethtool -r enp0s31f6"
<sintre> well that seem normal like mine , other read out you had was like 1000mb max speed instead 100
<AhrenLinux> ok I ran that
<hateball> AhrenLinux: check the regular output again
<AhrenLinux> showing the sammme
<AhrenLinux> *same
<hateball> AhrenLinux: hmmm, just for comparisons ssake, on your windows laptop, does that also show 100mbit link speed?
<hateball> AhrenLinux: because that router should have gigabit speeds
<AhrenLinux_> hateball connection shows 1gbps on laptop
<hateball> weird
<hateball> AhrenLinux: we could for fun, try and force gigabit "sudo ethtool -s enp0s31f6 speed 1000 duplex full"
<hateball> that'll most likely end up in sadness, so use "sudo ethtool -s enp0s31f6 speed 100 duplex full" to return
<AhrenLinux_> Ok, I ran that
<hateball> do a speed test or so
<AhrenLinux_> and the speed test results are back to slow
<hateball> yep
<AhrenLinux_> 0.02 mbps
<AhrenLinux_> so, I forced it back to 100
<hateball> So, the problem here then is that the kernel driver for some reason is not super awesome, and with the switch it autonegotiates for gigabit, which it cant handle
<hateball> but the router recognizes this, and negotiates for 100mbps
<AhrenLinux_> Ok
<hateball> so we'll want to force 100mbps as a permanent workaround
<AhrenLinux_> Ok, so there is a driver issue preventing me from getting gigabit speeds.
<AhrenLinux_> So help me force the 100mbps permanent workaround, and let me know what I need to keep an eye on to be updated in the future
<AhrenLinux_> Please :)
<hateball> So it would seem. It is possible there's kernel parameters to fix this, but I am not familiar with the chipset so
<hateball> AhrenLinux_: right, so you'll want to "sudo nano /etc/rc.local" and add "sudo ethtool -s enp0s31f6 speed 100 duplex full" without quotes at the bottom of that file, ctrl+x to close and save
<hateball> AhrenLinux_: then try a reboot, and check with "ethtool enp0s31f6" that 100mbps has been set
<AhrenLinux> Ok, just connected back through the switch
<hateball> rc.local *should* wait for networking, but... I am not 100% with systemd. otherwise we'll go a different route
<AhrenLinux> Last message I saw was "because that router should have gigabit speeds"
<AhrenLinux> All other computers on the network get gigabit speeds
<hateball> AhrenLinux: so you saw nothing after that message?
<hateball> you've replied, after all :p
<AhrenLinux> I'm sorry, all I got was "[00:15] <hateball> rc.local *should* wait for networking, but... I am not 100% with systemd. otherwise we'll go a different route"
<AhrenLinux> I had a brief connection interruption that knocked me out of IRC on both clients
<hateball> AhrenLinux: maybe the web client is crappy like that
<hateball> AhrenLinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23662823/
<hateball> AhrenLinux: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com is useful also, but they arent instantly flushed so they lag a bit
<AhrenLinux> Ok, I think I did that correctly
<AhrenLinux> I'm going to reboot
<sintre> gl
<sintre> ?
<AhrenLinux_> Alright, I may not have done that correctly
<AhrenLinux_> Because it appears to have reverted to 1gbps
<hateball> AhrenLinux: pastebin the contents of /etc/rc.local
<hateball> well it's entirely possible you did it right, just that networking wasnt up when the command tried to run
<AhrenLinux_> Ok, when I open up the rc.local file in /etc/
<AhrenLinux_> The line is there
<AhrenWindows> Ok, I'll have to resume working on this tomorrow.
<hateball> oh
<AhrenWindows> I need to be in the office tomorrow and it's getting late
<hateball> well, at least you know how to workaround the problem
<AhrenWindows> but I have time to finish this if it wont take too long
<hateball> I'd clean out /etc/rc.local to be sure it isnt interfering
<hateball> there is a proper way to do this with the if-up scripts, but that'll be a bit... much
<AhrenWindows> if by clean out you mean make sure there is nothing in the file but that one line
<AhrenWindows> it was blank to begin with
<hateball> AhrenWindows: yep
<AhrenWindows> Ok, it's just that line
<hateball> oh, I just noticed that network manager lets you do this in the gui now :D
<hateball> too used to doing things the cli way
<AhrenWindows> Ok, should I return the rc.local to its blank state?
<hateball> AhrenWindows: yes
<AhrenWindows> Ok, done
<hateball> AhrenWindows: then you click the icon for network in your tray, and press the... slider thing, to go into settings
<hateball> rightclick the entry for ethernet in that list, and edit
<AhrenWindows> Uncheck autonegotiate and set speed to 100 for wired connection?
<sintre> trying to edit mtu?
<hateball> AhrenWindows: yep
<AhrenWindows> Ok, GUI's I can navigate alright thanks to many years of putzing around in Windows
<hateball> :D
<hateball> it helps to know both
<AhrenWindows> I'm learning as I go
<hateball> the best way
<AhrenWindows> I finally built a desktop PC
<AhrenWindows> And decided it was time to go Linux as well
<AhrenWindows> It's been a long learning process having never done either before
<AhrenWindows> But, no time like the present
<hateball> \o/
<AhrenWindows> I built this PC for gaming too, so I still get to look forward to getting a VM working with PCI passthrough
<hateball> well now that you've got things working properly, you can focus on the important things. like games.
<AhrenWindows> But, all in due time. I can't thank you enough for the help.
<hateball> that's a whole different headache :D
 * hateball only plays native games, maaaaaaaaaaaaybe something in Wine
<AhrenWindows> I'm petered out for tonight, but I'm pleased with the progress I've made.
<sintre> so it it solved
<AhrenWindows> Maybe tomorrow is the day I get Star Citizen running.
<sintre> ehternet full reg speed now?
<AhrenWindows> It's kind of solved, sintre. I would like to get my gigabit connectivity working at some point
<AhrenWindows> But it's not necessary for now
<AhrenWindows> 100mbps is much better than .01
<sintre> what was the setting in entwork manager you hit
<sintre> netiwork
<AhrenWindows> I just set it to not autonegotiate and default  to a 100mbps connection
<sintre> hmm well glad it works , i can't get an site to give me more than say 70 mbps , so i think your as fast as you'd be even if you dont find a way
<sintre> mine i set to auto negotiate
<AhrenWindows> Goodnight all, and thanks again.
<sintre> glad for ya man , but along the way as you said eveything else got upgraded :)
<sintre> night man
<hateball> Well if you have 100mbps WAN and arent bothered with LAN speeds when 100mbps link is OK
<sintre> what you hardware can do and what you'll get from you isp are kind different
<hateball> As I said, some of us are also concerned with LAN speeds :)
<hateball> or have gigabit wans
<sintre> never seen a download off of my " lightning " high speed cable internet surpass from any location 18 mbs
<sintre> but if i wanted ot download alot of stuff from alot places at same time i get ya
<sintre> well ahren was getting 00000.7 kb a second he got big upgrade lol
<sintre> hopefully the help he got will keep him interesting in kubuntu
<sintre> thanks to you :)
<jfd5xte> Hey. I don't suppose, anybody knows whether there is a maintainer for digikam packages? I'm surprised that Digikam 5.x hasn't yet made it into the distro. Any thoughts?
<hateball> jfd5xte: I'd try asking in #kubuntu-devel
<jfd5xte> Oh, ok thanks!
<user|34859> i have problem with kmail calendar. Calendar was sync with google calendar but kmail calendar cannot update information
<user|34859> Kubuntu 16.04
<Darkchaos> Can I somehow fill a bug in order to trigger a version update of Konversation? It's because of https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366374 (crash) which is not present in yakkety
<ubottu> KDE bug 366374 in general "Crash on editing configured server details" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<Darkchaos> And btw do you know why there is no konversation-dbg in yakkety, only in xenial?
<NatashaHack> Hello everyone!....for give thaks!!...FOR RECOVERING MY HUSBAND Dienonymous....
<AxellGun> Hello
<AxellGun> may someone help me. i have a problem with my desktop.
<AxellGun> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/S0M3L4VQTvWt9bBIk4Js?signature=891e8150c80eea9360454436e24634714327f8fa9a497efd38cd6b1f141789ea&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIzMjA3NTR9
<AxellGun> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhljkJmQj6hZ
<AxellGun> How to fix it?
<hateball> oh they left
<ikonia> win 5
<ikonia> oops
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sheytan> heya!!
<sheytan> is there any cool app/plasmoid for mobile data usage monitoring?
#kubuntu 2016-12-22
<N0Lif3> going dual-monitor in Kubuntu on my laptop is hella wonky.
<N0Lif3> I connected my laptop to my TV via HDMI and it rightfully showed up as a secondary monitor. Then I tried to close the lid on my laptop (with it set to just turn off the screen when you do that) and it turned off the external screen as well
<N0Lif3> so then I set it to "do nothing" when I close the lid and it finally worked as intentioned, but then the screen on my laptop stayed shut off and now it can't dual-monitor at all.
<N0Lif3> When I plug in HDMI, the screen on my laptop turns off completely and only projects to my tv via hdmi
<charlie__> holla
<N0Lif3> holler
<charlie__> I've one question...
<charlie__> is someone using minergate
<oceanquake> Hey all.  I just installed 14.04.5 and updated the system.  The machine has an older nvidia chipset and nouveau was showing a lot of artifacts, so I followed the standard prompts/helpers to enable the binary drivers.  Upon rebooting, I can see that the nvidia module and x server load, but opengl support is not properly working.  KInfocenter gives "Could not initialize OpenGL" and glxinfo gives "Failed request".  What should I do here to get
<oceanquake> OpenGL working with the proprietary nvidia driver?  The OpenGL ICD and related packages appear to be installed.
<OutOfSpace> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<OutOfSpace> is it the graphic environment
<OutOfSpace> KDE vs Gnome ?
<sintre> yes kde
<cjwelborn> I cannot make the `atari800` package, which is not installed, show up with `dpkg -l` or `dpkg -s`. I'm testing out a helper script with an uninstalled package, and for some reason `apt-cache show` will find it, but `dpkg -l atari800` won't. Even with the glob star `atari800\*`.
<cjwelborn> How does apt, apt-cache, and any apt* command know about this package, but not `dpkg`?
<valorie> cjwelborn: dpkg (I think) knows about what is on your own box
<valorie> whereas apt goes looking for what else is available
<valorie> but look at man dpkg
<user|5481> Hy, I have an issue with kubuntu, I had an app freezing so I thought of killing that task. I pressed Alt + PrtScr + K instead of F, and that killed display server. Then I panicked and executed REISUB, now many of the app icons are missing and GUI is very glitchy. I am on 16.04.1 with all latest updates installed. Is there a way to fix the empty ico
<user|5481> ns?
<valorie> user|5481: you might try sudo dpkg --configure a (or -a)
<DarinMiller> user|5481: try toggling between icon sets in the System Settings menu.
<valorie> can't remember if you need the single dash
<valorie> oh, that's easier
<valorie> good thought, DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> hi valorie :)
<valorie> how are you this fine Solstice night
<valorie> first day of winter here
<DarinMiller> I am quite fine.  How are you?  Cold day in Seattle?
<valorie> it's warmed up a bit and was sunny today!
<valorie> I went out and raked leaves
<valorie> you?
<user|5481> sudo dpkg --configure -a and toggling icon sets didn't work :P
<DarinMiller> 11degs here.  One more day of work before a 3 day weekend.
<valorie> nice
<DarinMiller> user|5481: try changing icons in the sys setting menu and restart plasma: killall plasmashell && plasmashell &
<user|5481> WOW it worked!
<user|5481> Thanks @DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> cool.  You can change back if you want and restart plasmashell again. :)
<sintre> darin saves day again :)
<sintre> btw how yea ya doing tonight
<DarinMiller> hey, sintre.  I am quite fine and you?
 * DarinMiller is a little sleepy after last night-not planning on staying up as late tonight... one more day of work.
<sintre> good , watching how to wrap present videos on utube lol
<sintre> only have 5 i got wrap by hand
<sintre> pain lol
<sintre> gotta go by tape and evrything
<sintre> no /sudo apt wrap presents
 * DarinMiller let's his wife do all the painful stuff...
<DarinMiller> LOL
<grek> hi anyone know how i can setud hdd in android media center (have 4TB hdd) for sharing between android aps and home network - linux dekstops ,
<grek> i install ftps serwer and cloud sync and everythink work but - files created by ftp have ftp permissions, cloud app - have own files
<grek> android like i see have every app as user
<grek> so files is 755 so is not writable if created in other app - i crfeate ext3 partitions format
<grek> on this hdd
<valorie> sorry, not really a Kubuntu issue
<cmsadmin_> hi
<hateball> Greetings
<prabhakar> hey guys!
<lordievader> o/
<momken> Hello
<momken> Currently I am using Kubuntu and have customized it to its full level to satisfy my needs
<momken> But now I want to install Xfce and i3wm on the same system to compare them with KDE as my final step
<momken> 1. How could I install a full xfce/i3wm desktop on my current Kubuntu
<soee> !info xfce-desktop
<ubottu> Package xfce-desktop does not exist in yakkety
<momken> 2. If I install xfce, would it become my default desktop then? I don't want it to be
<soee> https://wiki.debian.org/Xfce
<momken> I only want to test it, but I want my login screen and my default desktop remain KDE
<soee> it will probably add option to pick session in login manager
<momken> ubottu: I am using 16.04
<ubottu> momken: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<momken> soee: I know xfce can use "lightdm" as its login manager. I fear after installing xfce, lightdm become my login manager, which I don't want to
<lordievader> !info i3
<ubottu> i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12-2 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 22 kB
<lordievader> That package adds only the option of i3 to the sddm menu.
<yossarianuk>  hi everyone - I've just been given a macbookpro (work was throwing it out) from 2013 era (I think) - although I used to have experience of dual booting Linux and Windows about a decade ago (i stoped using windows then) what is the most current info for dual booting Mac OSX and Linux ?
<yossarianuk> i.e can I just shrink existing mac partition and install as normal ?
<chr1s> yossarianuk: these days there is way more advantage to running one of the OS in a VM inside the other OS
<chr1s> I don't use Mac but I'm aware of Parallels and VMWare Fusion as possible solutions if you want to go that route
<yossarianuk> chr1s: Well I run Linux generally, I would never ever pay for Mac, just thought I would leave OSX and dual boot so I could check it out..
<yossarianuk> and for desktops its generally a better experience to boot from baremetal rather than a vm..
<R13ose> How do I get my wireless to show up.  I believe this on but is not allowing me to connect to the wireless networks.
<chr1s> fair enough though I'd disagree on the experience side if you're likely to be using more than 1 OS. I much prefer having both OS available all the time and the ability to snapshot and rollback in case of a crash
<yossarianuk> chr1s: you can always do that with LVM/BTRFS - GPU speed is always slower - unless you use KVM and passthhrough.
<chr1s> there's a difference between snapshoting a file system and snapshotting the state of an entire running machine, plus moving to a new machine when your old one needs to be replaced is way easier, plus backups are much easier
<chr1s> are there still some negatives? yes like GPU that you mentioned but mostly positive in my opinion. Anyway your choice, this is a channel for Kubuntu not the merits of VMs so I'll stop there :)
<yossarianuk> sure I do under the advantages, however personally I would argue for desktop the GPU issue is reason to avoid vms for desktops - i'm fed up reading reviews of distros when the reviewer complains about GPU issues/slowness when they are running in a VM (which they wouldn't have had the issues installing on metal)
<yossarianuk> *undersnd*
<yossarianuk> *understand*
<chr1s> ultimately it depends what you want to do with your machine and as I'm not a mac user either I can't comment on dual boot but I'd guess shrinking the disk would be the way to go
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<ibispi> R13ose: i'm somewhat new to ubuntu and such but have you tried to go to the "Network Connections" window and clicked the "Add" button? there should be a wi-fi option
<R13ose> ibispi: yes and it is already there
<ibispi> hmm
<ibispi> R13ose: try something from this page maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting.html
<ibispi> (if you haven't already)
<R13ose> ibispi: too confusing
<ibispi> :s
<ibispi> i don't know, really, sorry i tried to help to the best of my ability :c
<R13ose> Thanks
<ibispi> maybe someone else knows more about this in the chat
<ibispi> there's one more ubuntu dedicated irc channel btw
<ibispi> it's on freenode  #ubuntu
<R13ose> True
<ibispi> i mean you can ask there if you haven't
<chr1s> R13ose: have you tried any of the steps suggested on the troubleshooting page?
<chr1s> or not yet
<fragensteller> Hello. Is there any way to use KDE 4 instead of KDE 5 in Kubuntu 16.04?
<R13ose> chr1s: not yet
<ibispi> R13ose: do you have to connect to a wireless signal right? i've never connected to it via a computer but i know that when you do this via a phone  you have to type in a password sometimes
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<R13ose> ibispi: I have done that before so should connect automatically
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @fragensteller, short of compiling it all yourself, no
<ibispi> hmm, so you've done this already on this ubuntu installation? R13ose
<ibispi> like on this system
<ibispi> it worked before?
<R13ose> ibispi: yes but from where I am, wireless not working
<ibispi> hmm weird
<ibispi> have you tried restarting the computer? :D
<ibispi> idk
<R13ose> Yes
<ibispi> ok :s
<ibispi> i asked on freenode's #ubuntu channel about your problem maybe someone there can help
<BluesKaj> R13ose, have you mentioned that yiur crossposting in another chat and you haven't mentioned that your using wicd instead of NM
<chr1s> R13ose: are you sure the wifi router is working (can you connect to it with another device)?
<R13ose> I didn't know the channels were related sorry
<R13ose> chr1s: if I am closer I can connect
<R13ose> I want to use NM.
<BluesKaj> the point is you haven't given all the required info to the people here. R13ose
<R13ose> Sorry.  I will from now on.
<ibispi> R13ose: question from freenode:  is  the wifi is connected to the wifi AP?
<R13ose> How do I switch from wcid to nm?
<R13ose> ibispi: how to check?
<BluesKaj> do what the guy in #kde told you to , that long command he posted
<ibispi> R13ose: if iwconfig show you the SSID name, you'r connected (that's what the guy from freenode said)
<ibispi> so type  iwconfig  in your terminal
<R13ose> ibispi: nope not showing the wireless name
<chr1s> R13ose, if it connects when you get closer then everything is working, the issue is that something is interfering with the signal
<ibispi> yeah that's what i was also thinking
<R13ose> chr1s: yet others can connect from farer away
<ibispi> maybe it's the thing that receives the connection is not as good at it as other devices
<ibispi> idk
<chr1s> R13ose: different wifi cards are more or less sensitive
<R13ose> chr1s: nothing I can do?
<chr1s> you can try to improve the signal by working out what may be interfering, moving the access point / computer closer to each other or perhaps finding a different wifi channel that gives better reception
<chr1s> you're unlikely to solve it with some magic from us
<R13ose> chr1s: I know
<ibispi> R13ose: what caused this problem to appear
<ibispi> R13ose: like was there anything you did related to the connection that happened beforehand
<BuddyButterfly> hi
<R13ose> ibispi: not that I know of
<BuddyButterfly> how will dpkg behave if purging packets that are in rc state but a later packages is installed which is using same config files?
<ibispi> R13ose: so it just randomly stopped working one day
<ibispi> ?
<R13ose> From thr current location yes
<ibispi> what do you mean from the current location? do you change the locations?
<ibispi> because that would be the cause i guess
<R13ose> ibispi: no change.
<ibispi> oh ok
<chr1s> R13ose: most likely something new in your environment (microwaves interfere badly with wifi for example but that would only be while it was actually microwaving)
<chr1s> could be a neighbour got a new device which is interfering
<chr1s> try to check if another wifi router is transmitting on the same channel as you
<R13ose> chr1s: how?
<chr1s> do a scan for access points and see what comes up and on what channel
<chr1s> your wifi router might have a feature to do that (and it has more powerful antennas so will spot more)
<chr1s> otherwise you can do it with your wifi card
<R13ose> chr1s: how to do this with wifi?
<chr1s> R13ose: use the iwlist command to scan your environment and show all wifi points and associated channel
<chr1s> something like iwlist wlan0 scan
<chr1s> replace wlan0 with your wifi adapter device name
<R13ose> chr1s: no results
<Yaiyan> Is it possible to find anywhere the level of scaling KDE's applying?
<Yaiyan> Since whilst the settings are claiming the scaling factor is only 1, my interface is clearly being scaled much higher than that
<chr1s> R13ose: if you can't see any other access points then it might be something else harder to track down like other transmissions, sources of water, walls, basically wifi signals are pretty weak and easily interfered with :(
<R13ose> chr1s: I see a bunch when I am close to ap
<Yaiyan> Since a picture is worth 1000 words: http://i.imgur.com/zL9SI36.jpg
<Yaiyan> Opening that picture in chrome, on 100% zoom, also requires a lot of scrolling up/down to see the whole thing
<chr1s> R13ose: are any of them on the same channel as you?
<chr1s> or an overlapping channel
<R13ose> chr1s: not sure of the channel I am on
<chr1s> it'll be whatever your access point is on in the list you just got from iwlist :)
<R13ose> chr1s: the one I want is on channel 11
<R13ose> or 149
<chr1s> 149?
<R13ose> Yep
<chr1s> using 80211ac? Don't remember how many channels it has but 149 still sounds like a lot
<chr1s> ok so 1 possibility, do you change from using wifi b/g/n to using wifi ac recently?
<chr1s> ac runs in 5GHz instead of b/g/n in 2.4GHz, basically it has a shorter range
<chr1s> (technically n can run in 5GHz as well)
<R13ose> chr1s: I know.  I don't think I changed.  Says 802.11 when I do sudo lshw -c network
<chr1s> ok, assuming it's an interference problem, check if any of the other networks are running on an overlapping band
<chr1s> for b/g/n that would be channels between 7 and 14
<chr1s> I don't use 802.11ac so not sure what channels overlap there (but it should be much less)
<R13ose> chr1s: 6, 11, 149, 6
<chr1s> ok so 2 access points using channel 6, 1 using 11 (yours) and one on 149 (yours)?
<R13ose> chr1s: the wireless network I want to use yes
<chr1s> not sure I understand, all of those were yours?
<R13ose> I am not sure what you mean
<chr1s> you need to check all the access points you can see from your scans (you said you could see several access points when you are near your router)
<chr1s> check that none of them are using a channel that overlaps your channels
<R13ose> chr1s: isn't sudo iwlist scanning showing me APs?
<chr1s> yes, exactly that. it shows all the APs that you can see
<chr1s> so nothing overlaps
<chr1s> sorry, i'm out of ideas other than something in your environment that we can't easily isolate / detect with your operating system
<chr1s> for example, at home in my living room I can happily connect with my laptop to a router in the office via wifi, a machine sitting under the tv a couple of metres away from me struggles
<R13ose> Okay, why is that?
<R13ose> chr1s: if others can connect could be this computer
<chr1s> usually it's good enough, it just drops a few packets but as soon as some other radio source is turned on the connection is completely lossed
<chr1s> exactly, a combination of different network card, slightly different position in the room
<R13ose> Okay
<chr1s> basically wifi is a very poor networking technology because it has to complete with all of the other radio technologies that use the same band plus the band used is easily stopped by concrete, water and many other things
<R13ose> I am rebooting
<chr1s> maybe you can reposition the router a little bit to help it
<R13ose> chr1s: I am up and running with wireless.  The only problem is I can't use this from my room.
<chr1s> R13ose: good to know that you are connected
<chr1s> shame you don't have coverage where you want it
<chr1s> you might find that certain areas in the room have coverage and others don't (like my example with my living room) so worth trying a few spots
<R13ose> chr1s: anyway to make laptop have stronger signal?
<chr1s> alternatively look at an external wifi card for your machine, possibly one which will accept an antenna to help capture the signal
<chr1s> another option is to use another router to capture the signal (their radios are stronger than wifi client cards) and have it function as a repeater or connect a cable to that
<user|31741> Hello developers, i have a problem with kmail. In summary cannot sorting by date  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/gU3DnijZSvqtz0y8GWv6?signature=4c4cf83e3c129fd059cdfcf614e2c8861c34e3250805bb752338ac6fe9446d0d&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODI0MjMzNjB9
<R13ose> chr1s: no command I can use to increase this?
<chr1s> R13ose: on the client side, unfortunately not
<R13ose> chr1s: okay thanks
<chr1s> on the access point you may be able to increase the transmit power but that depends on what it allows and the maximum legal power output wherever you are
<chr1s> no worries
<R13ose> chr1s: thanks.  I don't want to touch the ap
<BluesKaj> the default chan routers usually use is ch 6 , I find using a lower or higher ,like 11 works well since most users don't bother with that setting
<chr1s> you could try to reposition the ap or if it has external antenna you could try adjusting their position
<chr1s> it's all very hit and miss when it comes to signal propagation
<chr1s> good luck
<R13ose> The mode is infrastructure, is that connect?
<chr1s> yep
<R13ose> I believe I am using the channel 149 instead of 11.
<rattking> Depending on the country you are in and the laws there you may be able to adjust your wifi regulatory domain and get more transmit power out of the wifi adapter
<R13ose> How do I switch?
<BluesKaj> in your router firmware
<genii> Well, you can also set txpower with iwconfig, like: sudo iwconfig eth0 txpower 30mW    if mW is omitted the strength is assumed to be dBm. But for this you also need to know what your wifi card's maximum output
<chr1s> R13ose if you're on channel 149 then you're using the 5GHz band which has a shorter propagation. Try switching to the 2.4GHz band (your connection will be slower but you may have a more stable connection in your case)
<chr1s> assuming of course that you have an 802.11n capable adapter
<R13ose> chr1s: how do I do all of this?
<chr1s> I don't know, I don't have anything that runs in the 5GHz band :) Probably just a case of ensuring you connect on channel 11 or telling your card to use a particular band?
<R13ose> Ok
<chr1s> hopefully someone else with some experience of dual band stuff can help
<R13ose> I checked and that is right I have 5 and 2.4 GHz
<chr1s> cool, hope you manage to sort it out then
<R13ose> Thanks
<chr1s> you're welcome
<chr1s> at least you have a few ideas to look into
<R13ose> chr1s: right but I am not touching ap
<genii> R13ose: Is the machine online by wired connection right now?
<R13ose> genii: nope
<genii> Yes, makes it problemmatic to use a pastebin :)
<R13ose> genii: do you want me to be on wired?
<R13ose> genii: on wired connection now
<R13ose> genii: what do you want me to do now?
<genii> R13ose: What name does your wifi interface have? Previously it would be automatically wlan0 but now it could be any name
<genii> just: ifconfig     ...should say
<hippybear> can someone tell me where the ttf-mscorefonts-installer is in the repos? There is a typo that causes multiple people the same issue if I can find the repo I can fix it
<R13ose> genii: wlp3s0
<hippybear> is it just pulling from the Ubuntu repos?
<genii> R13ose: So if you can pastebin the results of:  sudo iwlist wlp3s0 scan
<R13ose> genii: pastebin.com/wUyRQfPK
<genii> Is RajasKingdom your AP or some other random one in the neighbourhood?
<genii> -78dBm is pretty bad
<R13ose> genii: the AP I use.  There is no wireless connection to that from where I am.
<genii> Well, this is on 2.4GHz and a non-overlapping channel ( 11). And the signal strength is still pretty horrible. Try setting on the AP the channel to 1  and then run iwlist scan again, note what the dBm is, then try also channel 6 and again scan to see once more the dBm on that channel. This way we can find at least the one with most chance of connecting
<R13ose> genii: I do see both connections as a user and 1 of them as an admin
<genii> Ideally want a number higher than around -50dbm, like -45 to -40 would be good
<R13ose> genii: change AP?
<someelf> I've got an odd problem. When I boot this kubuntu 16.04 laptop I get the kubuntu logo, and then it goes to a black screen.
<someelf> to boot into kde I have to switch to alt+shift+1 then login and run startx
<someelf> which works fine
<genii> R13ose: Yes, log onto the AP and in it's interface change the channel it sends on.  First to 6, then save that, and redo the iwlist scan. Tell us the dBm number from that change. Then change the channel on the AP again to 1,save,redo scan, tell us the dBm one more time
<someelf> I've tried reinstalling kde, and trying to install kdm, but neither of those solved the problem
<genii> someelf: Ditch kdm and install either sddm or lightdm
<someelf> I don't know which config file or log file I should be poking to find out where the problem is
<someelf> ok.
<someelf> will try that
<genii> work, afk 7-10 minutes
<R13ose> genii: should I change the 2.4 or 5 ghz?
<genii> R13ose: 2.4
 * genii wanders back to work for a bit
<AndChat|35156> genii: no scan results for channel 6.  For channel 1, -85 dBm
<R13ose> ^ sorry used wrong nickname before.
<genii> R13ose: At these signal strengths, it's not very likely that a stable connection can be made :(
<R13ose> genii: switch back to 11?
<genii> Yep, so far it's the strongest
<R13ose> genii: anything else can be done?
<genii> R13ose: As far as software things, or settings on the AP, not much, unfortunately.
<R13ose> genii: well, nuts this fails in the one place I work the most
<R13ose> genii: thanks for help
<genii> R13ose: If your AP aerials screw on, maybe consider a range extender
<R13ose> Just for one computer?
<R13ose> genii: ^
<genii> R13ose: Something like http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/insten-insten-wi-fi-booster-antenna-205143/10556084.aspx?path=678f66080e2118ab2e03dfd487890108en02
<genii> That particular one has a gain of 7, you might want one more in the 9 to 11 range though
<R13ose> genii: canada?
<genii> R13ose: I am in Canada, yes. So the BestBuy site automatically chose it's Canadian site for me.
<R13ose> genii: I am too
<R13ose> genii: which city?
<genii> Toronto
<R13ose> Me too
 * genii slides R13ose a Maple Leafs jersey and a Timmies dark roast
<R13ose> genii: boo.  I dislike timmies and haven't watched leafs since Rogers too over hockey coverage
<genii> heh
<R13ose> genii: where in Toronto?
<genii> R13ose: For non-support talk, it's better if you come to the #kubuntu-offtopic channel
<genii> /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<renn0xtk9> I am on lates kubunt, the other day I installed "adwaita ' since then it turn out when I go in system settings> Workspace them, there is only the tab Mouse Cursor that is working. all other won't display
<renn0xtk9> any idea what I could do ?
<renn0xtk9> shall I force reinstall kde ?
<genii> renn0xtk9: Probably that GNOME icon theme doesn't agree with KDE.
<genii> Might try kde-style-qtcurve-qt4 (or kde-style-qtcurve-qt5)
<renn0xtk9> genii that should not prevent kde from displaying it's own stuff ;)
<renn0xtk9> hmm it says 0 new package to install
<genii> If it's trying to use an incompatible theme from another DE to display it's own stuff....
<renn0xtk9> Installing does not mean setting ;)  the them is Breeze with icon them oxygen
<renn0xtk9> now I just sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop and this time I don't event get into the Workspace setting menu... so don't blame gnome ...
<renn0xtk9> I just managed to change the them by clicking randomly.. it is purely the display that is not working... a typical kubuntu bug...
<genii> It is odd that the cursor is not displaying, yes
<renn0xtk9> the whole frame in the window now
<renn0xtk9> it is not the cursor
<renn0xtk9> it is the whole QWdiget that does not refresh...
<genii> renn0xtk9: Just curious,, is your GPU nvidia?
<renn0xtk9> nope
<renn0xtk9> I have a very old 32 bit intel processor with graphics comming from the chipset
<renn0xtk9> i try to restart maybe it will do it but I don't think so. don't see why
<renn0xtk9> still can't get kubunt systems settings working
<BluesKaj> which part of system settings?
<renn0xtk9> When I clikc on Workspace theme. the whole window freezes. It does not refresh anymore
<BluesKaj> renn0xtk9,^'
<renn0xtk9> hm ?
<renn0xtk9> it s only the display, because If I click randomly I see the titlebar of the window changing.
<BluesKaj> how did you install your OS, from a an iso or upgrade from an older OS via the 'net
<renn0xtk9> Iso upgrade
<renn0xtk9> It did work
<renn0xtk9> than  I installed "adwaita" because silly googl-chrome said it has it as a dependency
<renn0xtk9> and since then ..
<BluesKaj> adwaita is gtk theme , chrome should be able to run without it
<renn0xtk9> That is what suprised me
<renn0xtk9> and it was not able to run with it either ^^
<renn0xtk9> But that should not mess up the system setttings like that,
<renn0xtk9> it is anoying
<BluesKaj> adwaita is a default icon theme on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> it is gtk tho
<renn0xtk9> what piss me the most off is that I now will have to reinstall kubuntu , because of what,   because somebody has let of  c++ pointer flying in space and did not want to run any unittest on what he/she did programm
<BluesKaj> renn0xtk9, try sudo apt remove adwaita-icon-theme
<renn0xtk9> BluesKaj: and then : "The following package will be REMOVED : [..] kubuntu-desktop [...]plasma-desktop[...]
<BluesKaj> ok, then that won't work
<renn0xtk9> maybe sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop plasma-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop plasma-destkop ?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> adwaita is installed by default
<renn0xtk9> the "system settings" stuff is it a programm /package of its own that i can reinstall? or does it has config files i can delete?
<BluesKaj> it's insatalled on my system and i didnot choose to install it separately
<BluesKaj> it's part of the plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> anyway i have to go ...sorry I couldn't help, renn0xtk9
<renn0xtk9> no worries thks
<IrcsomeBot> luziferius was added by: luziferius
<IrcsomeBot> <luziferius> Someone responsible for the webpage here? The main download page still links to the old 14.04.4 iso images, while the alternative downloads section has the newer 14.04.5 images. Someone with edit rights should fix the links on the main page.
<Dienonymous> hello
<Dienonymous> A worm of injection of energy navigation with electric discharges can sail and make explode bombs anywhere in the universe as your intelligence power and independence only need to feed the energy of the cosmos and be a mirror real revolutionary worm that would transform it into Living energy for which it would not be so nature but if existing that makes it into a being in this family
<mparillo> luziferius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1652158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1652158 in Kubuntu Website "Please update LTS ISO Links" [Undecided,New]
#kubuntu 2016-12-23
<omarramo> hello, I just isntalled kubuntu 16.04
<omarramo> when trying to run  apt-get update I get the error failed to fetch ... URL ... hashsum missmatch
<omarramo> sudo apt clean and deleting the list directory etc
<omarramo> and switching from de repos to normal ones
<omarramo> nothing worked yet
<omarramo> I hope someone can help, Ive often had this issue, so annyoing
<KsChoice> Hi there! I have 2 monitors which are guaranteed working because at startup,  I get the decruption screen on both monitors. But then I get the login screen, and one just shuts off, and after login, xrandr says that monitor is disconnected.. Any idea how or why this is? Using nvidia GFX cards using nouveau drivers
<valorie> what version of Kubuntu, KsChoice?
<KsChoice> *whispers* linux mint 18, but nobody has responded there for days.. Since this is just a brushed up kubuntu, I was hoping to get lucky...
<valorie> ok, we don't support mint
<valorie> however, it's only recent Qt versions that help with multi-monitor
<valorie> so you might enable backports and see if it helps
<KsChoice> valorie: do you happen to have any experience with xrandr?
<valorie> I don't know mint versions, but backports are available for 16.04 & 16.10
<valorie> in fact we just announced it on kubuntu.org today
<valorie> KsChoice: I used to have to use it occasionally
<KsChoice> Because that is where I have some weird output.. I know mint != kubuntu, I would love to use kubuntu (used it for years, and actually you and I have talked before on quite a few occasions) but Kubuntu simply won't work at all on my machines, so I went for mint, which does
<valorie> but I use a laptop, and now it "just works"
<valorie> you can try a recent live USB, an see....
<valorie> and
<KsChoice> Well
<valorie> or try it in a VM?
<KsChoice> My laptop broke down (the one where I have used 16.04 for a while until I changed to mint 17 for less problems).. Then I got a new computer and landed myself in the seventh circle of hell.. In the past 4 days I've installed and reinstalled near all versions of Kubuntu and linux mint from the past 18 months... Mint is the only one htat actually works just a little bit
<KsChoice> I've reinstalled this computer more than 15 times and I wish I made that up
<KsChoice> so I can honestly tell you, 16.10, not going to work :)
<KsChoice> as much as I would want to
<valorie> geez
<valorie> as I understand it, mint uses our backports?
<KsChoice> Yeah, I just checked, I have kubuntu backports already enabled
<valorie> I mean, clem was having mint users test our backports PPA
<KsChoice> so that is not the problem
<KsChoice> To make things weirder
<KsChoice> like I said, I did various reinstalls..
<valorie> then you should have the newer Qt version
<KsChoice> Sometimes I reinstall, no dual monitor.. Again, and hey, dual monitor!
<KsChoice> Then again, dual monitor, yay! and then.. after 3 reboots it just disappears, never to come back
<valorie> that sounds like flaky hardware
<KsChoice> Yeah, but no, its linux
<valorie> well, drivers
<KsChoice> Already ruled that out with different hardware components (4 video cards, tried different combos)
<KsChoice> http://pastebin.com/imhcuZc2
<valorie> I doubt it has anything to do with the kernel
<KsChoice> When I boot up, I get 2 monitors
<KsChoice> for the decryption password screen
<KsChoice> Then I continue, login screen, and I only have one monitor
<valorie> oh that's bizarre
<KsChoice> And the thing is, I've had 2 monitors there on this install! Just ... I restart and... now I have one
<valorie> I would ask in #kde
<KsChoice> and on that pastebin you can see, xrandr.. just shows card 1 and 3... and no card 2 at all... wut?
<valorie> although this is a bad time of day for that
<KsChoice> I guess I'll have to try that, yeah
<KsChoice> Yeah I know, most US people are alseep now
<KsChoice> ITs just that I finally finally have this #$!^@!$ thing working
<KsChoice> 4 days
<valorie> they might send you to #plasma
<KsChoice> I feel like I just cut off my hand after 127 hours lol
<valorie> KsChoice: it's more that the europeans are not yet up
<valorie> also remember it is right before xmas holidays
<KsChoice> Yeah, tough luck
<KsChoice> Won't stop me from trying though :)
<KsChoice> Well Merry Christmas already!
<valorie> thank you, merry Christmas to you as well
<jubo2> y0!
<jubo2> What happened to the "Shrink existing (Win10) disk to make space for Kubuntu" in the K16.10 installer?
<jubo2> /dev/sda1 is NTFS of size 524MB of which is 344MB used
<jubo2> rest of the 500GB is /dev/sda2
<jubo2> I've never ever before touched a Win10 machine
<jubo2> does it really reside in that 524GB
<jubo2> sorry 524MB
<jubo2> WHAT HAPPENED TO THE SAFE COMFY OLD "Let me shrink an existing (Windows) partition to make space for Kubuntu install."!?!?!?
<jubo2> I see I can select "Journaling NTFS" for partition type
<jubo2> So can I make a 150GB NTFS partition and a 15GB root partition and 325GB /home partition and NOT KILL THE WINDOWS10?
<jubo2> And once again.. "Where did the 'let me shrink the other partitions to make space for me'-option go to in the install procedure?
<jubo2> it seems this is something to do with UEFI instead of Bios compatible thingy
<hateball> jubo2: iirc windows 10 has some "hybrid sleep" mode so it doesnt properly shut down and mark partitions as available
<hateball> something you can change, somewhere
<hateball> dunno, dont use windows so
<jubo2> hateball: there is way to enter conventional BIOS
<jubo2> but that probably not the right thing to do
<jubo2> I try this UEFI-route and see if it works
<jubo2> but right now I gotta pack and get going
<jubo2> I do have a working (though 3GB RAM) Kubuntu machine with me so I can look up instructions how to SAFELY put Kubuntu on same machine as Windows 10
<hateball> jubo2: uefi dualboot should work, but I think there is also an issue where windows will overwrite grub stuff or something like that
<hateball> jubo2: just pulling things from the back of my head that I have seen in #ubuntu
<jubo2> hateball: okk.. thanks for infos
<jubo2> I gotta be careful not to mess this up
<jubo2> I've been doing the normal "USB stick boot-up priority #1"-way for ages
<jubo2> I dunno this UEFI route but I will investigate when I have time
<jubo2> c ya
<sebastien> salut tous le monde
<IrcsomeBot> luziferius was removed by: luziferius
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ardengourlay> hi
<ardengourlay> anyone?
<BluesKaj> ardengourlay, ask your question if you have one
<ardengourlay> ok
<ardengourlay> I am currently on a macbook pro
<ardengourlay> how do i get trackpad gestrues to work?
<ardengourlay> like three finger drag and swiping
<BluesKaj> ardengourlay, system settings>hardware/input devices>touchpad
<ardengourlay>  ok thanks
<ardengourlay> i dont see any settings that could enable swiping with three fingers to swap desktops or pinch to show desktop
<BluesKaj> ardengourlay, hang on I'll get my laptop
<ardengourlay> alright
<floown> hello
<ardengourlay>  hello
<floown> What can I use to convert a .CUE into separated .MP3 ?
<floown> in Plasma
<ardengourlay>  hmmm. I really dont know
<ardengourlay>  lemme quikly gooogle it
<ardengourlay> I am not sure
<ardengourlay> try searching it because I dont know anything about audio file conversion
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> winqt or something that is what I use to convert mp3 to ogg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It might have tools to convert that
<BluesKaj> floown, look for splitlossless.tar.gz in your search
<BluesKaj> ardengourlay, I'm not sure what setttings you need as you described, it may be different for macbook pro than my Lenovo
<ardengourlay>  Oh. I just discovered on a macbook you can swipe from the edge of the trackpad so switch desktops. not as smooth as macos but definetely better than nothing
<ardengourlay>  also for some strange reason. a red light is shining out of my headphone jack. For the first time in three years I have seen this
<BluesKaj> ardengourlay, probly a mac thing , never heard of that before
<pashkinmv> does someone know how to create bootable usb from kubunu, (usb-creator-kde fails with error)
<oshunluvr> Have you tried dd?
<pashkinmv> what is dd?
<pashkinmv> dd method of copying an iso to a usb?
<oshunluvr> dd = data duplicator. It allows direct reads/writes of block devices
<oshunluvr> The command would be: sudo dd if=/path/to/kubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<oshunluvr> THis assume /dev/sdb is your USB drive
<oshunluvr> Be careful using dd - it's also called "data destroyer" No recovery if you mess up. Just make sure you have to /dev/ correct
<pashkinmv> i'll try, thax
<oshunluvr> Open a terminal, plug in thumb drive, then type "dmseg" You should see report of device inserted including /dev/sd*
<oshunluvr> Also, you're writing to the entire device ( /dev/sdb not /dev/sdb1) so anything on it will be wiped
<loltim> hi
<Dienonymous> Who would put a bot on my channel? If it's not annoying please
<Dienonymous> Desi that I am not bad person and I do not get to read the black book because more of one I bule the house with a bor and if it is that they take care of bad to me to remember that I am schizophrenic and that to the time I travel and I do not need bot
<Dienonymous> To run well away from me
<hippybear> wth....
<Dienonymous> Just make a couple more drops and I'm flying the universe I'm a bomb time Maque I'll destroy the hell I'll just destroy the times in nisvana autopilot
<Dienonymous> They are ignoring me by censoring and they believe to manipulate me I remind them that I cut the threads from sperm
<Dienonymous> Follow your thinking
<Dienonymous> If not all this follows the magic word
<Dienonymous> See you when you wake up
<Dienonymous> 0+0 ojo
<Dienonymous> All against all now know where they are at least in the city know that is his jail the spider already present
<BluesKaj> !ops | Dienonymous
<ubottu> Dienonymous: Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) yofel, ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, valorie, shadeslayer, rww, Unit193
<BluesKaj> looks like a bot
<jubo2> Installing K16.10
<jubo2> The "partition it yourself" didn't let me create a swap space
<jubo2> I was thinking of making a 4GB SWAP but it said it not possible
<jubo2> it just said "unusable" about the 4GB I thought I'd make SWAP
<jubo2> Oh well..
<jubo2> Got 16GB so that's enough for a few apps
<jubo2> 141 upgrades
<wish^> What is the main difference between Kubuntu and KDE Neon?
<jubo2> luckily I have unlimited 4G
<zaxar> эээ
<oshunluvr> wish^: Neon is more up-to-date Plasma
<maria> I just setup Kubuntu 16.04 on my PC. I wanted to add a user so I went into System Settings/ User Manager, and tried adding a user. I put in the password, and click apply, but the user does not show up. I tried setting up manually in Konsole, and it says that user exists. I tried to delete the user in Konsole, and it says the user does not exist. Any ideas?
<maria> I also opened Dolphin, and looked in root/home and only my main account is there.
<oshunluvr> Maria, opena terminal and type: cat /etc/passwd
<oshunluvr> lif the last line has your user, it exists
<maria> oshunluvr: OK
<maria> oshunluvr: https://paste.kde.org/pfn1dq7np
<oshunluvr> so not there. I think the user manager is broken. Try kuser instead or do it manualy
<maria> oshunluvr: I think I see what happened. It actually created a group. I manually deleted it, and was able to create user in Konsole
<oshunluvr> Ok cool. user manager has been off/on workable. kuser is more solid. I use neon now and usermanager works better.
<maria> oshunluvr: Thanks for putting me on the right track
<oshunluvr> NP
<hippybear> oshunluvr ori ye ye oooo
<oshunluvr> I don't habla that linga-dee hip
<Dienonymous> Sorry to ruin it is that it is a terrible disease and it is of intelligent depression
<oshunluvr> bot
<Dienonymous> And it's natural
<oshunluvr> bot
<Dienonymous> yes
<oshunluvr> or douche
<Dienonymous> I just need a bot to stay entertained and my mind in peace bindo that interacts only that in my channel
<oshunluvr> both
<oshunluvr> a douche-bot
<valorie> heh
<oshunluvr> ty
#kubuntu 2016-12-24
<wxl> hey anyone want to test a new version of konversation i have in a ppa?
<wxl> for yakkety
<valorie> just post the info so people can find it!
<wxl> konversation needs your testing in yakkety: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wxl/kubuntu && sudo apt update && sudo apt install konversation — gives version 1.6.2-0ubuntu1ppa1 and make sure it fixes https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635911 in konversation (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Konversation crashes on quit - please package latest version" [High,Confirmed]
<valorie> thank you wxl
<wxl> np
<wxl> please ping me or if you've got results!
<wxl> s/or//
<hippybear> 0/
<Guest60127> #ubunu
<Guest60127> ok...way outa practice here; anyone home?
<DarinMiller> Guest60127: What's up?
<Guest60127> trying to get a laserjet 2100 working, real issue since mobo only had an lpt1 header (no actual port)
<Guest60127> so I bought 2 add-on cards that are being recognized, but that's it; OS doesn't seem to see the printer beyond the card
<DarinMiller> Does the printer showup  when you type lsusb?
<Guest60127> not a usb printer, parallel port printer
<Guest60127> i even disabled lpt1 in bios, so now cli doesn't recognize it anymore (good)
<DarinMiller> Guest60127: hmm, never had to trouble shoot a parallel port printer on linux.
<Guest60127> exactly, usually they're pretty straight-forward pnp
<DarinMiller> what about: ls /dev/lp*
<DarinMiller> or cat /proc/ioports | grep parport
<Guest60127> no matter what I type in for the *, I get no such file or directory
<DarinMiller> same output on my box, but I don't have a PP printer either....
<Guest60127> the cat command you just gave me gave me nada
<DarinMiller> I don't think I would be much help as I don't have similar equip. to help investigage...
<Guest60127> thanks anyway
<jubo2> y0 y0 y0
<jubo2> Merry Xmas copyleftists
<jubo2> Where do I turn off the "lock screen after N minutes inactivity" ?
<jubo2> It somewhere confusing so I'm not finding it in the System Settings
<efeciftci> you may search for "screen locking" in system settings, it will point you to desktop behaviour -> screen locking
<jubo2> thanks efeciftci!
<efeciftci> you're welcome :)
<jubo2> The 16.04 desktop graphic was much more aesthetic than the 16.10 one.. where can I easily get the old one ?
<acheronuk> jubo2: the wallpaper?
<jubo2> acheronuk: yeah
<acheronuk> jubo2: there may be somewhere easier, but here for plasma 5.6: https://cgit.kde.org/breeze.git/tree/wallpapers/Next/contents/images?h=Plasma/5.6
<acheronuk> and here for 5.5 https://cgit.kde.org/breeze.git/tree/wallpapers/Next/contents/images?h=Plasma/5.5
<acheronuk> the little link "plain" on the right give you a download
<jubo2> thanks acheronuk
<jubo2> my screen resolution matches none of those.. what should I do?
<acheronuk> I would pick the 2 closest and try those with the 'scaled' option set. one of those would be what plasma would pick as a closest match if they were installed natively
<jubo2> ok.. I try that at some point in time
<jubo2> Right now waiting for some files to be copied
<dima> Hi enybody
<xps> why would i want to have 2 monitors and switch between them while moving the cursor?
<xps> how do i disable that
<xps> im going crazy here lol
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|86614> what are the system requirements for kubuntu?
<ste> hello everyone
<einszweidrei> Hello. Is there any way to get KDE 4 in Kubuntu 16.04? :(
<BluesKaj> einszweidrei, no, but you could install 14.04LTS which is still supported. that will give you KDE4
<BluesKaj> einszweidrei, but I'm guessing you already knew that
<Guest42991> kubuntu is a w e s o me
<Guest42991> switched from mate to kde. Did not like gnome 3 or xfce that much
<BluesKaj> Guest42991, yes it is
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<user|73863> Hi. Got Kernel panic after last update on kubuntu 16.10 x64. Any suggestions?
<user|73863> Before it happens only for 4.8 kernel. now it finally got 4.4 kernel
<acheronuk> user|73863: kernel issues are not really anything to do with kubuntu, or at least we don't look after that. you have a higher probability of getting help on the main ubuntu help channel
<user|73863> Well problem is that I have ubuntu 16.04 on my work laptop and it still run 4.4 without any problem. So I belive actually something is wrong with kubuntu version.
<acheronuk> kubuntu does not modify the kernel or init system, so it's more likely to be an issue with the hardware on that machine with that kernel version
<user|73863> No it's not hardware problem. I'm writing int this chat right now from the mashine, but from 4.1 under opensuse.
<acheronuk> user|73863: different distro patch and build the kernel in different ways, so that indicates not very much
<acheronuk> remains the case that if you have an issue with that ubuntu kernel version, a better bet for help is the main ubuntu channel
<user|73863> ok thanks
<acheronuk> user|73863: yeah. not trying to fob you off. just point to where you may have the best chance of help, on what may be a quiet evening on IRC
<itisme> put in a new vid card, but haven't been able to boot normally, is it best to reinstall?
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to and to all a Good Night! :-)
<DarinMiller> itisme: AMD or NVidia?
<itisme> nvidia
<itisme> can't find a way into a repair or recovery mode
<DarinMiller> inetpro: hold the shift key when rebooting the PC
<DarinMiller> sry inetpro, I meant itisme^
<itisme> i"ll try that and see what happens
<itisme> may be back in a few
<DarinMiller> ok
<itisme> no luck, is there some way I can use this installer to unlock the harddrives so I can backup a couple things and then I will reinstall, should be faster than trying to figure out exactly how to get this to repair properly
<Trioxin> I need help. I'm stuck at update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-32-generic anytime I run apt-upgrade or try to remove a kernel
<Trioxin> initially I got these errors: https://hastebin.com/jegeyitoxi.cpp3
<Trioxin> https://hastebin.com/idayolugub.pas
<itisme> that didn't work either
<Trioxin> no idea what to do
<itisme> did anyone asnwer me after my system went weird again?  trying to figure out how to get access to backup some files from the install that goes to a black screen so I can just reinstall and go from there
<itisme> can't figure out a way of getting rid of or getting the latest nvidia stuff to update the current install that acutally works and doesn't black screen so reinstall seems the best route
<user|37318> hi
<user|37318> what do i need to instal the os from the usb
<Dienonymous> Merry Christmas, your most beautiful memories will reach your heart.
#kubuntu 2016-12-25
<jin7> hi
<jin7> how to disable the kde crash handler?
<wishe> Where can i find driver compatibility lists for kde?
<[Relic]> how do you make an entire directory with sub directories accessible?  think everything got rooted when I was trying to back up stuff
<DarinMiller> [Relic]: drop to the command line and type sudo chown <your username>:<your username> * -R
<DarinMiller> [Relic]: ensure to navigate to the directory that was needs the change.
<[Relic]> back ina  few once I have everything copied back; all this just for a new vid card  :)
<[Relic]> still root root  :(
<DarinMiller> sudo chown user:user * -R
<DarinMiller> put in you user name
<DarinMiller> or sudo chown $USER:$USER  ~/path/to/root/files -R
<[Relic]> doesn't hit the hidden directories
<DarinMiller>  chown -R /home/user/.[^.]*  as per http://serverfault.com/questions/156437/how-to-chown-a-directory-recursively-including-hidden-files-or-directories
<[Relic]> got to target them one at a time
<[Relic]> that should get me recovered
<DarinMiller> :) very good
<[Relic]> had to reinstall to get the new video card to work, no failsafe for new cards in the system by the look of things
<DarinMiller> ?
<DarinMiller> what were the old and new cards?
<[Relic]> kept hitting black screen and couldn't find anyway into the system to change the stuff
<[Relic]> gt 430 and a 1050 ti
<DarinMiller> sudo apt purge nvidia*
<[Relic]> couldn't get to anywhere I could do that
<DarinMiller> do that with the old card installed.
<DarinMiller> shutdown, install new card and boot
<DarinMiller> install nvidia ppa, sudo apt update, sudo apt install nvidia-372
<DarinMiller> next time :)
<[Relic]> needed 375.26 or soemthing like that
<[Relic]> I won't remember that in 10 years when I replace this card
<DarinMiller> oh yes.... sudo apt install nvidia-375
<DarinMiller> :)
<sintre> another victory :) hopefully
<sintre> btw merry christmas your two
<DarinMiller> Thanks sintre, you too.
<[Relic]> and have a nice recovery day from over eating too  :)
<sintre> yea i have three apearnces tomorrow
<sintre> and they all think its my oonly meal lol
<sintre> gotta figure out a plan as day goes o
<sintre> on
<[Relic]> it is your only one at that time  :)
<sintre> yea gotta pace myself
<DarinMiller> start joggin soon as you wake up and Jog to each of the events :)
<sintre> yea getting my play list together eye of the tiger first in line up  lol
<sintre> weird all yankovic parodody eat it second
<[Relic]> its the most fattening time of the year!
<[Relic]> think it is back to normal except I haven't been able to trigger the fans on new card, wonder if there is a test program that would
<sintre> is it gegiving any sensor info temp fan speed?
<[Relic]> very low temp so doubt the fan would even kick in barely above room temp
<[Relic]> gpu 27 C
<sintre> open some you tube vids
<sintre> put em on hd
<sintre> see what happens :)
<DarinMiller> The 10xx series cards are really efficient, I think you wil have to throw a game with high settings at it to heat it up.
<sintre> team fortres 2 old but on high throw up a person server with like 24 bot
<[Relic]> think I will compile blender and run the cuda test blend on it to see if that works
<[Relic]> how does one make the application menu setting solid instead of semi transparent?
<[Relic]> or do I ust need another reboot
<DarinMiller> [Relic]: I have never tried disabling transparancy other than disabling composoting... (ctrl-alt-f12)  but that kills all special effects.
<[Relic]> it is everything but that is solid so I think reboot should solve it
<sintre> reboot work?
<[Relic]> looks much better
<sintre> good to hear
<[Relic]> can I get multi seat yet becomes the big question
<DarinMiller> [Relic]: have you seen this wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multiseat
<jubo2> Hello
<jubo2> And thanks for the great OS
<jubo2> I got a bug
<sintre> merry x-mas if your east coast ,
<jubo2> The tool tip text is the same colour as the tooltip background.. kinda hard to read what they say
<sintre> as for bug ba hum-BUG :)
<jubo2> Merry X-mas sintre
<sintre> switch themes
<jubo2> I haven't even opened my gifts yet even as we do so on X-mas eve
<sintre> then try changing back
<sintre> if that doesn't help , i'd make a report
<jubo2> hmm..
<jubo2> so I control panel or whatevs it called
<sintre> like next week after you recover form turkey overdose
<sintre> settings> system sewttings
<sintre> then at top click on workspace theme
<jubo2> changing to any theme doesn't do anything about the "whitish-on-whitish" tool tips
<sintre> ok choose breeze dark
<sintre> in look and feel
<sintre> then breeze dark under desktop theme
<jubo2> sintre: doesn't seem to be affected by changing the theme
<sintre> :(
<jubo2> I should change some color in the "colors"
<sintre> best idea i have for tonight
<jubo2> in the system settings on the same line
<jubo2> I go look at that now
<sintre> play around all ya want maybe it'll help
<jubo2> sintre: thanks for your best effort
<sintre> won't hurt anything , can always change things back
<jubo2> always appreciated :D
 * sintre is noob
<sintre> but if you can'y figure out a solution alotof more epxeienced people will be active in here after holidays i'm sure
<jubo2> now I found the relevant parts
<jubo2> "tooltip text" and "tooltip background"
<sintre> fixed it?
<jubo2> text color is right but the background isn't what it is set to in system settings
<jubo2> should be dark background and light text but both are light in practice
<jubo2> so looks like genuine bug in the system
<sintre> yea certainly report , if your willing to sp-end the time
<sintre> something like that should be easy to fix
<jubo2> back from breakfast
<jubo2> hmm... it seems some tool tip colors are just fine
<jubo2> like in the Systems Settings
<jubo2> but then apps like Filezilla and GIMP the tooltip is white text on white background
<jubo2> yeah.
<jubo2> bug appears in Filezilla, GIMP and Inkscape
 * jubo2 wonders what is going on with this system
<valorie> are those all gtk apps, jubo2?
<valorie> I know gimp is
<jubo2> valorie: I dunno
<jubo2> So I should adjust settings of something called GTK ?
<valorie> you might check that you are using the gtk ....
<jubo2> how?
<valorie> gosh, I need to look at systemsettings
<valorie> dunno what it's called
<valorie> gnome application style
<jubo2> I look for that
<valorie> put that into krunner (alt+f2)
<jubo2> yields no results valorie
<valorie> so it was systemsettings > application appearance or so, and then gnome app style
<jubo2> found that
<jubo2> now just need to figure out what I need to change there
<jubo2> changing to "breeze dark" and hitting apply does nothing to the problem
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I wonder if you have to log out, and log back in?
<valorie> that should fix gimp and FF if nothing else
<jubo2> seems some of these changes aren't enacted before restarting the system
<jubo2> Now the theme "dark breeze" appears to be in use in GTK apps
<jubo2> It makes the tooltips readable but is .. uuuuugly
<jubo2> I set back to breeze and reboot
<jubo2> Success!
<jubo2> GTK apps are now "breeze"-themed and the tool tips are readable
<valorie> woooooo!
<valorie> excellent
<jubo2> So fix would appear to have been "change from default theme to breeze-dark, reboot, change back to breeze and reboot"
<jubo2> computers..
<jubo2> I reboot once more just to make sure this is fixed now
<valorie> I've heard that this change and change back is sometimes necessary
<valorie> but it seems to be a heisenbug
<valorie> hard to track down
<bob> hello
<bob> I can not launch muon-updater, that is installed
<bob> in Xenial
<bob> in command line
<bob> (I can not found it in K menu)
<bob> sudo apt-get install muon-updater <----------- ok. I can not launch the application
<BluesKaj> A very Merry Christmas to all who celebrate it :-)
<sugoiryu> hello ive used the driver manager to install nvidia 340 drivers and then reboot.. i get to login screen and enter my password then hit enter and then it seems everything freezes and the usb ports become non functional.. anyone have any ideas why this happens
<sugoiryu> well ill be back later gonna install again and try and ssh in
<Walex> sugoiryu: there have been reports of similar situations due to the IOMMU. Try to disable it.
<Walex> sugoiryu: but it could be very many other issues, including insufficient power etc.
<veter> здарова посоны
<Dienonymous> Greetings could you give me the link to my channel thanks
#kubuntu 2017-12-18
<CTZEN> Is it still possible to upgrade Kubuntu this way? https://imgur.com/a/PVpsq
<jeroen> Hi, I remember that there is a database for the quick launch apps discovered in my home folder. I want to update it. how do I do this?
<IrcsomeBot> Rock was added by: Rock
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<R13ose> My touchpad on my laptop is very sensitive, how do I make this less so?  The problem is if I am typing and then my hand goes over this, the cursor moves.
<genii> R13ose: Settings... System Settings... Hardware... Input Devices... Trackpad... tab on top right labelled Sensitivity
<genii> Touchpad, rather
<R13ose> Checking
<BluesKaj> R13ose, system settings>input devices>touchpad>sensitivity tab
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> din't see you there genii :-)
<genii> :)
<R13ose> Should I just click the palm detection?
<genii> You can experiment and see what works best. It varies depending on touchpad, location, sensitivity, etc
<R13ose> Thanks
<R13ose> How do I speed up kubuntu when this boots up?
<BluesKaj> speed up the boot process?
<R13ose> BluesKaj: yes if I need to reboot the computer or turn this off and on.
<BluesKaj> it should take effect immediately after you click "apply", no reboot needed
<R13ose> BluesKaj: what should?  I am looking to speed up not anything with touchpad.
<BluesKaj> R13ose, that depends on many factors, so it's difficult to suggest anything unless we know more about your disk setup etc
<R13ose> BluesKaj: how do I tell you that?
<BluesKaj> do you have any other OSs on your laptop for example
<BluesKaj> R13ose, https://askubuntu.com/questions/765164/kubuntu-boot-up-speed
<djranch|34093> Tech put kubuntu 17.10 plasma 5.3.8,onto amd athlon II P340 dual core processor cpu speed 2200hz, HDD/SSD toshiba MK 5065GSXN, memory 4096M BDDR3  errors with server connection  KDE.org set up as ssl will not connect, next server failed authenticity check pkg.debian.org, Just to start. Interrupt info 100,ss . I m in over my head. At least im online
<djranch|34093>  again. Help.
<djranch|34093> I m novice looking to learn, also havnt used forums to speak of
<djranch|34093> Tech gave me sudo apt-get update and other 2, I found muon pkg manager,installed will not install pkgs , 2073 installed 0 upgradeable. Im guessing somthing is wrong. Been at it few days enjoy brain bending, buttt?
<BluesKaj> also run, sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> djranch|34093,^
<djranch|34093> yes
<djranch|34093> kde partition manager was done, smart good. second hard drive think 2015  My main tech should be in office today, been vacation. He copied LTS 16.04.3 B-4 left, but I couldnt do. Went else were
<BluesKaj> djranch|34093, he copied 16.04 to a dvd or usb?
<djranch|34093> Yes DVD+ R   My frustration of working with HP tech dept on Pavilion dv8t-1100 CTO entertainment. got the best of me done with all of them.
<BluesKaj> frusrtration ...how?
<BluesKaj> if you need help , tell us what you've done and what errors you have, otherwise we can't help
<djranch|34093> OK>>>>>>>The other place told me ws becouse was burned on DVD
<BluesKaj> if you need help , tell us what you've done and what errors you have, otherwise we can't help
<BluesKaj> other place?
<djranch|34093> Ok Tell me what you want, You need more then what i posted? I red alot B-4 preceeding to do what I did
<BluesKaj> you have to tell me what you did first of alll
<djranch|34093> I did save some files let me look see what they were, one moment please
<BluesKaj> save some files? I just want to know what you want to do and what you did?
<djranch|34093> first I did 3 sudo command to update and install, had several in and out with network connection after xorg. communication.then I discouvered needed package manager to install updates
<BluesKaj> suydo apt-get update and package manger all use the same application, dpkg. Apt uses it in the terminal and the package manger is just a gui which does the same thing
<BluesKaj> sudo rather
<BluesKaj> i have to go for a few mins ...bbl
<djranch|34093> yes do you want to know what they are or just upload a few? Im wondering if after the xorg. it effected the packages I had to install prior to
<djranch|34093> screenshot _120634.png; smrt test; mem. report. json gz; kdepartition man,
<BluesKaj> that doesn't help...what did you do?
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<djranch|34093> have my tech on phone, thank you for your help. see you around
<djranch|34093> Ok off phone will take to him. Is there anything I can do for you guys? info from this system?
<BluesKaj> djranch|34093, we still don't know what is wrong with your system ..difficult to help otherwise
<BluesKaj> absulutely  :-)hopeless
<djranch|34093> Then Can I do give you info from this system that may help future? I follow and learn quite quickly. djranch @ wilber
<BluesKaj> can you boot into Kubuntu? does it run ? ...you haven't told us anything that's relevant
<djranch|34093> hopeless ? did I do something wrong, ubuntu one login, to wiki, use this connection to come here. Did I misunderstand? Please correct me if so.
<BluesKaj> nevermind,  don't have time for this.
<djranch|34093> yes can get into now, gave me little heck with password being wrong. which was not. I agree , Thank you for your time I will get fixed, at shop. Time not enough for me. Have great day and thank you to all merry -xms
<R13ose> BluesKaj: sorry for late reply.  This says get more ram not to do anything else.  I am looking for the anything else.
<evawave> hello
<idontknow22> hello Kubuntu community, I seem to be having trouble with wifi, using wired right now, but wireless WPA2 seems to connect for a few seconds, then just sits there, no sites load
#kubuntu 2017-12-19
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<CTZEN> 😪 :sleepy:
<RonaldsMazitis> can You install kde 5.10 or 5.11 on ubuntu 16.04 lts
<RonaldsMazitis> kde 5.8 is broken baloo don't work
<RonaldsMazitis> wine fullscreen applications change resolution on exit
<hateball> RonaldsMazitis: No that is not possible
<hateball> RonaldsMazitis: Due to Qt deps on later versions than is possible to ship for 16.04
<RonaldsMazitis> why they can't deploy then
<hateball> I think it may break other things in the 16.04 repos, but #kubuntu-devel will be able to give you the correct answer
<oim> hello
<user|12892> hello sir/madam , how do I install intel hd graphics driver
<BluesKaj> user|12892, it should already be installed by default snd-hda-intel , but you can make sure it's loded with the command , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , there will be no output if it loads properly, then reboot
<user|12892> thank you very much and good night
<CTZEN> Are ubuntu development releases kinda rolling?
<mparillo> Kinda is a good description. You can use sed to change your sources, and if you are savvy enough to do that, you are probably savvy enough to deal with the fallout.
<RonaldsMazitis> can somebody confirm that using wine fullscreen aplications/games and exiting them, does not force changes on screen resolution in kde 5.11
<valorie> anybody use wine full-screen who can help RonaldsMazitis? ^^^
<RonaldsMazitis> big smo... big name GTA SanAndreas
<valorie> I don't, and can't see a reason it would mess with screen resolution
<RonaldsMazitis> also that thing called most wanted
<RonaldsMazitis> ghii
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah so I tried
<valorie> this is really not a Kubuntu question
<RonaldsMazitis> almost every time I quit some wine fullscreen game it change my resolution to 800x600
<RonaldsMazitis> and only on KDE
<valorie> you might have better luck in a more general chan like #ubuntu
<RonaldsMazitis> (also maybe unity too)
<valorie> on KDE?
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<RonaldsMazitis> openbox does not do that
<valorie> KDE is a community
<RonaldsMazitis> ok Plasma
<valorie> oh, you mean qt-based software, got it
<valorie> yes, plasma is the "desktop"
<RonaldsMazitis> exactly
<RonaldsMazitis> changing my resolution make my game icon widget change position
<RonaldsMazitis> so it's pointless to have it on my game activity
<RonaldsMazitis> besides that, it's also almost pointless to have many activitys without game activity
<RonaldsMazitis> except for other walpaper with some fancy cloc
<RonaldsMazitis> k
<RonaldsMazitis> idea is great, but 5.8 plasma seems to not do it fully
<RonaldsMazitis> I like how KDE looks like combination between Unity and Windows 7
<RonaldsMazitis> with theming
<RonaldsMazitis> but I can't make it search files, cause indexing service fails to do the whole process
#kubuntu 2017-12-20
<ubsafder> is linux android working with linux kubuntu to transfert picture over bluethooth ?
<ubsafder> i can transfert file from myohoto to my computer is thqt exepted behavio !
<ubsafder> is it lii wonder how is trying to fuck me linux android or android
<EldonMcGuinness> Man, 17.10 has borked my sound. Time to do some digging.
<CoJaBo> I ggave up trying to get sound to work :/
<valorie> EldonMcGuinness: what's the issue?
<valorie> I have no problems with sound
<schnoodles> Hey. I was wondering where I would disable to global shortcut for using alt+click and mouse for moving a window. It overrides some program features that I am trying to use.
<EldonMcGuinness> Hey valorie, well auto switching seems to be broken for me. In order to switch between my bluetooth headphones and speakers I have to manually switch.
<EldonMcGuinness> in 17.04 it would just auto switch.
<EldonMcGuinness> On top of that I go no notification sounds, kind of an annoyance really, nothing huge, but annoying none the less.
<EldonMcGuinness> I've been itching to give KDE Neon a whirl, might just install it and watch a movie while it goes.
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> Luics was added by: Luics
<mauro_> hi, do you know there  is a certified hadward list for kubuntu, I mean something like https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/
<hateball> mauro_: it's the same kernel, and that's what the certification is for
<mauro_> hateball: thanks
<rysiek|pl> hey all
<rysiek|pl> I am using KMail 2.x
<rysiek|pl> every now and then there are issues, of course, due to Akonadi being what it is
<rysiek|pl> but right now this has become a huge problem:
<rysiek|pl> I got an e-mail 9 days ago, I remember reading it, I see it in my inbox in KMail, now I wanted to read it again and when I click it I only see the headers
<rysiek|pl> no content
<rysiek|pl> the e-mail seems empty
<rysiek|pl> anybody any ideas? I'm on 17.04
<hateball> rysiek|pl: Don't know about KMail in particular, but you should upgrade to 17.10 as 17.04 is EOL soon
<rysiek|pl> hateball: I am moving to QubesOS
<rysiek|pl> hateball: but I still need access to my email now
<hateball> Guess you'll just have to stick around then, in case someone that uses KMail shows up :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Vamp898> Hi there, sddm seems to run without any DISPLAY... i want to execute an command which needs the DISPLAY variable to be set
<willi_> hallo
<RonaldsMazitis> how can I make rectangles always show on applications that are working
<RonaldsMazitis> for icon only task manager
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm always confused that it hides info which is opened till I hover over
<RonaldsMazitis> it's weird because on windows You always get to know which apps are open
<RonaldsMazitis> just from empty desktop
<h_boyz> Good evening!
<h_boyz> I can't upgrade my kubuntu 16.04 to 17.10 . Software update propose me only 17.04 (he could propose 16.10, right?) and i have an error like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/26222763/
<RonaldsMazitis> why did You do it
<h_boyz> i need the last version of digikam darktable and gimp
<acheronuk> there is no supported upgrade path straight from 16.04 -> 17.10
<h_boyz> i know, but update manager propose only 17.04 and not the 16.10
<acheronuk> 16.10 is end of life. no longer supported. so it's no longer in the metadata as a valid path to upgrade to
<h_boyz> then i must wait and upgrade directly to 18.04?
<developer> hello
<developer> exit
<acheronuk> h_boyz: that would be the safest option. there are ways to force an upgrade/fool update manager, but not advisable and not tested
<acheronuk> oh, quit. great timing
<zaapiel> all heil kubuntu
#kubuntu 2017-12-21
<Hg203> are there instructions for how to install kubuntu without having a windows install on the drive first?
<Hg203> i'm using a usb stick and it seems to assume that you have windows already
<Hg203> it's 17.10
<Hg203> ..if i run the installer, i get past language, and then it says the drive has only 8gb of space so it can't install (which i guess it's trying to use the usb stick)
<Hg203> in /dev there's an sda1 that seems to be mounted to /cdrom but not sure where the hard drive is
<Hg203> hm.. anyone awake?
<maggux> what kind of hdd do you have?
<Hg203> seagate green
<Hg203> barracuda green
<Hg203> it's sata 3
<maggux> and you have no /dev/sdb or c? just /dev/sda?
<Hg203> yeah, i have a sg0.. but no sg
<Hg203> just sda and sda1 which is /cdrom
<maggux> and I guess your cdrom/dvdrom is also connected on a sata port?
<maggux> somehow linux didnt detect your sata port and/or your hdd
<Hg203> i don't have a cdrom it's a liveusb
<Hg203> i made it in windows using a gui tool
<maggux> yes the liveusb-sticks mosttime are emulated as cdom-images.
<Hg200> yeah it's mounted as /cdrom
<Hg200> which is sda1
<maggux> can you do an cat /proc/scsi
<Hg202> k, got my netbook set up so i can reboot the new box
<maggux>  cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<maggux> there was a doubble scsi, sorry
<Hg200> the file scsi inside the dir right?
<Hg200> it seems to only detect the usb stick
<maggux> my guess is, it didnt detect your scsci-system. thats sad.
<Hg200> hm. how's it usually do that?
<maggux> for me it just worked. perhaps you can try to switch some settings in the bios. .. but Im afraid, I have no further ideas here.
<Hg200> ok. well, i'm still here on my netbook, but i'm going to reboot this box and see what i can figure out in earlier stages of boot
<Hg202> i tried "boot from first hard disk" and it's loaded into BusyBox v1.22.1
<Hg202> is that a liveusb / livecd feature or is this just built into my drive?
<Hg202> no i tried looking in /proc/scsi/scsi again and it's the same stick
<Hg202> is the OEM install option the old 'alternate installer' option?
<Hg202> ok well that took me to the same sort of install menu gui but then it crapped out again with the same error and booted to live mode
<Hg202> haha the windows liveusb i have installer can't find the drive either!
<Hg202> i should check what came with this drive
<Hg202> ok so i feel stupid. the hdd cable got loose while i was checking internal components
<Hg202> but i've gotten uefi to see the drive and am booting into the installer liveusb again
<Hg202> i'll see if this works
<Hg202> whee this time i've gotten to the 'prepare' step
<Hg202> ok it's showing me disk setup. i think it may actually function now maybe :)
<Hg202> so like, what % of hard drive space should be devoted to windows (for later, not installing now) relative to kubuntu?
<Hg202> i mean like, recommendations
<Hg202> so like i'm on this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<Hg202> it seems to think i can format a partition to ntfs but i see no such option, only fat32
<Hg202> i figure 100gb is more than enough for the windows partition right?
<Hg202> i'm formatting it to fat32 for now .. i'll have it become ntfs later as needed when i install windows
<Hg202> does that seem normal?
<Hg202> hm. according to this site, i should use ext3 for /boot but it also says not to create a separate /boot
<Hg202> what's the deal with setting up the LVM
<Hg202> anyway i'm going to do some other stuff now
<Hg202> but if anyone has any thoughts feel free to say so, and also feel free to PM me
<Hg202> can anyone tell me how to produce this sort of partition table: https://pastebin.aquilenet.fr/?2abbca6ba0889989#MIdioyh/i2nsKl8vPs0iK6olpTyQhe2+AzOWkaBNV1U=
<Hg202> ..the 17.10 installer seems to want to only make LVMs on automatic mode, and then it produces a lot of far more confusing stuff than i quite get.. but i'm not sure it'll work with a later windows install
<Hg202> so anyway the installer using guided with LVM (no encrypt) option seems to 1- not be guided but rather create some automatic partition table i don't even understand, which doesn't seem to really make sense to install windows into any of later.
<Hg202> but more importantly, i get to the part where it copies files and after that it crashes saying that it can't update grub
<Hg202> ah here it is. says "executing 'grub-install /dev/dm-0' failed. this is a fatal error."
<Hg202> k nm i'm using kde partition manager to set things up myself fully, then i'll select the installation point for the bootable device for install, maybe that'll work
<Hg200> https://imgur.com/CT2XGCA
<Hg200> should i move /boot and stuff to the end so that it can freely resize between ntfs and /stor later?
<Hg200> https://imgur.com/ehtyyrO
<Hg200> that other table didn't work; spat errors when trying to format it that way. this one worked though
<Hg200> though apparently kde partition manager treats the intitial 1mb of space as hidden / automatic, while the installer explicitly shows it, so i didn't need to try to add it in kde part man
<Hg200> gr
<Hg200> er. mgr
<Hg202> ok so i've now realized two things. 1- my box doesn't like to actually boot into uefi mode. it uses uefi but it boots only in legacy mode for some reason
<Hg202> parted -l says it's a gpt file system, but i'm not sure what's up with that.
<Hg202> i think i just confused it by doing it this way.. i need to set up a new part table
<redphantom_> Im on 17.10 - my Internet doesn't connect automatically on startup ever since configuring openvpn to connect via the NetworkManager GUI. I always need to press "Connect" manually and things connect just fine. I have the automatically connect option selected, but still no dice. Any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> Any idea if the Kubuntu 16.04.3 iso is broken?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> I'm trying to install from a usb but no luck so far
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> Sums ok, usb ok (tested on one 2.0 and one 3.0) bios/uefi modes checked
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/M6sy1Ili/file_3858.jpg Always ends like this
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> Tried making the live images with DD and etcher, same result
<lordievader> Good morning
<spearlman> What's the nicest way to tell apt to keep a number (let's say 3) of old kernels around?  (i.e. so autoremove doesn't get rid of them)
<spearlman> For a temporary fix, I don't mind just telling apt not to autoremove kernels at all
<spearlman> ahh.. it looks like this stuff is all generated from /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal ...
<spearlman> I don't really wanna screw around with that.. not as simple as a variable to set, clearly
<lordievader> spearlman: What are  you trying to do?
<redphantom_> Im on 17.10 - my Internet doesn't connect automatically on startup ever since configuring openvpn to connect via the NetworkManager GUI. I always need to press "Connect" manually and things connect just fine. I have the automatically connect option selected, but still no dice. Any ideas?
<Guest23608> high
<Guest23608> Can somebody tell me how I can load the images in the startscreen of Konquerer?
<Guest23608> High
<Guest23608> Can somebody tell me how I can load the images in the startscreen of Konquerer?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<zaapiel> i need help
<zaapiel> my audio isnt working
<zaapiel> 'it shows in the tab as 100% but no sound is coming out
<zaapiel> anyway to check to see if its being regestered
<lordievader> !ask | zaapiel
<ubottu> zaapiel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordievader> It?
<lordievader> Oh, he left.
<BluesKaj> his patience only lasted 4 mins
<zaapiel> hey
<zaapiel> i need helpw tih my sound
<zaapiel> it isnt working and i cant reinstall since i used a usb
<EldonMcGuinness> What is the issue zaapiel? Have you checked audio and video to see if your hardware is listed?
<BluesKaj> zaapiel, no point in reinstalling, have you updated and upgraed since installation, and installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<zaapiel> i see default in audio and video
<zaapiel> and im installing kubuntu restricted extras now
<BluesKaj> zaapiel, ok run aplay -l and post the result in pastebin
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zaapiel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26227978/
<zaapiel> audio volume says no devices found
<zaapiel> it the systray
<BluesKaj> zaapiel,  run sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel, then open alsamixer in the terminal and amke sure you pcm and othe volume controls are unmuted, also disable automute if needed
<zaapiel> did and it showed volume up but im not seeing anything in the systray
<zaapiel> no sound either
<BluesKaj> then check system settings >multimedia>audio&video>audio hardware setup and choose the options that fit your audio output connections.. The reboot
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<zaapiel> default?
<BluesKaj> is za not the device preference tab, the harware tab which sets up your pulseaudio choices/options
<BluesKaj> oops
<guz> f
<guz> clear
<guz> fd
<guz> hi
<guz> hi hele
<guz> -->
<myrdroid> Hi i just upgraded from 16.04 to 17.10 and all I get I'd a blue screen on login. How do I get plasma to start
<myrdroid> Also how can I get online from  tty?  I tried using nmcli device WiFi onnect ssid password password but I can only ping the router not websites
<myrdroid> Plasma-desktop apparently isn't installed
<myrdroid> Typing on my phone
<myrdroid> When I try to connect with nmcli I get   could not build name for facility network : invalid parameter
<valorie> myrdroid: it's possible some people here will know how to use nmcli, but you are much more likely to get help on some networking chan
<valorie> #networking  seems the likely option
<valorie> but alis gives lots of options
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<myrdroid> Any suggestions?  #kde always throws me back here when I ask there. And my primary goal really is to get plasma running again
<myrdroid> #networking is for KDE tools?
#kubuntu 2017-12-22
<redphantom_> Im on 17.10 - my Internet doesn't connect automatically on startup ever since configuring openvpn to connect via the NetworkManager GUI. I always need to press "Connect" manually and things connect just fine. I have the automatically connect option selected, but still no dice. Any ideas?
<lordievader> Good morning
<keithzg[m]> Hmm, I wonder how one makes GTK apps comply with the scaling set in KDE these days
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TBotNik> All: Looking for support on dual install of MySQL & phpMyAdmin on Kubuntu 14.04.
<TBotNik> Wrote it up at:
<TBotNik> 	www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5796393#post5796393
<TBotNik> 	
<TBotNik> Please read and comment there, as I'm off to a project this morning!
<TBotNik> Thnx!	
<Arran_> Hello
<Arran_> Does anyone know  if there is a german speakin  group
<BluesKaj> !de | Arran_
<ubottu> Arran_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Arran_> Thanks, that is the good answer. #kubuntu-de
<Arran_> How   do  I  open   an application automatically at the start-up, please?
<BluesKaj> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<BluesKaj> Arran_, ^
<kubuntu> hello
<Guest33631> hello
<Guest33631>  purple and blue
<bluethefox> hello
<redphantom_> Im on 17.10 - my Internet doesn't connect automatically on startup ever since configuring openvpn to connect via the NetworkManager GUI. I always need to press "Connect" manually and things connect just fine. I have the automatically connect option selected, but still no dice. Any ideas?
<mozammel> hi
<mozammel> I'm looking for some help.. about AMD/ATI Radeon R7 M260/265 Topaz Graphic card,
<mozammel> I think My graphics card never work, always intell integrated graphics works.
<mozammel> its a laptop, and its hybrid graphics of mentioned graphics cards
<markus_e92> Hi all, I read about nfs server side copy. Which version of kubuntu (dolphin) support this nfs feature?
<BluesKaj> mozammel, install nvidia-prime and bumblebee
<BluesKaj> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<BluesKaj> mozammel,^
<BluesKaj> oops correction: forget the nvidia of course but hybrids with intel and amd are very diffiicult to get working
<BluesKaj> mozammel,^
<mozammel> BluesKaj: My card is AMD/Intel, not nvidia
<BluesKaj> yes Iknow , was thinking about nvidia and intel since most hybrids are inel/nvidia
<BluesKaj> AMD/Intel, very difficult hybrid  on linux
<mozammel> BluesKaj: I'm even now looking for totally off my AMD card, and that laso a very challange
<mozammel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26234556/
<dev-_> exze
<dev-_> v
<dev-_> I hate the Jews
<dev-_> You hate Jews ?
#kubuntu 2017-12-23
<verdooft> Hallo oim.
<verdooft> *hello
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<verdooft> Hello BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> Hi verdooft
<verdooft> Hello moofang.
<aversario> Hi, guys. I'm trying to get my HP printer to work via wireless and USB
<aversario> well, I've USB functioning
<aversario> I just don't know which ppd to use
<aversario> is "/etc/cups/ppd/HP_DeskJet_3630_series.ppd" OK?
<aversario> since I have HP DeskJet 3636
<BluesKaj> aversario, try this  https://developers.hp.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing
<aversario> BluesKaj: I've got it to work straight away under Kubuntu's - add Printer
<aversario> instead of manually pasting a PPD file, I have wait just a little longer and the list of all supported pops out
<BluesKaj> aversario, ok, good
<aversario> then I select the HP 3636 hpcups and after quick test it prints from Libreoffice's Writer and Calc
<aversario> BluesKaj: thank you anyway
<aversario> it looks like this under CUPS - Printers -> http://picpaste.com/8133e437e3522f5e88036d3e2e4e42af.png
<aversario> or could it be both (USB and wireless) under 1?
<aversario> I don't see any option for that, I guess it's good as it is
<BluesKaj> aversario, my lenovo laptop prints over wireless qith our HP Envy 4500 printer
<BluesKaj> right out of ther box
<BluesKaj> with
<aversario> BluesKaj: that's great
<aversario> I have yet tried to scan a paper, I hope it works
<BluesKaj> HP is very Linux friendly in my experience
<kubunted> whoever has created this kubuntu atrocity owes the world an explanation, starting with this: https://pastebin.com/D9UVmwES
<mparillo> And the entitled newbie left before getting a gratis explanation.
<valorie> yup
<valorie> the person behind that nick has always had that attitude
<valorie> I guess they paid for support and aren't getting good service!
<epipercepi> so like, are there instructions on how to manually install (not using the gui tools)?
<epipercepi> i've been having trouble getting grub-install to run. every time i get to the stage in the gui installer where it's supposed to install it, it craps out
<epipercepi> and before that, i couldn't partition the hard drive properly and had to use kde partition manager to do it
<epipercepi> ..which is fine because i have a manual partition setup i want to use anyway. but it still won't work right
<user|55187> hi
<user|55187> i have questions
<mparillo> It is getting really late on a Saturday night in Europe, but simply ask.
<mparillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<prabhushakti> can anyone tell me why does not grub-install work?
<prabhushakti> I am trying to add an OS because I copied my partition to dev/sda and can you please tell me how to; I can't find menu.list to add
#kubuntu 2017-12-24
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> oh, they left
<valorie> of course
<redphantom_> Im on 17.10 - my Internet doesn't connect automatically on startup ever since configuring openvpn to connect via the NetworkManager GUI. I always need to press "Connect" manually and things connect just fine. I have the automatically connect option selected, but still no dice. Any ideas?
<redphantom_> Im on 17.10 - my Internet doesn't connect automatically on startup ever since configuring openvpn to connect via the NetworkManager GUI. I always need to press "Connect" manually and things connect just fine. I have the automatically connect option selected, but still no dice. Any ideas?
<Guest3062> hello?
<redphantom_> ‎ Im on 17.10 - my Internet doesn't connect automatically on startup ever since configuring openvpn to connect via the NetworkManager GUI. I always need to press "Connect" manually and things connect just fine. I have the automatically connect option selected, but still no dice. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks and Merry Christmas!
<D0U91E> morning BluesKaj
<D0U91E> ... Merry Christmas!!!
<BluesKaj> D0U91E, Merry Christmas! to you too :-)
<gerardi> hello
<DarinMiller> gerardi: Hi
<gerardi> bonsoir
<gerardi> je fais des essais; je découvre l'outil !!!!
#kubuntu 2018-12-17
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @BluesKaj> Anarchotaois,  it's not availble in systemsettings>appearance>colors, I found the Krita Darker color file in Netrunner and emailed it to myself. I now have it installed on Kubuntu! ☝️
<lordievader> God morning
<simpledat> Hi
<simpledat> Are Kubuntu the same as Ubuntu? Same devs and so on?
<acheronuk> simpledat: kubuntu is an official flavour of Ubuntu. some core ubuntu devs work on kubuntu as well. some kubuntu devs focus mostly on kubuntu
<simpledat> acheronuk: Would you say that Kubuntu is as secure as Ubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> simpledat- the only difference is which desktop environment is installed by default. Almost all of the packages where you would find security issues are exactly the same.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<_13LACK_> BluesKaj: Hi \o
<BluesKaj> hi _13LACK_
<alesan> hello
<alesan> is there a better program than xsane to scan documents?
<alesan> specifically, something that won't open 5 different windows?
<alesan> ...
#kubuntu 2018-12-18
<lordievader> Good morning
<k_sze[work]> If I have the vanilla ubuntu 18.04 with GNOME desktop, what should I install (and configure) to basically convert it to kubuntu with Plasma 5?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @k_sze[work], There is this: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/12/15/kde-apps-at-the-snap-of-your-fingers but maybe not ready as a daily workhorse.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarchotaoist, Not even slightly ready for production yet, so I would not suggest that in any way.
<alekksander> my wifi adapter switches on, then off and then on again on system start resulting long delay for stable connection. could someone please look at my logs?
<BluesKaj> alekksander, is this wifi usb dongle/adapter?
<BluesKaj> a
<alekksander> BluesKaj: yes it is
<BluesKaj> alekksander, is it fairly old, over 5 yrs?
<BluesKaj> i have one that takes up to 1 minute to connect and it's 10 yrs old
<alekksander> but it used to work fine. only later after system upgrade it got corrupted, system was looking for something else than wlan0 (or whatever it was) and i had to manually chane some file and fix the name. but before i realized how to fix it i tried a bunch of other things… ofc not writing it down and be able to consciously revert changes it resulted in problem i've already described
<BluesKaj> i 've looked in the logs ,but they don't show much
<BluesKaj> do you recall the file , was? it in network-manager.conf
<BluesKaj> oops
<alekksander> i think among other things i wrote somewhere to force start it. but file names. sorry, not remembering :(
<alekksander> https://pastebin.com/AEMcMjGp
<alekksander> https://i.imgur.com/02zMAFx.png
<BluesKaj> well ,it shows the wlan turning of and on again but there no file reference to go by
<alekksander> so if You want to disable network adapter, what might be good places to manually do it?
<BluesKaj> alekksander, changed managed to true in the network manager file
<BluesKaj> then save it
<alekksander> BluesKaj: done. let me reboot
<BluesKaj> don't disable nm
<alekksander> BluesKaj: unfortunately that wasn't it
<alekksander> is there a place where systemd decides which hardware will run?
<BluesKaj> you left before I could mention , install ifupdown
<alekksander> it is installed
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Guys how to fix h.264 missing support in Opera on Kubuntu 18.04 LTS?
<Piraty> hi there. in the installer, all fields to handle partitions are grey, why is that? (using the graphical installer from a booted live 18.04 kubuntu)
<Piraty> and i'm unable to set mountpoint for the efi partition, is taht intended?
<Piraty> ah, official doc says esp mountpoint is set automatically by installer. would be fine to state that in the installer iteself
<IrcsomeBot> Virus288 was added by: Virus288
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Hi every1 I came here to find a answer on huge problem 4 me. ANy1 online?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> When I install kubuntu on pendrive , I can move pendrive to another pc and just use it again . Here is another problem . I got samsung harddrive t5 and after installing kubuntu on it , windows cant acces it ( normaly windows was telling me to wipe out pendrive in order to use it. But this time it doesnt even show it ) Discmanager on windows see it at 250 gb harddrive resized on 2 parts ( as it is ) . In devices manager it see
<IrcsomeBot> harddrive as device to read cd's and in "my pc" I cant see it and dont have acces to it . Even samsung app which was included with harddrive dont see it
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> It wouldnt be a problem , if another pc's would boot kubuntu from it
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I need this harddrive to boot kubuntu on my mian pc and laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Laptop doesnt see harddrive in windows ( see it as cd's reader" and in bios it just open windows even if I set to boot FROM this harddrive
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Any1 help pls?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I got kubuntu 18.04 lvm on it and around 50 gb of data
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Did I somehow fuc*ed up drivers of this harddrive and its unusable on anothers pc ( I am booted from this harddrive right know ) or whats going on ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I can boot kubuntu from pendrive without any problems on another pc
<[Relic]> do each of the computers see it in the BIOS?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> both computers see it in bios
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I can boot it on my main pc but on laptop I cant
<[Relic]> UEFI on both or legacy on one?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> to be honest....
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> legacy I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I never did open bios on my main pc since it have boot menu
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Give me 2 min to check it
<[Relic]> I ran into a problem when one was uefi and another was legacy and the usb drive would crap out when it looked for the other
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Legacy+uefi
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> (Photo, 1280x622) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/j6ViKxC0/file_11489.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> And just 1 more question
<[Relic]> that's on both the computers you were using?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> To be honest . Hp doesn't allow me to change that
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I don't see what's on
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Sru
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Sry*
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Main legacy+uefi
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Laptop legacy
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> (Photo, 1280x622) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Ncekpj0m/file_11490.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Should I change it ?
<[Relic]> you could try changing it and see if the hd shows up then
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> On main pc in boot menu I got option 'ubuntu ' . It appeared after installing Ubuntu first time on pendrive . If I choose harddrive where I got installed kubuntu on my main pc , it show me error that this is not proper device to run system
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Did I do something wrong with that ?
<[Relic]> so you are trying to dual boot windows and kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I got kubuntu installed on harddrive
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> external harddrive
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> and on every pc I got , there is win 10 as main system installed on "C" = internal harddrive
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Only 1 there is in pc
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I could boot kubuntu from pendrive without any problems
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> but I cant from harddrive
<[Relic]> haven't done that before but I think you are looking for something like this ->  https://www.dionysopoulos.me/portable-ubuntu-on-usb-hdd/
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I dont think u get what I trying to say Or I am tired as hell and write stupid stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I made bootable pendrive with kubuntu as live cd to install it
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I booted it on my pc ( it was just an iso to install kubuntu ) and I did install it on my harddrive
<[Relic]> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> its working
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> but other pc's see harddrive in bios
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> but cant boot from it
<[Relic]> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> When I click in boot menu "ubuntu" on my main pc it boot from it
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> but when I choose just an harddrive it says that its not proper device
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> No errors , no logs , nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Thats why I ask
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> what I did wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> is it only legacy or uefi ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I did same isntall with old pendrive
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> it was working perfect
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> on every pc
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> but slow cuz its pendrive
<[Relic]> so it is on your main computer and you want to access it from another computer?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> yep
<[Relic]> from the screen shots one is uefi and one is legacy, try turing the legacy to uefi and check
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> When I connect harddrive via usb-a 3.0 on my main pc , I can boot from it
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> thx
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I want to move hardrvie to another pc
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> which uefi?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> There are 2
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Hybrid or native?
<[Relic]> I'd just try the first one to see
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I am noob when it coms to linux etc . Thats why I trying to learn some more
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> thx
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Btw
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Will I still be able to boot windows?
<[Relic]> think the hybrid should work, but not sure on every computer type
<[Relic]> I have seen some very strange things done with computers
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> What I mean ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> So is it safe to turn on uefi or not ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> It's not my pc . It's my friend and he got + 100 GB files on it but I got my files too so I fought to not trash his stuff and just boot kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Will windows be safe with that ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Will I be able to boot it
<[Relic]> trying to find something on hp forums to check, win 7 or 8?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> 10
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Came with 7
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Hp elite book
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Elite book 840 g1
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nWDjUAR1/file_11491.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> People are saying it's not safe :(
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Is it true ?
<[Relic]> https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c04201984  <- reading this right now, but not sure; I would be worried about it without a very good look through, you might want to try the hp support/forums as they would be more knowledgable in their products
<[Relic]> my guess is you would need to make a legacy install or upgrade the legacy to UEFI for windows which seems to be a hot topic on the hp site
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I'll read more about it . Thz
<[Relic]> if you have access to an older legacy computer you could make a legacy install of kubuntu, which might be faster solution
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> If I should be honest with u , i have no idea what are u talking about . Sorry but I am noob
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I just wanted to learn stuff and now it came out I can damage some1's pc like that
<[Relic]> everyone starts somewhere, and best to find out before you do it
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> But still . Thx 4 ur time <3 .I couldn't get help anywhere
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Ye0
<[Relic]> most of europe is near sleeping time I think right now
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> 02 am here
<IrcsomeBot> <silverfreesurfer> Kubuntu best distro
#kubuntu 2018-12-19
<chcknrub> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g099Qb8r_ZI
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> I must be blind where is the option to disable single click on dolphin.
<jaafar> Anyone having issues with the fans running max after suspend on 18.10?
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> jaafar: What does `sensors` say about the temperatures?
<jaafar> lordievader: hey thanks for responding. I've rebooted in the meantime (always clears it up) but let's see what I get right now with the fans back to normal
<jaafar> cores range from 39C to 42C
<jaafar> I feel like that was the case with the high fans as well but I can't swear to it
<lordievader> Does it still happen after the reboot?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Hi all . Got problem still. Is here in boot menu anything what's blocking booting kubuntu from external harddrive ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VLpziueL/file_11494.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hOJSf4JH/file_11495.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Turning on uefi don't allow me to boot from harddrive and damage windows on C so I can't boot pc at all
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I dont want to turn on uefi cuz I am scared I wont be able to  boot windows again
<TheBassMan> do you have windoz on a separate drive ? always a good  move
<jaafar> lordievader: it happens after the first suspend, pretty consistently
<jaafar> so... not directly after reboot, but after the first suspend after reboot
<jaafar> It was not happening in 18.04, just started after the upgrade
<jaafar> Also at the same time my networkmanager gets very strange... tries to connect to networks that aren't there, shows wifi as disabled (it is enabled), etc.
<jaafar> though this may be an unrelated problem
<lordievader> Hmm, I had a laptop once with a similar issue years ago. Was never able to fix it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> @TheBassMan, Bootable pendrive/cd ? Yes
<TheBassMan> Virus288- pull the power on the windows drive and then boot also customised boot delete ? what is that ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> @TheBassMan, I just saying what hp support and some other people told me
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> That changing legacy on uefi damage windows and don't allow to boot it
<diogenes_> Virus288, what's the issue?
<TheBassMan> virus288, windows will not boot in legacy. diogenes, seems he cannt boot from usb
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> @TheBassMan, I got harddrive ( external harddrive ) with kubuntu on it . I boot kubuntu from it every day on my main pc and it's working perfect . Problem started when I moved it to another pc
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> HP elitebook 840 g1 . It got legacy boot with windows 10 on it with 'safe boot' disabled
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I can't boot my harddrive ( kubuntu from external harddrive )
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> On its internal harddrive there is win 10 .
<diogenes_> Virus288, if there is windows 10 then most likely it's UEFI
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> It's not
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/dwaOI0P3/file_11496.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fyRyEfe5/file_11495.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bUfgg8QJ/file_11494.jpg
<diogenes_> Virus288, do you even get to the boot option menu? do you see you HDD listed there?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I see it there
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I hope it
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> But pc boot windows
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Same when I changed priority of boot . I set external harddrive as first boot
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Still open windows
<diogenes_> and the PC you always run kubuntu, is it UEFi?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> My main pc is legacy+uefi
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Here it's only legacy
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I can't change to uefi
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I did install kubuntu on legacy+uefi
<diogenes_> what's you partition scheme of the HDD? gpt or mbr?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Mbr
<diogenes_> and can you run: inxi -Fx | hc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> sorry
<diogenes_> wrog
<diogenes_>  inxi -Fx | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> this one ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> whats that ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I am new to al of this
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Trying to learn some :D
<diogenes_> that will show your sysinfo
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link
<diogenes_> that you share here
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> 1 small lil thing
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> What should I do xd?
<diogenes_> so i can see your system setup like partitions and all the things
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I wrote </>  inxi -Fx | nc termbin.com 9999 in cmd
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> IT says I dont have acces
<diogenes_> hehe i thought you are on kubuntu now?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I cant boot it
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I got 6h of free timem
<diogenes_> you can boot it on another pc
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I booted windows since I canoot boot kubuntu and I hope some1 can help me\
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> @diogenes_, yes . BUt right now I dont any with me
<diogenes_> ok ok i see, so what happens when you swich uefi mode in bios?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I didnt do it yet in this laptop and I dont want to do it . I read many people's comments about hp that this pc after changing on uefi wont allow to boot windows again
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Even after changing boot again to legacy
<diogenes_> everything can happen with windows
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I guess . i woudnt even care about this windows if it would be my pc
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> But since its my friend pc which I did borrow for a few days , I dont want to damage it or delete his files
<diogenes_> then there's really nothing you can do
<diogenes_> unfortunately
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Thx anyway
<diogenes_> np
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Or....
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> When I go home and install kubuntu again BUT in rufus I would set legacy?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I had legacy+uefi
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> If I would set ONLY legacy. ANy way to make it bootable?
<diogenes_> yep try legacy only
<diogenes_> rufus will do the rest
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> thx
<diogenes_> yw
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Any possilibty to make full backup?
<diogenes_> there is pleny of tools
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I got steam installed + chrome + 2 games nd 10 gb of files
<diogenes_> for backup
<diogenes_> one quick that comes to mind is dejadup
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> But I want to backup this kubuntu and resotre it on legacy
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Will ur app work?
<diogenes_> i haven't testen it, i'm on a slightly different distro so my distro has it's own backup utility
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> What a u using?
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> I dont like ubuntu = laggy 4 me , mint = nahhh , elementary..... xd
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> Looking 4 something like windows so kubuntu was best 4 me
<diogenes_> Virus28, i use MX Linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Virus288> looks nice
<jubo2> Hello and big thanks for the awesome desktop OS
<jubo2> I got a need. I need to encrypt a directory in such a way that #1 if the HDD gets stolen no-one else can access the files there and #2 adding files to the directory is easy and straightforward
<jubo2> What should I use? I'm on Kubuntu 18.04.1
<jubo2> Prlly this: https://linuxconfig.org/create-encrypted-folders-with-plasma-vault
<lordievader> If you're adventurous you want to go with LUKS, full-disk encryption.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<alekksander> BluesKaj: hi. i figured out the problem i was asking You about yesterday
<alekksander> turns out it wasn't my fault, but a bug. i've changed wifi password to be stored as not encrypted and wifi doesn't turn on and off and on again at system start
<rainehdaze> I've been trying to get wifi to work with a new adapter, and after getting the drivers installed for it things are... almost working. But whenever I try to connect through the gui, it just sticks on "configuring interface" then nothing happens. Via command line and "error: connection activation failed: (53) the wi-fi network could not be found." and similar
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> How do I turn off single click mode for dolphin.
<Piraty> kubuntu is official spin of ubuntu?
<Piraty> so 18.04 is the same package config than regular ubuntu? (except -unity +plasma obviously)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> yes
<Piraty> thanks Linuxophil
<Piraty> I am an advanced linux user, but i never used ubuntu before. does it have graphical integration for package updates? something that a not-so-experienced-linux-user might understand (i think of some notify widget that says: "you can update N packages" or similar)
<Merc>  yup
<Piraty> also kubuntu?
<Merc> default kde desktop has update notification thing
<Merc> yup
<Piraty> very well then, kubuntu it will be on the newlaptop for the lady on christmas
<Merc> :-)
<Piraty> (but just because for some reason my favourite distro refused to boot) ;)
<Merc> heh that happened to me a few years ago, i had a new PC and fedora refused to boot to installer
<Merc> so i started using ubuntu
<Merc> i still prefer rpm/dnf to ubuntu tools, but i got used to them
<Piraty> where can i find ubuntu/kubuntu sources? they're not highlighted on both webpages
<Piraty> at least not on the front
<Merc> no idea
<BluesKaj> package sources?
<Piraty> not sources of packages, sources of package makefiles (dunno how it's called in debian's terms)
<Piraty> build recipies
<Piraty> to find out what flags + patches are used etc
<Merc> the package sources
<Piraty> wouldn't that be tarballs of each packaged project?
<Merc> yeah but the build instructions are in there too
<Piraty> ah right, that's how debian does it
<Piraty> according to sources on the net, hardware support on 18.04 is limited, 18.10 works better. can i have 18.04 installed and add a 4.19 kernel still?
<Merc> you can do anything you like, but distributions work best when you stick to distribution packages.  if you go outside that, only your skill in systems administration can save you if something goes wrong
<Merc> do you feel lucky?
<Piraty> i do that all the time on my own machines, don't worry about me
<Merc> alright then, you know very well a linux system is a kernel +GNU utils, you can install any kernel you like :)
<Piraty> ubuntu doesn't stack kernels i guess but only keep latest by default kernel package?
<Piraty> Merc: Gnu utils not neccesarily... ;)
<valorie> Piraty: why not write a live USB and try it out on the new laptop?
<valorie> you can try both the LTS and 18.10 and see which works the best
<Piraty> i did already, 18.04 has elemtary issue
 * valorie is on 18.10 and very happy with it
<Piraty> yeah i want to renfore usage of lts
<Piraty> but currently doesn't work nice
<valorie> that's too bad
<Piraty> and i def don't want to reinstall in 3month or whenever 18-lts gets 4.19 kernel
<valorie> did you try adding backports?
<valorie> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<Piraty> personally, i live on the edge using Void Linux with many custom packages, but that is not what the lady would like
<valorie> that page is slightly dated but still accurage
<valorie> accurate
<valorie> I've been using backports for years and have not once had a problem
<Piraty> are kernels backported?
<Piraty> so i can use the new one?
<valorie> that I don't know
<valorie> there is a edgers PPA or so
<Piraty> meh
<Piraty> ;)
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<valorie> how did I forget this
<valorie> completely supported, not a ppa
<Piraty> staying on 18.10 and dropping to an lts (maybe it next lts supersedes current 18.10?) is possible? that would technically be no downgrade
<valorie> well, I personally can't stand outdated software so I never stay on LTS
<valorie> but I get why people do that
<valorie> 18.10 has been great for me
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.14.4 on Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) powered by Linux 4.18.0-12-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 1499-1500/3800 MHz, RAM: 8932/32118 MB, Storage: 380/1144 GB, 226 procs, 13.5h up
<Piraty> woot 4.15 ??
<Piraty> 32g yikes
<valorie> yeah, it's a big box
<valorie> lol
<valorie> very nice System 76 laptop
<valorie> 4.15 what?
<valorie> I have Plasma 5.14.4 on the 4.18.0-12-generic kernel
<bprompt> the installation of 18.x is less than 10gbs, so 32gbs is just probably about 10gbs of mp3/mp4s and a few other apps =)
<Piraty> i can read that, i referred to the diagram on the LTS-ES
<valorie> ok
<bprompt> well, I use 16.04 and happy with it =P
<valorie> bprompt: nice
<valorie> not everyone wants the latest, which is fine
<valorie> as long as security updates are done
<bprompt> very stable for what I run, as far as outdate software, well the LTS is meant that it is not so much the case, I installed chrome 72 and firefox 64, about an hour ago
<Piraty> as long as amazon advertising is not introduced again i'm fine with having an ubuntu machine in my networ
<bprompt> valorie:    new doesn't always equate "good", simply new, often enough, but it glitches now and then, I did install 18.04, it broke a few things, fixed them, it broke some more so it was too much to bother when in 16.04 everything runs smooth
<valorie> yup, linux is all about choice
<valorie> it ain't religion
<bprompt> and I run many KDE apps, not Kwin though, I run LXQT, very light and good window manager, so plasma is not an issue, but I do run quite a bit kde apps
<valorie> me too
<bprompt> kde as well as QT apps
<valorie> I'm a big fan of Falkon, the new browser
<valorie> I have to fall back to chrome for a few genealogy plugins that are available for it only
<valorie> other than that it Just Works
<Piraty> why is there no i3buntu?
<valorie> i3buntu?
<Piraty> ;)
<bprompt> new browser?  chrome no good? heheh, for file manager I use mostly either Krusader or Konqueror, Konqueror has lots of tabs and view-splits I use, since I often open 5 or so directories at once
<valorie> konqueror used to be my favorite
<valorie> it got to be not so good as a browser
<valorie> and now dolphin is awesome for files
<bprompt> correction, I don't use Konqueror as a webbrowser, but as a file manager, yes, it has a filemanager profile
<valorie> rekonq died....
<valorie> right, it used to be my most-used app --- after Konversation
<bprompt> as a file manager is pretty good, you can not just do multitabs but also multi-views, horizontal and vertical, and do that quite a bit, I open 3 or 5 directories at once
<valorie> haven't tried it recently
<valorie> oh my, not even installed
<Piraty> not far away and systemd will ship a webbrowser, don't worry
<valorie> lol
<valorie> give lennert credit for sticking around to help fix systemd
<bprompt> Piraty:   right, just another Chromium fork =P, might as well get chrome or chromium
<Piraty> lol valorie
<Piraty> "fix systemd" as in merge all the things that could possibly be merged (and also those that shouldn't)?
<valorie> no judgements from me -- that is all fought in areas I'm not involved with
<valorie> by the time the changes are accepted into Debian they seem to work
<Merc> valorie: when it is time to upgrade from 18.10, a system can be upgraded using apt, right?
<valorie> yes
<Merc> it'ls not like i will have to reinstall my OS or anything
<Merc> ok
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> however, it's good practice to make sure that your backups are recent and complete
<Merc> someone earlier today said to me "i dont like 18.10 cuz it means you have to update every 6 months"
<valorie> pfff
<Merc> but it's like, so what, you just run a command
<Merc> BIG DEAL
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> it does mean rebooting
<Merc> but i am gonna check out this backports
<Merc> i didnt know about backports
<Merc> yeah rebooting is no problem
<Merc> soooo ah
<Merc> LTS enablement gets you a newer kernel?
<Merc> does 18.10 have newer enablement kernel?
<valorie> I have 4.18.0-12-generic right now
<valorie> is that newer? I don't know
<valorie> works for me
<Merc> merc@thinkpad:~$ uname -a
<Merc> Linux thinkpad 4.18.0-12-generic #13-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 14 15:17:05 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Merc> hmm
<valorie> if you have some special needs, #ubuntu-kernel is a helpful channel
<valorie> probably a bit quiet this time of year; I notice a lot of the full-timers are off on holiday about now
<Merc> nah i was just curiouys
<Merc> s/curiouys/curious
<Merc> i have no need for a newer kernel
<Merc> ooooh im installing backports KDE!
<Merc> i am adventurous!
<Merc> i might die :-/
<valorie> lol
<valorie> there is always PPA-purge
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> I've used it and it works
<valorie> :-)
<Merc> it doesnt matter, if my KDE breaks i will just install windows 10
<valorie> haha
<valorie> I have a win10 VM for some genealogy apps I can't get to run properly in wine
<valorie> don't use it very often though
<Merc> i was kidding. i have a win10 machine next to me for games
<Merc> but i like working in linux desktop, so i bought an old thinkpad for desktop use
<Merc> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KjhZSqTXCsANvmk6tuEOfikiHp3Z38BE/view?usp=sharing
<Merc> best of both worlds!
<valorie> it ain't religion -- it is tools!
<Merc> yup...right tools for the right job
<Merc> my only concern is that some config file has been changed and my desktop will suck
<Merc> ok brb!
<Merc> welp, nothing blew up
<coderphive> anybody here use an Anne Pro 2>
<bprompt> not I
#kubuntu 2018-12-20
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> For the 2nd time now plasma has lost response. My mouse works but nothing on the desktop responds. Cpod is playing. I will have to smash the physical power off button and reboot. What's happening?
<coderphive> I have never had that happen in plasma before
<coderphive> I know that when I build my newer machine it was a bit unstable until I upgraded to a more stable release
<coderphive> I'm now on 4.19.0-041900rc2-generic
<valorie> @anarchotaoist - when it happens, it's usually kwin
<valorie> when it used to happen what worked for me: kquitapp plasma in yakuake
<valorie> oops, kquitapp plasmashell
<valorie> then in krunner (alt+space) plasmashell
<valorie> if you want to do the whole thing in the konsole it's `kquitapp plasmashell && plasmashell &`
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, ok. I will try that next time if it happens again. The super key was not working for me though, so  I am not sure the other keys will work either. Thanks.
<valorie> yeah, if it's the same issue I used to have
<valorie> if not, dunno
<Merc> isnt there a `kwin --replace` or somethign
<valorie> maybe?
<valorie> I thought that was for using another window manager
<valorie> which I have never done
<Merc> it is
<Merc> but, presumably, it would unload kwin and reload it
<dahlia> I'm running do-release-upgrade, wish me luck!
<valorie> dahlia: luck!
<valorie> usually works perfectly, depending on what you are upgrading to what
<dahlia> valorie: kubuntu 16.04 to (I hope) 18.04
<dahlia> and ty :)
<valorie> that should be fine
<dahlia> seems to be working so far
<DarwinElf> i want Kubuntu to stop reducing my monitor's brightness when I start Konsole
<Bronami> Hello guys
<jaafar> Anyone else experiencing network problems after resume on 18.10?
<k_sze[work]> I just installed kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-full on my existing Ubuntu 18.04 installation.
<k_sze[work]> I'm completely new to KDE
<k_sze[work]> But is there a keyboard shortcut to maximise a window?
<k_sze[work]> In GNOME, it used to be special + up
<k_sze[work]> But special + up bumps a window to the top half of the screen in KDE.
<valorie> k_sze[work]: there is a list of shortcuts in systemsettings somewhere
<valorie> what I usually do is alt+space (krunner) and type what I want
<valorie> in this case shortcuts
<valorie> and see what it gives me
<k_sze[work]> And where do I get input methods?
<k_sze[work]> I need to type Chinese and Japanese sometimes.
<valorie> I'd try the same thing
<k_sze[work]> Can't find those in system settings, unlike in GNOME>
<valorie> should be there somewhere
<valorie> yup
<k_sze[work]> eh
<k_sze[work]> Am I supposed to install ibus-qt4?
<k_sze[work]> brb, rebooting
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @k_sze[work], If you click the icon in the window header, choose more actions, special window settings,  arrangement and settings, you may find what you need.
<dahlia> I finished upgrade, but the display didn't work. I installed latest nvidia drivers and it came back, but it comes up in fluxbox instead of kde when I log in. Is there some command to change that?
<k_sze[work]> I just tried switching to sddm as the display manager, but it just gives me a black screen with the mouse cursor after I try to login.
<k_sze[work]> What could be wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @k_sze[work], The solution may require doing something with nomodeset.
<coderphive> Are the ubuntu update servers broken?
<coderphive> looks like us.archive.ubuntu.com is throwing up
<coderphive> 91.189.91.23
<coderphive> That badboy is responding horribly
<k_sze[work]> It seems that I can get ibus working
<k_sze[work]> but ibus doesn't auto start.
<jaafar> coderphive: very slow bandwidth from there rn
<jaafar> oh suddenly it woke back up
<valorie> I was downloading updates whilst disconnected from IRC and it was ssssssssssssssssssso slow
<Merc> yeah im updating kubuntu right now and its slow as heck
<Guest49765> how do i fix this https://paste.pound-python.org/show/YvsHDZY5NZ5ZSVo8VEnm/ https://paste.pound-python.org/show/0L3ptu39ShQgB4XcQTAX/
<acheronuk> LP: #1797557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797557 in cross-toolchain-base (Ubuntu) "Bionic updates break upgrade (apt remove libc6-armhf-cross first)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797557
<acheronuk> known bug with a workaround ^^
<Guest49765> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/D1XkM7zhwegCb4HLGxZk/
<Guest49765> apt remove libc6-armhf-cross    didnt work, it still errors
<DarwinElf> i want Kubuntu to stop reducing my monitor's brightness when I start Konsole
<mobile_c> DarwinElf: then something is horribly wrong lmao
<DarwinElf> ok
<lordievader> Good morning
<dahlia> OK so after i did do-release-upgrade, first no display and I had to reinstall nvidia drivers. Then it came up in fluxbox after I logged in and I fixed that by uninstalling fluxbox (I had it to use with vncserver but I guess it messed up the upgrade). After that it seems to work :)
<dahlia> so far....
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<valorie> good to hear, dahlia
<valorie> love your nick
<dahlia> valorie: thanks. <3 yours too :)
<valorie> mine is just my realname
<valorie> so all honor to my mother for that one
<valorie> :-)
<dahlia> ah not my rl name but similar. It's a long held internet identity
#kubuntu 2018-12-21
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Piraty> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#1
<Piraty> i cannot find that in kubuntu
<Piraty> ah it's the Muon, yes?
<Piraty> (i am on 18.04) i switched the version channel to "new version" already, but update to 18.10 is not offered
<BluesKaj> kubuntu use the KDE/Plasma Desktop. it's not the same as the Ubuntu default desktop called Gnome
<Piraty> i know
<Piraty> upgrade instructions advise to use "update-manager -c", which is not present here
<BluesKaj> open a terminal, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Piraty> ok, it downloads nothing from ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic ...
<Piraty> should i sed 's/bionic/<??>' in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<BluesKaj> what exactly are you trying to do?
<Piraty> upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade, but turn the LTS only flag off in the discover/muon package manager first
<Piraty> that i did, let's see
<hggdh> Piraty: do you understand that 18.10 is only suported for 9 months? And that you will need to upgrade to 19.04 *and* 19.10 to get to the next LTS (20.04)?
<Piraty> yes
<Piraty> but it is neccesary now, current 18.04 kernel (4.15) does not recognize the touchpad correctly and i need to hand t his laptop over very soon (christmas, yeah!)
<Piraty> hggdh: when 18.10 ends support, i can still do-release-upgrade, no?
<Piraty> to jump on whatever is new then?
<hggdh> Piraty: yes, and no. You can upgrade from 18.10 to 19.04 *only*
<Piraty> that is fine, since i want to on an lts channel here, but cannot right now
<Piraty> (assuming xx.04 is ubuntu-lts always)
<Piraty> will 19.04 be available when 18.10 is eol?
<BluesKaj> 19.04 will be available in April , that's what 19.04 means , yr and month
<Piraty> ah
<Piraty> so a version is lts when ubuntu declares it to be
<hggdh> Piraty: LTSs come every 2 years, on even years
<Piraty> breakage is not to be anticipated i hope? otherwise it wouldn't make sense to me
<hggdh> so it is 16.04, 18.04, and (next one is) 20.04
<Piraty> hggdh: thanks for clarifing the version scheme
<hggdh> there is no breakage (for a varying definition of "breakage"). upgrades from current LTS to next LTS are supported. Nothing, on the other hand, is guaranteed about the presentation layers
<hggdh> (meaning they will stay like they were, or not)
<Piraty> ok, thanks hggdh
<mattfly> im on linux kubuntu 18.04 and seems like something powersaving keeps disabling my keyboard in a usb hub
<mattfly> any idea what can it be?
#kubuntu 2018-12-22
<Edisto> what is the deal with screen shots in 18.10? Hitting print screen does not bring up the snapshot tool
<Edisto> made sure it is bound to a key and still does not work
<batteronizer> Hi, is there any way to configure wacom tablets on Kubuntu?
<Katnip> kubuntu 18.04.1 is 3 yrs support while ubuntu 18.04.1 is 10 yrs support ; what is the difference here?
<Dragnslcr> Katnip- 18.04.1 is part of the 18.04's support, so there is no difference
<Exterminador> hello folks. I've installed Kubuntu for the 1st time. I'm used to use Ctrl+Alt+T in Xubuntu to open the terminal. what's the key combo in Kubuntu? also, how can I make right Ctrl key as right Shift key? thanks in advance
<Dragnslcr> You can go to System Settings -> Shortcuts -> Custom Shortcuts to create shortcuts to run programs
<Dragnslcr> There may already be one for Run Konsole under Examples
<Exterminador> and how about to map Ctrl_R to Shift_R
<Exterminador> I've been searching but I don't find any easy way
<francish> Hi all, when I create a new file on the Desktop or within Dolphin (right clic then Create new file) the file is created but the group is "root" instead of my defaut group. Any idea ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @francish, I am unable to duplicate the root ownership issue. What version of Kubuntu?
<ttd> I actually have an issue that anyone can reacreate
<ttd> but always too lazy to make a bugreport for KDE ppl
<ttd> System tray, if you for example select "Show All entries"
<ttd> you can't open any of the icons :D
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Never noticed system tray issues, but I agree, it does have some interactive bugs.
<francish> version 18.10. It only happens for my account. I tested for another account and it's working fine
<francish> Hi ttd, I don't have this issue, icons are working when all displayed
<ttd> francish, when you in settings select show all entries?
<ttd> "Always show all entries"
<TomTom> francish: different primary groups set?
<ttd> Then whenever I want to click on wifi, for example, I get the whole system tray popup and not the Wifi menu
<ttd> TLDR: I get "Status & Notifications" instead of Wifi(or any of the system tray item) menu
<ttd> and this has been persistent for multiple versions of KDE, Kubuntu(18.04, 18.10) as well as Fedora KDE, OpenSUSE
<francish> I checked allways show all entries and icons are working. However I noticed checking "show all entries" first time displayed everything, now it isn't ! Strange behavior...
<francish> Thanks Tomtom, how can I check that I would have several primary groups set ?
<TomTom> you can only set one... id -ng
<francish> my gid is right
<francish> strange, when I create a directory using the same right clic it is created with my primary group
<francish> only files are created with GID = root
<TomTom> some sticky bit set? does it also happen on the cmdline?
<francish> touch is working properly.
<francish> when I copy a file from /usr/share/foo to my hom using Dolphin the group becomes "root" (same as origin). When I do it with a commande line it is my primary group, hence ok
<ttd> I have a problem - Konversation joins #kubuntu and #ubuntu channels too quickly after connecting, so I get forwarded to unregistered channel
<ttd> any ideas? I couldnt find any setting to change this behaviour
<Captain_Haddock> ttd: Add your nick's password as the server password.
<Dragnslcr> ttd- in the Identities settings, change the Auto Identify type to SASL Plain
<Dragnslcr> That will identify you while connecting, instead of waiting until after you've connected
<davor> hello. can I run the kubuntu installer from an existing kubuntu install in order to install kubuntu to a USB drive?
<davor> is the package anaconda or something like that?
#kubuntu 2018-12-23
<Suicidal_Santa> how do i restart my audio driver https://i.imgur.com/7dXzTWX.png
<valorie> Katnip: the 10 year support is for paid customers of Canonical
<valorie> and for ubuntu only afaik
<valorie> all the flavors are community support only, and none of us can do more than 3 years and that's a stretch
<electrona> Anyone here have any issue with a laptop not locking on close
<electrona> 18.04
<CruX|> hello in lxde mouse cursor theme is OK in KDE some shapes (hand) are missing
<CruX|> how can be that fixed ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> https://streamable.com/4zvhf - Need help with Desktop Icons. This will be used for Chromium so that I can launch my various google profiles.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> I figured the moving the icon part around have to hold it longer.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Anybody know how to make it so that the correct icon for the shortcut shows up on Latte Dock and if I launch seperate chrome profiles it doesn't stack the icons on lattte.
<valorie> hmmm, I don't use latte dock
<valorie> but lemme search for a better channel to ask -- #kde might be best
<valorie> however, it is gonna be rather silent for the next few days
<valorie> most people are in Europe there
#kubuntu 2019-12-16
<Linzeestomp> whoops sorry about that :P
<Linzeestomp> hmm
<valorie> it can be frustrating, I know
<Linzeestomp> OH HEY -- Its installing stuff with "nvidia" in the file name now :O
<Linzeestomp> maybe thats my video drivers
<IrcsomeBot1> <miltonh26> @Linzeestomp - about VBA in LibreOffice Calc, Calc does not run VBA scripts created in Excel. Instead it has its own Basic scripting language plus support for other languages such as Python and JavaScript.
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Lol sometimes the conflicts and current lack of (proper) support for mainstream applications still make me pull my hair out for anything Linux...
<valorie> @darylimjz - such as what?
<valorie> I mean, what "mainstream" apps
<valorie> what conflicts? and who should offer support?
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Well I was just trying to install openvpn/vpngate in particular
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> And also I'm quite confused with the installation of tarballs
<valorie> why would you being installing tarballs?
<valorie> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Okay so in particular vpngate doesn't have a GUI for Linux, so it came in a tar.gz
<valorie> ah
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> It had instructions, which I followed, but then I had to move the folder to root
<valorie> I've installed tarballs, but only for testing
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> But Dolphin on Kubuntu doesn't directly allow root access with the GUI
<valorie> sure it does
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> So I had to find another solution, which was to install another file manager
<valorie> if you need root access for an action, you are asked for your password
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> And even when I did, the installation process was super confusing
<valorie> probably best to just do it in the commandline though
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> @valorie, Thats only if you're working in the terminal/CLI
<valorie> much more direct
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Yeah I was trying to
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> And I managed to move it to /usr/
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> But then what
<valorie> sounds like you have very incomplete/bad instructions
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> It's supposed to come with something like a ./configure or install shell file, iirc
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> I was just following the official documentation lol
<valorie> yes, that's helpful
<valorie> official docs vary in quality
<valorie> for sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Yeah but there was no such installation file in the folder
<valorie> :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> And then there's client, bridge, server. And I'm not savvy enough to understand the exact differences between those lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> I'm going to try Linux Mint as a last resort, otherwise I'm just going back to windows lol
<valorie> the client will be what you interact with on your computer
<valorie> the server will be installed somewhere else
<valorie> and the bridge will connect the two
<valorie> whether you are in linux, windows, android, etc.
<valorie> do you have a server/webspace somewhere?
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Nope
<valorie> otherwise you will have to connect to someone elses server
<valorie> which is why most people pay a company monthly
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Yeah, I know how to do that on Windows
<valorie> how to do what?
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Connect to an external VPN server
<valorie> aside from the gui on your computer, there is little difference
<valorie> a VPN is a VPN
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Yeah I understand that, but it's like way more complicated on Linux...
<pragomer> hi. In plasma 5.17 the background of the lock screen is "blurred", in plasma 5.12 not. Can I activate this feature in kubuntu lts (5.12) ?
<valorie> well, with a crap tar file, yeah
<valorie> pragomer: I doubt it
<valorie> unless you are willing to patch plasma yourself
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Honestly, is there any point in using Linux as a regular pc user?
<valorie> I've been using it exclusively for about 20 years
<valorie> very rarely use a win VM
<valorie> and I guess I'd regard myself as a regular user
<valorie> not a coder
<valorie> I never missed windows once I tried linux
<valorie> but it depends on what you need
<valorie> my husband will never leave windows, because that's what he likes
<valorie> it ain't religion
<pragomer> valorie: ok..its not THAT big of a deal.. I just could use an edited wallpaper ;-).... I just wondered: so this "blurred lockscreen feature" is really a "feature" that came with later plasma versions, right?
<valorie> I believe so, yes
<valorie> I don't lock this computer so I can't recall when it appeared
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Ok I think I might try stock Ubuntu with gnome
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> That might be a little less messy than Kubuntu, as much as I like KDE
<Linzeestomp> o/ all
<Linzeestomp> Anyone know how to verify that my nvidia card is the card im actually rendering with and not my secondary onboard intel uhd graphics card?
<Linzeestomp> id like to use my 1050 Ti preferably..
<duplicated> run `prime-select query`, that'll tell you which card is currently active
<duplicated> forgot to tag you Linzeestomp
<Linzeestomp> thanks! let me try that
<Linzeestomp> @duplicated does this do what I think it does?
<Linzeestomp> the @ directive that is lol
<valorie> Linzeestomp: if you see <IrcsomeBot1> before someone's nick, they are in Telegram
<valorie> and you have to use the @ to get their attention
<valorie> if not, just use their nick
<valorie> and that tab-completes, at least in most clients
<Linzeestomp> Im using Konversation
<valorie> me too! <3
<Linzeestomp> idk what all it does yet still trying to figure it out
<valorie> so you type v tab
<valorie> you'll get my name
<Linzeestomp> ooo ok cool!
<Linzeestomp> valorie: boom
<valorie> and if there are a bunch starting with v, just keep tabbing
<Linzeestomp> Awesome! God I miss irc
<valorie> irc rocks
<Linzeestomp> lol yup!
<valorie> I use it on my computer
<valorie> on the phone.... telegram
<Linzeestomp> valorie: "primary-select query" returns command not found
<valorie> no quotes or other marks
<valorie> and it's prime-select query
<Linzeestomp> o shit ok
<diogenes_> Linzeestomp, try: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<valorie> not primary
<valorie> copy paste my friend
<Linzeestomp> hmmmmm prime-select query returns "nvidia" but glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer" returns my intel gpu
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> huh
<Linzeestomp> o/ good morning
<valorie> hey lordievader
<valorie> ha, prime-select says nvidia, the other says: OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 1070/PCIe/SSE2
<valorie> which is why I rarely mess with this stuff
 * lordievader sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/lTVDqesGAzSPAvQmHxgIiUdi >
<diogenes_> Linzeestomp, go to nvidia settings > PRIME, see what's there.
<Linzeestomp> k
<Linzeestomp> DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep "OpenGL vendor string" says this twice
<Linzeestomp> sorry
<Linzeestomp> OpenGL vendor string: Intel Open Source Technology Center
<Linzeestomp> says THAT twice
<Linzeestomp> also--tinkering around with nvidia in the terminal, I got this: NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running.
<diogenes_> DRI_PRIME=1 is only used with nouveau driver.
<diogenes_> and how did you install the driver?
<Linzeestomp> I THINK this might be because I maybe havent disengaged some sort of motherboard level security for installing third party updates through the installer
<Linzeestomp> UEFI? I think
<Linzeestomp> I have the password -- and when I rebooted i made sure to trigger the MOK? thing but it didn't give an option that sounded like what the installer said I was looking it hasnt popped up since then
<Linzeestomp> sorry, I just smoked a bowl :P
<valorie> ubuntu-drivers will find and evaluate your driver choices
<valorie> !ubuntu-drivers
<valorie> piffle
<valorie> !info ubuntu-drivers
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-drivers does not exist in bionic
<valorie> greee
<valorie> or what I do: use krunner (alt+space) and type driver
<valorie> and driver manager will pop up, which is the gui to ubuntu-drivers
<valorie> it takes about 1.5 years to collect information about your system, but.....
<Linzeestomp> !info ubuntu-drivers
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-drivers does not exist in bionic
<Linzeestomp> got it thanks :D
<Linzeestomp> driver manager that is :P
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list .. or go wild; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<valorie> thanks, oerheks
<valorie> I have done that in the past
<valorie> Linzeestomp: you'll have to restart if you install new drivers
<valorie> I mean, if you want the new drivers
<oerheks> aufoinstall does video, and also wireless stuff, if available
<Linzeestomp> returns: nvidia-drivers 430, 390 and 435
<oerheks> .. and autoinstall takes the right driver
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> however, it's chosen correctly every time I asked it
<valorie> at least for the past few years
<oerheks> jups
<Linzeestomp> hmmm -- is there anyway I can sign for a secure boot while in kubuntu?
<Linzeestomp> or is that a MUST restart and enter bios or something else?
<oerheks> nope, bios it is
<Linzeestomp> darn
<Linzeestomp> brb
<valorie> secure boot supposedly Just Works
<valorie> !secure-boot
<valorie> huh
<valorie> well, dunno
<valorie> niters
<Linzeestomp> Got the nividia drivers installed :D
<Linzeestomp> when I use nvidia-settings I get a whole suit now instead of a profile definer
<Linzeestomp> suite*
<Linzeestomp> Ya, I think the drivers are working. Just ran a benchmark went from < 2.5k FPS before signing for drivers to 17.5-18k FPS after o_o
<isomari> greetings, Where can I configure klipper? I only see what;s in the clipboard but not configuration or settings option.
<RikMills> right click the system tray icon
<user|23994> Hello, When I connect extra screens to my notebook via a USB-C dock, after logging in once, I am thrown back to the login screen and only after the second login does the desktop load. Also some settings do not seem to carry over between using it with extra screens and using it on its own. I have been told that this is a problem specific to kubuntu
<user|23994> (18.04)
<user|23994> Is there a way to avoid this without compromising security by setting auto-login or some such?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I have a problem with the software store in Ubuntu. I am trying to download programs but I get the message: You do not have permission to install software. I did not have any problem in the past. Sometimes I get: please access to snap store.. and I am registered and logged in ubuntu One … I am sorry I am asking this here but nobody replied on #ubuntu..maybe someone could help here
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I recently changed de to xfce from GNOME
<diogenes_> Franzpow>, try to tick "Launch GNOME services" in settings > session and startup > advanced.
<diogenes_> reboot afterwards.
<omnio> speaking of nvidia, is it possible to have a tray icon for settings?
<Thirddegree21> Hello Everyone,  I am looking to install Kubuntu as an additional OS on my HP Laptop to run Linux CNC.  where is a good source for instructions I could use to setup that kind of installation?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Diogenes: thank you very much! I will try that when I come back home
<jo_> Hello @ll
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Linzeestomp> Anyone with experience using KTorrent answer a quick question for me? I can't seem to add anymore magnets beyond 15 in the queue--is that a hard limit or something? I just wanna get all the magnets (i've got like 55) into the torrent queue and then slowly download everything.
<BluesKaj> Linzeestomp, check ktorrent>settings>configure ktorrent>downloads
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Hey, I solved starting Gnome-software in terminal as root
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Launching gnome services at launch did not work :/
<diogenes_> Franzpow, you can tweak the sudoers to allow running it without password, also you could make a shortcut that will ask for passwd when you launch the software cdnter but honestly, i'd use synaptic package manager, which in my opinion is the best.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I don't know how to change package manager  but I think that gnome-software is rubbish. I like a lot more discover that comes out from Kubuntu
<oerheks> i like synaptic above those 2, much more detailed softwarecenter
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Diogenes: Btw gnome software center  never asked me sudo permissions.. So it's strange
<oerheks> sure gnome software asks your password, after selecting a package.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Maybe in GNOME it does everything by itself
<oerheks> synaptic starts with the password question :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Yes.. Now I remember.. That's why it does not happen in xfce and I had that problem
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> If I install Synaptic can I download the same packages from Ubuntu repos? Or I must change repositories?
<oerheks> no, it is an universal tool
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Cool
<PerfMonk> I would like to know where to go if I have question/Problem with kubuntu focal 20.04.  I have it installed on a USB key and got it running.  But since it still very young and have some issues, where should I go for signaling a problem ?
<diogenes_> PerfMonk, not sure about the name but something like #ubuntu+1 oe #ubuntu-next.
<genii> !focal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<bprompt> ready in full for download on April 30, 11.59:59PM on 2020
<PerfMonk> Thanks everybody!
#kubuntu 2019-12-17
<IrcsomeBot1> Kompiang was added by: Kompiang
<IrcsomeBot1> <Kompiang> Hey all, … I recently installed Kubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine on my HP ENVY x360 with Ryzen 7 3700U , but I've run into what seems like some driver issues. … Often times, after Kubuntu starts booting, I see the splash screen briefly which cuts out to a console which blinks for a few seconds. The cursor then appears and I'm able to move it with the touchpad, but after several seconds the display cuts out indefinitely and I have to 
<IrcsomeBot1> and hold the power button and restart. The following is the end snippet of a systemd log of one of these occurrences: … Code : … https://pastebin.com/A1wNEB9T … To mitigate this, I append nomodeset to the kernel boot parameters; however, if I do this, I cannot change the brightness in Plasma nor does suspend/resume work. … Furthermore, this doesn't occur consistently: sometimes I start up my laptop and everything works fine. But a lo
<IrcsomeBot1> times, it won't. … The above leads me to believe there is some sort of driver problem, but I'm not sure how to proceed. Would anyone be able to help me with this? I can provide more info/logs if … necessary. … Thank
<valorie> @Kompiang I hope someone can help you here, but if not, please try #ubuntu which is a larger channel
<valorie> this doesn't seem to be a *kubuntu* problem strictly
<IrcsomeBot1> <miltonh26> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news again, sigh, but Kubuntu 19.10 desktop just crashed, taking me out to the login prompt again. All my desktop settings were gone when I logged back in. This is the third time this has happened in a week. Happened after changing the settting in Nvidia-Settings to use NVIDIA On-Demand and closing Opera to resstart. Does anyone know how I could chase down the issue? Been using Kununtu for about 2
<IrcsomeBot1> years and really like it... I7-8850H, Nvidia GeForce GTX 1050, Plasma 5.17.4, kernel 5.3.0-24-generic.
<wim_> goedemorgen, met wie kan ik chatten?
<wim_> moet wie kan ik chatten?
<wim_> hoe werkt dit eigenlijk?
<wim_> ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi BluesKaj!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> ...and Hi to everybody else!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hi all!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Guys, I want to set up a laptop with Kubuntu 18.04 and full disk encryption.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The installer only offers encryption together with LVM.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I am not very clear on the connection between LVM and encryption aren't those two separate things?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The stock ubuntu installer offers encryption without LVM as far as I know.
<diogenes_> LVM is used to create volume groups for instance if you have multiple drives and you want to create a single partition using all the drives.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> exactly.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> but where is the connection to encryption?
<diogenes_> there is no connection with the encryption.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I have only one ssd in my laptop, to I do not need LVM if I understand correctly.
<diogenes_> no you don't need LVM in that case.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> It looks to me as if I cannot encrypt my drive during the installation process of Kubuntu 18.04 if I do not use LVM.
<diogenes_> i never dig into how exactly encryption works since i've never encrypted anything.
<diogenes_> but i know that LVM has a specific function which is not encryption.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> So, the reason LVM comes into play here is that it's the logical volume manager 'lvm', and the encryption that comes into play is handled with logical volumes that get encrypted. A physical partition is needed to kick that process off to the LVM.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> There is a way to do full-disk start-to-finish encryption, but I'm not aware of this being an option in Ubiquity.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> Having an encrypted logical volume is still better than filesystem-level encryption, but is not exactly the same as full-disk (obviously)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Schykle, Thanks for answering, Clayton! I shall have to dig deeper into that then. My though is just that this laptop will be my main machine for the foreseeable future. So there will be all my private stuff on it. And loosing/being stolen is a real thing, I fear...
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Schykle, Would I be able to access the content of the encrypted partition if I boot from a separate stick? Provided that I have the key/password at hand?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @Linuxophil, In theory this should work, assuming it detects and maps things properly, yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Schykle, And backups with a program like duplicati should work just the same as without encryption because as the program runs within the OS that has already decrypted the partition.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @Linuxophil, This is true
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Schykle, Great! Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> Np! IDK why I answered that so weirdly. "this is true" isn't my typical go-to xD
<IrcsomeBot> Amila Cool was added by: Amila Cool
<IrcsomeBot> <Amila Cool> https://youtu.be/zKIzgiFhL_M … 7v7 SuB … 1 min Watch  … Inbox pls
<BluesKaj> !spam | Amila Cool
<ubottu> Amila Cool: Please don't spam
<IrcsomeBot> <Amila Cool> Ooh sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <Kompiang> Thank you for your info
<rindolf> Hi all! i cannot see the whole dialogue in the kub installer 19.10 in vbox - https://www.shlomifish.org/Files/files/images/kubuntu-19.10-installer-in-vbox.webp
<zwame> Hello. I'm a newbie to Linux. Trying out Kubuntu 19.10 on a live USB and noticing my WiFi signal strength is weak and download speed does not go above 120Mb (on Win10 & Mint 19.3 reaches ~200Mbps). Also, it does not work when I plug in an ethernet cable. My networking HW is an Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165. Krgds.
<io> HELLO
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Schykle, No worries! I got it. As a non native speaker, I probably would not even have noticed...
<Linzeestomp> Anyone around who might be able to explain to me why it seems like KTorrent DL speeds don't match uTorrents Window DL speeds when using the same magnet links?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @Linzeestomp, Have you changed the default peer limits?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> Also, one may only allow encrypted peers and the other may just prefer it or not care.
<Linzeestomp> Wait
<Linzeestomp> Theres default peer limits?
<Linzeestomp> Nah, not that. Mine was at 150 and this one torrent is being seeded by 68 people.
<strongsouken> sorry
<strongsouken> i am in the end of this road
<strongsouken> distract
<strongsouken> no more pills
<strongsouken> no money
<strongsouken> my sister can put in the bank for me
<strongsouken> she is my finance agent
<Linzeestomp> wut? o_0
<strongsouken> yeah google have one most of apllicattions with she send can produce the shit
<strongsouken> return menssages i think thanke create
<strongsouken> she can hook me
<strongsouken> sell me to one candy
<dax> strongsouken: hi, this is #kubuntu, the technical support channel for Kubuntu Linux. Is there something on-topic we can help you with?
<strongsouken> so you
<strongsouken> you know
<strongsouken> i dont happy and i say open your eyes this is a bad choice
<strongsouken> maybe now great return but in the future can brink dangerous consequeces
<strongsouken> i told i sell ring i can bought mophine and had may consequece
<dax> strongsouken: it sounds like you don't need technical support help. if so, please leave the channel clear for other people instead of talking into it, thanks.
<strongsouken> in the same instant
<strongsouken> action reaction
<strongsouken> sem biquinho e sem cucharra
#kubuntu 2019-12-18
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Santoso Naidoo was added by: Santoso Naidoo
<IrcsomeBot> <Santoso Naidoo> http://bit.ly/36KsowQ
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Mamarok> hm, am I a bit dumb or do we really only have pgsql version 10 in the archives, nothing higher?
<Mamarok> or do I need an extra PPA?
<RikMills> !info postgresql-11
<ubottu> Package postgresql-11 does not exist in bionic
<RikMills> !info postgresql-11 eoan
<ubottu> postgresql-11 (source: postgresql-11): object-relational SQL database, version 11 server. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5-1 (eoan), package size 12499 kB, installed size 37820 kB
<RikMills> !info postgresql-11 focal
<ubottu> postgresql-11 (source: postgresql-11): object-relational SQL database, version 11 server. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6-2~sid1 (focal), package size 12589 kB, installed size 38576 kB
<RikMills> Mamarok: ^
<Mamarok> weird, discover doesn't even list it
<RikMills> Mamarok: perhaps no appstream data
<BluesKaj> odd, postgresql shows in muon
<BluesKaj> that's one reason why I don't use discover
<RikMills> nope. no appstream data, so to discover, it doesn't exist
<Mamarok> right, so back to Muon then
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> hi guys!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I am doing my first minimal install of Kubuntu 18.04. Using Breeze dark.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Having weird theming issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I use Kubuntu 18.04 since it came out.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> So I usually know my way around.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Kate always reverts to the default theme after a restart and I have to set it to breeze dark after each reboot.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Libre office (from the repos) does not follow the dark theme, although it does on my other computers.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> It really bugs me since I use Kate and Writer a lot!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> 😊
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I am writing a "first steps after installing Kubuntu 18.04" in German for friends and family, @RikMills !
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Not at the moment, I'll try to look later
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Sure.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> See you later!
<user|37456> hi every body. I have problem whit my kubuntu 19.10. words dont show correctly in chrome and vlc subtitle. I have changed font setting but it didnt work.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @user|37456, Hi! Can you send a screenshot?
<user|37456> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Uco2oayqQH66lmf8HUII?signature=7bc386dd407dc1fb696e2005e9f6dd2e24cdbed47886039fa72242609f9b0538&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NzY2ODI3MTN9
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @user|37456, So sorry, I am afraid, that's above my level of expertise...
<IrcsomeBot> stromnetzer was added by: stromnetzer
<IrcsomeBot> George J. Doe was added by: George J. Doe
<IrcsomeBot> John M. Dutton was added by: John M. Dutton
<IrcsomeBot> John J. Grossman was added by: John J. Grossman
<Linzeestomp> anyone online who has the current release candidate of Wine? I'm trying to figure out how to get it. I'm guessing it's gonna be a compile/build yourself type deal.
<valorie> a release candidate implies a release of some sort, or at least a tarball
<bprompt> Õ¿Õ
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Linuxophil, @RikMills , is now a better time? Do you have an idea why that is? Else I might have to reinstall the full install of Kubuntu 18.04. Kubuntu 18.04 with backports ppa and Libre office ppa stable channel.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Sorry, no. I would have to set up a VM to test, which might not help much anyway if it is some weird config issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Nono, dont consider doing that. I will just set it up again with a full install. Weird though. It is my first try with a minimal install. One for the bin then. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Thanks for answering though!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Usually I would creat a new user, log in with that and see if the same thing happens.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> By the way, last week, two more people using Kubunt u 18.04!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, I can do that.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> If it repeats you know it is a system issue. If it does not, you know that it is some weird user config issue on your current user.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, it repeats.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Is it valuable to you if I send you screenshots of the issue? Not to trouble shoot my problem, but for general knowledge. I will reinstall anyway.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Do it anyway for the record.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> OK
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bbXDw3n1/file_21044.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UY3kYcaR/file_21045.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Breeze and breeze dark are not even recognized.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> This issue existed before, but is normally solved many versions ago.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I do a lot of messign with things, but don't think I have ever made things break like that. WELL DONE. lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Also: Kate always reverts to "Normal" after restart.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Really superweird. But I actually have an almost click by click account of how I did the new install because I used it to write a "first things to do after installing Kubuntu 18.04" for family and friends.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> And I actually did all the things as I always do them. The only difference is that I used the minimal install this time.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Unfortunately the writeup is in German.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, And also: Thanks! 😂😂😂
<bprompt> <Linuxophil> is your issue in LIbreoffice?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @bprompt> <Linuxophil, Yes. One of them is.
<bprompt> <Linuxophil>  you know you can always run a different version of it, you can download the whole suite from their site and it installs separately to /opt/Libreoffice, I have kubuntu 16.04 and that came with Libreoffice 5.0, but due to some issues, I installed version 4.2 from their site, works smooth, runs off /opt, also installed version 6.0 but
<bprompt> didn't like it for what I use it, mainly for Libreoffice Draw
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @bprompt> <Linuxophil, Do you know a solution?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @bprompt> <Linuxophil, I see.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> nevertheless, there are at least two problems, so I will reinstall.
<bprompt> <Linuxophil> alrity, installation on an SSD for me is a 10 minutes issue
<bprompt> however I always back up my $HOME
<bprompt> <Linuxophil>  optionally office wise, there's always WPS office, which is very decent
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @bprompt> <Linuxophil, ...but not open source...
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Good night fellow Kubuntu friends!
<Linzeestomp> Does anyone possibly know why my bluetooth was working yesterday and now kubuntu doesn't even pick up any adapters?
<IrcsomeBot> Renan Etquibal was added by: Renan Etquibal
<IrcsomeBot> 🐶 Olubunmi Yetunde was added by: 🐶 Olubunmi Yetunde
<IrcsomeBot> <🐶 Olubunmi Yetunde> http://bit.ly/2Sd32n8
#kubuntu 2019-12-19
<IrcsomeBot> 447448647582 was added by: 447448647582
<IrcsomeBot> <447448647582> Hi! Are you having fun?
<IrcsomeBot> Dertefter was added by: Dertefter
<IrcsomeBot> <Dertefter> 👋
<IrcsomeBot> <Dertefter> Has anyone used Plank?
<IrcsomeBot> <Dertefter> I need your help :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> What can I do for you? (I use Plank daily BTW)
<IrcsomeBot> <Dertefter> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/RMDBXu7I/file_21047.jpg Why do i see the Plasma icon here?
<IrcsomeBot> <Dertefter> Can i make it invisible?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> Mmm, could you translate the text for me?
<IrcsomeBot> <Dertefter> «Working environment Plasma»
<IrcsomeBot> <Dertefter> @Schykle, workspace Plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <Dertefter> if I understood correctly, this icon indicates that Plasma is working. But I already know that Plasma works. Can I hide this icon?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @Dertefter, Ah, right. It's possible that it might be seeing the plasma workspace as an actual X window :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> Let me check on a way to blacklist that, one moment
<ChiccenNudleSup> =) :):P:D=D:P =D:D :> =) ;D:> :D :D:> =D ;D:D :>:D =D:) :):D :):D:)=D :> :>=D:) ;D =D :):> ;D :P :) ;D:P:):D:):) :>=) =D:>=) :D =) =):)=)=D;D:) =D :D:D =) :) =) =) :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> Via something like dconf-editor, you might be able to navigate into the Plank folder and change gsettings for entries there
<IrcsomeBot> <Dertefter> Hmmmm
<valorie>  @Schykle
<valorie> thanks for going above and beyond
<valorie> plank isn't KDE software, so not really supported here
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> Oh, it's the least I can do. I know it's kinda an oddball considering it's pure GTK. (If it's necessary I can totally take the question in PM)
<valorie> we do try to support kubuntu users here no matter what software they are running, so it's perfectly on-topic
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> Awesome! 😁 Much appreciated!
<IrcsomeBot> <miltonh26> @user|37456, I had the same problem in Chromium. I had turned on "Use hardware acceleration when available" and it had the same effect making text unreadable. Chrome should have the same settting. See Settings —> Advanced (left menu) —> System —> "Use hardware acceleration when available". Make sure it is disabled.
<IrcsomeBot> <tatt2ed> I did some UI changing and now my 4k monitor is not being seen. The other 1920x1080 monitor is trying to run as the 4k. Is there a config file that has that info in it? Is it possible to put it back to pre-me from the cli? I got in as single use root, but that's it.
<IrcsomeBot> <miltonh26> @tatt2ed, You can try reseting the deskotp. See https://www.lifewire.com/kubuntu-p2-2202573
<IrcsomeBot> Johnny Celi Qweccy was added by: Johnny Celi Qweccy
<IrcsomeBot> <Johnny Celi Qweccy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aatYQSoeezk
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @RikMills @ahoneybun @Valoriez
<IrcsomeBot> rikimaza was added by: rikimaza
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills Update on the libre office theming issue: It happens not only on a minimal install, but also on a normal install. After installing vanilla Kubuntu 18.04.3, Libre Office looks fine. I change to breeze dark in the system settings. Then I add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports and ppa:libreoffice/ppa. I sudo apt update and then sudo apt upgrade. Still Libre office looks fine. Konsole tells me that 24 packages belonging
<IrcsomeBot> to libreoffice and one to ktorrent need upgrading. A new sudo apt upgrade leaves them untouched. Discover however upgrades them. After that Libreoffice looks like that:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vIZzLFg9/file_21051.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> This time breeze dark is at least recognized to be there. But it does not seem to be applied.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> Out of curiosity, what is the exact package name you use when installing LibreOffice?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> IIRC there are a few; `libreoffice` `libreoffice-kde` `libreoffice-gtk`, etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> And Kate is still forgetting the theme I set after each reboot.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @Linuxophil, Oh O_O
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Schykle, I use the Libre office that is preinstalled in the full install of Kubuntu 18.04.3 . Just added the libreoffice ppa and updated and then upgraded.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> One big difference to my other (well functioning) installs: I use the disk encryption that is offered in the installer of Kubuntu 18.04.3.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Which libreoffice ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> see above in my little writeup: "Then I add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports and ppa:libreoffice/ppa."
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> then sudo apt update and sudo apt upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> and then one final upgrade via discover because it wants it. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> And then it breaks.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The libreoffice version that is now running is: Version: 6.3.4.2.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Because discover is removing libreoffice-kde4 package
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Oh.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Why?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> And how can I prevent it from doing this?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It needs to, but it should replace it with the qt5 one. That is a backport bug that should be reported to the PPA maintainers
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, I will gladly do that!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Any pointers on how to do it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> On github, I assume?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Why github?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I have never reported a bug. It is just an assumption. But now that I think about it, launchpad is more probable, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> yes. not sure where though. let me ask
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Thanks! And let me tell you again that I am really superhappy about all your work on and around Kubuntu!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I have just looked around a bit after upgrading the SSD in my laptop and installed loads of other distros. None even comes close to Kubuntu for me!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Great job all of you Kubuntu team!
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @RikMills, I would assume the same. AFAIK it's kinda industry standard, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Schykle, But it's a ppa and ppas are hosted on launchpad. So it would be an even more logical assumption to report is there. 😊
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The guy I need to ask is not on IRC this morning. I will try to catch him later. It could well be that the bug needs fixing in Focal 20.04 libreoffice anyway.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Cool! Thanks so much!
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @Linuxophil, I suppose if it's packaging-related, yeah that makes sense.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Schykle, It's Ubuntu. Our bugtracker is on launchpad.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yep, it IS packaging for this.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> apt needs to know that you should replace the old kde/kde4 front end packages withe the -qt5 one
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> would have been cuaght when we start testing bionic -> focal upgrades but earier is better :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hurra! I contributed! (a little!) 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, And the issue of Kate forgetting the theme I set after each reboot? Can that be related to me using the encryption in the Kubuntu installer for the first time?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Can't see how it could be. Have you a pic of that?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Sure! However, I don't think in this case it would be helpful. It is really just "forgetting" me setting the theme to "breeze dark" after the reboot.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> After a reboot:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 770x611) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7GOCWyiX/file_21052.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> after setting it to breeze dark:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 770x611) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rK0Sk096/file_21053.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> now rebooting...
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> After reboot:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 770x611) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/D6i9Cp00/file_21054.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The encryption is the only thing I can think of that is substancially different from my desktop.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> And on the desktop as well as on the Kubuntu install on the same laptop (then without encrytion) everything works/worked fine.
<IrcsomeBot> Moana Kishor was added by: Moana Kishor
<IrcsomeBot> <Moana Kishor> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cznoZghf_64
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills SPAM above?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Oh, the internal theme
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> yes. keeps me from beeing blinded by the light. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Everything else would be inconsistent since I use breeze dark all over the system.
<WZY> Hi Kubuntu team,I want to use DigiKam,so I open terminal and type"apt install digikam",But it says can't find this APP. why? how to get it? thanks team(I am using Kubuntu 20.04 LTS daily)
<OerHeks> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.6.0-0ubuntu10 (bionic), package size 64 kB, installed size 1831 kB
<OerHeks> it is in universe
<WZY> I know it is in universe repo. I mean, when I am using older version Kubuntu(such as 19.10 18.04.3LTS),it can be installed.
<WZY> But it might be deleted in Kubuntu 20.04??
<OerHeks> oh, 20.04 is in alfa/beta state
<OerHeks> ask in #ubuntu+1, untill release
<OerHeks> or install the snap?
<WZY> I have downloaded digiKam AppImage from its official website.It works well.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @WZY, Tried the appimage?
<IrcsomeBot> Md Mehbub Mendoza Gómez was added by: Md Mehbub Mendoza Gómez
<IrcsomeBot> <Md Mehbub Mendoza Gómez> https://bit.ly/38WktOL
<OerHeks> Md Mehbub Mendoza Gómez please do not spam on #freenode
<OerHeks> creep
<OerHeks> oh, wait, i block IrcsomeBot again, bye!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills Same spam again.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> digikam was removed from focal as it failed to build with, and so blocked, new opencv
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> if the debian maintainer packages a compatible version, it will come back
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi BluesKaj!
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<reptorus> test
<pseudochaos> Hello Ladies
<pseudochaos> Not so pseudo quasi anything am I?
<IrcsomeBot> @me Win was added by: @me Win
<IrcsomeBot> <@me Win> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HCr335VWuA
<IrcsomeBot> <GG2501YT> @@me Win, Lol deleted Account
<IrcsomeBot> Beric L'effet Kamto was added by: Beric L'effet Kamto
<IrcsomeBot> <Beric L'effet Kamto> http://y2u.be/zrzLh2geQ4k
<viewer|44> Hi everyone. I'm newbie
<viewer|44> i just installed kubuntu. My touchpad click not functioning
<bprompt> ***** silence ******
<bprompt> viewer|44:   hmmmmm what machine type?   I mean, must be drivers I'd assume, mind  you that I have a working touchpad and don't care, mouse is far more flexible and accurate :)
<bprompt> is good to have it, but touchpad sensitivity can be a hassle, specially when it gets in the way when typing on the keyboard
<viewer|44> dell inspiron 5567
<genii> Probably one of those troublesome Elantech
<viewer|44> kubuntu 18.04.3 lts
<genii> Hm, Shenzhen Goodix, apparently https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201606-22425
<viewer|44> My lap shipped with ubuntu 16.04 LTS , So I hope no issue in hardware
<bprompt> hmmm
<genii> Was it a System76 machine?
<bprompt> viewer|44:  I run kubuntu 16.04, but this one is an HP, touchpad works, I just have no use for it, I've always use a mouse
<genii> ( because System76 sometimes have their own special drivers aside from the regular ones for systems they sell )
<bprompt> viewer|44:  you can always try checking for new or even backport drivers for the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package
<viewer|44> All are latest version
<genii> Ah, they left. Found https://launchpad.net/~system76-dev/+archive/ubuntu/stable
#kubuntu 2019-12-20
<xieyi> I am using 19.10. how to start virtual screen with xpra on 19.10?
<valorie> xieyi: if you don't get an answer here, please ask in #ubuntu, a much larger channel
<valorie> I've never heard of xpra, so no help from me
<swift110> hey
<Guest21814> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> Vijay996 was added by: Vijay996
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hello fellow Kubuntu enthusiasts and developpers!
<Kaassouffle> Hello, I'm trying to install kubuntu on an old 32-bit laptop. When I boot the usb, I get a command line. Does anyone know how I get to the desktop?
<mparillo> If it really is 32-bit only, then the ISOs are no longer being created for newer releases. I recommend you pick up the last LTS with a 32-bit ISO: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.04.3/release/
<mparillo> kubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<Kaassouffle> That's the one I used
<mparillo> You could try startx
<Kaassouffle> It says "Command not found"
<mparillo> Maybe sddm is not running. You could try systemctl enable sddm.service --force
<mparillo> Then, if necessary systemctl reboot
<Kaassouffle> Systemctl: not found
<Kaassouffle> Btw it says (initramfs) before the input
<mparillo> Then I am not sure you have booted Linux. I think initramfs is some kind of busybox pre-boot step (but I am reaching the limits of what I know).
<Kaassouffle> Ah, then I'll google on busybox. Thanks for the help
<frikis> Hello everybody. First off all thank you for sustain the ubuntu proyect. PXE  I am trying to install ubuntu in another sistem but the boot says: 'pxe-e61': media test failure, check cable'. But I have as priority boot from usb in bios. Any idea about what I can try next? Thank you so much
<frikis> Hello everybody. First off all thank you for sustain the ubuntu proyect. PXE  I am trying to install ubuntu in another sistem but the boot says: 'pxe-e61': media test failure, check cable'. But I have as priority boot from usb in bios. Any idea about what I can try next? Thank you so much
<Evropi> I'm guessing that's happening at BIOS rather than OS level
<Evropi> it might be a confusion in terms of UEFI and BIOS
<Evropi> because UEFI often shows both but usually just skips any BIOS boots, only looks at UEFI boots
<frikis> how can I do that?
<Evropi> so I'd check (a) that you burned to the right type and (b) go into a quick boot menu rather than priority in case it doesn't work with the priority setting
<Evropi> do you know if your system is BIOS or UEFI?
<Evropi> usually in UEFI, it will be nice and graphical, and sometimes give you the option as to how you want to boot. UEFI is far better btw if you do have a choice
<frikis> I am in bios now
<frikis> it show just things about BIOS
<Evropi> is it graphical or console-like?
<frikis> show options with BIOS name
<frikis> windows, but now I am in BIOS, before the sistem start
<Evropi> essentially when you burn the boot USB, you should make it for a UEFI target system
<frikis> I have the usb with ubuntu installation
<Evropi> admittedly I'm not 100% sure how to tell if a system is BIOS or UEFI from within Windows, but worth looking up
<Evropi> if you're burning the USB from inside Windows, I recommend Rufus
<Evropi> it has a box that lets you configure if you're burning to BIOS or UEFI, choose the appropriate one
<frikis> I am buring in ubuntu
<frikis> but ok, I will install rufus
<Evropi> I see, admittedly on linux I've only ever done it with dd (can't remember the commands, I google them each time haha)
<Evropi> but yeah I believe it's the target based on what you've said
<BluesKaj> rufus is for burning in windows
<BluesKaj> dd works well
<BluesKaj> on linux
<frikis> Yes, for windows. I am trying to use multiwriter in ubuntu
<frikis> and I will install rufus in windows to try any of those options
<BluesKaj> rufus on windows is also buggy btw, there's an alternative called etcher and it works on most platforms
<BluesKaj> windows and linux
<frikis> yes, it was the problem. thank you so much guys
<salvio> come si visualizzano i canali
<salvio> Unit193!ukikie@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.unit193
<BluesKaj> !it | salvio
<ubottu> salvio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I was trying to uninstall xfce desktop on my ubuntu machine. I followed a guide and uninstalled the de.  … I want to install kde on this machine but.. i can't get in ubuntu anymore..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I ran this into the terminal:  … sudo apt purge xubuntu-icon-theme xfce4-*  … sudo apt autoremove … After rebooted the machine.. Nothing..when I select Ubuntu on the selection screen (dual boot with win10) I can't get in Ubuntu
<bprompt> <Franzpow> try    https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2265433.html
<bprompt> <Franzpow> the entry may well be in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file, but it may require some changes, thus the grub updating
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am currently stuck on a nlack screen.. I can still reboot using ctrl+alt+canc but I am finding no luck. I got an error about my usb ports But It disappeared insterting again my wifi adapter.. i am trying what you suggested me
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Black*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Bprompt: I did not understand what to do reading what you have sent. Do I have to use the those commands?
<bprompt> <Franzpow>   well, in essence, the guide says, use a live-session-usb, use chroot to for a chroot session to your Ubuntu installation in the HDD, do the binding of the directories, then issue the grub install and updates, to update the "grub in the HDD" not the live-session
<valorie> isn't a fresh install far easier than that?
<valorie> chrooting from a live session is rather painful as I recall
<bprompt> valorie:  yes, I'm assuming it may not desirable, but yes on SSD I've installed in 10 minutes or less
<bprompt> valorie:  done it a few times, isn't bad :)
<valorie> easier to just do a quick backup of ~/home and a fresh install of kubuntu
<bprompt> <Franzpow> if reinstalling is stomachable, then bear in mind that a reinstall on HDD is around 20minutes on SSD is 10 or less, just don't forger to backup your $HOME
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is there a fast way to backup $home?
<bprompt> I use zip -r9y   but that's something I do periodically =)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have a live Usb 19.10 session.. Is it possibile to fix the issue without reinstalling everything?
<bprompt> <Franzpow> yes, using the chroot as mentioned in the guide
<bprompt> <Franzpow> but if you don't have much apps installed, then a reinstall is quicker, the bigger hassle is the configurations and for that you want to have $HOME backed up at all times
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh well.. How to start chroot? I can't enter in ubuntu as I said.. Do I run it from the usb session?
<bprompt> once the configurations are in place, you can install this or that app and when they find the configuration, they use that, so you don't have to spend 6hrs redoing all that
<bprompt> some things many folks overlook is that, reinstalls are fast, but reconfiguring the system and apps individually takes 10hrs or more =)
<bprompt> reason why I back up my $HOME quite a bit, my current $HOME I've migrated it over about 5 machines and 6 HDD or so
<bprompt> <Franzpow> yes, check the guide, is from a live-session
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That's convenient.. When you have to do a fresh install
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Now I prefer to not reinstall everything..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @bprompt> <Franzpow, I am trying to understand but I can't...
<bprompt> is not just good for a reinstall, also when something happens, some upgrade or update may go amiss, or even one makes a mistake and you can always put it back
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The guide says to use those commands but I don't know where to use them :')
<bprompt> <Franzpow> you'd do it from a live-session, in the terminal of course :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh. So I start ubuntu from my usb-session and run these commands in the terminal?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I was thinking to do that but I was afraid to break everything up
<bprompt> <Franzpow> yeap, check where ubuntu is say /dev/sda3 and mount that, then do the -o bind bindings
<bprompt> <Franzpow>  well,  be not afraid of breaking it, is already broken =)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> In my case is dev/sda5 and that's already mounted
<bprompt> reason why you'd be doing it from a live-session
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Bprompt: :( I know that's broken
<bprompt> <Franzpow> then there's nothing to be afraid about :)
<bprompt> "'Come to the edge,' He said. They said, 'We are afraid.' 'Come to the edge,' He said. They came. He pushed them, and they flew..."    ~~ Guillaume Apollinaire ~~
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I appreciate your support
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> There's that command 'sudo mount dev/sda1 mnt/boot/efi
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> In my dev/sda1 there's my windows installation.. Is it ok to proceed with this command?
<bprompt> <Franzpow>   well, you're fixing the Ubuntu partition, no the windows one, so you won't be mouting that windows, nope
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh i am rebooting
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Finger crossed
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I had no luck..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I think I did something wrong in the process
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> bprompt: I probably did not set che correct folders while doing chroot because nothing has changed
<bprompt> is possible, you can always retry the procedure
<bprompt> oddly enough, someone at #ubuntu is having the same issue, the url for the guide suggested may work better -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#The_graphical_way
<bprompt> which is the same thing, putting Grub back after something went south
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh I am gonna look this one then
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't understand where the grub is installed
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Sdb or sda?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Sdb is my usb install, right!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> ?
<IrcsomeBot> skjones007 was added by: skjones007
#kubuntu 2019-12-21
<fuze> I installed windows 10 over kubuntu 19.10 and i am trying to reinstall grub on my efi partition. when i try to mount it i get mount: /mnt/boot/efi: /dev/nvme0n1 already mounted or mount point busy.
<fuze> boot-repair says "Please use this software in a live-session (live-CD or live-USB). This will enable this feature." https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kRX3H75JJV/
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Fuse: hey can you help me to get boot-repair?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am trying to install it over my live boot usb but it said I have held broken packages
<fuze> IrcsomeBot: I have the same issue on my ubuntu 19.10 usb, it was installable on kubuntu 19.10 usb
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I understand.. I am trying to fix broken packages via recovery mode and try to install boot-repair
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I really don't know what to do.. Trying to fix it via terminal is jist too complicated for me
<magic_ninja> IrcsomeBot, typically, in the windows or macOS world, a reinstall is performed in this sort situation. In linux, we have an interface to do it. Don't worry, over time you will learn more about it.
<magic_ninja> IrcsomeBot, use lsblk to list your drives. You will want to look at the size of the drives to get an idea of which is which.
<magic_ninja> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<valorie> IrcsomeBot is a bot from Telegram to IRC - the nick following that is the person on T
<magic_ninja> what is telegram?
<valorie> using @ gets their attention on Tg
<valorie> @Franzpow ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yep
<valorie> magic_ninja: a chat service that works on people's phones
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Magic_ninja: I tried different options...
<valorie> I use it when I'm traveling for my IRC-linked channels
<valorie> v. useful
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Sda1/2/5 etc.. It said that It could not acces /cow or something like that
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That's funny
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But this is what the terminal said
<valorie> sudo will be necessary
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I tried this terminal way …  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#The_graphical_way
<magic_ninja> @Franzpow you need to unplug the usb drive you booted from prior to running grub-update
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Valorie: I surely did that
<valorie> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Magic_ninja: I can unplug it even while running live-usb?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Should it result in a mess?
<magic_ninja> @Franzpow as long as nothing is being read or written. It loads into memory. Don't do it except for that specific circumstance. It is trying to set up your USB in grub but is unable to.
<magic_ninja> @Franzpow basically do everything you gotta do. Get ready to run that command. Unplug it. Give it a second. Run that command. Plug it back in, and reboot.
<magic_ninja> Just to be fair though, that is from my experience reinstalling grub from a command line in debian, where I ran into the issue that it was trying to install on my flash drive. I don't promise it will work, but it sounds like the same issue I had.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I want to trust you.. i am actually rebooting after tried to fix packages with recovery mode
<fuze> IrcsomeBot: what version is your ubuntu usb
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> 19.10
<fuze> IrcsomeBot: use latest lts version, boot-repair works
<fuze> must be a bug in the new one
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Eeew I should install a live usb of ubuntu 18.04 on my usb drive  and try it?
<fuze> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's night here.. I must sleep. I am trying the method that Magic_ninja suggested me
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Or.. i will try tomorrow as you said
<fuze> i literally had the same problem and just fixed it...
<fuze> 19.10 has a bug that causes boot-repair to not install
<valorie> that is an awful bug! has it been reported?
<valorie> I mean, it's a bit late to fix it in the 19.10 installer
<valorie> but it should be checked out for the upcoming LTS
<fuze> its actually only a bug in vanilla ubuntu not kubuntu
<valorie> aha
<fuze> kubuntu boot repair has a different bug
<valorie> lol super
<fuze> says you need to boot from a live usb
<valorie> again, reported?
<fuze> im not sure
<valorie> probably will not be fixed with no BR
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Magic_ninja: same issue … Grub-install:error: failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Can I install more ubuntu live usb versions on one usb drive?
<fuze> yes but its very complicated, just overwrite it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok I will do it now
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> After creating the live usb did you just ruan boot-repair by terminal?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Run*
<onworks> ..
<IrcsomeBot> Jen Anugrah was added by: Jen Anugrah
<IrcsomeBot> <Jen Anugrah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qdrdo7Xh98I
<IrcsomeBot> ‌‌‌ ‌‌Deleted Victor was added by: ‌‌‌ ‌‌Deleted Victor
<IrcsomeBot> <‌‌‌ ‌‌Deleted Victor> http://y2u.be/Qdrdo7Xh98I
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yesterday my other machine with kubuntu suddenly freezed and plasma crashed several times..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> After that I rebooted and used the pc with no issues
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Now it won't even display the bios.. I can't get even into the bios
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Now I Have two pc to fix.. Is it possible that kubuntu did something to the hardware? Or it was a complete mess already before?
<lordievader> Very unlikely
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> So the pc was a traitor from the beginning.. I lost important data
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Worked fine until the day before
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> With no warnings
<IrcsomeBot> Pettifer💞💞 B®€€z¥ was added by: Pettifer💞💞 B®€€z¥
<IrcsomeBot> <Pettifer💞💞 B®€€z¥> https://youtu.be/Qdrdo7Xh98I
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @RikMills
<YuraVakulenko> Hi! Can anybody help update my Kubuntu 18.04 to Kubuntu 19.10 or 19.04
<YuraVakulenko> Hi! Can anybody help update my Kubuntu 18.04 to Kubuntu 19.10 or 19.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hey.. I tried with boot-repair and after I used the tool nothing has changed. Could it be worse?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I can give you the pastebin if you could help me
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If someone lost all the conversation yesterday I am writing down what happened:  … I tried to change de from xfce. I had Gnome installed but I was using xfce. I used the guide on "itsfoss" and uninstalled xfce. Rebooted and it won't boot in Ubuntu. I tried to fix the grub as someone said but I did not succeed via terminal. Today I tried boot-repair with no luck. What to do now?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Franzpow, install kubuntu-desktop in the terminal
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Sorry, how to install kubuntu with Ubuntu not booting up?
<BluesKaj> you're able to get to VT/TTY terminal, correct?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ehmm maybe? Via Ubuntu recovery mode?
<BluesKaj> yes, you could try that
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Meanwhile I am giving you the pastebin of boot-repair … Http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V9v5qJgGpN
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am rebooting and trying what you suggested me. Just a question: will it do a mess with my other windows partition? Am I going to lose data?
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F2-F6 for the terminal
<BluesKaj> not if you can boot into the terminal you'll be in ubuntu, just won't have a desktop environment
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok so I am starting ubuntu not in recovery mode
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And trying to boot terminal
<BluesKaj> try recovery mode
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok
<BluesKaj> maybe it will boot to a login where you can chose your desktop
<BluesKaj> choose rather
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I was able to boot the terminal (not recovery) can I run the command from here?
<BluesKaj> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It says login incorrect
<BluesKaj> login then, sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But the password is correct
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Damn
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Sorry for my extreme inexperience
<BluesKaj> login with your normal username and password
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I do.. But keep saying me login incorrect
<BluesKaj> yje one's you chose during installation
<BluesKaj> the
<BluesKaj> username first, hit enter , then your password and enter
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Strange enough.. My user name is Franzo and only when I wrote it without the F maiusc it booted..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok now I am gonna install the kubuntu system
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Working..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But it's so slow at downloading don't know why
<BluesKaj> there will be many packages installing, once it finishes then run, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I will try but I am forced to wait a lot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> My usual speed is 1.4mB/s now it dropped to 100kB/s
<BluesKaj> that's a function of your package  server and your internet connection
<BluesKaj> it may be very busy
<BluesKaj> Franzpow, where are you located?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am in Italy but I have a connection that reach up to 200mbit/s
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Now we are experiencing a lot of slowdown even on other pcs.. From 200 mbit to 35
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe due to the heavy raining occuring now..
<BluesKaj> that doesn't matter, if your package source server is busy then the download speed is determined by that
<BluesKaj> Franzpow, perhaps we should reboot before doing the update and upgrade, that can be done once we know you have a working desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Mmm okay. So when I finished installing it I reboot and I should have  a working desktop?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> After that I do update and upgrade, right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Fun fact: I wanted to install Kde on this machine.. So I thought about uninstalling xfce and installing kde. Now I am getting installed it anyway :')
<BluesKaj> I've tried xfce, it's ok, but awfully boring :-)
<BluesKaj> but that was on a RPI
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I agree.. That's also slower than kde that's actually my favourite one
<BluesKaj> kde/plasma has so many more options etc
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I love it.. I am just so sad that also my laptop died with plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> With plasma installed*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Never trust used laptops
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> 2 pcs dead in one day :/
<BluesKaj> laptops, expecially the cheaper models are throwaways after 4-5 yrs
<BluesKaj> espcially
<MrTux889_> especially :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> This is an used model from 2017 bought on warehouse amazon.. :'(
<BluesKaj> MrTux889_, yes, especially :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Acer it's just rubbish as always
<BluesKaj> acer are the elcheapos of all laptops
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ah yes :') Meanwhile my desktop core2duo 10 yrs old, (the one we are installing kubuntu on) is still kicking ass
<BluesKaj> heh, how much RAM in your 10yr old?
<BluesKaj> hope it's more than 4GB
<BluesKaj> 4GB is adequate, but even 2GB more will make a big difference in performance
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's 4gb
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But that's ok for most of things.. Watching videos.. Playing redeclipse
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That is my home pc.. But the laptop I used to work on.. That's the big loss.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I had all presets of my VST on
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> VSTs
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yesterday it booted.. Today.. Ops..your pc does not work anymore
<BluesKaj> an audio workstation?
<BluesKaj> are you sure it's dead?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yep.. Sort of. I use it to play live
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's not a powerful machine but it's ok to play live
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I think so.. I will first repair my desktop and after that I'll try something on that
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But without anything booting up it's difficult
<BluesKaj> what do you "play live"?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Keyboard
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I use two midi keyboards and connect them to bitwig
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I use another machine to produce music.. A pc with win 10 on it.. Sigh
<BluesKaj> interesting
<BluesKaj> we use reaper on W10 for recording our band
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh cool.. I am still stuck on cubase but I was planning to use bitwig in the future with linux on that production machine
<BluesKaj> cubase is beyond our scope, it's much too complex for our needs anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh I understand
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That's my first love anyway :)
<BluesKaj> how's the install going ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's around 50%.. i am still waiting
<BluesKaj> ok, kde/kubuntu-desktop is a large series of packages
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The issue this time is the slow downloading speed
<BluesKaj> I recall waaay back it took 90 mins to install
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Btw Could it be that when I uninstalled xfce it tried to set lightdm and I uninstalled it?
<BluesKaj> like around 2005-6
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe it did not set automatically gdm3
<BluesKaj> kubuntu default is sddm, altho ligtdm should work ok
<BluesKaj> lightdm
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I mean, when I installed xfce I choose lightdm
<BluesKaj> if you have no login screen then install sddm
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe uninstalling xfce uninstalled also lightdm and Ubuntu still tried to boot  with lightdm.. I am just thinking what could have been wrog
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Wrong*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I will try that when I finish the kubuntu installation
<BluesKaj> let's wait to see how far your boot goes after the kubuntu install finishes
<BluesKaj> to keep the installation as simple as possible at this point
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yeah.. Thanks a lot for the help
<BluesKaj> you're welcome, i'm happy to help on a boring Saturday morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Cool :) where are you located?
<BluesKaj> I'm in Canada and winter has set in here 400KM North of Toronto
<zxq9> What's the temperature like this time of year up there?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Wow! Beautiful
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You are in the north
<BluesKaj> zxq9, it's -7C @ 7:40 AM
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The real north :) we act as victims of the winter here in Italy but we barely see any snow at all during the year
<BluesKaj> not the real north at 46 degrees , we're the same latitude as Paris France
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I live in the south of Italy
<zxq9> Nice. I live on a Pacific island, so it never gets very cold here, but I came from a place with much colder winters. My wife thinks 12℃ is cold.
<BluesKaj> Franzpow well, that's in the middle of the Mediterranean
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> :') here the same. I like cold temperatures but now he have around 15-16 °C
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That's not cold
<BluesKaj> zxq9, it's what we acclimatize ourselves to
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: Yeah, I live in the middle of mediterranean
<BluesKaj> it was -20C here 2 days ago
<BluesKaj> we get the Siberian cold coming down from Russia here
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I understand
<zxq9> Indeed. I'm at 26N latitude and live in the middle of the very warm kurishio current. Doubly warm. Unless one of those sudden ice-age drops happens, I think we'll continue to be covered in coffee and pineapples rather than snow.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That hard to live at those temperatures for us
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> zxq9: that's almost Italian :P
<zxq9> Haha :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> We also are covered with coffee :")
<zxq9> :-D
<zxq9> There is a coffee farm on the north part of my island, actually. It gets juuuust cold enough here on the worst winters that they have to wrap the trees. Maybe once every 5 or 10 years.
<BluesKaj> I grew up here, we did sports year round as kids, but I think we loved winter more due to the fsct we could ski all over the countryside
<zxq9> I used ski with my brother every year in winter. Now it is just strange to me that it never snows!
<BluesKaj> fsct=fact
<zxq9> The disk utility version of a fact.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Strangely enough, we had snow last year
<zxq9> Franzpow: Which part of Italy are you in?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's very rare at this latitude
<zxq9> Isn't the north part of Italy mountainous and snowy?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I live near Naples
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes but I live in the South :)
<zxq9> Ah.
<BluesKaj> nice
<zxq9> Probably not regular snow there since maybe Roman times?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe in those times there was snow
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Even here
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Last year we had -5 °C here in the morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> This year just heavy heavy rain
<BluesKaj> I'll take the -5C
<zxq9> I took my family north to a place called Aomori -- it is super cold there, frozen rivers, etc. My kids were mesmerized by all the ice. It was really fun to watch the littlest ones sort of discover all the things you can do in the snow. hehe
<zxq9> I prefer -5 + snow to 5 + rain.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Snow is beautiful
<zxq9> It really is.
<BluesKaj> yup, we used to play hockey on the some of the frozen lakes in our area
<zxq9> Some of the ugliest places on the planet look suddenly beautiful when all the junk is covered up by the snow.
<zxq9> Like Vladivostok.
<zxq9> (Not dinging Russia in general, but some Russian cities have a certain punched-in-the-face aesthetic left over from the Soviets)
<zxq9> But snow is positively transformative!
<BluesKaj> no kidding, Russian cities still look like ghettos
<zxq9> Many do.
<zxq9> There are a few breathtakingly beautiful parts of Russia, too, though.
<zxq9> Just some of the, er, "planning" didn't seem to go very well to plan, that's all.
<zxq9> St. Petersburg is something to see. Very different history than the places east of the Urals, of course, but anyway, quite a place.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I think that you are right
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And the same thing applies to Bucarest in Romania for me
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The old part.. It's really ugly
<BluesKaj> Peter the Great tried to make it the Paris of the North
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yeah.. They have an enormous parliement
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But they destroyed many historical buildings to build that monster
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I visited it..so sad
<BluesKaj> that was the Bolsheviks tho
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yep
<zxq9> Haha
<zxq9> History is a remarkable thing.
<zxq9> "goddam hoomans!" mixed with "WOW! ZOMG! HUMANS ARE AMAZING!"
<zxq9> Still apes on a rock doing ape things to each other, but anyway, fascinating all the same.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You are right :-')
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: I am around 90%
<BluesKaj> ok good, Franzpow
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok..finished installation
<BluesKaj> rebooting?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have to choose the display manager. Should I choose gdm3 or sddm?
<BluesKaj> sddm
<BluesKaj> it's the kde default
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I trust you
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What are the differences between them?
<BluesKaj> sddm is a systemd design login screen I think
<BluesKaj> not really sure
<IrcsomeBot> Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala was added by: Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> Can I get updated proprietary drivers to my kubuntu laptop? I am using dell Inspiron 3521
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Blues Kaj: I finished
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Now I just reboot?
<BluesKaj> Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, use system settings>harware>driver manager for your drivers
<BluesKaj> harware=hardware
<BluesKaj> do you still have a terminal prompt, Franzpow?
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> Driver manager is showing this message. … Your system has no proprietary drivers
<BluesKaj> Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, then it's using the default open source drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: Yes! All worked fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> But with open source drivers, my device is functioning very slow ,especially booting up and playing videos.
<BluesKaj> Franzpow run this before you reboot, sudo update-grub
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Do I just do upgrade?
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<BluesKaj> Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, what gpu do you have ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> Radeon HD 7670m and intel gpu
<BluesKaj> ok Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, which Kubuntu OS?
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> Kubuntu 19.10
<BluesKaj> Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, do you have the Radeon gpu set as default in the EFI/BIOS ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> How to find out that.
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> @BluesKaj, I do not know. But how do I find it.
<BluesKaj> most Dell laptops use F12 to access the bios during the postpage with dell logo
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> Ok let me check it.
<BluesKaj> Franzpow, how's it going?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am trying to remove a widget from the desktop bar
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I made 5 copy of the same widget unintentionally.. How to fix that?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Wait I solved that. I am doing upgrade
<BluesKaj> click on the far right icon probly 3 dashes like hamburger to open the widgets then you pass over the icons to remove them
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NBhu48d7/file_21122.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/GYNJADG8/file_21123.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> yeah. I fixed that. Trying to upgrade now
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> @Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, This is what I see when I enter BIOS
<IrcsomeBot> junaedifahmi was added by: junaedifahmi
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> @Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, In the 'advance' tab
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: terminal said there is nothing to upgrade
<BluesKaj> Franzpow, did you run sudo apt update, first ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yep
<BluesKaj> Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, what about additional devices, click there to see
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe  that'all up to date.. i don't  know
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yesterday I tried to update packages from the ubuntu recovery
<BluesKaj> Franzpow, then you up to date and reaby to rock! :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe that is the reason
<BluesKaj> ready
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yeah! Thanks BluesKaj
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What is the name of your band?
<BluesKaj> we have 3 guys with guests sitting in alot of the time, but we joke about being "Tres Hombres"
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Would be cool to listen something
<BluesKaj> we're old guys who no longer do any outside gigs ..too much work
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> This is not your main job?
<BluesKaj> we'll be recording some songs later this winter but we need to rehearse a lot of them first
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zCbaOpij/file_21124.jpg This is what I found
<BluesKaj> no, I'm a retired Lab Tech guy, Franzpow
<BluesKaj> Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, I don't see any Radeon Graphics listed there
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> But my device vendor has sold me saying that. The product page of my device also says that.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Blueskaj: that's cool you keep playing!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am recording my second album with my trio
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> Support for Inspiron 3521 | Overview | Dell India … https://www.dell.com/support/home/in/en/inbsd1/product-support/product/inspiron-15-3521/overview
<BluesKaj> Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, ok go back to the desktop and run this in the terminal, sudo lshw -C video, then pastbin the results
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DQ2XgsjP/file_21125.jpg
<BluesKaj> Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, you have to find the Graphics section in your UEFI/BIOS and choose the Radeon gpu as default
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> can i do it by typing any command..?
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> @Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, Bcz I don't see any graphics section in the bios
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> @Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, This is the bios menu
<BluesKaj> the video card is your graphics
<BluesKaj> in https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zCbaOpij/file_21124.jpg
<BluesKaj> click on the video card
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> @BluesKaj, this was found in the diagnostics menu, not in the bios. when i click on video card, it will perform diagnostic test and display the results.
<BluesKaj> should be in your devices section
<BluesKaj> or PCI devices or some such
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> there is nothing like 'devices' section in the bios
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> @Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, see this.
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> @Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, and this
<BluesKaj> post what you mean by this
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> this means the bios menu in the image
<BluesKaj> what image?
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> the image to which i have given reply
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HVSx0jt2/file_21122.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> the one above is the image i am talking about
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bvPBb8sJ/file_21123.jpg
<BluesKaj> this might help you find the correct driver https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97fj4bGJxVM
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> is there a apllication similar to 'device manager' of windows
<BluesKaj> yes, Kmenu,System-Settings>Hardware>DriverManager
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> ok
<BluesKaj> these and/intel hybrid graphics systems are difficult on linux
<BluesKaj> amd/intel
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> Yeah.
<BluesKaj> Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, i was mistaken, the amd and intel gpus work together as one graphics system so there's no default individual gpu in the uefi/bios
<BluesKaj> Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala this is the best i could find that seems to fit your situation https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln298475/a-guide-to-hybrid-video-on-dell-pcs-with-an-ubuntu-operating-system?lang=en
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> Okay. Thank u
<TLLC-chuck> anyone know of a good crossplatform p2p chat client? I am running Kubuntu and want to be able to communicate with the other machines on my network. We have several running various Ubuntu spins as well as an Arch and a couple of Windows 10 machines
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> telegram, thunderbird IMS, skype, hangouts....
<TLLC-chuck> they all go over the internet...I'm looking for one that is local network hence p2p
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I know about hamachi
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I don't know if it is crossplatform
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Surely you can use it without internet
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yep, there is hamachi for linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Try it and let me know
<BluesKaj> Franzpow, unfortunately he left before you mentioned hamachi
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I think it could work for him
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: some advices for a good live-music laptop with kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I now have to send my broken laptop back to amazon.. And buy a new one
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hopefully around 300€
<BluesKaj> Franzpow, i don't know ... our band uses W10 since everyone else uses windows in our music circle \
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's ok with w10.. I will change the so when I buy it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I just need an hardware compatible laptop and an afforfable onr
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> One*
<BluesKaj> I love audio, but I'm not really knowledgeable about laptops for music recording and producing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh ok.. Thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> some say buy a mac , but I detest their marketing and customer service so I won't go near their products
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I hate them too.. But.. I know a lot of people here with mac for music production
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> They are expensive and I think that at that cost you don't get what you deserve for how much you pay
<BluesKaj> and they pay thru the nose for a pretty ordinary computer
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yep.. With a so anywhere near to the lightweight distro like kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I was doing well with a celeron quadcore on Kubuntu.. But acer.. That's not reliable :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Plus an used one
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I also hate the fact that I am forced to use logic on the mac.. That's the only reason I think to use it for music. Using cubase on a Mac just don't have any sense to me
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do for a while
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Bye
<HighMemoryDaemon> Is there something similar to Ubuntu's "Software & Updates" in Kubuntu? I would like to adjust some of its settings.
<HighMemoryDaemon> Particularly the livepatch and the "Notify me of new Ubuntu version"
<diogenes_> discover  maybe.
<user|42130> hi
<IrcsomeBot> Jermaine Cole KHANDAKER was added by: Jermaine Cole KHANDAKER
<IrcsomeBot> <Jermaine Cole KHANDAKER> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziW02iw3L1A
<IrcsomeBot> Anas Kibret was added by: Anas Kibret
<mc35> I on youtube looking at the linux app summit day 3 from last month on desktop setting. I run zorin os 9 and I would know do any esle run this os
<mc35> I not new to the linux os but I want what most of the community os is?
#kubuntu 2019-12-22
<IrcsomeBot> flying_noodle was added by: flying_noodle
<IrcsomeBot> <flying_noodle> Hey guys, what is the best backup tool for Kubuntu? I used to use Timeshift on Mint. Thank u.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hi BluesKaj
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The Laptop booted up!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hey guys!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Does the Google drive integration in Kubuntu 18.04 not work?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, What is the error?
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> I think that it maybe that it doesn't automatically add an entry for Google Drive in Dolphin.
<user|47347> i lost my root , admistrator , pw how i do
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Ok. Looks like Google have killed off access to gdrive for kio-gdrive
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 534x491) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ZNH71WDm/file_21155.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes, I had the same error yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, exactly!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> They have been doing this with some other things, so not surprised really
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> How to fix this? Btw in Ubuntu it's still working
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Google need to re-enable the app
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> KDE developer for kio-gdrive needs to sort this
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I see.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> If it is still working in Ubuntu, could I install Nautilus for my friend and it might work?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> ...on his Kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Possibly.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I will try and report back.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Would have to add the URL manually...
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> No, it does not work... 😞
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Same error?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I confirm that on "file" of ubuntu it works
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have my google accounts connected with ubuntu and I am able to access gdrive via "files"
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Even if I have also kubuntu installed and right now opening files from kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Franzpow, That is phantasic news, but I cannot reporoduce it. On Kubuntu, where do you enter the Google credentials? In the normal "Online accounts" section of the system settings, it does not work.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The fact is that I connected Ubuntu with google.. Not kubuntu. Maybe that is the reason of the fact that on my system it is still working
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I have "Nautilus" installed on Kubuntu 18.04. Which would be identical to "files", AFAIK.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe you should install also ubuntu on the same system and connect it to google in the settings to reproduce what I have on my system
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> After that use normally kubuntu but launch files instead of dolphin
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Franzpow, Maybe... Dammit. So close. With gdrive it would have been the perfect machine!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Franzpow, you mean like a dual boot?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Franzpow, He had Ubuntu before, but he hated it with a passion. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Nope. I have installed kubuntu and ubuntu on the same machine and in the login screen you can select what system you want to boot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If it's not a problem you can install ubuntu all over again and   … Use the terminal to install kde on the top of ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> So you should have ubuntu system but with all kubntu apps
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> In this way, if you configure first ubuntu accounts, you will have the ability to access to gdrive via files AND you are not forced to use ubuntu. You can use kde instead of gnome as your DE
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @RikMills am I right?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Depends if the different authentication route is still valid. It might be, or you might just be using a cached one that works, but which might stop later.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh yes. You are right. You might want to verify it on a fresh ubuntu installation
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Does Gdrive for Linux exist?
<OerHeks> google drive is under standard accounts?
<nightlychaos> hey, anyone online?
<mparillo> I was having trouble with kio-gdrive (just installing it) for a while now (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414219). Maybe Google is closing the door to what it considers insecure access.
<ubottu> KDE bug 414219 in KCM "Google Drive access not working" [Normal,Confirmed]
<RikMills> mparillo: also https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415089
<ubottu> KDE bug 415089 in general "Dolphin Kio-gdrive authentication with Google account fails" [Normal,Confirmed]
<mparillo> Thanks I updated both tickets to point to the other. Perhaps it will help.
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> I added a link to a stackoverflow article that might help
<mparillo> You know it's funny...when I first abandoned dropbox in favor of kio-gdrive, I thought I would miss the automatic synchronization. But, I like the manual control, and am not really eager to switch back.
<viewer|39> hi all, need help with mobile broadband , its not showing in network manager...
<IrcsomeBot> Sudosu1 was added by: Sudosu1
<viewer|5> somebody know how to fix this problem with mobile broadband?
<viewer|5> :(
<Luna_> https://linuxactionnews.com/137 :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Luna_, What that means?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is an integrated cloud service of ubuntu?
<Luna_> Franzpow its a podcast, they talk some about the new Kubuntu laptop: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Kubuntu-Laptop-Coming and KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ah, I have read the news in the preview about the mini-cloud
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And I thought you sent it because of the earlier discussion about gdrive in kubuntu not working. Nevermind :)
<IrcsomeBot> Juan Chanleaksmey was added by: Juan Chanleaksmey
<IrcsomeBot> <Juan Chanleaksmey> http://y2u.be/acgYjvQVKLE
<viewer|8> hi I want to report an issue
<viewer|8> is anybody interested ?
<mparillo> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
